# Partner Visa: Subclasses 309 and 100 /Visa Processing time frames



## balajiradhika

Hi,

This thread is started for sharing timelines on Australian Spouse Visa


----------



## gain

harinder3812 said:


> No mate..
> Sent her those docs and now w8ing


i am thinking they r in last stage of processing......i seen some guys got it in a week or two in this scenario..... 

cross figures  good luck


----------



## gain

sumkum said:


> Hi balaji, i am new to this forum i have applied spouse visa 309 on 24th Nov n till now no news can any one update me on this , pls share ur timeline whosoever applied in december


Hi sumkum

hows ur case going???/


did u get visa?

wots ur time line????????


----------



## gain

Hi anphyfrancis

how *u* doing mate?? 

*wot abt ur* case??

*No text-speak, please - Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

kaju/moderator*


----------



## anphyfrancis

*Hi*



gain said:


> Hi anphyfrancis
> 
> how u doing mate??
> 
> wot abt ur case??


No communication yet
I guess the earliest I can expect any further info is april first week (if I am lucky)


----------



## ssr

Hi friends iam new to this forum
My timeline is:

Applied at VFS Hyd: 29 oct 10
Case Officer assigned: 12 Dec 10
Documents sent : 31 dec 10
Visa Granted: Waiting

Upto now no information from AHC about visa... its almost approaching 5 months.
when i can expect my visa.. did anyone got visa similar to my time?


----------



## gain

ssr said:


> Hi friends iam new to this forum
> My timeline is:
> 
> Applied at VFS Hyd: 29 oct 10
> Case Officer assigned: 12 Dec 10
> Documents sent : 31 dec 10
> Visa Granted: Waiting
> 
> Upto now no information from AHC about visa... its almost approaching 5 months.
> when i can expect my visa.. did anyone got visa similar to my time?


Hi ssr

can u tell what docs they requested from you? when u submitted ur medical. because medical itself consume 1.5 months. its difficult to say anything without knowing what docs they asked? when it been submitted?


----------



## ssr

hi gain,

On 28th of oct only i have submitted medicals... co asked me Original Passport,Police Clearance Certificate,Letter of willingness from my parents,Signed Form 80 document.... i have submitted all documents on 31 dec 2010... from that day onwards no information from AHC....


----------



## gain

Updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi guys!!

file send for final decision maker today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

any idea how long it will take now?????


----------



## anphyfrancis

*Hi*



gain said:


> Updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi guys!!
> 
> file send for final decision maker today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> any idea how long it will take now?????




Oh.That puts me in panic mode now. we hav almost the same timeline and I didnt get any updates.


----------



## gain

anphyfrancis said:


> Oh.That puts me in panic mode now. we hav almost the same timeline and I didnt get any updates.


dont worry mate u may be in same boat behind the curtins


----------



## gain

gain said:


> dont worry mate u may be in same boat behind the curtins


ring CO and find out whats going on????


----------



## sparklerad

*Call AHC*

Hi all,

I am new to this forum, but have been following it for a while. I applied on Jan 8th and now anxiously waiting. Without this forum, I would be completely lost!

For those who haven't heard from AHC, the first thing you need to is call Delhi AHC and ask for your status update. Do not wait for your CO or any one to update you. I hope this helps.




gain said:


> ring CO and find out whats going on????


----------



## sparklerad

My Time lines for your records:

Application date - Jan 7th 
CO officer assigned - Feb 18th
(Documents requested few photos, original marriage certificate and Passport)
Submitted on - Feb 25th
Heard a week ago that it has been forwarded for Final Decision, wonder when it will come through 
The wait is traumatizing!


----------



## gain

sparklerad said:


> My Time lines for your records:
> 
> Application date - Jan 7th
> CO officer assigned - Feb 18th
> (Documents requested few photos, original marriage certificate and Passport)
> Submitted on - Feb 25th
> Heard a week ago that it has been forwarded for Final Decision, wonder when it will come through
> The wait is traumatizing!


Hi Guys see attached excel sheet for time line.......:ranger:


----------



## gain

gain said:


> Hi Guys see attached excel sheet for time line.......:ranger:


Hi sparklerad

Have u heard any thing from AHC?? How did u heard about abt final decision maker?


----------



## sparklerad

call Dellhi AHC-4139 9900-to find out your status. They will give you the required information. Let me know how it goes.



gain said:


> Hi sparklerad
> 
> Have u heard any thing from AHC?? How did u heard about abt final decision maker?


----------



## sparklerad

BTW, this is how I have always gathered my Visa status. The only time the CO contacted me was when he was assigned to my case and he wrote an e-mail requesting the docs. After that he has never updated me nor responded to my e-mails. I wonder if the same thing is happening with you guys.



sparklerad said:


> call Dellhi AHC-4139 9900-to find out your status. They will give you the required information. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## anphyfrancis

*Hi*



sparklerad said:


> BTW, this is how I have always gathered my Visa status. The only time the CO contacted me was when he was assigned to my case and he wrote an e-mail requesting the docs. After that he has never updated me nor responded to my e-mails. I wonder if the same thing is happening with you guys.


Yes, I am in the same situation.Passport and additional documents submitted on 25th Feb and no updates after that.A little apprehensive about calling and inquiring since they dont sound too welcome ;-)

And yes, the waiting is frustrating .


----------



## sparklerad

anphyfrancis said:


> Yes, I am in the same situation.Passport and additional documents submitted on 25th Feb and no updates after that.A little apprehensive about calling and inquiring since they dont sound too welcome ;-)
> 
> And yes, the waiting is frustrating .


These are just customer support (also called Immigration officers) people who you get to talk to when you call Delhi AHC. Just give them your passport number and they will let you know the status. Any question other than this, I agree, they don't welcome it .


----------



## anphyfrancis

*Update*



sparklerad said:


> These are just customer support (also called Immigration officers) people who you get to talk to when you call Delhi AHC. Just give them your passport number and they will let you know the status. Any question other than this, I agree, they don't welcome it .



I called up AHC visa information helpline today.I was told that my application has been forwarded for final processing.
One step closer


----------



## gain

anphyfrancis said:


> I called up AHC visa information helpline today.I was told that my application has been forwarded for final processing.
> One step closer


well progress mate......:clap2:

do u have any idea how long now?????


----------



## anphyfrancis

*Hi*



gain said:


> well progress mate......:clap2:
> 
> do u have any idea how long now?????


Not really. Since I have come across very few cases in this forum where people have posted the "sent for final decision" date.
Guess the time taken will depend on the availability of the decision makers.
What exactly does your mail say ?


----------



## sparklerad

My Visa Granted Guys! Just got it today. I pray you all get it ASAP as well!!

Visa Grant Date - 18/03/2011
Total days from time of application - 2 months 7 days - 66 days


----------



## anphyfrancis

*Wow!!!*



sparklerad said:


> My Visa Granted Guys! Just got it today. I pray you all get it ASAP as well!!
> 
> Visa Grant Date - 18/03/2011
> Total days from time of application - 2 months 7 days - 66 days


Great news 
Glimmer of hope for the rest of us :-D

Do you know the exact date your application was forwarded for final processing ?


----------



## sparklerad

anphyfrancis said:


> Great news
> Glimmer of hope for the rest of us :-D
> 
> Do you know the exact date your application was forwarded for final processing ?


Not really... I submitted my docs on 25th Feb, and I called up AHC delhi on March 7th. On March 7th, I was informed that it has been forwarded for final decision. So, I am assuming it takes 3-4 weeks for final-decision day.

I really understand this uncertainty is excruciating. I really wish you guys hear about your grant soon


----------



## gain

Hi Guys congratulation to those who got their visa......

seems they are granting visa for the applicant of first week of january...........

we hoping soon......... may be this week or next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

any Updates from KKR???????


----------



## gain

*309*

Hi Guys congratulation to those who got their visa......

seems they are granting visa for the applicant of first week of january...........

we hoping soon......... may be this week or next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

any Updates from KKR???????


----------



## kkr

*any updates???*

I still need to submit my documents waiting for pcc. any updates from ur side



gain said:


> Hi Guys congratulation to those who got their visa......
> 
> seems they are granting visa for the applicant of first week of january...........
> 
> we hoping soon......... may be this week or next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> any Updates from KKR???????


----------



## oz309

Country: India
Visa Type: 309
App Lodged: 16th Feb 2011
PCC : 16th Feb 2011
Medicals: 9th March 2011
CO Assigned: Waiting
Visa Status: Waiting

Cheers
Oz309


----------



## gain

oz309 said:


> Country: India
> Visa Type: 309
> App Lodged: 16th Feb 2011
> PCC : 16th Feb 2011
> Medicals: 9th March 2011
> CO Assigned: Waiting
> Visa Status: Waiting
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


any updates guys??????


----------



## gain

anphyfrancis said:


> Great news
> Glimmer of hope for the rest of us :-D
> 
> Do you know the exact date your application was forwarded for final processing ?


Hi anphyfrancis 

as you quoted that u sent ur docs on 25 feb.... was it sent on 25 feb or received by AHC on 25 feb??????


----------



## anphyfrancis

*Reply*



gain said:


> Hi anphyfrancis
> 
> as you quoted that u sent ur docs on 25 feb.... was it sent on 25 feb or received by AHC on 25 feb??????


My updated timeline as follows :

12th Jan 2011 : Applied at VFS New Delhi

13th Jan 2011 : Application received at AHC New Delhi

24th Feb 2011 : Mail from CO requesting passport and 2 additional documents(one was my degree certificate which I believe I had submitted already but upon calling the CO , I was told that it is missing in my file , so I submitted again)

25th Feb 2011 : Passport and requested documents submitted at VFS New Delhi

28th Feb 2011 : Passport and additional documents received by AHC New Delhi

17th Mar 2011 : Called up AHC and was informed that application has been forwarded to final decision maker (exact date not known)


----------



## jan7

Hi frenz..
I am new to the forum n have been following u guys for a while.
We applied for my hubby's 309 visa on jan 7th.
Co called me on feb 25 n same day he sent an email requesting original ppt n a coupl of other documents. we missed the mail in spam n sent those documents in march 11th..
since then its wait wait wait..
any idea what happens next? any suggesions will be appreciated!!
thanx in advance guys


----------



## anphyfrancis

*Reply*



jan7 said:


> Hi frenz..
> I am new to the forum n have been following u guys for a while.
> We applied for my hubby's 309 visa on jan 7th.
> Co called me on feb 25 n same day he sent an email requesting original ppt n a coupl of other documents. we missed the mail in spam n sent those documents in march 11th..
> since then its wait wait wait..
> any idea what happens next? any suggesions will be appreciated!!
> thanx in advance guys


I can tell you from my personal experience and from the different cases listed in this forum.
Once you submit your documents and CO is convinced that all the required documentation has been received , it will be forwarded to a final decision maker.Some do get a mail when this is done , but most dont.So maybe 3-4 weeks after you have submitted all the documents/passport , you can call up AHC and ask for your status (no need to contact your CO directly for knowing the status).


----------



## jan7

*thanx a ton!!*



anphyfrancis said:


> I can tell you from my personal experience and from the different cases listed in this forum.
> Once you submit your documents and CO is convinced that all the required documentation has been received , it will be forwarded to a final decision maker.Some do get a mail when this is done , but most dont.So maybe 3-4 weeks after you have submitted all the documents/passport , you can call up AHC and ask for your status (no need to contact your CO directly for knowing the status).


thank u very much anphyfrancis.. fingers cossed


----------



## jan7

Just called AHC. They said your application has been sent for final decision on 18th of march. hope this wait ends now


----------



## gain

jan7 said:


> Just called AHC. They said your application has been sent for final decision on 18th of march. hope this wait ends now


my application sent for final decision maker on 14th march........today called AHC and asked for it.......


----------



## ssr

hi guys..did any one got visa...??????? 
any updates???


----------



## gain

ssr said:


> hi guys..did any one got visa...???????
> any updates???


Hi ssr

u have applied in october last year.... why ur application taking so long?

have u heard anything from AHC after submitted requested docs? did u call AHC to get updates of ur file?


----------



## ssr

gain said:


> Hi ssr
> 
> u have applied in october last year.... why ur application taking so long?
> 
> have u heard anything from AHC after submitted requested docs? did u call AHC to get updates of ur file?


 Hi gain,

My husband called to CO,she told to call him on wed,so we are waiting for wed... wed is last day for us to complete 5 months.:confused2:


----------



## gain

ssr said:


> Hi gain,
> 
> My husband called to CO,she told to call him on wed,so we are waiting for wed... wed is last day for us to complete 5 months.:confused2:


Hi ssr

has ur application been sent to final decision maker???? if yes then when it sent to them???


----------



## gain

last name is kaur

wots ur time line Harinder3812


----------



## harinder3812

gain said:


> last name is kaur
> 
> wots ur time line Harinder3812


Applied on oct 13 , 2010

got it on 24 /03/2011

but CO really gave us a hard time


----------



## anphyfrancis

*Reply*



harinder3812 said:


> Applied on oct 13 , 2010
> 
> got it on 24 /03/2011
> 
> but CO really gave us a hard time


I had assumed that once it is sent to the final decision maker, its only a matter of weeks . Its proving to be more than that now :-(

Can people who have already got their visas , please post the time taken from passport submitted/sent to final decision date to visa grant date?


----------



## harinder3812

*reply*



anphyfrancis said:


> I had assumed that once it is sent to the final decision maker, its only a matter of weeks . Its proving to be more than that now :-(
> 
> Can people who have already got their visas , please post the time taken from passport submitted/sent to final decision date to visa grant date?


My case was bit different
I got my wife here on visitor visa but we got offshore for evidencing


----------



## ssr

harinder3812 said:


> Applied on oct 13 , 2010
> 
> got it on 24 /03/2011
> 
> but CO really gave us a hard time


 Last name is Misra
whats urs co harinder...?


----------



## gain

Hi anphyfrancis


any news ????


----------



## anphyfrancis

*Reply*



gain said:


> Hi anphyfrancis
> 
> 
> any news ????


No :-(

I am just curious as to whether the decision making time depends on the case.For example , if the couple has been married for say 10 years or have kids , then its faster or sumthng like tht ?


----------



## jan7

anphyfrancis said:


> No :-(
> 
> I am just curious as to whether the decision making time depends on the case.For example , if the couple has been married for say 10 years or have kids , then its faster or sumthng like tht ?


same here... no news!! getting anxious now


----------



## gain

Hi ssr

did ur co said somthing that ur case sent to final decision maker?????


----------



## anphyfrancis

*Reply*

The waiting is very frustrating isn't it?
Considering the huge fee we pay , I feel the process needs to be a lil more transparent and a little more communication would be a relief too.
Groping in the dark is a little too bad :-(


----------



## gain

anphyfrancis said:


> The waiting is very frustrating isn't it?
> Considering the huge fee we pay , I feel the process needs to be a lil more transparent and a little more communication would be a relief too.
> Groping in the dark is a little too bad :-(


true.....its frustrating.......

i called AHC and last week they said senior officer working on this file and will be sort out in a day or two.... tuesday i called again and they said they still working on it and they surprised why its taking long time to finalise? then i e-mail CO but she said file is send to final decision maker and they are currently processing application of November... they process application on the basses of application lodgment date.........big confusion here wots going on...... no idea...


----------



## anphyfrancis

*??*



gain said:


> true.....its frustrating.......
> 
> i called AHC and last week they said senior officer working on this file and will be sort out in a day or two.... tuesday i called again and they said they still working on it and they surprised why its taking long time to finalise? then i e-mail CO but she said file is send to final decision maker and they are currently processing application of November... they process application on the basses of application lodgment date.........big confusion here wots going on...... no idea...


November??? Thats depressing.


----------



## gain

anphyfrancis said:


> November??? Thats depressing.


it is........ u probably call AHC and ask them wots going on??? they might suggest wether its processed by senior officer of not?


----------



## anphyfrancis

*Reply*

They said "You will get a decision shortly"


----------



## anphyfrancis

*Visa Granted!!!*



anphyfrancis said:


> They said "You will get a decision shortly"


Finally , the wait is over 

Got the visa grant mail just now 

My updated timeline as follows :

12th Jan 2011 : Applied at VFS New Delhi

13th Jan 2011 : Application received at AHC New Delhi

24th Feb 2011 : Mail from CO requesting passport and 2 additional documents(one was my degree certificate which I believe I had submitted already but upon calling the CO , I was told that it is missing in my file , so I submitted again)

25th Feb 2011 : Passport and requested documents submitted at VFS New Delhi

28th Feb 2011 : Passport and additional documents received by AHC New Delhi

17th Mar 2011 : Called up AHC and was informed that application has been forwarded to final decision maker (exact date not known) 

1st April 2011 : Visa Grant Mail Received 

Time taken : 79 days


----------



## jan7

*congrats!!!*

Hey anphyfrancis! Congrats! Thats a ray of hope for rest of us. GUd luck wid ur life in oz!


anphyfrancis said:


> Finally , the wait is over
> 
> Got the visa grant mail just now
> 
> My updated timeline as follows :
> 
> 12th Jan 2011 : Applied at VFS New Delhi
> 
> 13th Jan 2011 : Application received at AHC New Delhi
> 
> 24th Feb 2011 : Mail from CO requesting passport and 2 additional documents(one was my degree certificate which I believe I had submitted already but upon calling the CO , I was told that it is missing in my file , so I submitted again)
> 
> 25th Feb 2011 : Passport and requested documents submitted at VFS New Delhi
> 
> 28th Feb 2011 : Passport and additional documents received by AHC New Delhi
> 
> 17th Mar 2011 : Called up AHC and was informed that application has been forwarded to final decision maker (exact date not known)
> 
> 1st April 2011 : Visa Grant Mail Received
> 
> Time taken : 79 days


----------



## aryan926

*reply*



gain said:


> Hi Guys I try to build a table to monitor the process and summaries it in one file. Please have a look and update accordingly.


good job mate. thanks heaps


----------



## funvet

Hey Frienz, 

New to this forum..Applied for visa on 16 Aug, 2010. CO assigned in Oct, 2010.
Requested for passport and other dox in Dec, 2010. Sent everyhting to AHC in Dec, 2010.
I called AHC last month and knew that application was sent to senior officer for decision.
Painful waiting for this loooooooong period.
Any help plzzzz????


----------



## aryan926

Hi guys,
someone got the visa in 79 days just lucky enough.

My timeline is like:

20 dec 2010 - Application Reached to VFS NEW DELHI
21 DEC 2010- Forwarded to AHC
25 JAN 2011 - Case officer called and phone interviewd and resquested for the original passport and more photos and some addional documents
10 Feb 2011 - Addional documents reached to AHC
Since then no news, Called on 1st april 2011 to AHC, Receptionist said visa will be approved within next few weeks still no hope as yet.
No response from CO, even they are not ready to accept phone calls.
Very slow response.


----------



## jan7

funvet said:


> Hey Frienz,
> 
> New to this forum..Applied for visa on 16 Aug, 2010. CO assigned in Oct, 2010.
> Requested for passport and other dox in Dec, 2010. Sent everyhting to AHC in Dec, 2010.
> I called AHC last month and knew that application was sent to senior officer for decision.
> Painful waiting for this loooooooong period.
> Any help plzzzz????


Hi,
I know its very frustrating. but for u its been 5+ months. thats a long time. why dont you ring your co n ask? or call AHC again!!


----------



## aryan926

vpanchal said:


> Hello,
> My Time Line is as below,
> File Lodged - VFS Ahmedabad - 16-Dec
> File Redeived By AHC - 17-Dec
> CO Assigned and requested for Document - 25-Jan
> Document Submitted at VFS Ahmedabad - 31-Jan
> 
> Then after no further information or mail from their side.
> 
> Bye


 Hi Vpanchal,
ur time like is like mine, Submitted application on 20dec 2011.
Have your file moved to decison maker?
Thanks mate


----------



## oz309

Hi Guys 

Just an update, I called up AHC today and they said I have a CO assgined but not sure when. I have been told that I will be communicated through Email. I have given my alternate Email ID as well. 



oz309 said:


> Country: India
> Visa Type: 309
> App Lodged: 16th Feb 2011
> PCC : 16th Feb 2011
> Medicals: 9th March 2011
> CO Assigned: Yes (Some time between March 28th and April 4th)
> Visa Status: Waiting
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


----------



## vlavinia

Hi,

As I am reading this thread, I have a question. You guys are apply for spouse visas correct? Do your other half have an Australian PR?

If they do have an Australian PR, how long have they been in Australia before you guys applied for your spouse visas?

My reason being, I have my PR, I got it 2 years ago before I got married. I have been married now for a year and want to go to Australia but I would like to bring my spouse along with me. 

I believe I need to residential in Australia for a time period before I can apply for my spouse... If you guys can give me some pointers about applications it will be really helpful.


----------



## aryan926

vlavinia said:


> Hi,
> 
> As I am reading this thread, I have a question. You guys are apply for spouse visas correct? Do your other half have an Australian PR?
> 
> If they do have an Australian PR, how long have they been in Australia before you guys applied for your spouse visas?
> 
> My reason being, I have my PR, I got it 2 years ago before I got married. I have been married now for a year and want to go to Australia but I would like to bring my spouse along with me.
> 
> I believe I need to residential in Australia for a time period before I can apply for my spouse... If you guys can give me some pointers about applications it will be really helpful.


Hi Vlavinia,
Thats right, To sponser our spouse we all are either australian residents or citizens. There is no specific time to be in Australia to sponser your spouse but generally DIAC asks for last two years australian tax return proof. otherwise they might ask you a security bond to sponser your spouse it depends upon your case officer.


----------



## vlavinia

aryan926 said:


> Hi Vlavinia,
> Thats right, To sponser our spouse we all are either australian residents or citizens. There is no specific time to be in Australia to sponser your spouse but generally DIAC asks for last two years australian tax return proof. otherwise they might ask you a security bond to sponser your spouse it depends upon your case officer.


Thanks Aryan. Hmmm looks like i have to wait at least 6 months after I move before I apply a spousal visa for him.


----------



## jan7

*Hi*



vlavinia said:


> Hi,
> 
> As I am reading this thread, I have a question. You guys are apply for spouse visas correct? Do your other half have an Australian PR?
> 
> If they do have an Australian PR, how long have they been in Australia before you guys applied for your spouse visas?
> 
> My reason being, I have my PR, I got it 2 years ago before I got married. I have been married now for a year and want to go to Australia but I would like to bring my spouse along with me.
> 
> I believe I need to residential in Australia for a time period before I can apply for my spouse... If you guys can give me some pointers about applications it will be really helpful.


There s no such condition as having had PR for 2 years. Its just that you need to be in job and be a tax payer. They just need an assurance that you on your own i.e. not getting any benefits from the Govt. So I am not sure but I guess you just need to get here a a few months before your spouse , get yourself a job(on tax) and a place to live. For more info there is a booklet for spouse visa requirements in immigration website.
Hope that helps


----------



## funvet

Well..I did cal them and been asking. I have been getting the same answer that the case is in process with final decision maker...I do not know what to do?


----------



## Jasp

Hello there,
Guys am new to this forum.I have applied for my wife's spouse visa in Vfs on 3rd March 2011 and documents received by High comission on 4th March 2011.I just want to know do they take interview in all the cases or in just some cases.
I have another question that I working in Australian Defence and do u know if I request Minister of Immigration to grant visa asap,does it really work?
Please reply
Thanks


----------



## jan7

Jasp said:


> Hello there,
> Guys am new to this forum.I have applied for my wife's spouse visa in Vfs on 3rd March 2011 and documents received by High comission on 4th March 2011.I just want to know do they take interview in all the cases or in just some cases.
> I have another question that I working in Australian Defence and do u know if I request Minister of Immigration to grant visa asap,does it really work?
> Please reply
> Thanks


Hi Jasp, welcum to the forum. As far as your first question is concerned interview is not mandatory. I applied for my hubby s visa in jan n we r waiting for the final decision now. they called me for a brief detail check But my husband was not interviewed. And for your second question Im not sure as I havn't heard of any such case.
Good luck!!


----------



## Jasp

Thanks for your resonse.


----------



## ssr

gain said:


> Hi ssr
> 
> did ur co said somthing that ur case sent to final decision maker?????


Hi Gain

My application sent for final decision on 1st april ...... wat happened to ur visa...
any information... how many days it will take to get visa from final desion...?


----------



## oz309

Another update, Got an email from CO requesting for my Passport and additional document yesterday.
Docs + Passport sent



oz309 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just an update, I called up AHC today and they said I have a CO assgined but not sure when. I have been told that I will be communicated through Email. I have given my alternate Email ID as well.


----------



## aus1981

*Case Officer Allocated*



oz309 said:


> Another update, Got an email from CO requesting for my Passport and additional document yesterday.
> Docs + Passport sent


.

Hi OZ,
Our timelines are similar.

Applied on :16th Feb via VFS.
Case Officer Allocated : 28th Mar.
Additional Docs Asked: 7th April, Requested PCC and Passport.

Shall be sending the docs soon.

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## Jasp

oz309 said:


> Another update, Got an email from CO requesting for my Passport and additional document yesterday.
> Docs + Passport sent


Hello oz309, I applied on 3 rd march in Delhi. Just want to know which email id did you receive your email at coz someone told on another thread that DFAT email system is not working for yahoo and hotmail.


----------



## aryan926

Jasp said:


> Hello oz309, I applied on 3 rd march in Delhi. Just want to know which email id did you receive your email at coz someone told on another thread that DFAT email system is not working for yahoo and hotmail.


I dont think there is any problem with the mail id. As a sponser i got the mail from CO in yahoo and my wife she got it in her gmail.


----------



## Jasp

ssr said:


> Hi Gain
> 
> My application sent for final decision on 1st april ...... wat happened to ur visa...
> any information... how many days it will take to get visa from final desion...?


Hello SSR,
Can you tell me did they take your interview before they send for final decision or not?
Thanks


----------



## ssr

Jasp said:


> Hello SSR,
> Can you tell me did they take your interview before they send for final decision or not?
> Thanks


hi jasp,

No interview nothing .... they called to my husband and confirmed that my application is sent to final decision... iam waiting for grant mail...


----------



## Jasp

*Form 80*



ssr said:


> hi jasp,
> 
> No interview nothing .... they called to my husband and confirmed that my application is sent to final decision... iam waiting for grant mail...


Hello SSR,
Thanks for previous replay and hope you get visa granted soon.One of my friend applied for his wife's visa on 16 Feb 2011 at VFS chandigarh.He received an email on 6 th April requesting Form 80.I also didnt fill this form.Can u please let me know why they request this form just from few people.Is there any criteria thay follow or what?Does this delay the visa process.

Thanks
Jasp


----------



## ssr

Jasp said:


> Hello SSR,
> Thanks for previous replay and hope you get visa granted soon.One of my friend applied for his wife's visa on 16 Feb 2011 at VFS chandigarh.He received an email on 6 th April requesting Form 80.I also didnt fill this form.Can u please let me know why they request this form just from few people.Is there any criteria thay follow or what?Does this delay the visa process.
> 
> Thanks
> Jasp


Finally , the wait is over 

Got the visa grant mail just now


----------



## Jasp

Can anyone tell me do you guys fill form 80 when you applied for spouse visa?


----------



## jan7

*Hi*



Jasp said:


> Can anyone tell me do you guys fill form 80 when you applied for spouse visa?


Yes we do Jasp. I guess everyone has to fill Form 80. sometimes they ask for it again as in our case. with additional documents they asked all the detailes again as to where my husband has lived in last 10 years.


----------



## aryan926

Hi guys,
My wife's visa granted yesterday, Just for your reference i dropping my timeline:

VFS got application - 20 dec 2010
Forwarded to AHC- 21 DEC 2010
Case officered called sonsered and requested for passpoer and few more pics and proof of communication when we are appart: 24 Jan 2011
Application forwarded for decision on - 8 Apr 2011
Visa GRANT mail on - 12 Apr 2011.

Thanks Guys. I hope above information gives u some idea.
Good luck all of ur aplication.
Everyone will get it for sure.


----------



## khushi

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum.
I would like to know if anybody of u who has applied for visa around 30th Dec, 2010 got any kind of response from AHC.
I have applied for visa on 30th Dec 2010
Application reached AHC on 31st Dec, 2010
CO Assigned and asked for PCC, Medical and Original passport on 3rd Feb,2011
Submitted all docs on 10th Feb, 2011
Since then no reply.


----------



## jan7

khushi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> I would like to know if anybody of u who has applied for visa around 30th Dec, 2010 got any kind of response from AHC.
> I have applied for visa on 30th Dec 2010
> Application reached AHC on 31st Dec, 2010
> CO Assigned and asked for PCC, Medical and Original passport on 3rd Feb,2011
> Submitted all docs on 10th Feb, 2011
> Since then no reply.


Hi Khushi.. 
we are sailing in the same boat. dont know what are they doing there. There are many people who got visa far more quick but many are just waiting game like u and me. My husband applied on 7th january. CO assigned, all documents gone and no response since then. Has your case gone for final decision yet?


----------



## raj1984

ssr said:


> Hi friends iam new to this forum
> My timeline is:
> 
> Applied at VFS Hyd: 29 oct 10
> Case Officer assigned: 12 Dec 10
> Documents sent : 31 dec 10
> Visa Granted: Waiting
> 
> Upto now no information from AHC about visa... its almost approaching 5 months.
> when i can expect my visa.. did anyone got visa similar to my time?


Have you ever claimed spouse offset in Tax return in Aus...? that is the current issue everyone is having these days,....as they have found many such similar cases... and cases are getting delayed.


----------



## dipenpatel123

raj1984 said:


> Have you ever claimed spouse offset in Tax return in Aus...? that is the current issue everyone is having these days,....as they have found many such similar cases... and cases are getting delayed.


I dont think so they are going to check that ATO


----------



## raj1984

dipenpatel123 said:


> I dont think so they are going to check that ATO


well lately ...I have come to know many cases...
check this out 
(i cant post the link as they dont allow me)
search on google :- delayed spouse visa 309 problems due to tax returns
it will be the first link

I have been one of the victim as well
Visa applied Nov 2010
CO Assigned and asked for docs(mainly PCC) Jan 2011
Docs submitted Mar 2011
asked for tax return Apr 2011.... submited...
and since than no reply........


----------



## khushi

jan7 said:


> Hi Khushi..
> we are sailing in the same boat. dont know what are they doing there. There are many people who got visa far more quick but many are just waiting game like u and me. My husband applied on 7th january. CO assigned, all documents gone and no response since then. Has your case gone for final decision yet?


Hi jan7,

After submitting all my documents i did not get any kinda response from their side.
Just waiting for it... I had sent a mail to my CO askin how much time is it gonna take but didnt get any reply from her too... Then i called AHC one day and got to know dat medical clearances have cum but still i have to wait till may 31st as my 5 months are getting over on dat day..


----------



## oz309

Hi Jasp 

I had given my yahoo id, to start with but later i called the AHC and asked them to update my gmail id. I did this because i check my gmail regularly than yahoo. 

if you have one(gmail id) and think yahoo and hotmail has an issue with the diac servers then y not update them..
Goodluck




Jasp said:


> Hello oz309, I applied on 3 rd march in Delhi. Just want to know which email id did you receive your email at coz someone told on another thread that DFAT email system is not working for yahoo and hotmail.


----------



## oz309

Hi Aus1981

Looks very similar, have you sent the requested documents, it was very strange, my CO asked to submit 47SP filling question no 2-7 we had already done that. I am not sure why she asked again. but have sent it. 

One more question whats the name of your CO. 

Hope we get our visa's soon. 
Cheers
Oz309



aus1981 said:


> .
> 
> Hi OZ,
> Our timelines are similar.
> 
> Applied on :16th Feb via VFS.
> Case Officer Allocated : 28th Mar.
> Additional Docs Asked: 7th April, Requested PCC and Passport.
> 
> Shall be sending the docs soon.
> 
> Cheers and good luck.


----------



## khushi

raj1984 said:


> well lately ...I have come to know many cases...
> check this out
> (i cant post the link as they dont allow me)
> search on google :- delayed spouse visa 309 problems due to tax returns
> it will be the first link
> 
> I have been one of the victim as well
> Visa applied Nov 2010
> CO Assigned and asked for docs(mainly PCC) Jan 2011
> Docs submitted Mar 2011
> asked for tax return Apr 2011.... submited...
> and since than no reply........


Hi raj1984,

Does our spouse need to claim tax returns or if they hav claimed it then visa gets delayed.. M sorry i didnt understand and couldnt open d link in office..


----------



## raj1984

khushi said:


> Hi raj1984,
> 
> Does our spouse need to claim tax returns or if they hav claimed it then visa gets delayed.. M sorry i didnt understand and couldnt open d link in office..


HI Khushi.
I filed tax return
and I claimed spouse tax offset in Australia not my spouse (she is in India)
so they asked my copy of tax return...


----------



## jan7

*Hi*



khushi said:


> Hi jan7,
> 
> After submitting all my documents i did not get any kinda response from their side.
> Just waiting for it... I had sent a mail to my CO askin how much time is it gonna take but didnt get any reply from her too... Then i called AHC one day and got to know dat medical clearances have cum but still i have to wait till may 31st as my 5 months are getting over on dat day..


I know... thats how they do it. CO never responds. For any updates you have to either call AHC or send an email enquiry. They always say its five months but many people got their visas way before that. If you read the previous posts you will see the pattern. In our case CO never contacted except for once to ask for additional documents. By calling AHC only we got to know that the case has been forwarded for final decision.


----------



## khushi

jan7 said:


> I know... thats how they do it. CO never responds. For any updates you have to either call AHC or send an email enquiry. They always say its five months but many people got their visas way before that. If you read the previous posts you will see the pattern. In our case CO never contacted except for once to ask for additional documents. By calling AHC only we got to know that the case has been forwarded for final decision.


I know dat CO never responds but I called AHC and one of their Help centre girl told me that you have to wait till 31st may and if we dont cum back till dat time then u call us... Then i told her that most of poeple get it b4 5 months then she said dat it depends on us dat how many people we give visa b4 5 months. So not understanding wat to do next... The only thing we can do is to wait.. 

Did u call AHC anytime??? Wat response did u get???


----------



## jan7

khushi said:


> I know dat CO never responds but I called AHC and one of their Help centre girl told me that you have to wait till 31st may and if we dont cum back till dat time then u call us... Then i told her that most of poeple get it b4 5 months then she said dat it depends on us dat how many people we give visa b4 5 months. So not understanding wat to do next... The only thing we can do is to wait..
> 
> Did u call AHC anytime??? Wat response did u get???


well I wud suggest u not to stress yourself out as thats what I m trying to do now. We called many times and every time we get different answer.First they said its under process and cant say what's happenin. next time the man said it has been sent for final decision on march 17 and the next one said it will be sent for final decision after easter holidays... so it just depends on the person who answers the call. They are customer service reps and can tell only the current status not what happens next and when. To some 1 they said it wud take atleast two more months and they got visa the next week. Hope that helps!!
The wait is really killing!


----------



## dipenpatel123

raj1984 said:


> HI Khushi.
> I filed tax return
> and I claimed spouse tax offset in Australia not my spouse (she is in India)
> so they asked my copy of tax return...


didn't you submit your employment related details before hand. i.e
tax return for last 2 years
and/or 
job letter
and/or
payslips
and/or bank statments


----------



## khushi

jan7 said:


> well I wud suggest u not to stress yourself out as thats what I m trying to do now. We called many times and every time we get different answer.First they said its under process and cant say what's happenin. next time the man said it has been sent for final decision on march 17 and the next one said it will be sent for final decision after easter holidays... so it just depends on the person who answers the call. They are customer service reps and can tell only the current status not what happens next and when. To some 1 they said it wud take atleast two more months and they got visa the next week. Hope that helps!!
> The wait is really killing!



Hmmm ya getting some kind of positive energy by reading it... Just keeping the fingers crossed... Lets hope for the best soon...


----------



## sept9

*Spouse Visa 309*

Hi,
I am new to this forum though may be I am the oldest applicant here. I applied in Sept 2010,and I have a dependant child visa associated with mine.

We applied in Sept 9, 2010.
Co assigned on Oct 20, 2010
Sent PP and addl documents November 1, 2010.

From then on no communication.

when we callled they told we should complete 5 months.....after waiting for 5-1/2 months I called AHC and get a reply from CO that she needed further addl documents (this she asks only when I call her) . Then I sent the additional documents on March 1,2011. Till date I have made several calls (the operator on 3 occasions told me the file is sent for final decision)....but one fine day CO tells me she did not process still ...and CO tells she did not find time to process my documents...what to do now?? 

This wait and the attitude in which the files are processed is killing.....Anyone faced similar prob ???

can all of u mention CO name??? 
Does it depend on CO or the case ??


----------



## Jasp

oz309 said:


> Hi Jasp
> 
> I had given my yahoo id, to start with but later i called the AHC and asked them to update my gmail id. I did this because i check my gmail regularly than yahoo.
> 
> if you have one(gmail id) and think yahoo and hotmail has an issue with the diac servers then y not update them..
> Goodluck


Thanks for your response.Another question does everyine has to fill form 80 as its written on there site submit if requested.Does this form delay visa process.


----------



## sept9

Jasp said:


> Thanks for your response.Another question does everyine has to fill form 80 as its written on there site submit if requested.Does this form delay visa process.


We too filled the Form 80 and sent it along with PP and original documents. This was sent on November 1, 2010.


----------



## Jasp

sept9 said:


> We too filled the Form 80 and sent it along with PP and original documents. This was sent on November 1, 2010.


Thanks for your reply.Its been too long for you, i think it is becoz you have dependent child in your case.But that's true that the customer service at high commission delhi is really bad.


----------



## sept9

Jasp said:


> Thanks for your reply.Its been too long for you, i think it is becoz you have dependent child in your case.But that's true that the customer service at high commission delhi is really bad.


Does anyone of ur CO last name Mishra??????


----------



## tejaswini

*Feb3*

Hi ...
Here is my timeline
applied at vfs hyd:feb3rd 2011.
Co allocated and asked for doc:march 14th2011.

Documents send:march 31st.
Documents received to AHC:April 1st 2011.
Documents asked:ATO of last three yrs but
submitted only two yrs of ATO as we have last yrs...
Just waiting...


----------



## gain

Updates!!!!!!!!!!!

my wife got her visa on 4th of April ad she joined me in aus yesterday 14th april.......

my time line is: 

applied: 13 Jan 2011
CO assigned: 25feb
docs requested: 25 feb
docs submitted: 02 march
file sent to final decision maker: 8th march

visa granted: 4th april


----------



## Manpreet

*Processing time query*

Hello friends 
I have applied visa for my just last week on 6th April at AHC Delhi with all the required docs including her medical receipts, original passport and recent police clearance, I would like to know two things 
1. As I am aware that it may take 6 weeks to get a case officer for my file and after that what is the processing time if u have already submitted ur Medicals and police clearance bcuz sometimes Medicals take long time to get updated within the department's website but my case her Medicals are already updated as she had to undergo her medical examination when I got my residency status approved.
2. I read so many times that in this website ppl say my case officer was assigned after 40-45 days after the lodgment and requested some docs and I have forwarded the docs and then my case(file) was forwarded to decision maker, my question is what is the difference between case officer and decision maker or is it not the case officer who sends the u the email for visa grant or it is decision maker.
I will appreciate if someone can tell me, an if there is anyone who has the similar case like me as the Medicals and pol clearance are already updated on their(immigration) database.
Thanx frns


----------



## gain

Manpreet said:


> Hello friends
> I have applied visa for my just last week on 6th April at AHC Delhi with all the required docs including her medical receipts, original passport and recent police clearance, I would like to know two things
> 1. As I am aware that it may take 6 weeks to get a case officer for my file and after that what is the processing time if u have already submitted ur Medicals and police clearance bcuz sometimes Medicals take long time to get updated within the department's website but my case her Medicals are already updated as she had to undergo her medical examination when I got my residency status approved.
> 2. I read so many times that in this website ppl say my case officer was assigned after 40-45 days after the lodgment and requested some docs and I have forwarded the docs and then my case(file) was forwarded to decision maker, my question is what is the difference between case officer and decision maker or is it not the case officer who sends the u the email for visa grant or it is decision maker.
> I will appreciate if someone can tell me, an if there is anyone who has the similar case like me as the Medicals and pol clearance are already updated on their(immigration) database.
> Thanx frns


Hi Manpreet

medical will take 6 weeks to be cleared. if u have done it with in 12 months of application and if it is already processed then its ok. 

the case officer is the one who process all ur documentary requirements and make observations wether u meet the requirements or not. after observation they send application to final decision maker (Senior officer). bear in mind that there are limited no of visas in each financial year, therefore DIAC decide how many visas to be issued each months to be inline with the decided no. of visas in that particular year. 

once the case is processed by case officer, they send it to final decision maker (which mean it get in a queue for decision). for example this months DIAC allow 3000 visa for delhi office for a particular month, then final decision maker pick application from queue based on the date of queue (once case come in queue it cant be priorities)


----------



## Manpreet

Cheers bro for a quick reply
I know it's a hard question but does anybody know how many visas can Delhi office issue in every month and as of now in the middle of April which applications(as per date of lodgement) they are considering for the final approval with the decision maker?So that I can have a fair idea when to expect the case officer and final decision maker, thnx frnds


----------



## gain

Hi Manpreet 

please read the link below carefully:::::::

Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 20. Migration Program Planning Levels

Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 21. Managing the Migration Program


----------



## aus1981

oz309 said:


> Hi Aus1981
> 
> Looks very similar, have you sent the requested documents, it was very strange, my CO asked to submit 47SP filling question no 2-7 we had already done that. I am not sure why she asked again. but have sent it.
> 
> One more question whats the name of your CO.
> 
> Hope we get our visa's soon.
> Cheers
> Oz309


HI Oz309,

The case officers last name is Bhagat. Let me know yours as well.
He requested for only the PCC and Passport, which has been sent already.

Cheers and good luck.
Shall be in touch,

Best Wishes.


----------



## Jasp

hey guys,Is there anybody who has applied in the month of March.I applied on 4th March and still donot have CO assigned.


----------



## ravin4all

Jasp said:


> hey guys,Is there anybody who has applied in the month of March.I applied on 4th March and still donot have CO assigned.


HI Jasp,

My Fiancee applied Prospective Marriage Visa - Subclass 300 ( This is classified as spouse / partner visa and same processing time applies) on 9 th March 2011.

Application lodged at VFS Bangalore ( along with PCC) - 9 MARCH 2011
Medicals - 12 MARCH 2011
Passport & voluntary additional documents submitted - 25 April 2011

No CO is assigned yet .. I would let you know as and when I get any more info..


----------



## Jasp

ravin4all said:


> HI Jasp,
> 
> My Fiancee applied Prospective Marriage Visa - Subclass 300 ( This is classified as spouse / partner visa and same processing time applies) on 9 th March 2011.
> 
> Application lodged at VFS Bangalore ( along with PCC) - 9 MARCH 2011
> Medicals - 12 MARCH 2011
> Passport & voluntary additional documents submitted - 25 April 2011
> 
> No CO is assigned yet .. I would let you know as and when I get any more info..


Hello Ravin,
Your and my timeline is nearly same.I will also let you know when i get more information from immigration.Be in touch


----------



## Manpreet

*General query*

Hello frnds
I would like to know for how long yhe case officer keeps the file under his/her custody before forwarding the file to the final decision maker, many thanks to all


----------



## oz309

Hi Aus1981

Sorry I had missed out on this thread some how.... Well my CO's name is Madhvi. 
Lets hope we will hear from them soon any news from them on your application?

Cheers 
Oz309



aus1981 said:


> HI Oz309,
> 
> The case officers last name is Bhagat. Let me know yours as well.
> He requested for only the PCC and Passport, which has been sent already.
> 
> Cheers and good luck.
> Shall be in touch,
> 
> Best Wishes.


----------



## Jasp

Manpreet said:


> Hello frnds
> I would like to know for how long yhe case officer keeps the file under his/her custody before forwarding the file to the final decision maker, many thanks to all


Hello Manpreet,

Everything depends on file and availability of case officer.Case officer access the files in order they are lodged and most of the case officers have 3-4 files with them at one time.If the case is complex and case officer requires more docs again then case gets delayed.As you have applied on 6th April you should expect your case officer assigned in the end of May.


----------



## oz309

Hi Manpreet 

Its at the discreation of the CO, I have seen on few forums that the users have said the CO has been assigned but they have taken close to 90+ days in some cases. Having said that on an average its any were between 30 to 60 days depending on the documents what has been produced. 

Hope this answers
Cheers 
Oz309



Manpreet said:


> Hello frnds
> I would like to know for how long yhe case officer keeps the file under his/her custody before forwarding the file to the final decision maker, many thanks to all


----------



## oz309

Hello Jasp 

Is your application for 300 or 309?

Cheers 
Oz309



Jasp said:


> Hello Ravin,
> Your and my timeline is nearly same.I will also let you know when i get more information from immigration.Be in touch


----------



## oz309

Hi Aus1981

I happened to call AHC today I got to hear the standard response "There are too many files in queue it will take 5months to finilize" I would hope that it will be sooner to that. 

Thats it from me

Cheers 
Oz309


aus1981 said:


> HI Oz309,
> 
> The case officers last name is Bhagat. Let me know yours as well.
> He requested for only the PCC and Passport, which has been sent already.
> 
> Cheers and good luck.
> Shall be in touch,
> 
> Best Wishes.


----------



## Jasp

oz309 said:


> Hello Jasp
> 
> Is your application for 300 or 309?
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


Hello oz
My application is spouse visa(Subclass 309).What is the number you call AHC on.

Regards
Jasp


----------



## oz309

Hey Jasp 

The number is +91114122100 (option 1 and then 2)
Are you aware of any other number to reach them??
Cheers 
Oz309


Jasp said:


> Hello oz
> My application is spouse visa(Subclass 309).What is the number you call AHC on.
> 
> Regards
> Jasp


----------



## aus1981

oz309 said:


> Hi Aus1981
> 
> I happened to call AHC today I got to hear the standard response "There are too many files in queue it will take 5months to finilize" I would hope that it will be sooner to that.
> 
> Thats it from me
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


HI Oz309,

I too called up the AHC but the satus was "The application is under process".
Hence, its evident that it is yet to be submitted to decision maker.
I presume another month (max)from now on..

Cheers,
AUS1981


----------



## Jasp

oz309 said:


> Hey Jasp
> 
> The number is +91114122100 (option 1 and then 2)
> Are you aware of any other number to reach them??
> Cheers
> Oz309


Hello
This is the only number.I called AHC today and they said CO is yet to be allocated.Its been more than 7 weeks i havenot got any CO.

Regards
Jas


----------



## ravin4all

Jasp said:


> Hello
> This is the only number.I called AHC today and they said CO is yet to be allocated.Its been more than 7 weeks i havenot got any CO.
> 
> Regards
> Jas


Hi Jasp,

My Fiancee called AHC today and it seems CO is not yet allocated for her case. Its very unusual as CO`s often get allocated in 5th week. However, after browsing through most of all forums on this topic; I chose to ask my fiancee to submit her passport and other additional documents to support our case voluntarily, without CO making request.

This way when CO gets allocated, he/she would already have much information and may not request additional information saving 3-4 weeks of time in finalising ones visa.

In my case, we had submitted PCC along with application, leaving passport and any other documents to be submitted on CO`s request. Now we chose to submit passport and other documents ( telephone call list and so on; as per my research on several forums) and await CO assignment.

My suggestion would be that you should submit your documents voluntarily. For spouse visa 309; In most of the cases only Passport & PCC have been requested as additional documents. However, you may submit more documents by doing your own research on these forms and pick up on any document you may have missed or may be worthy to be on your file.

Regards

Ravin


----------



## Jasp

ravin4all said:


> Hi Jasp,
> 
> My Fiancee called AHC today and it seems CO is not yet allocated for her case. Its very unusual as CO`s often get allocated in 5th week. However, after browsing through most of all forums on this topic; I chose to ask my fiancee to submit her passport and other additional documents to support our case voluntarily, without CO making request.
> 
> This way when CO gets allocated, he/she would already have much information and may not request additional information saving 3-4 weeks of time in finalising ones visa.
> 
> In my case, we had submitted PCC along with application, leaving passport and any other documents to be submitted on CO`s request. Now we chose to submit passport and other documents ( telephone call list and so on; as per my research on several forums) and await CO assignment.
> 
> My suggestion would be that you should submit your documents voluntarily. For spouse visa 309; In most of the cases only Passport & PCC have been requested as additional documents. However, you may submit more documents by doing your own research on these forms and pick up on any document you may have missed or may be worthy to be on your file.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ravin


Hello Ravin,

Thanks for your response, I dont know why they are taking so long to assign a CO.Your and my timeline is nearly same, so be in touch and if either of us gets some response from AHC, we can let each other know.

Regards
Jas


----------



## Waiting

*Waiting for Spouse Visa (Subclass 309)*

Hello everybody,

I am an Indian and wife australian citizen.

Below are the details of Spouse Visa...

1- All document (except PCC & Medicals) submitted on 28-Feb-2011 at VFS New Delhi, reached AHC 1-Mar-2011.

2- PCC and Medicals submitted on 29-Mar-2011 at VFS New Delhi, reached AHC 30-Mar-2011.

3- E-Mailed and called AHC on 26-April-2011, got reply that CO has been assigned (they didn't mentioned when).

Now waiting for further information.


----------



## mar309

*Submitted on mar 22*

Hi All,

Got to see all your posts, very useful to know the current status. I submitted my application on 22 March and waiting for CO allocation.

Will post the my details too, once i get any clue from VFS.

Thanks.


----------



## yuva

Hi,

I submitted my spouse visa application on 18th march at VFS chennai.Got email that the appln reached AHS on 22nd Mar.waiting for further updates.

Cheers


----------



## projectOZ

Hello everybody, went through most of the posts on this thread, and found it very useful. Thanks to this thread and everybody who have posted their experience, people like me get a lot of guidance. 
my husband is a permanent resident in australia (currently residing in australia) and i am in the process of collecting all docs which are required for my spouse visa application (class 309). i am currently residing in india.
My husband recently got his PR granted (april 1st 2011) and as part of his PR processing requirement i had to submit my police clearance certificate. i have undergone medical examination as well. I assume i have been cleared on both fronts (PCC and medical) as my husband successfully received his PR. 
Now as i prepare my case for spouse visa application: i have a few questions.
1. Any idea if my application processing will be shorter (since i have cleared PCC and medical) than the avg. processing time of 4 months.
2. Is it advisable to send my PCC, marriage certificate and passport in original during the time of applicantion itself, or should i wait for the CO to request for the originals. 
the reason i ask this question is because i am a little apprehensive about sending the originals due to the fear of it getting lost / misplaced due to some unforseen reasons.
3. Should i fill up Form 80 and Form 1221 voluntarily and send it during the time of my application. (it is my understanding that these two forms are not mandatory and need to be sent only if it asked for).

thanking all for your time and suggesstions


----------



## rishu

hey guys...
m new to forum and read the threads
i have applied for spouse visa on 24th of march 2011
still no response..
how much time will it take to allot case officer?
will AHC inform me after allotment?
i have submitted all my documents pcc and medicals at the time of lodgement..


----------



## mar309

projectOZ said:


> Hello everybody, went through most of the posts on this thread, and found it very useful. Thanks to this thread and everybody who have posted their experience, people like me get a lot of guidance.
> my husband is a permanent resident in australia (currently residing in australia) and i am in the process of collecting all docs which are required for my spouse visa application (class 309). i am currently residing in india.
> My husband recently got his PR granted (april 1st 2011) and as part of his PR processing requirement i had to submit my police clearance certificate. i have undergone medical examination as well. I assume i have been cleared on both fronts (PCC and medical) as my husband successfully received his PR.
> Now as i prepare my case for spouse visa application: i have a few questions.
> 1. Any idea if my application processing will be shorter (since i have cleared PCC and medical) than the avg. processing time of 4 months.
> 2. Is it advisable to send my PCC, marriage certificate and passport in original during the time of applicantion itself, or should i wait for the CO to request for the originals.
> the reason i ask this question is because i am a little apprehensive about sending the originals due to the fear of it getting lost / misplaced due to some unforseen reasons.
> 3. Should i fill up Form 80 and Form 1221 voluntarily and send it during the time of my application. (it is my understanding that these two forms are not mandatory and need to be sent only if it asked for).
> 
> thanking all for your time and suggesstions


Hi projectOZ,

1. Application process time will surely not be four months, will be less than that when we have everything in place. CO allocation time may not be reduced, but final decision can be taken soon on your application
2. Even my thought process was same, hence i did not submit all those originals even though i have them. Will submit the same when asks for. There would not be much delay because of this, as this hardly takes a day or 2 for documents to reach AHC
3. My advice is not to fill any extra documents and create any confusion, submit them if asked.

All the best !!
Cheers mar309


----------



## mar309

rishu said:


> hey guys...
> m new to forum and read the threads
> i have applied for spouse visa on 24th of march 2011
> still no response..
> how much time will it take to allot case officer?
> will AHC inform me after allotment?
> i have submitted all my documents pcc and medicals at the time of lodgement..


Hi rishu,

it will usually take 40-45 days (from previous posts in this thread). Not sure if they inform after CO allotment, but after allotment we will receive mail from CO asking for originals (if not submitted). I think we can check that in status on website or by calling AHC.

Cheers
mar309


----------



## rishu

mar309 said:


> Hi rishu,
> 
> it will usually take 40-45 days (from previous posts in this thread). Not sure if they inform after CO allotment, but after allotment we will receive mail from CO asking for originals (if not submitted). I think we can check that in status on website or by calling AHC.
> 
> Cheers
> mar309


Thanks mar 309
Is there any online service where i can check my application status??
one more thing i want to ask is that i have 1 rejection of my student visa application..is this affect my this visa application ?

regards
rishu


----------



## dipenpatel123

rishu said:


> Thanks mar 309
> Is there any online service where i can check my application status??
> one more thing i want to ask is that i have 1 rejection of my student visa application..is this affect my this visa application ?
> 
> regards
> rishu


visaservices.org.in/Australia-india-tracking

you can track application status here.

And as far as student visa is concerned , these two are totally different matters or categories and one's outcome should not affect another.

Regards,

Dipen


----------



## oz309

Hey rishu 

309 application status can not be tracked online, if you have submitted ur passport then you can track ur passport through the VFS website(that will not have much info at all). 

Regarding your student visa rejection affecting the decision, it all depends from case to case. First thing you should have declared/stated the reason for rejection.... if CO is ok with the facts you have provided then it shouldnt be a problem. 

Good Luck mate
Oz309



rishu said:


> Thanks mar 309
> Is there any online service where i can check my application status??
> one more thing i want to ask is that i have 1 rejection of my student visa application..is this affect my this visa application ?
> 
> regards
> rishu


----------



## Pooja123

*Hi Jasp*

I Applied for Prospective Marriage Visa - Subclass 300 on 8th March at VFS Hyderabad. Its nearly 2 months and case office is not yet assigned for me..Can anyone of u tell me still how much time it may take for a case officer to be assigned.

Date of application: 8/3/2011

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: 309 Partner

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, VFS hyderabad

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Y

Police check submitted (yes/no): No

Date CO assigned: Waiting

Date visa granted: Waiting




ravin4all said:


> HI Jasp,
> 
> My Fiancee applied Prospective Marriage Visa - Subclass 300 ( This is classified as spouse / partner visa and same processing time applies) on 9 th March 2011.
> 
> Application lodged at VFS Bangalore ( along with PCC) - 9 MARCH 2011
> Medicals - 12 MARCH 2011
> Passport & voluntary additional documents submitted - 25 April 2011
> 
> No CO is assigned yet .. I would let you know as and when I get any more info..


----------



## ravin4all

Hi Pooja..

Its such a coincidence that you applied Prospective marriage Visa a day before we did..

All the best !!! We would keep u updated .. when is your marriage scheduled in Australia.. we scheduled it in OCTOBER 2011.. 

Our Visa Tracking dates

Application date : 9th March 2011
VIsa Type : 300 PMV
MEDICAL & PCC - 10th March 2011
Passport & additional information : 25th April ( submitted Voluntarily)
CO - Not assigned yet.


Ravi & Nimisha




Pooja123 said:


> I Applied for Prospective Marriage Visa - Subclass 300 on 8th March at VFS Hyderabad. Its nearly 2 months and case office is not yet assigned for me..Can anyone of u tell me still how much time it may take for a case officer to be assigned.
> 
> Date of application: 8/3/2011
> 
> Nationality: Indian
> 
> Visa type: 309 Partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, VFS hyderabad
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Y
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## Jasp

Pooja123 said:


> I Applied for Prospective Marriage Visa - Subclass 300 on 8th March at VFS Hyderabad. Its nearly 2 months and case office is not yet assigned for me..Can anyone of u tell me still how much time it may take for a case officer to be assigned.
> 
> Date of application: 8/3/2011
> 
> Nationality: Indian
> 
> Visa type: 309 Partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, VFS hyderabad
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Y
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting



Hello Pooja,

We too applied spouse visa on 4 th March and still dont know CO is assigned or not.I called AHC last week and was told CO is not yet assigned.Npormally CO is assigned 45-50 days at the maximum but dont know whats going on at AHC.You can call AHC and ask the status.

Regards
Jas


----------



## khushi

Hi All,

My Visa has been granted.
My timelines are as follows:

Applied Visa: 30th Dec 2010
Application reached AHC : 31st Dec, 2010
CO Assigned and asked for PCC, Medical and Original passport : 3rd Feb,2011
Submitted all docs : 10th Feb, 2011
Visa Grant Mail : 30th April 2011

Guys Plz do not trust those customer support guys as they know just bout the present situation. They usually tell it will take 5 months. They told me same thing but i got it in 4 months. 

Wish u all, ALL THE BEST.


----------



## jan7

*congrats!*



khushi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Visa has been granted.
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Applied Visa: 30th Dec 2010
> Application reached AHC : 31st Dec, 2010
> CO Assigned and asked for PCC, Medical and Original passport : 3rd Feb,2011
> Submitted all docs : 10th Feb, 2011
> Visa Grant Mail : 30th April 2011
> 
> Guys Plz do not trust those customer support guys as they know just bout the present situation. They usually tell it will take 5 months. They told me same thing but i got it in 4 months.
> 
> Wish u all, ALL THE BEST.


Hey congrats Khushi!!
good luck...:clap2:


----------



## Manpreet

Hello frnds thanks everyone for replying soon
I would like to know is there anyone who has applied in the month of march and April got case officer assigned ? 
Cheers


----------



## rishu

Manpreet said:


> Hello frnds thanks everyone for replying soon
> I would like to know is there anyone who has applied in the month of march and April got case officer assigned ?
> Cheers


hey manpreet...
Hello...

we applied for spouse visa on 24th march... today i called up AHC , they said that timline for allotment of co is stretched to 8 weeks... earlier it was 5 weeks..
pls update if u got co assigned

regards
rishu


----------



## rishu

khushi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Visa has been granted.
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Applied Visa: 30th Dec 2010
> Application reached AHC : 31st Dec, 2010
> CO Assigned and asked for PCC, Medical and Original passport : 3rd Feb,2011
> Submitted all docs : 10th Feb, 2011
> Visa Grant Mail : 30th April 2011
> 
> Guys Plz do not trust those customer support guys as they know just bout the present situation. They usually tell it will take 5 months. They told me same thing but i got it in 4 months.
> 
> Wish u all, ALL THE BEST.




Hey Khushi , Congrates a ton...:clap2:


----------



## dipenpatel123

rishu said:


> hey manpreet...
> Hello...
> 
> we applied for spouse visa on 24th march... today i called up AHC , they said that timline for allotment of co is stretched to 8 weeks... earlier it was 5 weeks..
> pls update if u got co assigned
> 
> regards
> rishu


very bad...that means it will take more time to finalize the case as well, increasing the overall time.


----------



## rishu

dipenpatel123 said:


> very bad...that means it will take more time to finalize the case as well, increasing the overall time.


Not really dipin..according to AHC statement, processing time is still same i.e 5 months..


----------



## Manpreet

Hi rishu
Frnd we applied on 6th april (after u) I will update and u also update whenever u hear anything from AHC
Good luck to all of u


----------



## yuva

but most of the people are getting the visa in 3-4 months if all the documents are in place.now because of this there might really drag it to 5 months.Lets see...


----------



## dipenpatel123

yuva said:


> but most of the people are getting the visa in 3-4 months if all the documents are in place.now because of this there might really drag it to 5 months.Lets see...


thats the point , earlier there were cases when visa were granted in under three months , but not it may take actually 5 months as stated in there website.


----------



## mar309

rishu said:


> hey manpreet...
> Hello...
> 
> we applied for spouse visa on 24th march... today i called up AHC , they said that timline for allotment of co is stretched to 8 weeks... earlier it was 5 weeks..
> pls update if u got co assigned
> 
> regards
> rishu


Hi rishu,

This is a very good piece of information thanks. I wish there should not be any changes in over all process timelines. Cannot wait more ...

I wonder about people (others in this thread ) who applied in march beginning...they didnt get any CO yet though they crossed 2 months by now.

Applied on 22 march, waiting for CO allocation.

-mar309


----------



## Jasp

Hello Guys,
I applied on 4th March and called AHC yesterday and they said CO has been allocated.It after 2 months and more than 8 weeks also.I think visa's will also get delayed proportionally.


----------



## dipenpatel123

Jasp said:


> Hello Guys,
> I applied on 4th March and called AHC yesterday and they said CO has been allocated.It after 2 months and more than 8 weeks also.I think visa's will also get delayed proportionally.


Well not proportionally , what i think is its the time that takes the CO to be allocated is only increased, and after the CO allocation all files are processed in same way for normal cases where every documents are submitted. 

So now CO will start working on your file, which takes almost 2-3 weeks.

Then if all docs are in order, CO will ask for additional docs - 1-2 weeks

Docs submitted and Reached AHC ,verified and information recorded in your file.- 1-2 weeks

File forwarded to Final decision maker. 1-2 weeks.

So earlier if it was taking 5-6 weeks , then your file was processed and granted in anywhere between 5-9 weeks more. So total 10-15 weeks.

Now it will be 8-9 weeks for CO allocation means there are more files in queue in front of you, but once it reaches CO the process more so over will be same and will take 5-9 weeks. So total 13-18 weeks.

You can reduced this time by submitting documents voluntary they may ask such as Medical,PCC, Passport, ATO tax returns, Payslips, job letter, Telephone bills , Chat history, Email conversations, Money transfers etc to name the few if you have not submitted along with your application. All are not mandatory but it will help CO to organize docs and forward it to FD. and FD will also take less time.

Only assumptions though.


----------



## mar309

*any updates ?*

any updates on CO allocations? Jasp did u receive any mail from your CO ?


----------



## dipenpatel123

mar309 said:


> any updates on CO allocations? Jasp did u receive any mail from your CO ?


*
Important information – Summer peak processing times*

During the summer processing peak (April – July), visa application rates at the Visa Office of the Australian High Commission in New Delhi increase significantly. As such, all applicants and agents are advised to lodge applications well in advance of intended travel dates and no later than the DIAC global service standards set out below.

CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission


----------



## sneakyway

AHC Delhi recieved my file on 22/3/1011, its been over 7 weeks yet and no CO assigned to my file. Wondering if anyone applied beore 22 March and CO got assigned? Im now worried with the processing time


----------



## raj1984

U wont get Case officer unless u send them email..
that's what i have experienced with myself and my friends.


----------



## yuva

whom should the email be sent.Is there any particular id? that we need to send it.


----------



## Manpreet

raj1984 said:


> U wont get Case officer unless u send them email..
> that's what i have experienced with myself and my friends.


Hi raj
Bro can u pls tell me what was ur personal and ur friend's experience ,when did u apply and when did u send them email and when dd u get ur case officer?Thanx bro


----------



## raj1984

I applied in Nov and my friend did in Jan ...I emailed to [email protected] got the CO very next day asking additional docs.


----------



## raj1984

I applied in Nov and my friend did in Jan ...
i dint get reply for 8 weeks so I emailed to [email protected] got the CO very next day asking additional docs
same for my friend dint get anything for 7 weeks, emailed, got CO next day.

also u guys may be interested in the following 2 links...

delayed Spouse visa 309 - problems due to Tax returns

Subclass 309 - Visa processing time - AHC Delhi


----------



## oz309

Hi Aus1981

Did you hear from them atall..... I am still waiting for a response from AHC. Whats your status.

Cheers 
Oz309




aus1981 said:


> HI Oz309,
> 
> I too called up the AHC but the satus was "The application is under process".
> Hence, its evident that it is yet to be submitted to decision maker.
> I presume another month (max)from now on..
> 
> Cheers,
> AUS1981


----------



## aus1981

oz309 said:


> Hi Aus1981
> 
> Did you hear from them atall..... I am still waiting for a response from AHC. Whats your status.
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


Hi Oz309,

Same status here.
I called up the AHC but the response was "file is being processed".
It has not been forwarded to final decision maker as well.
So ... just waiting.

Best Wishes,
AUS 1981


----------



## projectOZ

hello everybody : need another piece of adivse .. this time it is with respect to notarization of documents. 
do we need to notarize documents such as e-statements of telephone bills, emails and chat ?
these documents dont have originals, so not very sure if they need to be notarized. 
Sorry for posting my query on this thread which mainly discusses timelines .. but did not find any other thread which is as active as this one and with people who have similar backgrounds as me. (i.e. applying for visa 309 from india)
Tried calling up the vfs helpline but did not get any clear reply. their response to my query was, that it was upto me to decide if i want to notarize e-bills and emails 
thanks
projectOz


----------



## raj1984

No u don't need to notarise bills.


----------



## aus1981

aus1981 said:


> Hi Oz309,
> 
> Same status here.
> I called up the AHC but the response was "file is being processed".
> It has not been forwarded to final decision maker as well.
> So ... just waiting.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> AUS 1981


Dear All,

My application has been approved.

Application Date : 16th Feb.
Documents Requested : 6th April
Documents Sent : 11th April

Visa Approved : 16th May.

Time : 90 days.

My best wishes and gods supports to all your applications.

Cheers,
Aus1981


----------



## mar309

aus1981 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My application has been approved.
> 
> Application Date : 16th Feb.
> Documents Requested : 6th April
> Documents Sent : 11th April
> 
> Visa Approved : 16th May.
> 
> Time : 90 days.
> 
> My best wishes and gods supports to all your applications.
> 
> Cheers,
> Aus1981


Congrats Aus1981.. waiting for my turn


----------



## rishu

aus1981 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My application has been approved.
> 
> Application Date : 16th Feb.
> Documents Requested : 6th April
> Documents Sent : 11th April
> 
> Visa Approved : 16th May.
> 
> Time : 90 days.
> 
> My best wishes and gods supports to all your applications.
> 
> Cheers,
> Aus1981



Hey Aus1981 congrates a ton...party tym for u....:clap2:lane:


----------



## oz309

Congrats Aus1981

Thats good news when was the last time you called them and did u get your passport or the approval email

Cheers 
Oz309



aus1981 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My application has been approved.
> 
> Application Date : 16th Feb.
> Documents Requested : 6th April
> Documents Sent : 11th April
> 
> Visa Approved : 16th May.
> 
> Time : 90 days.
> 
> My best wishes and gods supports to all your applications.
> 
> Cheers,
> Aus1981


----------



## aus1981

oz309 said:


> Congrats Aus1981
> 
> Thats good news when was the last time you called them and did u get your passport or the approval email
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


Hi Oz309,

I called them up last Tuesday and I have received the grant mail today.
Surely, your application is getting approved next.

Best Wishes and Good Luck,
Aus1981


----------



## oz309

I waited the entire week... but no response.... lots of things floating in my mind .... cant stop thinking whats holding them back!!

Cheers 
Oz309



aus1981 said:


> Hi Oz309,
> 
> I called them up last Tuesday and I have received the grant mail today.
> Surely, your application is getting approved next.
> 
> Best Wishes and Good Luck,
> Aus1981


----------



## Jasp

mar309 said:


> any updates on CO allocations? Jasp did u receive any mail from your CO ?


Hello Mar309,

Sorry for the late reply.I have received email from my CO asking additional docs today.


----------



## dipenpatel123

Jasp said:


> Hello Mar309,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply.I have received email from my CO asking additional docs today.


which docs your co has asked for...


----------



## Jasp

dipenpatel123 said:


> which docs your co has asked for...


She asked for just original PCC.will be sending in monday


----------



## mar309

Jasp said:


> Hello Mar309,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply.I have received email from my CO asking additional docs today.


Hey even i received a mail from CO. 

Application submitted : 22 Mar 
CO asked for docs : 17 May
Documents submitted : 18 May
Documents received by AHC : 19 May

Documents asked : PCC original, wedding pics, educational details, email/chats.

Thanks for your reply...


----------



## Jasp

mar309 said:


> Hey even i received a mail from CO.
> 
> Application submitted : 22 Mar
> CO asked for docs : 17 May
> Documents submitted : 18 May
> Documents received by AHC : 19 May
> 
> Documents asked : PCC original, wedding pics, educational details, email/chats.
> 
> Thanks for your reply...


Hello
Just want to ask u have u submitted your original passport or we submit when they ask.


----------



## dipenpatel123

Jasp said:


> Hello
> Just want to ask u have u submitted your original passport or we submit when they ask.


can everyone share their file numbers if CO has been allocated, so that others know when their turn will come?


----------



## raj1984

I don't think file numbers will matter as I have applied in Nov last year ....and stilll waiting.....but some people in Jan and Feb have already got visas...


dipenpatel123 said:


> can everyone share their file numbers if CO has been allocated, so that others know when their turn will come?


----------



## dipenpatel123

raj1984 said:


> I don't think file numbers will matter as I have applied in Nov last year ....and stilll waiting.....but some people in Jan and Feb have already got visas...


that true, but for the straight forward case like it may be a good indication


----------



## raj1984

*Visa time lines*

Hi guys,
updated visa timeline file from previous file made by gain using all the posts...
let me know if there is anything incorrect.
and also if we everybody can update their visa file status regularly.
Thanks.

Notes:-
dipen patel could not find your timelines, can u please post it?
have not included ravin4all as he has applied for 300 visa , so his timelines might b different


----------



## dipenpatel123

raj1984 said:


> Hi guys,
> updated visa timeline file from previous file made by gain using all the posts...
> let me know if there is anything incorrect.
> and also if we everybody can update their visa file status regularly.
> Thanks.
> 
> Notes:-
> dipen patel could not find your timelines, can u please post it?
> have not included ravin4all as he has applied for 300 visa , so his timelines might b different


applied on 11th April at VFS Ahmedabad
recieved by AHC 12 April, send the medicals on 6th May.
waiting for CO.

Raj, also my reason for asking case file number is to verify the fact , how many files are in queue..as suggested by AHC staff that the no of files has increased, so wanted to know how many files are really there in queue...when I will be assigned CO, if every one can post their file number it will be helpful...


----------



## raj1984

Hi Dipen,

Pretty Quick reply..man...do u get any sort of alerts or what?

file can also be viewed by following link...

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...NmNVSGlWUDNlMVpvb3c&hl=en_US&authkey=CPqb8dUO


----------



## Manpreet

rishu said:


> hey manpreet...
> Hello...
> 
> we applied for spouse visa on 24th march... today i called up AHC , they said that timline for allotment of co is stretched to 8 weeks... earlier it was 5 weeks..
> pls update if u got co assigned
> 
> regards
> rishu


Hello rishu 
Have u heard anything from diac u applied on 24th march, I think u should have got case officer assigned as someone who applied on 22th march has got his case officer, 
Cheers


----------



## Jasp

raj1984 said:


> Hi Dipen,
> 
> Pretty Quick reply..man...do u get any sort of alerts or what?
> 
> file can also be viewed by following link...
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...NmNVSGlWUDNlMVpvb3c&hl=en_US&authkey=CPqb8dUO


Hello Raj,

I read the spread sheet.For you it says PCC requested on 13Jan 2011 and sent on 17 May 2011.What took you so long to send PCC? She asked just original PCC from me but i was expecting that she will ask more docs as I have supplied her with only one year tax return.

Jasp


----------



## projectOZ

you can update the excel with my time line as well .. though i have just submitted
application for subclass submitted on: 19th May 2011 at vfs bangalore
docs received by AHC on 20th May 2011.

will keep you updated as and when there is progress.
thanks 
projectOZ


----------



## mar309

Jasp said:


> Hello
> Just want to ask u have u submitted your original passport or we submit when they ask.


Hi Jasp, 
forgot to mention in the document list, they have asked for passport also...and i submitted the same.


----------



## jan7

*Hi*



raj1984 said:


> Hi guys,
> updated visa timeline file from previous file made by gain using all the posts...
> let me know if there is anything incorrect.
> and also if we everybody can update their visa file status regularly.
> Thanks.


Hi raj1984.. thanks for updating the s-sheet. We were told that application was sent for final decision in march but now we have been told that it was a false alarm. It has been sent for Final decision on 14th may. So still a waiting game. the time line is:

Application received by AHC- 11 jan 2011
CO asked documents - 28th feb
documents received by AHC- 11 march
Sent for final decision- 14 may
Current status- waiting!!!

Hope that helps!
Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## dipenpatel123

dipenpatel123 said:


> applied on 11th April at VFS Ahmedabad
> recieved by AHC 12 April, send the medicals on 6th May.
> waiting for CO.
> 
> Raj, also my reason for asking case file number is to verify the fact , how many files are in queue..as suggested by AHC staff that the no of files has increased, so wanted to know how many files are really there in queue...when I will be assigned CO, if every one can post their file number it will be helpful...



can every one update their file number if CO has been allocated. You should have like this, e.g. *Your file number 2011/012250 *.


----------



## Jasp

dipenpatel123 said:


> can every one update their file number if CO has been allocated. You should have like this, e.g. Your file number 2011/012250 .


Hello dipen,
To be honest I would not share my file number as this is something personal number with which you communicate with immi.


----------



## dipenpatel123

Jasp said:


> Hello dipen,
> To be honest I would not share my file number as this is something personal number with which you communicate with immi.


thats all right but one can mask it like this 2011/0122xx


----------



## pangenib

Any update for CO assignment?
AHD received my docs on April 13.
Enquired by email and got reply..it will take 8 weeks for CO assignment.
Still waiting for CO to be assigned.

If anyone could add my time line in spreadsheet please.


----------



## raj1984

The Lucky People who have already got visas...if by any chance you visit this site again..can you please update that how long did it take for you to get visa after your file was sent to final decision making.

your help will be really appreciated...Many thanks.


----------



## raj1984

for the people who dont know about the spread sheet,... the link again..
please keep updating the post regularly so i can update the spreadsheet ...

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...lWUDNlMVpvb3c&hl=en_US&authkey=CPqb8dUO#gid=0


also the data is compiled from this website and also from other 2 as follows

delayed Spouse visa 309 - problems due to Tax returns

Subclass 309 - Visa processing time - AHC Delhi


----------



## raj1984

for the people who dont know about the spread sheet,... the link again..
please keep updating the post regularly so i can update the spreadsheet ...

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...lWUDNlMVpvb3c&hl=en_US&authkey=CPqb8dUO#gid=0


also the data is compiled from this website and also from other 2 as follows

delayed Spouse visa 309 - problems due to Tax returns

Subclass 309 - Visa processing time - AHC Delhi
:ranger:


----------



## tejaswini

hi raj1984
i have checked the spread sheet 
my documents requested date was same when case officer was assigned mar 14th 2011.
Documents requested are:1)form 80 2)ATO of last two years
documents reached to AHC :Aprill 1st
still no answer from CO
waiting


----------



## rishu

Manpreet said:


> Hello rishu
> Have u heard anything from diac u applied on 24th march, I think u should have got case officer assigned as someone who applied on 22th march has got his case officer,
> Cheers


hey manpreet..

i dint got case officer assigned... still waiting...


----------



## rishu

hey guys, today i got a call from case officer askng for documents and telephonic interview...


----------



## dipenpatel123

rishu said:


> hey guys, today i got a call from case officer askng for documents and telephonic interview...


What documents have they asked, and how was the telephonic intervew?


----------



## rishu

dipenpatel123 said:


> What documents have they asked, and how was the telephonic intervew?


hi..
she asked me for some more photographs..


----------



## oz309

Hi Rishu

How many Photo's had you provided when you filed the Visa?



rishu said:


> hi..
> she asked me for some more photographs..


----------



## rishu

oz309 said:


> Hi Rishu
> 
> How many Photo's had you provided when you filed the Visa?


hello oz09..
at the tym of visa file i provided them with some of our marrige pics, holiday pics, family function pics..bt nw she want our pics before marrige and few more pics of our marrige..
wats ur status now ??

thanks.


----------



## oz309

Hey Rishu

I am yet to hear from them.... Dont know .... This wait is a pain.

Cheers 
Oz309



rishu said:


> hello oz09..
> at the tym of visa file i provided them with some of our marrige pics, holiday pics, family function pics..bt nw she want our pics before marrige and few more pics of our marrige..
> wats ur status now ??
> 
> thanks.


----------



## Jasp

hello guys,
When i applied for visa, I just gave them one year tax return.But when my case officer asked for docs she just asked original PCC.She didnt even ask original passport.Do you guys have any idea what this means?
Regards
Jas


----------



## oz309

Hi Jasp

I am not too sure what it means but if i were you I would have sent my Passport along with PCC.... 

Cheers
Oz309



Jasp said:


> hello guys,
> When i applied for visa, I just gave them one year tax return.But when my case officer asked for docs she just asked original PCC.She didnt even ask original passport.Do you guys have any idea what this means?
> Regards
> Jas


----------



## Jasp

oz309 said:


> Hi Jasp
> 
> I am not too sure what it means but if i were you I would have sent my Passport along with PCC....
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


Thanks for quick reply.I have sent original passport also with PCC.Visa is for my wife and i am in Australia.

Regards
Jas


----------



## oz309

No Worries mates  

Wise thing to do else they will again ask you for PP, and then you will lose time. 
which part of Oz are u in?




Jasp said:


> Thanks for quick reply.I have sent original passport also with PCC.Visa is for my wife and i am in Australia.
> 
> Regards
> Jas


----------



## Jasp

oz309 said:


> No Worries mates
> 
> Wise thing to do else they will again ask you for PP, and then you will lose time.
> which part of Oz are u in?


I used to stay in Sydney and am recently being posted to Wodonga which is 3 hrs from melbourne


----------



## oz309

Thats nice to know Jasp... I was in brise few years ago .... 
Good luck with ur Visa 
Cheers
Oz309


Jasp said:


> I used to stay in Sydney and am recently being posted to Wodonga which is 3 hrs from melbourne


----------



## sakaru

Hi all 

applied for 309 visa on 7th jan co assigned on 7th march asking for medical, pp and docs. Medical sent on 20th march. After that nothing heard from my co. So i called them after 1 month 3 times in regular intervals of 2 weeks each. Operator checked the status and told me medical clearance has not received from australia.
Anyone can suggest me why clearance is taking so long. Bit worried its almost 5 months since i applied and more than 2 months since medical is done. If anyone is in similar boat or its just me i m worried so much now.
All suggestions will be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Jasp

sakaru said:


> Hi all
> 
> applied for 309 visa on 7th jan co assigned on 7th march asking for medical, pp and docs. Medical sent on 20th march. After that nothing heard from my co. So i called them after 1 month 3 times in regular intervals of 2 weeks each. Operator checked the status and told me medical clearance has not received from australia.
> Anyone can suggest me why clearance is taking so long. Bit worried its almost 5 months since i applied and more than 2 months since medical is done. If anyone is in similar boat or its just me i m worried so much now.
> All suggestions will be highly appreciated. Thanks


Hello,
We also did medical on 18 march, I will check with immi on Monday about
My wife's medical clearance but I think it takes nearly 1.5-2 months for 
Medicaid to be cleared.So don't worry about that.If I was you I would have 
Done Medicals in Jan only.


----------



## sakaru

*wait is killer*

thanks Jasp

for your reply. i know but this wait is a killer it has been almost 5 monhts......how about u when did u applied your application if i may ask.......and keep in touch


----------



## Jasp

Hello, 
We applied on 4 th march 2011.


----------



## Rryan

*Hi*

Hi,

has anyone here applied for a spouse visa earlier? i.e. does anyone have a divorce and applying again?

I had a divorce in 2008 and now applying again for my wife. I think the 5 year rule applies to me. does anyone know if new delhi gives waiver to that rule? how strict they are with these type of rules and current approximate processing time?

Ta.


----------



## Jasp

I know all the rules but need to know something about you.were u sponsored or you sponsored your previous wife.when was earlier visa applied?if five year limitation applies to you, then you will have to provide them with compelling circumstances otherwise they can't approve your sponsorship.I need to know the date of lodgment of your earlier visa.


----------



## sakaru

whats the news jasp? did u call them?


----------



## Rryan

Jasp said:


> I know all the rules but need to know something about you.were u sponsored or you sponsored your previous wife.when was earlier visa applied?if five year limitation applies to you, then you will have to provide them with compelling circumstances otherwise they can't approve your sponsorship.I need to know the date of lodgment of your earlier visa.


Thanks jasp.

I sponsored my ex-wife in Oct 2008. So its not even 3 years from that sponsorship.

the thing is she never came to australia and we applied for divorced in june 2009.

eventually i withdraw my sponsership from that application. is that a valid reason? can they approve my sponsorship because my ex wife never came to australia?

ta.


----------



## Jasp

If you withdraw sponsorship before she was granted visa then limitation donot apply to you otherwise it apples.I suggest you must speak to 131881 family migration section to get correct answer.But yes if limitation applies to you it will be very hard to get sponsorship approved.


----------



## Jasp

sakaru said:


> whats the news jasp? did u call them?


No I didn't, I will cal them today nd let you know.


----------



## oz309

Hi Jasp 

I had called them yesterday, its the same reply We have all the required Docs your file will be assessed with in the time frame. 
Also they have specified that they have got the medical clearance from AUS. But it makes me wonder whats taking this long to finalize the application if they dont need any thing from me. The last info what they requested was 47SP questions 2 - 8 on April 30th and I have shared it the same day (as i have already applied for GSM 175 as well and yet to get CO allocated on that coz i am in Priority 4), but still no sign of Visa 309. 

This is driving me crazy. 

Oz309 



Jasp said:


> No I didn't, I will cal them today nd let you know.


----------



## Jasp

oz309 said:


> Hi Jasp
> 
> I had called them yesterday, its the same reply We have all the required Docs your file will be assessed with in the time frame.
> Also they have specified that they have got the medical clearance from AUS. But it makes me wonder whats taking this long to finalize the application if they dont need any thing from me. The last info what they requested was 47SP questions 2 - 8 on April 30th and I have shared it the same day (as i have already applied for GSM 175 as well and yet to get CO allocated on that coz i am in Priority 4), but still no sign of Visa 309.
> 
> This is driving me crazy.
> 
> Oz309


High commission in new Delhi is worst man, reason everyone knows well.I am trying calling them but they disconnect before even picking call.it's very hard to contact them.I will try again or else email them.


----------



## Jasp

Jasp said:


> High commission in new Delhi is worst man, reason everyone knows well.I am trying calling them but they disconnect before even picking call.it's very hard to contact them.I will try again or else email them.


One more thing I think you will get visa soon as in June month they grant maximum visas as 30 June is end of financial year in Australia.


----------



## oz309

You bet mate!!, I would suggest call them between 10.30 IST to 12.00 IST, earlier the better. 

Cheers
Oz309



Jasp said:


> High commission in new Delhi is worst man, reason everyone knows well.I am trying calling them but they disconnect before even picking call.it's very hard to contact them.I will try again or else email them.


----------



## oz309

Well, thats not true for 309 Mates, Coz this type does not have capping system.. so this ideally should not impact the no of grants....
My view though 




Jasp said:


> One more thing I think you will get visa soon as in June month they grant maximum visas as 30 June is end of financial year in Australia.


----------



## Jasp

oz309 said:


> Well, thats not true for 309 Mates, Coz this type does not have capping system.. so this ideally should not impact the no of grants....
> My view though


I am pretty sure about this.The number of 309 visa which they have to grant from1july 2010 to 30 june 2011 is 65000.They grant particular number of 309 visa per month and whatever is left in june they try to finish the quota.I have a friend who use to be case officer in sydney,Australia.


----------



## oz309

As per my understanding goes it doesn't ....thats wat they state in the website as well.... from India i suppose the number of grants is far less than 5000 or so for this type of Visa ... this is from the immi site ... there are few pdf files which states what kind of visa and how many were granted etc ... 

I hope you are right in getting my visa this month.... i am least bothered in the numbers at this point  




Jasp said:


> I am pretty sure about this.The number of 309 visa which they have to grant from1july 2010 to 30 june 2011 is 65000.They grant particular number of 309 visa per month and whatever is left in june they try to finish the quota.I have a friend who use to be case officer in sydney,Australia.


----------



## oz309

I was referring to this link 
http://www.immi.gov.au/about/reports/annual/2009-10/pdf/report-on-performance.pdf

Page 27

cheers
Oz309




Jasp said:


> I am pretty sure about this.The number of 309 visa which they have to grant from1july 2010 to 30 june 2011 is 65000.They grant particular number of 309 visa per month and whatever is left in june they try to finish the quota.I have a friend who use to be case officer in sydney,Australia.


----------



## Jasp

oz309 said:


> As per my understanding goes it doesn't ....thats wat they state in the website as well.... from India i suppose the number of grants is far less than 5000 or so for this type of Visa ... this is from the immi site ... there are few pdf files which states what kind of visa and how many were granted etc ...
> 
> I hope you are right in getting my visa this month.... i am least bothered in the numbers at this point


Yes you are correct 5000 for india but i was talking 65000 overall including all the australian high commision over the world.


----------



## sakaru

any updates guys


----------



## pangenib

sakaru said:


> any updates guys


Applied on 13 April, Nothing at all. When did u apply? Any update frm ur side?


----------



## nick.perth

hi....guys

i tooo have applied in march and recieved a mail from my case officer last month for additional docs.. (pp,original marriage certificate ,few photos and phone bills)...i have submitted them, does anyone know how long will it for my visa..all i know is that my medicals are cleared

Timeline:
visa applied: 8th march
case officer allocated: 4th may
additional docs: 5thmay
submitted docs: 6thmay

stilll waiting......


----------



## sakaru

i applied on jan 7 still waiting for so long...............


----------



## sakaru

any update jan07?


----------



## raj1984

Hi guys,
Sorry for the late update....
But my wife finally got the visa granted...on 25/05/2011

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...lWUDNlMVpvb3c&hl=en_US&authkey=CPqb8dUO#gid=0

the excel sheet that i have made ...let me know if anyone is interested in taking ownership over and updating it...i will send u the access

good luck u all..!!!


----------



## Jasp

sakaru said:


> whats the news jasp? did u call them?


I called them yesterday nd they said medical clearance has been received on 26 may 2011.


----------



## jan7

*Hi*



sakaru said:


> any update jan07?


none so far..
The file was sent for final decision on May 14 and since then no news. This wait is killing!!
when did you hear last?


----------



## sakaru

they told medical Clarence arrived on 18th may after that nothing


----------



## oz309

Hey all 

Congrats to raj1984....

for the rest who are waiting for decision, i have a feeling that it might be this month or for sure in July(if they have reached the no of visa's to be granted)

we will wait and watch 
Cheers 
Oz309



sakaru said:


> they told medical Clarence arrived on 18th may after that nothing


----------



## taps

hi oz309
I have applied in feb and docs submmited in apr..4 months are completed but still waiting..can anyone help me..


----------



## oz309

Hi taps 

Can you share your time line please 

Country: ??
Visa Type: 309
App Lodged:?? 
PCC : ??
Medicals:?? 
CO Assigned:?? 
Visa Status: ??




taps said:


> hi oz309
> I have applied in feb and docs submmited in apr..4 months are completed but still waiting..can anyone help me..


----------



## nick.perth

*hi*



taps said:


> hi oz309
> I have applied in feb and docs submmited in apr..4 months are completed but still waiting..can anyone help me..


hey hi ..
well u should call ahc to ask the status of ur file becoz i spoke to an immigration consultant and he told me once they ask for pp it shouldnt take so long all da best


----------



## oz309

Hey nick.perth

Welcome to the real world, we are in touch with AHC newdelhi, but they wouldn't give you any info other than "it will be proccessed with in the time frame" 

Writing to your CO is no different, they wouldn't reply at all. 
Its not a good experince!! 

What's your time line mate!!
Cheers 
Oz309



nick.perth said:


> hey hi ..
> well u should call ahc to ask the status of ur file becoz i spoke to an immigration consultant and he told me once they ask for pp it shouldnt take so long all da best


----------



## nick.perth

oz309 said:


> Hey nick.perth
> 
> Welcome to the real world, we are in touch with AHC newdelhi, but they wouldn't give you any info other than "it will be proccessed with in the time frame"
> 
> Writing to your CO is no different, they wouldn't reply at all.
> Its not a good experince!!
> 
> What's your time line mate!!
> Cheers
> Oz309


hi,
sorry for a late reply here is my 

Timeline:

visa applied: 8th march
case officer allocated: 4th may
additional docs: 5thmay
submitted docs: 6thmay

stilll waiting...... 

and how bout yours


----------



## taps

sorry for late reply

my time line is 

Country: India
Visa Type: 309
App Lodged:1st feb 
CO Assigned:7th march
doc asked:10th march
docs submitted:11th april
Visa Status: still waiting

My husband got a call from co in april and she asked abt tax return for 2 yrs..we have already submitted tax return for 2 yrs at the time of application.my husband didn't claim any rebate in 2009 bt in 2010 he claimed rebate.after that no updates yet...

cheers,
taps


----------



## Jasp

taps said:


> sorry for late reply
> 
> my time line is
> 
> Country: India
> Visa Type: 309
> App Lodged:1st feb
> CO Assigned:7th march
> doc asked:10th march
> docs submitted:11th april
> Visa Status: still waiting
> 
> My husband got a call from co in april and she asked abt tax return for 2 yrs..we have already submitted tax return for 2 yrs at the time of application.my husband didn't claim any rebate in 2009 bt in 2010 he claimed rebate.after that no updates yet...
> 
> cheers,
> taps


Hello taps,
One of my friend applied on 16 feb, docs asked 6 April,sent on 25 April and visa granted on 2 June. What rebate ur husband took in 2010 nd if it was spouse or girlfriend rebate was that on your name or not.
Regards 
Jas


----------



## taps

Jasp said:


> Hello taps,
> One of my friend applied on 16 feb, docs asked 6 April,sent on 25 April and visa granted on 2 June. What rebate ur husband took in 2010 nd if it was spouse or girlfriend rebate was that on your name or not.
> Regards
> Jas


hello jasp
my husband took rebate as a spouse on my name..co called just asked abt this thing "my husband claimed rebate on my name in 2010".and after tht no update
thanks in advance


----------



## Pooja123

Pooja123 said:


> I Applied for Prospective Marriage Visa - Subclass 300 on 8th March at VFS Hyderabad. Its nearly 2 months and case office is not yet assigned for me..Can anyone of u tell me still how much time it may take for a case officer to be assigned.
> 
> Date of application: 8/3/2011
> 
> Nationality: Indian
> 
> Visa type: 309 Partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, VFS hyderabad
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: CO assigned on 4th May asked for additional documents such as marraige photos, telephone bills and internet chat history along with orignal PCC
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting
> 
> Documents Submitted Waiting for visa dont know how much time it will take for a final decision can any one of you tell approximately how much time still it may take to grant the visa...


----------



## Pooja123

nick.perth said:


> hi....guys
> 
> i tooo have applied in march and recieved a mail from my case officer last month for additional docs.. (pp,original marriage certificate ,few photos and phone bills)...i have submitted them, does anyone know how long will it for my visa..all i know is that my medicals are cleared
> 
> Timeline:
> visa applied: 8th march
> case officer allocated: 4th may
> additional docs: 5thmay
> submitted docs: 6thmay
> 
> stilll waiting......


Hi even i have applied on the same date and waiting for the visa time lines...

Date of application: 8/3/2011

Nationality: Indian

Visa type: 309 Partner

Offshore/onshore: Offshore, VFS hyderabad

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): yes

Date CO assigned: yes

Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## Jasp

taps said:


> hello jasp
> my husband took rebate as a spouse on my name..co called just asked abt this thing "my husband claimed rebate on my name in 2010".and after tht no update
> thanks in advance


Hello,
It is a positive point as ur husband claimed on your name.You will get visa soon.
Jas


----------



## Manpreet

Jasp said:


> Hello,
> It is a positive point as ur husband claimed on your name.You will get visa soon.
> Jas


Hello Jasp
It seems u know much about the immi rules, bro I applied on 6th march and received mail yesterday from CO asking for financial docs(my pay slip,employment contract & letter from chartered accountant stating my current income) and the thing is am a taxi driver in Perth, its hard to arrange these docs , so do u know anyone who is/was in same situation or how to work on this. 
Thanks


----------



## projectOZ

manpreet,
one quick question, if i am not mistaken, i think you had posted sometime back saying that ur wifes medicals and PCC were completed / submitted at the time of your PR application. am i right?
i am in the same situation, just wanted to know did the CO ask for the medicals to be redone ?
i submitted my application on the 19th of may.
i called up AHC and they confirmed that i do not need to redo the medical examination.

But just wanted to know your experience.
thanks
projectOZ


----------



## Jasp

Manpreet said:


> Hello Jasp
> It seems u know much about the immi rules, bro I applied on 6th march and received mail yesterday from CO asking for financial docs(my pay slip,employment contract & letter from chartered accountant stating my current income) and the thing is am a taxi driver in Perth, its hard to arrange these docs , so do u know anyone who is/was in same situation or how to work on this.
> Thanks



Hello
Can you tell me how much was ur taxable income last year and last to last year?Other thing is send ur bank statements and some assets such as car on ur name nd ur credit card limit.CO ask these things as they need to be satisfied that you can support ur wife for initial 2 years,so provide them with maximum proofs of ur financial status.
Jas


----------



## pangenib

Jasp said:


> Hello
> Can you tell me how much was ur taxable income last year and last to last year?Other thing is send ur bank statements and some assets such as car on ur name nd ur credit card limit.CO ask these things as they need to be satisfied that you can support ur wife for initial 2 years,so provide them with maximum proofs of ur financial status.
> Jas


Hi Jasp

I am scared with the taxable income though my CO hasn't been allocated. 2008/9 my income was 12,000 and similar amount for 2009/10. coz I was working 2 days a week and studying full TIme. But this year I am working full time my income is good. I have credit card with good limit. 

One more thing can I ask my friend to be assurance of support if it is the case.

THnx


----------



## Jasp

pangenib said:


> Hi Jasp
> 
> I am scared with the taxable income though my CO hasn't been allocated. 2008/9 my income was 12,000 and similar amount for 2009/10. coz I was working 2 days a week and studying full TIme. But this year I am working full time my income is good. I have credit card with good limit.
> 
> One more thing can I ask my friend to be assurance of support if it is the case.
> 
> THnx


Hello,

If you are working full time now, you can supply them with recent pay slips,send them credit card statement with limit,if you have money in bank send then account statement and any asset you have in your name such as car.if you have all this it should be enough.
Jas


----------



## Manpreet

Jasp said:


> Hello
> Can you tell me how much was ur taxable income last year and last to last year?Other thing is send ur bank statements and some assets such as car on ur name nd ur credit card limit.CO ask these things as they need to be satisfied that you can support ur wife for initial 2 years,so provide them with maximum proofs of ur financial status.
> Jas


Hello Jasp
My last two years's income was below as I was student and now am a taxi driver and my income level is better now and now I'll send them all my income proofs and see if they r happy with these docs. 
Thnx


----------



## Manpreet

projectOZ said:


> manpreet,
> one quick question, if i am not mistaken, i think you had posted sometime back saying that ur wifes medicals and PCC were completed / submitted at the time of your PR application. am i right?
> i am in the same situation, just wanted to know did the CO ask for the medicals to be redone ?
> i submitted my application on the 19th of may.
> i called up AHC and they confirmed that i do not need to redo the medical examination.
> 
> But just wanted to know your experience.
> thanks
> projectOZ


Hello mate
The CO has just asked for financial docs nothing else, and she didn't mention the pol clr am Medicals, I think we don't need to redo these things. Good luck bro


----------



## nick.perth

Pooja123 said:


> Hi even i have applied on the same date and waiting for the visa time lines...
> 
> Date of application: 8/3/2011
> 
> Nationality: Indian
> 
> Visa type: 309 Partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, VFS hyderabad
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): yes
> 
> Date CO assigned: yes
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting


hi,
i did call ahc yesterday the operator told me you have applied in mar so you should excpect your visa in august... it is really disappointing, my cousin had applied on 4thfeb and her visa was granted on the 13th may... i dont know wat is holding them back ..


----------



## taps

any update jan7 and oz309 ? this wait is killing !!!!!! i dnt knw why they are talking so much time....its very disappointing.....


----------



## jan7

taps said:


> any update jan7 and oz309 ? this wait is killing !!!!!! i dnt knw why they are talking so much time....its very disappointing.....


None!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its so frustrating. Today its been 5 months. 
Dont know what they are waiting for!


----------



## pangenib

Manpreet said:


> Hello Jasp
> It seems u know much about the immi rules, bro I applied on 6th march and received mail yesterday from CO asking for financial docs(my pay slip,employment contract & letter from chartered accountant stating my current income) and the thing is am a taxi driver in Perth, its hard to arrange these docs , so do u know anyone who is/was in same situation or how to work on this.
> Thanks


Manpreet,

Did u apply in March or April? 
I aplied on April 13 no response yet .


----------



## samy.er

*urgent question please*

i am a permanent rsodent in australia my wife is with me in australia on BVA can she apply ofshore spouse visa 309 from new delhi and return back next day or she has to wait for acknolodgement receipt from AHC .


----------



## Jasp

pangenib said:


> Manpreet,
> 
> Did u apply in March or April?
> I aplied on April 13 no response yet .


Hello
I applied on 4th march
Jas


----------



## Manpreet

pangenib said:


> Manpreet,
> 
> Did u apply in March or April?
> I aplied on April 13 no response yet .


Hello
I applied 6th April and got mail from co on 6th may


----------



## samy.er

*please need help*

i am a permanent rsodent in australia my wife is with me in australia on BVA can she apply ofshore spouse visa 309 from new delhi and return back next day or she has to wait for acknolodgement receipt from AHC .


----------



## mar309

nick.perth said:


> hi,
> i did call ahc yesterday the operator told me you have applied in mar so you should excpect your visa in august... it is really disappointing, my cousin had applied on 4thfeb and her visa was granted on the 13th may... i dont know wat is holding them back ..


Hey, even i called up today
the ans is more or less the same. File is in process..will get back to you if we need more doc, wait until time frame (which is 5 months). Gave me one more info that medicals have been cleared yesterday. How many days from now ???


----------



## mar309

samy.er said:


> i am a permanent rsodent in australia my wife is with me in australia on BVA can she apply ofshore spouse visa 309 from new delhi and return back next day or she has to wait for acknolodgement receipt from AHC .


Hey samy.er,

this is as per my knowledge, 

she can apply for this spouse visa from onshore itself (thru online or postal) , but how long will she be ther? she should be there until spouse visa is granted. Coming for one day is not required, as vfs gives acknowledgement immediately and a mail/sms is received once AHC receives your docs.


----------



## Jasp

samy.er said:


> i am a permanent rsodent in australia my wife is with me in australia on BVA can she apply ofshore spouse visa 309 from new delhi and return back next day or she has to wait for acknolodgement receipt from AHC .


Hello,
What is BVA? If she does not have no further stay condition on her visa,then she can apply onshore in Australia.
Jas


----------



## samy.er

thanx for the reply BVA is bridging visa A actually she cant apply on shore and for ofshore there is a condition for applicant to be outside australia at time of lodging so in that regards i wanted to know does she has to wait in india until acknoledgement reciept is recieved from AHC or she can travel back once submitting application . because in some cases acknoledgement is recieved after months time. thanx in advance


----------



## mar309

oz309 said:


> Hey Jasp
> 
> The number is +91114122100 (option 1 and then 2)
> Are you aware of any other number to reach them??
> Cheers
> Oz309


Hi Oz309, 

i was in search of this number yesterday.. but the given number here is incorrect. One '0' was missing at the end. Realised this after checking the acknowledgement.

+911141221000


----------



## samy.er

thanx for the reply BVA is bridging visa A actually she cant apply on shore and for ofshore there is a condition for applicant to be outside australia at time of lodging so in that regards i wanted to know does she has to wait in india until acknoledgement reciept is recieved from AHC or she can travel back once submitting application . because in some cases acknoledgement is recieved after months time. thanx in advance


----------



## Jasp

samy.er said:


> thanx for the reply BVA is bridging visa A actually she cant apply on shore and for ofshore there is a condition for applicant to be outside australia at time of lodging so in that regards i wanted to know does she has to wait in india until acknoledgement reciept is recieved from AHC or she can travel back once submitting application . because in some cases acknoledgement is recieved after months time. thanx in advance


Hello
Am not sure. U can call immi on 131881 nd check or visit immi office in your city. They will give u correct info.
Jas


----------



## oz309

Hey mar309 

My medicals was cleared a month ago and there is no news till date, makes me wonder whats wrong with the application. Also I specifically asked them if it was still under assessment and it will be finalized with in 5 months from the date of lodgement. 




mar309 said:


> Hey, even i called up today
> the ans is more or less the same. File is in process..will get back to you if we need more doc, wait until time frame (which is 5 months). Gave me one more info that medicals have been cleared yesterday. How many days from now ???


----------



## oz309

Hey all 

I was thinking if we can share the first name of the CO. I am starting with my CO's First Name.

Madhvi


----------



## oz309

Hey Mar309

You are correct, that must have been a typo.
Thanks for sharing the correct number.

cheers 
Oz309



mar309 said:


> Hi Oz309,
> 
> i was in search of this number yesterday.. but the given number here is incorrect. One '0' was missing at the end. Realised this after checking the acknowledgement.
> 
> +911141221000


----------



## oz309

Hi Nick.perth 

Its the same things, i am sure every one will have a story to say in this regard. The fact remains that it depends on the documents which we have submitted and also how quickly the CO acts on those Files. 

They have one thing in there favor that they will act with in the time frame. Till then we cant do any thing else other than waiting.

cheers
Oz309



nick.perth said:


> hi,
> i did call ahc yesterday the operator told me you have applied in mar so you should excpect your visa in august... it is really disappointing, my cousin had applied on 4thfeb and her visa was granted on the 13th may... i dont know wat is holding them back ..


----------



## nick.perth

*hi*



mar309 said:


> Hey, even i called up today
> the ans is more or less the same. File is in process..will get back to you if we need more doc, wait until time frame (which is 5 months). Gave me one more info that medicals have been cleared yesterday. How many days from now ???


hey,
wat is your timeline..even my medicals are cleared, i have sumthing to share my friend has called ahc today, she told me that she made a call on 24th may and the operator told her today that you made a call on 24th asking the same question and rite now they are taking care of jan files so wait till august... this means we all should not make calls to them it mite irritate them.. and they mite create problem..


----------



## nick.perth

*hi*



oz309 said:


> Hi Nick.perth
> 
> Its the same things, i am sure every one will have a story to say in this regard. The fact remains that it depends on the documents which we have submitted and also how quickly the CO acts on those Files.
> 
> They have one thing in there favor that they will act with in the time frame. Till then we cant do any thing else other than waiting.
> 
> cheers
> Oz309


hi,
Oz309

wat you r saying is correct..but all my cousins who had applied in feb just a month before me had already been granted visa last month so i was expecting my visa this month but looking the present situation i am so dissappointed that i have no clue wen it will come ....so irritating..


----------



## oz309

Hey Nick.perth 

I would say the number of calls what you make should not concern them unless you are asking some thing valid. I am sure every one will be reasonable. Regarding creating problems i wouldnt agree with you, they would not create a problem to an application unless one has crossed the line. 

cheers 
Oz309 



nick.perth said:


> hey,
> wat is your timeline..even my medicals are cleared, i have sumthing to share my friend has called ahc today, she told me that she made a call on 24th may and the operator told her today that you made a call on 24th asking the same question and rite now they are taking care of jan files so wait till august... this means we all should not make calls to them it mite irritate them.. and they mite create problem..


----------



## mar309

nick.perth said:


> hey,
> wat is your timeline..even my medicals are cleared, i have sumthing to share my friend has called ahc today, she told me that she made a call on 24th may and the operator told her today that you made a call on 24th asking the same question and rite now they are taking care of jan files so wait till august... this means we all should not make calls to them it mite irritate them.. and they mite create problem..


nick.perth 

hey i have applied on march 22


----------



## mar309

*dependant visa for PR? student ? citizen?*

hey is ther any difference in timelines if spouse has PR/citizen ship/ student

how about yours?


----------



## Jasp

oz309 said:


> Hey all
> 
> I was thinking if we can share the first name of the CO. I am starting with my CO's First Name.
> 
> Madhvi


Hello
My case officer is same as yours
Jas


----------



## mar309

oz309 said:


> Hey all
> 
> I was thinking if we can share the first name of the CO. I am starting with my CO's First Name.
> 
> Madhvi


Hey i think it doesnt depend on Case Officer but depends on Case as each case is different 
My case officer name is Madhvi (same as yours)


----------



## pangenib

mar309 said:


> Hey i think it doesnt depend on Case Officer but depends on Case as each case is different
> My case officer name is Madhvi (same as yours)


Is it just a coincidence or actually Madhavi is taking longer time to take decission? Anyone with different CO name taking longer time than usual time which is 3 months?


----------



## oz309

That we can find out if we get to know if we have more than 5 CO's from a particular CO. Do you have a CO allocated to your file Pangenib. 

Cheers 
Oz309 



pangenib said:


> Is it just a coincidence or actually Madhavi is taking longer time to take decission? Anyone with different CO name taking longer time than usual time which is 3 months?


----------



## Manpreet

mar309 said:


> Hey i think it doesnt depend on Case Officer but depends on Case as each case is different
> My case officer name is Madhvi (same as yours)


hello to mar309,jasp, and oz309
even my case officer is madhvi basnet, i think they dont have much staff in their office, hey fellows share the name of ur case officer


----------



## oz309

Hey Mar309

I dont think so it should really matter if once's spouse has a PR/Citizenship but i am not too sure on Student visa, coz the criteria changes. Questions like if spouse is a dependent then how will one take care. Source of income, etc will be in question. 

Just my thoughts though!!! Any one with better idea pls share the info

Cheers 
Oz309



mar309 said:


> hey is ther any difference in timelines if spouse has PR/citizen ship/ student
> 
> how about yours?


----------



## pangenib

oz309 said:


> That we can find out if we get to know if we have more than 5 CO's from a particular CO. Do you have a CO allocated to your file Pangenib.
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


I will inform as soon as my CO is allocated. 

Who is updating the Excel file? I think the excel file should be updated with CO's first name as well( Not Sure Name).


----------



## oz309

Sure mates...

I would suggest every one to share info as soon as they have one



pangenib said:


> I will inform as soon as my CO is allocated.
> 
> Who is updating the Excel file? I think the excel file should be updated with CO's first name as well( Not Sure Name).


----------



## taps

Manpreet said:


> hello to mar309,jasp, and oz309
> even my case officer is madhvi basnet, i think they dont have much staff in their office, hey fellows share the name of ur case officer


hello
My co name is neeru..it has taken more than four months and still waiting....anybody is having same case officer ??

Thanks,
taps


----------



## nick.perth

*hi*

my case officer is atul bakshi and my sister's is jitin rawal


----------



## jan7

*hey*



taps said:


> hello
> My co name is neeru..it has taken more than four months and still waiting....anybody is having same case officer ??
> 
> Thanks,
> taps


Well Taps we both have the same co and in our case it's already past 5 months..:-/


----------



## jan7

oz309 said:


> Hey Mar309
> 
> I dont think so it should really matter if once's spouse has a PR/Citizenship but i am not too sure on Student visa, coz the criteria changes. Questions like if spouse is a dependent then how will one take care. Source of income, etc will be in question.
> 
> Just my thoughts though!!! Any one with better idea pls share the info
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


U r ryt oz309, student spouse gets the visa far more quick.


----------



## Manpreet

taps said:


> hello
> My co name is neeru..it has taken more than four months and still waiting....anybody is having same case officer ??
> 
> Thanks,
> taps


Hello
When the case officer asked for more docs and when did u submit those docs and for how long u hav been waiting after submitting the docs. 
Good luck


----------



## dear

Hi, everyone 
I have submitted my spouse visa application on 25 of May 2011, I request everyone to please update the Spouse visa Spread sheet.
I have been checking this link to see any update on spouse visa, I hope it helps, can every one update the status shown in the link.
i have included space in between the link. its not allowing me to post the link.

www .visaservices .org .in/Australia-india-tracking/TrackYourPassport.aspx 

Applied -25/05/2011
Application reached AHC New Delhi-26/05/2011
Medical Reached -6/6/2011
PCC-???
CO-???
Doc Requested-???
Visa Grant---????


----------



## mar309

dear said:


> Hi, everyone
> I have submitted my spouse visa application on 25 of May 2011, I request everyone to please update the Spouse visa Spread sheet.
> I have been checking this link to see any update on spouse visa, I hope it helps, can every one update the status shown in the link.
> i have included space in between the link. its not allowing me to post the link.
> 
> www .visaservices .org .in/Australia-india-tracking/TrackYourPassport.aspx
> 
> Applied -25/05/2011
> Application reached AHC New Delhi-26/05/2011
> Medical Reached -6/6/2011
> PCC-???
> CO-???
> Doc Requested-???
> Visa Grant---????


Hi dear, this link always shows same status... 
it has been showing the same status from the day i submitted my visa papers.
" Your application is under process at Australian High Commission , New Delhi." 
This is not helpful at all....


----------



## mar309

jan7 said:


> U r ryt oz309, student spouse gets the visa far more quick.


Just wonder if there are any changes in this process when compared to previous year.....with any preferences ...


----------



## oz309

Hey Mar309 

As per my knowledge goes I dont think there is any visible change in the process, having said that few changes will not make it to public space. 

Only reason i could think off is they reaching allocated Quota. but no one will know for sure!!

Cheers 
Oz309



mar309 said:


> Just wonder if there are any changes in this process when compared to previous year.....with any preferences ...


----------



## oz309

Hey Jan7 

If I were you I would have called them and asked for the update, coz in your case they have crossed 5 months and you can ask them whats going on....

When was the last time you had called them?

Good luck mate....

cheers
Oz309



jan7 said:


> Well Taps we both have the same co and in our case it's already past 5 months..:-/


----------



## oz309

Hey Sakaru 

Any updates on your profile.... 



sakaru said:


> i applied on jan 7 still waiting for so long...............


----------



## oz309

Hi All 

Any one who had called up AHC recently. I was thinking this are the things which we need to check from them when we call, 

1. When did they get the medical clearance 
2. Is it still under process or gone to final decision maker if its with decision maker when was it sent. 

Do you think we can get this info and share on this thread

Cheers
Oz309


----------



## jan7

oz309 said:


> Hey Jan7
> 
> If I were you I would have called them and asked for the update, coz in your case they have crossed 5 months and you can ask them whats going on....
> 
> When was the last time you had called them?
> 
> Good luck mate....
> 
> cheers
> Oz309


Called them yesterday and got the same reply as last two weeks, "if you don't hear anything in next week call again." its been about a month the application's been sent for final decision.
when did you call last?


----------



## oz309

Hey Jan7 

All I can say is tough luck mate, This is really insane. I called them up this monday, its the same story what they narate... it will be processed with in the time frame. I dont have a clue whats going on.

cheers
Oz309



jan7 said:


> Called them yesterday and got the same reply as last two weeks, "if you don't hear anything in next week call again." its been about a month the application's been sent for final decision.
> when did you call last?


----------



## sakaru

hi taps n jan 7 my co is also neeru..... rdid u uys ever communicate via email or phone coz its been more than 5 months last week i called them they said they got med clarence in 16th may but it has not gone to final decision what does this mean i m worried......anyone have similar feeling.......????


----------



## oz309

Hi Saraku 

All it means is that the CO will have to work(if its not being sent to Final Decision maker) or Final Decision maker is yet to take a call on your profile.

I was told that medical clearance was received some time last month but my file is still under process. 

Cheers
Oz309



sakaru said:


> hi taps n jan 7 my co is also neeru..... rdid u uys ever communicate via email or phone coz its been more than 5 months last week i called them they said they got med clarence in 16th may but it has not gone to final decision what does this mean i m worried......anyone have similar feeling.......????


----------



## jan7

sakaru said:


> hi taps n jan 7 my co is also neeru..... rdid u uys ever communicate via email or phone coz its been more than 5 months last week i called them they said they got med clarence in 16th may but it has not gone to final decision what does this mean i m worried......anyone have similar feeling.......????


Well we are sailing in the same boat if u talk about that feeling. Don't understand why is it taking so long?
But one thing i am sure of is, that co does not send the file for final decision until he/she is satisfied. when my husband I had a part time job. When I got full time job and sent change of circum.form with job agreement, his file was sent for final decision almost immediately. 
jan7


----------



## sakaru

Well Well.... i thought when co request us for some more docs he/ she has worked with our documents and just waiting for medical Clarence . After getting that what is left again i really dont understand this process..... i 'm frustrated the way we r being treated......


----------



## oz309

Oh yes I could'nt have agreed more to what you just said, but thats the way we are being treated so we have no choice other than waiting.



sakaru said:


> Well Well.... i thought when co request us for some more docs he/ she has worked with our documents and just waiting for medical Clarence . After getting that what is left again i really dont understand this process..... i 'm frustrated the way we r being treated......


----------



## sakaru

everything has its limit i m running out of patience ppl applied 2 months after me has already got the visa .... so what is the process..... its ridiculous...i just dont get it.....at all


----------



## pangenib

Had good fun even my CO hasn't been allocated in 8 weeks. I called AHD and the guy said "u applied in 13 April and email was sent u as reply last week mentioning CO will be allocated in 8 weeks which is 13 June"
I laughed and told her 13 April to 13 June is 2 months which is 60\61 days and it is not equal to 8 weeks.

Funny thing was she started laughing.

If i am correct they keep each and every record of phone call and emails as well. I thing it is not good idea to call them very often.


----------



## oz309

Hey pangenib 

It is pretty obvios that they will update every communication we have with them coz this is immigration what we ae talking about. 
Having said that its not going to harm in any way as all you are looking for is an update. 
Well its again up to individual to think and do what he thinks is right and wrong.

Cheers 
Oz309


pangenib said:


> Had good fun even my CO hasn't been allocated in 8 weeks. I called AHD and the guy said "u applied in 13 April and email was sent u as reply last week mentioning CO will be allocated in 8 weeks which is 13 June"
> I laughed and told her 13 April to 13 June is 2 months which is 60\61 days and it is not equal to 8 weeks.
> 
> Funny thing was she started laughing.
> 
> If i am correct they keep each and every record of phone call and emails as well. I thing it is not good idea to call them very often.


----------



## Jasp

Hello everyone,

There is Global feedback unit and there number is 133177.They are there to handle all the complaints and every complaint is taken seriously and answered in 10 days.Customer service guys in India have there job to answer our calls. They have no right to disconnect calls or talk rudely. I would appeal to everyone if you are unhappy with there service, do complaint. All complaints are handled confidentially nd don't effect visa app. If still u are afraid do complaint after u get visa.
Jas


----------



## ravin4all

Hi Jasp,

This is my latest status update.

My Fiancee applied Prospective Marriage Visa - Subclass 300 ( This is classified as spouse / partner visa and same processing time applies) on 9 th March 2011.

Application lodged at VFS Bangalore ( along with PCC) - 9 MARCH 2011
Medicals - 12 MARCH 2011
Passport & voluntary additional documents submitted - 25 April 2011
Additional Document requested - 19 MAY 2011
Documents submitted - 9 June 2011
Documents received - 10 June 2011
CO - Atul Bakshi

Have my fingers crossed on when would this visa gets finalised.

Whats your latest status like?


----------



## Jasp

ravin4all said:


> Hi Jasp,
> 
> This is my latest status update.
> 
> My Fiancee applied Prospective Marriage Visa - Subclass 300 ( This is classified as spouse / partner visa and same processing time applies) on 9 th March 2011.
> 
> Application lodged at VFS Bangalore ( along with PCC) - 9 MARCH 2011
> Medicals - 12 MARCH 2011
> Passport & voluntary additional documents submitted - 25 April 2011
> Additional Document requested - 19 MAY 2011
> Documents submitted - 9 June 2011
> Documents received - 10 June 2011
> CO - Atul Bakshi
> 
> Have my fingers crossed on when would this visa gets finalised.
> 
> Whats your latest status like?


Hello 
Spouse visa applied 4 march 2011.
Docs requested 24 may 
Sent 26 may
Status waiting


----------



## oz309

Hi Blokes 

Does any one have the pwd for the Spread sheet, lets update the sheet with the CO.... What say?

Cheers
Oz309


----------



## mar309

oz309 said:


> Hi Blokes
> 
> Does any one have the pwd for the Spread sheet, lets update the sheet with the CO.... What say?
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


Hey , it was raj1984 who was updating the sheet till now. I think he asked in one of the posts if any one want to take the incharge of updating that. I guess he has all rights on that..


----------



## pangenib

raj1984 said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry for the late update....
> But my wife finally got the visa granted...on 25/05/2011
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...lWUDNlMVpvb3c&hl=en_US&authkey=CPqb8dUO#gid=0
> 
> the excel sheet that i have made ...let me know if anyone is interested in taking ownership over and updating it...i will send u the access
> 
> good luck u all..!!!


Hi Raj1984, 

I believe everyone have realised the importance of the spreadsheet. Could u plz forward the access to me or if anyone interested to them.

Thnx


----------



## ravin4all

Hi Pooja,

Whats your Visa status?

Regards




Pooja123 said:


> I Applied for Prospective Marriage Visa - Subclass 300 on 8th March at VFS Hyderabad. Its nearly 2 months and case office is not yet assigned for me..Can anyone of u tell me still how much time it may take for a case officer to be assigned.
> 
> Date of application: 8/3/2011
> 
> Nationality: Indian
> 
> Visa type: 309 Partner
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore, VFS hyderabad
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): Y
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): No
> 
> Date CO assigned: Waiting
> 
> Date visa granted: Waiting


----------



## taps

jan7 said:


> Well we are sailing in the same boat if u talk about that feeling. Don't understand why is it taking so long?
> But one thing i am sure of is, that co does not send the file for final decision until he/she is satisfied. when my husband I had a part time job. When I got full time job and sent change of circum.form with job agreement, his file was sent for final decision almost immediately.
> jan7


hi jan7 and sakaru,
any updates?


----------



## oz309

Hey all 

I happened to call AHC today, it seems that they CO will review the file and let me know the status in 2 - 3 weeks. 

They have my medical clearance on May 5th and all the requested documents were sent(last document sent was on 30th April).

I feel so helpless here. 

Cheers 
Oz309: 
mad:


----------



## pangenib

dipenpatel123 said:


> What documents have they asked, and how was the telephonic intervew?


Any updates for dipenpatel123? Have u got ur CO or not yet?


----------



## dipenpatel123

pangenib said:


> Any updates for dipenpatel123? Have u got ur CO or not yet?


No , still waiting...


----------



## pangenib

oz309 said:


> Hey all
> 
> I happened to call AHC today, it seems that they CO will review the file and let me know the status in 2 - 3 weeks.
> 
> They have my medical clearance on May 5th and all the requested documents were sent(last document sent was on 30th April).
> 
> I feel so helpless here.
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309:
> mad:


Hi Oz309,

Could u share what kind of doc. was requested.

Thnx.


----------



## oz309

@pangenib 

They had asked me to fill up q 2 to 8 of 47SP, i guess this was done because I had marked that I have applied for GSM 175. 

I had applied for GSM 175 in Sep 2009 and still waiting for a CO to be allocated as i am under Priority 4 processing. Well it seems like ill get my 309 first then with in few months ill get my 175. 

Cheers
Oz309



pangenib said:


> Hi Oz309,
> 
> Could u share what kind of doc. was requested.
> 
> Thnx.


----------



## jan7

did any one called AHC, no news from our side


----------



## sakaru

no news its really painful.....can't believe what they r doing with us..........


----------



## dipenpatel123

pangenib said:


> Any updates for dipenpatel123? Have u got ur CO or not yet?


I called AHC today.. they said CO has been allocated on 13th jun, but I haven't received any mail from them, And the lady strictly said that "*The processing time is 5 months"*.

we are in for hard time....


----------



## Rryan

*anyone got visa in less than 5 months*

Hi guys,

is there anyone here who's got their visa in less than 5 months? say 3 or 4 months?

5 months is the standard time they mention but does it always take that long?

cheers
R


----------



## pangenib

Jasp said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> There is Global feedback unit and there number is 133177.They are there to handle all the complaints and every complaint is taken seriously and answered in 10 days.Customer service guys in India have there job to answer our calls. They have no right to disconnect calls or talk rudely. I would appeal to everyone if you are unhappy with there service, do complaint. All complaints are handled confidentially nd don't effect visa app. If still u are afraid do complaint after u get visa.
> Jas


I called for complain in Global feedback. But it is regarded as system glitch the the hanging off the phone. I believe we need some more call of similar nature for call receptions being rude. I was told time has been changed to 6 - 12 months. 

Anyone any idea? is the case officer for student visa and 309 visa same.


----------



## oz309

@Rryan 

Yes there are many success stories of ppl being granted visa with in say 3 to 4 months check the link for the once we know

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...lWUDNlMVpvb3c&hl=en_US&authkey=CPqb8dUO#gid=0


Cheers
Oz309




Rryan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> is there anyone here who's got their visa in less than 5 months? say 3 or 4 months?
> 
> 5 months is the standard time they mention but does it always take that long?
> 
> cheers
> R


----------



## oz309

@pangenib 

As per my knowledge every visa type will be assessed by different set of CO's 
Have you applied for Student visa along with 309

Cheers 
oz309

[
QUOTE=pangenib;542896]I called for complain in Global feedback. But it is regarded as system glitch the the hanging off the phone. I believe we need some more call of similar nature for call receptions being rude. I was told time has been changed to 6 - 12 months. 

Anyone any idea? is the case officer for student visa and 309 visa same.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rryan

Cheers OZ.

Do you know if one can apply for a visitor's visa while waiting for a decision on spouse visa? does that create any problems/delay?

cheers


----------



## oz309

@Rryan 

After one has filed the application, they can apply for visitor visa, there is no clause that they can not apply. Please check with AHC or VFS directly for more clarification.

Cheers
Oz309



Rryan said:


> Cheers OZ.
> 
> Do you know if one can apply for a visitor's visa while waiting for a decision on spouse visa? does that create any problems/delay?
> 
> cheers


----------



## oz309

*Spreadsheet updated*

Hey all 

Please take some time to check if you have updated the spreadsheet, i have taken the old spreadsheet and created a new link. 

This time every one has the rights to edit. Request you to use it wisely 

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...OW9lOVVSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL

Let me know if any one has any issues

Thanks and Regards
Oz309


----------



## Jasp

pangenib said:


> I called for complain in Global feedback. But it is regarded as system glitch the the hanging off the phone. I believe we need some more call of similar nature for call receptions being rude. I was told time has been changed to 6 - 12 months.
> 
> Anyone any idea? is the case officer for student visa and 309 visa same.


Hello
Did they give you reference number for your complaint?you need to tell them they talk rudely nd dint even tell there name and disconnect calls again and again and that happens everyday.if tour complaint is lodged and u have reference number then ur complaint is answered in 10 days by the big boss in high commission,new Delhi.In this way the boss knows that what they are doing.u tell global feedback that it happens everytime and help desk people are not helpful.
Jas


----------



## oz309

I would agree to what jasp says. Every time I call them i need to ask there name at least couple of times, they wouldn't introduce themselves with there name. Its ridicules... What I would say is make a note of the name and then complain that way it would be more specific.

Cheers
Oz309 



Jasp said:


> Hello
> Did they give you reference number for your complaint?you need to tell them they talk rudely nd dint even tell there name and disconnect calls again and again and that happens everyday.if tour complaint is lodged and u have reference number then ur complaint is answered in 10 days by the big boss in high commission,new Delhi.In this way the boss knows that what they are doing.u tell global feedback that it happens everytime and help desk people are not helpful.
> Jas


----------



## oz309

@nick.perth 

I was updating the spread sheet i got your timeline ... can you share your sister's time line

cheers
Oz309



nick.perth said:


> my case officer is atul bakshi and my sister's is jitin rawal


----------



## oz309

*Update the Spreadsheet*

Hey all

I have updated the spreadsheet with the info I could find please check and update your time line accordingly

Thanks and Regards
Oz309


----------



## pangenib

Jasp said:


> Hello
> Did they give you reference number for your complaint?you need to tell them they talk rudely nd dint even tell there name and disconnect calls again and again and that happens everyday.if tour complaint is lodged and u have reference number then ur complaint is answered in 10 days by the big boss in high commission,new Delhi.In this way the boss knows that what they are doing.u tell global feedback that it happens everytime and help desk people are not helpful.
> Jas


It was regarded as just a system glitch. If this happens next time i will speak accordingley. Thnx for your advice. I have recorded time and date.

Thnx


----------



## pangenib

Application: 309 visa on 13 April
CO allocated: 13 June 
Medical: first week of May
PCC: Sent with Application
Passport: Sent after medical
Marriage certificate: Sent Original with application
Form 80 with application
chat history and telephone bill, additional photograps(apart from marriage), work aggrement send 11 June voluntarily 

Friends could u suggest me if ther is any additional i have left to send.

Regards


----------



## DEV595

]HELLO MY SELF DEV I M NEW HERE. 
I WAN 2 KNW SM THING ABT MY VISA CASE.MY WIFE IS IN AUSTRALIA N SHE IS DOING ACCOUNTING I HAD ALSO CAME FRM THERE I WENT ON STUDY VISA BUT I HAD BACK TO INDIA BEFORE EXPIRY OF VISA. WE GOT MARRIED IN INDIA N NOW I HAD APPLIED MY STUDENT SPOUCE DEPENDENT CASE ON 23 MAY 2011. I GOT MAIL FRM AHC THT ITSlane: RECEVIED BY AHC. COULD ANY ONE PLS TELL ME WT IS MY SUBCLASS N HW MUCH IS THE PROCCESING TIME FOR THIS CASE COZ I HAD APLLIED THROUGH AGENT HE TOLD ME 4 TO 6 WEAKS NOW 3 WEAKS GONE I DIDNT GET ANY REPLY FROM AHC . CAN ANY ONE PLS HELP ME OUT FOR THIS CASE PLS REPLY THNX HV A GUD DAY FDZ.[/I][/B]


----------



## oz309

@Dev595

Welcome to the group, can you update your time line in this thread 
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spre...thkey=CJfXmYsL

Now talking about the visa type, does your Spouse have a PR?
You said you had a Student visa(subclass 574)? is your student visa expired or are you on any bridging visa? It depends on various factors. So atleast let us know what visa type have you applied for?

In a normal scenario if you are applying on Visa subclass 309 the processing time is around 5 months. 

Simplest thing to do is ask your Agent which subclass of visa did they apply on. Based on that we can tell you what will be the timeline. 

Cheers 
Oz309 




DEV595 said:


> ]HELLO MY SELF DEV I M NEW HERE.
> I WAN 2 KNW SM THING ABT MY VISA CASE.MY WIFE IS IN AUSTRALIA N SHE IS DOING ACCOUNTING I HAD ALSO CAME FRM THERE I WENT ON STUDY VISA BUT I HAD BACK TO INDIA BEFORE EXPIRY OF VISA. WE GOT MARRIED IN INDIA N NOW I HAD APPLIED MY STUDENT SPOUCE DEPENDENT CASE ON 23 MAY 2011. I GOT MAIL FRM AHC THT ITSlane: RECEVIED BY AHC. COULD ANY ONE PLS TELL ME WT IS MY SUBCLASS N HW MUCH IS THE PROCCESING TIME FOR THIS CASE COZ I HAD APLLIED THROUGH AGENT HE TOLD ME 4 TO 6 WEAKS NOW 3 WEAKS GONE I DIDNT GET ANY REPLY FROM AHC . CAN ANY ONE PLS HELP ME OUT FOR THIS CASE PLS REPLY THNX HV A GUD DAY FDZ.[/I][/B]


----------



## DEV595

My student visa got expire on 2nd of sep 2010. My wife is still student there n studying accounting . I had appllied my case on 23 may 2011 again for student spouce dependent .we got married in india after my visa expiry on 2nd of oct 2010.


----------



## oz309

@Dev595 well i am not too sure which subclass it falls under can you check with your agent.

Cheers 
Oz309 



DEV595 said:


> My student visa got expire on 2nd of sep 2010. My wife is still student there n studying accounting . I had appllied my case on 23 may 2011 again for student spouce dependent .we got married in india after my visa expiry on 2nd of oct 2010.


----------



## Rryan

hey guys,

Has anyone applied here through a migration agent? I am considering applying through one. does it have any benefit like its gets processed quickly, get a better response, etc, etc?

My case is not a straightforward so I need to apply through an agent.

cheers


----------



## jan7

DEV595 said:


> ]HELLO MY SELF DEV I M NEW HERE.
> I WAN 2 KNW SM THING ABT MY VISA CASE.MY WIFE IS IN AUSTRALIA N SHE IS DOING ACCOUNTING I HAD ALSO CAME FRM THERE I WENT ON STUDY VISA BUT I HAD BACK TO INDIA BEFORE EXPIRY OF VISA. WE GOT MARRIED IN INDIA N NOW I HAD APPLIED MY STUDENT SPOUCE DEPENDENT CASE ON 23 MAY 2011. I GOT MAIL FRM AHC THT ITSlane: RECEVIED BY AHC. COULD ANY ONE PLS TELL ME WT IS MY SUBCLASS N HW MUCH IS THE PROCCESING TIME FOR THIS CASE COZ I HAD APLLIED THROUGH AGENT HE TOLD ME 4 TO 6 WEAKS NOW 3 WEAKS GONE I DIDNT GET ANY REPLY FROM AHC . CAN ANY ONE PLS HELP ME OUT FOR THIS CASE PLS REPLY THNX HV A GUD DAY FDZ.[/I][/B]


Hi, as per my understanding from immigration website the student spouse visa catagory is far different from 300/309 category. Your processing time is 4-5 weeks but its clearly mentioned there it may be more during peak months i.e. May to july. So chill, you will hear soon. Gud luck!


----------



## taps

jan7 said:


> Hi, as per my understanding from immigration website the student spouse visa catagory is far different from 300/309 category. Your processing time is 4-5 weeks but its clearly mentioned there it may be more during peak months i.e. May to july. So chill, you will hear soon. Gud luck!


hi jan7
yr timeframe is over....so, wht is yr next step?
did u call ahc or wht is their answer now? 
taps


----------



## jan7

A


taps said:


> hi jan7
> yr timeframe is over....so, wht is yr next step?
> did u call ahc or wht is their answer now?
> taps


Cant do nothing other than waiting! Feeling so helpless.


----------



## pangenib

oz309 said:


> @pangenib
> 
> As per my knowledge every visa type will be assessed by different set of CO's
> Have you applied for Student visa along with 309
> 
> Cheers
> oz309
> 
> I applied only for 309.


----------



## pangenib

Hi Ravin4all,
could u share what additional docs were requested plz

regards,



ravin4all said:


> Hi Jasp,
> 
> This is my latest status update.
> 
> My Fiancee applied Prospective Marriage Visa - Subclass 300 ( This is classified as spouse / partner visa and same processing time applies) on 9 th March 2011.
> 
> Application lodged at VFS Bangalore ( along with PCC) - 9 MARCH 2011
> Medicals - 12 MARCH 2011
> Passport & voluntary additional documents submitted - 25 April 2011
> Additional Document requested - 19 MAY 2011
> Documents submitted - 9 June 2011
> Documents received - 10 June 2011
> CO - Atul Bakshi
> 
> Have my fingers crossed on when would this visa gets finalised.
> 
> Whats your latest status like?


----------



## oz309

If you feel your case needs prof help then i would suggest any MARA agent. Going through an agent will not help u speed up the process, on the other hand if you wish to discuss with me you can leave a personal message with ur story I will get in touch with you.

cheers
Oz309


Rryan said:


> hey gu
> 
> Has anyone applied here through a migration agent? I am considering applying through one. does it have any benefit like its gets processed quickly, get a better response, etc, etc?
> 
> My case is not a straightforward so I need to apply through an agent.
> 
> cheers


----------



## pangenib

*Evidence that your sponsor is able to fulfil the sponsorship undertaking*

Hi all,
CO requested 
current pay slips, employment contract, appointment letter or evidence of alternative income (for example rent receipts, interest from deposits etc.). All documents should be either originals or certified copies. 

Would it be fine to send the employment contract by scanning or Do I have to post which will possibly take 5/7 days?

Need suggestion??? Plz 

Regards,


----------



## oz309

@pangenib

I had sent scanned copies of the docs what they requested, one thing u got to keep in mind is the attachment size should not be more than 5 mb. Also make sure the scanned copies are in readable format(dpi while scanning)

Cheers 
Oz309


pangenib said:


> Hi all,
> CO requested
> current pay slips, employment contract, appointment letter or evidence of alternative income (for example rent receipts, interest from deposits etc.). All documents should be either originals or certified copies.
> 
> Would it be fine to send the employment contract by scanning or Do I have to post which will possibly take 5/7 days?
> 
> Need suggestion??? Plz
> 
> Regards,


----------



## DEV595

Hello jan 7

can u pls search n let me knw wt is my subbclass n hw much time it will take for my visa coz agent told me it will only take 4 to 6 weaks for this visa . Now 3 weaks over but i didnt get any reply frm ahc. Only got 2 mails tht file is under process nw from 23 may 2011 thts it . Can u pls let me knw i will b realy thankful 2 u . Ok bro hv a gud night c ya



jan7 said:


> hi, as per my understanding from immigration website the student spouse visa catagory is far different from 300/309 category. Your processing time is 4-5 weeks but its clearly mentioned there it may be more during peak months i.e. May to july. So chill, you will hear soon. Gud luck!


----------



## pangenib

*Just a small update*

Hi,
Applied on April 14
Doc requested on June 15. doc sent via emailed on same day.
Got reply from CO on June 16.

STRICTLY MENTIONED: "the processing time is five months, hence application will not be decided before Aug 2011".

Has anyone got visa who applied after FEB 17.??

Regards.


----------



## Rryan

oz309 said:


> If you feel your case needs prof help then i would suggest any MARA agent. Going through an agent will not help u speed up the process, on the other hand if you wish to discuss with me you can leave a personal message with ur story I will get in touch with you.
> 
> cheers
> Oz309


Hey OZ,

I sent you a PM. did you get it?


----------



## jan7

DEV595 said:


> Hello jan 7
> 
> can u pls search n let me knw wt is my subbclass n hw much time it will take for my visa coz agent told me it will only take 4 to 6 weaks for this visa . Now 3 weaks over but i didnt get any reply frm ahc. Only got 2 mails tht file is under process nw from 23 may 2011 thts it . Can u pls let me knw i will b realy thankful 2 u . Ok bro hv a gud night c ya


Hi Dev595, i could not find your exact visa subclass but it is mentioned that the processing time for your application is 4 weeks but if you have applied in may or june it may take more time as these are peak times. so i suggest you wait another week and then call immigration. 
jan7


----------



## oz309

@Rryan 

I have seen your PM, please give me some time ill respond to it



Rryan said:


> Hey OZ,
> 
> I sent you a PM. did you get it?


----------



## punjab17

Hello frnds

i am new to this forum, need advice for subclass 309 visa, i am from punjab and applied for visa on march 17
didnt got my case officer till now what should i do i did call them they said u will get soon, but processing time is now 6 months 
is it normal please help 
everyone else got co who applied in march 

thank you in advance frnds 

please reply


----------



## DEV595

Hi jan7

i got it bro my subclass. The imigration site wrote 570 - 580 subclass for student guardian it will take 8 weaks time and my subclass is 572. Its the same wt my wife,s subclass is . Her subclass is also 572 . They wrote v cleary in student spouce dependent , wts ur partner,s subclass would b that will b the same urz. Thnx bro 



jan7 said:


> hi dev595, i could not find your exact visa subclass but it is mentioned that the processing time for your application is 4 weeks but if you have applied in may or june it may take more time as these are peak times. So i suggest you wait another week and then call immigration.
> Jan7


----------



## oz309

@ Punjab17 
Welcome to the club, 
As per our experience, we had got our CO's in 7th or 8th Week, it seems that they are taking a while to process the application but the reason is unknown.

You can go thru the time line here 

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...OW9lOVVSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL

and I would request you to update your time line as well. 

Thanks and Regards
oz309


punjab17 said:


> Hello frnds
> 
> i am new to this forum, need advice for subclass 309 visa, i am from punjab and applied for visa on march 17
> didnt got my case officer till now what should i do i did call them they said u will get soon, but processing time is now 6 months
> is it normal please help
> everyone else got co who applied in march
> 
> thank you in advance frnds
> 
> please reply


----------



## punjab17

Thank you for reply oz309

Timeline is
Applied on 17 march at chandigarh vfs 

no reply since then, called them three time and sent mails 3 with no reply but on site they have written within three days they reply our mail 

i have seen some post where they have applied in jan did they got there visa or not, what about feb, i have gone thru spreedsheet only i am the one who didnt got co yet 
very much frustrated now 

thanx in advance


----------



## Jasp

pangenib said:


> Hi all,
> CO requested
> current pay slips, employment contract, appointment letter or evidence of alternative income (for example rent receipts, interest from deposits etc.). All documents should be either originals or certified copies.
> 
> Would it be fine to send the employment contract by scanning or Do I have to post which will possibly take 5/7 days?
> 
> Need suggestion??? Plz
> 
> Regards,


Hello

Can you share your CO name as per decided earlier.

Regards
Jas


----------



## pangenib

Jasp said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you share your CO name as per decided earlier.
> 
> Regards
> Jas


hi Jasp,
Ruby is my CO. 

Thnx


----------



## jan7

*hurrrraaaayyy!!*

Finally Got the visa grant letter today!! feeling great! thanks friends for ur wishes and good luck for your visas! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## taps

jan7 said:


> Finally Got the visa grant letter today!! feeling great! thanks friends for ur wishes and good luck for your visas! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


congrats jan7,
did u get any email or any letter ?


----------



## jan7

taps said:


> congrats jan7,
> did u get any email or any letter ?


yeah!! an email!


----------



## dipenpatel123

jan7 said:


> yeah!! an email!


Congrats buddy!!!!!!1


----------



## jan7

dipenpatel123 said:


> Congrats buddy!!!!!!1


 Thanx dipen. Wish u luck!
​


----------



## oz309

@Jan7

I am happy for you, i was thinking wat was going wrong.... 
congrats mate... Wish you good luck

I had one question, as per the grant letter how many years is your visa valid for(normally 309 is for 2 years ) can you confirm.

Congrats again
Cheers
Oz309



jan7 said:


> Finally Got the visa grant letter today!! feeling great! thanks friends for ur wishes and good luck for your visas! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## oz309

*Whoz the next one to get!!!*

@sakaru,@[email protected] 

any updates at all now that Jan7 has been granted visa, its we next in queue if they are going by the dates.

Cheers 
Oz309


----------



## sakaru

nothing from my side i m helpless here... congrats jan 7


----------



## Manpreet

jan7 said:


> Finally Got the visa grant letter today!! feeling great! thanks friends for ur wishes and good luck for your visas! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


congrats mate
lane::clap2:


----------



## DEV595

Jan 7 oo man congratulation, woww hmmm g8 man hv a bright n g8 future bro



jan7 said:


> finally got the visa grant letter today!! Feeling great! Thanks friends for ur wishes and good luck for your visas! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## nick.perth

DEV595 said:


> Jan 7 oo man congratulation, woww hmmm g8 man hv a bright n g8 future bro


hey congrats... all da best.:clap2:


----------



## jan7

oz309 said:


> @Jan7
> 
> I am happy for you, i was thinking wat was going wrong....
> congrats mate... Wish you good luck
> 
> I had one question, as per the grant letter how many years is your visa valid for(normally 309 is for 2 years ) can you confirm.
> 
> Congrats again
> Cheers
> Oz309


Thanx alot Oz309. yeah you are right pal, its two years temporary residence visa.
Wish you get yours soon.


----------



## jan7

Thank you everyone for your wishes. wish you very best for your visas.


----------



## Jasp

jan7 said:


> Thank you everyone for your wishes. wish you very best for your visas.


Congrats Jan7 and have a lovely life here in Australia.


----------



## pangenib

*CO name*

Hi All,

Anyone with CO Ruby?


Cong. to Jan 7


Regards


----------



## mar309

*congrats*



jan7 said:


> Thank you everyone for your wishes. wish you very best for your visas.


Congrats Jan7 !!
Have a good time 

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## oz309

*Madvhi as the CO*

@jasp,mar309,manpreet,upirenu 

we have one more applicant on 16th Feb whose CO is Madhvi, going by the info what we have it seems like she is bit overloaded(at least going by this forum, it is very difficult to gauge the actual numbers though)

any one else how has Madhvi as there CO


----------



## Upirenu

*New to Forum*

Hi am i new to the forum i have updated my details in the spreedsheet.. and waiting for a update from Madhavi my CO.


----------



## Manpreet

Hello everyone
Can anyone tell me do the case officer send u an email after receiving ur docs or not?bcuz am sending some docs and should I expect her mail or not?


----------



## oz309

@Manpreet 

Dont you think its too much to expect out of a CO, as per my personal experience our CO will not write back to you stating that she has received the Doc's. Its after you follow up by mail and call she confirms that. 

This was true in my case, I would be happy if it turns out to be otherwise.

Cheers
Oz309 



Manpreet said:


> Hello everyone
> Can anyone tell me do the case officer send u an email after receiving ur docs or not?bcuz am sending some docs and should I expect her mail or not?


----------



## pangenib

Manpreet said:


> Hello everyone
> Can anyone tell me do the case officer send u an email after receiving ur docs or not?bcuz am sending some docs and should I expect her mail or not?


In my case Yes. I got email reply.


----------



## Jasp

pangenib said:


> In my case Yes. I got email reply.


Hello pangenib,

You are lucky to get Ruby. As far as I know Ruby is the best case officer if the case is genuine and takes decision faster then others.


----------



## pangenib

Jasp said:


> Hello pangenib,
> 
> You are lucky to get Ruby. As far as I know Ruby is the best case officer if the case is genuine and takes decision faster then others.


Japs,
Thnk for info. 
I have got the same feeling.


----------



## Upirenu

*Reply from Madhavi*

Hey guys i hope every one is doing good..

I had send an a mail to my CO 3 days ago to get some update for my wife's spouse visa status.... 
Yesterday i got a reply from my CO that she would be inform me about my file by next week.

Today i got a mail at 4:30 om status that the Tax return she asked was not certified or was not original.
Now the thing is that i did not had my original tax paper so i as Australian Tax office to send me another copy of Tax Returns paper. I send then that paper.

I think my CO got confused because there was COPY return on the Tax return paper i got from Taxation office.

I will have to call my CO and explain.. the good thing is that they are looking in to my wife's visa...

Bit the bad thing is that i send those paper on 3rd May and they are informing me now...lets see what she has got excuse on that....


----------



## Upirenu

has anyone gone throug the same... please let me know


----------



## Upirenu

Manpreet said:


> Hello everyone
> Can anyone tell me do the case officer send u an email after receiving ur docs or not?bcuz am sending some docs and should I expect her mail or not?


if you are directly sending to your CO they will send an mail.. but if u send ur doc through VFS then they take it easy n dont reply...

but you can send them mail n they will reply u back...


----------



## pangenib

dipenpatel123 said:


> I called AHC today.. they said CO has been allocated on 13th jun, but I haven't received any mail from them, And the lady strictly said that "*The processing time is 5 months"*.
> 
> we are in for hard time....



could u share ur CO name or send me private email about ur progress plz.

Regards.


----------



## dipenpatel123

pangenib said:


> could u share ur CO name or send me private email about ur progress plz.
> 
> Regards.


Haven't got any email from them yet so don't who is the person.

Will update here as soon as I will have some information.


----------



## mar309

*Regarding PCC*

Hi,
My CO is asking me to submit the orginal PCC again which i submited from Commissioner office before...she is asking for PCC again from Regional Passport office again.....now i cannot get from RPO as my orginal passport is with VFS NewDelhi.

Reply some one soon please..


----------



## mar309

Do police clearance certificate from police commisioner office is accepted for 309 visa or not??? ... CO asked me to send again from RPO how can i get one more PCC from Reginal passport office with out my passport which is at Immigration in Delhi.


----------



## dipenpatel123

mar309 said:


> Hi,
> My CO is asking me to submit the orginal PCC again which i submited from Commissioner office before...she is asking for PCC again from Regional Passport office again.....now i cannot get from RPO as my orginal passport is with VFS NewDelhi.
> 
> Reply some one soon please..


you need to get back your passport and pcc from commissioner office from AHC, and apply for PCC in your regional passport office . And need to submit that PCC along with Passport.


----------



## mar309

dipenpatel123 said:


> you need to get back your passport and pcc from commissioner office from AHC, and apply for PCC in your regional passport office . And need to submit that PCC along with Passport.


Any idea how long will this process will take now again to get PCC from RPO


----------



## Jasp

mar309 said:


> Any idea how long will this process will take now again to get PCC from RPO


Hello Mar

I would suggest you to contact some agent outside passport office and pay him nd you will get it in one day ,may be without passport also as mo ney is big thing


----------



## dipenpatel123

Jasp said:


> Hello Mar
> 
> I would suggest you to contact some agent outside passport office and pay him nd you will get it in one day ,may be without passport also as mo ney is big thing


Dont think so they would issue one without PVC from commissioner office and Passport.

And it will not more then 2-3 working days to issue the PCC.

but i am not sure in how many days you will get your PVC and Passport back from AHC.


----------



## oz309

@mar309

PCC which is accepted by AHC is issued by Regional Passport office, and you will need to have your orginal passport to get PCC. When you take this passport to RPO they will issue the PCC on the same day, they will put a seal in one of the pages stating they have issued PCC for australia.. In few RPO's you can book an appointment online (google out for PCC + your city)coz from bangalore it was the only means. 



Jasp said:


> Hello Mar
> 
> I would suggest you to contact some agent outside passport office and pay him nd you will get it in one day ,may be without passport also as mo ney is big thing


----------



## ravin4all

Hi All,

My CO emailed us on timeline upon enquring..

Our Query was

“Hi YYYY, 

Can you please confirm receipt of my PCC, Passport & other additional documents as requested by yourself. 

Also, please advise when can I expect finalisation of my case & any extra information you might require from my end. 

Thanks & Regards 

XXXXXX “

Response

“Dear XXXXX, 

Thank-you for sending us all of the documents that is required for us to consider your application. Actual processing time for individual applications will vary and is dependent on a number of factors which includes the complexity of the case, the planning levels for the particular visa and the number of applications lodged. The additional documents you sent have been added to your file and I am now assessing if your application meets all of the requirements. I should be able to do this within the next two months and I will be in contact with you if there is anything further I need from you. 

I hope the information above will be of some use to you.

YYYYY “


----------



## pangenib

*Congratulation Passerby*

My congratulation goes to Passerby who applied on Feb 25 and got visa on this week having CO Ruby.

I got this info from spreadsheet! but could not find his name in thread.


----------



## pangenib

hi,
@sakura
@taps
@tejaswing
@oz309,
@upirenu,
@japs,
@nick.perth,
@pooja123,
@ravin4all
@punjab17,
@yuva,
@mar309,
@sneakyway,
@rishu,
@mnaveen.

It has already more than 3 months which was usual time to get visa.
Any updated???

Regards.


----------



## oz309

@pangenib 

I had called AHC last Monday after which I received an email from my CO she said she will assess the file in 2 or 3 weeks and let me know the status. 

So I have let with no choice other than waiting. 

Cheers
Oz309



pangenib said:


> hi,
> @sakura
> @taps
> @tejaswing
> @oz309,
> @upirenu,
> @japs,
> @nick.perth,
> @pooja123,
> @ravin4all
> @punjab17,
> @yuva,
> @mar309,
> @sneakyway,
> @rishu,
> @mnaveen.
> 
> It has already more than 3 months which was usual time to get visa.
> Any updated???
> 
> Regards.


----------



## rav4u

hi everyone,

im new member in forum.I have applied Sub 309 for my wife in march , got co and submit docs required...still waiting.Im really unhappy way they handling the applications in AHC. Even when u call them so many times they hung up and when u got somebody , they just trying to go away. I didn't expect this atleast from AHC. I can see lots of people suffer from this kind of attitude.Once I spoke to case officer directly but while talking to her, i didn't feel that she is case officer.They put me again in waiting....so im.


----------



## oz309

@Rav4u 

Firstly welcome to this forum. 
Few of us share the same view on the way they handle our calls @AHC . 
For better understanding can you please update your timeline in this spreadsheet with the required details

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...VSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=0






rav4u said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> im new member in forum.I have applied Sub 309 for my wife in march , got co and submit docs required...still waiting.Im really unhappy way they handling the applications in AHC. Even when u call them so many times they hung up and when u got somebody , they just trying to go away. I didn't expect this atleast from AHC. I can see lots of people suffer from this kind of attitude.Once I spoke to case officer directly but while talking to her, i didn't feel that she is case officer.They put me again in waiting....so im.


----------



## footloose8989

Hi,
I had applied for a PMV (subclass 300) for my fiance in India on 10/06/2011 at VFS Chennai. I had frontloaded most of the docs (PCC, Medicals, Photos, Video, Payslips, Tax Notices etc) to hopefully cut through the delay. Looks like the case officer is being allocated at an average time of 2 months after the initial lodgement. 

Few questions I have are - 

1. Was it a good idea to have frontloaded most of the documents?
2. How does a prospective marriage visa gets looked at by a CO in comparison to spouse visa. ie. Will it take too long or quicker?...
3. Now that its the peak time (read somewhere), what could be the average processing time for my case?... I am guessing 4 months???

Any suggestions welcome.
Thanks.
Krish


----------



## oz309

@footloose8989
1. From what I have seen, Front loaded applications will be processed faster atleast by 15 to 20 days but because, one will need to get the Medical clearance from Oz which takes more time during the peak season
2. The time lines seems to be the same, but reading from other forums 300 might take bit longer(having said that with AHC we cant predict any time)
3. Avg processing time for 309 currently is between 5 to 6 months at AHC New delhi, if your case not complex you might get it even with in 90 days but it depends on various factors. so keep your fingers crossed. 

Goodluck mates
Cheers 
Oz309



footloose8989 said:


> Hi,
> I had applied for a PMV (subclass 300) for my fiance in India on 10/06/2011 at VFS Chennai. I had frontloaded most of the docs (PCC, Medicals, Photos, Video, Payslips, Tax Notices etc) to hopefully cut through the delay. Looks like the case officer is being allocated at an average time of 2 months after the initial lodgement.
> 
> Few questions I have are -
> 
> 1. Was it a good idea to have frontloaded most of the documents?
> 2. How does a prospective marriage visa gets looked at by a CO in comparison to spouse visa. ie. Will it take too long or quicker?...
> 3. Now that its the peak time (read somewhere), what could be the average processing time for my case?... I am guessing 4 months???
> 
> Any suggestions welcome.
> Thanks.
> Krish


----------



## oz309

@tejaswini, @Waiting, @pooja123, @rav4u, @dipenpatel123, @sneakyway, @rishu, @mnaveen

For the benefit of all, can you please update the spreadsheet with the CO name and any other relevant field.

Thanks
Oz309


----------



## oz309

*File sent to Decision maker*

Hey All

Today I received a mail from CO stating that she will be sending the file to decision maker on receiving scanned copy of 40SP(Q2 to 7). I have sent the requested document. 
Now the question is how long will the decision maker take to decide on my Visa.

Cheers
Oz309


----------



## Jasp

oz309 said:


> Hey All
> 
> Today I received a mail from CO stating that she will be sending the file to decision maker on receiving scanned copy of 40SP(Q2 to 7). I have sent the requested document.
> Now the question is how long will the decision maker take to decide on my Visa.
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


Hello

Decision maker donot take much time. It's possible that you will get visa before or on 30 June.

Jas


----------



## oz309

@Jasp 

Hopefully you are right mate, what was frustrating was she had requested this document in april, we had sent it, but as you know they asked for it again. Its such a painful thing.

Hope I will hear from them soon.

Cheers
Oz309



Jasp said:


> Hello
> 
> Decision maker donot take much time. It's possible that you will get visa before or on 30 June.
> 
> Jas


----------



## Rryan

oz309 said:


> Hey All
> 
> Today I received a mail from CO stating that she will be sending the file to decision maker on receiving scanned copy of 40SP(Q2 to 7). I have sent the requested document.
> Now the question is how long will the decision maker take to decide on my Visa.
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


Good luck mate.

Why did they ask you for Q2 to Q7 on 40 sp form? did you not fill out those details in the first place?


----------



## oz309

@Rryan 

Well, thats the funny thing when we submitted the document we remember that we had filled it, but they asked us to submit it again. So my wife did that again. 

Cheers 
Oz309


Rryan said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> Why did they ask you for Q2 to Q7 on 40 sp form? did you not fill out those details in the first place?


----------



## nick.perth

*all da best*



oz309 said:


> Hey All
> 
> Today I received a mail from CO stating that she will be sending the file to decision maker on receiving scanned copy of 40SP(Q2 to 7). I have sent the requested document.
> Now the question is how long will the decision maker take to decide on my Visa.
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


@Oz309
all da best my best wishes are wid you so, dont loose your patience tc...


----------



## pangenib

oz309 said:


> Hey All
> 
> Today I received a mail from CO stating that she will be sending the file to decision maker on receiving scanned copy of 40SP(Q2 to 7). I have sent the requested document.
> Now the question is how long will the decision maker take to decide on my Visa.
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


Good Luck oz309

Regards.


----------



## oz309

*Grant Letter*

Hey All

The wait is over, Today I got the grant letter via email 

Thanks and Regards
Oz309


----------



## pangenib

oz309 said:


> Hey All
> 
> The wait is over, Today I got the grant letter via email
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Oz309


Congratulation.

Regards,


----------



## nick.perth

*hi*



oz309 said:


> Hey All
> 
> The wait is over, Today I got the grant letter via email
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Oz309


congratulations....:clap2:


----------



## oz309

Thank you

@taps, @tejaswini @sakaru any updates on your files



nick.perth said:


> congratulations....:clap2:


----------



## mar309

oz309 said:


> Thank you
> 
> @taps, @tejaswini @sakaru any updates on your files


 Hey hearty congrats oz309... lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## dipenpatel123

mar309 said:


> Hey hearty congrats oz309... lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


congrats mate........


----------



## rav4u

Congrats @Oz309.

Have a gud one..mate


----------



## pangenib

dipenpatel123 said:


> congrats mate........


hi dipenpatel123,

Could u plz update ur CO name please

Regards,


----------



## pangenib

oz309 said:


> Thank you
> 
> @taps, @tejaswini @sakaru any updates on your files



@taps, @tejaswini @sakaru are not updating status so my guess is they got Visa.

Just my guess!!!!!


----------



## rav4u

pangenib said:


> @taps, @tejaswini @sakaru are not updating status so my guess is they got Visa.
> 
> Just my guess!!!!!


yes i think ...ur right. Coz i spoke at AHC 2 week ago , according to them, they were working on jan files and i think now they moved to feb files. Got reply from CO. Same as before , our proccessing time is 5 month and will be finalise in that time.blah blah..........


----------



## Jasp

oz309 said:


> Hey All
> 
> The wait is over, Today I got the grant letter via email
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Oz309


Congrats oz


----------



## Jasp

oz309 said:


> Hey All
> 
> The wait is over, Today I got the grant letter via email
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Oz309


Congrats OZ


----------



## pangenib

Jasp said:


> Congrats OZ


Any updates from ur side Jasp?
Has ur file been to final decision maker or still with CO?

Regards,


----------



## Rryan

oz309 said:


> Hey All
> 
> The wait is over, Today I got the grant letter via email
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Oz309


Hey OZ,

Congrats buddy. Wish your wife a pleasant and safe trip to Australia.


----------



## Jasp

pangenib said:


> Any updates from ur side Jasp?
> Has ur file been to final decision maker or still with CO?
> 
> Regards,


Hello

No news yet nd I also didn't enquire. I will wait for couple of days and then enquire.Coming to India for 10 days next week.
Jas


----------



## taps

pangenib said:


> @taps, @tejaswini @sakaru are not updating status so my guess is they got Visa.
> 
> Just my guess!!!!!


hi all,
no updates from my side.....just waiting....hope i will get my visa soon...
taps


----------



## nick.perth

hey guys today me and my sis called up ahc her timeline is same as mine we both have applied on 8th mar.....today she got to know that her file had been sent for final decision on 17th june and the operator hung up....after an hour i called up and the operator who was talking to me told me tht u have called us on 24thmay asking the status of your file and our colleque told u it will be finalised in august....she was very rude to me and she even told me that we will not keep updating you on every step ...of your file and she hung ... i am fail to understand that they are doing any favours on us we have all rights to know wats going on... i m very upset...


----------



## pangenib

nick.perth said:


> hey guys today me and my sis called up ahc her timeline is same as mine we both have applied on 8th mar.....today she got to know that her file had been sent for final decision on 17th june and the operator hung up....after an hour i called up and the operator who was talking to me told me tht u have called us on 24thmay asking the status of your file and our colleque told u it will be finalised in august....she was very rude to me and she even told me that we will not keep updating you on every step ...of your file and she hung ... i am fail to understand that they are doing any favours on us we have all rights to know wats going on... i m very upset...


Sorry to hear that nick.perth.

Did u ask the name of the operator.

GUYS MAKE SURE TO ASK THE OPERATOR'S NAME before u speak!
I called 20 june. The operator didnot introduced herself and was rude. I asked her name and how to spell as well (to make sure I get correct spelling). Her name is Jesllen. After mentioning her name before hanging phone she replied "Is there anything u would like to know Sir" I was surprised !

So please mate ask name before u speak and record it as well You might need it to make complain in future.

Make a note of date and time u spoke as well. That's what I am doing!


I will definetely make complain next month attaching my mobile bill to show how often we have to call AHD just to speak with operator coz they hung up mostly.

Regards


----------



## sakaru

congrats Oz309 no luck with me mate really helpless any suggestion?


----------



## pangenib

nick.perth said:


> hey guys today me and my sis called up ahc her timeline is same as mine we both have applied on 8th mar.....today she got to know that her file had been sent for final decision on 17th june and the operator hung up....after an hour i called up and the operator who was talking to me told me tht u have called us on 24thmay asking the status of your file and our colleque told u it will be finalised in august....she was very rude to me and she even told me that we will not keep updating you on every step ...of your file and she hung ... i am fail to understand that they are doing any favours on us we have all rights to know wats going on... i m very upset...


Could u share ur sis's CO name please!

Regards!


----------



## mar309

oz309 said:


> @mar309
> 
> PCC which is accepted by AHC is issued by Regional Passport office, and you will need to have your orginal passport to get PCC. When you take this passport to RPO they will issue the PCC on the same day, they will put a seal in one of the pages stating they have issued PCC for australia.. In few RPO's you can book an appointment online (google out for PCC + your city)coz from bangalore it was the only means.


Hey thanks for all who replied...
i checked many ways and found that getting Passport is the only way to get PCC. I requested for passport through vfs ( by writing a letter). Not sure when and how i will receive passport back. They said that it will be sent to communication address given in application. Any similar situation happend with any one??


----------



## rishu

oz309 said:


> Hey All
> 
> The wait is over, Today I got the grant letter via email
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Oz309


Congrates Oz309 !!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## rishu

hello


----------



## Upirenu

*SOS Help*

Hi guys i need your help i have got reply from my CO and thisi s what she has send to me....

_"In Form 47SP your wife declared that you have never been in a previous married or defacto relationship. Information from your Australian taxation records indicates that you have previously claimed a tax rebate for a dependent spouse. 

Please provide full details of all dependent spouses declared to the Australian Taxation Office (ATO) and an explanation of why information provided to the ATO is different from information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship. This needs to be provided within 28 days of the date of this email."_ 


If anyone has gone thorugh the same situation or is going through the same suitation please can you help me what to do next..

Also what was the reply that you have send to your Co can you let me know


----------



## Rryan

Upirenu said:


> Hi guys i need your help i have got reply from my CO and thisi s what she has send to me....
> 
> _"In Form 47SP your wife declared that you have never been in a previous married or defacto relationship. Information from your Australian taxation records indicates that you have previously claimed a tax rebate for a dependent spouse.
> 
> Please provide full details of all dependent spouses declared to the Australian Taxation Office (ATO) and an explanation of why information provided to the ATO is different from information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship. This needs to be provided within 28 days of the date of this email."_
> 
> 
> If anyone has gone thorugh the same situation or is going through the same suitation please can you help me what to do next..
> 
> Also what was the reply that you have send to your Co can you let me know


When did you claim that rebate? was it within last 5 financial years?


----------



## footloose8989

Hi guys, 

I have recently lodged application for PMV subclass 300 (on 10 June 2011)for my fiance in India through VFS. In connection to know if the AHC had received the medicals that was sent directly from the doctors, I emailed my enquiry to [email protected]. But I haven't got a response from them yet. I am sure I would not have been allocated a CO so early. But is there a contact number or email that I can use to get to their attention.

Thanks.


----------



## Rryan

@Upirenu.

Does that rebate show up on the tax file return you submitted to the ATO? If that's the case you will need to contact the ATO and refund the amount and then send the revised ATO assessment copy to the DIAC.

should be okay. happened earlier with one person as well.


----------



## projectOZ

Upirenu said:


> Hi guys i need your help i have got reply from my CO and thisi s what she has send to me....
> 
> _"In Form 47SP your wife declared that you have never been in a previous married or defacto relationship. Information from your Australian taxation records indicates that you have previously claimed a tax rebate for a dependent spouse.
> 
> Please provide full details of all dependent spouses declared to the Australian Taxation Office (ATO) and an explanation of why information provided to the ATO is different from information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship. This needs to be provided within 28 days of the date of this email."_
> 
> 
> If anyone has gone thorugh the same situation or is going through the same suitation please can you help me what to do next..
> 
> Also what was the reply that you have send to your Co can you let me know




u might want to go through :
delayed Spouse visa 309 - problems due to Tax returns


----------



## oz309

@mar309

I had not requested my passport but i had informed that if required they will send the passport back with in a day. In your case which ever address you had declared during the time of application they will be sending your PP back through them. 

You can call up AHC explain the case and ask them how soon they can send it back. And ask them to confirm the address which they have sent the PP to.

Good luck mates



mar309 said:


> Hey thanks for all who replied...
> i checked many ways and found that getting Passport is the only way to get PCC. I requested for passport through vfs ( by writing a letter). Not sure when and how i will receive passport back. They said that it will be sent to communication address given in application. Any similar situation happend with any one??


----------



## oz309

@Sakaru: If I were you, I would have called AHC and asked them straight as to what is the reason for the delay, Also ensure to take write to them and seek for an explanation for the delay. But be sure of what you write, if they feel your case is missing some documents or your case is complex ask them what is the way forward. 

Remember to take the name of the person you have spoken to and ensure to get all the information that will satisfy you. 

Cheers 
Oz309



sakaru said:


> congrats Oz309 no luck with me mate really helpless any suggestion?


----------



## oz309

@footloose 8989

If I were you I would go bit easy on this, coz its not even a month since you have applied and as per the avg time what we have seen it takes close to 8-10 weeks to get the CO allocated. 

Any way here you go with the number to contact +911141221000

Remember to have the applicants PP number or the file number ready when you call them.

Cheers
Oz309



footloose8989 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have recently lodged application for PMV subclass 300 (on 10 June 2011)for my fiance in India through VFS. In connection to know if the AHC had received the medicals that was sent directly from the doctors, I emailed my enquiry to [email protected]. But I haven't got a response from them yet. I am sure I would not have been allocated a CO so early. But is there a contact number or email that I can use to get to their attention.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## oz309

@nick.perth

As rightly pointed out by pangenib i had a similar experience with the same lady(which pangenib) mentioned. I allowed her to speak then asked her name and then questioned her if its wrong to call AHC to en-quire the status. 
She did not have an answer, I had mentioned previously as well, better ask them for he name and be professional on the call they will and will have to answer the questions(with in there boundaries of course) which you might have.

But bottom line, Note the name of the person whom you are speaking to.

Cheers 
Oz309




nick.perth said:


> hey guys today me and my sis called up ahc her timeline is same as mine we both have applied on 8th mar.....today she got to know that her file had been sent for final decision on 17th june and the operator hung up....after an hour i called up and the operator who was talking to me told me tht u have called us on 24thmay asking the status of your file and our colleque told u it will be finalised in august....she was very rude to me and she even told me that we will not keep updating you on every step ...of your file and she hung ... i am fail to understand that they are doing any favours on us we have all rights to know wats going on... i m very upset...


----------



## oz309

@rav4u

Dont go by the automated email or the AHC agent on the timelines. From the Time line perspective they would not be of much help. Yesterday I had called them in the morning to ask if they have received all the required documents and if it has been fwd'ed to the decision maker. After checking with the CO she confirmed that they have sent it to the decision maker and the file will be decided by 17th July(5 months). Rest is history, I got a call from them and with in 20 mins i got an email confirmation that the visa has been granted. 

Cheers
Oz309 



rav4u said:


> yes i think ...ur right. Coz i spoke at AHC 2 week ago , according to them, they were working on jan files and i think now they moved to feb files. Got reply from CO. Same as before , our proccessing time is 5 month and will be finalise in that time.blah blah..........


----------



## oz309

*Thank you all*

I would like to remain active as much as i can on this thread sharing what i know. We might not even a member in this forum in person, still we expressed our views/emotions because we were going through the same notions. This is one lesson what i have learnt from this thread. 

Thank you All.... good luck to all 

Cheers
Oz309


----------



## Jasp

nick.perth said:


> hey guys today me and my sis called up ahc her timeline is same as mine we both have applied on 8th mar.....today she got to know that her file had been sent for final decision on 17th june and the operator hung up....after an hour i called up and the operator who was talking to me told me tht u have called us on 24thmay asking the status of your file and our colleque told u it will be finalised in august....she was very rude to me and she even told me that we will not keep updating you on every step ...of your file and she hung ... i am fail to understand that they are doing any favours on us we have all rights to know wats going on... i m very upset...


Hello

I did tell you guys about global feedback in Australia. Call them and complain the same and you will see the result in 10 days
Jas


----------



## Jasp

Upirenu said:


> Hi guys i need your help i have got reply from my CO and thisi s what she has send to me....
> 
> "In Form 47SP your wife declared that you have never been in a previous married or defacto relationship. Information from your Australian taxation records indicates that you have previously claimed a tax rebate for a dependent spouse.
> 
> Please provide full details of all dependent spouses declared to the Australian Taxation Office (ATO) and an explanation of why information provided to the ATO is different from information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship. This needs to be provided within 28 days of the date of this email."
> 
> If anyone has gone thorugh the same situation or is going through the same suitation please can you help me what to do next..
> 
> Also what was the reply that you have send to your Co can you let me know


Hello
You will have to call ATO and apologise for previous claim. You have to pay all the amount after they redo your tax assessment.There is no other way.
Jas


----------



## oz309

*Visa Type added in the spreadsheet*

Hi all 

i have added one more column by name Visa type, it has 309/100, 300, and 309 you can choose any one from the list.

Cheers
Oz309


----------



## mar309

*Small info*

Upirenu, Jasp and Manpreet

just a small information. I sent a mail to Madhvi today and got an out of office auto mail. She is out of the office starting 24/06/2011 and will not return until
10/07/2011.

And today i tried calling AHC, but my call was in 'Q' for a long time saying all operators are busy. :sad:


----------



## oz309

Hey all

If you are trying to call AHC try reaching them before 10.30 am IST you speaking to an agent is most likely during that time. Also ask them if your file will be looked in to by any other CO. 

Good luck blokes

Cheers 
Oz309



mar309 said:


> Upirenu, Jasp and Manpreet
> 
> just a small information. I sent a mail to Madhvi today and got an out of office auto mail. She is out of the office starting 24/06/2011 and will not return until
> 10/07/2011.
> 
> And today i tried calling AHC, but my call was in 'Q' for a long time saying all operators are busy. :sad:


----------



## Upirenu

*Ammendment Form*

Hi everyone,
Can anyone please tell me how much time does ATO tkes to send Ammendment letter once you submit the ammendment form.
Mu CO is aking to veryfiy why i clamed for Spouse Tax offset in 2008. I checked with my tax agent he was telling that ATO will not be able to ammed any case whcih is more than two years old. But still i have to send the ammendment form and then ATO will send a letter stating that ammendment cannot be done and then i have to sned that letter to AHC.

For anyone who have filled ammendment form can youplease let me know what to write in point 9 of the Ammendment form.

Attached is the ammendment form if anyone needs it they can dowload it and if anyone wants to reply me can refer to it and help me filling the form.

One more thing for the peoples who has got CO as madhavi. did anyone check if anyother CO will be looking at our cases. I will be calling them today and will post with the answer.

Thank you.


----------



## pangenib

*How long does SOON refers.....Nothing other than WAITING*

I emailed CO and got reply "Your file has nothing else pending at the moment. However, as per processing time frame we will be soon putting in the application in queue for decision"

Does above statement mean she is happy with all the doc. and just wait....?

Regards!


----------



## taps

finally the is over...i got my visa....thanks for such nice suggestions....hope everybody will get soon...

Thanks,
taps


----------



## sakaru

congrats taps!


----------



## oz309

Congrats taps...... 



taps said:


> finally the is over...i got my visa....thanks for such nice suggestions....hope everybody will get soon...
> 
> Thanks,
> taps


----------



## Upirenu

*ATO Amendment process*

Hi Everyone,

Those who have done had problem about amendment of their spouse tax offset I need your expertise on the process that you have applied for amendment. 

Can anyone please guide me how to apply for amendment I have to amend for 2008.

Please reply.


----------



## Upirenu

*Amendment help ATO*

Hi Everyone,

Those who have done had problem about amendment of their spouse tax offset I need your expertise on the process that you have applied for amendment. 

Can anyone please guide me how to apply for amendment I have to amend for 2008.

Please reply.


----------



## Upirenu

oz309 said:


> Congrats taps......


Congrats Tabs.......... enjoy Australia.


----------



## pangenib

taps said:


> finally the is over...i got my visa....thanks for such nice suggestions....hope everybody will get soon...
> 
> Thanks,
> taps


Congratulation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasp

Upirenu said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Those who have done had problem about amendment of their spouse tax offset I need your expertise on the process that you have applied for amendment.
> 
> Can anyone please guide me how to apply for amendment I have to amend for 2008.
> 
> Please reply.


Hello
You have to call ATO and apologise for your previous tax. Then you have to apply for amendment of tax and pay money including penalty.
Jas


----------



## pangenib

*Ruby busy with project for 1 week.*

Hi all small update whoever's CO is Ruby!

Ruby is away on a project work for one week and will be available only on 04/07/11.

I got email from her. 

She is updates every thing....I have realised she is really good CO........but not sure when she will give visa for me...


----------



## pangenib

*Any Updates*



sakaru said:


> congrats taps!



Hi Sakura ! any news from ur side???

Regards


----------



## sakaru

no man its a killer..........no news yet....


----------



## Upirenu

*@jasp*

Did u face the same proplem.

How many days it takes for ATO to send the letter about amendment.


----------



## Upirenu

Did u face the same proplem.

How many days it takes for ATO to reply to amendment.


----------



## Jasp

Upirenu said:


> Did u face the same proplem.
> 
> How many days it takes for ATO to send the letter about amendment.


I dont have this problem but I know as few have done this. Raj on this forum had the same problem. After you lodge tax amend it takes 2-3 weeks to get it done by ATO


----------



## projectOZ

taps said:


> finally the is over...i got my visa....thanks for such nice suggestions....hope everybody will get soon...
> 
> Thanks,
> taps



Congratulaions taps !!
Had a question for you .. i remember reading ur earlier posts, where u had mentioned that your husband had claimed tax benefit on your name in 2010. (i assume after marriage). I also remember that u had mentioned that the visa folks had called up your husband in that regard.
Can you please share your experience .. Did your husband have to fill up any ammendement as the other members of this forum are being asked ?
thanks 
projectOZ


----------



## da124

pangenib said:


> Hi all small update whoever's CO is Ruby!
> 
> Ruby is away on a project work for one week and will be available only on 04/07/11.
> 
> I got email from her.
> 
> She is updates every thing....I have realised she is really good CO........but not sure when she will give visa for me...



I hope what you're saying about ruby being a good CO is true, but so far my experience with her has not been so good. I get no updates from her, not for one thing. And she hasn't even replied to my email. Hope she gets back and gives a reply to the email.


----------



## pangenib

da124 said:


> I hope what you're saying about ruby being a good CO is true, but so far my experience with her has not been so good. I get no updates from her, not for one thing. And she hasn't even replied to my email. Hope she gets back and gives a reply to the email.


For me most of the reply are overnight and 1 reply was with in 3 working days. Try sending email with by introducing urself, date of birth and mentoning file number. For me she has replied every single email.

some other guy in the forum as well mentioned she sends to final decision maker faster than other CO.

Dont panic she might reply after 7 july.

Regards,


----------



## pangenib

*Forwarded for decision maker!!!!*

Guys need opinion! 
I called AHD today (5 minutes ago) and was said on 27 June file has been forwarded for decision maker. The operator said decision will be made after 5 months of the lodgement date(I applied on April 13). 

How long does it normally take for decision maker to make final decision?
Any IDEA GUYS!!

Regards!


----------



## Upirenu

Jasp said:


> I dont have this problem but I know as few have done this. Raj on this forum had the same problem. After you lodge tax amend it takes 2-3 weeks to get it done by ATO


i have applied for ammendment today lets c wht happens now


----------



## oz309

@pangenib 

Congrats thats the best thing which could happen, on an average it takes week to get an approval. In my case it took a day. 

Please dont go by what the agent says coz they are supposed to say that it will take 5 months coz of various reasons.

I would say with in a week or less you should get a response. 

Cheers 
Oz309



pangenib said:


> Guys need opinion!
> I called AHD today (5 minutes ago) and was said on 27 June file has been forwarded for decision maker. The operator said decision will be made after 5 months of the lodgement date(I applied on April 13).
> 
> How long does it normally take for decision maker to make final decision?
> Any IDEA GUYS!!
> 
> Regards!


----------



## pangenib

oz309 said:


> @pangenib
> 
> Congrats thats the best thing which could happen, on an average it takes week to get an approval. In my case it took a day.
> 
> Please dont go by what the agent says coz they are supposed to say that it will take 5 months coz of various reasons.
> 
> I would say with in a week or less you should get a response.
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


I called AHD toady and was said " Quota is full for this year. So has to wait till mid July as loads of application are on queue so should be decided in 3 weeks time.

Hoping to be decided in this week...!

Regards!


----------



## indausi

Hi Everyone.

I am new to this forum. I have a question if someone can help me plz?

Does the visa get approved only after we pay the Tax rebate and penalty or we just need to send our CO an amendment letter


----------



## mar309

*is spouse name inclusion in PP mandatory ?*

Hi,

Got a simple question for all who submitted/received visas. Is it mandatory to have spouse name in passport before submitting PP to AHC?


----------



## Rryan

mar309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got a simple question for all who submitted/received visas. Is it mandatory to have spouse name in passport before submitting PP to AHC?


No it isn't. But regional Passport office may not give you a police clearance certificate if you mention that you're married and don't have your spouse's name on your passport.

AHC knows that after the marriage (as per Indian tradition), the girl changes her middle and last name.

I know of a friend who applied for 309 visa under her maiden name and after 3 weeks submitted a form 1022 along with new passport details and married name. 

If you've already got the police clearance from RPO, then I wouldn't worry about changing the passport again.


----------



## oz309

@rryan Its up to the individual if they intend to change the name or not, No one can push for changing the name, they can retain the First and last name with out any issue. If CO asks to change one can explain they are against changing there last name. 



Rryan said:


> No it isn't. But regional Passport office may not give you a police clearance certificate if you mention that you're married and don't have your spouse's name on your passport.
> 
> AHC knows that after the marriage (as per Indian tradition), the girl changes her middle and last name.
> 
> I know of a friend who applied for 309 visa under her maiden name and after 3 weeks submitted a form 1022 along with new passport details and married name.
> 
> If you've already got the police clearance from RPO, then I wouldn't worry about changing the passport again.


----------



## pangenib

*Any Visa updates*

Guys Any updates for Visa grant!
Sakura any updates from ur side?
Has ur file gone for final hearing or still not?
ANyone...........please update if gone for final decision making.

No updates from my side file in final decsion maker's hand....

Regards,


----------



## slap

No any updates from my side too.it's frustrating n depressing as well!!!


----------



## pangenib

slap said:


> No any updates from my side too.it's frustrating n depressing as well!!!


Slap who is ur CO and has it been sent to final decision maker? 
If sent to final decision maker when was it sent?

regards,


----------



## slap

It's Heena and havent called them for awhile coz those replies from AHC frustrates me a lot might be will give a buzz on Monday n will let u know.


----------



## pangenib

slap said:


> It's Heena and havent called them for awhile coz those replies from AHC frustrates me a lot might be will give a buzz on Monday n will let u know.


Have u any idea, wether it has gone for final decission maker or not?

regards,


----------



## slap

Not really(


----------



## aks4058

Hi Oz309,

What do they mean by "sent for final decision" do they sent it to Australia, or somewhere within their own dept in Delhi?

Thanks.





oz309 said:


> Hi all
> 
> i have added one more column by name Visa type, it has 309/100, 300, and 309 you can choose any one from the list.
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


----------



## oz309

@ask4058
All decisions will be taken at AHC new delhi, "sent for final decision" means that the CO has gone thru the file, based on the inputs avaliable and sen to senior CO. A senior CO will go thru the file and take a call... Normally we have seen if its gone to decission maker then it takes a week on avg to get a visa grant.

Cheers
Oz309



aks4058 said:


> Hi Oz309,
> 
> What do they mean by "sent for final decision" do they sent it to Australia, or somewhere within their own dept in Delhi?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## aks4058

Thanks Oz309,

That was pretty quick. Thanks for that. 

I spoke to the operator and she said the file has been sent for the final decision and that was last week. I sent all the required docs on 14th June 2011.



oz309 said:


> @ask4058
> All decisions will be taken at AHC new delhi, "sent for final decision" means that the CO has gone thru the file, based on the inputs avaliable and sen to senior CO. A senior CO will go thru the file and take a call... Normally we have seen if its gone to decission maker then it takes a week on avg to get a visa grant.
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


----------



## oz309

@ask4058
No worries mates, you will get the visa pretty soon... Its just the matter of time now.

Good luck mate
Oz309


aks4058 said:


> Thanks Oz309,
> 
> That was pretty quick. Thanks for that.
> 
> I spoke to the operator and she said the file has been sent for the final decision and that was last week. I sent all the required docs on 14th June 2011.


----------



## pangenib

aks4058 said:


> Thanks Oz309,
> 
> That was pretty quick. Thanks for that.
> 
> I spoke to the operator and she said the file has been sent for the final decision and that was last week. I sent all the required docs on 14th June 2011.


Hi aks4058,

Yours and mine timeline seems to be same.
My..... doc. sent to AHD (by email) on 15 June.
Sent for final decision on June 27.

VIsa Grant: waiting....

Could u update about ur progress....please...

Regards,


----------



## sakaru

whats up guys? everyone is quite.


----------



## navzz

Hi....M new to the forum...

I applied for spouse visa subclass 309/100 on 18th May 2011 at VFS Delhi.....Received by AHC on 18th May 2011.

I haven't got any mail or communication from AHC after that..
After How much time CO is assigned?


----------



## pangenib

sakaru said:


> whats up guys? everyone is quite.


I am tired of getting incorrect answer. I called on 29 June monning and got reply: file has gone for final hearing on 27 june. Called on 29 June afternoon to add additionla address information to send back passport after getting visa. During second call(in afternoon of 29 june) as well it was conformormed that the file has gone for final hearing on 27 june.

I called on 4 july as was said it hasnot gone for final decision making. I spoke with CO and emailed her as well and she said " I understnad u have been provided with inconstient information."


What should I do now.

Has anyone gone through this stage please give me suggesation guys. If I make complain regarding this to Global complain would it delay my processing time?

I have exact time I called and person's name and infor i have been provided while I was speaking with operator . Should I call to Global complain.........?


Any updates from anyone??????

Regards,


----------



## projectOZ

navzz said:


> Hi....M new to the forum...
> 
> I applied for spouse visa subclass 309/100 on 18th May 2011 at VFS Delhi.....Received by AHC on 18th May 2011.
> 
> I haven't got any mail or communication from AHC after that..
> After How much time CO is assigned?



Hi, navzz, my timeline is similar to yours, i submitted my application on 19th May and it was received by AHC on the 20th. 
My situation is the same as yours .. no communication at all . 
The link below is very informative (thanks to all the prev. members of this forum who have shared their timelines and experiences).
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...VSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=0

I am glad that you joined this forum, this way we can share our status.

i plan to wait for my 8 weeks to complete before i call AHC to find out the status (Since nowdays it takes about 8 weeks for a CO to be assigned)

regards, 
projectOZ


----------



## Oz024

Hi , I am new on this form...applied for 309 in March..

does anyone has CO named " Yashpal Singh "...would like to share ur experience.. Thanks


----------



## navzz

Thanks ProjectOZ for the information...


----------



## oz309

Hi Oz024

I dont think i have seen any one having Yashpal as their CO, you can check for yourself at this thread and update your timeline as well. 

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...VSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=0

you can share your experience... if you had one

cheers
Oz309 


Oz024 said:


> Hi , I am new on this form...applied for 309 in March..
> 
> does anyone has CO named " Yashpal Singh "...would like to share ur experience.. Thanks


----------



## Manpreet

oz309 said:


> Hi Oz024
> 
> I dont think i have seen any one having Yashpal as their CO, you can check for yourself at this thread and update your timeline as well.
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...VSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=0
> 
> you can share your experience... if you had one
> 
> cheers
> Oz309


hello oz 309
one of my friend has yashpal as a case officer, he applied in the last week of march, good luc to all of us


----------



## da124

*Ruby is back*

Hi everyone,

Ruby is back in office and she replied to all my emails instantly.

As far as my application status goes she said they have my passport and documents requested and they will asses it all within 3-4 weeks of receiving them. It is already 3 weeks since they received them, so am hoping it will not be too long before my file goes for final decision. Fingers crossed


----------



## pangenib

*Dont trust these people!*



da124 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Ruby is back in office and she replied to all my emails instantly.
> 
> As far as my application status goes she said they have my passport and documents requested and they will asses it all within 3-4 weeks of receiving them. It is already 3 weeks since they received them, so am hoping it will not be too long before my file goes for final decision. Fingers crossed


Hi, 

Until and unless u get visa don't trust these people!
I was said the file has gone for final decision making on 27 june now again after 1 week it was said it is still in CO's desk so........I wouldn't trust.......whatever they say.....I am waiting 5 months of the days application was lodged..

regards,


----------



## Oz024

Manpreet said:


> hello oz 309
> one of my friend has yashpal as a case officer, he applied in the last week of march, good luc to all of us


Thanks Manpreet,


Cheers!!!!


----------



## pangenib

oz309 said:


> Hi Oz024
> 
> I dont think i have seen any one having Yashpal as their CO, you can check for yourself at this thread and update your timeline as well.
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...VSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=0
> 
> you can share your experience... if you had one
> 
> cheers
> Oz309


"Her case officer, xyz , has completed her assessment of the case and
has queued the application for decision. Once the application reaches the
front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa
Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will
contact applicant. Otherwise she will be notified of the visa decision."

Hi Oz309, does this email mean the file has gone for final decision making or still with CO. I am getting more confused. Operator is not different answer whenever i call. 

Regards,


----------



## oz309

@pangenib yes if it says that its sr.Co then for sure its with the decission maker. It will be matter of time you would get ur visa. 

Cheers 
Oz309


pangenib said:


> "Her case officer, xyz , has completed her assessment of the case and
> has queued the application for decision. Once the application reaches the
> front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa
> Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will
> contact applicant. Otherwise she will be notified of the visa decision."
> 
> Hi Oz309, does this email mean the file has gone for final decision making or still with CO. I am getting more confused. Operator is not different answer whenever i call.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## mar309

*any visas in july yet?*

Any one received visa in July ? did they start new quota of giving visas for this financial year. Havent heard from any one...


----------



## pangenib

mar309 said:


> Any one received visa in July ? did they start new quota of giving visas for this financial year. Havent heard from any one...


None! As far as I know-
What's going with ur file?

Regards,


----------



## mar309

pangenib said:


> None! As far as I know-
> What's going with ur file?
> 
> Regards,


submitted PCC recently ...now just waiting


----------



## maindoor

Submitted my doc on 13 June. Will now 13 July, be a good time to ping the Australian High Commission ?


----------



## Rryan

*Processing time is now 6 months*

As per the below link, the processing time has gone up by 1 month. its 6 months now.

Not sure if that applies to the application lodged after 1 july or all applications.

CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission


----------



## maindoor

Rryan said:


> As per the below link, the processing time has gone up by 1 month. its 6 months now.
> 
> Not sure if that applies to the application lodged after 1 july or all applications.
> 
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission


It is mentioned below in the page that the change to 6 months is only for applications filed
after 1 july, 2011.


----------



## Rryan

maindoor said:


> It is mentioned below in the page that the change to 6 months is only for applications filed
> after 1 july, 2011.


there was a ledend "#" there mate. means its only applicable where there is a # sign in the table.

It is not in spouse category so I assume the processing time is now 6 months...


----------



## Oz024

but at the bottom of table it is written...

"The average processing time for applications lodged prior to 1 July 2011 is 5 months"

good lUcK all of us


----------



## aks4058

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to update on my visa application. I called at Delhi today and the operator said to me that they are waiting on the medical clearance from Australia. They asked for few docs in June along with Medical. So my wife did the medical on 10th June, medical reports were sent on 23rd June to Australia from Delhi (as per the operator) when I asked to speak to my CO (Neeru Mary) she put me on hold & went to speak to my CO that I it takes 4 weeks to get the medical clearance and there after depending upon the docs (if satisfied), the file would be forwarded to senior CO.

She said to me that currently they are granting visa for the January month, so i think i need to wait for at least two months as i applied in the end of March. 

Obviously I'm not happy. 

Good luck to me and all.


----------



## mar309

aks4058 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to update on my visa application. I called at Delhi today and the operator said to me that they are waiting on the medical clearance from Australia. They asked for few docs in June along with Medical. So my wife did the medical on 10th June, medical reports were sent on 23rd June to Australia from Delhi (as per the operator) when I asked to speak to my CO (Neeru Mary) she put me on hold & went to speak to my CO that I it takes 4 weeks to get the medical clearance and there after depending upon the docs (if satisfied), the file would be forwarded to senior CO.
> 
> She said to me that currently they are granting visa for the January month, so i think i need to wait for at least two months as i applied in the end of March.
> 
> Obviously I'm not happy.
> 
> Good luck to me and all.


Hi All,
We were just waiting by counting days till now...what are these new twists now? 6 months...jan files. Even Feb ppl got their visas already. When will they start march files.. this is too much 

Any one els called recently...what are they saying?


----------



## da124

*delay?*

As far as i know only applications after july 1st have a changed timeline.

My CO replied to my email yesterday saying they are processing files submitted in the beginning of feb, and i should expect my visa around end-aug to mid-sept! I applied on apr 12. she also mentioned they are strictly following the 5 month processing time frame.


----------



## navzz

Hi,

I had my medical done (21st May 2011) after applying for spouse visa (18th May2011) but haven't got acknowledgement from AHC whether they have received medical reports or not.
Do AHC sends an acknowledgement mail for medical reports or not?


----------



## pangenib

navzz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had my medical done (21st May 2011) after applying for spouse visa (18th May2011) but haven't got acknowledgement from AHC whether they have received medical reports or not.
> Do AHC sends an acknowledgement mail for medical reports or not?


In my case, I didn't get acknowledgement. You might have to call them and ask. As I have been telling please make sure to note time and date you called, person you spoke with and information the operator provided, as the information they provide are not always correct. I was told my case was gone for final decision and after 1 week it was said it is still with CO. I was kind of shocked to get this kind of unreliable info.

Regards.


----------



## intellignet

hi all


----------



## intellignet

navzz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had my medical done (21st May 2011) after applying for spouse visa (18th May2011) but haven't got acknowledgement from AHC whether they have received medical reports or not.
> Do AHC sends an acknowledgement mail for medical reports or not?


hi,
hw do u knw u have a Case Officer, did u get an email from the case officer


----------



## paddypops

Hey guys I was interviewed by the CO on the 9th May asking me for an explanation as to why I claimed extra offsets in my 2009 tax returns.So on the 10th May I lodged an amendent request to get a new tax assessment notice for 2009 online thro a tax agent and was told would recieve the NOA in 28days according to their service standards.I got the ammended NOA after 7 weeks which was due to Taxation office's error.I made the payment through online banking and got the ammended NOA and payment receipt certified,scanned and sent it to the CO who was neelam mishra.We came to know as of yesterday that she quit her job and our file was taken over by an officer named Heena Lal.This allocation of CO was done when we called up AHC yesterday otherwise there would have been a sure delay .We are yet to recieve an acknowledgment and a timeframe for the visa processing.Bottomline is to always follow up rather than waiting to recieve an email from them.

Visa lodged-15th-dec10
Application recieved-16thdec 10
CO assigned-19thjan(pretty quick) and additional docs requested the same day
Docs submitted-20thfeb


----------



## navzz

intellignet said:


> hi,
> hw do u knw u have a Case Officer, did u get an email from the case officer


I got the e-mail from AHC regarding allocation of CO,but haven't got any e-mail from assigned CO till now.


----------



## navzz

da124 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Ruby is back in office and she replied to all my emails instantly.
> 
> As far as my application status goes she said they have my passport and documents requested and they will asses it all within 3-4 weeks of receiving them. It is already 3 weeks since they received them, so am hoping it will not be too long before my file goes for final decision. Fingers crossed


Hi da124, U got the visa? U updated ur row by green color in the spread sheet.


----------



## Oz024

paddypops said:


> Hey guys I was interviewed by the CO on the 9th May asking me for an explanation as to why I claimed extra offsets in my 2009 tax returns.So on the 10th May I lodged an amendent request to get a new tax assessment notice for 2009 online thro a tax agent and was told would recieve the NOA in 28days according to their service standards.I got the ammended NOA after 7 weeks which was due to Taxation office's error.I made the payment through online banking and got the ammended NOA and payment receipt certified,scanned and sent it to the CO who was neelam mishra.We came to know as of yesterday that she quit her job and our file was taken over by an officer named Heena Lal.This allocation of CO was done when we called up AHC yesterday otherwise there would have been a sure delay .We are yet to recieve an acknowledgment and a timeframe for the visa processing.Bottomline is to always follow up rather than waiting to recieve an email from them.
> 
> Visa lodged-15th-dec10
> Application recieved-16thdec 10
> CO assigned-19thjan(pretty quick) and additional docs requested the same day
> Docs submitted-20thfeb



Its been ages u have applied , you haven't got visa yet.!!! 

but useful information u have provided....cheers!!!!


----------



## Oz024

Guys does anyone called AHC and asked them about new processing time. 6 months processing time will applicable to all pending applications or just applications lodged after 1st July 11..

Update please...Thanks in advance


----------



## projectOZ

navzz said:


> I got the e-mail from AHC regarding allocation of CO,but haven't got any e-mail from assigned CO till now.



hi navzz, when did u receive an email reagarding CO allocation ? 
... did u call up AHC before u received an email ?

i have not received any communication  

regards
projectOZ


----------



## paddypops

*getting there!*

Hi ,i just recieved an email from our CO Heena that our file has been forwarded to the final decision maker and will send us a notification through email on finalisation.The CO that took over was very very quick in reviewing and assessing our file in a day and forwarding it to the final stage.IM glad!!!Matter of few days I guess....


----------



## da124

navzz said:


> Hi da124, U got the visa? U updated ur row by green color in the spread sheet.


Hey Navzz,

No i don't have my visa yet. I don't know whats up with the spreadsheet, i surely didn't make any changes recently except the medical cleared part. don't know who has been messing with it


----------



## navzz

projectOZ said:


> hi navzz, when did u receive an email reagarding CO allocation ?
> ... did u call up AHC before u received an email ?
> 
> i have not received any communication
> 
> regards
> projectOZ



Hi,
I received the e-mail on 12th July that CO has been assigned to my case but no name of CO was mentioned.I didn't received any e-mail from my CO as yet.


----------



## intellignet

navzz said:


> Hi,
> I received the e-mail on 12th July that CO has been assigned to my case but no name of CO was mentioned.I didn't received any e-mail from my CO as yet.


hi,
Did you send any email to the AHC? asking for the update on your file and then they send u an email saying that u have a CO? or u got an email from them by itself stating that u have a CO
Thank u


----------



## oz309

*Visa 309 grants*

Hey Guys 

I have been following the thread, not much has happened from last week of June till date, I hope all the applicants will get their visas starting this week.

Good luck all 
Cheers
Oz309


----------



## oz309

*Visa time line link*

Hey All 

I dont know for some reason some one is changing the format of the visa time line is the current time line format ok or should we change it back to the previous one?

Let me know Guys 

Cheers
Oz309


----------



## oz309

*jasp, Upirenu*

@jasp @Upirenu 

any updates on your application, It seems to be a long time? did you guys talk to AHC ...what was there response? 

Cheers
Oz309


----------



## pacsoft

Hi All,

It looks everyone is having issues... 
We applied on 07/03/2011; 
CO Assigned (Rawal) # 03/05/2011 - same day got email for additional docs - Original Passport, Original Marriage Certificate, Original PCC, Redo Questions 80 & 81, Medical and Additional Tax documents
Medical done on 11/05/2011 - all additional docs submitted on 18/05/2011 in person through VFS.
Got reply from CO on 25/05/2011 - Received documents and will process
We inquired on 17/06/2011 through email and got reply from CO that they are still assessing case and average processing time is 5 months and so to wait
Couple of days, when my wife called AHC - they won't forward the phone to CO and receptionist says to wait till 5 months period is completed and process may take even longer..

Any ideas guys ? Anyone with similar experience ?
cheers,
-ps


----------



## slap

Everyone who has applied around march is going the way your are experiencing. I wish we had an option besides waiting.

Good luck for everyone and me too.


----------



## paddypops

*visa issues*



pacsoft said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It looks everyone is having issues...
> We applied on 07/03/2011;
> CO Assigned (Rawal) # 03/05/2011 - same day got email for additional docs - Original Passport, Original Marriage Certificate, Original PCC, Redo Questions 80 & 81, Medical and Additional Tax documents
> Medical done on 11/05/2011 - all additional docs submitted on 18/05/2011 in person through VFS.
> Got reply from CO on 25/05/2011 - Received documents and will process
> We inquired on 17/06/2011 through email and got reply from CO that they are still assessing case and average processing time is 5 months and so to wait
> Couple of days, when my wife called AHC - they won't forward the phone to CO and receptionist says to wait till 5 months period is completed and process may take even longer..
> 
> Any ideas guys ? Anyone with similar experience ?
> cheers,
> -ps


Hi pascoft

I guess you would have to wait till the 1st week of august which would be nearly the completion of your five months.The best thing to do would be is to give them a call once a week.Hope this helps you!


----------



## intellignet

hi,

any updates from anyone


----------



## intellignet

hi,

any updates from anyone


----------



## intellignet

pacsoft said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It looks everyone is having issues...
> We applied on 07/03/2011;
> CO Assigned (Rawal) # 03/05/2011 - same day got email for additional docs - Original Passport, Original Marriage Certificate, Original PCC, Redo Questions 80 & 81, Medical and Additional Tax documents
> Medical done on 11/05/2011 - all additional docs submitted on 18/05/2011 in person through VFS.
> Got reply from CO on 25/05/2011 - Received documents and will process
> We inquired on 17/06/2011 through email and got reply from CO that they are still assessing case and average processing time is 5 months and so to wait
> Couple of days, when my wife called AHC - they won't forward the phone to CO and receptionist says to wait till 5 months period is completed and process may take even longer..
> 
> Any ideas guys ? Anyone with similar experience ?
> cheers,
> -ps



what additional docs were asked for u


----------



## pacsoft

intellignet said:


> what additional docs were asked for u


(1) Original passport
(2) Original Marriage certificate
(3) Original PCC
(4) ATO assessment from last 3 yrs (i submitted last 2 yrs)
(5) Redo q80 & 81, sign and date it (though we did it first time as well, we completed as what we did first time, signed it with date
(6) Asked to go for medicals..
Submitted all requested docs, got ack from CO on 25th may .. 
cheers,
-ps


----------



## intellignet

pacsoft said:


> (1) Original passport
> (2) Original Marriage certificate
> (3) Original PCC
> (4) ATO assessment from last 3 yrs (i submitted last 2 yrs)
> (5) Redo q80 & 81, sign and date it (though we did it first time as well, we completed as what we did first time, signed it with date
> (6) Asked to go for medicals..
> Submitted all requested docs, got ack from CO on 25th may ..
> cheers,
> -ps


Hi,

Just wanted to ask u something else as well

did u claim any spouse in the tax anytime, if yes was it of different name than ur spouse 

were u asked the ATO assessment or ATO notice of ammendments

thanks


----------



## pacsoft

intellignet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to ask u something else as well
> 
> did u claim any spouse in the tax anytime, if yes was it of different name than ur spouse
> 
> were u asked the ATO assessment or ATO notice of ammendments
> 
> thanks


- No, never claimed any spouse benefits
-ATO only asked for assessment notices (submitted for last 2 years, they wanted to see last 3 years).
Cheers,
-PS


----------



## intelligent

pacsoft said:


> - No, never claimed any spouse benefits
> -ATO only asked for assessment notices (submitted for last 2 years, they wanted to see last 3 years).
> Cheers,
> -PS


thanks buddy


----------



## intelligent

hi all,

can anyone post the link for Time Line Sheet

Thank u


----------



## oz309

@intelligent 

Here is the link for the timeline 
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...VSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=0

Cheers 
Oz309



intelligent said:


> hi all,
> 
> can anyone post the link for Time Line Sheet
> 
> Thank u


----------



## sakaru

Finally pain is over.... Got the visa!!! Good luck to all. My best wishes..... Cheers


----------



## oz309

@sakaru 
Congrats 



sakaru said:


> Finally pain is over.... Got the visa!!! Good luck to all. My best wishes..... Cheers


----------



## pacsoft

My wife called them and they said medicals were received back from Australia on 28/06/2011.. As said in my previous post, we got medical done on 11th May and submitted all requested docs on 19th May.
Any idea how long it takes after Medical clearance from Australia ?
Thanks.
-ps


----------



## pangenib

sakaru said:


> Finally pain is over.... Got the visa!!! Good luck to all. My best wishes..... Cheers


Congratulation.......

Reg,


----------



## intelligent

oz309 said:


> @intelligent
> 
> Here is the link for the timeline
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


Thanks buddy


----------



## Upirenu

*Visa Granted*

Hi Guys got my wifes visa yesterday....

Thank you for all the help and support... I wish everyone gets there Visa's soon... 

Thank you very much my wofe is flying on 27th to Melbourne....

Guys take care and be safe...


----------



## intelligent

Upirenu said:


> Hi Guys got my wifes visa yesterday....
> 
> Thank you for all the help and support... I wish everyone gets there Visa's soon...
> 
> Thank you very much my wofe is flying on 27th to Melbourne....
> 
> Guys take care and be safe...


congrats!!!!!!

just wanted to ask how did you go through with the tax things,

can u please give some information, it will be really helpful

thank u


----------



## intelligent

navzz said:


> Hi,
> I received the e-mail on 12th July that CO has been assigned to my case but no name of CO was mentioned.I didn't received any e-mail from my CO as yet.


Hi,

any updates on your file


----------



## pangenib

Upirenu said:


> Hi Guys got my wifes visa yesterday....
> 
> Thank you for all the help and support... I wish everyone gets there Visa's soon...
> 
> Thank you very much my wofe is flying on 27th to Melbourne....
> 
> Guys take care and be safe...


Congratulation.....


----------



## Manpreet

Upirenu said:


> Hi Guys got my wifes visa yesterday....
> 
> Thank you for all the help and support... I wish everyone gets there Visa's soon...
> 
> Thank you very much my wofe is flying on 27th to Melbourne....
> 
> Guys take care and be safe...


congrats to those who have got their visa
:clap2:


----------



## projectOZ

called up AHC today ... to find out if a case officer has been assigned to me or not .. 
i had applied on 19th May and docs were received by AHC on the 20th of May.
Got the standard reply that i will have to wait for 8 weeks before a CO can be assigned.
i informed the operator that my 8 weeks were up last friday .. 
She informed me that i will have to wait for one more week, for a CO to be assigned 

navzz applied on 18th and docs were received by AHC on the 18th . navzz has been assigned a CO on the 12th of july .. Really suprised that a gap of two days can delay CO assignement by two weeks
regards
projectOZ


----------



## slap

Upirenu said:


> Hi Guys got my wifes visa yesterday....
> 
> Thank you for all the help and support... I wish everyone gets there Visa's soon...
> 
> Thank you very much my wofe is flying on 27th to Melbourne....
> 
> Guys take care and be safe...


Congrats mate!!


----------



## navzz

projectOZ said:


> hi navzz, when did u receive an email reagarding CO allocation ?
> ... did u call up AHC before u received an email ?
> 
> i have not received any communication
> 
> regards
> projectOZ


I mailed them enquiry regarding CO allocation..within 4 days CO (Ruby ) got allocated to my application.Suggest you to do the same.

All the best


----------



## navzz

intelligent said:


> Hi,
> 
> any updates on your file


Ya I got the mail from Ruby on 15th July.She has requested some documents like communication proofs and PCC.


----------



## intelligent

navzz said:


> Ya I got the mail from Ruby on 15th July.She has requested some documents like communication proofs and PCC.


hi,

any documents related to tax were asked to u CO


----------



## projectOZ

navzz said:


> I mailed them enquiry regarding CO allocation..within 4 days CO (Ruby ) got allocated to my application.Suggest you to do the same.
> 
> All the best


thanks navzz,
i hope calling AHC will have the same effect . 
did u use email id [email protected] for enquiry ?
regards
projectOZ


----------



## pacsoft

Hi All,
This info may be useful for all those who have lodged in March..
Today I emailed our CO directly inquiring about the status. This was the first time I contacted CO directly (other time my wife used to contact him)
I was surprised that I got reply around 10 AM IST in morning (probably after 2 hours I emailed him) ....
He informed that the file has been processed and sent for final approval. 
*Key point -* Decision maker is finalising Jan / Feb cases, so hopefully our case would be finalised by next month .... So all March people, keep your fingers crossed and cheer up !! Hopefully we all will have good news soon..
Congrats to all who already have got visa and best wishes for all those who are waiting ....
cheers,
-ps


----------



## paddypops

pacsoft said:


> Hi All,
> This info may be useful for all those who have lodged in March..
> Today I emailed our CO directly inquiring about the status. This was the first time I contacted CO directly (other time my wife used to contact him)
> I was surprised that I got reply around 10 AM IST in morning (probably after 2 hours I emailed him) ....
> He informed that the file has been processed and sent for final approval.
> *Key point -* Decision maker is finalising Jan / Feb cases, so hopefully our case would be finalised by next month .... So all March people, keep your fingers crossed and cheer up !! Hopefully we all will have good news soon..
> Congrats to all who already have got visa and best wishes for all those who are waiting ....
> cheers,
> -ps


This is good news,since we applied in DEC2010 and our file being sent for final decision,we should be expecting it soon!!!!


----------



## navzz

projectOZ said:


> thanks navzz,
> i hope calling AHC will have the same effect .
> did u use email id [email protected] for enquiry ?
> regards
> projectOZ


yups I mailed to [email protected] .


----------



## navzz

intelligent said:


> hi,
> 
> any documents related to tax were asked to u CO


No ,not yet..She only asked for PCC frm RPO and communication proofs


----------



## pangenib

*MARCH Applicant's*

Any updates for MARCh visa Applicant's??


----------



## w8g4hubby

*My husband applied on 31st March*

Hi Everyone,
I am a new member and would like some advice on our case:

My husband has applied for the visa on 3rd April 2011
CO (Madhvi) responded on 3rd June 2011
She asked us to give more info on a question in the form
We sent the reply on 6th June 2011.
She was not satisfied with the response and asked for more info on 20th June
Then she went on leave for 2 weeks
When my husband called the AHC, they said that all his requirements have been cleared except for the Question in the form.
So i would expect the visa is probably around the corner...
But they also said that unless the applications from Feb and March are cleared, his application will be in queue. 

Any thought how much would we need to wait? what we could do?


----------



## pacsoft

HI,
I know it's frustrating.. I have applied for my wife's visa on 7th March'2011; everything done by 19th May. It has been a month probably sine file has been sent for final approval I believe Y'day I inquired again from CO and he said ..We are still waiting for Jan & Feb files to be cleared and hopefully by next month our file should be done..
So nothing in our hand, but just to wait & pray that good day comes soon.
I hope this helps,
Cheers..
-PS


----------



## w8g4hubby

1 month for final approval???? thats so disheartening... i dont think the CO has sent ours for final approval as well


----------



## navzz

Hi,

Does anyone know How much time it takes for getting PCC from Regional passport Office?


----------



## mar309

navzz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know How much time it takes for getting PCC from Regional passport Office?


hi navzz, which part of the country do u want to apply from ?


----------



## mar309

mar309 said:


> hi navzz, which part of the country do u want to apply from ?


It will take 2 weeks max..this is the time unless there are any critical issues. I applied from hyd and this is the timeline here.


----------



## navzz

mar309 said:


> hi navzz, which part of the country do u want to apply from ?


I m applying from Amritsar..


----------



## sharathravula

*sharath*

Hi everyone....

Iam new to this forum ...i applied visa for my wife now she is in india...she attended for medicals on july 12 so how many days does it take to get the medical clearence..what's the actual process of getting this..can any one please answer ...thanks


----------



## h4g

*march file*

Applied:16/03/2011
CO(Ruby) assigned:9/05/2011
Requested docs submitted:6/6/2011

I mailed CO last week asking about the status of application. she told to wait till September,since now they are handling jan and feb files.

Now it takes 8 weeks to get CO and 5 months to get visa.

so no way other than waiting!!!!


----------



## aks4058

Hi Sharath,

My wife did her medical in mid june. Her medical was sent from India to australia on 23rd june, i inquired on 20 july and was said that medical clearance was received from australia. So i think it takes 3 weeks to get your medical cleared from australia.

Cheers.



sharathravula said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> Iam new to this forum ...i applied visa for my wife now she is in india...she attended for medicals on july 12 so how many days does it take to get the medical clearence..what's the actual process of getting this..can any one please answer ...thanks


----------



## projectOZ

the link below gives all the timelines of prev. forum members ..
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL&f=0&rm=full#gid=0

this is very informative .. 
it would be great if the new forum members could update their timelines as well .. 

cheers


----------



## aks4058

Hi Upirenu,

How did you tackle the tax issue that you had. What would be the best way to address that issue? Did you apply for the tax assessment online or through agent or by yourself at the ATO office?

Your reply will be much appreciated.

Thanks.



Upirenu said:


> Hi Guys got my wifes visa yesterday....
> 
> Thank you for all the help and support... I wish everyone gets there Visa's soon...
> 
> Thank you very much my wofe is flying on 27th to Melbourne....
> 
> Guys take care and be safe...


----------



## km2410

hello,
i m new to this forum..
application lodge on send 25th march,
medical done on 8th and send on 14th april..
when i called ahc on 22nd july they said that still they are waiting for medical reports..y we have been facing this problem already its 3 months for medical report and 4 months to date of lodgment..
plz suggest me its very frustrating..


----------



## km2410

hello,
i m new to this forum..
application lodge on send 25th march,
medical done on 8th and send on 14th april..
when i called ahc on 22nd july they said that still they are waiting for medical reports..y we have been facing this problem already its 3 months for medical report and 4 months to date of lodgment..
plz suggest me its very frustrating..


----------



## km2410

navzz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know How much time it takes for getting PCC from Regional passport Office?


yup..i received in 4 working days!!!!


----------



## km2410

no they dont..if we call n ask then they tell if they received medicals or nt..


----------



## km2410

navzz said:


> Hi....M new to the forum...
> 
> I applied for spouse visa subclass 309/100 on 18th May 2011 at VFS Delhi.....Received by AHC on 18th May 2011.
> 
> I haven't got any mail or communication from AHC after that..
> After How much time CO is assigned?


hi,
co is assigned in approx 2 months..


----------



## km2410

Oz024 said:


> Guys does anyone called AHC and asked them about new processing time. 6 months processing time will applicable to all pending applications or just applications lodged after 1st July 11..
> 
> Update please...Thanks in advance


hi,
We called them they said they would finalise in 5 months n after 1st july it would b 6 months..


----------



## km2410

sharathravula said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> Iam new to this forum ...i applied visa for my wife now she is in india...she attended for medicals on july 12 so how many days does it take to get the medical clearence..what's the actual process of getting this..can any one please answer ...thanks


hi,
it takes approx 4-6 weeks to get cleared from aust..


----------



## km2410

navzz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know How much time it takes for getting PCC from Regional passport Office?


hii,
It takes 4-5 working days!!!


----------



## km2410

aks4058 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to update on my visa application. I called at Delhi today and the operator said to me that they are waiting on the medical clearance from Australia. They asked for few docs in June along with Medical. So my wife did the medical on 10th June, medical reports were sent on 23rd June to Australia from Delhi (as per the operator) when I asked to speak to my CO (Neeru Mary) she put me on hold & went to speak to my CO that I it takes 4 weeks to get the medical clearance and there after depending upon the docs (if satisfied), the file would be forwarded to senior CO.
> 
> She said to me that currently they are granting visa for the January month, so i think i need to wait for at least two months as i applied in the end of March.
> 
> Obviously I'm not happy.
> 
> Good luck to me and all.



hi,
Same is with me too...same co n same reason..


----------



## km2410

pacsoft said:


> My wife called them and they said medicals were received back from Australia on 28/06/2011.. As said in my previous post, we got medical done on 11th May and submitted all requested docs on 19th May.
> Any idea how long it takes after Medical clearance from Australia ?
> Thanks.
> -ps


hi,
it takes 4-6 weeks to get cleared from australia as per operator and co..


----------



## aks4058

Hi Km,

Looks like we started sailing the same boat and same day. I put my application on 23rd March, 23.05 CO Neeru mary assigned. Was asked for more docs. My wife did the medical on 12th June, sent to australia on 23rd June. got medical clearance on 22nd July, waiting for visa.

Cheers.



km2410 said:


> hello,
> i m new to this forum..
> application lodge on send 25th march,
> medical done on 8th and send on 14th april..
> when i called ahc on 22nd july they said that still they are waiting for medical reports..y we have been facing this problem already its 3 months for medical report and 4 months to date of lodgment..
> plz suggest me its very frustrating..


----------



## km2410

aks4058 said:


> Hi Km,
> 
> Looks like we started sailing the same boat and same day. I put my application on 23rd March, 23.05 CO Neeru mary assigned. Was asked for more docs. My wife did the medical on 12th June, sent to australia on 23rd June. got medical clearance on 22nd July, waiting for visa.
> 
> Cheers.


hey,
yup we r having same timelines bt my first co was Neelam mishra, n neeru mary was assigned on 8th july..today she tols they r finalizing dec n jan files,bt already feb applicants got their visa...so donno hw much would b d wait..


----------



## pacsoft

km2410 said:


> hey,
> yup we r having same timelines bt my first co was Neelam mishra, n neeru mary was assigned on 8th july..today she tols they r finalizing dec n jan files,bt already feb applicants got their visa...so donno hw much would b d wait..


I believe this is all luck... No one knows what's going on.. My CO says they are finalizing jan & feb and hopefully my file will be finalized by next month (we applied on 7th March and my file was forwarded to final approval in June and its looks it has been at this status for over a month)...

And through contacts, I know couple of guys who have applied in March and have got their visa approved within two and a half month. 

Really they have made us helpless !!


----------



## km2410

pacsoft said:


> I believe this is all luck... No one knows what's going on.. My CO says they are finalizing jan & feb and hopefully my file will be finalized by next month (we applied on 7th March and my file was forwarded to final approval in June and its looks it has been at this status for over a month)...
> 
> And through contacts, I know couple of guys who have applied in March and have got their visa approved within two and a half month.
> 
> Really they have made us helpless !!


hi,
today my coneeru arry mailed me that they r finalizing dec n jan files...its so much irritating they don give prop answer to our mails,b4 2-4 days operator said they r waiting for my medical clearance..my co today conformed they she received it..so never trust operators...


----------



## sharathravula

Hi guys...

do they call to our employer in australia? what is the minimum annual income to do sponsoring ...any got problem with income ...for me 2008-09 was $29k then next year $49k ...please any one answer this .....


----------



## navzz

projectOZ said:


> called up AHC today ... to find out if a case officer has been assigned to me or not ..
> i had applied on 19th May and docs were received by AHC on the 20th of May.
> Got the standard reply that i will have to wait for 8 weeks before a CO can be assigned.
> i informed the operator that my 8 weeks were up last friday ..
> She informed me that i will have to wait for one more week, for a CO to be assigned
> 
> navzz applied on 18th and docs were received by AHC on the 18th . navzz has been assigned a CO on the 12th of july .. Really suprised that a gap of two days can delay CO assignement by two weeks
> regards
> projectOZ


Hi 

Any Updates frm ur side??????


----------



## pacsoft

sharathravula said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> do they call to our employer in australia? what is the minimum annual income to do sponsoring ...any got problem with income ...for me 2008-09 was $29k then next year $49k ...please any one answer this .....


Hi,

I am not sure about exact figures .. They do not call your employer unless they doubt something. I believe they go more on NOA from ATO. I had letter from HR stating I am working on X $ from last 5 years (same company) and submitted two years NOA. But still they asked for NOA from last three (one more year). 

One mate of mine even did not had full time work when he sponsored his wife (probably 5 years back) - In this type of situation they will ask you to submit bond money - assurance of support from any Australian Citizen. This bond money is refundable.

Though I do not have this issue, but though of sharing this ...Hope this helps.
Cheers,
-ps


----------



## km2410

hi,
any updates from march apllicants????


----------



## pacsoft

km2410 said:


> hi,
> any updates from march apllicants????


No nothing yet. Though I got inquired from one of my mate (he used to be immigration agent and still gets updates from AHC and know couple of other active agents) - there is no changes in processing time .. So am not sure about 6 months thing after July 1.

cheers,
-ps


----------



## km2410

pacsoft said:


> No nothing yet. Though I got inquired from one of my mate (he used to be immigration agent and still gets updates from AHC and know couple of other active agents) - there is no changes in processing time .. So am not sure about 6 months thing after July 1.
> 
> cheers,
> -ps


hi,
i know it will tk 5 months for us i.e applicants b4 1st july..i think all feb applicants got their visa so now its tym for us to get...lets hope for d best..


----------



## jolteon

km2410 said:


> hi,
> i know it will tk 5 months for us i.e applicants b4 1st july..i think all feb applicants got their visa so now its tym for us to get...lets hope for d best..


Hi guys

I applied on 17th March as well. Fed up waiting..and I am not calling them as I dont want to piss them off. The staff is so rude when I spoke with them once, never calling again.


----------



## projectOZ

navzz said:


> Hi
> 
> Any Updates frm ur side??????



No updates ... i am completely at loss and have no idea what to do 
it has been more than 9 weeks and still no CO ... have no idea  
will wait till tomorrow afternoon, else i will call AHC again.

Is there anybody else who applied in may .. and have any of you been assigned a CO as yet ? 

gosh this feels terrible.

regards
projectOZ


----------



## km2410

jolteon said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I applied on 17th March as well. Fed up waiting..and I am not calling them as I dont want to piss them off. The staff is so rude when I spoke with them once, never calling again.


i think we should get visa within 20 days..as they will wrk on our file, we have given them all the required documents so hope everything will b decided this month...


----------



## slap

Well the thing is that we have 10 ppl waiting before us as per the date applied on March. Well does anyone got an idea if the applicant on March first week like Jasp,Pacsoft, Nick got their visas??

So those visas for them means atleast we can be hopefull , it will be soon . So Basically they are the one who should get it by now as per the date order in Spreadsheet.


----------



## pacsoft

slap said:


> Well the thing is that we have 10 ppl waiting before us as per the date applied on March. Well does anyone got an idea if the applicant on March first week like Jasp,Pacsoft, Nick got their visas??
> 
> So those visas for them means atleast we can be hopefull , it will be soon . So Basically they are the one who should get it by now as per the date order in Spreadsheet.


No nothing yet... It looks like it's a full stop .. as per spreadsheet goes, everyone before us has got the visa.. Someone (or by orders) they are holding up March Applicants. Our application is at the same status for more than a month now - sent for final approval...

Frustrating !!


----------



## paddypops

Well we applied in dec10 and our application is with the final decision maker in queue for finalization,so perhaps they are still finalizing applications prior to dec10 lodgements!This is frustrating and taking ages!!!


----------



## kash129

Hello ppl,

I have been following the post since last few days and I really liked everybody being so active and understand the frustration. Hopefully COs will start clearing files from March as I applied on June 12th and seems "Delhi abhi bahot door hai". But I really likesd the idea of the spreadsheet as its really helpful to know where do we stand. I would really appreciate if those who get their CO or get any updates from AHC Delhi please update the spreadsheet accordingly. Sorry I have just joined this forum so I cannot post the link to the spreadsheet but you can find on one of the previous post.

this is very informative .. 
it would be great if the new forum members could update their timelines as well .. 

cheer


----------



## Oz_dream

Guyz,

I have been reading this forum since long time. But, could not post any message in past. Apologies for this.

I have applied spouse visa 309 for my wife from AHC Delhi. Following are time lines:

Application Submitted to VFS Mumbai: 10th March 2011 (Subclass 309 Spouse Visa)

Application received by AHC Delhi: 13th March 2011

CO Allocated:24 May 2011. Requested additional documents (Passport)

Documents submitted: 26th May 2011

CO called my wife: 18th June 2011. (called to submit additional document. My wife replied that documents are already submitted.)

Called to AHC Delhi to confirm status: 22 June 2011. AHC replied that file has been forwarded for final decision on 18th June 2011.

Called AHC Delhi to confirm status on 11 July 2011. AHC Delhi repled that visa is expected by 1st August 2011.

Today: Waiting......................


Regards,


----------



## jolteon

Oz_dream said:


> Guyz,
> 
> I have been reading this forum since long time. But, could not post any message in past. Apologies for this.
> 
> I have applied spouse visa 309 for my wife from AHC Delhi. Following are time lines:
> 
> Application Submitted to VFS Mumbai: 10th March 2011 (Subclass 309 Spouse Visa)
> 
> Application received by AHC Delhi: 13th March 2011
> 
> CO Allocated:24 May 2011. Requested additional documents (Passport)
> 
> Documents submitted: 26th May 2011
> 
> CO called my wife: 18th June 2011. (called to submit additional document. My wife replied that documents are already submitted.)
> 
> Called to AHC Delhi to confirm status: 22 June 2011. AHC replied that file has been forwarded for final decision on 18th June 2011.
> 
> Called AHC Delhi to confirm status on 11 July 2011. AHC Delhi repled that visa is expected by 1st August 2011.
> 
> Today: Waiting......................
> 
> 
> Regards,


I fail to understand why some applications are processed in 3 months time.
Some of my friends who got married 2 years ago, got their spouse visas in like 5 weeks. What do these people do for 5 freaking months?????????


----------



## jolteon

Been checking out other forums...spouse visa applications from around the world are processed within days..or weeks for countries like Americas, Europe, Phillipines...and DIAC *Global* standard is 10 months..pfft!


----------



## projectOZ

called up AHC to find out if a CO has been assigned to me or not .. unfortunately a CO has not yet been assigned ... and i have no clue what is so extra ordinary in my application that a CO has not yet been assigned .. 

but i would like to share with all, few snippets of the conversation i had with the visa officer i spoke to .. it was both funny and irritating at the same time ..

First question that the visa officer asked me when i asked if a CO has been assinged to me or not.
" Why do you want to know if a CO has been assigned or not? ... anyway you have to wait for 5 months to get your visa, ... It will not be granted before that" !!!! 

Then she told me
"There are lot of applications and no CO was free to take one a new case". 
She further added
"We are facing lot of problems here, and i cannot tell you about those problems. A CO will be assgined to you by next monday if all the problems are solved, if not it will take two or three more days to assign a CO".

So now i dont have any other choice other than to wait for all AHC problems to be resolved so that a CO can be assigned to my case. 


regards
projectOZ


----------



## km2410

jolteon said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I applied on 17th March as well. Fed up waiting..and I am not calling them as I dont want to piss them off. The staff is so rude when I spoke with them once, never calling again.


yup,they never reply correct n tell us to wait for 5 months..so no option,its better to wait for 5 months...


----------



## km2410

Oz_dream said:


> Guyz,
> 
> I have been reading this forum since long time. But, could not post any message in past. Apologies for this.
> 
> I have applied spouse visa 309 for my wife from AHC Delhi. Following are time lines:
> 
> Application Submitted to VFS Mumbai: 10th March 2011 (Subclass 309 Spouse Visa)
> 
> Application received by AHC Delhi: 13th March 2011
> 
> CO Allocated:24 May 2011. Requested additional documents (Passport)
> 
> Documents submitted: 26th May 2011
> 
> CO called my wife: 18th June 2011. (called to submit additional document. My wife replied that documents are already submitted.)
> 
> Called to AHC Delhi to confirm status: 22 June 2011. AHC replied that file has been forwarded for final decision on 18th June 2011.
> 
> Called AHC Delhi to confirm status on 11 July 2011. AHC Delhi repled that visa is expected by 1st August 2011.
> 
> Today: Waiting......................
> 
> 
> Regards,


hi,
all the very best..hope u get ur visa soon.plz update ur timeline in spreadsheet..thanks..


----------



## km2410

congrats saru for granted visa..all d best for ur future...


----------



## km2410

hi aks4058...
Any news from ahc ..bcoz our co is same...n saru already got visa as her co was ruby n she is very good at handling cases soon..she applied on 1/4/2011...


----------



## pacsoft

km2410 said:


> hi aks4058...
> Any news from ahc ..bcoz our co is same...n saru already got visa as her co was ruby n she is very good at handling cases soon..she applied on 1/4/2011...


Congrats Saru for Visa.. Hopefully we all get soon.

That's really surprising, April case gets visa and March ones are still waiting. My file probably it has been 40 days, since sent for final approval . There is no rules in AHC; it all depends on luck. As I have said in previous post, I know couple of people who have applied in March and have got visa within 2 and a half months.. 

Cheers,
-ps


----------



## km2410

pacsoft said:


> Congrats Saru for Visa.. Hopefully we all get soon.
> 
> That's really surprising, April case gets visa and March ones are still waiting. My file probably it has been 40 days, since sent for final approval . There is no rules in AHC; it all depends on luck. As I have said in previous post, I know couple of people who have applied in March and have got visa within 2 and a half months..
> 
> Cheers,
> -ps


ya it all depends upon luck..sumtyms file is with co n officers say that it has been frwd to decision maker so do not go for what officers say...did u call ahc recently???


----------



## km2410

jolteon said:


> Been checking out other forums...spouse visa applications from around the world are processed within days..or weeks for countries like Americas, Europe, Phillipines...and DIAC *Global* standard is 10 months..pfft!


hi,
wait for months is very frustrating...


----------



## mar309

*any march applicants mailed co madhvi ?*

Congrats Saru...

Its proven once again that Ruby is very quick and efficient . 

Any one who called or mailed Madhvi just to check traffic at her desk. The next person on the list Jasp's file is assigned to Madhvi. So just wanted to guess my timelines based on that. 

All the best guys !!


----------



## km2410

mar309 said:


> Congrats Saru...
> 
> Its proven once again that Ruby is very quick and efficient .
> 
> Any one who called or mailed Madhvi just to check traffic at her desk. The next person on the list Jasp's file is assigned to Madhvi. So just wanted to guess my timelines based on that.
> 
> All the best guys !!


hi,
i think it all depends upon file,if all documents r in place thn u can get it b4 1st or 2nd week aplicants..


----------



## oz309

@km2410

I tend to agree with you. Except for one mistake by Madhavi(where in she repeatedly asked for 47SP to be filled and attached 40SP) she had done well. I reckon they look for the completeness of the File than anything else. 

This is just my take though, and it doesnt make sense for us when we are waiting for the visa

Cheers
Oz309 


km2410 said:


> hi,
> i think it all depends upon file,if all documents r in place thn u can get it b4 1st or 2nd week aplicants..


----------



## rav4uu

*Frustration on March files*

Im also one you guys with slowest march month applicant. I called AHC today, started with no name again and i asked , name twinkle. Asked her about my file status that is 16th march and answer was " under processing , doc received" nothing more...then i asked a question how come April files are processing ahead of march file, last time CO told me, processing according to dates. she asked the source of information. In 2009-10 spouse visa was within 5 week, she said we have loads of file. After insisting she spoke to CO and said she will contact you shortly and left with waiting again..............................


----------



## jolteon

rav4uu said:


> Im also one you guys with slowest march month applicant. I called AHC today, started with no name again and i asked , name twinkle. Asked her about my file status that is 16th march and answer was " under processing , doc received" nothing more...then i asked a question how come April files are processing ahead of march file, last time CO told me, processing according to dates. she asked the source of information. In 2009-10 spouse visa was within 5 week, she said we have loads of file. After insisting she spoke to CO and said she will contact you shortly and left with waiting again..............................


Who is your CO?


----------



## rav4uu

jolteon said:


> Who is your CO?



Heena


----------



## jolteon

km2410 said:


> hi,
> wait for months is very frustrating...


I know...
I will never advise anyone in future to apply at AHC New Delhi for Subclass 309..
its better to bring your partner on visitor visa to Australia first and then apply from Onshore..atleast your partner will be with you..no matter how long it takes


----------



## rav4uu

jolteon said:


> I know...
> I will never advise anyone in future to apply at AHC New Delhi for Subclass 309..
> its better to bring your partner on visitor visa to Australia first and then apply from Onshore..atleast your partner will be with you..no matter how long it takes



same here but im unable to understand that why its happening at AHC New Delhi. all around the world is nothing like that like all other nationalities applicant getting their visa quicker that Indians. I know few of friends they tried like that but they got refused visitor visa for their wives.


----------



## jolteon

rav4uu said:


> same here but im unable to understand that why its happening at AHC New Delhi. all around the world is nothing like that like all other nationalities applicant getting their visa quicker that Indians. I know few of friends they tried like that but they got refused visitor visa for their wives.


After the attacks on Indians in Australia..all the Australia bashing on Indian TV and exposure of how Indians in Australia try to get permanent visas through dodgy agents, contract marriages, Fake degrees and work experiences...they have become very strict...so I guess genuine cases will also suffer as they will scrutinise all application as if its a criminal's application to migrate to australia...


----------



## rav4uu

jolteon said:


> After the attacks on Indians in Australia..all the Australia bashing on Indian TV and exposure of how Indians in Australia try to get permanent visas through dodgy agents, contract marriages, Fake degrees and work experiences...they have become very strict...so I guess genuine cases will also suffer as they will scrutinise all application as if its a criminal's application to migrate to australia...



We don't know, what is going on their minds but i know we r suffering from this like im here from last 5 years and serving Australia like India . After getting Citizenship and permanency if we still considering like other then its shame on them. When i applied for my partner's visa , It wasn't expected from AHC. I was hoping they r same like any other Australian Dept where you get equal opportunity and fair treatment but it isn't like that. I reckon the basic problem at AHC New Delhi is the staff they hired. Its like they running cheap shop around the street, no manners and very rude language. I think they hired cheap staff even their CO's. Once i spoke to her, she is like 10th grade school girl and don't know to communicate with anyone.


----------



## km2410

hi,
jasp and pacsoft...
i think u guys gonna get visa soon..its ur tym to get..all d best..hope for the best..


----------



## pacsoft

km2410 said:


> ya it all depends upon luck..sumtyms file is with co n officers say that it has been frwd to decision maker so do not go for what officers say...did u call ahc recently???


I got this info from my CO through email - that file has been sent for final approval. Calling AHC doesn't make any sense as they always give conflicting info; though to be honest my wife or I have been lucky - as they have spoken very politely to us so far.


----------



## pacsoft

km2410 said:


> hi,
> jasp and pacsoft...
> i think u guys gonna get visa soon..its ur tym to get..all d best..hope for the best..


Thanks Km.. I hope everyone here should get visa soon.. I believe one of the most challenging phases of our lives...


----------



## aussieland

jolteon said:


> I know...
> I will never advise anyone in future to apply at AHC New Delhi for Subclass 309..
> its better to bring your partner on visitor visa to Australia first and then apply from Onshore..atleast your partner will be with you..no matter how long it takes


Is it easy..???
And how to do that...??
Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## km2410

pacsoft said:


> Thanks Km.. I hope everyone here should get visa soon.. I believe one of the most challenging phases of our lives...


hi,
ya me too believe its very challenging phase...


----------



## dhillon22

*dhillon22*

applied on 11 Mar 
CO Assigned 13 May asked for additional documents same day.
all documents sent on 21 May.
not yet assigned


----------



## dhillon22

dhillon22 said:


> applied on 11 Mar
> CO Assigned 13 May asked for additional documents same day.
> all documents sent on 21 May.
> not yet assigned


this is very annnoying, shouldn't be taking so long


----------



## dhillon22

any updates for Mar appplicants pls...


----------



## sharathravula

*hi*

Hello everyone,thanks for the previous responses...
my wife attended for her medicals on july 12 in india...when we called to AHC operator said they received it on 20th july then they sent to australia,and it takes 6to8 weeks to get the medical clearance then only CO will come to contact with us.

is it really 6to8 weeks?any one got problem with medicals before?we applied on may 9 and CO assigned on july 7 and asked for medicals and re submit the form 47sp (only qn 80 and 81)...i submitted all the docs witj my application...is he gng to ask for the extra docs after getting the medicals or is it enough with docs...Pls advice me?

Thank you all.....


----------



## jolteon

aussieland said:


> Is it easy..???
> And how to do that...??
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I would think so...anyone can come with a visitor visa...and then if they remarry in a church in Australia or something and register..will they not be eligible to apply Onshore? They may be given bridging visa till a decision is reached


----------



## jolteon

dhillon22 said:


> any updates for Mar appplicants pls...


Seems like March applicants File has been lost somewhere... i can see April applicants getting visa...and COs actively processing July applicants...


----------



## jolteon

sharathravula said:


> Hello everyone,thanks for the previous responses...
> my wife attended for her medicals on july 12 in india...when we called to AHC operator said they received it on 20th july then they sent to australia,and it takes 6to8 weeks to get the medical clearance then only CO will come to contact with us.
> 
> is it really 6to8 weeks?any one got problem with medicals before?we applied on may 9 and CO assigned on july 7 and asked for medicals and re submit the form 47sp (only qn 80 and 81)...i submitted all the docs witj my application...is he gng to ask for the extra docs after getting the medicals or is it enough with docs...Pls advice me?
> 
> Thank you all.....


Most likely..as what the trend has been..its going to be long 6 month wait..expect to see your partner after 6 months...you may not want to submit passport and apply for visitor visa so that you are together till 3 months...


----------



## Reaper

*march visa*

hi all,

im new to this forum..

Applied 30/march/2011
co assigned by 8 weeks
add documents asked and submitted in 2 weeks

Now waiting 
Case officer is jithin rawal
intially it was neelam mishra

any idea about hws mr. rawal? 
sooo bad to stay apart ... i wish these immi guys will understand this.
any updates on march applications?? its buggin me big time that how delaying it is...


----------



## km2410

Reaper said:


> hi all,
> 
> im new to this forum..
> 
> Applied 30/march/2011
> co assigned by 8 weeks
> add documents asked and submitted in 2 weeks
> 
> Now waiting
> Case officer is jithin rawal
> intially it was neelam mishra
> 
> any idea about hws mr. rawal?
> sooo bad to stay apart ... i wish these immi guys will understand this.
> any updates on march applications?? its buggin me big time that how delaying it is...


hi,
When did they assigned new co???i am suffering from same situation as of urs..my co was neelam mishra now they have allocated neeru mary on 8th march n i lodge application on 24th march...


----------



## kumukamal

*How long it might take to get the spouse visa*

Hello,

My husband applied for the migration visa under subclass 475 to south Australia 2 years ago. Though it is not supposed to take 1 year, due to some change in rules he got the visa after 2 years. 

In the mean time we got married before he got the visa and he updated his marital status. After a month DIAC asked for my medical and PCC and Ielts by 06/04/11. we submitted the papers and on 31st may 2011 he got the visa alone. 

After getting the visa he applied for the spouse visa. We submitted all the papers which were on the checklist of the forms. We submitted all our papers for spouse visa on 16th july 2011 and he left for australia on 17th july.

Now my ques is how long will it take to get the visa??? Please let me know.


----------



## Reaper

*Far outt*

Man ... New co was appointed.. Sometimes ... I think 8th of July , but I spoke to the officers and they said changing co won't be making any difference in the time frame and to wait till it finish 5th month and it will be processed .. 
I went to India 4 times already to see my wife .. 

Woh I tell ya it's hard to be apart


----------



## kumukamal

*How long it might take to get the spouse visa*

Hello,

My husband applied for the migration visa under subclass 475 to south Australia 2 years ago. Though it is not supposed to take 1 year, due to some change in rules he got the visa after 2 years. 

In the mean time we got married before he got the visa and he updated his marital status. After a month DIAC asked for my medical and PCC and Ielts by 06/04/11. we submitted the papers and on 31st may 2011 he got the visa alone. 

After getting the visa he applied for the spouse visa. We submitted all the papers which were on the checklist of the forms. We submitted all our papers for spouse visa on 16th july 2011 and he left for australia on 17th july.

Now my ques is how long will it take to get the visa??? Please let me know.


----------



## aks4058

Hi km2410,

I called AHC last week and the operator said it is under processing. When I asked a very direct question that when would i get the visa she said " in august" then i asked what first week , second week or third week and listen to this she said "Fourth week" bull****..!!!

Very annoying.

I know few people that they applied in January and they got the visa in 2.5 months..and this is true. I really don't know how all these work

Cheers.




km2410 said:


> hi aks4058...
> Any news from ahc ..bcoz our co is same...n saru already got visa as her co was ruby n she is very good at handling cases soon..she applied on 1/4/2011...


----------



## inozland

@aks4058
Fact sheet 37 has some pointer

"In relation to Partner and Child category visa applications, higher priority in processing may be considered in cases where there are compelling or compassionate circumstances. If such circumstances exist, applicants will need to advise the visa office where their application is being processed and provide evidence to support their claims. There is no guarantee that your application will be prioritised. Other applicants may have equally or more compelling and compassionate circumstances and there is a limited number of visas that can be granted in the program year."



cheers!





aks4058 said:


> Hi km2410,
> 
> I called AHC last week and the operator said it is under processing. When I asked a very direct question that when would i get the visa she said " in august" then i asked what first week , second week or third week and listen to this she said "Fourth week" bull****..!!!
> 
> Very annoying.
> 
> I know few people that they applied in January and they got the visa in 2.5 months..and this is true. I really don't know how all these work
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## km2410

aks4058 said:


> Hi km2410,
> 
> I called AHC last week and the operator said it is under processing. When I asked a very direct question that when would i get the visa she said " in august" then i asked what first week , second week or third week and listen to this she said "Fourth week" bull****..!!!
> 
> Very annoying.
> 
> I know few people that they applied in January and they got the visa in 2.5 months..and this is true. I really don't know how all these work
> 
> Cheers.


hi,
Officer gave u indirect answer..always she use to tell 5 months now indirectly she is saying august last week..i.e. in 5 months..donno y only with march applicants this all is happening..april once are getting visas before us..too frustrating waiting for dis long...


----------



## km2410

hello everyone,
Again monday ..started hoping..


----------



## inozland

congrats jasp!


----------



## slap

Congrats Jasp!! Some glimpse of hope for March applicants can be seen n felt.


----------



## da124

*Annoyed*

I just found out that Ruby's role has changed and i will be appointed with a new case officer by the end of this week. It is really frustrating how these ppl work. I sent her an email asking for an update on my application, and only then did she say she is no more my case officer. She asked me email [email protected] and put URGENT as the topic for any updates.

I guess everyone with Ruby will get new case officers. 

Sorry for the bad news...congrats Jasp


----------



## aks4058

As far as i know, they have quota for no. of visas that they can issue in a given month. I hope as the new month has started the applicants for Feb, march and april should get the visa in the first two weeks.

:help::help:




km2410 said:


> hello everyone,
> Again monday ..started hoping..


----------



## nick.perth

*hi*

hey jasp 
congratulations wish u a great life ahead.....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## km2410

hi,
heartly congratulations to jasp!!!!


----------



## jolteon

da124 said:


> I just found out that Ruby's role has changed and i will be appointed with a new case officer by the end of this week. It is really frustrating how these ppl work. I sent her an email asking for an update on my application, and only then did she say she is no more my case officer. She asked me email [email protected] and put URGENT as the topic for any updates.
> 
> I guess everyone with Ruby will get new case officers.
> 
> Sorry for the bad news...congrats Jasp


Where did you get this news from?


----------



## km2410

aks4058 said:


> As far as i know, they have quota for no. of visas that they can issue in a given month. I hope as the new month has started the applicants for Feb, march and april should get the visa in the first two weeks.
> 
> :help::help:


hi,
today jasp got visa..so m very happy, as atleast march applications are processed ...


----------



## rav4uu

Congarts to Jasp. Atleast some hope for March files.......


----------



## Jasp

rav4uu said:


> Congarts to Jasp. Atleast some hope for March files.......


Hello guys
My wife have not got visa yet. Who told you that we got visa?
Jas


----------



## pacsoft

Jasp said:


> Hello guys
> My wife have not got visa yet. Who told you that we got visa?
> Jas


Definitely then someone is playing with the spreadsheet. Seeing this, I thought probably now it will be our turn as I applied for my wife's visa on 7th March '2011.
Pretty sad and shame if people are playing around like this..
Hopefully, Jas your wife gets visa soon...


----------



## inozland

very sad jasp.. 
hope u get ur visa soon...
Now I wonder someone might have messed up the saru's time line in the spreadsheet. It is surprising she got it so quickly where as all march applicants are waiting!



Jasp said:


> Hello guys
> My wife have not got visa yet. Who told you that we got visa?
> Jas


----------



## rav4uu

Jasp said:


> Hello guys
> My wife have not got visa yet. Who told you that we got visa?
> Jas



That is shame . someone playing with spreadsheet. I can understand AHC is playing with us but now one of us.... Sorry jasp...we hope ur wife will get visa soon.


----------



## pangenib

Jasp said:


> Hello guys
> My wife have not got visa yet. Who told you that we got visa?
> Jas


It is sad and shame if people are playing around like this..
Hopefully, Jas your wife gets visa soon...


----------



## dhillon22

i check the visa and mail abt 50 times every day, friday evening is the worst as no hope of visa on saturday and sunday.........monday brings new hope


----------



## nick.perth

*sad news*

wat nonsense y r people getting insane plzzzzzz dont touch the spreadsheet unless you r sure ... it is mentioned on the spread sheet too... lets behave like educated


----------



## km2410

hello everyone,
please who ever is doing dis plz dont play with our emotions..we all were so happy..i think surely someone did with saru timeline too..


----------



## km2410

nick.perth said:


> wat nonsense y r people getting insane plzzzzzz dont touch the spreadsheet unless you r sure ... it is mentioned on the spread sheet too... lets behave like educated


hi,
now only we can believe is posted thread by us, not on timeline bcz anyone can play with spreadsheet..!!!


----------



## pacsoft

New day, new hope .. lets see if this day turns out any good ..!!


----------



## da124

jolteon said:


> Where did you get this news from?


Ruby herself told me, i emailed her for an update and she told me her role has changed!


----------



## pangenib

da124 said:


> Ruby herself told me, i emailed her for an update and she told me her role has changed!


Thnx dal124! I emailed her and got the same reply to contact immi!... with the email mentionning the subject URGENT


----------



## oz309

*Changing spreadsheet (format/timeline)*

Hi All 

I am upset looking at the way few(knowingly or unknowingly) making changes to the spreadsheet. I would appeal to all to use the spreadsheet wisely and do not make changes to others timeline which one has no business in. 

To avoid this confusion we can make the spread sheet secured by making userid and password mandatory. 

Let me know your thoughts on this. 

Regards
Oz309


----------



## km2410

Hi guys,
Anyone called ahc from march first week apllicants???Eagerly waiting to know whats goin on...


----------



## km2410

hi aks4085,
Any update???any mail from neeru???


----------



## mar309

sharathravula said:


> Hello everyone,thanks for the previous responses...
> my wife attended for her medicals on july 12 in india...when we called to AHC operator said they received it on 20th july then they sent to australia,and it takes 6to8 weeks to get the medical clearance then only CO will come to contact with us.
> 
> is it really 6to8 weeks?any one got problem with medicals before?we applied on may 9 and CO assigned on july 7 and asked for medicals and re submit the form 47sp (only qn 80 and 81)...i submitted all the docs witj my application...is he gng to ask for the extra docs after getting the medicals or is it enough with docs...Pls advice me?
> 
> Thank you all.....


Yes sharath, thats the time for medical clearance. It was 6 weeks, i think now they increased to 8 weeks; as they increased all timelines


----------



## km2410

sharathravula said:


> Hello everyone,thanks for the previous responses...
> my wife attended for her medicals on july 12 in india...when we called to AHC operator said they received it on 20th july then they sent to australia,and it takes 6to8 weeks to get the medical clearance then only CO will come to contact with us.
> 
> is it really 6to8 weeks?any one got problem with medicals before?we applied on may 9 and CO assigned on july 7 and asked for medicals and re submit the form 47sp (only qn 80 and 81)...i submitted all the docs witj my application...is he gng to ask for the extra docs after getting the medicals or is it enough with docs...Pls advice me?
> 
> Thank you all.....


hi,
I got the same answer when i called,bt when i asked my co she said all medical docs she confirm, i think its bcoz immigration officers dont have anything to answer that y they give such answers..nothing to worry you ask your co..


----------



## mar309

inozland said:


> very sad jasp..
> hope u get ur visa soon...
> Now I wonder someone might have messed up the saru's time line in the spreadsheet. It is surprising she got it so quickly where as all march applicants are waiting!


if some one is really playing with the sheet, why only saru or jasp? and tht too with some specific dates, some thing very wrong. Lets give some authentication. whts say?


----------



## mar309

oz309 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am upset looking at the way few(knowingly or unknowingly) making changes to the spreadsheet. I would appeal to all to use the spreadsheet wisely and do not make changes to others timeline which one has no business in.
> 
> To avoid this confusion we can make the spread sheet secured by making userid and password mandatory.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts on this.
> 
> Regards
> Oz309


Yes Oz309, please create credentials and let us know thru private messages; thanks.

The time when u received visa, the spreadsheet was very clear with all proper colors....please create credentials for spreadsheet to bring it back to proper shape


----------



## mar309

Jasp said:


> Hello guys
> My wife have not got visa yet. Who told you that we got visa?
> Jas


Hi Jasp, a small doubt... are they still asking you to wait ? because you will be completing your timelines of 5 months... any idea you are searching for? like mailing immigration or anything similar..


----------



## inozland

Basically ppl should be careful while editing the sheet. Even with authentication someone can mess up. At present time line sheet is really messy, there is no ordering by app lodgment date anymore. 

But the real questiion is why all apps are stuck at AHC New Delhi? Are they short of stuff? Are COs quiting their jobs? Are there too many apps to process? Not sure what's really going on!



mar309 said:


> if some one is really playing with the sheet, why only saru or jasp? and tht too with some specific dates, some thing very wrong. Lets give some authentication. whts say?


----------



## mar309

inozland said:


> Basically ppl should be careful while editing the sheet. Even with authentication someone can mess up. At present time line sheet is really messy, there is no ordering by app lodgment date anymore.
> 
> But the real questiion is why all apps are stuck at AHC New Delhi? Are they short of stuff? Are COs quiting their jobs? Are there too many apps to process? Not sure what's really going on!


As we see from the spreadsheet i think there are few COs and we already heard that one CO left and other got promotion. some on also said that there are some practical problems at their end, they might be falling short of COs ( might be the reason as some one who crossed 9 weeks could not get a CO). As per my opinion, people atleast whose cases are processed (where COs are already allocated) should get visas


----------



## Jasp

mar309 said:


> Hi Jasp, a small doubt... are they still asking you to wait ? because you will be completing your timelines of 5 months... any idea you are searching for? like mailing immigration or anything similar..


I have sent an email to case officer yesterday Nd to immi today for the status of visa application. Have not received response yet


----------



## pacsoft

km2410 said:


> Hi guys,
> Anyone called ahc from march first week apllicants???Eagerly waiting to know whats goin on...


HI..
My wife called AHC to know the status - same usual reply, file has been forwarded to final decision maker. 
When she asked, any idea how long it can take ? Reply came, Madam please wait for 5 months.. My wife said, we are almost nearing 5 months - only 2-3 days ..
AHC - oh is it ? let us check ? And then the reply came please wait till next to next week and then give us a call back.
This shattered my wife's hope and mine.. We were eagerly waiting for August !!
Doesn't look like this is going to end soon..
My opinion, I believe we should have signature petition to some senior authority here - may be officials don't know what's going on at AHC Delhi ?? Just an opinion ..
As this has really tested my and I believe everyone's patience..
-ps


----------



## km2410

pacsoft said:


> HI..
> My wife called AHC to know the status - same usual reply, file has been forwarded to final decision maker.
> When she asked, any idea how long it can take ? Reply came, Madam please wait for 5 months.. My wife said, we are almost nearing 5 months - only 2-3 days ..
> AHC - oh is it ? let us check ? And then the reply came please wait till next to next week and then give us a call back.
> This shattered my wife's hope and mine.. We were eagerly waiting for August !!
> Doesn't look like this is going to end soon..
> My opinion, I believe we should have signature petition to some senior authority here - may be officials don't know what's going on at AHC Delhi ?? Just an opinion ..
> As this has really tested my and I believe everyone's patience..
> -ps


hi,
Very sad to hear this..y we have been facing such situation? how ahc is wrking? Atleast they should give proper reply in response to our questions..All hope dead..


----------



## Jasp

km2410 said:


> hi,
> Very sad to hear this..y we have been facing such situation? how ahc is wrking? Atleast they should give proper reply in response to our questions..All hope dead..


Whatever they quote on phone is not all time true. They say whatever they want to say. I suggest sending an email inquiry to immigration.dfat.gov.au in this way they have to reply in written in 3 days and have to give true answer.


----------



## ravin4all

*Hi*

My wife called AHC today and she was told that she would get her visa on 8th March 2011.

I was taken by surprise how she got a precise date from an operator, when everyone else here in this forum is struggling. It seems the operator got friendly and even said to have assured her that she can book her tickets on 10th March 2011.

Im quite certain that operator is playing foul. However, we really dont have much choice than waiting… 

For all who want to know when I applied, Application recd at AHC on 9th March 2011 via VFS Bangalore.

Once I get her VISA, I would write a letter to Minister of Immigration to show him my gratitude as following “Mr. Minister, F**K you very much for a very extra ordinary service provided by your HC in New Delhi. I guess AHC in New Delhi should be truly honoured for its world class employees. I am sure your employees their might have highest level of Job Satisfaction, I mean who would not love a Job where no one cares by when you need to finish stuff. ( I WISH I WAS A CASE OFFICER, I JUST LOVE THE WAY THEY F**K UP STANDARD PROCESSING TIMELINES”. I really don't have much to say & may God R*T you in the hell for testing my patience every second & still counting. BYE”

Sorry if it sounded any offensive, but I really couldn't have had helped myself. I had to get this frustration out…


----------



## Jasp

ravin4all said:


> My wife called AHC today and she was told that she would get her visa on 8th March 2011.
> 
> I was taken by surprise how she got a precise date from an operator, when everyone else here in this forum is struggling. It seems the operator got friendly and even said to have assured her that she can book her tickets on 10th March 2011.
> 
> Im quite certain that operator is playing foul. However, we really dont have much choice than waiting&#133;
> 
> For all who want to know when I applied, Application recd at AHC on 9th March 2011 via VFS Bangalore.
> 
> Once I get her VISA, I would write a letter to Minister of Immigration to show him my gratitude as following &#147;Mr. Minister, F**K you very much for a very extra ordinary service provided by your HC in New Delhi. I guess AHC in New Delhi should be truly honoured for its world class employees. I am sure your employees their might have highest level of Job Satisfaction, I mean who would not love a Job where no one cares by when you need to finish stuff. ( I WISH I WAS A CASE OFFICER, I JUST LOVE THE WAY THEY F**K UP STANDARD PROCESSING TIMELINES&#148;. I really don't have much to say & may God R*T you in the hell for testing my patience every second & still counting. BYE&#148;
> 
> Sorry if it sounded any offensive, but I really couldn't have had helped myself. I had to get this frustration out&#133;


You can report the matter to global feedback unit where every complaint is handled seriously and answered by senior officer. But the date she is telling can be correct as they have this information on there system as to when visa is granted after it is sent for final order.


----------



## slap

Hope that we all are living on . 

I was happy though it took 8 weeks to appoint a CO and then hope raised when Jan files were cleared and more hope when Feb files went through now what should i live on ....Frustations thats the only thing in my mind when March files doesn't go through as per the datelines.

I feel awkward while i talk to my family , i feel that they may think i am lying to them , i don't really have any answer to my wife questions. 

Patience that we had gonna vanish soon....

I wish we had an option to talk to a better person . If they have mentioned the time frame whay don't they go with it.

Do we really care if someone is promoted , or someone is on a holiday all we need is a service a proper service that we have paid for.


----------



## inozland

Are you sure it is 8th March 2011 ?? not 8 Aug 2011 ????



ravin4all said:


> My wife called AHC today and she was told that she would get her visa on 8th March 2011.
> 
> I was taken by surprise how she got a precise date from an operator, when everyone else here in this forum is struggling. It seems the operator got friendly and even said to have assured her that she can book her tickets on 10th March 2011.
> 
> Im quite certain that operator is playing foul. However, we really dont have much choice than waiting…
> 
> For all who want to know when I applied, Application recd at AHC on 9th March 2011 via VFS Bangalore.
> 
> Once I get her VISA, I would write a letter to Minister of Immigration to show him my gratitude as following “Mr. Minister, F**K you very much for a very extra ordinary service provided by your HC in New Delhi. I guess AHC in New Delhi should be truly honoured for its world class employees. I am sure your employees their might have highest level of Job Satisfaction, I mean who would not love a Job where no one cares by when you need to finish stuff. ( I WISH I WAS A CASE OFFICER, I JUST LOVE THE WAY THEY F**K UP STANDARD PROCESSING TIMELINES”. I really don't have much to say & may God R*T you in the hell for testing my patience every second & still counting. BYE”
> 
> Sorry if it sounded any offensive, but I really couldn't have had helped myself. I had to get this frustration out…


----------



## jolteon

ravin4all said:


> My wife called AHC today and she was told that she would get her visa on 8th March 2011.
> 
> I was taken by surprise how she got a precise date from an operator, when everyone else here in this forum is struggling. It seems the operator got friendly and even said to have assured her that she can book her tickets on 10th March 2011.
> 
> Im quite certain that operator is playing foul. However, we really dont have much choice than waiting…
> 
> For all who want to know when I applied, Application recd at AHC on 9th March 2011 via VFS Bangalore.
> 
> Once I get her VISA, I would write a letter to Minister of Immigration to show him my gratitude as following “Mr. Minister, F**K you very much for a very extra ordinary service provided by your HC in New Delhi. I guess AHC in New Delhi should be truly honoured for its world class employees. I am sure your employees their might have highest level of Job Satisfaction, I mean who would not love a Job where no one cares by when you need to finish stuff. ( I WISH I WAS A CASE OFFICER, I JUST LOVE THE WAY THEY F**K UP STANDARD PROCESSING TIMELINES”. I really don't have much to say & may God R*T you in the hell for testing my patience every second & still counting. BYE”
> 
> Sorry if it sounded any offensive, but I really couldn't have had helped myself. I had to get this frustration out…


I can all understand your frustration and mirror it as well


----------



## jolteon

pacsoft said:


> HI..
> My wife called AHC to know the status - same usual reply, file has been forwarded to final decision maker.
> When she asked, any idea how long it can take ? Reply came, Madam please wait for 5 months.. My wife said, we are almost nearing 5 months - only 2-3 days ..
> AHC - oh is it ? let us check ? And then the reply came please wait till next to next week and then give us a call back.
> This shattered my wife's hope and mine.. We were eagerly waiting for August !!
> Doesn't look like this is going to end soon..
> My opinion, I believe we should have signature petition to some senior authority here - may be officials don't know what's going on at AHC Delhi ?? Just an opinion ..
> As this has really tested my and I believe everyone's patience..
> -ps


Seriously..there are some really ill trained, ill mannered boys and girls at the AHC working as "Visa Officers". They have no manners to talk, dont give any information...and are always so rude...

I have no answers for my wife's questions, her family's questions, her life is even more hard..as people in india keep asking the same question over n over again..when will your visa come blah blah blah...

Really a very bad time for us who are approaching 5 months..especially when there is no clarity/surity that visa will be received in 5 months time...


----------



## km2410

Brains stopped working..


----------



## km2410

ravin4all said:


> My wife called AHC today and she was told that she would get her visa on 8th March 2011.
> 
> I was taken by surprise how she got a precise date from an operator, when everyone else here in this forum is struggling. It seems the operator got friendly and even said to have assured her that she can book her tickets on 10th March 2011.
> 
> Im quite certain that operator is playing foul. However, we really dont have much choice than waiting…
> 
> For all who want to know when I applied, Application recd at AHC on 9th March 2011 via VFS Bangalore.
> 
> Once I get her VISA, I would write a letter to Minister of Immigration to show him my gratitude as following “Mr. Minister, F**K you very much for a very extra ordinary service provided by your HC in New Delhi. I guess AHC in New Delhi should be truly honoured for its world class employees. I am sure your employees their might have highest level of Job Satisfaction, I mean who would not love a Job where no one cares by when you need to finish stuff. ( I WISH I WAS A CASE OFFICER, I JUST LOVE THE WAY THEY F**K UP STANDARD PROCESSING TIMELINES”. I really don't have much to say & may God R*T you in the hell for testing my patience every second & still counting. BYE”
> 
> Sorry if it sounded any offensive, but I really couldn't have had helped myself. I had to get this frustration out…


hi,
How come 8th march..it would be 8th august..


----------



## rav4uu

jolteon said:


> Seriously..there are some really ill trained, ill mannered boys and girls at the AHC working as "Visa Officers". They have no manners to talk, dont give any information...and are always so rude...
> 
> I have no answers for my wife's questions, her family's questions, her life is even more hard..as people in india keep asking the same question over n over again..when will your visa come blah blah blah...
> 
> Really a very bad time for us who are approaching 5 months..especially when there is no clarity/surity that visa will be received in 5 months time...


i strongly agree with you. We should do something about it and write a official letter to head of immigration or ministers. They should know ....what kind of customer service standards they are providing at AHC, New Delhi. They r just pissing us off..


----------



## Manpreet

*Case officer changed*

Hello frnds
Applied on 6 April got mail after 8 weeks from madhvi and now case has been changed. New case officer is isha bubber, I have sent the requested docs on 22 June to madhvi. I don't know y they have changed the case officer. Other fellows with the case officer as madhvi , r they having the same situation ( visa officer changed ) or not ?? Will this make any difference to the processing of the visa file ? Good luck to all
Of us.


----------



## km2410

Manpreet said:


> Hello frnds
> Applied on 6 April got mail after 8 weeks from madhvi and now case has been changed. New case officer is isha bubber, I have sent the requested docs on 22 June to madhvi. I don't know y they have changed the case officer. Other fellows with the case officer as madhvi , r they having the same situation ( visa officer changed ) or not ?? Will this make any difference to the processing of the visa file ? Good luck to all
> Of us.


hi,
Possibly ur co is changed as lots of applicants r also facing same problem including me..but processing time wont change as per co..


----------



## ravin4all

km2410 said:


> hi,
> How come 8th march..it would be 8th august..


My wife called AHC today and she was told that she would get her visa on 8th August 2011.

I was taken by surprise how she got a precise date from an operator, when everyone else here in this forum is struggling. It seems the operator got friendly and even said to have assured her that she can book her tickets on 10th August 2011.

Im quite certain that operator is playing foul. However, we really dont have much choice than waiting…

For all who want to know when I applied, Application recd at AHC on 9th March 2011 via VFS Bangalore.

Once I get her VISA, I would write a letter to Minister of Immigration to show him my gratitude as following “Mr. Minister, F**K you very much for a very extra ordinary service provided by your HC in New Delhi. I guess AHC in New Delhi should be truly honoured for its world class employees. I am sure your employees their might have highest level of Job Satisfaction, I mean who would not love a Job where no one cares by when you need to finish stuff. ( I WISH I WAS A CASE OFFICER, I JUST LOVE THE WAY THEY F**K UP STANDARD PROCESSING TIMELINES”. I really don't have much to say & may God R*T you in the hell for testing my patience every second & still counting. BYE”

Sorry if it sounded any offensive, but I really couldn't have had helped myself. I had to get this frustration out… 


{ JUST FIXED THE MONTHS - > IT should have been August Not March in 2nd PARA)


----------



## pacsoft

ravin4all said:


> My wife called AHC today and she was told that she would get her visa on 8th August 2011.
> 
> I was taken by surprise how she got a precise date from an operator, when everyone else here in this forum is struggling. It seems the operator got friendly and even said to have assured her that she can book her tickets on 10th August 2011.
> 
> Im quite certain that operator is playing foul. However, we really dont have much choice than waiting…
> 
> For all who want to know when I applied, Application recd at AHC on 9th March 2011 via VFS Bangalore.
> 
> Once I get her VISA, I would write a letter to Minister of Immigration to show him my gratitude as following “Mr. Minister, F**K you very much for a very extra ordinary service provided by your HC in New Delhi. I guess AHC in New Delhi should be truly honoured for its world class employees. I am sure your employees their might have highest level of Job Satisfaction, I mean who would not love a Job where no one cares by when you need to finish stuff. ( I WISH I WAS A CASE OFFICER, I JUST LOVE THE WAY THEY F**K UP STANDARD PROCESSING TIMELINES”. I really don't have much to say & may God R*T you in the hell for testing my patience every second & still counting. BYE”
> 
> Sorry if it sounded any offensive, but I really couldn't have had helped myself. I had to get this frustration out…
> 
> 
> { JUST FIXED THE MONTHS - > IT should have been August Not March in 2nd PARA)


Dude,

Hopefully what operator has said turns out to be true .. We all are in same boat (I applied for my wife's visa on 7th March and my wife was informed to wait until next to next week). 
God forbid, if that's not the case - make a note of date and time when she called AHC and if she knows the name and lodge a complaint with global helpline ... 
I would do it if I were you. If they give me date confidently and ask us to book tickets and it turns out to be fake, it's like playing with people and providing misleading information - this is a serious offence in Australia. And AHC employees are part of Australian government.
Cheers,
-ps


----------



## Manpreet

hello frnds
as i told my case officer has been reallocated, i would like to know does the new case officer check all the docs from the begining or it should be fine with everything ?
good luck to all of us.


----------



## mar309

Manpreet said:


> hello frnds
> as i told my case officer has been reallocated, i would like to know does the new case officer check all the docs from the begining or it should be fine with everything ?
> good luck to all of us.


hi manpreet,

thanks for the information. Even i enquired today, mailed my CO (madhvi) ; i got a reply from new CO saying that my CO has been changed. She gave an update that my file was forwarded for final decision. 

I dont think they relook everything again, they just continue with existing status of app.


----------



## pacsoft

Any updates from March guys ?


----------



## pacsoft

mar309 said:


> hi manpreet,
> 
> thanks for the information. Even i enquired today, mailed my CO (madhvi) ; i got a reply from new CO saying that my CO has been changed. She gave an update that my file was forwarded for final decision.
> 
> I dont think they relook everything again, they just continue with existing status of app.


Don't know what their plans are ? They are forwarding files for final decision and thats it .. Looks like a stop there.. Hope we all get to hear good news soon.


----------



## Manpreet

pacsoft said:


> Don't know what their plans are ? They are forwarding files for final decision and thats it .. Looks like a stop there.. Hope we all get to hear good news soon.


Hi pacsoft
Have they sent ur file to the final decision maker as well? Did u ally in march ?


----------



## pacsoft

Manpreet said:


> Hi pacsoft
> Have they sent ur file to the final decision maker as well? Did u ally in march ?


Applied on 7th March .. It has been around 45 days, my file has been sent for final approval.


----------



## Jasp

pacsoft said:


> Applied on 7th March .. It has been around 45 days, my file has been sent for final approval.


Probably that's false info. File on final decision can't take more than 30 days.


----------



## pangenib

pacsoft said:


> Don't know what their plans are ? They are forwarding files for final decision and thats it .. Looks like a stop there.. Hope we all get to hear good news soon.


I called AHD n was confirmed it has been gone for final decision second time on 27 July. Asked her to email me the confirming that it has gone for final decision. That's the only solid evidence to make complain. Actually I got email from AHD telling apologies for incorrect information and staff not introducing themselves 1 months ago. 


Please guys help yourself and record every communication!;


----------



## pangenib

Jasp said:


> Probably that's false info. File on final decision can't take more than 30 days.


Is there solid evidence to confirm that the final decision should be made with in 30 days. Coz my file has gone for final decisions on 27!

Regards!


----------



## navzz

Hi

I wanna ask whether applications lodged through agents are processed fast as compared to applications lodged by self?


----------



## paddypops

No I applied through an agent and it made no difference with the processing times.


----------



## inozland

According to DIAC fact sheet 37, all partner applications have equal priority according to lodgment date. Some applications may be given higher priority due to compelling circumstances.



navzz said:


> Hi
> 
> I wanna ask whether applications lodged through agents are processed fast as compared to applications lodged by self?


----------



## Manpreet

mar309 said:


> hi manpreet,
> 
> thanks for the information. Even i enquired today, mailed my CO (madhvi) ; i got a reply from new CO saying that my CO has been changed. She gave an update that my file was forwarded for final decision.
> 
> I dont think they relook everything again, they just continue with existing status of app.


Hello mate
If I remember I think ur co was madhvi . Can u tell me when ur file wad sent for final decision and who was ur co at te time of sending file to final officer . Good luck to all of us.


----------



## navzz

inozland said:


> According to DIAC fact sheet 37, all partner applications have equal priority according to lodgment date. Some applications may be given higher priority due to compelling circumstances.


Thanks inozland and paddypops


----------



## pacsoft

Jasp said:


> Probably that's false info. File on final decision can't take more than 30 days.


I was informed by CO .. And he made clear that Decision makers are busy in clearing Jan/Feb files and hopefully my file will be finalised by August.


----------



## inozland

Is there any owner for the entry "Mirza Khan" in the spread sheet ? If no, then entry should be deleted?


----------



## pacsoft

Did anyone try to call AHC today ? I tried it looks like they are not even taking any calls ! Looks like AHC has collapsed and no work is being done .. Frustrating !!
Any updates guys ?


----------



## inozland

I am still waiting for a response to an email query sent couple of days ago!

May be they are busy... reading from this forum I can infer that they are short of stuff.... Now I have reasons to beleive that COs might be actually quiting their job.. How come suddenly so many COs are promoted??? I doubt.. perhaps they are quiting their job....



pacsoft said:


> Did anyone try to call AHC today ? I tried it looks like they are not even taking any calls ! Looks like AHC has collapsed and no work is being done .. Frustrating !!
> Any updates guys ?


----------



## nick.perth

*called ahc*

guys today in the morning i called up ahc to know the status of my app, the operator told me that since u know that the file will be processed within 5months....wen she realised and checked the date of lodgement ...she didnot have any answer for the delay... she told me to hold on for a while so that she can check wid my co...after 5-10mins she told me that your case officer will update u by next week.. i dont know wat does that mean???? so again left wid no option...
wait...wait...wait


----------



## dhillon22

come on, pls for god sake wake up...................this is not the rocket science, check the bloody file and give the visa. i am sick of calling, mailing and checking the status. these people at AHC are from other planet, they don't know the grief and pain of staying away from partner..


----------



## inozland

Does anybody have any idea about the timelines for spouse visa from othe countries lik US/Uk??


----------



## mar309

Manpreet said:


> Hello mate
> If I remember I think ur co was madhvi . Can u tell me when ur file wad sent for final decision and who was ur co at te time of sending file to final officer . Good luck to all of us.


Hey Manpreet, yes my CO was madhvi. I have no idea when it was sent for final decision, but i guess it was madhvi when the file was sent for final decision


----------



## jolteon

inozland said:


> Does anybody have any idea about the timelines for spouse visa from othe countries lik US/Uk??


Yep....checked other forums..its like in US most ppl get within 2-3 weeks and in Europe...some have got in matter of 5 days!!!!!!!


----------



## jolteon

nick.perth said:


> guys today in the morning i called up ahc to know the status of my app, the operator told me that since u know that the file will be processed within 5months....wen she realised and checked the date of lodgement ...she didnot have any answer for the delay... she told me to hold on for a while so that she can check wid my co...after 5-10mins she told me that your case officer will update u by next week.. i dont know wat does that mean???? so again left wid no option...
> wait...wait...wait


That means that the phone call made the CO wake up from sleep that 5 months is over...


----------



## jolteon

dhillon22 said:


> come on, pls for god sake wake up...................this is not the rocket science, check the bloody file and give the visa. i am sick of calling, mailing and checking the status. these people at AHC are from other planet, they don't know the grief and pain of staying away from partner..


Yep..totally agree...this forum is a support that we are not alone...but us March applicants must have a signed petition AFTER we have got our visas about the AHC slack!


----------



## pacsoft

jolteon said:


> Yep....checked other forums..its like in US most ppl get within 2-3 weeks and in Europe...some have got in matter of 5 days!!!!!!!


I have friends here - Indian applicants who have got visa within 15 days to friends who have got visa at the max within three and a half months.. Of course, none in 2011. They were 2010 or before. 
But through contacts I know couple of guys, who have applied in March and have got visa approved in two and half months...
So no one tell what's cooking there, unless someone knows anyone internal to AHC, New Delhi ..
My work colleague, also discussed my case with one of the most senior immigration lawyer here in Australia ( she was his family friend) and immigration advisor to Govt - Even the lady was surprised to know this, she can't believe. She confirmed there has been no official change in Spouse Visa procedures and there is no capping set on this visa category. But unfortunately, She can't do anything for me or for anyone; as this falls outside her jurisdiction. And since I don't have any direct contact with her, even I can't ask more.


----------



## pacsoft

Last day of the week, last hope .. if not today , then nothing on sat /sun.. Good luck to all ..


----------



## Jasp

Hello

I emailed my case officer and asked her that my 5 months are complete. She replied that 5 months is average processing time and my file is undergoing assessment.case officer is also changed after 5 months as madhvi is no more case officer.


----------



## pacsoft

Jasp said:


> Hello
> 
> I emailed my case officer and asked her that my 5 months are complete. She replied that 5 months is average processing time and my file is undergoing assessment.case officer is also changed after 5 months as madhvi is no more case officer.


Is this the new update they have ? Have they changed their stand ? I mean did they ever say file was sent for approval and now saying it's under assessment.


----------



## pangenib

pacsoft said:


> Is this the new update they have ? Have they changed their stand ? I mean did they ever say file was sent for approval and now saying it's under assessment.


Have u got evidence that they have said the file has gone for final decision before if yes make a complain in golbal complain. Please guys make sure to get email from operator whatever thay siad in phone other wise it wont help. Atleast make not of what time called to immi and whom u spoke with and what was said.

I called yesterday and was said it has gone for final decsision making on last week of July. I said her if so could u sent me email mentioning it has gone for final decision making then she put me on hold for 5 minutes and said ok will send email in 10 minutes. Got email mentioning file send for final decision!

Regards,


----------



## oz309

*Timelines and Spreadsheets*

Hey all

I guess this is the first time where i have seen such a chaos with AHC, till now it was suppose to be either 5 months or less. I reckon some one should take the pain or reaching up to higher authority and check whats happening. As few of our friends has suggested we will need to fail a complaint stating that troma what the applicant is going through.

For the Visa time line i checked it by making making login a must, but to my luck it did not give an option to edit even after the user log's in. So lets continue the way it is for now. But i would request any one to making changes to the file. And lets not use any hard on people who are not a part of the forum.

If people post the timeline(even if they are not a part of the forum) it will help us understand the Time line better. 

I would request you all to leave it at that. 

Thanks
Oz309


----------



## inozland

Is it a CHAOS at AHC, Delhi ? Or Are they more strict with visa application? If it is the later, then perhaps they expect more documentation from our side? Any thoughts??




oz309 said:


> Hey all
> 
> I guess this is the first time where i have seen such a chaos with AHC, till now it was suppose to be either 5 months or less. I reckon some one should take the pain or reaching up to higher authority and check whats happening. As few of our friends has suggested we will need to fail a complaint stating that troma what the applicant is going through.
> 
> For the Visa time line i checked it by making making login a must, but to my luck it did not give an option to edit even after the user log's in. So lets continue the way it is for now. But i would request any one to making changes to the file. And lets not use any hard on people who are not a part of the forum.
> 
> If people post the timeline(even if they are not a part of the forum) it will help us understand the Time line better.
> 
> I would request you all to leave it at that.
> 
> Thanks
> Oz309


----------



## mar309

Jasp said:


> Hello
> 
> I emailed my case officer and asked her that my 5 months are complete. She replied that 5 months is average processing time and my file is undergoing assessment.case officer is also changed after 5 months as madhvi is no more case officer.


God...am going mad, looking at such answers. Afraid of calling AHC and getting any such replies.I was just counting days for 5 mnths and now, there is no hope of getting atleast after 5 months. 

They clearly said in their signature that the processing time is 5 months and now again all together a new escape...


----------



## mar309

pacsoft said:


> Is this the new update they have ? Have they changed their stand ? I mean did they ever say file was sent for approval and now saying it's under assessment.


Am worried about about this new word "assessment". Are they going to take it as a new file again....its not required to do it again when CO is changed at the end. How long does this final decision maker keep these files with him,..he has to release some time....

I know there are no answers for my frustrating ques...just couldn't shout at them


----------



## inozland

Now I am worried I wonder when we are gonna get visas. Even though I am April applicant, I am eagerly waiting for March files gets cleared. 
Delay in AHC is beyond any explanation! 
The word "assessment" is a real concern. Are they re-processing the files for training the new joinee!!!!!


----------



## mosh2212

Hi pepl i am new to this site!!!but am really anxious and i want someone to help me with my questions!!!plz plz help me out!!i have applied for my australian spouse visa in may...my medicals hapnd in june ..and yest i gt my police clearance certificate which i have submitted to the delhi commision!!can someone juzt tell me til wen wil i get my visa..as in til wen shud i expect it to come!!!i miss my husband a lot and i wanna b with him as soon as posi!!plz help me out!!!


----------



## jolteon

mosh2212 said:


> Hi pepl i am new to this site!!!but am really anxious and i want someone to help me with my questions!!!plz plz help me out!!i have applied for my australian spouse visa in may...my medicals hapnd in june ..and yest i gt my police clearance certificate which i have submitted to the delhi commision!!can someone juzt tell me til wen wil i get my visa..as in til wen shud i expect it to come!!!i miss my husband a lot and i wanna b with him as soon as posi!!plz help me out!!!


Atleast 5 months from the day you applied...looking at the current trend..however if you are one of those lucky ones may be earlier!


----------



## rehan786

Hi All,

Could you please help me here. we have applied for spouse 309 in mid april and now CO send an e-mail as "Application sent for final Review". how much time will it take after the visa has been sent for final review. also me and my wife are on shore as she travelled on a tourist visa and we both are together and waiting for the pre-approval for visa grant. 
any suggestion would be of grate help.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jolteon

rehan786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please help me here. we have applied for spouse 309 in mid april and now CO send an e-mail as "Application sent for final Review". how much time will it take after the visa has been sent for final review. also me and my wife are on shore as she travelled on a tourist visa and we both are together and waiting for the pre-approval for visa grant.
> any suggestion would be of grate help.
> Thanks in advance.


congrats..you should get soon now...who is your co?


----------



## cdesai

Hi All,

This is my first post to this forum. We have applied for my wife's spouse visa in end of April. After reading message from Rehan (post#900), I want to eagerly know that applications submitted in April 2011 has been started for final processing? Any update will be really appreciated.

Sorry Rehan, this was not answer to your question. But I was curious to know where things are at. Hope you understand. Thanks.


----------



## jolteon

Jasp said:


> Hello
> 
> I emailed my case officer and asked her that my 5 months are complete. She replied that 5 months is average processing time and my file is undergoing assessment.case officer is also changed after 5 months as madhvi is no more case officer.


Did they give any time frame?


----------



## inozland

We applied last week of April and it has not gone for final decision. Having said that it depends on the case; each case is unique. Since rehan's case already gone for final decision (review ???), so be hopeful, yours time might be just around the corner. 



cdesai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post to this forum. We have applied for my wife's spouse visa in end of April. After reading message from Rehan (post#900), I want to eagerly know that applications submitted in April 2011 has been started for final processing? Any update will be really appreciated.
> 
> Sorry Rehan, this was not answer to your question. But I was curious to know where things are at. Hope you understand. Thanks.


----------



## projectOZ

congratulations to rehan, for having moved on to the final review !!

now i am very curious .. there are many march appliants who are still waiting for their visas .. 
i completely understand that every case is unique and have different complexity levels. 
but how different can they be for the timelines to differ so drastically ?

rehan, if you dont mind can you please share ur timelines with us ... i.e. when did u actually apply, when was the CO assigned, when did you undergo medical examination etc. 
or was it because your spouse is onshore with you, that your case has moved on faster than most of the others ?

just trying to understand, i hope you dont mind. 
thanks and regards
projectOZ


----------



## navzz

da124 said:


> Ruby herself told me, i emailed her for an update and she told me her role has changed!


Hi ,

Have new CO allocated to you? Even my CO (Ruby )changed, I have yet not been allocated a CO.


----------



## pangenib

navzz said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Have new CO allocated to you? Even my CO (Ruby )changed, I have yet not been allocated a CO.


Hi navazz!
My CO was as well Ruby. I called to AHD first week of august and was said I it went for final review and (asked to email the operator coz I don't trust them whatever they say on phone). Got email mentioning the application has gone for final review. 

I asked if I have new CO instead of Ruby, operator replied. " there is not any role of CO now as CO has forwarded your case for final review". 

Basically what I understood now is my case has gone for final review and I don't have CO now.


Applied on mid April. Medical cleared on sometime in June. Co Allocated on mid June.

Any updates of VISA GRANT GUYS!



regards.


----------



## paddypops

My husband called up on Friday and the operator said that it was still under final review and could take from a few days to more than a week,they have been saying this ever since our file was sent for final decision on the 14th of july.Lets see if this week brings out anything good for us.GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## inozland

@projectOZ
I dont understand how this works. It appears that some applications are judged more "approvable" than others. My personal opinion is that if two applications are almost identiacal except "Statutory declaration by a supporting
witness relating to a partner visa application" form 888. One applicant can obtain two such declarations from Australian citizen/PR, and other applicant can't get those from Australia, then it may make a big difference. This is my personal opinion though.



projectOZ said:


> i completely understand that every case is unique and have different complexity levels.
> but how different can they be for the timelines to differ so drastically ?


----------



## inozland

@paddypops
If I remember correctly, you applied on Dec 2010 and there was some tax related issue. How long did it take to resolve the tax issue for you, if you don't mind disclosing? 



paddypops said:


> My husband called up on Friday and the operator said that it was still under final review and could take from a few days to more than a week,they have been saying this ever since our file was sent for final decision on the 14th of july.Lets see if this week brings out anything good for us.GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## jolteon

inozland said:


> @projectOZ
> I dont understand how this works. It appears that some applications are judged more "approvable" than others. My personal opinion is that if two applications are almost identiacal except "Statutory declaration by a supporting
> witness relating to a partner visa application" form 888. One applicant can obtain two such declarations from Australian citizen/PR, and other applicant can't get those from Australia, then it may make a big difference. This is my personal opinion though.


Really..I gave both of mine as Aus Citizens but still did not get early...they attended my wedding and have photos with them which I submitted as proof....still no luck.


----------



## greenapple

Did anybody called immigration dept today regarding the March applications/i believed few candidates passed 5 months?


----------



## pacsoft

jolteon said:


> Really..I gave both of mine as Aus Citizens but still did not get early...they attended my wedding and have photos with them which I submitted as proof....still no luck.


I think this is the process no one knows ..

I submitted 5 - 888 as there is no harm in submitting more than 2. All 5 were Australian citizens. And I am not being racist here, out of 5, three were real Aussies. I hope everyone knows what real Aussie means.... 

I have no faith in file sent for final approval either. I hope everyone gets visa soon after there file is sent for final approval. 

As has been mine case, file sent for final approval from ages but no luck yet.

I have crossed 5 months now, and now speechless and have got no answer to anyone now. 

I have realized now, whatever the case is - there always will be discrimination somewhere; either love it or hate it but be ready to face it.

Sorry guys, but I don't have any words to say now ..


----------



## paddypops

inozland said:


> @paddypops
> If I remember correctly, you applied on Dec 2010 and there was some tax related issue. How long did it take to resolve the tax issue for you, if you don't mind disclosing?


Yes you are right,as stated in my earlier posts,I got my ammended notice of assessment from the tax office in 6 weeks as the tax office sent me the wrong one earlier and there was a delay.I submitted the new NOA and proof of payment on the 6th july,and in a couple of days came to know that the CO quit and they allocated my file to Heena Lal.She reviewed my file and sent it for final review on 14th july.Still waiting.........


----------



## inozland

Sorry to hear this..

I would be really worried since my wife never travelled to Aus before therefore she did not know anyone in Australia apart from me. I did get those stuff from relatives... lets see what happens to our case!



pacsoft said:


> I think this is the process no one knows ..
> 
> I submitted 5 - 888 as there is no harm in submitting more than 2. All 5 were Australian citizens. And I am not being racist here, out of 5, three were real Aussies. I hope everyone knows what real Aussie means....
> 
> I have no faith in file sent for final approval either. I hope everyone gets visa soon after there file is sent for final approval.
> 
> As has been mine case, file sent for final approval from ages but no luck yet.
> 
> I have crossed 5 months now, and now speechless and have got no answer to anyone now.
> 
> I have realized now, whatever the case is - there always will be discrimination somewhere; either love it or hate it but be ready to face it.
> 
> Sorry guys, but I don't have any words to say now ..


----------



## km2410

hi,
from above all post i think whenever case officer is assigned or asses or whatever they does but senior case officers are very busy and they have lots of files in queue,so time is taken in final decision..


----------



## dhillon22

couldn't agree more...., i called AHC today..sorry bloody AHC, they said my file has been sent for final decision since 17th June and decision will be made this month some time.


----------



## inozland

Any update ravin4all ? Last week you were told 8th Aug your visa will be issued ???


----------



## ravin4all

inozland said:


> Any update ravin4all ? Last week you were told 8th Aug your visa will be issued ???


Nope.. haven't heard anything yet !!!

I am really feeling very sorry for all of us, I hope everything turns out well and we all get our visas in next couple of days.


----------



## pacsoft

Called AHC just now .. Same usual crap; though the help desk girl was polite to speak..
She agreed now they are looking into March files, and the file is in queue. Once files before 7th March are cleared, senior visa officer will decide on my file.. 
And they are totally ignorant about the rule as probably we all know. She was explaining that they have limited number of visas that can be granted - I asked does spouse visa has capping ? 
She said yes. Unless rules have been changed and not disclosed to open world, web site clearly says NO CAPPING ON SPOUSE VISA..
Family Stream
Partner category visas:

Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped.
Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping.

Source -: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 21. Managing the Migration Program

Advised me to call by end of this month or probably by 25th Aug; if we haven't heard back anything..
so guys, nothing new to report.
Just hope & pray for all of us in this boat !!


----------



## jolteon

pacsoft said:


> Advised me to call by end of this month or probably by 25th Aug; if we haven't heard back anything..


Yes thats precisely they do...I have been told the same dialog last 4 times..call after 10 days


----------



## dhillon22

i called AHC just now they said wait for 2-3 weeks, march files r being processed, girl on line was polite compared to one i talked before. my case officer was ruby, but i have received an email from so called harpreet kaur saying she has been assigned new case officer, i am shocked, wht on earth is going on. god help us pls, this is probably the last thing i need from india


----------



## cdesai

How long your CO takes to reply back once you send an email. I sent an email before 1.5 weeks but haven't heard back from them.


----------



## inozland

Reading from this fourm and from my personal experience I would say some CO repond but some do not. For our case CO never replied back!



cdesai said:


> How long your CO takes to reply back once you send an email. I sent an email before 1.5 weeks but haven't heard back from them.


----------



## km2410

inozland said:


> Reading from this fourm and from my personal experience I would say some CO repond but some do not. For our case CO never replied back!


hi,
my co is neeru,she replies the same day mostly and if she is busy then exactly in 3 working days..


----------



## km2410

dhillon22 said:


> i called AHC just now they said wait for 2-3 weeks, march files r being processed, girl on line was polite compared to one i talked before. my case officer was ruby, but i have received an email from so called harpreet kaur saying she has been assigned new case officer, i am shocked, wht on earth is going on. god help us pls, this is probably the last thing i need from india


has ur file gone for final decision ur still with co?


----------



## pacsoft

inozland said:


> Reading from this fourm and from my personal experience I would say some CO repond but some do not. For our case CO never replied back!


It all depends. I believe we have been lucky so far - only once we did not get reply for about 2 weeks, but CO then called my wife to answer the queries.
Apart from that, we have got the reply (though we have only emailed 4 times) within 4 days and the best effort was reply within 3 hours..
So I believe it's all luck again !!


----------



## Rryan

*CO?*

Has anyone applied in last week of May and first 2 weeks of June got their Case Officers assigned?


----------



## pacsoft

dhillon22 said:


> i called AHC just now they said wait for 2-3 weeks, march files r being processed, girl on line was polite compared to one i talked before. my case officer was ruby, but i have received an email from so called harpreet kaur saying she has been assigned new case officer, i am shocked, wht on earth is going on. god help us pls, this is probably the last thing i need from india


Any idea about status of your file before new CO was assigned ?


----------



## inozland

We were not that lucky. In fact CO even did not send acknowledgement for receipt of additional documents. However when we send the query to
[email protected]
we did get the response in 3-4 days. 



pacsoft said:


> It all depends. I believe we have been lucky so far - only once we did not get reply for about 2 weeks, but CO then called my wife to answer the queries.
> Apart from that, we have got the reply (though we have only emailed 4 times) within 4 days and the best effort was reply within 3 hours..
> So I believe it's all luck again !!


----------



## inozland

Do you guys have any idea why visa processing so slow ? 

I was reading somewhere in the internet that even though partner visa is not capped, however it can not exceed the planned migration level in a year. If one subclass is full then case managers try to utilise any subclass that is unused. In fact this happens during the last months of the financial year. They are just too busy in balancing the quota. Also read somewhere that partner visa applications will be doubled in 2011-2012 compare to 5-6 years ago.


----------



## dhillon22

pacsoft said:


> Any idea about status of your file before new CO was assigned ?


my file has gone for final decision since 17th June. i mailed to ruby abt the status and i got email abt new case officer on 1 August.


----------



## dhillon22

km2410 said:


> has ur file gone for final decision ur still with co?


my file has gone for final decision since 17th June


----------



## pacsoft

dhillon22 said:


> my file has gone for final decision since 17th June. i mailed to ruby abt the status and i got email abt new case officer on 1 August.


That's sad to know .. It's scary for me as well - my file also went for final approval in June ..  
Best luck to you, me and everyone ..


----------



## inozland

Do you guys reckon there will be a lodgement date wise queue for final approval ? We know one person in this forum whose application was lodged in Dec 2010 and gone for final review on Mid July. Is not that their application will be given priority over others ??? Is there any real need of worry at the moment based on how long a file is in queue for final apporval?

But one thing I came to know for US green card holder's US spouse visa takes 2-3 years to process from India. We should be really happy if our apps get approved in 6-8 months for Australia. So be happy and good time is just around the corner!


----------



## paddypops

Well I think that since I had a tax issue my case would be queued up with files being reviewed for the same because it wouldnt be fair on others whose are straighforward.I was thinking on the same lines they should give priority to my file based on the lodgement date,but logically it doesnt make sense.Well we dont have a clue what goes on in there,but files are obviously categorised and given a final decision.


----------



## paddypops

I recieved an email from my CO in the end of july and this is what she said...


Please note that there is no change in the status of the application. Your application is currently with the Decision maker for final decision. To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement only. You will be notified of the visa decision through e-mail. 

Please do not make any plans like booking flights until you receive notification that a visa has been granted. Making such bookings will not speed up the process as we must be fair to all applicants.


----------



## inozland

I am not sure what makes an application straightforward! There are few examples cases in this fourm where they had taxation issue but they were processed within the time frame!


----------



## paddypops

inozland said:


> I am not sure what makes an application straightforward! There are few examples cases in this fourm where they had taxation issue but they were processed within the time frame!


I meant starightforward in the sense as to no complications.You are right ,even i have come across few-complex cases not being dragged to such timeframes.Well I can only hope for the best!


----------



## nick.perth

*visa granted*

hey guys my sis has got her visa today

applied -8th march
visa granted- 9th aug


----------



## pacsoft

After reading this post, just checked my wife's email. Visa granted finally.
Applied - 7/03/2011
Granted - 9/03/2011
Very happy now and best of luck to everyone ..


----------



## pacsoft

pacsoft said:


> After reading this post, just checked my wife's email. Visa granted finally.
> Applied - 7/03/2011
> Granted - 9/03/2011
> Very happy now and best of luck to everyone ..


sorry granted - 09/08/2011 ..


----------



## pacsoft

pacsoft said:


> sorry granted - 09/08/2011 ..


Can't edit spreadsheet. It appears to be locked ..


----------



## paddypops

pacsoft said:


> sorry granted - 09/08/2011 ..


Congrats to u both!!!Wishing you a gr8 life ahead!!


----------



## navzz

pacsoft said:


> Can't edit spreadsheet. It appears to be locked ..


Congratulations to both @pacsoft and @nick.perth...


----------



## slap

Congrats to you guys!! Amidst these circumstances finally hope has just begun again . Good luck everyone.


----------



## inozland

finally some good news! congrats @pacsoft and nick.perth


----------



## nick.perth

*hi*

guys i am still waiting for my visa my sis and me have applied together and she has been granted visa and hopefully i will get it soon but i m very happy for her she will be going to aus for da Ist time ...i wish we go together:clap2::clap2::clap2:

but chances are not tooo bright as i have called ahc and they told me that my case officer is processing my file and it is still not sent for final decision...she told me that your case officer will update u by next week...so keep checking your emails...


----------



## inozland

any update jasp ???


----------



## cdesai

Congra8s to @pacsoft and nick.perth's sister.. nick.perth - hope your visa will be coming soon..


----------



## km2410

hi,
first of all congrats pacsoft...

today i received a call from ahc (Mr jithin rawal) aking to submit my original passport as they are sendingmy file for final decision..do anyone have idea about granting visa?will they stamp on pasport or first they will send an email??


----------



## rav4uu

Congrats to @ pacsoft and nick.perth...hope all march applicants will process now and get their visas.


----------



## rav4uu

slap said:


> Congrats to you guys!! Amidst these circumstances finally hope has just begun again . Good luck everyone.


Hi slap,

have u contacted heena lately or got any reply about ur file.


----------



## jolteon

Congrats to lane pacsoft and nick.perthlane:


----------



## Jasp

inozland said:


> any update jasp ???


No update


----------



## Rryan

*Case officer anyone?*

hey guys,

has anyone applied in June-2011 got their case officer yet?


----------



## projectOZ

Rryan said:


> hey guys,
> 
> has anyone applied in June-2011 got their case officer yet?



Rryan, my CO got assigned almost after 9.5 weeks. (applied may 19th and CO assigned on 28th jul)

i called AHC a couple of times and then wrote a mail (as suggested by navzz) asking for status. 
it was only after my enquiry email that i got an email from my CO asking for additional docs. 
Would suggest that if your eight weeks are up, you could write a mail asking if a CO has been assigned or not. (no harm in trying)

regards
projectOZ


----------



## mar309

nick.perth said:


> hey guys my sis has got her visa today
> 
> applied -8th march
> visa granted- 9th aug


congrats :clap2::clap2: nick.perth's sister and pacsoft !!Wish you all good luck :dance: :dance: 

At last they have started looking into march files


----------



## mar309

Jasp said:


> No update


Jasp, what was the reply that you received from immigration ??


----------



## km2410

hi,
today i received a call from ahc (Mr jithin rawal) aking to submit my original passport as they are sendingmy file for final decision..do anyone have idea about granting visa?will they stamp on pasport or first they will send an email??
plz if u know answer my query..


----------



## dhillon22

congrats pacsoft and Nick ......you have raised the hope once again...or i must say u guys r the saviours.......hopefully everybody in march will get the visa soon now


----------



## paddypops

km2410 said:


> hi,
> today i received a call from ahc (Mr jithin rawal) aking to submit my original passport as they are sendingmy file for final decision..do anyone have idea about granting visa?will they stamp on pasport or first they will send an email??
> plz if u know answer my query..


They will send you an email first and then stamp your passport.


----------



## pacsoft

paddypops said:


> They will send you an email first and then stamp your passport.


That's good news .. Jitin was my CO as well.

You will get Visa grant notice through email and in next 2 days they will dispatch your passport to the address specified ( if you have done through VFS, passport will be dispatched to VFS and then VFS will courier you).

Hope this helps.
Cheers,


----------



## pacsoft

Thanks All for your wishes..
I wish good luck to everyone here and may you all get your visa soon and enjoy Happy life ahead !!
Cheers,
-PS


----------



## jolteon

dhillon22 said:


> or i must say u guys r the saviours.......


lol


----------



## slap

rav4uu said:


> Hi slap,
> 
> have u contacted heena lately or got any reply about ur file.


Hey Rav,

Last week she said that she's linking the file or something like this which means she is still looking it. What's happening on your side? Has it gone for final decision?


----------



## aks4058

Pascoft,

Congrats to you and Nick.Perth. Thanks for sharing. It looks like they are taking exact 5 months to grant the visa. 

I applied on 23rd March but I am not being asked to submit my passport, my CO is still going through the file. It's only 2 weeks left for 5 months to complete, I wonder when she's going to forward my file to CO and grant the visa?

Cheers.




pacsoft said:


> That's good news .. Jitin was my CO as well.
> 
> You will get Visa grant notice through email and in next 2 days they will dispatch your passport to the address specified ( if you have done through VFS, passport will be dispatched to VFS and then VFS will courier you).
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Cheers,


----------



## rav4uu

slap said:


> Hey Rav,
> 
> Last week she said that she's linking the file or something like this which means she is still looking it. What's happening on your side? Has it gone for final decision?


Thanks Slap. Nothing much. I have been calling from monday to AHC, spoke to the operator. she was very polite and helpful. All the time she tried calling CO but Heena wasn't answering the phone although she gave me her extension so i can talk her directly but all in vane. I emailed her as well no answer. According to the operator they looking into march files but my file is still with her. She was saying it will be finalise in this month if not just give us ring. I don't know what she looking into...so i guess im at same as i was.


----------



## km2410

pacsoft said:


> That's good news .. Jitin was my CO as well.
> 
> You will get Visa grant notice through email and in next 2 days they will dispatch your passport to the address specified ( if you have done through VFS, passport will be dispatched to VFS and then VFS will courier you).
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Cheers,


no nomy co was neeru marry,bt rawal gave me a cl for original passport..donno whts going on..


----------



## km2410

rav4uu said:


> Thanks Slap. Nothing much. I have been calling from monday to AHC, spoke to the operator. she was very polite and helpful. All the time she tried calling CO but Heena wasn't answering the phone although she gave me her extension so i can talk her directly but all in vane. I emailed her as well no answer. According to the operator they looking into march files but my file is still with her. She was saying it will be finalise in this month if not just give us ring. I don't know what she looking into...so i guess im at same as i was.


i lodge a file on 24th march my file was with my co yesterdy they cal me and said they want my passport for queing a file for final decision..


----------



## aks4058

hi Km,

My CO is also Neery Mary, has she left or what? Or is she shedding the load to other COs?





km2410 said:


> no nomy co was neeru marry,bt rawal gave me a cl for original passport..donno whts going on..


----------



## km2410

paddypops said:


> They will send you an email first and then stamp your passport.


thanks a lot..will i receive my passport in 2-3 days after visa granting mail???


----------



## km2410

aks4058 said:


> hi Km,
> 
> My CO is also Neery Mary, has she left or what? Or is she shedding the load to other COs?


i dont know,but my husband mailed her 4-5 days ago but she didnt answer,as far as i mailed her she answer d same day or max 3 days..directly i got a cl that my file is transferring to final decision so plz send us ur passport..


----------



## aks4058

Hi Km,

When did you apply for the Visa in march? I applied on 23rd March and got the medical clearance on 12th July sent from Australia to India. 

Cheers.


----------



## km2410

pacsoft said:


> Thanks All for your wishes..
> I wish good luck to everyone here and may you all get your visa soon and enjoy Happy life ahead !!
> Cheers,
> -PS


thanks a lot, but i think now hope is after tuesday i.e after 16th..bcoz satarday, sunday and monday holiday..but thanks for motivating..


----------



## km2410

aks4058 said:


> Hi Km,
> 
> When did you apply for the Visa in march? I applied on 23rd March and got the medical clearance on 12th July sent from Australia to India.
> 
> Cheers.


they received my application on 25th march..i donno abt medical..we send all medical receipts on 14th april..


----------



## km2410

aks4058 said:


> Hi Km,
> 
> When did you apply for the Visa in march? I applied on 23rd March and got the medical clearance on 12th July sent from Australia to India.
> 
> Cheers.


but plz its a request dont go on what operator say,bcoz she said they didnt get my medical reports,bt i confirm with neeru she said we have all the things in place so dont worry..


----------



## oz309

My bad ....Discard this msg...


km2410 said:


> thanks a lot..will i receive my passport in 2-3 days after visa granting mail???


----------



## oz309

Congrats Pacsoft and nick.perth 

@Jasp sup mates... no news from you from long time....


----------



## harman_hp

I wish they had more sense to process straight forward files through special process. I applied in May and have no hope of getting it b4 October. No use of being an Aus citizen.Also, I submitted PCC, medical, original passport everything upfront. 

They are admitting that the file is completed and need no more processing but still don’t need to call b4 my 5 months completion. WTF …. It’s a farce. Simply, the Indian way of doing things. .


----------



## pacsoft

harman_hp said:


> I wish they had more sense to process straight forward files through special process. I applied in May and have no hope of getting it b4 October. No use of being an Aus citizen.Also, I submitted PCC, medical, original passport everything upfront.
> 
> They are admitting that the file is completed and need no more processing but still don’t need to call b4 my 5 months completion. WTF …. It’s a farce. Simply, the Indian way of doing things. .


That's what exactly happened with me ! just have patience ..


----------



## rav4uu

harman_hp said:


> I wish they had more sense to process straight forward files through special process. I applied in May and have no hope of getting it b4 October. No use of being an Aus citizen.Also, I submitted PCC, medical, original passport everything upfront.
> 
> They are admitting that the file is completed and need no more processing but still don’t need to call b4 my 5 months completion. WTF …. It’s a farce. Simply, the Indian way of doing things. .


you are right harman_hp. It doesn't matter your citizen or permanent , they gonna treat us like Indian because of mentality of their staff's. I also submitted all the docs in first hand and i am surprised too. IT IS CALLED INDIAN WORK CULTURE.


----------



## inozland

@harman_hp @rav4uu
calm down mate! Apparently it takes 5-6 months to process the visa these days! That is the trend right now! Your time will come mate. 
Do you guys think that our fellow countrymen at AHC, NEW delhi have much authority on the visa processing time line ? I don't think so!


----------



## rav4uu

inozland said:


> @harman_hp @rav4uu
> calm down mate! Apparently it takes 5-6 months to process the visa these days! That is the trend right now! Your time will come mate.
> Do you guys think that our fellow countrymen at AHC, NEW delhi have much authority on the visa processing time line ? I don't think so!



My 5 months going to finish next week. Atleast they can give us proper answer!!!!!!!!


----------



## inozland

@rav4uu
I guess operators or even our COs are ignorant (or deliberately made ignorant) about how/when final COs will finalize the case. even pacsoft was advised to call around 25 Aug. Look mate he got it on 9 Aug!


----------



## rav4uu

inozland said:


> @rav4uu
> I guess operators or even our COs are ignorant (or deliberately made ignorant) about how/when final COs will finalize the case. even pacsoft was advised to call around 25 Aug. Look mate he got it on 9 Aug!


I also advised to call on 30th Aug and been told that it will be finalise in this month otherwise give us call. so i took chill pill.......and waiting.


----------



## pacsoft

inozland said:


> @rav4uu
> I guess operators or even our COs are ignorant (or deliberately made ignorant) about how/when final COs will finalize the case. even pacsoft was advised to call around 25 Aug. Look mate he got it on 9 Aug!


I can confirm these operators are ignorant and they have very limited access to the system. They can only see what CO updates. So we get nothing if we yell at them.. 
It's not going to help as they are just help desk support 1. 

Regarding CO - there may be some issues depending on person to person, or may be depending on their experience. 

But I think this strict 5 months things even though the file is straight forward has come from higher authority .. Probably CO won't have any say in this ..

I have been through this, I know how frustrating it can be at times .. But that's how it is nowadays .....


----------



## harman_hp

@pacsoft Yes, Its unfortunate and unfair. Living apart from partner affects so many things. If I ever knew its going to take 5 months for this simple process, I wud hv taken different measures. 

This wait is killing. Can anything be done? I heard visitors visa is another option during waiting period. Any Idea guys.


----------



## pacsoft

harman_hp said:


> @pacsoft Yes, Its unfortunate and unfair. Living apart from partner affects so many things. If I ever knew its going to take 5 months for this simple process, I wud hv taken different measures.
> 
> This wait is killing. Can anything be done? I heard visitors visa is another option during waiting period. Any Idea guys.


same here mate, if I would have known this, I would have applied for visitor visa then itself. Though I am not sure, visitor visa always has a risk of being refused in these situations. 

I know a friend here (2 years back - when visa were granted in 3 months and his case was straight forward), who did the same thing but because of this his permanent visa got delayed for 7 months. Eventually his wife had to go back to India and she joined him after 4 months. 
I believe DIAC doesn't like visitors to change their status. Also for sure, if this works out well - your wife will need to exit Australia to get the permanent visa stamped once done. 

How you do this, I am not sure about rules. May be you contact someone at AHC - visitor visa section for more info.

In short, visitor visa is the option which you can opt for - but definitely that has some risk. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## paddypops

How often do you call AHC?Is it appropriate to call them atleast once a week?As of tomorrow it is going to be 4 weeks since our file has gone for final decision,dont know whats going on..already been 7 months!!!!


----------



## inozland

I was considering this option too, but did not go for it as I came accross this faq from fiji Australian High Commission. This may be applicable to AHC, New Delhi too.

Can my spouse apply for a visitor visa whilst her/his migration application is still in
process?
Should you wish to travel to Australia during the processing of this application, please advise
your case officer. We can give no guarantee regarding the outcome of any temporary visa
applications lodged whilst your migration application is being processed.
Original source is here:
http://www.fiji.embassy.gov.au/files/suva/PartnerFAQs.pdf





harman_hp said:


> @pacsoft Yes, Its unfortunate and unfair. Living apart from partner affects so many things. If I ever knew its going to take 5 months for this simple process, I wud hv taken different measures.
> 
> This wait is killing. Can anything be done? I heard visitors visa is another option during waiting period. Any Idea guys.


----------



## inozland

Any update from any April applicant ? I am one of them, things are pretty quiet my end. Apparently not many applicantions are lodged in April


----------



## pangenib

inozland said:


> Any update from any April applicant ? I am one of them, things are pretty quiet my end. Apparently not many applicantions are lodged in April [/QUOTE
> 
> Applied on Mid april.
> Went on final decision making end of july.
> No update after that.
> Regards,


----------



## oz309

@paddypops I used to give them a call every week and ask them different questions and not just about my file(Example: I had asked them why did they ask for my passport if they still need to wait for three months to make a decission on my case)





paddypops said:


> How often do you call AHC?Is it appropriate to call them atleast once a week?As of tomorrow it is going to be 4 weeks since our file has gone for final decision,dont know whats going on..already been 7 months!!!!


----------



## inozland

@pangenib
We applied end of April,
CO assigned in first week of July, 
Wife was interviewed over the telephone
document requested -- employement document (even though we front loaded 2 years NOA), commn proof, more marriage photos
document reached AHC, 2nd week of July
No news after that...


----------



## paddypops

thanks oz309!!! Was wondering if continuously calling them would tamper the application processing!!


----------



## oz309

@paddypops I would not think so.... what makes you feel that? 


paddypops said:


> thanks oz309!!! Was wondering if continuously calling them would tamper the application processing!!


----------



## inozland

How do you folks send requested documents ? We applied through VFS. However we courriered additional docs directly to AHC New Delhi. Have not received any ack from CO. However when we phone them they said they received.

Was wondering will this complicate the matter?


----------



## oz309

@inozland: In my case excpet for passport(which we had sent through VFS), other documents we had scanned and sent it via email.
If its passport I would recommend to send it through VFS but other documents is at your discreation. 
Also you can call up AHC after 3 to 4 days after sending the documents to check if they have recieved them or drop an email to your CO they should acknowledge. 

Cheers 
Oz309 


inozland said:


> How do you folks send requested documents ? We applied through VFS. However we courriered additional docs directly to AHC New Delhi. Have not received any ack from CO. However when we phone them they said they received.
> 
> Was wondering will this complicate the matter?


----------



## harman_hp

@inozland Yes, I also wudn't think too much on how documents are sent. Its good to call them and get an acknowledgement though. I sent my passport straight to AHC via courier. My Co has asked me to wait till 5 months completion before I call again. Thts in Sep end. Can't understand the reason for holding up.. 

I hope this is the last time I have to queue up for anything in India. .. Could be the volume they r dealing with, could be the stupid process they are following or it could be the overall immi policy. At the end, the applicants are suffering from their unprofessional conduct.


----------



## paddypops

Just had a feeling thats it..but I will still make calls once a week,because it has already been a drag and whenever we call them,they say a week or couple of weeks and then nothing happens..VERY ANNOYING!!


----------



## jolteon

Your calling will not make any difference to them..they will take the time as they like..even if its beyond 5 months...you cant do anything about it!!

I have compromised and now I will not be calling them for atleast end of the month...calling them makes you even more impatient, angry which is ruining you in the end...


----------



## paddypops

True Jolteon but one good thing that happened was the customer service officer said she would put in a request to the senior visa officer to look into our case,though it might or not make much of a difference it gives me a positive hope!!!


----------



## inozland

Thanks oz309 and harman_hp.

I am surprised they did accept soft copy for you oz309. When my wife sent some scanned/soft copy to CO, they came back saying "in no circumstances dept will accept emailed documents unless requested to do so". It was a scarry email. 

harman_hp, we all suffering here -- and apparently no way out, but to wait!


----------



## jolteon

paddypops said:


> True Jolteon but one good thing that happened was the customer service officer said she would put in a request to the senior visa officer to look into our case,though it might or not make much of a difference it gives me a positive hope!!!


I have been given the same promise twice ... and nothing ever happened!

The positive hope actually makes you more angry...

The higher the expectations of being lucky...the more disappointed angry and unhappy you will be!:focus:


----------



## jolteon

inozland said:


> Thanks oz309 and harman_hp.
> 
> I am surprised they did accept soft copy for you oz309. When my wife sent some scanned/soft copy to CO, they came back saying "in no circumstances dept will accept emailed documents unless requested to do so". It was a scarry email.
> 
> harman_hp, we all suffering here -- and apparently no way out, but to wait!


I did both..sent first via email and then later on the same docs in physical form..so that they dont have anything to ask for !


----------



## pangenib

jolteon said:


> I did both..sent first via email and then later on the same docs in physical form..so that they dont have anything to ask for !


I sent everything softcopy and asked if I have to send hardcopy as well! CO said dont need to send hard copy!

cheers,


----------



## Oz_dream

*Here we go..........!*

Guys,

There are 2 news.. one bad and one good..

I think i should share good news first..

My wife got the visa today. Our time lines:

Applied: March 10, 2011

Case Officer: after 7 weeks

File sent for final decision: June 18, 2011

Visa Grant: August 12, 2011

Now, the bas news...

I appeared for practical driving test in Sydney today.. and, i am failed.

So, dont know what to do today... i should be happy or sad .. Confused.

My wife is flying next week to Sydney. So, i think i should be happy 

Best wishes,
Well Wisher


----------



## slap

congrats ozdream and better luck for driving test.

Well fellas this week looked good some got visas hope next week makes us more happier.


----------



## harman_hp

congrats ozdream , wish u luck for ur licence... hv a happy life ahead.. cheers.


----------



## km2410

hi,
congrats oz dreams...n all d very best for ur license...hope we all get our visa soon


----------



## jolteon

Congrats OZ_Dream.

Any updates paddypops(when did you apply), Jasp, Dhillon22, rav4u, ravin4all, pooja123, h4g, yuva?


----------



## paddypops

No Jolteon..applied dec16th...delay because of tax issues..file sent for forward decision on 14th july..stillwaiting!

Congrats Oz dreams!!!!


----------



## ravin4all

jolteon said:


> Congrats OZ_Dream.
> 
> Any updates paddypops(when did you apply), Jasp, Dhillon22, rav4u, ravin4all, pooja123, h4g, yuva?


Havent heard anything yet. I applied on 9th March and still waiting.. May be next week !! fingers crossed…


----------



## rav4uu

ravin4all said:


> Havent heard anything yet. I applied on 9th March and still waiting.. May be next week !! fingers crossed…



No updates....no answer from CO, sent couple of email on monday.


----------



## dhillon22

oh man this is the first time i am not happy on 15th August holiday..........now have to wait till tuesday for the decision.....guys this has been the worst 5 months of my life ever..............i hope u understand....


----------



## rav4uu

dhillon22 said:


> oh man this is the first time i am not happy on 15th August holiday..........now have to wait till tuesday for the decision.....guys this has been the worst 5 months of my life ever..............i hope u understand....



i didn't spent much time with my wife .........coz i was hoping she gonna join me in australia soon but they shattered my every dream.......oh GOD......please help.


----------



## jolteon

rav4uu said:


> i didn't spent much time with my wife .........coz i was hoping she gonna join me in australia soon but they shattered my every dream.......oh GOD......please help.


Same...

Have you travelled back and met your wife in this period? I am thinking of doing so


----------



## harman_hp

@Rav4uu , @Jolton Same here guys. I spent only 2 weeks with my wife and expected her to join me after 2 months processing time for visa. Shattered indeed how it actually turned out to be 5 mnths. Cant even go back during this extended waiting period(No leave). But I'll make a short trip once the visa approves and will bring her over.

Next mnth is my B'day and we so much want to be together on our first celebration together. this delay has Disturbed all my planning and wt ever I was preparing for. AHC asked to wait till Oct for visa. I dnt trust them anymore, could take even longer.


----------



## pacsoft

harman_hp said:


> @Rav4uu , @Jolton Same here guys. I spent only 2 weeks with my wife and expected her to join me after 2 months processing time for visa. Shattered indeed how it actually turned out to be 5 mnths. Cant even go back during this extended waiting period(No leave). But I'll make a short trip once the visa approves and will bring her over.
> 
> Next mnth is my B'day and we so much want to be together on our first celebration together. this delay has Disturbed all my planning and wt ever I was preparing for. AHC asked to wait till Oct for visa. I dnt trust them anymore, could take even longer.


Guys,
I think it was same with almost everyone .. Even I stayed only 20 days and thought probably by April end or at the most by mid May she will join me.
And I was not sure about what is happening before I joined this forum. Now it looks like it is pretty standard - 5 months wait. I did not go as I was fighting unknown. I would suggest for those whose 5 months is still months away, plan a trip to India if possible. I would have done the same if I knew it before hand.
And it's right, this wait shatters your dream, plans.
I do hope none of my friends here have to wait 5 months and get the visa sooner than later.
cheers,
-ps


----------



## _Sarah_

I don't know why so many are surprised at the current processing times, everyone should be clearly aware before they apply:

Partner (temporary)
(subclass 309)
Low risk - 5 months, High risk - 12 months

Note, I didn't say that the processing times aren't long and frustrating, yes it's long and hard, but we all should know what to expect.

Source: http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm


----------



## inozland

congrats @ozdream

Good news fromy side, at the moment I am in India for a short trip. Since March files are yet to be cleared, being an end of April applicant, I think there is no hope for visa for my wife before Nov.


----------



## Jasp

_Sarah_ said:


> I don't know why so many are surprised at the current processing times, everyone should be clearly aware before they apply:
> 
> Partner (temporary)
> (subclass 309)
> Low risk - 5 months, High risk - 12 months
> 
> Note, I didn't say that the processing times aren't long and frustrating, yes it's long and hard, but we all should know what to expect.
> 
> Source: http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm


Hello
You have wrong info. Low risk and high risk is for the country. India is low risk country Nd hence it should be five months. Try read your link again.


----------



## _Sarah_

Jasp said:


> Hello
> You have wrong info. Low risk and high risk is for the country. India is low risk country Nd hence it should be five months. Try read your link again.


No, I only copied the same information from the link:
Client Service Charter

It says:
Partner (temporary)
(subclass 309, 820)

Lodged in Australia (820)
Low risk country = 6 months
High risk country = 8 months

Lodged outside Australia (309)
Low risk country = 5 months
High risk country = 12 months

_The terms 'Low risk' and 'High risk' show whether passport holders are eligible to apply for an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA). *Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports. A list of these can be found on the department's website. High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible.*_
-- If you click on the link they give:
ETA (Visitor) (Subclass 976)
You'll see that India is not ETA eligible, making it a *high risk country*


----------



## km2410

dhillon22 said:


> oh man this is the first time i am not happy on 15th August holiday..........now have to wait till tuesday for the decision.....guys this has been the worst 5 months of my life ever..............i hope u understand....


sorry bt also on 22nd its closed..


----------



## dhillon22

i was with my wife for 5 months after our marriage.........i feel so sorry for guys those who spend 1just 10 or 15 days together after their marriage..... i don't know how u guys did that, it would have been impossible for me to do that....


----------



## Jasp

_Sarah_ said:


> No, I only copied the same information from the link:
> Client Service Charter
> 
> It says:
> Partner (temporary)
> (subclass 309, 820)
> 
> Lodged in Australia (820)
> Low risk country = 6 months
> High risk country = 8 months
> 
> Lodged outside Australia (309)
> Low risk country = 5 months
> High risk country = 12 months
> 
> The terms 'Low risk' and 'High risk' show whether passport holders are eligible to apply for an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA). Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports. A list of these can be found on the department's website. High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible.
> -- If you click on the link they give:
> ETA (Visitor) (Subclass 976)
> You'll see that India is not ETA eligible, making it a high risk country


Hello
You dont have any info on spread sheet. Can I ask you when did you apply?


----------



## jolteon

dhillon22 said:


> i was with my wife for 5 months after our marriage.........i feel so sorry for guys those who spend 1just 10 or 15 days together after their marriage..... i don't know how u guys did that, it would have been impossible for me to do that....


Did you work in India that time or are you a student?


----------



## _Sarah_

Jasp said:


> Hello
> You dont have any info on spread sheet. Can I ask you when did you apply?


I am Australian, I sponsored my husband for the partner visa subclass 820, he is French. We applied on July 12th 2011 in Melbourne and the visa was approved on August 8th 2011. 

I was just providing the processing time information to some people on this thread.


----------



## pacsoft

_Sarah_ said:


> I am Australian, I sponsored my husband for the partner visa subclass 820, he is French. We applied on July 12th 2011 in Melbourne and the visa was approved on August 8th 2011.
> 
> I was just providing the processing time information to some people on this thread.


Sarah,
I understand what you mean .. But on AHC part, a better wording or time estimate will help.

Though you can't compare case to case, but still you get rough idea as to what is happening and this is what builds up expectations. I have my friends here, whose spouse visa's were approved in 2 -3 months (of course previous year). And my case was no different to them.

If AHC has plans, so do we - when you get married you have certain plans.

My wife's visa was approved in exactly 5 months. Though we were asked to submit original passport in May first week (after medicals and PCC) and I believe when AHC asks you to submit passport - you are almost there.....
File was sent to final approval around second week of June and the visa was granted exactly a day after 5 months. Is this co-incidence or intentional hold up? 

Even there is a hold up - no issues, I understand govt's view; but a clear words "We are following 5 months procedure and visa won't be granted before 5 months and may even take longer" ; would have helped. 

I believe not only me, anyone else would have planned a short break between 5 months if dates or even rough dates were clear. 

And it's not we are begging from AHC - we are paying a fees for their service. So are we doing anything wrong ? 

I did not get any ack from AHC till 8 weeks that even file was received ? Does this sounds right ? 

I am not against you or anything like that and I totally understand whatever documents you have posted - but it's only who goes through this can understand the pain.

All we want is a better customer service with transparency so that everyone can plan and don't go through this nightmare of uncertain wait.

Cheers,
-ps


----------



## jolteon

pacsoft said:


> Sarah,
> I understand what you mean .. But on AHC part, a better wording or time estimate will help.
> 
> Though you can't compare case to case, but still you get rough idea as to what is happening and this is what builds up expectations. I have my friends here, whose spouse visa's were approved in 2 -3 months (of course previous year). And my case was no different to them.
> 
> If AHC has plans, so do we - when you get married you have certain plans.
> 
> My wife's visa was approved in exactly 5 months. Though we were asked to submit original passport in May first week (after medicals and PCC) and I believe when AHC asks you to submit passport - you are almost there.....
> File was sent to final approval around second week of June and the visa was granted exactly a day after 5 months. Is this co-incidence or intentional hold up?
> 
> Even there is a hold up - no issues, I understand govt's view; but a clear words "We are following 5 months procedure and visa won't be granted before 5 months and may even take longer" ; would have helped.
> 
> I believe not only me, anyone else would have planned a short break between 5 months if dates or even rough dates were clear.
> 
> And it's not we are begging from AHC - we are paying a fees for their service. So are we doing anything wrong ?
> 
> I did not get any ack from AHC till 8 weeks that even file was received ? Does this sounds right ?
> 
> I am not against you or anything like that and I totally understand whatever documents you have posted - but it's only who goes through this can understand the pain.
> 
> All we want is a better customer service with transparency so that everyone can plan and don't go through this nightmare of uncertain wait.
> 
> Cheers,
> -ps


Considering yours was sent to final approval in first week of June and you got it in August..exactly after 5 months..mine has already had 5 months completed...and still not sent for final approval. I am really frustrated as I am totally helpless. I gave all they asked for and then also there is no clear timeline when it will be done


----------



## km2410

jolteon said:


> Considering yours was sent to final approval in first week of June and you got it in August..exactly after 5 months..mine has already had 5 months completed...and still not sent for final approval. I am really frustrated as I am totally helpless. I gave all they asked for and then also there is no clear timeline when it will be done


what i did is i mailed on [email protected] on this at case officers id..i think this helps n next day they called me to send my passport for final decision..if u like u can try...


----------



## dhillon22

jolteon said:


> Did you work in India that time or are you a student?


i am australian citizen, i quit my job before i went to get married. i was there for 6 months.............you loose one job and find other ....but you get married once in life, ........the time tht i spent with my wife is priceless..........dollars can't buy that joy and peace


----------



## jolteon

km2410 said:


> what i did is i mailed on [email protected] on this at case officers id..i think this helps n next day they called me to send my passport for final decision..if u like u can try...



Was it already assigned to a CO that time?


----------



## km2410

jolteon said:


> Was it already assigned to a CO that time?


yup..it was...


----------



## km2410

jolteon said:


> Was it already assigned to a CO that time?


[email protected]


----------



## DS02

hii

really frustrated about my visa application its already 8 weeks n nt yet ca i dnt knw whether i vll able to get my visa by 5 months ???? I feels its long way to go....
I hope things workout well......
my best wishes for all members up here


----------



## inozland

Our CO is does not respond to our emails. We used
[email protected] to communicate with DIAC.

AHC New Delhi has contradictory info regarding spouse visa processing time... (5 or 6 months)
Also got some useful (really ??) information regarding processing time.
Visas and Migration- Important announcements - Australian High Commission


----------



## inozland

I wonder why u did not apply straight after the marriage ? By the time you finish ur vacation, ur spouse visa would have been almost ready!
I am curious as most of the folks here including myself applied within 1-2 months of their marriage. 



dhillon22 said:


> i am australian citizen, i quit my job before i went to get married. i was there for 6 months.............you loose one job and find other ....but you get married once in life, ........the time tht i spent with my wife is priceless..........dollars can't buy that joy and peace


----------



## aks4058

Hi Km,

I guess you also applied in March ? I am also one of the march applicant. What's happening with your file? I submitted document in early July and still haven't heard anything from CO. I sent her (Neeru) an email, haven't receive any email. I'll be finishing 5 months on 23rd August and yet I haven't been asked to submit the passport, it's taking ages now. m really pissed off.




km2410 said:


> what i did is i mailed on [email protected] on this at case officers id..i think this helps n next day they called me to send my passport for final decision..if u like u can try...


----------



## km2410

aks4058 said:


> Hi Km,
> 
> I guess you also applied in March ? I am also one of the march applicant. What's happening with your file? I submitted document in early July and still haven't heard anything from CO. I sent her (Neeru) an email, haven't receive any email. I'll be finishing 5 months on 23rd August and yet I haven't been asked to submit the passport, it's taking ages now. m really pissed off.


hi,
Ya u r rite,i m march applicant.My file is forwarded for final decision,one of the officer called me a said to send my passport for final decision and they will queue my file for it,whenevr my number comes,they will grant me the visa..Now Neeru mary doesnt reply to mails i think,bcoz we also mailed she didnt replied.But we mailed on [email protected], the next day officer called for my pasport..Hope for the best..but you dont worry sometimes they dont tell us about our file has gone for final decision and directly grant visa,then ask for passport to stamp on it,so dont worry..


----------



## projectOZ

DS02 said:


> hii
> 
> really frustrated about my visa application its already 8 weeks n nt yet ca i dnt knw whether i vll able to get my visa by 5 months ???? I feels its long way to go....
> I hope things workout well......
> my best wishes for all members up here



yup .. we have a long wait ahead ... even my CO was assigned after 9.5 weeks .. 


i had a similar experience as mentioned by km2410, with respect to writing an email to AHC and asking for status. 

i called up AHC two times after i completed 8 weeks to ask about CO allocation ....., they kept asking me to call up later. Then as suggessted by navzz i wrote an email requesting for status, within 2 days i received an email from my CO requesting for additional docs. (i sent the doc. the next day)

2 more days later, i received a reply to my email that i had sent to AHC, stating that a CO has been assigned and has requested additional docs, and they are now waiting for my response. (by this time actually my docs had reached AHC and i had received a sms as ack. for the same ). 

hence even i would suggest requesting AHC for a status update via email. 
There is no harm trying 

cheers
projectOZ


----------



## km2410

hi everyone,
Hope tommorrow someone should get visa,my internal feeling says tommorrow will make someone's day..All the very best everyone..


----------



## qamar_qadian

Hi All,

This is my first post on this forum. I have also applied for my wife's spouse visa on 11th March 2011 at AHC Delhi. All he required docs and passport are with AHC since Mid May. Our file has not been sent for final decision as of now, however I am keeping my fingers crossed for next couple of weeks. 

All the best to everyone who are waiting for visas.

Cheers,
Qamar


----------



## harman_hp

Welcome to the Forum and All the best Qamar ! 

Dont know wts holding them up, Wud hv been good if they were a bit more considerate on wt applicants are going through.. Most of us here have lost our precious initial 5 months of marriage, which can never come back. If I knew I wud hv resigned and looked for another job after visa approval. Sorry For the vent but I am too frustrated. Applied in May and No hope before Nov. I hope this is the last time I hv to do anythign with any Indian dept. Miserably inadequate Service ! :-(


----------



## qamar_qadian

harman_hp said:


> Welcome to the Forum and All the best Qamar !
> 
> Dont know wts holding them up, Wus hv been good if they were a bit more considerate on wt applicants are going through.. Most of us here have lost our precious initial 5 months of marriage, which can never come back. If I knew I wud hv resigned and looked for another job after visa approval. Sorry For the vent but I am too frustrated. Applied in May and No hope before Nov.


Hi Harman,

Thanks , I do understand the frustation. But unfortunately thats the truth, AHC is taking minimum of 5 monhts to finalise spouse visa applications. 

Apparrently the number of visas to be granted for 2010-11 year have been reduced considerably compare to previous years which is leading to delay in finalisation of spouse visas. And same will flow in the year 2011-12. Check the announcements section of AHC website as being a new member, I am not allowed to paste website link directly here.

BTW best of luck to you too.

Cheers,
Qamar


----------



## Jasp

qamar_qadian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum. I have also applied for my wife's spouse visa on 11th March 2011 at AHC Delhi. All he required docs and passport are with AHC since Mid May. Our file has not been sent for final decision as of now, however I am keeping my fingers crossed for next couple of weeks.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for visas.
> 
> Cheers,
> Qamar


Hello

I am in the same situation as yours. Who is your CO?
Jas


----------



## pacsoft

harman_hp said:


> Welcome to the Forum and All the best Qamar !
> 
> Dont know wts holding them up, Wud hv been good if they were a bit more considerate on wt applicants are going through.. Most of us here have lost our precious initial 5 months of marriage, which can never come back. If I knew I wud hv resigned and looked for another job after visa approval. Sorry For the vent but I am too frustrated. Applied in May and No hope before Nov. I hope this is the last time I hv to do anythign with any Indian dept. Miserably inadequate Service ! :-(


Harman,

I know everyone is frustrated. And I have been through this and finally happy and counting days before my wife arrives.
But mate it's nothing to do with Indian dept. AHC is Aus govt and all Indian employee working there works for Aus govt. 
I have said before as well - it's miserably inadequate service from AHC (and nothing to do with Indian deptt..) .. 
Even though my wife has got visa, but still I have posted a feedback through global complaint cell so that others don't have to go through this or AHC becomes more transparent as to what they are doing ...

And it's correct they have reduced number of spouse visa in their planning level. They can't cap it ( means they have to give visas). But reduction in planning level is having flow on affect on waiting times.
cheers,
-ps


----------



## qamar_qadian

test


----------



## qamar_qadian

Jasp said:


> Hello
> 
> I am in the same situation as yours. Who is your CO?
> Jas


Testing again.


----------



## Jasp

qamar_qadian said:


> Testing again.


Hello
What does that mean?
Jas


----------



## qamar_qadian

Jasp said:


> Hello
> What does that mean?
> Jas


Sorry, I was just testing the various options in this form. CO name is Neeru.

Cheers,
Qamar


----------



## maniaus

Oz_dream said:


> Guys,
> 
> There are 2 news.. one bad and one good..
> 
> I think i should share good news first..
> 
> My wife got the visa today. Our time lines:
> 
> Applied: March 10, 2011
> 
> Case Officer: after 7 weeks
> 
> File sent for final decision: June 18, 2011
> 
> Visa Grant: August 12, 2011
> 
> Now, the bas news...
> 
> I appeared for practical driving test in Sydney today.. and, i am failed.
> 
> So, dont know what to do today... i should be happy or sad .. Confused.
> 
> My wife is flying next week to Sydney. So, i think i should be happy
> 
> Best wishes,
> Well Wisher



Congrtas for the visa buddy... U wll get ur licence soon.... The main aim u hve achieved already so rest would be fine.... njoy ur life with ur partner.. cheers


----------



## maniaus

Hi guys, anybody got any problem with the income tax returns???? Plz share ur exp caz CO is gooing to allocate to my file soon... What income they expect us to show them... I still have to file ITR for 2010-2011...


----------



## ozindia

Hello All,

Thanks all for sharing useful information on this forum.

I need to ask you guys one question.

My wife has applied for 309 visa on 21 June.
NO CO yet. As per the current processing trend of AHC, New Delhi, it's very unlikely that my wife will get her visa before November.

In the meantime, can I apply for Family Sponsored visa 679 as that takes maximum 6 weeks so that my wife can join me may be by the end of September.
Once her 309 visa will be approved we can get it stamped from New Zealand (I confirmed this with AHC today, the operator suggested that is possible) and can come back to Australia.

Is there any catch in this approach??

Thanks in advance..


----------



## dhillon22

inozland said:


> I wonder why u did not apply straight after the marriage ? By the time you finish ur vacation, ur spouse visa would have been almost ready!
> I am curious as most of the folks here including myself applied within 1-2 months of their marriage.


i applied abt two and half months after my marriage. i had no idea that it takes more than 5 months for the visa.....i thought it was abt 3 months........if i knew i would have applied earlier...........:confused2:


----------



## aks4058

Hi Qamar,

My CO is also Neeru. I sent her an email yesterday and also called immi, spoke to the operator and I insisted a lot to talk to Neeru but the operator kept saying to me that they are looking into the Feb file. After which i got the reply from Neeru and she also said the same thing.

I really don't have any idea, what they are working on and when am I getting the visa.

Cheers.




qamar_qadian said:


> Sorry, I was just testing the various options in this form. CO name is Neeru.
> 
> Cheers,
> Qamar


----------



## qamar_qadian

aks4058 said:


> Hi Qamar,
> 
> My CO is also Neeru. I sent her an email yesterday and also called immi, spoke to the operator and I insisted a lot to talk to Neeru but the operator kept saying to me that they are looking into the Feb file. After which i got the reply from Neeru and she also said the same thing.
> 
> I really don't have any idea, what they are working on and when am I getting the visa.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Aks,
I understand the frustation of people on here. Though AHC are saying they are processing the files lodged in feb, there are number of cases on here where people who have applied till 10th March have got their visas. Lets hope things go positively now on.

Cheers,
Qamar


----------



## Rryan

pacsoft said:


> Harman,
> 
> And it's correct they have reduced number of spouse visa in their planning level. They can't cap it ( means they have to give visas). But reduction in planning level is having flow on affect on waiting times.
> cheers,
> -ps


No, its not correct that they have reduced number of spouse visa in their planning level. If anything, they have increased it. Here is the link from DIAC itself.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/migplan11-12.pdf

as you can see the quota is 45,400 for the full fiscal year. Lets assume India gets a very conservative (only 10%) of the quota, that means New Delhi can approve apprx 4,540 applications a year or apprx 85 applications a week.

If India gets only 5% of quota (even more conservative), that gives New Delhi the option to approve apprx 40 applications a week!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasp

Rryan said:


> No, its not correct that they have reduced number of spouse visa in their planning level. If anything, they have increased it. Here is the link from DIAC itself.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/migplan11-12.pdf
> 
> as you can see the quota is 45,400 for the full fiscal year. Lets assume India gets a very conservative (only 10%) of the quota, that means New Delhi can approve apprx 4,540 applications a year or apprx 85 applications a week.
> 
> If India gets only 5% of quota (even more conservative), that gives New Delhi the option to approve apprx 40 applications a week!!!!!!!!!!!


Hello

That's some good piece of info. Good on you. I still believe it's AHC new Delhi which is inefficient coz of mahaan People working there.


----------



## rav4uu

Jasp said:


> Hello
> 
> That's some good piece of info. Good on you. I still believe it's AHC new Delhi which is inefficient coz of mahaan People working there.


called again today AHC , after half an hour i got through because they were saying "your call is important to us please stay online" but still hanging me up after 10-15 mins wait. Anyway i asked the operator how many calls you getting a day? she said a lot, don't ask. My CO wasn't in . I don't know after holding up , she made up or was true. Asking about which files are on progress then she said CO's are working on march files and Decision makers are on Feb files. So she advised that " Ring tomorrow again". Have to do again...............


----------



## maniaus

Hi guys Plz gve me some information about ITRs... If anybody had gone through it then Plz tell me how much income is sufficient to make them happy.... Urgent Plzzzzz...


----------



## DS02

Hi

I hve applied for 309 subclass during mid of june and no co allocate yet.. jst curious to knw abt subclass 679 ??? i was in aus for 2.5 yrs on student visa .... during my return i got briding visa E so still cn i apply for the same(679)????


----------



## DS02

ozindia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thanks all for sharing useful information on this forum.
> 
> I need to ask you guys one question.
> 
> My wife has applied for 309 visa on 21 June.
> NO CO yet. As per the current processing trend of AHC, New Delhi, it's very unlikely that my wife will get her visa before November.
> 
> In the meantime, can I apply for Family Sponsored visa 679 as that takes maximum 6 weeks so that my wife can join me may be by the end of September.
> Once her 309 visa will be approved we can get it stamped from New Zealand (I confirmed this with AHC today, the operator suggested that is possible) and can come back to Australia.
> 
> Is there any catch in this approach??
> 
> Thanks in advance..



hey... evn i cald them up and they told me the same thing even i have applied in mid of june bt no ca yet so confused a little bit lets see how it goes... but do leemme knw if you are plaannning for 679 

thnxss...


----------



## pangenib

maniaus said:


> Hi guys Plz gve me some information about ITRs... If anybody had gone through it then Plz tell me how much income is sufficient to make them happy.... Urgent Plzzzzz...


Sorry for late reply.
The living expenses for Aus is $18,000 per year. As far as I know $30,000 is more than enough. Coz two people living together will cost less. The other thing is if ur current income is above $30,000 should be fine according to my knowledge otherwise could be asked assurance of support.

Cheers,


----------



## pangenib

*Operator are POLITE*

Called Today! Operator sounds more polite than before!

Replied = File is with Senior Officer! advised me to call after 7 Sept. 
Same bull****" Processing time is 5 months decision will be made in 5 months.( Ha ha Not WITH IN MONTHS).

I wonder my 5 months will be on mid Sept but she advised me to call on 7 Spet.
*
Guys please update if anyone's file has gone for final decision making. I added DATE OF FILE SENT FOR DECISION MAKING in the spreadsheet.* If you guys don't like I will delete. But I think it is helpful when to expect visa after gone for decision making.


----------



## jolteon

pangenib said:


> Called Today! Operator sounds more polite than before!
> 
> Replied = File is with Senior Officer! advised me to call after 7 Sept.
> Same bull****" Processing time is 5 months decision will be made in 5 months.( Ha ha Not WITH IN MONTHS).
> 
> I wonder my 5 months will be on mid Sept but she advised me to call on 7 Spet.
> *
> Guys please update if anyone's file has gone for final decision making. I added DATE OF FILE SENT FOR DECISION MAKING in the spreadsheet.* If you guys don't like I will delete. But I think it is helpful when to expect visa after gone for decision making.


Well my 5 months completed today..no visa..


----------



## jolteon

pangenib said:


> Sorry for late reply.
> The living expenses for Aus is $18,000 per year. As far as I know $30,000 is more than enough. Coz two people living together will cost less. The other thing is if ur current income is above $30,000 should be fine according to my knowledge otherwise could be asked assurance of support.
> 
> Cheers,


Are you kidding me? Who can survive on $1500 per month?


----------



## qamar_qadian

jolteon said:


> Are you kidding me? Who can survive on $1500 per month?


The cost of living varies from region to region..one might survive with 1500$ in regional areas of Australia but difficult in metropolian areas.


----------



## qamar_qadian

jolteon said:


> Well my 5 months completed today..no visa..


Story is same everywhere mate atleast for people who are active here. My 5 months completed last week.

Cheers,
Qamar


----------



## km2410

hi,
Today morning i received mail from ahc saying that visa decision will likely be given this month,we cannot tell you the exact timeframe..


----------



## qamar_qadian

You would never get straight forward answer from AHC, few explanation they give are:

-We are still finalising Jan/Feb after which we will look at March applicants
-Feb cases are with Decision makers and March cases are with case officers
-Call next week to check the status
-5 months have just completed, wait for some more time.
-Visa will be finalised with in this month.

These ambiguous answers from AHC Delhi never allows you to plan anything.

Cheers,
Qamar


----------



## km2410

qamar_qadian said:


> You would never get straight forward answer from AHC, few explanation they give are:
> 
> -We are still finalising Jan/Feb after which we will look at March applicants
> -Feb cases are with Decision makers and March cases are with case officers
> -Call next week to check the status
> -5 months have just completed, wait for some more time.
> -Visa will be finalised with in this month.
> 
> These ambiguous answers from AHC Delhi never allows you to plan anything.
> 
> Cheers,
> Qamar


hi,
Ya thats true,bt we cannot do anything, so lets get positive on what they say,i dont believe on operators,but case officer told me this,so i am believing and hoping for the best..wish u too all the very best..


----------



## qamar_qadian

km2410 said:


> hi,
> Ya thats true,bt we cannot do anything, so lets get positive on what they say,i dont believe on operators,but case officer told me this,so i am believing and hoping for the best..wish u too all the very best..


Thanks Mate.. all the best to you too. its better to forget this and get back to work. Our turn will come when the time comes...

Cheers,
Qamar


----------



## jolteon

qamar_qadian said:


> The cost of living varies from region to region..one might survive with 1500$ in regional areas of Australia but difficult in metropolian areas.


You can survive on $1500 when you live in a small 1 bedroom in a shared house of 5-6 ppl, no car, no outing etc. How can you keep your wife with you in such circumstances...


----------



## qamar_qadian

jolteon said:


> You can survive on $1500 when you live in a small 1 bedroom in a shared house of 5-6 ppl, no car, no outing etc. How can you keep your wife with you in such circumstances...


 If you read the post from online poster carefully, he has specifically mentioned 1500$ approx for one person so in case of couple the amount is $3000.


----------



## maniaus

pangenib said:


> Sorry for late reply.
> The living expenses for Aus is $18,000 per year. As far as I know $30,000 is more than enough. Coz two people living together will cost less. The other thing is if ur current income is above $30,000 should be fine according to my knowledge otherwise could be asked assurance of support.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi pangenib, thanks for this useful information... Jst one que that as they will ask for the last two years ITRs... My last to last year ITR is 20,000... But I m going to file last year this week... But I was studying full time last year and didn't work much... So the ITR is gonna be less... Any solution of this or I hve to make 30,000?????? I do hve certificate showing full tme study whole year... Thanks again


----------



## pacsoft

maniaus said:


> Hi pangenib, thanks for this useful information... Jst one que that as they will ask for the last two years ITRs... My last to last year ITR is 20,000... But I m going to file last year this week... But I was studying full time last year and didn't work much... So the ITR is gonna be less... Any solution of this or I hve to make 30,000?????? I do hve certificate showing full tme study whole year... Thanks again


Hey,
In this case they will ask you to deposit assurance of support probably through some AU citizen you know. The amount is I think 7000 AUD and is refundable after 2 year.
I am not sure about the actual procedure but for sure having less income won't be any issue (for visa purposes) as long as you do assurance of support. One of my mate had same issue, 4 year back and this is how he got his wife's visa.
Hope this helps.
cheers,
-ps


----------



## km2410

pacsoft said:


> Hey,
> In this case they will ask you to deposit assurance of support probably through some AU citizen you know. The amount is I think 7000 AUD and is refundable after 2 year.
> I am not sure about the actual procedure but for sure having less income won't be any issue (for visa purposes) as long as you do assurance of support. One of my mate had same issue, 4 year back and this is how he got his wife's visa.
> Hope this helps.
> cheers,
> -ps


hi pacsoft,
Can u let me know when ur file was fowarded for final decision at that time they asked for ur passport?thanks..


----------



## pacsoft

km2410 said:


> hi pacsoft,
> Can u let me know when ur file was fowarded for final decision at that time they asked for ur passport?thanks..


They asked for passport on 3/05/2011, day when we received first email from our CO. We were asked to submit few additional documents as well. My wife was also asked to go to for Medicals. CO also called my wife to answer one of our query around mid May.
We submitted all those on 18/05/2011 and got ack from CO on 25/05/2011.
My wife inquired about the status probably 2nd week of June and got reply that the case is still being assessed. 
After mid July I emailed directly and CO informed that he forward the file to final decision maker in 2nd week of June but decision makers are busy in finalising Jan / Feb files and our visa will be finalised sometime in Aug but may take longer. 
Meanwhile my wife used to ring AHC at least once a week and used to get same response that case is being assessed (that's why I say AHC call centre operators are ignorant and have very limited info).
And finally we got visa on 9th Aug (2 days after we completed 5 months.).
Cheers,
-PS


----------



## pangenib

jolteon said:


> You can survive on $1500 when you live in a small 1 bedroom in a shared house of 5-6 ppl, no car, no outing etc. How can you keep your wife with you in such circumstances...


As far as I know you don't have to demontrate to immi that wether u have car or not, wether u can afford waterfront house paying $2000 rent per week or not. 

The only thing they are checking is if u can fulfil ur's wife's basic need.!

Hence It is not compulsory form immi. point of view that u have to place ur wife in waterfront lovely 4 bedroom. If u could u could buy $1million house but it is not compulsory.

For ur kind information. immi requirement for student visa is $18,000 per year. I believe real-estate do not charge rent besed on either student or PR or citizen. 

Thanx.


----------



## pangenib

qamar_qadian said:


> If you read the post from online poster carefully, he has specifically mentioned 1500$ approx for one person so in case of couple the amount is $3000.


Thank You for making clearer to him.


----------



## pangenib

maniaus said:


> Hi pangenib, thanks for this useful information... Jst one que that as they will ask for the last two years ITRs... My last to last year ITR is 20,000... But I m going to file last year this week... But I was studying full time last year and didn't work much... So the ITR is gonna be less... Any solution of this or I hve to make 30,000?????? I do hve certificate showing full tme study whole year... Thanks again


hi Maniaus,
I got the link below. It is actually for student visa but think (just my guesssing), immi will stick with the same or pretty much same. It states in the .pdf that ($18,000+6,000). Anyway check the website.

http://www.immi.gov.au/students/_pdf/student-living-costs.pdf

To my knowledge if u have current payslip which exceed the income level mentioned above shouldn't be problem. But it is good idea to visit migration agent and get the exact info as they are more knowledgeable. Visiting them does not mean have to apply for them ---just to get the idea.

regards


----------



## pangenib

jolteon said:


> Are you kidding me? Who can survive on $1500 per month?


Yeah I am surviving on $1500 a month. 375 a week each. Fore sure i don't like in waterfront house. Could be coz I don't take drugs, don't drink much but sure I eat food and wear clothes and have a car but not farari. (I don't have farari thus I can't even spell correct).

Hope ur not kidding that u couldn't survive by 375 each a week. 

Common guys do a bit of research before making comment. 

Thnkx


----------



## pangenib

pacsoft said:


> They asked for passport on 3/05/2011, day when we received first email from our CO. We were asked to submit few additional documents as well. My wife was also asked to go to for Medicals. CO also called my wife to answer one of our query around mid May.
> We submitted all those on 18/05/2011 and got ack from CO on 25/05/2011.
> My wife inquired about the status probably 2nd week of June and got reply that the case is still being assessed.
> After mid July I emailed directly and CO informed that he forward the file to final decision maker in 2nd week of June but decision makers are busy in finalising Jan / Feb files and our visa will be finalised sometime in Aug but may take longer.
> Meanwhile my wife used to ring AHC at least once a week and used to get same response that case is being assessed (that's why I say AHC call centre operators are ignorant and have very limited info).
> And finally we got visa on 9th Aug (2 days after we completed 5 months.).
> Cheers,
> -PS



Hi pacsoft, 
could u let me know when was it forwarded to final decision making. i am confused reading [email protected] was it on mid july or mid june forwarded for decision making.

Regards


----------



## pacsoft

pangenib said:


> Hi pacsoft,
> could u let me know when was it forwarded to final decision making. i am confused reading [email protected] was it on mid july or mid june forwarded for decision making.
> 
> Regards


2nd week of June but I came to know this after mid July (probably 3rd week of July) when I emailed directly to CO inquiring about my wife's visa status.


----------



## dhillon22

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeello everybody my wife has got the visa.


----------



## pacsoft

dhillon22 said:


> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeello everybody my wife has got the visa.


congrats dude !


----------



## pangenib

dhillon22 said:


> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeello everybody my wife has got the visa.


Cong.....


Could u please update when was file send for final decision making.


----------



## dhillon22

oh my god, i am the happiest bloke on planet earth..................................


----------



## dhillon22

case applied- 11/03/11
CO assigned - 13/05/11
File sent for final decision - 17/06/11
visa granted - 17/08/11


----------



## dhillon22

pacsoft said:


> congrats dude !


thanks everybody....................:clap2:
thanks for sharing the information............it was very difficult time...........i don't know wht to say..........thanks..thanks lane:


----------



## maniaus

dhillon22 said:


> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeello everybody my wife has got the visa.


Congrats Dhillon Saab.... Njoy with ur partner.... Jst one que... Wat income u hve shown in the 2 year ITRs???? Very imp for sme of the guys here.....


----------



## paddypops

Congrats Dhillon..thats gr8 news!!!!


----------



## qamar_qadian

congrats dhillon. enjoy your life..... all the best. Do they email the grant letter or how do they inform about visa decision?


----------



## dhillon22

maniaus said:


> Congrats Dhillon Saab.... Njoy with ur partner.... Jst one que... Wat income u hve shown in the 2 year ITRs???? Very imp for sme of the guys here.....


well they just asked for 2009-2010 ITR......., for the financial year my income was about $40000...


----------



## dhillon22

qamar_qadian said:


> congrats dhillon. enjoy your life..... all the best. Do they email the grant letter or how do they inform about visa decision?


brother they let u know through the email first.........then you will receive the passport after abt 3 working days.......wish everybody good luck...........may all of u receive visas today only........


----------



## ravin4all

dhillon22 said:


> well they just asked for 2009-2010 ITR......., for the financial year my income was about $40000...


Congratulation ! WIsh you a very happy life ahead… :clap2:


----------



## mar309

dhillon22 said:


> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeello everybody my wife has got the visa.


Congrats dhillon !! Wish you all good luck


----------



## rav4uu

ravin4all said:


> Congratulation ! WIsh you a very happy life ahead… :clap2:



Congrats to dhillon.......enjoy life


----------



## rav4uu

ravin4all said:


> Congratulation ! WIsh you a very happy life ahead… :clap2:


Hi ravin,

Have you heard anything from you CO? your 5 months also completed.


----------



## maniaus

dhillon22 said:


> well they just asked for 2009-2010 ITR......., for the financial year my income was about $40000...


Thanks Dhillon for this inf... Cheers!!!!!!


----------



## maniaus

pangenib said:


> hi Maniaus,
> I got the link below. It is actually for student visa but think (just my guesssing), immi will stick with the same or pretty much same. It states in the .pdf that ($18,000+6,000). Anyway check the website.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/students/_pdf/student-living-costs.pdf
> 
> To my knowledge if u have current payslip which exceed the income level mentioned above shouldn't be problem. But it is good idea to visit migration agent and get the exact info as they are more knowledgeable. Visiting them does not mean have to apply for them ---just to get the idea.
> 
> regards


Thanks pangenib.... This inf is useful is very useful for me... By the way what was ur ITRs income???? And all the best for ur visa hope u wll get it soon...


----------



## km2410

dhillon22 said:


> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeello everybody my wife has got the visa.


hi,
Much congrats,,have a blessed lyf ahead..


----------



## jolteon

Awesomme...congrats Dhillon22...:clap2:


----------



## jolteon

pangenib said:


> As far as I know you don't have to demontrate to immi that wether u have car or not, wether u can afford waterfront house paying $2000 rent per week or not.
> 
> The only thing they are checking is if u can fulfil ur's wife's basic need.!
> 
> Hence It is not compulsory form immi. point of view that u have to place ur wife in waterfront lovely 4 bedroom. If u could u could buy $1million house but it is not compulsory.
> 
> For ur kind information. immi requirement for student visa is $18,000 per year. I believe real-estate do not charge rent besed on either student or PR or citizen.
> 
> Thanx.


I have been a student and PR both in Australia so I am very well aware of costs back as student and now as working full time. Agreed you can live with $1500 but not in a place like Sydney. Not sure where you are located in Australia, but great going if you are living from $1500 per month and plan to live in that much with your wife as well.


----------



## jolteon

rav4uu said:


> Hi ravin,
> 
> Have you heard anything from you CO? your 5 months also completed.


Hey ravin, rav4uu...who is your CO? Mine completed 5 months as well..no news..


----------



## aks4058

Dhillon,

Congrats mate. Enjoy your married life. 

Cheers. Please do come back and visit the forum as long as you can, just to share your whole experience and the hurdle that you went through.

Cheers.



dhillon22 said:


> brother they let u know through the email first.........then you will receive the passport after abt 3 working days.......wish everybody good luck...........may all of u receive visas today only........


----------



## ravin4all

aks4058 said:


> Dhillon,
> 
> Congrats mate. Enjoy your married life.
> 
> Cheers. Please do come back and visit the forum as long as you can, just to share your whole experience and the hurdle that you went through.
> 
> Cheers.


My CO is ATUL & a week has passed past 5 months… My wife called AHC today and she was told that she shouldnt call often and instead await response from AHC ..

Operator did not specify any time line & was bit rude this time it seems..


----------



## pangenib

*You get what you give*



jolteon said:


> I have been a student and PR both in Australia so I am very well aware of costs back as student and now as working full time. Agreed you can live with $1500 but not in a place like Sydney. Not sure where you are located in Australia, but great going if you are living from $1500 per month and plan to live in that much with your wife as well.


Funny yeah! By the way interested to know what's ur living expenses per week? Seriously u don't have to suggest how should I be living with my wife! Instead of suggesting me better make ur wife happy with loads of money n spend as much as u like but make sure ur spending actual money not just complainig in forum and giving wrong information. 

We r here to help each other by sharing our opinion and circumstance we r going through, not to find wether ur wife is after just money n luxury life instead. 

Money is not the only thing that makes surrounding happy, most of the time it is attitude. Highly recommend u to change ur attitude in responding to other comment. PLEASE! 
Oh yeah I live in Sydney. In 1 bedroom unit as husband n wife don't sleep in 2 different room. 

Please guys provide donot deliberately provide wrong info.


----------



## navzz

dhillon22 said:


> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeello everybody my wife has got the visa.


Congrats @Dhillon22


----------



## jolteon

pangenib said:


> Funny yeah! By the way interested to know what's ur living expenses per week? Seriously u don't have to suggest how should I be living with my wife! Instead of suggesting me better make ur wife happy with loads of money n spend as much as u like but make sure ur spending actual money not just complainig in forum and giving wrong information.
> 
> We r here to help each other by sharing our opinion and circumstance we r going through, not to find wether ur wife is after just money n luxury life instead.
> 
> Money is not the only thing that makes surrounding happy, most of the time it is attitude. Highly recommend u to change ur attitude in responding to other comment. PLEASE!
> Oh yeah I live in Sydney. In 1 bedroom unit as husband n wife don't sleep in 2 different room.
> 
> Please guys provide donot deliberately provide wrong info.


Yea I can see who needs to have a better attitude on the way you getting freaked out on a forum...haha!

Instead of pointing that ppl giving wrong advise on forum, you yourself are giving inaccurate information to potential migrants comings to Aus with Year 2000 monthly living cost.

We all in same boat...and I wish you luck for visa processing and a great life in Aus! Happy..chill..peace...:focus:


----------



## jolteon

qamar_qadian said:


> You would never get straight forward answer from AHC, few explanation they give are:
> 
> -We are still finalising Jan/Feb after which we will look at March applicants
> -Feb cases are with Decision makers and March cases are with case officers
> -Call next week to check the status
> -5 months have just completed, wait for some more time.
> -Visa will be finalised with in this month.
> 
> These ambiguous answers from AHC Delhi never allows you to plan anything.
> 
> Cheers,
> Qamar


Very true Qamar...A few more
- Australian government has placed a cap on visas this year
- Our internal checks are going on
- The CO is discussing with a Senior CO

Dhillon's visa news has given me a good hope that something comes up soon..:clap2:

Jasp..any news about you??


----------



## Jasp

jolteon said:


> Very true Qamar...A few more
> - Australian government has placed a cap on visas this year
> - Our internal checks are going on
> - The CO is discussing with a Senior CO
> 
> Dhillon's visa news has given me a good hope that something comes up soon..:clap2:
> 
> Jasp..any news about you??


Hello
No news yet. I mailed my co she replied that case is under active processing. 
Jas


----------



## qamar_qadian

jolteon said:


> Very true Qamar...A few more
> - Australian government has placed a cap on visas this year
> - Our internal checks are going on
> - The CO is discussing with a Senior CO
> 
> Dhillon's visa news has given me a good hope that something comes up soon..:clap2:
> 
> Jasp..any news about you??


As per UN convention, Australian Government can not cap spouse and child visas. All othe family visas can be capped except spouse and child visas.


----------



## pangenib

Jasp said:


> Hello
> No news yet. I mailed my co she replied that case is under active processing.
> Jas


Hi Jasp! 
When was ur file gone for final decision making?

Cheers


----------



## Jasp

pangenib said:


> Hi Jasp!
> When was ur file gone for final decision making?
> 
> Cheers


Hello
It's not even gone for final decision.


----------



## DS02

Hii

I have applied for 309 on 16 June 2011 n still no ca which email id should i mail them to get a quick response ....
thnxss


----------



## paddypops

My husband called the AHC this morning and told him to call them back start of next week..unfortunately 22nd the monday is a Public hol in India...they keep telling us the same thing everything every week!!!Getting impatient..


----------



## pangenib

paddypops said:


> My husband called the AHC this morning and told him to call them back start of next week..unfortunately 22nd the monday is a Public hol in India...they keep telling us the same thing everything every week!!!Getting impatient..


Hi! 
Could u share when was ur file gone for final decision making.
Cheers,


----------



## paddypops

pangenib said:


> Hi!
> Could u share when was ur file gone for final decision making.
> Cheers,


File was sent for decision making on the 14th July.


----------



## paddypops

pangenib said:


> Hi!
> Could u share when was ur file gone for final decision making.
> Cheers,


Other details are

Visa lodged-15th-dec10
Application recieved-16thdec 10
File processing was delayed due to tax issues
File was sent to final decision on 14th July.


----------



## Rryan

jolteon said:


> Very true Qamar...A few more
> - Australian government has placed a cap on visas this year


Where did you read this? do you have any evidences to back your claims?


----------



## jolteon

Rryan said:


> Where did you read this? do you have any evidences to back your claims?


Hi Rryan

There is contradictory information from few sources.

DIAC Global's website: Partner visas cannot be capped
AHC New Delhi's website: 54000 or so family category each year so processing times are increasing.
AHC Visa Information Office told me on the phone that visas are capped and only limited will be issued every year.

Not sure whats cooking up in AHC.


----------



## jolteon

paddypops said:


> Other details are
> 
> Visa lodged-15th-dec10
> Application recieved-16thdec 10
> File processing was delayed due to tax issues
> File was sent to final decision on 14th July.


Yours has been 8 months which has been really long...I hope you get soon...have you tried asking why its taking so long. I assume you have got the ATO clearance etc..


----------



## maniaus

paddypops said:


> Other details are
> 
> Visa lodged-15th-dec10
> Application recieved-16thdec 10
> File processing was delayed due to tax issues
> File was sent to final decision on 14th July.


Hi paddypops, would u mind sharing which problem u got with the tax issues????? And what income is sufficient to mke them happy ?? If ur CO obligated on ur income then Plz share it.... One more que how many years tax returns they ask for and it u dont mind then what was ur income in the notice of assessment.... Thanks


----------



## maniaus

Hi guys, anyone on this forum had gone through assurance of support process..... Plz share... Highly appreciated....


----------



## paddypops

maniaus said:


> Hi paddypops, would u mind sharing which problem u got with the tax issues????? And what income is sufficient to mke them happy ?? If ur CO obligated on ur income then Plz share it.... One more que how many years tax returns they ask for and it u dont mind then what was ur income in the notice of assessment.... Thanks


It was regarding claiming false tax offsets while filing for tax returns,it was nothing to do with my income.Any income more or less around 30,000 per annum should be sufficient,if not they will only ask you for assurance of support,hope this helps.You can seek for more advice on assurance of support.


----------



## paddypops

jolteon said:


> Yours has been 8 months which has been really long...I hope you get soon...have you tried asking why its taking so long. I assume you have got the ATO clearance etc..


Well the customer service operators always seem to be encouraging our calls and advise us to call them the following week.Today she advised my husband that she would enforce the request upon the senior CO.they never give any reason as to why there is delay in finalizing.Im really clueless!


----------



## oz309

Hey All

This question has been making rounds, Its true that the immi.gov.au website says that there is no cap on 309/100 visa type having said that, every year there is a fixed number of visa which it will be allocated for all types of subclasses. This year it has increased the number by I reckon 20-30%(not sure abt the exact %) . This year for the first time it has increased the total number of Visas to be granted to around 180000 which is a good news.

So I guess this will be evenly distrubted to all subclasses.

Cheers
Oz309



jolteon said:


> Hi Rryan
> 
> There is contradictory information from few sources.
> 
> DIAC Global's website: Partner visas cannot be capped
> AHC New Delhi's website: 54000 or so family category each year so processing times are increasing.
> AHC Visa Information Office told me on the phone that visas are capped and only limited will be issued every year.
> 
> Not sure whats cooking up in AHC.


----------



## km2410

hi,
Any news???


----------



## paddypops

Yyayeeeeeeeee.......wait is over..got visa granted today..thanks for all your support!!!


----------



## pacsoft

paddypops said:


> Yyayeeeeeeeee.......wait is over..got visa granted today..thanks for all your support!!!


congrats Paddy !!


----------



## km2410

paddypops said:


> Yyayeeeeeeeee.......wait is over..got visa granted today..thanks for all your support!!!


WOW!!!!thats gr8 news...what were ur timelines???Both of u have a good lyf ahead...


----------



## rav4uu

km2410 said:


> WOW!!!!thats gr8 news...what were ur timelines???Both of u have a good lyf ahead...


Congrats buddy...I know your case was with Heena, I have big win as well. I called her yesterday and today. First hand she couldn't find the medicals but after i chased up , she found the medical with clearence
in her system and SENT FOR FINAL DECISION


----------



## sagarpatel2212

*4th of August*

I am from Brisbane and My agent just my all documents to AHC Delhi. I am not sure its been received or not yet. I will be more thankful if you could send me your precious any advice regarding this visa.

Documents submitted: Certified marriage certificate, Medical, PCC, Marriage Photos, all educational certificates, Parents affidavits regarding marriage and relation with my wife.


----------



## jolteon

paddypops said:


> Yyayeeeeeeeee.......wait is over..got visa granted today..thanks for all your support!!!


Awesome!! Congrats and have a great life. :clap2:


----------



## paddypops

rav4uu said:


> Congrats buddy...I know your case was with Heena, I have big win as well. I called her yesterday and today. First hand she couldn't find the medicals but after i chased up , she found the medical with clearence
> in her system and SENT FOR FINAL DECISION


Visa lodged-15th-dec10
Application recieved-16thdec 10
File processing was delayed due to tax issues
File was sent to final decision on 14th July11.
Visa granted-19th aug11.
We called them yesterday and the customer service officer said that she enforce upon the senior CO to process the file,dont know if that had an effect,but im really glad!


----------



## paddypops

rav4uu said:


> Congrats buddy...I know your case was with Heena, I have big win as well. I called her yesterday and today. First hand she couldn't find the medicals but after i chased up , she found the medical with clearence
> in her system and SENT FOR FINAL DECISION


Thats good...Ive heard that Heena is pretty quick in forwarding files without any drag..Good luck!


----------



## km2410

rav4uu said:


> Congrats buddy...I know your case was with Heena, I have big win as well. I called her yesterday and today. First hand she couldn't find the medicals but after i chased up , she found the medical with clearence
> in her system and SENT FOR FINAL DECISION


Thats gr8 news ur file is forwarded for final decision..


----------



## km2410

hi ravin4all???
any update???is your file send for final decision??


----------



## paddypops

pacsoft said:


> congrats Paddy !!


Thanks Pacsoft

How long did it take for ur wife to get her passport from the visa office?


----------



## km2410

No hope for three days...


----------



## h4g

@jasp,pooja123,ravin4all,rav4u....any updates?
when I asked CO(Harpreet)about status,the reply was "provide me sometime to review them".
5 months are not enough for them to take decision!!!


----------



## jan7

maniaus said:


> Hi guys, anyone on this forum had gone through assurance of support process..... Plz share... Highly appreciated....


Hi maniaus I have read your post and understand your situation. I have been an active member here a coupla months ago. My husband applied for spouse visa on January 7 20011. ThaT time I was working only part time. His file was processed but co would not send it for final dec probably because Iwas not earning much. In april I started working full time and immediatEly sent my job agreement. Within a week the file was processed. 
Remember- I never had any Tax statements I was not working before. so what matters is your PRESENT status. If you are earning enough now. just send them the evidence i.e. job agreement, pay slips anything..
Hope that helps
Gooid luck


----------



## Jasp

h4g said:


> @jasp,pooja123,ravin4all,rav4u....any updates?
> when I asked CO(Harpreet)about status,the reply was "provide me sometime to review them".
> 5 months are not enough for them to take decision!!!


Hello

I was also told the same thing.


----------



## cdesai

Congr8s dhillon and paddy.. these news give hope to everyone here waiting for their visa..

Q: I keep reading there is a spreadsheet with all active members visa details (lodgement date, date when application was sent for final decision, etc). But I am not able to locate on this website. Can you please help and provide some guidance? Thanks.


----------



## pacsoft

paddypops said:


> Thanks Pacsoft
> 
> How long did it take for ur wife to get her passport from the visa office?


3 days - my wife received passport through courier. You will also get back all original documents and any xerox docs which you supplied but were not used in investigation.

I submitted all docs through VFS Delhi. So AHC returns passport to VFS and VFS sends it back.


----------



## pacsoft

jan7 said:


> Hi maniaus I have read your post and understand your situation. I have been an active member here a coupla months ago. My husband applied for spouse visa on January 7 20011. ThaT time I was working only part time. His file was processed but co would not send it for final dec probably because Iwas not earning much. In april I started working full time and immediatEly sent my job agreement. Within a week the file was processed.
> Remember- I never had any Tax statements I was not working before. so what matters is your PRESENT status. If you are earning enough now. just send them the evidence i.e. job agreement, pay slips anything..
> Hope that helps
> Gooid luck


It all depends. I got a letter from HR - that I have been working in X company on this $$ from last 5 years and also submitted NOA for last 2 years. But they still asked NOA for one more year (all together last three years). Though I never had any tax issues, additional tax claims. It all depends on the CO, his / her experience.


----------



## pacsoft

h4g said:


> @jasp,pooja123,ravin4all,rav4u....any updates?
> when I asked CO(Harpreet)about status,the reply was "provide me sometime to review them".
> 5 months are not enough for them to take decision!!!


Is you CO Harpeet Sodhi ?


----------



## projectOZ

cdesai said:


> Congr8s dhillon and paddy.. these news give hope to everyone here waiting for their visa..
> 
> Q: I keep reading there is a spreadsheet with all active members visa details (lodgement date, date when application was sent for final decision, etc). But I am not able to locate on this website. Can you please help and provide some guidance? Thanks.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=0

i hope this helps .... 
it would be good if all the new forum members could fill up the spread sheet as well ... 
this sheet is very helpful
cheers


----------



## cdesai

projectOZ said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=0
> 
> i hope this helps ....
> it would be good if all the new forum members could fill up the spread sheet as well ...
> this sheet is very helpful
> cheers


Thanks a lot.. :thumb: 
Added my details.

Cheers


----------



## h4g

pacsoft said:


> Is you CO Harpeet Sodhi ?


Harpreet.Kaur.
Ruby was my old CO.Documents requested by Ruby already submitted in MAY itself.Last week new CO asked again about tat docs.Then we re-submitted again.


----------



## h4g

Jasp said:


> Hello
> 
> I was also told the same thing.


ur file had any issues related to tax?


----------



## h4g

Sneakyway got visa?
Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jasp

h4g said:


> ur file had any issues related to tax?


 Hello
No issues with tax infact I am govt employee in Australia. Don't know what's holding them.


----------



## maniaus

jan7 said:


> Hi maniaus I have read your post and understand your situation. I have been an active member here a coupla months ago. My husband applied for spouse visa on January 7 20011. ThaT time I was working only part time. His file was processed but co would not send it for final dec probably because Iwas not earning much. In april I started working full time and immediatEly sent my job agreement. Within a week the file was processed.
> Remember- I never had any Tax statements I was not working before. so what matters is your PRESENT status. If you are earning enough now. just send them the evidence i.e. job agreement, pay slips anything..
> Hope that helps
> Gooid luck


Hi Jan, thanks for ur reply.... It will help a lot... Thanks again


----------



## inozland

congrats paddy! Have a great time ahead in OZ.


----------



## dhillon22

hello friends..........congrats to paddy..........i know this wait is killer, but everybody will get the visa sooner or later........while i was waiting it appeared i will never get it, but thenn my wait was over.........believe in god


----------



## sagarpatel2212

*Really late application*

My TR granted on* 8th of Dec 2010*. (MPA course).

*14 Dec 2010* applied for PR.

I got Married on *14th Feb 2011* (in India)

After consulting from Agent, She* lodged 485 (spouse TR file)*

I got PR on* 20 May*.

*24 Jun 2011* case officer asked me to provided PCC.

*26 JULY 2011* CO told my agent to pull out this file as I got my PR on *20 May 2011*.

So friends because of this agent and CO we are very late for 309/ 100 application.

Now agent has sent all documents to AHD on 5 of Aug 2011. I am not sure my documents are received or not by AH of Delhi.

If you have any suggestion please give me. I will be very thankful for your suggestion. 

Regards
Sagar


----------



## pacsoft

sagarpatel2212 said:


> My TR granted on* 8th of Dec 2010*. (MPA course).
> 
> *14 Dec 2010* applied for PR.
> 
> I got Married on *14th Feb 2011* (in India)
> 
> After consulting from Agent, She* lodged 485 (spouse TR file)*
> 
> I got PR on* 20 May*.
> 
> *24 Jun 2011* case officer asked me to provided PCC.
> 
> *26 JULY 2011* CO told my agent to pull out this file as I got my PR on *20 May 2011*.
> 
> So friends because of this agent and CO we are very late for 309/ 100 application.
> 
> Now agent has sent all documents to AHD on 5 of Aug 2011. I am not sure my documents are received or not by AH of Delhi.
> 
> If you have any suggestion please give me. I will be very thankful for your suggestion.
> 
> Regards
> Sagar


I think your agent should inform you. But you can call them directly on +91 11 4122 1000 or email them at [email protected] .. just saying you want to confirm that documents have been received or not ..
Hope this helps..
-ps


----------



## sagarpatel2212

pacsoft said:


> I think your agent should inform you. But you can call them directly on +91 11 4122 1000 or email them at [email protected] .. just saying you want to confirm that documents have been received or not ..
> Hope this helps..
> -ps


Thanks pacsoft. I few more questions I hope u ad other will help me. Thanks again


----------



## km2410

sagarpatel2212 said:


> My TR granted on* 8th of Dec 2010*. (MPA course).
> 
> *14 Dec 2010* applied for PR.
> 
> I got Married on *14th Feb 2011* (in India)
> 
> After consulting from Agent, She* lodged 485 (spouse TR file)*
> 
> I got PR on* 20 May*.
> 
> *24 Jun 2011* case officer asked me to provided PCC.
> 
> *26 JULY 2011* CO told my agent to pull out this file as I got my PR on *20 May 2011*.
> 
> So friends because of this agent and CO we are very late for 309/ 100 application.
> 
> Now agent has sent all documents to AHD on 5 of Aug 2011. I am not sure my documents are received or not by AH of Delhi.
> 
> If you have any suggestion please give me. I will be very thankful for your suggestion.
> 
> Regards
> Sagar



hi,
My suggestion is you mail them because operators dont have that much updates,they need 2-7 days to get update on their system,sumtimes they provide false information,so its better to mail,they will definately reply you within 3 days..hope this helps u..


----------



## sagarpatel2212

km2410 said:


> hi,
> My suggestion is you mail them because operators dont have that much updates,they need 2-7 days to get update on their system,sumtimes they provide false information,so its better to mail,they will definately reply you within 3 days..hope this helps u..


Thanks mate


----------



## pangenib

km2410 said:


> hi,
> My suggestion is you mail them because operators dont have that much updates,they need 2-7 days to get update on their system,sumtimes they provide false information,so its better to mail,they will definately reply you within 3 days..hope this helps u..


hi KM2410,
Could you update when was ur fine sent for final decision making! was it on August 8?


cheers,


----------



## pangenib

*File sent for final decision.*

Hi,

Anyone called AHD today?

Please update spreadsheet if the file has been sent for final decision making.


cheers,


----------



## Jasp

pangenib said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone called AHD today?
> 
> Please update spreadsheet if the file has been sent for final decision making.
> 
> cheers,


Where r you on spreadsheet. I can't see you there.


----------



## pangenib

Jasp said:


> Where r you on spreadsheet. I can't see you there.


wifesick: changed my name,


----------



## qamar_qadian

pangenib said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone called AHD today?
> 
> Please update spreadsheet if the file has been sent for final decision making.
> 
> 
> cheers,



AHC Delhi is closed today because of Janamashtmi.


----------



## km2410

pangenib said:


> hi KM2410,
> Could you update when was ur fine sent for final decision making! was it on August 8?
> 
> 
> cheers,


hi pangenib,
sure,my file was send on 9th august for final decision


----------



## km2410

pangenib said:


> hi KM2410,
> Could you update when was ur fine sent for final decision making! was it on August 8?
> 
> 
> cheers,


hi pangenib,
sure,my file was send on 9th august for final decision


----------



## maniaus

Hi guys, just one question that COs always ask for all the documents once or two three times????


----------



## maniaus

Plz suggest me shod I send ITRs and form 888 now or I should wait for CO to ask for it?????


----------



## mar309

maniaus said:


> Plz suggest me shod I send ITRs and form 888 now or I should wait for CO to ask for it?????


Hi maniaus, any one...need not send all the docs, 2-3 times; 1 time is sufficient. It might be a case where few docs might be missing, or CO has been changed; where they ask for new docs.

If you send all the documents in advance, they need not get back to you. You can also send when they ask for, but its always better to provide all the documents in adv (submit anything that you feel it strengthens your application). 
Good luck !!


----------



## km2410

hi,
Is anyone facing prob with spreadsheet??i am changing my file send for final decision date but i am nt able to change it..


----------



## maniaus

mar309 said:


> Hi maniaus, any one...need not send all the docs, 2-3 times; 1 time is sufficient. It might be a case where few docs might be missing, or CO has been changed; where they ask for new docs.
> 
> If you send all the documents in advance, they need not get back to you. You can also send when they ask for, but its always better to provide all the documents in adv (submit anything that you feel it strengthens your application).
> Good luck !!


Thanks mate... Appreciated


----------



## aks4058

:focus:





pqsseo said:


> As salamu Alaykum
> 
> E Peace Quran School is an international Online Quran Teaching School.We teaches Quran,translation of Quran,Tajweed(Qira'ut),basic Islamic teachings, Salat(Prayers)and Arabic Language courses for the students of all ages.We offer 50% discount for those students who will join us during Ramadan.
> This discount will continue till completion of their courses (For those who will join us in Ramadan).
> Site: EpeacequranschoolDOTcom


----------



## oz309

@maniaus 
There is no standards defined there as well, its at the discreation of CO if they feel that there is no more documents required for finalizing(with the documents submitted) the application they will not request for any documents. 
So my take is during the lodgement itself make sure you have provided all the documents requested. 

cheers
Oz309



maniaus said:


> Hi guys, just one question that COs always ask for all the documents once or two three times????


----------



## mar309

Same old reply..

Called up AHC just now, got a reply saying- you just completed 5 months, have to wait for more 2-3 weeks.


----------



## jolteon

pqsseo said:


> As salamu Alaykum
> 
> E Peace Quran School is an international Online Quran Teaching School.We teaches Quran,translation of Quran,Tajweed(Qira'ut),basic Islamic teachings, Salat(Prayers)and Arabic Language courses for the students of all ages.We offer 50% discount for those students who will join us during Ramadan.
> This discount will continue till completion of their courses (For those who will join us in Ramadan).
> Site: EpeacequranschoolDOTcom


What are you doing in the Spouse visa timelines of AHC New Delhi thread?:ban::ban:


----------



## jolteon

mar309 said:


> Same old reply..
> 
> Called up AHC just now, got a reply saying- you just completed 5 months, have to wait for more 2-3 weeks.


That sucks...these ppl do not understand the pain of staying apart from partner for so long...


----------



## pangenib

mar309 said:


> Same old reply..
> 
> Called up AHC just now, got a reply saying- you just completed 5 months, have to wait for more 2-3 weeks.


Same here! I called today and operator said decision will be made on 14 Sept. Then i asked her to email mentioning the decision will be made on 14 Sept;;;;;guess what she said I mean after sept 14 not on Sept 14! 


Looking at dhillon and pacsoft decision is made on 2 months of the file sent to final decision. 

I do call every monday and get the same reply but don't have any hope until 14 Sept.(i.e 5 months of application), though file gone for final decision on last week of july.


cheers,


----------



## rav4uu

pangenib said:


> Same here! I called today and operator said decision will be made on 14 Sept. Then i asked her to email mentioning the decision will be made on 14 Sept;;;;;guess what she said I mean after sept 14 not on Sept 14!
> 
> 
> Looking at dhillon and pacsoft decision is made on 2 months of the file sent to final decision.
> 
> I do call every monday and get the same reply but don't have any hope until 14 Sept.(i.e 5 months of application), though file gone for final decision on last week of july.
> 
> 
> cheers,


According to my CO , she said decision will be after completing 6 month of application that is next 16 sept..have you completed 6 months?


----------



## inozland

paddy got it within one and half months after sent for final decission. My impression is that when CO is happy with the application they sent for final decission. However grant of visa still depends on lodgement date anyway. Current trend is at least 5 months has to pass before visa can be granted.



pangenib said:


> Looking at dhillon and pacsoft decision is made on 2 months of the file sent to final decision.
> 
> cheers,


----------



## pangenib

rav4uu said:


> According to my CO , she said decision will be after completing 6 month of application that is next 16 sept..have you completed 6 months?


No, I applied on mid april. Went for final decision on july last week. My co was RUBY and don't have CO at present. File in with Senior Decision Maker. I don't trust whatever operator said on phone coz on june operator said file was sent for final decision making and it turned out false.

This time I asked to send email and email is:
"Please be advised that the file has been forwarded for final assessment on last week of July and the decision will be made as per the processing time.However, Please note that the processing time for Spouse Visa application is 5 months from the date of lodgement. "

As I don't have CO so i am only with operator so , Operator could be wrong even they send me email.


----------



## inozland

OMG! I was counting for 5 months.. now it is 6 months ??????



rav4uu said:


> According to my CO , she said decision will be after completing 6 month of application that is next 16 sept..have you completed 6 months?


----------



## mar309

rav4uu said:


> According to my CO , she said decision will be after completing 6 month of application that is next 16 sept..have you completed 6 months?


How can they say 6 months now? They always said 5 months till now. Is it only becoz we crossed 5 months now, and now they are giving some new timelines


----------



## pangenib

inozland said:


> paddy got it within one and half months after sent for final decission. My impression is that when CO is happy with the application they sent for final decission. However grant of visa still depends on lodgement date anyway. Current trend is at least 5 months has to pass before visa can be granted.


Could be!


----------



## slap

rav4uu said:


> According to my CO , she said decision will be after completing 6 month of application that is next 16 sept..have you completed 6 months?


Hey Rav,

Did CO told you abt 6 months or is it the operator??? Your file has already gone for the decision so why would it take that long??


----------



## sneakyway

*I got Visa*



h4g said:


> Sneakyway got visa?
> Congrats!!!!


yeah sneakyway got visa approved last Friday 19/08

I lost my password, so didn't got a chance to update the status 

Good luck everyone


----------



## rav4uu

slap said:


> Hey Rav,
> 
> Did CO told you abt 6 months or is it the operator??? Your file has already gone for the decision so why would it take that long??



yes, My file's proccessing took about 5 month and now she advised that its final decision makers are currently few weeks behind. It will be nearly about 6 month from lodgement.


----------



## jolteon

sneakyway said:


> yeah sneakyway got visa approved last Friday 19/08
> 
> I lost my password, so didn't got a chance to update the status
> 
> Good luck everyone


Congrats sneakyway..:clap2:..when did you apply?


----------



## jolteon

rav4uu said:


> yes, My file's proccessing took about 5 month and now she advised that its final decision makers are currently few weeks behind. It will be nearly about 6 month from lodgement.


I just fail to understand what the decision maker does, when the CO has already taken 5.5 months to do all the investigation. Just another rubbish excuse to delay.

Also why dont they hire more COs to handle the large volume of applications instead of not doing the processing within the advertised timelines..

I have always seen efficient Australians working here...and the way AHC works is just totally opposite


----------



## sneakyway

jolteon said:


> Congrats sneakyway..:clap2:..when did you apply?


March 22nd


----------



## jolteon

sneakyway said:


> March 22nd


And who was your CO?


----------



## inozland

My guess is decision makers may review the work done by COs. Otherwise COs could have taken the decision straightway. When my PR was processed back in 2006, my CO in Adelaide did grant the visa directly. 



jolteon said:


> I just fail to understand what the decision maker does, when the CO has already taken 5.5 months to do all the investigation. Just another rubbish excuse to delay.


----------



## km2410

congrats sneakway!!!!have a happy life ahead..


----------



## km2410

hi sneakyway,
could you plz update all the timelines in spreadsheet,as i cant see you over there..


----------



## pacsoft

mar309 said:


> Same old reply..
> 
> Called up AHC just now, got a reply saying- you just completed 5 months, have to wait for more 2-3 weeks.


I hope you and everyone gets visa soon but please do not rely on what operator says. 

It happened with me. I called them on 08/08/2011 and the operator said please call us back by 25th Aug to know the status. This shattered me as I applied on 07/03/2011 and 5 months were completed and file was forwarded for final decision during 2 nd week of June. 

*But to my surprise my wife got visa next day i.e. 09/08/2011...*


----------



## maniaus

mar309 said:


> Same old reply..
> 
> Called up AHC just now, got a reply saying- you just completed 5 months, have to wait for more 2-3 weeks.


That's sad mar309, I don't understand that how difficult is studying applications for them. I don't thing the guys sitting over there are even 10th pass......


----------



## inozland

LOL! Are you kidding ????

Well, as far as I understand if they make any mistake they risk their jobs. So they could take time to be on the safe side 



maniaus said:


> I don't understand that how difficult is studying applications for them. I don't thing the guys sitting over there are even 10th pass......


----------



## maniaus

oz309 said:


> @maniaus
> There is no standards defined there as well, its at the discreation of CO if they feel that there is no more documents required for finalizing(with the documents submitted) the application they will not request for any documents.
> So my take is during the lodgement itself make sure you have provided all the documents requested.
> 
> cheers
> Oz309


Thanks oz309 for this inf.... By the way wats ur file timelines... I can't see u in the spreadsheet????


----------



## maniaus

inozland said:


> LOL! Are you kidding ????
> 
> Well, as far as I understand if they make any mistake they risk their jobs. So they could take time to be on the safe side


Well I am jst assuming.... Do u think it can take 5 months to study ur application.... Bear in mind that they are doing this job for a long long time and they r experienced....


----------



## inozland

Well, I think it all depends on various factors and also what you mean by "study your application". If I assume you meant "processing time". Then it is 
Processing Time = Actual processing time required by CO + waiting time in the Queue. If the application is straight fwd and complete then actual processing time could be very less than 5 months, in that case waiting time will be significant. We are aware that there is one application in this forum went to final decission makers very quickly but still waiting in the queue. 
To be honest I am not aware of what kind of processings are carried out. For example do they do background check, income check etc ?
Here is my take on this matter :
Our COs might be waiting for report provided by their corresponding agency. For example if we submit any telephone call records, they may check with your service provider, for income they are definitely checking with ATO. If someone lived in 3 countries in last 10 years, they might do background check/immigration record checks for each country. 



maniaus said:


> Do u think it can take 5 months to study ur application.... Bear in mind that they are doing this job for a long long time and they r experienced....


----------



## HOPE21

paddypops said:


> Yyayeeeeeeeee.......wait is over..got visa granted today..thanks for all your support!!!


Congrats paddy..Can you help me out? I'm facing the same tax offset issue can u advice how you solved the same ?

Thanx


----------



## paddypops

HOPE21 said:


> Congrats paddy..Can you help me out? I'm facing the same tax offset issue can u advice how you solved the same ?
> 
> Thanx


Have you already applied for an amended notice of assessment for the year/years you have claimed false tax offsets for from the ATO?That is the first step in the process.


----------



## inozland

Any update ravin4all and nick.perth ?
Is there anyone in this forum whose CO is Atul and application has been sent for final decission ?
I am curious since my CO is Atul and apparently he never responds to my email.


----------



## oz309

@maniaus I have got my visa couple of months ago.... you can scan thru the timelines for feb applicants you will find me there

Cheers 
Oz309


maniaus said:


> Thanks oz309 for this inf.... By the way wats ur file timelines... I can't see u in the spreadsheet????


----------



## mar309

sneakyway said:


> March 22nd


Adding a column 'date sent for final decision' is very helpful. Even my CO replied today saying that the decision is made based on *date of lodgement in the final decision queue.* 

sneakway , could you please let us know your 'date sent for final decision' ; so that we can alteast guess our position in the final decision queue. Thanks..


----------



## sagarpatel2212

*application conformation time*

Friends is anyone able to tell me that how long its take time to get application conformation that they have received application?

My agent send all documents on *4 of august* by post and its take *5 days to deliver.*
So i am expecting AHD received on around *9th or 10 of august *but till todays date i have not received any thing from agent and AHD. I have call AHD today and she (operator) told me to give call them on Friday.

please send me your opinion... thanks

Sagar Patel


----------



## mar309

pacsoft said:


> I hope you and everyone gets visa soon but please do not rely on what operator says.
> 
> It happened with me. I called them on 08/08/2011 and the operator said please call us back by 25th Aug to know the status. This shattered me as I applied on 07/03/2011 and 5 months were completed and file was forwarded for final decision during 2 nd week of June.
> 
> *But to my surprise my wife got visa next day i.e. 09/08/2011...*


Thanks pacsoft.... though am waiting, your reply gives me little hope


----------



## mar309

sagarpatel2212 said:


> Friends is anyone able to tell me that how long its take time to get application conformation that they have received application?
> 
> My agent send all documents on *4 of august* by post and its take *5 days to deliver.*
> So i am expecting AHD received on around *9th or 10 of august *but till todays date i have not received any thing from agent and AHD. I have call AHD today and she (operator) told me to give call them on Friday.
> 
> please send me your opinion... thanks
> 
> Sagar Patel


@sagarpatel2212,
I guess you are sending docs from Aus. When we are sending them thru VFS, they are received in 1 day, but usually we dont receive any acknowledgement from *AHC*. Better call them again in 2 days.


----------



## inozland

@sagarpatel
did ur agent send it directly to AHC or VFS Delhi ? Reg Post/Courier/Speed post ?
Do you have any tracking info. Sometimes in India reg post takes unsually long time.. 
From my experience when we sent additional documents directly to AHC, Delhi, they attach the docs to your file within 2 days of receiving them at AHC. I assume it would be same for you. If you sent a bank draft, you can check with your bank if it has been cashed.



sagarpatel2212 said:


> Friends is anyone able to tell me that how long its take time to get application conformation that they have received application?
> 
> My agent send all documents on *4 of august* by post and its take *5 days to deliver.*
> So i am expecting AHD received on around *9th or 10 of august *but till todays date i have not received any thing from agent and AHD. I have call AHD today and she (operator) told me to give call them on Friday.
> 
> please send me your opinion... thanks
> 
> Sagar Patel


----------



## sagarpatel2212

mar309 said:


> @sagarpatel2212,
> I guess you are sending docs from Aus. When we are sending them thru VFS, they are received in 1 day, but usually we dont receive any acknowledgement from *AHC*. Better call them again in 2 days.


thanks


----------



## inozland

@mar309
I am confused. DIAC website says visa granted based on application lodgement date. I am wondering which date is most important application lodgement or the date when sent for final decission?



mar309 said:


> Adding a column 'date sent for final decision' is very helpful. Even my CO replied today saying that the decision is made based on *date of lodgement in the final decision queue.*
> 
> sneakway , could you please let us know your 'date sent for final decision' ; so that we can alteast guess our position in the final decision queue. Thanks..


----------



## pangenib

mar309 said:


> Adding a column 'date sent for final decision' is very helpful. Even my CO replied today saying that the decision is made based on *date of lodgement in the final decision queue.*
> 
> sneakway , could you please let us know your 'date sent for final decision' ; so that we can alteast guess our position in the final decision queue. Thanks..


I agree with u mar309. CO and operator always say decision is made based on date of lodgement in the final decision queue.


if so ( Question to those lier CO and operator) how come sneaky way got visa and jasp hasn't ?


----------



## inozland

@pangenib
It is a difficult puzzle to solve!!!

Jasp mate what's happening with ur app. 


pangenib said:


> if so ( Question to those lier CO and operator) how come sneaky way got visa and jasp hasn't ?


----------



## sagarpatel2212

*frustrating time*

here agents are really hopeless.. because of them I am all ready 2 months let as i received my PR on 20th of May. I told them to use good post so i can track it but they used normal one and now i m not able to see very is my documents. 

so total 3 month late from PR and after 1 July processing time increased one month (6 months instead of 5 months). So for me its really hard time.


----------



## sagarpatel2212

*thanks*



inozland said:


> @sagarpatel
> did ur agent send it directly to AHC or VFS Delhi ? Reg Post/Courier/Speed post ?
> Do you have any tracking info. Sometimes in India reg post takes unsually long time..
> From my experience when we sent additional documents directly to AHC, Delhi, they attach the docs to your file within 2 days of receiving them at AHC. I assume it would be same for you. If you sent a bank draft, you can check with your bank if it has been cashed.


Thanks for reply


----------



## slap

Guys,

Just got my visa. SO happy and reliefed. Good luck everyone.


----------



## inozland

congrats slap.


slap said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just got my visa. SO happy and reliefed. Good luck everyone.


----------



## slap

inozland said:


> congrats slap.


thanks mate.


----------



## inozland

You got visa within 6 days after ur app went to the final queue. This gives some hope that visa granted based on application lodgement date not based on the date when application was sent for final decision.


slap said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just got my visa. SO happy and reliefed. Good luck everyone.


----------



## slap

inozland said:


> You got visa within 6 days after ur app went to the final queue. This gives some hope that visa granted based on application lodgement date not based on the date when application was sent for final decision.


My CO mailed me this morning that it might take a month dpending upon a queue but its surprsing it was granted today. WHat a relief and excitement.


----------



## inozland

@slap
When did you submit your passport ?


slap said:


> My CO mailed me this morning that it might take a month dpending upon a queue but its surprsing it was granted today. WHat a relief and excitement.


----------



## slap

long time back on May.


----------



## rav4uu

slap said:


> long time back on May.


Congrats slap....have happy life ahead..we have same CO.Common DM's ..........


----------



## paddypops

rav4uu said:


> Congrats slap....have happy life ahead..we have same CO.Common DM's ..........



Congrats slap!!!


----------



## slap

Hey Rav,,

I was just waiting for ur Visa first man , hopefully u would get by the end of week . Good luck


----------



## rav4uu

slap said:


> Hey Rav,,
> 
> I was just waiting for ur Visa first man , hopefully u would get by the end of week . Good luck


Thanks slap..........just crossing fingers and toes......


----------



## Manpreet

Congrats to slap, paddypops. Whenever someone gets visa it bring hope to all of us. Good luck to all of us


----------



## slap

Yes man it was just those hopes we lived , living on. Though we don't know anything much abt eachother it was just this thread that kept our hope alive. It's better here to search an answer than calling those operators.


----------



## DJAY

km2410 said:


> hi sneakyway,
> could you plz update all the timelines in spreadsheet,as i cant see you over there..


Hi KM, just new in this forum -

App date - 10 June 
CO assigned this week,

I'm just wondering which spreadsheet everyone is talking about? could you please guide me.

thanks.


----------



## pacsoft

slap said:


> Yes man it was just those hopes we lived , living on. Though we don't know anything much abt eachother it was just this thread that kept our hope alive. It's better here to search an answer than calling those operators.


Congrats buddy .. and yeah you are right, through this at least we made so many friends whom we haven't seen .. It's good to be part of forum and share personal experiences as and when needed....


----------



## sagarpatel2212

*Passport*

Hi friends,

I have read our time frame spread sheet. 
When CO asked to provide pcc and Passport. is it original passport?

As I am thinking to apply visitor visa for my wife. and I came across this question. 

And I am not sure that am i able to apply visitor visa for her and if yes then how much possibility it has to get grant?

Please forward your replies friends.

Kindly regards
Sagar patel


----------



## oz309

@DJAY
we are maintaining a spreadsheet with some information on 309/100 visas please click on the link below to update your time line
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=0
cheers
Oz309


DJAY said:


> Hi KM, just new in this forum -
> 
> App date - 10 June
> CO assigned this week,
> 
> I'm just wondering which spreadsheet everyone is talking about? could you please guide me.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## inozland

@sagarpatel
please have a look at this link
http://www.fiji.embassy.gov.au/files/suva/ProspectiveMarriageFAQs.pdf
I think it is a tough decision.


----------



## oz309

*Arranged the spread sheet by date of application*

Hey all 

I went through the spreadsheet, It was all messed up, Hence I have rearragned by the date of application. 

Please maintain the same way.

Cheers 
Oz309


----------



## sagarpatel2212

inozland said:


> @sagarpatel
> please have a look at this link
> http://www.fiji.embassy.gov.au/files/suva/ProspectiveMarriageFAQs.pdf
> I think it is a tough decision.


thanks for your reply


----------



## maniaus

oz309 said:


> @maniaus I have got my visa couple of months ago.... you can scan thru the timelines for feb applicants you will find me there
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


Oh yeah I got u... Sorry for confusion.... And congrats for the visa...


----------



## DJAY

Many thanks OZ309, it's really handy. I've just updated my timeline.

Cheers.


----------



## HOPE21

paddypops said:


> Have you already applied for an amended notice of assessment for the year/years you have claimed false tax offsets for from the ATO?That is the first step in the process.


Thanx for the revert..I have not not filed amended NOA as I'm having doubts, first is if I will file amended NOA then it will mean I accept that I evaded tax which is illegal. Second thing if I will file for amended NOA it will reflect negatively on my credit report and can hamper my chances for loan from Banks in future. Thirdly, have you taken help of lawyer or just after filling amended NOA you replied to AHC.

I wouldn't have claimed tax offset (as suggested by acountant at that time) if I wud have known the implications...

Thanx


----------



## km2410

slap said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just got my visa. SO happy and reliefed. Good luck everyone.


Congrats!!!!Have a gud life,and dont forget us!!!just kidding..


----------



## km2410

DJAY said:


> Hi KM, just new in this forum -
> 
> App date - 10 June
> CO assigned this week,
> 
> I'm just wondering which spreadsheet everyone is talking about? could you please guide me.
> 
> thanks.


hi,
Welcome to the forum.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL&f=0&rm=full#gid=0

U can update your timelines,and help people to know about your timelines..


----------



## paddypops

HOPE21 said:


> Thanx for the revert..I have not not filed amended NOA as I'm having doubts, first is if I will file amended NOA then it will mean I accept that I evaded tax which is illegal. Second thing if I will file for amended NOA it will reflect negatively on my credit report and can hamper my chances for loan from Banks in future. Thirdly, have you taken help of lawyer or just after filling amended NOA you replied to AHC.
> 
> I wouldn't have claimed tax offset (as suggested by acountant at that time) if I wud have known the implications...
> 
> Thanx


No I went through an accountant and filed the amended NOA,that takes about 2-3 weeks to process the amended NOA.Are you sure ahout the blackmark on credit report..where did you get this info from?Hope you find a solution soon!


----------



## oz309100

*tax problems suggestion*

Dear Friends I am new to this forum.. but its really helpful for those who already applied and for the potential applicants.

I have done tax *de facto offset* in *2008- 09* and then we don't have any contact with each other. and last two years i have not claim any of that.

In *2010 I have applied for PR* and I got married in 2011. so before i get decision from DMIA I have *add my wife's name* on my PR file (she is in India)

I* received my PR in 2011 without any problem.*

NOW when i am applying for the visa 309 for my wife do you think I will get problem because I have not disclose de facto relation?

Please provide your knowledge and experience. it will be very help full for me and many other as its a very common problem.


----------



## inozland

Dear folks,
I am trying to add my timeline for long long time.. Never succeeded! This time it went to the last page. Could anyone fix it for me ?
cheers


----------



## oz309

@inozland
I am not sure what is the difficulty you are facing, post your time line ill update the spreadsheet. 
Do remember to check your name on the date of application(coz you will not find it towards the end of the spreadsheet)
cheers
Oz309


inozland said:


> Dear folks,
> I am trying to add my timeline for long long time.. Never succeeded! This time it went to the last page. Could anyone fix it for me ?
> cheers


----------



## footloose8989

DJAY said:


> Many thanks OZ309, it's really handy. I've just updated my timeline.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Djay,

I think we are almost on the same timeline and furthermore same case officer (Heena lal). My fiance applied for prospective marriage visa on 10th June at Chennai VFS, got the case officer allocated on 23/08/2011 and still waiting on the medical clearance from AUS. 

It has taken a bit longer than 8 weeks for the case officer allocation, but nonetheless it is allocated now. 

Can anyone here tell me how the case officer Heena is with visas. Is she friendly and approachable. 

Thanks,
K


----------



## oz309

@sagarpatel
During the course of assessmet at one stage they will ask for the orginal passport (PCC you will have to submit the orginals).
If you are planning for a visitior visa nothing like it, In case if she will be travelling as a dependent then my take is ask her to apply for visitor visa once she is in Oz file for 309/100 visa. This way you can ensure that you would be together and not go thru the agony of being apart. 

Visa grant is very much possible(visitor visa) if you can show that you have sufficient funds(to take care of her) and she would need an invite letter. 

If you have specific questions post it in here, we(all), will try to respond to the best of knowledge.

Cheers 
Oz309



sagarpatel2212 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have read our time frame spread sheet.
> When CO asked to provide pcc and Passport. is it original passport?
> 
> As I am thinking to apply visitor visa for my wife. and I came across this question.
> 
> And I am not sure that am i able to apply visitor visa for her and if yes then how much possibility it has to get grant?
> 
> Please forward your replies friends.
> 
> Kindly regards
> Sagar patel


----------



## rav4uu

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..VISA GRANTED........SO HAPPY ....THANK GOD...THANK U ALL FOR SUPPORT.....AND GUD LUCK EVERY ONE.


----------



## oz309

@Oz309100
I am not sure on the tax part(i reckon you might have to sort it tax issue with ATO),but it will surely not have any negative impact on the file(there might be a delay in processing time if you dont act upfornt)
Now I have a question here, when you said you had added your wifes name during the PR process, why was she not granted a PR, as per my knowledge at any time during the 2nd stage of your Visa process you can include your dependent(but before finalizing the application).
what went worng there. 

Share your experince.

CHeers
Oz309


oz309100 said:


> Dear Friends I am new to this forum.. but its really helpful for those who already applied and for the potential applicants.
> 
> I have done tax *de facto offset* in *2008- 09* and then we don't have any contact with each other. and last two years i have not claim any of that.
> 
> In *2010 I have applied for PR* and I got married in 2011. so before i get decision from DMIA I have *add my wife's name* on my PR file (she is in India)
> 
> I* received my PR in 2011 without any problem.*
> 
> NOW when i am applying for the visa 309 for my wife do you think I will get problem because I have not disclose de facto relation?
> 
> Please provide your knowledge and experience. it will be very help full for me and many other as its a very common problem.


----------



## oz309

@rav4uu
congrats mates ....


rav4uu said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..VISA GRANTED........SO HAPPY ....THANK GOD...THANK U ALL FOR SUPPORT.....AND GUD LUCK EVERY ONE.


----------



## inozland

@rav4uu
congrats! have great time in Aus.


rav4uu said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..VISA GRANTED........SO HAPPY ....THANK GOD...THANK U ALL FOR SUPPORT.....AND GUD LUCK EVERY ONE.


----------



## footloose8989

Could someone tell me from your experience, what would be a tentative timeline for the prospective visa to come through having applied on 10 June 2011?. 

I have planned to come down to India in Oct for a month and if we are to go by the default 5 months processing time, then the visa should come by atleast the second week of Nov. 

I would love to take my fiance along when I return back to AUS by the first week of Nov as my annual leave is only until then. What are my chances?. 

Should I wait it out or can I take my fiance on a visitor visa while the prospective visa is on process?.

Any suggestions would be really be appreciated

Thanks,
K


----------



## inozland

@oz309
It may be a browser issue. I am using IE 9 
Anyway my timeline is
App date : 29/04/2011
CO Name : Atul
CO ALlocated : 1/07/2011
Doc requested : 1/07/2011
Doc Sent : 11/07/2011

I have messed up the spread sheet, you should remove row 275 and 276
Thanks in Advance



oz309 said:


> @inozland
> I am not sure what is the difficulty you are facing, post your time line ill update the spreadsheet.
> Do remember to check your name on the date of application(coz you will not find it towards the end of the spreadsheet)
> cheers
> Oz309


----------



## qamar_qadian

rav4uu said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..VISA GRANTED........SO HAPPY ....THANK GOD...THANK U ALL FOR SUPPORT.....AND GUD LUCK EVERY ONE.


Congatulation buddy.. enjoy your time....lane:


----------



## pacsoft

rav4uu said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..VISA GRANTED........SO HAPPY ....THANK GOD...THANK U ALL FOR SUPPORT.....AND GUD LUCK EVERY ONE.


Congrats & Good Luck !


----------



## mar309

rav4uu said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..VISA GRANTED........SO HAPPY ....THANK GOD...THANK U ALL FOR SUPPORT.....AND GUD LUCK EVERY ONE.


congratsssssss rav4uu and slap. Have a good time


----------



## oz309100

oz309 said:


> @sagarpatel
> During the course of assessmet at one stage they will ask for the orginal passport (PCC you will have to submit the orginals).
> If you are planning for a visitior visa nothing like it, In case if she will be travelling as a dependent then my take is ask her to apply for visitor visa once she is in Oz file for 309/100 visa. This way you can ensure that you would be together and not go thru the agony of being apart.
> 
> Visa grant is very much possible(visitor visa) if you can show that you have sufficient funds(to take care of her) and she would need an invite letter.
> 
> If you have specific questions post it in here, we(all), will try to respond to the best of knowledge.
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


Hi mate May i know how much fund will be enough?


----------



## oz309100

oz309 said:


> @Oz309100
> I am not sure on the tax part(i reckon you might have to sort it tax issue with ATO),but it will surely not have any negative impact on the file(there might be a delay in processing time if you dont act upfornt)
> Now I have a question here, when you said you had added your wifes name during the PR process, why was she not granted a PR, as per my knowledge at any time during the 2nd stage of your Visa process you can include your dependent(but before finalizing the application).
> what went worng there.
> 
> Share your experince.
> 
> CHeers
> Oz309


actually was on TR and I had applied for PR. my agent add her name on my file as a spouse. and she was in India so 
she had to apply 485 (subsequent entrant) visa. so I applied that visa. In may i got PR. and then i was waiting for grant her visa. but unfortunately in July end CO send massage that i got PR so she can't do further process from Canberra. She as to apply from India 309/100 . 

Now agent told me that she will lodged that visa in 48 hours so i go with her. in august she send all document through Australian post. when i called AHD yesterday I got surprise and she told me she don't have any record of this application. it been more then 25 days document has sent from here.


----------



## DJAY

footloose8989 said:


> Hi Djay,
> 
> I think we are almost on the same timeline and furthermore same case officer (Heena lal). My fiance applied for prospective marriage visa on 10th June at Chennai VFS, got the case officer allocated on 23/08/2011 and still waiting on the medical clearance from AUS.
> 
> It has taken a bit longer than 8 weeks for the case officer allocation, but nonetheless it is allocated now.
> 
> Can anyone here tell me how the case officer Heena is with visas. Is she friendly and approachable.
> 
> Thanks,
> K


ya, that's right footloose8989, also I got call from CO and has requested addition wedding photos and other documents, going good so far.


----------



## paddypops

rav4uu said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..VISA GRANTED........SO HAPPY ....THANK GOD...THANK U ALL FOR SUPPORT.....AND GUD LUCK EVERY ONE.


Congrats.........


----------



## footloose8989

Guys,
Just a logical question - I have applied for a prospective marriage visa for my fiance on 10th June. My initial plan was to get her to aus on that visa - get married and apply for partner visa onshore. But I am now thinking of marrying in India and furnishing the marriage certificate to the embassy. 
I would like to know if this process will delay the grant of spouse visa any further?. or is it best I stick with prospective visa application and wait until its grant?. My marriage in india is fixed for 6th Oct, and I wil be there for a month until 6th Nov. 

Any suggestions...
Thanks,


----------



## rav4uu

footloose8989 said:


> Guys,
> Just a logical question - I have applied for a prospective marriage visa for my fiance on 10th June. My initial plan was to get her to aus on that visa - get married and apply for partner visa onshore. But I am now thinking of marrying in India and furnishing the marriage certificate to the embassy.
> I would like to know if this process will delay the grant of spouse visa any further?. or is it best I stick with prospective visa application and wait until its grant?. My marriage in india is fixed for 6th Oct, and I wil be there for a month until 6th Nov.
> 
> Any suggestions...
> Thanks,


My exp with Heena wasn't so gud. First she asked me to submint more pictures and NOA. Then i keep calling AHC no reply after that. Last week she said couldn't find the medicals but they were there , stored somewhere else on her system.Then she said couldn't find the clearence. I only asked her can you emaill me the whole story. She said isn't that enought that im saying to you. I said NO SORRY , I NEED IN WRITTEN. After couple of hours she send me email that found the clearence and file sent for final approval. so i don't think she is much experienced than anyone there. She was sort of learning from my file.


----------



## footloose8989

Thats a bad news for me ....


----------



## inozland

@footloose8989 @rav4uu
But Important thing is she is clearing her files.. Whereas look for CO Atul, he has not cleared any apps.


footloose8989 said:


> Thats a bad news for me ....


----------



## qamar_qadian

inozland said:


> @footloose8989 @rav4uu
> But Important thing is she is clearing her files.. Whereas look for CO Atul, he has not cleared any apps.


Yeah right, same is the case with Neeru. I had applied on 11th March 2011, and yet the file has not been forwarded for final decision. I am just wondering how come some CO are so slow and still processing Feb applicants where as others are around 1 month ahead of the slow ones.


----------



## oz309

@oz309100 I reckon if you are in Permanent Job and fetching more than 36K per annum i reckon that should be enough. This is my guess though

any one else would like to add some thing please do so
cheers
Oz309


oz309100 said:


> Hi mate May i know how much fund will be enough?


----------



## pacsoft

oz309 said:


> @oz309100 I reckon if you are in Permanent Job and fetching more than 36K per annum i reckon that should be enough. This is my guess though
> 
> any one else would like to add some thing please do so
> cheers
> Oz309


That's right .. Though I believe job type doesn't matter like being permanent, contractor, business. casual etc... as long as you are filling tax return for around the same amount (though not sure about the figure) from last 2-3 years; then you are on the safer side in this regard..

I have also seen many post around CO's efficiency.. Though my wife's visa took 5 months ( but our case was forwarded for final decision within 3 months) , but I was pretty much satisfied with our CO Jitin Rawal.. He always replied to our emails except once (first time) when we did not get reply for 2 weeks but on the contrary he called my wife to answer query and was very nice, polite and co-operative .. But generally we got reply within a week including ack of additional docs; with best effort being reply within 3 hours.. I am surprised why he is not allocated more cases as on the spreadsheet I have only seen him 2-3 times as CO.. However we all should keep in mind that not all who applied for this class of visa are part of this forum.. 
Again best wishes to all those who are still waiting..


----------



## inozland

Well the point is not exactly the efficiency. We are not sure why some apps are delayed. We can see 3rd week of march applicants are getting visas, but few first and 2nd week applicants are not even fwd for final decision. We would be happy if COs are not satisified with documents and asked more documents, but if that's not the case then it is really frustrating. My CO is Atul and he never responds to our email, all we rely on the standard reponses we receive from the [email protected].


----------



## pacsoft

inozland said:


> Well the point is not exactly the efficiency. We are not sure why some apps are delayed. We can see 3rd week of march applicants are getting visas, but few first and 2nd week applicants are not even fwd for final decision. We would be happy if COs are not satisified with documents and asked more documents, but if that's not the case then it is really frustrating. My CO is Atul and he never responds to our email, all we rely on the standard reponses we receive from the [email protected].


I understand what you mean .. And it is frustrating when you don't get reply from your CO .. It's also about professionalism, customer service as we are paying for this service.. Unfortunately most of CO 's working in AHC Delhi are not up to the challenge of this job and are not adequately trained. It's not our headache if they are busy though we understand it.. They should be trained for situation like these if really they are busy...

As I was reading someone's post that the CO was not able to find medical clearance on the system and all of sudden everything got back to order and the file was sent for final approval...


----------



## cdesai

Congr8ss Rav4uu..

I am just wondering whether file sent for final decision after 3 - 4 months make any difference. As I can see most of the application have to wait for atleast 5 months whether file sent for final decision was early or near completion of 5 months. 

Do you guys receive any notification (email/call/message from CO) that file has sent for final decision or you come to know from operator?

Thanks


----------



## inozland

@cdesai,
Well I am not the right person to answear ur query. All my knowledge is gathered reading previous posts. If you have not submitted your passport then just before file is sent for final decision they normally ask for passport. If you have already submitted ur passport (example as additional docments) then ur CO is supposed to inform you, as one of the previous posts reported that once ur file is in final decision maker's queue there will be no acting CO on your file.
Anyone please feel free to add their experience.


----------



## slap

rav4uu said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..VISA GRANTED........SO HAPPY ....THANK GOD...THANK U ALL FOR SUPPORT.....AND GUD LUCK EVERY ONE.


Hey Rav,

Congrats . Happy for you . Have a gud one.


----------



## oz309

@rishu 

I reckon you are replying to old question i had asked couple of months ago. I have been granted visa in June. 
What is your current status 

cheers 
Oz309


rishu said:


> hello oz09..
> at the tym of visa file i provided them with some of our marrige pics, holiday pics, family function pics..bt nw she want our pics before marrige and few more pics of our marrige..
> wats ur status now ??
> 
> thanks.


----------



## lalo1024

*Thanks for posting this timeline spredsheet.. it helps a lot..*

Thanks for posting this timeline spredsheet.. it helps a lot..


----------



## km2410

rav4uu said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..VISA GRANTED........SO HAPPY ....THANK GOD...THANK U ALL FOR SUPPORT.....AND GUD LUCK EVERY ONE.


Congrats!!!Have a happy life!!


----------



## harman_hp

@inozland Yes, U r right, If original Passport is submitted beforehand then they dont inform you when file is fwded to senior CO. Else, they ask for the passport and let you know that CO has done his part and file has gone to senior visa officer. Thts wt happened in my case. So i believe thats thier standard practice. 

Also, I hv been told by my Co that no matters when ur file is sent for final decision, senior case officers are going to grant visa at the end of ur 5 months. Now, tht sounds stupid. They call it fairness to all applicants. I call it lunacy. If my file is ready then let me go you Di*****s. 

This is wt he said in email- "To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. I cannot give you an exact timeframe for finalisation, but it will most likely be in approximately five months from the date of application lodgement."

This silly visa process has ruined my relationship. Helpless..:-(


----------



## inozland

@harman_hp
glad that ur file gone for final decision, and now it is just counting days.

I am 29th April applicant, it has not gone for final decision yet--- I could see some kind of uncertaintity there


----------



## inozland

Who is gonna get lucky today ? km2410 or mar309 ? let's see!
BTW any update ravin4all ?


----------



## sagarpatel2212

My wife's file 309 is not in process yet. it will be in next two weeks i hope.as I have send all documents to AHD.

I want to apply visitor visa for her so will it be good decision?


----------



## km2410

inozland said:


> Who is gonna get lucky today ? km2410 or mar309 ? let's see!
> BTW any update ravin4all ?


hi, 

plz pray for both of us, My husbands lucky day is friday,if i get today he will be the happiest person today...fingers crossed..


----------



## qamar_qadian

km2410 said:


> hi,
> 
> plz pray for both of us, My husbands lucky day is friday,if i get today he will be the happiest person today...fingers crossed..


Well.. All the best to you guys.. Hope for the best....Lets pray everybody sees this happy day as soon as possbile.

Cheers,
Qamar


----------



## rav4uu

cdesai said:


> Congr8ss Rav4uu..
> 
> I am just wondering whether file sent for final decision after 3 - 4 months make any difference. As I can see most of the application have to wait for atleast 5 months whether file sent for final decision was early or near completion of 5 months.
> 
> Do you guys receive any notification (email/call/message from CO) that file has sent for final decision or you come to know from operator?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks @cdesai...Yes it should be inform by CO. My CO sent me email about it. I was calling from the day allocated Co but they were saying wait for 5 months. But once app crossed 5 month, i had to remind my co to look at and push her towards final approval. If you will stay silent and wait for them to act..........forget about it.


----------



## inozland

I kindda agree with you. I wonder who should ping them, the sponsor or the applicant or both? We got a CO who does not communicate, this is really frustrating.


rav4uu said:


> If you will stay silent and wait for them to act..........forget about it.


----------



## rav4uu

inozland said:


> I kindda agree with you. I wonder who should ping them, the sponsor or the applicant or both? We got a CO who does not communicate, this is really frustrating.[/QUO
> 
> 
> both have to ping them .Then they can understand how frustrate are we. Many times operator tried to charm me with their common call centre tactics but i used to be team leader here in call centre so i knew how to handle them and reach to CO or supervisor.


----------



## ravin4all

inozland said:


> Who is gonna get lucky today ? km2410 or mar309 ? let's see!
> BTW any update ravin4all ?


Inozland.. 

I havent heard anything mate ! I have literally lost interest .. I feel my marriage is ruined.. I mean the excitement & all.. 

However, I have figured out a PLAN for all those dont want to go through what I am going through.. 

First marry in court, apply for visa & upon visa arrival, schedule the normal cultural marriage and then bring your wife along.. it may seem odd but it would real make things more bearable for both of you.. 

THREE weeks past 5 months & no VISA 

Application reached AHC on 10th March 2011. My CO is A-TOOL - ATUL I mean


----------



## inozland

My CO IS ATUL. My feeling is either he is dead or does not exist.



ravin4all said:


> Inozland..
> 
> I havent heard anything mate ! I have literally lost interest .. I feel my marriage is ruined.. I mean the excitement & all..
> 
> However, I have figured out a PLAN for all those dont want to go through what I am going through..
> 
> First marry in court, apply for visa & upon visa arrival, schedule the normal cultural marriage and then bring your wife along.. it may seem odd but it would real make things more bearable for both of you..
> 
> THREE weeks past 5 months & no VISA
> 
> Application reached AHC on 10th March 2011. My CO is A-TOOL - ATUL I mean


----------



## nick.perth

hey guys,
little confused my file was sent for final decision on 19/08/2011,
today i happened to call them to ask how long will they take to grant my visa, so the operator said they are doing some internal clearences for your file, when i asked her wat does that mean she said we cant disclose that i dont know wat is happening... i m very depressed... 

can any one tell me wat do they mean by internal clearence???


----------



## rav4uu

nick.perth said:


> hey guys,
> little confused my file was sent for final decision on 19/08/2011,
> today i happened to call them to ask how long will they take to grant my visa, so they operator said they are doing some internal clearences for your file, when i asked her wat does that mean she said we cant disclose that i dont know wat is happening... i m very depressed...
> 
> can any one tell me wat do they mean by internal clearence???


It means nothing........don't worry. it may be their one the trick. If your file is gone for final decision...then there is nothing left to check out.


----------



## nick.perth

*thanks for da reply*



rav4uu said:


> It means nothing........don't worry. it may be their one the trick. If your file is gone for final decision...then there is nothing left to check out.


well thanks for the prompt reply.. well i had a phone interview on 19/08/2011. which went great after which my c/o told me he will send my file for final decision. since monday was holiday i called them on tuesday to confirm for the same the opeartor told me "yes your file was sent for final decision last friday"...like yours...but today she was simply running away from my queries infact she confused me... firstly she said your file is under process..wen i told her that no it is sent for final decision she told me yes it was but now senior case officer needs to do sum clearence... they themselves are not aware of wat is happening is in it frustrating...


----------



## inozland

@nick.perth
Who is ur co mate ? If you read previous posts, I recall someone had quite similar issue. He was told file fwded for final decision, and later he found out it was not. But eventually it was fwded again.. 
How many times u were interviewed by CO ?


----------



## thomas1980

rav4uu said:


> Thanks @cdesai...Yes it should be inform by CO. My CO sent me email about it. I was calling from the day allocated Co but they were saying wait for 5 months. But once app crossed 5 month, i had to remind my co to look at and push her towards final approval. If you will stay silent and wait for them to act..........forget about it.


Hi Rav4uu, did Heena Lal, your case officer informed about ur file reached the final decision.
I applied on Apr26th , My CO Heena told still in assessment ...
Do you have any idea about how Heena inform about the Final decision to applicant?


----------



## rav4uu

thomas1980 said:


> Hi Rav4uu, did Heena Lal, your case officer informed about ur file reached the final decision.
> I applied on Apr26th , My CO Heena told still in assessment ...
> Do you have any idea about how Heena inform about the Final decision to applicant?


via email.


----------



## nick.perth

*hi*



inozland said:


> @nick.perth
> Who is ur co mate ? If you read previous posts, I recall someone had quite similar issue. He was told file fwded for final decision, and later he found out it was not. But eventually it was fwded again..
> How many times u were interviewed by CO ?


jitin rawal is my co and i was just interviewed once


----------



## thomas1980

nick.perth said:


> jitin rawal is my co and i was just interviewed once


Heena Lal is my CO. and i applied on 26th April, still she is saying the file is in assessment, dont know when it will go to final decision... ???


----------



## inozland

i thought yours is atul.. and he may be most inefficient out there..


nick.perth said:


> my case officer is atul bakshi and my sister's is jitin rawal


----------



## nick.perth

*hi*

yes you r correct atul was my co before and now jitin is taking care of my case...


----------



## inozland

@nick.perth
my co is atul and have not heard anything recent times, how did u come to know ur co was changed ?


nick.perth said:


> yes you r correct atul was my co before and now jitin is taking care of my case...


----------



## thomas1980

inozland said:


> i thought yours is atul.. and he may be most inefficient out there..


Heena Lal is processing nice, but eventhough, i submmitted enough documents, she will process my file only in the close of end of 5th month...


----------



## jolteon

Hey everyone..got my wife's visa 2 days back..shes flying next week..
This forum gave me so much support in the tough times...
I wish everyone gets the visa soon..All the best


----------



## mar309

jolteon said:


> Hey everyone..got my wife's visa 2 days back..shes flying next week..
> This forum gave me so much support in the tough times...
> I wish everyone gets the visa soon..All the best


congrats jolteon !!


----------



## inozland

@jolteon
congrats! have good time ahead in OZ!


----------



## km2410

jolteon said:


> Hey everyone..got my wife's visa 2 days back..shes flying next week..
> This forum gave me so much support in the tough times...
> I wish everyone gets the visa soon..All the best


Wow!!!Congrats..wish u a very happy life together..


----------



## km2410

jolteon said:


> Hey everyone..got my wife's visa 2 days back..shes flying next week..
> This forum gave me so much support in the tough times...
> I wish everyone gets the visa soon..All the best


When did ur wife received passport with visa stamping after u got visa grant mail??


----------



## thomas1980

rav4uu said:


> via email.


Thanx for the info...


----------



## jolteon

Thanks mar309, inozland, km2410...
all the best to you as well...

@km2410..the day I got the email from senior visa officer / decision maker about approval of visa, my passport was sent to VFS who delivered in 2 days...

Suddenly all the anger, frustration gets over...and lots of other things to look forward...

Hang in there...everyone will get the visa soon...

I just hope no one has to go through all of this that we went through...

To all who have just applied or are thinking of applying..do not hope you will get in 2-3 months...instead be clear its 6 months now and so plan a holiday to meet your spouse for 2 weeks or so after 3 months...


----------



## jolteon

nick.perth said:


> well thanks for the prompt reply.. well i had a phone interview on 19/08/2011. which went great after which my c/o told me he will send my file for final decision. since monday was holiday i called them on tuesday to confirm for the same the opeartor told me "yes your file was sent for final decision last friday"...like yours...but today she was simply running away from my queries infact she confused me... firstly she said your file is under process..wen i told her that no it is sent for final decision she told me yes it was but now senior case officer needs to do sum clearence... they themselves are not aware of wat is happening is in it frustrating...


Dint you get the visa on the 9th?


----------



## h4g

*tax*

friends..
My CO asked explanation for spouse rebate of tax returns.in this situation whether we hav to give any explanation or amend the tax before the CO asked to do so?As per rule it is illegal to claim tax for the partner who residing outside Australia,bt wat explanation wil we give?plz give your opinion,especialy from the persons who faced same situation.
Thanx in advance!


----------



## jolteon

h4g said:


> friends..
> My CO asked explanation for spouse rebate of tax returns.in this situation whether we hav to give any explanation or amend the tax before the CO asked to do so?As per rule it is illegal to claim tax for the partner who residing outside Australia,bt wat explanation wil we give?plz give your opinion,especialy from the persons who faced same situation.
> Thanx in advance!


I fail to understand why some people on this forum have wrongly claimed tax offset when you were unmarried of if your wife is overseas just to save some hundred dollars. Its clearly written in the tax offset rule that your wife needs to be a resident for taxation purpose to get the offset.

Now this situation will delay your visa by another 2 months because of your illegal activity. I dont know but I feel sorry for your wife because of your stuff up.

You should contact ATO, get the proper tax paid off and then contact your CO saying you dint knew about it. 

With so many cases going to ATO, soon they will start auditing tax returns of Indians more and more. Jai Ho!


----------



## DS02

jolteon said:


> Hey everyone..got my wife's visa 2 days back..shes flying next week..
> This forum gave me so much support in the tough times...
> I wish everyone gets the visa soon..All the best


congrts....... Hve a grt time ahead.....
can you plz temme is thr any arrival period mentioned on ur wife visa stamp which means she has to enter aus within specific time period??? plz lemme knw if thr is so...
thnxs 

All the best for your new life !!!!!!!!!

Cheersss


----------



## nick.perth

*hi*



jolteon said:


> Dint you get the visa on the 9th?


no jolteon that was my cousin sis who had applied with me... i did mention it before


----------



## km2410

h4g said:


> friends..
> My CO asked explanation for spouse rebate of tax returns.in this situation whether we hav to give any explanation or amend the tax before the CO asked to do so?As per rule it is illegal to claim tax for the partner who residing outside Australia,bt wat explanation wil we give?plz give your opinion,especialy from the persons who faced same situation.
> Thanx in advance!


hi h4g,
Could u plz let me knw whn did she asked?ur new CO asked for it?


----------



## oz309100

jolteon said:


> I fail to understand why some people on this forum have wrongly claimed tax offset when you were unmarried of if your wife is overseas just to save some hundred dollars. Its clearly written in the tax offset rule that your wife needs to be a resident for taxation purpose to get the offset.
> 
> Now this situation will delay your visa by another 2 months because of your illegal activity. I dont know but I feel sorry for your wife because of your stuff up.
> 
> You should contact ATO, get the proper tax paid off and then contact your CO saying you dint knew about it.
> 
> With so many cases going to ATO, soon they will start auditing tax returns of Indians more and more. Jai Ho!


If i had de facto 2 years before and then after if i did not claim any offset still will i get same situation?


----------



## jolteon

DS02 said:


> congrts....... Hve a grt time ahead.....
> can you plz temme is thr any arrival period mentioned on ur wife visa stamp which means she has to enter aus within specific time period??? plz lemme knw if thr is so...
> thnxs
> 
> All the best for your new life !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cheersss


Thanks..

The required date of entry must be before mid 2012...so plenty of time..

Good luck with your processing time too..


----------



## jolteon

oz309100 said:


> If i had de facto 2 years before and then after if i did not claim any offset still will i get same situation?


Dont understand your question, but if your spouse (married or defacto) is Australian resident for taxation purpose i.e. that she is ON SHORE, then only you claim tax offset.


----------



## DS02

jolteon said:


> Thanks..
> 
> The required date of entry must be before mid 2012...so plenty of time..
> 
> Good luck with your processing time too..



thnxs alot......


----------



## oz309100

jolteon said:


> Dont understand your question, but if your spouse (married or defacto) is Australian resident for taxation purpose i.e. that she is ON SHORE, then only you claim tax offset.


Hi thanks for your reply,

in 2008 - 09 I had Gfriend in Aus (student visa - resident for tax perpose) so i claim taxoffset that time.

In 2009-10 and 
In 2010- 11 I have not claim any tax offset because i did not had any de facto. 

This year I got married and applied for 309. Will I get same problem from immigration regarding Tax offset?


----------



## pacsoft

DS02 said:


> thnxs alot......


Are you sure about this info - entry date before mid 2012 ? I believe they give only 4 months or less than that.. 
cheers,
ps


----------



## inozland

@cdesai
Yours and my timeline is same, I wonder have you heard back anything from your CO recently?


----------



## inozland

@pacsoft
It depends on PCC and Medicals. They are valid for one year. Entry date is calculated based on that.


----------



## pacsoft

inozland said:


> @pacsoft
> It depends on PCC and Medicals. They are valid for one year. Entry date is calculated based on that.


Ok.. Thanks for the info, I thought it is same for all.. For my it was roughly 4 months..
That's the benefit of this forum - you share and you learn.
Thanks Again.


----------



## oz309

@DS02

Arrival time will depend on two documents 1. Date of medicals done 2. The date when the PCC was issuesed, both are valid for an year. Which ever expirse first, that would be the date of initial entry. 

Example: If you have done your medicals say on 10/10/10 and your PCC was issued on 1/11/10 then your initial date of entry will be on 10/10/11

Does this answer

Cheers
Oz309



DS02 said:


> congrts....... Hve a grt time ahead.....
> can you plz temme is thr any arrival period mentioned on ur wife visa stamp which means she has to enter aus within specific time period??? plz lemme knw if thr is so...
> thnxs
> 
> All the best for your new life !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cheersss


----------



## inozland

@oz309,
Little oversight, "entry will be on 10/10/11" should be

no later than 10/10/11

here is the original link
Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)


oz309 said:


> @DS02
> 
> Example: If you have done your medicals say on 10/10/10 and your PCC was issued on 1/11/10 then your initial date of entry will be on 10/10/11
> 
> Does this answer
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


----------



## km2410

hi everyone,
Monday again,Hope again..Any news anyone?


----------



## oz309

@inozland 
Thanks mate, me bad aye!!!



inozland said:


> @oz309,
> Little oversight, "entry will be on 10/10/11" should be
> 
> no later than 10/10/11
> 
> here is the original link
> Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)


----------



## inozland

Next few weeks will be interseting to watch. Last week COs cleared till march 22, and there are not many april applicant in the spreadsheet, if we assume total number of april applicant is proportionally less, then will they process May applicantions earlier. Also not many marriages happen in India during rainy season, if we assume applications will be even less in the May and June and given that from 1 July 11, processing time is 6 months, so only April, May and June applications are yet to be processed under 5 months. Just trying to derive a logic to see if we can get faster processing 



km2410 said:


> hi everyone,
> Monday again,Hope again..Any news anyone?


----------



## km2410

inozland said:


> Next few weeks will be interseting to watch. Last week COs cleared till march 22, and there are not many april applicant in the spreadsheet, if we assume total number of april applicant is proportionally less, then will they process May applicantions earlier. Also not many marriages happen in India during rainy season, if we assume applications will be even less in the May and June and given that from 1 July 11, processing time is 6 months, so only April, May and June applications are yet to be processed under 5 months. Just trying to derive a logic to see if we can get faster processing


ya thats true,but what these ahc people r doin, donno..Now dont have patience to wait..but i know we cannot do anything..hope hope n hope for the best..


----------



## km2410

@jasp,aks..
any news?


----------



## qamar_qadian

inozland said:


> Next few weeks will be interseting to watch. Last week COs cleared till march 22, and there are not many april applicant in the spreadsheet, if we assume total number of april applicant is proportionally less, then will they process May applicantions earlier. Also not many marriages happen in India during rainy season, if we assume applications will be even less in the May and June and given that from 1 July 11, processing time is 6 months, so only April, May and June applications are yet to be processed under 5 months. Just trying to derive a logic to see if we can get faster processing



Mate,

I doubt your statement about CO clearing files till 22nd March, because my wife is 11th March applicant and still we are waiting for file to be sent for final decision. Moreover, we should remember that the online poster community on here is like a drop in ocean to number of applicants who would have applied at AHC,New Delhi. The speed at which files are cleared also depends on load of allocated CO at AHC.

I can understand the frustation among people because of increase in processing time of spouse visa applicants, but we have to live with this bitter truth. BTW, lets hope for the best and best wishes to all who are still waiting.

Cheers,
Qamar


----------



## inozland

@qamar
That's really frustrating qamar. I wonder why urs are not finalized. 

I was talking about "proportionally less" for april applicantions, not the real number. 


qamar_qadian said:


> Mate,
> 
> I doubt your statement about CO clearing files till 22nd March, because my wife is 11th March applicant. Moreover, we should remember that the online poster community on here is like a drop in ocean to number of applicants who would have applied at AHC,New Delhi. The speed at which files are cleared also depends on load of allocated CO at AHC.
> 
> I can understand the frustation among people because of increase in processing time of spouse visa applicants, but we have to live with this bitter truth. BTW, lets hope for the best and best wishes to all who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Qamar


----------



## da124

h4g said:


> friends..
> My CO asked explanation for spouse rebate of tax returns.in this situation whether we hav to give any explanation or amend the tax before the CO asked to do so?As per rule it is illegal to claim tax for the partner who residing outside Australia,bt wat explanation wil we give?plz give your opinion,especialy from the persons who faced same situation.
> Thanx in advance!


Hi h4g,

Can you please let us know the timeline of the request of documents from you and which CO asked for what.


----------



## DS02

oz309 said:


> @DS02
> 
> Arrival time will depend on two documents 1. Date of medicals done 2. The date when the PCC was issuesed, both are valid for an year. Which ever expirse first, that would be the date of initial entry.
> 
> Example: If you have done your medicals say on 10/10/10 and your PCC was issued on 1/11/10 then your initial date of entry will be on 10/10/11
> 
> Does this answer
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


a big thnxs.........


----------



## DS02

inozland said:


> @oz309,
> Little oversight, "entry will be on 10/10/11" should be
> 
> no later than 10/10/11
> 
> here is the original link
> Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)


thnxss alott......


----------



## DS02

km2410 said:


> hi everyone,
> Monday again,Hope again..Any news anyone?


thnxs for hope i really need it..... its nearly 10th week of mine n not yet a co realyy frustrating.........

jst hoping for good news fingers crossed...


----------



## DS02

inozland said:


> @qamar
> That's really frustrating qamar. I wonder why urs are not finalized.
> 
> I was talking about "proportionally less" for april applicantions, not the real number.


I do agree there are pretty less number as we see what in jan n feb so it vll be interesting what they do now.......
hope for the best....
fingers crossed.....


----------



## DS02

da124 said:


> Hi h4g,
> 
> Can you please let us know the timeline of the request of documents from you and which CO asked for what.


hey h4g 
usually its 28 days but for reasons if we arn't able to submit then we can ask for extension.....

cheers.....


----------



## km2410

DS02 said:


> thnxs for hope i really need it..... its nearly 10th week of mine n not yet a co realyy frustrating.........
> 
> jst hoping for good news fingers crossed...


hi DS02,
Did u mail at [email protected] ?


----------



## thomas1980

DS02 said:


> I do agree there are pretty less number as we see what in jan n feb so it vll be interesting what they do now.......
> hope for the best....
> fingers crossed.....


My wife's lodgement date Apr 26, still it is in assessment.
and still one of my friend applied on Mar 3rd, he got the email from
Case officer about the tax returns last week only.

So, still some Mar applicants to process...

i am eagerly waiting for the visa for the last 4 months...


----------



## inozland

@thomas1980
Even my wife's visa was lodged in 28April and it is still under assessment. The point I was stressing in one of my previous posts that COs have processed application with lodgement date latest by 22nd march. There was some wording error! I did not want to say that all March apps on or before were processed. I am curious to see how this date changes in comming weeks under the assumption that Apil, May and June apps will be less compare to Jan, Feb and March.


----------



## DS02

thomas1980 said:


> My wife's lodgement date Apr 26, still it is in assessment.
> and still one of my friend applied on Mar 3rd, he got the email from
> Case officer about the tax returns last week only.
> 
> So, still some Mar applicants to process...
> 
> i am eagerly waiting for the visa for the last 4 months...[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Hope ur wife get visa very soon and you be togetherd sooon.
> my best wishes for you...
> 
> have fun......


----------



## inozland

May we know the query regarding the tax returns of your friend ? 


thomas1980 said:


> one of my friend applied on Mar 3rd, he got the email from
> Case officer about the tax returns last week only.


----------



## thomas1980

inozland said:


> May we know the query regarding the tax returns of your friend ?


For my friend, the case officer allocated in May 2nd week. My friend didnot file tax returns for one year, that's the first query, then he gave explanation in May 3rd week. After that no reply from Case officer.

After 3 months another email from case officer for the spouse rebate in one of the year he filed the tax returns. 
so, he did the Tax amendment form for the particular year. 

He lodged the appn on March3rd.


----------



## inozland

Thanks @thomas1980.
Even though I do not have spouse tax offset issue,

I have an open question to this forum -- Does someone need to amend the tax when he had a genuine de facto/spouse who was resident in Australia?

Also in Form 40SP, in Q 15 --

Are you engaged to, legally married to or in a de facto relationship with
a person other than the person you are sponsoring?

If your answear is no, then why would CO will bother about spouse taxt offset!



thomas1980 said:


> For my friend, the case officer allocated in May 2nd week. My friend didnot file tax returns for one year, that's the first query, then he gave explanation in May 3rd week. After that no reply from Case officer.
> 
> After 3 months another email from case officer for the spouse rebate in one of the year he filed the tax returns.
> so, he did the Tax amendment form for the particular year.
> 
> He lodged the appn on March3rd.


----------



## aks4058

Hi,

I spoke to my CO who is Neeru and she said she's going through the first week of march file. I applied on 23rd March. 

Guys it doesn't look good to me, looks like another three, four weeks to go. Anybody else has Neeru as CO?

Cheers.





inozland said:


> Thanks @thomas1980.
> Even though I do not have spouse tax offset issue,
> 
> I have an open question to this forum -- Does someone need to amend the tax when he had a genuine de facto/spouse who was resident in Australia?
> 
> Also in Form 40SP, in Q 15 --
> 
> Are you engaged to, legally married to or in a de facto relationship with
> a person other than the person you are sponsoring?
> 
> If your answear is no, then why would CO will bother about spouse taxt offset!


----------



## oz309

*Finding Job on 309/100*

Hi Blokes 

Just thought of floating this question here(not sure if I need to start a new thread for this topic)

How difficult or easy is it to find a job on 309 visa?

Cheers
Oz309


----------



## inozland

Any update from CO Atul ?


----------



## inozland

I don't have any practical knowledge, but my perception is that it will not be as easy as the skilled migrants/local foreign students. I do know ppl who came on 309, pick up some study, also know folk who worked on dependant visa. It all depands on the candidate and the employers and the kind of industry where the person wants to work. 



oz309 said:


> Hi Blokes
> 
> Just thought of floating this question here(not sure if I need to start a new thread for this topic)
> 
> How difficult or easy is it to find a job on 309 visa?
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


----------



## Rryan

oz309 said:


> Hi Blokes
> 
> Just thought of floating this question here(not sure if I need to start a new thread for this topic)
> 
> How difficult or easy is it to find a job on 309 visa?
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


Shouldn't be a problem. 309 is a PR so the person gets the same treatment as a normal PR would do, as far as job is concerned.

cheers


----------



## jolteon

pacsoft said:


> Are you sure about this info - entry date before mid 2012 ? I believe they give only 4 months or less than that..
> cheers,
> ps


Yes PS..I have seen it frm my own eyes


----------



## pacsoft

jolteon said:


> Yes PS..I have seen it frm my own eyes


Yes .. definitely your own eyes where as I have seen with my own eyes to be Nov'2011  ..

I think this was clarified by other expats - it depends on medical or PCC expiration date; whichever is earlier.

Again that's the beauty - you learn and share you knowledge for others ..


----------



## jolteon

pacsoft said:


> Yes .. definitely your own eyes where as I have seen with my own eyes to be Nov'2011  ..
> 
> I think this was clarified by other expats - it depends on medical or PCC expiration date; whichever is earlier.
> 
> Again that's the beauty - you learn and share you knowledge for others ..


Lets open a Migration agency together!


----------



## km2410

aks4058 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I spoke to my CO who is Neeru and she said she's going through the first week of march file. I applied on 23rd March.
> 
> Guys it doesn't look good to me, looks like another three, four weeks to go. Anybody else has Neeru as CO?
> 
> Cheers.


hi aks,
Dont worry..my co is d same.. and my file is sent for final decision on 9th august..


----------



## km2410

hi, 
No news for granting visa from march applicants???


----------



## inozland

But beware of AHC, New Delhi, do not accept any client for AHC, NEW DELHI. Otherwise, it will not take longer before agency go burst! LOL!


jolteon said:


> Lets open a Migration agency together!


----------



## qamar_qadian

km2410 said:


> hi aks,
> Dont worry..my co is d same.. and my file is sent for final decision on 9th august..


Were you informed through mail that your file was sent though final decision?


----------



## km2410

qamar_qadian said:


> Were you informed through mail that your file was sent though final decision?


hi,
i got a cl from officer to send my passport as they r putting my file in queue for final decison.i also mailed on immigration.india,whether my passport has reached or nt,they replied with yes and my file is already with senior officer..


----------



## lalo1024

km2410 said:


> hi aks,
> Dont worry..my co is d same.. and my file is sent for final decision on 9th august..


I have same case officer i applied on 25th may and desperate to get my wife here... this is so frustrating.. and life is not moving further at all... this is affecting my worklife as well.. not able to concentrate well on job and making so many mistakes.. aaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## inozland

Mate, it is a time consuming process nowadays! All we can do in the meantime call our spouse every now and then and explode the telephone bill by the way.



lalo1024 said:


> I have same case officer i applied on 25th may and desperate to get my wife here... this is so frustrating.. and life is not moving further at all... this is affecting my worklife as well.. not able to concentrate well on job and making so many mistakes.. aaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## remark

*five months*

after charging so much, why it takes five months for spouse visa processing? wonder, is it same for other countries?
Australian Government visa processing is insanely slow. boat people get visa fast then we do!
If you donate 2000 dollar or so to local member in Oz your family visa comes quick. ( heard from a friend )


----------



## km2410

lalo1024 said:


> I have same case officer i applied on 25th may and desperate to get my wife here... this is so frustrating.. and life is not moving further at all... this is affecting my worklife as well.. not able to concentrate well on job and making so many mistakes.. aaahhhhh!!!!


hi,
I understand ur situation, as mine is same as u ..Donno y they are playing with our files and lifes..


----------



## jolteon

oz309100 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply,
> 
> in 2008 - 09 I had Gfriend in Aus (student visa - resident for tax perpose) so i claim taxoffset that time.
> 
> In 2009-10 and
> In 2010- 11 I have not claim any tax offset because i did not had any de facto.
> 
> This year I got married and applied for 309. Will I get same problem from immigration regarding Tax offset?


Well your CO will ask you if you have submitted the Tax assessment for that year as well. However you cannot claim offset for a "girlfriend". Were you living together as a Defacto? If so, just explain it. However not sure how your wife will take this!

Else just do the same as normal other forum buddies have done, plead innocence that their tax accountants frauded them or they dint "knew" about it...lol


----------



## jolteon

km2410 said:


> hi,
> I understand ur situation, as mine is same as u ..Donno y they are playing with our files and lifes..


Yep, been through that painful 5 month journey...All I can suggest is that if your 5 months are still 1-2 months away, you must make a brief visit and meet your partner!


----------



## remark

it seems, they got only 5 people at AHC processing spouse visa,

Anyone knows how long it takes for rest of Asia-PAC countries?


----------



## pangenib

Hope few will get visa today n tomorrow! Any news from jasp!
I called on Monday n operator said to me if decision not made by 31 August ring back again. But he refused to email me those information. But I have email received 1 months ago saying decision will be made most likely by second week of september. 
Good Luck to all including me.

I m stressing again guys donot trust the operator ask then to email if anything special is said like file gone for decision or decision wil be made by this week n so on!


----------



## km2410

jolteon said:


> Yep, been through that painful 5 month journey...All I can suggest is that if your 5 months are still 1-2 months away, you must make a brief visit and meet your partner!


hi,
But now i cant do anything as 5 months were completed on 25th,and still they are giving non-sense answers like they r stil working on march 1st week files,cl after sept 3rd week.cant plan anything..


----------



## DS02

Just hope to have a co so that can have a better picture of the scenario..... i just over it checking email, calling them n still same ans .......................


----------



## km2410

pangenib said:


> Hope few will get visa today n tomorrow! Any news from jasp!
> I called on Monday n operator said to me if decision not made by 31 August ring back again. But he refused to email me those information. But I have email received 1 months ago saying decision will be made most likely by second week of september.
> Good Luck to all including me.
> 
> I m stressing again guys donot trust the operator ask then to email if anything special is said like file gone for decision or decision wil be made by this week n so on!


I always keep myself positive,bt i this case positive thinking makes us nervous....we cant trust operators, co dosent reply oor attend the calls,till now co was saying ur decision is likely to be taken within 5 months,now they r saying more thn 5 months....god whts all goin on??all are frustrated plz help us..


----------



## km2410

jolteon said:


> Yep, been through that painful 5 month journey...All I can suggest is that if your 5 months are still 1-2 months away, you must make a brief visit and meet your partner!


hi,
But now i cant do anything as 5 months were completed on 25th,and still they are giving non-sense answers like they r stil working on march 1st week files,cl after sept 3rd week.cant plan anything..


----------



## jolteon

km2410 said:


> hi,
> But now i cant do anything as 5 months were completed on 25th,and still they are giving non-sense answers like they r stil working on march 1st week files,cl after sept 3rd week.cant plan anything..


I think you will get by next week. I know its very difficult to control after 5 months are completed as you feel that god knows when it will happen.

And not everyone gets notification that there file is sent for final approval. 

I never got 1, and just got final visa notice directly from Senior Visa Officer.


----------



## km2410

jolteon said:


> I think you will get by next week. I know its very difficult to control after 5 months are completed as you feel that god knows when it will happen.
> 
> And not everyone gets notification that there file is sent for final approval.
> 
> I never got 1, and just got final visa notice directly from Senior Visa Officer.


thanks lots...Hope every1 gets visa soon


----------



## km2410

hi,
Did any1 from march applicants got cl or email or anything fro AHC? or did u get any new?


----------



## qamar_qadian

km2410 said:


> hi,
> Did any1 from march applicants got cl or email or anything fro AHC? or did u get any new?


Nothing new, just same answer from AHC. Working on March files but no idea when they will be finalised. Looks like AHC does not believe in planning and never allow us to plan anything for future with these kind of ambiguous answers.

But then again, same old proverb. Let's hope for the best.

Cheers,
Qamar


----------



## lalo1024

Ohhh man... More than 5 months???? AHC deserves big blast... Anna hazare..... Do some thing for us too man...!!!! AHC policy makers will live shortest life on the earth. God won't spare those bloidy loosers


----------



## DS02

Finallyy co is allocated.......... hope for the best fingers crossed.........


----------



## DS02

km2410 said:


> hi,
> Did any1 from march applicants got cl or email or anything fro AHC? or did u get any new?


heyyy
yess i got a co today..............


----------



## CoolSpy

*To, KM2401*

Mate I am new at this Forum,

But I am folling you guys sience march this year,Guys you doing great....

My wife Apply For 309 frm AHC Delhi on March 23 2011 & 

Good News is She Got Visa on Last Friday...

If you need visa from "****ing AHC DELHI" You have to give hard time to them..

Once her 5 month finish, I was Calling AHC DELHI every day.....

I had very agrresive Chat with case officer on friday Evening And they Give her visa on same day...

If all your document is GOOD so strat to give them HARD TIME...NOTHING WRONG IN IT......

Anyway GOOD LUCK......................


----------



## maniaus

Hi guys.... Jst a question that in my last year ITR I hve claimed so many expenses.... But this year there are less than last year... Is there any problem with that????? As on NOA the taxable income showing is very less.... I didnt claimed anything for the fake spouse it's all genuine expenses...


----------



## qamar_qadian

CoolSpy said:


> Mate I am new at this Forum,
> 
> But I am folling you guys sience march this year,Guys you doing great....
> 
> My wife Apply For 309 frm AHC Delhi on March 23 2011 &
> 
> Good News is She Got Visa on Last Friday...
> 
> If you need visa from "****ing AHC DELHI" You have to give hard time to them..
> 
> Once her 5 month finish, I was Calling AHC DELHI every day.....
> 
> I had very agrresive Chat with case officer on friday Evening And they Give her visa on same day...
> 
> If all your document is GOOD so strat to give them HARD TIME...NOTHING WRONG IN IT......
> 
> Anyway GOOD LUCK......................


Congrats and best of luck mate.. Do you mind telling your CO name? I prob should start giving them hard time as we are 11th of Mar applicant.


----------



## lalo1024

Good on u coolspy... Don't know when will my days will come??? God bless u guy and may this aparted days bring u guys more closer


----------



## CoolSpy

*Why Not....*



qamar_qadian said:


> Congrats and best of luck mate.. Do you mind telling your CO name? I prob should start giving them hard time as we are 11th of Mar applicant.



Yes, Firsh of first Madhvi and at the last Isha.......

Mate Have a good chat with your CO and let them know move there ass fast......

Hope EVERYONE will get their VISA Soon......

Good Luck.......


----------



## maniaus

Guys can anyone tell me that co will see the net income on NOA or the gross income.... It would be appreciated if anyone give there Details that was on their NOA....


----------



## Jasp

CoolSpy said:


> Yes, Firsh of first Madhvi and at the last Isha.......
> 
> Mate Have a good chat with your CO and let them know move there ass fast......
> 
> Hope EVERYONE will get their VISA Soon......
> 
> Good Luck.......


Hello 

My co is also Isha. Do you have any extension number to call her or you use to email?
Jas


----------



## km2410

DS02 said:


> heyyy
> yess i got a co today..............


Happy for u


----------



## km2410

lalo1024 said:


> Ohhh man... More than 5 months???? AHC deserves big blast... Anna hazare..... Do some thing for us too man...!!!! AHC policy makers will live shortest life on the earth. God won't spare those bloidy loosers


lolzz, very true anna uncle help us!!


----------



## km2410

CoolSpy said:


> Mate I am new at this Forum,
> 
> But I am folling you guys sience march this year,Guys you doing great....
> 
> My wife Apply For 309 frm AHC Delhi on March 23 2011 &
> 
> Good News is She Got Visa on Last Friday...
> 
> If you need visa from "****ing AHC DELHI" You have to give hard time to them..
> 
> Once her 5 month finish, I was Calling AHC DELHI every day.....
> 
> I had very agrresive Chat with case officer on friday Evening And they Give her visa on same day...
> 
> If all your document is GOOD so strat to give them HARD TIME...NOTHING WRONG IN IT......
> 
> Anyway GOOD LUCK......................


WOW!! thats gr8 news u got visa on the same day, my husband gonna call AHC today lets see whats happens..bcoz i tried bt fade up with same answers..
Plz could u help us updating ur all timelines in our spreadsheet?? thanks..n please pray for all of us..


----------



## inozland

@jasp,
hey mate, any update from your side ? was any explanation given by AHC why ur app taking almost 6 months?


Jasp said:


> Hello
> 
> My co is also Isha. Do you have any extension number to call her or you use to email?
> Jas


----------



## Jasp

inozland said:


> @jasp,
> hey mate, any update from your side ? was any explanation given by AHC why ur app taking almost 6 months?


Hello
Don't know why they r taking so long.when I emailed case officer she said 5 month is only average processing time.


----------



## inozland

@jasp,
mate atleast you are getting response from ur CO... did u call the operator recently ? My apps is completing 5 months end of this month.. however passport has not been asked yet! looks like they are moving like a tortoise!


Jasp said:


> Hello
> Don't know why they r taking so long.when I emailed case officer she said 5 month is only average processing time.


----------



## inozland

@CoolSpy,
mate are you giving correct info ? or simply spaming here ?
Hard to beleive on the same day ur co fwded ur file to final co and u granted visa!


CoolSpy said:


> Mate I am new at this Forum,
> 
> But I am folling you guys sience march this year,Guys you doing great....
> 
> My wife Apply For 309 frm AHC Delhi on March 23 2011 &
> 
> Good News is She Got Visa on Last Friday...
> 
> If you need visa from "****ing AHC DELHI" You have to give hard time to them..
> 
> Once her 5 month finish, I was Calling AHC DELHI every day.....
> 
> I had very agrresive Chat with case officer on friday Evening And they Give her visa on same day...
> 
> If all your document is GOOD so strat to give them HARD TIME...NOTHING WRONG IN IT......
> 
> Anyway GOOD LUCK......................


----------



## km2410

hi,
Anyone has idea that is it true that when we receive email from ahc is true? when i mailed on immigration id they mailed me back with answer that i will likely to get visa this month..bt i didnt get visa..can we complain about that?


----------



## inozland

@km2410
I think it is true with some tolerance! U know what I mean by tolerance 


km2410 said:


> hi,
> Anyone has idea that is it true that when we receive email from ahc is true? when i mailed on immigration id they mailed me back with answer that i will likely to get visa this month..bt i didnt get visa..can we complain about that?


----------



## maniaus

maniaus said:


> Guys can anyone tell me that co will see the net income on NOA or the gross income.... It would be appreciated if anyone give there Details that was on their NOA....


Plz help guys..... Plz help who already got visas....


----------



## maniaus

maniaus said:


> Hi guys.... Jst a question that in my last year ITR I hve claimed so many expenses.... But this year there are less than last year... Is there any problem with that????? As on NOA the taxable income showing is very less.... I didnt claimed anything for the fake spouse it's all genuine expenses...


Plz help guys..... People who got their visas already...


----------



## CoolSpy

*Look At Me .................*



inozland said:


> @km2410
> I think it is true with some tolerance! U know what I mean by tolerance


Mate if you dont want believe it so it up to you.......

My wife got the Visa..................

I am Happy Man Of the World....


----------



## greenapple

i am trying to talk to my CO but the oerator not letting me talk to my CO.how to get the CaseOfficer Extension any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Jasp

CoolSpy said:


> Mate if you dont want believe it so it up to you.......
> 
> My wife got the Visa..................
> 
> I am Happy Man Of the World....


Hello
I have the same co. Can you give me her extension number if u have
Jas


----------



## greenapple

can anybody give "Yaspal" extenson number please


----------



## oz309

@inozland, Thanks for your thoughts, I am talking about a person who has 8 years of IT experince 


inozland said:


> I don't have any practical knowledge, but my perception is that it will not be as easy as the skilled migrants/local foreign students. I do know ppl who came on 309, pick up some study, also know folk who worked on dependant visa. It all depands on the candidate and the employers and the kind of industry where the person wants to work.


----------



## greenapple

oz309 said:


> @inozland, Thanks for your thoughts, I am talking about a person who has 8 years of IT experince



Dont worry,easy to get job with 8 years of IT experince.update resume


----------



## oz309

@Rryan Visa 309 is a TR/Provisional Resident and 100 is a PR, but i agree that he will have all the rights as that of a PR. So I am not sure how IT industries will act on such a case. I bet for contract jobs it shouldnt be a problem. 

Cheers
Oz309



Rryan said:


> Shouldn't be a problem. 309 is a PR so the person gets the same treatment as a normal PR would do, as far as job is concerned.
> 
> cheers


----------



## oz309

Thanks greenapple, if you believe you can help me out ...send your email as a Private messgae ill keep in touch.

Cheers
Oz309


greenapple said:


> Dont worry,easy to get job with 8 years of IT experince.update resume


----------



## mar309

*end of the week already..*

Its end of the week and still none of the applicants received visas in this week including me  

I called them up yesterday, and showed all my anger on the operator but they dont have anything to say except the wait "pls wait". I asked how come other applicants received visa whose file has gone for final decision very late ( just to give an example of sneakway and slap) ; and i shouted that there is no queue process at all. Operator said that there no partiality shown it all depends on case. All bull ****.. no good answer....


----------



## mar309

km2410 said:


> WOW!! thats gr8 news u got visa on the same day, my husband gonna call AHC today lets see whats happens..bcoz i tried bt fade up with same answers..
> Plz could u help us updating ur all timelines in our spreadsheet?? thanks..n please pray for all of us..


hi km2410, 
what was the reply when ur hubby called them??


----------



## pangenib

mar309 said:


> Its end of the week and still none of the applicants received visas in this week including me
> 
> I called them up yesterday, and showed all my anger on the operator but they dont have anything to say except the wait "pls wait". I asked how come other applicants received visa whose file has gone for final decision very late ( just to give an example of sneakway and slap) ; and i shouted that there is no queue process at all. Operator said that there no partiality shown it all depends on case. All bull ****.. no good answer....


I called them yesterday as asked by operator Manish. I spoke with Manish and having argument with him he didn't have answer for me then he transferred the call to so called migration department supervision named Kritika. She said me ur application hasn't reach 5 months the processing time is 5 months. I was pissed off once she said wait 5 months !!! Then I asked if so write me email mentioning the decision will be made in 5 months ... Then she said they not actually 5 months depending on the volume of application could be 6 months! 

I dont understand the relation of giving final decision by decision maker n receiving huge amount of application in future... It all lie.....


----------



## mar309

pangenib said:


> I called them yesterday as asked by operator Manish. I spoke with Manish and having argument with him he didn't have answer for me then he transferred the call to so called migration department supervision named Kritika. She said me ur application hasn't reach 5 months the processing time is 5 months. I was pissed off once she said wait 5 months !!! Then I asked if so write me email mentioning the decision will be made in 5 months ... Then she said they not actually 5 months depending on the volume of application could be 6 months!
> 
> I dont understand the relation of giving final decision by decision maker n receiving huge amount of application in future... It all lie.....


Its just an escape..
for cases who already crossed 6 months also they dont have answers.


----------



## km2410

mar309 said:


> hi km2410,
> what was the reply when ur hubby called them??


hey,
Same stupid n non-sense answer that ur file is in queue let ur number come..Y these people doing like this..i m feeling too shame to answers all of our relatives n friends donno when will i get visa


----------



## km2410

mar309 said:


> Its end of the week and still none of the applicants received visas in this week including me
> 
> I called them up yesterday, and showed all my anger on the operator but they dont have anything to say except the wait "pls wait". I asked how come other applicants received visa whose file has gone for final decision very late ( just to give an example of sneakway and slap) ; and i shouted that there is no queue process at all. Operator said that there no partiality shown it all depends on case. All bull ****.. no good answer....



Feeling so scared


----------



## km2410

@ravin4all, jasp
Did u guys called ahc?


----------



## waiting123

hi there, my husband also applied for his spouse visa mid to late march. We have not received the visa till date. Guess, the 5 months is not almost officially become 6 months wait. The calling and the emailing to dfat/CO really gets us no when the only response we get is the standard "we are very busy and are trying our best".

Does anyone know, once your case officer has decided your case and it goes to this "senior case officer" as in a final decision maker, how long it takes for them to grant the visa?


----------



## waiting123

maniaus said:


> Plz help guys..... People who got their visas already...


hi, we are still waiting for the visa, so i cannot not speak as someone who has already been granted the application, but i know taxes! and u claiming more expenses will NOT at all be detrimental to your case. As long as the expenses are legitimate, even then should they not be, u will only have to answer to the ATO & not the case officer. The only time your case officer questions you for ur tax returns is if you are claiming expenses for a "fake" spouse which you have provided for in ur application, not because of ur excess expenses claimed


----------



## waiting123

km2410 said:


> WOW!! thats gr8 news u got visa on the same day, my husband gonna call AHC today lets see whats happens..bcoz i tried bt fade up with same answers..
> Plz could u help us updating ur all timelines in our spreadsheet?? thanks..n please pray for all of us..


hi, can you tell me how i view this spreadsheet? I am unable to locate it.


----------



## navzz

waiting123 said:


> hi, can you tell me how i view this spreadsheet? I am unable to locate it.


Following is the link of spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=0


----------



## inozland

Dear folks,
I would like to submit form 1022 for few changes in information 40sp form submitted earlier. I would like to get some input from the fourm member for completing 1022. Particularly I am confused about the section "Details of other applicants", FYI I am sponsoring my wife who is in India.
regards
inozland


----------



## inozland

@CoolSpy
I am glad you are happy. 

You adviced forum member to give hard time to AHC, New Delhi. You may have got away with it, someone may not! Remember that it is a immigration matter, and it should not be taken lightly.



CoolSpy said:


> Mate if you dont want believe it so it up to you.......
> 
> My wife got the Visa..................
> 
> I am Happy Man Of the World....


----------



## inozland

@oz309
It all depends on the person the and the kind of "experience" have that person and the kind of work the person looking for.

I think if we really need to discuss job matter for 309 subclass, we should create a new thead.


Anyway here is my thought, myself with 10 years Software development experience( 6 years in Australia in Software development in R & D (Big Japanese MNC)), so I am tempted to comment.

8 years IT experience, if it is from Indian services sector like Infosys and Wipro and the likes, then expect to start from fresh here. What I am saying if the person did management job in India which is usually the case, then expect to take some development job here initially, and perhaps at the very low end. You would be really luky if you could find a management job in S/W here.

If most of the experience form top notch like Google, CISCO, Adobe, Microsoft (U know what I mean), then you may directly find good quality development job here. (If I had this experience I would not have come to OZ, rather stayed in India or moved to US)

Having said that, if you know somebody who works here and he can place your resume directly to the employer then u may get a good start, the problem with the consultant they filter out the resume by their own rules. Even you are good u may not get to Interview board. But if your resume placed directly to the employer , they may interview you and if you turned out to be good, they will consider you. 

If nothing works out then contracting is a good option, which you should get easily with 8 years exp.
Hope this helps!





oz309 said:


> Thanks greenapple, if you believe you can help me out ...send your email as a Private messgae ill keep in touch.
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


----------



## mar309

inozland said:


> @oz309
> It all depends on the person the and the kind of "experience" have that person and the kind of work the person looking for.
> .....
> 
> If nothing works out then contracting is a good option, which you should get easily with 8 years exp.
> Hope this helps!


Hey this is very useful information, can some one start a new thread so that we can discuss it over there. This might help many expats including me  
Thanks a lot !!


----------



## maniaus

waiting123 said:


> hi, we are still waiting for the visa, so i cannot not speak as someone who has already been granted the application, but i know taxes! and u claiming more expenses will NOT at all be detrimental to your case. As long as the expenses are legitimate, even then should they not be, u will only have to answer to the ATO & not the case officer. The only time your case officer questions you for ur tax returns is if you are claiming expenses for a "fake" spouse which you have provided for in ur application, not because of ur excess expenses claimed


Hi thanks for u suggestion.... Hope u wll get visa soon....


----------



## oz309

@inozland 
Thanks for floating your thoughts, I indeed have started a new thread 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/88456-finding-work-309-100-visa.html

Its good to hear about your experience, I would appreciate(its my request) if we can drop company names here and lets respect prof experience of every individual with out drawing any conclusions. Having said that, I am a part of software labs(what you call it as R&D) working with one of the top 5 IT companies in the world. Please do remember "IT is NOT EQUAL to Development or PM" alone. Oz is well known to me and prefer to make it my home as I have done part of my eduction there. 

I will appreciate if you can visit the thread and continue to share your thoughts.

Cheers
Oz309



inozland said:


> @oz309
> It all depends on the person the and the kind of "experience" have that person and the kind of work the person looking for.
> 
> I think if we really need to discuss job matter for 309 subclass, we should create a new thead.
> 
> 
> Anyway here is my thought, myself with 10 years Software development experience( 6 years in Australia in Software development in R & D (Big Japanese MNC)), so I am tempted to comment.
> 
> 8 years IT experience, if it is from Indian services sector like Infosys and Wipro and the likes, then expect to start from fresh here. What I am saying if the person did management job in India which is usually the case, then expect to take some development job here initially, and perhaps at the very low end. You would be really luky if you could find a management job in S/W here.
> 
> If most of the experience form top notch like Google, CISCO, Adobe, Microsoft (U know what I mean), then you may directly find good quality development job here. (If I had this experience I would not have come to OZ, rather stayed in India or moved to US)
> 
> Having said that, if you know somebody who works here and he can place your resume directly to the employer then u may get a good start, the problem with the consultant they filter out the resume by their own rules. Even you are good u may not get to Interview board. But if your resume placed directly to the employer , they may interview you and if you turned out to be good, they will consider you.
> 
> If nothing works out then contracting is a good option, which you should get easily with 8 years exp.
> Hope this helps!


----------



## inozland

@oz309
mate, the problem in OZ is IT industry does not generate much income for OZ economy. Here mining (resources sector) and finacial sectors dominates the economy, where as in India/US it is diffirenet. So IT industry is not as shiny as it is in India/US -- here mostly few high paying finacial software companies are there, apart from them there are very few company who works in core technology area --they are mostly Sydney and in Melbourne. Google in SYdney is one of them. People in India generally have very high respect(for money ???) for software ppl and IT folks consider themselves higly respected, however this is not the case in OZ in general. 

"IT is NOT EQUAL to Development or PM" -- I disagree, when you say IT -- 
these are the things are considered
developing/management/testing/research
Even pure reasearch generally includes some sort of development. I do not consider testing is pure IT. Also "IT" is the most degraded term ppl can use! 




oz309 said:


> @inozland
> Thanks for floating your thoughts, I indeed have started a new thread
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/88456-finding-work-309-100-visa.html
> 
> Its good to hear about your experience, I would appreciate(its my request) if we can drop company names here and lets respect prof experience of every individual with out drawing any conclusions. Having said that, I am a part of software labs(what you call it as R&D) working with one of the top 5 IT companies in the world. Please do remember "IT is NOT EQUAL to Development or PM" alone. Oz is well known to me and prefer to make it my home as I have done part of my eduction there.
> 
> I will appreciate if you can visit the thread and continue to share your thoughts.
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


----------



## oz309

@inozland though i disagree to many points you have made, I am ending this conversation here.
If interested you can leave ur note on the other thread which i created a while ago. 





inozland said:


> @oz309
> mate, the problem in OZ is IT industry does not generate much income for OZ economy. Here mining (resources sector) and finacial sectors dominates the economy, where as in India/US it is diffirenet. So IT industry is not as shiny as it is in India/US -- here mostly few high paying finacial software companies are there, apart from them there are very few company who works in core technology area --they are mostly Sydney and in Melbourne. Google in SYdney is one of them. People in India generally have very high respect(for money ???) for software ppl and IT folks consider themselves higly respected, however this is not the case in OZ in general.
> 
> "IT is NOT EQUAL to Development or PM" -- I disagree, when you say IT --
> these are the things are considered
> developing/management/testing/research
> Even pure reasearch generally includes some sort of development. I do not consider testing is pure IT. Also "IT" is the most degraded term ppl can use!


----------



## br77

Hello friends, I m very new to this forum and this is my first message but I have been following ur comments since couple of weeks. 

Let me brief u about my wife's visa application status:

Lodgment date: 30th may
Case officer assigned: 4th august
Case officer name: Mausami sadana
So it has just been 3 months.

However I had also applied for visitor visa which has been approved on 1st of this month. I had Lodge an application on 6th June for six months period but they granted visa for 3'months only. Hmmmm doesn't master though by the time she gets her dependent visa, she will be with here on visitor visa.

I know the wait is killing. God bless u all....


----------



## inozland

@br77

Well come to the forum 

I am sure many of us will be interested to follow your wifes dependent visa timeline and how they process.

In the past many asked if visitor visa is an option when ur spouse waiting on migrant visa. We did not have any example cases except urs. However, someone mentioned in the past that visitor visa delayed someones migrant visa by extra 4 months!




br77 said:


> Hello friends, I m very new to this forum and this is my first message but I have been following ur comments since couple of weeks.
> 
> Let me brief u about my wife's visa application status:
> 
> Lodgment date: 30th may
> Case officer assigned: 4th august
> Case officer name: Mausami sadana
> So it has just been 3 months.
> 
> However I had also applied for visitor visa which has been approved on 1st of this month. I had Lodge an application on 6th June for six months period but they granted visa for 3'months only. Hmmmm doesn't master though by the time she gets her dependent visa, she will be with here on visitor visa.
> 
> I know the wait is killing. God bless u all....


----------



## oz309

@inozland, @br77 thats not true, after applying for a particular visa type (in this case 309) it does not increase or decrease the processing timeline just because you are visiting the country you have applied visa for. All it counts is at the time of application where was the applicant?




inozland said:


> @br77
> 
> Well come to the forum
> 
> I am sure many of us will be interested to follow your wifes dependent visa timeline and how they process.
> 
> In the past many asked if visitor visa is an option when ur spouse waiting on migrant visa. We did not have any example cases except urs. However, someone mentioned in the past that visitor visa delayed someones migrant visa by extra 4 months!


----------



## oz309

Some one is playing with the spreadsheet, I am not able to see all the data there. 
I am thinking should this be made more secure. 

Let me know if i need to do it 

Cheers 
Oz309


----------



## Rryan

oz309 said:


> @Rryan Visa 309 is a TR/Provisional Resident and 100 is a PR, but i agree that he will have all the rights as that of a PR. So I am not sure how IT industries will act on such a case. I bet for contract jobs it shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


Any international experience counts and esp if it's in the field of IT (skill shortage area), it wouldn't be a problem either.

In my opinion your spouse wouldn't have any issue in obtaining a decent job here.


----------



## oz309

Thanks Rryan appreciate your response 



Rryan said:


> Any international experience counts and esp if it's in the field of IT (skill shortage area), it wouldn't be a problem either.
> 
> In my opinion your spouse wouldn't have any issue in obtaining a decent job here.


----------



## br77

oz309 said:


> @inozland, @br77 thats not true, after applying for a particular visa type (in this case 309) it does not increase or decrease the processing timeline just because you are visiting the country you have applied visa for. All it counts is at the time of application where was the applicant?


Yes very true. On the contrary, I think it would make certain that there are less chances of getting 309 delayed and the reasons are:
1) there are almost same documents required for visitor visa and spouse visa 2) it is an additional proof that you both are still in relationship. I was told that processing time for 309 visa is b/w 5 & 6 months. 
I had to literally beg them to grant visitor visa but it was worth it. The funny thing they kept it very secret and did not disclosed if visitor visa was approved or not. When we rang vfs we were told this is a policy not to disclose it and we would come to know it when we recv passport at home.
The funny ways AHC works!!!!


----------



## inozland

You guys may be right. But the question is, in one application (309) you say you want to migrate and another app you say I wanna visit. It is a question of integrity of each application. Also note that AHC did not approve 6 months, they approve 3! Also note "I had to literally beg them to grant visitor visa", how many of us would love to do? 

Regarding VFS, they have nothing to do with visa decission, so why would they disclose visa decision even they come to know! Also visitor visa is processed differently, I guess, they do not send any grant letter, only way we know when passport comes back!



br77 said:


> Yes very true. On the contrary, I think it would make certain that there are less chances of getting 309 delayed and the reasons are:
> 1) there are almost same documents required for visitor visa and spouse visa 2) it is an additional proof that you both are still in relationship. I was told that processing time for 309 visa is b/w 5 & 6 months.
> I had to literally beg them to grant visitor visa but it was worth it. The funny thing they kept it very secret and did not disclosed if visitor visa was approved or not. When we rang vfs we were told this is a policy not to disclose it and we would come to know it when we recv passport at home.
> The funny ways AHC works!!!!


----------



## inozland

You might be interested to read page 17 of this forum! The poor guy is harinder3812 -- they claim that they were given hard time by CO.



br77 said:


> Yes very true. On the contrary, I think it would make certain that there are less chances of getting 309 delayed and the reasons are:
> 1) there are almost same documents required for visitor visa and spouse visa 2) it is an additional proof that you both are still in relationship. I was told that processing time for 309 visa is b/w 5 & 6 months.
> I had to literally beg them to grant visitor visa but it was worth it. The funny thing they kept it very secret and did not disclosed if visitor visa was approved or not. When we rang vfs we were told this is a policy not to disclose it and we would come to know it when we recv passport at home.
> The funny ways AHC works!!!!


----------



## projectOZ

navzz said:


> Following is the link of spreadsheet
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=0


@navzz, .. any updates from your side ? ... there is absolutely no communication about my visa status / progress .. 

and it is very disheartning to read that many march applicants are still waiting for their visas 


projectOZ


----------



## navzz

projectOZ said:


> @navzz, .. any updates from your side ? ... there is absolutely no communication about my visa status / progress ..
> 
> and it is very disheartning to read that many march applicants are still waiting for their visas
> 
> 
> projectOZ



After acknowledgement of additional documents received, there is no communication at all from my CO about my present status of visa...

It seems they are still clearing Feb /March files only...


----------



## inozland

@projectOz and navzz
dear mates, if your CO is Atul, you can expect he will not communicate. He is our co too, even we sent mails he does not respond!



navzz said:


> After acknowledgement of additional documents received, there is no communication at all from my CO about my present status of visa...
> 
> It seems they are still clearing Feb /March files only...


----------



## waiting123

inozland said:


> @projectOz and navzz
> dear mates, if your CO is Atul, you can expect he will not communicate. He is our co too, even we sent mails he does not respond!


Sadly enuf it's most case officers - not just atul that don't respond!!


----------



## projectOZ

navzz said:


> After acknowledgement of additional documents received, there is no communication at all from my CO about my present status of visa...
> 
> It seems they are still clearing Feb /March files only...



thanks navzz ... 
have you submitted your passport to AHC ?
Please let me know of your progress as and when it happens ..

thanks
projectOZ


----------



## projectOZ

inozland said:


> @projectOz and navzz
> dear mates, if your CO is Atul, you can expect he will not communicate. He is our co too, even we sent mails he does not respond!


ya.. absolutely no communication. i had sent the additional doc. via email to atul directly and then sent the hard copy via VFS. 
i thought i would atleast get ' Ok i received your doc' kind of reply .. but there was nothing at all .. i kept checking my sent items folder to make sure the email was actually sent.

i think i would have been a nervous wreck if it was not for this forum . Atleast now i know where i stand in the queue. 

projectOZ


----------



## projectOZ

just had a look at the spreadsheet and it has somehow got arranged in alphabetical order (as per our login names).
Does someone know how to change it back to what it was, with out too much effort ? 
(it was arranged as per our application dates). 
Alphabetical order is very diffcult in terms of tracking


----------



## h4g

projectOZ said:


> just had a look at the spreadsheet and it has somehow got arranged in alphabetical order (as per our login names).
> Does someone know how to change it back to what it was, with out too much effort ?
> (it was arranged as per our application dates).
> Alphabetical order is very diffcult in terms of tracking


I think now spreadsheet is correct.I corrected it just now.But someone who is not experienced with excel is making it disorder!


----------



## navzz

h4g said:


> I think now spreadsheet is correct.I corrected it just now.But someone who is not experienced with excel is making it disorder!


@h4g ur CO is Harpreet Kaur as per spreadsheet and mine is also the same .has she updated you regarding how much more time vll it take 4 ur visa as your 5 months have been already completed.


----------



## qamar_qadian

Guys, Another sad news from AHC New Delhi Site today. The average processing time for partner visa applications has been increased to 7 months from 5 monhts. So time to wait , wait and wait.


Check the link:

Visas and Migration- Important announcements - Australian High Commission


*Partner and Child visa processing times*

The average processing time for Child visa applications is 14 months#.
The average processing time for Partner visa applications is 7 months.

Each year the Australian Government reviews and sets the Migration Program and the Department of Immigration and Citizenship has a responsibility to ensure that the numbers of visas that are granted are in line with the planning levels that have been set. In the 2011/2012 program year the number of places allocated to the family migration program is lower than in previous program years. With application rates continuing to increase, processing times for partner and child visas are also increasing.


----------



## navzz

projectOZ said:


> thanks navzz ...
> have you submitted your passport to AHC ?
> Please let me know of your progress as and when it happens ..
> 
> thanks
> projectOZ


Hi,
Ya I have submitted my passport along with the additional documents requested.


----------



## Manpreet

The average processing time for Child visa applications is 14 months#.
The average processing time for Partner visa applications is 7 months
Hello 
Hello 
Does
Anyone have any clue, this new processing time is applicable for applications lodged after 1july or for all the allicants
Does anyone know tht the changed processing time is applicable for all
The current applications or it's for those who have applied after 1july 2011. 
Good luck to all of us frnds


----------



## qamar_qadian

Manpreet said:


> The average processing time for Child visa applications is 14 months#.
> The average processing time for Partner visa applications is 7 months
> Hello
> Hello
> Does
> Anyone have any clue, this new processing time is applicable for applications lodged after 1july or for all the allicants
> Does anyone know tht the changed processing time is applicable for all
> The current applications or it's for those who have applied after 1july 2011.
> Good luck to all of us frnds


Mate, no where it mentions that new average processing time is applicable to applications lodged after 1 july 2011. So it looks like, 7 monhts average processing time is applicable to all the applications. Correct me if someone has correct information on this understanding.

Cheers,
Qamar


----------



## km2410

Manpreet said:


> The average processing time for Child visa applications is 14 months#.
> The average processing time for Partner visa applications is 7 months
> Hello
> Hello
> Does
> Anyone have any clue, this new processing time is applicable for applications lodged after 1july or for all the allicants
> Does anyone know tht the changed processing time is applicable for all
> The current applications or it's for those who have applied after 1july 2011.
> Good luck to all of us frnds


its after july 2011, condition applied from july 2011..


----------



## qamar_qadian

km2410 said:


> its after july 2011, condition applied from july 2011..


Is this information from some authoritative source?


----------



## navzz

km2410 said:


> its after july 2011, condition applied from july 2011..


Ya Km2410 is correct....

Pls. refer the link

CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission


Hope for the best.


----------



## km2410

qamar_qadian said:


> Is this information from some authoritative source?


hi,
ya from the same..
# For applications lodged from 1 July 2011 onwards.


----------



## qamar_qadian

km2410 said:


> hi,
> ya from the same..
> # For applications lodged from 1 July 2011 onwards.


Thanks for clarifying. lets hope for the best...Bit relieved now..


----------



## lalo1024

qamar_qadian said:


> Thanks for clarifying. lets hope for the best...Bit relieved now..


# represents only child migration... so I would doubt for partner migration visa.. i think 7 months applies to all partner migration visa applications including current. I hope i am wrong... i am waiting for my wife too but can't avoid fact...


----------



## waiting123

lalo1024 said:


> # represents only child migration... so I would doubt for partner migration visa.. i think 7 months applies to all partner migration visa applications including current. I hope i am wrong... i am waiting for my wife too but can't avoid fact...


I noticed the # being applicable for child migration only - but last Time I spoke to my case officer she had advised me that applications were now being assessed on a 7 months time frame - when I tried arguing with her and brought the 5 months timeframe given to us to her attention she did clarify that it was for applications lodged from 1 July onwards - she just uses it to exemplify how busy they had been m hence were required to increase the timeline for future applicants - so im still being optimistic!! 

Their definitely going past the 5 months timeline but I'm not gonna let them take 7 months (well try not to)!!


----------



## Manpreet

lalo1024 said:


> # represents only child migration... so I would doubt for partner migration visa.. i think 7 months applies to all partner migration visa applications including current. I hope i am wrong... i am waiting for my wife too but can't avoid fact...


Hello
Did someone call AHC to get this fct clear bcuz # represents only child migration applied after 1 July 2011 it's all very confusing 
May God bless all of us


----------



## km2410

hi,
If anyoe lodged file in or after july i think they need to worry.It thinks its all luck what and when we have we get it..till the time get frustrate, this is what ahc do with us..


----------



## mar309

Dear march applications who haven't received visas,

I pity on our status. Not sure on this processing times, as they are not sticking to these processing times anyhow. Did any one mail immigration.dfat desk asking as why our applications are delayed though they said processing time as 5 months?

Though they chanced the average processing time on website, the last edited date at the bottom still shows July11. Why is this so?

Just going mad checking inbox 'N' times a day....


----------



## mar309

Manpreet said:


> Hello
> Did someone call AHC to get this fct clear bcuz # represents only child migration applied after 1 July 2011 it's all very confusing
> May God bless all of us


This was the same confusion when it was changed from 5 to 6 ...

When we called AHC they said to us about time lines for our file, now i think we have to call again.


----------



## pangenib

mar309 said:


> This was the same confusion when it was changed from 5 to 6 ...
> 
> When we called AHC they said to us about time lines for our file, now i think we have to call again.


I called VFS New Delhi n the lady said it is only applicable to applicants after July. Though I don't trust VFS! 
Anyone called AHD to clarify 7 months in relation to march - June application.


----------



## inozland

I tried calling AHC today, I could not talk to the operator.. they are busy!
10 days ago I got a mail from DIAC where they mentioned 5 months processing time. I am an April applicant.



pangenib said:


> I called VFS New Delhi n the lady said it is only applicable to applicants after July. Though I don't trust VFS!
> Anyone called AHD to clarify 7 months in relation to march - June application.


----------



## Rryan

qamar_qadian said:


> Mate, no where it mentions that new average processing time is applicable to applications lodged after 1 july 2011. So it looks like, 7 monhts average processing time is applicable to all the applications. Correct me if someone has correct information on this understanding.
> 
> Cheers,
> Qamar


It is a common sense that the new processing time applies to the people who haven't lodged their applications so far. If you've lodged your application & if u were given a time frame, that would be the time-frame under which ur application would be processed.


----------



## mnaveen

mar309 said:


> Dear march applications who haven't received visas,
> 
> I pity on our status. Not sure on this processing times, as they are not sticking to these processing times anyhow. Did any one mail immigration.dfat desk asking as why our applications are delayed though they said processing time as 5 months?
> 
> Though they chanced the average processing time on website, the last edited date at the bottom still shows July11. Why is this so?
> 
> Just going mad checking inbox 'N' times a day....


I am another March Victim lodged our 309 visa on 25th March 2011. The visa enquiry officer today told that the process has been delayed to 6 months from earlier 5 months. According to the officer, March applicants probably get visas by end of Sep11. In her words, delay is because of more applications, less no. of officers. She denied the news that some of March applicants in our similar timelines got the visas and she assured that the visas will be issued based on date of lodgement only.


----------



## inozland

Everyone is victim who has not got visa yet! 
Earlier they were prompt in emails. I have sent a query on 30Aug, have not heard back from them! Previously took just 3 biz days!


----------



## inozland

If she is correct, then our forum members are spaming.. Please speak out mate who have got visas in Aug!


mnaveen said:


> She denied the news that some of March applicants in our similar timelines got the visas and she assured that the visas will be issued based on date of lodgement only.


----------



## inozland

@mnaveen,
How did u get through to the operator ? I tried several times today but failed always?


----------



## mnaveen

In my 2nd attempt, waiting after 10 min I have been connected to the Visa Officer. I have followed the IVR suggestions of pressing 1, 2 etc., If you get engage tone, don't disconnect the call that's the only trick I have experienced.


----------



## inozland

Now I got lucky, operator told me 5 months processing time for applicant before July and 6months applicant thereafter! Am I confusing ppl even further ???????


----------



## waiting123

inozland said:


> Now I got lucky, operator told me 5 months processing time for applicant before July and 6months applicant thereafter! Am I confusing ppl even further ???????


Makes no sense - I've been clearly told by my case officer it's 7 months for those applying after July n it's unofficially reached 6 months for those who applied b4 july


----------



## br77

inozland said:


> You guys may be right. But the question is, in one application (309) you say you want to migrate and another app you say I wanna visit. It is a question of integrity of each application. Also note that AHC did not approve 6 months, they approve 3! Also note "I had to literally beg them to grant visitor visa", how many of us would love to do?
> 
> Regarding VFS, they have nothing to do with visa decission, so why would they disclose visa decision even they come to know! Also visitor visa is processed differently, I guess, they do not send any grant letter, only way we know when passport comes back!


Hey dude, it looks like you took my words very very seriously. when I said "I had to literally beg them to grant visitor visa" I meant i had to request them two or three times but now it seems people have tried harder than me just to get a simple answer. I just sent them 2-3 emails requesting grant visitor visa & it worked. By the way, we all know they just don't issue visa on requests. They probably studied my application very carefully & understood my intention to apply visitor visa.

I don't think there are any contradictions or "question of integrity" applying both visas. Though in my emails I clearly stated that we (my wife & I) wish to live together until spouse visa granted, I think AHC are clever enough to understand the intention. 
As i knew processing time for spouse visa is around 5 to 6 months, i only applied visitor visa for that time period only. as they have already tood 3 months to process, it makes sense that they only grant visitor visa for 3 months. 

anyway I am very happy!!!! GOOD BLESS YOU ALL.


----------



## inozland

Exactly! Perhasp Aus gov running a secret mission so that all expat unmarried indians start marrying Aussie folks! Now it does it make sense ?


waiting123 said:


> Makes no sense - I've been clearly told by my case officer it's 7 months for those applying after July n it's unofficially reached 6 months for those who applied b4 july


----------



## inozland

@br77
Nope I did not take it seriously! Bottom line is no one really wants to deal with AHC, New Delhi! That is exactly what I meant!


----------



## waiting123

Those who've applied in march (n those who have not yet received their visa) - can u guys tell me how ur approaching the delay - r u guys emailing/calling dfat on a regular basis? or actually just waiting around?


----------



## Jasp

waiting123 said:


> Those who've applied in march (n those who have not yet received their visa) - can u guys tell me how ur approaching the delay - r u guys emailing/calling dfat on a regular basis? or actually just waiting around?


Hello
I did call immi today. They told me that they have received lot of app. for spouse visa. That's why timeline is increased. We can't argue in timeline as it says average processing time not exact time.
Jas


----------



## inozland

@jasp,
mate how are u? It's been very long since u posted here!


----------



## Jasp

inozland said:


> @jasp,
> mate how are u? It's been very long since u posted here!


I am fine. Was busy with job Nd not happy coz of immi.


----------



## inozland

I am approaching 5 months, but passport have not been asked! strange!


Jasp said:


> I am fine. Was busy with job Nd not happy coz of immi.


----------



## thomas1980

inozland said:


> I am approaching 5 months, but passport have not been asked! strange!


I applied on 26th April, when did u apply and still the passport havent been asked.


----------



## inozland

28th April! It is rather strange! 


thomas1980 said:


> I applied on 26th April, when did u apply and still the passport havent been asked.


----------



## thomas1980

inozland said:


> 28th April! It is rather strange!


I called AHC, Delhi last Monday, my case is in assessment probably will be processed in this month end. Did you contact case officer or AHC ???


----------



## thegap

inozland said:


> 28th April! It is rather strange!




i applied on 6th april 2011 and even my passport haven't been asked for.................


----------



## inozland

My CO is Atul, he never respinds.. but DIAC inform by email that my app is in process! 


thomas1980 said:


> I called AHC, Delhi last Monday, my case is in assessment probably will be processed in this month end. Did you contact case officer or AHC ???


----------



## inozland

you completed 5 months! What AHC is telling for ur case ?


thegap said:


> i applied on 6th april 2011 and even my passport haven't been asked for.................


----------



## thegap

inozland said:


> you completed 5 months! What AHC is telling for ur case ?


I ve mailed my CO today.just w8n for a reply.................


----------



## h4g

navzz said:


> @h4g ur CO is Harpreet Kaur as per spreadsheet and mine is also the same .has she updated you regarding how much more time vll it take 4 ur visa as your 5 months have been already completed.


Still same old reply "wait for few weeks".Its going to be 6 months after lodgmnt. Also my case is difrnt frm u,cz my case has some issues with tax.


----------



## projectOZ

What program year do we fall under i.e people who have applied before 1st july 2011? .. i would guess 2010 / 2011 .. and the AHC update (pasted below), talks about 2011 / 2012 program year .. 

Overall this is very depressing. 





The average processing time for Child visa applications is 14 months#.
The average processing time for Partner visa applications is 7 months.

Each year the Australian Government reviews and sets the Migration Program and the Department of Immigration and Citizenship has a responsibility to ensure that the numbers of visas that are granted are in line with the planning levels that have been set. In the 2011/2012 program year the number of places allocated to the family migration program is lower than in previous program years. With application rates continuing to increase, processing times for partner and child visas are also increasing.

# For applications lodged from 1 July 2011 onwards


----------



## km2410

hi,
Today i received answer from my CO (neeru) regarding timeline,
She said now they are taking 7 months for finalising files,
Cases differs so cant compare cases..
There are lots of application,
Lots of work load,

She repeats the same old story which v r hearing from so long ..But i think this is not fair at all firstly they convince us for 5 months,now directly to 7 months..very sad n depreesing..


----------



## mnaveen

km2410 said:


> hi,
> Today i received answer from my CO (neeru) regarding timeline,
> She said now they are taking 7 months for finalising files,
> Cases differs so cant compare cases..
> There are lots of application,
> Lots of work load,
> 
> She repeats the same old story which v r hearing from so long ..But i think this is not fair at all firstly they convince us for 5 months,now directly to 7 months..very sad n depreesing..


It's really sad news. They are slowly increasing the timelines. But it would be nice if they give some priority to clear the old cases as they committed for 5 months and it's crossed already.


----------



## aks4058

Hi Km,

I spoke to operator just today and she said wait for couple of weeks. I insisted to speak to Neeru, but she didn't come over the phone. Then the operator was giving me the **** about the global time line of 7 months i ended up having argument with her about the information that she was giving.







km2410 said:


> hi,
> Today i received answer from my CO (neeru) regarding timeline,
> She said now they are taking 7 months for finalising files,
> Cases differs so cant compare cases..
> There are lots of application,
> Lots of work load,
> 
> She repeats the same old story which v r hearing from so long ..But i think this is not fair at all firstly they convince us for 5 months,now directly to 7 months..very sad n depreesing..


----------



## oz309100

inozland said:


> You might be interested to read page 17 of this forum! The poor guy is harinder3812 -- they claim that they were given hard time by CO.


Mate I also want to apply visitor visa for my wife. it is appreciate if you could help me for visitor visa form and documents information.

I m really looking forward to get your reply..


----------



## oz309100

br77 said:


> Hey dude, it looks like you took my words very very seriously. when I said "I had to literally beg them to grant visitor visa" I meant i had to request them two or three times but now it seems people have tried harder than me just to get a simple answer. I just sent them 2-3 emails requesting grant visitor visa & it worked. By the way, we all know they just don't issue visa on requests. They probably studied my application very carefully & understood my intention to apply visitor visa.
> 
> I don't think there are any contradictions or "question of integrity" applying both visas. Though in my emails I clearly stated that we (my wife & I) wish to live together until spouse visa granted, I think AHC are clever enough to understand the intention.
> As i knew processing time for spouse visa is around 5 to 6 months, i only applied visitor visa for that time period only. as they have already tood 3 months to process, it makes sense that they only grant visitor visa for 3 months.
> 
> anyway I am very happy!!!! GOOD BLESS YOU ALL.


mate I also want apply my wife visitor visa like you did. and if you could give me some suggestion and guidance it will be gr8 help for me. I want to know visa subclass number and all essential documents that you feel more important.


----------



## km2410

aks4058 said:


> Hi Km,
> 
> I spoke to operator just today and she said wait for couple of weeks. I insisted to speak to Neeru, but she didn't come over the phone. Then the operator was giving me the **** about the global time line of 7 months i ended up having argument with her about the information that she was giving.


hi aks,
Has ur file forwarded to senior case officer for final decision?


----------



## pangenib

km2410 said:


> hi,
> Today i received answer from my CO (neeru) regarding timeline,
> She said now they are taking 7 months for finalising files,
> Cases differs so cant compare cases..
> There are lots of application,
> Lots of work load,
> 
> She repeats the same old story which v r hearing from so long ..But i think this is not fair at all firstly they convince us for 5 months,now directly to 7 months..very sad n depreesing..


km2410 could u share when was ur file sent for final decision.! Spreadsheet is showing 09 Sept 2011.

Cheers,


----------



## km2410

pangenib said:


> km2410 could u share when was ur file sent for final decision.! Spreadsheet is showing 09 Sept 2011.
> 
> Cheers,


hi,
Its 9th of august...


----------



## pangenib

km2410 said:


> hi,
> Its 9th of august...


Okey I changed!


----------



## km2410

pangenib said:


> Okey I changed!


thanks


----------



## maniaus

inozland said:


> Now I got lucky, operator told me 5 months processing time for applicant before July and 6months applicant thereafter! Am I confusing ppl even further ???????


@inozland if operator is saying it's 6 months then why the ahc website mentioning it as 7 months????? No idea guys!!!


----------



## br77

Hi ,
Does anyone know procedure to notify AHC about (sponsor's)change of address?

thx


----------



## Manpreet

*Good news to all of us*

Hello frnds
One of my frnd applied on 30th march and he got his visa today6th sep. I believe it will revive our hopes. May God bless all
Good luck to all of us


----------



## mar309

*Finally the day has arrived...*

Hi All, 

Received my visa 2 hours back.... thank you very much for all your support..
:dance::dance::lalala:

Thanks to my lovely husband, who made senior officer to grant the visa immediately !!


----------



## h4g

mar309 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received my visa 2 hours back.... thank you very much for all your support..
> :dance::dance::lalala:
> 
> Thanks to my lovely husband, who made senior officer to grant the visa immediately !!



Congrats!!!
"Thanks to my lovely husband, who made senior officer to grant the visa immediately" means?hw he made Sr.officer to grant visa immediately?


----------



## mar309

h4g said:


> Congrats!!!
> "Thanks to my lovely husband, who made senior officer to grant the visa immediately" means?hw he made Sr.officer to grant visa immediately?


Today he called up AHC for the first time in 5 months and asked about all the details as why its getting delayed. After the talk we thought it might come soon...but it was immediate.

He just asked operator to connect to senior officer who handles final decision cases. They denied, but they spoke to officer and answered back saying; it will be asap.


----------



## lalo1024

My wife called ahc today. She applied for visa in may 2011. Phone operator said it will tqke about 5 months not 7 months. They also said foloow what it says on your receipt. 7 months is for new applicants. Her case officer is neeru bloody mary

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## navzz

mar309 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received my visa 2 hours back.... thank you very much for all your support..
> :dance::dance::lalala:
> 
> Thanks to my lovely husband, who made senior officer to grant the visa immediately !!


Congrats!!!! Have a Blissful life together


----------



## projectOZ

had writen to AHC asking for a status update with respect to my applicantion and this is the reply (pasted below). 

not very pleased with the 7 months timeline ... 




Thank you for sending us all of the documents required for us to consider your application; these have been attached to your file. 

The case officer will action these within the next month and will contact you once they have completed their assessment. 

Due to application growth and limited places in the Australian migration program, applications are currently taking up to 7 months to finalise. 

This is well within the DIAC global service standard for partner visas of 12 months. 

Grateful for your patience till then. 

We hope the above information will be of some assistance


----------



## km2410

mar309 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received my visa 2 hours back.... thank you very much for all your support..
> :dance::dance::lalala:
> 
> Thanks to my lovely husband, who made senior officer to grant the visa immediately !!


Congratulations!!!Happy a happy life ahead


----------



## km2410

projectOZ said:


> had writen to AHC asking for a status update with respect to my applicantion and this is the reply (pasted below).
> 
> not very pleased with the 7 months timeline ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sending us all of the documents required for us to consider your application; these have been attached to your file.
> 
> The case officer will action these within the next month and will contact you once they have completed their assessment.
> 
> Due to application growth and limited places in the Australian migration program, applications are currently taking up to 7 months to finalise.
> 
> This is well within the DIAC global service standard for partner visas of 12 months.
> 
> Grateful for your patience till then.
> 
> We hope the above information will be of some assistance


hi,
Same 7 months reply waas given to me too..


----------



## br77

oz309100 said:


> mate I also want apply my wife visitor visa like you did. and if you could give me some suggestion and guidance it will be gr8 help for me. I want to know visa subclass number and all essential documents that you feel more important.


for now pls go to Visa Wizard - Austrlian Visas & Immigration and see which type of visiotr visa would suit to you.

95% documents are same in visitor visa & spouse visa. I will send you list of documetns i submitted including formats of statutory declaration & invitation letter.

Good luck bro


----------



## mnaveen

mar309 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received my visa 2 hours back.... thank you very much for all your support..
> :dance::dance::lalala:
> 
> Thanks to my lovely husband, who made senior officer to grant the visa immediately !!


Congratulations.Your news revived the hopes who are eagerly waiting for getting visas like me.


----------



## miky

thomas1980 said:


> I applied on 26th April, when did u apply and still the passport havent been asked.


Hi Thomas

I too am in the same boat as urself. 
Date of Lodgement: 26 April 2011. No info yet about the status coz my case officer has not replied to my emails.

CO - Yashpal Singh


----------



## pangenib

miky said:


> Hi Thomas
> 
> I too am in the same boat as urself.
> Date of Lodgement: 26 April 2011. No info yet about the status coz my case officer has not replied to my emails.
> 
> CO - Yashpal Singh


I would recommend u to call the golbal complain or make the compalain from immi.gov.au website. I am sure the guy from Global Complain will respond and tell the exact status of the application as well.

I call to Gobal Compalin to know the status if I suspect the info provided by the operator in AHD coz those people are not thrust worthy as we can read in the forum depending on the staff we are getting the different info regarding whether the processing time is 7 months or 5 months for the application lodge before june 30. 
It is really frustrating to get diffrerent asnwer by different staff. I 

I would like to clarify based on my knowledge: We cannot do anything even the application is not decided by 5 months coz they always mention AVERAGE PROCESSING TIME! which means could be before 5 of later!

;;;


----------



## oz309100

br77 said:


> for now pls go to Visa Wizard - Austrlian Visas & Immigration and see which type of visiotr visa would suit to you.
> 
> 95% documents are same in visitor visa & spouse visa. I will send you list of documetns i submitted including formats of statutory declaration & invitation letter.
> 
> Good luck bro


You r very kind 

Thanks a lot.
my email address is [email protected]

thanks again for your help..


----------



## km2410

mnaveen said:


> Congratulations.Your news revived the hopes who are eagerly waiting for getting visas like me.


hi,
Any news from ahc?Has ur file send for final decision?If u havent ask,thn ask by mailing immigration website..


----------



## miky

Hi guys

I am new to this forum and have been reading everyones updates.

*Date of Lodgement: 26/4/2011
Place: Delhi
CO: Yashpal Singh
Additional Documents requested: 26/6/2011
Additional Documents submitted: 1/8/2011
Medical and PCC all done *

I have updated the spreadsheet as well.

I did notie that not many people on this forum have Yashpal as their case officer. I have emailed him once but didnt get any reply. and today I have emailed the immigration office to follow up the status of the application.

Thats all the info I have for now. It has not gone for decision making stage yet. But reading all your posts I am assuming they are still working on March files. God knows when they will start working on april files.

Regards
Mike


----------



## mnaveen

km2410 said:


> hi,
> Any news from ahc?Has ur file send for final decision?If u havent ask,thn ask by mailing immigration website..


My CO (through mail) and the Visa Enquiry Officers (through phone,email) are saying that our case is in queue at Final Authority. I haven't asked the date it went there but my CO confirmed it a month back. On 5th Sep'11 I have contacted the OHC through phone, they told that we will get visa by end of this month as the process extended from 5 to 6 months.Your date of lodgement is same as ours i.e. 25th March 2011, so hopefully we will get the visas soon. What is that Immigration Website link?Is it a general enquiry?


----------



## waiting4wife

*309 and 100 subclass discrimination*

I also applied on the 30th of April from Nepal and my CO is Yashpal Singh. I tried to reach him by email but I could not get any reply on two ocasions.

I think AHC is taking approach that they will stick by 5 months average processing times for before July applications.

Since March applications are still not being finalised, minimum looks 6 months.

It is quite disheartening to see they are playing with sentiments of the people with such a unusually long processing times (given the fact that in 2010 they used to process within a couple of months).

If someone is just married and is separated for 6 months, how terrible it is only we can understand. As they will anyway see if the relationship is ongoing for Subclass 100 for remaining two years I don't know what on earth they are taking time for examining the files. ridiculous..

I have heard that they are even discrimnating the applicants from Nepal (doubting the relationship as genuine- they can not generalise the country)

I think we should lodge a combined petition to the Global Complaint Unit about this approach at AHC.


----------



## mar309

@h4g, @navzz, @km2410, @mnaveen thank you all mates.

Though it was tough, its worth waiting  Wish all of you get your visas and reach your partners soon. Though they are giving timeline as 7 months, before june applicants will surely get before that. 

Wish you all good luck and see you in Oz


----------



## km2410

mnaveen said:


> My CO (through mail) and the Visa Enquiry Officers (through phone,email) are saying that our case is in queue at Final Authority. I haven't asked the date it went there but my CO confirmed it a month back. On 5th Sep'11 I have contacted the OHC through phone, they told that we will get visa by end of this month as the process extended from 5 to 6 months.Your date of lodgement is same as ours i.e. 25th March 2011, so hopefully we will get the visas soon. What is that Immigration Website link?Is it a general enquiry?


its [email protected].I always get answer through this even if the CO doesnt reply..Today my husband gonna call last time, after that we wont cl,bcoz calling now n thn dosent make any sense.We started believing in luck..


----------



## km2410

mar309 said:


> @h4g, @navzz, @km2410, @mnaveen thank you all mates.
> 
> Though it was tough, its worth waiting  Wish all of you get your visas and reach your partners soon. Though they are giving timeline as 7 months, before june applicants will surely get before that.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and see you in Oz


thnks lots..gud luck 2 u too..


----------



## km2410

@ravin4all, jasp,
Any updates??Jasp u already completed 6 months y dont u complaint??If all things r in place y they arent granting ur visa?


----------



## miky

I wrote to the immigration office today. This is the reply I have received:

Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Please be advised that the time-frame has been revised to 7 months and your application is in process.Case officer will contact you if anything required further.

We hope the above information will be of some assistance

Regards

Client Contact Unit
======================


I thought the 7 month timeframe was for new applications lodged July onwards. My wifes application was lodged in April. Does anyone know if this is correct ??

Thanks


----------



## navzz

miky said:


> I wrote to the immigration office today. This is the reply I have received:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> Please be advised that the time-frame has been revised to 7 months and your application is in process.Case officer will contact you if anything required further.
> 
> We hope the above information will be of some assistance
> 
> Regards
> 
> Client Contact Unit
> ======================
> 
> 
> I thought the 7 month timeframe was for new applications lodged July onwards. My wifes application was lodged in April. Does anyone know if this is correct ??
> 
> Thanks



@Miky,
This is the pre-defined mailing format of AHC, as the time frame has been revised so its mentioning 7 months in the mail. I called AHC today, the operator told me that for applications lodged before July,avg. time frame is 5 months.It may take 5-6 months but not 7 months I think.So no need to panic.


----------



## inozland

congrats! have good life in OZ! 


mar309 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received my visa 2 hours back.... thank you very much for all your support..
> :dance::dance::lalala:
> 
> Thanks to my lovely husband, who made senior officer to grant the visa immediately !!


----------



## thomas1980

miky said:


> Hi Thomas
> 
> I too am in the same boat as urself.
> Date of Lodgement: 26 April 2011. No info yet about the status coz my case officer has not replied to my emails.
> 
> CO - Yashpal Singh


Hi,

I called the AHC, Delhi last Monday, they told my case is in Assessment. Not sure how long will it take to process??? once the assessment done , i guess it will transfer to Final decision and the final decision will take some time to process...

Just counting the days...


----------



## inozland

Latest response from [email protected] 
your co "will be" assessing ur case! and blah blah!!!

which means they have not opened my wife's file for processing, even though my wife applied in April 28! Now I understand why my wife's passport has not been requested.


----------



## thomas1980

Hi,

Did you get email from Case officer stating that your case is in assessment or who was the person sent you the email to you ???

May i know please...


----------



## maindoor

What does it mean if ones spouse's passport is requested ?


----------



## inozland

[email protected] is the sender.. they don't give persons name.
CO does not respond to my emails... 


thomas1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you get email from Case officer stating that your case is in assessment or who was the person sent you the email to you ???
> 
> May i know please...


----------



## inozland

It means nothing... My wife did not submit her passport, so that we can track the progress of the application. They will need the passport when case is fwded to final co.



maindoor said:


> What does it mean if ones spouse's passport is requested ?


----------



## thomas1980

inozland said:


> [email protected] is the sender.. they don't give persons name.
> CO does not respond to my emails...


Thanks for your reply...

i sent an email to case officer end of August, and she replied to me, that my file is in assessment.

and requesting the passport is not an issue.

it depends on the CO, some may request the passport early some may request once the file gone to final decision.


----------



## inozland

Our CO did not ask passport when they requsted addl docs and my wife did not sumbit it either. So if they ask for it then we know some activity is happening on her case!



thomas1980 said:


> Thanks for your reply...
> 
> i sent an email to case officer end of August, and she replied to me, that my file is in assessment.
> 
> and requesting the passport is not an issue.
> 
> it depends on the CO, some may request the passport early some may request once the file gone to final decision.


----------



## mnaveen

mar309 said:


> @h4g, @navzz, @km2410, @mnaveen thank you all mates.
> 
> Though it was tough, its worth waiting  Wish all of you get your visas and reach your partners soon. Though they are giving timeline as 7 months, before june applicants will surely get before that.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and see you in Oz


Thank you very much for wishes. Hope we get our visas soon..Best of luck in Oz


----------



## thomas1980

inozland said:


> Our CO did not ask passport when they requsted addl docs and my wife did not sumbit it either. So if they ask for it then we know some activity is happening on her case!


Hi,

they will issue only after 5 months only.. thats it...

probably around 1 or 2 weeks after 5 months... thats what i am expecting...

just few more days.... 

i am not getting confused by 7 months... we applied before july, so we will get soon.... hope for the best...


----------



## inozland

Reading all the posts regarding time line --- I'm really confused when our visa is gonna come. Some forum members are getting visa around 5 months time frame... lets say 30% of the apps get their visa around 5 months time frame, to have average processing time 7 months, rest need to get their visa after 8months! This is very frustrating.


----------



## inozland

I am indeed confused and worried, since some members are waiting more than 6 months... there is some element of truth when AHC says avg processing time is 7 months!



thomas1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> they will issue only after 5 months only.. thats it...
> 
> probably around 1 or 2 weeks after 5 months... thats what i am expecting...
> 
> just few more days....
> 
> i am not getting confused by 7 months... we applied before july, so we will get soon.... hope for the best...


----------



## thomas1980

inozland said:


> I am indeed confused and worried, since some members are waiting more than 6 months... there is some element of truth when AHC says avg processing time is 7 months!


sorry, dont get more complicate of your situation... we applied in end of April, should probably get 1st week of October... if not we have to worry...

so, dont get more tensed in this period... and dont listen about the 7 months or new time frame... just focus your file....

just few more days to wait... our time will come soon....


----------



## inozland

good advice! thank u!


thomas1980 said:


> sorry, dont get more complicate of your situation... we applied in end of April, should probably get 1st week of October... if not we have to worry...
> 
> so, dont get more tensed in this period... and dont listen about the 7 months or new time frame... just focus your file....
> 
> just few more days to wait... our time will come soon....


----------



## Oz024

Finally its over...

guys finally my wife got visa today...thanks everyone and good luck for ur visa...but ..

want to share one thing....u guys have to give hard time to AHC ...

Today i called to AHC...and ask operator to put me through CO ..but she didnt ..and then i had argue with her and result is here....


----------



## navzz

Oz024 said:


> Finally its over...
> 
> guys finally my wife got visa today...thanks everyone and good luck for ur visa...but ..
> 
> want to share one thing....u guys have to give hard time to AHC ...
> 
> Today i called to AHC...and ask operator to put me through CO ..but she didnt ..and then i had argue with her and result is here....


Congrats!!
Have a blissful lyf together!!!N'joy


----------



## mnaveen

km2410 said:


> its [email protected].I always get answer through this even if the CO doesnt reply..Today my husband gonna call last time, after that we wont cl,bcoz calling now n thn dosent make any sense.We started believing in luck..


Yes. I have sent a mail to that email id earlier and got the common reply stating that "your case is at Final Authority and might take around 5 months". But now 5 months already completed. CO also replied that will take more than 5 months now a days. 

Couple of days back in phone, they told that it may take 6 months.hmm what to do?

@mar309 got the visa so waiting for our turn as our visa lodgement date is 3 days after @mar309 i.e.25th March.


----------



## mnaveen

Oz024 said:


> Finally its over...
> 
> guys finally my wife got visa today...thanks everyone and good luck for ur visa...but ..
> 
> want to share one thing....u guys have to give hard time to AHC ...
> 
> Today i called to AHC...and ask operator to put me through CO ..but she didnt ..and then i had argue with her and result is here....


Congrats!!
Enjoy this event & Good Luck for your future life in Oz.


----------



## oz309100

oz309100 said:


> You r very kind
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> my email address is [email protected]
> 
> thanks again for your help..


I am disparately waiting for reply... i hope you will get some time for me...


----------



## oz309100

br77 said:


> for now pls go to Visa Wizard - Austrlian Visas & Immigration and see which type of visiotr visa would suit to you.
> 
> 95% documents are same in visitor visa & spouse visa. I will send you list of documetns i submitted including formats of statutory declaration & invitation letter.
> 
> Good luck bro


I am disparately waiting for reply... i hope you will get some time for me...


----------



## Oz024

Thank mate...




navzz said:


> Congrats!!
> Have a blissful lyf together!!!N'joy


----------



## greenapple

hello , every one get there visa soon....., congrates to ozo.. enjoy ur life with ur patner.


----------



## km2410

Oz024 said:


> Finally its over...
> 
> guys finally my wife got visa today...thanks everyone and good luck for ur visa...but ..
> 
> want to share one thing....u guys have to give hard time to AHC ...
> 
> Today i called to AHC...and ask operator to put me through CO ..but she didnt ..and then i had argue with her and result is here....


hi,
Wow thats gr8 news..congrats..


----------



## km2410

mnaveen said:


> Yes. I have sent a mail to that email id earlier and got the common reply stating that "your case is at Final Authority and might take around 5 months". But now 5 months already completed. CO also replied that will take more than 5 months now a days.
> 
> Couple of days back in phone, they told that it may take 6 months.hmm what to do?
> 
> @mar309 got the visa so waiting for our turn as our visa lodgement date is 3 days after @mar309 i.e.25th March.


ya u r rite..tired of same old and fake replies..Hope v get visa b4 this week ends..mine date of lodgement is 24th march,bt they r taking many days to finalize just same day lodgement files..lets hope..nthing v can do..


----------



## mnaveen

km2410 said:


> ya u r rite..tired of same old and fake replies..Hope v get visa b4 this week ends..mine date of lodgement is 24th march,bt they r taking many days to finalize just same day lodgement files..lets hope..nthing v can do..


Yes you are correct. Hope you will get it in this week and mine in next week.


----------



## br77

oz309100 said:


> I am disparately waiting for reply... i hope you will get some time for me...


ohh sorry mate!!! got busy with things here? will send it you today itself?
Apologies !!!


----------



## br77

oz309100 said:


> You r very kind
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> my email address is [email protected]
> 
> thanks again for your help..


i just sent you an email. go thru it & let me know if you need more information.

good luck.


----------



## sydel

*Visa Granted*

Hello All,

I have been a silent reader of this forum over the last month or so. I had applied for my wife’s visa on the 23rd of March 2011 and was anticipating that the visa would take around 3 months as some of my friends had got theirs approved within that time frame albeit an year ago. Since the department advises its 5 months of average processing time frame, there is not much one can do to chase it up with them. For reasons best known to them, they do take their sweet time to process these applications even when you supply all the documents on time.
I would regularly check the VFS website for change in status of the application but never saw that change throughout the course of the application. I agree that the COs don’t reply back in time to the emails sent and there is no way you can directly talk to them which results in higher level of frustration amongst us. I contacted AHC for the first time after the application had been lodged for close to 5.5 months and spoke to an operator (who by the way gave retarded answers) and insisted on speaking to the CO. That did not work and she advised me that the file is still with the CO and will be handed over to the senior CO who will take a final call on the visa. She also said that currently they are processing applications from early March. She said expect to hear something in 2 weeks’ time. Having read the forum, I knew that the timelines given by these operators have little or no meaning. During the conversation, I realised that it’s going to be another 3-4 weeks before the visa gets processed and I expressed my disappointment to the operator who said she will inform the case officer of the conversation we had. I am not sure if that had any impact but 3 working days later, we had the visa approved!
Basically what I would like to tell is not to worry if your file hasn’t been sent to a senior CO, because I never knew when ours got sent (apparently it was still with the CO till 3 days before the grant of the visa). Also speak with some sense of authority to these operators and express your displeasure at the process. Wishing you all the very best.

Cheers


----------



## br77

sydel said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum over the last month or so. I had applied for my wife&#146;s visa on the 23rd of March 2011 and was anticipating that the visa would take around 3 months as some of my friends had got theirs approved within that time frame albeit an year ago. Since the department advises its 5 months of average processing time frame, there is not much one can do to chase it up with them. For reasons best known to them, they do take their sweet time to process these applications even when you supply all the documents on time.
> I would regularly check the VFS website for change in status of the application but never saw that change throughout the course of the application. I agree that the COs don&#146;t reply back in time to the emails sent and there is no way you can directly talk to them which results in higher level of frustration amongst us. I contacted AHC for the first time after the application had been lodged for close to 5.5 months and spoke to an operator (who by the way gave retarded answers) and insisted on speaking to the CO. That did not work and she advised me that the file is still with the CO and will be handed over to the senior CO who will take a final call on the visa. She also said that currently they are processing applications from early March. She said expect to hear something in 2 weeks&#146; time. Having read the forum, I knew that the timelines given by these operators have little or no meaning. During the conversation, I realised that it&#146;s going to be another 3-4 weeks before the visa gets processed and I expressed my disappointment to the operator who said she will inform the case officer of the conversation we had. I am not sure if that had any impact but 3 working days later, we had the visa approved!
> Basically what I would like to tell is not to worry if your file hasn&#146;t been sent to a senior CO, because I never knew when ours got sent (apparently it was still with the CO till 3 days before the grant of the visa). Also speak with some sense of authority to these operators and express your displeasure at the process. Wishing you all the very best.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulation mate!!!! Have a wonderful life ahead.


----------



## km2410

sydel said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum over the last month or so. I had applied for my wife’s visa on the 23rd of March 2011 and was anticipating that the visa would take around 3 months as some of my friends had got theirs approved within that time frame albeit an year ago. Since the department advises its 5 months of average processing time frame, there is not much one can do to chase it up with them. For reasons best known to them, they do take their sweet time to process these applications even when you supply all the documents on time.
> I would regularly check the VFS website for change in status of the application but never saw that change throughout the course of the application. I agree that the COs don’t reply back in time to the emails sent and there is no way you can directly talk to them which results in higher level of frustration amongst us. I contacted AHC for the first time after the application had been lodged for close to 5.5 months and spoke to an operator (who by the way gave retarded answers) and insisted on speaking to the CO. That did not work and she advised me that the file is still with the CO and will be handed over to the senior CO who will take a final call on the visa. She also said that currently they are processing applications from early March. She said expect to hear something in 2 weeks’ time. Having read the forum, I knew that the timelines given by these operators have little or no meaning. During the conversation, I realised that it’s going to be another 3-4 weeks before the visa gets processed and I expressed my disappointment to the operator who said she will inform the case officer of the conversation we had. I am not sure if that had any impact but 3 working days later, we had the visa approved!
> Basically what I would like to tell is not to worry if your file hasn’t been sent to a senior CO, because I never knew when ours got sent (apparently it was still with the CO till 3 days before the grant of the visa). Also speak with some sense of authority to these operators and express your displeasure at the process. Wishing you all the very best.
> 
> Cheers


hi,
Congratulations!!!


----------



## km2410

mnaveen said:


> Yes you are correct. Hope you will get it in this week and mine in next week.


hi,
Will u call AHC,as all of them r getting visa on arguements...??


----------



## qamar_qadian

Hello Mates. 

Its time to get rocking.. My wife was granted visa yesterday. The file was also sent for final decision yesterday. So same day visa was approved.

*Timelines:-*

Visa lodged:- 11th March 2011 at AHC,New Delhi

Additional docs requested:- 11th May 2011

Additional docs reached AHC:-21st May 2011

File Sent for Final Decision:- 7th Sep 2011

Visa grant Email:- 7th Sep 2011.

Total time for visa lodgement till visa grant waas approx 6 months . All the best for everyone who are still waiting.

Cheers,
Qamar


----------



## km2410

qamar_qadian said:


> Hello Mates.
> 
> Its time to get rocking.. My wife was granted visa yesterday. The file was also sent for final decision yesterday. So same day visa was approved.
> 
> *Timelines:-*
> 
> Visa lodged:- 11th March 2011 at AHC,New Delhi
> 
> Additional docs requested:- 11th May 2011
> 
> Additional docs reached AHC:-21st May 2011
> 
> File Sent for Final Decision:- 7th Sep 2011
> 
> Visa grant Email:- 7th Sep 2011.
> 
> Total time for visa lodgement till visa grant waas approx 6 months . All the best for everyone who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Qamar


hi,
gr8 news mate..All d very best for ur future n congrats.. When did u call AHC recently??


----------



## qamar_qadian

km2410 said:


> hi,
> gr8 news mate..All d very best for ur future n congrats.. When did u call AHC recently??


Thanks for the wishes.... I called up last week on 31st to enquire about the status.


----------



## navzz

qamar_qadian said:


> Hello Mates.
> 
> Its time to get rocking.. My wife was granted visa yesterday. The file was also sent for final decision yesterday. So same day visa was approved.
> 
> *Timelines:-*
> 
> Visa lodged:- 11th March 2011 at AHC,New Delhi
> 
> Additional docs requested:- 11th May 2011
> 
> Additional docs reached AHC:-21st May 2011
> 
> File Sent for Final Decision:- 7th Sep 2011
> 
> Visa grant Email:- 7th Sep 2011.
> 
> Total time for visa lodgement till visa grant waas approx 6 months . All the best for everyone who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Qamar




Congrats!!! Njoy ..All d best for future..


----------



## mnaveen

km2410 said:


> hi,
> gr8 news mate..All d very best for ur future n congrats.. When did u call AHC recently??


Hello Friends,

Jubilations time.. My wife got Visa Grant Letter an hour back after long long waiting period.

Timelines:-

Visa lodged:- 25th March 2011 at AHC,New Delhi

CO allocated : 23rd May 2011

Additional docs requested:- 24th May 2011

Additional docs reached AHC:-30th May 2011

File Sent for Final Decision:- Don't know

Visa grant Email:- 8th Sep 2011.

Total time for visa lodgement till visa grant was approx 5 1/2 months . All the best for everyone who are still waiting.

Cheers,
Naveen


----------



## miky

mnaveen said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Jubilations time.. My wife got Visa Grant Letter an hour back after long long waiting period.
> 
> Timelines:-
> 
> Visa lodged:- 25th March 2011 at AHC,New Delhi
> 
> CO allocated : 23rd May 2011
> 
> Additional docs requested:- 24th May 2011
> 
> Additional docs reached AHC:-30th May 2011
> 
> File Sent for Final Decision:- Don't know
> 
> Visa grant Email:- 8th Sep 2011.
> 
> Total time for visa lodgement till visa grant was approx 5 1/2 months . All the best for everyone who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Naveen


Congrats !!!!


----------



## qamar_qadian

mnaveen said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Jubilations time.. My wife got Visa Grant Letter an hour back after long long waiting period.
> 
> Timelines:-
> 
> Visa lodged:- 25th March 2011 at AHC,New Delhi
> 
> CO allocated : 23rd May 2011
> 
> Additional docs requested:- 24th May 2011
> 
> Additional docs reached AHC:-30th May 2011
> 
> File Sent for Final Decision:- Don't know
> 
> Visa grant Email:- 8th Sep 2011.
> 
> Total time for visa lodgement till visa grant was approx 5 1/2 months . All the best for everyone who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Naveen


Cool mate.. congartulations...:clap2:


----------



## km2410

mnaveen said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Jubilations time.. My wife got Visa Grant Letter an hour back after long long waiting period.
> 
> Timelines:-
> 
> Visa lodged:- 25th March 2011 at AHC,New Delhi
> 
> CO allocated : 23rd May 2011
> 
> Additional docs requested:- 24th May 2011
> 
> Additional docs reached AHC:-30th May 2011
> 
> File Sent for Final Decision:- Don't know
> 
> Visa grant Email:- 8th Sep 2011.
> 
> Total time for visa lodgement till visa grant was approx 5 1/2 months . All the best for everyone who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Naveen


hi naveen
Congratulations!!!Have a happy lyf together


----------



## Manpreet

*Congrats*

Hello frnds 
Wish u luck and prosperity for those @ mnaveen,@oz024who have got their visas. An have a happy life together.good luck to all of us


----------



## qamar_qadian

navzz said:


> Congrats!!! Njoy ..All d best for future..


Thanks buddy. Best of luck to you too and to everyone on here.


----------



## mnaveen

km2410 said:


> hi naveen
> Congratulations!!!Have a happy lyf together


Hello [email protected]_qadian, @miky, @qamar_qadian, @Manpreet 
Thanks for your wishes and the applicants who haven't get the visa..pls. be patient as I understood that the visas are issuing based on lodgement date ofcourse with tolerance of 2-3 days.

Hi KM2410, Hope yours will be the next one now.Don't worry.

All the best for every one who shared their experiences/suggestions with all the members. Really these thoughts helped many of us keeping our hopes positive.

Hope now the authorities will look in to this waiting period and will try to reduce it as the waiting period is really *painful *for the applicants. 

Finally all the best for your future in Oz. I am staying in Melbourne and I am not aware how many are coming to Melbourne but my hearty welcome to Melbourne/Australia.


----------



## qamar_qadian

km2410 said:


> hi,
> gr8 news mate..All d very best for ur future n congrats.. When did u call AHC recently??



Km2410-> Yours is not so far away as you can guess from my timelines,because we both have same case officer.

So keep your fingers crossed in next couple of weeks.

Cheers,


----------



## km2410

qamar_qadian said:


> Km2410-> Yours is not so far away as you can guess from my timelines,because we both have same case officer.
> 
> So keep your fingers crossed in next couple of weeks.
> 
> Cheers,


But i lost my hope...u didnt update ur timelines in spreadsheet?


----------



## km2410

mnaveen said:


> Hello [email protected]_qadian, @miky, @qamar_qadian, @Manpreet
> Thanks for your wishes and the applicants who haven't get the visa..pls. be patient as I understood that the visas are issuing based on lodgement date ofcourse with tolerance of 2-3 days.
> 
> Hi KM2410, Hope yours will be the next one now.Don't worry.
> 
> All the best for every one who shared their experiences/suggestions with all the members. Really these thoughts helped many of us keeping our hopes positive.
> 
> Hope now the authorities will look in to this waiting period and will try to reduce it as the waiting period is really *painful *for the applicants.
> 
> Finally all the best for your future in Oz. I am staying in Melbourne and I am not aware how many are coming to Melbourne but my hearty welcome to Melbourne/Australia.


thanks..lets c..lost all hopes..


----------



## lalo1024

Thts it.. Can't wait any more... Can't celebrate my first anniversory on skype.... No way!!!I am working as an accountant.. And now it's a point when i have to make a decision to go back to india and staynwith my wife till she gets visa. I hope my boss will let me work from india on compasionate bases... Pray for me guys.. Meeting is next week friday. And i want to give this good news to my parents and wife as surprise.. Landing in india and turning up with so mqny gifts...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## km2410

lalo1024 said:


> Thts it.. Can't wait any more... Can't celebrate my first anniversory on skype.... No way!!!I am working as an accountant.. And now it's a point when i have to make a decision to go back to india and staynwith my wife till she gets visa. I hope my boss will let me work from india on compasionate bases... Pray for me guys.. Meeting is next week friday. And i want to give this good news to my parents and wife as surprise.. Landing in india and turning up with so mqny gifts...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


All d very best to u n ur wife for suprises..m sure ur company wont allow u to stop..


----------



## mnaveen

lalo1024 said:


> Thts it.. Can't wait any more... Can't celebrate my first anniversory on skype.... No way!!!I am working as an accountant.. And now it's a point when i have to make a decision to go back to india and staynwith my wife till she gets visa. I hope my boss will let me work from india on compasionate bases... Pray for me guys.. Meeting is next week friday. And i want to give this good news to my parents and wife as surprise.. Landing in india and turning up with so mqny gifts...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


All the best. Happy time ahead.


----------



## inozland

Good move lalo1024. I hope ur boss will help you out! My boss did not help me when I needed some extra holiday when I was getting married. You know what I did, 6 months down the line I quit the job and got a new one!

BTW it seems you are about to celebrate ur marriage aniversary, I wonder why did you apply for your wife's visa so late ?



lalo1024 said:


> Thts it.. Can't wait any more... Can't celebrate my first anniversory on skype.... No way!!!I am working as an accountant.. And now it's a point when i have to make a decision to go back to india and staynwith my wife till she gets visa. I hope my boss will let me work from india on compasionate bases... Pray for me guys.. Meeting is next week friday. And i want to give this good news to my parents and wife as surprise.. Landing in india and turning up with so mqny gifts...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lalo1024

inozland said:


> Good move lalo1024. I hope ur boss will help you out! My boss did not help me when I needed some extra holiday when I was getting married. You know what I did, 6 months down the line I quit the job and got a new one!
> 
> BTW it seems you are about to celebrate ur marriage aniversary, I wonder why did you apply for your wife's visa so late ?


Thank you so much guys... Yeah inozland. I got married in nov 10 but i got PR in may 11. So applied streight after that in may. Ince again thanks for every one's wishes..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## miky

Latest reply from imigratiom

Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


Each year the Australian Government reviews and sets the Migration Program and the Department of Immigration and Citizenship has a responsibility to ensure that the numbers of visas that are granted are in line with the planning levels that have been set. For the 2010-2011 Migration Program year a total of 54,550 places have been allocated to the family stream, of this 42,000 places have been allocated to the partner program globally. 

The case of your spouse had a processing time of 5 months, however, sometimes process takes more time depending on the complexity of the case, whether all requirements have been received and the number of cases that have been received and are being processed. 

We are making every effort to process the application in a timely manner and if required will make contact with you or your spouse on or before finalising the application. 


We hope the above information will be of some assistance

Regards

Client Contact Unit
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Australian High Commission
New Delhi, India
==================

clearly not the best answer to tell you what exactly is happening


----------



## qamar_qadian

miky said:


> Latest reply from imigratiom
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> 
> Each year the Australian Government reviews and sets the Migration Program and the Department of Immigration and Citizenship has a responsibility to ensure that the numbers of visas that are granted are in line with the planning levels that have been set. For the 2010-2011 Migration Program year a total of 54,550 places have been allocated to the family stream, of this 42,000 places have been allocated to the partner program globally.
> 
> The case of your spouse had a processing time of 5 months, however, sometimes process takes more time depending on the complexity of the case, whether all requirements have been received and the number of cases that have been received and are being processed.
> 
> We are making every effort to process the application in a timely manner and if required will make contact with you or your spouse on or before finalising the application.
> 
> 
> We hope the above information will be of some assistance
> 
> Regards
> 
> Client Contact Unit
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Australian High Commission
> New Delhi, India
> ==================
> 
> clearly not the best answer to tell you what exactly is happening


It is a standard template. Not exactly any update.


----------



## sandhya.m

I am posting here for the first time. 
I have received my visa today.

*Timelines:*

Date of lodgement: 29 march 2011
CO assigned and addnl docs requested: 30 May 2011
additonal docs submitted : 22 june 2011
visa sent for final decision: Not aware
Visa granted: 8 Sep 2011


I am really thankful to each and every member of forum for providing valuable info.
wish u all the best...

*By the way as part of important info provided about visa, it says that we can take hep of IOM to book cheap one way tickets and get excess baggage allowance ..
*
Can anyone share further info on this....


----------



## br77

Does anyone have info on CO Mausami Sadana?


----------



## mnaveen

sandhya.m said:


> I am posting here for the first time.
> I have received my visa today.
> 
> *Timelines:*
> 
> Date of lodgement: 29 march 2011
> CO assigned and addnl docs requested: 30 May 2011
> additonal docs submitted : 22 june 2011
> visa sent for final decision: Not aware
> Visa granted: 8 Sep 2011
> 
> 
> I am really thankful to each and every member of forum for providing valuable info.
> wish u all the best...
> 
> *By the way as part of important info provided about visa, it says that we can take hep of IOM to book cheap one way tickets and get excess baggage allowance ..
> *
> Can anyone share further info on this....


Congrats Sandhya!All the very best for your life in Oz.
I am not sure about the Special fares but all Airlines will allow 40 Kg Checkin + 7 Kg Hand Luggage for the PR holders who are travelling 1st time. Normally they wont give this generous baggage for 2nd time onwards unless there is an offer. Ofcourse it will vary depends on the Airlines/Peak Period/Offers etc., 

Other group members can give more info.


----------



## dipenpatel123

sandhya.m said:


> I am posting here for the first time.
> I have received my visa today.
> 
> *Timelines:*
> 
> Date of lodgement: 29 march 2011
> CO assigned and addnl docs requested: 30 May 2011
> additonal docs submitted : 22 june 2011
> visa sent for final decision: Not aware
> Visa granted: 8 Sep 2011
> 
> 
> I am really thankful to each and every member of forum for providing valuable info.
> wish u all the best...
> 
> *By the way as part of important info provided about visa, it says that we can take hep of IOM to book cheap one way tickets and get excess baggage allowance ..
> *
> Can anyone share further info on this....


Congratulations!!!!! have a wonderful life in Oz, Can you share your CO name please


----------



## sandhya.m

dipenpatel123 said:


> Congratulations!!!!! have a wonderful life in Oz, Can you share your CO name please


MY CO is Heena Lal


----------



## projectOZ

wow a lot of people seem to have got their visas on 8th ... !!! congratulations to all
was just checking the spreadsheet and there it says @jasp and @km2410 have received their visas on 9/9/2011 . 

Did u guys receive your visas as well ... ? dont recall reading any updates from you in the forum

request all the new forum members to fill up the spreadsheet . 
if you have already filled it up .. thank you very much  ... (spread sheet really helps) 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VVSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=


----------



## greenapple

sandhya.m said:


> MY CO is Heena Lal



Congrats Sandhya,Have you talked to your case officer or sent email?


----------



## dipenpatel123

projectOZ said:


> wow a lot of people seem to have got their visas on 8th ... !!! congratulations to all
> was just checking the spreadsheet and there it says @jasp and @km2410 have received their visas on 9/9/2011 .
> 
> Did u guys receive your visas as well ... ? dont recall reading any updates from you in the forum
> 
> request all the new forum members to fill up the spreadsheet .
> if you have already filled it up .. thank you very much  ... (spread sheet really helps)
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VVSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=



I think some has updated the wrong info, so along with @km2410, @jasp and @yuva's visa grant has been updated incorrectly.. 

Please guys don't post false information.....


----------



## km2410

hi,
I didnt get visa..


----------



## km2410

sandhya.m said:


> I am posting here for the first time.
> I have received my visa today.
> 
> *Timelines:*
> 
> Date of lodgement: 29 march 2011
> CO assigned and addnl docs requested: 30 May 2011
> additonal docs submitted : 22 june 2011
> visa sent for final decision: Not aware
> Visa granted: 8 Sep 2011
> 
> 
> I am really thankful to each and every member of forum for providing valuable info.
> wish u all the best...
> 
> *By the way as part of important info provided about visa, it says that we can take hep of IOM to book cheap one way tickets and get excess baggage allowance ..
> *
> Can anyone share further info on this....


hi,
Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## sandhya.m

greenapple said:


> Congrats Sandhya,Have you talked to your case officer or sent email?


when we emailed to CO she said tht it may take approx 6 months...

After that my hubby was able to manage to talk to senior CO last week and they advised it may take longer time than 5 months and they are working hard on march visas...

Some luck out there..I think I still received my visa as expected approx on time....


----------



## thomas1980

sandhya.m said:


> when we emailed to CO she said tht it may take approx 6 months...
> 
> After that my hubby was able to manage to talk to senior CO last week and they advised it may take longer time than 5 months and they are working hard on march visas...
> 
> Some luck out there..I think I still received my visa as expected approx on time....


Hi, congratulations for your visa...
i have same CO. i contacted her via email last month, she said probably end of this month. i applied on 26th April...

did u send any email after 5 months of ur visa... and did CO email anything about your final decision or how she contacted for your passport?

To be honest, daily i am waiting your visa to be granted... becoz same CO, once your file cleared... then the CO will process others....


----------



## sandhya.m

thomas1980 said:


> Hi, congratulations for your visa...
> i have same CO. i contacted her via email last month, she said probably end of this month. i applied on 26th April...
> 
> did u send any email after 5 months of ur visa... and did CO email anything about your final decision or how she contacted for your passport?
> 
> To be honest, daily i am waiting your visa to be granted... becoz same CO, once your file cleared... then the CO will process others....


I submitted my passport though optional at the time when she requested for additional docs...

I havent received any mail stating if my file has been moved to final decision or not...

But when I mailed her one week before 5 months requesting for status of application she said that my file is queued for final decision..


----------



## thomas1980

sandhya.m said:


> I submitted my passport though optional at the time when she requested for additional docs...
> 
> I havent received any mail stating if my file has been moved to final decision or not...
> 
> But when I mailed her one week before 5 months requesting for status of application she said that my file is queued for final decision..


Thank you very much for the information...

All the best for your life...

Start a good life in Australia....


----------



## greenapple

hi every one , thanks u all for giving good info..


----------



## greenapple

Timelines:

Date of lodgement: 08 april 2011
received by ahc : 11 april 2011
CO assigned : 10 june 2011
addnl docs requested: 17 june 2011 (passport)
additonal docs submitted : 20 june 2011
visa sent for final decision: 29 june 2011
Visa granted: waiting


----------



## km2410

sandhya.m said:


> when we emailed to CO she said tht it may take approx 6 months...
> 
> After that my hubby was able to manage to talk to senior CO last week and they advised it may take longer time than 5 months and they are working hard on march visas...
> 
> Some luck out there..I think I still received my visa as expected approx on time....


hi sandhya,
could u plz tell me when did ur hubby called last week i mean which day if u remember..


----------



## sandhya.m

km2410 said:


> hi sandhya,
> could u plz tell me when did ur hubby called last week i mean which day if u remember..


I remember as Aug 29 or 30 ....


----------



## km2410

sandhya.m said:


> I remember as Aug 29 or 30 ....


thnks...just asked bcz my hubby clld on thursday..


----------



## inozland

Looks like that some applications are getting through quicker than others..Last week I came to know that my wife's application is yet to be processed by CO even though it is 4 and half months already! I called twice AHC, Delhi twice which did not help her application... slowly I am losing all patience! 



km2410 said:


> thnks...just asked bcz my hubby clld on thursday..


----------



## km2410

inozland said:


> Looks like that some applications are getting through quicker than others..Last week I came to know that my wife's application is yet to be processed by CO even though it is 4 and half months already! I called twice AHC, Delhi twice which did not help her application... slowly I am losing all patience!


hi,
When my hubby called ahc he anyhow convienced operator to foward call to senior CO,he said that first we have to ask australian embassy whether visa should b given or nt n they have limited quota,AHC has nthing in their hand,all depends upon australian gov..finally they told they will give visa within next 2 weeks.so lets c..


----------



## inozland

Senior CO sounds rather strange! For India, AHC, New Delhi is the highest diplomatic mission from Australia. They are the one to decide. Sounds like Senior COs are local people in India. 



km2410 said:


> hi,
> When my hubby called ahc he anyhow convienced operator to foward call to senior CO,he said that first we have to ask australian embassy whether visa should b given or nt n they have limited quota,AHC has nthing in their hand,all depends upon australian gov..finally they told they will give visa within next 2 weeks.so lets c..


----------



## prisha

sandhya.m said:


> I am posting here for the first time.
> I have received my visa today.
> 
> *Timelines:*
> 
> Date of lodgement: 29 march 2011
> CO assigned and addnl docs requested: 30 May 2011
> additonal docs submitted : 22 june 2011
> visa sent for final decision: Not aware
> Visa granted: 8 Sep 2011
> 
> 
> I am really thankful to each and every member of forum for providing valuable info.
> wish u all the best...
> 
> *By the way as part of important info provided about visa, it says that we can take hep of IOM to book cheap one way tickets and get excess baggage allowance ..
> *
> Can anyone share further info on this....


Many congratulations on your visa


----------



## thegap

km2410 said:


> hi,
> When my hubby called ahc he anyhow convienced operator to foward call to senior CO,he said that first we have to ask australian embassy whether visa should b given or nt n they have limited quota,AHC has nthing in their hand,all depends upon australian gov..finally they told they will give visa within next 2 weeks.so lets c..




hey KM2410
u and me have d same CO neeru.i think she is pretty slow.our 5months timelines are over and i mailed her twice but no reply.but i hope u will get ur visa dis monday..
gudluckkkk...............


----------



## km2410

thegap said:


> hey KM2410
> u and me have d same CO neeru.i think she is pretty slow.our 5months timelines are over and i mailed her twice but no reply.but i hope u will get ur visa dis monday..
> gudluckkkk...............


thanks lots.but with me she was good she was replying within 3-4 days..if u want the answer u can mail at [email protected] bt i think u will get same reply as i got i.e. 7 months timeframe and we r wrking hard n all...wish u too all d very best!!


----------



## dsk

Hello Everyone..
I have been following you guys for a long time now. My wife applied for her visa in March.
Applied: 15/3/11
with medicals and pcc
Passport sent :05/11
CO Neeru

Was in India in august, hoping that my wife would get the visa,as the 5 month time frame was over. I rang the AHC on the 24th of august,and spoke to Neeru Mary. Thats when she told me that the timeline does not matter. And to add to my frustrations,she asked for more documents. The documents were sent the next day and we received the confirmation that the docs were at AHC. Last week the co mailed me saying that she received the docs only a day before.she will take at least 2-3 weeks to go through the same.And now the time frame is 6-7 months.
My wife rang up AHC yesterday,and she was taken back by the rudeness of the operator.The operator would not listen to her and simply said that it would take 7 months. This is what is happening to us at the moment,which is not different to most of the people here.


----------



## lalo1024

dsk said:


> Hello Everyone..
> I have been following you guys for a long time now. My wife applied for her visa in March.
> Applied: 15/3/11
> with medicals and pcc
> Passport sent :05/11
> CO Neeru
> 
> Was in India in august, hoping that my wife would get the visa,as the 5 month time frame was over. I rang the AHC on the 24th of august,and spoke to Neeru Mary. Thats when she told me that the timeline does not matter. And to add to my frustrations,she asked for more documents. The documents were sent the next day and we received the confirmation that the docs were at AHC. Last week the co mailed me saying that she received the docs only a day before.she will take at least 2-3 weeks to go through the same.And now the time frame is 6-7 months.
> My wife rang up AHC yesterday,and she was taken back by the rudeness of the operator.The operator would not listen to her and simply said that it would take 7 months. This is what is happening to us at the moment,which is not different to most of the people here.


My wife Applied in may. We have case officer neeru. My wife called for 2 times last week and she was told it is still5 months for us. Operator said tht. Should i doubt on my wife or people on this forum coming up with 7 months new for old applicants too?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## km2410

lalo1024 said:


> My wife Applied in may. We have case officer neeru. My wife called for 2 times last week and she was told it is still5 months for us. Operator said tht. Should i doubt on my wife or people on this forum coming up with 7 months new for old applicants too?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


i think whn march n april first week applicants r clling,they give tymframe 7 months as 5 months r completed n they dont have any answer..


----------



## inozland

You are right! They are just fooling around us! 

Somehow I get the feeling they are sampling out applications randomly! These selected applications are getting priority and the rests wait in the queue. When n visas to be given in a month and there are m application in the queue, if n is less than m, then they have to do lottery. 



km2410 said:


> i think whn march n april first week applicants r clling,they give tymframe 7 months as 5 months r completed n they dont have any answer..


----------



## maniaus

dsk said:


> Hello Everyone..
> I have been following you guys for a long time now. My wife applied for her visa in March.
> Applied: 15/3/11
> with medicals and pcc
> Passport sent :05/11
> CO Neeru
> 
> Was in India in august, hoping that my wife would get the visa,as the 5 month time frame was over. I rang the AHC on the 24th of august,and spoke to Neeru Mary. Thats when she told me that the timeline does not matter. And to add to my frustrations,she asked for more documents. The documents were sent the next day and we received the confirmation that the docs were at AHC. Last week the co mailed me saying that she received the docs only a day before.she will take at least 2-3 weeks to go through the same.And now the time frame is 6-7 months.
> My wife rang up AHC yesterday,and she was taken back by the rudeness of the operator.The operator would not listen to her and simply said that it would take 7 months. This is what is happening to us at the moment,which is not different to most of the people here.


Thats very sad to hear.... I think neeru is the only co.... Who is a b****h.... Hope u guys get ur visas soon...


----------



## grewal15

*hi*

hello friends


please tell me if anyone has the same co as of mine ............(atul bakshi)...........and ur case progress.........


date of lodgement: 6 april 2011


----------



## dsk

lalo1024 said:


> My wife Applied in may. We have case officer neeru. My wife called for 2 times last week and she was told it is still5 months for us. Operator said tht. Should i doubt on my wife or people on this forum coming up with 7 months new for old applicants too?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


We have passed the 5 month time frame..And we don't want to come up with a new time frame for ourselves...


----------



## inozland

Mate, my co is Atul Bakshi....
DOL 28th April.
Bad news is that -- he is very slow or he does not have any clue about his job!
Has ur file fwded to senior CO? has he asked ur passport?



grewal15 said:


> hello friends
> 
> 
> please tell me if anyone has the same co as of mine ............(atul bakshi)...........and ur case progress.........
> 
> 
> date of lodgement: 6 april 2011


----------



## grewal15

inozland said:


> Mate, my co is Atul Bakshi....
> DOL 28th April.
> Bad news is that -- he is very slow or he does not have any clue about his job!
> Has ur file fwded to senior CO? has he asked ur passport?




hi,

no my file is not frwded to senior co..................yes i hv submitted my passport


----------



## pangenib

JASP?
Any update from urs side!

Any update for APRIL applicant's


----------



## br77

anyone has the same co Mausami Sadana as of mine???????


----------



## miky

*Still waiting*

Got an email from the immigration dept in Delhi last week stating reason for delay as "For the 2010-2011 Migration Program year a total of 54,550 places have been allocated to the family stream, of this 42,000 places have been allocated to the partner program globally."

So I just rang the immigration office in Sydney and got this fact 
"artner category visas:

Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped.
Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping."

Which just proves further that people in Delhi office do not know their job.


----------



## lalo1024

miky said:


> Got an email from the immigration dept in Delhi last week stating reason for delay as "For the 2010-2011 Migration Program year a total of 54,550 places have been allocated to the family stream, of this 42,000 places have been allocated to the partner program globally."
> 
> So I just rang the immigration office in Sydney and got this fact
> "artner category visas:
> 
> Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped.
> Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping."
> 
> Which just proves further that people in Delhi office do not know their job.


Ridiculous.... Just Disgusting...


----------



## lalo1024

*do not delete any records from spreadsheet guys... it helps people..*

do not delete any records from spreadsheet guys... it helps people.. a lot..
309/100
appl. 27/05/2011	
CO assigned 28/07/2011
CO neeru bloody mary
doc asked.:	form 88	on 28/07/2011 sent on	29/07/2011	
granted visa: not yet


----------



## noworriesmate

Applied 1st Apr 2011, still waiting. Looks like all the March ones are coming through. Hopefully a few more weeks !


----------



## grewal15

noworriesmate said:


> Applied 1st Apr 2011, still waiting. Looks like all the March ones are coming through. Hopefully a few more weeks !




hi 
who s ur co? wht doc. hv u submitted ?


----------



## noworriesmate

grewal15 said:


> hi
> who s ur co? wht doc. hv u submitted ?


It looks like it changed a few times, the latest is Neeru. 

Submitted Relatioship history, PCC, Income statements ..


----------



## pangenib

*Visa granted*

FInally visa granted.
Guys trust me u will be surprised!

Application Lodged: 14-04-2011
CO: 13-06-2011
PCC, Mariage Certificate and Tax doc submitted during application lodgement
Medical after 1 week of submitting application

Went for final decision 27 July.
Called every week from the date file went for final decision.

Called immi today and spoke for operator arguing to speak with senior visa operator. But the operator refused to transfer. THen i said I want to make complain about u as u didn't introduce to me as per AHD standard during the time of receiving the call....As soon as I said that she instantly transferred the call to Operator Team leader(OTL) and had chat with her for 25 minutes and OTL apologised. HA HA that's the good point for me i said I NEED THE APOLOGIES IN WRITTEN FORM.............WOW....she got scared and said why do u want that....I said I will send all the details to immi complain unit in Sydney. 

Finally she said she will call me in couple of HRS.......I knew I will get visa within couple of hours.


GUESS what received call in 2 hrs and email at the same time .....VISA GRANTED

GUYS I made complain to Global Complain unit 2 times and got email frm AHD senior people regarding my complain. 

Again please guys be smart and speak smartly and make record of everything u speak and what was replied to you.
ASK EVERYTHING IN WRITTEN FORM.

GOOD LUCK ALL TRY TO FIND THE OPERATORS WEAK POINT AND COMPLAIN THEM ...

Thnx all guys for all of urs views and ideas

wifesick!


----------



## oz309

@pangenib Congrats!!! I really appreciate you taking time and making the points which worked for you, very much appreciated mates 



pangenib said:


> FInally visa granted.
> Guys trust me u will be surprised!
> 
> Application Lodged: 14-04-2011
> CO: 13-06-2011
> PCC, Mariage Certificate and Tax doc submitted during application lodgement
> Medical after 1 week of submitting application
> 
> Went for final decision 27 July.
> Called every week from the date file went for final decision.
> 
> Called immi today and spoke for operator arguing to speak with senior visa operator. But the operator refused to transfer. THen i said I want to make complain about u as u didn't introduce to me as per AHD standard during the time of receiving the call....As soon as I said that she instantly transferred the call to Operator Team leader(OTL) and had chat with her for 25 minutes and OTL apologised. HA HA that's the good point for me i said I NEED THE APOLOGIES IN WRITTEN FORM.............WOW....she got scared and said why do u want that....I said I will send all the details to immi complain unit in Sydney.
> 
> Finally she said she will call me in couple of HRS.......I knew I will get visa within couple of hours.
> 
> 
> GUESS what received call in 2 hrs and email at the same time .....VISA GRANTED
> 
> GUYS I made complain to Global Complain unit 2 times and got email frm AHD senior people regarding my complain.
> 
> Again please guys be smart and speak smartly and make record of everything u speak and what was replied to you.
> ASK EVERYTHING IN WRITTEN FORM.
> 
> GOOD LUCK ALL TRY TO FIND THE OPERATORS WEAK POINT AND COMPLAIN THEM ...
> 
> Thnx all guys for all of urs views and ideas
> 
> wifesick!


----------



## lalo1024

oz309 said:


> @pangenib Congrats!!! I really appreciate you taking time and making the points which worked for you, very much appreciated mates


nice... congrats


----------



## km2410

pangenib said:


> FInally visa granted.
> Guys trust me u will be surprised!
> 
> Application Lodged: 14-04-2011
> CO: 13-06-2011
> PCC, Mariage Certificate and Tax doc submitted during application lodgement
> Medical after 1 week of submitting application
> 
> Went for final decision 27 July.
> Called every week from the date file went for final decision.
> 
> Called immi today and spoke for operator arguing to speak with senior visa operator. But the operator refused to transfer. THen i said I want to make complain about u as u didn't introduce to me as per AHD standard during the time of receiving the call....As soon as I said that she instantly transferred the call to Operator Team leader(OTL) and had chat with her for 25 minutes and OTL apologised. HA HA that's the good point for me i said I NEED THE APOLOGIES IN WRITTEN FORM.............WOW....she got scared and said why do u want that....I said I will send all the details to immi complain unit in Sydney.
> 
> Finally she said she will call me in couple of HRS.......I knew I will get visa within couple of hours.
> 
> 
> GUESS what received call in 2 hrs and email at the same time .....VISA GRANTED
> 
> GUYS I made complain to Global Complain unit 2 times and got email frm AHD senior people regarding my complain.
> 
> Again please guys be smart and speak smartly and make record of everything u speak and what was replied to you.
> ASK EVERYTHING IN WRITTEN FORM.
> 
> GOOD LUCK ALL TRY TO FIND THE OPERATORS WEAK POINT AND COMPLAIN THEM ...
> 
> Thnx all guys for all of urs views and ideas
> 
> wifesick!


hi,
Cogratulations..wish u a gr8 lyf ahead!!1..could u plz tell me the name of the OTL??was she krutika?


----------



## pangenib

km2410 said:


> hi,
> Cogratulations..wish u a gr8 lyf ahead!!1..could u plz tell me the name of the OTL??was she krutika?


Thnx. thats right: OLT is Krutika and Operator is VIvhawa.

This forum and the people are really helpful.....


----------



## inozland

@pangenib
congrats! all the best!


pangenib said:


> Thnx. thats right: OLT is Krutika and Operator is VIvhawa.
> 
> This forum and the people are really helpful.....


----------



## pangenib

inozland said:


> @pangenib
> congrats! all the best!


Thnx inozland


----------



## navzz

pangenib said:


> Thnx. thats right: OLT is Krutika and Operator is VIvhawa.
> 
> This forum and the people are really helpful.....


Congratulations....Wish u happy lyf ahead!!


----------



## inozland

oops someone has deleted the entire spread sheet!


----------



## navzz

inozland said:


> oops someone has deleted the entire spread sheet!


Spreadsheet is fine...Someone added extra sheets with same name.


----------



## navzz

@da124

Any update frm ur side??? Ur 5 months completed today


----------



## pangenib

Anyways could u tell when would be Passport ready to collect from VFS Nepal.


Please guys if 5 months is past call them. You will only get visa if u can speak! Argue with them show their weak points and just tell them u want to make complain Abt attitude and the way they r handling the cases.

One more point SENOIR VISA OFFICER IS INDIAN.


----------



## km2410

pangenib said:


> Thnx. thats right: OLT is Krutika and Operator is VIvhawa.
> 
> This forum and the people are really helpful.....


hey thanks lots..


----------



## greenapple

pangenib said:


> Anyways could u tell when would be Passport ready to collect from VFS Nepal.
> 
> 
> Please guys if 5 months is past call them. You will only get visa if u can speak! Argue with them show their weak points and just tell them u want to make complain Abt attitude and the way they r handling the cases.
> 
> One more point SENOIR VISA OFFICER IS INDIAN.


hi every one, and congrates to pangenib(wifesick), as i came know about the wifesick, from ahc that he was the applicant from nepal not from india as they said so he got the visa, as he said., ............... i m sorry dont mind as from ahc they told me the few people from nepal may consider there visa b'cos of the they can be consider as from nepal , but thanks to u pangenib, u shared a where u good info... enjoy ur life in aus,..


----------



## dipenpatel123

pangenib said:


> Thnx. thats right: OLT is Krutika and Operator is VIvhawa.
> 
> This forum and the people are really helpful.....


Congrats!!!! and also can you share your wife's initial entry by date ? and is that the expiry of medical (1 year) or PCC (6 months)?


----------



## pangenib

dipenpatel123 said:


> Congrats!!!! and also can you share your wife's initial entry by date ? and is that the expiry of medical (1 year) or PCC (6 months)?


Yeah sure!
Intial date of entry is last week of march 2012. i.e date of expiry of medical. 
I believe it only the matter of initial entry after that she could live either in Aus or Nepal.(I understand some one might return back to home country to finsh the study or other obligations.)

Guys operator will make any excuse just show their week points.............Let me know through private email if anyone want me to contact me. Drop ur mobile number in private email I will contact. I am happy to share I experience. It is just my experience.........


Anyone please HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE TO BE PASSPORT TO PICK UP FROM NEPAL>.......any idea guys


----------



## dipenpatel123

pangenib said:


> Yeah sure!
> Intial date of entry is last week of march 2012. i.e date of expiry of medical.
> I believe it only the matter of initial entry after that she could live either in Aus or Nepal.(I understand some one might return back to home country to finsh the study or other obligations.)
> 
> Guys operator will make any excuse just show their week points.............Let me know through private email if anyone want me to contact me. Drop ur mobile number in private email I will contact. I am happy to share I experience. It is just my experience.........
> 
> 
> Anyone please HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE TO BE PASSPORT TO PICK UP FROM NEPAL>.......any idea guys


HI, I have just send you a private message with my contact number, if you can please call me or give me your contact number we can talk..


----------



## grewal15

hi km2410


any update on ur case? hv u called at AHC?


----------



## footloose8989

Guys,

I dont know why my visa entry has been deleted frm the spreadsheet. Anyways, heres my story...
Visa Type - Prospective Marriage Visa (Sublclass 300) - fontloaded PCC, Medicals, engagement photos and proofs.
Applied on - 13 June 2011
CO Allocated - 23 August 2011
Additional Docs requested - Yes (Resend one of the pages from 47SP) on 23rd August
Additional Docs sent - 26th August
Medical Clearance - Not Yet

I just rang up today (13th Sept) after waiting for 2 weeks to enquire about the progress, the operator told me that the clerance hasn't come through and furthe to my shock mentioned that the timeline has now been pushed to 7 months. This is so disheartening. It was 5 months before but now been revised to 7 months. I have sent a enquiry email to my case officer and now waiting on a reply. 

Can someone tell me if its possible to get a visitor visa while the prospective visa is in process...

Thanks,


----------



## da124

navzz said:


> @da124
> 
> Any update frm ur side??? Ur 5 months completed today


Hi Navzz,

Called AHC just today, talked firmly..the person i spoke to said she will email the senior case officer on my behalf. she also told me to email my case officer and call after one week. 

Lets see what happens, keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## km2410

grewal15 said:


> hi km2410
> 
> 
> any update on ur case? hv u called at AHC?


hi,
ya just called ..lets c hope will get it in dis week as per what operator said..plz people pray for me!!!thanks


----------



## footloose8989

Is there a possibility for me to change to a partner visa in case if i get married while my prospective marriage visa is being processed. Does it delay the visa grant or still be getting it in the same time. Kindly let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## qamar_qadian

km2410 said:


> hi,
> ya just called ..lets c hope will get it in dis week as per what operator said..plz people pray for me!!!thanks



All the best to you and to all who are still awaiting their visa grant.


----------



## km2410

qamar_qadian said:


> All the best to you and to all who are still awaiting their visa grant.


thanks..


----------



## km2410

*VISA granted*

guys finally visa granted..m so happy cannot express...


----------



## navzz

km2410 said:


> guys finally visa granted..m so happy cannot express...


GR8....Congratulations ...Wish u a blissful lyf ahead!!


----------



## dipenpatel123

km2410 said:


> guys finally visa granted..m so happy cannot express...


Congrats...thats so quick after a call to AHC today only...BTW what you had discussed with the operator today?


----------



## legendrama

Hey Guys ,

Have been a mute spectator so far. Got CO today , so thought it s time to join the bandwagon and start cribbing  Here s the timeline so far - 

Applied from Chennai VFS - 4 th July , 2011 ( With PCC and Medicals)
Received by AHC Delhi - 5 th JUly , 2011
CO allocated - 13 Th September , 2011 

Thats exactly 10 weeks after they received our file. We were told 8 weeks but when we emailed them after 8 weeks , they told us 10 weeks. Looks like they havent gone back on that.

They havent requested Passport though. Is that the general norm now ? I thought they asked for it when the CO was assigned ( seems so from teh spreadsheet.) 

Anyways, Thanks guys , keep posting. We know all your user ID s by heart now and we do feel happy when one of you gets thru this misery.

Cheers,
Legendrama.


----------



## w8g4hubby

*Got my visa today !!!*

Hey All,
I've been granted visa this morning !!! Cant express the joy !!

My hearty thanks to the group and I wish you all the best and may You all get your visa very soon !!! 

U n R


----------



## legendrama

Congrats !!!:clap2:



w8g4hubby said:


> Hey All,
> I've been granted visa this morning !!! Cant express the joy !!
> 
> My hearty thanks to the group and I wish you all the best and may You all get your visa very soon !!!
> 
> U n R


----------



## footloose8989

legendrama said:


> Hey Guys ,
> 
> Have been a mute spectator so far. Got CO today , so thought it s time to join the bandwagon and start cribbing  Here s the timeline so far -
> 
> Applied from Chennai VFS - 4 th July , 2011 ( With PCC and Medicals)
> Received by AHC Delhi - 5 th JUly , 2011
> CO allocated - 13 Th September , 2011
> 
> Thats exactly 10 weeks after they received our file. We were told 8 weeks but when we emailed them after 8 weeks , they told us 10 weeks. Looks like they havent gone back on that.
> 
> They havent requested Passport though. Is that the general norm now ? I thought they asked for it when the CO was assigned ( seems so from teh spreadsheet.)
> 
> Anyways, Thanks guys , keep posting. We know all your user ID s by heart now and we do feel happy when one of you gets thru this misery.
> 
> Cheers,
> Legendrama.


Hi Legenderama,

Looks like we both are in the same boat, except that I had applied for subclass 300. I too have Heena Lal as my CO. You can check my details in the spreadsheet. Happy to share any updates with you...Cheers,


----------



## inozland

congrats km2410 and w8g4hubby! good luck for the future.


----------



## w8g4hubby

*how did we get ours???*

Guys,
Just got a hint from one of the applicants whose visa got approved yesterday... this is the email i sent to global helpdesk last evening.. and got the visa today morning!

_Application lodged: 31st March 2011
Documents requested: Clarification Question No:82. 

No other document was ever asked and finally the case was sent for Final approval in August.

Given in the below original mail from the Case Officer on 2nd June. This clearly states:


*Processing times

Currently we are working to finalise most applications, where all documents have been provided, within 5 months of lodgement. However, some more complex applications may take longer to finalise if we require more detailed information to determine whether you meet the requirements for a visa.*

As per my discussion today, the Operator, has not provided me with any sound reason as to why the Visa approval has gone beyond 5 months of lodgment. All I gather from her response is that there are *many senior case officers *working on approving the spouse visa and some of them are overloaded with work. 
If it is not the correct timeframe, request you to kindly provide an email where a corrected time period was communicated for our case due to overload on Senior Case officer.

Also, can I please request that equal distribution of work allocation should be maintained? My husband and I have waited patiently for last 5 months to be together. Each additional day seems like emotional torture and frustration for us. And a simple solution of balanced work load is just common sense.

My application has now been reviewed by 2 case officers and now hopefully by the senior Case Officer for final decision for last 5.5 months.

Can you please give me a concrete answer as to why my visa is not yet approved? Why should it take over 5 months when the original mail assured us that application will be finalized in 5 months of lodgement?
_

Hope this helps you guys who have waited for over 5 months. Check in your email from CO is the processing time has been mentioned as ' within 5 months from lodgement'


----------



## grewal15

km2410 said:


> guys finally visa granted..m so happy cannot express...



congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegap

km2410 said:


> guys finally visa granted..m so happy cannot express...


congratulations...... gudluck enjoy ur life in australia..........lane:


----------



## grewal15

To ravin4all

any progress in ur case? hv u got visa?


----------



## inozland

I think whoever got ATUL as their CO they have trouble time ahead! 

Last time when I phone the operator they said ur application has met all requirements and blah blah......etc.. It will be sent for senior co soon etc.. all bul****!



grewal15 said:


> To ravin4all
> 
> any progress in ur case? hv u got visa?


----------



## grewal15

inozland said:


> I think whoever got ATUL as their CO they have trouble time ahead!




hi 


my co is atul


DOL: 6 april 2011

plz give any advice from ur experience .........it'll be of great help


----------



## inozland

he is the worst out there! that sums up all! no email response, no acknowledgement for additonal documents. I don't know anyone in this forum whose CO is ATUL and got visa! I am planing to give him hard time once 5 months completes!


----------



## noworriesmate

footloose8989 said:


> It was 5 months before but now been revised to 7 months. I have sent a enquiry email to my case officer and now waiting on a reply.
> 
> Can someone tell me if its possible to get a visitor visa while the prospective visa is in process...
> 
> Thanks,


Yes, tourist visa is possible. Show your intention that you want your spouse to be with you to visit a few places in Australia. I have know people do this as well. Try calling VFS and they will explain this further.

With their advice of the current average as 7 months, you have have another 2-4 months to go; I know how frustrating this can be, so tourist visa is a good option I guess.


----------



## grewal15

inozland said:


> he is the worst out there! that sums up all! no email response, no acknowledgement for additonal documents. I don't know anyone in this forum whose CO is ATUL and got visa! I am planing to give him hard time once 5 months completes!




my 5 months r already completed..............but no response............u hv any info abt ravin4all?


they hv same response ....................that he is accessing ur case ............everytime i call them


----------



## inozland

I don't think ravin4all has got visa -- he has not posted recently though!
Are they talking about 7 months now or what ? What explanation they are giving ? They can't process forever ? Did you ask any explanation ?

Yesterday I was asking when our file will be fwded to final CO... the operator tried to be over smart, and he said it will be fwded sooon! I let him go... next time I will have tough talk with the operator.



grewal15 said:


> my 5 months r already completed..............but no response............u hv any info abt ravin4all?
> 
> 
> they hv same response ....................that he is accessing ur case ............everytime i call them


----------



## Jasp

Hello guys
My wife got visa today. Thanks to all of you.
Jas


----------



## Manpreet

Hello all
Congrats to km2410 and waiting4hubby
Applied on 6th April sent mail twice and Called twice got standard reply time frame has been changed from five to six and seven months. When I argued u told us five months earlier then the reply was it's just indicative time frame only not exact time, in today's mail they ahc told it's six months now. It's all very confusing . God knows wht ahc is doing
Anyways best of luck for those who got their visas and good luck to all of us who r waiting for their visa,
@ grewal when did u call them and what was their reply to u


----------



## Manpreet

Jasp said:


> Hello guys
> My wife got visa today. Thanks to all of you.
> Jas


Congrats Jasp
Didn't u get ur visa on 9th sep as per the spreadsheet?
And Congrats again and have a blissful life ahead


----------



## maniaus

Jasp said:


> Hello guys
> My wife got visa today. Thanks to all of you.
> Jas


Congrats Jas.... Hve a happy life ahead.... Spread sheet says that u got visa on 9th ???????


----------



## Jasp

maniaus said:


> Congrats Jas.... Hve a happy life ahead.... Spread sheet says that u got visa on 9th ???????


Hello
Thanks. My wife got visa today. I think some mothr f....ckr is playing with spread sheet


----------



## inozland

congrats Jasp! Have a wonderful life in OZ.


Jasp said:


> Hello
> Thanks. My wife got visa today. I think some mothr f....ckr is playing with spread sheet


----------



## grewal15

Manpreet said:


> Hello all
> Congrats to km2410 and waiting4hubby
> Applied on 6th April sent mail twice and Called twice got standard reply time frame has been changed from five to six and seven months. When I argued u told us five months earlier then the reply was it's just indicative time frame only not exact time, in today's mail they ahc told it's six months now. It's all very confusing . God knows wht ahc is doing
> Anyways best of luck for those who got their visas and good luck to all of us who r waiting for their visa,
> @ grewal when did u call them and what was their reply to u




i called them today......... same reply was there that time frame is from 6 to 7 months ............i argued with her that it is for applicants who hv DOL after 1 july................she told me that co is still accessing ur case.......


----------



## Jasp

inozland said:


> congrats Jasp! Have a wonderful life in OZ.


Thanks. Wish that everyone gets visa soon.


----------



## thegap

Jasp said:


> Thanks. Wish that everyone gets visa soon.


congrats jasp.................


----------



## ravin4all

thegap said:


> congrats jasp.................


Congrats JASP.

No, I haven’t got the VISA yet. Atul Bakshi called me here in Melbourne. He interviewed about our marriage which was so stupid. After that he called my wife who was talking bath & couldn't not pick the phone, it was around 9 AM. When she tried calling AHC, operator said that Atul bakshi would call her back tomorrow & the file was not in for final decision yet.

It seems Atul is very lazy chap & I hate this overall experience. Today is 6 months & 4 days past my application date !!!


----------



## footloose8989

noworriesmate said:


> Yes, tourist visa is possible. Show your intention that you want your spouse to be with you to visit a few places in Australia. I have know people do this as well. Try calling VFS and they will explain this further.
> 
> With their advice of the current average as 7 months, you have have another 2-4 months to go; I know how frustrating this can be, so tourist visa is a good option I guess.


Thanks for your quick reply noworriesmate. But I guess you misunderstood prospective to partner visa. As you may know prospective is a fiance visa, where you can bring your fiance to Australia and have to get married within 9 months and then apply for an onshore partner visa. 

Since prospective marriage is a temporary visa, I was wondering if the embassy would give my fiance a tourist visa which is also a temporary visa.

The other option would be to get married in India and get ourselves registered and change to an offshore partner visa . But how much possible is to change to a partner visa while the prospective visa is still being processed. Please shed some light on this..

Thanks


----------



## br77

ravin4all said:


> Congrats JASP.
> 
> No, I haven’t got the VISA yet. Atul Bakshi called me here in Melbourne. He interviewed about our marriage which was so stupid. After that he called my wife who was talking bath & couldn't not pick the phone, it was around 9 AM. When she tried calling AHC, operator said that Atul bakshi would call her back tomorrow & the file was not in for final decision yet.
> 
> It seems Atul is very lazy chap & I hate this overall experience. Today is 6 months & 4 days past my application date !!!


can't believe!!! these people are now interviewing us !!! all these heaps of documents, photographs, bank statements dont seem to be enough for them.

ohhh god!!!


----------



## noworriesmate

footloose8989 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply noworriesmate. But I guess you misunderstood prospective to partner visa. As you may know prospective is a fiance visa, where you can bring your fiance to Australia and have to get married within 9 months and then apply for an onshore partner visa.
> 
> Since prospective marriage is a temporary visa, I was wondering if the embassy would give my fiance a tourist visa which is also a temporary visa.
> 
> The other option would be to get married in India and get ourselves registered and change to an offshore partner visa . But how much possible is to change to a partner visa while the prospective visa is still being processed. Please shed some light on this..
> 
> Thanks


ahh ok, didnt get it the first time. Sorry I dont have any idea about the tourist visa when involving prospective visa. I am guessing you already had a chat with VFS, if not I suggest you do.

PS. The spreadsheet is empty  looks like some one deleted it !


----------



## br77

footloose8989 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply noworriesmate. But I guess you misunderstood prospective to partner visa. As you may know prospective is a fiance visa, where you can bring your fiance to Australia and have to get married within 9 months and then apply for an onshore partner visa.
> 
> Since prospective marriage is a temporary visa, I was wondering if the embassy would give my fiance a tourist visa which is also a temporary visa.
> 
> The other option would be to get married in India and get ourselves registered and change to an offshore partner visa . But how much possible is to change to a partner visa while the prospective visa is still being processed. Please shed some light on this..
> 
> Thanks


Hi my wife's visitor visa just got approved on 1st. we applied for both visitor visa & spouse visa together (just a week diff) end of May. I don't know but they took almost 3 months to grant it. I am happy though at lease it got apporved as i never came across who got his/her visitor visa approved while spouse visa file still being in process.


----------



## pacsoft

inozland said:


> congrats Jasp! Have a wonderful life in OZ.


Congrats Jasp...
I am sure you will have a wonderful experience... I have just returned back from holidays after my wife joined here... It was wonderful - .. Now when I look back, it looks like how much time we wasted because of bloody AHC.. but all iz well now..

Also for you and other members of group, I booked ticked through singapore airways - bought online and got the luggage increased to 40 KG through Delhi reservation office.
Also added Meet & Assist request as my wife was travelling overseas for the first time.. And the services were excellent ... At Singapore airport she had 2 hours transit and Singapore guys took care of everything and on arrival in Australia, one of the staff escorted her through immigration, luggage & customs. End to end she was out in 30 mins which I think is pretty quick in Australian airport for someone who is entering Australia for the first time.


----------



## grewal15

ravin4all said:


> Congrats JASP.
> 
> No, I haven’t got the VISA yet. Atul Bakshi called me here in Melbourne. He interviewed about our marriage which was so stupid. After that he called my wife who was talking bath & couldn't not pick the phone, it was around 9 AM. When she tried calling AHC, operator said that Atul bakshi would call her back tomorrow & the file was not in for final decision yet.
> 
> It seems Atul is very lazy chap & I hate this overall experience. Today is 6 months & 4 days past my application date !!!



hi ravin4all

wish that u will get ur visa soon


can u give me details abt the doc. requested by atul and abt phone interview.....................did u call at AHC to inquire abt delay ...........what was their response.............


----------



## footloose8989

br77 said:


> Hi my wife's visitor visa just got approved on 1st. we applied for both visitor visa & spouse visa together (just a week diff) end of May. I don't know but they took almost 3 months to grant it. I am happy though at lease it got apporved as i never came across who got his/her visitor visa approved while spouse visa file still being in process.


Hi br77,

3 months for visitor visa seems to be a drag..Generally the visitor visas are issued in less than a months time. And a spouse visa should only make it quicker I suppose. But I guess with AHC, anything can happen. Anyone else gone this path before and got their visitor visas in less than a month?.

Thanks.


----------



## grewal15

hi ravin4all

please clarify
.................
what is ur visa subclass..........is it 300 (prospective marriage visa) or 309/100(spouse visa)



regards


----------



## projectOZ

noworriesmate said:


> ahh ok, didnt get it the first time. Sorry I dont have any idea about the tourist visa when involving prospective visa. I am guessing you already had a chat with VFS, if not I suggest you do.
> 
> PS. The spreadsheet is empty  looks like some one deleted it !




checked this morning and spreadsheet is empty.. how do we restore this now


----------



## grewal15

someone has deleted entire spreadsheet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..............from where we can get it now ???????????????????????????//


----------



## nepaliboy

Hello all, I'm new to this forum. My details are as follows,
DOL- 27th april
CO Assigned and Additional docs requested - 6th june
Documents sent - 14th of june
Current status of application- Unknown
CO's Name - Yashpal Singh

does anyone have any clue which month applications is AHC currently working on? and are there any february application on this forum, if yes, how are you dealing with this situation?


----------



## br77

footloose8989 said:


> Hi br77,
> 
> 3 months for visitor visa seems to be a drag..Generally the visitor visas are issued in less than a months time. And a spouse visa should only make it quicker I suppose. But I guess with AHC, anything can happen. Anyone else gone this path before and got their visitor visas in less than a month?.
> 
> Thanks.


well you are quite right it is a drag but what can you do? they are the bosses. At one point of time, we lost our hope that our visitor visa file would not even get processed but if you followup (or nag) them & provide a valid reason of visit, there is a possibiiity they would process it quick.

Besides, It is hard to trust AHC. when i put up a file i was told that processing time was 5 months & now I am hearing it has increased to 7 months. so I am happy that i had applied for visitor visa & now i wouldn't bother much even if they take 1 or two months more to process my wife's file.

Cheers


----------



## br77

nepaliboy said:


> Hello all, I'm new to this forum. My details are as follows,
> DOL- 27th april
> CO Assigned and Additional docs requested - 6th june
> Documents sent - 14th of june
> Current status of application- Unknown
> CO's Name - Yashpal Singh
> 
> does anyone have any clue which month applications is AHC currently working on? and are there any february application on this forum, if yes, how are you dealing with this situation?


i think they have started clearing April files. I read one of members who lodged an application on 14th April has already been granted a visa. 

good news for you i think !!!


----------



## nepaliboy

br77 said:


> i think they have started clearing April files. I read one of members who lodged an application on 14th April has already been granted a visa.
> 
> good news for you i think !!!


Oh ok, but i think there are lots of march applicants in this forum, but i have e-mailed my CO several times but he doesn't seem to reply, its really frustrating. They don't provide the current status about the application, on top of that not being asked for additional documents and just waiting is irritating. Have you got any reply to your e-mails from your CO?


----------



## dipenpatel123

nepaliboy said:


> Hello all, I'm new to this forum. My details are as follows,
> DOL- 27th april
> CO Assigned and Additional docs requested - 6th june
> Documents sent - 14th of june
> Current status of application- Unknown
> CO's Name - Yashpal Singh
> 
> does anyone have any clue which month applications is AHC currently working on? and are there any february application on this forum, if yes, how are you dealing with this situation?


is it 6th June or July? because every one is getting their COs at least after 8 week..


----------



## navzz

grewal15 said:


> someone has deleted entire spreadsheet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..............from where we can get it now ???????????????????????????//


Hi,

I have restored the spreadsheet data through File-->>revision history option(Courtesy google)....I dont know how much data was restored ,so pls update if anybdy's data is missing...

Regards,
Navzz


----------



## nepaliboy

dipenpatel123 said:


> is it 6th June or July? because every one is getting their COs at least after 8 week..


Sorry made an error there, CO assigned 6th july and docs sent 14th july.


----------



## Manpreet

Hello all
I doubt, may be the AHC people might have deleted the spreadsheet. Did someone refer the spreadsheet link in their mail to the AHC and theyight have deleted this so tht we can't find out who has got visa and who didn't, though we can fin this with help o this website. Pls tell us if someone mentioned the link to the ahc
Good luck to all of us


----------



## navzz

projectOZ said:


> checked this morning and spreadsheet is empty.. how do we restore this now


Hi,

I have restored the spreadsheet data through File-->>revision history option(Courtesy google)....I dont know how much data was restored ,so pls update if anybdy's data is missing...

Regards,
Navzz


----------



## oz309

Hi All 

I am not sure who is playing with the sheet, what i can do is take a weekly backup of the spreadsheet or as navzz pointed out OR I can restore it any particular date(as i have all the updates done on the sheet) till date.

Let me know your thoughts

Cheers
Oz309


----------



## navzz

oz309 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am not sure who is playing with the sheet, what i can do is take a weekly backup of the spreadsheet or as navzz pointed out OR I can restore it any particular date(as i have all the updates done on the sheet) till date.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts
> 
> Cheers
> Oz309


Its better to take weekly back-ups...As restore points can be deleted so its better not to take risk with restore option.


----------



## inozland

ATUL is the worst out there! I think all he is trying to give an excuse for his boss for his inactivity. if he interviews me, I will strongly let him know I am not happy with his service! 



ravin4all said:


> Congrats JASP.
> No, I haven’t got the VISA yet. Atul Bakshi called me here in Melbourne. He interviewed about our marriage which was so stupid. After that he called my wife who was talking bath & couldn't not pick the phone, it was around 9 AM. When she tried calling AHC, operator said that Atul bakshi would call her back tomorrow & the file was not in for final decision yet.
> 
> It seems Atul is very lazy chap & I hate this overall experience. Today is 6 months & 4 days past my application date !!!


----------



## greenapple

hi, is there anyone got visa today , what happened of all the april appl... few people has crossed 5 months, did any one called ahc ,


----------



## dipenpatel123

miky said:


> Got an email from the immigration dept in Delhi last week stating reason for delay as "For the 2010-2011 Migration Program year a total of 54,550 places have been allocated to the family stream, of this 42,000 places have been allocated to the partner program globally."
> 
> So I just rang the immigration office in Sydney and got this fact
> "artner category visas:
> 
> Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped.
> Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping."
> 
> Which just proves further that people in Delhi office do not know their job.


Client Service Charter


----------



## dipenpatel123

dipenpatel123 said:


> Client Service Charter


Family Migration - Questions and Answers on Processing Times


----------



## dipenpatel123

w8g4hubby said:


> Guys,
> Just got a hint from one of the applicants whose visa got approved yesterday... this is the email i sent to global helpdesk last evening.. and got the visa today morning!
> 
> _Application lodged: 31st March 2011
> Documents requested: Clarification Question No:82.
> 
> No other document was ever asked and finally the case was sent for Final approval in August.
> 
> Given in the below original mail from the Case Officer on 2nd June. This clearly states:
> 
> 
> *Processing times
> 
> Currently we are working to finalise most applications, where all documents have been provided, within 5 months of lodgement. However, some more complex applications may take longer to finalise if we require more detailed information to determine whether you meet the requirements for a visa.*
> 
> As per my discussion today, the Operator, has not provided me with any sound reason as to why the Visa approval has gone beyond 5 months of lodgment. All I gather from her response is that there are *many senior case officers *working on approving the spouse visa and some of them are overloaded with work.
> If it is not the correct timeframe, request you to kindly provide an email where a corrected time period was communicated for our case due to overload on Senior Case officer.
> 
> Also, can I please request that equal distribution of work allocation should be maintained? My husband and I have waited patiently for last 5 months to be together. Each additional day seems like emotional torture and frustration for us. And a simple solution of balanced work load is just common sense.
> 
> My application has now been reviewed by 2 case officers and now hopefully by the senior Case Officer for final decision for last 5.5 months.
> 
> Can you please give me a concrete answer as to why my visa is not yet approved? Why should it take over 5 months when the original mail assured us that application will be finalized in 5 months of lodgement?
> _
> 
> Hope this helps you guys who have waited for over 5 months. Check in your email from CO is the processing time has been mentioned as ' within 5 months from lodgement'


What is the email address for global helpdesk..


----------



## inozland

Good info mate! I think AHC, Delhi is just fooling around us!


dipenpatel123 said:


> Family Migration - Questions and Answers on Processing Times


----------



## km2410

hey,
thanks lots to all my friends here n wish u all d very very best for ur visa n future..take care


----------



## maniaus

Hi guys can't see many applicants in July Aug.... I thnk not many people hve access to this forum.... Really very helpful inf available here.... Thanks guys for sharing ur exp.... Thanks heaps...


----------



## ravin4all

grewal15 said:


> hi ravin4all
> 
> wish that u will get ur visa soon
> 
> 
> can u give me details abt the doc. requested by atul and abt phone interview.....................did u call at AHC to inquire abt delay ...........what was their response.............


Thanks Mate.

Documents requested were to fix residing countries list in last ten years. My wife never travelled overseas & hence had left it blank, but they wanted some answer in it. I think thats it. Phone interview was just waste of time, they were orally asking me the same things which were in the application. After interview, he said he would finalise the application that day & would send it for priority final decision.


After my wife missed out on phone interview, she was never called again. She repeatedly attempted to reach him but no response. As of yesterday, it seems final has not been sent for final decision but marked high priority ?? I dont know what it seems..

OVerall, I am pissed off with the way things work in AHC.


----------



## br77

ravin4all said:


> Thanks Mate.
> 
> Documents requested were to fix residing countries list in last ten years. My wife never travelled overseas & hence had left it blank, but they wanted some answer in it. I think thats it. Phone interview was just waste of time, they were orally asking me the same things which were in the application. After interview, he said he would finalise the application that day & would send it for priority final decision.
> 
> 
> After my wife missed out on phone interview, she was never called again. She repeatedly attempted to reach him but no response. As of yesterday, it seems final has not been sent for final decision but marked high priority ?? I dont know what it seems..
> 
> OVerall, I am pissed off with the way things work in AHC.


We had made the same mistake by putting "not applicable" as an answer.


----------



## br77

nepaliboy said:


> Oh ok, but i think there are lots of march applicants in this forum, but i have e-mailed my CO several times but he doesn't seem to reply, its really frustrating. They don't provide the current status about the application, on top of that not being asked for additional documents and just waiting is irritating. Have you got any reply to your e-mails from your CO?


We had our CO assinged on 4th Aug & in the same email, she had asked to refill & submit page 26 of form 80. we submitted that page on the same day & since then I have not heard anything back from her.

I would not bother though as my wife has already been granted a visitor visa. So I will start nagging them probably from begining of 5th month.

Cheers


----------



## grewal15

greenapple said:


> hi, is there anyone got visa today , what happened of all the april appl... few people has crossed 5 months, did any one called ahc ,


hi 

DOL : 6 april

i called ahc on 13 april...........they repeat the same story abt time frame .............i insisted on speaking to my CO( atul)...........but she said they are finalizing march applications .............and hence wait for 1 month more ...............


----------



## grewal15

noworriesmate said:


> Applied 1st Apr 2011, still waiting. Looks like all the March ones are coming through. Hopefully a few more weeks ![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> hi............
> 
> any update from ur side? did u call ahc recently...........?


----------



## Cambodia7

*Good Luck*

My sympathy to you all as I have been through this process with my wife getting a spouse visa (not in India but probably a more difficult country in any case). The Dept of Immigration has more rules than the Australian Tax Code and that's saying something. I followed somebody's advice and got an immigration agent which cost a couple of thousand dollars. Her advice to me was: don't get angry, it will get you nowhere and remember that the paperwork must be 100% correct because they have so many applications that it's easier for them to find something wrong and delay the processing (all the KPI's about processing timeframes are set back to zero so the Assessor can look good). Also the agent knew EXACTLY the right words to use for all documents and she knew how to ring the Embassy to follow up on what was happening with the processing.

Good Luck Guys :clap2:


----------



## Manpreet

*Ho ho ho..... Got visa today*

Hello frnds 
Thank Waheguru Ji (God) I got visa today.
Thank u to all the expat forum members. Good luck to all of u for ur visa frnds
May god bless us all


----------



## greenapple

Manpreet said:


> Hello frnds
> Thank Waheguru Ji (God) I got visa today.
> Thank u to all the expat forum members. Good luck to all of u for ur visa frnds
> May god bless us all


I am happy for you..... Conagrats:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## dipenpatel123

Manpreet said:


> Hello frnds
> Thank Waheguru Ji (God) I got visa today.
> Thank u to all the expat forum members. Good luck to all of u for ur visa frnds
> May god bless us all


Congratulations bro


----------



## maniaus

Manpreet said:


> Hello frnds
> Thank Waheguru Ji (God) I got visa today.
> Thank u to all the expat forum members. Good luck to all of u for ur visa frnds
> May god bless us all


Congrats buddy have a happy married life in with ur wife...... Cheers!!!!


----------



## Manpreet

Timeline as
Applied on 6Th April
Docs sent 20th june
File sent for final decision 3-16 august, exact date don't know
Called twice and sent two mails, got. Standard reply five months is just indicative time not exact time. They also told me h may hav to wait 6 months or so ,
And I got visa grant notice today 10:02 am
Good luck to all of the members and me


----------



## navzz

Manpreet said:


> Timeline as
> Applied on 6Th April
> Docs sent 20th june
> File sent for final decision 3-16 august, exact date don't know
> Called twice and sent two mails, got. Standard reply five months is just indicative time not exact time. They also told me h may hav to wait 6 months or so ,
> And I got visa grant notice today 10:02 am
> Good luck to all of the members and me


Congratulations.....Wish u happy lyf ahead...Stay Blessed!!
lane:


----------



## dipenpatel123

Manpreet said:


> Timeline as
> Applied on 6Th April
> Docs sent 20th june
> File sent for final decision 3-16 august, exact date don't know
> Called twice and sent two mails, got. Standard reply five months is just indicative time not exact time. They also told me h may hav to wait 6 months or so ,
> And I got visa grant notice today 10:02 am
> Good luck to all of the members and me


where did you send the two emails and what it was regarding?


----------



## grewal15

Manpreet said:


> Hello frnds
> Thank Waheguru Ji (God) I got visa today.
> Thank u to all the expat forum members. Good luck to all of u for ur visa frnds
> May god bless us all




congratulations:clap2:


----------



## Guest

*hi*

hello guys
m new to dis forum
my co is atul 
dol-26th april 2011
n still waiting for him to grant my visa
m really worried bout d visa bcz i hvent heard ny positive about my co
i hop evryone wil get d visa soon 
cheers


----------



## Manpreet

dipenpatel123 said:


> where did you send the two emails and what it was regarding?


i sent mail at [email protected] regarding the visa time line and their was response was not satisfactory. they said wait for 6 months or so
good luck frnds


----------



## inozland

Congrats Manpreet.. wish you happy life in OZ!


Manpreet said:


> i sent mail at [email protected] regarding the visa time line and their was response was not satisfactory. they said wait for 6 months or so
> good luck frnds


----------



## inozland

Has he fwded ur file to senior CO ?
Were u interviewed ? Nowadays it seems Atul is interviewing ppl!


frenchfries said:


> hello guys
> m new to dis forum
> my co is atul
> dol-26th april 2011
> n still waiting for him to grant my visa
> m really worried bout d visa bcz i hvent heard ny positive about my co
> i hop evryone wil get d visa soon
> cheers


----------



## Guest

inozland said:


> Has he fwded ur file to senior CO ?
> Were u interviewed ? Nowadays it seems Atul is interviewing ppl!


hi
i dunno my hubby called 2dys ago n d operator said my file is still wid atul ..n he never interviewed m..he called my hubby 3 months bck for d tax doucments n asked few questions lik whr v met n all ..thts it aftr tht i nevr heard nything frm him v sent him mny emails he nevr bothered to reply ..n ven my hubby called him n spoke to him he said u dont need to call evry week..i hv no idea hw he wrks ..m really frustrated bcz of him..
thnxs


----------



## inozland

That's problem with him.. he never responds to email! My wife lodged app on 28April.. almost same timeline as yours! Last week when I called the operator said file will be fwded to senior CO soon! Then no news after that! 



frenchfries said:


> hi
> i dunno my hubby called 2dys ago n d operator said my file is still wid atul ..n he never interviewed m..he called my hubby 3 months bck for d tax doucments n asked few questions lik whr v met n all ..thts it aftr tht i nevr heard nything frm him v sent him mny emails he nevr bothered to reply ..n ven my hubby called him n spoke to him he said u dont need to call evry week..i hv no idea hw he wrks ..m really frustrated bcz of him..
> thnxs


----------



## grewal15

frenchfries said:


> hi
> i dunno my hubby called 2dys ago n d operator said my file is still wid atul ..n he never interviewed m..he called my hubby 3 months bck for d tax doucments n asked few questions lik whr v met n all ..thts it aftr tht i nevr heard nything frm him v sent him mny emails he nevr bothered to reply ..n ven my hubby called him n spoke to him he said u dont need to call evry week..i hv no idea hw he wrks ..m really frustrated bcz of him..
> thnxs







hi 


can u plz tell me when is atul assigned to u as ur co?


----------



## inozland

@ravin4all
Any update from Atul ?
Any success story from Atul will give us hope!
--Atul victim


----------



## lalo1024

Guys... one Quote from wise person...

" Vats!!! tumhe duniyaaa mein jo bhi chaahiye sab kuchh tumhaaari marzi our mahenat se jarur milega.. but apne maa-baap our Visa case officer bhagwan our nasib ki kripa se milega."

guys just give hard time to AHC thats it...


----------



## inozland

Well said! 

I will call next week and will ask proper explanation!



lalo1024 said:


> Guys... one Quote from wise person...
> 
> " Vats!!! tumhe duniyaaa mein jo bhi chaahiye sab kuchh tumhaaari marzi our mahenat se jarur milega.. but apne maa-baap our Visa case officer bhagwan our nasib ki kripa se milega."
> 
> guys just give hard time to AHC thats it...


----------



## yps

Hi Guyz!
I have applied for visa on 16/06. Case Officer allocated on 30/08/2011(After 10weeks). Additional docs submitted on 05/09. My case Officer YashPal singh. Is any got same CO?. Let me know.


Thanks


----------



## thegap

grewal15 said:


> hi
> 
> DOL : 6 april
> 
> i called ahc on 13 april...........they repeat the same story abt time frame .............i insisted on speaking to my CO( atul)...........but she said they are finalizing march applications .............and hence wait for 1 month more ...............


 hey i think u meant to write {u called AHC on 13th sep}.mine dol is 7th april.mailed at global helpdesk same old story w8 for 6th months as we r overloaded with applications.has ur file sent to senior decison makers???


----------



## Guest

*hi*



grewal15 said:


> hi
> 
> 
> can u plz tell me when is atul assigned to u as ur co?



mr.atul assigned to m as co on 27th june 2011...


----------



## greenapple

hi every one,

yes.., yes..! yes ., i had been blessed by the grace of god, visa granted ...........! ,, very very happy i was waiting for this moment.. , thank u every one for u kind and loving support , i hope each and every one has to grant there visa and enjoy with there moments of happiness and lovely relationship with there partners. thank u all , 

Date of lodgement : 08 april 2011 (at vfs hyderabad) 
Reci by ahc new delhi : 11 april 2011 
Case officer : yashpal singh
CO assigned :10 june 2011
Addnl docs requested : 17 june 2011 (passport)
Additonal docs submitted : 21 june 2011
visa sent for final decision : 29 june 2011
Visa granted : 15 Sep 2011 (got mail from ahc sen.. officer at 6:53pm)


----------



## thegap

greenapple said:


> hi every one,
> 
> yes.., yes..! yes ., i had been blessed by the grace of god, visa granted ...........! ,, very very happy i was waiting for this moment.. , thank u every one for u kind and loving support , i hope each and every one has to grant there visa and enjoy with there moments of happiness and lovely relationship with there partners. thank u all ,
> 
> Date of lodgement : 08 april 2011 (at vfs hyderabad)
> Reci by ahc new delhi : 11 april 2011
> Case officer : yashpal singh
> CO assigned :10 june 2011
> Addnl docs requested : 17 june 2011 (passport)
> Additonal docs submitted : 21 june 2011
> visa sent for final decision : 29 june 2011
> Visa granted : 15 Sep 2011 (got mail from ahc sen.. officer at 6:53pm)





congratulations...... enjoy ur life wid ur partner...............


----------



## zafapr13

*Zafapr13*

hi guyz,

New and silent viewer and want to share ACH Delhi processing.

DOL:13th April 2011
CO:28 Jun2011(Neeru Mary).
Doc sent:11 jul 2011

Called Team leader Divya(ask me to call back next week later.She has no answers,too many appln and all bulls...t.

Sent email to CO no reply at all..no courtesy at all.

Sent email to immi id,got generic email as below:

Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Please advised that your application is under active consideration and partner visas are now taking up to 7 months to finalise due to application growth and limited places in the migration program.

We hope the above information will be of some assistance

Regards

Client Contact Unit
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Australian High Commission

Waiting and very annoyed...


----------



## footloose8989

br77 said:


> We had our CO assinged on 4th Aug & in the same email, she had asked to refill & submit page 26 of form 80. we submitted that page on the same day & since then I have not heard anything back from her.
> 
> I would not bother though as my wife has already been granted a visitor visa. So I will start nagging them probably from begining of 5th month.
> 
> Cheers


Hi br77,
Hope your're good. Just a clarification from you. How long did it take for you to get the visitor visa for your wife?. I have a bit of dilemma here. As for now my visa category is prospective marriage visa (subclass 300) which I lodeged on 10th June 2011. Considering that the new timeline is 7 months, my fiance should get it around January 13 2012. Our wedding in Australia is scheduled on 21st Jan 2012. 

I have the option of chaning the visa from subclass 300 to partner visa 309, if I get married in India before the final decision. But when I checked with the case officer, she mentioned that the change to partner visa is possible but will be considered as a relodgment. Which means that its equivalent to a fresh application but with no extra cost. The downside is that the processing will start from the day of relodgement which means another 7 months of wait. 

So could you suggest me if I should take this pathway and apply for a tourist visa along or to stick with the current prospective marriage visa and hopefully she gets it in 7 months (around Jan 2012). But the thing is fiance visa is something new to our embassy and I dont know if they might make it longer anyhow...

Anyone pls throw some light on this...I am desperate for an answer.

Thanks friends..


----------



## miky

zafapr13 said:


> hi guyz,
> 
> New and silent viewer and want to share ACH Delhi processing.
> 
> DOL:13th April 2011
> CO:28 Jun2011(Neeru Mary).
> Doc sent:11 jul 2011
> 
> Called Team leader Divya(ask me to call back next week later.She has no answers,too many appln and all bulls...t.
> 
> Sent email to CO no reply at all..no courtesy at all.
> 
> Sent email to immi id,got generic email as below:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> Please advised that your application is under active consideration and partner visas are now taking up to 7 months to finalise due to application growth and limited places in the migration program.
> 
> We hope the above information will be of some assistance
> 
> Regards
> 
> Client Contact Unit
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Australian High Commission
> 
> Waiting and very annoyed...


Thats exactly the same email I got a few days back..word to word..But it seems like they have started giving out visas for files lodged in april. I too keep emailing them but never get a decent reply.


----------



## grewal15

greenapple said:


> hi every one,
> 
> yes.., yes..! yes ., i had been blessed by the grace of god, visa granted ...........! ,, very very happy i was waiting for this moment.. , thank u every one for u kind and loving support , i hope each and every one has to grant there visa and enjoy with there moments of happiness and lovely relationship with there partners. thank u all ,
> 
> Date of lodgement : 08 april 2011 (at vfs hyderabad)
> Reci by ahc new delhi : 11 april 2011
> Case officer : yashpal singh
> CO assigned :10 june 2011
> Addnl docs requested : 17 june 2011 (passport)
> Additonal docs submitted : 21 june 2011
> visa sent for final decision : 29 june 2011
> Visa granted : 15 Sep 2011 (got mail from ahc sen.. officer at 6:53pm)




congratulations .......................


----------



## dipenpatel123

Got the visa guys.. 

I had a big fight with my CO as he has not even send the file in queue for final decision making.

Just one question "why others are being granted visa who applied after me, in infront of me?"

Got a call from TL in AHC that it will be finialized in 7-8 days.

I asked same question, She transferred to Senior CO.
He said It is not only date of lodgement, other criteria apply as well. And it will take aproximately 6 months. and it is decided in the queue in the lodgement date only, not overall.

I asked him to give me a mail.

After receiving mail I sent the the two mails to stating contradicting and misleading info.

So after filling feedback form on immi.gov.au yesterday..I got the visa grant later yesterday evening only.

Best of luck to all waiting.


----------



## Manpreet

greenapple said:


> hi every one,
> 
> yes.., yes..! yes ., i had been blessed by the grace of god, visa granted ...........! ,, very very happy i was waiting for this moment.. , thank u every one for u kind and loving support , i hope each and every one has to grant there visa and enjoy with there moments of happiness and lovely relationship with there partners. thank u all ,
> 
> Date of lodgement : 08 april 2011 (at vfs hyderabad)
> Reci by ahc new delhi : 11 april 2011
> Case officer : yashpal singh
> CO assigned :10 june 2011
> Addnl docs requested : 17 june 2011 (passport)
> Additonal docs submitted : 21 june 2011
> visa sent for final decision : 29 june 2011
> Visa granted : 15 Sep 2011 (got mail from ahc sen.. officer at 6:53pm)


Hello
Congrats green apple
God bless all
Have a happy life


----------



## nepaliboy

dipenpatel123 said:


> Got the visa guys..
> 
> I had a big fight with my CO as he has not even send the file in queue for final decision making.
> 
> Just one question "why others are being granted visa who applied after me, in infront of me?"
> 
> Got a call from TL in AHC that it will be finialized in 7-8 days.
> 
> I asked same question, She transferred to Senior CO.
> He said It is not only date of lodgement, other criteria apply as well. And it will take aproximately 6 months. and it is decided in the queue in the lodgement date only, not overall.
> 
> I asked him to give me a mail.
> 
> After receiving mail I sent the the two mails to stating contradicting and misleading info.
> 
> So after filling feedback form on immi.gov.au yesterday..I got the visa grant later yesterday evening only.
> 
> Best of luck to all waiting.


when was your DOL?
and congratulation happy life ahead


----------



## nepaliboy

greenapple said:


> hi every one,
> 
> yes.., yes..! yes ., i had been blessed by the grace of god, visa granted ...........! ,, very very happy i was waiting for this moment.. , thank u every one for u kind and loving support , i hope each and every one has to grant there visa and enjoy with there moments of happiness and lovely relationship with there partners. thank u all ,
> 
> Date of lodgement : 08 april 2011 (at vfs hyderabad)
> Reci by ahc new delhi : 11 april 2011
> Case officer : yashpal singh
> CO assigned :10 june 2011
> Addnl docs requested : 17 june 2011 (passport)
> Additonal docs submitted : 21 june 2011
> visa sent for final decision : 29 june 2011
> Visa granted : 15 Sep 2011 (got mail from ahc sen.. officer at 6:53pm)


congratualtion 
one question they had your passport for 3 months and took very long to grant visa?


----------



## pacsoft

nepaliboy said:


> congratualtion
> one question they had your passport for 3 months and took very long to grant visa?


you can't guess by this ... They had my wife's passport for 3 months and never asked anything other than few extra docs and file was sent to final decision around mid June.. But still we got visa on 9th August - a day after we completed 5 months.


----------



## Jasp

pacsoft said:


> Congrats Jasp...
> I am sure you will have a wonderful experience... I have just returned back from holidays after my wife joined here... It was wonderful - .. Now when I look back, it looks like how much time we wasted because of bloody AHC.. but all iz well now..
> 
> Also for you and other members of group, I booked ticked through singapore airways - bought online and got the luggage increased to 40 KG through Delhi reservation office.
> Also added Meet & Assist request as my wife was travelling overseas for the first time.. And the services were excellent ... At Singapore airport she had 2 hours transit and Singapore guys took care of everything and on arrival in Australia, one of the staff escorted her through immigration, luggage & customs. End to end she was out in 30 mins which I think is pretty quick in Australian airport for someone who is entering Australia for the first time.


Thanks alot for your info mate. I am also back after 2 days as I had to go outfield with my job.


----------



## Jasp

Hello ravin4all

Sorry for late reply, I was outfield due to my job.I suggest you to call AHC again Nd try to talk to your case officer. I had the same situation as you. I called AHC so many times Nd operator told me your CO will call you tomorrow but no call from her. After one week I was pissed off Nd called AHC Nd operator said same story that your file is under processing.I told her to transfer my call to CO which she refused Nd said she is not allowed to do so. Then I broke my patience and got angry with her and told her that it is my right to talk to CO Nd then she transferred. My CO said she was going to call me, excuse anyways she interview me on phone for 5 mins and said she will call my wife just now. She called her and asked same questions. During my call I requested her to do the visa process quickly and so do my wife requested her. After interview, my wife got visa same day.if you need any help let me know. Keep sending your CO email requests Nd I suggest you never mess with CO as they have all the power. 
Jas


----------



## da124

*Yay*

Yippeeee...visa granted today

I had called AHC on 13th, had a firm talk with the operator. I cornered her on every lame excuse she gave (thanks to this forum). She told me she would email the senior case officer on my behalf and i should call after a week.

Just got an email from a senior case officer about the visa grant 

Thanks a lot to everyone this forum has been awesome. All the best to everyone for every hardship life throws your way.


----------



## navzz

da124 said:


> Yippeeee...visa granted today
> 
> I had called AHC on 13th, had a firm talk with the operator. I cornered her on every lame excuse she gave (thanks to this forum). She told me she would email the senior case officer on my behalf and i should call after a week.
> 
> Just got an email from a senior case officer about the visa grant
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone this forum has been awesome. All the best to everyone for every hardship life throws your way.


Congrats da124....All the best to u too :clap2:


----------



## inozland

@jasp,
Why do u think this way? I used to beleive this previously. Nowadays not!
Apparently who are making mess with the operators/co getting their visa quickly!
It would be great if you provide us the reason behind ur thinking!

My feeling is that, if you are able to fight wi


Jasp said:


> Hello ravin4all
> Nd I suggest you never mess with CO as they have all the power.
> Jas


----------



## Jasp

inozland said:


> @jasp,
> Why do u think this way? I used to beleive this previously. Nowadays not!
> Apparently who are making mess with the operators/co getting their visa quickly!
> It would be great if you provide us the reason behind ur thinking!
> 
> My feeling is that, if you are able to fight wi


Hello
U can mess with operator but I would suggest try to request CO to do ur visa application asap.the reason for my thinking is that I had a fight with operator Nd then only she transferred my call to CO. But I spoke to CO nicely Nd she was also nice. I requested her to grant visa to my wife at earliest as I am missing my wife alot Nd she forwarded file for senior decision Nd visa granted same moment without any wait.
Jas


----------



## inozland

Mate, thank you for ur advice. I did fight with the operator couple of days ago.
When I wanted to talk to my co, she said CO will call me next week. I have a feeling CO is not gonna call me next week -- I will fight again I will do the same the way u did!



Jasp said:


> Hello
> U can mess with operator but I would suggest try to request CO to do ur visa application asap.the reason for my thinking is that I had a fight with operator Nd then only she transferred my call to CO. But I spoke to CO nicely Nd she was also nice. I requested her to grant visa to my wife at earliest as I am missing my wife alot Nd she forwarded file for senior decision Nd visa granted same moment without any wait.
> Jas


----------



## Jasp

inozland said:


> Mate, thank you for ur advice. I did fight with the operator couple of days ago.
> When I wanted to talk to my co, she said CO will call me next week. I have a feeling CO is not gonna call me next week -- I will fight again I will do the same the way u did!


Hello
One more suggestion is keep sending request emails to CO Nd ask for status of application.even of you don't get response but these thongs make huge difference.


----------



## inozland

@jasp
thank you mate.. yes I do send my co mails.. and my wife do the same..
just hoping for the best.
cheers



Jasp said:


> Hello
> One more suggestion is keep sending request emails to CO Nd ask for status of application.even of you don't get response but these thongs make huge difference.


----------



## prisuda

w8g4hubby said:


> Guys,
> Just got a hint from one of the applicants whose visa got approved yesterday... this is the email i sent to global helpdesk last evening.. and got the visa today morning!
> 
> _Application lodged: 31st March 2011
> Documents requested: Clarification Question No:82.
> 
> No other document was ever asked and finally the case was sent for Final approval in August.
> 
> Given in the below original mail from the Case Officer on 2nd June. This clearly states:
> 
> 
> *Processing times
> 
> Currently we are working to finalise most applications, where all documents have been provided, within 5 months of lodgement. However, some more complex applications may take longer to finalise if we require more detailed information to determine whether you meet the requirements for a visa.*
> 
> As per my discussion today, the Operator, has not provided me with any sound reason as to why the Visa approval has gone beyond 5 months of lodgment. All I gather from her response is that there are *many senior case officers *working on approving the spouse visa and some of them are overloaded with work.
> If it is not the correct timeframe, request you to kindly provide an email where a corrected time period was communicated for our case due to overload on Senior Case officer.
> 
> Also, can I please request that equal distribution of work allocation should be maintained? My husband and I have waited patiently for last 5 months to be together. Each additional day seems like emotional torture and frustration for us. And a simple solution of balanced work load is just common sense.
> 
> My application has now been reviewed by 2 case officers and now hopefully by the senior Case Officer for final decision for last 5.5 months.
> 
> Can you please give me a concrete answer as to why my visa is not yet approved? Why should it take over 5 months when the original mail assured us that application will be finalized in 5 months of lodgement?
> _
> 
> Hope this helps you guys who have waited for over 5 months. Check in your email from CO is the processing time has been mentioned as ' within 5 months from lodgement'


Hi there,

I have filed the visa on 30th march and my case officer also requested the same query for 82 . After that I have been mailing my CO frequently after the 5 month due date....my co replied on th 14th that she will update this week but no use  to whom did you mail the above mail.... global helpdesk as in ?/? and were you informed that the visa has been forwarded to a senior officer ? help me out please !!!!


----------



## thegap

prisuda said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have filed the visa on 30th march and my case officer also requested the same query for 82 . After that I have been mailing my CO frequently after the 5 month due date....my co replied on th 14th that she will update this week but no use  to whom did you mail the above mail.... global helpdesk as in ?/? and were you informed that the visa has been forwarded to a senior officer ? help me out please !!!!


global helpdesk e-mail id is [email protected]. Has ur case officer sent ur file to decision makers or not?who is ur case officer????????????


----------



## prisuda

thegap said:


> global helpdesk e-mail id is [email protected]. Has ur case officer sent ur file to decision makers or not?who is ur case officer????????????


I dono all that.... they havent told anything to me...that is what is worryin me all the more.... my CO is Neeru mary...


----------



## thegap

prisuda said:


> I dono all that.... they havent told anything to me...that is what is worryin me all the more.... my CO is Neeru mary...


neeru mary my CO as well... she is so damn slow.............. have they asked for ur passport?have u submited it at AHC????


----------



## prisuda

thegap said:


> neeru mary my CO as well... she is so damn slow.............. have they asked for ur passport?have u submited it at AHC????


Yes...i recently only saw this post. And i am seeing all the other posts related to neeru mary and the info abt her...  I have no clue whether my file was sent to higher officer...after seeing the posts here, i am planning to mail to immi.gov itself....nope... my passport has not yet been asked!!No reply...no information...nothing.....


----------



## Guest

hello evryone,
ny gud news frm mr.atul yet....


----------



## km2410

inozland said:


> Mate, thank you for ur advice. I did fight with the operator couple of days ago.
> When I wanted to talk to my co, she said CO will call me next week. I have a feeling CO is not gonna call me next week -- I will fight again I will do the same the way u did!


hi,
Do 1 thing tell operator to transfercall to krutika {OTL(operator team leader) }n tell her that u only told that i will get visa in dis week...argue with her that u all give false info to us n i need to talk to senior CO..i think dis will work


----------



## thegap

prisuda said:


> Yes...i recently only saw this post. And i am seeing all the other posts related to neeru mary and the info abt her...  I have no clue whether my file was sent to higher officer...after seeing the posts here, i am planning to mail to immi.gov itself....nope... my passport has not yet been asked!!No reply...no information...nothing.....



ok... same as mine.they haven't even asked for my passport yet.....i applied on 7th april.......... don hav ny clue wts happening in thr???? Bt u can call dem on monday mornin and tell dem to transfer ur call to neeru.........


----------



## prisuda

thegap said:


> ok... same as mine.they haven't even asked for my passport yet.....i applied on 7th april.......... don hav ny clue wts happening in thr???? Bt u can call dem on monday mornin and tell dem to transfer ur call to neeru.........


hmmm....hopefully they should do that....but one doubt...my husband was planning to take me in tourist visa if this takes any longer...is this possible even if my passport is asked for spouse visa stamping?any ideas on that?


----------



## thegap

prisuda said:


> hmmm....hopefully they should do that....but one doubt...my husband was planning to take me in tourist visa if this takes any longer...is this possible even if my passport is asked for spouse visa stamping?any ideas on that?


sorry no idea bout tht but i did read one of d post by one member whose visitor visa is granted after 3 months.dey applied in may.all i can say w8 for nxt week.u''ll get visa in dis cumin days...........


----------



## prisuda

thegap said:


> sorry no idea bout tht but i did read one of d post by one member whose visitor visa is granted after 3 months.dey applied in may.all i can say w8 for nxt week.u''ll get visa in dis cumin days...........



I had already been to Australia in tourist visa and they granted it within 15 days...But as you say, i am going to wait till next week. If i dont get any solid information then i am planning to leave in tourist visa.... Only by going through this thread i have realised that there are so maaaany people in the same boat as mine....any ways luck to you too  Wishing for the best!


----------



## thegap

prisuda said:


> I had already been to Australia in tourist visa and they granted it within 15 days...But as you say, i am going to wait till next week. If i dont get any solid information then i am planning to leave in tourist visa.... Only by going through this thread i have realised that there are so maaaany people in the same boat as mine....any ways luck to you too  Wishing for the best!


thnx nd gud luck to u too.do post d date when u get ur visa...............


----------



## prisuda

thegap said:


> thnx nd gud luck to u too.do post d date when u get ur visa...............


sure i wil... after the hustle n bustle of the spreadsheet, i finally found it and updated my details....hoping for the best...


----------



## ravin4all

JASP,

Thanks for your email.

I have asked my wife to do same.

Fingers crossed..

Wish you a happy & prosperous life..

Cheers


----------



## lalo1024

prisuda said:


> I had already been to Australia in tourist visa and they granted it within 15 days...But as you say, i am going to wait till next week. If i dont get any solid information then i am planning to leave in tourist visa.... Only by going through this thread i have realised that there are so maaaany people in the same boat as mine....any ways luck to you too  Wishing for the best!


Visitor visa is not a good idea.. I considered that option and called to case officer "Neeru Mary" she said you can apply for tourist visa if you want high chances are of rejection. even thought your passport is with us we can send it back to you if you want for tourist visa. 

but i personally think its not good option because you can come on visitor visa and they will grant for olnly about 2-3 months then you have to go out of country or if 309 visa file openes you have to leave australia to get 309 granted but again how long you have to stay out is not sure.. so going to newzealand for holiday and getting 309 from there is not good idea because you don't know how long they gonna take to grat visa.. atleast 10 days if not more i would say...

have patience.. I applied in MAY and i met with accident here but still having patience.. nothing much we can do.. yeah you can push them with firm calls once you hit 4.5 months as you expect it to forwarded to senior case officer.

I called yesterday to talk with neeru and some one told me that neeru takes call between 9-2pm. so please guys be nice and call with firm points.. otherwise she won't be able to process our visa files and will keep answering our calls all day..


----------



## inozland

not yet! I can see that there are 2 march applicants in the spreadsheet are still waiting for Atul to finish processing. I can see there is some "SPECIFIC ISSUE" with ATUL, dunno how can we help ourselves! He does not respond to emails, so we expect he will finish is job quckly, unfortunately his processing standard quite the opposite. 



frenchfries said:


> hello evryone,
> ny gud news frm mr.atul yet....


----------



## inozland

@nick.perth
Any update mate ?


----------



## inozland

congrats da124 and dipenpatel123. Have wonderful life in OZ.
It seems that April applications are moving very fast compared to March, it was expected I think


----------



## nepaliboy

hey guys i have one question, How do you know whether the medicals has been cleared from australia?


----------



## prisuda

lalo1024 said:


> Visitor visa is not a good idea.. I considered that option and called to case officer "Neeru Mary" she said you can apply for tourist visa if you want high chances are of rejection. even thought your passport is with us we can send it back to you if you want for tourist visa.
> 
> but i personally think its not good option because you can come on visitor visa and they will grant for olnly about 2-3 months then you have to go out of country or if 309 visa file openes you have to leave australia to get 309 granted but again how long you have to stay out is not sure.. so going to newzealand for holiday and getting 309 from there is not good idea because you don't know how long they gonna take to grat visa.. atleast 10 days if not more i would say...
> 
> have patience.. I applied in MAY and i met with accident here but still having patience.. nothing much we can do.. yeah you can push them with firm calls once you hit 4.5 months as you expect it to forwarded to senior case officer.
> 
> I called yesterday to talk with neeru and some one told me that neeru takes call between 9-2pm. so please guys be nice and call with firm points.. otherwise she won't be able to process our visa files and will keep answering our calls all day..


Hmm thanks a lot for the valuable information, i had applied in march mate...but as i was in australia for 3 months already during the spouse visa process, i have my passport with me, so my husband planned to apply for tourist visa. He is missing me a lot as the other folks had mentioned of missing their partners in this forum..  so he planned to get me be with him...i have to contact neeru mary on monday...if she does not reply i will be mailing to the immi.gov mail id....keeping fingers crossed


----------



## inozland

@prisuda,
interesting u were already in OZ during spouse visa processing. Is ur CO aware of the fact you are in India now ? Unless she knows this she can't grant ur visa.


----------



## h4g

*Visa granted on 12/09/2011*

DOL:16/03/2011(submitted passport,pcc,all other docs)
Medical:18/03/2011
CO(Ruby):09/05/2011
Docs requested:Qn.81 and 82 in 47sp and spouse tax explanation(09/05/2011)
Docs submitted:13/06/2011

Then no news.Ruby said to wait till September.

New Co Assigned(Harpreet):August 1
Then she asked for sometime to review all docs.
Amendment(tax) asked on:09/09/2011
Submitted it on:11/09/2011(cz it was ready with us on tat day)
Visa granted:12/09/2011
Passport got back:16/09/2011

My both COs were good in responses to our emails.Between 16/03/2011 and 12/09/2011,I called and mailed AHC only 3 or 4 times to just enquire abt the status.
Waited patiently and prayed alot,atlast they granted visa.
Me flying to Aus by 1st week of october by singapore airlines(baggage weight:40kg+7kg)

Thanks to all forum members who supported each others in many ways.
Good luck to all who are waiting for visa.You will get visa soon.Pray well!!!


----------



## Jasp

prisuda said:


> Hmm thanks a lot for the valuable information, i had applied in march mate...but as i was in australia for 3 months already during the spouse visa process, i have my passport with me, so my husband planned to apply for tourist visa. He is missing me a lot as the other folks had mentioned of missing their partners in this forum..  so he planned to get me be with him...i have to contact neeru mary on monday...if she does not reply i will be mailing to the immi.gov mail id....keeping fingers crossed


Hello
I just have a question. As you got your tourist visa with your spouse visa application. I just want to ask is your sponsor( spouse) permanent resident or citizen of australia or temporary resident.


----------



## lalo1024

prisuda said:


> Hmm thanks a lot for the valuable information, i had applied in march mate...but as i was in australia for 3 months already during the spouse visa process, i have my passport with me, so my husband planned to apply for tourist visa. He is missing me a lot as the other folks had mentioned of missing their partners in this forum..  so he planned to get me be with him...i have to contact neeru mary on monday...if she does not reply i will be mailing to the immi.gov mail id....keeping fingers crossed


Every thing crossed...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## prisuda

inozland said:


> @prisuda,
> interesting u were already in OZ during spouse visa processing. Is ur CO aware of the fact you are in India now ? Unless she knows this she can't grant ur visa.


Yes it was nice to be with him for 3 months... well yes... she knows i am back to india... i came to india by august as we were expecting the visa by aug end! And i mailed her the day i returned,and then so many times after that, called many times but never reached her. She finally replied on 13th saying that she will update by the previous week...but as usual no reply till the weekend..still waiting


----------



## prisuda

h4g said:


> DOL:16/03/2011(submitted passport,pcc,all other docs)
> Medical:18/03/2011
> CO(Ruby):09/05/2011
> Docs requested:Qn.81 and 82 in 47sp and spouse tax explanation(09/05/2011)
> Docs submitted:13/06/2011
> 
> Then no news.Ruby said to wait till September.
> 
> New Co Assigned(Harpreet):August 1
> Then she asked for sometime to review all docs.
> Amendment(tax) asked on:09/09/2011
> Submitted it on:11/09/2011(cz it was ready with us on tat day)
> Visa granted:12/09/2011
> Passport got back:16/09/2011
> 
> My both COs were good in responses to our emails.Between 16/03/2011 and 12/09/2011,I called and mailed AHC only 3 or 4 times to just enquire abt the status.
> Waited patiently and prayed alot,atlast they granted visa.
> Me flying to Aus by 1st week of october by singapore airlines(baggage weight:40kg+7kg)
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who supported each others in many ways.
> Good luck to all who are waiting for visa.You will get visa soon.Pray well!!!


Congrats mate !!!Yep praying for everyone as well to get their visas without delays !!!


----------



## prisuda

Jasp said:


> Hello
> I just have a question. As you got your tourist visa with your spouse visa application. I just want to ask is your sponsor( spouse) permanent resident or citizen of australia or temporary resident.


He is a permanent resident...


----------



## prisuda

lalo1024 said:


> Every thing crossed...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


 Right ... can feel the frustration....but what to do... things at times happen this way!!


----------



## Guest

inozland said:


> not yet! I can see that there are 2 march applicants in the spreadsheet are still waiting for Atul to finish processing. I can see there is some "SPECIFIC ISSUE" with ATUL, dunno how can we help ourselves! He does not respond to emails, so we expect he will finish is job quckly, unfortunately his processing standard quite the opposite.




 m super sad nw ..... :'(


----------



## inozland

@frenchfries

any recent update for ur case from Atul/Operator/Global helpdesk ?

My DOL 28April.. and it's still with Atul....

Everytime I call they say it is under process! dunno how long it will be
under process! 





frenchfries said:


> m super sad nw ..... :'(


----------



## SriKrishnas

Hi 
I have just come acrossed this very useful forum.

We have lodged for Prspective Marriage Visa Subclass 300.

DOL: 10th May 2011
CO assigend: ATUL Bhakshi, 25th June 2011
Interviewed my fiance: 20th July 2011
Additional docs requested: 22nd July 2011
Additional docs submitted: 30th July 2011

Can anyone please let me know whether any applications lodged after this date are finalised?
I got an email with 5month average time, when the application was lodged.
Recently i saw on the IMMI website saying that it is revised. Is this revised time applicable to the applications lodged before june 2011?

Thanks for sharing the very useful information while going through lot of anxiety during the waiting periord.

Good Luck to all
srikrishnas


----------



## inozland

@srikrishnas 

Wellcome to the forum!

Most of the folks in this forum applied for subclass 309/100.
This forum has a spreadsheet that keeps track of visa time line.. as of now AHC, Delhi has approvied subclass 309 till 2nd week of April.
Here is the link
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL&f=0&rm=full#gid=0

Bad news is that ATUL is probably slow or one of the toughest case officer out there. He keeps interviewing people. We are not aware of any case in this forum approved by CO ATUL. My case is also with ATUL. 

Even though AHC web site says average processing time 7 months, we are seeing cases are cleared within 5.5 months. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## projectOZ

i think @grewal15, @inozland, @frenchfries, @ravin4all, @sandeep and @srikrishnas all share the same CO.

i seem to be the last of the lot in terms of lodgement date .. (thanks to this forum i am now going to be prepared for an interview .. i had assumed i may not have an interview after submitting almost 2Kgs of documentation .... but looks like our CO operates differently)

inozland, grewal15 and frenchfries could not find ur entries in the spreadsheet .. not sure if i missed reading it .. or it is not there in the excel

lets continue sharing information amongst us. Looks like we need to learn from each others experiences and be prepared.

@nick. perth u are the only person who seems to have got his visa and have had atul s your CO .. if i remember correctly, your wife and your sister- in-law had applied for their visas simultaneously .. can you please update us with your experience ? it might help all of us 

thanks 
projectOZ


----------



## inozland

@projectOZ
I tried adding my entry many many times.. some how I did not work!
Anyway I will try again.
nick.perth did not get visa, the entry in the sheet is for their sister(Jitin was the CO). nick.perth is still waiting for visa.
FYI my wife was interviewed on first week of July. I am expecting an interview soon!


----------



## projectOZ

inozland said:


> @projectOZ
> I tried adding my entry many many times.. some how I did not work!
> Anyway I will try again.
> nick.perth did not get visa, the entry in the sheet is for their sister(Jitin was the CO). nick.perth is still waiting for visa.
> FYI my wife was interviewed on first week of July. I am expecting an interview soon!


oh .. this is not good ... thanks for the info inozland .. 

with respect to the interview .. can you please share the questions that were asked .. reading the other posts .. i gathered he generally asks things like
1. tax related stuff .. (if you have tax related problems)
2. how did u meet each other .. how did u decide to get married etc. 

any thing else ? ..

i had one question .. since they are interviewing us separately .. do they expect our answers to match ?

thanks projectOZ


----------



## Jasp

projectOZ said:


> oh .. this is not good ... thanks for the info inozland ..
> 
> with respect to the interview .. can you please share the questions that were asked .. reading the other posts .. i gathered he generally asks things like
> 1. tax related stuff .. (if you have tax related problems)
> 2. how did u meet each other .. how did u decide to get married etc.
> 
> any thing else ? ..
> 
> i had one question .. since they are interviewing us separately .. do they expect our answers to match ?
> 
> thanks projectOZ


Hello
I want to give you some info on this.For sure they want to match all the answers. They will ask same questions from both of you so just prepare the answers in advance Nd if there is any question u are not prepared then try to tell the truth as they will match it with ur spouse. All the best.
Jas


----------



## SriKrishnas

Thanks @inozland.

I have uploaded my details to the spreadsheet.
Not a good news for me to after getting to know about Atul's lazy working culture.


----------



## inozland

@projectOz
They asked very general questions -- like when did u get married, how many ppl attended ur marriage and the general stuf you have already mentioned in the personal declarations, form 40SP and 47SP. You can't go wrong with those questions. Just read through your application. 

If they interview both applicant and the partner, then their answear should match I feel.
My wife was interviewed in July, but till date I have not been interviewed.
I did not claim any fake tax offset -- so they did not ask anything about it.
Intersetingly all the requested documents asked over the the same phone interview, no official mail was sent ever. This was very surprising for us.



projectOZ said:


> oh .. this is not good ... thanks for the info inozland ..
> 
> with respect to the interview .. can you please share the questions that were asked .. reading the other posts .. i gathered he generally asks things like
> 1. tax related stuff .. (if you have tax related problems)
> 2. how did u meet each other .. how did u decide to get married etc.
> 
> any thing else ? ..
> 
> i had one question .. since they are interviewing us separately .. do they expect our answers to match ?
> 
> thanks projectOZ


----------



## inozland

@projectOZ
i feel that so far you are just fine, since u front loaded 2kG docs.. u wait till first week of October, by then if it is not fwded to senior CO then you are a viticm of "ATULISM". 
My wife's application will complete 5 months in 10 days time, and it is still with ATUL, I am kind of unhappy about it. From last week I have started monitoring the progress. 

Jasp had a very good suggestion few days ago. Both should Keep mailing to your CO requesting to process. I do see a good reasioning -- as this will hint them that both of you are serious about your relationship and it is continuing. 



projectOZ said:


> oh .. this is not good ... thanks for the info inozland ..
> 
> with respect to the interview .. can you please share the questions that were asked .. reading the other posts .. i gathered he generally asks things like
> 1. tax related stuff .. (if you have tax related problems)
> 2. how did u meet each other .. how did u decide to get married etc.
> 
> any thing else ? ..
> 
> i had one question .. since they are interviewing us separately .. do they expect our answers to match ?
> 
> thanks projectOZ


----------



## Jasp

inozland said:


> @projectOZ
> i feel that so far you are just fine, since u front loaded 2kG docs.. u wait till first week of October, by then if it is not fwded to senior CO then you are a viticm of "ATULISM".
> My wife's application will complete 5 months in 10 days time, and it is still with ATUL, I am kind of unhappy about it. From last week I have started monitoring the progress.
> 
> Jasp had a very good suggestion few days ago. Both should Keep mailing to your CO requesting to process. I do see a good reasioning -- as this will hint them that both of you are serious about your relationship and it is continuing.


Hello
Just don't worry about file going to senior CO. It's just excuse if they want to take more time to grant visa. In my case file was still in processing on tuesday Nd on Wednesday we received visa.
Jas


----------



## Sims07

Hi frndz

DOL :13/04/2011
CO assingned: 16/06/2011
Documents required: 20/06/2011 , ( tax assesment , pcc from Australia , q82 of form 47 )
CO name :Atul bakshi 
still waiting for any further response from him


----------



## projectOZ

thanks @jasp and @inozland .. will start following up with AHC on a weekly basis from the 1st week of Oct. 

yup .. we did front load a lot of documents irrespective of whether it was required or not ... 
this forum and the spread sheet was really useful .. i found this forum almost a month before i lodged my application and went through the spread sheet and sort of front loaded all docs that were mentioned in the "Additional docs requested" column. (wanted to do everything possible from our side to reduce the timeline). 
unfortunately i don't think it is helping  .. 

projectOZ


----------



## projectOZ

Sims07 said:


> Hi frndz
> 
> DOL :13/04/2011
> CO assingned: 16/06/2011
> Documents required: 20/06/2011 , ( tax assesment , pcc from Australia , q82 of form 47 )
> CO name :Atul bakshi
> still waiting for any further response from him


welcome to the forum Sims07 . 
makes me wonder .. how many applications is atul handling .. in this forum itself we are 8 to 9 of us ...


----------



## inozland

Looks like many applications are queued up with ATUL.
On top of that festive season is gonna start in Oct in India-- AHC ppl will be going on holidays!
I have a feeling ATUL might be Bengali and if so durga puja is on first week of Oct. I am sure he will be on
leave for a week!
Next week at least one application should come through from him -- hope it's mine  



projectOZ said:


> makes me wonder .. how many applications is atul handling .. in this forum itself we are 8 to 9 of us ...


----------



## Sims07

It's so frustrating ,,,, wait wait , no response


----------



## inozland

did you call them ?


Sims07 said:


> It's so frustrating ,,,, wait wait , no response


----------



## Guest

inozland said:


> Looks like many applications are queued up with ATUL.
> On top of that festive season is gonna start in Oct in India-- AHC ppl will be going on holidays!
> I have a feeling ATUL might be Bengali and if so durga puja is on first week of Oct. I am sure he will be on
> leave for a week!
> Next week at least one application should come through from him -- hope it's mine


hey hi..
i guess mr.bakshi is punjabi..hop he grant m visa bfor karvachauth ... m jst waiting for my 5 months to get complete..den god only save him frm m... m so so frikking angry on him hes damn lazy.... AHC shud do sumthing bout hes wrk progress.


----------



## Sims07

Yes I called so many time n send emails but same answer under process , and now it's taking 7 months blah blah


----------



## inozland

May be he is punjabi... his surname is common between bengali and punjabi, but his name sounds like bengali  either way we want our visa very soon 

Few weeks ago he came back saying "he will be processing the application".
No news after that, operator keeps saying application will be fwded soon to senior CO. I was told this twice  

My guess, next week is very vital for many of us.. keep our fingers crossed. I hope AHC, Delhi re-distribute the work load if he is overloaded.



frenchfries said:


> hey hi..
> i guess mr.bakshi is punjabi..


----------



## inozland

7 monts excuse was thrown at me too .. then I said this is applicable to applicant after 1 st of July, and then she said nothing...realizing that I was angry she put me on hold, and later said she talked to the CO and CO will update you soon. After the phone call I realized she did not really talked to the CO, just found another excuse.

Bottom line is that they will trick you when you talk. 

Basically operators task is to avoid a direct chat with a co and applicant. I think this is reasonable, if we bombard COs with many phone calls then they will waste time in handling calls instead they should process applications.

Let's us see what happens next week!



Sims07 said:


> Yes I called so many time n send emails but same answer under process , and now it's taking 7 months blah blah


----------



## maniaus

Guys.... One question::: how do u knw that ur medical has been cleared from Australia.... Did u get any email or what??????


----------



## prisuda

Hope the week tomorrow proves helpful to all of us !!! All the best folks  Praying for the best.... its been more that 5.5 months!!!!


----------



## miky

Sims07 said:


> Hi frndz
> 
> DOL :13/04/2011
> CO assingned: 16/06/2011
> Documents required: 20/06/2011 , ( tax assesment , pcc from Australia , q82 of form 47 )
> CO name :Atul bakshi
> still waiting for any further response from him


hi Sim
I can see from the spreadsheet that another person (wifesick) who applied on the same date as urself has received their visa. Cant you use that reason and argue with them a bit. Not sure if it helps. But all the best


----------



## Sims07

Yea I knw what it's all depend on CO, n This atul is .......... My husband calling every week ,


----------



## pacsoft

inozland said:


> @projectOZ
> i feel that so far you are just fine, since u front loaded 2kG docs.. u wait till first week of October, by then if it is not fwded to senior CO then you are a viticm of "ATULISM".
> My wife's application will complete 5 months in 10 days time, and it is still with ATUL, I am kind of unhappy about it. From last week I have started monitoring the progress.
> 
> Jasp had a very good suggestion few days ago. Both should Keep mailing to your CO requesting to process. I do see a good reasioning -- as this will hint them that both of you are serious about your relationship and it is continuing.


I agree with Jasp.. You have to be very diplomatic while dealing with CO.. Even my experience says the same.. Whenever my wife used to email CO ( I used to review before emailing) we used to make sure that we are putting across our point very clearly but on the other hand being polite enough. Words like I understand your workload and Aus govt planning levels, and large number of applications etc - actually helps... In a way appreciate their effort in email (though not truly from bottom of heart as we all know) .. at least this will make them happy. Also something like you are planning to visit India soon if they think visa is still going to take long time etc.. This will re-emphasis that relationship is genuine and you are missing your wife... This may not speed up your visa but at least CO will respond with more accurate update .. Only reason I am saying as this worked for me... 

Hope everyone gets a happy face soon and enjoy life.. !!


----------



## Sims07

Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Your case has been assessed as meeting all requirements and placed in a queue. 

There are currently several hundred applications in the queue and many of them were lodged before yours, these must be decided in the order they were lodged to be fair to all applicants. 

When your application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be undertaken. *If nothing further is required you will be notified of the decision at that time. 

Please do not make any plans like booking flights until you receive notification that a visa has been granted. *Making such bookings will not speed up the process as we must be fair to all applicants. 

We hope the above information will be of some assistance
*
Regards
*
Client Contact Unit
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Australian High Commission
New Delhi, India
Phone: 91 11 4122 1000
Fax: * * *91 11 4149 4496
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Sims07

So this email means my file is send to senior CO or not ? Any idea frndz


----------



## Jasp

Sims07 said:


> So this email means my file is send to senior CO or not ? Any idea frndz


Hello
It surely means that your file is with senior co for final decision.
Jas


----------



## Sims07

atleast.......... A hope to get my visa ......


----------



## zafapr13

*AHC Delhi*

Hi Guyz, Quick updates of my file..Lodged 12/04/2011.

I called today with Team leader as second time as she asked me to...

She said its in final stage.
She told me that your documents(11/07/2011) which you have sent has been "actioned" and case office let you know by the end of the week,if she need any further docs or applicant interview.

If you don't get any email for further docs or phone interview then your file will go for final decision.

I don't understand what they are doing.Is anyone aware of this tricks from AHC Delhi.

Everytime they made up new stories...

Very disappointing...


----------



## inozland

@Sims07 
You are on track mate...
Congrats Mr Atul Bakshi.. You did it eventually!



Sims07 said:


> atleast.......... A hope to get my visa ......


----------



## inozland

@zafapr13
I think this is a new trick from AHC, Delhi.
May be u your file is ready for visa, however they are trying to buy some time
from u.


zafapr13 said:


> Hi Guyz, Quick updates of my file..Lodged 12/04/2011.
> 
> I called today with Team leader as second time as she asked me to...
> 
> She said its in final stage.
> She told me that your documents(11/07/2011) which you have sent has been "actioned" and case office let you know by the end of the week,if she need any further docs or applicant interview.
> 
> If you don't get any email for further docs or phone interview then your file will go for final decision.
> 
> I don't understand what they are doing.Is anyone aware of this tricks from AHC Delhi.
> 
> Everytime they made up new stories...
> 
> Very disappointing...


----------



## inozland

@maniaus
My guess is operator will tell you if you ask them


maniaus said:


> Guys.... One question::: how do u knw that ur medical has been cleared from Australia.... Did u get any email or what??????


----------



## SriKrishnas

Hi Guys, some people say they are contacting team leader. Can you please give me the details like name and phone number. How to reach ? Is it through operator only or is there any direct number?
Thanks.


----------



## inozland

@ravin4all
any update mate??


----------



## lalo1024

SriKrishnas said:


> Hi Guys, some people say they are contacting team leader. Can you please give me the details like name and phone number. How to reach ? Is it through operator only or is there any direct number?
> Thanks.


Krutika through ooerator

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zafapr13

SriKrishnas said:


> Hi Guys, some people say they are contacting team leader. Can you please give me the details like name and phone number. How to reach ? Is it through operator only or is there any direct number?
> Thanks.


Hi Srikrish,
Team Leader is Divyaa ext 331.I think few Team Leaders..depends on the case officer.my CO is Neeru.
Hope this might help.
Goodluck!!!


----------



## Guest

inozland said:


> @ravin4all
> any update mate??


...


any luck my friend.....


----------



## lalo1024

frenchfries said:


> ...
> 
> any luck my friend.....


I tried calling tht number... But voice mail of some male...
My co is neeru too

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lalo1024

What ever u guys say... I like their music while i am on hold... First time i am not getting bored on hold... Nice music... It keeps you motivated to WAIT!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## inozland

No luck yet! did you call today? looks like atul is clearing some cases.


----------



## inozland

yes.. music is nice... sometimes frightening... if it goes for on and on!



lalo1024 said:


> What ever u guys say... I like their music while i am on hold... First time i am not getting bored on hold... Nice music... It keeps you motivated to WAIT!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest

inozland said:


> No luck yet! did you call today? looks like atul is clearing some cases.


r u serious ..m trying to call him bt still on hold...did u call him tody...


----------



## inozland

I meant we have not heard anything from them today.
did not try to call him today as I called last friday. Who knows ur case may have been fwded to senior CO. ur DOL 6th April ??



frenchfries said:


> r u serious ..m trying to call him bt still on hold...did u call him tody...


----------



## Guest

inozland said:


> I meant we have not heard anything from them today.
> did not try to call him today as I called last friday. Who knows ur case may have been fwded to senior CO. ur DOL 6th April ??


no my dol is 26th april ...
my husband jst gt through aftr waiting for 1 n half hr n d operator said she spoke to mr. atul n currently hes wrking on our file if all d requirements are met he'll forward our file to senior CO ... he said same ven v called last week .....i dont knw whts wrong wid him..lets fingure crossed ..hop thr wil b gud news soon for evryone...


----------



## SriKrishnas

zafapr13 said:


> Hi Srikrish,
> Team Leader is Divyaa ext 331.I think few Team Leaders..depends on the case officer.my CO is Neeru.
> Hope this might help.
> Goodluck!!!


Thanks @zafapr13 and lalo1024

My CO is the famous Atul


----------



## prisuda

I called up today....first time when i called @ 9 , the operator put me on hold and then disconnected me then i tried till 4 pm  so many times and never got through!! then i got through now and and operator finally picked up 5 mins ago and as usual said that my case is still under process....not even forwarded to senior case officer  and said that all the requirements from my side were met and if required i will be contacted, i got really frustrated and spoke firmly that it is irritating ... i was told the same stuff of 7 months and i told that i have applied in march and that is only for july applicants ....i was asked for my CO and told Neeru and i was told to contact her between 9 to 2. It is really really irritating folks  I am going to call tomorrow and give them a real hard time... all these days i remained quiet. Not anymore. If anyone with CO same as mine and have any updates pls do so folks...thanks !


----------



## zafapr13

*Team Leader Direct Number.*



lalo1024 said:


> I tried calling tht number... But voice mail of some male...
> My co is neeru too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Hi Guyz,

Try this number Team Leader Divyaa.
Telephone: +91 11 41494331 | 41221000 (Extn 231) My CO is Neeru.
Goodluck...


----------



## prisuda

zafapr13 said:


> Hi Srikrish,
> Team Leader is Divyaa ext 331.I think few Team Leaders..depends on the case officer.my CO is Neeru.
> Hope this might help.
> Goodluck!!!


My co is also Neeru but i never got to know this team leader stuff...how did you get to know that???


----------



## zafapr13

prisuda said:


> My co is also Neeru but i never got to know this team leader stuff...how did you get to know that???


Hi Pris,

I got this number from email sent by team leader,i found that number may be accidentally.
I spoke to twice..she is fine and explain whats going on with your file,i mean access your file and read the status.Try 2morrow and let me know,how you go..

gudluck..


----------



## inozland

I think there is some misconception going around here.When u phone them, some operator picks right.. these operators are part of different different team, and each team may have their team leader.. I don't think this co-relattes to your Case Officer.


----------



## zafapr13

Today no one got good news !!!!


----------



## icedragon13

hi guys i have just joined
here is my timeline
applied 10 th may
and still waiting
co atul bakshi
i called ahc today and was told today that the time frame has been increased to 6 months. is that true? or they just said it for the heck of saying something


----------



## maniaus

inozland said:


> @maniaus
> My guess is operator will tell you if you ask them


@ inozland thanks dear appretiated...


----------



## projectOZ

icedragon13 said:


> hi guys i have just joined
> here is my timeline
> applied 10 th may
> and still waiting
> co atul bakshi
> i called ahc today and was told today that the time frame has been increased to 6 months. is that true? or they just said it for the heck of saying something



wow .. welcome to the gang ... either it is sheer conincidence that everyone who has Mr. Atul as their CO joins this forum, or that chap is really overloaded and over worked... 

maybe its time to start a new thread for people who have Mr. Atul as their CO.. 


icedragon13 the timeline is really confusing, i think in the past 10 days all of us have heard all kinds of timeline from AHC and / or our respective COs .. and it ranges anywhere between 5 months to 7 months.. 

so we will just have to wait and watch ... as far as this forum is concerned, people have got visas from 5 months to 6 months time frame.


----------



## br77

projectOZ said:


> wow .. welcome to the gang ... either it is sheer conincidence that everyone who has Mr. Atul as their CO joins this forum, or that chap is really overloaded and over worked...
> 
> maybe its time to start a new thread for people who have Mr. Atul as their CO..
> 
> 
> icedragon13 the timeline is really confusing, i think in the past 10 days all of us have heard all kinds of timeline from AHC and / or our respective COs .. and it ranges anywhere between 5 months to 7 months..
> 
> so we will just have to wait and watch ... as far as this forum is concerned, people have got visas from 5 months to 6 months time frame.


wow!!! Mr.Atul Bakshi seems like a very busy CO. it is very suprising though I haven't heard anyone having CO same as mine. my CO is Mausami Sadana. It looks like I am the only one with this CO.

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## nepaliboy

Hi everybody,

people who got Case Officer as Yashpal Singh, can you please share your experience with him?


----------



## footloose8989

SriKrishnas said:


> Hi
> I have just come acrossed this very useful forum.
> 
> We have lodged for Prspective Marriage Visa Subclass 300.
> 
> DOL: 10th May 2011
> CO assigend: ATUL Bhakshi, 25th June 2011
> Interviewed my fiance: 20th July 2011
> Additional docs requested: 22nd July 2011
> Additional docs submitted: 30th July 2011
> 
> Can anyone please let me know whether any applications lodged after this date are finalised?
> I got an email with 5month average time, when the application was lodged.
> Recently i saw on the IMMI website saying that it is revised. Is this revised time applicable to the applications lodged before june 2011?
> 
> Thanks for sharing the very useful information while going through lot of anxiety during the waiting periord.
> 
> Good Luck to all
> srikrishnas


Hi Srikrishnas,

Nice to know I have a company in this forum. I too have applied for the prospective visa. Surprisingly, not many go by this pathway as many opt for partner visa as they get married in India. 

It would be nice to hear ur story about how u opted for subclass 300 and not 309. What evidences have you submitted so far and what was asked in the interview. 

I had submitted all the paperwork relating to the visa. 
- In addition to the forms 47 and 40, 80 and stat declaration, I also submitted intended marriage certificate (wedding date and venue in aus)
- Our engagement photos, video, receipts for ceremony hall and other related expenses. 
- PCC, medicals were frontloaded
- 3 years tax statements, work letter, pay slips and pretty much all the critical docs that could be asked. 

Lodged file on 10 Jun , CO assigned 23 Aug , updated form 47SP sent 26 Aug , and waiting on medical clearance. 

It would be nice to hear from your side. 

Cheers,


----------



## greenapple

Hey 

my visa granted on thursday but not received passport yet.any idea how long does it take to receive passport?

Funny thing is i called AHC yesterday ,the operator said i might receive my visa within 7 months time frame they have no clue at all.


----------



## miky

nepaliboy said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> people who got Case Officer as Yashpal Singh, can you please share your experience with him?


mine is Yashpal as well. We emailed him 2 months ago. Still no reply. 
Our date of lodgement is 26/4/2011
Still waiting for any update...As per the contact center, our file is still with the Case Officer


----------



## lalo1024

greenapple said:


> Hey
> 
> my visa granted on thursday but not received passport yet.any idea how long does it take to receive passport?
> 
> Funny thing is i called AHC yesterday ,the operator said i might receive my visa within 7 months time frame they have no clue at all.


hehehe... bloody stupids.. bunch of monkeys of Delhi are employed by AHC to generate all possible excuses in universe.... 
No integrity of system at all.....


----------



## lalo1024

lalo1024 said:


> Ohhh man... More than 5 months???? AHC deserves big blast... Anna hazare..... Do some thing for us too man...!!!! AHC policy makers will live shortest life on the earth. God won't spare those bloidy loosers


what a co-incidence.. I said AHC deserves big blast one day and within next few days some highly frustrated spouse planned a bomb in Delhi. 

but stupid spouses didn't know that "HC" was "high court" not "High Commission". .....bas jaake fod diyaa bomb...


----------



## nepaliboy

miky said:


> mine is Yashpal as well. We emailed him 2 months ago. Still no reply.
> Our date of lodgement is 26/4/2011
> Still waiting for any update...As per the contact center, our file is still with the Case Officer


My date of lodgement is 27/04/2011, which is a day after you and same CO. He is not replying to my e-mails and i haven't called the call center yet, I'm going to call in the next few days...


----------



## miky

nepaliboy said:


> My date of lodgement is 27/04/2011, which is a day after you and same CO. He is not replying to my e-mails and i haven't called the call center yet, I'm going to call in the next few days...


We have called the contact centre. First they said time frame is 7 months. But after argument that we applied in April they confirmed it to be 5 months. And after that the standard reply was that your 5 months are not up yet. Please do not call before that. If the case officer needs any further information we will contact you.

So another week before I start ringing them again.


----------



## nepaliboy

interesting the average processing time for 309/100 has been changed to 6 months hahaha


----------



## nepaliboy

miky said:


> We have called the contact centre. First they said time frame is 7 months. But after argument that we applied in April they confirmed it to be 5 months. And after that the standard reply was that your 5 months are not up yet. Please do not call before that. If the case officer needs any further information we will contact you.
> 
> So another week before I start ringing them again.


that is just an excuse, after you call when your 5 months been complete they will give you some another random reason.


----------



## rishu

br77 said:


> wow!!! Mr.Atul Bakshi seems like a very busy CO. it is very suprising though I haven't heard anyone having CO same as mine. my CO is Mausami Sadana. It looks like I am the only one with this CO.
> 
> Good luck guys!!![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> hey i too have 2nd case officer Mausami Sadana , bt the best part is that i never received any mail and call from the tym she is handling my case, operator told me that she is ur new co and when i asked for her number or mail id, operator refused to give..
> can u share ur experince about her...


----------



## rishu

hey i too have 2nd case officer Mausami Sadana , bt the best part is that i never received any mail and call from the tym she is handling my case, operator told me that she is ur new co and when i asked for her number or mail id, operator refused to give..
can u share ur experince about her...


----------



## rishu

br77 said:


> wow!!! Mr.Atul Bakshi seems like a very busy CO. it is very suprising though I haven't heard anyone having CO same as mine. my CO is Mausami Sadana. It looks like I am the only one with this CO.
> 
> Good luck guys!!!


hey i too have 2nd case officer Mausami Sadana , bt the best part is that i never received any mail and call from the tym she is handling my case, operator told me that she is ur new co and when i asked for her number or mail id, operator refused to give..
can u share ur experince about her...


----------



## raj_civil

*Case Officer Allocation - regarding*

Hi there,
Can anyone advice on the timeframe for the allocation of Case officer as my wife lodged her application on 24-Aug-2011.

Any help in this regard would be of much help.

Regards,


Raj


----------



## Sims07

Hello dear ,
welcome 

It's too early , Still there is long way to go like us . Dear


----------



## maniaus

raj_civil said:


> Hi there,
> Can anyone advice on the timeframe for the allocation of Case officer as my wife lodged her application on 24-Aug-2011.
> 
> Any help in this regard would be of much help.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Raj


Hi raj, expect the allocation of CO between 8-10 weeks of date of lodgment... Cheers...


----------



## SriKrishnas

icedragon13 said:


> hi guys i have just joined
> here is my timeline
> applied 10 th may
> and still waiting
> co atul bakshi
> i called ahc today and was told today that the time frame has been increased to 6 months. is that true? or they just said it for the heck of saying something


Hi @icedragon13, my dol is 10 may as well. CO is also Atul. Please keep me informed of the results with your case.
6 months is for the applicants lodged after july.


----------



## SriKrishnas

footloose8989 said:


> Hi Srikrishnas,
> 
> Nice to know I have a company in this forum. I too have applied for the prospective visa. Surprisingly, not many go by this pathway as many opt for partner visa as they get married in India.
> 
> It would be nice to hear ur story about how u opted for subclass 300 and not 309. What evidences have you submitted so far and what was asked in the interview.
> 
> I had submitted all the paperwork relating to the visa.
> - In addition to the forms 47 and 40, 80 and stat declaration, I also submitted intended marriage certificate (wedding date and venue in aus)
> - Our engagement photos, video, receipts for ceremony hall and other related expenses.
> - PCC, medicals were frontloaded
> - 3 years tax statements, work letter, pay slips and pretty much all the critical docs that could be asked.
> 
> Lodged file on 10 Jun , CO assigned 23 Aug , updated form 47SP sent 26 Aug , and waiting on medical clearance.
> 
> It would be nice to hear from your side.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi footloose8989, i think you have submitted all the necessary documents. i feel the process of 300 is same as 309. 
In addition to the paperwork you have told, i was asked by co for parents affidavits with their permission to marry in aus.

who is your co?


----------



## SriKrishnas

raj_civil said:


> Hi there,
> Can anyone advice on the timeframe for the allocation of Case officer as my wife lodged her application on 24-Aug-2011.
> 
> Any help in this regard would be of much help.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Raj


5 to 6 weeks is ideally.


----------



## prisuda

zafapr13 said:


> Hi Pris,
> 
> I got this number from email sent by team leader,i found that number may be accidentally.
> I spoke to twice..she is fine and explain whats going on with your file,i mean access your file and read the status.Try 2morrow and let me know,how you go..
> 
> gudluck..


I got through today luckily by one time nd operator is saying the same story of 7 months, and that eeryone cant talk to the CO and if anything is required i will be contacted. I was a little upset and told that i wouldnt be calling if i was given any intmation, and then for that she said she will ask the CO to mail me. After she said all that , i felt i couldnt say anything more and i asked her to remind CO and cut the call....im thinking i should wait till this friday and again remind them until i get a reply. Or will it make any worthwhile if i mail the immi.gov guys???? I m confused now


----------



## Jasp

prisuda said:


> I got through today luckily by one time nd operator is saying the same story of 7 months, and that eeryone cant talk to the CO and if anything is required i will be contacted. I was a little upset and told that i wouldnt be calling if i was given any intmation, and then for that she said she will ask the CO to mail me. After she said all that , i felt i couldnt say anything more and i asked her to remind CO and cut the call....im thinking i should wait till this friday and again remind them until i get a reply. Or will it make any worthwhile if i mail the immi.gov guys???? I m confused now


Hello
My suggestion is that you should email your case officer even if you don't get any response but believe me it makes difference. Keep mailing your co regularly.
Jas


----------



## Guest

inozland said:


> I think there is some misconception going around here.When u phone them, some operator picks right.. these operators are part of different different team, and each team may have their team leader.. I don't think this co-relattes to your Case Officer.



hey buddy ,
do u hv any idea ven AHC gt holidys next week...and ny update bout ur case..


----------



## inozland

Australia Visa
has the holdiay list.
no update on my case. still waiting... all they are saying if they need more information then they will contact..


frenchfries said:


> hey buddy ,
> do u hv any idea ven AHC gt holidys next week...and ny update bout ur case..


----------



## inozland

@greenapple,
mate you should check with vfs.
How did you send ur pasport to AHC?
https://www.visaservices.org.in/Australia-india-tracking/
check this link.


greenapple said:


> Hey
> 
> my visa granted on thursday but not received passport yet.any idea how long does it take to receive passport?
> 
> Funny thing is i called AHC yesterday ,the operator said i might receive my visa within 7 months time frame they have no clue at all.


----------



## icedragon13

SriKrishnas said:


> Hi @icedragon13, my dol is 10 may as well. CO is also Atul. Please keep me informed of the results with your case.
> 6 months is for the applicants lodged after july.


hey srikrisnhas. yes, i will surely do that . btw my application has been with the final co for over 2.5 months and when i called them yesterday , the operator gave me a timeline of 6 months. i argued and said it should be 5 months but she said that timeline has been revised. anyhow , i did talk to atul 5 or 6 weeks back and he assured me that my case would be looked at between october mid to oct end. i dont know who to believe. i emailed him a couple of times but he never replied. its indeed very frustrating and you please update me with your case as well. cheers


----------



## inozland

@icedragon13
how did you contact Mr Atul ? Did he call u?


icedragon13 said:


> hey srikrisnhas. yes, i will surely do that . btw my application has been with the final co for over 2.5 months and when i called them yesterday , the operator gave me a timeline of 6 months. i argued and said it should be 5 months but she said that timeline has been revised. anyhow , i did talk to atul 5 or 6 weeks back and he assured me that my case would be looked at between october mid to oct end. i dont know who to believe. i emailed him a couple of times but he never replied. its indeed very frustrating and you please update me with your case as well. cheers


----------



## icedragon13

inozland said:


> @icedragon13
> how did you contact Mr Atul ? Did he call u?


no, i called him to enquire about my case.


----------



## zafapr13

*AHC Delhi*



prisuda said:


> I got through today luckily by one time nd operator is saying the same story of 7 months, and that eeryone cant talk to the CO and if anything is required i will be contacted. I was a little upset and told that i wouldnt be calling if i was given any intmation, and then for that she said she will ask the CO to mail me. After she said all that , i felt i couldnt say anything more and i asked her to remind CO and cut the call....im thinking i should wait till this friday and again remind them until i get a reply. Or will it make any worthwhile if i mail the immi.gov guys???? I m confused now


Hi Pris,

Did u speak with Team Leader is it? or operator.


----------



## SriKrishnas

icedragon13 said:


> hey srikrisnhas. yes, i will surely do that . btw my application has been with the final co for over 2.5 months and when i called them yesterday , the operator gave me a timeline of 6 months. i argued and said it should be 5 months but she said that timeline has been revised. anyhow , i did talk to atul 5 or 6 weeks back and he assured me that my case would be looked at between october mid to oct end. i dont know who to believe. i emailed him a couple of times but he never replied. its indeed very frustrating and you please update me with your case as well. cheers


i want to wait till 10th october to finish 5 months. and then i will call them everyday. He never replies to the emails. The only reply received was long time back when i sent the additional documents requested by him. He said, he has received the documents, he will assess the case within August and he will come back if he requrie any more documents. He said, the decision wont be before october. I will wait till october 10th and then keep writing emails everyday.


----------



## SriKrishnas

My finace was working in Australia on a temporary business visa 456. He had to go back to india as the work was over. Then we lodged application for current visa. 456visa is still valid. But requires some interview letter or invitation letter from some comapany. Is there any chance some agent gives such letter? Just for my curiosity. Thanks guys.


----------



## h4g

greenapple said:


> Hey
> 
> my visa granted on thursday but not received passport yet.any idea how long does it take to receive passport?
> 
> Funny thing is i called AHC yesterday ,the operator said i might receive my visa within 7 months time frame they have no clue at all.


My visa granted on 12/09/2011 by 4:45 pm.
Passport got back on:16/09/2011 
through bluedart courier service.
Track ur passport within vfs's site as inozland said.


----------



## h4g

raj_civil said:


> Hi there,
> Can anyone advice on the timeframe for the allocation of Case officer as my wife lodged her application on 24-Aug-2011.
> 
> Any help in this regard would be of much help.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Raj



8-10 weeks.i got in 8th week.bt nwadys its taking time.pray well to get a good CO for processing file in best way!!


----------



## br77

rishu said:


> hey i too have 2nd case officer Mausami Sadana , bt the best part is that i never received any mail and call from the tym she is handling my case, operator told me that she is ur new co and when i asked for her number or mail id, operator refused to give..
> can u share ur experince about her...


No idea about her. I have just recvd one email from her so far. That was too just an introductory email saying she is my CO. that's it.....


----------



## pacsoft

h4g said:


> My visa granted on 12/09/2011 by 4:45 pm.
> Passport got back on:16/09/2011
> through bluedart courier service.
> Track ur passport within vfs's site as inozland said.


It depends where you are.. We applied through VFS Delhi .. Visa was granted on 09/08/2011 and the passport was received on 12/08/2011 - Friday afternoon by bluedart courier.. VFS did the courier to Patna. VFS received passport on 10/08/2011 and they did the courier same day.

Call VFS and they will give you the tracking number.


----------



## greenapple

pacsoft said:


> It depends where you are.. We applied through VFS Delhi .. Visa was granted on 09/08/2011 and the passport was received on 12/08/2011 - Friday afternoon by bluedart courier.. VFS did the courier to Patna. VFS received passport on 10/08/2011 and they did the courier same day.
> 
> Call VFS and they will give you the tracking number.


Frustrated called VFS ,they are not received passport yet.

visa granted 15/09/2011 and VFS tracking passport page still shows "application under process"

"da124" and "dipenpatel12" have you received passport????


----------



## lalo1024

Some one should get visa today.... Strongly Hoping tht it should be my wife....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zafapr13

lalo1024 said:


> Some one should get visa today.... Strongly Hoping tht it should be my wife....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Fingerscross...Goodluck


----------



## maniaus

Hi friends, can anyone Plz tell me that can I send requested doc as a soft copy via email.???? And if yes then on which email id??? Thanks


----------



## zafapr13

*Ahc*



maniaus said:


> Hi friends, can anyone Plz tell me that can I send requested doc as a soft copy via email.???? And if yes then on which email id??? Thanks


What sort of docs requested and when did u lodged?have got your CO requested for docs?You need to get approval from your CO either electronic or hard copy to send across....


----------



## maniaus

zafapr13 said:


> What sort of docs requested and when did u lodged?have got your CO requested for docs?You need to get approval from your CO either electronic or hard copy to send across....


No CO has been assigned yet but expecting it in a week or so... Jst advance preparation.... anyway thanks for that I got ur point...


----------



## zafapr13

maniaus said:


> No CO has been assigned yet but expecting it in a week or so... Jst advance preparation.... anyway thanks for that I got ur point...


My pleasure..


----------



## zafapr13

*AHC Delhi*

Any folks...called AHC Delhi...please share it here...
Any new stories from *AHC Delhi...*


----------



## nepaliboy

greenapple said:


> Frustrated called VFS ,they are not received passport yet.
> 
> visa granted 15/09/2011 and VFS tracking passport page still shows "application under process"
> 
> "da124" and "dipenpatel12" have you received passport????


hey greenapple, since your CO's name was yashpal can you please share your experience with him?

good luck getting your passport soon and enjoying the life in australia


----------



## HIRRAJ

*how long??????*

Hi guys,

We have applied on 02/05.
Do not know when CO assigned but received mail for addition docs on 30/06, CO:Jatin 

Documents sent on 06/08 very late because of PCC has been delayed so long for some reason.

My immigration agent call so many times to CO only once get chance talk with him and he said it is still processing,

Can you please guys advice when we should expect some reply from CO. and which dates file they are clearing now?

Thanks in advance.

RAJ


----------



## HIRRAJ

Please reply some one quickly as i have to organize something urgently,,,,,,please


----------



## nepaliboy

HIRRAJ said:


> Please reply some one quickly as i have to organize something urgently,,,,,,please


Umm they are processing so many files due to that reason they don't have time to reply i guess, really i gave on getting reply from my CO...I think they started clearing april applications... just have to be patience now i guess.


----------



## Jasp

HIRRAJ said:


> Please reply some one quickly as i have to organize something urgently,,,,,,please


Hello
As far as I know they are clearing march and April file at the moment. You should wait until end of October .
Jas


----------



## HIRRAJ

Thanks, where the spread sheet i can find so i can see the number of days of visa to be granted.


----------



## inozland

Here
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL&f=0&rm=full#gid=0



HIRRAJ said:


> Thanks, where the spread sheet i can find so i can see the number of days of visa to be granted.


----------



## Sims07

No good news today hmmmmm


----------



## icedragon13

Sims07 said:


> No good news today hmmmmm


come on somebody say something? give us some sort of good news


----------



## inozland

CO called my wife today. He asked her to resend some documents that are missing from her file. He did acknowledge that my wife did send those. Looks like AHC misplaces documents. So guys when you send something send in a proper envelope.


----------



## lalo1024

I am having serious medical condition here.. I called to speak with my case officer and abhijit picked up a call and said my CO is in meeting... I told him that i am happy to hold for 2 hours if i have to... He said no i can not put you on hold for that long. I said i am not convinced tht my CO IS in meeting. I want to talk to your supervisor. He tranfeered me to his supervisor and i told to supervisor that i want to speak with my CO. And she straight away transfered me to CO. 
Now it is confirmed that phone operators are there to distract people and just giving a sheet excuses which has no bases at all. Just ridiculas and just unprofessional and unethical... Wht a bunch of lierssss

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## inozland

@lalo1024
Get well soon mate.

You should fax/email a medical certificate and request them to grant your wife's visa soon. I am sure they will honour your request.



lalo1024 said:


> I am having serious medical condition here.. I called to speak with my case officer and abhijit picked up a call and said my CO is in meeting... I told him that i am happy to hold for 2 hours if i have to... He said no i can not put you on hold for that long. I said i am not convinced tht my CO IS in meeting. I want to talk to your supervisor. He tranfeered me to his supervisor and i told to supervisor that i want to speak with my CO. And she straight away transfered me to CO.
> Now it is confirmed that phone operators are there to distract people and just giving a sheet excuses which has no bases at all. Just ridiculas and just unprofessional and unethical... Wht a bunch of lierssss
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lalo1024

inozland said:


> @lalo1024
> Get well soon mate.
> 
> You should fax/email a medical certificate and request them to grant your wife's visa soon. I am sure they will honour your request.


I sent all medical certi last friday but still said early oct. PROBABLY

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## inozland

@lalo1024
Just 15 days I feel! It may happen earlier who knows!


----------



## inozland

@lalo1024
Just ask your wife to send a request email, that might help.
Good luck.


----------



## icedragon13

lalo1024 said:


> I sent all medical certi last friday but still said early oct. PROBABLY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


hey lalo1024. if i may ask then can u please tell when did you apply ?


----------



## inozland

I think he applied on 27th May (source spread sheet)


icedragon13 said:


> hey lalo1024. if i may ask then can u please tell when did you apply ?


----------



## Chsh

nepaliboy said:


> Umm they are processing so many files due to that reason they don't have time to reply i guess, really i gave on getting reply from my CO...I think they started clearing april applications... just have to be patience now i guess.


Friends,I guess I am the oldest one in terms of lodging application.I have lodged on 1st March,2011 and still waiting.They didnot even cleared March applications so rest of u r in a long queue.Even my CO is Atul Bakshi and he use to tell the same story day be day like he wud contact me the next week.guys can we complain against these system??any idea??


----------



## Chsh

how can we directly contact with the team leader??or is there any possible way to contact with higher authority??


----------



## inozland

@Chsh
Has he fwded ur application to senior CO ? How did you talk with Mr Atul Bakshi.
I have a feeling he is one of the CO who is very strict!



Chsh said:


> how can we directly contact with the team leader??or is there any possible way to contact with higher authority??


----------



## Sims07

Hi chsh

has he fwded ur file to senior CO ,


----------



## inozland

If I were you, both me and my wife would have sent a request mail to CO mentioning the date of lodgement.

Sometimes it may happen they have not looked your case by mistake.



Chsh said:


> how can we directly contact with the team leader??or is there any possible way to contact with higher authority??


----------



## Guest

Chsh said:


> Friends,I guess I am the oldest one in terms of lodging application.I have lodged on 1st March,2011 and still waiting.They didnot even cleared March applications so rest of u r in a long queue.Even my CO is Atul Bakshi and he use to tell the same story day be day like he wud contact me the next week.guys can we complain against these system??any idea??


hello..
are you serious ...u still waiting ..omg i dont understand what is he doing ..y hes keeping us waiting for so long...he dont even ask other doucuments ....m really worried..hop u''ll get ur visa soon dear ..wil pray for you


----------



## maniaus

Atul bakshi is the worst CO in AHC.... I pray that he will not be my CO... just an idiot... Has too many application in hand.... I don't knw how he is managing all this stuff.... And the strange thing is that no body is there to check his progress... Must be a fcn bribed employee... Son of a b***** ...


----------



## icedragon13

Chsh said:


> Friends,I guess I am the oldest one in terms of lodging application.I have lodged on 1st March,2011 and still waiting.They didnot even cleared March applications so rest of u r in a long queue.Even my CO is Atul Bakshi and he use to tell the same story day be day like he wud contact me the next week.guys can we complain against these system??any idea??


hey, i think case officer only accesses the file and then send it further up the order to a regional case officer who issues the visa, so call them and find why its not still been issued to you.


----------



## maniaus

Hi sims07... I jst want to ask u a ques... As mentioned in the spreadsheet.... U hve been asked for a pcc from Australia.... What does it mean????? I don't think that the sponsor has to provide a pcc as well???? Plz clarify.....


----------



## fionamit

*case officer*

does anyone has jitin rawal as the case officer just wanna know does he take long to process the visas or he is relatively quick, he is a nice and understanding man thats for sure but just wanna know if anyone knows the pace at which he processes the files


----------



## prisuda

Hope atleast someone waiting for their visa will get it within this weekend .. Hopes high!!


----------



## Jasp

Chsh said:


> Friends,I guess I am the oldest one in terms of lodging application.I have lodged on 1st March,2011 and still waiting.They didnot even cleared March applications so rest of u r in a long queue.Even my CO is Atul Bakshi and he use to tell the same story day be day like he wud contact me the next week.guys can we complain against these system??any idea??


Hello
There is Global feedback unit Nd there number is on immi website. Lodge your complaint with them Nd u will get answer in one week from senior officer Nd do tell them people who have lodged after u have got their visa.
Jas


----------



## lalo1024

inozland said:


> @lalo1024
> Just 15 days I feel! It may happen earlier who knows!


15 days.... I have fractured my spine. I am in bed all the time... Let's see how serious these people take!!! Bloody liers!!! I am definately complaining after getting visa.. My wife has already sent e-mail but no use man...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## br77

lalo1024 said:


> I am having serious medical condition here.. I called to speak with my case officer and abhijit picked up a call and said my CO is in meeting... I told him that i am happy to hold for 2 hours if i have to... He said no i can not put you on hold for that long. I said i am not convinced tht my CO IS in meeting. I want to talk to your supervisor. He tranfeered me to his supervisor and i told to supervisor that i want to speak with my CO. And she straight away transfered me to CO.
> Now it is confirmed that phone operators are there to distract people and just giving a sheet excuses which has no bases at all. Just ridiculas and just unprofessional and unethical... Wht a bunch of lierssss
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


well done mate...


----------



## footloose8989

SriKrishnas said:


> Hi footloose8989, i think you have submitted all the necessary documents. i feel the process of 300 is same as 309.
> In addition to the paperwork you have told, i was asked by co for parents affidavits with their permission to marry in aus.
> 
> who is your co?


Hi SriKrishnas,

Good to hear from you. My CO is Heena Lal. I so far havent heard any bad reviews about her. So hoping for a good outcome. 


In my case, my CO called my fiance and asked her a couple of critical questions such as - why have u guys not planned to get married in India, Are you happy with the idea of living together being Indians, Are you parents ok with this idea? etc. 
She immediatly rung me and asked the same set of questions to see if we both agreed on the same lines. 

I am not sure what the the CO's feel about the prospective marriage visas. As partner visas are the most usual cases. Hope it doesnt take extra long to process them as compared to the partner visa. 

- Just couple of questions on the interview, when you said your fiance was interviewed, was it a phone interview or a face to face. Also also what sort of questions were asked? 
- And another thing is - Did your CO ask you about if your parents are going to accompany you for your marriage or not? 
- If you're parents are going to attend your wedding in Australia, Have you thought about organising visitor visas for them?
- What date have you booked your intended marriage in Aus? 
- I have booked 21st Jan 2012 as the intended wedding date in Aus, but not sure what to do if the current visa processing is going to take 7 months - as my visa was lodged on 13 Jun - so 7 months will make it past 21st Jan with all the delay.

Waiting for your responses.

Cheers,


----------



## Sims07

Hi manius

that is my pcc Not my sponserS becoz I lived in aus for 3 years , then come back n got married .


----------



## maniaus

Sims07 said:


> Hi manius
> 
> that is my pcc Not my sponserS becoz I lived in aus for 3 years , then come back n got married .


Okkk.... That make sense... Thanks heaps... And all the best


----------



## zafapr13

*AHC Delhi*

Hi Guyz,

:ranger:

Any News....from AHC Delhi ?


----------



## miky

Just spoke to the AHC contact centre and was informed that our file has now gone through to the final round for decision making.

date of lodgement - 26/4/2011

She did say that there are still a lot of cases in the queue before me and visa will be granted based on the lodgement date.

Lets just hope it come through soon !!!!


----------



## zafapr13

miky said:


> Just spoke to the AHC contact centre and was informed that our file has now gone through to the final round for decision making.
> 
> date of lodgement - 26/4/2011
> 
> She did say that there are still a lot of cases in the queue before me and visa will be granted based on the lodgement date.
> 
> Lets just hope it come through soon !!!!


Congrats....

So they don't need any more docs? how to trust these operators..they made up different stories every-time...


----------



## pacsoft

fionamit said:


> does anyone has jitin rawal as the case officer just wanna know does he take long to process the visas or he is relatively quick, he is a nice and understanding man thats for sure but just wanna know if anyone knows the pace at which he processes the files


We had Jitin as CO.. Our experience is pretty ok, though my wife got visa only after we completed 5 months - but he cleared the file (sent for final decision) in 3 months.. but we had to wait for 2 months for visa (5 month rule)...
Jitin is fairly prompt is responding to emails etc .. Of course we did not bombarded him with emails .. we found him pretty ok compared to other COs on the forum here..


----------



## HIRRAJ

miky said:


> Just spoke to the AHC contact centre and was informed that our file has now gone through to the final round for decision making.
> 
> date of lodgement - 26/4/2011
> 
> She did say that there are still a lot of cases in the queue before me and visa will be granted based on the lodgement date.
> 
> Lets just hope it come through soon !!!![/QUOT
> 
> We have lodge on 02/05 and I did get same response yesterday from operator,,,so they playing around us,,,,,,still hope for the best.


----------



## HIRRAJ

pacsoft said:


> We had Jitin as CO.. Our experience is pretty ok, though my wife got visa only after we completed 5 months - but he cleared the file (sent for final decision) in 3 months.. but we had to wait for 2 months for visa (5 month rule)...
> Jitin is fairly prompt is responding to emails etc .. Of course we did not bombarded him with emails .. we found him pretty ok compared to other COs on the forum here..





I have Jatin as CO and it is been almost 5 months from the lodgements,,i get reply from him having said that your application is in final stage.....Let's see what happen,,,,Hope for the best,,,,,


----------



## HIRRAJ

zafapr13 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> :ranger:
> 
> Any News....from AHC Delhi ?



Yes i got reply from AHC having said that your file is still processing,,,,,wait,,,,wait,,,,,wait,,,,,,,howlong? god knows


----------



## Manpreet

greenapple said:


> Frustrated called VFS ,they are not received passport yet.
> 
> visa granted 15/09/2011 and VFS tracking passport page still shows "application under process"
> 
> "da124" and "dipenpatel12" have you received passport????


Hello greenapple
I got visa on 15 sep and we received our passport on Saturday and VFS delivered via bluedart 
Call VFS and then bluedart
Good luck frnds to all of applicants 
Hope everyone get their visas soon as possible.


----------



## inozland

I agree.. he is the worst. Unfortunately my case is with him...

Now he has an excuse that could not find certain documents in my wife's file.
So he asked her to re-send. It is possible that this is his another excuse for not working.

We are completing 5months very soon. After 5 months I will complain using global feedback.



maniaus said:


> Atul bakshi is the worst CO in AHC.... I pray that he will not be my CO... just an idiot... Has too many application in hand.... I don't knw how he is managing all this stuff.... And the strange thing is that no body is there to check his progress... Must be a fcn bribed employee... Son of a b***** ...


----------



## inozland

@ravin4all
have you got ur visa ?


----------



## prisuda

Hi folks, 

After pestering my co with mails and calls, finally after waitng for 5 months and 22 days now, i got this reply folks 

*Thank you for your email. Please note that we are presently working on cases which were lodged in the month of March. I confirm the receipt of documents sent by you and hopefully you will hear from our office soon.*

So march applicants, hopefully we have a ray of hope now !! We will have to pray and wait ... things will happen soon i guess...all the very best to others too !!


----------



## icedragon13

prisuda said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> After pestering my co with mails and calls, finally after waitng for 5 months and 22 days now, i got this reply folks
> 
> *Thank you for your email. Please note that we are presently working on cases which were lodged in the month of March. I confirm the receipt of documents sent by you and hopefully you will hear from our office soon.*
> 
> So march applicants, hopefully we have a ray of hope now !! We will have to pray and wait ... things will happen soon i guess...all the very best to others too !!


 march applicants? its almost completing 7 months for them , that means. i saw it in the spreadsheet that applicants upto 13 th of april have got their visa's issued. i dont know why they said march to you?


----------



## inozland

This is non-sense, they have already granted visa from April. Stupid AHC, Delhi. Twice I was told my wife's file will be fwded to senior CO soon. Yesterday bloody CO called her and he said they have misplaced some documents and she needs to re-send them.... How insane they are.



prisuda said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> *Thank you for your email. Please note that we are presently working on cases which were lodged in the month of March. I confirm the receipt of documents sent by you and hopefully you will hear from our office soon.*


----------



## prisuda

@inozland and icedragon13.... i applied on 30th of march..... as long as i saw in the spreadsheet , i have 2 other applicants in march who have not yet got the visa, so i gues they told that.... and when i told those ppl that april applicants have been cleared , they told that their requirements may not have been complicated....... 
Funny people only  But i also need my visa guys !!!!!


----------



## inozland

Ok, simple cases 5 months 

7 months is good enough for complicated cases ? Non-sense! I wonder, there could be some big agents working with them.... who knows there apps may be granted in 3 months.. and rest are queued! After all they have good insight to judge simple/complicated cases.



prisuda said:


> they told that their requirements may not have been complicated.......


----------



## prisuda

inozland said:


> This is non-sense, they have already granted visa from April. Stupid AHC, Delhi. Twice I was told my wife's file will be fwded to senior CO soon. Yesterday bloody CO called her and he said they have misplaced some documents and she needs to re-send them.... How insane they are.


Oh God!! They have to be extra cautious when it comes to these documents... it took me almost a month and so many visits to the passport office and so many sleeples nights to get a pcc from those people.... man!!! What if they miss something like this that we have got with so much of difficulty... systems abroad are soooo organised.... i m patriotic and i love this place...but when it comes to these things it makes me so annoyed.... gosh....wishing all the best for yur wife to get the visa soon!!!


----------



## lalo1024

prisuda said:


> Oh God!! They have to be extra cautious when it comes to these documents... it took me almost a month and so many visits to the passport office and so many sleeples nights to get a pcc from those people.... man!!! What if they miss something like this that we have got with so much of difficulty... systems abroad are soooo organised.... i m patriotic and i love this place...but when it comes to these things it makes me so annoyed.... gosh....wishing all the best for yur wife to get the visa soon!!!


In compansation they should grant visa next day.... Bliody ******s

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## HIRRAJ

inozland said:


> CO called my wife today. He asked her to resend some documents that are missing from her file. He did acknowledge that my wife did send those. Looks like AHC misplaces documents. So guys when you send something send in a proper envelope.


How we know that they have received documents or not? I have sent as well but no conformation so far that they have received,,,,,i hope they not ask at last minute,,,,


----------



## mattdhillon

Hi All,

I applied for 309 visa for my wife on 3/05/11 and initially the case officer was Ruby sebastian and then for some fu..... reason case was handed over to Harpreet kaur. I have tried sending her couple of emails, she never bother to reply back. I even try calling their generic phone no and the call centre guys never pass the call to the case officer.
If anyone could please share their experiences with CO Harpreet kaur and pass me her direct contact no, it will be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## inozland

Send a query to
[email protected]

For our case, they received and acknowledged and yet they lost it...
CO asked to resend.. I am not happy with them.. Today we sent it again, once they receive I will press for quick visa....



HIRRAJ said:


> How we know that they have received documents or not? I have sent as well but no conformation so far that they have received,,,,,i hope they not ask at last minute,,,,


----------



## inozland

Be happy, Atul Bakshi is not ur CO. Anyone other ATUL is generally fine.



mattdhillon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for 309 visa for my wife on 3/05/11 and initially the case officer was Ruby sebastian and then for some fu..... reason case was handed over to Harpreet kaur. I have tried sending her couple of emails, she never bother to reply back. I even try calling their generic phone no and the call centre guys never pass the call to the case officer.
> If anyone could please share their experiences with CO Harpreet kaur and pass me her direct contact no, it will be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mattdhillon

Hahaha that means atleast there is something for me to cheer about :clap2:


----------



## h4g

mattdhillon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for 309 visa for my wife on 3/05/11 and initially the case officer was Ruby sebastian and then for some fu..... reason case was handed over to Harpreet kaur. I have tried sending her couple of emails, she never bother to reply back. I even try calling their generic phone no and the call centre guys never pass the call to the case officer.
> If anyone could please share their experiences with CO Harpreet kaur and pass me her direct contact no, it will be highly appreciated. Thanks



To me she was good in responding my emails(nt may be immediate response bt within 1 week).If ur file has no other issues u 'll get visa soon after completing 5 mnths processing time.She is comparatively better.....we contacted her only thr' emails(2 or 3 times)....
wish u gud luck!!!


----------



## da124

greenapple said:


> Frustrated called VFS ,they are not received passport yet.
> 
> visa granted 15/09/2011 and VFS tracking passport page still shows "application under process"
> 
> "da124" and "dipenpatel12" have you received passport????




I was granted the visa on 16th sept and i got my passport today - 22nd sept


----------



## ravin4all

Hi InOZland,

I received an email saying my file is now sent for final decision & is queued for decision. This is 6th month & 2nd week since I have applied.

ATUL BAKSHI is really the most incompetent CO. My wife based on JASP`s advise called AHC & Complained. When she managed to talk to ATUL , he responded in a very funny way. He did not ask her file reference no, said her that he is working on a lot of files & cannot tell when he would see our file.

Then we wrote a strong email to Global help desk & next day ATUL bakshi called my wife for interview ( He is the only one interviewing people). Out of grudge, he asked my wife stupid questions like why you married someone whom you only knew for sometime. Do you know if your hubby has previous relationships or children from previous relationships??? what CRAP. 

He then said that writing strong email to global help-desks disheartens him & he was trying to do his best.

Next day after the interview i.e. yesterday I got an email that my file was sent for final decision. I dont know how much I have to await before I get my VISA. 

I am the only one in this forum who applied very early & still have no visa.

ATULISM at its worst !!!!!!!!


----------



## mattdhillon

Thanks mate for the info. Hope we will get it soon.


----------



## dsk

*Finally the wait is over.*

Got the visa yesterday. Called up AHC,and the email was sent when I was talking to them..Or should I say blasting them..
Anyways,it has been a 6 month and 7 day wait for this guys..Whats happening is definitely not fair.


----------



## zafapr13

dsk said:


> Got the visa yesterday. Called up AHC,and the email was sent when I was talking to them..Or should I say blasting them..
> Anyways,it has been a 6 month and 7 day wait for this guys..Whats happening is definitely not fair.



Concrats !!!


----------



## zafapr13

*Ahc*

Hi Guyz...

I have sent email to global id and case officer id,no one replying.Its happening to all?
or I'm the chosen one!!!? 
put your thoughts..


----------



## lalo1024

km2410 said:


> All d very best to u n ur wife for suprises..m sure ur company wont allow u to stop..


Thanks for all of your wishes guys but that idea didn't work.. They said i can't work from india... But offered pay rise and annyal leave for wedding anniversory ... Lets see what comes first? Wife's visa or our 1st anniversory???

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ravin4all

GUYS GOT MY VISA FEW MINUTES AGO. 

Im very happy now.. Suddenly it all changes. I dont want to remember any day of my past 6 months...

Visa applied on 9th March 2011
Granted on 23rd September

CO : ATUL BAKSHI

All the best guys.. Thanks for being in this Journey with me.. 

I really hope you all get your Visa very soon..


----------



## zafapr13

ravin4all said:


> GUYS GOT MY VISA FEW MINUTES AGO.
> 
> Im very happy now.. Suddenly it all changes. I dont want to remember any day of my past 6 months...
> 
> Visa applied on 9th March 2011
> Granted on 23rd September
> 
> CO : ATUL BAKSHI
> 
> All the best guys.. Thanks for being in this Journey with me..
> 
> I really hope you all get your Visa very soon..


Congrats!!!!
Keep ur chins up.....Happy for u ...


----------



## pacsoft

ravin4all said:


> GUYS GOT MY VISA FEW MINUTES AGO.
> 
> Im very happy now.. Suddenly it all changes. I dont want to remember any day of my past 6 months...
> 
> Visa applied on 9th March 2011
> Granted on 23rd September
> 
> CO : ATUL BAKSHI
> 
> All the best guys.. Thanks for being in this Journey with me..
> 
> I really hope you all get your Visa very soon..


Congrats Ravin ..
Indeed very happy for you..
Enjoy the upcoming journey ..!!


----------



## HIRRAJ

*Interview*

Guys,

Can you please someone advice on below in case if they ask me for interview,

(1) Hard to say but how often they do the phone interview.

(1) Did they send email before they arrange phone interview as i am not always on my phone, sometime i am not reachable when i am at work...So if they called and i missed it what will happen?

(2) how often they have do phone interview to sponsor in Australia?

(3) They calling almost same time to husband and wife?

(4) What will be the best answer if do not know or not remember or not sure?

I do understand that there is no rules but still if someone pass from this stage please advice, as it is better to be prepare than any surprises,,


Thanks in advance,,


----------



## icedragon13

man, after reading some of your updates, im really scared firstly because i also have atul as my co and secondly its taking almost 7 months for everyone to get their visa. god help us all!!


----------



## inozland

Congrats ravin.
Wish you all the best.



What I can feel, someone really pressing hard on this ATUL last few days!
Higher Authority ?

Whatever it is ... it is good for us... at least he is showing some interest in processing the files.



ravin4all said:


> GUYS GOT MY VISA FEW MINUTES AGO.
> 
> Im very happy now.. Suddenly it all changes. I dont want to remember any day of my past 6 months...
> 
> Visa applied on 9th March 2011
> Granted on 23rd September
> 
> CO : ATUL BAKSHI
> 
> All the best guys.. Thanks for being in this Journey with me..
> 
> I really hope you all get your Visa very soon..


----------



## thegap

ravin4all said:


> GUYS GOT MY VISA FEW MINUTES AGO.
> 
> Im very happy now.. Suddenly it all changes. I dont want to remember any day of my past 6 months...
> 
> Visa applied on 9th March 2011
> Granted on 23rd September
> 
> CO : ATUL BAKSHI
> 
> All the best guys.. Thanks for being in this Journey with me..
> 
> I really hope you all get your Visa very soon..


congrats......... have a wonderful life ahead.............lane:


----------



## nepaliboy

@ravin congrats wish you all the best 

Well from what i see, you need to complain alot to ahc then actually get your visa.....if you dont i think they just take it slow....<.<


----------



## grewal15

*finally got visa*

Finally got visa few minutes ago .............called ahc one hour ago ....nd demanded solid reason for the delay ............after an argument they guaranteed to send notification by today itself or next week.........................just in hour .......i got visa grant mail



thanks to the forum .....its really of great help...........

keep calling ahc ............ once ur 5 months are over....


DOL: 6 april 2011
CO : atul bakshi 
doc req : 13 june ( passport ..q 81 of 47 sp )
doc submitted : 16 june
sent for final decision : 15 sept.


hope everyone waiting 'll get visa soon


----------



## inozland

Since you complained, I am sure rest of us who are with ATUL
will be benifited. At least I can feel some work is being done on file last few days.
It is quite apparent he is careless at the same time.

Interestingly he called my wife and asked to resend some doc that they've misplaced, and he did not sound bad guy! Let's see how things go!




ravin4all said:


> GUYS GOT MY VISA FEW MINUTES AGO.
> 
> Im very happy now.. Suddenly it all changes. I dont want to remember any day of my past 6 months...
> 
> Visa applied on 9th March 2011
> Granted on 23rd September
> 
> CO : ATUL BAKSHI
> 
> All the best guys.. Thanks for being in this Journey with me..
> 
> I really hope you all get your Visa very soon..


----------



## inozland

Congrats grewal15
For ravin and u, rest of ATUL victims are hopeful.



grewal15 said:


> Finally got visa few minutes ago .............called ahc one hour ago ....nd demanded solid reason for the delay ............after an argument they guaranteed to send notification by today itself or next week.........................just in hour .......i got visa grant mail
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to the forum .....its really of great help...........
> 
> keep calling ahc ............ once ur 5 months are over....
> 
> 
> DOL: 6 april 2011
> CO : atul bakshi
> doc req : 13 june ( passport ..q 81 of 47 sp )
> doc submitted : 16 june
> sent for final decision : 15 sept.
> 
> 
> hope everyone waiting 'll get visa soon


----------



## thegap

grewal15 said:


> Finally got visa few minutes ago .............called ahc one hour ago ....nd demanded solid reason for the delay ............after an argument they guaranteed to send notification by today itself or next week.........................just in hour .......i got visa grant mail
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to the forum .....its really of great help...........
> 
> keep calling ahc ............ once ur 5 months are over....
> 
> 
> DOL: 6 april 2011
> CO : atul bakshi
> doc req : 13 june ( passport ..q 81 of 47 sp )
> doc submitted : 16 june
> sent for final decision : 15 sept.
> 
> 
> hope everyone waiting 'll get visa soon


congratssssss.... finally sum hope for rest of us w8n for visa grant..............


----------



## inozland

1) I think only when if ur CO is Atul. 90% chance he will call.

1) Nope! If I miss some interview I will send an apology mail.

2) My experience -- ATUL called me in Australia, he did not ask a single 
question. I think it was not an interview! (I am afraid he may call again
for an interview)

3) Yes ATUL did call me and my wife -- just asked to resend some doc. It was
my first and my wife's second chat with him.

4) Not sure 



HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can you please someone advice on below in case if they ask me for interview,
> 
> (1) Hard to say but how often they do the phone interview.
> 
> (1) Did they send email before they arrange phone interview as i am not always on my phone, sometime i am not reachable when i am at work...So if they called and i missed it what will happen?
> 
> (2) how often they have do phone interview to sponsor in Australia?
> 
> (3) They calling almost same time to husband and wife?
> 
> (4) What will be the best answer if do not know or not remember or not sure?
> 
> I do understand that there is no rules but still if someone pass from this stage please advice, as it is better to be prepare than any surprises,,
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,,


----------



## inozland

yes u r right.. 
when u complain then only they are certain that ur relationship with ur partner is 
genuine. I am sarcastic here!



nepaliboy said:


> Well from what i see, you need to complain alot to ahc then actually get your visa.....if you dont i think they just take it slow....<.<


----------



## SriKrishnas

Congrats guys. Finally some hope for ATUL victims.


----------



## SriKrishnas

I heard the people in AHC Delhi accept bribes as well. Is it true? ANy experiences?


----------



## zafapr13

Great!!! Jai Ho...Atul..
Finally he had Xxx lastnite..May be his wife came back from her mom place after big domestic fight...

Now he realizing about partners relationship!!!!


----------



## inozland

It's pretty normal.. it happened to me few weeks ago. and then I called and expressed my disappointment, after that everying fine...
Now we get quick response.



zafapr13 said:


> Hi Guyz...
> 
> I have sent email to global id and case officer id,no one replying.Its happening to all?
> or I'm the chosen one!!!?
> put your thoughts..


----------



## legendrama

CONGRATS MATE !!!!! so happy for you ! Good luck in the journey ahead !



ravin4all said:


> GUYS GOT MY VISA FEW MINUTES AGO.
> 
> Im very happy now.. Suddenly it all changes. I dont want to remember any day of my past 6 months...
> 
> Visa applied on 9th March 2011
> Granted on 23rd September
> 
> CO : ATUL BAKSHI
> 
> All the best guys.. Thanks for being in this Journey with me..
> 
> I really hope you all get your Visa very soon..


----------



## HIRRAJ

nepaliboy said:


> @ravin congrats wish you all the best
> 
> Well from what i see, you need to complain alot to ahc then actually get your visa.....if you dont i think they just take it slow....<.<




Yes u are right.....my wife try to calling few times and no one answer and than i ask my agent to call infront of me and actually she talk with my CO,,,,so i can see who call it also affect as they knows all agents,


----------



## ravin4all

@ zafapr13, pacsoft, inozland, thegap, nepaliboy,

Thanks for your wishes Guys, I would like to share what I think really changed things around:
1, I sent a very strong email questioning delay in visa processing with 
Subject : File No #### : Escalation Required by Senior Immigration officer.
- I think this caught attention & Atul may have been bashed by his seniors to complete my file.

People on this forum who talked about Bribes - Please don't embarrass rest of us by talking ROT. If your case is legitimate then fight for it, bribe is for cowards & criminals. 

Sooner or later, everyone would get their VISAs. Best thing is to be patient & keep knocking on the doors of AHC through emails & phone calls.

I wish you all once again a very all the best for your lives & I hope you meet your partners sooner than expected.

My wife would fly to Melbourne on 14th October. I have booked Singapore airlines tickets @ $710 from their website. This includes Meet & Greet & 40 Kg + 7 Kg baggage allowance.

I had also called THAI airways but it seems the credit card holder needs to be traveler or accompanied by traveler. Moreover they don't offer 40+7 Baggage allowance for first timers.

I am planning a great SURPRIZE for my wife the evening she lands here.. This is to forget all past memories of waiting in anxiety without knowing what the future holds & make a fresh start. 

Again, ALL THE BEST & LOVE YOU ALL FOR BEING WITH ME IN MY DIFFICULT TIMES !!!

Ravi


----------



## inozland

@ravin4all
Thanks for ur post. It is very helpful.
I have already started to monitor my wife's visa. It is with ATUL too...
I did tried to express my displeasure to the operator in the first week of sept, and 
the result has been good so far. Now both CO and operator are prompt in their response.
As soon as completes 5 months, I will seek an explanation
since in the first mail they mentioned:

"Currently we are working to finalise most applications, where all documents have been provided, within 5 months of lodgement. However, some more complex applications may take longer to finalise if we require more detailed information to determine whether you meet the requirements for a visa."


----------



## rishu

*Visa granted finally !!!!*

hey guys my visa granted on 22nd of sept after the wait of 6 months !!! 
:clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## inozland

Congrats!
All the best!
Who was ur CO ? Atul?


rishu said:


> hey guys my visa granted on 22nd of sept after the wait of 6 months !!!
> :clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## nepaliboy

@rishu congrats  happy life ahead 

I'm happy for all the people who got visa, i can imagine how relieving it would be to hear that you got visa .............


----------



## rishu

inozland said:


> Congrats!
> All the best!
> Who was ur CO ? Atul?


thanks a lot...
My Co was mausami sadana..
and beleive me, mail on that global helpline really works, i did that and in the evening i got visa grant letter ... 

All d Best to all !!


----------



## rishu

nepaliboy said:


> @rishu congrats  happy life ahead
> 
> I'm happy for all the people who got visa, i can imagine how relieving it would be to hear that you got visa .............


thank u !!!


----------



## thegap

rishu said:


> hey guys my visa granted on 22nd of sept after the wait of 6 months !!!
> :clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:


congratulations............ hav a gud one......


----------



## Sims07

Hey guys I got my visa on 22/09/2011 , atul called me and inform me . I got my visa in 5 months 10 days . Thank god 


This is HUD news for atul victims . Hope u all get ur visa soon 

Thanks all of u 
m sooooooo happpy


----------



## Sims07

Applied on 13/4/2011
CO : atul bakshi 
visa granted : 22/00/2011


Soooooooooooo happy can't it was shock in the morning sharp at 9 o'clock when atul bakshi called me to telll that my visa has been granted , o god for sometime I didn't belive .


----------



## thegap

Sims07 said:


> Applied on 13/4/2011
> CO : atul bakshi
> visa granted : 22/00/2011
> 
> 
> Soooooooooooo happy can't it was shock in the morning sharp at 9 o'clock when atul bakshi called me to telll that my visa has been granted , o god for sometime I didn't belive .



congratulations..............


----------



## inozland

@sims07
congrats! All the best.

Now looks like ATUL is the best


----------



## inozland

nick.perth have u got ur visa ???


----------



## HIRRAJ

*Last two days good,,,,,*

Guys,

I am happy to see few guys got visa last few days,,,,,,Congo to all,,,,,

Next week,,,,, Thomas, Miky, Nepaliboy, Inozland, cdesai will get visa for sure,,,,and i think all the outstanding till april fill clear,,,,,

So i hope week after people start get visa who applied early may....

Good Luck to all who got visa, and hope for the best for others......

RAJ


----------



## icedragon13

congratulations to all who got their visa's and happy life ahead.


----------



## lalo1024

Happy to hear that last week was not complete blank and had some good news... Congrats to all who got visas... I will pray to god to turn all our waiting days memories to vanish from our mind... And let us start complete new life...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lalo1024

After failing one surprise for wife i am planning different one... Please guys advise me or comment if any thing that i can add in suprise.. Plan is as under..

I will buy ticket for wife from ahmd to melb via singapore connection.. She will depart ahmd to see me in melb airport. But I will go from melb to singapore before she lands in singapore and will stand infront of her aircraft gate with bunch of flowers. And there we will break her itiniery and will enjoy honymoon for 5 days after 11 months of wedding. How does that sound??? How can i spice up this plan???

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## br77

rishu said:
 

> thanks a lot...
> My Co was mausami sadana..
> and beleive me, mail on that global helpline really works, i did that and in the evening i got visa grant letter ...
> 
> All d Best to all !!


Congrats Rishu.. This Is a good news for me as my CO is also Mausami Sadana.


----------



## br77

Congratulations to all who got their visas in last few dates.


----------



## br77

lalo1024 said:


> After failing one surprise for wife i am planning different one... Please guys advise me or comment if any thing that i can add in suprise.. Plan is as under..
> 
> I will buy ticket for wife from ahmd to melb via singapore connection.. She will depart ahmd to see me in melb airport. But I will go from melb to singapore before she lands in singapore and will stand infront of her aircraft gate with bunch of flowers. And there we will break her itiniery and will enjoy honymoon for 5 days after 11 months of wedding. How does that sound??? How can i spice up this plan???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Sounds like a great plan!!! M very impressed!! If I were u I would also buy a nice gift like a neckless or watch. U can get nice Armani or guess watch for $200-300.

U have waited for so long. Wish u a very happy life ahead...


----------



## prisuda

@aks4058 & @reaper : I think we are the only folks who applied in march and did not get it still  @aks4058 : same CO as mine...any mail from her stating that your file has been sent for final decision or anything ? i got the mail last week stating that "*the receipt of your documents are confirmed by me and you will hear from the office soon*" if anythin jus keep me updated pls..thnks


----------



## sweta.kaswala

prisuda said:


> @aks4058 & @reaper : I think we are the only folks who applied in march and did not get it still  @aks4058 : same CO as mine...any mail from her stating that your file has been sent for final decision or anything ? i got the mail last week stating that "*the receipt of your documents are confirmed by me and you will hear from the office soon*" if anythin jus keep me updated pls..thnks


Hi...I've also applied in march and still waiting for visa..


----------



## sweta.kaswala

mattdhillon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for 309 visa for my wife on 3/05/11 and initially the case officer was Ruby sebastian and then for some fu..... reason case was handed over to Harpreet kaur. I have tried sending her couple of emails, she never bother to reply back. I even try calling their generic phone no and the call centre guys never pass the call to the case officer.
> If anyone could please share their experiences with CO Harpreet kaur and pass me her direct contact no, it will be highly appreciated. Thanks


Hi..I have applied on 23/03/11. My case officer was Ruby sebastian but now new CO is harpreet kaur. have u got any update from her side??


----------



## thegap

prisuda said:


> @aks4058 & @reaper : I think we are the only folks who applied in march and did not get it still  @aks4058 : same CO as mine...any mail from her stating that your file has been sent for final decision or anything ? i got the mail last week stating that "*the receipt of your documents are confirmed by me and you will hear from the office soon*" if anythin jus keep me updated pls..thnks


hey prisuda
atul got his dose lately dis week.now neeru mary will be havin her dose dis cumin week by complaing at global helpdesk.
hope it works...............


----------



## prisuda

thegap said:


> hey prisuda
> atul got his dose lately dis week.now neeru mary will be havin her dose dis cumin week by complaing at global helpdesk.
> hope it works...............



hopefully something works  Thanks anyways


----------



## zafapr13

*AHC Delhi*

Another Waiting Week Started....

FYI Guyz..Just spoke with Team Leader complaint about late processing and email reply from CO and Global ID as well...

She said will take decision today or tomorrow about my file ...they suppose to work during Saturday as well to clear back-log...I dono she is BullS**ting.

I crossed all my fingers..lets hope for the best...We need to push them..


----------



## lalo1024

Good Luck mate...


----------



## zafapr13

lalo1024 said:


> Good Luck mate...


Thanks buddy...


----------



## zafapr13

*AHC Delhi*

Just received email from Global website to the email i sent on 23/09/2011...New stories...Anyone got such email.....!!!

Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Each year the Australian Government reviews and sets the Migration Program and the Department of Immigration and Citizenship has a responsibility to ensure that the numbers of visas that are granted are in line with the planning levels that have been set. For the 2010-2011 Migration Program year a total of 54,550 places have been allocated to the family stream, of this 42,000 places have been allocated to the partner program globally. 

Globally it takes around 12 months to finalise the application. The 5 months processing time given to the applicant is the average processing time and is not fixed. However, processing time may vary depending on the complexity of the case, whether all requirements have been received and the number of cases that have been received and are being processed. 

We are making every effort to process the application in a timely manner and will make contact with you when we commence processing your application.

We hope the above information will be of some assistance

Regards

Client Contact Unit
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Australian High Commission


----------



## lalo1024

Regards

Always excuse ready Contact Unit
Department of lazy ******s 
Australian high stupidity...


----------



## miky

zafapr13 said:


> Just received email from Global website to the email i sent on 23/09/2011...New stories...Anyone got such email.....!!!
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> Each year the Australian Government reviews and sets the Migration Program and the Department of Immigration and Citizenship has a responsibility to ensure that the numbers of visas that are granted are in line with the planning levels that have been set. For the 2010-2011 Migration Program year a total of 54,550 places have been allocated to the family stream, of this 42,000 places have been allocated to the partner program globally.
> 
> Globally it takes around 12 months to finalise the application. The 5 months processing time given to the applicant is the average processing time and is not fixed. However, processing time may vary depending on the complexity of the case, whether all requirements have been received and the number of cases that have been received and are being processed.
> 
> We are making every effort to process the application in a timely manner and will make contact with you when we commence processing your application.
> 
> We hope the above information will be of some assistance
> 
> Regards
> 
> Client Contact Unit
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Australian High Commission


Its a standard template. I got one 2 weeks back. Since then I have been now told that my application in in the final stage in the queue for approval from senior officers. Its been 2 weeks with the case officer just to make a decision. Not sure how much longer it will take.


----------



## inozland

@zafapr23
How come they talk about 2010-11. We are in 2011-12 year.. How stupid mail that was!


----------



## thomas1980

inozland said:


> @zafapr23
> How come they talk about 2010-11. We are in 2011-12 year.. How stupid mail that was!



Hi,

I guess, the migration program starts from July 1 - Jun30 each year...


----------



## inozland

so we are in 2011-12 


thomas1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess, the migration program starts from July 1 - Jun30 each year...


----------



## thomas1980

We applied in April 2011, which falls in the migration program Jul 1 2010 - Jun 30 2011.


----------



## inozland

My guess is they handle this way -- remaining quota in 2010-11 + 2011-12 from 1st July 2011
Or they must finish the quota by 30th June, 2011 and rest of the application should be process under 2011-12. Otherwise if quota finishes in 2011 then remaining application in 2011 will never get visa.


----------



## mattdhillon

sweta.kaswala said:


> Hi..I have applied on 23/03/11. My case officer was Ruby sebastian but now new CO is harpreet kaur. have u got any update from her side??


Hi Sweta,

No I have tried emailing her times, she has never repled back. You applied almost month and a half so that means I have no hope. I actually emailed [email protected] and I got a reply saying my case has been placed in a queue in for a decision.
Does anyone knows how long will they take for a decision? Thanks


----------



## inozland

@mattdhillon
When is ur date of lodgement ? Nowadays visas are granted in 5.5 months from date of lodgement.
Have a look here
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL&f=0&rm=full#gid=0



mattdhillon said:


> Hi Sweta,
> Does anyone knows how long will they take for a decision? Thanks


----------



## inozland

@frenchfries
any update?


----------



## maniaus

Monday is always pretty quit.... So no good news so far.... I m expecting sme visas this week...: all the best guys.... Cheers!!!!


----------



## prisuda

Hi folks,
I am planning to send an email to the immi.gov.au.... its going to be 6 months by the end of this month.... or shall i wait till the end of this month?? as i had the got the mail earlier saying that _my doucments are confirmed from my CO ( after literally 2 months after i had sent it!!!) and i will receive a call from the office very soon _, the term B]soon[/B] for them is almost a month  i am not even sure if the file is sent for a decision or not.... give me some suggestions folks


----------



## inozland

Yes.. monday is quite.. april files are clearing fast. 
From Sept, Aussie gov increased the number of visas per month.. certainly it has a positive impact so far 


maniaus said:


> Monday is always pretty quit.... So no good news so far.... I m expecting sme visas this week...: all the best guys.... Cheers!!!!


----------



## inozland

@prisuda
Since you have already sent mails or talked with them, if I were you I would have asked the sponsor to knock them gentle way  not too hard. to figure out what excuses they have.


----------



## prisuda

inozland said:


> @prisuda
> Since you have already sent mails or talked with them, if I were you I would have asked the sponsor to knock them gentle way  not too hard. to figure out what excuses they have.


Thanks buddy....i think i should do that next.....my partner is a lil short tempered and hence i have been handling conversations all this time...i did not want to irritate him... i gues i should ask him to do it but in a subtle way!!!

Thanks for the suggestion once again !!!


----------



## inozland

I'm short tempered and one day blasted them.. and it works.. however I won't suggest ur sponsor to do same


----------



## Sims07

Hello frndz
do u know normaly in how many days I have my passport back after visa granted
plz help


----------



## sweta.kaswala

mattdhillon said:


> Hi Sweta,
> 
> No I have tried emailing her times, she has never repled back. You applied almost month and a half so that means I have no hope. I actually emailed [email protected] and I got a reply saying my case has been placed in a queue in for a decision.
> Does anyone knows how long will they take for a decision? Thanks


It's all upto CO, only CO is able to know abt case status.I think only by emailing her your purpose isn't going to be served. b'coz she never repled.. In order to get Your file update You should call her.. don't try only once, call her until u get any response..

My husband had called her twice and It seems that she is good.I hope that U'll also get positive response.

Thanks...


----------



## lalo1024

My co called my wife yesterday to ask if she has been to australia before?? What the hell... Can't they see in forms??? Why they ask us to fill bunch of forms if they want to call and ask each and every questions???

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kadayadi

*Tax Issue*

Hi..iv beena silent observer. Has anyone come across any tax issues ? Spnsor claiming tax offset on a fake de facto spouse.


----------



## maniaus

Hi guys... Somebody has deleted all the data on the spreadsheet... Can anyone restore it.... I think smebody is keeping regular record....


----------



## zafapr13

*AHC Delhi*

Hi Guyz!!!

Just received an email from CO another story after complaining to Global email ID and Team Leader about slow processing by CO, its been 5.5 months and all.

------------------
Dear Sir,


Thank you for your email. Please note that your wife's file have been forwarded for final decision on priority.

Regards,
Neeru Mary
Visa Officer - Migration Team
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Australian High Commission, New Delhi
Telephone: +91 11 41221000
Fax: +91 11 41494496
Email [email protected]
---------------------------------------------------------

Anyone got this sort of email,is it a CO trick ?They are playing with our emotions,i guess.:confused2:


----------



## Jasp

kadayadi said:


> Hi..iv beena silent observer. Has anyone come across any tax issues ? Spnsor claiming tax offset on a fake de facto spouse.


You have to call ATO and admit ur fault. Tell them to amend ur return Nd u have to pay the money back.


----------



## lalo1024

zafapr13 said:


> Hi Guyz!!!
> 
> Just received an email from CO another story after complaining to Global email ID and Team Leader about slow processing by CO, its been 5.5 months and all.
> 
> ------------------
> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thank you for your email. Please note that your wife's file have been forwarded for final decision on priority.
> 
> Regards,
> Neeru Mary
> Visa Officer - Migration Team
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Australian High Commission, New Delhi
> Telephone: +91 11 41221000
> Fax: +91 11 41494496
> Email [email protected]
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anyone got this sort of email,is it a CO trick ?They are playing with our emotions,i guess.:confused2:


I was expacting this e-mail today.... I think he has confused ur case with mine... I have asked her to accelerate my wife's process because i am seriously injured and in bed for few weeks...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## qamar_qadian

zafapr13 said:


> Hi Guyz!!!
> 
> Just received an email from CO another story after complaining to Global email ID and Team Leader about slow processing by CO, its been 5.5 months and all.
> 
> ------------------
> Dear Sir,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email. Please note that your wife's file have been forwarded for final decision on priority.
> 
> Regards,
> Neeru Mary
> Visa Officer - Migration Team
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Australian High Commission, New Delhi
> Telephone: +91 11 41221000
> Fax: +91 11 41494496
> Email [email protected]
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anyone got this sort of email,is it a CO trick ?They are playing with our emotions,i guess.:confused2:


Mate..

Good news is not far away. It can be anytime today or tomorrow.

Cheers,
Qamar


----------



## qamar_qadian

lalo1024 said:


> I was expacting this e-mail today.... I think he has confused ur case with mine... I have asked her to accelerate my wife's process because i am seriously injured and in bed for few weeks...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Why you think CO has confused your case with Zafapr? I think Zafapr spouse visa application has already passed 5.5 months, so they deserve priority processing once the file is sent for final decision.
I do understand your situation as well. Hope your wife also gets visa soon to be with you at this time of your illness.


----------



## Guest

inozland said:


> @frenchfries
> any update?


No update mate???ny revert frm him on ur case...tdy I complete my five months of lodgement..
Lets c wht happ???hop vll get gud news soon.


----------



## lalo1024

qamar_qadian said:


> Why you think CO has confused your case with Zafapr? I think Zafapr spouse visa application has already passed 5.5 months, so they deserve priority processing once the file is sent for final decision.
> I do understand your situation as well. Hope your wife also gets visa soon to be with you at this time of your illness.


Agree!!! I didn't look at his lodgement date

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## remark

Australia immigration process is seriously screwed, they charge so much money and sense of urgency is lacking. doing scrutiny like crazy, while australians are changing partners every two months after they are 15, what a a mess. who checks there character, police clearance, medicals... the world is not fair, get used to it.


----------



## HIRRAJ

*Email to global ID*

Guys,

I do not think there will be any difference to call them every day or send them email, I think we should go to AHC office and do somethink like Anna did,,,,

I did not see anyone get visa before 5.5 months of their lodgement date.

I am also in same situation now,,,,,our file also due in 5 month of period of time this week. 

Let's see what comes up,,,,

Thanks,

Raj.


----------



## icedragon13

hi guys. can anyone tell me what global complaint addressing department is and what is their email?
thankyou


----------



## zafapr13

qamar_qadian said:


> Mate..
> 
> Good news is not far away. It can be anytime today or tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers,
> Qamar


Ameen!!!!


----------



## thomas1980

Hi guys,

With the help of god, my wife's visa has been granted today...

i am really happy today.

This forum helps me a lot for my visa process...

Thank god, after 5 months the visa has been granted....

Thank you all for the support...


----------



## miky

Hi guys,

Good news !!!

Just got an email from the AHC a while ago. Visa GRANTED !!!!
Date of lodgment : 26/4/2011
Date visa received; 27/9/2011

Now I just need to send them my wifes passport.

In the 5 months I dint call the contact center much except in the last couple of weeks approaching the 5 month mark. I also emailed my case officer towards the end of the 5 months asking him the status of the application.

Good luck to you all to
God bless !!!


----------



## inozland

No update from my side too.. I asked my CO for status today.. lets see what 
happens.



frenchfries said:


> No update mate???ny revert frm him on ur case...tdy I complete my five months of lodgement..
> Lets c wht happ???hop vll get gud news soon.


----------



## inozland

congrats miky and thomas...
all the best...

Miky --- good to know that u did not bother them much for ur visa. this shows be nice with them has also some credit .. well done mate.


miky said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Good news !!!
> 
> Just got an email from the AHC a while ago. Visa GRANTED !!!!
> Date of lodgment : 26/4/2011
> Date visa received; 27/9/2011
> 
> Now I just need to send them my wifes passport.
> 
> In the 5 months I dint call the contact center much except in the last couple of weeks approaching the 5 month mark. I also emailed my case officer towards the end of the 5 months asking him the status of the application.
> 
> Good luck to you all to
> God bless !!!


----------



## legendrama

CONGRATS !!! WOO HOO !! Heena lal s cases moving forward !!!



thomas1980 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> With the help of god, my wife's visa has been granted today...
> 
> i am really happy today.
> 
> This forum helps me a lot for my visa process...
> 
> Thank god, after 5 months the visa has been granted....
> 
> Thank you all for the support...


----------



## HIRRAJ

*Nearly there*



HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am happy to see few guys got visa last few days,,,,,,Congo to all,,,,,
> 
> Next week,,,,, Thomas, Miky, Nepaliboy, Inozland, cdesai will get visa for sure,,,,and i think all the outstanding till april fill clear,,,,,
> 
> So i hope week after people start get visa who applied early may....
> 
> Good Luck to all who got visa, and hope for the best for others......
> 
> RAJ


Guys,

As i said above two guys already got visa today,

So hope our turn very soon,

Thanks

Raj.


----------



## lalo1024

Is entire delhi working in ahc? Everytime i call them different people picks up the call... Over crowded no integration of system at all

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## thomas1980

HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> As i said above two guys already got visa today,
> 
> So hope our turn very soon,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Raj.


Thank you ...

I emailed once and called once AHC thats it...


----------



## inozland

I think it depends on ur location.. few ppl reported they received the passport back frm AHC within a week.

Check if this is useful --
https://www.visaservices.org.in/Australia-india-tracking/


Sims07 said:


> Hello frndz
> do u know normaly in how many days I have my passport back after visa granted
> plz help


----------



## Guest

thomas1980 said:


> Thank you ...
> 
> I emailed once and called once AHC thats it...


Thomas1980 wht ws ur DOL and who ws your CO????
Thnku n congrats


----------



## thomas1980

frenchfries said:


> Thomas1980 wht ws ur DOL and who ws your CO????
> Thnku n congrats


Date of Lodgement : 21/04/2011
Visa Granted : 27/09/2011

CO : Heena

Requested document sent : 27/07/2011

I called once end of August, and they said visa will process end of Sep.
I emailed last week, i got reply my case is in final decision , process soon.

All the best for everybody to get the visa soon.


----------



## thegap

thomas1980 said:


> Date of Lodgement : 21/04/2011
> Visa Granted : 27/09/2011
> 
> CO : Heena
> 
> Requested document sent : 27/07/2011
> 
> I called once end of August, and they said visa will process end of Sep.
> I emailed last week, i got reply my case is in final decision , process soon.
> 
> All the best for everybody to get the visa soon.


congratulations wish u gud luckkk....................


----------



## zafapr13

*AHC Delhi*

Congrats!!! for the guyz who got visa today....Happy to hear the files are moving!!!

Guyz..how long takes to grant visa after file forwarded to final decision...
Today i got email from my CO forwarded to final decision and also interviewed my wife yesterday afternoon...Now I'm waiting with some hopes....

share your experiences....


----------



## lalo1024

zafapr13 said:


> Congrats!!! for the guyz who got visa today....Happy to hear the files are moving!!!
> 
> Guyz..how long takes to grant visa after file forwarded to final decision...
> Today i got email from my CO forwarded to final decision and also interviewed my wife yesterday afternoon...Now I'm waiting with some hopes....
> 
> share your experiences....


exactly same position... my case has also been moved forward to senior case officer i called AHC today and they told me that. 
They called my wife for couple of quick questions only.. i talked with saloni she said passport should be there by friday.

every thing crosssed.. man.... good luck buddy let's hope our wife will fly togather...


----------



## thomas1980

zafapr13 said:


> Congrats!!! for the guyz who got visa today....Happy to hear the files are moving!!!
> 
> Guyz..how long takes to grant visa after file forwarded to final decision...
> Today i got email from my CO forwarded to final decision and also interviewed my wife yesterday afternoon...Now I'm waiting with some hopes....
> 
> share your experiences....


I sent email last Monday 19/9/11 and i got reply from CO, as my file went to Senior case officer for the final decision.
The Case officer is still clearing all the Feb-Mar applicants, so probably your case will take some time for approval.

and my wife got email 11 am today

In my Experience with my CO Heena, don't chase them, she is processing as per the Average processing time.


Good luck to all....


----------



## lalo1024

has any one got Hardeep Sodhi as senior case officer? I have got him as senior case officer..how is he?


----------



## sweta.kaswala

lalo1024 said:


> exactly same position... my case has also been moved forward to senior case officer i called AHC today and they told me that.
> They called my wife for couple of quick questions only.. i talked with saloni she said passport should be there by friday.
> 
> every thing crosssed.. man.... good luck buddy let's hope our wife will fly togather...


Hi guys,

Same here...My husband also called AHC today and they told that my file forwarded to final decision. they'll complete this process within a week.


----------



## nepaliboy

@miky, thomas congratulations 
have a wonderful life in australia 

my CO doesn't seem to reply to e-mails. What number do you call for enquiry? is it the number given under CO's name?


----------



## lalo1024

is that what they said? will finish final decision in a week? becuase in spreadsheet i can see so many people had to wait for a month and more after file sent for final decision?


----------



## lalo1024

nepaliboy said:


> @miky, thomas congratulations
> have a wonderful life in australia
> 
> my CO doesn't seem to reply to e-mails. What number do you call for enquiry? is it the number given under CO's name?


thats the only number mate... have patience.. be on hold for 15-20 minuts if you have to ... number ending with XXXX1000. i have no complaint about their call attending service at all whatsoever... I have always been talking to my case officer whenever i wanted.. operators always will give you sheet excuse.. but they are there for screening calls.. always ask for team leader.. she will be very polite.. and you will get good answer from her... now a days its sheeja's turn


----------



## lalo1024

sweta.kaswala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Same here...My husband also called AHC today and they told that my file forwarded to final decision. they'll complete this process within a week.


who is your senior case officer shweta?


----------



## nepaliboy

lalo1024 said:


> thats the only number mate... have patience.. be on hold for 15-20 minuts if you have to ... number ending with XXXX1000. i have no complaint about their call attending service at all whatsoever... I have always been talking to my case officer whenever i wanted.. operators always will give you sheet excuse.. but they are there for screening calls.. always ask for team leader.. she will be very polite.. and you will get good answer from her... now a days its sheeja's turn


oh ok, what is the best time to call from australia? like australian time from sydney?


----------



## lalo1024

I always call about 5:30 pm after finishing work or about 8:30 pm after dinner. But i belive call before 6:30 because i heard case officers don't pickup calls After 2:00 pm

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sweta.kaswala

lalo1024 said:


> who is your senior case officer shweta?[/QUOTE
> 
> They told to my husband that file has already been sent to final decision process..so I don't know when (Exact date) they've moved my file to this process. but yes.. they said that they'll complete it in a week and I hope for that...:happy:


----------



## prisuda

zafapr13 said:


> Hi Guyz!!!
> 
> Just received an email from CO another story after complaining to Global email ID and Team Leader about slow processing by CO, its been 5.5 months and all.
> 
> ------------------
> Dear Sir,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email. Please note that your wife's file have been forwarded for final decision on priority.
> 
> Regards,
> Neeru Mary
> Visa Officer - Migration Team
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Australian High Commission, New Delhi
> Telephone: +91 11 41221000
> Fax: +91 11 41494496
> Email [email protected]
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anyone got this sort of email,is it a CO trick ?They are playing with our emotions,i guess.:confused2:


Good to know buddy.... but what did you mail the immi guys??? My CO is also Neeru and my 6 months are going to end in 2 days ..i applied in the end of march... .... i am not going to wait anymore...just tell me what you mailed and did you mention the name of the case officer there...thanks a lot!!


----------



## prisuda

sweta.kaswala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Same here...My husband also called AHC today and they told that my file forwarded to final decision. they'll complete this process within a week.


When did you apply???i remember you had mentioned earlier you too applied in march

All the best


----------



## prisuda

zafapr13 said:


> Congrats!!! for the guyz who got visa today....Happy to hear the files are moving!!!
> 
> Guyz..how long takes to grant visa after file forwarded to final decision...
> Today i got email from my CO forwarded to final decision and also interviewed my wife yesterday afternoon...Now I'm waiting with some hopes....
> 
> share your experiences....



what were the questions?i guess this too depends on the CO


----------



## zafapr13

*AHC Delhi*



prisuda said:


> what were the questions?i guess this too depends on the CO


Hi,My CO is Neeru..Basic Q like wedding date,how u communicate,how is the relationship?why u want to go to Australia?Non sense Q.Cross checking and make u to contradict with ur appln form.They didn't interview me,only applicant.
Just killing time..i guess.Neeru is very slow in processing appln. and it depends on the cases as well...i dono,what they want and system of process..

Anyway goodluck to u and all in this forum....


----------



## zafapr13

prisuda said:


> Good to know buddy.... but what did you mail the immi guys??? My CO is also Neeru and my 6 months are going to end in 2 days ..i applied in the end of march... .... i am not going to wait anymore...just tell me what you mailed and did you mention the name of the case officer there...thanks a lot!!


Sent email separately to global and Neeru mary...

-----------------
Dear Officer,

This is xxxxxxx from Sydney, Spouse of xxxxxxxxx applicant would like to know the status as we are longing to get back together to start family life.
We both are emotionally suffering and missing each-other.

My case officer never reply to any email.This the way Australian High commission works in Delhi India,I will send this copy of all email to Australian Immigration Minister at canberra and to my local Memeber of Parliment,if i don't get response to my email in 3 days.

We have informed initial email, its 5 months processing time and now its been more than 5.5 months and we have submitted all requested documents as per your request 2 months back.Please kindly issue her visa,our relationship genuine and continuing.Everyday is like a torture for both of us being separated and my day to day life is getting affected.I couldn't concentrate on my job due to my spouse away from me.Please understand my situation and grant her VISA.

I can understand the pressure from your side as of lot of application and documentations for screening,please consider my application as genuine and continuing.

Your sincerely,
--------------------------------------------------------------

You will straight away reply and interview and send to final decision.You are paying for the service,u deserve reply to your email...I cant blame them,working nature in India is like that,CO thinks its a Indian Gov jobs,i guess.Sorry if i offend someone in this forum.

Goodluck!!!!!


----------



## lalo1024

My wife should get visa in 3 days....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zafapr13

lalo1024 said:


> My wife should get visa in 3 days....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


How do u know?


----------



## lalo1024

zafapr13 said:


> How do u know?


just feeling strongly excited... thats all... no strong information... either your or my wife should get..


----------



## DS02

anyone has got Isha babbar as case officer......... how is she?????
do they notify us when they sent file for final decision???


----------



## lalo1024

Krutika is B***CH.... she doesn't know the english... she doesn't comply with any Australian slandered of client services.. she don't know what is she talking about? can't win her...

i need some one senior than krutika. she says senior case officers as well reports to her.. so is she a BIG BOSS??? can't talk to any one senior than her?


----------



## prisuda

zafapr13 said:


> Hi,My CO is Neeru..Basic Q like wedding date,how u communicate,how is the relationship?why u want to go to Australia?Non sense Q.Cross checking and make u to contradict with ur appln form.They didn't interview me,only applicant.
> Just killing time..i guess.Neeru is very slow in processing appln. and it depends on the cases as well...i dono,what they want and system of process..
> 
> Anyway goodluck to u and all in this forum....


thanks buddy  thanks loads !!!


----------



## prisuda

zafapr13 said:


> Sent email separately to global and Neeru mary...
> 
> -----------------
> Dear Officer,
> 
> This is xxxxxxx from Sydney, Spouse of xxxxxxxxx applicant would like to know the status as we are longing to get back together to start family life.
> We both are emotionally suffering and missing each-other.
> 
> My case officer never reply to any email.This the way Australian High commission works in Delhi India,I will send this copy of all email to Australian Immigration Minister at canberra and to my local Memeber of Parliment,if i don't get response to my email in 3 days.
> 
> We have informed initial email, its 5 months processing time and now its been more than 5.5 months and we have submitted all requested documents as per your request 2 months back.Please kindly issue her visa,our relationship genuine and continuing.Everyday is like a torture for both of us being separated and my day to day life is getting affected.I couldn't concentrate on my job due to my spouse away from me.Please understand my situation and grant her VISA.
> 
> I can understand the pressure from your side as of lot of application and documentations for screening,please consider my application as genuine and continuing.
> 
> Your sincerely,
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You will straight away reply and interview and send to final decision.You are paying for the service,u deserve reply to your email...I cant blame them,working nature in India is like that,CO thinks its a Indian Gov jobs,i guess.Sorry if i offend someone in this forum.
> 
> Goodluck!!!!!




Hmm thanks a lot for the mail... i will ask my spouse to mail....last night he was so impatient that he was asking me to apply for visit visa... i had asked him to wait... i will ask him to mail tomorrow as he has an off...moreover this month contains a lot of vacations so i guess the processing will b more slow  So Neeru mary is also slow in replying is it??? Thanks once again!!


----------



## zafapr13

prisuda said:


> Hmm thanks a lot for the mail... i will ask my spouse to mail....last night he was so impatient that he was asking me to apply for visit visa... i had asked him to wait... i will ask him to mail tomorrow as he has an off...moreover this month contains a lot of vacations so i guess the processing will b more slow  So Neeru mary is also slow in replying is it??? Thanks once again!!


Yep..Neeru is very slow is processing...i never spoke with her.
Did u ring Team Leader? Divya ..she is pretty good and give more info about ur file.
her direct number is +91114149331 ask for Divya ,she answer straight way.

Goodluck!!


----------



## Guest

@inozland..ny update mate ????i called ahc thy said same crap lik
Last tym my file is still wid mr.bakshi


----------



## lalo1024

zafapr13 said:


> Yep..Neeru is very slow is processing...i never spoke with her.
> Did u ring Team Leader? Divya ..she is pretty good and give more info about ur file.
> her direct number is +91114149331 ask for Divya ,she answer straight way.
> 
> Goodluck!!


this number dosen't seems to be working.. could you please confirm mate?


----------



## zafapr13

lalo1024 said:


> this number dosen't seems to be working.. could you please confirm mate?


0011 91 11-41494331
I just checked it's correct number.
Keep trying...


----------



## prisuda

zafapr13 said:


> Yep..Neeru is very slow is processing...i never spoke with her.
> Did u ring Team Leader? Divya ..she is pretty good and give more info about ur file.
> her direct number is +91114149331 ask for Divya ,she answer straight way.
> 
> Goodluck!!


thanks a lot for the info mate !!! Yeah even i have not spoken to neeru even once... this team leader you mentioned, i can call her anytime from 9 to 4? and ask her information abt my file?? cos i have never seen this team leader mentioned in any of the mails i got...thats y i am asking.....i think neeru keeps the same reply template for everyone  il try my luck and keep you informed... thanks !!!!


----------



## zafapr13

prisuda said:


> thanks a lot for the info mate !!! Yeah even i have not spoken to neeru even once... this team leader you mentioned, i can call her anytime from 9 to 4? and ask her information abt my file?? cos i have never seen this team leader mentioned in any of the mails i got...thats y i am asking.....i think neeru keeps the same reply template for everyone  il try my luck and keep you informed... thanks !!!!


Yep...sure u call,
best time to call around 11am india time.Don't apply visitor visa now,you will get 309 for sure.You know what i did,after wedding I applied Sponsored family visitor visa from Sydney,granted in a week time for 9 months stay.My spouse went back and applied 309,atleast you won't miss the newly married quality time together...depends on the individual situation and affordability as well.

Anyway cheers!!!


----------



## lalo1024

I called AHC lately and first time spoke with aussie guy named Paul... wow.. so... now not only delhi but australians are also working there.. such a huge campus it should be... my medical condition is not considered as priority.. thats ridiculous...


----------



## sweta.kaswala

prisuda said:


> When did you apply???i remember you had mentioned earlier you too applied in march
> 
> All the best


Hi Prisuda,

You are right..I've applied on 23rd march. 6 months are already completed but still waiting...and now it's really frustrating and tough..
I think you've also applied in March. I hope that we will have got visa by next few days..


----------



## HIRRAJ

*Wait Wait Wait Wait*

Guys,

We are so frustrated that we try to forget the past and wait for few days,

We both trying now and than to contact AHC via email and phone but no one there who can give the answer,

So i think we have to just wait and hopefully not long now as we have DOL is 02/05.

Thanks for the updates,

Raj.


----------



## inozland

No update from my side... last week Atul Bakshi asked to re-send some doc.. which he has now.. lets see what happens now.... may be he will interview my wife...
all fingers crossed...



frenchfries said:


> @inozland..ny update mate ????i called ahc thy said same crap lik
> Last tym my file is still wid mr.bakshi


----------



## inozland

BTW this forum celebrates it's birthday on 4th October....not far away!


----------



## mattdhillon

Hi Guys,

I called up Delhi AHC guys and after that I came to know that my case has been forwarded for decision making on 1 Sep to senior case officer named Hardeep sodhi. I hope it shouldnot take long for us to get a visa now. Could anyone give me the contact no of Hardeep sodhi. My DOL is 3-05-11. Thanks


----------



## HIRRAJ

*No news*

No good news in last two days???????????:confused2::confused2:


----------



## HIRRAJ

So how you going ?


----------



## zafapr13

*AHC Delhi*

Anyone called for updates from AHC?
Any stories...yet

Feel like to :boxing: AHC CO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweta.kaswala

Hi guys,

I am really happy. I got mail from Senior Visa Officer(Hardeep S Sodhi) yesterday..:happy:

Thank god, finally visa has been granted after wait of 6 months!....:cheer2::cheer2::dance:

Visa applied on 23rd March 2011

Granted on 28th September

CO : Harpreet Kaur

Thank you so much for your support and hope you all get your Visa very soon..ray:

Best of Luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegap

sweta.kaswala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am really happy. I got mail from Senior Visa Officer(Hardeep S Sodhi) yesterday..:happy:
> 
> Thank god, finally visa has been granted after wait of 6 months!....:cheer2::cheer2::dance:
> 
> Visa applied on 23rd March 2011
> 
> Granted on 28th September
> 
> CO : Harpreet Kaur
> 
> Thank you so much for your support and hope you all get your Visa very soon..ray:
> 
> Best of Luck!!!!!!!!!!!


congrats............. have a gr8 life ahead.................


----------



## mosh2212

*visa application*

hi applied for my visa in june..my case officer got alloted in september....she emailed me for my additional documents on 15thsept.i sent it to her next day immediately.stil havent heard frm her yet.can anyone tell me how much more time its gonna take...am really worried...she told me to fill form 80 also..none of my frnds had filled it and they got through thn y me..is something wrong!!really worried!!!plz help me out!!


----------



## mosh2212

my case officer is miss isha babbar!!how is she can someone plz help out!!!thank you!!


----------



## inozland

For timeline please check this out
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL&f=0&rm=full#gid=0
u would see many ppl are asked to fill form 80.. nothing to worry I suppose



mosh2212 said:


> hi applied for my visa in june..my case officer got alloted in september....she emailed me for my additional documents on 15thsept.i sent it to her next day immediately.stil havent heard frm her yet.can anyone tell me how much more time its gonna take...am really worried...she told me to fill form 80 also..none of my frnds had filled it and they got through thn y me..is something wrong!!really worried!!!plz help me out!!


----------



## inozland

congrats sweta. wish u all the best.


----------



## nepaliboy

@sweta congrats  

i called AHC and spoke with case officer he said he will take action with the application this week and let me know, i don't know what exactly it means but hopefully its not an excuse.....


----------



## inozland

Called AHC today.... asked me to call again in 2 weeks!


----------



## HIRRAJ

Congo to Sweta,,,,,Good Luck,,,,,,,,,


----------



## inozland

I don't think that's an excuse.. I was told the same thing in a different way.
I feel they have cleared the march crowd... and it seems they are pretty much on time and perhaps less workload now too. I was able to talk with my CO without being hassled by the operator and felt CO is pretty relaxed.
right now they are processing last week of april..at least I can infer this from my application process status.
We should get within two weeks if the operator is right.



nepaliboy said:


> i called AHC and spoke with case officer he said he will take action with the application this week and let me know, i don't know what exactly it means but hopefully its not an excuse.....


----------



## Guest

inozland said:


> I don't think that's an excuse.. I was told the same thing in a different way.
> I feel they have cleared the march crowd... and it seems they are pretty much on time and perhaps less workload now too. I was able to talk with my CO without being hassled by the operator and felt CO is pretty relaxed.
> right now they are processing last week of april..at least I can infer this from my application process status.
> We should get within two weeks if the operator is right.


Hi
My file is still wid him....god knws ven he gona forwrd it to senior officer....
I dont trust mr.atul......m gona call on mondy....
Tc


----------



## inozland

did u talk with him recently ?



frenchfries said:


> Hi
> My file is still wid him....god knws ven he gona forwrd it to senior officer....
> I dont trust mr.atul......m gona call on mondy....
> Tc


----------



## inozland

We would worry if he does not fwd the file to senior by next week!
5.5 months is the current average, isn't ?


frenchfries said:


> Hi
> My file is still wid him....god knws ven he gona forwrd it to senior officer....
> I dont trust mr.atul......m gona call on mondy....
> Tc


----------



## Guest

I spok to visa info officer ...she said its still wid co ..n said u cnnt speak to him call him bfor 1pm .
Bt venevr I try to call in d mor noone pickup d call ...i dunno wht to do ...m so depressed:'(


----------



## nepaliboy

frenchfries said:


> I spok to visa info officer ...she said its still wid co ..n said u cnnt speak to him call him bfor 1pm .
> Bt venevr I try to call in d mor noone pickup d call ...i dunno wht to do ...m so depressed:'(


Call around 9:30 indias time, thats when i talked with my co, i believe thats the time they start work there..


----------



## prisuda

sweta.kaswala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am really happy. I got mail from Senior Visa Officer(Hardeep S Sodhi) yesterday..:happy:
> 
> Thank god, finally visa has been granted after wait of 6 months!....:cheer2::cheer2::dance:
> 
> Visa applied on 23rd March 2011
> 
> Granted on 28th September
> 
> CO : Harpreet Kaur
> 
> Thank you so much for your support and hope you all get your Visa very soon..ray:
> 
> Best of Luck!!!!!!!!!!!


Way to go mate.....congrats  So i guess the files of march are being processed.  All the very best


----------



## prisuda

Hi all.... 
My husband spoke today to AHC and an operator was not clear in giving any explanation i guess..and best thing  they told that 2 days ago only my CO talked to me  i was surprised....when my husband asked what did she spk, they put him on hold and disconnected him itseems , funny ppl... so he got irritated and mailed to the australian embassy itself today.... hope he gets a proper reply....will keep you folks posted!!!


----------



## br77

sweta.kaswala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am really happy. I got mail from Senior Visa Officer(Hardeep S Sodhi) yesterday..:happy:
> 
> Thank god, finally visa has been granted after wait of 6 months!....:cheer2::cheer2::dance:
> 
> Visa applied on 23rd March 2011
> 
> Granted on 28th September
> 
> CO : Harpreet Kaur
> 
> Thank you so much for your support and hope you all get your Visa very soon..ray:
> 
> Best of Luck!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats !!!!:clap2: lane:


----------



## zafapr13

Sweta congratulatings!!!:clap2:


----------



## br77

Can't wait now........ my wife will be landing here tomorrow....


----------



## zafapr13

*Best wishes!!!*



br77 said:


> Can't wait now........ my wife will be landing here tomorrow....


Good on You...have fun!!!!


----------



## thegap

prisuda said:


> Hi all....
> My husband spoke today to AHC and an operator was not clear in giving any explanation i guess..and best thing  they told that 2 days ago only my CO talked to me  i was surprised....when my husband asked what did she spk, they put him on hold and disconnected him itseems , funny ppl... so he got irritated and mailed to the australian embassy itself today.... hope he gets a proper reply....will keep you folks posted!!!


hey
seriously ahc people r so stupid and confused.they r confused between u and me cos 2 days ago neeru cald me.that only after my husband cald up for an explanation y is it takn tht long...............


----------



## HIRRAJ

I am getting frustrated to give one answer: wait only for few days now,,,,,,


----------



## zafapr13

*AHC Delhi*

Hi Guyz,

Today I'm the chosen one...Guess what my spouse got Visa Grant email 5 mins before...How sweet to start long weekend with this good news.........

You guyz need to send a blasting letter to get Visa...that's my experience...

Thanks for the support...really i got helpful tips from this forum and appreciated...
Everyone will get VISA...my thoughts will always with you guyz...and will see how u guyz going in hunting down the :boxing: CO of AHC Delhi...... Don't give up....

God bless All..........:clap2:


----------



## lalo1024

zafapr13 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Today I'm the chosen one...Guess what my spouse got Visa Grant email 5 mins before...How sweet to start long weekend with this good news.........
> 
> You guyz need to send a blasting letter to get Visa...that's my experience...
> 
> Thanks for the support...really i got helpful tips from this forum and appreciated...
> Everyone will get VISA...my thoughts will always with you guyz...and will see how u guyz going in hunting down the :boxing: CO of AHC Delhi...... Don't give up....
> 
> God bless All..........:clap2:


Niceeee... Good. On u mate... Fantastic news... Congrtas

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## DS02

mosh2212 said:


> my case officer is miss isha babbar!!how is she can someone plz help out!!!thank you!!


hey evn i have her but i really dnt knw hw is she..................
hope she should be good...... fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegap

zafapr13 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Today I'm the chosen one...Guess what my spouse got Visa Grant email 5 mins before...How sweet to start long weekend with this good news.........
> 
> You guyz need to send a blasting letter to get Visa...that's my experience...
> 
> Thanks for the support...really i got helpful tips from this forum and appreciated...
> Everyone will get VISA...my thoughts will always with you guyz...and will see how u guyz going in hunting down the :boxing: CO of AHC Delhi...... Don't give up....
> 
> God bless All..........:clap2:


congrats............ gud luck for ur future


----------



## inozland

@zafapr13
congrats mate! all the best!


----------



## HIRRAJ

@zafapr13

Congratulations,,,,,,,,all the best,,,,


----------



## legendrama

@zafapr13
congrats mate! all the best!


----------



## legendrama

Hey mate your timeline is not in the spreadsheet. Can you update please ? Cheers.



HIRRAJ said:


> @zafapr13
> 
> Congratulations,,,,,,,,all the best,,,,


----------



## inozland

Guys, I have a suggestion for folks who are gettings visas within 5.5 months.. should compliment AHC, New Delhi through global feedback, AHCD publicly says average processing time 7 months.. but if we are getting within 5.5 months then they deserve a big "THANK" . bottom line is to encourage them to work harder so that ppl get visas quickly.


----------



## HIRRAJ

legendrama said:


> Hey mate your timeline is not in the spreadsheet. Can you update please ? Cheers.



I have timeline on name as Raj, DOL is 02/05 and CO is jatin,,,,,,

Thanks,,


----------



## HIRRAJ

Dear it will be 7 months timeline who's DOL is after 01/07, before who applied it is still 5 months,,,,,as per the emails they have sent me and to every one,,,,i guess so...

Anyway we can not do much about this,,,,Hope we get next week,,,,F crossing,

Thanks


----------



## inozland

@frenchfries -- any update, I am waiting for ur visa grant, unless u get it I can't ur DOL is before me and we are with same CO.. I have a hunch ur app will be fwded today


----------



## legendrama

aks prisuda , any news from you guys ?


----------



## inozland

I think me, frecnhfries and prisuda are given hard time by AHC, Delhi.. we completed 5 months and our case is still with CO


----------



## inozland

way to go!
but beware -- ppl who travelled on visitor visa are given hard time by AHC.
I prey that u should be given some leniency.
all the best!


br77 said:


> Can't wait now........ my wife will be landing here tomorrow....


----------



## rajhans2011

Hi, all 
anyone have better idea if spouse got pregnancy, file is already with CO.
file lodge in May last week, every document is submitted.


----------



## inozland

@rajhans2011
I think your wife should be able to deliver in australia...


----------



## rajhans2011

inozland said:


> @rajhans2011
> I think your wife should be able to deliver in australia...


thanks Mate,

But how can I spoke to my CO and she told me that now a days visa will take 7 month for result.

But when I was applied the introduction mail said to me only 5 month for processing. 

I just worried in Dec First week due date. Help me plz my friends.


----------



## inozland

Dec is expected date and u applied in May, so at the time of application ur partner was pregnant, i guess. how did u do the medical ?? did not they advice u to wait for the baby? didn't u inform them ?


rajhans2011 said:


> thanks Mate,
> 
> But how can I spoke to my CO and she told me that now a days visa will take 7 month for result.
> 
> But when I was applied the introduction mail said to me only 5 month for processing.
> 
> I just worried in Dec First week due date. Help me plz my friends.


----------



## inozland

visa for pregnant wife
check this out mate

You can mail ur CO...I'm sure u have their email id..



rajhans2011 said:


> thanks Mate,
> 
> But how can I spoke to my CO and she told me that now a days visa will take 7 month for result.
> 
> But when I was applied the introduction mail said to me only 5 month for processing.
> 
> I just worried in Dec First week due date. Help me plz my friends.


----------



## rajhans2011

inozland said:


> Dec is expected date and u applied in May, so at the time of application ur partner was pregnant, i guess. how did u do the medical ?? did not they advice u to wait for the baby? didn't u inform them ?


Allready my partner had done medical in March 2nd week , then I applied in May. My medical, document everything is allright , My CO told me they don't want anything from my side. Even they told me if visa not grant before due date , ARE YOU INTENDED TO INCLUDE YOUR CHILD ?

I just though if visa not granted before due date Can i include my child and what will then processing time with mother and child togeter?


----------



## inozland

If I were you I would send them a query for the timeline for mother and baby
together..
[email protected]

However you can always request your CO to process well before the due date.



rajhans2011 said:


> Allready my partner had done medical in March 2nd week , then I applied in May. My medical, document everything is allright , My CO told me they don't want anything from my side. Even they told me if visa not grant before due date , ARE YOU INTENDED TO INCLUDE YOUR CHILD ?
> 
> I just though if visa not granted before due date Can i include my child and what will then processing time with mother and child togeter?


----------



## rajhans2011

inozland said:


> If I were you I would send them a query for the timeline for mother and baby
> together..
> [email protected]
> 
> However you can always request your CO to process well before the due date.


Thanks Mate (Inozland) I will do the same thing this monday only.
I will back to you on Monday.


----------



## projectOZ

inozland said:


> Guys, I have a suggestion for folks who are gettings visas within 5.5 months.. should compliment AHC, New Delhi through global feedback, AHCD publicly says average processing time 7 months.. but if we are getting within 5.5 months then they deserve a big "THANK" . bottom line is to encourage them to work harder so that ppl get visas quickly.



looks like it is almost 5 months + 1 week for people who have applied around april end ... i hope this continues ...
i am eagerly waiting for frenchfries and inozland to get their visas since we share the same CO  .. i hope next week brings in some good news  

navzz ... any updates from your end ... or for that matter, anyone who has applied in may looks like very few of us in this forum who have applied in the first half of May.

cheers
projectOZ


----------



## prisuda

thegap said:


> hey
> seriously ahc people r so stupid and confused.they r confused between u and me cos 2 days ago neeru cald me.that only after my husband cald up for an explanation y is it takn tht long...............


 Congrats first of all  All the very best!
Well, hmmm so they talked to you  its ok.. these things are happening because they are not sure of the things and are not systematic... anyways... did she ask you any questions as such or what did she say? My husband has just mailed to the global id...waitn for the best!
Congrats once again!!


----------



## prisuda

legendrama said:


> aks prisuda , any news from you guys ?


Nothing for now mate....probably something by monday...atleast some news....aks has applied before me and no news from that side yet... my husband sent a mail to global ID and i am waitn for a reply.... it is hard to wait for 6 months but what to do ... i am just seeing it as an oppurtunity to stay with my parents and in laws... thats all  trying to be positive and making use of the time ... i even resigned my job and thats all t more irritating..  But waiting for the best...probably soon i will also mail some good news... hopefully!!!!!


----------



## prisuda

inozland said:


> I think me, frecnhfries and prisuda are given hard time by AHC, Delhi.. we completed 5 months and our case is still with CO


Yeah mate....we will all get our visas soon....don worry....waitn and praying for the best... for everyone !!! 

I will keep you folks posted... !!!


----------



## br77

inozland said:


> way to go!
> but beware -- ppl who travelled on visitor visa are given hard time by AHC.
> I prey that u should be given some leniency.
> all the best!


U got me worried man!!! Hard time??? In which sense? Processing time? 

If it is processing time then I think I should be ok even if they take 7 months to process the file but I will prey to god that this won't happen to us. 

Anyway Thanks for ur best wishes


----------



## maniaus

rajhans2011 said:


> Thanks Mate (Inozland) I will do the same thing this monday only.
> I will back to you on Monday.


@rajhans2011 one of my frend had the same case he applied in march2011... He sent them medical cert with expected date of the delivery... And he also sent an email to process his file in priority caz his wife will nit be able to travel after a certain period of tme.... And he got visa in two days... So I would say u can get priority... Rest is ur luck... All thebest...


----------



## inozland

@rajhans2011
I agree with maniaus..... you should be given some kind of priority.
FYI -- most airliner has some rules -- they generally allow air travel upto 36 weeks of pregnency. So you are running out of time mate.. Just request them with proper doc/cert. try to get ur wife's visa within October..I am sure AHC, Delhi is not that bad.. they will help you...



maniaus said:


> @rajhans2011 one of my frend had the same case he applied in march2011... He sent them medical cert with expected date of the delivery... And he also sent an email to process his file in priority caz his wife will nit be able to travel after a certain period of tme.... And he got visa in two days... So I would say u can get priority... Rest is ur luck... All thebest...


----------



## inozland

I was talking about processing time.. don't worry mate 
prisuda applied on 30th March and she travelled to Aus on visit visa.. she still waiting for visa.



br77 said:


> U got me worried man!!! Hard time??? In which sense? Processing time?
> 
> If it is processing time then I think I should be ok even if they take 7 months to process the file but I will prey to god that this won't happen to us.
> 
> Anyway Thanks for ur best wishes


----------



## inozland

@projectOz..
don't worry mate... I think our CO ATUL is pretty good.. he is pretty much on time.. he may be behind by a week compare to other COs.. My understanding is that he is right now busy with last week of april applicants....I was given hard time as they lost some docs from our file... I was not happy about it..


----------



## inozland

@prisuda...
AHC strongly advice against doing such thing before visa is graned 


prisuda said:


> i even resigned my job and thats all t more irritating..


----------



## HIRRAJ

*Weenend*

Guys,

Have a nice weekend to all, and enjoy sunday as u know we never get visa on sunday so just relax and have fun if we can,,,,,,

Thanks,

RAJ


----------



## thegap

prisuda said:


> Congrats first of all  All the very best!
> Well, hmmm so they talked to you  its ok.. these things are happening because they are not sure of the things and are not systematic... anyways... did she ask you any questions as such or what did she say? My husband has just mailed to the global id...waitn for the best!
> Congrats once again!!


 hey prisuda 
how r u??i kno its so hard for us to live widout our partners... but v hav no choice anyways thanks a lot.Neeru mary called me to tell that ahc staff r almost done with the march files and they have also started lukin in to the april applicants who hav submitted their documents within 5 months timeframe.And the important thing she said WITHIN TWO WEEKS MY FILE FILE WILL BE SENT FOR FINAL REVIEW....... finally sum hope for me..............
take care........


----------



## prisuda

zafapr13 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Today I'm the chosen one...Guess what my spouse got Visa Grant email 5 mins before...How sweet to start long weekend with this good news.........
> 
> You guyz need to send a blasting letter to get Visa...that's my experience...
> 
> Thanks for the support...really i got helpful tips from this forum and appreciated...
> Everyone will get VISA...my thoughts will always with you guyz...and will see how u guyz going in hunting down the :boxing: CO of AHC Delhi...... Don't give up....
> 
> God bless All..........:clap2:


Congratz mate!!! All the very best for the future


----------



## prisuda

inozland said:


> @prisuda...
> AHC strongly advice against doing such thing before visa is graned


I know.... but you see, my partner was so eager in getting me ther that he called me in visit visa and we had a plan that by aug end i will get my visa so i can come back here in aug, be with my parents n in laws for a month and then leave  Thats y i left my job..but what to do ... God had different plans in mind


----------



## prisuda

thegap said:


> hey prisuda
> how r u??i kno its so hard for us to live widout our partners... but v hav no choice anyways thanks a lot.Neeru mary called me to tell that ahc staff r almost done with the march files and they have also started lukin in to the april applicants who hav submitted their documents within 5 months timeframe.And the important thing she said WITHIN TWO WEEKS MY FILE FILE WILL BE SENT FOR FINAL REVIEW....... finally sum hope for me..............
> take care........


Hmm....okies....lets see what happens the coming week!!! All the best mate!!!


----------



## thegap

prisuda said:


> Hmm....okies....lets see what happens the coming week!!! All the best mate!!![/Q
> 
> 
> hey prisuda
> thnx for ur wishes.hope next week will b lucky for both of us nd for others who r w8n for their visa grant...........
> take care...........


----------



## remark

inozland said:


> I was talking about processing time.. don't worry mate
> prisuda applied on 30th March and she travelled to Aus on visit visa.. she still waiting for visa.



That's Bull**** if they told you that, because we have asked immi department here in Australia and they have said visitor visa file doesn't affect spouse visa file at all.

Delhi AHC is slowest, it seems in the whole world.


----------



## prisuda

remark said:


> That's Bull**** if they told you that, because we have asked immi department here in Australia and they have said visitor visa file doesn't affect spouse visa file at all.
> 
> Delhi AHC is slowest, it seems in the whole world.


I think it has got to do something....otherwise why will they delay the visa so much... i wish i had gone on 6 months rather than 3....i would hav atleast been with my husband for a while longer


----------



## lalo1024

Good morning guys... Lets hope mid april finish this week or next.... Good luck to april applicants

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## inozland

Why would AHC,Delhi tell like that. I was following this forum., and found that 2 ppl did visit on visit visa and their apps were processed slowly 
I think they may have disliking for those apps.. u know what I mean  or may be they try to be fair with folks who are apart for more than 5 months...
either way it's a win win situation 



remark said:


> That's Bull**** if they told you that.
> Delhi AHC is slowest, it seems in the whole world.


----------



## inozland

Hey mate, they have already granted upto 26th of April.... I am aware that there are some more to go... but I don't really understand why some apps go very fast while others wait...


lalo1024 said:


> Good morning guys... Lets hope mid april finish this week or next.... Good luck to april applicants
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lalo1024

inozland said:


> Hey mate, they have already granted upto 26th of April.... I am aware that there are some more to go... but I don't really understand why some apps go very fast while others wait...


Thts my concern is too, what happens if we are not the choosen ones? My aniv is on 18 nov lets hope we do not celebrate it on skype.... [email protected]*% u ahc if we do... And love u more than anything, ahc. if we don't

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## inozland

those who got quickly should shed some light.. 
did they go through some specific agents ?
I am not questioing the integrity of applications.. 
just wanna know why some apps are processed fast...
We did prepare the application ourselves and still with CO...


----------



## inozland

OFF TOPIC ----
which is the best way to call to India these days ? Telstra is very expensive even with international value subscription ? I did not try skype though.. how is that?


----------



## lalo1024

inozland said:


> OFF TOPIC ----
> which is the best way to call to India these days ? Telstra is very expensive even with international value subscription ? I did not try skype though.. how is that?


I use fring on my iphone. $0.02 per minute no connection fee and i uave seted up auto recharge so it recharges from my bank if it goes less than $2. Very handy stuff. I am calling almost 2 hours every day from work and on the way to home in car. Still just spending about $20 per month

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## SriKrishnas

I have tried to call AHC almost 15 times at +91 11 41221000. After selecting the option-1, it gets disconnected. My agent also tries everyday. He could not get through. Is there any way to get the line? I have tried Team Lead number at +91 11 41494331. But it goes into voice mail to leave a message.


----------



## inozland

+91 11 41221000 dial this and as soon as u hear "Welcome to AHC, Delhi and blah blah" press 12
see if you can get lucky 



SriKrishnas said:


> I have tried to call AHC almost 15 times at +91 11 41221000. After selecting the option-1, it gets disconnected. My agent also tries everyday. He could not get through. Is there any way to get the line? I have tried Team Lead number at +91 11 41494331. But it goes into voice mail to leave a message.


----------



## remark

inozland said:


> Why would AHC,Delhi tell like that. I was following this forum., and found that 2 ppl did visit on visit visa and their apps were processed slowly
> I think they may have disliking for those apps.. u know what I mean  or may be they try to be fair with folks who are apart for more than 5 months...
> either way it's a win win situation


whoever is visited here in oz, should contact AHC, and explain the right procedure.


----------



## SriKrishnas

inozland said:


> +91 11 41221000 dial this and as soon as u hear "Welcome to AHC, Delhi and blah blah" press 12
> see if you can get lucky


ok. i will try my luck tomorrow. Thanks for that.


----------



## thegap

monday was pretty quick......... any news frm AHC????????


----------



## lalo1024

thegap said:


> monday was pretty quick......... any news frm AHC????????


Could u please update your status on spreadsheet? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nepaliboy

festivle week so i guess ahc will be having some time off..... Hopefully next week we start running...


----------



## lalo1024

nepaliboy said:


> festivle week so i guess ahc will be having some time off..... Hopefully next week we start running...


Aagggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## HIRRAJ

No good news!!!!!!!!!!!!no news is good news sometime,,,,,,,,so i guess wait wait wait wait,,,,,,,


----------



## SriKrishnas

Dear All,
We got our visa granted one hour ago. Finally the wait is over.
We wish you all good luck and pray for your visas as well.
Can any one tell me, whether the visa label can be done directly from AHC? or is it compulsory to go through VFS?


----------



## thegap

SriKrishnas said:


> Dear All,
> We got our visa granted one hour ago. Finally the wait is over.
> We wish you all good luck and pray for your visas as well.
> Can any one tell me, whether the visa label can be done directly from AHC? or is it compulsory to go through VFS?


congrats........... gudluck for ur future.............


----------



## thegap

lalo1024 said:


> Could u please update your status on spreadsheet? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum




hey i m already on d spreadsheet.my name is amber.......
i m a april applicant.........


----------



## lalo1024

SriKrishnas said:


> Dear All,
> We got our visa granted one hour ago. Finally the wait is over.
> We wish you all good luck and pray for your visas as well.
> Can any one tell me, whether the visa label can be done directly from AHC? or is it compulsory to go through VFS?


Nice... But thats not even 5 months.... Nice....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## inozland

Congrats mate..
Please check with AHC, Delhi if you can send them directly.

We have sent couple of package directly to AHC, Delhi, our experience is very 
bad.
one of them had missing content.
and second one was not received at case officer's hand even after 5 working
days after the package was received by AHC, Delhi. We don't really know where 
this pacakge is.. 

I would suggest send by VFS. Or VFS is far away from ur place, then send the courier to VFS delhi with service charge included. I feel VFS lodged documents are given priority over direct sending.
What ever you do it very carefully. Talk with them before doing anything.

BTW my wife's visa is also granted today. Now I feel had they not lost some of the documents we sent previously, our visa could have granted earlier. good luck too all.




SriKrishnas said:


> Dear All,
> We got our visa granted one hour ago. Finally the wait is over.
> We wish you all good luck and pray for your visas as well.
> Can any one tell me, whether the visa label can be done directly from AHC? or is it compulsory to go through VFS?


----------



## HIRRAJ

inozland said:


> Congrats mate..
> Please check with AHC, Delhi if you can send them directly.
> 
> We have sent couple of package directly to AHC, Delhi, our experience is very
> bad.
> one of them had missing content.
> and second one was not received at case officer's hand even after 5 working
> days after the package was received by AHC, Delhi. We don't really know where
> this pacakge is..
> 
> I would suggest send by VFS. Or VFS is far away from ur place, then send the courier to VFS delhi with service charge included. I feel VFS lodged documents are given priority over direct sending.
> What ever you do it very carefully. Talk with them before doing anything.
> 
> BTW my wife's visa is also granted today. Now I feel had they not lost some of the documents we sent previously, our visa could have granted earlier. good luck too all.



Congratulations dear,,,,u been very helpfull to every one here,,,really appreciate,,,,and good luck,,,,

RAJ


----------



## inozland

@frenchfries 
any update ?
I feel u should got ur visa by today!


----------



## lalo1024

so many people working in AHC in dellhi. isn't there any one's cousine or uncle aunty working there? who can give us exact process??? we are just guessing all the time.... please some one come and talk about their internal process....


----------



## prisuda

inozland said:


> Congrats mate..
> Please check with AHC, Delhi if you can send them directly.
> 
> We have sent couple of package directly to AHC, Delhi, our experience is very
> bad.
> one of them had missing content.
> and second one was not received at case officer's hand even after 5 working
> days after the package was received by AHC, Delhi. We don't really know where
> this pacakge is..
> 
> I would suggest send by VFS. Or VFS is far away from ur place, then send the courier to VFS delhi with service charge included. I feel VFS lodged documents are given priority over direct sending.
> What ever you do it very carefully. Talk with them before doing anything.
> 
> BTW my wife's visa is also granted today. Now I feel had they not lost some of the documents we sent previously, our visa could have granted earlier. good luck too all.


Hey greattt  !!!!! Congrats.... all the very best!!!


----------



## inozland

@lalo1024
To be honest, we don't have any uncle or cousin working there...

May be I am still Indian citizen, this might have gone well with my fellow country men/women working there. This is my guess 



lalo1024 said:


> so many people working in AHC in dellhi. isn't there any one's cousine or uncle aunty working there? who can give us exact process??? we are just guessing all the time.... please some one come and talk about their internal process....


----------



## nepaliboy

@inzoland congrats  you got visa withing the 5 months

i applied on 27th still waiting , i have no idea what is happening with my application..


----------



## inozland

@nepaliboy
mate don't worry.. u will get it...
my case may be slightly different.. I have been living overseas many many years and made 2 trips to India in the last 5 months.. 
Also probably I hail from a region where not many applicants come from... I don't know anybody in my region who has applied aussie visa in the past.



nepaliboy said:


> @inzoland congrats  you got visa withing the 5 months
> 
> i applied on 27th still waiting , i have no idea what is happening with my application..


----------



## SriKrishnas

@inozland, Congratulations!!!!


----------



## inozland

Thanks lalo1024, hirraj, prisuda, nepaliboy, srikrishnas, jasp, pacsoft, oz309...
All the best for the dear people who are waiting for their visas. ur time will come soon.


----------



## ana_aus

Processing time on AHC website is 7 months. is it applicable to all or new applicants??


----------



## ana_aus

SriKrishnas said:


> Dear All,
> We got our visa granted one hour ago. Finally the wait is over.
> We wish you all good luck and pray for your visas as well.
> Can any one tell me, whether the visa label can be done directly from AHC? or is it compulsory to go through VFS?


Congrats!!!
Its better to send via VFS.
Q: CO did not ask for passport while processing and how long was the wait?


----------



## ana_aus

inozland said:


> OFF TOPIC ----
> which is the best way to call to India these days ? Telstra is very expensive even with international value subscription ? I did not try skype though.. how is that?


Love Skype!
Try to get skype pack from your provider, then you can use it from your mobile. vodafone-- $5-$8 pm


----------



## maniaus

Hi guys..... Can anyone Plz restore the spreadsheet.... It has been deleted by smeone....


----------



## projectOZ

congratulations @inozland and @SriKrishnas ... !!!!

with SriKrishnas visa being granted today .. visa grant for May applicants seems to have begun  .. i hope AHC continues to grant visas within the 5 month time frame ... 

@navzz any updates ?


----------



## lalo1024

projectOZ said:


> congratulations @inozland and @SriKrishnas ... !!!!
> 
> with SriKrishnas visa being granted today .. visa grant for May applicants seems to have begun  .. i hope AHC continues to grant visas within the 5 month time frame ...
> 
> @navzz any updates ?


I strongly hope so too

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## cdesai

*Wait is finally over*

Hi All,

My wife's visa was granted yesterday. :clap2: :clap2: :dance::dance:


Now just little wait layball:


Thank you all for sharing information. Hope you guyz get your visa soon. 

Regards,


----------



## lalo1024

cdesai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife's visa was granted yesterday. :clap2: :clap2: :dance::dance:
> 
> 
> Now just little wait layball:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for sharing information. Hope you guyz get your visa soon.
> 
> Regards,


Brilliant.... Congratulations man.... this thread is like a school... people enrolls... reads and shares a lot.. make so many virtual friends... and one day after a semester they graduate and nick off...... very good news desai... are you from gujarat?


----------



## lalo1024

*Public Holiday*

06 October (Thursday)	Dussehra
26 October (Wednesday)	Diwali
27 October (Thursday)	Goverdhan Puja
07 November (Monday)	Idu'l Zuha (Bakrid)


----------



## ana_aus

*Congratulations*



cdesai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife's visa was granted yesterday. :clap2: :clap2: :dance::dance:
> 
> 
> Now just little wait layball:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for sharing information. Hope you guyz get your visa soon.
> 
> Regards,




Have you posted your timeline?? if not can you do that please

Thanks!!


----------



## ccgirl

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all the information here.

How do i know if my medicals have been cleared or received by AHC?

Thanks

Regards
ccgirl


----------



## ana_aus

*Its time AHC looks at May Applications*

*Spreadsheet Update*

lane:Hi Guys its nice to see most of the case logged in April have been cleared. Congratulations to all! and best of luck to all those who are waiting. Hope its soon for you guys as well.lane:


Now that May 2011 applicants will start to hear some good news in the near future, can I please request you to share it on the forum (asap) Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:

All the Best!


----------



## ana_aus

*subclass 300*



lalo1024 said:


> I strongly hope so too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


SriKrishnas's subclass was 300, therefore get higher priority depending upon date of marriage. 

Still, its good to see that most April cases are dealt with. :clap2:

Cheers!


----------



## km2410

ccgirl said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the information here.
> 
> How do i know if my medicals have been cleared or received by AHC?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards
> ccgirl


hi,
u can call ahc n ask them whether they received medical or nt bt they wont let u knowif it is cleared or nt..


----------



## ccgirl

has anyone got a CO assigned after 13/09/2011 ?, seems no CO's assigned after 13th Sep (as per the excel sheet).


----------



## ccgirl

km2410 said:


> hi,
> u can call ahc n ask them whether they received medical or nt bt they wont let u knowif it is cleared or nt..


thank you


----------



## lalo1024

ccgirl said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the information here.
> 
> How do i know if my medicals have been cleared or received by AHC?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards
> ccgirl


Contact Us

click on above link

Telephone: +61 2 8666 5777

they are the one who can tell you if they have cleared medicals. I followed them up really hard..

Good Luck...


----------



## maniaus

ccgirl said:


> has anyone got a CO assigned after 13/09/2011 ?, seems no CO's assigned after 13th Sep (as per the excel sheet).


Hi ccgirl... even no CO assigned to august applicants.... I m one of them.. Waiting


----------



## ccgirl

maniaus said:


> Hi ccgirl... even no CO assigned to august applicants.... I m one of them.. Waiting


Hi Maniaus, 

thanks, yes that's what i meant, last CO assigned on 13-Sep for an July applicant.


----------



## excelerate

ana_aus said:


> SriKrishnas's subclass was 300, therefore get higher priority depending upon date of marriage.
> 
> Still, its good to see that most April cases are dealt with. :clap2:
> 
> Cheers!


Long time lurker first time posting 

Ours is also a 300, and we applied before SriKrishna's (ours on 02/05/2011) but still not granted, however ours was sent for final decision after SriKrishna's.
Here's hoping ours is any day!

Cheers


----------



## ana_aus

Final Approval:

Q: How does on finds out if the application has been sent for final approval, do we receive mail( notification) ??


----------



## lalo1024

ana_aus said:


> Final Approval:
> 
> Q: How does on finds out if the application has been sent for final approval, do we receive mail( notification) ??


Call and ask

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## remark

has prisuda, reaper, thegap got the visa?

what is the global helpdesk number?


----------



## thegap

remark said:


> has prisuda, reaper, thegap got the visa?
> 
> what is the global helpdesk number?



no not yet.still w8n for my visa grant.................


----------



## HIRRAJ

*Hope not to0 long now.*

Guys,

I was silence reader so far and see the progress, Our file LOD is 02/05,

So any sugession when can we get visa probably to see the currently progress. 

CO is jatin rawal, anyone have any experiance of this CO.

Please advice.

RAJ


----------



## inozland

@HIRRAJ,
mate u completed 5 months.. now it is time to check status by calling AHC, Delhi.
If your file has been fwded for final decision then don't worry -- it is just matter of time. If not fwded then try to talk with ur CO. Infact near the 5 months mark operators were really helpful with us, they fwded the call to CO without any hesitation. If you are not that lucky then just send a formal request to CO to process quickly -- this was suggested by one of our senior expat JASP. Infact I found this helpful.



HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was silence reader so far and see the progress, Our file LOD is 02/05,
> 
> So any sugession when can we get visa probably to see the currently progress.
> 
> CO is jatin rawal, anyone have any experiance of this CO.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> RAJ


----------



## inozland

Thanks @projectOz.
Since timeframe has increased since July 11 (true ??), COs have enough buffer time to process file quickly. I was reading one post in this forum that CO allocation is delayed for Aug Applications -- this indicates that COs are not busy wih applications after Aug or so. 
I was expecting April file to go faster, so far so good.. During the summer and rainy season not many marriages happen in India, so no of apps may be less at the same time. May and June might go even faster.
Did you check ur status recently ?



projectOZ said:


> congratulations @inozland and @SriKrishnas ... !!!!
> 
> with SriKrishnas visa being granted today .. visa grant for May applicants seems to have begun  .. i hope AHC continues to grant visas within the 5 month time frame ...
> 
> @navzz any updates ?


----------



## lalo1024

inozland said:


> @HIRRAJ,
> mate u completed 5 months.. now it is time to check status by calling AHC, Delhi.
> If your file has been fwded for final decision then don't worry -- it is just matter of time. If not fwded then try to talk with ur CO. Infact near the 5 months mark operators were really helpful with us, they fwded the call to CO without any hesitation. If you are not that lucky then just send a formal request to CO to process quickly -- this was suggested by one of our senior expat JASP. Infact I found this helpful.


mate you should expect visa in 160-170 days... my statistics says..


----------



## prisuda

remark said:


> has prisuda, reaper, thegap got the visa?
> 
> what is the global helpdesk number?


Nope....i am facing a new problem....my spouse mailed the global id and last night neeru called up and said my pcc from dubai wasrequired as i stayed for more than 10 yrs... i was mislead here at my passport office that PCC from india is enuf and i spent one month changing my passport to chennai issue (applied a new passport ) and waited for 2 months and finally after getting indian PCC i applied for spouse visa on march. all that i am irritated is if that was not provided earlier why the hell was i not intimidated in the first place....what were they doing for 3 whole months? My query from mary in july was something regarding this only (qestin 81 n 82 in 47sp) after that it is almost 3 months now.... i also got a mail from her stating that all my documents are acknowledged by her and she will get back soon only on 22sept!! Doesn this show how irresponsible they can be at times??? i know it was my fault that i dint attach the pcc... but ppl here at my passport office asked me to change the passport as it was dubai issued.... man... i clearly see one thing, i made a big mistake and they are royally screwing me for this.... i donno how many more months my pcc from there is going to take and after that how many days these ppl are gonig to take....my first diwali will be spent alone i guess... im scared to even go on visit now


----------



## lalo1024

inozland said:


> Thanks @projectOz.
> Since timeframe has increased since July 11 (true ??), COs have enough buffer time to process file quickly. I was reading one post in this forum that CO allocation is delayed for Aug Applications -- this indicates that COs are not busy wih applications after Aug or so.
> I was expecting April file to go faster, so far so good.. During the summer and rainy season not many marriages happen in India, so no of apps may be less at the same time. May and June might go even faster.
> Did you check ur status recently ?


hey inozland.. what makes you keep coming back to forum if your wife's visa has been granted? you are being so nice here... why is that?

I will be too excited to come on forum after my wife's visa will be granted...


----------



## projectOZ

inozland said:


> Thanks @projectOz.
> Since timeframe has increased since July 11 (true ??), COs have enough buffer time to process file quickly. I was reading one post in this forum that CO allocation is delayed for Aug Applications -- this indicates that COs are not busy wih applications after Aug or so.
> I was expecting April file to go faster, so far so good.. During the summer and rainy season not many marriages happen in India, so no of apps may be less at the same time. May and June might go even faster.
> Did you check ur status recently ?



ya ... i read the posts by some of the forum members and even the excel indicates that COs are assigned only to early july applicants.
on one hand it seems to be helping applicants who have applied before july 11 , but on the other hand i do feel bad for the applicants who have applied after july.
5 months was bad enough 



i wrote to AHC asking for status update ... but have not received any reply ...  ..
friday i will write to my CO.. 

like we discussed last time ... from this month i plan to write a mail every week irrespective of getting a reply or not ..
and once i cross 5 months .. i will write every two days .. 

in the auto reply mail that i got from AHC (the one which we generally get whenever u write to them) talks of increased lead time due to the festive season (pasted below). I hope this does not contribute to increased timelines again 
.......
In the lead up to peak holiday periods our offices may not be able to
process applications within the above timeframes.


cheers 
projectOZ


----------



## projectOZ

lalo1024 said:


> hey inozland.. what makes you keep coming back to forum if your wife's visa has been granted? you are being so nice here... why is that?
> 
> I will be too excited to come on forum after my wife's visa will be granted...




 ... i guess you get used to this forum ... atleast for me from the month of april everyday i get up in the morning and check the forum for updates ... come back from work and check the forums for updates ... and i am sure almost everyone does that once they enroll into this forum ... 
and after a while your sort of know all your forum mates and their stories ... and are really curious to know what happened to each one of them ... 
i guess thats what brings you back .. 

anyway it is always nice to get advise from experienced people ... 
seriously ... thanks to all you guys for your time ...


----------



## maniaus

prisuda said:


> Nope....i am facing a new problem....my spouse mailed the global id and last night neeru called up and said my pcc from dubai wasrequired as i stayed for more than 10 yrs... i was mislead here at my passport office that PCC from india is enuf and i spent one month changing my passport to chennai issue (applied a new passport ) and waited for 2 months and finally after getting indian PCC i applied for spouse visa on march. all that i am irritated is if that was not provided earlier why the hell was i not intimidated in the first place....what were they doing for 3 whole months? My query from mary in july was something regarding this only (qestin 81 n 82 in 47sp) after that it is almost 3 months now.... i also got a mail from her stating that all my documents are acknowledged by her and she will get back soon only on 22sept!! Doesn this show how irresponsible they can be at times??? i know it was my fault that i dint attach the pcc... but ppl here at my passport office asked me to change the passport as it was dubai issued.... man... i clearly see one thing, i made a big mistake and they are royally screwing me for this.... i donno how many more months my pcc from there is going to take and after that how many days these ppl are gonig to take....my first diwali will be spent alone i guess... im scared to even go on visit now


@prisuda.. Thats very sad.... It shouldn't be happened....


----------



## thegap

prisuda said:


> Nope....i am facing a new problem....my spouse mailed the global id and last night neeru called up and said my pcc from dubai wasrequired as i stayed for more than 10 yrs... i was mislead here at my passport office that PCC from india is enuf and i spent one month changing my passport to chennai issue (applied a new passport ) and waited for 2 months and finally after getting indian PCC i applied for spouse visa on march. all that i am irritated is if that was not provided earlier why the hell was i not intimidated in the first place....what were they doing for 3 whole months? My query from mary in july was something regarding this only (qestin 81 n 82 in 47sp) after that it is almost 3 months now.... i also got a mail from her stating that all my documents are acknowledged by her and she will get back soon only on 22sept!! Doesn this show how irresponsible they can be at times??? i know it was my fault that i dint attach the pcc... but ppl here at my passport office asked me to change the passport as it was dubai issued.... man... i clearly see one thing, i made a big mistake and they are royally screwing me for this.... i donno how many more months my pcc from there is going to take and after that how many days these ppl are gonig to take....my first diwali will be spent alone i guess... im scared to even go on visit now


this is soooo soooo irresponsible thing ..... i really want dis illitrate CO neeru should be fired at once......


----------



## lalo1024

prisuda said:


> Nope....i am facing a new problem....my spouse mailed the global id and last night neeru called up and said my pcc from dubai wasrequired as i stayed for more than 10 yrs... i was mislead here at my passport office that PCC from india is enuf and i spent one month changing my passport to chennai issue (applied a new passport ) and waited for 2 months and finally after getting indian PCC i applied for spouse visa on march. all that i am irritated is if that was not provided earlier why the hell was i not intimidated in the first place....what were they doing for 3 whole months? My query from mary in july was something regarding this only (qestin 81 n 82 in 47sp) after that it is almost 3 months now.... i also got a mail from her stating that all my documents are acknowledged by her and she will get back soon only on 22sept!! Doesn this show how irresponsible they can be at times??? i know it was my fault that i dint attach the pcc... but ppl here at my passport office asked me to change the passport as it was dubai issued.... man... i clearly see one thing, i made a big mistake and they are royally screwing me for this.... i donno how many more months my pcc from there is going to take and after that how many days these ppl are gonig to take....my first diwali will be spent alone i guess... im scared to even go on visit now


bloody slackoffs...


----------



## lalo1024

projectOZ said:


> ... i guess you get used to this forum ... atleast for me from the month of april everyday i get up in the morning and check the forum for updates ... come back from work and check the forums for updates ... and i am sure almost everyone does that once they enroll into this forum ...
> and after a while your sort of know all your forum mates and their stories ... and are really curious to know what happened to each one of them ...
> i guess thats what brings you back ..
> 
> anyway it is always nice to get advise from experienced people ...
> seriously ... thanks to all you guys for your time ...


before work? after work? man i check it every hour I suppose... I am so used to it... you are so true... this is first time i am following any blog/forum in my life.. I know no one's proper name where are they from and nothing.. some one can be one of my friend's friend as well.. but this is so useful and effective.. I used to use forums for my laptop trouble-shoot but now even if i want to buy something new I Google it and look for some blogs/forums... 

you are so true inozland...


----------



## pacsoft

projectOZ said:


> ... i guess you get used to this forum ... atleast for me from the month of april everyday i get up in the morning and check the forum for updates ... come back from work and check the forums for updates ... and i am sure almost everyone does that once they enroll into this forum ...
> and after a while your sort of know all your forum mates and their stories ... and are really curious to know what happened to each one of them ...
> i guess thats what brings you back ..
> 
> anyway it is always nice to get advise from experienced people ...
> seriously ... thanks to all you guys for your time ...


that's true ... my wife's visa was granted on Aug 9... I joined the forum in June ..But still then I come back and look... though frequency has gone down .. but at least once every two days ... i believe I have just become the part of this forum and don't mind sharing my experience wherever I can to help others..


----------



## Sagem316

Hi Everyone,

Long time follower of this block. First time writing a comment. I have lodge my spouse visa app on 2/05 and my co is Harpreet Kaur. AS soon as I completed my 5mths time period, I contacted her inquiring status of my application. She replied back quoting that now AHC new delhi is taking upto 7 mnths to finalise an app. Has anyone else got a similar reply. If not what should I do to speed up my processing.

Thanks


----------



## ana_aus

*Same reply*



Sagem316 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Long time follower of this block. First time writing a comment. I have lodge my spouse visa app on 2/05 and my co is Harpreet Kaur. AS soon as I completed my 5mths time period, I contacted her inquiring status of my application. She replied back quoting that now AHC new delhi is taking upto 7 mnths to finalise an app. Has anyone else got a similar reply. If not what should I do to speed up my processing.
> 
> Thanks


Got the same reply saying that processing time has changed and now it may take upto 7Months.

Very worried... as soon as I think "OK Its almost half way through" they change processing time, and things have to wait


----------



## Sims07

they ask for pcc from there where you lived more than 12 months , I gave my pcc from Australia becoz I lived there.


----------



## zafapr13

*Hi Folks..*

My wife got her visa 30th sep, still i follow this link to see how u guys going and all.

Literally, I'm addicted to this forum..just watching this forum everyday..I'm in IT industry always browsing and checking blogs and forum...
Good-luck to everyone...:ranger:


----------



## HIRRAJ

lalo1024 said:


> mate you should expect visa in 160-170 days... my statistics says..


This might be stupid question but it looks every one who's LOD in april they got on and average with in 155 days.

So why should be 170 with me than. i know it is hard and depends on every case.

Thanks,

Raj.


----------



## HIRRAJ

ana_aus said:


> Got the same reply saying that processing time has changed and now it may take upto 7Months.
> 
> Very worried... as soon as I think "OK Its almost half way through" they change processing time, and things have to wait


Do not worry guys they have given same answer who applied in April as well but they get in 5.5 months. so hope we get in that time frame.

RAJ


----------



## HIRRAJ

inozland said:


> @HIRRAJ,
> mate u completed 5 months.. now it is time to check status by calling AHC, Delhi.
> If your file has been fwded for final decision then don't worry -- it is just matter of time. If not fwded then try to talk with ur CO. Infact near the 5 months mark operators were really helpful with us, they fwded the call to CO without any hesitation. If you are not that lucky then just send a formal request to CO to process quickly -- this was suggested by one of our senior expat JASP. Infact I found this helpful.


@inozland, mate thanks for prompt reply,

I have immigration agents, so far they have been contacted with CO and AHC, and they said it is better if agents only contact them as they will be the first point of communication in my case. 

What you think it will be fine if I give them buzz and see what's happening? or still let agent to deal with them, 

THANKS

RAJ


----------



## HIRRAJ

*Processing Time*

Guys,

On VFS website it clearly said that "The average processing time for applications lodged prior to 1 July 2011 is 5 months."

Does that mean that i am not in 7 months as our DOL is 02/05? 

Please advice.

RAJ


----------



## Sagem316

HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> On VFS website it clearly said that "The average processing time for applications lodged prior to 1 July 2011 is 5 months."
> 
> Does that mean that i am not in 7 months as our DOL is 02/05?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> RAJ


As you said it's on VFS website. If you have a look at AHC website it does not say any thing about the applications lodge b4 July1. So if we go by wht was informed to us by both CO and customer service center there have revised it. SO m8 I am afraid we have no choice but to suffer another 2 mths . Good stuff AHC New Delhi


----------



## HIRRAJ

Sagem316 said:


> As you said it's on VFS website. If you have a look at AHC website it does not say any thing about the applications lodge b4 July1. So if we go by wht was informed to us by both CO and customer service center there have revised it. SO m8 I am afraid we have no choice but to suffer another 2 mths . Good stuff AHC New Delhi


Mate in processing time tab they have same data as on VFS and it state that same as i said before,

Also you will find below on AHC web site

"the New Delhi Visa Office is currently finalising partner visas in approximately 6-7 months.""Applications lodged before August 2011 may have been given an indicative processing time of 5 months, however this has now increased. "


----------



## lalo1024

dude thats for child migration


----------



## lalo1024

HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> On VFS website it clearly said that "The average processing time for applications lodged prior to 1 July 2011 is 5 months."
> 
> Does that mean that i am not in 7 months as our DOL is 02/05?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> RAJ


thats for child migration. note the # sign


----------



## lalo1024

RAJ, Nepaliboy and excelerate should get visa next week.


----------



## excelerate

lalo1024 said:


> RAJ, Nepaliboy and excelerate should get visa next week.


I hope you're right!


----------



## remark

thegap said:


> no not yet.still w8n for my visa grant.................


what are they saying? push hard to lazy and slow AHC workers


----------



## nepaliboy

@lalo 

im assuming that but now i found some error in our documents with the name..my wife name is missing one bit..e.g. All documents having mrs a b c but one document having mrs a b.... The c is missing...still CO hasnt found it but i dont know whether i should explain him the error or just wait till he find out? This is annoying i have no idea what to do.....i guess i should wait till he it out...any opinion guys...i dont know whether they will make big issue out of this..


----------



## thegap

remark said:


> what are they saying? push hard to lazy and slow AHC workers


neeru mary cald me last week and said tht she will forward my file for final review within two weeks.i was hopin she will send dis week bt wen i cald AHC d operator said its still with d CO.next week my husband is gona call again..............


----------



## prisuda

folks i need a clarification.... i was not 16 yrs when i was in dubai, and there is a clause in the character requirement, that pcc is required only in places where we stay for more than 12 months since turning 16.....do i require a pcc now? 
suggestions required folks!


----------



## prisuda

thegap said:


> neeru mary cald me last week and said tht she will forward my file for final review within two weeks.i was hopin she will send dis week bt wen i cald AHC d operator said its still with d CO.next week my husband is gona call again..............


hey ... that neeru is really slow...you need to blast the australian immigration ... ask your husband to mail them again.... or call up the aus embassy..some person needs to keep pestering them over their work...il pray you get your visa early and join your husband soon!!


----------



## lalo1024

nepaliboy said:


> @lalo
> 
> im assuming that but now i found some error in our documents with the name..my wife name is missing one bit..e.g. All documents having mrs a b c but one document having mrs a b.... The c is missing...still CO hasnt found it but i dont know whether i should explain him the error or just wait till he find out? This is annoying i have no idea what to do.....i guess i should wait till he it out...any opinion guys...i dont know whether they will make big issue out of this..


They shouldn't... I did error too.. I wrote that first time i came to aus in may2011. I actually came in june 2006. They didn't pick.

Now my case is in final decision. Is there any possibility that senr. Case officer ask for any doc?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## br77

nepaliboy said:


> @lalo
> 
> im assuming that but now i found some error in our documents with the name..my wife name is missing one bit..e.g. All documents having mrs a b c but one document having mrs a b.... The c is missing...still CO hasnt found it but i dont know whether i should explain him the error or just wait till he find out? This is annoying i have no idea what to do.....i guess i should wait till he it out...any opinion guys...i dont know whether they will make big issue out of this..


I think there would not be any problem. I would suggest you not to mention it unless they come to you & ask for an amendement/correction. 
when i had applied for my wife's visitor visa, we made some mistakes. I guess we had even missed out one form to submit but somehow application went through & got approved. 
I know Spouse visa is very different from visitor visa & even more critical but yours looks like a very small error & I am sure they wont even bother to notice.

I hope I am right. Good luck !!!


----------



## mattdhillon

*Help*

*Sweta,

Could you please give me the email id of Hardeep Sodhi as he is my senior case officer and my case has been passed onto hin since 1 sep and he has not taken any decision yet. Thanks a lot. My DOL is 3-05-11. *







sweta.kaswala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am really happy. I got mail from Senior Visa Officer(Hardeep S Sodhi) yesterday..:happy:
> 
> Thank god, finally visa has been granted after wait of 6 months!....:cheer2::cheer2::dance:
> 
> Visa applied on 23rd March 2011
> 
> Granted on 28th September
> 
> CO : Harpreet Kaur
> 
> Thank you so much for your support and hope you all get your Visa very soon..ray:
> 
> Best of Luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lalo1024

mattdhillon said:


> Sweta,
> 
> Could you please give me the email id of Hardeep Sodhi as he is my senior case officer and my case has been passed onto hin since 1 sep and he has not taken any decision yet. Thanks a lot. My DOL is 3-05-11.


My snr co is hardeep sodhi too. Please give me his mail id if u find... Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nepaliboy

br77 said:


> I think there would not be any problem. I would suggest you not to mention it unless they come to you & ask for an amendement/correction.
> when i had applied for my wife's visitor visa, we made some mistakes. I guess we had even missed out one form to submit but somehow application went through & got approved.
> I know Spouse visa is very different from visitor visa & even more critical but yours looks like a very small error & I am sure they wont even bother to notice.
> 
> I hope I am right. Good luck !!!


Thanks you , but document is relationship verification which is main document, they asked for relationship certificate but i also sent relationship verification, everyinfo is right except name, its really easy to notice lets see hopefully next week either i get call or email saying something, if i dont means they havent looked at the case yet...


----------



## nepaliboy

hopefully someone will get a good news today , after the ahc people had some refreshment from dashara....


----------



## lalo1024

nepaliboy said:


> hopefully someone will get a good news today , after the ahc people had some refreshment from dashara....


should be you


----------



## Jasp

mattdhillon said:


> Sweta,
> 
> Could you please give me the email id of Hardeep Sodhi as he is my senior case officer and my case has been passed onto hin since 1 sep and he has not taken any decision yet. Thanks a lot. My DOL is 3-05-11.


Hello
His email id is [email protected]
Jas


----------



## nepaliboy

lalo1024 said:


> should be you


i hope so, hioefully the file error is not an issue...


----------



## Sagem316

nepaliboy said:


> i hope so, hioefully the file error is not an issue...


Has your application forwarded for Final Decision?


----------



## nepaliboy

@sage 

i have no idea.... im giving a call after one week.. just going to wait one week more just to see..


----------



## thegap

prisuda said:


> hey ... that neeru is really slow...you need to blast the australian immigration ... ask your husband to mail them again.... or call up the aus embassy..some person needs to keep pestering them over their work...il pray you get your visa early and join your husband soon!!


thanks prisuda
thank u sooo much.neeru did tht to me too.i stayed in australia for around 3-4 yrs.i did frontloaded my PCC with d application bt tht stupid neeru askd me to send it again........ she is slowest and as per my opinion d dumbest CO in d AHC...............


----------



## inozland

Well tough call! But according to AHC, Web site you do not need to submit PCC from UAE since you were not 16 years old. However since CO asked for it... you must submit now... basically don't take any chance. Also at the same time let CO know the fact, that u were not 16 years old at that time. If this is a mistake in COs part she will acknowledge it and as a gift she will clear ur visa soon 



prisuda said:


> folks i need a clarification.... i was not 16 yrs when i was in dubai, and there is a clause in the character requirement, that pcc is required only in places where we stay for more than 12 months since turning 16.....do i require a pcc now?
> suggestions required folks!


----------



## inozland

I don't think some little error would be any problem even if they notice it. But be prepared for an answear if they query you.'



nepaliboy said:


> i hope so, hioefully the file error is not an issue...


----------



## inozland

I'm humbled lalo1024, basically I'm kindda addicted now!


lalo1024 said:


> you are so true inozland...


----------



## prisuda

inozland said:


> Well tough call! But according to AHC, Web site you do not need to submit PCC from UAE since you were not 16 years old. However since CO asked for it... you must submit now... basically don't take any chance. Also at the same time let CO know the fact, that u were not 16 years old at that time. If this is a mistake in COs part she will acknowledge it and as a gift she will clear ur visa soon


thanks, luckily my husband called and spoke to my CO today and she accepted that it is not required..basically i learnt one thing... you need to know the rules well, got to be stern but kind in asking info... She told my husband that visa will be granted within 2 weeks....now hoping that i will join for our first diwali together..down south the first diwali after marriage is very special...so both the families are wishing both of us together....  Hoping for the best....
By the by, how long do they take for visa stamping....as i am in chennai now.. will it take sometime to courier the passport??for visit visa, i got it within the 15 days tenure...but now as my passport is with me,i doubt how long will tht take as im trying to calculate the possibility of looking for tickets... (atleast hoping to ) !!


----------



## mattdhillon

Jasp said:


> Hello
> His email id is [email protected]
> Jas


Thanks alot for that JASP. I called up AHC today and after case being with Hardeep sodhi who is a senior officer for more than 1 month, now they have realised that they need Form 80 and character certificate from my wife previous employer. I understand Form 80 but Character cert, I mean what d hell case officer and senior case officer did for 4 months. Now when the case is at the end, they have realised that they need extra doc. Hardeep sodhi has passed the case back to to Junior case officer. I am going to send them the docs today, I really hope that case shouldn't go in the queue again for decision making. Has anyone experienced this, please advise. Thanks in advance


----------



## mattdhillon

lalo1024 said:


> My snr co is hardeep sodhi too. Please give me his mail id if u find... Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



His email id is [email protected]. I think its worth adding the Email id's and the phone no's of all the case officers in the spreadsheet. I think it will be a great help for everyone.


----------



## inozland

I'm glad that ur PCC was sorted out...

VFS delivers the passport within 48 hrs to AHC, allow 2-3 days for stamping.. worst case u will get it within a week.

My wife's pp was already with them and VFS dispatched on the same day she got the grant letter...For metro city it will reach by next day...since we are far way from metro city, she has to come and pick it.. I am asking her to come soon,, it seems she is enjoying her time with parents 
May be monday she will collect.



prisuda said:


> thanks, luckily my husband called and spoke to my CO today and she accepted that it is not required..basically i learnt one thing... you need to know the rules well, got to be stern but kind in asking info... She told my husband that visa will be granted within 2 weeks....now hoping that i will join for our first diwali together..down south the first diwali after marriage is very special...so both the families are wishing both of us together....  Hoping for the best....
> By the by, how long do they take for visa stamping....as i am in chennai now.. will it take sometime to courier the passport??for visit visa, i got it within the 15 days tenure...but now as my passport is with me,i doubt how long will tht take as im trying to calculate the possibility of looking for tickets... (atleast hoping to ) !!


----------



## aarchi2812

inozland said:


> Well tough call! But according to AHC, Web site you do not need to submit PCC from UAE since you were not 16 years old. However since CO asked for it... you must submit now... basically don't take any chance. Also at the same time let CO know the fact, that u were not 16 years old at that time. If this is a mistake in COs part she will acknowledge it and as a gift she will clear ur visa soon


hey inozland 
hw r u mate ..dis is frenchfries sumhw gt my account deleted
jst wanted to sy thanku to u n all members here..all info ws really helpful..gt my visa waiting for my pp to cum..is ur wyf gt her pp bck alrdy..which airline is gud for d lugg????
thnku


----------



## prisuda

mattdhillon said:


> Thanks alot for that JASP. I called up AHC today and after case being with Hardeep sodhi who is a senior officer for more than 1 month, now they have realised that they need Form 80 and character certificate from my wife previous employer. I understand Form 80 but Character cert, I mean what d hell case officer and senior case officer did for 4 months. Now when the case is at the end, they have realised that they need extra doc. Hardeep sodhi has passed the case back to to Junior case officer. I am going to send them the docs today, I really hope that case shouldn't go in the queue again for decision making. Has anyone experienced this, please advise. Thanks in advance


 i think this has become a common problem with most case officers....i got a query after 6 months mate for ploice clearnce certificate when i had already submitted one... and luckily it wasnt required when my husband enquired them again...so its not new...dont worry...as the others said just send things asap and get your side of documentation cleared.... it is no use arguing with them as it gets you no where....praying things will get cleared asap mate!!! All the best!


----------



## inozland

Glad to know ur visa was granted.
I expected it anyway, since mine was granted on 4th Oct.

My wife's pp is already back to Blue Dart. Now she has to make a time and collect.
I'm expecting she will do it on Monday. Since we are far away from Metro, it's tough for us.


aarchi2812 said:


> hey inozland
> hw r u mate ..dis is frenchfries sumhw gt my account deleted
> jst wanted to sy thanku to u n all members here..all info ws really helpful..gt my visa waiting for my pp to cum..is ur wyf gt her pp bck alrdy..which airline is gud for d lugg????
> thnku


----------



## projectOZ

prisuda said:


> i think this has become a common problem with most case officers....i got a query after 6 months mate for ploice clearnce certificate when i had already submitted one... and luckily it wasnt required when my husband enquired them again...so its not new...dont worry...as the others said just send things asap and get your side of documentation cleared.... it is no use arguing with them as it gets you no where....praying things will get cleared asap mate!!! All the best!



this is a little worrisome .. and it has happened to two people on this forum .. exactly when you are expecting the visa to get through, they are asking for more docs 

is there something we can do from our end ?
i have not received any reply to my status query that i sent to AHC ... 
thanks and regards
projectOZ


----------



## projectOZ

mattdhillon said:


> His email id is [email protected]. I think its worth adding the Email id's and the phone no's of all the case officers in the spreadsheet. I think it will be a great help for everyone.


@mattdhillon ... did not see ur name in the spread sheet .. what is your time line mate

projectOZ


----------



## inozland

It happened to us too! Just before 5 months mark co called me in Australia and told that some documents missing from our file.....
CO asked to resend.

This may be a normal practice at AHC, Delhi... But take this situation in a positive sense, since they are asking so late you can definetly request them to process quickly. Both me and wife did the personal request, once we did immediately our visa was processed. Bottom line is just build a respectful relationship between you and CO. 



projectOZ said:


> this is a little worrisome .. and it has happened to two people on this forum .. exactly when you are expecting the visa to get through, they are asking for more docs
> 
> is there something we can do from our end ?
> i have not received any reply to my status query that i sent to AHC ...
> thanks and regards
> projectOZ


----------



## inozland

Visas and Migration Family Migration Oct 3 - Australian High Commission
this link may have an answear why they are slow 



projectOZ said:


> i have not received any reply to my status query that i sent to AHC ...
> thanks and regards
> projectOZ


----------



## projectOZ

projectOZ said:


> @mattdhillon ... did not see ur name in the spread sheet .. what is your time line mate
> 
> projectOZ



@mattdhillon .. just found your entry in the spreadsheet .. 
but i am a little confused .. (found your entry amongst the march applicants)
it says u applied on the 05/03/2011 and a CO was allotted to you on 30/06 . 

is that correct ... or is your date of application 03/05/2011

if it is 05/03 .. u have now completed 7 months !!!! 

eagerly waiting to hear from you .. if this is correct ..

projectOZ


----------



## Deepakp

*309 Spouse visa*

Hello All,

This is my first post in this forum and would really appreciate any responses for my below queries..

I hold Australian PR and plan to get married in Nov 2011. I am planning to file visa-309 for my spouse in the same month in New Delhi - India

I have been going through the visa formalities and just want to know..

1) As the Visa process currently takes 6-7 months , I was planning to file a tourist visa along with visa subclass 309 so that she can travel back with me to Australia asap.
Would it add any complexities to the 309 visa if I file both the visas in a time span of say a week. 309 first and tourist visa a week later.

Many Thanks
Deepak


----------



## aarchi2812

@deepakp hello dear 
I m nt sure which one u need to apply frst ...bt yeah dis is d best idea...u cn call ahc delhi n get sum info bout it ....wht I knw is its damn hrd to live apart frm eachothr aftr wedding ...its lik mental n emotional toture..so plz aplly d tourist visa n 309too bcz nw it takes lik 10week to get co fir ur case..best of luck mate...giv dem evrything evry small thing lik if u guys sent ny greeting crds pic befor marr ..phone bills ...if u guys chat u gt provide de
Chat history mke ur case stronger as much as u cn...ru going to apply thru agent or on ur own...tc


----------



## lalo1024

Deepakp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum and would really appreciate any responses for my below queries..
> 
> I hold Australian PR and plan to get married in Nov 2011. I am planning to file visa-309 for my spouse in the same month in New Delhi - India
> 
> I have been going through the visa formalities and just want to know..
> 
> 1) As the Visa process currently takes 6-7 months , I was planning to file a tourist visa along with visa subclass 309 so that she can travel back with me to Australia asap.
> Would it add any complexities to the 309 visa if I file both the visas in a time span of say a week. 309 first and tourist visa a week later.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Deepak


I called to AHC and asked them to accelerate process, they advised me to apply for tourist visa if i am in hurry to hug my partner.. so I would recon/believe go for that option...


----------



## Deepakp

*Subclass 309/100*



aarchi2812 said:


> @deepakp hello dear
> I m nt sure which one u need to apply frst ...bt yeah dis is d best idea...u cn call ahc delhi n get sum info bout it ....wht I knw is its damn hrd to live apart frm eachothr aftr wedding ...its lik mental n emotional toture..so plz aplly d tourist visa n 309too bcz nw it takes lik 10week to get co fir ur case..best of luck mate...giv dem evrything evry small thing lik if u guys sent ny greeting crds pic befor marr ..phone bills ...if u guys chat u gt provide de
> Chat history mke ur case stronger as much as u cn...ru going to apply thru agent or on ur own...tc



HI Aarchi,

Thanks for your prompt response and for your kind words . I was thinking to go for an agent but not sure yet.
I red somewhere that it can put a bad impression (sumthing is fishy kinds) if we choose to opt for an agent. Any idea?

Cheers


----------



## Deepakp

lalo1024 said:


> I called to AHC and asked them to accelerate process, they advised me to apply for tourist visa if i am in hurry to hug my partner.. so I would recon/believe go for that option...


Thanks. Its heartening to hear that AHC believes the same.
I also red somewhere that the CO sometimes asks for the Passport of the applicant.
Do you know of any such scenario?
I was just wondering if my gal would be in Australia, how will it work if she has to submit her passport in AHC...

Cheers


----------



## aarchi2812

Deepakp said:


> HI Aarchi,
> 
> Thanks for your prompt response and for your kind words . I was thinking to go for an agent but not sure yet.
> I red somewhere that it can put a bad impression (sumthing is fishy kinds) if we choose to opt for an agent. Any idea?
> 
> Cheers


Hey u dont need to sy thnku to m dear.....regarding ur wyf pp as she gona b wid u in aust once u get d visa grant email frm senior co eithr u go to othr country n stamp ur visa on it or cum bck to india n submit ur pp in delhi off n get visa stamp ...u cn apply on ur own I did it myself too...d forms u got to fill is 47&40sp,form 80,form1221,write a statement hw u guys met,hw u met ven u decide to get married n all stuff wid dates if u rember..one frm u n one frm ur partner,also mke a will if u lik I cn send u d checklist...tc


----------



## prisuda

Deepakp said:


> Thanks. Its heartening to hear that AHC believes the same.
> I also red somewhere that the CO sometimes asks for the Passport of the applicant.
> Do you know of any such scenario?
> I was just wondering if my gal would be in Australia, how will it work if she has to submit her passport in AHC...
> 
> Cheers


hi... welcome  well you can file the spouse visa, submit a photocopy of your partner's pp for the spouse visa application, 309 and then file for a visit visa , wherein submit a letter of invitation from your side saying that you will take care of all the expenses for your partner and say that u insist to be with her and take her in n around australia, as you will miss her very much after marriage, try to be as kind n convincing as possible.we too did the same. 
For visit visa submit your wife's pp and i will suggest you to apply for 6 months... the spouse visa takes almost 7 now.... i took 3 months visitor visa as i was hoping it would come in 5 but i m still waiting  ... and the visa was granted within 15 days,but there is a slight disadvantage... atleast some ppl feel that way in taking a tourist visa, there is a slight chance that the spouse application might take longer if the applicant has gone on a tourist visa... AHC folks say it is not like that, but 2 - 3 ppl here incl of me, felt they might process the 309 a lil delayed if you go on visit. 
So its upto to you...make a decision wisely...who knows, you may b like the othr lucky folks who got their souse visa within 5.5 months.


----------



## Deepakp

*Subclass 309/100*



prisuda said:


> hi... welcome  well you can file the spouse visa, submit a photocopy of your partner's pp for the spouse visa application, 309 and then file for a visit visa , wherein submit a letter of invitation from your side saying that you will take care of all the expenses for your partner and say that u insist to be with her and take her in n around australia, as you will miss her very much after marriage, try to be as kind n convincing as possible.we too did the same.
> For visit visa submit your wife's pp and i will suggest you to apply for 6 months... the spouse visa takes almost 7 now.... i took 3 months visitor visa as i was hoping it would come in 5 but i m still waiting  ... and the visa was granted within 15 days,but there is a slight disadvantage... atleast some ppl feel that way in taking a tourist visa, there is a slight chance that the spouse application might take longer if the applicant has gone on a tourist visa... AHC folks say it is not like that, but 2 - 3 ppl here incl of me, felt they might process the 309 a lil delayed if you go on visit.
> So its upto to you...make a decision wisely...who knows, you may b like the othr lucky folks who got their souse visa within 5.5 months.



Hey Buddy, 

It feels very good to know that somebody before me has took the approach which I am planning to take. As in filing for both PR and tourist visa.

I was not sure if it can be done. Some ppl told me that the visas are conflicting in nature and may have negative impact. But its heartening to know about you who has got a positive result. 

I have heard about this as well that PR may take a bit longer if the Tourist visa is filed. But who cares as long as she is with me . I know she wont be able to work on tourist visa but then its secondary for the time being. 

Also I was thinking not to file for 6 month tourist visa as suggested by you as it requires medical and become a bit more complicated. Instead I was thinking once my gal cums here I can file for an extension of tourist visa from here if we are still waiting for her PR. Do you think it's a good approach to take ?

One more quick question , did you file for the tourist visa straight away or after CO was allocated?

Cheers 
Deepak


----------



## prisuda

Deepakp said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> It feels very good to know that somebody before me has took the approach which I am planning to take. As in filing for both PR and tourist visa.
> 
> I was not sure if it can be done. Some ppl told me that the visas are conflicting in nature and may have negative impact. But its heartening to know about you who has got a positive result.
> 
> I have heard about this as well that PR may take a bit longer if the Tourist visa is filed. But who cares as long as she is with me . I know she wont be able to work on tourist visa but then its secondary for the time being.
> 
> Also I was thinking not to file for 6 month tourist visa as suggested by you as it requires medical and become a bit more complicated. Instead I was thinking once my gal cums here I can file for an extension of tourist visa from here if we are still waiting for her PR. Do you think it's a good approach to take ?
> 
> One more quick question , did you file for the tourist visa straight away or after CO was allocated?
> 
> Cheers
> Deepak


Well...As far as i know, medical was one thing i was worried about and i made the biggest mistake of not taking 6 months.... medical is nothing complex buddy, its just a chest x ray thats all and will take 5 mins!!!Now along with me my mother in law is coming and she has applied for 12 months ... only a single chest xray!!

Even we thought of extending but we were refused as there was a clause on the visa "NO FURTHER STAY" so we were asked to file the visa again.. i thought of seeing my parents n in laws and thought it wil take only a month, but turned out to be almost 3 now  So think about it!

I filed the visit visa the very next day.... 30th march spouse visa and 31st visit visa.... i got it by 17th april and and i flew by 1st may! Came by 2nd aug to India.

But whatever you do try to be very cautious and ask suggestions to the persons in AHC and also others in the forum...some might have other opinions...

These are my experiences and my suggestions ...All the very best!


----------



## excelerate

I hope our visa comes this week, the wait is just becoming depressing now.
End of this week will be 5.5 months!

Have any early May applicants got theirs yet?


----------



## Deepakp

*Subclass 309/100*



prisuda said:


> Well...As far as i know, medical was one thing i was worried about and i made the biggest mistake of not taking 6 months.... medical is nothing complex buddy, its just a chest x ray thats all and will take 5 mins!!!Now along with me my mother in law is coming and she has applied for 12 months ... only a single chest xray!!
> 
> Even we thought of extending but we were refused as there was a clause on the visa "NO FURTHER STAY" so we were asked to file the visa again.. i thought of seeing my parents n in laws and thought it wil take only a month, but turned out to be almost 3 now  So think about it!
> 
> I filed the visit visa the very next day.... 30th march spouse visa and 31st visit visa.... i got it by 17th april and and i flew by 1st may! Came by 2nd aug to India.
> 
> But whatever you do try to be very cautious and ask suggestions to the persons in AHC and also others in the forum...some might have other opinions...
> 
> These are my experiences and my suggestions ...All the very best!


Thanks a lot for your wishes and taking time out to reply my queries.

Sorry to be peppering you with so many queries..But is it favorable for the PR application if the sponsor stays back in india till the visa comes?

I mean shouldn't the sponsor be actively working in Australia and be financially independent to take care of his/her partner?

Cheers


----------



## Deepakp

*Subclass 309/100*



aarchi2812 said:


> Hey u dont need to sy thnku to m dear.....regarding ur wyf pp as she gona b wid u in aust once u get d visa grant email frm senior co eithr u go to othr country n stamp ur visa on it or cum bck to india n submit ur pp in delhi off n get visa stamp ...u cn apply on ur own I did it myself too...d forms u got to fill is 47&40sp,form 80,form1221,write a statement hw u guys met,hw u met ven u decide to get married n all stuff wid dates if u rember..one frm u n one frm ur partner,also mke a will if u lik I cn send u d checklist...tc


I am trying to collect the documents as of now but its will be so nice if you can send me the checklist..

Thanks 

Cheers


----------



## inozland

Great! Now they are advising this 


lalo1024 said:


> I called to AHC and asked them to accelerate process, they advised me to apply for tourist visa if i am in hurry to hug my partner.. so I would recon/believe go for that option...


----------



## inozland

http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/309-100-checklist.pdf
this is the 309 checklist...
http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/visiting-family/679/how-to-apply.htm
family sponsored visit visa...



Deepakp said:


> I am trying to collect the documents as of now but its will be so nice if you can send me the checklist..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cheers


----------



## br77

Deepakp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum and would really appreciate any responses for my below queries..
> 
> I hold Australian PR and plan to get married in Nov 2011. I am planning to file visa-309 for my spouse in the same month in New Delhi - India
> 
> I have been going through the visa formalities and just want to know..
> 
> 1) As the Visa process currently takes 6-7 months , I was planning to file a tourist visa along with visa subclass 309 so that she can travel back with me to Australia asap.
> Would it add any complexities to the 309 visa if I file both the visas in a time span of say a week. 309 first and tourist visa a week later.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> 
> Deepak


Hi Deepak,
I lodged my wife's 309 visa application at end of May & visitor visa in first week of june. AHC took almost 3 months to grant her a visitor visa. "better late than never". My wife is with me here in Australia now. 
I have never heard from AHC or read anywhere that visitor visa in anyways impacts spouse visa. I strongly believe that is not true at all.
Anyway I will come to know it very soon as it will be 5 months this end of October/first week of November. 

I will keep you posted on my progress.

good luck


----------



## inozland

@Deepakp
I have simple advise -- if you can stay with your partner around 1 month after the marriage then take that option and don't go for visit visa for ur partner...
And later if ur partner's visa takes longer then urself come to India visit ur spouse.. 

Trying to extend an about to expire visit visa may not be taken as sign of good "character". Bottom line be careful and don't take the visa system be easy.





Deepakp said:


> Thanks a lot for your wishes and taking time out to reply my queries.
> 
> Sorry to be peppering you with so many queries..But is it favorable for the PR application if the sponsor stays back in india till the visa comes?
> 
> I mean shouldn't the sponsor be actively working in Australia and be financially independent to take care of his/her partner?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## inozland

Just be patient, since ur apps fwded for final decission it is now a matter of time...



excelerate said:


> I hope our visa comes this week, the wait is just becoming depressing now.
> End of this week will be 5.5 months!
> 
> Have any early May applicants got theirs yet?


----------



## inozland

@prisuda
Medical suppose to take longer than 5 mins..
If AHC comes to know this I'm sure the doctor and the radiologist will be blacklisted... they suppose take body weight, mental assesment, eye checkup, urine sample.... and lots I am not explaining detail for decency 

did not they give u a mosquito bite  ?



prisuda said:


> Well...As far as i know, medical was one thing i was worried about and i made the biggest mistake of not taking 6 months.... medical is nothing complex buddy, its just a chest x ray thats all and will take 5 mins!!!


----------



## inozland

@Deepak
http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/_pdf/679-visa-checklist.pdf
proper checklist for family sponsored visit..
I am guessing u are taking family sponsored route not the general visit visa.,


----------



## prisuda

inozland said:


> @prisuda
> Medical suppose to take longer than 5 mins..
> If AHC comes to know this I'm sure the doctor and the radiologist will be blacklisted... they suppose take body weight, mental assesment, eye checkup, urine sample.... and lots I am not explaining detail for decency
> 
> did not they give u a mosquito bite  ?


 good one...but that one i mentioned about was for visit visa buddy  not spouse....


----------



## inozland

Ok... I made the mistake bad me...


prisuda said:


> good one...but that one i mentioned about was for visit visa buddy  not spouse....


----------



## lalo1024

Comeon ahc be nice and issue visa to early mays in coming week.. Bhagwan tumhaare baal bacho ko sukhi rakhe only if u issue them visa otherwise bhaad mein jaaye tumhaaraa pura khaandaan.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ccgirl

do we need to submit form 1221 for 309/100 spouse visa ?


----------



## prisuda

inozland said:


> Ok... I made the mistake bad me...


no problem...so when is your wife flying there?


----------



## inozland

I want her to be here as soon as possible.. she received the passport, now we are just waiting for her leave to be granted from her work..... I am expecting she will be here in couple of weeks time....

Also I have to work on my own permanent visa... my 5 years permanent visa is expirining in couple of months time... 
Until she comes to Australia we have to inform all changes to AHC, so I don't want to make change any changes to my visa (RRV), this is kindda big headache... on top of that my Indian passport is also expiring early next year...I have to apply for that too.. whole thing is kindda messy for me... 



prisuda said:


> no problem...so when is your wife flying there?


----------



## perv1003

Hey all, i m new to this post so just want to share my Time line wid u guys:
Application lodged with VFS: Sep 12 2011
Visa Applied: 309
Pcc: Submitted
Medicals: Submitted
File includes all necessary docs
Question: how to know if a CO is allotted to the case? And Whats the max and minimum time ever taken for granting of visa.


----------



## lalo1024

perv1003 said:


> Hey all, i m new to this post so just want to share my Time line wid u guys:
> Application lodged with VFS: Sep 12 2011
> Visa Applied: 309
> Pcc: Submitted
> Medicals: Submitted
> File includes all necessary docs
> Question: how to know if a CO is allotted to the case? And Whats the max and minimum time ever taken for granting of visa.


follow this link and update your details here too..

do as much math as you want... we all do that... I and my wife seat with this spreadsheet every weekend and bring out different different statistics every time... 

you got about 6 months to wait so good luck mate...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## excelerate

Do the VISA grant emails normally come at the start or end of the business day in peoples experience?


----------



## lalo1024

excelerate said:


> Do the VISA grant emails normally come at the start or end of the business day in peoples experience?


come on mate... take a pause.. let day finish and will talk about it later..


----------



## excelerate

lalo1024 said:


> come on mate... take a pause.. let day finish and will talk about it later..




I've taken that pause daily now for 5.5 months! sick of waiting!


----------



## lalo1024

excelerate said:


> I've taken that pause daily now for 5.5 months! sick of waiting!


 ... little bit more dear


----------



## thegap

dis w8 is soo killn..........
Monday o monday bring us sum gud news...............


----------



## inozland

Ours came around 10 am and JASP's came in the afternoon... considering these two extremeties I suppose it can come any time during the biz hours....
When ours completed 5months, everyday morning was tossing a 50cents Aussie coin to check my luck..



excelerate said:


> Do the VISA grant emails normally come at the start or end of the business day in peoples experience?


----------



## inozland

I think Tuesdays is the day when most of the visas are granted...
Tomorrow will bring good lucks to the folks applied last week of april and first week of May...


thegap said:


> dis w8 is soo killn..........
> Monday o monday bring us sum gud news...............


----------



## aarchi2812

inozland said:


> Ours came around 10 am and JASP's came in the afternoon... considering these two extremeties I suppose it can come any time during the biz hours....
> When ours completed 5months, everyday morning was tossing a 50cents Aussie coin to check my luck..


@ inozland
hi...do u hv any idea how long it takes to get bck ur pp frm ahc 
thy grant m visa on 5th oct ..i live in mumbai...still waiitng for my pp to cum
i checked on ahc website to track my pp bt its shwing my appliction is still under process lol
i hop i'll get my pp by dis fridy as i alrdy booked my tix for sundy
lets c ..thnku tc


----------



## lalo1024

inozland said:


> Ours came around 10 am and JASP's came in the afternoon... considering these two extremeties I suppose it can come any time during the biz hours....
> When ours completed 5months, everyday morning was tossing a 50cents Aussie coin to check my luck..


How about i toss $2 coin?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## inozland

It takes only a day in courier.....
check with vfs -- why status has not changed?
looks line AHC has not handed ur passport to vfs.. may be due to holday...
call VFS and verify
my wife's visa was granted 4th, they sent on 4th... it came on 5th morn
u can track ur passport using blue dart India tracking facility --
u just have to enter ur passort number as reference no...
blue dart has two option -- bill no/ref no... 



aarchi2812 said:


> @ inozland
> hi...do u hv any idea how long it takes to get bck ur pp frm ahc
> thy grant m visa on 5th oct ..i live in mumbai...still waiitng for my pp to cum
> i checked on ahc website to track my pp bt its shwing my appliction is still under process lol
> i hop i'll get my pp by dis fridy as i alrdy booked my tix for sundy
> lets c ..thnku tc


----------



## inozland

Great Idea.... try ur luck with $2 coin....


lalo1024 said:


> How about i toss $2 coin?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## HIRRAJ

inozland said:


> I think Tuesdays is the day when most of the visas are granted...
> Tomorrow will bring good lucks to the folks applied last week of april and first week of May...


Mate,

It is really pain in B,,,, now, getting harder and harder, as they said it may take up to 7 months now,

What you think it will really take 7 months or will have in 5.5 to 6 months.

Raj.


----------



## legendrama

No one knows. Prayers are , that it takes 5.5 , even though it can take upto a bizillion years , when , we can meet our partners in Fossilized manner and be united for another gaziilion years.





HIRRAJ said:


> Mate,
> 
> It is really pain in B,,,, now, getting harder and harder, as they said it may take up to 7 months now,
> 
> What you think it will really take 7 months or will have in 5.5 to 6 months.
> 
> Raj.


----------



## inozland

Well, if last week of april applicant's visa was granted within 5.5 months.. it will be really unfair if 1st week of May apps are pushed upto 7 months... 
Operators will give the worst case timings for the safe side.....
Just wait for end of this week... If no news then call them ...ask politely when can it be fwded to senior co.



HIRRAJ said:


> Mate,
> 
> It is really pain in B,,,, now, getting harder and harder, as they said it may take up to 7 months now,
> 
> What you think it will really take 7 months or will have in 5.5 to 6 months.
> 
> Raj.


----------



## HIRRAJ

inozland said:


> Well, if last week of april applicant's visa was granted within 5.5 months.. it will be really unfair if 1st week of May apps are pushed upto 7 months...
> Operators will give the worst case timings for the safe side.....
> Just wait for end of this week... If no news then call them ...ask politely when can it be fwded to senior co.



Thanks Mate, I will wait than and see what happen,,,,,we should never loose hope that will get one day at least,,,,,,,,,,

Regards,

Raj


----------



## prisuda

By all gods grace i have got the visa grant letter today morning and went to VFS office to submit my pp and we were told tht we will get it within a week. thanks to all here for the information and your prayers


----------



## ana_aus

*Congratulations!!!*



prisuda said:


> By all gods grace i have got the visa grant letter today morning and went to VFS office to submit my pp and we were told tht we will get it within a week. thanks to all here for the information and your prayers


:clap2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Before Diwali as you wanted.... enjoy your trip and Happy Diwali!!!


----------



## ana_aus

inozland said:


> Well, if last week of april applicant's visa was granted within 5.5 months.. it will be really unfair if 1st week of May apps are pushed upto 7 months...
> Operators will give the worst case timings for the safe side.....
> Just wait for end of this week... If no news then call them ...ask politely when can it be fwded to senior co.


@HIRRAJ

well, AHC website used to indicate 5 months for processing till last month and that was approximately how much it used to take to get visa as well...... Now it says 7 months maybe they are right.... They have no reason to increase it by 2 months just like that... it might just be taking that long now. 

We can only guess. All I hope is that everyone gets it as soon as possible. Its already too hard, being away from your partner why make it worse.
lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## rajhans2011

FYI- For everyone who lodge the application before July 2011, it is clearly mention that processing time is 5 month. So don't confuse and messy all the information. Please be calm everyone get visa only +/- 10 days will be varies.
Today I spoke to AHC people and they told no need to loose patience everyone get visa within the time frame.


----------



## prisuda

ana_aus said:


> :clap2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Before Diwali as you wanted.... enjoy your trip and Happy Diwali!!!


Thank you  Yes... happy diwali to you too...


----------



## projectOZ

today i wrote to my CO .. asking for a status update .. and received a response within two hours  ... 

he said that he has finished his assessment and my file is queued for final decision ... 

the timeline mentioned was approximately six months .. exact words are as below

"To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately six months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision."



and some info. for all applicants ... after the email .. where all the additional info links are given ... this was what was given ..

Current average processing times:
Partner and Child applications - 7 months.
For applications lodged from 1 July 2011 onwards, kindly refer to our website - CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

so like rajhans2011 mentioned in the post above applicants who have lodged their visa applications before july 1st can hope to get their visas within the 5.5 months timeframe ..

cheers
projectOZ


----------



## projectOZ

@navzz ... long time .. no updates from your side ... 
are you still around ... 

projectOZ


----------



## thegap

prisuda said:


> Thank you  Yes... happy diwali to you too...



wow Prisuda 
gr8 news.atleast sum hope for me...........
gudluck and have a nice time wid ur partner


----------



## lalo1024

prisuda said:


> By all gods grace i have got the visa grant letter today morning and went to VFS office to submit my pp and we were told tht we will get it within a week. thanks to all here for the information and your prayers


Congrats..... Prisuda

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## br77

prisuda said:


> By all gods grace i have got the visa grant letter today morning and went to VFS office to submit my pp and we were told tht we will get it within a week. thanks to all here for the information and your prayers


Congrats!!!!!!!!lane:lane:lane:


----------



## legendrama

CONGRATS !!! and Happy first deepavali !



prisuda said:


> By all gods grace i have got the visa grant letter today morning and went to VFS office to submit my pp and we were told tht we will get it within a week. thanks to all here for the information and your prayers


----------



## maniaus

Hi guys, its been 9 weeks since I lodged my file.... No CO till now..... What should I do??????


----------



## lalo1024

maniaus said:


> hi guys, its been 9 weeks since i lodged my file.... No co till now..... What should i do??????


wait.....


----------



## HIRRAJ

prisuda said:


> By all gods grace i have got the visa grant letter today morning and went to VFS office to submit my pp and we were told tht we will get it within a week. thanks to all here for the information and your prayers


Congratulations mate,,,,,this is really good news for all who are waiting their visa and looks like AHC still granting visa ,,,,, everyone here is happy for you and your partner, so enjoy enjoy enjoy,,,,,,

RAJ


----------



## nepaliboy

@ prisuda Congratulations  finally!!!!

I called AHC, operator picked up she said the case officer is still looking at your case to fulfill the requirements....she said she e-mailed to case officer about something i don't know....and asked me to call back in two weeks <.< wahhhh..... how long does it take to decide when all the documents have been sent <.< i guess this is just an excuse to make us wait....GAHHHH


----------



## maniaus

lalo1024 said:


> wait.....


That's the generalized answer mate....... For how long I hve to wait...


----------



## samarth

*VISA Processing Update*

Hi All,

This forum has helped me cope with the processing times and lenghty waits. 

All right here is our Update

Visa Type: 309/100
Applied: 1st June 2011
All documents in order and sent for Final decision. 

Today when my partner called up Immigration in Delhi they informed her to send her passport as the file is waiting for final decision. 
But then she was hesitant to send the passport as there was no notification sent through mail or phone that the visa is granted. We pressed to the Operator that we would wait for the decision and then send the pasport.

The operator said that we would hear of the grant by the end of this month (October) . . . So waiting...

Regards


----------



## lalo1024

samarth said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This forum has helped me cope with the processing times and lenghty waits.
> 
> All right here is our Update
> 
> Visa Type: 309/100
> Applied: 1st June 2011
> All documents in order and sent for Final decision.
> 
> Today when my partner called up Immigration in Delhi they informed her to send her passport as the file is waiting for final decision.
> But then she was hesitant to send the passport as there was no notification sent through mail or phone that the visa is granted. We pressed to the Operator that we would wait for the decision and then send the pasport.
> 
> The operator said that we would hear of the grant by the end of this month (October) . . . So waiting...
> 
> Regards


1st june end of this month??? Plz mate don't give us fake hope.. And u also don't get misguided from them... It will be mid/end of nov atleast i suppose

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## prisuda

samarth said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This forum has helped me cope with the processing times and lenghty waits.
> 
> All right here is our Update
> 
> Visa Type: 309/100
> Applied: 1st June 2011
> All documents in order and sent for Final decision.
> 
> Today when my partner called up Immigration in Delhi they informed her to send her passport as the file is waiting for final decision.
> But then she was hesitant to send the passport as there was no notification sent through mail or phone that the visa is granted. We pressed to the Operator that we would wait for the decision and then send the pasport.
> 
> The operator said that we would hear of the grant by the end of this month (October) . . . So waiting...
> 
> Regards


Mate, we all pray, that you get your visa soon... But, please send your passport only AFTER you get any written confirmation or a mail stating that they require your passport. Until that we all will advice you to wait. Operators at times confuse with people they speak to with other applicants! It happened to my case. So please dont beleive them on phone....get any written form of communication to send your pp or original documents!


----------



## prisuda

thegap said:


> wow Prisuda
> gr8 news.atleast sum hope for me...........
> gudluck and have a nice time wid ur partner


Thanks loads  Yes, i pray that you too join your spouse soon.... by the by without the help of this forum, i wouldnt have known many things.... All the best to you too


----------



## prisuda

lalo1024 said:


> Congrats..... Prisuda
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thank you!


----------



## prisuda

legendrama said:


> CONGRATS !!! and Happy first deepavali !


Thanks  Thanks a lot!


----------



## prisuda

HIRRAJ said:


> Congratulations mate,,,,,this is really good news for all who are waiting their visa and looks like AHC still granting visa ,,,,, everyone here is happy for you and your partner, so enjoy enjoy enjoy,,,,,,
> 
> RAJ


Thanks first of all  Yes, it takes a lot of patience and you need to keep the AHC reminded that your application is wth them....All the best to u too


----------



## remark

prisuda said:


> Thanks loads  Yes, i pray that you too join your spouse soon.... by the by without the help of this forum, i wouldnt have known many things.... All the best to you too


TheGap, what's your Lodgement date?


----------



## inozland

@prisuda 
congrats...
all the best


----------



## inozland

@projectOz,
Glad that ur apps fwded to senior CO.. Now it is a matter of time.. 
I feel at the moment Atul is doing things pretty quick... he deserves a good feedback, I suppose...Unless we give them good feedback, how come they will find the extra energy to work faster


----------



## aarchi2812

inozland said:


> @projectOz,
> Glad that ur apps fwded to senior CO.. Now it is a matter of time..
> I feel at the moment Atul is doing things pretty quick... he deserves a good feedback, I suppose...Unless we give them good feedback, how come they will find the extra energy to work faster


M still waiting for my pp nobdy knws whr my pp is ...m worried ...god I gt my flight booked alrdy [email protected] if I put my pp num on ahc website thy shw its under process...


----------



## inozland

Did u send ur pp using VFS ? If so, u must have the recept, call VFS and tell the recept number, passport number and file reference no, they should be able to locate ur passport.


Go this this link--
Blue Dart Express Limited
on the left there will be TrackDart, where u click on Ref No radio button and then enter your passport number, see if it was already sent by BlueDart...

Which airliner u are flying ?
Unless u have booked the very restrictived fare, u should be able to change the date of journey, singapore airlines charges AUD $25 fee. Just call airline help desk number. I did this many times in the past... it is pretty much normal process.



aarchi2812 said:


> M still waiting for my pp nobdy knws whr my pp is ...m worried ...god I gt my flight booked alrdy [email protected] if I put my pp num on ahc website thy shw its under process...


----------



## thegap

remark said:


> TheGap, what's your Lodgement date?



hey my name is amber in d spreadsheet.........
dol 6th april 2011............


----------



## br77

samarth said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This forum has helped me cope with the processing times and lenghty waits.
> 
> All right here is our Update
> 
> Visa Type: 309/100
> Applied: 1st June 2011
> All documents in order and sent for Final decision.
> 
> Today when my partner called up Immigration in Delhi they informed her to send her passport as the file is waiting for final decision.
> But then she was hesitant to send the passport as there was no notification sent through mail or phone that the visa is granted. We pressed to the Operator that we would wait for the decision and then send the pasport.
> 
> The operator said that we would hear of the grant by the end of this month (October) . . . So waiting...
> 
> Regards


this is good news!!! for me as well!!! our DOL is 30th May.
Good luck buddy!!


----------



## excelerate

Still nothing here  now 5.4 months.
1 month since sent for final decision.


----------



## excelerate

excelerate said:


> Still nothing here  now 5.4 months.
> 1 month since sent for final decision.


Wait is over, Granted!
Good luck to all Early May applicants.


----------



## Sagem316

excelerate said:


> Wait is over, Granted!
> Good luck to all Early May applicants.


Congrats mate...This news brings hope to all the applicants....I spoke to Visa officer yesterday and inquired abt my application status and got a cold reply from them saying it's still with my case officer and I was again informed that the new processing time may take upto 7mnths...Was feeling really low after that but this news cheered me a bit....wish you all the best in future.....


----------



## ana_aus

Sagem316 said:


> Congrats mate...This news brings hope to all the applicants....I spoke to Visa officer yesterday and inquired abt my application status and got a cold reply from them saying it's still with my case officer and I was again informed that the new processing time may take upto 7mnths...Was feeling really low after that but this news cheered me a bit....wish you all the best in future.....


@Sagem316
CO - Harpreet is telling this to everyone. Not sure where to gauge time-frame from


----------



## projectOZ

inozland said:


> @projectOz,
> Glad that ur apps fwded to senior CO.. Now it is a matter of time..
> I feel at the moment Atul is doing things pretty quick... he deserves a good feedback, I suppose...Unless we give them good feedback, how come they will find the extra energy to work faster


thats true .. at the moment i am happy with the way my application has progressed so far (touchwood ). i hope this continues till my visa is granted.

the april and early may applications seem to be moving at a faster pace as compared to their march counterparts. 

i did write back to my CO thanking him for the prompt response.. 
we crib so much when things dont go right .. we need to appreciate the good as well. 

is there a possibility of additional docs being requested for, after the application has been queued for decision making? or is it just a wait and watch game now

projectOZ


----------



## Sagem316

ana_aus said:


> @Sagem316
> CO - Harpreet is telling this to everyone. Not sure where to gauge time-frame from


Yeah this could be a general reply having said so, she is just sitting on my application not even forwarding it for final decision which again I think takes abt 2-3 weeks. I welcome suggestion on how to speed up my application........ any one Plz......It's just beyond me what in the world is taking so long to verify...........


----------



## projectOZ

Sagem316 said:


> Yeah this could be a general reply having said so, she is just sitting on my application not even forwarding it for final decision which again I think takes abt 2-3 weeks. I welcome suggestion on how to speed up my application........ any one Plz......It's just beyond me what in the world is taking so long to verify...........


few suggestions given by older forum members ... i tried and followed them, and it worked for me.

1. keep writing to AHC and your CO on a regular basis, irrespective of getting a reply.
2. Be Polite in all your communication.
3. After you complete your 5 months, increase the frequency of your communication and it is better if both of you (you and your spouse), write to your CO requesting for status update.
4. Explain your situation and tell them you are waiting for a response to your email query.

Email communication worked for me better than calling up the AHC helpline number.

i hope this helps

projectOZ


----------



## Sagem316

Thanks Mate. Will give it go...anymore suggestion plz..


----------



## samarth

Sagem316 said:


> Congrats mate...This news brings hope to all the applicants....I spoke to Visa officer yesterday and inquired abt my application status and got a cold reply from them saying it's still with my case officer and I was again informed that the new processing time may take upto 7mnths...Was feeling really low after that but this news cheered me a bit....wish you all the best in future.....



... Keep calling them till you get a warm reply ;-) 

I called them this morning and got a cold reply too . . 

She said " We might get a visa grant at the end of November or early december . . but it could be earlier also" (we applied 1st of June 2011).

Yesterday when my wife called up she got a reply " send your passport to us you are qued for final decision . . estimated time of grant is end of October". 

My conclusion is : The phone operators themselves are not sure of the estimated date. Its in the descretion of the Senior Case officers as to the number of Visa's they allow every month. 

Frankly WE CANNOT JUMP THE Q. I am welcome if there are ways if any to speeden the process . . . Compassionate grounds is one way for this , but we need evidencing and the whole headace. 

Do we have Brokers who can speeden the process . . . ? Anything can happen in India ! (I would not recommend this - its not right and should not be done).

Warm Regards


----------



## lalo1024

samarth said:


> ... Keep calling them till you get a warm reply ;-)
> 
> I called them this morning and got a cold reply too . .
> 
> She said " We might get a visa grant at the end of November or early december . . but it could be earlier also" (we applied 1st of June 2011).
> 
> Yesterday when my wife called up she got a reply " send your passport to us you are qued for final decision . . estimated time of grant is end of October".
> 
> My conclusion is : The phone operators themselves are not sure of the estimated date. Its in the descretion of the Senior Case officers as to the number of Visa's they allow every month.
> 
> Frankly WE CANNOT JUMP THE Q. I am welcome if there are ways if any to speeden the process . . . Compassionate grounds is one way for this , but we need evidencing and the whole headace.
> 
> Do we have Brokers who can speeden the process . . . ? Anything can happen in India ! (I would not recommend this - its not right and should not be done).
> 
> Warm Regards


I did that compasionate bases too... I had fracture in spine still they didn't prioratise... I m going to put this in writting some day...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## legendrama

Congrats Excelerate !!!! who was ur CO ?



excelerate said:


> Wait is over, Granted!
> Good luck to all Early May applicants.


----------



## inozland

@excelerate
congrats..
all the best..
HIRRAJ any update ?


----------



## HIRRAJ

inozland said:


> @excelerate
> congrats..
> all the best..
> HIRRAJ any update ?


@inozland

Guys,

I have got very frustrated email from CO

" your application is currently in progress, and I can confirm that i have received your documents, I get back to you if i need something from your end"

Current processing time is 7month for partner visa.

So i gather from this that can not do much about this only we need to wait and watch , and it will really take more than 6 months at least for may applicants. and if we get earlier it is bonus.

Thanks,

RAJ


----------



## HIRRAJ

excelerate said:


> Wait is over, Granted!
> Good luck to all Early May applicants.


Congratulation mate,,,,,have fun,,,

Is your sub class 300????


----------



## inozland

@RAJ
it may also means he is currently processing ur application or about to process ur applications...



HIRRAJ said:


> @inozland
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I have got very frustrated email from CO
> 
> " your application is currently in progress, and I can confirm that i have received your documents, I get back to you if i need something from your end"
> 
> Current processing time is 7month for partner visa.
> 
> So i gather from this that can not do much about this only we need to wait and watch , and it will really take more than 6 months at least for may applicants. and if we get earlier it is bonus.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> RAJ


----------



## icedragon13

hey guys, we have got the visa
we applied it on 10/5/2011 and it was granted on 12/05/2011
gud luck to the rest of you 
and thankyou everyone, you guys ve been great!


----------



## br77

icedragon13 said:


> hey guys, we have got the visa
> we applied it on 10/5/2011 and it was granted on 12/05/2011
> gud luck to the rest of you
> and thankyou everyone, you guys ve been great!


you mean 12/10/2011. Congrats !!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## br77

lalo1024 said:


> I did that compasionate bases too... I had fracture in spine still they didn't prioratise... I m going to put this in writting some day...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


@lalo1024, very sad ! this people do not understand anything. 
anyway did you send your medical report/certificate when you sent them an email?


----------



## lalo1024

br77 said:


> @lalo1024, very sad ! this people do not understand anything.
> anyway did you send your medical report/certificate when you sent them an email?


i sent one e-mail and then they said send us all medical documents. I sent all medical doc within a week in mid sept. and they forwarded my case for final decision but didn't prioritize... they said we have about 300 more serious cases than yours... AAGGHHHHHH..


----------



## lalo1024

icedragon13 said:


> hey guys, we have got the visa
> we applied it on 10/5/2011 and it was granted on 12/05/2011
> gud luck to the rest of you
> and thankyou everyone, you guys ve been great!


Congratulations mate... could you please put your details in spreadsheet?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## ana_aus

icedragon13 said:


> hey guys, we have got the visa
> we applied it on 10/5/2011 and it was granted on 12/05/2011
> gud luck to the rest of you
> and thankyou everyone, you guys ve been great!


Congrats!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Can you please update the spreadsheet???

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?authkey=CJfXmYsL&key=0AjlPiPNdtUDYdHA4U1JXLXRVOW9lOVVSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


Thanks!


----------



## nepaliboy

Ahhhhh god, this is a really bad torture  

All the people who have passed 5 months, how are you guys coping?.....i feel so crap,, gahh this sucks


----------



## samarth

nepaliboy said:


> Ahhhhh god, this is a really bad torture
> 
> All the people who have passed 5 months, how are you guys coping?.....i feel so crap,, gahh this sucks


I am feeling crap for finishing 4 months ... The CO called up and said it would be around 4 months or less while he was granting the 3 months visitor visa.


----------



## waitingforwife

*Visa granted*

Yes, I can understand how it feels..... AHC is terribly slow in processing visas.

I have been lucky today my wife's visa granted today.
DOL: 06/05/2011 NEPAL Date for Final Decision:03/10/2011

Looks like AHC won't grant visas until 5 months waiting is complete irrespective of what documetns you submit.

I wish all the best for everyone who is impatiently waiting.......















nepaliboy said:


> Ahhhhh god, this is a really bad torture
> 
> All the people who have passed 5 months, how are you guys coping?.....i feel so crap,, gahh this sucks


----------



## lalo1024

waitingforwife said:


> Yes, I can understand how it feels..... AHC is terribly slow in processing visas.
> 
> I have been lucky today my wife's visa granted today.
> DOL: 06/05/2011 NEPAL Date for Final Decision:03/10/2011
> 
> Looks like AHC won't grant visas until 5 months waiting is complete irrespective of what documetns you submit.
> 
> I wish all the best for everyone who is impatiently waiting.......


today? 03/10/11? or 13/10/11?


----------



## lalo1024

waitingforwife said:


> Yes, I can understand how it feels..... AHC is terribly slow in processing visas.
> 
> I have been lucky today my wife's visa granted today.
> DOL: 06/05/2011 NEPAL Date for Final Decision:03/10/2011
> 
> Looks like AHC won't grant visas until 5 months waiting is complete irrespective of what documetns you submit.
> 
> I wish all the best for everyone who is impatiently waiting.......


whatever it is... congrats mate....


----------



## waitingforwife

lalo1024 said:


> whatever it is... congrats mate....


I meant to say file sent for final decision making was 3/10/2011..

The visa was granted today.......


----------



## lalo1024

Hey Friends.. I have added one more column in spreadsheet asking for state/city where application was lodged.. could you please update that bit of information? i am sure this information has high influence on processing..


----------



## samarth

*Is anyone aware of Costs for Cargo Shipping?*

Hi All,

Anyone aware of costs for Cargo shipping through singaporeair/malaysianair etc . .. rough costs and procedures.

regards


----------



## samarth

lalo1024 said:


> Hey Friends.. I have added one more column in spreadsheet asking for state/city where application was lodged.. could you please update that bit of information? i am sure this information has high influence on processing..


Dear lalo,

What do you mean by "high influence on procesing"? 

Does immigration have access to this spreadsheet. I mean what are we achieving by putting more info on it?

Or is it just for our information and understanding of how the department of working?

Regards


----------



## remark

neeru Mary and Jitin Rawal are the slowest workers and may be lazy too.

Has Reaper got the visa?


----------



## HIRRAJ

remark said:


> neeru Mary and Jitin Rawal are the slowest workers and may be lazy too.
> 
> Has Reaper got the visa?


Yes they are,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sharathravula

hi friends....

my wife got the visa on 12/10/2011...

DOL is 9/05/2011...thanks for sharing ur experiences n advices...

All the best for all...every one will get the visas..need not to worry much..


----------



## samarth

sharathravula said:


> hi friends....
> 
> my wife got the visa on 12/10/2011...
> 
> DOL is 9/05/2011...thanks for sharing ur experiences n advices...
> 
> All the best for all...every one will get the visas..need not to worry much..



Congratulations Sharath ! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

lane:


----------



## nepaliboy

congratulations to everyone who have been granted visa this week,

and @ thegap

any news from your side mate, it awfully been long time for you, what is AHC's reasoning for this big delay?... my application has passed 5.5 months already and still no news from ahc.... gave a call few days back and operator said the application still with CO, i have no idea whats is happening.


----------



## inozland

May be u r right... they classify the application based on zone/region... some region may be considered as higher risk than others...



lalo1024 said:


> Hey Friends.. I have added one more column in spreadsheet asking for state/city where application was lodged.. could you please update that bit of information? i am sure this information has high influence on processing..


----------



## inozland

@nepaliboy
hmmmmm....
were u/partner able to talk with CO anytime ? 
If I were you I/we would have send many polite requests to CO... saying we are missing each other badly... which is indeed true...




nepaliboy said:


> congratulations to everyone who have been granted visa this week,
> 
> and @ thegap
> 
> any news from your side mate, it awfully been long time for you, what is AHC's reasoning for this big delay?... my application has passed 5.5 months already and still no news from ahc.... gave a call few days back and operator said the application still with CO, i have no idea whats is happening.


----------



## icedragon13

lalo1024 said:


> Congratulations mate... could you please put your details in spreadsheet?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


thankyou and i have added the details , please check.


----------



## lalo1024

icedragon13 said:


> thankyou and i have added the details , please check.


Thanks mate...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lalo1024

Updating lodgement city may justify yhe flow of applications.. Please update your cities guys... I thing this will help a lot for our friends to decide which city to apply from i suppose..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lalo1024

I am just amused that this forum is doing really well... I can see 116 fellows have updated their timelines in spreadsheet.. I won't be suprised if any newspaper will publish this stetastics same as student visa hype...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nepaliboy

inozland said:


> @nepaliboy
> hmmmmm....
> were u/partner able to talk with CO anytime ?
> If I were you I/we would have send many polite requests to CO... saying we are missing each other badly... which is indeed true...


i have sent e-mails and spoke to my CO 3 weeks back he said he will be processing the file when i called him, now its been 3 weeks and i called ahc operator said the file is still with him <.<


----------



## lalo1024

nepaliboy said:


> i have sent e-mails and spoke to my CO 3 weeks back he said he will be processing the file when i called him, now its been 3 weeks and i called ahc operator said the file is still with him <.<


Thats rediculas... Man threaten them about complining in sydney office... Tell them that you have some compasionate base as mental instability and any thing like that... Try to make it as serious as possible... U deserve it...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## thegap

nepaliboy said:


> congratulations to everyone who have been granted visa this week,
> 
> and @ thegap
> 
> any news from your side mate, it awfully been long time for you, what is AHC's reasoning for this big delay?... my application has passed 5.5 months already and still no news from ahc.... gave a call few days back and operator said the application still with CO, i have no idea whats is happening.


hey 
no they r giving me d same crap processing time seven months.had a huge fight wid d operator her name was deepti.d bi******ch was nt puttin me through to d team leader or neeru mary.i m so upset....... nw i m not gona try again.i m sick of evrything.........


----------



## maniaus

thegap said:


> hey
> no they r giving me d same crap processing time seven months.had a huge fight wid d operator her name was deepti.d bi******ch was nt puttin me through to d team leader or neeru mary.i m so upset....... nw i m not gona try again.i m sick of evrything.........


That's very sad..... Even with me it's been 10 weeks since I lodged the file.... But no CO till now 


----------



## remark

TheGap, Try complaining to Dfat email address or sydney office.

Deepti is a evil **** waffle, i had bad experience too.

she will go to hell.


----------



## thegap

remark said:


> TheGap, Try complaining to Dfat email address or sydney office.
> 
> Deepti is a evil **** waffle, i had bad experience too.
> 
> she will go to hell.


hell is d best place for her


----------



## arya

may be they are worst co officer in ahc


----------



## lalo1024

thegap said:


> hey
> no they r giving me d same crap processing time seven months.had a huge fight wid d operator her name was deepti.d bi******ch was nt puttin me through to d team leader or neeru mary.i m so upset....... nw i m not gona try again.i m sick of evrything.........


They can't refuse to transfer your call to team leader or case officer. you reserve all the rights to talk to your case officer or team leader... put very bold and capital words in complaint to Sydney e-mail address as well as call next time and straight as for team leader. once they ask for reason.. you say I better talk to team leader because operators don't make any sense.. tell to that operator that you want to talk to team leader about deepti and want to make big complaint about her.. if that operator does not transfer you ask for her/his name too.. and i am sure after this conversation she/he will definitely transfer you to team leader after feeling firm voice from you. you can also say that I refers to immigration website and i read that i reserve all the rights to talk to my case officer as well as team leader. 
give very hard time to that deepti.. they are the one who ruins entire system's integrity...


----------



## nepaliboy

@thegap looks like we are on the same boat <.<

@lalo i think i will try that next week as i have already called this week...


----------



## prisuda

why are the operators doing this??? i know they are supposed to do their job, but if they are supposed to do their job, they are supposed to let us know some time frame . Case officers can take up the responsibility and call to the applicants once a week. This will allow the applicants to have some trust on them. Man... if they are doing this then why send a mail saying that they will give within 5 months????!!!!! I think those who are having a hard time after crossing 5 months, i advice you to wait a month more....  That is what they did for me.... i think they are thinking of slowly increasing the time to 7 months....all t best


----------



## thegap

nepaliboy said:


> @thegap looks like we are on the same boat <.<
> 
> @lalo i think i will try that next week as i have already called this week...


hey
yes i m gonna try nxt week as well. i m really pissed off by deepti.i maild at dfat and had complained about deepti... hope she get sum reality check.......


----------



## nepaliboy

@ prisuda 

I believe they are trained to be stubborn, so they try their best to stop us from making contact with CO, in a way its good but, giving wrong information about the application is not acceptable, which they always do to make us believe that. CO should be updating information which they don't. The e-mail they send and what their action is completely opposite. 
I wouldn't mind waiting for a 1 more month, what really annoying me is that no news from my CO and may applicants have started getting visa, which is not fair for april aplicants.... <.<..... they haven't asked for any more documents and don't provide a reason for delay.... i really wander what is going on <.<....


----------



## prisuda

nepaliboy said:


> @ prisuda
> 
> I believe they are trained to be stubborn, so they try their best to stop us from making contact with CO, in a way its good but, giving wrong information about the application is not acceptable, which they always do to make us believe that. CO should be updating information which they don't. The e-mail they send and what their action is completely opposite.
> I wouldn't mind waiting for a 1 more month, what really annoying me is that no news from my CO and may applicants have started getting visa, which is not fair for april aplicants.... <.<..... they haven't asked for any more documents and don't provide a reason for delay.... i really wander what is going on <.<....



Let them be trained for anything, but they should give information to us properly or atleast let us know the proper time frame. CO should atleast mail us when required, agreed that they have their work but why not give proper reply? It felt the same when i wasnt given my visa grant.....almost april applicants mostly had their visa granted....i felt rejected.... but by God's grace they approved it on 10th oct....6 months n ten days  We should be patient...


----------



## inozland

I think if they transfer to CO easily then they can be treated as poor performer in their job... so they do their best to frustrate us....

I found them very rational, if you put words correctly they will fwd to CO. So before calling do take good preparation.....



lalo1024 said:


> They can't refuse to transfer your call to team leader or case officer. you reserve all the rights to talk to your case officer or team leader... put very bold and capital words in complaint to Sydney e-mail address as well as call next time and straight as for team leader. once they ask for reason.. you say I better talk to team leader because operators don't make any sense.. tell to that operator that you want to talk to team leader about deepti and want to make big complaint about her.. if that operator does not transfer you ask for her/his name too.. and i am sure after this conversation she/he will definitely transfer you to team leader after feeling firm voice from you. you can also say that I refers to immigration website and i read that i reserve all the rights to talk to my case officer as well as team leader.
> give very hard time to that deepti.. they are the one who ruins entire system's integrity...


----------



## inozland

I can feel ur frustration, if ur CO is not communicating, u can try this way,
for all emails directed to CO should be CC'ed to [email protected]



nepaliboy said:


> @ prisuda
> I believe they are trained to be stubborn, so they try their best to stop us from making contact with CO, in a way its good but, giving wrong information about the application is not acceptable, which they always do to make us believe that. CO should be updating information which they don't. The e-mail they send and what their action is completely opposite.
> I wouldn't mind waiting for a 1 more month, what really annoying me is that no news from my CO and may applicants have started getting visa, which is not fair for april aplicants.... <.<..... they haven't asked for any more documents and don't provide a reason for delay.... i really wander what is going on <.<....


----------



## HIRRAJ

*Next Week*

Guys,

nepaliboy, pisuda, thegap, + who ever applied in first week in may, All will get visa next week,

Hope for the best,,,,never loose hope,,,,,,,,

RAJ


----------



## thegap

HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> nepaliboy, pisuda, thegap, + who ever applied in first week in may, All will get visa next week,
> 
> Hope for the best,,,,never loose hope,,,,,,,,
> 
> RAJ


thnx my fingers crossed......


----------



## prisuda

HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> nepaliboy, pisuda, thegap, + who ever applied in first week in may, All will get visa next week,
> 
> Hope for the best,,,,never loose hope,,,,,,,,
> 
> RAJ


 I got my visa already buddy....but given it for stamping!! Haven got my passport yet.... waitin for it.... I m just speaking about the experience here !!


----------



## projectOZ

prisuda said:


> I got my visa already buddy....but given it for stamping!! Haven got my passport yet.... waitin for it.... I m just speaking about the experience here !!


you got your visa sometime back isn't it .... how long does it take to passport back ? ..


----------



## prisuda

projectOZ said:


> you got your visa sometime back isn't it .... how long does it take to passport back ? ..


 I hope it is not another long wait...they said i would get within the weekend but no msg or mail from VFS abt the courier....i guess i got to call them up.... probably will wait till monday...cos it was written in the visa grant mail , it will take 2 to 5 days to courier the pp... Waiting again...


----------



## projectOZ

prisuda said:


> I hope it is not another long wait...they said i would get within the weekend but no msg or mail from VFS abt the courier....i guess i got to call them up.... probably will wait till monday...cos it was written in the visa grant mail , it will take 2 to 5 days to courier the pp... Waiting again...


thanks for the info .. prisuda ... i think it took a couple of days for inozlands passport as well .. 

small pieces of information like this helps a lot ... Coz all plans are based on the timeline ... 
and right now i am trying to plan the packing, cargo shipment, visiting relatives etc. etc. all on these tentative timelines ...  .. not a very easy task i must say 

projectOZ


----------



## nepaliboy

@ raj ye keeping my fingers crossed and waiting 

@ prisuda

what they say in e-mail and what they do is totally opposite so be prepared if it takes longer <.<


----------



## inozland

Right, my wife's pp came very quick, I think it's bcoz her pp was already with them and the visa was granted early morning hours... so it was sent straight later that day....

We may be lucky to get it quick... but allow 1 week.. Monday to next Monday...

For visiting relatives I would normally head home as often as I can... 
Pleas do this atleast for the next 2 years  
So no need to take the pain now  Take it easy, life is a long journery....




projectOZ said:


> thanks for the info .. prisuda ... i think it took a couple of days for inozlands passport as well ..
> 
> small pieces of information like this helps a lot ... Coz all plans are based on the timeline ...
> and right now i am trying to plan the packing, cargo shipment, visiting relatives etc. etc. all on these tentative timelines ...  .. not a very easy task i must say
> 
> projectOZ


----------



## HIRRAJ

prisuda said:


> I got my visa already buddy....but given it for stamping!! Haven got my passport yet.... waitin for it.... I m just speaking about the experience here !!


Thanks mate


----------



## nepaliboy

@ inzoland

Will CC'ing the e-mail to DFAT help? or will it just anger the CO hmmmm.....


----------



## inozland

If you worried about that then send email with return receipt... In that way u would no if your CO actually read ur emails..
It may happen they are flooded with so many emails, may not actually read it....



nepaliboy said:


> @ inzoland
> 
> Will CC'ing the e-mail to DFAT help? or will it just anger the CO hmmmm.....


----------



## lalo1024

nepaliboy said:


> @ inzoland
> 
> Will CC'ing the e-mail to DFAT help? or will it just anger the CO hmmmm.....


CC'ing e-mail to dfat will help you... I did same thing with neeru and she replied in 2-3 hours... and also send it with marked as "high importance " and also request read receipt... these three things will definitely get you response in 24 hours...

I actually received read receipt from dipti sharma for cc'ed e-mail to DFAT. so it looks like DFAT is going to dipti sharma or probably any one who is seating on that generic computer.. that's what happens in my office... it goes to perticular computer and whoever is on that computer access or reponds to the queries...


----------



## remark

*complain here!*

Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

:boxing:


----------



## hitarth18

Hi all,

Nice to see all discussing this on an online forum.

Have added my timeline on the GoogleDocs file.

Mousumi Sadana is my case officer. Can anyone tell how is she with Visas ? 
Trying to bring my wife by mid-december.

Appication Date - 12 July 2011
CO Assigned - 27 Sept 2011
Docs Requested - 27 Sept 2011
Docs Sent - 30 Sept 2011

Waiting now for the reply..

regards
hitarth18


----------



## nepaliboy

@ inzoland and LALO

umm how do you request a read receipt?, i use gmail and it doesn't support i think, are there alternative ways to request a read receipt?


----------



## legendrama

hitarth18 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Nice to see all discussing this on an online forum.
> 
> Have added my timeline on the GoogleDocs file.
> 
> Mousumi Sadana is my case officer. Can anyone tell how is she with Visas ?
> Trying to bring my wife by mid-december.
> 
> Appication Date - 12 July 2011
> CO Assigned - 27 Sept 2011
> Docs Requested - 27 Sept 2011
> Docs Sent - 30 Sept 2011
> 
> Waiting now for the reply..
> 
> regards
> hitarth18


Welcome @Hitarth18 , my timeline is almost same as yours. I applied 5 th July. 

Mid December hopes are highly ambitious.


----------



## inozland

gmail does not support directly.....hmmmm...
so better to call them next week and see if there is any progress....



nepaliboy said:


> @ inzoland and LALO
> 
> umm how do you request a read receipt?, i use gmail and it doesn't support i think, are there alternative ways to request a read receipt?


----------



## lalo1024

inozland said:


> gmail does not support directly.....hmmmm...
> so better to call them next week and see if there is any progress....


Configure gmail in outlook and outlook has all these features as i said


----------



## nepaliboy

lalo1024 said:


> Configure gmail in outlook and outlook has all these features as i said


Doesn't that mean other person has to have outlook in order to receive outlook features? im confused


----------



## nepaliboy

Called AHC again to see the progress spoke with operator, argued with her and she put me on hold 4 times and gave a information saying Case officer said this

"Please be advised that Case offficer will be working on your file this week and will email you shortly with regards to updates on this file" 

which i told her to e-mail..... just gonna wait <.<


----------



## excelerate

How long does it normally take for the Visa label, we had submitted the passport at VFS at the end of last week.


----------



## pacsoft

remark said:


> neeru Mary and Jitin Rawal are the slowest workers and may be lazy too.
> 
> Has Reaper got the visa?


I believe this all depends on personal experience. 
My wife's CO was Jitin and I found him really good and efficient in replying emails.. (keeping in mind neither me nor my wife bombarded him with emails ..)..
He replied to all our emails (probably 5 in the process) within 4 days with the best effort being 3 hours. Only once he did not reply for a week but to make up for that, he actually called my wife to answer her query. 
Though we got visa only after completing 5 months but he cleared the file within 3 months.. File was sent for final decision in 1st week of June but the visa was granted in Aug 9. 
So I think it just depends on time and luck....

I hope everyone gets visa soon as have been there and can realize how **** life can be in this waiting game ..
cheers,
-ps


----------



## excelerate

Also does anybody know what travel insurance/health insurance to come into Australia on?
Most of the India policies (ICICI lombard) etc only offer Round trip travel insurance not any specifically for migrants.
Or do we have to get insurance in Australia itself, if so any suggestions?


----------



## pacsoft

excelerate said:


> Also does anybody know what travel insurance/health insurance to come into Australia on?
> Most of the India policies (ICICI lombard) etc only offer Round trip travel insurance not any specifically for migrants.
> Or do we have to get insurance in Australia itself, if so any suggestions?


If you are migrant, you will get medicare by Australian government...This is free .. Make sure while visiting doctors, go for bulk billing ones - you won't have to pay single cent out of your pocket if you have medicare.. Even if you visit doctors who don't provide bulk billing, you will get up to 50 % refunded... 

Just take your passport to medicare office. On top of it, if you like (and advisable) there many private insurance companies with variety of covers which you can choose from...
Hope this helps.

Thanks.
-ps


----------



## hitarth18

Hi all,

I just called up Visa Office today and they said my wife's file has been sent for final decision.

I was wondering will it be true ?? As in i havent received anything in writing or email from my CO that your file has been sent for 2nd stage review. Is it normal ?

Appication Date - 12 July 2011
CO Assigned - 27 Sept 2011
Docs Requested - 27 Sept 2011
Docs Sent - 30 Sept 2011

Sent for Final Review - 17th OCT (As per what i was told on phone)

-----------------

@LegendRama - Thanks Man.. Yeah hoping for the best  Howz is ur situation ? Did you try calling them ?

regards
Hitarth18


----------



## samarth

excelerate said:


> Also does anybody know what travel insurance/health insurance to come into Australia on?
> Most of the India policies (ICICI lombard) etc only offer Round trip travel insurance not any specifically for migrants.
> Or do we have to get insurance in Australia itself, if so any suggestions?



Dear Excelerate,

You will not need travel insurance. Believe me. When you fly any of the popular airlines you are insured (basic cover). I have made around 10 trips to india / Australia the last 6 years and I have not had travel insurance. 

In one case, the luggage wheel had broken, I informed the flyer (Qantas) - they gave a check of the value of the bag, as replacement cost. 

But still if you want travel insurance take it of the country you are flying too, i.e. Australia. Easy for making claims etc.

Regards


----------



## samarth

excelerate said:


> Also does anybody know what travel insurance/health insurance to come into Australia on?
> Most of the India policies (ICICI lombard) etc only offer Round trip travel insurance not any specifically for migrants.
> Or do we have to get insurance in Australia itself, if so any suggestions?


Contd . . .

Also travel insurance is only insurance as long as you are on the flight and arrival and departure / safety of bags etc and not / mostly when you are in Australia.

If you are on Spouse 309/100 visa, you are eligible for Free medicare in Australia. Medicare is health insurance - if you fall sick , you go to doctor, around 60 - 80% is reimbursed or more. Medical is very expensive in Australia. 

if you call an ambulance you get a bill of 1,500 $ !~... It costs around 80 $ a year to be part of the ambulance asociation - you get free ambulance service.

Regards


----------



## samarth

hitarth18 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just called up Visa Office today and they said my wife's file has been sent for final decision.
> 
> I was wondering will it be true ?? As in i havent received anything in writing or email from my CO that your file has been sent for 2nd stage review. Is it normal ?
> 
> Appication Date - 12 July 2011
> CO Assigned - 27 Sept 2011
> Docs Requested - 27 Sept 2011
> Docs Sent - 30 Sept 2011
> 
> Sent for Final Review - 17th OCT (As per what i was told on phone)
> 
> -----------------
> 
> @LegendRama - Thanks Man.. Yeah hoping for the best  Howz is ur situation ? Did you try calling them ?
> 
> regards
> Hitarth18



Dear Hitarth,

Welcome to the forum. I guess its a waiting thing. There are rumours they are speeding the process up. 

My timeline

Applied: 1st June 2011
No extra documents asked, medicals sent
Final decision sent: Around first week of August
Tentative date of Visa grant: around last week of october or first/second week of november. 

Please fill your time line here 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


Regards


----------



## remark

hitarth18 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just called up Visa Office today and they said my wife's file has been sent for final decision.
> 
> I was wondering will it be true ?? As in i havent received anything in writing or email from my CO that your file has been sent for 2nd stage review. Is it normal ?
> 
> Appication Date - 12 July 2011
> CO Assigned - 27 Sept 2011
> Docs Requested - 27 Sept 2011
> Docs Sent - 30 Sept 2011
> 
> Sent for Final Review - 17th OCT (As per what i was told on phone)
> 
> -----------------
> 
> @LegendRama - Thanks Man.. Yeah hoping for the best  Howz is ur situation ? Did you try calling them ?
> 
> regards
> Hitarth18



Did you do any under the table action ? because people are waiting here since march. :confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## lalo1024

nepaliboy said:


> Doesn't that mean other person has to have outlook in order to receive outlook features? im confused


Yes u need to have outlook


----------



## inozland

PP should be received end of this week.... Blue Dart works on Saturday, so if they send on Friday, u can collect on Saturday....
For travel insurance which evever u think better in India use that.

It is better to take travel insurance when u are travelling overseas even it is one way... just take one week round trip, perhaps costs around 30-40 dollar I suppose... 

Technically Aussie migrant visa is not activated until it is scanned at port of entry. My guess is that once it is activated, migrant is under the medicare policy. 



exceleratet said:


> How long does it normally take for the Visa label, we had submitted the passport at VFS at the end of last week.


----------



## inozland

hmmmmm...
does this Aviation Insuarance cover Personal Medical emergency and any other unforseen issue etc ??
I thought this is different from Travel Insurance..
Source:
Aviation insurance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mate u are really brave, not taking any travel insurance and made 10 travels...



samarth said:


> Dear Excelerate,
> 
> You will not need travel insurance. Believe me. When you fly any of the popular airlines you are insured (basic cover). I have made around 10 trips to india / Australia the last 6 years and I have not had travel insurance.
> 
> In one case, the luggage wheel had broken, I informed the flyer (Qantas) - they gave a check of the value of the bag, as replacement cost.
> 
> But still if you want travel insurance take it of the country you are flying too, i.e. Australia. Easy for making claims etc.
> 
> Regards


----------



## rajhans2011

@SAMARTH - R u sure Oct last week or November 1st week.
My application lodged on 3rd june and my file is already with SVO for final assessment.
Finger cross see what happend.


----------



## inozland

dear folks,
any idea how to book meet and greet/assist service for singapore airlines?


----------



## lalo1024

inozland said:


> dear folks,
> any idea how to book meet and greet/assist service for singapore airlines?


What is that?


----------



## pacsoft

inozland said:


> dear folks,
> any idea how to book meet and greet/assist service for singapore airlines?


I got the meet n greet service for my wife when she was travelling to Aus for first time (of course alone).

I would advise everyone to go for it - and it's free so nothing to loose.

Feedback from my wife was excellent - she did not have to worry about a single thing.

At Singapore airport, guys knew that she needed assistance and so ground staff escorted her to waiting lounge and asked her to stay there for next hour or so (she had only 2 hours stay at Singapore). They took her boarding pass. Even she did not have to bother to look for her departing gate at Singapore. 

At landing here in Brisbane, crew staff escorted her to Immigration - there was special queue for people needing assistance. This helped a lot and actually my wife was out of the airport within 30 minutes which I think is pretty quick in Australia ( on Indian passport and entering Australia for the first time)... This was as good as having Australian passport - I have Aus passport and normally it takes me 20 mins to get out of the airport.

Make sure if you go for Meet n Greet service, just walk into Singapore airlines office in your city in Australia and confirm. Guys in India will say that they have done it but that will be only for transit. If you go here and get it done; then the assistance will be provided on landing as well...

Hope this helps...
cheers,
-ps


----------



## lalo1024

pacsoft said:


> I got the meet n greet service for my wife when she was travelling to Aus for first time (of course alone).
> 
> I would advise everyone to go for it - and it's free so nothing to loose.
> 
> Feedback from my wife was excellent - she did not have to worry about a single thing.
> 
> At Singapore airport, guys knew that she needed assistance and so ground staff escorted her to waiting lounge and asked her to stay there for next hour or so (she had only 2 hours stay at Singapore). They took her boarding pass. Even she did not have to bother to look for her departing gate at Singapore.
> 
> At landing here in Brisbane, crew staff escorted her to Immigration - there was special queue for people needing assistance. This helped a lot and actually my wife was out of the airport within 30 minutes which I think is pretty quick in Australia ( on Indian passport and entering Australia for the first time)... This was as good as having Australian passport - I have Aus passport and normally it takes me 20 mins to get out of the airport.
> 
> Make sure if you go for Meet n Greet service, just walk into Singapore airlines office in your city in Australia and confirm. Guys in India will say that they have done it but that will be only for transit. If you go here and get it done; then the assistance will be provided on landing as well...
> 
> Hope this helps...
> cheers,
> -ps


Ohh pk thats what it is.. I love this forum


----------



## nepaliboy

Hey guys a problem here, 

my CO asking for notice of assessment tax for last three, i only have 18000 for this year and nil for last two years, what can happen now? Im worried sick....my dad is also here where he is also funding me, any he advice guys???


----------



## ana_aus

rajhans2011 said:


> @SAMARTH - R u sure Oct last week or November 1st week.
> My application lodged on 3rd june and my file is already with SVO for final assessment.
> Finger cross see what happend.


Hi,
have you updated the spreadsheet?? if not, can you please do so

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## pacsoft

ana_aus said:


> Hi,
> have you updated the spreadsheet?? if not, can you please do so
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


@ rajhans2011 

I hope you get visa soon, but you can't say or become too optimistic after your file has been sent for final decision. Looking at current trend, it appears you have to wait at least for 5 months before visa is granted. Look at my time line on the spreadsheet .. file sent for final approval on 10/06/2011 but visa was granted on 09 Aug .. 2 days after completing 5 months.


----------



## ana_aus

nepaliboy said:


> Hey guys a problem here,
> 
> my CO asking for notice of assessment tax for last three, i only have 18000 for this year and nil for last two years, what can happen now? Im worried sick....my dad is also here where he is also funding me, any he advice guys???


is your dad a resident or citizen?
i think you may find that you do not have enough funds to support your partner, thus may be required to get a 'Support Declaration' signed from someone who is a permanent resident or Citizen.

ask CO for options... but can be hard if they think you do not have enough funds to support your partner untill she can access support from Govt.


----------



## samarth

nepaliboy said:


> Hey guys a problem here,
> 
> my CO asking for notice of assessment tax for last three, i only have 18000 for this year and nil for last two years, what can happen now? Im worried sick....my dad is also here where he is also funding me, any he advice guys???


Dear Nepaliboy,

No panic ! You will be fine. Send them the following:

1) A letter stating that you have worked only this year, not the last 2 years, thus no assessments.

2) Get a affidavet of support from your father & evidence with a sign from notary.


3) Supply tax return papers of your father. 

*But before all this contact CO and explain the situation. They are there to support and assist you. They will give you alternatives and follow. *Regards


----------



## HIRRAJ

nepaliboy said:


> Hey guys a problem here,
> 
> my CO asking for notice of assessment tax for last three, i only have 18000 for this year and nil for last two years, what can happen now? Im worried sick....my dad is also here where he is also funding me, any he advice guys???


@nepaliboy

mate do not worry, tax assessment latter of last three years is needed documents for all file as per my agents advice me...so just submit and see what they are saying.....

RAJ


----------



## pacsoft

samarth said:


> Dear Nepaliboy,
> 
> No panic ! You will be fine. Send them the following:
> 
> 1) A letter stating that you have worked only this year, not the last 2 years, thus no assessments.
> 
> 2) Get a affidavet of support from your father & evidence with a sign from notary.
> 
> 
> 3) Supply tax return papers of your father.
> 
> *But before all this contact CO and explain the situation. They are there to support and assist you. They will give you alternatives and follow. *Regards


Also one of my mate did was - AoS (Assurance of Support) .. You may need AUS citizen / PR to deposit AoS bond to centre link ( this is refundable). 
Yeah first thing first - call CO .. and no need to panic..
They can't reject visa because of this .. 

Meanwhile start arranging someone who can do AoS for you ...

Best Wishes !


----------



## prisuda

Hey folks,
After submitting the passport for visa stamping,do you need to contact anyone in case of any emergency for checkin the status or for follow up?


----------



## ana_aus

Waited twice for more than 25 mins on hold still no one answers the calls.... even the on hold music stopped playing


----------



## ana_aus

"May applicants" have AHC forgotten that you all are waiting or have you forgotten to share the good news with rest of us???


----------



## samarth

ana_aus said:


> Waited twice for more than 25 mins on hold still no one answers the calls.... even the on hold music stopped playing


Dear ana_aus,

It has happened many a times with me. I usually put down the phone and call back later. 

Regards


----------



## samarth

ana_aus said:


> "May applicants" have AHC forgotten that you all are waiting or have you forgotten to share the good news with rest of us???


Dear ana_aus,

I think usually people forget to come here due to extra commitments once the visa is granted.

Regards


----------



## Sagem316

samarth said:


> Dear ana_aus,
> 
> I think usually people forget to come here due to extra commitments once the visa is granted.
> 
> Regards


I am still waiting for the Good news. The cynic in me suggest that we might need to wait for another 2-3 weeks to hear back frm AHC. Anyways Goodluck to all the applicants....................


----------



## nepaliboy

pacsoft said:


> Also one of my mate did was - AoS (Assurance of Support) .. You may need AUS citizen / PR to deposit AoS bond to centre link ( this is refundable).
> Yeah first thing first - call CO .. and no need to panic..
> They can't reject visa because of this ..
> 
> Meanwhile start arranging someone who can do AoS for you ...
> 
> Best Wishes !



With AoS you need letter from immigration first isn't it? without it we are not able to go AoS without the letter....

we are both citizen here and our family is here just waiting for my wife to join our family.


----------



## inozland

Did you send ur pp by VFS ? then contact them first...
If ur pp is couriered by them they normally send SMS to ur mobile number, this happens twice VFS--->AHC,Delhi
AHC,Delhi-->VFS--->You..



prisuda said:


> Hey folks,
> After submitting the passport for visa stamping,do you need to contact anyone in case of any emergency for checkin the status or for follow up?


----------



## inozland

As suggested by many folks, you should talk with ur CO first, they will help u out I feel... 
My guess is that this letter is suppose to come from ur CO/Senior CO from AHC, Delhi.. if you talk with them they will arrange it for u.. just talk with ur CO...


nepaliboy said:


> With AoS you need letter from immigration first isn't it? without it we are not able to go AoS without the letter....


----------



## inozland

Thanks pacsoft, nice to see u posting comment here 



pacsoft said:


> I got the meet n greet service for my wife when she was travelling to Aus for first time (of course alone).
> 
> I would advise everyone to go for it - and it's free so nothing to loose.
> 
> Feedback from my wife was excellent - she did not have to worry about a single thing.
> 
> At Singapore airport, guys knew that she needed assistance and so ground staff escorted her to waiting lounge and asked her to stay there for next hour or so (she had only 2 hours stay at Singapore). They took her boarding pass. Even she did not have to bother to look for her departing gate at Singapore.
> 
> At landing here in Brisbane, crew staff escorted her to Immigration - there was special queue for people needing assistance. This helped a lot and actually my wife was out of the airport within 30 minutes which I think is pretty quick in Australia ( on Indian passport and entering Australia for the first time)... This was as good as having Australian passport - I have Aus passport and normally it takes me 20 mins to get out of the airport.
> 
> Make sure if you go for Meet n Greet service, just walk into Singapore airlines office in your city in Australia and confirm. Guys in India will say that they have done it but that will be only for transit. If you go here and get it done; then the assistance will be provided on landing as well...
> 
> Hope this helps...
> cheers,
> -ps


----------



## icedragon13

hey guys,
does anybody know how long it takes to get the passport stamped and then to get it back?


----------



## rajhans2011

@Icedragon 13- Hey mate lots of our forum member already advised us that passport stamped and getting back process is depend on your city and blue dart courier service. 
Beside it is recommended it takes almost 5-7 days.


----------



## icedragon13

rajhans2011 said:


> @Icedragon 13- Hey mate lots of our forum member already advised us that passport stamped and getting back process is depend on your city and blue dart courier service.
> Beside it is recommended it takes almost 5-7 days.


 thanks mate, appreciate it


----------



## prisuda

Folks got the sms that my passport is couriered.... Hopefully should get it tom

@Icedragon, 
as said , a week mostly....but keep calling VFS helpline and give your passport no and track it once you send it and after a week is over.
Good luck


----------



## icedragon13

prisuda said:


> Folks got the sms that my passport is couriered.... Hopefully should get it tom
> 
> @Icedragon,
> as said , a week mostly....but keep calling VFS helpline and give your passport no and track it once you send it and after a week is over.
> Good luck


thanks, btw how long has it taken for you to get the passport?


----------



## projectOZ

guys ... want to share some good news .. 
my visa was granted yesterday .. that is 18th Oct 2011 .. 

just short of a day before i complete 5 months ... i complete 5 months on 19th Oct. 


This forum has been my lifeline for the past few months ... thank you all for your support ..
it has really been a pleasure knowing you all and learning from all of you ... will be submitting my passport tomorrow to VFS 
@navzz any updates ..


----------



## lalo1024

projectOZ said:


> guys ... want to share some good news ..
> my visa was granted yesterday .. that is 18th Oct 2011 ..
> 
> just short of a day before i complete 5 months ... i complete 5 months on 19th Oct.
> 
> This forum has been my lifeline for the past few months ... thank you all for your support ..
> it has really been a pleasure knowing you all and learning from all of you ... will be submitting my passport tomorrow to VFS
> @navzz any updates ..


Congrats yaaaaaar..... Happy for you and have fantastic diwali ahead.... I applied on 27th may... Let's see what i get in next or followin week... I know it's too optimistic but follwing the statistics nothing wrong to be optimistic...


----------



## br77

projectOZ said:


> guys ... want to share some good news ..
> my visa was granted yesterday .. that is 18th Oct 2011 ..
> 
> just short of a day before i complete 5 months ... i complete 5 months on 19th Oct.
> 
> 
> This forum has been my lifeline for the past few months ... thank you all for your support ..
> it has really been a pleasure knowing you all and learning from all of you ... will be submitting my passport tomorrow to VFS
> @navzz any updates ..


great news!!!! congrats !!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## samarth

projectOZ said:


> guys ... want to share some good news ..
> my visa was granted yesterday .. that is 18th Oct 2011 ..
> 
> just short of a day before i complete 5 months ... i complete 5 months on 19th Oct.
> 
> 
> This forum has been my lifeline for the past few months ... thank you all for your support ..
> it has really been a pleasure knowing you all and learning from all of you ... will be submitting my passport tomorrow to VFS
> @navzz any updates ..


Dear projectOZ,

Congratulations. Your profile says you are from Bangalore. Hartika shubhashayagalu. We are from Bangalore too.

Namma application next irbahudu. 

Regards


----------



## lalo1024

samarth said:


> Dear projectOZ,
> 
> Congratulations. Your profile says you are from Bangalore. Hartika shubhashayagalu. We are from Bangalore too.
> 
> Namma application next irbahudu.
> 
> Regards


Don't know what is "irbahudu" but good luck with that


----------



## samarth

Dear lalo,

Good morning from Western Australia. Just about to leave to work.

Irabahudu is a kannada word and means "Could be". 

Have a wonderful day.

Its hot and sunny out here ! Better than the cold seasons. I prefer. 

Regards


----------



## projectOZ

lalo1024 said:


> Congrats yaaaaaar..... Happy for you and have fantastic diwali ahead.... I applied on 27th may... Let's see what i get in next or followin week... I know it's too optimistic but follwing the statistics nothing wrong to be optimistic...


yes i think u can be optimistic ... going by others timeline ... u can hope to get your visa next week .. has it been queued for final decision ?

all the very best  
projectOZ


----------



## projectOZ

samarth said:


> Dear projectOZ,
> 
> Congratulations. Your profile says you are from Bangalore. Hartika shubhashayagalu. We are from Bangalore too.
> 
> Namma application next irbahudu.
> 
> Regards


 ... THUMBA DHANYAVADAGALU (Thank you very much)

yes .. noticed that you have applied on the 1st of june .. and if your application has been queued for final decision .. i think u can expect to get your visa either as soon as or close to when you will complete 5 months .. 

projectOZ


----------



## Sagem316

projectOZ said:


> ... THUMBA DHANYAVADAGALU (Thank you very much)
> 
> yes .. noticed that you have applied on the 1st of june .. and if your application has been queued for final decision .. i think u can expect to get your visa either as soon as or close to when you will complete 5 months ..
> 
> projectOZ


Congrats ProjectOZ

When was your file forward for Final Decision? Anynews from MattDhilon???


----------



## projectOZ

Sagem316 said:


> Congrats ProjectOZ
> 
> When was your file forward for Final Decision? Anynews from MattDhilon???[/QUOT
> 
> 
> i had mailed my CO for a status update on the 10th of Oct ..
> and received a reply that it was forwarded for final decision ..
> 
> hence that is the date i am assuming ..
> 
> but it could have been before .. never got any notification when it was forwarded for final decision ..
> 
> projectOZ


----------



## ana_aus

projectOZ said:


> guys ... want to share some good news ..
> my visa was granted yesterday .. that is 18th Oct 2011 ..
> 
> just short of a day before i complete 5 months ... i complete 5 months on 19th Oct.
> 
> 
> This forum has been my lifeline for the past few months ... thank you all for your support ..
> it has really been a pleasure knowing you all and learning from all of you ... will be submitting my passport tomorrow to VFS
> @navzz any updates ..


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Great to hear... Congrats!!

Harpreet should take a lead from Atul.... He has been doing a good job


----------



## ana_aus

Sagem316 said:


> Congrats ProjectOZ
> 
> When was your file forward for Final Decision? Anynews from MattDhilon???


@Sagem316 any news??? you application date was 02/05??

have you followed up with your CO?


----------



## ana_aus

*Any other May Applicants on this Forum waiting for visa???? OR is it safe to assume that most have got their visa*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## Sagem316

ana_aus said:


> @Sagem316 any news??? you application date was 02/05??
> 
> have you followed up with your CO?


Yes, I had contacted her and inquired abt my application she replied back to me saying that there have revised processing time and now it may take upto 7 mnts After this I tried contacting visa officer at AHC who has informed me that my application is still sitting with my CO and she reiterated and referred to my CO email.

So I do not know wht to do next


----------



## ana_aus

Sagem316 said:


> Yes, I had contacted her and inquired abt my application she replied back to me saying that there have revised processing time and now it may take upto 7 mnts After this I tried contacting visa officer at AHC who has informed me that my application is still sitting with my CO and she reiterated and referred to my CO email.
> 
> So I do not know wht to do next


Same reply to me aswell.. she is kind of slow than the other COs. I asked if she can tell if she had everything to forward for final decision or not.... No response.

Don't know what to do next


----------



## HIRRAJ

Sagem316 said:


> Yes, I had contacted her and inquired abt my application she replied back to me saying that there have revised processing time and now it may take upto 7 mnts After this I tried contacting visa officer at AHC who has informed me that my application is still sitting with my CO and she reiterated and referred to my CO email.
> 
> So I do not know wht to do next


Guys,

Same reply dear with me as well,,,,,,they still processing my file and 7months processing time,,,,

DOL:02/05,,,people getting visa who applied before me,,,,,,,,,I am getting seek now,,,,,,



RAJ


----------



## prisuda

icedragon13 said:


> thanks, btw how long has it taken for you to get the passport?


I got the visa grant letter on 10th oct morning, i applied for visa with vfs here at chennai by say 2.30pm, so i assume that it went with tuesday files. I called the VFS helpline yesterday morning and i was told that i would get my passport by today. So probably a week's time !


----------



## prisuda

projectOZ said:


> guys ... want to share some good news ..
> my visa was granted yesterday .. that is 18th Oct 2011 ..
> 
> just short of a day before i complete 5 months ... i complete 5 months on 19th Oct.
> 
> 
> This forum has been my lifeline for the past few months ... thank you all for your support ..
> it has really been a pleasure knowing you all and learning from all of you ... will be submitting my passport tomorrow to VFS
> @navzz any updates ..


Congrats mate!!!!All the very best!!


----------



## samarth

*Finally Spoke to my CO*

Hi all,

Finally got to speak to our Case Officer.

I got a very Stern Reply " Application will not be assessed till atleast 1st of December, later she said 1st of January and then atleast till mif of January".

We applied: 1st of June 2011. It was a very unpleasant conversation.

I think they are just doing their job. 

But I might be now looking at an option of applying for a visitor visa.

Regards


----------



## lalo1024

projectOZ said:


> yes i think u can be optimistic ... going by others timeline ... u can hope to get your visa next week .. has it been queued for final decision ?
> 
> all the very best
> projectOZ


Yes it's been sent in late sept


----------



## Rryan

samarth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally got to speak to our Case Officer.
> 
> I got a very Stern Reply " Application will not be assessed till atleast 1st of December, later she said 1st of January and then atleast till mif of January".
> 
> We applied: 1st of June 2011. It was a very unpleasant conversation.
> 
> I think they are just doing their job.
> 
> But I might be now looking at an option of applying for a visitor visa.
> 
> Regards


who is your CO?


----------



## ana_aus

samarth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally got to speak to our Case Officer.
> 
> I got a very Stern Reply " Application will not be assessed till atleast 1st of December, later she said 1st of January and then atleast till mif of January".
> 
> We applied: 1st of June 2011. It was a very unpleasant conversation.
> 
> I think they are just doing their job.
> 
> But I might be now looking at an option of applying for a visitor visa.
> 
> Regards



But your was sent for final decision??? still??


----------



## samarth

ana_aus said:


> But your was sent for final decision??? still??


Dear ana_aus,

Yes It was sent for final decision long time back, during july / august. Still!


----------



## rajhans2011

Dear all June candidate bad news, now processing time seems to 7 month. So its now big headache for all us.


----------



## samarth

Dear Rajhans,

I understand.

Did your Case Officer also make the same comment?

Regards


----------



## samarth

*Re: Can we restore the spreadsheet?*

Hi all,

Someone has destroyed the timesheet. Is there a way to restore it back?

Regards


----------



## inozland

congrats projectOz..
All the best..
Atul is doing really great job last 3-4 weeks...



projectOZ said:


> guys ... want to share some good news ..
> my visa was granted yesterday .. that is 18th Oct 2011 ..
> 
> just short of a day before i complete 5 months ... i complete 5 months on 19th Oct.
> 
> 
> This forum has been my lifeline for the past few months ... thank you all for your support ..
> it has really been a pleasure knowing you all and learning from all of you ... will be submitting my passport tomorrow to VFS
> @navzz any updates ..


----------



## rajhans2011

@samarth- no my case officer said before 6 month or in 6 month.


----------



## lalo1024

I hope some was keeping backup of it.... This trouble maker can't be won... They are just a ****** dipstick moreons....


----------



## hitarth18

hi all

i think there was another spreadsheet too a physical excelsheet someone was updating it before...

anyhow, we will keep posting our updates here only...


----------



## ana_aus

*Shame shame shame*



samarth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Someone has destroyed the timesheet. Is there a way to restore it back?
> 
> Regards


Some May applicants details are safe under another tab, which I copied, sometime back.

SHAME ON PEOPLE WHO BEHAVE LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## ana_aus

rajhans2011 said:


> Dear all June candidate bad news, now processing time seems to 7 month. So its now big headache for all us.



My CO's reply:
Partner visas are now taking up to 7 months to finalise due to application growth and limited places in the migration program. This is well within the DIAC global service standard for partner visas of 12 months. We acknowledge that the applicant's personal circumstances are difficult however a decision to bring forward the processing of the application would disadvantage other applicants in circumstances which may be as equally compelling as your own. We thank the applicant for the patience and assure you that every effort is being made to finalise each application as soon as possible.


----------



## rajhans2011

*game of waiting*



ana_aus said:


> My CO's reply:
> Partner visas are now taking up to 7 months to finalise due to application growth and limited places in the migration program. This is well within the DIAC global service standard for partner visas of 12 months. We acknowledge that the applicant's personal circumstances are difficult however a decision to bring forward the processing of the application would disadvantage other applicants in circumstances which may be as equally compelling as your own. We thank the applicant for the patience and assure you that every effort is being made to finalise each application as soon as possible.



I think ur co is HK


----------



## rajhans2011

@ana_aus) Do not worry we have best CO who understand our feelings!!!


----------



## samarth

ana_aus said:


> My CO's reply:
> Partner visas are now taking up to 7 months to finalise due to application growth and limited places in the migration program. This is well within the DIAC global service standard for partner visas of 12 months. We acknowledge that the applicant's personal circumstances are difficult however a decision to bring forward the processing of the application would disadvantage other applicants in circumstances which may be as equally compelling as your own. We thank the applicant for the patience and assure you that every effort is being made to finalise each application as soon as possible.



Yes. I got the same response verbally. Its very upsetting.


----------



## rajhans2011

*same here*



samarth said:


> Yes. I got the same response verbally. Its very upsetting.


Do not worry let time come all will good. They understand and doing work very fast but not for Spouse visa " only for Visit Visa"


----------



## lalo1024

rajhans2011 said:


> Do not worry let time come all will good. They understand and doing work very fast but not for Spouse visa " only for Visit Visa"


M*******f******


----------



## rajhans2011

*Thanks*



lalo1024 said:


> M*******f******


thanks Mr Lolo.


----------



## lalo1024

rajhans2011 said:


> thanks Mr Lolo.


Sorry don't take it personaly i was refering to ahc


----------



## br77

ana_aus said:


> *Any other May Applicants on this Forum waiting for visa???? OR is it safe to assume that most have got their visa*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


yup i am waiting. our DOL is 30th May.


----------



## lalo1024

br77 said:


> yup i am waiting. our DOL is 30th May.


27th May... waiting...


----------



## ana_aus

*This is not Fair at all. *

Applicants from other countries like China, Croatia, etc are getting visas in 11 weeks. And we are lucky to get a CO assigned in that time.


----------



## Kpatel85

*Hi*



ana_aus said:


> *This is not Fair at all. *
> 
> Applicants from other countries like China, Croatia, etc are getting visas in 11 weeks. And we are lucky to get a CO assigned in that time.


Hi,

my 1st post here. how many may applicants get there visas?.

my file was send to Delhi on 19 june so i m waiting for my visas. how long do you ppl think it will take?

somebody told me that it is not good to call CO and inquire often because they will get upset. does this true?


----------



## nimminambiar

Hi,

I am newbie...

Visa application lodging date :20th July 2011
Case officer assigned on: 3rd October 2011
I was expecting the case officer to be assigned within 8 weeks i.e by 20th September 2011, but i was assigned in 10 weeks rather.

CO : Sadana Mousumi
Documents Requested : form 80, birth certificate and PCC
I had already submitted the PCC on 12th of August 2011, as i did not have the PCC while initial submission. But when the CO asked for PCC again,i just replied back stating that i had already submitted the orginial PCC way before on 12th Aug 2011, i also gave her the reference number i received from VFS after submission to ease her trace.

I called AHC 2 days back and the operator told me that the case has been moved for final decision.

any idea how many days will it take, i have scanned this entire forum, along with the status excelsheet, as far as i guess it shuld take not more than 4 weeks max to max, and also the operator told me the same thing that i should call back in 1 month, when i asked her that i wanna spk to my CO, she told me there is no point in speaking to her as the case has been moved further to Senior CO.

Any suggestions are appreciated...

Nimmi Nambiar
I complete 3 full months today, 20th OCt 2011.


----------



## nimminambiar

my CO is Sadana Mousumi and she gave me the same reply....


----------



## ccgirl

Hi All,

As we lost our excel sheet, i created a new one with an old copy, but it's at least 2 or 3 weeks outdated. hope it helps...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AugBRya1mf5hdGprWnZmR3gtNWV6N2Q4RnBLRzRNckE#gid=0

Thanks

Regards
Dany


----------



## HIRRAJ

lalo1024 said:


> 27th May... waiting...


2nd May,,,,,,,waiting,,,,,,,,,,,:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## samarth

*Good News / Granted*

Dear All,


Firstly thanks for this Forum it has been very helpful. 

We got our grant letter this morning. 

Applied: 1st June 2011
Grant: 20th October 2011

Some tips for others:

1) Please furnish each and every document required while applying for VISA for the first time itself. 
2) Go do the medicals well in advance. 
3) Avoid at all cost CO to find documents missing and requesting again. 

I would give a special recognition and compliments to the Migration Team in Immigration. They are really trying to do their best. Appreciations and applaud to them.

Regardslane:


----------



## lalo1024

samarth said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Firstly thanks for this Forum it has been very helpful.
> 
> We got our grant letter this morning.
> 
> Applied: 1st June 2011
> Grant: 20th October 2011
> 
> Some tips for others:
> 
> 1) Please furnish each and every document required while applying for VISA for the first time itself.
> 2) Go do the medicals well in advance.
> 3) Avoid at all cost CO to find documents missing and requesting again.
> 
> I would give a special recognition and compliments to the Migration Team in Immigration. They are really trying to do their best. Appreciations and applaud to them.
> 
> Regardslane:


Wow... Thats really early... Not fair to some people still waiting from 2 may... 
Congratulations man.... Very good news for u but it seems they are higly unorganised... 2 may waiting and 1 june got visa and when we call they say we can't get priority over other applicants even if we have fractured spine....just highly inconvincing....


----------



## ana_aus

*congrats*



samarth said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> Firstly thanks for this Forum it has been very helpful.
> 
> We got our grant letter this morning.
> 
> Applied: 1st June 2011
> Grant: 20th October 2011
> 
> Some tips for others:
> 
> 1) Please furnish each and every document required while applying for VISA for the first time itself.
> 2) Go do the medicals well in advance.
> 3) Avoid at all cost CO to find documents missing and requesting again.
> 
> I would give a special recognition and compliments to the Migration Team in Immigration. They are really trying to do their best. Appreciations and applaud to them.
> 
> Regardslane:



:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## inozland

Congrats samarth..
Wish you all the best...

My guess is that AHC, Delhi will clear all apps lodged before 1st July, 2011 quckly..
These are the apps allegedly to be cleared within 5 months.. Current trend reflects this  which is good for the people 

I agree with you staff at AHC, Delhi doing their best.... it was revealed when I was lucky enough to have chat with my CO.

I would like to add one more thing into your list u mentioned, this is my personal opinion ---

"Keep your online activity very clear and clean" --- be it 
orkut/facebook/shadi.com or whatever
do not post anything silly, who knows what they might check.. 




samarth said:


> Dear All,
> Firstly thanks for this Forum it has been very helpful.
> 
> We got our grant letter this morning.
> 
> Applied: 1st June 2011
> Grant: 20th October 2011
> 
> Some tips for others:
> 
> 1) Please furnish each and every document required while applying for VISA for the first time itself.
> 2) Go do the medicals well in advance.
> 3) Avoid at all cost CO to find documents missing and requesting again.
> 
> I would give a special recognition and compliments to the Migration Team in Immigration. They are really trying to do their best. Appreciations and applaud to them.
> 
> Regardslane:


----------



## remark

lalo1024 said:


> Wow... Thats really early... Not fair to some people still waiting from 2 may...
> Congratulations man.... Very good news for u but it seems they are higly unorganised... 2 may waiting and 1 june got visa and when we call they say we can't get priority over other applicants even if we have fractured spine....just highly inconvincing....


i doubt he telling the truth, SHOW US PROOF! scan and grey out confidential stuff!

*
Reaper and amber are waiting since march, april.*


----------



## prisuda

@samarth
Congrats Mate...!!! Nice to know you got it within the timeframe!!! Enjoy and all the very best!


----------



## inozland

@lalo1024 --- may be ppl who paid taxes in Australia say more than 5-6 years can get higher priority ?
what is ur opinion ?



lalo1024 said:


> Wow... Thats really early... Not fair to some people still waiting from 2 may...
> Congratulations man.... Very good news for u but it seems they are higly unorganised... 2 may waiting and 1 june got visa and when we call they say we can't get priority over other applicants even if we have fractured spine....just highly inconvincing....


----------



## inozland

some people did not update their status for long long time... it is quite possible they have got visas 


remark said:


> *
> Reaper and amber are waiting since march, april.*


----------



## rajhans2011

Congratulation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Appreciable nice job done by AHC people. I know they doing best and if someone have complain about ahc people is unfair.
As Sama.............. got his visa in time frame reason he submitted all document in well manner. So he deserve for it.

Anyway once again CONGRATULATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## prisuda

remark said:


> i doubt he telling the truth, SHOW US PROOF! scan and grey out confidential stuff!
> 
> *
> Reaper and amber are waiting since march, april.*


When you ask them why some people get it early, they just bluntly reply its something internal or they dont want to get into the conversation...Really dont understand on what pattern they are clearing files!!! When i was waiting for my visa, i attached everything they asked for , only a small query of completing a question after a month.....then nothing asked!!!! After 6 months just to ask something they asked for another country's PCC...and then when i and my husband pinpointed the rules that were provided in the australian website, they asked for an apology....  Really... frustrating to think of all that!!


----------



## rajhans2011

*Congratulation*



samarth said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> Firstly thanks for this Forum it has been very helpful.
> 
> We got our grant letter this morning.
> 
> Applied: 1st June 2011
> Grant: 20th October 2011
> 
> Some tips for others:
> 
> 1) Please furnish each and every document required while applying for VISA for the first time itself.
> 2) Go do the medicals well in advance.
> 3) Avoid at all cost CO to find documents missing and requesting again.
> 
> I would give a special recognition and compliments to the Migration Team in Immigration. They are really trying to do their best. Appreciations and applaud to them.
> 
> Regardslane:


Hey Congratulation buddy!!!!!!!!

You deserve for this.

Anyway best wishes for your journey with ur family in Aussie land.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## prisuda

Got my passport at 7pm last evening folks  But God has his own plans....due to personal reasons i dont think i can fly till nov end   Crazy life.... I am going to enjoy diwali with my parents


----------



## prisuda

@ lalo1024.... why dont you try talking to australian embassy and see if something can be done. If you are an australian citizen, or PR , they might fasten up things!!


----------



## inozland

The problem is, they can't tell you true reason... may be due to legal issue ... it is quite possible they might have attached some "note" against ur application that might influence the answear we get from the operators...it is too much to expect from a CO/operators to tell us every details of the process they are going through for our apps.



prisuda said:


> When you ask them why some people get it early, they just bluntly reply its something internal or they dont want to get into the conversation...Really dont understand on what pattern they are clearing files!!! When i was waiting for my visa, i attached everything they asked for , only a small query of completing a question after a month.....then nothing asked!!!! After 6 months just to ask something they asked for another country's PCC...and then when i and my husband pinpointed the rules that were provided in the australian website, they asked for an apology....  Really... frustrating to think of all that!!


----------



## rajhans2011

Lolo1024- do not take any wrong step! Just wait 2-3 days you will sure get ur visa, I think. If not then call AHC in polite manner and just request for ur needs.


----------



## ana_aus

*No response -Phone rings out*



prisuda said:


> @ lalo1024.... why dont you try talking to australian embassy and see if something can be done. If you are an australian citizen, or PR , they might fasten up things!!


I have tried many times... on hold music plays for 15 mins then phone starts to ring but no one answers

Very frustrating..


----------



## ana_aus

remark said:


> i doubt he telling the truth, SHOW US PROOF! scan and grey out confidential stuff!
> 
> *
> Reaper and amber are waiting since march, april.*


your timeline looks a bit fake too 
You must know your CO's name


----------



## ana_aus

inozland said:


> @lalo1024 --- may be ppl who paid taxes in Australia say more than 5-6 years can get higher priority ?
> what is ur opinion ?


Then my should be on top of the list :focus:


----------



## inozland

I beleive u should 
Wait for few more days 



ana_aus said:


> Then my should be on top of the list :focus:


----------



## HIRRAJ

Now i stop log in frequently here as when i see people getting visa applied after me i feel very sad,,,,,,,as nothing wrong with my file or documents it just me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## inozland

when did u last time call them ? did u get any explanation why it is delayed ? just ask them politely ? 


HIRRAJ said:


> Now i stop log in frequently here as when i see people getting visa applied after me i feel very sad,,,,,,,as nothing wrong with my file or documents it just me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## HIRRAJ

inozland said:


> when did u last time call them ? did u get any explanation why it is delayed ? just ask them politely ?


my agent got email last week or so state that your file is in processing and currently partner visa processing time is 777777 months........it means if i ask or send again email they will say that we already state in email that now it is 7 months,,,,,,,


----------



## hitarth18

nimminambiar said:


> my CO is Sadana Mousumi and she gave me the same reply....


Hi nimminambiar,

My wifes case is ditto like you.

Application Date - July 12
CO Assigned - 27th Sept.
Documents - PCC (Already sent) / Form 80 and NOA
Documents Sent - 30 Sept.

when i called on 17th oct. the operator told the same thing that file has been moved to final decision and you will be notified directly when decision is made.

Mousumi Sadana - the CO...

Seems she is faster than other COs... Fingers Crossed.. Hoping to get something by first week of Nov. 

Good luck to you..

regards
Hitarth


----------



## hitarth18

samarth said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> Firstly thanks for this Forum it has been very helpful.
> 
> We got our grant letter this morning.
> 
> Applied: 1st June 2011
> Grant: 20th October 2011
> 
> Some tips for others:
> 
> 1) Please furnish each and every document required while applying for VISA for the first time itself.
> 2) Go do the medicals well in advance.
> 3) Avoid at all cost CO to find documents missing and requesting again.
> 
> I would give a special recognition and compliments to the Migration Team in Immigration. They are really trying to do their best. Appreciations and applaud to them.
> 
> Regardslane:


Congratulations 

Very happy for you :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## lalo1024

*Piya milan ki rutu aayi*

Chalo re Chalo doli uthaao Piya milan ki rutu aayi....

Yes friends... I got it after all...

Just before few minutes got e-mail from Hardeep Sodhi... 

DOL: 26/10/11
Grant: 20/10/11

Love you friends... you all have been so much help to me....


----------



## hitarth18

lalo1024 said:


> Chalo re Chalo doli uthaao Piya milan ki rutu aayi....
> 
> Yes friends... I got it after all...
> 
> Just before few minutes got e-mail from Hardeep Sodhi...
> 
> DOL: 26/10/11
> Grant: 20/10/11
> 
> Love you friends... you all have been so much help to me....




Welll done.....

Have a great life ahead 

Congratulations :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## remark

inozland said:


> some people did not update their status for long long time... it is quite possible they have got visas


nope i spoke to amber last week only, hasn't got the visa


----------



## inozland

Congrats lalo1024.. 
Wish u all the best...



lalo1024 said:


> Chalo re Chalo doli uthaao Piya milan ki rutu aayi....
> 
> Yes friends... I got it after all...
> 
> Just before few minutes got e-mail from Hardeep Sodhi...
> 
> DOL: 26/10/11
> Grant: 20/10/11
> 
> Love you friends... you all have been so much help to me....


----------



## thegap

remark said:


> nope i spoke to amber last week only, hasn't got the visa


hey 
congratulaions to all who got their visa's...........
i haven't got my visa yet.......... neeru spoke to me this week nd gave me d 7months crap........ i askd how cum this 7 mnths timeframe applys to april applicants and not d may or june people, she said dont compare ur case with others........ what an stupid as****le she is. on 27th sep she told me she is forwarding my case for final decision.I can't even trust CO now. i am just so tired of all dis................. not goin to call her now......
luck to evrybdy..........


----------



## inozland

I feel sad to hear this..

7month is crap info pass to u.. it is simply they wanna delay.. 

are u able to get an idea why she thinks ur application is not easy to finalize ?

If nothing comes to ur mind -- then just both u and ur partner send few very kind request to her process the visa... see if that works.. make sure both u and ur partner communicating with her and keep requesing....



thegap said:


> hey
> congratulaions to all who got their visa's...........
> i haven't got my visa yet.......... neeru spoke to me this week nd gave me d 7months crap........ i askd how cum this 7 mnths timeframe applys to april applicants and not d may or june people, she said dont compare ur case with others........ what an stupid as****le she is. on 27th sep she told me she is forwarding my case for final decision.I can't even trust CO now. i am just so tired of all dis................. not goin to call her now......
> luck to evrybdy..........


----------



## remark

inozland said:


> I feel sad to hear this..
> 
> 7month is crap info pass to u.. it is simply they wanna delay..
> 
> are u able to get an idea why she thinks ur application is not easy to finalize ?
> 
> If nothing comes to ur mind -- then just both u and ur partner send few very kind request to her process the visa... see if that works.. make sure both u and ur partner communicating with her and keep requesing....


Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

complain here... when there white god father gives them punishment, they will work..:ranger:


----------



## remark

lalo1024 said:


> Chalo re Chalo doli uthaao Piya milan ki rutu aayi....
> 
> Yes friends... I got it after all...
> 
> Just before few minutes got e-mail from Hardeep Sodhi...
> 
> DOL: 26/10/11
> Grant: 20/10/11
> 
> Love you friends... you all have been so much help to me....


change DOL.. otherwise neeru mary will faint!


----------



## rajhans2011

Dear all- Good news for all that we applied through India. 

I want to share something that, We are not authorized to tell something about CO or Immigration department. As they doing very hard and fair work.

By this help of this forum we can just share our happiness and general topic. 
Immigration department has own reputation and dignity, so we have to respect. It is very easy to comment about CO, but real fact is the CO working very hard and they doing really genuine work without bias.

Everyone get visa on time, if unfortunately not might be some problem with application form, document, ingenuity etc.

Please we have to co operate them in work, so they can grant our visa in easy way. 

Thanks


----------



## prisuda

lalo1024 said:


> Chalo re Chalo doli uthaao Piya milan ki rutu aayi....
> 
> Yes friends... I got it after all...
> 
> Just before few minutes got e-mail from Hardeep Sodhi...
> 
> DOL: 26/10/11
> Grant: 20/10/11
> 
> Love you friends... you all have been so much help to me....



Congratulations mate....soooo happy for you  Enjoy!!!


----------



## lalo1024

remark said:


> change DOL.. otherwise neeru mary will faint!


Sorry DOL IS 26/05/2011


----------



## lalo1024

prisuda said:


> Congratulations mate....soooo happy for you  Enjoy!!!


Thanks prisuda. I've got question for my forum friends... 
My wife's passport is with ahc already since the day we applied for visa. When can we expect that passport? I want to book ticket for 29th should i?


----------



## ana_aus

*Congratulations!!!*



lalo1024 said:


> Thanks prisuda. I've got question for my forum friends...
> My wife's passport is with ahc already since the day we applied for visa. When can we expect that passport? I want to book ticket for 29th should i?



you can ask travel agent to hold a couple of different dates , just incase

rest all the best!!!


----------



## br77

lalo1024 said:


> Chalo re Chalo doli uthaao Piya milan ki rutu aayi....
> 
> Yes friends... I got it after all...
> 
> Just before few minutes got e-mail from Hardeep Sodhi...
> 
> DOL: 26/10/11
> Grant: 20/10/11
> 
> Love you friends... you all have been so much help to me....


Congrats Mate !!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## br77

samarth said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> Firstly thanks for this Forum it has been very helpful.
> 
> We got our grant letter this morning.
> 
> Applied: 1st June 2011
> Grant: 20th October 2011
> 
> Some tips for others:
> 
> 1) Please furnish each and every document required while applying for VISA for the first time itself.
> 2) Go do the medicals well in advance.
> 3) Avoid at all cost CO to find documents missing and requesting again.
> 
> I would give a special recognition and compliments to the Migration Team in Immigration. They are really trying to do their best. Appreciations and applaud to them.
> 
> Regardslane:


Congrats Mate!!! very luck of you !!! Enjoy:clap2::clap2:


----------



## br77

hitarth18 said:


> Hi nimminambiar,
> 
> My wifes case is ditto like you.
> 
> Application Date - July 12
> CO Assigned - 27th Sept.
> Documents - PCC (Already sent) / Form 80 and NOA
> Documents Sent - 30 Sept.
> 
> when i called on 17th oct. the operator told the same thing that file has been moved to final decision and you will be notified directly when decision is made.
> 
> Mousumi Sadana - the CO...
> 
> Seems she is faster than other COs... Fingers Crossed.. Hoping to get something by first week of Nov.
> 
> Good luck to you..
> 
> regards
> Hitarth



I hope you are right about Mousami.


----------



## br77

rajhans2011 said:


> Dear all- Good news for all that we applied through India.
> 
> I want to share something that, We are not authorized to tell something about CO or Immigration department. As they doing very hard and fair work.
> 
> By this help of this forum we can just share our happiness and general topic.
> Immigration department has own reputation and dignity, so we have to respect. It is very easy to comment about CO, but real fact is the CO working very hard and they doing really genuine work without bias.
> 
> Everyone get visa on time, if unfortunately not might be some problem with application form, document, ingenuity etc.
> 
> Please we have to co operate them in work, so they can grant our visa in easy way.
> 
> Thanks


Do you or did you work in AHC by any chance?


----------



## Kpatel85

br77 said:


> Do you or did you work in AHC by any chance?


Hi guys,

i ring AHC last night but the operator told me that my file is with the CO only. Are they always speak the truth?

are they always know corectly if my file with forwarded for the final decision or do i believe that my wife's file is still with the case officer?


----------



## projectOZ

Congratulations @samarth and @lalo ... 
suddenly AHC seems to be in fast foward mode .. 

i do understand the agony the others who are still waiting  ... 

would suggest to all .. especially to those who have complete 5 months .. please dont lose your patience and take some drastic steps ... (i know it is easy to talk .. especially from someone who has been got the visa grant) .. i am sure it will just be a few more days .. they cannot hold your visa indefinitely ..

email communication worked for me ... i had called AHC only during the initial stages .. and realized it was not worth the effort that we put in just to talk to someone .. and then get some std. reply .. which we know anyway ... 

in the last 5 months i wrote to AHC every month .. asking for status update .. 
and then from the beginning of the 5th month .. started writing to AHC and my CO .. 
After i entered the 5th month .. did not get replies to my emails from AHC .. but fortunately my CO replied ... 

would suggest write to them regularly .. and as suggested by inonland both of you i.e you and your spouse should write to them ... 
they will not be able to ignore your emails for long ..


was very sad to see that our excel has got deleted ... 
this is a general request to all ... please dont delete the information on the excel ... if you want to do any kind of filtering, searching, sorting etc ... please copy the info over to your local system and then you can play around with it ... 

and in case you dont know how to use excel (believe me there is nothing wrong in not knowing .. not all of us know everything anyway) ... PLEASE ASK FOR HELP in the forum ...


----------



## Kpatel85

projectOZ said:


> Congratulations @samarth and @lalo ...
> suddenly AHC seems to be in fast foward mode ..
> 
> i do understand the agony the others who are still waiting  ...
> 
> would suggest to all .. especially to those who have complete 5 months .. please dont lose your patience and take some drastic steps ... (i know it is easy to talk .. especially from someone who has been got the visa grant) .. i am sure it will just be a few more days .. they cannot hold your visa indefinitely ..
> 
> email communication worked for me ... i had called AHC only during the initial stages .. and realized it was not worth the effort that we put in just to talk to someone .. and then get some std. reply .. which we know anyway ...
> 
> in the last 5 months i wrote to AHC every month .. asking for status update ..
> and then from the beginning of the 5th month .. started writing to AHC and my CO ..
> After i entered the 5th month .. did not get replies to my emails from AHC .. but fortunately my CO replied ...
> 
> would suggest write to them regularly .. and as suggested by inonland both of you i.e you and your spouse should write to them ...
> they will not be able to ignore your emails for long ..
> 
> 
> was very sad to see that our excel has got deleted ...
> this is a general request to all ... please dont delete the information on the excel ... if you want to do any kind of filtering, searching, sorting etc ... please copy the info over to your local system and then you can play around with it ...
> 
> and in case you dont know how to use excel (believe me there is nothing wrong in not knowing .. not all of us know everything anyway) ... PLEASE ASK FOR HELP in the forum ...



Can u please reply to my earlier Q please?


----------



## projectOZ

Kpatel85 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i ring AHC last night but the operator told me that my file is with the CO only. Are they always speak the truth?
> 
> are they always know corectly if my file with forwarded for the final decision or do i believe that my wife's file is still with the case officer?


 
there have been instances where the operator gives you incorrect information ... 

people have posted experiences where the operator told them that their file is under process and they were granted their visa within a couple of days ... 
and vica versa .. i remember there was one forum member who was told by the operator that he would be granted a visa on a particular date on some 8 th of aug or something and asked him to book his tickets on the 10th .. i dont think that happened ... and i dont think the operators can advise you to do something like that.

otherwise they just give you some std. response that they are trained to answer ..

things that you could do ..
1. ask the name of the person whom you are speaking to.
2. make note of the time and date that you got the information.
3. request them to send u a mail and give it in writing with respect to whatever they are saying ...


----------



## Kpatel85

projectOZ said:


> there have been instances where the operator gives you incorrect information ...
> 
> people have posted experiences where the operator told them that their file is under process and they were granted their visa within a couple of days ...
> and vica versa .. i remember there was one forum member who was told by the operator that he would be granted a visa on a particular date on some 8 th of aug or something and asked him to book his tickets on the 10th .. i dont think that happened ... and i dont think the operators can advise you to do something like that.
> 
> otherwise they just give you some std. response that they are trained to answer ..
> 
> things that you could do ..
> 1. ask the name of the person whom you are speaking to.
> 2. make note of the time and date that you got the information.
> 3. request them to send u a mail and give it in writing with respect to whatever they are saying ...


Thank you. she said me tht current processing time is 7 months. ur file is still with co. she will fwd it for final decision in a couple of weeks. it is 4 monts + 1 week for my app. 

very frustating.


----------



## projectOZ

Kpatel85 said:


> Thank you. she said me tht current processing time is 7 months. ur file is still with co. she will fwd it for final decision in a couple of weeks. it is 4 monts + 1 week for my app.
> 
> very frustating.


with respect to final decision (again based on forum member experiences).

1. there have been cases where the application was sent for final decision quite early in the timeline and remained in the state for 3 months.
2. there have been applicants who were told that their file is still with the 
CO .. and were granted visa within 2 days .. so we dont know when it was sent for final decision.



Being queued for final decision is definitely a milestone but not an end all.. 
Most of the times after that it is just a matter of time till your visa gets granted ... but again.. there have been cases where additional docs were requested from the applicant after it was queued for decision and almost after completeing 5 months .. right when they were expecting their visas .. 

so i guess it varies from case to case .... 



Summary of the my observations and discussions in the forum that we have had over the couple of months have been. (this is just an avg.) and only going by the excel sheet data .. the reality could be different.

1. March applicants got their visas ... in approx. 5.5 to 6 months time frame. but there were a lot of applicants in march.
2. April : there were comparatively less applications and on an avg. people got their visas within the 5 to 5.5 months time frame.
3. May: fewer applicants .. but it has been a mixed bag in terms of visa grant .. few of us got our visas before our 5 months time frame expired .. but few early may applicants are still waiting ... 

Of course there have been exceptions where people have waited for considerably long periods of time .. due to taxation issues. 

not very sure how the applications after jul 1st are going to be dealt with .. but going by what has happened over the past three months .. i am inclined to believe that the 7 month processing time may be applicable to applicants who have applied after jul 1st or more ... 

we have also seen some indications of that as the time taken for CO allocation is now taking around 10 weeks or more. 

but i hope Jul 1st + applicants get their visas as soon as possible and dont have to wait for 7 months ...


----------



## Kpatel85

projectOZ said:


> with respect to final decision (again based on forum member experiences).
> 
> 1. there have been cases where the application was sent for final decision quite early in the timeline and remained in the state for 3 months.
> 2. there have been applicants who were told that their file is still with the
> CO .. and were granted visa within 2 days .. so we dont know when it was sent for final decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Being queued for final decision is definitely a milestone but not an end all..
> Most of the times after that it is just a matter of time till your visa gets granted ... but again.. there have been cases where additional docs were requested from the applicant after it was queued for decision and almost after completeing 5 months .. right when they were expecting their visas ..
> 
> so i guess it varies from case to case ....
> 
> 
> 
> Summary of the my observations and discussions in the forum that we have had over the couple of months have been. (this is just an avg.) and only going by the excel sheet data .. the reality could be different.
> 
> 1. March applicants got their visas ... in approx. 5.5 to 6 months time frame. but there were a lot of applicants in march.
> 2. April : there were comparatively less applications and on an avg. people got their visas within the 5 to 5.5 months time frame.
> 3. May: fewer applicants .. but it has been a mixed bag in terms of visa grant .. few of us got our visas before our 5 months time frame expired .. but few early may applicants are still waiting ...
> 
> Of course there have been exceptions where people have waited for considerably long periods of time .. due to taxation issues.
> 
> not very sure how the applications after jul 1st are going to be dealt with .. but going by what has happened over the past three months .. i am inclined to believe that the 7 month processing time may be applicable to applicants who have applied after jul 1st or more ...
> 
> we have also seen some indications of that as the time taken for CO allocation is now taking around 10 weeks or more.
> 
> but i hope Jul 1st + applicants get their visas as soon as possible and dont have to wait for 7 months ...




thank you.


----------



## rajhans2011

ana_aus said:


> Then my should be on top of the list :focus:


any update from your side? As ur date of lod is - 01/06/2011


----------



## rajhans2011

As per my knowledge "May" applicant almost nearer to finalized and June applicant start getting visa. Finger cross see @@@@@


----------



## HIRRAJ

projectOZ said:


> with respect to final decision (again based on forum member experiences).
> 
> 1. there have been cases where the application was sent for final decision quite early in the timeline and remained in the state for 3 months.
> 2. there have been applicants who were told that their file is still with the
> CO .. and were granted visa within 2 days .. so we dont know when it was sent for final decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Being queued for final decision is definitely a milestone but not an end all..
> Most of the times after that it is just a matter of time till your visa gets granted ... but again.. there have been cases where additional docs were requested from the applicant after it was queued for decision and almost after completeing 5 months .. right when they were expecting their visas ..
> 
> so i guess it varies from case to case ....
> 
> 
> 
> Summary of the my observations and discussions in the forum that we have had over the couple of months have been. (this is just an avg.) and only going by the excel sheet data .. the reality could be different.
> 
> 1. March applicants got their visas ... in approx. 5.5 to 6 months time frame. but there were a lot of applicants in march.
> 2. April : there were comparatively less applications and on an avg. people got their visas within the 5 to 5.5 months time frame.
> 3. May: fewer applicants .. but it has been a mixed bag in terms of visa grant .. few of us got our visas before our 5 months time frame expired .. but few early may applicants are still waiting ...
> 
> Of course there have been exceptions where people have waited for considerably long periods of time .. due to taxation issues.
> 
> not very sure how the applications after jul 1st are going to be dealt with .. but going by what has happened over the past three months .. i am inclined to believe that the 7 month processing time may be applicable to applicants who have applied after jul 1st or more ...
> 
> we have also seen some indications of that as the time taken for CO allocation is now taking around 10 weeks or more.
> 
> but i hope Jul 1st + applicants get their visas as soon as possible and dont have to wait for 7 months ...


@projectOZ

Dear just wondering when u say taxation issues, what kind of taxation issue they looking for and if they have as well i did not heard back any think from my CO,,,they just saying they still processing my file,,,,does it mean we must have something wrong with my file or it just depends on CO or luck.....

DOL:02/05/2011

please advice,

RAJ


----------



## ana_aus

*Nothing*



rajhans2011 said:


> any update from your side? As ur date of lod is - 01/06/2011


Still waiting
Not sure if it has something to do wit the CO
as all most of Hardeep's candidates are waiting


----------



## ana_aus

*Have you guys been filing applications on your own or have used an agent?????*


----------



## projectOZ

HIRRAJ said:


> @projectOZ
> 
> Dear just wondering when u say taxation issues, what kind of taxation issue they looking for and if they have as well i did not heard back any think from my CO,,,they just saying they still processing my file,,,,does it mean we must have something wrong with my file or it just depends on CO or luck.....
> 
> DOL:02/05/2011
> 
> please advice,
> 
> RAJ


well the kind of issues that i noticed people get into trouble is with respect to claiming spouse offset in their tax returns even before they were married .. 
i dont know much .. but what i understood is that in Australia you can avail some kind of tax benefit for a dependent spouse or defacto .. when people avail that tax benefit and then get married to someone who is not the same person for whom that benefit was claimed for then there is a whole bunch of stuff you have to do to rectify that ..the link below gives more details .. there were some members in this forum who had that issue if you read through the prev. pages you will find some posts ..

delayed Spouse visa 309 - problems due to Tax returns

if you are confident about the information and docs provided in your application .. i think it is just luck .. AHC will tell you, that the each case is unique and complexity levels are different ... 
honestly i have not been able to figure what what is their definition of a straight forward application


----------



## rajhans2011

*waiting*



ana_aus said:


> Still waiting
> Not sure if it has something to do wit the CO
> as all most of Hardeep's candidates are waiting


Yes you write I am too waiting with same co.


----------



## rajhans2011

ana_aus said:


> *Have you guys been filing applications on your own or have used an agent?????*



We filled and lodged by own. No agent


----------



## maniaus

Kpatel85 said:


> thank you.


Thanks mate..... Appreciated


----------



## kkaussie

*Spreadsheet for Visa Timeline*

I understand the spreadsheet was deleted previously so please Update the new Spreadsheet if not done already.....Can anyone add the URL for others to update the spreadsheet as it wouldn't let me coz i am a new user......Cheers


----------



## ccgirl

August applicants - "Maniaus", "Sagar", "marry me" - have you guys got the CO allotted yet ?


----------



## lalo1024

kkaussie said:


> I understand the spreadsheet was deleted previously so please Update the new Spreadsheet if not done already.....Can anyone add the URL for others to update the spreadsheet as it wouldn't let me coz i am a new user......Cheers


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## lalo1024

*Passport?*

Hi Submitted my passport with applciation I got visa on 20/10/11 should I book a ticket for 29th? 

how does passport office sends passport? throught blue dart or what?


----------



## ana_aus

*Agent used????*



rajhans2011 said:


> Yes you write I am too waiting with same co.


Are you in this spreadsheet??.... if not please add yourself


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


*PLEASE UPDATE THE SPREADSHEET- AGENT USED ?? (YES / NO)*


----------



## lalo1024

ana_aus said:


> Are you in this spreadsheet??.... if not please add yourself
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28
> 
> 
> *PLEASE UPDATE THE SPREADSHEET- AGENT USED ?? (YES / NO)*


I am there


----------



## inozland

Hmmmmm...
I do not know how did u mix up AHC/VFS with passport office... hmmmm...

I guess u applied through VFS, India right ? If so check VFS website "Track ur passport" ... If status indicates passport couriered then, check blue dart india for tracking applicant's passport ... go to their track interface, select ref no radio button and then enter applicant's passport number to track passport....
Blue dart will send ur passport to the applicant's address given at the time of 309 Application.... if that address is not servicable by Blue dart, then vfs must have given a blue dart office address where passport can be collected.. remeber blue dart only keeps any package upto 4 working days, so please check blue dart web site asap... also remember that when pp is couriered, an SMS alert will be received at ur partners mobile.

If ur partner has received the SMS u can book the ticket for 29th... Also better to book a ticket that allow rebooking.. just in case u wanna change the travel date. for some reason...




lalo1024 said:


> Hi Submitted my passport with applciation I got visa on 20/10/11 should I book a ticket for 29th?
> 
> how does passport office sends passport? throught blue dart or what?


----------



## lalo1024

inozland said:


> Hmmmmm...
> I do not know how did u mix up AHC/VFS with passport office... hmmmm...
> 
> I guess u applied through VFS, India right ? If so check VFS website "Track ur passport" ... If status indicates passport couriered then, check blue dart india for tracking applicant's passport ... go to their track interface, select ref no radio button and then enter applicant's passport number to track passport....
> Blue dart will send ur passport to the applicant's address given at the time of 309 Application.... if that address is not servicable by Blue dart, then vfs must have given a blue dart office address where passport can be collected.. remeber blue dart only keeps any package upto 4 working days, so please check blue dart web site asap... also remember that when pp is couriered, an SMS alert will be received at ur partners mobile.
> 
> If ur partner has received the SMS u can book the ticket for 29th... Also better to book a ticket that allow rebooking.. just in case u wanna change the travel date. for some reason...


Thanks a lot buddy... I could not find that bluedart radio button thing .. Could u please upload a link here? Thanka


----------



## lalo1024

inozland said:


> Hmmmmm...
> I do not know how did u mix up AHC/VFS with passport office... hmmmm...
> 
> I guess u applied through VFS, India right ? If so check VFS website "Track ur passport" ... If status indicates passport couriered then, check blue dart india for tracking applicant's passport ... go to their track interface, select ref no radio button and then enter applicant's passport number to track passport....
> Blue dart will send ur passport to the applicant's address given at the time of 309 Application.... if that address is not servicable by Blue dart, then vfs must have given a blue dart office address where passport can be collected.. remeber blue dart only keeps any package upto 4 working days, so please check blue dart web site asap... also remember that when pp is couriered, an SMS alert will be received at ur partners mobile.
> 
> If ur partner has received the SMS u can book the ticket for 29th... Also better to book a ticket that allow rebooking.. just in case u wanna change the travel date. for some reason...


I applied from VFS Ahmedabad.

I found the link and reference number thing.. but they don't have my wife's passport number listed in system..

so confused.. I got tickets of 30th blocked by travel agent.. but i need to get passport before thursday to confirm the ticket...


----------



## maniaus

ccgirl said:


> August applicants - "Maniaus", "Sagar", "marry me" - have you guys got the CO allotted yet ?


@ccgirl.... No I Hvnt got any CO assigned till date.... It's been more than 10 weeks I m think to gve a call on Monday....to think they need a kick start....


----------



## inozland

@lalo1024
You need to supply the applicants passport number for blue dart...
They will not list sponsor's pp... I guess u did it right..
Now better to track applicants passport using VFS "Track ur passport"...
They should provide some information.... best thing is to call VFS on Monday...
I know their phones are dead most of the time.. I found email was the best way to communicate with VFS...


----------



## samarth

lalo1024 said:


> Hi Submitted my passport with applciation I got visa on 20/10/11 should I book a ticket for 29th?
> 
> how does passport office sends passport? throught blue dart or what?


Dear Lalo,


Contact IOM Australia for a concession flight ticket. You will save a couple of hundred dollars. You will also get extra baggage. More information is on the document attached with visa grant letter.

Regardslane:


----------



## lalo1024

samarth said:


> Dear Lalo,
> 
> Contact IOM Australia for a concession flight ticket. You will save a couple of hundred dollars. You will also get extra baggage. More information is on the document attached with visa grant letter.
> 
> Regardslane:


Thank you so much mate... Do i need to go through to many process?? I am going to call them on monday but i have already blocked a ticket at 30th oct, how does this work? Has any one got this service before?


----------



## arya

Raj any good news from jitin rawal


----------



## ana_aus

*Any update????*



HIRRAJ said:


> I have timeline on name as Raj, DOL is 02/05 and CO is jatin,,,,,,
> 
> Thanks,,


@HIRAJ any news???


----------



## HIRRAJ

arya said:


> Raj any good news from jitin rawal


Not yet mate,,,

When did u apply???


----------



## HIRRAJ

ana_aus said:


> @HIRAJ any news???


No updates yet,,,,,,,,hope for the best for next week,,,,,


----------



## rajhans2011

next week 2 public holiday. I don't know coming week will favor us or not? Finger cross lets see any good news in next week.


----------



## arya

ana_aus said:


> @HIRAJ any news???


My case officer also jitin rawal I think so he is lazy & slow compare to other co


----------



## prisuda

lalo1024 said:


> Thank you so much mate... Do i need to go through to many process?? I am going to call them on monday but i have already blocked a ticket at 30th oct, how does this work? Has any one got this service before?


Hey i too read this and was going to ask someone abt the IOM service....but not sure when i am flying


----------



## excelerate

lalo1024 said:


> Thank you so much mate... Do i need to go through to many process?? I am going to call them on monday but i have already blocked a ticket at 30th oct, how does this work? Has any one got this service before?


We were going to use it, but then realised if you book directly on the qantas india website for a One-way flight they give you 40KG's anyway, and its cheaper fare from Qantas website than IOM.

Take a look on the checkout screen after selecting your flights and you will see the 40KG's. It's only on Qantas operated flights too.


----------



## lalo1024

excelerate said:


> We were going to use it, but then realised if you book directly on the qantas india website for a One-way flight they give you 40KG's anyway, and its cheaper fare from Qantas website than IOM.
> 
> Take a look on the checkout screen after selecting your flights and you will see the 40KG's. It's only on Qantas operated flights too.


Aren't they giving anything cheaper than that?


----------



## excelerate

lalo1024 said:


> Aren't they giving anything cheaper than that?


The IOM fare is cheaper, however once you add the $US110 IOM service fee it makes it more expensive than Qantas website. also the IOM deal is in US dollars only.


----------



## lalo1024

excelerate said:


> The IOM fare is cheaper, however once you add the $US110 IOM service fee it makes it more expensive than Qantas website. also the IOM deal is in US dollars only.


Ohh ok.. Do they give any baggage allowance?


----------



## marryme

no still no co appointed. we are using an agent


----------



## excelerate

lalo1024 said:


> Ohh ok.. Do they give any baggage allowance?


Qantas website one way -40kg's (this must be some sort of promotion)
IOM one way - 40kg's

IOM's fare is lower, but when you add their $110 service fee it becomes more expensive than the same fare directly from qantas website.


----------



## projectOZ

excelerate said:


> Qantas website one way -40kg's (this must be some sort of promotion)
> IOM one way - 40kg's
> 
> IOM's fare is lower, but when you add their $110 service fee it becomes more expensive than the same fare directly from qantas website.



i called up malaysian airlines and singapore airlines .. 
they give 40 kgs for a first time travel on spouse visa (it has to be a one way ticket). 
Only difference is singapore is 7 kgs cabin luggage and malaysian is 5 kgs 

my understanding is that most airlines give the 40kg baggage allowance when u are travelling for the first time on any kind of migration visa ..


----------



## excelerate

projectOZ said:


> i called up malaysian airlines and singapore airlines ..
> they give 40 kgs for a first time travel on spouse visa (it has to be a one way ticket).
> Only difference is singapore is 7 kgs cabin luggage and malaysian is 5 kgs
> 
> my understanding is that most airlines give the 40kg baggage allowance when u are travelling for the first time on any kind of migration visa ..


The offer on Qantas website was automatic for any Oneway flight from Mumbai, didn't need to show visa or anything.


----------



## ana_aus

*New thread*



excelerate said:


> The offer on Qantas website was automatic for any Oneway flight from Mumbai, didn't need to show visa or anything.


Hi guys,

Can I please ask you to start a new thread for travel??

This will mean once ppl get visa they can visit a separate thread which has only travel related info. This is confusing things for new members

Thanks

:focus:


----------



## Sagem316

Did anyone who had applied in May and whose CO was Harpreet Kaur have received their Visa?


----------



## ana_aus

Sagem316 said:


> Did anyone who had applied in May and whose CO was Harpreet Kaur have received their Visa?


Are you in this spreadsheet??

has your case been forwarded for final decision???


----------



## Sagem316

ana_aus said:


> Are you in this spreadsheet??
> 
> has your case been forwarded for final decision???


Yes, I had updated my details......I m not aware whether it has been forwarded for final decision.......anyways my dol is 02/05/11


----------



## srj

Sagem316 said:


> Yes, I had updated my details......I m not aware whether it has been forwarded for final decision.......anyways my dol is 02/05/11




im a new user,can u plz help me with the link for spread sheet

thanks


----------



## Sagem316

srj said:


> im a new user,can u plz help me with the link for spread sheet
> 
> thanks


Please find attached link https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...LRzRNckE#gid=0 hope this is the latest one. I


----------



## srj

Sagem316 said:


> Yes, I had updated my details......I m not aware whether it has been forwarded for final decision.......anyways my dol is 02/05/11


Thanks but the link does not work


----------



## Sagem316

srj said:


> Thanks but the link does not work



Try this one
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## srj

Thanks


----------



## innocentrascal

Hi Guys,
Today is my lucky day as my wife got her visa.
This forum has been so helpful in tracking the visa timeline. Many thanks for your help guys.

DOL : 07/Jun/2011
CO Assigned : 18/Aug/2011
Sent to Final Decision : 30/Sep/2011
Visa Approval Date : 24/Oct/2011

Cheers
Dilip


----------



## HIRRAJ

Sagem316 said:


> Try this one
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


@sagem316,,,

Sorry but i did not find u in spreedsheet,,,,what is your user name?

I think we both have same LOD : 02/05/2011 and still did not get the visa

Did they ask for additional docks?

RAJ


----------



## lalo1024

innocentrascal said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today is my lucky day as my wife got her visa.
> This forum has been so helpful in tracking the visa timeline. Many thanks for your help guys.
> 
> DOL : 07/Jun/2011
> CO Assigned : 18/Aug/2011
> Sent to Final Decision : 30/Sep/2011
> Visa Approval Date : 24/Oct/2011
> 
> Cheers
> Dilip


Bloody lucky juns...


----------



## ana_aus

*congrats*



innocentrascal said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today is my lucky day as my wife got her visa.
> This forum has been so helpful in tracking the visa timeline. Many thanks for your help guys.
> 
> DOL : 07/Jun/2011
> CO Assigned : 18/Aug/2011
> Sent to Final Decision : 30/Sep/2011
> Visa Approval Date : 24/Oct/2011
> 
> Cheers
> Dilip


lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## ana_aus

lalo1024 said:


> Bloody lucky juns...


Not all.... they seemed to have jumped me 

could it be something to with HK???
tried to get a sensible answer out of her but,.. what a waste of time.... I GIVE UP..


----------



## kkaussie

*Congrats Mate..*

We have applied on 16/jun/2011..hopefully we will have our turn soon...fingers crossed:confused2:

Congrats once again



innocentrascal said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today is my lucky day as my wife got her visa.
> This forum has been so helpful in tracking the visa timeline. Many thanks for your help guys.
> 
> DOL : 07/Jun/2011
> CO Assigned : 18/Aug/2011
> Sent to Final Decision : 30/Sep/2011
> Visa Approval Date : 24/Oct/2011
> 
> Cheers
> Dilip


----------



## rajhans2011

*Time for you now*



ana_aus said:


> Not all.... they seemed to have jumped me
> 
> could it be something to with HK???
> tried to get a sensible answer out of her but,.. what a waste of time.... I GIVE UP..


Don't give up next week ur days.


----------



## rajhans2011

As per my think AHC people regularly visited this site and they know each and every things. So please try to avoid abusing word. Who know's may be someone in us belongs to AHC.


----------



## rajhans2011

ana_aus said:


> Not all.... they seemed to have jumped me
> 
> could it be something to with HK???
> tried to get a sensible answer out of her but,.. what a waste of time.... I GIVE UP..


Yes not everyone. If someone jumped, must be they have priority level case. Otherwise most of May and June still waiting.


----------



## rajhans2011

ana_aus said:


> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Bhadhai ho lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## rajhans2011

innocentrascal said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today is my lucky day as my wife got her visa.
> This forum has been so helpful in tracking the visa timeline. Many thanks for your help guys.
> 
> DOL : 07/Jun/2011
> CO Assigned : 18/Aug/2011
> Sent to Final Decision : 30/Sep/2011
> Visa Approval Date : 24/Oct/2011
> 
> Cheers
> Dilip


Bhadhai ho dilip bhai wish a good life ahead.lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## lalo1024

Your Passport / Document has been handed over / Dispatched to Applicant / Representative on Oct 24 2011

We have not received this passpport yet why would it say something like this?


----------



## kkaussie

*Modified Spreadsheet*

Guyz...Whats the deal with the new spreadsheet?
All i can see now are the applications handled by Neeru Mary only...most of the entries are deleted from the spreadsheet....any idea why?

Cheers


----------



## lalo1024

Hey friends, my wife has excess baggage to bring to australia and ailine people are too costly to get excess baggae than 40 kg. is there any ways to get baggage shiped to australia at cheaper price. I think this thread needs help in this topic too... Please share ur experiances please


----------



## lalo1024

kkaussie said:


> Guyz...Whats the deal with the new spreadsheet?
> All i can see now are the applications handled by Neeru Mary only...most of the entries are deleted from the spreadsheet....any idea why?
> 
> Cheers


Try removing filers...


----------



## br1310

Hi guys,

From last couple of days I am following this thread and read pretty much all posts, I must say thank you to all of you for sharing information in order to help others. Still I am confused with the processing time. I found 1 or 2 cases in spread sheet (not sure old one or new ) who applied in mid June and got visa in this month. On other hand post from innocentrascal, he applied on 7th of June and got visa approval on 24th of October (BTW congrats mate). Now I have got same case like @kkaussie as follow:

Applied on 16th of june
CO assigned 1st of September
Document received 30th of September 

I spoke with CSR of AHC yesterday. She told me that it takes usually 7 months of course I don’t blame her because she is not the one who is processing my file. 
After reading post of #innocentrascal i would assume that now they started processing application which are lodged in 1st week of june. 

Should I consider I am 2 weeks away from getting visa approved ?
Any input would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ana_aus

br1310 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> From last couple of days I am following this thread and read pretty much all posts, I must say thank you to all of you for sharing information in order to help others. Still I am confused with the processing time. I found 1 or 2 cases in spread sheet (not sure old one or new ) who applied in mid June and got visa in this month. On other hand post from innocentrascal, he applied on 7th of June and got visa approval on 24th of October (BTW congrats mate). Now I have got same case like @kkaussie as follow:
> 
> Applied on 16th of june
> CO assigned 1st of September
> Document received 30th of September
> 
> I spoke with CSR of AHC yesterday. She told me that it takes usually 7 months of course I don’t blame her because she is not the one who is processing my file.
> After reading post of #innocentrascal i would assume that now they started processing application which are lodged in 1st week of june.
> 
> Should I consider I am 2 weeks away from getting visa approved ?
> Any input would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Bhavik,[/SIZE]


I think there is no certainty that it will happen, as many from early May are waiting. If you are lucky may be ,if not so lucky then you may have to wait like rest of us .

Have you updated your time line on the spreadsheet ??

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## br1310

that is what I don't understand. why they are not giving any informative reply. atleast you know what is happening with your file.


----------



## ana_aus

br1310 said:


> that is what I don't understand. why they are not giving any informative reply. atleast you know what is happening with your file.


Sad part is the CO will get offended if you ask for information....


----------



## br1310

yeah I know all i can do is just wait and watch. Everybody asking me same question "why it is taking so long" but the truth is no one is able to give me answer.


----------



## br1310

@ana_aus just checked spreadsheet we both have same case officer. I think you should hear soemthing verys soon.


----------



## Sagem316

HIRRAJ said:


> @sagem316,,,
> 
> Sorry but i did not find u in spreedsheet,,,,what is your user name?
> 
> I think we both have same LOD : 02/05/2011 and still did not get the visa
> 
> Did they ask for additional docks?
> 
> RAJ



I have added it again.

Yes there did ask for additional info- the usual stuff like PC, Parents affidavits and communication proof. It took me while to get PC which I had submitted in last week of July.


----------



## projectOZ

lalo1024 said:


> Your Passport / Document has been handed over / Dispatched to Applicant / Representative on Oct 24 2011
> 
> We have not received this passpport yet why would it say something like this?


my status says the same .. and i got a SMS from VFS .. saying that my visa application has been processed and couried to me on the 24th ... did your wife not get any sms ?


----------



## ana_aus

br1310 said:


> @ana_aus just checked spreadsheet we both have same case officer. I think you should hear soemthing verys soon.


I hope so too 

All the best!!!


----------



## ana_aus

Sagem316 said:


> I have added it again.
> 
> Yes there did ask for additional info- the usual stuff like PC, Parents affidavits and communication proof. It took me while to get PC which I had submitted in last week of July.




Hi Sagem316,

Have you called or followed up with ACH why its taking so long??


----------



## lalo1024

projectOZ said:


> my status says the same .. and i got a SMS from VFS .. saying that my visa application has been processed and couried to me on the 24th ... did your wife not get any sms ?


Yaa she got sms saying same thing.
I saw status in bluedart today with ref no. 
It says still in delhi b'se flight was cancelled. Now this had to happen. What does it say at your end? Which city u r in? My wife is in ahmd.


----------



## Sagem316

ana_aus said:


> Hi Sagem316,
> 
> Have you called or followed up with ACH why its taking so long??


Yeah, I tried couple of time and spoke to VIO but that wasn't helpful at all. There just kept referring to an email sent by my CO suggesting that AHC is now taking upto 7mnths. Mind you I haven't contacted AHC in since last week. I think if you look at the timeline spreadsheet you will notice that all of the May applicants whose CO is HK are still waiting for their application to be finalized. SO I have decided to wait for another week before contacting AHC. Let's hope it get's finalised by then


----------



## br1310

Sagem316 said:


> Yeah, I tried couple of time and spoke to VIO but that wasn't helpful at all. There just kept referring to an email sent by my CO suggesting that AHC is now taking upto 7mnths. Mind you I haven't contacted AHC in since last week. I think if you look at the timeline spreadsheet you will notice that all of the May applicants whose CO is HK are still waiting for their application to be finalized. SO I have decided to wait for another week before contacting AHC. Let's hope it get's finalised by then


you are right all cases of HK is pending and we all got same OC lol.


----------



## projectOZ

lalo1024 said:


> Yaa she got sms saying same thing.
> I saw status in bluedart today with ref no.
> It says still in delhi b'se flight was cancelled. Now this had to happen. What does it say at your end? Which city u r in? My wife is in ahmd.


 .. same ... .. i am in bangalore ...


----------



## lalo1024

projectOZ said:


> .. same ... .. i am in bangalore ...


They told me that it is expected today at 2:00 pm i will call them at 2:00. Let me know if that is what they are telling u the same. My wife has booked sunday flight. Any plans at ur side?
Good luck and happy diwali mate


----------



## projectOZ

lalo1024 said:


> They told me that it is expected today at 2:00 pm i will call them at 2:00. Let me know if that is what they are telling u the same. My wife has booked sunday flight. Any plans at ur side?
> Good luck and happy diwali mate


hey lalo .. thanks a ton for this info ... did not think of calling up blue dart ... after reading your post i called and they told me it will be delivered between 1 and 3pm today ... i was just about to go out to buy some stuff and i would have missed the courier guy ... 
it will take me a couple of weeks more to travel .. have to wrap a lot of stuff here before i leave for good ... 

good to know your wife will be with you by the end of this week ..  .. 

regards
projectOZ


----------



## thegap

hey members just need an advice.........
which is d best and fastest way to receive documents from australia. australia post, DHL or any other courier service.

thanks in advance.........


----------



## ana_aus

thegap said:


> hey members just need an advice.........
> which is d best and fastest way to receive documents from australia. australia post, DHL or any other courier service.
> 
> thanks in advance.........


Australia post has number of different services. One of which is $21 approx. for 3-5 business day delivery for 500gm of docs.


----------



## inozland

@thegap
do u want to send to India ?
If so, fastest way could be scan and send by email, unless it is PCC from AUS.
I wonder why u need postal service!
I scaned phone bills, tax docs, etc and emailed my wife.. she took print out sent it across to CO.
If there is one or two page doc then just negotiate with CO so that u can send by
email directly to CO.
Best thing u could do, send my email and also send the original by post if u really need.


thegap said:


> hey members just need an advice.........
> which is d best and fastest way to receive documents from australia. australia post, DHL or any other courier service.
> 
> thanks in advance.........


----------



## thegap

inozland said:


> @thegap
> do u want to send to India ?
> If so, fastest way could be scan and send by email, unless it is PCC from AUS.
> I wonder why u need postal service!
> I scaned phone bills, tax docs, etc and emailed my wife.. she took print out sent it across to CO.
> If there is one or two page doc then just negotiate with CO so that u can send by
> email directly to CO.
> Best thing u could do, send my email and also send the original by post if u really need.


thnx inozland 
yes thr r few origional stat dec documents from my husband.so i was wondering which is d fastest way to get it.last time my husband posted through australia post less than 100gm which costs more thn 40$,d post was not trackable and it took around 10days to reach chandigarh.


----------



## lalo1024

thegap said:


> hey members just need an advice.........
> which is d best and fastest way to receive documents from australia. australia post, DHL or any other courier service.
> 
> thanks in advance.........


Aus. Post normal delivery in 4 working days


----------



## projectOZ

projectOZ said:


> hey lalo .. thanks a ton for this info ... did not think of calling up blue dart ... after reading your post i called and they told me it will be delivered between 1 and 3pm today ... i was just about to go out to buy some stuff and i would have missed the courier guy ...
> it will take me a couple of weeks more to travel .. have to wrap a lot of stuff here before i leave for good ...
> 
> good to know your wife will be with you by the end of this week ..  ..
> 
> regards
> projectOZ



just received my passport and the originals ... how about you @lalo?.. did your wife receive hers as well ?


----------



## lalo1024

projectOZ said:


> hey lalo .. thanks a ton for this info ... did not think of calling up blue dart ... after reading your post i called and they told me it will be delivered between 1 and 3pm today ... i was just about to go out to buy some stuff and i would have missed the courier guy ...
> it will take me a couple of weeks more to travel .. have to wrap a lot of stuff here before i leave for good ...
> 
> good to know your wife will be with you by the end of this week ..  ..
> 
> regards
> projectOZ


Got passport at bluedart office and wife is collecting now. Thanka guys.... Good luck to all... Can't promise that i will come more frequently on thus forum now... Will start new research for houses and migration setlent helps from govt.


----------



## inozland

Congrats lalo and projectOz.

What origanls were returned to you ?
My wife only got PCC...
I asked VFS, they said AHC, Keep all docs...

Did they return any other thing



projectOZ said:


> just received my passport and the originals ... how about you @lalo?.. did your wife receive hers as well ?


----------



## inozland

I think spend around AUD 50, "Express Courier International" .. this is the fastest and trackable courier from Australia post.. But the possible problem, they will hand over the courier package to India Post... after that it is upto Indian Post how fast deliver..

Otherwise use DHL etc...



thegap said:


> thnx inozland
> yes thr r few origional stat dec documents from my husband.so i was wondering which is d fastest way to get it.last time my husband posted through australia post less than 100gm which costs more thn 40$,d post was not trackable and it took around 10days to reach chandigarh.


----------



## projectOZ

inozland said:


> Congrats lalo and projectOz.
> 
> What origanls were returned to you ?
> My wife only got PCC...
> I asked VFS, they said AHC, Keep all docs...
> 
> Did they return any other thing


PCC, photographs, then i had sent some marriage invitations (for which both of us were invited to), so that came back and somehow they sent back all the telephone bills which i had sent both mine and my husbands (these were not originals).
i had also sent our original boarding passes .. (where we had traveled together after the wedding for honey moon etc. ) .. so that came back too .. and the our own wedding invitation cards


----------



## inozland

@projectOz
thanks for this info.. I would check with VFS why those are not returned for our case. It seems VFS may have discarded phone bill etc, since they were not sent by VFS...Particularly I thought some boarding passes should have been returned.


----------



## mattdhillon

br1310 said:


> you are right all cases of HK is pending and we all got same OC lol.


Yes, r u guys talking about Harpreet kaur. She is a *****, I dont know what she doesnot even know how to talk. I lodged my wife 309 visa and 2 months ago it was passed on to senior case officer and Then went back to HK and she wanted some documents. Worst thing is she never called up and asked for these docs, when I called then I came to know. After sending docs I requested her to review them so that I can confirm that no other document is required but she replied I am very busy and have alook at them whenever I will get time.***** with an attitude.


----------



## lalo1024

inozland said:


> Congrats lalo and projectOz.
> 
> What origanls were returned to you ?
> My wife only got PCC...
> I asked VFS, they said AHC, Keep all docs...
> 
> Did they return any other thing


My wife got all original documents back other than couple of our pictures which i think AHC are framing in their celebrity Album. every thing including PCC, Facebook comment pages, phone bills and almost every thing is returned including passport with lovely Visa stamp.

I would suggest to all future applicants to put Facebook statusmessage comments pages Eg. if you got married and changed your status from single to married many of your friends will comment on that status wishing you good luck and congrats.. these comments establishes your genuine and continuing relationship. I have noticed that AHC won't ask for any strange explanations such as parents Affidavits... this is free advise leni ho to lo otherwise bhuljaao...

take care guyss


----------



## inozland

Thanks for the Info..
Regarding online, I agree with u, if folks do not update their online data correctly, their case can be scrutinised more...

I personally feel, they are doing online check...
We are in digital world... PCC may not be enough to satisfy them 



lalo1024 said:


> My wife got all original documents back other than couple of our pictures which i think AHC are framing in their celebrity Album. every thing including PCC, Facebook comment pages, phone bills and almost every thing is returned including passport with lovely Visa stamp.
> 
> I would suggest to all future applicants to put Facebook statusmessage comments pages Eg. if you got married and changed your status from single to married many of your friends will comment on that status wishing you good luck and congrats.. these comments establishes your genuine and continuing relationship. I have noticed that AHC won't ask for any strange explanations such as parents Affidavits... this is free advise leni ho to lo otherwise bhuljaao...
> 
> take care guyss


----------



## girilalli

hi iam new to this group 
i had applied for spouse 309visa on may 12th 2011.
my co was neeuru marry
Did any of the members who applied on this date r before got the visa granted.


----------



## kkaussie

*Final Decision*

Hi,
How to tell if ur application is sent for final decision?Coz my wife's VFS status msg hasn't changed from day 1(Appl date 16/6/11) which says "Current Status:Your application is under process at Australian High Commission , New Delhi."We haven't got any update about the medicals being cleared either.We tried contacting AHC but no one answers...any suggestions plz...
Cheers


----------



## rajhans2011

I feel very sad for May applicant , who still waiting and June applicant getting visa. 
But by norms of DIAC Immigration of Australia - Every year June is starting month and May is last month, according to that DIAC set migration plan. 
And it is obvious that if applicant is fall under June month they are in priority level as they belongs to starting candidate against May candidate of Last year.

This year planned migration for Australia is increased but time flow will taking slow. So lucky for June , July and August applicant. Later on September onward visa process will slow like March and April 2010.
But Its happy news for India, as last year was for China, Kenya, Russia, Japan, Korea. This year now plan move to India, Pakistan, Russia and few more country but with 6-7 month time frame.
********The above information is sourced by some reliable source**********


----------



## saisai

hi everyone
Im new to this forum and i want to know about case officer yashpal singh any one with the same case officer plz my dol is 13/6/2011


----------



## saisai

innocentrascal said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today is my lucky day as my wife got her visa.
> This forum has been so helpful in tracking the visa timeline. Many thanks for your help guys.
> 
> DOL : 07/Jun/2011
> CO Assigned : 18/Aug/2011
> Sent to Final Decision : 30/Sep/2011
> Visa Approval Date : 24/Oct/2011
> 
> Cheers
> Dilip


hi,
congrats buddy
one small question at wat date did u come to know that ur application has been sent for final decision


----------



## thegap

inozland said:


> I think spend around AUD 50, "Express Courier International" .. this is the fastest and trackable courier from Australia post.. But the possible problem, they will hand over the courier package to India Post... after that it is upto Indian Post how fast deliver..
> 
> Otherwise use DHL etc...


hey inozland
yes u r rite last time d slow indian post was d reason behind d delay.hope DHL delivers fast.........
thnx


----------



## lalo1024

girilalli said:


> hi iam new to this group
> i had applied for spouse 309visa on may 12th 2011.
> my co was neeuru marry
> Did any of the members who applied on this date r before got the visa granted.


2nd may, neeru mary , we got visa on 20oct


----------



## girilalli

thank u


----------



## innocentrascal

saisai said:


> hi,
> congrats buddy
> one small question at wat date did u come to know that ur application has been sent for final decision


On Sep 30, Our CO replied back to our query( regarding visa status) saying that our app was sent for final checking.


----------



## prisuda

innocentrascal said:


> On Sep 30, Our CO replied back to our query( regarding visa status) saying that our app was sent for final checking.



Congrats buddy !!!


----------



## prisuda

Its been long since i visited this site....been a lil busy...so thegap, how is your case going??? Is there any improvement?


----------



## lalo1024

Happy diwali and happy new year to all my friends and readers...


----------



## thegap

prisuda said:


> Its been long since i visited this site....been a lil busy...so thegap, how is your case going??? Is there any improvement?


hey prisuda 
nice to c ur post.no i m still thr from whr i have started no change in my file status....... its 6months and 21 days today


----------



## br1310

hi Guys,


I just need some help. when I received email for AHC saying your CO has been assigned to my file, I had this message:

"Primary applicants need to undergo the medical examination outlined in Form 26 and Form 160." under medical examination but in the same email he attached form 47SP which i dont understand why its there. 

after sending medical i spoke with them. they are saying we have received all documents for your file.

in that case why form 47SP was attached and whether they dont have correct information ?

thanks
BR1310


----------



## nimminambiar

hitarth18 said:


> Hi nimminambiar,
> 
> My wifes case is ditto like you.
> 
> Application Date - July 12
> CO Assigned - 27th Sept.
> Documents - PCC (Already sent) / Form 80 and NOA
> Documents Sent - 30 Sept.
> 
> when i called on 17th oct. the operator told the same thing that file has been moved to final decision and you will be notified directly when decision is made.
> 
> Mousumi Sadana - the CO...
> 
> Seems she is faster than other COs... Fingers Crossed.. Hoping to get something by first week of Nov.
> 
> Good luck to you..
> 
> regards
> Hitarth



Hi Hitarth... yeah.. m keeping my fingers crossed.. my hubby is going to call these folks today.. i will keep you posted if i get ny updates..all the best to you too.. please do not forget to post if you get the visa..i'll do the same..


----------



## prisuda

thegap said:


> hey prisuda
> nice to c ur post.no i m still thr from whr i have started no change in my file status....... its 6months and 21 days today



Oh God!! Did you get a chance to speak to CO? Actually i guess they are trying to just while away time to see the applications to make it to 7 months  So i would ask you to wait for another 10 days... I pray that you will get your visa within that time!! Dont worry..all the best!


----------



## thegap

prisuda said:


> Oh God!! Did you get a chance to speak to CO? Actually i guess they are trying to just while away time to see the applications to make it to 7 months  So i would ask you to wait for another 10 days... I pray that you will get your visa within that time!! Dont worry..all the best!



hey prisuda
yes i spoke with neeru mary.she told me that THE GLOBAL TIMEFRAME IS 12 MONTHS. and she has no update for me.i asked her y did u mailed me in september and told me that u r forwarding my case for final review.she didn't even remember that she mailed me something like that.she is so dumb.............


----------



## nimminambiar

Hey anybody with CO Sadana Mousumi, who have applied in July and got visa granted..


----------



## legendrama

Queued for final decision today ! 5 th July DOL.


----------



## legendrama

nimminambiar said:


> Hey anybody with CO Sadana Mousumi, who have applied in July and got visa granted..


Hi , 

I don't think Visa would have been granted to anyone from July yet. Hold on tight !


----------



## nimminambiar

legendrama said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I don't think Visa would have been granted to anyone from July yet. Hold on tight !


How many times were u required to send documents.. as in how many times did they ask you for additional docs after your initial submission... 

n did u call up today n they told u that its been moved for final decision.. did u ask them the date on which the application was moved for final decision.. mine was moved on 13th of october.. i had called on 19th of october to inquire status


----------



## legendrama

nimminambiar said:


> How many times were u required to send documents.. as in how many times did they ask you for additional docs after your initial submission...
> 
> n did u call up today n they told u that its been moved for final decision.. did u ask them the date on which the application was moved for final decision.. mine was moved on 13th of october.. i had called on 19th of october to inquire status


just once , when the CO got allocated. Didnt call them .. that has never worked for us ! We sent an email and got reply saying its ben forwarded for final review. No dates given. I assumed today. Could have been before.

How long do you wait on the phone before someone answers in AHC ?


----------



## nimminambiar

legendrama said:


> just once , when the CO got allocated. Didnt call them .. that has never worked for us ! We sent an email and got reply saying its ben forwarded for final review. No dates given. I assumed today. Could have been before.
> 
> How long do you wait on the phone before someone answers in AHC ?


Hold on upto 25 mins minimum.. m sure.. she will feel pity n answer.. as she did for me..


----------



## Hsquare

Hi,

Am new to this forum.My DOL is 25/05/2011.
Documents requested on 24/08/2011.
Documents sent on 13/09/2011.
Mailed twice to CO for status update.But no updates from my CO.Tried calling AHC but didn't get to talk with CO.Operator told that my application is still with CO.

Can anyone tell me how much time will it take to forward for final review after submitting the documents?


----------



## girilalli

Hsquare said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am new to this forum.My DOL is 25/05/2011.
> Documents requested on 24/08/2011.
> Documents sent on 13/09/2011.
> Mailed twice to CO for status update.But no updates from my CO.Tried calling AHC but didn't get to talk with CO.Operator told that my application is still with CO.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much time will it take to forward for final review after submitting the documents?


hi 
the same is my case 
DOL12th may 2011
got the same reply in phone by operator that my application is still with co
dont undestand what to do


----------



## Hsquare

girilalli said:


> hi
> the same is my case
> DOL12th may 2011
> got the same reply in phone by operator that my application is still with co
> dont undestand what to do


am thinking to call again tomorrow.don't know what will i hear from them.fingers crossed......


----------



## saisai

hi
anybody with co yashpal singh .who has applied in june got their visa granted please inform


----------



## mosh2212

anybody with co isha babbar.i too applied in june and still waiting...please help!!


----------



## mosh2212

any luck with ur visa...did u speak to isha...i think she went on a months leave...


----------



## Kpatel85

mosh2212 said:


> any luck with ur visa...did u speak to isha...i think she went on a months leave...


how come u knw she go on a month leave? do u ring her or email her? i have the same CO.


----------



## DS02

mosh2212 said:


> anybody with co isha babbar.i too applied in june and still waiting...please help!!


heyy hi evn i appllied in june n still waiting she was for hoildays for 1 month frm 30th sep to 30 oct.... lets c wht happns nxtt.. i got a auto reply last week whn i email her...........


----------



## DS02

hey

can some1 tel me how do they notify us when our file is sent for final decision??? by email or phone or v have to keep tryng for it???? or anythng else????


----------



## legendrama

DS02 said:


> hey
> 
> can some1 tel me how do they notify us when our file is sent for final decision??? by email or phone or v have to keep tryng for it???? or anythng else????


Keep trying.


----------



## mosh2212

plz lemme knw if nyone gets in touch with isha..!!


----------



## lance5000

Oooopss Chesrss =


----------



## Kpatel85

*any news?*

everybody very quite here? any news? anybody got visa? 

ana_aus, hsquare, sagem? any news guys?


----------



## mosh2212

no ones recevn cals at the helpline no given by thm...ur cals are imp to us..but no one receives it!!!finally i had a wrd with some other helpline no provided..and the person said the average processing time is 6 months..so maam u have to wait cause thr are many applicants stiil to be proccesd for spouse visa!!!
i sent a mail to my co..no rep back frm her...sent a mail to immi.gov...juzt got an automatic rep!!!am stressed now!!!god help me


----------



## footloose8989

*Visa Granted*

Friends,

Happy to share the news that my fiance has been granted visa (subclass 300) on 25th October (DOL - 10 Jun 2011). Congrats to all those who have received visa lately and good luck to those waiting. 

This forum has been so much helpful for crucial information. Please keep the updates flowing as it will definitely help others who are expecting their visas. The following is a brief of my fiance's case.

DOL - 10 Jun 2011
Place of Lodgement - Chennai VFS
Visa Subclass - 300 (Prospective Marriage)
Docs Submitted - Frontloaded penal clearance, medicals, engagement photos and videos, expense proofs, communication proofs, stat decs, Intended Marriage Certificate, personal letters.
CO Allocated - 23 Aug 2011
CO - Heena Lal
Extra Docs Req - 23 Aug 2011
Docs Sent - 26 Aug 2011
Docs Asked - Updated page from 47SP
Date sent for final decision - 26 Sept 2011
Date Visa Granted - 25 Oct 2011

Total time since lodgement - roughly 4.5 months. Hope the above info will be of some assistance to others.

P.S - My fiance had sent her passport for stamping on 31st Oct (Yesterday), received by High Comm today 1st Nov. Can you tell me how long will it take for them to do the stamping and send back the passport. The VFS Chennai informed her that the AHC will courier the passport directly to her address. So can you tell me roughly when shall she get her passport back so I can make some travel arrangements accordingly.


Thanks and Cheers


----------



## footloose8989

DS02 said:


> hey
> 
> can some1 tel me how do they notify us when our file is sent for final decision??? by email or phone or v have to keep tryng for it???? or anythng else????


You will have to call them and ask. They wont send u a mail.

Hope the info helps.


----------



## Hsquare

Kpatel85 said:


> everybody very quite here? any news? anybody got visa?
> 
> ana_aus, hsquare, sagem? any news guys?


i tried calling AHC and got this reply : "Your application is under process."
i have asked for my CO but the operator is not ready to transfer my call and she is telling that the CO will also give the same status.

Mailed to CO but didn't get any response....don't know how long we need to wait like this....


----------



## ana_aus

*Any update????*



mattdhillon said:


> Yes, r u guys talking about Harpreet kaur. She is a *****, I dont know what she doesnot even know how to talk. I lodged my wife 309 visa and 2 months ago it was passed on to senior case officer and Then went back to HK and she wanted some documents. Worst thing is she never called up and asked for these docs, when I called then I came to know. After sending docs I requested her to review them so that I can confirm that no other document is required but she replied I am very busy and have alook at them whenever I will get time.***** with an attitude.



Any update????:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## ana_aus

*Why is that so??*



rajhans2011 said:


> I feel very sad for May applicant , who still waiting and June applicant getting visa.
> But by norms of DIAC Immigration of Australia - Every year June is starting month and May is last month, according to that DIAC set migration plan.
> And it is obvious that if applicant is fall under June month they are in priority level as they belongs to starting candidate against May candidate of Last year.
> 
> This year planned migration for Australia is increased but time flow will taking slow. So lucky for June , July and August applicant. Later on September onward visa process will slow like March and April 2010.
> But Its happy news for India, as last year was for China, Kenya, Russia, Japan, Korea. This year now plan move to India, Pakistan, Russia and few more country but with 6-7 month time frame.
> ********The above information is sourced by some reliable source**********



We made Application on 1st June..and are still waiting. Why is it good news for us when visas are taking 6-7 months??????????

I think its the upto the case officer... some do their job and some think they can do it anytime between the 12 month SLA and that will be fine.


----------



## Sagem316

ana_aus said:


> Any update????:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


@Matt,

What's the contact number of Harpreet Kaur???
Has anyone who has HK as her CO and have applied in May got their application's approved yet??? It's getting really frustrating now!!!


----------



## legendrama

footloose8989 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Happy to share the news that my fiance has been granted visa (subclass 300) on 25th October (DOL - 10 Jun 2011). Congrats to all those who have received visa lately and good luck to those waiting.
> 
> This forum has been so much helpful for crucial information. Please keep the updates flowing as it will definitely help others who are expecting their visas. The following is a brief of my fiance's case.
> 
> DOL - 10 Jun 2011
> Place of Lodgement - Chennai VFS
> Visa Subclass - 300 (Prospective Marriage)
> Docs Submitted - Frontloaded penal clearance, medicals, engagement photos and videos, expense proofs, communication proofs, stat decs, Intended Marriage Certificate, personal letters.
> CO Allocated - 23 Aug 2011
> CO - Heena Lal
> Extra Docs Req - 23 Aug 2011
> Docs Sent - 26 Aug 2011
> Docs Asked - Updated page from 47SP
> Date sent for final decision - 26 Sept 2011
> Date Visa Granted - 25 Oct 2011
> 
> Total time since lodgement - roughly 4.5 months. Hope the above info will be of some assistance to others.
> 
> P.S - My fiance had sent her passport for stamping on 31st Oct (Yesterday), received by High Comm today 1st Nov. Can you tell me how long will it take for them to do the stamping and send back the passport. The VFS Chennai informed her that the AHC will courier the passport directly to her address. So can you tell me roughly when shall she get her passport back so I can make some travel arrangements accordingly.
> 
> Thanks and Cheers


Congrats Footloose !! U"ve raised our hopes ! Same CO !


----------



## excelerate

footloose8989 said:


> P.S - My fiance had sent her passport for stamping on 31st Oct (Yesterday), received by High Comm today 1st Nov. Can you tell me how long will it take for them to do the stamping and send back the passport. The VFS Chennai informed her that the AHC will courier the passport directly to her address. So can you tell me roughly when shall she get her passport back so I can make some travel arrangements accordingly.



Congrats, we also got 300 last month, took around 5 business days before we got the passport back by courier directly delivered to us.


----------



## ana_aus

Sagem316 said:


> @Matt,
> 
> What's the contact number of Harpreet Kaur???
> Has anyone who has HK as her CO and have applied in May got their application's approved yet??? It's getting really frustrating now!!!


No Direct Number, try the generic one for AHC, and ask to speak with her.


----------



## ana_aus

Kpatel85 said:


> everybody very quite here? any news? anybody got visa?
> 
> ana_aus, hsquare, sagem? any news guys?


Nopes


----------



## ozbloke

mosh2212 said:


> any luck with ur visa...did u speak to isha...i think she went on a months leave...




My DOL is 9/06 still waiting for visa...Isha babbar is CO


----------



## Kpatel85

ozbloke said:


> My DOL is 9/06 still waiting for visa...Isha babbar is CO


i also the same. wht documants she asked u? when u send them?

did u rang her or emailed her?


----------



## prisuda

footloose8989 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Happy to share the news that my fiance has been granted visa (subclass 300) on 25th October (DOL - 10 Jun 2011). Congrats to all those who have received visa lately and good luck to those waiting.
> 
> This forum has been so much helpful for crucial information. Please keep the updates flowing as it will definitely help others who are expecting their visas. The following is a brief of my fiance's case.
> 
> DOL - 10 Jun 2011
> Place of Lodgement - Chennai VFS
> Visa Subclass - 300 (Prospective Marriage)
> Docs Submitted - Frontloaded penal clearance, medicals, engagement photos and videos, expense proofs, communication proofs, stat decs, Intended Marriage Certificate, personal letters.
> CO Allocated - 23 Aug 2011
> CO - Heena Lal
> Extra Docs Req - 23 Aug 2011
> Docs Sent - 26 Aug 2011
> Docs Asked - Updated page from 47SP
> Date sent for final decision - 26 Sept 2011
> Date Visa Granted - 25 Oct 2011
> 
> Total time since lodgement - roughly 4.5 months. Hope the above info will be of some assistance to others.
> 
> P.S - My fiance had sent her passport for stamping on 31st Oct (Yesterday), received by High Comm today 1st Nov. Can you tell me how long will it take for them to do the stamping and send back the passport. The VFS Chennai informed her that the AHC will courier the passport directly to her address. So can you tell me roughly when shall she get her passport back so I can make some travel arrangements accordingly.
> 
> 
> Thanks and Cheers


Congrats first of all!!! Well , i too sent it from chennai and got my passport stamped within a week . So just follow them up on by next monday as they usually take upto 5 days.


----------



## prisuda

Thegap!!! What happened on your case.....have they granted the visa? Or have you contacted them???


----------



## ozbloke

Kpatel85 said:


> i also the same. wht documants she asked u? when u send them?
> 
> did u rang her or emailed her?



I emailed her many times but no reply. she asked income details and pcc which submitted in Sep. Dont know when will she reply


----------



## DS02

I cald thm up 2day n waited for 35 min n thn finaly i talked to thm n askd thm abt my visa application n processing time she put m on hold n thn phone was disconnected.........
my CO is ISHA 
DOL 17 june 2011. 
god knws wht is gng to happen......... finger crossed


----------



## Kpatel85

DS02 said:


> I cald thm up 2day n waited for 35 min n thn finaly i talked to thm n askd thm abt my visa application n processing time she put m on hold n thn phone was disconnected.........
> my CO is ISHA
> DOL 17 june 2011.
> god knws wht is gng to happen......... finger crossed


looks tht many ppl whos CO is Ms. Isha are waitin. plase god help us. ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## thegap

prisuda said:


> Thegap!!! What happened on your case.....have they granted the visa? Or have you contacted them???


hey prisuda
finally d wait game is over.i got my visa today................. 
after 6 months and 26days............. 
thank u expat forum members.....................
gud luck to evrybody.dont loose hope...................
thanks a lott evrybody............


----------



## prisuda

thegap said:


> hey prisuda
> finally d wait game is over.i got my visa today.................
> after 6 months and 26days.............
> thank u expat forum members.....................
> gud luck to evrybody.dont loose hope...................
> thanks a lott evrybody............


Great!!! :clap2: Congrts  All the very best  I am happy for you ....


----------



## Kpatel85

thegap said:


> hey prisuda
> finally d wait game is over.i got my visa today.................
> after 6 months and 26days.............
> thank u expat forum members.....................
> gud luck to evrybody.dont loose hope...................
> thanks a lott evrybody............


lots of congratulations. my prayer works for u. pl pray for me too 

ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## thegap

Kpatel85 said:


> lots of congratulations. my prayer works for u. pl pray for me too
> 
> ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2::
> 
> 
> thanks a tonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn....................................... kajal.........
> i wish u gud luck too dil se.........
> take care..
> amber


----------



## thegap

prisuda said:


> Great!!! :clap2: Congrts  All the very best  I am happy for you ....



thank u soooo much prisuda....
take care... 
amber...............


----------



## HIRRAJ

thegap said:


> hey prisuda
> finally d wait game is over.i got my visa today.................
> after 6 months and 26days.............
> thank u expat forum members.....................
> gud luck to evrybody.dont loose hope...................
> thanks a lott evrybody............


Congratulations dear

We also finished 6 months and 1 day today so hope for the best,,,,


----------



## baj

Dear all

I am new to this forum as I came to know about the website while searching in Google. Thank you all for sharing your experiences which are highly appreciated.

I have updated the spreadsheet with my wife's visa file details.

Thank you all for your continual updates.

Cheers.
BAJ


----------



## sum1

did u get the vusa yet?





waiting4wife said:


> I also applied on the 30th of April from Nepal and my CO is Yashpal Singh. I tried to reach him by email but I could not get any reply on two ocasions.
> 
> I think AHC is taking approach that they will stick by 5 months average processing times for before July applications.
> 
> Since March applications are still not being finalised, minimum looks 6 months.
> 
> It is quite disheartening to see they are playing with sentiments of the people with such a unusually long processing times (given the fact that in 2010 they used to process within a couple of months).
> 
> If someone is just married and is separated for 6 months, how terrible it is only we can understand. As they will anyway see if the relationship is ongoing for Subclass 100 for remaining two years I don't know what on earth they are taking time for examining the files. ridiculous..
> 
> I have heard that they are even discrimnating the applicants from Nepal (doubting the relationship as genuine- they can not generalise the country)
> 
> I think we should lodge a combined petition to the Global Complaint Unit about this approach at AHC.


----------



## sum1

hey What is the global ID?




prisuda said:


> Nope....i am facing a new problem....my spouse mailed the global id and last night neeru called up and said my pcc from dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasrequired as i stayed for more than 10 yrs... i was mislead here at my passport office that PCC from india is enuf and i spent one month changing my passport to chennai issue (applied a new passport ) and waited for 2 months and finally after getting indian PCC i applied for spouse visa on march. all that i am irritated is if that was not provided earlier why the hell was i not intimidated in the first place....what were they doing for 3 whole months? My query from mary in july was something regarding this only (qestin 81 n 82 in 47sp) after that it is almost 3 months now.... i also got a mail from her stating that all my documents are acknowledged by her and she will get back soon only on 22sept!! Doesn this show how irresponsible they can be at times??? i know it was my fault that i dint attach the pcc... but ppl here at my passport office asked me to change the passport as it was dubai issued.... man... i clearly see one thing, i made a big mistake and they are royally screwing me for this.... i donno how many more months my pcc from there is going to take and after that how many days these ppl are gonig to take....my first diwali will be spent alone i guess... im scared to even go on visit now


----------



## footloose8989

*Provisional Spouse Visa post subclass 300*



excelerate said:


> Congrats, we also got 300 last month, took around 5 business days before we got the passport back by courier directly delivered to us.


Hi excelerate,

Thanks for your reply. Can I ask you about the provisional spouse visa that you apply for after marriage. Have you applied for the spouse visa yet? What procedure does it follow and can you tell how long does it take to get that visa. 

Our marriage is scheduled to be held in Melbourne on 21st Jan 2012. I will be filing for the spouse visa after getting the marriage certificate. But not sure what docs to submit with it. 

Kindly throw some info on that.

Thanks.


----------



## fionamit

looka like a lot many apllicants gt their results on 25/10/2011.....congrats to all those people


----------



## thegap

HIRRAJ said:


> Congratulations dear
> 
> We also finished 6 months and 1 day today so hope for the best,,,,


thanks a lott...... dont loose hope.u will be d nxt to get d visa......... best of luck.....
take care........
amber


----------



## prisuda

sum1 said:


> hey What is the global ID?


Hi,
[email protected] this is the global id mate....
All the best !


----------



## zephyr05

*Hi Hitarth*

Hi Hitrath18



Date of Application 13/07/2011
Docs requested 27/09/2011
CO: same as yours.

Have you got the visa yet? I am still waiting.

Thanks
Zephyr05 





hitarth18 said:


> Hi nimminambiar,
> 
> My wifes case is ditto like you.
> 
> Application Date - July 12
> CO Assigned - 27th Sept.
> Documents - PCC (Already sent) / Form 80 and NOA
> Documents Sent - 30 Sept.
> 
> when i called on 17th oct. the operator told the same thing that file has been moved to final decision and you will be notified directly when decision is made.
> 
> Mousumi Sadana - the CO...
> 
> Seems she is faster than other COs... Fingers Crossed.. Hoping to get something by first week of Nov.
> 
> Good luck to you..
> 
> regards
> Hitarth


----------



## Kpatel85

*visa yet?*



ana_aus said:


> Nopes


hi ana,

u get ut visa so far?

thx


----------



## sum1

@thanx prisuda for the id ...
gudluck to u as well !


----------



## sum1

Hi fren i'm new here and m very much impressed by this forum where i can express my feeling that i'm going through...

DOL: 13th April 2011 
CO: Neeru Marry 

I'm desperately waiting for my visa ... 2months ago the operator told me that my file has been forwarded to the final decision and when i called them today my CO told me that it has been sent yesterday. Now, i wonder why they're providing us with false information ??? i told her that i was provided with the same information couple of months back and she told me to hold for a while and got disconnected !!!Gossshhh.....how frustrating!!!! 

Can anybody in this forum just give me some idea how long will it take more after the documents has been forwarded for the final decision ???


----------



## HIRRAJ

sum1 said:


> Hi fren i'm new here and m very much impressed by this forum where i can express my feeling that i'm going through...
> 
> DOL: 13th April 2011
> CO: Neeru Marry
> 
> I'm desperately waiting for my visa ... 2months ago the operator told me that my file has been forwarded to the final decision and when i called them today my CO told me that it has been sent yesterday. Now, i wonder why they're providing us with false information ??? i told her that i was provided with the same information couple of months back and she told me to hold for a while and got disconnected !!!Gossshhh.....how frustrating!!!!
> 
> Can anybody in this forum just give me some idea how long will it take more after the documents has been forwarded for the final decision ???


What the reason for delay? anything particular? as most of the people from april got the visa,,,, our's dol is 02/05 and still waiting,,,


----------



## sum1

HIRRAJ said:


> What the reason for delay? anything particular? as most of the people from april got the visa,,,, our's dol is 02/05 and still waiting,,,


i don't know why they get irritated whenever we ask for the reason of our visa delay..they've got no sound reason and ends up saying processing time has been extended to 7months. When i mentioned our 7 month will be completed in next week then my CO hung up as i tried to ask further details. I'm really frustrated by the service they're providing us...you know , thatz really unprofessional ! Now i've started believing in luck ... Gudluck mate!


----------



## Kpatel85

sum1 said:


> i don't know why they get irritated whenever we ask for the reason of our visa delay..they've got no sound reason and ends up saying processing time has been extended to 7months. When i mentioned our 7 month will be completed in next week then my CO hung up as i tried to ask further details. I'm really frustrated by the service they're providing us...you know , thatz really unprofessional ! Now i've started believing in luck ... Gudluck mate!


I realy wish u get ur visa next week. i think u get ur visa nxt week. ray2:ray2:ray2:

wht docs they ask u 1st time? did u hv any tax issues in aust?


----------



## ana_aus

Kpatel85 said:


> hi ana,
> 
> u get ut visa so far?
> 
> thx


No update.... still waiting

how about you??


----------



## Kpatel85

ana_aus said:


> No update.... still waiting
> 
> how about you??


no news. my dol is also near to you. hopefully we get visa nxt week.

i call ahc yasterday but thy gave me standerd reply tht process time is 7 months & my file is still with CO. very sad to hear that.

do u thiink operators have right info or they just say things? my docs are submitted in august so very sad to think file is still with CO.

wht do u think? i m very sad and dipressed. plz pray for us.


----------



## sum1

Kpatel85 said:


> I realy wish u get ur visa next week. i think u get ur visa nxt week. ray2:ray2:ray2:
> 
> wht docs they ask u 1st time? did u hv any tax issues in aust?


thank you so much...hope you too will get ur visa soon! ray2:ray2:ray2:
they asked me about the evidence of my contact (e.g.itemised phone bills of both yourself and that of your sponsor; evidence of email correspondence over the period of your relationship, itemised phone card records, internet chat history) and to complete Question No. 81 and 82 of 47SP on 22nd june. Also, she mentioned that she'll be in contact with me if any further documents is required or else the file will be forwarded for final decision.
BTW Who is your CO ?


----------



## saisai

hi 
everyone happy to inform that we got our visa granted today 
can any inform about how to get the baggage allowance


----------



## ana_aus

Kpatel85 said:


> no news. my dol is also near to you. hopefully we get visa nxt week.
> 
> i call ahc yasterday but thy gave me standerd reply tht process time is 7 months & my file is still with CO. very sad to hear that.
> 
> do u thiink operators have right info or they just say things? my docs are submitted in august so very sad to think file is still with CO.
> 
> wht do u think? i m very sad and dipressed. plz pray for us.


not sure what to think...... i just mail CO every 3rd 4th day to get status. she sends me a standard reply.... i mail her a copy paste type mail as well. :boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Kpatel85

sum1 said:


> thank you so much...hope you too will get ur visa soon! ray2:ray2:ray2:
> they asked me about the evidence of my contact (e.g.itemised phone bills of both yourself and that of your sponsor; evidence of email correspondence over the period of your relationship, itemised phone card records, internet chat history) and to complete Question No. 81 and 82 of 47SP on 22nd june. Also, she mentioned that she'll be in contact with me if any further documents is required or else the file will be forwarded for final decision.
> BTW Who is your CO ?


My CO is Ms. Isha Babbar.


----------



## Kpatel85

ana_aus said:


> not sure what to think...... i just mail CO every 3rd 4th day to get status. she sends me a standard reply.... i mail her a copy paste type mail as well. :boxing::boxing::boxing:


Who is ur CO?


----------



## cooldude20075

Hi All,

we got married in December 2010 and my wife applied for her Visa in August 2011 as her passport was not ready

details are as follows:

DOL: 08/08/2011
CO Assigned: 17/10/2011
Case Officer Name : Harpreet Kaur.

Now i know these days it takes 7 months for processing an application but we have submitted all the document like PCC, communications details, original passport etc and have submitted the complete file ready along with her medicals.

I will be going to India in December 2011 to visit her and we are planning to go overseas for vacation.

my question is can I get a passport back from them since the application is still not finalized and resend them the passport once we are back from our holidays??

Thanks guys


----------



## sum1

saisai said:


> hi
> everyone happy to inform that we got our visa granted today
> can any inform about how to get the baggage allowance



congratz saisai :clap2: and wish u a very happy life ahead with your partner

Can you just let me know how many days did it take for ur visa to be granted after the file has been sent to final decision???

Also, DOL and name of your CO?


----------



## girilalli

congrates


saisai said:


> hi
> everyone happy to inform that we got our visa granted today
> can any inform about how to get the baggage allowance


----------



## ana_aus

Kpatel85 said:


> Who is ur CO?


Harpreet kaur


----------



## saisai

sum1 said:


> congratz saisai :clap2: and wish u a very happy life ahead with your partner
> 
> Can you just let me know how many days did it take for ur visa to be granted after the file has been sent to final decision???
> 
> Also, DOL and name of your CO?


thanks a lot 
actually we never came to know when our file has been sent for decision but we got our visa granted within 5 months our details is in spreadsheet in the name of trinity

wish you to get your visa soon


----------



## missionposible

Hi hitarth

My DOL IS 17/JULY

any up date who is ur CO. My Harpreet kaur


----------



## missionposible

Any body have DOL. Of JULY


----------



## HIRRAJ

*May applicant*

Guys,

Can you please advice how many applicant in month of May still waiting for visa like us?

It is only us or others also waiting!!!!!!!!!! our DOL is 02/05, 

Thanks,

Raj.


----------



## sum1

HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can you please advice how many applicant in month of May still waiting for visa like us?
> 
> It is only us or others also waiting!!!!!!!!!! our DOL is 02/05,
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Raj.


HI Hirraj

my DOL is 13th april and i'm still waiting


----------



## sum1

saisai said:


> thanks a lot
> actually we never came to know when our file has been sent for decision but we got our visa granted within 5 months our details is in spreadsheet in the name of trinity
> 
> wish you to get your visa soon


thank you saisai ...so was ur visa granted as per spreadsheet ???


----------



## girilalli

HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can you please advice how many applicant in month of May still waiting for visa like us?
> 
> It is only us or others also waiting!!!!!!!!!! our DOL is 02/05,
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Raj.


dol may 12th 2011
still waiting 
case officer neeru marry


----------



## hitarth18

missionposible said:


> Hi hitarth
> 
> My DOL IS 17/JULY
> 
> any up date who is ur CO. My Harpreet kaur


Hi Missionposible,

My details are on spreadsheet with name hitarth18.

Anyhow, its as below -

DOL:	12/07/2011	
CO Assigned: 27/09/2011 - Mousumi Sadana	
Docs asked: Form 80/ PCC/ NOA	27/09/2011	Ahmedabad	
Docs Sent: 30/09/2011	
File sent for Final Decision: 11/10/2011	(Came to know when i called up on 17th Oct)

Latest: I spoke to the operator last Tuesday and told him if not finalizing my file i would like to go for a visitors visa as i want to call my wife by the end of this month at any cost  and what is the process for it. 
The operator than told me to wait for 15-20 days and told me you can expect some reply within few days. So waiting 

regards
Hitarth


----------



## ana_aus

*How Does it works???*


*I'm not sure, how ACH processes visas when applicants from April - May are waiting and June cases have been finalized ??
Applicants from July are being told that their files have been forwarded for final decision.*


----------



## HIRRAJ

ana_aus said:


> *I'm not sure, how ACH processes visas when applicants from April - May are waiting and June cases have been finalized ??
> Applicants from July are being told that their files have been forwarded for final decision.*


@ ana

Let's hope every one for May and april applicants will get visa in next week!!!!! All the best to all,,,,,,,,,


----------



## hitarth18

ana_aus said:


> *I'm not sure, how ACH processes visas when applicants from April - May are waiting and June cases have been finalized ??
> Applicants from July are being told that their files have been forwarded for final decision.*


Yes thats very confusing part 
Cant really figure out how they really work.

All this processing is really confusing. Even operator gets confused when you ask too many questions 

But what i have realized after talking to them for couple of times is that you need to tactfully talk to them to get the proper information. eg. i want to apply for a visitors visa.. its high time now.. i cant wait etc etc 
It still depends on person to person though.

I wish everybody gets Visa in the said time frame.


----------



## missionposible

hitarth18 said:


> Hi Missionposible,
> 
> My details are on spreadsheet with name hitarth18.
> 
> Anyhow, its as below -
> 
> DOL:	12/07/2011
> CO Assigned: 27/09/2011 - Mousumi Sadana
> Docs asked: Form 80/ PCC/ NOA	27/09/2011	Ahmedabad
> Docs Sent: 30/09/2011
> File sent for Final Decision: 11/10/2011	(Came to know when i called up on 17th Oct)
> 
> Latest: I spoke to the operator last Tuesday and told him if not finalizing my file i would like to go for a visitors visa as i want to call my wife by the end of this month at any cost  and what is the process for it.
> The operator than told me to wait for 15-20 days and told me you can expect some reply within few days. So waiting
> 
> regards
> Hitarth


Hi hitarth

I just consult to an advisor about visitor visa. But main thing that the sapouse visa only be granted when applicant is in India so ur wife has to travel back. So in my point old view u must wait for some days . 

With regards


----------



## mosh2212

ozbloke said:


> My DOL is 9/06 still waiting for visa...Isha babbar is CO


did you speak to isha...any cntact with her!?


----------



## mosh2212

Kpatel85 said:


> i also the same. wht documants she asked u? when u send them?
> 
> did u rang her or emailed her?


hey any contact with isha....!!

:dizzy::dizzy:


----------



## br77

HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can you please advice how many applicant in month of May still waiting for visa like us?
> 
> It is only us or others also waiting!!!!!!!!!! our DOL is 02/05,
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Raj.


DOL 30th May
CO Mausami Sadana

I wish I was just 1 day late in lodging my application


----------



## br77

hitarth18 said:


> Hi Missionposible,
> 
> My details are on spreadsheet with name hitarth18.
> 
> Anyhow, its as below -
> 
> DOL:	12/07/2011
> CO Assigned: 27/09/2011 - Mousumi Sadana
> Docs asked: Form 80/ PCC/ NOA	27/09/2011	Ahmedabad
> Docs Sent: 30/09/2011
> File sent for Final Decision: 11/10/2011	(Came to know when i called up on 17th Oct)
> 
> Latest: I spoke to the operator last Tuesday and told him if not finalizing my file i would like to go for a visitors visa as i want to call my wife by the end of this month at any cost  and what is the process for it.
> The operator than told me to wait for 15-20 days and told me you can expect some reply within few days. So waiting
> 
> regards
> Hitarth


I would suggest you not to go for visitor visa now..my wife's visitor visa took 3 months get approved & i think that's the processing time for visitor visa when spouse visa already been lodged. I had applied for my wife's visitor visa a week after spouse visa application was lodged.


----------



## missionposible

Hi 

Any one from July got any good news


----------



## missionposible

I am in aus can I travel to india


----------



## missionposible

Today I talk to AHC but nobody pic a phone beacuse its is a holiday . App sab ki id mubark.


----------



## hitarth18

br77 said:


> I would suggest you not to go for visitor visa now..my wife's visitor visa took 3 months get approved & i think that's the processing time for visitor visa when spouse visa already been lodged. I had applied for my wife's visitor visa a week after spouse visa application was lodged.


Thanks for the suggestion mate... 

yep i was never gonna apply for visitors anyway


----------



## rameog

*Been lurking for a while *

12 May to 5 Nov
How long is that? Almost 6 months? Oh well, better late than never eh?

For a 309 visa. Wifey can finally start to pack!!

I've been hearing rumours about "allowed to bring more luggage than normal for migrating"?
Anyone know any details about that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## legendrama

missionposible said:


> I am in aus can I travel to india


How's that even possible.


----------



## missionposible

I am a permanent resident of aus . My wife.s visa in process.


----------



## mrssehmbi

missionposible said:


> I am a permanent resident of aus . My wife.s visa in process.


Yes mate you can travel anytime no problem for you


----------



## legendrama

missionposible said:


> I am a permanent resident of aus . My wife.s visa in process.


Hehe I was kiddin mate , u've applied for spouse visa so obviously u r either PR or citi. So unless ur passport has expired or u havent got RRV , u can come n go everyday


----------



## legendrama

Guys , Any luck today ?:focus:


----------



## sum1

our dol is 13th april still havent got anything yet , I think they are discriminating us!everybody got their's , I want the reason


----------



## sum1

rameog said:


> 12 May to 5 Nov
> How long is that? Almost 6 months? Oh well, better late than never eh?
> 
> For a 309 visa. Wifey can finally start to pack!!
> 
> I've been hearing rumours about "allowed to bring more luggage than normal for migrating"?
> Anyone know any details about that?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




hey did u get it?


----------



## missionposible

mrssehmbi said:


> Yes mate you can travel anytime no problem for you


Problem is this mate I have booked ticket of 24th of this month but my pp is gone for renewal . So pray that I got on time other wise my wife will angry with me so .......


----------



## baj

*No CO appointed yet !!??*

nearing to almost 12 weeks now and we are yet to hear anything from the AHC.
a case officer is also not yet appointed !!!
how frustrating !!!


----------



## DS02

any news from ISHA??? waitng for my visa..... i hope it wont take too long..... fingers croosssed.....
all the best to applicant................


----------



## maniaus

baj said:


> nearing to almost 12 weeks now and we are yet to hear anything from the AHC.
> a case officer is also not yet appointed !!!
> how frustrating !!!


Hi baj, same thing here it's 13 weeks and Hvnt recvd any email from co... But I called them 2 weeks b4 and they said the case off has been assigned but he wll send u an email so wait for Atleast 2 weeks.... I m gonna call them again this week... This is bull**** if they are taking 4 months to assign a CO then how long it's gonna tke to grant a visa.... God knows...anyway good luck and gve them a kick start...


----------



## Kpatel85

*ana_aus*

hi ana,

do u get ur visa yet?


----------



## ana_aus

*No Visa yet*



Kpatel85 said:


> hi ana,
> 
> do u get ur visa yet?


No


----------



## sum1

OMG !!!!*6months n 28days* ............. still waiting  i'm getting impatient now


----------



## nimminambiar

Hey Hitrath18

did u get any updates... my hubby called the AHC folks, the operator said the same thing, she said that u can expct your visa to come by end of november max to max... m expectin and waiting.......... by then if you get the visa.. pls pls pls update.. coz i think..once u get it.. i can expect it in a day or two after that.. ...

Thanks
Nimmi Nambiar


----------



## hitarth18

nimminambiar said:


> Hey Hitrath18
> 
> did u get any updates... my hubby called the AHC folks, the operator said the same thing, she said that u can expct your visa to come by end of november max to max... m expectin and waiting.......... by then if you get the visa.. pls pls pls update.. coz i think..once u get it.. i can expect it in a day or two after that.. ...
> 
> Thanks
> Nimmi Nambiar


Sure... will keep you updated.

I am going to call them again probably next week  As when i called up on 1st Nov. they told me to wait for 15 days or so and call back again


----------



## navzz

*Waiting for Visa*

Hi

Applied on 18th May.....CO- Harpreet Kaur
Still Waiting for visa .

@Sagem316, @ Prijai---Any Updates ? How frequently do you contact her?


----------



## br1310

I don't think harpreet kaur has processed anyone's visa. as far as i can see whether is may june july everybody is waiting. God knows what is happening.


----------



## missionposible

br1310 said:


> I don't think harpreet kaur has processed anyone's visa. as far as i can see whether is may june july everybody is waiting. God knows what is happening.


Same here Harpreet kaur is on leave from 1/11/2011 to 7/11/2011. I got automatic reply . That is update....


----------



## hp2011

missionposible said:


> Same here Harpreet kaur is on leave from 1/11/2011 to 7/11/2011. I got automatic reply . That is update....


I never get any reply from my CO, it is really great thing that you receive auto reply.

Anybody got Visa granted after DOL 14/06/2011????


----------



## missionposible

hp2011 said:


> I never get any reply from my CO, it is really great thing that you receive auto reply.
> 
> Anybody got Visa granted after DOL 14/06/2011????[/


----------



## missionposible

hp2011 said:


> I never get any reply from my CO, it is really great thing that you receive auto reply.
> 
> Anybody got Visa granted after DOL 14/06/2011????[/
> 
> ?


----------



## Kpatel85

*any visa?*

does anybody got visa this week?

ana_aus? sagem? any may or early june applications got their visas?


----------



## ana_aus

Kpatel85 said:


> does anybody got visa this week?
> 
> ana_aus? sagem? any may or early june applications got their visas?


No good news at my end.. 

How about you all??? any luck for anyone??


----------



## legendrama

ana_aus said:


> No good news at my end..
> 
> How about you all??? any luck for anyone??


That's bad !!  losing hopes here !!


----------



## Kpatel85

ana_aus said:


> No good news at my end..
> 
> How about you all??? any luck for anyone??


No news. I call and they give me same reply. 7 months.
I'm very sad 😭😢😢


----------



## ana_aus

*AHC - Delhi Slowest in processing*



Kpatel85 said:


> No news. I call and they give me same reply. 7 months.
> I'm very sad 😭😢😢


Rest of the world is getting visa in 4-5 months, but it does not happens for India.


----------



## ana_aus

*Can a Case Officer (CO) hold paper work for applicants??*

AHC - Delhi, some COs have cleared files for May - June applicants but there are some that are holding back files since April. When asked why, they say processing times and visa program are to blame.. 

*How can visa program affect the applicants assigned to them but not others?????*


----------



## perv1003

*CO*

Hey could plz help me out on how to find if a CO is being allotted to my case. Its been 9 weeks since the date of lodgement and no queries/inquiry from CO.


----------



## baj

perv1003 said:


> Hey could plz help me out on how to find if a CO is being allotted to my case. Its been 9 weeks since the date of lodgement and no queries/inquiry from CO.


They won't tell anything and you might need to wait for a bit more my friend. They took exactly 12 weeks to appoint a case officer for my application. They said that their initial assessment timeframe is 12 weeks !!!! 

My case officer has requested an additional document now.


----------



## baj

maniaus said:


> Hi baj, same thing here it's 13 weeks and Hvnt recvd any email from co... But I called them 2 weeks b4 and they said the case off has been assigned but he wll send u an email so wait for Atleast 2 weeks.... I m gonna call them again this week... This is bull**** if they are taking 4 months to assign a CO then how long it's gonna tke to grant a visa.... God knows...anyway good luck and gve them a kick start...


Hi maniaus, I finally received an e-mail from a case officer on Thursday last week requesting the PCC. It was the end of 12th week for me. what happened in your case? did they contact you ?


----------



## missionposible

baj said:


> Hi maniaus, I finally received an e-mail from a case officer on Thursday last week requesting the PCC. It was the end of 12th week for me. what happened in your case? did they contact you ?


Any news from mates who lodge in July


----------



## Kpatel85

baj said:


> Hi maniaus, I finally received an e-mail from a case officer on Thursday last week requesting the PCC. It was the end of 12th week for me. what happened in your case? did they contact you ?


Who is your CO?


----------



## HIRRAJ

sum1 said:


> OMG !!!!*6months n 28days* ............. still waiting  i'm getting impatient now


Mate,

Any news yet?

I get reply saying that 7 months nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## baj

Kpatel85 said:


> Who is your CO?


Neeru Mary.


----------



## Kpatel85

HIRRAJ said:


> Mate,
> 
> Any news yet?
> 
> I get reply saying that 7 months nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Wht is ur date of file?


----------



## Kpatel85

sum1 said:


> OMG !!!!6months n 28days ............. still waiting  i'm getting impatient now


Do u got ur visa?


----------



## ana_aus

*Welcome back Harpreet Kaur!!!*



missionposible said:


> Same here Harpreet kaur is on leave from 1/11/2011 to 7/11/2011. I got automatic reply . That is update....


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Dear Harpreet,
We hope you have had a nice break and enjoyed the festive season... Can you please start with the files that are waiting for your attention??


Thanks!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Kpatel85

*Same with Ms. Isha Babbar*



ana_aus said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Dear Harpreet,
> We hope you have had a nice break and enjoyed the festive season... Can you please start with the files that are waiting for your attention??
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Dear Ms. Isha Babbar,

We hope you have had a nice break and enjoyed the festive season... Can you please start with the files that are waiting for your attention??


Thanks!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:[/QUOTE]


----------



## legendrama

missionposible said:


> Any news from mates who lodge in July


I seem to be the first one in July. No news yet. I guess 1 st week of december. God willingly.


----------



## lucky143

i applied for spouse visa and they have asked for pcc.i submitted the pcc from our district SP. Is it the right way or else is there any other procdure


----------



## perv1003

baj said:


> They won't tell anything and you might need to wait for a bit more my friend. They took exactly 12 weeks to appoint a case officer for my application. They said that their initial assessment timeframe is 12 weeks !!!!
> 
> My case officer has requested an additional document now.


hey baj txs fr d reply, as i am aware, th time given on th AHC website states that th CO is alloted within 10 weeks of lodgment of th file, i called up VFS delhi and they told me that even they dont have access to th info related to alotment of th CO and told me to wait fr atleast 10 weeks and if no query is raised by the CO, thn they would give me the details of their Sydney office whr i could lodge a complaint. further do u have any contact number whr i could find if any CO is alloted to my case???


----------



## maniaus

baj said:


> Hi maniaus, I finally received an e-mail from a case officer on Thursday last week requesting the PCC. It was the end of 12th week for me. what happened in your case? did they contact you ?


Ho baj, nothing till now... Was busy last week.... Surely gonna call them today.... Cheers


----------



## maniaus

lucky143 said:


> i applied for spouse visa and they have asked for pcc.i submitted the pcc from our district SP. Is it the right way or else is there any other procdure


Hi lucky, as far as I know the pcc has to be frm passport off of ur district.... And the pcc entry should be in the passport as well.... While applying this pcc u hve to send original passport and takes nearly 3-4 weeks to cme back.... Few guys had trouble with this SP pcc and they resubmitted again.... But to double check jst call VFS and they wll gve u right information.... All the best... Cheers


----------



## Kpatel85

*any visa last week?*

anybody got visa last week?

look like the senior visa officer sir was on holiday last week if nobody get there visa last week.


----------



## sum1

Finally my visa has been granted!Im so happy!


----------



## Sagem316

sum1 said:


> Finally my visa has been granted!Im so happy!


Congrats Mate!!Could please let us know when qas u r file was forwarded for Final Decision 

Once again Congrats mate really happy for you


----------



## Kpatel85

sum1 said:


> Finally my visa has been granted!Im so happy!


congratulations. :clap2::clap2:

lane:lane:lane:lane: to Australialane:lane:lane:


----------



## legendrama

sum1 said:


> Finally my visa has been granted!Im so happy!


Congrats Someone !! when was it granted ???


----------



## missionposible

ana_aus said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Dear Harpreet,
> We hope you have had a nice break and enjoyed the festive season... Can you please start with the files that are waiting for your attention??
> 
> Thanks!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Clap clap


----------



## missionposible

legendrama said:


> Congrats Someone !! when was it granted ???


Best of luck for ur feature.


----------



## baj

perv1003 said:


> hey baj txs fr d reply, as i am aware, th time given on th AHC website states that th CO is alloted within 10 weeks of lodgment of th file, i called up VFS delhi and they told me that even they dont have access to th info related to alotment of th CO and told me to wait fr atleast 10 weeks and if no query is raised by the CO, thn they would give me the details of their Sydney office whr i could lodge a complaint. further do u have any contact number whr i could find if any CO is alloted to my case???


hey perv,
Apparently, when I contacted the AHC via e-mail they advised me that it takes approx. 10-12 weeks for initial assessment and for a CO appointment. 

also, the won't tell anything over the phone or in e-mail about an appointment of CO. you pretty much have to wait until the CO contacts you. Alternatively, try e-mailing them on their general email address for further clarifications.

good luck.

cheers.


----------



## ana_aus

*Congratulations!!!!*



sum1 said:


> Finally my visa has been granted!Im so happy!



All the best!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sum1

Sagem316 said:


> Congrats Mate!!Could please let us know when qas u r file was forwarded for Final Decision
> 
> Once again Congrats mate really happy for you


thanx mate !! my file was forwarded for final decision on 3rd Nov and my visa was granted on 11.11.11 (lucky day) 

i'd like to mention one thing that plz don't rely on operator's information coz they give us wrong information . They told me that my file has been forwarded for final decision two months ago (which was not true) but when i got chance to contact wid my CO on 4th nov she told me the exact date which was quite depressing. If you want to get the exact update of ur file then plz try to contact your CO.Don't only depend on operator's information coz they will certainly mislead you.. 

GUDLUCK !!!!!!


----------



## sum1

ana_aus said:


> All the best!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


thank you so much !!!!


----------



## sum1

Kpatel85 said:


> congratulations. :clap2::clap2:
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane: to Australialane:lane:lane:


thank you Kpatel85  
gudluck to you mate !!!


----------



## sum1

legendrama said:


> Congrats Someone !! when was it granted ???


 11.11.11  was really lucky for meh.....

all the best dude


----------



## sum1

missionposible said:


> Best of luck for ur feature.


thank you  gudluck mate !!!


----------



## Kpatel85

*any more vias?*

do you folowin people got their visas?

*Sagem316
Prijai
navzz
Hsquare
dear
ana_aus?*


----------



## Nidhi

*Congratulations*



sum1 said:


> thanx mate !! my file was forwarded for final decision on 3rd Nov and my visa was granted on 11.11.11 (lucky day)
> 
> i'd like to mention one thing that plz don't rely on operator's information coz they give us wrong information . They told me that my file has been forwarded for final decision two months ago (which was not true) but when i got chance to contact wid my CO on 4th nov she told me the exact date which was quite depressing. If you want to get the exact update of ur file then plz try to contact your CO.Don't only depend on operator's information coz they will certainly mislead you..
> 
> GUDLUCK !!!!!!



I am new to this thread. I am surprised how did u get to talk with your CO. My husband tried calling several times.. but he was never able to talk with the CO. My CO is Mr. Jitin Rawal. Can u please help me as how to contact him.. 

Thanks and congratulations once again.


----------



## hp2011

Nidhi said:


> I am new to this thread. I am surprised how did u get to talk with your CO. My husband tried calling several times.. but he was never able to talk with the CO. My CO is Mr. Jitin Rawal. Can u please help me as how to contact him..
> 
> Thanks and congratulations once again.


Same with me, I tried several time and being on hold 40 min, but no answer....

Nidhi, Mr, Rawal is my CO too.

What's ur DOL anyway?


----------



## Sagem316

No Still waiting


----------



## maniaus

ana_aus said:


> All the best!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


@ana_aus, hi my CO requested an affidavit frm parents.... It looks like u hve also submitted a affidavit..... Can u Plz help me in it by giving its format.... Or I mean matter to write in it.... Thanks


----------



## Manpreet

*visa for 485 spouse*

hello frnds
my frnd is on 485 visa class and he wants to apply for his wife but he doesn't know which visa class he will be applying. if anyone have any clue under which visa class his wife would come ??
many thanks


----------



## ana_aus

maniaus said:


> @ana_aus, hi my CO requested an affidavit frm parents.... It looks like u hve also submitted a affidavit..... Can u Plz help me in it by giving its format.... Or I mean matter to write in it.... Thanks


it has to state that the relation is genuine ... something along those lines


----------



## maniaus

ana_aus said:


> it has to state that the relation is genuine ... something along those lines


Ok thanks for that... Cheers


----------



## Kpatel85

ana_aus said:


> it has to state that the relation is genuine ... something along those lines


hi ana

any news? do u call ahc? wht they said u?


----------



## girilalli

sum1 said:


> Finally my visa has been granted!Im so happy!


congratessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ana_aus

Kpatel85 said:


> hi ana
> 
> any news? do u call ahc? wht they said u?


yes.... :boxing:

nothing new.... seven months wait.... CO still processing....


----------



## mattdhillon

Could someone Please send me the spreadsheet. My DOL is 03/05/11 but still file is with Senior case officer. Don't know how much time more he needs.


----------



## ana_aus

mattdhillon said:


> Could someone Please send me the spreadsheet. My DOL is 03/05/11 but still file is with Senior case officer. Don't know how much time more he needs.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## mattdhillon

ana_aus said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


Thanks a lot Ana_Aus


----------



## legendrama

what the hell's going on ?? why no visas are being granted ?? :'( wan wan wan.


----------



## Kpatel85

*any more vias?*

anybody got visa this week?

AHC guys - please help us. please mercy us. please give us visas. we can't live without our partners for long time :-(

please understand our pain.


----------



## Kpatel85

*AHC - Mercy please*

anybody got visa this week?

*AHC guys - please help us. please mercy us. please give us visas. we can't live without our partners for long time :-(

please understand our pain.*


----------



## mosh2212

appreciate ur patience till the application gets finalised as the current average processing time is 7 MONTHS from the date of lodgement..we all can do nothing but wait!!!hope we all get our visas soon!!just pray!!


----------



## Nidhi

hp2011 said:


> Same with me, I tried several time and being on hold 40 min, but no answer....
> 
> Nidhi, Mr, Rawal is my CO too.
> 
> What's ur DOL anyway?



Its 28/7/2011.


----------



## mattdhillon

lane:lane:lane:
After 6.5 months of pain, stress and sleepless nights, my wife has been granted the visa today. I am so so so so happy that at last we will be together. Thanks everyone for sharing valuable information on this forum.It would have been very difficult to wait for such a long period of time without ur support. 
My DOL: 03/05/11, file was forwarded twice to senior case officer once on 1 sep and then on 2nd Nov. Visa granted: 16/11/11.
I wish luck to everyone. Hope you guys will get ur visas soon.


----------



## ana_aus

*Congratulations!!!!*



mattdhillon said:


> lane:lane:lane:
> After 6.5 months of pain, stress and sleepless nights, my wife has been granted the visa today. I am so so so so happy that at last we will be together. Thanks everyone for sharing valuable information on this forum.It would have been very difficult to wait for such a long period of time without ur support.
> My DOL: 03/05/11, file was forwarded twice to senior case officer once on 1 sep and then on 2nd Nov. Visa granted: 16/11/11.
> I wish luck to everyone. Hope you guys will get ur visas soon.


All the best!!!

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## br1310

harpreet kaur is still on leave I guess coming back next week.


----------



## syd9

hi everyone....i hav been following the posts for a while...
my visa processng timeline also starts from july.... i hv tried to call them bt my call was alws put on the hold.... i know there's no point in calling again and again only to get disappointed , so am leaving it all on God for the time being...

anyways , i read some people were confused about visitor's visa while having applied for spouse visa...

i am the one who visited australia on visitor visa and know about another one who is currently visiting her husband..


our visitor visa case officer was really sweet.... we applied for visitor visa after our spouse visa...we had enough evidences to support that i wouldnt overstay my visit ( for a matter of fact , anyone who applied offshore for spouse visa , why would he/she overstay his/her visitor visa...  } ...and we got it approved in almost 17 days (including holidays)...

the other person i was talking abt , she got it in two weeks....

and after that , our spouse visa cases have started being processed..
so, i conclude , that there isnt any connection between the two visas, and they dnt delay ur visa processing of spouse visa if u apply for visitor visa (though , its nothing official , i just assume)....


goodluck with ur decisions...and ..visa processing..


----------



## Kpatel85

*navzz, Prijai,Hsquare, dear, sagem?*

anybody visa?


----------



## DS02

hello
see the ridiculousness of CO

DOL 17/06/2011
CO allocation 31/08/2011 
co Name ISHA babbar ( Went for vaction for 1 month 30 sept to 30 oct)
Extra document requested 31/08/2011
Extra document submiited 05/09/2011

_In reference to the partner visa application , please note that the requested documents have been received and attached to file.

I would be working on your case shortly and then I will accordingly update you with further requirements (if any) or with the updated status on the file.

Appreciate your patience and cooperation till the application is being processed as the current average processing time for partner applications onhand is 7 months from the date of lodgement.



Thanks & Regards
Isha Babbar
Visa Officer
Family and Humanitarian Migration Team
Department Of Immigration And Citizenship
Australian High Commission
New Delhi, India
_


----------



## Kpatel85

DS02 said:


> hello
> see the ridiculousness of CO
> 
> DOL 17/06/2011
> CO allocation 31/08/2011
> co Name ISHA babbar ( Went for vaction for 1 month 30 sept to 30 oct)
> Extra document requested 31/08/2011
> Extra document submiited 05/09/2011
> 
> In reference to the partner visa application , please note that the requested documents have been received and attached to file.
> 
> I would be working on your case shortly and then I will accordingly update you with further requirements (if any) or with the updated status on the file.
> 
> Appreciate your patience and cooperation till the application is being processed as the current average processing time for partner applications onhand is 7 months from the date of lodgement.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Isha Babbar
> Visa Officer
> Family and Humanitarian Migration Team
> Department Of Immigration And Citizenship
> Australian High Commission
> New Delhi, India


Same CO and same reply :-(( very sad and dipressed


----------



## missionposible

Any news from mates with july DOL


----------



## missionposible

ana_aus said:


> All the best!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Gud luck mate


----------



## missionposible

br1310 said:


> harpreet kaur is still on leave I guess coming back next week.


Ooo but I got mail that she is on leave from 1 to 7 of this month . How u know this 

With regards


----------



## ccgirl

syd9 said:


> hi everyone....i hav been following the posts for a while...
> my visa processng timeline also starts from july.... i hv tried to call them bt my call was alws put on the hold.... i know there's no point in calling again and again only to get disappointed , so am leaving it all on God for the time being...
> 
> anyways , i read some people were confused about visitor's visa while having applied for spouse visa...
> 
> i am the one who visited australia on visitor visa and know about another one who is currently visiting her husband..
> 
> 
> our visitor visa case officer was really sweet.... we applied for visitor visa after our spouse visa...we had enough evidences to support that i wouldnt overstay my visit ( for a matter of fact , anyone who applied offshore for spouse visa , why would he/she overstay his/her visitor visa...  } ...and we got it approved in almost 17 days (including holidays)...
> 
> the other person i was talking abt , she got it in two weeks....
> 
> and after that , our spouse visa cases have started being processed..
> so, i conclude , that there isnt any connection between the two visas, and they dnt delay ur visa processing of spouse visa if u apply for visitor visa (though , its nothing official , i just assume)....
> 
> 
> goodluck with ur decisions...and ..visa processing..



Hi Syd9,

which visitor visa subclass did you apply for

Tourist visa (Subclass 676)

or

Sponsored Family Visitor visa (Subclass 679)

Regards
CCgirl


----------



## girilalli

mattdhillon said:


> lane:lane:lane:
> After 6.5 months of pain, stress and sleepless nights, my wife has been granted the visa today. I am so so so so happy that at last we will be together. Thanks everyone for sharing valuable information on this forum.It would have been very difficult to wait for such a long period of time without ur support.
> My DOL: 03/05/11, file was forwarded twice to senior case officer once on 1 sep and then on 2nd Nov. Visa granted: 16/11/11.
> I wish luck to everyone. Hope you guys will get ur visas soon.


contrats


----------



## formula1_5030

We all should write a ****complaint*** letter to Department of Immigration In Australia explaing the senarios.


----------



## Kpatel85

formula1_5030 said:


> We all should write a ****complaint*** letter to Department of Immigration In Australia explaing the senarios.


Ur file date and co? R u in the exel spreadsheet?


----------



## Kpatel85

*visa?*

*Navz, Hsquare, dear, sagem, *

anybody got visa?


----------



## Sagem316

Kpatel85 said:


> *Navz, Hsquare, dear, sagem, *
> 
> anybody got visa?


Not yet but my file has been forwarded for final assessment hopefully it should to take them another week to approve my app


----------



## syd9

*hi*



ccgirl said:


> Hi Syd9,
> 
> which visitor visa subclass did you apply for
> 
> Tourist visa (Subclass 676)
> 
> or
> 
> Sponsored Family Visitor visa (Subclass 679)
> 
> Regards
> CCgirl




hi....i had applied for 676....


----------



## br1310

missionposible said:


> Ooo but I got mail that she is on leave from 1 to 7 of this month . How u know this
> 
> With regards



called them and they advised me. I am tired now so applying for visitors visa.


----------



## Kpatel85

br1310 said:


> called them and they advised me. I am tired now so applying for visitors visa.


What is ur file date?


----------



## br1310

Kpatel85 said:


> What is ur file date?


15th of June. what about yours ?


----------



## Kpatel85

br1310 said:


> 15th of June. what about yours ?


2nd June


----------



## Kpatel85

Kpatel85 said:


> 2nd June


I mean 22nd.


----------



## kkaussie

*Contacted CO*

DOL 16 June 
CO:Mary
My Wife finally got thru to the CO.She advised her that the file has been sent for final decision(no date)..When asked how long it would take? she got the usual 7months crap..CO basically told her they've got all the doc's required and she will get her visa within 7months..Not that it made any difference talking to them but at-least we know that its gone for final decision and that they wont ask for anymore doc's...

Congrats to one's who got their visa n Gud luck to the one's waitin..keep us updated....


----------



## HIRRAJ

*Do not know what to do*

Guys,

DOL:02/05

Still waiting for visa and geting same answer saying 7 months waiting time and still processing visa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girilalli

Date of lodgenment 12/05/2011 still the operators are saying that my file is with co.Dont know what is happening.


----------



## Kpatel85

HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> DOL:02/05
> 
> Still waiting for visa and geting same answer saying 7 months waiting time and still processing visa!!!!!!!!!!


U get ur visa this week.


----------



## Kpatel85

*wht docs ask?*



HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> DOL:02/05
> 
> Still waiting for visa and geting same answer saying 7 months waiting time and still processing visa!!!!!!!!!!


wht documants they ask you? from CO?


----------



## ozindia

Hello Guys,

Finally my wife got her Visa on 18/11/2011.
DOL: 21/06/2011

How I got it - Keep chasing them.. 

Good luck all


----------



## ana_aus

*Congratulations!!!!*



ozindia said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally my wife got her Visa on 18/11/2011.
> DOL: 21/06/2011
> 
> How I got it - Keep chasing them..
> 
> Good luck all


congrats!!
Who was your CO & are you on the spreadsheet??


----------



## formula1_5030

*File details*



Kpatel85 said:


> Ur file date and co? R u in the exel spreadsheet?





DOL 28 July 2011
CO ASSIGNED - 10 October 2011 
CO - Atul Bakshi
All docs attached 
Not in spreadsheet


----------



## fionamit

*Assurance of support*

can anyone tell how long does it takes to get assurance of support from centrlink if anyone has gone through it........


----------



## DS02

Good luck to people up here hope to receive good news........ al the best guys


----------



## dear

Kpatel85 said:


> anybody visa?


No, I'm waiting 
My misses is carrying and in her 11th wk.
I tried calling AHC nearly 10 -11 times, for some reason no one attends the call, even email CO for the status and explained my situation, but no reply.
Did any one of you get any update on your visa?
Cheers


----------



## HIRRAJ

Kpatel85 said:


> wht documants they ask you? from CO?


They have asked more marriage pics, Parents affidavit, and more communication proof, ipc, medical,

So nothing new same as usual documents,,,,


----------



## Kpatel85

HIRRAJ said:


> They have asked more marriage pics, Parents affidavit, and more communication proof, ipc, medical,
> 
> So nothing new same as usual documents,,,,


Medical? When u submit ur medical?

Medical take 6 weeks frm Australia for clear.


----------



## HIRRAJ

Kpatel85 said:


> Medical? When u submit ur medical?
> 
> Medical take 6 weeks frm Australia for clear.


My wife done medical with other docks in Aug,,,,,and I do not need to do medical i think so,,,,


----------



## Kpatel85

Another day but NO VISA??????????


----------



## legendrama

what s happening   why no visas being granted


----------



## DS02

Finaly got my visa 2day....
BIG DAY 21 November 2011...... 

DOL 17/06/2011
CO allocation 31/08/2011
co Name ISHA babbar ( Went for vaction for 1 month 30 sept to 30 oct)
Extra document requested 31/08/2011
Extra document submiited 05/09/2011


----------



## Kpatel85

DS02 said:


> Finaly got my visa 2day....
> BIG DAY 21 November 2011......
> 
> DOL 17/06/2011
> CO allocation 31/08/2011
> co Name ISHA babbar ( Went for vaction for 1 month 30 sept to 30 oct)
> Extra document requested 31/08/2011
> Extra document submiited 05/09/2011


congrets.:clap2::clap2::clap2:

who send you email? Isha or someone else? my co is also ms. isha.

best luck.

lane:lane:lane:


----------



## legendrama

DS02 said:


> Finaly got my visa 2day....
> BIG DAY 21 November 2011......
> 
> DOL 17/06/2011
> CO allocation 31/08/2011
> co Name ISHA babbar ( Went for vaction for 1 month 30 sept to 30 oct)
> Extra document requested 31/08/2011
> Extra document submiited 05/09/2011


Congrats !!!!!


----------



## marryme

We applied around 20 August and we got notification just now that our visa has been forwarded for final decision. We didn't get asked for any other documents. I don't think we will hear anything till maybe December or January... what do you guys think??


----------



## br1310

marryme said:


> We applied around 20 August and we got notification just now that our visa has been forwarded for final decision. We didn't get asked for any other documents. I don't think we will hear anything till maybe December or January... what do you guys think??


who is your CO ?


----------



## legendrama

marryme said:


> We applied around 20 August and we got notification just now that our visa has been forwarded for final decision. We didn't get asked for any other documents. I don't think we will hear anything till maybe December or January... what do you guys think??


Did they tell you on their own that your file has been sent for final review ? we"ve been waiting in final queue for about a month and half. So I guess Dec/Jan sounds about right.


----------



## syd9

congrats DS02 !!


----------



## syd9

People with case officer Harpreet Kaur :

are u getting any replies / automatic replies from her lately ??

am getting nothing....and even when i keep on trying , my call has just to keep waiting.... is she back ?


----------



## Kpatel85

*got visas?*

I asume Prijai & Navzz got there visas.


----------



## DS02

syd9 said:


> congrats DS02 !!


thnxs....


----------



## marryme

br1310 said:


> who is your CO ?


Jitin rawal


----------



## marryme

legendrama said:


> Did they tell you on their own that your file has been sent for final review ? we"ve been waiting in final queue for about a month and half. So I guess Dec/Jan sounds about right.


yeh he said it was sent for final review


----------



## DS02

Kpatel85 said:


> congrets.:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> who send you email? Isha or someone else? my co is also ms. isha.
> 
> best luck.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:


thnxsss
we send it to isha.... n she is prety nice lady.. gone through the process n finaly got visa...
when did u applied???


----------



## Kpatel85

DS02 said:


> thnxsss
> we send it to isha.... n she is prety nice lady.. gone through the process n finaly got visa...
> when did u applied???


2nd June and CO is also Isha. Visa grant email come frm Isha or sumbody other person?


----------



## Kpatel85

DS02 said:


> thnxsss
> we send it to isha.... n she is prety nice lady.. gone through the process n finaly got visa...
> when did u applied???


wht u request to Isha?


----------



## Sagem316

mattdhillon said:


> lane:lane:lane:
> After 6.5 months of pain, stress and sleepless nights, my wife has been granted the visa today. I am so so so so happy that at last we will be together. Thanks everyone for sharing valuable information on this forum.It would have been very difficult to wait for such a long period of time without ur support.
> My DOL: 03/05/11, file was forwarded twice to senior case officer once on 1 sep and then on 2nd Nov. Visa granted: 16/11/11.
> I wish luck to everyone. Hope you guys will get ur visas soon.


Hi Mattdhillon,

I tried to contact Visa officer and she has advised me that my file is still with my CO Harpreet Kaur but I had received an email from HK on 11/11/11 that my file has been forwarded for final assessment to a senior case officer. which leaves me in a dilemma as to who is speaking the truth could you please provide me with HK contact number and also confirm that in your case it was other way around i.e the visa officer had informed you that your file has been forwarded for final assessment and CO denied that.

Hope you are following this forum

Many Thanks


----------



## DS02

Kpatel85 said:


> wht u request to Isha?


additional photos thats it..........


----------



## Kpatel85

DS02 said:


> additional photos thats it..........


wht u say in ur email to Ms. Isha? so she gave u visa fast?

she approve ur visa or sumbody other?


----------



## missionposible

syd9 said:


> People with case officer Harpreet Kaur :
> 
> are u getting any replies / automatic replies from her lately ??
> 
> am getting nothing....and even when i keep on trying , my call has just to keep waiting.... is she back ?


The auto reply only comes when co on leave. So I sent a e mail but I don't get the auto one. So she is back.......


----------



## ana_aus

Sagem316 said:


> Hi Mattdhillon,
> 
> I tried to contact Visa officer and she has advised me that my file is still with my CO Harpreet Kaur but I had received an email from HK on 11/11/11 that my file has been forwarded for final assessment to a senior case officer. which leaves me in a dilemma as to who is speaking the truth could you please provide me with HK contact number and also confirm that in your case it was other way around i.e the visa officer had informed you that your file has been forwarded for final assessment and CO denied that.
> 
> Hope you are following this forum
> 
> Many Thanks


That's good news that your file has been forwarded for final approval... not long now..
:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## syd9

thankfully , i got successful today (after one nd half month of repeated attempts to get connected) in talkign tot he visa officer.

i had some queries for which she had to contact the case officer and she did that , and so its sure that our case officer Harpreet Kaur has returned from the holidays 

the otehr thing is , the visa officer told me my case had been forwarded to senior case officer for final decision. when asked when , she said sometime around the mid of october. 

now if she is right , then that means my case has been forwarded for final decision more than one month back !! so that leave me to wonder how much time do they take to make a final decision ??

from what i concluded from forum posts , it should be few weeks to roughly a few days more than a month. so should i expect my visa ? but from her words , there seemed no possibility in the coming few days. all she said was > it would be within 7 months timeline frame !! (


----------



## Kpatel85

*good luck*

new day. best luck to everybody waitin for visa


----------



## legendrama

Kpatel85 said:


> new day. best luck to everybody waitin for visa


Gud luck !!


----------



## br1310

everyone is tired and quite. dont know what to do ? confused stressed and helpless. i would like all case officers to read this thread to make them understand how much they are imp for us.


----------



## Kpatel85

Helpless, frustrated, missing partners, praying and bagging AHC to grant visas early.

Please please....


----------



## missionposible

Kpatel85 said:


> Helpless, frustrated, missing partners, praying and bagging AHC to grant visas early.
> 
> Please please....


Same here that why I am going to India just on my way to airport

Same request to AHC


----------



## Kpatel85

missionposible said:


> Same here that why I am going to India just on my way to airport
> 
> Same request to AHC


What's ur file date and co?


----------



## mrssehmbi

How much time it takes if case officer says file queued for final decision.


----------



## legendrama

mrssehmbi said:


> How much time it takes if case officer says file queued for final decision.


Lot of time. Still waiting in final queue since Oct.


----------



## Kpatel85

Any visa anybody?

Ana-aus, sagem, hirraj, dear, hsquare?

Anybody get visa?


----------



## HIRRAJ

Kpatel85 said:


> Any visa anybody?
> 
> Ana-aus, sagem, hirraj, dear, hsquare?
> 
> Anybody get visa?


No not yet,,,,,,,do know when????hopefully very soon as 7 months will be finish with in a week or so,,,,,,,,


----------



## Kpatel85

HIRRAJ said:


> No not yet,,,,,,,do know when????hopefully very soon as 7 months will be finish with in a week or so,,,,,,,,


What documants they asked you for? Why delay?


----------



## legendrama

VISA GRANTED !!!!!!! DOL - 5th July :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Kpatel85

legendrama said:


> VISA GRANTED !!!!!!! DOL - 5th July :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


congrats  surprise

lane:lane:


----------



## mrssehmbi

legendrama said:


> VISA GRANTED !!!!!!! DOL - 5th July :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations


----------



## legendrama

Congrats kpatel and sehmbi !! Yep , totally taken aback ! But the most pleasant surprise in life so far !!!  good luck to you guys !!


----------



## kkaussie

*Congratulations *

Hi,How did they convey when u got ur visa....i mean Phone call or E-mail?



legendrama said:


> VISA GRANTED !!!!!!! DOL - 5th July :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## legendrama

kkaussie said:


> Hi,How did they convey when u got ur visa....i mean Phone call or E-mail?


Email. No phone calls whatsoever during whole process. Happy happy happy


----------



## Kpatel85

legendrama said:


> Email. No phone calls whatsoever during whole process. Happy happy happy


Who sends email? CO or someone else?


----------



## legendrama

Kpatel85 said:


> Who sends email? CO or someone else?


Someone else. I guess he s the senior visa officer.


----------



## ana_aus

legendrama said:


> Someone else. I guess he s the senior visa officer.


so you basically don't know who your case officer was??
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## legendrama

ana_aus said:


> so you basically don't know who your case officer was??
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


No , sorry , not that dumb. I dunno where you got that from ! I was saying , the grant letter does not come from CO.


----------



## Kpatel85

legendrama said:


> No , sorry , not that dumb. I dunno where you got that from ! I was saying , the grant letter does not come from CO.


What's the name of person who sending u grant letter?


----------



## ana_aus

legendrama said:


> No , sorry , not that dumb. I dunno where you got that from ! I was saying , the grant letter does not come from CO.


Not saying you are dumb..... Happy at least someone is working at AHC - Delhi


----------



## legendrama

ana_aus said:


> Not saying you are dumb..... Happy at least someone is working at AHC - Delhi


My CO was Heena lal. In the last 6 months i"ve observed her to be the most efficient. Good luck !


----------



## syd9

legendrama said:


> VISA GRANTED !!!!!!! DOL - 5th July :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


hehhe congrats LEGENDRAMA ... i jst happend to chk all the posts today..in ur yesterday's post , u were saying > lot of time..still waiting..

then comes the brilliant today's post > got visa..

isnt it very wonderful ?  to be waiting endlessly a day before , nd to hav got visa the next day  must be very hapy !! congratulations to both of u 


my DOL is almost 15 days after u , nd my file has been waiting in between at the same station since sometime (they didnt tell me since when ) october mid . so though , nothing is a sure shot funda , still , ur today's post gives a hope... atleast , it makes the wait easier for next 15 days...after which the painful wait will start again..


goodluck


----------



## legendrama

syd9 said:


> hehhe congrats LEGENDRAMA ... i jst happend to chk all the posts today..in ur yesterday's post , u were saying > lot of time..still waiting..
> 
> then comes the brilliant today's post > got visa..
> 
> isnt it very wonderful ?  to be waiting endlessly a day before , nd to hav got visa the next day  must be very hapy !! congratulations to both of u
> 
> my DOL is almost 15 days after u , nd my file has been waiting in between at the same station since sometime (they didnt tell me since when ) october mid . so though , nothing is a sure shot funda , still , ur today's post gives a hope... atleast , it makes the wait easier for next 15 days...after which the painful wait will start again..
> 
> goodluck


Thanks Syd9 !! Yes ! Awesome feeling. There is no sure shot funda or logic behind this I guess. All depends when your CO actually submits for final Q and how many people are in the final Q . 

Hang on tight and Good luck !


----------



## br1310

congrats legendrama. happy for you mate.


@sagem16, @prijai, @hsquare, @ana_aus any updates from her ?


----------



## Hsquare

br1310 said:


> congrats legendrama. happy for you mate.
> 
> 
> @sagem16, @prijai, @hsquare, @ana_aus any updates from her ?



Got my visa y'day......
My DOL is 25 May 2011
Sent for final decision on 21 Nov 2011
Visa granted on 22 Nov 2011


----------



## ana_aus

Hsquare said:


> Got my visa y'day......
> My DOL is 25 May 2011
> Sent for final decision on 21 Nov 2011
> Visa granted on 22 Nov 2011


NICE!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## girilalli

Hsquare said:


> Got my visa y'day......
> My DOL is 25 May 2011
> Sent for final decision on 21 Nov 2011
> Visa granted on 22 Nov 2011


congrats


----------



## girilalli

dol 12th may 2011 still visa is not granted 
called the visa office but getting the same reply that file is forwarded to final decision
not knowing what to do


----------



## hitarth18

Hi all,

My Wifes Visa is Granted:

DOL: 12 July
Docs Requested / CO Assigned: 27 Sept
Docs Sent: 30 Sept
File for Final Decision: 11 Oct
Visa Granted: 24 Nov.

Thanks all on the forum for your support in these few days.

I wish you all get Visa ASAP.
Good Luck All !!

Hitarth


----------



## nimminambiar

Hi Hitarth

Wow Congratulations............................... i m really really happy for you... one of the main reasons to be happy like this is becoz.. i ws vouching on you tht when u get the visa .. i will probably get it pretty soon....... i dint get it so far.. but this has really boosted me.... 

Congos again...............:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## nimminambiar

Hi Hitrath,

one more thing i would like to ask.. who emailed u the confirmation.. was it our CO Sadana or somebody else.. ? whats the persons name if its not Sadana.. 

Thanks
Nimmi


----------



## Kpatel85

Is this fair?

Ppl who applied in July get their visa but ppl who applies in may or June still waiting?

Confused 😢😨😢😨


----------



## mrssehmbi

Kpatel85 said:


> Is this fair?
> 
> Ppl who applied in July get their visa but ppl who applies in may or June still waiting?
> 
> Confused dde22dde28dde22dde28


Visa processing is never first come first service for any country, what goes within is a big mystery. God bless everyone.


----------



## nimminambiar

I dont know how much true it is.. but in this very forum i had read that, the annual cycle for visa processing ends in month of June, and the new cycle starts in July, there by the applications that have been loged before July gets nearly lesser preference than the once loged in July, August, Septemeber.. n than in the later months the preferences flow as normal... 

Thanks
Nimmi Nambiar.


----------



## nimminambiar

syd9 said:


> hehhe congrats LEGENDRAMA ... i jst happend to chk all the posts today..in ur yesterday's post , u were saying > lot of time..still waiting..
> 
> then comes the brilliant today's post > got visa..
> 
> isnt it very wonderful ?  to be waiting endlessly a day before , nd to hav got visa the next day  must be very hapy !! congratulations to both of u
> 
> 
> my DOL is almost 15 days after u , nd my file has been waiting in between at the same station since sometime (they didnt tell me since when ) october mid . so though , nothing is a sure shot funda , still , ur today's post gives a hope... atleast , it makes the wait easier for next 15 days...after which the painful wait will start again..
> 
> 
> goodluck



Hey syd9,

My dol is also 20th of July
Co is Sadana Mousumi
Date documnet requestd is 3rd of oct
File moved to final decision 13th oct
waiting for Visa grant...
what are ur details..

regards
Nimmi


----------



## mosh2212

dear isha...we are relying on you....for all those who got thr visas...congratulations...hope i get mine soon!!!:-(


----------



## mrssehmbi

Yippie got my visa today


----------



## nimminambiar

mrssehmbi said:


> Yippie got my visa today


Congratulations... can you tell me when was ur file sent to final decision..?


----------



## kkaussie

*Congrats*

Congratulations Mrssehmbi...
Ur very lucky to get ur visa in 128 days...we are still waiting for our's(163 days)..we have the same CO Neeru mary..She is also one of the slowest to give Visas...I think 'Dear' is still waiting for Visa from Neeru(185 days).
All the very best for ur future....Atleast it gives us a little bit of hope that our's will be soon.... Com-on Neeru U Can Do It 





mrssehmbi said:


> Yippie got my visa today


----------



## hp2011

nimminambiar said:


> I dont know how much true it is.. but in this very forum i had read that, the annual cycle for visa processing ends in month of June, and the new cycle starts in July, there by the applications that have been loged before July gets nearly lesser preference than the once loged in July, August, Septemeber.. n than in the later months the preferences flow as normal...
> 
> Thanks
> Nimmi Nambiar.


good work, did u work out on whole scenario or..


----------



## Tarun158

*Finally......*

Finally Got Visa.....
DOL 25th July
CO Harpreet kaur
Got Visa on 25th november


----------



## ana_aus

Sagem316 said:


> Hi Mattdhillon,
> 
> I tried to contact Visa officer and she has advised me that my file is still with my CO Harpreet Kaur but I had received an email from HK on 11/11/11 that my file has been forwarded for final assessment to a senior case officer. which leaves me in a dilemma as to who is speaking the truth could you please provide me with HK contact number and also confirm that in your case it was other way around i.e the visa officer had informed you that your file has been forwarded for final assessment and CO denied that.
> 
> Hope you are following this forum
> 
> Many Thanks


Any Update????? Looks like HK is also clearing some files


----------



## HIRRAJ

*Final Decision*

Guys,

Finally i have received the email from CO on SAT state that He completed assessment of our application and advice us that file has been queued for decision.

So Hopefully not long now,,,,,

Does this mean all docs has been finalize and not needed any more documents?

DOL:02/05.

Thanks,

Raj.


----------



## baj

Tarun158 said:


> Finally Got Visa.....
> DOL 25th July
> CO Harpreet kaur
> Got Visa on 25th november


Many congratulations Tarun, Gives me some hope that they do finalise some files within about 4 months. I just hope that my better half reaches before the Christmas.

All the very best..

Cheers.


----------



## kkaussie

*Senior CO*

Mrssehmbi,

Could u plz tell who ur Senior CO is,the one who granted ur visa?

Cheers





mrssehmbi said:


> Yippie got my visa today


----------



## kkaussie

*Final Decision*

Guyz,
I thinks its more important to know who ur Senior CO is once ur file
gets forwarded.There's no point making ph calls and sending emails to
the CO.As they don't have any control anymore.We should try and get in
touch with Senior CO.

One of my friend got her visa on 26/11...DOL 17/06/11 
CO:Neeru Mary
Senior CO:Hardeep S Sodhi

I'm just curious to know if all the files handled by Neeru gets forwarded to
Senior CO:Hardeep S Sodhi...If anyone got their visa granted from Neeru/Hardeep 
plz let us know.

Regards
KK


----------



## mrssehmbi

kkaussie said:


> Guyz,
> I thinks its more important to know who ur Senior CO is once ur file
> gets forwarded.There's no point making ph calls and sending emails to
> the CO.As they don't have any control anymore.We should try and get in
> touch with Senior CO.
> 
> One of my friend got her visa on 26/11...DOL 17/06/11
> CO:Neeru Mary
> Senior CO:Hardeep S Sodhi
> 
> I'm just curious to know if all the files handled by Neeru gets forwarded to
> Senior CO:Hardeep S Sodhi...If anyone got their visa granted from Neeru/Hardeep
> plz let us know.
> 
> Regards
> KK


The same duo neeru n hardeep got my visa on 26/11


----------



## kkaussie

*Thanks*

Thanks for that..Ill call Hardeep on Monday..If my guess is right then he should have our file...fingers crossed



mrssehmbi said:


> The same duo neeru n hardeep got my visa on 26/11


----------



## renita

Oh thats lovely conrgratulations!..I am still awaiting my visa.DOL 06/05/11 still pending.I thought they took it monthwise but that doesnt seem the case, they have even cleared 17/06/11 cases..:confused2::confused2:]


----------



## renita

Hi can someone forward me the latest excel please.My CO Atul Bakshi..any feedback on this guy..dunno what is he waiting for..


----------



## formula1_5030

*Atul Bakshi*



renita said:


> Hi can someone forward me the latest excel please.My CO Atul Bakshi..any feedback on this guy..dunno what is he waiting for..


Hi 
My Co is also Atul Bakshi, did u email him or tried to contact him, cos I did an email but no reply so far it's been more than a month. 
My clo - 28 July 2011.


----------



## Sagem316

Got a good news to share!!!!!!!!!!!!Yes u guessed it right finally got my visa on Friday!!!!Thanks for all your and help


----------



## br1310

@Sagem316 congrates mate good news.


----------



## br1310

@ana_aus you are next mate as per spreadsheet


----------



## kkaussie

Sagem316 said:


> Got a good news to share!!!!!!!!!!!!Yes u guessed it right finally got my visa on Friday!!!!Thanks for all your and help


Congrats Mate


----------



## Kpatel85

Sagem316 said:


> Got a good news to share!!!!!!!!!!!!Yes u guessed it right finally got my visa on Friday!!!!Thanks for all your and help


Congrats Sagem. I tell u last week you get visa last week. u got it.

happy with you.

enjoy. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

lane: To Australia lane:


----------



## Sagem316

Kpatel85 said:


> Congrats Sagem. I tell u last week you get visa last week. u got it.
> 
> happy with you.
> 
> enjoy. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> lane: To Australia lane:


Thanks and will hope and pray for everyone waiting here for their Visas to be finalized soon


----------



## kkaussie

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL&pli=1


----------



## HIRRAJ

Sagem316 said:


> Got a good news to share!!!!!!!!!!!!Yes u guessed it right finally got my visa on Friday!!!!Thanks for all your and help


Congratulations mate, I am happy for you, i know it is been long time,,,,,,,

Still I am waiting,,,,same DOL 02/05,,,,my file forward to final decision on last Friday,,

What you think when should i get visa????// please advice.

RAJ


----------



## HIRRAJ

HIRRAJ said:


> Congratulations mate, I am happy for you, i know it is been long time,,,,,,,
> 
> Still I am waiting,,,,same DOL 02/05,,,,my file forward to final decision on last Friday,,
> 
> What you think when should i get visa????// please advice.
> 
> RAJ


I will be very disappoint AND can not give answer reason to anyone if it is not come this week,,,,,,,,,I ONLY WHO DID NOT GET VISA YET


----------



## ana_aus

Sagem316 said:


> Got a good news to share!!!!!!!!!!!!Yes u guessed it right finally got my visa on Friday!!!!Thanks for all your and help


Yeeepeeee!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ana_aus

br1310 said:


> @ana_aus you are next mate as per spreadsheet


fingers crossed!!

:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## Kpatel85

ana_aus said:


> fingers crossed!!
> 
> :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


1st Hirraj, then Ana-aus and then me.


----------



## Sagem316

HIRRAJ said:


> I will be very disappoint AND can not give answer reason to anyone if it is not come this week,,,,,,,,,I ONLY WHO DID NOT GET VISA YET


Hi Hirraj,

Don't worry if its forwarded for final decision just ring the visa information centre and politely explain u r situation I found them to be helpful and if possible try to speak to your CO and again request her to pursue the Senior CO to speed up the process. That's what I had done and it worked for me.


----------



## girilalli

got visa yestarday
DOL 12/05/2011


----------



## syd9

nimminambiar said:


> Hey syd9,
> 
> My dol is also 20th of July
> Co is Sadana Mousumi
> Date documnet requestd is 3rd of oct
> File moved to final decision 13th oct
> waiting for Visa grant...
> what are ur details..
> 
> regards
> Nimmi




hi Nimmi

dol is 19 july
co is harpreet kaur
no documents were asked for
file moved to final decision : smtime during mid october , dnt know the date

waiting for visa grant


----------



## pdb99

Hi All,

Can someone pls let me know how is CO Neeru Mary in processing applications.

Dol.... 28-6-2011

Case officer assigned... 7-9-2011

1st medical .... 28-6-2011

Final medical report reached at new delhi... 14-10-2011

School Leaving Certificates - Original & Marriage Pics asked as additional documents. - Provided that on time.

Form 815 submitted on 15/11/2011

Completed 5 months.

Please let me know.

Many Thanks

PDB99


----------



## Kpatel85

*who lucky today?*

AHC New Delhi open now.

let see who get lucky today.

is it : HirRaj, or Ana_aus or me?

Good luck to us three. we all get visa this week.

God Bless us and god bless AHC people to process fast visa.


----------



## kkaussie

*Case Officer*

We also have Neeru as our CO n we r still waiting DOL 16/06/11.

She's usually very slow but over the past week she has granted a 
few visas(128 days and 160 days).Each case is different and of-course 
u got to have a lil bit of luck too.

All u can do is just wait and hope for the best.

Gud Luk





pdb99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone pls let me know how is CO Neeru Mary in processing applications.
> 
> Dol.... 28-6-2011
> 
> Case officer assigned... 7-9-2011
> 
> 1st medical .... 28-6-2011
> 
> Final medical report reached at new delhi... 14-10-2011
> 
> School Leaving Certificates - Original & Marriage Pics asked as additional documents. - Provided that on time.
> 
> Form 815 submitted on 15/11/2011
> 
> Completed 5 months.
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> PDB99


----------



## pdb99

*Thank You.*

Thank You KKaussie.

What did she ask from you. i.e. additional documents. I also had read the comments about having a senior case officer. I have e-mailed her a couple of times to know about the status - No Reply from her side. Have you got any updates about your application. Well till now completed 5 months. Let's see how it goes.

Please let me know

Many Thanks

PDB99



kkaussie said:


> We also have Neeru as our CO n we r still waiting DOL 16/06/11.
> 
> She's usually very slow but over the past week she has granted a
> few visas(128 days and 160 days).Each case is different and of-course
> u got to have a lil bit of luck too.
> 
> All u can do is just wait and hope for the best.
> 
> Gud Luk


----------



## nimminambiar

Finally got my Visa today.. m so so so so happy..i cannot even express how happy i feel............................ thanks a ton to all the folks in this forum who helped so much with all the information they have provided... here are my details..

Co: Sadana Mousumi
DOL: 20th July 2011
CO Assigned on 3rd Oct 2011
Date file sent to Final decision: 13th Oct 2011
Visa Grant Date: 29th Nov 2011
Senior CO who emailed: Sodhi, Hardeep.

M soo soooo happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## kkaussie

*CO*

She just asked for PCC,Email's and Ph call records. 

She did not respond to any of our emails or Ph calls.My wife got thru to her only once and Neeru basically told her it would take 7 Months...and they got all the documents required...and the file was sent for final decision(do know the date).









pdb99 said:


> Thank You KKaussie.
> 
> What did she ask from you. i.e. additional documents. I also had read the comments about having a senior case officer. I have e-mailed her a couple of times to know about the status - No Reply from her side. Have you got any updates about your application. Well till now completed 5 months. Let's see how it goes.
> 
> Please let me know
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> PDB99


----------



## mosh2212

People who have applied in july have got thr visas while some who have applied in june are still waitin!!why is it like that!!am happy for all those who got thr visas..congratulations to all of you!!!


----------



## br1310

can someone please give harpreet kaur number ? i am trying to call AHC bloody no one is picking up.


----------



## shahmrunal

hi, i'm new to this forum... and have been some of these posts... really helpful..

my wife is going to apply 309-100 in 1-2 days of time..as most of docs are ready now.

Can someone pls tell me: Does it make difference in time line when applying direct through Australian high commission new Delhi or applying through VFS new delhi?


If there is no difference in processing times then whats the benefit to apply through VFS?


----------



## kkaussie

New day brings renewed hope.

Hoping my wife gets here before Xmas..its bout time they clear up May n June files.
Getting stressed n frustrated

Gud luck guyz


----------



## Kpatel85

*new day new hope*

another new day, new hopes for Hirraj, ana_aus, me and many others.

mera number kab aayega :confused2:

please AHC guys, please issue our visas today.

ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2:


----------



## hp2011

Kpatel85 said:


> another new day, new hopes for Hirraj, ana_aus, me and many others.
> 
> mera number kab aayega :confused2:
> 
> please AHC guys, please issue our visas today.
> 
> ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2:


Hi Kpatel,

Whats ur DOL?


----------



## Kpatel85

hp2011 said:


> Hi Kpatel,
> 
> Whats ur DOL?


2nd June. What is your?


----------



## syd9

nimminambiar said:


> Finally got my Visa today.. m so so so so happy..i cannot even express how happy i feel............................ thanks a ton to all the folks in this forum who helped so much with all the information they have provided... here are my details..
> 
> Co: Sadana Mousumi
> DOL: 20th July 2011
> CO Assigned on 3rd Oct 2011
> Date file sent to Final decision: 13th Oct 2011
> Visa Grant Date: 29th Nov 2011
> Senior CO who emailed: Sodhi, Hardeep.
> 
> M soo soooo happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


congratulations  thats a great news 

my timeline starts from exactly a day before u and then , is the same as urs...except for that my case officer is different..... i dnt know why they r taking time for my case ...but still , as its not too late , so keeping my fingers crossed happily... bt after a few days , anxiety levels will start rising up (

goodluck everyone


----------



## pdb99

*Hi*



kkaussie said:


> New day brings renewed hope.
> 
> Hoping my wife gets here before Xmas..its bout time they clear up May n June files.
> Getting stressed n frustrated
> 
> Gud luck guyz


I`m hoping the same for my wife, her b`day coming soon. KKaussie, does your status online shows - as case with senior officer or is it still the same. As u informed me that Neeru Mary takes 123-160 days, I have completed 5 months. Any Good chances of getting visas soon. What do u think. Pls reply.


----------



## pdb99

*Hi*



nimminambiar said:


> Finally got my Visa today.. m so so so so happy..i cannot even express how happy i feel............................ thanks a ton to all the folks in this forum who helped so much with all the information they have provided... here are my details..
> 
> Co: Sadana Mousumi
> DOL: 20th July 2011
> CO Assigned on 3rd Oct 2011
> Date file sent to Final decision: 13th Oct 2011
> Visa Grant Date: 29th Nov 2011
> Senior CO who emailed: Sodhi, Hardeep.
> 
> M soo soooo happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Good Luck


----------



## kkaussie

*Timeline*

What i meant was someone got issued their visa in 123 and 160 days respectively.It took even 200 days for some.. there's no set timeline other than the std 7 month. 
The status msg hasn't changed since day one...we only heard from Neeru verbally that the file was moved for final decision...Hope for the best...Gud luck

Follow the Spreadsheet to get a better idea.

KK





pdb99 said:


> I`m hoping the same for my wife, her b`day coming soon. KKaussie, does your status online shows - as case with senior officer or is it still the same. As u informed me that Neeru Mary takes 123-160 days, I have completed 5 months. Any Good chances of getting visas soon. What do u think. Pls reply.


----------



## ccgirl

pdb99 said:


> I`m hoping the same for my wife, her b`day coming soon. KKaussie, does your status online shows - as case with senior officer or is it still the same. As u informed me that Neeru Mary takes 123-160 days, I have completed 5 months. Any Good chances of getting visas soon. What do u think. Pls reply.


how to check the status online ?


----------



## HIRRAJ

*Any one???????*

Guys,

Is there anyone here who's DOL nearer me and did not get visa yet? At least i feel there is someone with me than ,,,,,,,i m speechless now a days......

DOL:02/05

RAJ


----------



## baj

nimminambiar said:


> Finally got my Visa today.. m so so so so happy..i cannot even express how happy i feel............................ thanks a ton to all the folks in this forum who helped so much with all the information they have provided... here are my details..
> 
> Co: Sadana Mousumi
> DOL: 20th July 2011
> CO Assigned on 3rd Oct 2011
> Date file sent to Final decision: 13th Oct 2011
> Visa Grant Date: 29th Nov 2011
> Senior CO who emailed: Sodhi, Hardeep.
> 
> M soo soooo happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Many congratulations and have a happy life with your partner. The is getting closer when I will announce the good news on this forum


----------



## mosh2212

finally its a good news.!!!!!!!....finally got my visa...i cant express how i feel today...got up in the morning with this pleasant surprise.i am so happyyyyyyyy!!!!i am just speechless...


Co: Isha babbar
DOL: 30 june 2011
CO Assigned on 27 august 2011
Date file sent to Final decision: 29th nov
Visa Grant Date: 30th Nov 2011
Senior CO who emailed: Malinda kaur

i am so happyy!!!


----------



## HIRRAJ

HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there anyone here who's DOL nearer me and did not get visa yet? At least i feel there is someone with me than ,,,,,,,i m speechless now a days......
> 
> DOL:02/05
> 
> RAJ


I delete my name a while ago from spreed sheet as i do not want anyone to be disappoint to see this.....


----------



## mosh2212

Kpatel85 said:


> another new day, new hopes for Hirraj, ana_aus, me and many others.
> 
> mera number kab aayega :confused2:
> 
> please AHC guys, please issue our visas today.
> 
> ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2:



You will get urs soon now...dont worry!!!!!


----------



## baj

shahmrunal said:


> hi, i'm new to this forum... and have been some of these posts... really helpful..
> 
> my wife is going to apply 309-100 in 1-2 days of time..as most of docs are ready now.
> 
> Can someone pls tell me: Does it make difference in time line when applying direct through Australian high commission new Delhi or applying through VFS new delhi?
> 
> 
> If there is no difference in processing times then whats the benefit to apply through VFS?


I guess not. VFS is nothing but a kind of courier service. You have an option of submitting your file directly to the AHC, New Delhi. Personally, I think you better send through a private courier rather than VFS. I prepared a really nice file with tabs and an index outlining all the documents with a cover letter but when my wife went to VFS to submit the file, they wrecked everything and put them in a totally different order, I don't even know if the cover letter went through or not. 

The other thing is that if you courier it by yourself, then AHC will probably acknowledge the receipt of your file or something similar. 

But turly speaking, I don't know the difference in terms of timelines. It totally depends on case, I guess.

Hope the above was useful to you.

All the best. Cheers. BJ


----------



## baj

mosh2212 said:


> finally its a good news.!!!!!!!....finally got my visa...i cant express how i feel today...got up in the morning with this pleasant surprise.i am so happyyyyyyyy!!!!i am just speechless...
> 
> 
> Co: Isha babbar
> DOL: 30 june 2011
> CO Assigned on 27 august 2011
> Date file sent to Final decision: 29th nov
> Visa Grant Date: 30th Nov 2011
> Senior CO who emailed: Malinda kaur
> 
> i am so happyy!!!


Congratulations and all the very best. Cheers. :clap2:


----------



## Kpatel85

mosh2212 said:


> You will get urs soon now...dont worry!!!!!


Congrats yaar. Happy for you


----------



## Kpatel85

HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there anyone here who's DOL nearer me and did not get visa yet? At least i feel there is someone with me than ,,,,,,,i m speechless now a days......
> 
> DOL:02/05
> 
> RAJ


I with you. 2/6. have faith and pray to god. you get ur visa today. i pray to god.

ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2:


----------



## Kpatel85

*ana_aus, dear?*

hey guys,

u get ur visas? Ana_aus? Dear?


----------



## pdb99

ccgirl said:


> how to check the status online ?


http://www.vfs-au-in.com/index.aspx

Then on left hand side click track your passport ... Enter passport number & select permanent migration submit


----------



## pdb99

kkaussie said:


> What i meant was someone got issued their visa in 123 and 160 days respectively.It took even 200 days for some.. there's no set timeline other than the std 7 month.
> The status msg hasn't changed since day one...we only heard from Neeru verbally that the file was moved for final decision...Hope for the best...Gud luck
> 
> Follow the Spreadsheet to get a better idea.
> 
> KK


Which spread sheet ?


----------



## ccgirl

pdb99 said:


> Which spread sheet ?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6R2c&hl=en_GB&rm=full&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## hp2011

kpatel85 said:


> 2nd june. What is your?


24/06


----------



## kkaussie

pdb99 said:


> Which spread sheet ?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VSV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL&pli=1

Add urs...it's very handy.


----------



## hp2011

Congrats Mosh2212,

And Hirraj, do not get discouraged, all is well.
In fact I have been desperately waiting visa for my wife n kids. I know how much painful it is. Its 14 months I am away from my family.

Requesting all AHC officers to give visa faster. pls.


----------



## renita

formula1_5030 said:


> Hi
> My Co is also Atul Bakshi, did u email him or tried to contact him, cos I did an email but no reply so far it's been more than a month.
> My clo - 28 July 2011.


Yes i did call the AHC couple of times..they told me the 07 mth time frame thing, i later sent atul bakshi an email..to which he never replied.finally he was courteous enough to call only to tel me that it takes an average of 07 months to get the visa, so I need to wait..surprisingly they are clearing jun jul visas..may visas stil on hold


----------



## renita

Hi Hirraj..whats the status of ur visa?my DOL 06/05..stil waiting for the results..


----------



## HIRRAJ

*Here we are!!!!!!*

Guys,

Finally after almost 7 months wait my wife got visa today,,,,,,,

DOL: 02/05.

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## HIRRAJ

HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally after almost 7 months wait my wife got visa today,,,,,,,
> 
> DOL: 02/05.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


I hope every one get visa soon,,,,only one thing every one should understand is all depends on your luck and CO how long it will take,,,,,it will not be any difference if u call every day for visa,,,,they will do whenever they want and who ever lucky they will get the visa,,,it is like Lottery ticket....


----------



## Kpatel85

HIRRAJ said:


> I hope every one get visa soon,,,,only one thing every one should understand is all depends on your luck and CO how long it will take,,,,,it will not be any difference if u call every day for visa,,,,they will do whenever they want and who ever lucky they will get the visa,,,it is like Lottery ticket....


congratulations. :clap2::clap2: i told u earlier today u get ur visa today. lane:lane:

my prayer work for u. now plz plz pray for me.

ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2:


----------



## Kpatel85

HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally after almost 7 months wait my wife got visa today,,,,,,,
> 
> DOL: 02/05.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


when ws ur file sent for final decision?


----------



## HIRRAJ

renita said:


> Hi Hirraj..whats the status of ur visa?my DOL 06/05..stil waiting for the results..


First thing you have to find out is where is your file,,,with CO or with Senior CO ? if it went to FD than it will not take long,,,,,,,u will get visa with in a week once your CO finished the assessment.....


----------



## HIRRAJ

Kpatel85 said:


> congratulations. :clap2::clap2: i told u earlier today u get ur visa today. lane:lane:
> 
> my prayer work for u. now plz plz pray for me.
> 
> ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2:


My best wishes always with u dear,,,anytime,,,,Thanks for that

I know few facts of AHC now so if you need help let me know,,i am active with in this forum in last 5 months so i know little bit,,,,,

So hope for the best and never loose the hope,,,,,


----------



## HIRRAJ

kpatel85 said:


> when ws ur file sent for final decision?


25/11


----------



## Kpatel85

HIRRAJ said:


> 25/11


Who is your CO?


----------



## Kpatel85

HIRRAJ said:


> 25/11


Senior CO I mean


----------



## Nidhi

HIRRAJ said:


> First thing you have to find out is where is your file,,,with CO or with Senior CO ? if it went to FD than it will not take long,,,,,,,u will get visa with in a week once your CO finished the assessment.....


Congratulations to you and your wife. I had a question as to how did u know whether your file is with CO or Senior CO?


----------



## Kpatel85

*good morning*

Good morning peple

new month new day so new hope

lets see who get lucky today in AHC visa lottery.

good luck to everbody.


----------



## Kpatel85

*@ Ana_Aus*

Do u get ur visa yet ana-aus?

:confused2:


----------



## pdb99

*CO Or Senior CO*



Nidhi said:


> Congratulations to you and your wife. I had a question as to how did u know whether your file is with CO or Senior CO?


I have the same question in my mind. Yesterday i tried calling AHC, someone did answer the call, asked me the passport number, confirmed details, and informed that she will place me on a quick hold and hung up. Tired again in vain. What do you suggest.

Many Thanks.

PDB99


----------



## hp2011

I have to wait some more time.

Received a call from CO after 5 months, asking my Indian PCC. 

Friends , pray to God for giving me patience to keep up faith on him


----------



## Kpatel85

hp2011 said:


> I have to wait some more time.
> 
> Received a call from CO after 5 months, asking my Indian PCC.
> 
> Friends , pray to God for giving me patience to keep up faith on him


don't u submit indian pcc earlier?

it take 1-2 week. if u have contects in police, it will come early. but i think u need to apply through regional passport office in india. they will give u pcc that is valid for visa.

pls. apply early. today.


----------



## hp2011

Kpatel85 said:


> don't u submit indian pcc earlier?
> 
> it take 1-2 week. if u have contects in police, it will come early. but i think u need to apply through regional passport office in india. they will give u pcc that is valid for visa.
> 
> pls. apply early. today.


I did, but recent one is needed, as it's been 14 months for me here in Australia and need to submit through Indian Embassy in Australia.


----------



## RTPry

*spouse visa processing time*



ravin4all said:


> Hi InOZland,
> 
> I received an email saying my file is now sent for final decision & is queued for decision. This is 6th month & 2nd week since I have applied.
> 
> ATUL BAKSHI is really the most incompetent CO. My wife based on JASP`s advise called AHC & Complained. When she managed to talk to ATUL , he responded in a very funny way. He did not ask her file reference no, said her that he is working on a lot of files & cannot tell when he would see our file.
> 
> Then we wrote a strong email to Global help desk & next day ATUL bakshi called my wife for interview ( He is the only one interviewing people). Out of grudge, he asked my wife stupid questions like why you married someone whom you only knew for sometime. Do you know if your hubby has previous relationships or children from previous relationships??? what CRAP.
> 
> He then said that writing strong email to global help-desks disheartens him & he was trying to do his best.
> 
> Next day after the interview i.e. yesterday I got an email that my file was sent for final decision. I dont know how much I have to await before I get my VISA.
> 
> I am the only one in this forum who applied very early & still have no visa.
> 
> ATULISM at its worst !!!!!!!!


Hi Ravin4all,

I am new to this forum and after reading your post I would say that I am also sailing in the same boat. I applied my visa on 27th apr 2011. Its almost 7 months and 1 week now. I am not granted with the visa yet. Whenever i try to contact the AHC, they were only able to tell me they are still processing my application. But I have not heard anything from them. Its highly disappointing

I m really awaiting for my visa.


----------



## RTPry

*spouse visa processing time*



ravin4all said:


> Hi InOZland,
> 
> I received an email saying my file is now sent for final decision & is queued for decision. This is 6th month & 2nd week since I have applied.
> 
> ATUL BAKSHI is really the most incompetent CO. My wife based on JASP`s advise called AHC & Complained. When she managed to talk to ATUL , he responded in a very funny way. He did not ask her file reference no, said her that he is working on a lot of files & cannot tell when he would see our file.
> 
> Then we wrote a strong email to Global help desk & next day ATUL bakshi called my wife for interview ( He is the only one interviewing people). Out of grudge, he asked my wife stupid questions like why you married someone whom you only knew for sometime. Do you know if your hubby has previous relationships or children from previous relationships??? what CRAP.
> 
> He then said that writing strong email to global help-desks disheartens him & he was trying to do his best.
> 
> Next day after the interview i.e. yesterday I got an email that my file was sent for final decision. I dont know how much I have to await before I get my VISA.
> 
> I am the only one in this forum who applied very early & still have no visa.
> 
> ATULISM at its worst !!!!!!!!


Hi Ravin4all,

I am new to this forum and after reading your post I would say that I am also sailing in the same boat. I applied my visa on 27th apr 2011. Its almost 7 months and 1 week now. I am not granted with the visa yet. Whenever i try to contact the AHC, they were only able to tell me they are still processing my application. But I have not heard anything from them. Its highly disappointing

I m really awaiting for my visa.


----------



## HIRRAJ

pdb99 said:


> I have the same question in my mind. Yesterday i tried calling AHC, someone did answer the call, asked me the passport number, confirmed details, and informed that she will place me on a quick hold and hung up. Tired again in vain. What do you suggest.
> 
> Many Thanks.
> 
> PDB99


The best way to get contact AHC is via email, send email to CO,,,,as operators do not have enough information except saying that 7 months time period...


----------



## HIRRAJ

Kpatel85 said:


> Who is your CO?


CO was Jitin Rawal,,,he is very good actually in terms of reply email and give right information,,,,i do know who was senior CO,,,,,

RAJ


----------



## renita

HIRRAJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally after almost 7 months wait my wife got visa today,,,,,,,
> 
> DOL: 02/05.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



Many Congratulations!!


----------



## renita

RTPry said:


> Hi Ravin4all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and after reading your post I would say that I am also sailing in the same boat. I applied my visa on 27th apr 2011. Its almost 7 months and 1 week now. I am not granted with the visa yet. Whenever i try to contact the AHC, they were only able to tell me they are still processing my application. But I have not heard anything from them. Its highly disappointing
> 
> I m really awaiting for my visa.


Hello RTPry..Me too sailing in the same boat.my DOl 06/05 and CO atul bakshi.Its now almost nearing 07 months.He too asked me some stupid additional docs which practically cannot be possible to provide.He called me only once becoz I kept sending him some reminders.But still no news from Him.I dont know why but he is the only CO who is doing this.Dont know whats his prob.


----------



## renita

RTPry said:


> Hi Ravin4all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and after reading your post I would say that I am also sailing in the same boat. I applied my visa on 27th apr 2011. Its almost 7 months and 1 week now. I am not granted with the visa yet. Whenever i try to contact the AHC, they were only able to tell me they are still processing my application. But I have not heard anything from them. Its highly disappointing
> 
> I m really awaiting for my visa.


Hi Ravin4all
I share the same feelings with you.We are the only ones behind in this forum.People applied in july have recieved visas even june as well.Its very unfortunate to have applied during Apr/May..lets keep our fingers crossed


----------



## RTPry

Hi All,

Do u ppl have any idea about Global help desk ( AHC) email ID.. If so can u plz share it.

Regards,

RTPry.


----------



## RTPry

renita said:


> Hello RTPry..Me too sailing in the same boat.my DOl 06/05 and CO atul bakshi.Its now almost nearing 07 months.He too asked me some stupid additional docs which practically cannot be possible to provide.He called me only once becoz I kept sending him some reminders.But still no news from Him.I dont know why but he is the only CO who is doing this.Dont know whats his prob.


Hi Renita,

As far as I know many CO are really good esp in replying mails and providing informations. Few of my friends who applied their visa in may, june have got their visa approved.  

I came to know my CO only a month back. When we tried to reach him, they gave us his email ID. We sent him a mail, but there is no response at all, which is really very frustrating.  

Hoping for the best.  

Regards,

RTPry.


----------



## kkaussie

*Finally..... *

Guyz,

My wife finally got her visa after a LoooooooonG wait.

DOL: 16/06/2011
CO: Neeru Mary
Senior CO: Malinda Kaur
Additional 
Docs: PCC and Emails
Visa Grant: 1/12/2011

I couldn't believe my eyes when i first saw the email but its slowly syncing in now.
Not sure if the email that I've sent a couple of days ago kinda acted as a catalyst.
But definitely chase em up with emails and explain to them ur situation.

This forum has been so helpful to get thru the agonizing wait..I wish everyone with tons of joy and success...Keep the info coming guys..its worth it..!

All the best lane:lane:lane:


----------



## we1144

Hi Guys,

Can you please advise, how and where to get Police Clearance from for wife in India?????

Thanks Heaps!!


----------



## fionamit

*Assurance of support*

can anybody enlighten how long does it takes to assess Aos from centrelink


----------



## HIRRAJ

we1144 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you please advise, how and where to get Police Clearance from for wife in India?????
> 
> Thanks Heaps!!


Dear you need to take first local pcc from nearest police station and than needs go to the passport office with local pcc,passport and email from CO, that's what we have done


----------



## we1144

HIRRAJ said:


> Dear you need to take first local pcc from nearest police station and than needs go to the passport office with local pcc,passport and email from CO, that's what we have done


Thanks HIRAJ!
Is it a particular form or something??


----------



## ccgirl

kkaussie said:


> Guyz,
> 
> My wife finally got her visa after a LoooooooonG wait.
> 
> DOL: 16/06/2011
> CO: Neeru Mary
> Senior CO: Malinda Kaur
> Additional
> Docs: PCC and Emails
> Visa Grant: 1/12/2011
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes when i first saw the email but its slowly syncing in now.
> Not sure if the email that I've sent a couple of days ago kinda acted as a catalyst.
> But definitely chase em up with emails and explain to them ur situation.
> 
> This forum has been so helpful to get thru the agonizing wait..I wish everyone with tons of joy and success...Keep the info coming guys..its worth it..!
> 
> All the best lane:lane:lane:



Hi KKaussie, r u in the excel sheet ?


----------



## we1144

*Police clearence certificate*



HIRRAJ said:


> Dear you need to take first local pcc from nearest police station and than needs go to the passport office with local pcc,passport and email from CO, that's what we have done


also .... so you can get it done the same day??

Any other experiences,,,, with how to get a Police clearance???

Thanks all!


----------



## we1144

*My CO is playing dirty games now!!!

3 months ago we sent her information as asked by her... original PCC, affidavits, 16 pics (only 10 requested), copy of chats and mails.....

Now she wants same stuff again...
*
*WTF!!!*


----------



## fionamit

we1144 said:


> Thanks HIRAJ!
> Is it a particular form or something??


log on to passportindia.gov.in and on left side click apply for pcc and follow instructions its very simple u ll get it in a day


----------



## fionamit

we1144 said:


> also .... so you can get it done the same day??
> 
> Any other experiences,,,, with how to get a Police clearance???
> 
> Thanks all!


yes u can get it in one day logon to passportindia.gov.in fill in apply for a pcc and its preaty simple


----------



## RTPry

we1144 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you please advise, how and where to get Police Clearance from for wife in India?????
> 
> Thanks Heaps!!


Hi,

You can get PCC in the passport office. You just need to fill in the form which is available there or u can download it from d website. Along with the filled appln u have submit ur original passport and proof of ur residence.


Hope this helps u 

Good luck!


----------



## syd9

*hi*



we1144 said:


> Thanks HIRAJ!
> Is it a particular form or something??


hi guys... i had a lot of trouble with my passport nd pcc stuff... so hv got some info with me..wanna share it... dnt exactly knw to wt extent it is true , bt i hope its almost accurate 

you have to go to the passport india website as told by everyone...and download a form and submit it...

for chandigarh and banglore , just filling the form online means it has been submitted. u just have to walk in ANYTIME (like i did) to the passport office and give the print out of the submitted online application . they would see your passport . and in 15 minutes , you will get your PCC . 

for other cities , you have to fill up a form i think , and then take an appointment and same process follows.


other thing is , PCC is generally issued the same day if the address on the passport is same as your present address .
Getting PCC on the same day is even more sure if you guys just changed your address to the new one ( the address of in laws/ spouse) . Because , for this new address adjustment on passport , they have already doen police verification. so during PCC, they dont do the police verification again.

but in other cases , they might again ask for police verification to be done again. and then only will issue PCC.


so it depends upon which city you are getting ur PCC from .. and regardless of how much tiem does it take , you have to start the process of getting it done. coz eventually , u hav to get it done . goodluck... i know how tiring all this is 

other thing is whenevr u go to any office regarding visa/ pcc etc , make sure u carry alll ur documents > education qualification certificates , birth certificate , marriage certificate , passport ( if u hav it with u ) , any older passports , and photocopies of all of these ( i made sure i took one unattested photocopy , and one set of attested photocopies) , and ur spouse's passport photocopy , ur and ur spouse's pictures , with u .... u never know what they might ask for at the moment... and its never bad to carry them with u nd keep them handy


----------



## ccgirl

Happy Friday All......


----------



## pdb99

*Congratulations KKaussie.*



ccgirl said:


> Hi KKaussie, r u in the excel sheet ?


Congratulations KKaussie.

PDB99


----------



## baj

kkaussie said:


> Guyz,
> 
> My wife finally got her visa after a LoooooooonG wait.
> 
> DOL: 16/06/2011
> CO: Neeru Mary
> Senior CO: Malinda Kaur
> Additional
> Docs: PCC and Emails
> Visa Grant: 1/12/2011
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes when i first saw the email but its slowly syncing in now.
> Not sure if the email that I've sent a couple of days ago kinda acted as a catalyst.
> But definitely chase em up with emails and explain to them ur situation.
> 
> This forum has been so helpful to get thru the agonizing wait..I wish everyone with tons of joy and success...Keep the info coming guys..its worth it..!
> 
> All the best lane:lane:lane:



Many Congratulations KKaussie. Happy for you two and all the very best.
you apparently mentioned that you chased them up with e-mails and explained the situation. Was there any specific situation you guys were in to which could put some more weight in your application? Because I tried that emotional stuff in my cover letter and it didn't seem to have worked so far.

Could you shed some light on that or any tips on gentle follow ups which would not get them aggravated !!!


----------



## Kpatel85

*good news*

good news guys,

thanks to god's grace we finally got visa. very happy today.

file - 2/6
co - 24/8 - Ms. Isha Babbar
docs - 24/8 - PCC & Passport
send for final decision - 30/11
visa - 2/12

thank you all for your help and support. keep this good work on.

All the best and pray that everybody get visa on time. god bless you all.


----------



## hp2011

Kpatel85 said:


> good news guys,
> 
> thanks to god's grace we finally got visa. very happy today.
> 
> file - 2/6
> co - 24/8 - Ms. Isha Babbar
> docs - 24/8 - PCC & Passport
> send for final decision - 30/11
> visa - 2/12
> 
> thank you all for your help and support. keep this good work on.
> 
> All the best and pray that everybody get visa on time. god bless you all.


Congrats... Dear

Go ahead and beautiful life is waiting ahead. I still need to wait for my PCC from Embassy at Melbourne.

Does anyone has idea how long does it takes to get that?


----------



## ozbloke

Kpatel85 said:


> good news guys,
> 
> thanks to god's grace we finally got visa. very happy today.
> 
> file - 2/6
> co - 24/8 - Ms. Isha Babbar
> docs - 24/8 - PCC & Passport
> send for final decision - 30/11
> visa - 2/12
> 
> thank you all for your help and support. keep this good work on.
> 
> All the best and pray that everybody get visa on time. god bless you all.


Hi Kpatel,

My case officer is also Isha
DOL - 9/6
Did she ask any more documets or she gave visa straight away?
Did she email you that you got visa or senior CO?
Am very frustrated that its taking soo many months for AHC to process.
I am emailing Isha every week but no response.
Called AHC every day but no response they just hang up.
Last month in Nov 4th Isha sent email to me that she will work on my case in 15 days however there is no progress after that.
Dont know what is happenning.


----------



## kkaussie

pdb99 said:


> Congratulations KKaussie.
> 
> PDB99


Thanks...All the best


----------



## kkaussie

baj said:


> Many Congratulations KKaussie. Happy for you two and all the very best.
> you apparently mentioned that you chased them up with e-mails and explained the situation. Was there any specific situation you guys were in to which could put some more weight in your application? Because I tried that emotional stuff in my cover letter and it didn't seem to have worked so far.
> 
> Could you shed some light on that or any tips on gentle follow ups which would not get them aggravated !!!


Thanks Mate,

Our situation is similar to everyone else here...I told them "how valuable the time is post wedding for Newlywed and that we were stressing out,and stuff..and to grant visa ASAP"...I'm not saying it made any difference...at least I thought it did...there's no harm in shaking the tree and hoping apples would fall...u've gotta try something right?

All the best


----------



## renita

Congratulations!!!!I hope we are next


----------



## baj

kkaussie said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> Our situation is similar to everyone else here...I told them "how valuable the time is post wedding for Newlywed and that we were stressing out,and stuff..and to grant visa ASAP"...I'm not saying it made any difference...at least I thought it did...there's no harm in shaking the tree and hoping apples would fall...u've gotta try something right?
> 
> All the best


Thanks for the tips. 
Cheers.


----------



## Kpatel85

ozbloke said:


> Hi Kpatel,
> 
> My case officer is also Isha
> DOL - 9/6
> Did she ask any more documets or she gave visa straight away?
> Did she email you that you got visa or senior CO?
> Am very frustrated that its taking soo many months for AHC to process.
> I am emailing Isha every week but no response.
> Called AHC every day but no response they just hang up.
> Last month in Nov 4th Isha sent email to me that she will work on my case in 15 days however there is no progress after that.
> Dont know what is happenning.


no more docs. straight visa from mr hardeep sodhi.


----------



## mosh2212

Kpatel85 said:


> no more docs. straight visa from mr hardeep sodhi.


i am soooooo happy for you!!!bolaa tha na hojaegaaaa..!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: its an amazing feelin isnt it!!!!very very happy for you...enjoy and have an amzing life ahead!!!lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Kpatel85

mosh2212 said:


> i am soooooo happy for you!!!bolaa tha na hojaegaaaa..!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: its an amazing feelin isnt it!!!!very very happy for you...enjoy and have an amzing life ahead!!!lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


thanks yaar. thanks for your wishes and prayers 

worked!!:clap2:


----------



## baj

Kpatel85 said:


> good news guys,
> 
> thanks to god's grace we finally got visa. very happy today.
> 
> file - 2/6
> co - 24/8 - Ms. Isha Babbar
> docs - 24/8 - PCC & Passport
> send for final decision - 30/11
> visa - 2/12
> 
> thank you all for your help and support. keep this good work on.
> 
> All the best and pray that everybody get visa on time. god bless you all.


Congratulations Kpatel. now, book the tickets and enjoy the holiday season with your life parter.. 

Good to hear that files are getting cleared. I want to use that flying emoticon soon


----------



## hitarth18

Great News Nimminambiar..

Have a great life ahead in Australia :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



nimminambiar said:


> Finally got my Visa today.. m so so so so happy..i cannot even express how happy i feel............................ thanks a ton to all the folks in this forum who helped so much with all the information they have provided... here are my details..
> 
> Co: Sadana Mousumi
> DOL: 20th July 2011
> CO Assigned on 3rd Oct 2011
> Date file sent to Final decision: 13th Oct 2011
> Visa Grant Date: 29th Nov 2011
> Senior CO who emailed: Sodhi, Hardeep.
> 
> M soo soooo happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## hitarth18

Hi all,

Does anybody know how many days it takes for the Passport to get Stamped and return ??

regards
Hitarth


----------



## Kpatel85

hitarth18 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anybody know how many days it takes for the Passport to get Stamped and return ??
> 
> regards
> Hitarth


Did u send ur passport after the visa grant or send it earlier?


----------



## hangout

*Hi all*

My wife's 

DOL 21 july 2011
Case officer allocation : 14/10/2011
asked for medical and medical already completed on 21st Oct 2011 and passport as well sent
Case officer : Heena Lal

I asked her last week about the progress of my application, i got the reply saying that the case is sent for final decision to senior case officer but no mention about the name of senior case officer, i have been told that its on queue so , when it gets to the front, the senior case officer will do final assesment of the application and if all docs are fine, the visa will be granted.

I am wondering how long will it take after the doc sent for final decision to grant the visa? and is there any way to contact the seniour case officer? i dont even know who is that?

Need help


----------



## hitarth18

Kpatel85 said:


> Did u send ur passport after the visa grant or send it earlier?


Hello Kpatel85,

We sent it after visa grant.

Visa granted on 24th 
We sent Passport on 25th Nov.

regards
Hitarth


----------



## HIRRAJ

hitarth18 said:


> Hello Kpatel85,
> 
> We sent it after visa grant.
> 
> Visa granted on 24th
> We sent Passport on 25th Nov.
> 
> regards
> Hitarth


Did u get passport back?

It is depends where we located but how many days it will take usually?

I have booked in ticket on 20/12 so hopefully it should be fine...


----------



## Kpatel85

*when we get passport back?*



HIRRAJ said:


> Did u get passport back?
> 
> It is depends where we located but how many days it will take usually?
> 
> I have booked in ticket on 20/12 so hopefully it should be fine...


we sent our passport along with the application earlier so they should stamp it & give it back in a couple of days. Our tickets are booked for 11th so I am getting a little worried.


----------



## Kpatel85

hitarth18 said:


> Hello Kpatel85,
> 
> We sent it after visa grant.
> 
> Visa granted on 24th
> We sent Passport on 25th Nov.
> 
> regards
> Hitarth


Ring Bluedart courier in your local city and find out if you have any parcel waiting for you or been dispatched from new delhi. you should be able to get anwer from them.


----------



## hitarth18

Kpatel85 said:


> Ring Bluedart courier in your local city and find out if you have any parcel waiting for you or been dispatched from new delhi. you should be able to get anwer from them.


I called AHC they advised that you will be receiving your passport latest by mon (today) or tuesday.

Lets see.
I too have booked our tickets... flying 11th.. so fingers crossed 

regards
Hitarth


----------



## hangout

*visa granted*

Hi all 
my wife's visa granted today 

DOL 21 july 2011
Case officer allocation : 14/10/2011
asked for medical and medical already completed on 21st Oct 2011 and passport as well sent
Case officer : Heena Lal
Senior CO: Malinda Kaur
Grant date: 5/12/12

I am very very happy that my wife will be flying to aus in next 1 or 2 weeks time 
lane:lane:lane:lane:,
i wish all the ppl in this forum will get their visa very soon, good luck everyone , cheers


----------



## kkaussie

hitarth18 said:


> I called AHC they advised that you will be receiving your passport latest by mon (today) or tuesday.
> 
> Lets see.
> I too have booked our tickets... flying 11th.. so fingers crossed
> 
> regards
> Hitarth


Visa grant date: 1/12/11
Docs posted via Blue dart : 5/12/11
Hopefully should get it by the end of this week.

Cheers


----------



## Kpatel85

*not through VFS*

We didn't apply through VFS. Its been 4 days and we still haven't got our passport back. i am a bit worried as my wife has booked her flights for this Sunday and we still don't have the passport.

Does anyone know how long it usually takes for the passport to come?

ta


----------



## HIRRAJ

Kpatel85 said:


> We didn't apply through VFS. Its been 4 days and we still haven't got our passport back. i am a bit worried as my wife has booked her flights for this Sunday and we still don't have the passport.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it usually takes for the passport to come?
> 
> ta


We got passport yesterday, Visa grant on last wednesday, but they had my wife's passport at the time of visa grant as we have sent before a month or so.


----------



## hitarth18

Kpatel85 said:


> We didn't apply through VFS. Its been 4 days and we still haven't got our passport back. i am a bit worried as my wife has booked her flights for this Sunday and we still don't have the passport.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it usually takes for the passport to come?
> 
> ta


I called again today to AHC. The person said that your passport is still with us. I told them that we need it urgently as my wife is flying on this sunday.

They said they have speeded up the process and will courier us by tomorrow.

I dont know what they are upto.  Fingers crossed. Hopefully will receive it by friday.


----------



## pyrmontGuy

*Delay in visa*

My wife applied for her visa on 4th April, but its still in processing. A missing document was provided over 3 weeks ago, but nothing since. Is there any way to escalate.

On application the advise was 5 months, later revised to 6-7 months. Now its been over 8 months!


----------



## rajhans2011

Dear all,

Some Important things which I want to share with you all.

1) AHC Operator- the person who handle our phone query is not just phone operator, he or she is Senior Visa Officer who know everything and plan for next steps. So be polite when you call AHC.

2) Visa grant is not depend on Case officer, its totally depend on Senior Visa officer(SVO1).
3) Before process application make sure all document in order.

No need to go with agent for spouse visa.

And finally all depend on LUCK.

Bye for now
Raj


----------



## rajhans2011

*good luck*

:spitear all,

Some Important things which I want to share with you all.

1) AHC Operator- the person who handle our phone query is not just phone operator, he or she is Senior Visa Officer who know everything and plan for next steps. So be polite when you call AHC.

2) Visa grant is not depend on Case officer, its totally depend on Senior Visa officer(SVO1).
3) Before process application make sure all document in order.

No need to go with agent for spouse visa.

And finally all depend on LUCK.

Bye for now
Raj


----------



## raj1984

*Excel Sheet*



pangenib said:


> Hi Raj1984,
> 
> I believe everyone have realised the importance of the spreadsheet. Could u plz forward the access to me or if anyone interested to them.
> 
> Thnx


Hi Pangenib...

Sorry for very late reply...
Once my wife got a visa ...i dint really visited this website..
but just attended today as casual...and found your request for the access to the excel sheet..i am happy to pass the access...if u r still interested..

or even to somebody else who want to update....

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spre...CPqb8dUO#gid=0


----------



## syd9

rajhans2011 said:


> :spitear all,
> 
> Some Important things which I want to share with you all.
> 
> 1) AHC Operator- the person who handle our phone query is not just phone operator, he or she is Senior Visa Officer who know everything and plan for next steps. So be polite when you call AHC.
> 
> 2) Visa grant is not depend on Case officer, its totally depend on Senior Visa officer(SVO1).
> 3) Before process application make sure all document in order.
> 
> No need to go with agent for spouse visa.
> 
> And finally all depend on LUCK.
> 
> Bye for now
> Raj



hi raj..th
x for the info but i had some doubts .... 


1. Sure , i would second that , we should alws be polite to them wnevr we talk to them... becoz obviously , jst like we hav so much work to do in our offices and smtimes get irritated , they could just be sailing the same boat. so, it pays to be patient 

2. yes , when the wait becomes too long (dnt worry , same has been my own case for over a month , and so i know ) , as a human , we r sure to get anxious... and as a mortal , case officers or other staff might also make some mistakes , so , if either of us loses patience , or behaves in a wrong manner , its justified. sicne the high commission senior officers must know this psychology more than any of us , i dnt think they' d block anyone's visa on these grounds... but lets try to be patient .. what else can we do , even otehrwise 


3. OPERATORS ARE SENIOR CASE OFFICERS ?????????????? dnt really think so.... but if u r saying that , plz tell me how ? becoz then , thats really a great piece of valuable information  thanku .......... my reasons for doubt are , that i guess they would be really busy with file stuff and all that to answer endless calls.... secondly , if u go on AHC website to apply for job vacancy for senior case officer , they never mention answering such phone calls in ur duties... and third , when i applied for visitor visa , i talked to operator many times...and i could tell she knew nothing and so , always transferred my call to case officer... i must say , my case officer was sooooooooooooooooooooo good... i actually loved talking to her. i even told her i wished she could be my case officer for spouse visa...aww... 



p.s. > is anyone else waiting for final decision since 7 weeks ? .... (


----------



## raj1984

incorrect link in my previous post..


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...lWUDNlMVpvb3c&hl=en_US&authkey=CPqb8dUO#gid=0


----------



## RTPry

Hi All,

Donno if anyone can provide me with some ideas. Though wanna share this. My DOL is 26th Apr 2011. Since its already 7 and a half months, we called AHC yday to know abt the status of our appln. After checking wit someone she told us that I have to leave australia (I m stayin in Aus wit visitor visa) and send them my passport. But she didn tell us whether my visa was granted or not. When we asked her abt that, she told tat she cant tell us. 

Moreover v didn hear anything from our case officer. He didn even contact us once in past 7 months. We r very blank in this situation. Really donno wats happening!!!. 
 

Anyone here wit same kind of issue???...


----------



## Kpatel85

RTPry said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Donno if anyone can provide me with some ideas. Though wanna share this. My DOL is 26th Apr 2011. Since its already 7 and a half months, we called AHC yday to know abt the status of our appln. After checking wit someone she told us that I have to leave australia (I m stayin in Aus wit visitor visa) and send them my passport. But she didn tell us whether my visa was granted or not. When we asked her abt that, she told tat she cant tell us.
> 
> Moreover v didn hear anything from our case officer. He didn even contact us once in past 7 months. We r very blank in this situation. Really donno wats happening!!!.
> 
> 
> Anyone here wit same kind of issue???...


That information is same I was told when we contemplated applying for a visitor's visa when our processing time took longer than expected. According to the person who answered my call here in Australia, "A decision can not be made on your off-shore spouse visa application if your spouse is in Australia at the time of decision". You must return to the country where your file is lodged, inform the local authorities about the same and then only a decision can be made. If you're in Australia, *you can ring them on 131 881 and find out this information yourself*.

*For valuable information related to your case don't judge by what people say/write on forums but do your own research as each case is different.*


----------



## renita

HI If you're case officer Atul bakshi..well he is on leave from 30/11 until 08/12..our case is now being handled by Mousami Sadhana..I hope she does something constructive as its over 07 months now..and we're still waiting..


----------



## Kpatel85

renita said:


> HI If you're case officer Atul bakshi..well he is on leave from 30/11 until 08/12..our case is now being handled by Mousami Sadhana..I hope she does something constructive as its over 07 months now..and we're still waiting..


Follow it up properly with both the case officer and also the visa information officer if/when you ring there. Try and speak with your case officer and explain your situation. Shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## renita

*07th month now and we now have a new case officer!!!*



Kpatel85 said:


> Follow it up properly with both the case officer and also the visa information officer if/when you ring there. Try and speak with your case officer and explain your situation. Shouldn't be too long now.


I called up the AHC today and got to know that my case officer has now changed.Earlier it was Atul Bakshi now its Mousami Sadhana.They told me shes working on it.Recieved a call from her this afternoon asking for my husband's Indian pcc now!!!Can someone shed some light on how long does it take to obtain an Indian pcc from the INdian embassy in AUS.My husband is currently in Perth.Any info will be helpful..Thanks..


----------



## yps

Hi all
at last after crucial 5 months and 22 days.............got visa today-)))))
DOL: 16/06/2011
Place: Hyderabad
CO Assigned: 30/08/2011
CO: Yashpal Singh
Addl Docs Submitted: 08/09/2011
Addl Docs Requested: 28/11/2011
Addl Docs submitted again: 01/12/2011
VISA GRANTED: 08/12/2011

Got an email from from Senior Case Officer Hardeep Sodhi today
Spread sheet updated

Thanks everyone for valuable information


----------



## ccgirl

renita said:


> I called up the AHC today and got to know that my case officer has now changed.Earlier it was Atul Bakshi now its Mousami Sadhana.They told me shes working on it.Recieved a call from her this afternoon asking for my husband's Indian pcc now!!!Can someone shed some light on how long does it take to obtain an Indian pcc from the INdian embassy in AUS.My husband is currently in Perth.Any info will be helpful..Thanks..


ohh that's news to me, do we need pcc of the sponsor (husband) in australia !!!!!!!
guys anybody else had this experience. Though CO has not asked us yet, does it help to get PCC done just in case they might ask in the future. do we need both Aussie and Indian PCC for the sponsor ? please shed some light


----------



## ccgirl

yps said:


> Hi all
> at last after crucial 5 months and 22 days.............got visa today-)))))
> DOL: 16/06/2011
> Place: Hyderabad
> CO Assigned: 30/08/2011
> CO: Yashpal Singh
> Addl Docs Submitted: 08/09/2011
> Addl Docs Requested: 28/11/2011
> Addl Docs submitted again: 01/12/2011
> VISA GRANTED: 08/12/2011
> 
> Got an email from from Senior Case Officer Hardeep Sodhi today
> Spread sheet updated
> 
> Thanks everyone for valuable information


Congrats, did they ask PCC of the sponsor too ??


----------



## ccgirl

Kpatel85 said:


> That information is same I was told when we contemplated applying for a visitor's visa when our processing time took longer than expected. According to the person who answered my call here in Australia, "A decision can not be made on your off-shore spouse visa application if your spouse is in Australia at the time of decision". You must return to the country where your file is lodged, inform the local authorities about the same and then only a decision can be made. If you're in Australia, *you can ring them on 131 881 and find out this information yourself*.
> 
> *For valuable information related to your case don't judge by what people say/write on forums but do your own research as each case is different.*


Hi Kpatel85, did u have to submit the PCC of the sponsor too ?


----------



## yps

No, they didn't ask PCC for sponsor


----------



## Kpatel85

ccgirl said:


> Hi Kpatel85, did u have to submit the PCC of the sponsor too ?


No. Nobody is required to submit PCC for the Sponsor. It is only required for the Applicant.


----------



## shahmrunal

Hi Everyone,

My wife has already applied for Spouse visa in last week of November.
As per the current applications Que, i guess it will take 6 to 7 months so I expect to get visa approval in End of May or June...

If i call my wife on tourists visa to Australia, do we need to go back to India for Visa stamp or any other country is OK?
As I have heard that any Australian Immi. office is OK in any country...

Please can someone guide?


----------



## hash5285

Hi guys...

anyone applied in August 2011 got visa?????


----------



## yps

Hi all,

Can anyone suggest me which airlines gives more baggage allowance???

Thanks


----------



## Deepakp

*Spouse Visa*

Hi All, 

We are planning to file our Spouse Visa application in next 2-3 days, we are confused about few things
1. As Spouse Visa takes 6-7 months we are planning to file Visitor's Visa as well. would this delay Spouse Visa processing?
2. Does Spouse Visa application through an agent has adverse impact on the application (in a negative way)?


Cheers!
Deepak


----------



## Kpatel85

*answer*



Deepakp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are planning to file our Spouse Visa application in next 2-3 days, we are confused about few things
> 1. As Spouse Visa takes 6-7 months we are planning to file Visitor's Visa as well. would this delay Spouse Visa processing? - Yes. Please contact Department of Immigration & Citizenship for more info or call them
> 2. Does Spouse Visa application through an agent has adverse impact on the application (in a negative way)? NO. Spouse visa application is quite simple if your case is straightforward.
> 
> Cheers!
> Deepak


hope that helps


----------



## syd9

RTPry said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Donno if anyone can provide me with some ideas. Though wanna share this. My DOL is 26th Apr 2011. Since its already 7 and a half months, we called AHC yday to know abt the status of our appln. After checking wit someone she told us that I have to leave australia (I m stayin in Aus wit visitor visa) and send them my passport. But she didn tell us whether my visa was granted or not. When we asked her abt that, she told tat she cant tell us.
> 
> Moreover v didn hear anything from our case officer. He didn even contact us once in past 7 months. We r very blank in this situation. Really donno wats happening!!!.
> 
> 
> Anyone here wit same kind of issue???...



hey guys..am with the similar situation..well , i called them nd one of them said > submit ur passport as soon as u reach india..

the second time , the person said > wait till u r asked for passport... wn i told her wt i was told earlier by the person who asnwered my call earlier , she changed her reply nd said that yes , i could submit my passport as i reach... i clearly put her the question of delay of spouse visa decisn wn on visitor visa... and she said nothing like this happens...

so , all in all , everyone has different views... never mind... a ray of hope is..our case has been pending for final decisn since almst 2 mnths... and am going to india , nd submitting my passport in 3, 4 days... so, if they respond to me positively , that surely means if we had to do anything was jst to sumbit our passports... dnt worry ..goodlk to u... (and ah ! goodlk to me as well... its tiring to wait in final queue for so long  .. )


----------



## ccgirl

hash5285 said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> anyone applied in August 2011 got visa?????


Same question again, has the Aug files started moving....


----------



## rush2deepuin

Jasp said:


> Hello
> 
> My co is also Isha. Do you have any extension number to call her or you use to email?
> Jas


Isha Babbar is my CO too..


----------



## ccgirl

rush2deepuin said:


> Isha Babbar is my CO too..


when have you applied ?


----------



## rush2deepuin

ccgirl said:


> when have you applied ?


My wife's timelines are:

DOL with VFS- 19th Aug 2011
Recd. by AHC- 23rd Aug 2011
CO assigned- 11 Nov 2011 (Additional Doc requested: Marriage Pics and Affidavit from Parents)
Addl. doc submitted: 23rd Nov 2011

Visa Status: Waiting

CO-ISHA BABBAR


----------



## ozbloke

rush2deepuin said:


> My wife's timelines are:
> 
> DOL with VFS- 19th Aug 2011
> Recd. by AHC- 23rd Aug 2011
> CO assigned- 11 Nov 2011 (Additional Doc requested: Marriage Pics and Affidavit from Parents)
> Addl. doc submitted: 23rd Nov 2011
> 
> Visa Status: Waiting
> 
> CO-ISHA BABBAR


My CO is also Isha Babbar and DOL is 9th June
She did not ask for affidavit from my parents? Is it compulsory?


----------



## ozbloke

rush2deepuin said:


> Isha Babbar is my CO too..



Jasp what is your DOL? I asked her for extension number but she did not give.


----------



## rush2deepuin

ozbloke said:


> My CO is also Isha Babbar and DOL is 9th June
> She did not ask for affidavit from my parents? Is it compulsory?


I do not think so..Case officer asks some extra document depending on conditions..I think it may also be done to buy some more time... u never know..(although I hope it is not true..)

I am PR since July 2009.. got married in Nov 2009 and I have a daughter too...I shifted Australia in March this year.
All the documents were submitted upfront except additional docs..


----------



## rush2deepuin

ozbloke said:


> My CO is also Isha Babbar and DOL is 9th June
> She did not ask for affidavit from my parents? Is it compulsory?


9th June means it is already 6 months now.. Did u check your status? I think you should speak to her...do not let receptionist play you..be a bit forceful but polite at the same time...


----------



## ozbloke

rush2deepuin said:


> 9th June means it is already 6 months now.. Did u check your status? I think you should speak to her...do not let receptionist play you..be a bit forceful but polite at the same time...



I did not call AHC because its waste of time. I sent email to Isha many times and she replied that she will work on the case and update soon (this is from nov 4th) no progress at all. Its frustrating because 6 months finished but nothing happend so far...


----------



## renita

hi ccgirl, i have my 3 yr old also included in my application hence the pcc, otherwise not required.


----------



## ccgirl

lets hope few people will get their visa's before Christmas holidays begins....


----------



## baj

rush2deepuin said:


> My wife's timelines are:
> 
> DOL with VFS- 19th Aug 2011
> Recd. by AHC- 23rd Aug 2011
> CO assigned- 11 Nov 2011 (Additional Doc requested: Marriage Pics and Affidavit from Parents)
> Addl. doc submitted: 23rd Nov 2011
> 
> Visa Status: Waiting
> 
> CO-ISHA BABBAR


Similar case for my wife's visa as well,
lodged on 19 August 2011
recd at AHC on 23 August 2011
CO assigned 10 Nov 2011
Docs submitted 21 Nov 2011
CO - Mary Neeru 

She told me in my last email conversation that she has discussed the case with her senior and the case will not be finalised or expedited as there are many other applications in queue !

Those who lodged in July got lucky as they received visas in about 4 months time !


----------



## baj

ccgirl said:


> lets hope few people will get their visa's before Christmas holidays begins....


I really hope so !! I think that it is the Australian Government who could have introduced this new migration policy. 

A friend of mine is in regional area and his wife's visa got approved in 2 months time only. They are actually restricting / delaying migration to these big cities like Sydney and Melbourne !!


----------



## maniaus

@ccgirl i applied on 3 aug... And doc requested on 14 nov... Sent first week of dec... Till now no response my CO is yashpal singh... I sent him an email asking about the documents and medical have been received or not... But he didn't reply... Which is very frustrating for me... It's like walking in dark....


----------



## ozbloke

maniaus said:


> @ccgirl i applied on 3 aug... And doc requested on 14 nov... Sent first week of dec... Till now no response my CO is yashpal singh... I sent him an email asking about the documents and medical have been received or not... But he didn't reply... Which is very frustrating for me... It's like walking in dark....


Waiting waiting ............. and waiting 
Did anyone got visa recently, I havent seen much over last or this week... wat is AHC doing????


----------



## MaddyOZ

*Australian Spouse Visas – 12 Costly Misconceptions to Avoid*

Hi All 

Check this blog : 
Australian Spouse Visas – 12 Costly Misconceptions to Avoid

Cheers!


----------



## Nidhi

Hi guys..

I want to ask if anyone had a query regarding a tax rebate claimed earlier by your spouse.. My Husband received a email from my case officer which reads as below:

Dear Sponsor,

In Form 47SP your wife declared that you have never been in a previous married or defacto relationship. Information from your Australian taxation records indicates that you have previously claimed a tax rebate for a dependent in June 2008 and 2009.

Please provide full details of all dependent spouses declared to the Australian Taxation Office (ATO) and an explanation of why information provided to the ATO is different from information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship. This needs to be provided within 28 days of the date of this email.
x-x-x-x

My Husband had claimed a tax rebate for a dependent in my name only...he explained it through email to my CO.. but my CO has not replied to it till date..we even tried calling him but he never attended the call.. now we are confused as what to do about the situation.. My DOL is July 28th and CO was assigned on October 13th. Medical & PCC submitted on Nov 18th.

If anyone had some idea please help us as to what should we do about it..


----------



## MaddyOZ

If he had earlier claimed tax rebate with your name being presented as de-facto, then this might be against the declaration you are signing now stating you had never been in a relationship earlier. So comes the question from CO.

Probably at this situation, you may consider sending him a statutory declaration stating the reason for earlier tax rebate claim with your name and notarize it. You can send this as a evidence of accepting the details obtained from Australia Taxation office.

Then you will have to wait and see what the CO says for this evidence.


----------



## ozbloke

Nidhi said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I want to ask if anyone had a query regarding a tax rebate claimed earlier by your spouse.. My Husband received a email from my case officer which reads as below:
> 
> Dear Sponsor,
> 
> In Form 47SP your wife declared that you have never been in a previous married or defacto relationship. Information from your Australian taxation records indicates that you have previously claimed a tax rebate for a dependent in June 2008 and 2009.
> 
> Please provide full details of all dependent spouses declared to the Australian Taxation Office (ATO) and an explanation of why information provided to the ATO is different from information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship. This needs to be provided within 28 days of the date of this email.
> x-x-x-x
> 
> My Husband had claimed a tax rebate for a dependent in my name only...he explained it through email to my CO.. but my CO has not replied to it till date..we even tried calling him but he never attended the call.. now we are confused as what to do about the situation.. My DOL is July 28th and CO was assigned on October 13th. Medical & PCC submitted on Nov 18th.
> 
> If anyone had some idea please help us as to what should we do about it..



Nidhi,

Few of my friends did get this query and they have sorted this out with ATO office and then replied to CO that they were misguided by tax agents to claim dependant to get extra tax returns. The only way to get this sorted is pay back the money to ATO office and am sure CO will quickly approve visa.

By the way who is your CO?


----------



## Nidhi

MaddyOZ said:


> If he had earlier claimed tax rebate with your name being presented as de-facto, then this might be against the declaration you are signing now stating you had never been in a relationship earlier. So comes the question from CO.
> 
> Probably at this situation, you may consider sending him a statutory declaration stating the reason for earlier tax rebate claim with your name and notarize it. You can send this as a evidence of accepting the details obtained from Australia Taxation office.
> 
> Then you will have to wait and see what the CO says for this evidence.



Thanks


----------



## Nidhi

ozbloke said:


> Nidhi,
> 
> Few of my friends did get this query and they have sorted this out with ATO office and then replied to CO that they were misguided by tax agents to claim dependant to get extra tax returns. The only way to get this sorted is pay back the money to ATO office and am sure CO will quickly approve visa.
> 
> By the way who is your CO?



My CO is Jitin Rawal.


----------



## raj1984

Nidhi said:


> My CO is Jitin Rawal.


Hi Nidhi,

I think this forum link might help

delayed spouse visa 309 problems due to tax returns

delayed Spouse visa 309 - problems due to Tax returns


----------



## inozland

Guys, Aurstralian High Commission can't grant offshore visa while u are in Aus.
U guys need to return for visa processing. 


syd9 said:


> hey guys..am with the similar situation..well , i called them nd one of them said > submit ur passport as soon as u reach india..
> 
> the second time , the person said > wait till u r asked for passport... wn i told her wt i was told earlier by the person who asnwered my call earlier , she changed her reply nd said that yes , i could submit my passport as i reach... i clearly put her the question of delay of spouse visa decisn wn on visitor visa... and she said nothing like this happens...
> 
> so , all in all , everyone has different views... never mind... a ray of hope is..our case has been pending for final decisn since almst 2 mnths... and am going to india , nd submitting my passport in 3, 4 days... so, if they respond to me positively , that surely means if we had to do anything was jst to sumbit our passports... dnt worry ..goodlk to u... (and ah ! goodlk to me as well... its tiring to wait in final queue for so long  .. )


----------



## MaddyOZ

Nidhi said:


> My CO is Jitin Rawal.


The only option now which will workout faster is to contact ATO and pay the excess return that your husband had received earlier including a defacto earlier as a dependent.

The other thread link http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...spouse-visa-309-problems-due-tax-returns.html provided by raj1984 would be very much relevant for your case.

Please check.

Cheers!


----------



## Nidhi

raj1984 said:


> Hi Nidhi,
> 
> I think this forum link might help
> 
> delayed spouse visa 309 problems due to tax returns
> 
> delayed Spouse visa 309 - problems due to Tax returns


Thanks for your link. It was really helpful. But i want to ask that did your CO told you to clear it with ATO... I mean me and my husband tried to contact my CO through phone and email asking him what all documents are required regarding the query but he never replied. And if you have already been through the process pl let me know the same.


----------



## raj1984

Nidhi said:


> Thanks for your link. It was really helpful. But i want to ask that did your CO told you to clear it with ATO... I mean me and my husband tried to contact my CO through phone and email asking him what all documents are required regarding the query but he never replied. And if you have already been through the process pl let me know the same.


you need to amend the tax return with ATO and and when you get amended Notice Of Assessment from ATO you need to submit that to your case officer. you dont need to show to immigration that you have paid your dues.


----------



## baj

Seems like the AHC is on holidays!! No one picks up the phone call and no visa granted recently!


----------



## ccgirl

First half of December has been very quiet, hoping some action in the second half


----------



## ozbloke

ccgirl said:


> First half of December has been very quiet, hoping some action in the second half


Looks like AHC has given up for December :-(


----------



## hash5285

hi ccgirl...

u nt gonna believe this...its 2.30am n i just opened my mail box n saw a reply from senior case officer informing our spouse visa has been granted....

aug files are moving and seems they r nt into their holidays yet...

i applied on 10th of aug 
case officer allocated on 20 oct
n visa granted today or may be now....

i still cant believe that our visa has been granted....u wont believe i read the mail twice as i could nt understand it initially....

i am so happy writing this and updating you guys on our visa status...

thank you sai baba....jai sai nath...

i wish SAB KA VISA JALD SE JALD LAG JAYE...

JAY SAI NATH...


----------



## MaddyOZ

hash5285 said:


> hi ccgirl...
> 
> u nt gonna believe this...its 2.30am n i just opened my mail box n saw a reply from senior case officer informing our spouse visa has been granted....
> 
> aug files are moving and seems they r nt into their holidays yet...
> 
> i applied on 10th of aug
> case officer allocated on 20 oct
> n visa granted today or may be now....
> 
> i still cant believe that our visa has been granted....u wont believe i read the mail twice as i could nt understand it initially....
> 
> i am so happy writing this and updating you guys on our visa status...
> 
> thank you sai baba....jai sai nath...
> 
> i wish SAB KA VISA JALD SE JALD LAG JAYE...
> 
> JAY SAI NATH...


Heartiest Congrats Mate... Wish you good luck and all the best..

Cheers !!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## hash5285

thnks maddy....thank you very much ....

jab insan anxiety me hota he tab vo so nhi pata...aur jab bohot khush hota he tab vo sona nahi chahta.....

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## fionamit

*visa*

boy o boy i cant believe this 
applied 3/2/11
granted 16/12/11
but finally i got it 
man trust me i gt it wn i least expected it 
my wife is on centrelink benefits abd immi asked me assurance of support
i couldnt find any1 so called my CO jitin for an extension 
he didnt gv me extension rather granted the visa
good lord finally will be with my missus


----------



## ozbloke

hash5285 said:


> hi ccgirl...
> 
> u nt gonna believe this...its 2.30am n i just opened my mail box n saw a reply from senior case officer informing our spouse visa has been granted....
> 
> aug files are moving and seems they r nt into their holidays yet...
> 
> i applied on 10th of aug
> case officer allocated on 20 oct
> n visa granted today or may be now....
> 
> i still cant believe that our visa has been granted....u wont believe i read the mail twice as i could nt understand it initially....
> 
> i am so happy writing this and updating you guys on our visa status...
> 
> thank you sai baba....jai sai nath...
> 
> i wish SAB KA VISA JALD SE JALD LAG JAYE...
> 
> JAY SAI NATH...




Many congratulations, you are very lucky... Good to hear atleast they are giving visas


----------



## baj

hash5285 said:


> hi ccgirl...
> 
> u nt gonna believe this...its 2.30am n i just opened my mail box n saw a reply from senior case officer informing our spouse visa has been granted....
> 
> aug files are moving and seems they r nt into their holidays yet...
> 
> i applied on 10th of aug
> case officer allocated on 20 oct
> n visa granted today or may be now....
> 
> i still cant believe that our visa has been granted....u wont believe i read the mail twice as i could nt understand it initially....
> 
> i am so happy writing this and updating you guys on our visa status...
> 
> thank you sai baba....jai sai nath...
> 
> i wish SAB KA VISA JALD SE JALD LAG JAYE...
> 
> JAY SAI NATH...


Congratulations. I see a ray of hope as the august file has started moving. All the very best to you both. 

Just out of curiosity, do you live in one of the metropolitan areas? Sydney or melbourne etc? Or regional area? I am asking this because a friend of mine told me that AHC processes those files faster where the partner will be moving to a regional area!


----------



## baj

fionamit said:


> boy o boy i cant believe this
> applied 3/2/11
> granted 16/12/11
> but finally i got it
> man trust me i gt it wn i least expected it
> my wife is on centrelink benefits abd immi asked me assurance of support
> i couldnt find any1 so called my CO jitin for an extension
> he didnt gv me extension rather granted the visa
> good lord finally will be with my missus


Congratulations. You have waited for long! Hope it doesn't happen with others! All the best mate.


----------



## ccgirl

hash5285 said:


> hi ccgirl...
> 
> u nt gonna believe this...its 2.30am n i just opened my mail box n saw a reply from senior case officer informing our spouse visa has been granted....
> 
> aug files are moving and seems they r nt into their holidays yet...
> 
> i applied on 10th of aug
> case officer allocated on 20 oct
> n visa granted today or may be now....
> 
> i still cant believe that our visa has been granted....u wont believe i read the mail twice as i could nt understand it initially....
> 
> i am so happy writing this and updating you guys on our visa status...
> 
> thank you sai baba....jai sai nath...
> 
> i wish SAB KA VISA JALD SE JALD LAG JAYE...
> 
> JAY SAI NATH...



hurrayyyyyyyyyyyy, congrats friend


----------



## ccgirl

fionamit said:


> boy o boy i cant believe this
> applied 3/2/11
> granted 16/12/11
> but finally i got it
> man trust me i gt it wn i least expected it
> my wife is on centrelink benefits abd immi asked me assurance of support
> i couldnt find any1 so called my CO jitin for an extension
> he didnt gv me extension rather granted the visa
> good lord finally will be with my missus


congrats friend


----------



## hash5285

baj said:


> Congratulations. I see a ray of hope as the august file has started moving. All the very best to you both.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you live in one of the metropolitan areas? Sydney or melbourne etc? Or regional area? I am asking this because a friend of mine told me that AHC processes those files faster where the partner will be moving to a regional area!


thnks mate....

n to let u knw i live in melbourne....


----------



## hash5285

ccgirl said:


> hurrayyyyyyyyyyyy, congrats friend


thnks ccgirl....may be its u next...get ur toes on....

good luck...


----------



## kumar.amitaus

*no email reply from case officer*

Hi 

could any one tell if one comes across Preeti Arora. She is case officer
DOL 7 September 2011
CO assigned 24 Nov 2011
Additional document request on 24 November 2011
Document sent on 6 December 2011.

Sent email to inform her about the dispatched document. She has received the documents on 12 December 2011 but no emails or information from herself. this information given by operator i dont know who is he/she?

I dont know whether my file was sent for final decision?

How does preeti arora work/ anyone has any idea about it. any help is appreciated.
cheers
@ m ! t


----------



## hash5285

kumar.amitaus said:


> Hi
> 
> could any one tell if one comes across Preeti Arora. She is case officer
> DOL 7 September 2011
> CO assigned 24 Nov 2011
> Additional document request on 24 November 2011
> Document sent on 6 December 2011.
> 
> Sent email to inform her about the dispatched document. She has received the documents on 12 December 2011 but no emails or information from herself. this information given by operator i dont know who is he/she?
> 
> I dont know whether my file was sent for final decision?
> 
> How does preeti arora work/ anyone has any idea about it. any help is appreciated.
> cheers
> @ m ! t


she was my case officer and she did nt request any additional document from me..i got my visa last nite ..i got it in 130 days...she is good but she is a bit lazy in replying to ur mails..she never replied me back....my experience was ok with her....


----------



## ccgirl

All best guys, new week begun. Last week before X'mas....


----------



## hash5285

hi guys...

my wife is planning to fly mid jan....she is only carry 27 kg of weight ...she is flying from thai airways from mumbai...

is there any way we can increase the amount of weight she can carry????


----------



## MaddyOZ

hash5285 said:


> hi guys...
> 
> my wife is planning to fly mid jan....she is only carry 27 kg of weight ...she is flying from thai airways from mumbai...
> 
> is there any way we can increase the amount of weight she can carry????


If its the first time PR entry to OZ in the passport then yes the airlines will give extra baggage allowance.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## MaddyOZ

Check www.iom.int for more details on the initial entry baggage Allowance help for immigrants.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## maniaus

hash5285 said:


> hi ccgirl...
> 
> u nt gonna believe this...its 2.30am n i just opened my mail box n saw a reply from senior case officer informing our spouse visa has been granted....
> 
> aug files are moving and seems they r nt into their holidays yet...
> 
> i applied on 10th of aug
> case officer allocated on 20 oct
> n visa granted today or may be now....
> 
> i still cant believe that our visa has been granted....u wont believe i read the mail twice as i could nt understand it initially....
> 
> i am so happy writing this and updating you guys on our visa status...
> 
> thank you sai baba....jai sai nath...
> 
> i wish SAB KA VISA JALD SE JALD LAG JAYE...
> 
> JAY SAI NATH...


Congratulations..... Hve a happy journey...


----------



## maniaus

Hi guys, just a question to all past and present application lodgers.... Ho many of you got a call from the case officer during your application process????????? Thanks


----------



## MaddyOZ

maniaus said:


> Hi guys, just a question to all past and present application lodgers.... Ho many of you got a call from the case officer during your application process????????? Thanks


Seldom it happens, unless its very much required to get something clarified or instruct the applicant vide phone call.

Only mode of communication in 99% of the cases would be by Email. Rest 1% would be subjective depends on the nature of applicant situation.

Cheers !

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## maniaus

MaddyOZ said:


> Seldom it happens, unless its very much required to get something clarified or instruct the applicant vide phone call.
> 
> Only mode of communication in 99% of the cases would be by Email. Rest 1% would be subjective depends on the nature of applicant situation.
> 
> Cheers !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks Maddy.....


----------



## hp2011

MaddyOZ said:


> Seldom it happens, unless its very much required to get something clarified or instruct the applicant vide phone call.
> 
> Only mode of communication in 99% of the cases would be by Email. Rest 1% would be subjective depends on the nature of applicant situation.
> 
> Cheers !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


How can we arrange that? I mean how can we let the airlines know about our first entry.


----------



## MaddyOZ

I hope ur asking with regards to my earlier post.

Check the site www.iom.int you will get detailed information from departure country how to get this done.

You have to send a mail like [email protected] to the respective location wherever you will be boarding from and they will verify the first entry unvalidated visa and let airlines know to give you extra baggage allowance.

This is only applicable for the very first entry to OZ.

Cheers...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## HG61

Hi All,

Spouse Visa - subclass 309/100

Visa application lodged at Chandigarh on 20/10/2011
Email from VFS that application has been forwarded to AHC on 21/10/2011
Email from VFS that application received at AHC on 21/10/2011
Email from AHC (by Jatin Rawal) received on 20/12/2011

PCC sent alongwith application and medical done on the day when application was lodged at VFS Chandigarh i.e 20/10/2011

AHC email, by Jatin Rawal, had the following contents:

"This email refers to your application for a Partner visa.

I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decission."

Next para was for 7 month processing time story etc. etc.

It would be appreaited if someone here can shed some light on:

1) What does it mean that "It has been queued for decision"?
2) Does it mean all necessary documents are with my application and no further document requried?
3) Since CO has done his assesment, now how much time normally takes when Senior Visa Officer does the final assessment?
4) Once Senior Visa Officer finishes final assessment, how long it takes for granting the visa?
5) Any feedback on Jatin Rawal being a CO?

Another advice I need is that:

I have got return air ticket with me and I need to go to Australia on 8 Feb'2012 and need to be there up until 15/04/12. 

Q1) Based you my above info, do you think I will get visa (I don't think but need your feedback) 
Q2) What are the chances in getting visitor visa if I apply visitor visa in frist week of Jan 2012?
Q3) I will definitly contact my CO before I apply for visitor visa and expalin why I need visitor visa. I am also aware that I need to leave Australia before my visa approved. My question is - will my file will be hold whilst I am in Australia and when I come back to India and inform
my CO, my file will start from that day again. It is a fair assumption?

The reason I am asking this question is that lets say 3 months had been past between the DOL and Date of granting visitor visa/entry in Australia and say I stayed in Australia for 3 months. Say I came back India in May 2012. My question is do I need to wait for 3-4 months more when I will come back to India in May or there are chances that I may get a communication from AHC that I need to leave Australia and send my passport to AHC for visa grant.

I am 100% confident that there are so many seniors members of this forum will point me in right direction.

Thanks HEAPS in advance.


----------



## sonagp

hi..

i have filed for spouse visa subclass 309
DOL - 21 Oct 2011
CO Assigned and requested original PCC - 20 Dec 2011
Sent documents 21 Dec 2011

My CO is Surbhi Upmanyu. Any idea how many days it will take for getting visa after CO is assigned? Me and my husband have been married for two years now.. i am thinking to apply for visitor visa for australia till i get spouse visa. but now that CO is assigned, i am not sure if i should leave country. what do you suggest?


----------



## ccgirl

seems No Visas granted yet this week


----------



## Nidhi

Hi guys,

I got my Visa today. Finally the wait is over.


----------



## maniaus

Nidhi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my Visa today. Finally the wait is over.


Congratulations....... BTW what was ur DOL?????


----------



## baj

Nidhi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my Visa today. Finally the wait is over.



Congratulations and have a nice trip.


----------



## Nidhi

maniaus said:


> Congratulations....... BTW what was ur DOL?????


Thanks. My DOL is 28/7/12


----------



## rush2deepuin

baj said:


> Similar case for my wife's visa as well,
> lodged on 19 August 2011
> recd at AHC on 23 August 2011
> CO assigned 10 Nov 2011
> Docs submitted 21 Nov 2011
> CO - Mary Neeru
> 
> She told me in my last email conversation that she has discussed the case with her senior and the case will not be finalised or expedited as there are many other applications in queue !
> 
> Those who lodged in July got lucky as they received visas in about 4 months time !


Last evening I received an email from my CO stating that additional documents submitted by me has been recorded in the file. Last time she told me that they are assessing the additional documents.I hope this means that my file is being processed further. Any experience folks?


----------



## baj

rush2deepuin said:


> Last evening I received an email from my CO stating that additional documents submitted by me has been recorded in the file. Last time she told me that they are assessing the additional documents.I hope this means that my file is being processed further. Any experience folks?


some case officers even mention in the e-mail that the final has been queued for the final decision. However, my case officer didn't give any such indication! I don't know what will happen as it seems that she is following the general processing deadline. Because that's what happened - they have this 12 weeks initial assessment deadline and my CO sent me an e-mail just 2 days before the end of that 12 week period !!! I hope that she doesn't take 7 months in finalising !!!


----------



## HG61

HG61 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Spouse Visa - subclass 309/100
> 
> Visa application lodged at Chandigarh on 20/10/2011
> Email from VFS that application has been forwarded to AHC on 21/10/2011
> Email from VFS that application received at AHC on 21/10/2011
> Email from AHC (by Jatin Rawal) received on 20/12/2011
> 
> PCC sent alongwith application and medical done on the day when application was lodged at VFS Chandigarh i.e 20/10/2011
> 
> AHC email, by Jatin Rawal, had the following contents:
> 
> "This email refers to your application for a Partner visa.
> 
> I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decission."
> 
> Next para was for 7 month processing time story etc. etc.
> 
> It would be appreaited if someone here can shed some light on:
> 
> 1) What does it mean that "It has been queued for decision"?
> 2) Does it mean all necessary documents are with my application and no further document requried?
> 3) Since CO has done his assesment, now how much time normally takes when Senior Visa Officer does the final assessment?
> 4) Once Senior Visa Officer finishes final assessment, how long it takes for granting the visa?
> 5) Any feedback on Jatin Rawal being a CO?
> 
> Another advice I need is that:
> 
> I have got return air ticket with me and I need to go to Australia on 8 Feb'2012 and need to be there up until 15/04/12.
> 
> Q1) Based you my above info, do you think I will get visa (I don't think but need your feedback)
> Q2) What are the chances in getting visitor visa if I apply visitor visa in frist week of Jan 2012?
> Q3) I will definitly contact my CO before I apply for visitor visa and expalin why I need visitor visa. I am also aware that I need to leave Australia before my visa approved. My question is - will my file will be hold whilst I am in Australia and when I come back to India and inform
> my CO, my file will start from that day again. It is a fair assumption?
> 
> The reason I am asking this question is that lets say 3 months had been past between the DOL and Date of granting visitor visa/entry in Australia and say I stayed in Australia for 3 months. Say I came back India in May 2012. My question is do I need to wait for 3-4 months more when I will come back to India in May or there are chances that I may get a communication from AHC that I need to leave Australia and send my passport to AHC for visa grant.
> 
> I am 100% confident that there are so many seniors members of this forum will point me in right direction.
> 
> Thanks HEAPS in advance.


Can someone on this forum shed some light on my question please? I am sure some will help me out with their experience. Pl respond. Thanks


----------



## Nidhi

Hi HG61,

My exp with Mr. Jitin Rawal was good. And about your qs regarding the timeline..no one can say anything.. as the timeline differs from case to case..we cant predict anything.


----------



## kumar.amitaus

HI 

can any one have any rough idea when your file is queued for final decision usually how long does it take because my file has been queued for final decision in 22 December 2011 and in the spreadsheet i have analysed once the file has been put into final decision usually it takes around a month and a half to get the final decision. However, so far this has happnend who lodged the file before august 2011 where processing file time was 5 months but after august this has now increased. Anyone have any idea or anyone who has got final decision after putting his application in final decision so that i can have some idea about it.

God the AHC is so slow in processing these files. ANy help is appreciated.

thanks and regards
Amit Kumar


----------



## baj

No visas granted during the festive season !!!


----------



## maniaus

Hi guys jt got visa grant email 2 min ago... DOL 4/08/2011 visa granted 29/11/2011... Thanks for u all this help... And all the best to all... Cheers!!!!


----------



## maniaus

Sorry visa granted 29/12/2011... Over excited.... Cheers!!!


----------



## formula1_5030

maniaus said:


> Sorry visa granted 29/12/2011... Over excited.... Cheers!!!


Congrats.... 
Please can u say when was ur file sent for final decision. Thanks


----------



## maniaus

formula1_5030 said:


> Congrats....
> Please can u say when was ur file sent for final decision. Thanks


Sorry mate no idea... I jst got two emails so far... One was req doc and the other one is visa grant...


----------



## baj

maniaus said:


> Hi guys jt got visa grant email 2 min ago... DOL 4/08/2011 visa granted 29/11/2011... Thanks for u all this help... And all the best to all... Cheers!!!!


Congratulations dude. 
btw, who was your case officer? also, in the spreadsheet it shows that you lodged the file on 08/03/2011. Could you please confirm if you lodged in August or March?

Cheers.


----------



## ccgirl

maniaus said:


> Sorry visa granted 29/12/2011... Over excited.... Cheers!!!


congrats friend, that's your new year gift from AHC.

I assumed AHC wont grant any visa during this holiday season, good to know this.


----------



## ccgirl

---------------------------------------------
Month | Total | Granted | Waiting
---------------------------------------------
May | 11 | 9 | 2
Jun | 16 | 9 | 7
Jul | 10 | 5 | 5
Aug | 8 | 2 | 6
Sep | 5 | 0 | 5 
---------------------------------------------
Tot | 50 | 25 | 25
---------------------------------------------

Note - Based on the excel sheet - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6R2c&hl=en_GB&rm=full&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## oz309100

DOL : 11 Aug 2011
Case Officer : 20 Oct 2011
Final Case officer : 20 Oct 2011
Visa Granted: 29 Dec 2011

In time sheet My name is Sagar.... Thanks...


----------



## ccgirl

oz309100 said:


> DOL : 11 Aug 2011
> Case Officer : 20 Oct 2011
> Final Case officer : 20 Oct 2011
> Visa Granted: 29 Dec 2011
> 
> In time sheet My name is Sagar.... Thanks...


wooohoooooooo, congrats friend


----------



## baj

oz309100 said:


> DOL : 11 Aug 2011
> Case Officer : 20 Oct 2011
> Final Case officer : 20 Oct 2011
> Visa Granted: 29 Dec 2011
> 
> In time sheet My name is Sagar.... Thanks...


Congratulations mate..


----------



## formula1_5030

Visa Granted Today!!!!!!!
DOL 29/07/2011
COA 10/10/2011( Atul Bakshi )
He called yesterday 29 th & said forwarding for final decision,
No docs requested 
Visa Granted Today 30/12/2011 by Hardeep soodi ( senior officer).

Thanks to all & wish you all good luck.... 
Its only yourself who can feel the anxiety n pain.
Bye All


----------



## hp2011

formula1_5030 said:


> Visa Granted Today!!!!!!!
> DOL 29/07/2011
> COA 10/10/2011( Atul Bakshi )
> He called yesterday 29 th & said forwarding for final decision,
> No docs requested
> Visa Granted Today 30/12/2011 by Hardeep soodi ( senior officer).
> 
> Thanks to all & wish you all good luck....
> Its only yourself who can feel the anxiety n pain.
> Bye All


Congratulations!!!!

I still have been awaiting. I guess I am only from June Application. Pls pray for me. God bless Visa officers for what they do.


----------



## oz309100

oz309100 said:


> DOL : 11 Aug 2011
> Case Officer : 20 Oct 2011
> Final Case officer : 20 Oct 2011
> Visa Granted: 29 Dec 2011


----------



## ccgirl

updated..............
------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------

Month | Total | Granted | Waiting
---------------------------------------------
May | 11 | 9 | 2
Jun | 16 | 9 | 7
Jul | 10 | 6 | 4
Aug | 8 | 3 | 5
Sep | 5 | 0 | 5 
---------------------------------------------
Tot | 50 | 27 | 23
---------------------------------------------

Note - Based on the excel sheet - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6R2c&hl=en_GB&rm=full&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## ccgirl

First Working Day in the new year. All the best guys (who are waiting).....

And Happy New Year All......


----------



## baj

formula1_5030 said:


> Visa Granted Today!!!!!!!
> DOL 29/07/2011
> COA 10/10/2011( Atul Bakshi )
> He called yesterday 29 th & said forwarding for final decision,
> No docs requested
> Visa Granted Today 30/12/2011 by Hardeep soodi ( senior officer).
> 
> Thanks to all & wish you all good luck....
> Its only yourself who can feel the anxiety n pain.
> Bye All


Congratulations, I am next in the spreadsheet, hope it goes in that order


----------



## missionposible

Any one with Harpreet kaur with July DOL 17 JULY


----------



## ccgirl

No visa yet in the new year


----------



## missionposible

ccgirl said:


> No visa yet in the new year


No visa


----------



## baj

I am becoming impatient and annoyed now. My case officer asked for only PCC in November. I provided the required document within one week only. She also acknowledged the receipt of the additional document. It has been more than 1.5months now and still the file is with the case officer. My CO doesn't respond to the update queries. When I pursued the progress through the immigration's general e-mail address, the operator advised me that the file has not been forwarded for final decision !!!! (according to the notes on the case)... what the !!!!

Does this mean that I still need to wait for another 2 months after the file is forwarded for final decision? This is really really really frustrating !!! If I new this, I would have asked my wife to apply for a 6 months visitor visa !!!

Don't know what they are up to !!!


----------



## ozbloke

missionposible said:


> No visa


Finally got visa after almost 7 months....
DOL 9/6/11
file forwarded to final decision 29/12/11
visa granted 3/1/12

Does anyone know how and how long it takes for stamped passport to be reach.... 

Good luck to everyone...all you need to do it wait and pray for your turn...


----------



## syd9

baj said:


> I am becoming impatient and annoyed now. My case officer asked for only PCC in November. I provided the required document within one week only. She also acknowledged the receipt of the additional document. It has been more than 1.5months now and still the file is with the case officer. My CO doesn't respond to the update queries. When I pursued the progress through the immigration's general e-mail address, the operator advised me that the file has not been forwarded for final decision !!!! (according to the notes on the case)... what the !!!!
> 
> Does this mean that I still need to wait for another 2 months after the file is forwarded for final decision? This is really really really frustrating !!! If I new this, I would have asked my wife to apply for a 6 months visitor visa !!!
> 
> Don't know what they are up to !!!


we did the same thing...we applied for visitor visa...we got it ..i went there...our file was forwarded for final decision in october !!!...now that i came back , they told me final decision couldnt be taken till i was back in India !!!

so make sure nd double check if they would take the decision in her absence as well.....we wish u dnt suffer like us...

b/w , this visa and long distance thing is such a headache !! Goodluck to all


----------



## missionposible

missionposible said:


> No visa


No visa


----------



## nithya.

hey all...

I am new here..n below is my timeline

Applied on 18/8
CO allotted and additional documents requested 09/11
additional documents sent 29/12
Sent for final decision 04/01
Visa granted 05/01

Its so very happy day indeed,after so many months mental pressure...
Good luck to all


----------



## jas131

Hi All,

I got my assessment results today.

Can someone please help to with the Visa process.
What all documents are required.
How long does it take.
What to include my spouse too in the visa process.

Can someone please help.

Thanks!!
-Jas


----------



## missionposible

Any body with July DOL and CO HARPREET KAUR


----------



## Nidhi

ozbloke said:


> Finally got visa after almost 7 months....
> DOL 9/6/11
> file forwarded to final decision 29/12/11
> visa granted 3/1/12
> 
> Does anyone know how and how long it takes for stamped passport to be reach....
> 
> Good luck to everyone...all you need to do it wait and pray for your turn...


Even I am waiting for my stamped passport.. I couriered it on 23/12/11..but havnt received it yet..


----------



## baj

syd9 said:


> we did the same thing...we applied for visitor visa...we got it ..i went there...our file was forwarded for final decision in october !!!...now that i came back , they told me final decision couldnt be taken till i was back in India !!!
> 
> so make sure nd double check if they would take the decision in her absence as well.....we wish u dnt suffer like us...
> 
> b/w , this visa and long distance thing is such a headache !! Goodluck to all


We are actually not going for visitor visa application now because it has been almost 4.5months now and I know that visitor visa application would take at least a month. So, we better wait for the spouse visa file decision now !!! fingers crossed !!!


----------



## baj

nithya. said:


> hey all...
> 
> I am new here..n below is my timeline
> 
> Applied on 18/8
> CO allotted and additional documents requested 09/11
> additional documents sent 29/12
> Sent for final decision 04/01
> Visa granted 05/01
> 
> Its so very happy day indeed,after so many months mental pressure...
> Good luck to all


Congratulations frnd.
btw, who was your case officer and the senior officer who sent you the email saying you have been granted visa?
cheers.


----------



## baj

ozbloke said:


> Finally got visa after almost 7 months....
> DOL 9/6/11
> file forwarded to final decision 29/12/11
> visa granted 3/1/12
> 
> Does anyone know how and how long it takes for stamped passport to be reach....
> 
> Good luck to everyone...all you need to do it wait and pray for your turn...


Congrats frnd.
who was your senior CO?


----------



## ana_aus

finally got it...


----------



## nithya.

baj said:


> Congratulations frnd.
> btw, who was your case officer and the senior officer who sent you the email saying you have been granted visa?
> cheers.



Thanks!
my CO was Preeti Arora and senior CO was harpreet sodhi


----------



## baj

ana_aus said:


> finally got it...


Congratulations.

Did they actually mention as to why your decision was delayed? was there any specific items they were after and which caused this long delay? Was there any issue with tax claims?

I am just trying to figure out what makes them give late decisions. A lot of people got theirs within 4 months and many like you had to wait for 7 months !!!

Glad that you finally got the visa.

Cheers.


----------



## baj

nithya. said:


> Thanks!
> my CO was Preeti Arora and senior CO was harpreet sodhi


This Preeti Arora seems to be really effective and efficient !! good on you and I must say that you are really luck to have your visa granted within just a week of submission of additional documents.


----------



## ozbloke

baj said:


> Congrats frnd.
> who was your senior CO?


Thanks Baj, My CO is Isha Babbar


----------



## ozbloke

Nidhi said:


> Even I am waiting for my stamped passport.. I couriered it on 23/12/11..but havnt received it yet..


Hi Nidhi, how do you know on what date your passport was courrierd?
Is there a consignment reference number from AHC which we can use to trace the passport?


----------



## nithya.

baj said:


> This Preeti Arora seems to be really effective and efficient !! good on you and I must say that you are really luck to have your visa granted within just a week of submission of additional documents.



Yes ofcourse.She was very sweet i must say.She replied to all my mails,not on the spot but in a week's time..but she did it,and even she spoke to me over phone also.
I must say that she was very quick in forwarding my file to the next state though i didn't expect it and the senior CO also did it very fast.
Here all are very surprised for getting visa so quickly  and ya i have to agree with you that i am really lucky to get it so quickly

Many thanks to my CO and senior CO:clap2:


----------



## baj

ozbloke said:


> Thanks Baj, My CO is Isha Babbar


Senior CO?
Was she the one who made the final decision and sent you the grant email?


----------



## ana_aus

baj said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Did they actually mention as to why your decision was delayed? was there any specific items they were after and which caused this long delay? Was there any issue with tax claims?
> 
> I am just trying to figure out what makes them give late decisions. A lot of people got theirs within 4 months and many like you had to wait for 7 months !!!
> 
> Glad that you finally got the visa.
> 
> Cheers.



seems its case officer to case officer... no issue with tax... just kept asking for photographs with affidavits... seemed like delay tactics. Not happy how the case was handled esp. when every info was promptly provided. Whenever we called to seek update... CO will ask for more stuff... plus she has a thing for holidays  :confused2:


----------



## Nidhi

ozbloke said:


> Hi Nidhi, how do you know on what date your passport was courrierd?
> Is there a consignment reference number from AHC which we can use to trace the passport?


I submitted my passport after I got the notice granting my visa. Hence i know the date and i received my stamped passport yesterday.


----------



## Deepakp

*Medicals for Subclass visa 309/100*

HI All,

I have applied for spouse visa for my wife. I have got the tourist visa as well for her as it takes 6-7 months for spouse visa to come.

She hasn't got her medicals done for spouse visa in india and is flying out in next 2-3 days.

Is it possible to get her medicals done here in australia as and when case officer (spouse visa) asks for it?

I am just worried it would be big trouble if the case officer gets allocated when she is here and she has to go all the way back to india to get her medicals done..

Your response would be very much appreciated.

Many Thanks
Deepak


----------



## missionposible

Plz plz


----------



## Deepakp

*Visitor Visa*



syd9 said:


> we did the same thing...we applied for visitor visa...we got it ..i went there...our file was forwarded for final decision in october !!!...now that i came back , they told me final decision couldnt be taken till i was back in India !!!
> 
> so make sure nd double check if they would take the decision in her absence as well.....we wish u dnt suffer like us...
> 
> b/w , this visa and long distance thing is such a headache !! Goodluck to all


HI There,

Is it possible to get the medicals done in australia while spouse is on a tourist visa in australia..

I am asking as my wife is coming here on a tourist visa, and she hasn't got her medicals done in india yet?

Also do u think visitor visa delays the spouse visa processing..Australian immigration claims it doesn't affect the processing time for spouse visa?

Your response would be much appreciated.

Thanks 
Deepak


----------



## rush2deepuin

Nidhi said:


> I submitted my passport after I got the notice granting my visa. Hence i know the date and i received my stamped passport yesterday.


Hi ,

How can I check the status of visa progress other than asking CO?I recd. last comm. from my CO on 29th December stating that the documents submitted by me on 29th November has been recorded on file. When I asked that does that mean it is being processed further she said ' YES'.

DOL was 23rd August
CO: 11 Nov 2011
Addl. docs: 23rd Nov 2011
CO: Isha Babbar

shall I put an email to Immigration @ AHC.


----------



## hp2011

Hello! Friends,

Finally got the Visa for my wife after almost 6.5 months.

DOL 24/06/2011
Granted on: 03/01/2012
CO: Jitin Rawal
Senior CO: Mr. Sodhi

I am really very happy and wishing all the best for all of you in this new year. I am sure every one will be granted visa.


----------



## syd9

Deepakp said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have applied for spouse visa for my wife. I have got the tourist visa as well for her as it takes 6-7 months for spouse visa to come.
> 
> She hasn't got her medicals done for spouse visa in india and is flying out in next 2-3 days.
> 
> Is it possible to get her medicals done here in australia as and when case officer (spouse visa) asks for it?
> 
> I am just worried it would be big trouble if the case officer gets allocated when she is here and she has to go all the way back to india to get her medicals done..
> 
> Your response would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Deepak



dnt know about that, but medical is an easy thing to get done... we just walked into the assigned clinic early morning and got my medical done by noon. 

try reading the partner migration booklet..u can download the pdf...i guess there was some information regarding imedicals getting done onshore

goodluck !


----------



## syd9

*hi*



missionposible said:


> Plz plz


hi...wt is ur dol ? nd whn was ur file forwarded for final decision ? isnt ur case officer Harpreet Kaur ??

am in the same scenario...queued for final decision since mid october !! nd now when i called and double checkd for date of sending it for final decision , the operator said only case officer could reveal that....

moreover she said , file might not hav been forwarded yet coz 'case officer might not have arranged all papers in order or must be working on smthng !!"....wht is this ? 

and Harpreet Kaur, when contacted , didnt give any reply either , except for that formatted emails she sends 


did u contact her ? what was the reply ??

madly frustrated !!


----------



## syd9

*hi*




Nidhi said:


> Even I am waiting for my stamped passport.. I couriered it on 23/12/11..but havnt received it yet..


hi Nidhi , could u plz tell why hadnt u submitted ur passport with all other documents? i mean , had u got visitor visa or smthing for which u couldnt submit ur passport at time of submitting other documents? just asking coz i didnt submit it too...and am being told my case is pending coz i didnt do that !! so jst curious if its the case with vistor visa people...

congrats to u !


----------



## ccgirl

updated..............

------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------

Month | Total | Granted | Waiting
---------------------------------------------
May | 11 | 9 | 2
Jun | 16 | 12 | 4
Jul | 10 | 7 | 3
Aug | 8 | 3 | 5
Sep | 5 | 0 | 5 
---------------------------------------------
Tot | 50 | 31 | 19
---------------------------------------------

Note - Based on the excel sheet - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6R2c&hl=en_GB&rm=full&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## ccgirl

No. Of Visas granted each month

Jan - 4 and counting
Dec - 8
Nov - 13
OCT - 9
Sep - 17
AUG - 5
JUL - 4
Jun - 5

Note - Based on the excel sheet - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6R2c&hl=en_GB&rm=full&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## Nidhi

syd9 said:


> hi Nidhi , could u plz tell why hadnt u submitted ur passport with all other documents? i mean , had u got visitor visa or smthing for which u couldnt submit ur passport at time of submitting other documents? just asking coz i didnt submit it too...and am being told my case is pending coz i didnt do that !! so jst curious if its the case with vistor visa people...
> 
> congrats to u !


Thanks and I didnt submit it as my agent told me.. Passport should be submitted only after it is asked.


----------



## sanjay.t

Hi,
i am currently living in Dubai, and i hold a PR visa for Australia. 
I got married in June and i have applied for my spouse visa
My case officer is Isha Babbar.

I am not sure if i will get my wifes visa or no, as i am planning to move there in April and i wish to take her along with me.

Can anyone advice me what else can i do or if anyone has the personal number for Isha Babbar 

Please help

Thanks

- Sanjay


----------



## ank9shi

*Tax Query*



Nidhi said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I want to ask if anyone had a query regarding a tax rebate claimed earlier by your spouse.. My Husband received a email from my case officer which reads as below:
> 
> Dear Sponsor,
> 
> In Form 47SP your wife declared that you have never been in a previous married or defacto relationship. Information from your Australian taxation records indicates that you have previously claimed a tax rebate for a dependent in June 2008 and 2009.
> 
> Please provide full details of all dependent spouses declared to the Australian Taxation Office (ATO) and an explanation of why information provided to the ATO is different from information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship. This needs to be provided within 28 days of the date of this email.
> x-x-x-x
> 
> My Husband had claimed a tax rebate for a dependent in my name only...he explained it through email to my CO.. but my CO has not replied to it till date..we even tried calling him but he never attended the call.. now we are confused as what to do about the situation.. My DOL is July 28th and CO was assigned on October 13th. Medical & PCC submitted on Nov 18th.
> 
> If anyone had some idea please help us as to what should we do about it..


Dear Nidhi I've received exactly the same email from the case officer as I've been putting my wife's name in the Tax returns, could you please tell what did your husband replied to this email ? Thank you so much
DOL- 19/09/11
CO - Isha Babbar
Additional docs requested - 1st Dec
Add Docs provided - 2nd Dec
Received email from Isha on 23rd DEC that she has received the docs and email and would be working on it shortly, once she'll be done with the final assessment, she'll let us know.
Thanks so much Nidhi


----------



## sanjay.t

*Sanj*

Hi,
i am currently living in Dubai, and i hold a PR visa for Australia. 
I got married in June and i have applied for my spouse visa
My case officer is Isha Babbar.

I am not sure if i will get my wifes visa or no, as i am planning to move there in April and i wish to take her along with me.

Can anyone advice me what else can i do or if anyone has the personal number for Isha Babbar 

Please help

Thanks

- Sanjay


----------



## maniaus

baj said:


> Congratulations dude.
> btw, who was your case officer? also, in the spreadsheet it shows that you lodged the file on 08/03/2011. Could you please confirm if you lodged in August or March?
> 
> Cheers.


Hi baj sorry for late reply... My CO was yashpal singh.... And the date of lodgment was 3 aug 2011... I don't knw how it became march....


----------



## maniaus

baj said:


> Congratulations dude.
> btw, who was your case officer? also, in the spreadsheet it shows that you lodged the file on 08/03/2011. Could you please confirm if you lodged in August or March?
> 
> Cheers.


Hi baj sorry for late reply... My CO was yashpal singh and the date of lodg was 3 aug 2011... I don't knw how it became march in spreadsheet...


----------



## renita

Hi I am still waiting.I think im the only one left from the May application list.My DOl 06/05...really frustrating.Sadly our case officer Mousami Sadana seems to be on leave now.Hope she returns soon.


----------



## abc4visa

nithya. said:


> Yes ofcourse.She was very sweet i must say.She replied to all my mails,not on the spot but in a week's time..but she did it,and even she spoke to me over phone also.
> I must say that she was very quick in forwarding my file to the next state though i didn't expect it and the senior CO also did it very fast.
> Here all are very surprised for getting visa so quickly  and ya i have to agree with you that i am really lucky to get it so quickly
> 
> Many thanks to my CO and senior CO:clap2:


Hi,
I am in the same situation here,
Applied in sept 11
add doc req Nov 11
Doc provided Dec 11
senior case off transfer jan 12
waiting for visa ....
My CO was Preeti and she indeed is nice lady...hopefully get visa soon as my husband bought tickers to watch cricket in sydney 1/2/12 & 26/2/11 for both of us


----------



## ank9shi

*Welcome*



abc4visa said:


> Hi,
> I am in the same situation here,
> Applied in sept 11
> add doc req Nov 11
> Doc provided Dec 11
> senior case off transfer jan 12
> waiting for visa ....
> My CO was Preeti and she indeed is nice lady...hopefully get visa soon as my husband bought tickers to watch cricket in sydney 1/2/12 & 26/2/11 for both of us


Hi abc4visa,

I am just after you then 
Applied 19SEP11
Add doc req 1DEC11
Docs provided 2DEC11

My wife called in today and the operator told her that they don't need any other docs and the case will be transfered for Final decision. 
Our case officer is Isha Babbar. 
All the very best to you, and I hope you see India winning on Aussie land soon


----------



## abc4visa

ank9shi said:


> Hi abc4visa,
> 
> I am just after you then
> Applied 19SEP11
> Add doc req 1DEC11
> Docs provided 2DEC11
> 
> My wife called in today and the operator told her that they don't need any other docs and the case will be transfered for Final decision.
> Our case officer is Isha Babbar.
> All the very best to you, and I hope you see India winning on Aussie land soon


Great to see same people..my file has been forwarded for final decision on 4/1/12 ...the wait is on...


----------



## ank9shi

abc4visa said:


> Great to see same people..my file has been forwarded for final decision on 4/1/12 ...the wait is on...


Hey ....what was the exact date of your application ?


----------



## abc4visa

ank9shi said:


> Hey ....what was the exact date of your application ?


5/9/11

cheers


----------



## abc4visa

ank9shi said:


> Hey ....what was the exact date of your application ?


I have only sent one message to Preeti and guess what she replied in 45 sec(undeliverable)..she is the best ...


----------



## ank9shi

abc4visa said:


> I have only sent one message to Preeti and guess what she replied in 45 sec(undeliverable)..she is the best ...


Wow ... did you email her ? What did you ask ?


----------



## abc4visa

ank9shi said:


> Wow ... did you email her ? What did you ask ?


Idid send her an email asking for status and she responded in few seconds...


----------



## ccgirl

anybody visa in last 2 days ?


----------



## baj

ccgirl said:


> anybody visa in last 2 days ?


Unfortunately not !!! I am eagerly waiting now !!! and I check this forum thread almost 3-4 times a day to see if anyone has got any good news !!!


----------



## nithya.

Hopefully you will get it in a week.gud luck





abc4visa said:


> Hi,
> I am in the same situation here,
> Applied in sept 11
> add doc req Nov 11
> Doc provided Dec 11
> senior case off transfer jan 12
> waiting for visa ....
> My CO was Preeti and she indeed is nice lady...hopefully get visa soon as my husband bought tickers to watch cricket in sydney 1/2/12 & 26/2/11 for both of us


----------



## missionposible

Any body with Harpreet kaur got visa in last few days


----------



## syd9

*hi*



missionposible said:


> Any body with Harpreet kaur got visa in last few days


did u contact her or sent her email ? wt did she reply ? cz to me , she just sent a big "format" email..mentioning the same 7 months and 12 months stuff and also stating that > sm people's circumstances might be more compelling than others , so they work accordingly . 

now am confused at this second line.

did u or anyone else got such email ?

am tired of waiting , b/w . waiting in final queue since mid october !! isnt it a bit too long ?


----------



## abc4visa

nithya. said:


> Hopefully you will get it in a week.gud luck


Thank you very much for your wishes


----------



## a2latrobe

*Visa grant*

Hi everyone,

Just sharing my happiness with everyone, after an intolerable few months i finally got my visa today...Thankyou * god , my case officer Neeru and senior case officer Malinda............ and everyone....



Date of lodgement--------23/08/2011
Case officer allocated------02/11/2011
No documents requested
Visa granted ------------11/01/2011*


----------



## a2latrobe

*visa grant*

i mean visa grant date 11/01/2012


----------



## sanjay.t

Hi all,

I have a query , i applied for my wifes visa in june 2011, and send additional documents in october 2011.

I have been asked to fill a form which says " Questionaire for Usually Resident "

I am having a doubt that maybe the visa will be rejected.

Has anyone else come across this kind of situation.

Is it very difficult to get a visa second time if once has been rejected by AHC

Please advice

Thanks

- Sanjay


----------



## missionposible

syd9 said:


> did u contact her or sent her email ? wt did she reply ? cz to me , she just sent a big "format" email..mentioning the same 7 months and 12 months stuff and also stating that > sm people's circumstances might be more compelling than others , so they work accordingly .
> 
> now am confused at this second line.
> 
> did u or anyone else got such email ?
> 
> am tired of waiting , b/w . waiting in final queue since mid october !! isnt it a bit too long ?


Same e mail I got. My DOL IS 17/July still waiting even some persons from Aug. Got visa . We r still waiting .......


----------



## ank9shi

a2latrobe said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just sharing my happiness with everyone, after an intolerable few months i finally got my visa today...Thankyou god , my case officer Neeru and senior case officer Malinda............ and everyone....
> 
> Date of lodgement--------23/08/2011
> Case officer allocated------02/11/2011
> No documents requested
> Visa granted ------------11/01/2011


congratulations a2latrobe & all the very best for ur future


----------



## y12

Hi,

Has anyone over here submitted his/her passport in person to the vfs after receiving the visa grant letter?


----------



## baj

a2latrobe said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just sharing my happiness with everyone, after an intolerable few months i finally got my visa today...Thankyou * god , my case officer Neeru and senior case officer Malinda............ and everyone....
> 
> 
> 
> Date of lodgement--------23/08/2011
> Case officer allocated------02/11/2011
> No documents requested
> Visa granted ------------11/01/2011*


*

Many congratulations... My DOL is 19/08/2011 and the same case officer. however, haven't received any news from her. Did you receive any e-mail stating your file has been forwarded for final decision or something similar? or you just received this visa grant email directly from the senior CO? 

btw, do you have the direct number of senior CO, Malinda? maybe in the signature field of the email she sent you?*


----------



## missionposible

syd9 said:


> hi...wt is ur dol ? nd whn was ur file forwarded for final decision ? isnt ur case officer Harpreet Kaur ??
> 
> am in the same scenario...queued for final decision since mid october !! nd now when i called and double checkd for date of sending it for final decision , the operator said only case officer could reveal that....
> 
> moreover she said , file might not hav been forwarded yet coz 'case officer might not have arranged all papers in order or must be working on smthng !!"....wht is this ?
> 
> and Harpreet Kaur, when contacted , didnt give any reply either , except for that formatted emails she sends
> 
> did u contact her ? what was the reply ??
> 
> madly frustrated !![/QUOTEll
> Same with me I don't now file with case officer or gone for final result
> 
> Ffrustrated


----------



## missionposible

DOL 17/July/2011


----------



## missionposible

No news of visa
yet


----------



## syd9

*hi*



missionposible said:


> No news of visa
> yet


same here....m gonna stop checkng my email frm now onwards...its so frustrating...

dol 19 july

i thought it would be quick decision cz no documents were asked fr nd file was sent fr final decision...

fingers crossed !


----------



## rush2deepuin

My DOL is 23rd August and CO is Isha babbar.. I recd. last email on 29th Dec 2011 stating that all the documents has been recorded in the file and it is being processed further..
CO was alltd. on 11th Nov and extra docs submitted on 23rd Nov.. I hope it means my visa is in queue for final decision...


----------



## missionposible

syd9 said:


> same here....m gonna stop checkng my email frm now onwards...its so frustrating...
> 
> dol 19 july
> 
> i thought it would be quick decision cz no documents were asked fr nd file was sent fr final decision...
> 
> fingers crossed !


My DOL is 17/July fingers realy crossed


----------



## Deepakp

*Medicals for Subclass visa 309/100*

HI ,

Has anybody got the medicals done for her spouse while she is in australia on a tourist visa.

I am struggling to get a clear answer from immigration deptt; Will really appreciate any response 

Thanks 
Deepak


----------



## ccgirl

marryme said:


> We applied around 20 August and we got notification just now that our visa has been forwarded for final decision. We didn't get asked for any other documents. I don't think we will hear anything till maybe December or January... what do you guys think??


Hi marryme, have you got your visa yet ?


----------



## Scooby1234

*Tax issue*

Hi have got co mail saying why my spouse dint declare spouses that I claimed tax on. Last yr I did had a friend living with me but we had no relationship and she was happy for me claim, however before that year it was a wrong claim. Now should I amend all of them or just last but 1. Please help!


----------



## missionposible

Any body with CO Harpreet kaur


----------



## missionposible

syd9 said:


> did u contact her or sent her email ? wt did she reply ? cz to me , she just sent a big "format" email..mentioning the same 7 months and 12 months stuff and also stating that > sm people's circumstances might be more compelling than others , so they work accordingly .
> 
> now am confused at this second line.
> 
> did u or anyone else got such email ?
> 
> am tired of waiting , b/w . waiting in final queue since mid october !! isnt it a bit too long ?


I got same e-mail u got any news about visa


----------



## abc4visa

Scooby1234 said:


> Hi have got co mail saying why my spouse dint declare spouses that I claimed tax on. Last yr I did had a friend living with me but we had no relationship and she was happy for me claim, however before that year it was a wrong claim. Now should I amend all of them or just last but 1. Please help!



you are having the same situation as one of my friend,who has claimed wrong tax prior year and the name in that was different than his spouse and he needs to reassess his tax return for last 3 years and need to pay interest on daily basis for extra amout he claimed ,the whole process took 2 months so my friend call ATo and start working on it as you need to submit your revised assessment to immigration.

As per tax law she needs to be your legal companion whom you are supporting and also she can be overseas as long as you have applied for her PR.

I also have claimed for my wife and got inquiry from immigration but in my case she is my legal wife and for whom I have submitted my merrige certi,her passport and visa application acknowledgement letter,Not only i hv got refund but immigration accepted that as well.


----------



## Scooby1234

*TAX issue*



abc4visa said:


> you are having the same situation as one of my friend,who has claimed wrong tax prior year and the name in that was different than his spouse and he needs to reassess his tax return for last 3 years and need to pay interest on daily basis for extra amout he claimed ,the whole process took 2 months so my friend call ATo and start working on it as you need to submit your revised assessment to immigration.
> 
> As per tax law she needs to be your legal companion whom you are supporting and also she can be overseas as long as you have applied for her PR.
> 
> I also have claimed for my wife and got inquiry from immigration but in my case she is my legal wife and for whom I have submitted my merrige certi,her passport and visa application acknowledgement letter,Not only i hv got refund but immigration accepted that as well.


Thanks for the reply, looks like i am in for karma. now i am contacting ato saying i dont have any documents to support my cliam and would like ammendments for the last 3 yrs, however from ato website ATO can only ammend last 2 yrs, though its my obligation to apply for 3 yrs and its upto them how far they can ammend. i have medical condition throughout my life in australia, i am thinking to apply for compassionate circumstance, fingers crossed how long it would take for this ordeal. I cannot pay the ATO now but will enter into some payment plan with them and get the new NOA and submit to IMMI. hopefully it should all work expected, i am not applying ammendment this year since i did claim it against my actual wife who is already here on visit visa. 

anything from my story you think not workable, please help!


----------



## abc4visa

Scooby1234 said:


> Thanks for the reply, looks like i am in for karma. now i am contacting ato saying i dont have any documents to support my cliam and would like ammendments for the last 3 yrs, however from ato website ATO can only ammend last 2 yrs, though its my obligation to apply for 3 yrs and its upto them how far they can ammend. i have medical condition throughout my life in australia, i am thinking to apply for compassionate circumstance, fingers crossed how long it would take for this ordeal. I cannot pay the ATO now but will enter into some payment plan with them and get the new NOA and submit to IMMI. hopefully it should all work expected, i am not applying ammendment this year since i did claim it against my actual wife who is already here on visit visa.
> 
> anything from my story you think not workable, please help!


Mate,Let me speak with my friend about what exactly he did and then I will get back to you.

Cheers


----------



## missionposible

Scooby1234 said:


> Harpreet kaur for my app!


What is ur DOP


----------



## missionposible

missionposible said:


> What is ur DOP


I want to say DOL


----------



## ana_aus

Passport Stamping:

will it be sent to VFS even if it was sent directly???


----------



## marryme

ccgirl said:


> Hi marryme, have you got your visa yet ?


No Not yet but I know my CO is ready to grant because my partner has been asked to travel offshore and leave australia for the visa to be decided on. They don't tell you if you got visa or not, they ask you to leave the country and then they will give you decision. So we are leaving Australia this week lane:


----------



## Scooby1234

*tax issue*



missionposible said:


> I want to say DOL


hi i lodged 1st week of aug 2011. requested more info on 20th oct and submitted more info 7th nov.


----------



## syd9

*hi*



missionposible said:


> I got same e-mail u got any news about visa


hi ... i just dnt know wt they r telling  is right or not 

earlier , i was told twice that file is with senior case officer sicne mid october.... then i was told they have no clue...nd today , i was told , they forwarded file to Senior case officer just in January !!!!! 

i really dnt knw what part of it is actually the BEST CORRECT answer 


then also , last time , my passport submission date was told to me as the end of december... today , they told me it is the mid of december that they got it


anyws , but the operator i talked to , was the sweetest , polietest and much concerned of all ...


case officer never replies... so i think i will have to wait till february.. perhaps they r waiting for a total 7 months period to end for me 

i was never asked for any documents....i wonder why they took so long even then for it 


did u contact anyone ??? plz keep me updated.... am so anxious nd worried right now.....

the only hope am sticking to is , she granted visas late to almost everyone..... lets keep fingers crossed and wait


----------



## syd9

*hi*



mattdhillon said:


> Yes, r u guys talking about Harpreet kaur. She is a *****, I dont know what she doesnot even know how to talk. I lodged my wife 309 visa and 2 months ago it was passed on to senior case officer and Then went back to HK and she wanted some documents. Worst thing is she never called up and asked for these docs, when I called then I came to know. After sending docs I requested her to review them so that I can confirm that no other document is required but she replied I am very busy and have alook at them whenever I will get time.***** with an attitude.


i just hope i wasnt treated the same way..it seems same though... coz i myself had to ask , > IF I SHOULD SEND MY PASSPORT PLZ".. to which i got yes...nd now gettign to know again that file moved for final decision only a couple of days back, so perhaps , the same happend with me 
God! its so tough and irritating..


----------



## ccgirl

Terrific day to start the week, got our visa grant letter today. 

Hoping to get the visa stamped passport in another 7-10 days.


----------



## ank9shi

ccgirl said:


> Terrific day to start the week, got our visa grant letter today.
> 
> Hoping to get the visa stamped passport in another 7-10 days.


Wow ... congrats mate, who was the CO and DOL ?


----------



## missionposible

syd9 said:


> hi ... i just dnt know wt they r telling  is right or not
> 
> earlier , i was told twice that file is with senior case officer sicne mid october.... then i was told they have no clue...nd today , i was told , they forwarded file to Senior case officer just in January !!!!!
> 
> i really dnt knw what part of it is actually the BEST CORRECT answer
> 
> then also , last time , my passport submission date was told to me as the end of december... today , they told me it is the mid of december that they got it
> 
> anyws , but the operator i talked to , was the sweetest , polietest and much concerned of all ...
> 
> case officer never replies... so i think i will have to wait till february.. perhaps they r waiting for a total 7 months period to end for me
> 
> i was never asked for any documents....i wonder why they took so long even then for it
> 
> did u contact anyone ??? plz keep me updated.... am so anxious nd worried right now.....
> 
> the only hope am sticking to is , she granted visas late to almost everyone..... lets keep fingers crossed and wait


I just talked to operator today she just said me that file is gone for finals the file is transfered to senior case officer ...... Fingers are reAly crosed...


----------



## Scooby1234

abc4visa said:


> you are having the same situation as one of my friend,who has claimed wrong tax prior year and the name in that was different than his spouse and he needs to reassess his tax return for last 3 years and need to pay interest on daily basis for extra amout he claimed ,the whole process took 2 months so my friend call ATo and start working on it as you need to submit your revised assessment to immigration.
> 
> As per tax law she needs to be your legal companion whom you are supporting and also she can be overseas as long as you have applied for her PR.
> 
> I also have claimed for my wife and got inquiry from immigration but in my case she is my legal wife and for whom I have submitted my merrige certi,her passport and visa application acknowledgement letter,Not only i hv got refund but immigration accepted that as well.


Please ask your friend and let me know. PLease!


----------



## syd9

missionposible said:


> I just talked to operator today she just said me that file is gone for finals the file is transfered to senior case officer ...... Fingers are reAly crosed...


goodluck 

b/w , did she tell u when they moved the file for fiinal decision ? just curious... as to mine , earlier they used to say october mid...then they stopped saying anything  .. and now they said , since few weeks 

still , if it is since few weeks, am worried why they taking so long man ! 

when was ur file forwarded , any clue?


----------



## syd9

ccgirl said:


> Terrific day to start the week, got our visa grant letter today.
> 
> Hoping to get the visa stamped passport in another 7-10 days.


congrats


----------



## baj

ccgirl said:


> Terrific day to start the week, got our visa grant letter today.
> 
> Hoping to get the visa stamped passport in another 7-10 days.


Congratulations CCgirl

Who was your case officer and senior case officer?
Did you receive any correspondence other than the advice about the file being sent for final decision?


----------



## rush2deepuin

I have put few emails in past to my CO asking for giving the status, on which every time I am told that it is under progress and will be finalised within 7 months time.. Finally I realized this morning that being polite is not helping anymore so I have put up an email again to CO with a copy to the Immigration DFAT. I have also put up a statement that please let me know the reason for delay as the application lodged later than mine has also been processed.. Let us see the outcome as I am anyways ready for worst.. max it will be 7 months...


----------



## rush2deepuin

My DOL is 23rd August


----------



## missionposible

syd9 said:


> goodluck
> 
> b/w , did she tell u when they moved the file for fiinal decision ? just curious... as to mine , earlier they used to say october mid...then they stopped saying anything  .. and now they said , since few weeks
> 
> still , if it is since few weeks, am worried why they taking so long man !
> 
> when was ur file forwarded , any clue?


I have also called last week they said underprocess. When I called this Monday they said file is farwarded for finals.............


----------



## missionposible

Scooby1234 said:


> hi i lodged 1st week of aug 2011. requested more info on 20th oct and submitted more info 7th nov.


My DOL IS 17/07 now the file gone for finals ........


----------



## kumar.amitaus

Hi Every One just wanted to share my happiness
Got the Visa Grant in 130 Days.. thats great news and someone works in AHC to exceeds our expectatons
Application LOdge 07 sep 2011
Case Officer Allocated 24 Nov 2011 (Preeti Arora)
Additional document sent Like Marriage Photos, marriage ceremony videos sent on 6 December 2011
Application sent for Final Decision 22 December 2011 Senior Case Officer (Harpreet Sodhi)
Visa Grant Date 16 January 2012


----------



## ank9shi

kumar.amitaus said:


> Hi Every One just wanted to share my happiness
> Got the Visa Grant in 130 Days.. thats great news and someone works in AHC to exceeds our expectatons
> Application LOdge 07 sep 2011
> Case Officer Allocated 24 Nov 2011 (Preeti Arora)
> Additional document sent Like Marriage Photos, marriage ceremony videos sent on 6 December 2011
> Application sent for Final Decision 22 December 2011 Senior Case Officer (Harpreet Sodhi)
> Visa Grant Date 16 January 2012


Many congratulations bud )


----------



## priyavel

*Subclass 309/100*

Hi All

I have applied for spouse visa on Nov 2011 and case officer has been appointed and requested me to send marriage pics which did.But now i have beed asked to supply marriage dvd.but unfortunately we didnt take any videos and we only took pics.Can someone help me out in this case what documents should i submit as an alternative.Did anyone had this issue before?
cheers


----------



## ank9shi

priyavel said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have applied for spouse visa on Nov 2011 and case officer has been appointed and requested me to send marriage pics which did.But now i have beed asked to supply marriage dvd.but unfortunately we didnt take any videos and we only took pics.Can someone help me out in this case what documents should i submit as an alternative.Did anyone had this issue before?
> cheers


I think you should tell them honestly that there was no DVD made out.


----------



## syd9

kumar.amitaus said:


> Hi Every One just wanted to share my happiness
> Got the Visa Grant in 130 Days.. thats great news and someone works in AHC to exceeds our expectatons
> Application LOdge 07 sep 2011
> Case Officer Allocated 24 Nov 2011 (Preeti Arora)
> Additional document sent Like Marriage Photos, marriage ceremony videos sent on 6 December 2011
> Application sent for Final Decision 22 December 2011 Senior Case Officer (Harpreet Sodhi)
> Visa Grant Date 16 January 2012


wow..congrats! this preeti arora seems amazing...she has been clearing her files sof ast and communicating with everyone at the same time ! atleast sm1 works!!


----------



## kumar.amitaus

thanks every one.. dont you worry guys i know its not fairy tale some one needs to have more patient while some one gets it soon but every one get it sooner or later.

If you have completed your file and have detailed explanation for anything which you are not providing then also there is no reason why would they reject your visa.. so,, believe in yourself and my all good wishes are with every one. i did not have 2 years tax return but had sound explanation and see it did work..

cheers
@ m ! t


----------



## kumar.amitaus

thanks buddy


----------



## abc4visa

Hey just checked my email and guess what got the visa....

Applied on Sept 9
CO on 19/11
Add doc on 6/12
forwarded on Jan
Visa 18/1

Again the CO is preeti Arora and hardeep Sodhi...and guess what it's our marriage anniversary.


----------



## abc4visa

abc4visa said:


> Hey just checked my email and guess what got the visa....
> 
> Applied on Sept 9
> CO on 19/11
> Add doc on 6/12
> forwarded on Jan
> Visa 18/1
> 
> Again the CO is preeti Arora and hardeep Sodhi...and guess what it's our marriage anniversary.


hey the dates could be one or 2 days up or down...as I said Preeti is the best CO ,she responded me in 45 sec. what else...
to be very hone that was the only contact I have ever made to AHC and it was enough
if every thing is legal don't worry about any thing you will get your Visa


----------



## abc4visa

Guys,

need to know how can my wife submit her passport as we dont want to send via post but want to go their personal and want to collect in person


----------



## ank9shi

abc4visa said:


> Hey just checked my email and guess what got the visa....
> 
> Applied on Sept 9
> CO on 19/11
> Add doc on 6/12
> forwarded on Jan
> Visa 18/1
> 
> Again the CO is preeti Arora and hardeep Sodhi...and guess what it's our marriage anniversary.


Hey many congrats on your visa  now you can see cricket matched with your hub ..... hehe enjoy


----------



## rush2deepuin

ank9shi said:


> Hey many congrats on your visa  now you can see cricket matched with your hub ..... hehe enjoy


Has anyone ever lodged a complain against Case Officer ?


----------



## satishravipati

*spouse visa/309*

Hai guys I applied spouse visa to AHC New Delhi on 3-01-2012.I didn't receive acknowledgement till now.When can i receive acknowledge .Anybody got any idea.By the way I send application from Australia through Reg post.Thanks


----------



## kumar.amitaus

Amit to satishravipati;695145

If you send the application by post it takes considerable time. As your post must have mixed in bunch and it takes a while before it reaches to correct deoartment. Because i applied though VFS but my wife is her native city where VFS office is not there and our case officer asked for further documentation. Wed chose the courier and it takes approx 8 days. I am not too sure if you get the acknolwdgement if you apply through normal post. you can actually give them a call and have your reference number ready and they will tell you on phone. But yes, sending though post takes a while. you cab reach them at 0120 66013777, 011 41221000 direct ahc visa office number


----------



## satishravipati

Thanks for that.Normally how much time it takes for spouse visa.


----------



## kumar.amitaus

see it all depends your luck

But I have abalysed very closely with other files that has been lodged and found usually if your file is complete it takes around 4-5 months to get it done.
my took 130 days so exactly 4 months plus 10 days you can check this link where people updated their file status online to share with every one to give you idea about current processiing time
the link is 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28

you will find most people in the recent times got the visa between 130-150 days

any problems do let me now or you can reach me at [_deleted_]
will get back to you asap


----------



## missionposible

Scooby1234 said:


> please let me know when hrpt kaur grants you visa. just to know time frame from her end. mine too hrpt kaur and with finals.


Wait wait and wait


----------



## nparo

Hi Every one this is my first post

Application Lodge 23 aug 2011
Case Officer Allocated 9 Nov 2011 
Additional document sent sent on 1 December 2011
Visa application still under process ......


----------



## abc4visa

nparo said:


> Hi Every one this is my first post
> 
> Application Lodge 23 aug 2011
> Case Officer Allocated 9 Nov 2011
> Additional document sent sent on 1 December 2011
> Visa application still under process ......


I dont know but in my case AHC worked exceptionally fast...I applied on sept and recd visa on 18/01 ...moreover my emailed been answered in less than a minutes also I hv sent passport on 19/01*(from ahemedabad)* and they already confirmed the receipt at new delhi

I hope they work like this with every one...many thanks to my CO and senior CO...


----------



## rush2deepuin

Hi everyone,

anybody else with Isha Babbar waiting for Visa? I applied on 23rd August


----------



## DaOne

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum and its great to see people helping and answering questions 

I have a question - Our application is under process and co assigned and coupls of days ago my wife was called to the local police station with 2 witness for character referances - is that common process? 

Awaiting you reply
Thanks


----------



## DaOne

abc4visa said:


> I dont know but in my case AHC worked exceptionally fast...I applied on sept and recd visa on 18/01 ...moreover my emailed been answered in less than a minutes also I hv sent passport on 19/01*(from ahemedabad)* and they already confirmed the receipt at new delhi
> 
> I hope they work like this with every one...many thanks to my CO and senior CO...


Hey bud, we have applied from Ahmedabad too thru VFS and congratulations on your visa


----------



## missionposible

DaOne said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and its great to see people helping and answering questions
> 
> I have a question - Our application is under process and co assigned and coupls of days ago my wife was called to the local police station with 2 witness for character referances - is that common process?
> 
> Awaiting you reply
> Thanks


R U asking about PCC


----------



## DaOne

Hey Mission,

Nah PCC is already done and sent to CO 1 week of Jan... so thst why i am not sure why she has to go to local police station with 2 refereances/witnesses ?????


----------



## nparo

abc4visa said:


> I dont know but in my case AHC worked exceptionally fast...I applied on sept and recd visa on 18/01 ...moreover my emailed been answered in less than a minutes also I hv sent passport on 19/01(from ahemedabad) and they already confirmed the receipt at new delhi
> 
> I hope they work like this with every one...many thanks to my CO and senior CO...


Congratulations who was your case officer ?


----------



## abc4visa

nparo said:


> Congratulations who was your case officer ?



- -CO
- Senior CO


----------



## abc4visa

DaOne said:


> Hey abc,
> 
> 
> I have applied from ahmedabad too, do u have a email address so i can talk to you about few things with your husband about the process. Im in australia and need a lil clarification and help???
> 
> Thanks


sure...send my husband emain on @


----------



## DaOne

[Thanks abc, appriciate it.


----------



## DaOne

missionposible said:


> R U asking about PCC


Hey Mission,

Just confirmed yeah it was for PCC.

Is there only 1 PCC thst needs to be done for partner visa or need seperate PCC for district and state/national?


----------



## perv1003

DaOne said:


> Hey Mission,
> 
> Just confirmed yeah it was for PCC.
> 
> Is there only 1 PCC thst needs to be done for partner visa or need seperate PCC for district and state/national?


u only need to obtain PCC from th office which issued ur Passport and nothng else...


----------



## rush2deepuin

missionposible said:


> Any news from mates with july DOL


even I have received the same response from the same CO on 29th December 2011.. What the hell..

Can anybody please tell me the average processing time she takes?


----------



## rush2deepuin

Kpatel85 said:


> Same CO and same reply :-(( very sad and dipressed


Same response to me too..


----------



## missionposible

DaOne said:


> Hey Mission,
> 
> Just confirmed yeah it was for PCC.
> 
> Is there only 1 PCC thst needs to be done for partner visa or need seperate PCC for district and state/national?


This pcc u need that is only from passport office.


----------



## missionposible

DaOne said:


> Hey Mission,
> 
> Just confirmed yeah it was for PCC.
> 
> Is there only 1 PCC thst needs to be done for partner visa or need seperate PCC for district and state/national?


This pcc u need that is only from passport office.


----------



## raja675

hi friends...
i hv been observing the forum from long time...n veryy happy for those who got the visa on time n best of luck for those who r still waiting...

anyways i am the sponsor/ husband and applied for the partner visa on 11/05/11...its been a long time for waiting for the visa...
we hv been contacted by the CO in october for few more pictures and docs...in oct 11
the called for an interview on 2nd dec 2011 with senior case officer
there were few complications in regards to my wife's old minor passport...
we submitted the old passport and more pix of our marriage...on 5th dec 11
after almost 7 weeks we are still waiting..
just to know that if any1 has gone thru that and still waiting????
n if our file is due for final decision?

thanks every1 in advance for any suggestions...


w


----------



## jas131

Hi All,

I will be submiting my 175 visa application in the next few weeks...
Can someone please provide me the visa timelines.

Thanks!!
-Jas


----------



## missionposible

Visa granted 24/1/2012.


----------



## ank9shi

missionposible said:


> Visa granted 24/1/2012.


Wohoooo congrats bud


----------



## missionposible

ank9shi said:


> Wohoooo congrats bud


Thanks


----------



## gcj

missionposible said:


> Visa granted 24/1/2012.


congrats! when did you lodge ur application?


----------



## abc4visa

gcj said:


> congrats! when did you lodge ur application?



hurray...got my passport back as well....took 4 days to stamp on my passport...now going to buy tickets


----------



## Scooby1234

**



missionposible said:


> Thanks


congrats! how long from farwarding to senior to grant email?


----------



## DaOne

missionposible said:


> Visa granted 24/1/2012.


Awesome ... Congrats 
What was ur timeline??


----------



## DaOne

abc4visa said:


> hurray...got my passport back as well....took 4 days to stamp on my passport...now going to buy tickets


Thats quick  Welcome to Ozland ....


----------



## rush2deepuin

missionposible said:


> Visa granted 24/1/2012.


Congratulations..!


----------



## missionposible

DaOne said:


> Awesome ... Congrats
> What was ur timeline??


DOL 17/JULY/2011
Visa granted - 24/1/2012


----------



## missionposible

rush2deepuin said:


> Congratulations..!


Tha


----------



## missionposible

Scooby1234 said:


> congrats! how long from farwarding to senior to grant email?


After 25 days


----------



## missionposible

Going to submit passport through VFS CHANDIGARH Office


----------



## missionposible

Passport submitted


----------



## raja675

hey guys...
we got the VISA granted on 27th jan...
applied on 11 may 2011
was a long n painful wait...
hope u guys get ur visa on time...
AHC is terrible in giving feedback for the visa...so keep ur calm and always b positive...
Interview was held and was very depressing..
no questions asked for the marriage and all..
just a face to face interrogation to prove that the marriage was not genuine with some faux info from AHC...dont know how they managed...so unprofessional...
anyways all well that end well...
best of luck for the partners living apart......
i hope to c my wife next week in sydney...
ciao...


----------



## missionposible

Gud all the best for ur feature.


----------



## missionposible

raja675 said:


> hey guys...
> we got the VISA granted on 27th jan...
> applied on 11 may 2011
> was a long n painful wait...
> hope u guys get ur visa on time...
> AHC is terrible in giving feedback for the visa...so keep ur calm and always b positive...
> Interview was held and was very depressing..
> no questions asked for the marriage and all..
> just a face to face interrogation to prove that the marriage was not genuine with some faux info from AHC...dont know how they managed...so unprofessional...
> anyways all well that end well...
> best of luck for the partners living apart......
> i hope to c my wife next week in sydney...
> ciao...


Best of luck for ur feature


----------



## shafiq57

Hi dears
My partner visa application is received by CO at Australian house London on 10 October 11. Everything is given with the application along with police clearance certificates. I'm a Bangladeshi living in UK for last 5 years. Recently I contact to my CO says the application is under the national security check. I'm not asked the medical yet. So how long will I have to wait for my case to be done?


----------



## crypticondeath

Hi all, its wonderful to b a part if such a helpful forum. My DOL was 5th dec 2011, CO assigned on 27th jan 2012. Have asked for wedding photos, question 82 only on 47sp and medicals. My wife wud b submitting the stuff by next week incl medicals. 
Is there anything we need to tk care other than wats asked? Is asking for medicals puts us in a safe spot? How long wud it roughlt tk from here. Any responses wud be highly appreciated. Thank you so much. Prateek


----------



## missionposible

crypticondeath said:


> Hi all, its wonderful to b a part if such a helpful forum. My DOL was 5th dec 2011, CO assigned on 27th jan 2012. Have asked for wedding photos, question 82 only on 47sp and medicals. My wife wud b submitting the stuff by next week incl medicals.
> Is there anything we need to tk care other than wats asked? Is asking for medicals puts us in a safe spot? How long wud it roughlt tk from here. Any responses wud be highly appreciated. Thank you so much. Prateek


Hi
Its totally depends up on luck some got their visa in 4 months in my case it take 6 months one of my friend got after 8 months. Roughly it will take 2 to three months after medical 
Its depends on case officer . But generaly all files all cleared within 7 months processing. 
Best of luck for ur feature.......


----------



## crypticondeath

Thanks very much for your prompt reply.


----------



## missionposible

crypticondeath said:


> Thanks very much for your prompt reply.


Any time


----------



## vimo

Hello, 
Do anyone lodged visa in the month of November or by the end of September? My lodgement details are

DOL: 14/11/2011
CO Allocated and docs requested: 13/01/2012
Documents sent: 16/01/2012


----------



## DaOne

Hey guys ,

I have cleaned and made the excel visa sheet more user friendly.

Any app lodged or new activity please update the sheet so we all can benefit.

Thanks


----------



## DaOne

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...JfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## satishravipati

Link not working


----------



## DaOne

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28



try this


----------



## nparo

Hey guys,
I have applied on 23 /08/2011 still waiting no progress at all........


----------



## japsi

hello everyone im new here its my first post,
Name- Japsi
log. date- 16.11.2011
medical, PCC and all other doc. were submitted with application.
Agent- yes
case off. allocated- 25.01.2012 ....................

now waiting.... anyone have any advice for me about my CO. or anything else? coz i heard that he's bit slow


----------



## japsi

*Japsi*

hello everyone im new here its my first post,

Visa- 309/100
Name- Japsi (wife Australian)
log. date- 16.11.2011
medical, PCC and all other doc. were submitted with application.
Agent- yes (in Australia)
case off. allocated- 25.01.2012 (Jitan Riwal)

now waiting.... anyone have any advice for me about my CO. or anything else? coz i heard that he's bit slow
im on spreadsheet as well... Thanx...


----------



## vimo

japsi said:


> hello everyone im new here its my first post,
> 
> Visa- 309/100
> Name- Japsi (wife Australian)
> log. date- 16.11.2011
> medical, PCC and all other doc. were submitted with application.
> Agent- yes (in Australia)
> case off. allocated- 25.01.2012 ......................
> 
> now waiting.... anyone have any advice for me about my CO. or anything else? coz i heard that he's bit slow
> im on spreadsheet as well... Thanx...




Hi Japsi,
I think we are in d same deadline as far as lodgement date is concerned. Did ur case officer asked for any additional documents?


----------



## rush2deepuin

nparo said:


> Hey guys,
> I have applied on 23 /08/2011 still waiting no progress at all........


I have also applied on 23.08.2011 still waiting for the progress..who is ur case officer?


----------



## japsi

vimo said:


> Hi Japsi,
> I think we are in d same deadline as far as lodgement date is concerned. Did ur case officer asked for any additional documents?



hello vimo,
My case officer havnt ask for anything yet....


----------



## nparo

rush2deepuin said:


> I have also applied on 23.08.2011 still waiting for the progress..who is ur case officer?


My case officer is ................ and yours?


----------



## Samules

*Good Morning Folks*

Hi..All
Lodgement date:07-08-11(Hyderabad,India)
CO Allocated:20-10-11
Name:Yashpal
Addi docs req-PCC,NPC-National Police Check,form 47sp question 81,form 80,photos,chat history,notice of assesment for last three years(oz tax returns)
submitted on -12 Jan-12
still waiting.

Fingers Crossed,

Thanks,
Samules


----------



## AloneLonelyLoner

Hi,
My wife applied for Partner visa subclass 309 at AHC, New Delhi.
Here are the details.

DOL: 01/12/2011
CO allocated: 02/02/2012
CO: .......................
Requested for previous communication, PCC, marriage certificate and medicals
submission: soon
Status: waiting


----------



## Scooby1234

got visa grant email!!! yey


----------



## baj

Scooby1234 said:


> got visa grant email!!! yey


Many congratulations. All the best.

Could you please add your details on the spreadsheet, it would help others in determining indicative timeframe.

The link to the spreadsheet is:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28

Cheers.


----------



## baj

nparo said:


> Hey guys,
> I have applied on 23 /08/2011 still waiting no progress at all........


Could you please add your details on the spreadsheet, it would help others in determining indicative timeframe.

The link to the spreadsheet is:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...JfXmYsL#gid=28

Cheers.


----------



## baj

AloneLonelyLoner said:


> Hi,
> My wife applied for Partner visa subclass 309 at AHC, New Delhi.
> Here are the details.
> 
> DOL: 01/12/2011
> CO allocated: 02/02/2012
> CO: .......................
> Requested for previous communication, PCC, marriage certificate and medicals
> submission: soon
> Status: waiting


Could you please add your details on the spreadsheet, it would help others in determining indicative timeframe.

The link to the spreadsheet is:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28

Cheers.


----------



## missionposible

Scooby1234 said:


> got visa grant email!!! yey


Clap best of luck for ur feature..


----------



## Scooby1234

*label*



missionposible said:


> Clap best of luck for ur feature..



hi i have sent passport through vfs on friday, how long to get it back any ideas??? i will put all details once i got passport.


----------



## satishravipati

Guys,Whats the postal address of AHC,New delhi and top of the cover we need to write our file number? just please share how to send documents safely to AHC.Thanks


----------



## DaOne

Hey mate, 

the best way to send ocuments is thru VFS, they will do everything for you.


----------



## Destinyrocks

satishravipati said:


> Guys,Whats the postal address of AHC,New delhi and top of the cover we need to write our file number? just please share how to send documents safely to AHC.Thanks


Mate, which city are you trying to send it from ? However VFS would take 1-2 days and will send a confirmation on delivering


----------



## satishravipati

I know,but my wife stays far away to VFS,so that's why she can send documents by register post by clearly mentioning file no on top of the cover..let me know please..


----------



## Destinyrocks

satishravipati said:


> I know,but my wife stays far away to VFS,so that's why she can send documents by register post by clearly mentioning file no on top of the cover..let me know please..


Yeah you can through registered post....

"To assist this office in assessing your application without delay, please avoid sending in requested documentation individually. All requested documents should be submitted together, preferably through VFS or by courier/post, to the address below, as one package with clear reference being made to your file number

AUSTRALIAN GOVERNMENT
DEPARTMENT OF IMMIGRATION AND CITIZENSHIP
Australian High Commission, 1/50G, Shantipath, Chanakyapuri, New Delhi 110021, India
Telephone: 91-11-4122 1000, Facsimile: 91-11-41494496"

As detailed 

Hope this helps


----------



## satishravipati

Thanks..Australian government or Australian High commission.


----------



## DaOne

satishravipati said:


> I know,but my wife stays far away to VFS,so that's why she can send documents by register post by clearly mentioning file no on top of the cover..let me know please..


Hey Bro,

i dont trust the postal systerm.. i think u should send all documents thru VFS. 
My wife has to travel 5 hours to VFS but its worth it and no head ache later.


----------



## baj

Anyone got visa this week? 

Eagerly waiting now


----------



## Destinyrocks

satishravipati said:


> Thanks..Australian government or Australian High commission.


Say's--- Australian government


----------



## Destinyrocks

Scooby1234 said:


> you can ask anything if you need help, i will try to answer.


can you tell how long did it take for you to get you NOA after you send in amendment form ? Did you manage a payment plan ?


----------



## satishravipati

Hai guys I applied jan 20 by all your experience when can I get my visa.thanks


----------



## HG61

Hi Guys,
DOL 21/10/11
CO allocated - about 2/12/12
Visa granted 1/2/12
No Agent


----------



## satishravipati

Congrats...have fun


----------



## perv1003

Hi all, 

I had applied for my visa and completed 5 months today. have no idea if my application is gone for th final decision or not. can any1 help me how to get through to the CO as she is not replying to my mails. tried calling AHC bt no benefit of doing so, how to know if the case is sent for the final decision or not. plz help. DOL 12th Sep, Add docs submitted on 13th of January. help!!!


----------



## baj

HG61 said:


> Hi Guys,
> DOL 21/10/11
> CO allocated - about 2/12/12
> Visa granted 1/2/12
> No Agent


Congrats mate. that was super quick !!! I am surprised... Was your a special case?


----------



## baj

perv1003 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had applied for my visa and completed 5 months today. have no idea if my application is gone for th final decision or not. can any1 help me how to get through to the CO as she is not replying to my mails. tried calling AHC bt no benefit of doing so, how to know if the case is sent for the final decision or not. plz help. DOL 12th Sep, Add docs submitted on 13th of January. help!!!


Dude, the only way to find that out is through calling the AHC or contacting your case officer.


----------



## perv1003

baj said:


> Dude, the only way to find that out is through calling the AHC or contacting your case officer.


 hey baj txs fr da same......my concern was dat i had done evry possible thng to contact my CO....bt i was nt able to....treid to write 3 mails to her bt in vein ......so jus wantd to knw d alternative as to how i can contact her or knw d status of my application........


----------



## sheshaa

Dear People,

I lodged my wife spouse visa 309/100 . I have a question, can some one please help me to get clear idea.

1. Can I take medicals before case officer is alloted.
2. I had gone through this forum and seem some of the people took medical and submitted with appliction at the time of lodgement and before case office is alloted and/or requested. 
3. I phoned Delhi AHC. They advised me that Only case officer will request for medicals and should not take medicals before the request. They will send you some HAPID. Did anyone know about HAPID. Once HAPID is received then applicant is elligible to undergo medicals.

So Is it ok to undergo for medicals now or have to wait until case officer is assigned to his case.

Anyone has answer please advise

regards


----------



## satishravipati

Once you are allocated a case officer they will contact you with information about how to undergo a medical examination. You will be provided with a letter that contains your unique numerical identifier (HAP ID) and lists the examinations you need to undertake.
*Now they make process everything electronically.it won't take more than 48 hours to clear your medicals.by the way when you lodged your application? If you have doubts go and check this link http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/ehealth-electronic-health-processing.pdf


----------



## Destinyrocks

Scooby1234 said:


> hi i have sent passport through vfs on friday, how long to get it back any ideas??? i will put all details once i got passport.


Waiting for your reply?
Thanks


----------



## ecstacy

lalo1024 said:


> I was expacting this e-mail today.... I think he has confused ur case with mine... I have asked her to accelerate my wife's process because i am seriously injured and in bed for few weeks...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi thr,

I have same CO...she is tooo slow...she made me cry thru out this process...its a begining of 9th month and m still waiting for the outcome


----------



## ecstacy

Kpatel85 said:


> Do u got ur visa?


its 9th month here...still waiting


----------



## ecstacy

zafapr13 said:


> Hi Guyz!!!
> 
> Just received an email from CO another story after complaining to Global email ID and Team Leader about slow processing by CO, its been 5.5 months and all.
> 
> ------------------
> Dear Sir,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email. Please note that your wife's file have been forwarded for final decision on priority.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Visa Officer - Migration Team
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Australian High Commission, New Delhi
> Telephone: +91 11 41221000
> Fax: +91 11 41494496
> Email ....................
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anyone got this sort of email,is it a CO trick ?They are playing with our emotions,i guess.:confused2:


Hey hi,

Did you get ur visa....i have a same case officer...she is too slow and she seldom reply to any email...


----------



## ecstacy

Hi everyone,

Is there anyone suffering from fake information against them...


----------



## ecstacy

ank9shi said:


> Many congratulations bud )


hw many days senior officer take to stamp ur passport


----------



## ecstacy

ecstacy said:


> Hey hi,
> 
> Did you get ur visa....i have a same case officer...she is too slow and she seldom reply to any email...


hurray i gt it...yesterday i have recieved thr email


----------



## baj

ecstacy said:


> hurray i gt it...yesterday i have recieved thr email


Congratulations friend. Happy for you.

btw, why did they actually take 8 months? was there anything specific they asked or was anything under review?


----------



## baj

Dear all

I am so pleased to inform you all that my wife has been granted the visa today, finally. After the long agonising wait of 6 months, the day has finally come for us. 

Our file details are as under:
DOL: 19 Jul 2011
CO appointed: 10 Nov 2011
Docs requested: PCC
Docs sent: 21 Nov 2011
Date sent for final decision: 27 Jan 2012
Vias granted: 15 Feb 2012

Thank you all for your continual support and advices.

Cheers.

BJ


----------



## perv1003

baj said:


> Dear all
> 
> I am so pleased to inform you all that my wife has been granted the visa today, finally. After the long agonising wait of 6 months, the day has finally come for us.
> 
> Our file details are as under:
> DOL: 19 Jul 2011
> CO appointed: 10 Nov 2011
> Docs requested: PCC
> Docs sent: 21 Nov 2011
> Date sent for final decision: 27 Jan 2012
> Vias granted: 15 Feb 2012
> 
> Thank you all for your continual support and advices.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> BJ


Hey dats grt news buddy........two thumbs up.....m still witing fr mine though.....


----------



## baj

perv1003 said:


> Hey dats grt news buddy........two thumbs up.....m still witing fr mine though.....


Thanks mate. I was so annoyed with this unnecessary delay that yesterday only, I was actually going to write to the local MP here in Australia. But all went well just in time. 

These operators just lie through their teeth. My wife called them up about 3 weeks ago in January and they advised that the file had been sent for final decision according to the note put up on our file by the case officer. And when she contacted them yesterday morning to inquire about the status, they said that it has just been queued for final decision yesterday only!!! I was really aggrevated by this. They think that it is bread and butter for them to just simply misguide and lie. say whatever they want. Anyway, I saved myself sometime in writing that e-mail to the MP complaining about such an unprofessional attitude these people show at the AHC office in New Delhi. 

All the best to you all who are waiting. 

Do share the information on this thread which helps other for sure. 

We sent passport on 15 Feb 2012. Will see how long it takes to have it stamped and posted back.

Ciao.


----------



## baj

missionposible said:


> Passport submitted


Hi mate

Could you please advise as how long did it take for you since you receive visa grant notice, sent passport and received it back?

Thanks.


----------



## perv1003

Hey buddy,

Actually i got through to thm and had spoken to one of th operator, th thng which really aggravated me was that, even after sending th reply th CO had not looked into my mail, and tht she confirms th receipt of my mail and will consult th senior CO to knw if th information is acceptable or not b4 sending it for final decision.......I dont knw wat to do....can my wife write a mail to th CO fr asking and pressurize her to grant us d visa.......very depressed after listening to th reply i got yesterday.


----------



## baj

perv1003 said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Actually i got through to thm and had spoken to one of th operator, th thng which really aggravated me was that, even after sending th reply th CO had not looked into my mail, and tht she confirms th receipt of my mail and will consult th senior CO to knw if th information is acceptable or not b4 sending it for final decision.......I dont knw wat to do....can my wife write a mail to th CO fr asking and pressurize her to grant us d visa.......very depressed after listening to th reply i got yesterday.


Seems like you may have received tha auto-generated response from the CO's e-mail address. These contents in such auto emails are not case specific. So, I believe you do not need to worry about it. It is usually the case with these CO that they respond to emails which they think they are required to. Otherwise if you write anything regarding the progress and stuff, they won't respond unless they have an update for you, and that is what they also mention in their auto generated e-mails. 

The best thing I could suggest you to do, is just politely ask the CO, if they require any further proof or clarifications to the documents submitted with the application, then you would be happy to provide. 

I had been in constant touch with my CO, but I guess it didn't help much in expediting the process. My dad also told us not to bother the officer too much as it might make them angry and they might put your file on the back burner! That is how all the people in India work !!! unfortunately.

We lodged the file with all required and additional documents including wedding dvds and honeymoon trip pictures. There was no way that they could argue or ask for anything more. but even then they took the time they said it would take them to process our file. When we asked to speed up the process they kept on saying that if she needs to travel urgently then we should apply for visitor visa.!!!


----------



## baj

ecstacy said:


> hurray i gt it...yesterday i have recieved thr email


Would you share the information on passport stamp timelines with us all here? 

When did you send and by which medium? curier or VFS or post? 

Do the AHC advise you when they send the stamped passport?

Cheers.


----------



## nparo

Yeah finally got my visa after 6 months of wait


----------



## baj

nparo said:


> Yeah finally got my visa after 6 months of wait


Congratulations frnd.


----------



## baj

Dear all

I though to share the timelines with respect to passport stamping process with you all.

Visa grant e-mail received on 15 Feb 2012
Passport Sent via private courier on 15 Feb 2012
Passport received at the AHC on 16 Feb 2012
Passport sent by AHC on 22 Feb 2012
Recieved at home through Blue-dart on 23 Feb 2012

It took 6 business days.

Good luck to everyone who is waiting for their visas.

Cheers.
BJ


----------



## vimo

baj said:


> Dear all
> 
> I though to share the timelines with respect to passport stamping process with you all.
> 
> Visa grant e-mail received on 15 Feb 2012
> Passport Sent via private courier on 15 Feb 2012
> Passport received at the AHC on 16 Feb 2012
> Passport sent by AHC on 22 Feb 2012
> Recieved at home through Blue-dart on 23 Feb 2012
> 
> It took 6 business days.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is waiting for their visas.
> 
> Cheers.
> BJ




Congrats baj, you are one of the person who provides details so clearly which is helpfull to all who are waiting,thanks mate,njoy ur life and all d best wishes


----------



## rush2deepuin

Hello Guys,

Got my wife's and daughter's Visa today after 6 months...

Timeline:
Visa Lodged: 23.08.2011
CO allocated: 11.11.2011
Addl Docs: 23.11.2011
Forwarded for final decision: 22.02.2012
Visa Granted: 24.02.2012

Passport was submitted along with Application..


----------



## ank9shi

rush2deepuin said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Got my wife's and daughter's Visa today after 6 months...
> 
> Timeline:
> Visa Lodged: 23.08.2011
> CO allocated: 11.11.2011
> Addl Docs: 23.11.2011
> Forwarded for final decision: 22.02.2012
> Visa Granted: 24.02.2012
> 
> Passport was submitted along with Application..


Many congratulations to u ) such a relief isn't it..

My case officer is ............................and I applied on 19 Sep and still waiting. I was in India till 25th Feb and flying tomorrow morning to Sydney, I tried my best that we get the visa before I fly so that I could take my wife with me, we even went to AHC new Delhi and spoke to ...........................but nothing worked. Now I'm going back alone, hope she gets the visa soon.


----------



## baj

vimo said:


> Congrats baj, you are one of the person who provides details so clearly which is helpfull to all who are waiting,thanks mate,njoy ur life and all d best wishes


Not a problem vimo, happy to help and guide any time. we have been through so much and don't want everyone here to suffer the same. 

Thanks for your wishes  and I hope you get the visa soon.


----------



## baj

rush2deepuin said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Got my wife's and daughter's Visa today after 6 months...
> 
> Timeline:
> Visa Lodged: 23.08.2011
> CO allocated: 11.11.2011
> Addl Docs: 23.11.2011
> Forwarded for final decision: 22.02.2012
> Visa Granted: 24.02.2012
> 
> Passport was submitted along with Application..


Congratulations mate. All the best


----------



## rush2deepuin

baj said:


> Congratulations mate. All the best


Visa Granted: 24.02.2012
Passport Submitted: With Application on 23.08.2011
Status of stamping: Spoke to operator. Was informed that Stamping takes 5 working days.
Tickets booked for April.. lane:


----------



## rush2deepuin

ank9shi said:


> Many congratulations to u ) such a relief isn't it..
> 
> My case officer is ............................and I applied on 19 Sep and still waiting. I was in India till 25th Feb and flying tomorrow morning to Sydney, I tried my best that we get the visa before I fly so that I could take my wife with me, we even went to AHC new Delhi and spoke to ...........................but nothing worked. Now I'm going back alone, hope she gets the visa soon.


Same thing happened with me. On 28th jan I informed them that I will be leaving New Delhi on 21st feb . CO did not do anything despite my numerous requests. Annoyed and frustrated I called them up and asked for reasons for delay when they are issuing visas to October applicants. I went on a bit harsh this time unlike previous conversations. I was assured that File will go for final decision next day.

I flew on 21st feb and they issued visa on 24th Feb. Happy but it cost me AUD $2000.00 extra for Tickets.

One thing I realized that follow up really works. So Guys waiting for Visa.. go for it but try to maintain balance..Do not be rude unless really required...


----------



## ank9shi

rush2deepuin said:


> Same thing happened with me. On 28th jan I informed them that I will be leaving New Delhi on 21st feb . CO did not do anything despite my numerous requests. Annoyed and frustrated I called them up and asked for reasons for delay when they are issuing visas to October applicants. I went on a bit harsh this time unlike previous conversations. I was assured that File will go for final decision next day.
> 
> I flew on 21st feb and they issued visa on 24th Feb. Happy but it cost me AUD $2000.00 extra for Tickets.
> 
> One thing I realized that follow up really works. So Guys waiting for Visa.. go for it but try to maintain balance..Do not be rude unless really required...


Thanks mate, I know how frustrating it is. The last time I called them was 22 Feb when I went to AHC and she told me that she's working on August cases, u reckon I should contact them anytime soon ?

Anyways thanks for your suggestions


----------



## rush2deepuin

ank9shi said:


> Thanks mate, I know how frustrating it is. The last time I called them was 22 Feb when I went to AHC and she told me that she's working on August cases, u reckon I should contact them anytime soon ?
> 
> Anyways thanks for your suggestions


Actually they are processing September and October applicants at the moment. It largely depends on the Case Officer too... Follow the visa timeline sheet on this forum.. you will get idea of the progress..

For September application I think you should wait till mid of March before going berserk.. 
after that try to reach Case officer on phone, which again is very difficult as operators try to convince you that speaking to CO will do you no good.. but Keep the follow ups regular.. do not lossen the string.. weekly/fortnightly follow up should help..

Best of luck mate..


----------



## ank9shi

rush2deepuin said:


> Actually they are processing September and October applicants at the moment. It largely depends on the Case Officer too... Follow the visa timeline sheet on this forum.. you will get idea of the progress..
> 
> For September application I think you should wait till mid of March before going berserk..
> after that try to reach Case officer on phone, which again is very difficult as operators try to convince you that speaking to CO will do you no good.. but Keep the follow ups regular.. do not lossen the string.. weekly/fortnightly follow up should help..
> 
> Best of luck mate..


Thanks champ ... my DOL is 19 Sep and its the same CO. I might call them early next week, will advice about the progress.

Cheers


----------



## prabin

Hi guys!!

I am new to this forum. My wife lodged spouse visa on Jan 11,2012 and got a case officer on Feb29,2012 asking to do medicals. He said he has done premilinary assessment on her case and No other document were requested. Does this mean it is final stage of processing or it is just a first stage for a long wait. Btw I am in australia at the moment and she is in Nepal.

Prabin


----------



## rush2deepuin

prabin said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> I am new to this forum. My wife lodged spouse visa on Jan 11,2012 and got a case officer on Feb29,2012 asking to do medicals. He said he has done premilinary assessment on her case and No other document were requested. Does this mean it is final stage of processing or it is just a first stage for a long wait. Btw I am in australia at the moment and she is in Nepal.
> 
> Prabin


Prabin,

After your wife is done with medicals, the documents will be sent to the AHC. Lucky you do not have to submit extra documents. It will definitely save you some time. Finals assessment is done after all the documents are received by CO. CO then prepares a proposal and forwards it to Senior CO for final decision. It can take upto 10 days for Senior CO to make final decision.

I think you may get you visa (if everything goes well) in April. Best of luck with that..


----------



## prabin

rush2deepuin said:


> Prabin,
> 
> After your wife is done with medicals, the documents will be sent to the AHC. Lucky you do not have to submit extra documents. It will definitely save you some time. Finals assessment is done after all the documents are received by CO. CO then prepares a proposal and forwards it to Senior CO for final decision. It can take upto 10 days for Senior CO to make final decision.
> 
> I think you may get you visa (if everything goes well) in April. Best of luck with that..


Thank your for ur quick reply. Never heard of senior CO before. I thought she will have a single co who will assess her case and document related and give a final decision. The medicals these days are quite easy and was done electronically and will take 48 hours to be cleared as per the Doctors. As per our side there is nothing else we need to do and other than hope that they will issue visa soon .

Thanks
Prabin


----------



## rush2deepuin

prabin said:


> Thank your for ur quick reply. Never heard of senior CO before. I thought she will have a single co who will assess her case and document related and give a final decision. The medicals these days are quite easy and was done electronically and will take 48 hours to be cleared as per the Doctors. As per our side there is nothing else we need to do and other than hope that they will issue visa soon .
> 
> Thanks
> Prabin


Prabin,

It also largely depends on Case officer how he/she handles the case.. So keep on following up you case with them...


----------



## prabin

rush2deepuin said:


> Prabin,
> 
> It also largely depends on Case officer how he/she handles the case.. So keep on following up you case with them...


Thank you for the info. What is the average processing time for a spouse visa , the standard time is 7 months I guess and it is according to the lodgement date. Do you know which month files they are clearing up now. Just wanted to have tentative idea regarding visa and also do they call for a interview when the CO has been appointed. 

Prabin


----------



## rush2deepuin

prabin said:


> Thank you for the info. What is the average processing time for a spouse visa , the standard time is 7 months I guess and it is according to the lodgement date. Do you know which month files they are clearing up now. Just wanted to have tentative idea regarding visa and also do they call for a interview when the CO has been appointed.
> 
> Prabin


It depends on Case Officer but for your tentative idea they are processing September and October applications..


----------



## shakeeb khan

Asdf


----------



## marryme

We received our visa in January. I have been in Nepal for two months 
Application date: 20 August 2011
Visa Granted: 24 January 2012
I have updated details in spreadsheet.
Good luck to everyone else. It's so stressful but in the end it's worth it


----------



## prabin

marryme said:


> We received our visa in January. I have been in Nepal for two months
> Application date: 20 August 2011
> Visa Granted: 24 January 2012
> I have updated details in spreadsheet.
> Good luck to everyone else. It's so stressful but in the end it's worth it


Thanks for sharing your info. It was really helpful and gave a tentitive date regarding the visa application. 
Did your case officer asked for any additional documents and how long did you wait for your visa after your completed your medical, was it a ehealth or traditional one.

Thanks 
Prabin


----------



## vgv

*pre-grant letter frm Aus. High Commission, New Delhi*

Hi there,

I had applied for spouse as well as visitor visa for Australia in Sept.'11 and currently living in Australia (under visitor visa).. my decision for spouse visa is about to get declared for which i need to go out of Aus. and then come back again in few days, once spouse visa is granted.. I have planned to visit New Zealand, being the nearest country, for which i had applied for visitor visa, wherein they need a Pre-Grant letter from Aus. High commission, New Delhi, to approved my New Zealand visitor visa.. But now, Aus. High commission, New Delhi, is saying they don't provide such pre-grant letter (though they have already confirmed that my file has been sent ahead for pre-check)!! and w/o which NZ cannot provide me visitor visa..

Can someone help me, how to get through this ?? Can we get such Pre-grant letters from New Delhi Office ??

thanks a lot


----------



## marryme

I'm guessing that you don't actually know whether or not you have been granted your partner visa from Delhi AHC because they have not sent any type of pre-visa grant notification. All they have told you is that a decision is about to be made and you need to leave the country, is that right? You can try and beg the CO to send you some type of email about the visa but usually they never inform you because they wait until you are out of the country. 

My suggestion to you is to provide as much details to NZ immigration about your partner who is a resident/citizen of Australia i.e. marriage certificate, even pics. We had to do the same to get a nz visitor visa and the NZ case officer said the reason they granted the visa was because of our spouse relationship with Australian citizen. Show any evidence that ties you to Australia- lease, good job.





vgv said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I had applied for spouse as well as visitor visa for Australia in Sept.'11 and currently living in Australia (under visitor visa).. my decision for spouse visa is about to get declared for which i need to go out of Aus. and then come back again in few days, once spouse visa is granted.. I have planned to visit New Zealand, being the nearest country, for which i had applied for visitor visa, wherein they need a Pre-Grant letter from Aus. High commission, New Delhi, to approved my New Zealand visitor visa.. But now, Aus. High commission, New Delhi, is saying they don't provide such pre-grant letter (though they have already confirmed that my file has been sent ahead for pre-check)!! and w/o which NZ cannot provide me visitor visa..
> 
> Can someone help me, how to get through this ?? Can we get such Pre-grant letters from New Delhi Office ??
> 
> thanks a lot


----------



## marryme

We didn't get asked for any additional documents. Everything was ready in the first go including full medicals



prabin said:


> Thanks for sharing your info. It was really helpful and gave a tentitive date regarding the visa application.
> Did your case officer asked for any additional documents and how long did you wait for your visa after your completed your medical, was it a ehealth or traditional one.
> 
> Thanks
> Prabin


----------



## rush2deepuin

vgv said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I had applied for spouse as well as visitor visa for Australia in Sept.'11 and currently living in Australia (under visitor visa).. my decision for spouse visa is about to get declared for which i need to go out of Aus. and then come back again in few days, once spouse visa is granted.. I have planned to visit New Zealand, being the nearest country, for which i had applied for visitor visa, wherein they need a Pre-Grant letter from Aus. High commission, New Delhi, to approved my New Zealand visitor visa.. But now, Aus. High commission, New Delhi, is saying they don't provide such pre-grant letter (though they have already confirmed that my file has been sent ahead for pre-check)!! and w/o which NZ cannot provide me visitor visa..
> 
> Can someone help me, how to get through this ?? Can we get such Pre-grant letters from New Delhi Office ??
> 
> thanks a lot



But if you are a PR you do not need Visitor Visa for New Zealand.... Am I right guys?
Alternatively you can plan a trip to Indonesia or Bangkok where Visa on arrival is available..


----------



## rush2deepuin

rush2deepuin said:


> But if you are a PR you do not need Visitor Visa for New Zealand.... Am I right guys?
> Alternatively you can plan a trip to Indonesia or Bangkok where Visa on arrival is available..


Sorry i misunderstood your statement... You can go to Bangkok/Jakarta or you can apply visa for Fiji/Singapore/Malaysia/Maurtius... (easy to get)

try other options coz getting information from AHC itself is an achievement leave alone PRE-GRANT Letter.. they will never issue it..


----------



## Destinyrocks

rush2deepuin said:


> But if you are a PR you do not need Visitor Visa for New Zealand.... Am I right guys?
> Alternatively you can plan a trip to Indonesia or Bangkok where Visa on arrival is available..


Mate

The partner is a resident/ citizen and not the applicant. In this scenarios the applicant has to leave the country and not the partner hence they need a visitor visa to New zealand. What marry me has advised sounds promising. Thats the best way to go about it. Indian AHC ahhhhh forget it.... U wont get anything out of them


----------



## rush2deepuin

Destinyrocks said:


> Mate
> 
> The partner is a resident/ citizen and not the applicant. In this scenarios the applicant has to leave the country and not the partner hence they need a visitor visa to New zealand. What marry me has advised sounds promising. Thats the best way to go about it. Indian AHC ahhhhh forget it.... U wont get anything out of them


Check my second message.. I realized that...


----------



## perv1003

hey all,

can anyone tell hw much time does it takes to get d decision from th AHC once the application is being sent for final decision??? been full 6 mnths n no response from th CO.


----------



## perv1003

hey all,

can anyone tell hw much time does it takes to get d decision from th AHC once the application is being sent for final decision??? been full 6 mnths n no response from th CO.


----------



## Samules

vgv said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I had applied for spouse as well as visitor visa for Australia in Sept.'11 and currently living in Australia (under visitor visa)..
> Can someone help me, how to get through this ?? Can we get such Pre-grant letters from New Delhi Office ??
> 
> thanks a lot


hi there,
have been in the same situtaion and cant get any kind of letters...so have sent my wife back to India last week.fingers crossed..


----------



## Samules

*Goodday...*

Hi All,

have been told that CO cannot make a final decesion untill the applicant leaves australia,and been advised to send the passports to the AHC-delhi as soon as she back to home country.(last week landed and sent the passports to AHC)
do they intimate me regarding the final decesion?how many does the stamping process take place.(7 months 7 days till date)

Thanks!!
Sam


----------



## vgv

*Thanks marryme*



marryme said:


> I'm guessing that you don't actually know whether or not you have been granted your partner visa from Delhi AHC because they have not sent any type of pre-visa grant notification. All they have told you is that a decision is about to be made and you need to leave the country, is that right? You can try and beg the CO to send you some type of email about the visa but usually they never inform you because they wait until you are out of the country.
> 
> My suggestion to you is to provide as much details to NZ immigration about your partner who is a resident/citizen of Australia i.e. marriage certificate, even pics. We had to do the same to get a nz visitor visa and the NZ case officer said the reason they granted the visa was because of our spouse relationship with Australian citizen. Show any evidence that ties you to Australia- lease, good job.


Thanks a lot for your guidance... Today I have received email from my NZ case officer and she has granted visitor visa to NZ... 

Going to NZ end of march... Must say as per your comments I had to literally beg her to grant visa.. Was sending her some updates almost every day... Absolute nightmare... but eventually got over it...


----------



## Destinyrocks

vgv said:


> Thanks a lot for your guidance... Today I have received email from my NZ case officer and she has granted visitor visa to NZ...
> 
> Going to NZ end of march... Must say as per your comments I had to literally beg her to grant visa.. Was sending her some updates almost every day... Absolute nightmare... but eventually got over it...


Mate

Keep us posted on the time line and the approach that you will go through when your wife reaches New Zealand. As I understand two option are ( as your final decision is still pending) ;

a) send you passport to AHC DElhi (A bit risky as international postage is involved) ir
b) send a certified copy of passport from NZ. 

Lets us know how you go and how much time it take !!

cheers


----------



## vgv

hey all,, I really want to know process once we leave Australia on visitor visa and reach NZ ..

Has anyone came across to this ?? i mean abt how to get visa label on passports?

do we need to contact AHC in NZ or not ??? there is no help from my case officer at this stage... 

she has mentioned that she will send me process but nothing received yet...


----------



## Destinyrocks

vgv said:


> hey all,, I really want to know process once we leave Australia on visitor visa and reach NZ ..
> 
> Has anyone came across to this ?? i mean abt how to get visa label on passports?
> 
> do we need to contact AHC in NZ or not ??? there is no help from my case officer at this stage...
> 
> she has mentioned that she will send me process but nothing received yet...


My understanding though not sure (Pls check with some one who has gone through this thing)

a) You will have to send a courier with your original passport to AHC delhi with return paid so they send it back to NZ.

b) Go to AHC in NZ and submit your passport 

c) Certified copy to be posted

any one else who can offer help


----------



## DaOne

Hi Guys,

Can you please let me know if CO always send a email when your application is sent for final decision?? Does it always happen or sometimes they dont .

Thanks


----------



## ank9shi

Hi guys,

Is anyone still waiting for the visa lodged in August or Sep last year ?


----------



## DaOne

Yeah i lodged our application in sept.. still waiting
what abt u?




ank9shi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is anyone still waiting for the visa lodged in August or Sep last year ?


----------



## ank9shi

DaOne said:


> Yeah i lodged our application in sept.. still waiting
> what abt u?


Yep ... mine was 19th Sep. still waiting


----------



## perv1003

DaOne said:


> Yeah i lodged our application in sept.. still waiting
> what abt u?


hi dear, i lodged on 13th sep, still waiting though.......


----------



## ausvisa

Hi, i have also applied on the 7th of September and yet to get any info from them. any idea why it is getting delayed?


----------



## Destinyrocks

ausvisa said:


> Hi, i have also applied on the 7th of September and yet to get any info from them. any idea why it is getting delayed?


Guys

For all those people of Aug and Sep who are still waiting for visa just wondering if you have also applied for visitor visa for your wife.

Trying to see if their is a relation or does it derives some conclusion 

Thanks


----------



## ausvisa

Destinyrocks said:


> Guys
> 
> For all those people of Aug and Sep who are still waiting for visa just wondering if you have also applied for visitor visa for your wife.
> 
> Trying to see if their is a relation or does it derives some conclusion
> 
> Thanks


Yes, i had applied for a 3 month tourist visa and was back to india on the 9th of Feb


----------



## Destinyrocks

ausvisa said:


> Yes, i had applied for a 3 month tourist visa and was back to india on the 9th of Feb


I hope its not true but I some how have a gut feeling that people who have applied for visitor visa have a longer wait time than others. I pray I am wrong


----------



## DaOne

I had not applied for visitor visa, but still waiting  I think it all depends on which CO u get..........










Destinyrocks said:


> I hope its not true but I some how have a gut feeling that people who have applied for visitor visa have a longer wait time than others. I pray I am wrong


----------



## ausvisa

Any idea if there has been any visa grants during the month of March? As to my knowledge, I feel that there has not been any releases in March.


----------



## ausvisa

Has someone received any information from the CO regarding the delay in the processing?


----------



## purplepride2

How long does it take to grant a visa once its been sent for final decision?????


----------



## ausvisa

I tried mailing my CO 10 days back asking the status of my visa application but I am yet to get a reply. I even tried calling the AHC number but I only get a recorded message and it does not connect me to the case officer. Can anyone please suggest on how to get information from the CO regarding the status of the visa. I am not even sure if my file has moved to final decision.


----------



## Destinyrocks

ausvisa said:


> I tried mailing my CO 10 days back asking the status of my visa application but I am yet to get a reply. I even tried calling the AHC number but I only get a recorded message and it does not connect me to the case officer. Can anyone please suggest on how to get information from the CO regarding the status of the visa. I am not even sure if my file has moved to final decision.



Mate not sure if you called them at Indian working hours. They normally start at 9 IST which is 2.30 PM Australian time and you will have to beg the operator to connect you to your case officer...lol


----------



## ausvisa

Destinyrocks said:


> Mate not sure if you called them at Indian working hours. They normally start at 9 IST which is 2.30 PM Australian time and you will have to beg the operator to connect you to your case officer...lol


Yep, tried at that time only to AHC. As you suggest, will try calling the VFS and ask to connect to the CO


----------



## Destinyrocks

ausvisa said:


> Yep, tried at that time only to AHC. As you suggest, will try calling the VFS and ask to connect to the CO


I guess its not VFS but the number the case officer has in the initial email she sends..good luck


----------



## meera

*meera*

How should i arrange documents when i submit it to vfs? Should i add medical certificate along with 309/100 application?where should i keep my passport size photos?..please help me...


----------



## Noann

Hi,
My husband currently holds a Temporary visa(subclass 475) and i have applied for a Partner visa (subclass 309) on Dec 22nd, 2011. I haven't received any notification frm CO yet. However, i did receive a mail from AHC saying a CO has already been allocated and that my file is under process. I would like to know if i have logded the right visa coz' some of my frnz who are holders of Temp visa 475, say 309 isn't the right visa to be lodged. Their partners who had lodged their visa in Oct and Dec had been granted the visa in Feb. I'm worried as to why is it getting so much delayed in my case. If there's gonna be a delay in processing, am I eligible to apply for Tourist visa (subclass 676). 
Am i on the right track..?? Please help me out..


----------



## whatnext

Did you lodge it onshore or offshore?? I know all processing times for partners have increased quite a bit.


----------



## Noann

My application was lodged offshore. I don't mind waiting if its gonna take anymore longer. Jus wanna make sure that i have lodged the right visa.


----------



## Guest

Noann said:


> Hi,
> My husband currently holds a Temporary visa(subclass 475) and i have applied for a Partner visa (subclass 309) on Dec 22nd, 2011. I haven't received any notification frm CO yet. However, i did receive a mail from AHC saying a CO has already been allocated and that my file is under process. I would like to know if i have logded the right visa coz' some of my frnz who are holders of Temp visa 475, say 309 isn't the right visa to be lodged. Their partners who had lodged their visa in Oct and Dec had been granted the visa in Feb. I'm worried as to why is it getting so much delayed in my case. If there's gonna be a delay in processing, am I eligible to apply for Tourist visa (subclass 676).
> Am i on the right track..?? Please help me out..



you are not eligible to apply for the 309 because your husband is not a Permanent Resident or Citizen. 

You need to apply to be added to his 475. Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 475)


----------



## Noann

Thanks for the info. If it isn't too late, will i be able to withdraw my application. Can i apply for tourist visa 676?


----------



## Guest

You can withdraw your application when you want but you probably wont get your money back, the Department of Immigration & Citizenship dont do refunds!

Yes you can apply for a tourist visa but it doesn't mean you will be granted it. If you get it and dont get a 'no further stay' condition you can then apply to be added to your partners 475 onshore but will have no work rights etc until it comes though. 
If you do not get the tourist visa or get the 8503 condition you can not apply onshore and need to apply offshore to be added.


----------



## Noann

Thank you very much for your kind guidance.


----------



## ausvisa

Destinyrocks said:


> I guess its not VFS but the number the case officer has in the initial email she sends..good luck


Okay, will call them back and see. Thank you. Any idea how long it would take for the visa to be granted after the visa moves to final decision?


----------



## Apocalyptic

Hello everyone,
How long it takes for decision to be made after forwarded for final decision?


----------



## prabin

my wife visa application has been forwarded to senior case officer. her timeline r as follows
application lodged:11 jan 2012
received by AHC: 12 Jan 2012
Case officer Assigned: Feb 29
Additional Medical test requested
Medical test completed: 2 March 2012
Medical cleared by Health Operation Center Australia : 12 March 2012
Forwarded to Final/senior case officer: 26th March 2012

Now how long will it take for a visa

Any idea guys

Prabin


----------



## mlwp

*what i have to do to submit medicals along with visa application???? please help me out...*.


----------



## mlwp

*doubt*

[how to arrange correctlly documents for spouse visa when i submit to vfs


----------



## Apocalyptic

mlwp said:


> *what i have to do to submit medicals along with visa application???? please help me out...*.


This might help you.......
New Arrangements for Health Examinations - eHealth
From Monday 28 November, if a medical and/or x-ray examination is required, the New Delhi visa office will notify you after your visa application is lodged. You will then need to make arrangements to attend an approved immigration panel doctor of your choice.

See: List of panel doctors in India

Please ensure that you take the following with you to the examination:

•Health letter / HAP ID number provided by our office

•A clear photocopy of your valid passport as identification, stamped by VFS, or your original passport if you have it - no other form of identification is acceptable.

You should be aware of what type of visa you are applying for, as the panel doctor will need this information in order to complete the health examination forms. 

More Information
See: eHealth - Electronic Health Processing

See: The Health Requirement


----------



## Apocalyptic

mlwp said:


> [how to arrange correctlly documents for spouse visa when i submit to vfs


VFS will do that for you, take all the documents accordingly with the visa checklist and VFS will file it for you in their folder. Make sure you organise along the specific documents as per the requirement of the visa processing office.


----------



## rauzess

prabin said:


> my wife visa application has been forwarded to senior case officer. her timeline r as follows
> application lodged:11 jan 2012
> received by AHC: 12 Jan 2012
> Case officer Assigned: Feb 29
> Additional Medical test requested
> Medical test completed: 2 March 2012
> Medical cleared by Health Operation Center Australia : 12 March 2012
> Forwarded to Final/senior case officer: 26th March 2012
> 
> Now how long will it take for a visa
> 
> Any idea guys
> 
> Prabin


Hi Prabin,

Thats a really quick processing. It normally takes abt 1-2wks once it is sent to final decision. But in extreme cases it might even take 4-6wks.
By the way, whose ur CO and did u apply for visa300/100 or any other Visa??


----------



## ank9shi

Hi everyone,

My agent got an email from the CO last Tuesday that she is currently working on the case and will let us know once the file is sent for decision. Does anyone know how long the case officer takes, once they say they are working on it ?
My DOL is 19/09/2011

Thanks


----------



## ank9shi

*CO working on case*

Hi everyone,

My agent got an email from the CO last Tuesday that she is currently working on the case and will let us know once the file is sent for decision. Does anyone know how long the case officer takes, once they say they are working on it ?
My DOL is 19/09/2011

Thanks


----------



## cancerian

ank9shi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My agent got an email from the CO last Tuesday that she is currently working on the case and will let us know once the file is sent for decision. Does anyone know how long the case officer takes, once they say they are working on it ?
> My DOL is 19/09/2011
> 
> Thanks


I had last got in touch with my CO on the 2nd of March when she told me she was working on our file and still haven't heard anything back from her. So depends on who your CO really is. My DOL is 09/09/2011.


----------



## mlwp

*thank youu so much for this information*

thank u so much for the information


----------



## KB120106

*CO Assigned*

Hello All,

Just for your information

Case Lodged: 06 Jan 12
Case Rcvd by AHC: 09 Jan 12
CO Assigned: 21 Feb 12
Documents Requested: Marriage DVD, ATO Assessment, More Pictures
Documents Sent: 29 Feb 12
Documents Rcvd by AHC: 01 Mar 12

Yet to hear back from AHC. 

Regards,
KB


----------



## prabin

rauzess said:


> Hi Prabin,
> 
> Thats a really quick processing. It normally takes abt 1-2wks once it is sent to final decision. But in extreme cases it might even take 4-6wks.
> By the way, whose ur CO and did u apply for visa300/100 or any other Visa??


case officer name: 
visa : 309 offshor


----------



## KB120106

Hi Prabin,

Generally it takes anywhere from 2 to 4 weeks from the application sent to final CO.

Hope you get your visa processed soon 

Regards,


----------



## mlwp

*witness*

i have a serious doubt that whether i need witness column to be signed by notary or any any other pr holder in form 888


----------



## mlwp

*From where should i get signature in form 888 in the place of of 'signature of qualified person' in form 888. from any notary or any PR holders????? please help me.....*


----------



## KB120106

mlwp said:


> i have a serious doubt that whether i need witness column to be signed by notary or any any other pr holder in form 888


Hi MLWP,

Check Page 1 of Form 888 which states

"_It is also the department’s policy that the person
completing this statutory declaration form:
• know both the Partner class visa applicant and their sponsor
and the history of their relationship;
• be aged 18 years or over; and
• be an Australian citizen or Australian permanent resident."_

This form is then has to be signed in front of the list of people including pharmacist or justice of peace etc

Cheers!


----------



## mlwp

*statement letter*

*where to write statement letter regarding 'evidence for our genuine relationship' ? and if i'm submitting support statement from my family member where i have to write it and whether it should be notarized???? please help me....*


----------



## Apocalyptic

cancerian said:


> I had last got in touch with my CO on the 2nd of March when she told me she was working on our file and still haven't heard anything back from her. So depends on who your CO really is. My DOL is 09/09/2011.


Hi,


----------



## Apocalyptic

prabin said:


> my wife visa application has been forwarded to senior case officer. her timeline r as follows
> application lodged:11 jan 2012
> received by AHC: 12 Jan 2012
> Case officer Assigned: Feb 29
> Additional Medical test requested
> Medical test completed: 2 March 2012
> Medical cleared by Health Operation Center Australia : 12 March 2012
> Forwarded to Final/senior case officer: 26th March 2012
> 
> Now how long will it take for a visa
> 
> Any idea guys
> 
> Prabin


Hi Prabin,
Did case officer notified you in written about application forwarded to final/senior case officer?


----------



## Apocalyptic

mlwp said:


> *where to write statement letter regarding 'evidence for our genuine relationship' ? and if i'm submitting support statement from my family member where i have to write it and whether it should be notarized???? please help me....*


Read this for ur answer, extract from www.immi.gov.au/partnermigration
Ev...pplication.
See: Booklet 1 Partner Migration


----------



## prabin

Apocalyptic said:


> Hi Prabin,
> Did case officer notified you in written about application forwarded to final/senior case officer?


Yes he send me an email that my case has been forwarded to senior case officer for decision.


----------



## rush2deepuin

prabin said:


> Yes he send me an email that my case has been forwarded to senior case officer for decision.


Prabin in that case you may get it within 10 days.. although most people get it in 3-4 days but generally it takes 10 days for Senior case officer to approve the visa...


----------



## rush2deepuin

ank9shi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My agent got an email from the CO last Tuesday that she is currently working on the case and will let us know once the file is sent for decision. Does anyone know how long the case officer takes, once they say they are working on it ?
> My DOL is 19/09/2011
> 
> Thanks


I also had the same CO and she kept telling me tht she is working on my case until the day I lost it and made an issue out of it.. But I suggest you dont do it...Try speaking to your CO not the operator.. Keep following up with her..emails does not make much a difference to her.. As you have already spend good time I believe you may get it in 15-20 days..


----------



## Apocalyptic

prabin said:


> Yes he send me an email that my case has been forwarded to senior case officer for decision.


Thats good correspondence...Good luck.


----------



## prabin

Do you guys know which month ahc are processing , is it Dec/Jan ????


----------



## shakeeb khan

Hi guys,
Can u please provide me the contact no for AHC.
+91 11-41221000 this was the number provided to me by the CO, when u try calling this no. it's just going thru an automated service.
I need to get in contact with the CO as she is not responding to my emails.


----------



## ank9shi

prabin said:


> Do you guys know which month ahc are processing , is it Dec/Jan ????


Mate it all depends ... some of the Sep applicants are still waiting including me ... my DOL is 19/09/11


----------



## prabin

ank9shi said:


> Mate it all depends ... some of the Sep applicants are still waiting including me ... my DOL is 19/09/11


is ur file with the senior case officer. I read somewhere that Jan applicant got their visa so I was curios to know

Prabin


----------



## ank9shi

prabin said:


> is ur file with the senior case officer. I read somewhere that Jan applicant got their visa so I was curios to know
> 
> Prabin


It's correct that Jan applicants are getting visa, but if you say the same thing to AHC, they'll say that you can't compare your case with anyone else ... so it's all up to them, whenever they feel like giving the visa they'll grant it


----------



## Manpreet

hello everyone
i have got a simple question for all those who got their wife's medicals done in india while the main aplicant is in australia on TR (485) visa subclass. i need to know the reference number for the medicals, is it the same number as ur TRN (transaction reference number) in ur application or is it a new reference number. am asking thisbecause i have a friend on 485 visa class and he applied for partner's visa from a migration agent here in perth and she gave him his TRN as reference number for her medicals in india. and australian authorities have received the medicals but they are unable to link this medical report to any file. so my friend is worried did his agent really apply his partner's visa or agent is just making him a fool. and what is avarage process time for the medicals and visa as well. any help would be much appreciated. thanks and good luck to all


----------



## Apocalyptic

shakeeb khan said:


> Hi guys,
> Can u please provide me the contact no for AHC.
> +91 11-41221000 this was the number provided to me by the CO, when u try calling this no. it's just going thru an automated service.
> I need to get in contact with the CO as she is not responding to my emails.


That is correct contact no., recheck the timings and try...also you need to follow the prompts to get in touch with operator who will connect you to CO.


----------



## Apocalyptic

ank9shi said:


> It's correct that Jan applicants are getting visa, but if you say the same thing to AHC, they'll say that you can't compare your case with anyone else ... so it's all up to them, whenever they feel like giving the visa they'll grant it


Yeah..it varies CO to CO and they are not consistent to a timeline.


----------



## shakeeb khan

Apocalyptic said:


> That is correct contact no., recheck the timings and try...also you need to follow the prompts to get in touch with operator who will connect you to CO.


Thanks.. Il try calling again during the working hours..


----------



## mlwp

*tourist visa???*

*can i apply for a tourist visa after submitting 309/100partner visa???whether it will affect my visa grant????
*


----------



## Destinyrocks

mlwp said:


> *can i apply for a tourist visa after submitting 309/100partner visa???whether it will affect my visa grant????
> *


Yes you can, In no ways will it affects your spouse visa however when the final decision is about to be taken you will have to leave Australia for visa grant and the case officer will advise you of that.

Thanks


----------



## ank9shi

Good day to all. New month new wishes ... May this month of April brings news of happiness for all who are waiting for so long


----------



## prabin

ank9shi said:


> Good day to all. New month new wishes ... May this month of April brings news of happiness for all who are waiting for so long


any news regarding ur visa. I called ahc on friday and they told me that there are processing dec/jan applications , dont know why you havent received ur visa as yet

Prabin


----------



## ank9shi

prabin said:


> any news regarding ur visa. I called ahc on friday and they told me that there are processing dec/jan applications , dont know why you havent received ur visa as yet
> 
> Prabin


Don't know, but whenever I call them they always say 7 months standard line


----------



## prabin

ank9shi said:


> Don't know, but whenever I call them they always say 7 months standard line


tell them you need to talk with ur case officer and if they hesistate ask their name and its ur right to talk to ur case officer and when they transfered with ur case officer , they will tell you whats happening with ur case


----------



## Apocalyptic

ank9shi said:


> Don't know, but whenever I call them they always say 7 months standard line


Yep.. same wid me...always 7 months indicative time and moreover they dont tell what is going on...only they say is its under process.


----------



## Apocalyptic

prabin said:


> tell them you need to talk with ur case officer and if they hesistate ask their name and its ur right to talk to ur case officer and when they transfered with ur case officer , they will tell you whats happening with ur case


Mate
you are lucky to experience that and if ur case officer is well communicating wid u for progress... my experience to correspond with visa office is very disappointing.


----------



## josh123

my DOL is 15 november .. and still i m hanging in the middle

god knows when they will answer


----------



## Apocalyptic

josh123 said:


> my DOL is 15 november .. and still i m hanging in the middle
> 
> god knows when they will answer


Yep its totally upto individual CO's and moreover no response to emails....


----------



## josh123

just wondering that .. is there anyone who have received their visa recently


just to know the recent timeline .. like which cases are being processing these days


----------



## ank9shi

josh123 said:


> just wondering that .. is there anyone who have received their visa recently
> 
> just to know the recent timeline .. like which cases are being processing these days


Haven't seen anyone advising that they've been granted the visa recently ... looks like AHC has put a temporary stop


----------



## priyavel

Hi All

I have lodged my wife visa applicaiton on 8th November 2011 and CO is assigned and whenever i enquire the reply is same saying your file is under processing.Can you guys help me out with the real status and when i am looking at getting my visa.She did requested for additional documents which we submitted straight away.


----------



## Guest

What you guys need to remember is that the people posting on here and other forums are only a tiny amount of the people applying for spouse visas. Thousands apply without ever going on a forum so you would never know when these visas are being granted. 

Second, if you are told 7 months that is the service standard at that time. Count from the day you lodged and you will have your visa! Think yourself lucky, my visa took near 9 months & I'm from the UK.

Third, you have no 'right' to speak to the CO. They are not your slave and are probably processing 100 other visas as well as yours. They are public workers doing their job and if it was my job and someone kept phoning up to shout at me I'd be putting their file to the back of the queue! And the more time on the phone dealing with irrate applicants means less time processing visas! 

Paitence is the key


----------



## rush2deepuin

_shel said:


> What you guys need to remember is that the people posting on here and other forums are only a tiny amount of the people applying for spouse visas. Thousands apply without ever going on a forum so you would never know when these visas are being granted.
> 
> Second, if you are told 7 months that is the service standard at that time. Count from the day you lodged and you will have your visa! Think yourself lucky, my visa took near 9 months & I'm from the UK.
> 
> Third, you have no 'right' to speak to the CO. They are not your slave and are probably processing 100 other visas as well as yours. They are public workers doing their job and if it was my job and someone kept phoning up to shout at me I'd be putting their file to the back of the queue! And the more time on the phone dealing with irrate applicants means less time processing visas!
> 
> Paitence is the key


@Shel

Yours must have been an exceptional case to take 9 months for the UK . Please understand that the CO we are talking about is only for india (Australian High Commission. New Delhi) and visa class 309 (which is for PR) only. I do not think they have 100 cases if you check month-wise..How come some COs are processing case so fast and others are not..

No offence meant but my personal experience says follow up is the only way but o of course shouting on CO is bit extreme thing to do..at the same time some must have very disappointed to do that.. 

Furthermore to add just few months ago they used to process visas in just 3 months! what happened to it.. of course it is due to capping of visa and has nothing to do with work load.. 

everybody thinks that how come other guy got his visa in 4-5 months and I have not.. It keeps their hope up and they try to get it done asap.. I did the same..


----------



## Apocalyptic

_shel said:


> What you guys need to remember is that the people posting on here and other forums are only a tiny amount of the people applying for spouse visas. Thousands apply without ever going on a forum so you would never know when these visas are being granted.
> 
> Second, if you are told 7 months that is the service standard at that time. Count from the day you lodged and you will have your visa! Think yourself lucky, my visa took near 9 months & I'm from the UK.
> 
> Third, you have no 'right' to speak to the CO. They are not your slave and are probably processing 100 other visas as well as yours. They are public workers doing their job and if it was my job and someone kept phoning up to shout at me I'd be putting their file to the back of the queue! And the more time on the phone dealing with irrate applicants means less time processing visas!
> 
> Paitence is the key


I do agree to you that only few people are on this forum as to the amount of people applying for spouse visa and I do understand that 7 months standard service time is clearly indicated for visa application to be processed, and each case differs with the individual circumstances. Also, CO's are public workers and doing their job, but we are public and I am one of the tax payers. I do have right to know the progress and do not deserve to be treated in a very non-professional manner.


----------



## Apocalyptic

rush2deepuin said:


> @Shel
> 
> Yours must have been an exceptional case to take 9 months for the UK . Please understand that the CO we are talking about is only for india (Australian High Commission. New Delhi) and visa class 309 (which is for PR) only. I do not think they have 100 cases if you check month-wise..How come some COs are processing case so fast and others are not..
> 
> No offence meant but my personal experience says follow up is the only way but o of course shouting on CO is bit extreme thing to do..at the same time some must have very disappointed to do that..
> 
> Furthermore to add just few months ago they used to process visas in just 3 months! what happened to it.. of course it is due to capping of visa and has nothing to do with work load..
> 
> everybody thinks that how come other guy got his visa in 4-5 months and I have not.. It keeps their hope up and they try to get it done asap.. I did the same..


You are right as I have experienced the same that any document you send will not get to the CO unless you follow up with after being delivered. 
You mentioned "capping of visa"... but I think there is no capping for partner visa applications... not too sure, would like to know more about it.


----------



## Apocalyptic

priyavel said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have lodged my wife visa applicaiton on 8th November 2011 and CO is assigned and whenever i enquire the reply is same saying your file is under processing.Can you guys help me out with the real status and when i am looking at getting my visa.She did requested for additional documents which we submitted straight away.


Yep.. same wid me.. No status or progress stage is known... only reply I get is 7 month is the ....its under process....wait...wait...wait


----------



## ank9shi

Hi all good news ....... Visa granted just now . I'm so happy, it took almost 7 months from the DOL-19/09/2011
Thanks all for your support and suggestions


----------



## japsi

ank9shi said:


> Hi all good news ....... Visa granted just now . I'm so happy, it took almost 7 months from the DOL-19/09/2011
> Thanks all for your support and suggestions



congrats dear,
Do u know, when did they sent ur file for final decision?,
hope other people will get there visas in this month too..


----------



## ank9shi

japsi said:


> congrats dear,
> Do u know, when did they sent ur file for final decision?,
> hope other people will get there visas in this month too..


Hi, file sent for final decision yesterday 04/04/12. I hope everyone gets their visa on time and don't have to wait that long


----------



## purplepride2

My file was sent for final decision 4 weeks ago...still the CO says under process...can't understand the drama..madly frustrated any idea????


----------



## Apocalyptic

ank9shi said:


> Hi all good news ....... Visa granted just now . I'm so happy, it took almost 7 months from the DOL-19/09/2011
> Thanks all for your support and suggestions


Congrats..


----------



## Apocalyptic

purplepride2 said:


> My file was sent for final decision 4 weeks ago...still the CO says under process...can't understand the drama..madly frustrated any idea????


If it's sent for final decision .. How come it's still under process with CO.. What is ur date of lodgement?


----------



## purplepride2

purplepride2 said:


> My file was sent for final decision 4 weeks ago...still the CO says under process...can't understand the drama..madly frustrated any idea????


Sent for final decision: 13/03/2012....still waiting????? any idea how long it's going to take???


----------



## Apocalyptic

purplepride2 said:


> Sent for final decision: 13/03/2012....still waiting????? any idea how long it's going to take???


Looks like it depends on DOL... Have u recieved any email from CO stating that ur file is forwarded for final decision?


----------



## rush2deepuin

ank9shi said:


> Hi all good news ....... Visa granted just now . I'm so happy, it took almost 7 months from the DOL-19/09/2011
> Thanks all for your support and suggestions


Congrats Dude.. See I told you that you will get it in couple of days.. You must be very excited..
Will call you when I am back from Delhi...Cheers


----------



## ank9shi

rush2deepuin said:


> Congrats Dude.. See I told you that you will get it in couple of days.. You must be very excited..
> Will call you when I am back from Delhi...Cheers


Yes mate, got it finally ... it was such a struggle. Let me knw when u r back from Delhi  ...
Cheers


----------



## purplepride2

Apocalyptic said:


> Looks like it depends on DOL... Have u recieved any email from CO stating that ur file is forwarded for final decision?


Yes i did, she sent me e-mail stating that its been forwarded for final decision on 13/03/2012


----------



## aus1987

Hey guys, I have lodges my visa on 5th April,2012. and i have submitted my PCC and Medical. 
Do you have any idea that how long they will take to proceed my file? and as i have submitted all of my docs does it make any difference in actual processing time?
pls let me know if you have any idea about it..

Thank You.


----------



## Destinyrocks

ank9shi said:


> Yes mate, got it finally ... it was such a struggle. Let me knw when u r back from Delhi  ...
> Cheers[/QUOte
> 
> Congrats buddy..So you are off the hook...We wont see you on this thread anymore lol... Good luck


----------



## ank9shi

Thanks mate, I won't be off the thread though... will try to help anyone where I could


----------



## Chiks

*Chiks*

Hey anyone got Visa in less then 7 months??


----------



## Chiks

ank9shi said:


> Thanks mate, I won't be off the thread though... will try to help anyone where I could


Who is your CO dear?? Can you please let me know??


----------



## ank9shi

Chiks said:


> Who is your CO dear?? Can you please let me know??


Who is your CO ? what was your DOL ? I'm not sure that you are still allowed to write CO name in this thread... anyways what's your query ?


----------



## Chiks

ank9shi said:


> Who is your CO ? what was your DOL ? I'm not sure that you are still allowed to write CO name in this thread... anyways what's your query ?


My DOL is 7th Feb... I read somewhere many CO name so... i ask u... MY CO is I just want to know how much he will take time to reply Emails??


----------



## Apocalyptic

aus1987 said:


> Hey guys, I have lodges my visa on 5th April,2012. and i have submitted my PCC and Medical.
> Do you have any idea that how long they will take to proceed my file? and as i have submitted all of my docs does it make any difference in actual processing time?
> pls let me know if you have any idea about it..
> 
> Thank You.


People on this forum are recieving visas on average 4-5months, upto 7 months for extreme cases. Also it depends a lot on CO and personal circumstances...... With my experience of following this thread CO is allotted in 9-11 weeks...
Good Luck.


----------



## aus1987

Apocalyptic said:


> People on this forum are recieving visas on average 4-5months, upto 7 months for extreme cases. Also it depends a lot on CO and personal circumstances...... With my experience of following this thread CO is allotted in 9-11 weeks...
> Good Luck.


thats sad.. hope it jst wont happen to me. i can not wait this much. anyway thanx for your reply.. will surely update the things.


----------



## Apocalyptic

Chiks said:


> Hey anyone got Visa in less then 7 months??


As per the spreadsheet, 4-5 months is the average time for visa to be granted, for the people on this thread of the forum.


----------



## Apocalyptic

cancerian said:


> I had last got in touch with my CO on the 2nd of March when she told me she was working on our file and still haven't heard anything back from her. So depends on who your CO really is. My DOL is 09/09/2011.


Hi,
Any update?


----------



## ank9shi

*current spreadsheet*

Hi all,

Please update the spreadsheet by clicking the link below, it helps everyone to observe the current time-lines, specially the ones who are new to this thread

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4U1JXLXRVOW9lOVVSV2xfSm56R2c&authkey=CJfXmYsL


----------



## Apocalyptic

ank9shi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please update the spreadsheet by clicking the link below, it helps everyone to observe the current time-lines, specially the ones who are new to this thread
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjlPiPNdtUDYdHA4U1JXLXRVOW9lOVVSV2xfSm56R2c&authkey=CJfXmYsL


Hi,
Looks like the spreadsheet formatting is sorted to CO name.. And they are misplaced.. Anyone able to put it right.. Thanks


----------



## ank9shi

Apocalyptic said:


> Hi,
> Looks like the spreadsheet formatting is sorted to CO name.. And they are misplaced.. Anyone able to put it right.. Thanks


Try now

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4U1JXLXRVOW9lOVVSV2xfSm56R2c&authkey=CJfXmYsL


----------



## subsar

*Subclass 300*

*D.O.L - 10-10-2011
CO assinged :13-12-2011 (also additional docs requested)
Addnl docs submitted : 17-02-2012
Visa Grant - still waiting*

I have sent 3 emails and my case officer is not responding, all i get is an automated response from her which explains about current processing times. Even if i call them the operator only answers and they refuse to connect to the case officer. This waiting is just frustrating as its already 6 months...

Has anyone who applied in the month of October got visa granted.


----------



## Apocalyptic

subsar said:


> *D.O.L - 10-10-2011
> CO assinged :13-12-2011 (also additional docs requested)
> Addnl docs submitted : 17-02-2012
> Visa Grant - still waiting*
> 
> I have sent 3 emails and my case officer is not responding, all i get is an automated response from her which explains about current processing times. Even if i call them the operator only answers and they refuse to connect to the case officer. This waiting is just frustrating as its already 6 months...
> 
> Has anyone who applied in the month of October got visa granted.


I can understand that..its really frustrating and painfull... Anyways you have completed 6 months... cant be any longer.. i guess.. gudluck.


----------



## Apocalyptic

ank9shi said:


> Hi, file sent for final decision yesterday 04/04/12. I hope everyone gets their visa on time and don't have to wait that long


Hi,
Have u received your passport back with visa label.. Just want to know how long it takes to receive passport with visa label after visa is granted?


----------



## flyhawk

hi anyone whos dol in nov 2011 & still waiting


----------



## flyhawk

:confused2:hi anyone whos dol in nov 2011 & still waiting


----------



## flyhawk

:confused2:hi i m new to this forum.this forum is patience booster in real here is my details. dol 11/nov/2011 as 309/100 co assigned 13/01/12 and req add dox dox: origional afp and parents affidavits supporting relationship additional dox recvd by ahs:09/02/12 called ystrday and the operator said its been sent gor final decision on 19/03/12. my co is very nice replied the confirmation on receiving dox. still waiting for visa grant


----------



## flyhawk

Apocalyptic said:


> I can understand that..its really frustrating and painfull... Anyways you have completed 6 months... cant be any longer.. i guess.. gudluck.


thats true this waiting period is killing


----------



## vimo

*Still waiting*



flyhawk said:


> hi anyone whos dol in nov 2011 & still waiting


Hello, my wife dol is 14th Nov, still waiting. Are you in spreadsheet?


----------



## flyhawk

no no not yet.did you call ahs about ur current satus?????????


----------



## flyhawk

vimo said:


> Hello, my wife dol is 14th Nov, still waiting. Are you in spreadsheet?


no no not yet.did you call ahs about ur current satus?????????


----------



## ank9shi

Apocalyptic said:


> Hi,
> Have u received your passport back with visa label.. Just want to know how long it takes to receive passport with visa label after visa is granted?


Hi mate, 

No not yet, I guess it takes around 4-5 working days, we just got the visa before Easter break and AHC would have resumed work yesterday only. Will let you know 

Ta,


----------



## subsar

flyhawk said:


> :confused2:hi anyone whos dol in nov 2011 & still waiting



Hi,

My DOL is 10 oct and still waiting..no response from AHC...


----------



## flyhawk

subsar said:


> Hi,
> 
> My DOL is 10 oct and still waiting..no response from AHC...


has your file been trnsfrd for final,d.if yes on which date????????????


----------



## Apocalyptic

flyhawk said:


> :confused2:hi i m new to this forum.this forum is patience booster in real here is my details. dol 11/nov/2011 as 309/100 co assigned 13/01/12 and req add dox dox: origional afp and parents affidavits supporting relationship additional dox recvd by ahs:09/02/12  called ystrday and the operator said its been sent gor final decision on 19/03/12. my co is very nice replied the confirmation on receiving dox. still waiting for visa grant


Operators lie .. Only CO can confirm when send for final decision... Check spreadsheet for timeline and waiting line... Gudluck


----------



## Apocalyptic

subsar said:


> Hi,
> 
> My DOL is 10 oct and still waiting..no response from AHC...


It's past 6 months.. Have u tried to contact CO.


----------



## priyavel

flyhawk said:


> :confused2:hi i m new to this forum.this forum is patience booster in real here is my details. dol 11/nov/2011 as 309/100 co assigned 13/01/12 and req add dox dox: origional afp and parents affidavits supporting relationship additional dox recvd by ahs:09/02/12 called ystrday and the operator said its been sent gor final decision on 19/03/12. my co is very nice replied the confirmation on receiving dox. still waiting for visa grant


Hi

I have lodged my wife visa application on 8th November 2011.Additional documents submitted in March 2012....I am still waiting.....
I have tried to ring AHS but im unable to speak to an operator.I can only hear automated message.Help me out with a way to contact opeartor.


----------



## subsar

Apocalyptic said:


> It's past 6 months.. Have u tried to contact CO.



I did sent many emails to my CO but no reply(only auto response).. My CO is I called them and the bloody operators however don't give proper info...Do you have any better idea to get a hold of CO...


----------



## subsar

flyhawk said:


> has your file been trnsfrd for final,d.if yes on which date????????????



I have no idea what is the status...In my guess it should have been forwarded for final decision...But my CO never replies my emails....


----------



## subsar

priyavel said:


> Hi
> 
> I have lodged my wife visa application on 8th November 2011.Additional documents submitted in March 2012....I am still waiting.....
> I have tried to ring AHS but im unable to speak to an operator.I can only hear automated message.Help me out with a way to contact opeartor.




Im facing the same problem, i couldn't reach my CO either thru phone or email...Its been six month since lodgement...


----------



## subsar

*300*

I am going nuts with this waiting thing( 6 months-DOL 10/10/2011)

I am checking email 20 times a day and almost of the time im spending on this forum...Does anyone experience the same thing...


----------



## priyavel

subsar said:


> I am going nuts with this waiting thing( 6 months-DOL 10/10/2011)
> 
> I am checking email 20 times a day and almost of the time im spending on this forum...Does anyone experience the same thing...


Hi

I am doing the same.I am going mad here......almost a nightmare......


----------



## flyhawk

hi everyone?do you have any idea how long it takes after once its been forward for final assesment and decision.plzzzz


----------



## flyhawk

priyavel said:


> Hi
> 
> I have lodged my wife visa application on 8th November 2011.Additional documents submitted in March 2012....I am still waiting.....
> I have tried to ring AHS but im unable to speak to an operator.I can only hear automated message.Help me out with a way to contact opeartor.


When did you try calling operator,as far as my experience and after people views on this forum operators can only tell you the current status of your file.nthing abt future like when it will be decided.thx


----------



## priyavel

flyhawk said:


> When did you try calling operator,as far as my experience and after people views on this forum operators can only tell you the current status of your file.nthing abt future like when it will be decided.thx


AHS land line number.


----------



## priyavel

*Visa*

Hi
I have received an email from my CO saying my file has been forwarded to senior case officer for final desicion.Can any one tel how long it will take to get my visa from now.


----------



## Apocalyptic

Hello everyone,
I would like to share my happiness that my visa is granted.
DOL-19/10/2011
CO assigned- 05/01/2012
Visa granted - 11/04/2012

Thanks for all ur support and i wish everyone gets their visa soon.


----------



## Apocalyptic

priyavel said:


> Hi
> I have received an email from my CO saying my file has been forwarded to senior case officer for final desicion.Can any one tel how long it will take to get my visa from now.


It doesn't take longer after being send for final decision...2 weeks max...Gudluck


----------



## Apocalyptic

subsar said:


> I did sent many emails to my CO but no reply(only auto response).. My CO is I called them and the bloody operators however don't give proper info...Do you have any better idea to get a hold of CO...


Do not question the operators and promptly ask to speak to ur CO... should work


----------



## flyhawk

Apocalyptic said:


> It doesn't take longer after being send for final decision...2 weeks max...Gudluck


cngrats mate,have a wonderfull life in ozz.thx 4 being on forum:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## ank9shi

Apocalyptic said:


> Hello everyone,
> I would like to share my happiness that my visa is granted.
> DOL-19/10/2011
> CO assigned- 05/01/2012
> Visa granted - 11/04/2012
> 
> Thanks for all ur support and i wish everyone gets their visa soon.


Well done Matey ... that's the way .. congratz heaps


----------



## priyavel

Apocalyptic said:


> It doesn't take longer after being send for final decision...2 weeks max...Gudluck


THnaks.Can you tel me when your file was send for final decision?


----------



## priyavel

prabin said:


> my wife visa application has been forwarded to senior case officer. her timeline r as follows
> application lodged:11 jan 2012
> received by AHC: 12 Jan 2012
> Case officer Assigned: Feb 29
> Additional Medical test requested
> Medical test completed: 2 March 2012
> Medical cleared by Health Operation Center Australia : 12 March 2012
> Forwarded to Final/senior case officer: 26th March 2012
> 
> Now how long will it take for a visa
> 
> Any idea guys
> 
> Prabin


Hi

Have you received your visa now? How long i took?My file was forwarded to senior case office for final desicsion yesteday.


----------



## dash85

DOL: 25th February.
Still haven't heard anything from AHC. any idea?


----------



## dash85

DOL: 25 Dec 2012.
Haven't heard anything from AHC. Any idea?


----------



## aus1987

Apocalyptic said:


> Hello everyone,
> I would like to share my happiness that my visa is granted.
> DOL-19/10/2011
> CO assigned- 05/01/2012
> Visa granted - 11/04/2012
> 
> Thanks for all ur support and i wish everyone gets their visa soon.


congratulations to you.. hv great life there..
i wanted to know like have you applied for subclass 309?
do you know like as you will get status of TR only so if you want to do further study so do we have to make payment as an international student or wat?


----------



## aus1987

hi guys,
i wanted to know like have you applied for subclass 309?
do you know like as you will get status of TR only so if you want to do further study so do we have to make payment as an international student or wat? and if i want to do some part time courses or want to join some trainee-ship program than i just can not do it at least for next 2 years?
is this all true?


----------



## aus1987

to mlwp..

well actually when my husband's PR file got open that time CO has asked me to submit PCC and my medical.. so we done that time. and these docs are valid for 6 months.. so we submitted it. and yes u have to have HAP ID for it. given by CO.. if this is not your case than u have to wait for assign a CO.


----------



## subsar

Apocalyptic said:


> Hello everyone,
> I would like to share my happiness that my visa is granted.
> DOL-19/10/2011
> CO assigned- 05/01/2012
> Visa granted - 11/04/2012
> 
> Thanks for all ur support and i wish everyone gets their visa soon.




Wish u all the best for ur future in Australia...pls wish us good luck to get visa soon...


----------



## Apocalyptic

priyavel said:


> THnaks.Can you tel me when your file was send for final decision?


Don't know.. When spoken to CO 2 weeks ago.. I was told that it's still under process.. And I received visa grant email.


----------



## Apocalyptic

Thanks everyone for the wishes.. And I wish every visa seeker is granted with visa soon.. And reunited with their partner..


----------



## Guest

aus1987 said:


> hi guys,
> i wanted to know like have you applied for subclass 309?
> do you know like as you will get status of TR only so if you want to do further study so do we have to make payment as an international student or wat? and if i want to do some part time courses or want to join some trainee-ship program than i just can not do it at least for next 2 years?
> is this all true?


 You will be an international student until you get your PR. However check on the university website as some make provisions for spouse provisional visa. I saw this on Newcastle University and University of New South Wales. 

But you wouldn't be eligible for government loans etc until you are citizen.


----------



## ank9shi

Hi all received stamped passport today, it took 3 working days ) wife flying next week ...


----------



## aus1987

_shel said:


> You will be an international student until you get your PR. However check on the university website as some make provisions for spouse provisional visa. I saw this on Newcastle University and University of New South Wales.
> 
> But you wouldn't be eligible for government loans etc until you are citizen.


hey thnx for your reply.. so mean to say i have to check with the particular institute or university. i was thinking to apply for part time courses but for that you have to have PR.. but still i will check it once again. these rules are just wasting our time.


----------



## aus1987

_shel said:


> You will be an international student until you get your PR. However check on the university website as some make provisions for spouse provisional visa. I saw this on Newcastle University and University of New South Wales.
> 
> But you wouldn't be eligible for government loans etc until you are citizen.


 and i have checked on websites and different forums as well they are saying like subclass 309 applicants wont be eligible for tertiary studies..


----------



## prabin

priyavel said:


> Hi
> 
> Have you received your visa now? How long i took?My file was forwarded to senior case office for final desicsion yesteday.


No mate still waiting dont know how long they will take to give a decision


----------



## priyavel

Hi All

My visa is granted today,Received an email from AHS today.My file was forwarded to final desicion yesterday and received my visa today.Thats quick.Thanks for all your support.Wish you the best


----------



## priyavel

prabin said:


> No mate still waiting dont know how long they will take to give a decision


I have received my visa today.


----------



## japsi

priyavel said:


> Hi All
> 
> My visa is granted today,Received an email from AHS today.My file was forwarded to final desicion yesterday and received my visa today.Thats quick.Thanks for all your support.Wish you the best


hey congrats n that was quick, i applied on 16 of nov. 2011 but my file is still with my CO, havnt send to senior CO yet, hope ill get my visa soon...


----------



## flyhawk

priyavel said:


> I have received my visa today.


congrats matey.thats the way!!!!!!!!!quick service.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: i lodged my one on 11/11/11.so eager to get my visa.plz wish me gudluck


----------



## Apocalyptic

priyavel said:


> Hi All
> 
> My visa is granted today,Received an email from AHS today.My file was forwarded to final desicion yesterday and received my visa today.Thats quick.Thanks for all your support.Wish you the best


Congrats...:clap2::clap2::clap2: and best wishes for ur future..


----------



## Apocalyptic

aus1987 said:


> and i have checked on websites and different forums as well they are saying like subclass 309 applicants wont be eligible for tertiary studies..


That's correct.. you can study but on ur own expense.... as it says:

•you are entitled to study in Australia, but you will not have access to government funding for tertiary study


----------



## dash85

japsi said:


> hey congrats n that was quick, i applied on 16 of nov. 2011 but my file is still with my CO, havnt send to senior CO yet, hope ill get my visa soon...


Hi,
Can you please upload your timeline?


----------



## japsi

*Timeline*



dash85 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please upload your timeline?


hi u can find my details on spreadsheet, can u put urs as well, it will help others,
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...JfXmYsL#gid=28

Timeline:
Visa- 309/100
Name- Japsi
log. date- 16.11.2011
medical, PCC and all other doc. were submitted with application.
Agent- yes (in Australia)
case off. allocated- 06.02.2012
Document requested- 06.02.2012 (Marriage pic., communication proof)
document sent- 16.02.2012

still waiting.....


----------



## subsar

*Waiting*

I can see few applied in November getting their visa....I applied in october(10-10-11) but still didnt get my visa yet....Every time i ring up i hear that my visa is under process...this waiting is just killing me......AHC website says that the applications are finalised in the order they are received, but it doesn't seem to be true... I think visa timeline totally depends on CO...But then i do not want to keep disturbing my CO as i feel they might get irritated....What to do?


----------



## Apocalyptic

Recieved Passport...3 working days.


----------



## Apocalyptic

subsar said:


> I can see few applied in November getting their visa....I applied in october(10-10-11) but still didnt get my visa yet....Every time i ring up i hear that my visa is under process...this waiting is just killing me......AHC website says that the applications are finalised in the order they are received, but it doesn't seem to be true... I think visa timeline totally depends on CO...But then i do not want to keep disturbing my CO as i feel they might get irritated....What to do?


I have gone thru same..its really frustrating... 3 visas are granted (people on this thread)within this month so far... will be granted soon...


----------



## dash85

dash85 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please upload your timeline?


DOL=24/02/2012
Still waiting for case officer


----------



## subsar

Rang AHC again... As usual some lady answered the call...I asked to connect to my CO and she said they dont connect to Co's in the afternoon session. wow yet another excuse...she added that i still hav 24 days to reach my 7 months time and i have to wait till then...I think no body else waited so long as i do...


----------



## flyhawk

subsar said:


> Rang AHC again... As usual some lady answered the call...I asked to connect to my CO and she said they dont connect to Co's in the afternoon session. wow yet another excuse...she added that i still hav 24 days to reach my 7 months time and i have to wait till then...I think no body else waited so long as i do...


hey my freind?i fully content with ur feeling.i work in food factory and whole day my mind is on this thing.so much worried cant explain you.especially when you dont get a proper info what you expect.i can see from the thread you deserve to be granted now.by the way has your file been forwarded or not??????????


----------



## Kumar9930

*Submitting Medicals in Advance*

Hi All,

My wife is planning to lodge her subclass 309 application early next month. She is planning to submit along with PCC & Medicals. I have few queries,

1. As far as I know Panel doctors do the medical checkup only if we have HAPID/TRN. Even if they do, where does the reports will be sent to and where do they keep them,since we don't have any TRN/HAPID to relate? 

Please let me know the process to go for Medicals before lodging the application? 

2. Can Indians submit subclass309 dependent visa online? 

Pls. suggest.

Thanks
Sunil


----------



## Apocalyptic

Kumar9930 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife is planning to lodge her subclass 309 application early next month. She is planning to submit along with PCC & Medicals. I have few queries,
> 
> 1. As far as I know Panel doctors do the medical checkup only if we have HAPID/TRN. Even if they do, where does the reports will be sent to and where do they keep them,since we don't have any TRN/HAPID to relate?
> 
> Please let me know the process to go for Medicals before lodging the application?
> 
> 2. Can Indians submit subclass309 dependent visa online?
> 
> Pls. suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil


1. I think you cannot submit medicals along the application anymore. Check below from AHC website:
New Arrangements for Health Examinations - eHealth
From Monday 28 November, if a medical and/or x-ray examination is required, the New Delhi visa office will notify you after your visa application is lodged. You will then need to make arrangements to attend an approved immigration panel doctor of your choice.

See: List of panel doctors in India

Please ensure that you take the following with you to the examination:

•Health letter / HAP ID number provided by our office

•A clear photocopy of your valid passport as identification, stamped by VFS, or your original passport if you have it - no other form of identification is acceptable.

You should be aware of what type of visa you are applying for, as the panel doctor will need this information in order to complete the health examination forms. 

More Information
See: eHealth - Electronic Health Processing

See: The Health Requirement
2. Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100) cannot be applied online. You can only lodge paper application at AHC, India by post or by person.
VFS is best option though.

Before you apply for this visa, you should also read the Partner Migration information booklet.
See: Booklet 1 Partner Migration


----------



## Kumar9930

Thanks a lot for your response Apocalyptic.

But I read from this thread few of the folks have submitted their medicals along with the application..I wonder how come that is possible..:confused2:

If anyone had already done this, please respond..


----------



## subsar

flyhawk said:


> hey my freind?i fully content with ur feeling.i work in food factory and whole day my mind is on this thing.so much worried cant explain you.especially when you dont get a proper info what you expect.i can see from the thread you deserve to be granted now.by the way has your file been forwarded or not??????????



When i called them yesterday, the operator said that my CO is working on my case...if that is the case then my file has not been forwarded for final decision,,,but then the info provided by operators are not true most of the time....


----------



## subsar

187 days and still counting....what would me my lucky number?


----------



## rush2deepuin

Kumar9930 said:


> Thanks a lot for your response Apocalyptic.
> 
> But I read from this thread few of the folks have submitted their medicals along with the application..I wonder how come that is possible..:confused2:
> 
> If anyone had already done this, please respond..


Kumar9930 

You can submit medicals immediately after submitting application. you do not have to wait for instructions. Infact you can also submit passport alongwith your medicals , if you do not plan to fly out of India during the processing phase.

I have done this and so has lot many on this forum. ehealth stands for online application only so you should not worry about it.

refer the list of approved doctors on vfs website.


----------



## josh123

is there anybody on this thread whose DOL around early november 2011 and received his visa


or heard anything about his CO
plz post ur info,, as it is highly benificial for other

my DOL is 16 nov 2011 and waiting
ciao


----------



## Kumar9930

rush2deepuin said:


> Kumar9930
> 
> You can submit medicals immediately after submitting application. you do not have to wait for instructions. Infact you can also submit passport alongwith your medicals , if you do not plan to fly out of India during the processing phase.
> 
> I have done this and so has lot many on this forum. ehealth stands for online application only so you should not worry about it.
> 
> refer the list of approved doctors on vfs website.


Thanks for your reply.

My Wife is planning to submit her Medicals&PCC along with the application. But what to show to Panel doctors since we won't be having HAPID/TRN before lodging the application. 

*"Infact you can also submit passport alongwith your medicals , if you do not plan to fly out of India during the processing phase."* - Can you clarify on this pls.? Infact my wife has Tourist Visa and she is planning to travel to Sydney soon after launching the application.


----------



## krena

hey guys....
I am new member..
i have lodged my application on 13th dec,2011
i got CO allocation on 2nd feb.
i have submitted my medical, pcc and passport on 16th march..but still i dont get any reply from my CO after pcc and medical submission...
what time it takes for granting visa? after submitting all these things?


----------



## krena

Kumar9930 said:


> Thanks a lot for your response Apocalyptic.
> 
> But I read from this thread few of the folks have submitted their medicals along with the application..I wonder how come that is possible..:confused2:
> 
> If anyone had already done this, please respond..


you have to wait for you CO asking about medical...because they provide one HAP ID no..after getting that you can go for medical...
but you can apply for police varification..because it requires only that paper which is given by vfs on time of your lodgement


----------



## subsar

krena said:


> hey guys....
> I am new member..
> i have lodged my application on 13th dec,2011
> i got CO allocation on 2nd feb.
> i have submitted my medical, pcc and passport on 16th march..but still i dont get any reply from my CO after pcc and medical submission...
> what time it takes for granting visa? after submitting all these things?



hi

on average ppl are getting visa in between 5 to 7 months...totally depends on ur CO...Has ur file been forwarded to final decision?


----------



## rush2deepuin

Kumar9930 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> My Wife is planning to submit her Medicals&PCC along with the application. But what to show to Panel doctors since we won't be having HAPID/TRN before lodging the application.
> 
> *"Infact you can also submit passport alongwith your medicals , if you do not plan to fly out of India during the processing phase."* - Can you clarify on this pls.? Infact my wife has Tourist Visa and she is planning to travel to Sydney soon after launching the application.


Submit you application and fix an appointment with panel doctor. For spouse visa you just need your passport.. no TRN or HAP id is required.

If you want to confirm just make call and ask for an appointment explaining the type of visa.

If you wife intends to fly to sydney after lodging visa, keep the passport and submit it when CO asks for it.

btw, make sure you speak to AHC about the tourist visa you already have.. there is some law against it.. read the booklet carefully..


----------



## boseman

Hi All,

We have been patient all these months hoping that it will eventually happen today or tomorrow but it hasnt yet. Its not yet 7 months as they mention but almost there, 15 more days to go!!! I dont know if my wife being here with me in Australia on a tourist visa is causing the delay. Our visa lodgement details are below.

Date of lodgement : 5th Oct 2011
PCC & Job experience certificate submitted : 21 Nov 2011
Allocation of Case officer : 11 Dec 2011
Request for additional documents (1221 form) : 11 Dec 2011
Additional documents submitted to VFS on : 15 Dec 2011

We have been waiting from then on. Has anyone been granted visas who has applied in October 2011? Any information would be really helpful and that way we can keep our hopes high.


----------



## DaOne

Hi Guys,

Its 7 months or almost 7 months for September applicants, can you please reply if you have lodged you application in September.

Lets find out how many of September applicants us are still waiting and how many have got their visa ?

thanks


----------



## josh123

*hi 

finally got my visa today
hopefully below info will help u guys in a way or other

my DOL was 16nov 2011
medical submitted along with the application

document requested on 12 jan 2012
pictures, affidavit from my parents and PCC

ciao
n best of luck *


----------



## newmember

DOL- 15th Nov 2011.
case officer- after exact 10 weeks
add documents requested: Jan last week
Add doc submited : Feb 1st week
Senior case officer: March last week
got the visa : 17th April. 

Note: after last week of March I did lot of emails to case officer. Only 2 phone calls because no use of phone calls and after April 10 I was trying to push to case officer very hard.


----------



## subsar

boseman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have been patient all these months hoping that it will eventually happen today or tomorrow but it hasnt yet. Its not yet 7 months as they mention but almost there, 15 more days to go!!! I dont know if my wife being here with me in Australia on a tourist visa is causing the delay. Our visa lodgement details are below.
> 
> Date of lodgement : 5th Oct 2011
> PCC & Job experience certificate submitted : 21 Nov 2011
> Allocation of Case officer : 11 Dec 2011
> Request for additional documents (1221 form) : 11 Dec 2011
> Additional documents submitted to VFS on : 15 Dec 2011
> 
> We have been waiting from then on. Has anyone been granted visas who has applied in October 2011? Any information would be really helpful and that way we can keep our hopes high.



Hi boseman

I lodged my application on 10th october and still waiting...but people applied in november are getting visas which makes me annoyed......Im also in ur same situation...waiting waiting waiting for last 189 days....In ur case your wife has to return to india in order to get visa...they cannot make decision while ur wife is onshore.....she has to return to india and submit her passport to AHC...


----------



## subsar

DaOne said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Its 7 months or almost 7 months for September applicants, can you please reply if you have lodged you application in September.
> 
> Lets find out how many of September applicants us are still waiting and how many have got their visa ?
> 
> thanks


Hi

It would be 7 months now if u hav applied in september...I applied on 10th october and still waiting 6 months and 10days.....but few applied in november are getting visa...


----------



## subsar

josh123 said:


> *hi
> 
> finally got my visa today
> hopefully below info will help u guys in a way or other
> 
> my DOL was 16nov 2011
> medical submitted along with the application
> 
> document requested on 12 jan 2012
> pictures, affidavit from my parents and PCC
> 
> ciao
> n best of luck *



Hi josh congrats for getting visa....Im sure you would be jumping up and down...

I applied in october but still waiting....Is there any technique to get it done faster....My CO is not replying to my emails...


----------



## vimo

josh123 said:


> *hi
> 
> finally got my visa today
> hopefully below info will help u guys in a way or other
> 
> my DOL was 16nov 2011
> medical submitted along with the application
> 
> document requested on 12 jan 2012
> pictures, affidavit from my parents and PCC
> 
> ciao
> n best of luck *




Congrats mate, can you please update your details in spreadsheet so that it would be helpful for others who are waiting for their visas.


----------



## flyhawk

vimo said:


> Congrats mate, can you please update your details in spreadsheet so that it would be helpful for others who are waiting for their visas.


i hope you will get ur visa by tuesday.best of luck


----------



## japsi

hi everyone, congrats who got there visas
*josh123* and *Newmember* can u guys please upload ur app. details on spreadsheet (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28) so it will help everybody and all other guys who are not on spreadsheet please....
thanks....


----------



## Apocalyptic

boseman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have been patient all these months hoping that it will eventually happen today or tomorrow but it hasnt yet. Its not yet 7 months as they mention but almost there, 15 more days to go!!! I dont know if my wife being here with me in Australia on a tourist visa is causing the delay. Our visa lodgement details are below.
> 
> Date of lodgement : 5th Oct 2011
> PCC & Job experience certificate submitted : 21 Nov 2011
> Allocation of Case officer : 11 Dec 2011
> Request for additional documents (1221 form) : 11 Dec 2011
> Additional documents submitted to VFS on : 15 Dec 2011
> 
> We have been waiting from then on. Has anyone been granted visas who has applied in October 2011? Any information would be really helpful and that way we can keep our hopes high.


Hi,
It really depends on CO's processing timeline considering the individual circumstances of the applicant. My DOL was 19/10/11 and visa was granted on 11/04/12.


----------



## Apocalyptic

josh123 said:


> *hi
> 
> finally got my visa today
> hopefully below info will help u guys in a way or other
> 
> my DOL was 16nov 2011
> medical submitted along with the application
> 
> document requested on 12 jan 2012
> pictures, affidavit from my parents and PCC
> 
> ciao
> n best of luck *


congrats and best wishes..


----------



## aus1987

hii All,,

Is anybody out here who already went on visited visa and than applied spouse visa??

Please Reply.. ASAP..


----------



## boseman

Apocalyptic said:


> Hi,
> It really depends on CO's processing timeline considering the individual circumstances of the applicant. My DOL was 19/10/11 and visa was granted on 11/04/12.


Hi,

I am not sure if my wife being here with me in australia on a tourist visa delays the process? Do you have any advise on this?


----------



## boseman

aus1987 said:


> hii All,,
> 
> Is anybody out here who already went on visited visa and than applied spouse visa??
> 
> Please Reply.. ASAP..


We applied in October and my wife joined me in Australia by mid Jan on a Tourist visa. We are still waiting for a reply from the case officer. Her tourist visa expires in July, hopefully we could get a reply by then from the case officer.


----------



## puja.123

any one who applied in september got their visa??


----------



## subsar

boseman said:


> We applied in October and my wife joined me in Australia by mid Jan on a Tourist visa. We are still waiting for a reply from the case officer. Her tourist visa expires in July, hopefully we could get a reply by then from the case officer.



Hi Boseman

I think i already gave u a reply on this...Your wife has to leave Australia for the AHC to make decision...High commission cannot make decision since ur wife is in Australia.... she have to come to india and submit her passport, if u think thats expensive, you can get visitor visa to NZ and take ur wife with u....Once she leaves Australia they will grant the visa and u can come back to australia again....


----------



## subsar

puja.123 said:


> any one who applied in september got their visa??



Hi puja123

Yesterday i came across one member named *Daone* who applied on september and still waiting...Anyways did u ask them why it has taken more than 7 months...You have all the rights to fight with them as u hav crossed 7 months..Try making a complaint otherwise they will make u wait for even 9 months....In this forum i have hardly seen anybody waiting more than 7 months...Do u have any dependent included in the application?


----------



## subsar

aus1987 said:


> hii All,,
> 
> Is anybody out here who already went on visited visa and than applied spouse visa??
> 
> Please Reply.. ASAP..




If u plan to go on a tourist visa, make sure u first lodge ur spouse visa and then apply visitor visa....if u make only visitor there are fair bit of chances for the application getting rejected, bcoz they will think that your intention not just to visit Australia, but to get there and apply spouse visa...


----------



## aus1987

subsar said:


> If u plan to go on a tourist visa, make sure u first lodge ur spouse visa and then apply visitor visa....if u make only visitor there are fair bit of chances for the application getting rejected, bcoz they will think that your intention not just to visit Australia, but to get there and apply spouse visa...


thnx for ur reply.. bt its nthing like that. i went thr and came bck here. and i lodged ma spouse visa application too. so i wanted to know like is this thing helps me to reduce actual processing time?


----------



## subsar

aus1987 said:


> thnx for ur reply.. bt its nthing like that. i went thr and came bck here. and i lodged ma spouse visa application too. so i wanted to know like is this thing helps me to reduce actual processing time?



I have seen few cases in the forum and my answer was just a reflection of what i have seen in the forum...Did you lodge ur application in Australia or Delhi...


----------



## aus1987

subsar said:


> I have seen few cases in the forum and my answer was just a reflection of what i have seen in the forum...Did you lodge ur application in Australia or Delhi...


yes from DELHI itself..


----------



## subsar

aus1987 said:


> yes from DELHI itself..



Why didnt you apply in Australia as u would hav got bridging visa. Now again you would need a visitor visa to enter Australia or wait for 7 months...


----------



## aus1987

boseman said:


> We applied in October and my wife joined me in Australia by mid Jan on a Tourist visa. We are still waiting for a reply from the case officer. Her tourist visa expires in July, hopefully we could get a reply by then from the case officer.


Have you got any conditions like "NO FURTHER STAY" along with her visa??
if you got that one than obviously she has to come back than only AHC can give her decision of your spouse visa application.


----------



## puja.123

subsar said:


> Hi puja123
> 
> Yesterday i came across one member named *Daone* who applied on september and still waiting...Anyways did u ask them why it has taken more than 7 months...You have all the rights to fight with them as u hav crossed 7 months..Try making a complaint otherwise they will make u wait for even 9 months....In this forum i have hardly seen anybody waiting more than 7 months...Do u have any dependent included in the application?


i called ahc many times but they always used to tell the same reply pls be patient. i dont have any other dependent included in my application.i dont know what the problem is? whom i have to complaint ..the operator refused to connect my CO and the only way is email n i sent a number of emails regarding this .They are sending the same reply from the email too..thanks in advance for any info


----------



## aus1987

subsar said:


> Why didnt you apply in Australia as u would hav got bridging visa. Now again you would need a visitor visa to enter Australia or wait for 7 months...


dear i dont want visitor visa any more. my spouse is PR now. so i had to apply for spouse visa only. which i did. i jst wanted to know if it matters to this recent application.


----------



## subsar

puja.123 said:


> i called ahc many times but they always used to tell the same reply pls be patient. i dont have any other dependent included in my application.i dont know what the problem is? whom i have to complaint ..the operator refused to connect my CO and the only way is email n i sent a number of emails regarding this .They are sending the same reply from the email too..thanks in advance for any info



Hi i am also pretty much in ur same situation, i applied on 10th october and still waiting...The only reason im waiting patiently is bcoz i have still 15 days to reach my 7 month period...In ur case i would suggest you to email the global helpline...the operators will never let u to talk to ur CO as its the same in my case..I am ringing them every day and asking them to connect to CO but they will never connect. As you have already crossed 7 months i will suggest you to write a strong email to [email protected]. Make sure you dont complaint anything against CO as it may have adverse effects.


----------



## prabin

Any body in this forum applied in Dec and who has received a visa or waiting for a visa


----------



## puja.123

subsar said:


> Hi i am also pretty much in ur same situation, i applied on 10th october and still waiting...The only reason im waiting patiently is bcoz i have still 15 days to reach my 7 month period...In ur case i would suggest you to email the global helpline...the operators will never let u to talk to ur CO as its the same in my case..I am ringing them every day and asking them to connect to CO but they will never connect. As you have already crossed 7 months i will suggest you to write a strong email to [email protected]. Make sure you dont complaint anything against CO as it may have adverse effects.


Hi subsar
Today i have called AHC and asked about my visa status and had a fight with the operator about the delay. At first she used to tel me that ur application has been forwarded to final decision queue and you have to wait for 15days. I asked her that I have been crossed 7months and 8days whats the problem with my application do u need any further documents she said no u will get ur visa ASAP. as i lost my patience this time i asked her can u please tel me the exact time, then she said by the end of next week u ll get ur visa .Then i asked her R U SURE about that she said YES. hope this time it works r not


----------



## subsar

puja.123 said:


> Hi subsar
> Today i have called AHC and asked about my visa status and had a fight with the operator about the delay. At first she used to tel me that ur application has been forwarded to final decision queue and you have to wait for 15days. I asked her that I have been crossed 7months and 8days whats the problem with my application do u need any further documents she said no u will get ur visa ASAP. as i lost my patience this time i asked her can u please tel me the exact time, then she said by the end of next week u ll get ur visa .Then i asked her R U SURE about that she said YES. hope this time it works r not



Good on you..In my experience people who argue with them only get it fast....If you read old postings in this thread you will get u know. Today i also had a lengthy chat with an operator and he said i will get visa by end of this month...Indian officials will never reward the patience and they dont give value for patience...Only disturbing works in india...Im very sad why our country officials are being like this...All other country high commissions seems to maitain the timeline but AHC delhi does not...In fact Australian high commission in china is getting double the number of application when compared to india.


----------



## sanjay.t

*Wifes visa granted*

HI there,

My wifes visa has been approved today.
We are currently living in Dubai.
Will she have to make an initial entry to Australia as well?
Any advice would be very helpful.

Thank you


----------



## vimo

flyhawk said:


> i hope you will get ur visa by tuesday.best of luck


Thanks for ur words, hope v both get atleast by next week, after all only thing we can have is HOPE


----------



## josh123

Can anybody tell me how much time they will take to put visa label on my passport
As I have sent mine on last Saturday


----------



## subsar

josh123 said:


> Can anybody tell me how much time they will take to put visa label on my passport
> As I have sent mine on last Saturday



I know few people who got in 3 working days and some had to wait for 4 working days....


----------



## josh123

subsar said:


> I know few people who got in 3 working days and some had to wait for 4 working days....


Thanx for ur help
Really appreciate
N good luck


----------



## krena

subsar said:


> hi
> 
> on average ppl are getting visa in between 5 to 7 months...totally depends on ur CO...Has ur file been forwarded to final decision?


no there is no reply after that...so i dont know if there is forwarded or not for final decision...


----------



## rush2deepuin

sanjay.t said:


> HI there,
> 
> My wifes visa has been approved today.
> We are currently living in Dubai.
> Will she have to make an initial entry to Australia as well?
> Any advice would be very helpful.
> 
> Thank you


yes.. read the grant letter properly it mentions the initial entry date..It is also mentioned on the visa label...


----------



## sanjay.t

*thank you*

Hi

thanks a lot for your reply.
i got the visa grant letter after 2 days of the notification of visa being approved.
they have mentioned an initial entry date which is only 1 month from now.

Could you please tell me if she can travel to Australia alone with this provisional Partner visa Class UF Subclass 309 or she has to travel only with me?
as it is not mentioned clearly anywhere.

Because it is impossible for me to get leave from my work at such short notice, i was wondering if she could just take a flight to sydney go out of the airport & get visa validated and after few hours take return flight back to dubai as we both r working here.

Thank you

- Sanj



rush2deepuin said:


> yes.. read the grant letter properly it mentions the initial entry date..It is also mentioned on the visa label...


----------



## Guest

She can go alone it is not usual that the sponsor must travel with or before and would be shown clearly as a condition if it was. She does not need to stay even one night in Australia. She simply needs to cross immigration and can board the next plane home if she wishes but it must be done by the date given. 

Congratulations on the visa


----------



## subsar

puja.123 said:


> Hi subsar
> Today i have called AHC and asked about my visa status and had a fight with the operator about the delay. At first she used to tel me that ur application has been forwarded to final decision queue and you have to wait for 15days. I asked her that I have been crossed 7months and 8days whats the problem with my application do u need any further documents she said no u will get ur visa ASAP. as i lost my patience this time i asked her can u please tel me the exact time, then she said by the end of next week u ll get ur visa .Then i asked her R U SURE about that she said YES. hope this time it works r not



Hi puja123

Any updates?


----------



## sanjay.t

Thanks a lot.

i will book her tickets right away...



_shel said:


> She can go alone it is not usual that the sponsor must travel with or before and would be shown clearly as a condition if it was. She does not need to stay even one night in Australia. She simply needs to cross immigration and can board the next plane home if she wishes but it must be done by the date given.
> 
> Congratulations on the visa


----------



## cancerian

I applied for my fiancee's visa (prospective spouse) in the first week of September, and we have now been told that they are still waiting on some security clearance! Anyone else who have had a similar reply or does anyone know how long that takes? Its been close to 8 months bow and our visa also falls in the partner visa category so according to the current trend we should have got our visa within the 7 month period!


----------



## subsar

cancerian said:


> I applied for my fiancee's visa (prospective spouse) in the first week of September, and we have now been told that they are still waiting on some security clearance! Anyone else who have had a similar reply or does anyone know how long that takes? Its been close to 8 months bow and our visa also falls in the partner visa category so according to the current trend we should have got our visa within the 7 month period!


Hi Cancerian

I have seen few forum in the past regarding security check. Normally security checks are done if you have worked for army, defence or as a scientist or having mild criminal backgroud. They also do security check if u hold citizenship of other country which is not ur birth country. High commission cannot make decision until they get clearance from ASIO. ASIO is nothing but Australian security and Intelligence organisation. So AHC will send ur details to ASIO and once ASIO gives a reply they will grant ur visa...Try to get in touch with ASIO people and request them to finsih it fast. Please dont assume my ideas to be 100 percent true, there might be various other things which might not be known to me.
To know more abt ASIO pls go thru the link
ASIO » ASIO and National Security - Units - Security Assessments

By the way i hav also applied for PMV and waiting for 6.5 months. But in my case i think its just the normal 7 month delay. who knows may be when i reach 7 month they might tell me mine is also under security check...when u were informed that ur file is under security check?These AHC people are crazy.


----------



## Serendipity10

This foum has been so helpful in the last 6 months... it is very stressful to be apart from one's partner ....and this visa process is just so very long. Firstly I want to thank all you pleople for just taking time and posting here...it helped me through some of my lowest days!!!!

My Visa Grant Details:
DOL-10/28/2011
CO assinged: 06/01/2012
Add doc:23/02/2012
PCC & Doc sent :16/03/2012
Visa Grant:20/04/2012

wishing everyone a lot of luck for the process and future.


----------



## rauzess

Serendipity10 said:


> This foum has been so helpful in the last 6 months... it is very stressful to be apart from one's partner ....and this visa process is just so very long. Firstly I want to thank all you pleople for just taking time and posting here...it helped me through some of my lowest days!!!!
> 
> My Visa Grant Details:
> DOL-10/28/2011
> CO assinged: 06/01/2012
> Add doc:23/02/2012
> PCC & Doc sent :16/03/2012
> Visa Grant:20/04/2012
> 
> wishing everyone a lot of luck for the process and future.


Congratulations Mate. All the best for for your future. 

By the way, who is your CO?


----------



## cancerian

subsar said:


> Hi Cancerian
> 
> I have seen few forum in the past regarding security check. Normally security checks are done if you have worked for army, defence or as a scientist or having mild criminal backgroud. They also do security check if u hold citizenship of other country which is not ur birth country. High commission cannot make decision until they get clearance from ASIO. ASIO is nothing but Australian security and Intelligence organisation. So AHC will send ur details to ASIO and once ASIO gives a reply they will grant ur visa...Try to get in touch with ASIO people and request them to finsih it fast. Please dont assume my ideas to be 100 percent true, there might be various other things which might not be known to me.
> To know more abt ASIO pls go thru the link
> 
> 
> By the way i hav also applied for PMV and waiting for 6.5 months. But in my case i think its just the normal 7 month delay. who knows may be when i reach 7 month they might tell me mine is also under security check...when u were informed that ur file is under security check?These AHC people are crazy.


Thanks for your reply mate. 

I was told that our file had gone for the security check when our file was picked for processing in the 7th month. Are these security checks random coz I havent seen or heard anyone else go through them? 

Anyways I guess we were the unfortunate ones, and wish you luck for yours.


----------



## subsar

cancerian said:


> Thanks for your reply mate.
> 
> I was told that our file had gone for the security check when our file was picked for processing in the 7th month. Are these security checks random coz I havent seen or heard anyone else go through them?
> 
> Anyways I guess we were the unfortunate ones, and wish you luck for yours.



Hi cancerian

Security checks are not random as they do it only for applicants whom they feel he or she might be a national threat. So certainly there has to be a basic criteria for doing security check. If you read the security assessment paragraph in the ASIO website you will get to know on whom security checks are done. I think you certainly deserve an answer from AHC on why security check is being done on you.


----------



## puja.123

subsar said:


> Hi puja123
> 
> Any updates?


hi subsar 
Today again cald Ahc nd asked about the status ,The operator said u hv to wait for sum time and u vl get soon and an urgency mail has been forwarded to senior CO on behalf of u. I asked her last time when i cald Ahc they said u vl get visa by the end of next week nd now u r telling to wait for sum more time what is this? She said hope u ll get soon nd played sum drama before ending the cal. Im totally vexed nd dnt knw what to do...now they r telling that 7mnths is not the deadline and the DIAC standard time is 12months so once it reach the senior CO u will be informed so wait for ur turn...


----------



## subsar

puja.123 said:


> hi subsar
> Today again cald Ahc nd asked about the status ,The operator said u hv to wait for sum time and u vl get soon and an urgency mail has been forwarded to senior CO on behalf of u. I asked her last time when i cald Ahc they said u vl get visa by the end of next week nd now u r telling to wait for sum more time what is this? She said hope u ll get soon nd played sum drama before ending the cal. Im totally vexed nd dnt knw what to do...now they r telling that 7mnths is not the deadline and the DIAC standard time is 12months so once it reach the senior CO u will be informed so wait for ur turn...



Its very bad that they made you wait for more than 7 months...i feel sad for you....I am hoping that i will get my visa before my 7 month finishes...who knows..I dont know what do they get out of making unnecessary delays...Either its today or tomorrow they have to give visa anyways and i dont know why do they delay...


----------



## subsar

Serendipity10 said:


> This foum has been so helpful in the last 6 months... it is very stressful to be apart from one's partner ....and this visa process is just so very long. Firstly I want to thank all you pleople for just taking time and posting here...it helped me through some of my lowest days!!!!
> 
> My Visa Grant Details:
> DOL-10/28/2011
> CO assinged: 06/01/2012
> Add doc:23/02/2012
> PCC & Doc sent :16/03/2012
> Visa Grant:20/04/2012
> 
> wishing everyone a lot of luck for the process and future.


Congrats on the visa....i applied on 10/10/2011 still waiting...Have u been informed when ur file was sent to final decision?


----------



## puja.123

subsar said:


> Its very bad that they made you wait for more than 7 months...i feel sad for you....I am hoping that i will get my visa before my 7 month finishes...who knows..I dont know what do they get out of making unnecessary delays...Either its today or tomorrow they have to give visa anyways and i dont know why do they delay...


yes thats actually very bad they made me to wait for nearly 8months. Now they are 
speaking about DIAC standard time and we dont know the exact time 7months period is only indicative. lets see what will happen. I sent an email to my CO just now


----------



## subsar

puja.123 said:


> yes thats actually very bad they made me to wait for nearly 8months. Now they are
> speaking about DIAC standard time and we dont know the exact time 7months period is only indicative. lets see what will happen. I sent an email to my CO just now



Did you get any email from ur CO about ur file being transferred for final decision?


----------



## puja.123

subsar said:


> Did you get any email from ur CO about ur file being transferred for final decision?


yes i got email from my CO about forwarding to final decision on dec25th


----------



## subsar

puja.123 said:


> yes i got email from my CO about forwarding to final decision on dec25th



Out of this forum its clear that people had follow up AHC continuously to get their visa on time. Only very few people had got their visa on time without follow up...Initially i thought why to disturb them before service standards, but now i feel like i should have started my follow up a bit early. Its very late i am realizing that they are Indian officers.


----------



## Serendipity10

subsar said:


> Congrats on the visa....i applied on 10/10/2011 still waiting...Have u been informed when ur file was sent to final decision?




Sorry not sure.....


----------



## bluehorizon

*Time for senior visa officer*

hi there, 

My documents have been forwarded to the senior visa officer for final decision (partner visa 309). It has been around two weeks now. Do you know how long it normally takes to get the visa?


----------



## subsar

bluehorizon said:


> hi there,
> 
> My documents have been forwarded to the senior visa officer for final decision (partner visa 309). It has been around two weeks now. Do you know how long it normally takes to get the visa?


Hi Bluehorizon

Visa grant normally depends on date of lodgement. Right now October and November applicants are getting visa. what is ur date of lodgement.


----------



## bluehorizon

Hi Sabsar,

My date of lodgement was January 27, 2012.







subsar said:


> Hi Bluehorizon
> 
> Visa grant normally depends on date of lodgement. Right now October and November applicants are getting visa. what is ur date of lodgement.


----------



## subsar

bluehorizon said:


> Hi Sabsar,
> 
> My date of lodgement was January 27, 2012.[/QUOTE
> 
> You have a long way to go....some of the September 2011 applicants are still waiting...I myself applied on first week of October and still waiting...On an average they issuing visas in between 6 and 7 months...If you are lucky u will get it before 6 months and if you are unlucky you will get it after 7 months.


----------



## ank9shi

DaOne said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Its 7 months or almost 7 months for September applicants, can you please reply if you have lodged you application in September.
> 
> Lets find out how many of September applicants us are still waiting and how many have got their visa ?
> 
> thanks


I got it on 5th April


----------



## puja.123

subsar said:


> Out of this forum its clear that people had follow up AHC continuously to get their visa on time. Only very few people had got their visa on time without follow up...Initially i thought why to disturb them before service standards, but now i feel like i should have started my follow up a bit early. Its very late i am realizing that they are Indian officers.


hi subsar any updates???:confused2:


----------



## puja.123

hi subsar any updates????????


----------



## subsar

puja.123 said:


> hi subsar any updates????????


Hi

Im yet to get a reply. No updates so far...Got sick and tired of waiting. I dont know how long more i have to wait. This waiting is killing me. Any updates from ur side?


----------



## subsar

ank9shi said:


> I got it on 5th April



Hi

I saw ur posts and found that u waited for 6.5 months to get ur visa. I applied on 10th october and its been exactly 6.5 months and im too much worried. Do u have any idea what might be the reason for delay? no pending docs nothing and still no answer yet.


----------



## puja.123

subsar said:


> Did you get any email from ur CO about ur file being transferred for final decision?


hi subsar any updates????


----------



## subsar

puja.123 said:


> hi subsar any updates????



Hi puja123

Im yet to get a reply. No updates so far...Got sick and tired of waiting. I dont know how long more i have to wait. This waiting is killing me. Any updates from ur side?


----------



## puja.123

DaOne said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Its 7 months or almost 7 months for September applicants, can you please reply if you have lodged you application in September.
> 
> Lets find out how many of September applicants us are still waiting and how many have got their visa ?
> 
> thanks


Hi Daone
did u get ur visa??? me too applied in september i have crossed 7months and 15days still waiting


----------



## puja.123

subsar said:


> Hi puja123
> 
> Im yet to get a reply. No updates so far...Got sick and tired of waiting. I dont know how long more i have to wait. This waiting is killing me. Any updates from ur side?


hi subsar, today again cald Ahc they keep disconnecting my cal 4times and the 5th time reckless operator answered my cal nd she said u cald day before yesterday and again today dnt cal everyday becuz nthng chng in d status it is advicable to cal on 2nd week of may i asked her y such long she irritated on me nd said wait ll connect to ur co. But my co is nt available and i left voice mail regarding d status


----------



## puja.123

subsar said:


> Hi puja123
> 
> Im yet to get a reply. No updates so far...Got sick and tired of waiting. I dont know how long more i have to wait. This waiting is killing me. Any updates from ur side?


same here sick nd tired nd vexed of this.so im not going to cal em again let them take their desired time


----------



## prabin

my wife visa has been approved. 
Her time line
Application submitted: 12 Jan 2012
Case officer assigned: Feb 26
Sent for final decision: March 26
Visa approved : 26 April

Regards
Prabin


----------



## sanjay.t

HI,

sorry to bother you.

but i just want to confirm that she can travel back the same day as she enters australia?
coz i am getting mixed replies from several people.
some say she has to stay 2 days and some say 5 days minimum.

even the australian consulate in dubai where i got her visa evidenced were not sounding too sure about it.

Thank you very much



sanjay.t said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> i will book her tickets right away...


----------



## subsar

prabin said:


> my wife visa has been approved.
> Her time line
> Application submitted: 12 Jan 2012
> Case officer assigned: Feb 26
> Sent for final decision: March 26
> Visa approved : 26 April
> 
> Regards
> Prabin


congrats....u r very lucky to get it in just 3.5 months....i have been waiting since october...


----------



## purplepride2

i have applied on 10/10/2011 and still waiting..
file sent for final decision 10/03/2012..
does anyone know , is it right thing to do to call or e-mail CO after the file has been sent for final decision....
any clue?????
how long it gonna take, any suggestion would be appreciated in advance.



sanjay.t said:


> HI,
> 
> sorry to bother you.
> 
> but i just want to confirm that she can travel back the same day as she enters australia?
> coz i am getting mixed replies from several people.
> some say she has to stay 2 days and some say 5 days minimum.
> 
> even the australian consulate in dubai where i got her visa evidenced were not sounding too sure about it.
> 
> Thank you very much


----------



## aus1987

subsar said:


> congrats....u r very lucky to get it in just 3.5 months....i have been waiting since october...


hey congratulations..
so have you asked for additional docs by your CO? or you have submitted along with application?


----------



## aus1987

prabin said:


> my wife visa has been approved.
> Her time line
> Application submitted: 12 Jan 2012
> Case officer assigned: Feb 26
> Sent for final decision: March 26
> Visa approved : 26 April
> 
> Regards
> Prabin


hey congratulations..
so have you asked for additional docs by your CO? or you have submitted along with application?


----------



## subsar

purplepride2 said:


> i have applied on 10/10/2011 and still waiting..
> file sent for final decision 10/03/2012..
> does anyone know , is it right thing to do to call or e-mail CO after the file has been sent for final decision....
> any clue?????
> how long it gonna take, any suggestion would be appreciated in advance.


Hi purplepride2

I too have the same timeline.

DOL 10/10/2011
CO 13/12/2011
Addln docs submitted 17/02/2012
Visa grant Still waiting....

I have emailed my CO many times, but it is of no use. Also i called AHC many times but they never connected me to CO. Try ur luck....how is that January applicants are getting visa while September and October applicants are still waiting...strange processing...


----------



## AloneLonelyLoner

Hi all,

People who applied from Nepal will get visas quickly as they are not Indians. Most of the Indian applications will go under thorough checking as there were some fake marriages/partner visa applications earlier. 

Since AHC has no office in Nepal, they process all Nepalese applications from Delhi. 
Don't compare your application processing time with Nepal applications. 

Cheers,


----------



## puja.123

purplepride2 said:


> i have applied on 10/10/2011 and still waiting..
> file sent for final decision 10/03/2012..
> does anyone know , is it right thing to do to call or e-mail CO after the file has been sent for final decision....
> any clue?????
> how long it gonna take, any suggestion would be appreciated in advance.



hi purplepride2
u can make cal r e-mail to ur CO about the status of your application. If u hesitate to cal then they vl make u to wait as long as they want. usually it takes 5-7 months and it depends on ur CO and senior CO. mine was forwarded to final decision on dec30th 2011.still waiting for my turn and no proper response from CO.so it is adviced to cal them as many times as possible. my DOL is 13/09/2011.still they made me to wait


----------



## AloneLonelyLoner

No Satish,

Applied on 1st Dec '11. It has been 5 months. Still waiting. I know my application took some time but 5 months and no response from them it a torture. Just counting days. 
God & immi. knows when she's gonna get her visa.


----------



## satishravipati

AloneLonelyLoner said:


> No Satish,
> 
> Applied on 1st Dec '11. It has been 5 months. Still waiting. I know my application took some time but 5 months and no response from them it a torture. Just counting days.
> God & immi. knows when she's gonna get her visa.


Dont worry you will get soon...easy to say..... but I am sorry....Really I didn't feel the pain...without pain i got the visa.....One more thing we can send passport through courier or VFS.Because VFS was not there in my wifes home town.


----------



## AloneLonelyLoner

You can send it via DTDC or any courier but make sure that the return address is correctly mentioned. Otherwise, you might miss the passport. 

or else

Ask your wife to go to Hyderabad ( I guess you are from Hyderabad) and send it via VFS and need to visit again VFS Hyd to collect the passport. In this case, you can track the passport (To be safe, just in case).

Cheers,


----------



## satishravipati

AloneLonelyLoner said:


> You can send it via DTDC or any courier but make sure that the return address is correctly mentioned. Otherwise, you might miss the passport.
> 
> or else
> 
> Ask your wife to go to Hyderabad ( I guess you are from Hyderabad) and send it via VFS and need to visit again VFS Hyd to collect the passport. In this case, you can track the passport (To be safe, just in case).
> 
> Cheers,


But HYD is too far nearly 700k.I will ask her to send via DTDC with careful.Thanks


----------



## satishravipati

satishravipati said:


> But HYD is too far nearly 700k.I will ask her to send via DTDC with careful.Thanks


My dear friend we need to send any paid envelope to return back to passport or AHC will send themselves.


----------



## AloneLonelyLoner

Hi,

When you get the visa letter, they'll mention in that mail about how to send the passport. For some details, visit vfs-au-in. com web site and passport collection page.

Cheers,


----------



## DaOne

Hi Puja,

I am still waiting, its soo frustrating.. people in nov n jan are getting their visa's and i applied in sept, it more than 7 months now and still waiting.

I have realized that it all depends on ur CO, so people who lodged their app need to pray tht they get good CO's 




puja.123 said:


> Hi Daone
> did u get ur visa??? me too applied in september i have crossed 7months and 15days still waiting


----------



## puja.123

DaOne said:


> Hi Puja,
> 
> I am still waiting, its soo frustrating.. people in nov n jan are getting their visa's and i applied in sept, it more than 7 months now and still waiting.
> 
> I have realized that it all depends on ur CO, so people who lodged their app need to pray tht they get good CO's


Hi DaOne,
same here still waiting from sep13th. No proper info from the operator r CO. dont know whats the problem with us. If we cal them to know about our status they get too much irritation.Did u cal them??


----------



## DaOne

Hey Puja,

I have called them and they never transfer to CO, they just keep saying its under process and CO is processing files.

I called them 2 weeks ago and they said tht CO has started processing sept files now...

Its a waiting game, nothing we can do about it 




puja.123 said:


> Hi DaOne,
> same here still waiting from sep13th. No proper info from the operator r CO. dont know whats the problem with us. If we cal them to know about our status they get too much irritation.Did u cal them??


----------



## AloneLonelyLoner

@ Puja & Daone,

Guys,

I don't know your spouse's status in Aus. If your spouse is a citizen, ask him/her to make a call or a strong email asking for the delay and escalate this issue to immigration complaints section. It's over 7 months for you so, you've a right. 

Be gentle and humble to put the matter, don't be rude. It all depends on how you communicate with senior officials. 

All the best ! 

Cheers,


----------



## DaOne

Hey Alone,

Spouse is citizen, but the file has not been forwarded to senior officer yet, its still with CO 






AloneLonelyLoner said:


> @ Puja & Daone,
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I don't know your spouse's status in Aus. If your spouse is a citizen, ask him/her to make a call or a strong email asking for the delay and escalate this issue to immigration complaints section. It's over 7 months for you so, you've a right.
> 
> Be gentle and humble to put the matter, don't be rude. It all depends on how you communicate with senior officials.
> 
> All the best !
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## AloneLonelyLoner

Hi,

In that case, ask your spouse to draft a letter to the CO, explaining the emotional stress you people are going through and insist on taking the decision quickly as it is over 7 months. They usually delay decisions because of some of the reasons like below:

1. It may be second marriage for one of you guys.
2. Financial situation of spouse in Australia
3. Relationship proofs you've shown were not up to the mark to come to a conclusion.
4. Evidences or form 888 was not strong etc. 
5. Some problems in medicals (They send them for re-assessment to Sydney)

So, it's always better to send as many proofs as possible to the CO. 
Make the job of CO easy to take decisions. Be professional and friendly. You'll definitely get a +ve response. 

Cheers,


----------



## puja.123

AloneLonelyLoner said:


> @ Puja & Daone,
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I don't know your spouse's status in Aus. If your spouse is a citizen, ask him/her to make a call or a strong email asking for the delay and escalate this issue to immigration complaints section. It's over 7 months for you so, you've a right.
> 
> Be gentle and humble to put the matter, don't be rude. It all depends on how you communicate with senior officials.
> 
> All the best !
> 
> Cheers,


 @Alonelonelyloner, 
spouse is a PR, called AHC many times but they start convincing him r trying to act smart. Is that right to send an email about this delay to immigration complaint section. we are never rude at any cost & any time but they are testing our patience.
Thank you


----------



## puja.123

AloneLonelyLoner said:


> Hi,
> 
> In that case, ask your spouse to draft a letter to the CO, explaining the emotional stress you people are going through and insist on taking the decision quickly as it is over 7 months. They usually delay decisions because of some of the reasons like below:
> 
> 1. It may be second marriage for one of you guys.
> 2. Financial situation of spouse in Australia
> 3. Relationship proofs you've shown were not up to the mark to come to a conclusion.
> 4. Evidences or form 888 was not strong etc.
> 5. Some problems in medicals (They send them for re-assessment to Sydney)
> 
> So, it's always better to send as many proofs as possible to the CO.
> Make the job of CO easy to take decisions. Be professional and friendly. You'll definitely get a +ve response.
> Cheers,


Yeah u r right . But we dont have any problems as u stated above and my file has been forwarded to senior CO on dec25th 2011, and i asked them that do u need any further documents but they said no "REQUIREMENTS MET". so dont know whats the problem is??? 
Cheers


----------



## DaOne

Hey alone,

I understand what ur saying but if there was any issue with paperwork, evidence or whatever the CO would have asked for it.. Not asking for any documents is a indication that the CO has not picked up the file yet.






AloneLonelyLoner said:


> Hi,
> 
> In that case, ask your spouse to draft a letter to the CO, explaining the emotional stress you people are going through and insist on taking the decision quickly as it is over 7 months. They usually delay decisions because of some of the reasons like below:
> 
> 1. It may be second marriage for one of you guys.
> 2. Financial situation of spouse in Australia
> 3. Relationship proofs you've shown were not up to the mark to come to a conclusion.
> 4. Evidences or form 888 was not strong etc.
> 5. Some problems in medicals (They send them for re-assessment to Sydney)
> 
> So, it's always better to send as many proofs as possible to the CO.
> Make the job of CO easy to take decisions. Be professional and friendly. You'll definitely get a +ve response.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## puja.123

DaOne said:


> Hey Puja,
> 
> I have called them and they never transfer to CO, they just keep saying its under process and CO is processing files.
> 
> I called them 2 weeks ago and they said tht CO has started processing sept files now...
> 
> Its a waiting game, nothing we can do about it


Hi DaOne,
Does ur CO started processing your file now Or does the senior CO started processing sep files now???


----------



## DaOne

Hi Puja,

My file is still with the CO not forwarded to for final decision (senior officer) yet 







puja.123 said:


> Hi DaOne,
> Does ur CO started processing your file now Or does the senior CO started processing sep files now???


----------



## AloneLonelyLoner

@ Puja,

If your spouse was a student in AUS before becoming PR, did he have any issues with ATO (tax office)? There were some issues with some applicants as their spouses claimed un-employed spouse benefit (AUD 2100 or so) when they were students or PR. Since while claiming that tax these guys need to give a spouse name, they might have given some random name and claimed. 
Thus, it becomes complicated for their actual spouse to process the application. 

I guess your spouse has no problems with that otherwise, you would've been contacted by now. 

His income is over AUD 40k. Because once anyone's spouse comes and a person is jobless, then centrelink will pay allowances (if he is a PR for more than 2 years). 

So many things are there before they can take a decision besides the relationship. 

@Daone,

Well, they didn't ask for any documents means, they are analysing the docs you've sent. My point was how good, accurate and authenticate they are ?

If you send the docments lately, then, might keep them aside and will look into that later. MAY BE. I'm not sure. They've some time limits for each application and they put a date to re-check the application. 

Cheers,


----------



## satishravipati

my wife visa has been approved. 
Her time line
Application submitted: 20 Jan 2012
Case officer assigned: March 06
Sent for final decision: don't know
Visa approved : 27 April


----------



## puja.123

AloneLonelyLoner said:


> @ Puja,
> 
> If your spouse was a student in AUS before becoming PR, did he have any issues with ATO (tax office)? There were some issues with some applicants as their spouses claimed un-employed spouse benefit (AUD 2100 or so) when they were students or PR. Since while claiming that tax these guys need to give a spouse name, they might have given some random name and claimed.
> Thus, it becomes complicated for their actual spouse to process the application.
> 
> I guess your spouse has no problems with that otherwise, you would've been contacted by now.
> 
> His income is over AUD 40k. Because once anyone's spouse comes and a person is jobless, then centrelink will pay allowances (if he is a PR for more than 2 years).
> 
> So many things are there before they can take a decision besides the relationship.
> 
> @Daone,
> 
> Well, they didn't ask for any documents means, they are analysing the docs you've sent. My point was how good, accurate and authenticate they are ?
> 
> If you send the docments lately, then, might keep them aside and will look into that later. MAY BE. I'm not sure. They've some time limits for each application and they put a date to re-check the application.
> 
> Cheers,


 @Alone
I think we dont have such problems and one more thing is he is now eligible for citizenship but because of this delay in visa he is thinking to apply it r not. CO forwarded my file for final decision and they said it was in the queue once it reaches the front of the queue decision will be made...


----------



## satishravipati

puja.123 said:


> @Alone
> I think we dont have such problems and one more thing is he is now eligible for citizenship but because of this delay in visa he is thinking to apply it r not. CO forwarded my file for final decision and they said it was in the queue once it reaches the front of the queue decision will be made...


my wife visa has been approved. 
Her time line
Application submitted: 20 Jan 2012
Case officer assigned: March 06
Sent for final decision: don't know
Visa approved : 27 April


----------



## puja.123

DaOne said:


> Hi Puja,
> 
> My file is still with the CO not forwarded to for final decision (senior officer) yet


But my file has been forwarded for final decision on dec25th....


----------



## puja.123

satishravipati said:


> my wife visa has been approved.
> Her time line
> Application submitted: 20 Jan 2012
> Case officer assigned: March 06
> Sent for final decision: don't know
> Visa approved : 27 April


Hi satish
congrats on the visa.. you are lucky and that was pretty quick


cheers


----------



## AloneLonelyLoner

@ Puja,

In that case your spouse should go for citizenship. Because, if you are eligible for citizenship and give the test and book your citizenship ceremony, you can get your family members for the ceremony. By the time, he gives the test and gets the ceremony date, you can request the CO or Senior CO to grant your visa. They've to process quickly because it's your spouse citizenship ceremony. 

I hope you got my logic. You'll have a strong point to argue and force them to grant you visa if there is no other problem with your application.

Cheers,


----------



## puja.123

AloneLonelyLoner said:


> @ Puja,
> 
> In that case your spouse should go for citizenship. Because, if you are eligible for citizenship and give the test and book your citizenship ceremony, you can get your family members for the ceremony. By the time, he gives the test and gets the ceremony date, you can request the CO or Senior CO to grant your visa. They've to process quickly because it's your spouse citizenship ceremony.
> 
> I hope you got my logic. You'll have a strong point to argue and force them to grant you visa if there is no other problem with your application.
> 
> Cheers,


 yeah i understand, but i heard it takes 2-3months of time for citizenship ceremonies . Dont mind, is that really a good idea?? 

cheers


----------



## AloneLonelyLoner

Of course. 
See, you'll lose nothing, neither your partner. He has to give the test and qualify. Any time he's going to get his citizenship (I think he is willing to). So, get it done and be ready for it. What do you do if your application takes more than 2 - 3 months? 
At least by that time you'll be in a position to request with a strong point. At least your partner could demand for your visa to attend the ceremony. 

You better talk to your partner and find an easy way. 

If you see the threads, those people who've requested and called the CO several times, have got a response. If you go for it, you'll have a strong point to request. 

Otherwise, they won't care and start talking about the actual processing time is 1 year blah blah. 

Use it as a back up rather than having nothing. 

I could only hint you, rest is your collective decision. 

Cheers,


----------



## puja.123

AloneLonelyLoner said:


> Of course.
> See, you'll lose nothing, neither your partner. He has to give the test and qualify. Any time he's going to get his citizenship (I think he is willing to). So, get it done and be ready for it. What do you do if your application takes more than 2 - 3 months?
> At least by that time you'll be in a position to request with a strong point. At least your partner could demand for your visa to attend the ceremony.
> 
> You better talk to your partner and find an easy way.
> 
> If you see the threads, those people who've requested and called the CO several times, have got a response. If you go for it, you'll have a strong point to request.
> 
> Otherwise, they won't care and start talking about the actual processing time is 1 year blah blah.
> 
> Use it as a back up rather than having nothing.
> 
> I could only hint you, rest is your collective decision.
> 
> Cheers,


Got ur point, Okay thanks for ur help and we will make a decision on that


cheers,


----------



## satishravipati

puja.123 said:


> Hi satish
> congrats on the visa.. you are lucky and that was pretty quick
> 
> 
> cheers


Thanks puja


----------



## prabin

aus1987 said:


> hey congratulations..
> so have you asked for additional docs by your CO? or you have submitted along with application?


No we front loaded everything expect the medicals which was requested by CO later.


----------



## aus1987

prabin said:


> No we front loaded everything expect the medicals which was requested by CO later.


Oki. Thank you for ur reply. I hv submitted my medicals too. Waiting for CO to assign. I hope wont take long now..


----------



## Destinyrocks

AloneLonelyLoner said:


> Of course.
> See, you'll lose nothing, neither your partner. He has to give the test and qualify. Any time he's going to get his citizenship (I think he is willing to). So, get it done and be ready for it. What do you do if your application takes more than 2 - 3 months?
> At least by that time you'll be in a position to request with a strong point. At least your partner could demand for your visa to attend the ceremony.
> 
> You better talk to your partner and find an easy way.
> 
> If you see the threads, those people who've requested and called the CO several times, have got a response. If you go for it, you'll have a strong point to request.
> 
> Otherwise, they won't care and start talking about the actual processing time is 1 year blah blah.
> 
> Use it as a back up rather than having nothing.
> 
> I could only hint you, rest is your collective decision.
> 
> Cheers,


Your replies are matured. Not sure if you have some relation within immigration or if this is just pure knowledge by experience. Either way as long as they benefit others good job. I just want to check on what you said about spouse becoming eligible for center link payments from Day 1 if husband holds PR for 2+ years or is a citizen. Not sure if you are making this statement after the recent amendment in immigration on Jan 1. I did go through it but was not sure of that was the case.

Secondly in past spouse could only access centerlink when she received her citizenship after 4 years of coming onto spouse visa. Can you please clarify ?

Thanks


----------



## Destinyrocks

puja.123 said:


> Got ur point, Okay thanks for ur help and we will make a decision on that
> 
> 
> cheers,


Hi Puja

Can understand where you are coming from !!! I am with others who say you should make a complaint against immigration if they fail to deliver with in specified SLA. Their is no wrong doing in escalating when you are on right track. The way complaint process works is once you Lodge it and they feel you are right you will be assigned a case officer for the complaint who will mediate between you and immigration. while immigration officials may not give you what information you are looking for but they have to let the complaint officer know everything and its the complaint officers liability to inform you in retrun as to what he has learnt from them. Secondly immigration guys cannot avoid complaint officers as even they are public servants. 

Just try exploring this path (if not you want to use it) because if you have artifacts that your file was sent for finally decision in Dec no point in begging. Know what your rights are and be soft, formal and clear with your CO. I am more than happy if anyones wants to correct me if they feel anything is incorrect here.

Good luck


----------



## Destinyrocks

Immigration advises of no requirement for Visa labels. After this recent change do we still need visa label on passports or can this be bypassed ?? Any one here who can help

About your visa


----------



## Destinyrocks

About your visa .......


----------



## AloneLonelyLoner

Hi,

I was saying that A PR person/citizen is eligible for 'new start allowance' (unemployed) benefits and his/her spouse is also unemployed then they both can get the benefits from centerlink. I didn't say that the person on Partner visa will get all benefits from centerlink (like new start allowance etc). 

There are certain benefits for PR/citizens from the govt. of Aus. 
So, people on Partner visa are entitled for some of the benefits (like medicate, low income, travel concession etc).
Hence, the department is very strict to check the application processing. 

Coming to second Q., any person who has been living in Australia for 4+ yrs on a valid visa (student leading to PR or skill migration etc) are eligible for citizenship and other benefits. 

Hope this info. is of some use. 

Cheers,


----------



## subsar

Destinyrocks said:


> Immigration advises of no requirement for Visa labels. After this recent change do we still need visa label on passports or can this be bypassed ?? Any one here who can help
> 
> About your visa


Australian immigration does not require visa stamp, bcoz once enter ur passport number they get all the details. But indian immigration officers and transit country officers will certainly ask for it.


----------



## subsar

Destinyrocks said:


> Thanks Subsar.
> But I traveled without a visa label from India 4 years ago on student visa. you show them the visa printout and can get it stamped when you reach here. I dont know if it works the same for spouse visa though ?
> 
> Secondly this announcement about visa label was made on 5 April 2012. 24 days ago. Has to have some significance. Worth checking with Indian AHC.


It would really save some time for us if we can travel without visa stamp...


----------



## Destinyrocks

@ Alone lonely Loner
Another interesting thing is the recent change in spouse VISA application forms. As a PR/ Citizen you no longer need to provide assurance of support to your partner. I am guessing the assurance comes from govt ...


----------



## AloneLonelyLoner

Destinyrocks said:


> AloneLonelyLoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I was saying that A PR person/citizen is eligible for 'new start allowance' (unemployed) benefits and his/her spouse is also unemployed then they both can get the benefits from centerlink. I didn't say that the person on Partner visa will get all benefits from centerlink (like new start allowance etc).
> 
> ------ Totally confusing- Let me rephrase my question
> 1) Is husband is a PR/Citizen earning more than 40K and wife arrives on spouse visa. Can wife access the new start allowance from centrelink while she hunts work ?
> 
> 2) Is husband is a PR/Citizen NOT earning and wife arrives on spouse visa. Can wife access the new start allowance from centrelink while she hunts work ?
> 
> There are certain benefits for PR/citizens from the govt. of Aus.
> So, people on Partner visa are entitled for some of the benefits (like medicate, low income, travel concession etc).
> Hence, the department is very strict to check the application processing.
> 
> Coming to second Q., any person who has been living in Australia for 4+ yrs on a valid visa (student leading to PR or skill migration etc) are eligible for citizenship and other benefits.
> 
> -----This was never the question. I understand the path in becoming citizen as I myself travelled it.
> 
> Finally is their a place to check what benefits spouse gets when he/she moves to Australia. I have read recently on immi website about making amendments to spouse visa so then can access centre link fron day one. I presume this is the reason why they got rid of spouse offsets. They want spouse to get the benefit directly from centre link instead of husband claiming tax offset as it makes the system more transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) No. Wife won't be eligible for new start allowance. This is only for them who are either citizens or PR for at least 2 years.
> 
> 2) No again. These allowances are ONLY for the sponsor (the person who is PR or citizen). Let me break it up to the following.
> 
> 
> If you are Maximum fortnightly payment
> 
> single, no children $489.70
> 
> single, with a dependent child or children $529.80
> 
> partnered (each) $442.00
> 
> 
> AoS is NOT at all required. This is there for the past 6 yrs I guess when there was a requirement of min. salary to get a partner visa.
> 
> Now, the point is wife won't get direct benefits from govt. it's through her husband and vice versa.
> 
> The immigration always checks that what would be the amount of burden the couple is going to give to the department. It could be medical, financial or custodial etc.
> 
> So, they check the applications thoroughly. I was explaining that in my previous posts.
> 
> You can visit centerlink web site and find out the details. But the following are the basic benefits for a person on Partner Visa.
> 
> 1. Free medicare
> 2. Free job search
> 3. If spouse falls in low income, then with husband some benefits like concession in room rent and bills etc.
> 4. May be eligible for concession medicare (low income group) etc.
> 
> The biggest and most dangerous part is the following.
> 
> If anyone comes to Australia on Partner visa and won't live here for 2 yrs and a victim of domestic violence, they are eligible for PR. There has been a lot of issues hence, immi. is so strict.
> 
> Cheers,
Click to expand...


----------



## Destinyrocks

AloneLonelyLoner said:


> Destinyrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) No. Wife won't be eligible for new start allowance. This is only for them who are either citizens or PR for at least 2 years.
> 
> 2) No again. These allowances are ONLY for the sponsor (the person who is PR or citizen). Let me break it up to the following.
> 
> 
> If you are Maximum fortnightly payment
> 
> single, no children $489.70
> 
> single, with a dependent child or children $529.80
> 
> partnered (each) $442.00
> 
> 
> AoS is NOT at all required. This is there for the past 6 yrs I guess when there was a requirement of min. salary to get a partner visa.
> 
> Now, the point is wife won't get direct benefits from govt. it's through her husband and vice versa.
> 
> The immigration always checks that what would be the amount of burden the couple is going to give to the department. It could be medical, financial or custodial etc.
> 
> So, they check the applications thoroughly. I was explaining that in my previous posts.
> 
> You can visit centerlink web site and find out the details. But the following are the basic benefits for a person on Partner Visa.
> 
> 1. Free medicare
> 2. Free job search
> 3. If spouse falls in low income, then with husband some benefits like concession in room rent and bills etc.
> 4. May be eligible for concession medicare (low income group) etc.
> 
> The biggest and most dangerous part is the following.
> 
> If anyone comes to Australia on Partner visa and won't live here for 2 yrs and a victim of domestic violence, they are eligible for PR. There has been a lot of issues hence, immi. is so strict.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> 
> Great work mate.
> 
> FYI I have signed a AoS for my wife whose application was launched in the last few months. Go through immigration websites announcement since Jan 1 2012. AoS was a column in sponsor form which has now been deleted
> 
> All the rules you mentioned have been in place since ages. I am talking about the recent changes which have been made in last 3 months. Not sure if you have read them thoroughly. Read immigration announcement on Assurance of support, on waiting period for spouse and visa labels.
> 
> Finally yes you are right with the biggest danger but that wasn't the point of discussion :focus:
> 
> regards
Click to expand...


----------



## AloneLonelyLoner

Hi,

Let me make it clear again.

AoS was not required for Sponsors who have a good amount of salary. It was only required for them who had under the threshold. Now, no one requires AoS after 1, Jan, 2012. You just have to have to sponsorship eligibility though you fall under income threshold. 

You signed the AoS maybe for several reasons. I don't want to know those reasons as they are completely private and no good to discuss/disclose in public forums. 
I guess you've applied before 1, Jan. 

The dept. thinks that relationship is emotional rather than financial. There were few cases where people were able to sponsor wife but due to low income or temporary jobs couldn't provide AoS. They needed to find someone to give AoS on behalf of them which was again a big task. 

Lifting off AoS is a good thing to me. 

Cheers,


----------



## Destinyrocks

AloneLonelyLoner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Let me make it clear again.
> 
> AoS was not required for Sponsors who have a good amount of salary. It was only required for them who had under the threshold. Now, no one requires AoS after 1, Jan, 2012. You just have to have to sponsorship eligibility though you fall under income threshold.
> 
> You signed the AoS maybe for several reasons. I don't want to know those reasons as they are completely private and no good to discuss/disclose in public forums.
> I guess you've applied before 1, Jan.
> 
> The dept. thinks that relationship is emotional rather than financial. There were few cases where people were able to sponsor wife but due to low income or temporary jobs couldn't provide AoS. They needed to find someone to give AoS on behalf of them which was again a big task.
> 
> Lifting off AoS is a good thing to me.
> 
> Cheers,


I dont think by the low income criteria you speak I should be signing AoS. Becos I was way above the threshold. Neither do I see any reason for signing AoS except for application lodged before 1 Jan 2012. Everyone before 1 st Jan 2012 had to sign AoS irrespective of low income criteria. 

As you said the change from Jan 1 says no one needs to sign AoS now.


----------



## AloneLonelyLoner

Hi, 

Read the following:

Discretionary Assurance of Support

In some other Family stream visas (including Child visas), a discretionary AoS may be requested where applicants are assessed as being at risk of becoming a charge on Australia's welfare system. This request is based on consideration of the education, skills, employment history, English language capacity and age of both the visa applicant and sponsor.

Under normal circumstances, an AoS bond is not required for visas with a discretionary AoS. Exceptions apply to cases where the AoS is provided by an organisation other than a state agency.

Note: From 1 January 2012, the discretionary Assurance of Support (AoS) requirement was removed from Partner visas.

I've sponsored a spouse and a sibling's family. In both cases, I didn't provide AoS. I've been living in Australia for over 8 year now. 

It is only required in exceptional cases, not for everyone.


----------



## AloneLonelyLoner

*Fyi*

Assurance of Support (AOS) Bond

What is an Assurance of Support?

Assurances of support can be required for a number of visa types. Simply stated, an assurance of support is an agreement to financially assist a migrating family if necessary, to ensure that cost to the Australian taxpayer is minimised. The assurer agrees to repay social security payments claimed by the visa applicant or members of the family migrating to Australia. These payments include:

Special Benefit
Newstart Allowance
Widow Allowance
Mature Age Allowance
Parenting Payment (Partnered)
Partner Allowance
Youth Allowance
Austudy Payment
Crisis Payment

Who Can Give an Assurance of Support?

Generally the Assurance of Support is provided by a family member living in Australia, however it is not necessary for the assurer to be a relative, so long as they can show sufficient taxable income in Australia to meet the requiremnts to be approved as an assurer.
Assurances of support can also be given by Corporations or Unincorporated Bodies. It is also possible for up to 3 people to lodge a joint assurance of support - in this case, the income of each person can be counted towards the required minimum.

Limitations on Assurances of Support

It is only possible for an individual to act as assurer for two adults at a time. There is no limit to the number of people a company can assure at once.
Types of Assurance of Support

There are 2 types of Assurance of Support:

Mandatory or Bonded Assurance of Support
Discretionary or Unbonded Assurance of Support

A Mandatory Assurance of Support is required for sponsored skilled migration visas, parents, remaining relatives, and aged dependent relatives. For these types of visa, the Assurance of Support is required for grant of the visa in all cases.
For Mandatory Assurances of Support, a bond is payable. The bond is held for 2 years for most types of visa (or 10 years for contributory parent visas). Centrelink payments which are claimed by the visa applicant and migrating family are deducted first from this bond, and any amount in excess of the bond is recovered from the assurer.

A Discretionary Assurance of Support can be requested by DIAC for a wide range of visas, but is most often requested where sponsorship is required for grant of the visa - for instance child visas. Most commonly, a Discretionary Assurance of Support is requested where the income of the sponsor is quite low. No bond is required for the Discretionary Assurance of Support, but a similar income requirement applies (except if the assurer is single with no child dependents).

Note that from 1 January 2012, no Assurance of Support is required for provisional partner visas.

Financial Requirements to be an Assurer

Assurers must meet minimum taxable income requirements. The income can only be evidenced by Australian Taxation Office (ATO) Notices of Assessment. The Notices of Assessment are issued by the ATO when the assurer lodges their tax return, and indicate the taxable income.
The taxable income must be shown for the last 2 financial years (or the 2 prior to that, if the latest Notice of Assessment is not yet available). The assurer also needs to show that the income is still at the required minimum, by providing a letter from their employer or payslips.

Note that assets cannot generally be taken into consideration in assessing the financial capacity as an assurer. The only situation where these can be taken into account is where the Assurance of Support is discretionary, and the income is within 10% of what is required.


----------



## jackmyth

hello im new here,
i applied for visa 309/100
I would like to know one thing that i lodged my file in India offshore in dec. n gave all documents with the file n my CO requested only phone records,
the thing is now that my wife is Australian n she was working, but now she got sick n she don't work anymore n she's on Center-link (youth allowance) now, but i haven't told my CO about this yet, should i tell him about the situation or just let it go,
n is it gonna matter on my processing time if i tell my CO???
n if i tell him, do my wife have to do this AOS thing?
coz me and my wife used to live in my In-laws house together when i was in Australia n they used to pay all the bills n everything n they did told that in form 888 and in Evidence of Cohabitation n my wife still live with them,
so what i should do guys please give some suggestions,
I will really appreciate, Thanks...


----------



## Apocalyptic

jackmyth said:


> hello im new here,
> i applied for visa 309/100
> I would like to know one thing that i lodged my file in India offshore in dec. n gave all documents with the file n my CO requested only phone records,
> the thing is now that my wife is Australian n she was working, but now she got sick n she don't work anymore n she's on Center-link (youth allowance) now, but i haven't told my CO about this yet, should i tell him about the situation or just let it go,
> n is it gonna matter on my processing time if i tell my CO???
> n if i tell him, do my wife have to do this AOS thing?
> coz me and my wife used to live in my In-laws house together when i was in Australia n they used to pay all the bills n everything n they did told that in form 888 and in Evidence of Cohabitation n my wife still live with them,
> so what i should do guys please give some suggestions,
> I will really appreciate, Thanks...


If she was working full time, it wont effect much on taxable income for the year as only 2 months left for this financial year.. my advise dont escalate this and let it go... as u must have provided past year ATO assessments...


----------



## jackmyth

Apocalyptic said:


> If she was working full time, it wont effect much on taxable income for the year as only 2 months left for this financial year.. my advise dont escalate this and let it go... as u must have provided past year ATO assessments...


hey,
no we never provide past years ATO we just gave couple pay slips, n she started working in jan.2011 n she worked only for 5 months after she came to India with me n then got some medical problems n since then havnt work yet n she was on center-link (youth allowance) before jan. 2011 n now she back on center-link (youth allowance) again.
i just want to be get all documents done just in case if my CO ask but i have no clue what documents i need to work on??


----------



## AloneLonelyLoner

Got the visa, Guys.
Sent passport for stamping.

DOL: 01/12/2011
Visa Grant: 23/04/2012 

Came to know about visa grant just today.


----------



## mlwp

I submitted my application this month and now I'm in australia on visitors visa. When I have to come back India ?


----------



## Apocalyptic

jackmyth said:


> hey,
> no we never provide past years ATO we just gave couple pay slips, n she started working in jan.2011 n she worked only for 5 months after she came to India with me n then got some medical problems n since then havnt work yet n she was on center-link (youth allowance) before jan. 2011 n now she back on center-link (youth allowance) again.
> i just want to be get all documents done just in case if my CO ask but i have no clue what documents i need to work on??


It all depends on the declaration of employment history on the forms..better get her consult with her family accountant and come up with a solution like a letter from accountant or centerlink outlining the income.... someone been through this sort of situation may be in better position to guide?


----------



## Apocalyptic

AloneLonelyLoner said:


> Got the visa, Guys.
> Sent passport for stamping.
> 
> DOL: 01/12/2011
> Visa Grant: 23/04/2012
> 
> Came to know about visa grant just today.


congrats mate...


----------



## Apocalyptic

mlwp said:


> I submitted my application this month and now I'm in australia on visitors visa. When I have to come back India ?


Enjoy ur stay and keep an eye on ur email inbox... easily 4-6 months


----------



## Skyrocket

AloneLonelyLoner said:


> Got the visa, Guys.
> Sent passport for stamping.
> 
> DOL: 01/12/2011
> Visa Grant: 23/04/2012
> 
> Came to know about visa grant just today.


My wife got her visa a couple of days ago:
DOL: 24/01/2012
Visa Grant: 27/04/2012

Came to know about the grant today. I've been a regular to this forum only joined today though, thanks for everyone's updates and feedback.

I have a question regarding visa evidencing. When we send the passport to the high commission for visa stamping to what return address would they send the passport ? would it be just the default address in the passport ?


----------



## satishravipati

Skyrocket said:


> My wife got her visa a couple of days ago:
> DOL: 24/01/2012
> Visa Grant: 27/04/2012
> 
> Came to know about the grant today. I've been a regular to this forum only joined today though, thanks for everyone's updates and feedback.
> 
> I have a question regarding visa evidencing. When we send the passport to the high commission for visa stamping to what return address would they send the passport ? would it be just the default address in the passport ?


No,In application adress what you write in submission time


----------



## krishnaveni13

Hey I am new to this forum. I need to call AHC regarding my application as my CO is not responding to my email. The only number I have is directing me to the automated message and I am not able to speak with my CO.

Do any of you know how to reach the CO?


----------



## satishravipati

krishnaveni13 said:


> Hey I am new to this forum. I need to call AHC regarding my application as my CO is not responding to my email. The only number I have is directing me to the automated message and I am not able to speak with my CO.
> 
> Do any of you know how to reach the CO?


Only Email is the answer


----------



## subsar

krishnaveni13 said:


> Hey I am new to this forum. I need to call AHC regarding my application as my CO is not responding to my email. The only number I have is directing me to the automated message and I am not able to speak with my CO.
> 
> Do any of you know how to reach the CO?


Hi

Just ring AHC number and follow the prompts and an operator will answer ur call... Just request them to connect to ur CO.. But u need a solid reason as to why u want to talk to ur CO, otherwise they wont connect....by the way when did u lodge ur application....


----------



## subsar

Hi guys

After making me wait for 6.5 months now i hav been asked to attend interview in New delhi.. Can anyone who attended interview share their experience as it would be helpful for me...


----------



## missing

Hey guys,

I have been lurking around this very helpful and informative thread for a while now. Below are my wife's 309 application details:

DOL: 01/12/2011
CO assigned: 25/01/2012
CO initials: NM 
Additional doc: 03/02/2012

We have no idea about our application current status. Haven't heard anything back from CO after the first email. We have sent email to CO twice previously but no response. My wife tried calling last week to this number +91 11 4122 1000, but all she got was an automated response (as mentioned by krishnaveni13 above). She waited couple of minutes and then line got disconnected. Can someone tell me how to speak to the operator? How long one have to wait for operator in the line? 

Good luck to you all guys waiting for their visa grant desperately. I can understand how painful the wait is.


----------



## missing

subsar said:


> Hi guys
> 
> After making me wait for 6.5 months now i have been asked to attend interview in New delhi.. Can anyone who attended interview share their experience as it would be helpful for me...


Similar thing happened to my friend's wife. They made her wait for 8 months and then she was called all the way to New Delhi to attend the interview. I don;t know in detail but she told that they asked her very basic questions regarding her relationship with her spouse. Anyway, her visa was granted after 15 days from the day of her interview.


----------



## Apocalyptic

subsar said:


> Hi guys
> 
> After making me wait for 6.5 months now i hav been asked to attend interview in New delhi.. Can anyone who attended interview share their experience as it would be helpful for me...


You will be asked to prove that ur relation is genuine. Dont worry, but be prepared and ur answers will be then matched with the sponsor comments which will happen immediately during or after the applicant interveiw with no notification over the telephone. The CO conducting the interveiw will not be the one assigned to ur visa application.
With my experience:
1. Take any additional documents before and after lodgement of visa application.
2. accumulate the photos or any other evidences to prove that ur relation is genuine.
3. Be prepared for answers to the stupid questions and dont loose temper..especially when same question is asked more than once.. cross questioning.
Good Luck.


----------



## subsar

Apocalyptic said:


> You will be asked to prove that ur relation is genuine. Dont worry, but be prepared and ur answers will be then matched with the sponsor comments which will happen immediately during or after the applicant interveiw with no notification over the telephone. The CO conducting the interveiw will not be the one assigned to ur visa application.
> With my experience:
> 1. Take any additional documents before and after lodgement of visa application.
> 2. accumulate the photos or any other evidences to prove that ur relation is genuine.
> 3. Be prepared for answers to the stupid questions and dont loose temper..especially when same question is asked more than once.. cross questioning.
> Good Luck.


Hi buddy

Thank u very much for the info....


----------



## Destinyrocks

Visa granted today...

DOL - 7 Dec
CO assigned - 7 Feb add docs requested
Add docs submitted - 1 may
Visa grant - 3 may

Who is deleting my post


----------



## missing

Destinyrocks said:


> Visa granted today...
> 
> DOL - 7 Dec
> CO assigned - 7 Feb add docs requested
> Add docs submitted - 1 may
> Visa grant - 3 may
> 
> Who is deleting my post


Great news man!. Congrats!!

BTW, can you pls tell what docs were requested and why did it took you almost 3 months to submit those?


----------



## Destinyrocks

missing said:


> Great news man!. Congrats!!
> 
> BTW, can you pls tell what docs were requested and why did it took you almost 3 months to submit those?


Just affidavits, pics and tax stmts. I could have submitted it a little before but I some how had a feeling because of budget here when immigration is killed, topped by very few people in last month responded to visa grants, I preferred to hold. Just my personal feeling. 

** I was busy on this expat thread lol :eyebrows:


----------



## Apocalyptic

Destinyrocks said:


> Visa granted today...
> 
> DOL - 7 Dec
> CO assigned - 7 Feb add docs requested
> Add docs submitted - 1 may
> Visa grant - 3 may
> 
> Who is deleting my post


congrats...


----------



## mar309

*Hi all*

I was an active member in this thread, now moved to oz few months back.
Just want to check if any house wives moving from hyd (or any where from india) to sydney??

Just getting bored sitting at home...
Thought if i can find some friends..am looking for an IT job currently..

Thanks


----------



## Destinyrocks

Guys

Can anyone answer on how long does it take for visa office to send your Original paper back after visa grant and how is that managed?

Thanks in advance


----------



## satishravipati

Destinyrocks said:


> Guys
> 
> Can anyone answer on how long does it take for visa office to send your Original paper back after visa grant and how is that managed?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I send 28/04/2012 to get stamped still I didn't receive.Lets see when it will arrive....


----------



## Destinyrocks

satishravipati said:


> I send 28/04/2012 to get stamped still I didn't receive.Lets see when it will arrive....


how did you send mate. Its concerning becos I am booking tickets with 5 business day lead time. 

How come you sent on Saturday as I believe VFS does not work on Sat


----------



## satishravipati

Destinyrocks said:


> how did you send mate. Its concerning becos I am booking tickets with 5 business day lead time.
> 
> How come you sent on Saturday as I believe VFS does not work on Sat


I send through DTDC not VFS I send on 27 and reached 28 .I tracked already .BTW how you send?


----------



## Destinyrocks

satishravipati said:


> I send through DTDC not VFS I send on 27 and reached 28 .I tracked already .BTW how you send?


Sent through VFS. Normally it takes 5 business days(Worst case). I was told by Tuesday I should receive it so kept a 2 day buffer.


----------



## ko309

Destinyrocks said:


> Visa granted today...
> 
> DOL - 7 Dec
> CO assigned - 7 Feb add docs requested
> Add docs submitted - 1 may
> Visa grant - 3 may
> 
> Who is deleting my post


Hello I am new here my husband recently moved to Australia he started his job as manager a month before,We are thinking of applying visa 309 this month,please advise as he is new and do not have last 2 year income tax of australia and nor he will be having 3 months payslips.So can we go ahead and apply for the visa.He have work experience in USA,UK though.


----------



## japsi

hey *boseman*,
did u heard anything about ur visa so far or sent for final decision yet?
because its already been 7 month since u lodged.
we both have same CO....


----------



## mr.query

Hi All,
My date is DOL is 12/01/2012, medicals requested 3/3 and sent via courier , asked for additional document on 4/4 but not by my CO by another person , additional document sent via courier on 9/4, no message after that, just wondering if anyone has faced this before because my CO says she hasn't received any medicals so far but I received a letter from AHC requesting further documents, not sure what is happening?Also have any Jan applications granted visas?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## satishravipati

mr.query said:


> Hi All,
> My date is DOL is 12/01/2012, medicals requested 3/3 and sent via courier , asked for additional document on 4/4 but not by my CO by another person , additional document sent via courier on 9/4, no message after that, just wondering if anyone has faced this before because my CO says she hasn't received any medicals so far but I received a letter from AHC requesting further documents, not sure what is happening?Also have any Jan applications granted visas?
> Any help would be appreciated.


Passport received after stamping.It took 5 working days to receive.Thanks
My details:
DOL:20/01/12
CO :06/03/12
documents send(Medicals):27/03/2012
Final decision sent: don't know
Visa granted:27/04/2012
passport sent for stamping:28/04/2012
Received after stamping:05/05/2012
CO:
SCO:
Thanks guys for supporting me.Love you all


----------



## Destinyrocks

AloneLonelyLoner said:


> Got the visa, Guys.
> Sent passport for stamping.
> 
> DOL: 01/12/2011
> Visa Grant: 23/04/2012
> 
> Came to know about visa grant just today.


Hey mate

Pls advise how much time did it take for visa stamping. Also did you send it through private courier or VFS

Thanks


----------



## Destinyrocks

ko309 said:


> Hello I am new here my husband recently moved to Australia he started his job as manager a month before,We are thinking of applying visa 309 this month,please advise as he is new and do not have last 2 year income tax of australia and nor he will be having 3 months payslips.So can we go ahead and apply for the visa.He have work experience in USA,UK though.


I recommend submitting your current offer letter from the company. Also if requested by CO explain her the situation and say if required you can provide pay slips from his previous employment. 

If you dont have last 2 tax return- You cant do anything but that doesn't mean that should be an obstacle as long as he can justify (if requested) that he has been in employment for long and is skilled enough to earn. Nothing to stress


----------



## Destinyrocks

satishravipati said:


> I send through DTDC not VFS I send on 27 and reached 28 .I tracked already .BTW how you send?



Satish

Did you receive your stamped visa? Just a bit conerned on time line as I am running on a knifes edge. Wondering if your partner is in lane:lane:lane:lane:

@ All

Did anyone use VFS to send passport for stamping. Whats the time line and if their is a number I can ring to request ?


----------



## angelangel

DOL - 14-02-12
CO assigned - 21-02-2012
Add docs submitted - 04-04-12
File Transfered to SCO:- 26-04-12
Visa Granted:- Waiting

Any idea after how much time after the file transfered to SCO visa will be granted


----------



## married and lost

angelangel said:


> DOL - 14-02-12
> CO assigned - 21-02-2012
> Add docs submitted - 04-04-12
> File Transfered to SCO:- 26-04-12
> Visa Granted:- Waiting
> 
> Any idea after how much time after the file transfered to SCO visa will be granted


mine is a similar case as urs... the dates are almost the same... 
I think There arent any ppl here who applied in Feb and got a decision yet...
our CO was a bit straight forward and said that it would take around 7 months from lodgement date!!! but m just wishing it comes sooner than that...


----------



## mar309

Destinyrocks said:


> Guys
> 
> Can anyone answer on how long does it take for visa office to send your Original paper back after visa grant and how is that managed?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Max of 3-4 days


----------



## angelangel

married and lost said:


> mine is a similar case as urs... the dates are almost the same...
> I think There arent any ppl here who applied in Feb and got a decision yet...
> our CO was a bit straight forward and said that it would take around 7 months from lodgement date!!! but m just wishing it comes sooner than that...


when was ur file forwarded to SCO?


----------



## boseman

japsi said:


> hey *boseman*,
> did u heard anything about ur visa so far or sent for final decision yet?
> because its already been 7 month since u lodged.
> we both have same CO....


Hi Japsi,

Nothing at all and I havent got a reply from the CO for the last three emails I have sent him. Its still with him and it has not been forwarded for the final decision. Its been 7months now on the 5th of May, I am going to try call/send them again. I brought my wife to Australia on a tourist visa in Jan, may be their logic is that since we are together they can take their own time. But I cant seems to push them to get me an update yet.


----------



## married and lost

angelangel said:


> when was ur file forwarded to SCO?


Our file was fwded to SCO on 23rd April. From analyzing the info from comments here, it would take a month to 45 days to get the visa granted


----------



## angelangel

married and lost said:


> Our file was fwded to SCO on 23rd April. From analyzing the info from comments here, it would take a month to 45 days to get the visa granted


i got my visa... visa grant date is 10-05-2012.... hope u also got ur visa


----------



## angelangel

Time Line for my visa
applied on :-14-02-12
C.O appointed:-21-02-12
Doc Forwarded:- 04-04-12
Case transfer to SCO-26-04-12
Visa Grant Date:- 10-05-12
So i ll be sending my passport on 14th .. any idea when i ll get it back?


----------



## Apocalyptic

angelangel said:


> Time Line for my visa
> applied on :-14-02-12
> C.O appointed:-21-02-12
> Doc Forwarded:- 04-04-12
> Case transfer to SCO-26-04-12
> Visa Grant Date:- 10-05-12
> So i ll be sending my passport on 14th .. any idea when i ll get it back?


Congrats .. Thats quickest I have heard of all ... It doesn't take longer than 5 days.. My guess u ll receive it back stamped by 18th..


----------



## angelangel

thanx


----------



## angelangel

Apocalyptic said:


> Congrats .. Thats quickest I have heard of all ... It doesn't take longer than 5 days.. My guess u ll receive it back stamped by 18th..


thank u


----------



## flyhawk

hi all?does anyone know if i m in australia right now and got an email from case officer stating file is ready to be finalised and i m been asked to depart australia so the desicion can be made and visa evidenced on passport.what does this mean?is this a pre grant letter or what?plz help???????


----------



## married and lost

angelangel said:


> Time Line for my visa
> applied on :-14-02-12
> C.O appointed:-21-02-12
> Doc Forwarded:- 04-04-12
> Case transfer to SCO-26-04-12
> Visa Grant Date:- 10-05-12
> So i ll be sending my passport on 14th .. any idea when i ll get it back?


Congrats!!! This just gives me a hope PDA faster processing.
Hopefully we too get ours in a week or so!
Did u get a mail on 10th itself or later?
Did u use an agent, was it useful?
Have a great time in Oz!!!


----------



## Guest

flyhawk said:


> hi all?does anyone know if i m in australia right now and got an email from case officer stating file is ready to be finalised and i m been asked to depart australia so the desicion can be made and visa evidenced on passport.what does this mean?is this a pre grant letter or what?plz help???????


 Yes it's pre grant congratulations. 
Book a flight to somewhere close that you can get a visa for. Let your CO know the details of the flight as soon as you have done it. Leave and then come back in a couple of days to validate.


----------



## angelangel

married and lost said:


> Congrats!!! This just gives me a hope PDA faster processing.
> Hopefully we too get ours in a week or so!
> Did u get a mail on 10th itself or later?
> Did u use an agent, was it useful?
> Have a great time in Oz!!!


Thank u so much. Yes v took the help of lawyer and it was very useful . R lawyer got the mail on 10th but v got from him today Tats 11th..


----------



## flyhawk

_shel said:


> Yes it's pre grant congratulations.
> Book a flight to somewhere close that you can get a visa for. Let your CO know the details of the flight as soon as you have done it. Leave and then come back in a couple of days to validate.


thax very muz shel.when did you lodge your file?
:clap2::rain::rain::rain:


----------



## married and lost

Can any one tell approx how long does it take to get a visa once the file has proceeded to a SCO.
Our file has been transferred on 19th April and it's almost a month with no progress, it's jus freaking me out!


----------



## angelangel

married and lost said:


> Can any one tell approx how long does it take to get a visa once the file has proceeded to a SCO.
> Our file has been transferred on 19th April and it's almost a month with no progress, it's jus freaking me out!


I got my visa grant within 2 weeks after file being forwarded.


----------



## RockMeOn

*Congrats*



angelangel said:


> I got my visa grant within 2 weeks after file being forwarded.



You really got your Visa in no time, congratulations...


----------



## Chiks

Hey any one get their Visa in this week??


----------



## missing

This forum thread has been really quite lately. 

Hey, Subsar, Boseman, sweety and sonagp, any update with your application? Its been already 7 months for you guys. Did you got any update from your CO?

Its been little over 5.5 months for me now. I hope I get my grant very soon. This wait is really starting to affect my day to day activities. Its pure mental torture.


----------



## RockMeOn

missing said:


> This forum thread has been really quite lately.
> 
> Hey, Subsar, Boseman, sweety and sonagp, any update with your application? Its been already 7 months for you guys. Did you got any update from your CO?
> 
> Its been little over 5.5 months for me now. I hope I get my grant very soon. This wait is really starting to affect my day to day activities. Its pure mental torture.



In one way its good that the forum has been quiet! That may indicate that not many many people are applying for the spouse Visa, and you can expect outcome of your application well before 7 months. (Just being Optimistic :eyebrows


----------



## subsar

missing said:


> This forum thread has been really quite lately.
> 
> Hey, Subsar, Boseman, sweety and sonagp, any update with your application? Its been already 7 months for you guys. Did you got any update from your CO?
> 
> Its been little over 5.5 months for me now. I hope I get my grant very soon. This wait is really starting to affect my day to day activities. Its pure mental torture.



Hi missing

I have already updated that i have been called in for interview to new Delhi..Its scheduled on 24 May. I wonder why these punk a** su**rs need 7 months to get to know that they had to interview me...looks like delayed for no reason...In recent days im trying to avoid looking into this forum bcoz many ppl keep posting that they got visa in 4 months and 5 months and i get pissed thinking why only me(7.5 months now). I feel happy for ppl who get visa early, but im not able digest it as im also a human( i almost broke my monitor)...Moreover many people will be eagerly waiting for their visa and my post might be a shock for them(7.5 months and on) and hence im trying to stay away from this forum...Not just me, few people had to wait for 8 months to get visa( Daone, puja123 had waited for 8 months to get visa)...For all people who r waiting for visa just pray to god that u should not be in the 8 month pool). Every single day i convince myself saying that "its better being late than never". No torture is worse than waiting. I wont post anymore until i get visa...Other ppl please dont get demotivated by reading this as its only a bad time for me. I have never got anything easily in my life and im a unlucky person who always had to struggle to get things done...


----------



## missing

Hi subsar,

Sorry to hear your story. Though I am like 2 months behind you I can understand your frustration and how bad and hopeless you might be feeling. But anyway seems like you are now very close to your grant. I wish you very good luck and all the best for your interview. Please do let us know how it goes.

My wifes app is approaching end of 6th month and by looking at the visa grant pattern since January I am starting to fear that we might be doomed into 8 months pool too. Majority of the people are getting grant between 3 to 5 months since the DOL, getting delayed for more than 6 months is bad sign. Especially since our CO was assigned within 7 weeks and my wife made absolutely no delay in submitting the requested documents. I don't see any reason why they are taking so long in our case. 

I should have brought my wife on visitor visa. Biggest mistake. We are so regretting now.


----------



## boseman

missing said:


> This forum thread has been really quite lately.
> 
> Hey, Subsar, Boseman, sweety and sonagp, any update with your application? Its been already 7 months for you guys. Did you got any update from your CO?
> 
> Its been little over 5.5 months for me now. I hope I get my grant very soon. This wait is really starting to affect my day to day activities. Its pure mental torture.


Hi Missing,

No updates at all!!! Its been over 7.5 months and I have given up on understanding the logic behind them processing and granding visas. We are happy for them to grand it to us whenever they feel like but it has to be before 15th July thats when my wife's tourist visa expires. I never regret my decision to bring her along on a tourist visa straight after our marriage. In my opinion one shouldnt miss out on those beautiful days in the name of this stupid visa. I feel happy for those who have got it without much pain and sad for them who are still waiting!!!


----------



## RockMeOn

boseman said:


> Hi Missing,
> 
> No updates at all!!! Its been over 7.5 months and I have given up on understanding the logic behind them processing and granding visas. We are happy for them to grand it to us whenever they feel like but it has to be before 15th July thats when my wife's tourist visa expires. I never regret my decision to bring her along on a tourist visa straight after our marriage. In my opinion one shouldnt miss out on those beautiful days in the name of this stupid visa. I feel happy for those who have got it without much pain and sad for them who are still waiting!!!



Hi Boseman,

In the spreadsheet you've mentioned that you don't know whether your file has been forwarded to Senior CO for the final decision yet. Can you please confirm whether you have received this email (see below) from your case officer yet? 

"This email refers to application for a Partner visa.

I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.

To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision."

I think this email is an indication that your case has been forwarded for the final decision, can you please confirm whether you have've received it and on which date?

Cheers,
R


----------



## boseman

RockMeOn said:


> Hi Boseman,
> 
> In the spreadsheet you've mentioned that you don't know whether your file has been forwarded to Senior CO for the final decision yet. Can you please confirm whether you have received this email (see below) from your case officer yet?
> 
> "This email refers to application for a Partner visa.
> 
> I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.
> 
> To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision."
> 
> I think this email is an indication that your case has been forwarded for the final decision, can you please confirm whether you have've received it and on which date?
> 
> Cheers,
> R


Hi,

No I havent got any emails regarding my case being forwarded to the senior case officer so I guess its still with the CO. I tried sending him few emails in the last many months enquiring about an update which he has never replied to.


----------



## RockMeOn

boseman said:


> Hi,
> 
> No I havent got any emails regarding my case being forwarded to the senior case officer so I guess its still with the CO. I tried sending him few emails in the last many months enquiring about an update which he has never replied to.


Aw! Now that's really frustrating... not sure why he hasn't sent you this email yet and why is it taking longer than the standard time line. I assume, you didn't have any issues with your tax assessments with the ATO?


----------



## boseman

RockMeOn said:


> Aw! Now that's really frustrating... not sure why he hasn't sent you this email yet and why is it taking longer than the standard time line. I assume, you didn't have any issues with your tax assessments with the ATO?


Hi,

Are you mentioning about how people used to claim tax back using the spouse offset? I have never done that and never had any issues with the ATO but I know of a friend who got busted for that when he applied for a spouse visa for his partner.


----------



## RockMeOn

boseman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you mentioning about how people used to claim tax back using the spouse offset? I have never done that and never had any issues with the ATO but I know of a friend who got busted for that when he applied for a spouse visa for his partner.



yeah, that's what I was referring to. ( ATO is going really hard at those who claim spouse offset: see this link goo.gl/nHuQY )

Anyway, Good to know that you ain't in that category. I wish you all the best and speedy Visa process from now!

Cheers,
R


----------



## boseman

RockMeOn said:


> yeah, that's what I was referring to. ( ATO is going really hard at those who claim spouse offset: see this link goo.gl/nHuQY )
> 
> Anyway, Good to know that you ain't in that category. I wish you all the best and speedy Visa process from now!
> 
> Cheers,
> R


Hi,

Cheers for that 

Could you please send me that link once again. I know many friends who have done this in the past and are about to get married soon


----------



## RockMeOn

boseman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Cheers for that
> 
> Could you please send me that link once again. I know many friends who have done this in the past and are about to get married soon


Here is the link goo.gl/nHuQY, you will need to copy and paste it in your browser as forum is not letting me post any direct link.


----------



## shamkalra

RockMeOn said:


> Hi Boseman,
> 
> In the spreadsheet you've mentioned that you don't know whether your file has been forwarded to Senior CO for the final decision yet. Can you please confirm whether you have received this email (see below) from your case officer yet?
> 
> "This email refers to application for a Partner visa.
> 
> I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.
> 
> To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision."
> 
> I think this email is an indication that your case has been forwarded for the final decision, can you please confirm whether you have've received it and on which date?
> 
> Cheers,
> R


 If some one has received the same message as above that case has been forwarded to SCO for final decesion on 26Th April 2012 then when the grant of visa is expected in this case


----------



## RockMeOn

shamkalra said:


> If some one has received the same message as above that case has been forwarded to SCO for final decesion on 26Th April 2012 then when the grant of visa is expected in this case


I read it somewhere in the forum that it shouldn't take more than 45 days, but in case of "AngelAngel" (another user of this forum) has received the visa on 10th May after her/his file was forwarded to SCO on the same date as yours! So good luck for next couple of weeks...

Also, can you update your details in the spreadsheet (link below).

goo.gl/qoL9z - Please copy and paste it to get the access.

Cheers,
R


----------



## shamkalra

thanks for the above information


----------



## sydmatch

Hi Guys,

This forum seems to be a very informative forum for those people who has applied spouse visa, after reading so many informative post, I tend to register for this as well. Hope to get correct information from this forum. After checking out this link, it made me feel like I am not the only one in this world who's eagarly waiting for my spouse visa


----------



## sydmatch

Guys, 

I have received an email from my CO that she has forwarded the file to the SCO, does that mean all the requirements has been met and now it's been forwarded to the SCO for final decision? Does anyone has an idea that when this is the case, that means applicant will get the visa for sure or there could be any complications as well?


----------



## Deepss

Hello People From Expat Planet,

I am new to this forum and have recently applied for my spouce visa. So i understand I have a long wait to go through now (((

I have lodged my Visa on 16 Apr 2012 & received ack for it on 24 Apr 2012. Its just been 6 weeks and I am impatiently waiting for my CO to be assigned. 

Cheers!!!
Deepss


----------



## angelangel

shamkalra said:


> If some one has received the same message as above that case has been forwarded to SCO for final decesion on 26Th April 2012 then when the grant of visa is expected in this case


Yes I got the mail tat my case was transferred on 26th April to SCO and I got visa grant letter on 10th may jus after 2 weeks. Thanx to my CO and SCO. well it totally depend on ur SCO. All the best u ll be getting it soon!!


----------



## Chiks

sydmatch said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have received an email from my CO that she has forwarded the file to the SCO, does that mean all the requirements has been met and now it's been forwarded to the SCO for final decision? Does anyone has an idea that when this is the case, that means applicant will get the visa for sure or there could be any complications as well?


Whats yor DOL?


----------



## mlwp

*HI*

Deepss ,

Hello i applied on 14th april and waiting for assigning a co. Let me know when you get your case officer


----------



## sydmatch

DOL is 1st Feb 2012


----------



## sydmatch

mlwp said:


> Deepss ,
> 
> Hello i applied on 14th april and waiting for assigning a co. Let me know when you get your case officer


On an average it takes about 6-8weeks for the CO to be assigned


----------



## Apocalyptic

hello all,
Please update ur timeline on the spreadsheet. its very helpful to others. Follow the link:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...JfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## boseman

Hi All,

I called the AHC last day for an update and spoke to an operator. I told him about the delay and how its been over 7.5 months. He put me on hold for about 5 mins and then came back saying that he had a chat with my CO who in turn advised him that a decision will be made by next week and an email will be send to me. Hopefully its true and we will get the grant letter soon


----------



## RockMeOn

boseman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called the AHC last day for an update and spoke to an operator. I told him about the delay and how its been over 7.5 months. He put me on hold for about 5 mins and then came back saying that he had a chat with my CO who in turn advised him that a decision will be made by next week and an email will be send to me. Hopefully its true and we will get the grant letter soon



That's a good news! :clap2: Please let us know when you receive confirmation email from your CO that your case has been forwarded for the final decision. All the best...


----------



## missing

boseman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called the AHC last day for an update and spoke to an operator. I told him about the delay and how its been over 7.5 months. He put me on hold for about 5 mins and then came back saying that he had a chat with my CO who in turn advised him that a decision will be made by next week and an email will be send to me. Hopefully its true and we will get the grant letter soon


Thats great news man. Looks like you are very close the grant now. Good luck!

Also you did very wise thing by getting visitor visa for your wife. Otherwise waiting for more than 7.5 months would have been incredibly painful. I wish I had done the same.


----------



## shamkalra

angelangel said:


> Yes I got the mail tat my case was transferred on 26th April to SCO and I got visa grant letter on 10th may jus after 2 weeks. Thanx to my CO and SCO. well it totally depend on ur SCO. All the best u ll be getting it soon!!


in our case DOL 14/02/2012 CO assigned 28/03/2012 asked for additional documents,14/04/2012 additional documents submitted 26/04/2012 Received confirmation from CO that case is forwarded to SCO for final decision as the documents are complete But after that no reply. If anybody has got visa after 10th May after angelangel has got. Please update the information as it is said that application submitted at AHC Delhi are processed strictly date wise (from the date of receipt at AHC New Delhi)


----------



## angelangel

shamkalra said:


> in our case DOL 14/02/2012 CO assigned 28/03/2012 asked for additional documents,14/04/2012 additional documents submitted 26/04/2012 Received confirmation from CO that case is forwarded to SCO for final decision as the documents are complete But after that no reply. If anybody has got visa after 10th May after angelangel has got. Please update the information as it is said that application submitted at AHC Delhi are processed strictly date wise (from the date of receipt at AHC New Delhi)


My DOL was same as urs but my CO was assigned just in week tat is 21st feb only . Thats because v applied for fiance case in nov 2011, and in tat case our case office was assigned in jan. But v got married in feb and our case was transferred from fiance to spouse case , so in that case our case officer didn't change moreover all the documents were submitted in jan itself only the wedding pictures etc were submitted in April . May be Tats y v got visa early.


----------



## roy1920

*case officer*

hii chiks

My case officer is same as yours................. did he forward your file for Final decision? my DOL is 07/02/2012.


----------



## Chiks

roy1920 said:


> hii chiks
> 
> My case officer is same as yours .............. did he forward your file for Final decision? my DOL is 07/02/2012.


Hey Roy, 
I think here we can not write directly the name of our CO... anyways my file is not yest send to final decision.... wht abt you??

Any additional Documents ask by CO?


----------



## roy1920

do all case officers inform about forwarding case for final decision?


----------



## roy1920

Chiks said:


> Hey Roy,
> I think here we can not write directly the name of our CO... anyways my file is not yest send to final decision.... wht abt you??
> 
> Any additional Documents ask by CO?


No he didn't ask for anything except Medical & PCC. But i am wondering why hasn't he e-mail yet?


----------



## Chiks

roy1920 said:


> do all case officers inform about forwarding case for final decision?


Mostly they inform... dont know about all... anyways wht abt you?? any additional doc by CO??


----------



## roy1920

Chiks said:


> Mostly they inform... dont know about all... anyways wht abt you?? any additional doc by CO??


No he didn't ask for anything? i am worried because its been while.


----------



## Chiks

roy1920 said:


> No he didn't ask for anything? i am worried because its been while.


Actully in my case CO asked for some additional doc which i submitted then after No updates... When you received last Email from CO?


----------



## Aish12345

*Timeline...*

DOL. 08/02/2012

CO ASSIGNED AND DOCUMENTS REQUESTED. 28/03/2012

DOCUMENTS AND MEDICAL SENT. 04/04/2012 

FORWARDED FOR FINAL DECISION 03/05/2012

Till today no response from SCO... Eagerly waiting.... Any idea in general cases how much time does it take after this?does this mean all formalities are complete or still some complication can come...


----------



## Apocalyptic

roy1920 said:


> do all case officers inform about forwarding case for final decision?


Not really..i was never informed abt forwarding to SCO and recieved visa grant email from SCO..


----------



## Apocalyptic

Aish12345 said:


> DOL. 08/02/2012
> 
> CO ASSIGNED AND DOCUMENTS REQUESTED. 28/03/2012
> 
> DOCUMENTS AND MEDICAL SENT. 04/04/2012
> 
> FORWARDED FOR FINAL DECISION 03/05/2012
> 
> Till today no response from SCO... Eagerly waiting.... Any idea in general cases how much time does it take after this?does this mean all formalities are complete or still some complication can come...


I dont think so..if ur file is forwarded to SCO, that means that assessment is done and requirements met....goodluck and pls update ur timeline on the spreadsheet....
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## roy1920

Did anyone get visa granted in month of May 2012? It is so frustrating yaar. They should be granting the visa for February lofgement.


----------



## shashank79

I'm waiting for my SON's visa approval - Sub class 101.

Date of lodgment ;01/03/2012
COA:16/04/2012
Requested additional documents and we sent the documents on 13/05/2012.
got a reply form caseofficer that Application has been assessed and is in queue for decision.
looks like it has been forwaded to senior case officer and in queue...
Egarly waiting for decision... plz shere if some one has same experience ... or any idea about timeframe...........?


----------



## jaipurgirl

My husband has applied for 309 visa and has been asked to attend an interview in Delhi. We are wondering how long after the interview it generally takes for an outcome. Here is our visa history...

Lodged subclass 300 visa (with medical) 30/9/11
Case office granted 15/12/11
Additional documents and police clearance (processing starts now) 21/12/11
Marriage in India, 300 visa withdrawn, application for 309 (processing time starts now) 20/4/12
Interview date 14/6/12

We were surprised to receive a letter requesting an interview so soon as we were told that the 7 mths processing time would start again on application of 309 visa.

Also there's a little age difference between us (me being older) so we were wondering if it would help with the visa decision if I extend my visit for two more weeks (I've been here 5 mths now) and attend the interview with my husband. I think he might need all the help he can get convincing the CO that our relationship and marriage is genuine.

Does anyone have any advice


----------



## jagjit

Hi,

I lodged my wife's visa (309) through agent in Chandigarh with Medical & PCC(Agent guided me about ready to decision). 
AHC received the application on 30/12/11. No update till date..


----------



## jagjit

Hello,

yes i believe, it will help if you go with him. its just matter of 2 weeks.

upto my knowledge, they ask about relationship/family/relatives/career/future plans together, as a couple/details about each other(partner)..

All the best 



jaipurgirl said:


> My husband has applied for 309 visa and has been asked to attend an interview in Delhi. We are wondering how long after the interview it generally takes for an outcome. Here is our visa history...
> 
> Lodged subclass 300 visa (with medical) 30/9/11
> Case office granted 15/12/11
> Additional documents and police clearance (processing starts now) 21/12/11
> Marriage in India, 300 visa withdrawn, application for 309 (processing time starts now) 20/4/12
> Interview date 14/6/12
> 
> We were surprised to receive a letter requesting an interview so soon as we were told that the 7 mths processing time would start again on application of 309 visa.
> 
> Also there's a little age difference between us (me being older) so we were wondering if it would help with the visa decision if I extend my visit for two more weeks (I've been here 5 mths now) and attend the interview with my husband. I think he might need all the help he can get convincing the CO that our relationship and marriage is genuine.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice


----------



## missing

jagjit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my wife's visa (309) through agent in Chandigarh with Medical & PCC(Agent guided me about ready to decision).
> AHC received the application on 30/12/11. No update till date..


Hi Jagjit,

CO is assigned between 7-12 weeks from the day of lodgement. I think since your application was "decision ready" and didn't required any further documents, your CO never bothered to contact you. 

However I think you should call either your agent or AHC right now and ask about the status your application. Also if you have consented to allow your agent communicate to AHC on your behalf then AHC will give updates to your agent instead of you.


----------



## aus1987

missing said:


> Hi Jagjit,
> 
> CO is assigned between 7-12 weeks from the day of lodgement. I think since your application was "decision ready" and didn't required any further documents, your CO never bothered to contact you.
> 
> However I think you should call either your agent or AHC right now and ask about the status your application. Also if you have consented to allow your agent communicate to AHC on your behalf then AHC will give updates to your agent instead of you.


hey do you know on which phone no. they give us specific details about our application? i do have VFS no. but they do not respond properly. pls let me know..


----------



## Umspm

[


balajiradhika said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> My timeline is
> 
> Application lodge date: 30/01/2012
> 
> Medicals/PCC asked for by CO: 13/03/2012
> 
> Forwarded for final assessment to SCO: 18/05/2012
> 
> Visa grant mail received from SCO: 24/05/2012
> 
> All the best to all
> 
> Regards
> 
> Thanks


]Hi,


My timeline is

Application lodge date: 30/01/2012

Medicals/PCC asked for by CO: 13/03/2012

Forwarded for final assessment to SCO: 18/05/2012

Visa grant mail received from SCO: 24/05/2012

All the best to all

Regards

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aish12345

My husband saved some tax saying he has been paying for his gf for d year 2009-2010.when case officer asked he said he saved tax mistakenly...after that case pffi asked if she could send out an email to ADO to ammend the mistake and after that she said that she is sending file for final decision... Is it possible to amend the tax NOA for that period? Will there be any complication with the visa?


----------



## Guest

Can you explain that again? Has he not paid tax for that year or claimed things he shouldn't have?


----------



## RockMeOn

Aish12345 said:


> My husband saved some tax saying he has been paying for his gf for d year 2009-2010.when case officer asked he said he saved tax mistakenly...after that case pffi asked if she could send out an email to ADO to ammend the mistake and after that she said that she is sending file for final decision... Is it possible to amend the tax NOA for that period? Will there be any complication with the visa?



Ok, so your husband has claimed 'Spouse Offset' in his 2010 tax return which of course was not legit as you guys were not married or were in de-facto relationship. If your husband lodged his tax return with the help of tax agent then you can simply ask him to amend the return (which can be done simply by using the Electronic Lodgement System). But if he did it by himself using ETax then he will need to fill up a amendment request form available here: http://www.ato.gov.au/content/downloads/IND79404n2843.pdf

It may take up to 8 weeks before the ATO will issue you the amended Notice of Assessment.

Good luck!

R


----------



## sydmatch

Umspm said:


> []Hi,
> 
> 
> My timeline is
> 
> Application lodge date: 30/01/2012
> 
> Medicals/PCC asked for by CO: 13/03/2012
> 
> Forwarded for final assessment to SCO: 18/05/2012
> 
> Visa grant mail received from SCO: 24/05/2012
> 
> All the best to all
> 
> Regards
> 
> Thanks


[/QUOTE]


Many congratulations to you, could you please advise who was your CO?, thanks.


----------



## Umspm

[Preeti, all the best regards][/QUOTE]


Many congratulations to you, could you please advise who was your CO?, thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Umspm

Preeti, thanks


----------



## missing

aus1987 said:


> hey do you know on which phone no. they give us specific details about our application? i do have VFS no. but they do not respond properly. pls let me know..


I never have called AHC myself but this is supposed their contact number for visa inquiries +91 1141221000.


----------



## sydmatch

Thanks for the quick response, reason I asked is that

I applied on 01/02/2012

received email from CO on 20/03

provided requested documents and then forwarded to SCO on 20/05.


----------



## missing

Hi subsar,

How did you interview with AHC go? Can you please share you experience with us? I hope it was all good.


----------



## Aish12345

He claimed things that he shudnt have... And i have read somewhere that 2 years old NOA cannot be amended. Moreover case officer just asked him if she could send out an emial to ATO and forwarded the case to SCO. My doubt is, incase she requires amended NOA, Why wud she forward the case to SCO?this all happened on 3rd May and we have response niether from CO nor ATO


----------



## Aish12345

Asdf


----------



## Aish12345

_shel said:


> Can you explain that again? Has he not paid tax for that year or claimed things he shouldn't have?


He claimed things that he shudnt have... And i have read somewhere that 2 years old NOA cannot be amended. Moreover case officer just asked him if she could send out an emial to ATO and forwarded the case to SCO. My doubt is, incase she requires amended NOA, Why wud she forward the case to SCO?this all happened on 3rd May and we have got no response till date


----------



## RockMeOn

Aish12345 said:


> He claimed things that he shudnt have... And i have read somewhere that 2 years old NOA cannot be amended. Moreover case officer just asked him if she could send out an emial to ATO and forwarded the case to SCO. My doubt is, incase she requires amended NOA, Why wud she forward the case to SCO?this all happened on 3rd May and we have got no response till date



You definitely can amend your return, even if its outside the 2 years time-frame. By the way, how come his return is outside the time-frame anyway? He can only lodge his 2010 tax after 1 July 2010 and the ATO generally takes about 2 weeks to process and issue you the NOA. So lets assume your spouse lodged his tax on 1st July 2010 (but I am sure it will be later than that), and the ATO issued him NOA on 15th July 2010. So from that date - two years will be on 15th July 2012. 

So he is right within the time-frame of 2 years? Unless I am missing something...??


----------



## shamkalra

missing said:


> I never have called AHC myself but this is supposed their contact number for visa inquiries +91 1141221000.


Better you send mail


----------



## Guest

You can be refused if the sponsor has a debt to the Government but that would usually be complete failure to file taxes, being sent an ATO bill and refusing to pay it, non payment of Court fines etc. A filing error which he has agreed for the ATO to look at shouldn't be a problem. Maybe email the CO and ask if that's the issue or contact the ATO to find out what's owed so it can be paid and the visa issued. But the delay might be normal delay of CO & SCO having hundreds of visas to look at.
Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## jagjit

Thanks,

Wish you all the best..

I am jealous..hehe 

Cheers,




Umspm said:


> []Hi,
> 
> 
> My timeline is
> 
> Application lodge date: 30/01/2012
> 
> Medicals/PCC asked for by CO: 13/03/2012
> 
> Forwarded for final assessment to SCO: 18/05/2012
> 
> Visa grant mail received from SCO: 24/05/2012
> 
> All the best to all
> 
> Regards
> 
> Thanks


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aish12345

_shel said:


> You can be refused if the sponsor has a debt to the Government but that would usually be complete failure to file taxes, being sent an ATO bill and refusing to pay it, non payment of Court fines etc. A filing error which he has agreed for the ATO to look at shouldn't be a problem. Maybe email the CO and ask if that's the issue or contact the ATO to find out what's owed so it can be paid and the visa issued. But the delay might be normal delay of CO & SCO having hundreds of visas to look at.
> Hope you get it sorted soon.


Thanks for the reply.
But she said she already queued file for final decision. Incase she needed it, she might have asked us to submit the renewed NOA.is it possible that complication happens after forwarding case to SCO


----------



## Aish12345

RockMeOn said:


> You definitely can amend your return, even if its outside the 2 years time-frame. By the way, how come his return is outside the time-frame anyway? He can only lodge his 2010 tax after 1 July 2010 and the ATO generally takes about 2 weeks to process and issue you the NOA. So lets assume your spouse lodged his tax on 1st July 2010 (but I am sure it will be later than that), and the ATO issued him NOA on 15th July 2010. So from that date - two years will be on 15th July 2012.
> 
> So he is right within the time-frame of 2 years? Unless I am missing something...??


Yeah you are right. Probably he got NOA issued in first week if august. My concern is, why she didnt ask him to submit amended NOA righ away when he said he files his tax himself and that was done by mistake.She mailed me that file has been sent for final decision


----------



## Guest

I don't think you'll have a problem. If he had not agreed for the information to be sent to ATO or acted like it was deliberate evasion of taxes maybe but that's not the case. Probably SCO has your file on their desk and you will get your visa as soon as it comes to the top of the pile.


----------



## Chiks

Umspm said:


> []Hi,
> 
> 
> My timeline is
> 
> Application lodge date: 30/01/2012
> 
> Medicals/PCC asked for by CO: 13/03/2012
> 
> Forwarded for final assessment to SCO: 18/05/2012
> 
> Visa grant mail received from SCO: 24/05/2012
> 
> All the best to all
> 
> Regards
> 
> Thanks


[/QUOTE]


Congrats mate… Lucky one… really happy for you


----------



## Chiks

roy1920 said:


> Did anyone get visa granted in month of May 2012? It is so frustrating yaar. They should be granting the visa for February lofgement.


Hi, Roy

Any update from your side? and ya have you hired any agent or done on your own?


----------



## sydmatch

_shel said:


> I don't think you'll have a problem. If he had not agreed for the information to be sent to ATO or acted like it was deliberate evasion of taxes maybe but that's not the case. Probably SCO has your file on their desk and you will get your visa as soon as it comes to the top of the pile.


So when the CO forwards the time to SCO then there won't be any complications afterwards? Does that mean CO is all good with the documents ? Any idea how much time will it take to SCO to grant visa.


----------



## roy1920

Chiks said:


> Hi, Roy
> 
> Any update from your side? and ya have you hired any agent or done on your own?



hii chiks,

there is no updates from my CO. i have seen in the spreadsheet that all the people applied with us got their files forwarded for final decision. but our CO has not done that. i am so worried about it. i am planning to send an email to him. 

did your file forwarded for final decision?

i didn't use any agent.


----------



## Chiks

roy1920 said:


> hii chiks,
> 
> there is no updates from my CO. i have seen in the spreadsheet that all the people applied with us got their files forwarded for final decision. but our CO has not done that. i am so worried about it. i am planning to send an email to him.
> 
> did your file forwarded for final decision?
> 
> i didn't use any agent.


No still not forwarded to final decision... Thats y i am worry... Send Email to CO, waiting for reply


----------



## Chiks

Chiks said:


> No still not forwarded to final decision... Thats y i am worry... Send Email to CO, waiting for reply


Even many of files after our DOL are forwarded to SCO dont know wht happen with ours......???????????????:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## sydmatch

Gotttt the vissaa todayyyyy

My timeline is

Application lodge date: 01/02/2012

Medicals/PCC asked for by CO: 18/03/2012

Forwarded for final assessment to SCO: 20/05/2012

Visa grant mail received from SCO: 25/05/2012

All the best to all offf youuuuuuu

Regards

Thanks


----------



## roy1920

Chiks said:


> Even many of files after our DOL are forwarded to SCO dont know wht happen with ours......???????????????:confused2::confused2::confused2:


have you send an e-mail to CO asking for updates?


----------



## Aish12345

_shel said:


> I don't think you'll have a problem. If he had not agreed for the information to be sent to ATO or acted like it was deliberate evasion of taxes maybe but that's not the case. Probably SCO has your file on their desk and you will get your visa as soon as it comes to the top of the pile.


Hopin fa d bestt... Wish i get it soon.
I hope there would be no issue fa tax....thankss


----------



## roy1920

sydmatch said:


> Gotttt the vissaa todayyyyy
> 
> My timeline is
> 
> Application lodge date: 01/02/2012
> 
> Medicals/PCC asked for by CO: 18/03/2012
> 
> Forwarded for final assessment to SCO: 20/05/2012
> 
> Visa grant mail received from SCO: 25/05/2012
> 
> All the best to all offf youuuuuuu
> 
> Regards
> 
> Thanks


Congratulation Buddyyyyyyy....:clap2::clap2: who was your CO? how did he infome you?


----------



## Chiks

sydmatch said:


> Gotttt the vissaa todayyyyy
> 
> My timeline is
> 
> Application lodge date: 01/02/2012
> 
> Medicals/PCC asked for by CO: 18/03/2012
> 
> Forwarded for final assessment to SCO: 20/05/2012
> 
> Visa grant mail received from SCO: 25/05/2012
> 
> All the best to all offf youuuuuuu
> 
> Regards
> 
> Thanks


Congo yaar............ Thats really gr8 february and january application started to getting their visa..........anyways have a gr8 ahead..


----------



## sydmatch

Chiks said:


> Congo yaar............ Thats really gr8 february and january application started to getting their visa..........anyways have a gr8 ahead..



yeah very gud newssssss...all the best to you guys as welllll


----------



## sydmatch

roy1920 said:


> Congratulation Buddyyyyyyy....:clap2::clap2: who was your CO? how did he infome you?


My SCO informed me via email


----------



## roy1920

sydmatch said:


> yeah very gud newssssss...all the best to you guys as welllll[/QUO
> 
> when and how did she informed you?


----------



## sydmatch

roy1920 said:


> sydmatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah very gud newssssss...all the best to you guys as welllll[/QUO
> 
> when and how did she informed you?
> 
> 
> 
> My SCO emailed me today regarding visa grant
Click to expand...


----------



## Chiks

roy1920 said:


> have you send an e-mail to CO asking for updates?


No not yet but thinking to send.................


----------



## sydmatch

Chiks said:


> No not yet but thinking to send.................



guys wat's your DOL?


----------



## roy1920

sydmatch said:


> guys wat's your DOL?


Dol- 07/02/2012
CO assin- 21/03/2012
forward for final decision - ????????
waiting...........................................:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## sydmatch

roy1920 said:


> Dol- 07/02/2012
> CO assin- 21/03/2012
> forward for final decision - ????????
> waiting...........................................:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


cooooll..when did your CO forwarded your file to SCO?...you will be getting yr visa by next week....just keep your fingers crossed...if not next week then next to next week...

As i saw one of the person who applied on 30/01 ..CO forwarded the file to SCO on 18/05, visa granted 24/05...

best of luck


----------



## roy1920

sydmatch said:


> cooooll..when did your CO forwarded your file to SCO?...you will be getting yr visa by next week....just keep your fingers crossed...if not next week then next to next week...
> 
> As i saw one of the person who applied on 30/01 ..CO forwarded the file to SCO on 18/05, visa granted 24/05...
> 
> best of luck


my CO hasn't informed me yet about forwarding my file to SCO. i don't know Yaar.


----------



## sydmatch

roy1920 said:


> my CO hasn't informed me yet about forwarding my file to SCO. i don't know Yaar.



ohk, so your CO hasn't informed you about whether he/she has forwarded yr file or not..just wait till next week or next to next week, i guess by next week you will be able to get the email from your CO as well


----------



## brainstorm

Hi people...I am applying for spouse visa 309/100 for my wife...I wanted to know if Police clearance is mandatory while applying for visa as we have arranged all documents except police clearance and valuable time is getting wasted...


----------



## sydmatch

brainstorm said:


> Hi people...I am applying for spouse visa 309/100 for my wife...I wanted to know if Police clearance is mandatory while applying for visa as we have arranged all documents except police clearance and valuable time is getting wasted...


yes PCC is MUST for your visa documents, w/o PCC you won't be getting your visa, that is a MUST requirement


----------



## brainstorm

sydmatch said:


> yes PCC is MUST for your visa documents, w/o PCC you won't be getting your visa, that is a MUST requirement


thanks for the reply..What I wanted to know though..Can we apply for visa without PCC and send the PCC via post on a later date to the embassy?


----------



## RockMeOn

brainstorm said:


> thanks for the reply..What I wanted to know though..Can we apply for visa without PCC and send the PCC via post on a later date to the embassy?


Yes you can do it and can organise PC when CO will request for it. But its highly recommended that you submit all documents along with the application, the visa process is normally speedy when you submit everything together. So if you think you can PC within couple of weeks then better get it first and then lodge the file. But if you think you can't get it within a week or so then better lodge the file and put it in queue.


----------



## Guddu33

Hi Friends I would like to inquire about my visa...I have applied my visa in mid of Jan 2012 and I have received an e-mail from my CO and asked for PCC,Medical and also for extra docs in March 2012...My Case worker sends me same e-mail whenever me or my husband ask for any updates...I am still waiting...what do you guys recommend? My Husband and Me both of us are very tensed...


----------



## Chiks

Hi All,

All Cases CO will call and do telephonic interview?? or is thr possibility that no Call from CO and directly grant Visa??


----------



## missing

Chiks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> All Cases CO will call and do telephonic interview?? or is thr possibility that no Call from CO and directly grant Visa??


Nope, one might get direct grant. 

Actually, based on the info in this forum, direct/phone interview is quite rare.


----------



## roy1920

Chiks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> All Cases CO will call and do telephonic interview?? or is thr possibility that no Call from CO and directly grant Visa??


Did your Co called you?


----------



## missing

Guddu33 said:


> Hi Friends I would like to inquire about my visa...I have applied my visa in mid of Jan 2012 and I have received an e-mail from my CO and asked for PCC,Medical and also for extra docs in March 2012...My Case worker sends me same e-mail whenever me or my husband ask for any updates...I am still waiting...what do you guys recommend? My Husband and Me both of us are very tensed...


Hi Guddi, 

You needn't worry too much about it. One of my friend was granted visa after 6.5 months. In that period they never got a single reply from their CO regarding their visa application status.

Some lucky people get it within 3-4 months, while some have to wait the whole 7 months. No one knows why. 

I for one have been waiting for 6 months (almost) now. Yeah the wait is pure mental torture. 

Just have patience, you will be get it eventually before 7 months. Good luck to you.


----------



## Chiks

roy1920 said:


> Did your Co called you?


No not he called me... Soo have you drop mail to CO for status??


----------



## Guddu33

missing said:


> Hi Guddi,
> 
> You needn't worry too much about it. One of my friend was granted visa after 6.5 months. In that period they never got a single reply from their CO regarding their visa application status.
> 
> Some lucky people get it within 3-4 months, while some have to wait the whole 7 months. No one knows why.
> 
> I for one have been waiting for 6 months (almost) now. Yeah the wait is pure mental torture.
> 
> Just have patience, you will be get it eventually before 7 months. Good luck to you.


Thank a lot for your kind reply....I know it is very frustrating....keep updating me...I will also update my status  good luck to you too


----------



## japsi

subsar said:


> Hi missing
> 
> I have already updated that i have been called in for interview to new Delhi..Its scheduled on 24 May. I wonder why these punk a** su**rs need 7 months to get to know that they had to interview me...looks like delayed for no reason...In recent days im trying to avoid looking into this forum bcoz many ppl keep posting that they got visa in 4 months and 5 months and i get pissed thinking why only me(7.5 months now). I feel happy for ppl who get visa early, but im not able digest it as im also a human( i almost broke my monitor)...Moreover many people will be eagerly waiting for their visa and my post might be a shock for them(7.5 months and on) and hence im trying to stay away from this forum...Not just me, few people had to wait for 8 months to get visa( Daone, puja123 had waited for 8 months to get visa)...For all people who r waiting for visa just pray to god that u should not be in the 8 month pool). Every single day i convince myself saying that "its better being late than never". No torture is worse than waiting. I wont post anymore until i get visa...Other ppl please dont get demotivated by reading this as its only a bad time for me. I have never got anything easily in my life and im a unlucky person who always had to struggle to get things done...


hey subsar,
how ur interview went the other day?
i got call from my CO and my interview will be on 20th june in New Deihi too.
can u please tell me what did they ask u in interview?
thanks...


----------



## missing

japsi said:


> hey subsar,
> how ur interview went the other day?
> i got call from my CO and my interview will be on 20th june in New Deihi too.
> can u please tell me what did they ask u in interview?
> thanks...


Hi Jaspi,

When did AHC asked you attend the interview? Did they tell you by phone or email? Also was there any apparent complication in your case?

Since I am just 2 weeks behind you I starting to fear that my wife might get called for interview too. Since we are from Nepal, it will be very very inconvenient to my to travel all the way to Delhi to attend interview. 

Each day passing takes my frustration to brand new level


----------



## japsi

missing said:


> Hi Jaspi,
> 
> When did AHC asked you attend the interview? Did they tell you by phone or email? Also was there any apparent complication in your case?
> 
> Since I am just 2 weeks behind you I starting to fear that my wife might get called for interview too. Since we are from Nepal, it will be very very inconvenient to my to travel all the way to Delhi to attend interview.
> 
> Each day passing takes my frustration to brand new level


Hey buddy,
My CO called me couple days ago n told me my interview will me on 20th june.
I reckon they ask me for interview only coz my wife is Australian n im indian n they just wanna make sure that our relation is genuine, even i gave them heaps of pictures n documents.
he just told me to bring anything on interview which can show that our relation is genuine.
but lets see howz subsar's interview went, then i can have some idea what they really do in interview...


----------



## subsar

japsi said:


> Hey buddy,
> My CO called me couple days ago n told me my interview will me on 20th june.
> I reckon they ask me for interview only coz my wife is Australian n im indian n they just wanna make sure that our relation is genuine, even i gave them heaps of pictures n documents.
> he just told me to bring anything on interview which can show that our relation is genuine.
> but lets see howz subsar's interview went, then i can have some idea what they really do in interview...



Hi japsi

My interview went fine in my view...My co was the one who interviewed me which went for an hour...questions mostly covered form 47sp... i answered almost all the question except for few which i didnt remember. As soon as my interview got over they called my partner and they interviewed for 20 mins on the phone..So the fact is what u answer has to match with ur partners answer, if not tough time..Co requested me to provide more phones bills...I gave her the vodafone bill(very expensive call rates) which we hardly use. Most of the time we use lebara mobile. Co asked for lebara mobile bills. But im so confused bcoz they dont give bills...does anyone have any idea how to get lebara bills as its a prepaid. Japsi when u go for interview carry all the recent mobile bills....Any person who is on a genuine relationship can easily answer all the question they ask, so stay cool and u dont hav to prepare anything for the interview...In my opinion u will feel is that all.... man 12000 for my flight Chennai-delhi-chennai. And remember they will let you in only 15 mins before interview time. There is nothing around AHC for 10 kms...I was sitting in the hot sun(40C) for four hrs....Long live AHC officials...


----------



## Aussie_star

subsar said:


> Hi japsi
> 
> My interview went fine in my view...My co was the one who interviewed me which went for an hour...questions mostly covered form 47sp... i answered almost all the question except for few which i didnt remember. As soon as my interview got over they called my partner and they interviewed for 20 mins on the phone..So the fact is what u answer has to match with ur partners answer, if not tough time..Co requested me to provide more phones bills...I gave her the vodafone bill(very expensive call rates) which we hardly use. Most of the time we use lebara mobile. Co asked for lebara mobile bills. But im so confused bcoz they dont give bills...does anyone have any idea how to get lebara bills as its a prepaid. Japsi when u go for interview carry all the recent mobile bills....Any person who is on a genuine relationship can easily answer all the question they ask, so stay cool and u dont hav to prepare anything for the interview...In my opinion u will feel is that all.... man 12000 for my flight Chennai-delhi-chennai. And remember they will let you in only 15 mins before interview time. There is nothing around AHC for 10 kms...I was sitting in the hot sun(40C) for four hrs....Long live AHC officials...


Hi
I am new to this forum.you can just simply register with lebara online they will give you the pin no and you can use your phone no as your user name.you can also get new and old phone call details from it


----------



## japsi

subsar said:


> Hi japsi
> 
> My interview went fine in my view...My co was the one who interviewed me which went for an hour...questions mostly covered form 47sp... i answered almost all the question except for few which i didnt remember. As soon as my interview got over they called my partner and they interviewed for 20 mins on the phone..So the fact is what u answer has to match with ur partners answer, if not tough time..Co requested me to provide more phones bills...I gave her the vodafone bill(very expensive call rates) which we hardly use. Most of the time we use lebara mobile. Co asked for lebara mobile bills. But im so confused bcoz they dont give bills...does anyone have any idea how to get lebara bills as its a prepaid. Japsi when u go for interview carry all the recent mobile bills....Any person who is on a genuine relationship can easily answer all the question they ask, so stay cool and u dont hav to prepare anything for the interview...In my opinion u will feel is that all.... man 12000 for my flight Chennai-delhi-chennai. And remember they will let you in only 15 mins before interview time. There is nothing around AHC for 10 kms...I was sitting in the hot sun(40C) for four hrs....Long live AHC officials...


Thanks man I really appreciate, my wife call me from (lycamobile) n i can get the bills online n i think u just need to register with (lebara mobile) online and then u might able to get phone bills too.....
and did they told u, how long more they gonna take for decision?


----------



## Aussie_star

japsi said:


> Thanks man I really appreciate, my wife call me from (lycamobile) n i can get the bills online n i think u just need to register with (lebara mobile) online and then u might able to get phone bills too.....


Yes,you have to register with lebara online and you can print your itemized phone bills month by month
That's exactly what we did and not only that you can also manage your account as well including the topups.


----------



## roy1920

Aussie_star said:


> Yes,you have to register with lebara online and you can print your itemized phone bills month by month
> That's exactly what we did and not only that you can also manage your account as well including the topups.


hii when did you apply ?

i think mine and your CO is the same.


----------



## Aussie_star

I have already updated the spreadsheet
We applied for 309/100 on 10th Jan 2012 from Chandigarh 
CO assigned around 18 th march and requested additional documents which we submitted 15th April but no reply from the CO since then,thanks


----------



## Aussie_star

roy1920 said:


> hii when did you apply ?
> 
> i think mine and your CO is the same.


My case officer is Atul Bakshi


----------



## roy1920

Aussie_star said:


> My case officer is Atul Bakshi


my case officer is atul bakshi. 

why did he take so long with your application?


----------



## Aussie_star

roy1920 said:


> my case officer is atul bakshi.
> 
> why did he take so long with your application?


Don't know why?cant see any reason


----------



## Aussie_star

roy1920 said:


> my case officer is atul bakshi.
> 
> why did he take so long with your application?


Don't know why?cant see any reasons


----------



## roy1920

Aussie_star said:


> Don't know why?cant see any reasons


when did you apply?


----------



## Aussie_star

10th jan 2012 from Chandigarh


----------



## roy1920

Aussie_star said:


> 10th jan 2012 from Chandigarh


did you bring your wife to Australia?


----------



## Aussie_star

roy1920 said:


> did you bring your wife to Australia?


No,


----------



## Chiks

Hi All,

I wish this week many of us will get their visa grant.......... All the very best all.......................


----------



## Aish12345

There are 4 people including me on the sheet who have completed 111 days today, hope this week brings good news for all if us...


----------



## Chiks

Aish12345 said:


> There are 4 people including me on the sheet who have completed 111 days today, hope this week brings good news for all if us...


Yup..... we will get.. Aish............ Cheers


----------



## Aish12345

No gud news today.....


----------



## roy1920

yes yaaaaar no good newsssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## roy1920

no body got their visa today:confused2::confused2::confused2:

now we have to fight for it :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Guddu33

Chiks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wish this week many of us will get their visa grant.......... All the very best all.......................


when did you apply?


----------



## Apocalyptic

subsar said:


> Hi japsi
> 
> My interview went fine in my view...My co was the one who interviewed me which went for an hour...questions mostly covered form 47sp... i answered almost all the question except for few which i didnt remember. As soon as my interview got over they called my partner and they interviewed for 20 mins on the phone..So the fact is what u answer has to match with ur partners answer, if not tough time..Co requested me to provide more phones bills...I gave her the vodafone bill(very expensive call rates) which we hardly use. Most of the time we use lebara mobile. Co asked for lebara mobile bills. But im so confused bcoz they dont give bills...does anyone have any idea how to get lebara bills as its a prepaid. Japsi when u go for interview carry all the recent mobile bills....Any person who is on a genuine relationship can easily answer all the question they ask, so stay cool and u dont hav to prepare anything for the interview...In my opinion u will feel is that all.... man 12000 for my flight Chennai-delhi-chennai. And remember they will let you in only 15 mins before interview time. There is nothing around AHC for 10 kms...I was sitting in the hot sun(40C) for four hrs....Long live AHC officials...


You can print the call history online by simply registering with My Lebara/Lyca.


----------



## waitingsincefeb

Good Morning All,
I have been reading all expats for a long time and now cant stop myself to register on this forum. Its been a great help for everyone in any way. Here is my timeline
DOL: 21/02/2012
CO: 11/04/2012
Additional Docs sent:17/04/2012
SCO:02/05/2012
Visa:Waiting Waiting Waiting


----------



## RockMeOn

waitingsincefeb said:


> Good Morning All,
> I have been reading all expats for a long time and now cant stop myself to register on this forum. Its been a great help for everyone in any way. Here is my timeline
> DOL: 21/02/2012
> CO: 11/04/2012
> Additional Docs sent:17/04/2012
> SCO:02/05/2012
> Visa:Waiting Waiting Waiting



Your one is very close to me, I am just weeks behind you... All the best


----------



## Aish12345

Please update details in the sheet...


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...JfXmYsL&hl=en_GB&f=true&noheader=false&gid=28


----------



## Aish12345

Guddu33 said:


> when did you apply?


7 february...


----------



## Aish12345

waitingsincefeb said:


> Good Morning All,
> I have been reading all expats for a long time and now cant stop myself to register on this forum. Its been a great help for everyone in any way. Here is my timeline
> DOL: 21/02/2012
> CO: 11/04/2012
> Additional Docs sent:17/04/2012
> SCO:02/05/2012
> Visa:Waiting Waiting Waiting


who is your CO?


----------



## Chiks

Guddu33 said:


> when did you apply?


Same 7th Feb....


----------



## Chiks

roy1920 said:


> no body got their visa today:confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> now we have to fight for it :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


Roy i am with you. Have you seen spread sheet many application after us forwarded to SCO for decision and we dont have any updates...

All the best to all whoes File forwarded to SCo....Good Luck buddies....... I wish all will get their visa very very soon........


----------



## missing

Chiks said:


> Roy i am with you. Have you seen spread sheet many application after us forwarded to SCO for decision and we dont have any updates...
> 
> All the best to all whoes File forwarded to SCo....Good Luck buddies....... I wish all will get their visa very very soon........


Well today marks my 180 days since the application lodgement day. Many applications lodged after mine have been granted months ago. Though I am happy for other applicants who got visa grant, I fail to understand how AHC prioritize and process the application queue.

Me and my wife are have gotten so sick and tried in this waiting game. This is all so painful and frustrating.


----------



## Aish12345

missing said:


> Well today marks my 180 days since the application lodgement day. Many applications lodged after mine have been granted months ago. Though I am happy for other applicants who got visa grant, I fail to understand how AHC prioritize and process the application queue.
> 
> Me and my wife are have gotten so sick and tried in this waiting game. This is all so painful and frustrating.


Did they queue yr file to final decision ?or no response?who is your CO..?


----------



## Chiks

missing said:


> Well today marks my 180 days since the application lodgement day. Many applications lodged after mine have been granted months ago. Though I am happy for other applicants who got visa grant, I fail to understand how AHC prioritize and process the application queue.
> 
> Me and my wife are have gotten so sick and tried in this waiting game. This is all so painful and frustrating.


Any special requirement from your CO?? Any Query??


----------



## missing

Aish12345 said:


> Did they queue yr file to final decision ?or no response?who is your CO..?


You can check my details in the timeline spreadsheet.

Our CO does not reply our emails and have not given us any updates. Only update I have is that - 3 weeks ago my wife got called in her mobile and was asked 2 questions from the 47sp form. Thats it. 

Don't think out application has been sent for final decision yet.


----------



## Aish12345

missing said:


> You can check my details in the timeline spreadsheet.
> 
> Our CO does not reply our emails and have not given us any updates. Only update I have is that - 3 weeks ago my wife got called in her mobile and was asked 2 questions from the 47sp form. Thats it.
> 
> Don't think out application has been sent for final decision yet.


If the interview is done, u should expect visa decision this week.its really to wait this long...


----------



## missing

Aish12345 said:


> If the interview is done, u should expect visa decision this week.its really to wait this long...


Thanks man for the consolation. But I dont think that was an interview per se. Anyway. lets see.


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

Hi guys. Joined Expat today. Been reading these forums for a long time. I live in Brisbane and applied for my wife (sub 309) through VFS.

DOL: 17/01/2012. 
CO Assigned: 16/03/2012 (additional documents requested on same day + medicals)
Documents Sent: About a week and a half later

Sent an email to CO last week regarding progress of the application.
CO replied with the standard 7 month period speech 

My case is pretty straightforward....don't know why it is taking so long.


----------



## Chiks

hiddenAnomoly said:


> Hi guys. Joined Expat today. Been reading these forums for a long time. I live in Brisbane and applied for my wife (sub 309) through VFS.
> 
> DOL: 17/01/2012.
> CO Assigned: 16/03/2012 (additional documents requested on same day + medicals)
> Documents Sent: About a week and a half later
> 
> Sent an email to CO last week regarding progress of the application.
> CO replied with the standard 7 month period speech
> 
> My case is pretty straightforward....don't know why it is taking so long.


Hi, Welcome to this forum... All the best can you pls update your detail in spreedsheet??


----------



## Chiks

missing said:


> You can check my details in the timeline spreadsheet.
> 
> Our CO does not reply our emails and have not given us any updates. Only update I have is that - 3 weeks ago my wife got called in her mobile and was asked 2 questions from the 47sp form. Thats it.
> 
> Don't think out application has been sent for final decision yet.


I think your wait is now near to end.... I wish you will get your visa soon/.................


----------



## subsar

Apocalyptic said:


> You can print the call history online by simply registering with My Lebara/Lyca.


Thanks for the info...I managed to pull out the call history from lebara website..Also have forwarded the same to my CO yesterday by email.( their email doesn't support more than 5mb and so had sent them in 3 emails and received auto response) Waiting continues......I think nobody might have waited long as i did....If i don't hear from them in next 10 days im gonna burst...


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

subsar said:


> Thanks for the info...I managed to pull out the call history from lebara website..Also have forwarded the same to my CO yesterday by email.( their email doesn't support more than 5mb and so had sent them in 3 emails and received auto response) Waiting continues......I think nobody might have waited long as i did....If i don't hear from them in next 10 days im gonna burst...



Hi Subsar,

U have been waiting for too long. I would suggest to you and others who are approaching 7 month period that they go to their Local Federal MP for their constituency (Local electorate). This is ofcourse if you are an Australian Citizen and your vote counts. If you are a PR and therfore not enrolled in your local electorate then you can still try but probabaly won't have as much luck. I have known people who have done this in the past and have gotten the approval pronto. It gives the AHC a real kick in the butt. My suggestion, use the power that you have and make the government work for you. After all they come running to you when its election time.


----------



## roy1920

hiddenAnomoly said:


> Hi guys. Joined Expat today. Been reading these forums for a long time. I live in Brisbane and applied for my wife (sub 309) through VFS.
> 
> DOL: 17/01/2012.
> CO Assigned: 16/03/2012 (additional documents requested on same day + medicals)
> Documents Sent: About a week and a half later
> 
> Sent an email to CO last week regarding progress of the application.
> CO replied with the standard 7 month period speech
> 
> My case is pretty straightforward....don't know why it is taking so long.


are you in the spreadsheet? and who is your CO?


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

roy1920 said:


> are you in the spreadsheet? and who is your CO?


Can somebody post a link to this spreadheet? I will update it tonight. Thanks.

CO


----------



## roy1920

hiddenAnomoly said:


> Can somebody post a link to this spreadheet? I will update it tonight. Thanks.
> 
> CO is .


spreadsheet link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4U1JXLXRVOW9lOVVSV2xfSm56R2c&authkey=CJfXmYsL


----------



## DaOne

Hi there guys,

Is there any moderators or members assist me in informing about the complaints/ escalation process of 309/100 partner visa?

Its been more than 8 months from the time we have lodged the application and every time we call AHC Delhi we are told the application is under process.

Thanks guys


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

DaOne said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> Is there any moderators or members assist me in informing about the complaints/ escalation process of 309/100 partner visa?
> 
> Its been more than 8 months from the time we have lodged the application and every time we call AHC Delhi we are told the application is under process.
> 
> Thanks guys


As I advised Subsar earlier......U have been waiting for too long. I would suggest to you and others who are approaching 7 month period that they go to their Local Federal MP for their constituency (Local electorate). This is ofcourse if you are an Australian Citizen and your vote counts. If you are a PR and therfore not enrolled in your local electorate then you can still try but probabaly won't have as much luck. I have known people who have done this in the past and have gotten the approval pronto. It gives the AHC a real kick in the butt. My suggestion, use the power that you have and make the government work for you. After all they come running to you when its election time.


----------



## missing

DaOne said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> Is there any moderators or members assist me in informing about the complaints/ escalation process of 309/100 partner visa?
> 
> Its been more than 8 months from the time we have lodged the application and every time we call AHC Delhi we are told the application is under process.
> 
> Thanks guys


Thats really long wait man!! Was there any apparent complication in your case? And is your partner on visitor visa? 

Hope you get your grant very soon.


----------



## DaOne

hey bud,

So i go to local MP and advise them of this delay and.... ask them if they can assist if quicken the process?

Are there thing i need to say or do?? 

appriciate ur help and yes im a citizen 





hiddenAnomoly said:


> As I advised Subsar earlier......U have been waiting for too long. I would suggest to you and others who are approaching 7 month period that they go to their Local Federal MP for their constituency (Local electorate). This is ofcourse if you are an Australian Citizen and your vote counts. If you are a PR and therfore not enrolled in your local electorate then you can still try but probabaly won't have as much luck. I have known people who have done this in the past and have gotten the approval pronto. It gives the AHC a real kick in the butt. My suggestion, use the power that you have and make the government work for you. After all they come running to you when its election time.


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

DaOne said:


> hey bud,
> 
> So i go to local MP and advise them of this delay and.... ask them if they can assist if quicken the process?
> 
> Are there thing i need to say or do??
> 
> appriciate ur help and yes im a citizen



Yes make sure you go to the federal level MP for your electorate. I am also going to seek an appointment with my MP eventhough it's only been just over 4 months for us but I want to avoid the 8 month long wait. People have done this in the past and has worked for them. In the meantime you should call AHC in New Delhi and stress to them that you need to speak to your CO/SCO as they have passed the 7 monrth deadline period. There is no reason why they can't let you talk to your CO. Just be more determined and authoritative.

Just advise the MP of the situation, maybe take your application details/case number and give them the details of your CO. The rest they will take care of.


----------



## DaOne

I only got to speak to my CO 2 weeks ago and she said she will be processing the application in the coming week.. the coming week never came and still waiting.

thanks for the advise i will call the Local MP's office and book an appointment.. had enough...





hiddenAnomoly said:


> Yes make sure you go to the federal level MP for your electorate. I am also going to seek an appointment with my MP eventhough it's only been just over 4 months for us but I want to avoid the 8 month long wait. People have done this in the past and has worked for them. In the meantime you should call AHC in New Delhi and stress to them that you need to speak to your CO/SCO as they have passed the 7 monrth deadline period. There is no reason why they can't let you talk to your CO. Just be more determined and authoritative.


----------



## DaOne

I knew it would delay if my partner was on visitor visa so thts why we didnt apply for visitor visa... we both r frustrated.. time to take action now



missing said:


> Thats really long wait man!! Was there any apparent complication in your case? And is your partner on visitor visa?
> 
> Hope you get your grant very soon.


----------



## Guddu33

[/QUOTE]


Aish12345 said:


> 7 february...


I have applied before you on 13/01/2012...Good Luck


----------



## Guddu33

Chiks said:


> Same 7th Feb....


I am before you still no updates from my CO...any ways Good Luck


----------



## Guddu33

missing said:


> Well today marks my 180 days since the application lodgement day. Many applications lodged after mine have been granted months ago. Though I am happy for other applicants who got visa grant, I fail to understand how AHC prioritize and process the application queue.
> 
> Me and my wife are have gotten so sick and tried in this waiting game. This is all so painful and frustrating.



Dn't worry keep patience....as per my knowledge we have lodged our files earlier than others....All the very best


----------



## roy1920

I have applied before you on 13/01/2012...Good Luck [/QUOTE]


hiii are you in the spreadsheet? who is your CO?

please updates your details in spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RVOW9lOVVSV2xfSm56R2c&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## roy1920

I have applied before you on 13/01/2012...Good Luck [/QUOTE]


are in the spreadsheet ? who is your CO?

please update your details in spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RVOW9lOVVSV2xfSm56R2c&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28

:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## missing

Guddu33 said:


> Dn't worry keep patience....as per my knowledge we have lodged our files earlier than others....All the very best


Thanks Guddu. Yeah we dont have much choice anyway. Have to cling on the hope.


----------



## Aish12345

No gud news for any of us?
3 days more fa this week...


----------



## roy1920

hopefully good news is coming tomorrow


----------



## Aussie_star

Let's hope for the best this week


----------



## Guddu33

roy1920 said:


> I have applied before you on 13/01/2012...Good Luck



hiii are you in the spreadsheet? who is your CO?

please updates your details in spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RVOW9lOVVSV2xfSm56R2c&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28[/QUOTE]


I have added my details in Spreadsheet...


----------



## flyhawk

Aussie_star said:


> Let's hope for the best this week


hi guys?feeling top of the world.my visa granted.visa stamped on 23/05/2012.i wish all the very best to all especially subsar who is been waiting 4 ages for ending this furstration.best of luck bro.i hope i will see you soon in ozzi.lane:lane:lane:


----------



## missing

flyhawk said:


> hi guys?feeling top of the world.my visa granted.visa stamped on 23/05/2012.i wish all the very best to all especially subsar who is been waiting 4 ages for ending this furstration.best of luck bro.i hope i will see you soon in ozzi.lane:lane:lane:


Great news man!!! All the best for your new life together in Oz. :clap2:


----------



## brainstorm

Hi Guys...we managed to apply for 309/100 visa for my wife on Monday in Bangalore via VFS. She still has to supply PCC & Medicals.. We had to apply and could not wait any longer for the PCC. I wanted to know whether we can check the status of an application online if we have applied using VFS or not. I was reading some of the earlier posts and someone said that after applying for spouse visa, if that person comes to Oz on a tourist visa then it delays the spouse visa application. Has anyone got any experience or more information on this?


----------



## Chiks

flyhawk said:


> hi guys?feeling top of the world.my visa granted.visa stamped on 23/05/2012.i wish all the very best to all especially subsar who is been waiting 4 ages for ending this furstration.best of luck bro.i hope i will see you soon in ozzi.lane:lane:lane:


Cong........... Flyhawk............ First good news of the week......... All the best have gr8 life ahed.............


----------



## missing

Guys! My wife just got the visa grant email! Words just cant describe how happy and relieved me and my wife are now. 

Below are my details:
DOL: 01/12/2011
CO assinged: 25/01/2012
Further docs sent: 03/02/2012
Visa approved: 30/05/2012

Thanks guys for all the support. Wish you guys all the best and speedy visa grants.


----------



## RockMeOn

missing said:


> Guys! My wife just got the visa grant email! Words just cant describe how happy and relieved me and my wife are now.
> 
> Below are my details:
> DOL: 01/12/2011
> CO assinged: 25/01/2012
> Further docs sent: 03/02/2012
> Visa approved: 30/05/2012
> 
> Thanks guys for all the support. Wish you guys all the best and speedy visa grants.



Congrats dude...


----------



## Aish12345

missing said:


> Guys! My wife just got the visa grant email! Words just cant describe how happy and relieved me and my wife are now.
> 
> Below are my details:
> DOL: 01/12/2011
> CO assinged: 25/01/2012
> Further docs sent: 03/02/2012
> Visa approved: 30/05/2012
> 
> Thanks guys for all the support. Wish you guys all the best and speedy visa grants.


Visa approved today or 30 may?
Congratssssssssssssss.


----------



## RockMeOn

Aish12345 said:


> Visa approved today or 30 may?
> Congratssssssssssssss.


Today is 30th May dude :eyebrows:


----------



## Aussie_star

Congrats to all who got their visas today and hope others will get their visas too
Its been long waiting.


----------



## Chiks

missing said:


> Guys! My wife just got the visa grant email! Words just cant describe how happy and relieved me and my wife are now.
> 
> Below are my details:
> DOL: 01/12/2011
> CO assinged: 25/01/2012
> Further docs sent: 03/02/2012
> Visa approved: 30/05/2012
> 
> Thanks guys for all the support. Wish you guys all the best and speedy visa grants.



Hi Missinggg.... Many Many Congo dear....Really happy for you .. All the best budyyy... have a blast.............


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

flyhawk and missing, congrats guys. happy reunion. All the best.


----------



## japsi

congrats missing and flyhawk, have a great time in over there.....


----------



## roy1920

my file has been forwarded for final decision today 30.05.2012:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:. My DOL is 07.02.2012.

all the best to all............


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

projectOZ said:


> Hello everybody, went through most of the posts on this thread, and found it very useful. Thanks to this thread and everybody who have posted their experience, people like me get a lot of guidance.
> my husband is a permanent resident in australia (currently residing in australia) and i am in the process of collecting all docs which are required for my spouse visa application (class 309). i am currently residing in india.
> My husband recently got his PR granted (april 1st 2011) and as part of his PR processing requirement i had to submit my police clearance certificate. i have undergone medical examination as well. I assume i have been cleared on both fronts (PCC and medical) as my husband successfully received his PR.
> Now as i prepare my case for spouse visa application: i have a few questions.
> 1. Any idea if my application processing will be shorter (since i have cleared PCC and medical) than the avg. processing time of 4 months.
> 2. Is it advisable to send my PCC, marriage certificate and passport in original during the time of applicantion itself, or should i wait for the CO to request for the originals.
> the reason i ask this question is because i am a little apprehensive about sending the originals due to the fear of it getting lost / misplaced due to some unforseen reasons.
> 3. Should i fill up Form 80 and Form 1221 voluntarily and send it during the time of my application. (it is my understanding that these two forms are not mandatory and need to be sent only if it asked for).
> 
> thanking all for your time and suggesstions



I do not think your processing time will be shorter. But you never know. You should wait for your CO to request for your Passport but if VFS is happy to send it now then no big deal. CO will request for passport once its ready to be stamped for VISA. Send in a photocopy of your passport along with your marriage certificate. VFS clearly states that you do not need to send Originals unless specifically asked. I don't know or remember filling out form 80 but I am sure you have to fill it if you are migrating to Australia and are above the age of 16. Just fill it and send it. Don't worry about 1221...never heard of it for Subclass 309.

PS: The average processing time is 5 to 6 months.


----------



## Chiks

roy1920 said:


> my file has been forwarded for final decision today 30.05.2012:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:. My DOL is 07.02.2012.
> 
> all the best to all............



Hey thats the gr8 news really happy for u.......... did CO inform you by mail that your file has been forwarded to SCO???


----------



## roy1920

Chiks said:


> Hey thats the gr8 news really happy for u.......... did CO inform you by mail that your file has been forwarded to SCO???


Yes. My CO informed me via e-mail today.:ranger::ranger:


----------



## Chiks

roy1920 said:


> Yes. My CO informed me via e-mail today.:ranger::ranger:


Thats reallyy very very gr8.......... Lucky one.......


----------



## roy1920

Chiks said:


> Thats reallyy very very gr8.......... Lucky one.......


did you e-mail your CO?


----------



## Chiks

roy1920 said:


> did you e-mail your CO?


Ya i send...


----------



## Aish12345

I got the following email from my case pfficer on 3rd May,

The file has  been queued for decision and will be finalised within the processing time of 7 months from the date of lodgement only (from 07/02/12).
 
And its completeing 1 month now. Does this mean it has been send to SCO or something else..


----------



## Chiks

Aish12345 said:


> I got the following email from my case pfficer on 3rd May,
> 
> The file has* been queued for decision and will be finalised within the processing time of 7 months from the date of lodgement only (from 07/02/12).
> *
> And its completeing 1 month now. Does this mean it has been send to SCO or something else..


Hi Aish, 

This email is standard it doesn’t mean that your file has been send to SCO


----------



## Aish12345

Man!!! i thought its sent for decision... I wish the wait comes to end... Sooooooooon.....


----------



## Guddu33

missing said:


> Guys! My wife just got the visa grant email! Words just cant describe how happy and relieved me and my wife are now.
> 
> Below are my details:
> DOL: 01/12/2011
> CO assinged: 25/01/2012
> Further docs sent: 03/02/2012
> Visa approved: 30/05/2012
> 
> Thanks guys for all the support. Wish you guys all the best and speedy visa grants.


Congratulations...All the very best to you and wife....God Bless You :clap2:


----------



## Guddu33

roy1920 said:


> my file has been forwarded for final decision today 30.05.2012:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:. My DOL is 07.02.2012.
> 
> all the best to all............


Congrats


----------



## shamkalra

Guddu33 said:


> Congrats


In our case D/O/L 14-02-2012 CO APPOINTED 26/03/2012documents asked for and sent on 14-04-2012. On 26-04-2012 CO forwarded to SCO for final decesion.BUT AFTER THAT NO NEWS


----------



## roy1920

shamkalra said:


> In our case D/O/L 14-02-2012 CO APPOINTED 26/03/2012documents asked for and sent on 14-04-2012. On 26-04-2012 CO forwarded to SCO for final decesion.BUT AFTER THAT NO NEWS


are you in Spreadsheet? 

please update the details in spreadsheet 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RVOW9lOVVSV2xfSm56R2c&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## roy1920

shamkalra said:


> In our case D/O/L 14-02-2012 CO APPOINTED 26/03/2012documents asked for and sent on 14-04-2012. On 26-04-2012 CO forwarded to SCO for final decesion.BUT AFTER THAT NO NEWS


if you don't know how to update in spreadsheet so please don'ttttttttttttttttttttt do it.


----------



## Guddu33

shamkalra said:


> In our case D/O/L 14-02-2012 CO APPOINTED 26/03/2012documents asked for and sent on 14-04-2012. On 26-04-2012 CO forwarded to SCO for final decesion.BUT AFTER THAT NO NEWS



Hopefully you will get your visa granted soon....who is your CO?.....are you in spreadsheet?


----------



## roy1920

not many good news today :confused2::confused2::juggle::juggle::brick::brick::brick:


----------



## Aish12345

Fingers crossed....


----------



## Raj_raghavan

How much time would it take once your file is queued for final decision


----------



## Chiks

Raj_raghavan said:


> How much time would it take once your file is queued for final decision


Its depends on DOL generally.......... Whts your DOL??


----------



## married and lost

Any good news today?


----------



## Chiks

married and lost said:


> Any good news today?




:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## roy1920

Chiks said:


> :confused2::confused2::confused2:


did you get any response from your CO?


----------



## Chiks

roy1920 said:


> did you get any response from your CO?


Noo........... Not yet... hi in you mail from CO have they right name of SCO??


----------



## roy1920

Chiks said:


> Noo........... Not yet... hi in you mail from CO have they right name of SCO??


no. they don't write the name.


----------



## Chiks

roy1920 said:


> no. they don't write the name.


Okies............


----------



## Raj_raghavan

Chiks said:


> Its depends on DOL generally.......... Whts your DOL??


Jan 10, 2012 is my dol


----------



## Aussie_star

Any good news from anyone?


----------



## Chiks

Aussie_star said:


> Any good news from anyone?


----------



## Aish12345

Chiks said:


>


  

7feb guys....no updatea.


----------



## roy1920

No updates yaaaar..... no visa...... no plane lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Raj_raghavan

Folks,

Please assist...how much time it would take if the application is queued for final decision which was lodged on 10th Jan, 2012.


----------



## roy1920

Raj_raghavan said:


> Folks,
> 
> Please assist...how much time it would take if the application is queued for final decision which was lodged on 10th Jan, 2012.


are you in the spreadsheet?

please update your details in spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RVOW9lOVVSV2xfSm56R2c&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=28


----------



## Chiks

Hey, All..........

Expecting some good news today atleast from someone..........


----------



## Aussie_star

Hope for the best today


----------



## subsar

missing said:


> Guys! My wife just got the visa grant email! Words just cant describe how happy and relieved me and my wife are now.
> 
> Below are my details:
> DOL: 01/12/2011
> CO assinged: 25/01/2012
> Further docs sent: 03/02/2012
> Visa approved: 30/05/2012
> 
> Thanks guys for all the support. Wish you guys all the best and speedy visa grants.


Hi

Congrats.... Happy reunion...


----------



## roy1920

Hey guys oz angel got the visa today. Please check the spreadsheet. His Dol is 07 feb 2012.


----------



## roy1920

Any luck guys???))???????????)


----------



## Aish12345

Nothing.l.. i have same case officer and same DOL,and still no response...


----------



## boseman

*Email from CO*

Hi All,

At last, almost after 8 months we got a reply from our CO. It didn't say much but we are guessing that the visa is almost through. 

The email says "Dear Client, Please note that I have completed my assessment on this application. Please inform me about the travel details as when you are departing Australia" . 

Since we live in Darwin our first priority is to exit to either Singapore or Bali and then re enter to Australia. But can we take this email as a grant letter? Also do we have to actually go back to India to get the visa stamped. Bit confused, Please advise if someone has already gone through similar process.


----------



## boseman

flyhawk said:


> hi all?does anyone know if i m in australia right now and got an email from case officer stating file is ready to be finalised and i m been asked to depart australia so the desicion can be made and visa evidenced on passport.what does this mean?is this a pre grant letter or what?plz help???????


Hi Flyhawk,

I saw that you were in a similar position as our, could you please advise what you did after receiving that email? We got a reply from our CO yesterday and the email goes "Dear Client, Please note that I have completed my assessment on this application. Please inform me about the travel details as when you are departing Australia" . 

Since we live in Darwin, our preference is to fly to Singapore or Bali and then re enter to Australia? Is that possible? Or do we have to go back to India and get the visa label stamped on the passport?

Many thanks!


----------



## japsi

Hey Subsar,
u heard anything, since u had interview?...


----------



## subsar

japsi said:


> Hey Subsar,
> u heard anything, since u had interview?...


Nothing yet...biting nails...


----------



## Chiks

Hi All,

In spreadsheet shamkalra raw is in red colour????????? Why soooooo???


----------



## japsi

subsar said:


> Nothing yet...biting nails...



True,
Can u please let us know if u hear anything...
Thanks...


----------



## FlyOz2012

*Partner Migration Visa filed on Dec 2011*

Hey guys,

I am new to this forum, I filed my partner migration visa on Dec 2011,

Here are my filing details,

Visa Filed through VFS -> 1st Dec 2011
Case Officer Allocation -> 27th Jan 2012
Application Lodgement Location -> New Delhi

I would like to share few of my case details as well, initially i filed for the Spouse Visa n then the very next day i filed tourist visa, within a business day i was granted the tourist visa for 6 months(I filed my application for 12 months tourist visa) n my case officer for tourist visa clearly told me, if the Spouse visa is granted you have to be in India for stamping hence instead of 12 months we can give you a single entry tourist visa for 6 months, i traveled Australia in the last week of December & recently came back to India as well. I have submitted all the docs required n later on after the allocation of the case officer, within a week have submitted the Character n Form 80 as mentioned by the case officer in the generalized mail.

Mailed my case officer in the last week of May 2012 regarding updates but haven't received any reply from there side.

Can anyone help me out whose application has been lodged at a near about time like mine with the processing time details n stuff.

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Alex997

FlyOz2012 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I filed my partner migration visa on Dec 2011,
> 
> Here are my filing details,
> 
> Visa Filed through VFS -> 1st Dec 2011
> Case Officer Allocation -> 27th Jan 2012
> Application Lodgement Location -> New Delhi
> 
> I would like to share few of my case details as well, initially i filed for the Spouse Visa n then the very next day i filed tourist visa, within a business day i was granted the tourist visa for 6 months(I filed my application for 12 months tourist visa) n my case officer for tourist visa clearly told me, if the Spouse visa is granted you have to be in India for stamping hence instead of 12 months we can give you a single entry tourist visa for 6 months, i traveled Australia in the last week of December & recently came back to India as well. I have submitted all the docs required n later on after the allocation of the case officer, within a week have submitted the Character n Form 80 as mentioned by the case officer in the generalized mail.
> 
> Mailed my case officer in the last week of May 2012 regarding updates but haven't received any reply from there side.
> 
> Can anyone help me out whose application has been lodged at a near about time like mine with the processing time details n stuff.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys


Hello,
I had my wife's visa application submitted on 31st jan and we applied for a tourist visa as well.
Her tourist visa was granted for six months as well.However,nothing much is happening,except for the standard reply of "... Processing time is 7 months,which is within the global standard of 12 months.." reply.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## FlyOz2012

@Alex:

Thanks Alex for the info, i was just reading this thread & came across an xls doc & there many people have mentioned that they got the visa whose visa has been filed at near about same time like ours.

Anyway we can keep people informed, may be it can help someone.

Cheers !!


----------



## mlwp

Anyone who lodged their application during April ,2012 got CO assigned?....


----------



## RockMeOn

boseman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At last, almost after 8 months we got a reply from our CO. It didn't say much but we are guessing that the visa is almost through.
> 
> The email says "Dear Client, Please note that I have completed my assessment on this application. Please inform me about the travel details as when you are departing Australia" .
> 
> Since we live in Darwin our first priority is to exit to either Singapore or Bali and then re enter to Australia. But can we take this email as a grant letter? Also do we have to actually go back to India to get the visa stamped. Bit confused, Please advise if someone has already gone through similar process.



Hi Boseman,

I have noticed that your Visa is taking really really long time and ironically my CO is same as yours! Did the CO tell you why there is so much delay in your application, or did you have any complications (e.g. Tax Issues?) that you think might have delayed your application to go beyond 8 months? 

Nevertheless, I wish you all the best and hope you get visa soon!

Cheers,
R


----------



## Chiks

Hey,

All

New Week with new hope……………. May we all will get some good updates………… All the very best to all……………………..


----------



## Aussie_star

Any news guys from anyone?


----------



## roy1920

i hope news is coming........ 

any luck guys?


----------



## FlyOz2012

Hey guys i was just checking google excel doc regarding our cases, was wondering people who lodged there visa around dec 2011 already got there visas, me too launched at the same point of time but no luck for me till now  ....... haven't received any updates from my CO after the first mail as well, really sad don't know how many others are in the same condition like mine .... just an endless wait


----------



## Aussie_star

FlyOz2012 said:


> Hey guys i was just checking google excel doc regarding our cases, was wondering people who lodged there visa around dec 2011 already got there visas, me too launched at the same point of time but no luck for me till now  ....... haven't received any updates from my CO after the first mail as well, really sad don't know how many others are in the same condition like mine .... just an endless wait


Hi
I am in somewhat yours like situation we applied on 10 jan 2012 and not heard any thing from CO after the first email
Additional documents were sent mid April


----------



## Aussie_star

No one is coming up with anything,what is happening everyone , any news in last few days?


----------



## Chiks

Aussie_star said:


> No one is coming up with anything,what is happening everyone , any news in last few days?


All are waiting.... Wating............. Wating.............. :sad::fear::sad::fear::sad::fear::sad::fear::sad::fear::sad::fear::sad::fear:


----------



## roy1920

Chiks said:


> All are waiting.... Wating............. Wating.............. :sad::fear::sad::fear::sad::fear::sad::fear::sad::fear::sad::fear::sad::fear:


did you get any reply from your CO?


----------



## Chiks

roy1920 said:


> did you get any reply from your CO?


No updates........


----------



## subsar

Today surprisingly my CO called me. We had a very short and sweet conversation. she asked for details about my recent overseas trip which i had after lodgement of my application. when she got answers for her question it was time for me ask the same question which each and every member would like to ask to their CO. when can i expect my visa? the reply was "very soon". Gives me some hope that im very near.


----------



## japsi

subsar said:


> Today surprisingly my CO called me. We had a very short and sweet conversation. she asked for details about my recent overseas trip which i had after lodgement of my application. when she got answers for her question it was time for me ask the same question which each and every member would like to ask to their CO. when can i expect my visa? the reply was "very soon". Gives me some hope that im very near.


Thats great news man, Iam really happy for u...
congrats....


----------



## FlyOz2012

*Please help !!*

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to know if someone filed 309 n then the tourist visa n has already traveled with the tourist visa for sometime, does it affect the processing time of the 309 sub class visa ?


----------



## aph1985

Hi,

My wife's visa 309 applied on 10.04.2012... 

CO assigned 06.06.2012

Asked my 3 years tax returns, PCC (india and aus as my wife was in australia for 3 years before), form 80, que 81, 82 and 96 from 47sp, medicals and original birth certi

I am given 28 days to gather this docs...

I am also thinking of calling her here in Australia for visitors visa.

Just a long long wait.

APH


----------



## aph1985

mlwp said:


> Anyone who lodged their application during April ,2012 got CO assigned?....


Yes mine..

Look post above


----------



## mlwp

*HI*

thanks for your reply . I'm waiting for assignment of C.O .I lodged my application on April 14th


----------



## waitingsincefeb

Type of visa : Partner
2009–10 planned: 45 000
209–10 granted: 44 755
2010–11 planned: 42 000
2010–11 granted: 41 994

2011–12 planned: 45400 

June is the last month for the year 2011-12. I hope that the planned budget has not reached yet. if this is the case we have to wait till July. Best of luck


----------



## vimo

*Visa Granted!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hey guys, after painstaking 7 months wait, we finally got our visa today. No words can explain how happy    we feel. Even though I don't post much,always watched dis forum closely. Thank you so much for sharing all the info and all the very best for those who wait.



My TimeLine:

Application lodged: 11/11/2011
CO Assigned: 13/01/2012
Additional Docs sent date: 16/01/2012
Additional Docs sent: Form 1221
Forwarded to Final decision: 04/06/2012
Visa Grant Date: 07/06/2012


----------



## japsi

vimo said:


> Hey guys, after painstaking 7 months wait, we finally got our visa today. No words can explain how happy    we feel. Even though I don't post much,always watched dis forum closely. Thank you so much for sharing all the info and all the very best for those who wait.
> 
> 
> 
> My TimeLine:
> 
> Application lodged: 11/11/2011
> CO Assigned: 13/01/2012
> Additional Docs sent date: 16/01/2012
> Additional Docs sent: Form 1221
> Forwarded to Final decision: 04/06/2012
> Visa Grant Date: 07/06/2012


Congrats Vimo, have a great life in Australia...


----------



## Alex997

Hello,
We submitted some additional pics for the wedding however CO,mentioned that "Saptapadi" and invocation of holy fire is must under the hindu marriage act! We had a court marriage and a few other ceremonies were performed but not these two,due to a few other constraints as well.
Could someone please comment if there has been a precedence for granting/rejecting such applications?
We are extremely tensed! Had we known this,we could have done better as far as the photos go.sigh.
Looking forward to hearing from any one.

Thanks and Regards,

Alex


----------



## married and lost

Any visas granted this week???
Many from feb are waiting... This is really too frustrating!
With the financial yr ending they shud not take a break now!
Being last day of the week jus gives me a hope as most visas are granted on Fridays or Thursdaysexcept the special cases!!! So jus another anxious day!


----------



## vimo

Thanks Japsi, since you also applied almost the same time as me, I suggest you to give them a call. Till last thursday nothing was happening and I called on friday, the operator herself transferred the call to CO. When I spoke to him, he asked me to send Form 1221 again through mail. Angered and frustrated hearing that but same day he transfered the case to SCO atlast with some courtesy. Again I called yesterday and was informed it might take 2 weeks after forwarding to SCO, the moment I cut the call got Visa grant mail in 2 mins.


----------



## japsi

vimo said:


> Thanks Japsi, since you also applied almost the same time as me, I suggest you to give them a call. Till last thursday nothing was happening and I called on friday, the operator herself transferred the call to CO. When I spoke to him, he asked me to send Form 1221 again through mail. Angered and frustrated hearing that but same day he transfered the case to SCO atlast with some courtesy. Again I called yesterday and was informed it might take 2 weeks after forwarding to SCO, the moment I cut the call got Visa grant mail in 2 mins.


True,
i have been talking to my CO in every couple weeks and my CO ask for interview, which will me on 20th june, lets see how long more they gonna take after interview...
Thanks...


----------



## Chiks

vimo said:


> Hey guys, after painstaking 7 months wait, we finally got our visa today. No words can explain how happy    we feel. Even though I don't post much,always watched dis forum closely. Thank you so much for sharing all the info and all the very best for those who wait.
> 
> 
> 
> My TimeLine:
> 
> Application lodged: 11/11/2011
> CO Assigned: 13/01/2012
> Additional Docs sent date: 16/01/2012
> Additional Docs sent: Form 1221
> Forwarded to Final decision: 04/06/2012
> Visa Grant Date: 07/06/2012


Congr8s dear... Have gr8 life ahead............


----------



## aph1985

Alex997 said:


> Hello,
> We submitted some additional pics for the wedding however CO,mentioned that "Saptapadi" and invocation of holy fire is must under the hindu marriage act! We had a court marriage and a few other ceremonies were performed but not these two,due to a few other constraints as well.
> Could someone please comment if there has been a precedence for granting/rejecting such applications?
> We are extremely tensed! Had we known this,we could have done better as far as the photos go.sigh.
> Looking forward to hearing from any one.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Alex


We were told by our agent that CO will ask for traditional marriage ceremony pictures... These days Aus is very strict... May be now you can do a dummy ceremony and send the pics..

A friend has same issue. He married in court and no traditional ceremony.. So, he had to go back to India just to get the pictures taken.

They will not reject your visa but will delay it untill you supply the pictures...

APH


----------



## aph1985

japsi said:


> True,
> i have been talking to my CO in every couple weeks and my CO ask for interview, which will me on 20th june, lets see how long more they gonna take after interview...
> Thanks...


Who is your CO?? (If the firm rules applies to mention)

APH


----------



## subsar

*Visa Grant*

Hi

I just rang up AHC and i was surprised to hear that my visa was granted on 5th of june. But i didnt receive any email. But the operator said that my visa grant email was sent on 5th June and she asked me to sent the passport. May be they might have missed out one letter. I have sent email to CO again asking to sent the email again...


----------



## vimo

Chiks said:


> Congr8s dear... Have gr8 life ahead............


Thanks mate, best wishes for ur visa.


----------



## Chiks

aph1985 said:


> We were told by our agent that CO will ask for traditional marriage ceremony pictures... These days Aus is very strict... May be now you can do a dummy ceremony and send the pics..
> 
> A friend has same issue. He married in court and no traditional ceremony.. So, he had to go back to India just to get the pictures taken.
> 
> They will not reject your visa but will delay it untill you supply the pictures...
> 
> APH


Soo when your freind get visa?? how much time it delays in getting visa in this type of situation??


----------



## Chiks

vimo said:


> Thanks mate, best wishes for ur visa.


Thanks lot for good wishes its needed......


----------



## Chiks

subsar said:


> Hi
> 
> I just rang up AHC and i was surprised to hear that my visa was granted on 5th of june. But i didnt receive any email. But the operator said that my visa grant email was sent on 5th June and she asked me to sent the passport. May be they might have missed out one letter. I have sent email to CO again asking to sent the email again...


Congr8s Substar after long wait finally u got...... Happy for u..... have gr8 life in aus.........


----------



## mlwp

Congrats subsar...... enjoy...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## subsar

*Hurray*

Good bye to 8 months wait
Good bye to emails
Good bye to phone calls and hold
Good bye to this forum
Good bye to all the members who supported me.

To be honest i am not that happy about the visa grant because of the fact that those officials who made the delay can never give back my precious time of 8 months wasted. Time wasted is wasted. I will certainty write a letter to complaints and compliment section which will atleast help others in the future...

DOL : 10/10/2011
CO : 13/12/2011
ADD docs sent : 17/02/2012
Interview letter sent on: 30/04/2012
Interview held on : 24/05/2012(was asked spelling for apple) useless interview
Visa granted : 05/06/2012

Grant letter sent by senior visa officer H S toady. ( visa was granted on 05th june but they forgot to send me email and today i requested them to sent me grant letter)

There was no email about file being transferred to senior case officer. I wish all the best for all the applicants who are missing their partner.


----------



## japsi

subsar said:


> Hi
> 
> I just rang up AHC and i was surprised to hear that my visa was granted on 5th of june. But i didnt receive any email. But the operator said that my visa grant email was sent on 5th June and she asked me to sent the passport. May be they might have missed out one letter. I have sent email to CO again asking to sent the email again...


congrats subsar 
hope Ill get my visa ryt after my interview...


----------



## japsi

aph1985 said:


> Who is your CO?? (If the firm rules applies to mention)
> 
> APH


u can see all my details on spreadsheet..
Thanks...


----------



## subsar

japsi said:


> congrats subsar
> hope Ill get my visa ryt after my interview...



once you attend the interview, within next 15 working days you will get it. For instance i had interview on 24th may and got visa on 5th June, so only 10 days. It all depends on how good u handle the interview. There is only one key to make the interview successful, which is speaking the truth. when u speak the truth you dont have to remember what u answered, but if u lie you will be trapped...If u don't remember something, just tell them your forgot. don't try to generate answer bcoz they r smarter than u. For example they asked me what was the first movie we watched, and i just told her i dont remember as we have watched 100's of movies. be a normal person. As soon your interview session completes your partner will be called straight away before you leave the embassy gate and remember your phone will be with security. so advice your partner to keep the phone free and in a noise free environment. Just in case if ur partner doesn't attend the call then she will be sent an interview letter which will make a big delay in processing ur file. im just telling you what i know out of my experience and i hope you will find it helpful..


----------



## japsi

subsar said:


> once you attend the interview, within next 15 working days you will get it. For instance i had interview on 24th may and got visa on 5th June, so only 10 days. It all depends on how good u handle the interview. There is only one key to make the interview successful, which is speaking the truth. when u speak the truth you dont have to remember what u answered, but if u lie you will be trapped...If u don't remember something, just tell them your forgot. don't try to generate answer bcoz they r smarter than u. For example they asked me what was the first movie we watched, and i just told her i dont remember as we have watched 100's of movies. be a normal person. As soon your interview session completes your partner will be called straight away before you leave the embassy gate and remember your phone will be with security. so advice your partner to keep the phone free and in a noise free environment. Just in case if ur partner doesn't attend the call then she will be sent an interview letter which will make a big delay in processing ur file. im just telling you what i know out of my experience and i hope you will find it helpful..


Thanks a lot man, I really appreciate for ur help...


----------



## Vik_Akansha

*309/100*

Hii All,

We have lodged spouse visa application on 13/10/11 and we have been waiting for the decision for last 8 months.

After waiting for seven and a half months, we found out that case officer didn't process our file because she had some confusion and she didn't bother to clear the confusion from us for last seven and a half months.

We have been accused of providing misleading information on phone by CO. Does anyone know if department records all telephonic conversation? We would like to have the records of all telephonic conversation with CO, so things wil get cleared.

Dealing with CO has been the most stressful experience for both of us. If she had some confusion, why didn't she ask for it for more than 7 months? what was she waiting for?


----------



## Guest

They probably do record the calls but getting hold of them would be difficult unless you are based in a country where there are data protection laws. But even then the laws in Aus and the UK allow them to withold them in some circumstances such as national security. 

Does India have data protection laws?


----------



## Vik_Akansha

*309/100*



_shel said:


> They probably do record the calls but getting hold of them would be difficult unless you are based in a country where there are data protection laws. But even then the laws in Aus and the UK allow them to withold them in some circumstances such as national security.
> 
> Does India have data protection laws?


Thanks for reply, not sure if India have data protection laws. I would find out.


----------



## depind

Indefinite said:


> Hi recently I have been allocated CO for my general skill migration visa application, I have been requested to obtain medical and PCC of my spouse. Once getting PR do I require to re-do medical and PCC for my spouse for visa subsclass 309 and 100? DIAC has already verified my spouse medical and PCC will it make decision of my spouse's visa application quicker or my wife will have to wait? How long does it take to get finalised my application?



I have not quite understood your concern , can you be more specific?,
As my case is regarding spouse visa 309 only where i am already in Australia and my wife is in India waiting for the visa to be granted from nearly 5 months.
As per your mail what i have understood is that u have applied for PR for you and your partner together, if am not wrong, I am not quite sure of the processing time but you can check the following website for you GSM subclass 175 visa application
immi.gov


----------



## Indefinite

depind said:


> I have not quite understood your concern , can you be more specific?,
> As my case is regarding spouse visa 309 only where i am already in Australia and my wife is in India waiting for the visa to be granted from nearly 5 months.
> As per your mail what i have understood is that u have applied for PR for you and your partner together, if am not wrong, I am not quite sure of the processing time but you can check the following website for you GSM subclass 175 visa application
> immi.gov


:confused2: Sorry mate you didn't get me. I applied for General skill migration visa (PR) subclass 885 on 6th of oct 2009 in Australia. I got married in December 2011. I notified DIAC about my change of circumstances and updated status "MARRIED". My partner is in India and she has never been in Australia. I was allocated case officer for 885 visa on 4 th june 2012 and I was requested for medical and PCC of me as well as my wife. My wife wasn't added in my application she has been recognised as a non-migrating applicant. So my concern is that DIAC has already asked for medical and pcc of my wife and I am 100% sure after submitting thos docse I will be granted PR within 15 days if everything goes well. The straight after that I will apply visa subclass 309 and 100 for my spouse, so my question is will I have to provide Medical and PCC again of my wife even they are not 1 month old. An another question is, DIAC will have already verified my partner's medical and PCC with my 885 application, so will it cut time waiting of my 309 and 100 visa application and will be forwarded to final decision so I don't have to wait 5 to 7 months?


----------



## Indefinite

Indefinite said:


> :confused2: Sorry mate you didn't get me. I applied for General skill migration visa (PR) subclass 885 on 6th of oct 2009 in Australia. I got married in December 2011. I notified DIAC about my change of circumstances and updated status "MARRIED". My partner is in India and she has never been in Australia. I was allocated case officer for 885 visa on 4 th june 2012 and I was requested for medical and PCC of me as well as my wife. My wife wasn't added in my application she has been recognised as a non-migrating applicant. So my concern is that DIAC has already asked for medical and pcc of my wife and I am 100% sure after submitting thos docse I will be granted PR within 15 days if everything goes well. The straight after that I will apply visa subclass 309 and 100 for my spouse, so my question is will I have to provide Medical and PCC again of my wife even they are not 1 month old. An another question is, DIAC will have already verified my partner's medical and PCC with my 885 application, so will it cut time waiting of my 309 and 100 visa application and will be forwarded to final decision so I don't have to wait 5 to 7 months?


Yesterday, I sent a query to Immigration minister chris bowen regarding processing time issues of 309 and 100.


----------



## Indefinite

*confused!!!*



depind said:


> I have not quite understood your concern , can you be more specific?,
> As my case is regarding spouse visa 309 only where i am already in Australia and my wife is in India waiting for the visa to be granted from nearly 5 months.
> As per your mail what i have understood is that u have applied for PR for you and your partner together, if am not wrong, I am not quite sure of the processing time but you can check the following website for you GSM subclass 175 visa application
> immi.gov


I think DIAC will not ask for pcc and medical of my wife when applying for 309 and 100 becuase DIAC has already asked for them while processing my 885 application. I think DIAC is doing smart thing now.


----------



## Aussie_star

Hi guys,what's happening any news from anyone in last few days?***************


----------



## Apocalyptic

Vik_Akansha said:


> Hii All,
> 
> We have lodged spouse visa application on 13/10/11 and we have been waiting for the decision for last 8 months.
> 
> After waiting for seven and a half months, we found out that case officer didn't process our file because she had some confusion and she didn't bother to clear the confusion from us for last seven and a half months.
> 
> We have been accused of providing misleading information on phone by CO. Does anyone know if department records all telephonic conversation? We would like to have the records of all telephonic conversation with CO, so things wil get cleared.
> 
> Dealing with CO has been the most stressful experience for both of us. If she had some confusion, why didn't she ask for it for more than 7 months? what was she waiting for?


Yes, you can request for all the records/conversation/notes held by immigration by simply requesting under FOI, but it will only happpen once a decision is made for the visa application. You need to fill a form requesting all the information held against visa application decision. See FOI under immi.gov.au for more information.


----------



## Marcus1988

*phone number*



subsar said:


> Hi
> 
> I just rang up AHC and i was surprised to hear that my visa was granted on 5th of june. But i didnt receive any email. But the operator said that my visa grant email was sent on 5th June and she asked me to sent the passport. May be they might have missed out one letter. I have sent email to CO again asking to sent the email again...


hi can some one please provide me the phone number, so that I can talk to an actual person rather than the tape. your help is much appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Marcus1988

Indefinite said:


> Yesterday, I sent a query to Immigration minister chris bowen regarding processing time issues of 309 and 100.


hi mate, i did this a month back and got a call from their office stating that the minister has now power in matters of immigration. and will have to wait reply from case officer, also i was advised to apply for visitor visa while awaiting the decision. let me know if you get something positive back. these guys are bloody hopeless.


----------



## Aussie_star

Marcus1988 said:


> hi can some one please provide me the phone number, so that I can talk to an actual person rather than the tape. your help is much appreciated. thanks.


Hi there
When you ring AHC do not choose the partner visa option which is no. 3
They never answer that line but instead you choose the other visas option and will answer your call then explain to the operator that you have been trying on the other line but no one is answering the call.
Than they will ask you to provide the file no or the passport no to talk any further
We have done it three times but they will not let you to speak to your CO,at least you can get the status of your file from them
I hope this helps.


----------



## Marcus1988

Aussie_star said:


> Hi there
> When you ring AHC do not choose the partner visa option which is no. 3
> They never answer that line but instead you choose the other visas option and will answer your call then explain to the operator that you have been trying on the other line but no one is answering the call.
> Than they will ask you to provide the file no or the passport no to talk any further
> We have done it three times but they will not let you to speak to your CO,at least you can get the status of your file from them
> I hope this helps.


thanks very much for the tip. ill keep my fingers crossed, and keep you posted. thanks again


----------



## depind

Hi ,

Can anyone let me know what is the time after the case has been *forwarded to final decision* in order to get* visa granted *and then when do we need to send the passport for stamping

Thanks


----------



## RockMeOn

depind said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can anyone let me know what is the time after the case has been *forwarded to final decision* in order to get* visa granted *and then when do we need to send the passport for stamping
> 
> Thanks


You will be notified with the visa grant email and then you will need to forward the passport to VFS.


----------



## depind

RockMeOn said:


> You will be notified with the visa grant email and then you will need to forward the passport to VFS.



Thanks 
Any idea of wait period inbetween


----------



## RockMeOn

depind said:


> Thanks
> Any idea of wait period inbetween


The spreadsheet will give you a better indication on the time-frame. But looking at it - seems like if your file is forwarded for the final decision within 3-4 months, the senior CO will take another 6-8 weeks to approve the visa. But if your case is forwarded - say after 5-6 months - the senior CO will approve it within a week or two.


----------



## depind

RockMeOn said:


> The spreadsheet will give you a better indication on the time-frame. But looking at it - seems like if your file is forwarded for the final decision within 3-4 months, the senior CO will take another 6-8 weeks to approve the visa. But if your case is forwarded - say after 5-6 months - the senior CO will approve it within a week or two.


How can i get the spreadsheet , i mean from where ?
It has been nearly 5 - 6 months and last week that is on 07/06/2012 it was forwarded to final decision, so we can expect within a week or two. 

Thanks


----------



## RockMeOn

depind said:


> How can i get the spreadsheet , i mean from where ?
> It has been nearly 5 - 6 months and last week that is on 07/06/2012 it was forwarded to final decision, so we can expect within a week or two.
> 
> Thanks



I would hope yes, unless you had any complexity in providing the document requested by your CO?? You can check the spreadsheet here http://goo.gl/qoL9z

BTW, your name is already listed in the spreadsheet at Row No. 23!

Cheers


----------



## purplepride2

Yahoo!!! got the visa after 7 odd months. sent for stamping....off 2 ozzz very soon.


----------



## Guddu33

purplepride2 said:


> Yahoo!!! got the visa after 7 odd months. sent for stamping....off 2 ozzz very soon.


Congrats


----------



## shamkalra

depind said:


> hi ,
> 
> can anyone let me know what is the time after the case has been *forwarded to final decision* in order to get* visa granted *and then when do we need to send the passport for stamping
> 
> thanks


in our case d/o/l 14/02/2012 co appointed 26/03/2012 and additional documents medical submitted on 14/04/2012. Co forwarded to sco for final decision on 26/04/2012.but after that no reply


----------



## RockMeOn

purplepride2 said:


> Yahoo!!! got the visa after 7 odd months. sent for stamping....off 2 ozzz very soon.


Congrats, happy united :clap2::clap2:


----------



## FlyOz2012

Hey guys I am also asking the same question like some of the previous post in this forum, today I called AHC n asked about my case, she told me all the document requirement is complete n has been forwarded for the final decision on 8th of June 2012. Since I filed my visa on 2nd of Dec 2011, I expect my visa to be granted soon still can anyone tell me about the approx waiting period after it's been forwarded for the final decision.


----------



## RockMeOn

FlyOz2012 said:


> Hey guys I am also asking the same question like some of the previous post in this forum, today I called AHC n asked about my case, she told me all the document requirement is complete n has been forwarded for the final decision on 8th of June 2012. Since I filed my visa on 2nd of Dec 2011, I expect my visa to be granted soon still can anyone tell me about the approx waiting period after it's been forwarded for the final decision.



Hopefully you will get your visa within 2 weeks of time-frame! :amen: All the best...


----------



## Marcus1988

FlyOz2012 said:


> Hey guys I am also asking the same question like some of the previous post in this forum, today I called AHC n asked about my case, she told me all the document requirement is complete n has been forwarded for the final decision on 8th of June 2012. Since I filed my visa on 2nd of Dec 2011, I expect my visa to be granted soon still can anyone tell me about the approx waiting period after it's been forwarded for the final decision.


I also called them up and was told that my wife's visa application has been forwarded for the final decision on 11/06/12. we filed our visa on 13/01/12, so I hope you get your visa very soon, followed by us according to the priority of date of lodgement. good luck


----------



## depind

shamkalra said:


> in our case d/o/l 14/02/2012 co appointed 26/03/2012 and additional documents medical submitted on 14/04/2012. Co forwarded to sco for final decision on 26/04/2012.but after that no reply


since your case has been within 3-4 months it will take nearly 6-8 weeks for the visa to be granted after been sent to final decision as per the info i have did u update u r proceedings in the spreadsheet which u can anlayze with others


----------



## angelangel

shamkalra said:


> in our case d/o/l 14/02/2012 co appointed 26/03/2012 and additional documents medical submitted on 14/04/2012. Co forwarded to sco for final decision on 26/04/2012.but after that no reply


Hey mine was exactly same, same date of lodgement nd forwarded file I got my visa on 10th may how come u still waiting?


----------



## FlyOz2012

@RockMeOn n Marcus1988
Thanks you so much guys, hope will get our visa soon, Amen !!


----------



## Chiks

purplepride2 said:


> Yahoo!!! got the visa after 7 odd months. sent for stamping....off 2 ozzz very soon.


Congr8s dear....... Have gr8 ahead...........


----------



## Guddu33

Marcus1988 said:


> I also called them up and was told that my wife's visa application has been forwarded for the final decision on 11/06/12. we filed our visa on 13/01/12, so I hope you get your visa very soon, followed by us according to the priority of date of lodgement. good luck


Good Luck Marcus...your wife will get visa very soon...


----------



## Guddu33

FlyOz2012 said:


> Hey guys I am also asking the same question like some of the previous post in this forum, today I called AHC n asked about my case, she told me all the document requirement is complete n has been forwarded for the final decision on 8th of June 2012. Since I filed my visa on 2nd of Dec 2011, I expect my visa to be granted soon still can anyone tell me about the approx waiting period after it's been forwarded for the final decision.


All the best....u would get visa very soon may be within a week


----------



## FlyOz2012

Thanks Guddu33 ..... Cheers !!


----------



## mlwp

*i don't have my original passport with me now , so shall i use first and last page of passport or should i need to stamp all pages of my passport copy to have my medicals done ???.......*


----------



## Apocalyptic

mlwp said:


> *i don't have my original passport with me now , so shall i use first and last page of passport or should i need to stamp all pages of my passport copy to have my medicals done ???.......*


u mean u have send your passport without ur medicals done... where is ur Passport?


----------



## Ajac

RockMeOn said:


> The spreadsheet will give you a better indication on the time-frame. But looking at it - seems like if your file is forwarded for the final decision within 3-4 months, the senior CO will take another 6-8 weeks to approve the visa. But if your case is forwarded - say after 5-6 months - the senior CO will approve it within a week or two.


Thank you verymuch for this detail


----------



## RockMeOn

angelangel said:


> Hey mine was exactly same, same date of lodgement nd forwarded file I got my visa on 10th may how come u still waiting?


Your case was different from many of the cases mentioned on this forum. You applied for a Fiance visa in Nov 2011 that's why you got priority.


----------



## Aussie_star

Any news today guys?


----------



## married and lost

One more week of frustration added!!!
Anyone wid a good news for this week?


----------



## Chiks

Hey All have u seen spread sheet..........Panther has granted the visa on 14.06.12.................and DOL is 09.02.12.............


----------



## June132012

Can anyone give me the link to spreadsheat partner visa 309... I am new to this forum..


----------



## June132012

Medicals, pcc, afp submitted along with file... Coz they were needed for my husband'sPR . I have spend one year in aus as a dependant on my husband,,this may help,( i think so),,i submit marriage pics, call history and other relationship proof when applied as dependant(485),so relationship is already prooved... This time i again attach all docs from Checklist.. Is there any case like me????


----------



## June132012

Its very long to get partner visa approval,,, i applied on 13 june 2012...so we both want to join each other again... I spend one year in aus as a dependant in 485 of my husband... If i will apply for visitor visa,and it get approval,, and i leave india then
Does the time to process partner visa application increase, as they dont bother to process file???? And when they send file for final assesment,,,, what is the procesure then...either they will tell to leave aus to give result of file OR what??????


----------



## Apocalyptic

June13 said:


> Its very long to get partner visa approval,,, i applied on 13 june 2012...so we both want to join each other again... I spend one year in aus as a dependant in 485 of my husband... If i will apply for visitor visa,and it get approval,, and i leave india then
> Does the time to process partner visa application increase, as they dont bother to process file???? And when they send file for final assesment,,,, what is the procesure then...either they will tell to leave aus to give result of file OR what??????


Yes, once ur visa application has met all the requirements, CO will notify you to leave the country and submit ur passport to the AHC.... Not sure if tourist visa ha sgot any impact on the spouse visa application of the fact they have to follow the same procedure within their specified timeline.


----------



## Marcus1988

*not long to go now.....*



married and lost said:


> One more week of frustration added!!!
> Anyone wid a good news for this week?


Just called the AHAC regarding the update, was told that my file is a priority and should get a answer within 15 days from the SCO. (DOL 13/01/12) any one else with an update?


----------



## married and lost

Marcus1988 said:


> Just called the AHAC regarding the update, was told that my file is a priority and should get a answer within 15 days from the SCO. (DOL 13/01/12) any one else with an update?


Thanks for the suggestion mate!!! Will try it today!


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

alright I have been trying to call AHC for the last week on +91 1141221000, Option 3 for partner Visa. They just read out the 6 to 7 month mantra and keep repeating....how the hell are you suppose to talk to an operator? can someone help?


----------



## Marcus1988

hiddenAnomoly said:


> alright I have been trying to call AHC for the last week on +91 1141221000, Option 3 for partner Visa. They just read out the 6 to 7 month mantra and keep repeating....how the hell are you suppose to talk to an operator? can someone help?


mate just go for option 1 and then 2 to talk to a AHAC officer. tell her that you want to know the status of the application, have passport number and Name handy. good luck.


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

Marcus1988 said:


> mate just go for option 1 and then 2 to talk to a AHAC officer. tell her that you want to know the status of the application, have passport number and Name handy. good luck.


I spoke to them but they don't let you speak to the CO. Is there a way to convince them so they can let you speak to your CO? Do you just have to act angry?


----------



## Aussie_star

They will never let you to speak to you CO we have tried many times.they do not listen to you and keep on repeating that you ask them what ever we want to know but do not transfer the call to the CO
They will say that the CO will contact you if he/she need any further document or clarification .
But they can at least give you an idea about current status of your file and thats the best you can expect from them.They do not understand anyone's feelings.


----------



## Chiks

*No Updates*

I think this year’s visa allocation budget is completed as we didn’t get any updates since long time.........


----------



## Alex997

Wife's visa application file was forwarded to decision maker today.


----------



## Chiks

Alex997 said:


> Wife's visa application file was forwarded to decision maker today.


Whts your DOL?


----------



## Alex997

Letter received from case officer requesting to be off shore!...didn't expect it just minutes after the interview...


----------



## Alex997

chiks said:


> whts your dol?


30/01/2012


----------



## FlyOz2012

Hey guys just got a mail from SCO for the visa grant ....... Yayyyy feeling so so happy.

May everyone of us here get our visa's soon asap.

God bless everyone !!


----------



## shamkalra

flyoz2012 said:


> hey guys just got a mail from sco for the visa grant ....... Yayyyy feeling so so happy.
> 
> May everyone of us here get our visa's soon asap.
> 
> God bless everyone !!


what is your d/o/l


----------



## Chiks

FlyOz2012 said:


> Hey guys just got a mail from SCO for the visa grant ....... Yayyyy feeling so so happy.
> 
> May everyone of us here get our visa's soon asap.
> 
> God bless everyone !!


Congratulation Mate……….Happy Happy Na !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chiks

Alex997 said:


> Letter received from case officer requesting to be off shore!...didn't expect it just minutes after the interview...


So ready to get visa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlyOz2012

@shamkalra:
DOL -> 1st Dec 2011

@Chiks:
Cheers Mate !!


----------



## Aish12345

FlyOz2012 said:


> @shamkalra:
> DOL -> 1st Dec 2011
> 
> @Chiks:
> Cheers Mate !!


Hey congrats....
Please update the spreadsheet ... Hav a gr8 life ahead


----------



## mlwp

FlyOz2012 said:


> Hey guys just got a mail from SCO for the visa grant ....... Yayyyy feeling so so happy.
> 
> May everyone of us here get our visa's soon asap.
> 
> God bless everyone !!


Congratssss!!!!!


----------



## shamkalra

after applying for spouse visa on 30/01/2012, you have moved to australia on tourist visa and now SCO has asked you to be on offshore to decide your visa .Give full details of your visa application lodged


----------



## shamkalra

Alex997 said:


> Letter received from case officer requesting to be off shore!...didn't expect it just minutes after the interview...


After applying offshore spouse visa you have moved to Australia on tourist visa and when you were granted tourist visa and for how much time .please explain because we have to file a spouse visa first and then after few days tourist visa

Thanks


----------



## Alex997

Hi Shyam,
My wife was granted tourist visa for 6 months.
We applied immediately the day after we lodged the spouse visa.


----------



## Alex997

Chiks said:


> So ready to get visa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yup!
Hope and wish the best for all the folks waiting!
May you all,get yours very soon!


----------



## June132012

Hi alex,,, can you plz tell us d/o/l of visitor visa for your wife.... So that i can make arrangement to apply for visitor visa... I know time frame can be different for me but it can give me rough idea .... Plz its necessary for me to know....


----------



## June132012

And also date of visitor visa grant???? Plz i will be very thankful to u....


----------



## FlyOz2012

@mlwp:
Thanks mate, 

Cheers !! 

@shamkalra:
Hey buddy just saw some of your postings, couldn't resist to tell you, just file the spouse n then may be the very next day file for tourist visa.

In my case CO for tourist visa clearly told me that we saw your application for spouse n we can give you a tourist visa for 6 months (we filed for a 12 month tourist visa) because you have to be in India at the time of decision for Spouse Visa as in if this application approves you need to send passport n stuff for stamping. They asked as well if you have any further questions or any special requirement regarding this 6 month span as well, you will not believe I got my tourist visa within 2 working days

DOL of Spouse Visa : 1st Dec 2011
DOL of Tourist Visa : 2nd Dec 2011
Tourist Visa Granted : 6th Dec 2011
Spouse Visa Granted : 20th Jun 2012

For spouse visa if you have submitted all the docs n stuff properly as per requirement then just wait for it's standard processing time of 6-7 months, don't panic things will definitely work positive, I don't think AHC is that fussy for genuine cases.

I hope somewhat my case info might help you.


----------



## FlyOz2012

@June 13, 2012:
I have posted some info above for shamkalra you could have a look at it. 

N most important thing just don't panic mate, things will definitely come out positive 

Amen !!


----------



## Aussie_star

japsi said:


> congrats subsar
> hope Ill get my visa ryt after my interview...


Hi japsi
How Was your interview at AHC and what did they say?can you please share with all of us?

Thanks


----------



## RockMeOn

FlyOz2012 said:


> @June 13, 2012:
> I have posted some info above for shamkalra you could have a look at it.
> 
> N most important thing just don't panic mate, things will definitely come out positive
> 
> Amen !!



Congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Alex997

June13 said:


> Hi alex,,, can you plz tell us d/o/l of visitor visa for your wife.... So that i can make arrangement to apply for visitor visa... I know time frame can be different for me but it can give me rough idea .... Plz its necessary for me to know....


 Hello June,
I couldn't agree more than what Flyoz has talked about.
Our agent applied for spouse visa on 30/1/2012 and the next day,with a covering letter,explaining that the spouse application was in already and that wife would prefer to experience Australia, he put in a tourist application as well.
Tourist was done in 2 days.surpriingly they did not put the no further stay condition either!. We applied for 12 months but got it for 6.
As for being out of Australia,the letter states that one need not be in India,you can go to any place which has Australian high commission near by to have the visa evidenced.

Cheers!


----------



## shamkalra

FlyOz2012 said:


> @mlwp:
> Thanks mate,
> 
> Cheers !!
> 
> @shamkalra:
> Hey buddy just saw some of your postings, couldn't resist to tell you, just file the spouse n then may be the very next day file for tourist visa.
> 
> In my case CO for tourist visa clearly told me that we saw your application for spouse n we can give you a tourist visa for 6 months (we filed for a 12 month tourist visa) because you have to be in India at the time of decision for Spouse Visa as in if this application approves you need to send passport n stuff for stamping. They asked as well if you have any further questions or any special requirement regarding this 6 month span as well, you will not believe I got my tourist visa within 2 working days
> 
> DOL of Spouse Visa : 1st Dec 2011
> DOL of Tourist Visa : 2nd Dec 2011
> Tourist Visa Granted : 6th Dec 2011
> Spouse Visa Granted : 20th Jun 2012
> 
> For spouse visa if you have submitted all the docs n stuff properly as per requirement then just wait for it's standard processing time of 6-7 months, don't panic things will definitely work positive, I don't think AHC is that fussy for genuine cases.
> 
> I hope somewhat my case info might help you.


Thank you very much for the timely suggestions and we will be filing spouse visa next week and after one or two days tourist visa


----------



## anaya

Hey guys just saw some of your postings, couldn't resist to ask you, we filed the spouse n then applied for tourist visa.

In my case CO for tourist visa clearly told me that we saw your application for spouse n we can give you a tourist visa for 3 months (we filed for a 6 month tourist visa). There is no condition of no further stay on my visa.But my visa is abt to expire now in july. what shud i do?

DOL of Spouse Visa : 23 Feb 2012
Date of Tourist Visa grant : 12-March-2012
Entered Aus: 9- april-2012
Acknowledgement for receiving additional docs for spouse by CO : 11 may 2012
Tourist visa expiry: 9-july-2012

after that no communication??
what now?


----------



## japsi

Aussie_star said:


> Hi japsi
> How Was your interview at AHC and what did they say?can you please share with all of us?
> 
> Thanks


hey buddy,
yeah my interview went good, that went for about 1 hour n ryt after my interview my CO called my wife n asked same questions n tally them if our answers were same, n i gave him big thick book of phone bills for couple months since we were apart n gave him more pic. n few other documents n that's it pretty much. He said will give decision by next month.

Thanks....


----------



## RockMeOn

japsi said:


> hey buddy,
> yeah my interview went good, that went for about 1 hour n ryt after my interview my CO called my wife n asked same questions n tally them if our answers were same, n i gave him big thick book of phone bills for couple months since we were apart n gave him more pic. n few other documents n that's it pretty much. He said will give decision by next month.
> 
> Thanks....


All the best mate... May be you can enlighten us all that what kind of questions were asked? It would help many of us to be prepare in advance?

Cheers


----------



## RockMeOn

anaya said:


> Hey guys just saw some of your postings, couldn't resist to ask you, we filed the spouse n then applied for tourist visa.
> 
> In my case CO for tourist visa clearly told me that we saw your application for spouse n we can give you a tourist visa for 3 months (we filed for a 6 month tourist visa). There is no condition of no further stay on my visa.But my visa is abt to expire now in july. what shud i do?
> 
> DOL of Spouse Visa : 23 Feb 2012
> Date of Tourist Visa grant : 12-March-2012
> Entered Aus: 9- april-2012
> Acknowledgement for receiving additional docs for spouse by CO : 11 may 2012
> Tourist visa expiry: 9-july-2012
> 
> after that no communication??
> what now?


Hi Anaya,

The best thing will be to check this spreadsheet http://goo.gl/qoL9z . It will give you an indication that whose file was lodged close to your file. I am not sure whether the tourist visa can be extended or not (considering that there is no further stay condition), but I am sure some of the expats here would be able to answer your question. 

Meanwhile, can I also ask you to fill in your details in the spreadsheet (mentioned above) so it can assist other expats to judge the time-frame of Spouse Visa?

All the best!


----------



## anaya

Hi RockMeOn

thanks for ur reply..
how did u know that ur visa was sent for final assessment?? did u recieve an email?


----------



## RockMeOn

anaya said:


> Hi RockMeOn
> 
> thanks for ur reply..
> how did u know that ur visa was sent for final assessment?? did u recieve an email?



Yes, I received an email from the CO. Its actually a standard email which reads as below:

_Dear Client

This email refers to application for a Partner visa.

I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.

To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision.

Yours sincerely_


----------



## anaya

RockMeOn said:


> Yes, I received an email from the CO. Its actually a standard email which reads as below:
> 
> _Dear Client
> 
> This email refers to application for a Partner visa.
> 
> I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.
> 
> To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision.
> 
> Yours sincerely_



oh ok..the last email i got from my CO was:

The documents have been received and linked to the application. Further assessment of the same shall be done within the next few weeks. I will be in contact with you if there is anything further I need from you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision via e-mail.


Please note that the Department’s global service standard for partner visas is 12 months. Applications lodged in New Delhi are currently taking up to 7 months (from the date of lodgement) to finalise, which is well within the DIAC global service standard.

does tht mean qued for final decision??


----------



## RockMeOn

anaya said:


> oh ok..the last email i got from my CO was:
> 
> The documents have been received and linked to the application. Further assessment of the same shall be done within the next few weeks. I will be in contact with you if there is anything further I need from you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision via e-mail.
> 
> 
> Please note that the Department’s global service standard for partner visas is 12 months. Applications lodged in New Delhi are currently taking up to 7 months (from the date of lodgement) to finalise, which is well within the DIAC global service standard.
> 
> does tht mean qued for final decision??



Yeah possibly, but it's more like a confirmation that they have received the additional documents and now the decision will be made within next few weeks. All the best


----------



## June132012

Hi alex,, my point is just this that i want to apply tourist visa 1 month after my spouse visa app just to make sure processing of partner visa can be done before the visitor visa expire... If i will apply after one month of partner visa,, then partner visa processing time will come within visitor visa limits.... ..Luckily U have many options to get visa grant but fly2 oz dont have like u... U can visit anywhere but he/ she cant,,, have to back to india.... .. I dont want any this type of condition on my visa.. But nothin is in my hand... Its hard to leave ur husband alone, i dont want to remember that moment of separation at sydney airport ..... And cant repeat it again if i got tourist visa but my file of spouse visa didnt finalise during my stay in aus in future....thats why i want to take a break of 1 month b/ w spouse and tourist visa... Thanx alex for your help dear

@fly2 oz......thanx for your kind advice and info...... Thanks to both of u again


----------



## June132012

Hi anaya,,,,, you can definitely extend visa as avisitor.... Make appointment and go there with d all documents required.... You can extend visa upto 12 months in total if there is no 'no further stay' condition.... After 12 months u can extend if there are exceptional circumstances( very rare)..... But just bear in mind go immigration office just one or two days before your visitor visa expiry... If you get extension,, then it will cease your present visa...... This is just a precaution just to spend more time as much as possible.... They will give u 3 months visa very easily but 6 months extension with requests( try to convinse them with reasons)... Best of luck..... This is my personal experience.....


----------



## anaya

June13 said:


> Hi anaya,,,,, you can definitely extend visa as avisitor.... Make appointment and go there with d all documents required.... You can extend visa upto 12 months in total if there is no 'no further stay' condition.... After 12 months u can extend if there are exceptional circumstances( very rare)..... But just bear in mind go immigration office just one or two days before your visitor visa expiry... If you get extension,, then it will cease your present visa...... This is just a precaution just to spend more time as much as possible.... They will give u 3 months visa very easily but 6 months extension with requests( try to convinse them with reasons)... Best of luck..... This is my personal experience.....


Hi

thanks for your reply..bt wht reason shud i give dem for extending the visa??
i dnt think waiting for spouse visa is a good one??


----------



## Abhay

Hi i m new in this forum . My dol is 14 feb 2012 and now i have recvd a standard mail from my co 
" Please note that your application has been queued for decision.  Once your application reaches the front of the queue, a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer.  If any further information is required at that time we will contact you.  Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision." 

Pls tell if anyone else is in same situation. And how long thy take after this?


----------



## Abhay

anaya said:


> oh ok..the last email i got from my CO was:
> 
> The documents have been received and linked to the application. Further assessment of the same shall be done within the next few weeks. I will be in contact with you if there is anything further I need from you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision via e-mail.
> 
> 
> Please note that the Department’s global service standard for partner visas is 12 months. Applications lodged in New Delhi are currently taking up to 7 months (from the date of lodgement) to finalise, which is well within the DIAC global service standard.
> 
> does tht mean qued for final decision??





Wen did they send u email ?


----------



## anaya

Abhay said:


> Wen did they send u email ?


on 11th may 2012


----------



## Abhay

RockMeOn said:


> Yes, I received an email from the CO. Its actually a standard email which reads as below:
> 
> _Dear Client
> 
> This email refers to application for a Partner visa.
> 
> I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.
> 
> To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision.
> 
> Yours sincerely_


I have rcvd same mail . So do u have any idea how long we have to wait .wats yr dol?


----------



## swativerma

My dol is same as urs i.e 14 feb 2012, my file ws transferd to SCO on 26 april 2012, til today i hvnt received ny further reply...juz waitng, waiting nd waiting...


----------



## neelvashi

Hello Guys..
New to this forum. Just wondering if any of you have directly applied subclass 100.?

i have just applied subclass 100 for my wife as we have been married for more than 3 years and DIAC australia has advised me to do so.

My question is has anyone done something like this? if yes, Whats the time frame for 100?

Thank You


----------



## RockMeOn

Abhay said:


> I have rcvd same mail . So do u have any idea how long we have to wait .wats yr dol?


From my understanding they will approve visa between 4.5 months to 6 months, however few cases go beyond 6 months. You can check the pattern which is given in the spreadsheet as I have mentioned in my previous posts.

Cheers


----------



## hk2011

Hi ,

I am new to forum. My Visa sub class 309 is under processing.
My File was forwarder for final decision on May 25th 2012. 
i would like to know how much time it will take to get reply from SCO after it has been forwarded to final decision.


----------



## June132012

Hi

thanks for your reply..bt wht reason shud i give dem for extending the visa??
i dnt think waiting for spouse visa is a good one??



Whatever reason, say ur or ur spouse s birthday, marriage anniversary, if coming in near future... We want to celebrate together...Say that u r newly married couple, if u are, so want to spend more time as much as possible.......talk them nicely..... People sitting there are not that hard at heart ... I got need to go immi office many times, every time we interviewed nicely... They never refuse visa if u are elligible to apply.... And best thing my dear u r elligible.......... Just dont apply if ur wife have lived in aus for12 months in total in single visit.(in this case exceptional conditions apply where its hard to get visa)..... Try to convince them on new marriage basis-this advice was given to me by a case officer who took my interview.....


----------



## Abhay

neelvashi said:


> Hello Guys..
> New to this forum. Just wondering if any of you have directly applied subclass 100.?
> 
> i have just applied subclass 100 for my wife as we have been married for more than 3 years and DIAC australia has advised me to do so.
> 
> My question is has anyone done something like this? if yes, Whats the time frame for 100?
> 
> Thank You


Yeah our is same case . But i not sure if its 100 bcos our agent told they will approve 309 but wen i was interviewed by co then she said " we are more concerened about ur case bcos u have applied for permanent" 
We are also waiting its been 4 months . Lets see wat happens next. Wats yr dol? I think they are finalising files loadged in dec.


----------



## June132012

Hi, i have one question plz someone answer it....... In spreadsheet( timeline) of spouse visa,, there is column *Co assigned in days* what it shows??? In my timeline , there is letter 8 written below the column of co assigned in days.... What is this... I have not write it.. From where it come... Is there anyone who manage this spredsheat......Thanx in advance


----------



## swativerma

Abhay: Yup dese guys r lucky, i thnk till 9th feb date visa's hv been granted..hope v too get our visa soon...gud luck to u


----------



## RockMeOn

June13 said:


> Hi, i have one question plz someone answer it....... In spreadsheet( timeline) of spouse visa,, there is column *Co assigned in days* what it shows??? In my timeline , there is letter 8 written below the column of co assigned in days.... What is this... I have not write it.. From where it come... Is there anyone who manage this spredsheat......Thanx in advance


Mate these are auto-calculated cells which look-up for the difference between the Current Date and the date you lodged your file (13th June in your case).


----------



## RockMeOn

June13 said:


> Hi, i have one question plz someone answer it....... In spreadsheet( timeline) of spouse visa,, there is column *Co assigned in days* what it shows??? In my timeline , there is letter 8 written below the column of co assigned in days.... What is this... I have not write it.. From where it come... Is there anyone who manage this spredsheat......Thanx in advance


It also appears that there was a flaw in the spreadsheet as it was calculating "CO assigned in days" even though the case officer wasn't even assigned. I have now fixed up the formulas and it will show the correct value in the cell (and will not confuse anyone). You can check the spreadsheet for the changes.

Cheers


----------



## married and lost

Hey Guys,
I had mailed our CO and enquired abt the duration taking in decision being made on our file. it has been forwarded to SCO on 20th April. our DOL is 15 feb. 
I was informed that the further update can be expected by mid or end of July. 
From the CO's comments I am interpreting that the processes have slowed down for the Financial year end. so the visa grants would flow out after 1st July.
the above are my interpretations and views. but it may help some guys console and be content for few more days of this year.


----------



## Aussie_star

Hi everyone
What is happening at AHC ,we are waiting from 10th jan
Any good news from any one?


----------



## kavi

Hi All,
where can i find visa timeline spreadsheet???
Thanks
kavi


----------



## Deepakp

*Subclass 309/100*

HI Guys,

Thanks for all the support, my wife has got her temporary residency 309.

I filed for 309 and tourist visa together in December 2011 and we got the confirmation in around 5 months about her 309.

For all those who are in doubt about whether to file for tourist visa with 309 and whether filing for tourist visa will affect 309 timeline; I can assure you there is no issues in doing so.

Both the visas can be processed in parallel. Tourist visa comes in around 2-3 weeks and u guys can spend time together in Australia. 309 will take its own course and will come in around 5 months.

As medicals for 309 are done after case officer is allocated. you can get his/her 309 medicals in Australia itself and the spouse doesn't have to fly back for the same.

The spouse has to go out of Australia once the 309 is finalized which can be back to India or New Zealand basically any country outside Australia.

best of luck to you all.

Cheers,
Deepak


----------



## Deepakp

anaya said:


> Hi
> 
> thanks for your reply..bt wht reason shud i give dem for extending the visa??
> i dnt think waiting for spouse visa is a good one??


I think waiting for spouse visa and to spend time with spouse is vary valid reason and you should state the same.
If you lie and state some other reason, they may smell something fishy and may not extend it.

Cheers
D


----------



## Deepakp

Abhay said:


> I have rcvd same mail . So do u have any idea how long we have to wait .wats yr dol?


Max 2 weeks.

Cheers,
D


----------



## Deepakp

RockMeOn said:


> Yeah possibly, but it's more like a confirmation that they have received the additional documents and now the decision will be made within next few weeks. All the best


I don't think it has been queued for final decision yet, this is a confirmation saying your additional docs have been received and attached to your file. The mail about queuing for final decision states the purpose very clearly saying, it has been queued for final decision..

Cheers,
D


----------



## June132012

Hi all, i an going to apply tourist visa app...and have already applied my spouse visa.... What is the next step?? Should i notify AHC before applying tourist visa,, after applying or when i will get tourist visa and will leave india,,,,,only then i have to tell AHC ... i mean at what stage i have to tell AHC about it....thanx in advance,,,,plz someone answer it....


----------



## kavi

hi guys 
how can i add and update my visa information in the spreadsheet??
thanks


----------



## RockMeOn

kavi said:


> hi guys
> how can i add and update my visa information in the spreadsheet??
> thanks


Hi Kavi,

You can add your details in the spreadsheet which can be found here http://goo.gl/qoL9z

Cheers


----------



## neelvashi

Hi Abhay!

Can you please give me few details? we applied on 04/06/2012 directly subclass 100. so what exactly CO has told you guys? did CO called both of you and interviewed? 

Have your wife visited Australia before? 

What sort of questions were asked to both of you?

We actually got married on 20/02/2009. my wife has visited me here in australia two times and My case officer for my VB886 application has asked the medical and PCC for my wife as well in order to approve my PR here which was recently granted on 18/05/12.

And DIAC is well aware of ou genuine relationship. i applied "decision Ready" file along with
PCC and Medical. submitted lots of documents with the file. 

How long do they take to allocate a CO to the application?

Thanks..









Abhay said:


> Yeah our is same case . But i not sure if its 100 bcos our agent told they will approve 309 but wen i was interviewed by co then she said " we are more concerened about ur case bcos u have applied for permanent"
> We are also waiting its been 4 months . Lets see wat happens next. Wats yr dol? I think they are finalising files loadged in dec.


----------



## kavi

thanks a lot RockMeon!
I have uploaded my details!
cheers


----------



## Abhay

neelvashi said:


> Hi Abhay!
> 
> Can you please give me few details? we applied on 04/06/2012 directly subclass 100. so what exactly CO has told you guys? did CO called both of you and interviewed?
> 
> Have your wife visited Australia before?
> 
> What sort of questions were asked to both of you?
> 
> We actually got married on 20/02/2009. my wife has visited me here in australia two times and My case officer for my VB886 application has asked the medical and PCC for my wife as well in order to approve my PR here which was recently granted on 18/05/12.
> 
> And DIAC is well aware of ou genuine relationship. i applied "decision Ready" file along with
> PCC and Medical. submitted lots of documents with the file.
> 
> How long do they take to allocate a CO to the application?
> 
> Thanks..


Yes exactly same as our! We got married in jan 2009 and my pr was due frOm last 4 years and got it approved in jan 2012 yes my wife visitef au for two time as visitor . We even have a 18 month old baby. Nope co called my wife only. She was very friendly she asked simple question like "
wen we got married ? 
Wen u first met? 
Wen u visited au? 
Why u filed ur case late ?( ans was my husband was on bridging visa ) 
who give u ur expenses ? 
Does yr husband send u money if yes i want details . ( my wife ans : i take all my expenses from inlaws) he send money to them ) 
She also mentioned about her PR case as i mentioned before. And few relationship proofs after wedding since we were living apart. And more proofs were husband wife name are shown together like we have sime polcy
And other little stuff. She clearly said to her that we dont have much as my husband is in australia and i m here we dont have any sharing account. She said ok.
And after exactly 4 months she gt an email just to infrom her file has been queued. 
Hope it will help u. If u need to know anythinh else ask anytIme.


----------



## thomas1980

Hi,

My wife got Spouse visa 309 on 27/9/2011. and she came to Australia on 14/10/2011. we both left Australia on 6/02/2012 to India. we lived together for 4 months in India. I came to Australia alone on 06/06/2012 due to my wife is pregnant at the moment and as per doctor advise she cant travel to Australia now.

I have some questions.

If my wife comes to Australia in sep or Oct 2012, would be a problem in immigration as she will be around 6 months pregnant?

If my baby born in India itself in Feb 2013. what will happen to my wife spouse visa 309 if she not arrive Australia in the 2 year waiting time period of spouse visa 309?

I have to inform immigration now, that my wife is pregnant and she cant travel up to sep or oct 2012. 

What is the procedure to follow ?
Can somebody please advise for this???


----------



## depind

Hi ,

Any one who lodged there spouse visa in the mid week of month of Jan 2012 are they still waiting for visa to be granted. And also please let us know if anyone has. name ***_removed by moderator_*** as case officer does she wantedly take a lot of time in issuing ?

Thanks


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

depind said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Any one who lodged there spouse visa in the mid week of month of Jan 2012 are they still waiting for visa to be granted. And also please let us know if anyone has............................. as case officer does she wantedly take a lot of time in issuing ?
> 
> Thanks


hi depind,

My wife applied on the 17th Jan. we are still waiting. I believe lot of Jan applicants are waiting and some have been processed.


----------



## Aussie_star

We are waiting as well,we applied in mid January and no response from CO after the additional documents were sent in mid April,no response to the emails of the phone calls to AHC
When ever you ring them or email them they always come up with the same 7 month processing time mantra as usual
Thanks


----------



## depind

hiddenAnomoly said:


> hi depind,
> 
> My wife applied on the 17th Jan. we are still waiting. I believe lot of Jan applicants are waiting and some have been processed.


Was u r CO


----------



## js009

Hi I am new to this forum, can anybody advise how long does it generally take after the medicals..my spouse medicals were done almost 4 weeks back, still no answer from CO.

Date Case Lodged: 2 Apr 2012
CO Assigned: 29 May 2012
Medicals done: 30 May 2012
Further Documents required: No

Still Waiting.....for VISA to be granted. !!!


Thanks
Js


----------



## depind

js009 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, can anybody advise how long does it generally take after the medicals..my spouse medicals were done almost 4 weeks back, still no answer from CO.
> 
> Date Case Lodged: 2 Apr 2012
> CO Assigned: 29 May 2012
> Medicals done: 30 May 2012
> Further Documents required: No
> 
> Still Waiting.....for VISA to be granted. !!!
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Js


It will take minimum 6 mnths from the date of lodgement even if all the docs have been sent and required things completed as this the procedure we have come to know during our lodgement of visa process


----------



## Aish12345

waitingsincefeb said:


> Type of visa : Partner
> 2009–10 planned: 45 000
> 209–10 granted: 44 755
> 2010–11 planned: 42 000
> 2010–11 granted: 41 994
> 
> 2011–12 planned: 45400
> 
> June is the last month for the year 2011-12. I hope that the planned budget has not reached yet. if this is the case we have to wait till July. Best of luck


Hi,

Did u get any reply from your CO?


----------



## Deepakp

June13 said:


> Hi all, i an going to apply tourist visa app...and have already applied my spouse visa.... What is the next step?? Should i notify AHC before applying tourist visa,, after applying or when i will get tourist visa and will leave india,,,,,only then i have to tell AHC ... i mean at what stage i have to tell AHC about it....thanx in advance,,,,plz someone answer it....


HI there,

You can go ahead and apply for tourist visa. The tourist visa application has a question asking if you have applied for any other visa. You need to answer that with affirmative. 
No need to inform anyone as that would be implicit with your filled out form.

Cheers,
D


----------



## theuniverse

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum however i have been following this forum actively, I have a question regarding 309 spouse visa. Me and my partner does not have any wedding or any wedding ceremony photo's. Now the case office is asking for wedding photo, I just want to know if that is required as we have a registered marriage


----------



## Guest

If your CO wants it yes it is required.
Spouse visas are not given purely on the basis of a registered marriage. They are given on the basis of a commited genuine relationship.
Most couples in a genuine relationship would have photos of each other, together, with each others families and of their wedding which is one of the biggest days in their life.


----------



## RockMeOn

theuniverse said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum however i have been following this forum actively, I have a question regarding 309 spouse visa. Me and my partner does not have any wedding or any wedding ceremony photo's. Now the case office is asking for wedding photo, I just want to know if that is required as we have a registered marriage



Yes, you definitely need to have photographs to prove your relationship. In case you don't have the pics, you need to have a very very strong reason that why you don't have the pics! 

All the best!!


----------



## japsi

hello,
MY DOL is 16/11/2011, I have one question that I had a interview in Delhi on 20th june and right after my interview my CO said he'll give decision in July n also asked me if I have plan to travel overseas now I said NO, then he ask if he can keep my passport I said ok n i gave him my passport, but i never asked him why he wants to keep, i was just scared to ask, so anyone have any idea why he wants to keep my passport???


----------



## Guest

The only reason I can see is that he was thinking to grant. He cant do it till July (new financial year) and would save you having to send it in for the visa to be put in.


----------



## neelvashi

Abhay said:


> Yes exactly same as our! We got married in jan 2009 and my pr was due frOm last 4 years and got it approved in jan 2012 yes my wife visitef au for two time as visitor . We even have a 18 month old baby. Nope co called my wife only. She was very friendly she asked simple question like "
> wen we got married ?
> Wen u first met?
> Wen u visited au?
> Why u filed ur case late ?( ans was my husband was on bridging visa )
> who give u ur expenses ?
> Does yr husband send u money if yes i want details . ( my wife ans : i take all my expenses from inlaws) he send money to them )
> She also mentioned about her PR case as i mentioned before. And few relationship proofs after wedding since we were living apart. And more proofs were husband wife name are shown together like we have sime polcy
> And other little stuff. She clearly said to her that we dont have much as my husband is in australia and i m here we dont have any sharing account. She said ok.
> And after exactly 4 months she gt an email just to infrom her file has been queued.
> Hope it will help u. If u need to know anythinh else ask anytIme.


Hi abhay 
Thanks for yr reply..

Did you apply a so called "decision ready" file along with the medican and pcc?

How long did it take to get co allocated to yr application? Have you been given sone sort of time frame by a CO?

Man, they shd consider people like us as a high priority. It took 3.5years for the PR. And now we have to wait for this as well.. 

Thanks
Neel


----------



## Guest

Sadly decision ready files mean nothing with spouse visas unike with skilled visas because of the quotas and queuing system for family visas. 
The only way to get around the waiting is to apply onshore or to use a long stay toursit visa to bring your spouse to Australia once the offshore visa is lodged.


----------



## Ajac

I heard that the AHC will start issuing the Spouse Visas from 1st week of July after this break, because of the EOFY.


----------



## kavi

error msg


----------



## June132012

Hi all, may i use scanned documents for tourist visa app???and how much old docs can be used for tourist visa as i applied forpartner visa some days before and my all docs are one month old....date on docs is 4.6 2012...


----------



## visaforever

Hi All I have recently joined this forum. My husband has lodged 309/100 visa on the 13/01/2012. I’m waiting eagerly for July to come so he will be granted the visa before our 1st Anniversary. DOL - 13/07/2012 SCO- 23/05/2012 hope to hear soon........


----------



## anaya

Hey guys..

got an extension of 3 months on my tourist visa today! 

DOL of spouse visa: 23/02/2012

so hope the spouse visa comes before oct so i can go out n get it stamped  

All the best to all the ppl waiting for their visa grants


----------



## Guest

Hey Folks,

We are new to this forum. We have submitted 309/100 on may 25th. When do you reckon we will get the case officer assigned. Does it happen in 12 weeks ? EXpert Expats who have applied this year please let know.


----------



## RockMeOn

bvj said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> We are new to this forum. We have submitted 309/100 on may 25th. When do you reckon we will get the case officer assigned. Does it happen in 12 weeks ? EXpert Expats who have applied this year please let know.


It takes between 40-60 days as you can see on the spreadsheet as well.


----------



## RockMeOn

A begging of Financial year folks, all the best to everyone.. hope your visa get approved sooner than later !! :juggle::juggle:


----------



## roy1920

any luck guys????????????????? this forum is very cold these days.


----------



## 309/100

Hi Guys
I am new to the website and want have some info on the supporting documents that should go with the 309/100 application form.

If anyone in the forum could provide me with a comprehensive list of docs, that would be helpful.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Ajac

309/100 said:


> Hi Guys
> I am new to the website and want have some info on the supporting documents that should go with the 309/100 application form.
> 
> If anyone in the forum could provide me with a comprehensive list of docs, that would be helpful.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


You can find a list of docs below.I made this list out of my personal experience and knowledge. 

1> Completed Form 47SP
2> Completed Form 888
3> Completed Form 80
4> Completed Form 1221 ( It is not necessary, but some COs may ask for this )
5> Original Marriage certificate
6> Photos and DVD of the wedding ceremony ( up to 10 photos showing the main rituals conducted. there should be a description at the back of photo )
7> Detailed evidence of contact since you both first met. ( Letters, E-mails, Phone records etc )
8> Evidence that your sponsor is able to fulfil the sponsorship undertaking ( Latest Tax assessment Notice, Pay slips, Employment Letter )
9 > All Photo identification proofs, Documents indicating education history and any certificates attained till date.
10 > Original Birth certificate.


I think this will help you ...All the best


----------



## 309/100

Ajac said:


> You can find a list of docs below.I made this list out of my personal experience and knowledge.
> 
> 1> Completed Form 47SP
> 2> Completed Form 888
> 3> Completed Form 80
> 4> Completed Form 1221 ( It is not necessary, but some COs may ask for this )
> 5> Original Marriage certificate
> 6> Photos and DVD of the wedding ceremony ( up to 10 photos showing the main rituals conducted. there should be a description at the back of photo )
> 7> Detailed evidence of contact since you both first met. ( Letters, E-mails, Phone records etc )
> 8> Evidence that your sponsor is able to fulfil the sponsorship undertaking ( Latest Tax assessment Notice, Pay slips, Employment Letter )
> 9 > All Photo identification proofs, Documents indicating education history and any certificates attained till date.
> 10 > Original Birth certificate.
> 
> 
> I think this will help you ...All the best


Thanks Ajac, 

I will list of the docs with my exp and understanding. Please add up, if there are anything else to be included.

From Applicant:
1. 4 photos
2. Passport copy (front and back)
3. Birth certificate showing both the parents name
4. Educational docs
5. 47SP
6. F80
7. F1221 (if asked for)
8. Written statement (when, where, how.... )
9. PCC
10. Medical


Sponsor:
1. Passport copy
2. Passport copy with visa
3. Employment letter
4. Bank statements
5. Salary slips
6. Credit card bills
7. 40SP
8. F888 x from 2 people
9. Written statement (when, where, how ...)
10. 2 photos

General:
1. Marriage photos
2. Marriage cert
3. emails/phones/gifts to claim the relationship is genuine and ongoing

Please include missed out docs, if there are anything.

Thanks


----------



## Esha

Hello.. I m new to ths forum. I had applied for my 309 spouse visa on 7th feb 2012, case officer ............. and she asked for additional docs on 27 march. Additional documents submitted on 24th April, case was sent for final decision on 20th may. But I m still waiting for my visa. Can anyone tell me tht how much more time it will take to grant a visa..

Thanks..


----------



## Ajac

309/100 said:


> Thanks Ajac,
> 
> I will list of the docs with my exp and understanding. Please add up, if there are anything else to be included.
> 
> From Applicant:
> 1. 4 photos
> 2. Passport copy (front and back)
> 3. Birth certificate showing both the parents name
> 4. Educational docs
> 5. 47SP
> 6. F80
> 7. F1221 (if asked for)
> 8. Written statement (when, where, how.... )
> 9. PCC
> 10. Medical
> 
> 
> Sponsor:
> 1. Passport copy
> 2. Passport copy with visa
> 3. Employment letter
> 4. Bank statements
> 5. Salary slips
> 6. Credit card bills
> 7. 40SP
> 8. F888 x from 2 people
> 9. Written statement (when, where, how ...)
> 10. 2 photos
> 
> General:
> 1. Marriage photos
> 2. Marriage cert
> 3. emails/phones/gifts to claim the relationship is genuine and ongoing
> 
> Please include missed out docs, if there are anything.
> 
> Thanks


Looks pretty good .
This detailed list will be very helpful for a new applicant


----------



## Ajac

Esha said:


> Hello.. I m new to ths forum. I had applied for my 309 spouse visa on 7th feb 2012, case officer ............. and she asked for additional docs on 27 march. Additional documents submitted on 24th April, case was sent for final decision on 20th may. But I m still waiting for my visa. Can anyone tell me tht how much more time it will take to grant a visa..
> 
> Thanks..


Hi Esha ,

A lot of applicants in January got their visas .Hopefully your Visa will be granted this month, may be in two weeks. .You can check the spreadsheet of recently allocated visas and compare your case with others.( For a spreadsheet link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/59513-subclass-309-100-spouse-visa-processing-time-ahc-delhi-407.html#post818962.)
All the best


----------



## Esha

Thanks a lot.. I am desperately waiting for my visa..


----------



## aus1987

Hey guys,
Does anybody knows like what is the connection between this financial year starting and ending with the visa? I just dont understand this AHC work. The fact is they are just harrasing all applicants.


----------



## Guest

Harrasing applicants? 

There are a limited and set number of visas that can be issued each financial year. Between april & july the number being issued appears reduced, probably because they have reached their quota for the yrar. Usually once into July the grants pick up again for a few months as they have new quotas.


----------



## aus1987

_shel said:


> Harrasing applicants?
> 
> There are a limited and set number of visas that can be issued each financial year. Between april & july the number being issued appears reduced, probably because they have reached their quota for the yrar. Usually once into July the grants pick up again for a few months as they have new quotas.


Thanks for your reply. But yes they do harras. I wonder that these CO do not have courtesy to check their emails even. Anyway these is another matter.
And if this is the only right thing that certain number of visa they are going to grant than they should take certain number of application only. I personally belive that their work is just not transperrent and not satisfying at all.


----------



## Guest

I understand. They accept as many visas as are applied for. Its those applying for aged parent and last remaining relative I feel sorry for. Its about a 15 to 20 year wait, which increases each year as more and more people apply! Some will be long gone before they get their visas! 

If you have specific questions can you phone? CO usually gets on with processing visas and does not usually contact you unless they need stuff from you to enable them to process your visa. I know it doesn't help but I'd be happy they didn't contact me because it means everything is in order and documents are fine.


----------



## Chiks

Esha said:


> Hello.. I m new to ths forum. I had applied for my 309 spouse visa on 7th feb 2012, case officer ............. and she asked for additional docs on 27 march. Additional documents submitted on 24th April, case was sent for final decision on 20th may. But I m still waiting for my visa. Can anyone tell me tht how much more time it will take to grant a visa..
> 
> Thanks..


Hi, Welcome to 7th feb applicants list.... you can see from Spreadsheet that we are already 4 people with same DOL now it becomes 5..............


----------



## aus1987

_shel said:


> I understand. They accept as many visas as are applied for. Its those applying for aged parent and last remaining relative I feel sorry for. Its about a 15 to 20 year wait, which increases each year as more and more people apply! Some will be long gone before they get their visas!
> 
> If you have specific questions can you phone? CO usually gets on with processing visas and does not usually contact you unless they need stuff from you to enable them to process your visa. I know it doesn't help but I'd be happy they didn't contact me because it means everything is in order and documents are fine.


I just saw one of the post saying that his/her CO told to that he/she will be getting visa after a month of july as this is the starting of financial year and the month of june posts says like as this the end of financial year so they will grant visa after june. And you are saying like they will grant visas in july. Its been 3 working days got over still from this forum nobody got their visas. When actually AHC people voing to start up their work?


----------



## Guest

Who knows, when did you apply? Because as well as the quotas for how many they can grant each year they queue spouse visas and you won't get it before 7 months usually but could be up to 12 months according to their service standards depending on how many applied and where you are in the queue. 
Often the only people who get it quicker are those who complain, the sponsor contacting their MP and they have compasionate circumstances.


----------



## aus1987

_shel said:


> Who knows, when did you apply? Because as well as the quotas for how many they can grant each year they queue spouse visas and you won't get it before 7 months usually but could be up to 12 months according to their service standards depending on how many applied and where you are in the queue.
> Often the only people who get it quicker are those who complain, the sponsor contacting their MP and they have compasionate circumstances.


My application went for Final Decesion on 22nd june. See I am still in the processing time but i have seen people who gets their visa within 4 ,5 or 6 months. We have things to complain against them but just thinking like it will not affect them at all.


----------



## depind

aus1987 said:


> My application went for Final Decesion on 22nd june. See I am still in the processing time but i have seen people who gets their visa within 4 ,5 or 6 months. We have things to complain against them but just thinking like it will not affect them at all.


My application was forwarded for final decision on 7 june 2012 and still waiting for visa grant. The application was lodged on 24/01/2012. today when we called they have answered without any proper manners and told it might be in this month recklessly. Two weeks back when we called they told it will be in first week of july the visa will be definitely granted but now they have changed there tone.


----------



## Esha

Thanks for ur welcome.. Can u tell me when ur case was went for final decision.. Had you talk to ur co. Do u have any idea when we can expect our visa..


----------



## Aish12345

I had sent an email to my CO, to ask what is the latest trend, infact i just asked her a rough estimate by which i might expect the visa decision, n she replied as follows 


Your application was lodged on 08/02/12 and would remain in the queue until applications lodged before you are finalised. Hence, it will be forwarded/finalised by the Senior visa officer by September-October 2012 only (within 7 months processing time).

Sounded really de motivating, accordint to her its 7-8 months time, though the file was forwarded for final decision on 5th may 2012


----------



## swativerma

Dis sounds so irritatng, dnt understnd why dese guys r making us sick....Hope dis waitng period gets shorten nd we all get r visa's soon.


----------



## Marcus1988

**

i called the visa office today, am so angry after talking to them, was just told that visa grants had started but we would be granted around 15th august (Dol 13th Jan 2012). i am so pissed off, every time they keep extending the time frame........ any one out there with any luck.


----------



## marriedandlost

Hi all,

Our DOL is 17.1.12 and we r still w8ing for the visa to be granted.
File was forwarded to make a final decision two months ago and passport was also requested two months ago. Till date no reply except for the 7 months mantra


----------



## aussieland

Ajac said:


> You can find a list of docs below.I made this list out of my personal experience and knowledge.
> 
> 1> Completed Form 47SP
> 2> Completed Form 888
> 3> Completed Form 80
> 4> Completed Form 1221 ( It is not necessary, but some COs may ask for this )
> 5> Original Marriage certificate
> 6> Photos and DVD of the wedding ceremony ( up to 10 photos showing the main rituals conducted. there should be a description at the back of photo )
> 7> Detailed evidence of contact since you both first met. ( Letters, E-mails, Phone records etc )
> 8> Evidence that your sponsor is able to fulfil the sponsorship undertaking ( Latest Tax assessment Notice, Pay slips, Employment Letter )
> 9 > All Photo identification proofs, Documents indicating education history and any certificates attained till date.
> 10 > Original Birth certificate.
> 
> I think this will help you ...All the best


Thks ajac...is this list for spouse visa???
One more thing if i had arranged marriage in india then wat can I provide details for point no. 7???

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## reddyguuduru

marriedandlost said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Our DOL is 17.1.12 and we r still w8ing for the visa to be granted.
> File was forwarded to make a final decision two months ago and passport was also requested two months ago. Till date no reply except for the 7 months mantra



They started issuing visas. Got my visa on 05 July 2012 . Our DOL was 30 Jan 2012 and the file went to senior case officer on 28 May 2012. I think in another few weeks you may get your visa. When I have made a call last week they said you have to wait for the 7 month waiting period. I think this is the answer they are giving to all applicants.


----------



## dash85

I would like to add to spreadsheet of visa time line. getting trouble. can't able give me access.
Please give me suggestion.
Thanks.


----------



## depind

reddyguuduru said:


> They started issuing visas. Got my visa on 05 July 2012 . Our DOL was 30 Jan 2012 and the file went to senior case officer on 28 May 2012. I think in another few weeks you may get your visa. When I have made a call last week they said you have to wait for the 7 month waiting period. I think this is the answer they are giving to all applicants.



Hi,

Did you send your passport for stamping, and how many days do u reckon would it take for the AHC to stamp and send back the passport?


----------



## Patientwait

aussieland said:


> Thks ajac...is this list for spouse visa???
> One more thing if i had arranged marriage in india then wat can I provide details for point no. 7???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi aussieland,

You need to prove that you have met in person - this does not mean that is when your relationship began - are you married now or engaged?
Any photos together will be evidence that you have met.


----------



## marriedandlost

reddyguuduru said:


> They started issuing visas. Got my visa on 05 July 2012 . Our DOL was 30 Jan 2012 and the file went to senior case officer on 28 May 2012. I think in another few weeks you may get your visa. When I have made a call last week they said you have to wait for the 7 month waiting period. I think this is the answer they are giving to all applicants.


Congrats to u
This proves that visas r not granted as they are lodged as per their claim.
Yes I hope we get it soon as well


----------



## Esha

reddyguuduru said:


> They started issuing visas. Got my visa on 05 July 2012 . Our DOL was 30 Jan 2012 and the file went to senior case officer on 28 May 2012. I think in another few weeks you may get your visa. When I have made a call last week they said you have to wait for the 7 month waiting period. I think this is the answer they are giving to all applicants.




Hey.. Congratulations...

Hope I will get my visa soon. My dol is 7/2/12 and case was sent for final decision on 20/5/12. Can u tell me hOw much time it may take In visa stamping..


----------



## Ajac

aussieland said:


> Thks ajac...is this list for spouse visa???
> One more thing if i had arranged marriage in india then wat can I provide details for point no. 7???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Not a problem mate 

If it is arranged marriage and you have no contact records such as e-mails or phone call records after the engagement, a written statement from both parties stating the reason for not submitting the evidence will do. ( I submitted my Optus bills, highlighting our phone numbers, and a written statement from my wife for the purpose. )

All the best ..


----------



## Ajac

reddyguuduru said:


> They started issuing visas. Got my visa on 05 July 2012 . Our DOL was 30 Jan 2012 and the file went to senior case officer on 28 May 2012. I think in another few weeks you may get your visa. When I have made a call last week they said you have to wait for the 7 month waiting period. I think this is the answer they are giving to all applicants.


Hey.. congratz :clap2:
This is a good news fr all of us .. Hope they will issue the visas for all January and February applicants soon..


----------



## Ajac

What happened to the Visa timeline :confused2:
No data is showing


----------



## ria2611

hi 
i am new to this forum.
i lodged my prospective marriage visa application on 09/05/2012.
still no CO assigned, hopefully will be assigned in 2 weeks according to spread sheet.
my fiance was full time student prior and is working from last 6 months... so i cant provide payslips further than 6 months...will that pose any difficulty in getting the visa?

Ria2611


----------



## RockMeOn

Ajac said:


> What happened to the Visa timeline :confused2:
> No data is showing


Hi, I think someone stuffed up the spreadsheet that's why nothing was visible. Luckily, I managed to fix this and you can enter your details now. http://goo.gl/YcqXP

R


----------



## RockMeOn

dash85 said:


> I would like to add to spreadsheet of visa time line. getting trouble. can't able give me access.
> Please give me suggestion.
> Thanks.


You can access the spreadsheet from here http://goo.gl/YcqXP


----------



## Marcus1988

*Congrats*



reddyguuduru said:


> They started issuing visas. Got my visa on 05 July 2012 . Our DOL was 30 Jan 2012 and the file went to senior case officer on 28 May 2012. I think in another few weeks you may get your visa. When I have made a call last week they said you have to wait for the 7 month waiting period. I think this is the answer they are giving to all applicants.


congratulation to you guys... at least some is has got their visa in July... hopefully all January applications are finalised soon.....


----------



## Patientwait

ria2611 said:


> hi
> i am new to this forum.
> i lodged my prospective marriage visa application on 09/05/2012.
> still no CO assigned, hopefully will be assigned in 2 weeks according to spread sheet.
> my fiance was full time student prior and is working from last 6 months... so i cant provide payslips further than 6 months...will that pose any difficulty in getting the visa?
> 
> Ria2611


Hi Ria2611,

My partner lodged his PMV on 27/04/12 and we only just have a CO assigned last week (06/07/12), so it will come through soon. I don't think the 6 months should be a problem - but how was your fiance supporting him/herself before that? Is it was through government assistance or parent support, you may need to expalin this when (or if) your CO calls.

Good Luck!


----------



## shamkalra

ria2611 said:


> hi
> i am new to this forum.
> i lodged my prospective marriage visa application on 09/05/2012.
> still no CO assigned, hopefully will be assigned in 2 weeks according to spread sheet.
> my fiance was full time student prior and is working from last 6 months... so i cant provide payslips further than 6 months...will that pose any difficulty in getting the visa?
> 
> Ria2611


CO will be appointed within 6-8 weeks and not within 2-3 weeks


----------



## Chiks

reddyguuduru said:


> They started issuing visas. Got my visa on 05 July 2012 . Our DOL was 30 Jan 2012 and the file went to senior case officer on 28 May 2012. I think in another few weeks you may get your visa. When I have made a call last week they said you have to wait for the 7 month waiting period. I think this is the answer they are giving to all applicants.


Congo mate..................... Thts really gr8 soo when you are flying????????????????????:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## kk_1616

Hi guys,
New to this forum. 
My wife lodged spouse visa on 30/03/2012, case officer was assigned on 24/05/2012 and file has been sent to Senior Case officer on 18/06/2012.

Still waiting for visa to be finalised... BTW have they started granting visa after this EOFY?


----------



## reddyguuduru

Esha said:


> Hey.. Congratulations...
> 
> Hope I will get my visa soon. My dol is 7/2/12 and case was sent for final decision on 20/5/12. Can u tell me hOw much time it may take In visa stamping..


I was in Australia on tourist visa after my marriage. I received a mail from case officer on 28 May 2012 saying as our records shows that you are in Australia a final decision cannot be made on your application while you are in Australia. Please inform us when you are back in India and in most cases the decision can be made in two weeks. My tourist visa was valid till 15 Sep 2012. As the email said that the case will be finalised in two weeks I was back to India on 11 June 2012 and submitted my passport to immigration on 13 June 2012. But in reality it has taken more than two weeks.


----------



## japsi

hello everybody,
I would like to know if Im the only unlucky one from Nov. who's waiting for decision or anyone else who lodged b4 me or around that time still waiting???
Thanks...


----------



## marriedandlost

japsi said:


> hello everybody,
> I would like to know if Im the only unlucky one from Nov. who's waiting for decision or anyone else who lodged b4 me or around that time still waiting???
> Thanks...


I am surpised that you are still waiting
Have you tried calling them bcoz they do say if its over 7 months, they will reply?
Also tell ur partner to call IMMIGRATION in australia and tell them, they will definately do something abt it.


----------



## japsi

marriedandlost said:


> I am surpised that you are still waiting
> Have you tried calling them bcoz they do say if its over 7 months, they will reply?
> Also tell ur partner to call IMMIGRATION in australia and tell them, they will definately do something abt it.


hello buddy,
i did talk to my CO so many time, b4 they used to say its 7 month processing time n now they saying 12 month standerd time, n CO told me he will give decision in july so the only thing i can do is wait i guess, and my wife did been to immi. in Australia but they couldnt find anything under my name.


----------



## marriedandlost

japsi said:


> hello buddy,
> i did talk to my CO so many time, b4 they used to say its 7 month processing time n now they saying 12 month standerd time, n CO told me he will give decision in july so the only thing i can do is wait i guess, and my wife did been to immi. in Australia but they couldnt find anything under my name.


Oh global time is 12 months but new delhi is 7 months, tell ur wife to call complaints and compliment number on immi website. They will definately get them. When I called them they told me its within the average time so we cant help, she also said once 7 months r over and u dont hear anything give us a call back.


----------



## ria2611

shamkalra said:


> CO will be appointed within 6-8 weeks and not within 2-3 weeks


my 6 weeks are already over...so i wrote 2 weeks from now..


----------



## ria2611

Patientwait said:


> Hi Ria2611,
> 
> My partner lodged his PMV on 27/04/12 and we only just have a CO assigned last week (06/07/12), so it will come through soon. I don't think the 6 months should be a problem - but how was your fiance supporting him/herself before that? Is it was through government assistance or parent support, you may need to expalin this when (or if) your CO calls.
> 
> Good Luck!


he was supporting though parent fund...


----------



## June132012

Hi all, can anyone suggest me who had go through the circumstances?? I apply partner visa and then tourist visa,, can anyone tell me the time taken for the tourist visa result according to your personal circumstances. I am desperately waitin for tourist visa,,, is there anyone who got refused his / her tourist visa when partner file already in progress??thanks in advance... As per my knowledge there are so many members who are in australia on tourist visa while their partner visa file is in progress.. Plz help


----------



## reddyguuduru

June13 said:


> Hi all, can anyone suggest me who had go through the circumstances?? I apply partner visa and then tourist visa,, can anyone tell me the time taken for the tourist visa result according to your personal circumstances. I am desperately waitin for tourist visa,,, is there anyone who got refused his / her tourist visa when partner file already in progress??thanks in advance... As per my knowledge there are so many members who are in australia on tourist visa while their partner visa file is in progress.. Plz help


I got the tourist visa in One day. My friend got in 2 weeks. The max time is 2weeks for tourist visa. You should be able to get in that time


----------



## June132012

reddyguuduru said:


> I got the tourist visa in One day. My friend got in 2 weeks. The max time is 2weeks for tourist visa. You should be able to get in that time


Thanks for the reply. Yes ,i read here that some members got their visa in one or two 
days... I was worried coz i applied tourist visa on 3 july, and its been one week and no news from them... I am aware that total processing time is 15 working days......but i am running out of my patience...god knows what the result will be???


----------



## Ajac

RockMeOn said:


> Hi, I think someone stuffed up the spreadsheet that's why nothing was visible. Luckily, I managed to fix this and you can enter your details now. http://goo.gl/YcqXP
> 
> R



Thanks mate 
Really appreciate your efforts :clap2:


----------



## japsi

marriedandlost said:


> Oh global time is 12 months but new delhi is 7 months, tell ur wife to call complaints and compliment number on immi website. They will definately get them. When I called them they told me its within the average time so we cant help, she also said once 7 months r over and u dont hear anything give us a call back.


i might just wait for this month but if i dont hear anything within this month then ill call complaint number.
Thanks....


----------



## Ajac

ria2611 said:


> hi
> i am new to this forum.
> i lodged my prospective marriage visa application on 09/05/2012.
> still no CO assigned, hopefully will be assigned in 2 weeks according to spread sheet.
> my fiance was full time student prior and is working from last 6 months... so i cant provide payslips further than 6 months...will that pose any difficulty in getting the visa?
> 
> Ria2611



They will ask for the Latest payslips, Employment contract, Employment letter etc.
According to them, these are evidence that, he will be able to give you support while you are in Australia.


----------



## Ajac

reddyguuduru said:


> I was in Australia on tourist visa after my marriage. I received a mail from case officer on 28 May 2012 saying as our records shows that you are in Australia a final decision cannot be made on your application while you are in Australia. Please inform us when you are back in India and in most cases the decision can be made in two weeks. My tourist visa was valid till 15 Sep 2012. As the email said that the case will be finalised in two weeks I was back to India on 11 June 2012 and submitted my passport to immigration on 13 June 2012. But in reality it has taken more than two weeks.


Hi,

Can you please update your Visa process details in Visa timeline spreadsheet ?
It will help others to compare and assess their own case aginst the data.
Please use the spreadsheet link below..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjlPiPNdtUDYdHA4U1JXLXRVOW9lOVVSV2xfSm56R2c&authkey=CJfXmYsL&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=85

Thank you


----------



## Esha

reddyguuduru said:


> I was in Australia on tourist visa after my marriage. I received a mail from case officer on 28 May 2012 saying as our records shows that you are in Australia a final decision cannot be made on your application while you are in Australia. Please inform us when you are back in India and in most cases the decision can be made in two weeks. My tourist visa was valid till 15 Sep 2012. As the email said that the case will be finalised in two weeks I was back to India on 11 June 2012 and submitted my passport to immigration on 13 June 2012. But in reality it has taken more than two weeks.


I was also in australia on tourist visa and I came back to Australia on 18th may and received a mail on 20th may from CO tht my file was forwarded for final decision and I can get my visa in 2-3 weeks. But it had been almost 7 weeks now. But no information received till now about my visa. I don't know what to do... I think I just have to wait.. Did they asked you to submit your passport or you submitted it before your visa grant mail.At what time we can submit our passport.


----------



## shamkalra

June13 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes ,i read here that some members got their visa in one or two
> days... I was worried coz i applied tourist visa on 3 july, and its been one week and no news from them... I am aware that total processing time is 15 working days......but i am running out of my patience...god knows what the result will be???


You can also check status of your visitor visa on Track your passport VFS Australia site


----------



## reddyguuduru

Esha said:


> I was also in australia on tourist visa and I came back to Australia on 18th may and received a mail on 20th may from CO tht my file was forwarded for final decision and I can get my visa in 2-3 weeks. But it had been almost 7 weeks now. But no information received till now about my visa. I don't know what to do... I think I just have to wait.. Did they asked you to submit your passport or you submitted it before your visa grant mail.At what time we can submit our passport.


I have submitted the passport before the visa grant mail. By the way when have you lodged the application. One thing you can do is call the immigration new delhi offcie and follow the prompts for general enquiries a consultant will answer you call. You can ask them the visa status. I have not received an visa grant mail yet but they have received the passport.


----------



## Aussie_star

Hi
Any one with good luck?
Every day comes up with a new hope and ends up in a new disappointment.
We called immigration office in Adelaide in regards to my friends application for her migration, they answered our call very politely and the case officer helped in every way,gave us all the options,gave the HAP ID over the phone 
We sent him the required documents yesterday and we his prompt reply this morning
We were amazed and so happy about their service and professionalism.

But here in AHC New Delhi our experience is so bad and bitter
They do not care who you are and what your problem is and what are our feelings
At first they never answer your call and secondly if they do answer by mistake they will never tell you anything about your case except the 7 month mantra and they are now saying it could be upto 12 months as well.
We have lost hope AHC New Delhi.let them take what ever time they take but all I can say us that their customer service is next to nothing,disappointing every single time.
Wishing everyone good luck dealing with AHC New Delhi.


----------



## marriedandlost

Aussie_star said:


> Hi
> Any one with good luck?
> Every day comes up with a new hope and ends up in a new disappointment.
> We called immigration office in Adelaide in regards to my friends application for her migration, they answered our call very politely and the case officer helped in every way,gave us all the options,gave the HAP ID over the phone
> We sent him the required documents yesterday and we his prompt reply this morning
> We were amazed and so happy about their service and professionalism.
> 
> But here in AHC New Delhi our experience is so bad and bitter
> They do not care who you are and what your problem is and what are our feelings
> At first they never answer your call and secondly if they do answer by mistake they will never tell you anything about your case except the 7 month mantra and they are now saying it could be upto 12 months as well.
> We have lost hope AHC New Delhi.let them take what ever time they take but all I can say us that their customer service is next to nothing,disappointing every single time.
> Wishing everyone good luck dealing with AHC New Delhi.



I emailed an essay to my CO she replies with the same 7 months matra.


----------



## Patientwait

ria2611 said:


> he was supporting though parent fund...


I think you should be fine - is he going to financially support you or are you going to work too? If his parents will help out - give them all this information, it can't hurt. 
They used to make applicants lodge a guarantee of financial support, (guarantor) but they don't do that anymore.

Let us know when you have a CO.


----------



## ria2611

Patientwait said:


> I think you should be fine - is he going to financially support you or are you going to work too? If his parents will help out - give them all this information, it can't hurt.
> They used to make applicants lodge a guarantee of financial support, (guarantor) but they don't do that anymore.
> 
> Let us know when you have a CO.



i have already worked there, i got my tax return too. i worked there for 6 months before coming here in Jan 12. In case CO wants i will give him that.
he will support me initially.
his parents will help out if required, in case they need to sign as my guarantor they will do that too..
wat bothers me is, as it is this process takes around 6 months...dont want to delay visa further if more proofs / docs are needed..


----------



## ria2611

i have doubt about medicals...should i wait for CO to be assigned and then do it when he provides HAP ID... or can i do it prior to it without HAP ID?? n what is this e-health??


----------



## Esha

reddyguuduru said:


> I have submitted the passport before the visa grant mail. By the way when have you lodged the application. One thing you can do is call the immigration new delhi offcie and follow the prompts for general enquiries a consultant will answer you call. You can ask them the visa status. I have not received an visa grant mail yet but they have received the passport.


I have lodged my application on 7th feb 2012. Two weeks back my husband called AHC but they only told us that you are within average processing time and average processing time is 7 months. When did you apply for your visa? Some applicants who applied after me had already got their visas. I don't know what kind of process they are following..


----------



## June132012

Today my tourist visa CO call me, and she said that she is going to give me three months visa( i applied for 12 months) with no further stay condition... But i have not get any email yet.. When will i get email of visa grant??? And how much time courier (having passport )will take to reach my local city ??? Any idea.......


----------



## ria2611

reddyguuduru said:


> I have submitted the passport before the visa grant mail. By the way when have you lodged the application. One thing you can do is call the immigration new delhi offcie and follow the prompts for general enquiries a consultant will answer you call. You can ask them the visa status. I have not received an visa grant mail yet but they have received the passport.



i just have a doubt about submitting passport, according to what i hv heard submitting passport n getting visa label is not mandatory....when visa is granted they give you a unique number linked to your passport number and immigration officials van check it online on airport...so technically we dont need a visa label....i got student visa earlier like this and travelled to australia without label...

so for spouse visa is it compulsory to submit passport??? (is it for sm other purpose other than labelling??)
check this link for further info
How to Obtain Your Visa Label - Australian High Commission


----------



## RockMeOn

ria2611 said:


> i have doubt about medicals...should i wait for CO to be assigned and then do it when he provides HAP ID... or can i do it prior to it without HAP ID?? n what is this e-health??



For Spouse Visa, you can not have your medicals done without HAP ID. You will need to wait until the CO alloted to you and he will email the HAP ID along with the request of your Medicals.

Except in a case where you need to apply for a tourist visa and they randomly select you to undergo with the Medical test. Only in that case, you can have you medicals done without the HAP ID, and the same medicals can be use for the Spouse Visa as well. Now I am not sure if you are applying for the Visitor Visa???


----------



## anaya

Esha said:


> I was also in australia on tourist visa and I came back to Australia on 18th may and received a mail on 20th may from CO tht my file was forwarded for final decision and I can get my visa in 2-3 weeks. But it had been almost 7 weeks now. But no information received till now about my visa. I don't know what to do... I think I just have to wait.. Did they asked you to submit your passport or you submitted it before your visa grant mail.At what time we can submit our passport.


Hi Esha..did they tell u that ur file was sent for final decision after u informed them that u left Australia or before that??

Did u hear anything at all from them after 20th may??

For how long were u in Australia?? and did they ask for any other docs after they asked u to depart Australia?

where are u currently??India?


----------



## anaya

June13 said:


> Today my tourist visa CO call me, and she said that she is going to give me three months visa( i applied for 12 months) with no further stay condition... But i have not get any email yet.. When will i get email of visa grant??? And how much time courier (having passport )will take to reach my local city ??? Any idea.......


When i was granted my tourist visa..the CO called me n told me that he is going to give me three months visa( i applied for 6 months) with *no *no further stay condition...I did not recieve any mail..also I got my passport back via courier within a week.. say 4-5 days!

All the best!


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Hi...I cant put the details in spreadsheet..(


----------



## RockMeOn

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi...I cant put the details in spreadsheet..(


why? Did you try this link http://goo.gl/YcqXP ?


----------



## ria2611

RockMeOn said:


> For Spouse Visa, you can not have your medicals done without HAP ID. You will need to wait until the CO alloted to you and he will email the HAP ID along with the request of your Medicals.
> 
> Except in a case where you need to apply for a tourist visa and they randomly select you to undergo with the Medical test. Only in that case, you can have you medicals done without the HAP ID, and the same medicals can be use for the Spouse Visa as well. Now I am not sure if you are applying for the Visitor Visa???



thanks for solving my query..
no i wont be applying for tourist visa... so i guess i will have to wait for HAP ID..


----------



## Patientwait

ria2611 said:


> i have already worked there, i got my tax return too. i worked there for 6 months before coming here in Jan 12. In case CO wants i will give him that.
> he will support me initially.
> his parents will help out if required, in case they need to sign as my guarantor they will do that too..
> wat bothers me is, as it is this process takes around 6 months...dont want to delay visa further if more proofs / docs are needed..


You'll know more when your case offers is assigned. If they need you to prove you can work, or if his parents will help - they will ask for the paperwork. You may have a phone interview around tis time and you can state all of this information. If they just ask for PCC and medicals, you're doing well. Look at the visa timeline for the other documents case officers have requested - this is because there are questions or concerns with the application. 
I hope this helps. I know it's a horribly anxious wait.


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

RockMeOn said:


> why? Did you try this link
> 
> 
> 
> No cant. Somebody changed spreadsheet to "View only" so nobody can input the data. Didn't you notice?


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

RockMeOn said:


> why? Did you try this link
> 
> No, I can't. I think somebody just changed spreadsheet to view only mode. Didn't you notice?


----------



## RockMeOn

FarAwayFromYou said:


> RockMeOn said:
> 
> 
> 
> why? Did you try this link
> 
> No, I can't. I think somebody just changed spreadsheet to view only mode. Didn't you notice?
> 
> 
> 
> if you sign in to your gmail account, it will grant you access...
Click to expand...


----------



## japsi

Hey guys,
Finally after nearly 8 month I got my visa,
This morning I called AHC n they told me that visa was granted on 5th July n they courier my passport on 9th July,
As soon I got off from AHC on phone, house door knocked n was courier guy with my passport lol,
All other information u can get on spreadsheet,
Thanks everyone for the help n may u guys get ur visa soon too, GOD BLESS YOU ALL. World Peace eace:


----------



## Guddu33

japsi said:


> Hey guys,
> Finally after nearly 8 month I got my visa,
> This morning I called AHC n they told me that visa was granted on 5th July n they courier my passport on 9th July,
> As soon I got off from AHC on phone, house door knocked n was courier guy with my passport lol,
> All other information u can get on spreadsheet,
> Thanks everyone for the help n may u guys get ur visa soon too, GOD BLESS YOU ALL. World Peace eace:


Congratulations.....finally days of frustration has finished.....have a great life ahead......


----------



## kk_1616

japsi said:


> Hey guys,
> Finally after nearly 8 month I got my visa,
> This morning I called AHC n they told me that visa was granted on 5th July n they courier my passport on 9th July,
> As soon I got off from AHC on phone, house door knocked n was courier guy with my passport lol,
> All other information u can get on spreadsheet,
> Thanks everyone for the help n may u guys get ur visa soon too, GOD BLESS YOU ALL. World Peace eace:


Hey mate, i really don't know you but still reading this that u got your visa made me happy somehow.
Really happy for you. Many congratulations. Have a good one.


----------



## kavi

Congratulation japsi!! 
have a great life ahead. We all are happy for u!
cheers mate!!


----------



## japsi

thanks everyone, hope u guys will get ur visa soon too take care..


----------



## japsi

someone need to put that view only thing off from spreadsheet, even im signed in but still cant put any details...


----------



## Ajac

japsi said:


> Hey guys,
> Finally after nearly 8 month I got my visa,
> This morning I called AHC n they told me that visa was granted on 5th July n they courier my passport on 9th July,
> As soon I got off from AHC on phone, house door knocked n was courier guy with my passport lol,
> All other information u can get on spreadsheet,
> Thanks everyone for the help n may u guys get ur visa soon too, GOD BLESS YOU ALL. World Peace eace:


Congratulations Japsi :clap2: 
Best wishes for Australian episode


----------



## RockMeOn

japsi said:


> Hey guys,
> Finally after nearly 8 month I got my visa,
> This morning I called AHC n they told me that visa was granted on 5th July n they courier my passport on 9th July,
> As soon I got off from AHC on phone, house door knocked n was courier guy with my passport lol,
> All other information u can get on spreadsheet,
> Thanks everyone for the help n may u guys get ur visa soon too, GOD BLESS YOU ALL. World Peace eace:


congrats man, happy time ahead...


----------



## Ajac

Good News !!!!!!!
2 of my friends got their visas today.
Their lodgement date is 10/Jan/ 2012 ...Hope all January & february applicants will get visas soon..


----------



## Abhay

Conrats japsi.
@ Ajac : conrats to them. Had they recvd any "queued file" email and if they had how lOng it took to grant the visa. It has been 3 weeks after the email ( ur file has been queued) one of my cousin also got her visa yesterday. Dol was 25 dec 2011
I m eagerly waiting for my wife 's visa.


----------



## Abhay

I just wonder wats the procedure of approving visas ? Some getting it in 5 months and sone hav to wait for 6 , 7, or 8 . Its totally unfair . How long a case can take , we send all documents ready to read . And they ask for extra & we provide them and they put our file aside to wait for 7 mOnths. Why they cant decide it in max 3 months? How very cruel they are!


----------



## Esha

japsi said:


> Hey guys,
> Finally after nearly 8 month I got my visa,
> This morning I called AHC n they told me that visa was granted on 5th July n they courier my passport on 9th July,
> As soon I got off from AHC on phone, house door knocked n was courier guy with my passport lol,
> All other information u can get on spreadsheet,
> Thanks everyone for the help n may u guys get ur visa soon too, GOD BLESS YOU ALL. World Peace eace:


Congratulations... Now we can say that they started issuing visas to the apLicants in proper manner. Hope we all get our visa soon.Have a great life ahead.


----------



## Esha

anaya said:


> Hi Esha..did they tell u that ur file was sent for final decision after u informed them that u left Australia or before that??
> 
> Did u hear anything at all from them after 20th may??
> 
> For how long were u in Australia?? and did they ask for any other docs after they asked u to depart Australia?
> 
> where are u currently??India?


Hi Anaya. Yes they told me that my file went for final decision on 20/05/2012. I was in Australia for 3 months and They didn't told me to depart from australia. I came back to Australia because of my MBA exams. After my file went for final assessment I mailed to my co and she told me 7 months average processing time and my con asked me to submit marriage and reception pics and Medicals.


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

japsi said:


> someone need to put that view only thing off from spreadsheet, even im signed in but still cant put any details...


Thank God! Spreadsheet has been fixed now. Working again:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Hey Guys!
Need suggestion. I wanna book my ticket for 20th September. Do you reckon I should be granted visa by then and I should go ahead with bookings. My details are as below:

DOL: 01/05/2012 (My husband already added me as Non-migrating dependent in his 885 visa file so medical and PCC are done)
CO: 05/07/2012 (He called me and asked basic questions and told me he is forwarding my file for decision)

My husband is coming and we are planning to fly together.
Help me to decide.


----------



## kk_1616

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hey Guys!
> Need suggestion. I wanna book my ticket for 20th September. Do you reckon I should be granted visa by then and I should go ahead with bookings. My details are as below:
> 
> DOL: 01/05/2012 (My husband already added me as Non-migrating dependent in his 885 visa file so medical and PCC are done)
> CO: 05/07/2012 (He called me and asked basic questions and told me he is forwarding my file for decision)
> 
> My husband is coming and we are planning to fly together.
> Help me to decide.


To be very frank, looking at this forum and spreadsheet, it seems very unpractical that u'll be granted visa by september. They usually take about 6 months (unless you are exceptionally lucky to get it in 3-4 months).
As your DOL is 1st may, it is unlikely to say that u'll be granted visa by 20th september. So you should not book your tickets in advance as there is risk of big money involved and hassle. 

Try to get some words from case officer about probable date for visa grant (hope they don't hammer you with 7 months mantra) and if they give u any indication that u'll have ur visa soon they only u should go ahead with booking.

Good Luck and wish you won't have to stay far away from ur hubby for long.


----------



## depind

japsi said:


> Hey guys,
> Finally after nearly 8 month I got my visa,
> This morning I called AHC n they told me that visa was granted on 5th July n they courier my passport on 9th July,
> As soon I got off from AHC on phone, house door knocked n was courier guy with my passport lol,
> All other information u can get on spreadsheet,
> Thanks everyone for the help n may u guys get ur visa soon too, GOD BLESS YOU ALL. World Peace eace:



Congrats dude have great life ahead


----------



## depind

Abhay said:


> I just wonder wats the procedure of approving visas ? Some getting it in 5 months and sone hav to wait for 6 , 7, or 8 . Its totally unfair . How long a case can take , we send all documents ready to read . And they ask for extra & we provide them and they put our file aside to wait for 7 mOnths. Why they cant decide it in max 3 months? How very cruel they are!



I am with you dude , it happens since if we have an agent then we get thru before 6-7 months else we need to wait as i think agent is some sort of a broker who accepts money on behalf of the people working in AHC , i mean bribery , u can see thru the spread sheet and can come to that conclusion.


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

kk_1616 said:


> To be very frank, looking at this forum and spreadsheet, it seems very unpractical that u'll be granted visa by september. They usually take about 6 months (unless you are exceptionally lucky to get it in 3-4 months).
> As your DOL is 1st may, it is unlikely to say that u'll be granted visa by 20th september. So you should not book your tickets in advance as there is risk of big money involved and hassle.
> 
> Try to get some words from case officer about probable date for visa grant (hope they don't hammer you with 7 months mantra) and if they give u any indication that u'll have ur visa soon they only u should go ahead with booking.
> 
> Good Luck and wish you won't have to stay far away from ur hubby for long.


Hi There!

Thank you for suggesting KK 1616. If we see the spreadsheet and other blogs, you are right. It is very unlikely to get visa in September however, if you see in spreadsheet, username "skyrocket" got similar case as mine. He/She got visa in 94 days and that is just a bit more than 3 months. Hopefully I get in 120-125 days at last. Fingers crossed.

I dont have to do medical and PCC and that saves up around 1.5 months in processing time. That's the only reason I am thinking to go this way expecting visa grant at-least a week before 20th Sept.

Does anybody know more cases like mine? :confused2:

Thank you.


----------



## kk_1616

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi There!
> 
> Thank you for suggesting KK 1616. If we see the spreadsheet and other blogs, you are right. It is very unlikely to get visa in September however, if you see in spreadsheet, username "skyrocket" got similar case as mine. He/She got visa in 94 days and that is just a bit more than 3 months. Hopefully I get in 120-125 days at last. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I dont have to do medical and PCC and that saves up around 1.5 months in processing time. That's the only reason I am thinking to go this way expecting visa grant at-least a week before 20th Sept.
> 
> Does anybody know more cases like mine? :confused2:
> 
> Thank you.


ya, you have a point there that it will save you so much time as you don't have to medical and PCC. 
Well all I can say is good luck and hope you get your visa ASAP and fly with your husband.
let us know if that happens.


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

japsi said:


> Hey guys,
> Finally after nearly 8 month I got my visa,
> This morning I called AHC n they told me that visa was granted on 5th July n they courier my passport on 9th July,
> As soon I got off from AHC on phone, house door knocked n was courier guy with my passport lol,
> All other information u can get on spreadsheet,
> Thanks everyone for the help n may u guys get ur visa soon too, GOD BLESS YOU ALL. World Peace eace:



congrats, finally you got it. Welcome to Australia. One of the best countries in the world.


----------



## roy1920

Has anybody got visa from feb lodgement? Hopefully we will get it soon.....


----------



## miles apart

Hello Guys,

I am new to this forum but have been actively checking on the posts about Spouse visa application and timelines. Just needed to get some info now, i called up AHC today and spoke to a consultant to check if my file has been allocated a CO. She says not yet however also mentioned that we do not get an email notification when a CO gets allocated. Is that true?? Can someone please advise if thats the case?? i have been calling them previously and every other consultant had informed we get notified via email as soon as one gets alloted but this consultant said we will not get an email notification. Am so confused and tensed  can someone please advise!!


----------



## swativerma

Hey, u wil b notified by mail as soon as CO gets allocated to ur case, as u r working thru an agent, ur agent wil b gettng d mail directly by ur appointed CO. So dnt get confused or tensed... May i knw wats ur date of lodgement?


----------



## miles apart

swativerma said:


> Hey, u wil b notified by mail as soon as CO gets allocated to ur case, as u r working thru an agent, ur agent wil b gettng d mail directly by ur appointed CO. So dnt get confused or tensed... May i knw wats ur date of lodgement?


My DOL is 04/05/2012 and moreover i havent lodged the application using an agent. we lodged it ourselves. Does that make a difference in getting an email notification??


----------



## Marcus1988

just got the visa grant email... thank you all so much for all your help and support. the following are the details:

DOL 16th jan 2012
Co assigned 1st march 2012
Additional Docs: 12th March 2012
senior CO: 11th June 2012
Visa Grant 11th july 2012


----------



## miles apart

Marcus1988 said:


> just got the visa grant email... thank you all so much for all your help and support. the following are the details:
> 
> DOL 16th jan 2012
> Co assigned 1st march 2012
> Additional Docs: 12th March 2012
> senior CO: 11th June 2012
> Visa Grant 11th july 2012


Hearty Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## swativerma

No, dat wnt mk ny differnce, u ll surely get d mail wdn 10-12 weeks from d date of ur lodgement..


----------



## swativerma

Congratulations, wishing u a grt lyf ahead


----------



## miles apart

swativerma said:


> No, dat wnt mk ny differnce, u ll surely get d mail wdn 10-12 weeks from d date of ur lodgement..


Thanks for your reply  just panicked a little bit coz we are in the 10 week of our lodgement already and no emails yet  if its not too much to ask, Can you or someone in the forum please send me the initial email that you got from your CO when they were alloted ?? Just to make sure that we know what to expect whenever the email comes through.
Thanks again


----------



## swativerma

Dear Ms

RE: MIGRATION VISA APPLICATION - SUBCLASS 309

Thank you for your application for a Subclass 309 Partner (Provisional) visa for Australia lodged on 14/02/2012.

A file has been created for your application. Your file number is ..........Please quote this file number any time that you contact us regarding this application. This will enable us to locate the case file and case records quickly.

Your case officer is Surbhi Upmanyu, who can be contacted on 011-4122 1000 and by email. Email is our preferred method of correspondence. This helps us to continue processing all applications as quickly as we can. We try to respond to all email enquiries within 3 working days.

Processing times

Currently we are working to finalise most applications, where all documents have been provided, within 7 months of lodgement. However, some more complex applications may take longer to finalise if we require more detailed information to determine whether you meet the requirements for a visa. This kind of mail u r gng to get in startng.


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

miles apart said:


> Thanks for your reply  just panicked a little bit coz we are in the 10 week of our lodgement already and no emails yet  if its not too much to ask, Can you or someone in the forum please send me the initial email that you got from your CO when they were alloted ?? Just to make sure that we know what to expect whenever the email comes through.
> Thanks again



Well, In my case, I did not receive any email from CO but straight had a phone interview. 
Also, on immigration website, it's mentioned that co will contact you if co require additional information.
I guess it's not like you certainly get email when co has been allocated. All the best.


----------



## kk_1616

Marcus1988 said:


> just got the visa grant email... thank you all so much for all your help and support. the following are the details:
> 
> DOL 16th jan 2012
> Co assigned 1st march 2012
> Additional Docs: 12th March 2012
> senior CO: 11th June 2012
> Visa Grant 11th july 2012


Many many congratulations. Good luck with everything.


----------



## RockMeOn

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hey Guys!
> Need suggestion. I wanna book my ticket for 20th September. Do you reckon I should be granted visa by then and I should go ahead with bookings. My details are as below:
> 
> DOL: 01/05/2012 (My husband already added me as Non-migrating dependent in his 885 visa file so medical and PCC are done)
> CO: 05/07/2012 (He called me and asked basic questions and told me he is forwarding my file for decision)
> 
> My husband is coming and we are planning to fly together.
> Help me to decide.


I think its likely that your Visa will come before that as you were already added in your husband's 885 visa file. To be on safe side, book ticket via Singapore Airlines as they can extend your tickets couple of time without charging any penalty.

So there's no harm in booking your ticket in advance.! good luck..


----------



## Abhay

Hi pls tell thru which site i can check my file status


----------



## kk_1616

Abhay said:


> Hi pls tell thru which site i can check my file status


http://www.vfs-au-in.com/trackyourapplication.html

This is the link to check your visa status. You just have to enter passport number and type of visa application


----------



## Abhay

Yes i check thr and always shows" yr file is under process"


----------



## Abhay

Yes i check thr and always shows" yr file is under process" I thought thr is any other site to chrck wats going on with our file


----------



## aus1987

hey guys.. i have submitted my passport to AHC. my CO did not asked me to do it bt i just wanted save the time so i did.. can anybody tell like is there any problem can occur due to this? And I did without asking my agent as she was not very much concern about my case.. and i told her after submitted my passport and she was very much angry on me.. 
please help me out. if anybody else does the same.


----------



## miles apart

This is the link to check your visa status. You just have to enter passport number and type of visa application[/quote]

Hello guys, is this like trackable only if you apply via vfs?? Coz I had submitted the application directly to AHC New Delhi. Can I still get my application status via this link?? Please advise


----------



## marriedandlost

Hi Guys

We were also granted the visa finallyyyyyyy

DOL - 17.1.12
CO alloted and Additional DOC requested - 28.2.12
File sent for finalisation - 21.5.12
Passport requested - 21.5.12
Visa granted - 11.7.12

Finally the wait is overrr...

Good luck to all that are still waiting


----------



## miles apart

This is the link to check your visa status. You just have to enter passport number and type of visa application[/QUOTE]

Hello guys, is this like trackable only if you apply via vfs?? Coz I had submitted the application directly to AHC New Delhi. Can I still get my application status via this link?? Please advise


----------



## RockMeOn

As we all are curious to know that who is getting their Visa approved after 1st July 2012, I have made few enhancement in the spreadsheet which can be found here http://goo.gl/YcqXP. The new look will give us clear indication on who has been granted their Visa prior and after 1st July 2012. I have also included the link to the Expat Forum right into the spreadsheet so we can easily navigate back-n-forth to the blog and spreadsheet. Your feedback is welcome and let me know if you have any more suggestions to enhance the functionality of the spreadsheet. I think the owner of the spreadsheet OZNZ309 did a great job by starting this spreadsheet.

Cheers,
R


----------



## RockMeOn

marriedandlost said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> We were also granted the visa finallyyyyyyy
> 
> DOL - 17.1.12
> CO alloted and Additional DOC requested - 28.2.12
> File sent for finalisation - 21.5.12
> Passport requested - 21.5.12
> Visa granted - 11.7.12
> 
> Finally the wait is overrr...
> 
> Good luck to all that are still waiting



that's great, happy time ahead. can you please update your details in the spreadsheet?


----------



## kk_1616

miles apart said:


> This is the link to check your visa status. You just have to enter passport number and type of visa application


Hello guys, is this like trackable only if you apply via vfs?? Coz I had submitted the application directly to AHC New Delhi. Can I still get my application status via this link?? Please advise[/QUOTE]

Yes, you can use this link to track your file only if you have lodged through VFS. So in your case you can't check it through that link.

Buy anyway that link isn't much of a use coz as abhay said, it always shows that your application is under process at New Delhi.


----------



## miles apart

Hello There, Since you just posted on the forum am guessing you are online for me to get a reply to my question.

just checking on my previous post about the VFS link, is this Link trackable only if you apply via vfs?? Coz I had submitted the application directly to AHC New Delhi. Can I still get my application status via this link?? Please advise


----------



## marriedandlost

RockMeOn said:


> that's great, happy time ahead. can you please update your details in the spreadsheet?



I will do it ASAP.
My work doesnt allow me open attachments. I shall do it


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

RockMeOn said:


> I think its likely that your Visa will come before that as you were already added in your husband's 885 visa file. To be on safe side, book ticket via Singapore Airlines as they can extend your tickets couple of time without charging any penalty.
> 
> So there's no harm in booking your ticket in advance.! good luck..


Hi,

YEs, that is what I am hoping for. Thank you.


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

RockMeOn said:


> As we all are curious to know that who is getting their Visa approved after 1st July 2012, I have made few enhancement in the spreadsheet which can be found here http://goo.gl/YcqXP. The new look will give us clear indication on who has been granted their Visa prior and after 1st July 2012. I have also included the link to the Expat Forum right into the spreadsheet so we can easily navigate back-n-forth to the blog and spreadsheet. Your feedback is welcome and let me know if you have any more suggestions to enhance the functionality of the spreadsheet. I think the owner of the spreadsheet OZNZ309 did a great job by starting this spreadsheet.
> 
> Cheers,
> R


Good work...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## miles apart

Thanks KK


----------



## reddyguuduru

aus1987 said:


> hey guys.. i have submitted my passport to AHC. my CO did not asked me to do it bt i just wanted save the time so i did.. can anybody tell like is there any problem can occur due to this? And I did without asking my agent as she was not very much concern about my case.. and i told her after submitted my passport and she was very much angry on me..
> please help me out. if anybody else does the same.


There will not be any problem. I have done the same thing. I have got my Passport returned with the visa lable.


----------



## aus1987

reddyguuduru said:


> There will not be any problem. I have done the same thing. I have got my Passport returned with the visa lable.


hey thanks.. for your reply..


----------



## ria2611

DOL 09/05/2012 visa type: prospective marriage visa
CO assigned : 13/07/2012
additional docs requested...told to fill form 80 too..had a phone interview


----------



## 309/100

*Documents*

Could anyone of you please give me a list of docs required to support the 309/100 visa?

Thanks


----------



## miles apart

ria2611 said:


> DOL 09/05/2012 visa type: prospective marriage visa
> CO assigned : 13/07/2012
> additional docs requested...told to fill form 80 too..had a phone interview


Thats great news Ria2611 

just quick question, did you and your spouse receive an email notification about CO allocation??


----------



## miles apart

309/100 said:


> Could anyone of you please give me a list of docs required to support the 309/100 visa?
> 
> Thanks


Originally Posted by Ajac

You can find a list of docs below.I made this list out of my personal experience and knowledge.

1> Completed Form 47SP
2> Completed Form 888
3> Completed Form 80
4> Completed Form 1221 ( It is not necessary, but some COs may ask for this )
5> Original Marriage certificate
6> Photos and DVD of the wedding ceremony ( up to 10 photos showing the main rituals conducted. there should be a description at the back of photo )
7> Detailed evidence of contact since you both first met. ( Letters, E-mails, Phone records etc )
8> Evidence that your sponsor is able to fulfil the sponsorship undertaking ( Latest Tax assessment Notice, Pay slips, Employment Letter )
9 > All Photo identification proofs, Documents indicating education history and any certificates attained till date.
10 > Original Birth certificate

According to the Above post from Ajac, these are the basic documents list that should help in your 309 visa lodgement


----------



## manasa

but how to know about the visa timeline of individual application,the user names are so confusing.


----------



## depind

At last visa has been granted
DOL : 24/01/2012
Visa Granted on :13/07/2012

Wish you all good luck in getting your visas granted


----------



## Alex997

depind said:


> At last visa has been granted
> DOL : 24/01/2012
> Visa Granted on :13/07/2012
> 
> Wish you all good luck in getting your visas granted


Congratulations!!!...have a great life ahead!!


----------



## miles apart

depind said:


> At last visa has been granted
> DOL : 24/01/2012
> Visa Granted on :13/07/2012
> 
> Wish you all good luck in getting your visas granted


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## kavi

Its great to see all the visas coming through from jan. so far we can see jan cases are being finalised :clap2: and expecting all the outstanding feb cases to be cleared pretty soon On an average every case is taking 170-180 days which is like between 5-6 months. Lets all stay positive :boxing: and pray for the rest of the visas to be come through without further delays  cheers


----------



## swativerma

Yes kavi u r absolutely ryte...hope v all outstndng feb guys get r visas asap...Gud luck 2 who all r waitng 4 der visa...Hope v all fly to oz soon.


----------



## ria2611

miles apart said:


> Thats great news Ria2611
> 
> just quick question, did you and your spouse receive an email notification about CO allocation??


no i didnt receive any notification but when i received a call from CO , he told me he will send me email of checklist of docs to be submitted along with HAP ID, i received that 5 min after the call.

i am not sure bout my spouse cos i informed him right after the interview that CO has been allotted but will ask him n let you know by tmr


----------



## miles apart

ria2611 said:


> no i didnt receive any notification but when i received a call from CO , he told me he will send me email of checklist of docs to be submitted along with HAP ID, i received that 5 min after the call.
> 
> i am not sure bout my spouse cos i informed him right after the interview that CO has been allotted but will ask him n let you know by tmr


Thanks ria2611  we got a CO allocated yesterday and it's only the applicant that gets the email not the sponsor. Since both our applications has been lodged in may and got CO allocated same day am guessing our visa's may also get granted same time.

All the very best  Countdown begins


----------



## Chiks

depind said:


> At last visa has been granted
> DOL : 24/01/2012
> Visa Granted on :13/07/2012
> 
> Wish you all good luck in getting your visas granted


Congratulations!!!...have a great life ahead!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Esha

depind said:


> At last visa has been granted
> DOL : 24/01/2012
> Visa Granted on :13/07/2012
> 
> Wish you all good luck in getting your visas granted


Congratulations..


----------



## bis abc

hey!
i am new to this forum,i hve few questions regarding spouse visa 309,as i have applied fr it on 30th june 2012,i want to apply for tourist visa 676,for this i want to ask few questions plz
1.i have to apply fr this frm my homeland or my husband in australia wil apply fr it frm australai?
2.i need original documents or i cn use scanned copies of dokumnts snt frm my husband regarding assurance of support,bank statemnt,pay slips
3.my medikal and pcc fr spouse visa wil also wrk fr ds tourist visa or i have to go fr thm again,
4.676visa or 679 visa,,wch1 to apply as my hubby has pr of australia bt hs stay is less than 2 yrs in australia,he wnt in ths yr to australai
5.n last most imp question plzzz what kind of solid reason i haf to gv thm fr returning my homland whn my visitors visa expire
plzzz any1 of the helping membrs may hlp me
thnx alot in advance


----------



## bis abc

hey !
the most imp question plzzz what kind of solid reason i haf to gv thm i mean fr 676 tourist visa fr returning my homland whn my visitors visa expires
plz guide me any1 of u


----------



## aph1985

I have a question.

I got married in Feb and applied my wife's spouse visa in april. We were assigned a case officer in June. We provided additional documents as required last week. I want to apply for her visitor's visa. Can I do that? Will that be ok? Which visa type should i go for? 676 or 679?

Please help.

Thank you,
Anuj


----------



## aph1985

bis abc said:


> hey !
> the most imp question plzzz what kind of solid reason i haf to gv thm i mean fr 676 tourist visa fr returning my homland whn my visitors visa expires
> plz guide me any1 of u



I have the same question.


----------



## June132012

bis abc said:


> hey!
> i am new to this forum,i hve few questions regarding spouse visa 309,as i have applied fr it on 30th june 2012,i want to apply for tourist visa 676,for this i want to ask few questions plz
> 1.i have to apply fr this frm my homeland or my husband in australia wil apply fr it frm australai?
> 2.i need original documents or i cn use scanned copies of dokumnts snt frm my husband regarding assurance of support,bank statemnt,pay slips
> 3.my medikal and pcc fr spouse visa wil also wrk fr ds tourist visa or i have to go fr thm again,
> 4.676visa or 679 visa,,wch1 to apply as my hubby has pr of australia bt hs stay is less than 2 yrs in australia,he wnt in ths yr to australai
> 5.n last most imp question plzzz what kind of solid reason i haf to gv thm fr returning my homland whn my visitors visa expire
> plzzz any1 of the helping membrs may hlp me
> thnx alot in advance


Hey aph and bis,
1. U both can apply for u-applicant will apply for subclass 676 or ur husband 679( i applied for 676 and got visa)
2.u can use attested scanned copies( i use scanned copies )
3.u can use medicals of ur spouse visa( i did the same) i lodged my spouse app myself and had studied a lot like u before lodging my app)
4. Cant answer this question with 
confidence as this is not my personal experience.
5.incentive and authority to come back to home country- u have applied for spouse visa which demands applicant must be in india or somewhere in world , but not in australia in any case if u want to get ur spouse visa granted (as u have applied spouse visa in india).this is the best reason u can give to them that u will leave aus to get ur spouse visa granted...Hope this helps


----------



## Guest

The best reason for needing to return home at end of tourist visa would be either a paid job you need to return to or family that depend on you. But the fact you know you have to return to be outside Australia is good and that you will need to pack up your life back home before fully migrating.


----------



## June132012

_shel said:


> The best reason for needing to return home at end of tourist visa would be either a paid job you need to return to or family that depend on you. But the fact you know you have to return to be outside Australia is good and that you will need to pack up your life back home before fully migrating.




Spouse visa application is the best idea to prove that u will definitely come back to your home country, he/ she(Case officer will understand that u will come back to get ur permanent visa approved.... U just make heading of INCENTIVE and Authority to come back to home country, and write that u have already lodged spouse app and i am aware that i have to be in india to get spouse visa and will definitely come back.... ...they will give u visa, they know that u will come back for sure(and u have no need to prove this that spouse application has been already lodged)..... If u give reason that u have property to be care of or u have a job to continue after coming back then u have to give proof of property and letter from employer... These things can make ur file strong... Ipersonally give only one reason that i have already told u that is spouse visa app in progress... Thanks


----------



## Guest

The fact the spouse visa is in process doesn't really mean much to CO as a reason that you will leave. What if the application is refused? The reason for you to leave the country is then gone and you could become a potential overstayer. A solid reason that is not about to change that gives need to return to home country is what is needed.


----------



## June132012

aph1985 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I got married in Feb and applied my wife's spouse visa in april. We were assigned a case officer in June. We provided additional documents as required last week. I want to apply for her visitor's visa. Can I do that? Will that be ok? Which visa type should i go for? 676 or 679?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thank you,
> Anuj


For result of spouse visa u have to be back to home... No one knows what the result will be wheather it got refused or granted , but the point is u will definitely come back for spouse visa result.u have to leave aus in any case... And tourist visa co already know this....... Do accordingly as your brain says... I told u my peronal experience... This is just to help....


----------



## Guest

You do not need to be back home to be granted your spouse visa. If you applied offshore you need to be offshore for it to be granted. But that does not mean back to the country from where you applied, one can go to NZ, fiji or anywhere close that they can get a visa to stay for a couple of days so long as it is outside of Australia. Hence why it being used as a reason to return home after tourist visa is not valid.


----------



## June132012

Sometimes case officer dont give flexibility in leaving country.. Co have two options to give- 1. To leave aus and go anywhere in the world2. Applicant have to be in home country to get result of spouse visa. So it depends on co what he says to applicant to do....i got single travel condition on my tourist visa.. When i will leave aus,go other country or back to india.... I could not be able to enter aus Again due to single entry condition.....if visa got approved then well and good and i will back to aus....( and this is pre much certain that i will leave aus as early as possible) ...other forum members who got tourist visa, can answer better either they have got multiple travel or single travel on their visa???? If single travel then no one get back aus if their spouse visa got rejected..and they have to back....... I think not sure.,,co will never give multiple travel on tourist visa keeping in mind that this can give applicant chance to get back to aus even their partner visa file had refused... Again saying not sure wheather people get multiple travel or only single travel on tourist visa when spouse app is already in progress..... .... Just use as much suppoting documents as u can to prove that u will get back to india.....


----------



## bis abc

June13 said:


> Spouse visa application is the best idea to prove that u will definitely come back to your home country, he/ she(Case officer will understand that u will come back to get ur permanent visa approved.... U just make heading of INCENTIVE and Authority to come back to home country, and write that u have already lodged spouse app and i am aware that i have to be in india to get spouse visa and will definitely come back.... ...they will give u visa, they know that u will come back for sure(and u have no need to prove this that spouse application has been already lodged)..... If u give reason that u have property to be care of or u have a job to continue after coming back then u have to give proof of property and letter from employer... These things can make ur file strong... Ipersonally give only one reason that i have already told u that is spouse visa app in progress... Thanks


thnx alot manfor gvng such suggstions,1 thing plz 679 visa is only valid if husband living in australia is for 2 rs or mor thn 2 yrz??


----------



## Alex997

_shel said:


> You do not need to be back home to be granted your spouse visa. If you applied offshore you need to be offshore for it to be granted. But that does not mean back to the country from where you applied, one can go to NZ, fiji or anywhere close that they can get a visa to stay for a couple of days so long as it is outside of Australia. Hence why it being used as a reason to return home after tourist visa is not valid.


Yes, you do! Off shore spouse applications cannot be finalised while the applicant is onshore and majority,if not all,of the tourist visas granted from India,are single entry.


----------



## aph1985

Anyone knows how long does it take to get visitors visa if spouse visa is already under process?
Anuj


----------



## 309/100

what if I apply for 309/100 visa in Australia while I am on a tourist visa?


----------



## kk_1616

Alex997 said:


> Yes, you do! Off shore spouse applications cannot be finalised while the applicant is onshore and majority,if not all,of the tourist visas granted from India,are single entry.


No, you don't. As _shel mentioned, you can visit to NZ, singapore, fiji, baali or anywhere in the world and get your visa stamped on your passport. 
All they need is that you need to be offshore (out of australia), so you can be anywhere in this world but Australia.
Well, yes most of the tourist visa are single entry but when you visit some other country and get your passport stamped so you can get back in to australia, so it is not that you have to be in India only for your spouse visa to be granted.
hope this helps


----------



## kk_1616

aph1985 said:


> Anyone knows how long does it take to get visitors visa if spouse visa is already under process?
> Anuj


timeframe for visitor visa grant is irrespective of your spouse visa application.

subclass 676 can be granted in maximum two weeks.
subclass 679 (family sponsered visa) can take upto 6-8 weeks.

i have seen cases where 676 has been granted in even 4 days. and even two weeks (in case it takes that long for visa to be finalised) is not too long. but in most of the cases it won't.


----------



## kk_1616

309/100 said:


> what if I apply for 309/100 visa in Australia while I am on a tourist visa?


if you want to apply for partner visa while you are in Australia, there is a separate subclass 820/801. that is onshore partner visa application

But with that subclass you should not be holding family sponsored tourist visa (679) in order to lodge 820/801. 
I am not sure you can apply for 820/801 if you are holding tourist visa (676). You better check this before you leave for Australia.

furthermore, if you are granted tourist visa for only 3 months then you anyway will have to come back to India as partner visa generally takes 6-7 months.

so a better option would be , apply for partner visa, wait for about 4 months and then apply for tourist visa. so by the time you 3 months finishes, you get outcome of partner visa application.


----------



## Alex997

kk_1616 said:


> No, you don't. As _shel mentioned, you can visit to NZ, singapore, fiji, baali or anywhere in the world and get your visa stamped on your passport.
> All they need is that you need to be offshore (out of australia), so you can be anywhere in this world but Australia.
> Well, yes most of the tourist visa are single entry but when you visit some other country and get your passport stamped so you can get back in to australia, so it is not that you have to be in India only for your spouse visa to be granted.
> hope this helps


 The point is,if you are refused while in singapore,fiji,baali,one cannot enter into australia because of the single entry condition. Yes,we all know,that one need not be in home country when it is finalized,i.e. granted or refused.
Hope this helps.


----------



## kk_1616

Agree with Alex. That is how it is.


----------



## sundari

*Bunny*



ria2611 said:


> DOL 09/05/2012 visa type: prospective marriage visa
> CO assigned : 13/07/2012
> additional docs requested...told to fill form 80 too..had a phone interview



Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum. we have lodged Partner visa and Visitor visa . They put the visitor VISA on hold and the CO for visit advised us that until Initial assesment has been completed on the prtner visa they dont grant the Visitor.
Is there anyone dealt with the same situation.

DOL:09/05/2012
CO Assigned :NO
VISa type:309/100
Lodged in hyderabad VFS

Is there anyone applied on the same day as we applied and CO has been allocated yet?


----------



## sundari

*Bunny*

Hi All,
I am new tho this forum.
My partner Applied Partner offshore and visitor visa 
DOL:09/05/2012
CO Assigned: NO
Place: HYd VFS

They put the visitor visa on hold and advised us until we had our partner visa initial assessment they do not grant visitor ivsa.

Is there anyone who are dealing with the same sitution.
we applied visitor on May 23rd 2012 too.


----------



## anaya

aph1985 said:


> Anyone knows how long does it take to get visitors visa if spouse visa is already under process?
> Anuj


Hi Anuj

It takes 1 week or 2 max..


----------



## Abhay

Anyone applied in 2nd week of feb. no response after "queued file" email. Anyone knows how long does it takes after u recv such email. Pls


----------



## kk_1616

*Any Visa Granted today...?*

Hey guys,

It has been really dull day today.. No visa grant news from any of the member...

if any of you has got visa then pls pls pls post it on this forum, it gives so much hopes to everyone.

Wish they start granting visa to February applicants ASAP...


----------



## Chiks

Abhay said:


> Anyone applied in 2nd week of feb. no response after "queued file" email. Anyone knows how long does it takes after u recv such email. Pls


Ya same here but waiting.... waiting........ waiting


----------



## bis abc

Alex997 said:


> The point is,if you are refused while in singapore,fiji,baali,one cannot enter into australia because of the single entry condition. Yes,we all know,that one need not be in home country when it is finalized,i.e. granted or refused.
> Hope this helps.


hey man!!
greets
what is single entry and wt z multiple entry??if i am applying fr 676 which entry is bttr ...n wts r draw backs of single entry visa?plzreply
thnx alot


----------



## kk_1616

bis abc said:


> hey man!!
> greets
> what is single entry and wt z multiple entry??if i am applying fr 676 which entry is bttr ...n wts r draw backs of single entry visa?plzreply
> thnx alot


Single entry means you can enter into Australia once only and if you leave Australia then you can not enter again even if you have visa available.

Just imagine that you have been granted tourist visa for 6 months and single entry, so if you leave Australia in three months after you arrive, for any reason. You can not come back for the second time even though you have still got few months remaining before your visa expires. 

Whereas in Multiple entry visa, you can go in and out of Australia as many time as you want as long as your visa is not expired.

It is always good to have multiple entry visa but i think it is always up to the case officer to give single entry or multiple visa.


----------



## bis abc

hey!!
please enlist me all the dokumnts needed for visitors visa 676..wt are tha dokumnts tht hlp my case to be strong enuff to avoid rejection..
plz help me out any 1 of u...
thnx


----------



## bis abc

kk_1616 said:


> Single entry means you can enter into Australia once only and if you leave Australia then you can not enter again even if you have visa available.
> 
> Just imagine that you have been granted tourist visa for 6 months and single entry, so if you leave Australia in three months after you arrive, for any reason. You can not come back for the second time even though you have still got few months remaining before your visa expires.
> 
> Whereas in Multiple entry visa, you can go in and out of Australia as many time as you want as long as your visa is not expired.
> 
> It is always good to have multiple entry visa but i think it is always up to the case officer to give single entry or multiple visa.


thnx kk alot...


----------



## SinghaJK

Hi,
My timeline is as follows:

DOL : 10/04/2012
Case for final decision: 07/06/2012
Visa Granted: No news

Any update from anyone


----------



## anaya

Chiks said:


> Ya same here but waiting.... waiting........ waiting


same here guys applied in 3rd week of feb..

the CO said next update will be aftr mid july..so waiting till july end now!


----------



## Abhay

anaya said:


> same here guys applied in 3rd week of feb..
> 
> the CO said next update will be aftr mid july..so waiting till july end now!


Did u call tr CO or email??


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

SinghaJK said:


> Hi,
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> DOL : 10/04/2012
> Case for final decision: 07/06/2012
> Visa Granted: No news
> 
> Any update from anyone


Hello SinghaJK,

Please update your details in Visa timeline here.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=85
so others can get idea.


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

How Do I delete massage once posted?


----------



## RockMeOn

FarAwayFromYou said:


> How Do I delete massage once posted?


I don't think you can delete the message, you can only edit it...


----------



## anaya

Abhay said:


> Did u call tr CO or email??


Via email!


----------



## Ajac

Any good news today ?
Depind's DOL was 24th JAN and he got Visa on last Friday.
I hope they will begin February part very soon


----------



## Ajac

FarAwayFromYou said:


> How Do I delete massage once posted?


Only Moderators and Administrators can delete/hide posts in a forum.I think *_Shel* can do it for you.


----------



## Guest

Which post? If you want to delete a post click the report button, explain why and on of the moderators can delete or edit it for you. For instance if your personel details are in it and you want them removed


----------



## bis abc

hey!!
please enlist me all the dokumnts needed for visitors visa 676..wt are tha dokumnts tht hlp my case to be strong enuff to avoid rejection..
plz help me out any 1 of u...
thnx


----------



## Samybhagyana

Hi every1 I am new to this forum I launched my application for visa subclass 309 
Dol 23/11/2011
Doc requested 18/1/2012 n had phone I interview on same day 
Doc submitted 21/2/2012

N my co .......... rang me on 20/6/2012 n requested for my Pcc 
N I submitted my Pcc on 29/6/2012 
N still waiting for reply from my co 
Can any1 tell me how long it's gonna take more time for my visa ready 
Thanku......


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

_shel said:


> Which post? If you want to delete a post click the report button, explain why and on of the moderators can delete or edit it for you. For instance if your personel details are in it and you want them removed


Hi Everyone!

Nothing serious.

I have just posted wrong hyperlink for Google spreadsheet so I wanted to delete that post but anyway I did edit and corrected it. We cant delete but we can edit straight by clicking "edit" button two times and then "Save changes".

Thanks for the help anyway, Cheers.


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Samybhagyana said:


> Hi every1 I am new to this forum I launched my application for visa subclass 309
> Dol 23/11/2011
> Doc requested 18/1/2012 n had phone I interview on same day
> Doc submitted 21/2/2012
> 
> N my co .......... rang me on 20/6/2012 n requested for my Pcc
> N I submitted my Pcc on 29/6/2012
> N still waiting for reply from my co
> Can any1 tell me how long it's gonna take more time for my visa ready
> Thanku......


Hi there,

I am just wondering why your CO didn't ask for PCC on 18/1/2012? It is just total waste of your time. OR
If you already submitted once, DO they ask for it again if PCC get expired while visa processing time?

For your visa time, I suggest it should get granted in this month as your DOL is in Nov-2011. That's bloody long time to wait. Are you alright my friend??  Because I would go crazy if I have to wait this long. Anyways, you can check details of other people and get idea about time from this spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SV2xfSm56R2c&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=85

Please add your Details as well.

All the best.

Regards,

FarAwayFromHappiness


----------



## VJKD

SinghaJK said:


> Hi,
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> DOL : 10/04/2012
> Case for final decision: 07/06/2012
> Visa Granted: No news
> 
> Any update from anyone


HI 

Did case officer email you when your file forwarded for final decision?

i applied for my wife on 04/04/2012.

Not sure how to find out if its forward for final decision.


----------



## kk_1616

VJKD said:


> HI
> 
> Did case officer email you when your file forwarded for final decision?
> 
> i applied for my wife on 04/04/2012.
> 
> Not sure how to find out if its forward for final decision.


You will have to call them on +91 11 41221000 and then select option 1 and then option 2 (do not select option 3 that is for partner visa application, otherwise you will only get to listen recorded message and won't be able to reach any person to speak with)

when u get operator on line ask him/her your visa application status and they will inform you if you application has been sent for final decision or not.

Alternatively you can e-mail them on [email protected]


----------



## SinghaJK

VJKD said:


> HI
> 
> Did case officer email you when your file forwarded for final decision?
> 
> i applied for my wife on 04/04/2012.
> 
> Not sure how to find out if its forward for final decision.


I got a call from my CO saying that no additional documents were required, and he was forwarding my case for the final decision.
But o news after that.


----------



## 309/100

SinghaJK said:


> I got a call from my CO saying that no additional documents were required, and he was forwarding my case for the final decision.
> But o news after that.


could you please list out the docs that you provided with your application?


----------



## SinghaJK

309/100 said:


> could you please list out the docs that you provided with your application?


All application forms, PCC from India and Dubai as I was in Dubai for last 4 years, Medicals, relationship proof, wedding photos, wedding cards, proof of communication i.e e-mails etc, husbands tax return, citizenship certificate, letter from his accountant.


----------



## 309/100

SinghaJK said:


> All application forms, PCC from India and Dubai as I was in Dubai for last 4 years, Medicals, relationship proof, wedding photos, wedding cards, proof of communication i.e e-mails etc, husbands tax return, citizenship certificate, letter from his accountant.


thanks, is it possible for me do medical before I get a call from my CO? I want to front load my medical before it is asked for.


----------



## sundari

Please anyone reply to my thread.


----------



## VJKD

SinghaJK said:


> I got a call from my CO saying that no additional documents were required, and he was forwarding my case for the final decision.
> But o news after that.


Thanks!

I applied for my wife tourist visa application as well last week.

Not sure which one they going to pick first


----------



## SinghaJK

309/100 said:


> thanks, is it possible for me do medical before I get a call from my CO? I want to front load my medical before it is asked for.


I am not sure coz when I applied for my visa I got an ID from vfs. That ID is required when you get your medical done. I think you can't get your medical without that ID.


----------



## 309/100

SinghaJK said:


> I am not sure coz when I applied for my visa I got an ID from vfs. That ID is required when you get your medical done. I think you can't get your medical without that ID.


that means that I will be able to get my medical done with the ID that I get when I lodge my application at VFS

thanks


----------



## Samybhagyana

Hi there 
Actually wen my co requested for doc in jan 2012 that time I send the Pcc from local police station I think that was mistake but still it's 3 weeks since I submitt my right Pcc from passport office but my co still didnt tell me anything why is taking so long


----------



## manasa

Samybhagyana said:


> Hi there
> Actually wen my co requested for doc in jan 2012 that time I send the Pcc from local police station I think that was mistake but still it's 3 weeks since I submitt my right Pcc from passport office but my co still didnt tell me anything why is taking so long


hai

my file had forwaded for final decision,how long it takes to get my visa.


----------



## shamkalra

309/100 said:


> that means that I will be able to get my medical done with the ID that I get when I lodge my application at VFS
> 
> thanks


If your medical is already done at the time of applying 309/100 when CO has requested for medical then there is no need of medical for tourist visa as Medical is valid for one year if it is for 309/100 or tourist visa. When did you apply for tourist visa . We have also applied for touristr visa on 09/07/2012 . But no reply. Our file was sent for final decision for 309/100 on 26/04/2012 by CO to SCO and we had applied for 309/100 on 14-02-2012 But no reply till today


----------



## VJKD

shamkalra said:


> If your medical is already done at the time of applying 309/100 when CO has requested for medical then there is no need of medical for tourist visa as Medical is valid for one year if it is for 309/100 or tourist visa. When did you apply for tourist visa . We have also applied for touristr visa on 09/07/2012 . But no reply. Our file was sent for final decision for 309/100 on 26/04/2012 by CO to SCO and we had applied for 309/100 on 14-02-2012 But no reply till today


HI 

I have applied for my wife tourist visa on 11/07/2012. sometime they say your 309/100 will be granted soon so withdraw your touist visa application its more likely chances in your case. 

Please post when you hear from them because i am in same boat.we applied for 309 on 04/04/2012

Good Luck!!!


----------



## SinghaJK

VJKD said:


> HI
> 
> I have applied for my wife tourist visa on 11/07/2012. sometime they say your 309/100 will be granted soon so withdraw your touist visa application its more likely chances in your case.
> 
> Please post when you hear from them because i am in same boat.we applied for 309 on 04/04/2012
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Even mine case was sent for final decision on 07.06.2012. Case officer mentioned that max time will be 2 months and min is 4 weeks. Even I haven't heard anything from AHC since then. I called them up and the operators keep repeating '7months' mantra.


----------



## Chiks

*No news*

Helloo All,

Today I open this forum with new hope that atleast two or three people posted that Visa granted... but...... whts going dont know in this week we didnt get single post of visa grant..............


----------



## SinghaJK

Chiks said:


> Helloo All,
> 
> Today I open this forum with new hope that atleast two or three people posted that Visa granted... but...... whts going dont know in this week we didnt get single post of visa grant..............


Another dull week it seems........God knows what is happening in AHC office.


----------



## Chiks

SinghaJK said:


> Another dull week it seems........God knows what is happening in AHC office.


yes dear... I wish that we can atleast get the status......but nothing is in our hand except waiting wating waiting......


----------



## shamkalra

VJKD said:


> HI
> 
> I have applied for my wife tourist visa on 11/07/2012. sometime they say your 309/100 will be granted soon so withdraw your touist visa application its more likely chances in your case.
> 
> Please post when you hear from them because i am in same boat.we applied for 309 on 04/04/2012
> 
> Good Luck!!!


please let us know who has told you to withdraw your tourist visa application and your spouse visa application will be finalized since we are waiting from date of applying 309/100(14-02-2012) and(26-04-2012 file sent to SCO by CO for final decision) and we have also applied tourist visa on 09-07-2012. But in both the cases no reply from AHC till today


----------



## shamkalra

shamkalra said:


> please let us know who has told you to withdraw your tourist visa application and your spouse visa application will be finalized since we are waiting from date of applying 309/100(14-02-2012) and(26-04-2012 file sent to SCO by CO for final decision) and we have also applied tourist visa on 09-07-2012. But in both the cases no reply from AHC till today


Good News At last got a call from SCO today that spouse visa is granted today and asked to withdraw tourist visa application submitted 09-07-2012. This week they have granted the spouse visa. Thanks and good luck to all waiting for the visa / DOL 14/02/2012 co appointed 14/04/2012 sent to sco for final decisiom on 26/04/2012 Date of sanction visa 19/07/2012:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Chiks

shamkalra said:


> Good News At last got a call from SCO today that spouse visa is granted today and asked to withdraw tourist visa application submitted 09-07-2012. This week they have granted the spouse visa. Thanks and good luck to all waiting for the visa / DOL 14/02/2012 co appointed 14/04/2012 sent to sco for final decisiom on 26/04/2012 Date of sanction visa 19/07/2012:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congress Mate................ Have gr8 lif ahead.............Please update ur detail in spreed sheet


----------



## roy1920

Chiks said:


> Congress Mate................ Have gr8 lif ahead.............Please update ur detail in spreed sheet


Hi chiks, didi your Co sent your file for final decision?


----------



## Chiks

roy1920 said:


> Hi chiks, didi your Co sent your file for final decision?


No updates from CO after final documentation.... and also 7 month manthra when ask........Wht abt u?? Any updates??


----------



## VJKD

shamkalra said:


> please let us know who has told you to withdraw your tourist visa application and your spouse visa application will be finalized since we are waiting from date of applying 309/100(14-02-2012) and(26-04-2012 file sent to SCO by CO for final decision) and we have also applied tourist visa on 09-07-2012. But in both the cases no reply from AHC till today


Congrats, nobody called us i knew they do it some time. but i dont think iys going to happen in our case because our DOL is 04/04/2012

Cheers!!!!


----------



## SinghaJK

shamkalra said:


> Good News At last got a call from SCO today that spouse visa is granted today and asked to withdraw tourist visa application submitted 09-07-2012. This week they have granted the spouse visa. Thanks and good luck to all waiting for the visa / DOL 14/02/2012 co appointed 14/04/2012 sent to sco for final decisiom on 26/04/2012 Date of sanction visa 19/07/2012:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## Esha

shamkalra said:


> Good News At last got a call from SCO today that spouse visa is granted today and asked to withdraw tourist visa application submitted 09-07-2012. This week they have granted the spouse visa. Thanks and good luck to all waiting for the visa / DOL 14/02/2012 co appointed 14/04/2012 sent to sco for final decisiom on 26/04/2012 Date of sanction visa 19/07/2012:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hey congrats.. Hope I will also get my visa in this month. My DOL was 07/02/2012.


----------



## neelvashi

Hi guys 

Can anyone suggest me the rough timing for allocation of CO once we lodge the application?

My wifes DOL is 04/06/12

Cheers


----------



## neelvashi

And is there anyone who applied 100 direct?


----------



## Chiks

Esha said:


> Hey congrats.. Hope I will also get my visa in this month. My DOL was 07/02/2012.


My DOL is also 07.02.12


----------



## shamkalra

neelvashi said:


> hi guys
> 
> can anyone suggest me the rough timing for allocation of co once we lodge the application?
> 
> My wifes dol is 04/06/12
> 
> cheers


co will be allocated in 6-8 weeks from d/o/l


----------



## Abhay

shamkalra said:


> Good News At last got a call from SCO today that spouse visa is granted today and asked to withdraw tourist visa application submitted 09-07-2012. This week they have granted the spouse visa. Thanks and good luck to all waiting for the visa / DOL 14/02/2012 co appointed 14/04/2012 sent to sco for final decisiom on 26/04/2012 Date of sanction visa 19/07/2012:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Many many congrats! Hope i will also update such reply very soon.


----------



## Abhay

Hey shamkalra who was yr " kind" co and sco??


----------



## Esha

Chiks said:


> My DOL is also 07.02.12


Did you heard anything from your CO about your visa.


----------



## Chiks

Esha said:


> Did you heard anything from your CO about your visa.


No updates.......... and urs???


----------



## Esha

No news from my side as well.. Today I called ahc and they told me that your visa can be granted next week or next month or it may take more than tht time. They don't know the exact time. They again told me tht average processing time is 7 months. I m fed up now.


----------



## Chiks

Esha said:


> No news from my side as well.. Today I called ahc and they told me that your visa can be granted next week or next month or it may take more than tht time. They don't know the exact time. They again told me tht average processing time is 7 months. I m fed up now.


Hi, Please update ur detail in spread sheet


----------



## swativerma

All d guys who r waiting wil surely get der visa's soon...Gud luck 2 everyone


----------



## Esha

I had already updated my details in spreadsheet.


----------



## RockMeOn

A new week has finally come, lets bring on some Visa Approvals :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## Chiks

RockMeOn said:


> A new week has finally come, lets bring on some Visa Approvals :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


Yaaa...... Hope maximum visa granted in tis week...........


----------



## Abhay

Yes hope this week all jan n feb applicants gt thr visa. Wish evryone tonnes of luck.


----------



## roy1920

Hey……lane:hey……… lane:good news guysssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.

Just got mail from SCO regarding visa grant. 
MY DOL - 07/02/2012.
CO Assig-21/03/2012
File forwarded for Final decision- 02/05/2012.
Visa Grant – 23/07/2012

I am so happy:clap2::clap2::clap2:……… waiting is over. One thing I would like to say is AHC new Delhi is very lazy. Anyway finally got the visa. So it’s all right. Best of luck guys. And many many thanks for the support. eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## Funpar

Congrats....that's great, even though they are lazy you are a lucky chap. We are waiting since Dec 2011.


----------



## Chiks

roy1920 said:


> Hey……lane:hey……… lane:good news guysssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.
> 
> Just got mail from SCO regarding visa grant.
> MY DOL - 07/02/2012.
> CO Assig-21/03/2012
> File forwarded for Final decision- 02/05/2012.
> Visa Grant – 23/07/2012
> 
> I am so happy:clap2::clap2::clap2:……… waiting is over. One thing I would like to say is AHC new Delhi is very lazy. Anyway finally got the visa. So it’s all right. Best of luck guys. And many many thanks for the support. eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


Hi mate, Really many congo to you......... Have gr8 life ahead......... sooooo very happy na... i am also happy for you and also have one hope for update......


----------



## Chiks

Funpar said:


> Congrats....that's great, even though they are lazy you are a lucky chap. We are waiting since Dec 2011.


Hey update ur detail in spread sheet..................Its really very long time na???


----------



## Abhay

Hearty congratulation to Roy1920. Hope we all gt our visa soon. Now give yr rest of luck to us.


----------



## Abhay

Anyone pls send link to open spreadsheet.


----------



## kk_1616

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...i=1&pli=1&pli=1&pli=1&pli=1&pli=1&pli=1&pli=1


----------



## Abhay

Thank u


----------



## Esha

roy1920 said:


> Hey……lane:hey……… lane:good news guysssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.
> 
> Just got mail from SCO regarding visa grant.
> MY DOL - 07/02/2012.
> CO Assig-21/03/2012
> File forwarded for Final decision- 02/05/2012.
> Visa Grant – 23/07/2012
> 
> I am so happy:clap2::clap2::clap2:……… waiting is over. One thing I would like to say is AHC new Delhi is very lazy. Anyway finally got the visa. So it’s all right. Best of luck guys. And many many thanks for the support. eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:



Heartiest congratulations.. My dol is also 7/02/2012. Hope I can also get my visa soon. Very best of luck for ur future..


----------



## VJKD

Funpar said:


> Congrats....that's great, even though they are lazy you are a lucky chap. We are waiting since Dec 2011.


Hi

Why don't you try to connect your CO and ask them what is going on sometime you call them and they notice you it worked with few people


----------



## VJKD

Hi Guys

i applied for my wife's tourist visa we planning to go NZ when CO will ask her to leave AUS anyone have any idea about following

for how long we have to leave the country ? can we go and come next day?
how does stamping all that work if we go NZ ?
is it easy to get NZ tourist visa if anyone had apply before?

Thanks all in advance


----------



## kk_1616

VJKD said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> i applied for my wife's tourist visa we planning to go NZ when CO will ask her to leave AUS anyone have any idea about following
> 
> for how long we have to leave the country ? can we go and come next day?
> how does stamping all that work if we go NZ ?
> is it easy to get NZ tourist visa if anyone had apply before?
> 
> Thanks all in advance


They generally ask for about 5 working days to grant you visa and label your passport. So you might better off staying in NZ for a week to be on a safer side.

When you arrive in NZ you let them know you are out of AUS (anyway you let them know before hand when u r leaving) and then you keep on checking your e-mail everyday if you have received visa grant later or not. Once you receive that, you take copy of that e-mail and your passport at AHC in NZ ( i thinks it is at Auckland)
And then they will label your passport and then u r good to go.
One of my friend is already in NZ now and coming back on this wednesday so this is where I have all these information.


----------



## kk_1616

VJKD said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> i applied for my wife's tourist visa we planning to go NZ when CO will ask her to leave AUS anyone have any idea about following
> 
> for how long we have to leave the country ? can we go and come next day?
> how does stamping all that work if we go NZ ?
> is it easy to get NZ tourist visa if anyone had apply before?
> 
> Thanks all in advance


And ya about NZ tourist visa, you won't need that if you are Australian citizen or PR but your wife only will need it.

I don't know how that works but my friend said it was very easy and he got it in one or two days.


----------



## 309/100

kk_1616 said:


> They generally ask for about 5 working days to grant you visa and label your passport. So you might better off staying in NZ for a week to be on a safer side.
> 
> When you arrive in NZ you let them know you are out of AUS (anyway you let them know before hand when u r leaving) and then you keep on checking your e-mail everyday if you have received visa grant later or not. Once you receive that, you take copy of that e-mail and your passport at AHC in NZ ( i thinks it is at Auckland)
> And then they will label your passport and then u r good to go.
> One of my friend is already in NZ now and coming back on this wednesday so this is where I have all these information.


I don't reckon you have to get your passport stamped with a visa as NZ and AUS don't need a stamp. Just show the visa grant letter, that will do....

Once you got back to Australia, get the visa stamp in your passport. You need it to travel to India, as Indian airports don't have the e-visa facility.


----------



## VJKD

kk_1616 said:


> And ya about NZ tourist visa, you won't need that if you are Australian citizen or PR but your wife only will need it.
> 
> I don't know how that works but my friend said it was very easy and he got it in one or two days.


Thanks!!

I even read on immigration website that all airline have facility to check your visa status online so you dont need stamp on your passport. please see below link for visa labelling

How to Obtain Your Visa Label - Australian High Commission 

About your visa

Cheers


----------



## kk_1616

309/100 said:


> I don't reckon you have to get your passport stamped with a visa as NZ and AUS don't need a stamp. Just show the visa grant letter, that will do....
> 
> Once you got back to Australia, get the visa stamp in your passport. You need it to travel to India, as Indian airports don't have the e-visa facility.


Ya that's right. One really don't need visa due to this e-visa facility. But my friend was advised by his case officer to get his wife's passport stamped. 
May be that was because his wife didn't have any other visa and if there is any problem in the system then NZ official may refuse her departure to australia.


----------



## RockMeOn

kk_1616 said:


> Ya that's right. One really don't need visa due to this e-visa facility. But my friend was advised by his case officer to get his wife's passport stamped.
> May be that was because his wife didn't have any other visa and if there is any problem in the system then NZ official may refuse her departure to australia.


Yes agree, If I were you... I wouldn't take a chance buy not getting it stamped! Too much risk, not much return involved!


----------



## Abhay

It has been a month snce our file's queued for decision . Does it mean my file has bn sent fe final dec. pls sugest n how long it take obce u rcv such mail


----------



## SinghaJK

Abhay said:


> It has been a month snce our file's queued for decision . Does it mean my file has bn sent fe final dec. pls sugest n how long it take obce u rcv such mail


My file was queued for final decision on 7th of June, more than 45 days now. And the CO said that it will take max of 2 months. No idea whats happening!


----------



## RockMeOn

roy1920 said:


> Hey……lane:hey……… lane:good news guysssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.
> 
> Just got mail from SCO regarding visa grant.
> MY DOL - 07/02/2012.
> CO Assig-21/03/2012
> File forwarded for Final decision- 02/05/2012.
> Visa Grant – 23/07/2012
> 
> I am so happy:clap2::clap2::clap2:……… waiting is over. One thing I would like to say is AHC new Delhi is very lazy. Anyway finally got the visa. So it’s all right. Best of luck guys. And many many thanks for the support. eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


Congrats mate, can you please update your details on the spreadsheet as well so it can be helpful for others?

http://goo.gl/YcqXP


----------



## RockMeOn

SinghaJK said:


> My file was queued for final decision on 7th of June, more than 45 days now. And the CO said that it will take max of 2 months. No idea whats happening!


They will take standard time period of about 6 months at least. My file was forwarded for the final decision almost 75 days ago, but I am not expecting the visa grant before the late Aug (or early September).


----------



## VJKD

Hi Guys

My wife got call from CO regarding her tourist visa she said withdraw tourist visa application and they will grant 309 between 1.5 to 2 months. My wife asked her called again tommorow so she can discuss with me. we still prefer toursit visa. 

Any suggestion in this case ? our DOL 04/04/2012

Thanks !!!!


----------



## kk_1616

VJKD said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My wife got call from CO regarding her tourist visa she said withdraw tourist visa application and they will grant 309 between 1.5 to 2 months. My wife asked her called again tommorow so she can discuss with me. we still prefer toursit visa.
> 
> Any suggestion in this case ? our DOL 04/04/2012
> 
> Thanks !!!!


when did you lodge your wife's tourist visa file?


----------



## Guest

You can keep the application in if you choose but if it is granted after your spouse visa is granted it will cancel the 309 and you will have to apply for it again. No idea how long tourist visas take where your wife is? 
Your lodgement date suggests the 309 may not be granted until at least Oct but she may be one of the lucky ones and get it early. Can she email or phone to discuss that further?


----------



## VJKD

kk_1616 said:


> when did you lodge your wife's tourist visa file?


Tourist Visa DOL - 12/07/2012


----------



## kavi

VJKD
Its recommended to wait for 309! Dont mess up ur case on last stage! Ur close to get thru!!


----------



## VJKD

_shel said:


> You can keep the application in if you choose but if it is granted after your spouse visa is granted it will cancel the 309 and you will have to apply for it again. No idea how long tourist visas take where your wife is?
> Your lodgement date suggests the 309 may not be granted until at least Oct but she may be one of the lucky ones and get it early. Can she email or phone to discuss that further?


they canot grant tourist visa after spouse visa because They have to take decision on tourist visa in day or two because their time frame for tourist visa is 15days and our tourist visa DOL - 12/07/2012.


----------



## kavi

Ive consulted with few agents and they have suggested not to go for tourist visa while u have applied 309! U wil get tourist visa without much difficulty but theres a likelihood of ur 309 being put on hold until u come back to india!!


----------



## Guest

Ok, I simply said it was possible, dependent on where you apply from and the type of tourist visa applied for it could take a few weeks or longer. I applied for a long stay tourist visa in the UK which took 6 weeks, where the evisitor is granted sometimes immediately.


----------



## shamkalra

VJKD said:


> they canot grant tourist visa after spouse visa because They have to take decision on tourist visa in day or two because their time frame for tourist visa is 15days and our tourist visa DOL - 12/07/2012.


In the same case of my daughter has applied tourist visa on 09/07/2012 and spouse visa was filed on 14/02/2012. co has sent spouse visa for final decision to sco on 26/04/2012 for final decision .after applying tourist visa SCO has asked to withdraw tourist visa application and spouse visa was granted on same day when mail for tourist visa withdrawal reached AHC on 19/07/2012. Now it is upto you to decide because you have applied spouse visa in April 2012.and they might be asking to wait for some time to grant spouse visa .


----------



## KKD141

VJKD said:


> Hi
> 
> Why don't you try to connect your CO and ask them what is going on sometime you call them and they notice you it worked with few people


Hi there,

Our DOL- 12/12/2011

I am the partner and Sponsor in this case. We tried contacting Client Service Team,AHC New Delhi numerous times,always ended up with automated reply. We didn’t know even if the CO had been assigned until I filed a formal complaint in Global feedback section in the first week of June 2012. As a result CO called and offered an apology for being unable to contact us and requested medical and new NOIM on 19/6/12,we provided all documents within a week 26/6/2012,but no response again. Unable to understand how do these people work.


----------



## Esha

SinghaJK said:


> My file was queued for final decision on 7th of June, more than 45 days now. And the CO said that it will take max of 2 months. No idea whats happening!


My file was queued for final decision on 20th may. More than 65 days now. I still don't know what's going on. My dol was 7/02/2012.


----------



## Funpar

VJKD said:


> Hi
> 
> Why don't you try to connect your CO and ask them what is going on sometime you call them and they notice you it worked with few people


I tried number of times but get IVR message only, even though kept the phone on hold for more than 40 - 50 minutes. Regarding email requests, I got the same 'one liner' replies that the partner applications are dealt within a period of 7 months. I wonder what is the sanctity behind it. Even those who had applied much later have perhaps joined their partners. Lucky for them!!!


----------



## shamkalra

Esha said:


> My file was queued for final decision on 20th may. More than 65 days now. I still don't know what's going on. My dol was 7/02/2012.


our file was forwarded for final decision on 26-04-2012 and visa was granted on 19/07/2012 (after 83 days). So please have patience because we can do nothing and we have to simply wait because AHC is not giving proper reply (only they are saying 7 months Mantra). Total time taken on our visa 309/100 is 156 days from D/O/L 14/02/2012 ( 5 months and 5 days)


----------



## Chiks

shamkalra said:


> our file was forwarded for final decision on 26-04-2012 and visa was granted on 19/07/2012 (after 83 days). So please have patience because we can do nothing and we have to simply wait because AHC is not giving proper reply (only they are saying 7 months Mantra). Total time taken on our visa 309/100 is 156 days from D/O/L 14/02/2012 ( 5 months and 5 days)


All are not really lucky like you mate:confused2::confused2:..........


----------



## shamkalra

Chiks said:


> All are not really lucky like you mate:confused2::confused2:..........


All are lucky because they are going to Australia today or tomorrow or maximum day after tomorrow . AHC operators who gives replies to our queries don't know anything about time taken for grant of visa. On 19/07/2012 at 11.00 AM the operators were singing 7 months mantra and we got a call from SCO on the same day at 1.00 PM that your visa is granted . So please wait all those who have applied visa upto 15th of February 2012 will definitely get their visa till 31st July 2012, because GOD is there and GOD will not do injustice to anyone


----------



## Funpar

Got the Visa after 224 days today. Thanks to the friends who responded and upheld our morale...Almighty will listen to everyone's prayer soon.


----------



## Chiks

Funpar said:


> Got the Visa after 224 days today. Thanks to the friends who responded and upheld our morale...Almighty will listen to everyone's prayer soon.


Congress Mate... Finally got... you suffer really lot... Please update your dtail in spread sheet...


----------



## kk_1616

Funpar said:


> Got the Visa after 224 days today. Thanks to the friends who responded and upheld our morale...Almighty will listen to everyone's prayer soon.


On what name you are on spreadsheet..?


----------



## RockMeOn

Funpar said:


> Got the Visa after 224 days today. Thanks to the friends who responded and upheld our morale...Almighty will listen to everyone's prayer soon.


congrats mate, have fun and enjoy the life


----------



## Samybhagyana

Hi 
My dol 23/11/2011
N I got email from my co that my application forward for final dicision on 23/7/2012 
Any1 have idea how long is gonna take for my visa now .......


----------



## Aish12345

From where should i get my passport stampeda,can it be done in VFS CHANDIGARH?


----------



## Esha

shamkalra said:


> our file was forwarded for final decision on 26-04-2012 and visa was granted on 19/07/2012 (after 83 days). So please have patience because we can do nothing and we have to simply wait because AHC is not giving proper reply (only they are saying 7 months Mantra). Total time taken on our visa 309/100 is 156 days from D/O/L 14/02/2012 ( 5 months and 5 days)


Thanks for replying and Yes, I know that.. We can't do anything..but i am loosing my patience now.. I know I have to be patient.. God knows how much more time they will take.. I don't know why AHC people are soooo slow..


----------



## Esha

Funpar said:


> Got the Visa after 224 days today. Thanks to the friends who responded and upheld our morale...Almighty will listen to everyone's prayer soon.


Congrats.. What is your dol??


----------



## Esha

shamkalra said:


> All are lucky because they are going to Australia today or tomorrow or maximum day after tomorrow . AHC operators who gives replies to our queries don't know anything about time taken for grant of visa. On 19/07/2012 at 11.00 AM the operators were singing 7 months mantra and we got a call from SCO on the same day at 1.00 PM that your visa is granted . So please wait all those who have applied visa upto 15th of February 2012 will definitely get their visa till 31st July 2012, because GOD is there and GOD will not do injustice to anyone


Thank u so much for such a nice reply.. I am quite relieved now.. If I get my visa till 31/7/2012 I will be very happy.. Let's see what will happen..


----------



## Aish12345

Got visa... Sco S.... Thanku uu all for yr support... All the best to everyone, hope wait ends for every1 soon...


----------



## RockMeOn

Samybhagyana said:


> Hi
> My dol 23/11/2011
> N I got email from my co that my application forward for final dicision on 23/7/2012
> Any1 have idea how long is gonna take for my visa now .......


Considering you have already waited long enough, I think visa grant should not take more than a week or two. All the best...


----------



## anaya

VJKD said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> i applied for my wife's tourist visa we planning to go NZ when CO will ask her to leave AUS anyone have any idea about following
> 
> for how long we have to leave the country ? can we go and come next day?
> how does stamping all that work if we go NZ ?
> is it easy to get NZ tourist visa if anyone had apply before?
> 
> Thanks all in advance


Hi VJKD

We are planning of doing the same thing..my husband doesnt need a visa to go to NZ bt I do..so how lonb does it take for the visa to be granted and how to apply n what are the fees..

It will be great if u ans my queries..thanks!


----------



## anaya

Aish12345 said:


> Got visa... Sco S.... Thanku uu all for yr support... All the best to everyone, hope wait ends for every1 soon...


Congratulations! Have a great life!


----------



## Aish12345

anaya said:


> Congratulations! Have a great life!


I got email from co that i will be granted visa in sepptember or october only, thoughncase was forwarded for final decision on 5th May.i was surprized to c the visa grant email.

I have kept on bugging my co to get visa.it worked!!!!!!


----------



## anaya

Aish12345 said:


> I got email from co that i will be granted visa in sepptember or october only, thoughncase was forwarded for final decision on 5th May.i was surprized to c the visa grant email.
> 
> I have kept on bugging my co to get visa.it worked!!!!!!


what is ur DOL and were u in India wen visa was granted??


----------



## Esha

Heyyyyyyyy.... Got my visa grant mail just now.. I m very very very happy... Best of luck to all my friends... 
Dol is 07/02/2012
Co assigned 27/03/2012
File sent for final decision 20/05/2012
Visa granted 24/07/2012


----------



## Esha

Aish12345 said:


> I got email from co that i will be granted visa in sepptember or october only, thoughncase was forwarded for final decision on 5th May.i was surprized to c the visa grant email.
> 
> I have kept on bugging my co to get visa.it worked!!!!!!


Congrats.. Today is the best day for visa grant..


----------



## Esha

Aish12345 said:


> Got visa... Sco S.... Thanku uu all for yr support... All the best to everyone, hope wait ends for every1 soon...



Heartiest congratulations... Have a great life ahead... I also got my visa grant mail today..


----------



## Abhay

Congratulations esha. Have a grt life ahead. Whr r u going in aus??


----------



## Aish12345

Timeline

Dol 8feb 2012
Co alocated 29 march
Additional documents sent 4 april
Queud for decision 5 may
Visa granted 23 july


----------



## Abhay

Congrats aish1234. So happy for u guys. I wish i will be with my hubby soon


----------



## Esha

Abhay said:


> Congratulations esha. Have a grt life ahead. Whr r u going in aus??


Thanks abhay.. I am going to Melbourne Victoria..


----------



## Esha

Abhay said:


> Congrats aish1234. So happy for u guys. I wish i will be with my hubby soon


Don't worry.. You will also get your visa soon.. I can understand how it feels when we have to live without our partner..


----------



## Abhay

Hey Aish1234 how many times u sent mail to yr co? I'm so confused with one thing ,my file has lined up for decision does it mean my file has been send for final decision cos i didnt gt any email from co regarding "forwarding my file to SCO" i m so worried if my file is yet to forwrd to SCO then it will tk lots of tym to grant my visa


----------



## shamkalra

Esha said:


> Heyyyyyyyy.... Got my visa grant mail just now.. I m very very very happy... Best of luck to all my friends...
> Dol is 07/02/2012
> Co assigned 27/03/2012
> File sent for final decision 20/05/2012
> Visa granted 24/07/2012


Eisha you have got the visa . Yesterday I have told you that you will get visa before 31st July and you have got 1 week advance. Enjoy life at australia


----------



## Esha

shamkalra said:


> Eisha you have got the visa . Yesterday I have told you that you will get visa before 31st July and you have got 1 week advance. Enjoy life at australia


Thanks a lot shamkalra.. Yes.. You were absolutely right.. N yes I will definitely enjoy my life there... I am very happy now..


----------



## RockMeOn

Esha said:


> Heyyyyyyyy.... Got my visa grant mail just now.. I m very very very happy... Best of luck to all my friends...
> Dol is 07/02/2012
> Co assigned 27/03/2012
> File sent for final decision 20/05/2012
> Visa granted 24/07/2012


congratulation, good to see so many people are getting their visa grant... Enjoy your life


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

SinghaJK said:


> My file was queued for final decision on 7th of June, more than 45 days now. And the CO said that it will take max of 2 months. No idea whats happening!


Hey SinghaJK,

I think my CO and your CO is same. I also got call from CO saying that no documents required and he is going to forward file for decision.

Are you been already added as Non-migrating applicant?


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Esha said:


> Heyyyyyyyy.... Got my visa grant mail just now.. I m very very very happy... Best of luck to all my friends...
> Dol is 07/02/2012
> Co assigned 27/03/2012
> File sent for final decision 20/05/2012
> Visa granted 24/07/2012


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SinghaJK

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hey SinghaJK,
> 
> I think my CO and your CO is same. I also got call from CO saying that no documents required and he is going to forward file for decision.
> 
> Are you been already added as Non-migrating applicant?


Yeah - Even I was told the same thing when I got a call. My CO is....................l.
Yeah I am in Australia at present on visitor visa.


----------



## Esha

RockMeOn said:


> congratulation, good to see so many people are getting their visa grant... Enjoy your life


Thanks RockMeOn... You will also get ur visa soon..


----------



## VJKD

SinghaJK said:


> Yeah - Even I was told the same thing when I got a call. My CO l.
> Yeah I am in Australia at present on visitor visa.


Hi 

I applied for my wife visitor visa as well hopefully she will get it soon. are you planning to go back to India or somewhere close by when they ask you? because we are planning to go to NZ, I don't know how it’s going to work

Cheers!!


----------



## nkdangar

SinghaJK said:


> Yeah - Even I was told the same thing when I got a call. My CO is Jitin Rawal.
> Yeah I am in Australia at present on visitor visa.


Hi SinghaJK,

Where are you in Aus??
.................................................... I need some info on partner visa and tourist visa application. I am in Melb and going to apply for my wife's visa soon.

Thanks.


----------



## SinghaJK

VJKD said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for my wife visitor visa as well hopefully she will get it soon. are you planning to go back to India or somewhere close by when they ask you? because we are planning to go to NZ, I don't know how it’s going to work
> 
> Cheers!!


I am planning to visit India when CO asks be to be offshore. Actually I have never thought of going to NZ.


----------



## SinghaJK

nkdangar said:


> Hi SinghaJK,
> 
> Where are you in Aus??
> Can I have your email id please as I need some info on partner visa and tourist visa application. I am in Melb and going to apply for my wife's visa soon.
> 
> Thanks.


E-mail me on 
I am based in Melb.


----------



## Amrit

HI,
I m new to this forum.
My DOL: 02/04/12
CO assigned: 28/05/12
Had an interview: 28/05/12
Additional doc sent: 16/06/12
File sent to sco: 28/06/12
No new after that. Just wanted to know that as I was already added as non-migrating family member in my wife's 885visa does that make any differnce in the processing time at AHC.
Thanks


----------



## RockMeOn

Amrit said:


> HI,
> I m new to this forum.
> My DOL: 02/04/12
> CO assigned: 28/05/12
> Had an interview: 28/05/12
> Additional doc sent: 16/06/12
> File sent to sco: 28/06/12
> No new after that. Just wanted to know that as I was already added as non-migrating family member in my wife's 885visa does that make any differnce in the processing time at AHC.
> Thanks


Hi, Welcome aboard!

I am not sure if that really makes difference in the processing time, but looking at few cases on this forum - I don't think it makes much difference! 

You can check this spreadsheet and read the additional comments where people do normally mention if they were included as the non-migrating family member. Also, can you update this spreadsheet with your details so others can get some benefit too?

http://goo.gl/YcqXP


----------



## Amrit

Hi 
thanks for quick reply. I have laready updated my details in the spreadsheet.
Ta


----------



## kevti85

*AHC New Delhi Timeframe for Acknowledging Partner Visa Application..Pls help !!*

Hi guys,

I am in India & My husband is a permanent resident of Australia & we have hired an agent for my partner visa Offshore (subclass 309), and
Agent is in Brisbane, Australia,
My agent has sent the application via TNT courier and it
has been delivered to AHC New Delhi on 19th July evening IST. Now, today was 7th working day after that and we still have not received the
acknowledgement letter for my Partner visa application from AHC.

I have already paid for the visa beforehand and receipt was put in with other docs in the application.

Can any one of you guys advise us, how many days it takes to
get the acknowledgement letter/email of the receipt of Visa Application for partner visa (subclass 309)from AHC New Delhi

We are actualy planning to apply for Tourist Visa in the first week of August & i have got 3 weeks leave approval from my Employer in September. As suggested by our agent, we shud apply tourist visa only after the acknowledgment for Partner Visa is received from AHC Delhi & we are running short of Time to apply for Tourist Visa.

Is there a standard timeframe given by AHC New Delhi for acknowledging
the Partner Visa application?

Please advise.

Regards


----------



## kevti85

*AHC New Delhi Timeframe for Acknowledging Partner Visa Application..Pls help !!*

Hi guys,

I am in India & My husband is a permanent resident of Australia & we have hired an agent for my partner visa Offshore (subclass 309), and
Agent is in Brisbane, Australia,
My agent has sent the application via TNT courier and it
has been delivered to AHC New Delhi on 19th July evening IST. Now, today was 4th working day after that and we still have not received the
acknowledgement letter for my Partner visa application from AHC.

I have already paid for the visa beforehand and receipt was put in with other docs in the application.

Can any one of you guys advise us, how many days it takes to
get the acknowledgement letter/email of the receipt of Visa Application for partner visa (subclass 309)from AHC New Delhi

We are actualy planning to apply for Tourist Visa in the first week of August & i have got 3 weeks leave approval from my Employer in September. As suggested by our agent, we shud apply tourist visa only after the acknowledgment for Partner Visa is received from AHC Delhi & we are running short of Time to apply for Tourist Visa.

Is there a standard timeframe given by AHC New Delhi for acknowledging
the Partner Visa application?

Please advise.

Regards


----------



## miles apart

kevti85 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in India & My husband is a permanent resident of Australia & we have hired an agent for my partner visa Offshore (subclass 309), and
> Agent is in Brisbane, Australia,
> My agent has sent the application via TNT courier and it
> has been delivered to AHC New Delhi on 19th July evening IST. Now, today was 4th working day after that and we still have not received the
> acknowledgement letter for my Partner visa application from AHC.
> 
> I have already paid for the visa beforehand and receipt was put in with other docs in the application.
> 
> Can any one of you guys advise us, how many days it takes to
> get the acknowledgement letter/email of the receipt of Visa Application for partner visa (subclass 309)from AHC New Delhi
> 
> We are actualy planning to apply for Tourist Visa in the first week of August & i have got 3 weeks leave approval from my Employer in September. As suggested by our agent, we shud apply tourist visa only after the acknowledgment for Partner Visa is received from AHC Delhi & we are running short of Time to apply for Tourist Visa.
> 
> Is there a standard timeframe given by AHC New Delhi for acknowledging
> the Partner Visa application?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Regards


Hi

You should be getting the acknowledgement email today positively. Normally they say 4-5 busi days. have u tried calling them??


----------



## kevti85

miles apart said:


> Hi
> 
> You should be getting the acknowledgement email today positively. Normally they say 4-5 busi days. have u tried calling them??


Hi milesapart,

Thanks for the hope but i dont know how to reach them? Do you have any contact email or number? 
Also is it appropriate to contact them myself as i have appointed my agent for communication further


----------



## miles apart

kevti85 said:


> Hi milesapart,
> 
> Thanks for the hope but i dont know how to reach them? Do you have any contact email or number?
> Also is it appropriate to contact them myself as i have appointed my agent for communication further


You can call them on 91-11-41221000 and their busi hours is between 9am-5pm Mon-Fri..


----------



## kevti85

miles apart said:


> You can call them on 91-11-41221000 and their busi hours is between 9am-5pm Mon-Fri..


Thanks Milesapart..

Have any idea whether is shud wait for the acknowledgment & then apply tourist visa or i can straight away apply my tourist visa now?


----------



## miles apart

kevti85 said:


> Thanks Milesapart..
> 
> Have any idea whether is shud wait for the acknowledgment & then apply tourist visa or i can straight away apply my tourist visa now?


Its better that you wait for the acknowledgement letter and then apply for tourist visa.. Goodluck


----------



## June132012

Hi everyone, 
I have a query, plz someone answer it. I applied my spouse visa on 13 june through VFS chandigarh,,,my app status is showing that my application is under process at new delhi, but i have not got any acknowledgement e mail.. Is it everything alright with my file.???? Is my file in queue for decision???i am worried coz i have not got acknowledgement mail.
I applied for tourist visa through VFS chandigarh after spouse visa and i got visa on 10 july.. My tourist visa co called me and said that i have checked your file for spouse visa already in and now i am going to give u tourist visa.... My query is that all people who lodge their file through VFS got acknowledgement mail or not....... Or the only those people who send the file via courier got acknowledgement mail??? And application status showing that my spouse visa app is under processing....thanx in advance. Please answer it


----------



## kk_1616

I applied through VFS and i did receive e-mail when AHC received my file.
So generally you should also receive that e-mail, but if you haven't then you can call them up and ask them to send you one.

And you don't need to worry much, as you said it says your application is under process that means they have received and processing it.
If you want to find out if it has been sent to SCO or not then you'll have to call them up and ask them.


----------



## June132012

kk_1616 said:


> I applied through VFS and i did receive e-mail when AHC received my file.
> So generally you should also receive that e-mail, but if you haven't then you can call them up and ask them to send you one.
> 
> And you don't need to worry much, as you said it says your application is under process that means they have received and processing it.
> If you want to find out if it has been sent to SCO or not then you'll have to call them up and ask them.


Thanx for ur quick reply.yes, i have received a mail from VFS that ur file has been received by AHC... But i was expecting mail from AHC.. As u said there is nothing to worry.. Thanx to u again


----------



## RockMeOn

June13 said:


> Thanx for ur quick reply.yes, i have received a mail from VFS that ur file has been received by AHC... But i was expecting mail from AHC.. As u said there is nothing to worry.. Thanx to u again


You'll be notified once the case officer is assigned to your case which takes about 40-60 days. Based on your date of lodgement, you can expect an acknowledgement within a week or two.


----------



## Alex997

....someone has entered my spouse's visa grant date as 27/07/2012 on the spreadsheet....Although,I would have very well-liked this to be true..it is not the reality..please take care before entering dates on the spreadsheet.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## VJKD

kevti85 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in India & My husband is a permanent resident of Australia & we have hired an agent for my partner visa Offshore (subclass 309), and
> Agent is in Brisbane, Australia,
> My agent has sent the application via TNT courier and it
> has been delivered to AHC New Delhi on 19th July evening IST. Now, today was 7th working day after that and we still have not received the
> acknowledgement letter for my Partner visa application from AHC.
> 
> I have already paid for the visa beforehand and receipt was put in with other docs in the application.
> 
> Can any one of you guys advise us, how many days it takes to
> get the acknowledgement letter/email of the receipt of Visa Application for partner visa (subclass 309)from AHC New Delhi
> 
> We are actualy planning to apply for Tourist Visa in the first week of August & i have got 3 weeks leave approval from my Employer in September. As suggested by our agent, we shud apply tourist visa only after the acknowledgment for Partner Visa is received from AHC Delhi & we are running short of Time to apply for Tourist Visa.
> 
> Is there a standard timeframe given by AHC New Delhi for acknowledging
> the Partner Visa application?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Regards


Hi

Our case was similar I am in Brisbane and agent send documents from here its took good 12-15 days. our DOL is 04-04-2012 and we received acknowledgement letter on 15-04-2012. And I don’t think you should wait for acknowledgement letter. just attached you Diac payment receipts and that should be fine because they might have received our application but they would take 2 week to send you confirmation. 

we experienced the same thing. I applied for my wife's tourist visa as well

Good luck for everything!!!


----------



## RockMeOn

Alex997 said:


> ....someone has entered my spouse's visa grant date as 27/07/2012 on the spreadsheet....Although,I would have very well-liked this to be true..it is not the reality..please take care before entering dates on the spreadsheet.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alex


It has been almost a months since your CO asked you to be offshore, strange that you haven't got the visa grant letter yet. Any idea what's holding them to approve your application?


----------



## Alex997

RockMeOn said:


> It has been almost a months since your CO asked you to be offshore, strange that you haven't got the visa grant letter yet. Any idea what's holding them to approve your application?


Clueless!..from what I have seen on here...maybe it's the '7 months' thing.


----------



## 01March

Alex997 said:


> ....someone has entered my spouse's visa grant date as 27/07/2012 on the spreadsheet....Although,I would have very well-liked this to be true..it is not the reality..please take care before entering dates on the spreadsheet.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alex



Hi every1 I am new to this forum I launched my wife's application for visa subclass 309 

Dol 01/03/2012
CO allocated and document request 19/04/2012 n had phone interview of my wife same day 
CO - Neeru Mary
Doc submitted - 02/05/2012
PCC and Medical - 05/06/2012
Marriage date - 28/06/2012
Marriage Certi and Picks submitted - 20/7/2012


Now waiting to hear back from the CO. 

Meanwhile i had applied for my wife's Tourist visa on the 11/06/2012 which was approved on the 03/07/2012. So we flew back together to Australia. 

Now does anyone have idea of VEVO? as according to it, it says that you dont need Visa label. Is it applicable for Suppose visa as well? Can any one help me with any information about it. 

Thanks


----------



## 01March

Alex997 said:


> ....someone has entered my spouse's visa grant date as 27/07/2012 on the spreadsheet....Although,I would have very well-liked this to be true..it is not the reality..please take care before entering dates on the spreadsheet.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alex


Can someone forward me the link for the spread sheet so i can update my information. 

Thanks


----------



## VJKD

01March said:


> Hi every1 I am new to this forum I launched my wife's application for visa subclass 309
> 
> Dol 01/03/2012
> CO allocated and document request 19/04/2012 n had phone interview of my wife same day
> CO - Neeru Mary
> Doc submitted - 02/05/2012
> PCC and Medical - 05/06/2012
> Marriage date - 28/06/2012
> Marriage Certi and Picks submitted - 20/7/2012
> 
> 
> Now waiting to hear back from the CO.
> 
> Meanwhile i had applied for my wife's Tourist visa on the 11/06/2012 which was approved on the 03/07/2012. So we flew back together to Australia.
> 
> Now does anyone have idea of VEVO? as according to it, it says that you dont need Visa label. Is it applicable for Suppose visa as well? Can any one help me with any information about it.
> 
> Thanks



Hi 

NO visa lable required for any sort of Australian visa. Please find below link for visa label 

vm obtainlabel 1 - Australian High Commission

Spreadsheets link
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...key=CJfXmYsL&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL#gid=85


----------



## jagha86

Dol-->23-12-2011 chennai vfs
police verification-->submitted
co assigned-->14th june 2012
medicals finished-->8th july
add documents submitted-->27th june


Still waiting for my visa with patience .. I think my time line is more than any1 else..It is 220 days


----------



## Alex997

jagha86 said:


> Dol-->23-12-2011 chennai vfs
> police verification-->submitted
> co assigned-->14th june 2012
> medicals finished-->8th july
> add documents submitted-->27th june
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my visa with patience .. I think my time line is more than any1 else..It is 220 days


 Must be very frustrating..have you tried ringing them?
On a curios note,who is your case officer?


----------



## RockMeOn

jagha86 said:


> Dol-->23-12-2011 chennai vfs
> police verification-->submitted
> co assigned-->14th june 2012
> medicals finished-->8th july
> add documents submitted-->27th june
> 
> Still waiting for my visa with patience .. I think my time line is more than any1 else..It is 220 days


Seriously?? It took them 6 months to assign a CO on your application? Which visa you applied for 309/190 or 300?


----------



## jagha86

Alex997 said:


> Must be very frustrating..have you tried ringing them?
> On a curios note,who is your case officer?


Yep.. Learned how to be in patience.. Even had some issues with my medicals----> they made a mistake by entering Iceland instead of India for my passport of country.. So I couldn't do medicals for 10 days.. My co said she s processing fast.. Lolz her name s preethi


----------



## jagha86

RockMeOn said:


> Seriously?? It took them 6 months to assign a CO on your application? Which visa you applied for 309/190 or 300?


309 bro


----------



## jagha86

RockMeOn said:


> Seriously?? It took them 6 months to assign a CO on your application? Which visa you applied for 309/190 or 300?


Yes bro.. Seriously.. Hope they will give me visa soon.. I applied for 309


----------



## manasa

oh it's so tough to hear like this from you,that it takes 220 days......i hope you will get the visa grant..


----------



## miles apart

Hello Guys,

Whoever asked me the question on the timeline spreadsheet if i received an email saying that my file was forwarded to SCO.

Answer is We found that it has been forwarded to SCO when we called AHC, we havent received any email notification. They said that applicants need to keep calling to check the status if it has been forwarded to SCO as they dont normally send an email notifcation. 

Anyone in the forum who's file has been forwarded to SCO can confirm if they also found the info by calling AHC or by email. Hope that helps


----------



## jagha86

manasa said:


> oh it's so tough to hear like this from you,that it takes 220 days......i hope you will get the visa grant..


Yep.. Hoping so... Thnk u manasa


----------



## Ajac

Some idiot again played with the spread sheet .Really frustrating to see this again and again.. 
Guys , if you don't know how to edit it, please ask somebody else's help/ just give the details here.
The spreadsheet is for the benefit of all members here, and there is a lot of efforts from members like RockMeOn , to keep it going on. please don't play with it.

I hope RockMeOn got a back up this time too.


----------



## miles apart

Ajac said:


> Some idiot again played with the spread sheet .Really frustrating to see this again and again..
> Guys , if you don't know how to edit it, please ask somebody else's help/ just give the details here.
> The spreadsheet is for the benefit of all members here, and there is a lot of efforts from members like RockMeOn , to keep it going on. please don't play with it.
> 
> I hope RockMeOn got a back up this time too.


Guys please dont mess up with the spreadsheet  users like RockMeOn has put in tremendous effort for the benefit of all of us here and its unfair to take their help for granted 

Guess we should change the settings back to view only access and if someone wants to edit then they can do so by only by signing in on google account. thats the only way to stop this from happening.


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Ajac said:


> Some idiot again played with the spread sheet .Really frustrating to see this again and again..
> Guys , if you don't know how to edit it, please ask somebody else's help/ just give the details here.
> The spreadsheet is for the benefit of all members here, and there is a lot of efforts from members like RockMeOn , to keep it going on. please don't play with it.
> 
> I hope RockMeOn got a back up this time too.


That's right. I also spend lot of time often fixing the spreadsheet. And that is why I thought to start taking back up and added a extra worksheet. 

Some people also add visa grant date and change the colour of raw. It's really misleading information. It happened with me and recently with "Alex". People need to understand importance of information they are getting. Sad part is some don't and we can't lock the spreadsheet. 

Hopefully we get the way to fix it every time some moron mess with it. Peace out.


----------



## RockMeOn

miles apart said:


> Guys please dont mess up with the spreadsheet  users like RockMeOn has put in tremendous effort for the benefit of all of us here and its unfair to take their help for granted
> 
> Guess we should change the settings back to view only access and if someone wants to edit then they can do so by only by signing in on google account. thats the only way to stop this from happening.



Thanks Guys, I surely do have a backup which has been restored now. It is indeed very frustrating that people keep playing up with the spread-sheet.

Lets give one more chance to the moron(s) who is messing-up with the spreadsheet, if the saga continues then we will lock the spreadsheet to read-only and only authorised people will be allowed to edit the spreadsheet.


----------



## VJKD

Hi ALL

My wife is coming in on tourist visa and she just bought one way ticket and I spoke to immigration they don't have any problem but Malaysian Airline say that on tourist visa you need return ticket otherwise they would not let her travel.

Any Suggestion, if I am booking her return ticket it’s just waste because we are going NZ when she has to offshore even cancellation fees is more than $300.

Thanks for your help guys !!!


----------



## Samybhagyana

My dol 23/11/2011
Sent for final decision 23/7/2012
Now 250 day still waiting................... Waiting.........


----------



## June132012

Hi,, 
When i bought ticket for tourist visa, agent suggest me to buy return ticket also to avoid any type of problem by airport authority. He said they never sell one way ticket on tourist visa... Now i have return ticket with me..... And i have no further stay condition on my visa, then it was easy for me buy return ticket coz i dont have option to move NZ or fiji.....its better u call up other airlines and find out the possible way to avoid hassles


----------



## RockMeOn

VJKD said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> My wife is coming in on tourist visa and she just bought one way ticket and I spoke to immigration they don't have any problem but Malaysian Airline say that on tourist visa you need return ticket otherwise they would not let her travel.
> 
> Any Suggestion, if I am booking her return ticket it’s just waste because we are going NZ when she has to offshore even cancellation fees is more than $300.
> 
> Thanks for your help guys !!!



AirPort authority can trouble you if you travel on tourist visa with one-way ticket. Regardless of the fact that you have applied for the partner visa, they always assume the worse - "what if the Visa not granted" - So to avoid this misunderstanding you should go for return ticket and have one side cancelled later on. 

It will cost you $300 but I am not aware of any other way, unless any other member can share their own experience?


----------



## June132012

Hi,, 
When i bought ticket for tourist visa, agent suggest me to buy return ticket also to avoid any type of problem by airport authority. He said they never sell one way ticket on tourist visa... Now i have return ticket with me..... And i have no further stay condition on my visa, then it was easy for me buy return ticket coz i dont have option to move NZ or fiji.....its better u call up other airlines and find out the possible way to avoid hassles


----------



## married and lost

hello guys, has anyone got visas in this week? today being the last day of the month the mail from our CO suggesting update by mid or end of july has failed to be true... 
Dol: 15/2/2012
File sent to SCO: 26/4/2012... since then no update...


----------



## jagha86

Samybhagyana said:


> My dol 23/11/2011
> Sent for final decision 23/7/2012
> Now 250 day still waiting................... Waiting.........


really..? sorry for u.. dont worry mate...u will get ur visa soon... who is ur case officer..? for me it was 220 days...


----------



## shamkalra

VJKD said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> My wife is coming in on tourist visa and she just bought one way ticket and I spoke to immigration they don't have any problem but Malaysian Airline say that on tourist visa you need return ticket otherwise they would not let her travel.
> 
> Any Suggestion, if I am booking her return ticket it’s just waste because we are going NZ when she has to offshore even cancellation fees is more than $300.
> 
> Thanks for your help guys !!!


My daughter-in-law has taken one way ticket from Thai Airways and you can also write to DAIC and VFS for clarification on one way ticket and the same reply will help you to avoid in inconvenience. Because my daughter in law has reached Sydney on 28-07-2012 without any problem on one way ticket


----------



## silentobs

miles apart said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Whoever asked me the question on the timeline spreadsheet if i received an email saying that my file was forwarded to SCO.
> 
> Answer is We found that it has been forwarded to SCO when we called AHC, we havent received any email notification. They said that applicants need to keep calling to check the status if it has been forwarded to SCO as they dont normally send an email notifcation.
> 
> Anyone in the forum who's file has been forwarded to SCO can confirm if they also found the info by calling AHC or by email. Hope that helps


Did not know about this. How did you reach someone at the Delhi AHC over phone? The prompts didn't have an option to reach an operator.


----------



## SinghaJK

silentobs said:


> Did not know about this. How did you reach someone at the Delhi AHC over phone? The prompts didn't have an option to reach an operator.


Options which you have to dial, is 1 and then 2. If you press the option for partner visa, then you have to hear that automated reply.


----------



## Samybhagyana

jagha86 said:


> really..? sorry for u.. dont worry mate...u will get ur visa soon... who is ur case officer..? for me it was 220 days...




Thanks jagha 86 
My case officer is


----------



## jagha86

Samybhagyana said:


> Thanks jagha 86
> My case officer is l


yep..so how long its been u came to india...? did u contact ur CO..? wht was their reply..?


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Hi guys!

I cannot edit in spreadsheet even after logging in my google account. Somebody advise please.

Also if someone can edit it, please change my time line. All the dates are other way around now. I don't know how. My details are...
Name: FarAway
DOL: 01/05/2012
CO : 05/07/2012
Sco: 05/07/2012 

My dol has been changed to 05/01/2012 and it's incorrect. I can't edit it. Please do a favor. 

Cheers,peace out.


----------



## waitingforvisa

*How to check which month applications being processed now?*

I am new to this forum. How to check which month applications being processed now?


----------



## Samybhagyana

jagha86 said:


> yep..so how long its been u came to india...? did u contact ur CO..? wht was their reply..?


Actually I came to India before I launched my partner visa application n I contacted to my co n she said she sent my application for final decision to sco on 23/7/2012 n I dnt now how long is gonna take more time to make Dicision


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

I hope these power grid failures in India are not affecting AHC New Delhi's visa stamping performance. Oh man this country is falling apart.


----------



## silentobs

SinghaJK said:


> Options which you have to dial, is 1 and then 2. If you press the option for partner visa, then you have to hear that automated reply.


Thank you!

Does "queued for final decision" mean it's forwarded to SCO? I'm told my app was queued on July 2nd which is the same day my CO was assigned. So I'm not sure.


----------



## RockMeOn

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I cannot edit in spreadsheet even after logging in my google account. Somebody advise please.
> 
> Also if someone can edit it, please change my time line. All the dates are other way around now. I don't know how. My details are...
> Name: FarAway
> DOL: 01/05/2012
> CO : 05/07/2012
> Sco: 05/07/2012
> 
> My dol has been changed to 05/01/2012 and it's incorrect. I can't edit it. Please do a favor.
> 
> Cheers,peace out.



Hi Mate, your details have now been updated and you may be able to edit the spreadsheet now. 

Cheers


----------



## Esha

Samybhagyana said:


> My dol 23/11/2011
> Sent for final decision 23/7/2012
> Now 250 day still waiting................... Waiting.........



Don't worry now u will surely get ur visa soon.Plz be positive. But I don't understand how they can be so careless for someone..


----------



## Guest

hiddenAnomoly said:


> I hope these power grid failures in India are not affecting AHC New Delhi's visa stamping performance. Oh man this country is falling apart.


 I was reading about that, sounds terrible. 
I do hope this is not causing you guys there too many problems and certainly hope it is not effecting visa processing.


----------



## SinghaJK

_shel said:


> I was reading about that, sounds terrible.
> I do hope this is not causing you guys there too many problems and certainly hope it is not effecting visa processing.


Such a depressing week it is........no good news of visa grant until now.....


----------



## jagha86

SinghaJK said:


> Such a depressing week it is........no good news of visa grant until now.....


Yeah..this week No visa was granted till now.. Thts frustrating..


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

The Australian Labor Party can't seem to get anything right at the moment. Chris Bowen seems to be paying more attention to "boat people" than his own Australian Citizens.


----------



## Aish12345

Abhay said:


> Hey Aish1234 how many times u sent mail to yr co? I'm so confused with one thing ,my file has lined up for decision does it mean my file has been send for final decision cos i didnt gt any email from co regarding "forwarding my file to SCO" i m so worried if my file is yet to forwrd to SCO then it will tk lots of tym to grant my visa


My file was forwarded for final decision o. 4th may nearly, and i kept on bugging my co for visa news, i to,d her that uts my husbands bday in forst week of august and i hve plans for the celebrations, she replied sayi 7months will be completed by sep-oct only, and i have to wait till september atleast. 

Finally, frustrated , i asked my co that in case i go to aus on tourist visa, and decision is made while i am there, is it possible to get the stamp in new zealand instead of returning back to india.if yes, i asked her to guide me for applying tourist visa.

She did not reply for 2 days and i had resent the email, thrice i had sent the same email, and finally i received visa grant email on 24th, though co did not reply to tourist visa mail of mine.


----------



## 01March

VJKD said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> My wife is coming in on tourist visa and she just bought one way ticket and I spoke to immigration they don't have any problem but Malaysian Airline say that on tourist visa you need return ticket otherwise they would not let her travel.
> 
> Any Suggestion, if I am booking her return ticket it’s just waste because we are going NZ when she has to offshore even cancellation fees is more than $300.
> 
> Thanks for your help guys !!!


Hi VJKD,

I came wid my wife on 4th July to Australia we took one way ticket only. We hv travelled via Singapore airlines. So you can try calling them


----------



## kavi

Cant understand wat these AHC slackers are upto? I hope that they clear up jan feb load quickly this month!! So frustrating at times😠


----------



## Ajac

It looks like after issuing visas in one week, AHC people will take off in next week.AHC Delhi's service standards are below that of Local Govt. offices in India.
A bunch of losers and they are eating our tax money...


----------



## Alex997

Ajac said:


> It looks like after issuing visas in one week, AHC people will take off in next week.AHC Delhi's service standards are below that of Local Govt. offices in India.
> A bunch of losers and they are eating our tax money...


 They should follow the US,and have all Aussies as visa officers.I am sure they would fare better and of course any written letter from the dept.would actually mean something!


----------



## Alex997

Alex997 said:


> They should follow the US,and have all Aussies as visa officers.I am sure they would fare better and of course any written letter from the dept.would actually mean something!


...All the desi names reminds me of public officers in India and go red with rage!


----------



## miles apart

Hello All,

Any visa grants this week


----------



## Aussie_star

Hi
I think AHC power grid has failed permanently


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

lets hope their power inverters kick in by next week. I dont think anyone recieved any good news this week. Bunch of Moron's running the Australian Government..........and bunch of clowns running the AHC in India.


----------



## kevti85

*Partner visa Application mail from AHC !!*

Hello guys,

I have applied for my Offshore partner visa to AHC New Delhi in July,2012. Since it was two weeks & i didnt get any acknowledgemnt mail regarding the same, i mailed to them for confirming the same. On my query, they have sent me the following email on 02-Aug-12. 

Can you any of you tell me, whether this means my partner visa application is lodged or not? Is this an acknowledgement mail? If not, then why are they still talking about taking two more weeks for lodging? 

People pls be open to share your Experience & will be highly obliged if anyone of u can share hw an acknowledgemnt mail looks like..Does it have any application number or name of the Case officer?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Client,

Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Citizenship.

We have received your application on 20/07/2012 and it will be
registered onto the system in next two weeks. This office currently
starts process of assessment after 10 weeks from the date of
lodgement. You should be contacted by a case officer in 10 weeks if
more information is required to assess your case.

We hope that this information would be of assistance.

Best regards

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Regards


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

kevti85 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have applied for my Offshore partner visa to AHC New Delhi in July,2012. Since it was two weeks & i didnt get any acknowledgemnt mail regarding the same, i mailed to them for confirming the same. On my query, they have sent me the following email on 02-Aug-12.
> 
> Can you any of you tell me, whether this means my partner visa application is lodged or not? Is this an acknowledgement mail? If not, then why are they still talking about taking two more weeks for lodging?
> 
> People pls be open to share your Experience & will be highly obliged if anyone of u can share hw an acknowledgemnt mail looks like..Does it have any application number or name of the Case officer?
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Citizenship.
> 
> We have received your application on 20/07/2012 and it will be
> registered onto the system in next two weeks. This office currently
> starts process of assessment after 10 weeks from the date of
> lodgement. You should be contacted by a case officer in 10 weeks if
> more information is required to assess your case.
> 
> We hope that this information would be of assistance.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Regards



yes that is acknowledgement of your application and it does not get any prettier than that. A Case Officer will be allocated to you in the first 12 weeks and respond to your application. Sit back and relax....its a long journey ahead.


----------



## kevti85

hiddenAnomoly said:


> yes that is acknowledgement of your application and it does not get any prettier than that. A Case Officer will be allocated to you in the first 12 weeks and respond to your application. Sit back and relax....its a long journey ahead.


Thnaks Hidden Anomoly for your prompt revert

Wanted to know do we not get any file Application Number or something for future reference with the acknowledgemnt mail?

Ru too sailin in the same boat buddy?


----------



## jagha86

kevti85 said:


> Thnaks Hidden Anomoly for your prompt revert
> 
> Wanted to know do we not get any file Application Number or something for future reference with the acknowledgemnt mail?
> 
> Ru too sailin in the same boat buddy?


Every1 in this thread are in same boat as like u kev.... we are waiting for our visa's like u.. still got lot to go.. all the best for u kev... u submitted pcc & med,..? u using agent?


----------



## jagha86

Hello mates..plz be informed if u got visa this week...


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

kevti85 said:


> Thnaks Hidden Anomoly for your prompt revert
> 
> Wanted to know do we not get any file Application Number or something for future reference with the acknowledgemnt mail?
> 
> Ru too sailin in the same boat buddy?


My partner made an application in January, we are still waiting for the approval. On average it takes 6 to 7 months but that time is getting longer and longer. Some lucky ones have had it approved in 5 months. I believe your file reference number is given to you once a CO is allocated to you. You will get an email once that happens. On average that happens between the first 8 -12 weeks.


----------



## kevti85

jagha86 said:


> Hello mates..plz be informed if u got visa this week...


Hi Jagha86,

I have used an agent from Brisbane but it seems dey are useless..

I havent yet submitted my medicals & PCC..My agent suggested to do it when it is requested by CO....

But a lot of people are suggesting me to submit the same asap to avoid delays...is it true? Hw abt u? What hav u done?


----------



## jagha86

kevti85 said:


> Hi Jagha86,
> 
> I have used an agent from Brisbane but it seems dey are useless..
> 
> I havent yet submitted my medicals & PCC..My agent suggested to do it when it is requested by CO....
> 
> But a lot of people are suggesting me to submit the same asap to avoid delays...is it true? Hw abt u? What hav u done?


Visa-->309/100
DoL-->23-12-2011 chennai vfs
police verification-->submitted
co assigned-->14th june 2012
medicals finished-->8th july
add documents submitted-->27th june

I submitted my Australlian PCC & Indian PCC when i lodged my application.. Did my medicals after my CO requested..


----------



## kevti85

hiddenAnomoly said:


> My partner made an application in January, we are still waiting for the approval. On average it takes 6 to 7 months but that time is getting longer and longer. Some lucky ones have had it approved in 5 months. I believe your file reference number is given to you once a CO is allocated to you. You will get an email once that happens. On average that happens between the first 8 -12 weeks.


Hi HiddenAnomoly,

Thanks for sharing..Jus wanted to know as i said earlier i havent yet submitted my PCC & Medicals yet with the application upfront as advised by my Agent...Wanted to know since i have recd dis mail from AHC shud i now send my PCC & Medicals to AHC..A lot of people told me to do it asap to avoid unnecessary delays..People also advised me that i shud have frontloaded the application with PCC & Meds...

Wat shud i do? Any advise plss...


----------



## jagha86

kevti85 said:


> Hi HiddenAnomoly,
> 
> Thanks for sharing..Jus wanted to know as i said earlier i havent yet submitted my PCC & Medicals yet with the application upfront as advised by my Agent...Wanted to know since i have recd dis mail from AHC shud i now send my PCC & Medicals to AHC..A lot of people told me to do it asap to avoid unnecessary delays..People also advised me that i shud have frontloaded the application with PCC & Meds...
> 
> Wat shud i do? Any advise plss...


I guess u can Start doing ur PCC & submit it.. U can do medicals when ur CO requests u..


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

kevti85 said:


> Hi HiddenAnomoly,
> 
> Thanks for sharing..Jus wanted to know as i said earlier i havent yet submitted my PCC & Medicals yet with the application upfront as advised by my Agent...Wanted to know since i have recd dis mail from AHC shud i now send my PCC & Medicals to AHC..A lot of people told me to do it asap to avoid unnecessary delays..People also advised me that i shud have frontloaded the application with PCC & Meds...
> 
> Wat shud i do? Any advise plss...


I think people are full of it. I am not sure what these agents are talking about too. Sending in medicals upfront is an old thing. These days you cannot go and do your medicals without a HAP ID which is given to you bu your CO. The hospital or doctor will ask you for your HAP ID when you go do the medical. So wait until your CO asks for it and send PCC with the medical. The whole delay thing is just a misconception out there. The AHC will generally these days not grant you visa until 6 months of processing time has passed. That is pretty much the norm these days. I live in Brisbane and there are too many agents here who don't know what they are doing. So buckle your seat belts......the wait is painful and agonising. The best advise I can give you is now that you have applied for 309, go and apply for visitor visa... you should get that pretty soon, within 2 weeks from what i have been told. In most cases it arrives within 5 days.


----------



## jagha86

hiddenAnomoly said:


> I think people are full of it. I am not sure what these agents are talking about too. Sending in medicals upfront is an old thing. These days you cannot go and do your medicals without a HAP ID which is given to you bu your CO. The hospital or doctor will ask you for your HAP ID when you go do the medical. So wait until your CO asks for it and send PCC with the medical. The whole delay thing is just a misconception out there. The AHC will generally these days not grant you visa until 6 months of processing time has passed. That is pretty much the norm these days. I live in Brisbane and there are too many agents here who don't know what they are doing. So buckle your seat belts......the wait is painful and agonising. The best advise I can give you is now that you have applied for 309, go and apply for visitor visa... you should get that pretty soon, within 2 weeks from what i have been told. In most cases it arrives within 5 days.


Yep mate.. But why I said u to PCC earlier was that it takes more than 10 days to get it.. I did know that I can't do medicals without hap number mate.. So just think about it <PCC> mate.. I hope I'll get my visa within end of August.. All the best for u mate


----------



## married and lost

Any good news this week guys? its seems to have been a blank week from AHC:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:!Just been glued to the forum :ranger:


----------



## Aussie_star

Fingers crossed today 
Been waiting for seven months now,let's hope for the best


----------



## RockMeOn

manasa said:


> oh it's so tough to hear like this from you,that it takes 220 days......i hope you will get the visa grant..


Hi, Can you please confirm if you have received your visa? Someone has filled up the spreadsheet that your visa grant day is 1st Aug 2012. Can you please confirm??


----------



## RockMeOn

Someone has screwed up the spreadsheet once again...changed the colors, removed the filters, messed up the merging of cells! How can someone be so retarded!! :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## jagha86

RockMeOn said:


> Hi, Can you please confirm if you have received your visa? Someone has filled up the spreadsheet that your visa grant day is 1st Aug 2012. Can you please confirm??


Yep sure mate..will let u all know when i also get my visa..u all also plz be informed


----------



## Ajac

RockMeOn said:


> Someone has screwed up the spreadsheet once again...changed the colors, removed the filters, messed up the merging of cells! How can someone be so retarded!! :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


This is the limit 
Please lock the spreadsheet.We can't allow this any more.
If someone wants to put information in the spreadsheet, let them share it here.

There are lots of people not commenting in this topic and simply edit the spreadsheet.I think an open spreadsheet is no good any more.


----------



## RockMeOn

Guys, 3 people got their visa this week according to the spreadsheet. But I am not sure how accurate that information is as none of them has commented on this forum yet - moreover, someone has been editing the spreadsheet on his own from quite a while now and had screwed up the whole spreadsheet. On the request of the concern expats, I have now locked the spreadsheet and can only be edited by the authorised personals. 

We have quite a few expats who are very active on this forum so I believe all of you should have authority to modify the spreadsheet. Therefore, can you please express your interest in the editing and provide me with your email address (may be PM me) so I can grant you access for editing?

Cheers


----------



## bis abc

hey!
there is single visa grant per day??any idea?


----------



## Samybhagyana

Hi every1 finally after 253 day n long wait I got my visa I am sooo happy now can't explain


----------



## jagha86

Samybhagyana said:


> Hi every1 finally after 253 day n long wait I got my visa I am sooo happy now can't explain


Hey congrats mate.. Wht time u got ur visa..? Who was ur co..? Thts a happy news in this whole week mate


----------



## Komal89

Hii Guys

I m new to this forum. Lodged my visa application on 17th July along with the PCC. I guess the only additional document required would be Medicals. Just waiting for the assignment of CO mail.

Any rough idea when would the visa be granted?

Also can someone give me the link to the spreadsheet?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

RockMeOn said:


> Guys, 3 people got their visa this week according to the spreadsheet. But I am not sure how accurate that information is as none of them has commented on this forum yet - moreover, someone has been editing the spreadsheet on his own from quite a while now and had screwed up the whole spreadsheet. On the request of the concern expats, I have now locked the spreadsheet and can only be edited by the authorised personals.
> 
> We have quite a few expats who are very active on this forum so I believe all of you should have authority to modify the spreadsheet. Therefore, can you please express your interest in the editing and provide me with your email address (may be PM me) so I can grant you access for editing?
> 
> Cheers


Hi RockmeOn,

That's great idea to comment here about the updates and spreadsheet will be edited by one of the authorized personal. However, at the moment please fix the date lodged column. It's one step above so all the date lodged date is wrong. My date lodged is 01/05/2012. And it's not at the right place. Everyone's lodgment date is incorrect now. 😔😔


----------



## Samybhagyana

jagha86 said:


> Hey congrats mate.. Wht time u got ur visa..? Who was ur co..? Thts a happy news in this whole week mate


Thanks buddy actually I didn't got any mail I just rang yesterday afternoon to ahc n they told me u r visa has granted today n u gonna get mail today or Monday n my co was heena lal n I hope everyone get there visa soon best of luck everyone .........


----------



## jagha86

Samybhagyana said:


> Thanks buddy actually I didn't got any mail I just rang yesterday afternoon to ahc n they told me u r visa has granted today n u gonna get mail today or Monday n my co was heena lal n I hope everyone get there visa soon best of luck everyone .........


Thts cool mate.. Thank you for ur information.. Hope rest of us will get visa soon.. U live in Sydney..?


----------



## Samybhagyana

jagha86 said:


> Thts cool mate.. Thank you for ur information.. Hope rest of us will get visa soon.. U live in Sydney..?


No mate I live in Perth


----------



## jagha86

*Spouse visa 309*

I heared some1 got visa on weekend... So Do we get visa granted on the weekend too.,?


----------



## dash85

I called to embassy and heard that they will take decision in next 2 weeks. Finger cross...


----------



## jagha86

dash85 said:


> I called to embassy and heard that they will take decision in next 2 weeks. Finger cross...


 how long it's been u lodged ur application mate..?


----------



## dash85

jagha86 said:


> how long it's been u lodged ur application mate..?


On 23rd February 2012.


----------



## jagha86

dash85 said:


> On 23rd February 2012.


Ohk.. Great.. Then u r near to get ur visa.. Who is ur co & when was ur docs sent to final decision.? All the best for u mate..


----------



## Esha

Samybhagyana said:


> Hi every1 finally after 253 day n long wait I got my visa I am sooo happy now can't explain


Heartiest Congratulations.. M very happy for you.. After a long time someone has got the visa..


----------



## RockMeOn

Samybhagyana said:


> Hi every1 finally after 253 day n long wait I got my visa I am sooo happy now can't explain


congrats mate, have a great life ahead...wish you all the best!


----------



## divs

*Spreadsheet*

Hi RockMeOn.

Just an observation, the formula for Total Days in the spreadsheet seems to be using the incorrect date of lodgement. For e.g.: My entry in the spreadsheet refers to the your date of lodgement. (Currently rows 35 & 36 in the spreadsheet). Could you please correct it. My DOL is 12/03/2012. 

Divs

P.S. Awesome job on maintaining the spreadsheet :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Samybhagyana

Esha said:


> Heartiest Congratulations.. M very happy for you.. After a long time someone has got the visa..


Thanks esha I hope u will get ur visa soon aswell n best of luck


----------



## Esha

Samybhagyana said:


> Thanks esha I hope u will get ur visa soon aswell n best of luck


Hey Samybhagyana.. Thanks for your wishes.. But I have already got my visa.. M here to help others.. HoPe I could help others.. Gud luck..


----------



## bis abc

Esha said:


> Hey Samybhagyana.. Thanks for your wishes.. But I have already got my visa.. M here to help others.. HoPe I could help others.. Gud luck..


hey esha!
did they grant single visa per day??
if case is forwarded to SCO hw long it takes to take decision thn??
thnx


----------



## Esha

bis abc said:


> hey esha!
> did they grant single visa per day??
> if case is forwarded to SCO hw long it takes to take decision thn??
> thnx


No they don't. In my case, my file was forwarded for final decision on 20/05/12 and decision was made on 24/07/12 (two months and four days). It depends on case to case. Some lucky persons got their visas within 2 weeks after their file forwarded for final decision.when did you lodged ur file.


----------



## Patientwait

Hi everyone, 

Can you please update the spreadsheet for me? 
Visa: 300
DOL: 27/04/2012
Case officer assigned: 06/07/2012
Documents requested: Medicals and PCC
Tourist Visa approved: 26/07/2012

Note: the documents were requested after a quick phone interview with my fiancé (applicant).
Also, the tourist visa was approved after the case officer rang me and asked for my guarantee that he return home within three months. The CO said she had spoken to the permanent visa dept and they said his visa would be processed in 1 to 2 months. 

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## bis abc

Esha said:


> No they don't. In my case, my file was forwarded for final decision on 20/05/12 and decision was made on 24/07/12 (two months and four days). It depends on case to case. Some lucky persons got their visas within 2 weeks after their file forwarded for final decision.when did you lodged ur file.


i lodged my file by 27feb,med n pcc snt by june1st,case forwarded to SCO 13days befor...!!
i applied fr tourist visa bt co askd me to holdit bk as my case being forwrdd to sco n my i b gt grant i 1 month,fingers crossed.


----------



## bis abc

thnx alott esha,anyway!!


----------



## married and lost

bis abc said:


> i lodged my file by 27feb,med n pcc snt by june1st,case forwarded to SCO 13days befor...!!
> i applied fr tourist visa bt co askd me to holdit bk as my case being forwrdd to sco n my i b gt grant i 1 month,fingers crossed.


we have lodged our visa on 15th feb and our file was fwded for final decision in April. way ahead of most of the guys who got visa from feb. our case officer asked us to wait and it has been more than 3 months now and we are still waiting
now the CO said go and apply for tourist visa as they cant assure wen the 309 will b granted..
:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

divs said:


> Hi RockMeOn.
> 
> Just an observation, the formula for Total Days in the spreadsheet seems to be using the incorrect date of lodgement. For e.g.: My entry in the spreadsheet refers to the your date of lodgement. (Currently rows 35 & 36 in the spreadsheet). Could you please correct it. My DOL is 12/03/2012.
> 
> Divs
> 
> P.S. Awesome job on maintaining the spreadsheet :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi Divs,

I have fixed Total days formula for all of us.

Cheers,

FarAway


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Patientwait said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can you please update the spreadsheet for me?
> Visa: 300
> DOL: 27/04/2012
> Case officer assigned: 06/07/2012
> Documents requested: Medicals and PCC
> Tourist Visa approved: 26/07/2012
> 
> Note: the documents were requested after a quick phone interview with my fiancé (applicant).
> Also, the tourist visa was approved after the case officer rang me and asked for my guarantee that he return home within three months. The CO said she had spoken to the permanent visa dept and they said his visa would be processed in 1 to 2 months.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!


It's been added,missing location and CO name. Please provide.

Cheers.


----------



## chintanb

Good Morning All, 

Just came across this wonderful forum filled with people in a similar situation as me and my wife. 

Just to let everyone know of our case - We applied for her Spouse Visa on 19th March and Neeru Marry contacted us asking for some more pics and medicals on 11th May, which we submitted by the end of May. We didn't hear anything from our case officer since then and each time we called we had to hear the recorded message on selecting the partner visa option. 

Thankfully I discovered this forum last week and came to know that we have to select options 1 & 2 on the phone in order to get hold of someone at AHC Delhi. We were told that the file was still sitting with the CO but she will forward it to SCO sometime this week. 

That's the story so far. I am just hoping that once the file goes to SCO this week, they will process it by the end of August - Fingers crossed!!


----------



## sundari

*Sun*

Hi,

I am pretty dissapointed with expat forum I have started a new Thread but no one has provided any comments or any guidance to my thread.

My partner lodged partner visa on 09th May 2012. CO allocated on 23d July.
We applied for Tourist Visa as well on May 23rd They put the visitor visa on hold.
Until the preliminary assessment has been done on partner visa the case officer for visitory will not assess my partner's application

I put this information on excel spreadsheet as well.
Spread sheet has guided me very well about the timelines.

Many people are sailing in the same boat.

Is there anyone who are in the same situation please advise.

All the Best to everyone


----------



## TundraGreen

sundari said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am pretty dissapointed with expat forum I have started a new Thread but no one has provided any comments or any guidance to my thread.
> 
> My partner lodged partner visa on 09th May 2012. CO allocated on 23d July.
> We applied for Tourist Visa as well on May 23rd They put the visitor visa on hold.
> Until the preliminary assessment has been done on partner visa the case officer for visitory will not assess my partner's application
> 
> I put this information on excel spreadsheet as well.
> Spread sheet has guided me very well about the timelines.
> 
> Many people are sailing in the same boat.
> 
> Is there anyone who are in the same situation please advise.
> 
> All the Best to everyone


Sorry you are not getting any response. Sometimes, there are just subjects on which no one has anything to contribute. I am not in Australia and cannot help you.

Good luck,


----------



## Engi

Try changing your thread subject line or creating a new one. 'Bunny' doesnt really like feel a serious question. I thought it was spam.

Also there a huge thread about partner visa's, why not try there:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ocessing-time-ahc-delhi.html?highlight=spouse

You should get a fair bit of idea from the above.


----------



## sundari

TundraGreen said:


> Sorry you are not getting any response. Sometimes, there are just subjects on which no one has anything to contribute. I am not in Australia and cannot help you.
> 
> Good luck,


Thank you Sandra.


----------



## viba

*Hi*

Hello everyone I have been following this forum since a week now and found it very useful. Its a wonderful forum. I wud like to share the good news with u all that when i called up the AHC today morning the operator said my visa has been granted and to send my passport for stamping.

but i hav not received any mail from my CO. And i emailed my CO regarding this but have not received any confirmation mail.

So guys plz can u help what shud i be doing now?
shud i send my passport or wait for my CO conformation mail?


thanks


----------



## miles apart

viba said:


> Hello everyone I have been following this forum since a week now and found it very useful. Its a wonderful forum. I wud like to share the good news with u all that when i called up the AHC today morning the operator said my visa has been granted and to send my passport for stamping.
> 
> but i hav not received any mail from my CO. And i emailed my CO regarding this but have not received any confirmation mail.
> 
> So guys plz can u help what shud i be doing now?
> shud i send my passport or wait for my CO conformation mail?
> 
> 
> thanks


Congratulations :clap2: thats great news.

If the visa was granted today then you should be getting the confirmation email tonight coz i think normally its a system generated one  if you dont get it tonight, then try ringing them again tomorrow. But mostly you should be getting it tonight 

Can you please let us know your date of lodgment and other details as it helps us who follow the timesheet.


----------



## viba

*Hi*

I am sooo happy just now received an email confirmation from my CO saying my visa was granted and i shud be sending my original passport. 

My details are as below:

DOL: 24-Feb-2012
CO assigned: 10-Apr-2012
final docs submitted: 18-Apr-2012 ( medical and PCC and some marriage pics sent)
forwarded to SCO: 1-Jun-2012

thanks miles apart am sure now this week most of Feb applicants will be getting thier visas. my advice is call them 

thanks guys and good luck to all.I know wat waiting is, been there done that. 
sometimes its crazy but u will live!!


----------



## singhinhk

*309 spouse visa application*

Hello guys,
I had applied 309 visa at AHC delhi.I had a agent from brisbane whom submitted the application.I was added as not migrating member in my wifes RSMS 887 visa application so my PCC & Medical were already with the department.
DOL = 25/03/2012 
CO = Haven,t received any email regarding this .
I went australia on 3 tourist visa from 25apr to 15july
I ask my agent to check about CO from AHC delhi but he says that no need as we have provided all the required docs to them.So kindly please suggest what to do..
Thanks in advance dear..


----------



## married and lost

viba said:


> I am sooo happy just now received an email confirmation from my CO saying my visa was granted and i shud be sending my original passport.
> 
> My details are as below:
> 
> DOL: 24-Feb-2012
> CO assigned: 10-Apr-2012
> final docs submitted: 18-Apr-2012 ( medical and PCC and some marriage pics sent)
> forwarded to SCO: 1-Jun-2012
> 
> thanks miles apart am sure now this week most of Feb applicants will be getting thier visas. my advice is call them
> 
> thanks guys and good luck to all.I know wat waiting is, been there done that.
> sometimes its crazy but u will live!!


Congratulations Viba!!! Happy for u...
did they mention anything else than u getting visa like the guys from feb!


----------



## sundari

Good job.
When can we view the spreadsheet again.


----------



## sundari

Congratulations viba.


----------



## viba

married and lost said:


> Congratulations Viba!!! Happy for u...
> did they mention anything else than u getting visa like the guys from feb!


no they dint specify anything of the sort, but am sure all applicants of feb will be granted visa by this month.


----------



## singhinhk

guys plz help me out , reply my previous post thx


----------



## singhinhk

viba said:


> I am sooo happy just now received an email confirmation from my CO saying my visa was granted and i shud be sending my original passport.
> 
> My details are as below:
> 
> DOL: 24-Feb-2012
> CO assigned: 10-Apr-2012
> final docs submitted: 18-Apr-2012 ( medical and PCC and some marriage pics sent)
> forwarded to SCO: 1-Jun-2012
> 
> thanks miles apart am sure now this week most of Feb applicants will be getting thier visas. my advice is call them
> 
> thanks guys and good luck to all.I know wat waiting is, been there done that.
> sometimes its crazy but u will live!!


congrats Viba have a gr8 time:clap2:


----------



## abhishekrt

viba said:


> Hello everyone I have been following this forum since a week now and found it very useful. Its a wonderful forum. I wud like to share the good news with u all that when i called up the AHC today morning the operator said my visa has been granted and to send my passport for stamping.
> 
> but i hav not received any mail from my CO. And i emailed my CO regarding this but have not received any confirmation mail.
> 
> So guys plz can u help what shud i be doing now?
> shud i send my passport or wait for my CO conformation mail?
> 
> 
> thanks


Thats great news...

Actually my DOL was also 24-02-2012.
CO date : 13-04-2012
Document submit date : 14-05-2012 (here i lag from you, i dont know how much they will consider that...!!)
SCO date : Not known, My CO has only told me that your file is in que for final check, does that mean its with SCO? Do they specify when SCO is assigned?

Which number you used to call them? Let me also try tomorrow to call them. I hope i get it also.... soon....


----------



## viba

abhishekrt said:


> Thats great news...
> 
> Actually my DOL was also 24-02-2012.
> CO date : 13-04-2012
> Document submit date : 14-05-2012 (here i lag from you, i dont know how much they will consider that...!!)
> SCO date : Not known, My CO has only told me that your file is in que for final check, does that mean its with SCO? Do they specify when SCO is assigned?
> 
> Which number you used to call them? Let me also try tomorrow to call them. I hope i get it also.... soon....



then u will get it soon!! don worry, if its in the que for final chek then thats at SCO's mercy. actually they do specify when they forward to SCO.

and yea my CO said if i get all the additional docs asked by him at the earliest he will process it at the earliest as well.

i had cald the embassy no and chose option as 1 or 2, kept alternating as long as it dint get connected. 

all the best wit that. i really do hope u get it.


----------



## viba

singhinhk said:


> congrats Viba have a gr8 time:clap2:



thank you


----------



## viba

sundari said:


> Congratulations viba.



thank you


----------



## Amrit

singhinhk said:


> Hello guys,
> I had applied 309 visa at AHC delhi.I had a agent from brisbane whom submitted the application.I was added as not migrating member in my wifes RSMS 887 visa application so my PCC & Medical were already with the department.
> DOL = 25/03/2012
> CO = Haven,t received any email regarding this .
> I went australia on 3 tourist visa from 25apr to 15july
> I ask my agent to check about CO from AHC delhi but he says that no need as we have provided all the required docs to them.So kindly please suggest what to do..
> Thanks in advance dear..


Hi 
I think so you should contact the AHC. I have also applied for 309 on 2/04/12 and got my case officer allocated on 28/5/12 and the file was forwarded to sco on 28/06/12. I was also added as non-migrating member in my wife's 885 visa.
I think you should check this out with your agent or call the AHC directly.
Cheers


----------



## Amrit

viba said:


> thank you


Congrats viba have a great time in Australia


----------



## singhinhk

thx dear i,ll call AHC


----------



## married and lost

:ranger:Hello people Are any Visas granted today? Hoping some updates from those who lodged visas in feb 2012!
Guys can anyone say if visas are cancelled once they r in q for final decision?:confused2:


----------



## abhishekrt

viba said:


> then u will get it soon!! don worry, if its in the que for final chek then thats at SCO's mercy. actually they do specify when they forward to SCO.
> 
> and yea my CO said if i get all the additional docs asked by him at the earliest he will process it at the earliest as well.
> 
> i had cald the embassy no and chose option as 1 or 2, kept alternating as long as it dint get connected.
> 
> all the best wit that. i really do hope u get it.


Well thanks for the reply, i appreciate.

But you know what? i can not go even if my visa grant. Because my passport have to have validity of minimum six month as per australian immigration rules. and my passport is getting expired on 12th jan 2013. Sad...

I request all who are applying for these visa... please check for validity of passport at the time of putting your file.

i mean i could have renewed if i was been intimated before. But now they will grant me visa and ask me to take stamp on new passport. The matter of fect is that my passport is already with them since 1 and half month. I could have renewed my passport by these time. My agent guided me wrong so i think i should share my case in this forum. Never ever submit your passport untill they ask. PCC stamp is also there in passport and they issue a saperate page also. So my agent told me that we have to submit both. Actually only PCC letter was sufficient.

Now when i ll get my passport after the visa. and i will file for renewal of passport. It will take more 10 days even if i file with TATKAL. Then i will send may passport for stamping. More 5 days. Then I will book my ticket because it requires passport. More 5 days. 

It really sucks. I am in to a big spin.

Ohhh GOD... 

Anyway.. best wishes to all who got it....


----------



## miles apart

abhishekrt said:


> Thats great news...
> 
> Actually my DOL was also 24-02-2012.
> CO date : 13-04-2012
> Document submit date : 14-05-2012 (here i lag from you, i dont know how much they will consider that...!!)
> SCO date : Not known, My CO has only told me that your file is in que for final check, does that mean its with SCO? Do they specify when SCO is assigned?
> 
> Which number you used to call them? Let me also try tomorrow to call them. I hope i get it also.... soon....


Hi,
How long does it normally take for a visa grant once the file is forwarded to SCO?? Any luck when you called AHC??


----------



## Ajac

Hello dears,

After the waiting of long 6 months, we got the Visa .. eace:eace:
I called AHC today and the operator told me the Visa Granted and we will be getting the confirmation mail in this week.

DOL : 10/FEB/2012
SCO : 18/JUN/2012
Visa Grant : 06/AUG/2012 :becky:

I wish Good luck to every one here.
Thanks a lot for those who shared their experiences and opinions , especially for those guys who keeps our Spreadsheet running. :clap2:

PS: Someone please edit these details on the spreadsheet.I have no access to the spreadsheet.. Thank you ...


----------



## kavi

Congrats ajac!! Finally the wait is over! Have a great life ahead!!


----------



## Ajac

kavi said:


> Congrats ajac!! Finally the wait is over! Have a great life ahead!!


Thank you Kavi 
You will get your visa soon.. Try to call AHC instead of waiting for the mail.One of my friend here in Brisbane got visa last month and still they didn't receive any visa grant e-mail.


----------



## viba

Ajac said:


> Hello dears,
> 
> After the waiting of long 6 months, we got the Visa .. eace:eace:
> I called AHC today and the operator told me the Visa Granted and we will be getting the confirmation mail in this week.
> 
> DOL : 10/FEB/2012
> SCO : 18/JUN/2012
> Visa Grant : 06/AUG/2012 :becky:
> 
> I wish Good luck to every one here.
> Thanks a lot for those who shared their experiences and opinions , especially for those guys who keeps our Spreadsheet running. :clap2:
> 
> PS: Someone please edit these details on the spreadsheet.I have no access to the spreadsheet.. Thank you ...



hey congrats!!:clap2:
yea we have to call the AHC ppl instead of just waiting atleast we will knw the status of our visa.


----------



## viba

Amrit said:


> Congrats viba have a great time in Australia


thank you


----------



## kavi

Ajac what shud i ask the operator at AHC! They are always singing their 7 month melody on repeat!


----------



## RockMeOn

Ajac said:


> Hello dears,
> 
> After the waiting of long 6 months, we got the Visa .. eace:eace:
> I called AHC today and the operator told me the Visa Granted and we will be getting the confirmation mail in this week.
> 
> DOL : 10/FEB/2012
> SCO : 18/JUN/2012
> Visa Grant : 06/AUG/2012 :becky:
> 
> I wish Good luck to every one here.
> Thanks a lot for those who shared their experiences and opinions , especially for those guys who keeps our Spreadsheet running. :clap2:
> 
> PS: Someone please edit these details on the spreadsheet.I have no access to the spreadsheet.. Thank you ...


This is great news Ajac, many congratulations - good to see that Feb applications are being processed hopefully not too long before they will start March apps too 

I have updated your details in the spreadsheet now, enjoy being united with your spouse!


----------



## chintanb

Hello, 

Just a quick question - Does anyone know if it is possible to travel out of India without getting the 309 visa stamped into your passport and just by carrying the grant email/letter?

My wife was in Australia with me on a visitor visa and when it expired she went to India with a return ticket (one way ticket was $1100 and return was $1350!!) for the 11th of Sept. Our visa application was made on the 19th of March. Looking at the timelines in the spreadsheet, I think that our visa would come in close proximity of the return date on her ticket. It would be good if we can save one week it normally takes to post the passport for visa labeling an all...

Thanks


----------



## RockMeOn

chintanb said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just a quick question - Does anyone know if it is possible to travel out of India without getting the 309 visa stamped into your passport and just by carrying the grant email/letter?
> 
> My wife was in Australia with me on a visitor visa and when it expired she went to India with a return ticket (one way ticket was $1100 and return was $1350!!) for the 11th of Sept. Our visa application was made on the 19th of March. Looking at the timelines in the spreadsheet, I think that our visa would come in close proximity of the return date on her ticket. It would be good if we can save one week it normally takes to post the passport for visa labeling an all...
> 
> Thanks



Looking at this link - How to Obtain Your Visa Label - Australian High Commission - doesn't look like that you need a Visa to enter in Australia. But to be on safe side, I would never risk doing it - you never know about Indian immigration officer! I think you can book an appointment and get your visa stamped at AHC Delhi, but I am not too sure about that. May be someone else can help you on this??

Cheers


----------



## chintanb

RockMeOn said:


> Looking at this link - How to Obtain Your Visa Label - Australian High Commission[/url] - doesn't look like that you need a Visa to enter in Australia. But to be on safe side, I would never risk doing it - you never know about Indian immigration officer! I think you can book an appointment and get your visa stamped at AHC Delhi, but I am not too sure about that. May be someone else can help you on this??
> 
> Cheers


Thanks RockMeOn, 

You are exactly right. I am not worried about her entering Australia, I am more worried about her leaving India without visa label as we all know how wonderful Indian Airport Authorities are!!! 

Only problem in our case is, she is located 24 hour train ride from Delhi (no nearby airports), so she'll have to waste atleast 3 days in getting the visa stamped on her passport. I am just praying that we get her visa in time for her to get a visa stamp and fly out on the 11th...


----------



## viba

RockMeOn said:


> Looking at this link - How to Obtain Your Visa Label - Australian High Commission - doesn't look like that you need a Visa to enter in Australia. But to be on safe side, I would never risk doing it - you never know about Indian immigration officer! I think you can book an appointment and get your visa stamped at AHC Delhi, but I am not too sure about that. May be someone else can help you on this??
> 
> Cheers


just a quick quest guys how long do they take to stamp visa when u send ur passport?

thanks


----------



## chintanb

viba said:


> just a quick quest guys how long do they take to stamp visa when u send ur passport?
> 
> thanks


From what I have read on this and other forums - If you take and appointment and go to Delhi HC it takes 24 to 48 hours. If you go through VFS, you should have you stamped passport back within 7 days.. 

But that's only based on what I have read online, no personal or friends experiences...


----------



## Aussie_star

Hello everyone
After waiting for exactly 7 months,they have approved the visa today and got the confirmation email today
Good luck to all of you who are watering
Thanks everyone


----------



## kavi

Aussie star! So happy for u!! Congrats!! Time for celebration!! Have a great life!! Cheers


----------



## jagha86

It's Been 230 days(32 weeks) since I applied my visa.. No reply from them.. Waiting waiting waiting


----------



## viba

chintanb said:


> From what I have read on this and other forums - If you take and appointment and go to Delhi HC it takes 24 to 48 hours. If you go through VFS, you should have you stamped passport back within 7 days..
> 
> But that's only based on what I have read online, no personal or friends experiences...


thanks for that info, i hav friends in aus who hav gone there after thier spouse visa grant and they too say its within a week!!


----------



## jagha86

Aussie_star said:


> Hello everyone
> After waiting for exactly 7 months,they have approved the visa today and got the confirmation email today
> Good luck to all of you who are watering
> Thanks everyone


Congrats mate.. all the best mate.. Happy for you,.


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

Aussie_star said:


> Hello everyone
> After waiting for exactly 7 months,they have approved the visa today and got the confirmation email today
> Good luck to all of you who are watering
> Thanks everyone


congrats Aussie Star, were you a january applicant? wat was your dol? my wife is still waiting from january. anyway many many congrats.


----------



## SinghaJK

Aussie_star said:


> Hello everyone
> After waiting for exactly 7 months,they have approved the visa today and got the confirmation email today
> Good luck to all of you who are watering
> Thanks everyone[
> 
> Congratulations to you! Have a great life ahead!


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

Ajac said:


> Hello dears,
> 
> After the waiting of long 6 months, we got the Visa .. eace:eace:
> I called AHC today and the operator told me the Visa Granted and we will be getting the confirmation mail in this week.
> 
> DOL : 10/FEB/2012
> SCO : 18/JUN/2012
> Visa Grant : 06/AUG/2012 :becky:
> 
> I wish Good luck to every one here.
> Thanks a lot for those who shared their experiences and opinions , especially for those guys who keeps our Spreadsheet running. :clap2:
> 
> PS: Someone please edit these details on the spreadsheet.I have no access to the spreadsheet.. Thank you ...


Congrats Ajac.. glad to hear the good news.


----------



## miles apart

Aussie_star said:


> Hello everyone
> After waiting for exactly 7 months,they have approved the visa today and got the confirmation email today
> Good luck to all of you who are watering
> Thanks everyone


Thank God :clap2: eventhough i dont know you personally, sincerley saying I was so happy reading this update from you coz you have waited along time. Some point of time I have also wished that you get your visa soon 
Congratulations again :clap2:


----------



## Aussie_star

miles apart said:


> Thank God :clap2: eventhough i dont know you personally, sincerley saying I was so happy reading this update from you coz you have waited along time. Some point of time I have also wished that you get your visa soon
> Congratulations again :clap2:


Hi there
Many thanks to all of you your wishes and I hope everyone gets their visas sooner than later
Thanks once again


----------



## ria2611

i can find the spread sheet...can sm1 re post the link to it


----------



## miles apart

ria2611 said:


> i can find the spread sheet...can sm1 re post the link to it


Here you go 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...JfXmYsL#gid=85


----------



## jagha86

Hello., can some1 gimme some idea..? Dol-->23-12-2011 chennai vfs
police verification-->submitted
co assigned-->14th june 2012
medicals finished-->8th july
addi documents submitted-->27th june. Still waiting for visa.. Still response from them.. My agent said dont distiurb the CO by calling them ..So I didn't call them.. Can I call AHC & ask them about visa..? Or wait till they contact me..?


----------



## Alex997

Aussie_star said:


> Hello everyone
> After waiting for exactly 7 months,they have approved the visa today and got the confirmation email today
> Good luck to all of you who are watering
> Thanks everyone


Hi,
Congratulations!
Have been following your case as you were the last of the January applicants.
Could you please advise,if you rung them or did it just happen?

Cheers,

Alex.


----------



## jagha86

visa--->309/100
Dol-->23-12-2011 chennai vfs
police verification-->submitted
co assigned-->14th june 2012
medicals finished-->8th july
addi documents submitted-->27th june. 

can some1 enter my details in the spreadsheet... thnk u


----------



## miles apart

miles apart said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...JfXmYsL#gid=85


Hello guys,

Can someone please let me know if we can file for tourist visa after the file has been forwarded to sco for final decision ??


----------



## Aussie_star

Alex997 said:


> Hi,
> Congratulations!
> Have been following your case as you were the last of the January applicants.
> Could you please advise,if you rung them or did it just happen?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alex.


Hi
We rang them on 6th aug and the operator ask us to wait three more days before they can give any update and they granted the visa on the same day but we got the confirmation email this morning
Thanks


----------



## shamkalra

miles apart said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Can someone please let me know if we can file for tourist visa after the file has been forwarded to sco for final decision ??


Yes we have filed tourist visa application on 10/07/2012 and filed 309/100 on 14-02-2012 and file was sent for final decision to SCO by CO on 26-04-2012 after completing all the formalities. On 24-07-2012 SCO asked to withdraw tourist visa application as spouse visa is approved and finally got the spouse visa on 24-07-2012.


----------



## miles apart

shamkalra said:


> Yes we have filed tourist visa application on 10/07/2012 and filed 309/100 on 14-02-2012 and file was sent for final decision to SCO by CO on 26-04-2012 after completing all the formalities. On 24-07-2012 SCO asked to withdraw tourist visa application as spouse visa is approved and finally got the spouse visa on 24-07-2012.


Our file has been forwarded for final decision on 25/7/12 and we are planning to submit th tourist visa application end of this week. When we called ahc they are asking to cll back in 15days to check the status but not confirming if visa would be granted by then  we are so confused as to what needs to be done  either wait for fifteen days or file for tourist visa


----------



## RockMeOn

jagha86 said:


> visa--->309/100
> Dol-->23-12-2011 chennai vfs
> police verification-->submitted
> co assigned-->14th june 2012
> medicals finished-->8th july
> addi documents submitted-->27th june.
> 
> can some1 enter my details in the spreadsheet... thnk u


done, can you tell me who's your CO and what additional documents were requested?


----------



## jagha86

RockMeOn said:


> done, can you tell me who's your CO and what additional documents were requested?


Sorry mate there is a change in the document submitted date... its 27th july...

Originally Posted by jagha86 
visa--->309/100
Dol-->23-12-2011 chennai vfs
police verification-->submitted
co assigned-->14th june 2012
medicals finished-->8th july
*addi documents submitted-->27th june. *


----------



## Amrit

Aussie_star said:


> Hi
> We rang them on 6th aug and the operator ask us to wait three more days before they can give any update and they granted the visa on the same day but we got the confirmation email this morning
> Thanks


Congrats dear. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Really happy for you.


----------



## Amrit

Ajac said:


> Hello dears,
> 
> After the waiting of long 6 months, we got the Visa .. eace:eace:
> I called AHC today and the operator told me the Visa Granted and we will be getting the confirmation mail in this week.
> 
> DOL : 10/FEB/2012
> SCO : 18/JUN/2012
> Visa Grant : 06/AUG/2012 :becky:
> 
> I wish Good luck to every one here.
> Thanks a lot for those who shared their experiences and opinions , especially for those guys who keeps our Spreadsheet running. :clap2:
> 
> PS: Someone please edit these details on the spreadsheet.I have no access to the spreadsheet.. Thank you ...


Have a great life ahead dear.Congratulations.:clap2:


----------



## Amrit

Just a quick question for the expats here. How long it takes after the file has been forwarded to the senior visa officer to get the visa? As far as I have noticed in the spreadsheet it shouldn't take more than 2 months. Is that right?


----------



## married and lost

Amrit said:


> Just a quick question for the expats here. How long it takes after the file has been forwarded to the senior visa officer to get the visa? As far as I have noticed in the spreadsheet it shouldn't take more than 2 months. Is that right?


It varies.. I have seen people get it within a week from that stage but on a personal front m waiting for a decision for more than three months... It went to SCO in April last week and has yet not been updated... we lodged our visa on FEB 15th... so it really depends on luck and the concerned officers!!


----------



## bis abc

hey plz attention!!
how we can send passport to embessy and how it return bk??


----------



## jagha86

bis abc said:


> hey plz attention!!
> how we can send passport to embessy and how it return bk??


Send it through blue dart(DHL) mate.. They will also send it back to u by same service..


----------



## miles apart

Can anyone of the experts in this forum please help with my query below?? Please

Our file has been forwarded for final decision on 25/7/12 and we are planning to submit th tourist visa application end of this week. When we called ahc they are asking to cll back in 15days to check the status but not confirming if visa would be granted by then we are so confused as to what needs to be done either wait for fifteen days or file for tourist visa


----------



## RockMeOn

miles apart said:


> Can anyone of the experts in this forum please help with my query below?? Please
> 
> Our file has been forwarded for final decision on 25/7/12 and we are planning to submit th tourist visa application end of this week. When we called ahc they are asking to cll back in 15days to check the status but not confirming if visa would be granted by then we are so confused as to what needs to be done either wait for fifteen days or file for tourist visa



Hi Mate, 

You filed your visa in May and very unlikely that the outcome will come in next 15 days. It's taking between 5-7 months for most people to have their visa granted. If I were you, I would apply for the tourist visa which will take a week or two to be processed. So once you have the tourist visa you can ask them the status again and see if the file has moved forward? And accordingly you can take a call whether to visit Australia on tourist visa or should wait for the spouse visa?

In my opinion (if you didn't apply for the prospective partner visa before applying for 309/100) your visa will be granted in the month of Nov or Dec 2012 so up to you if you want to wait for that long??

I trust that helps?


----------



## miles apart

RockMeOn said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> You filed your visa in May and very unlikely that the outcome will come in next 15 days. It's taking between 5-7 months for most people to have their visa granted. If I were you, I would apply for the tourist visa which will take a week or two to be processed. So once you have the tourist visa you can ask them the status again and see if the file has moved forward? And accordingly you can take a call whether to visit Australia on tourist visa or should wait for the spouse visa?
> 
> In my opinion (if you didn't apply for the prospective partner visa before applying for 309/100) your visa will be granted in the month of Nov or Dec 2012 so up to you if you want to wait for that long??
> 
> I trust that helps?


Oh ok. Thanks for the info  Also one more thing to add, Will the tourist visa only be granted till the date it shows on the ticket(ticket only shows for 5 weeks)?? or will they grant a minimum of 3 months??


----------



## RockMeOn

miles apart said:


> Oh ok. Thanks for the info  Also one more thing to add, Will the tourist visa only be granted till the date it shows on the ticket(ticket only shows for 5 weeks)?? or will they grant a minimum of 3 months??


Generally they grant the visa for minimum of 3 months or 6 months maximum. As long as your return ticket is within that visa time limit, they wouldn't care!


----------



## miles apart

RockMeOn said:


> Generally they grant the visa for minimum of 3 months or 6 months maximum. As long as your return ticket is within that visa time limit, they wouldn't care!


Thanks for explaining  Cant wait for my husband to get here  either on tourist or spouse whichever comes earlier. Fingers crossed


----------



## RockMeOn

miles apart said:


> Thanks for explaining  Cant wait for my husband to get here  either on tourist or spouse whichever comes earlier. Fingers crossed


I can surely understand that, all the best!


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

Sometimes you wish you could reverse time and change a few things......and sometimes you wish life had a fast forward button. I would be pressing that button right now.


----------



## bis abc

*how long*



jagha86 said:


> Send it through blue dart(DHL) mate.. They will also send it back to u by same service..


hey mate thnx alot!almost hw long it takes to stamp visa on passport?i mean AHC tkes hw many daz to stamp visa when v mail thm our original passport??


----------



## jkananda

I applied for 309 in Jan 2011. Of course was advised of the 5 month turnaround
But since I wanted to be in Australia for the birth of our baby in May 2011, decided to apply for Tourist visa too - family sponsored type. Tourist Visa turnaround was exactly 5 weeks as I was advised. This was processed by an officer in Adelaide and had a validity of 3 months.

Now even past mid July, there was no further word from Delhi CO on 309 decision. I tried to remind them repeatedly of my "more than 5 month" pending visa application but there was just no response. So we decided to do something then and there:
We contacted our local MP's office in Australia by phone around Noon. They asked us to put the issue to them by email.
One hour after that, I got a call from our MPs office asking further clarifications and details to what I had written. 
Lo and behold! Before noon the next day, I got a call from the CO in Delhi. He interviewed me right then over the phone and said the matter would be up for decision within a week's time.
Believe it or not, the next day, at 9am, I received a call from our MP's office, saying my visa is clear, but that they cannot announce the decision as I am still onshore in Australia. It seems I have to be offshore for them to announce this, lest I run away into the bush, perhaps?  
Anyway I was impressed. Even before 48 hours had passed from the time I requested help, I had a confirmed decision on a really vexatious issue. So I could purchase the flight ticket to return back to Australia, even before I had left!!
Jeez, I am impressed because politicians here in Australia do some function,unlike our netas who are simply obstructionists and habitually hold everything to ransom. These guys have a working system here!


----------



## jkananda

bis abc said:


> hey mate thnx alot!almost hw long it takes to stamp visa on passport?i mean AHC tkes hw many daz to stamp visa when v mail thm our original passport??


Send your Passport through VFSoffice they have secure courier service. It is returned through BlueDart. You have to produce photo ID to claim the same when it is returned.

My experience is give it 15 days total. You should get it back within 10 days typically after the visa stamping. They tend to take their own sweet time at Delhi up to a week. The courier part is quite quick


----------



## jagha86

bis abc said:


> hey mate thnx alot!almost hw long it takes to stamp visa on passport?i mean AHC tkes hw many daz to stamp visa when v mail thm our original passport??


Blue dart delivers the mail by next day morning.. AHC takes not more than 2 days to stamp the visa.. They will send the passport assoonas they stamp the visa.. So the process is not more than 4 or 5 days.. If u send it through VFS, it may take more than 10 or 12 days.. Blue dart(DHL) is also more safe mate..


----------



## RockMeOn

jagha86 said:


> Blue dart delivers the mail by next day morning.. AHC takes not more than 2 days to stamp the visa.. They will send the passport assoonas they stamp the visa.. So the process is not more than 4 or 5 days.. If u send it through VFS, it may take more than 10 or 12 days.. Blue dart(DHL) is also more safe mate..



Hi Jagha,

Why is your Visa taking so long? I see you filed you visa in December 2011 and its nearly 8 months now, was there any complexion or may be delay in forwarding additional documents? 

Can you please share with us so we can be prepared in advance if something like this happen to us??


Cheers,
R


----------



## VJKD

jkananda said:


> I applied for 309 in Jan 2011. Of course was advised of the 5 month turnaround
> But since I wanted to be in Australia for the birth of our baby in May 2011, decided to apply for Tourist visa too - family sponsored type. Tourist Visa turnaround was exactly 5 weeks as I was advised. This was processed by an officer in Adelaide and had a validity of 3 months.
> 
> Now even past mid July, there was no further word from Delhi CO on 309 decision. I tried to remind them repeatedly of my "more than 5 month" pending visa application but there was just no response. So we decided to do something then and there:
> We contacted our local MP's office in Australia by phone around Noon. They asked us to put the issue to them by email.
> One hour after that, I got a call from our MPs office asking further clarifications and details to what I had written.
> Lo and behold! Before noon the next day, I got a call from the CO in Delhi. He interviewed me right then over the phone and said the matter would be up for decision within a week's time.
> Believe it or not, the next day, at 9am, I received a call from our MP's office, saying my visa is clear, but that they cannot announce the decision as I am still onshore in Australia. It seems I have to be offshore for them to announce this, lest I run away into the bush, perhaps?
> Anyway I was impressed. Even before 48 hours had passed from the time I requested help, I had a confirmed decision on a really vexatious issue. So I could purchase the flight ticket to return back to Australia, even before I had left!!
> Jeez, I am impressed because politicians here in Australia do some function,unlike our netas who are simply obstructionists and habitually hold everything to ransom. These guys have a working system here!


Thanks jkananda!! for sharing your experience. Guys I think this is a very good examples to follow if your file processing is unnecessary delayed or taking more than their recommended time.

Good luck !!!


----------



## miles apart

VJKD said:


> Thanks jkananda!! for sharing your experience. Guys I think this is a very good examples to follow if your file processing is unnecessary delayed or taking more than their recommended time.
> 
> Good luck !!!


Just checked the AHC New Delhi Website and found that we "No longer require Visa labels after 01/10/12" Australia’s electronic visa system enables visa status to be confirmed electronically hence we can carry the visa grant letter with us when travelling. Thats saves a lot of time having to send the PP across to New Delhi to get it stamped


----------



## RockMeOn

miles apart said:


> Just checked the AHC New Delhi Website and found that we "No longer require Visa labels after 01/10/12" Australia’s electronic visa system enables visa status to be confirmed electronically hence we can carry the visa grant letter with us when travelling. Thats saves a lot of time having to send the PP across to New Delhi to get it stamped


Yes, Australia does have this facility on their Airport where they can check the visa status. But I would never risk to go without the label to the Indian airport authority, they just need reason to ruin your day. But some expats did mention that they have traveled from India to Aus without a label.

Just my personal experience, I never carry hard copy of my travel ticket but I keep the soft copy saved on my iPad. I never had problem entering the Airport by using the ticket on my iPad in any country except India. Delhi Airport people simply didn't accept the ticket on my iPad and requested the hard copy (which of course I wasn't carrying). That actually wasted 15-20 minutes of my time as they were trying to find out from the Airlines whether I am a legit passenger or not! 

Considering all this above, I would still be reluctant to enter Delhi Airport without the proper visa label 

PS. But of course, what happened to me doesn't necessarily mean that it will happen to everyone!


----------



## RockMeOn

Please help to catch the culprits like Puneet who go to other country and ruin the reputation of Indian Society! Please read the article on AHC website:

PA/19/12 Australia offers Rs 57 lakh reward for return of fugitive - Australian High Commission


----------



## kevti85

*309 lodged & confirmed !!*

Hi Guys,

Pls update the spreadsheet with my details:

Visa - 309 lodged on 19-July-12
Acknowledgmnt mail recd today with file number.
Medicals & PCC not submitted yet.. & i have used an agent based in Brisbane to process my file...

Will keep you guys posted about my updates.. Also i cant view the spreadsheet,, The link doesnt open (Shows expired)..CAn anyone pls help me with the new link if any to the spreadsheet.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

you were lucky. I have tried the same approach. My wife is a January applicant, I am an Australian Citizen and I went and saw my Local Federal MP from the Labor Party and all they did was contact DIAC on my behalf and thats it. New Delhi responded with the usual 7 month and 12 month Global standard song. The MP straight out said they cannot get involved directly and cannot influence processing times. I believe your story is correct but does not always work. It didn't for me. Next week it will be exactaly 7 months since we lodged our application.


----------



## miles apart

kevti85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Pls update the spreadsheet with my details:
> 
> Visa - 309 lodged on 19-July-12
> Acknowledgmnt mail recd today with file number.
> Medicals & PCC not submitted yet.. & i have used an agent based in Brisbane to process my file...
> 
> Will keep you guys posted about my updates.. Also i cant view the spreadsheet,, The link doesnt open (Shows expired)..CAn anyone pls help me with the new link if any to the spreadsheet.
> 
> Thanks & Regards


Please find below the link for the spreadsheet  its view only access because there were many occasions when the table got stuffed up by anonymous users. if there is an update on you file just post a comment and authorised users will update the spreadsheet on behalf of you 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...JfXmYsL#gid=85


----------



## silentobs

bis abc said:


> hey mate thnx alot!almost hw long it takes to stamp visa on passport?i mean AHC tkes hw many daz to stamp visa when v mail thm our original passport??


When submitting my application at the VFS office here in Bangalore, I heard them tell folks that their passport will be returned in a week. You could also opt to collect the passport from the VFS office.


----------



## silentobs

Hi,
Could someone throw light on the usual initial entry date timeline for spouse visa? That is, if this visa is granted today, by when (in a month, or two..?) will one have to visit Australia?


----------



## kevti85

miles apart said:


> Please find below the link for the spreadsheet  its view only access because there were many occasions when the table got stuffed up by anonymous users. if there is an update on you file just post a comment and authorised users will update the spreadsheet on behalf of you
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...JfXmYsL#gid=85


Hi Milesapart,

This spreadsheet link too shows d same error... "The page does not exist"..
Pls help...

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## miles apart

kevti85 said:


> Hi Milesapart,
> 
> This spreadsheet link too shows d same error... "The page does not exist"..
> Pls help...
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


Oh ok.. Try this.. Go to page 444 on this forum and check the link for the timeline spreadsheet from there  Let me know how you go


----------



## RockMeOn

kevti85 said:


> Hi Milesapart,
> 
> This spreadsheet link too shows d same error... "The page does not exist"..
> Pls help...
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


Here's the correct link

http://goo.gl/riEXL


----------



## kevti85

miles apart said:


> Oh ok.. Try this.. Go to page 444 on this forum and check the link for the timeline spreadsheet from there  Let me know how you go


Hi Milesapart,

Thanks i can access from page 444 & view the spreadsheet... 

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## RockMeOn

kevti85 said:


> Hi Milesapart,
> 
> Thanks i can access from page 444 & view the spreadsheet...
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


I have also updated your details per your last post. I assume only acknowledgment came through today but the CO has not be allotted yet? Correct me if I 'm wrong!

Cheers,
R


----------



## kevti85

RockMeOn said:


> I have also updated your details per your last post. I assume only acknowledgment came through today but the CO has not be allotted yet? Correct me if I 'm wrong!
> 
> Cheers,
> R


Hi RockMeOn,

Thanks for the spreadsheet link & updating my details in the spreadsheet.. Yes, I have received the acknowledgment mail today & have not been assigned case officer yet..Also i am based out of Mumbai..

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## abhishekrt

RockMeOn said:


> I have also updated your details per your last post. I assume only acknowledgment came through today but the CO has not be allotted yet? Correct me if I 'm wrong!
> 
> Cheers,
> R


Hey... also update my details in spreadsheet...

DOL : 24/02/2012
CO date : 13/04/2012
CO : 
Doc asked : Medical & PCC
Medical date : 16/4/2012
PCC date : 10/5/2012
SCO date : 18/5/2012 ( No mail, they told me on phone when i asked)
Location : Surat

Thank you for the spreadsheet... You are doing awesome.....

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## Guest

Hello all,

Keep up your great work in assisting fellow mates.

DOL 11/04/2012
Location VFS Mumbai
CO Dt. 06/06/2012
CO 
Decision Ready File Submitted incl PCC and Medicals
Update as at 02/08/2012 over phone: SCO date 23 July 2012
Email follow up with CO: File is still with her and not passed on to SCO

Cheers


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

abhishekrt said:


> Hey... also update my details in spreadsheet...
> 
> DOL : 24/02/2012
> CO date : 13/04/2012
> CO :
> Doc asked : Medical & PCC
> Medical date : 16/4/2012
> PCC date : 10/5/2012
> SCO date : 18/5/2012 ( No mail, they told me on phone when i asked)
> Location : Surat
> 
> Thank you for the spreadsheet... You are doing awesome.....
> 
> Regards,
> Abhishek


Welcome aboard Abhishek..


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

jkananda said:


> I applied for 309 in Jan 2011. Of course was advised of the 5 month turnaround
> But since I wanted to be in Australia for the birth of our baby in May 2011, decided to apply for Tourist visa too - family sponsored type. Tourist Visa turnaround was exactly 5 weeks as I was advised. This was processed by an officer in Adelaide and had a validity of 3 months.
> 
> Now even past mid July, there was no further word from Delhi CO on 309 decision. I tried to remind them repeatedly of my "more than 5 month" pending visa application but there was just no response. So we decided to do something then and there:
> We contacted our local MP's office in Australia by phone around Noon. They asked us to put the issue to them by email.
> One hour after that, I got a call from our MPs office asking further clarifications and details to what I had written.
> Lo and behold! Before noon the next day, I got a call from the CO in Delhi. He interviewed me right then over the phone and said the matter would be up for decision within a week's time.
> Believe it or not, the next day, at 9am, I received a call from our MP's office, saying my visa is clear, but that they cannot announce the decision as I am still onshore in Australia. It seems I have to be offshore for them to announce this, lest I run away into the bush, perhaps?
> Anyway I was impressed. Even before 48 hours had passed from the time I requested help, I had a confirmed decision on a really vexatious issue. So I could purchase the flight ticket to return back to Australia, even before I had left!!
> Jeez, I am impressed because politicians here in Australia do some function,unlike our netas who are simply obstructionists and habitually hold everything to ransom. These guys have a working system here!


What was the neame of the MP? Federal or State MP?


----------



## miles apart

RockMeOn said:


> I can surely understand that, all the best!


Hi,

Can anyone tell me even though the AHC processing time for tourist visa is 15 working days, is anyone in this forum who had applied for tourist visa got it approved earlier than that?? If yes, can you please advise how soon or later did you get it approved?? Thanks guys


----------



## Guest

miles apart said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me even though the AHC processing time for tourist visa is 15 working days, is anyone in this forum who had applied for tourist visa got it approved earlier than that?? If yes, can you please advise how soon or later did you get it approved?? Thanks guys


Hi Miles Apart,

I had made an application for 309 and visitor visa in quick succession. Received it within a week for three months.

Hope this helps


----------



## manasa

i got the visa subclass 309/100 with in 4 months,i got in august(1st of august) 2012.....
i m flying.....


----------



## jagha86

manasa said:


> i got the visa subclass 309/100 with in 4 months,i got in august(1st of august) 2012.....
> i m flying.....


Congrats mate.. All the best...


----------



## bikrambadwal

Hey Guys

I would really appreciated if someone can explain how the spreadsheet works and what would it do? 

I recently joint this forum and was reading some of the comments.
I have applied subclass 309 visa for my wife in Feb 2012. I am still waiting for the final decision. It's been about 2 months since the case officer forwarded the application for final review. Haven't heard anything since then. 

Please send me the link to the spreadsheet. 

Thanks and Regards 
Bikram


----------



## SinghaJK

miles apart said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me even though the AHC processing time for tourist visa is 15 working days, is anyone in this forum who had applied for tourist visa got it approved earlier than that?? If yes, can you please advise how soon or later did you get it approved?? Thanks guys


Hi Milesapart,
I got my tourist visa for 6 months within 5 days...


----------



## kavi

manasa said:


> i got the visa subclass 309/100 with in 4 months,i got in august(1st of august) 2012.....
> i m flying.....


Hey manasa
This is realy surprising coz feb applicants are still waiting and they jumped to march end case and granted u visa...good for u  congratz


----------



## Amrit

manasa said:


> i got the visa subclass 309/100 with in 4 months,i got in august(1st of august) 2012.....
> i m flying.....


Congratulations Manasa. Thats great.


----------



## miles apart

SinghaJK said:


> Hi Milesapart,
> I got my tourist visa for 6 months within 5 days...


Thanks for that  did you apply for the tourist visa after the case was forwarded to SCO?? Anyone out here has been granted for tourist visa after their case was forwarded to SCO?? please advise.


----------



## kavi

Hi guys
I hav a query to ask ,my dol is 15th march. I submitted my Pcc along with the application.only medicals wer pending which i submitted in may. I am worried about the expiry of my pcc. Although indian pcc doesnt hav an expiry but taking 6 months from date of issue it is expiring in mid august. Does dat mean i hav to re submit my pcc at the time case is opened by SCO. Looking at the scenario my case not gonna be opened b4 mid sep. plz help.


----------



## Alex997

kavi said:


> Hi guys
> I hav a query to ask ,my dol is 15th march. I submitted my Pcc along with the application.only medicals wer pending which i submitted in may. I am worried about the expiry of my pcc. Although indian pcc doesnt hav an expiry but taking 6 months from date of issue it is expiring in mid august. Does dat mean i hav to re submit my pcc at the time case is opened by SCO. Looking at the scenario my case not gonna be opened b4 mid sep. plz help.


 DIAC considers the pcc to be valid for one year,from the date of issue...but of course you are dealing with Indian babus in the Delhi office who...if they want you to do something...it would be a good idea,to merely comply.


----------



## kavi

Alex997 said:


> DIAC considers the pcc to be valid for one year,from the date of issue...but of course you are dealing with Indian babus in the Delhi office who...if they want you to do something...it would be a good idea,to merely comply.


Thnx alex 4 the info...i guess i hav to wait till my case opens to knw their final verdict.


----------



## abhishekrt

manasa said:


> i got the visa subclass 309/100 with in 4 months,i got in august(1st of august) 2012.....
> i m flying.....


Great, Congrats...

What you did differently than others? It will be helpful if you share to all the new people.


----------



## miles apart

manasa said:


> i got the visa subclass 309/100 with in 4 months,i got in august(1st of august) 2012.....
> i m flying.....


Congratulations manasa  when applicants like you who get their visa way before the usual 7months processing time gives us a lot of hope thinking that there are chances for visa grants to happen earlier than usual processing standards 

Can you please tell us if you had a different approach to get it earlier that you can share with us?? It would be of great help


----------



## jattnjuliet

nimminambiar said:


> Finally got my Visa today.. m so so so so happy..i cannot even express how happy i feel............................ thanks a ton to all the folks in this forum who helped so much with all the information they have provided... here are my details..
> 
> Co:
> DOL: 20th July 2011
> CO Assigned on 3rd Oct 2011
> Date file sent to Final decision: 13th Oct 2011
> Visa Grant Date: 29th Nov 2011
> Senior CO who emailed:
> 
> M soo soooo happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy




Hi Guys,
I am OZ resident but residing in India for past 2 years,
Time line for 309 sublass.
DOL : 23 march 2012, New Delhi.
CO Allotted: 17 May, 2012. ( Mousumi Sadana)
Fwd for Final decision in queue: 11 July 2012

Please advice, How long it will take for March 2012 files to get 309 spouse visa now ?
Will it make a difference if i m also in India ?
This forum is really helping alot. keep going it.

Regards
JattnJuliet


----------



## jattnjuliet

inozland said:


> If you worried about that then send email with return receipt... In that way u would no if your CO actually read ur emails..
> It may happen they are flooded with so many emails, may not actually read it....


Hi,
I am OZ resident but residing in India for past 2 years,
Time line for 309 sublass.
DOL : 23 march 2012, New Delhi.
CO Allotted: 17 May, 2012. 
Fwd for Final decision in queue: 11 July 2012

Please advice, How long it will take for March 2012 files to get 309 spouse visa now ?
Will it make a difference if i m also in India ?
This forum is really helping alot. keep going it.

Regards
JattnJuliet


----------



## jattnjuliet

hitarth18 said:


> Yes thats very confusing part
> Cant really figure out how they really work.
> 
> All this processing is really confusing. Even operator gets confused when you ask too many questions
> 
> But what i have realized after talking to them for couple of times is that you need to tactfully talk to them to get the proper information. eg. i want to apply for a visitors visa.. its high time now.. i cant wait etc etc
> It still depends on person to person though.
> 
> I wish everybody gets Visa in the said time frame.



Hi, 
How can one find that what MONTH'S Files are getting processed for 309 class, 
I applied on 23rd March 2012 at AHC, Delhi.

rgds


----------



## jattnjuliet

SinghaJK said:


> Hi Milesapart,
> I got my tourist visa for 6 months within 5 days...



It takes 10 working days. for tourist VISA, with all your documentation completed.


----------



## sundari

*Subclass 309/100 - Spouse Visa processing time - AHC Delhi*



sundari said:


> Congratulations viba.


My husband got the visitor visa on 8Aug 2012.

He is with me now.

All documents requested are submitted for Partner visa. We are waiting for updates from


----------



## HimanshuS

HI Guys,

I am new to this forum and would like to get some infor regarding it. I have checked some posts where they talk about some updating a spreadsheet for sppouse visa. 

Can anyone please help me what's it all about. Our spouse visa lodgment was in end April 2012 and we have got our case officer decided and a final letter from them confirming that application has been put into queue fro final decision. Does anyone knowhow long does it take after that for visa grant?

Regards


----------



## jagha86

benish16 said:


> hi everyone..im new to this forum..i had few queries regarding the spouse immigration to australia and i hope this forum would help me get all the answers...
> 
> i and my husband got married 2-3months ago and now he has gone back to australia, he holds PR and will start applying for my immigration..i wanted to know if he starts my application processing now in november..how time will it take to get done? i have seen the spouse visa usuallly takes upto 3-4months..but at the same time i have also heard the pace of immigration processing has slowed down a little nowadays...waiting for a reply!
> 
> thanks


Check this spread sheet mate...!!!!!!!!!!:ranger:


----------



## chintanb

Anyone heard any good news from the AHC??? It seems like ages since I heard someone on this forum mention that they received their 309 visa... 

Even looking at the spreadsheet, it seems like AHC hasn't granted that many 309 visas since July...


----------



## miles apart

sundari said:


> My husband got the visitor visa on 8Aug 2012.
> 
> He is with me now.
> 
> All documents requested are submitted for Partner visa. We are waiting for updates from


Hello sundari,
Can you please tell me when did you apply for your husband's tourist visa??


----------



## sundari

miles apart said:


> Hello sundari,
> Can you please tell me when did you apply for your husband's tourist visa??



Hi,

Its a long story. we have applied tourist visa on May 23rd 2012 and partner visa on May 9th 2012. So, they put our visiying visa on hold for nearly 2.5 months. They advised us until we have our preliminary assessment is done they wont grant the visitor visa.
CO has been allocated on July 23rd and requested for additional docs and we have submitted and we got the assessment on visitor visa on Aug 8th and My husband took flight on Aug 9th.


----------



## ria2611

hi can some one plz update my details on spreadsheet i submitted my additional docs on 13 /8 /12.....DOL 9/5/12..


----------



## gks

Hi,

I am new to this forum and Can you tell me how can i use spreed sheet for spouse visa .


----------



## miles apart

HimanshuS said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and would like to get some infor regarding it. I have checked some posts where they talk about some updating a spreadsheet for sppouse visa.
> 
> Can anyone please help me what's it all about. Our spouse visa lodgment was in end April 2012 and we have got our case officer decided and a final letter from them confirming that application has been put into queue fro final decision. Does anyone knowhow long does it take after that for visa grant?
> 
> Regards


Hello HimanshuS,
It totally depends upon the SCO, in this forum itself there are people who got their visa grants within two weeks after file being forwarded to SCO and there are also applicants waiting for two months.. Considering your DOL guess your visa grant should be between Sept-oct. hope u get it earlier  our file was lodged first week of May and we also received email notification saying its forwarded to SCO... The waiting time is more frustrating


----------



## navdeepbajwa

*Asio*

Does the Visa Officer always tells the applicant when he has sent the application for final processing. Also does ASIO check (Australian Security) starts when Visa Officer sends the application for final processing or before when we are assigned a Visa Officer.

I have applied for spouse visa in end of march 2012. After 2 months Visa officer asked for additional documents which i submitted but after that I have not heard back from him in 2.5 months.When i can expect a reply.


----------



## navdeepbajwa

*ASIO Security Check*

Does the Visa Officer always tells the applicant when he has sent the application for final processing. Also does ASIO check (Australian Security) starts when Visa Officer sends the application for final processing or before when we are assigned a Visa Officer.

I have applied for spouse visa from New Delhi in end of March 2012. After 2 months Visa officer asked for additional documents which i submitted but after that I have not heard back from him in 2.5 months.When i can expect a reply.


----------



## married and lost

:clap2::clap2::clap2:yippieee!!!! Got the visa... very happy coz of it!!!
DoL: 15 feb
Grant: 9 August!
got the mail today!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## viba

married and lost said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:yippieee!!!! Got the visa... very happy coz of it!!!
> DoL: 15 feb
> Grant: 9 August!
> got the mail today!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


hey congrats!! happy for u!!
when are u forwarding ur passport to the embassy?


----------



## viba

hi anyone leaving to Perth by any chance next week or so?


----------



## abhishekrt

Hey... Congrats... Finally... Someone got the visa... Good on you fellas.... Enjoy...


----------



## abhishekrt

Hey... Congrats... Finally... Someone got the visa... Good on you fellas.... Enjoy... You got your visa granted on 9th and received the mail on 14th....!!!???... Thats dreadful... Anyways... Happy for you... Best of luck man...


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

married and lost said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:yippieee!!!! Got the visa... very happy coz of it!!!
> DoL: 15 feb
> Grant: 9 August!
> got the mail today!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


:clap2::clap2::clap2:Congrats:clap2::clap2:
Happy time for you.
Apparently your details ain't in spreadsheet. Would you please post your complete time line with CO name, location , documents requested etc so I can add the information.

Peace out


----------



## RockMeOn

married and lost said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:yippieee!!!! Got the visa... very happy coz of it!!!
> DoL: 15 feb
> Grant: 9 August!
> got the mail today!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Very good news mate, many congratulations. You already have some details on the spreadsheet but that reads DOL: 17/1/12 and DOG: 11/7/12. Can you please confirm if its you or someone else with the same username??

Cheers


----------



## kavi

viba said:


> hi anyone leaving to Perth by any chance next week or so?


Yea i will leave for perth as soon as i get my visa


----------



## kavi

married and lost said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:yippieee!!!! Got the visa... very happy coz of it!!!
> DoL: 15 feb
> Grant: 9 August!
> got the mail today!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats!! Pack ur bags and fly


----------



## chintanb

married and lost said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:yippieee!!!! Got the visa... very happy coz of it!!!
> DoL: 15 feb
> Grant: 9 August!
> got the mail today!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Many Congratulations...


----------



## chintanb

I called up AHC yesterday to follow up our case (we lodged our file on the 19th March). I asked them if it's advisable to lodge for another visitor visa for my wife (wasn't going to do anyway, but thought I will ask them). 

In reply the operator went and spoke with the Case Officer and came back to tell me that our file is very close to completion and I should expect the spouse visa within the next month. If I apply for another visitor visa now, they will just have to put the visitor visa file on hold. 

So it seems that things are moving at the same rate for everyone. I wasn't going to apply for another visitor visa anyway, but I just needed something to tell them as I am calling them every week and reminding about my visa.. No harm in trying to push our case (very gently ofcourse)


----------



## Dhillon

Dol 26 march 2012
Medicals & add docs 13 June
Visa still waiting


----------



## Dhillon

Pls reply when can I expect my visa details mention above post for spouse partner visa309


----------



## jagha86

married and lost said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:yippieee!!!! Got the visa... very happy coz of it!!!
> DoL: 15 feb
> Grant: 9 August!
> got the mail today!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats mate.. Happy for u.. All thé best


----------



## miles apart

married and lost said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:yippieee!!!! Got the visa... very happy coz of it!!!
> DoL: 15 feb
> Grant: 9 August!
> got the mail today!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hearty Congratulations :clap2: So happy for you


----------



## married and lost

RockMeOn said:


> Very good news mate, many congratulations. You already have some details on the spreadsheet but that reads DOL: 17/1/12 and DOG: 11/7/12. Can you please confirm if its you or someone else with the same username??
> 
> Cheers


Its not me... I too noticed it but dint bother referencing it...
my details are:
Dol: 15Feb
CO assigned: 4April
Additional docs: photos, medicals q82
Additional docs sent: 11th april
File fwded to SCO 26th April
Visa Grant: 9August
Co: Surbhi
hope all the required is updated here!:ranger:


----------



## RockMeOn

married and lost said:


> Its not me... I too noticed it but dint bother referencing it...
> my details are:
> Dol: 15Feb
> CO assigned: 4April
> Additional docs: photos, medicals q82
> Additional docs sent: 11th april
> File fwded to SCO 26th April
> Visa Grant: 9August
> Co: Surbhi
> hope all the required is updated here!:ranger:


Roger that!!

Will update your details ASAP! Enjoy being united


----------



## jagha86

Dhillon said:


> Pls reply when can I expect my visa details mention above post for spouse partner visa309


Did u checked the spreadsheet mate..?


----------



## kavi

Dhillon said:


> Dol 26 march 2012
> Medicals & add docs 13 June
> Visa still waiting


March cases should open next month


----------



## jagha86

kavi said:


> March cases should open next month


Do u have any idea about Dec 2011 Cases..??????


----------



## Dhillon

kavi said:


> March cases should open next month[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for reply..
> Hope I wl get visa soon


----------



## Dhillon

BeSt wishes for everyone here..


----------



## kavi

jagha86 said:


> Do u have any idea about Dec 2011 Cases..??????


Damn!! Thats way too late! Jagha u must contact immigration in australia i u havent done so!


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

I just want to advise everyone that after doing considerable research I have realised that it is not AHC to blame for the delay but in most cases it is ASIO - Australian Security and Intelligence Organisation. They are responsible for conducting background security checks on each applicant. Until ASIO does not give the all clear to AHC the application cannot be processed. Unfortunately some applicants get cleared by ASIO before others thus some applicants get their Visa before others. In recent months there has been an influx of "boat people" - people arriving to Australian shores illegaly by boat from various countries. These people then try to claim assylum and refugee status. So ASIO's resources have been stretched lately as they try to process these people causing delay's to everyone. I hope this helps everybody.


----------



## Alex997

hiddenAnomoly said:


> I just want to advise everyone that after doing considerable research I have realised that it is not AHC to blame for the delay but in most cases it is ASIO - Australian Security and Intelligence Organisation. They are responsible for conducting background security checks on each applicant. Until ASIO does not give the all clear to AHC the application cannot be processed. Unfortunately some applicants get cleared by ASIO before others thus some applicants get their Visa before others. In recent months there has been an influx of "boat people" - people arriving to Australian shores illegaly by boat from various countries. These people then try to claim assylum and refugee status. So ASIO's resources have been stretched lately as they try to process these people causing delay's to everyone. I hope this helps everybody.


 Sounds unlikely that they would have resources for a spouse visa..after having a read through this....

http://www.asio.gov.au/img/files/ASIOs-Security-Assessment-Function.pdf


----------



## kavi

hiddenAnomoly said:


> I just want to advise everyone that after doing considerable research I have realised that it is not AHC to blame for the delay but in most cases it is ASIO - Australian Security and Intelligence Organisation. They are responsible for conducting background security checks on each applicant. Until ASIO does not give the all clear to AHC the application cannot be processed. Unfortunately some applicants get cleared by ASIO before others thus some applicants get their Visa before others. In recent months there has been an influx of "boat people" - people arriving to Australian shores illegaly by boat from various countries. These people then try to claim assylum and refugee status. So ASIO's resources have been stretched lately as they try to process these people causing delay's to everyone. I hope this helps everybody.


In that case we should have opted for boats instead of 309! Would have been quicker ! Lol


----------



## viba

kavi said:


> Yea i will leave for perth as soon as i get my visa


hey thats good. hope ur visa comes soon and u come to Perth soon!!


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

kavi said:


> In that case we should have opted for boats instead of 309! Would have been quicker ! Lol


You are absolutely right.


----------



## jagha86

From and including: Friday, 23 December 2011
To, but not including : Thursday, 16 August 2012
It is 237 days from the start date to the end date, but not including the end date..

Till Waiting for my visa...:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## will_be_there_soon

*Greetings*

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum, however have been following the posts for a while now. I would say great effort put in by each individual in this forum by sharing their individual experiences with everyone. I have got great insight about 309 visa process which is not readily available on official website. Worksheet gives us great idea and motivation each day. 

Kudos!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## waitingsincefeb

*Visa Status*

Hello Everyone
I would like to share some info with all of you. There are chances when you don't get an email of visa grant from DIAC for days or weeks but there is an alternative to check if your visa has been granted or not. Try to apply for TFN of your spouse as a migrant through the link provided below. if it says that your eligible to apply means visa has been granted and you are expecting an email from AHC soon otherwise you will get an error "Information provided does not match with DIAC"
[Sorry I am not allowed to post web URL]


----------



## miles apart

waitingsincefeb said:


> Hello Everyone
> I would like to share some info with all of you. There are chances when you don't get an email of visa grant from DIAC for days or weeks but there is an alternative to check if your visa has been granted or not. Try to apply for TFN of your spouse as a migrant through the link provided below. if it says that your eligible to apply means visa has been granted and you are expecting an email from AHC soon otherwise you will get an error "Information provided does not match with DIAC"
> [Sorry I am not allowed to post web URL]


Hi,
Is that true?? Does it give you Information provided does not match with DIAC when we enter the basic details or will it give an error at the end only?? also is this the link https://iar.ato.gov.au/iarweb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## Guest

waitingsincefeb said:


> Hello Everyone
> I would like to share some info with all of you. There are chances when you don't get an email of visa grant from DIAC for days or weeks but there is an alternative to check if your visa has been granted or not. Try to apply for TFN of your spouse as a migrant through the link provided below. if it says that your eligible to apply means visa has been granted and you are expecting an email from AHC soon otherwise you will get an error "Information provided does not match with DIAC"
> [Sorry I am not allowed to post web URL]


WaitingSinceFeb,
I agree with your find. But, this TFN online form confirms your details with australia.gov.au database. This database is only updated when you have an appropriate visa label in your passport. But, it sure is a good find.
Cheers


----------



## viba

hi guys,

i had sent my passport last thrusday for stamping visa thru vfs, i got the confirmation msg on monday tht it has been forwarded to AHC, but as of yet i hav not received any confirmation from AHC regarding my passport receival. 
can anyone help plz?


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

viba said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i had sent my passport last thrusday for stamping visa thru vfs, i got the confirmation msg on monday tht it has been forwarded to AHC, but as of yet i hav not received any confirmation from AHC regarding my passport receival.
> can anyone help plz?


Just call the AHC.


----------



## viba

hey thanks hiddenAnomoly, i just did and they said they hav received it and will be sending it thru vfs today!! 
then can u tell me hw soon i will be able to receive as my ticket is booked on sunday!!


----------



## waitingsincefeb

miles apart said:


> Hi,
> Is that true?? Does it give you Information provided does not match with DIAC when we enter the basic details or will it give an error at the end only?? also is this the link
> 
> Yes, it is true. One of my friend tested it. He came to know of his wife's visa grant by TFN. He confirmed visa by calling AHC but he received email after 2 weeks.


----------



## RockMeOn

married and lost said:


> Its not me... I too noticed it but dint bother referencing it...
> my details are:
> Dol: 15Feb
> CO assigned: 4April
> Additional docs: photos, medicals q82
> Additional docs sent: 11th april
> File fwded to SCO 26th April
> Visa Grant: 9August
> Co: Surbhi
> hope all the required is updated here!:ranger:


Mate what was your location, I need to update the spreadsheet!


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

viba said:


> hey thanks hiddenAnomoly, i just did and they said they hav received it and will be sending it thru vfs today!!
> then can u tell me hw soon i will be able to receive as my ticket is booked on sunday!!


oh man you have already bought the ticket? it usually reaches your home the next day, but depending on where you live it could take another day, therefore Monday. So cross your fingers or you might have to extend your ticket.


----------



## miles apart

waitingsincefeb said:


> miles apart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Is that true?? Does it give you Information provided does not match with DIAC when we enter the basic details or will it give an error at the end only?? also is this the link
> 
> Yes, it is true. One of my friend tested it. He came to know of his wife's visa grant by TFN. He confirmed visa by calling AHC but he received email after 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great find  have u tried it?? Does it give you Information provided does not match with DIAC when we enter the basic details or will it give an error at the end only??
Click to expand...


----------



## Chiks

got visa yupyy........
dol 7th feb


----------



## viba

hiddenAnomoly said:


> oh man you have already bought the ticket? it usually reaches your home the next day, but depending on where you live it could take another day, therefore Monday. So cross your fingers or you might have to extend your ticket.



ohhh i hope i get it atleast on a saturday!!
i hav crossed all my fingers now.


----------



## viba

Chiks said:


> got visa yupyy........
> dol 7th feb




congo!!:clap2:


----------



## abhishekrt

Chiks said:


> got visa yupyy........
> dol 7th feb


Congrats.....


----------



## will_be_there_soon

Many congratulations!!!


----------



## will_be_there_soon

Chiks said:


> got visa yupyy........
> dol 7th feb



Many congratulations!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## RockMeOn

Chiks said:


> got visa yupyy........
> dol 7th feb


Many congratulations chiks! Enjoy being together..


----------



## RockMeOn

Spoke to the operator regarding my wife's visa, she advised that the decision will be taken in few weeks. (nothing new, but I just thought to share with you guys). My DOL is 6th March...

Cheers


----------



## chintanb

RockMeOn said:


> Spoke to the operator regarding my wife's visa, she advised that the decision will be taken in few weeks. (nothing new, but I just thought to share with you guys). My DOL is 6th March...
> 
> Cheers


Sounds good RockMeOn.. I am in the same boat. I spoke with the operator on Tuesday and they said the decision will be taken within one month.. we lodged our application on the 19th March


----------



## kavi

Chiks said:


> got visa yupyy........
> dol 7th feb


Congrats !!


----------



## miles apart

RockMeOn said:


> Spoke to the operator regarding my wife's visa, she advised that the decision will be taken in few weeks. (nothing new, but I just thought to share with you guys). My DOL is 6th March...
> 
> Cheers


Looks like all the February applications are being finalised by this month end  soon wiill be your turn  I still have a long way to go


----------



## miles apart

chintanb said:


> Sounds good RockMeOn.. I am in the same boat. I spoke with the operator on Tuesday and they said the decision will be taken within one month.. we lodged our application on the 19th March


Hello chintanb and RockMeOn,
Just checking out of curiosity, is your partner with you in Brisbane/Sydney on tourist visa?? My husband has applied for his visitor visa to come to melbourne and am just trying to check if AHC is really stringent in approving tourist visa's for the applications that have already lodged 309 spouse visas. Can you please let me know if you dont mind??


----------



## miles apart

RockMeOn said:


> Spoke to the operator regarding my wife's visa, she advised that the decision will be taken in few weeks. (nothing new, but I just thought to share with you guys). My DOL is 6th March...
> 
> Cheers


Hello chintanb and RockMeOn,
Just checking out of curiosity, is your partner with you in Brisbane/Sydney on tourist visa?? My husband has applied for his visitor visa to come to melbourne and am just trying to check if AHC is really stringent in approving tourist visa's for the applications that have already lodged 309 spouse visas. Can you please let me know if you dont mind??


----------



## SinghaJK

miles apart said:


> Hello chintanb and RockMeOn,
> Just checking out of curiosity, is your partner with you in Brisbane/Sydney on tourist visa?? My husband has applied for his visitor visa to come to melbourne and am just trying to check if AHC is really stringent in approving tourist visa's for the applications that have already lodged 309 spouse visas. Can you please let me know if you dont mind??


Hi,
Getting a tourist visa after applying for 309 is not a problem. Just quote the application number of 309 visa while filling up forms for tourist visa. I applied for 309 and tourist visa on the same day n I got 6 months tourist visa . and I am with my husband now.


----------



## RockMeOn

miles apart said:


> Hello chintanb and RockMeOn,
> Just checking out of curiosity, is your partner with you in Brisbane/Sydney on tourist visa?? My husband has applied for his visitor visa to come to melbourne and am just trying to check if AHC is really stringent in approving tourist visa's for the applications that have already lodged 309 spouse visas. Can you please let me know if you dont mind??


No, my wife is not with me on the tourist visa. I wanted to apply for one, but the operator at the AHC advised that the file is about to be finalised in few weeks - so I am holding off. 

Cheers


----------



## chintanb

miles apart said:


> Hello chintanb and RockMeOn,
> Just checking out of curiosity, is your partner with you in Brisbane/Sydney on tourist visa?? My husband has applied for his visitor visa to come to melbourne and am just trying to check if AHC is really stringent in approving tourist visa's for the applications that have already lodged 309 spouse visas. Can you please let me know if you dont mind??


My wife was here with me on a visitor visa but it expired on the 25th July and she had to go back to India. We applied for permanent visa on 19th March and for visitor visa in the first week of April and it was processed within 2 weeks without any problems. 

However, I called AHC and asked if we could apply for another visitor visa and the operator told me that we are in the final stages of the spouse visa application and it should be approved within a month. If I apply for a visitor visa now, they will have to put the visitor visa file on hold. 

So, in simple terms - If you just applied for spouse visa and AHC knows that they wont be processing your file anytime soon, they will grant you a visitor visa. But if your spouse visa file has been with them for a while and if they think they will grant a visa in the coming couple of months, they will hold back from giving a visitor visa. 

Hope this helps


----------



## miles apart

chintanb said:


> My wife was here with me on a visitor visa but it expired on the 25th July and she had to go back to India. We applied for permanent visa on 19th March and for visitor visa in the first week of April and it was processed within 2 weeks without any problems.
> 
> However, I called AHC and asked if we could apply for another visitor visa and the operator told me that we are in the final stages of the spouse visa application and it should be approved within a month. If I apply for a visitor visa now, they will have to put the visitor visa file on hold.
> 
> So, in simple terms - If you just applied for spouse visa and AHC knows that they wont be processing your file anytime soon, they will grant you a visitor visa. But if your spouse visa file has been with them for a while and if they think they will grant a visa in the coming couple of months, they will hold back from giving a visitor visa.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks All  that was a lot of helpful info  
My DOL was 04/05/12 and file was forwarded to SCO on 25/07/12, applied for tourist visa on 09/08/12.. No updates yet...Am stressed now


----------



## will_be_there_soon

chintanb said:


> My wife was here with me on a visitor visa but it expired on the 25th July and she had to go back to India. We applied for permanent visa on 19th March and for visitor visa in the first week of April and it was processed within 2 weeks without any problems.
> 
> However, I called AHC and asked if we could apply for another visitor visa and the operator told me that we are in the final stages of the spouse visa application and it should be approved within a month. If I apply for a visitor visa now, they will have to put the visitor visa file on hold.
> 
> So, in simple terms - If you just applied for spouse visa and AHC knows that they wont be processing your file anytime soon, they will grant you a visitor visa. But if your spouse visa file has been with them for a while and if they think they will grant a visa in the coming couple of months, they will hold back from giving a visitor visa.
> 
> Hope this helps



My DOL is March 20th and was with my husband on tourist visa but came back to India after visa was expired. We are planning to apply for another tourist visa as stamping could be done from any other country but Australia. Not sure if we should go ahead with this plan as don't want to put 309 application in jeopardy. 

Kindly share your experiences and suggestions.

Cheers!!


----------



## jagha86

kavi said:


> Damn!! Thats way too late! Jagha u must contact immigration in australia i u havent done so!


I have contacted immi in Australia & tried to contact AHC Delhi.. But no response.. Dono what's going on..


----------



## chintanb

will_be_there_soon said:


> My DOL is March 20th and was with my husband on tourist visa but came back to India after visa was expired. We are planning to apply for another tourist visa as stamping could be done from any other country but Australia. Not sure if we should go ahead with this plan as don't want to put 309 application in jeopardy.
> 
> Kindly share your experiences and suggestions.
> 
> Cheers!!


Based on what the operator told me on the phone, they will put the visitor visa file on hold if we are in the final stages of spouse visa application.


----------



## will_be_there_soon

chintanb said:


> Based on what the operator told me on the phone, they will put the visitor visa file on hold if we are in the final stages of spouse visa application.


Thanks for this informations, hope they start processing March applications soon


----------



## miles apart

will_be_there_soon said:


> My DOL is March 20th and was with my husband on tourist visa but came back to India after visa was expired. We are planning to apply for another tourist visa as stamping could be done from any other country but Australia. Not sure if we should go ahead with this plan as don't want to put 309 application in jeopardy.
> 
> Kindly share your experiences and suggestions.
> 
> Cheers!!


Hello,
Guess it is better that you call AHC before lodging your second tourist visa coz since your DOL is march, your Spouse visa grant should happen within a month from now  Atleast you can try to get some info when you say you are planning to do tourist visa they may hint you when you can expect your spouse visa rather than giving the 7 month mantra  Goodluck and hope you get the spouse visa grant soon


----------



## will_be_there_soon

miles apart said:


> Hello,
> Guess it is better that you call AHC before lodging your second tourist visa coz since your DOL is march, your Spouse visa grant should happen within a month from now  Atleast you can try to get some info when you say you are planning to do tourist visa they may hint you when you can expect your spouse visa rather than giving the 7 month mantra  Goodluck and hope you get the spouse visa grant soon



Thanks Miles Apart for your nice suggestion and wishes  Will call AHC to get an update. Fingers Crossed


----------



## dreamzz

Hi,

I applied offshore partner visa for my wife on 1st week of July. We immediately applied for a tourist visa and she has got single entry 6 months, and she came to oz on 3rd week of July.

I understand the CO will contact us after 12 weeks of time.

Can you pls help me on some queries regarding the partner visa?

Does she needs to be in India when CO contacts her?

Will CO ask for police certificate after 12 weeks or at the end of processing (after 6-7 months?) Any first hand experience on this??

Is it advisable if we get police certificate now and keep it ready? If I have to apply for police certificate from Aus, Indian High commission takes 2 months to process.

Will CO ask to do medicals after 12 weeks or at the end of processing (after 6-7 months?)

Can we do medicals from Australia for visa lodged outside oz?


----------



## kavithaprabhakar

*Sunil*

Hi Guys,
yesterday my wife lodged at VFS office bangalore the Subclass 309 visa. We got acknoeldgement from VFS that the file has been sent to Australia High commission , New Delhi.

My wife got her PCC done today for herself and our son, the same day she got the pcc certificate , PCC has been submitted to VFS office to send to AHC new delhi.

Now my wife wants to get Medicals also done for my wife and our son. But the ELBIT hospital people rejected the for 26 and 160 stating that medicals should only done once we receive our TRN number or HAP number from Case Officer. 
We enquired about it in VFS office, they said it will be given only after 10 weeks time.

Now we were planning to get my Wife visitor Visa on October 15th 2012(8 weeks from now). So by that time also if we wont get any TRN number or Case officer Can we get my wife and sons medicals done at Australia (when they are here on Visitor Visa?) 

When do we get the TRN number Usually?
How can we get the medicals done for wife and son in advance and send the reports to AHC new delhi for Visa Processing.

Please help with true advise as my wife and son are still in bangalore awaiting for what to do , either return back to Native or wait for any answer to go for Medicals? Your help in this regard is really aprreciated.


----------



## chintanb

kavithaprabhakar said:


> Hi Guys,
> yesterday my wife lodged at VFS office bangalore the Subclass 309 visa. We got acknoeldgement from VFS that the file has been sent to Australia High commission , New Delhi.
> 
> My wife got her PCC done today for herself and our son, the same day she got the pcc certificate , PCC has been submitted to VFS office to send to AHC new delhi.
> 
> Now my wife wants to get Medicals also done for my wife and our son. But the ELBIT hospital people rejected the for 26 and 160 stating that medicals should only done once we receive our TRN number or HAP number from Case Officer.
> We enquired about it in VFS office, they said it will be given only after 10 weeks time.
> 
> Now we were planning to get my Wife visitor Visa on October 15th 2012(8 weeks from now). So by that time also if we wont get any TRN number or Case officer Can we get my wife and sons medicals done at Australia (when they are here on Visitor Visa?)
> 
> When do we get the TRN number Usually?
> How can we get the medicals done for wife and son in advance and send the reports to AHC new delhi for Visa Processing.
> 
> Please help with true advise as my wife and son are still in bangalore awaiting for what to do , either return back to Native or wait for any answer to go for Medicals? Your help in this regard is really aprreciated.


You can get visa medicals done in Australia. My wife did her medicals in Australia when she was here on visitor visa. The HAP ID is given to you by the case officer after initial assessment which is about 10-12 weeks. 

Medibank does visa medicals in Australia. Here's the link - Visa medicals - Our Services - Medibank Health Solutions, Workplace Health, Telephone & Web-based Healthcare, Pre-Employment Medicals,


----------



## shamkalra

chintanb said:


> You can get visa medicals done in Australia. My wife did her medicals in Australia when she was here on visitor visa. The HAP ID is given to you by the case officer after initial assessment which is about 10-12 weeks.
> 
> Medibank does visa medicals in Australia. Here's the link - Visa medicals - Our Services - Medibank Health Solutions, Workplace Health, Telephone & Web-based Healthcare, Pre-Employment Medicals,


You can apply for visitor visa now and a seperate HAP ID for visitor visa will be issued to and after medical you can be granted single entry tourist visa for 3 or 6 months as the case officer decides and you need not have to wait for 6-8 weeks for assesment to spouse visa . Tourist visa will be granted in 15 working days from the D/O/L of tourist visa and that visa will be valid for 3 to 6 months as the case officer decides from the date of your arrival in australia


----------



## Alex997

chintanb said:


> My wife was here with me on a visitor visa but it expired on the 25th July and she had to go back to India. We applied for permanent visa on 19th March and for visitor visa in the first week of April and it was processed within 2 weeks without any problems.
> 
> However, I called AHC and asked if we could apply for another visitor visa and the operator told me that we are in the final stages of the spouse visa application and it should be approved within a month. If I apply for a visitor visa now, they will have to put the visitor visa file on hold.
> 
> So, in simple terms - If you just applied for spouse visa and AHC knows that they wont be processing your file anytime soon, they will grant you a visitor visa. But if your spouse visa file has been with them for a while and if they think they will grant a visa in the coming couple of months, they will hold back from giving a visitor visa.
> 
> Hope this helps


thanks for sharing the information!


----------



## bis abc

i got my visa today!!yayyy


----------



## kavi

bis abc said:


> i got my visa today!!yayyy


Osm mate!!congrats!!! Can u plz share ur DOL and other details?
Cheers😃😃


----------



## jagha86

bis abc said:


> i got my visa today!!yayyy


Congrats mate... Happy for u.. Plz share ur details..


----------



## will_be_there_soon

bis abc said:


> i got my visa today!!yayyy


Many congratulations!! :clap2:


----------



## RockMeOn

bis abc said:


> i got my visa today!!yayyy


Many congratulation, please share your all details (Location, CO, Date of CO allocation etc.) so we can update your details in the spreadsheet.

Cheers


----------



## RockMeOn

dreamzz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied offshore partner visa for my wife on 1st week of July. We immediately applied for a tourist visa and she has got single entry 6 months, and she came to oz on 3rd week of July.
> 
> I understand the CO will contact us after 12 weeks of time.
> 
> Can you pls help me on some queries regarding the partner visa?
> 
> Does she needs to be in India when CO contacts her?
> 
> Will CO ask for police certificate after 12 weeks or at the end of processing (after 6-7 months?) Any first hand experience on this??
> 
> Is it advisable if we get police certificate now and keep it ready? If I have to apply for police certificate from Aus, Indian High commission takes 2 months to process.
> 
> Will CO ask to do medicals after 12 weeks or at the end of processing (after 6-7 months?)
> 
> Can we do medicals from Australia for visa lodged outside oz?




Hi and welcome aboard!

Here on this thread of expatforum we all share our details of Visa timeline and update them in this Spreadsheet. It helps everyone to participate and share their experience with other expats. Could you please provide us with the details such as your location etc. so I can update the spreadsheet on your behalf?


Cheers


----------



## dreamzz

RockMeOn said:


> Hi and welcome aboard!
> 
> Here on this thread of expatforum we all share our details of Visa timeline and update them in this It helps everyone to participate and share their experience with other expats. Could you please provide us with the details such as your location etc. so I can update the spreadsheet on your behalf?
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thnx for adding my details.

DOL : 02/07
Location : Chennai
Agent : No


----------



## miles apart

VJKD said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My wife got call from CO regarding her tourist visa she said withdraw tourist visa application and they will grant 309 between 1.5 to 2 months. My wife asked her called again tommorow so she can discuss with me. we still prefer toursit visa.
> 
> Any suggestion in this case ? our DOL 04/04/2012
> 
> Thanks !!!!


Hello VJKD,
Did you go ahead with your wife's tourist visa?? or did you withdraw it?? Can you please advise... My husband has lodged his tourist visa on 10/08/12 and our DOL is 04/05/12 and file was forwarded to SCO on 25/07/12.. your situation is more similar to mine hence please advise if the tourist visa was granted or not..Appreciate your help


----------



## will_be_there_soon

dreamzz said:


> Thnx for adding my details.
> 
> DOL : 02/07
> Location : Chennai
> Agent : No


We are also in a similar situation here. My file was lodged in March and forwarded to SCO in August. Now wish to apply for another tourist visa. Did they tell you that your visitor visa application will be on hold or something in case you proceed with that option??

Cheers!


----------



## KyaKareh

kk_1616 said:


> Hi guys,
> New to this forum.
> My wife lodged spouse visa on 30/03/2012, case officer was assigned on 24/05/2012 and file has been sent to Senior Case officer on 18/06/2012.
> 
> Still waiting for visa to be finalised... BTW have they started granting visa after this EOFY?


hi... have u received ur wife's visa? 

my wife applied on 11/4/12...she got her medicals done on 20/7/12... her CO recently (6/8/12) informed us that he has given her file to Senior Case Officer for final decision. Do you know how much times it takes after that?

thanks


----------



## Dhillon

Still waiting
DOL 26 march
Anyone here got visa with lodgment date in march


----------



## VJKD

miles apart said:


> Hello VJKD,
> Did you go ahead with your wife's tourist visa?? or did you withdraw it?? Can you please advise... My husband has lodged his tourist visa on 10/08/12 and our DOL is 04/05/12 and file was forwarded to SCO on 25/07/12.. your situation is more similar to mine hence please advise if the tourist visa was granted or not..Appreciate your help


Hi 

My wife is with me in Brisbane now. our file was forward to SCO on 20/07/2012 haven’t heard anything after that. I think you should apply for tourist visa and that will open few option for you like you can always bargain if they ask you to withdraw you application and you will have good chances to know exact status of your 309 file. you don’t have to come back India you can go to NZ and some other country in same cost (my agent suggested that they can request to SCO and even offshore for a day would be sufficient) but we are planning for a week holiday in NZ (just to be safe side and for fun!). I suggest to apply for 6 month tourist visa so you will have enough time if in case they don’t process your file in time. 

Good luck with everything!!!
VJ


----------



## pranjal_1234

AMGN said:


> Hi Miles Apart,
> 
> I had made an application for 309 and visitor visa in quick succession. Received it within a week for three months.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi AMGN,

When you applied for 309 didn't they take away the applicant's passport?

Many have advised that we have to fight with the VFS to not take away the passport for a 309 application such that we can apply for a tourist visa.

Secondly, did you write in your Visitor Visa Application that you have already applied for a 309 ?

thanks.


----------



## miles apart

VJKD said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife is with me in Brisbane now. our file was forward to SCO on 20/07/2012 haven’t heard anything after that. I think you should apply for tourist visa and that will open few option for you like you can always bargain if they ask you to withdraw you application and you will have good chances to know exact status of your 309 file. you don’t have to come back India you can go to NZ and some other country in same cost (my agent suggested that they can request to SCO and even offshore for a day would be sufficient) but we are planning for a week holiday in NZ (just to be safe side and for fun!). I suggest to apply for 6 month tourist visa so you will have enough time if in case they don’t process your file in time.
> 
> Good luck with everything!!!
> VJ


Thanks alot VJ for geting back  
My husband has applied asking for 3months from September coz as our DOL was on 04/05/12 and file being forwarded to SCO on 25/07/12. Hopefully our 309 should be granted in Oct-Nov which will be still within the 3month Tourist visa validity.
Just stressed with the fact that will they force us to withdraw the tourist visa considering we applied for it after the file being forwarded to SCO?? Please advise


----------



## will_be_there_soon

miles apart said:


> Thanks alot VJ for geting back
> My husband has applied asking for 3months from September coz as our DOL was on 04/05/12 and file being forwarded to SCO on 25/07/12. Hopefully our 309 should be granted in Oct-Nov which will be still within the 3month Tourist visa validity.
> Just stressed with the fact that will they force us to withdraw the tourist visa considering we applied for it after the file being forwarded to SCO?? Please advise



Morning,

Well just tell them you would like to stand by your application in affirmative manner, if they pester you to withdraw your tourist visa application. As such their should not be any issue getting a visa when 309 is forwarded to SCO. However, would suggest to apply for 6 months if possible.

All the best!!


----------



## Guest

pranjalkarwal said:


> Hi AMGN,
> 
> When you applied for 309 didn't they take away the applicant's passport?
> 
> Many have advised that we have to fight with the VFS to not take away the passport for a 309 application such that we can apply for a tourist visa.
> 
> Secondly, did you write in your Visitor Visa Application that you have already applied for a 309 ?
> 
> thanks.


Hi pranjalkarwal,

There is no legal/statutory requirement to submit your original Indian Passport with Partner Visa application. The only original document, VFS might suggest, at the time of partner visa lodgement is PCC. (Remember: VFS is a courier/admin service only. They cannot force you to submit your passport) 

At the counter, I first submitted my Partner Visa application. VFS provided me with an acknowledgement. I obtained a photocopy of the acknowledgement and included it in my Visitor Visa application. 

Hope this helps
Cheers


----------



## pranjal_1234

AMGN said:


> Hi pranjalkarwal,
> 
> There is no legal/statutory requirement to submit your original Indian Passport with Partner Visa application. The only original document, VFS might suggest, at the time of partner visa lodgement is PCC. (Remember: VFS is a courier/admin service only. They cannot force you to submit your passport)
> 
> At the counter, I first submitted my Partner Visa application. VFS provided me with an acknowledgement. I obtained a photocopy of the acknowledgement and included it in my Visitor Visa application.
> 
> Hope this helps
> Cheers


Thanks AMGN


----------



## pranjal_1234

Has anyone here ever applied for 309/100 before the marriage.

I contacted VFS call center and they advised that we can actually apply before the date of marriage without a marriage registration provided the date of intended marriage is declared in 40SP & 47SP and also stated in a Cover Letter

Sounds weird but highly tempting.

Anyone did/heard the same ?

P.S. whoever came up the idea of the spreadsheet. :clap2:


----------



## VJKD

miles apart said:


> Thanks alot VJ for geting back
> My husband has applied asking for 3months from September coz as our DOL was on 04/05/12 and file being forwarded to SCO on 25/07/12. Hopefully our 309 should be granted in Oct-Nov which will be still within the 3month Tourist visa validity.
> Just stressed with the fact that will they force us to withdraw the tourist visa considering we applied for it after the file being forwarded to SCO?? Please advise


Hi

They can't force you to withdraw any application only they can give you option its than entirely up to you. They even can’t hold application for a long time . Give them a reason to visit Australia on particular date like attend any party or emotional and mental very disturb etc etc.. in that case they have to grant you tourist visa. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## nehashah002

Hi 
I want to apply for visitor visa. My partner visa file was lodged on 26-06-2012. Please help me with the checklist for visitor visa. Mandatory documents required. What is the process time to get it.


----------



## sanvini

balajiradhika said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread is started for sharing timelines on Australian Spouse Visa applied at AHC Delhi.
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Applied: 03 Sep 2010
> 
> Medicals/PCC: Alongwith application
> 
> Case Officer: Not allocated yet.
> 
> Thanks


what is the current status of your case?


----------



## June132012

Hello rock me on,
Today,on 20 August,igot case officer ..................... She requested 1. evidence of contact during our period of separation and2.photos of central ceremonies of marriage and togetherness in austraia
Please update my details.....
And plz help me to find out the evidence of contact.what type of document I can give her to prove that we were in continous contact during period of separation and what are central ceremonies of marriage.plz someone help me out.all suggestions are welcomed


----------



## abhishekrt

June13 said:


> Hello rock me on,
> Today,on 20 August,igot case officer .................... She requested 1. evidence of contact during our period of separation and2.photos of central ceremonies of marriage and togetherness in austraia
> Please update my details.....
> And plz help me to find out the evidence of contact.what type of document I can give her to prove that we were in continous contact during period of separation and what are central ceremonies of marriage.plz someone help me out.all suggestions are welcomed


Hey... My case officer is also .................... 

1. We were chating in gtalk so I gave all prints of those chat. I gave my.phone bill and my wife's phone bill showing both of our numbers in it. I gave since we started chating and mailing, even before our engagement till we got married. You can give skype video and calling cards you had used, if any.

2. Photos of main mrg ceremonies like phera, mangalsutra, kanyadaan, etc... Also photos of us with our family members during engagement, mrg. I went to australia before our mrg so photos of that.... Basically all related photos which is connected to history of relationship... I also gave DVD of our mrg...

I hope this will help....


----------



## RockMeOn

June13 said:


> Hello rock me on,
> Today,on 20 August,igot case officer ..................... She requested 1. evidence of contact during our period of separation and2.photos of central ceremonies of marriage and togetherness in austraia
> Please update my details.....
> And plz help me to find out the evidence of contact.what type of document I can give her to prove that we were in continous contact during period of separation and what are central ceremonies of marriage.plz someone help me out.all suggestions are welcomed



Hi! I have made the spreadsheet available to everyone once again with the hope that no one will make unnecessary changes to it, please update the spreadsheet with all the updated info.

Thanks,


----------



## RockMeOn

abhishekrt said:


> Hey... My case officer is also ....................
> 
> 1. We were chating in gtalk so I gave all prints of those chat. I gave my.phone bill and my wife's phone bill showing both of our numbers in it. I gave since we started chating and mailing, even before our engagement till we got married. You can give skype video and calling cards you had used, if any.
> 
> 2. Photos of main mrg ceremonies like phera, mangalsutra, kanyadaan, etc... Also photos of us with our family members during engagement, mrg. I went to australia before our mrg so photos of that.... Basically all related photos which is connected to history of relationship... I also gave DVD of our mrg...
> 
> I hope this will help....



Spot on Abhishek, that all is needed to prove one's case. Apart from all marriage related pictures, submit as many proves as you can such as - Gtalk, Skype, Email, Greeting Card archives and telephone bills with each other's numbers highlighted - it will make your case more stronger.

Hope that helps...


----------



## VJKD

nehashah002 said:


> Hi
> I want to apply for visitor visa. My partner visa file was lodged on 26-06-2012. Please help me with the checklist for visitor visa. Mandatory documents required. What is the process time to get it.


Hi Neha

Time frame for tourist visa subclass 676 is 15 working days. The documents you need for tourist visa is almost same documents you submitted for partner visa as below

Partner visa acknowledgement letter
Invitation/ sponsorship letter for your partner 
Your partner Australian residency proof
Financial documents (bank statements, pay slips and tax certificate etc.) for both if possible
letter for your employer ( if you working)
Relationship proof (marriage certificate, calling history, emails and photos etc.)

You can download forms from VFS or AHC website.

Good Luck !!!


----------



## waitingsincefeb

*Visa Granted*

Hello Everyone
I checked visa status on ATO website and this was the response
"Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."

But I havent got email from DIAC yet. Visa has been granted..very very very happy and excited.
Thank you very much everyone. will keep you updated:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Best of luck...dont forget to check ur status on ATO website


----------



## sairam

Hi all,
i'm new to this forum
DOL:31st May
Received By AHC:1st June
CO Assigned:7th August
Reuseted:Medical,wedding photos
CO Name:Surbhi
Medicals sent:14th August
Additional Documents sent:16th August
how long it takes for further processing??


----------



## miles apart

sairam said:


> Hi all,
> i'm new to this forum
> DOL:31st May
> Received By AHC:1st June
> CO Assigned:7th August
> Reuseted:Medical,wedding photos
> CO Name:Surbhi
> Medicals sent:14th August
> Additional Documents sent:16th August
> how long it takes for further processing??


Welcome aboard 
Normal processing time is anywhere between 6-7months but there are few lucky people who got their visa grant within 5months. Totally depends on your SCO. You will have to keep calling AHC to find out if the file has been forwarded to the SCO or not coz they dont normally send an email saying if the file has been forwaded to SCO or not. You can check this link http://goo.gl/riEXL that explains the visa timelines and you can get a rough idea.
Goodluck with everything


----------



## Abhay

Hi "waitingsincefeb" congrats!!! Can u pls give lil explanation on ATO and TFN 
Can i check my status as well or u applied offshor?


----------



## sairam

Thanks...
can u enter my details in spread sheet


----------



## waitingsincefeb

Abhay said:


> Hi "waitingsincefeb" congrats!!! Can u pls give lil explanation on ATO and TFN
> Can i check my status as well or u applied offshor?


goto ATO website and then apply for TFN for your spouse as a migrant. 
I m not allowed to post web URL


----------



## chintanb

waitingsincefeb said:


> Hello Everyone
> I checked visa status on ATO website and this was the response
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."
> 
> But I havent got email from DIAC yet. Visa has been granted..very very very happy and excited.
> Thank you very much everyone. will keep you updated:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Best of luck...dont forget to check ur status on ATO website


Congratulations waitingsincefeb 

The ATO website check is a good find.. Did you call AHC Delhi to confirm that your visa has been granted?


----------



## chintanb

Abhay said:


> Hi "waitingsincefeb" congrats!!! Can u pls give lil explanation on ATO and TFN
> Can i check my status as well or u applied offshor?


Here's the link - I just tried to apply for my wifes TFN and the site came back saying that she doesn't have appropriate visa to apply for TFN!!

https://iar.ato.gov.au/iarweb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## miles apart

sairam said:


> Thanks...
> can u enter my details in spread sheet


You should be able to edit it  its not locked anymore


----------



## miles apart

waitingsincefeb said:


> Hello Everyone
> I checked visa status on ATO website and this was the response
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."
> 
> But I havent got email from DIAC yet. Visa has been granted..very very very happy and excited.
> Thank you very much everyone. will keep you updated:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Best of luck...dont forget to check ur status on ATO website


Will it tell you at the initial stage of entering the data?? or do you have to wait till the end??


----------



## chintanb

miles apart said:


> Will it tell you at the initial stage of entering the data?? or do you have to wait till the end??


You need to put in passport, name and DOB details before their system can verify your eligibility to apply


----------



## Abhay

*Visa granted*

Hi guys good news i got my visa granted today. So so happy
Dol : 20 feb 2012
File queued for decision : 20 june 2012
Visa granted : 21 aug 2012


----------



## jagha86

Abhay said:


> Hi guys good news i got my visa granted today. So so happy
> Dol : 20 feb 2012
> File queued for decision : 20 june 2012
> Visa granted : 21 aug 2012


Congrats mate.., did u got the letter of visa grant or you called AHC..?


----------



## will_be_there_soon

Abhay said:


> Hi guys good news i got my visa granted today. So so happy
> Dol : 20 feb 2012
> File queued for decision : 20 june 2012
> Visa granted : 21 aug 2012


Awesome!! Many Many congratulations Abhay!!! Have a great life ahead. :clap2:


----------



## chintanb

Abhay said:


> Hi guys good news i got my visa granted today. So so happy
> Dol : 20 feb 2012
> File queued for decision : 20 june 2012
> Visa granted : 21 aug 2012


Congratulations mate.. 

Just out of curiosity - the spreadsheet says that you DOL is 14th Feb and not 20th. Which date is correct?


----------



## will_be_there_soon

waitingsincefeb said:


> Hello Everyone
> I checked visa status on ATO website and this was the response
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."
> 
> But I havent got email from DIAC yet. Visa has been granted..very very very happy and excited.
> Thank you very much everyone. will keep you updated:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Best of luck...dont forget to check ur status on ATO website



Heartfelt Congratulations!!!lane:


----------



## jagha86

waitingsincefeb said:


> Hello Everyone
> I checked visa status on ATO website and this was the response
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."
> 
> But I havent got email from DIAC yet. Visa has been granted..very very very happy and excited.
> Thank you very much everyone. will keep you updated:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Best of luck...dont forget to check ur status on ATO website


Congrats mate... All the best... How do u know u got visa & did u call them..? Please let us know


----------



## miles apart

waitingsincefeb said:


> Hello Everyone
> I checked visa status on ATO website and this was the response
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."
> 
> But I havent got email from DIAC yet. Visa has been granted..very very very happy and excited.
> Thank you very much everyone. will keep you updated:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Best of luck...dont forget to check ur status on ATO website


Congratulations... time to celebrate :clap2:


----------



## miles apart

Abhay said:


> Hi guys good news i got my visa granted today. So so happy
> Dol : 20 feb 2012
> File queued for decision : 20 june 2012
> Visa granted : 21 aug 2012


Congratulations... time to celebrate :clap2:


----------



## jagha86

Hello mates.., Since i applied my visa i can see only this message when i track my application status in the vfs website......:confused2:
*Current Status :Your application is under process at Australian High Commission , New Delhi.*

Do we have any other option to check our application status..? 
:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## kk_1616

pranjalkarwal said:


> Has anyone here ever applied for 309/100 before the marriage.
> 
> I contacted VFS call center and they advised that we can actually apply before the date of marriage without a marriage registration provided the date of intended marriage is declared in 40SP & 47SP and also stated in a Cover Letter
> 
> Sounds weird but highly tempting.
> 
> Anyone did/heard the same ?
> 
> P.S. whoever came up the idea of the spreadsheet. :clap2:


Hi pranjal,

I myself have applied ( actually my wife has ) for 309 before marriage. We applied on 30th of march and we got married on 12th May. We had provided our engagement photos, other photos with family and friends and call history form different VOIP accounts that I used to call her.
Our CO got allocated on around 25th May and she asked for marriage certificate, marriage and reception photos, and medical.

Her file is forwarded to SCO and still waiting for visa to be grant.
But anyway, my wife has joined me on tourist visa, which took only 4 days.

So if you r thinking about it, go for it.


----------



## kk_1616

KyaKareh said:


> hi... have u received ur wife's visa?
> 
> my wife applied on 11/4/12...she got her medicals done on 20/7/12... her CO recently (6/8/12) informed us that he has given her file to Senior Case Officer for final decision. Do you know how much times it takes after that?
> 
> thanks


No, I haven't. Her application was forwarded to SCO on 18th June but no updates after that.

Though she applied for tourist visa in middle of Aug and that got approved in 4 days, so she is already here with me.


----------



## pranjal_1234

kk_1616 said:


> Hi pranjal,
> 
> I myself have applied ( actually my wife has ) for 309 before marriage. We applied on 30th of march and we got married on 12th May. We had provided our engagement photos, other photos with family and friends and call history form different VOIP accounts that I used to call her.
> Our CO got allocated on around 25th May and she asked for marriage certificate, marriage and reception photos, and medical.
> 
> Her file is forwarded to SCO and still waiting for visa to be grant.
> But anyway, my wife has joined me on tourist visa, which took only 4 days.
> 
> So if you r thinking about it, go for it.


That is great news for me. Thanks a ton mate. I'm doing it this way then.
Good luck for your visa processing time.


----------



## abhishekrt

waitingsincefeb said:


> Hello Everyone
> I checked visa status on ATO website and this was the response
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."
> 
> But I havent got email from DIAC yet. Visa has been granted..very very very happy and excited.
> Thank you very much everyone. will keep you updated:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Best of luck...dont forget to check ur status on ATO website


Hey... My wife has checked it aftet reading your msg. And mine status is also showing same as yours. Whether we should consider it as visa granted or still have to wait for it???

When I called AHC today... They told me that answer on your case will come in 10 days....

Can anyone tell me about this?


----------



## Abhay

Thanks everyone !! Yes my dol is 20. Feb . We deposit our file to vfs on 14 feb so i thot its dol. No we rcvd mail from immi about visa grant . And they asked for passport. Can anyone tell how many working days thy tak to send file back to us 
Hope all of u gt yr visa asap.


----------



## jagha86

It is 242 days since i applied my visa...

Waiting & waiting.. Dono whats happening... do we have any other options to check our application status other than vfs website...?:confused2::confused2::confused2: i have applied my 309/100... DOL is --> 23-12-2011:confused2::confused2:


----------



## abhishekrt

jagha86 said:


> It is 242 days since i applied my visa...
> 
> Waiting & waiting.. Dono whats happening... do we have any other options to check our application status other than vfs website...?:confused2::confused2::confused2: i have applied my 309/100... DOL is --> 23-12-2011:confused2::confused2:


Did you called them? Ever? Because its too much time... Call them and ask for the status.... Because vfs site is not the right place to check the status.... Call them...


----------



## abhishekrt

jagha86 said:


> It is 242 days since i applied my visa...
> 
> Waiting & waiting.. Dono whats happening... do we have any other options to check our application status other than vfs website...?:confused2::confused2::confused2: i have applied my 309/100... DOL is --> 23-12-2011:confused2::confused2:


Did you called them? Ever? Because its too much time... Call them and ask for the status.... Because vfs site is not the right place to check the status.... Call them...


----------



## abhishekrt

pranjalkarwal said:


> That is great news for me. Thanks a ton mate. I'm doing it this way then.
> Good luck for your visa processing time.


Well thats the great way... Its too late for me... But all new people... 

1. Put your file before mrg....
2. Get your PCC done before CO asks. Normally passport office asks proof that why you want PCC? But now its online so you can get it done.
3. If possible, without HAP id, also send medical....
4. Never submit your passport unless asked by co. check its validity.

Because these are the activities, which will always be on critical path.

4 mistakes of my VISA file...


----------



## waitingsincefeb

abhishekrt said:


> Hey... My wife has checked it aftet reading your msg. And mine status is also showing same as yours. Whether we should consider it as visa granted or still have to wait for it???
> 
> When I called AHC today... They told me that answer on your case will come in 10 days....
> 
> Can anyone tell me about this?


Congrats...Your visa has been granted..you will get an email from immi withing 3-4 days. dont listen to AHC New Delhi,. i was told by my case officer 1 week ago that i will get visa in september but i got it on 17 Aug and received email today...
ATO have got your wife's detail from DIAC.. it means applicant approved but not arrived in Australia yet


----------



## waitingsincefeb

jagha86 said:


> It is 242 days since i applied my visa...
> 
> Waiting & waiting.. Dono whats happening... do we have any other options to check our application status other than vfs website...?:confused2::confused2::confused2: i have applied my 309/100... DOL is --> 23-12-2011:confused2::confused2:


Hi jagha86,
sorry to hear that your application taking longer time than expected.Please dont call ACH New Delhi. if you really want to..then call Immigarion Compliments and Complaints..they are very nice and it doesn't effect your visa application but they will surely will help you. they understand feeling and pain. I did the same thing.


----------



## jagha86

abhishekrt said:


> Did you called them? Ever? Because its too much time... Call them and ask for the status.... Because vfs site is not the right place to check the status.... Call them...


I have used agent for my application.. so whenever i ask my agent he is asking me to wait till the immi people call or send a mail.. am not sure whether i can call AHC & ask about the status of my application.. Plz gimme some idea....:confused2::confused2:


----------



## jagha86

waitingsincefeb said:


> Hi jagha86,
> sorry to hear that your application taking longer time than expected.Please dont call ACH New Delhi. if you really want to..then call Immigarion Compliments and Complaints..they are very nice and it doesn't effect your visa application but they will surely will help you. they understand feeling and pain. I did the same thing.


Yep..what should i tell them...? my agent advised me to wait till the immi people call me or mail me... am just confused & facing lot of pain... dono what to do...:confused2::confused2:


----------



## abhishekrt

waitingsincefeb said:


> Congrats...Your visa has been granted..you will get an email from immi withing 3-4 days. dont listen to AHC New Delhi,. i was told by my case officer 1 week ago that i will get visa in september but i got it on 17 Aug and received email today...
> ATO have got your wife's detail from DIAC.. it means applicant approved but not arrived in Australia yet


Thank you very much. I appreciate.


----------



## Apocalyptic

jagha86 said:


> Yep..what should i tell them...? my agent advised me to wait till the immi people call me or mail me... am just confused & facing lot of pain... dono what to do...:confused2::confused2:


Surely u need to escalate this to higher authorities in DIAC.. They will be able to provide u with some answers...


----------



## waitingsincefeb

jagha86 said:


> Yep..what should i tell them...? my agent advised me to wait till the immi people call me or mail me... am just confused & facing lot of pain... dono what to do...:confused2::confused2:


when you call DIAC Compliment and complaint
1. Make sure you call Australia Office (keep ur husband's/wife's details handy like DOB,Passport no. etc.)
2. Be polite and explain your situation
3. Tell them everyone getting visas in less than 7 months.
4. Tell them "I understand and appreciate the DIAC turnaround time/global service standard for spouse visa but it's unacceptable to me when someone getting visa who lodged after me, especially when all the requirement has met and all documents provided on time."
5. Ask for a prompt and favourable reply.

Best of luck...


----------



## abhishekrt

Hey hey...

Got the visa today... I mean it was granted on 20th but got the visa mail today.

Dol : 24th feb

Other details I will update in spreadsheet....

Bye...


----------



## kavi

abhishekrt said:


> Hey hey...
> 
> Got the visa today... I mean it was granted on 20th but got the visa mail today.
> 
> Dol : 24th feb
> 
> Other details I will update in spreadsheet....
> 
> Bye...


CONGRATS !!! time to celebrate!!! cheers


----------



## kavi

*Anaya and sns*

Anaya and SNS ru guys there?? m really excited for u both! 309 is on its way!! gudluck


----------



## sairam

hi all,
My file has be forwarded to senior case officer.how long will it take for final decision


----------



## kavi

sairam said:


> hi all,
> My file has be forwarded to senior case officer.how long will it take for final decision


Wats ur DOL??


----------



## sairam

DOL:31st May 2012


----------



## pranjal_1234

abhishekrt said:


> Well thats the great way... Its too late for me... But all new people...
> 
> 1. Put your file before mrg....
> 2. Get your PCC done before CO asks. Normally passport office asks proof that why you want PCC? But now its online so you can get it done.
> 3. If possible, without HAP id, also send medical....
> 4. Never submit your passport unless asked by co. check its validity.
> 
> Because these are the activities, which will always be on critical path.
> 
> 4 mistakes of my VISA file...


Thanks for sharing .. would certainly help others.
Congats for the visa ..
Have a great life ahead


----------



## kavi

sairam said:


> DOL:31st May 2012


According to spreadsheet uve got fair bit to go!!! At the moment its taking 6-7 months While some people can be lucky!!


----------



## chintanb

Just saw the spreadsheet and someone has messed it up again.. 

RockMeOn, I hope u backed it up before making it open to all.. Can you please restore and lock the spreadsheet as some people just don't know how to operate excel and ruin the spreadsheet.


----------



## miles apart

chintanb said:


> Just saw the spreadsheet and someone has messed it up again..
> 
> RockMeOn, I hope u backed it up before making it open to all.. Can you please restore and lock the spreadsheet as some people just don't know how to operate excel and ruin the spreadsheet.


Not again 
RockMeOn, Please please lock the spreadsheet for the benefit of genuine users of this forum. Its more of the non-registered users that are messing up the spreadsheet i think  please please lock it if possible


----------



## miles apart

VJKD said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife is with me in Brisbane now. our file was forward to SCO on 20/07/2012 haven’t heard anything after that. I think you should apply for tourist visa and that will open few option for you like you can always bargain if they ask you to withdraw you application and you will have good chances to know exact status of your 309 file. you don’t have to come back India you can go to NZ and some other country in same cost (my agent suggested that they can request to SCO and even offshore for a day would be sufficient) but we are planning for a week holiday in NZ (just to be safe side and for fun!). I suggest to apply for 6 month tourist visa so you will have enough time if in case they don’t process your file in time.
> 
> Good luck with everything!!!
> VJ


My husband has not got his tourist visa yet  its been 9 busi days today


----------



## VJKD

miles apart said:


> My husband has not got his tourist visa yet  its been 9 busi days today


Don’t be panic I believe that you guys will receive call today or tomorrow sometime. May sure you guys keep your answer ready so you can let them know straight way. My wife was not sure and CO said she would call next day but they never call in the end after waiting two days we have to call them. If you don’t get any response by Monday call them.
Good luck!!!


----------



## miles apart

VJKD said:


> Don’t be panic I believe that you guys will receive call today or tomorrow sometime. May sure you guys keep your answer ready so you can let them know straight way. My wife was not sure and CO said she would call next day but they never call in the end after waiting two days we have to call them. If you don’t get any response by Monday call them.
> Good luck!!!


Oh do they only call?? We were thinking its more of email notification. Anyways atleast we know what to expect now. will it be a different CO for tourist??


----------



## RockMeOn

miles apart said:


> Not again
> RockMeOn, Please please lock the spreadsheet for the benefit of genuine users of this forum. Its more of the non-registered users that are messing up the spreadsheet i think  please please lock it if possible


The spreadsheet has been restored with the backup version and now once again locked for editing.


----------



## VJKD

miles apart said:


> Oh do they only call?? We were thinking its more of email notification. Anyways atleast we know what to expect now. will it be a different CO for tourist??


They haven’t sent any email to us. yes there is different case officer for tourist visa. Even after grant visa they sent notification after 2 days luckily I called them same day so I booked ticket in advanced


----------



## aph1985

*Visa granted for my wife*

Hi all,

Today it is a good day for me as my wife was granted visa.

Timeline:
Application Date: 10/04/2012
CO assigned: 06/06/2012
Additional Docs Sent: 16/07/2012

Visitors Visa application date: 25/07/2012
Visitors Visa Rejection Date: 09/08/2012

Spouse visa Interview Date: 22/08/2012
Grant Date: 24/08/2012

Thank you for the support

Anuj


----------



## miles apart

aph1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today it is a good day for me as my wife was granted visa.
> 
> Timeline:
> Application Date: 10/04/2012
> CO assigned: 06/06/2012
> Additional Docs Sent: 16/07/2012
> 
> Visitors Visa application date: 25/07/2012
> Visitors Visa Rejection Date: 09/08/2012
> 
> Spouse visa Interview Date: 22/08/2012
> Grant Date: 24/08/2012
> 
> Thank you for the support
> 
> Anuj


Wow... Congratulations Anuj :clap2:


----------



## pranjal_1234

aph1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today it is a good day for me as my wife was granted visa.
> 
> Timeline:
> Application Date: 10/04/2012
> CO assigned: 06/06/2012
> Additional Docs Sent: 16/07/2012
> 
> Visitors Visa application date: 25/07/2012
> Visitors Visa Rejection Date: 09/08/2012
> 
> Spouse visa Interview Date: 22/08/2012
> Grant Date: 24/08/2012
> 
> Thank you for the support
> 
> Anuj


Congratulations Anuj 
Good luck.


----------



## aph1985

Thank you...


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

aph1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today it is a good day for me as my wife was granted visa.
> 
> Timeline:
> Application Date: 10/04/2012
> CO assigned: 06/06/2012
> Additional Docs Sent: 16/07/2012
> 
> Visitors Visa application date: 25/07/2012
> Visitors Visa Rejection Date: 09/08/2012
> 
> Spouse visa Interview Date: 22/08/2012
> Grant Date: 24/08/2012
> 
> Thank you for the support
> 
> Anuj


Woooo.. Congo. But I am confused. Today is 23/08/2012. How did your visa grant 24/08/2012??? Tomorrow???


----------



## Jaffars

Hi Guys.

I have a question Re : Spouse Visa

I had launched Visitor Visa and got that approved. My Wife is flying very soon to Australia
Received a call from case officer Neeru saying our case is being forwarded to SCO and she has noted that Visitor Visa has already been granted. She is personally recommending not to fly and wait as her case will be placed on hold and not reviewed until she is back from Aus, above conversation took place with my wife.

I gave her a call and clarified that case is under queuing system with SCO and that SCO will send me an email when my case is about to be decided and my wife has to leave the country.

What I dont get is they wont say regardless whether the decision is good or bad.. if its bad I understand. if its good whats stopping them from telling so we can go to NZ or Fiji , Get spouse visa stamped and come back into Australia

Is this case on hold as my wife is leaving India?

Application Date: 13/04/2012

any clairification or advise please?


----------



## kk_1616

aph1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today it is a good day for me as my wife was granted visa.
> 
> Timeline:
> Application Date: 10/04/2012
> CO assigned: 06/06/2012
> Additional Docs Sent: 16/07/2012
> 
> Visitors Visa application date: 25/07/2012
> Visitors Visa Rejection Date: 09/08/2012
> 
> Spouse visa Interview Date: 22/08/2012
> Grant Date: 24/08/2012
> 
> Thank you for the support
> 
> Anuj


Hey Anuj

many many congratulations... and very happy for you and your wife,

but how the hell these AHC - Delhi people works, there are number of applicants who lodged their file before April and they are still waiting for the outcome of it...

they people suck...
Anuj, you have a blast....


----------



## Alex997

kk_1616 said:


> Hey Anuj
> 
> many many congratulations... and very happy for you and your wife,
> 
> but how the hell these AHC - Delhi people works, there are number of applicants who lodged their file before April and they are still waiting for the outcome of it...
> 
> they people suck...
> Anuj, you have a blast....



Oh yes! They are a shocking lot!


----------



## Guest

aph1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today it is a good day for me as my wife was granted visa.
> 
> Timeline:
> Application Date: 10/04/2012
> CO assigned: 06/06/2012
> Additional Docs Sent: 16/07/2012
> 
> Visitors Visa application date: 25/07/2012
> Visitors Visa Rejection Date: 09/08/2012
> 
> Spouse visa Interview Date: 22/08/2012
> Grant Date: 24/08/2012
> 
> Thank you for the support
> 
> Anuj


Congrats, Anuj. I am very happy for you and your wife. Wish you both a happy married life 'Down Under'.

It might be beneficial for newbies, like me, if you could share some tricks of this trade  to obtain a priority outcome. If it's not too personal, Are you a Aust. citizen? Does it help? 

Anyways, Cheers mate.


----------



## sairam

hi ,
will they interview us for spouse visa??
how long it takes after file has been moved to SCO??


----------



## miles apart

VJKD said:


> They haven’t sent any email to us. yes there is different case officer for tourist visa. Even after grant visa they sent notification after 2 days luckily I called them same day so I booked ticket in advanced


My husband's tourist visa has been approved


----------



## aph1985

AMGN said:


> Congrats, Anuj. I am very happy for you and your wife. Wish you both a happy married life 'Down Under'.
> 
> It might be beneficial for newbies, like me, if you could share some tricks of this trade  to obtain a priority outcome. If it's not too personal, Are you a Aust. citizen? Does it help?
> 
> Anyways, Cheers mate.


Hi,

Yes I am Australian citizen. The visitor visa rejection started everything. I was furious and called the immigration department Australia on 131 881 and went to feedback department. This triggered the chain reaction. I also got call from somebody in DAIC named GUS and he told me that he will chase up for me. 

Today he called me and explained that why the visitors visa was rejected and gave me the good news.

Thanks,
Anuj


----------



## aph1985

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Woooo.. Congo. But I am confused. Today is 23/08/2012. How did your visa grant 24/08/2012??? Tomorrow???


Sorry typo it is 23/08/2012 

My bad..


----------



## aph1985

miles apart said:


> My husband's tourist visa has been approved


Congratulations...


----------



## RockMeOn

aph1985 said:


> Thank you...


Congrats mate, have a very happy life ahead


----------



## kavi

*Rock me on*

ROCK ME ON!!!
UR DOING A GREAT JOB BUDDY!!! just wanted to give well deserved recognition on this forum to a superstar!!


----------



## aph1985

kavi said:


> ROCK ME ON!!!
> UR DOING A GREAT JOB BUDDY!!! just wanted to give well deserved recognition on this forum to a superstar!!


Totally agree!!!


----------



## Vinayak555

Hi Guys and Gals,

This is Vinayak. Was glad to see this thread and would like to thank the person who started it. I am Australian Permanent resident. My wife has applied for spouse visa via VSF, in New Delhi AHC and waiting for final decision. Details are
DOL - 8 May 2012
Application forwarded to AHC - 10 May 2012
Application received by AHC - 11 May 2012
CO assigned and additional document requested - 24 July 2012
Medical and extra document submitted - 30 July 2012
Application forwarded and queued for decision by Senior Visa Officer - 13 August 2012


I have few questions
(1) Any idea how long it takes once application queued for decision?
(2) Which months application they are processing right now?
(3) Can we contact AHC directly by-passing VSF and if yes then how?
(4) Do they interview before granting the visa?

Many thanks in advance and any reply is much appreciated.


cheers
guys
Vino


----------



## Vinayak555

Hi Guys and Gals,

This is Vinayak. Was glad to see this thread and would like to thank the person who started it. I am Australian Permanent resident. My wife has applied for spouse visa via VSF, in New Delhi AHC and waiting for final decision. Details are
DOL - 8 May 2012
Application forwarded to AHC - 10 May 2012
Application received by AHC - 11 May 2012
CO assigned and additional document requested - 24 July 2012
Medical and extra document submitted - 30 July 2012
Application forwarded and queued for decision by Senior Visa Officer - 13 August 2012


I have few questions
(1) Any idea how long it takes once application queued for decision?
(2) Which months application they are processing right now?
(3) Can we contact AHC directly by-passing VSF and if yes then how?
(4) Do they interview before granting the visa?
(5) Where is the spread-sheet can I edit it? Believe me guys I wont mess it up. Good in ms office. So relax! 

Many thanks in advance and any reply is much appreciated.


cheers
guys
Vino


----------



## RockMeOn

kavi said:


> ROCK ME ON!!!
> UR DOING A GREAT JOB BUDDY!!! just wanted to give well deserved recognition on this forum to a superstar!!


haa haa, I ain't a superstar but thanks everyone for the cheer up...


----------



## RockMeOn

Vinayak555 said:


> Hi Guys and Gals,
> 
> This is Vinayak. Was glad to see this thread and would like to thank the person who started it. I am Australian Permanent resident. My wife has applied for spouse visa via VSF, in New Delhi AHC and waiting for final decision. Details are
> DOL - 8 May 2012
> Application forwarded to AHC - 10 May 2012
> Application received by AHC - 11 May 2012
> CO assigned and additional document requested - 24 July 2012
> Medical and extra document submitted - 30 July 2012
> Application forwarded and queued for decision by Senior Visa Officer - 13 August 2012
> 
> 
> I have few questions
> (1) Any idea how long it takes once application queued for decision?
> (2) Which months application they are processing right now?
> (3) Can we contact AHC directly by-passing VSF and if yes then how?
> (4) Do they interview before granting the visa?
> 
> Many thanks in advance and any reply is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> cheers
> guys
> Vino



Hi Vinayak,

Welcome aboard! Please check this spreadsheet out which will answer most of your questions http://goo.gl/iWrmM

Let me know who you CO is so I can update those details in the spreadsheet as well? (May be send me a direct message as posting CO name is not allowed on the Forum).

Answering your question 3 - you can speak to one of the operator at AHC by calling AHC New Delhi - but they will be of very little help as they don't specifically give you a current status. Considering your file was lodged in May, very unlikely they will entertain you before late Sep or early October.

Yes, there is likelihood of being interviewed but only when there is any complexity in the case. In this forum not many people have been interviewed, you can check those details in the additional comments section of the spreadsheet.


----------



## VJKD

miles apart said:


> My husband's tourist visa has been approved


Congratulation!! Have a nice time!!!


----------



## VJKD

kavi said:


> ROCK ME ON!!!
> UR DOING A GREAT JOB BUDDY!!! just wanted to give well deserved recognition on this forum to a superstar!!


Totally agree

ROCK ME ON, Thanks for keeping everything on place it's help a lot 

you are the MAN!!!


----------



## RockMeOn

Hello All,

I have a recommendation to make some changes in the spreadsheet, I think few of columns in the spreadsheet are just wastage of space such as 'Visa Class' as we already know that everyone here is applying for the Spouse Visa. And another thing - 'Medical's Date' - I don't think these two columns are adding any values at all.

I would like to replace these two columns and would like to add some additional columns related to the tourist visa for those who have already applied for the spouse visa. I think more and more people are now applying for the tourist visa along with the spouse visa, and these details would add more value to the spreadsheet.

Let me know your thoughts so I can implement those fields and remove the unnecessary fields from the spreadsheet.

Keep Rocking - RockMeOn


----------



## Guest

miles apart said:


> My husband's tourist visa has been approved


Congrats, Miles Apart. Looks like, AHC took 2 weeks for the outcome?


----------



## Guest

aph1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I am Australian citizen. The visitor visa rejection started everything. I was furious and called the immigration department Australia on 131 881 and went to feedback department. This triggered the chain reaction. I also got call from somebody in DAIC named GUS and he told me that he will chase up for me.
> 
> Today he called me and explained that why the visitors visa was rejected and gave me the good news.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anuj


Thanks Anuj. Much appreciated for sharing your experience. Cheers


----------



## Guest

RockMeOn said:


> haa haa, I ain't a superstar but thanks everyone for the cheer up...


RockMeOn, Appreciate your hard work. Hope you/Mrs. gets the visa soon. Cheers


----------



## VJKD

RockMeOn said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a recommendation to make some changes in the spreadsheet, I think few of columns in the spreadsheet are just wastage of space such as 'Visa Class' as we already know that everyone here is applying for the Spouse Visa. And another thing - 'Medical's Date' - I don't think these two columns are adding any values at all.
> 
> I would like to replace these two columns and would like to add some additional columns related to the tourist visa for those who have already applied for the spouse visa. I think more and more people are now applying for the tourist visa along with the spouse visa, and these details would add more value to the spreadsheet.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts so I can implement those fields and remove the unnecessary fields from the spreadsheet.
> 
> Keep Rocking - RockMeOn


You are right tourist visa details would be helpful for new applicant. Details from my wife tourist visa as below if you go ahead

TV DOL – 12/07/2012
CO called – 19/07/2012 (Advised to withdraw TV and they will grant 309 in 1.5 months)
TV Grant – 27/07/2012 

Cheers!!!


----------



## Guest

RockMeOn said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a recommendation to make some changes in the spreadsheet, I think few of columns in the spreadsheet are just wastage of space such as 'Visa Class' as we already know that everyone here is applying for the Spouse Visa. And another thing - 'Medical's Date' - I don't think these two columns are adding any values at all.
> 
> I would like to replace these two columns and would like to add some additional columns related to the tourist visa for those who have already applied for the spouse visa. I think more and more people are now applying for the tourist visa along with the spouse visa, and these details would add more value to the spreadsheet.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts so I can implement those fields and remove the unnecessary fields from the spreadsheet.
> 
> Keep Rocking - RockMeOn


Agree, RockMeOn. Great suggestions.
I think people applying on subclass 100 can add that as a comment.
Also, it might be beneficial to move applications older than, say, Nov 11, in another tab and label it as past applications. I dont feel the processing schedule of older applications reflect current schedule. 
Keep up the great work, Mate. Much appreciated!!


----------



## dreamzz

Guys,

Please help me with one doubt.

When the case officer is allocated and requesting for PCC/Medicals, do the applicant needs to be in India? 

If the applicant is in oz and does medicals from oz, will the CO acept it and forward the file to SCO?

Cheers!


----------



## miles apart

RockMeOn said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a recommendation to make some changes in the spreadsheet, I think few of columns in the spreadsheet are just wastage of space such as 'Visa Class' as we already know that everyone here is applying for the Spouse Visa. And another thing - 'Medical's Date' - I don't think these two columns are adding any values at all.
> 
> I would like to replace these two columns and would like to add some additional columns related to the tourist visa for those who have already applied for the spouse visa. I think more and more people are now applying for the tourist visa along with the spouse visa, and these details would add more value to the spreadsheet.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts so I can implement those fields and remove the unnecessary fields from the spreadsheet.
> 
> Keep Rocking - RockMeOn


Thats a brilliant thought  Details of my husband's tourist visa is below 

TV DOL – 13/08/2012
TV Grant – 23/08/2012


----------



## miles apart

VJKD said:


> Congratulation!! Have a nice time!!!


Thanks VJ


----------



## pranjal_1234

RockMeOn said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a recommendation to make some changes in the spreadsheet, I think few of columns in the spreadsheet are just wastage of space such as 'Visa Class' as we already know that everyone here is applying for the Spouse Visa. And another thing - 'Medical's Date' - I don't think these two columns are adding any values at all.
> 
> I would like to replace these two columns and would like to add some additional columns related to the tourist visa for those who have already applied for the spouse visa. I think more and more people are now applying for the tourist visa along with the spouse visa, and these details would add more value to the spreadsheet.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts so I can implement those fields and remove the unnecessary fields from the spreadsheet.
> 
> Keep Rocking - RockMeOn


I agree as well, well done again RockMeOn . Tourist visa dates are more important than medicals.
If I may put in my 2 cents: a column which calculates days between SCO and Grant Date should answer a lot of posts on the average time taken after the file forwards to SCO and before the Grant.


----------



## VJKD

dreamzz said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please help me with one doubt.
> 
> When the case officer is allocated and requesting for PCC/Medicals, do the applicant needs to be in India?
> 
> If the applicant is in oz and does medicals from oz, will the CO acept it and forward the file to SCO?
> 
> Cheers!


you just need HAP ID number for medical and you can get your medical test done by any DIAC registered doctor doesn’t matter which country

Cheers!!!


----------



## Vinayak555

HI RockMeOn,

thanks for the prompt reply. I tried hard to see how I can send you direct message with no success . Anyway for info we didn't use any Agent to file application.


----------



## RockMeOn

Vinayak555 said:


> HI RockMeOn,
> 
> thanks for the prompt reply. I tried hard to see how I can send you direct message with no success . Anyway for info we didn't use any Agent to file application.


I think being a newbie on the forum you are not allowed to send the DM, may be have a look in the spreadsheet and let me know the name of the user who's CO is same as your's.  That's how you can avoid writing personal details on the forum :ranger:


----------



## RockMeOn

pranjalkarwal said:


> I agree as well, well done again RockMeOn . Tourist visa dates are more important than medicals.
> If I may put in my 2 cents: a column which calculates days between SCO and Grant Date should answer a lot of posts on the average time taken after the file forwards to SCO and before the Grant.


Sounds like a good idea but most of the people don't even know that when their case was forwarded to the SCO. If you look at my details, my wife's visa was forwarded about 3 months ago....but not granted yet! So this average time may not reflect the actual time taken...


----------



## pranjal_1234

RockMeOn said:


> Sounds like a good idea but most of the people don't even know that when their case was forwarded to the SCO. If you look at my details, my wife's visa was forwarded about 3 months ago....but not granted yet! So this average time may not reflect the actual time taken...


hmmmm .... you have a point ..


----------



## June132012

hi everyone, i am in a big puzzle,please someone solve it out..i and my husband were classmates since 2003-2006.and in april 2007 he went australia n i was keep studying and did job....in october 2010 weboth got married with blessings of our parents...in april 2011 ,i arrived australia as a dependant on my husband,,,,,,,so now my question starts,my case officer asked for evidence of contact from april 2007- april 2011 (during our peiod of separation),,,,,,,and i used different mobile no during these 5 years and its hard to find out calling history,received calls from my husbands no,,,,,and i cant be able to find out my yahoo chat history for last 5 years,,,,,,,,,,,,now please suggest me how i can find out the evidence of contact between both of us coz its not easy task,,,, i even dont know the different numbers i used during this time period,,,how i can solve this puzzle,,,,, but good thing is i have some pics of us when my husband visited india in 2008.....please help


----------



## Vinayak555

RockMeOn said:


> I think being a newbie on the forum you are not allowed to send the DM, may be have a look in the spreadsheet and let me know the name of the user who's CO is same as your's.  That's how you can avoid writing personal details on the forum :ranger:



Good one dude...n wat a coincidence....CO is same as urs.....


----------



## Maahi

Hi everyone.. m new to this forum and needs some info..
My 309 spouse Visa details are:
DOL- 18/4/2012 (along with PCC)
CO assigned- 13/6/2012 (only medical was asked)
file was forwarded to SCO 1.5 months back

today my husband called AHC, New Delhi to ask the status of our case. at first, the operator was telling the same 7 months story to him.. but after asking again n again about tentative time or some info. abt the case, she asked him to call again after 10-15 days.

wat does that means?? she said so to hang up the call? or we should expect Visa soon??


----------



## miles apart

Maahi said:


> Hi everyone.. m new to this forum and needs some info..
> My 309 spouse Visa details are:
> DOL- 18/4/2012 (along with PCC)
> CO assigned- 13/6/2012 (only medical was asked)
> file was forwarded to SCO 1.5 months back
> 
> today my husband called AHC, New Delhi to ask the status of our case. at first, the operator was telling the same 7 months story to him.. but after asking again n again about tentative time or some info. abt the case, she asked him to call again after 10-15 days.
> 
> 
> wat does that means?? she said so to hang up the call? or we should expect Visa soon??


They just keep asking us to Check every 15 days once file is being forwarded. That's what they told us when our file was forwarded to SCO and we called after 15 days hoping to hear an update and they again gave us the 7month mantra 

We keep calling them once every fortnight thinking we will hear some favorable news one day


----------



## Guest

RockMeOn, 
Please update.
SCO - 04/08/2012
TV Lodged - 22/08/2012
TV Granted - 24/08/2012
Appreciate your efforts Cheers


----------



## Maahi

HI,
just need to know that after the visa is granted, is there any time duration in which we have to travel to oz? or we can travel after 2-3 months also??


----------



## Kungiboombi

Hello rock me on

U have done a great job of maintaining the spreadsheet, thanks a lot.

Please update the sheet for below,
Or u can share the sheet with me I will update the same and submit it to u.

I will also like to add some columns to it, like for the dates if we keep 3 columns for the date like columns for the day , month and third for year it is easy to seek the information.

I will update the same for all if u share the spreadsheet.

Below are my details.


Lodge date : 07 may 2012
Co assigned :11jul 
Co : ......................
Medicals done : 13 jul
Additional documents submitted : 17 jul, original pcc, highest qualification doc, question82
Queued for decision : 18 may. , email dint mention about sco


Eagerly waiting for the visa now. 
Hope it won't take much time now.

Regards,
Kungiboombi


----------



## June132012

Is it possible to find out call history for last 5 years of different mobile numbers???Coz my co asked for calls made by us to each other????


----------



## Kungiboombi

You need to ask the telecom operators, or u can request the co , that it is not possible to get the details. And submit some other proofs.
Some emails or snaps. , share some money transfers thru bank, u can get if u have landline, or if ur husband used to call u thru mobile in Australia, ask him to get some details.


----------



## parra

Hi all,

I am new to the forum. It is a great platform to get advice regarding spouse visa application and to get idea about the processing time. Also, the idea of maintaining spreadsheet, to know the average processing time, is marvelous and I heartily appreciate this.

I have applied for my wife's 309 visa and details are as follows:

DOL: 10/04/2012
CO : 04/06/2012
Add doc sent : 22/06/2012
file sent to SCO: 16/08/2012
TV applied: 13/08/2012
TV granted :23/08/2012

Now, i have 2 questions,

How lond does it takes to get visa after file has been sent to SCO. I called AHC and the always stick with there 7 months mantra.

Secondly, should my wife wait for her 309 visa or should travel on visitor visa .As TV is only for 3 months and CO advised my wife not to travel on TV as it will delay the process of 309. Is this correct. Also, she is granted TV without "no further stay" condition.

I will appreciate if someone can enter this details in spreadsheet and can give help me with my query.

Thanks.


----------



## abhishekrt

Maahi said:


> HI,
> just need to know that after the visa is granted, is there any time duration in which we have to travel to oz? or we can travel after 2-3 months also??


Well... my visa was granted on 22nd aug 2012. And they gave me a date of 13 apr 2013 before which I should enter. So fair amount of time.


----------



## Apocalyptic

Maahi said:


> HI,
> just need to know that after the visa is granted, is there any time duration in which we have to travel to oz? or we can travel after 2-3 months also??


Visa grant email or label clearly indicates the condition of must travel before date... I think it's more than 6 months.. Hope this finds you well.


----------



## Apocalyptic

June13 said:


> Is it possible to find out call history for last 5 years of different mobile numbers???Coz my co asked for calls made by us to each other????


Don't worry about abt 5 years.. If you can manage latest past one year will do, if not the phone calls substitute it by SMS, web chat history, or emails... Any sort of contact means will satisfy the requirement and that you need to explain it to ur CO..


----------



## mlwp

I lodged my partner visa on 13th April 2012 and submitted additional documents on June after that I didn't receive any updates about my visa processing status. Almost all other April applicants got their SCO assigned . I really need to know my case status and I'm bit nervous about this. Should I call them and ask about this ?


----------



## RockMeOn

Hello Everyone & thanks for your feedback! 

I have just updated the spreadsheet with the new look and few more enhancement and it has been moved to a different link. I have few more tweaks under my sleeve which I will be updating in the future updates, please keep your feedback coming so I can modify the spreadsheet accordingly.

The new spreadsheet can be found here http://goo.gl/XKx2h


I hope you all will like it?

Cheers and keep Rocking,
RockMeOn


----------



## will_be_there_soon

RockMeOn said:


> Hello Everyone & thanks for your feedback!
> 
> I have just updated the spreadsheet with the new look and few more enhancement and it has been moved to a different link. I have few more tweaks under my sleeve which I will be updating in the future updates, please keep your feedback coming so I can modify the spreadsheet accordingly.
> 
> The new spreadsheet can be found here http://goo.gl/XKx2h
> 
> 
> I hope you all will like it?
> 
> Cheers and keep Rocking,
> RockMeOn


Great efforts Rock Me On. You live upto your name, you ROCK!! Appreciate your efforts and hard work.

Cheers!! :clap2:


----------



## gayathri sagayam

Hi RockmeOn plz update my status dol 28/06/12 ,subclass 309/100.applied self CO not yet.Thank u


----------



## sundari

RockMeOn said:


> As we all are curious to know that who is getting their Visa approved after 1st July 2012, I have made few enhancement in the spreadsheet which can be found here http://goo.gl/YcqXP. The new look will give us clear indication on who has been granted their Visa prior and after 1st July 2012. I have also included the link to the Expat Forum right into the spreadsheet so we can easily navigate back-n-forth to the blog and spreadsheet. Your feedback is welcome and let me know if you have any more suggestions to enhance the functionality of the spreadsheet. I think the owner of the spreadsheet OZNZ309 did a great job by starting this spreadsheet.
> 
> Cheers,
> R


Hi,
I would like to add Visitor Visa Lodgement Date and Granted Date in the spreadsheet. Further edits are not possible as it is locked.

Can you please update this information in that row.
Thank you

*Nav Waiting Row:*
Visitor Visa Lodged: 22/05/2012
Granted:08/08/2012


----------



## Guest

RockMeOn said:


> Hello Everyone & thanks for your feedback!
> 
> I have just updated the spreadsheet with the new look and few more enhancement and it has been moved to a different link. I have few more tweaks under my sleeve which I will be updating in the future updates, please keep your feedback coming so I can modify the spreadsheet accordingly.
> 
> The new spreadsheet can be found here http://goo.gl/XKx2h
> 
> 
> I hope you all will like it?
> 
> Cheers and keep Rocking,
> RockMeOn


Awesome work, buddy. Appreciate your efforts. Cheers.


----------



## kk_1616

Hi RockMeOn,

my wife's tourist visa details are as below:

TV DOL: 20/07/2012 (they received file from VFS on 23th July)
TV Granted: 26/07/2012

You'll find my wife's name on spreadsheet as Barbie Sweet Partner visa DOL: 30/03/2012.

Thanks.


----------



## will_be_there_soon

mlwp said:


> I lodged my partner visa on 13th April 2012 and submitted additional documents on June after that I didn't receive any updates about my visa processing status. Almost all other April applicants got their SCO assigned . I really need to know my case status and I'm bit nervous.
> 
> Morning,
> 
> Just call AHC to get the status of your application. Many a times CO don't notify the applicants about their files being forwarded to SCOs. SO make a call!!!
> 
> 
> Cheers!!


----------



## aph1985

will_be_there_soon said:


> mlwp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my partner visa on 13th April 2012 and submitted additional documents on June after that I didn't receive any updates about my visa processing status. Almost all other April applicants got their SCO assigned . I really need to know my case status and I'm bit nervous.
> 
> Morning,
> 
> Just call AHC to get the status of your application. Many a times CO don't notify the applicants about their files being forwarded to SCOs. SO make a call!!!
> 
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> 
> 
> In my wife's case it was the same, no notification of SCO.
Click to expand...


----------



## Maahi

Hi RockmeOn.... Please update my details in the sheet.

309/100 spouse Visa details are:

DOL- 18/4/2012 (along with PCC)
CO assigned- 13/6/2012 (only medical was asked)
SCO - 27/6/2012

No agent .


----------



## RockMeOn

Maahi said:


> Hi RockmeOn.... Please update my details in the sheet.
> 
> 309/100 spouse Visa details are:
> 
> DOL- 18/4/2012 (along with PCC)
> CO assigned- 13/6/2012 (only medical was asked)
> SCO - 27/6/2012
> 
> No agent .


Maahi,

All your details are already on the spreadsheet except your CO. Let me know who your CO is? Please only write the CODE of the case officer not the name.... you can find the CO CODE on the spreadsheet.

Cheers


----------



## RockMeOn

kk_1616 said:


> Hi RockMeOn,
> 
> my wife's tourist visa details are as below:
> 
> TV DOL: 20/07/2012 (they received file from VFS on 23th July)
> TV Granted: 26/07/2012
> 
> You'll find my wife's name on spreadsheet as Barbie Sweet Partner visa DOL: 30/03/2012.
> 
> Thanks.


KK, 

I have updated your details and have changed the name in the spreadsheet to your expatforum user ID, its easy to reference like this rather than having different names on the spreadsheet and the forum.

Cheers


----------



## Maahi

RockMeOn said:


> Maahi,
> 
> All your details are already on the spreadsheet except your CO. Let me know who your CO is? Please only write the CODE of the case officer not the name.... you can find the CO CODE on the spreadsheet.
> 
> Cheers



hi RockmeOn,

My CO code is 3 (same as Tomi). 
TV- NA


----------



## kk_1616

RockMeOn said:


> KK,
> 
> I have updated your details and have changed the name in the spreadsheet to your expatforum user ID, its easy to reference like this rather than having different names on the spreadsheet and the forum.
> 
> Cheers


That is fine with me.
thanks.


----------



## dreamzz

dreamzz
appication location - chennai
TV lodged- 14/06/2012
TV approved - 05/07/2012


----------



## nehashah002

Hi i wanna know how to check TV status ..


----------



## aph1985

nehashah002 said:


> Hi i wanna know how to check TV status ..


You just have to call AHC...


----------



## nehashah002

thanks


----------



## jagha86

8 months & 4 days (It is 248 days since i applied my visa)..

I called every1 & tried everything to know what is happening with my application status.. all the answer i got is-----> IT MAY TAKE SOME MORE TIME & PLEASE WAIT FOR SOME MORE TIME.. 

:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Guest

jagha86 said:


> 8 months & 4 days (It is 248 days since i applied my visa)..
> 
> I called every1 & tried everything to know what is happening with my application status.. all the answer i got is-----> IT MAY TAKE SOME MORE TIME & PLEASE WAIT FOR SOME MORE TIME..
> 
> :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


 Do you have CO email? If so email and ask if there is any documents you can supply that might help them to make their decision seeing as you have waited more than 7 months. 

Be polite, appear to be helpful and you may get an answer directly on how long it might take and reasons for delay.

Also get your Australian spouse to contact them and their MP in Australia if they are a citizen. It can help because MPs can contact DIAC directly and get them to hurry up.


----------



## jagha86

_shel said:


> Do you have CO email? If so email and ask if there is any documents you can supply that might help them to make their decision seeing as you have waited more than 7 months.
> 
> Be polite, appear to be helpful and you may get an answer directly on how long it might take and reasons for delay.
> 
> Also get your Australian spouse to contact them and their MP in Australia if they are a citizen. It can help because MPs can contact DIAC directly and get them to hurry up.


I have already submitted all the documents they asked for.... yep i do have my CO email.... ill email her today as u said... thank u so much mate..ill give a one more try... hope ill get a good answer from them


----------



## Guest

I think rather than just emailing asking where is my visa, which I see they often ignore, it would be better to ask specific questions that they would want or need to answer so you are more likely to get a reply instead of getting mad because they are ignoring you! 
Asking if you can provide anything might get them to at least say no, I have everything but it will take me X amount of time to process it. 

Fingers crossed you get a reply


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Hi folks!
I called AHC to check visa status. They tried to give me same 7 month mantra but I little bit pushed them to give me answer by expressing intention to lodge visitor visa. They replied that they don't recommend to apply for visitor visa as our file has been forwarded to sco on 5th July.
She said wait 10-15 days more. 

My question is how far I can trust on their answer to wait 10-15 days? Do they really mean it or they just say that to finish phone call and hang up?

Peace out,
FarAwayFromVisa   trying to get closer


----------



## Maahi

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi folks!
> I called AHC to check visa status. They tried to give me same 7 month mantra but I little bit pushed them to give me answer by expressing intention to lodge visitor visa. They replied that they don't recommend to apply for visitor visa as our file has been forwarded to sco on 5th July.
> She said wait 10-15 days more.
> 
> My question is how far I can trust on their answer to wait 10-15 days? Do they really mean it or they just say that to finish phone call and hang up?
> 
> Peace out,
> FarAwayFromVisa   trying to get closer


even my file was sent to SCO on 27 june, but after that no reply.. on calling AHC we got the same reply to call again after 10-15 days :confused2:... dont know whether they are tired of telling 7 months mantra, so they have come up with new story of 10-15 days..


----------



## KyaKareh

Maahi said:


> even my file was sent to SCO on 27 june, but after that no reply.. on calling AHC we got the same reply to call again after 10-15 days :confused2:... dont know whether they are tired of telling 7 months mantra, so they have come up with new story of 10-15 days..


What number you call? I have tried calling 011-41221000 but I get recorded message. Is there any other number??

Thank you


----------



## will_be_there_soon

What number you call? I have tried calling 011-41221000 but I get recorded message. Is there any other number??

Thank you

Hey,

Follow the prompt for "other visas" followed by "talk to a person" instead of pressing 3 for partner visa.

Cheers!!


----------



## KyaKareh

will_be_there_soon said:


> What number you call? I have tried calling 011-41221000 but I get recorded message. Is there any other number??
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Follow the prompt for "other visas" followed by "talk to a person" instead of pressing 3 for partner visa.
> 
> Cheers!!


thank you. will call them today.


----------



## KyaKareh

KyaKareh said:


> thank you. will call them today.


same story... 7 months... apply for TV if you want to...


----------



## jagha86

Any1 got visa this week...? please update:ranger:


----------



## will_be_there_soon

KyaKareh said:


> same story... 7 months... apply for TV if you want to...


Yeah, nothing new... If you pester them more at the most they will ask you to get an update in 10-15 days. I must say and agree that AHC has been processing majority of the applications within defined timelines. We just got to be patient. 

Cheers!!


----------



## Alex997

Hello,
I received a call from case officer yesterday informing that the case has been forwarded for finalisation... Again!
The Ato website was showing ineligibility for a TFN yesterday but today it is stating that the applicant is eligible but please wait till after you have entered Australia.
I think that should be the visa grant and going by people's experience on here,one gets the visa grant email/letter, a few days after it has actually been granted!
Thank you all for sharing your experiences on here and good luck to all those waiting.

Cheers,

Alex.


----------



## Alex997

Hello,
I received a call from case officer yesterday informing that the case has been forwarded for finalisation... Again!
The Ato website was showing ineligibility for a TFN yesterday but today it is stating that the applicant is eligible but please wait till after you have entered Australia.
I think that should be the visa grant and going by people's experience on here,one gets the visa grant email/letter, a few days after it has actually been granted!
Thank you all for sharing your experiences on here and good luck to all those waiting.

Cheers,

Alex.


----------



## Alex997

....complaint to the global unit in Australia helped us move the application ahead.I made a complaint on Aug.13,received a call on Aug.20th assuring that application would be finalised in 10 days.


----------



## kavi

Alex997 said:


> Hello,
> I received a call from case officer yesterday informing that the case has been forwarded for finalisation... Again!
> The Ato website was showing ineligibility for a TFN yesterday but today it is stating that the applicant is eligible but please wait till after you have entered Australia.
> I think that should be the visa grant and going by people's experience on here,one gets the visa grant email/letter, a few days after it has actually been granted!
> Thank you all for sharing your experiences on here and good luck to all those waiting.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alex.


You should receive an email pretty soon! Fingers crossed!! Congrats in advance!!


----------



## kevti85

Alex997 said:


> Hello,
> I received a call from case officer yesterday informing that the case has been forwarded for finalisation... Again!
> The Ato website was showing ineligibility for a TFN yesterday but today it is stating that the applicant is eligible but please wait till after you have entered Australia.
> I think that should be the visa grant and going by people's experience on here,one gets the visa grant email/letter, a few days after it has actually been granted!
> Thank you all for sharing your experiences on here and good luck to all those waiting.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alex.




Hi Alex,

Congrats & Fingers Crossed..Lets Hope for the Best !!


----------



## Guest

Alex997 said:


> Hello,
> I received a call from case officer yesterday informing that the case has been forwarded for finalisation... Again!
> The Ato website was showing ineligibility for a TFN yesterday but today it is stating that the applicant is eligible but please wait till after you have entered Australia.
> I think that should be the visa grant and going by people's experience on here,one gets the visa grant email/letter, a few days after it has actually been granted!
> Thank you all for sharing your experiences on here and good luck to all those waiting.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alex.


Thanks for sharing. Glad to hear your update. Good luck


----------



## Guest

Alex997 said:


> Hello,
> I received a call from case officer yesterday informing that the case has been forwarded for finalisation... Again!
> The Ato website was showing ineligibility for a TFN yesterday but today it is stating that the applicant is eligible but please wait till after you have entered Australia.
> I think that should be the visa grant and going by people's experience on here,one gets the visa grant email/letter, a few days after it has actually been granted!
> Thank you all for sharing your experiences on here and good luck to all those waiting.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alex.


Thanks for sharing. Glad to hear your update. Good luck


----------



## RockMeOn

Alex997 said:


> ....complaint to the global unit in Australia helped us move the application ahead.I made a complaint on Aug.13,received a call on Aug.20th assuring that application would be finalised in 10 days.


Good stuff Alex, seems like the visa officer just sits on the file and does nothing....especially in cases like your's and Jagha where the time is close to or have already crossed the 7 months processing time.

Anyway, its a good news that the TFN status has confirmed the visa grant.... and all the best for the actual visa grant email :clap2::clap2:


----------



## the rock

Hi Alex997,

Can u please let us know what ur date of lodgement was for the partner visa? Have u been waiting for real long?

What did you complaint when u spoke to the global unit? Any information that u can share and provide will be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Alex997

the rock said:


> Hi Alex997,
> 
> Can u please let us know what ur date of lodgement was for the partner visa? Have u been waiting for real long?
> 
> What did you complaint when u spoke to the global unit? Any information that u can share and provide will be much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


 Hello,
The application was lodged on 31/1/12 and my wife was in Australia on a tourist visa.
She was asked to get offshore on 20th June stating application will be finalised in 2 weeks and after she left,no news at all!
So yeah we complained that this is an operational error and that she should not have been asked to leave if it was going to be this long a period for the grant.
Anyways,we are still to get any official letter but yeah,looks good at the moment from the Ato website.

Cheers,

Alex.


----------



## Komal89

Hii Rockmeon

This is Komal. Please fill the spreadsheet with the following details:

DOL: 18/07/2012
Subclass: 309/100
CO not assigned yet
Not used an agent

You guys are doing a great job here. Atleast everyone knows what the AHC is upto and which month's file is being processed.. Great going ppl!!

Though a long way to go.. hoping to get visas real soon.. Fingers crossed..


----------



## Alex997

Hello,
My wife's visa was granted on Tuesday but received the email,later in the day,yesterday.
Good luck and speedy grants to all those who are waiting.

Cheers,

Alex.


----------



## Maahi

hi all..

is there any interview of the spouse by DAIC before granting the VISA once the file is forwarded to SCO??


----------



## chintanb

Alex997 said:


> Hello,
> My wife's visa was granted on Tuesday but received the email,later in the day,yesterday.
> Good luck and speedy grants to all those who are waiting.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alex.


Congratulations Alex..


----------



## RockMeOn

Maahi said:


> hi all..
> 
> is there any interview of the spouse by DAIC before granting the VISA once the file is forwarded to SCO??


Not necessarily Maahi, I have not seen many people being interviewed by AHC before the visa grant. However, there is likelihood that SCO or CO may call you to discuss few points from your application or History of Relationship (HoR).

So I would recommend you to read you HoR every once in while so that you know what you are talking about if in case you get a call from the CO?


----------



## Maahi

Hi,

need small info...
during the processing of the case, if the spouse changes his current job then is it necessary to inform the CO about the same ??. if not, then does this effect the processing in any way ???


----------



## RockMeOn

Maahi said:


> Hi,
> 
> need small info...
> during the processing of the case, if the spouse changes his current job then is it necessary to inform the CO about the same ??. if not, then does this effect the processing in any way ???


I think it will be a good idea to update your CO with your current job. May be just email him that you/your spouse have changed the job and let him know your current contact details at work (just in case if he needs to call you).

If I were you, I would have informed him about the change in job...


----------



## Maahi

RockMeOn said:


> I think it will be a good idea to update your CO with your current job. May be just email him that you/your spouse have changed the job and let him know your current contact details at work (just in case if he needs to call you).
> 
> If I were you, I would have informed him about the change in job...




thanks RockMeOn...


----------



## Alex997

Hello,
The webpage of AHC,New Delhi mentions a processing time of 24-48 hours for a visa label/evidencing.
Does anyone recall,anyone's case,where this had to be actively pursued with the AHC,after the visa grant notification,tin order to track,if not hasten, the progress?
Frankly,after waiting for so long,unnecessarily that too,it would be difficult to rest,unless one gets the passport back with the visa lablel!...at least till October 1st,after which of course,a visa label would not be needed.

Cheers,

Alex.


----------



## Alex997

Hello,
The webpage of AHC,New Delhi mentions a processing time of 24-48 hours for a visa label/evidencing.
Does anyone recall,anyone's case,where this had to be actively pursued with the AHC,after the visa grant notification,tin order to track,if not hasten, the progress?
Frankly,after waiting for so long,unnecessarily that too,it would be difficult to rest,unless one gets the passport back with the visa lablel!...at least till October 1st,after which of course,a visa label would not be needed.

Cheers,

Alex.


----------



## abhishekrt

Maahi said:


> Hi,
> 
> need small info...
> during the processing of the case, if the spouse changes his current job then is it necessary to inform the CO about the same ??. if not, then does this effect the processing in any way ???


Well I ve informed my case officer regarding my wife's change in job. I ve sent scanned copy of her acceptance/offer letter. I dont think it has any impact on processing time. But its good to keep them informed.


----------



## Kungiboombi

Anyone with the visa grant, please update.


----------



## kavi

Kungiboombi said:


> Anyone with the visa grant, please update.


Hi guys 
Hav thy started march applictions yet??please keep us posted..anybody with an update regarding march applicants???good luck to all for this month!!


----------



## Kungiboombi

This is so frustrating,
Why they are so slow.?
After the application is in the queue they shud process it fast,
Why do they take so much of time I don't understand,
Also , are people giving any updates on the forum, 
Some might have got the visa but they haven't replied back
And so we can see so many pending visas. :boxing:


----------



## RockMeOn

kavi said:


> Hi guys
> Hav thy started march applictions yet??please keep us posted..anybody with an update regarding march applicants???good luck to all for this month!!


I think they are about to start processing March applications. I spoke to my wife's CO yesterday and I was advised that they are about to start March applicants. I am one of the first one in the spreadsheet as March applicant, so lets hope in next 2-3 weeks I get some visa news from AHC - needless to say - will keep you all posted.

Until then - keep rocking


----------



## kavi

RockMeOn said:


> I think they are about to start processing March applications. I spoke to my wife's CO yesterday and I was advised that they are about to start March applicants. I am one of the first one in the spreadsheet as March applicant, so lets hope in next 2-3 weeks I get some visa news from AHC - needless to say - will keep you all posted.
> 
> Until then - keep rocking


Hi rockme on

Can u guide how to reach and speak to CO coz Wenever i call AHC...its operator dominating over the whole conversation and leave me with 7 months mantra...do i need to hav a strong reason to get my call transfer to CO?? Thanks for the update..


----------



## RockMeOn

kavi said:


> Hi rockme on
> 
> Can u guide how to reach and speak to CO coz Wenever i call AHC...its operator dominating over the whole conversation and leave me with 7 months mantra...do i need to hav a strong reason to get my call transfer to CO?? Thanks for the update..


Well frankly speaking I didn't want to speak to my CO but I asked so many question to my operator that she transferred the call to the CO. I told them that I want to apply for the visitor visa but the case has already been forwarded to the SCO and passport has also been submitted so I told them that I need my wife's passport back so I can apply for the visitor visa. That's when they advised me not to apply for visitor visa and blah blah blah  

I think you should be patient for next few weeks, I am sure your visa shall come in next 3-4 weeks. Good luck....


----------



## kavi

RockMeOn said:


> Well frankly speaking I didn't want to speak to my CO but I asked so many question to my operator that she transferred the call to the CO. I told them that I want to apply for the visitor visa but the case has already been forwarded to the SCO and passport has also been submitted so I told them that I need my wife's passport back so I can apply for the visitor visa. That's when they advised me not to apply for visitor visa and blah blah blah
> 
> I think you should be patience for next few weeks, I am sure your visa shall come in next 3-4 weeks. Good luck....


Ahaa!!! Thanks rockmeon...gud luck to u as well


----------



## joyrus

*March month visa*

Hi Kavi,

this is joy and I found one of mine friend's wife got visa in first week of august
and he had applied in 24 march,2012


kavi said:


> Hi guys
> Hav thy started march applictions yet??please keep us posted..anybody with an update regarding march applicants???good luck to all for this month!!


----------



## joyrus

Hi kavi
when had u lodged ur application and and which part of india..?


----------



## kavi

joyrus said:


> Hi kavi
> when had u lodged ur application and and which part of india..?


Well i applied on 15th march...u can see my detials and other march applicants on spreadsheet..ur friends wife seems to be lucky .. Coz most of us are still waiting..


----------



## joyrus

*March month visa*

have u checkout the spread sheet for visa


----------



## jagha86

Am a December 2011 applicant... I have tried all the ways to know about my application.. But didn't get the right answer... Hey ROCKONME please change my CO name in spreadsheet... is my co..


----------



## tijorus

Hello All,
I am new to this forum and currently awaiting a decision on my Wife's 309/100 Visa lodged in March 2012 from India. Could anyone please let me know how I would be able to access the Spreadsheet with visa timelines. 

Thanks in advance
Tijorus


----------



## silentobs

tijorus said:


> Hello All,
> I am new to this forum and currently awaiting a decision on my Wife's 309/100 Visa lodged in March 2012 from India. Could anyone please let me know how I would be able to access the Spreadsheet with visa timelines.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Tijorus


Here is the link to the spreadsheet -
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=4


----------



## tijorus

silentobs said:


> Here is the link to the spreadsheet -
> 
> 
> Thanks Silentobs. I tried that link earlier too, but it never loads up in my browser (tried Chrome and IE). Is there any security feature associated to this link.
> 
> Thanks
> Tijorus


----------



## silentobs

tijorus said:


> silentobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the spreadsheet -
> 
> 
> Thanks Silentobs. I tried that link earlier too, but it never loads up in my browser (tried Chrome and IE). Is there any security feature associated to this link.
> 
> Thanks
> Tijorus
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, that's the link. If you see something like ‘Trying to reach google.com...’, it’s probably cos of firewall. This is an issue with google docs in general. Are you on a company network?
Click to expand...


----------



## tijorus

silentobs said:


> Hmm, that's the link. If you see something like ‘Trying to reach google...’, it’s probably cos of firewall. This is an issue with google docs in general. Are you on a company network?
> 
> 
> I have tried both at work and at home, without any luck. Will have to research on Google settings as you advised.
> 
> Also can I ask what exactly happens once the CO advises that "The file has been processed and has been queued for final decision". Does this mean that its with the SCO. I have seen a lot of posts mentioning that they have received an email from CO advising that the file is now submitted to SCO. In our case we didn't receive any such emails. However our CO did say say that its queued for final decision. We are now in the 6th Month since we lodged the application and a bit curious to find out what is going on.
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks
> Tijorus


----------



## silentobs

tijorus said:


> silentobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also can I ask what exactly happens once the CO advises that "The file has been processed and has been queued for final decision". Does this mean that its with the SCO. I have seen a lot of posts mentioning that they have received an email from CO advising that the file is now submitted to SCO. In our case we didn't receive any such emails. However our CO did say say that its queued for final decision. We are now in the 6th Month since we lodged the application and a bit curious to find out what is going on.
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks
> Tijorus
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, yes. most of us on the forum didn't get an email when the file was queued. AHC claims to process it in the order of lodgement. RockMeOn mentioned the AHC would be processing March applications soon, so I guess you'll hear something good this month
Click to expand...


----------



## tijorus

silentobs said:


> tijorus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, yes. most of us on the forum didn't get an email when the file was queued. AHC claims to process it in the order of lodgement. RockMeOn mentioned the AHC would be processing March applications soon, so I guess you'll hear something good this month
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Silentobs. Hopefully AHC will start on March cases soon. In the mean time I will keep trying to access the spreadsheet.
> 
> Thanks
> Tijorus
Click to expand...


----------



## jagha86

Am a December 2011 applicant.. Still waiting for my visa.. Have used all the ways to process my application bit faster.. No use.. Still waiting for my visa.. Even I dono whether my files moved to SCO or not...


----------



## jagha86

Hey please change my CO name in spreadsheet.. It is wrongly entered.. The CO code is 9... Thnk u


----------



## silentobs

jagha86 said:


> Am a December 2011 applicant.. Still waiting for my visa.. Have used all the ways to process my application bit faster.. No use.. Still waiting for my visa.. Even I dono whether my files moved to SCO or not...


Hey, what does your CO or the AHC operator tell you when you call them? One would think an application exceeding the local timeline would be high priority. Are they waiting on any information..?


----------



## miles apart

Hello Guys,

Just a quick question, anyone in this forum who has been asked to go offshore for visa grant can you please advise how long it took for the visa to be granted once stepped offshore??
Appreciate your help


----------



## dash85

Lastly the day came for which waiting since long.... got visa..... 
although, Got visa from 22nd August, Got Confirmation on 28th......


----------



## jagha86

dash85 said:


> Lastly the day came for which waiting since long.... got visa.....
> although, Got visa from 22nd August, Got Confirmation on 28th......


Wht was ur DOL mate..?


----------



## jagha86

dash85 said:


> Lastly the day came for which waiting since long.... got visa.....
> although, Got visa from 22nd August, Got Confirmation on 28th......


Congrats & all the best for ur future mate....!!!!!


----------



## kevti85

dash85 said:


> Lastly the day came for which waiting since long.... got visa.....
> although, Got visa from 22nd August, Got Confirmation on 28th......


Hi Buddy,

Congrats & All the Best !!


----------



## RockMeOn

dash85 said:


> Lastly the day came for which waiting since long.... got visa.....
> although, Got visa from 22nd August, Got Confirmation on 28th......



Many congratulation mate, wish you a great future ahead... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## jagha86

silentobs said:


> Hey, what does your CO or the AHC operator tell you when you call them? One would think an application exceeding the local timeline would be high priority. Are they waiting on any information..?


Tell told me that my application is in under process & to wait for some more time,.. I have submitted all the documents what they asked for... What is mean by high priority..? What happens when a application becomes a high priority..?


----------



## jagha86

silentobs said:


> Hey, what does your CO or the AHC operator tell you when you call them? One would think an application exceeding the local timeline would be high priority. Are they waiting on any information..?


They told me that my application is in under process & to wait for some more time,.. I have submitted all the documents what they asked for... What is mean by high priority..? What happens when a application becomes a high priority..?


----------



## divs

*Congrats*

Hey congrats Dash85!!

Just a quick question did u call AHC often and push them for the visa grant??

Divs



dash85 said:


> Lastly the day came for which waiting since long.... got visa.....
> although, Got visa from 22nd August, Got Confirmation on 28th......


----------



## June132012

Hi,
My co asked for communication proof between me n my husband since april 07- april2011. And i send her proof from october09 to april 11 , because i was not able to get it... We got married in oct 2010 but we were class mates so co asked for that long communication proof... I didnot give the whole proof, is it gonna cause me trouble???the reasons i give are totally genuine, shold i ask co what to do next???

And now i am in australia on tourist visa,applied for it on 3 july and get approved on 10 july,i arrived aus on 16 august... 

Rock me on please update the info


----------



## RockMeOn

jagha86 said:


> They told me that my application is in under process & to wait for some more time,.. I have submitted all the documents what they asked for... What is mean by high priority..? What happens when a application becomes a high priority..?



Hi Jagha,

According to the spreadsheet you applied for 309 Visa in November 2011 and the CO was assigned in June 2012. Can you please confirm if these details are correct? Seems bit odd as most people get there visa in that time-frame but you were only assigned a CO!!!


----------



## miles apart

Hello Guys,

Can someone please advise on my query below?? Please..

Just a quick question, anyone in this forum who has been asked to go offshore for visa grant can you please advise how long it took for the visa to be granted once stepped offshore??
Appreciate your help


----------



## jagha86

RockMeOn said:


> Hi Jagha,
> 
> According to the spreadsheet you applied for 309 Visa in November 2011 and the CO was assigned in June 2012. Can you please confirm if these details are correct? Seems bit odd as most people get there visa in that time-frame but you were only assigned a CO!!!


hi ROCKONME me
Dol-->23-12-2011 chennai vfs
police verification-->submitted
co assigned-->14th june 2012
medicals finished-->8th july
additional documents submitted-->27th july


----------



## shamkalra

miles apart said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can someone please advise on my query below?? Please..
> 
> Just a quick question, anyone in this forum who has been asked to go offshore for visa grant can you please advise how long it took for the visa to be granted once stepped offshore??
> Appreciate your help


first you have to inform them that on this date you are going to this place and you can also attach scanned copy of your air ticket and within one week the decision on your visa will be taken and after that you can re enter australia


----------



## will_be_there_soon

*Questions*



shamkalra said:


> first you have to inform them that on this date you are going to this place and you can also attach scanned copy of your air ticket and within one week the decision on your visa will be taken and after that you can re enter australia


Greetings,

I have a few question around this. 

1. Let say my tourist visa has been granted and I plan to get 309 stamping done from any neighboring country. At what stage I should inform my case office about the same ?

2. I have also heard and read in forum that many a times 309 is placed on hold if the applicant is onshore. Is that true?


----------



## jichupacha

Hi
I am new to this forum. I have been going thru the posts for couple of months. It's a great effort from the moderators to keep the forum live and informative. Thanks guys and all the best. 

Here is my partner visa details for the spreadsheet. Pls update for me. 

Visa type: 309/100
Date lodged: 28/06/2012
Location: Hyderabad VFS
CO Assigned date: 04/09/2012
Case officer code: 1
Additional docs requested by CO: Medical & PCC
No TV / no agent. 


Good luck for all those who are waiting. 

Cheers


----------



## kavi

*march update*

hi guys
i spoke to one of the AHC operator in New delhi today and asked the status of my visa. He said SCO has started going through the march cases already. Also told me to expect visa grant by end of this month. he also mentioned high volume cases from Jan and Feb caused the delay for march applicants. Anyway all the best to everyone and hope we get our visas soon!!


----------



## will_be_there_soon

kavi said:


> hi guys
> i spoke to one of the AHC operator in New delhi today and asked the status of my visa. He said SCO has started going through the march cases already. Also told me to expect visa grant by end of this month. he also mentioned high volume cases from Jan and Feb caused the delay for march applicants. Anyway all the best to everyone and hope we get our visas soon!!



That's a wonderful news!!


----------



## silentobs

kavi said:


> hi guys
> i spoke to one of the AHC operator in New delhi today and asked the status of my visa. He said SCO has started going through the march cases already. Also told me to expect visa grant by end of this month. he also mentioned high volume cases from Jan and Feb caused the delay for march applicants. Anyway all the best to everyone and hope we get our visas soon!!


Really good to know this. Hope you get your grant soon 
When I called AHC I reached an operator who was no better than the recorded message! Refused to say anything about what was being processed. Had nothing to say about how a tourist visa would impact spouse visa application at this stage except that spouse visa processing will be put on hold (when it's at the front of the queue, I assume) if the applicant is in AU.


----------



## chintanb

Hi RockMeOn, 

Did you happen to get any news about your wife's visa? You are first in line of all the March applicants... Hopefully you get your visa sometime this week. And it gets the ball rolling for all other March applicants.. 

Also, my details are not on the spreadsheet. Can you please add them?

DOL: 19 March 2012
CO assigned: 11 May 2012
Addt info: Medicals and photos
Addt info provided: May last week
Forwarded to SCO: 17 August

Thanks, 
Chintan


----------



## RockMeOn

chintanb said:


> Hi RockMeOn,
> 
> Did you happen to get any news about your wife's visa? You are first in line of all the March applicants... Hopefully you get your visa sometime this week. And it gets the ball rolling for all other March applicants..
> 
> Also, my details are not on the spreadsheet. Can you please add them?
> 
> DOL: 19 March 2012
> CO assigned: 11 May 2012
> Addt info: Medicals and photos
> Addt info provided: May last week
> Forwarded to SCO: 17 August
> 
> Thanks,
> Chintan


Hi Chintanb,

No update as such from the CO except that they told me to expect the visa outcome sometime this month.

One would hope that it should not take them more than 2 weeks considering I lodged my wife's file in early March, but seems like they don't really follow any strict pattern as many people with late March lodgement has already have their visa approved.

Until then, I can only wait 

BTW, what's your location and CO code?


----------



## chintanb

RockMeOn said:


> Hi Chintanb,
> 
> No update as such from the CO except that they told me to expect the visa outcome sometime this month.
> 
> One would hope that it should not take them more than 2 weeks considering I lodged my wife's file in early March, but seems like they don't really follow any strict pattern as many people with late March lodgement has already have their visa approved.
> 
> Until then, I can only wait
> 
> BTW, what's your location and CO code?


I have been analyzing the spreadsheet and lately most people have been getting there visas near a six month point of application (couple of days more or less). Going by that logic, I am sure you will hear good news this week or early next week.. BTW, is 6th March the day you handed documents over to VFS or the date of initial acknowledgement from AHC??

My CO code is "8" and we posted our application to VFS New Delhi as their is no VFS office in my wife's hometown. So you can mention the location as New Delhi..

Good Luck


----------



## RockMeOn

chintanb said:


> I have been analyzing the spreadsheet and lately most people have been getting there visas near a six month point of application (couple of days more or less). Going by that logic, I am sure you will hear good news this week or early next week.. BTW, is 6th March the day you handed documents over to VFS or the date of initial acknowledgement from AHC??
> 
> My CO code is "8" and we posted our application to VFS New Delhi as their is no VFS office in my wife's hometown. So you can mention the location as New Delhi..
> 
> Good Luck



Well, lets hope for the best and good luck to you too 

Cheers,

PS. 6th March is when my CO acknowledged receiving our visa file.


----------



## will_be_there_soon

will_be_there_soon said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have a few question around this.
> 
> 1. Let say my tourist visa has been granted and I plan to get 309 stamping done from any neighboring country. At what stage I should inform my case office about the same ?
> 
> 2. I have also heard and read in forum that many a times 309 is placed on hold if the applicant is onshore. Is that true?



Very good morning to everyone,

Can someone through some light on above questions?

Appreciate it in advance!!


----------



## jichupacha

jichupacha said:


> Hi
> I am new to this forum. I have been going thru the posts for couple of months. It's a great effort from the moderators to keep the forum live and informative. Thanks guys and all the best.
> 
> Here is my partner visa details for the spreadsheet. Pls update for me.
> 
> Visa type: 309/100
> Date lodged: 28/06/2012
> Location: Hyderabad VFS
> CO Assigned date: 04/09/2012
> Case officer code: 1
> Additional docs requested by CO: Medical & PCC
> No TV / no agent.
> 
> Good luck for all those who are waiting.
> 
> Cheers


Hi 
My details on the spreadsheet has moved to the next line from "CO assigned date" onwards. Pls edit ....!

Thanks


----------



## Chi-Chi

Hi Guys,

Visa was granted today:
DOL: 2/3/2012 (3/3/2012 on spreadsheet - by mistake)
Name: ChiChi on the forum
CO: Jitin Rawal
Visa grant: 4/9/2012

Thanks all for sharing the information on this forum. It is really helpful in estimating the movements.

RockMeOn please update the spreadsheet. Good luck RMO.

Goodluck to all waiting.

Cheers


----------



## will_be_there_soon

Chi-Chi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Visa was granted today:
> DOL: 2/3/2012 (3/3/2012 on spreadsheet - by mistake)
> Name: ChiChi on the forum
> CO: Jitin Rawal
> Visa grant: 4/9/2012
> 
> Thanks all for sharing the information on this forum. It is really helpful in estimating the movements.
> 
> RockMeOn please update the spreadsheet. Good luck RMO.
> 
> Goodluck to all waiting.
> 
> Cheers



Many many congratulations!!!:clap2:


----------



## damselindistress

Hii
I am new here. Very impatient now for the visa. Applied for 309 in april, here are the details:
DOL: 13th April 2012
CO assigned : 13th June 2012
SCO assigned : 5th July 2012

Its been a long long wait..very annoying :/
And March applications are yet to be processed!! 
Mera number kab aayegaaa


----------



## jagha86

Chi-Chi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Visa was granted today:
> DOL: 2/3/2012 (3/3/2012 on spreadsheet - by mistake)
> Name: ChiChi on the forum
> CO: Jitin Rawal
> Visa grant: 4/9/2012
> 
> Thanks all for sharing the information on this forum. It is really helpful in estimating the movements.
> 
> RockMeOn please update the spreadsheet. Good luck RMO.
> 
> Goodluck to all waiting.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats mate.. All the best for ur future...


----------



## priyankahyd

hello 

every one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i am new here, applied for 309 visa on 27th jun 2012
further details ....

applied: at vfs hyderabad
Tourist visa on : 6 jul 2012
medicals for TV and patner visa were asked on: 10 jul 2012
TV granted : 25 jul 2012
CO assigned: 3rd sep 2012
CO code is 7

requested for more wedding photos and pcc

please update my details


----------



## RockMeOn

Chi-Chi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Visa was granted today:
> DOL: 2/3/2012 (3/3/2012 on spreadsheet - by mistake)
> Name: ChiChi on the forum
> CO: Jitin Rawal
> Visa grant: 4/9/2012
> 
> Thanks all for sharing the information on this forum. It is really helpful in estimating the movements.
> 
> RockMeOn please update the spreadsheet. Good luck RMO.
> 
> Goodluck to all waiting.
> 
> Cheers


Many congratulations,


Happy to know that March applicants have started receiving the Visas. I have updated the spreadsheet...

All the best and happy re-union 

Cheers,


----------



## joyrus

*Visa 309*

Hi this is Joy here,

They had just started granting visa for file lodged in march and i had applied on 
10 april, 2012, so same situation just just watched the spread sheet.
i read one of forum, one of guy just got visa on 4/09/2012, he had applied on 02/03/2012
so just calculate ur days as wel.
Regards
JOY


damselindistress said:


> Hii
> I am new here. Very impatient now for the visa. Applied for 309 in april, here are the details:
> DOL: 13th April 2012
> CO assigned : 13th June 2012
> SCO assigned : 5th July 2012
> 
> Its been a long long wait..very annoying :/
> And March applications are yet to be processed!!
> Mera number kab aayegaaa


----------



## ankita87

damselindistress said:


> Hii
> I am new here. Very impatient now for the visa. Applied for 309 in april, here are the details:
> DOL: 13th April 2012
> CO assigned : 13th June 2012
> SCO assigned : 5th July 2012
> 
> Its been a long long wait..very annoying :/
> And March applications are yet to be processed!!
> Mera number kab aayegaaa


Hi All,

Visa subclass:100
DOL: 27/04/2012
Name: Ankita
CO: Surbhi Upmanyu
SCO: 17/08/2012

I am still waiting. May be one more month to go.


----------



## Vinayak555

Chi-Chi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Visa was granted today:
> DOL: 2/3/2012 (3/3/2012 on spreadsheet - by mistake)
> Name: ChiChi on the forum
> CO: Jitin Rawal
> Visa grant: 4/9/2012
> 
> Thanks all for sharing the information on this forum. It is really helpful in estimating the movements.
> 
> RockMeOn please update the spreadsheet. Good luck RMO.
> 
> Goodluck to all waiting.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations buddy....
good for your future.....:clap2:


----------



## pranjal_1234

Chi-Chi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Visa was granted today:
> DOL: 2/3/2012 (3/3/2012 on spreadsheet - by mistake)
> Name: ChiChi on the forum
> CO: Jitin Rawal
> Visa grant: 4/9/2012
> 
> Thanks all for sharing the information on this forum. It is really helpful in estimating the movements.
> 
> RockMeOn please update the spreadsheet. Good luck RMO.
> 
> Goodluck to all waiting.
> 
> Cheers


Congratualtions. Good luck!


----------



## pranjal_1234

Hi RockMeOn,

Whenever you get some time, you may add my details to the sheet:

username : pranjalkarwal
DOL : 05/09/2012
Location : Delhi
Additional 
Comments: Applied before marriage. VFS advised not to book Medicals/PCC before CO asks. 


I don't know why VFS agent advised so about the Medicals/PCC. Maybe HAL number


----------



## nehashah002

Hi All

My DOL: 27/06/2012 --> 70 days
Still Waiting for CO to be allocated for 309 visa.

TV:24/08/2012 --> 9 working days
Still Waiting for Tourist visa outcome. 

Should i call AHC or wait ??:confused2:


----------



## nkdangar

*hi*

Hi Prajalkarwal,

Are you in Melbourne? Whats your email id?

Thanks.



pranjalkarwal said:


> Hi RockMeOn,
> 
> Whenever you get some time, you may add my details to the sheet:
> 
> username : pranjalkarwal
> DOL : 05/09/2012
> Location : Delhi
> Additional
> Comments: Applied before marriage. VFS advised not to book Medicals/PCC before CO asks.
> 
> 
> I don't know why VFS agent advised so about the Medicals/PCC. Maybe HAL number


----------



## RockMeOn

Hello Everyone!

I finally have a great news to share with you all. My wife's visa has finally been approved (took exactly 6 months). We received the visa grant letter today, however it was finalised yesterday.

Many thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences on the forum and assisting me in maintaining the the spreadsheet which has become an integral part to check the visa processing time for all the expats. 

Finally, I wish you all, all the best for your visas.


----------



## RockMeOn

PS. I have updated many people's visa grant details on the spreadsheet, but nothing feels as good as updating my wife's visa grant details. :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Maahi

RockMeOn said:


> PS. I have updated many people's visa grant details on the spreadsheet, but nothing feels as good as updating my wife's visa grant details. :eyebrows::eyebrows:



Awesome news..:clap2: congratulations RockMeOn. Very happy for u!!!!...


----------



## Dhillon

Congrats rockemeon


----------



## pranjal_1234

nkdangar said:


> Hi Prajalkarwal,
> 
> Are you in Melbourne? Whats your email id?
> 
> Thanks.


I am. Ideally I should not disclose it here.

However, I will give you a hint: just add gmail.

I'm stupid enough to register these credentials.


----------



## nehashah002

RockMeOn said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I finally have a great news to share with you all. My wife's visa has finally been approved (took exactly 6 months). We received the visa grant letter today, however it was finalized yesterday.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences on the forum and assisting me in maintaining the the spreadsheet which has become an integral part to check the visa processing time for all the expats.
> 
> Finally, I wish you all, all the best for your visas.


Congratulation RockMeOn this is a great news !! thanks for maintaining the spreadsheet!!

Your help is highly appreciated


----------



## ankita87

Hi all of you.I m new to this forum.congrets to all who finally got visa.I hope I get visa this month.


----------



## kavi

RockMeOn said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I finally have a great news to share with you all. My wife's visa has finally been approved (took exactly 6 months). We received the visa grant letter today, however it was finalised yesterday.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences on the forum and assisting me in maintaining the the spreadsheet which has become an integral part to check the visa processing time for all the expats.
> 
> Finally, I wish you all, all the best for your visas.


Hey rockmeon!!!
Osm news mate..seriously m so happy to knw finaly u gonna be united with ur wife..heartiest congratulations to u...hav a wonderful happy life...u hav done a lot for this forum..speeadsheet cud hav never been so better without u..hope u gonna stay for a while on this forum!! & dude keep rocking


----------



## jagha86

RockMeOn said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I finally have a great news to share with you all. My wife's visa has finally been approved (took exactly 6 months). We received the visa grant letter today, however it was finalised yesterday.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences on the forum and assisting me in maintaining the the spreadsheet which has become an integral part to check the visa processing time for all the expats.
> 
> Finally, I wish you all, all the best for your visas.


Happy for u mate.. Congrats.. Happy for u... All the best for ur future mate..!!!


----------



## vun_ti

Hi Guys,

I am new in this forum. Could you please update the spreadsheet with my details?

Appicaltion lodged : 23/07/2012
AHC Delhi
C/O not assigned.
Thanks


----------



## kevti85

RockMeOn said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I finally have a great news to share with you all. My wife's visa has finally been approved (took exactly 6 months). We received the visa grant letter today, however it was finalised yesterday.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences on the forum and assisting me in maintaining the the spreadsheet which has become an integral part to check the visa processing time for all the expats.
> 
> Finally, I wish you all, all the best for your visas.


heyy Rockmeon,

Hearty Congrats & God Bless you both !!


----------



## chintanb

RockMeOn said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I finally have a great news to share with you all. My wife's visa has finally been approved (took exactly 6 months). We received the visa grant letter today, however it was finalised yesterday.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences on the forum and assisting me in maintaining the the spreadsheet which has become an integral part to check the visa processing time for all the expats.
> 
> Finally, I wish you all, all the best for your visas.


Many congratulations RockMeOn :clap2:

I told you yesterday that you will hear good new this week or next week... Enjoy man...


----------



## SinghaJK

RockMeOn said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I finally have a great news to share with you all. My wife's visa has finally been approved (took exactly 6 months). We received the visa grant letter today, however it was finalised yesterday.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences on the forum and assisting me in maintaining the the spreadsheet which has become an integral part to check the visa processing time for all the expats.
> 
> Finally, I wish you all, all the best for your visas.


Many many congratulations! Have a happy life ahead!


----------



## RockMeOn

chintanb said:


> Many congratulations RockMeOn :clap2:
> 
> I told you yesterday that you will hear good new this week or next week... Enjoy man...


You indeed were right my friends, thanks a lot


----------



## RockMeOn

Thank you everyone for your kind words, much appreciated. I am sure that I will still hang on to this forum to help others and will keep the spreadsheet live.


----------



## damselindistress

RockMeOn said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words, much appreciated. I am sure that I will still hang on to this forum to help others and will keep the spreadsheet live.


Wow thats super news..congrats rockmeon! And I must say it is great work that your doing here, and the spreadsheet is super helpful. At least gives everyone a rough idea as to when to expect to get their visa through. It has definitely made me a little less anxious and I'm not checking my mails 15 times a day 'coz I know I need to hang in for a little bit more.

In short, thanks heaps! And wish you a happy reunion!


----------



## ankita87

Hi all,

I am new to this forum.

Please add my details in spread sheet.

My details are as below,

Visa subclass:100
DOL:27/04/12
CO code:10
SCO:17/08/12

I am still waiting for my visa.
can anyone please tell me that how long it will take to get visa ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jichupacha

RockMeOn said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I finally have a great news to share with you all. My wife's visa has finally been approved (took exactly 6 months). We received the visa grant letter today, however it was finalised yesterday.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences on the forum and assisting me in maintaining the the spreadsheet which has become an integral part to check the visa processing time for all the expats.
> 
> Finally, I wish you all, all the best for your visas.


Hearty congratulations RockMeOn!


----------



## Amrit

RockMeOn said:


> You indeed were right my friends, thanks a lot


Hearty Congratulations buddy. Atlast the wait is over for you. I just want to request you if you can once agin add the column for the date when the file is forwarded to senior case officer in the spreadsheet. It was really helpful to know the time the senior case officer usually takes to give the decision. PLz if you can do it again. Thanks for all your help and effort.
Enjoy your life.:clap2:


----------



## anaya

hey all,, I really want to know process once we leave Australia on visitor visa and reach NZ ..

Has anyone came across to this ?? i mean abt how processing takes place??

Please help!


----------



## damselindistress

anaya said:


> hey all,, I really want to know process once we leave Australia on visitor visa and reach NZ ..
> 
> Has anyone came across to this ?? i mean abt how processing takes place??
> 
> Please help!


Hi anaya,

I haven't been through it nor do I know anyone doing it, but I had asked my case officer about it and what I got to know from her was you can get your visa from the Oz embassy in NZ whichs in Auckland. You will need to inform your case officer of your travel plans - the number of days you intend to be in NZ so that you can be sure of having your visa ready in that time frame.

It is complicated! All the best.


----------



## 309/100

Can anyone please enter my details into the spread sheet?

DOL : 07/09/2012
Location : VFS - Chennai


----------



## pranjal_1234

RockMeOn said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I finally have a great news to share with you all. My wife's visa has finally been approved (took exactly 6 months). We received the visa grant letter today, however it was finalised yesterday.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences on the forum and assisting me in maintaining the the spreadsheet which has become an integral part to check the visa processing time for all the expats.
> 
> Finally, I wish you all, all the best for your visas.


Congratulations. God bless you


----------



## 309/100

Can I do medical with the number that I will be sent along with the very first mail confirming the application received by AHC?

thanks in advance!


----------



## nehashah002

Hi All

My DOL: 27/06/2012 --> 72 days
Still Waiting for CO to be allocated for 309 visa.

TV:24/08/2012 --> 10 working days
Still Waiting for Tourist visa outcome.

Should i call AHC or wait ??:confused2:


----------



## shamkalra

309/100 said:


> Can I do medical with the number that I will be sent along with the very first mail confirming the application received by AHC?
> 
> thanks in advance!


No you cannot go for medical until CO is allotted to you and CO will send you HAP ID for Medical and other documents if required more for your spouse visa.It takes 10-12 weeks time these days to allot a CO from the D/O/L


----------



## gayathri sagayam

Hai rockmeon yesterday co contect me.my dol 28/06/12.Co new name anu sharma catect me 7/9/12.She ask further docs.pcc/medical,marriage photos extra.Can u Plz update on u r spread sheet Thank u


----------



## gayathri sagayam

Hai rockmeon congrats.I just notice u r message.God bless u


----------



## damselindistress

hiddenAnomoly said:


> oh man you have already bought the ticket? it usually reaches your home the next day, but depending on where you live it could take another day, therefore Monday. So cross your fingers or you might have to extend your ticket.


Hey hiddenAnomoly did you get your visa? Just checking coz I remember you are one of the few early applicants here as of now. And what's your dol again?


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

damselindistress said:


> Hey hiddenAnomoly did you get your visa? Just checking coz I remember you are one of the few early applicants here as of now. And what's your dol again?


No unfortunately my wife still has not recieved the Visa. DOL was 18 Jan 2012. Spoke to AHC NEW Delhi few days ago and they said to call back next week as they will have a more clearer picture. its almost 8 months and it is painful. it's really starting to piss me off.


----------



## RockMeOn

Amrit said:


> Hearty Congratulations buddy. Atlast the wait is over for you. I just want to request you if you can once agin add the column for the date when the file is forwarded to senior case officer in the spreadsheet. It was really helpful to know the time the senior case officer usually takes to give the decision. PLz if you can do it again. Thanks for all your help and effort.
> Enjoy your life.:clap2:


Hi Amrit,

Thanks for your wishes.

Regarding your request of SCO column, frankly speaking SCO has no specific time when they have to finalise the case. However, it depends upon the overall time of the lodgement. In most cases you will see, it's taking about 6 months to get the visa approve regardless of the fact that when the visa was forwarded to the senior case officer! 

For instance, in my case the case was forwarded to the SCO in May 2012 and it took her almost four months to grant the visa. But I have seen many cases where the visa was approved by the SCO within 2 working days considering that their overall lodgement time was exceeding 6-7 months of time frame. Additionally, in most cases the CO don't even notify that the file has been forwarded to the SCO so you would notice that this column would not be helpful in any way.

However, I have plan to include a column which will tell you the average number of days taken by the specific case officer to approve the visa. For this, I need some more time as it's bit lengthy process to calculate the average time of all the CO. I will work on this column over the next few days and will post it on the forum once that column is added.

Let me know if you have any other question 

Take Care!


----------



## emt

Hi All, 
I have been following the forum for last 6 months, Specially the information on Spreadsheet maintained by guys like RockMeOn is very very useful. 
Thank you all for sharing valuable knowledge and info. 

Congrats RockMeon, All the best. 

wait continuous for us,


----------



## damselindistress

hiddenAnomoly said:


> No unfortunately my wife still has not recieved the Visa. DOL was 18 Jan 2012. Spoke to AHC NEW Delhi few days ago and they said to call back next week as they will have a more clearer picture. its almost 8 months and it is painful. it's really starting to piss me off.


Hmmm..8 months is stretching it a bit too far. The wait is any which way never ending and when it exceeds the time frame it can start to annoy you. Have you considered approaching your local MP's office in Australia for assistance? I read on the forum about some guy doing it and it did help him.

Hang in there you will get it soon!


----------



## 01March

Hi guys can you update, extra documents submitted, pcc, medicals, pics of marriage and engagement and marrige certificate


----------



## 01March

Congrats my details are also incorrectly udpate its 1/03/12 and still waiting:confused2:


----------



## Komal89

hii guys

Just wanted to know about the holidays pattern of AHC in Christmas. I have heard that they have an off for 2 weeks or so in December. Is it correct? Also does that mean that the visas lodged will be delayed by the same amount of time and the time frame of 6 months would be extended?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## kavi

01March said:


> Hi guys can you update, extra documents submitted, pcc, medicals, pics of marriage and engagement and marrige certificate


When did u submit all these documents??? Wat date exactly??


----------



## Vinayak555

RockMeOn said:


> You indeed were right my friends, thanks a lot


Hearty Congratulations RockMeOn.....All best for both of your future....Hopefully things will move faster for march applicants....fingers crossed....cheers


----------



## 01March

kavi said:


> When did u submit all these documents??? Wat date exactly??


Medicals on 5th June 2012
Marriage certificate On 1st July 2012
Pics - 20 July 2012
Pcc original copy - 31August 2012(had submitted tht true copy in June but Co asked for original on22 August)


----------



## rinz

Hii Rockmeon

This is Reena. Please fill the spreadsheet with the following details:

DOL:30/08/2012
SUBCLASS:309 PARTNER VISA
iI HAD SUBMITTED MY PCC AND MEDICAL ALSO.
AND ALSO THE DOCUMENT WHY I DID MY PCC AND MEDICAL BEFORE (THAT WAS REQUESTED BY THE AUSTRALIAN IMMIGRATION )
CO not assigned yet
used an agent

You guys are doing a great job...


----------



## will_be_there_soon

RockMeOn said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I finally have a great news to share with you all. My wife's visa has finally been approved (took exactly 6 months). We received the visa grant letter today, however it was finalised yesterday.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences on the forum and assisting me in maintaining the the spreadsheet which has become an integral part to check the visa processing time for all the expats.
> 
> Finally, I wish you all, all the best for your visas.


Heartfelt congratulations to u both!!! Happy to hear about the visa grant. I am also a march applicant, getting more anxious and impatient now. Really hoping to hear a good news from high commission soon.

Have a wonderful life ahead!!!


----------



## RockMeOn

Komal89 said:


> hii guys
> 
> Just wanted to know about the holidays pattern of AHC in Christmas. I have heard that they have an off for 2 weeks or so in December. Is it correct? Also does that mean that the visas lodged will be delayed by the same amount of time and the time frame of 6 months would be extended?
> 
> Thanks in advance..



You might be right, we will have most of the offices closed in Australia starting from Christmas eve (24th Dec) till 2nd Jan.


----------



## kavi

01March said:


> Medicals on 5th June 2012
> Marriage certificate On 1st July 2012
> Pics - 20 July 2012
> Pcc original copy - 31August 2012(had submitted tht true copy in June but Co asked for original on22 August)


Its bit hard to make a judgement after Looking at the times u submitted all your documents! Expect something anytime this month as we are not sure where we all sit in the que for march cases!!


----------



## kavi

will_be_there_soon said:


> Heartfelt congratulations to u both!!! Happy to hear about the visa grant. I am also a march applicant, getting more anxious and impatient now. Really hoping to hear a good news from high commission soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful life ahead!!!


Hey wats your dol?? I cant find u in the spreadsheet


----------



## will_be_there_soon

kavi said:


> Hey wats your dol?? I cant find u in the spreadsheet


Hey, its same as yours , not on speadsheet yet. I called AHC 2 days back and they gave me 7 months jazz. Really hope we get our visa's soon. Do you happen to have any update from AHC lately?


----------



## kavi

will_be_there_soon said:


> Hey, its same as yours , not on speadsheet yet. I called AHC 2 days back and they gave me 7 months jazz. Really hope we get our visa's soon. Do you happen to have any update from AHC lately?


nothing unusual! they saying same thing to everyone!


----------



## joyrus

HI rockmeon

this Rishi

My DOL 10/04/2012
CO alottment 04/06/2012
docs submitted 06/06/2012
Medical submitted 13/06/2012

CO- 

please update your spread sheet


----------



## Kungiboombi

I think we should not contact them again and again and trouble them,
Calling them makes the processing slow.
They have to sit and answer our queries which takes their time.
Instead we shud stop troubling them and let them do their work.
This way all our visas will come faster.
Only call if u pass the 6 months processing time.

Regards


----------



## singhinhk

RockMeOn said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I finally have a great news to share with you all. My wife's visa has finally been approved (took exactly 6 months). We received the visa grant letter today, however it was finalised yesterday.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences on the forum and assisting me in maintaining the the spreadsheet which has become an integral part to check the visa processing time for all the expats.
> 
> Finally, I wish you all, all the best for your visas.


Congrats mate. U have made extra ordinary efforts to maintain the spreadsheet which helps the expats the most , Once great very very congrats to you.


----------



## lonelyoverseas

Hi all,

I just came to know this forum and I heartly thank all of you to provide such supportive information to each other. 

My wife's visa timeline is as follows

lodged visa on 8 Jun 2012
case officer assigned 14 Aug 2012
additional docs requested: PCC, medical and CA letter confirming spouse's income
document submitted 24 Aug 2012

No further update yet

Visitor visa applied 8 Aug 2012
Approved 22 Aug 2012

My question is when my wife leaves India to travel to Australia on visiting visa during her spouse visa process is ongoing, does she has to inform Spouse visa's case officer? I heard that they put the spouse visa case on hold if you leave India? Any experiences to share? Should we inform our agent and/or Case officer ? Any advise is highly appreciated. Thank you.

RockMeOn, Could you please add above information in the timeline if possible? Thanks


----------



## VJKD

lonelyoverseas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just came to know this forum and I heartly thank all of you to provide such supportive information to each other.
> 
> My wife's visa timeline is as follows
> 
> lodged visa on 8 Jun 2012
> case officer assigned 14 Aug 2012
> additional docs requested: PCC, medical and CA letter confirming spouse's income
> document submitted 24 Aug 2012
> 
> No further update yet
> 
> Visitor visa applied 8 Aug 2012
> Approved 22 Aug 2012
> 
> My question is when my wife leaves India to travel to Australia on visiting visa during her spouse visa process is ongoing, does she has to inform Spouse visa's case officer? I heard that they put the spouse visa case on hold if you leave India? Any experiences to share? Should we inform our agent and/or Case officer ? Any advise is highly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> RockMeOn, Could you please add above information in the timeline if possible? Thanks


Hi

You don’t need to inform anyone to visit Australia because AHC can always locate you in their system by your passport location. They don’t put your application on hold only they ask you to be offshore when they open your file. You can always check your fly status by calling them just to be make sure that application is in process. I would suggest you to keep your agent in loop because he is first contact for department they can call him anytime.

Cheers..


----------



## VJKD

Komal89 said:


> hii guys
> 
> Just wanted to know about the holidays pattern of AHC in Christmas. I have heard that they have an off for 2 weeks or so in December. Is it correct? Also does that mean that the visas lodged will be delayed by the same amount of time and the time frame of 6 months would be extended?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Hi Komal

Official Holidays for Christmas in Australian are on 25 Dec , 26 Dec and 2 Jan. Otherwise office will be open but only few people work during this period so there are chances that there might be extra delay during Christmas period.

Cheers...


----------



## RockMeOn

Some of you might have noticed that I have added another column in the spreadsheet which tell you the average time taken by the specific case officer. The average time is calculated based on the visa grant since October 2011 and may shed some light on the estimated visa approval date. Hopefully, it will be helpful for you guys!

Few Disappointments: 

I have noticed that almost all of us access the spreadsheet but still ignore the fact that the CO Name is not allowed on the forum. People still recklessly post the CO name which eventually gets edited by the moderators of the expat forum. Can you please write only the CODE of the CO from the spreadsheet not the name of the CO?

There are also people who don't even bother to write that who is their CO (unless you specifically ask them), just imagine if none of us bother to write CO name then probably the spreadsheet will be useless! Can I ask new members (who request me to add their details) to tell me the CO code as well. 

Hoping to see complete details in the future posts..

Cheers and Keep Rocking!


----------



## KyaKareh

Hi RockMeOn... firstly congratulations on the grant of your wife's visa. You are doing a fantastic job here. Thank you and Good Luck

please add my wife's details
username: KyaKareh
DOL: 11/04/2012
Location: New Delhi
CO Assigned: 06/06/2012
CO Code: 6
Additional Documents: PPC and Medicals


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

HI,

I am new to Expatfforum and would like to share/gain information my Spouse's Partner visa application.
Can someone advise on how to add details in this spreadsheet.


----------



## RockMeOn

KyaKareh said:


> Hi RockMeOn... firstly congratulations on the grant of your wife's visa. You are doing a fantastic job here. Thank you and Good Luck
> 
> please add my wife's details
> username: KyaKareh
> DOL: 11/04/2012
> Location: New Delhi
> CO Assigned: 06/06/2012
> CO Code: 6
> Additional Documents: PPC and Medicals


Thanks for the wishes mate and many thanks for writing complete info in order. It takes only 5 seconds to update the details if they are in order (like in your case). 

Hopefully newbies will take heed from your post and will make everyone's life easier...

Ciao!


----------



## 01March

lonelyoverseas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just came to know this forum and I heartly thank all of you to provide such supportive information to each other.
> 
> My wife's visa timeline is as follows
> 
> lodged visa on 8 Jun 2012
> case officer assigned 14 Aug 2012
> additional docs requested: PCC, medical and CA letter confirming spouse's income
> document submitted 24 Aug 2012
> 
> No further update yet
> 
> Visitor visa applied 8 Aug 2012
> Approved 22 Aug 2012
> 
> My question is when my wife leaves India to travel to Australia on visiting visa during her spouse visa process is ongoing, does she has to inform Spouse visa's case officer? I heard that they put the spouse visa case on hold if you leave India? Any experiences to share? Should we inform our agent and/or Case officer ? Any advise is highly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> RockMeOn, Could you please add above information in the timeline if possible? Thanks


hi lonelyoverseas, 

I had the same situation, i had bought my wife over here and my file was in process. They did not put my file on hold during the normal stage.My CO called me as she required original PCC and told me that this is the last piece of document she required and then she will send my file for final decision. But she told me that they wont send my file to the Higher Authority until my wife left Australia.
So i will advice you best you email your case officer and ask your CO about it. 

Regards
01March


----------



## Guest

Personally I would always let the CO you are going to Australia. You are not asking permission, merely informing them of such.
They can check the system and see you have entered Australia but what if they do not and simply assume you are in the country where you applied and stated on your application. It just takes CO to assume that to grant while you are onshore and then the visa is not valid and has to be applied for once again! 
Takes 2 mins to drop them an email saying you will be there from xx to xx to avoid that.


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> HI,
> 
> I am new to Expatfforum and would like to share/gain information my Spouse's Partner visa application.
> Can someone advise on how to add details in this spreadsheet.



MY Spouse application details: 
DOL: 23/03/2012
Location: Mumbai
CO Assigned: 16/05/2012
CO Code: 6
Additional Documents asked on 16/05/2012: PCC, Medicals, More photos, Genuine relationship affidavit from both parents (mine n wife), Tax returns (pay slips provided initially for the last two years), more emails, chat history, Form 1221
Notification on escalation to SCO: 5/07/2012
Now waiting, waiting

I would really glad if you have any comments to share?
thanks


----------



## ankita87

Hey rock me on how r u?finally yr wife get visa.congrets.can u tell me my visa granted month or date?plz rly


----------



## nehashah002

Hi I applied for my TV on 27/08/2012... 
It has been 11 working days since then still waiting .. for a reply from AHC

My DOL for 309 visa is 27/06/2012 CO not allocated yet 

What should i do? :confused2:


----------



## nehashah002

Hi 
Please update my details
CO allocated: 10-09-2012 
CO Code:04


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

damselindistress said:


> Hmmm..8 months is stretching it a bit too far. The wait is any which way never ending and when it exceeds the time frame it can start to annoy you. Have you considered approaching your local MP's office in Australia for assistance? I read on the forum about some guy doing it and it did help him.
> 
> Hang in there you will get it soon!


I met with my MP two months ago. they don't do ****. they just email DIAC and DIAC replies to them that the case is under process. WTF Right? I have since then grilled my local federal MP regarding the issue but has had no effect. These days I think they are getting pretty strict with MP Powers too. Australian Labor Party is full of idiots.


----------



## brainstorm

Hi guys.. I have applied for Spouse visa for my wife in May. I am planning to apply for tourist visa in coming weeks. I am getting confused on which tourist visa to apply. There are two options
Sponsored Family Visitor visa (Subclass 679)
Tourist visa (Subclass 676)
Can you guys tell me which is the best way to go? Sponsorship or without sponsorship?
If with sponsorship(679), then immi website says that a security deposit of $5000-$15000 may be charged. So, I am in a dilemma whether to apply for this visa or not. I would appreciate if anyone with previous experience can shed some light on this. 

Thanks


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

HI there, 
I am new to this forum and my details are as follows:
DOL : 4th July2012.
Place: Kathmandu 
visa subclass 100/309.
I would appreciate if you could please add me to this fourm.
cheers.


----------



## Guest

brainstorm said:


> Hi guys.. I have applied for Spouse visa for my wife in May. I am planning to apply for tourist visa in coming weeks. I am getting confused on which tourist visa to apply. There are two options
> Sponsored Family Visitor visa (Subclass 679)
> Tourist visa (Subclass 676)
> Can you guys tell me which is the best way to go? Sponsorship or without sponsorship?
> If with sponsorship(679), then immi website says that a security deposit of $5000-$15000 may be charged. So, I am in a dilemma whether to apply for this visa or not. I would appreciate if anyone with previous experience can shed some light on this.
> 
> Thanks


 I would just apply for the Tourist Visa(676) family visit is much more in depth and needs evidence when you have already sent that for your spouse visa. Plus you have already paid enough for spouse visa and shouldnt be paying it again in a bond. Family visit would be what you use for your parents etc to come over for a long stay with you.


----------



## RockMeOn

ankita87 said:


> Hey rock me on how r u?finally yr wife get visa.congrets.can u tell me my visa granted month or date?plz rly



Hi Ankita,

Your CO normally takes less than other C.Officers as you can see in the spreadsheet as well. But I won't say that you should rely on this information, but looking at the time-frame now a days - I can say that it will take around 6 months. 

So hopefully few more weeks and you will be good to fly then


----------



## RockMeOn

brainstorm said:


> Hi guys.. I have applied for Spouse visa for my wife in May. I am planning to apply for tourist visa in coming weeks. I am getting confused on which tourist visa to apply. There are two options
> Sponsored Family Visitor visa (Subclass 679)
> Tourist visa (Subclass 676)
> Can you guys tell me which is the best way to go? Sponsorship or without sponsorship?
> If with sponsorship(679), then immi website says that a security deposit of $5000-$15000 may be charged. So, I am in a dilemma whether to apply for this visa or not. I would appreciate if anyone with previous experience can shed some light on this.
> 
> Thanks


Mostly spouse visa applicants on this forum applies for 676 Visa, I have not heard anyone applying for the 679 visa!


----------



## brainstorm

_shel said:


> I would just apply for the Tourist Visa(676) family visit is much more in depth and needs evidence when you have already sent that for your spouse visa. Plus you have already paid enough for spouse visa and shouldnt be paying it again in a bond. Family visit would be what you use for your parents etc to come over for a long stay with you.


Thanks shel..


----------



## Ma Sept

*pls help me*

Hi am new to this forum..

I lodged 309 partner visa on 10 April
and CO assigned on 7 June 
Additional docs include PCC, Birth certificate,Medicals,Chats,Call history and marriage photos which were submitted on 18th of June From then no reply from CO i Tried mailing him but i got an auto generated mail...So sent a mail on 1 augst to immigration dept in reply got that my file has been sent for final assessment. I don't know the exact date when they sent it for final assessment. So no information since then

Please any one can help me with this....hope i will get an answer from you...


----------



## damselindistress

Ma Sept said:


> Hi am new to this forum..
> 
> I lodged 309 partner visa on 10 April
> and CO assigned on 7 June
> Additional docs include PCC, Birth certificate,Medicals,Chats,Call history and marriage photos which were submitted on 18th of June From then no reply from CO i Tried mailing him but i got an auto generated mail...So sent a mail on 1 augst to immigration dept in reply got that my file has been sent for final assessment. I don't know the exact date when they sent it for final assessment. So no information since then
> 
> Please any one can help me with this....hope i will get an answer from you...


Hi Ma Sept,

Most case officers reply when you send them an email but ofcourse it can vary from CO to CO. Your CO would have gotten in touch with you if he/she needed more documents.

April applicants should get their visas by mid-end Oct. So wait on. Also you can call the Aus High COmmission in Delhi and ask them about the status. You need to get in touch with an operator coz otherwise for the partner visa application they have an automated tele-response that will give you the 7months gyaan.


----------



## damselindistress

I was checking the spreadsheet. So many March applicants still awaiting their visas. Makes me nervous being an april applicant :/ Pls update your statuses guys when you get the visa!


----------



## Komal89

VJKD said:


> Hi Komal
> 
> Official Holidays for Christmas in Australian are on 25 Dec , 26 Dec and 2 Jan. Otherwise office will be open but only few people work during this period so there are chances that there might be extra delay during Christmas period.
> 
> Cheers...


Heyy thnx for the help


----------



## nehashah002

Hi 
Please update my details
CO allocated: 10-09-2012 
CO Code:04
File forwarded to SCO on:10-09-2012

TV Granted: 10-09-2012


----------



## kk_1616

brainstorm said:


> Hi guys.. I have applied for Spouse visa for my wife in May. I am planning to apply for tourist visa in coming weeks. I am getting confused on which tourist visa to apply. There are two options
> Sponsored Family Visitor visa (Subclass 679)
> Tourist visa (Subclass 676)
> Can you guys tell me which is the best way to go? Sponsorship or without sponsorship?
> If with sponsorship(679), then immi website says that a security deposit of $5000-$15000 may be charged. So, I am in a dilemma whether to apply for this visa or not. I would appreciate if anyone with previous experience can shed some light on this.
> 
> Thanks


You should go for 676 because that takes much less time than 679. standard time to process 676 is 2 weeks and for 679 is 6 weeks.
Second, you don't need to deposit any money to anyone, you just have to show that that you have some money so you can afford having your wife having there with you. that you can do by showing your bank account statements, your credit card limit statements, any types of shares or fixed deposit or in other forms.


----------



## bmsm

yea you right... same thing happened to me.. they saying the same 7 month story to them as well.. 


hiddenAnomoly said:


> I met with my MP two months ago. they don't do ****. they just email DIAC and DIAC replies to them that the case is under process. WTF Right? I have since then grilled my local federal MP regarding the issue but has had no effect. These days I think they are getting pretty strict with MP Powers too. Australian Labor Party is full of idiots.


----------



## lonelyoverseas

Thank s a lot to VJKD, 01March and Shel for the input. I called up my wife's agent yesterday and she said, there is no need to inform case visa officer. However, keeping in mind your suggestions, I will tell my wife to drop the line to case officer informing about her intended visit. I think I m late as she is leaving India today but anyway we ll let case officer know. 

To RockMeOn. Sorry for incomplete information. My wife's CO code is 06. Thanks and congrats for ur wife's visa approval. 

Cheers.


----------



## MeShetty

Hi nehashah002

I have a small query, hope u dont mind answering the same. 
I am planning to apply for spouse visa next month. I am as well planning to apply fro a TV. I had a doubt, did u apply for TV after a CO has been assigned for you spouse visa or before that?

Thnkx in advance  




nehashah002 said:


> Hi
> Please update my details
> CO allocated: 10-09-2012
> CO Code:04
> File forwarded to SCO on:10-09-2012
> 
> TV Granted: 10-09-2012


----------



## LonelySoul

Hey RockMeOn can u add my wife's timeline as well plz
DOL 309/100 -- 13 June 2012
CO Allocated --- 20 August 2012
CO Code ---- 7
Additional Docs requested --- Marriage pics,Birth Certificate,Highest qualification attained 
( received email on 24 august from High Commission about additional Documents received)
PCC & Medicals Frontloaded with my PR application
Forwarded to SCO --- 27 August 2012 ( Operator told me when I rang AHC Today i.e 11 September 2012


----------



## jagha86

My dol is 23rd dec 2011<more than 260 days>.. I called AHC.. They told me that CO is processing my doc & to wait for some more time.. I noticed some 1 in the forum before replied me that my file is may be considered as high priority.. I dono what is the diff between normal & high priority.. Can any1 pls reply me & gimme some idea..?


----------



## venkat1987

Hi Rockmeon,

Looks like you are doing a terrific job here at the form. Here are my details for my wife's spouse visa

DOL: 24/08/12
Current status: Processed by AHC. Documents received.
Place: Chennai

Is the police check mandatory for all applicants? Should i ask her to keep it ready by now? I know it will take another 7 8 weeks for CO to be allocated. But just in case. Let me know

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## Ma Sept

*Thank you*

That was really helpful ..yes i tried calling AHC but i dint get connected to the operator instead automated voice saying 7 months. is there any other contact number?? 
Pls tel me if you know....

thank you


----------



## bmsm

Its same number everyone calls.. but you need to select other visas option and then to operator..



Ma Sept said:


> That was really helpful ..yes i tried calling AHC but i dint get connected to the operator instead automated voice saying 7 months. is there any other contact number??
> Pls tel me if you know....
> 
> thank you


----------



## Guest

Hi RockMeOn,

I had been away for some time. First of all congrats on visa grant. Wish you and your wife a great time together in Australia. 

Please update my details:
309 was granted on same day as TV 

I wish all those waiting will get their visa grants soon.

Cheers


----------



## damselindistress

venkat1987 said:


> Hi Rockmeon,
> 
> Looks like you are doing a terrific job here at the form. Here are my details for my wife's spouse visa
> 
> DOL: 24/08/12
> Current status: Processed by AHC. Documents received.
> Place: Chennai
> 
> Is the police check mandatory for all applicants? Should i ask her to keep it ready by now? I know it will take another 7 8 weeks for CO to be allocated. But just in case. Let me know
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat


Hi Venkat,

Yes PCC is mandatory and it is advisable that you keep it ready. Getting a PCC can take around 15 days depending on the city you are from. 

So once your CO mails you with the HAP ID for medicals all you need to do is get the medicals done which will take a day and send the rest of the docs as required by CO right away. It will save considerable time.


----------



## damselindistress

AMGN said:


> Hi RockMeOn,
> 
> I had been away for some time. First of all congrats on visa grant. Wish you and your wife a great time together in Australia.
> 
> Please update my details:
> 309 was granted on same day as TV
> 
> I wish all those waiting will get their visa grants soon.
> 
> Cheers


WOW congrats AMGN! You are an April applicant and you have no idea how happy that makes me lol. I applied in April too and I just hope I get my visa soon now


----------



## jagha86

AMGN said:


> Hi RockMeOn,
> 
> I had been away for some time. First of all congrats on visa grant. Wish you and your wife a great time together in Australia.
> 
> Please update my details:
> 309 was granted on same day as TV
> 
> I wish all those waiting will get their visa grants soon.
> 
> Cheers


Great news AMGN.. Happy for u.. All the best for ur future mate... Wht was the date of grant..?


----------



## 309/100

Hi

I didn't include my birth cert with my 309/100 application as I don't have the one. Will my passport do?

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## MeShetty

Hi All,

I will be applying for my spouse visa (309) very soon, for the same, i have 2 doubts:

1. Is it a mandate that both of us should have the spouse name in our passports?

2. For a PCC, will I need my spouse's passport as well?


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

AMGN said:


> Hi RockMeOn,
> 
> I had been away for some time. First of all congrats on visa grant. Wish you and your wife a great time together in Australia.
> 
> Please update my details:
> 309 was granted on same day as TV
> 
> I wish all those waiting will get their visa grants soon.
> 
> Cheers


From spreadsheet it looks like you are April applicant.its really good that you have got the spouse visa that means if your application is decision ready then they will process quickly, as far as I noticed.Any comments??


----------



## 309/100

Hi

I didn't include my birth cert with my 309/100 application as I don't have the one. Will my passport do?

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## 309/100

Hi

I didn't include my birth cert with my 309/100 application as I don't have the one. Will my passport do?

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## kevti85

AMGN said:


> Hi RockMeOn,
> 
> I had been away for some time. First of all congrats on visa grant. Wish you and your wife a great time together in Australia.
> 
> Please update my details:
> 309 was granted on same day as TV
> 
> I wish all those waiting will get their visa grants soon.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Guys,

Can anyone suggest me abt Tourist Visa.. I am planning to apply TV aftr i lodged 309/100 in July..

I have hired an agent for TV & she says that i need to get Travel insurance done for Tourist Visa & also give a detailed itinerary...I have never heard of Travel Insurance for TV before...Can anyone pls share the exact chklist for Tourist Visa specially those who applied after 309/100 lodgement

Regards,


----------



## shamkalra

MeShetty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be applying for my spouse visa (309) very soon, for the same, i have 2 doubts:
> 
> 1. Is it a mandate that both of us should have the spouse name in our passports?
> 
> 2. For a PCC, will I need my spouse's passport as well?


No spouse name is not mandatory in your passport. Moreover if you have to change your residence at your spouse address. You will have to get PCC from RPO(issuing authority) where you are living after marriage with your spouse


----------



## chintanb

RockMeOn said:


> You might be right, we will have most of the offices closed in Australia starting from Christmas eve (24th Dec) till 2nd Jan.


Hi RockMeOn, 

Did you get your wife's visa stamped?? Just curious as to how many days it takes from the time you submit you passport to vfs to the time you get it back. 

Anyone else who might have submitted their passport for stamping feel free to share you experience.

Thanks, 
Chintan


----------



## RockMeOn

chintanb said:


> Hi RockMeOn,
> 
> Did you get your wife's visa stamped?? Just curious as to how many days it takes from the time you submit you passport to vfs to the time you get it back.
> 
> Anyone else who might have submitted their passport for stamping feel free to share you experience.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chintan



Hi Mate,

My wife had sent her passport about a month ago (even though they didn't ask for) and that really helped. On Thursday I received the Visa Grant letter and on Monday I had all the originals and her passport with visa stamped delivered to us by courier. 

So I would really recommend everyone to submit their passport if their file has been lodged for over 6 months or so. But after submitting the passport, do send your CO an email asking for confirmation of receipt 

Hope that helps......


----------



## RockMeOn

AMGN said:


> Hi RockMeOn,
> 
> I had been away for some time. First of all congrats on visa grant. Wish you and your wife a great time together in Australia.
> 
> Please update my details:
> 309 was granted on same day as TV
> 
> I wish all those waiting will get their visa grants soon.
> 
> Cheers



Congrats man and thanks for your wishes  I wish you too have a great time ahead


----------



## RockMeOn

venkat1987 said:


> Hi Rockmeon,
> 
> Looks like you are doing a terrific job here at the form. Here are my details for my wife's spouse visa
> 
> DOL: 24/08/12
> Current status: Processed by AHC. Documents received.
> Place: Chennai
> 
> Is the police check mandatory for all applicants? Should i ask her to keep it ready by now? I know it will take another 7 8 weeks for CO to be allocated. But just in case. Let me know
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat


Thanks man,

yes its always best to have PC done in advance so that there is no further delay from your side at least.

Hope that helps....


----------



## chintanb

RockMeOn said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> My wife had sent her passport about a month ago (even though they didn't ask for) and that really helped. On Thursday I received the Visa Grant letter and on Monday I had all the originals and her passport with visa stamped delivered to us by courier.
> 
> So I would really recommend everyone to submit their passport if their file has been lodged for over 6 months or so. But after submitting the passport, do send your CO an email asking for confirmation of receipt
> 
> Hope that helps......


Cool, thanks for that... But don't we need to submit visa grant letter along with passport if we are doing it through VFS?

I will call AHC and VFS tomorrow to confirm if they will accept our passport now, so that we can get it back as soon as possible after visa grant

Thanks,
Chintan


----------



## fistu

*Hi Rock me on.*

Hi ROCK ME ON,
I am new to this forum.
You have been doing wonderful job..
Thank you for your amazing task.
I have applied for spouse visa in New delhi.
Would you plz update in spread sheet..
I don't wanna muck up making mistake...hehe
DOL- 17/08/2012 ( docs received by AHC).
via VFS Nepal.
No agent.
Thanks


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

DoL: 4/07/2012
CO assigned date: 11/09/2012
case officer code:9
document requested::

1.Co- Hab documents: 
Evidence of Cohabitation (i.e. documents to show that you and your sponsor have lived together either before marriage or after marriage)
2. 
Financial aspects
3.Photographs of your wedding including DVD


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> DoL: 4/07/2012
> CO assigned date: 11/09/2012
> case officer code:9
> document requested::
> 
> 1.Co- Hab documents:
> Evidence of Cohabitation (i.e. documents to show that you and your sponsor have lived together either before marriage or after marriage)
> 2.
> Financial aspects
> 3.Photographs of your wedding including DVD


I find my case compllicated:

1. I am living here and my wife is back home after marriage, so we only have email and phone contact so I dont know how to provide Co Hab documents.Also, in our culture we dont have such things called joint property its in the name of my parents.

2. Our marriage is registered marriage not as per the hindu custom( but accepted in our country as legal marriage) so I only had a photograph of short formality rather than full cultural marriage.I dont have any idea how to show them these.

3.I tried to open the account in australia under her name but I was informed that I cant do that until my wife is here .

I am bit confussed and tensed by the documents demand by my case officer, any suggestions will be highly appreciated.
thanks.


----------



## damselindistress

chintanb said:


> Cool, thanks for that... But don't we need to submit visa grant letter along with passport if we are doing it through VFS?
> 
> I will call AHC and VFS tomorrow to confirm if they will accept our passport now, so that we can get it back as soon as possible after visa grant
> 
> Thanks,
> Chintan


Hi Chintan,

Kindly let me know what they tell you about submitting passport. I had emailed my CO when my file got queued for decision asking her if I should send across the passport. I was told to send it only when asked.

Also in most probability I will be travelling to Aus only in Oct since I haven't gotten my visa yet. And post that visa label is not required. But again I dont know how advisable it is to travel without the label on, you never know where these officials might create a problem for you. In anycase let me know what they tell you!


----------



## RockMeOn

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> I find my case compllicated:
> 
> 1. I am living here and my wife is back home after marriage, so we only have email and phone contact so I dont know how to provide Co Hab documents.Also, in our culture we dont have such things called joint property its in the name of my parents.
> 
> 2. Our marriage is registered marriage not as per the hindu custom( but accepted in our country as legal marriage) so I only had a photograph of short formality rather than full cultural marriage.I dont have any idea how to show them these.
> 
> 3.I tried to open the account in australia under her name but I was informed that I cant do that until my wife is here .
> 
> I am bit confussed and tensed by the documents demand by my case officer, any suggestions will be highly appreciated.
> thanks.


.

Hi Mate,

Your case indeed sounds complicated specially because you didn't marry according to the hindu rituals, which is a primary requirement for a spouse visa. I think the only option you have is to go back and perform a small ceremony (if not the full-fledged marriage) so that you have enough evidence to prove that your relationship is genuine! I know - its sounds stupid but I don't think DIAC will give you exemption for this. Unless, you really have a genuine reason that why you didn't perform all the customs?

If you do have a genuine reason (e.g. Sudden illness or any other factor) then you will need to explain this to your Case Officer - you actually should have done this while writing your History of Relationship document.

Regarding your other questions - you can give Chat history, emails, phone bills from Aus (showing your wife's number) etc as supporting docs. 

Also, you can not open your wife's bank account (or even a joint account) unless she arrives in Australia.

BTW, did you lodge it with the help of agent? If so, they should have known that AHC don't believe in registered marriage unless you have done some religious ceremony? 

Anyway, all the best to you .... now it all depends on that how you actually explain this to your case officer!

What I told you is just per my experience which might be wrong, may be any other senior member can shed a light on your scenario?

Cheers!


----------



## 309/100

RockMeOn said:


> .
> 
> Hi Mate,
> 
> Your case indeed sounds complicated specially because you didn't marry according to the hindu rituals, which is a primary requirement for a spouse visa. I think the only option you have is to go back and perform a small ceremony (if not the full-fledged marriage) so that you have enough evidence to prove that your relationship is genuine! I know - its sounds stupid but I don't think DIAC will give you exemption for this. Unless, you really have a genuine reason that why you didn't perform all the customs?
> 
> If you do have a genuine reason (e.g. Sudden illness or any other factor) then you will need to explain this to your Case Officer - you actually should have done this while writing your History of Relationship document.
> 
> Regarding your other questions - you can give Chat history, emails, phone bills from Aus (showing your wife's number) etc as supporting docs.
> 
> Also, you can not open your wife's bank account (or even a joint account) unless she arrives in Australia.
> 
> BTW, did you lodge it with the help of agent? If so, they should have known that AHC don't believe in registered marriage unless you have done some religious ceremony?
> 
> Anyway, all the best to you .... now it all depends on that how you actually explain this to your case officer!
> 
> What I told you is just per my experience which might be wrong, may be any other senior member can shed a light on your scenario?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi RockMeOn

I didn't include my birth cert as I don't have the one. Will my passport do?

Thanks in advance


----------



## RockMeOn

309/100 said:


> Hi RockMeOn
> 
> I didn't include my birth cert as I don't have the one. Will my passport do?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Normally your Passport is more than enough for your photo ID including the proof of your birth but in case of immigration they give more importance to the birth certificate. I wouldn't risk waiting for the CO to ask for one - rather try to get this from your council (where you were born) in advance so that doesn't cause unnecessary delay in processing your file.

Its not too difficult to get the Birth Cert. from India, if you are not currently in India then you may ask you Parents who can do this for you.


----------



## venkat1987

Hi Rockmeon,

Also with our hindu marriage, we did our rituals in our house with all garland exchange and homam. I have photos of that but its taken in home. Also I have some ring exchange photos and reception photos. Is that fine if i submit them if they ask for photos? I have also submitted document of hindu marriage act with marriage certificate. Will that be fine?

Cheers


----------



## miles apart

VJKD said:


> Hi
> 
> You don’t need to inform anyone to visit Australia because AHC can always locate you in their system by your passport location. They don’t put your application on hold only they ask you to be offshore when they open your file. You can always check your fly status by calling them just to be make sure that application is in process. I would suggest you to keep your agent in loop because he is first contact for department they can call him anytime.
> 
> Cheers..


Hello VJ,

Hope you are doing well 

Just a question to ask, i know we both have brought our spouse's on TV to Australia.. We are also intending to go offshore when 309 gets granted however when we called AHC to get an idea as to how long will it take from the time when my partner is notified to step offshore till visa to be granted so that i can plan my time off from work, AHC told us it will take 2-3weeks for the visa to be granted after the applicant is been advised to step offshore  is that really true?? PLease advise if you have heard otherwise


----------



## miles apart

RockMeOn said:


> You indeed were right my friends, thanks a lot


Congratulations RockMeOn:clap2:


----------



## tijorus

MeShetty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be applying for my spouse visa (309) very soon, for the same, i have 2 doubts:
> 
> 1. Is it a mandate that both of us should have the spouse name in our passports?
> 
> 2. For a PCC, will I need my spouse's passport as well?


Hi MeShetty,

It's not mandatory for you to have the Spouse Name in your passports. Have your marriage certificate handy if you have got that already. That will take care of this.

Yes, you will need your spouse's original Passport for PCC

My suggestion is based on what I have done for my Spouse when we applied for 309 & PCC in March 2012. 

Thanks
Tijorus


----------



## kk_1616

miles apart said:


> Hello VJ,
> 
> Hope you are doing well
> 
> Just a question to ask, i know we both have brought our spouse's on TV to Australia.. We are also intending to go offshore when 309 gets granted however when we called AHC to get an idea as to how long will it take from the time when my partner is notified to step offshore till visa to be granted so that i can plan my time off from work, AHC told us it will take 2-3weeks for the visa to be granted after the applicant is been advised to step offshore  is that really true?? PLease advise if you have heard otherwise


Hi mate,
I am sailing in the same boat as you guys are.
To my knowledge, that is not the case and it only takes about 5-7 workings days (could be even less if you are lucky). But 2-3 weeks is impractical, but you never know.
So it is better to confirm this with CO rather than just asking phone operator. CO should answer you on this when they ask you to go offshore.


----------



## VJKD

kk_1616 said:


> Hi mate,
> I am sailing in the same boat as you guys are.
> To my knowledge, that is not the case and it only takes about 5-7 workings days (could be even less if you are lucky). But 2-3 weeks is impractical, but you never know.
> So it is better to confirm this with CO rather than just asking phone operator. CO should answer you on this when they ask you to go offshore.


Hi

I am not even sure about this. My agent recommend that its just matter of communication between you and CO. he said we can request to SCO officer and offshore for a day would be sufficient so i took agent's words and believe that they can sort something with SCO.


----------



## LonelySoul

Hey RockMeOn can u plz edit the spreadsheet ... We lodged our application at VFS Chandigarh not new Delhi ... Sorry didn't give u full info. Thanks


----------



## RockMeOn

venkat1987 said:


> Hi Rockmeon,
> 
> Also with our hindu marriage, we did our rituals in our house with all garland exchange and homam. I have photos of that but its taken in home. Also I have some ring exchange photos and reception photos. Is that fine if i submit them if they ask for photos? I have also submitted document of hindu marriage act with marriage certificate. Will that be fine?
> 
> Cheers



Hi Venkat,

If you have pics of Homam and Garland Exchange, it should be alright then.


----------



## jagha86

Hi rockon me.. My dol is 23rd dec 2011.. I called AHC.. They told me that CO is processing my doc & to wait for some more time.. I noticed some 1 in the forum before told me that my file is may be considered as high priority.. I dono what is the diff between normal & high priority.. Can u pls reply me & gimme some idea..?


----------



## RockMeOn

jagha86 said:


> Hi rockon me.. My dol is 23rd dec 2011.. I called AHC.. They told me that CO is processing my doc & to wait for some more time.. I noticed some 1 in the forum before told me that my file is may be considered as high priority.. I dono what is the diff between normal & high priority.. Can u pls reply me & gimme some idea..?


Hi Jagha,

I think someone just wanted to say that because you have been waiting since longer than everyone (per the spreadsheet) so you should be given high priority to process you visa. Most applicants are getting their visa grant within 6-7 months of time frame but quite strange that it has been over 9 months to you and still they are not giving you any convincing response.

I don't know much detail of your case (was there any complexity in your case - such as difficulty in providing the supporting documents including pics etc?), but frankly speaking its quite unfair with you that you are waiting for the visa since last 9+ months.

I hope you get the visa soon...all the best!


----------



## jagha86

RockMeOn said:


> Hi Jagha,
> 
> I think someone just wanted to say that because you have been waiting since longer than everyone (per the spreadsheet) so you should be given high priority to process you visa. Most applicants are getting their visa grant within 6-7 months of time frame but quite strange that it has been over 9 months to you and still they are not giving you any convincing response.
> 
> I don't know much detail of your case (was there any complexity in your case - such as difficulty in providing the supporting documents including pics etc?), but frankly speaking its quite unfair with you that you are waiting for the visa since last 9+ months.
> 
> I hope you get the visa soon...all the best!


I gave all the documents & photos what they asked for mate.. I submitted the extra documents on end of July & my wife's document has been sent from Australia by 22nd of July... My agent sent it through normal mail it seems.. It has reached AHC by 21st of august.. Thts the only delay.. Maybe thts the delay..? How would I know that my file has sent to SCO..?


----------



## RockMeOn

jagha86 said:


> I gave all the documents & photos what they asked for mate.. I submitted the extra documents on end of July & my wife's document has been sent from Australia by 22nd of July... My agent sent it through normal mail it seems.. It has reached AHC by 21st of august.. Thts the only delay.. Maybe thts the delay..? How would I know that my file has sent to SCO..?


Oh so the delay was actually from your side! Now one would hope that they won't delay it anymore and process your file ASAP.

Most of the time they don't notify you whether the file has been forwarded to the SCO, but you can always give them a call and ask this que straight up. 

All the best to you guys...


----------



## MeShetty

Hi Tijorus

Thanks a lot 
So how much time did it take for you to get the visa? What I understand seeing the posts in these forum is that it takes a minimum of 6 months right?

Rgds
MeShetty



tijorus said:


> Hi MeShetty,
> 
> It's not mandatory for you to have the Spouse Name in your passports. Have your marriage certificate handy if you have got that already. That will take care of this.
> 
> Yes, you will need your spouse's original Passport for PCC
> 
> My suggestion is based on what I have done for my Spouse when we applied for 309 & PCC in March 2012.
> 
> Thanks
> Tijorus


----------



## jagha86

RockMeOn said:


> Oh so the delay was actually from your side! Now one would hope that they won't delay it anymore and process your file ASAP.
> 
> Most of the time they don't notify you whether the file has been forwarded to the SCO, but you can always give them a call and ask this que straight up.
> 
> All the best to you guys...


Hoping so mate..!!!! Thnk u so much... Coomgrats for ur visa mate.. When ever I called them they replied me that MY FILE IS IN UNDER PROCESS & MY CO IS NOT AVAILABLE..


----------



## tijorus

MeShetty said:


> Hi Tijorus
> 
> Thanks a lot
> So how much time did it take for you to get the visa? What I understand seeing the posts in these forum is that it takes a minimum of 6 months right?
> 
> Rgds
> MeShetty


Hi MeShetty,

I am still waiting for the visa decision to be made for my wife. We applied in March 2012, and we are in the 6th Month now. Going by everyone's experience in this forum, it looks like most of the visas were granted in 6-7 months. However there were cases where someone had got it in 4 months too (not sure what they had done different to others). I think its fair to assume a time frame of 6-7 months for a 309 processing at the moment.

Thanks
Tijorus


----------



## MeShetty

Hi Tijorus

All the best for your visa. I have another query, did ur wife apply for a travel visa while waiting for her spouse visa? 

Rgds
MeShetty




tijorus said:


> Hi MeShetty,
> 
> I am still waiting for the visa decision to be made for my wife. We applied in March 2012, and we are in the 6th Month now. Going by everyone's experience in this forum, it looks like most of the visas were granted in 6-7 months. However there were cases where someone had got it in 4 months too (not sure what they had done different to others). I think its fair to assume a time frame of 6-7 months for a 309 processing at the moment.
> 
> Thanks
> Tijorus


----------



## tijorus

MeShetty said:


> Hi Tijorus
> 
> All the best for your visa. I have another query, did ur wife apply for a travel visa while waiting for her spouse visa?
> 
> Rgds
> MeShetty


Hi MeShetty,

Yes, My wife applied for a tourist visa after we submitted our 309 application. She was granted the tourist visa promptly and she came over to Australia on the Tourist Visa. She is due to return back soon and I am really hoping she gets her 309 Visa this month by the time she is back in India.

Thanks
Tijorus


----------



## damselindistress

RockMeOn said:


> Hi Venkat,
> 
> If you have pics of Homam and Garland Exchange, it should be alright then.


Hi RockMeON,

Wow that's something I didn't know. But I think registered marriage (without the Hindu rituals) are accepted by the AHC.

We got married in the court (without the rituals) and then applied for my spouse visa. We sent pics of this event with our parents present. The wedding with all the rituals happened 3 months after the lodgement so we never sent any of those pics. Our CO too never asked for any additional pics/relationship proofs!

Infact it is now that I know people are even asked for their wedding DVD! Anyhow I am in the last leg of my processing now and I really hope they don't ask these things now. If they do I can provide them with the pics and dvd but then that will unnecessarily delay my application :/

Also did you just send your wife's passport for stamping without the CO asking for it? We wanted to send the passport too but our CO explicitly said that we send it only when asked for.


----------



## RockMeOn

damselindistress said:


> Hi RockMeON,
> 
> Wow that's something I didn't know. But I think registered marriage (without the Hindu rituals) are accepted by the AHC.
> 
> We got married in the court (without the rituals) and then applied for my spouse visa. We sent pics of this event with our parents present. The wedding with all the rituals happened 3 months after the lodgement so we never sent any of those pics. Our CO too never asked for any additional pics/relationship proofs!
> 
> Infact it is now that I know people are even asked for their wedding DVD! Anyhow I am in the last leg of my processing now and I really hope they don't ask these things now. If they do I can provide them with the pics and dvd but then that will unnecessarily delay my application :/
> 
> Also did you just send your wife's passport for stamping without the CO asking for it? We wanted to send the passport too but our CO explicitly said that we send it only when asked for.



Well, I didn't mean that pics will be enough - of course Marriage Certificate (MC) from the municipal is a must. But as far as I know - on the basis of the MC alone you can't prove your marriage so you need to have all the pics and the certificate as well. 

We just sent the passport without our CO's concern and he didn't mind it... but if you CO has specifically mentioned not to - then you better don't send it.


----------



## damselindistress

RockMeOn said:


> Well, I didn't mean that pics will be enough - of course Marriage Certificate (MC) from the municipal is a must. But as far as I know - on the basis of the MC alone you can't prove your marriage so you need to have all the pics and the certificate as well.
> 
> We just sent the passport without our CO's concern and he didn't mind it... but if you CO has specifically mentioned not to - then you better don't send it.


Righto..Thanks


----------



## MeShetty

Hi Tijorus

Did u apply for both the 309 visa and TV at the same time? 
I am sorry for troubling u with so many questions. I will be submitting my 309 application some time this month, so getting anxious over small small things  Making a checklist of documents needed for the same, so im getting so many questions. 

Rgds
MeShetty




tijorus said:


> Hi MeShetty,
> 
> Yes, My wife applied for a tourist visa after we submitted our 309 application. She was granted the tourist visa promptly and she came over to Australia on the Tourist Visa. She is due to return back soon and I am really hoping she gets her 309 Visa this month by the time she is back in India.
> 
> Thanks
> Tijorus


----------



## tijorus

MeShetty said:


> Hi Tijorus
> 
> Did u apply for both the 309 visa and TV at the same time?
> I am sorry for troubling u with so many questions. I will be submitting my 309 application some time this month, so getting anxious over small small things  Making a checklist of documents needed for the same, so im getting so many questions.
> 
> Rgds
> MeShetty


Hi MeShetty,

We submitted the 309 in March and tourist visa in May. Good luck with your application. As you must have seen, everyone in this forum is very helpful with advice, so do ask all your questions in this forum, in case if you have any doubts.

Thanks
Tijorus


----------



## RockMeOn

Hello All,

I have added a spouse visa checklist in the spread-sheet. Hopefully it will help people gathering all the info in order.

Keep Rocking


----------



## 309/100

RockMeOn said:


> Normally your Passport is more than enough for your photo ID including the proof of your birth but in case of immigration they give more importance to the birth certificate. I wouldn't risk waiting for the CO to ask for one - rather try to get this from your council (where you were born) in advance so that doesn't cause unnecessary delay in processing your file.
> 
> Its not too difficult to get the Birth Cert. from India, if you are not currently in India then you may ask you Parents who can do this for you.


Thanks, I am in India (Chennai), can you please tell me where I can get my birth cert from?


----------



## kevti85

Hi Guys,

Can anyone suggest me abt Tourist Visa.. I am planning to apply TV aftr i lodged 309/100 in July..

I have hired an agent for TV & she says that i need to get Travel insurance done for Tourist Visa & also give a detailed itinerary...I have never heard of Travel Insurance for TV before...Can anyone pls share the exact chklist for Tourist Visa specially those who applied after 309/100 lodgement

Regards,


----------



## kk_1616

kevti85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone suggest me abt Tourist Visa.. I am planning to apply TV aftr i lodged 309/100 in July..
> 
> I have hired an agent for TV & she says that i need to get Travel insurance done for Tourist Visa & also give a detailed itinerary...I have never heard of Travel Insurance for TV before...Can anyone pls share the exact chklist for Tourist Visa specially those who applied after 309/100 lodgement
> 
> Regards,


Travel insurance is not mandatory (100% sure about this). 
You also don't need to buy ticket or show them your detailed itinerary. You just have to let them know your intended date of travel and that you fill out on the form.
I will post checklist later when I get home.

Additional info for users who have lodged or are going to lodge TV:

As you guys have applied for 309/100, it is obvious that your spouse is either PR of Aus or Australian citizen (correct me if I am wrong).
So being spouse of a PR/citizen of australia and have applied for subclass 309, you are eligible to get a short term medicare card ( medical insurance provided by government of australia ). So once you are in australia you can go to medicare office, fill out the form, provide your passport, your spouse's passport and marriage certificate so they will issue Medicare card.
It is always good to have it coz u neva know when something might go wrong and you hurt yourself. + ITS FREE...


----------



## divs

Hi everyone,

I got my Visa grant email today!!! yay yay
DOL:12/03/2012
Date of visa grant: 11/09/2012

All other details are already present in the spreadsheet.
All the best to everyone waiting for their visas

Divs


----------



## crazeepal

Hi RockMeOn,

Congratulations on your wife's visa grant!  

I'm new to this forum. My details are:
DOL:13/08/2012
CO:not assigned

We've actually applied for the Prospective Marriage Visa(PMV:subclass 300), since our wedding is not before dec, and we wanted to speed up the visa process. We were thinking of letting our CO(once assigned) know about our impending marriage and then provide them with the ceritifcate etc. in Dec, when the event happens. Do you reckon, doing this, would lengthen our waiting time?

We've provided a lengthy file detailing our relationship history etc.

Does anybody in this forum, have any experience with the PMV. Please advise.

Cheers,
crazeepal


----------



## kk_1616

crazeepal said:


> Hi RockMeOn,
> 
> Congratulations on your wife's visa grant!
> 
> I'm new to this forum. My details are:
> DOL:13/08/2012
> CO:not assigned
> 
> We've actually applied for the Prospective Marriage Visa(PMV:subclass 300), since our wedding is not before dec, and we wanted to speed up the visa process. We were thinking of letting our CO(once assigned) know about our impending marriage and then provide them with the ceritifcate etc. in Dec, when the event happens. Do you reckon, doing this, would lengthen our waiting time?
> 
> We've provided a lengthy file detailing our relationship history etc.
> 
> Does anybody in this forum, have any experience with the PMV. Please advise.
> 
> Cheers,
> crazeepal


As you r online, can u quickly answer that where r u going to marry, in India or Australia?


----------



## crazeepal

kk_1616 said:


> As you r online, can u quickly answer that where r u going to marry, in India or Australia?


In India,first...and if we are granted the PMV and it's not converted into the partner visa, then would need to do it in Australia,as well.


----------



## kevti85

kk_1616 said:


> Travel insurance is not mandatory (100% sure about this).
> You also don't need to buy ticket or show them your detailed itinerary. You just have to let them know your intended date of travel and that you fill out on the form.
> I will post checklist later when I get home.
> 
> Additional info for users who have lodged or are going to lodge TV:
> 
> As you guys have applied for 309/100, it is obvious that your spouse is either PR of Aus or Australian citizen (correct me if I am wrong).
> So being spouse of a PR/citizen of australia and have applied for subclass 309, you are eligible to get a short term medicare card ( medical insurance provided by government of australia ). So once you are in australia you can go to medicare office, fill out the form, provide your passport, your spouse's passport and marriage certificate so they will issue Medicare card.
> It is always good to have it coz u neva know when something might go wrong and you hurt yourself. + ITS FREE...


Hi kk_16,

Thanks a lot for the prompt help on the info..I will await the checklist for TV from you.

Also will definitely keep in mind about the Medicare Card

Regards,


----------



## MeShetty

Hi Tijorus

Yeah you are right. 
Everyone in this forum us really very helpful with advice, and it always aids in getting advice from people who have gone thru the whole process. 
Good luck for your wife's visa 

Rgds
MeShetty




tijorus said:


> Hi MeShetty,
> 
> We submitted the 309 in March and tourist visa in May. Good luck with your application. As you must have seen, everyone in this forum is very helpful with advice, so do ask all your questions in this forum, in case if you have any doubts.
> 
> Thanks
> Tijorus


----------



## RockMeOn

309/100 said:


> Thanks, I am in India (Chennai), can you please tell me where I can get my birth cert from?


You need to get it from the city council where you were born. Go with all your residential address proof and photo ID etc and talk to the clerk.


----------



## dreamzz

kk_1616 said:


> Travel insurance is not mandatory (100% sure about this).
> As you guys have applied for 309/100, it is obvious that your spouse is either PR of Aus or Australian citizen (correct me if I am wrong).
> So being spouse of a PR/citizen of australia and have applied for subclass 309, you are eligible to get a short term medicare card ( medical insurance provided by government of australia ). So once you are in australia you can go to medicare office, fill out the form, provide your passport, your spouse's passport and marriage certificate so they will issue Medicare card.
> It is always good to have it coz u neva know when something might go wrong and you hurt yourself. + ITS FREE...


That is quite an info. was not knowing about it. thanks for sharing.


----------



## kavi

divs said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my Visa grant email today!!! yay yay
> DOL:12/03/2012
> Date of visa grant: 11/09/2012
> 
> All other details are already present in the spreadsheet.
> All the best to everyone waiting for their visas
> 
> Divs


Congrats divs!!! Dats a first good news in dis week...hav a great life


----------



## kk_1616

crazeepal said:


> In India,first...and if we are granted the PMV and it's not converted into the partner visa, then would need to do it in Australia,as well.


So that means, it possible to convert PVM to Partner Visa. ( good to know)
Anyways, i would like to inform you ( in case if you are not aware) that you can apply for subclass 309 even before your marriage, all you need to do is provide documents showing that you bot are either engaged or in a relationship. And that you are marrying soon.
Then when you get married, you can provide marriage photos, certificates and stuff.. 
So you can also consider applying 309.


----------



## kavi

divs said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my Visa grant email today!!! yay yay
> DOL:12/03/2012
> Date of visa grant: 11/09/2012
> 
> All other details are already present in the spreadsheet.
> All the best to everyone waiting for their visas
> 
> Divs


Congrats divs!!! Hav an osm life in oz land


----------



## kk_1616

dreamzz said:


> That is quite an info. was not knowing about it. thanks for sharing.


My Pleasure.


----------



## crazeepal

kk_1616 said:


> So that means, it possible to convert PVM to Partner Visa. ( good to know)
> Anyways, i would like to inform you ( in case if you are not aware) that you can apply for subclass 309 even before your marriage, all you need to do is provide documents showing that you bot are either engaged or in a relationship. And that you are marrying soon.
> Then when you get married, you can provide marriage photos, certificates and stuff..
> So you can also consider applying 309.


Hi kk_1616,

Thank u for your reply. But there's no scope for us to apply for 309 anymore, have already applied for 300, in August! 

rgrds


----------



## damselindistress

kk_1616 said:


> So that means, it possible to convert PVM to Partner Visa. ( good to know)
> Anyways, i would like to inform you ( in case if you are not aware) that you can apply for subclass 309 even before your marriage, all you need to do is provide documents showing that you bot are either engaged or in a relationship. And that you are marrying soon.
> Then when you get married, you can provide marriage photos, certificates and stuff..
> So you can also consider applying 309.


As far as I know PMV doesn't get converted into partner visa. I have a friend applying for PMV and she plans to go to Aus get married there again and then apply for a partner visa. The only problem with this is you pay twice the amount coz you apply twice - first for 300 and then for 309. Otherwise the PMV and partner visa gives the spouse the same benefits (work rights etc.) and also the PMV takes a little less time than partner visa - Again on the website the time for both is same but people have experiences lesser processing times.


----------



## MeShetty

Hi All

I am newbie to this forum..... Im in the process of filing my 309/100 visa application. 

I was just trying to gather proofs/ evidences for my 309 visa, and Im kinda stuck in this topic, "*Evidence of Genuine and Continuing Relationship*.. 
_
The booklet says, " You and your partner must each provide a statement or statutory declaration regarding the history of your relationship... The statements written by you and your partner can be on ordinary writing paper or a statutory declaration form._ " 

1. Is it sufficient that we give the required details on an ordinary paper, and sign them or is it a mandate for a statutory declaration form? 
2. Where do I find the statutory declaration form? 
3. As per my understanding, all the proofs which we submit needs to be attested by a notary, am I right or am I missing something.

Rgds
MeShetty


----------



## Guest

kk_1616 said:


> Travel insurance is not mandatory (100% sure about this).
> You also don't need to buy ticket or show them your detailed itinerary. You just have to let them know your intended date of travel and that you fill out on the form.
> I will post checklist later when I get home.
> 
> Additional info for users who have lodged or are going to lodge TV:
> 
> As you guys have applied for 309/100, it is obvious that your spouse is either PR of Aus or Australian citizen (correct me if I am wrong).
> *So being spouse of a PR/citizen of australia and have applied for subclass 309, you are eligible to get a short term medicare card ( medical insurance provided by government of australia ). So once you are in australia you can go to medicare office, fill out the form, provide your passport, your spouse's passport and marriage certificate so they will issue Medicare card.*
> It is always good to have it coz u neva know when something might go wrong and you hurt yourself. + ITS FREE...


 You are wrong, medicare is only available to those who have applied onshore for the 801/100 spouse visa and to those who have already been granted the 309 and are living in Australia before they get the 100.

The tourist visa checklist where it specifically states you need to prove evidence of insurance when requested. http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/_pdf/676-visa-checklist.pdf It also says you need to provide evidence you will return home, hence why they ask for a return ticket. But you will also notice it says other evidence may be required. Meaning they can request what they want from you to prove you are a genuine tourist. 

I had to provide insurance details and the UK has a reciprocal agreement with Australia so would have had free treatment anyway but it was requested so had to be provided.


----------



## jagha86

309/100 said:


> Thanks, I am in India (Chennai), can you please tell me where I can get my birth cert from?


Hey am also from chennai.. U should get the birth certificate from municipal office of the city where u born..


----------



## jagha86

divs said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my Visa grant email today!!! yay yay
> DOL:12/03/2012
> Date of visa grant: 11/09/2012
> 
> All other details are already present in the spreadsheet.
> All the best to everyone waiting for their visas
> 
> Divs


Congrats mate... All the best.. Happy for u..


----------



## kk_1616

_shel said:


> You are wrong, medicare is only available to those who have applied onshore for the 801/100 spouse visa and to those who have already been granted the 309 and are living in Australia before they get the 100.
> 
> The tourist visa checklist where it specifically states you need to prove evidence of insurance when requested. http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/_pdf/676-visa-checklist.pdf It also says you need to provide evidence you will return home, hence why they ask for a return ticket. But you will also notice it says other evidence may be required. Meaning they can request what they want from you to prove you are a genuine tourist.
> 
> I had to provide insurance details and the UK has a reciprocal agreement with Australia so would have had free treatment anyway but it was requested so had to be provided.


Hi _shel,
I respect your creditability and know you have been on this forum much longer than I have.

BUT I am sharing my personal experience.
My wife has applied for 309 and she is in Australia on TV and she has already got a medicare card ( believe it or not, but it is true).

My wife did not take any travel insurance when she came down here and there was no problem getting TV or coming down here.

She did buy return ticket but I know few people who travelled to Australia on TV on a one way ticket.

I will visit the link that you have provided and double check but this my personal experience.


----------



## miles apart

hello 309/100,
If your birth is registered, then you can get your birth certificate simply by following this link Welcome to Corporation of Chennai 
enter your birth details and you will get the certificate and moreover you dont have to attest it as its the true copy from the corporation of chennai 
Goodluck


----------



## kk_1616

kevti85 said:


> Hi kk_16,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the prompt help on the info..I will await the checklist for TV from you.
> 
> Also will definitely keep in mind about the Medicare Card
> 
> Regards,


For TV document checklist visit the link please...

http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/_pdf/676-visa-checklist.pdf


----------



## kk_1616

damselindistress said:


> As far as I know PMV doesn't get converted into partner visa. I have a friend applying for PMV and she plans to go to Aus get married there again and then apply for a partner visa. The only problem with this is you pay twice the amount coz you apply twice - first for 300 and then for 309. Otherwise the PMV and partner visa gives the spouse the same benefits (work rights etc.) and also the PMV takes a little less time than partner visa - Again on the website the time for both is same but people have experiences lesser processing times.


I suspected that.. so Crazeepal needs to keep this in my that he/she won't be able to convert it to 309 from PVM..

I am clear on this now. Thanks.

And for Carzeepal, as you have applied for PVM, I believe you may have to marry in Australia irrespective of whether you are married in India or not. Please have a check on that.
Thanks damselindistress


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

Hi Rockmeon,

Can you please provide your input as to what time frame I am looking for my wife's 309 visa to arrive ? I see that my details are updated on the spreadsheet - thanks a lot for that 😃😊


----------



## kk_1616

_shel said:


> You are wrong, medicare is only available to those who have applied onshore for the 801/100 spouse visa and to those who have already been granted the 309 and are living in Australia before they get the 100.
> 
> * The tourist visa checklist where it specifically states you need to prove evidence of insurance when requested.* http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/_pdf/676-visa-checklist.pdf It also says you need to provide evidence you will return home, hence why they ask for a return ticket. But you will also notice it says other evidence may be required. Meaning they can request what they want from you to prove you are a genuine tourist.
> 
> I had to provide insurance details and the UK has a reciprocal agreement with Australia so would have had free treatment anyway but it was requested so had to be provided.


"Evidence of medical/travel insurance. This may be in the form of travel insurance or medical/hospital cover and must cover the cost of any treatment in Australia. Do not March purchase medical/travel insurance until you are requested to provide it. "
This means you need to purchase it only if they ask for it.
and you just need to show that you have incentive to return to home country. That can be showed by your on going job or study, or a big investment property on you back home. But I do know that sometimes airline people create drama on this and ask for return ticket.
So it is good to have return ticket to avoid any hassle.


----------



## 309/100

kk_1616 said:


> Hi _shel,
> I respect your creditability and know you have been on this forum much longer than I have.
> 
> BUT I am sharing my personal experience.
> My wife has applied for 309 and she is in Australia on TV and she has already got a medicare card ( believe it or not, but it is true).
> 
> My wife did not take any travel insurance when she came down here and there was no problem getting TV or coming down here.
> 
> She did buy return ticket but I know few people who travelled to Australia on TV on a one way ticket.
> 
> I will visit the link that you have provided and double check but this my personal experience.


This is what I read in the check list

"Evidence of medical/travel insurance. This may be in the form of travel insurance or 
medical/hospital cover and must cover the cost of any treatment in Australia. *Do not purchase medical/travel insurance until you are requested to provide it*"


----------



## MeShetty

Hi Tijorus

I was just trying to gather proofs/ evidences for my 309 visa, and Im kinda stuck in this topic, "Evidence of Genuine and Continuing Relationship.. 

The booklet says, " You and your partner must each provide a statement or statutory declaration regarding the history of your relationship... The statements written by you and your partner can be on ordinary writing paper or a statutory declaration form. " 

1. Is it sufficient that we give the required details on an ordinary paper, and sign them or is it a mandate for a statutory declaration form? 
2. Where do I find the statutory declaration form? 
3. As per my understanding, all the proofs which we submit needs to be attested by a notary, am I right or am I missing something.

Rgds
MeShetty





tijorus said:


> Hi MeShetty,
> 
> We submitted the 309 in March and tourist visa in May. Good luck with your application. As you must have seen, everyone in this forum is very helpful with advice, so do ask all your questions in this forum, in case if you have any doubts.
> 
> Thanks
> Tijorus


----------



## kk_1616

MeShetty said:


> Hi Tijorus
> 
> I was just trying to gather proofs/ evidences for my 309 visa, and Im kinda stuck in this topic, "Evidence of Genuine and Continuing Relationship..
> 
> The booklet says, " You and your partner must each provide a statement or statutory declaration regarding the history of your relationship... The statements written by you and your partner can be on ordinary writing paper or a statutory declaration form. "
> 
> 1. Is it sufficient that we give the required details on an ordinary paper, and sign them or is it a mandate for a statutory declaration form?
> 2. Where do I find the statutory declaration form?
> 3. As per my understanding, all the proofs which we submit needs to be attested by a notary, am I right or am I missing something.
> 
> Rgds
> MeShetty


1. you do not need stat. Declaration. so get a normal paper write or type on it , sign and you are done.
2. Again, no Statutory declaration is required.
3. No need to be notary certified. but make sure you have your sign on it and not a photocopy/print copy of a signed letter.


----------



## damselindistress

MeShetty said:


> Hi Tijorus
> 
> I was just trying to gather proofs/ evidences for my 309 visa, and Im kinda stuck in this topic, "Evidence of Genuine and Continuing Relationship..
> 
> The booklet says, " You and your partner must each provide a statement or statutory declaration regarding the history of your relationship... The statements written by you and your partner can be on ordinary writing paper or a statutory declaration form. "
> 
> 1. Is it sufficient that we give the required details on an ordinary paper, and sign them or is it a mandate for a statutory declaration form?
> 2. Where do I find the statutory declaration form?
> 3. As per my understanding, all the proofs which we submit needs to be attested by a notary, am I right or am I missing something.
> 
> Rgds
> MeShetty


1, You write it all on an ordinary paper and sign it yourself.
2. No stat form needed for you. 
3. All proofs need to be certified copies. Attested by any govt. official. Notary not required.

Happy applying!


----------



## bmsm

Congrats Mate!! Looks like they giving exactly on 6th month day.. I really dont know wat they achieving if they hold the application.. Any way congrats once again 


divs said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my Visa grant email today!!! yay yay
> DOL:12/03/2012
> Date of visa grant: 11/09/2012
> 
> All other details are already present in the spreadsheet.
> All the best to everyone waiting for their visas
> 
> Divs


----------



## tijorus

MeShetty said:


> Hi Tijorus
> 
> I was just trying to gather proofs/ evidences for my 309 visa, and Im kinda stuck in this topic, "Evidence of Genuine and Continuing Relationship..
> 
> The booklet says, " You and your partner must each provide a statement or statutory declaration regarding the history of your relationship... The statements written by you and your partner can be on ordinary writing paper or a statutory declaration form. "
> 
> 1. Is it sufficient that we give the required details on an ordinary paper, and sign them or is it a mandate for a statutory declaration form?
> 2. Where do I find the statutory declaration form?
> 3. As per my understanding, all the proofs which we submit needs to be attested by a notary, am I right or am I missing something.
> 
> Rgds
> MeShetty


Hi MeShetty,

The statement by you and your spouse can be written on ordinary paper and signed. AHC will accept that. You don't have to use a Statutory Declaration Form. However if you wanted to have a look at a sample, then here is a link to the doc.

Statutory declarations

The proofs to support your Genuine and Continuing relationship like Photos, Phone Bills, Emails, Chat History are not required to be attested. However Copies of things like Bank Statements, Property Docs and any other Financial Docs are always better if attested, and its sufficient to be attested by a Gazetted Officer in India or a Australian Justice of Peace in case if you are submitting any Australian Docs.

Hope this helps

Thanks
Tijorus


----------



## damselindistress

damselindistress said:


> 1, You write it all on an ordinary paper and sign it yourself.
> 2. No stat form needed for you.
> 3. All proofs need to be certified copies. Attested by any govt. official. Notary not required.
> 
> Happy applying!


Sorry I mistook proofs for bank statements etc. Your relationship proofs (pics, chat history, phone bills etc.) needn't be attested.


----------



## MeShetty

Hi ...
Thanku so much for the clarification ... 
Have another doubt  We are planning to submit my spouse's bank statement , his pay slips from his company, letter from his company confirming his annual salary and his employment there, so do these documents also have to be attested? 
And another clarification what I need is, my spouse is working in Oz from past 6 months, so how can he submit tax assesment proofs? Will Tax assesment proofs from India suffice?

Rgds




damselindistress said:


> Sorry I mistook proofs for bank statements etc. Your relationship proofs (pics, chat history, phone bills etc.) needn't be attested.


----------



## kk_1616

MeShetty said:


> Hi ...
> Thanku so much for the clarification ...
> Have another doubt  We are planning to submit my spouse's bank statement , his pay slips from his company, letter from his company confirming his annual salary and his employment there, so do these documents also have to be attested?
> And another clarification what I need is, my spouse is working in Oz from past 6 months, so how can he submit tax assesment proofs? Will Tax assesment proofs from India suffice?
> 
> R


----------



## damselindistress

MeShetty said:


> Hi ...
> Thanku so much for the clarification ...
> Have another doubt  We are planning to submit my spouse's bank statement , his pay slips from his company, letter from his company confirming his annual salary and his employment there, so do these documents also have to be attested?
> And another clarification what I need is, my spouse is working in Oz from past 6 months, so how can he submit tax assesment proofs? Will Tax assesment proofs from India suffice?
> 
> Rgds


Hi MeShetty,

Pay slips from the company and the letter will anyway be original on company letter head. And bank statements too will be original. You don't need to attest these. What you need to attest is copies of documents like birthbcertificate, passport, pan card.

If you have a current tax return filed in Aus like you just said (for the 6 months that he is there) you can include that plus tax returns filed in India for the last 2 years is good. My case is similar, my partner was in India for 2 years when we filed.


----------



## angelangel

crazeepal said:


> Hi RockMeOn,
> 
> Congratulations on your wife's visa grant!
> 
> I'm new to this forum. My details are:
> DOL:13/08/2012
> CO:not assigned
> 
> We've actually applied for the Prospective Marriage Visa(PMV:subclass 300), since our wedding is not before dec, and we wanted to speed up the visa process. We were thinking of letting our CO(once assigned) know about our impending marriage and then provide them with the ceritifcate etc. in Dec, when the event happens. Do you reckon, doing this, would lengthen our waiting time?
> 
> We've provided a lengthy file detailing our relationship history etc.
> 
> Does anybody in this forum, have any experience with the PMV. Please advise.
> 
> Cheers,
> crazeepal


Hi , we did like this our Medicals, Pcc and everything was done before wedding and got visa after3 months of wedding, we applied for prospective marriage visa on 21 nov 2011 and got married on 5th feb and case was transferred from 300 to 309 on 14th feb co contacted us on 21st asked for pics and all that and got visa on 10th may ! It surely helps


----------



## Guest

Apologies for the late reply.

First of all. Congrats, Divs.

Jagha, please refer spreadsheet for details.

Kanchi Maiya, you might be right. Looks like decision ready file helps. I haven't done anything special to process my file faster.

Kevti,
I guess kk_1616 has provided you the checklist. I would also suggest to visit AHC New Delhi website as they have their own checklist which includes more information and requests the applicant to submit 'Form 54 Family Composition', among other things. Ideally, AHC will not request for Travel Insurance. I would also suggest to include a tentative itinerary. I suggest more information to support your application is good information.

FYI for all,
Applying for Visitor Visa while Partner Visa is in process does not impact on partner visa processing time.

My case:
Partner Visa and Visitor Visa were applied on the same day.
Traveled on one way ticket to Australia.
Returned to India after couple of months.
Was informed that file was queued for final decision on 06 August.
Applied for second tourist visa on 22 Aug.
Granted tourist visa on 24 Aug.
Passport received and Partner Visa granted back to back.

Hence, I feel if you meet all the minimum requirements for TV they will have to grant you TV. But this will require AHC to inform SCO via internal processes. Hence, this might help Partner Visa to process earlier then usual.
Anyways, this is just my guess.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest

Also in addition to above post.

I did not wait for HAP ID to do my medicals. I filled up form 26 and form 120 and took an appointment with relevant doctor. I requested doctor/nurse to include the VFS Acknowledgement/Receipt with both the forms to help AHC connect my Medical check outcome with partner visa.

Good luck to all

Cheers


----------



## damselindistress

AMGN said:


> Also in addition to above post.
> 
> I did not wait for HAP ID to do my medicals. I filled up form 26 and form 120 and took an appointment with relevant doctor. I requested doctor/nurse to include the VFS Acknowledgement/Receipt with both the forms to help AHC connect my Medical check outcome with partner visa.
> 
> Good luck to all
> 
> Cheers


Wow you were indeed superfast! That pretty much explains the grant in well, less than 5 months! Sweet! But then yeah doing your meds without the HAP ID will not always work. But worse that can happen is you do your meds again, which's not that big a deal. 
I want my VISA!!!


----------



## SydneySummons

angelangel said:


> Hi , we did like this our Medicals, Pcc and everything was done before wedding and got visa after3 months of wedding, we applied for prospective marriage visa on 21 nov 2011 and got married on 5th feb and case was transferred from 300 to 309 on 14th feb co contacted us on 21st asked for pics and all that and got visa on 10th may ! It surely helps


Hey Angel!!,

Thank u soo much for the clarification...makes life a lot easier for me now, that I've heard your actual experience with PMV!! 

Hopefully even our Visa won't be delayed, when we submit it for the transfer from 300 to 309.

Congratulations on your visa grant...I'm hoping my visa gets granted soon too!!:clap2:

Cheers!


----------



## SydneySummons

kk_1616 said:


> I suspected that.. so Crazeepal needs to keep this in my that he/she won't be able to convert it to 309 from PVM..
> 
> I am clear on this now. Thanks.
> 
> And for Carzeepal, as you have applied for PVM, I believe you may have to marry in Australia irrespective of whether you are married in India or not. Please have a check on that.
> Thanks damselindistress


Hi KK & Damselindistress,

Thanks for your replies. But I reckon, this is possible. PMV can be converted to Subclass 309, on provision of a change of circumstances doc and also the marriage evidence(certificate, photographs etc.).
Check Angelangel's reply below for confirmation on this.

Hope this helps others as well, who are considering applying for 300/309.

Cheers,


----------



## damselindistress

Hi RockMeOn,

I noticed my details aren't on the spreadsheet. Request you to add 'em.

DOL: 13th April 2012
CO Assigned : 13th June 2012
Additional Documents asked: PCC, Medicals
Additional Documents submitted: 29th June 2012
File forwarded to SCO: 5th July 2012

Thanks!!


----------



## stillwaiting

hello all


----------



## stillwaiting

Hi all,
I am in Australia at the moment on student visa. Logged de-facto spouse visa 309/100 in delhi VFS and still waiting.

DOL: 24 NOV 2011
CO Assigned: 17 JAN 2012
Additional doc supplied: 6 Mar 2012

Since that time when ever i check online it shows - your application is under process at australian high commission NEW DELHI.

## where is the spreadsheet that everyone is talking abt in form? Can i get a link to spreadsheet to check if i m on there??

PLS Help!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## RockMeOn

damselindistress said:


> Hi RockMeOn,
> 
> I noticed my details aren't on the spreadsheet. Request you to add 'em.
> 
> DOL: 13th April 2012
> CO Assigned : 13th June 2012
> Additional Documents asked: PCC, Medicals
> Additional Documents submitted: 29th June 2012
> File forwarded to SCO: 5th July 2012
> 
> Thanks!!


Your details are incomplete, it wouldn't add any value to the SS unless the CO code is known.


----------



## stillwaiting

Hi all,
I am in Australia at the moment on student visa. Lodged de-facto spouse visa 309/100 in delhi VFS and still waiting.

DOL: 24 NOV 2011
CO Assigned: 17 JAN 2012
Additional doc requested: Affidavits of parents and in-laws
Additional doc supplied: 6 Mar 2012
CO CODE: 1

Since that time when ever i check online it shows - your application is under process at australian high commission NEW DELHI.

## where is the spreadsheet that everyone is talking abt in form? Can i get a link to spreadsheet to check if i m on there??

PLS Help!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## pranjal_1234

stillwaiting said:


> Hi all,
> I am in Australia at the moment on student visa. Lodged de-facto spouse visa 309/100 in delhi VFS and still waiting.
> 
> DOL: 24 NOV 2011
> CO Assigned: 17 JAN 2012
> Additional doc requested: Affidavits of parents and in-laws
> Additional doc supplied: 6 Mar 2012
> CO CODE: 1
> 
> Since that time when ever i check online it shows - your application is under process at australian high commission NEW DELHI.
> 
> ## where is the spreadsheet that everyone is talking abt in form? Can i get a link to spreadsheet to check if i m on there??
> 
> PLS Help!!!!!
> 
> Thanks


Check the link in RockMeOn's post.


----------



## dreamzz

Hi guys,

Can you please help me with a sample format for 

"Affidavits from your and sponsor's parents to support your claim that your relationship is genuine and continuing"

and where can we get this done in chennai?

thanks!


----------



## kk_1616

SydneySummons said:


> Hi KK & Damselindistress,
> 
> Thanks for your replies. But I reckon, this is possible. PMV can be converted to Subclass 309, on provision of a change of circumstances doc and also the marriage evidence(certificate, photographs etc.).
> Check Angelangel's reply below for confirmation on this.
> 
> Hope this helps others as well, who are considering applying for 300/309.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks for sharing info...


----------



## kk_1616

dreamzz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you please help me with a sample format for
> 
> "Affidavits from your and sponsor's parents to support your claim that your relationship is genuine and continuing"
> 
> and where can we get this done in chennai?
> 
> thanks!


To my understanding there is no format for affidavits. You just have to go a lawyer and get your parents' and your partner's parents' statement on stamped paper stating that you have been in relation for such period and in deep love and blah blah blah.... and then notary stamps it and advocate signs it. 

You can get that done at any court in Chennai.


----------



## silentobs

kk_1616 said:


> To my understanding there is no format for affidavits. You just have to go a lawyer and get your parents' and your partner's parents' statement on stamped paper stating that you have been in relation for such period and in deep love and blah blah blah.... and then notary stamps it and advocate signs it.
> 
> You can get that done at any court in Chennai.


You don't have to get these (proof of relationship, history of relationship, etc) on stamp papers. 
Just print it out and have your parents(and anyone else who is writing these statements for you) sign them in front of a government official. You'd have to get a copy of their ID proofs (any ID proof accepted by govt in India will do) attested by the same official. Bank officers, school principals are among those who can attest these for you.
Same process as that for form 888 that you might be getting from Australian friends. In case you are not sure what to write for these statements, Form 888 from the DIAC website will give you an idea of the info they are looking for.


----------



## damselindistress

RockMeOn said:


> Your details are incomplete, it wouldn't add any value to the SS unless the CO code is known.


Oh..I don't wish to disclose the CO.
Anyway who the CO is doesn't matter IMHO. The file gets queued for final decision with the SCO which in turn decides the time taken for processing more than the CO.
Anyway it's cool!


----------



## sstalasta

*Adding spouse 309/100 visa application details*

My timeline is as follows:

Applied: 24 Aug 2012

Location: VFS Bengaluru

PCC: Along with application

Case Officer: Not allocated yet.

Time since: 21 days


----------



## dreamzz

damselindistress said:


> Anyway who the CO is doesn't matter IMHO. The file gets queued for final decision with the SCO which in turn decides the time taken for processing more than the CO.


I completely agree. Even I think talking about the CO name is not professional and ethical. 

If poeple wants to talk about their CO, they can always private message or take it off the forum. Mentioning the CO names on a public document is not fair and it is not going to help any one.

What is important is when the CO was assigned and not who the CO is.

My 2 cents!


----------



## silentobs

I just realised that my details on the spreadsheet have been removed (or hidden) for the same reason of not disclosing CO's name. I too don't see how the CO name adds value enough to be such a deciding factor. The very use of CO codes as opposed to names is a bit disconcerting personally.
That said, it takes effort to maintain the sheet, I respect that, and I'm cool with my details not being on it.


----------



## kevti85

kk_1616 said:


> "Evidence of medical/travel insurance. This may be in the form of travel insurance or medical/hospital cover and must cover the cost of any treatment in Australia. Do not March purchase medical/travel insurance until you are requested to provide it. "
> This means you need to purchase it only if they ask for it.
> and you just need to show that you have incentive to return to home country. That can be showed by your on going job or study, or a big investment property on you back home. But I do know that sometimes airline people create drama on this and ask for return ticket.
> So it is good to have return ticket to avoid any hassle.



Hi kk_1616,

Thanks a ton for the link... I jus want some clarifications if u cud help...

I am currently working & planning to apply for 3 mts TV. If i get 3 mts TV den i wl hav to resign my current job & go to aus on TV.. so i cant show my job as the incentive to return to india...Is my 309/100 Visa application nt enuf to prove as an incentive dat i wud return fr visa stamping of course.... Also i cant book my travel tickets cos i wud nt know wen i wl be givn TV...

If anyone cud pls shed sum light on this... Calling for help from those who spouses are on TV currently with 309/100 visa application... 

Regards,


----------



## Kungiboombi

silentobs said:


> I just realised that my details on the spreadsheet have been removed (or hidden) for the same reason of not disclosing CO's name. I too don't see how the CO name adds value enough to be such a deciding factor. The very use of CO codes as opposed to names is a bit disconcerting personally.
> That said, it takes effort to maintain the sheet, I respect that, and I'm cool with my details not being on it.



Cool, same for me, I am ok with it.
Co name does not help much..
Dates matter.
Rockmeon ,we respect ur efforts.... But this s why we feel.
Co name is a added advantage , but it's ok with those who don't want to share it.


----------



## MeShetty

Hey Hi...
Thanks so much for the clarifications  
Good luck!!

Rgds




damselindistress said:


> Hi MeShetty,
> 
> Pay slips from the company and the letter will anyway be original on company letter head. And bank statements too will be original. You don't need to attest these. What you need to attest is copies of documents like birthbcertificate, passport, pan card.
> 
> If you have a current tax return filed in Aus like you just said (for the 6 months that he is there) you can include that plus tax returns filed in India for the last 2 years is good. My case is similar, my partner was in India for 2 years when we filed.


----------



## gks

Hi everyone


I am new to this forum and Please Update my Details

DOL- 19/03/2012
Location- Chandigarh
CO Assigned date- 11/05/2012
Name of the CO- 8
Additional Documents Required- PCC and Medical
Visa Grant Date- 13/09/2012

All the best to everyone who are waiting for their visas


----------



## SydneySummons

angelangel said:


> Hi , we did like this our Medicals, Pcc and everything was done before wedding and got visa after3 months of wedding, we applied for prospective marriage visa on 21 nov 2011 and got married on 5th feb and case was transferred from 300 to 309 on 14th feb co contacted us on 21st asked for pics and all that and got visa on 10th may ! It surely helps


Hello Angelangel or anybody else who has any clue about PMV,

Could you please help me with 2 doubts:

1. Was your case already transferred to SCO, when you transferred your case from 300 to 309?
2. What all your documents did u submit as evidence of your marriage?

Thank u so much for your time!

You guys are all doing a fabulous job! Keep it up :clap2:


----------



## angelangel

SydneySummons said:


> Hello Angelangel or anybody else who has any clue about PMV,
> 
> Could you please help me with 2 doubts:
> 
> 1. Was your case already transferred to SCO, when you transferred your case from 300 to 309?
> 2. What all your documents did u submit as evidence of your marriage?
> 
> Thank u so much for your time!
> 
> You guys are all doing a fabulous job! Keep it up :clap2:


Hi, no our case was not transferred but it was on final stage cos our co told that she was going to forward our case soon .
V submitted wedding photographs and wedding certificate as a proof rest phone calls, and other evidences were submitted during PMV only ! Good luck hope u get ur visa very soon


----------



## SydneySummons

angelangel said:


> Hi, no our case was not transferred but it was on final stage cos our co told that she was going to forward our case soon .
> V submitted wedding photographs and wedding certificate as a proof rest phone calls, and other evidences were submitted during PMV only ! Good luck hope u get ur visa very soon


Hi Angelangel,

Thank u soo much for the clarification and thanks for your wishes as well.
Even we've submitted our relationship evidence along with our PMV...hopefully, we'll also get our visa as soon as you.!!

Thanks again for your prompt reply.


----------



## Guest

*CO Names Usefulness*

Hope this helps, New Poll at the top of this thread for you all to use.

Do you feel having Case Officer name is useful to the spouse visa thread? 

Please answer and if you can the reason why beneath.


----------



## damselindistress

gks said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum and Please Update my Details
> 
> DOL- 19/03/2012
> Location- Chandigarh
> CO Assigned date- 11/05/2012
> Name of the CO- 8
> Additional Documents Required- PCC and Medical
> Visa Grant Date- 13/09/2012
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for their visas


Congrats GKS!
Aah another March applicant gets visa! Yay!


----------



## Guest

Personally I don't think knowing CO name makes any difference at all other than curiosity as to who you share a CO with, which people can do via PM. 

Given they all work according to a guide book and computer software written by the Australian Government which is based on Australian immigration law their decisions are broadly the same. 

Large teams of CO are overseen by a smaller group of managers (SCO) who ensure their work and decisions are in line with the guidance given in law. This is why it goes to SCO, to ensure all is fair and that decisions are based on the same principles. Otherwise there would be no need to forward to SCO. 

Some work slow, some work fast but some may have a huge amount of cases to work on, another not so many. And how fast they work picks up and drops down month on month depending on that. 

I also think it is not ethical to be naming people in a public place where anyone can see those details, not just you guys who are applying for visas but any idiot who wants to. Maybe some strange stalker.
I know I sure would not be happy to find someone posting my full name on the internet who I didn't even know and had not given permission to. 

I also think that DIAC, possibly CO's and Immigration from many countries look at these forums, not just this one. I know in my job if I saw someone moaning about me publicly just for doing my job it wouldn't make me want to do them any favours!


----------



## damselindistress

SydneySummons said:


> Hi Angelangel,
> 
> Thank u soo much for the clarification and thanks for your wishes as well.
> Even we've submitted our relationship evidence along with our PMV...hopefully, we'll also get our visa as soon as you.!!
> 
> Thanks again for your prompt reply.


Hey Sydney Summons,

As marriage evidence you need to submit pics of the rituals and marriage certificate. And many submit their wedding dvd too which I think should make your case even more robust.


----------



## Guest

damselindistress said:


> Hey Sydney Summons,
> 
> As marriage evidence you need to submit pics of the rituals and marriage certificate. And many submit their wedding dvd too which I think should make your case even more robust.



DIAC specifically ask you not to send DVDs, videos and pictures on a disk as they can not watch them. They need evidence they can scan and upload to a computer.


----------



## damselindistress

_shel said:


> DIAC specifically ask you not to send DVDs, videos and pictures on a disk as they can not watch them. They need evidence they can scan and upload to a computer.


Oh really? Hmmm I wasn't asked for it but some people on the forum say they were asked to provide the wedding dvd. 

@sydney summons - pls take note.


----------



## RockMeOn

_shel said:


> Hope this helps, New Poll at the top of this thread for you all to use.
> 
> Do you feel having Case Officer name is useful to the spouse visa thread?
> 
> Please answer and if you can the reason why beneath.


Thanks Shel for doing it for us :clap2: I will be happy to open the spreadsheet for editing, no offence to anyone who wants to keep some of the visa details secret!


----------



## Guest

damselindistress said:


> Oh really? Hmmm I wasn't asked for it but some people on the forum say they were asked to provide the wedding dvd.
> 
> @sydney summons - pls take note.


 I think individual CO will ask for anything if they do not think you have given enough evidence to prove your case. A DVD is harder than a photo to be faked because human emotions come through where they do not in some photos which can be easily 'staged'.

Suppose keep it to one side ready to send if they request it. And dont use staples or paper clips either in your application, they claim to be injured by them


----------



## kk_1616

RockMeOn said:


> Thanks Shel for doing it for us :clap2: I will be happy to open the spreadsheet for editing, no offence to anyone who wants to keep some of the visa details secret!


Hi RMO
A suggestion, do not unlock SS for everyone to edit, coz otherwise some retard will stuff it up.

Let's wait for the result of the poll and then if majority wants CO's name on SS then you can favor to all of us and add them in.
Anyway, you have CO code so it won't be a big deal for you I suppose.
And if you need some help, I am open for it.
Thanks for your effort.


----------



## SydneySummons

damselindistress said:


> Hey Sydney Summons,
> 
> As marriage evidence you need to submit pics of the rituals and marriage certificate. And many submit their wedding dvd too which I think should make your case even more robust.


Hey thanks Damselindistress, for the info.!  
:cheer2:


----------



## SydneySummons

_shel said:


> DIAC specifically ask you not to send DVDs, videos and pictures on a disk as they can not watch them. They need evidence they can scan and upload to a computer.


Ohh is it!! That's an eye-opener, I almost send my pictures in a CD, changed it last minute, after vfs said, they won't accept it!!


----------



## kevti85

Heyy guys,

Pls help
I am currently working & planning to apply for 3 mts TV. If i get 3 mts TV den i wl hav to resign my current job & go to aus on TV.. so i cant show my job as the incentive to return to india...Is my 309/100 Visa application nt enuf to prove as an incentive dat i wud return fr visa stamping of course.... Also i cant book my travel tickets cos i wud nt know wen i wl be givn TV...

If anyone cud pls shed sum light on this... Calling for help from those who spouses are on TV currently with 309/100 visa application... 

Regards,


----------



## jagha86

gks said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum and Please Update my Details
> 
> DOL- 19/03/2012
> Location- Chandigarh
> CO Assigned date- 11/05/2012
> Name of the CO- 8
> Additional Documents Required- PCC and Medical
> Visa Grant Date- 13/09/2012
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for their visas


Congrats mate.. All the best...


----------



## jagha86

kk_1616 said:


> Hi RMO
> A suggestion, do not unlock SS for everyone to edit, coz otherwise some retard will stuff it up.
> 
> Let's wait for the result of the poll and then if majority wants CO's name on SS then you can favor to all of us and add them in.
> Anyway, you have CO code so it won't be a big deal for you I suppose.
> And if you need some help, I am open for it.
> Thanks for your effort.


Yep.. Don't unlock spreadsheet.. Some people is & will misuse it..


----------



## kk_1616

kevti85 said:


> Heyy guys,
> 
> Pls help
> I am currently working & planning to apply for 3 mts TV. If i get 3 mts TV den i wl hav to resign my current job & go to aus on TV.. so i cant show my job as the incentive to return to india...Is my 309/100 Visa application nt enuf to prove as an incentive dat i wud return fr visa stamping of course.... Also i cant book my travel tickets cos i wud nt know wen i wl be givn TV...
> 
> If anyone cud pls shed sum light on this... Calling for help from those who spouses are on TV currently with 309/100 visa application...
> 
> Regards,


Hi Kevti,
well I think 309 application is good enough to support that you will leave Australia once your TV expires/ when you are granted spouse visa.
anyway, you don't need to book your tickets in advance but just let them know dates in the form.

I don't think you need to worry about this and I know many number of people whose wives have been to Australia while they partner visa applications were still in progress.


----------



## kevti85

kk_1616 said:


> Hi Kevti,
> well I think 309 application is good enough to support that you will leave Australia once your TV expires/ when you are granted spouse visa.
> anyway, you don't need to book your tickets in advance but just let them know dates in the form.
> 
> I don't think you need to worry about this and I know many number of people whose wives have been to Australia while they partner visa applications were still in progress.



Hi Kk_1616,

Thanks a lot for your help...I am now relieved


----------



## ankita87

RockMeOn said:


> Hi Ankita,
> 
> Your CO normally takes less than other C.Officers as you can see in the spreadsheet as well. But I won't say that you should rely on this information, but looking at the time-frame now a days - I can say that it will take around 6 months.
> 
> So hopefully few more weeks and you will be good to fly then


Thanks a lot for your reply. I hope few weeks will come soon...


----------



## damselindistress

Hi Guys,

Please update your status on the forum as and when you get the visa! So many March applicants yet to get their visas..makes me extremely anxious


----------



## god2012

i am new on this site:
my details as listed below:
spouse visa 309/100
visa lodged new delhi 23/04/2012 through VFS
case officer allocated:28/06/2012
further document asked on 28/06/2012and recived on 9/08/2012
again further document asked:7/09/2012
send on 12/08/2012 to AHC newdelhi.
co:9
so any idea how long will this visa takes to be granted??


----------



## jaggijatt

where is spreadsheet???


----------



## kk_1616

god2012 said:


> i am new on this site:
> my details as listed below:
> spouse visa 309/100
> visa lodged new delhi 23/04/2012 through VFS
> case officer allocated:28/06/2012
> further document asked on 28/06/2012and recived on 9/08/2012
> again further document asked:7/09/2012
> send on 12/08/2012 to AHC newdelhi.
> co:9
> so any idea how long will this visa takes to be granted??


AHC New Delhi tries to finalise each application within 7 months even though Global standard time is 12 months.
At present they seems to take 6 months and considering that you should get your visa by the end of coming month.


----------



## kk_1616

jaggijatt said:


> where is spreadsheet???


Spreadsheet is an excel sheet where almost everyone on this forum share their dates of visa application lodgment, case officer allocation, required document sent, visa grant and also what documents they were asked to send.
This spreadsheet gives you idea about what time period visa application is AHC people processing, how long generally applications takes and all sort of things.

You also can share all your dates with us. You can post them here on this forum and our friend RockMeOn ( he is the guy who manages this spreadsheet) will update that on spreadsheet.


----------



## stillwaiting

Hello Guys.

File lodged: 24/11/2011 @ new delhi VFS
Additional docs supplied: 6/03/2012

After that have not heard anything from CO nor VFS. It will be 10 months since I lodge file.

Should i contact CO asking progress? also i have renewed my passport after file was initially lodged will I need to inform CO about it??

Thanks


----------



## pranjal_1234

_shel said:


> Personally I don't think knowing CO name makes any difference at all other than curiosity as to who you share a CO with, which people can do via PM.
> 
> Given they all work according to a guide book and computer software written by the Australian Government which is based on Australian immigration law their decisions are broadly the same.
> 
> Large teams of CO are overseen by a smaller group of managers (SCO) who ensure their work and decisions are in line with the guidance given in law. This is why it goes to SCO, to ensure all is fair and that decisions are based on the same principles. Otherwise there would be no need to forward to SCO.
> 
> Some work slow, some work fast but some may have a huge amount of cases to work on, another not so many. And how fast they work picks up and drops down month on month depending on that.
> 
> I also think it is not ethical to be naming people in a public place where anyone can see those details, not just you guys who are applying for visas but any idiot who wants to. Maybe some strange stalker.
> I know I sure would not be happy to find someone posting my full name on the internet who I didn't even know and had not given permission to.
> 
> I also think that DIAC, possibly CO's and Immigration from many countries look at these forums, not just this one. I know in my job if I saw someone moaning about me publicly just for doing my job it wouldn't make me want to do them any favours!


I agree _shel


----------



## kk_1616

stillwaiting said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> File lodged: 24/11/2011 @ new delhi VFS
> Additional docs supplied: 6/03/2012
> 
> After that have not heard anything from CO nor VFS. It will be 10 months since I lodge file.
> 
> Should i contact CO asking progress? also i have renewed my passport after file was initially lodged will I need to inform CO about it??
> 
> Thanks


You definitely contact your CO ASAP. They should reply promptly coz you have waiting for quite longer. So call them up and while following the prompt over the phone do not select option for partner visa but select other visa. that will take you to operator and convince them to transfer you to either CO or SCO. and try to work it out with them.

further, if your passport details have changed you certainly needs to inform them about this without fail. You can do this by sending them Form 929 either directly or via VFS. here is the link to the form...
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf

hope this is useful to you...
cheers


----------



## pranjal_1234

stillwaiting said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> File lodged: 24/11/2011 @ new delhi VFS
> Additional docs supplied: 6/03/2012
> 
> After that have not heard anything from CO nor VFS. It will be 10 months since I lodge file.
> 
> Should i contact CO asking progress? also i have renewed my passport after file was initially lodged will I need to inform CO about it??
> 
> Thanks


10 months is more than the standard time taken by them. I think more experienced people out here would guide you better on what to be done.

In my opinion AHC should be contacted. See previous posts on what others have done regarding the same issue.

About the change of Passport, yes you will need to inform them. I think Form 929 is the one. You will have to submit the form to your case through VFS.


----------



## joyrus

*hi God2012*

It took around 6 months from the date of file lodgement

regards





god2012 said:


> i am new on this site:
> my details as listed below:
> spouse visa 309/100
> visa lodged new delhi 23/04/2012 through VFS
> case officer allocated:28/06/2012
> further document asked on 28/06/2012and recived on 9/08/2012
> again further document asked:7/09/2012
> send on 12/08/2012 to AHC newdelhi.
> co:9
> so any idea how long will this visa takes to be granted??


----------



## chintanb

Hello All, 

Got our visa grant email today... It was granted on the 13th Sept but got the email this morning. 

DOL 19/3/2012

Thanks all for sharing your info on this wonderful forum


----------



## kevti85

chintanb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got our visa grant email today... It was granted on the 13th Sept but got the email this morning.
> 
> DOL 19/3/2012
> 
> Thanks all for sharing your info on this wonderful forum


Hey Chinatn,

Congrats & happy Reunion !!

Regards,


----------



## jaggijatt

kk_1616 said:


> Spreadsheet is an excel sheet where almost everyone on this forum share their dates of visa application lodgment, case officer allocation, required document sent, visa grant and also what documents they were asked to send.
> This spreadsheet gives you idea about what time period visa application is AHC people processing, how long generally applications takes and all sort of things.
> 
> You also can share all your dates with us. You can post them here on this forum and our friend RockMeOn ( he is the guy who manages this spreadsheet) will update that on spreadsheet.


thanks for info but can you post the link here please.


----------



## jagha86

chintanb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got our visa grant email today... It was granted on the 13th Sept but got the email this morning.
> 
> DOL 19/3/2012
> 
> Thanks all for sharing your info on this wonderful forum


Congrats mate.. All the best... Thts a good news for the week starter..


----------



## pranjal_1234

chintanb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got our visa grant email today... It was granted on the 13th Sept but got the email this morning.
> 
> DOL 19/3/2012
> 
> Thanks all for sharing your info on this wonderful forum


Congratulations. Have a wonderful time ahead


----------



## pranjal_1234

jaggijatt said:


> thanks for info but can you post the link here please.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=2


----------



## Abhi_n

*How long before a CO is assigned?*

Hi, 

My wife has applied for a partner visa on 13 July 2012. We received acknowledgement from AHS on 16 July 2012. 

We provided them the below list of documents: 
1. Primary Passport - My passport - Certified copy
2. Passport Photos - both of ours individual passport photos
3. Marriage Cert - Certified marriage certificate
4. Wedding Photos
5. Wedding Card
6. Character Certificate - My wife's 
7. Relationship Declaration - from both of us 
8. 2 x Form 888 
9. Graduation Certificates - my wife's 
10. Employer reference letter - Mine 
11. Bank account statements - Mine 
12. Spouse Passport - my wife's passport copy - certified 
13. Payslips - Mine
14. Residential Proof - Mine 
15. Utility bills - Mine
16. Tax Returns - Mine
17. Phone bills - I called her most of the time so my bills 
18. Chat records - Screenshots with transcripts 

Its 17 Sept 2012. Just over 2 months and we have not yet heard anything from AHS. 

My questions: 
- How long should we wait for a CO to be assigned?
- Should we call AHS yet or wait? 
- AHS website says standard waiting period of 12 months Immi.gov.au says 6 to 9 months. Which one should we believe?


----------



## Vinayak555

Hi Abhi,

Average time for getting CO assigned is between 8-12 weeks. 
Current average processing time for spouse visa in India is about 6-7 months. 
I think your document list is complete, except for missing PCC which CO will ask for along with medicals anyway. 
Happy waiting..... 
cheers
Vino


Abhi_n said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife has applied for a partner visa on 13 July 2012. We received acknowledgement from AHS on 16 July 2012.
> 
> We provided them the below list of documents:
> 1. Primary Passport - My passport - Certified copy
> 2. Passport Photos - both of ours individual passport photos
> 3. Marriage Cert - Certified marriage certificate
> 4. Wedding Photos
> 5. Wedding Card
> 6. Character Certificate - My wife's
> 7. Relationship Declaration - from both of us
> 8. 2 x Form 888
> 9. Graduation Certificates - my wife's
> 10. Employer reference letter - Mine
> 11. Bank account statements - Mine
> 12. Spouse Passport - my wife's passport copy - certified
> 13. Payslips - Mine
> 14. Residential Proof - Mine
> 15. Utility bills - Mine
> 16. Tax Returns - Mine
> 17. Phone bills - I called her most of the time so my bills
> 18. Chat records - Screenshots with transcripts
> 
> Its 17 Sept 2012. Just over 2 months and we have not yet heard anything from AHS.
> 
> My questions:
> - How long should we wait for a CO to be assigned?
> - Should we call AHS yet or wait?
> - AHS website says standard waiting period of 12 months Immi.gov.au says 6 to 9 months. Which one should we believe?


----------



## Abhi_n

Vinayak555 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> Average time for getting CO assigned is between 8-12 weeks.
> Current average processing time for spouse visa in India is about 6-7 months.
> I think your document list is complete, except for missing PCC which CO will ask for along with medicals anyway.
> Happy waiting.....
> cheers
> Vino


Thanks Vino. We have also completed the PCC just waiting for CO to ask us for it. Cant wait for my wife to get the visa. My friend's wife applied for her spouse visa and she got a CO in 15 days of application. :-(


----------



## silentobs

chintanb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got our visa grant email today... It was granted on the 13th Sept but got the email this morning.
> 
> DOL 19/3/2012
> 
> Thanks all for sharing your info on this wonderful forum


Many congrats, chintanb! 

Could you also share how you're getting the visa label? Did you send the passport ahead (does VFS accept that) ..?


----------



## RockMeOn

chintanb said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got our visa grant email today... It was granted on the 13th Sept but got the email this morning.
> 
> DOL 19/3/2012
> 
> Thanks all for sharing your info on this wonderful forum


Congrats mate, 

Its bizarre that your visa details are exactly same as gks (another user on the spreadsheet). I hope that two of you are not related to each other :confused2::confused2:


Again, many congratulation and keep rocking


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me , what are the chances of been called for an interview after file has been forwarded to sco. Does this happen? 

Would appreciate your thoughts . 

Thanks


----------



## kk_1616

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me , what are the chances of been called for an interview after file has been forwarded to sco. Does this happen?
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts .
> 
> Thanks


I haven't heard about anyone being called for interview. So i would say very few chances.
If anyone has been called, please share your experience.


----------



## Vinayak555

Hi Abhi, not everyone is as lucky as your friend's wife....have patience. My wife also got CO assigned after 2 and half months.....


Abhi_n said:


> Thanks Vino. We have also completed the PCC just waiting for CO to ask us for it. Cant wait for my wife to get the visa. My friend's wife applied for her spouse visa and she got a CO in 15 days of application. :-(


----------



## bmsm

Guys, got the email today.. Visa granted on 14th sept.. DOL 20/3/2012 name in spread sheet BM..

It was really good to share experience and information on this forum.. Good luck for all of you..

ROCK ME ON: You have done a wonderful job mate!!! Congrats on ur visa as well


----------



## jagha86

bmsm said:


> Guys, got the email today.. Visa granted on 14th sept.. DOL 20/3/2012 name in spread sheet BM..
> 
> It was really good to share experience and information on this forum.. Good luck for all of you..
> 
> ROCK ME ON: You have done a wonderful job mate!!! Congrats on ur visa as well


Congrats for ur visa grant mate... Great news.. All the best mate..!!!!


----------



## damselindistress

Yay Congrats guys!!!:clap2:
March applicants getting through!!
That makes me very happy..and hopeful!! Can't wait to see my husband!!


----------



## Abhi_n

Vinayak555 said:


> Hi Abhi, not everyone is as lucky as your friend's wife....have patience. My wife also got CO assigned after 2 and half months.....


Thanks Vinaya. Waiting is on.


----------



## kk_1616

bmsm said:


> Guys, got the email today.. Visa granted on 14th sept.. DOL 20/3/2012 name in spread sheet BM..
> 
> It was really good to share experience and information on this forum.. Good luck for all of you..
> 
> ROCK ME ON: You have done a wonderful job mate!!! Congrats on ur visa as well


many many congratulations.. have a great time in Australia...


----------



## pranjal_1234

bmsm said:


> Guys, got the email today.. Visa granted on 14th sept.. DOL 20/3/2012 name in spread sheet BM..
> 
> It was really good to share experience and information on this forum.. Good luck for all of you..
> 
> ROCK ME ON: You have done a wonderful job mate!!! Congrats on ur visa as well


Congrats. Have a great life in Australia


----------



## chintanb

RockMeOn said:


> Congrats mate,
> 
> Its bizarre that your visa details are exactly same as gks (another user on the spreadsheet). I hope that two of you are not related to each other :confused2::confused2:
> 
> 
> Again, many congratulation and keep rocking


Thanks all for your wishes.. 

Yes RockMeOn, it is kinda weird that gks has exactly the same details as me.. I don't remember that entry when I last checked the spreadsheet.


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

Congratulations to all march applicatants. that makes me positive being in last week of march applicant. Hope for the best:focus::focus:


----------



## damselindistress

chintanb said:


> Thanks all for your wishes..
> 
> Yes RockMeOn, it is kinda weird that gks has exactly the same details as me.. I don't remember that entry when I last checked the spreadsheet.


Hi chintan, do you have to send passport for stamping of visa? Or are you relying on the electronic visa?


----------



## damselindistress

chintanb said:


> Thanks all for your wishes..
> 
> Yes RockMeOn, it is kinda weird that gks has exactly the same details as me.. I don't remember that entry when I last checked the spreadsheet.


Hi chintan, do you have to send passport for stamping of visa? Or are you relying on the electronic visa?


----------



## mansi786

Hello people... I m new to this forum... And been reading lot of imp details regarding PMV... Is thr anyone who applied for their partner visa in April 2012.. ?? 
Thank you


----------



## damselindistress

mansi786 said:


> Hello people... I m new to this forum... And been reading lot of imp details regarding PMV... Is thr anyone who applied for their partner visa in April 2012.. ??
> Thank you


Hi Mansi,

Many april applicants (for the partner visa) on this forum, I'm one of them.


----------



## joyrus

Hi,

I would like to share some information regarding the visa label on passport. From October onwards, there would be no need of getting your passport stamped from VFS or Embassy. Your visa grant itself will be the proof and sufficient to travel across the country. This is a new rule that is going to be implement for all visas that are expected to come in October and thereafter. Though, I recommend you all to get more details regarding it with your case officer or VFS enquiry centre.

Thanks,

Joyrus




silentobs said:


> Many congrats, chintanb!
> 
> Could you also share how you're getting the visa label? Did you send the passport ahead (does VFS accept that) ..?


----------



## jagha86

mansi786 said:


> Hello people... I m new to this forum... And been reading lot of imp details regarding PMV... Is thr anyone who applied for their partner visa in April 2012.. ??
> Thank you


Check out the spreadsheet mate..!!!


----------



## mansi786

Hello Damselindistress, 

Thanx for the reply.... For details... I applied on 24 April 2012 from India (offshore)(New Delhi) . CO assigned on 27 June 2012.... Other required documents (indian PCC, medicals) received on 17 July 2012... I stayed in Australia on student visa (2008-2011).. Came back to india for good in jan 2011...Got married in feb 2012 in India ... I send the Australian PCC on 14 aug 2012.... I am being told the my file is been transferred to the senior case officer ON 7 aug 2012 and it's in it's last stage of decision.... Waiting for the good news.. Fingers crossed..all the best to all who r waiting.. 
Thanx


----------



## pranjal_1234

joyrus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to share some information regarding the visa label on passport. From October onwards, there would be no need of getting your passport stamped from VFS or Embassy. Your visa grant itself will be the proof and sufficient to travel across the country. This is a new rule that is going to be implement for all visas that are expected to come in October and thereafter. Though, I recommend you all to get more details regarding it with your case officer or VFS enquiry centre.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joyrus


Thanks, that's good news. It would be more convenient this new way. 

Thanks for sharing Joyrus


----------



## raghumahesh50

is there a way where we can check the status of the application other than VFS site?


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

Finally good news guys. My wife's visa has been granted finally after exactly 8 months.  :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Details are as follows.

DOL: 18/1/2012
CO ASSIGNED: 16/03/2012 (additional docs also requested)
SCO ASSIGNED & Visa Granted: 18/9/2012

Time to Party!!!


----------



## raghumahesh50

hiddenAnomoly said:


> Finally good news guys. My wife's visa has been granted finally after exactly 8 months.  :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Details are as follows.
> 
> DOL: 18/1/2012
> CO ASSIGNED: 16/03/2012 (additional docs also requested)
> SCO ASSIGNED & Visa Granted: 18/9/2012
> 
> Time to Party!!!


congrats mate


----------



## chintanb

damselindistress said:


> Hi chintan, do you have to send passport for stamping of visa? Or are you relying on the electronic visa?


Hi,

Yes, we sent my wife's passport to VFS New Delhi by speed courier for stamping. I asked my case officer and she said that we need visa label and can't travel on grant letter. 

I guess applicants applying after Oct do not need to get visa stamp. 

Hope this helps
Cheers..


----------



## kk_1616

hiddenAnomoly said:


> Finally good news guys. My wife's visa has been granted finally after exactly 8 months.  :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Details are as follows.
> 
> DOL: 18/1/2012
> CO ASSIGNED: 16/03/2012 (additional docs also requested)
> SCO ASSIGNED & Visa Granted: 18/9/2012
> 
> Time to Party!!!


Congratulations mate,

Looks like AHC New Delhi is working very hard these days. Many people from this forum are finally getting their visa...

Happy Time...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jagha86

hiddenAnomoly said:


> Finally good news guys. My wife's visa has been granted finally after exactly 8 months.  :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Details are as follows.
> 
> DOL: 18/1/2012
> CO ASSIGNED: 16/03/2012 (additional docs also requested)
> SCO ASSIGNED & Visa Granted: 18/9/2012
> 
> Time to Party!!!


Congrats mate.. Great... All the best...


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

jagha86 said:


> Congrats mate.. Great... All the best...


any news about your application dude? have you called them lately? almost 9 months for you now right?


----------



## damselindistress

hiddenAnomoly said:


> Finally good news guys. My wife's visa has been granted finally after exactly 8 months.  :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Details are as follows.
> 
> DOL: 18/1/2012
> CO ASSIGNED: 16/03/2012 (additional docs also requested)
> SCO ASSIGNED & Visa Granted: 18/9/2012
> 
> Time to Party!!!


Congrats dude!! That IS great news!


----------



## jagha86

hiddenAnomoly said:


> any news about your application dude? have you called them lately? almost 9 months for you now right?


Yep even called them last week...answer was same..APPLICATION IS IN UNDER PROCESS..it will be finalized ASAP.. Hoping I will get visa soon mate..!! it's been 271 days I applied the visa..


----------



## maniaus

Hi guys, I am an old user of this thread.... I applied last aug and got my wife's visa in dec.... Luckily strangely was very quick processing.... Jst came to this thread after long time..... Jst want to know who is taking care of the spread sheet?????? Caz during my time it was opened to all but I can't see it now anymore.... My friend applied on 13 April but still waiting for approval.... I just want to see spreadsheet and get an idea that what's going on in the market of high commision.... Is is possible to give me the SS link.... And last thing is, poll says that we should hve CO name in the spreadsheet... And acc to me it is correct and it should be visible to all... In case new comer want to see smthing..... Plz reply me ASAP.... Thanks guys... Appreciate that.....


----------



## jagha86

maniaus said:


> Hi guys, I am an old user of this thread.... I applied last aug and got my wife's visa in dec.... Luckily strangely was very quick processing.... Jst came to this thread after long time..... Jst want to know who is taking care of the spread sheet?????? Caz during my time it was opened to all but I can't see it now anymore.... My friend applied on 13 April but still waiting for approval.... I just want to see spreadsheet and get an idea that what's going on in the market of high commision.... Is is possible to give me the SS link.... And last thing is, poll says that we should hve CO name in the spreadsheet... And acc to me it is correct and it should be visible to all... In case new comer want to see smthing..... Plz reply me ASAP.... Thanks guys... Appreciate that.....


RockOnMe is taking care of spreadsheet mate..!! The link is https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...2c&authkey=CJfXmYsL&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL


----------



## miles apart

jagha86 said:


> Yep even called them last week...answer was same..APPLICATION IS IN UNDER PROCESS..it will be finalized ASAP.. Hoping I will get visa soon mate..!! it's been 271 days I applied the visa..


Hello jagha86,

Why dont you send an email to [email protected] explaining your file and wanting to know when your case will be finalised?? atleast you will get a response with an explanation from the client service team who take an attempt to check with your respective CO instead of getting the standard response of "application under process" Really wish you get your visa soon


----------



## jagha86

miles apart said:


> Hello jagha86,
> 
> Why dont you send an email to [email protected] explaining your file and wanting to know when your case will be finalised?? atleast you will get a response with an explanation from the client service team who take an attempt to check your respective CO instead of getting the standard response of "application under process" Really wish you get your visa soon


Thnk u mate.. Already have sent a mail to them recently.. Hoping to process it soon.. Thnk u mate..


----------



## maniaus

jagha86 said:


> RockOnMe is taking care of spreadsheet mate..!! The link is https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AjlPiPNdtUDYdHA4U1JXLXRVOW9lOVVSV2xfSm56R2c&authkey=CJfXmYsL&hl=en_GB&authkey=CJfXmYsL


Hi jagha86, thanks for giving me the the SS link... But unfortunately I can't see anything in that excel file... Ony the CO names are displayed.... Can u help me.... Or RochOnMe?????


----------



## jagha86

maniaus said:


> Hi jagha86, thanks for giving me the the SS link... But unfortunately I can't see anything in that excel file... Ony the CO names are displayed.... Can u help me.... Or RochOnMe?????


Instructions
Spouse Visa Checklist
1 October 2011 Onwards...
Prior to 1st October 2011
Above the CO Names.. U can see this options..Please click any option of this which is on the top left side of the SS.. U can view the SS


----------



## kavi

*Got visa grant finally*

hello friends!!!!!!
Finally i got my visa grant email today!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2: visa was granted on 17th Sep...m soooo happy and relieved!!!It had been a long emotional journey for me and my spouse!! but finaly v gonna b together forever!!

I wish everyone all the very best!! this forum was a total insight to wats happening!!! wish u all speedy grants!! thanks rockmeon for adding ur efforts to maintain spreadsheet and helping others!!!

gudluck to everyone


----------



## jagha86

kavi said:


> hello friends!!!!!!
> Finally i got my visa grant email today!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2: visa was granted on 17th Sep...m soooo happy and relieved!!!It had been a long emotional journey for me and my spouse!! but finaly v gonna b together forever!!
> 
> I wish everyone all the very best!! this forum was a total insight to wats happening!!! wish u all speedy grants!! thanks rockmeon for adding ur efforts to maintain spreadsheet and helping others!!!
> 
> gudluck to everyone


Congrats mate.. Happy for u guys.. All the best for ur future...


----------



## pranjal_1234

hiddenAnomoly said:


> Finally good news guys. My wife's visa has been granted finally after exactly 8 months.  :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Details are as follows.
> 
> DOL: 18/1/2012
> CO ASSIGNED: 16/03/2012 (additional docs also requested)
> SCO ASSIGNED & Visa Granted: 18/9/2012
> 
> Time to Party!!!


 good for you guys. Enjoy


----------



## mansi786

hiddenAnomoly said:


> Finally good news guys. My wife's visa has been granted finally after exactly 8 months.  :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Details are as follows.
> 
> DOL: 18/1/2012
> CO ASSIGNED: 16/03/2012 (additional docs also requested)
> SCO ASSIGNED & Visa Granted: 18/9/2012
> 
> Time to Party!!!


Congrats dear...


----------



## mansi786

Hello..... Please update my details..:

my details as listed below:
spouse visa 309/100
visa lodged from Ahmedabad 24/04/2012 through VFS
case officer allocated:27/06/2012
further document asked on 27/06/2012 and received on 17/07/2012
again further document send on 14/08/2012 to AHC newdelhi.
co:3
My file was forwarded to SCO on 7/08/2012

Thanks


----------



## RockMeOn

kavi said:


> hello friends!!!!!!
> Finally i got my visa grant email today!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2: visa was granted on 17th Sep...m soooo happy and relieved!!!It had been a long emotional journey for me and my spouse!! but finaly v gonna b together forever!!
> 
> I wish everyone all the very best!! this forum was a total insight to wats happening!!! wish u all speedy grants!! thanks rockmeon for adding ur efforts to maintain spreadsheet and helping others!!!
> 
> gudluck to everyone


Many congratulation Kavi, I wish you all the best for you bright future...


----------



## kavi

RockMeOn said:


> Many congratulation Kavi, I wish you all the best for you bright future...


Thanks RMO
I have sent my passport for stamping and AHC will get it tmrw. Do you have any idea when will i get it back ( to chandigarh). considering 2oct is a public holiday. I need to book flights and stuff. Please gimme some idea. CHeers


----------



## Maahi

kavi said:


> Thanks RMO
> I have sent my passport for stamping and AHC will get it tmrw. Do you have any idea when will i get it back ( to chandigarh). considering 2oct is a public holiday. I need to book flights and stuff. Please gimme some idea. CHeers



Hi Kavi,
hopefully u ll get ur passport in a week.. my friend sent her passport from chandigarh VFS and she got the same in a week after stamping.


----------



## RockMeOn

kavi said:


> Thanks RMO
> I have sent my passport for stamping and AHC will get it tmrw. Do you have any idea when will i get it back ( to chandigarh). considering 2oct is a public holiday. I need to book flights and stuff. Please gimme some idea. CHeers


Hi Kavi,

My wife got it the very next day (In Delhi) but it may take an extra day for Chandigarh. May be speak to the AHC operator and confirm if they have dispatched the passport, as soon as they do, you can book your ticket? All the best...


----------



## kavi

Thanks maahi and RMO
I must say info that we get this forum isn not easily available anywhere else!! 
Thanks all the members for making it stronger everyday!!! Cheers


----------



## Vinayak555

Hi Kavi,

Congratulations and all the best for ur future...
cheers
Vino...





kavi said:


> hello friends!!!!!!
> Finally i got my visa grant email today!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2: visa was granted on 17th Sep...m soooo happy and relieved!!!It had been a long emotional journey for me and my spouse!! but finaly v gonna b together forever!!
> 
> I wish everyone all the very best!! this forum was a total insight to wats happening!!! wish u all speedy grants!! thanks rockmeon for adding ur efforts to maintain spreadsheet and helping others!!!
> 
> gudluck to everyone


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

miles apart said:


> Hello jagha86,
> 
> Why dont you send an email to [email protected] explaining your file and wanting to know when your case will be finalised?? atleast you will get a response with an explanation from the client service team who take an attempt to check with your respective CO instead of getting the standard response of "application under process" Really wish you get your visa soon


Hi jagha86,

I would stress on contacting directly your case officer. I sent the requested documents and did not hear for a month - but I contacted my case officer for an update, got a response in a week regarding sco escalation. You should have contact details of your co in email responses . Good luck - u will get soon . I am waiting for my visa as well .


----------



## miles apart

kavi said:


> Thanks maahi and RMO
> I must say info that we get this forum isn not easily available anywhere else!!
> Thanks all the members for making it stronger everyday!!! Cheers


Congratulation kavi :clap2:
I totally second that  whats even more helpful is that people who even after their visa grants still attempt to log into the forum regularly and are out there to help others who are still in the waiting period..kudos to them too :clap2:


----------



## hiddenAnomoly

kavi said:


> hello friends!!!!!!
> Finally i got my visa grant email today!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2: visa was granted on 17th Sep...m soooo happy and relieved!!!It had been a long emotional journey for me and my spouse!! but finaly v gonna b together forever!!
> 
> I wish everyone all the very best!! this forum was a total insight to wats happening!!! wish u all speedy grants!! thanks rockmeon for adding ur efforts to maintain spreadsheet and helping others!!!
> 
> gudluck to everyone


congrats kavi, happy reunion. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Hi 

I was wondering if someone could update my details on the spreadsheet

DOL 2 July 2012
Caseworker has not been assigned yet. I'm joining on behalf of my husband. In my case, I'm sponsering him over to Australia. 

Thanks heaps  It's very warming to see all the support and genuine good wishes on this forum.


----------



## SydneySummons

kavi said:


> hello friends!!!!!!
> Finally i got my visa grant email today!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2: visa was granted on 17th Sep...m soooo happy and relieved!!!It had been a long emotional journey for me and my spouse!! but finaly v gonna b together forever!!
> 
> I wish everyone all the very best!! this forum was a total insight to wats happening!!! wish u all speedy grants!! thanks rockmeon for adding ur efforts to maintain spreadsheet and helping others!!!
> 
> gudluck to everyone


Congratulations Kavi!


----------



## venkat1987

*Pcc*

Hi Guys and Rockmeon,

My wife is gonna apply for PCC. They are asking to have spouse name in Passport which she does not have as she got the passport before marriage itself. So they are asking to apply for new passport with spouse name in it and then only they will give PCC it seems. Do we have to specify the spouse name in PCC? I am just concerned because if she changes the passport, all details in VISA will be changed and will it delay the processing as well ?Please help. Really concerned about it


Thanks
Venkat


----------



## jagha86

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hi jagha86,
> 
> I would stress on contacting directly your case officer. I sent the requested documents and did not hear for a month - but I contacted my case officer for an update, got a response in a week regarding sco escalation. You should have contact details of your co in email responses . Good luck - u will get soon . I am waiting for my visa as well .


I already contacted them & my agent has sent a mail even today morning mate..!! He even also didn't get any reply from them mate..!! I think I call to my CO today and ask about actual update.. More frustrating & stressed mate.. Yep thank you mate.. Hoping to get visa ASAP.. All the best for u too mate..


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

venkat1987 said:


> Hi Guys and Rockmeon,
> 
> My wife is gonna apply for PCC. They are asking to have spouse name in Passport which she does not have as she got the passport before marriage itself. So they are asking to apply for new passport with spouse name in it and then only they will give PCC it seems. Do we have to specify the spouse name in PCC? I am just concerned because if she changes the passport, all details in VISA will be changed and will it delay the processing as well ?Please help. Really concerned about it
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat


Hi Venkat,

Unfortunately you will have to add your name to ur wifes passport and get a Pcc with new passport. Have u allocated co yet? Once done, Along with ur Pcc provide a certified copy of ur new and old passport to ur co. You can either write a letter along with Pcc and passport copies or a short email informing with the documents you are sending. Anyone else got any comments - correct me if I am wrong .


----------



## silentobs

venkat1987 said:


> Hi Guys and Rockmeon,
> 
> My wife is gonna apply for PCC. They are asking to have spouse name in Passport which she does not have as she got the passport before marriage itself. So they are asking to apply for new passport with spouse name in it and then only they will give PCC it seems. Do we have to specify the spouse name in PCC? I am just concerned because if she changes the passport, all details in VISA will be changed and will it delay the processing as well ?Please help. Really concerned about it
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat


I'm not sure about this as I applied for PCC before I got married, and used the same PCC for 309 visa. But in general it is not mandatory to have the spouse name on the passport updated. 
If the officials agree to just print the PCC as D/O (Daughter of) so and so, as opposed to "W/O", it should be fine for this visa purpose. But if the officials insist otherwise, there is no option but to comply


----------



## miles apart

venkat1987 said:


> Hi Guys and Rockmeon,
> 
> My wife is gonna apply for PCC. They are asking to have spouse name in Passport which she does not have as she got the passport before marriage itself. So they are asking to apply for new passport with spouse name in it and then only they will give PCC it seems. Do we have to specify the spouse name in PCC? I am just concerned because if she changes the passport, all details in VISA will be changed and will it delay the processing as well ?Please help. Really concerned about it
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat


hello Venkat,
For PCC you do not need the spouse's name on the passport. Where is your spouse getting the PCC done from?? That is definately not correct coz Police Clearance certificate is a background check against any criminal records and has nothing to do in having spouse's name mentioned  having spouse's name on the passport can add more reasons to belive that the application is genuine and you can do that by having the spouse's name mentioned on the endorsement pages which are the last few pages on the passport which is as good as having the spouses name printed on the passport this is an alternative they suggest for people that cannot afford to have a new passport issued due to urgency of the requirement
Hope this helps


----------



## silentobs

silentobs said:


> I'm not sure about this as I applied for PCC before I got married, and used the same PCC for 309 visa. But in general it is not mandatory to have the spouse name on the passport updated.
> If the officials agree to just print the PCC as D/O (Daughter of) so and so, as opposed to "W/O", it should be fine for this visa purpose. But if the officials insist otherwise, there is no option but to comply


Off the topic:
This sounds like an issue particular to women because of the 'Daughter of/Wife of' "conundrum" Men are just 'Sons of' in all Indian applications.


----------



## venkat1987

Thanks guys,

She applied through Passport Seva Kendra online. I was happy to put my name as Spouse in the application. But that is what created problems. There is no need of Spouse name in passport after looking in certain forums and consulting with ppl. So the person in Passport office itself has asked to create a new account and submit the form without spouse name and submit the application. There is no conjunction with spouse name on passport with PCC though having spouse name might be useful. I strictly don wanna do that as it delays your application by providing all the details again.

Thanks again guys. You are wonderful


----------



## Millie58

I am living in Australia now and my husband live in Dubai with his mistress and two kids, I am waiting for a Divorce Settlement from my husband, we had a court Settlement in Australia in 2009 November and the Court told my husband the he must pay me out in 2012 June but he has not, Can anyone help please, What can I do now cause the Lawyers here can not do anymore, Thanks Millie 58


----------



## Maahi

One of my friend's wife got visa today. DOL 30/3/2012. :clap2:.. :clap2:


----------



## damselindistress

venkat1987 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> She applied through Passport Seva Kendra online. I was happy to put my name as Spouse in the application. But that is what created problems. There is no need of Spouse name in passport after looking in certain forums and consulting with ppl. So the person in Passport office itself has asked to create a new account and submit the form without spouse name and submit the application. There is no conjunction with spouse name on passport with PCC though having spouse name might be useful. I strictly don wanna do that as it delays your application by providing all the details again.
> 
> Thanks again guys. You are wonderful


Hi Venkat,

You don't need the spouse name in the passport or the PCC. Ask your wife to apply as the daughter of and it will be sorted. Also when she visits the PSK for her PCC appointment ask her to be assertive about it with the PCC officials coz many times they themselves are confused about the right protocol. 

I applied for my PCC after marriage but didn;t renew the passport as a name change at this stage creates too much confusion.


----------



## jagha86

Maahi said:


> One of my friend's wife got visa today. DOL 30/3/2012. :clap2:.. :clap2:


Congrats to them... All the best for their future


----------



## kk_1616

venkat1987 said:


> Hi Guys and Rockmeon,
> 
> My wife is gonna apply for PCC. They are asking to have spouse name in Passport which she does not have as she got the passport before marriage itself. So they are asking to apply for new passport with spouse name in it and then only they will give PCC it seems. Do we have to specify the spouse name in PCC? I am just concerned because if she changes the passport, all details in VISA will be changed and will it delay the processing as well ?Please help. Really concerned about it
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat


Hi Venkat, 
I and some of my other friends had the same situation. At that time, I came to know that it is not mandatory to have spouse's name on passport but still Passport Seva Kendra people still ask for it.
In my case, we told them we are changing name on passport just for the sake of PCC so they did police check after passport issue and not before it. I don't know what difference does it make but they said it will be issue in 3 days.

Try this and it may work.
And before that I would strongly recommend that try speaking to as many people as possible and try to explain that your spouse does not need to have spouse's name on passport for PCC. That way you get your things done quicker.

I heartily wish you good luck coz I know how hard it is to get things done from government officials. All the Best.


----------



## mansi786

venkat1987 said:


> Hi Guys and Rockmeon,
> 
> My wife is gonna apply for PCC. They are asking to have spouse name in Passport which she does not have as she got the passport before marriage itself. So they are asking to apply for new passport with spouse name in it and then only they will give PCC it seems. Do we have to specify the spouse name in PCC? I am just concerned because if she changes the passport, all details in VISA will be changed and will it delay the processing as well ?Please help. Really concerned about it
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat


Hello Venkat,
I too had to change my passport and get a new one with my husband's name on it... And after that only I got all my paper work done and then only I got my PCC done... So yes its true that u need ur name in ur wife's passport... This is wat I think from my experience ... 
Thanx


----------



## mansi786

Hello,

I applied my visa on 24/04/2012.. And I have been told that my case is forwarded to the SCO for final decision on 7/08/2012. Wat if I apply for a tourist visa now?.. Wat can be the complication. Can I be granted my spouse visa when I m already in Australia? If m in australia on tourist visa and if my spouse visa is granted at tht time , does that mean that the spouse visa will get invalid, coz at the time of visa grant I m not in India?..or I just have to come back to India to get my spouse visa stamped on my passport? 
Can anyone plzzz help me out with this. I am really confused wat shall I do? Sit here and wait or go to Australia on TV and wait there?

Thanks


----------



## kk_1616

mansi786 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied my visa on 24/04/2012.. And I have been told that my case is forwarded to the SCO for final decision on 7/08/2012. Wat if I apply for a tourist visa now?.. Wat can be the complication. Can I be granted my spouse visa when I m already in Australia? If m in australia on tourist visa and if my spouse visa is granted at tht time , does that mean that the spouse visa will get invalid, coz at the time of visa grant I m not in India?..or I just have to come back to India to get my spouse visa stamped on my passport?
> Can anyone plzzz help me out with this. I am really confused wat shall I do? Sit here and wait or go to Australia on TV and wait there?
> 
> Thanks


You can apply for TV. No complication, ur partner visa application won't be affected.
When your partner visa gets approved, your CO will ask u to go offshore.
So you can come back to india or go to new zealand, baali, fiji or anywhere outside australia and your visa will be granted.

If u r missing ur other hald badly, go and apply for TV. U won't have any prob.
Cheers


----------



## venkat1987

Thanks KK and Damsel. Really appreciate your comments.

Ya that is what i have asked her to do. Gonna create a new application without Spouse name in it and get it done. That is what one of the officials in Chennai passport office has told. These idiots are just crazy. They just want people to run around things and come back twice or thrice. Else she could have done it by today. I have told her to go after 2 3 weeks as its just 26 days since we launched it. So we still have time for CO to be allocated.

Cheers guys..I cant take my eye out of this forum...Keep checking for new things..


----------



## RockMeOn

venkat1987 said:


> Hi Guys and Rockmeon,
> 
> My wife is gonna apply for PCC. They are asking to have spouse name in Passport which she does not have as she got the passport before marriage itself. So they are asking to apply for new passport with spouse name in it and then only they will give PCC it seems. Do we have to specify the spouse name in PCC? I am just concerned because if she changes the passport, all details in VISA will be changed and will it delay the processing as well ?Please help. Really concerned about it
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat


Hi Venkat,

I don't think it correct, my wife applied for her PC from Delhi Passport office and they didn't object about not having my name on the passport. May be the person you have contacted locally doesn't have any idea, so may be contact someone else again? 

I am sure, they are just trying to mislead you and wasting your time... 

Hope it all goes well, all the best!


----------



## kavi

Maahi said:


> One of my friend's wife got visa today. DOL 30/3/2012. :clap2:.. :clap2:


Congrats!! Wish for all the applicants to get visa soon!


----------



## Vinayak555

venkat1987 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> She applied through Passport Seva Kendra online. I was happy to put my name as Spouse in the application. But that is what created problems. There is no need of Spouse name in passport after looking in certain forums and consulting with ppl. So the person in Passport office itself has asked to create a new account and submit the form without spouse name and submit the application. There is no conjunction with spouse name on passport with PCC though having spouse name might be useful. I strictly don wanna do that as it delays your application by providing all the details again.
> 
> Thanks again guys. You are wonderful


Hi Venkat,

I agree with ROM and other guys here. My wife also almost got stuck with this thing. But fortunately for her, guy who accepted the form didn't notice that her passport does not have my name. But his senior officer noted it and she has to go back to sort out the issue. Eventually since they (passport office) already got the fees and accepted the application, my wife got away with this and they have to issue the PCC certificate for her.
But if you look in a way, they can issue the PCC even without spouse name on the passport. So i guess it just another way of hassling people. Wat else we can expect from government offices?


----------



## kavi

mansi786 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied my visa on 24/04/2012.. And I have been told that my case is forwarded to the SCO for final decision on 7/08/2012. Wat if I apply for a tourist visa now?.. Wat can be the complication. Can I be granted my spouse visa when I m already in Australia? If m in australia on tourist visa and if my spouse visa is granted at tht time , does that mean that the spouse visa will get invalid, coz at the time of visa grant I m not in India?..or I just have to come back to India to get my spouse visa stamped on my passport?
> Can anyone plzzz help me out with this. I am really confused wat shall I do? Sit here and wait or go to Australia on TV and wait there?
> 
> Thanks


Hi mansi
I wud suggest don apply for tourist visa at this stage..i knw waiting kills..been there done dat...but u r close to ur 309 grant...even i wanted to apply for it last month but my co suggested not to...cz this might further delay ur 309 grant...so i wud say b a little more patient ur visa grant is close..as per the present scenario april case shud open in oct or mid oct...hope this helps
Gud luck


----------



## god2012

*Subclass309/100*

I contact Delhi immigration and said they have received my documents,they ask me the latest notice of assessment from the ATO, later few weeks after they asked last 2 years notice of assessment. My partner did medical in Australia while She was in tourist visa.today medibank is going to send me the hard copy of the medical.do I need to send those hard copy to immigration in India, or send when they ask for.as the person speaking from the medibank said the case officer look online,but some time they ask for hard copy.Don't know how long to wait for the grant of visa?


----------



## kk_1616

well Mansi, it is totally up to you.
Your file being lodged in late April, it will probably be finalised in late October or early november (more likely late october). This assumption is based on current scenario where AHC - New Delhi takes about 6 months to finalise. 
So if can wait a month or little more, no need to apply, otherwise you should.
But be aware of that when your application gets finalise you'll have to go offshore, which will incur some travel expenses.


----------



## miles apart

mansi786 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied my visa on 24/04/2012.. And I have been told that my case is forwarded to the SCO for final decision on 7/08/2012. Wat if I apply for a tourist visa now?.. Wat can be the complication. Can I be granted my spouse visa when I m already in Australia? If m in australia on tourist visa and if my spouse visa is granted at tht time , does that mean that the spouse visa will get invalid, coz at the time of visa grant I m not in India?..or I just have to come back to India to get my spouse visa stamped on my passport?
> Can anyone plzzz help me out with this. I am really confused wat shall I do? Sit here and wait or go to Australia on TV and wait there?
> 
> Thanks


Hello Mansi,
Instead of shooting in the dark, I would suggest you to call AHC and tell them that you know that the file is being forwaded for final decision and you are trying to be with your partner at the earliest and wanted to know what the options are and ask them if it is ideal to apply for tourist visa... By doing this you are dropping the ball in their court, they will not recommend to apply for tourist visa if your case is too close for decision otherwise they will say its up to you to decide, atleast then you will know how long it will take realisticly 
Like everyone else said, i think your case should be finalised by mid next month by looking at the average processing time 
Goodluck and hope you get the visa sooner than that


----------



## damselindistress

god2012 said:


> I contact Delhi immigration and said they have received my documents,they ask me the latest notice of assessment from the ATO, later few weeks after they asked last 2 years notice of assessment. My partner did medical in Australia while She was in tourist visa.today medibank is going to send me the hard copy of the medical.do I need to send those hard copy to immigration in India, or send when they ask for.as the person speaking from the medibank said the case officer look online,but some time they ask for hard copy.Don't know how long to wait for the grant of visa?


Hi god2012,

When I got my medicals done in India I was told that the concerned med certificates will be submitted directly by them online. What you can do is let your case officer know that you have gotten the medicals done and that it will be submitted online and ask him/her if you need to send a hard copy as well. Sending hard copy will take time and delay the process further. So best thing to do is inform your CO and take his advice.


----------



## mansi786

kk_1616 said:


> well Mansi, it is totally up to you.
> Your file being lodged in late April, it will probably be finalised in late October or early november (more likely late october). This assumption is based on current scenario where AHC - New Delhi takes about 6 months to finalise.
> So if can wait a month or little more, no need to apply, otherwise you should.
> But be aware of that when your application gets finalise you'll have to go offshore, which will incur some travel expenses.


Thank u soo much ... I guess waiting for another 20 days or so won't be a prob... I have come so far.. So a lil more now wont make a difference... Ur suggestion was helpful .. Thank u.


----------



## mansi786

kavi said:


> Hi mansi
> I wud suggest don apply for tourist visa at this stage..i knw waiting kills..been there done dat...but u r close to ur 309 grant...even i wanted to apply for it last month but my co suggested not to...cz this might further delay ur 309 grant...so i wud say b a little more patient ur visa grant is close..as per the present scenario april case shud open in oct or mid oct...hope this helps
> Gud luck


Hello kavi,

Thanx dear.. This means a lot to me... Yes waiting surely kills.. Actually I wanted to celebrate my 1st bday after my marriage with my hubby.. So thought to apply for a tv.. But I guess u r rite...once m thr , I will celebrate it anyways... That's more practical and smart... I don't wanna spoil my case by being impatient at this stage... Hoping for a good news ASAP.. Good luck to all..


----------



## mansi786

miles apart said:


> Hello Mansi,
> Instead of shooting in the dark, I would suggest you to call AHC and tell them that you know that the file is being forwaded for final decision and you are trying to be with your partner at the earliest and wanted to know what the options are and ask them if it is ideal to apply for tourist visa... By doing this you are dropping the ball in their court, they will not recommend to apply for tourist visa if your case is too close for decision otherwise they will say its up to you to decide, atleast then you will know how long it will take realisticly
> Like everyone else said, i think your case should be finalised by mid next month by looking at the average processing time
> Goodluck and hope you get the visa sooner than that


Hello
U r rite.. I will surely talk to them... Tht will be more accurate.. Obv... Thanx for the help...


----------



## dreamzz

Hi Guys,

My partner did her medicals in Brisbane (she is in tourist visa). The medibank people have sent me the reports in a sealed envelope by post. Do I need to send this to AHC, NewDelhi ?

Thanks


----------



## RockMeOn

dreamzz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My partner did her medicals in Brisbane (she is in tourist visa). The medibank people have sent me the reports in a sealed envelope by post. Do I need to send this to AHC, NewDelhi ?
> 
> Thanks


No you don't have to send it, the CO can check the status online. But DO NOT open that envelop until your case is decided, if in case the CO ask for it (which generally doesn't happen) you have to send that sealed envelop.

May be drop your CO an email that you have done your Medicals, and check with her whether she wants you to send that envelop. I am sure she will say no, but I think its much safer to do.

All the best!


----------



## damselindistress

March applicants please update us when ya'll get your visas..Its the end of the week and many march applicants yet to get their visas


----------



## taurus123

Hi All

Just sharing my story in applying 309/100 visa here.
DOL: 15/03/2012
CO assigned: 07/05/2012
Location: Kochi
Add Docs: Medicals & PCC
Visa Grant date: 07/09/2012

I was a frequent visitor in this wonderful forum which gave me a lot ideas in following up with my partners application. Also, I want to thank the people who worked behind the spreadsheet (esp. RockMeOn) which is a great advantage for the applicants waiting for their visa. In my experience, I would say, if the processing is getting delayed *without any reason*, a complaint with DIAC, Australia (Not in NewDelhi) will solve things pretty quick. Their standard response time is 10 business days and they assisted me within just 5 days with a decision.

Once again thanks to each and every member in this forum


----------



## Vinayak555

Hi taurus123,

Congratulation on your Visa. Regarding contacting DIAC, whom to email and what to write? I am wondering they might reply back that application is in the queue or some thing or contact your CO! 

cheers
Vino



taurus123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just sharing my story in applying 309/100 visa here.
> DOL: 15/03/2012
> CO assigned: 07/05/2012
> Location: Kochi
> Add Docs: Medicals & PCC
> Visa Grant date: 07/09/2012
> 
> I was a frequent visitor in this wonderful forum which gave me a lot ideas in following up with my partners application. Also, I want to thank the people who worked behind the spreadsheet (esp. RockMeOn) which is a great advantage for the applicants waiting for their visa. In my experience, I would say, if the processing is getting delayed *without any reason*, a complaint with DIAC, Australia (Not in NewDelhi) will solve things pretty quick. Their standard response time is 10 business days and they assisted me within just 5 days with a decision.
> 
> Once again thanks to each and every member in this forum


----------



## jagha86

taurus123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just sharing my story in applying 309/100 visa here.
> DOL: 15/03/2012
> CO assigned: 07/05/2012
> Location: Kochi
> Add Docs: Medicals & PCC
> Visa Grant date: 07/09/2012
> 
> I was a frequent visitor in this wonderful forum which gave me a lot ideas in following up with my partners application. Also, I want to thank the people who worked behind the spreadsheet (esp. RockMeOn) which is a great advantage for the applicants waiting for their visa. In my experience, I would say, if the processing is getting delayed without any reason, a complaint with DIAC, Australia (Not in NewDelhi) will solve things pretty quick. Their standard response time is 10 business days and they assisted me within just 5 days with a decision.
> 
> Once again thanks to each and every member in this forum


Congrats mate.. All the best..


----------



## Dhillon

I got visa grant mail yesterday.
DOL : 25 march 2012
Visa granted : 19 sept 2012
Best of luck for those who are still in queue


----------



## damselindistress

Yayy Congrats people!! :clap2:

We are inching closer to the April applicants now..Can't wait!!


----------



## OZIMCOMING

taurus123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just sharing my story in applying 309/100 visa here.
> DOL: 15/03/2012
> CO assigned: 07/05/2012
> Location: Kochi
> Add Docs: Medicals & PCC
> Visa Grant date: 07/09/2012
> 
> I was a frequent visitor in this wonderful forum which gave me a lot ideas in following up with my partners application. Also, I want to thank the people who worked behind the spreadsheet (esp. RockMeOn) which is a great advantage for the applicants waiting for their visa. In my experience, I would say, if the processing is getting delayed without any reason, a complaint with DIAC, Australia (Not in NewDelhi) will solve things pretty quick. Their standard response time is 10 business days and they assisted me within just 5 days with a decision.
> 
> Once again thanks to each and every member in this forum


Congrats chetta


----------



## jagha86

Dhillon said:


> I got visa grant mail yesterday.
> DOL : 25 march 2012
> Visa granted : 19 sept 2012
> Best of luck for those who are still in queue


Congrats mate.. Happy for you... All the best for ur future


----------



## ria2611

do the CO informs you if they forward ur file to SCO...or do we get some auto generated reply...??


----------



## damselindistress

ria2611 said:


> do the CO informs you if they forward ur file to SCO...or do we get some auto generated reply...??


Hi ria,

In most cases the CO informs you via email once your file gets queued up with the SCO for final decision. In case you haven't been informed you can email your CO and ask him/her about the status of your application and I'm sure they will let you know.


----------



## ria2611

damselindistress said:


> Hi ria,
> 
> In most cases the CO informs you via email once your file gets queued up with the SCO for final decision. In case you haven't been informed you can email your CO and ask him/her about the status of your application and I'm sure they will let you know.


My CO had called me and told that he will tk final decision in 15days when he asked me to submit one additional doc. According he shd had taken final decision in Sept 1st week.. but i m nt sure if. Final decision means fwding it to SCO..


----------



## damselindistress

ria2611 said:


> My CO had called me and told that he will tk final decision in 15days when he asked me to submit one additional doc. According he shd had taken final decision in Sept 1st week.. but i m nt sure if. Final decision means fwding it to SCO..


In almost all cases the file gets escalated to the SCO who then takes a decision. That is the usual protocol. Your CO probably told you that he would forward it to the SCO for final decision. Did your CO interview you when they called you?

Anyway as long as you are in touch with the CO and you know your file is being worked upon you needn't worry.


----------



## damselindistress

ria2611 said:


> My CO had called me and told that he will tk final decision in 15days when he asked me to submit one additional doc. According he shd had taken final decision in Sept 1st week.. but i m nt sure if. Final decision means fwding it to SCO..


I just checked the spreadsheet. You have applied for the prospective marriage visa. Not too sure of how they work up those applications. It could be that the CO himself takes a decision on the application - again not very sure.


----------



## singhinhk

Dear Rockmeon please update my details in SS
DOL 28/03/12
TV Applied 1/4/12
TV Granted 11/4/12
CO Assign 23/05/12 (CO Code 7)
Additional Docs None
Forward to SCO 7/8/12

Today TFN status changed to 
Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN. 

Hope get Visa Grant Letter soon.Good Luck to every1


----------



## June132012

Hi everyone,as u all know high commission is going to change rule for visa stamping from 1 oct 2012 where there is no need to get visa stamp on passport,, ,, and my request is for all those who already got their visa or will get in future.....plz let us know if they are sending their passport for visa label or not and if not wheather they face any problem at indian airport.as u know how smart our airport authorities are ,,,always give trouble to passengers without any reason,,,,,,, your this help can save approx. 2 5-30 days ,,,,,,3-4 days for passport courier service+15 working days for visa stamping+again10-20 days for ticket booking....because its always safe to book a ticket while passport is with you. this will help to be together in aus soon....thanks


----------



## June132012

Hi everyone,as u all know high commission is going to change rule for visa stamping from 1 oct 2012 where there is no need to get visa stamp on passport,, ,, and my request is for all those who already got their visa or will get in future.....plz let us know if they are sending their passport for visa label or not and if not wheather they face any problem at indian airport.as u know how smart our airport authorities are ,,,always give trouble to passengers without any reason,,,,,,, your this help can save approx. 2 5-30 days ,,,,,,3-4 days for passport courier service+15 working days for visa stamping+again10-20 days for ticket booking....because its always safe to book a ticket while passport is with you. this will help to be together in aus soon....thanks


----------



## ria2611

damselindistress said:


> In almost all cases the file gets escalated to the SCO who then takes a decision. That is the usual protocol. Your CO probably told you that he would forward it to the SCO for final decision. Did your CO interview you when they called you?
> 
> Anyway as long as you are in touch with the CO and you know your file is being worked upon you needn't worry.


He did interview for an hour... in the end he seemed satisfied n emailed me a list of additional docs which he had also explained in detail on phone, I sent him.all in a month but the Pcc I sent was from commissioner not passport office so he again called me to clarify n asked other Pcc at that time he said in 15 days he ll take final decision so I shd try to submit it at the earliest. Which i submitted in a week. Overall my CO was very quick n good. He dispatched my other Pcc within 2-3 hr after receiving my email. So don't.want to nag him.


----------



## Always*and*Forever

Hi, 

Can you please add the following to the spreadsheet.

Thank you

Applied for Prospective Marriage Visa 300

Date Lodged: 25/05/2012 
Location: Mumbai 
Co Assigned Date:26/7/2012
CO Code: 1.
Additional Documents Requested: Chat Details - Phone Bills/Emails, Certified Birth Certificate, Medical Assessment, Form 80


----------



## tijorus

*309 Visa Granted*

Hello everyone,

Thanks to each and everyone for sharing their experience in this forum and a special thanks to Rockmeon for all his efforts. We finally got the visa grant letter (dated 21/09/2012) and emailed to us on the same day. A long 6 months wait..but glad it came through. Just wanted to share our details as its not available in the spreadsheet

DOL: 20/03/2012
CO allocated and requested for additional Docs: 7/05/2012
CO Code: 1
Additional Docs Requested: Medicals/PCC
Additional Docs Submitted: 22/05/2012
Forwarded to SCO: 06/06/2012 ( we never received an email, but on contacting the AHC Operator we were given this date
TV applied: 30/05/2012
TV Granted: 11/06/2012 ( 3 months, no further stay)
309 Approved and visa granted: 21/09/2012 (6 Months)

It was specifically mentioned in the grant letter, that we will require to submit the passport for Visa labeling, even though my wife will be travelling to Australia in Oct. So I suppose the new system of label free visa is not applicable to anyone who have been granted a visa prior to Oct 1st. But I will always recommend to check with your CO for this. 

Thanks again to all and my wife and I are really pleased to get the visa. Wish everyone who is still waiting, to have patience and hope you get the visa soon. Good luck to all, and thanks Rockmeon for all your work.

Thanks
Tijorus


----------



## kk_1616

tijorus said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone for sharing their experience in this forum and a special thanks to Rockmeon for all his efforts. We finally got the visa grant letter (dated 21/09/2012) and emailed to us on the same day. A long 6 months wait..but glad it came through. Just wanted to share our details as its not available in the spreadsheet
> 
> DOL: 20/03/2012
> CO allocated and requested for additional Docs: 7/05/2012
> CO Code: 1
> Additional Docs Requested: Medicals/PCC
> Additional Docs Submitted: 22/05/2012
> Forwarded to SCO: 06/06/2012 ( we never received an email, but on contacting the AHC Operator we were given this date
> TV applied: 30/05/2012
> TV Granted: 11/06/2012 ( 3 months, no further stay)
> 309 Approved and visa granted: 21/09/2012 (6 Months)
> 
> It was specifically mentioned in the grant letter, that we will require to submit the passport for Visa labeling, even though my wife will be travelling to Australia in Oct. So I suppose the new system of label free visa is not applicable to anyone who have been granted a visa prior to Oct 1st. But I will always recommend to check with your CO for this.
> 
> Thanks again to all and my wife and I are really pleased to get the visa. Wish everyone who is still waiting, to have patience and hope you get the visa soon. Good luck to all, and thanks Rockmeon for all your work.
> 
> Thanks
> Tijorus


Many many congratulation Tijorus.
Looks like they will finalising march applicant very soon...


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

Hello all, 

I would like to inform you all that my wife's visa is being granted. 
DOL: 23/03/2012
DOG: 21/09/2012.
CO: 06 - rest of details on the spreadsheet. March applicants be patient September end/oct 1st week is on the cards.

Thank you all for sharing your experiences and as we all know special thanks to Rockmeon - you are doing wonderful job keep it up. I would like to say that this is wonderful forum for spouse visa related queries and information. Will try to keep checking the threads and help in whatever way I can.
Good luck to rest of the applicants.
Thanks
Nirmal2611


----------



## SydneySummons

taurus123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just sharing my story in applying 309/100 visa here.
> DOL: 15/03/2012
> CO assigned: 07/05/2012
> Location: Kochi
> Add Docs: Medicals & PCC
> Visa Grant date: 07/09/2012
> 
> I was a frequent visitor in this wonderful forum which gave me a lot ideas in following up with my partners application. Also, I want to thank the people who worked behind the spreadsheet (esp. RockMeOn) which is a great advantage for the applicants waiting for their visa. In my experience, I would say, if the processing is getting delayed *without any reason*, a complaint with DIAC, Australia (Not in NewDelhi) will solve things pretty quick. Their standard response time is 10 business days and they assisted me within just 5 days with a decision.
> 
> Once again thanks to each and every member in this forum


Congratulations Taurus! And also thank u for your Tip...will remember that, when my time is due!


----------



## SydneySummons

Always*and*Forever said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please add the following to the spreadsheet.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Applied for Prospective Marriage Visa 300
> 
> Date Lodged: 25/05/2012
> Location: Mumbai
> Co Assigned Date:26/7/2012
> CO Code: 1.
> Additional Documents Requested: Chat Details - Phone Bills/Emails, Certified Birth Certificate, Medical Assessment, Form 80


Hi Always and Forever, 
Since there are very few PMV applicants in this forum, I would like to seek your opinion on this. I've also applied for the PMV and was thinking of changing it to 309, since our wedding date has been finalised. Do you also have similar plans? Please let me know, what process your CO asks you to follow, if you've similar plans. 
Thanks


----------



## kavi

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I would like to inform you all that my wife's visa is being granted.
> DOL: 23/03/2012
> DOG: 21/09/2012.
> CO: 06 - rest of details on the spreadsheet. March applicants be patient September end/oct 1st week is on the cards.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your experiences and as we all know special thanks to Rockmeon - you are doing wonderful job keep it up. I would like to say that this is wonderful forum for spouse visa related queries and information. Will try to keep checking the threads and help in whatever way I can.
> Good luck to rest of the applicants.
> Thanks
> Nirmal2611


Congrats dear! Have a great life ahead


----------



## ria2611

:focus:


SydneySummons said:


> Hi Always and Forever,
> Since there are very few PMV applicants in this forum, I would like to seek your opinion on this. I've also applied for the PMV and was thinking of changing it to 309, since our wedding date has been finalised. Do you also have similar plans? Please let me know, what process your CO asks you to follow, if you've similar plans.
> Thanks


Hi even i hv applied for.PMV n one of the foremost requirement in it is NOIM so after ur CO is allocated he will ask u for it.
My second point is if ur wedding is finalized n its in India then in PMV u hv to enter Australia first n then u can marry anywhere in the world after tht visit. So when ur CO is allocated n u tell him tht u r planning to get married before he wont accept tht answer as PMV 's main purpose is to provide u visa to get married. 

My advise
Lodge PMV in such a way that u get married before CO is alloted that is before 8 weeks to avoid the. Hassel.
If u hv already lodged then don't know if CO ll proceed further after knowing ur marriage plans, converting it to 309 is not a big deal at any.stage bt convincing CO is a prob, better not to tell him at tht stage better not to tell him anything


----------



## miles apart

tijorus said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone for sharing their experience in this forum and a special thanks to Rockmeon for all his efforts. We finally got the visa grant letter (dated 21/09/2012) and emailed to us on the same day. A long 6 months wait..but glad it came through. Just wanted to share our details as its not available in the spreadsheet
> 
> DOL: 20/03/2012
> CO allocated and requested for additional Docs: 7/05/2012
> CO Code: 1
> Additional Docs Requested: Medicals/PCC
> Additional Docs Submitted: 22/05/2012
> Forwarded to SCO: 06/06/2012 ( we never received an email, but on contacting the AHC Operator we were given this date
> TV applied: 30/05/2012
> TV Granted: 11/06/2012 ( 3 months, no further stay)
> 309 Approved and visa granted: 21/09/2012 (6 Months)
> 
> It was specifically mentioned in the grant letter, that we will require to submit the passport for Visa labeling, even though my wife will be travelling to Australia in Oct. So I suppose the new system of label free visa is not applicable to anyone who have been granted a visa prior to Oct 1st. But I will always recommend to check with your CO for this.
> 
> Thanks again to all and my wife and I are really pleased to get the visa. Wish everyone who is still waiting, to have patience and hope you get the visa soon. Good luck to all, and thanks Rockmeon for all your work.
> 
> Thanks
> Tijorus


Hello Tijorus,
Congratulations :clap2:

Am sure that there are a couple of us who have our partners in Australia on TV, and I see that you have also mentioned that you have done the same  can you please advise all of us here when your partner was asked to go offshore and how long did it actually take from the time your partner stepped offshore and the time the visa actually got granted??

Appreciate your help


----------



## pranjal_1234

taurus123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just sharing my story in applying 309/100 visa here.
> DOL: 15/03/2012
> CO assigned: 07/05/2012
> Location: Kochi
> Add Docs: Medicals & PCC
> Visa Grant date: 07/09/2012
> 
> I was a frequent visitor in this wonderful forum which gave me a lot ideas in following up with my partners application. Also, I want to thank the people who worked behind the spreadsheet (esp. RockMeOn) which is a great advantage for the applicants waiting for their visa. In my experience, I would say, if the processing is getting delayed *without any reason*, a complaint with DIAC, Australia (Not in NewDelhi) will solve things pretty quick. Their standard response time is 10 business days and they assisted me within just 5 days with a decision.
> 
> Once again thanks to each and every member in this forum


Thanks


----------



## anaya

Hi Guys got my spouse visa on 14th Sept 2012...
I went to newzealand to get it stamped..
If anyone wants to do the same and needs any info ao ask..

Thanks for all the support and help provided by this forum!!Also, I want to thank the people who worked behind the spreadsheet (esp. RockMeOn) which is a great advantage for the applicants waiting for their visa.
cheers!!


----------



## kk_1616

anaya said:


> Hi Guys got my spouse visa on 14th Sept 2012...
> I went to newzealand to get it stamped..
> If anyone wants to do the same and needs any info ao ask..
> 
> Thanks for all the support and help provided by this forum!!Also, I want to thank the people who worked behind the spreadsheet (esp. RockMeOn) which is a great advantage for the applicants waiting for their visa.
> cheers!!


Hi mate,
when did CO asked your wife to go offshore? how many days you had to stay at NZ?
and did they stamped your passport with visa label or not?


----------



## miles apart

anaya said:


> Hi Guys got my spouse visa on 14th Sept 2012...
> I went to newzealand to get it stamped..
> If anyone wants to do the same and needs any info ao ask..
> 
> Thanks for all the support and help provided by this forum!!Also, I want to thank the people who worked behind the spreadsheet (esp. RockMeOn) which is a great advantage for the applicants waiting for their visa.
> cheers!!


Congratulations anaya :clap2:
can you please advise all of us here when your partner was asked to go offshore and how long did it actually take from the time your partner stepped offshore and the time the visa actually got granted ?? Pretty much same questions asked by kk_1616


----------



## kk_1616

anaya said:


> Hi Guys got my spouse visa on 14th Sept 2012...
> I went to newzealand to get it stamped..
> If anyone wants to do the same and needs any info ao ask..
> 
> Thanks for all the support and help provided by this forum!!Also, I want to thank the people who worked behind the spreadsheet (esp. RockMeOn) which is a great advantage for the applicants waiting for their visa.
> cheers!!


hey Anaya,,
sorry i just forgot to congratulate you in my last message, and rather bombarded you with many questions...
very sorry.. and very happy for you guys... 
many many congratulations....


----------



## kevti85

anaya said:


> Hi Guys got my spouse visa on 14th Sept 2012...
> I went to newzealand to get it stamped..
> If anyone wants to do the same and needs any info ao ask..
> 
> Thanks for all the support and help provided by this forum!!Also, I want to thank the people who worked behind the spreadsheet (esp. RockMeOn) which is a great advantage for the applicants waiting for their visa.
> cheers!!


Congrats Anaya...All the Best for Future..Cn u pls share wen did u apply for Tourist Visa & wen ws the Tourist Visa granted?

Regards,


----------



## RockMeOn

Many congratulation to all the folks who have received their Visa grant in recent days - really happy for all of you! Also, thank you everyone for your kind words - it's just your appreciation that keep me up and running so keep them coming 

All the best to everyone who is waiting for their Visa and to those who have received the visa and are about to start a new journey of their life


----------



## anaya

miles apart said:


> Congratulations anaya :clap2:
> can you please advise all of us here when your partner was asked to go offshore and how long did it actually take from the time your partner stepped offshore and the time the visa actually got granted ?? Pretty much same questions asked by kk_1616


Hi..

I received mail from my sco saying that she is the new case officer allocated for my file..
I den mailed her saying that we r leaving for NZ on 13th sept n will b der for a week..
as soon as i reached NZ i mailed her saying am out of australia on 14th sept

Received grant email on 17th sept..visa was granted on 14th itself but!!


----------



## singhinhk

Hello Every1,
Finally I got the Visa grant letter today it was issued on 21/09
It,s been a great help by this forum people.
I wish u all the best for ur visas.
thx RMO for ur efforts.


----------



## damselindistress

singhinhk said:


> Hello Every1,
> Finally I got the Visa grant letter today it was issued on 21/09
> It,s been a great help by this forum people.
> I wish u all the best for ur visas.
> thx RMO for ur efforts.


Yayy Congrats everyone!!:clap2:


----------



## js009

*congratulations miles apart*

Many congratulations to u....may i knw wat's your dol??is it 04/05/2012??


----------



## js009

*hello*

congratulations damselindistress.....:clap2:

may i knw wat's ur dol??

anyways enjoy re-union....


----------



## damselindistress

js009 said:


> congratulations damselindistress.....:clap2:
> 
> may i knw wat's ur dol??
> 
> anyways enjoy re-union....


@js009

i havent got my visa yet! 
and for anyone's dol refer the spreadsheet.


----------



## js009

*sorry milesapart*

this post is for anaya...m really sorry...


----------



## js009

*sorry damselindistress*

m new to this forum...was lill bit confused...sorry...hope u"ll get ur visa soon...


----------



## damselindistress

js009 said:


> m new to this forum...was lill bit confused...sorry...hope u"ll get ur visa soon...


no worries


----------



## miles apart

tijorus said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone for sharing their experience in this forum and a special thanks to Rockmeon for all his efforts. We finally got the visa grant letter (dated 21/09/2012) and emailed to us on the same day. A long 6 months wait..but glad it came through. Just wanted to share our details as its not available in the spreadsheet
> 
> DOL: 20/03/2012
> CO allocated and requested for additional Docs: 7/05/2012
> CO Code: 1
> Additional Docs Requested: Medicals/PCC
> Additional Docs Submitted: 22/05/2012
> Forwarded to SCO: 06/06/2012 ( we never received an email, but on contacting the AHC Operator we were given this date
> TV applied: 30/05/2012
> TV Granted: 11/06/2012 ( 3 months, no further stay)
> 309 Approved and visa granted: 21/09/2012 (6 Months)
> 
> It was specifically mentioned in the grant letter, that we will require to submit the passport for Visa labeling, even though my wife will be travelling to Australia in Oct. So I suppose the new system of label free visa is not applicable to anyone who have been granted a visa prior to Oct 1st. But I will always recommend to check with your CO for this.
> 
> Thanks again to all and my wife and I are really pleased to get the visa. Wish everyone who is still waiting, to have patience and hope you get the visa soon. Good luck to all, and thanks Rockmeon for all your work.
> 
> Thanks
> Tijorus


Hello Tijorus, 
Can u kindly reply to my earlier post regarding if your partner was asked to go offshore and how long did it actually take for the visa to get granted from the time your partner stepped offshore?? There are a few of us in this forum who are going through similar situation as yours and your response will be helpful for all us of to plan accordingly


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Hi Rockmeon

Could you please update the spreadsheet with the following:

caseworker allocated 24/09/12 and pcc, medicals, and sponser 40sp form q57 to be resigned to match passport and birth certificate or school certificate has also been requested. 

Thanks heaps!!!! We've waited like what seemed to take forever to get a caseworker. caseworker code is not on the spreadsheet though.


----------



## kk_1616

Hi friends,

Got e-mail from SCO asking my wife to go offshore.
So looks like we are almost there.
Happy Happy Happy...


----------



## miles apart

kk_1616 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Got e-mail from SCO asking my wife to go offshore.
> So looks like we are almost there.
> Happy Happy Happy...


Wow..Thats wonderful  
if its not too much to ask,Please keep me posted if you guys planning to go anywhere else other than India and also how long did it actually take for the visa to get granted 
Hope you guys get the visa grant soon...All the very best


----------



## kk_1616

miles apart said:


> Wow..Thats wonderful
> if its not too much to ask,Please keep me posted if you guys planning to go anywhere else other than India and also how long did it actually take for the visa to get granted
> Hope you guys get the visa grant soon...All the very best


Thanks mate. 
I sure will update you what's happening with my wife's application. I am not sure at the moment, where we will go. But it will be either NZ, Fiji or India.


----------



## miles apart

kk_1616 said:


> Thanks mate.
> I sure will update you what's happening with my wife's application. I am not sure at the moment, where we will go. But it will be either NZ, Fiji or India.


Thanks kk_1616  Aprreciate it 
And once again Wish you both all the very best


----------



## RaghuRoopa

Hello All. I have been following this thread religiously for quite some time and thought I should also contribute. Rockmeon you are doing a fantastic job! I did go through the spread sheet sometime back, but unable to get it now. It is really nice to see the forum members sharing the information out here. I have applied for the spouse visa and my wife is in Sydney. I don't know how to get the Case officer code. If someone can guide me that would be helpful.

Many Congratulations to all those who have already got the Visa and all the best for all those waiting.

@Rockmeon:Could you please log my details:

DOL: 02nd May 2012 from VFS, Bangalore, India
DOL Ack: 03rd May 2012
CO Assigned Date: 6th July 2012
Case officer only asked for Medicals which was done.
SCO Assigned Date: 26th July 2012

I think Miles Apart and myself are on the same timeline


----------



## RaghuRoopa

I also have a small query. I had called up the Australian High Commission for a general inquiry to know the status of my visa. Only then I got to know that my case has been sent to SCO on 26th July 2012. I know some forum members have got an e-mail intimation from their case officers. Should I really insist on getting an e-mail from my case officer?


----------



## kk_1616

RaghuRoopa said:


> I also have a small query. I had called up the Australian High Commission for a general inquiry to know the status of my visa. Only then I got to know that my case has been sent to SCO on 26th July 2012. I know some forum members have got an e-mail intimation from their case officers. Should I really insist on getting an e-mail from my case officer?


No. I don't think there is any need for that. N even I never received any e-mail about my file being forwarded to SCO
So, no need to bug them for it.


----------



## Maahi

RaghuRoopa said:


> Hello All. I have been following this thread religiously for quite some time and thought I should also contribute. Rockmeon you are doing a fantastic job! I did go through the spread sheet sometime back, but unable to get it now. It is really nice to see the forum members sharing the information out here. I have applied for the spouse visa and my wife is in Sydney. I don't know how to get the Case officer code. If someone can guide me that would be helpful.
> 
> Many Congratulations to all those who have already got the Visa and all the best for all those waiting.
> 
> @Rockmeon:Could you please log my details:
> 
> DOL: 02nd May 2012 from VFS, Bangalore, India
> DOL Ack: 03rd May 2012
> CO Assigned Date: 6th July 2012
> Case officer only asked for Medicals which was done.
> SCO Assigned Date: 26th July 2012
> 
> I think Miles Apart and myself are on the same timeline



Hi RaghuRoopa,
u can check the spreadsheet in the RockMeOn post, the link is there in his signature. And for the CO code, u will get the names of the CO with serial no. in the sheet. that serial no is the code.

All the best for ur visa


----------



## silentobs

RaghuRoopa said:


> Hello All. I have been following this thread religiously for quite some time and thought I should also contribute. Rockmeon you are doing a fantastic job! I did go through the spread sheet sometime back, but unable to get it now. It is really nice to see the forum members sharing the information out here. I have applied for the spouse visa and my wife is in Sydney. I don't know how to get the Case officer code. If someone can guide me that would be helpful.
> 
> Many Congratulations to all those who have already got the Visa and all the best for all those waiting.
> 
> @Rockmeon:Could you please log my details:
> 
> DOL: 02nd May 2012 from VFS, Bangalore, India
> DOL Ack: 03rd May 2012
> CO Assigned Date: 6th July 2012
> Case officer only asked for Medicals which was done.
> SCO Assigned Date: 26th July 2012
> 
> I think Miles Apart and myself are on the same timeline


Hi RaghuRoopa,
The spreadsheet is at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=4
(In case you want to mention the CO's name, the first tab has a list of code that folks on this forum use)

About your other query atleast in the case of applications submitted since the last 5-6 months, there was no email update when the file was queued for final decision. (But you could mail your CO asking for a status, then you'd get the update you need on an email)


----------



## RaghuRoopa

RaghuRoopa said:


> Hello All. I have been following this thread religiously for quite some time and thought I should also contribute. Rockmeon you are doing a fantastic job! I did go through the spread sheet sometime back, but unable to get it now. It is really nice to see the forum members sharing the information out here. I have applied for the spouse visa and my wife is in Sydney. I don't know how to get the Case officer code. If someone can guide me that would be helpful.
> 
> Many Congratulations to all those who have already got the Visa and all the best for all those waiting.
> 
> @Rockmeon:Could you please log my details:
> 
> DOL: 02nd May 2012 from VFS, Bangalore, India
> DOL Ack: 03rd May 2012
> CO Assigned Date: 6th July 2012
> Case officer only asked for Medicals which was done.
> SCO Assigned Date: 26th July 2012
> 
> I think Miles Apart and myself are on the same timeline


CO Code:11. Could you please update this as well. Thanks!


----------



## miles apart

RaghuRoopa said:


> I also have a small query. I had called up the Australian High Commission for a general inquiry to know the status of my visa. Only then I got to know that my case has been sent to SCO on 26th July 2012. I know some forum members have got an e-mail intimation from their case officers. Should I really insist on getting an e-mail from my case officer?



Hello RaghuRoopa,
Our file was forwaded to the SCO two weeks before we got an email from our CO saying it has been forwarded to SCO. So my point is, it doesnt reallly matter if we receive an email from our CO about file being forwarded to SCO as long as AHC Contact centre person confirmed that it has been forwaded to SCO that should be fine  dont stress about insisting on getting an email from your case officer 
Goodluck and hope they start April applications soon so that May Applicants can expect sometime end of Oct


----------



## RaghuRoopa

Thank you KK_1616, Maahi, silentobs and miles apart. Yeah the information that it was forwarded to SCO was actualy more than sufficient. Thank you all very much!  Cheers!


----------



## miles apart

RaghuRoopa said:


> CO Code:11. Could you please update this as well. Thanks!


What are the odds  both of us have the same CO


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

RaghuRoopa said:


> I also have a small query. I had called up the Australian High Commission for a general inquiry to know the status of my visa. Only then I got to know that my case has been sent to SCO on 26th July 2012. I know some forum members have got an e-mail intimation from their case officers. Should I really insist on getting an e-mail from my case officer?


Hi raghu , 

Do you know your case officer s name and contact details ? If AHC ca tell u that case has been forwarded sure they can tell you the co name. Reason being any subsequent enquiries should be to ur co hence IMP to know he/ she is.

Thanks
Nirmaabhi


----------



## tomi1234

NAME-tomi
DOL 26/3/2012
WE APPLY FOR TV 0N 21/09/12 granted on 25/09/12
we r hopping for partner visa but instead got TV


----------



## jagha86

my DoL 23rd dec 2011... 277 days <9 months & 2 days> since i applied.. :confused2:waiting waiting waiting & still Waiting..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:confused2:


----------



## damselindistress

tomi1234 said:


> NAME-tomi
> DOL 26/3/2012
> WE APPLY FOR TV 0N 21/09/12 granted on 25/09/12
> we r hopping for partner visa but instead got TV


Hi Tomi,

I wonder why would you have applied for the TV when you are close to getting the partner visa grant.

You could mail your CO and ask for the progress of your file since most march-end applicants have been getting their visa grants last week and this week.


----------



## damselindistress

jagha86 said:


> my DoL 23rd dec 2011... 277 days <9 months & 2 days> since i applied.. :confused2:waiting waiting waiting & still Waiting..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:confused2:


Hi Jagha,

I think you need to mail your CO and ask him/her if there's anything required of you that could help them come to a decision with your visa? If there is any additional documents/proofs that they need and that you are willing to submit whatever is needed! And in case they have it all why is the decision being delayed? You have the right to know what's happening with your file! Just be polite enough and let them know that you are wiling to co-operate and get done whatever is needed for them to come to a decision.


----------



## RADHIRA

*Marriage Certificate - Extremely Confused*

Hi I the holder of an OCI card. I am getting married to an Indian Citizen on 23rd November in the temple. We were then planning to register that at the local municipality and obtain a marriage certificate. 
I was just now told by a friend that this is certificate is not accepted by AHC and that I would have to get married in the registrar office and then get the certificate. But various websites say I have to reside in India 30 days before even applying to marry as I am an overseas citizen. And then wait another 30 days to get married in the registrar office. Work will not permit me to do that. I am worried and confused. Has anyone here been in a situation like me, that is Australian Citizen (I do not have any ration card or voter id in India to prove residence there) and have married and Indian citizen? Please advise.


----------



## kavi

RADHIRA said:


> Hi I the holder of an OCI card. I am getting married to an Indian Citizen on 23rd November in the temple. We were then planning to register that at the local municipality and obtain a marriage certificate.
> I was just now told by a friend that this is certificate is not accepted by AHC and that I would have to get married in the registrar office and then get the certificate. But various websites say I have to reside in India 30 days before even applying to marry as I am an overseas citizen. And then wait another 30 days to get married in the registrar office. Work will not permit me to do that. I am worried and confused. Has anyone here been in a situation like me, that is Australian Citizen (I do not have any ration card or voter id in India to prove residence there) and have married and Indian citizen? Please advise.


To get a marriage certificate do not show the council that you are an overseas citizen as different rule applies when non resident of india marries citizen of india! Moreover Its complicated for them too!! So its important for you to have some indian id for instance drivers licence if you do want any dramas with marriage registration! Try find find a way to get an id or discuss with some local lawyer you may have some contacts! Which city btw???


----------



## RADHIRA

I have a drivers licence. My question is can I get three marriage registered as per hindu marriages act and submit the certificate Or the special marriages act? Which certificate does the AHC accept? Getting married options in Calicut or Pondicherry.


----------



## damselindistress

RADHIRA said:


> I have a drivers licence. My question is can I get three marriage registered as per hindu marriages act and submit the certificate Or the special marriages act? Which certificate does the AHC accept? Getting married options in Calicut or Pondicherry.


Hi Radhira,

AHC accepts certificates from both Hindu Marriage Act and Special Marriage Act.

Hindu Marriage Act is where you get married in the traditional way. And then when you register the marriage in a court you need to provide proofs like marriage pics, the invitation card etc. This is basically just the registration of the marriage that already took place with the Hindu rituals. Here there is no initial intimation/notice to be given to the court.

As per Special Marriage Act you don't need to get married as per the Hindu rituals. Here you actually get married in the court and it is not just registration of the marriage. In this case you need to apply first in the court (30 days prior) and take an appointment for your court marriage. Now this can be done by your partner who holds the Indian passport too. You don't need to come down to go through the whole process it can be done by either of the partners. As for documents they will need your OCI, passport copy, and address proof of your Australian residence. You don't need to be residing in India and you can openly declare so too.

I got married first according to the special marriage act and my situation was similar to yours. My husband didn;t have an Indian residence proof and I applied for the marriage 30 days prior. Also please keep in mind you need to apply for marriage in the court that falls under the jurisdiction of your partner's residence. 

Let me know if you need any more information!


----------



## RaghuRoopa

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hi raghu ,
> 
> Do you know your case officer s name and contact details ? If AHC ca tell u that case has been forwarded sure they can tell you the co name. Reason being any subsequent enquiries should be to ur co hence IMP to know he/ she is.
> 
> Thanks
> Nirmaabhi


@Nirmalabhi: Yes I do know my case officer's name and contact details.


----------



## RockMeOn

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Hi Rockmeon
> 
> Could you please update the spreadsheet with the following:
> 
> caseworker allocated 24/09/12 and pcc, medicals, and sponser 40sp form q57 to be resigned to match passport and birth certificate or school certificate has also been requested.
> 
> Thanks heaps!!!! We've waited like what seemed to take forever to get a caseworker. caseworker code is not on the spreadsheet though.


Thanks DS,

I have updated your details, seems like there is another CO which I am not aware of. In the spreadsheet, I have opened your "CO name" cell for comment. Can you please go there and reply with your CO name?

All the best for you Visa...


----------



## RockMeOn

RADHIRA said:


> I have a drivers licence. My question is can I get three marriage registered as per hindu marriages act and submit the certificate Or the special marriages act? Which certificate does the AHC accept? Getting married options in Calicut or Pondicherry.


I would highly recommend not to use your Indian ID when you are not an Indian Citizen anymore! On the marriage certificate they will specifically write your address (from the ID you will provide), and in your case they will be writing your Indian address which is kind of misleading as you reside in Australia not in India.

It was the same case for me as I had my OCI card while getting married, all you need is No Impediment Certificate from the Australian Passport office, which will be sufficient for you to marry an Indian citizen. Check out this link for further details Marriage overseas | Smartraveller: The Australian Government's travel advisory and consular assistance service | Australian Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade.

Also, I think the Australian Passport office charge you about $80-$90 to issue this certificate and takes about 3 working days. So plan accordingly...

All the best!


----------



## kk_1616

RockMeOn said:


> I would highly recommend not to use your Indian ID when you are not an Indian Citizen anymore! On the marriage certificate they will specifically write your address (from the ID you will provide), and in your case they will be writing your Indian address which is kind of misleading as you reside in Australia not in India.
> 
> It was the same case for me as I had my OCI card while getting married, all you need is No Impediment Certificate from the Australian Passport office, which will be sufficient for you to marry an Indian citizen. Check out this link for further details Marriage overseas | Smartraveller: The Australian Government's travel advisory and consular assistance service | Australian Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade.
> 
> Also, I think the Australian Passport office charge you about $80-$90 to issue this certificate and takes about 3 working days. So plan accordingly...
> 
> All the best!


Quite good info. Thanks for sharing.

Can you please also update in my notes that I have already receive e-mail from SCO on 24th Sep asking my wife to be offshore in order to take final decision. 

This is because we may plan to go offshore in 3-4 weeks times and that will mislead people in a way that it took much longer in my case rather than just 6 months.
So you can write some notes in your words. That will be a help.
Thanks.


----------



## kavi

RADHIRA said:


> I have a drivers licence. My question is can I get three marriage registered as per hindu marriages act and submit the certificate Or the special marriages act? Which certificate does the AHC accept? Getting married options in Calicut or Pondicherry.


I was in a similar situation like urs! M aus citizen and hold oci card! After discussing with a lawyer i registered my marriage just using drivers licence! Simple and easy! U must talk to some good local lawyer back home! M sure they wil guide u better!


----------



## kk_1616

Hey guys, I have noticed one thing from spreadsheet that, lately all the application with CO code : 8 have got their final decision on 178th day from the DOL.

Strange isn't it...??


----------



## Always*and*Forever

Hi, Can you please remove my details from the spreadsheet under Always*and*Forever. It would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Always*and*Forever

Hi RockMeOn, Can you please remove my details from the spreadsheet under Always*and*Forever. It would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## the rock

*Visa Granted*

Hi Rock Me On,

Please update my details on the spreadsheet. I must admit you are doing an incredible job and thank u and everyone who have kept this forum alive. Truly appreciate it. This forum and the spreadsheet indeed is a one-stop shop for people waiting for their partner visa's from New Delhi.

DOL at VFS Hyderabad - 27/03/2012
Date received by AHC New Delhi - 28/03/2012
Case Officer assigned and small telephonic interview(both applicant and sponsor) and additional docs asked - 21/05/2012
Additional docs sent to AHC - 28/05/2012
Application queued for final decision with SCO - 22/06/2012
309 Visa Grant Date - 24/09/2012
Grant Letter Email Received - 25/09/2012

P.S. - I had also applied for tourist visa twice. Once before applying for 309. Once after. Both the times they were refused. 

I wish everyone waiting for their visa's good luck. Hope everyone gets it soon. As it is a very long and anxious wait. 

Cheers


----------



## singhinhk

Dear Rockmeon,
Please update my visa grant date as 21/09/2012.
Thx


----------



## vun_ti

Hi RockMeOn,

Can you please update my detail in spreadsheet?

C/O assigned 25/9/2012
C/O Code 7
And asked for detail info about the relationship including chat history, form 80 and medical.

Thanks,
Vun_ti


----------



## kk_1616

singhinhk said:


> Dear Rockmeon,
> Please update my visa grant date as 21/09/2012.
> Thx


Hi mate, 
many congrats for visa grant..

I just wonder if you are different from another person on spreadsheet with the name "SinghInhk" or the same.

well, it is likely you both are different person coz u both have different DOL and location but still seemed bit fishy coz of almost similar name.


----------



## Kungiboombi

Pls update my co code to 8 initially,
New co assigned I think she is my sco, u can write initials, RA.


----------



## venkat1987

Quick Question guys.

Say if the CO asks for Chat history. Me and my wife have been in relationship for 6 years. Do you have to show it for the entire time? How does it work? Coz i have to collect them and keep as i just checked my gmail chat history has been off for last 2 yrs.

Cheers


----------



## Kungiboombi

Show some chat history, yearly u can show 7-8 chat histories of different months, see if the date can be shown. Or last two years u can show telephonic or web chat history. They just need some evidence that u two are in touch and it's a genuine relationship.


----------



## kk_1616

venkat1987 said:


> Quick Question guys.
> 
> Say if the CO asks for Chat history. Me and my wife have been in relationship for 6 years. Do you have to show it for the entire time? How does it work? Coz i have to collect them and keep as i just checked my gmail chat history has been off for last 2 yrs.
> 
> Cheers


I don't think you have to show all chat history from past six years.
just show them few photos that were taken 4-5 years before and chat history from last couple of years. 
may be few old e-mails if your have.
this much of information should be fine.


----------



## miles apart

Kungiboombi said:


> Pls update my co code to 8 initially,
> New co assigned I think she is my sco, u can write initials, RA.


Hello Kungiboombi,
I see that you are a May applicant (same as mine) and as per your post you have said that you have been assigned a SCO??? Is that correct?? if it is, then its more positive for all May applicants to expect visa's in October  Can you please confirm if its an email about SCO assigned to your case??


----------



## Kungiboombi

miles apart said:


> Hello Kungiboombi,
> I see that you are a May applicant (same as mine) and as per your post you have said that you have been assigned a SCO??? Is that correct?? if it is, then its more positive for all May applicants to expect visa's in October  Can you please confirm if its an email about SCO assigned to your case??


My file has been queued for final decision in mid august,
I had asked some queries to my co code 8 regarding tv , 
For that I got a reply from another co RA( NOT LISTED IN SPREADSHEET ) ,
So think RA Is my sco,
The co's are guess are pre decision officers who check ur applications , these are not decision makers. So code 8 is my co and RA is some senior person or sco who has the authority to give some crucial answers.

Yes may appliclicants can expect their visas by oct end or November firstweek .
Be patient , they are processing well, and justdont bug them by sending emails or calling them.

All will get their visas.


----------



## jagha86

singhinhk said:


> Dear Rockmeon,
> Please update my visa grant date as 21/09/2012.
> Thx


Congrats mate..!happy for u guys... all the best:clap2::clap2:


----------



## jagha86

the rock said:


> Hi Rock Me On,
> 
> Please update my details on the spreadsheet. I must admit you are doing an incredible job and thank u and everyone who have kept this forum alive. Truly appreciate it. This forum and the spreadsheet indeed is a one-stop shop for people waiting for their partner visa's from New Delhi.
> 
> DOL at VFS Hyderabad - 27/03/2012
> Date received by AHC New Delhi - 28/03/2012
> Case Officer assigned and small telephonic interview(both applicant and sponsor) and additional docs asked - 21/05/2012
> Additional docs sent to AHC - 28/05/2012
> Application queued for final decision with SCO - 22/06/2012
> 309 Visa Grant Date - 24/09/2012
> Grant Letter Email Received - 25/09/2012
> 
> P.S. - I had also applied for tourist visa twice. Once before applying for 309. Once after. Both the times they were refused.
> 
> I wish everyone waiting for their visa's good luck. Hope everyone gets it soon. As it is a very long and anxious wait.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats mate.... all the best... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## kevti85

vun_ti said:


> Hi RockMeOn,
> 
> Can you please update my detail in spreadsheet?
> 
> C/O assigned 25/9/2012
> C/O Code 7
> And asked for detail info about the relationship including chat history, form 80 and medical.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vun_ti


Hi Vun_ti,

Congrats on assignment of CO...this in itself seems to be an achivemnt..its like u hav crossed one hurdle..jus wanted sum info frm u...Hav u applied thru sum agent? Cos my DOL is before u & i hav stil nt been allotted CO...Nw i am starting to get worried..Just dnt knw whedr i shud mail AHC by myself cos my agent refuses to mail AHC saying that it tks 12 weeks for CO assignment..

Any guidance frm anyone will be highly appreciated

Regards,


----------



## silentobs

kevti85 said:


> Hi Vun_ti,
> 
> Congrats on assignment of CO...this in itself seems to be an achivemnt..its like u hav crossed one hurdle..jus wanted sum info frm u...Hav u applied thru sum agent? Cos my DOL is before u & i hav stil nt been allotted CO...Nw i am starting to get worried..Just dnt knw whedr i shud mail AHC by myself cos my agent refuses to mail AHC saying that it tks 12 weeks for CO assignment..
> 
> Any guidance frm anyone will be highly appreciated
> 
> Regards,


Hi kevti85,
Think you should get a mail sometime this week. If not there is no harm in mailing AHC. The time to assign CO takes between 8-10 weeks generally.


----------



## kk_1616

kevti85 said:


> Hi Vun_ti,
> 
> Congrats on assignment of CO...this in itself seems to be an achivemnt..its like u hav crossed one hurdle..jus wanted sum info frm u...Hav u applied thru sum agent? Cos my DOL is before u & i hav stil nt been allotted CO...Nw i am starting to get worried..Just dnt knw whedr i shud mail AHC by myself cos my agent refuses to mail AHC saying that it tks 12 weeks for CO assignment..
> 
> Any guidance frm anyone will be highly appreciated
> 
> Regards,


well, CO will be assigned to you very soon. so better you wait for another 2 weeks. 
but if you still anxious about it,, give them a call.. won't harm in any way.


----------



## melting.iron

*May Be New CO or SCO directly contact my wife*

Hi RockMeOn you r doing fantastic Job ... Please update my details as below :-

DOL : 29/06/2012
Location: Delhi VFS
CO Assigned: 07/09/2012
CO Code : not in list .. say it RA
Additional Doc Requested : Wedding pics, PCC and Medicals
Additional documents 
We directly received a call from our CO and asked some questions about the relationship timeline and then documents were requested.

So when we should expect result...

thanks for reply's in advance


----------



## LeoVirgo

*Court marriage for applying for Spouse Visa offshore*

Hi,

My fiance is PR holder and we did court marriage when he came to India in order to apply for Spouse Visa early. Our normal marriage will be happening in 2months and the Spouse visa is lodged in first week of Sept. My question is can the marriage be held with celebration like any normal marriage and invitation cards be printed for "marriage and sagan". Secondly how long does Spouse visa takes to come?

Thanks


----------



## 309/100

min 6 months


----------



## silentobs

LeoVirgo said:


> Hi,
> 
> My fiance is PR holder and we did court marriage when he came to India in order to apply for Spouse Visa early. Our normal marriage will be happening in 2months and the Spouse visa is lodged in first week of Sept. My question is can the marriage be held with celebration like any normal marriage and invitation cards be printed for "marriage and sagan". Secondly how long does Spouse visa takes to come?
> 
> Thanks


hi LeoVirgo,
The official Delhi AHC processing time for spouse visa is 7 months. It takes atleast 6 months. 
As far as your visa is concerned you would have to submit proofs like wedding photos, marriage registration certificate, invitation card and so on for the court wedding. 
So how you carry out the actual wedding ceremony has no bearing. (As all your docs show the other wedding date)


----------



## deadline near

*Not able to see the spreadsheet*

Hello,
I am new to this forum.
I am unable to see the spreadsheet and the sheet says 'loading..' all the time.
Is there any other way?


----------



## LeoVirgo

*Visa*

Thanks for the reply. Which VISA can I come to Australia post marriage and before the Spouse Visa is obtained? I mean can I come on tourist or visitor visa? which one?

Regards


----------



## kk_1616

LeoVirgo said:


> Thanks for the reply. Which VISA can I come to Australia post marriage and before the Spouse Visa is obtained? I mean can I come on tourist or visitor visa? which one?
> 
> Regards


Tourist is a good option.


----------



## silentobs

deadline near said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this forum.
> I am unable to see the spreadsheet and the sheet says 'loading..' all the time.
> Is there any other way?


That is a Google Docs issue usually due to firewall. Can you access it on your home connection (a relatively less secure network)?


----------



## Komal89

Hello

RockMeOn Plz update my details in the spreadsheet.
The name of the case officer is not there in the spreadsheet.
CO Initials - RA.
CO allotted on 26/09/2012 (today)   
Additional documents : Medicals

First step in visa processing cleared... Still a long way to go....

N congrats to all d ppl who recd d visa grants.. Cheers!!


----------



## kevti85

Hi ROckMeON,

Pls update my details

CO Assigned Date - 26/09/12
CO Code - 12
Addl docs asked - PCC, Medicals, Only Pheras Fotos

Hurdle one Clear...

Motivated for the next one.... 
I was so happy to receive dis one that was just wondering wat wil i do wen i receive my visa grant D


----------



## kevti85

Komal89 said:


> Hello
> 
> RockMeOn Plz update my details in the spreadsheet.
> The name of the case officer is not there in the spreadsheet.
> CO Initials - RA.
> CO allotted on 26/09/2012 (today)
> Additional documents : Medicals
> 
> First step in visa processing cleared... Still a long way to go....
> 
> N congrats to all d ppl who recd d visa grants.. Cheers!!


Hey Komal,

COngrats on CO Assignment...Seems we are sailing on the Same boat of the timeline..Kp in Touch & Kp Updated..


All The Best !!

Regards,


----------



## SydneySummons

Komal89 said:


> Hello
> 
> RockMeOn Plz update my details in the spreadsheet.
> The name of the case officer is not there in the spreadsheet.
> CO Initials - RA.
> CO allotted on 26/09/2012 (today)
> Additional documents : Medicals
> 
> First step in visa processing cleared... Still a long way to go....
> 
> N congrats to all d ppl who recd d visa grants.. Cheers!!


Looks like RA is the new CO, almost everybody is being assigned RA - needs to be added to the list of COs, i reckon!


----------



## jagha86

hey all..plz help me... my DOL is 23rd-Dec-2011... till yesterday when i checked my application status in Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Home Page i got the message that YOUR APPLICATION IS UNDER PROCESS AT AUSTRALIAN HIGH COMMISSION NEW DELHI... but today when i check my status it said that *Sorry! No records found against the given Passport Number.*
Plz any1 tell me whats happening with this status.. 
:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## damselindistress

jagha86 said:


> hey all..plz help me... my DOL is 23rd-Dec-2011... till yesterday when i checked my application status in Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Home Page i got the message that YOUR APPLICATION IS UNDER PROCESS AT AUSTRALIAN HIGH COMMISSION NEW DELHI... but today when i check my status it said that *Sorry! No records found against the given Passport Number.*
> Plz any1 tell me whats happening with this status..
> :confused2::confused2::confused2:


Hi Jagha,

It is a little strange that you would get that message however don't get too worried about it. I had mailed my Case Officer asking her about the ways in which I could track my application and whether the link on the VFS website is a good enough indication. The reply I got from her was VFS right now doesn't have the tracking system for the New Delhi post. What she meant was - VFS only does one thing : it logs you in once you submit your application and the only time it shows granted is once you have your passport stamped - you anyway know beforehand that you have gotten your grant via email.

Having said that it IS a little strange that vfs should show you that status considering it was showing a different status up until yesterday.

Are you in touch with your CO? Have you considered calling the Australian High Commission and asking them to connect you to your CO? I think the foremost thing you need to do is get in touch with your CO and clarify not only the VFS thingy but also the reasons for the delay with your grant.


----------



## kk_1616

jagha86 said:


> hey all..plz help me... my DOL is 23rd-Dec-2011... till yesterday when i checked my application status in Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Home Page i got the message that YOUR APPLICATION IS UNDER PROCESS AT AUSTRALIAN HIGH COMMISSION NEW DELHI... but today when i check my status it said that Sorry! No records found against the given Passport Number.
> Plz any1 tell me whats happening with this status..
> :confused2::confused2::confused2:


Hi,
What did they tell u when u contacted global customer feedback here in Australia?
I think they are your best option to get help from.


----------



## 309/100

Do we really need birth certificate?

I don't have the one, will my passport do?


----------



## 309/100

Do we really need birth certificate?

I don't have the one, will my passport do?


----------



## kk_1616

309/100 said:


> Do we really need birth certificate?
> 
> I don't have the one, will my passport do?


for what do you need your birth certificate for..?

anyway, regardless of why do you need it.. passport can be used to suffice DOB requirement.


----------



## 309/100

kk_1616 said:


> for what do you need your birth certificate for..?
> 
> anyway, regardless of why do you need it.. passport can be used to suffice DOB requirement.


Thanks,

Didn't your CO ask for a birth cert. when you apply?


----------



## kk_1616

*you require only passport*



309/100 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Didn't your CO ask for a birth cert. when you apply?


well, NO. 
I do remember this coz my birth certificate is not english and I did not provide any translated document.
I had provide my passport and ya that's it.


----------



## silentobs

309/100 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Didn't your CO ask for a birth cert. when you apply?


Not sure why they ask for birth certificate, but a certified copy of it is one of the required documents listed for this visa. 
If your CO insists, you could always get it from the local corporation office.


----------



## vun_ti

kevti85 said:


> Hi Vun_ti,
> 
> Congrats on assignment of CO...this in itself seems to be an achivemnt..its like u hav crossed one hurdle..jus wanted sum info frm u...Hav u applied thru sum agent? Cos my DOL is before u & i hav stil nt been allotted CO...Nw i am starting to get worried..Just dnt knw whedr i shud mail AHC by myself cos my agent refuses to mail AHC saying that it tks 12 weeks for CO assignment..
> 
> Any guidance frm anyone will be highly appreciated
> 
> Regards,


Hi kevti85,

I've applied myself and haven't use any agent. I hope you will hear back from them soon. 

Thanks
Vun_ti


----------



## RockMeOn

kevti85 said:


> Hi ROckMeON,
> 
> Pls update my details
> 
> CO Assigned Date - 26/09/12
> CO Code - 12
> Addl docs asked - PCC, Medicals, Only Pheras Fotos
> 
> Hurdle one Clear...
> 
> Motivated for the next one....
> I was so happy to receive dis one that was just wondering wat wil i do wen i receive my visa grant D


Congrats Kevti,

I know it must be relief that your file is one step ahead, wish you all the best for rest of the steps


----------



## jagha86

hey rockmeon...plz help me... my DOL is 23rd-Dec-2011... till yesterday when i checked my application status in Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Home Page i got the message that YOUR APPLICATION IS UNDER PROCESS AT AUSTRALIAN HIGH COMMISSION NEW DELHI... but today when i check my status it said that Sorry! No records found against the given Passport Number.
Plz any1 tell me whats happening with this status..


----------



## RockMeOn

jagha86 said:


> hey rockmeon...plz help me... my DOL is 23rd-Dec-2011... till yesterday when i checked my application status in Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Home Page i got the message that YOUR APPLICATION IS UNDER PROCESS AT AUSTRALIAN HIGH COMMISSION NEW DELHI... but today when i check my status it said that Sorry! No records found against the given Passport Number.
> Plz any1 tell me whats happening with this status..


Hi Jagha,

I can undersand your anxiousness, it's frustrating that it's taking ages to have your visa granted... I am not even aware that one can check their visa status online, as far as I know...there's no way to check the application status of Spouse Visa (lodged by paper).

Let's hope that everything is fine... 

All the best....


----------



## jagha86

RockMeOn said:


> Hi Jagha,
> 
> I can undersand your anxiousness, it's frustrating that it's taking ages to have your visa granted... I am not even aware that one can check their visa status online, as far as I know...there's no way to check the application status of Spouse Visa (lodged by paper).
> 
> Let's hope that everything is fine...
> 
> All the best....


Even I lodged by paper only mate..!! I think every1 can check the status in http://www.vfs-au-in.com/ but no use.. It always shows the message YOUR APPLICATION IS UNDER PROCESS AT AUSTRALIAN HIGH COMMISSION NEWDELHI


----------



## kevti85

vun_ti said:


> Hi kevti85,
> 
> I've applied myself and haven't use any agent. I hope you will hear back from them soon.
> 
> Thanks
> Vun_ti


Thanks vun_ti for the info...I have been assigned CO ystrday 

Regards,


----------



## 309/100

jagha86 said:


> Even I lodged by paper only mate..!! I think every1 can check the status in Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Home Page but no use.. It always shows the message YOUR APPLICATION IS UNDER PROCESS AT AUSTRALIAN HIGH COMMISSION NEWDELHI


Unless you don't submit through VFS, you cannot track the status. It doesn't mean that your file is not with AHC if there is no update on the VFS website.

Send your CO a mail asking the status, you should have contacted your CO a while ago, and lodged a complained upon 6 months, if there were no issues on your side.

It is still not too to react late until you move forward by sending a mail to your CO asking the status.


----------



## kevti85

*PCC help*



RockMeOn said:


> Congrats Kevti,
> 
> I know it must be relief that your file is one step ahead, wish you all the best for rest of the steps


Thanks RMO,

But the relief seems to be jus momentary..I am now stuck wid my PCC.
It seems like a Rollercoaster.. I am hereby sharing my experience wid tryin to obtain PCC. 

I went to RPO to get my PCC but since i got my new passport issued in tatkal, Police verification was not done on it. Now they say that it will take minimum of 1.5 month for PCC since it cums from Police Station...M too tensed abt wat to do now..I dont have any special contacts in Police to get it done faster...
Can anyone pls suggest on this? Any experiences? 

To all the new applicants, pls ensure u r ready with ur PCC befr CO is assigned 

Regards,


----------



## SinghaJK

kevti85 said:


> Thanks RMO,
> 
> But the relief seems to be jus momentary..I am now stuck wid my PCC.
> It seems like a Rollercoaster.. I am hereby sharing my experience wid tryin to obtain PCC.
> 
> I went to RPO to get my PCC but since i got my new passport issued in tatkal, Police verification was not done on it. Now they say that it will take minimum of 1.5 month for PCC since it cums from Police Station...M too tensed abt wat to do now..I dont have any special contacts in Police to get it done faster...
> Can anyone pls suggest on this? Any experiences?
> 
> To all the new applicants, pls ensure u r ready with ur PCC befr CO is assigned
> 
> Regards,


Hi Kevti,
Even I had the same problem. One question, are you done with the police verification (the verification which is done by local police constables for the passport) If yes then you can go to your regional police head quarters and tell them your situation. Once your police verification reaches to the SP office then they submit this verification to the passport office online. So it is not a very lengthy process.
I went thru the same process and I was helped by the SP office. Local constables sent my verification report to the Police HQ (or SP Office on the same day) and the very next day, SP office people sent that verification to Passport office, and I went to Passport office got my PCC done in 1 day.
Try to visit Police HQ and I'm sure they will help you. They helped me so I hope the same for you.

Good luck


----------



## Komal89

Hii Kevti

Yup for sure  Wishing you all the best 2..

Cheers..



kevti85 said:


> Hey Komal,
> 
> COngrats on CO Assignment...Seems we are sailing on the Same boat of the timeline..Kp in Touch & Kp Updated..
> 
> 
> All The Best !!
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Alex997

jagha86 said:


> Even I lodged by paper only mate..!! I think every1 can check the status in Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Home Page but no use.. It always shows the message YOUR APPLICATION IS UNDER PROCESS AT AUSTRALIAN HIGH COMMISSION NEWDELHI


 Why wouldnt you raise this issue with the Global Feedback Unit?..you can check their contact IDs on the Australian immigration website.
Asking for serious help on the forum is NOT going to help your cause in any way,in my honest opinion.
If you have a look at some of the experiences,after having contacted the Global feedback unit,the waiting game, had a lot more accountability attached to it,where as now,you appear to be groping in the dark.
I feel extremely sorry for you but just waiting around is not going to land you anywhere,I think.

Regards,

Alex.


----------



## kevti85

SinghaJK said:


> Hi Kevti,
> Even I had the same problem. One question, are you done with the police verification (the verification which is done by local police constables for the passport) If yes then you can go to your regional police head quarters and tell them your situation. Once your police verification reaches to the SP office then they submit this verification to the passport office online. So it is not a very lengthy process.
> I went thru the same process and I was helped by the SP office. Local constables sent my verification report to the Police HQ (or SP Office on the same day) and the very next day, SP office people sent that verification to Passport office, and I went to Passport office got my PCC done in 1 day.
> Try to visit Police HQ and I'm sure they will help you. They helped me so I hope the same for you.
> 
> Good luck


Hi SinghaJK,

Thanks a lot for your prompt response...I am just freaking out with this PCC thing & ur response has served as a silver lining   ...Since my passport was issued in tatkaal in June 2012, police verification was not done at that time & is pending since then...And now i have also applied for PCC thru RPO. The RPO told me that they dnt hav Police verification & unless they have it dey cant issue PCC. Wat shud i do in this case?

Regards,


----------



## silentobs

kevti85 said:


> Hi SinghaJK,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your prompt response...I am just freaking out with this PCC thing & ur response has served as a silver lining   ...Since my passport was issued in tatkaal in June 2012, police verification was not done at that time & is pending since then...And now i have also applied for PCC thru RPO. The RPO told me that they dnt hav Police verification & unless they have it dey cant issue PCC. Wat shud i do in this case?
> 
> Regards,


It's been 3 months since you applied got your passport through tatkal, so you could visit the local police station to check on the police verification status. Once that's done, getting the PCC should be quick.


----------



## kevti85

silentobs said:


> It's been 3 months since you applied got your passport through tatkal, so you could visit the local police station to check on the police verification status. Once that's done, getting the PCC should be quick.


Hi Silentobs,

Thanks a ton for the info...I would try that tomorrow...Hope they understand...

Regards,


----------



## neelvashi

Hi Guys!

Anyone has an idea how long does it usually take for the grant once the file is through to the
SCO..? 

My Wife's Dol is 04/06/12
Co allocated 08/08/12
Documents Submitted 30/08/12 (co Only asked for sponsor;s PCC from India)

We Applied Subclass 100 (more than three years of marriage)

Please advise me the best if anyone has a rough idea!!

Thanks


----------



## kavi

neelvashi said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Anyone has an idea how long does it usually take for the grant once the file is through to the
> SCO..?
> 
> My Wife's Dol is 04/06/12
> Co allocated 08/08/12
> Documents Submitted 30/08/12 (co Only asked for sponsor;s PCC from India)
> 
> We Applied Subclass 100 (more than three years of marriage)
> 
> Please advise me the best if anyone has a rough idea!!
> 
> Thanks


Hi
As per the current scenario its takin 6-7 months (atleast 6 months)to get visa grant from the date of lodgment... This is a total time frame irrespective of wen u submitted all ur docs nd ur case went to sco for final decision within this time span...
There is no fixed time frame for gettin ur visa oncr ur file is fwded to sco...if u look back to prev posts on this forum u l find cases wen it took a month after file went to sco and even it took 4 months in some cases..
So i wud advise sit back nd relax u hav submitted all the docs... Final decision will happen as soon as june cases are opened.. Nd u l get to knw that thru this forum


----------



## LeoVirgo

*Tourist visa*

For what duration can be tourist visa obtained and does spouse need to sponsor it? Has it to be filed from India or Australia and filing from where takes less time?


----------



## ankita87

Hi guys,

VISA CLASS-100
DOL 27/04/12
SCO 17/08/12

Waiting for final decision.

My husband is in australia and he has just moved to new address. So i guess we need to change his address in my file too. But i am afraid that it would delay process of my file. Can anyone help me what to do ? May be he will not change his address anywhere in australia and leave it as it is until i get my visa. That's the best way i can think of. Any suggestions ?

pls help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## damselindistress

ankita87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> VISA CLASS-100
> DOL 27/04/12
> SCO 17/08/12
> 
> Waiting for final decision.
> 
> My husband is in australia and he has just moved to new address. So i guess we need to change his address in my file too. But i am afraid that it would delay process of my file. Can anyone help me what to do ? May be he will not change his address anywhere in australia and leave it as it is until i get my visa. That's the best way i can think of. Any suggestions ?
> 
> pls help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Ankita,

Something similar is happening with us too but we aren't indicating the change to the embassy coz I think it doesn't matter too much. Once you get the visa you can intimate them of the change.


----------



## js009

hello everyone....

got my visa grant letter today......my dol was 02/04/2012...now they have started granting visa to april applicants.....may u all get ur visa soon...all i wanna say is just have some patience...its a 6 months procedure....thanks rock me on..u r doing a great job...good luck to all other applicants who are waiting for thier visa......


----------



## jagha86

js009 said:


> hello everyone....
> 
> got my visa grant letter today......my dol was 02/04/2012...now they have started granting visa to april applicants.....may u all get ur visa soon...all i wanna say is just have some patience...its a 6 months procedure....thanks rock me on..u r doing a great job...good luck to all other applicants who are waiting for thier visa......


all the best mate...!!!  congrats for u guys.. 
:clap2::clap2:


----------



## damselindistress

js009 said:


> hello everyone....
> 
> got my visa grant letter today......my dol was 02/04/2012...now they have started granting visa to april applicants.....may u all get ur visa soon...all i wanna say is just have some patience...its a 6 months procedure....thanks rock me on..u r doing a great job...good luck to all other applicants who are waiting for thier visa......


Yayyy congrats js!!


----------



## mansi786

js009 said:


> hello everyone....
> 
> got my visa grant letter today......my dol was 02/04/2012...now they have started granting visa to april applicants.....may u all get ur visa soon...all i wanna say is just have some patience...its a 6 months procedure....thanks rock me on..u r doing a great job...good luck to all other applicants who are waiting for thier visa......


Hey that's amazing .... Congrats.... Good luck ... It's a very good news for all the April applicants ... Congrats dear..


----------



## kk_1616

kevti85 said:


> Hi Silentobs,
> 
> Thanks a ton for the info...I would try that tomorrow...Hope they understand...
> 
> Regards,


And also have some money in your pocket to make them work quickly.

I don't support corruption in any manner though you have to use it in order to get things done.
it is sad, but it's a reality.


----------



## kk_1616

LeoVirgo said:


> For what duration can be tourist visa obtained and does spouse need to sponsor it? Has it to be filed from India or Australia and filing from where takes less time?


Tourist visa generally can be granted for 3 months, 6 mnths, or 12 mnths. In some cases it can be granted for 1 month as well.
Spouse doesn't necessarily have to sponsor but he can if he want to. In that case you may not need to show any balance from india.

If it is tourist visa, it has to be filed from India and if it is family sponsored Visitor Visa it has to be filled by your spouse from australia.

Tourist visa is granted in 2 weeks whereas Visitor Visa takes about 6 weeks to be granted.


----------



## kk_1616

js009 said:


> hello everyone....
> 
> got my visa grant letter today......my dol was 02/04/2012...now they have started granting visa to april applicants.....may u all get ur visa soon...all i wanna say is just have some patience...its a 6 months procedure....thanks rock me on..u r doing a great job...good luck to all other applicants who are waiting for thier visa......


Many congratulations. You have bring happiness to all April applicants. 
All the best to you.


----------



## kk_1616

ankita87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> VISA CLASS-100
> DOL 27/04/12
> SCO 17/08/12
> 
> Waiting for final decision.
> 
> My husband is in australia and he has just moved to new address. So i guess we need to change his address in my file too. But i am afraid that it would delay process of my file. Can anyone help me what to do ? May be he will not change his address anywhere in australia and leave it as it is until i get my visa. That's the best way i can think of. Any suggestions ?
> 
> pls help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Changing your spouse's address won't slow your application process.
So don't worry about it.


----------



## SinghaJK

kevti85 said:


> Hi SinghaJK,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your prompt response...I am just freaking out with this PCC thing & ur response has served as a silver lining   ...Since my passport was issued in tatkaal in June 2012, police verification was not done at that time & is pending since then...And now i have also applied for PCC thru RPO. The RPO told me that they dnt hav Police verification & unless they have it dey cant issue PCC. Wat shud i do in this case?
> 
> Regards,


Kevti,
Since your police verification has not been done, so just walk in to your local police HQ and tell that you have pending police verification for your tatkal passport. Once they do that and send your verification to RPO , you should get your PCC in a day or two.

All the best!


----------



## miles apart

js009 said:


> hello everyone....
> 
> got my visa grant letter today......my dol was 02/04/2012...now they have started granting visa to april applicants.....may u all get ur visa soon...all i wanna say is just have some patience...its a 6 months procedure....thanks rock me on..u r doing a great job...good luck to all other applicants who are waiting for thier visa......


Many Congratulations js009 :clap2:


----------



## mansi786

js009 said:


> hello everyone....
> 
> got my visa grant letter today......my dol was 02/04/2012...now they have started granting visa to april applicants.....may u all get ur visa soon...all i wanna say is just have some patience...its a 6 months procedure....thanks rock me on..u r doing a great job...good luck to all other applicants who are waiting for thier visa......


Hey congrats dear .. Good luck.. U indeed have given all the April applicants a good news..


----------



## mansi786

Hello rockmeon,
Lemme first thank u for the amazing work u r doin... This forum has given answers to all our queries.. Thanx..and Can u plz add this details to the SS.. Tht I was been asked for Medicals, Indian PCC, and Australian NPC(national police check)(coz I stayed in oz for 3 yrs), and original marriage certificate. And in total it's now 156 days since I applied. And I haven't applied for any TV. Thank u so much
Regards


----------



## deadline near

js009 said:


> hello everyone....
> 
> got my visa grant letter today......my dol was 02/04/2012...now they have started granting visa to april applicants.....may u all get ur visa soon...all i wanna say is just have some patience...its a 6 months procedure....thanks rock me on..u r doing a great job...good luck to all other applicants who are waiting for thier visa......


Congrats to you.... I am also an April applicant (DoL 4th April). It will be worrisome if it gets delayed for me.


----------



## deadline near

silentobs said:


> That is a Google Docs issue usually due to firewall. Can you access it on your home connection (a relatively less secure network)?


Thanks for the tip. I will try from home connection.

Regards.


----------



## miles apart

VJKD said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife is with me in Brisbane now. our file was forward to SCO on 20/07/2012 haven’t heard anything after that. I think you should apply for tourist visa and that will open few option for you like you can always bargain if they ask you to withdraw you application and you will have good chances to know exact status of your 309 file. you don’t have to come back India you can go to NZ and some other country in same cost (my agent suggested that they can request to SCO and even offshore for a day would be sufficient) but we are planning for a week holiday in NZ (just to be safe side and for fun!). I suggest to apply for 6 month tourist visa so you will have enough time if in case they don’t process your file in time.
> 
> Good luck with everything!!!
> VJ


Hello VJ,
Hope you are well  Seems like they have started processing April applications, since you are one of them.. Thought to Wish you all the very best and hope your partner gets the visa soon


----------



## kevti85

kk_1616 said:


> And also have some money in your pocket to make them work quickly.
> 
> I don't support corruption in any manner though you have to use it in order to get things done.
> it is sad, but it's a reality.


Thanks kk_1616...I will keep this in mind..

Regards,


----------



## kevti85

SinghaJK said:


> Kevti,
> Since your police verification has not been done, so just walk in to your local police HQ and tell that you have pending police verification for your tatkal passport. Once they do that and send your verification to RPO , you should get your PCC in a day or two.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks SinghaJK,, Will try and explain them & I hope this works out,,, All the Best for the grant as u are very close to it..

Regards,


----------



## js009

*deadline near*

don't worry...i think u"ll hear good news in next week hopefully fingers crossed....
good luck..


----------



## js009

thanks all....may u'll all get your visa soon...can anybody lemme knw plz how much time is required in labeling visa on passport if we apply through vfs global office,Chd. 

thanks...


----------



## SydneySummons

Hello Everybody,

Hope all of u r doing good! 

I had a doubt..and would want to know, if any of you've tried going to NZ or elsewhere, rather than coming to India, so that you could be granted the 309 visa?
Does the AHC accept that, and grant the visa in time? or is there a lag time involved in it?

Thanks for all the great effort,all of you are putting in! Kudos to All!!:clap2:

Cheers,


----------



## SydneySummons

mansi786 said:


> Hey congrats dear .. Good luck.. U indeed have given all the April applicants a good news..


Congratulations! I hope..august applicants come soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadline near

deadline near said:


> Thanks for the tip. I will try from home connection.
> 
> Regards.


The tip helped. Thanks....
It's odd to see that few people got the visa so early and few still waiting.
We can't really assume that everyone will be faired as equal.

Thanks


----------



## kavi

js009 said:


> thanks all....may u'll all get your visa soon...can anybody lemme knw plz how much time is required in labeling visa on passport if we apply through vfs global office,Chd.
> 
> thanks...


7-10 days


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

Hi guys,

I had applied my spouse visa via agent. Visa grant letter was sent to them but their office is closed for renovation for two weeks. Can anyone tell what are conditions for travelling. Visa was granted on 21sep 2012 but she will not travel before feb 2013 do that's 5 months after visa grant date, let me know if u guys can assist otherwise have to wait till my agents office reopens 

Thanks


----------



## kk_1616

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had applied my spouse visa via agent. Visa grant letter was sent to them but their office is closed for renovation for two weeks. Can anyone tell what are conditions for travelling. Visa was granted on 21sep 2012 but she will not travel before feb 2013 do that's 5 months after visa grant date, let me know if u guys can assist otherwise have to wait till my agents office reopens
> 
> Thanks


Your spouse has to live within a year from the date of medicals.


----------



## Komal89

Hii guys

A couple of small queries. I missed a call from my CO. She had called on the day when i received the mail of allotment of CO and additional documents. Should i wait for her to call or shall i call her up? Also i hope this does not unnecessarily delay my file.

Is there an online tracking system for spouse visa where we can check the progress for the same?

Your help is appreciated. 

Cheers..


----------



## kk_1616

Komal89 said:


> Hii guys
> 
> A couple of small queries. I missed a call from my CO. She had called on the day when i received the mail of allotment of CO and additional documents. Should i wait for her to call or shall i call her up? Also i hope this does not unnecessarily delay my file.
> 
> Is there an online tracking system for spouse visa where we can check the progress for the same?
> 
> Your help is appreciated.
> 
> Cheers..


I don't think it's a big issue if you missed her call. She will call u again if she needs to. But i would suggest to call her or at least e-mail her back.

So that you have peace of mind that everything is allright.


----------



## 309/100

*Useful Info.
*

*What if I get a new passport? *

Your visa is linked to the passport number that you provided in your application. If you obtain a new passport after a visa has been granted, you should advise DIAC of the new passport details. 

If you do not provide DIAC with the details of any new passport, you may experience significant delays at the airport and may be denied permission to board your plane to Australia. 

You can advise DIAC of your new passport details in a number of ways: 

• Complete a Form 929, print it and submit a notarised copy of your new passport biopage to your nearest DIAC office in Australia or overseas; or 
• Complete the Form 929 electronically and email it with a notarised scanned copy 
of your new passport biopage to your nearest DAIC office in Australia or overseas. 

The Form 929 is available to download at: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf


----------



## Always*and*Forever

Hi RockMeOn,

Can you PLEASE remove my details from the spreadsheet.
It would be greatly appreciated.

Thank-you


----------



## SydneySummons

*Reposting this message!*

Hello Everybody,

Hope all of u r doing good! 

I had a doubt..and would want to know, if any of you've tried going to NZ or elsewhere, rather than coming to India, so that you could be granted the 309 visa?
Does the AHC accept that, and grant the visa in time? or is there a lag time involved in it?

Thanks for all the great effort,all of you are putting in! Kudos to All!!:clap2:

Cheers


----------



## Komal89

Hii kk_1616

I did send her an email... Hope tht she calls up next week.. If she doesnt thn i will :evil:

Thanks for d help 

Cheers



kk_1616 said:


> I don't think it's a big issue if you missed her call. She will call u again if she needs to. But i would suggest to call her or at least e-mail her back.
> 
> So that you have peace of mind that everything is allright.


----------



## kk_1616

Komal89 said:


> Hii kk_1616
> 
> I did send her an email... Hope tht she calls up next week.. If she doesnt thn i will :evil:
> 
> Thanks for d help
> 
> Cheers


You have done the right thing. I am sure everything will be fine.
Take it easy.


----------



## kk_1616

SydneySummons said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Hope all of u r doing good!
> 
> I had a doubt..and would want to know, if any of you've tried going to NZ or elsewhere, rather than coming to India, so that you could be granted the 309 visa?
> Does the AHC accept that, and grant the visa in time? or is there a lag time involved in it?
> 
> Thanks for all the great effort,all of you are putting in! Kudos to All!!:clap2:
> 
> Cheers


Yes, AHC will accept if you go anywhere in the world outside Australia.
The standard time they ask you to be offshore is 2weeks but if you talk to your CO, he/she will give some timeframe to be out of Australia an that will be about 5-7 working days.


----------



## miles apart

Start of New month...New hopes...Wishing Good luck to all April applicants


----------



## SinghaJK

miles apart said:


> Start of New month...New hopes...Wishing Good luck to all April applicants


Thank u very much, getting so very desperate!


----------



## jagha86

IS AHC is working today..? coz its labour day in australia..public holiday


----------



## jagha86

miles apart said:


> Start of New month...New hopes...Wishing Good luck to all April applicants


hoping so mate...!!! all the best for every1...


----------



## miles apart

jagha86 said:


> IS AHC is working today..? coz its labour day in australia..public holiday


Its Public holiday here for all the states except for Sate of Victoria and TAS so am Guessing AHC Newdelhi will definately be working today but they are not open tomorrow as its Mahatma Gandhi Jayanti day as its October 2nd


----------



## LeoVirgo

*Tourist and work visa related*

Hi, 

I am getting married in Nov and planning to come to Australia on Tourist Visa (till the time the applied spouse visa comes). In case my work visa comes when I am in Australia - will I need to come back to India to get the visa stamped?


----------



## damselindistress

And its October!!
Yayyy!


----------



## miles apart

LeoVirgo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am getting married in Nov and planning to come to Australia on Tourist Visa (till the time the applied spouse visa comes). In case my work visa comes when I am in Australia - will I need to come back to India to get the visa stamped?


Hi Leovirgo, 
Can u please explain your situation clearly!! Will you be applying for tourist visa or working holiday visa or work visa?? Either way if you have lodged your spouse visa offshore you will have to step out of Australia to get the spouse visa granted. You need not have to come back to India, you can go to any other country other than Australia to get it stamped. Hope this helps


----------



## LeoVirgo

*Tourist and work visa related*

The spouse visa has been lodged in Sep so expected to take 6months..In the meantime I wish to travel on tourist visa post marriage in Nov. However, have applied for transfer in office and work visa process might start. But since it also takes time, I am not sure how many months but approx 2months, so when I am in Australia and work visa is granted...do I need to come back to India to get work visa stamped? 





miles apart said:


> Hi Leovirgo,
> Can u please explain your situation clearly!! Will you be applying for tourist visa or working holiday visa or work visa?? Either way if you have lodged your spouse visa offshore you will have to step out of Australia to get the spouse visa granted. You need not have to come back to India, you can go to any other country other than Australia to get it stamped. Hope this helps


----------



## jugnu9

Hi i am new to this forum i hav applied for 309/100 
DOL 03/04/2012 through vfs Chandigarh 
Co date 03/06/2012
Medical on 04/06/2012
Additional doc, comm proof,photos sent on 14/06/2012
File already forwarded for final decision 
*kindly update it*


----------



## jugnu9

Hi guys,

I think AHC WAS on holiday today ..they hav not released any visa ....i was expecting today for visa 

Kindly comment


----------



## jagha86

jugnu9 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I think AHC WAS on holiday today ..they hav not released any visa ....i was expecting today for visa
> 
> Kindly comment


Public holidays - Australian High Commission

Plese check out the link :focus::ranger:


----------



## jagha86

As part of the Australian Government’s global program of label free travel to Australia, the Australian High Commission, New Delhi will implement visa label-free travel arrangements across India, Bhutan and Nepal from 1 October 2012. 
:clap2::clap2::clap2:
http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/fil...sheet for india nepal and bhutan_06082012.pdf

Gonna save us more time..


----------



## June132012

jagha86 said:


> As part of the Australian Government’s global program of label free travel to Australia, the Australian High Commission, New Delhi will implement visa label-free travel arrangements across India, Bhutan and Nepal from 1 October 2012.
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/fil...sheet for india nepal and bhutan_06082012.pdf
> 
> Gonna save us more time..


Yes,this visa label free arrangement will help in saving time to get australia.but i am again going to request u all my friends on this forum that after getting visa grant ,plz update wheather they are sending their passport for label ????and if not wheather they got trouble at indian airports due to lack of visa label.???coz i cant believe our indian immigration.....if its ok without visa label then i will also not get it on my passport.......otherwise definitely.....so plz share ur individual circumstances on this thread


----------



## jugnu9

Label free visa will be available for those who is applying after 1 october 2012;


----------



## jagha86

jugnu9 said:


> Label free visa will be available for those who is applying after 1 october 2012;


hello mate..i have a doubt.. lable free visa is available for those only who r applying their visa after 1st october OR for also the people who gets their visa grant after 1st october?


----------



## SydneySummons

kk_1616 said:


> Yes, AHC will accept if you go anywhere in the world outside Australia.
> The standard time they ask you to be offshore is 2weeks but if you talk to your CO, he/she will give some timeframe to be out of Australia an that will be about 5-7 working days.


Hey Thanks for the info KK!  makes mi life easier now


----------



## kk_1616

SydneySummons said:


> Hey Thanks for the info KK!  makes mi life easier now


My pleasure, friend.


----------



## kv09

Hi friends.m new to dis form..I wanted to tell u that I had aapplied for me n for my son spouse visa 309/100 in April.n in Sep my co emailed me by saying that file has been sent for final checking.can anyone tell how long it vl take now...


----------



## damselindistress

kv09 said:


> Hi friends.m new to dis form..I wanted to tell u that I had aapplied for me n for my son spouse visa 309/100 in April.n in Sep my co emailed me by saying that file has been sent for final checking.can anyone tell how long it vl take now...


Hi kv09,

Right now it is taking on an average 6 months to process the spouse visa. So considering you applied in April you should get it sometime this month.


----------



## June132012

jagha86 said:


> hello mate..i have a doubt.. lable free visa is available for those only who r applying their visa after 1st october OR for also the people who gets their visa grant after 1st october?


I dont think it is related to lodgement date .grant date matters.people who got visa granted after 1 oct have no need to get visa label,thats all i think......


----------



## jugnu9

Hi my case was lodged on 03 04 2012 :::::::::how long will it take kindly tell me...my file already forwarded for final decision..........waiting for expert advise


----------



## jugnu9

Hey my wife is pregnant n she wana fly with me ........


----------



## damselindistress

Hi jugnu,

With the current trend i think u shud get ur visa sometime this week or latest early next week. Today AHC was shut so expect it soon enough now.


----------



## mansi786

Finally october is here... Expecting the 1st week April applicants visa coming thru this week...atleast will get some relief .... Knowing v r on our way and it's not far.. Good luck everyone..


----------



## jugnu9

At what time we shuld check our email.....generally at what time they give visa....????


----------



## jugnu9

Hoping for today


----------



## mansi786

Can I get the link to SS...


----------



## anaya

SydneySummons said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Hope all of u r doing good!
> 
> I had a doubt..and would want to know, if any of you've tried going to NZ or elsewhere, rather than coming to India, so that you could be granted the 309 visa?
> Does the AHC accept that, and grant the visa in time? or is there a lag time involved in it?
> 
> Thanks for all the great effort,all of you are putting in! Kudos to All!!:clap2:
> 
> Cheers


Hi

I went to nz to get my spouse visa..i mailed my co all the dates..once i reached nz i mailed co tht m out of aus and the visa was granted the same day..bt its better to provide them a time frame of a week just in case!

hope this helps!


----------



## SinghaJK

Called up AHC on monday and they said that my file has been assessed by SCO and you will soon receive an e-mail to be off-shore. Untill now i haven't received any e-mail. Getting so impatient now. Has anyone had the same experience? How much time do they take to send an e-mail?


----------



## neelvashi

SinghaJK said:


> Called up AHC on monday and they said that my file has been assessed by SCO and you will soon receive an e-mail to be off-shore. Untill now i haven't received any e-mail. Getting so impatient now. Has anyone had the same experience? How much time do they take to send an e-mail?


Whats the date of lodgement?


----------



## SinghaJK

neelvashi said:


> Whats the date of lodgement?


My DOL - 10.04.2012


----------



## jugnu9

Hi , i also called up AHC they told me the time frame is 7month n they said my file is queued for final decision ....i think ur final assessment is not done my DOL is 3 4 2012......


----------



## kv09

Hi jugnu9 ..I think u vl get visa soon dis week or in next...
Can u giv me AHC num..I wanna ask them...abt my progress....my DOL is 12/4/2012.n my file has also been sent for final decision.it's 3 weeks gonne for final checking..how long it vl tk ..n I think I vl get visa in end of oct ....


----------



## kv09

Hi jugnu9 ..I think u vl get visa soon dis week or in next...
Can u giv me AHC num..I wanna ask them...abt my progress....my DOL is 12/4/2012.n my file has also been sent for final decision.it's 3 weeks gonne for final checking..how long it vl tk ..n I think I vl get visa in end of oct ....


----------



## kv09

V all vl get visa turn vise.as u lodged before me..then u vl get soon.n n then mine ...


----------



## jugnu9

01141221000 it is the number


----------



## kv09

Hi jugnu9 ..I think u vl get visa soon dis week or in next...
Can u giv me AHC num..I wanna ask them...abt my progress....my DOL is 12/4/2012.n my file has also been sent for final decision.it's 3 weeks gonne for final checking..how long it vl tk ..n I think I vl get visa in end of oct ....


----------



## kv09

I tried dis num so much..bt computer speaks .m not able to talk to any operator.wt sud I do.tumhe visa mileage..use bad mere turn aayegi ..may u gt soon.then I .cn hope for..


----------



## Maahi

kv09 said:


> I tried dis num so much..bt computer speaks .m not able to talk to any operator.wt sud I do.tumhe visa mileage..use bad mere turn aayegi ..may u gt soon.then I .cn hope for..


Hey Kv,

its not that u ll get visa turn visa in serial order. sometimes visa is granted randomly for eg: 3rd april is getting after 7th april or so.. as now a days, thy r granting visa in the timline of 6 months.. so hopefully u ll get visa by next week as yesterday it was off in AHC, delhi.
and to know the status of the file.. after calling @ no +91-11-41221000, select the option as 1 or 2. dont select partner visa option.

All the very best dear


----------



## kk_1616

kv09 said:


> I tried dis num so much..bt computer speaks .m not able to talk to any operator.wt sud I do.tumhe visa mileage..use bad mere turn aayegi ..may u gt soon.then I .cn hope for..


When u call them, don't select the option 3 for Partner Visa rather choose option 1 for other visa.
That way you can reach to an operator.


----------



## kv09

Thanx maahi...wtevr u said.it's really giving relief..I too hope visa next week..I want to know one thing more.my friend going to aus on 20th Oct.can I say dis to my co.that if I .cn buk my ticket till 20th.wt do u think.vl she give visa to me before 20th...


----------



## kv09

Ok kk_1616...I vl call them tomarw as now its about to close..but I dnt know y they taking so long in a final checking....me n my son r frustrated being here.n so do my hubby.who is in aus...oh God plz help us all.


----------



## Maahi

kv09 said:


> Ok kk_1616...I vl call them tomarw as now its about to close..but I dnt know y they taking so long in a final checking....me n my son r frustrated being here.n so do my hubby.who is in aus...oh God plz help us all.


I wud suggest not to book ur tickets before ur visa is in ur hand.. and thy will never accept this excuse also.. whn u hav waited for 6 months. then 1 week wud not be too long dear... 
we all dying to meet our spouse.. i can very well understand ur situation...
think positive dear... and be patient.. soon u ll hear ur visa grant news..

tc...


----------



## kv09

Ok thanx..mahi ..yes why not to wait.u know tomarw m having my birthday.may immigration understands dis n may they grant me visa...let's hope for the best..thanx maahi ..n may God bless u too..tk..cr..


----------



## Maahi

kv09 said:


> Ok thanx..mahi ..yes why not to wait.u know tomarw m having my birthday.may immigration understands dis n may they grant me visa...let's hope for the best..thanx maahi ..n may God bless u too..tk..cr..


Hey thats gr8.. wish u advance happy bday... yeh i hope u get gud news 2mrw.. lets pray... cant do anything else..  as my DOL is 18/4/2012. n m in same situation as u are.. waiting ..waiting n waiting....  :tongue1:


----------



## kv09

Thanx for d wish...ya may b I get any gud news..Yar meri shadi Ko 5 yrs ho gye hain n I have a baby of 3 yrs..n my hubby got pr dis year.then I applied for spouse visa for me n my son.n now waiting for visa from last 6months...so getting impatience.....nd now as 6months r going to complete so really wait nahi ho pa rhi ...God bless us all...


----------



## jugnu9

Maahi said:


> Hey thats gr8.. wish u advance happy bday... yeh i hope u get gud news 2mrw.. lets pray... cant do anything else..  as my DOL is 18/4/2012. n m in same situation as u are.. waiting ..waiting n waiting....  :tongue1:


Hi they would finish the dates before it coz they are doing it sequence wise according to the date of lodgement ....still there are many applicants who lodged before 18 4 12 :::they will get before then other


----------



## jugnu9

Hi kv hope u ll get ur visa 3_4 week of october .....be patience


----------



## jugnu9

and as a concern of paper visa..only the applicant who lodged after 1 october are entiteled to get paper visa it is clearly mentioned in web site


----------



## jugnu9

Basically visas are granted between 178-185 days so relax


----------



## LeoVirgo

Thanks KK



kk_1616 said:


> Tourist visa generally can be granted for 3 months, 6 mnths, or 12 mnths. In some cases it can be granted for 1 month as well.
> Spouse doesn't necessarily have to sponsor but he can if he want to. In that case you may not need to show any balance from india.
> 
> If it is tourist visa, it has to be filed from India and if it is family sponsored Visitor Visa it has to be filled by your spouse from australia.
> 
> Tourist visa is granted in 2 weeks whereas Visitor Visa takes about 6 weeks to be granted.


----------



## jagha86

been 286 days... still waiting for my visa....:confused2::confused2:


----------



## jugnu9

You should make enquiry ......or call them ask for your status....and how many tim hav u made enquiry previously what they said?......or is ur case forwarded for finaldecision ......


----------



## jagha86

jugnu9 said:


> You should make enquiry ......or call them ask for your status....and how many tim hav u made enquiry previously what they said?......or is ur case forwarded for finaldecision ......


I call & mail them every 2 weeks.. Answer i get from them Is UR APPLICATION IS IN UNDER PROCESS BY UR CASE OFFICER.. Wait for a while.. dono whts happening


----------



## jugnu9

kv09 said:


> Thanx for d wish...ya may b I get any gud news..Yar meri shadi Ko 5 yrs ho gye hain n I have a baby of 3 yrs..n my hubby got pr dis year.then I applied for spouse visa for me n my son.n now waiting for visa from last 6months...so getting impatience.....nd now as 6months r going to complete so really wait nahi ho pa rhi ...God bless us all...


Hi kv make enquiry n wht they said


----------



## jugnu9

jagha86 said:


> I call & mail them every 2 weeks.. Answer i get from them Is UR APPLICATION IS IN UNDER PROCESS BY UR CASE OFFICER.. Wait for a while.. dono whts happen
> 
> 
> ok i got it ....didn't u asked ...about the time frame of 6-7 month ....why so delay.....i think they have doubt on u......or the have misplaced ur documents


----------



## jagha86

jugnu9 said:


> Was they asking u .....about the application .....clearly tell me


Whenever I call AHC.. They tell me that MY CASE OFFICER IS PROCESSING MY APPLICATION & WAIT FOR S WHILE.. Thts it... I have submitted my extra documents , medicals & everything which my CO requested.. I don't know why they r holding my visa.. I didn't got a good response from them


----------



## jagha86

jugnu9 said:


> jagha86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call & mail them every 2 weeks.. Answer i get from them Is UR APPLICATION IS IN UNDER PROCESS BY UR CASE OFFICER.. Wait for a while.. dono whts happen
> 
> 
> ok i got it ....didn't u asked ...about the time frame of 6-7 month ....why so delay.....i think they have doubt on u......or the have misplaced ur documents
> 
> 
> 
> my agent<from sydney> sent some documents to my Co<AHC ND>..it reached CO after a month...thts the delay
Click to expand...


----------



## jugnu9

jagha86 said:


> Whenever I call AHC.. They tell me that MY CASE OFFICER IS PROCESSING MY APPLICATION & WAIT FOR S WHILE.. Thts it... I have submitted my extra documents , medicals & everything which my CO requested.. I don't know why they r holding my visa.. I didn't got a good response from them


Have visited any other country....n call them evry week u r already late


----------



## jagha86

jugnu9 said:


> Have visited any other country....n call them evry week u r already late


wht u mean..? have visited anyother country..? yep..i forgot to tell u something.. its my bad time..my CO was on holidays for last 17 days


----------



## jugnu9

Is ur agent a registered under MARA.n why u hired agent from there ....that is the reason for ur delay


----------



## jagha86

jugnu9 said:


> Is ur agent a registered under MARA.n why u hired agent from there ....that is the reason for ur delay


i started processing while i was in sydney..i needed some help from him.. so i hired him.. he is registered mate...!!!! where & when did u launch ur App?


----------



## jugnu9

jagha86 said:


> wht u mean..? have visited anyother country..? yep..i forgot to tell u something.. its my bad time..my CO was on holidays for last 17 days


But AHC SHULD finish in their time frame...in between hav u applied for any tourist visa ..


----------



## jagha86

jugnu9 said:


> But AHC SHULD finish in their time frame...in between hav u applied for any tourist visa ..


NOpe.. i didnt apply for any tourist visa... i lost my hope on the time frame already... atleast My CO has came back from hoilday yesterday,...hoping to get my visa soon.. :confused2:


----------



## SinghaJK

Yepiii..........got a call from AHC to be offshore! Super excited!


----------



## Maahi

SinghaJK said:


> Yepiii..........got a call from AHC to be offshore! Super excited!


hey congrats.. gr8 news..


----------



## Guest

*To Rock me on*

Hey Rock me on.. 

Ur sheet helped us a lot to stay positive and to hold on to something where nothing solid existed. 

Our CO was excellent and she deserves an applause.. :clap2: 

Reference BVJ Our visa got granted on 1st october and we got a mail yesterday. Please update the form 

And we wish good luck to all of the applicants who are waiting. 


We know advises are to be easily given.. But happy to share this as we followed this..and it helped us ... Focus on the plan and if you are going to be looking for job consider upgrading the skill set with certifications and by attending interviews as it helps reduce the wait time faster and to be spent effectively/ Plan for all the activities that you need to complete before you leave home to their oz home... Enjoy your time with your close friends as it will be a while before u meet them again... 

Thanks Heaps... to the members of 309/100 forum . esp. rockmeon.. 
BVJ.


----------



## jugnu9

bvj said:


> Hey Rock me on..
> 
> Ur sheet helped us a lot to stay positive and to hold on to something where nothing solid existed.
> 
> Our CO was excellent and she deserves an applause.. :clap2:
> 
> Reference BVJ Our visa got granted on 1st october and we got a mail yesterday. Please update the form
> 
> And we wish good luck to all of the applicants who are waiting.
> 
> 
> We know advises are to be easily given.. But happy to share this as we followed this..and it helped us ... Focus on the plan and if you are going to be looking for job consider upgrading the skill set with certifications and by attending interviews as it helps reduce the wait time faster and to be spent effectively/ Plan for all the activities that you need to complete before you leave home to their oz home... Enjoy your time with your close friends as it will be a while before u meet them again...
> 
> Thanks Heaps... to the members of 309/100 forum . esp. rockmeon..
> BVJ.



Your DOL?????


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

bvj said:


> Hey Rock me on..
> 
> Ur sheet helped us a lot to stay positive and to hold on to something where nothing solid existed.
> 
> Our CO was excellent and she deserves an applause.. :clap2:
> 
> Reference BVJ Our visa got granted on 1st october and we got a mail yesterday. Please update the form
> 
> And we wish good luck to all of the applicants who are waiting.
> 
> We know advises are to be easily given.. But happy to share this as we followed this..and it helped us ... Focus on the plan and if you are going to be looking for job consider upgrading the skill set with certifications and by attending interviews as it helps reduce the wait time faster and to be spent effectively/ Plan for all the activities that you need to complete before you leave home to their oz home... Enjoy your time with your close friends as it will be a while before u meet them again...
> 
> Thanks Heaps... to the members of 309/100 forum . esp. rockmeon..
> BVJ.


First of all Congrats..happy time starts!!!

Is your DOL 24/05/12??? If yes then how??? How did you get it so fast?? 
What date file was forwarded to sco?


----------



## Maahi

bvj said:


> Hey Rock me on..
> 
> Ur sheet helped us a lot to stay positive and to hold on to something where nothing solid existed.
> 
> Our CO was excellent and she deserves an applause.. :clap2:
> 
> Reference BVJ Our visa got granted on 1st october and we got a mail yesterday. Please update the form
> 
> And we wish good luck to all of the applicants who are waiting.
> 
> 
> We know advises are to be easily given.. But happy to share this as we followed this..and it helped us ... Focus on the plan and if you are going to be looking for job consider upgrading the skill set with certifications and by attending interviews as it helps reduce the wait time faster and to be spent effectively/ Plan for all the activities that you need to complete before you leave home to their oz home... Enjoy your time with your close friends as it will be a while before u meet them again...
> 
> Thanks Heaps... to the members of 309/100 forum . esp. rockmeon..
> BVJ.



hey BVj congrats.. but need to confirm that r u the one with DOL as 24/05/2012 in the sheet??


----------



## roxyam

*Congrats what your DOL?*

Can you please send me spreadsheet link?


----------



## jugnu9

Hi maahi it is really surprised ....we are still waiting my DOL 4:4:2012 r AHC R REALY DUMB


----------



## roxyam

Congrats what ur DOL?


----------



## roxyam

Hi,

CanI have the spreadsheet link please? My DOL is 12th April and still waiting


----------



## jugnu9

roxyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> CanI have the spreadsheet link please? My DOL is 12th April and still waiting


It is so unfair....cant we do any thing we dint we get so far....


----------



## joyrus

SinghaJK said:


> Yepiii..........got a call from AHC to be offshore! Super excited!


Hello Everyone,

First of all,Congrats Singha JK as u got the intimation of getting your visa soon.

I have one query and hope I'll get some response to it in this forum. My DOL is 10/04/12, so I am expecting my visa in this or next week (average time taken for visa grant as per the spreadsheet). But when I called up AHC today to know my visa status, the operator said that it'll take one more month as per the standard time (7 months), though she said, it may come early also but average time frame is of 7 months.
I got bit confused and worried also:confused2:...can anyone tell me that whom should I believe...this spreadsheet time frame or that operator????

Thanks in advance
Joyrus


----------



## mansi786

Hello,

Can I please get a link to the updated spreadsheet. I can't see the "no of days" column updated against my name. Can I please request rockmeon to update that. That will be really helpful. 
Thank you


----------



## SinghaJK

joyrus said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> First of all,Congrats Singha JK as u got the intimation of getting your visa soon.
> 
> I have one query and hope I'll get some response to it in this forum. My DOL is 10/04/12, so I am expecting my visa in this or next week (average time taken for visa grant as per the spreadsheet). But when I called up AHC today to know my visa status, the operator said that it'll take one more month as per the standard time (7 months), though she said, it may come early also but average time frame is of 7 months.
> I got bit confused and worried also:confused2:...can anyone tell me that whom should I believe...this spreadsheet time frame or that operator????
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Joyrus


Hi Joyrus,
These operators always give the same answer, to be honest they really irritate me as they don't give u the correct information even when they have it. Even I called up AHC, one operator repeated same 7 months mantra and the other operator told me that my file was assessed and I will soon receive an e-mail to be offshore. So please don't always trust them. I'm sure you will get your visa by early next week.


----------



## silentobs

SinghaJK said:


> Yepiii..........got a call from AHC to be offshore! Super excited!


Congrats!! That's the first good news this last week


----------



## jugnu9

Hi my wife is pregnant n she wanna fly with me to australia n more over her leave s at workplace gona finish n she had to join its job would it fast up process our DOL IS 03:04:2012


----------



## Maahi

jugnu9 said:


> Hi my wife is pregnant n she wanna fly with me to australia n more over her leave s at workplace gona finish n she had to join its job would it fast up process our DOL IS 03:04:2012


Hi jugnu
i wud suggest to wait till monday.. hopefully u ll get to hear something abt ur visa.. n if in case it delays.. u can call AHC n tell the situation to ur CO... may b it helps u in any way.
all the very best.. n have some patience.. i knw its difficult to wait at this point when u r so close to the results.. but cant do anything else na...being tensed or stressed cant give u visa at the moment.. it will only come when it has to.. so better relax and spend quality time with ur wife.. 

tc...


----------



## Always*and*Forever

bvj said:


> Hey Rock me on..
> 
> Ur sheet helped us a lot to stay positive and to hold on to something where nothing solid existed.
> 
> Our CO was excellent and she deserves an applause.. :clap2:
> 
> Reference BVJ Our visa got granted on 1st october and we got a mail yesterday. Please update the form
> 
> And we wish good luck to all of the applicants who are waiting.
> 
> 
> We know advises are to be easily given.. But happy to share this as we followed this..and it helped us ... Focus on the plan and if you are going to be looking for job consider upgrading the skill set with certifications and by attending interviews as it helps reduce the wait time faster and to be spent effectively/ Plan for all the activities that you need to complete before you leave home to their oz home... Enjoy your time with your close friends as it will be a while before u meet them again...
> 
> Thanks Heaps... to the members of 309/100 forum . esp. rockmeon..
> BVJ.







Hi, what type of visa did you apply for? Prospective marriage visa?


----------



## jugnu9

Maahi said:


> Hi jugnu
> i wud suggest to wait till monday.. hopefully u ll get to hear something abt ur visa.. n if in case it delays.. u can call AHC n tell the situation to ur CO... may b it helps u in any way.
> all the very best.. n have some patience.. i knw its difficult to wait at this point when u r so close to the results.. but cant do anything else na...being tensed or stressed cant give u visa at the moment.. it will only come when it has to.. so better relax and spend quality time with ur wife..
> 
> tc...


Hi maahi thanx 4 ur valuable advise...it realy jelped me.....


----------



## SydneySummons

bvj said:


> Hey Rock me on..
> 
> Ur sheet helped us a lot to stay positive and to hold on to something where nothing solid existed.
> 
> Our CO was excellent and she deserves an applause.. :clap2:
> 
> Reference BVJ Our visa got granted on 1st october and we got a mail yesterday. Please update the form
> 
> And we wish good luck to all of the applicants who are waiting.
> 
> 
> We know advises are to be easily given.. But happy to share this as we followed this..and it helped us ... Focus on the plan and if you are going to be looking for job consider upgrading the skill set with certifications and by attending interviews as it helps reduce the wait time faster and to be spent effectively/ Plan for all the activities that you need to complete before you leave home to their oz home... Enjoy your time with your close friends as it will be a while before u meet them again...
> 
> Thanks Heaps... to the members of 309/100 forum . esp. rockmeon..
> BVJ.



Hi BVJ,

Hearty Congratulations on being so lucky as to receive ur Visa grant earlier dan expected!!  
Can you please share your story in detail, so that we could all follow the same path and speed up our grant process

Cheers,


----------



## damselindistress

deadline near said:


> Congrats to you.... I am also an April applicant (DoL 4th April). It will be worrisome if it gets delayed for me.


Hey DeadlineNear did you get your visa?


----------



## joyrus

SinghaJK said:


> Hi Joyrus,
> These operators always give the same answer, to be honest they really irritate me as they don't give u the correct information even when they have it. Even I called up AHC, one operator repeated same 7 months mantra and the other operator told me that my file was assessed and I will soon receive an e-mail to be offshore. So please don't always trust them. I'm sure you will get your visa by early next week.



Thanks Singha JK, your sentences have really relieved me from some worries and I hope your words prove to be true 4 me.

Congrats again and do update on arrival of your visa...
All the best:noidea:

Joyrus


----------



## ria2611

mansi786 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I please get a link to the updated spreadsheet. I can't see the "no of days" column updated against my name. Can I please request rockmeon to update that. That will be really helpful.
> Thank you


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...R6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=2


----------



## mansi786

ria2611 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=2



Thank you ria..


----------



## Amrit

:clap2::clap2::whoo:Hurray called the AHC and they told me that the visa has been approved. SO happy. Best of luck to all the applicants. My DOL 02/04/12.
I have quick question for the expats: how long it takes to get the confirmation E-mail? Because I need to book the tickets and also the AHC told me that the applicants who receive there visa after the 1st october will not require the visa label.


----------



## kv09

Congrats amrit..even I just call AHC now..same thing seven months....m fed up now...my DOL is 12/4/2012I think I vl get visa next week or in 3rd week of Oct...oh no dis wait killing me..I asked abt visa label..they said those who vl b granted after 1Oct they dnt need to has stamp on passport..it vl save time...


----------



## silentobs

Amrit said:


> :clap2::clap2::whoo:Hurray called the AHC and they told me that the visa has been approved. SO happy. Best of luck to all the applicants. My DOL 02/04/12.
> I have quick question for the expats: how long it takes to get the confirmation E-mail? Because I need to book the tickets and also the AHC told me that the applicants who receive there visa after the 1st october will not require the visa label.


Congrats, Amrit


----------



## 01March

Got visa finally dol 1/03/2012 - was granted yest - no visa label required, they said confirmation email will come within 2days from the date granted.


----------



## deadline near

*Received visa*

Dear all,

I was granted visa on 27-Sep-12 (DoL-04-Apr-12). Visa label was required and will receive the passport in couple of days.

This forum helped me to overcome my fears and supported me that I am not alone in this tide.

Thanks all for sharing your stories.


----------



## 01March

Thanks for everyone on there support!! everyone who has visa pending more then 6.5 month i will advise them to call an ask to speak to a supervisor..


----------



## 309/100

I am from Chennai, just a quick question.

Do I need to get an appointment from the hospital once I have been told to undergo the medical? or I can just walk-in and get the medical done.

The reason why I am asking this is I called the local hospitals (who are approved by dept), there was none response.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## silentobs

309/100 said:


> I am from Chennai, just a quick question.
> 
> Do I need to get an appointment from the hospital once I have been told to undergo the medical? or I can just walk-in and get the medical done.
> 
> The reason why I am asking this is I called the local hospitals (who are approved by dept), there was none response.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You need an appointment for the medicals (at least in the bigger establishments) Just call one of the hospitals and ask to speak to the person in charge of medical tests for Aus visa. If that doesnt work, you'd have to walk in to find out.


----------



## 309/100

silentobs said:


> You need an appointment for the medicals (at least in the bigger establishments) Just call one of the hospitals and ask to speak to the person in charge of medical tests for Aus visa. If that doesnt work, you'd have to walk in to find out.


did you get your medical done in Chennai? 

if so, how early can I get an appointment?


----------



## silentobs

309/100 said:


> did you get your medical done in Chennai?
> 
> if so, how early can I get an appointment?


No, I got it in Bangalore. Got an appointment for the next day, this was at Fortis where it was fairly well organised.


----------



## Maahi

:clap2::clap2: finally the wait is over... just call AHC and they said my visa has been granted.. waiting for mail now.. n thy told that i dont need visa label also..
DOL- 18/04/2012.

thanks to all who shared there experiences and helped for many queries and special thanks to RockMeON for maintaining the sheet.keep up the good work man..

all the best to others ..have little patience...soon u ll will b having ur visas...


----------



## silentobs

Maahi said:


> :clap2::clap2: finally the wait is over... just call AHC and they said my visa has been granted.. waiting for mail now.. n thy told that i dont need visa label also..
> DOL- 18/04/2012.
> 
> thanks to all who shared there experiences and helped for many queries and special thanks to RockMeON for maintaining the sheet.keep up the good work man..
> 
> all the best to others ..have little patience...soon u ll will b having ur visas...


Wow, congrats! This is indeed good news to all april and may applicants


----------



## silentobs

My visa was granted on Oct 4. DOL April 26. I was told I'll get the visa grant mail on Monday (Oct 8)
Yay! Can't quite believe it yet


----------



## ria2611

Amrit said:


> :clap2::clap2::whoo:Hurray called the AHC and they told me that the visa has been approved. SO happy. Best of luck to all the applicants. My DOL 02/04/12.
> I have quick question for the expats: how long it takes to get the confirmation E-mail? Because I need to book the tickets and also the AHC told me that the applicants who receive there visa after the 1st october will not require the visa label.


it comes in 2-3 days...u can book ur tickets right away without grant letter....u will need to show it only at immigration when u r flying  congr8sss


----------



## ria2611

silentobs said:


> My visa was granted on Oct 4. DOL April 26. I was told I'll get the visa grant mail on Monday (Oct 8)
> Yay! Can't quite believe it yet


congr8ss dear...its so good to hear that they have fasten up the process.... mopefully even we (may applicants) can hope to get it by oct end now....thgs look brighter now


----------



## kv09

Contracts maahi n silentjobs..mine DOL is 12/4/2012...y I'm not granting visa...sick sick sick....I call AHC today.they said wait..sud I talk to my Co ...plz tell....


----------



## 309/100

It seems RockMeOn will have got to spend hrs to get the spread sheet updated...lol

congrats on visa grands....


----------



## Maahi

kv09 said:


> Contracts maahi n silentjobs..mine DOL is 12/4/2012...y I'm not granting visa...sick sick sick....I call AHC today.they said wait..sud I talk to my Co ...plz tell....



thanks Kv ..  dnt panic dear... chill.. no need to talk to CO.. they will not tell anything.. hopefully u ll get ur visa by next week.. start packing ur bags


----------



## mlwp

*Congrats...*

Congrats Maahi.. .. This is really a good news .. I'm anxiously waiting for my turn....:confused2::confused2:


----------



## kv09

M getting mad..I again call AHC .they said u vl get visa soon as time frame is 7 months..oh God....m getting impatience dnt know y...


----------



## kv09

I just call AHC again.


----------



## silentobs

kv09 said:


> M getting mad..I again call AHC .they said u vl get visa soon as time frame is 7 months..oh God....m getting impatience dnt know y...


Hi Kv,
That's what they always say no matter how close you are to visa grant. Don't call AHC often (I've only called AHC thrice in all this time) 
Given your DOL your grant should be ready anytime now - but the operators will not tell you anything except the seven month mantra. So, dont worry..I know it isnt easy when you're this close, but no point in worrying.


----------



## kv09

Just wanted to tell u guys.in time period of 6 months.I had nor call AHC ..nvr talk to my co.nor ever disturb my co.whatever she requested for.I submit all docs in time.but I dnt know wt happen to me today..I call AHC today for the first time n I did twice...very surprising..as I called twice..vladimir it give bad effect on my case ....plz tell..I know that next week I vl get my visa.but dnt know wt happened me today..may b I'm sick n frustrated due to wait..but anyways v all vl get visa sooner or later...all d best to all.n contracts who got it..plz God help us....


----------



## 309/100

just a quick question, when I am asked for an extra doc, do I need to post them or an email with scanned copy will do?

Thanks in advance


----------



## silentobs

309/100 said:


> just a quick question, when I am asked for an extra doc, do I need to post them or an email with scanned copy will do?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You need to send them by post (preferably all of them together if you can). If your CO wants a scanned copy of anything you will be asked explicitly.


----------



## ravidhanda

RockMeOn said:


> Congrats Kevti,
> 
> I know it must be relief that your file is one step ahead, wish you all the best for rest of the steps





hii rockon

i have applied for spouse visa (309) on 13-09-2012 from india. when case officer will allocate to me?? Do u hav any idea


----------



## silentobs

ravidhanda said:


> hii rockon
> 
> i have applied for spouse visa (309) on 13-09-2012 from india. when case officer will allocate to me?? Do u hav any idea


It generally takes 8-10 weeks.


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

silentobs said:


> It generally takes 8-10 weeks.


Hi Silentobs,

When you are expecting your visa grant? My eyes are on your case. I am expecting my visa after your grant. Any information??


----------



## silentobs

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi Silentobs,
> 
> When you are expecting your visa grant? My eyes are on your case. I am expecting my visa after your grant. Any information??


Hi FarAway
I was granted visa on Oct 4, yet to get the mail.


----------



## kevti85

SinghaJK said:


> Yepiii..........got a call from AHC to be offshore! Super excited!


Hi SinghaJK,

Congrats,, You are not too far now..

Regards,


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

silentobs said:


> Hi FarAway
> I was granted visa on Oct 4, yet to get the mail.


Congratulations!!! Wow. That's making me very excited as my DOL is 1/5/12 and I have been added as non migrating dependent. Should I expect my visa grant next week? How did u get to know about your grant? 
Help is appreciated.


----------



## damselindistress

mlwp said:


> Congrats Maahi.. .. This is really a good news .. I'm anxiously waiting for my turn....:confused2::confused2:


We have the same DOL..Let us know when you get the visa 

I called up AHC today and I was told to expect my visa very soon now


----------



## kevti85

Amrit said:


> :clap2::clap2::whoo:Hurray called the AHC and they told me that the visa has been approved. SO happy. Best of luck to all the applicants. My DOL 02/04/12.
> I have quick question for the expats: how long it takes to get the confirmation E-mail? Because I need to book the tickets and also the AHC told me that the applicants who receive there visa after the 1st october will not require the visa label.


Hi Amrit,

Congrats & happy Reunion !!

Regards,


----------



## kevti85

Hey Maahi, BVJ, Amrit, Singha JK, DealineNear, Silentobs ,

Congrats & All the Best,


Regards,


----------



## Ma Sept

*Ma Sept*

Hey guys just called AHC... I got my visa granted....... i will get the letter on monday........... So Happyyyyyyyyyyyy Finnally the wait is over......... All da best for uguysssssssssssssss............ thanx for the forum its really very informative............ thankuuuuuuuuuuu and great job:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:..............


----------



## damselindistress

WOW its pouring grants this week!! Yay!
Congrats everyone! Happy reunion!!


----------



## jugnu9

Hi. My dol is3/4/12 whn i get visa would there b any prob with file....i called ahc they say 7 month story......expat advice pls


----------



## silentobs

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Congratulations!!! Wow. That's making me very excited as my DOL is 1/5/12 and I have been added as non migrating dependent. Should I expect my visa grant next week? How did u get to know about your grant?
> Help is appreciated.


Thanks, FarAway I called up AHC this morning to find out the status, and was told that it was granted yesterday..
You could call AHC. But pls dont worry if they say it'll take 7 months, blah..You'll get it very soon. All the very best!


----------



## kv09

Contracts ma Sept..nd jugnu9..no worries.my DOL is 12/4/2012..n v vladimir b going to get visa next week for sure..its all depend upon case to case..n depend upon case officer too..so as such April applicants r getting their visas than how come v vl not..so b happy n positive..I know v get irritated as ppl who lodged after us.they r having visas...but not to worry as v r just near to the point..next week ours turn..n abt AHC they dnt know anything..they talk about just seven months..dont b panic dear..6months completed n v r in a line tohave visa..


----------



## jugnu9

kv09 said:


> Contracts ma Sept..nd jugnu9..no worries.my DOL is 12/4/2012..n v vladimir b going to get visa next week for sure..its all depend upon case to case..n depend upon case officer too..so as such April applicants r getting their visas than how come v vl not..so b happy n positive..I know v get irritated as ppl who lodged after us.they r having visas...but not to worry as v r just near to the point..next week ours turn..n abt AHC they dnt know anything..they talk about just seven months..dont b panic dear..6months completed n v r in a line tohave visa..[/Q
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all who hav been granted wth visa......but it is hard to wait coz saturday n sunday to be passed would b a big days


----------



## kv09

Yess jugnu9 ...u r rite for that...satdatay n Sundays seems to b big..but just get ready for fresh start on Monday.....hope for the best...I understand..in mrng I was frustrated like anything.but ab Maine socha k worried hone se much Nai hoga...m waiting for next week now wd good spirits...


----------



## joyrus

HI Guys I am the Partner of JOYRUS,

CONGRATS TO ALL GUYS WHO GOT VISA.....wish for all other to get soon. 

Well' so many Queries are raised regarding AHC people told to all the candidates "7 Months Mantra" dont get frustrated or panic beco'z of this (IT WILL either SOONER OR LATER).

They always say maximum time, and from spreadshet calculations you can fetch out..it take around 6 months only. If there is no specific condition/priority while lodging visa like any health issue and Pregnancy issue etc., then these issue's are taken on priority. somehow, if some of them are granetd before time then its there LUCK.

SO GUYS..Have Patience, u will have another BATTLEFIELD OVER HERE, ..So Please save your energy for here.....
.

Thanks

JOY


----------



## mansi786

Congrats to everyone who got their visa... This week indeed is the visa pouring week... M waiting for my turn now.. It's still tym to go as my DOL is 24-4-12....but the wait is sometimes torturous ... All the best to all waiting..


----------



## 309/100

where can I find the spread sheet?


----------



## jugnu9

kv09 said:


> Yess jugnu9 ...u r rite for that...satdatay n Sundays seems to b big..but just get ready for fresh start on Monday.....hope for the best...I understand..in mrng I was frustrated like anything.but ab Maine socha k worried hone se much Nai hoga...m waiting for next week now wd good spirits...


Hi kv it is saturday today very big day to pass


----------



## roxyam

Hi can someone please send me the link for updated spreadsheet?


----------



## tomi1234

my DOL 26/3/12-----309 visa 
CO ASSI....25/5/12
additional documents.....request on 9/7/12 ....form 80,medical and PC 
add..docum.....sent on 26/7/12
tv apply ....17/09/12
tv granted...25/09/12
we been told that the security check could take up to six months and i am very disappointed on this process since my wife never had any criminal record against her..... I know its a waiting process. But in our case we have been very patient with this however it has got us no where


----------



## RockMeOn

309/100 said:


> It seems RockMeOn will have got to spend hrs to get the spread sheet updated...lol
> 
> congrats on visa grands....


Tell me about it.... I am finding it hard to cope with AHC speed 

Congrats everyone for your visa grants, wish you a great future ahead! Be good...


----------



## silentobs

roxyam said:


> Hi can someone please send me the link for updated spreadsheet?


Hi,
It's at
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=4


----------



## ravidhanda

silentobs said:


> It generally takes 8-10 weeks.


thanks for replying...
What type of questions they askd in the telephonic intervw? 
my wife got the PR nd now she is with me for two months.


----------



## silentobs

ravidhanda said:


> thanks for replying...
> What type of questions they askd in the telephonic intervw?
> my wife got the PR nd now she is with me for two months.


There is usually no telephonic interview. Very few ppl have had them, maybe one of them can answer.


----------



## ria2611

ravidhanda said:


> thanks for replying...
> What type of questions they askd in the telephonic intervw?
> my wife got the PR nd now she is with me for two months.


They just ask general questions...like ur n ur partners details like dob, when u meet, when u planned, etc .. in short whatever u wrote in ur statement they ll verify.. n cross check it.. will also ask some other ques.... like my CO asked why I m getting married in aus n nt here... y I applied so early if. I am to get married in Jan


----------



## ria2611

May b I had interview cos i applied for PMV not 309/100


----------



## komal88

I have applied for Tourist visa after a week the case officer for visa 309 was assinged. Please let me know do i need to inform the case officer that we have applied TV.


----------



## kv09

Yess Komal88 u sud tell..who is ur co..


----------



## komal88

kv09 said:


> Yess Komal88 u sud tell..who is ur co..




Thanks, number 12 also i would like to know how much funds me as wife need to show in my account for TV.My husband is full time regular paid s/w employee.


----------



## ria2611

RockMeOn said:


> Tell me about it.... I am finding it hard to cope with AHC speed
> 
> Congrats everyone for your visa grants, wish you a great future ahead! Be good...


hi rockMe ON 
even Ma Sept got visa granted...can you please update tht in spreadsheet too...it feels great to see more blue lines below me in spreadsheet... It mks me feel tht "THE" time is coming nearer


----------



## kv09

All the best to April applicants ...may dis new week comes wd loads of happiness for all..may v all second week of April applicants gets visa granted...God plz help us n bless us all....


----------



## stillwaiting

Hello Guys,

After nearly a yr of wait DOL: Nov 2011 have finally been asked to provide medicals...
---
If my file has reached medicals stage does it means it not before i get my visa approval?


----------



## 01March

silentobs said:


> There is usually no telephonic interview. Very few ppl have had them, maybe one of them can answer.


TO my wife they only asked the things which were written in our letter of how we meet or Know each other. Apart from that they asked her what was out intended date of marriage as we had put our file before you marriage.


----------



## silentobs

stillwaiting said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After nearly a yr of wait DOL: Nov 2011 have finally been asked to provide medicals...
> ---
> If my file has reached medicals stage does it means it not before i get my visa approval?


Hi,
Usually after all the docs (including medicals, PCC) are received at AHC, the CO queues the application for final decision. Once in the queue applications are processed by DOL (for the most part). The whole process from DOL to visa grant takes 5.5-6 months on an average. 
Do you know why it took so long to ask for medicals? 11 months is way too long, did you talk to your CO? 
So just going by your DOL it would seem like you should get it soon after your file is queued for final decision.


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Finally Monday is here. Lets hope for the great news to all of us waiting bees. 
All the very best!!!!!


----------



## roxyam

an good news?


----------



## kv09

Anyone got news regarding their visa...???


----------



## roxyam

No still waiting. I called them and they again gave me 7 months mantra. MY DOL is 12th April 2012


----------



## roxyam

kv09 said:


> Anyone got news regarding their visa...???


Whats your DOL?


----------



## kv09

Ok..they alws give u 7month statement..my DOL IS 12/4/2012.I THINK v vl get visa next week only ...


----------



## roxyam

Got the visa today. MY DOL was 12/4/12


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

roxyam said:


> Got the visa today. MY DOL was 12/4/12


Hey congrats!! How did you get to know that you got the visa? Received mail??


----------



## kv09

Congrats ..now I cn also expect visa today or tomarw ...


----------



## kv09

U got mail or u called AHC again..as u Vr saying that u call AHC n they saying 7months mantra.n now just after few mints u got ur visa..how u cone to know about ur visa...


----------



## joyrus

Any new updates from April Guys....


----------



## kv09

My DOL IS 12/4/2012 ...sud I talk to AHC ..but wn call them they repeat on saying seven months....oh God!!!!...I want to know about my sco name..sud I call AHC n ask them abt it..or not.plz suggest..


----------



## silentobs

kv09 said:


> My DOL IS 12/4/2012 ...sud I talk to AHC ..but wn call them they repeat on saying seven months....oh God!!!!...I want to know about my sco name..sud I call AHC n ask them abt it..or not.plz suggest..


Hi kv,
In most cases we've seen that it takes 6 months, so I'd suggest that you wait it out this week, and call AHC after that. But even then asking about SCO's name is definitely not a good idea. They have some process - though it does not follow the DOL exactly, it roughly matches it (off the topic: my guess is within the same month DOL, it's probably in the order of earliest PCC date which decides the initial entry date, or date of forwarding to SCO, or some such thing..who knows)

So don't panic, try not to keep thinking about this, instead plan for your trip, and so on (this has helped me personally, that's why I mention it) If it exceeds 6 months, you can follow up more closely. But you'll get the visa soon, all the best


----------



## kv09

Thanx silentobs ..I call AHC ..they said case is under process...yess ...I know I hope to get visa dis week or next..but wait is killing...AHC says that Seven months process ..u vl get visa wd in dis month...but still that visa grant words....wn I vlhear those words.waiting waiting waiting.....


----------



## mansi786

roxyam said:


> Got the visa today. MY DOL was 12/4/12


Amazing ... Congrats dear... Can u please let us know how u came to know u got ur visa??? Did u receive mail or call or did u call up AHC?? Get ready all April applicants.. Happy news r just round the corner ...


----------



## roxyam

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hey congrats!! How did you get to know that you got the visa? Received mail??


I called them and they told me that I will get email tomorrow


----------



## roxyam

kv09 said:


> U got mail or u called AHC again..as u Vr saying that u call AHC n they saying 7months mantra.n now just after few mints u got ur visa..how u cone to know about ur visa...


My husband called them again in the afternoon and they told him and they have granted the visa and I will get email tomorrow


----------



## roxyam

mansi786 said:


> Amazing ... Congrats dear... Can u please let us know how u came to know u got ur visa??? Did u receive mail or call or did u call up AHC?? Get ready all April applicants.. Happy news r just round the corner ...


I called them in the afternoon.


----------



## Maahi

silentobs said:


> Hi kv,
> In most cases we've seen that it takes 6 months, so I'd suggest that you wait it out this week, and call AHC after that. But even then asking about SCO's name is definitely not a good idea. They have some process - though it does not follow the DOL exactly, it roughly matches it (off the topic: my guess is within the same month DOL, it's probably in the order of earliest PCC date which decides the initial entry date, or date of forwarding to SCO, or some such thing..who knows)
> 
> So don't panic, try not to keep thinking about this, instead plan for your trip, and so on (this has helped me personally, that's why I mention it) If it exceeds 6 months, you can follow up more closely. But you'll get the visa soon, all the best


Hi Silentobs,

my visa was also granted on 4th oct, but havnt recieved grant mail yet. Hav u got the mail??


----------



## silentobs

Maahi said:


> Hi Silentobs,
> 
> my visa was also granted on 4th oct, but havnt recieved grant mail yet. Hav u got the mail??


Not yet, Maahi. I guess we'll get it tomorrow..


----------



## silentobs

kv09 said:


> Thanx silentobs ..I call AHC ..they said case is under process...yess ...I know I hope to get visa dis week or next..but wait is killing...AHC says that Seven months process ..u vl get visa wd in dis month...but still that visa grant words....wn I vlhear those words.waiting waiting waiting.....


I understand, kv. But you know what? The wait never ends. Once you hear it's granted, you'll be waiting for the email  And so on it goes..

In my case, I was expecting to get the visa by the end of oct. I planned my work transition, travel, other personal to-dos accordingly..so I wasnt actively checking on the visa grant. But now that I know it's granted I obsessively keep an eye on my email though I plan to travel only next month!


----------



## silentobs

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hey congrats!! How did you get to know that you got the visa? Received mail??


You might already be aware of this. If you want to just check if visa is granted without calling AHC, you can try applying for TFN online
https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

If your PR is granted, you'll see something like 
"Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."


----------



## damselindistress

silentobs said:


> You might already be aware of this. If you want to just check if visa is granted without calling AHC, you can try applying for TFN online
> https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1
> 
> If your PR is granted, you'll see something like
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."


OMIGOSH I just tried this and it said - you are eligible for a TFN but apply for it only once in Australia!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## silentobs

damselindistress said:


> OMIGOSH I just tried this and it said - you are eligible for a TFN but apply for it only once in Australia!! Woohoo!!!


congrats 

Looks like many april DOLs have been granted visas and have just not been mailed out yet. Sigh..now a queue for grant mail


----------



## jugnu9

Hi, 
Great applause to my case officer my visa is granted on5 10 2012


----------



## kv09

Congrats to all who granted visas..hope to get it soon..may b tomarw ...


----------



## SydneySummons

ria2611 said:


> May b I had interview cos i applied for PMV not 309/100


Hi Ria,

When did u apply for PMV? Even I'm a PMV applicant...thus wondering...what would be my timeline.

I'm waiting for a CO to be granted yet, DOL: 13.08.2012.

Cheers,


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

silentobs said:


> You might already be aware of this. If you want to just check if visa is granted without calling AHC, you can try applying for TFN online
> https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1
> 
> If your PR is granted, you'll see something like
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."


Hi Silentobs,

Yes I am doing this almost everyday but no luck to see msg like above yet. Hopefully it appear fairly soon.
It is saying right now as " your details does not match with information provided by DIAC......and bla bla. " 

But I have a question. On this screen, you find one button of Re-submit. Right? When I click that, it let me proceed and enter address and stuff until end. Why is so? Does everyone get access to further form if clicked re- submit??

Thank you, 

FarAwayAlmostThere


----------



## js009

June13 said:


> Yes,this visa label free arrangement will help in saving time to get australia.but i am again going to request u all my friends on this forum that after getting visa grant ,plz update wheather they are sending their passport for label ????and if not wheather they got trouble at indian airports due to lack of visa label.???coz i cant believe our indian immigration.....if its ok without visa label then i will also not get it on my passport.......otherwise definitely.....so plz share ur individual circumstances on this thread


Note sure mate...you can't trust the INDIAN govt authorities at the airport...they harass you like anything.... and further my spouse's grant letter says u require a label...so submitted the passport for labelling...now not sure how long will that [email protected] VFS advised 4-5 working days but haven't heard anything as yet, and the AHC website says 15 working days.....

Hey rockmeon did you get your spouse passort labelled? how long did that take??? Kindly update....mate.!!!!

Cheeers.....n gud luck to people still waiting....!!!!!


----------



## 309/100

js009 said:


> Note sure mate...you can't trust the INDIAN govt authorities at the airport...they harass you like anything.... and further my spouse's grant letter says u require a label...so submitted the passport for labelling...now not sure how long will that [email protected] VFS advised 4-5 working days but haven't heard anything as yet, and the AHC website says 15 working days.....
> 
> Hey rockmeon did you get your spouse passort labelled? how long did that take??? Kindly update....mate.!!!!
> 
> Cheeers.....n gud luck to people still waiting....!!!!!


from Oct 1st, no need


----------



## js009

309/100 said:


> from Oct 1st, no need


Ya mate I know that, but my spouse visa granted before 1st oct....on 27 sep 12...

Cheers....!!!!


----------



## RockMeOn

js009 said:


> Note sure mate...you can't trust the INDIAN govt authorities at the airport...they harass you like anything.... and further my spouse's grant letter says u require a label...so submitted the passport for labelling...now not sure how long will that [email protected] VFS advised 4-5 working days but haven't heard anything as yet, and the AHC website says 15 working days.....
> 
> Hey rockmeon did you get your spouse passort labelled? how long did that take??? Kindly update....mate.!!!!
> 
> Cheeers.....n gud luck to people still waiting....!!!!!


Yes we did, she got her passport back on the third working day after submitting it to AHC.


----------



## god2012

I talk to the AHC,newdelhi today, regarding my file.they have received all the required documents but still in progress Not send to final decesion. Mycaseofficer too slow


----------



## mansi786

god2012 said:


> I talk to the AHC,newdelhi today, regarding my file.they have received all the required documents but still in progress Not send to final decesion. Mycaseofficer too slow


Hey god2012, ur DOL and mine is almost same... Just a difference of 1 day.. I also emailed my co 3 days back and I haven't yet received any reply. And the ppl v call give us the "7 months mantra", so no point calling them. Everytym u get the same answer..according to the SS, it takes 6 months and I guess last week of October can bring us some good news. Have patience. Not far to go now. Keep updating the forum if u get any news. Tht will be helpful for all of us waiting... Good luck


----------



## ria2611

SydneySummons said:


> Hi Ria,
> 
> When did u apply for PMV? Even I'm a PMV applicant...thus wondering...what would be my timeline.
> 
> I'm waiting for a CO to be granted yet, DOL: 13.08.2012.
> 
> Cheers,



I applied on 9/5/12 and got CO allocated on 13/7/12..
Hopefully u ll get CO allocated soon next week 
U can expect a phone interview too..
Best of luck.


----------



## js009

RockMeOn said:


> Yes we did, she got her passport back on the third working day after submitting it to AHC.


Hi Rockmeon, is there any specific number you can call AHC to speed things up, as it is already 6 working days, and she has already booked the flights.....


----------



## kv09

Hi friends wt PMV..it's partner migration visa..??? It's timeline is different from spouse visa..??? Spouse visa is 309/100..which one is PMV ...is it subclass 100.....plz tell...


----------



## silentobs

kv09 said:


> Hi friends wt PMV..it's partner migration visa..??? It's timeline is different from spouse visa..??? Spouse visa is 309/100..which one is PMV ...is it subclass 100.....plz tell...


It's Prospective Marriage Visa, the PR visa to apply in case you want to do it before the wedding date..


----------



## kv09

Ok..mine is subclass 100...I want to call AHC today..but phir wahi purana unka bahana .aur yeh kehna seven months lagenge ...I dnt want to hear that..my file has been sent to final decision on 13Sep..so I think they vlog .tk atleast..one month n they vl grant me visa next week only..bake God knows...


----------



## silentobs

I called up AHC to find out when I'd get the grant notification, it's been 5 days since it was granted. 
It seems they are facing some issues with the new system (label free visa) to send visa grant notifications and are working on it. Was told to expect the email in another day or two.


----------



## kv09

Dnt worry silentobs ...main thing u come to know that u had already granted visa so no need not to worry abt mail..it vl b soon in ur inbox.just think for us..who dnt know wn v vl get it....


----------



## silentobs

kv09 said:


> Dnt worry silentobs ...main thing u come to know that u had already granted visa so no need not to worry abt mail..it vl b soon in ur inbox.just think for us..who dnt know wn v vl get it....


I'm not worried  
I just wanted to update that info on the forum because few others like Maahi are waiting for the mail.


----------



## kv09

Ok thats good if u aren't worried...but I'm really..6months ne watt laga Di..I went for tourist visa even.from June to Sept..I thot k vapis ane k 15days tk I vl get visa.but it had tkn a long time..I want go aus soon.missing being there.n missing my hubby ..


----------



## neelvashi

kv09 said:


> Ok thats good if u aren't worried...but I'm really..6months ne watt laga Di..I went for tourist visa even.from June to Sept..I thot k vapis ane k 15days tk I vl get visa.but it had tkn a long time..I want go aus soon.missing being there.n missing my hubby ..


Hi..

Whats your DOL? my wife is waiting on subclass 100 as well. applied on 01/06/12.

Cheers


----------



## kv09

Hi neelvashi mine DOL is 13/4/2012.. I hope to get visa not week..wn ur wife file has been sent for final checking...


----------



## neelvashi

kv09 said:


> Hi neelvashi mine DOL is 13/4/2012.. I hope to get visa not week..wn ur wife file has been sent for final checking...


Hmmm. So they are certainly not considering subclass 100 as a priority!! i am just sick of waiting now.. Took 3.5 years for my PR and now another 6 months!! 

I havent even received email from my CO that the the file has been forwarded to the SCO.

I have submitted couple of things which she asked a month ago!

Anyways.. Looks like you are pretty Close!! All the best!!

Cheers!


----------



## kv09

At neelvashi yess even I think sometimes that they r not giving priorities to subclass 100..nd wnevr call them they alws repeat on saying seven months mantra...myself too sick of waiting.my hubby got pr after 4.5yrs nd now dis visa grant wait..anyways I too wish to have visa dis week or next week...n I think u ppl will also get visa soon..hope for the best...


----------



## kv09

Anyone got visa today..any good news....???


----------



## Ma Sept

*Ma Sept*

Hey guys same here.... i was told that granted visa on 3 rd October but dint get the mail yet:confused2::confused2::confused2:....I called AHC in the morning told that i will get the mail soon in a day or two....


----------



## god2012

hey guys really frustrated with spouse visa 309/100.since i applied on 23/04/2012.my case officer asked for the document to show the latest notice of assessment and i send them,later few days they again asked me to send the latest notice of assessment for the last two years,i send all those required documents and they send me letter confirming they AHC newdelhi had recived.today i again emailed my case officer do i need to send my hard copy of my medical,within the few hours of the emailed send the case officer replied it saying courier it with file number.i dont understand why they dont ask all the required documents together?do we need to remain them that ...blah..blah..documents i have got?do i need to send,i dont know how other people waited for ssuch long time for the grant of visa?any way guys u r the best in the forum


----------



## SinghaJK

Got my Visa today....Yeppyyy..........I am so so so happy.......
Thanks to all for that support and valuable advices! Special mention goes to RockMeon.

All the best to all who are waiting for their visas. Hope u all get your visas soon.


----------



## damselindistress

I urge all people who have travelled label free to share their experiences here. If any problems were faced in India, during transit or once in Aus (Im sure there wudnt be a prob in Aus) pls do share.
Also as I understand 20kgs is the luggage limit per passenger? Is there a leeway of higher weight for migrants entering the country the first time? And if yes what airlines allow this?


----------



## mansi786

damselindistress said:


> I urge all people who have travelled label free to share their experiences here. If any problems were faced in India, during transit or once in Aus (Im sure there wudnt be a prob in Aus) pls do share.
> Also as I understand 20kgs is the luggage limit per passenger? Is there a leeway of higher weight for migrants entering the country the first time? And if yes what airlines allow this?


Hey I just asked my ticket agent and he told me 40kg r allowed the first Tym with Singapore airlines ... I dunno if Thts true... if anyone who travelled can share their experience, v can know better...


----------



## mansi786

SinghaJK said:


> Got my Visa today....Yeppyyy..........I am so so so happy.......
> Thanks to all for that support and valuable advices! Special mention goes to RockMeon.
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting for their visas. Hope u all get your visas soon.


Ohh wowww ... Thts amazing ... Congrats ...


----------



## roxyam

You call you airlines and tell them that you are goin to move permanently. So they allow 40 kg


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Congratulations Singhaj.. Would you please tell us your DOL and forwarded to sco date??

Hi guys,
Regarding weight, you don't need to call to confirm. It's all on ticket you buy. One way or return.
If one way, it allows 40 kg and for return ticket. It is 20 kg.

Cheers,
FarAway


----------



## raghumahesh50

mansi786 said:


> Hey I just asked my ticket agent and he told me 40kg r allowed the first Tym with Singapore airlines ... I dunno if Thts true... if anyone who travelled can share their experience, v can know better...


Yes, its true

when you are migrating for the first time, you are allowed to carry 40kgs, talk to your airlines and get the confirmation quoting that you got a valid visa.

we got 40kgs baggage with Malaysian airlines


----------



## jugnu9

Hi, rocmeon,
Kindly add my status 
My DOL 3/4/2012
CO DATE 2/6/2012
ADDITIONAL DOC AJD MED ON 14/6/2012
Visa granted on 5/10/2012
Great thx to my co and AHC team who really helped me


----------



## js009

damselindistress said:


> I urge all people who have travelled label free to share their experiences here. If any problems were faced in India, during transit or once in Aus (Im sure there wudnt be a prob in Aus) pls do share.
> Also as I understand 20kgs is the luggage limit per passenger? Is there a leeway of higher weight for migrants entering the country the first time? And if yes what airlines allow this?


Hi Damsel...try getting Malaysia Airlines...they allow 40 KG.....rest all airlines allow only 20KG...atleast that was told by travel agent...dont know how much truth in it. just check for urself...Cheers...!


----------



## jugnu9

No problem with label free visa, its good

AHC IS GREAT


----------



## jugnu9

No problem with label free visa, its good

AHC IS GREAT


----------



## jagha86

deadline near said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I was granted visa on 27-Sep-12 (DoL-04-Apr-12). Visa label was required and will receive the passport in couple of days.
> 
> This forum helped me to overcome my fears and supported me that I am not alone in this tide.
> 
> Thanks all for sharing your stories.


Congrats dear..


----------



## jagha86

silentobs said:


> My visa was granted on Oct 4. DOL April 26. I was told I'll get the visa grant mail on Monday (Oct 8)
> Yay! Can't quite believe it yet


Congrats mate.. Happy for u guys..


----------



## jagha86

Ma Sept said:


> Hey guys just called AHC... I got my visa granted....... i will get the letter on monday........... So Happyyyyyyyyyyyy Finnally the wait is over......... All da best for uguysssssssssssssss............ thanx for the forum its really very informative............ thankuuuuuuuuuuu and great job:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:..............


Congrats mate..!!! All the best for u guys..


----------



## jagha86

stillwaiting said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After nearly a yr of wait DOL: Nov 2011 have finally been asked to provide medicals...
> ---
> If my file has reached medicals stage does it means it not before i get my visa approval?


Sorry for u mate.. Wish u guys get the visa soon.. Same for me too dec 2011... I finished everything & submitted all the document AHC requested...


----------



## komal88

kv09 said:


> All the best to April applicants ...may dis new week comes wd loads of happiness for all..may v all second week of April applicants gets visa granted...God plz help us n bless us all....





whats the processing time for Tourist visa after the spouse visa is applied?


----------



## jagha86

SinghaJK said:


> Got my Visa today....Yeppyyy..........I am so so so happy.......
> Thanks to all for that support and valuable advices! Special mention goes to RockMeon.
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting for their visas. Hope u all get your visas soon.


Congrats mate..!!! All the best for u guys


----------



## jagha86

jugnu9 said:


> Hi, rocmeon,
> Kindly add my status
> My DOL 3/4/2012
> CO DATE 2/6/2012
> ADDITIONAL DOC AJD MED ON 14/6/2012
> Visa granted on 5/10/2012
> Great thx to my co and AHC team who really helped me


Congrats mate


----------



## kv09

At komal ...after applying spouse visa..if u apply for tourist visa.it tks nai 15 to 20 days to Hav visa


----------



## joyrus

damselindistress said:


> I urge all people who have travelled label free to share their experiences here. If any problems were faced in India, during transit or once in Aus (Im sure there wudnt be a prob in Aus) pls do share.
> Also as I understand 20kgs is the luggage limit per passenger? Is there a leeway of higher weight for migrants entering the country the first time? And if yes what airlines allow this?


As far as I am concerned, they allow 40 kgs in luggage + 8 kgs in hand (total=48kgs) for the first time travelers. Moreover, it might depends upon flight u choose. I suggest book ur tickets in advance and pack ur bags accordingly as u'll find these details in ur ticket itself.

Wish you Happy Journey and great future ahead...


Thanks,
Joyrus


----------



## mlwp

Please help me out.. I really want to call AHC.I tried many times but didn't get my call connected . To which number and how should I call them ????


----------



## jagha86

mlwp said:


> Please help me out.. I really want to call AHC.I tried many times but didn't get my call connected . To which number and how should I call them ????


+911141221000 & select the option 1 & then the option 2


----------



## kv09

At mlwp..even I just tried to call AHC now.but not picking up..sick of waiting now .....


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> At mlwp..even I just tried to call AHC now.but not picking up..sick of waiting now .....


I called AHC earlier today.. I had to wait for 12 minutes to get the line


----------



## kv09

Mine is subclass 100. N my DOL is 13/4/2012...my file has been sent for final decision in Sept...don't know wn they vl grant visa.I call AHC on Monday ..saying again 7months ....want to call them again but they not picking..even mailed my co last Monday to ask abt d progress of case.but even co didn't reply till now..feeling sad...


----------



## jagha86

Any1 who want to call AHC.. Please follow this instru... +911141221000 & select the option 1 & then the option 2


----------



## 309/100

where can I find the spread sheet?


----------



## jagha86

309/100 said:


> where can I find the spread sheet?


https://www.docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc


----------



## Kungiboombi

Congrats to all who have got their visas,

For all others including me just me patient,
We all will get our visas and we shall meet our better halfs soon.

Even I am dying to meet my husband , but trust me the meet after so many months will be amazing , this separation is making us feel the worth of the person in our lives.

Our rest of the life is going to be happy and we shall forget these days soon.


----------



## kv09

Kungiboombi..u r rite..but still dis wait is so torcheous ..no matter wt u doing or not.but ur mind is alws at ur inbox only..n thts obvious v all vl get visa sooner or later.but still dnt know wn dis wait vl come to an end


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> Kungiboombi..u r rite..but still dis wait is so torcheous ..no matter wt u doing or not.but ur mind is alws at ur inbox only..n thts obvious v all vl get visa sooner or later.but still dnt know wn dis wait vl come to an end


Yep.. Very very torcheous... Can't do anything properly.. Always have to think think about visa.. Being seperated from my spouse is killing me... Hope to get the visa soon.. All the best for every 1.. Waiting since dec 2011... Would be happy atleast we get a good response from AHC..


----------



## Kungiboombi

kv09 said:


> Kungiboombi..u r rite..but still dis wait is so torcheous ..no matter wt u doing or not.but ur mind is alws at ur inbox only..n thts obvious v all vl get visa sooner or later.but still dnt know wn dis wait vl come to an end




I understand, but calling them again and gain is not going o solve the problem,
It's wasting their time.. So be calm , for few days I am going somewhere out,
Where I wont be able to access net, hope after coming I get a good news.

Guys and girls en age urself in something it will help.


----------



## Kungiboombi

jagha86 said:


> Yep.. Very very torcheous... Can't do anything properly.. Always have to think think about visa.. Being seperated from my spouse is killing me... Hope to get the visa soon.. All the best for every 1.. Waiting since dec 2011... Would be happy atleast we get a good response from AHC..



Jagha I feel sorry for u,
But I saw ur previous posts , u had taken time to submit the documents,
So might be it's late.
For u , I will suggest , and I guess u have already done that.
Write ur story in a systematic point wise fashion so that it's easy to read
With the dates to ur co and let the co know it has crossed a lot of time .
And please help u in the process.


----------



## kv09

Any good news...?????


----------



## kv09

Just called AHC ..same thing 7months mantra...fed up of listening dis....oh God...help us....wn my co vl grant me visa...dis wait making me feel irritated ....try not to think abt visa but no matter wt u cnt stop thinking abt it...they say u vl have visa in couple of days..wn those days vl come...???..everyday I get up wd new hope..but days ends wdout any hope...kaash I know some [email protected]@@


----------



## Qwer

*Hi Everyone,
Am also planning to apply for a partner visa from VFS global, Chennai.
Waiting for my PCC nd medicals...IELTS academic level planning to clear
afta submitting my docs. 
Did my medicine from Russia'11,dint clear F.M.G.E so no internship yet! After
i reach Aus hav to clear AMC and do intern for the begining...its lyk a mountain
bigger than mt everest! FOR ME TO OVERCOME....oh GOD...

With best wishes to all
scestic at gmail dot com *


----------



## silentobs

I got the visa grant mail today! It was granted on Oct 4.
Glad to have found this forum, it has been extremely helpful  thank you all! All the best to everyone waiting for their visas!


----------



## kv09

Congrats silentobs...nice to hear that..no visa grant today.I think Thursday nd Friday they vl...


----------



## Maahi

silentobs said:


> I got the visa grant mail today! It was granted on Oct 4.
> Glad to have found this forum, it has been extremely helpful  thank you all! All the best to everyone waiting for their visas!


hey gr8 news... even i got my visa grant mail today.. visa granted on 4th Oct.
Congrats to all who got there visa and gud luck to all who r waiting... soon everyone will get visa...
A big thanks to all the forum members for there support...  :clap2:

please let me know if anybody is flying in oct. without visa label on passport.. hope visa label should not b a problem.. but cant say anything abt our inidan airport people... :confused2:


----------



## jagha86

silentobs said:


> I got the visa grant mail today! It was granted on Oct 4.
> Glad to have found this forum, it has been extremely helpful  thank you all! All the best to everyone waiting for their visas!


Congrats mate.. Good news.. Hope every1 get their visa soon


----------



## kv09

Jagha86..yess v all vl get visa soon ...hope next week is our turn....may b Thursday n Friday co hamare bare me sochein ...


----------



## AK14

*Congratulations to BOTH OF "U"*

God Bless you BOTH..

Heartfelt congratulations to u both!!! Happy to hear about the visa grant. 

We applied for the same visa but in June, getting more anxious and impatient now.

Really hoping to hear a good news from high commission soon.

Have a wonderful life ahead!!
:clap2:


----------



## SydneySummons

Maahi said:


> hey gr8 news... even i got my visa grant mail today.. visa granted on 4th Oct.
> Congrats to all who got there visa and gud luck to all who r waiting... soon everyone will get visa...
> A big thanks to all the forum members for there support...  :clap2:
> 
> please let me know if anybody is flying in oct. without visa label on passport.. hope visa label should not b a problem.. but cant say anything abt our inidan airport people... :confused2:


Congrats to the both of u!!


----------



## mansi786

I emailed my co 6 days back to know abt the progress and status of my visa and I haven't yet recieved any reply!! Is thr any Tym frame for co's to atleast reply back ... It's irritating when they just don't reply back..


----------



## kv09

Same here mansi 786 even I mail my co on 1st Oct abt my visa progress but there isn't any reply till yet.wt ur DOL ....mine is 13/4/2012..n m waiting for my visa grant.but co won't replying...n AHC ppl says wait..same seven months...


----------



## jagha86

mansi786 said:


> I emailed my co 6 days back to know abt the progress and status of my visa and I haven't yet recieved any reply!! Is thr any Tym frame for co's to atleast reply back ... It's irritating when they just don't reply back..


Even me and my agent sent mail to CO.. But no use.. Today I called AHC & I got the same mantra.. Wait wait wait.. I called them second time today.. They said they got one more internal check.. it may take 1 or 2 weeks.. then it will be forwarded SCO..It been 292 days since I applied my visa.. Dono whats happening.. Frustrating.. Days are killing me... Suffering a lot..    hoping to get visa soon.. All the best for every1..


----------



## mansi786

kv09 said:


> Same here mansi 786 even I mail my co on 1st Oct abt my visa progress but there isn't any reply till yet.wt ur DOL ....mine is 13/4/2012..n m waiting for my visa grant.but co won't replying...n AHC ppl says wait..same seven months...


My DOL is 24 April .. I guess u wud be getting ur visa next week and me the week after.. Fingers crossed.. And AHC always gives us the " 7 months mantra".. Thr is no point callin them.. It's better v have patience and hope and obv optimism ... good luck..


----------



## mansi786

jagha86 said:


> Even me and my agent sent mail to CO.. But no use.. Today I called AHC & I got the same mantra.. Wait wait wait.. I called them second time today.. They said they got one more internal check.. it may take 1 or 2 weeks.. then it will be forwarded SCO..It been 292 days since I applied my visa.. Dono whats happening.. Frustrating.. Days are killing me... Suffering a lot..    hoping to get visa soon.. All the best for every1..


Very true .. It's obv frustrating and irritating... When ppl don't reply u back it makes u more impatient... There has to be some way out.. Atleast they shud answer back y it's taking more then the prescribed limit of 7 months.. good luck dear.. Hope u get ur visa ASAP..


----------



## jugnu9

Hi, jagha you should say ur spouse to call to ahc for ur status,


----------



## jugnu9

hi, i again wanna say that there is no prob. With label free visa , so dont panic ...label free visa require less varification ....it is safe and secure....air port authorities are already informed about it....


----------



## AK14

Hey Guys,

Good to know about you all, You guys are putting up a great show.

Please educate me, now I am in Melbourne PR visa holder and a married man. Have applied for my wife's visa in June 2012. CO has been appointed and we were asked for some docx. so we supplied.

We Were asked to supply :--

1. Applicant's complete medicals
2. Applicant's original Indian Police Clearance Certificate
3. Applicant's evidence of birth
4. Evidence of Contact since 2005 - till date
5. Evidence of joint financials and cohabitation (joint invitations, money transfers etc)
6. Photos of pheras
7. Sponsor's Notice of Assessment of Tax from the Australian Taxation Office from 2009-2011

Now would they ask for any more docx.??

Is there any other ways to find out about status.

All inputs are welcome.

Cheers


----------



## AK14

*Advice us*

Hey Guys,

Good to know about you all, You guys are putting up a great show.

Please educate me, now I am in Melbourne PR visa holder and a married man. Have applied for my wife's visa in June 2012. CO has been appointed and we were asked for some docx. so we supplied.

We Were asked to supply :--

1. Applicant's complete medicals
2. Applicant's original Indian Police Clearance Certificate
3. Applicant's evidence of birth
4. Evidence of Contact since 2005 - till date
5. Evidence of joint financials and cohabitation (joint invitations, money transfers etc)
6. Photos of pheras
7. Sponsor's Notice of Assessment of Tax from the Australian Taxation Office from 2009-2011

Now would they ask for any more docx.??

Is there any other ways to find out about status.

All inputs are welcome.

Cheers


----------



## kv09

All the best to all who r waiting for their grants....may b today n tomarw they grant us visa....


----------



## silentobs

Hi AK,
The CO asks for any additional documents they need to make a decision on your file. Once they acknowledge having received these docs, give it a week or two and mail your CO asking for a status.
The whole process from DOL to visa grant takes around 6 months (if there were no delays in sending docs, being offshore, etc)
All the best!



AK14 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Good to know about you all, You guys are putting up a great show.
> 
> Please educate me, now I am in Melbourne PR visa holder and a married man. Have applied for my wife's visa in June 2012. CO has been appointed and we were asked for some docx. so we supplied.
> 
> We Were asked to supply :--
> 
> 1. Applicant's complete medicals
> 2. Applicant's original Indian Police Clearance Certificate
> 3. Applicant's evidence of birth
> 4. Evidence of Contact since 2005 - till date
> 5. Evidence of joint financials and cohabitation (joint invitations, money transfers etc)
> 6. Photos of pheras
> 7. Sponsor's Notice of Assessment of Tax from the Australian Taxation Office from 2009-2011
> 
> Now would they ask for any more docx.??
> 
> Is there any other ways to find out about status.
> 
> All inputs are welcome.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## joyrus

AK14 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Good to know about you all, You guys are putting up a great show.
> 
> Please educate me, now I am in Melbourne PR visa holder and a married man. Have applied for my wife's visa in June 2012. CO has been appointed and we were asked for some docx. so we supplied.
> 
> We Were asked to supply :--
> 
> 1. Applicant's complete medicals
> 2. Applicant's original Indian Police Clearance Certificate
> 3. Applicant's evidence of birth
> 4. Evidence of Contact since 2005 - till date
> 5. Evidence of joint financials and cohabitation (joint invitations, money transfers etc)
> 6. Photos of pheras
> 7. Sponsor's Notice of Assessment of Tax from the Australian Taxation Office from 2009-2011
> 
> Now would they ask for any more docx.??
> 
> Is there any other ways to find out about status.
> 
> All inputs are welcome.
> 
> Cheers



Hello AK,

Its nice to hear that u've got ur CO appointed and u already submitted ur documents required by CO. For the same, I dont think u need to submit anymore docs if not asked by ur CO but, for ur satisfaction, u can mail ur CO and asked for any further requirments by him. Try to submit all docs at once instead of installments.
Furthermore, u can ask abt ur visa status after 16-20 weeks frm DOL by writing to ur CO or calling at AHC, if u applied in June so u can inquire somwhere in Oct.


All the Best...

Joyrus


----------



## Ma Sept

*Ma Sept*

hey guys.. got the grant letter on 10 th october:clap2::clap2: so plzz update my details..Dol 10 April, All the best for all 
thank u


----------



## kv09

Any visa grant today till yet...


----------



## emt

Hey Guys, 

First, I would like to thank every body in the forum for sharing valuable information and experiences. Special thanks to Rockmeon and others for maintaining Spread sheet. 

Just checked the status on ATO website, confirmed the visa grant. DOL April 13th. 

Following is the message:
Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.

So happy to see the status change.

All the best for those waiting.
Cheers, 

Cheers, 
EMT


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

emt said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> First, I would like to thank every body in the forum for sharing valuable information and experiences. Special thanks to Rockmeon and others for maintaining Spread sheet.
> 
> Just checked the status on ATO website, confirmed the visa grant. DOL April 13th.
> 
> Following is the message:
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> So happy to see the status change.
> 
> All the best for those waiting.
> Cheers,
> 
> Cheers,
> EMT


Congratulations!!!
Hey what was it before?? 
I am getting " your information does not match with records held by DIAC..... Bla bla. 
We're you getting that one before?


----------



## emt

I think it may take 3 or 4 days before we get the Visa grant Email after approving the visa.
May they update all the Government database systems like ATO, Immigration and then sent the Grant Email to the client. 
just a thought anyway, 

Be happy, 

emt


----------



## emt

yes buddy, you are right


----------



## emt

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Hey what was it before??
> I am getting " your information does not match with records held by DIAC..... Bla bla.
> We're you getting that one before?


yes buddy,


----------



## kv09

Hi emt .cud u plz twell me how to check it..as my DOL is as same as urs 13/4/2012..wn was ur application sent forffinal checking.cud u mention that date also.n then tell me how to check it...


----------



## emt

kv09 said:


> Hi emt .cud u plz twell me how to check it..as my DOL is as same as urs 13/4/2012..wn was ur application sent forffinal checking.cud u mention that date also.n then tell me how to check it...


Hi Kv, 

As you might have noticed from previous, you can check it here
https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

Sent to final decision on last week of July.

Hope that helps, 

Cheers, 
emt


----------



## kv09

Thanx emt ...ok..Monte file sent in Sep..so may b they vl gIv me visa next week..as just month passed file sent for final checking...bake God knows..n I checked it now.it was saying u r not eligible for tfn ...may b tomarw or not week.may they grant me visa


----------



## raghumahesh50

kv09 said:


> Hi emt .cud u plz twell me how to check it..as my DOL is as same as urs 13/4/2012..wn was ur application sent forffinal checking.cud u mention that date also.n then tell me how to check it...


check here

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## vivv5

Hello everyone!
I am new on this forum and here is my story and I am really hoping someone will shed some light on my dilemma. 
I am married to my australian citizen husband (married March), who earlier had a partner sponsorship limitation imposed on him which was to end 2013 Sep. We still lodged for my visa 309 in June end. In August, i applied for a TV which was rejected after 40 days on the basis that I did not qualify as a genuine visitor and was dependant on my husband (even though we mentioned that we had applied for visa 309). In September, my husband got the local Federal MP to make a recommendation at the AHC to waive off the limitation on the sponsorship. Right after the MP called the AHC recommending our case, one day later a case officer was assigned (on19th September) and on 20th, she waived off the sponsorship limitation. on 20th itself, she emailed our agent asking them to submit the remaining docs, a PCC and Medicals and sent us the HAP ID. The medicals were done in chandigarh and sent online. And I sent the PCC along with the receipt of medicals on 29th of September.
Now the question is, some of our friends and agents in Australia told us that since MP has recommended our case and our CO has taken it seriously, we should get a decision within a few weeks. However looking at the expat forums, I realise there is a 7 month rule and its only been 3 months and a week for us since we submitted our case. So what should I expect?
Also, my TV was once rejected and I am wondering whether it will be a good idea to apply again? People who have receieved their travel visas, who had applied for visa 309, didn't the CO for TV gave them the 'genuine visitor' theory? What is recommended, please help!

Thank you


----------



## silentobs

Hi vivv,
Regarding 309 visa, now that the sponsorship limitation that you mentioned is lifted, I think they're looking at your file like they would at any other. If you applied in end of June, latest by Sep first week your CO should have been allotted - which might explain the immediate action. Normally this visa takes around 6 months for grant.
About Tourist visa, you need to be able to show that you have a reason to return at the end of your visit. Maybe now that your spouse visa is being processed that might suffice in itself. Others who have applied for TV might be able to add to this..



vivv5 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new on this forum and here is my story and I am really hoping someone will shed some light on my dilemma.
> I am married to my australian citizen husband (married March), who earlier had a partner sponsorship limitation imposed on him which was to end 2013 Sep. We still lodged for my visa 309 in June end. In August, i applied for a TV which was rejected after 40 days on the basis that I did not qualify as a genuine visitor and was dependant on my husband (even though we mentioned that we had applied for visa 309). In September, my husband got the local Federal MP to make a recommendation at the AHC to waive off the limitation on the sponsorship. Right after the MP called the AHC recommending our case, one day later a case officer was assigned (on19th September) and on 20th, she waived off the sponsorship limitation. on 20th itself, she emailed our agent asking them to submit the remaining docs, a PCC and Medicals and sent us the HAP ID. The medicals were done in chandigarh and sent online. And I sent the PCC along with the receipt of medicals on 29th of September.
> Now the question is, some of our friends and agents in Australia told us that since MP has recommended our case and our CO has taken it seriously, we should get a decision within a few weeks. However looking at the expat forums, I realise there is a 7 month rule and its only been 3 months and a week for us since we submitted our case. So what should I expect?
> Also, my TV was once rejected and I am wondering whether it will be a good idea to apply again? People who have receieved their travel visas, who had applied for visa 309, didn't the CO for TV gave them the 'genuine visitor' theory? What is recommended, please help!
> 
> Thank you


----------



## vivv5

silentobs said:


> Hi vivv,
> Regarding 309 visa, now that the sponsorship limitation that you mentioned is lifted, I think they're looking at your file like they would at any other. If you applied in end of June, latest by Sep first week your CO should have been allotted - which might explain the immediate action. Normally this visa takes around 6 months for grant.
> About Tourist visa, you need to be able to show that you have a reason to return at the end of your visit. Maybe now that your spouse visa is being processed that might suffice in itself. Others who have applied for TV might be able to add to this..


Thank you so much for your input. I just wanna make sure i dont get another rejection on the TV again


----------



## joyrus

emt said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> First, I would like to thank every body in the forum for sharing valuable information and experiences. Special thanks to Rockmeon and others for maintaining Spread sheet.
> 
> Just checked the status on ATO website, confirmed the visa grant. DOL April 13th.
> 
> Following is the message:
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> So happy to see the status change.
> 
> All the best for those waiting.
> Cheers,
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> EMT



Hello everyone,

@ emt, Congrats for ur visa grant...


I hav one doubt, Can anyone tell me that.. should I need to fill up the full form in that TFN website to know my status? :confused2: If not, then where I can see the status in the suggested link?

hope to get an early response from here...

Thanx in advance

Joyrus


----------



## raghumahesh50

joyrus said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> @ emt, Congrats for ur visa grant...
> 
> 
> I hav one doubt, Can anyone tell me that.. should I need to fill up the full form in that TFN website to know my status? :confused2: If not, then where I can see the status in the suggested link?
> 
> hope to get an early response from here...
> 
> Thanx in advance
> 
> Joyrus


there is not other way of getting the status as it is paper based application.

this seems to be the only way to know


----------



## silentobs

If I remember right, if you fill the first 3 'pages' it should check if you are eligible for a TFN. That's just your passport number, name, DOB, spouse' name..



joyrus said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> @ emt, Congrats for ur visa grant...
> 
> 
> I hav one doubt, Can anyone tell me that.. should I need to fill up the full form in that TFN website to know my status? :confused2: If not, then where I can see the status in the suggested link?
> 
> hope to get an early response from here...
> 
> Thanx in advance
> 
> Joyrus


----------



## joyrus

raghumahesh50 said:


> there is not other way of getting the status as it is paper based application.
> 
> this seems to be the only way to know


I m not sure that having ATO link is so useful to clear the doubt about visa grant 

well, I pray this have to be like this.....

If logically you see If there is such indication then it have to notify 

first on the VFS tracking site or by email notification

well its a good hope for those who are over ecxited to know abt the status.....


----------



## silentobs

Well, VFS tracking site does not get updated immediately (if at all). It always shows that your application is being processed at AHC..
Given that AHC is taking some time in sending out the grant notifications these days, the TFN link is a roundabout way for those who are expecting a grant any time now - they can plan their travel and expect the mail in the next few days.



joyrus said:


> I m not sure that having ATO link is so useful to clear the doubt about visa grant
> 
> well, I pray this have to be like this.....
> 
> If logically you see If there is such indication then it have to notify
> 
> first on the VFS tracking site or by email notification
> 
> well its a good hope for those who are over ecxited to know abt the status.....


----------



## joyrus

silentobs said:


> Well, VFS tracking site does not get updated immediately (if at all). It always shows that your application is being processed at AHC..
> Given that AHC is taking some time in sending out the grant notifications these days, the TFN link is a roundabout way for those who are expecting a grant any time now - they can plan their travel and expect the mail in the next few days.



This sounds good...if the result does't match with the guys who just lodged and or just did blank try...

Is there anyone who tried for TFN and ABN who just lodged the file ...what is there result..


----------



## emt

I have called AHC after checking the status of TFN on ATO link, and they have confirmed the visa grant and told that Email confirmation will be delivered in 2 to 3 working days. 
I think ATO link is one genuine way of checking the status, once you near your 6 months mark from DOL.
RockmeOn Please update my details: 
Name in SS: emt-i
DOL: 13-04-2012 ( Pls Correct DOL in SS)
Visa Grant: 11-10-2012 ( expecting visa grant Email by 17-10-2012)
CO: 11
SCO: H.S.S

Thank you very much for sharing info guys. 

Be Happy, good luck for all those waiting. 
Cheers, 
emt


----------



## mansi786

Wat if I already have my TFN and ABN???


----------



## mansi786

Wat if I already have my TFN and ABN ?? How m I suppose to chck the status indirectly???


----------



## damselindistress

joyrus said:


> This sounds good...if the result does't match with the guys who just lodged and or just did blank try...
> 
> Is there anyone who tried for TFN and ABN who just lodged the file ...what is there result..


Hi joyrus,
Vfs site doesn't give the status for India applicants as of now. This I got to know from my CO. The link is just present but they don't update it. Tfn is a good indication coz all these systems are linked electronically - the diac and ato. So once visa is granted against a particular passport number it gets updated in diac and ato. You fill the basic details and u will know your visa status and this is an indirect way but a foolproof way.
You can then confirm your grant by calling the AHC. All this if you are too anxious else just wait for the mail!


----------



## damselindistress

mansi786 said:


> Wat if I already have my TFN and ABN ?? How m I suppose to chck the status indirectly???


There is no direct way of knowing other than calling AHC. But even there they will tel you the same 7 month thingy even if say you are to get your visa the next day itself. I called on a Friday n was given the 7month jazz and then when I called on Monday I was told that I have gotten the visa. So call them once close your expected grant date which should be 6 months from dol.


----------



## kv09

All the best to all of us who waiting...hope for the best day..may v grant visa today...God bless everyone....


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> All the best to all of us who waiting...hope for the best day..may v grant visa today...God bless everyone....


Yep... All the best for every1... Hope v get more visa grant today..


----------



## joyrus

Hello damselindistress,

Thanx for ur valuable information, I thnk u r right only TFN or ATO system can give us some indication for good news as AHC wont giv any information before the due date apart from 7 mnths mantra.

Thanx again,
Joyrus


----------



## Maahi

kv09 said:


> Any good news till now....I wish they sud grant visa today.otherwise have to wait for long.till Monday....I mail my co yesterday also.but dnt know y they dnt reply...sud I call AHC today in evng or not...


hey kv,
please dont mail CO again n again... n no use of calling AHC so many times... better not to irritate them which may delay ur case.. they will grant visa when they have to.. let them work.. n relax.. whn u have waited for 6 months then a week is not difficult... try to divert ur mind to some other work.. or plan some outing on the weekend with ur family.. spend some good time with them..


----------



## jagha86

Maahi said:


> hey kv,
> please dont mail CO again n again... n no use of calling AHC so many times... better not to irritate them which may delay ur case.. they will grant visa when they have to.. let them work.. n relax.. whn u have waited for 6 months then a week is not difficult... try to divert ur mind to some other work.. or plan some outing on the weekend with ur family.. spend some good time with them..


Yep don't push them too much.. They will give visa on time.. For some case like mine takes bit more time.. Better not to disturb them.. If we want call AHC once in 2 weeks.. Better have time with family on the waiting time.. All the best for every1.. Wish every1 get their visa soon..


----------



## Maahi

kv09 said:


> Ok maahi ..I vl call them on Monday..as till that time six months vl also b complete. N abt thinking else.yar I tried doing n thinking else..but no use... anyhow I vl try ..n yess I won't going to mail my co now...I wish they grant me visa next week for sure....



yes be patient.. by next friday u ll get ur visa for sure.. call AHC on thurday now.. not on monday.. rest its upto u  . go for shopping.. best thing to divert mind.. n while doing that u ll not think of anything else... this is how i spent my weekends..


----------



## kv09

Ok maahi I vl call them on Thursday but I wish I may get visa before Thursday..may God bless all of us ...


----------



## kv09

End of dis day...vl wait for next week...sick sick sick.....


----------



## ria2611

Just checked my visa status through lodging TFN....its shows i am eligible bt need to enter australia first...

Still lil doubt whether visa is granted or not because i held a previous TFN when i was in australia,...but then it shouldnt show msg "enter australia first" ...so keeping my fingers crossed ...


----------



## komal88

kv09 said:


> All the best to April applicants ...may dis new week comes wd loads of happiness for all..may v all second week of April applicants gets visa granted...God plz help us n bless us all....




Please advise how to we get notification that the TV is granted-i have submitted my passport too and its been 14 days now.I will get email notification or phone call.
lodged through vfs delhi


----------



## kv09

Komal have u applied yourself tv or hired a agent for that.'coz we applied for tv thru agent.n agent only told us abt visa grant.


----------



## damselindistress

After what seemed like a lifetime of a wait I finally got the email I had my eyes for all this while!

DOL: 13th April 2012
CO Assigned: 13th June 2012
CO Name: Dont wish to disclose
Additional docs asked: Medicals, PCC, Husband's Tax NOA for last 3 years in Aus
Additional docs submitted: 29th June 2012
Case forwarded to SCO for final decision: 5th July 2012
Visa Granted: 8th October 2012
Grant mail received: 12th October 2012

This forum was of immense help since I was completely lost with regards to the timeframe required for a spouse visa. Some of my friends had got their visas in 2011 in four months and that was my benchmark and it was all miscalculated. All you guys at the forum helped me get my facts right and it is always better to be in the know of things than just shooting in the dark. I thank all of you!!

The spreadsheet maintained by you rockmeon is of immense help. I would appreciate it if you could add the details of people not disclosing their CO;s too coz that will just give us additional data points to refer to and I still maintain that who the CO is hardly matters!

To all who are waiting - you might realize this late but the earlier you realize it is better for ya'll - you will get the visa some day or the other..its not the kind of visa that gets 'rejected'..some get it early some on time some get it late..and the anxiety can kill..but it is upto us to brighten things up and look at the positives..If you aren't working do things that you wouldn't have done otherwise, join some dance class, a painting class, go shopping! Oh and spend time with all your loved ones in India you are gonna miss them.

On that note besties to all who are waiting. Oh and I shall continue to drop in and help in any way that I can.

Cheers!


----------



## joyrus

hi guys,
there is a good news,,,,,for us.....


----------



## jagha86

damselindistress said:


> After what seemed like a lifetime of a wait I finally got the email I had my eyes for all this while!
> 
> DOL: 13th April 2012
> CO Assigned: 13th June 2012
> CO Name: Dont wish to disclose
> Additional docs asked: Medicals, PCC, Husband's Tax NOA for last 3 years in Aus
> Additional docs submitted: 29th June 2012
> Case forwarded to SCO for final decision: 5th July 2012
> Visa Granted: 8th October 2012
> Grant mail received: 12th October 2012
> 
> This forum was of immense help since I was completely lost with regards to the timeframe required for a spouse visa. Some of my friends had got their visas in 2011 in four months and that was my benchmark and it was all miscalculated. All you guys at the forum helped me get my facts right and it is always better to be in the know of things than just shooting in the dark. I thank all of you!!
> 
> The spreadsheet maintained by you rockmeon is of immense help. I would appreciate it if you could add the details of people not disclosing their CO;s too coz that will just give us additional data points to refer to and I still maintain that who the CO is hardly matters!
> 
> To all who are waiting - you might realize this late but the earlier you realize it is better for ya'll - you will get the visa some day or the other..its not the kind of visa that gets 'rejected'..some get it early some on time some get it late..and the anxiety can kill..but it is upto us to brighten things up and look at the positives..If you aren't working do things that you wouldn't have done otherwise, join some dance class, a painting class, go shopping! Oh and spend time with all your loved ones in India you are gonna miss them.
> 
> On that note besties to all who are waiting. Oh and I shall continue to drop in and help in any way that I can.
> 
> Cheers!


Well said..    Great mate..!! Happy for u guys... All the best for UR future.. Thnk u dear... Wish every1 get their visa soon..


----------



## damselindistress

Also to all who have travelled label free:

What are the requisite steps to be taken? Do you just print the grant letter and carry it along with the passport? Is anything else required?


----------



## kevti85

damselindistress said:


> After what seemed like a lifetime of a wait I finally got the email I had my eyes for all this while!
> 
> DOL: 13th April 2012
> CO Assigned: 13th June 2012
> CO Name: Dont wish to disclose
> Additional docs asked: Medicals, PCC, Husband's Tax NOA for last 3 years in Aus
> Additional docs submitted: 29th June 2012
> Case forwarded to SCO for final decision: 5th July 2012
> Visa Granted: 8th October 2012
> Grant mail received: 12th October 2012
> 
> This forum was of immense help since I was completely lost with regards to the timeframe required for a spouse visa. Some of my friends had got their visas in 2011 in four months and that was my benchmark and it was all miscalculated. All you guys at the forum helped me get my facts right and it is always better to be in the know of things than just shooting in the dark. I thank all of you!!
> 
> The spreadsheet maintained by you rockmeon is of immense help. I would appreciate it if you could add the details of people not disclosing their CO;s too coz that will just give us additional data points to refer to and I still maintain that who the CO is hardly matters!
> 
> To all who are waiting - you might realize this late but the earlier you realize it is better for ya'll - you will get the visa some day or the other..its not the kind of visa that gets 'rejected'..some get it early some on time some get it late..and the anxiety can kill..but it is upto us to brighten things up and look at the positives..If you aren't working do things that you wouldn't have done otherwise, join some dance class, a painting class, go shopping! Oh and spend time with all your loved ones in India you are gonna miss them.
> 
> On that note besties to all who are waiting. Oh and I shall continue to drop in and help in any way that I can.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi mate,

Congrats nd All d Best for Future,,Happy Reunion...
Jus wanted to know did u hire any MARA agent & hw did u knw whedr ur file is forwarded to SCO

Regards,


----------



## SydneySummons

damselindistress said:


> After what seemed like a lifetime of a wait I finally got the email I had my eyes for all this while!
> 
> DOL: 13th April 2012
> CO Assigned: 13th June 2012
> CO Name: Dont wish to disclose
> Additional docs asked: Medicals, PCC, Husband's Tax NOA for last 3 years in Aus
> Additional docs submitted: 29th June 2012
> Case forwarded to SCO for final decision: 5th July 2012
> Visa Granted: 8th October 2012
> Grant mail received: 12th October 2012
> 
> This forum was of immense help since I was completely lost with regards to the timeframe required for a spouse visa. Some of my friends had got their visas in 2011 in four months and that was my benchmark and it was all miscalculated. All you guys at the forum helped me get my facts right and it is always better to be in the know of things than just shooting in the dark. I thank all of you!!
> 
> The spreadsheet maintained by you rockmeon is of immense help. I would appreciate it if you could add the details of people not disclosing their CO;s too coz that will just give us additional data points to refer to and I still maintain that who the CO is hardly matters!
> 
> To all who are waiting - you might realize this late but the earlier you realize it is better for ya'll - you will get the visa some day or the other..its not the kind of visa that gets 'rejected'..some get it early some on time some get it late..and the anxiety can kill..but it is upto us to brighten things up and look at the positives..If you aren't working do things that you wouldn't have done otherwise, join some dance class, a painting class, go shopping! Oh and spend time with all your loved ones in India you are gonna miss them.
> 
> On that note besties to all who are waiting. Oh and I shall continue to drop in and help in any way that I can.
> 
> Cheers!


Wow Damselindistress, dats indeed great news!! Many Congratulations to u


----------



## SydneySummons

waiting for CO to be assigned...as of today..I complete exactly 8 weeks of lodging my PMV visa...keeping fingers crossed, dat CO would be assigned next week!


----------



## joyrus

Hello Everyone,

"HAPPY DAYS ARE HERE AGAIN"

Chekd status on TFN site yesterday...quotes...''eligible for tfn bt not arrived in Australia...bla..bla..", also confirmed the status by calling at AHC....and finally heard the most awaited lines by them.....'UR VISA IS GRANTED"......YUPPPPPPIIIIIIIIEEEEE !.
not recieved email yet...bt expecting it on Mon or Tues.
will update soon...

Regards,
Joyrus


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

Has anyone applied for 100 directly? If yes what kind of documents were asked by your CO.They have asked me documents like joint rent, joint bills etc which is not possible as I was here and my wife was back home.
stuck...............


----------



## Waiting4visa

joyrus said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> "HAPPY DAYS ARE HERE AGAIN"
> 
> Chekd status on TFN site yesterday...quotes...''eligible for tfn bt not arrived in Australia...bla..bla..", also confirmed the status by calling at AHC....and finally heard the most awaited lines by them.....'UR VISA IS GRANTED"......YUPPPPPPIIIIIIIIEEEEE !.
> not recieved email yet...bt expecting it on Mon or Tues.
> will update soon...
> 
> Regards,
> Joyrus


Hello Joy

Congrats

Plz guide me about TFN approach to find visa status.

First 3 pages of ato website allows me to go further, I am not sure about address details and phone number to submit, is it to be same what we submitted in visa application. Plz reply


----------



## jagha86

joyrus said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> "HAPPY DAYS ARE HERE AGAIN"
> 
> Chekd status on TFN site yesterday...quotes...''eligible for tfn bt not arrived in Australia...bla..bla..", also confirmed the status by calling at AHC....and finally heard the most awaited lines by them.....'UR VISA IS GRANTED"......YUPPPPPPIIIIIIIIEEEEE !.
> not recieved email yet...bt expecting it on Mon or Tues.
> will update soon...
> 
> Regards,
> Joyrus


Congrats mate..!!


----------



## June132012

Rockmeon,plz update the spredsheat.......thanks


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

kv09 said:


> Yes kanchi I applied for 100 directly.co asked abt all d dis joint bills n all.as sch my hubby is in aus n m here in India.so same we also didn't hv any joint bill.but v have joint bank account.n we showed the money transactions sent to me..n pics n all.dnt u ppl hav joint account??


HI KV , thank you for your reply.
We dont have joint account as I came back to australia after my marriage in 2009 and she went to bangalore to study, and we were not aware about joint account.
What exactly your Co asked to prove genuine and continuous relationship and what documents did you send.

They are asking for documents which is not possible to give them,AHC sucks, we get married with our plans and later realized about all the documents needed to show.
Appreciated your information.
cheers.


----------



## mlwp

*Hi guys , anyone knows how long it takes after a file forwarded to SCO, to get visa grant ?????????*


----------



## mansi786

mlwp said:


> Hi guys , anyone knows how long it takes after a file forwarded to SCO, to get visa grant ?????????


Acc to this forum and how things r goin at this moment .. It takes 6 months ... My case was forwarded to SCO on 7 August ... Still m waiting for my visa... (dol: 24/4/12)


----------



## joyrus

Waiting4visa said:


> Hello Joy
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Plz guide me about TFN approach to find visa status.
> 
> First 3 pages of ato website allows me to go further, I am not sure about address details and phone number to submit, is it to be same what we submitted in visa application. Plz reply



Hello,

Thanx,

Just chk d link below:

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


In d above link, just run over d first 2 pages, then ur passport no. 'll be asked followed by ur name, DOB, Spouse name. provide all details as per ur passport only. Click 'NO' in tfn and abn options (I assume, u dnt have). 
If ur visa is grantd or likely to be grant then u'll see d msg in last page saying....'u r eligible for tfn bt nt arrived in Australia....'. This suggest that ur information is updated at Australian Taxation Office (ATO)....n u r permitted to enter d country.

Thanx,

Joyrus


----------



## Bsv

Hi there I am new to this form this form I really great I just wanna know does everybody has to go through the interview or not and what r the prossenssing time for 309/100 for these days thanks in advance pls someone reply


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

Bsv said:


> Hi there I am new to this form this form I really great I just wanna know does everybody has to go through the interview or not and what r the prossenssing time for 309/100 for these days thanks in advance pls someone reply


it looks like the processing time is around 6 months but there might be couple of days variation depending upon case to case.

From what I know from this forum not many people had an interview, the case officer only ask for an interview if they have any doubts.

hope this helps,
cheers.


----------



## damselindistress

kevti85 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Congrats nd All d Best for Future,,Happy Reunion...
> Jus wanted to know did u hire any MARA agent & hw did u knw whedr ur file is forwarded to SCO
> 
> Regards,


Hi kevti,

No I didn't hire any agent. My CO mailed me when my file got queued up for decision.


----------



## damselindistress

To all those who got the grant email and traveled label free:

What docs are exactly needed during travel? Will passport and a copy of the grant email suffice? Is there anything else that I need to do once I get the grant email?


----------



## Bsv

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> it looks like the processing time is around 6 months but there might be couple of days variation depending upon case to case.
> 
> From what I know from this forum not many people had an interview, the case officer only ask for an interview if they have any doubts.
> 
> hope this helps,
> cheers.


Thank maiya


----------



## Bsv

Hi there I just got a quick one I wanna find out can I check the status online of the application ?


----------



## ankita87

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Has anyone applied for 100 directly? If yes what kind of documents were asked by your CO.They have asked me documents like joint rent, joint bills etc which is not possible as I was here and my wife was back home.
> stuck...............


Hi Kanchi_Maiya,

I had same requirements as I applied for 100.

First of all, if u confuse abt any document or requirement pls email to ur case officer and make it clear as they are really responsive. You should write a list of documents u can provide them and ask what u should do if u can not provide such a document like joint account. I have sent few emails to my CO and it does help a lot.

The most imp thing is if u have been asked for PCC in india,better u get her passport with ur name. it will take 10-15 days, depend where u will apply.

Joint account would be good but you can provide some other documents instead such as 
1. Ur wife as ur Super attenuation Beneficiary (make sure u give her 100% as beneficiary).

2. If she's in india tell her to get PAN card with ur name, Voting/Election card, Ration card from ur family side etc.

3. If u have got any utility bills on ur name in Australia, u can still include her name as second person.

*Look I have sent following documents/email to my CO and there was no issue.*

*For Mutual commitment*
1.History of relationship by Ankitaben Patel
2.History of relationship by Suketukumar Patel
3.My husband's copy of passport-Last page of passport indicate my name as his spouse. 

*Financial aspects* 
1.Our joint bank Account
2.PAN card
3.Election card

*Household *
- We have spent countable days together so I am not sure what to provide.

*Social aspects *
1.Affidavit of consent from my parents and my parents in-law.
2.Statutory declaration from friends

*Nature of commitment*
1.Evidence of continue contact
2.Phone bills
3.Emails


If you need further help, write to me and I'll try my best to help you.

Good luck.


----------



## RockMeOn

Hi Everyone, congrats to all those who have received their visa grant. Sorry I was away from the forum for a week and may have missed something? Please point it out if something needs to be updated.

Also, I would appreciate if someone else (who is regular on the forum) can jump into my shoes and share the responsibility to update the spreadsheet? It will share the workload (which is not much anyway) but it will certainly help everyone in keeping the spreadsheet up to date. Of course I will be around if in case someone needs my assistance!

If you think you can take the responsibility of editing the spreadsheet then please drop me a line (PM me pls) so I can grant you 'write' access on the spreadsheet?

I think at this point, only 1 person will be enough - otherwise it may create some confusion between the two? So of course an active visitor will get the priority over someone who barely leave the footprints on this forum 

Keep Rocking!


----------



## kv09

All the best for all of us.who waiting for their grants....God bless all of us..


----------



## emt

Hi Rockmeon, 
Please update my details:
username: emt-i
DOL: 13-04-2012(Pls Correct DOL in SS)
CO: 11
Visa Granted: 11-10-2012( received Email-today(15-10-2012)
sco: HSS
Best of luck for all those waiting, Thank you all for sharing valuable info. 

Behappy.


----------



## kevti85

emt said:


> Hi Rockmeon,
> Please update my details:
> username: emt-i
> DOL: 13-04-2012(Pls Correct DOL in SS)
> CO: 11
> Visa Granted: 11-10-2012( received Email-today(15-10-2012)
> sco: HSS
> Best of luck for all those waiting, Thank you all for sharing valuable info.
> 
> Behappy.


Hi emt,

Congrats & Happy Reunion !!

Regards,


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

ankita87 said:


> Hi Kanchi_Maiya,
> 
> I had same requirements as I applied for 100.
> 
> First of all, if u confuse abt any document or requirement pls email to ur case officer and make it clear as they are really responsive. You should write a list of documents u can provide them and ask what u should do if u can not provide such a document like joint account. I have sent few emails to my CO and it does help a lot.
> 
> The most imp thing is if u have been asked for PCC in india,better u get her passport with ur name. it will take 10-15 days, depend where u will apply.
> 
> Joint account would be good but you can provide some other documents instead such as
> 1. Ur wife as ur Super attenuation Beneficiary (make sure u give her 100% as beneficiary).
> 
> 
> 
> 2. If she's in india tell her to get PAN card with ur name, Voting/Election card, Ration card from ur family side etc.
> 
> 3. If u have got any utility bills on ur name in Australia, u can still include her name as second person.
> 
> *Look I have sent following documents/email to my CO and there was no issue.*
> 
> *For Mutual commitment*
> 1.History of relationship by Ankitaben Patel
> 2.History of relationship by Suketukumar Patel
> 3.My husband's copy of passport-Last page of passport indicate my name as his spouse.
> 
> *Financial aspects*
> 1.Our joint bank Account
> 2.PAN card
> 3.Election card
> 
> *Household *
> - We have spent countable days together so I am not sure what to provide.
> 
> *Social aspects *
> 1.Affidavit of consent from my parents and my parents in-law.
> 2.Statutory declaration from friends
> 
> *Nature of commitment*
> 1.Evidence of continue contact
> 2.Phone bills
> 3.Emails
> 
> 
> If you need further help, write to me and I'll try my best to help you.
> 
> Good luck.


HI Ankita,
thanks a lot for your valuable information.
With financial and evidence of contacts I have no problems as I have emails sharing our photographs since 2006, and I have been sending her money for past 2 yrs so it should show committments.
I am only worried about cohabitation documents.As I had to come to Australia after 10 days of marriage and my wife was back home. It took 3 yrs for My pr to be granted and I couldnt go back home coz I was studying an paying a lot of tuition fees.
As your case seems similar to me I appreciate if you could inform me about what documents you exactly showed to show cohabitation .
Also, what is ur dol and co.
Cheers.


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

Bsv said:


> Hi there I just got a quick one I wanna find out can I check the status online of the application ?


your case officer will email you when your file is opened, uless then you can only wait .VFs service can only tell that your file has been send to AHC for processing.
This system sucks , but have no choice,

It looks like AHC new delhi is not part of australia immigration , here is so easy to check and get information and people are so helpful but AHC they always says overload. 
cheers


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

ankita87 said:


> Hi Kanchi_Maiya,
> 
> I had same requirements as I applied for 100.
> 
> First of all, if u confuse abt any document or requirement pls email to ur case officer and make it clear as they are really responsive. You should write a list of documents u can provide them and ask what u should do if u can not provide such a document like joint account. I have sent few emails to my CO and it does help a lot.
> 
> The most imp thing is if u have been asked for PCC in india,better u get her passport with ur name. it will take 10-15 days, depend where u will apply.
> 
> Joint account would be good but you can provide some other documents instead such as
> 1. Ur wife as ur Super attenuation Beneficiary (make sure u give her 100% as beneficiary).
> 
> 2. If she's in india tell her to get PAN card with ur name, Voting/Election card, Ration card from ur family side etc.
> 
> 3. If u have got any utility bills on ur name in Australia, u can still include her name as second person.
> 
> *Look I have sent following documents/email to my CO and there was no issue.*
> 
> *For Mutual commitment*
> 1.History of relationship by Ankitaben Patel
> 2.History of relationship by Suketukumar Patel
> 3.My husband's copy of passport-Last page of passport indicate my name as his spouse.
> 
> *Financial aspects*
> 1.Our joint bank Account
> 2.PAN card
> 3.Election card
> 
> *Household *
> - We have spent countable days together so I am not sure what to provide.
> 
> *Social aspects *
> 1.Affidavit of consent from my parents and my parents in-law.
> 2.Statutory declaration from friends
> 
> *Nature of commitment*
> 1.Evidence of continue contact
> 2.Phone bills
> 3.Emails
> 
> 
> If you need further help, write to me and I'll try my best to help you.
> 
> Good luck.


HI Ankita, 
I saw ur dOl and cO so pls do not post, and Good luck for ur visa , it looks like your number is coming soon, congratulation in advance,


----------



## miles apart

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Hey what was it before??
> I am getting " your information does not match with records held by DIAC..... Bla bla.
> We're you getting that one before?


Hello FarAwayFromYou,
Just curious to know as our DOL's are closer, have you heard anything yet about your partner's visa?? Please keep me posted  Good luck


----------



## Kungiboombi

Anyone anyone anyone ....... 
No one ?
:boxing:


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

miles apart said:


> Hello FarAwayFromYou,
> Just curious to know as our DOL's are closer, have you heard anything yet about your partner's visa?? Please keep me posted  Good luck


Hi miles apart, 

I am eagerly waiting for the good news yet. I will surely keep updating on this forum. Hoping to get it soon. 

Good luck to you too.

Cheers,

FarAwayFromSweetHeart


----------



## ankita87

Hey patientwait how r u? Have u heard about your visa?plz keep posted bcz our dol's are same. Best of luk to all of u.


----------



## miles apart

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi miles apart,
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for the good news yet. I will surely keep updating on this forum. Hoping to get it soon.
> 
> Good luck to you too.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> FarAwayFromSweetHeart


Thanks for that  Hope our partners get their visa's soon.. Are you also checking the ATO website??


----------



## kv09

Any visa grant today..????


----------



## mlwp

even I have the same date of lodgement . Lets hope for the best.


----------



## kv09

Yess ...may v get visa jaldi jaldi...God bless all of us...


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

miles apart said:


> Thanks for that  Hope our partners get their visa's soon.. Are you also checking the ATO website??


Hi

Ya hope so. I do check on ATO website twice a day. No good news untill now.


----------



## kv09

All the best for today to everyone who all we waiting for our visa grants...God bless all of us...


----------



## neelvashi

kv09 said:


> All the best for today to everyone who all we waiting for our visa grants...God bless all of us...


Hi 

When exactly yr file was sent over for final decision or sco?

Were you been notified abt it?

Thanks


----------



## SydneySummons

Hi all,

While so many April applicants are anxiously waiting for their Visa grant...I here am...just waiting for my 1st step....for my CO to be assigned. Have completed 8 weeks of waiting...should be assigned a CO, this week, hopefully....getting anxious, since next week AHC has a holiday for daserha(24th Oct).

Praying...that all of u, in waiting for ur visa....may get it soon! N I get a CO assigned,asap.
Amen!

Happy Navratri to all, may the festivities bring good news to all! 

Cheers!!


----------



## jagha86

emt said:


> Hi Rockmeon,
> Please update my details:
> username: emt-i
> DOL: 13-04-2012(Pls Correct DOL in SS)
> CO: 11
> Visa Granted: 11-10-2012( received Email-today(15-10-2012)
> sco: HSS
> Best of luck for all those waiting, Thank you all for sharing valuable info.
> 
> Behappy.


Congrats mate..!!! Happy for you...


----------



## SydneySummons

kv09 said:


> Hi neelvashi my file was sent in Sept for final checking...5 weeks ho gye hain .wts ur dol n wn urges file sent for final checking....n yess they mail me for that
> Hi Sydney summons..dont worry u vl have co tomarw or on Friday.
> Hope for the best...may Mata Rani have her Kirpa on everybody.....


Hi KV09,

Thank u soo much for your optimism...matters a lot during these stressful times!:clap2:

Jai Mata Di!


----------



## kv09

No worries Sydney summons.we all r here ..n sooner or later v all vl get our visa...so b positive.but sometimes v get sick..sick of waiting..anyways hope for the best...


----------



## jagha86

Its been 299 days since I applied my visa..!!! Still waiting for my visa..!!   ;( ;(


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> Jagha86..u vl get visa wdin dis month for sure...bless u


Thnks mate... Hoping so... Days are painful & frustrating.. Gonna call AHc soon today & should check the status of the application..


----------



## kv09

Ok.all d best then...hope to hear god news ssoon...hav faith in God...


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> Ok.all d best then...hope to hear god news ssoon...hav faith in God...


Yep.. All the best for every1 who are waiting for their visa... Wish to get it soon..


----------



## sairamnisha

hello rockmeon,

plz update my details on spread sheet,

Sairamnisha
DOL-31 May
CO Assigned-7 August
File Forwarded to SCO-22 August


----------



## miles apart

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi
> 
> Ya hope so. I do check on ATO website twice a day. No good news untill now.


Hello Guys,

Just checked the ATO website, it gives the status message as "eligible to apply and must be in Australia to apply for TFN" 
ALso called AHC and confirmed that the visa has been granted today
Thanks alot for all your support  Goodluck for everyone who is waiting and hope that you get your visa's soon. God Bless


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Not a single visa grant since Monday??? What's going on guys? I am wondering if this has something to do with visit of Julia Gillard to India ???
What a hopeless week!!


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

miles apart said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just checked the ATO website, it gives the status message as "eligible to apply and must be in Australia to apply for TFN"
> ALso called AHC and confirmed that the visa has been granted today
> Thanks alot for all your support  Goodluck for everyone who is waiting and hope that you get your visa's soon. God Bless


Ohh wowwww... I just posted about visa grant this week and here we go. Congratulations mate. Lucky dude.


----------



## vivv5

*How Long?*

Anyone who applied June last week?

My file is decision ready. Wait sucks.. I m trying to get an idea till when to wait patiently.


----------



## kv09

Hi vivv5 as we can see thru previous posts it takes around 6months or may b more than that...so have patience..I think as u applied in June..then u vl get visa by decm...anyways it's depend upon case to case also..


----------



## vivv5

kv09 said:


> Hi vivv5 as we can see thru previous posts it takes around 6months or may b more than that...so have patience..I think as u applied in June..then u vl get visa by decm...anyways it's depend upon case to case also..


 Thank you so much for your input. I will die before December waiting like this. 
Anyhow, the AHC website suggests that if your file is decision ready, they process it faster. I am also done with my Medicals and PCC, and they were sent on 29. Sep.

I guess, no other choice but to wait and count every single hour that passes by
Thank you again


----------



## jagha86

miles apart said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just checked the ATO website, it gives the status message as "eligible to apply and must be in Australia to apply for TFN"
> ALso called AHC and confirmed that the visa has been granted today
> Thanks alot for all your support  Goodluck for everyone who is waiting and hope that you get your visa's soon. God Bless


Congrats mate...


----------



## kevti85

vivv5 said:


> Thank you so much for your input. I will die before December waiting like this.
> Anyhow, the AHC website suggests that if your file is decision ready, they process it faster. I am also done with my Medicals and PCC, and they were sent on 29. Sep.
> 
> I guess, no other choice but to wait and count every single hour that passes by
> Thank you again


Hi vivv5,

Have you received any confirmation regarding your file being forwarded to SCO? 

I am curious cos my DOL is 19-Jul & i too sent my addl docs in the first week of Oct

Regards,


----------



## vivv5

kevti85 said:


> Hi vivv5,
> 
> Have you received any confirmation regarding your file being forwarded to SCO?
> 
> I am curious cos my DOL is 19-Jul & i too sent my addl docs in the first week of Oct
> 
> Regards,


No nothing. As a matter of fact my agent emailed them on the 2nd confirming that medicals and PCC receipt were sent and received in AHC on 29th. My CO said she hasn't got it yet and till then there is no news. Also, some of our friends who are already in Australia now said its not wise to keep on calling or emailing them, :confused2: So I asked my agent not to email them and I am gonna wait for another week or two to do that again.. How about you? What is your status?


----------



## kv09

vivv5 said:


> Thank you so much for your input. I will die before December waiting like this.
> Anyhow, the AHC website suggests that if your file is decision ready, they process it faster. I am also done with my Medicals and PCC, and they were sent on 29. Sep.
> 
> I guess, no other choice but to wait and count every single hour that passes by
> Thank you again


At vivv5..dnt b sad n negative...time nvr stops for anybody.I know it's frustrating..just see so many applicants completed 6months like me.but v didn't get visa yet..n many if them who applied after me..they r getting visa..it feels so annoying n different ss v all r eagerly waiting to go..but never the less..we ppl vl also get visa soon...
Y dint u apply for tourist visa


----------



## vivv5

kv09 said:


> At vivv5..dnt b sad n negative...time nvr stops for anybody.I know it's frustrating..just see so many applicants completed 6months like me.but v didn't get visa yet..n many if them who applied after me..they r getting visa..it feels so annoying n different ss v all r eagerly waiting to go..but never the less..we ppl vl also get visa soon...
> Y dint u apply for tourist visa


Thank you sooo much for your comforting words. As a matter of fact I had applied for a travel visa in July. They rejected my visa in September beginning as they mentioned that I did not qualify as a genuine visitor and honestly I was really counting on it. It actually broke my heart and I am too scared to get another rejection. I am just gonna wait and let them process my spouse visa application. 

As for the travel visa, since I quit work after our wedding, they concluded that I was dependant on my husband. Somehow, I think they did not even look at my file carefully as I had mentioned about the spouse visa. 

Also one question for you. Did you send all your documents together or some of them separately after the CO asked for it? What is your status? Did you inquire? :confused2:


----------



## kv09

At vivv5 ...strange why they rejected ur visa.as I applied my spouse visa in April n applied for my tourist visa in endof may stating them that I have a genuine reason to come back as I had applied for my spouse visa n it was granted...n after spending 3months.m back last month..n now waiting for my visa grant....


----------



## vivv5

kv09 said:


> At vivv5 ...strange why they rejected ur visa.as I applied my spouse visa in April n applied for my tourist visa in endof may stating them that I have a genuine reason to come back as I had applied for my spouse visa n it was granted...n after spending 3months.m back last month..n now waiting for my visa grant....


I guess rules changed after July? I don't know really. Its all our luck.


----------



## joyrus

Hello Everyone,

Here is d Good news...I've been granted my Visa

Following are the details:

DOL: 10/04/12
CO Assigned: 4/06/12
Documents submitted: 6/06/12
Medical: 13/06/12
SCO Assigned: somewhere in August
Visa Grant: 10/10/12
Email recieved: 15/10/12

Those who r waiting for their visa...they don't need to have stamp on their passport. Just take out the printout of the email u received and take it with you to the Airport. In email, u'll be given a grant number which is the most important thing that u should always remember or keep with u. Keep atleast 3-4 copies of the printout during journey. 

Thanks a lot to everyone. This forum was surely been a light beam in Grey hours....Hope it will continue to do the same for as many as awaiting people.

All the best to all of you....I wish you all to experience the togetherness with ur partner soon.

Regards,
Joyrus


----------



## kevti85

joyrus said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Here is d Good news...I've been granted my Visa
> 
> Following are the details:
> 
> DOL: 10/04/12
> CO Assigned: 4/06/12
> Documents submitted: 6/06/12
> Medical: 13/06/12
> SCO Assigned: somewhere in August
> Visa Grant: 10/10/12
> Email recieved: 15/10/12
> 
> Those who r waiting for their visa...they don't need to have stamp on their passport. Just take out the printout of the email u received and take it with you to the Airport. In email, u'll be given a grant number which is the most important thing that u should always remember or keep with u. Keep atleast 3-4 copies of the printout during journey.
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone. This forum was surely been a light beam in Grey hours....Hope it will continue to do the same for as many as awaiting people.
> 
> All the best to all of you....I wish you all to experience the togetherness with ur partner soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Joyrus



Congrats Mate & Happy Reunion !!


----------



## jagha86

joyrus said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Here is d Good news...I've been granted my Visa
> 
> Following are the details:
> 
> DOL: 10/04/12
> CO Assigned: 4/06/12
> Documents submitted: 6/06/12
> Medical: 13/06/12
> SCO Assigned: somewhere in August
> Visa Grant: 10/10/12
> Email recieved: 15/10/12
> 
> Those who r waiting for their visa...they don't need to have stamp on their passport. Just take out the printout of the email u received and take it with you to the Airport. In email, u'll be given a grant number which is the most important thing that u should always remember or keep with u. Keep atleast 3-4 copies of the printout during journey.
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone. This forum was surely been a light beam in Grey hours....Hope it will continue to do the same for as many as awaiting people.
> 
> All the best to all of you....I wish you all to experience the togetherness with ur partner soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Joyrus


Congrats mate..!! Happy for u guys... All the best for UR future


----------



## kv09

End if dis day too ...just two days left of dis week..hope for more grants...


----------



## mansi786

Can anyone plz let me know Wat if I already have the TFN number... Is thr any way I can know my visa status... ???


----------



## kv09

U got tfn .num... how come...


----------



## kv09

I use to check my status thru ATo ..thr is a question hav u visited aus before.I hav visited in aus on tourist.so I sued go for less..rite.n in personal details wn to enter spouse name in family name ..I write family name.but wn to rite main name..m not able to write full name..what sud I do


----------



## mansi786

kv09 said:


> U got tfn .num... how come...


I went to aus on student visa.. I stayed thr for 3 yrs.. Came back and stayed in India for 1.5 yrs and then got married to an aus resident so again I had apply for spouse visa... So now Wat shall I do??? How to chck visa status.. My dol is 24 April.. M expecting it to come this week.. God knows when this wait will get over ..


----------



## kv09

Mansi dnt worry.u vladimir get visa soon.mine dol is 13/4/2012.me too expecting visa grant dis week..


----------



## vivv5

VJKD said:


> They haven’t sent any email to us. yes there is different case officer for tourist visa. Even after grant visa they sent notification after 2 days luckily I called them same day so I booked ticket in advanced


Hello there!
I would be really grateful to you if you can help me with my queries. I also wish to apply for a travel visa and its been almost 4 months now that my spouse visa is in process. However, I had applied earlier in July after submitting my 309 file for a TV which was rejected based on the reason that they thought I was a dependant on my husband and not a genuine visitor. Could you please tell me what all documents you put up with the file to show you were a genuine visitor? Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## sairamnisha

Hi miles apart, 

I am not able to view the spreadsheet can anyone share the link


----------



## vivv5

Please update the spreadsheet with my info too,
Name: Viv
Date Lodged- July 02, 2012
Loc- Chd
CO Assigned- 19. Sep
CO Assigned in days- 79 days (02 months, 17 days)
Name of Co- 10
Additional docs requested- PCC, Medical
Total Days- 107 days
Comments- TV applied July 16th, TV rejected 26th Aug


----------



## miles apart

sairamnisha said:


> Hi miles apart,
> 
> I am not able to view the spreadsheet can anyone share the link


Here you go 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=4


----------



## miles apart

Hello Guys,

Whoever is updating the spreadsheet, total number of days column against my ID on the spreadsheet is incorrect. Its 166th day today (when the visa got granted )and not 153th... Please have it updated..Just making sure that no one in the forum is mislead by it  My details are below 
DOL : 04/05/12
CO assigned : 13/07/12
Forwarded to SCO : 25/07/12
Visa granted : 17/10/12 (called AHC) 
Waiting for the grant email...

Goodluck to all who are waiting and Hope you join your partners soon


----------



## kevti85

*Ss updation by me !!*

Hi ALL,

Since RMO is busy ATM, i shall be sharing the responsibility of updating the spreadsheet regularly  

I have just updated the spreadsheet so request you all to check the same & point out if i have missed out on anything,,

Also a humble request to all the those (who have confirmed the visa grant) to update about the Visa Grant Mail Date too on the forum & other imp experiences for the other fellow members..

This thread is Live & Running only because of all you guys out there who keep sharing..Sharing is the Food for the SS to keep it active..
A big salute to all the senior members, RMO & the moderators of this forum for their efforts & this platform

So guys pls kp this thread live by sharing regularly,, I shall try my best to deliver best..

Hearty Congrats to all those who have received their visa grants, All the Best to those who are waiting..Be positive & hold your horses,,We are almost there 

Regards,

Kevti


----------



## vivv5

kevti85 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Since RMO is busy ATM, i shall be sharing the responsibility of updating the spreadsheet regularly
> 
> I have just updated the spreadsheet so request you all to check the same & point out if i have missed out on anything,,
> 
> Also a humble request to all the those (who have confirmed the visa grant) to update about the Visa Grant Mail Date too on the forum & other imp experiences for the other fellow members..
> 
> This thread is Live & Running only because of all you guys out there who keep sharing..Sharing is the Food for the SS to keep it active..
> A big salute to all the senior members, RMO & the moderators of this forum for their efforts & this platform
> 
> So guys pls kp this thread live by sharing regularly,, I shall try my best to deliver best..
> 
> Hearty Congrats to all those who have received their visa grants, All the Best to those who are waiting..Be positive & hold your horses,,We are almost there
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Kevti



Hey Kevti,
could you send the link for the spreadsheet again? The one I have does not work. Also i hope you updated my info too!
Good job on your behalf  :clap2:


----------



## kv09

It's been 188 days today...waiting for visa....God plz help us...plz.plz...its been irritating...waiting sucks now...vladimir call AHC tomarw ..hope to hear gud news tomarw ...


----------



## kevti85

vivv5 said:


> Hey Kevti,
> could you send the link for the spreadsheet again? The one I have does not work. Also i hope you updated my info too!
> Good job on your behalf  :clap2:


Hi viv,
Here you go

http://goo.gl/5cBZi

Regards,
Kevti


----------



## KyaKareh

dear all... my wife received her visa email yesterday. it was granted on 11th October... exactly after 6 months.

thank you for all the support, comments and feedback. it really helped us get through this frustrating times. 

all applicants waiting for their visa.. be patient... although sometimes this is easier said thn done!

Kind Regards


----------



## Waiting4visa

KyaKareh said:


> dear all... my wife received her visa email yesterday. it was granted on 11th October... exactly after 6 months.
> 
> thank you for all the support, comments and feedback. it really helped us get through this frustrating times.
> 
> all applicants waiting for their visa.. be patient... although sometimes this is easier said thn done!
> 
> Kind Regards


Congrats


----------



## miles apart

kevti85 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Since RMO is busy ATM, i shall be sharing the responsibility of updating the spreadsheet regularly
> 
> I have just updated the spreadsheet so request you all to check the same & point out if i have missed out on anything,,
> 
> Also a humble request to all the those (who have confirmed the visa grant) to update about the Visa Grant Mail Date too on the forum & other imp experiences for the other fellow members..
> 
> This thread is Live & Running only because of all you guys out there who keep sharing..Sharing is the Food for the SS to keep it active..
> A big salute to all the senior members, RMO & the moderators of this forum for their efforts & this platform
> 
> So guys pls kp this thread live by sharing regularly,, I shall try my best to deliver best..
> 
> Hearty Congrats to all those who have received their visa grants, All the Best to those who are waiting..Be positive & hold your horses,,We are almost there
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Kevti


Thanks Kevti 

Will keep the forum updated as soon as we get the grant mail


----------



## kk_1616

In the spreadsheet, what is the green colored raw indicates?
I know blue is for visa granted, and dark cream is for visa to be granted but what about Green?


----------



## RockMeOn

kk_1616 said:


> In the spreadsheet, what is the green colored raw indicates?
> I know blue is for visa granted, and dark cream is for visa to be granted but what about Green?


Blue color indicate visa granted since 1st July 2012 (new Financial year) and green is for visa prior to that date.


----------



## Waiting4visa

miles apart said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Whoever is updating the spreadsheet, total number of days column against my ID on the spreadsheet is incorrect. Its 166th day today (when the visa got granted )and not 153th... Please have it updated..Just making sure that no one in the forum is mislead by it  My details are below
> DOL : 04/05/12
> CO assigned : 13/07/12
> Forwarded to SCO : 25/07/12
> Visa granted : 17/10/12 (called AHC)
> Waiting for the grant email...
> 
> Goodluck to all who are waiting and Hope you join your partners soon


Hi,
Please let me know how to contact AHC as my TFN status is updated.


----------



## Waiting4visa

RockMeOn said:


> Blue color indicate visa granted since 1st July 2012 (new Financial year) and green is for visa prior to that date.


Hi Rock,

If you have any idea please let me know how to contact AHC.


----------



## miles apart

Waiting4visa said:


> Hi,
> Please let me know how to contact AHC as my TFN status is updated.


Congratulations:clap2:

You can call them on 01141221000 then option 1 and then 2. Also do not mention anything about the TFN status update. Just ask them casually on the status of the visa application.. Goodluck 

Whats your DOL??


----------



## Waiting4visa

miles apart said:


> Congratulations:clap2:
> 
> You can call them on 01141221000 then option 1 and then 2. Also do not mention anything about the TFN status update. Just ask them casually on the status of the visa application.. Goodluck
> 
> Whats your DOL??


Hi Miles,

Thank you very much for information 

Just called them and confirmed that visa is granted yesterday and we will get notification by email in one or two days.

Really very very Happy


----------



## jagha86

Waiting4visa said:


> Hi Miles,
> 
> Thank you very much for information
> 
> Just called them and confirmed that visa is granted yesterday and we will get notification by email in one or two days.
> 
> Really very very Happy


Congrats mate..!! Tht was good day starter... All the best for UR future guys... Happy for u.. Wish more people get their visa soon


----------



## kv09

Contents to all who got visa.n all d best for all of us who waiting for visa...
At jagah hav u cal AHC anyway..now wt they say...


----------



## Waiting4visa

jagha86 said:


> Congrats mate..!! Tht was good day starter... All the best for UR future guys... Happy for u.. Wish more people get their visa soon


Thank you very much 
And good luck hope we all meet in aus soon


----------



## miles apart

Waiting4visa said:


> Hi Miles,
> 
> Thank you very much for information
> 
> Just called them and confirmed that visa is granted yesterday and we will get notification by email in one or two days.
> 
> Really very very Happy


Congratulations again  Can you please post your DOL and other details on the forum so that it will be useful for everyone who is waiting for their visa grant


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> Contents to all who got visa.n all d best for all of us who waiting for visa...
> At jagah hav u cal AHC anyway..now wt they say...


I called them yesterday... They said that they got 1 more internal check to finish.. Dono what does it mean... Any1 got any idea..?


----------



## Waiting4visa

miles apart said:


> Congratulations again  Can you please post your DOL and other details on the forum so that it will be useful for everyone who is waiting for their visa grant


Hi My Details

DOL 25/04/2012

CO allotted 26/06/2012

SCO 30/07/2012

Visa granted 17/10/2012 ( Called AHC on 18/10/2012

Waiting for email notification 

Thanks for support and guidance 
See you in Australia


----------



## kevti85

Hi Guys,

I am in a worrisome state.
My CO asked for Addl Docs & i hv sent them in two installments. One package is sent by my agent from Australia to AHC & the other package i directly sent to AHC from Mumbai. Coincidentally both reached AHC simultaneously. The Client Services Team of AHC has confirmed the receipt of addl docs but for which package its unknown. My agent is not ready to mail AHC again for confirming which package & what docs. She is asking me to wait for two weeks to wait for the CO to contact us

I jus want to know that can i myself directly mail the CO or mail AHC asking for confirmation since i have hired an agent? I dnt really know the consequences of mailing myself when i hav already hired an agent

CAn anyone share some experience or guide me plss....

Regards,


----------



## jagha86

kevti85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in a worrisome state.
> My CO asked for Addl Docs & i hv sent them in two installments. One package is sent by my agent from Australia to AHC & the other package i directly sent to AHC from Mumbai. Coincidentally both reached AHC simultaneously. The Client Services Team of AHC has confirmed the receipt of addl docs but for which package its unknown. My agent is not ready to mail AHC again for confirming which package & what docs. She is asking me to wait for two weeks to wait for the CO to contact us
> 
> I jus want to know that can i myself directly mail the CO or mail AHC asking for confirmation since i have hired an agent? I dnt really know the consequences of mailing myself when i hav already hired an agent
> 
> CAn anyone share some experience or guide me plss....
> 
> Regards,


Better wait for CO to contact you mate.. You will get a confirmation mail after CO got UR docs..that's what I did.. Better dont disturb them now.. Still got longway.. So better save UR mails for the future..


----------



## ankita87

Congrets to all of u who got visa.I hope we all get it soon.best of luck to all


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

ankita87 said:


> Congrets to all of u who got visa.I hope we all get it soon.best of luck to all


Hi Ankita, 
Have you been checking ATO status, might get good news from ATO.
you should be close enough for visa grant. 
Well wishes for good news soon.
cheers.


----------



## kevti85

jagha86 said:


> Better wait for CO to contact you mate.. You will get a confirmation mail after CO got UR docs..that's what I did.. Better dont disturb them now.. Still got longway.. So better save UR mails for the future..


Hi Jagha,

Thanks for the guidance,, Just wanted to know will the CO contact in case she has not received docs before the due date? or will she just push my file for pending docs?

Regards,


----------



## Waiting4visa

jagha86 said:


> Congrats mate..!! Tht was good day starter... All the best for UR future guys... Happy for u.. Wish more people get their visa soon


Thanks Jagha


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

kevti85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in a worrisome state.
> My CO asked for Addl Docs & i hv sent them in two installments. One package is sent by my agent from Australia to AHC & the other package i directly sent to AHC from Mumbai. Coincidentally both reached AHC simultaneously. The Client Services Team of AHC has confirmed the receipt of addl docs but for which package its unknown. My agent is not ready to mail AHC again for confirming which package & what docs. She is asking me to wait for two weeks to wait for the CO to contact us
> 
> I jus want to know that can i myself directly mail the CO or mail AHC asking for confirmation since i have hired an agent? I dnt really know the consequences of mailing myself when i hav already hired an agent
> 
> CAn anyone share some experience or guide me plss....
> 
> Regards,


Hi Kevti,
as you have hired an agent , you might have fill form to authorize your agent for any communication , in such case I am not sure if you are authorized to contact the CO directly, as your point of contact is you agent.

If you have have send documents in two installment In my personal vies , it doesnt hurt to send a nice email stating that 

despite the request of CO to send all the documents together, we were unable to send you the documents as some of the documents has to be prepared here in Indai and some in australia.We would like to apologize for any inconvience caused to you from this matter .

Is your agent a registered migration agent? Some time agents in Australia doenst seem to be much interested in their case and you have already paid the fees to them , no matter how much they follow up they dont get extra money , so they try to be lazy I guess.
Cheers,


----------



## jagha86

kevti85 said:


> Hi Jagha,
> 
> Thanks for the guidance,, Just wanted to know will the CO contact in case she has not received docs before the due date? or will she just push my file for pending docs?
> 
> Regards,



If u want to be in safer side.. Better send a nice mail to UR CO and attach the receipts of the parcels.. Thts what I did mate... I sent it through my agent.. I guess the information might be useful..


----------



## kv09

Today m feeling so so frustrated...dnt know wn v vl hav our visa grant.it's 6months completed last week..try not to think abt visa but no use.dis week also gone...but dnt know y m not getting it..if check by ATO .it says..u dnt hav relevant visa to apply for tfn...I check twice in a day..once in afternoon.n once after 6'o clock....but wn status is same.I get more frustrated...man Nahi lagta...oh God..plz..I try to b positive.but as day moves on..I get irritated...wn wn wn..??????


----------



## kevti85

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Kevti,
> as you have hired an agent , you might have fill form to authorize your agent for any communication , in such case I am not sure if you are authorized to contact the CO directly, as your point of contact is you agent.
> 
> If you have have send documents in two installment In my personal vies , it doesnt hurt to send a nice email stating that
> 
> despite the request of CO to send all the documents together, we were unable to send you the documents as some of the documents has to be prepared here in Indai and some in australia.We would like to apologize for any inconvience caused to you from this matter .
> 
> Is your agent a registered migration agent? Some time agents in Australia doenst seem to be much interested in their case and you have already paid the fees to them , no matter how much they follow up they dont get extra money , so they try to be lazy I guess.
> Cheers,



Hi Kanchi_Maiya,

Yup my agent is MARA Agent & i trusted her cos my husband got his PR filed from her..I have already paid her the entire amount upfront.. For her its jus another visa..I am afraid that i dont want to pay a price for any negligence or mistake done by my agent as this normal wait is a killer in itself,,,Any unnecessary delay in this process will be jus intolerable..

Regards,


----------



## kevti85

jagha86 said:


> If u want to be in safer side.. Better send a nice mail to UR CO and attach the receipts of the parcels.. Thts what I did mate... I sent it through my agent.. I guess the information might be useful..


Hi jagha,

Since you too have hired an agent, hav u ever mailed ur CO directly?
Is der any effect on my visa process if i mail my co directly regarding confirmation of docs specialyy when i hav hired an agent?

Regards,


----------



## jagha86

kevti85 said:


> Hi jagha,
> 
> Since you too have hired an agent, hav u ever mailed ur CO directly?
> Is der any effect on my visa process if i mail my co directly regarding confirmation of docs specialyy when i hav hired an agent?
> 
> Regards,


I didn't email my co directly.. But I spoke to her twice directly coz I got a issue when I did my medicals.. When I went for my medicals, doctor said that my passport of country showing as Iceland(it should be INDIA) when he checked through online... So I called my CO and solved it.. Usually I call AHC once in 2 week to check the process.. My agent said me not to call CO unless its urgent.. I think better talk to UR agent & tell them to mail CO.. It's the agent work right..? Thts wht I would do mate..


----------



## kevti85

jagha86 said:


> I didn't email my co directly.. But I spoke to her twice directly coz I got a issue when I did my medicals.. When I went for my medicals, doctor said that my passport of country showing as Iceland(it should be INDIA) when he checked through online... So I called my CO and solved it.. Usually I call AHC once in 2 week to check the process.. My agent said me not to call CO unless its urgent.. I think better talk to UR agent & tell them to mail CO.. It's the agent work right..? Thts wht I would do mate..


Hi Jagha,

My problem is my agent wants me to wait for a month,, She says in case the CO doesnt receive docs, the CO will mail asking for d same.

My question is does the CO mail asking for docs if it doesnt reach her? Also if she doesnt reach them, tracking d same package aftr a month will be challenging,,I am more worried cos i have sent Original PCC in the package,,In case it doesnt reach my CO, getting the second original copy will be big pain...I know the pain that i have gone through for getting my PCC now..

Regards,


----------



## jagha86

kevti85 said:


> Hi Jagha,
> 
> My problem is my agent wants me to wait for a month,, She says in case the CO doesnt receive docs, the CO will mail asking for d same.
> 
> My question is does the CO mail asking for docs if it doesnt reach her? Also if she doesnt reach them, tracking d same package aftr a month will be challenging,,I am more worried cos i have sent Original PCC in the package,,In case it doesnt reach my CO, getting the second original copy will be big pain...I know the pain that i have gone through for getting my PCC now..
> 
> Regards,


Yep.. More than enough.. Better give a mail to UR CO and confirm it mate ... Better be cautious in this matter..


----------



## jagha86

kevti85 said:


> Hi Jagha,
> 
> My problem is my agent wants me to wait for a month,, She says in case the CO doesnt receive docs, the CO will mail asking for d same.
> 
> My question is does the CO mail asking for docs if it doesnt reach her? Also if she doesnt reach them, tracking d same package aftr a month will be challenging,,I am more worried cos i have sent Original PCC in the package,,In case it doesnt reach my CO, getting the second original copy will be big pain...I know the pain that i have gone through for getting my PCC now..
> 
> Regards,


Don't forget to send the scan copy of the receipt of the parcels..


----------



## vivv5

kevti85 said:


> Hi Jagha,
> 
> My problem is my agent wants me to wait for a month,, She says in case the CO doesnt receive docs, the CO will mail asking for d same.
> 
> My question is does the CO mail asking for docs if it doesnt reach her? Also if she doesnt reach them, tracking d same package aftr a month will be challenging,,I am more worried cos i have sent Original PCC in the package,,In case it doesnt reach my CO, getting the second original copy will be big pain...I know the pain that i have gone through for getting my PCC now..
> 
> Regards,


Did you track it with the courier company? If it is delivered at AHC, you don't need to worry at all.


----------



## kevti85

vivv5 said:


> Did you track it with the courier company? If it is delivered at AHC, you don't need to worry at all.


Yup viv, I did track with Blue dart & it says Delivered,, but if im not wrong the CO acknowledges the receipt of the documents on mail,, I havent recd any acknowledgemnt from the CO yet,, Its been a week since i have submitted all docs,, My agent is adamant on not mailing for confirmation of docs to CO,, 
Does the AHC guys give any confirmation on telephone? Shud i call AHC?


Any suggestions guys??


----------



## vivv5

kevti85 said:


> Yup viv, I did track with Blue dart & it says Delivered,, but if im not wrong the CO acknowledges the receipt of the documents on mail,, I havent recd any acknowledgemnt from the CO yet,, Its been a week since i have submitted all docs,, My agent is adamant on not mailing for confirmation of docs to CO,,
> Does the AHC guys give any confirmation on telephone? Shud i call AHC?
> 
> 
> Any suggestions guys??


Oh don't worry really. Mine is the same case and my docs were delivered on the 29th. My agent said the documents are delivered and we have a receipt for that so nothing can go wrong. The CO doesn't confirm btw. I am also waiting like you and my agent said we don't wanna irritate them with our queries every now and then.


----------



## kevti85

vivv5 said:


> Oh don't worry really. Mine is the same case and my docs were delivered on the 29th. My agent said the documents are delivered and we have a receipt for that so nothing can go wrong. The CO doesn't confirm btw. I am also waiting like you and my agent said we don't wanna irritate them with our queries every now and then.


Thanks viv..is your agent MARA?

Regards,


----------



## vivv5

kevti85 said:


> Thanks viv..is your agent MARA?
> 
> Regards,


Yeah. I am actually taking opinions from two agents. One is based in Chandigarh, authorised and approved and second is a friend who runs his agency in Parammatta Sydney. Both of them have asked me to wait patiently for another week or so.
Also, all my agent did was send a confirmation by an email to my CO after a week the docs were sent. She said she hasn't received them as yet. My agent said there's a lot that goes inside AHC so we can not think that they are anxiously waiting for our docs if they are our COs. So they will take their time and get back when they have to.


----------



## kevti85

vivv5 said:


> Yeah. I am actually taking opinions from two agents. One is based in Chandigarh, authorised and approved and second is a friend who runs his agency in Parammatta Sydney. Both of them have asked me to wait patiently for another week or so.
> Also, all my agent did was send a confirmation by an email to my CO after a week the docs were sent. She said she hasn't received them as yet. My agent said there's a lot that goes inside AHC so we can not think that they are anxiously waiting for our docs if they are our COs. So they will take their time and get back when they have to.


Hi viv,

Thanks for sharing..Gud that your agent has atleast mailed it to ur CO confirming dat d docs are sent..
My agent is adamant in not mailing the CO abt it..She says the CO wl mail herself if she doesnt recv it


----------



## vivv5

kevti85 said:


> Hi viv,
> 
> Thanks for sharing..Gud that your agent has atleast mailed it to ur CO confirming dat d docs are sent..
> My agent is adamant in not mailing the CO abt it..She says the CO wl mail herself if she doesnt recv it


I think in all probability, you will also get a similar reply as mine. i also think you should wait.:confused2:


----------



## vun_ti

vivv5 said:


> I think in all probability, you will also get a similar reply as mine. i also think you should wait.:confused2:


Hi Vivv5 and Kevti85,

I have the same case, I've send the requested documents on 27th September and its already about 3 weeks haven't heard anything back from CO. Only AHC sent a confirmation email once they have received the documents from VFS on 5th october. Not sure what's going on there??


----------



## kevti85

vun_ti said:


> Hi Vivv5 and Kevti85,
> 
> I have the same case, I've send the requested documents on 27th September and its already about 3 weeks haven't heard anything back from CO. Only AHC sent a confirmation email once they have received the documents from VFS on 5th october. Not sure what's going on there??


Thanks a lot Vun_ti & viv for sharing your experiences. 

Regards


----------



## vun_ti

kevti85 said:


> Thanks a lot Vun_ti & viv for sharing your experiences.
> 
> Regards


We are on the same boat so its great to share experience to each other...

Happy for being this fourm member...


----------



## vivv5

vun_ti said:


> We are on the same boat so its great to share experience to each other...
> 
> Happy for being this fourm member...


what is your dol? n status?


----------



## jagha86

It's been 300 days since I applied my visa., waiting waiting..


----------



## vivv5

jagha86 said:


> It's been 300 days since I applied my visa., waiting waiting..



300 days!! thats outrageous. Why is there so much of delay? Did you ask them?


----------



## jagha86

vivv5 said:


> 300 days!! thats outrageous. Why is there so much of delay? Did you ask them?


Got a issues when I did medicals.. My passport of country was entered as ICELAND ( it should be INDIA ), so It took bit a while to solve this issue..then my extra documents took bit time to reach my CO... Then my CO was on her HOLIDAYS for a while.. It took more time.. Dono why things are happening like this to me... More painful.. Frustrating.. Got nothing to say.. Waiting waiting waiting... Hoping to get visa soon... Wish every1 get their visa soon.. Wishes & congrats for every1 who got their visa grant...


----------



## vivv5

jagha86 said:


> Got a issues when I did medicals.. My passport of country was entered as ICELAND ( it should be INDIA ), so It took bit a while to solve this issue..then my extra documents took bit time to reach my CO... Then my CO was on her HOLIDAYS for a while.. It took more time.. Dono why things are happening like this to me... More painful.. Frustrating.. Got nothing to say.. Waiting waiting waiting... Hoping to get visa soon... Wish every1 get their visa soon.. Wishes & congrats for every1 who got their visa grant...


Is your husband/wife a citizen or PR?


----------



## jagha86

vivv5 said:


> Is your husband/wife a citizen or PR?


Citizen mate..!!


----------



## vivv5

jagha86 said:


> Citizen mate..!!


What is the code for your CO? I read somewhere your partner can lodge a complaint in Australia and they'll process it faster then


----------



## jagha86

vivv5 said:


> Is your husband/wife a citizen or PR?


Wht s UR DOL mate..?


----------



## jagha86

vivv5 said:


> What is the code for your CO? I read somewhere your partner can lodge a complaint in Australia and they'll process it faster then


Oh really my CO code is 9.. PA.. How & where should I lodge it..?


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

jagha86 said:


> Oh really my CO code is 9.. PA.. How & where should I lodge it..?


Client Service Charter

they will follow up with your request within 10 working days.Its worth to ask your husband/wife to visit local immigration office in Australia and complain and express your frustration.


----------



## vivv5

jagha86 said:


> Wht s UR DOL mate..?


Mine is 02.07.


----------



## jagha86

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Client Service Charter
> 
> they will follow up with your request within 10 working days.Its worth to ask your husband/wife to visit local immigration office in Australia and complain and express your frustration.


Yep mate..I'll do it & let's see what gonna happen.. Hoping to get the grant letter soon.. Thnks for the advise & idea mate...


----------



## SydneySummons

Anxiously waiting for my CO to be assigned...would be completing 9 weeks since my DOL, tomorrow....hopefully I'll get a good CO soon!! amen


----------



## vivv5

SydneySummons said:


> Anxiously waiting for my CO to be assigned...would be completing 9 weeks since my DOL, tomorrow....hopefully I'll get a good CO soon!! amen


I think you should chill for a while, as they usually take almost 12 weeks to assign a CO if lucky.


----------



## vun_ti

Its in the spreadsheet...DOL 23/7/2012


----------



## 309/100

where can I see the latest spread sheet?


----------



## Waiting4visa

309/100 said:


> where can I see the latest spread sheet?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...R6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=9


----------



## RaghuRoopa

Congratulations Miles apart. I am eagerly waiting for a good news about my visa, don't know when that will come. I actually didn't call the AHC. Can you please guide how to check the ATO?

Congratulations to all those whose Visa have been granted. And Wishing All the Best to everyone who are awaiting them.


----------



## ankita87

Hey I called ahc right now they said 7months mantra.very frustrating yar.god bless all of us.


----------



## jagha86

kevti85 said:


> Hi RaghuRoopa,
> 
> Just chk d link below:
> 
> https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/defaul...id=1&outcome=1
> 
> In d above link, just run over d first 2 pages, then ur passport no. 'll be asked followed by ur name, DOB, Spouse name. provide all details as per ur passport only. Click 'NO' in tfn and abn options (I assume, u dnt have).
> If ur visa is grantd or likely to be grant then u'll see d msg in last page saying....'u r eligible for tfn bt nt arrived in Australia....'. This suggest that ur information is updated at Australian Taxation Office (ATO)....n u r permitted to enter d country.
> 
> Joyrus(our fellow member) had posted this earlier...I have saved it so u too can go through it.
> 
> Regards,


What if we already had tfn & claimed tax return before..?


----------



## ankita87

Hey god2012, Have u anything heard about your visa?


----------



## sunami89

Hi 


My CO has asked phera photo as additional docs , but we do not have phera photos at this stage. What will happen to my file?


----------



## mansi786

ankita87 said:



> Hey god2012, Have u anything heard about your visa?


Hello.. I guess v 3 ( u me and god 2012) r sailing in same boat.. Just one day diff.. And I guess 24th is a holiday for dushera... All the best to everyone and hope v get our visa before dushera.. Mataji bless us all... I called AHC Tom and they told me tht it normally takes 7 months (as usual), so it can come in a day or a month ... Depends on case to case..


----------



## mansi786

mansi786 said:


> Hello.. I guess v 3 ( u me and god 2012) r sailing in same boat.. Just one day diff.. And I guess 24th is a holiday for dushera... All the best to everyone and hope v get our visa before dushera.. Mataji bless us all... I called AHC Tom and they told me tht it normally takes 7 months (as usual), so it can come in a day or a month ... Depends on case to case..


Sorry.. Called AHC YSTD.... Mistake ..


----------



## kevti85

sunami89 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> My CO has asked phera photo as additional docs , but we do not have phera photos at this stage. What will happen to my file?


Dear sunami89,

I suggest If you do nt have phera photos & cant get phera photos,, you should explain this to your CO with reasons & ask ur co for some other alternate docs

if you could share with us the reasons too, this forum will be able to guide you better

Regards,


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

sunami89 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> My CO has asked phera photo as additional docs , but we do not have phera photos at this stage. What will happen to my file?


HI Sunami, your details are not in spreasheet.could you please provide your details so that it is useful for other expats members as well and other expats members will help you as well, we are tying to build a community to help each other who are under the same conditions 
the link for the spreasheet are 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...lR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=true&gid=9


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> HI Sunami, your details are not in spreasheet.could you please provide your details so that it is useful for other expats members as well and other expats members will help you as well, we are tying to build a community to help each other who are under the same conditions
> the link for the spreasheet are
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...lR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=true&gid=9


Did you performed court marriage in INdia?? Or what is your reason for not having pheras photo


----------



## sunami89

kevti85 said:


> Dear sunami89,
> 
> I suggest If you do nt have phera photos & cant get phera photos,, you should explain this to your CO with reasons & ask ur co for some other alternate docs
> 
> if you could share with us the reasons too, this forum will be able to guide you better
> 
> Regards,


Thanks kevti85,

I will sure update my details in spreadsheet. We already gave reasons/explanations that why we could not provide photos. 

Reason: My husband was on short trip to India and Marry in short time in simple way so could not take photos of phera. We have also explain that we are going to marry in January 2013 in front of all our relatives, which they could not attend our marriage earlier.

So this is my case.

Please advise.


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

sunami89 said:


> Thanks kevti85,
> 
> I will sure update my details in spreadsheet. We already gave reasons/explanations that why we could not provide photos.
> 
> Reason: My husband was on short trip to India and Marry in short time in simple way so could not take photos of phera. We have also explain that we are going to marry in January 2013 in front of all our relatives, which they could not attend our marriage earlier.
> 
> So this is my case.
> 
> Please advise.


Hi Sunami,
In such case, its good to provide affidifit from your parents and in laws together, statutory declaration from your husband( whichi is legal documents) stating she is my wife and we have mutual relationship with the exclusion of other ..bla bla..

IN Australian , law marriage is valid if its valid in that coiuntry but the problem with marriage in India is that Hindu marraige act requires certain essential ceremonies to be performed 

aand high comission in India says that if you cannot provide pheras photos you have to show proof of validity of your marriage. from my point of view your letter stating why u cant provide the photos, parents affidifit, your husband stautory declaration and couple of stautory declaration from Australian citizens and Pr will definiately helps to show the validity of the marriage.

Hope this helps,
cheers


----------



## miles apart

RaghuRoopa said:


> Congratulations Miles apart. I am eagerly waiting for a good news about my visa, don't know when that will come. I actually didn't call the AHC. Can you please guide how to check the ATO?
> 
> Congratulations to all those whose Visa have been granted. And Wishing All the Best to everyone who are awaiting them.


Hello RaghuRoopa,
Thanks alot 
You can check on this link https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

enter you details and if you visa has been updated with DIAC then you will get a message sayong "Your details show you are eligible however need to enter Australia to apply for TFN and so on".. Goodluck and see how you go


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

sunami89 said:


> Thanks kevti85,
> 
> I will sure update my details in spreadsheet. We already gave reasons/explanations that why we could not provide photos.
> 
> Reason: My husband was on short trip to India and Marry in short time in simple way so could not take photos of phera. We have also explain that we are going to marry in January 2013 in front of all our relatives, which they could not attend our marriage earlier.
> 
> So this is my case.
> 
> Please advise.


And , 
spreadheet is locked and only Kevti can edit it .So could you please kindly post your details in this spreadhseet but pls dont mentoin the case officer name mentoin the code as shown in spreadsheet.
Cheers.


----------



## sunami89

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Sunami,
> In such case, its good to provide affidifit from your parents and in laws together, statutory declaration from your husband( whichi is legal documents) stating she is my wife and we have mutual relationship with the exclusion of other ..bla bla..
> 
> IN Australian , law marriage is valid if its valid in that coiuntry but the problem with marriage in India is that Hindu marraige act requires certain essential ceremonies to be performed
> 
> aand high comission in India says that if you cannot provide pheras photos you have to show proof of validity of your marriage. from my point of view your letter stating why u cant provide the photos, parents affidifit, your husband stautory declaration and couple of stautory declaration from Australian citizens and Pr will definiately helps to show the validity of the marriage.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> cheers


Thanks again,

Please note that we already provide marriage certi, declarations of our relationship from my brother in law and sister in law(both aus citizens) and certificate from maharaj who performed central ceremony.

Is that enough docs?

Regards,

Sunami89


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

sunami89 said:


> Thanks again,
> 
> Please note that we already provide marriage certi, declarations of our relationship from my brother in law and sister in law(both aus citizens) and certificate from maharaj who performed central ceremony.
> 
> Is that enough docs?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sunami89


what is ur date of lodgement and from where and ur case officer code ?


----------



## sunami89

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> what is ur date of lodgement and from where and ur case officer code ?


DOL:09/07/2012
Place: Ahmedabad 

I don't what is code for my CO


----------



## fistu

sunami89 said:


> Thanks again,
> 
> Please note that we already provide marriage certi, declarations of our relationship from my brother in law and sister in law(both aus citizens) and certificate from maharaj who performed central ceremony.
> 
> Is that enough docs?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sunami89


Dear Sunami, 
What is date of lodgement?
Is it the second time CO is asking you for phera photos after your
First attempt of submitting documents. 
Are you given a timeframe for submission ?
Your underlying details will be key for expats to make a suggestion? 
This expats can be handy provided you float with enough info.
Cheers,


----------



## fistu

sunami89 said:


> DOL:09/07/2012
> Place: Ahmedabad
> 
> I don't what is code for my CO


How long ago were you allocated to case officer ?


----------



## sunami89

fistu said:


> How long ago were you allocated to case officer ?


DOL:9/07/2012
CO assigned:18/09/2012


----------



## sunami89

fistu said:


> Dear Sunami,
> What is date of lodgement?
> Is it the second time CO is asking you for phera photos after your
> First attempt of submitting documents.
> Are you given a timeframe for submission ?
> Your underlying details will be key for expats to make a suggestion?
> This expats can be handy provided you float with enough info.
> Cheers,


Hi fistu,

DOL: 9/07/2012
CO Assungned: 17/09/2012
Additional doc required: pcc,Medicals, phera photo,phone history 

Everything provided except phera photos , reason already mentioned earlier in this forum. Receive call from CO yesterday and asked again why I have not provided phera photos. I already submitted our reasons for the same.

CO didn't said anything and hung up the phone.

What should I understand from that? Very confused.


----------



## mansi786

June13 said:


> I have my tfn coz i lived in aus for one year after marriage......i came back to india due to visa expiry,then my husband got his PR and i applied fir spouse visa,,,,,, after spouse visa lodgement i applied for tourist visa and now i am in aus on tourist visa,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,when i tried to check status for spouse file through tfn then the msg appear that you dont have proper visa to apply for tfn(may be coz tourist visa does not give work rights),,,,,,,,,,,,,,that means wheather u have tfn or not,they will provide u your latest condition ,they will provide you your visa condition .......no matter u have tfn or not....


Wat do u opt in the section .. Do u have TFN or ABN??? Do u opt yes for tht???


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

sunami89 said:


> Hi fistu,
> 
> DOL: 9/07/2012
> CO Assungned: 17/09/2012
> Additional doc required: pcc,Medicals, phera photo,phone history
> 
> Everything provided except phera photos , reason already mentioned earlier in this forum. Receive call from CO yesterday and asked again why I have not provided phera photos. I already submitted our reasons for the same.
> 
> CO didn't said anything and hung up the phone.
> 
> What should I understand from that? Very confused.


From my point of view, you should send the Co an email stating about the phone calls from the case officer and you should write the same reason about pheras photos in the email as well.

You can call the CO and tell him that yesterday you received the call the the line was disconnected so would like to speak with them then you can explain the reasons.
They cannot just hang up the phone, tats the rude customer service 

you can see this link https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...lR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=true&gid=4 and see the code for CO so that expact member might provide their own experience about dealing with the CO 
Did you use an agent??
cheers


----------



## sunami89

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> From my point of view, you should send the Co an email stating about the phone calls from the case officer and you should write the same reason about pheras photos in the email as well.
> 
> You can call the CO and tell him that yesterday you received the call the the line was disconnected so would like to speak with them then you can explain the reasons.
> They cannot just hang up the phone, tats the rude customer service
> 
> you can see this link https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?pli=1&key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=true&gid=4 and see the code for CO so that expact member might provide their own experience about dealing with the CO
> Did you use an agent??
> cheers


No.


----------



## god2012

still has not granted a visa for me....i ring AHC,regarding the progress of my apllication.they said the will take action within next months.it means still have to wait for a grant of visa for a months...its 5 days sort of 6 months being applied....visa sucks


----------



## god2012

ankita87 said:


> Hey god2012, Have u anything heard about your visa?


not really still waiting!!!!what about u?i called AHC,they said they will take action within next months....crazy


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

god2012 said:


> not really still waiting!!!!what about u?i called AHC,they said they will take action within next months....crazy


Hi God 2012,
what documents did they requested.It looks like the visa has been taking around 6 months no matter what the operator in AHC says( they always say 7 months mantra) .The time may be longer depending upon the documents they requested.
Cheers,


----------



## god2012

god2012 said:


> not really still waiting!!!!what about u?i called AHC,they said they will take action within next months....crazy


actually they asked all the required documenst needed for spouse visa and i all send them later they asked me to send the letter of assessment for the last two years and i thought everything is fine,later i email the case officer regarding the progress and i evem said them i had a hard copy of my medical so i send them and confirmation of that document too,now they have not asked any documents nor its being send for final assessment


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

god2012 said:


> actually they asked all the required documenst needed for spouse visa and i all send them later they asked me to send the letter of assessment for the last two years and i thought everything is fine,later i email the case officer regarding the progress and i evem said them i had a hard copy of my medical so i send them and confirmation of that document too,now they have not asked any documents nor its being send for final assessment


Did you fill up form 80.
If you have not filled form 80 the file should have already been forwarded to senior case officer.What does the opertor says , is it forwarded or not??
Also, how good is the CO in communicating.
Cheers,


----------



## god2012

no the file has not yet been send to senior case officer


----------



## god2012

the co is just ok


----------



## miles apart

Waiting4visa said:


> Hi Miles,
> 
> Thank you very much for information
> 
> Just called them and confirmed that visa is granted yesterday and we will get notification by email in one or two days.
> 
> Really very very Happy


Hello Waiting4visa,
Have you received the visa grant mail yet?? Can you please keep me posted as soon as you get it?? Appreciate your help


----------



## ankita87

Hi kv09,u r right I know but when I called ahc two week ago they said that yr visa grant in mid oct and today they said 7 months mantra.it's so painful yar.what about u?what is yr dol?


----------



## ankita87

God2012 what yr file has not send to sco?r u sure!!


----------



## damselindistress

sunami89 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> My CO has asked phera photo as additional docs , but we do not have phera photos at this stage. What will happen to my file?


Hi Sunami,

You need to send as many pics as possible with family members present (even if it is just court marriage) of your wedding. In case you don't have photos of pheras, do you intend to get married in the Hindu way and get pics clicked? If thats the case just wait out till then and send the pics once taken.

In case you dont intend to get married the Hindu way then let your CO know the same and ask him/her what else needs to be provided in the absence of photos of pheras.

We got married in the court and didnt have pheras photos and we never sent any. But we sent other relationship proofs to bolster our case. You could do that too.


----------



## sunami89

damselindistress said:


> Hi Sunami,
> 
> You need to send as many pics as possible with family members present (even if it is just court marriage) of your wedding. In case you don't have photos of pheras, do you intend to get married in the Hindu way and get pics clicked? If thats the case just wait out till then and send the pics once taken.
> 
> In case you dont intend to get married the Hindu way then let your CO know the same and ask him/her what else needs to be provided in the absence of photos of pheras.
> 
> We got married in the court and didnt have pheras photos and we never sent any. But we sent other relationship proofs to bolster our case. You could do that too.


Yes we do send all the photos which were taken with our family members and we also planned marriage as per Hindu ceremony next year which we told our CO in our reply. 

Is that make sense?


----------



## damselindistress

sunami89 said:


> No.


Hi Sunami,

Just read through the rest of your posts. Have you submitted statutory declarations from both parents (your and your spouse's) stating that your relationship is genuine and exclusive? This will help make your case stronger. 

This is in addition to the stat decs you have already submitted from Australian citizens/PR holders which are in any case mandatory.

I'd ask you one thing however: The marriage certificate that you submitted is it as per the Hindu Marriage Act or Special Marriage Act?

As per Hindu Marriage Act you get married with the hindu rituals and then get the certificate and in this case phera photos become kind of important. In Special Marriage Act you get married in the court and these details aren't needed as you don't get married as per Hindu rituals.


----------



## mansi786

ankita87 said:


> Hey mansi y r right.we r on same boat.I hope aapki bat sach ho jaye.best of luck.


Yes Ankita .. V can just hope for the best..just one advice to all.. V all need to hope and not to expect much.. This is Wat I m experiencing ... I always expect tht this week it's my turn and when it's not granted I get real disappointed.. May mataji bless us all and listen to our prayers.. V all r goin to meet our better halves soon for sure.. If u get any updates do inform us.. It just gives us motivation .. Good luck all..


----------



## damselindistress

sunami89 said:


> Yes we do send all the photos which were taken with our family members and we also planned marriage as per Hindu ceremony next year which we told our CO in our reply.
> 
> Is that make sense?


You mentioned earlier that you have given statutory declaration from the maharaj who performed the rituals. In that case you are done with the Hindu marriage rituals right? Be careful of what you tell the AHC!


----------



## sunami89

damselindistress said:


> You mentioned earlier that you have given statutory declaration from the maharaj who performed the rituals. In that case you are done with the Hindu marriage rituals right? Be careful of what you tell the AHC!


No, we provide certificate of maharaj which states we did marriage as per Hindu ceremony. However we planned to celebrate our marriage again in front of our relatives especially my brother in law and my sister in law who could not attend our unplanned marriage.


----------



## damselindistress

sunami89 said:


> No, we provide certificate of maharaj which states we did marriage as per Hindu ceremony. However we planned to celebrate our marriage again in front of our relatives especially my brother in law and my sister in law who could not attend our unplanned marriage.


You basically need to tell the AHC a coherent story - something that is convincing and makes sense and proves that your relationship/marriage is genuine. In your case the problem I see is you have submitted a marriage certificate as per the Hindu marriage act and a stat dec from a pandit but you don't have the requisite pics to prove the same. This might be a bit of a problem.

I think you should mail your CO and tell him/her about your situation in detail - but please be mindful that whatever you write is coherent and convincing of a genuine relationship/marriage. To a third person it sounds dicey when you say you got married with the rituals but didn't take pictures and plan to do it again in an elaborate manner next year. You might have your genuine reasons but it is the way you present it that makes the difference. Try and present your story in a manner that it makes sense and helps the CO see through your file better.


----------



## damselindistress

sunami89 said:


> No, we provide certificate of maharaj which states we did marriage as per Hindu ceremony. However we planned to celebrate our marriage again in front of our relatives especially my brother in law and my sister in law who could not attend our unplanned marriage.


Also sometimes the best thing to do is just stay shut and wait for the CO to get back to you. This also depends on how responsive/co-operative your CO is. If he has an open communication channel with you he will tell you when your file gets forwarded for final decision - which happens when the CO thinks your file is decision ready in whatever possible manner - with or without requisite proofs. All depends on how much weight they attach to such pics and how strong your other relationship proofs are.


----------



## Waiting4visa

miles apart said:


> Hello Waiting4visa,
> Have you received the visa grant mail yet?? Can you please keep me posted as soon as you get it?? Appreciate your help


Hi,

Still waiting for mail 
Sat and Sunday looks like worst days.


----------



## June132012

mansi786 said:


> Wat do u opt in the section .. Do u have TFN or ABN??? Do u opt yes for tht???


I have TFN and I opted 'yes'for that.....


----------



## springvale

*waitingg*

Hi, I am new to this forum....Gd to see many here....Can someone please help me with few queries.....
visa: perm partner visa 309/100
DOL: 13/06/2012
CO assigned: 17/08/2012, requested for medical and degree certificates
Medical done: 24/08/12, certificates received 21/08/12
Contacted CO: 15/10/12- told me send for final assessment , but not capped in Q
Any idea how long it takes.......Thank u for sharing ur experiences:


----------



## 309/100

springvale said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum....Gd to see many here....Can someone please help me with few queries.....
> visa: perm partner visa 309/100
> DOL: 13/06/2012
> CO assigned: 17/08/2012, requested for medical and degree certificates
> Medical done: 24/08/12, certificates received 21/08/12
> Contacted CO: 15/10/12- told me send for final assessment , but not capped in Q
> Any idea how long it takes.......Thank u for sharing ur experiences:


As the avg. processing time is 6 months, and you applied in the mid of June, you may expect the visa around just before Xmas or after Xmas.


----------



## sunami89

How can I update my details in spreadsheet?

Please advise


----------



## vivv5

springvale said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum....Gd to see many here....Can someone please help me with few queries.....
> visa: perm partner visa 309/100
> DOL: 13/06/2012
> CO assigned: 17/08/2012, requested for medical and degree certificates
> Medical done: 24/08/12, certificates received 21/08/12
> Contacted CO: 15/10/12- told me send for final assessment , but not capped in Q
> Any idea how long it takes.......Thank u for sharing ur experiences:


Should get it end of november or beginning Dec in all probability :clap2:


----------



## vivv5

sunami89 said:


> How can I update my details in spreadsheet?
> 
> Please advise


Just type your application details here on this forum and Kevti, the editor, will update when she sees it 
DOL,
CO Name
CO Assigned.... etc etc.


----------



## sunami89

vivv5 said:


> Just type your application details here on this forum and Kevti, the editor, will update when she sees it
> DOL,
> CO Name
> CO Assigned.... etc etc.


DOL:09/07/2012
CO CODE:10
CO assigned date:18/09/2012
Additional DocsCC,medical,phone history, phera photo


----------



## vivv5

sunami89 said:


> DOL:09/07/2012
> CO CODE:10
> CO assigned date:18/09/2012
> Additional DocsCC,medical,phone history, phera photo


Hey thats awesome. You and I have similar DOLs and case officers.
Mine is 02.07., 19.09.- CO assigned date and code 10!! 

You also need to send additional info like number of days, docs sent etc. did you take a look at the spreadsheet to see the format?


----------



## ankita87

Hey shel I don't know the rules.anyway I remember this and respect the rules and all of us.


----------



## vivv5

Damn weekend sucks here! :-(


----------



## miles apart

joyrus said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Here is d Good news...I've been granted my Visa
> 
> Following are the details:
> 
> DOL: 10/04/12
> CO Assigned: 4/06/12
> Documents submitted: 6/06/12
> Medical: 13/06/12
> SCO Assigned: somewhere in August
> Visa Grant: 10/10/12
> Email recieved: 15/10/12
> 
> Those who r waiting for their visa...they don't need to have stamp on their passport. Just take out the printout of the email u received and take it with you to the Airport. In email, u'll be given a grant number which is the most important thing that u should always remember or keep with u. Keep atleast 3-4 copies of the printout during journey.
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone. This forum was surely been a light beam in Grey hours....Hope it will continue to do the same for as many as awaiting people.
> 
> All the best to all of you....I wish you all to experience the togetherness with ur partner soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Joyrus


Hello Joyrus,
Congratulations to begin with :clap2:
Wanted to check with you about travelling without the visa label, have you been informed about this on your visa grant email that its only sufficient to travel with the grant letter?? Please advise if you have travelled without the label as it will be of great help.


----------



## Waiting4visa

miles apart said:


> Hello Joyrus,
> Congratulations to begin with :clap2:
> Wanted to check with you about travelling without the visa label, have you been informed about this on your visa grant email that its only sufficient to travel with the grant letter?? Please advise if you have travelled without the label as it will be of great help.


Congrats Mate


----------



## miles apart

Waiting4visa said:


> Congrats Mate


Hi Waiting4Visa,
Have you received the grant mail yet??


----------



## Waiting4visa

miles apart said:


> Hi Waiting4Visa,
> Have you received the grant mail yet??


Not yet every second checking mail


----------



## Kungiboombi

Hey miles apart congratulations on ur visa grant,
Have u hired a agent or something?
Or did u call ANC and told some genuine reason as to u need the visa processing to be done faster, or u were just quite and u got the visa?


----------



## ankita87

Hi....new week started.hope I get visa grant this week.finger crossed....god bless all of us..


----------



## jagha86

Hope more people get their visa this week... All the best mates..!!


----------



## Vinayak555

meri wife ka number kab aayega  ....tired of waiting.........hope they finish April applicants and begin May applications soon.....I am one of early May applicant..I mean my wife lol..all the best to people like me and unlike me , who are waiting for visas...........


----------



## kv09

Anyone anyone got visa today....


----------



## ankita87

Hey jagha86 u r right.hope more and more people get there visa this week and every week...anyone get visa today???


----------



## ankita87

Hey mansi, how r u?what about your visa?have u get it!!!


----------



## mansi786

ankita87 said:
 

> Hey mansi, how r u?what about your visa?have u get it!!!


M good Ankita...how abt u dear?? . I haven't yet heard nything from the AHC.. Now this is getting on my nerves.. M Trying to keep myslf busy with navratri and Diwali preparations.. Hopin for a good news nytym.. I can't even apply for TFN thru ATO and know my status coz I already have TFN and ABN.. As I stayed thr for 3 yrs... Fingers crossed.. Good luck to everyone.. I guess Tom we will get some news.. Let's see.. I will be completing my 6 months of visa application day after Tom.. And it's a holiday on 24th for Dushera.... 

Regards


----------



## miles apart

Waiting4visa said:


> Not yet every second checking mail


Hello Waiting4Visa,
Just checking,Have you received grant email yet??


----------



## kv09

So nobody granted visa today....????? God plz...it's 193 days gone today ....waiting waiting n waiting....


----------



## Waiting4visa

miles apart said:


> Hello Waiting4Visa,
> Just checking,Have you received grant email yet??


Nope may be tomorrow


----------



## Waiting4visa

Waiting4visa said:


> Nope may be tomorrow


Do you have any idea AHC celebrate dussera


----------



## fistu

Waiting4visa said:


> Do you have any idea AHC celebrate dussera


AHC only remains closed for 1 days as discussed in earlier threads....
:tongue1:


----------



## miles apart

Waiting4visa said:


> Do you have any idea AHC celebrate dussera


They are working tomorrow but closed on 24th for Dussehra... Can you please keep me posted as soon as you get the grant email?? Appreciate your help


----------



## kv09

One of my friend got visa today...her Dol was 18/4/2012..
M happy for her...but feeling sad as my Dol is 13/4/2012.n I didn't get visa yet..n v both had same co...Waheguru plz bless us..


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> One of my friend got visa today...her Dol was 18/4/2012..
> M happy for her...but feeling sad as my Dol is 13/4/2012.n I didn't get visa yet..n v both had same co...Waheguru plz bless us..


Happy for UR friend's mate..!! Congrats for them..!!Hope we all get our visa soon...


----------



## jagha86

304 days.. Days r painful... Hoping to get my visa soon.. All the best for every1 who all r waiting...


----------



## kv09

jagha86 said:


> 304 days.. Days r painful... Hoping to get my visa soon.. All the best for every1 who all r waiting...


Hats of to u...may u get ur visa soon.


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> Jagha who is ur co.n had ur file sent for final decision....wn it was nt.hav u ever talked to ur co ever.wt they say forso long delay..


Co code:- 9... AHC said my file has one more internal check & will be sent to Final decision within last last Friday.. But didn't.. Dono what's happening mate..!!! Am helpless.. Passing each day like hell mate... Hoping & waiting.. Hoping & waiting mate...


----------



## damselindistress

Hi everyone
I strongly urge people who have traveled label free to share their experience on the forum. Let us know if you faced any complications at the Indian airport/transit airport etc.


----------



## vivv5

Gosh this is pure suffering. When I come here, all i see is people suffer. 
Right now April people are suffering (those who didn't get a visa yet).. I don't know how am I gonna live to see the day they start granting visas to July cases. :Cry::smash:

God give all of us strength.
ps: the person with 304 days! thats like wow! Ill-treatment by AHC people :boxing:


----------



## ozcx_melb

Long time reader, first time poster:

Our story:

DOL: 18/04/2012
CO Assigned: 22/06/2012 
CO Code: 3
Docs Submitted: 30/07/2012 
(PCC took over a month, she had to get a new Passport with my name as spouse, bloody Passport Kendras ... no use )
New CO Assigned: 31/08/2012 (This was weird, we thought why a new CO ?)
New CO code: 12

Current Status: Called AHC last week, after reading this thread, was told the CO is not in office, and that CO needs to be notified that the applicant has left Australia (she was here on a Tourist Visa in August, and left on 10th OCt)
So I emailed CO last week, no response .. and last call to AHC says same thing ..wait 7 months and that your case will be forwarded to SCO once CO gets to it 

185 days in ... hoping the Visa comes soon
Best of Luck to all waiting 

Have been checking the TFN thing since last week, kudos to whoever found it, its a great find, if only the status changed, I'd be more happier


----------



## fountainhead

*Redirect or Kindly reply*

Hi All,

I have searched most pages of this thread but hasn't found the info yet. It would be great if someone could reply from all their experience and others experience here on forum. Or kindly redirrect me to exact post and thread where I can find all relevant info.

My story is met in April this year, did a small ceramony in June, I came to Australia at end of June, Will be going back in Nov, have family function (hindu marriage) and get it registered. Then, a big reception thing next year sometime. All tentative 

My questions are -

1. I have gone through the document checklist. Most of them are specific, but confusions:
1.1 Evidence of continuing and genuine relationship
Is this required in case of married couples as well. Like if you get married in Nov and apply visa say withing 6-7 days of marriage what kind of proofs I need to produce. In India, for 2-3 months we were always on phone but I need to see if I have records. Other then that I went to Pune, she came to Bangalore (I have boarding passes, one might be missing). Then I have all photosof function and cd which happened in June. I am using prepaid connection Lykamobile here which allows cheap calls to India, so dont know whether I can get a record. Then we skype (but free one ) so I dont know what records I can produce. We have pics together in my phone of our various meetings. Then I will have pics of the marriage that will happen. Its a family function, do they require a cd? We havent arranged till now but can.
What all else I need to PRODUCE?

1.2 Statutory declaration by supporting witness
I read that it can be given by relatives and friends in India. Or is it necessary to have it done by Australian resident or citizen (Form 888). Even if it is necessary what all needs to be done by them other than filling up the form. Is there a format which is there? Pls PM me or redirect.

1.3 Last two years of my employment means I need to show my payslips Of India as well. What aother things are required. Offer Letters, payslips suffice. 

1.4 Like in above post, do we need to get my name on her passport before we apply? Is it absolute necessity? She still has 5 years on her passport left as validity. Is spouse name not being there an hinderance, we are just applying after marriage. How is it even possible.

1.5 What all I need to provide since she would need to apply in India. What all I need to provide when I am in Inida, like signatures et al.

I KNOW THESE MUST BE ANSWERED SOMEWHERE ON THE SITE. BUT I AM NOT ABLE TO LOCATE. I HAVE BEEN TRYING FOR 2-3 WEEKS. SO GUYS SOMEBODY NEED TO SHARE THE WISDOM. 

Thanks guys :clap2:


----------



## Vinayak555

fountainhead said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have searched most pages of this thread but hasn't found the info yet. It would be great if someone could reply from all their experience and others experience here on forum. Or kindly redirrect me to exact post and thread where I can find all relevant info.
> 
> My story is met in April this year, did a small ceramony in June, I came to Australia at end of June, Will be going back in Nov, have family function (hindu marriage) and get it registered. Then, a big reception thing next year sometime. All tentative
> 
> My questions are -
> 
> 1. I have gone through the document checklist. Most of them are specific, but confusions:
> 1.1 Evidence of continuing and genuine relationship
> Is this required in case of married couples as well. Like if you get married in Nov and apply visa say withing 6-7 days of marriage what kind of proofs I need to produce. In India, for 2-3 months we were always on phone but I need to see if I have records. Other then that I went to Pune, she came to Bangalore (I have boarding passes, one might be missing). Then I have all photosof function and cd which happened in June. I am using prepaid connection Lykamobile here which allows cheap calls to India, so dont know whether I can get a record. Then we skype (but free one ) so I dont know what records I can produce. We have pics together in my phone of our various meetings. Then I will have pics of the marriage that will happen. Its a family function, do they require a cd? We havent arranged till now but can.
> What all else I need to PRODUCE?
> 
> 1.2 Statutory declaration by supporting witness
> I read that it can be given by relatives and friends in India. Or is it necessary to have it done by Australian resident or citizen (Form 888). Even if it is necessary what all needs to be done by them other than filling up the form. Is there a format which is there? Pls PM me or redirect.
> 
> 1.3 Last two years of my employment means I need to show my payslips Of India as well. What aother things are required. Offer Letters, payslips suffice.
> 
> 1.4 Like in above post, do we need to get my name on her passport before we apply? Is it absolute necessity? She still has 5 years on her passport left as validity. Is spouse name not being there an hinderance, we are just applying after marriage. How is it even possible.
> 
> 1.5 What all I need to provide since she would need to apply in India. What all I need to provide when I am in Inida, like signatures et al.
> 
> I KNOW THESE MUST BE ANSWERED SOMEWHERE ON THE SITE. BUT I AM NOT ABLE TO LOCATE. I HAVE BEEN TRYING FOR 2-3 WEEKS. SO GUYS SOMEBODY NEED TO SHARE THE WISDOM.
> 
> Thanks guys :clap2:



Wow man u hv really got long list of questions....I wanna kind of reply to all 

Que - 1.1 Evidence of continuing and genuine relationship
Ans - Give them everything what ever you hv got to show that ur relationship is genuine. 
I was and even now use lycamobile. You can definitely login and get the call history. I did that and printed it as pdf and mailed it to my wife.
Also I submitted my Vodafone mobile bill, highlighting her mobile number. 
You can submit the function CDs as well.
You can give them chat history of skype, yahoo or gtalk.
You can also give them emails which you guys exchanged.
They will return all the documents back.

Que - 1.2 Statutory declaration by supporting witness
I am not sure whether it (form 888) is must from Australian resident or citizen but I think it will be better if you get it from Australian resident or citizen. 

Que - 1.3 Last two years of my employment
Ans – Offer letter (with salary indicated), payslips and tax return documents

Que. - 1.4 Like in above post, do we need to get my name on her passport before we apply?
Ans – Well to avoid any unnecessary troubles, it’s better to get your name on her passport. You may face problem in getting PCC if ur name is not there on her passport. This is just the way Indian system works. My wife was lucky and she got away with this. But not every one is  

Que - 1.5 What all I need to provide since she would need to apply in India.
Ans – There is one form which you have to fill and sign and post it to her along with other documents, like form 888, ur Australian tax return documents, job offer letters. All should be certified. 

If you need any sample documents, like for form 888 or for relationship statement or statutory declaration statements, ps me. I will mail them over to you.
Cheers


----------



## fistu

fountainhead said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have searched most pages of this thread but hasn't found the info yet. It would be great if someone could reply from all their experience and others experience here on forum. Or kindly redirrect me to exact post and thread where I can find all relevant info.
> 
> My story is met in April this year, did a small ceramony in June, I came to Australia at end of June, Will be going back in Nov, have family function (hindu marriage) and get it registered. Then, a big reception thing next year sometime. All tentative
> 
> My questions are -
> 
> 1. I have gone through the document checklist. Most of them are specific, but confusions:
> 1.1 Evidence of continuing and genuine relationship
> Is this required in case of married couples as well. Like if you get married in Nov and apply visa say withing 6-7 days of marriage what kind of proofs I need to produce. In India, for 2-3 months we were always on phone but I need to see if I have records. Other then that I went to Pune, she came to Bangalore (I have boarding passes, one might be missing). Then I have all photosof function and cd which happened in June. I am using prepaid connection Lykamobile here which allows cheap calls to India, so dont know whether I can get a record. Then we skype (but free one ) so I dont know what records I can produce. We have pics together in my phone of our various meetings. Then I will have pics of the marriage that will happen. Its a family function, do they require a cd? We havent arranged till now but can.
> What all else I need to PRODUCE?
> 
> 1.2 Statutory declaration by supporting witness
> I read that it can be given by relatives and friends in India. Or is it necessary to have it done by Australian resident or citizen (Form 888). Even if it is necessary what all needs to be done by them other than filling up the form. Is there a format which is there? Pls PM me or redirect.
> 
> 1.3 Last two years of my employment means I need to show my payslips Of India as well. What aother things are required. Offer Letters, payslips suffice.
> 
> 1.4 Like in above post, do we need to get my name on her passport before we apply? Is it absolute necessity? She still has 5 years on her passport left as validity. Is spouse name not being there an hinderance, we are just applying after marriage. How is it even possible.
> 
> 1.5 What all I need to provide since she would need to apply in India. What all I need to provide when I am in Inida, like signatures et al.
> 
> I KNOW THESE MUST BE ANSWERED SOMEWHERE ON THE SITE. BUT I AM NOT ABLE TO LOCATE. I HAVE BEEN TRYING FOR 2-3 WEEKS. SO GUYS SOMEBODY NEED TO SHARE THE WISDOM.
> Thanks guouys :clap2:


Dear Fountaina head,
Firstly, if you have done family function or going to do family function before lodging application, that should be fine. You do not necessarily have a expensive and fancy function to prove that you are in genuine relationship and are committed to continue. However, most prominent thing is you to be able to demonstrate that you are in a genuine relationship. There are some individuals who prefer not to have a mass function even though they are in genuine relationship. It is up to you to make your story coherent and sound reliable.
If you got photos or CD with your family that should suffice.
Secondly, your question to contact verification, skype or lyka mobile is more than enough. I am pretty in the same boat with you. Skype shows the time duration of your call and record, You can either take a screen shot of your photo or print it straight. Lyka is able to give you phone log after request. In addition, you can take snap shot of your mobile screen if you are a frequent texter. 
Statutory deceleration is can be done over India with recognized personal as well however, it is more preferable to get it done in Australia. 

there is specefic format which is allready ready foru you to use. It is very simplified. 
Third, with you pay slip, if you are in Australia, you can provide notice of assessment or recent payslips would do. Just to let you know, There used to Assurance of Support clause in spouse visa, but it is not used any more. The whole point of asking you payslip or notice of tax assessment is to verify that you 
did not use social security entitlements (doll), in past two years. I spoke with lawyer and he said "poor are entitlement for marriage and get their wife here in Australia". This statement should be enough to clarify that residence and is individual sustainability is important than income. please find this link and you will be able to find hyperlink for all docs required. Please do not panic with the bigger list not all docs are relevant and required of you..
It is not as complicated as it is shown. The matter is not how complex it is rather how you react to it..
hope it helps.....


----------



## fistu

fistu said:


> Dear Fountaina head,
> Firstly, if you have done family function or going to do family function before lodging application, that should be fine. You do not necessarily have a expensive and fancy function to prove that you are in genuine relationship and are committed to continue. However, most prominent thing is you to be able to demonstrate that you are in a genuine relationship. There are some individuals who prefer not to have a mass function even though they are in genuine relationship. It is up to you to make your story coherent and sound reliable.
> If you got photos or CD with your family that should suffice.
> Secondly, your question to contact verification, skype or lyka mobile is more than enough. I am pretty in the same boat with you. Skype shows the time duration of your call and record, You can either take a screen shot of your photo or print it straight. Lyka is able to give you phone log after request. In addition, you can take snap shot of your mobile screen if you are a frequent texter.
> Statutory deceleration is can be done over India with recognized personal as well however, it is more preferable to get it done in Australia.
> 
> there is specefic format which is allready ready foru you to use. It is very simplified.
> Third, with you pay slip, if you are in Australia, you can provide notice of assessment or recent payslips would do. Just to let you know, There used to Assurance of Support clause in spouse visa, but it is not used any more. The whole point of asking you payslip or notice of tax assessment is to verify that you
> did not use social security entitlements (doll), in past two years. I spoke with lawyer and he said "poor are entitlement for marriage and get their wife here in Australia". This statement should be enough to clarify that residence and is individual sustainability is important than income. please find this link and you will be able to find hyperlink for all docs required. Please do not panic with the bigger list not all docs are relevant and required of you..
> It is not as complicated as it is shown. The matter is not how complex it is rather how you react to it..
> hope it helps.....


I was not able to post the link as it was not allowed for expat newbie.....


----------



## fountainhead

Vinayak555 said:


> Wow man u hv really got long list of questions....I wanna kind of reply to all
> 
> Que - 1.1 Evidence of continuing and genuine relationship
> Ans - Give them everything what ever you hv got to show that ur relationship is genuine.
> I was and even now use lycamobile. You can definitely login and get the call history. I did that and printed it as pdf and mailed it to my wife.
> Also I submitted my Vodafone mobile bill, highlighting her mobile number.
> You can submit the function CDs as well.
> You can give them chat history of skype, yahoo or gtalk.
> You can also give them emails which you guys exchanged.
> They will return all the documents back.
> 
> Que - 1.2 Statutory declaration by supporting witness
> I am not sure whether it (form 888) is must from Australian resident or citizen but I think it will be better if you get it from Australian resident or citizen.
> 
> Que - 1.3 Last two years of my employment
> Ans – Offer letter (with salary indicated), payslips and tax return documents
> 
> Que. - 1.4 Like in above post, do we need to get my name on her passport before we apply?
> Ans – Well to avoid any unnecessary troubles, it’s better to get your name on her passport. You may face problem in getting PCC if ur name is not there on her passport. This is just the way Indian system works. My wife was lucky and she got away with this. But not every one is
> 
> Que - 1.5 What all I need to provide since she would need to apply in India.
> Ans – There is one form which you have to fill and sign and post it to her along with other documents, like form 888, ur Australian tax return documents, job offer letters. All should be certified.
> 
> If you need any sample documents, like for form 888 or for relationship statement or statutory declaration statements, ps me. I will mail them over to you.
> Cheers


Thanks a lot.


----------



## fountainhead

Vinayak555 said:


> Cheers


I will PM as soon as its activated, thanks


----------



## fountainhead

fistu said:


> Dear Fountaina head,
> Firstly, if you have done family function or going to do family function before lodging application, that should be fine. You do not necessarily have a expensive and fancy function to prove that you are in genuine relationship and are committed to continue. However, most prominent thing is you to be able to demonstrate that you are in a genuine relationship. There are some individuals who prefer not to have a mass function even though they are in genuine relationship. It is up to you to make your story coherent and sound reliable.
> If you got photos or CD with your family that should suffice.
> Secondly, your question to contact verification, skype or lyka mobile is more than enough. I am pretty in the same boat with you. Skype shows the time duration of your call and record, You can either take a screen shot of your photo or print it straight. Lyka is able to give you phone log after request. In addition, you can take snap shot of your mobile screen if you are a frequent texter.
> Statutory deceleration is can be done over India with recognized personal as well however, it is more preferable to get it done in Australia.
> 
> there is specefic format which is allready ready foru you to use. It is very simplified.
> Third, with you pay slip, if you are in Australia, you can provide notice of assessment or recent payslips would do. Just to let you know, There used to Assurance of Support clause in spouse visa, but it is not used any more. The whole point of asking you payslip or notice of tax assessment is to verify that you
> did not use social security entitlements (doll), in past two years. I spoke with lawyer and he said "poor are entitlement for marriage and get their wife here in Australia". This statement should be enough to clarify that residence and is individual sustainability is important than income. please find this link and you will be able to find hyperlink for all docs required. Please do not panic with the bigger list not all docs are relevant and required of you..
> It is not as complicated as it is shown. The matter is not how complex it is rather how you react to it..
> hope it helps.....


Very helpful Fitsu, thanks...
But i didnt understand this part 

_There used to Assurance of Support clause in spouse visa, but it is not used any more. The whole point of asking you payslip or notice of tax assessment is to verify that you 
did not use social security entitlements (doll), in past two years. I spoke with lawyer and he said "poor are entitlement for marriage and get their wife here in Australia". This statement should be enough to clarify that residence and is individual sustainability is important than income. please find this link and you will be able to find hyperlink for all docs required._

I would seek more clarification, i will pm my id, please send over the link.....

Another thing,

Can I apply even before the marriage happen next month??


----------



## fountainhead

Messages are activated after 5 posts i guess? Should be now, let me try.


----------



## kv09

All the best to all who waiting for visa...God plz......help us....


----------



## fountainhead

kv09 said:


> All the best to all who waiting for visa...God plz......help us....


Thanks

I cant see an option to pm anyone, when its activated?


----------



## fistu

fountainhead said:


> Very helpful Fitsu, thanks...
> But i didnt understand this part
> 
> _There used to Assurance of Support clause in spouse visa, but it is not used any more. The whole point of asking you payslip or notice of tax assessment is to verify that you
> did not use social security entitlements (doll), in past two years. I spoke with lawyer and he said "poor are entitlement for marriage and get their wife here in Australia". This statement should be enough to clarify that residence and is individual sustainability is important than income. please find this link and you will be able to find hyperlink for all docs required._
> 
> I would seek more clarification, i will pm my id, please send over the link.....
> 
> Another thing,
> 
> Can I apply even before the marriage happen next month??


Yes, you can apply before marriage but you have to go PMV 300 which is prospective marriage visa, and you can redirect appliation to 309 which is spouse visa after marriage, after your case is allocated to case officer.
About the ''support of assurance". There used to be clause which meant you have to have certain level of income to support your wife in Australia, that means there was minimum amount of income required to be eligible. however, they have removed this clause from legislation and is not valid anymore. In simple terms, you are able to sponsor your wife even though you make few hundreds dollars a weak.
hope that clarifies...


----------



## kv09

fountainhead said:


> Thanks
> 
> I cant see an option to pm anyone, when its activated?


Wt pm..I didn't get it...


----------



## silentobs

Hi fountainhead,
Sheet 2 in the spreadsheet has a list of docs needed. That should help. But here goes-
1.1 
-Do not provide CDs, they would be of no use at the AHC. 
-Provide pics that would cover the whole time you've known each other. Some from causal meet-ups, with friends, family, and pics of your wedding rituals and the reception. About 10 pics should do, with captions that mention the Month,Year.
-Gmail chat and email snippets. Just pick a few covering a time range. Phone call statements with the relevant calls highlighted - maybe the earliest bill you can find and the most recent. 
-Any Joint bank account statements or Fixed deposit receipts.
-Statements written by you and your spouse on the history of your relationship.
-Attested Copy of your marriage registration certificate
-Wedding invitation card

1.2 
- Affidavits from parents, siblings, friends (atleast 2 statements should be good)
- Form 888 from your friends who are Aus residents/citizens (if possible)
There is no format for the ones you get from Indian folks, but form 888 template gives an idea of the info they need. Just ask your family to write this up in their own words (half a page will contain all this info), get it printed. Your parents/friends should sign it in front of an authority who can attest docs in India (like school principals, bank officials, so on). You'll also need to get a copy of their ID proofs attested by the same officer, and submit it along.

1.3 
Your pay slips, or an official letter from your employer stating that you've been employed there since such a date and your current salary is such - should suffice.

[This applies to the visa applicant, though it is not a requirement, it adds credibility - Be sure to submit an attested copy of your grad (or post grad - your highest qualification) certificate. If you've written IELTS, and the score is still valid, you could attach a copy of that too.]

1.4 
There is NO requirement to get the spouse name updated in passport. BUT when she's applying for PCC, she should NOT enter your name in the 'Wife Of' field. She should just fill her dad's name in 'Daughter of'. This is acceptable and is all that needs to be done. 
It is definitely not mandatory to get the spouse name updated right after marriage. So dont get yourself in that hassle!

1.5 
Forms 47SP needs your signature. 
Also, better to submit form 80 and form 1221 along with the application, but these dont need your sign.

Hope this helps!



fountainhead said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have searched most pages of this thread but hasn't found the info yet. It would be great if someone could reply from all their experience and others experience here on forum. Or kindly redirrect me to exact post and thread where I can find all relevant info.
> 
> My story is met in April this year, did a small ceramony in June, I came to Australia at end of June, Will be going back in Nov, have family function (hindu marriage) and get it registered. Then, a big reception thing next year sometime. All tentative
> 
> My questions are -
> 
> 1. I have gone through the document checklist. Most of them are specific, but confusions:
> 1.1 Evidence of continuing and genuine relationship
> Is this required in case of married couples as well. Like if you get married in Nov and apply visa say withing 6-7 days of marriage what kind of proofs I need to produce. In India, for 2-3 months we were always on phone but I need to see if I have records. Other then that I went to Pune, she came to Bangalore (I have boarding passes, one might be missing). Then I have all photosof function and cd which happened in June. I am using prepaid connection Lykamobile here which allows cheap calls to India, so dont know whether I can get a record. Then we skype (but free one ) so I dont know what records I can produce. We have pics together in my phone of our various meetings. Then I will have pics of the marriage that will happen. Its a family function, do they require a cd? We havent arranged till now but can.
> What all else I need to PRODUCE?
> 
> 1.2 Statutory declaration by supporting witness
> I read that it can be given by relatives and friends in India. Or is it necessary to have it done by Australian resident or citizen (Form 888). Even if it is necessary what all needs to be done by them other than filling up the form. Is there a format which is there? Pls PM me or redirect.
> 
> 1.3 Last two years of my employment means I need to show my payslips Of India as well. What aother things are required. Offer Letters, payslips suffice.
> 
> 1.4 Like in above post, do we need to get my name on her passport before we apply? Is it absolute necessity? She still has 5 years on her passport left as validity. Is spouse name not being there an hinderance, we are just applying after marriage. How is it even possible.
> 
> 1.5 What all I need to provide since she would need to apply in India. What all I need to provide when I am in Inida, like signatures et al.
> 
> I KNOW THESE MUST BE ANSWERED SOMEWHERE ON THE SITE. BUT I AM NOT ABLE TO LOCATE. I HAVE BEEN TRYING FOR 2-3 WEEKS. SO GUYS SOMEBODY NEED TO SHARE THE WISDOM.
> 
> Thanks guys :clap2:


----------



## fountainhead

silentobs said:


> Hi fountainhead,
> Sheet 2 in the spreadsheet has a list of docs needed. That should help. But here goes-
> 1.1
> -Do not provide CDs, they would be of no use at the AHC.
> -Provide pics that would cover the whole time you've known each other. Some from causal meet-ups, with friends, family, and pics of your wedding rituals and the reception. About 10 pics should do, with captions that mention the Month,Year.
> -Gmail chat and email snippets. Just pick a few covering a time range. Phone call statements with the relevant calls highlighted - maybe the earliest bill you can find and the most recent.
> -Any Joint bank account statements or Fixed deposit receipts.
> -Statements written by you and your spouse on the history of your relationship.
> -Attested Copy of your marriage registration certificate
> -Wedding invitation card
> 
> 1.2
> - Affidavits from parents, siblings, friends (atleast 2 statements should be good)
> - Form 888 from your friends who are Aus residents/citizens (if possible)
> There is no format for the ones you get from Indian folks, but form 888 template gives an idea of the info they need. Just ask your family to write this up in their own words (half a page will contain all this info), get it printed. Your parents/friends should sign it in front of an authority who can attest docs in India (like school principals, bank officials, so on). You'll also need to get a copy of their ID proofs attested by the same officer, and submit it along.
> 
> 1.3
> Your pay slips, or an official letter from your employer stating that you've been employed there since such a date and your current salary is such - should suffice.
> 
> [This applies to the visa applicant, though it is not a requirement, it adds credibility - Be sure to submit an attested copy of your grad (or post grad - your highest qualification) certificate. If you've written IELTS, and the score is still valid, you could attach a copy of that too.]
> 
> 1.4
> There is NO requirement to get the spouse name updated in passport. BUT when she's applying for PCC, she should NOT enter your name in the 'Wife Of' field. She should just fill her dad's name in 'Daughter of'. This is acceptable and is all that needs to be done.
> It is definitely not mandatory to get the spouse name updated right after marriage. So dont get yourself in that hassle!
> 
> 1.5
> Forms 47SP needs your signature.
> Also, better to submit form 80 and form 1221 along with the application, but these dont need your sign.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Awesome 
Fitsu, Vinayak and silentobs......its very helpful....keep the information flowing, will help all the confused souls as well........
Thanks :clap2:


----------



## fountainhead

kv09 said:


> Wt pm..I didn't get it...


My private message option to send messages is not activated, thats what I am talking about......


----------



## fountainhead

silentobs said:


> Hi fountainhead,
> Sheet 2 in the spreadsheet has a list of docs needed. That should help. But here goes-
> 1.1
> -Do not provide CDs, they would be of no use at the AHC.
> -Provide pics that would cover the whole time you've known each other. Some from causal meet-ups, with friends, family, and pics of your wedding rituals and the reception. About 10 pics should do, with captions that mention the Month,Year.
> -Gmail chat and email snippets. Just pick a few covering a time range. Phone call statements with the relevant calls highlighted - maybe the earliest bill you can find and the most recent.
> -Any Joint bank account statements or Fixed deposit receipts.
> -Statements written by you and your spouse on the history of your relationship.
> -Attested Copy of your marriage registration certificate
> -Wedding invitation card
> 
> 1.2
> - Affidavits from parents, siblings, friends (atleast 2 statements should be good)
> - Form 888 from your friends who are Aus residents/citizens (if possible)
> There is no format for the ones you get from Indian folks, but form 888 template gives an idea of the info they need. Just ask your family to write this up in their own words (half a page will contain all this info), get it printed. Your parents/friends should sign it in front of an authority who can attest docs in India (like school principals, bank officials, so on). You'll also need to get a copy of their ID proofs attested by the same officer, and submit it along.
> 
> 1.3
> Your pay slips, or an official letter from your employer stating that you've been employed there since such a date and your current salary is such - should suffice.
> 
> [This applies to the visa applicant, though it is not a requirement, it adds credibility - Be sure to submit an attested copy of your grad (or post grad - your highest qualification) certificate. If you've written IELTS, and the score is still valid, you could attach a copy of that too.]
> 
> 1.4
> There is NO requirement to get the spouse name updated in passport. BUT when she's applying for PCC, she should NOT enter your name in the 'Wife Of' field. She should just fill her dad's name in 'Daughter of'. This is acceptable and is all that needs to be done.
> It is definitely not mandatory to get the spouse name updated right after marriage. So dont get yourself in that hassle!
> 
> 1.5
> Forms 47SP needs your signature.
> Also, better to submit form 80 and form 1221 along with the application, but these dont need your sign.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Which spreadsheet? Am I missing something in your post
Where is it?

Thanks


----------



## silentobs

fountainhead said:


> Which spreadsheet? Am I missing something in your post
> Where is it?
> 
> Thanks


This spreadsheet tracks spouse visa application timeline of those active on this forum. Worksheet 2 has some info on docs needed. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=4


----------



## kv09

My one more friend got visa yesterday.her Dol was 20th April..she granted visa on 17Oct.got grant letter yestday .Iwant to hav visa.I had applied for me n my son.is dis d reason they taking time..as I applied for both of us..


----------



## miles apart

Waiting4visa said:


> Do you have any idea AHC celebrate dussera


Hello Waiting4visa,
Has your partner received the visa grant email yet?? Please advise


----------



## Vinayak555

kv09 said:


> My one more friend got visa yesterday.her Dol was 20th April..she granted visa on 17Oct.got grant letter yestday .Iwant to hav visa.I had applied for me n my son.is dis d reason they taking time..as I applied for both of us..


Hi Kv09, I dont have any idea, y ur visa is getting delayed, but wish u get it soon. 
If you have applied through an agent, you may talk to him. 
But if u gonna call AHC, u will get their standard reply of 7-months wait, so no point.
If you have not done so far, u can try emailing ur CO and asking abt the application progress. But be very gentle in email, and ask something like,

'is there anything you can supply to them, which will assist them to take the decision'.

All the best....


----------



## kevti85

Hi Guys,

M trying to reach AHC since last week on 41221000 & pressing options 1 & 2,
But im always kept on hold on d music for half an hour & could never reach an operator,,
I tried during different times of day at 9am, 10.30am, 2.30pm, 4.30pm but no use..

Can you pls suggest any other number where i can speak to them or any specific timing if anyone was successful? Any help will be appreciated

Regards,


----------



## kv09

Vinayak555 said:


> Hi Kv09, I dont have any idea, y ur visa is getting delayed, but wish u get it soon.
> If you have applied through an agent, you may talk to him.
> But if u gonna call AHC, u will get their standard reply of 7-months wait, so no point.
> If you have not done so far, u can try emailing ur CO and asking abt the application progress. But be very gentle in email, and ask something like,
> 
> 'is there anything you can supply to them, which will assist them to take the decision'.
> 
> All the best....


Hi..thanx for ur concern.I call AHC 13days before.same thing 7months mantra...n I email my co also on 10 Oct... but she didn't reply...m fed up..sick of waiting..checking ATo everyday.but status is same . I want to talk to my senior co..sud I ask him abt my case progress.y it's delaying.or sud I wait...


----------



## Waiting4visa

miles apart said:


> Hello Waiting4visa,
> Has your partner received the visa grant email yet?? Please advise


Nope not yet now one more holiday tomorrow


----------



## kv09

Anyone granted visa yet...


----------



## neelvashi

kv09 said:


> Anyone granted visa yet...


Hi Kv09

My wife's file has been queued for final decision.

Did yr SCO ask you for more documents or something? 

Thanks


----------



## kv09

Hi neelvashi..my file sent for final checking last month..its one and a half month now..but no my sco didn't ask for any other documents..I just call AHC..same thing...wait till 7 months...m sick of dis ans ..ppl after me applied getting their visa.nd m nt..Waheguru plz...


----------



## ankita87

Hi kv09 and neelvashi my file sent for final decision in august.it's two months and six day.still I m waiting!!!!!!so don't tenced.......just relax.I m waiting since 2010...bcz my visa refused three times.


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

ankita87 said:


> Hi kv09 and neelvashi my file sent for final decision in august.it's two months and six day.still I m waiting!!!!!!so don't tenced.......just relax.I m waiting since 2010...bcz my visa refused three times.


Hiii... My file was forwarded to sco on 5th July so it's almost 4 months to come still no answer yet. Nothing we can do I guess apart from wait. 
Ankita.. Did you say refused 3 time? Why? Do they refuse partner visas????


----------



## mansi786

ankita87 said:


> Hi kv09 and neelvashi my file sent for final decision in august.it's two months and six day.still I m waiting!!!!!!so don't tenced.......just relax.I m waiting since 2010...bcz my visa refused three times.


Ankita y were ur visa refused??? On Wat basis??? And r thr any rejections in partner visa?? Do share ur experience for others to get some idea regarding visas ...


----------



## damselindistress

fountainhead said:


> Very helpful Fitsu, thanks...
> But i didnt understand this part
> 
> _There used to Assurance of Support clause in spouse visa, but it is not used any more. The whole point of asking you payslip or notice of tax assessment is to verify that you
> did not use social security entitlements (doll), in past two years. I spoke with lawyer and he said "poor are entitlement for marriage and get their wife here in Australia". This statement should be enough to clarify that residence and is individual sustainability is important than income. please find this link and you will be able to find hyperlink for all docs required._
> 
> I would seek more clarification, i will pm my id, please send over the link.....
> 
> Another thing,
> 
> Can I apply even before the marriage happen next month??


Hi fountainhead,

Most of your queries have been answered. I will add something further:

1. Name change in passport or your name in your wife's passport is not required. I never had my husband's name in my PP and it was cool. Yes some people do get troubled during PCC as the officials there are kinda dumb. What you can do is get your PCC done even before you guys get married and you can send the PCC along with your visa application. This will save a lot of time and also your wife can state that she is single in the PCC application which will be in sync with her passport details. It doesn't matter coz the PCC just states that Miss xyz daughter of abc has no criminal record which is what the AHC wants.

2. Proof of relationship - Make sure you get pics of your wedding ceremony clicked and pics with friends relatives are important. Phone bills can be printed and if you guys have been chatting/emailing those prints help a lot.
Form 888 is mandatory and you need to get them filled by minimum 2 Australian citizens/permanent residents.
Other than the form 888 you can also get statutory declarations from your parents in india about your relationship - this is optional.

3. Along with tax return papers make sure to send your salary slips too.


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

ankita87 said:


> Hi kv09 and neelvashi my file sent for final decision in august.it's two months and six day.still I m waiting!!!!!!so don't tenced.......just relax.I m waiting since 2010...bcz my visa refused three times.


Did they refused ur partner visa application??


----------



## ankita87

No guys,chilled.I get rejection in student dependent,visitor and student visa....bcz of agents mistake and my luck.I will give u all the explanation soon.now my husband is pr.so I think no chances of refusal...I m very exited for my visa grant.I waiting for the day..god bless all of us.


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

ankita87 said:


> No guys,chilled.I get rejection in student dependent,visitor and student visa....bcz of agents mistake and my luck.I will give u all the explanation soon.now my husband is pr.so I think no chances of refusal...I m very exited for my visa grant.I waiting for the day..god bless all of us.


Hi Ankita ,
thanks for your prompt reply.
Actually I was freaking out.
I had an impression that if the relationship is genuine( how people make fake claims about relationship) there is no rejection for spouse visa.
Now I am bit relaxed,.
thanks a lot.
Cheers


----------



## kv09

ankita87 said:


> Hi kv09 and neelvashi my file sent for final decision in august.it's two months and six day.still I m waiting!!!!!!so don't tenced.......just relax.I m waiting since 2010...bcz my visa refused three times.


Ankita how come..y ur visa refused....n it's 3times..which visa spouse visa..???


----------



## miles apart

Waiting4visa said:


> Nope not yet now one more holiday tomorrow


Hello Waiting4visa,
Just received the grant email  Thought i will keep you posted  Hope your partner would have also received it by now


----------



## kv09

Ok thn Ankita nt worry.u vl get visa soon...God bless all of us.n hope to get visa in October n I know v vl ....b positive...


----------



## jagha86

miles apart said:


> Hello Waiting4visa,
> Just received the grant email  Thought i will keep you posted  Hope your partner would have also received it by now


Congrats mate...


----------



## ankita87

Hey guys sory for my shocking and incomplete sentence.extremely sory...


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> Hats of to u...may u get ur visa soon.


Hey mate.. I normally call AHC once in two week.. I was informed by AHC that my file will be sent before 19 oct for the final decision.. I called them even last week... When can I call them next..? Or wait for them to mail me back..?


----------



## ankita87

Hi jagha86, I think u have to wait.I know it's not easy...m I right??hope u get visa as soon as possible..best wishes with u..good luck.


----------



## jagha86

ankita87 said:


> Hi jagha86, I think u have to wait.I know it's not easy...m I right??hope u get visa as soon as possible..best wishes with u..good luck.


Yep.. I'll guess I should & ill wait for them to call or mail me... Hoping to get visa soon.. All the best for people who are waiting for visa...


----------



## Waiting4visa

miles apart said:


> Hello Waiting4visa,
> Just received the grant email  Thought i will keep you posted  Hope your partner would have also received it by now



Congrats I am still waiting


----------



## kv09

Jagah86 v all vl get visa before diwali for sure....b positive... tomarw is a holiday...so celebrate dusshera....tomarw...for diwali just20 days left...so guys those who r around their6months...n those completed 6 months they all vl get visa before diwali in these 20days....hope for the best...


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> Jagah86 v all vl get visa before diwali for sure....b positive... tomarw is a holiday...so celebrate dusshera....tomarw...for diwali just20 days left...so guys those who r around their6months...n those completed 6 months they all vl get visa before diwali in these 20days....hope for the best...


Thnks mate..!! Waiting for the moment.. Wish UR words comes true..


----------



## fountainhead

damselindistress said:


> Hi fountainhead,
> 
> Most of your queries have been answered. I will add something further:
> 
> 1. Name change in passport or your name in your wife's passport is not required. I never had my husband's name in my PP and it was cool. Yes some people do get troubled during PCC as the officials there are kinda dumb. What you can do is get your PCC done even before you guys get married and you can send the PCC along with your visa application. This will save a lot of time and also your wife can state that she is single in the PCC application which will be in sync with her passport details. It doesn't matter coz the PCC just states that Miss xyz daughter of abc has no criminal record which is what the AHC wants.
> 
> 2. Proof of relationship - Make sure you get pics of your wedding ceremony clicked and pics with friends relatives are important. Phone bills can be printed and if you guys have been chatting/emailing those prints help a lot.
> Form 888 is mandatory and you need to get them filled by minimum 2 Australian citizens/permanent residents.
> Other than the form 888 you can also get statutory declarations from your parents in india about your relationship - this is optional.
> 
> 3. Along with tax return papers make sure to send your salary slips too.


Thanks


----------



## nehashah002

Hi friends

My dol is 27-06-2012
Co: 10-09-2012
Sco:10-09-2012
Tv granted: 10-09-2012 

I had been granted a 3 months tourist visa and am currently in Australia..
I dont know when will i be granted my spouse visa ?? Not heard from my case officer till date

Should i extend my Tv or not :confused2: .. If yes what would be the procedure for the same

Thanks


----------



## kv09

Nehashah..even I applied for tourist visa.n I also got it for three months.after spending three months now m back to India last month..nd my 6months also completed last to last week.but they didn't grant me visa yet....I was just thinking..may b I went for tourist thts y they r delaying my visa...so regarding extending ur visa.I must say wn ur file vl b snt to final decision n wn u r around ur six months than u come to India.ok.then win one month they vl grant u visa...


----------



## nehashah002

kv09 said:


> Nehashah..even I applied for tourist visa.n I also got it for three months.after spending three months now m back to India last month..nd my 6months also completed last to last week.but they didn't grant me visa yet....I was just thinking..may b I went for tourist thts y they r delaying my visa...so regarding extending ur visa.I must say wn ur file vl b snt to final decision n wn u r around ur six months than u come to India.ok.then win one month they vl grant u visa...


I dont wanna go back to india n wait again ... Thats y i m thinking of extending my TV and going to india only when my case officer tells me to be offshore .. So that once m offshore i get my visa within 15 to 20 days ..


----------



## ankita87

Holiday is so boaring........hope we all get visa grant tomorrow !!!!!!best of luck guys...


----------



## Waiting4visa

ankita87 said:


> Holiday is so boaring........hope we all get visa grant tomorrow !!!!!!best of luck guys...


At the moment it's boring no doubt good luck for tomorrow


----------



## ankita87

Thanks waitingforvisa..have received your garnt letter....


----------



## Waiting4visa

ankita87 said:


> Thanks waitingforvisa..have received your garnt letter....


Not yet counting hours , minutes, seconds and waiting for AHC office to open tomorrow and again finger crossed till AHC office close now there is pain in finger too !!!!!!!!!!!! God help us


----------



## kv09

yesss..day is about to end...i know how m passing my days..oh GOD..PLZZZZ..TOMARW PROVE TO B GOOD FOR EVERYONE..


----------



## ankita87

Yessss........guys the day is over.finger crossed again..yes waitingforvisa u r right.there is pain in finger...but what can v do???so finger crossed.....hope we get good news....


----------



## mansi786

A new day a new hope... May the goddess bless us all.. And v all meet our loved one very soon... Good luck to all ...


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

ankita87 said:


> Yessss........guys the day is over.finger crossed again..yes waitingforvisa u r right.there is pain in finger...but what can v do???so finger crossed.....hope we get good news....


Hi Ankita, 
will you be kind enough to share your experiences about your misfortune for the rejection of tourist visa and student visa.Did AHC gave any specific reason.

I wish you good luck for the good news soon.
Cheers.


----------



## ankita87

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Ankita,
> will you be kind enough to share your experiences about your misfortune for the rejection of tourist visa and student visa.Did AHC gave any specific reason.
> 
> I wish you good luck for the good news soon.
> Cheers.



Hi Kanchi_maiya,

My Dependant visa was rejected first. Then I applied for tourist & student visa, unfortunately they both got rejected and the reason stated in the letter was that "My husband is in Australia so they think I am not a genuine visitor or a student and I am going to reside with my husband". 
(During all of the above rejections, my husband was on student visa and after that on a bridging visa).
Thats it nothing else.

But now my husband got PR, so we have apply for my visa 100 with the best hopes to get it approved.

Cheers,


----------



## vivv5

Waiting4visa said:


> Not yet counting hours , minutes, seconds and waiting for AHC office to open tomorrow and again finger crossed till AHC office close now there is pain in finger too !!!!!!!!!!!! God help us


hahaha! I know exactly how you are feeling. If it was your choice, you'd help them open the office tomorrow and make breakfast for them too hahaha


----------



## Waiting4visa

vivv5 said:


> hahaha! I know exactly how you are feeling. If it was your choice, you'd help them open the office tomorrow and make breakfast for them too hahaha


Mate, I am happy to serve morning tea, bed tea and escort them to the office


----------



## Guest

ankita87 said:


> Hi Kanchi_maiya,
> 
> My Dependant visa was rejected first. Then I applied for tourist & student visa, unfortunately they both got rejected and the reason stated in the letter was that "My husband is in Australia so they think I am not a genuine visitor or a student and I am going to reside with my husband".
> (During all of the above rejections, my husband was on student visa and after that on a bridging visa).
> Thats it nothing else.
> 
> But now my husband got PR, so we have apply for my visa 100 with the best hopes to get it approved.
> 
> Cheers,


 Your applied to be added as dependent on your husbands student visa and they rejected you  what reason did they give for that? 
I'm shocked they did that and have kept you away from your husband for so long. Hope you get your spouse visa soon.


----------



## Vinayak555

Beginning of a new day and new hopes.........all d best everyone......


----------



## Waiting4visa

Good Morning Guys,
Good Luck and hope we all get some good news


----------



## miles apart

Waiting4visa said:


> Good Morning Guys,
> Good Luck and hope we all get some good news


Hello Waiting4visa,
Call AHC and ask them if the visa grant letter has been emailed?? Coz thats what we did on tuesday and they said will send it by close of business that day... Goodluck and am sure you will get it today


----------



## Waiting4visa

miles apart said:


> Hello Waiting4visa,
> Call AHC and ask them if the visa grant letter has been emailed?? Coz thats what we did on tuesday and they said will send it by close of business that day... Goodluck and am sure you will get it today


Hi Miles,
When you are planning to fly, hopefully I will get some good news today 

Thanks for advice, I will try


----------



## miles apart

Waiting4visa said:


> Hi Miles,
> When you are planning to fly, hopefully I will get some good news today
> 
> Thanks for advice, I will try


My husband is flying on Melbourne Cup day.... Dont stress you should get the grant email by today coz its the 6th working day after the visa grant... What to do we have to keep chasing...just ask them politely that you were granted visa on the 17th and wondering if the visa grant email has been sent


----------



## kv09

All the best to everyone who are waiting for their grants...
Need to ask one thing..someone applied for direct pr ..plz tell...n how long it took to have the visa grant..it's same 7months time..or it take longer for subclass 100...coz it's abt to complete 7 months for my application..n m still wwaiting..I mail my co to ask abt d progress of my case.she mail me after 13days n said that file nt for final decision..wait for final decision...wt sud I do...waiting waiting n waiting...God bless us all...


----------



## Guest

It should take the same amount of time because you actually apply for both visas in the same application regardless if you specify you are applyin for the 100/PR. It is DIAC & CO who decides which visa you qualify for and grants accordingly. Some who apply for 309 would get 100 straight away if they assess you meet the requirements. The checks & external checks for both visas are the same so 'shouldn't' take any longer.


----------



## mansi786

Any news so far????


----------



## jagha86

mansi786 said:


> Any news so far????


Nope... Waiting for the good news from morning...


----------



## kv09

Ok..thanx shel


----------



## ankita87

Hey anyone get visa......hope I get it after ahc's lunch today....just check ato..as usual information does not match....god plz help us..best of luck all of us..


----------



## ankita87

Everything will be ok??what happen guys!!!!!!.no news of all of u.all of u slipping..........finaly the day is over..no good news...what to do god..


----------



## ankita87

Hi shel,I will give u explanation soon..sory for that.u r right but v can't do anything..


----------



## kv09

No visa grant today.....ankita do u know who is ur so...


----------



## mansi786

The day is over... With it goes all our expectations for today... Gather all ur motivation and patience for tomorrow ... Good luck everyone 
Regards


----------



## kv09

Man's.v dnt hav another option...n I know our patience vl pay one day...God is here wd all of us...


----------



## springvale

Testing everyones patience here....I did contact AHC today...finalising April applicants,,,they told...I am myself only a mid june applicant..Even i cant wait....I hope i wil get before Xmas...Are we normally getting visas in 6 months time if all papers submitted together on time???Do everyone get a mail when forwarded to SCO for final decision....???
Everyone who are waiting , lets pray well together- We will be blessed.....


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

springvale said:


> Testing everyones patience here....I did contact AHC today...finalising April applicants,,,they told...I am myself only a mid june applicant..Even i cant wait....I hope i wil get before Xmas...Are we normally getting visas in 6 months time if all papers submitted together on time???Do everyone get a mail when forwarded to SCO for final decision....???
> Everyone who are waiting , lets pray well together- We will be blessed.....


HI springvale ,
what is ur CO code, 

code details can be found at 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=4
cheers,


----------



## kv09

Springvale yess ..they msg u wn they forward ur file for final checking.but sometimes they dnt ..nd yes m April applicant n waiting for visa grant.hope to get in Oct...n yes.God bless everyone..


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

HI Kevti, 
if you have a look at BVJs DOL 24/05/2012, 
Is it the genuine applicant.
It says CO requested form 80 and this applicant got visa in 130 days, If you fill form 80 u cant get visa in that short period no matter how strong ur case is??

If its genuine its good but if this is not a genuine applicant the information is somewhat misleading.
Cheers,


----------



## kevti85

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> HI Kevti,
> if you have a look at BVJs DOL 24/05/2012,
> Is it the genuine applicant.
> It says CO requested form 80 and this applicant got visa in 130 days, If you fill form 80 u cant get visa in that short period no matter how strong ur case is??
> 
> If its genuine its good but if this is not a genuine applicant the information is somewhat misleading.
> Cheers,


Hi kanchi Maiya,

As far as my knowledge goes BVJs was a genuine applicant,, I remember reading his post cos he was lucky enough to get a visa earlier which is very rare,,,
His details were updated by RMO at that point in time,, If u see the spreadsheet there are quite a few lucky ones who have recd their visa in approx 130 days like AMGN, APH1985 & others,,, So its rare but possible 

Regards,


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

:clap2:


kevti85 said:


> Hi kanchi Maiya,
> 
> As far as my knowledge goes BVJs was a genuine applicant,, I remember reading his post cos he was lucky enough to get a visa earlier which is very rare,,,
> His details were updated by RMO at that point in time,, If u see the spreadsheet there are quite a few lucky ones who have recd their visa in approx 130 days like AMGN, APH1985 & others,,, So its rare but possible
> 
> Regards,


HI Kevti ,
thank you for your information.
It makes me feel like magic might happen which lets AHC finalize the case sooner.
Hope such magic will happen to all of us.
Cheers,


----------



## mansi786

springvale said:


> Testing everyones patience here....I did contact AHC today...finalising April applicants,,,they told...I am myself only a mid june applicant..Even i cant wait....I hope i wil get before Xmas...Are we normally getting visas in 6 months time if all papers submitted together on time???Do everyone get a mail when forwarded to SCO for final decision....???
> Everyone who are waiting , lets pray well together- We will be blessed.....


Hello... I m an April applicant and I guess Acc to the forum ppl are getting visa in 6 months time if the paper work is up to date and on Tym... And my case was forwarded to SCO in aug but I wasn't notified by a e-mail.. When I called up AHC they told its forwarded for final decision to the SCO... And they told they can't even tell me the SCO's name.. And I may know the name in my grant letter .... so sometyms they email u Orelse u can call them up and ask them.. Try not to call tooo many tyms.. 
Regards


----------



## ankita87

Hi kv09,do u mean sco?no I don't know name but my file sent for final decision 17/08/.I received mail from my co..


----------



## ankita87

Hey mansi when yr file sent to sco( I mean date)?


----------



## RaghuRoopa

Guys finally the wait is over for me. I have got my Visa Grant Letter on 23rd October 2012  Yippeee . The visa was granted on 17th October 2012. 

I would like to thank valuable forum members for all the help and support.

I couldn't reply as there was no internet at home. I wish all of you the very best!


----------



## ankita87

Congrets raghuroopa!!! We all April applicants are still waiting!!!best of luck for fly..


----------



## jagha86

RaghuRoopa said:


> Guys finally the wait is over for me. I have got my Visa Grant Letter on 23rd October 2012  Yippeee . The visa was granted on 17th October 2012.
> 
> I would like to thank valuable forum members for all the help and support.
> 
> I couldn't reply as there was no internet at home. I wish all of you the very best!


Great..!!! Congrats mate..!! Happy for u mate...


----------



## Bsv

RaghuRoopa said:


> Guys finally the wait is over for me. I have got my Visa Grant Letter on 23rd October 2012  Yippeee . The visa was granted on 17th October 2012.
> 
> I would like to thank valuable forum members for all the help and support.
> 
> I couldn't reply as there was no internet at home. I wish all of you the very best!


Congrats Raghuroopa time to shop and fly and good luck for new life hey I just got a quick one did the co only ask medical and after sending medicals did they ask anything else ?did u had the interview or phone interview.did u hire immigration lawyer? I be really thank ful if u can advise me all the doubt I have thanks goodluck


----------



## Kungiboombi

RaghuRoopa said:


> Guys finally the wait is over for me. I have got my Visa Grant Letter on 23rd October 2012  Yippeee . The visa was granted on 17th October 2012.
> 
> I would like to thank valuable forum members for all the help and support.
> 
> I couldn't reply as there was no internet at home. I wish all of you the very best!



Congrats raghuroopa,
Did u chk the ato site before 17 th?
Can u let us know the status on ato.
Also , let me know how do u put the information on the site please.
I am trying daily but the answer is same , information does not match with diac.

Anyways I am next on the spreadsheet hope to get it by next week.


----------



## Waiting4visa

Again weekend is here and we hate weekends at the moment 

Hope Friday will be good for all

Good luck guys


----------



## miles apart

Kungiboombi said:


> Congrats raghuroopa,
> Did u chk the ato site before 17 th?
> Can u let us know the status on ato.
> Also , let me know how do u put the information on the site please.
> I am trying daily but the answer is same , information does not match with diac.
> 
> Anyways I am next on the spreadsheet hope to get it by next week.


Hello Kungiboombi,
If the visa has been granted and updated in DIAC, the message you will get says "You details indicate that you are eligible to apply for TFN however you have not entered Australia. Please wait until you are in Australia to apply for TFN". And once this is the status you should be getting the grant email within 5 working days. Just enter the details as asked... Good luck


----------



## ankita87

Helo Waiting for visa same here.no good news.this week is about to end.I don't know what ahc want..hope we all get visa same day.hope today is good for all of us.


----------



## kv09

Hope for the best...dnt know when that day vl come when v vl hav our grant letter...I use to check ato 2times in a day...once that status get change..that only give relief..but dun no when that vl happen.n yess weekend also came n I think on Monday also there is holiday...oh God..I was hoping to celebrate diwali wd my hubby n son together.but dnt think so that it vl happen...feeling sad..try not to think abt it..n not to feel sad.but no use...God bless us all..


----------



## ankita87

Hi kv09,don't tenced..just relex.there is no holiday on Monday!!!be happy & be positive..hope next week we all get visa.


----------



## ankita87

Hi jagha86, why yr visa delayed so much.any problem..it's almost 10 mnths right?how can they do like this??


----------



## Waiting4visa

ankita87 said:


> Helo Waiting for visa same here.no good news.this week is about to end.I don't know what ahc want..hope we all get visa same day.hope today is good for all of us.


Hi Ankita,

I think because of label free visa they are taking longer time 

Hopefully today or next week 

It's good that Id is tomorrow so no Monday holiday


----------



## jagha86

ankita87 said:


> Hi jagha86, why yr visa delayed so much.any problem..it's almost 10 mnths right?how can they do like this??


It's been 10 months & 3 days (308 days) since my DOL... Don't know why it's taking so much time.. I talked to my CO even yesterday.. Still now my file has not been forwarded to final decision.. They said they got one more internal check to be done & my file will be forward to SCO with in another 2 weeks..When I asked about the 7 month period process of the application., AHC said that if application is not processed within 7 months, then it will be considered as global processing timeline ie 12 months... Hoping to get my visa grant soon mate..


----------



## fistu

Anybody out here whose file took over 10 weeks to have case officer allocated??
Does longer time for case officer means complex application & demands more Documents?


----------



## Waiting4visa

*Visa Grant Letter*

Hi Guys,

Good news just received visa grant letter, at last wait is over hopefully many more visa grant for my friends.

Thanks for your support and company and guidance 

I will be regular here


----------



## miles apart

Waiting4visa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news just received visa grant letter, at last wait is over hopefully many more visa grant for my friends.
> 
> Thanks for your support and company and guidance
> 
> I will be regular here


Congratulations :clap2: Glad that you got it before the weekend


----------



## ankita87

Wow!!!waitingforvisa congrats!!!!that's great...happy for u.


----------



## jagha86

Waiting4visa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news just received visa grant letter, at last wait is over hopefully many more visa grant for my friends.
> 
> Thanks for your support and company and guidance
> 
> I will be regular here


Great great... Happy for u guys.... Congrats..


----------



## fistu

Waiting4visa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news just received visa grant letter, at last wait is over hopefully many more visa grant for my friends.
> 
> Thanks for your support and company and guidance
> 
> I will be regular here


congratulation...Happy for you...


----------



## kevti85

fistu said:


> Anybody out here whose file took over 10 weeks to have case officer allocated??
> Does longer time for case officer means complex application & demands more Documents?


Hi fistu,

Co allocation is now a days taking 12 weeks mostly,, Two of my friends recently recd co exactly aftr 12 weeks,, Also their Co's have only asked for Medicals & PCC,,
So i guess the longer time for case officer allocation may not be related to demanding more docs or complex application mate  Be Optimistic !!

Regards,


----------



## fistu

kevti85 said:


> Hi fistu,
> 
> Co allocation is now a days taking 12 weeks mostly,, Two of my friends recently recd co exactly aftr 12 weeks,, Also their Co's have only asked for Medicals & PCC,,
> So i guess the longer time for case officer allocation may not be related to demanding more docs or complex application mate  Be Optimistic !!
> 
> Regards,


 Kevti85,
Thank you for your prompt response...
Your information is somewhat soothing......
I was concerned as one of my friend who applied after 3 days than me got allocated last week. As you know, Uncertainty kills..
Thank you


----------



## kv09

Anyone anyone granted wd visa today..
Yakk ..!!!! Weekend sucks now.once there was a time wn I was doing job n I love Sundays n Sunday..n I use to wait for them..n I laws think that how long it take to has Saturday n Sunday as the was a holiday..but now I hate them...n now it seems as such Monday to Friday days r running...today I just check once ato .n was thinking to has good news..but no status is still same..fed up now...weekend came again..


----------



## kevti85

fistu said:


> Kevti85,
> Thank you for your prompt response...
> Your information is somewhat soothing......
> I was concerned as one of my friend who applied after 3 days than me got allocated last week. As you know, Uncertainty kills..
> Thank you



Your welcome mate,,
I totally understand cos i too experienced the same thing,,, People on this forum who lodged after me were allocated CO before me & also took more than their standard average time of 8 weeks (Earlier CO were allocated within 8 weeks)

So keep Faith 

Regards,


----------



## jagha86

DOL:- 23rd December 2011..PLACE:- Chennai. CO Assigned:-14th June 2012 < 24 weeks (rounded down) 5 months, 22 days(174 days)..> Still waiting for my file to be transferred to SCO... Yesterday My co said it maybe will be sent to SCO within 2 weeks of time.. It's been 308 days since I applied my visa., waiting for a good news from AhC.. Frustrated stressed and can't do anything about this.. Waiting & hoping for the greatest moment.. Congrats for the every1 who got their visa & all the best for the people who all are waiting... Am afraid that SCO may take more time for the process.. Any1 got any ideas.. ?


----------



## fistu

jagha86 said:


> DOL:- 23rd December 2011..PLACE:- Chennai. CO Assigned:-14th June 2012 < 24 weekos (rounded down) 5 months, 22 days(174 days)..> Still waiting for my file to be transferred to SCO... Yesterday My co said it maybe will be sent to SCO within 2 weeks of time.. It's been 308 days since I applied my visa., waiting for a good news from AhC.. Frustrated stressed and can't do anything about this.. Waiting & hoping for the greatest moment.. Congrats for the every1 who got their visa & all the best for the people who all are waiting... Am afraid that SCO may take more time for the process.. Any1 got any ideas.. ?


Given AHC itself is very unpredictable and inconsistent, it would not be wise to make assumption. Unfortunately, Your case and time you have spent is very unusual. I suppose, complaint in Global feedback unit could be a step to take at this point. There is nothing to loose on trying...... 
Your frustration is quite understandable. Lets pray for God, May that supernatural power be there to soothe your frustration...
cheers,


----------



## mlwp

kv09 said:


> Anyone anyone granted wd visa today..
> Yakk ..!!!! Weekend sucks now.once there was a time wn I was doing job n I love Sundays n Sunday..n I use to wait for them..n I laws think that how long it take to has Saturday n Sunday as the was a holiday..but now I hate them...n now it seems as such Monday to Friday days r running...today I just check once ato .n was thinking to has good news..but no status is still same..fed up now...weekend came again..


I think we are some unlucky April applicants.... Most of them who applied even after us got their visa. We are still eagerly waiting with heavy tension...
Any way i remember u too in my prayer to get our visa soonnn.........


----------



## RaghuRoopa

Bsv said:


> Congrats Raghuroopa time to shop and fly and good luck for new life hey I just got a quick one did the co only ask medical and after sending medicals did they ask anything else ?did u had the interview or phone interview.did u hire immigration lawyer? I be really thank ful if u can advise me all the doubt I have thanks goodluck


Thank you BSV! 

Yes the CO only asked for medical, after they received the medicals they never really asked me anything. No interview or phone interview. I did not hire any lawyer. We applied on our own. 

Best wishes!


----------



## kv09

mlwp said:


> I think we are some unlucky April applicants.... Most of them who applied even after us got their visa. We are still eagerly waiting with heavy tension...
> Any way i remember u too in my prayer to get our visa soonnn.........


Thanx mlwp..yess dear I think we only left..but dnt b sad..I think next week is ours..do u know abt urge sco ..my co mailed me that file sent for final decision last month.but didn't mention sco name...do u know ur sco name..


----------



## SydneySummons

*Thank You*



kevti85 said:


> Hi fistu,
> 
> Co allocation is now a days taking 12 weeks mostly,, Two of my friends recently recd co exactly aftr 12 weeks,, Also their Co's have only asked for Medicals & PCC,,
> So i guess the longer time for case officer allocation may not be related to demanding more docs or complex application mate  Be Optimistic !!
> 
> Regards,


Thank u soo much for this info.!! Evn i've completed 10 weeks now...n still CO is not allocated...I'm praying your 12 week funda is right..n I too get my CO allocated soon!
Btw, is this delay any indication to the fact that the final Visa Grant may also be delayed for us?


----------



## Narwal21

Hi i applied my wife visa on 13 april file sent on 22 aug for final decision still waiting any idea guys????when they give approval


----------



## jagha86

Narwal21 said:


> Hi i applied my wife visa on 13 april file sent on 22 aug for final decision still waiting any idea guys????when they give approval


Guess UR visa will be granted before Diwali mate..!! So be prepared to celebrate Diwali & UR visa grant... All the best for u guys..


----------



## fistu

SydneySummons said:


> Thank u soo much for this info.!! Evn i've completed 10 weeks now...n still CO is not allocated...I'm praying your 12 week funda is right..n I too get my CO allocated soon!
> Btw, is this delay any indication to the fact that the final Visa Grant may also be delayed for us?


Hi sydneysummons, 
Are u in spreads sheet? What is your DOL? 
It looks like we are on a same boat.
Cheers,


----------



## Waiting4visa

Narwal21 said:


> Hi i applied my wife visa on 13 april file sent on 22 aug for final decision still waiting any idea guys????when they give approval


Hi Narwal,

My case fd for final decision on 30th July and got visa on 17 th oct and grant mail on 26th oct so calculate from here you will find approximation I think so may be you can get earlier 

Good luck


----------



## Waiting4visa

kv09 said:


> Thanx mlwp..yess dear I think we only left..but dnt b sad..I think next week is ours..do u know abt urge sco ..my co mailed me that file sent for final decision last month.but didn't mention sco name...do u know ur sco name..


Hello,

I think calculation should be done from allotment of senior case officer


----------



## kv09

Waiting4visa said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think calculation should be done from allotment of senior case officer


My friends file sent for final decision on 20Sep n she got visa on 17th Oct...so I dnt know in which way they r calculating..mine snt on 13Sept for final check.till yet didn't get visa grant..hope to get in next week....fingers crossed...


----------



## vivv5

kv09 said:


> My friends file sent for final decision on 20Sep n she got visa on 17th Oct...so I dnt know in which way they r calculating..mine snt on 13Sept for final check.till yet didn't get visa grant..hope to get in next week....fingers crossed...


Hey Kv!
I guess your DOL and mine are similar? Did they email you themselves or did you ask them for a status?


----------



## SydneySummons

fistu said:


> Hi sydneysummons,
> Are u in spreads sheet? What is your DOL?
> It looks like we are on a same boat.
> Cheers,


Hi Fistu, yes u r right, we r in da same Boat..my DOL is 13th Aug...n m dere in the sheet as crazeepal

Hopefully, we'll get our COs assigned soon! Amen!


----------



## fistu

SydneySummons said:


> Hi Fistu, yes u r right, we r in da same Boat..my DOL is 13th Aug...n m dere in the sheet as crazeepal
> 
> Hopefully, we'll get our COs assigned soon! Amen!


Thanks Sydney Summons.
lets hope for the best. It would be good to share our experiences and make this forum richer...
cheers..


----------



## dreamzz

Hi,

CO asked for additional docs on 13th Sep and we submitted them on 11th Oct. After that CO never contacted us. How long generally it takes for CO to forward to SCO?

How can one know if the file is forwarded to SCO?

Thanks!


----------



## shankar1

hi can u update my details please ;
DOl: 20/8/12
case officer asked for medical only in 23/10/2012
CO no:09


----------



## fistu

shankar1 said:


> hi can u update my details please ;
> DOl: 20/8/12
> case officer asked for omedical only in 23/10/2012
> CO no:09


Shankar, 
it is good that you shared your details. 
Address your post to Kevti85, so that it does not go missing.
You are one of the lucky ones.
Cheers,


----------



## kv09

vivv5 said:


> Hey Kv!
> I guess your DOL and mine are similar? Did they email you themselves or did you ask them for a status?


Mine dol is 13/4/2012...m gonna talk to my co tomarw .I mail my co last week.than she mail me again that file sent for final decision.she even said..we appreciate ur patience of waiting.but no matter I vl talk to co tomarw ....


----------



## neelvashi

kv09 said:


> My friends file sent for final decision on 20Sep n she got visa on 17th Oct...so I dnt know in which way they r calculating..mine snt on 13Sept for final check.till yet didn't get visa grant..hope to get in next week....fingers crossed...


Hi kv09

What was yr friend's DOL?

Mine went for a final decision on 17th october!

Hoping to get it granted by the end of next month!

All the best for yr visa! Pretty sure you wud get it this comin week!

Regards,

Neel


----------



## mansi786

kv09 said:


> Mine dol is 13/4/2012...m gonna talk to my co tomarw .I mail my co last week.than she mail me again that file sent for final decision.she even said..we appreciate ur patience of waiting.but no matter I vl talk to co tomarw ....


Hey kv09.. Do u know when was the file sent for final decision ... U r lucky atleast ur co replies u back do humbly...I emailed my co almost 3 weeks ago and still no reply... And thr even is no direct number to talk to my co!! Good lunch fellas...May the comin week brings us happiness..


----------



## mansi786

Typo error: 
I mean good luck fellas...


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

dreamzz said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO asked for additional docs on 13th Sep and we submitted them on 11th Oct. After that CO never contacted us. How long generally it takes for CO to forward to SCO?
> 
> How can one know if the file is forwarded to SCO?
> 
> Thanks!


HI Dreamzz , which visa did ur applied fore 309 or 100. yours and mine dol is the same and I did sumit my additional documents 2 weeks ago and didnt heard from them yet.
Cheers,


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

kv09 said:


> Mine dol is 13/4/2012...m gonna talk to my co tomarw .I mail my co last week.than she mail me again that file sent for final decision.she even said..we appreciate ur patience of waiting.but no matter I vl talk to co tomarw ....


HI KV, 
what is ur CO Code, its bit unusual for the CO to reply back quickly and be nice to you and say thanks for patience.
This CO looks good.
Cheers,


----------



## charlie2509

can someone pls get me link to the spred****


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

charlie2509 said:


> can someone pls get me link to the spred****


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=9

could you please post ur details like:
date of lodgement:
CO allocated date:
Code of Case officer(CO); this can be found in spreadhseet. and 
document requested if any.

sharing of information this expact community who are in the same situations.
cheers.


----------



## kv09

neelvashi said:


> Hi kv09
> 
> What was yr friend's DOL?
> 
> Mine went for a final decision on 17th october!
> 
> Hoping to get it granted by the end of next month!
> 
> All the best for yr visa! Pretty sure you wud get it this comin week!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Neel


...

My friends dol was 20/4/2012...n she granted visa on 17Oct......got grant letter on 22Oct..n I too hope to get visa soon...


----------



## kevti85

SydneySummons said:


> Thank u soo much for this info.!! Evn i've completed 10 weeks now...n still CO is not allocated...I'm praying your 12 week funda is right..n I too get my CO allocated soon!
> Btw, is this delay any indication to the fact that the final Visa Grant may also be delayed for us?


Hi Sydney Summons,

its difficult to say or know very specifically the factors leading to delay in visa grant..Looking at the way AHC is granting visas from the spreadsheet is totally unpredictable..There has been no set pattern for visa grants. 

There are people on spreadsheet wid visa grants within 130 days, 6 mts & so on,, Jus look at the brighter side & Stay Positive..U nevr know u may be one of the lucky ones 

Regards,


----------



## kv09

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> HI KV,
> what is ur CO Code, its bit unusual for the CO to reply back quickly and be nice to you and say thanks for patience.
> This CO looks good.
> Cheers,


Dear kanchi it's nothing like dat..I mailed my co 15days back.n then after 15days wn my co didn't reply me for two weeks thn I called AHC n talked to operator n told her that my co not even replying back.than after 1hour my co replied me back..so my co is as same all r...


----------



## vivv5

kevti85 said:


> Hi Sydney Summons,
> 
> its difficult to say or know very specifically the factors leading to delay in visa grant..Looking at the way AHC is granting visas from the spreadsheet is totally unpredictable..There has been no set pattern for visa grants.
> 
> There are people on spreadsheet wid visa grants within 130 days, 6 mts & so on,, Jus look at the brighter side & Stay Positive..U nevr know u may be one of the lucky ones
> 
> Regards,



Hey I just noticed this thing on the spreadsheet.. two people who were granted a visa in 166 and 168 days respectively were only requested with medicals. That means their files were decision ready. and i also read it on the AHC website that a decision ready file takes less time to process. My file was decision ready too and there was nothing on it that we missed. So lets see if my observation is true.:ranger:


----------



## kevti85

vivv5 said:


> Hey I just noticed this thing on the spreadsheet.. two people who were granted a visa in 166 and 168 days respectively were only requested with medicals. That means their files were decision ready. and i also read it on the AHC website that a decision ready file takes less time to process. My file was decision ready too and there was nothing on it that we missed. So lets see if my observation is true.:ranger:


Hi vivv,

Hope for the Best !! May God Bless us all

Regards,


----------



## damselindistress

SydneySummons said:


> Hi Fistu, yes u r right, we r in da same Boat..my DOL is 13th Aug...n m dere in the sheet as crazeepal
> 
> Hopefully, we'll get our COs assigned soon! Amen!


Hi sydneysummons,

It usually takes anywhere between 10-12 weeks for CO to be allocated. I got my CO after exact 12 weeks of lodgment. And no there is no connection between when the CO gets allocated and the time it will take for visa grant.


----------



## vivv5

Goodluck April and May applicants! Its another working week at our doorstep.


----------



## kv09

May dis week brings smile n happiness to all of us who waiting for their visa grants...
At mlwp we two wd same dol 13/4/2012...sure to get visa dis week...God bless all of us..


----------



## jagha86

Good morning mates..!!! Wish more people get visa this week... All the best for every1....


----------



## dreamzz

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> HI Dreamzz , which visa did ur applied fore 309 or 100. yours and mine dol is the same and I did sumit my additional documents 2 weeks ago and didnt heard from them yet.
> Cheers,


Hi, Ours is 309. I think the CO will contact us if they need further documents. Do you think we should call them for an update?


----------



## ozcx_melb

Start of a new week, here's hoping us April & May applicants hear some good news this week.
If not, I'm almost tempted to lodge a complaint/suggestion email to the Dept. of Immigration in AU. Just not happy so far with the whole process

- There is no transparency in the process at all
- You are at the mercy of your CO, who mostly does not respond to your emails
- All you get from AHC Delhi, is a load of crap, it's almost as if the system is barely working !
- Why is it taking upto 5 days for them to send a Visa grant letter, wasn't label-free supposed to make things easier ?

They must ensure that we applicants & spouses get a better service, because right now its nowhere near a certain level of customer service I expect from AHC


----------



## Vinayak555

ozcx_melb said:


> Start of a new week, here's hoping us April & May applicants hear some good news this week.
> If not, I'm almost tempted to lodge a complaint/suggestion email to the Dept. of Immigration in AU. Just not happy so far with the whole process
> 
> - There is no transparency in the process at all
> - You are at the mercy of your CO, who mostly does not respond to your emails
> - All you get from AHC Delhi, is a load of crap, it's almost as if the system is barely working !
> - Why is it taking upto 5 days for them to send a Visa grant letter, wasn't label-free supposed to make things easier ?
> 
> They must ensure that we applicants & spouses get a better service, because right now its nowhere near a certain level of customer service I expect from AHC


Hi ozcx_melb,

This might be a good idea. We may also add, that why SCO take so long once the assessment is already complete by CO and file is waiting for decision. 
Why CO cannot take the decision then and there only, if he has already assessed the file.
If he can ask for more information from applicant to assess the application, why he can not take the decision.

I just feel there is lot of redundancy in processing. First CO looks at ur file and ask for information then SCO looks at ur file again and if he feels he can ask for more information. I mean what is this?

Anyone else in support of this?

I feel like :boxing: 

cheers


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

dreamzz said:


> Hi, Ours is 309. I think the CO will contact us if they need further documents. Do you think we should call them for an update?


Hi Dreamz, I think its a good idea to ring them,if its been around a months and u didnt get any update. we dont know what is happening at 
AHC , lot of crap goes there I guess, and all they say is they have too much workload.

I heard same thing when I applied for my student visa in 2006 and spouse visa in 2012,If ur under staff then hire more staff.
From what I see is their system is just ridiculous .......
Cheers,


----------



## kv09

Hi friends I just mail my co to ask about my case progress n how long it vl take to have visa.n she replied me in 8mines back that my file has been assessed completely.n it's in a Que now.same reply.I hope so to get visa dis week.fingers cross..
What u think guys sud I call AHC as I want to talk to my SCO.as co mentioned same thing wt operator use to say.so m thinking to call AHC n fforce them to connect call to SCO ..sud I or not????
M sick of waiting...


----------



## kv09

I mailed my co again now stating that if file is completely assessed than why decision is delaying.n requested her to give me my SCO name.I even said her that m confused that many applied after me getting their visa in timeframe of 6months n some even in 5.5...now let's see wt she vl reply.hope to get visa dis week.finger crossed..


----------



## kv09

My co mailed me back by saying that we are fiinalising the cases not act to Dol infact act to the file sent for final checking.n mile like sent last month n it's about to complete 2months next week.so now dnt known I vlog get my visa.feeling sad.ohGod..please please help us...


----------



## vivv5

Hey Kv 09,
did you send a decision ready file with all the documents in order? Did you hire an agent to do that? What were the docs requested by your CO?


----------



## kv09

vivv5 said:


> Hey Kv 09,
> did you send a decision ready file with all the documents in order? Did you hire an agent to do that? What were the docs requested by your CO?


My hubby n me applied ourself only.we didn't hire any agent.n my co asked me for my hubby pcc both from India n aus .n mine pcc n medical sent wd an application.


----------



## maestro93

Hi everybody,

I am from indonesia. 
First of all, my wife would like to apply subclass 309 for me and our daughter. We have been living together is almost 2 years. my daughter is 10 months old.

My wife is currently AUS permanent resident and will be expiring in the next year. And she is living in indonesia for 4 years, now we are thinking to get a new life in 
AUS together and applying subclass for me and my daughter.

We are confuse about my wife status and her job status in indonesia not in australia. Can she apply sponsorship for me and our daughter? is it possible to get a spouse visa with this status?
She was studied and lived in australia for almost 10 years.


Please advice?

Thanks a bunch.

Regards,
budy


----------



## ankita87

How r u kv09?what is yr co code?


----------



## kv09

M frustrated and sad.want to have my visa.u know wt m crying rite now.my


----------



## kv09

But I must say my co is nice.she keeps on replying today wnevr I was mailing her..co code is 4


----------



## mansi786

Hey kv09.. When was ur file sent for final decision to SCO?????


----------



## ankita87

Hey mansi when was yr file (date) sent to sco?


----------



## kv09

Mine sent on 13Sept


----------



## kv09

End of the day.anyone granted visa today..


----------



## mansi786

Ankita my file was sent to SCO for final decision on 7 aug...


----------



## mansi786

Thr shud be a column of "file sent to SCO on" in our spreadsheet ... Does anyone agree with me? Wat u think fellas?? 

Regards


----------



## mansi786

Hello ozcx... Can u plz lemme know wats ur CO code!! I guess it's 3 but in SS it's different .. Thanx

Regards


----------



## SydneySummons

damselindistress said:


> Hi sydneysummons,
> 
> It usually takes anywhere between 10-12 weeks for CO to be allocated. I got my CO after exact 12 weeks of lodgment. And no there is no connection between when the CO gets allocated and the time it will take for visa grant.


Thank u so much for the info Damsel :clap2:


----------



## SydneySummons

fistu said:


> Thanks Sydney Summons.
> lets hope for the best. It would be good to share our experiences and make this forum richer...
> cheers..


Hi Fistu,

Any news?  btw mine is a PMV not a 309 visa.... but the process should be more or less the same, I reckon.. Pls keep me posted about any news you may get about your Visa.

Cheers!


----------



## ozcx_melb

mansi786 said:


> Hello ozcx... Can u plz lemme know wats ur CO code!! I guess it's 3 but in SS it's different .. Thanx
> 
> Regards


That's the thing .. it was 3 earlier ... but after we sent requested docs ... a month later ..we get an email saying our new CO is 12 
And she has so far not replied to 4 emails that I have sent her over a month's time
Fingers crossed .. good news comes this week


----------



## VJKD

Hi Guys

My wife's visa has been granted. 

DOL - 5 April 2012
Visa Grant Date - 19 Oct 2012

She was in Australia on Tourist visa that’s why visa took extra month. You guys can check my details on spreasheet. 
Good luck all of you who are waiting and keep sharing ur thoughts

Cheers!
VJ


----------



## Waiting4visa

VJKD said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My wife's visa has been granted.
> 
> DOL - 5 April 2012
> Visa Grant Date - 19 Oct 2012
> 
> She was in Australia on Tourist visa that’s why visa took extra month. You guys can check my details on spreasheet.
> Good luck all of you who are waiting and keep sharing ur thoughts
> 
> Cheers!
> VJ



Congrats


----------



## ozcx_melb

VJKD said:


> She was in Australia on Tourist visa that’s why visa took extra month. You guys can check my details on spreasheet.
> Good luck all of you who are waiting and keep sharing ur thoughts


Congrats VJ !
So is she still in AU or has she gone back ? also did you let your CO know ?
I've heard a similar thing that Tourist Visa tends to delay the Spouse grant, but wasn't sure .. Anyways good to know .. not many April applicants left now (myself included as per spreadsheet)


----------



## Narwal21

No tourist visa didn,t affect my wife was here on tourist visa any way friends my wife granted visa on 25 oct and DOL WAS 13/4 very happy

Best of luck friends


----------



## fistu

SydneySummons said:


> Hi Fistu,
> 
> Any news?  btw mine is a PMV not a 309 visa.... but the process should be more or less the same, I reckon.. Pls keep me posted about any news you may get about your Visa.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi sydneysummons,
There is nothing new apart from elevated frustration.
Having all the anxious moment turned down, I tend to loose that anxiousness, 
I am just flat now without stimuli,
I will keep you posted as soon as my inbox is knocked.
Are you authorised receipient for correspondence ?? I mean are you able to highcomission by yourself or do you need to go via spouse. I called AHC several times, they just hang up after few minutes. Any tricks to talk to them??


----------



## jagha86

VJKD said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My wife's visa has been granted.
> 
> DOL - 5 April 2012
> Visa Grant Date - 19 Oct 2012
> 
> She was in Australia on Tourist visa that’s why visa took extra month. You guys can check my details on spreasheet.
> Good luck all of you who are waiting and keep sharing ur thoughts
> 
> Cheers!
> VJ


Congrats guys...!!!


----------



## jagha86

Narwal21 said:


> No tourist visa didn,t affect my wife was here on tourist visa any way friends my wife granted visa on 25 oct and DOL WAS 13/4 very happy
> 
> Best of luck friends


Congrats mate..!!! Happy for u guys


----------



## rajat_1

Hi,

My DOL, is 10 Sept, when can I expect a CO to be assigned.


----------



## kv09

rajat_1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My DOL, is 10 Sept, when can I expect a CO to be assigned.


U can hav co in mid of novm


----------



## fistu

kv09 said:


> U can hav co in mid of novm


New trend shows that u are unlikely to have CO allocated before 1st week of December.
Welcome to the board. I have been rowing in 11th week.
Cheers,


----------



## Rum

Narwal21 said:


> No tourist visa didn,t affect my wife was here on tourist visa any way friends my wife granted visa on 25 oct and DOL WAS 13/4 very happy
> 
> Best of luck friends


Hello Mate

Did your wife had to leave Australia before the visa be granted? So far as i understand Partner Visa cannot be granted unless you leave Australia for few days for the visa to be granted?

Cheers


----------



## Narwal21

Rum said:


> Hello Mate
> 
> Did your wife had to leave Australia before the visa be granted? So far as i understand Partner Visa cannot be granted unless you leave Australia for few days for the visa to be granted?
> 
> Cheers


She already left aus in july yes u r right they wont grant until u left aus


----------



## Rum

Thanks for the quick update ... appreciate..


----------



## venkat1987

*CO*

Not sure who is updating spreadsheet. But here is an update for me

DOL: 24/08/2012
Location : Chennai
CO allocated: 30/10/2012
Doc Requested: Evidence of contact, photos, medicals, pcc and birth certificate.

Hope to send this soon by next week.

Cheers
Venkat


----------



## fistu

venkat1987 said:


> Not sure who is updating spreadsheet. But here is an update for me
> 
> DOL: 24/08/2012
> Location : Chennai
> CO allocated: 30/10/2012
> Doc Requested: Evidence of contact, photos, medicals, pcc and birth certificate.
> 
> Hope to send this soon by next week.
> 
> Cheers
> Venkat


 Dear Venkat, 
Who is your C0, that would help as well.
Cheers,


----------



## venkat1987

Co Code: 9


----------



## fistu

venkat1987 said:


> Co Code: 9


Thanks for prompt response.
You are one of the lucky ones..


----------



## venkat1987

How do you say lucky?


----------



## fistu

SydneySummons said:


> Thank u so much for the info Damsel :clap2:


Hi Sydney summons,
Have you contacted AHC at all?
We seem to be lost...


----------



## fistu

venkat1987 said:


> How do you say lucky?


Firslty, 
perople applied on 13/08 and after that have not been allocated to case officer.
Secondly, CO 9, seem to be efficient..
Chhers..


----------



## venkat1987

Thanks mate. But still long way to go. most of them have not updated the spreadsheet. the one before me 20/8 has also got allocated. It was 10th week exactly so i think it was the right time to be picked.


----------



## kv09

Ankita ...mlwp any news...


----------



## ankita87

R u alright? No news....I think v all get visa before Diwali..hope so..best of luck.be possitive.


----------



## ankita87

Narwal21, that's great!!happy for u guys...


----------



## mansi786

ankita87 said:


> R u alright? No news....I think v all get visa before Diwali..hope so..best of luck.be possitive.


Hey Ankita .. How u been ... When was ur SCO appointed (date)


----------



## kv09

Yes m fine..


----------



## ankita87

Fine dear..how u been!!mine date is 17/08..


----------



## kv09

Yess hope to get visa before Diwali ...


----------



## Vinayak555

Hi Gys...
Some good news...just checked the TFN website....it says
"Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."

Indicating my wife has got the visa.
Haven't received the email yet. Will update as soon as I get it.
All the best..to everyone....


----------



## kv09

Vinayak555 said:


> Hi Gys...
> Some good news...just checked the TFN website....it says
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."
> 
> Indicating my wife has got the visa.
> Haven't received the email yet. Will update as soon as I get it.
> All the best..to everyone....


Congrats..wt was ur wife dol


----------



## mansi786

Vinayak555 said:


> Hi Gys...
> Some good news...just checked the TFN website....it says
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."
> 
> Indicating my wife has got the visa.
> Haven't received the email yet. Will update as soon as I get it.
> All the best..to everyone....


Congrats... Can u plzzz let us know when was ur wife's case forwarded to SCO for final decision .. Thanx


----------



## June132012

Hi vinayak,what is the date of lodgement.plz share the info.


----------



## ankita87

Hi vinayak,congrets!!!!!! Happy for u..


----------



## Vinayak555

Thanks Ankita, Kv09, Mansi, June 13 and everyone.

My wife DOL was 8th May 2012
File forwarded to SCO 13 August 2012
CO code 6
CO asked for Medicals and photos of wedding phera and with relatives.
When we initially submitted file, we did included about 10-15 photographs of wedding like Jaimala, Malgalsutra, Engagement, Welcome, Dinner party etc.

For all the newbies, if you are preparing your file and need any information or any sample documents, please don't hesitate to PM me. I will be more than happy to assist anyone, in whatever way possible for me.

My wife or myself only called AHC once, that also about 2 weeks ago. But we also got the same reply of 7 month story. So we decided not to call any-more.

Will keep you guys updated, regarding visa grant email and label free travel. But wify may not travel until end of November. . You know family matters first .


cheers


----------



## vivv5

kv09 said:


> Mine sent on 13Sept


When did you send your medicals and pcc requested by your CO? I think if we know that then I can calculate how much time they are gonna take for me as well. And don't cry. There are gonna be bright days ahead and you'll forget about these very soon


----------



## vivv5

Vinayak555 said:


> Thanks Ankita, Kv09, Mansi, June 13 and everyone.
> 
> My wife DOL was 8th May 2012
> File forwarded to SCO 13 August 2012
> CO code 6
> CO asked for Medicals and photos of wedding phera and with relatives.
> When we initially submitted file, we did included about 10-15 photographs of wedding like Jaimala, Malgalsutra, Engagement, Welcome, Dinner party etc.
> 
> For all the newbies, if you are preparing your file and need any information or any sample documents, please don't hesitate to PM me. I will be more than happy to assist anyone, in whatever way possible for me.
> 
> My wife or myself only called AHC once, that also about 2 weeks ago. But we also got the same reply of 7 month story. So we decided not to call any-more.
> 
> Will keep you guys updated, regarding visa grant email and label free travel. But wify may not travel until end of November. . You know family matters first .
> 
> 
> cheers


Hey thank you for sharing your info Vinayak! Very happy for you and your wife. Good News. Makes me happy that they are now processing May applicants :clap2:


----------



## vivv5

Kv09 I cant find your details on the spreadsheet
and Ankita, I think you need to update your details


----------



## vivv5

Vinayak555 said:


> Thanks Ankita, Kv09, Mansi, June 13 and everyone.
> 
> My wife DOL was 8th May 2012
> File forwarded to SCO 13 August 2012
> CO code 6
> CO asked for Medicals and photos of wedding phera and with relatives.
> When we initially submitted file, we did included about 10-15 photographs of wedding like Jaimala, Malgalsutra, Engagement, Welcome, Dinner party etc.
> 
> For all the newbies, if you are preparing your file and need any information or any sample documents, please don't hesitate to PM me. I will be more than happy to assist anyone, in whatever way possible for me.
> 
> My wife or myself only called AHC once, that also about 2 weeks ago. But we also got the same reply of 7 month story. So we decided not to call any-more.
> 
> Will keep you guys updated, regarding visa grant email and label free travel. But wify may not travel until end of November. . You know family matters first .
> 
> 
> cheers


Vinayak, when did you guys submit the docs requested by your CO?


----------



## jagha86

Vinayak555 said:


> Hi Gys...
> Some good news...just checked the TFN website....it says
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."
> 
> Indicating my wife has got the visa.
> Haven't received the email yet. Will update as soon as I get it.
> All the best..to everyone....


Congrats mate...


----------



## kv09

vivv5 said:


> When did you send your medicals and pcc requested by your CO? I think if we know that then I can calculate how much time they are gonna take for me as well. And don't cry. There are gonna be bright days ahead and you'll forget about these very soon


Mine medical and pcc sent wd an application.as me n my son was added as a non migrant in my husband's pr case.so wn my husband's pr case was assessed aus embassy asked my n my son medical n my pcc along wd my husband's medical n pcc .so we submitted medical and pcc along wd my spouse visa application subclass 100.


----------



## ankita87

Dear vivv5,my details are as follow. Dol:-27/04/12. Co allocate :-02/07/12. Sco:- 17/08/12 . Still waiting!.............


----------



## vivv5

ankita87 said:


> Dear vivv5,my details are as follow. Dol:-27/04/12. Co allocate :-02/07/12. Sco:- 17/08/12 . Still waiting!.............


When did you send your docs? What were the documents requested by your Co?
and thank you veryyy much!


----------



## Kungiboombi

kv09 said:


> Mine medical and pcc sent wd an application.as me n my son was added as a non migrant in my husband's pr case.so wn my husband's pr case was assessed aus embassy asked my n my son medical n my pcc along wd my husband's medical n pcc .so we submitted medical and pcc along wd my spouse visa application subclass 100.


Hey vinayak congrats,
My sco date is 18 th august .
Urs is 13th august , so great news.
Enjoy


----------



## kv09

vivv5 said:


> Kv09 I cant find your details on the spreadsheet
> and Ankita, I think you need to update your details


My details are :
DOL is 13/4/2012
Tourist visa applied on 15may of me n my son n got visa for 3months on 30th may
Went to aus in June .
Co allocated on 11June 
Docs asked in June,July and in august
Came back to India in September
Sco allocated on 13Sept
Till then to now waiting waiting waiting for visa grant.7months vl b completed on 13novm
Hope to get it before 13novm.


----------



## neelvashi

Hi Guys!

Can someone please add my details in the spreadsheet?

DOL 04/06/2012
Co App 08/08/2012
Additional Docs Husband's Indian PCC (bit unusual but that's the only thing she asked)
Sent to SCO 17/10/2012
Co Code 9

Thanks


----------



## vivv5

neelvashi said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Can someone please add my details in the spreadsheet?
> 
> DOL 04/06/2012
> Co App 08/08/2012
> Additional Docs Husband's Indian PCC (bit unusual but that's the only thing she asked)
> Sent to SCO 17/10/2012
> Co Code 9
> 
> Thanks


no medical?:confused2:


----------



## jagha86

hey guys.. :ranger: what happened to these two guys

KKD141---Applied on 12-12-2011:confused2:
stillwaiting---Appplied on 24-11-2011:confused2:

i guess they was not in the forum for a while.. do any1 knows about their update..? coz i have applied my visa on 23rd-DEC-2011.. they applied before me...  i want to know what happened to those guys.. who is updating the spreadsheet noww.? can u plz let me know mate..:confused2:


----------



## neelvashi

vivv5 said:


> no medical?:confused2:


No Mate!

everything was done before Lodging the file.

I thought it would save time but CO asked for something which is very unusual. But
i think Everyone who applied Subclass 100 were asked for Indian PCC for Sponsors.

Regards,

Neel


----------



## jagha86

hey who is updating the SS..?


----------



## kevti85

jagha86 said:


> hey who is updating the SS..?


Hi Jagha,

Im updating the SS,,,U need any help?

Regards,


----------



## jagha86

kevti85 said:


> Hi Jagha,
> 
> Im updating the SS,,,U need any help?
> 
> Regards,


hey can u update my Info in Spreadsheet..

*Dol-->*23-12-2011 chennai vfs :ranger:

*police verification-->*submitted when DOL

*co assigned & additional Documents requested-->*14th june 2012 & Medicals, Photo proofs, Birth certificate, Declarations from Parents and Friends & their ID proofs, Phone call history and Bank transactions. 


*co code-->*09

*medicals finished-->*8th july 

*requested additional documents submitted-->*27th june 

spoke to co last friday, she said my file will be sent to SCO within 2 weeks..


----------



## jagha86

jagha86 said:


> hey guys.. :ranger: what happened to these two guys
> 
> *KKD141*---Applied on 12-12-2011:confused2::confused2:
> *stillwaiting*---Appplied on 24-11-2011
> 
> i guess they was not in the forum for a while.. do any1 knows about their update..? coz i have applied my visa on 23rd-DEC-2011.. they applied before me...  i want to know what happened to those guys.. who is updating the spreadsheet noww.? can u plz let me know mate..:confused2:


I just had a look at the user *KKD141* .... his profile details are

*Last Activity: 3rd August 2012 05:35 PM
Join Date: 23rd July 2012*

I think its better to remove his/her details from spreadsheet..it is more disturbing, since their DOL is very near to me & still am waiting for my visa.. the user *stillwaiting * is still on the forum & updating their details.. so if its good to remove KKD141 u can remove their details..:confused2::confused2:

Regards,, JAG


----------



## springvale

Hi friends,
Just seeing ur quotes almost everyone has mentioned a specific date , the file being sent to SCO.....My DOL is 13/06/2012, CO-12, I spoke to my CO on 13th Oct, she told me file sent for final assessment..Just wondering is it quiet normal that i didnt get any mail saying file sent to SCO...or i will get it soon??Has anyone had mY CO..12..She is very good with me, getting prompt replies...I hv only called her twice so far....Can I expect my visa before Xmas....Thank y guys ....Hope everyone gets ur visa soon....


----------



## Kungiboombi

Hello all,

Finally ato site updated ,
Finally finally.
We r so happy.
Thank u all for the support,

Ato site updated : 30 oct 2012.

Now waiting for the visa email.

Reshma


----------



## vivv5

Kungiboombi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally ato site updated ,
> Finally finally.
> We r so happy.
> Thank u all for the support,
> 
> Ato site updated : 30 oct 2012.
> 
> Now waiting for the visa email.
> 
> Reshma


Hey Reshma!
Lovely news. I am very happy for everyone who are getting good news through ATO website. I really pray the AHC people quickly update the sites and we get good news like this


----------



## mansi786

Hello ppl... Can anyone plzzz help me out.. I already have a TFN nd ABN number.. I recently checked the ATO site and thr it is updated tht "I m eligible for TFN but I need to enter Australia" ... Does tht mean tht my visa is sanctioned..???,. Plzz help me out.. Thanx 

Regards


----------



## SydneySummons

Hello Everybody,
Please update the SS with the following details:
File name:crazeepal(can dis also be updated to SydneySummons)
DOL: 13.08.2012
CO Assign Date:30.10.2012
CO Code: 10
Docs requested: Medicals, Marriage Certificate, Wedding card, Photos and sponsor's past 3 years ATO certificate.

About the docs asked, I've a query, if anybody could please help me out with it - My marriage is not until the 8th of Dec...and I need to reply to the CO's mail within 28 days of today. The mail also mentions to avoid sending the docs in instalments.

So how do I go about it? I was thinking I would send my medicals and ATO cert and inform my CO, that I'll provide her the Marriage related stuff, once I've them.

Do you people think it's a good idea? Or will this fact delay my case?

Thank u all for your time! 

Cheers


----------



## SydneySummons

Hello Everybody,
Please update the SS with the following details:
File name:crazeepal(can dis also be updated to SydneySummons)
DOL: 13.08.2012
CO Assign Date:30.10.2012
CO Code: 10
Docs requested: Medicals, Marriage Certificate, Wedding card, Photos and sponsor's past 3 years ATO certificate.

About the docs asked, I've a query, if anybody could please help me out with it - My marriage is not until the 8th of Dec...and I need to reply to the CO's mail within 28 days of today. The mail also mentions to avoid sending the docs in instalments.

So how do I go about it? I was thinking I would send my medicals and ATO cert and inform my CO, that I'll provide her the Marriage related stuff, once I've them.

Do you people think it's a good idea? Or will this fact delay my case?

Thank u all for your time! 

Cheers


----------



## SydneySummons

fistu said:


> Hi Sydney summons,
> Have you contacted AHC at all?
> We seem to be lost...


Hey Hi Fistu, I dint need to contact them, I just got my CO allocated today!


----------



## SydneySummons

Another Update: My PMV was promptly changed to 309 visa, as soon as I made the request to my good CO! so relieved!  
I noticed the SS is already updated with my details... really prompt action! Great Job! maybe you would like to add this info as well against my entry.

Cheers,


----------



## vivv5

Today seems like a very efficient day for people on this forum


----------



## jagha86

mansi786 said:


> Hello ppl... Can anyone plzzz help me out.. I already have a TFN nd ABN number.. I recently checked the ATO site and thr it is updated tht "I m eligible for TFN but I need to enter Australia" ... Does tht mean tht my visa is sanctioned..???,. Plzz help me out.. Thanx
> 
> Regards


Hey even I already have Tfn.. In the ato website it says am ineligible to apply TFN & I do not hold a visa.. I guess UR visa is granted... Did u check ATO website before..? If yes what message u got..?


----------



## mansi786

jagha86 said:


> Hey even I already have Tfn.. In the ato website it says am ineligible to apply TFN & I do not hold a visa.. I guess UR visa is granted... Did u check ATO website before..? If yes what message u got..?


Hey I dint chck the ATO website before... Today was the first Tym I chcked.. Coz I Neva knew tht I can chck, as I already have a TFN nd ABN.... Hope so its granted... Now it's hard to pass this nite and call AHC Tom morning ... And confirm the news ... Nyways Thanx for the reply.. 

Regards


----------



## damselindistress

maestro93 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am from indonesia.
> First of all, my wife would like to apply subclass 309 for me and our daughter. We have been living together is almost 2 years. my daughter is 10 months old.
> 
> My wife is currently AUS permanent resident and will be expiring in the next year. And she is living in indonesia for 4 years, now we are thinking to get a new life in
> AUS together and applying subclass for me and my daughter.
> 
> We are confuse about my wife status and her job status in indonesia not in australia. Can she apply sponsorship for me and our daughter? is it possible to get a spouse visa with this status?
> She was studied and lived in australia for almost 10 years.
> 
> 
> Please advice?
> 
> Thanks a bunch.
> 
> Regards,
> budy


Hi maestro,

I think your wife will need to first seek employment in Aus and move there while you and your daughter apply for 309. She needs to have enough proof of being able to support you financially when you move to Australia. They will need docs like employment certificate etc from your wife as she will be your sponsor and she needs to basically first move to Australia for you to join her there on a 309.


----------



## damselindistress

mansi786 said:


> Thr shud be a column of "file sent to SCO on" in our spreadsheet ... Does anyone agree with me? Wat u think fellas??
> 
> Regards


A column with that field won't be helpful as most applicants aren't informed of a date when their file is sent for final decision.

Also whenever I have spoken to the AHC or my CO they have always maintained that unless your case is complicated, the visa grant date is only linked to your date of lodgment and not to the date when it is sent for final decision.


----------



## damselindistress

SydneySummons said:


> Hello Everybody,
> Please update the SS with the following details:
> File name:crazeepal(can dis also be updated to SydneySummons)
> DOL: 13.08.2012
> CO Assign Date:30.10.2012
> CO Code: 10
> Docs requested: Medicals, Marriage Certificate, Wedding card, Photos and sponsor's past 3 years ATO certificate.
> 
> About the docs asked, I've a query, if anybody could please help me out with it - My marriage is not until the 8th of Dec...and I need to reply to the CO's mail within 28 days of today. The mail also mentions to avoid sending the docs in instalments.
> 
> So how do I go about it? I was thinking I would send my medicals and ATO cert and inform my CO, that I'll provide her the Marriage related stuff, once I've them.
> 
> Do you people think it's a good idea? Or will this fact delay my case?
> 
> Thank u all for your time!
> 
> Cheers


Hi SydneySummons,

Yours was a PMV and you got it converted to a 309 which is why you will have to submit the marriage certificate. If there is any way in which you can get married in the court before the December wedding it will fulfill the marriage certificate need. Also photos clicked of a court marriage suffice if you are getting married as per special marriage act (which is basically just a court marriage and not as per hindu marriage rituals).
Else the only option left with you will be to submit the requested documents in December. Your file in this case will not be forwarded to the SCO unless it is complete in all aspects. I think this might delay your visa but since there is a queue at the SCO desk in any case (approx 2-3 months waiting time) I am not sure how much will this delay at your end, affect your grant date.


----------



## jagha86

mansi786 said:


> Hey I dint chck the ATO website before... Today was the first Tym I chcked.. Coz I Neva knew tht I can chck, as I already have a TFN nd ABN.... Hope so its granted... Now it's hard to pass this nite and call AHC Tom morning ... And confirm the news ... Nyways Thanx for the reply..
> 
> Regards


Yep.. Better call them.. But I think better u don't tell them about ATO website.. Just call like to check UR status mate... All the best mate.. Wish u got UR visa already..


----------



## jagha86

damselindistress said:


> A column with that field won't be helpful as most applicants aren't informed of a date when their file is sent for final decision.
> 
> Also whenever I have spoken to the AHC or my CO they have always maintained that unless your case is complicated, the visa grant date is only linked to your date of lodgment and not to the date when it is sent for final decision.


Oh really..? Visa grant is linked only to the DOL and not to the date when it is sent to FINAL DECISION..? Are u sure about this mate... If yes, thts great..


----------



## RockMeOn

SydneySummons said:


> Hello Everybody,
> About the docs asked, I've a query, if anybody could please help me out with it - My marriage is not until the 8th of Dec...and I need to reply to the CO's mail within 28 days of today. The mail also mentions to avoid sending the docs in instalments.
> 
> So how do I go about it? I was thinking I would send my medicals and ATO cert and inform my CO, that I'll provide her the Marriage related stuff, once I've them.
> 
> Cheers


Actually you have confused me a bit! To get it right - You applied for Prospective Marriage Visa (as you are not married), but later on your requested your CO to convert it into Partner Visa (309) - but how can it be possible when you are not even married? To apply for Partner Visa (309) you will need to give them a date when you got married (NOT when you will be marrying).

So if in case your visa is not PMV but the Partner Visa - you obviously need to give them your wedding card, pics and marriage registration certificate. So now the question is - how will you provide them Marriage Certificate, Wedding Card back dated?

Probably you haven't explained your case really well, or I have misunderstood you completely!


----------



## deeps_vivek

Hi Guys,

Deeps here (spread sheet name)...as per ATO Message (*Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.*"

So I believe its the visa has been granted...

Grand Date - 30th Oct 2012
DOL - 28th may 2012
SCO Allocated - 21st Aug 2012

In total 155 days approx 5 months...

Very releived now....Good luck to all the guys...this forum has been quite helpful in preparing full visa documentation without any mistakes and not forgetting any related documents.

Regards
Deepthi Vivek


----------



## VJKD

ozcx_melb said:


> Congrats VJ !
> So is she still in AU or has she gone back ? also did you let your CO know ?
> I've heard a similar thing that Tourist Visa tends to delay the Spouse grant, but wasn't sure .. Anyways good to know .. not many April applicants left now (myself included as per spreadsheet)


Hi

she had to leave Aus so she went back to India. I emailed copy of ticket to CO and called them when she reached India. Delay was not from AHC side. she left 2 week after CO offshore email and then they took another two week that was basically delay.

Cheers.


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

deeps_vivek said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Deeps here (spread sheet name)...as per ATO Message (*Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.*"
> 
> So I believe its the visa has been granted...
> 
> Grand Date - 30th Oct 2012
> DOL - 28th may 2012
> SCO Allocated - 21st Aug 2012
> 
> In total 155 days approx 5 months...
> 
> Very releived now....Good luck to all the guys...this forum has been quite helpful in preparing full visa documentation without any mistakes and not forgetting any related documents.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Deepthi Vivek


Hi Mate congrats, 
its awesome that people start getting their visa in 5 months time.
did u apply for any expemptions or just the normal procedure?? which visa did u applied fo r309/100??
cheers,


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

mansi786 said:


> Hello ppl... Can anyone plzzz help me out.. I already have a TFN nd ABN number.. I recently checked the ATO site and thr it is updated tht "I m eligible for TFN but I need to enter Australia" ... Does tht mean tht my visa is sanctioned..???,. Plzz help me out.. Thanx
> 
> Regards


congratulation Mansi, 
as far as I know once u leave australia, your tfn will collapse as these two are interrelated . if its showing ur elligible to apppply...........then I am pretty sure its a good news.
congrarts againa.
cheers.


----------



## ankita87

Dear jagha, I think there is no exactly pettern for visa grant.no dol and no sco allocate date!!bcz I m april applicant.waiting for the visa.as per forum may applicant get visa.and my file sent to sco 17 aug.some ppl before me and after me there file sent to sco get there visa almost..I m not argu on that just explain it.hope we all get idea from this.so dont misunderstand this guys..I m very happy for all who get there visa..congrets to all..


----------



## ankita87

Hey mansi I wish definitely u have some good news.congrets for that.


----------



## deeps_vivek

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Mate congrats,
> its awesome that people start getting their visa in 5 months time.
> did u apply for any expemptions or just the normal procedure?? which visa did u applied fo r309/100??
> cheers,


Hi Kanchi_Maiya,

I just applied through normal procedure but just made sure that my documentation was perfect and provided them all details upfront with just medicals and pcc being left over. Followed it up with case officer probably every 3 weeks. And I have applied for 309 / 100

This forum has helped me immensely in preparing documentation. Prepared a detailed check list reading through the forum and the spread sheet. Different case officers ask different documents. So i made up the check list and sent everything upfront that is possible from my end.

Let me know if you have any further quireis

Regards
Vivek


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

deeps_vivek said:


> Hi Kanchi_Maiya,
> 
> I just applied through normal procedure but just made sure that my documentation was perfect and provided them all details upfront with just medicals and pcc being left over. Followed it up with case officer probably every 3 weeks. And I have applied for 309 / 100
> 
> This forum has helped me immensely in preparing documentation. Prepared a detailed check list reading through the forum and the spread sheet. Different case officers ask different documents. So i made up the check list and sent everything upfront that is possible from my end.
> 
> Let me know if you have any further quireis
> 
> Regards
> Vivek


Hi deeps,
thanks for ur prompt reply.
just wondering if it is good to keep in contact with case officer, do they take it negatively or its helpful for the assessment.
cheers,


----------



## ozcx_melb

Good News everyone !!

Finally! Some good news on the last day of the month, been checking ATO TFN for a week now 
And just checked it ... woohooo !! 

*Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.*

Lets see how long the visa grant email takes now 

DOL: 18/4/2012
Grant (TFN Check): 31/10/2012


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

ozcx_melb said:


> Good News everyone !!
> 
> Finally! Some good news on the last day of the month, been checking ATO TFN for a week now
> And just checked it ... woohooo !!
> 
> *Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.*
> 
> Lets see how long the visa grant email takes now
> 
> DOL: 18/4/2012
> Grant (TFN Check): 31/10/2012


contrats mate, 
what visa class was it and what was the documents asked .
It looks like you excedded 28 days limit to submit the required documents from the spreadsheet.
Cheers,


----------



## ankita87

Hi ozcx. Congrets!!happy for u guys.


----------



## ozcx_melb

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> contrats mate,
> what visa class was it and what was the documents asked .
> It looks like you excedded 28 days limit to submit the required documents from the spreadsheet.
> Cheers,


Subclass 309/100
docs requested: PCC & Medical
yup we had to take an extension for extra 30 days, but we ended up submitting the docs within 40 days total (PCC took time, thanks to Passport Seva Kendra jerks who insisted that she has Spouse name on her passport, and only way to do that was a new Passport ) 

now the wait for email begins .. wish the waiting ends soon .. and good luck to all waiting .. hope this Diwali gives us good news


----------



## mansi786

Hello ppl... Here comes the good news... Finally the wait is over.. Called AHC Nd got the news... Visa granted on 30 October and will get my grant letter in 5 workin days... Thanx for all the support ppl... Tht do mean a lot 

Regards


----------



## kv09

Congrats to all grant visa..enjoy..n good luck to all of us who waiting..
Mlwp have got any news....????


----------



## deeps_vivek

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi deeps,
> thanks for ur prompt reply.
> just wondering if it is good to keep in contact with case officer, do they take it negatively or its helpful for the assessment.
> cheers,


There is nothing wrong in writing an email to CO but email him / her as though you are asking for some information....like i asked can i apply for visitors visa or some other thing....so the question is indirect...and then you can ask them further ...that just out of curiosity asking about my visa status...


----------



## SydneySummons

RockMeOn said:


> Actually you have confused me a bit! To get it right - You applied for Prospective Marriage Visa (as you are not married), but later on your requested your CO to convert it into Partner Visa (309) - but how can it be possible when you are not even married? To apply for Partner Visa (309) you will need to give them a date when you got married (NOT when you will be marrying).
> 
> So if in case your visa is not PMV but the Partner Visa - you obviously need to give them your wedding card, pics and marriage registration certificate. So now the question is - how will you provide them Marriage Certificate, Wedding Card back dated?
> 
> Probably you haven't explained your case really well, or I have misunderstood you completely!


Hi RockMeOn, So good to hear from you. How have u been? 
About my case, yes I'm not married yet, but when I told my CO, that my partner is coming to India end of next month and our parents want us to get married here,instead of Australia and could she convert my PMV to 309. She promptly made the change and asked for the necessary docs as per the 309 visa now, and no longer PMV.
And I dont intend to provide any back-dated docs etc., I intend to provide my original docs once we are married.
But the only thing is I probaly cant do it within the 28 days time-frame..I needed your advise in this..whether it's a good idea to send my medicals & ato now and inform the CO, that i"ll send my marriage docs within anoder 15 days or so?

Hope i've explained myself better this time.

Regards,


----------



## mlwp

*hi*



kv09 said:


> Congrats to all grant visa..enjoy..n good luck to all of us who waiting..
> Mlwp have got any news....????


No I'm having the same status . My visa is still processing ....


----------



## ankita87

Hi kv09,congrets for god's gift!!


----------



## Vinayak555

vivv5 said:


> Vinayak, when did you guys submit the docs requested by your CO?


Hi vivv5,

We submitted the additional docs on 1st of August. 

cheers


----------



## Vinayak555

Kungiboombi said:


> Hey vinayak congrats,
> My sco date is 18 th august .
> Urs is 13th august , so great news.
> Enjoy


Hi Kungiboombi,

thanks and I think ur visa will also come within this week, if they have 
everything what they are looking for. All the best!!!!! Ur CO track record is better than mine anyway 

cheers


----------



## Vinayak555

Kungiboombi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally ato site updated ,
> Finally finally.
> We r so happy.
> Thank u all for the support,
> 
> Ato site updated : 30 oct 2012.
> 
> Now waiting for the visa email.
> 
> Reshma


Congrats Kungiboombi....I didnt see ur this post when replying to previous one...anyway...good luck for ur future...n enjoy Oz living...


----------



## kv09

ankita87 said:


> Hi kv09,congrets for god's gift!!


Thanx dear...want to have visa.I think I vl get after 7months only..God plz help us..


----------



## newonw98

please share ATO website link


----------



## newonw98

deeps_vivek said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Deeps here (spread sheet name)...as per ATO Message (*Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.*"
> 
> So I believe its the visa has been granted...
> 
> Grand Date - 30th Oct 2012
> DOL - 28th may 2012
> SCO Allocated - 21st Aug 2012
> 
> In total 155 days approx 5 months...
> 
> Very releived now....Good luck to all the guys...this forum has been quite helpful in preparing full visa documentation without any mistakes and not forgetting any related documents.
> 
> Regards
> Deepthi Vivek


please share ATO website link


----------



## ozcx_melb

newonw98 said:


> please share ATO website link


Here you go (probably should also add this to the spreadsheet)
https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

FarAwayFromYou said:


> That's strange. Bcoz my file sent to sco on 5th July but still waiting. Dol is 1st may..
> 
> Confused!!


HI mate, 
dont worry and dont be confussed. 
It has bee well proved that the AHC system is just random , with low level of customer service and untransparent service delivery.
AHC doesnt have Australian service delivery standards.
cheers.


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> HI mate,
> dont worry and dont be confussed.
> It has bee well proved that the AHC system is just random , with low level of customer service and untransparent service delivery.
> AHC doesnt have Australian service delivery standards.
> cheers.


Thanks for that Kanchi Maiya. I am loosing my long held patience now however I know there is nothing really we can do but wait for it. My file was pretty much upfront including Pcc and medical. Co has not ask any additional document and forwarded to sco still I am waiting now. I agree with you. It's really really poor customer service. "People's feeling is none of our business". In addition of their punch line " people are our business" 

Peace out,
FarAwayFromPatience


----------



## kv09

Friends just wanted to share it.I mailed my co on Monday stating that my dol is 13/4/2012 nd i didnt get visa yet.and ppl who applied after my DOl they getting visa.than she mail me back that my file is completely assessed nd que for final checking.then I mail her if ny case is completely assessed then y m not granting visa.than she mail me that v r finalising cases not acc to dol.v r granting visa to see the date from file sent to sco.then I mail her that if it's like that then my file sent to sco on 13Sept n I didn't granted visa yet.and my friends file sent to sco on 20Sep n she granted visa on 17October .than my co mail me that every case is different.
So acc to dis we can say that we don't know how AHC ppl doing work.so we just have to wait wait n wait....


----------



## kv09

Friends from last expat members I have heard one thing that many members did mail to global I'd regarding their visa status n some ppl complained regarding co n all.n they got visa wd in 2-3days nd some got in some hours.wt u think about it.
Jagha I think u sud mail to global I'd...may b it works for u...


----------



## maestro93

damselindistress said:


> Hi maestro,
> 
> I think your wife will need to first seek employment in Aus and move there while you and your daughter apply for 309. She needs to have enough proof of being able to support you financially when you move to Australia. They will need docs like employment certificate etc from your wife as she will be your sponsor and she needs to basically first move to Australia for you to join her there on a 309.



Hi damselindistress,

thank you for your advice.
I hope everything will be ok.


----------



## RockMeOn

SydneySummons said:


> Hi RockMeOn, So good to hear from you. How have u been?
> About my case, yes I'm not married yet, but when I told my CO, that my partner is coming to India end of next month and our parents want us to get married here,instead of Australia and could she convert my PMV to 309. She promptly made the change and asked for the necessary docs as per the 309 visa now, and no longer PMV.
> And I dont intend to provide any back-dated docs etc., I intend to provide my original docs once we are married.
> But the only thing is I probaly cant do it within the 28 days time-frame..I needed your advise in this..whether it's a good idea to send my medicals & ato now and inform the CO, that i"ll send my marriage docs within anoder 15 days or so?
> 
> Hope i've explained myself better this time.
> 
> Regards,



Hi! I am well and hope the same for you...

I would highly recommend to get in touch with your CO (either by phone or by email) and clarify whether it's okay not to provide the requested docs within that time frame - not just that - but explain to your CO that you are NOT married yet. If she has converted your visa from PMV to 309, then I am sure she knows what she is doing - so nothing to worry I believe. But just for your own peace of mind, get in touch with her and clarify your doubts!

If I were you, I would send email to her explaining something like - Dear Ms. <CO Name> as you'd rem that after a brief conversation with you (may be put a date if you rem), we converted our Visa from PMV to 309. As part of the required documents, I received an email from you requesting more documents that includes - <list all the docs she has requested>, I am happy to provide <this and that> within 28 days, but as you know I am not married yet so I am unable to provide you with my marriage certificate until 5 weeks <may be put a tentative date here>. 

Please advise my course of action, should I send all the documents together after receiving my marriage certificate or is it okay to send the available docs now and Marriage Cert. on the later date?

And blah blah blah - of course you will write a proper email. I am just telling you what should be added to avoid any confusion later on!


I hope that helps a bit?

All the best,
R


----------



## Kungiboombi

Called vfs to check the status, application is granted.
And the processing rtime ti send the email is 3 working days.
So might get the email by Monday or also tomorrow.


----------



## gagandeep.puri

Hi Guys,

Just a quick query on the current time line for allocation of case officer. My wife applied for 309 on 09-Sep-2012 and the CO has not been allocated yet. 

Is there a way to contact someone to get these time lines?

Thanks!!


----------



## kv09

New month new hope...AHC plz grant us visa....


----------



## Always*and*Forever

deeps_vivek said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Deeps here (spread sheet name)...as per ATO Message (*Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.*"
> 
> So I believe its the visa has been granted...
> 
> Grand Date - 30th Oct 2012
> DOL - 28th may 2012
> SCO Allocated - 21st Aug 2012
> 
> In total 155 days approx 5 months...
> 
> Very releived now....Good luck to all the guys...this forum has been quite helpful in preparing full visa documentation without any mistakes and not forgetting any related documents.
> 
> Regards
> Deepthi Vivek


Hi,

Congratulation for your visa…

My case also forwarded on 21st aug and my co is atul but still no reply from him… wish this week will get good news.

What is your visa subclass?

Thanks & Regard,


----------



## Kungiboombi

gagandeep.puri said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick query on the current time line for allocation of case officer. My wife applied for 309 on 09-Sep-2012 and the CO has not been allocated yet.
> 
> Is there a way to contact someone to get these time lines?
> 
> Thanks!!



Below is the process.

1. Study the visa site , and make a list of documents to be submitted
2. Fill in the documents , and check the check list for additional documents.
3. Make a copy of all the documents u will submit to vfs
4. Take a look at the spreadsheet for list fo documents .
5. Submit to visa office and be prepared to wait for 6 months or also submit tourist visa with the app,ication and prepare to get the tv after the co is allocated that si. Two months time.
6. Ucan just wait till the co is not allocated , do some yoga, gym, swim, work.
7. Oncetheco is allocated mostly they will ask for original pcc and medicals .
8. Do it immediately and submit it.
9. Now again wait, don't call them again and again, patiently wait,
Again do gym, swim, work, travel .
10. If u apply for tv tell ur co theat u r going to Australia .
11. Co will ask u to be out of aus once the final decision of ur application si to be done.
12. Come back or go to some ore country nz or Fiji and wait.

Patient wait is the best thing to do, don't call them and trouble them again and again
It delays the process of other visas and ultimately ur visa.

Only call if something really immediate..


----------



## gagandeep.puri

Kungiboombi said:


> Below is the process.
> 
> 1. Study the visa site , and make a list of documents to be submitted
> 2. Fill in the documents , and check the check list for additional documents.
> 3. Make a copy of all the documents u will submit to vfs
> 4. Take a look at the spreadsheet for list fo documents .
> 5. Submit to visa office and be prepared to wait for 6 months or also submit tourist visa with the app,ication and prepare to get the tv after the co is allocated that si. Two months time.
> 6. Ucan just wait till the co is not allocated , do some yoga, gym, swim, work.
> 7. Oncetheco is allocated mostly they will ask for original pcc and medicals .
> 8. Do it immediately and submit it.
> 9. Now again wait, don't call them again and again, patiently wait,
> Again do gym, swim, work, travel .
> 10. If u apply for tv tell ur co theat u r going to Australia .
> 11. Co will ask u to be out of aus once the final decision of ur application si to be done.
> 12. Come back or go to some ore country nz or Fiji and wait.
> 
> Patient wait is the best thing to do, don't call them and trouble them again and again
> It delays the process of other visas and ultimately ur visa.
> 
> Only call if something really immediate..


This is quiet elaborate. Thanks for that.

Now, I am planning to get my wife here for the December vacation so that we can go travelling around Australia. She did not apply for the tourist visa with her application. Now does she have to wait for CO to be allocated? Or can she apply for TV right away? I read it on iimi website that cutoff date for TV for December holiday season is 2nd November.


----------



## kv09

I call AHC today.person who talk to me said that just wait for some weeks.I said my DOl is 13/4/2012 and my seven months r about to complete so wn can I have my visa.he said may b before 13novm or may b after that.now wt sud I do rather than wait...oh God..plz help us...
Mlwp got ny news..has u contact ur co or sco or call AHC...


----------



## SydneySummons

RockMeOn said:


> Hi! I am well and hope the same for you...
> 
> I would highly recommend to get in touch with your CO (either by phone or by email) and clarify whether it's okay not to provide the requested docs within that time frame - not just that - but explain to your CO that you are NOT married yet. If she has converted your visa from PMV to 309, then I am sure she knows what she is doing - so nothing to worry I believe. But just for your own peace of mind, get in touch with her and clarify your doubts!
> 
> If I were you, I would send email to her explaining something like - Dear Ms. <CO Name> as you'd rem that after a brief conversation with you (may be put a date if you rem), we converted our Visa from PMV to 309. As part of the required documents, I received an email from you requesting more documents that includes - <list all the docs she has requested>, I am happy to provide <this and that> within 28 days, but as you know I am not married yet so I am unable to provide you with my marriage certificate until 5 weeks <may be put a tentative date here>.
> 
> Please advise my course of action, should I send all the documents together after receiving my marriage certificate or is it okay to send the available docs now and Marriage Cert. on the later date?
> 
> And blah blah blah - of course you will write a proper email. I am just telling you what should be added to avoid any confusion later on!
> 
> 
> I hope that helps a bit?
> 
> All the best,
> R


As always thank u so much for your sound advise. :clap2:That is exactly how we were also planning to proceed, once i"m done with my medicals, I'm going to mail her as per yuor advise..and see how it goes from there.
Thanks again fro your time.

Cheers,
S


----------



## mlwp

kv09 said:


> I call AHC today.person who talk to me said that just wait for some weeks.I said my DOl is 13/4/2012 and my seven months r about to complete so wn can I have my visa.he said may b before 13novm or may b after that.now wt sud I do rather than wait...oh God..plz help us...
> Mlwp got ny news..has u contact ur co or sco or call AHC...


No dear.....


----------



## vivv5

Happy November everyone!


----------



## vivv5

Any good news today?


----------



## kv09

No good news yet...hope dis diwali brings happiness to all of us.


----------



## vivv5

kv09 said:


> No good news yet...hope dis diwali brings happiness to all of us.


It will, it will. you should be patient kv09. my agent says emailing them too often irritates them and they delay it more. so be patient. they cant deny you a visa, its your legit right.


----------



## kv09

vivv5 said:


> It will, it will. you should be patient kv09. my agent says emailing them too often irritates them and they delay it more. so be patient. they cant deny you a visa, its your legit right.


Thanx dear.yess now I won't call them.vla call them after 20days if I didn't get visa..but I wish before diwali I sud get it...Waheguru bless all of us


----------



## fistu

Hi Kevti,
would you please update in spreadsheet.
Finally, it frustrating long wait for CO allocation is over, 
CO code 11,
date allocated 01/11/2012.
Docs requested. wedding CD, central ceremony photo. Medical & PCC.
Thanks


----------



## satyams

Hi Folks

I am in a tricky situation. pls help

Yesterday i have received invitation for applying Visa - 189. In EOI, my status is 'Engaged' but later i got married which was not updated in EOI. Now i would like to make family visa for 189.

Is it possible to make application for family visa -189 and explain to CO the situation or i have lost the opportunity to use my invitation.

Guys please share your thoughts

Thanks
satyam Sadhu


----------



## ankita87

Hi mlwp, what is your subclass?


----------



## kv09

Subclass matters ...???


----------



## SydneySummons

fistu said:


> Hi Kevti,
> would you please update in spreadsheet.
> Finally, it frustrating long wait for CO allocation is over,
> CO code 11,
> date allocated 01/11/2012.
> Docs requested. wedding CD, central ceremony photo. Medical & PCC.
> Thanks


Hey Fistu,

Hearty Congratulations to you!!

Cheers,
S


----------



## gagandeep.puri

gagandeep.puri said:


> This is quiet elaborate. Thanks for that.
> 
> Now, I am planning to get my wife here for the December vacation so that we can go travelling around Australia. She did not apply for the tourist visa with her application. Now does she have to wait for CO to be allocated? Or can she apply for TV right away? I read it on iimi website that cutoff date for TV for December holiday season is 2nd November.


Any one?


----------



## vivv5

gagandeep.puri said:


> Any one?


Hey!
I just want to warn you before hand. My husband and I applied for my Travel Visa a few weeks after we applied for visa 309. My TV was rejected and they took good 45 days to announce that decision. It was really frustrating, almost depressed me. Make sure you prepare for something like that if that happens in your case. I will pray it wont happen with you though.


----------



## vivv5

Wishing a very Happy KarvaChaut to the wives who are waiting without their husbands. I feel you all and wish love to everyone.
Happy KC


----------



## kv09

vivv5 said:


> Wishing a very Happy KarvaChaut to the wives who are waiting without their husbands. I feel you all and wish love to everyone.
> Happy KC


Thanx dear...Happy karwachauth to u too.and to all wives who been eagerly waiting to b wd their better half..God bless all of us...have a great day.


----------



## fistu

fistu said:


> Hi Kevti,
> would you please update in spreadsheet.
> Finally, it frustrating long wait for CO allocation is over,
> CO code 11,
> date allocated 01/11/2012.
> Docs requested. wedding CD, central ceremony photo. Medical & PCC.
> Thanks


*MY wife was interviewed for 25 minutes, .*.


----------



## fistu

SydneySummons said:


> Hey Fistu,
> 
> Hearty Congratulations to you!!
> 
> Cheers,
> S


\
thank you sydney summons, 
there is a long wait to go. 
My wife was interviewed as well.
how are u going with your docs??
keep posting..
cheers..


----------



## fistu

Expat forum has iPhone application as well. It is of ease to excess..Just making sure everyone is aware of bonus...


----------



## ankita87

Hi all of u.good Friday to all.best of luck for today.hope we all get visa today..again weekend comes here!!!


----------



## jagha86

It is 316 days... here comes the weekend again :spit:...  hope every1 get our visa soon...


----------



## fistu

Hi, 
I am here in the need of experienced hands.
My wife was contacted by CO yesterday as the first correspondence from AHC.
She was interviewed for about 25 minutes. We did court marriage where we obliviously had no photographs. We also did a marriage ritual at home and did small function at hall.
The purpose of doing a function on hall was solely to socially expose our relationship.
All rituals which is also called central ceremony was done at home very informally with no photographs. We have photo and video of small function but that does not show ritual like FERA.
Now case officer is asking us photo and video of central ceremony which we don't have. 
I think he was bit confused because of two dates, one for function and one of court marriage.
I believe we are stronger from special marriage act view however it is bit mixed up having both.
Please suggest me what would be my course of action. ??
There was discussion related to study and other activities during interview. 
CO did not mention any explicit information other than central ceremony. He also told that pics are more like engagement rather than wedding. How would I defend this statement in appropriate manner ???
Your input would be highly appreciated..
Thanking you


----------



## mlwp

*hi*



ankita87 said:


> Hi mlwp, what is your subclass?


Mine is 309/100


----------



## ankita87

Thanks mlwp.when your file sent to sco?


----------



## Kungiboombi

Grant Email received.....


----------



## Vinayak555

Kungiboombi said:


> Grant Email received.....


Congrats....I am still waiting for my wife's email confirmation .
But hey who stops me from planning trip etc...:clap2: 

Have you checked airlines and baggage allowance?
Via agent, I inquired abt thai and malaysian. They are giving 20 & 25 respectively.

Does anyone have idea how to go about 40Kg baggage allowance.
I was under the assumption, that when u travel first time with one-way ticket and on migrant/student visa, u automatically gets 40Kg with all airlines. But it seems this is not true.

Any advises guys :confused2:


----------



## jagha86

Kungiboombi said:


> Grant Email received.....


Congrats mate..!!


----------



## fountainhead

Hi Expats,

For, Form 888 - is there a time for how long the person filling the form has to know me as a friend.

I have a housemate and we have known each other as friend for 3 months, he knows about my relation as I talk to him often about us.

Since I have just known him for 3 months, can I get form 888 filled from him. Does it make application weaker or stronger. But most people in Perth I know for 5-6 months, then how does it work.

Thanks


----------



## fistu

fountainhead said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> For, Form 888 - is there a time for how long the person filling the form has to know me as a friend.
> 
> I have a housemate and we have known each other as friend for 3 months, he knows about my relation as I talk to him often about us.
> 
> Since I have just known him for 3 months, can I get form 888 filled from him. Does it make application weaker or stronger. But most people in Perth I know for 5-6 months, then how does it work.
> 
> Thanks


I think requirement of acquaintance is at least a year.
Double check on the info sheet that comes with 888 form.


----------



## RockMeOn

Vinayak555 said:


> Congrats....I am still waiting for my wife's email confirmation .
> But hey who stops me from planning trip etc...:clap2:
> 
> Have you checked airlines and baggage allowance?
> Via agent, I inquired abt thai and malaysian. They are giving 20 & 25 respectively.
> 
> Does anyone have idea how to go about 40Kg baggage allowance.
> I was under the assumption, that when u travel first time with one-way ticket and on migrant/student visa, u automatically gets 40Kg with all airlines. But it seems this is not true.
> 
> Any advises guys :confused2:


Contact Singapore Airlines, they give 40 KG on one way ticket regardless of the fact that its your first visit or not. Contact them directly - not via agent.

I did the same


----------



## silentobs

Your assumption is right. Singapore Airlines (and Malaysian I think) gives 40kg checkin allowance if you book a one-way ticket. You do not have to do anything additional to get this. You could just book the ticket online, which is what I've done.



Vinayak555 said:


> Congrats....I am still waiting for my wife's email confirmation .
> But hey who stops me from planning trip etc...:clap2:
> 
> Have you checked airlines and baggage allowance?
> Via agent, I inquired abt thai and malaysian. They are giving 20 & 25 respectively.
> 
> Does anyone have idea how to go about 40Kg baggage allowance.
> I was under the assumption, that when u travel first time with one-way ticket and on migrant/student visa, u automatically gets 40Kg with all airlines. But it seems this is not true.
> 
> Any advises guys :confused2:


----------



## Greenflower

Hi I am new in this forum.. I wonder any june applicant here in this thread as my DOL - 5 june 2012 and on 8th oct. I got the mail that my visa is queued for final decision .. Any one knows how much time it will take more ???


----------



## vivv5

Greenflower said:


> Hi I am new in this forum.. I wonder any june applicant here in this thread as my DOL - 5 june 2012 and on 8th oct. I got the mail that my visa is queued for final decision .. Any one knows how much time it will take more ???


Hey there! You might wanna look at the spreadsheet this forum has created. It will give you an insight on people that are granted with a visa (Blue highlight) and people that are waiting for a visa. Just look at it and you'll prolly get an idea. If your DOL is 5th June, I am thinking this month or starting next month will give you a decision. What is the code for your CO? What were the documents asked / when was the CO assigned and when did you submit them? 

Here's the link https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=9


----------



## Greenflower

vivv5 said:


> Hey there! You might wanna look at the spreadsheet this forum has created. It will give you an insight on people that are granted with a visa (Blue highlight) and people that are waiting for a visa. Just look at it and you'll prolly get an idea. If your DOL is 5th June, I am thinking this month or starting next month will give you a decision. What is the code for your CO? What were the documents asked / when was the CO assigned and when did you submit them?


Hey thanks....My CO code is 2... My CO was assigned on 8 Aug and CO asked for the PCC,Medical, Income tax records of my husband and some more pictures of our togetherness and I submitted them on 17 Aug And Got acknowledgement on 21 Aug for documents...


----------



## vivv5

Greenflower said:


> Hey thanks....My CO code is 2... My CO was assigned on 8 Aug and CO asked for the PCC,Medical, Income tax records of my husband and some more pictures of our togetherness and I submitted them on 17 Aug And Got acknowledgement on 21 Aug for documents...


Oh thats nice. I am one month behind you and I hope you get your visa soon! Keep in touch here on this forum.  goodluck.


----------



## Greenflower

vivv5 said:


> Oh thats nice. I am one month behind you and I hope you get your visa soon! Keep in touch here on this forum.  goodluck.



Fingers crossed...  Sure, this forum is really helpful... Thanks...


----------



## vivv5

Greenflower said:


> Fingers crossed...  Sure, this forum is really helpful... Thanks...


I also think you should write down your info for the spreadsheet here.. for everyone else.


----------



## Greenflower

vivv5 said:


> I also think you should write down your info for the spreadsheet here.. for everyone else.


Yup I will do that for sure.....


----------



## neelvashi

Greenflower said:


> Yup I will do that for sure.....


Hi Greenflower!

My wife's file was lodged on 04/06/12 and went for a final decision on 17/10/12

Both of us are pretty close! keep me updated if you hear any updates!

Regards

Neel


----------



## fountainhead

fistu said:


> I think requirement of acquaintance is at least a year.
> Double check on the info sheet that comes with 888 form.


I am really not sure about this. 

Theres nothing on form 888, someone needs to help me if they have read somewhere anything on this.

How much time i need to know the person who is making stat declaration for me in form 888.

Please advice.

Thanks.


----------



## ozcx_melb

fountainhead said:


> I am really not sure about this.
> 
> Theres nothing on form 888, someone needs to help me if they have read somewhere anything on this.
> 
> How much time i need to know the person who is making stat declaration for me in form 888.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks.


Its a safe assumption that it should be at least a year, since the box has got "Years" as the timeframe that the witness has known the person 
You can always call the Dept. of Immigration to get a clarification I guess


----------



## fountainhead

ozcx_melb said:


> Its a safe assumption that it should be at least a year, since the box has got "Years" as the timeframe that the witness has known the person
> You can always call the Dept. of Immigration to get a clarification I guess


Thanks for reply.

Hi All,

Does it add any weight on the case if you have Autralian PR/citizen do it.

Or like stated in their guidelines, its pretty much similar to getting a stat dec done from various friends in India.

Is there any adv/disadv.

Thanks.


----------



## ozcx_melb

It has to be either a PR or Citizen, personally I don't think it matters, could be either, but if you can get a citizen to do it might "look better"

It is also the department’s policy that the person
completing this statutory declaration form:
• know both the Partner class visa applicant and their sponsor
and the history of their relationship;
• be aged 18 years or over; and
• be an Australian citizen or Australian permanent resident.
Evidence of the person’s Australian citizenship or Australian
permanent resident status must be attached to this form (for
example, a certified copy of the birth certificate, Australian
passport or passport containing a permanent visa). Such
evidence must show the current name of the person making
the declaration.


----------



## kv09

New month, new week, new day begins....
Good luck to everyone ..hope to get our visa soon....
God bless all of us...


----------



## June132012

Hi kevti ,plz update info

Dol-13 june2012
Co-20august2012
Docs sent-1sept 

On 11sept. i email my case officer to know if any other document needed.she replied that your file is completely assesed and in Q for final checkin .once checkin have been done ,decision will be made.

After that i never email co.i will be happy if i get visa in six months time frame,,,,,hope tourist visa will not affect.............at present i am in aus and departing country on 12 november,becoz of tourist visa expiry....................god bless.......its wonderful to see when someone get visa,,,,,,,i will be very happy for u JAGHA,,,when u ll get good news.


----------



## June132012

so my file has been send for final decision on 10 sept,i think............


----------



## Greenflower

neelvashi said:


> Hi Greenflower!
> 
> My wife's file was lodged on 04/06/12 and went for a final decision on 17/10/12
> 
> Both of us are pretty close! keep me updated if you hear any updates!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Neel


yea.. for sure....  thanks..


----------



## Vinayak555

Hi Guys...finally received the visa grant email this morning.

Kevti please update the following information

DOL - 8 May 2012
CO assigned - 24 July 2012
CO code - 6
File queued for final decision - 13 August 2012
TFN status updated - 30 October 2012
Email received - 2 November 2012

Visa letter also indicates no need for visa label on passport.

All the best to everyone who are waiting for visa.....

Special thanks to moderators of this forum, including RockmeOn & Kevti.
Good on you guys...
will keep visiting and posting on this forum from time to time...


----------



## springvale

June13 said:


> Hi kevti ,plz update info
> 
> Dol-13 june2012
> Co-20august2012
> Docs sent-1sept
> 
> On 11sept. i email my case officer to know if any other document needed.she replied that your file is completely assesed and in Q for final checkin .once checkin have been done ,decision will be made.
> 
> After that i never email co.i will be happy if i get visa in six months time frame,,,,,hope tourist visa will not affect.............at present i am in aus and departing country on 12 november,becoz of tourist visa expiry....................god bless.......its wonderful to see when someone get visa,,,,,,,i will be very happy for u JAGHA,,,when u ll get good news.


Hi,
I am also a june 13 lodged applicant...my co 12....the\\\I was told my file has been sent for final assessment during oct 15 2012,,,,Expecting to get in 6 months time....I feel happy that i found someone who lodged in the same date...thank u


----------



## venkat1987

*Medicals*

Hi guys,

With Medicals in Chennai, the hospital has told that results will be posted to AHC delhi and wont be given to the person. But the case officer in email has asked to send all documents together. How does it work in other place?

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## rajat_1

Do I need a PCC for my son as well. He is not even 5.

Also pls tell me the medical forms which I need to fill.


----------



## vivv5

venkat1987 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> With Medicals in Chennai, the hospital has told that results will be posted to AHC delhi and wont be given to the person. But the case officer in email has asked to send all documents together. How does it work in other place?
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat


You have to send your medical tests receipt and pcc and whatever docs asked together.


----------



## vivv5

rajat_1 said:


> Do I need a PCC for my son as well. He is not even 5.
> 
> Also pls tell me the medical forms which I need to fill.


What did your case officer advise you?


----------



## vivv5

A friend of mine told me that he got to know through DIAC that AHC found 2-3 fraudulent cases for visa 309. They are now taking extra precautions to grant visas by checking in thoroughly. I don't know how true this fact is, just thought of letting everyone know.


----------



## vivv5

:focus: And goodluck to everyone


----------



## kv09

rajat_1 said:


> Do I need a PCC for my son as well. He is not even 5.
> 
> Also pls tell me the medical forms which I need to fill.


Rajat even my son is of 3yrs n no pcc done for him ..but yes medical done for both of us..


----------



## ravidhanda

June13 said:


> so my file has been send for final decision on 10 sept,i think............


gud luck

i want to ask one question
how they contact when co assigned?
by mail or by telephone??


----------



## SydneySummons

ravidhanda said:


> gud luck
> 
> i want to ask one question
> how they contact when co assigned?
> by mail or by telephone??


Hi Ravidhanda,

CO calls you up and then mails you with the required additional docs.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
S


----------



## SydneySummons

fistu said:


> \
> thank you sydney summons,
> there is a long wait to go.
> My wife was interviewed as well.
> how are u going with your docs??
> keep posting..
> cheers..


Hi Fistu,

I wasn't really interviewed as such..was just asked a few basic questions like my DOB, highest qualification & company of employment.

About my docs...I'm a little confused, as you may've read... we are yet to be married, so I may not be able to send all the required docs at one go.

Need to mail my CO, explaining my situation and lets see what she has to suggest.

Please keep me posted,about how you guys are proceeding with your docs etc.

Cheers,
S


----------



## shankar1

*hey*



venkat1987 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> With Medicals in Chennai, the hospital has told that results will be posted to AHC delhi and wont be given to the person. But the case officer in email has asked to send all documents together. How does it work in other place?
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat


hey venkat,
panel doctors send medical via online, so we dont have to worry about sending medicals once u visited the panel doctors.
If case officer has asked u other documents u need to send other documents together .
have fun..


----------



## fistu

Thanks Sydney summons,
She was asked few questions as well. 
We are sending documents this week.
I read your story and was bit mixed up.
Will you able to go to 300 PMV again?
that would be good if that is reversible.
keep posting.
cheers,


----------



## ozcx_melb

Grant email received late yesterday 
DOL: 18/04/2012
TFN Check: 30/10/2012
Grant Email received: 5/11/2012

After waiting till 2pm, I called AHC yesterday around 3pm IST, and after my insistence the girl tells me that she will "notify the concerned dept. to email the grant letter urgently", and voila around 4:30pm IST, I got the email !

Hopefully it helps someone around here
Good luck to all applicants


----------



## June132012

To ravidhanda,
Co contacted me via email.gud luck


----------



## 309/100

venkat1987 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> With Medicals in Chennai, the hospital has told that results will be posted to AHC delhi and wont be given to the person. But the case officer in email has asked to send all documents together. How does it work in other place?
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat


Hi Venat

I am planning to get my medical done in Chennai too. Could you please tell me where you had your medicals and how earliest your had an appointment?

I think you could have done e-health that must have expedited your file.


----------



## ravidhanda

June13 said:


> To ravidhanda,
> Co contacted me via email.gud luck


thanks for the reply


----------



## kv09

Anyone got visa till yet..


----------



## vivv5

Hello people!
My husband took a status check and my CO said they are waiting for my medical clearance. Does anyone know how long does that take? Its already been a month. So that means after she receives it, she's gonna queue my file for a decision and thats gonna take another month or two? Yelp!:confused2:


----------



## kv09

Wait sucks..its so irritating..God help..


----------



## ankita87

Hey kv09,u r right.I m waiting till this week after that I m going to apply for tv after mid November.it's not a right way.but I can't wait anymore.


----------



## Always*and*Forever

Has anyone actually had a spouse visa rejected?


----------



## Always*and*Forever

kv09 said:


> Ankita but I dnt think now it's rite time to apply for tv as v r April applicants n m sure AHC vl clear all April applicants in November.so just wait till end of novm .otherwise talk once to ARC or mail ur co that u want to apply for tv.then wtevr ur co vl reply..u go acc to that.



Please remember to use correct English. It is WE not v and RIGHT not rite for example.  
It is against forum rules to use text language.


----------



## ankita87

Hi dear,I have already done all this.just thinking about that.don't tenced.we all get visa in November.so take it easy.


----------



## kv09

God bless everyone......


----------



## ankita87

Hi always*And*forever.spouse visa rejection is possible!!have you any idea?I think there is no rejection in spouse visa.m I right?


----------



## Always*and*Forever

ankita87 said:


> Hi always*And*forever.spouse visa rejection is possible!!have you any idea?I think there is no rejection in spouse visa.m I right?


Im under the opinion that any visa application can be denied, even spouse visa applications. Case officers and the Australia Immigration Department is especially good at finding fake visa applicants, so not all visa applications are granted.


----------



## fistu

Always*and*Forever said:


> Has anyone actually had a spouse visa rejected?


I was wanting to know as well. 
I have never heard one. I don't think they can unless it is fake. 
I don't think anyone would fake their wife, would they??


----------



## Always*and*Forever

Some people will do anything to get into Australia and because of these people, those of us who are genuine, have to go through a longer process.



fistu said:


> I was wanting to know as well.
> I have never heard one. I don't think they can unless it is fake.
> I don't think anyone would fake their wife, would they??


----------



## ankita87

Hi kv09 and always*and*forever.both of you are right guys.don't get tenced.we all get our visa before Diwali sure..so just relax.be positive.good luck for today.


----------



## mystikmaestro

Hi friends Ankita n nv09 I m also April applicant and i am also waiting for final decision


----------



## ankita87

Hi mystikmaestro,what is your dol,and when was your file sent to sco?plz post your detail.Good luck for today.


----------



## kv09

mystikmaestro said:


> Hi friends Ankita n nv09 I m also April applicant and i am also waiting for final decision


Hi welcome to forum wts ur DOl ..


----------



## mystikmaestro

Dol 24 April 2012 ,co 25 June,sco 12 September final decision waiting...


----------



## mystikmaestro

I dont know how long it ll take ...


----------



## rajat_1

Waiting for CO assignment since 10th Sept............hahhhh


----------



## Komal89

Hii guys

Just an additional information to my case... My application was forwarded to the final case officer on 12th October.. No email intimation though... Came to know when i called them up today..

Kevti please update this in the spreadsheet...

Hoping to get the visa real soon now... Fingers crossed...


----------



## mystikmaestro

Hey guys somebody plez send me the link of spreadsheet


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

mystikmaestro said:


> Hey guys somebody plez send me the link of spreadsheet


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=9

What is the code of your co and what were the documents requested. The code of co can be found under the heading instructions in the provided spreadsheet.
cheers.


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

Komal89 said:


> Hii guys
> 
> Just an additional information to my case... My application was forwarded to the final case officer on 12th October.. No email intimation though... Came to know when i called them up today..
> 
> Kevti please update this in the spreadsheet...
> 
> Hoping to get the visa real soon now... Fingers crossed...


Hi Komal,
did you actually receive any call from your CO as you mentioned earlier that you missed the call from you CO, if yes what did she ask??
Cheers.


----------



## kevti85

Komal89 said:


> Hii guys
> 
> Just an additional information to my case... My application was forwarded to the final case officer on 12th October.. No email intimation though... Came to know when i called them up today..
> 
> Kevti please update this in the spreadsheet...
> 
> Hoping to get the visa real soon now... Fingers crossed...



Hi Guys,

My SCO Assigned date - 26-Oct-12.. No email intimation but i just called AHC & they informed me about it...
Thanks Komal for updating cos i called AHC only after reading ur post 

Regards,


----------



## rinz

*update my spreadsheet*

I applied for tourist visa on 16/10/2012 and it got approved on 30/10/2012.
And i had a call from my co.(code 11) today and he asked for additional documents communication proof and pcc.
plz update my spreadsheet.


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

kevti85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My SCO Assigned date - 26-Oct-12.. No email intimation but i just called AHC & they informed me about it...
> Thanks Komal for updating cos i called AHC only after reading ur post
> 
> Regards,


Hi Kevti , when did you submit additional documents?
Cheers


----------



## kevti85

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Kevti , when did you submit additional documents?
> Cheers


Hi,

My medicals were uploaded On 06-oct by the medical centre directly on Ahc site.Rest of the documents(refer spreadsheet) received by AHC on 11-Oct-12

Regards,


----------



## vivv5

kevti85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My medicals were uploaded On 06-oct by the medical centre directly on Ahc site.Rest of the documents(refer spreadsheet) received by AHC on 11-Oct-12
> 
> Regards,


Hey Kevti!
Thats good news. I am wondering how long is it gonna take them to fwd my case to the SCO. My co said she hasn't received my medical clearance yet. It sucks!


----------



## kevti85

vivv5 said:


> Hey Kevti!
> Thats good news. I am wondering how long is it gonna take them to fwd my case to the SCO. My co said she hasn't received my medical clearance yet. It sucks!


hi Vivv,

When have you done your medicals? Where? Was it done through e-health?

Regards,


----------



## vivv5

kevti85 said:


> hi Vivv,
> 
> When have you done your medicals? Where? Was it done through e-health?
> 
> Regards,


I got my medicals done on the 26th Sep. They were ehealth and were uploaded directly. Somehow I think all the cases that are under CO code 10 takes longer time. She told my husband she is still waiting for my 'medical clearance'. I really don't know what that means. Someone told me the medicals are usually sent to Adelaide and then they get a cleared from there! 
Well, its all so frustrating really "sigh"!


----------



## kevti85

vivv5 said:


> I got my medicals done on the 26th Sep. They were ehealth and were uploaded directly. Somehow I think all the cases that are under CO code 10 takes longer time. She told my husband she is still waiting for my 'medical clearance'. I really don't know what that means. Someone told me the medicals are usually sent to Adelaide and then they get a cleared from there!
> Well, its all so frustrating really "sigh"!


Hi vivv5,

I think Medical Clearance has nothing to do with CO..
As far as i know, Yes it does go to the Health/Medical Operation Centre of Australia for clearance once its uploaded on ehealth... It generally takes a month for getting clearance but im not sure 
Dont get frustrated but do keep a check on the medical clearance thing..See if you can get details from the Medical Centre about when they uploaded your reports on ehealth...My medical results were uploaded on ehealth after a week of me undergoing them..

Regards,


----------



## vivv5

kevti85 said:


> Hi vivv5,
> 
> I think Medical Clearance has nothing to do with CO..
> As far as i know, Yes it does go to the Health/Medical Operation Centre of Australia for clearance once its uploaded on ehealth... It generally takes a month for getting clearance but im not sure
> Dont get frustrated but do keep a check on the medical clearance thing..See if you can get details from the Medical Centre about when they uploaded your reports on ehealth...My medical results were uploaded on ehealth after a week of me undergoing them..
> 
> Regards,


Do you know a way to get in touch with them? Would be really helpful ! Thanks for the tip


----------



## vivv5

vivv5 said:


> Do you know a way to get in touch with them? Would be really helpful ! Thanks for the tip


]
Oh i misunderstood you. I think the report was uploaded on the 27th itself.


----------



## dreamzz

We completed the medicals on 19th Sep and submitted additional documents on 11th October. 

Almost a month after submitting addtional documents, I emailed my CO yesterday enquiring if my file is sent to SCO or pending for additional documents.

Our CO replied, they have received the documents, will process them and give an update.


----------



## fistu

kevti85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My medicals were uploaded On 06-oct by the medical centre directly on Ahc site.Rest of the documents(refer spreadsheet) received by AHC on 11-Oct-12
> 
> Regards,


Hi Kevti,
I noticed you were asked phera photos as well. I am thinking of providing explanation for not having those. I wonder how you responded to phera photos?
are there any special Documents that can be substitute for Phera photos?
Your input would be of assistance.:confused2::confused2:
Thanks.


----------



## nehashah002

Hello everyone !!
According to my observation i think they are clearing files Based on the order files have been forwarded to SCO. Files that have been send to SCO in august are being cleared at the moment .. Correct me if i m wrong !!!!


----------



## gagandeep.puri

rajat_1 said:


> Waiting for CO assignment since 10th Sept............hahhhh


Same here.. waiting for CO assignment since 9th Sep


----------



## kv09

nehashah002 said:


> Hello everyone !!
> According to my observation i think they are clearing files Based on the order files have been forwarded to SCO. Files that have been send to SCO in august are being cleared at the moment .. Correct me if i m wrong !!!!


Yes my co told me this thing only that they are clearing files as they sent to sco .but my friends file sent on 20Sept to sco and she granted visa on 17Oct. N now she is in aus with her hubby .lucky one.mine file sent on 13Sept to sco.don't know how long they will take.


----------



## fistu

rinz said:


> I applied for tourist visa on 16/10/2012 and it got approved on 30/10/2012.
> And i had a call from my co.(code 11) today and he asked for additional documents communication proof and pcc.
> plz update my spreadsheet.


Hi Rinz, 
I wonder if you were interviewed as well.
we have same CO, and probably it can be effective sharing experiences.
Did u actually liaise with CO before applying tourist visa??
Thanks,


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

nehashah002 said:


> Hello everyone !!
> According to my observation i think they are clearing files Based on the order files have been forwarded to SCO. Files that have been send to SCO in august are being cleared at the moment .. Correct me if i m wrong !!!!


Hi Neha, 
In my case, file forwarded to sco on 5th July. Unfortunately still waiting.


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi Neha,
> In my case, file forwarded to sco on 5th July. Unfortunately still waiting.


Hi Far Away fromyou,
what subclass you applied for 309 or 100.?

From what I have heard and saw, if you applied for 100 and you have a kids it seems to take longer than other cases.I think AHC has to get clearance for both the spouse and the kids and apparently it takes more time for clearance for kids than spouse which makes no sense to me.
cheers.


----------



## kv09

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Far Away fromyou,
> what subclass you applied for 309 or 100.?
> 
> From what I have heard and saw, if you applied for 100 and you have a kids it seems to take longer than other cases.I think AHC has to get clearance for both the spouse and the kids and apparently it takes more time for clearance for kids than spouse which makes no sense to me.
> cheers.


Are you sure.? As I had applied for 100 and hav kid too.my seven months vl b completing on 13novm.how long more they want to delay...


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

kv09 said:


> Are you sure.? As I had applied for 100 and hav kid too.my seven months vl b completing on 13novm.how long more they want to delay...


Hi KV09,
I am not 100% sure how AHC operates but if you have a look at the processing time for spouse and kids , kids visa processing time is more than spouse which is the most stupid policy of AHC, since kids dont have PCC clearance and they are fit than adult.

If you analyze the forum, Ankita, you and other have applied for 100 and they have kids as well and they are approaching 7 months limit whereas other people who have appplied for 309 has been granted visa already within 6 months.

But the good side of subclass 100 is that global timeline is 8 months for 100 and `12 months for 309, so if you applied for 100 AHC cannot take more than 8 months as its the deadline set by australian government for 100.

But the problem is there is no transparency in AHC processing , though the spouse has been added as non migrating dependent and had cleared medical and health with their spouse PR they shouldnt take more time .

I really cant figure out how they operate.

Cheers,


----------



## kevti85

vivv5 said:


> Do you know a way to get in touch with them? Would be really helpful ! Thanks for the tip


Hi vivv5,

I was actually going through the other threads on the forums to knw if i can chk the status of my medicals online(Specially paper applications & for subclass 309/100) but i couldnt find anything though my search wasnt thorough..So You can check any other thread on the forum & try

Regards,


----------



## fistu

I wonder if we have anybody in this forum married through special marriage act. I mean court marriage, instead of traditional Hindu marriage. If so, what was documentation like?


----------



## kevti85

fistu said:


> Hi Kevti,
> I noticed you were asked phera photos as well. I am thinking of providing explanation for not having those. I wonder how you responded to phera photos?
> are there any special Documents that can be substitute for Phera photos?
> Your input would be of assistance.:confused2::confused2:
> Thanks.


Hi Fistu,

I submitted pheras photos since it was specifically asked & i had them..
In my view you should straight ask the CO for the alternative to Pheras fotos & submit wat he/she wants so it wud help ur file process smoothly..Even if u assume some other evidence could suffice, it is actually on the Co assumption of wat she thinks is the right evidence for the file.

I have Pm u the link to Partner Visa chklist released by AHC in Aug..You can go through the same..Do let me know if you need any help

Regards,


----------



## Komal89

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Komal,
> did you actually receive any call from your CO as you mentioned earlier that you missed the call from you CO, if yes what did she ask??
> Cheers.


No... My CO apparently does not reply to mails  Hence i called them up the following week. I told the operator my situation about how i had missed her call and also updating her that i had sent my medicals.. She checked with the CO and the CO confirmed that she didn't have any questions for me and the call was just an introductory call from her side.. the operator also said that my medicals had also cleared :clap2:


----------



## nehashah002

kv09 said:


> Yes my co told me this thing only that they are clearing files as they sent to sco .but my friends file sent on 20Sept to sco and she granted visa on 17Oct. N now she is in aus with her hubby .lucky one.mine file sent on 13Sept to sco.don't know how long they will take.


Oh is it !! Hopefully u will get it soon in that case.. My file was forwarded to SCO on 10 th sept.


----------



## Komal89

kevti85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My SCO Assigned date - 26-Oct-12.. No email intimation but i just called AHC & they informed me about it...
> Thanks Komal for updating cos i called AHC only after reading ur post
> 
> Regards,


My pleasure Kevti... I hope we both get our visas real soon now... You think we may get it by end of December? :confused2:
Also i got my medicals done the very next day that is 27th September.. No additional documents were asked... So it must have reached the AHC roughly by October 1st or 3rd.. You can update this too


----------



## nehashah002

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi Neha,
> In my case, file forwarded to sco on 5th July. Unfortunately still waiting.


Oh tats sad !! God knows how this system works


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Far Away fromyou,
> what subclass you applied for 309 or 100.?
> 
> From what I have heard and saw, if you applied for 100 and you have a kids it seems to take longer than other cases.I think AHC has to get clearance for both the spouse and the kids and apparently it takes more time for clearance for kids than spouse which makes no sense to me.
> cheers.


Hi

I applied for 309/100 and I don't have kids. But no idea why they delay.


----------



## kevti85

Komal89 said:


> My pleasure Kevti... I hope we both get our visas real soon now... You think we may get it by end of December? :confused2:
> Also i got my medicals done the very next day that is 27th September.. No additional documents were asked... So it must have reached the AHC roughly by October 1st or 3rd.. You can update this too


Hi Komal,

Fingers Crossed,, I really expect the visa grant by Dec'12 end.
Lets hope for the Best 

Regards,


----------



## fistu

kevti85 said:


> Hi Fistu,
> 
> I submitted pheras photos since it was specifically asked & i had them..
> In my view you should straight ask the CO for the alternative to Pheras fotos & submit wat he/she wants so it wud help ur file process smoothly..Even if u assume some other evidence could suffice, it is actually on the Co assumption of wat she thinks is the right evidence for the file.
> 
> I have Pm u the link to Partner Visa chklist released by AHC in Aug..You can go through the same..Do let me know if you need any help
> 
> Regards,


Thank you Kevti,
Today my wife send the additional lot of documents which includes stat declaration, explanation, affidavits from parents, and CD of small function. Would I be making smart move if I wait for a week or so to email CO and seek correspondence.
Thank you for you PM.
Cheers,


----------



## kevti85

fistu said:


> Thank you Kevti,
> Today my wife send the additional lot of documents which includes stat declaration, explanation, affidavits from parents, and CD of small function. Would I be making smart move if I wait for a week or so to email CO and seek correspondence.
> Thank you for you PM.
> Cheers,


Hi Fistu,
Your welcome Mate..
I suggest you should mail the Co informing the list of documents you have sent today, your inability to submit the feras fotos with reasons & asking for 
alternative set of documents to avoid unnecessary delay.

Regards,


----------



## kv09

Thanx neha..n hope for the best..everyone should get visa soon.


----------



## fistu

kevti85 said:


> Hi Fistu,
> Your welcome Mate..
> I suggest you should mail the Co informing the list of documents you have sent today, your inability to submit the feras fotos with reasons & asking for
> alternative set of documents to avoid unnecessary delay.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Kevti,
sounds great..
cheers,


----------



## ankita87

Hi kanchi_maiya, First of all I have no kids.there is no exactly petern for visa grant.i think in ahc 309/100 both have same time is 7mnths.as per forum jagha is still waiting.how is it possible!!!!only few April applicants are waiting.I hope we get it before Diwali.best of luck for your visa and waiting actually...hope you get it soon.best wishes with you..


----------



## kv09

ankita87 said:


> Hi kanchi_maiya, First of all I have no kids.there is no exactly petern for visa grant.i think in ahc 309/100 both have same time is 7mnths.as per forum jagha is still waiting.how is it possible!!!!only few April applicants are waiting.I hope we get it before Diwali.best of luck for your visa and waiting actually...hope you get it soon.best wishes with you..


Yes hope for the best...


----------



## mystikmaestro

ankita87 said:


> Hi kanchi_maiya, First of all I have no kids.there is no exactly petern for visa grant.i think in ahc 309/100 both have same time is 7mnths.as per forum jagha is still waiting.how is it possible!!!!only few April applicants are waiting.I hope we get it before Diwali.best of luck for your visa and waiting actually...hope you get it soon.best wishes with you..


I agree with u hope we ll get visa soon...


----------



## ankita87

Hey guys anyone has file number like osf2012/.when I applied my file number is just 2012/...but when I mailed my co last week and she replied me with this changes.anyone tell me that what is the meaning of OSF?


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

ankita87 said:


> Hi kanchi_maiya, First of all I have no kids.there is no exactly petern for visa grant.i think in ahc 309/100 both have same time is 7mnths.as per forum jagha is still waiting.how is it possible!!!!only few April applicants are waiting.I hope we get it before Diwali.best of luck for your visa and waiting actually...hope you get it soon.best wishes with you..


HI Ankita,
sorry for the mix up. I might have mixed up some others comments with your about having the kids, my apologizes .

I have noticed that people that have applied for 100( and added as non mig dependent) are getting the visa later than subclass 309.this is my assumption only and I might be wrong.

But what sucks is AHC visa granting pattern , its not transparent and we dont know what happens there and the visa grant is just random pattern.
I wish you and KVo9 good luck and hope both of you get visa soon.
Cheers,


----------



## kv09

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> HI Ankita,
> sorry for the mix up. I might have mixed up some others comments with your about having the kids, my apologizes .
> 
> I have noticed that people that have applied for 100( and added as non mig dependent) are getting the visa later than subclass 309.this is my assumption only and I might be wrong.
> 
> But what sucks is AHC visa granting pattern , its not transparent and we dont know what happens there and the visa grant is just random pattern.
> I wish you and KVo9 good luck and hope both of you get visa soon.
> Cheers,


Thanx dear.may you too get visa soon...God bless all..


----------



## ankita87

Hi kanchi_maiya, no need to say sory.it's alright.don't worry.take it easy.good luck.


----------



## rajat_1

I am expecting CO assignment in mid of NOV, however, I have already taken the PCC in OCT, I hope it will be valid/accepted.


----------



## vivv5

Any code 10 applications here?? how is your experience?


----------



## kv09

Anyone got visa today...


----------



## Greenflower

Still waiting for visa.......


----------



## vivv5

Greenflower said:


> Still waiting for visa.......


Are you on spreadsheet Greenflower?


----------



## mystikmaestro

Waiting for visa.. any news guys did they they give anyone visa this week ???


----------



## Greenflower

vivv5 said:


> Are you on spreadsheet Greenflower?


NO.. Don't know how to add my info on that...


----------



## vivv5

Greenflower said:


> NO.. Don't know how to add my info on that...


Write down your info here..
Fill these-
DOL-
Location from where lodged- 
CO assigned date-
Code for case officer- (if you wanna provide that)
Documents requested by Co-
Additional comments and stuff- whatever you wanna share with us


----------



## vivv5

I was just researching this forum and on the 300rdth something page I found this info that if an applicant applied for a visa 309 where he/she will move to a regional area than a city, they are given a processing priority. I don't know how true that is!


Anyone here who is moving to a regional Australian area with a visa 309/100 in progress?


----------



## Greenflower

DOL- 5 june 2012
Location from where lodged- Patiala
CO assigned date-8 Aug 2012
Code for case officer- 2
Documents requested by Co- medical, PCC, Income tax records of my husband , some more pics of our togetherness

On 8th Oct in the reply of our mail CO said case has been transferred to SCO.


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

mystikmaestro said:


> Waiting for visa.. any news guys did they they give anyone visa this week ???


HI mystik,
what is ur co code and what documents did they requested .
From what we have seen your dol is 24th of April, and all the people before you has already granted visa.

Did your co asked for any specific documents or did you fill form 80?
cheers.


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

Greenflower said:


> DOL- 5 june 2012
> Location from where lodged- Patiala
> CO assigned date-8 Aug 2012
> Code for case officer- 2
> Documents requested by Co- medical, PCC, Income tax records of my husband , some more pics of our togetherness
> 
> On 8th Oct in the reply of our mail CO said case has been transferred to SCO.


Hi Green flower , 
your wait will be over soon as AHC has started processing may applicant.
you will definitely celebrate Christmas in Oz land. 
cheers,


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

vivv5 said:


> I was just researching this forum and on the 300rdth something page I found this info that if an applicant applied for a visa 309 where he/she will move to a regional area than a city, they are given a processing priority. I don't know how true that is!
> 
> 
> Anyone here who is moving to a regional Australian area with a visa 309/100 in progress?


Hi Viv, 
that's correct as far as I know,
I was informed couple of weeks ago one of my friend applied to AHc and her husband was in perth(regional area) and she got visa in 4 months.She was surprised when I said it is taking 6-7 months to process the visa application.

That is one incident which I came across.
Cheers,


----------



## Greenflower

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Green flower ,
> your wait will be over soon as AHC has started processing may applicant.
> you will definitely celebrate Christmas in Oz land.
> cheers,


Thanks.. Hope for the best.... 

Cheers


----------



## kv09

Don't know why AHC didn't clearing April applicants.they should go by series.first they should clear April applicants first than they should go further.just few of us April applicants left.my two friends lodged in April.they both both got visa last month.now they are in AUS..m happy for them but sad for myself as I'm not able to celebrate diwali with my chubby and son together.don't know why they are delaying.
And yes they give priority to regional area cases..my one friend from Perth got visa in 3months...
God plz help us.hope to get visa next week..plz God bless us.its fed up situation now.


----------



## kv09

Don't know why AHC didn't clearing April applicants.they should go by series.first they should clear April applicants first than they should go further.just few of us April applicants left.my two friends lodged in April.they both both got visa last month.now they are in AUS..m happy for them but sad for myself as I'm not able to celebrate diwali with my chubby and son together.don't know why they are delaying.
And yes they give priority to regional area cases..my one friend from Perth got visa in 3months...
God plz help us.hope to get visa next week..plz God bless us.its fed up situation now.


----------



## mystikmaestro

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> HI mystik,
> what is ur co code and what documents did they requested .
> From what we have seen your dol is 24th of April, and all the people before you has already granted visa.
> 
> Did your co asked for any specific documents or did you fill form 80?
> cheers.


Hi kanchi Maiya ma co code is 6 n they did not ask for any add documents I have no idea why they r not giving any visa s after 24 april I n really worried I don't know how long it ll take man


----------



## kv09

mystikmaestro said:


> Hi kanchi Maiya ma co code is 6 n they did not ask for any add documents I have no idea why they r not giving any visa s after 24 april I n really worried I don't know how long it ll take man


My co code is 4. Mine dol is 13/4/2012. Nd file sent to sco on 13Sept.now waiting for visa ...God knows how long they will take..its frustrating really.last week I talked to AHC operator I asked him how many sco are working ..he said rite now there are only 2 sco are working.he said it's overlaid of cases so thats why they are taking time.now what we should we do rather than wait.


----------



## mystikmaestro

mystikmaestro said:


> Hi kanchi Maiya ma co code is 6 n they did not ask for any add documents I have no idea why they r not giving any visa s after 24 april I n really worried I don't know how long it ll take man


. Yes I already submitted ma form 80 with lodgement of file.


----------



## ankita87

Hi Guys,

I am going to apply for my tourist visa. I have apply for visa class 100 on 27th April'12. Waiting is killing. Can anyone please tell me what documents I will need for TV application.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kv09

U can ask any of agent also.but my agent just asked for the letter from me stating that we have applied for spouse visa and as it's time is 7months so I want to apply for tourist visa so that I can meet my hubby.and a receipt of spouse visa in which money paid shown.and my husband's passport photostate showing that he isPr holder.we given our agent these things including my son n my passport.and wd in 20 days we got our tourist visa approved.but ankita once before applying pls must ask once ur co as if by chance u get urge tourist visa and wn u vl go aus n in mean time u got your spouse visa too.then they they will ask u to get offshore n then u have to come back.so if possible plz wait till end of novm .. otherwise God knows its best.I know it's killing.but still ..otherwise u apply d way u want to do..
I cn just pray for u..God plz help all of us...


----------



## June132012

Ahc got stuck in April......,processing is like tortoise movement....


----------



## sundari

Hi 
My partner's application is queued for final decision as advised by CO 2.
We got the confirmation on 01/11/2012.

How long it is taking after it is queued any idea?
The application is lodged in may 2012.

Please update spreadsheet for Nav waiting and please remove name sundari from spreadsheet 

Thank you rockmeon

Regards,


----------



## kevti85

sundari said:


> Hi
> My partner's application is queued for final decision as advised by CO 2.
> We got the confirmation on 01/11/2012.
> 
> How long it is taking after it is queued any idea?
> The application is lodged in may 2012.
> 
> Please update spreadsheet for Nav waiting and please remove name sundari from spreadsheet
> 
> Thank you rockmeon
> 
> Regards,


Hi Sundari,

When is ur file sent to SCO? Since you are a May Applicant it shud have gone earlier i think

Regards,


----------



## sundari

Wow I really appreciate this service it was pretty quick my updates were updated in spreadsheet.

Thank you,
Sun


----------



## sundari

kevti85 said:


> Hi Sundari,
> 
> When is ur file sent to SCO? Since you are a May Applicant it shud have gone earlier i think
> 
> Regards,


Hi ,

We don't have any idea about when it has been forwarded I have informed via email that my partner has finished his Visiting period and flying back to India and asked for the status updates, then we got the email from co2 stating that the file is queued for final decision .


----------



## Greenflower

Waiting is killing... even i am thinking to apply for tourist visa...


----------



## SydneySummons

HI Everybody,

Can anybody please tell me whether the *Sponsor's Notice of Assessment from the Australian Taxation Office* is as good as the PAYG?

Cheers,
S


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

SydneySummons said:


> HI Everybody,
> 
> Can anybody please tell me whether the *Sponsor's Notice of Assessment from the Australian Taxation Office* is as good as the PAYG?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Hi SydeneySummmons,
> Assessment letter issued by ATO is the best document to submit, as its one of the most authentic document.
> If I were you , I would also include the recommendation letter from the employer just to make it more fancy.
> Cheers,


----------



## fistu

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> SydneySummons said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Everybody,
> 
> Can anybody please tell me whether the *Sponsor's Notice of Assessment from the Australian Taxation Office* is as good as the PAYG?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Hi SydeneySummmons,
> Assessment letter issued by ATO is the best document to submit, as its one of the most authentic document.
> If I were you , I would also include the recommendation letter from the employer just to make it more fancy.
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> 
> I also submitted only two Notice of assessment with application.
> I am not asked any further docs related to finances.
> I presume, that suffice financial requirement.
> Cheers.
Click to expand...


----------



## mlwp

*Hi all, when I applied TFN on Friday and yesterday a page appeared as "your TFN advice will be sent to the following australian address ".... Like that . But today when I applied to confirm its showing that I don't have relevant visa . What you guys think about this ,???? Please advice me .......I feel really nervous and tensed *


----------



## fountainhead

Hi All,

What all educational certificates are required for both -

- Applicant, & 
- Sponsor

Another thing,
The payslips are generated online, it cant be certified as there is no original document to show, colour printout will work??

Thanks in advance.

All best everyone


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

mlwp said:


> *Hi all, when I applied TFN on Friday and yesterday a page appeared as "your TFN advice will be sent to the following australian address ".... Like that . But today when I applied to confirm its showing that I don't have relevant visa . What you guys think about this ,???? Please advice me .......I feel really nervous and tensed *


Were you granted your spouse visa?? where are you at the moment.
Cheers?


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

fountainhead said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What all educational certificates are required for both -
> 
> - Applicant, &
> - Sponsor
> 
> Another thing,
> The payslips are generated online, it cant be certified as there is no original document to show, colour printout will work??
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> All best everyone


educational certificates are not prerequisite unless you CO explicitly ask for it.
and for documents like payslips its should be fine if you submit the colour print out. As you will be submitting NOA from taxation anyway.
Cheers,


----------



## SydneySummons

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> SydneySummons said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Everybody,
> 
> Can anybody please tell me whether the *Sponsor's Notice of Assessment from the Australian Taxation Office* is as good as the PAYG?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Hi SydeneySummmons,
> Assessment letter issued by ATO is the best document to submit, as its one of the most authentic document.
> If I were you , I would also include the recommendation letter from the employer just to make it more fancy.
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> 
> HI Kanchi Maya,
> Thank you for your reply.
> does it mean that the PAYG won't suffice? My fiancé can get the recommendation letter from his employer, as suggested by you. But I'm still unclear about this assessment letter from ATO thing...isn't it the same as the PAYG document? Do we need to ask the ATO for this assessment letter, separately?
> Please confirm.
> 
> Cheers,
> S
Click to expand...


----------



## SydneySummons

fistu said:


> Kanchi_Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also submitted only two Notice of assessment with application.
> I am not asked any further docs related to finances.
> I presume, that suffice financial requirement.
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Fistu,
> 
> how r u doing?
> Even I submitted 2 PAYG certificates of my fiancé, with my initial application itself. But my CO still requested for last 3 years assessment letters from the ATO. So i'm a bit confused.
> By the way, did u hear anything further from your CO? your wife has submitted all the additional docs, right?
> 
> Stay in touch.
> 
> Cheers,
> S
Click to expand...


----------



## vivv5

DEEPS!
this question is for Deeps who got his visa in 150 something days. I just wanna know where is your partner located in Australia? Was thinking if it was a regional or a city area? Thanks!


----------



## dreamzz

Hi Guys,

My partner is with me in Oz in tourist visa. We have submitted the additional documents last month to CO and there is no information about moving the file to SCO.

I have couple of doubts.
1. Do they move the file to SCO when the applicant is in Australia in tourist visa?
2. We submitted PCC that we got from the Indian embassy in canberra. Is anyone else have done this and is it accepted?

Thanks!


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

SydneySummons said:


> Kanchi_Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Kanchi Maya,
> Thank you for your reply.
> does it mean that the PAYG won't suffice? My fiancé can get the recommendation letter from his employer, as suggested by you. But I'm still unclear about this assessment letter from ATO thing...isn't it the same as the PAYG document? Do we need to ask the ATO for this assessment letter, separately?
> Please confirm.
> 
> Cheers,
> S
> 
> 
> 
> HI sydney summons.
> if your CO has asked for 3 yrs you have to provide 3 yrs assessment.( not to to argue with them). If you ring ato they will issue with assessment letter from past years.I dont think its a big deal.
> If you cant manage the assessment then you should email your co and explain and ask for any alternative.
> As a matter of fact, we have to make them happy by providing what they wanted.
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## kk_1616

is AHC, Delhi close today or what?


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

kk_1616 said:


> is AHC, Delhi close today or what?


any reason for its closure?
I dont think it is closed today.
cheers.


----------



## kk_1616

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> any reason for its closure?
> I dont think it is closed today.
> cheers.


I called them like 15 mins before and it straight away took me to voice message service and mentioned some closure dates which I couldn't get.

and it is Diwali tomorrow so just wonder they are close today as well
:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

kk_1616 said:


> I called them like 15 mins before and it straight away took me to voice message service and mentioned some closure dates which I couldn't get.
> 
> and it is Diwali tomorrow so just wonder they are close today as well
> :confused2::confused2:


I just refereed to AHC website and it is not closed today.
information about AHC holidays can be found on 
Public holidays - Australian High Commission

.I am not surprised that they transfer to voice mail.Its not the unusual business of AHc to damn care about customer queries.

Always the same insensible reason overloaded with case load. They dont improve their client service charter.

cheers.


----------



## sundari

Greenflower said:


> Waiting is killing... even i am thinking to apply for tourist visa...


Hi green,

I have seen your updates on Spreadsheet we both have common CO2.

How and when did you get the mail or information from CO as your application is forwarded to SCO.

Emails or phone calls never get proper response from co2.
Phone I think Co2 never answered.
Does this happen to you as well or its just us.

Please reply if possible.

What is you exp with CO2???

Cheers,
Sun


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

kk_1616 said:


> I called them like 15 mins before and it straight away took me to voice message service and mentioned some closure dates which I couldn't get.
> 
> and it is Diwali tomorrow so just wonder they are close today as well
> :confused2::confused2:


HI KK,
Are you still waiting for visa. YOur Dol IS March and its more than 8 months, have you lodged complaint about the timeframe??
cheers.


----------



## kk_1616

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> HI KK,
> Are you still waiting for visa. YOur Dol IS March and its more than 8 months, have you lodged complaint about the timeframe??
> cheers.


Well, it took 8 months because my wife was here in Australia until last week. She was asked to go offshore on 28th Sep but we just waited until last week as her return ticket was already arranged.

So in a way it took only 6 months in my case. And I just spoke to AHC people an hour ago and they said her visa is granted last tuesday and I will get e-mail soon.

So Happy time... ( Not really, as I am away from my other half ) but still glad that I won't have to deal with this AHC people anymore.


----------



## ravidhanda

gagandeep.puri said:


> Same here.. waiting for CO assignment since 9th Sep


still waiting for CO since 13 sep......


----------



## fountainhead

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> educational certificates are not prerequisite unless you CO explicitly ask for it.
> and for documents like payslips its should be fine if you submit the colour print out. As you will be submitting NOA from taxation anyway.
> Cheers,


NOA?
I started working 3 months back....
Would i need NOA.......
Or is it something when you file return.......


----------



## fistu

SydneySummons said:


> fistu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Fistu,
> 
> how r u doing?
> Even I submitted 2 PAYG certificates of my fiancé, with my initial application itself. But my CO still requested for last 3 years assessment letters from the ATO. So i'm a bit confused.
> By the way, did u hear anything further from your CO? your wife has submitted all the additional docs, right?
> 
> Stay in touch.
> 
> Cheers,
> S
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sydney Summons,
> good to see you back on the board.
> Yeah, My CO asked me docs related to our marriage photo and videos.
> We were not asked anything related to me.
> I only submitted two Notice of assessment without payslip, he was happy.
> Do you have any problem producing your notice of assessment.
> it shouldn't be problem, if you lodged through, they should be able to provide you copy. Alternatively, if you go to tax agent, they should be able to provide you all the details of tax returns.
> Yeah, and my wife submitted all docs with explanation which they claim to have received today.
> Keep on touch.
> Cheers,
Click to expand...


----------



## vivv5

Happy Diwali people!


----------



## SydneySummons

fistu said:


> SydneySummons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sydney Summons,
> good to see you back on the board.
> Yeah, My CO asked me docs related to our marriage photo and videos.
> We were not asked anything related to me.
> I only submitted two Notice of assessment without payslip, he was happy.
> Do you have any problem producing your notice of assessment.
> it shouldn't be problem, if you lodged through, they should be able to provide you copy. Alternatively, if you go to tax agent, they should be able to provide you all the details of tax returns.
> Yeah, and my wife submitted all docs with explanation which they claim to have received today.
> Keep on touch.
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Fistu,
> 
> Thanks for the info
> Wish u a Happy Diwali!
> 
> Cheers,
> S
Click to expand...


----------



## SydneySummons

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> SydneySummons said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI sydney summons.
> if your CO has asked for 3 yrs you have to provide 3 yrs assessment.( not to to argue with them). If you ring ato they will issue with assessment letter from past years.I dont think its a big deal.
> If you cant manage the assessment then you should email your co and explain and ask for any alternative.
> As a matter of fact, we have to make them happy by providing what they wanted.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kanchi Maiya for your suggestion  :clap2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Greenflower

sundari said:


> Hi green,
> 
> I have seen your updates on Spreadsheet we both have common CO2.
> 
> How and when did you get the mail or information from CO as your application is forwarded to SCO.
> 
> Emails or phone calls never get proper response from co2.
> Phone I think Co2 never answered.
> Does this happen to you as well or its just us.
> 
> Please reply if possible.
> 
> What is you exp with CO2???
> 
> Cheers,
> Sun


Hi sundari.
Yea.. CO never respond properly. My Husband just mail them to know about case status then in response they told us that we are in queue..

We mailed around one month ago. Today we mail them again regarding my passport as we have already sent them passport. and we just want to know how they will send me passport back as there is now label free system . But I think they didn't read the mail properly and after the same message like it will take around seven months and all.. and the end they told you don't need to send passport... This is my experience overall.. I wonder if anyone else like me has send the passport to AHC.... ??


----------



## kk_1616

Hi all,

Finally wait is over and received my wife's visa grant letter.

please update my details on spreadsheet as below:

asked to go offshore: 28th Sep 
offshore on: 4th Nov
( please mention above details somewhere in comments so people will know why it took 7.5 months rather than 6 months)

Visa granted on: 6th Nov
E-mail Received: 12th Nov


----------



## ravidhanda

vivv5 said:


> Happy Diwali people!



I am expecting a CO to be allocated regarding my file. I will not be able to answer any phone call for a week. My mobile will be switched off. I am getting worried if CO try to contact me in this time period. What will be happen?


----------



## sundari

Greenflower said:


> Hi sundari.
> Yea.. CO never respond properly. My Husband just mail them to know about case status then in response they told us that we are in queue..
> 
> We mailed around one month ago. Today we mail them again regarding my passport as we have already sent them passport. and we just want to know how they will send me passport back as there is now label free system . But I think they didn't read the mail properly and after the same message like it will take around seven months and all.. and the end they told you don't need to send passport... This is my experience overall.. I wonder if anyone else like me has send the passport to AHC.... ??


Thank you for the reply. We both are sailing in the same boat.
I think once the decision is finalised your passport we be retuned to VFS OR they will return it to you by post.
Do you have any confirmation from them that they have your passport?

Make sure plz call immi and inform them that you have sent them the passport as we'll


----------



## fountainhead

> Originally Posted by Kanchi_Maiya View Post
> educational certificates are not prerequisite unless you CO explicitly ask for it.
> and for documents like payslips its should be fine if you submit the colour print out. As you will be submitting NOA from taxation anyway.
> Cheers,


NOA?
I started working 3 months back....
Would i need NOA.......
Or is it something when you file return.......

Hi all, any thoughts, thanks in advance 

Congratulations to those who got grants :clap2:


----------



## zion180

happy diwali all


----------



## damselindistress

fistu said:


> I wonder if we have anybody in this forum married through special marriage act. I mean court marriage, instead of traditional Hindu marriage. If so, what was documentation like?


Hi Fistu

We got married as per the Special Marriage Act. It is basically a court marriage without the rituals so we produced our marriage certificate and pictures of the court marriage. We had families from both sides present and we clicked some pictures with them, with us wearing the garlands etc. So basically in this case you don't need to produce pictures of pheras, rituals etc.


----------



## fistu

damselindistress said:


> Hi Fistu
> 
> We got married as per the Special Marriage Act. It is basically a court marriage without the rituals so we produced our marriage certificate and pictures of the court marriage. We had families from both sides present and we clicked some pictures with them, with us wearing the garlands etc. So basically in this case you don't need to produce pictures of pheras, rituals etc.


Thanks Dmsdts, 
Thank your for your reply, 
We have court marriage but we did not realise and did not take any photo, however we later did a small social function, that was just normal without pheras and other rituals. I have send them with the explanation and stat deceleration from me requesting to assess taking court marriage as primary evidence and social function as secondary evidence, I have also included afadavit from my parents and inlaws, there was initial misunderstanding and court marriage was not explicitly mentioned. But now, it is explained clearly with supporting letter from court marriage providing authority.
Would you think this would suffice??
Thank you for your input.
Cheers,


----------



## kv09

Good luck to everyone .... may we get lots of visa grants this month.God bless all...


----------



## ravidhanda

kv09 said:


> Good luck to everyone .... may we get lots of visa grants this month.God bless all...


 hi kv09
How the CO will contact u by mail or by phone call....? and wat types of question they ask ?


----------



## mystikmaestro

kv09 said:


> Good luck to everyone .... may we get lots of visa grants this month.God bless all...


hey kv09 my file sent to sco on 12th n ur 13 and your 7 months time frame is already over so why they r taking so long......did u call ahc??


----------



## kv09

mystikmaestro said:


> hey kv09 my file sent to sco on 12th n ur 13 and your 7 months time frame is already over so why they r taking so long......did u call ahc??


Yess I call them last week.they said no matter if you are going to complete seven months.it's depend upon case to case.I even mail my co.she reply me stating that we are finishing cases from the date it sent to sco rather than date of lodgement .so wt can I say her now.so just waiting.mine is subclass 100 nd applied of me and my son..but I think we April applicants will get this month for sure.my pcc and medical will expire wd in two months so I think they will grant me visa before that.yes hope for the best..may we celebrate Christmas with our better halves...God bless..


----------



## fountainhead

> Originally Posted by Kanchi_Maiya View Post
> educational certificates are not prerequisite unless you CO explicitly ask for it.
> and for documents like payslips its should be fine if you submit the colour print out. As you will be submitting NOA from taxation anyway.
> Cheers,



CULD SOMEONE PLEASE ANSWER THIS - 

NOA?
I started working 3 months back....
Would i need NOA.......
Or is it something when you file return.......

Hi all, any thoughts, thanks in advance 

Congratulations to those who got grants :clap2


----------



## kv09

ravidhanda said:


> hi kv09
> How the CO will contact u by mail or by phone call....? and wat types of question they ask ?


Dear my dol is 13/4/2012..and I went to aus on tv for three months.wn my co was allocated I got a mail from them.and I never got any call from them.docs asked my hubby pcc from India and aus .and our pics from aus and India .other than that nothing was asked.after coming from aus.my file sent to sco on 13Sept.my co mail me that it sent to sco on 13Sept.after that to till now m waiting..God knows wt is best for us.hope to have good news soon.


----------



## kary4u007

Hi All,

This is Karthik. I am new to this forum but found this forum extremely useful. I am waiting for the spouse visa for my wife. 

DOL: 06/06/2012
Additional documents Sent: 24/08/2012
Recieved the below mail from CO on : 30/08/2012

****I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be undertaken. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.

To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision.***

Does it mean that it was assigned to SCO? Also if there any one in similar situation? When I tried contacting AHC +91 1141221000 its going to automated message.

Thanks in advance. Please shed some light.

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## dreamzz

kv09 said:


> .after coming from aus.my file sent to sco on 13Sept.my co mail me that it sent to sco on 13Sept.


Hi Kv09,

Is your CO asked you to get offshore to forward the file to SCO?

Thanks


----------



## kv09

dreamzz said:


> Hi Kv09,
> 
> Is your CO asked you to get offshore to forward the file to SCO?
> 
> Thanks


No dear she didn't ask me..as wn I came back to India I mail her that m back to India.if she wants to contact me then she can contact me on my phone num .then she mail me that my file has been queued for finaldecision ..


----------



## fistu

fountainhead said:


> CULD SOMEONE PLEASE ANSWER THIS -
> 
> NOA?
> I started working 3 months back....
> Would i need NOA.......
> Or is it something when you file return.......
> 
> Hi all, any thoughts, thanks in advance
> 
> Congratulations to those who got grants :clap2


Hi F. Head,
you wound not have NOA if you have not paid to tax ATO last financial year.
If you have started your work only this financial year, you can only provide PAYG, I suppose, letter 
from your employer would be extra merit and replace need of NOA in this context.
Hope it helps.
Cheers,


----------



## fistu

kary4u007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is Karthik. I am new to this forum but found this forum extremely useful. I am waiting for the spouse visa for my wife.
> 
> DOL: 06/06/2012
> Additional documents Sent: 24/08/2012
> Recieved the below mail from CO on : 30/08/2012
> 
> ****I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be undertaken. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.
> 
> To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision.***
> 
> Does it mean that it was assigned to SCO? Also if there any one in similar situation? When I tried contacting AHC +91 1141221000 its going to automated message.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Please shed some light.
> 
> Regards,
> Karthik


 Hi Karthik,
what was the additional document asked??
Your assessment was pretty quick.
Cheers,


----------



## fountainhead

fistu said:


> Hi F. Head,
> you wound not have NOA if you have not paid to tax ATO last financial year.
> If you have started your work only this financial year, you can only provide PAYG, I suppose, letter
> from your employer would be extra merit and replace need of NOA in this context.
> Hope it helps.
> Cheers,


Thanks fistu 

Sorry could you let me know more detail on PAYG....

I have got the letter from employer.....

Thanks.


----------



## Greenflower

kary4u007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is Karthik. I am new to this forum but found this forum extremely useful. I am waiting for the spouse visa for my wife.
> 
> DOL: 06/06/2012
> Additional documents Sent: 24/08/2012
> Recieved the below mail from CO on : 30/08/2012
> 
> ****I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be undertaken. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.
> 
> To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision.***
> 
> Does it mean that it was assigned to SCO? Also if there any one in similar situation? When I tried contacting AHC +91 1141221000 its going to automated message.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Please shed some light.
> 
> Regards,
> Karthik


Hi Karthik

My DOL is 5/6/12 , we are pretty close.. And even I got the same mail. Means the case has been assigned to SCO. Hope to get the visa soon ..

Cheers..


----------



## Greenflower

sundari said:


> Thank you for the reply. We both are sailing in the same boat.
> I think once the decision is finalised your passport we be retuned to VFS OR they will return it to you by post.
> Do you have any confirmation from them that they have your passport?
> 
> Make sure plz call immi and inform them that you have sent them the passport as we'll


Yea I do have the mail confirmation regarding my additional documents...


----------



## kary4u007

Greenflower said:


> Hi Karthik
> 
> My DOL is 5/6/12 , we are pretty close.. And even I got the same mail. Means the case has been assigned to SCO. Hope to get the visa soon ..
> 
> Cheers..


Hi Greenflower,

Thanks for replying. Yup we are close. I hope we get before first week of december and she is here before christmas. 

When did you get this mail and have you contacted High commission?? Realistically when can we expect?  Any idea please?


----------



## Greenflower

kary4u007 said:


> Hi Greenflower,
> 
> Thanks for replying. Yup we are close. I hope we get before first week of december and she is here before christmas.
> 
> When did you get this mail and have you contacted High commission?? Realistically when can we expect?  Any idea please?


My Husband mailed them as we got no mail after sending the additional documents from so long. So in the reply of that mail we got this mail. Hope to get visa with in the six month time frame. Hopefully Will celebrate Christmas in aus. Fingers crossed... Just few more days to finish this month.....


----------



## kevti85

kary4u007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is Karthik. I am new to this forum but found this forum extremely useful. I am waiting for the spouse visa for my wife.
> 
> DOL: 06/06/2012
> Additional documents Sent: 24/08/2012
> Recieved the below mail from CO on : 30/08/2012
> 
> ****I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be undertaken. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.
> 
> To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision.***
> 
> Does it mean that it was assigned to SCO? Also if there any one in similar situation? When I tried contacting AHC +91 1141221000 its going to automated message.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Please shed some light.
> 
> Regards,
> Karthik



Hi,

My dol is 19th jul & i too received the same mail ystrday,, I comfortably assume that SCO is assigned to my file

Regards,


----------



## fistu

fountainhead said:


> Thanks fistu
> 
> Sorry could you let me know more detail on PAYG....
> 
> I have got the letter from employer.....
> 
> Thanks.


 Hi F. Head,
PAYG means Pay as you go, In other words, getting paid on certain interval period and tax paid respectively. To make it simple, it is normal pay slip you get it fromd your employer. It would be good if your payslip comes with year to date details as well. Normally, when employer issue payslip, it comes with YTD details either at end or side, which means, how much money in total you have grasped from that employer in given financial year.
Let me know should you need clarification.
Hope it is more crystal now..
Cheers,,


----------



## sundari

kary4u007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is Karthik. I am new to this forum but found this forum extremely useful. I am waiting for the spouse visa for my wife.
> 
> DOL: 06/06/2012
> Additional documents Sent: 24/08/2012
> Recieved the below mail from CO on : 30/08/2012
> 
> ****I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be undertaken. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.
> 
> To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision.***
> 
> Does it mean that it was assigned to SCO? Also if there any one in similar situation? When I tried contacting AHC +91 1141221000 its going to automated message.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Please shed some light.
> 
> Regards,
> Karthik


Hi ,

We got the same email. We think the same that it is queued for final decision.
Fingers crossed hope to hear some good news soon.

All the best to everyone.

Cheers,
SUN


----------



## kevti85

kary4u007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is Karthik. I am new to this forum but found this forum extremely useful. I am waiting for the spouse visa for my wife.
> 
> DOL: 06/06/2012
> Additional documents Sent: 24/08/2012
> Recieved the below mail from CO on : 30/08/2012
> 
> ****I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be undertaken. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.
> 
> To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision.***
> 
> Does it mean that it was assigned to SCO? Also if there any one in similar situation? When I tried contacting AHC +91 1141221000 its going to automated message.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Please shed some light.
> 
> Regards,
> Karthik



Hi,

My dol is 19th jul & i too received the same mail ystrday,, I comfortably assume that SCO is assigned to my file

Regards,


----------



## kary4u007

Can someone please share the contact detail for high commission?? Also I don't see anyone who got their visa approved in November in the spreadsheet. If there are any please share your DOL and SCO date!!

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## kv09

Hi ankita and mlwp any update regarding visa..
Mlwp you and me completed seven months yesterday.so m thinking to mail my co about it..wt you think.


----------



## mlwp

kv09 said:


> Hi ankita and mlwp any update regarding visa..
> Mlwp you and me completed seven months yesterday.so m thinking to mail my co about it..wt you think.


You are right kv09. But I'm gonna wait till Monday. Hope this weekend may bring happiness to us .


----------



## kv09

mlwp said:


> You are right kv09. But I'm gonna wait till Monday. Hope this weekend may bring happiness to us .


Ok dear I will also wait .and want to tell u that wn I also check ato .it also says you do not have relevant visa..don't know wn our ato vl get change.hope to have good news soon..


----------



## damselindistress

fistu said:


> Thanks Dmsdts,
> Thank your for your reply,
> We have court marriage but we did not realise and did not take any photo, however we later did a small social function, that was just normal without pheras and other rituals. I have send them with the explanation and stat deceleration from me requesting to assess taking court marriage as primary evidence and social function as secondary evidence, I have also included afadavit from my parents and inlaws, there was initial misunderstanding and court marriage was not explicitly mentioned. But now, it is explained clearly with supporting letter from court marriage providing authority.
> Would you think this would suffice??
> Thank you for your input.
> Cheers,


Hi Fistu,

I think this should be enough considering you have included the stat decs/affidavits from parents and inlaws too.
Photographic evidence always helps immensely and hope you have included pics that indicate you and your wife have been in an ongoing relationship - they could be just normal pics with the two of you and your friends or just the two of you - not necessarily the marriage pics.
Cheers!


----------



## inh7rock

*regarding TV while 309 application is under process..*

Hello Everyone on this forum,
I am totally new to this forum. Just knew from one of my friend about this n found this really useful. 
I wanted to know that my wife's partner visa application is under process at AHC, new delhi:
DOL: 16/07/2012
CO alloted: 01/09/2012.
Asked for medicals in the first email:
Medical done: 03/09/2012.
Sent scanned receipts to CO and got email as "thanks for the update"
My question is that my wife is here in Australia on Tourist visa from 29th of october and will be here upto 25 Jan,2013, is it necessary to inform my CO about her arrival in Australia?? Or they automatically know this???
My second question is that when my wife's application will b ready to b finalised will CO email her to go offshore????????
please reply...


----------



## damselindistress

inh7rock said:


> Hello Everyone on this forum,
> I am totally new to this forum. Just knew from one of my friend about this n found this really useful.
> I wanted to know that my wife's partner visa application is under process at AHC, new delhi:
> DOL: 16/07/2012
> CO alloted: 01/09/2012.
> Asked for medicals in the first email:
> Medical done: 03/09/2012.
> Sent scanned receipts to CO and got email as "thanks for the update"
> My question is that my wife is here in Australia on Tourist visa from 29th of october and will be here upto 25 Jan,2013, is it necessary to inform my CO about her arrival in Australia?? Or they automatically know this???
> My second question is that when my wife's application will b ready to b finalised will CO email her to go offshore????????
> please reply...


Hi inh7

You need to mail your CO and update him/her about your wife's arrival in Australia and also tell them of her contact details in Australia. They need to know of any change in circumstances in case they need to get in touch with the applicant via phone.
Also the CO will mail her to get offshore once the file is on the top of the queue and once she gets offshore the visa gets granted within approx. 2 weeks.


----------



## inh7rock

damselindistress said:


> Hi inh7
> 
> You need to mail your CO and update him/her about your wife's arrival in Australia and also tell them of her contact details in Australia. They need to know of any change in circumstances in case they need to get in touch with the applicant via phone.
> Also the CO will mail her to get offshore once the file is on the top of the queue and once she gets offshore the visa gets granted within approx. 2 weeks.


Thanks Dams..
Thanks for ur reply...
I will tell my agent to email CO about my wife's arrival in aus but I have told my CO about her proposed arrival in Australia when he interviewed me..thanks for ur valuable suggestion.. What r the chances of getting TV extended till her application is under process??? keep in touch


----------



## inh7rock

*to update spread sheet..*

Can someone help me to update my details on spread sheet..??
DOL: 16/07/2012
Interviewed by CO(both applicant n sponsor): 01/09/2012
Asked for medicals only,
medicals done: 03/09/2012.
TV granted : 16/08/2012.


----------



## damselindistress

inh7rock said:


> Thanks Dams..
> Thanks for ur reply...
> I will tell my agent to email CO about my wife's arrival in aus but I have told my CO about her proposed arrival in Australia when he interviewed me..thanks for ur valuable suggestion.. What r the chances of getting TV extended till her application is under process??? keep in touch


Hi inh7,

You might try extending the TV but it depends - if she is on a visitor visa visiting you you might have better chances since then you have a valid reason for extending the visa. If she is on a tourist visa then might be difficult extending. If I were you I wouldn't extend the TV since in anycase you will have your partner visa pretty close to the expiry of your TV so no point going through all the hassle.


----------



## damselindistress

inh7rock said:


> Can someone help me to update my details on spread sheet..??
> DOL: 16/07/2012
> Interviewed by CO(both applicant n sponsor): 01/09/2012
> Asked for medicals only,
> medicals done: 03/09/2012.
> TV granted : 16/08/2012.
> CO: Yashpal Singh


Hi inh7,

Please do not disclose the name of the CO here on the forum. If you need to disclose you might want to use the codes for each CO that are present on the spreadsheet. It is against the forum policy to give out names of the guys in the embassy.


----------



## inh7rock

damselindistress said:


> Hi inh7,
> 
> Please do not disclose the name of the CO here on the forum. If you need to disclose you might want to use the codes for each CO that are present on the spreadsheet. It is against the forum policy to give out names of the guys in the embassy.


thanks Damn..
i have updated my post but how can i delete the original one where u have replied??


----------



## fountainhead

fistu said:


> Hi F. Head,
> PAYG means Pay as you go, In other words, getting paid on certain interval period and tax paid respectively. To make it simple, it is normal pay slip you get it fromd your employer. It would be good if your payslip comes with year to date details as well. Normally, when employer issue payslip, it comes with YTD details either at end or side, which means, how much money in total you have grasped from that employer in given financial year.
> Let me know should you need clarification.
> Hope it is more crystal now..
> Cheers,,


Thanks...
I have that on intranet, have taken coloured printout....
Ask the pharmacist who attested, he told he need to see original, but the payslip is on intranet and can be printed.......
I have confirmed this earlier, and someone here said it would work...

Thanks for all info :clap2:


----------



## fountainhead

ONE MORE QUESTION GUYS -
Sorry i ask too many :tongue1:

- I read some where (i guess AHC site) that limit the supporting document to 50 in number...

??  Is that true??

How much proofis requred -

- Like i have 500 odd emails exchanged, i have printed selected ones.....
- I dont know how to show 'whatsapp' messages, as we are contsntly in touch on that
- I can take skype history prinscreen and print
- CALLS (I have almost 35 pages of printout, then if i attach her call history as well, then it will explode)
- PICS(How you suggest to label the pictures?) - how many of marriage, how many of other meetings, how many of other functions
- Then thre would be my employment docs, her docs, all the statutory declarations along with forms.....

Ehich number should be kept to 50...??


OR AM I WRONG IT IS NOT THE CASE??

You can submit as many documents as would show the genuinity of the relationship (Hope this is the answer :amen

THANKS ALL


----------



## fistu

fountainhead said:


> ONE MORE QUESTION GUYS -
> Sorry i ask too many :tongue1:
> 
> - I read some where (i guess AHC site) that limit the supporting document to 50 in number...
> 
> ??  Is that true??
> 
> How much proofis requred -
> 
> - Like i have 500 odd emails exchanged, i have printed selected ones.....
> - I dont know how to show 'whatsapp' messages, as we are contsntly in touch on that
> - I can take skype history prinscreen and print
> - CALLS (I have almost 35 pages of printout, then if i attach her call history as well, then it will explode)
> - PICS(How you suggest to label the pictures?) - how many of marriage, how many of other meetings, how many of other functions
> - Then thre would be my employment docs, her docs, all the statutory declarations along with forms.....
> 
> Ehich number should be kept to 50...??
> 
> 
> OR AM I WRONG IT IS NOT THE CASE??
> 
> You can submit as many documents as would show the genuinity of the relationship (Hope this is the answer :amen
> 
> THANKS ALL


F Head,
Your question is quite reasonable.. I had 1000 pages of chat history, I offered officer sending in electronic copy, It is not taken as offense if you send 30/35 photos, however, 15-20's are more than enough. with phone bills, One of my friend was told not to send more than 10 pages, I think make a variety but in small quantity. Salad with inconsistently used quantitative ingredient would not be
as tasty. I suppose, you would be better off using quality over quantity. Use various types of evidence restricting to reasonable quantity.
They could be more analytic & catalytic but human like us.
Having regulatory requirements in mind, If you think it would suffice you in given case, that would persuade them as well.
hope that helps. 
cheers,


----------



## fistu

fountainhead said:


> Thanks...
> I have that on intranet, have taken coloured printout....
> Ask the pharmacist who attested, he told he need to see original, but the payslip is on intranet and can be printed.......
> I have confirmed this earlier, and someone here said it would work...
> 
> Thanks for all info :clap2:


You don't have to attest printed copy.
Colour photo copy will do..
cheers,


----------



## inh7rock

CAn someone tell me that whether AHC inform us via email when our application is forwarded to senior case officer after all the requirements being met????
Please reply??


----------



## fistu

inh7rock said:


> thanks Damn..
> i have updated my post but how can i delete the original one where u have replied??


YOU can edit it with CO code instead name.
Your CO code is 11.
Hit the edit button otherwise, your post will be deleted by administrator.
Cheers..


----------



## mystikmaestro

Somebody please guide me what all documents are required for tourist visa???


----------



## kv09

mystikmaestro said:


> Somebody please guide me what all documents are required for tourist visa???


I know dear it's tough to wait.but what I will suggest you that don't apply tv now as we all April applicants surely get visa this month..and other thing is that it's not necessary that you will get your tv.so why to have refusal stamp wn we are so near to our spouse visa..leave it to God.have patience just for this month.if didn't get visa this month then apply for tv..otherwise your wish.


----------



## mystikmaestro

kv09 said:


> I know dear it's tough to wait.but what I will suggest you that don't apply tv now as we all April applicants surely get visa this month..and other thing is that it's not necessary that you will get your tv.so why to have refusal stamp wn we are so near to our spouse visa..leave it to God.have patience just for this month.if didn't get visa this month then apply for tv..otherwise your wish.[/QUOTE. Thx so much kv09 actually my partner s here n he s having return ticket on 29th n we wanna go together n according to time line we ll get visa before 24 as 7 month ll be over but there is no mOment at all totally stuck ..


----------



## kv09

Mystik ..ok then if u want to apply tv then once mail ur co regarding wtevr they reply than do act to that..'coz my friend also applied her tv after applying spouse visa after 6 months but they refused the visa as they said that you are near your spouse visa so no need to go on tv..so first you conduct with any agent or ask ur co..


----------



## mlwp

Anybody got visa ?????


----------



## kv09

No not yet....ato check..same status do not have relevant visa..


----------



## parra

Hello friends,
At last the wait is over. Thank you all for sharing your experience, honestly guys this forum proved to be of a great help. It was a long journey and it has finally come to an end. The details are as below and I will appreciate if someone can please update the spreadsheet. Thanks,
DOL 05/04/2012 (by mistake spreedsheet shows 10/04)
CO assigned - 04/06/2012
file sent to SCO- 16/08/2012
Visa granted- 12/11/2012


----------



## fistu

inh7rock said:


> CAn someone tell me that whether AHC inform us via email when our application is forwarded to senior case officer after all the requirements being met????
> Please reply??


All clients have been notified email, apart from 1 or 2 phone calls.
this is based on forum postings.
Cheers


----------



## without u

kary4u007 said:


> Can someone please share the contact detail for high commission?? Also I don't see anyone who got their visa approved in November in the spreadsheet. If there are any please share your DOL and SCO date!!
> 
> Regards,
> Karthik[/QUOTE
> plz update d details in spreadsheet
> 
> Dol- 11 may,new delhi
> Co assigned - 24th July
> only medicals
> Sco-13 Aug
> Tfn- 29th Oct
> Grant mail- 7th Oct!
> 
> All d best to evry1.. This forum been of immense help during waiting times


----------



## kevti85

without u said:


> kary4u007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please share the contact detail for high commission?? Also I don't see anyone who got their visa approved in November in the spreadsheet. If there are any please share your DOL and SCO date!!
> 
> Regards,
> Karthik[/QUOTE
> plz update d details in spreadsheet
> 
> Dol- 11 may,new delhi
> Co assigned - 24th July
> only medicals
> Sco-13 Aug
> Tfn- 29th Oct
> Grant mail- 7th Oct!
> 
> All d best to evry1.. This forum been of immense help during waiting times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Can u pls confirm your Grant Mail REcd date?
> 
> Regards,
Click to expand...


----------



## kv09

parra said:


> Hello friends,
> At last the wait is over. Thank you all for sharing your experience, honestly guys this forum proved to be of a great help. It was a long journey and it has finally come to an end. The details are as below and I will appreciate if someone can please update the spreadsheet. Thanks,
> DOL 05/04/2012 (by mistake spreedsheet shows 10/04)
> CO assigned - 04/06/2012
> file sent to SCO- 16/08/2012
> Visa granted- 12/11/2012


Congrats dear..as per ur dol is 5/4/2012 u granted visa after completing seven months..so we can too hope visa this month as mine seven months also completed ...so they are granting visa to April applicants..good to hear that.u given us a new hope...


----------



## without u

kevti85 said:


> without u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Can u pls confirm your Grant Mail REcd date?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> ya its 7th November
> all d best!
Click to expand...


----------



## kv09

Mystik wts your ato status ..


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Hey guys...

Please write your posts in English only using full spellings. As It is against forum rule, shel can't let it be on the thread so it has been deleted and other people might lose important information posted by you in other or incomplete language. 

Please understand and take appropriate care. 

Cheers,

FarAwayStillWaiting


----------



## sairamnisha

hi all,

are they granting visa based on Date of lodgement??


----------



## sairamnisha

hi all,

Are they granting visa based on Date of lodgement??


----------



## kv09

sairamnisha said:


> hi all,
> 
> Are they granting visa based on Date of lodgement??


We don't know about it.'coz my dol is 13/4/2012 n I didn't get visa yet.and many may applicants got visa..my seven months completed this week.last week I mail my co.she said we are finalising cases from the date it sent to sco rather than date of lodgement .my file sent to sco on 13Sept.it means if someone whose dol is of may but if her file has been sent before mine then they wink grant visa to may applicant.but yesterday somebody posted here in this forum that her co mail her that they are finalising cases from date of lodgement .so we can't say how AHC people working.
Wts is your dol..n post your details too..


----------



## mystikmaestro

kv09 said:


> Mystik wts your ato status ..


Hey kv. I don't know how to check If you can guide me it ll be great help


----------



## kv09

You can check link from page num 570 .then check your status


----------



## kary4u007

In the ATO link do we have to complete all the steps to find the status of visa (I mean contact details etc)? I was able to complete first few steps. Thanks


----------



## damselindistress

fountainhead said:


> ONE MORE QUESTION GUYS -
> Sorry i ask too many :tongue1:
> 
> - I read some where (i guess AHC site) that limit the supporting document to 50 in number...
> 
> ??  Is that true??
> 
> How much proofis requred -
> 
> - Like i have 500 odd emails exchanged, i have printed selected ones.....
> - I dont know how to show 'whatsapp' messages, as we are contsntly in touch on that
> - I can take skype history prinscreen and print
> - CALLS (I have almost 35 pages of printout, then if i attach her call history as well, then it will explode)
> - PICS(How you suggest to label the pictures?) - how many of marriage, how many of other meetings, how many of other functions
> - Then thre would be my employment docs, her docs, all the statutory declarations along with forms.....
> 
> Ehich number should be kept to 50...??
> 
> 
> OR AM I WRONG IT IS NOT THE CASE??
> 
> You can submit as many documents as would show the genuinity of the relationship (Hope this is the answer :amen
> 
> THANKS ALL


Hi fountainhead,

You can have as much documentation as you want in hardcopy - it doesnt matter. Your relationship proofs - mails exchanged etc can run upto a few hundered pages it is all cool. We sent all our mail/chat exchanges and it fortifies your case. All of your relationship proof gets returned to you once you get your visa.
Also whatsapp messages can be printed. On the relevant chat window goto More and then there will be an option Email this conversation. You get the conversation sent to your email and then print it.


----------



## kv09

Anyone got visa today.?


----------



## kv09

Mlwp and Ankpita any update..?


----------



## neelvashi

kv09 said:


> Mlwp and Ankpita any update..?


Hi kv09

Remember you told us one of yr friend got a grant after only one month of his file was forwarded to SCO! What was his DOL?

My file went for final decision on 17th october so hopin to get mine by the end of this month or atlst in first week december!

Regards

Neel


----------



## kv09

neelvashi said:


> Hi kv09
> 
> Remember you told us one of yr friend got a grant after only one month of his file was forwarded to SCO! What was his DOL?
> 
> My file went for final decision on 17th october so hopin to get mine by the end of this month or atlst in first week december!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Neel


Yes dear .. my one friend's dol was 18/4/2012 and her file sent on 20Sept to sco and she granted her 309 on 17th oct .and now she is in aus ..
May we all get visa soon...


----------



## inh7rock

neelvashi said:


> Hi kv09
> 
> Remember you told us one of yr friend got a grant after only one month of his file was forwarded to SCO! What was his DOL?
> 
> My file went for final decision on 17th october so hopin to get mine by the end of this month or atlst in first week december!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Neel


Hi neel.,
Can u tell me whats ur dol?? And when was the co alloted to u???
Regards


----------



## neelvashi

inh7rock said:


> Hi neel.,
> Can u tell me whats ur dol?? And when was the co alloted to u???
> Regards


Hi there

DOL 04/06/12
CO. 08/08/12
SCO. 17/10/12
Subclass 100 (Married for more than 3 years)

Thanks


----------



## kv09

neelvashi said:


> Hi there
> 
> DOL 04/06/12
> CO. 08/08/12
> SCO. 17/10/12
> Subclass 100 (Married for more than 3 years)
> 
> Thanks


Hope to get visa soon...mine is also subclass 100..and my seven month completed..hope to get visa in November...


----------



## kv09

neelvashi said:


> Hi there
> 
> DOL 04/06/12
> CO. 08/08/12
> SCO. 17/10/12
> Subclass 100 (Married for more than 3 years)
> 
> Thanks


Neel someone told me that timeframe for 100 subclass is 8months...I'm frustrated if it is so..God knows when they will grant visa..hope to get visa before Christmas...


----------



## LonelySoul

Hey Guys I just happen to Check ATO website and it says Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.Does it mean Visa is granted.. It's kinda wired coz I checked it yesterday after 5pm that time it had same phrase that my details does not match.But it's Saturday today and AHC is closed..can't wait for Monday to call AHC and check ... Any suggestions are welcomed


----------



## kv09

LonelySoul said:


> Hey Guys I just happen to Check ATO website and it says Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.Does it mean Visa is granted.. It's kinda wired coz I checked it yesterday after 5pm that time it had same phrase that my details does not match.But it's Saturday today and AHC is closed..can't wait for Monday to call AHC and check ... Any suggestions are welcomed


Yes dear it means ur visa granted..contracts...and on Monday call AHC nd confirm your visa grant..can you post your details your dol and when file sent to sco ..


----------



## LonelySoul

Oh is it ...thanks Kv...
Here is my timeline 
DOL-13 June 2012
CO allocated-20 August 2012
File forwarded to SCO -27 August 2012
ATO Website status updated - 17 November 2012


----------



## fistu

LonelySoul said:


> Oh is it ...thanks Kv...
> Here is my timeline
> DOL-13 June 2012
> CO allocated-20 August 2012
> File forwarded to SCO -27 August 2012
> ATO Website status updated - 17 November 2012


hey LoenySoul,
congratulation, I am just making sure if your DOL is 13th June,
if it is, it is pretty quick.
Do you reside in regional Australia?
Cheers,


----------



## kv09

LonelySoul said:


> Oh is it ...thanks Kv...
> Here is my timeline
> DOL-13 June 2012
> CO allocated-20 August 2012
> File forwarded to SCO -27 August 2012
> ATO Website status updated - 17 November 2012


Congrats ...enjoy..


----------



## inh7rock

Anybody having dol around 16 july, 2012??????
Please reply??


----------



## inh7rock

neelvashi said:


> Hi there
> 
> DOL 04/06/12
> CO. 08/08/12
> SCO. 17/10/12
> Subclass 100 (Married for more than 3 years)
> 
> Thanks


Thanks kv09....


----------



## vivv5

LonelySoul said:


> Oh is it ...thanks Kv...
> Here is my timeline
> DOL-13 June 2012
> CO allocated-20 August 2012
> File forwarded to SCO -27 August 2012
> ATO Website status updated - 17 November 2012


Good news Lonely soul. Congrats. I noticed you lodged from Chandigarh, did you use an agent? Are you migrating to a regional area?


----------



## LonelySoul

fistu said:


> hey LoenySoul,
> congratulation, I am just making sure if your DOL is 13th June,
> if it is, it is pretty quick.
> Do you reside in regional Australia?
> Cheers,


No My husband lives in Melbourne.
Yes we applied on 13 June 2012


----------



## LonelySoul

vivv5 said:


> Good news Lonely soul. Congrats. I noticed you lodged from Chandigarh, did you use an agent? Are you migrating to a regional area?


No I did not use any agent.we lodged our 309 at Vfs centre Chandigarh
No I am heading to Melbourne not any regional area.


----------



## springvale

LonelySoul said:


> Oh is it ...thanks Kv...
> Here is my timeline
> DOL-13 June 2012
> CO allocated-20 August 2012
> File forwarded to SCO -27 August 2012
> ATO Website status updated - 17 November 2012


Hi lonelysoul,
Congrats...My wife's Dol is 13/6/12 too....With checking in ATO , when u go in to that link do we need to fill all the details till declaration...After filling which section did u get the message.............thanks


----------



## kaaluram

LonelySoul said:


> No I did not use any agent.we lodged our 309 at Vfs centre Chandigarh
> No I am heading to Melbourne not any regional area.


It depends on who your CO is. Some of the COs have been finalising applications quicker than others.


----------



## kaaluram

springvale said:


> Hi lonelysoul,
> Congrats...My wife's Dol is 13/6/12 too....With checking in ATO , when u go in to that link do we need to fill all the details till declaration...After filling which section did u get the message.............thanks


DOL may be the same but if your CO is different, it might take longer than you have expected bcoz some of the COs are months behind.

If your CO is same as lonelysoul, You can expect your visa grant in a couple of days otherwise, you may need to have patience for a couple of months.


----------



## kaaluram

DOL: 27/04/2012
CO assigned: 06/07/12
Sent to the Senior office: 13/09/12
Visa grant: waiting


----------



## inh7rock

thanks neel...


----------



## inh7rock

*to change details on spread sheet*

Hello,
I just want to advise the admin that on spread sheet can you change my co assigned date from 01/09/2012 to 01/10/2012 and medicals done from 03/09/2012 to 03/10/2012..
Sorry i mistyped the month..
sorry for that.. 
I am still waiting for confirmation email that my file has been forwarded to SCO...
regards


----------



## LonelySoul

springvale said:


> Hi lonelysoul,
> Congrats...My wife's Dol is 13/6/12 too....With checking in ATO , when u go in to that link do we need to fill all the details till declaration...After filling which section did u get the message.............thanks


hey springvale....here's the link to check status at ATO *https://iar.ato.gov.au/iarweb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1*
and if u go through the first 3 pages u will know the status after that....all you got to do is get your passport no,country of passport and Gender exactly as you have and fill the rest as everything is mandatory...but get these 3 right and check...i hope that you get ur Visa too


----------



## mlwp

Even June applicants got their visa granted .Dont know why April applicants are still remaining . Very painful situation .....


----------



## kv09

mlwp said:


> Even June applicants got their visa granted .Dont know why April applicants are still remaining . Very painful situation .....


Dear now I come to know that they are finishing cases as file sent to sco.lonelysoul file sent in august.n he got visa.mine sent in Sept so I can have my visa end of novm or first week of deck.
Mlwp wn your file sent to sco..?


----------



## mlwp

On October 1 st


----------



## kv09

mlwp said:


> Even June applicants got their visa granted .Dont know why April applicants are still remaining . Very painful situation .....


Dear now I come to know that they are finishing cases as file sent to sco.lonelysoul file sent in august.n he got visa.mine sent in Sept so I can have my visa end of novm or first week of deck.
Mlwp wn your file sent to sco..?


----------



## kary4u007

LonelySoul said:


> No I did not use any agent.we lodged our 309 at Vfs centre Chandigarh
> No I am heading to Melbourne not any regional area.


HI LonelySoul !! congrats on ur visa grant !!! MY DOL is June 7 !!! and the date on which my file was fwded to SCO is Aug 30 2012. Hopefully i get my visa soon !!

my wishes again !!


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

mlwp said:


> On October 1 st


Hi Mlwp, 
what is ur subclass? 309 or 100.
Cheers.


----------



## kv09

mlwp said:


> On October 1 st


Mlwp don't b negative..we have genuine relationship then why we are worried..we will get our visa sooner or later..time will come soon..when we will be packing our luggage to meet our better halves..may we all get visa soon...God bless everyone..


----------



## kary4u007

LonelySoul said:


> Hey Guys I just happen to Check ATO website and it says Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.Does it mean Visa is granted.. It's kinda wired coz I checked it yesterday after 5pm that time it had same phrase that my details does not match.But it's Saturday today and AHC is closed..can't wait for Monday to call AHC and check ... Any suggestions are welcomed


Hey there, can you please share the AHC contact no?? Thanks


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

kv09 said:


> Mlwp don't b negative..we have genuine relationship then why we are worried..we will get our visa sooner or later..time will come soon..when we will be packing our luggage to meet our better halves..may we all get visa soon...God bless everyone..


HI KV09 , 
that's true.
but the nontransparent processing arrangement of AHC sucks. Dont know what happens there.
cheers.


----------



## kv09

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> HI KV09 ,
> that's true.
> but the nontransparent processing arrangement of AHC sucks. Dont know what happens there.
> cheers.


Yes dear its really frustrating.but we can't help it.we have to b positive and hopeful.if we will b upset then there is no use..only we will suffer.AHC people working of their own.we can't fight with them.so be optimistic.I feel so till end if this year they will clear July applicants also..so be happy.we will get our visa soon..


----------



## SydneySummons

Hey Everybody,

Hope all of you are doing good?
I've mailed my CO with my additional docs, but I've got a "Mail delivery delayed" notification from her mail id?
Can anybody please suggest what to do, now?? 

Regards,
S


----------



## kevti85

kary4u007 said:


> Hey there, can you please share the AHC contact no?? Thanks


Hi,
I hav pm u the contact details of AHC...

Regards,


----------



## inh7rock

Can anybody advise me how to get in touch with AHC , new delhi through telephone. Everytime there is automated answering system without the call being forwarded to actual operator...
Second thing can we confirm about our file's status about sending to sco over the telephone???
Please reply
Regards


----------



## inh7rock

kevti85 said:


> Hi,
> I hav pm u the contact details of AHC...
> 
> Regards,


Hello kevti,
I will be really thankful to you if you can pm me the contact details of AHC as well????
Regards...


----------



## kevti85

inh7rock said:


> Hello kevti,
> I will be really thankful to you if you can pm me the contact details of AHC as well????
> Regards...


Hi, 

Pls chk ur pm,, i hav given u the process in brief with contact details
In case u still need help, let me know

Regards,


----------



## inh7rock

kevti85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pls chk ur pm,, i hav given u the process in brief with contact details
> In case u still need help, let me know
> 
> Regards,


Hello kevti,
Thanks for ur reply..
I cant see ur message in my inbox..
Can u please send me again.. My id is "inh7rock"
Regards


----------



## kevti85

inh7rock said:


> Hello kevti,
> Thanks for ur reply..
> I cant see ur message in my inbox..
> Can u please send me again.. My id is "inh7rock"
> Regards


Hi,

U can call ahc on 01141221000..der wl b some computerised message..dnt listen to it and immediately press 1...aftr few seconds of pressing 1, press 2...u wl b connected with the manual operator in about 15-20 mins,,,

In case u need any further help, let me know...
All the best

Regards,


----------



## inh7rock

kevti85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> U can call ahc on 01141221000..der wl b some computerised message..dnt listen to it and immediately press 1...aftr few seconds of pressing 1, press 2...u wl b connected with the manual operator in about 15-20 mins,,,
> 
> In case u need any further help, let me know...
> All the best
> 
> Regards,


Thanks alot for your help...
Keep updated...


----------



## sundari

LonelySoul said:


> Oh is it ...thanks Kv...
> Here is my timeline
> DOL-13 June 2012
> CO allocated-20 August 2012
> File forwarded to SCO -27 August 2012
> ATO Website status updated - 17 November 2012


Congratulations and welcome to Australia


----------



## rajat_1

waiting of CO allocation since 10th Sept......starting to get nervous now....should I contact AHC.....pls suggest


----------



## vun_ti

LonelySoul said:


> Oh is it ...thanks Kv...
> Here is my timeline
> DOL-13 June 2012
> CO allocated-20 August 2012
> File forwarded to SCO -27 August 2012
> ATO Website status updated - 17 November 2012



Hey LonleySoul,

Just a quick question. Have you received an email from CO after the file forwarded to SCO? I have the same CO, I have send her an email and waiting for a reply for about 3 weeks. Not sure if the file was already forwared?

Cheers


----------



## priyankahyd

hello everyone,

I haven't got any reply from CO regarding my case... as of now .
but when I called up AHC they told me that my file is forwarded for final decision...
so this means it's been send to SCO?.


----------



## LonelySoul

vun_ti said:


> Hey LonleySoul,
> 
> Just a quick question. Have you received an email from CO after the file forwarded to SCO? I have the same CO, I have send her an email and waiting for a reply for about 3 weeks. Not sure if the file was already forwared?
> 
> Cheers


Well she never replied back any of my E-Mails.She asked us a few more documents that I have listed in spreadsheet on 20 August and we sent everything on 22 August.I rang AHC on 23 August and they said department will send me an acknowledgement e-mail if they receive those documents.Got that AHC acknowledgement E-mail on 24 August.Then waited for 3 weeks and rang AHC on 14 Sept. and lady operator on the phone told me that file has been forwarded on 27 August to the SCO and is queued for final assessment and decision.So that's the story so far. So this CO never holds on to the file , if everything is there she will forward it to the SCO.

To all the people waiting it just depends on the CO if she want to notify you about the SCO status as normally CO 's don't tell us about it.If anyone has any more questions,I am happy to answer


----------



## kevti85

priyankahyd said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I haven't got any reply from CO regarding my case... as of now .
> but when I called up AHC they told me that my file is forwarded for final decision...
> so this means it's been send to SCO?.



Hi,

I will comfortably assume dats its been forwarded to sco,,wats d date?

Regards,


----------



## dreamzz

Hi Guys,

DOL: 3 July 
CO: 13 Sep
Additional Docs Submitted: 11 Oct

No news about SCO yet? Is anyone else with similar timelines are waiting for SCO?


----------



## kevti85

rajat_1 said:


> waiting of CO allocation since 10th Sept......starting to get nervous now....should I contact AHC.....pls suggest


Hi rajat,

CO allocation takes sumwher between 10-12 weeks from date of lodgemnt,,few of my friends hv been recently allocated co exactly aftr 12 weeks,,
So u cn sit n pray,,also wud request u to help wid ur other details so d forum cn help u better evn in future

Regards,


----------



## kevti85

dreamzz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> DOL: 3 July
> CO: 13 Sep
> Additional Docs Submitted: 11 Oct
> 
> No news about SCO yet? Is anyone else with similar timelines are waiting for SCO?


Hi dreamzz,

Did u try calling ahc n chk wid dem,,we share almost d similar timelines & my file went to sco on 26-oct,,u cn chk d spreadsheet fr my details,,
I called up Ahc arnd 3-nov dats wen dey told me and aftr dat i mailed my co fr d status nd she confirmed d same

Regards,


----------



## kv09

Goodluck to everyone.may we all get visa soon...


----------



## kv09

Mlwp are you going to mail your co today regarding seven month mantra or not.who is your co.


----------



## kaaluram

Hi all,

It is taking 75 to 80 days for your visa to be granted after your application is forwarded to SCO.

In my case:
DOL: 27/04/12
CO: 06/07/12
SCO: 03/09/12
expected visa grant: 23/11/12 which is 80 days after the docs have been sent to the SCO.

NOte: on my prebious details I typed incorrect date for SCO: 13/09/12 which actually was 03/09/12

Good Luck!


----------



## kv09

kaaluram said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It is taking 75 to 80 days for your visa to be granted after your application is forwarded to SCO.
> 
> In my case:
> DOL: 27/04/12
> CO: 06/07/12
> SCO: 03/09/12
> expected visa grant: 23/11/12 which is 80 days after the docs have been sent to the SCO.
> 
> NOte: on my prebious details I typed incorrect date for SCO: 13/09/12 which actually was 03/09/12
> 
> Good Luck!


Ok.if it's correct than I can expect my visa grant next week.but there is a applicant name far away from you didn't get visa yet.as his file sent to 5th of July.so we can't say how AHC people working.


----------



## kaaluram

kv09 said:


> Ok.if it's correct than I can expect my visa grant next week.but there is a applicant name far away from you didn't get visa yet.as his file sent to 5th of July.so we can't say how AHC people working.


will you plz tell me whose application was that?
cheers


----------



## kv09

Applicant name ' far away from you'..


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

kv09 said:


> Applicant name ' far away from you'..


Hi... That's me. Kv09 is right. I am still waiting.


----------



## kaaluram

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi... That's me. Kv09 is right. I am still waiting.


Can we plz clarify:
did you lodge your application on the 5th of July or your application was sent for the final decision on the 5th of July??


----------



## kv09

kaaluram said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It is taking 75 to 80 days for your visa to be granted after your application is forwarded to SCO.
> 
> In my case:
> DOL: 27/04/12
> CO: 06/07/12
> SCO: 03/09/12
> expected visa grant: 23/11/12 which is 80 days after the docs have been sent to the SCO.
> 
> NOte: on my prebious details I typed incorrect date for SCO: 13/09/12 which actually was 03/09/12
> 
> Good Luck!


My one friends file sent to sco in 20Sep nd she granted visa on 17Oct.she got visa in 28days.now wt will you say..


----------



## kaaluram

according to this spreadsheet, that does not seem to have happened. If you go through, you will find that it would take 75 to 80 days.
plz check


----------



## kaaluram

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi... That's me. Kv09 is right. I am still waiting.


Hi
your case looks a little bit different. Interview is involved and you have not been requested additional docs and you have also mentioned that you had put your name as non-migrating before. May be it was something to do with that.

Hope you get the visa granted soon
cheers


----------



## kv09

kaaluram said:


> Hi
> your case looks a little bit different. Interview is involved and you have not been requested additional docs and you have also mentioned that you had put your name as non-migrating before. May be it was something to do with that.
> 
> Hope you get the visa granted soon
> cheers


Dear even me nd my sons name also added as a non migrant ..no interview..only pcc of hubby from aus and India asked.nd went to tv for 3months n wn came back to India than file sent to sco..till now waiting for decision.hope to get visa soon..


----------



## kaaluram

kv09 said:


> Dear even me nd my sons name also added as a non migrant ..no interview..only pcc of hubby from aus and India asked.nd went to tv for 3months n wn came back to India than file sent to sco..till now waiting for decision.hope to get visa soon..


Sorry that message was intended to go to Farawayfromyour!


----------



## kv09

kaaluram said:


> according to this spreadsheet, that does not seem to have happened. If you go through, you will find that it would take 75 to 80 days.
> plz check


Dear my friend is not in this forum..she is my husband's friends wife.she mailed me her emails regarding her file sent to sco and emailed me that mail also in which she granted visa


----------



## kaaluram

kv09 said:


> Dear my friend is not in this forum..she is my husband's friends wife.she mailed me her emails regarding her file sent to sco and emailed me that mail also in which she granted visa


there are always exceptions!
Cheer up for the lucky ones.


----------



## kv09

Yess m happy for her..God bless everyone.hope to have good news soon..


----------



## ankita87

Helo everyone!!! My file sent to sco on 17/08/2012..This is last week after that I m going to complain in DIAC aus.what do you think guys?? Are you guys with me????


----------



## kaaluram

ankita87 said:


> Helo everyone!!! My file sent to sco on 17/08/2012..This is last week after that I m going to complain in DIAC aus.what do you think guys?? Are you guys with me????


your DOL is same as mine but SCO is different. It should have been decided already but i think it will be beneficial if you just inquire about it after 27th of November  so that you can claim that it has now been 7 months.


----------



## fistu

kaaluram said:


> there are always exceptions!
> Cheer up for the lucky ones.


When was her ( your friend) DOL?


----------



## fistu

fistu said:


> When was her ( your friend) DOL?


Sorry Kaaluram,
question was for KVO9 friend??
thanks, 
Cheers,


----------



## kv09

fistu said:


> When was her ( your friend) DOL?


Dear my friend dol was 18/4/2012.....now she is aus


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

ankita87 said:


> Helo everyone!!! My file sent to sco on 17/08/2012..This is last week after that I m going to complain in DIAC aus.what do you think guys?? Are you guys with me????


HI Ankita, 
before complaining I think its good to write a sweet and strict email to your CO.
Stating that what is the status of application.
As you have applied for 100, the global processing time set by Australia is 8 months where as 12 months for 309.If you ask your CO, my case has been forwarded on 17/08/2012 and current AHC timeline is 6-7 months and global timeline is 8 months.
IF the application has been processed according to DOL or date forward to SCO you should be getting the visa by now.YOu have rights to information about your application and why you have been disadvantaged in processing though there has not been any complications in documentation.

Lets see what your CO says then you could proceed.After this email you will have proof to complain and strong evidence of unfair processing of AHC.
Cheers,


----------



## kv09

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> HI Ankita,
> before complaining I think its good to write a sweet and strict email to your CO.
> Stating that what is the status of application.
> As you have applied for 100, the global processing time set by Australia is 8 months where as 12 months for 309.If you ask your CO, my case has been forwarded on 17/08/2012 and current AHC timeline is 6-7 months and global timeline is 8 months.
> IF the application has been processed according to DOL or date forward to SCO you should be getting the visa by now.YOu have rights to information about your application and why you have been disadvantaged in processing though there has not been any complications in documentation.
> 
> Lets see what your CO says then you could proceed.After this email you will have proof to complain and strong evidence of unfair processing of AHC.
> Cheers,


Yes kanchi that's the best way to ask about the status of your application ..my seven months hav been completed last week.mine subclass is 100.wt you think should I mail too or not.or should I waitfor this week.?


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

kv09 said:


> Yes kanchi that's the best way to ask about the status of your application ..my seven months hav been completed last week.mine subclass is 100.wt you think should I mail too or not.or should I waitfor this week.?


HI KV09, I recon its better to wait this week and send email to CO next week stating the above mentioned reason.If the case is not complicated they cant just dealy without giving us the reason.Global time for 100 is 8 months which is clearly mentioned at AHC website.
Cheers,


----------



## ankita87

Hi kanchi,you and all of you are right.i think in ahc both 309/100 have same time line.I have already done all this thing.I just want to know that if I complain to DIAC,you guys are with me or not!!!!I m going to complain only after my 7mnths timeline.not now.just asking all of you for support nothing at all.Thaks guys!!!! I m not going to take a strict step.so just relax.thank you very much guys!!!!!


----------



## kv09

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> HI KV09, I recon its better to wait this week and send email to CO next week stating the above mentioned reason.If the case is not complicated they cant just dealy without giving us the reason.Global time for 100 is 8 months which is clearly mentioned at AHC website.
> Cheers,


Thanx dear.yes I think you are rite I will mail my co in first week of December.actually wn I was about to complete my seven months I mail my co that time also stating that as my file going to complete seven months when can I expect my visa.then my co mail me that they are not finalising cases acc to dol .no matter if your file lodged on 13/4/2012. My co said.we are finishing cases acc to the date it sent to sco.as my file sent on 13Sep to sco .so I think I sud wait till 1st week of decm .then I will mail my co.


----------



## kaaluram

kv09 said:


> Thanx dear.yes I think you are rite I will mail my co in first week of December.actually wn I was about to complete my seven months I mail my co that time also stating that as my file going to complete seven months when can I expect my visa.then my co mail me that they are not finalising cases acc to dol .no matter if your file lodged on 13/4/2012. My co said.we are finishing cases acc to the date it sent to sco.as my file sent on 13Sep to sco .so I think I sud wait till 1st week of decm .then I will mail my co.


if it is so, mine was sent on the 3rd of September. I will let the forum know once mine is decided.


----------



## fistu

ankita87 said:


> Hi kanchi,you and all of you are right.i think in ahc both 309/100 have same time line.I have already done all this thing.I just want to know that if I complain to DIAC,you guys are with me or not!!!!I m going to complain only after my 7mnths timeline.not now.just asking all of you for support nothing at all.Thaks guys!!!! I m not going to take a strict step.so just relax.thank you very much guys!!!!!


You have my Endorsement for nontransparent way of processing application. I suppose, majority of Expats agree in this term.
Good luck
Cheers,


----------



## fistu

ankita87 said:


> Hi kanchi,you and all of you are right.i think in ahc both 309/100 have same time line.I have already done all this thing.I just want to know that if I complain to DIAC,you guys are with me or not!!!!I m going to complain only after my 7mnths timeline.not now.just asking all of you for support nothing at all.Thaks guys!!!! I m not going to take a strict step.so just relax.thank you very much guys!!!!!


Ankita, 
Enclosed here is link you can refer to while lodging complaint email to Global unit.

CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Hope it helps...
Cheers..


----------



## kv09

Mlwp any news..


----------



## ankita87

Hey guys,,I just check ATO status updated.your detail indicate that you are aligible for TFN but wait...bla...bla..this mean my visa granted!!!!!finally the wait is over!!!! Best of luck....


----------



## kv09

Wow ankita congrats dear.m so happy for u.God bless u.it means they are finishing cases acc to date it sent to sco.. so me too expect my visa incoming two weeks...


----------



## mystikmaestro

ankita87 said:


> Hey guys,,I just check ATO status updated.your detail indicate that you are aligible for TFN but wait...bla...bla..this mean my visa granted!!!!!finally the wait is over!!!! Best of luck....


Congrats Ankita.......


----------



## ankita87

Thank you so much guys. Best of luck.hope you all get visa this week.Thanks to all for always support..this forum is very helpful.


----------



## ria2611

kaaluram said:


> if it is so, mine was sent on the 3rd of September. I will let the forum know once mine is decided.


Hi,
Even my file was fwded to sco on 3 Sept. Do let me know when your TFN status changes and you get grant letter, hoping to get it this week as the one who had their file fwded on 27 Aug already got visa.
I had student visa earlier and already have TFN , hence cannot check mine. Your updates will be very much helpful to me.

Thanks & best of luck.


----------



## ria2611

I would request to update my details, SCO 3 SEPT and would like to re confirm if kaalurams date is same as it shows 13 sept on spread sheet.


----------



## ria2611

Any updates of sairam?


----------



## kary4u007

ankita87 said:


> Thank you so much guys. Best of luck.hope you all get visa this week.Thanks to all for always support..this forum is very helpful.


Congrats Ankita!! My SCO date is 30 August. Hopefully not too far


----------



## fistu

ankita87 said:


> Hey guys,,I just check ATO status updated.your detail indicate that you are aligible for TFN but wait...bla...bla..this mean my visa granted!!!!!finally the wait is over!!!! Best of luck....


Congratulation Ankita...
Hard wait paid off...
Cheers


----------



## June132012

Hi ankita... Congrats to u for ur long awaited visa... Have a good one


----------



## sairamnisha

hi ria2611,

I received a mail from my co stating that my file has been sent for final decision on August 22.,
i'm eagerly waiting for my grant mail.,but still i haven't got any mails from AHC.,and i heared that AHC will be closed for christmas holidays.,don't know on which basis they are finalizing the case..
hope will get my visa before november..


----------



## sairamnisha

hi ankita,

we both have same case officers.,and my file has been sent to final decision on 22nd august.,
hope will get my visa soon.,please intimate the form once you get the grant mail

Thanks,
Sairam


----------



## kaaluram

ria2611 said:


> I would request to update my details, SCO 3 SEPT and would like to re confirm if kaalurams date is same as it shows 13 sept on spread sheet.


it was 03/09
mistakenly typed 13/09
cheers


----------



## ria2611

sairamnisha said:


> hi ria2611,
> 
> I received a mail from my co stating that my file has been sent for final decision on August 22.,
> i'm eagerly waiting for my grant mail.,but still i haven't got any mails from AHC.,and i heared that AHC will be closed for christmas holidays.,don't know on which basis they are finalizing the case..
> hope will get my visa before november..


Have you checked your TFN status?


----------



## kv09

Anyone got visa today.. mlwp what is the progress of your case..?


----------



## ankita87

I just called ahc and conformed...they said your visa is granted and receive mail in 2 working days!!! So happy...best wishes with all of you guys always and forever!!!!! Good luck to all...hope you all get visa soon..


----------



## inh7rock

ankita87 said:


> I just called ahc and conformed...they said your visa is granted and receive mail in 2 working days!!! So happy...best wishes with all of you guys always and forever!!!!! Good luck to all...hope you all get visa soon..


Congrats ankita....
How long it took in total????
Regards


----------



## jagha86

hello guys..:ranger: been a while i came to forum... congrats to all who got their visa's:clap2::clap2:... best wishes to who all are waiting for visalane:... Its been 333 days... still waiting & waiting... hoping to get soon..:confused2:


----------



## fistu

jagha86 said:


> hello guys..:ranger: been a while i came to forum... congrats to all who got their visa's:clap2::clap2:... best wishes to who all are waiting for visalane:... Its been 333 days... still waiting & waiting... hoping to get soon..:confused2:


Hi Jaga, 
Have you lodged a complaint to any unit so far??


----------



## kv09

jagha86 said:


> hello guys..:ranger: been a while i came to forum... congrats to all who got their visa's:clap2::clap2:... best wishes to who all are waiting for visalane:... Its been 333 days... still waiting & waiting... hoping to get soon..:confused2:


Hi jagha ..God bless u dear..may you get your visa soon..I really pray for you.but want to ask u one thing why you haven't ever apply for tv.writing like dis is hell


----------



## priyankahyd

Hi,



What is internal check ...? Ahc said they are doing internal check than they will send to sco...
How long does it takes for internal check ... Has anyone came across this? I have submitted my additional documents on 3oct .


Thanks !


----------



## kv09

Anyone granted visa today...??this wait is killing..


----------



## kary4u007

ankita87 said:


> Hey guys,,I just check ATO status updated.your detail indicate that you are aligible for TFN but wait...bla...bla..this mean my visa granted!!!!!finally the wait is over!!!! Best of luck....


Hi All,

I checked my ATO status and even I am getting the message as "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN. ".. 

Which means Visa is granted  

Can any one plz tell me how long it takes to get the grant letter after getting this status in ATO site  

Best Wishes to all


----------



## kevti85

kary4u007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I checked my ATO status and even I am getting the message as "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN. "..
> 
> Which means Visa is granted
> 
> Can any one plz tell me how long it takes to get the grant letter after getting this status in ATO site
> 
> Best Wishes to all


Hi,

Hearty Congrats ,,, It usually takes 5 working days at the max to get the grant mail...
Can u let us know the CO Code cos u r one of those lucky few who hav got it early

Regards,


----------



## kv09

kary4u007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I checked my ATO status and even I am getting the message as "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN. "..
> 
> Which means Visa is granted
> 
> Can any one plz tell me how long it takes to get the grant letter after getting this status in ATO site
> 
> Best Wishes to all


Congrats dear.now for sure AHC ppl granting visa as they sent to sco ..that's good..hope everyone sud get visa soon...


----------



## MaSS21

Hi friends,

This thread is really informative...and now feel bit scary... bcz i had recently lodged my partner visa(309/100)..

My DOL - 19Nov2012

can anyone suggest when exactly i can try lodging my tourist visa..? bcz 7 months waiting time is too depressing...


----------



## MaSS21

jagha86 said:


> hello guys..:ranger: been a while i came to forum... congrats to all who got their visa's:clap2::clap2:... best wishes to who all are waiting for visalane:... Its been 333 days... still waiting & waiting... hoping to get soon..:confused2:



You are really great...still waiting with patience.. Wish you get your visa soon.. God Belss..!!


----------



## jagha86

MaSS21 said:


> You are really great...still waiting with patience.. Wish you get your visa soon.. God Belss..!!


My visa s teaching me what is patience.. Hope to get my visa soon & wish more people get their visa soon.. If I was a CO, I would think about the people & their waiting relationships and at least will take decision in 6 months processing time.. Waiting for the moment to get my grant letter with more & more painful days mate..   congrats for the mates who got their visa..


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> Hi jagha ..God bless u dear..may you get your visa soon..I really pray for you.but want to ask u one thing why you haven't ever apply for tv.writing like dis is hell


My spouse visited here & was here.. My Agent advised me not to apply TV and ill get my visa soon... So waiting waiting waiting & Dono how long it gonna take mate..


----------



## kv09

Dear jagha may dis novm brings you good news soon.wn your file sent to sco .
Good luck to all of us...who waiting


----------



## kaaluram

according to the spreadsheet, i would be the next person to get the visa hopefully by tomorrow.


----------



## sairamnisha

hi lonelysoul,

Have you received your visa grant email yet??


----------



## sairamnisha

Hi Kary4u007,

have you received your visa grant mail yet??


----------



## ravidhanda

rajat_1 said:


> waiting of CO allocation since 10th Sept......starting to get nervous now....should I contact AHC.....pls suggest


hii rajat
i am still waiting for CO since 13th Sept.. please keep in touch..
gud luck


----------



## fistu

ravidhanda said:


> hii rajat
> i am still waiting for CO since 13th Sept.. please keep in touch..
> gud luck


Hi Rajat,
CO allocation takes long time,
it varies with CO as well.
My CO was allocated at the beginning of 12th week.
be patient and hope for the best.
You will eventually get it.
Good luck.
Cheers,


----------



## ravidhanda

fistu said:


> Hi Rajat,
> CO allocation takes long time,
> it varies with CO as well.
> My CO was allocated at the beginning of 12th week.
> be patient and hope for the best.
> You will eventually get it.
> Good luck.
> Cheers,


Thnks Fistu
What will CO asked when he/she call at the time of allocation?


----------



## LonelySoul

sairamnisha said:


> hi lonelysoul,
> 
> Have you received your visa grant email yet??


HEY sairamnisha,
I RECEIVED THE Visa Grant E-MAIL TODAY.
THANKS EVERYONE ...
GOOD LUCK ALL THE WAITING APPLICANTS
GOD BLESS


----------



## LonelySoul

can anyone please update spreadsheet....
Visa granted == 16 November 2012
e mail received == 21 November 2012
Thanks all..


----------



## jagha86

LonelySoul said:


> HEY sairamnisha,
> I RECEIVED THE Visa Grant E-MAIL TODAY.
> THANKS EVERYONE ...
> GOOD LUCK ALL THE WAITING APPLICANTS
> GOD BLESS


Congrats mate..!! All the best.. Happy for u guys


----------



## fistu

ravidhanda said:


> Thnks Fistu
> What will CO asked when he/she call at the time of allocation?


It depends upon your case.
CO would ask if he/she is not clear about anything indicated on application.
she may not necessarily contact you if everything is OK.
It is not very common to have phone call from CO though.
hope it helps,
Cheers,


----------



## sairamnisha

Hi all,

Visa Granted - 19 November

Grant Mail Received-21 November

Thanks all,

May all get your visa soon..Thanks this forum helped very much..
Cases are finalized according to Files sent to SCO..

Regards,
Sairamnisha


----------



## jagha86

sairamnisha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Visa Granted - 19 November
> 
> Grant Mail Received-21 November
> 
> Thanks all,
> 
> May all get your visa soon..Thanks this forum helped very much..
> Cases are finalized according to Files sent to SCO..
> 
> Regards,
> Sairamnisha


Congrats mate..! Happy for u.. Wish more people get their visa


----------



## kv09

Anyone's ato updated today..???


----------



## kv09

Mlwp got any news...


----------



## MaSS21

LonelySoul said:


> can anyone please update spreadsheet....
> Visa granted == 16 November 2012
> e mail received == 21 November 2012
> Thanks all..


Great!! Congrats..!!:clap2:


----------



## Greenflower

My ato update You are eligible for TFN... means I will get the visa soon ????


----------



## kaaluram

Greenflower said:


> My ato update You are eligible for TFN... means I will get the visa soon ????


it means ur visa has been approved. did ato say that?


----------



## kv09

Greenflower said:


> My ato update You are eligible for TFN... means I will get the visa soon ????


If your ato is updated nd it says that you are eligible for tfn .then it means your visa is granted.and you will get visa grant letter this week.


----------



## Greenflower

kv09 said:


> If your ato is updated nd it says that you are eligible for tfn .then it means your visa is granted.and you will get visa grant letter this week.



Thank god...  And Thanks everyone on this forum.... Hope to get mail soon.....


----------



## kv09

Greenflower said:


> Thank god...  And Thanks everyone on this forum.... Hope to get mail soon.....


Congrats ..


----------



## Greenflower

kv09 said:


> Congrats ..


Thanks...  Hope every one will get their visa soon.... God bless all....


----------



## kevti85

Greenflower said:


> My ato update You are eligible for TFN... means I will get the visa soon ????


Hi Greenflower,

Congrats on ATO Update,,, I suggest you shud call up AHC tmrw & confirm the same while you await ur grant mail frm ahc guys

I wish i were as lucky as u are... Neways Happy Reunion,,,Cases like yours help the other forum members keep their hope high 

Regards,


----------



## priyankahyd

Greenflower said:


> My ato update You are eligible for TFN... means I will get the visa soon ????


congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neelvashi

Greenflower said:


> My ato update You are eligible for TFN... means I will get the visa soon ????


When was yr file sent to SCO?


----------



## kaaluram

Greenflower said:


> My ato update You are eligible for TFN... means I will get the visa soon ????


r u sure ur SCO was 8 october??


----------



## neelvashi

kaaluram said:


> r u sure ur SCO was 8 october??


I m pretty sure it was. Cz my dol is 04/06 so i remember talking to him abt it.


----------



## nehashah002

Hi everyone
This AHC always ends up confusing me previously it granted visa based on 7 months pattern .. Lately it started granting based on file send to SCO and now suddenly it has changed again .. System is not at all transparent!! My dol is 27/6/2012 and SCO is 10/09/2012 .. When should i expect my visa .. 
Thanks


----------



## parkedcar

Hi guys i am regular visitor of this forum but never registered, my wife is going through the same pain as most of you so decided to register and share the details.


----------



## parkedcar

my wife's details as follows.
DOL 1/5/2012
CO 4/7/12
SCO allocated on 11/09/12


----------



## parkedcar

although I am happy with the people visa got earlier than most of us but there is a definitely trasparency issues with AHC and this has to be addressed as soon as possible I have contacted them many times through many means and same mantra of 7 months got repeated. I have also exchanged couple of emails with head of family and humanitarian visas in India. But same reply.
since it is nearly seven months finishing with our case and visibly nothing wrong with the application I dont know how they can process june applicants while still some april and may applicants waiting and how they can finalize application of the files forwarded in OCT while August and Sept still waiting......!!!! 
Again congrates to the guys who got it early no bad feelings for you guys ALL THE BEST friends


----------



## parkedcar

all the best greenflower god bless you


----------



## parkedcar

We all are with you JAGHA86


----------



## parkedcar

my life's car has been parked for last 7-8 months due to this AHC drama so frustrating........


----------



## parkedcar

kevti85 said:


> Hi Greenflower,
> 
> Congrats on ATO Update,,, I suggest you shud call up AHC tmrw & confirm the same while you await ur grant mail frm ahc guys
> 
> I wish i were as lucky as u are... Neways Happy Reunion,,,Cases like yours help the other forum members keep their hope high
> 
> Regards,


Hi kevti I think there is a problem with spreadsheet can not see anything except CO names


----------



## kv09

Goodluck to everyone..God bless


----------



## kevti85

parkedcar said:


> Hi kevti I think there is a problem with spreadsheet can not see anything except CO names


Hi parkedcar,

The one spreadsheet contains total 4 sheeets in total,,u cn refer to the 3rd sheet of the spreadsheet for the visa timelines of the members..the sheet u are referring to is the first sheet of the entire spreadsheet,,in case u stil need any help do let me know

Regards,


----------



## parkedcar

kevti85 said:


> Hi parkedcar,
> 
> The one spreadsheet contains total 4 sheeets in total,,u cn refer to the 3rd sheet of the spreadsheet for the visa timelines of the members..the sheet u are referring to is the first sheet of the entire spreadsheet,,in case u stil need any help do let me know
> 
> Regards,


sorry but i use chrome and it was not working now i am using Internet explorer and it is fine but it does not show other sheets in chrome i think chrome is not supported with new update of online office documents thanks anyways


----------



## jagha86

:ranger:Good Morning Mates...!!!!! Hope & wish we get more visa :clap2: :clap2: today..!!!lane: :juggle:


----------



## kv09

jagha86 said:


> :ranger:Good Morning Mates...!!!!! Hope & wish we get more visa :clap2: :clap2: today..!!!lane: :juggle:


Yes dear I too wish for the same..jagha wn yours file sent to sco


----------



## kv09

nehashah002 said:


> Hi everyone
> This AHC always ends up confusing me previously it granted visa based on 7 months pattern .. Lately it started granting based on file send to SCO and now suddenly it has changed again .. System is not at all transparent!! My dol is 27/6/2012 and SCO is 10/09/2012 .. When should i expect my visa ..
> Thanks


Yes dear ahc people really confusing us.just look at my case .my Dol is 13/4/2012.still waiting for visa.file sent to sco 13Sep.earlier they are granting visa based on 7months mantra.acc to that I would have got earlier .after 20th Oct they said we are granting visa as they sent to sco .acc to that I was expecting visa next week.but now they started giving visa to applicant whose file sent in Oct.what we can expect from them.but still m feeling that they should go by series.now they sud clear up applicants whose file sent to sco in Sept.then go further.neha must update me when you get any news.coz I think wn you will get visa than wd in 2-3 days I will get it..
Hope to get visa soon...God bless all of us..


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> Yes dear I too wish for the same..jagha wn yours file sent to sco


I think still my case is with CO only:confused2:....  past 1 & half months AHC people are telling that it will be sent to SCO soon...dono whts happening mate


----------



## kary4u007

sairamnisha said:


> Hi Kary4u007,
> 
> have you received your visa grant mail yet??


Hi sairamnisha !!

Did not get my grant mail yet !! but i spoke with AHC after a great difficulty yesterday and was informed that I can travel without the grant mail !!
Grant mail is just a notification ...

All the Best guys !! hope u all gt ur visa soon !!


----------



## kv09

jagha86 said:


> I think still my case is with CO only:confused2:....  past 1 & half months AHC people are telling that it will be sent to SCO soon...dono whts happening mate


Oh God.. why don't you complain ..


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> Oh God.. why don't you complain ..


my Agent already did it long ago.... But still the same Kv


----------



## kv09

Mlwp have you mail your co


----------



## nehashah002

kv09 said:


> Yes dear ahc people really confusing us.just look at my case .my Dol is 13/4/2012.still waiting for visa.file sent to sco 13Sep.earlier they are granting visa based on 7months mantra.acc to that I would have got earlier .after 20th Oct they said we are granting visa as they sent to sco .acc to that I was expecting visa next week.but now they started giving visa to applicant whose file sent in Oct.what we can expect from them.but still m feeling that they should go by series.now they sud clear up applicants whose file sent to sco in Sept.then go further.neha must update me when you get any news.coz I think wn you will get visa than wd in 2-3 days I will get it..
> Hope to get visa soon...God bless all of us..


Hi Kv09 
I will definitely inform u .. Same thing is confusing me y they suddenly started clearing october applicants .. In this situation we don't know whether u will get ur visa first or i will  Lets hope we both get it soon !!!


----------



## kaaluram

nehashah002 said:


> Hi Kv09
> I will definitely inform u .. Same thing is confusing me y they suddenly started clearing october applicants .. In this situation we don't know whether u will get ur visa first or i will  Lets hope we both get it soon !!!


I doubt that one. thats impossible unless the situation is exceptional.


----------



## kv09

I just call ahc .they kept my call on hold for 15 mints but didn't pick d call.feeling bad.wn I vlog get my visa.it's 7.5 months gone.


----------



## nehashah002

kv09 said:


> I just call ahc .they kept my call on hold for 15 mints but didn't pick d call.feeling bad.wn I vlog get my visa.it's 7.5 months gone.


Y didn't they pick ur call ..


----------



## kv09

nehashah002 said:


> Y didn't they pick ur call ..


I don't know why they dint.I want to apply tv again.act m pregnant again.I don't know should I tell myco about it.so that they should grant me visa before my delivery.


----------



## kaaluram

nehashah002 said:


> Y didn't they pick ur call ..


I would suggest u wait two more weeks. ur SCO is 13 Sep and the cases have not been finalized yet for Sep. 
cheers


----------



## Greenflower

kevti85 said:


> Hi Greenflower,
> 
> Congrats on ATO Update,,, I suggest you shud call up AHC tmrw & confirm the same while you await ur grant mail frm ahc guys
> 
> I wish i were as lucky as u are... Neways Happy Reunion,,,Cases like yours help the other forum members keep their hope high
> 
> Regards,


I made a call to AHC and they confirmed the same... Thanks


----------



## Greenflower

priyankahyd said:


> congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks a lot


----------



## Greenflower

neelvashi said:


> When was yr file sent to SCO?


My CO didn't tell me the exact date. In response of my mail regarding my case status they said file sent to SCO


----------



## Greenflower

kaaluram said:


> r u sure ur SCO was 8 october??


Don't know the exact date .. Got the mail on 8 oct in response of my mail.


----------



## fistu

kv09 said:


> I don't know why they dint.I want to apply tv again.act m pregnant again.I don't know should I tell myco about it.so that they should grant me visa before my delivery.


I suppose, 
You have to be honest with your case. 
inconsistent information would sometimes be confusing and may carry potential to hamper.
Cheers,


----------



## kv09

fistu said:


> I suppose,
> You have to be honest with your case.
> inconsistent information would sometimes be confusing and may carry potential to hamper.
> Cheers,


I know that but wn my file sent to sco after that I get pregnant.so thot to wait..


----------



## June132012

Hello everyone,,, can anyone please tell me how i can check my file progress through ATO.... How to fill the form???other thing i had spend 1.5 year in aus and i have TFN..... Can anyone please tell me how i can fill form and do i need to quote the TFN in colum coz i have one????? Whats the procedure plz tell me...... When i tried it always say that you donot have proper visa to apply for TFN....


----------



## parkedcar

Hi guys anybody got visa today ????


----------



## kv09

June13 said:


> Hello everyone,,, can anyone please tell me how i can check my file progress through ATO.... How to fill the form???other thing i had spend 1.5 year in aus and i have TFN..... Can anyone please tell me how i can fill form and do i need to quote the TFN in colum coz i have one????? Whats the procedure plz tell me...... When i tried it always say that you donot have proper visa to apply for TFN....


It means u are not granted visa yet..


----------



## kv09

Anyone's ato updated today..??


----------



## kaaluram

kv09 said:


> Anyone's ato updated today..??


It does not look like anyone did.


----------



## jagha86

kaaluram said:


> It does not look like anyone did.


Yep.. No good... Waiting to get visa & see more grant messages..


----------



## kv09

Why AHC people work very slow.?can't they grant 2-3visa in a day.


----------



## venkat1987

*extra photos*

Hi guys,

My CO has asked for extra photos of our wedding. As we did the wedding in home, we did not take many photos. Which kind of photos do you usually submit when asked about the hindu wedding. We gave a mix of wedding and reception and she wants more.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## fistu

venkat1987 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My CO has asked for extra photos of our wedding. As we did the wedding in home, we did not take many photos. Which kind of photos do you usually submit when asked about the hindu wedding. We gave a mix of wedding and reception and she wants more.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Mate, 
I cannot see your co code and allocation date
Your complete information is extra merit for expats to suggest you. It would be good to hand info so that Kevti uploads in sheet. I was asked same things. PM me if you require further info.
Cheers,


----------



## venkat1987

*co*

I am already there in the spreadsheet with all details. anyway CO code 9.


----------



## venkat1987

Hi fistu, 

What extra photos u gave for central ceremony and wedding photos.


----------



## sheraaz82

Hi RockMeOn,

I am new to the forums - having trouble opening the spreadsheet - but can you please add my wives dates into it..

DOL 22/07/2012
CO alottment 04/10/2012
Docs submitted 29/10/2012
Medical submitted 29/10/2012
Ref. for final assessment 01/11/2012

Currently waiting for Visa


----------



## nehashah002

kv09 said:


> I don't know why they dint.I want to apply tv again.act m pregnant again.I don't know should I tell myco about it.so that they should grant me visa before my delivery.


Hi Kv9 
I would suggest u to be patient and not to complicate things now when u r just on the verge of getting ur visa. . Its not far away !! They will ask for ten different kinds of proofs before considering ur case for speedy processing so its better that u wait ..


----------



## kv09

nehashah002 said:


> Hi Kv9
> I would suggest u to be patient and not to complicate things now when u r just on the verge of getting ur visa. . Its not far away !! They will ask for ten different kinds of proofs before considering ur case for speedy processing so its better that u wait ..


Thanx dear.same thing m thinking.now m abt to get d visa than y to complicate d things.this y . Waiting...
All d best to all of us who waiting..


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

sheraaz82 said:


> Hi Rockmelon,
> 
> I am new to the forums - having trouble opening the spreadsheet - but can you please add my wives dates into it..
> 
> DOL 22/07/2012
> CO alottment 04/10/2012
> Docs submitted 29/10/2012
> Medical submitted 29/10/2012
> Ref. for final assessment 01/11/2012
> 
> Currently waiting for Visa


what is the code of you co??


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

venkat1987 said:


> I am already there in the spreadsheet with all details. anyway CO code 9.


HI Venakat,
from spreadsheet it looks like you have already submitted your documents.Did you CO asked for the photos again recently after you submitted requested documents.
cheers


----------



## sheraaz82

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> what is the code of you co??


Code is "4"..

Managed to download the spreadsheet so ok now..


----------



## parkedcar

hi Kevti my co code is 11 and applied through Ahmedabad VFS
and KV09 we are just on couple of days difference GOD BLESS EVERYONE WITH VISA


----------



## kv09

parkedcar said:


> hi Kevti my co code is 11 and applied through Ahmedabad VFS
> and KV09 we are just on couple of days difference GOD BLESS EVERYONE WITH VISA


Ok ji .let's hope for the best..hope to get visa soon..


----------



## mlwp

*hi*



kary4u007 said:


> Hi sairamnisha !!
> 
> Did not get my grant mail yet !! but i spoke with AHC after a great difficulty yesterday and was informed that I can travel without the grant mail !!
> Grant mail is just a notification ...
> 
> All the Best guys !! hope u all gt ur visa soon !!


HI ALLL..... 
Atlast my long wait has come to an end . My visa has been granted . Thanks to Almighty and those who supported me. . Are you sure that ,we can travel without visa grant mail with us ????????


----------



## kv09

mlwp said:


> HI ALLL.....
> Atlast my long wait has come to an end . My visa has been granted . Thanks to Almighty and those who supported me. . Are you sure that ,we can travel without visa grant mail with us ????????


Wow..mlwp congrats dear.how you come to know abt ur visa grant.


----------



## kevti85

mlwp said:


> HI ALLL.....
> Atlast my long wait has come to an end . My visa has been granted . Thanks to Almighty and those who supported me. . Are you sure that ,we can travel without visa grant mail with us ????????


Hi mlwp,

Hw did u know abt the grant? Did u call up AHC or chkd on ATO/TFN?

Regards,


----------



## mlwp

My visa has been granted on 20 th November . I went for a retreat for a week from Sunday . Today only i came back home and heard this glad news.My husband called AHC and checked Tfn on Wednesday itself. Thanks to lord Jesus


----------



## mystikmaestro

Congrats


----------



## nehashah002

parkedcar said:


> hi Kevti my co code is 11 and applied through Ahmedabad VFS
> and KV09 we are just on couple of days difference GOD BLESS EVERYONE WITH VISA


Hey hi even i have applied from Ahmedabad VFS .. Plz let me know when u get ur visa grant mail .. My file was forwarded on 10th sept.


----------



## nehashah002

Hi everyone

God knows y AHC has forgotten sept candidates ..  n started clearing october files directly after august :confused2:


----------



## kv09

Mlwp now I can expect mine anytime..Godds bless everyone..


----------



## kv09

nehashah002 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> God knows y AHC has forgotten sept candidates ..  n started clearing october files directly after august :confused2:


Neha do not worry our turn vl come next week.there are two sco rite now working in AHC ..so from today or from next week they will start clearing Sep applicants..hope for the best..


----------



## mystikmaestro

Hey I am very happy for mlwp according to DOl u n kv09 deserving.. Hope all of us ll get our visa soon god bless all


----------



## kv09

mystikmaestro said:


> Hey I am very happy for mlwp according to DOl u n kv09 deserving.. Hope all of us ll get our visa soon god bless all


Thanx mystik ..hope we all April applicants get visa soon...I wish today or next week we hopefully get visa


----------



## nehashah002

kv09 said:


> Neha do not worry our turn vl come next week.there are two sco rite now working in AHC ..so from today or from next week they will start clearing Sep applicants..hope for the best..


Fingers crossed


----------



## nehashah002

kv09 said:


> Thanx mystik ..hope we all April applicants get visa soon...I wish today or next week we hopefully get visa


Hope for the best


----------



## kaaluram

This is stupid. They r finalising application sent to SCO in October. What happened to the September ones??? Why did they skip September??? this is just pain. Not fair at all.


----------



## kaaluram

nehashah002 said:


> Fingers crossed


Is it true that there are two SCOs???


----------



## nehashah002

kaaluram said:


> This is stupid. They r finalising application sent to SCO in October. What happened to the September ones??? Why did they skip September??? this is just pain. Not fair at all.


I m wondering the same


----------



## kv09

Do not know how AHC people working.I mail last month to immigration department that my seven months will be completing on 13novm.so when can I expect my visa.and after 22days now only immigration department mail me in reply of my mail that they will gIv me visa in the time frame of seven months.I do not know weather to laugh or what.they do not even know that .my seven months already completed...I m feeling sad .to whom should I consult.God knows when I vl have my visa.


----------



## kv09

kaaluram said:


> Is it true that there are two SCOs???


I do not know is it true or not.but operator told me last month that there are two sco working.


----------



## jagha86

Any visa Grant today...? :ranger:


----------



## kv09

jagha86 said:


> Any visa Grant today...? :ranger:


Not yet dear..hope our visa grant till 5pm or next week.I asked my hubby to call AHC next week.he said I will try to talk to sco..finger cross hope to get visa soon..tired of waiting..


----------



## parkedcar

nehashah002 said:


> Hey hi even i have applied from Ahmedabad VFS .. Plz let me know when u get ur visa grant mail .. My file was forwarded on 10th sept.


sure neha shah but i think according to the file forwarded to sco u will be the one getting visa before me and KV09 ALL THE BEST NEXT WEEK:clap2:lane:


----------



## kv09

Anyone's auto updated..???


----------



## mystikmaestro

hey guys any update??????


----------



## kv09

mystikmaestro said:


> hey guys any update??????


Not yet dear..I wish ours ato must get updated today or next week..


----------



## kv09

How many of them applied for subclass 100.. plz share your experience.how long it took to have visa..


----------



## visahunter

zion180 said:


> here mate
> co 7 number
> 91 (11) 41221000
> good luck


Thanks. I will try first thing on monday morning


----------



## kaaluram

just checked the ATO, visa granted 
thank u guys.
luv u all for ur support


----------



## visahunter

kaaluram said:


> just checked the ATO, visa granted
> thank u guys.
> luv u all for ur support


Congrats, when did you apply?


----------



## sheraaz82

nehashah002 said:


> I m wondering the same


I am wondering if it has anything to do with the new visa rules (paperless)? That is from 1st October so i wonder if thats related to Sept being missed..


----------



## mystikmaestro

Congrats kaaluram......


----------



## kv09

kaaluram said:


> just checked the ATO, visa granted
> thank u guys.
> luv u all for ur support


Congrats dear.so it means they started clearng Sept applicants..so all the best to all applicants whose file sent to sco in Sept..me too expect my visa next week.


----------



## mystikmaestro

kaaluram said:


> just checked the ATO, visa granted
> thank u guys.
> luv u all for ur support


congrats


----------



## springvale

Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Citizenship.

Kindly note that the application has been forwarded for final decision and
is queued up on the basis of date of lodgement.

We hope that this information would be of assistance.


_____

this is the mail i got from AHC , when i enquired about my visa status...My DOL is 
13th june 2012, file sent to SCO mid sep.....I just thought of posting this, if it could be helpful for someone...


----------



## visahunter

springvale said:


> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Citizenship.
> 
> Kindly note that the application has been forwarded for final decision and
> is queued up on the basis of date of lodgement.
> 
> We hope that this information would be of assistance.
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> this is the mail i got from AHC , when i enquired about my visa status...My DOL is
> 13th june 2012, file sent to SCO mid sep.....I just thought of posting this, if it could be helpful for someone...


Thanks for the mail.

I applied my Visa on 5th May 2012. 
I got mail regarding additional doc required in July.
doc provided 23 July 2012.

Now, no response from them. No reply to the mails.
Nobody pick call at immigration.

Please post any update you receive at forum


----------



## kv09

springvale said:


> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Citizenship.
> 
> Kindly note that the application has been forwarded for final decision and
> is queued up on the basis of date of lodgement.
> 
> We hope that this information would be of assistance.
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> this is the mail i got from AHC , when i enquired about my visa status...My DOL is
> 13th june 2012, file sent to SCO mid sep.....I just thought of posting this, if it could be helpful for someone...


They alws send same mail to everyone.even they sent same mail to me after 22days...if your like sent to sco in mid Sep.so we can expect visa next week..


----------



## kaaluram

kv09 said:


> Congrats dear.so it means they started clearng Sept applicants..so all the best to all applicants whose file sent to sco in Sept..me too expect my visa next week.


true. u will get it next week for sure. 80 days after SCO, everyone will get it. plz be patient for 80 days. u will definitely get it
cheers


----------



## kaaluram

visahunter said:


> Congrats, when did you apply?


DOL does not matter. it solely depends on wen ur file was sent to SCO. it takes 75 to 80 days to get it granted after SCO.
hope it helps u guys
cheers


----------



## kv09

kaaluram said:


> true. u will get it next week for sure. 80 days after SCO, everyone will get it. plz be patient for 80 days. u will definitely get it
> cheers


Thanx dear for ur wishes...hope for the best...God bless everyone..


----------



## mlwp

kv09 said:


> Congrats dear.so it means they started clearng Sept applicants..so all the best to all applicants whose file sent to sco in Sept..me too expect my visa next week.


Hi KV09 you will get visa within first week of December . Relax and pray...


----------



## mlwp

Is it possible to travel without visa grant email?????........


----------



## mlwp

visahunter said:


> Congrats mlwp. Can you tell me when you applied your Visa?
> Also, I am not able to contact AHC - Delhi. No one pics the call.
> 
> My wife case officer is Mousmi Sadana.
> 
> Anyone reading this post, If you know Mousmi Sadana contact number than please let me know.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi , 
I applied my visa on13th April and got it after 7 long months....


----------



## amn95

hi i want to know some info about spouse or partner visa from india to australia,my partner is on student visa in australia state vic.
is still australian immi providing partner or spouse visa.
if yes how long it wud b.


----------



## sundari

kaaluram said:


> just checked the ATO, visa granted
> thank u guys.
> luv u all for ur support


Congratulations

Could you please provide your grant mail received date in spreadsheet.
Thank you,

Our dol:09/05/2015
I wonder when they are going to clear may applications?
Some time in October our application was sent to sco. When we asked for the status on nov 1, they advised us that it is with sco via email.


Waiting is killing if don't know what s happening??? This forum is great.


----------



## kaaluram

sundari said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Could you please provide your grant mail received date in spreadsheet.
> Thank you,
> 
> Our dol:09/05/2015
> I wonder when they are going to clear may applications?
> Some time in October our application was sent to sco. When we asked for the status on nov 1, they advised us that it is with sco via email.
> 
> 
> Waiting is killing if don't know what s happening??? This forum is great.


No need to panic and stress yet. I can advise that you wait 80 days after SCO. 99% visa will be decided between 75 and 80 days after they have been sent to SCO.
Cheers!


----------



## kaaluram

mlwp said:


> Hi ,
> I applied my visa on13th April and got it after 7 long months....


I think it's a good idea not to mention case officer's name on your post. It does not matter who your case officer is. Just note wat date your file has been sent to SCO that is all about it. Mentioning CO's name does not help in any ways.


----------



## kaaluram

Hi all,

I would like to thank you all for our input and collective effort to help us relax and encourae ourselves to wait for that long period of time.

No mention I found this Forum very useful.

I will say a last thing and will be off of the Forum.

I think it's a good idea not to mention case officer's name on your post. It does not matter who your case officer is. Just note wat date your file was sent to SCO that is all about it. Mentioning CO's name does not help in any ways.

I would like to advise all of you who have been desperately waiting for your visas to wait patiently for 80 days after SCO. I am sure you will get it. Please dont stress yourselves before that.

All the best for your visas.


----------



## zion180

Thank u very much I wish good life and bright future.just pray for ur. Thank u again for yr advice


----------



## June132012

Can anyone tell me ahc contact no.????... And some people have some tricks to make the operator take our call like pressing 2 not 3( partner visa option).....can anyone please explain......


----------



## kary4u007

sundari said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Could you please provide your grant mail received date in spreadsheet.
> Thank you,
> 
> Our dol:09/05/2015
> I wonder when they are going to clear may applications?
> Some time in October our application was sent to sco. When we asked for the status on nov 1, they advised us that it is with sco via email.
> 
> 
> Waiting is killing if don't know what s happening??? This forum is great.


Hi All,

Hope many got their visa granted recently ... Wishing for many more grants !!

My details are not properly updated in the spreadsheet and I am not able to add the details,

I request admin/members to edit on mybehalf !!

DOL : 06/06/2012
Co assigned Date : 08/08/2012
Additional docs asked: PCC, Medicals, Relationship history,
Marriage pics and CD

SCO date : 30/08/2012
Visa grant : 20/11/2012

But I have not got my grant mail !! Waiting for it to travel !!

Best Wishes for everyone !!


----------



## jagha86

June13 said:


> Can anyone tell me ahc contact no.????... And some people have some tricks to make the operator take our call like pressing 2 not 3( partner visa option).....can anyone please explain......


hello mate, call to +911141221000 then immediately press 1 & then 2... u will be waiting around 12 to 20 minutes.... this is what every1 do mate..!!!!!!!:ranger:


----------



## ria2611

kaaluram said:


> just checked the ATO, visa granted
> thank u guys.
> luv u all for ur support


wow...great congr8s... Our file was fwded on same date to sco...but i cant check my tfn status as i already have one...do let me know when you get the grant letter


----------



## kv09

All the best to everyone who waiting for their visa grants...hope to get it soon...


----------



## zion180

kv09 said:


> All the best to everyone who waiting for their visa grants...hope to get it soon...


Thank u


----------



## visahunter

How to get through AHC Delhi office. 

Tried waiting 30 -40 minutes .. than disconnect... No response.!!
Any specific timing to get lucky


----------



## zion180

zion180 said:


> Thank u


Dol:2/8/2012
Co : 7
Co located: 10/10/2012
Additional doc requested: pcc, medical, more pic of weeding, chat history, statutory declare, from 1221
Submit additional: 1/11/2012

Still long journey.


----------



## visahunter

Finally got through AHC phone...and they gave the good news.
Visa granted on 20th Nov.

DOL: 01 May 2012
CO allocated: August 2012
Visa granted: 20th Nov 2012.

Waiting for Grant letter, so that book the tickets.
AHC said DO NOT BOOK ticket until receive the Grant Letter. 
Hope they are not changing there mind.

Thanks a lot for your updates which allow me to keep track.

Best of luck.

Keep you posted regarding timeline of the Grant Letter.


----------



## kv09

visahunter said:


> Finally got through AHC phone...and they gave the good news.
> Visa granted on 20th Nov.
> 
> DOL: 01 May 2012
> CO allocated: August 2012
> Visa granted: 20th Nov 2012.
> 
> Waiting for Grant letter, so that book the tickets.
> AHC said DO NOT BOOK ticket until receive the Grant Letter.
> Hope they are not changing there mind.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your updates which allow me to keep track.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Keep you posted regarding timeline of the Grant Letter.


Cngrats .wn ur file sent to sco


----------



## jagha86

visahunter said:


> Finally got through AHC phone...and they gave the good news.
> Visa granted on 20th Nov.
> 
> DOL: 01 May 2012
> CO allocated: August 2012
> Visa granted: 20th Nov 2012.
> 
> Waiting for Grant letter, so that book the tickets.
> AHC said DO NOT BOOK ticket until receive the Grant Letter.
> Hope they are not changing there mind.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your updates which allow me to keep track.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Keep you posted regarding timeline of the Grant Letter.


Congrats Mate..!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## parkedcar

Anyone got good news today ????


----------



## kv09

parkedcar said:


> Anyone got good news today ????


Waiting waiting and waiting...


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> Waiting waiting and waiting...


:help: Oh god :hail: :hail: .... Give us some good newsssssssssss$$$$$$$$$$ :yield: :yield: :help:


----------



## kv09

jagha86 said:


> :help: Oh god :hail: :hail: .... Give us some good newsssssssssss$$$$$$$$$$ :yield: :yield: :help:


Pls God help us...plz plz plz....it's irritating nd fed up situation now...


----------



## kv09

Jjust wanted to ask one thing to all my fellow friends...how many times u check your ato in day...


----------



## parkedcar

kv09 said:


> Jjust wanted to ask one thing to all my fellow friends...how many times u check your ato in day...


every hour KV09 every hour so desperate to see my wife face to face lane::clap2:


----------



## kv09

Same here..want to be wd my hubby as soon as possible..I don't know when our status vl change


----------



## jagha86

i have tfn already...:frusty: :frusty: so is there any use in checking ATO website..?


----------



## zion180

visahunter said:


> Finally got through AHC phone...and they gave the good news.
> Visa granted on 20th Nov.
> 
> DOL: 01 May 2012
> CO allocated: August 2012
> Visa granted: 20th Nov 2012.
> 
> Waiting for Grant letter, so that book the tickets.
> AHC said DO NOT BOOK ticket until receive the Grant Letter.
> Hope they are not changing there mind.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your updates which allow me to keep track.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Keep you posted regarding timeline of the Grant Letter.



Congratulations Mate.


----------



## visahunter

kv09 said:


> Cngrats .wn ur file sent to sco


22 August.


----------



## visahunter

parkedcar said:


> every hour KV09 every hour so desperate to see my wife face to face lane::clap2:


Hi,
I know how it feels.

What I did, I applied Tourist Visa and PR together in May . Tourist visa granted in 20 days. My wife was here with me in Australia.
She went back for diwali and now she granted the PR visa.


----------



## kv09

visahunter said:


> Hi,
> I know how it feels.
> 
> What I did, I applied Tourist Visa and PR together in May . Tourist visa granted in 20 days. My wife was here with me in Australia.
> She went back for diwali and now she granted the PR visa.


Yes this one is best..my hubby came in march n we apply for spouse visa in April and in may I applied for my tourist visa and it was granted in 20 days.we all my hubby,my son n ne went to aus in June n me n my son back in Sep n thn my file sent to final check.n till now m waiting..hope to have my visa ...


----------



## June132012

Hi jagha, i do have tfn, and when i try to apply at the end it says that you do not have relevant visa to apply for tfn....... What about u???


----------



## ankita87

Hi guys, 
DOL - 27/04/12
CO-2/7/12
Addi. Docs submited-15/8/12
SCO-17/8/12
VISA GRANT-19/11/12
Grant letter received on 23/11/12

Sorry for late update and best of luck to all. 
Thanks for your support and guidence guys.


----------



## nehashah002

Hi everyone

Dol 27/06/2012
SCO 10/09/2012

Received a mail from my case officer to be offshore ..
Kv09 u will get your visa in a day or two .. Don't worry!!!

Visa not granted yet ..


----------



## kv09

nehashah002 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Dol 27/06/2012
> SCO 10/09/2012
> 
> Received a mail from my case officer to be offshore ..
> Kv09 u will get your visa in a day or two .. Don't worry!!!
> 
> Visa not granted yet ..


Hope to get in dis week..or next week..thanx dear for concern...may we all get visa soon..


----------



## jagha86

June13 said:


> Hi jagha, i do have tfn, and when i try to apply at the end it says that you do not have relevant visa to apply for tfn....... What about u???


Yep same here mate.... YOU DO NOT HAVE RELEVANT VISA TO APPLY TFN.... is this message is same to every1..?


----------



## jagha86

ankita87 said:


> Hi guys,
> DOL - 27/04/12
> CO-2/7/12
> Addi. Docs submited-15/8/12
> SCO-17/8/12
> VISA GRANT-19/11/12
> Grant letter received on 23/11/12
> 
> Sorry for late update and best of luck to all.
> Thanks for your support and guidence guys.


Congrats Mate.... :clap2::clap2: lane: soon


----------



## nehashah002

kv09 said:


> Hope to get in dis week..or next week..thanx dear for concern...may we all get visa soon..


I guess this week today or tomo u shud check ur ato .. If i were in india i wud have got my visa by now .. Its just that i need to be offshore for them to grant my visa ... So u will get it very soon now ..  ..


----------



## parkedcar

nehashah002 said:


> I guess this week today or tomo u shud check ur ato .. If i were in india i wud have got my visa by now .. Its just that i need to be offshore for them to grant my visa ... So u will get it very soon now ..  ..


congrates Nehashah002 god bless u I am just one day behind you in queue

lane::clap2:lane::clap2:lane::clap2:lane::clap2:lane::clap2:lane:


----------



## nehashah002

parkedcar said:


> congrates Nehashah002 god bless u I am just one day behind you in queue
> 
> lane::clap2:lane::clap2:lane::clap2:lane::clap2:lane::clap2:lane:


U will surely get ur visa soon .. Did u check ur ato ..


----------



## parkedcar

nehashah002 said:


> U will surely get ur visa soon .. Did u check ur ato ..


yes but no luck yet may be by the end of today or tomorrow.....


----------



## kv09

All the best for all of us who waiting...God bless everyone...


----------



## inh7rock

nehashah002 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Dol 27/06/2012
> SCO 10/09/2012
> 
> Received a mail from my case officer to be offshore ..
> Kv09 u will get your visa in a day or two .. Don't worry!!!
> 
> Visa not granted yet ..


Hello neha,
Did u try checking ur ato status while here in aus on tourist visa. ???
Second question is ... Did u inform ur co when u came over here to aus???
Please reply..


----------



## June132012

Neha shah your and mine case officers are same.. My additional docs was reached ahc on 5 september and then i email my co on 11 september, same day she replied that my file is in q for final decision.... I think my file had sent for decision along with your file coz our co is same.....i left aus on diwali but still waitin..... Expecting to get visa soon... Lets see....


----------



## kv09

Hi neha and June 13 ..I want to mention one thing that we all three got same co..and my additional docs reached AHC on 7Sep nd wn I mail my co abt docs on 13Sep than she reply me on same day that like sent in a q for final checking..so I think on same day only our co sent our files for final checking..so acc to dis we all three can expect visa dis week or may b nxt week for sure...both of you if get any news plz update it...hope to hear good news soon...


----------



## nehashah002

inh7rock said:


> Hello neha,
> Did u try checking ur ato status while here in aus on tourist visa. ???
> Second question is ... Did u inform ur co when u came over here to aus???
> Please reply..


Hi dear
No i did not check my ato as i already have one. Yes i did inform my case officer once i landed in Australia. Even if u don't inform it would reflect in their system.


----------



## nehashah002

June13 said:


> Neha shah your and mine case officers are same.. My additional docs was reached ahc on 5 september and then i email my co on 11 september, same day she replied that my file is in q for final decision.... I think my file had sent for decision along with your file coz our co is same.....i left aus on diwali but still waitin..... Expecting to get visa soon... Lets see....


If everything falls in place then u shud get ur visa in this week .. Keep checking ur ato ..


----------



## nehashah002

kv09 said:


> Hi neha and June 13 ..I want to mention one thing that we all three got same co..and my additional docs reached AHC on 7Sep nd wn I mail my co abt docs on 13Sep than she reply me on same day that like sent in a q for final checking..so I think on same day only our co sent our files for final checking..so acc to dis we all three can expect visa dis week or may b nxt week for sure...both of you if get any news plz update it...hope to hear good news soon...


U r right Kv09 .. Even i think so thats y she has informed me to be offshore .. So that she can grant my visa


----------



## kv09

nehashah002 said:


> Hi dear
> No i did not check my ato as i already have one. Yes i did inform my case officer once i landed in Australia. Even if u don't inform it would reflect in their system.


U got ato ..how come dear..?


----------



## Always*and*Forever

Hello Everyone.

We received our visa on the 15th November


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

Always*and*Forever said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> We received our visa on the 15th November


Hi Always and Forever , 
when was your case send to sco.
cheers.


----------



## Always*and*Forever

August 21st





Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Always and Forever ,
> when was your case send to sco.
> cheers.


----------



## ria2611

Hi,
Dol:9/5/12
I got my visa on 22 /11/2012
Sco: 3/09/12
Grant email: 27/11/12
Thank you everyone for the support, spreadsheet is very helpful. Thank you once again


----------



## kv09

Congrats ria ...


----------



## ria2611

Congr8s always & forever happy for u too


----------



## nehashah002

kv09 said:


> U got ato ..how come dear..?


I was previously in Australia..


----------



## kv09

Ok...


----------



## springvale

kv09 said:


> Hi neha and June 13 ..I want to mention one thing that we all three got same co..and my additional docs reached AHC on 7Sep nd wn I mail my co abt docs on 13Sep than she reply me on same day that like sent in a q for final checking..so I think on same day only our co sent our files for final checking..so acc to dis we all three can expect visa dis week or may b nxt week for sure...both of you if get any news plz update it...hope to hear good news soon...


Hi my DOL is june 13.....my CO code 12.... i was told by AHC last week qued for final decision.............can i join u?? is your CO 12


----------



## kv09

Springvale my co code is 4..and my dol is 13/4/2012..nd my file sent to sco btw 10 Sept to 13 Sept ..so hoping to get visa dis week ..


----------



## fistu

Hi, 
Dear those who have received grant letter.
I wonder if senior case officer are any different than Normal case officer?
I was told that senior case officer are one among them in our list. They simply
cross check the work of fellow case officer.
I wonder if it is true??
Information would be anti-anxiety tabs.
Cheers,


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

fistu said:


> Hi,
> Dear those who have received grant letter.
> I wonder if senior case officer are any different than Normal case officer?
> I was told that senior case officer are one among them in our list. They simply
> cross check the work of fellow case officer.
> I wonder if it is true??
> Information would be anti-anxiety tabs.
> Cheers,


HI fistu,
As far as I know , senior case officer and the case officer are the same.One of my friend informed me that his senior case officer was one of those in our spreasheet list.As I have not been allocated with senior CO I am unable to answer this question.May be the forum expats who have allocated with senior CO might be able to answer your queries. 
Cheers,


----------



## kv09

Anyone's ato updated today..


----------



## neelvashi

kv09 said:


> Anyone's ato updated today..


Not yet! Hoping for the visa soon since so many june applicants been granted visas. Still cant work out the way they work though!


----------



## June132012

fistu said:


> Hi,
> Dear those who have received grant letter.
> I wonder if senior case officer are any different than Normal case officer?
> I was told that senior case officer are one among them in our list. They simply
> cross check the work of fellow case officer.
> I wonder if it is true??
> Information would be anti-anxiety tabs.
> Cheers,


Yes u may be right,my friend had their case officer and sco from the list...


----------



## parkedcar

Ato updated heyyyyy so nice thank god the wait is over


----------



## kv09

parkedcar said:


> Ato updated heyyyyy so nice thank god the wait is over


Congrats ...


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

June13 said:


> Yes u may be right,my friend had their case officer and sco from the list...


Hi June13,
Thank you for your reply.
Is your senior CO is from the list as well.
Are there any other fourm expat whose senior CO is from the list.
cheers


----------



## parkedcar

kv09 said:


> Congrats ...


thank you you are next all the best tomorrow is your daylane:lane:lane:


----------



## kv09

parkedcar said:


> thank you you are next all the best tomorrow is your daylane:lane:lane:


Thanx for d wishes.hope for thebest ..


----------



## parkedcar

kv09 said:


> Congrats ...


lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

parkedcar said:


> Ato updated heyyyyy so nice thank god the wait is over


Congratulations Parkedcar,

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

My DOL is also 1-05-2012 but I am still waiting for visa. No idea what is happening?

Hopefully all waiting applicants can celebrate Xmas with their partners..

Cheers,


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Hi Guys

We've submitted additional docs and received confirmation that they have received it on the 22nd of October. I've sent my caseworker (don't know her code, first name ritu) and she says its being processed. I've also tried sending emails to their general email add, no reply at all. What should I do? I'm at wits end. I sent her another email on monday asking her for a status update. Should call or should I wait?? It's getting frustrating that no one wants to reply properly except for the same 7 months mantra. Has anyone else had the same caseworker? Does she ever reply? I want to just assume our case has gone to sco since we haven't heard anything. 

Dhurga


----------



## nehashah002

parkedcar said:


> Ato updated heyyyyy so nice thank god the wait is over


Congrates !!!


----------



## dreamzz

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> We've submitted additional docs and received confirmation that they have received it on the 22nd of October. I've sent my caseworker (don't know her code, first name) and she says its being processed. I've also tried sending emails to their general email add, no reply at all. What should I do? I'm at wits end. I sent her another email on monday asking her for a status update. Should call or should I wait?? It's getting frustrating that no one wants to reply properly except for the same 7 months mantra. Has anyone else had the same caseworker? Does she ever reply? I want to just assume our case has gone to sco since we haven't heard anything.
> 
> Dhurga


We have sent our additional docs on 11th October and when I called the AHC customer care last week, they said the file is still with CO and not been sent to SCO. Patiently waiting 

Check this https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=4 for the CO code.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Hi Dreamzz

I am trying to be really patient. But its really getting annoying when no one wants to reply properly.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Is someone able to put my caseworkers code in: 14

Thanks guys


----------



## kv09

Good luck to all of us who waiting..hope to have visa soon..


----------



## sundari

parkedcar said:


> Ato updated heyyyyy so nice thank god the wait is over


Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:
heyy you can start your car and drive to australia.
There is no car symbol so that i can include.


----------



## sundari

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Hi Dreamzz
> 
> I am trying to be really patient. But its really getting annoying when no one wants to reply properly.


Same here i CO is 2. never ever reply to what you have asked for.
Standard response all the time.
ANy way can do anything it is beyond our reach!!


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

That is true Sundari. I just rang my husband up and he said to wait till at least December is over. Our 7 months is up on the 2nd of Feb 13. So hard not knowing anything. I mean we are paying for a 'product' the least they can do is show some compassion and at least be a little more responsive.

Patience is certainly a virtue in these times.


----------



## parkedcar

Again thanks for ur wishes guys
Dol 1/5/12
Co 4/7/12
Sco 11/9/12
Ato updated 27/11/12
All the best always and forever it all depends on your sco allocation date call them and ask them then you are going to know when most probably u can get ur visa granted there is nothing wrong in calling i called every week lodged three complaints and also exchaned heated emails with the head of family migration and still got it on time ....


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

parkedcar said:


> Again thanks for ur wishes guys
> Dol 1/5/12
> Co 4/7/12
> Sco 11/9/12
> Ato updated 27/11/12
> All the best always and forever it all depends on your sco allocation date call them and ask them then you are going to know when most probably u can get ur visa granted there is nothing wrong in calling i called every week lodged three complaints and also exchaned heated emails with the head of family migration and still got it on time ....


Hi Parkedcar

I am going to wait till next friday after that I am just going to call Delhi directly. Congrats on getting your visa!!!:clap2:


----------



## shankar1

hey guys ,
does anyone know how long does it take to get medical cleared.My wife did medical in 4th of november and i asked my case officer whether she got her medical or not and she replied that its not cleared yet.


----------



## inh7rock

shankar1 said:


> hey guys ,
> does anyone know how long does it take to get medical cleared.My wife did medical in 4th of november and i asked my case officer whether she got her medical or not and she replied that its not cleared yet.


Hello shakar,
It depends how the panel doctor has forwarded the report.. If he has authorisation for e medical then it shud have cleared by now. Normally it takes three weeks. Just wait for one more week.. Then it will be all done..


----------



## kv09

Anyone ato updated till yet...


----------



## mystikmaestro

Hello friends any update ???


----------



## kaaluram

it has been 5 days now my ATO was updated but I havent received the grant mail yet.
does anyone know when I should be expecting it?


----------



## jagha86

parkedcar said:


> Ato updated heyyyyy so nice thank god the wait is over


Congrats Mate..!!!!!! eace: eace: eace: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## anita_sum

Hi 

I have been a regular visitor to this forum and have found the information available to be extremely useful. 

I would to share my husband's timeline for the Spouse Visa.

DOL: 25/05/12

CO Allocated on : 24/07/12

Additional documents ( Medicals and PCC) : submitted on 31/08/12

File sent to Senior CO: 06/09/12

ATO site update: 23/11/12

Grant mail received: 27/11/12.


----------



## jagha86

anita_sum said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been a regular visitor to this forum and have found the information available to be extremely useful.
> 
> I would to share my husband's timeline for the Spouse Visa.
> 
> DOL: 25/05/12
> 
> CO Allocated on : 24/07/12
> 
> Additional documents ( Medicals and PCC) : submitted on 31/08/12
> 
> File sent to Senior CO: 06/09/12
> 
> ATO site update: 23/11/12
> 
> Grant mail received: 27/11/12.



Congrats Mate..1!!!!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Birdizz

Hi guys

My ato status says that I am eligible for TFN. 

Please update my details.

Name: apb
DOL: 8 June 2012( 14/06/2012 in spreadsheet )
CO date: 13 August 2012
CO code: 7
SCO date: 18 September 2012
ATO update date: 28 November 2012

All the best to all of you. This forum has helped a lot in staying positive.

Thanks. May all of you get visa soon...


----------



## mystikmaestro

Congrats.......


----------



## jagha86

Birdizz said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My ato status says that I am eligible for TFN.
> 
> Please update my details.
> 
> Name: apb
> DOL: 8 June 2012( 14/06/2012 in spreadsheet )
> CO date: 13 August 2012
> CO code: 7
> SCO date: 18 September 2012
> ATO update date: 28 November 2012
> 
> All the best to all of you. This forum has helped a lot in staying positive.
> 
> Thanks. May all of you get visa soon...


eace:eace: Great..!!! Congrats guys...!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## gayathri sagayam

Hai everybody today my detaies r updated on ato.dol 28/6/12.ato update 28/11/12.I wish u who ever waiting for there visa grant.This forum gave me so many ideas.So thanks for everybody.Specialy rockon.


----------



## priyankahyd

gayathri sagayam said:


> Hai everybody today my detaies r updated on ato.dol 28/6/12.ato update 28/11/12.I wish u who ever waiting for there visa grant.This forum gave me so many ideas.So thanks for everybody.Specialy rockon.


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## jichupacha

priyankahyd said:


> Congrats!!!!!


Congrats .....


----------



## nehashah002

kaaluram said:


> it has been 5 days now my ATO was updated but I havent received the grant mail yet.
> does anyone know when I should be expecting it?


Did u call AHC .. To ask when will they send grant letter


----------



## jagha86

gayathri sagayam said:


> Hai everybody today my detaies r updated on ato.dol 28/6/12.ato update 28/11/12.I wish u who ever waiting for there visa grant.This forum gave me so many ideas.So thanks for everybody.Specialy rockon.


Congrats mate..


----------



## June132012

Guys, do u think that the people who already have tfn, may know their visa status through tfn... This answer can easily be given by those who had tfn before their spouse visa grant....what their tfn says after they got visa...


----------



## jagha86

:ranger:Good morning guys... congrats to all who got visa lane:& all the best for the people who are waiting :thumb: :thumb: .. eace: hope more people get visa today... eace:


----------



## kevti85

gayathri sagayam said:


> Hai everybody today my detaies r updated on ato.dol 28/6/12.ato update 28/11/12.I wish u who ever waiting for there visa grant.This forum gave me so many ideas.So thanks for everybody.Specialy rockon.


Hi Gayatri,

Congrats mate.
When did u submit ur addl docs and wen ws ur file sent to sco?

Regards,


----------



## fountainhead

*Question*

Hi All,

I have my friend who is an Australian PR visiting his family in India...

He has filled form 888 for my spouse visa....

Can he get it notarized from public notary in India...............

Or can he only get it done in Australia?



Please provide all inputs...

Thanks......


----------



## June132012

June13 said:


> Guys, do u think that the people who already have tfn, may know their visa status through tfn... This answer can easily be given by those who had tfn before their spouse visa grant....what their tfn says after they got visa...


Friends please anyone reply... I am waiting.....jagha what do u think, whether we also can see like u are elligible for tfn or anything else to know visa grant through tfn???:ranger::frusty:


----------



## inh7rock

fountainhead said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have my friend who is an Australian PR visiting his family in India...
> 
> He has filled form 888 for my spouse visa....
> 
> Can he get it notarized from public notary in India...............
> 
> Or can he only get it done in Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide all inputs...
> 
> Thanks......


Yes you can get it attested from india as well...


----------



## pranjal_1234

*Spreadsheet*

Hi everyone,


I've returned here after a while.

Who is maintaining the spread sheet? 
I ask to thank the maintainer(s) for the great effort to carry it on.

If it's not too much trouble, my details may be updated on the sheet.

*username* : PranjalKarwal
*CO Assigned Date* : 19/11/2012
*Additional Documents* : Marriage cert, evidence of contact, Medical, PCC, Pics, NOA from ATO(spouse)


Thanks. 
Good luck to all.


----------



## rajat_1

pranjal_1234 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I've returned here after a while.
> 
> Who is maintaining the spread sheet?
> I ask to thank the maintainer(s) for the great effort to carry it on.
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, my details may be updated on the sheet.
> 
> *username* : PranjalKarwal
> *CO Assigned Date* : 19/11/2012
> *Additional Documents* : Marriage cert, evidence of contact, Medical, PCC, Pics, NOA from ATO(spouse)
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> Good luck to all.


Hey Pranjal, 

Whats your DOL.

COz my DOL is 10th Sept and I am still waiting for CO allocation


----------



## jagha86

June13 said:


> Friends please anyone reply... I am waiting.....jagha what do u think, whether we also can see like u are elligible for tfn or anything else to know visa grant through tfn???:ranger::frusty:


Even I too don't know about this mate..!! I have asked this question before itself.. But didn't get the right answer.. Let me check with my friends & let u know ASAP mate..


----------



## mystikmaestro

Hey kv09 any update??


----------



## kv09

mystikmaestro said:


> Hey kv09 any update??


No dear ..no update..still waiting..don't know when we will get our visa..


----------



## Kumar9930

Dear All,

My Wife has lodged her Application on 14th May 2012. She did not get her VISA yet. 

Details: 
DOL: 14th May 2012
CO Allocated: 2nd Aug 2012
(Requested Joint Bank Account Statements, Spouse Previous Employer Details)
Docs Sent : 8th Aug 2012
Medicals: 21st 2012

When we sent mail to CO 2 weeks ago, she replied...
The file is under assessment and once it is ready for the decision you would be notified about the same via an email.

How do we know when our case has forwarded to Senior Case Officer? Any suggestions?

Thanks
Sunil


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Hi everyone!!

Hope everyone are doing fine with the painful waitings and congrats who already got the visa. 

I urge to persons to share something for me. Has anyone complained on Global feedback in the department after their visa application already finished 7 months waiting period?? What are the consequences? When they reply? And what can be the outcome? 

Thanks for the help in advance!

Peace out,

StillFarAway


----------



## Bsv

Hi there how can I find out if my file has been sent to sco can I call and find out another thing when u call did they let u talk to your co or its the operator or its a machine ...u r talking to ..... And what is no to call them.


----------



## neelvashi

jagha86 said:


> eace:eace: Great..!!! Congrats guys...!! :thumb::thumb:


Hi jagha86

Whats happening with yr file? Our CO is the same. My file went for final decision on 17/10.

How about you? Why is it taking too long?

Thanks


----------



## rajat_1

rajat_1 said:


> Hey Pranjal,
> 
> Whats your DOL.
> 
> COz my DOL is 10th Sept and I am still waiting for CO allocation



Did the CO call you...or did he/she asked you the docs on mail.???


----------



## gayathri sagayam

kevti85 said:


> Hi Gayatri,
> 
> Congrats mate.
> When did u submit ur addl docs and wen ws ur file sent to sco?
> 
> Regards,


I submited addl docs 25 sep.file sent to sco oct 10th.May be I am a registered nurse that"s y they granted in 5 months.any way I am planing to fly sydney next week.wish u everybody who waiting for visa grant.


----------



## gayathri sagayam

Hai please update my details on spread sheet.dol 28-06-12,co 07-09-12,addl docs sent 25-09-12,ato updated 28-11-12,waiting for grant letter.n planing to fly next week.I wish u all of u who r waiting their visa grant n join with their love ones.


----------



## mystikmaestro

Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
Its ur turn kv09 thx a lot everyone ....


----------



## June132012

Anynews kv06 and springwale???


----------



## kv09

mystikmaestro said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> Its ur turn kv09 thx a lot everyone ....


Hey that's good..congrats dear.yes I can hope today or towarw..God bless everyone..


----------



## kv09

June13 said:


> Anynews kv06 and springwale???


No dear no news till yet....wts on your side.


----------



## rajat_1

gagandeep.puri said:


> Same here.. waiting for CO assignment since 9th Sep


Hi Gagandeep......Did you receive any communication from CO.


----------



## rajat_1

ravidhanda said:


> hii rajat
> i am still waiting for CO since 13th Sept.. please keep in touch..
> gud luck


Did you hear from your CO..........


----------



## jichupacha

Hi friends....

My dol :28/6/2012,cos:4/9/2012,additional documents(Pcc and medical):24/9/2012.acknowledgement for Pcc :26/9/2012.but no information regarding medicals.when mailed to co on 26/11/2012 ,got a mail on 29/11/2012 informing that they are waiting for medical clearance.may i know 1.how much time do they take for medical clearance.?..2.calling the co regarding the above mentioned problem be of any help? 
Waiting for an early reply....
Regards


----------



## June132012

kv09 said:


> No dear no news till yet....wts on your side.


No news,,, do u have tfn??? Iam wondering if i could know my visa status via tfn.... Coz i already have tfn


----------



## springvale

Great news....
My ATO is updated...

DOL: 13 june 2012
CO allocated : 20 august 2012
CO code : 12
Docs reqstd: medicals and Degree certificates
Docs received: 26 aug 2012
medical done: 23 aug

I contacted my case officer on 15 sep to get an update....told me that medical not cleared yet, Asked to call after a month....I contacted on Oct 15th ( xactly after a month)told me file has been sent for final asessment, but not qued yet...
Nov 2nd mailed to customer service AHC for status update....received a reply on 22nd nov stating that file is qued for final decision, and 7 months mantra...
I started to check ATO every day at least 3 times....Finally updated today
on 29/11/12...U r eligible for applying TFN, But needs to arrive in Australia....

Thank u everyone for sharing your ideas, All the best for everyone waiting...
Hope i will receive grant mail next week........


----------



## kv09

springvale said:


> Great news....
> My ATO is updated...
> 
> DOL: 13 june 2012
> CO allocated : 20 august 2012
> CO code : 12
> Docs reqstd: medicals and Degree certificates
> Docs received: 26 aug 2012
> medical done: 23 aug
> 
> I contacted my case officer on 15 sep to get an update....told me that medical not cleared yet, Asked to call after a month....I contacted on Oct 15th ( xactly after a month)told me file has been sent for final asessment, but not qued yet...
> Nov 2nd mailed to customer service AHC for status update....received a reply on 22nd nov stating that file is qued for final decision, and 7 months mantra...
> I started to check ATO every day at least 3 times....Finally updated today
> on 29/11/12...U r eligible for applying TFN, But needs to arrive in Australia....
> 
> Thank u everyone for sharing your ideas, All the best for everyone waiting...
> Hope i will receive grant mail next week........


Congrats dear...


----------



## ravidhanda

rajat_1 said:


> Hey Pranjal,
> 
> Whats your DOL.
> 
> COz my DOL is 10th Sept and I am still waiting for CO allocation




Hi Rajat
my DOL-- 14-09-12
CO Alloc-- 26-11-12


----------



## ravidhanda

Hii all

My DOL -- 14-9-12
CO Alloc-- 26-11-12
CO Code-- 11
Add Docmnts-- Medical

I have done my medical yesterday but how i will come to know that my file sent to sco...???


----------



## zion180

Good Morning all wish to hear good news for all of u. Speacially who those waiting for long time. Kv09 god we help u just matter of time


----------



## bh.mit

*Here is my info*


Application received by the Australian High Commission on: 11/06/2012.
Case office code :11
Case Officer Allocated On: 17/08/2012 
Wife interviewed by the office and asked for marriage pics, PCC, Medical, Marriage Certificate, Son’s Original Birth Certificate, Latest evidence of communication etc.


Acknowledgement of additional Info received On:

11/09/2012 [docs sent from India]
And 20/11/2012 [docs sent from Australia]


Till then no progress.
Recently sent a mail asking 'Latest Status' . ha ha no reply yet.
Not even bother though.

*How do I know if the application is with SCO or just nowhere???? 
Do you get any mail stating the same or you contact with the department??*


----------



## kv09

zion180 said:


> Good Morning all wish to hear good news for all of u. Speacially who those waiting for long time. Kv09 god we help u just matter of time


Thanx dear..we all get visa soon..God bless everyone..


----------



## rajat_1

ravidhanda said:


> Hi Rajat
> my DOL-- 14-09-12
> CO Alloc-- 26-11-12


Hi

should I contact AHC as my DOL is 10th Sept and CO has not been allocated yet.


----------



## jagha86

neelvashi said:


> Hi jagha86
> 
> Whats happening with yr file? Our CO is the same. My file went for final decision on 17/10.
> 
> How about you? Why is it taking too long?
> 
> Thanks


My file s still with co & was told by them that my file will be sent to FINAL DECISION today... I don't know why it is taking this long mate.. AHC people said if file exceed the 7 months time then it will be considered to global timeline (12 months) and if it is not finalized by the global timeline then it may take bit longer..  ;(


----------



## jagha86

mystikmaestro said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> Its ur turn kv09 thx a lot everyone ....


Congrats mate


----------



## jagha86

gayathri sagayam said:


> Hai please update my details on spread sheet.dol 28-06-12,co 07-09-12,addl docs sent 25-09-12,ato updated 28-11-12,waiting for grant letter.n planing to fly next week.I wish u all of u who r waiting their visa grant n join with their love ones.


Congrats mate... All the best for u guys..


----------



## priyankahyd

jagha86 said:


> My file s still with co & was told by them that my file will be sent to FINAL DECISION today... I don't know why it is taking this long mate.. AHC people said if file exceed the 7 months time then it will be considered to global timeline (12 months) and if it is not finalized by the global timeline then it may take bit longer..  ;(




This ahc people are really confusing me .. Once they are telling final review .. Once internal check .. Today they told my file is send to sco on 11 oct .. When I asked for clear explanation .....

Today operator told when it is forwarded to sco than they do all these checks and they will send back to Co 


No idea ... I know my tourist visa case officer is also one from the list ....
I feel sco is also from the list they just cross check each others ...

My co never reply me !!!



Hope every one gets visa soon !!!!


----------



## rajat_1

Is it normal that the people who have applied after you may get CO allocated before you?


----------



## fistu

It is very normal and usual thing to happen, it may be even month difference , I had same issues earlier, just sit back and relax.. That would be most beneficial. Late allocation does not mean complexity,,,


----------



## kv09

Seriously don't know how AHC people doing work..acc to my dol 13/4/2012..I would have got it earlier..but then they start finalising cases from the date it sent to sco ..acc to that I should get it today or on Monday for sure...my subclass is 100 n I had applied for me and my son.so may b it takinglong...God knows wts going on..but still feels that I will get my visa soon...God plz help everyone...
Hats off to jagha ..God plz help her..


----------



## sanutam

Hello everyone,
Been following this thread for quite some time now and has been very helpful in making myself patience. Though I never posted anything earlier in this forum, i would like to share this good moment with all you guys waiting.

DOL: 18 June 2012
CO assigned: 20 August 2012
SCO forwarded: 24 September 2012
Code: 10
TFN eligibility: 30 November 2012

Have to wait this whole week for the grant letter now.

Hope everyone gets visa in a quick process. cheers


----------



## Kumar9930

Hi Guys,

Can anybody answer following 2 questions?

*1. Whats the Delhi High Commssion Number?*
When I called On *91 11 4122 1000* number recorded voice is coming and could not connect to the operator...

*2. How do we know our case is sent to Senior CO?*

Thanks
Sunil


----------



## kaaluram

Kumar9930 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anybody answer following 2 questions?
> 
> *1. Whats the Delhi High Commssion Number?*
> When I called On *91 11 4122 1000* number recorded voice is coming and could not connect to the operator...
> 
> *2. How do we know our case is sent to Senior CO?*
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil


best way is to email your CO
cheers


----------



## kaaluram

Could someone please update the spreadsheet.
Hope this info will be helpful for those who are waiting for the visa
All the best 
Cheers  

File lodged: 27/04/2012
SCO: 03/09/12
ATO updated: 23/11/12
Visa grant Eamil: 30/11/12


----------



## ravidhanda

rajat_1 said:


> Hi
> 
> should I contact AHC as my DOL is 10th Sept and CO has not been allocated yet.


Rajat you wait till monday... i think co will call u on monday.. otherwise u can contact to AHC.
Best wishes


----------



## kv09

Don't know how these AHC people working.I call them today to enquire about my case.operator said wait till next year.m fed up now.what is this.they don't understand others feeling.I can't wait more.I want to lodge a complain.plz tell me how to lodge it..I don't know what to do..


----------



## totalfreak

Hello Everyone,

Can anyone plz advice me as how to check TFN number in ATO website or can anyone plz post the link to check TFN eligibility. Thanks


----------



## jagha86

sanutam said:


> Hello everyone,
> Been following this thread for quite some time now and has been very helpful in making myself patience. Though I never posted anything earlier in this forum, i would like to share this good moment with all you guys waiting.
> 
> DOL: 18 June 2012
> CO assigned: 20 August 2012
> SCO forwarded: 24 September 2012
> Code: 10
> TFN eligibility: 30 November 2012
> 
> Have to wait this whole week for the grant letter now.
> 
> Hope everyone gets visa in a quick process. cheers


Congrats mate..


----------



## jagha86

Kumar9930 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anybody answer following 2 questions?
> 
> 1. Whats the Delhi High Commssion Number?
> When I called On 91 11 4122 1000 number recorded voice is coming and could not connect to the operator...
> 
> 2. How do we know our case is sent to Senior CO?
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil


Hello mate.. Call to +91 11-41221000... Then select the option 1 & again select 2... U will be connected to operator with 15 minutes...just ask them whether UR case is sent to SCO...


----------



## jagha86

kaaluram said:


> Could someone please update the spreadsheet.
> Hope this info will be helpful for those who are waiting for the visa
> All the best
> Cheers
> 
> File lodged: 27/04/2012
> SCO: 03/09/12
> ATO updated: 23/11/12
> Visa grant Eamil: 30/11/12


Congrats mate.. Happy for u..


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> Don't know how these AHC people working.I call them today to enquire about my case.operator said wait till next year.m fed up now.what is this.they don't understand others feeling.I can't wait more.I want to lodge a complain.plz tell me how to lodge it..I don't know what to do..


Don't trust these operators mate..!! They are not that good.. It's their job to reply us properly.. But they don't.. Don't believe what they say & dont get fed up... We will get our visa soon...


----------



## parkedcar

parkedcar said:


> pm me i will let u know


check ur email KV09


----------



## kv09

June13 said:


> Majority of people who had granted tourist visa, are waitin for spouse visa... God knows if tourist visa delayed the process of spouse visa...i called ahc tommorrow and today. But she said that my file in q and now its with sco...... Co code 4 s all cases are pending,may be coz the sco( she send her files for decision ) is lazy..........


Yes u r rite..co code all cases are pending..don't know what they doing..


----------



## australiavisa2012

*dn12*

Hi 

I have been following this forum ever since I applied for my spouse visa on 10th April 2012 but contrary to the information here...I haven't yet been granted the visa...its been more than 7 months..

DOL: 10th April 2012
CO assigned: 06th June 2012
CO Code: 9 (I think, pls also gimme the link to spreadsheet)
SCO assigned: 29th November 2012 and waiting ....

I dont know how long it will take for the final decision and how to check the status in ATO (dont know what it is)...

Please reply..

Dn


----------



## jagha86

australiavisa2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been following this forum ever since I applied for my spouse visa on 10th April 2012 but contrary to the information here...I haven't yet been granted the visa...its been more than 7 months..
> 
> DOL: 10th April 2012
> CO assigned: 06th June 2012
> CO Code: 9 (I think, pls also gimme the link to spreadsheet)
> SCO assigned: 29th November 2012 and waiting ....
> 
> I dont know how long it will take for the final decision and how to check the status in ATO (dont know what it is)...
> 
> Please reply..
> 
> Dn



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=4


----------



## jagha86

australiavisa2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been following this forum ever since I applied for my spouse visa on 10th April 2012 but contrary to the information here...I haven't yet been granted the visa...its been more than 7 months..
> 
> DOL: 10th April 2012
> CO assigned: 06th June 2012
> CO Code: 9 (I think, pls also gimme the link to spreadsheet)
> SCO assigned: 29th November 2012 and waiting ....
> 
> I dont know how long it will take for the final decision and how to check the status in ATO (dont know what it is)...
> 
> Please reply..
> 
> Dn



follow this process for the ato.....all the best mate

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## venkat1987

*Australiavisa*

Hi Australiavisa,

Looks like we have same COs. But i applied only in aug. What extra docs did she ask you? Did you try mailing her? She replies for the email. So you should ask her.

Cheers
Venkat


----------



## jagha86

:focus:


venkat1987 said:


> Hi Australiavisa,
> 
> Looks like we have same COs. But i applied only in aug. What extra docs did she ask you? Did you try mailing her? She replies for the email. So you should ask her.
> 
> Cheers
> Venkat


even my CO is same guys...


----------



## australiavisa2012

jagha86 said:


> follow this process for the ato.....all the best mate


Hey 

Thanks for the link !!

But is it okay to fill in all the details without having the visa ?? what will it tell me ??


----------



## australiavisa2012

venkat1987 said:


> Hi Australiavisa,
> 
> Looks like we have same COs. But i applied only in aug. What extra docs did she ask you? Did you try mailing her? She replies for the email. So you should ask her.
> 
> Cheers
> Venkat


Hey venkat

She asked for my marriage photos and certificate..and PCC...


----------



## jagha86

australiavisa2012 said:


> Hey
> 
> Thanks for the link !!
> 
> But is it okay to fill in all the details without having the visa ?? what will it tell me ??


if u have granted visa then......u can see the following message mate----> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN...
if it tells u are not eligible then u should wait for a while mate..all the best for u


----------



## jagha86

venkat1987 said:


> Hi Australiavisa,
> 
> Looks like we have same COs. But i applied only in aug. What extra docs did she ask you? Did you try mailing her? She replies for the email. So you should ask her.
> 
> Cheers
> Venkat


Medicals, Photo proofs, Birth certificate, Declaration from parents & Friends and their ID Proofs, Proof of Communication... Even had a phone Interview...


----------



## priyankahyd

June13 said:


> Priyanka hyd
> Are u still in aus???do u have tfn??


hi...

yes i am in aus,
i do have tfn...


----------



## kv09

Oh God...!!! Why they are not granting visa...neha shah ...June 13 ..have ur ato updated..


----------



## June132012

kv09 said:


> Oh God...!!! Why they are not granting visa...neha shah ...June 13 ..have ur ato updated..


No dear no update, i even dont know if tfn is helpful to know visa status, coz i already have one....


----------



## jagha86

June13 said:


> No dear no update, i even dont know if tfn is helpful to know visa status, coz i already have one....


Yep same here mate... Helpless...


----------



## jagha86

Hmmmmm... No good.. Never seen this forum slient like this... God please help us...


----------



## June132012

Ato site is not getting open, under maintainance....


----------



## kv09

June13 said:


> Ato site is not getting open, under maintainance....


Yes dear it's not opening .


----------



## inh7rock

kv09 said:


> Yes dear it's not opening .


Try www.iar.ato.gov.au


----------



## June132012

inh7rock said:


> Try Site Under Maintenance


This also not working.....


----------



## inh7rock

inh7rock said:


> Try www.iar.ato.gov.au


Try this link.....
http://www.ato.gov.au/individuals/


----------



## 309/100

Hi friends

My CO has requested me to send my marriage photos along with my original PCC. Can anyone of you tell me the address where I need to send the document to please?

I am expecting advices from the people who have done it before

thanks in advance


----------



## 309/100

Hi friends

My CO has requested me to send my marriage photos along with my original PCC. Can anyone of you tell me the address where I need to send the document to please?

I am expecting advices from the people who have done it before

thanks in advance


----------



## 309/100

Hi friends

My CO has requested me to send my marriage photos along with my original PCC. Can anyone of you tell me the address where I need to send the document to please?

I am expecting advices from the people who have done it before

thanks in advance


----------



## jagha86

309/100 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> My CO has requested me to send my marriage photos along with my original PCC. Can anyone of you tell me the address where I need to send the document to please?
> 
> I am expecting advices from the people who have done it before
> 
> thanks in advance


*CO NAME :- <>
Department of Immigration and Citizenship,
Australian High Commission,
1/50 G, Shanthi Path,
Chinakyapuri,
NewDelhi-110021.
India.

Phone Number- 
+911141221000 *


----------



## zion180

309/100 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> My CO has requested me to send my marriage photos along with my original PCC. Can anyone of you tell me the address where I need to send the document to please?
> 
> I am expecting advices from the people who have done it before
> 
> thanks in advance


And also write your file number. Gud luck


----------



## pranjal_1234

rajat_1 said:


> Did the CO call you...or did he/she asked you the docs on mail.???


DOL - 6/9/12
Yes, the CO called my fiance on 19/11/12.
Generally it takes 70 days +- 10 to get a CO allocated.


----------



## kv09

Good luck to all of us who waiting...


----------



## kv09

Neha n June 13 any update..
Jagha86 hav ur file sent to sco ...any news..


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> Neha n June 13 any update..
> Jagha86 hav ur file sent to sco ...any news..


I dono mate..:der: every time i call them, they tell me some stories... last monday they promised me that my file will be sent to SCO before Friday.. but Didnt...  ..:confused2::confused2: am frustrated... Helpless.. :Cry::Cry:


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Hope everyone are doing fine with the painful waitings and congrats who already got the visa.
> 
> I urge to persons to share something for me. Has anyone complained on Global feedback in the department after their visa application already finished 7 months waiting period?? What are the consequences? When they reply? And what can be the outcome?
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance!
> 
> Peace out,
> 
> StillFarAway


Hi...

Anybody have any information for my above question??


----------



## kv09

Anyone granted visa yet...


----------



## vun_ti

Hi friends,

I have been trying ringing them for a week, after some frustrating experiences finally got connected with them. Spoke with the operator, he said that my medical hasn't been cleared yet. I did medical on 1st of October and doctor told me he would upload the result after 2-3 days of medial. As operator said, medical report goes to Australia first once Dr uploads online and once the Dr panel from Immigration Australia clear that goes to AHC New Delhi. Has anyone got this experience? Its been 2 months already since I did medical, hasn't been cleared yet. I don't understand, its really frustrating...I would really appreciate if someone can answer my queries??


----------



## xeebok

Hi all,

As you can see I am new here. 

My Wife and I applied for a spouse visa in sep and the CO(11) called her yesterday and asked for DVD of wedding ceremony, Photos, Call logs and PCC.

Few questions:

1) we have not done the medical yet, however the CO has not asked for it specifically. Should we go ahead with the medicals or double check with CO

2) We did an arya samaj wedding and do not have a proper DVD of the ceremony. We have bootleg videos shot by relatives during the ceremony but they are not very long and not very well done. Would it suffice to send the bootleg videos or should we tell them that the video is not there.

I have call logs from the wedding onwards(june 2012) but it is a bit hard to get logs for before that as lyca does not keep more than 6 months of records.

Any other info you guys can give would be appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## zion180

xeebok said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As you can see I am new here.
> 
> My Wife and I applied for a spouse visa in sep and the CO(11) called her yesterday and asked for DVD of wedding ceremony, Photos, Call logs and PCC.
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> 1) we have not done the medical yet, however the CO has not asked for it specifically. Should we go ahead with the medicals or double check with CO
> 
> 2) We did an arya samaj wedding and do not have a proper DVD of the ceremony. We have bootleg videos shot by relatives during the ceremony but they are not very long and not very well done. Would it suffice to send the bootleg videos or should we tell them that the video is not there.
> 
> I have call logs from the wedding onwards(june 2012) but it is a bit hard to get logs for before that as lyca does not keep more than 6 months of records.
> 
> Any other info you guys can give would be appreciated.
> 
> Regards,


I suggest u to double check with yr case officer regarding the medical bcoz u can't do yr medical with out AHP ID. you can provide them with pic and the video what u have also the call logs nothing much u can do about it just explain to yr case officer .gud luck


----------



## xeebok

zion180 said:


> I suggest u to double check with yr case officer regarding the medical bcoz u can't do yr medical with out AHP ID. you can provide them with pic and the video what u have also the call logs nothing much u can do about it just explain to yr case officer .gud luck


yeh, thats what I thought as well. There is a seperate email for medical so My wife will get that done this week, Same for PCC. Pictures are on the web so I will send the CO a link and well as 10 printouts. The calls logs from July onwards are around $500 a month. If they lived here they would understand that that amount of money is not spent without a genuine relationship


----------



## kv09

All the best to everyone who waiting for their visa grants.may we all get visa before Christmas...


----------



## kv09

Neha..June 13.far away..jagha got any update..??


----------



## priyankahyd

vun_ti said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have been trying ringing them for a week, after some frustrating experiences finally got connected with them. Spoke with the operator, he said that my medical hasn't been cleared yet. I did medical on 1st of October and doctor told me he would upload the result after 2-3 days of medial. As operator said, medical report goes to Australia first once Dr uploads online and once the Dr panel from Immigration Australia clear that goes to AHC New Delhi. Has anyone got this experience? Its been 2 months already since I did medical, hasn't been cleared yet. I don't understand, its really frustrating...I would really appreciate if someone can answer my queries??


Hi,


Couple of months back , when I called up ahc operator told they haven't received medical than I spoke to hospital people .. They told they have send my medicals... I called up ahc same day and told this .. She immediately spoke to co placing me on hold and informed me that medicals are received and they are even cleared ... 


According to my knowledge u should ask them first , if they received it or not?. if received it will not take so many days to get cleared. 
My medicals got cleared in 15 days .. I think max is a month.

I have no idea abt sending them to aus ...I thought they do in india itself, If there is medical issue than they will inform to you . 
One of my friend got issue so they gave her some time to sort of the issue. 

But we have no idea what these operator tell us ... They never stick to a word ..
May be they must have been cleared and they r not updated in the system ....

Hope the best ...

Any ATO updates?


----------



## June132012

kv09 said:


> Neha..June 13.far away..jagha got any update..??


No dear, will let u know when got any good news.......


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> Neha..June 13.far away..jagha got any update..??


Waiting to get Good news mate..!!!!!! :ranger: Any visa grant today..?


----------



## sundari

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi...
> 
> Anybody have any information for my above question??


Hi 
We are in the same boat 
we lodged our application on may 9th and we are almost close to finish our 7 month period.
No news from immi.
My partner returned on 9 th of nov as the file went to sco on oct 19.
We book the return ticket on 6 th dec but today he is postponing the ticket.
Very frustrated at the moment I checked his mail n num of times but of no use.
Co never replies to any email.
Any way I am hoping gud news for you this week.
All the very best.

Cheers,


----------



## lonelyf90

HI EVERYONE!!!
u guys r doing great...this forum is very helpful, i want someone to add my details into the spreadsheet as well....
DOL-28/9/2012
CO not yet assigned!
plzzz pray that i get my visa soon.....


----------



## lonelyf90

and yeah can some one tell me is it fine if i have applied the visa from India but at present I am residing with my parents in UAE, will the CO contact me via email cos I have not given them my UAE number!!!plzz someone help!!


----------



## sachinv83

*spreadsheet entry*

Hi all,

As you can see I'm new to this forum, the little i've read here it is a very helpfull tool to a lot of people. 

Would someone kindly let me know on where i can view the spreadsheet for the visa details and the visa recieved times.


Thanks in advance folks.
keep up the good work.


----------



## sachinv83

Can anyone tell me where I can find the spreadsheet so I too can put in my visa details and get to know how the visa processing timeline is going.

Cheers.


----------



## jagha86

sachinv83 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find the spreadsheet so I too can put in my visa details and get to know how the visa processing timeline is going.
> 
> Cheers.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc


----------



## vun_ti

Thanks for your reply Priyankahyd!

I rang them yesterday, after 48 mins of waiting got connected with them. The operator advised that the medical process goes in this way.

-> After medical is done by Applicant, Panel Doctor upload that Via internet which goes to the Global Health Team in AUS, Once the global health team clear the medical and then it goes back to AHC.

In my case medical was done on 27th Sept, Doctor uploaded the report online on 1st Oct but hasn't been cleared yet by Global health team. They have given me the contact details of Global health. Ringing them today. Let's see what's the problem with the delay.

Of course ATO hasn't been updated yet, it hasn't gone for final decision yet...

Anyway good luck for everyone.. God bless us


Cheers,


----------



## zion180

Good morning I wish u all visas.today newday new hope.april friend don't worry u will be with yr another half. Celebrating this new year


----------



## anaya

xeebok said:


> yeh, thats what I thought as well. There is a seperate email for medical so My wife will get that done this week, Same for PCC. Pictures are on the web so I will send the CO a link and well as 10 printouts. The calls logs from July onwards are around $500 a month. If they lived here they would understand that that amount of money is not spent without a genuine relationship


Hi

U should even send them the videos that were shot by your relatives. if they are in pieces, join them and burn a cd and explain your CO in mail that they were shot by ur relatives and friends and are not very professional. U should also send them any online chat and email printouts. Basically any communication between both of u!

All the best!


----------



## nehashah002

kv09 said:


> Neha..June 13.far away..jagha got any update..??


sorry for late response .. i have reached india yesterday only no updates on my end dear..


----------



## gayathri sagayam

Hi guys finally I got My visa Grand letter exactly 6 days after ato update.I am wishing Everybody who ever waiting For their visa grant.Thank u every body on this forum supporting each other.


----------



## priyankahyd

nehashah002 said:


> sorry for late response .. i have reached india yesterday only no updates on my end dear..


Hi neha


Have u got mail from co to be offshore?
Ahc has given you any time limit to be offshore?


Wish u get soon grant letter... 

Any other ATO updates friends?


----------



## jagha86

gayathri sagayam said:


> Hi guys finally I got My visa Grand letter exactly 6 days after ato update.I am wishing Everybody who ever waiting For their visa grant.Thank u every body on this forum supporting each other.


Great.........lane:lane: Congrats guys...


----------



## neelvashi

Can anyone please help me withATO SITE? If the visa has been granted do we have to fill more information to get to the stage where we see that"you need to enter australia" some wierd thing just happened to me. I was asked for more information at the page where we usualy have "you dont have relevant visa" 

Can some one help?


----------



## neelvashi

And when i tried again it came back to normal status " you do not have relevant visa"


----------



## jagha86

neelvashi said:


> Can anyone please help me withATO SITE? If the visa has been granted do we have to fill more information to get to the stage where we see that"you need to enter australia" some wierd thing just happened to me. I was asked for more information at the page where we usualy have "you dont have relevant visa"
> 
> Can some one help?


What more information it asked u mate..?


----------



## kv09

neelvashi said:


> Can anyone please help me withATO SITE? If the visa has been granted do we have to fill more information to get to the stage where we see that"you need to enter australia" some wierd thing just happened to me. I was asked for more information at the page where we usualy have "you dont have relevant visa"
> 
> Can some one help?


Ok I come to know what u r saying..it happened with me to..where we have to see that u r eligible for tfn.there sometimes it comes fill ur postal address of Australia.rite.so need not to worry..its just due to any technical problem may b..as once it was happened wd me too n very next day it start giving same status..do not have relevant visa..
Dont know when we people will get visa..very frustrated...I wish we should get before Christmas otherwise after holidays..they will start doing work in mid of newyear ..


----------



## jichupacha

vun_ti said:


> Thanks for your reply Priyankahyd!
> 
> I rang them yesterday, after 48 mins of waiting got connected with them. The operator advised that the medical process goes in this way.
> 
> -> After medical is done by Applicant, Panel Doctor upload that Via internet which goes to the Global Health Team in AUS, Once the global health team clear the medical and then it goes back to AHC.
> 
> In my case medical was done on 27th Sept, Doctor uploaded the report online on 1st Oct but hasn't been cleared yet by Global health team. They have given me the contact details of Global health. Ringing them today. Let's see what's the problem with the delay.
> 
> Of course ATO hasn't been updated yet, it hasn't gone for final decision yet...
> 
> Anyway good luck for everyone.. God bless us
> 
> Cheers,


Hi vun-ti.... 
Even I am facing the same problem.i tried calling AHC but in vain.can u please give me the contact details of global health team.
Thanks everyone ....great team work..liked the forum.....
All the best for everyone......


----------



## dreamzz

lonelyf90 said:


> and yeah can some one tell me is it fine if i have applied the visa from India but at present I am residing with my parents in UAE, will the CO contact me via email cos I have not given them my UAE number!!!plzz someone help!!


If the residence address changes, you need to notify the department in 14 days using form 929.

Most of the time CO emails, but they could telephone also. Btw, if it is a short trip, you might not want to notify...

Good luck


----------



## jichupacha

gayathri sagayam said:


> Hi guys finally I got My visa Grand letter exactly 6 days after ato update.I am wishing Everybody who ever waiting For their visa grant.Thank u every body on this forum supporting each other.


Congrats....friend....all the best....


----------



## vun_ti

jichupacha said:


> Hi vun-ti....
> Even I am facing the same problem.i tried calling AHC but in vain.can u please give me the contact details of global health team.
> Thanks everyone ....great team work..liked the forum.....
> All the best for everyone......


Hi Jichupacha,

You can contact them in the below:

Global Health contact details

Please use the enquiry form above or fax wherever possible.

Facsimile: +61 2 8666 5901

Telephone: +61 2 8666 5777

Postal address:
GPO Box 9984
Sydney NSW 2001
Australia

Courier address:
Level 3
26 Lee St
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

They don't pickup the phone, you can leave the voice mail. They will call you back later. I spoke with one operator, it was just a delay. She said she has forwarded to the person who looks after that. And will be clear within couple of days.


----------



## jichupacha

vun_ti said:


> Hi Jichupacha,
> 
> You can contact them in the below:
> 
> Global Health contact details
> 
> Please use the enquiry form above or fax wherever possible.
> 
> Facsimile: +61 2 8666 5901
> 
> Telephone: +61 2 8666 5777
> 
> Postal address:
> GPO Box 9984
> Sydney NSW 2001
> Australia
> 
> Courier address:
> Level 3
> 26 Lee St
> Sydney NSW 2000
> Australia
> 
> They don't pickup the phone, you can leave the voice mail. They will call you back later. I spoke with one operator, it was just a delay. She said she has forwarded to the person who looks after that. And will be clear within couple of days.


Thank u friend.......


For the information...


----------



## shankar1

I have a same problem,as i did medical in 4th of november and contacted my case officer couple of days ago and she said medical is still awaited.


----------



## neelvashi

kv09 said:


> Ok I come to know what u r saying..it happened with me to..where we have to see that u r eligible for tfn.there sometimes it comes fill ur postal address of Australia.rite.so need not to worry..its just due to any technical problem may b..as once it was happened wd me too n very next day it start giving same status..do not have relevant visa..
> Dont know when we people will get visa..very frustrated...I wish we should get before Christmas otherwise after holidays..they will start doing work in mid of newyear ..


Ohhh!! I got a bit excited there!! Thought the wait is over finally. Neways thanks for the information.
All the best!


----------



## jichupacha

Hi Friends.....

Called AHC ...after a long wait ....they picked up the call.though my medicals were updated on 25/09/2012.the medicals were sent to australia on 9/10/2012.still waiting for the clearance....they told that it was taking time since there are many such cases which are pending.
Tried the global health team but would not contact since working time 9 to 4...
Should try tomorrow...


Hoping for the best...

Have a good day friends....


----------



## kv09

Anyone granted visa...no news dis week..why they work very slow ..


----------



## venkat1987

*Gayatri*

Hi Gayatri,

Congrats on ur visa. Anything that you made special in your application to get your visa quick? What photos did u submit when asked? Any help wud b helpful..

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## balinder

*partner visa -time taken for final assessment by AHC new delhi*

Hi everyone
I am new to this forum.
I lodged my partner visa subclass309 on 11/05/2012.
CO assigned 18/07/2012.
Medical submitted in July but pcc in Sep.
Case forwarded for final assessment in 
the second week of Oct.
Still waiting for their decision nd dont know how much time 
they are gonna take to finalise it .
Very upset becoz its going to be 7 months on 11/12/ 2012.
I also want to know about Ato or tfn....
Can anyone help me????
Thanks.


----------



## 309/100

Please update the spread sheet with my details

CO allocated : 22/11/2012
Documents requested : Medicals, Wedding photos and Original PCC


----------



## sundari

Hi Rock me on,

How come my details under Nav waiting has changed.
Last column of the spreadsheet has changed and what ever info I provided is lost.

Please apped File went to SCO on Oct 19th for Nav waiting.

Thank you
Sun


----------



## nehashah002

priyankahyd said:


> Hi neha
> 
> 
> Have u got mail from co to be offshore?
> Ahc has given you any time limit to be offshore?
> 
> 
> Wish u get soon grant letter...
> 
> Any other ATO updates friends?


yes i got mail from my case officer to be offshore and she said me to respond her in 28 days .. all i did was informed her when will i be flying ..


----------



## kevti85

sundari said:


> Hi Rock me on,
> 
> How come my details under Nav waiting has changed.
> Last column of the spreadsheet has changed and what ever info I provided is lost.
> 
> Please apped File went to SCO on Oct 19th for Nav waiting.
> 
> Thank you
> Sun


Hi Sundari,

I am updating the spreadsheet..Apologies for the inconvenience..Request you to chk the spreadsheet again nd let me know if anything else is missed so i cn update it

Regards,


----------



## sundari

kevti85 said:


> Hi Sundari,
> 
> I am updating the spreadsheet..Apologies for the inconvenience..Request you to chk the spreadsheet again nd let me know if anything else is missed so i cn update it
> 
> Regards,


Thank you rock.
But what ever comments I have provided previously on the last column those are missing.
I put those comments for all other people who are looking at the spreadshet and can analyse their status . They are not required for me. If possible can you put them back or you can leave as is.

I dont know the exact wordings of my previous comments. If required I can re collect my memory and provide them.

Thank you for your quick response. I appreciate your time and Work.
Cheers,
Sun


----------



## kevti85

sundari said:


> Thank you rock.
> But what ever comments I have provided previously on the last column those are missing.
> I put those comments for all other people who are looking at the spreadshet and can analyse their status . They are not required for me. If possible can you put them back or you can leave as is.
> 
> I dont know the exact wordings of my previous comments. If required I can re collect my memory and provide them.
> 
> Thank you for your quick response. I appreciate your time and Work.
> Cheers,
> Sun


Hi Sundari,

RockMeon is no more updating the spreadsheet..I will try to recover the previous comments & update it,, Thanks for the contribution 

Regards,


----------



## sundari

kevti85 said:


> Hi Sundari,
> 
> RockMeon is no more updating the spreadsheet..I will try to recover the previous comments & update it,, Thanks for the contribution
> 
> Regards,


Sorry kevti ,
But you are doing an awesome job:clap2:

Cheers,


----------



## fistu

I contacted HOC, Sydney, health operation center, I was told that there is a backlog of medicals, there are about 4000 files in the queue and files prior to 25th September are cleared till today. They are not able to give any estimated time frame for medical clearance from HOC to AHC. Everyone whose medical are after 25th September can comfortably assume foreseeable delays and patiently wait for the outcome.
hopefully, this information could be of assistance.
Cheers,


----------



## inh7rock

My wife has done her medicals on 3rd of october n her file is with sco after clearance of medicals...
Yesterday my co has sent us an email about her plans to go offshore in 28 days..
I think at the maximum medical takes 2 weeks to get cleared....
Verify again...


----------



## kv09

Anyone's ato updated today..???


----------



## sundari

kv09 said:


> Anyone's ato updated today..???


No good news for us as we'll.

We are almost going to finish our 7 months waiting period by 9th.
Have you heard any applications finalised this week?


----------



## kv09

sundari said:


> No good news for us as we'll.
> 
> We are almost going to finish our 7 months waiting period by 9th.
> Have you heard any applications finalised this week?


I vl complete 8 months nxt week ..and I don't think anyone granted visa dis week.....m so frustrated ...God plz help us..


----------



## sundari

Does any one know how many SCO are there.

Looking at the spreadsheet sept and oct applications are getting cleared


----------



## jagha86

It's been 349 days... Waiting waiting.. Frustrated...


----------



## vivv5

Hello Kevti
I got an email from my co that my file is queued for a final decision. Please update. I dont know the exact date so you can put 5th Dec as the date.


----------



## kv09

What happened to AHC ...?? Why they are not granting visa..?dis week I don't think they granted any of the visa..I think they start celebrating Christmas holidays now only...why they won't understand our feelings..


----------



## Guest

jagha86 said:


> It's been 349 days... Waiting waiting.. Frustrated...


that is a seriously long wait even for someone from a HR country! I'd be making a huge complaint to DIAC to partners MP and anyone else I thought might listen and could do something!


----------



## zion180

kv09 said:


> What happened to AHC ...?? Why they are not granting visa..?dis week I don't think they granted any of the visa..I think they start celebrating Christmas holidays now only...why they won't understand our feelings..


That is true sound kind of weird but may be the have granting other people but they are not registered in this forum


----------



## sundari

_shel said:


> that is a seriously long wait even for someone from a HR country! I'd be making a huge complaint to DIAC to partners MP and anyone else I thought might listen and could do something!


Have you ever registered any complaint????


----------



## sundari

zion180 said:


> That is true sound kind of weird but may be the have granting other people but they are not registered in this forum


May be you are correct.

how many Partner visa Application they have in a year???

Any one has any idea of the vloume???


----------



## dreamzz

inh7rock said:


> My wife has done her medicals on 3rd of october n her file is with sco after clearance of medicals...
> Yesterday my co has sent us an email about her plans to go offshore in 28 days..
> I think at the maximum medical takes 2 weeks to get cleared....
> Verify again...


Hi inh7rock,

Did you do your medicals in Australia? If so, did you do anything extra to inform AHC about your medicals?

Thanks


----------



## dreamzz

Hi Guys,

I did my medicals two months back in Australia(medibank)... I called AHC yesterday and they said they have not received medicals. I called the medibank and got a case number and submitted that to the CO... 

Anyone doing medicals in Australia, better to check in 2-3 weeks to make sure AHC has received the meds... I lost two months thinking it will be sent automatically....


----------



## bh.mit

*Updates*

Can any one please update the spreadsheet.

Last week I called AHC New Delhi. After waiting for about 1 hr 30 min. someone bothered to answer the call. She told me the *case was sent to SCO on 21 NOV*. Please note I sent a mail on the same day asking latest status of my case. I think we will have to wait atleast two more months or maybe more (who knows).

It seems my mail made the way clear where the case was stacked. These guys are so responsible and efficient at work that it took about 2 months to attach additional documents I sent to them. 

I think these case officer thinks "WHY SO HURRY" for us.

I know someone who used to be a partner visa case officer in Australia. He was saying the had specific target to achieve every month. I think in India no one cares.


----------



## kv09

Even today my hubby call Ahc n operator said thr r so many applications in a Que..that's y it's taking time..he said rather than wait u don't hv any other option...m so frustrated..how long it vl tk ..


----------



## dreamzz

bh.mit said:


> These guys are so responsible and efficient at work that it took about 2 months to attach additional documents I sent to them.
> .


Tell me about it..


----------



## kv09

Anyone's ato updated today..
Far away..June 13...nehashah..any update regarding ur case..


----------



## nehashah002

Just got visa grant letter FINALLY! Thank God! Praying they process all the files soon.


----------



## jagha86

nehashah002 said:


> Just got visa grant letter FINALLY! Thank God! Praying they process all the files soon.


Great mate..!! Happy for u guys... All the best.. When did UR ato was updated..?


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

kv09 said:


> Anyone's ato updated today..
> Far away..June 13...nehashah..any update regarding ur case..


No..no update (


----------



## kv09

nehashah002 said:


> Just got visa grant letter FINALLY! Thank God! Praying they process all the files soon.


Hey congrats ..u dint check your ato before your grant letter..


----------



## sundari

kv09 said:


> Anyone's ato updated today..
> Far away..June 13...nehashah..any update regarding ur case..



No update  very disappointed


----------



## inh7rock

kv09 said:


> Hey congrats ..u dint check your ato before your grant letter..


Congrats... All the very best...
After many days after going offshore u got ur visa grant letter....????


----------



## sundari

nehashah002 said:


> Just got visa grant letter FINALLY! Thank God! Praying they process all the files soon.


Congratulations!!
Are you offshore when the visa was granted?


----------



## inh7rock

nehashah002 said:


> Just got visa grant letter FINALLY! Thank God! Praying they process all the files soon.


Congrats.. All the very best for ur future...
After how many days of going offshore u got ur grant letter????


----------



## nehashah002

inh7rock said:


> Congrats... All the very best...
> After many days after going offshore u got ur visa grant letter....????


Visa granted same day but grant letter 3 days later.


----------



## kv09

nehashah002 said:


> Visa granted same day but grant letter 3 days later.


Wn your ato updated..have u checked it before...


----------



## inh7rock

nehashah002 said:


> Visa granted same day but grant letter 3 days later.


Thanks neha.. Ur feedback is highly appreciated... May god bless u..


----------



## nehashah002

kv09 said:


> Wn your ato updated..have u checked it before...


I didn't check it since I already had TFN. Hope all files get processed sooner rather than later.


----------



## nehashah002

Thank you all for the good wishes. I hope everyone's frustrating wait comes to end at the earliest. I was lucky i travelled on a tourist visa but more than 160 days without ur husband is nothing short of mental torture. I wish these officers have to stay without their partners for that many days and realise how it feels.


----------



## zion180

nehashah002 said:


> Thank you all for the good wishes. I hope everyone's frustrating wait comes to end at the earliest. I was lucky i travelled on a tourist visa but more than 160 days without ur husband is nothing short of mental torture. I wish these officers have to stay without their partners for that many days and realise how it feels.


Looool .thanks for wishes


----------



## lonelyf90

nehashah002 said:


> Thank you all for the good wishes. I hope everyone's frustrating wait comes to end at the earliest. I was lucky i travelled on a tourist visa but more than 160 days without ur husband is nothing short of mental torture. I wish these officers have to stay without their partners for that many days and realise how it feels.


hey nehashah002 gr8 have fun with your husband and have a bright future ahead seriously...i know the meaning of wait for sure!! 2 yrs since married yet all alone!!


----------



## sundari

nehashah002 said:


> Thank you all for the good wishes. I hope everyone's frustrating wait comes to end at the earliest. I was lucky i travelled on a tourist visa but more than 160 days without ur husband is nothing short of mental torture. I wish these officers have to stay without their partners for that many days and realise how it feels.


Thank you for the good wishes

All the best for your bright future.


----------



## zion180

Good morning wish u all good Monday with happy news


----------



## kv09

All the best..may God bless all.of us...


----------



## sundari

kv09 said:


> All the best..may God bless all.of us...


I wish every one all the best 
Hope to hear some good news atleast this week.

Last week was very quiet.


----------



## Birdizz

Hi guys. 
I was granted visa on 28th of November. But still no visa grant mail. I am flying on thursday. Is it mandatory to carry visa grant letter? Any ideas what to do.? 
Is there any entry date on visa grant letter.?


----------



## June132012

Birdizz said:


> Hi guys.
> I was granted visa on 28th of November. But still no visa grant mail. I am flying on thursday. Is it mandatory to carry visa grant letter? Any ideas what to do.?
> Is there any entry date on visa grant letter.?


U cant travel without grant letter, you should get it first before flight... Gud luck


----------



## kv09

June13 said:


> U cant travel without grant letter, you should get it first before flight... Gud luck


Any news dear...


----------



## neelvashi

Birdizz said:


> Hi guys.
> I was granted visa on 28th of November. But still no visa grant mail. I am flying on thursday. Is it mandatory to carry visa grant letter? Any ideas what to do.?
> Is there any entry date on visa grant letter.?


Well, Technically there shouldnt be any problems with travelling without a label. AHC clearly states that we can now travel without a Visa Label.

Just Call AHC and ask for a Visa Grant number that too only for a safe side!

But I am pretty sure you'll be fine!

All the best!


----------



## inh7rock

Birdizz said:


> Hi guys.
> I was granted visa on 28th of November. But still no visa grant mail. I am flying on thursday. Is it mandatory to carry visa grant letter? Any ideas what to do.?
> Is there any entry date on visa grant letter.?


I think there is no problem in travelling without grant letter as one of my friend did this..
But to be on safe side call ahc... 
Regards


----------



## sundari

neelvashi said:


> Well, Technically there shouldnt be any problems with travelling without a label. AHC clearly states that we can now travel without a Visa Label.
> 
> Just Call AHC and ask for a Visa Grant number that too only for a safe side!
> 
> But I am pretty sure you'll be fine!
> 
> All the best!


From October 1 2012 they have implemented label free.. If you have valid visa You can travel without any label on your passport.


----------



## sundari

Birdizz said:


> Hi guys.
> I was granted visa on 28th of November. But still no visa grant mail. I am flying on thursday. Is it mandatory to carry visa grant letter? Any ideas what to do.?
> Is there any entry date on visa grant letter.?



Hi Birdizz,
Congratulations . Advance Christmas and new year wishes.

Sorry to bother you.
Can you please share your timelines if possible and when is your application forwarded to SCO?


----------



## June132012

kv09 said:


> Any news dear...


No news dear,,,, i am totally fed up,,, missin my husband,,, but helpless... God knows why they are takin time to clear so simple applications ...desperately waiting....

I talk to operator and she said that no one can travel without grant email,,,, i will be very happy if it is not true....


----------



## Birdizz

Thanks guys. I called Delhi AHC and I was told visa grant letter is not mandatory but they strongly recommend to have it with you so that you may. check in advance whether all your details are correct. Also they said I will get my grant mail today or tomorrow. So finger crossed. But not sure as I was granted visa on 28th November and still waiting.

Their is no problem with airlines, my only concern is immigration guys at Delhi airport.

I think one can verify visa details using entitlement online page but I don't know my Transaction Reference Number (TRN) as my application was submitted by my agent. 






I am in spreadsheet as apb.


----------



## sundari

Birdizz said:


> Thanks guys. I called Delhi AHC and I was told visa grant letter is not mandatory but they strongly recommend to have it with you so that you may. check in advance whether all your details are correct. Also they said I will get my grant mail today or tomorrow. So finger crossed. But not sure as I was granted visa on 28th November and still waiting.
> 
> Their is no problem with airlines, my only concern is immigration guys at Delhi airport.
> 
> I think one can verify visa details using entitlement online page but I don't know my Transaction Reference Number (TRN) as my application was submitted by my agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in spreadsheet as apb.


Thank you .


----------



## kv09

Mail my co regarding my case..let see when she will reply me.coz last time 20days back I mailed her but she didn't reply for that mail.now I mail her today.let's see when she will reply me...it vl complete 8months on 13 decm...and file sent for final decision on 13Sept..God knows when they will grant visa to all of us..sick of waiting..


----------



## sundari

kv09 said:


> Mail my co regarding my case..let see when she will reply me.coz last time 20days back I mailed her but she didn't reply for that mail.now I mail her today.let's see when she will reply me...it vl complete 8months on 13 decm...and file sent for final decision on 13Sept..God knows when they will grant visa to all of us..sick of waiting..



Hi kv,

Can I suggest you something. Call immigration at sharp 9 then the call will be connected in 15 minutes or may be less than 10 min. Explain your timelines and ask them to connect you to your CO.
Tell them she is not answering your email then how do I track my status. Just tell them you need an answer for your emails.

Today I called immi and informed them the same that my partner has finished his 7 month waiting period . The call centre girl Saba told me that she is sending an emil to relevant co advising that we have finished our timeline. As my co is busy with other client I could not able talk to her but it is possible they will connect to your CO .
MY CO has replied twice to my emails. She never used to rep previously but now she is replying to my partners and my emails as well.


----------



## kv09

sundari said:


> Hi kv,
> 
> Can I suggest you something. Call immigration at sharp 9 then the call will be connected in 15 minutes or may be less than 10 min. Explain your timelines and ask them to connect you to your CO.
> Tell them she is not answering your email then how do I track my status. Just tell them you need an answer for your emails.
> 
> Today I called immi and informed them the same that my partner has finished his 7 month waiting period . The call centre girl Saba told me that she is sending an emil to relevant co advising that we have finished our timeline. As my co is busy with other client I could not able talk to her but it is possible they will connect to your CO .
> MY CO has replied twice to my emails. She never used to rep previously but now she is replying to my partners and my emails as well.


Thanx dear..I will call them tomarw .. lets see what they will say.my hubby call them on last Friday.operator said u hav to wait..u can't do anything else..feeling so frustrated...God help us..


----------



## sundari

kv09 said:


> Thanx dear..I will call them tomarw .. lets see what they will say.my hubby call them on last Friday.operator said u hav to wait..u can't do anything else..feeling so frustrated...God help us..



All the best! I am hoping you are the next after June 13. When you analyse the order of SCO then June 13 will be finalised before yours and then yours as per spreadsheet.

DOnt give up keep trying until you get a reply from CO.

We have every right to get a reply from our CO..


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Hi everyone

Do caseworkers normally let you know if your file has gone to sco? I am thinking of complaining to DIAC regarding service standards. My caseworker has not bothered the slightest to reply to my email and I've sent 3 emails to immi.dfat and yet still no reply. Our additional docs were acknowledged on 22 Oct and till now no news about anything. I'm getting really upset about this.


----------



## EH12

Hi,

I am looking for information on Partner (Temporary and Permanent) (subclass 309 and 100) visa. I am expecting my 189 PR in Dec/Jan. I could not proceed to change of situation form since (my partner) attending for IELTS and scoring 7 would delay the application. 

Someone please answer following queries.

1. Can my partner submit subclass 309/100 application as soon as I get 189 grant? 
Or is it necessary for me to migrate and settle there for some time?
2. If I have to migrate first, what is the minimum time for me to stay in Oz so that my partner is eligible for 309/100?

Thank you.
EH


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Hi everyone

I just rang AHC out of frustration and the only thing pending at the moment with our case is medical clearance. Apparently in the next 2 weeks it should be cleared and then another 15 days later a decision would be made. I also rang global health. They told me that there are about 3000 cases pending since October and they have just started clearing medicals received from oct. I am soo tired of all this waiting and can't even begin to fathom how long some others would be waiting. You are all in my prayers. 

Dhurga


----------



## kv09

All d best to everyone..had somebody call immigration today...??


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Hi Kv09

I rang them today to ask about my husband's application.


----------



## kv09

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Hi Kv09
> 
> I rang them today to ask about my husband's application.


Ok..I too call them..they said wait wait wait..m feeling so frustrated..my 8 months vl complete on 13 decm ..n still they saying wait for 12 months ..wn I ask them do u ppl need any docs..they said no ur case is fully assessed .n sent for final decision..when decision vl come then we will tell u..I don't know what to do..


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

kv09 said:


> Ok..I too call them..they said wait wait wait..m feeling so frustrated..my 8 months vl complete on 13 decm ..n still they saying wait for 12 months ..wn I ask them do u ppl need any docs..they said no ur case is fully assessed .n sent for final decision..when decision vl come then we will tell u..I don't know what to do..


Kv09 I think you should complain to the feedback unit or whatever it is they are called. This is too much all this waiting.


----------



## kv09

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Hi Kv09
> 
> I rang them today to ask about my husband's application.


Ok..I too call them..they said wait wait wait..m feeling so frustrated..my 8 months vl complete on 13 decm ..n still they saying wait for 12 months ..wn I ask them do u ppl any docs..they said no ur case is fully assessed .n sent for final decision..when decision vl come then we will tell u..I don't know what to do..


----------



## kv09

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Kv09 I think you should complain to the feedback unit or whatever it is they are called. This is too much all this waiting.


Where sud I complain..??


----------



## sundari

kv09 said:


> Where sud I complain..??


Complaints and feedback you can provide on immigration site.
Let me check and give you the link


Contact Us – Client Feedback – Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## sundari

Contact Us – Client Feedback – Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## sundari

Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## kv09

sundari said:


> Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


Thanx dear


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Yepppeeee!!!!your details indicate that you are eligible for tfn.... Bla bla bla....tfn updated. 
No more away now.


----------



## jagha86

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Yepppeeee!!!!your details indicate that you are eligible for tfn.... Bla bla bla....tfn updated.
> No more away now.


Great dude... Congrats.... Happy for u guys..


----------



## kv09

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Yepppeeee!!!!your details indicate that you are eligible for tfn.... Bla bla bla....tfn updated.
> No more away now.


Hey congrats dear.very happy for you...all d best for ur future..


----------



## sundari

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Yepppeeee!!!!your details indicate that you are eligible for tfn.... Bla bla bla....tfn updated.
> No more away now.


Congratulations:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Thank you so much guys. You all have been a great support not less than a family. When we get frustrated, I used to open this forum and see someone has been granted a visa and there it is. New hope. Thank you again. 

Hope you all get visa as soon as possible. This morning I called AHC and asked operator to transfer my call to my CO. I insisted to talk with him but operator put me on hold and talked with co. And replied wait 3 more weeks. In couple of hours I got this good news from ato website. 

Cheers,

NotFarAwayNow


----------



## June132012

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Yepppeeee!!!!your details indicate that you are eligible for tfn.... Bla bla bla....tfn updated.
> No more away now.


Thank god, first update of the week... Congrats dear... I am very happy for you.... Bless u.


----------



## kv09

June13 said:


> Thank god, first update of the week... Congrats dear... I am very happy for you.... Bless u.


Hi.have u talk to ahc about ur case..


----------



## June132012

kv09 said:


> Hi.have u talk to ahc about ur case..[/QUOTE
> 
> No , i didnt talk, coz i am within processing time...6 months will complete on 13 dec..... May they grant me visa before 7 months....praying for all of us....


----------



## FinallyHappy

*Very useful tips*

Hello All,
I am an ardent follower of this forum.. This was indeed a very useful forum. I registered myself today as I wanted to share my experience/ tips with the AHC.
I lodged for Spouse Visa 309 on March 9th 2012. In the immigration website it was mentioned that CO will be allocated in about 12 weeks. I did not receive any mail from the AHC till September 2nd week which is 24 weeks!!!
I immediately mailed the office and checked with them about my CO. They mailed me saying the officer was assigned back in April itself and he is waiting for additional documents from my side. However I had not received any mails from AHC. When i mailed them to provide me the list of documents again, they told me that my CO was on leave.. I waited for 1 whole week before my CO replied back!! I must say the wait was terrible!!
I was asked for additional documents.. I sent all the documents and medical certificate by october 16th. I did not hear back from my CO again!! My husband had already planned his leave and had booked tickets for both of us on Jan 4th.. I was lil worried that I have to move to Australia alone.. I mailed the CO regularly once a week reminding him about my plans and also mentioning that I had lodged the application back in March itself!!
I got a call from my CO on 6th Dec 2012 for further clarification and by 7th Dec I received a mail saying my application was forwarded to SCO. I checked the ATO website (Thanks to this forum for the guidance) on 7th evening and it was updated with the message "You are eligible for TFN...." I knew I was granted Visa but was waiting for mail to confirm.. I finally got Visa grant mail today.. Hurray!! I'm happy to say that I will be moving to Australia with my husband!! :clap2: 

Some of the tips I would like to share for all those waiting for visa grant----
1) If your CO is not allocated by 12th week, kindly mail the immigration department immediately and check with them if any additional docs are to be sent

2) When you send the application form, send wedding photos, esp phera/saptapadi, garland exchange photos.. This will definitely reduce the time!!

3) Be in constant touch with your CO even if you don't get a reply.. Most important, be very very kind to them.. 

Thanks a lot people.. Hope my review helps you all.. I hope everyone gets their visa soon.. You can ask me any questions on how to prepare the application.. I would be glad to help anyone..

P.S My CO code is 6


----------



## venkat1987

*CO*

Does anyone know Krithika Baskar as case officer? I din see her in the list. Is she SCO? any idea

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## sundari

FinallyHappy said:


> Hello All,
> I am an ardent follower of this forum.. This was indeed a very useful forum. I registered myself today as I wanted to share my experience/ tips with the AHC.
> I lodged for Spouse Visa 309 on March 9th 2012. In the immigration website it was mentioned that CO will be allocated in about 12 weeks. I did not receive any mail from the AHC till September 2nd week which is 24 weeks!!!
> I immediately mailed the office and checked with them about my CO. They mailed me saying the officer was assigned back in April itself and he is waiting for additional documents from my side. However I had not received any mails from AHC. When i mailed them to provide me the list of documents again, they told me that my CO was on leave.. I waited for 1 whole week before my CO replied back!! I must say the wait was terrible!!
> I was asked for additional documents.. I sent all the documents and medical certificate by october 16th. I did not hear back from my CO again!! My husband had already planned his leave and had booked tickets for both of us on Jan 4th.. I was lil worried that I have to move to Australia alone.. I mailed the CO regularly once a week reminding him about my plans and also mentioning that I had lodged the application back in March itself!!
> I got a call from my CO on 6th Dec 2012 for further clarification and by 7th Dec I received a mail saying my application was forwarded to SCO. I checked the ATO website (Thanks to this forum for the guidance) on 7th evening and it was updated with the message "You are eligible for TFN...." I knew I was granted Visa but was waiting for mail to confirm.. I finally got Visa grant mail today.. Hurray!! I'm happy to say that I will be moving to Australia with my husband!! :clap2:
> 
> Some of the tips I would like to share for all those waiting for visa grant----
> 1) If your CO is not allocated by 12th week, kindly mail the immigration department immediately and check with them if any additional docs are to be sent
> 
> 2) When you send the application form, send wedding photos, esp phera/saptapadi, garland exchange photos.. This will definitely reduce the time!!
> 
> 3) Be in constant touch with your CO even if you don't get a reply.. Most important, be very very kind to them..
> 
> Thanks a lot people.. Hope my review helps you all.. I hope everyone gets their visa soon.. You can ask me any questions on how to prepare the application.. I would be glad to help anyone..
> 
> P.S My CO code is 6


Your information and timelines are so useful.
Thanks for sharing your experience!
All the best advance merry Christmas and happy new year .

Cheers,


----------



## jagha86

FinallyHappy said:


> Hello All,
> I am an ardent follower of this forum.. This was indeed a very useful forum. I registered myself today as I wanted to share my experience/ tips with the AHC.
> I lodged for Spouse Visa 309 on March 9th 2012. In the immigration website it was mentioned that CO will be allocated in about 12 weeks. I did not receive any mail from the AHC till September 2nd week which is 24 weeks!!!
> I immediately mailed the office and checked with them about my CO. They mailed me saying the officer was assigned back in April itself and he is waiting for additional documents from my side. However I had not received any mails from AHC. When i mailed them to provide me the list of documents again, they told me that my CO was on leave.. I waited for 1 whole week before my CO replied back!! I must say the wait was terrible!!
> I was asked for additional documents.. I sent all the documents and medical certificate by october 16th. I did not hear back from my CO again!! My husband had already planned his leave and had booked tickets for both of us on Jan 4th.. I was lil worried that I have to move to Australia alone.. I mailed the CO regularly once a week reminding him about my plans and also mentioning that I had lodged the application back in March itself!!
> I got a call from my CO on 6th Dec 2012 for further clarification and by 7th Dec I received a mail saying my application was forwarded to SCO. I checked the ATO website (Thanks to this forum for the guidance) on 7th evening and it was updated with the message "You are eligible for TFN...." I knew I was granted Visa but was waiting for mail to confirm.. I finally got Visa grant mail today.. Hurray!! I'm happy to say that I will be moving to Australia with my husband!! :clap2:
> 
> Some of the tips I would like to share for all those waiting for visa grant----
> 1) If your CO is not allocated by 12th week, kindly mail the immigration department immediately and check with them if any additional docs are to be sent
> 
> 2) When you send the application form, send wedding photos, esp phera/saptapadi, garland exchange photos.. This will definitely reduce the time!!
> 
> 3) Be in constant touch with your CO even if you don't get a reply.. Most important, be very very kind to them..
> 
> Thanks a lot people.. Hope my review helps you all.. I hope everyone gets their visa soon.. You can ask me any questions on how to prepare the application.. I would be glad to help anyone..
> 
> P.S My CO code is 6


:thumb::thumb: congrats on ur visa mate..!!! lane:happy for u guys... :clap2::clap2:
Ur information was more usefull... Am a DECEMBER 2011 applicant.. Stll waiting for my visa.. previously u had ur TFN..? My file is still with my CO.. EVen today called AHC..No use.. same Answer from them... its more frustrating... By this December 23rd, it will be 1 year since i applied my visa.. ur message gave me more energy mate..:boxing: thnk u so much.. got few answers from u.. :thumb: :thumb:Hope every1 get visa soon....


----------



## kv09

Jagha hope for the best..may v all get visa soon..


----------



## priyankahyd

kv09 said:


> Jagha hope for the best..may v all get visa soon..


Hi,

Hope most of them get before 21st ..or else they will be stuck in holidays ... Until new year...
Hope the best...,


----------



## kv09

priyankahyd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope most of them get before 21st ..or else they will be stuck in holidays ... Until new year...
> Hope the best...,


Yes hope for the best..


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

kv09 said:


> Ok..I too call them..they said wait wait wait..m feeling so frustrated..my 8 months vl complete on 13 decm ..n still they saying wait for 12 months ..wn I ask them do u ppl need any docs..they said no ur case is fully assessed .n sent for final decision..when decision vl come then we will tell u..I don't know what to do..


Hi KvO9, 
its beyond the global guideline that your visa has not been granted.
Personally I think that you should write a email to your case officer stating that "
as per AHC website the global timeline for 100 visa subclass is 8 months and New Delhi has been finalising the case in 7 months. I had applied for 100 and the timeline has been exceeded beyond the global time line.
I would like to know the reason behind the delay in my application as I am entitled to 'rights to information 'under australian law. I further note that Australian government has strict polcicy toward clinets charter and customer satisfaction.

Thought I have exceeded the global timeline neither I have been granted a visa nor I have been updated about the reason for the delay.

If you mentoin these reason I am sure your CO is compelled to take an action or you can complain in global feedback time as they clearly mentoin that for visa 100 the global processing time is 8 months.
cheers


----------



## kv09

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi KvO9,
> its beyond the global guideline that your visa has not been granted.
> Personally I think that you should write a email to your case officer stating that "
> as per AHC website the global timeline for 100 visa subclass is 8 months and New Delhi has been finalising the case in 7 months. I had applied for 100 and the timeline has been exceeded beyond the global time line.
> I would like to know the reason behind the delay in my application as I am entitled to 'rights to information 'under australian law. I further note that Australian government has strict polcicy toward clinets charter and customer satisfaction.
> 
> Thought I have exceeded the global timeline neither I have been granted a visa nor I have been updated about the reason for the delay.
> 
> If you mentoin these reason I am sure your CO is compelled to take an action or you can complain in global feedback time as they clearly mentoin that for visa 100 the global processing time is 8 months.
> cheers


Thanx dear..I have mailed my co yesterday only..I vl see for dis week..if she vl not reply than I will mail my co regarding timeline..hope for the best..


----------



## EH12

Hi Everyone,

Question: Is IELTS required for partner 309/100 visa!?

Thank you.
EH


----------



## FinallyHappy

jagha86 said:


> :thumb::thumb: congrats on ur visa mate..!!! lane:happy for u guys... :clap2::clap2:
> Ur information was more usefull... Am a DECEMBER 2011 applicant.. Stll waiting for my visa.. previously u had ur TFN..? My file is still with my CO.. EVen today called AHC..No use.. same Answer from them... its more frustrating... By this December 23rd, it will be 1 year since i applied my visa.. ur message gave me more energy mate..:boxing: thnk u so much.. got few answers from u.. :thumb: :thumb:Hope every1 get visa soon....


Hi Jagah..
No.. I did not have a TFN. I understand how you are feeling!! Even I had to wait for 9 long months!! Did you check with the CO on why are they delaying so much? Drop an emotional mail saying you are waiting for over a yr.. Who is your CO?


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Hi...
I am wondering if anyone fly before grant mail. I wanna book tickets For next week. Should I? Is it ok to fly if by chance I do not receive grant mail by my flight date ? 

Please share.

Thank you.


----------



## inh7rock

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi...
> I am wondering if anyone fly before grant mail. I wanna book tickets For next week. Should I? Is it ok to fly if by chance I do not receive grant mail by my flight date ?
> 
> Please share.
> 
> Thank you.


U will be fine to travel without grant mail...
U can travel without it for sure.. So book ur tickets anytime..
All the best


----------



## EH12

priyankahyd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope most of them get before 21st ..or else they will be stuck in holidays ... Until new year...
> Hope the best...,


Hi Priyankahyd,

Could you please tell me whether IELTS required for subclass 309/100 for partner!?

Thank you.

Regards,
EH.


----------



## neelvashi

EH12 said:


> Hi Priyankahyd,
> 
> Could you please tell me whether IELTS required for subclass 309/100 for partner!?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> EH.


IELTSis not required for spouse visa 309/100

Thanks


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Has anyone heard anything from their respective case officers?


----------



## EH12

neelvashi said:


> IELTSis not required for spouse visa 309/100
> 
> Thanks


Thank you neelvashi! 

I am going through the docs required for 309/100 mentioned in the DIAC website.

I have one more question, I am not sure whether you know these details or not!

I am still waiting for 189 PR (expecting in Dec/Jan)! Unfortunately, I could not include my partner as my dependent in 189. So, my partner will prefer 309/100 after sometime. Do you know whether my partner can submit 309/100 as soon as I get 189 (before I migrate to Aus)? Or is it necessary for me to settle there first? 

Regards,
EH.


----------



## priyankahyd

EH12 said:


> Hi Priyankahyd,
> 
> Could you please tell me whether IELTS required for subclass 309/100 for partner!?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> EH.


Hello,

According to my knowledge IELTS is not required for 309/100 ...

In the following link you can see required docs for 309/100.
I think you can apply for partner visa after you get PR . By the time CO is allocated you might get a job over in Australia .....and send required docs to CO ...


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc


----------



## June132012

Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.

Finally wait is over.... Thanx friends for ur support... And one thing i want to tell u guys who have tfn already..... All the above lines comes when u will got visa.....we are so happy.....


----------



## kv09

June13 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Finally wait is over.... Thanx friends for ur support... And one thing i want to tell u guys who have tfn already..... All the above lines comes when u will got visa.....we are so happy.....


Congrats dear..now I can hope for mine visa too..


----------



## neelvashi

June13 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Finally wait is over.... Thanx friends for ur support... And one thing i want to tell u guys who have tfn already..... All the above lines comes when u will got visa.....we are so happy.....


Congratulations!!! So i believe your DOL is 13june?

My DOL is 04/06 hoping to get mine soon😊


----------



## June132012

kv09 said:


> Congrats dear..now I can hope for mine visa too..


And best thing i got grant email today and visa was granted yesterday...


----------



## kevti85

June13 said:


> And best thing i got grant email today and visa was granted yesterday...


Hi June13,

Congrats & Happy Reunion !!
It seems 12.12.12 proved lucky for you 

Regards,


----------



## priyankahyd

Hello !!!


I got a mail from my co to go offshore ...........!!!
Finally a mail from CO.


----------



## priyankahyd

June13 said:


> And best thing i got grant email today and visa was granted yesterday...


Congrats!!!! Have fun.....wish u good luck .


----------



## kv09

Congrats June 13..happy for you..your visa grant gives me a motivation n positively..that I can get my visa toward or in dis week...God bless everyone..


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

inh7rock said:


> U will be fine to travel without grant mail...
> U can travel without it for sure.. So book ur tickets anytime..
> All the best


Hi inhrock

Thank you for information. Do you know anyone who has travelled like this? Do you reckon to take this risk? 

I have to fly as soon as possible. Please respond. I am counting on you so I can book finally. 

Thanks ,


----------



## priyankahyd

inh7rock said:


> My wife has done her medicals on 3rd of october n her file is with sco after clearance of medicals...
> Yesterday my co has sent us an email about her plans to go offshore in 28 days..
> I think at the maximum medical takes 2 weeks to get cleared....
> Verify again...


Hi inh7rock...



I got a mail from my co not sco about plans of going offshore ... You have mentioned the same ... Is it ok if we go offshore after 28 days ... Do u have any idea.... ? Your wife is in aus or india now.....? 


Friends any one please let me know about going offshore after 28 days ... If there is a issue I will prepone my ticket 

Thanks


----------



## sundari

June13 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Finally wait is over.... Thanx friends for ur support... And one thing i want to tell u guys who have tfn already..... All the above lines comes when u will got visa.....we are so happy.....



That's great news and congratulations


----------



## sundari

kv09 said:


> Congrats June 13..happy for you..your visa grant gives me a motivation n positively..that I can get my visa toward or in dis week...God bless everyone..


Don't worry KV we are next in the queue.

I am pretty sure who will get you's tonight or tomorrow dear.
ALL THE BEST DEAR.


----------



## anaya

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi inhrock
> 
> Thank you for information. Do you know anyone who has travelled like this? Do you reckon to take this risk?
> 
> I have to fly as soon as possible. Please respond. I am counting on you so I can book finally.
> 
> Thanks ,


Hi FarAwayFromYou

you will have to fly without grant mail..Cause they do not provide the visa decision mail for visas that are applied offshore while u r onshore..but before flying email ur CO exact travel details with the return ticket dates. Once u r offshore immediately email ur CO n let him/her know that u r offshore. You will receive ur visa decision within 3-4 working days via email..I went to NZ n received my visa grant notification on the second day after i landed in NZ. There is no need to get visa lable in ur passport once u r granted visa as its label free travel now..The airport authorities track it electronically just carry printput of ur grant email with u while returning just in case!

All the best!


----------



## sundari

priyankahyd said:


> Hello !!!
> 
> 
> I got a mail from my co to go offshore ...........!!!
> Finally a mail from CO.


That's good news as well prianka.


----------



## anaya

priyankahyd said:


> Hi inh7rock...
> 
> 
> 
> I got a mail from my co not sco about plans of going offshore ... You have mentioned the same ... Is it ok if we go offshore after 28 days ... Do u have any idea.... ? Your wife is in aus or india now.....?
> 
> 
> Friends any one please let me know about going offshore after 28 days ... If there is a issue I will prepone my ticket
> 
> Thanks


Hi Priyanka..

It is okay to go offshore after 28 days as long as u inform ur CO abt ur plans and have a valid visa to be in AU till den.

Just be in touch with ur CO and let her know ur travel plans!

All The Best!


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

anaya said:


> Hi FarAwayFromYou
> 
> you will have to fly without grant mail..Cause they do not provide the visa decision mail for visas that are applied offshore while u r onshore..but before flying email ur CO exact travel details with the return ticket dates. Once u r offshore immediately email ur CO n let him/her know that u r offshore. You will receive ur visa decision within 3-4 working days via email..I went to NZ n received my visa grant notification on the second day after i landed in NZ. There is no need to get visa lable in ur passport once u r granted visa as its label free travel now..The airport authorities track it electronically just carry printput of ur grant email with u while returning just in case!
> 
> All the best!


Hi Anaya. 

There must be misunderstanding. My visa is already granted. I mean tfn updated yesterday. I am offshore only. Never applied for visitor visa. Now I wanna fly to AUSTRALIA on my partner visa.


----------



## kv09

sundari said:


> Don't worry KV we are next in the queue.
> 
> I am pretty sure who will get you's tonight or tomorrow dear.
> ALL THE BEST DEAR.


Thanx dear..I too hope so..that I vl get it by dis week..hope for the best.


----------



## anaya

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi Anaya.
> 
> There must be misunderstanding. My visa is already granted. I mean tfn updated yesterday. I am offshore only. Never applied for visitor visa. Now I wanna fly to AUSTRALIA on my partner visa.


Hi 
Congratulations

Oh I thot u said "fly without grant letter".. thats why i got confused..If ur visa is granted already u can travel any time..there is no need of lable!

Regards
Anaya


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Hi all,

I just received my visa grant mail. I can fly now. 
All the very best to all my dear waiting fellows. I pray for you from bottom of my heart as I know how painful the wait is. Thank you again. 

Cheers 

FlyingAway


----------



## sundari

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my visa grant mail. I can fly now.
> All the very best to all my dear waiting fellows. I pray for you from bottom of my heart as I know how painful the wait is. Thank you again.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> FlyingAway


Congrats and all the best for your future.


----------



## jagha86

June13 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Finally wait is over.... Thanx friends for ur support... And one thing i want to tell u guys who have tfn already..... All the above lines comes when u will got visa.....we are so happy.....


Congrats dear.. Happy for U guys.. All the very best...


----------



## kv09

FarAwayFromYou said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my visa grant mail. I can fly now.
> All the very best to all my dear waiting fellows. I pray for you from bottom of my heart as I know how painful the wait is. Thank you again.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> FlyingAway


D way now AHC processing fact..I can have my visa dis week..hope to get it soon..God plz help us..


----------



## lonelyf90

plz do update my details....
12/12/12----CO assigned
CO name: Ujawal singh (i hv not seen this name in the spreadsheet)
he first contacted my hubby in australia and asked our relationship details, later he sent me an email asking for contact details with my husband, the medicals and a form that asks to update my contact info as I am not staying now in India!!!
guys!!!...hv ny f u tried the Emedical service!!
thanks for updating!!
hoping for the best!!!


----------



## perumal

Hi guys, can you please update spreadsheet
DOL: 18/06/2012
CO assigned (preeti arora): 22/08/2012 - requested medicals and pcc.
Sent for final assessment: 19/10/2012


----------



## neelvashi

perumal said:


> Hi guys, can you please update spreadsheet
> DOL: 18/06/2012
> CO assigned (preeti arora): 22/08/2012 - requested medicals and pcc.
> Sent for final assessment: 19/10/2012



Hi There!

Both of us are pretty close. Same CO. mine went for final decision on
17/10/12. DOL 04/06/12 

All the best!

Please let us know if you hear anything!

Thanks


----------



## perumal

neelvashi said:


> Hi There!
> 
> Both of us are pretty close. Same CO. mine went for final decision on
> 17/10/12. DOL 04/06/12
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Please let us know if you hear anything!
> 
> Thanks


I definitely will, my friend.

I know the delay in sending our files for final decision was because Preeti arora was on annual leave for 15 days in september.


----------



## jagha86

perumal said:


> I definitely will, my friend.
> 
> I know the delay in sending our files for final decision was because Preeti arora was on annual leave for 15 days in september.


Yep..Even same CO for me too.. Am waiting for my file to be sent to SCO.. Hope she forward it soon..


----------



## EH12

priyankahyd said:


> Hello,
> 
> According to my knowledge IELTS is not required for 309/100 ...
> 
> In the following link you can see required docs for 309/100.
> I think you can apply for partner visa after you get PR . By the time CO is allocated you might get a job over in Australia .....and send required docs to CO ...
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc


Thank you priyankahyd. That clears my doubt.


----------



## FarAwayFromYou

Does anyone know how long does it take to get documents back from New Delhi or VFS office after we receive grant mail??


----------



## sundari

kv09 said:


> Don't worry m in a same boat..
> 
> Visa category- 100
> DOL - 13April 2012
> Co code-4
> POL - Chandigarh
> Medical nd pcc sent wd an application only..
> File sent for final decision-13Sept.
> Still waiting...tomarw I vl complete 8 months from date of lodgement..
> Nd 3months from the file sent for final decision..
> God help us...


Hi Kv,

Have you got any updates for your email.
Please let me know.


----------



## kv09

sundari said:


> Hi Kv,
> 
> Have you got any updates for your email.
> Please let me know.


No she didn't reply..today I come to know that my friends file sent on 21Sep n she got visa yesterday...m feeling very helples.s..my sent to final decision on 13 Sep..n I didn't get it yet..very upset..feel like crying..what to do.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

kv09 said:


> No she didn't reply..today I come to know that my friends file sent on 21Sep n she got visa yesterday...m feeling very helples.s..my sent to final decision on 13 Sep..n I didn't get it yet..very upset..feel like crying..what to do.


Kv09, you have to be strong thats the best thing you can do for yourself. You will get your visa soon. I broke down the other day and it wasn't good. Someone we know got their caseworker within a week of lodging because they cited depression (i know that lady wasn't depressed, hate it when people abuse the system, and we got ours 12 weeks later, despite her lodging it late july, way after us). Got to be strong! for yourself and for your husband. You will be fine, have faith.


----------



## goelca

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi mate,
> when was ur case send to senior CO, did you co send you an email when the file was forwarded to senior co.
> cheers,


Hi,

No i do not know the date of forwarding to SCO. My CO only replied that " file is pending with Senior Officer for final decision and global timeline is 12 months" . Its been more than a month since CO replied. I never asked for the same. I think why to irritate them by mailing frequently.


----------



## kv09

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Kv09, you have to be strong thats the best thing you can do for yourself. You will get your visa soon. I broke down the other day and it wasn't good. Someone we know got their caseworker within a week of lodging because they cited depression (i know that lady wasn't depressed, hate it when people abuse the system, and we got ours 12 weeks later, despite her lodging it late july, way after us). Got to be strong! for yourself and for your husband. You will be fine, have faith.


I know crying doesn't make any sense..but sometimes u get depressed...like my 5 friends got their visa grant infact they applied after me..that's sometimes depress me..we all have plans..but when it won't come to reality.it hurts ...Anyways..m positive..may we all get visa soon...God plz bless us all


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

kv09 said:


> I know crying doesn't make any sense..but sometimes u get depressed...like my 5 friends got their visa grant infact they applied after me..that's sometimes depress me..we all have plans..but when it won't come to reality.it hurts ...Anyways..m positive..may we all get visa soon...God plz bless us all



You will. Be strong


----------



## kv09

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> You will. Be strong


Thanx dear...God bless all of us..


----------



## sundari

kv09 said:


> No she didn't reply..today I come to know that my friends file sent on 21Sep n she got visa yesterday...m feeling very helples.s..my sent to final decision on 13 Sep..n I didn't get it yet..very upset..feel like crying..what to do.


Hi kv,
You have to be brave dear.
Look at me I am waiting for my husband. I lodged visa for my husband.
If you look at Nav waiting they did no grant the visiting visa for 3 months and they gave only 3 months for visit.i am all alone in Sydney struggling we got married in April lodged visa in may still waiting dear. I cry every night with loneliness . I don't want to upset my hubby but sometimes I am very stressful at work and no one at home and my inlaws and parents are worried. Cannot answer to anyone there why it s getting delayed.

Anyway dear. Don't worry hope drives our lives only thing I can say Don't loose hope

Cheers


----------



## kv09

sundari said:


> Hi kv,
> You have to be brave dear.
> Look at me I am waiting for my husband. I lodged visa for my husband.
> If you look at Nav waiting they did no grant the visiting visa for 3 months and they gave only 3 months for visit.i am all alone in Sydney struggling we got married in April lodged visa in may still waiting dear. I cry every night with loneliness . I don't want to upset my hubby but sometimes I am very stressful at work and no one at home and my inlaws and parents are worried. Cannot answer to anyone there why it s getting delayed.
> 
> Anyway dear. Don't worry hope drives our lives only thing I can say Don't loose hope
> 
> Cheers


Thanx dear..m very positive person..I dont loose hope easily..but sometimes u don't Hav anything in ur hands ..n yess delaying wdout any reason hurts even more..God bless us all...hope to have visa before Christmas..don't want to get depress but loneliness makes me sometime..but other way we know that hope sustains life..God bless all...


----------



## rajat_1

hi,

Can somebody post the format of Affidavit from Indian relatives. I guess it needs to be on non-judicial paper os RS 50/-


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

sundari said:


> Hi kv,
> You have to be brave dear.
> Look at me I am waiting for my husband. I lodged visa for my husband.
> If you look at Nav waiting they did no grant the visiting visa for 3 months and they gave only 3 months for visit.i am all alone in Sydney struggling we got married in April lodged visa in may still waiting dear. I cry every night with loneliness . I don't want to upset my hubby but sometimes I am very stressful at work and no one at home and my inlaws and parents are worried. Cannot answer to anyone there why it s getting delayed.
> 
> Anyway dear. Don't worry hope drives our lives only thing I can say Don't loose hope
> 
> Cheers


Hi Sundari

Very true words spoken. We are all here for each other. I'm in the same predicament as you as well, married in June and came back here and applied for husband's visa. It's so tough sometimes but I have my mum with me, so its slightly easier for emotional support and you are correct in saying that we cannot answer to everyone


----------



## sundari

rajat_1 said:


> hi,
> 
> Can somebody post the format of Affidavit from Indian relatives. I guess it needs to be on non-judicial paper os RS 50/-


Hi Rajat,

I can give you the format tomorrow.
I am unable to open word doc from my iPad .
I will give you the format from my workplace tomorrow.

Cheers,


----------



## kv09

Anyone's ato updated today..???


----------



## sundari

sundari said:


> Hi Rajat,
> 
> I can give you the format tomorrow.
> I am unable to open word doc from my iPad .
> I will give you the format from my workplace tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers,


I Xxxxxxxx aged xxyears, resident of (insert address )Central, NS Hyderabad, 
deponent No. 1
And

I XXXXw/o XXXX, aged XXyears, occupation house wife, deponent No. 2, do hereby solemnly affirm and state on oath as under

That Mrs. XXXX is our youngest daughter and she is a permanent resident of Australia since January 2XXX.

That she is traditionally married in presence of family and friends to Mr. XXXX, s/o Mr. XXXX and Mrs. XXXX XXXX, on 14th XXX, 2XXX at Hall located in Miyapur, Hyderabad, AP, India. It was a well organised Traditional Hindu Wedding by both families.

That the relationship between our daughter XXXX and son-in-lawXXX is genuine and continuing.

That the facts stated above are true and correct to the best of our knowledge and belief.
Solemnly affirmed, sworn and signed on this XXth day of July2xxx at Hyderabad, A.P. India.




Deponent No.1



Deponent No.2


If it make sense you can use it by modifying dates , names and marriage hall name.
This is just an example. I can give you more tomorrow if needed.

I think you have do in stamp paper or notary.


----------



## June132012

kv09 said:


> I know crying doesn't make any sense..but sometimes u get depressed...like my 5 friends got their visa grant infact they applied after me..that's sometimes depress me..we all have plans..but when it won't come to reality.it hurts ...Anyways..m positive..may we all get visa soon...God plz bless us all


Hi kv09, jagha and all, be patient dear... U will have ur visa soon... I know this is easy to say for any person with already visa granted,, but friends just have faith in god.... Today or tommorrow u will have it...

And friend your support mean a lot to me... Thanks guys for your all help.... Thanks


----------



## kv09

June13 said:


> Hi kv09, jagha and all, be patient dear... U will have ur visa soon... I know this is easy to say for any person with already visa granted,, but friends just have faith in god.... Today or tommorrow u will have it...
> 
> And friend your support mean a lot to me... Thanks guys for your all help.... Thanks


Thanx for your support..hope to get it soon...


----------



## jagha86

June13 said:


> Hi kv09, jagha and all, be patient dear... U will have ur visa soon... I know this is easy to say for any person with already visa granted,, but friends just have faith in god.... Today or tommorrow u will have it...
> 
> And friend your support mean a lot to me... Thanks guys for your all help.... Thanks


Thanks mate.. Hoping to get our visa soon.. Hey kv09 pls don't be worried.. U will get UR visa soon.. Am praying for every1.. Just be patient and have faith in god dear... U know how long am waiting.. Sitting alone & thinking a lot & praying a lot.. This s what AHC gave me... Staying away from my wife is killing me like anything.. Hope we will get our visa soon.. All the best mates... Can't express how I feel when am typing this message.. Help us god..


----------



## kv09

jagha86 said:


> Thanks mate.. Hoping to get our visa soon.. Hey kv09 pls don't be worried.. U will get UR visa soon.. Am praying for every1.. Just be patient and have faith in god dear... U know how long am waiting.. Sitting alone & thinking a lot & praying a lot.. This s what AHC gave me... Staying away from my wife is killing me like anything.. Hope we will get our visa soon.. All the best mates... Can't express how I feel when am typing this message.. Help us god..


Hope to get it soon...God bless all of us..


----------



## sundari

jagha86 said:


> Thanks mate.. Hoping to get our visa soon.. Hey kv09 pls don't be worried.. U will get UR visa soon.. Am praying for every1.. Just be patient and have faith in god dear... U know how long am waiting.. Sitting alone & thinking a lot & praying a lot.. This s what AHC gave me... Staying away from my wife is killing me like anything.. Hope we will get our visa soon.. All the best mates... Can't express how I feel when am typing this message.. Help us god..


Hi jagha,

From bottom of my heart I wish you get the visa first.
All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.
Kv be brave dear.you guys are my hope.

Thanks for sharing all your thoughts it gives me a lot of moral support


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Dol. 04/03/12
Case Officer Allocated. 02/05/12
Required medical, done 06/05/12
Updated wife job details. July/12
Agent emailed AHC to advise it has been more than 7 months. 7/11/12
Got reply same day advising payslips are needed. Wife sent on 09/11/12
Additional documents received by AHC 21/11/12
Received Call from CO, short interview and was advised to get India PCC from Passport office. 11/12/12
Now applying for PCC. 14/12/12 will send soon as I get to AHC then hopefully visa grant will come shortly


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Waiting for 9 months :/


----------



## sundari

GurdeepStacey said:


> Dol. 04/03/12
> Case Officer Allocated. 02/05/12
> Required medical, done 06/05/12
> Updated wife job details. July/12
> Agent emailed AHC to advise it has been more than 7 months. 7/11/12
> Got reply same day advising payslips are needed. Wife sent on 09/11/12
> Additional documents received by AHC 21/11/12
> Received Call from CO, short interview and was advised to get India PCC from Passport office. 11/12/12
> Now applying for PCC. 14/12/12 will send soon as I get to AHC then hopefully visa grant will come shortly


hi Gurdeep,
Welcome to the Club.
Just a quick question who is your CO as per the Below spreadsheet?
PCC is must and should for all application how come they have missed when they have asked for additional documents.
All the Best


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=9


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Yes officer code 8, also I already done pcc in Australia, then when I got to India, also done there at police station but they said they need from passport office, just wish they said something earlier, just taking extra time away from wife and kids.


----------



## kv09

Gudmrng...friends...all the best for everyone who waiting for visa grant..hope to hear good news soon...God bless all of us..


----------



## kv09

GurdeepStacey said:


> Yes officer code 8, also I already done pcc in Australia, then when I got to India, also done there at police station but they said they need from passport office, just wish they said something earlier, just taking extra time away from wife and kids.


Need to ask one thing..ur must b 100 visa..n u applied for wife n kids both


----------



## GurdeepStacey

kv09 said:


> Need to ask one thing..ur must b 100 visa..n u applied for wife n kids both


Actually I'm Gurdeeps wife, I'm Australian, he is in India and applied through New Delhi office on March 4th/12 for 100/309 our son he in Australia with me and I'm also pregnant with second child. AHC is slow to reply to our agent and they asking more information, but not at the same time, if they asked for everything at once it would make so much more easier. But they have everything just PCC is the last.


----------



## GurdeepStacey

So they say


----------



## jagha86

sundari said:


> Hi jagha,
> 
> From bottom of my heart I wish you get the visa first.
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.
> Kv be brave dear.you guys are my hope.
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your thoughts it gives me a lot of moral support


Thanks mate... All the best for every1..


----------



## rashkayg

Hello everyone on the forum, 

I applied for my spouse visa, dol was 14th May 2012, has anyone in this time frame gotten their visa grant, am worried I havnt gotten any feedback from the AHC yet


----------



## priyankahyd

rashkayg said:


> Hello everyone on the forum,
> 
> I applied for my spouse visa, dol was 14th May 2012, has anyone in this time frame gotten their visa grant, am worried I havnt gotten any feedback from the AHC yet


Hi rashkayg,


Don't worry you will get soon...
Go through the following link you can understand time frames of different applicants.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...R6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=9


Send us your time frame, co, ..... So that kevti85 will update spreadsheet .. It would be helpful to others

Any updates friends from Ato?

Thanks.


----------



## rashkayg

Thanks for your reply, but its been 7 months now and there is no word from the AHC


----------



## sundari

rashkayg said:


> Thanks for your reply, but its been 7 months now and there is no word from the AHC


I have applied on may 9th. I have finished my 7 months timeline as well.
Hope for the good news.

Cheers,


----------



## rashkayg

Hi Sundari, 

The 7 months time frame is over, did you receive any email informin u dat a decision has been taken but you r in queue? Or any other email after ur medicals?


----------



## sundari

rashkayg said:


> Hi Sundari,
> 
> The 7 months time frame is over, did you receive any email informin u dat a decision has been taken but you r in queue? Or any other email after ur medicals?


Hi,

We got an email from CO THAT our file is queued for final decision.
On oct 19 th.


----------



## sundari

Has anyone ATO updated today??


----------



## rashkayg

Ohh wow, thats great news then, that means your visa is about to come. Yippie!! Good luck to you!!


----------



## lonelyf90

Smone plz help meee....
I want to know how should we send the additional documents?? Is it through vfs or directly?? If its direct to which address?? Plz help me...


----------



## rashkayg

Hello Lonely, 

To submit additional documents, you can go to the VFS and submit them. They will take a small charge from you and give you a receipt for the same. Also once the documents reach the AHC in Delhi, you will receive an email / message that the additional docs have been received. 

Hope this helps you.



lonelyf90 said:


> Smone plz help meee....
> I want to know how should we send the additional documents?? Is it through vfs or directly?? If its direct to which address?? Plz help me...


----------



## goelca

kv09 said:


> Yes dear mine ato updated today...
> Act I was busy from mrng n didn't check ny ato once..but now at 4pm I just checked it normally ..n it says..you are eligible for tfn ..and then I call AHC and after d wait of 40minutes operator picked up n confirmed me d visa grant..she said u vl get grant letter till Tuesday..
> Nd seriously m not able to believe..
> Thanks to God..thank you so much..
> All d best to all fellow members...


Hey KV09

thats great. heartily congratulations and all the best..
My DOL 10 april 2012 lets c...


----------



## sundari

lonelyf90 said:


> Smone plz help meee....
> I want to know how should we send the additional documents?? Is it through vfs or directly?? If its direct to which address?? Plz help me...


ATTENTION TO
CASE OFFICER NAME
File ref #
AUSTRALIAN GOVERNMENT
DEPARTMENT OF IMMIGRATION AND CITIZENSHIP
Australian High Commission, 1/50G, Shantipath, Chanakyapuri, New Delhi 110021, India.


FROM ADDRESS OR
You can send via VFS as well


----------



## rashkayg

Hello Goel ca, 

Your DOL was 10 april 2012 and havnt received your Spouse visa yet? 

Did you receive an email for decision being taken?


goelca said:


> Hey KV09
> 
> thats great. heartily congratulations and all the best..
> My DOL 10 april 2012 lets c...


----------



## rashkayg

Could someone please tell me how to get to speak to the operator. 

I am dialing this number 01141221000 and after that I get an option 3 for Partner Visa, On pressing 3, a computerized voice talks about the Spouse Visa Process and the call drops. This has happened for me since the last 4 months. 

I really would like to speak to my CO, I applied in May. 14th. And I haven't received any email after my medical yet informing me of a decision being taken. 

Can someone please suggest what I should do. 

Will highly appreciate, 

Thanks



FarAwayFromYou said:


> Thank you so much guys. You all have been a great support not less than a family. When we get frustrated, I used to open this forum and see someone has been granted a visa and there it is. New hope. Thank you again.
> 
> Hope you all get visa as soon as possible. This morning I called AHC and asked operator to transfer my call to my CO. I insisted to talk with him but operator put me on hold and talked with co. And replied wait 3 more weeks. In couple of hours I got this good news from ato website.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> NotFarAwayNow


----------



## goelca

rashkayg said:


> Hello Goel ca,
> 
> Your DOL was 10 april 2012 and havnt received your Spouse visa yet?
> 
> Did you receive an email for decision being taken?


Hi rashkayg,

Last month i mailed my co to ask about the status of my file and she replied that file is pending with senior officer for final decision and global timeline is 12 months.

Even some june applicants r getting visa. do not know how AHC works, not transparent system.


----------



## sundari

Next will be jagha 86, KOMAL89, neelvashi, balinder,perumal and myself I.e Nav waiting

Hope by next week we can expect any one of us or all with good news.

All the best to everyone.


----------



## sundari

rashkayg said:


> Could someone please tell me how to get to speak to the operator.
> 
> I am dialing this number 01141221000 and after that I get an option 3 for Partner Visa, On pressing 3, a computerized voice talks about the Spouse Visa Process and the call drops. This has happened for me since the last 4 months.
> 
> I really would like to speak to my CO, I applied in May. 14th. And I haven't received any email after my medical yet informing me of a decision being taken.
> 
> Can someone please suggest what I should do.
> 
> Will highly appreciate,
> 
> Thanks


Hi rash,

Dial the same number and press 1 and press 2 immediately and you have to wait may be for 40 min at max and you can speak to operator.
Gud luck


----------



## rashkayg

Hi GoelCa, 

Yeah, I am seeing from the forum that some applicants have lodged for their visas after May and have gotten their visas granted, I do not understand what process they are following.



goelca said:


> Hi rashkayg,
> 
> Last month i mailed my co to ask about the status of my file and she replied that file is pending with senior officer for final decision and global timeline is 12 months.
> 
> Even some june applicants r getting visa. do not know how AHC works, not transparent system.


----------



## neelvashi

sundari said:


> Next will be jagha 86, KOMAL89, neelvashi, balinder,perumal and myself I.e Nav waiting
> 
> Hope by next week we can expect any one of us or all with good news.
> 
> All the best to everyone.


I m keeping my fingers crossed! Hope to get my wife over before christmas holidays!! 

All the best everyone!

Regards,

Neel


----------



## kv09

Friends ...
My dol is 13/4/2012...and my file sent for final decision on 13Sept..after ling wait of 8 months..I got my visa today...


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

HI there, 
any july applicants has their senior CO allocated.I am july applicant and still waiting for my senior CO to be allocated and my co code is 9. 
Is the senior co is from the list as well.
cheers


----------



## kv09

Thanx to all my fellow friends..and yes for sure I would like to invite u al on dinner but in aus ..rather than in India...
Oh God really I can understand d pain...being apart from your better half....I really pray to God that everyone should get their visa in a limited timeframe..I know how I suffered..
My dol was 13/4/2012...n in may I applied for tourist visa n I went to aus in June n came back from aus in Sept.my file sent for final decision on 13Sept..and then on 29 Oct I mailed my co to know about my visa process.then she replied me by saying that we r giving visa from the date file sent to final decision..not from date of lodgement .then after completing 7months on 13 novm I use to call immigration once in a week.n even mail my co win 15 days..n finally today after completing 8months in total.I was granted visa...
.


----------



## rashkayg

Hi Kanchi, 

How do you get to know your CO Code? 



Kanchi_Maiya said:


> HI there,
> any july applicants has their senior CO allocated.I am july applicant and still waiting for my senior CO to be allocated and my co code is 9.
> Is the senior co is from the list as well.
> cheers


----------



## jagha86

rashkayg said:


> Could someone please tell me how to get to speak to the operator.
> 
> I am dialing this number 01141221000 and after that I get an option 3 for Partner Visa, On pressing 3, a computerized voice talks about the Spouse Visa Process and the call drops. This has happened for me since the last 4 months.
> 
> I really would like to speak to my CO, I applied in May. 14th. And I haven't received any email after my medical yet informing me of a decision being taken.
> 
> Can someone please suggest what I should do.
> 
> Will highly appreciate,
> 
> Thanks


Call to +91 11-41221000 and select the option 1 & then 2... U will get connected mate


----------



## lonelyf90

rashkayg said:


> Hello Lonely,
> 
> To submit additional documents, you can go to the VFS and submit them. They will take a small charge from you and give you a receipt for the same. Also once the documents reach the AHC in Delhi, you will receive an email / message that the additional docs have been received.
> 
> Hope this helps you.


I lodged it from chennai but now I am in uae,can I snd the addidtional doc in d vfs here??
N thanx for ur reply


----------



## sundari

kv09 said:


> Thanx to all my fellow friends..and yes for sure I would like to invite u al on dinner but in aus ..rather than in India...
> Oh God really I can understand d pain...being apart from your better half....I really pray to God that everyone should get their visa in a limited timeframe..I know how I suffered..
> My dol was 13/4/2012...n in may I applied for tourist visa n I went to aus in June n came back from aus in Sept.my file sent for final decision on 13Sept..and then on 29 Oct I mailed my co to know about my visa process.then she replied me by saying that we r giving visa from the date file sent to final decision..not from date of lodgement .then after completing 7months on 13 novm I use to call immigration once in a week.n even mail my co win 15 days..n finally today after completing 8months in total.I was granted visa...
> .


Hi kv
Are you moving to which place in Australia.
I want to meet you in Australia if possible.
I am in Sydney.
I am very apply for you dear.
Long wait is over and hope he will grant our visa this year.
Gud luck for bright future. Bon voyage.
Tickets are ver expensive but you should never miss Sydney harbour bridge fireworks .

Congratulations once again.:clap2:lane:


----------



## vun_ti

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> HI there,
> any july applicants has their senior CO allocated.I am july applicant and still waiting for my senior CO to be allocated and my co code is 9.
> Is the senior co is from the list as well.
> cheers


Hi Kanchi Maya, 

After waiting for 2 months, my medical has been cleared and sent the file to SCO on 11/12/2012. Don't know the SCO name through. Operator advised me that file was forwared to SCO on that date. that's all


----------



## rashkayg

Glad to help. 

In my opinion Lonely, I think its best to send all visa application docs to the same office. This will help them keep track of your case. E.g if you are in the UAE, you can send those additional docs to someone you trust in Chennai, say your parents who can further submit those docs to the VFS in Chennai. 

You may send those docs to the VFS in UAE too, but it will still be the same as those docs will be further dispatached to where you lodged your case. You can decide which works out best for you. 



lonelyf90 said:


> I lodged it from chennai but now I am in uae,can I snd the addidtional doc in d vfs here??
> N thanx for ur reply


----------



## rashkayg

Great news KV09, 

Wish you the very best ahead!! 



kv09 said:


> Friends ...
> My dol is 13/4/2012...and my file sent for final decision on 13Sept..after ling wait of 8 months..I got my visa today...


----------



## rashkayg

Thankyou Jagha86. 

Will call on Monday. 
Is the AHC in Delhi closed due to hoildays? Can someone please confirm? 



jagha86 said:


> Call to +91 11-41221000 and select the option 1 & then 2... U will get connected mate


----------



## rashkayg

Thanks Sundari, 

Would you have any idea if the AHC would be closed on Monday due to holidays coming up? 



sundari said:


> Hi rash,
> 
> Dial the same number and press 1 and press 2 immediately and you have to wait may be for 40 min at max and you can speak to operator.
> Gud luck


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

vun_ti said:


> Hi Kanchi Maya,
> 
> After waiting for 2 months, my medical has been cleared and sent the file to SCO on 11/12/2012. Don't know the SCO name through. Operator advised me that file was forwared to SCO on that date. that's all


HI Vunti , 
thank you for your reply and information.
Cheers.


----------



## jagha86

rashkayg said:


> Thanks Sundari,
> 
> Would you have any idea if the AHC would be closed on Monday due to holidays coming up?


:ranger::ranger:
24 December (Monday)---->Additional DFAT Public Holiday

25 December (Tuesday)---->Christmas Day

26 December (Wednesday)---->Boxing Day


----------



## Komal89

I so wish Sundari!! Though with May and April applicants receiving their grants now, i m getting apprehensive abt d July applicants  Fingers crossed!!

Kevti85 did u call d AHC after tht confirmation of SCO call?? i m thinking of calling them in the next week...



sundari said:


> Next will be jagha 86, KOMAL89, neelvashi, balinder,perumal and myself I.e Nav waiting
> 
> Hope by next week we can expect any one of us or all with good news.
> 
> All the best to everyone.


----------



## Komal89

Hii Kanchi... I hv been allocated SCO on oct 12 according to the AHC operator.. However i received the mail around 8th Nov.... my DOL is 18/7... Kevti 85 has also been allocated SCO.. many a times it so happens that they dont send mails... call them up and if they say u hv been allocated SCO thn ask on wat date did tht happen?



Kanchi_Maiya said:


> HI there,
> any july applicants has their senior CO allocated.I am july applicant and still waiting for my senior CO to be allocated and my co code is 9.
> Is the senior co is from the list as well.
> cheers


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

Komal89 said:


> Hii Kanchi... I hv been allocated SCO on oct 12 according to the AHC operator.. However i received the mail around 8th Nov.... my DOL is 18/7... Kevti 85 has also been allocated SCO.. many a times it so happens that they dont send mails... call them up and if they say u hv been allocated SCO thn ask on wat date did tht happen?


Hi Komal, 
thank you for your reply and information.
One more question, is the senior case officer is from the list as well?
some people told me that senior case officer is selected among the case officers as well.
cheers.


----------



## rashkayg

Hello jagha, 

I am also waiting for my file to be sent to SCO, ( and my date of lodgement was 11th May 2012(



jagha86 said:


> Yep..Even same CO for me too.. Am waiting for my file to be sent to SCO.. Hope she forward it soon..


----------



## rashkayg

Hi Sundari,

I am a new user at expatforum, thats why the random messages from my side.

For all applicants whose files have been forwarded to the SCO, they are about to receive their visa soon). Do you reckon the AHC office at Delhi will be closed for Christmas holidays starting from next week? 



sundari said:


> Hi,
> 
> We got an email from CO THAT our file is queued for final decision.
> On oct 19 th.


----------



## rashkayg

Hi Dhurga, 

Sometimes its really very very hard, like in my case, I applied in May but theres no news yet from my CO submitting my file to the SCO and am totally frustrated!! Damn man !!



Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Kv09, you have to be strong thats the best thing you can do for yourself. You will get your visa soon. I broke down the other day and it wasn't good. Someone we know got their caseworker within a week of lodging because they cited depression (i know that lady wasn't depressed, hate it when people abuse the system, and we got ours 12 weeks later, despite her lodging it late july, way after us). Got to be strong! for yourself and for your husband. You will be fine, have faith.


----------



## rashkayg

Even thats what I think but its so irritating when they don realise how much agony we go through just because of them overdoing the specified time frame



goelca said:


> Hi,
> 
> No i do not know the date of forwarding to SCO. My CO only replied that " file is pending with Senior Officer for final decision and global timeline is 12 months" . Its been more than a month since CO replied. I never asked for the same. I think why to irritate them by mailing frequently.


----------



## rashkayg

Thanks for your reply Priyankahyd, 

I can see that there is no May applicant awaiting for his/ her visa, but April applicants are there. I wish they get their visa at the soonest possible. This wait is never ending but we must remain positive. 

Thanks for your good wishes. 



priyankahyd said:


> Hi rashkayg,
> 
> 
> Don't worry you will get soon...
> Go through the following link you can understand time frames of different applicants.
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...R6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=9
> 
> 
> Send us your time frame, co, ..... So that kevti85 will update spreadsheet .. It would be helpful to others
> 
> Any updates friends from Ato?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## rashkayg

Thanks Jagha for the reply!! Much appreciated. I just emailed my CO, she will see it on Monday first thing

Thanks once again. 



jagha86 said:


> :ranger::ranger:
> 24 December (Monday)---->Additional DFAT Public Holiday
> 
> 25 December (Tuesday)---->Christmas Day
> 
> 26 December (Wednesday)---->Boxing Day


----------



## sundari

rashkayg said:


> Hi Sundari,
> 
> I am a new user at expatforum, thats why the random messages from my side.
> 
> For all applicants whose files have been forwarded to the SCO, they are about to receive their visa soon). Do you reckon the AHC office at Delhi will be closed for Christmas holidays starting from next week?



Hi rash,
It's all working randomly my assumption is all applications which are forwarded in sept are getting finalised now. However some of the October applications r also finalised..

The way the applications are finalised a the moment are unpredictable?

List of holidays are mentioned in the below link.

Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Public Holidays / Closures

Monday 24 , December , Additional DFAT Public Holiday
Tuesday 25 December ,Christmas Day
Wednesday 26 December, Boxing Day

1 January	Tuesday	New Year's Day
26 January	Saturday	Australia Day
28 January	Monday	Australia Day Replacement

Is you info recorded in the spreadsheet?


Cheers,


----------



## sundari

Komal89 said:


> I so wish Sundari!! Though with May and April applicants receiving their grants now, i m getting apprehensive abt d July applicants  Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Kevti85 did u call d AHC after tht confirmation of SCO call?? i m thinking of calling them in the next week...


Just assuming based on your file fwd to SCO date.


----------



## sundari

rashkayg said:


> Thanks for your reply Priyankahyd,
> 
> I can see that there is no May applicant awaiting for his/ her visa, but April applicants are there. I wish they get their visa at the soonest possible. This wait is never ending but we must remain positive.
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes.


There are 5 people but out of them my app is sent SCO on oct 19 and others in second week of oct too. I wish next week should give us some hope.


----------



## Rajshreerj

hi guys we new to this forum. applied fiance visa 300 from Nepal
Applied in august 22 ,
CO interview on 19 November 
medical done on 22 November 

after that we haven''t heard anything its been three weeks .anyone have idea pls.?


----------



## rajat_1

sundari said:


> I Xxxxxxxx aged xxyears, resident of (insert address )Central, NS Hyderabad,
> deponent No. 1
> And
> 
> I XXXXw/o XXXX, aged XXyears, occupation house wife, deponent No. 2, do hereby solemnly affirm and state on oath as under
> 
> That Mrs. XXXX is our youngest daughter and she is a permanent resident of Australia since January 2XXX.
> 
> That she is traditionally married in presence of family and friends to Mr. XXXX, s/o Mr. XXXX and Mrs. XXXX XXXX, on 14th XXX, 2XXX at Hall located in Miyapur, Hyderabad, AP, India. It was a well organised Traditional Hindu Wedding by both families.
> 
> That the relationship between our daughter XXXX and son-in-lawXXX is genuine and continuing.
> 
> That the facts stated above are true and correct to the best of our knowledge and belief.
> Solemnly affirmed, sworn and signed on this XXth day of July2xxx at Hyderabad, A.P. India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deponent No.1
> 
> 
> 
> Deponent No.2
> 
> 
> If it make sense you can use it by modifying dates , names and marriage hall name.
> This is just an example. I can give you more tomorrow if needed.
> 
> I think you have do in stamp paper or notary.




Thanks Sundari


----------



## rashkayg

Hi Sundari, 

Thanks for your reply .


I have added my details in the file, but for the record here, I will note them as follows:

Date forwarded to Chandigarh VFS 11TH May 2012
Date received by Delhi AHC: 14TH May 2012
Date I receive an email from CO regarding medicals, PCC, Wedding DVD and photos, financial docs supporting proof of funds husband and wife share: 16th July
Medical submitted: 27th July 

No feedback since then. 



sundari said:


> Hi rash,
> It's all working randomly my assumption is all applications which are forwarded in sept are getting finalised now. However some of the October applications r also finalised..
> 
> The way the applications are finalised a the moment are unpredictable?
> 
> List of holidays are mentioned in the below link.
> 
> Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Public Holidays / Closures
> 
> Monday 24 , December , Additional DFAT Public Holiday
> Tuesday 25 December ,Christmas Day
> Wednesday 26 December, Boxing Day
> 
> 1 January	Tuesday	New Year's Day
> 26 January	Saturday	Australia Day
> 28 January	Monday	Australia Day Replacement
> 
> Is you info recorded in the spreadsheet?
> 
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## sundari

rajat_1 said:


> Thanks Sundari



My pleasure.
All the best.


----------



## neelvashi

Hello everyone!!

All the best for this week! 

Has anyone travelled without a visa grant letter yet? 

Please share information regarding this!

Thanks

Regards,

Neel


----------



## balinder

sundari said:


> Next will be jagha 86, KOMAL89, neelvashi, balinder,perumal and myself I.e Nav waiting
> 
> Hope by next week we can expect any one of us or all with good news.
> 
> All the best to everyone.


Hi sundari
My visa has been granted on 4th of Dec.
I received visa letter on 7th of Dec.


----------



## sundari

balinder said:


> Hi sundari
> My visa has been granted on 4th of Dec.
> I received visa letter on 7th of Dec.


WOW!! 

Congratulations.


----------



## zion180

Sundari what is your name in. Speerdsheet


----------



## sundari

zion180 said:


> Sundari what is your name in. Speerdsheet


Nav waiting lodged on 09/05/2012


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Kv09, a very big hearty congrats!!!!! You can now breathe a sigh of relief and enjoy your life ahead. Extremely happy for you amd everyone else who've got their visas!!!! All the best for your futures


----------



## jagha86

balinder said:


> Hi sundari
> My visa has been granted on 4th of Dec.
> I received visa letter on 7th of Dec.


Congrats mate... Great..


----------



## jagha86

All the best every1... Hoping to get more visa today & rest of the days in this week..


----------



## kevti85

sundari said:


> Hi Kevti,
> 
> May be it is true.
> Can you please update balinder's details as per his advise.
> Atleast for sure I dont check my status this week.
> If it comes anyway they will advise via email.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the useful information.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sun


Hi Sundari,

Due to some technical glitch,,i am unable to access spreadsheet from here.
Hence the delay,, Apologies for the same,, 
The spreadsheet will be updated by eod today for sure

Regards,


----------



## sundari

kevti85 said:


> Hi Sundari,
> 
> Due to some technical glitch,,i am unable to access spreadsheet from here.
> Hence the delay,, Apologies for the same,,
> The spreadsheet will be updated by eod today for sure
> 
> Regards,


You dont need to be sorry.
No rush Kevti. You are doing awesome job.
No need to this in a hurry. Take you own time.


----------



## kv09

Thank you everyone...for all your well wishes..


----------



## rashkayg

Woow news Balinder!! Fly ASAP and may your new journey bring new dreams!!



balinder said:


> Hi sundari
> My visa has been granted on 4th of Dec.
> I received visa letter on 7th of Dec.


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> Hi friends just got my grant letter...flying to Sydney next week..thanx to everyone..dis forum is really helpful and supportive..n a big thanx to almighty..thank you God...bless everyone..


:thumb: happy for u mate.... :clap2: lane: :clap2: all the best... eace: eace: merry Xmas :xmastree: :xmastree: and Happy new year mate.. :high5:


----------



## sundari

kevti85 said:


> Hi Sundari,
> 
> Due to some technical glitch,,i am unable to access spreadsheet from here.
> Hence the delay,, Apologies for the same,,
> The spreadsheet will be updated by eod today for sure
> 
> Regards,


Hi kevti,

Can you please add a new column (SCO allocated/sent date) if possible to the spreadsheet.
It is hard to read in the additional comments field.
Don't make it as a date field many people do not know the exact date.

It is just a wish list. If it is really hard don't bother doing it.
Once again thank for maintaining the information.
If your visa is finalised who is going to maintain this? Just curious.

Cheers,
Sun


----------



## kevti85

sundari said:


> Hi kevti,
> 
> Can you please add a new column (SCO allocated/sent date) if possible to the spreadsheet.
> It is hard to read in the additional comments field.
> Don't make it as a date field many people do not know the exact date.
> 
> It is just a wish list. If it is really hard don't bother doing it.
> Once again thank for maintaining the information.
> If your visa is finalised who is going to maintain this? Just curious.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sun


Hi Sundari,

Thanks for your suggestion,, I wil try to accomodate the same,,
Keep your suggestions flowing,, Its all you guys who make this Forum & the spreadsheet Live & Kicking 

Regards,


----------



## perumal

hi guys,

does anyone know why Preeti arora's cases take the longest on average?
is it because of the SCO who may take longer time?


----------



## neelvashi

perumal said:


> hi guys,
> 
> does anyone know why Preeti arora's cases take the longest on average?
> is it because of the SCO who may take longer time?


I have a same Co! Not sure what wud be the reason!

But i just called AHC and lady said our visa will be finalised in this week or in december only!

Fingers crossed !!!


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

perumal said:


> hi guys,
> 
> does anyone know why Preeti arora's cases take the longest on average?
> is it because of the SCO who may take longer time?


Hi mate, 
yes I do, 
becasue she wants everything perfect and she has not ever been separated from her husband and dont know the agony and pain of the separation.
I am stuck with the same CO unfortunately.
Note: its my personal perception and doesnt based on any concrete information.
cheers


----------



## sundari

perumal said:


> hi guys,
> 
> does anyone know why Preeti arora's cases take the longest on average?
> is it because of the SCO who may take longer time?



Perumal,
If your app is finalised ths week then I can hope mine will be done as well too, as our applications are queued for final decision on the same day.

Hope for the best.


----------



## jichupacha

Hi friends,

My medical was done on 24 th sep .after waiting for two months.i received a mail to repeat my x ray because the film sent was not clear and rule out any abnormality on 10 th of dec.this put my visa application on hold.....leaving me tensed.i again repeated my X-ray on 14th and today I called centre for migration medicine to know about my report ,they told me its normal and it has been uploaded.
Does any one have any information regarding this ...?
Will it be sent directly to global health or via AHC?
Will it delay and prolong my processing?
Plz friends ...anyone having any information regarding this let me know......
With lots of regards.......


----------



## sundari

jichupacha said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> My medical was done on 24 th sep .after waiting for two months.i received a mail to repeat my x ray because the film sent was not clear and rule out any abnormality on 10 th of dec.this put my visa application on hold.....leaving me tensed.i again repeated my X-ray on 14th and today I called centre for migration medicine to know about my report ,they told me its normal and it has been uploaded.
> Does any one have any information regarding this ...?
> Will it be sent directly to global health or via AHC?
> Will it delay and prolong my processing?
> Plz friends ...anyone having any information regarding this let me know......
> With lots of regards.......


Hi,

My assumption is medicals are directly mailed to AHC by panel doctors
Mail your CO or call immigration and see once medicals are cleared if no more docs reqd then your app will be sent for final decision.
Somewhere in this forum mentioned there are more than 3000 apps waiting for medical clearance. If that is the case your app will be delayed.

My assumption may be wrong. Double check with CO mail your situation may be you will get some positive response.


----------



## perumal

neelvashi said:


> I have a same Co! Not sure what wud be the reason!
> 
> But i just called AHC and lady said our visa will be finalised in this week or in december only!
> 
> Fingers crossed !!!


hi,

can you pls explain what you mean by "our" visas?

did she give applications lodged btw so and so dates will be finalised or sco assigned dates?


----------



## neelvashi

kv09 said:


> Thank you everyone...for all your well wishes..


Hi KV09!

Can you do me a favour and give me some information. I just wanted to know what exactly is the date of your Visa Grant? and When was your ATO updated? 

And also would like to confirm, you've received subclass 100(PR)?

Regards,

Neel


----------



## balinder

sundari said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Congratulations.


Thanks dear
Best of luck for ur visa.
You will get it soon.


----------



## neelvashi

perumal said:


> hi,
> 
> can you pls explain what you mean by "our" visas?
> 
> did she give applications lodged btw so and so dates will be finalised or sco assigned dates?



Sorry Mate!

I meant my wife's Visa. She advised your file will be finalised by this week or by end of the month.

Thanks

Neel


----------



## balinder

rashkayg said:


> Woow news Balinder!! Fly ASAP and may your new journey bring new dreams!!


Thanks for your well wishes........hope for the best


----------



## zion180

jichupacha said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> My medical was done on 24 th sep .after waiting for two months.i received a mail to repeat my x ray because the film sent was not clear and rule out any abnormality on 10 th of dec.this put my visa application on hold.....leaving me tensed.i again repeated my X-ray on 14th and today I called centre for migration medicine to know about my report ,they told me its normal and it has been uploaded.
> Does any one have any information regarding this ...?
> Will it be sent directly to global health or via AHC?
> Will it delay and prolong my processing?
> Plz friends ...anyone having any information regarding this let me know......
> With lots of regards.......


What is your Dol mate ?


----------



## sundari

sundari said:


> Hi,
> 
> My assumption is medicals are directly mailed to AHC by panel doctors
> Mail your CO or call immigration and see once medicals are cleared if no more docs reqd then your app will be sent for final decision.
> Somewhere in this forum mentioned there are more than 3000 apps waiting for medical clearance. If that is the case your app will be delayed.
> 
> My assumption may be wrong. Double check with CO mail your situation may be you will get some positive response.


Please read the information in the below links then you will have an idea 

Where to Send Australian Visa Medical Results

Frequently Asked Questions - Medical Questions


----------



## sundari

jichupacha said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> My medical was done on 24 th sep .after waiting for two months.i received a mail to repeat my x ray because the film sent was not clear and rule out any abnormality on 10 th of dec.this put my visa application on hold.....leaving me tensed.i again repeated my X-ray on 14th and today I called centre for migration medicine to know about my report ,they told me its normal and it has been uploaded.
> Does any one have any information regarding this ...?
> Will it be sent directly to global health or via AHC?
> Will it delay and prolong my processing?
> Plz friends ...anyone having any information regarding this let me know......
> With lots of regards.......



Hi,
Please read the information in the below links then you will have an idea 

Where to Send Australian Visa Medical Results

Frequently Asked Questions - Medical Questions


----------



## jichupacha

sundari said:


> Hi,
> 
> My assumption is medicals are directly mailed to AHC by panel doctors
> Mail your CO or call immigration and see once medicals are cleared if no more docs reqd then your app will be sent for final decision.
> Somewhere in this forum mentioned there are more than 3000 apps waiting for medical clearance. If that is the case your app will be delayed.
> 
> My assumption may be wrong. Double check with CO mail your situation may be you will get some positive response.


Thank u friend.....
Nice to hear from u..sure planning to call AHC tomorrow .
Hoping for the best......
And all my good wishes to everyone on the forum..... 
Really a stress breaker ..happy to be part of this....


----------



## sundari

jichupacha said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> My medical was done on 24 th sep .after waiting for two months.i received a mail to repeat my x ray because the film sent was not clear and rule out any abnormality on 10 th of dec.this put my visa application on hold.....leaving me tensed.i again repeated my X-ray on 14th and today I called centre for migration medicine to know about my report ,they told me its normal and it has been uploaded.
> Does any one have any information regarding this ...?
> Will it be sent directly to global health or via AHC?
> Will it delay and prolong my processing?
> Plz friends ...anyone having any information regarding this let me know......
> With lots of regards.......


Hi,
SOME MORE INFORMATION DEAR.
Please don't panic it's max time.
Health examination results

If you complete your health examinations electronically, your results will be auto-cleared or transferred automatically to the department's Global Health office for processing – where most results will be processed within 48 hours. Some results will take only minutes to process.

If you do not complete your health examinations electronically the completed reports will usually be sent to the department by the examining physician. However, if you are in Australia, MHS may give you the results in a sealed, double yellow envelope to give to the department.
Important: You must not open the sealed envelope or you may have to redo your health examination(s).

Processing times for health examinations not completed electronically will vary as the reports need to be referred to Australia for processing; this can take up to six weeks.


----------



## jichupacha

zion180 said:


> What is your Dol mate ?


It was on 28/6/2012.
A small point to share to all the members....any one undertaking medical make sure that the X-ray being taken is of good quality...or else u are made to repeat ...a waste time.and lots of tension .


----------



## venkat1987

*Docs*

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know whether all the docs after grant or reject get couriered to us again or do they keep a copy of it?

Venkat


----------



## perumal

neelvashi said:


> Sorry Mate!
> 
> I meant my wife's Visa. She advised your file will be finalised by this week or by end of the month.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neel


Good luck,

I guess then I will have to wait 2 weeks for my wife to get the visa. Because of the idiots who are selfish and cheat the government to come to Australia, the genuine people have to take the hit.


----------



## kv09

neelvashi said:


> Hi KV09!
> 
> Can you do me a favour and give me some information. I just wanted to know what exactly is the date of your Visa Grant? and When was your ATO updated?
> 
> And also would like to confirm, you've received subclass 100(PR)?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Neel


Hi.my ato updated on 14decm on Fridayn then I call AHC .they said visa granted on 14decm on same day on which ato updated..n I got grant letter today 17decm in the morning..as sat n Sunday are holidays..


----------



## sundari

jichupacha said:


> Thank u friend.....
> Nice to hear from u..sure planning to call AHC tomorrow .
> Hoping for the best......
> And all my good wishes to everyone on the forum.....
> Really a stress breaker ..happy to be part of this....


Please send an email to your CO as well. Call centre people are hopeless. They do not know what they are talking sometimes. For any query they will just read the standard message.


----------



## jichupacha

sundari said:


> Hi,
> SOME MORE INFORMATION DEAR.
> Please don't panic it's max time.
> Health examination results
> 
> If you complete your health examinations electronically, your results will be auto-cleared or transferred automatically to the department's Global Health office for processing – where most results will be processed within 48 hours. Some results will take only minutes to process.
> 
> If you do not complete your health examinations electronically the completed reports will usually be sent to the department by the examining physician. However, if you are in Australia, MHS may give you the results in a sealed, double yellow envelope to give to the department.
> Important: You must not open the sealed envelope or you may have to redo your health examination(s).
> 
> Processing times for health examinations not completed electronically will vary as the reports need to be referred to Australia for processing; this can take up to six weeks.


Hi friend,
Hope this time it clears fast.....tired of waiting .
Thank u every much .Your information was very helpful.
Lots of regards......


----------



## sundari

jichupacha said:


> Hi friend,
> Hope this time it clears fast.....tired of waiting .
> Thank u every much .Your information was very helpful.
> Lots of regards......


Its my pleasure.
I would like to help as much as I can to everyone.

Hope to hear some good news soon


----------



## fistu

Rajshreerj said:


> hi guys we new to this forum. applied fiance visa 300 from Nepal
> Applied in august 22 ,
> CO interview on 19 November
> medical done on 22 November
> 
> after that we haven''t heard anything its been three weeks .anyone have idea pls.?


Hi Rajshreej, 
What is your co code, were u asked for medical after interview? What was predominant subject for your interview . Your experience counts and ideas worth spreading to expats.
I applied on 19th too.
Cheers


----------



## June132012

kv09 said:


> Hi.my ato updated on 14decm on Fridayn then I call AHC .they said visa granted on 14decm on same day on which ato updated..n I got grant letter today 17decm in the morning..as sat n Sunday are holidays..


Congrats and good luck dear... Happy for you.....


----------



## sureshtalasta

*Update timelines*

Please update my *existing* timelines as below:

Name: sstalasta
Date Lodged: 24/08/2012
Place: VFS Bangalore
CO Assign Date: 29/10/2012
Additional docs: Medicals, Original PCC, Photos, Partner Notice of Tax assessments.

email from CO on 13th Dec states that she is waiting for Medical Clearance.

Thanks


----------



## Rajshreerj

sorry friend i donot know my co code but from spreadsheet it seems ritu is CO.we applied on PMV .. after short interview she asked for medical and we donre medical on 23rd nov and waiting ..havent heard anything yet.


----------



## jichupacha

Hiiii
I called AHC in the morning regarding information of medicals...she told me it will take 15 days from the day it has been uploaded.currently global health are going through medicals in 1st week of December.so again the same waiting process since ..they asked me to repeat my x ray..I thought it will be done bit early.
Lets see.....planning to call global health will it be of any use?
Have a nice day friends.......


----------



## rashkayg

Today I called the AHC (Thanks to Sundari and Kangha for advising me on how to get in touch with the AHC) and asked about my application. 

I was told that the Global Processing time is 12 months and I have to wait. I told her the average processing time is 7 months and she said it varies from case to case. Now I guess I have have to wait. 

(


----------



## sundari

jichupacha said:


> Hiiii
> I called AHC in the morning regarding information of medicals...she told me it will take 15 days from the day it has been uploaded.currently global health are going through medicals in 1st week of December.so again the same waiting process since ..they asked me to repeat my x ray..I thought it will be done bit early.
> Lets see.....planning to call global health will it be of any use?
> Have a nice day friends.......


Hi,

I was thinking of you after reading the medicals Results link.

Just obvious question??

If it is mistake from Panel doctors, then why should you repeat the X-Ray.
Is the X-Ray didn't go well or the upload didn't go well.
Please clarify with the doctor or the CO. If they dont properly upload the X ray then you have to face the same issue again. Just caution dear. May be i am too consious and going mad of waiting and thinking too much. But this waiting period is forcing everyone in this forum behaving in a wierd manner. I will be normal after my hubby is back


All the best and Good luck


----------



## jichupacha

sundari said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was thinking of you after reading the medicals Results link.
> 
> Just obvious question??
> 
> If it is mistake from Panel doctors, then why should you repeat the X-Ray.
> Is the X-Ray didn't go well or the upload didn't go well.
> Please clarify with the doctor or the CO. If they dont properly upload the X ray then you have to face the same issue again. Just caution dear. May be i am too consious and going mad of waiting and thinking too much. But this waiting period is forcing everyone in this forum behaving in a wierd manner. I will be normal after my hubby is back
> 
> 
> All the best and Good luck


Hi friend..
Thanks for your concern friend.I did ask the panel physician about it .I received the mail saying the film was of poor quality and had hair artefacts.
When I asked the doc regarding this .she told me this is first of its kind.,we do send several reports and she told me she doesn't know why they said so...a very vague reply .asked me to repeat the x ray . When I called her yesterday she told me everything is normal and uploaded the reports.
Hope so this time it clears without any hurdles... Fingers crossed 
First of all the processing is so slow,adding on to it these technical errors.
Thanks friend for your timely support...very useful.


----------



## sundari

Hi kv09,

Can you please read the name of SCO IN YOUR GRANTT LETTER. I am assuming it will be a English name. 

I am assuming SCO's are Australians not Indians.

Please reply whenever you are free.
Thank you,
Sun


----------



## kv09

Hi friends just wanted to tell you one thing..operators from AHC don't know anything..when they don't have anything to say..they mention you timeline of 12 months..when I was use to call them
They alws say me to wait for 12months..act they don't have anything in their hands.it all depend upon our co that when they send file to sco n after that it's totally depends upon ur sco that when they will going to finalize...so need not to worry if operator says you to wait..act mostly they are clearing files from the date it sent to sco ..


----------



## kv09

sundari said:


> Hi kv09,
> 
> Can you read the name of SCO IN YOUR GRANTT LETTER. I am assuming it will be a English name.
> 
> I am assuming SCO's are Australians not Indians.
> 
> Please reply whenever you are free.
> Thank you,
> Sun


No dear..sco 's are Indian only..mine is M Kaur..there are many sco working.


----------



## kv09

June13 said:


> Congrats and good luck dear... Happy for you.....


Thanx dear..when you are planning to go..


----------



## sundari

kv09 said:


> No dear..sco 's are Indian only..mine is M Kaur..there are many sco working.


Thank you soo much.

You have provided such a useful information.
Thank you soo much.
I may fly this weekend if my hubby don't get the visa.
I cannot stay and celebrate new year here without him.

So not yet decided . See how crazy I will go.
Tickets I have enquired it is 2480 for my return trip.


----------



## zion180

Any visa granted today ?


----------



## Rajshreerj

we send an email for update and our CO sent a automated reply saying , processing time is 12 months global and 7 months they are finalising. the thing i donot understand is australian parliament member who was involved in PMV discussion with some radio station says its the quickest than provisional and partner visas .while these CO are not i guess not doing something right.if everything takes 7 months then wats the reason it is called PMV?


----------



## akal

*finally d wait is over*

hi everyone ,
I am regular visitor of this forum from past 6 months .This forum gave me the strength to wait for this long. every visa grant gave me a glimpse of hope tht my turn would come soon and finally it did . My ato status updated today and hopefully I wud get the letter soon . Congrats kv09 on ur grant I am really happy for u and all the best jagha ur turn wud come soon too  good luck to all waitin for their visa grants. kevti cud u plz update my details:


DOL: 20th june 
CO assigned : 27 august 
Additional documents : PCC,Medicals,Photos 
Additional document submission :13 sept 
SCO assigned :dont know 
ATO update :18 dec 
CO code :4

good luck guys


----------



## zion180

akal said:


> hi everyone ,
> I am regular visitor of this forum from past 6 months .This forum gave me the strength to wait for this long. every visa grant gave me a glimpse of hope tht my turn would come soon and finally it did . My ato status updated today and hopefully I wud get the letter soon . Congrats kv09 on ur grant I am really happy for u and all the best jagha ur turn wud come soon too  good luck to all waitin for their visa grants. kevti cud u plz update my details:
> 
> DOL: 20th june
> CO assigned : 27 august
> Additional documents : PCC,Medicals,Photos
> Additional document submission :13 sept
> SCO assigned :dont know
> ATO update :18 dec
> CO code :4
> 
> good luck guys


Contracts wish u good life in oz land.thank u for your information


----------



## Komal89

Hi Kevti
Did you call the AHC again after the confirmation of SCO call? Any idea about when we will get the visas?


----------



## kevti85

Komal89 said:


> Hi Kevti
> Did you call the AHC again after the confirmation of SCO call? Any idea about when we will get the visas?


Hi komal,

Yes i did call them,,dey said dey wl strt processing oct sco cases in january

Regards,


----------



## jichupacha

For those of you thinking of contacting Global Health below is the reply I received from them. They have now also cut off their phone number and have a voice message stating it is no longer in use and to contact your case officer.........so seems the only only way GH are contactable now is via case officers only. 
Does anyone having any other experience or any idea to contact GH ?


----------



## kv09

akal said:


> hi everyone ,
> I am regular visitor of this forum from past 6 months .This forum gave me the strength to wait for this long. every visa grant gave me a glimpse of hope tht my turn would come soon and finally it did . My ato status updated today and hopefully I wud get the letter soon . Congrats kv09 on ur grant I am really happy for u and all the best jagha ur turn wud come soon too  good luck to all waitin for their visa grants. kevti cud u plz update my details:
> 
> 
> DOL: 20th june
> CO assigned : 27 august
> Additional documents : PCC,Medicals,Photos
> Additional document submission :13 sept
> SCO assigned :dont know
> ATO update :18 dec
> CO code :4
> 
> good luck guys


Congrats dear .yes this forum really giving strength n hope to everyone that they all will get visa soon...n I think u vl get grant letter towarw or on Friday...I think code wd co 4getting their visa's grant.as from.last week they are clearing members who all got co 4...anyhow who knows hw AHC working..most probably clearing applicants whose file sent to Aug n in Sep...once again congrats ...
And all d best to everyone for dis week...may ur frustration end soon...


----------



## sundari

Hi Everyone,

Anyone's ATO updated.

Its been very quiet this week


----------



## priyankahyd

sundari said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Anyone's ATO updated.
> 
> Its been very quiet this week





Yes it's a quiet week ... And I don't expect any next week . Never know abt lucky ones ...
. As I observed last year forms grants are there on 29 th of December 2011
May be most of them might get in 1st week of jan 2013. 

Hope the best..


----------



## zion180

priyankahyd said:


> Yes it's a quiet week ... And I don't expect any next week . Never know abt lucky ones ...
> . As I observed last year forms grants are there on 29 th of December 2011
> May be most of them might get in 1st week of jan 2013.
> 
> Hope the best..


Your right .but guys don't forget there is so many visas granted but they are not telling us 'coz they are not register in this forum or they decided not to share it here for example yesterday (Akal )


----------



## Komal89

ohh... i was kind of hoping of getting the visas by end of december.. 



kevti85 said:


> Hi komal,
> 
> Yes i did call them,,dey said dey wl strt processing oct sco cases in january
> 
> Regards,


----------



## lonelyf90

hi friends,
I went for medicals on 17th, i asked for online medical service, but i dont have an idea y she asked for the from 160 and 26, cos we dont need it for e health, have ny of u given these form even when you underwent a e health service?
and yeah evidence of contact includes what? are we to submit our personal mails also? or is it enough if we send the phone calls bill, voip calls history? we dint send much of email, but very few as many were forward and some were too personal for an outsider to read! so what have you people submitted if the case officer asks for evidence of contact?! i have prepared and will be sending these by tomorrow,God willing!
guys who have completed their wait with loads of patience, congrats!!!! you have succesfully passed the waiting stage, pls dont forget us, do pray for us too!!


----------



## venkat1987

*Agent*

Has anyone had an experience in taking up an agent in between processing. Let me know guys...


----------



## Rajshreerj

venkat1987 said:


> Has anyone had an experience in taking up an agent in between processing. Let me know guys...


hi friend you can take up agent but you need to prrovide everything rhat you ve supplied to DIAC.
but we can asssist you if you tell us whats happening? i have been to lawers and agent many time some are good and most are just rippers.if u post the problem we can advise you what you can do toget help.thanks


----------



## Rajshreerj

sundari said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Anyone's ATO updated.
> 
> Its been very quiet this week


hi sundari and or any one friends on forum. i have been reading many people talking about SCO .we have applied Pmv fom Nepal on 22august .case officer phoned and interviewd in 14th november .on 20th she asked for medicals , on 23rd nov we done medicals .and we send email about status update on 18th and she replied saying parrner visa cases are accessed according to lodgement date and order.time taken in ahc new delhi is 7 months and theybtry to finalised it in 7 months.so how do we know whether SCO HAS BEEN ALLOCATED OR NOT? 

PMV has only two reqyirements:
1.must met face to face as an adult (we are distant relatives n i know her since schooling no prob.)
2.meet health criteria.

we have send all possible docs they could ask and from partner checklist.so why would these people take long time even the case is clear cut.
anyone have idea? tell us about SCO and do u guys know upto which month visas been processed.thanks a lot.


----------



## perumal

anyone got visas today?


----------



## sundari

Rajshreerj said:


> hi sundari and or any one friends on forum. i have been reading many people talking about SCO .we have applied Pmv fom Nepal on 22august .case officer phoned and interviewd in 14th november .on 20th she asked for medicals , on 23rd nov we done medicals .and we send email about status update on 18th and she replied saying parrner visa cases are accessed according to lodgement date and order.time taken in ahc new delhi is 7 months and theybtry to finalised it in 7 months.so how do we know whether SCO HAS BEEN ALLOCATED OR NOT?
> 
> PMV has only two reqyirements:
> 1.must met face to face as an adult (we are distant relatives n i know her since schooling no prob.)
> 2.meet health criteria.
> 
> we have send all possible docs they could ask and from partner checklist.so why would these people take long time even the case is clear cut.
> anyone have idea? tell us about SCO and do u guys know upto which month visas been processed.thanks a lot.



Hi raj,
There is a toll free number if you call outside Australia.
Ask you partner to call this number if possible.
· telephone the Global Feedback Unit (toll-free within Australia)
on 133 177

You will definitely get a positive response.
If you want to call from India 0061133177 if it works fine or prefix 0 to the number with country code 00610133177.

All the best?
Let me know the output.
Cheers,
Sun


----------



## sundari

sundari said:


> Hi raj,
> There is a toll free number if you call outside Australia.
> Ask you partner to call this number if possible.
> · telephone the Global Feedback Unit (toll-free within Australia)
> on 133 177
> 
> You will definitely get a positive response.
> If you want to call from India 0061133177 if it works fine or prefix 0 to the number with country code 00610133177.
> 
> All the best?
> Let me know the output.
> Cheers,
> Sun


I made a mistake the number is toll free if you call inside australia not outside.
Hope you will get a response to your query.


----------



## sundari

Hi Jagha,

Can you call the Global Feedback Unit (toll-free within Australia) on 133 177 number. 
I called them today and they advised if your application exceeded standard 12 month period then they will escalate it from Australia to finalise ASAP.

If possible ask your partner to make a call or you can directly call them from here.


----------



## sundari

Hi kevti,
Please don't mind can you please remove my name from the excel spreadsheet.

It s a request I don't want my name to be displayed.


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Why is it that on the AHC New Delhi website it has an address to send things to, then it has a po box number in the middle of that address when I asked the operator she said they do not have a po box number. ????

I sent my pCC to 

Australia High Comission
Chanakyapuri New Delhi-21
PO BoX 5210
New Delhi 110021

Is this correct address ? I sent on Friday and tracked on India Post website and it was received by AHC on Monday but the operator said they haven't recieved it yet. Can anyone help ?


----------



## kv09

Friends plz help..can anyone tell me what all documents should i take wd me at airport .as we are not having label on our passports..I don't want to get into any prob.what should I show to immi people along wd my tickets nd passports.what else I have to show them.


----------



## neelvashi

kv09 said:


> Friends plz help..can anyone tell me what all documents should i take wd me at airport .as we are not having label on our passports..I don't want to get into any prob.what should I show to immi people along wd my tickets nd passports.what else I have to show them.


All you need is your 

Passport
Copy of a Visa grant letter(email)
Tickets

All the best for the future!

Regards,

Neel


----------



## Rajshreerj

kv09 said:


> Friends plz help..can anyone tell me what all documents should i take wd me at airport .as we are not having label on our passports..I don't want to get into any prob.what should I show to immi people along wd my tickets nd passports.what else I have to show them.


hi friend you just need your passport .these days they dont need any label but foe your safety print grant letter and youre ticket then ur off to Oz .congrates on visa grantand have a safe journey.


----------



## priyankahyd

kv09 said:


> Friends plz help..can anyone tell me what all documents should i take wd me at airport .as we are not having label on our passports..I don't want to get into any prob.what should I show to immi people along wd my tickets nd passports.what else I have to show them.




good luck !!!!!!!!! i have question for you ... in how many days you got your Original documents from immigration...after your grant ?


:clap2:


----------



## kv09

priyankahyd said:


> good luck !!!!!!!!! i have question for you ... in how many days you got your Original documents from immigration...after your grant ?
> 
> 
> :clap2:


Dear I got my grant mail on 17Dec n got my documents back on 19th decm thru courier...


----------



## sundari

kv09 said:


> Friends plz help..can anyone tell me what all documents should i take wd me at airport .as we are not having label on our passports..I don't want to get into any prob.what should I show to immi people along wd my tickets nd passports.what else I have to show them.


Hi Kv,

you dont need to worry.

Take the grantt letter that will do.
If they ask you anything show this information from embassy that will do.


*Label free travel arrangements from 1 October 2012*

*On 1 October 2012, the South Asia region, including India, Nepal and Bhutan implemented label-free visa travel to Australia in line with the Australian Government’s global program. 


While a visa is still required to enter and stay in Australia, a visa label will no longer be placed in the passport. Airlines can electronically verify a visa holder’s authority to travel to and enter Australia.


Please visit our website at Home - Australian High Commission and Department of Immigration & Citizenship for information on label-free travel*.

Take this print from immigration website.
when they scan your passport they know about your status.
dont worry dear.
enjoy you trip stay safe.


----------



## kv09

sundari said:


> Hi Kv,
> 
> you dont need to worry.
> 
> Take the grantt letter that will do.
> If they ask you anything show this information from embassy that will do.
> 
> 
> *Label free travel arrangements from 1 October 2012*
> 
> *On 1 October 2012, the South Asia region, including India, Nepal and Bhutan implemented label-free visa travel to Australia in line with the Australian Government’s global program.
> 
> 
> While a visa is still required to enter and stay in Australia, a visa label will no longer be placed in the passport. Airlines can electronically verify a visa holder’s authority to travel to and enter Australia.
> 
> 
> Please visit our website at Home - Australian High Commission and Department of Immigration & Citizenship for information on label-free travel*.
> 
> Take this print from immigration website.
> when they scan your passport they know about your status.
> dont worry dear.
> enjoy you trip stay safe.



Thanx dear


----------



## vun_ti

Hi Kavti,

Can you please update the spreadsheet with my SCO assigned date?

Its 11/12/2012.

Thanks


----------



## goldie4104

hi im new to this forum 
dol is 29 aug2012
co alloted 5 nov 2012
add doc req pics of togetherness, evidence of financial support and contact, notice of assessments.
doc sent 23 nov 2012
phone interview on 5th dec 2012
email rec saying application forwarded for final decision 21 dec 2012


----------



## goldie4104

and my case officer code is 4


----------



## fistu

goldie4104 said:


> hi im new to this forum
> dol is 29 aug2012
> co alloted 5 nov 2012
> add doc req pics of togetherness, evidence of financial support and contact, notice of assessments.
> doc sent 23 nov 2012
> phone interview on 5th dec 2012
> email rec saying application forwarded for final decision 21 dec 2012


Ho Goldie, 
I cannot see about your medical. Was your medical done beforehand? I did medical on 4th of November, it is still due to be cleared.
Information would help, 
Cheers


----------



## goldie4104

*hi*



fistu said:


> Ho Goldie,
> I cannot see about your medical. Was your medical done beforehand? I did medical on 4th of November, it is still due to be cleared.
> Information would help,
> Cheers[/QUO
> 
> Hi Fistu,
> Yes my medical was done before I lodged my application.


----------



## Rajshreerj

hi fren you are really lucky that your application is forwarded for final decision.good luck and hope u receive grant letter soon..


----------



## Rajshreerj

hi guys , what am i seeing is lots of documents has been processed quicker by immigration in india for indians but as for us'(Nepal) we haven't seen much. from the spreadsheet applicants for india ,CO has been assigned at least 2-3 weeks prior to us, and when we send an email regarding query about whats happening they send us an below email which we don't know what is it meant for? we applied PMV i supplied evrey possible documents like pics of us together , communication history , phone bills , NOIM .police certificate and all of much possible documents that we can supply regarding our relationship and finaincial eveidence. message received by us is below:



"Dear Applicant,
Greetings for the day!!

Thank you for your email.

In response to your query, I can advise that family visa applications are considered in order of date of lodgement. Whilst in general they will also be finalised in accordance with the date of lodgement, actual processing time for any given application is dependent upon a variety of factors. For example, some applications are complete when lodged and are therefore likely to be finalised more quickly than incomplete applications. The complexity of the application and time taken by applicants to respond to any requests for information also impact on the overall processing timeframe.

The department's service standard for processing partner visas is 12 months from the date of lodgement. The Australian High Commission New Delhi processes the majority of partner applications within 07 months from the date of lodgement. Please be assured that we will endeavour to finalise your application within our standard processing time. 



Thanks with regards."

do they send us an email when they send app for final decision?do they notify you of SCO assign? just confused any one has clue.thanks


----------



## jagha86

its been 1 year, 1 day excluding the end date (367 days) since i applied my visa...   waiting waiting & waiting..  Dono whats happening.. didnt get a good response from them.. all they say is to wait for a while... :hail: no good.. :frusty: frustrating.. :frusty: :frusty:God plz help us :hail: :hail: .........


----------



## zion180

jagha86 said:


> its been 1 year, 1 day excluding the end date (367 days) since i applied my visa...   waiting waiting & waiting..  Dono whats happening.. didnt get a good response from them.. all they say is to wait for a while... :hail: no good.. :frusty: frustrating.. :frusty: :frusty:God plz help us :hail: :hail: .........


i know its hard one year that is too much of stress have faith


----------



## zion180

hi guys i hope u had good holidays.i wish you all good news today


----------



## venkat1987

*Jagha86*

Hi Jagha86

Why is it taking long time for you? Any problems with docs or with photos? Did you ask the case officer about it? You can mail her and ask and have you done it? I cant think of any case taking this much time.


----------



## rashkayg

Hi Venkat1987, 

I am also thinking of takin up an agent but was advised against it. I was told its better to stay in direct touch with the High Comm. 

What do you think?



venkat1987 said:


> Has anyone had an experience in taking up an agent in between processing. Let me know guys...


----------



## rashkayg

Hi Jagha, 

I must appreciate your patience. I know its a very difficult time not knowing what is causing the delay. 

For me, its almost 8 months since I lodged my application but there is no news yet. I think our CO's are doing a great job, and there cases like urs and mine that need some little extra attention than the others, so just keep believing that what happens happens for the best. Everything will work out in the end, and that too in your favour. Don feel that someone's visa came and urs didn't (honestly this hurts especially if they lodged after you with everything else being similar) but think your visa will come and that too atthe time meant to.

I know its very difficult to understand this, but we must BELIEVE. Keep being positive and yes, email your CO and ask him/her what is causing the delay. Be kind and be very honest with what you going through. 

Trust me, they are just doing their job, and its not as easy as we think it is. Just be POSITIVE!!

Cheers my friend, today ave cheered you up, when am down and running out of patience, you cheer me up. 




jagha86 said:


> its been 1 year, 1 day excluding the end date (367 days) since i applied my visa...   waiting waiting & waiting..  Dono whats happening.. didnt get a good response from them.. all they say is to wait for a while... :hail: no good.. :frusty: frustrating.. :frusty: :frusty:God plz help us :hail: :hail: .........


----------



## venkat1987

*Rashkay*

Hi Rashkay,

There is nothing wrong in taking up an agent as they are professionals who can guide you with what's going on and what is causing delay. I personally feel you can go for an agent if you feel your case has complications. Otherwise, it can be normal.


----------



## Abhi_n

*Expected waiting time*

Hi Guys, 

We submitted my wifes application for 309/100 on 16July 2012. 

on 29 Sept 2012 the CO (Surbhi) asked for additional docs which were provided by 05 Nov 2012. 

We received an update from the CO on 09 Nov saying our application has been queued for 'decision'. 

going from experience of other members here, can anyone advise the expected wait time for my wife's vias? 

Also, if I dont receive an update from the embassy then can I apply for a tourist visa so my wife can join me here?

Regards,
AN.


----------



## vivv5

Anyone any news yet?


----------



## kv09

Abhi_n said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We submitted my wifes application for 309/100 on 16July 2012.
> 
> on 29 Sept 2012 the CO (Surbhi) asked for additional docs which were provided by 05 Nov 2012.
> 
> We received an update from the CO on 09 Nov saying our application has been queued for 'decision'.
> 
> going from experience of other members here, can anyone advise the expected wait time for my wife's vias?
> 
> Also, if I dont receive an update from the embassy then can I apply for a tourist visa so my wife can join me here?
> 
> Regards,
> AN.


Dear I can suggest u one thing that just wait for one month more.ur wife will get visa in end of Jan or in first week of Feb for sure..


----------



## tripti23

Hi everyone...

I Applied prospective marriage visa subclass 300 for australia.
Date of lodgement is 12-06-2012
CO assigned- 17-08-2012
CO code- 4
Last reply i got 31oct from the case officer that your file is in que for final assesment.
But still i dont get the visa or any news regarding my file..
Can anyone help me whats going on...how long i have to wait.


----------



## sheraaz82

tripti23 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I Applied prospective marriage visa subclass 300 for australia.
> Date of lodgement is 12-06-2012
> CO assigned- 17-08-2012
> CO code- 4
> Last reply i got 31oct from the case officer that your file is in que for final assesment.
> But still i dont get the visa or any news regarding my file..
> Can anyone help me whats going on...how long i have to wait.


I would have thought yours would be approved by now?! Did tgey request any additional docs?


----------



## kv09

tripti23 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I Applied prospective marriage visa subclass 300 for australia.
> Date of lodgement is 12-06-2012
> CO assigned- 17-08-2012
> CO code- 4
> Last reply i got 31oct from the case officer that your file is in que for final assesment.
> But still i dont get the visa or any news regarding my file..
> Can anyone help me whats going on...how long i have to wait.


Dear they are granting visa from d date it sent to sco..n they vl start giving visa in Jan to all applicants whose file sent to sco in Oct.so b positive..u vl get it soon


----------



## bh.mit

Hi Admin,

I request you for a little alteration in my detail on the the spreadsheet.

In the *Additional Comment Section* in lieu of 
11/09/2012 [docs sent from India] And 
*20/11/2012* [docs sent from Australia] 

Please change to 
11/09/2012 [docs sent from India] And 
*20/09/2012* [docs sent from Australia]


Also more update, few weeks back I called AHC new Delhi and the Operator replied that my case has been forwarded to SCO on 21st NOV,2012. 

How funny,guys I had sent a mail on the same date( 21st NOV,2012) asking about progress. I think my mail pushed it up to next step. 

Its only 2 weeks to go to normal 7 months processing time. After that ????


----------



## sheraaz82

When completing the TFN check, the site asks for a first and last name.. my wife only has a first name.. No surname. Any ideas how this might be listed or should be completed?


----------



## Bsv

Anyone got visa today it's been long time no updates what's happening .


----------



## ravidhanda

I mailed to my case officer on 17 dec. today he replied that your application has queued for the decision. What it means??


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Happy New Years everyone


----------



## June132012

sheraaz82 said:


> When completing the TFN check, the site asks for a first and last name.. my wife only has a first name.. No surname. Any ideas how this might be listed or should be completed?


Even i dont have surname in passport.. So used to enter details as follows eg. Surname :Kaur, given name: Amrit... Hope this helps.....


----------



## fistu

ravidhanda said:


> I mailed to my case officer on 17 dec. today he replied that your application has queued for the decision. What it means??


Hi RAVI, 
I wonder where did you do your medical examination from? We did medical on 4th of NOV and our CO says medical is still awaited? 
Any info would be appreciated.
Cheers,,


----------



## ravidhanda

fistu said:


> Hi RAVI,
> I wonder where did you do your medical examination from? We did medical on 4th of NOV and our CO says medical is still awaited?
> Any info would be appreciated.
> Cheers,,


Dear fistu
my medical examination has done in Ludhiana, Punjab on 29th november. And my application is forward to SCO on 31 December.
Thanks


----------



## melting.iron

sheraaz82 said:


> When completing the TFN check, the site asks for a first and last name.. my wife only has a first name.. No surname. Any ideas how this might be listed or should be completed?


Dear Friend,

You should use the same answer for the last name that you used in the actual application.
I doubt that you can apply without an answer for the last name, in the actual visa application.


----------



## sheraaz82

melting.iron said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> You should use the same answer for the last name that you used in the actual application.
> I doubt that you can apply without an answer for the last name, in the actual visa application.


Hi melting.iron,

Actual visa application was made with one name only - I believe the CO might have repeated the name twice when entering into their Immi DB.. Most of documentation has my wifes first name repeated as her surname.. Eg: Sara = Sara Sara..

Not 100% sure if entering this into the ATO website is correct or it will not generate an accurate response because it does not match any file in its database..


----------



## ankita87

Hi everyone,,,, after long time... Congrets to all who get their visa!!! May you all get your visa as soon as possible...god bless all of us.


----------



## zion180

hi guys happy new year i wish this year good for all of us no visa granted today


----------



## ravidhanda

zion180 said:


> hi guys happy new year i wish this year good for all of us no visa granted today


happy new year zion
did they assign SCO to your application???


----------



## zion180

ravidhanda said:


> happy new year zion
> did they assign SCO to your application???


i dont know bcoz i never asked am using agent in melbourne


----------



## patelgg

Hi guys,
I applied for Australian spouse visa for subclass 309
PCC medical all submitted 
even i got reply from case office that ur assessment has been completed and its in Que for final decision by serious office. I got this email on 13/12/12
Is that any one can help me that how long does it take for visa issuing.
The problem is my husband passport going to expires in march.
Abduction he can't apply for new passport otherwise we have to give lot more documents for it.
Any one help please
Thank you
Jig Patel


----------



## zion180

patelgg said:


> Hi guys,
> I applied for Australian spouse visa for subclass 309
> PCC medical all submitted
> even i got reply from case office that ur assessment has been completed and its in Que for final decision by serious office. I got this email on 13/12/12
> Is that any one can help me that how long does it take for visa issuing.
> The problem is my husband passport going to expires in march.
> Abduction he can't apply for new passport otherwise we have to give lot more documents for it.
> Any one help please
> Thank you
> Jig Patel


when did u apply


----------



## perumal

patelgg said:


> Hi guys,
> I applied for Australian spouse visa for subclass 309
> PCC medical all submitted
> even i got reply from case office that ur assessment has been completed and its in Que for final decision by serious office. I got this email on 13/12/12
> Is that any one can help me that how long does it take for visa issuing.
> The problem is my husband passport going to expires in march.
> Abduction he can't apply for new passport otherwise we have to give lot more documents for it.
> Any one help please
> Thank you
> Jig Patel


usually 2.5months after queued for final decision
personal experience, i dont think the DOL really matters. i may also be wrong


----------



## patelgg

zion180 said:


> when did u apply


i applied on 22/06/2012


----------



## sundari

Hi all,

Happy New year.

Anyone's ATO updated???


----------



## kv09

Hy friends ..m in Sydney..enjoying a pleasant weather here..want to hear good news from u all..
Sundari u vl get it good news soon..


----------



## sundari

perumal said:


> usually 2.5months after queued for final decision
> personal experience, i dont think the DOL really matters. i may also be wrong


Hi perumal,

Any news or any updates from immi.


----------



## sundari

kv09 said:


> Hy friends ..m in Sydney..enjoying a pleasant weather here..want to hear good news from u all..
> Sundari u vl get it good news soon..


Thank you KV.

I am back from India . Spent most memorable time with my Hubby in India.
Spent New year and back yesterday.


----------



## vivv5

Why is it that no one has heard from the AHC?


----------



## perumal

sundari said:


> Hi perumal,
> 
> Any news or any updates from immi.


unfortunately nothing yet. Dont know whats happening.


----------



## patelgg

patelgg said:


> Hi guys,
> I applied for Australian spouse visa for subclass 309 on 22/06/2012
> PCC medical all submitted
> even i got reply from case office that ur assessment has been completed and its in Que for final decision by serious office. I got this email on 13/12/12
> Is that any one can help me that how long does it take for visa issuing.
> The problem is my husband passport going to expires in march.
> Abduction he can't apply for new passport otherwise we have to give lot more documents for it.
> Any one help please
> Thank you
> Jig Patel
> 
> Any guideline please


----------



## australiavisa2012

*Got the Visa*

Hey Guys

I got my visa today..yayyyyy !!!

DOL 10th April 2012
File Forwarded to SCO 29th October 2012
Visa granted 02nd January 2013...

Wish you all get your visa soon too...All the very best !!!

Cheers

Australiavisa


----------



## ravidhanda

australiavisa2012 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I got my visa today..yayyyyy !!!
> 
> DOL 10th April 2012
> File Forwarded to SCO 29th October 2012
> Visa granted 02nd January 2013...
> 
> Wish you all get your visa soon too...All the very best !!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Australiavisa


 Congrates....
God bless you

in spreadsheet your date of SCO is 29 Nov, is it by mistake??


----------



## australiavisa2012

yes tat information is incorrect..file was forwarded on 29th October


----------



## neelvashi

australiavisa2012 said:


> yes tat information is incorrect..file was forwarded on 29th October


How did you find out about it? Ato or grant letter?

Congratulations and all the best

Neel


----------



## australiavisa2012

I received Grant letter from DIAC yesterday


----------



## nkdangar

*309/100 help*

Hi guys,

I am going to india from aus in 2 weeks and getting married, I want to apply for 309/100 and also want to apply for tourist visa so that I can bring my wife with me when i come back after 1 month. Can you please advise me how should I proceed and should i engage agent for tourist visa? thanks in advance.


----------



## sundari

australiavisa2012 said:


> I received Grant letter from DIAC yesterday


Hi ,

First of all hearty congratulations.
Sorry to bother you.
Visa Grant Date and the Grant letter dates are they having the same date??


----------



## sundari

nkdangar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am going to india from aus in 2 weeks and getting married, I want to apply for 309/100 and also want to apply for tourist visa so that I can bring my wife with me when i come back after 1 month. Can you please advise me how should I proceed and should i engage agent for tourist visa? thanks in advance.


Hi,
Go through this booklet.
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf

Page 34.

You can apply your partner visa under the second clause.
Do it immediately so that you can save one month. partner visas are taking more than 8 months atleast you can save one month before wedding.

Subclass 309 – Partner (provisional)
You and your Australian partner:
• are legally married; or
• *intend to legally marry in the near
future and prior to migration; or*• have been in a de facto relationship for
at least the entire 12 months prior to
the date of application.
See page 34.

You are intend to marry so apply partner visa before wedding under the second clause.

Apply for visitor straight after your wedding. I have attached the booklet.

Cheers,
sun


----------



## australiavisa2012

sundari said:


> Hi ,
> 
> First of all hearty congratulations.
> Sorry to bother you.
> Visa Grant Date and the Grant letter dates are they having the same date??


Hey Sundari

No botheration at all !!

Visa grant date is 2nd January and Grant Letter date is 3rd january.

Hope you get your visa soon too..

Good luck 

Cheers


----------



## sundari

australiavisa2012 said:


> Hey Sundari
> 
> No botheration at all !!
> 
> Visa grant date is 2nd January and Grant Letter date is 3rd january.
> 
> Hope you get your visa soon too..
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your good wishes.
All the best for your future.
Bon Voyagelane:


----------



## ankita87

Hey jagha86, any update your side? It's very strange!!!!!!! Why they don't grant your visa?? Why????? Hope your wait is over soon....god bless u.best luck..


----------



## sheraaz82

I emailed my co today for an update on my wifes visa.. She shared that it might now take 7-12 months processing due to large number of applications.. But can be done at anytime during this period. I am now thinking of getting my other half across on a tourist visa while we wait for spouse to be finalised. Any idea which tourist visa to use if i am sponsering her and providing all financial support? She would not be bringing funds with her.. Also how much would i need to show in my bank account to immigration?


----------



## inh7rock

sheraaz82 said:


> I emailed my co today for an update on my wifes visa.. She shared that it might now take 7-12 months processing due to large number of applications.. But can be done at anytime during this period. I am now thinking of getting my other half across on a tourist visa while we wait for spouse to be finalised. Any idea which tourist visa to use if i am sponsering her and providing all financial support? She would not be bringing funds with her.. Also how much would i need to show in my bank account to immigration?


Just normal tourist visa..3lac will do n u can use ur own funds. My wife is here with me on tv and her partner visa application is just waiting for her to b offshore... Just apply for 3 months tourist visa...
Regards


----------



## sheraaz82

How much funds would you need to show in bank statements.. I have heard that you need to show $1000 per month that the visa is for?


----------



## ak22

Hi 
I am regularly followed dis threads. Its really nice. I am also applied for spouce visa subclass 309. Today i chked my ato. And its updted. Komal and ketvi our sco frd date is same. So i sure u both got your visa
Dol 20th july 2012
Co assigned 26th september
Frwed to sco 12th october
Ato updated 5th january 2013.
Still waiting for grant letter.
Thanks for your help


----------



## sheraaz82

Congrats ak22.. All the best wishes for you and your partners future. May we all get visa soon.


----------



## vivv5

Hello ak22
Good news! Congrats. R u on the spreadsheet? What's your co code?


----------



## ak22

Hi vivv5
No i m not on spreadsheet. But my co code is 14


----------



## jagha86

ankita87 said:


> Hey jagha86, any update your side? It's very strange!!!!!!! Why they don't grant your visa?? Why????? Hope your wait is over soon....god bless u.best luck..


hey..am still waiting for my visa... It is 380 days (1 year & 14 days)...  Dono whts happening.. HOpe to get visa soon guys... Congrats to who got visa & All the best for who all are waiting...


----------



## jagha86

ak22 said:


> Hi
> I am regularly followed dis threads. Its really nice. I am also applied for spouce visa subclass 309. Today i chked my ato. And its updted. Komal and ketvi our sco frd date is same. So i sure u both got your visa
> Dol 20th july 2012
> Co assigned 26th september
> Frwed to sco 12th october
> Ato updated 5th january 2013.
> Still waiting for grant letter.
> Thanks for your help


:thumb: :thumb: Congrats guys.. :clap2: eace: :clap2: happy for u... :thumb: eace:


----------



## ravidhanda

What is ATO updated ??


----------



## sundari

ravidhanda said:


> What is ATO updated ??




Hi,
Navigate to the below link 
https://iar.ato.gov.au/iarweb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1
Enter your details and it will tell you the status whether you are eligible to apply tax file number.

If you are eligible then your visa is granted or else it will tel you you do not have visa to apply tax file number.

Cheers,s


----------



## ravidhanda

sundari said:


> Hi,
> Navigate to the below link
> https://iar.ato.gov.au/iarweb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1
> Enter your details and it will tell you the status whether you are eligible to apply tax file number.
> 
> If you are eligible then your visa is granted or else it will tel you you do not have visa to apply tax file number.
> 
> Cheers,s


 Thanks sundari
When i try to fill my details in the given link it is showing the following message

The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.


----------



## kv09

ravidhanda said:


> Thanks sundari
> When i try to fill my details in the given link it is showing the following message
> 
> The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.


It means you have not granted visa yet...wts your Dol n Wn your file sent to sco..


----------



## ravidhanda

kv09 said:


> It means you have not granted visa yet...wts your Dol n Wn your file sent to sco..


Thanks for the information
my DOL 14/9/12
SCO 31/12/12


----------



## sundari

ravidhanda said:


> Thanks sundari
> When i try to fill my details in the given link it is showing the following message
> 
> The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.


Hi,
Provide valid Information
Navigate from the link I have provided and click on next and next 
Then 
1) enter your passport number properly
2) India
3) Have you ever visited Australia before?*	- visited then yes or else no
4) star field indicates the field is mandatory to enter
Enter your title and only your surname then DOB, sex, then click next
5) no, no, no, no
Click on next
You should get this message. If your visa is not yet granted. The message you have got is you have not provided the valid information.

Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: DIAC website. To view the requirements for TFN eligibility, follow this link: TFN eligibility.


----------



## sundari

Hi komal,

Have you got your visa yet.

Please check your details in ATO. I am pretty sure your ATO is updated.

Perumal get ready dear to fly.

By gods grace next week will be your turn and my turn.

ALL THE BEST,ray:ray:ray::

Cheers,sun


----------



## Rajshreerj

hi guys , how do you know your SCO is updated? 
we have applied PMV but after medical 23/11/12 we havent heard anything yet, while we send a email to CO she replied with automated mail saying family visas are decided per lodgement date and currently global times is 12 months but we are finalising at 7 months . i dont understand her email..anyone knows ?


thanks


----------



## perumal

sundari said:


> Hi komal,
> 
> Have you got your visa yet.
> 
> Please check your details in ATO. I am pretty sure your ATO is updated.
> 
> Perumal get ready dear to fly.
> 
> By gods grace next week will be your turn and my turn.
> 
> ALL THE BEST,ray:ray:ray::
> 
> Cheers,sun


Thanks, lets hope all of us get it soon.


----------



## MaddyOZ

*Increases to Visa Application Charges Effective 1 January 2013*
There have been increases to the Department of Immigration Visa Application Fees for certain types of visa effective 1 January 2013. 

These changes affect partner visas.

Visa Type Previous Fee New Fee % Increase 
Partner Onshore Subclass 801 --> $3,060 $3,975 Increased by 30% 
Partner Offshore Subclass 100 --> $2,060 $2,680 Increased by 30% 
Prospective Marriage (Fiance) Subclass 300 --> $2,060 $2,680 Increased by 30% 

The increases are 30% for most of the above visa types. The changes are particularly dramatic for partner visa applicants - the increase is some $900 for onshore applications and over $600 for offshore applications.


----------



## sundari

Rajshreerj said:


> hi guys , how do you know your SCO is updated?
> we have applied PMV but after medical 23/11/12 we havent heard anything yet, while we send a email to CO she replied with automated mail saying family visas are decided per lodgement date and currently global times is 12 months but we are finalising at 7 months . i dont understand her email..anyone knows ?
> 
> 
> thanks


Hi Raj,

If your CO is responsive to your emails then she/He will advise you about your applciation is Forwarded to SCO.
OR 
you can call immigration and they will give you when your app is forwarded to SCO.

All the best!!


----------



## nkdangar

Hi Sundari,

Can you please advise me if form 888 is compulsory? Do I get it done before I leave australia? Does it need to be attested by someone?? Thanks.


----------



## neelvashi

sundari said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> If your CO is responsive to your emails then she/He will advise you about your applciation is Forwarded to SCO.
> OR
> you can call immigration and they will give you when your app is forwarded to SCO.
> 
> All the best!!


Hi Sundari!

Whats your name on the spreadsheet?

Whats yr DOL? Mine is 04/06/12 sent to final
Decision on 17/10/12.

Thanks

Regards

Neel


----------



## 309/100

where is the spread sheet?


----------



## sheraaz82

sundari said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> If your CO is responsive to your emails then she/He will advise you about your applciation is Forwarded to SCO.
> OR
> you can call immigration and they will give you when your app is forwarded to SCO.
> 
> All the best!!


Hi Sundari,
I have emailed my CO several times and also called to find out when the file was forwarded to SCO but they will not give the date as they say it is internal info.. I am simply going off when the CO had said she would be passing the application onto SCO.. who is best to call to determine the SCO date?


----------



## sheraaz82

309/100 said:


> where is the spread sheet?


Hope the link works.. its from my ie favourites..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=4


----------



## ricottapies

Hi all, absolute newbie to the forum until last night when I couldn't sleep and I started looking for possible answers when my spousal visa might get approved. Yes, getting a lot of sleepless nights lately. Would you believe it, I finally found a forum up to date with everything I needed to know just a few days/ weeks away from getting a visa granted. I have been looking everywhere. 

So Neel and Sundari, we are on the same timeline. I logged my application on 1st of June, and they received on the 4th of June. I was given the "final assessment" e-mail on the 19 of October. So, accordingly to the seven months time frame, my visa is already a couple of days late and it isn't sitting well with me. Should I e-mail my case officer, who is Preeti Arora by the way enquiring the update or I was thinking give it until 10 of January. 

Christmas week was really tough to go through, New Year was harder because my birthday falls on the same day, I am a New Year born and being alone on bed and on the phone for hours till it was New Year on my side was just so heartbreaking. Husband had a really difficult time dealing with the distance as well, usually he is the calmer one. Husband came during our festive season a couple of months ago with intentions to take me with him but of course, visa was not granted and he couldn't get more holiday leaves to come down for New Year again since he has used up more than the given leave days with our wedding and honeymoon and coming back for the festivity.

I am really keeping my fingers crossed. It is starting to get really frustrating, my life is pretty much on a hold right now because there is nothing I can do here if my future is in Australia. I can't accept job offers I am getting, neither can I fully give my all to my work. I am planning to further my studies once I am there and university has been urging me to confirm my seat and classes will commence at the end of February. I really hope I make it in time for that and I certainly hope, husband and I will be together for our one year anniversary in a month's time. I am just getting anxiety attacks and I am so glad for this forum. 

I hope everyone's visa comes in time. I am really sorry about the guy who has been waiting over 365 days for his visa, I wonder how he is pulling through. 

With love and hope


----------



## sundari

sheraaz82 said:


> Hi Sundari,
> I have emailed my CO several times and also called to find out when the file was forwarded to SCO but they will not give the date as they say it is internal info.. I am simply going off when the CO had said she would be passing the application onto SCO.. who is best to call to determine the SCO date?


Hi,

My Scenario is I rang immigration and asked for the date. They told me the date of SCO assignment by force . I do remember the Call centre's girls name as well. It's Madhulika.

Take her name and call immigration and tell them most of your friends has got the date of the SCO Assignment on the phone.

You have every right to know about your case what is happening and when it has been forwarded to SCO??
If you look at the spreadsheet most of them has got their dates.

Some of the CO's they never advice anything like my CO but others are good.


All the best.
Cheers


----------



## sundari

ricottapies said:


> Hi all, absolute newbie to the forum until last night when I couldn't sleep and I started looking for possible answers when my spousal visa might get approved. Yes, getting a lot of sleepless nights lately. Would you believe it, I finally found a forum up to date with everything I needed to know just a few days/ weeks away from getting a visa granted. I have been looking everywhere.
> 
> So Neel and Sundari, we are on the same timeline. I logged my application on 1st of June, and they received on the 4th of June. I was given the "final assessment" e-mail on the 19 of October. So, accordingly to the seven months time frame, my visa is already a couple of days late and it isn't sitting well with me. Should I e-mail my case officer, who is Preeti Arora by the way enquiring the update or I was thinking give it until 10 of January.
> 
> Christmas week was really tough to go through, New Year was harder because my birthday falls on the same day, I am a New Year born and being alone on bed and on the phone for hours till it was New Year on my side was just so heartbreaking. Husband had a really difficult time dealing with the distance as well, usually he is the calmer one. Husband came during our festive season a couple of months ago with intentions to take me with him but of course, visa was not granted and he couldn't get more holiday leaves to come down for New Year again since he has used up more than the given leave days with our wedding and honeymoon and coming back for the festivity.
> 
> I am really keeping my fingers crossed. It is starting to get really frustrating, my life is pretty much on a hold right now because there is nothing I can do here if my future is in Australia. I can't accept job offers I am getting, neither can I fully give my all to my work. I am planning to further my studies once I am there and university has been urging me to confirm my seat and classes will commence at the end of February. I really hope I make it in time for that and I certainly hope, husband and I will be together for our one year anniversary in a month's time. I am just getting anxiety attacks and I am so glad for this forum.
> 
> I hope everyone's visa comes in time. I am really sorry about the guy who has been waiting over 365 days for his visa, I wonder how he is pulling through.
> 
> With love and hope


Hi Ricottta,
I am a Big fan of Ricotta cheese.
Happy New year and Happy Birthday dear
Welcome aboard
Nice to be a part of expat family.

Hope this week give us good news.
All the Best and Belated Happy Birthday wishes
I am in the same situation enough frustrated annoyed my CO with heaps of emails. Nothing helped.
They are doing their Job . Nothing in their hands its all with SCO and Final decision Queue.


Fingers crossed and Hope for the Best.
Cheers


----------



## Rajshreerj

sundari said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> If your CO is responsive to your emails then she/He will advise you about your applciation is Forwarded to SCO.
> OR
> you can call immigration and they will give you when your app is forwarded to SCO.
> 
> All the best!!



hi sundari . my co emailed that app has been queued for final decision.oue weddding date provided is 26 jan .i am hopeful they might decide it early.does anyone have any idea.cheers!


----------



## timus17

sundari said:


> Hi,
> Go through this booklet.
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf
> 
> Page 34.
> 
> You can apply your partner visa under the second clause.
> Do it immediately so that you can save one month. partner visas are taking more than 8 months atleast you can save one month before wedding.
> 
> Subclass 309 – Partner (provisional)
> You and your Australian partner:
> • are legally married; or
> • *intend to legally marry in the near
> future and prior to migration; or*• have been in a de facto relationship for
> at least the entire 12 months prior to
> the date of application.
> See page 34.
> 
> You are intend to marry so apply partner visa before wedding under the second clause.
> 
> Apply for visitor straight after your wedding. I have attached the booklet.
> 
> Cheers,
> sun


Thanks Sundari,

I have this question for all the thread members and moderators...

I am new to this thread... I want to get best advice for my situation.

i have applied for 189 VISA for my self and parent, I would hopefully get my 189 PR VISA by April/May 2012, fingers crossed. I would be getting married in the month of Nov 2012. We have know each other since last 10 years.

1. Can I apply for spouse permanent visa (i think subclass 100) before marriage on the basis of the fact that we have known each other since are schooling ? I want to do this to kill the 9 months waiting time required for spouse visa these days.

2. If the answers to above question is no, then What other option do I have to kill this waiting time ? 

3. Also i need to know that if the answer to above question 1 is NO, then can I apply for 309 provisional visa before marriage? and If Yes, then what rights will my spouse get after landing in Oz with 309 VISA 

4. How long she can stay with me on 309, and how can i convert this 309 to 100 ? 

5. Will I face issue getting her a permanent residency after 2-3 years, due to the fact that visa and immigrations laws are getting stricter day by day ?

6. Also, If I move to australia with my 189 grant in 2013 and apply for citizen ship in 2017/2018, would she also be eligible for citizenship along with me at the same time ?


----------



## neelvashi

ricottapies said:


> Hi all, absolute newbie to the forum until last night when I couldn't sleep and I started looking for possible answers when my spousal visa might get approved. Yes, getting a lot of sleepless nights lately. Would you believe it, I finally found a forum up to date with everything I needed to know just a few days/ weeks away from getting a visa granted. I have been looking everywhere.
> 
> So Neel and Sundari, we are on the same timeline. I logged my application on 1st of June, and they received on the 4th of June. I was given the "final assessment" e-mail on the 19 of October. So, accordingly to the seven months time frame, my visa is already a couple of days late and it isn't sitting well with me. Should I e-mail my case officer, who is Preeti Arora by the way enquiring the update or I was thinking give it until 10 of January.
> 
> Christmas week was really tough to go through, New Year was harder because my birthday falls on the same day, I am a New Year born and being alone on bed and on the phone for hours till it was New Year on my side was just so heartbreaking. Husband had a really difficult time dealing with the distance as well, usually he is the calmer one. Husband came during our festive season a couple of months ago with intentions to take me with him but of course, visa was not granted and he couldn't get more holiday leaves to come down for New Year again since he has used up more than the given leave days with our wedding and honeymoon and coming back for the festivity.
> 
> I am really keeping my fingers crossed. It is starting to get really frustrating, my life is pretty much on a hold right now because there is nothing I can do here if my future is in Australia. I can't accept job offers I am getting, neither can I fully give my all to my work. I am planning to further my studies once I am there and university has been urging me to confirm my seat and classes will commence at the end of February. I really hope I make it in time for that and I certainly hope, husband and I will be together for our one year anniversary in a month's time. I am just getting anxiety attacks and I am so glad for this forum.
> 
> I hope everyone's visa comes in time. I am really sorry about the guy who has been waiting over 365 days for his visa, I wonder how he is pulling through.
> 
> With love and hope


Hello!!

Welcome to the forum! We even seem to have a same CO. I have sending her an email pretty much every fortnight  but receive an exact answers all the time. (7 months and all). So in other words she cant give us any sort of time frame at all. you'd get a reply on a very same day which would disappoint at the end 

ATO is the best way to find out the outcome.

I understand the pain. for me, its been going on for 4 years now. as i was on a bridging visa
for 3.5 years and all that time my wife was in India.(she came over couple of times on a tourist visa)

I am hoping this week would be the end of my battle with immigration. i really hope so.

Keep us updated if you hear any updates 

Neel


----------



## ricottapies

Thank you for the wishes Sundari. I like how you have been comforting everyone with your words, it helps to have people like you in our current dreadful state. Three cheers for you. X


----------



## ricottapies

neelvashi said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Welcome to the forum! We even seem to have a same CO. I have sending her an email pretty much every fortnight  but receive an exact answers all the time. (7 months and all). So in other words she cant give us any sort of time frame at all. you'd get a reply on a very same day which would disappoint at the end
> 
> ATO is the best way to find out the outcome.
> 
> I understand the pain. for me, its been going on for 4 years now. as i was on a bridging visa
> for 3.5 years and all that time my wife was in India.(she came over couple of times on a tourist visa)
> 
> I am hoping this week would be the end of my battle with immigration. i really hope so.
> 
> Keep us updated if you hear any updates
> 
> Neel


What could be our chances of getting our visa granted by this week? At this point, I am so desperate for it, I would do anything and everything as I assume all of you in this forum.


----------



## jagha86

*In what order are applications processed?*

The nature of family migration is such that all cases have an emotional or compassionate element. Consequently, in the interest of fairness, applications are processed within each visa subclass in the order of the date of lodgement.

Note: The date of lodgement is the date an application is received at the immigration office, provided it is a valid application at that date. The migration booklets for each category of visa provide information on how to make a valid application.


----------



## timus17

Hello All,

I am new to this thread, Can someone please help with the below queries. 

i have applied for 189 VISA for my self and parent, I would hopefully get my 189 PR VISA by April/May 2012, fingers crossed. I would be getting married in the month of Nov 2012. We have know each other since last 10 years.

1. Can I apply for spouse permanent visa (i think subclass 100) before marriage on the basis of the fact that we have known each other since are schooling ? I want to do this to kill the 9 months waiting time required for spouse visa these days.

2. If the answers to above question is no, then What other option do I have to kill this waiting time ?

3. Also i need to know that if the answer to above question 1 is NO, then can I apply for 309 provisional visa before marriage? and If Yes, then what rights will my spouse get after landing in Oz with 309 VISA

4. How long she can stay with me on 309, and how can i convert this 309 to 100 ?

5. Will I face issue getting her a permanent residency after 2-3 years, due to the fact that visa and immigrations laws are getting stricter day by day ?

6. Also, If I move to australia with my 189 grant in 2013 and apply for citizen ship in 2017/2018, would she also be eligible for citizenship along with me at the same time ?


----------



## sundari

ricottapies said:


> Thank you for the wishes Sundari. I like how you have been comforting everyone with your words, it helps to have people like you in our current dreadful state. Three cheers for you. X


Hey,

Thanks that's a wonderful compliment.
All the best .
Cheers


----------



## sundari

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this thread, Can someone please help with the below queries.
> 
> i have applied for 189 VISA for my self and parent, I would hopefully get my 189 PR VISA by April/May 2012, fingers crossed. I would be getting married in the month of Nov 2012. We have know each other since last 10 years.
> 
> 1. Can I apply for spouse permanent visa (i think subclass 100) before marriage on the basis of the fact that we have known each other since are schooling ? I want to do this to kill the 9 months waiting time required for spouse visa these days.
> 
> A) when did you apply for your 189 visa?? It's is 12 months standard processing time.
> You cannot apply ]permanent if you are not living together.
> To apply de-facto visa you have to live together , share your expenses,
> Combined utility bills joint bank accounts bla bla you have to submit. If those are available you can definitely go for permanent visa after you got your 189 visa.
> 
> 2. If the answers to above question is no, then What other option do I have to kill this waiting time ?
> B) The best option is if you have organised you wedding and sorted all your wedding dates go for 309 visa not prospective .
> There are 3 conditions to apply 309 visa choose the second clause.
> You have to lodge the visa asap or better keep all documents ready and on the day you got the 189 lodge your partner visa.
> 
> 
> 3. Also i need to know that if the answer to above question 1 is NO, then can I apply for 309 provisional visa before marriage? and If Yes, then what rights will my spouse get after landing in Oz with 309 VISA.
> 
> C) All rights are same. She/ he will get complete work rights. She can stay with you forever.
> 
> 
> 4. How long she can stay with me on 309, and how can i convert this 309 to 100 ?
> 
> D) She will get pr after two years of wedding.
> 
> 5. Will I face issue getting her a permanent residency after 2-3 years, due to the fact that visa and immigrations laws are getting stricter day by day ?
> 
> Dear,
> I cannot predict future but as far as I Know if you have genuine relationship with your partner then they have to grant your partner PR
> 
> 6. Also, If I move to australia with my 189 grant in 2013 and apply for citizen ship in 2017/2018, would she also be eligible for citizenship along with me at the same time ?


If two years of wedding then definitely she gets the PR AND ONE YEAR ON PR she/ he is eligible for citizenship.

Sorry if you find any typo mistakes .
Whether my suggestions make any sense or not. I truly suggest prepare all your documents beforehand and keep ready so that once you got your visa lodge your I partner visa ASAP

ALL THE BEST
cheers,
Sun


----------



## timus17

sundari said:


> If two years of wedding then definitely she gets the PR AND ONE YEAR ON PR she/ he is eligible for citizenship.
> 
> Sorry if you find any typo mistakes .
> Whether my suggestions make any sense or not. I truly suggest prepare all your documents beforehand and keep ready so that once you got your visa lodge your I partner visa ASAP
> 
> ALL THE BEST
> cheers,
> Sun


Thanks Sundari, Your reply definitely makes sense... So as a summary i should apply 309 as soon as i get my 189 visa with the clause that i intend to marry her in near future. Right ?

One more question, What i am thinking is i would apply her visa in June 2013, If Lets suppose i get married in Nov and take her along with me on Tourist visa, will this delay the 309 visa grant ? and I think she needs to leave Oz and return back to validate her 309 visa.


----------



## sundari

timus17 said:


> Thanks Sundari, Your reply definitely makes sense... So as a summary i should apply 309 as soon as i get my 189 visa with the clause that i intend to marry her in near future. Right ?
> 
> One more question, What i am thinking is i would apply her visa in June 2013, If Lets suppose i get married in Nov and take her along with me on Tourist visa, will this delay the 309 visa grant ? and I think she needs to leave Oz and return back to validate her 309 visa.


Hey,

She can validate her visa in NZ also. Apply for multi entry visit visa to Australia .
No need to visit INDIA. 
Cheers,
Sun


----------



## perumal

neelvashi said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Welcome to the forum! We even seem to have a same CO. I have sending her an email pretty much every fortnight  but receive an exact answers all the time. (7 months and all). So in other words she cant give us any sort of time frame at all. you'd get a reply on a very same day which would disappoint at the end
> 
> ATO is the best way to find out the outcome.
> 
> I understand the pain. for me, its been going on for 4 years now. as i was on a bridging visa
> for 3.5 years and all that time my wife was in India.(she came over couple of times on a tourist visa)
> 
> I am hoping this week would be the end of my battle with immigration. i really hope so.
> 
> Keep us updated if you hear any updates
> 
> Neel


hi neel, you are now past the 7months, do they still not give you any information?


----------



## neelvashi

perumal said:


> hi neel, you are now past the 7months, do they still not give you any information?


Hi

All they say is "your application is with sco for a final decision"

One of the lady at ahc told me tht my file would befinalised by the end of december but that didnt
Happen.

Hope to get it by the end of this week!

Regards

Neel


----------



## nkdangar

Hi guys,

I am confused about form 888 requirement as I will be applying 309 soon. Can I get my friends here in Aus to fill the form as they know about our relationship and then get it attested by authorized person? I dont know how does it work. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Janneeyrre

nkdangar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am confused about form 888 requirement as I will be applying 309 soon. Can I get my friends here in Aus to fill the form as they know about our relationship and then get it attested by authorized person? I dont know how does it work. Any suggestions? Thanks.


How would you get your signatures on the last pages?


----------



## nkdangar

Hi Janneeyrre, 

I am in Aus now and coming to India in 3 weeks.


----------



## sundari

nkdangar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am confused about form 888 requirement as I will be applying 309 soon. Can I get my friends here in Aus to fill the form as they know about our relationship and then get it attested by authorized person? I dont know how does it work. Any suggestions? Thanks.




Hi,

There is no confusion.
Please download 888 forms and ask your friend to fill the forms and declare application and sponsor relationship. You can give them all the matter to mention in the form if possible.

Ask them to take it to JP. JP is Jutice of Peace it is free service. If they go to any library or any doctor in Austrlaia it is free of service offered in many places . Ask you friend to sign infront of JP. Jp will sign the form. If someone are visiitng India you can ask them to bring your forms or your friend can post the forms it will take only 5 days if it is speed post. 

or if you have any of your australian friends who are PR's or Citizens of Australia in India take the delcation from them in India itself and Take the attestation from gazetted officer. 
Everything is possible. It is not that complicated process.
All the Best and Good luck

Cheers,


----------



## sundari

nkdangar said:


> Hi Janneeyrre,
> 
> I am in Aus now and coming to India in 3 weeks.


Thats great then you can do it immediately if you are in austrlaia.
Gud luck


----------



## nkdangar

sundari said:


> Thats great then you can do it immediately if you are in austrlaia.
> Gud luck


Thanks for the advise Sundari, actually I am busy preparing all the documents that i would need from my side for my wife's visa application before i leave australia.


----------



## sheraaz82

Hi Kevti85,

Can you please change my SCO date from 01.11.2012 to 05.11.2012 - I just got off the phone with immigration and managed to finally get this date confirmed.
The guys I spoke to (didn't get his name as hard to hear) told me that most application are taking a minimum of 7 months from the time it was lodged and some are taking a bit longer.. There is also a change that the SCO may request additional information if sufficient amount is not sent by the CO.. Hoping this is not the case for anyone.. 
Does anyone have an idea of how many cases the SCO might be processing per day and how many SCO's there are? I know that the department did not close for holiday period - but only for the public holidays which is why visa's were still issued close to new years. Hoping that there is more staff put on now and they push a few more through daily.. fingers crossed! Good luck to everyone - may we all get visa's for our partners soon!


----------



## sheraaz82

Also add note about additional documents requested were: Medicals, PCC, Statement from Applicant Re: Employment/Education background, relationship statements from applicant and sponsors parents.


----------



## perumal

*phone number*

hi,
what is the number to speak to operator or the case officers in aus HC?

can someone pls tell me?

thanks


----------



## sundari

perumal said:


> hi,
> what is the number to speak to operator or the case officers in aus HC?
> 
> can someone pls tell me?
> 
> thanks


Hi ,
I called below toll free number 

· telephone the Global Feedback Unit (toll-free within Australia)
on 133 177

You will definitely get a response from them . I mean I called them and they advised if you exceed your 12 month period then they will escalate with Delhi embassy.
Try your luck.


Cheers,
Sun


----------



## sundari

Hi komal,

Did you get a chance to check your ATO.
Any one has got their ATO updated please share.

It will boost everyone in this forum.

Cheers,
S


----------



## Janneeyrre

sundari said:


> Hi komal,
> 
> Did you get a chance to check your ATO.
> Any one has got their ATO updated please share.
> 
> It will boost everyone in this forum.
> 
> Cheers,
> S


What is an ATO again?


----------



## neelvashi

sundari said:


> Hi komal,
> 
> Did you get a chance to check your ATO.
> Any one has got their ATO updated please share.
> 
> It will boost everyone in this forum.
> 
> Cheers,
> S


Checked it 4 times!! No luck 

What is your DOL?

I cant find your name on the spreadsheet!

Thanks 

Neel


----------



## sheraaz82

Nothing from me either.. Also can i suggest we start tracking who the sco is on each visa when completed? It will give future applicants idea of how many sco's there are and pehaps show pattern.. Also noticed 2 files are approved every 3 days from the cases on the spreadsheet? Pattern?


----------



## nehashah002

Hi everyone,
I am in Perth and for us to get drivers licence here we may require affidavit if the names on our passport and drivers licence from india are not same. It has to be ditto or else you will have to get an affidavit made to verify your drivers licence (requirement of Indian High Commission)
I had to as I had my husband's name as middle initial and his full name on passport.
This affidavit needs to be signed by a public notary. 
Get this done from India before you leave but if you are already here, just to let you know statutory declaration and affidavit is same. If you write the matter on your own and take it to public notary to sign they might not charge as much as they charged me here in Perth.
If you have any queries, drop me a line.


----------



## perumal

*VEVO Check*

Hi Guys,

For those of us in Australia, you can register yourself as an Organisation for Work entitlements in VEVO Immi - Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)

Immi will give us a username and password where we can check the work rights by entering name, dob, passport number.

Immi will ring you to ask why you want the login (just formality), you just say you are opening a small business and want to employ ppl and you want to check the work rights.


----------



## MaSS21

Hello Guys... Could anyone please help me how and where to apply for PCC in India ? I'm in Chennai and I tried googling but couldn't find any proper information. Please help me out...

I want to know how long it takes to get a PCC in India..


----------



## zion180

MaSS21 said:


> Hello Guys... Could anyone please help me how and where to apply for PCC in India ? I'm in Chennai and I tried googling but couldn't find any proper information. Please help me out...
> 
> I want to know how long it takes to get a PCC in India..


are u Indian?


----------



## MaSS21

Yes I am...


----------



## MaSS21

zion180 said:


> are u Indian?



Yes I am...


----------



## zion180

MaSS21 said:


> Yes I am...


so check the passport office.


----------



## MaSS21

zion180 said:


> so check the passport office.


Ok Thanks !! That is the only option left for me...
But I wanted to know the procedures and how long does it take...if anyone have already applied and got PCC from India..


----------



## jagha86

MaSS21 said:


> Hello Guys... Could anyone please help me how and where to apply for PCC in India ? I'm in Chennai and I tried googling but couldn't find any proper information. Please help me out...
> 
> I want to know how long it takes to get a PCC in India..


Apply online in the website ---> passport seva..


----------



## jagha86

MaSS21 said:


> Hello Guys... Could anyone please help me how and where to apply for PCC in India ? I'm in Chennai and I tried googling but couldn't find any proper information. Please help me out...
> 
> I want to know how long it takes to get a PCC in India..


http://www.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/pccOnlineApp First register to have a login ID & Password.. Then apply PCC online & book UR appointment..


----------



## ricottapies

So correct me if I am wrong. The pattern I see here is the DOL doesn't really matter, what matters is when our file was sent for 'final assessment' right? If the lady (can't remember her name) whose case was sent on the 12th of October got her visa granted on the 5th of January, the rest of us on the month of October are really close (read: two weeks or less  ) to get our visa granted? This wait and not knowing what is really happening is killing me. And, are you guys aware if there have been any rejection of visa grant?


----------



## MaSS21

jagha86 said:


> http://www.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/pccOnlineApp First register to have a login ID & Password.. Then apply PCC online & book UR appointment..


Thank you very much Jagha !!


----------



## ricottapies

Hi Jagha86, I looked at your details. Just curious...has your case been sent for final assessment yet? I hope they grant you your visa soon, you have been waiting too long for it, it is starting to seem ridiculous.


----------



## Newborn

MaSS21 said:


> Thank you very much Jagha !!


Hi Mass,

Yes simple. Just register there and with the login credentials, make an appointment and also fill the PDF form and submit it online.

Then visit PSK along with any address proof document mentioned with photocopy, passport and also you 2 photos, in 2 hours you ll be given 

Good luck.


----------



## jagha86

MaSS21 said:


> Thank you very much Jagha !!


No worries mate.. Fill in online application.. It's faster than PDF application.. All the best mate


----------



## jagha86

ricottapies said:


> Hi Jagha86, I looked at your details. Just curious...has your case been sent for final assessment yet? I hope they grant you your visa soon, you have been waiting too long for it, it is starting to seem ridiculous.


Not yet mate.. My file s still with my CO.. Yep morethan a year.. Yep thanks mate..Hoping to get visa soon mate..all the best for u too


----------



## vivv5

Hey Jagga! There must be some complication with your case? Why did they take so long otherwise?


----------



## MaSS21

Newborn said:


> Hi Mass,
> 
> Yes simple. Just register there and with the login credentials, make an appointment and also fill the PDF form and submit it online.
> 
> Then visit PSK along with any address proof document mentioned with photocopy, passport and also you 2 photos, in 2 hours you ll be given
> 
> Good luck.


Great !! Thank you Newborn !! PCC in 2 hours...something which I didn't expect


----------



## Janneeyrre

Newborn said:


> Hi Mass,
> 
> Yes simple. Just register there and with the login credentials, make an appointment and also fill the PDF form and submit it online.
> 
> Then visit PSK along with any address proof document mentioned with photocopy, passport and also you 2 photos, in 2 hours you ll be given
> 
> Good luck.


What is a PSK?


----------



## sundari

neelvashi said:


> Checked it 4 times!! No luck
> 
> What is your DOL?
> 
> I cant find your name on the spreadsheet!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neel



My DOL is 9/5/2012

It's NAV WAITING


----------



## sundari

Janneeyrre said:


> What is a PSK?


Passport Seva Kendra 
Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Janneeyrre

sundari said:


> Passport Seva Kendra
> Correct me if I am wrong


Thanks. Now I know.


----------



## sundari

Hi Kevti,


You are so quiet from many days.
Are you doing well?

Some one yesterday has suggesged a good point.

If it is possible to add a new column SCO name from Grant letter that would be Great.

Any way everyone in this forum are updating their grant date and they will update the Grant person name in SCO name column.

If it is too hard to manage don't bother but it will be useful for the future.

Cheers,


----------



## sundari

jagha86 said:


> Not yet mate.. My file s still with my CO.. Yep morethan a year.. Yep thanks mate..Hoping to get visa soon mate..all the best for u too


Hi Jagha,

Its just a suggestion
Call the below number. They will escalate your case from Australia.
· telephone the Global Feedback Unit (toll-free within Australia)
on 133 177

You will definitely get a response from them . I mean I called them and they advised if you exceed your 12 month period then they will escalate with Delhi embassy.

Try your luck.


----------



## Newborn

Janneeyrre said:


> Thanks. Now I know.


Hey yesterday, I saw your location as India and today you changed it to Australia. Anyway it was nice talking to you.


----------



## sheraaz82

Just a friendly reminder for everyone to keep checking the ATO website and posting back to see if Visa has been granted or not.. Especially for the applications which are due for approval around these coming weeks or overdue.. Link is below if you are not sure where to go..

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

Also - if you ask your CO to email you the grant letter instead of post - you might be able to save a few days on the wait? I requested the same so grant letter will come on email rather then post..
Good luck - may it happen this week!


----------



## kv09

All d best to all who waiting for their grants...may God bless all...


----------



## venkat1987

*Ato*

Hi guys,

I am not sure how you check in ato. Do you have to enter all the details in individual registration. like the address in australia and stuff? please help


----------



## sheraaz82

sundari said:


> Hi,
> Provide valid Information
> Navigate from the link I have provided and click on next and next
> Then
> 1) enter your passport number properly
> 2) India
> 3) Have you ever visited Australia before?*	- visited then yes or else no
> 4) star field indicates the field is mandatory to enter
> Enter your title and only your surname then DOB, sex, then click next
> 5) no, no, no, no
> Click on next
> You should get this message. If your visa is not yet granted. The message you have got is you have not provided the valid information.
> 
> Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: DIAC website. To view the requirements for TFN eligibility, follow this link: TFN eligibility.


Instructions as per Sundari's post above.. Goodluck! ray2:


----------



## sundari

Hi SheraaZ 82,

Have you applied your partner visa from Fiji or India.
Just curious - I have noticed that you r not in Spreadsheet.


----------



## sheraaz82

Hi Sundari, i am in spreadsheet.. Somewhere around kevti and komal! .
I am originally from fiji but have been resident in aust since '89. I married my beautiful wife from punjab last year in july and put application through while i was in India. Hoping to have her with me in melb this month or next! Fingers crossed!


----------



## vivv5

anybody with their timeline more than 7 months here?


----------



## neelvashi

vivv5 said:


> anybody with their timeline more than 7 months here?


Just finished 7 months on 4th.


----------



## vivv5

aww thats sad.. But I am sure you'll get your visa soon. Did you call them up? what reasons did they give. My file was sent to the sco on 5th December even though I was through with my medicals and stuff before October (strange thing :-( )and if it takes more than 2 months for the sco to make a decision on the file, then i am also contemplating its gonna take me more than 7 months to get a visa. sad :'(


----------



## sheraaz82

neelvashi said:


> Just finished 7 months on 4th.


Did you have any complications during the application? Perhaps used tourist visa or sponsor not Aust resident/citizen yet? Wondering if there might be any reason why some applications are being approved quicker then others?


----------



## ricottapies

vivv5 said:


> anybody with their timeline more than 7 months here?


7th months on 4th of January as well.  hopefully a few more days of waiting. We have waited for 7 months, what is a few more days. Fingers crossed its just a few more days.


----------



## neelvashi

sheraaz82 said:


> Did you have any complications during the application? Perhaps used tourist visa or sponsor not Aust resident/citizen yet? Wondering if there might be any reason why some applications are being approved quicker then others?


Nothing at all..

I had pretty much everything ready medical, pcc everything. CO couldnt think of
anything to ask so she asked for my (sponsor's) indian pcc which is weird. it took
about 8-10 days. thats about it. file was sent to SCO on 17/10/12 which i think 
took a long because my CO was on leave in september or october.

I am a permanent resident and married for 4 years now but still they do not
consider it as compassionate enough 

I am so used to this situation though  waited 3.5 years for my PR as well..

i have sent an email to my CO last week but she pretty much has been sending
me the same response that the application is with SCO for final decision. Wouldnt
give me any sort of time frame

Regards,

Neel


----------



## SydneySummons

Hi all, here after a while.season's greetings to all of u.
Jus an update,my case has been queued for final decision on the 2nd of Jan.
Can anybody tell me how long does it take after this for the final visa grant?
Cheers,
S


----------



## neelvashi

vivv5 said:


> aww thats sad.. But I am sure you'll get your visa soon. Did you call them up? what reasons did they give. My file was sent to the sco on 5th December even though I was through with my medicals and stuff before October (strange thing :-( )and if it takes more than 2 months for the sco to make a decision on the file, then i am also contemplating its gonna take me more than 7 months to get a visa. sad :'(


Hi There!

i have been calling them up once a fortnight. but all they say is "your file is with SCO for final decision" and will let us know once the visa is granted. (i knw that  )

It is actually going to be 3 month next week since the file was sent through to SCO.

Keep your fingers crossed though.. as i dont see any strict pattern on approving 
visas. if you see spreadstreet there so many people lodged after me have received
their Visas. 

Regards,

Neel


----------



## sheraaz82

neelvashi said:


> Nothing at all..
> 
> I had pretty much everything ready medical, pcc everything. CO couldnt think of
> anything to ask so she asked for my (sponsor's) indian pcc which is weird. it took
> about 8-10 days. thats about it. file was sent to SCO on 17/10/12 which i think
> took a long because my CO was on leave in september or october.
> 
> I am a permanent resident and married for 4 years now but still they do not
> consider it as compassionate enough
> 
> I am so used to this situation though  waited 3.5 years for my PR as well..
> 
> i have sent an email to my CO last week but she pretty much has been sending
> me the same response that the application is with SCO for final decision. Wouldnt
> give me any sort of time frame
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Neel


Hi Neel, that is just so shocking. Its sad to see so many people waiting for such a long time for their loved ones. I guess more then the wait the hard thing is the lack of information.. I am sure if people were told by their co about their position in the queue it would help us all rest easier instead of waiting each day.. Anyways, all the best to you.. Hope it all comes together for you soon!


----------



## sundari

vivv5 said:


> anybody with their timeline more than 7 months here?


It's exactly 8 months today 

Extremely disappointed.

I have 4 days leave During Australia Day 
I have to spend ll alone without my hubby.


----------



## ravidhanda

My case officer notify me by mail that my file has forwarded to SCO. But he didn't mention the exact date? How would i know the exact date?


----------



## tripti23

sundari said:


> It's exactly 8 months today
> 
> Extremely disappointed.
> 
> I have 4 days leave During Australia Day
> I have to spend ll alone without my hubby.


how long is ur file being sent for final decision ?


----------



## tripti23

*plz help*

hi everyone i loged my fiancee visa application visa subclass 300 almost 7 months ago the lodgement date was 12/06/2012 and my fiancee is here as well in india and we are waiting for the visa so that we can fly together to australia 

we were thinking to do a court marriage and submit the marriage certificate to the case officer and ask them to change my application from subclass 300 to 309 i.e. partner visa . 
my question was will that affect the processing time for the application 
and will that delay the decision ?
the file was sent for final decision on 31/10/2012.
please advise me what should i do 
Should i get married here in india or should i wait and get married there in aus ?:confused[/B][/B][/B]:


----------



## sundari

tripti23 said:


> how long is ur file being sent for final decision ?


My file sent for final decision on OCT 19 2012


----------



## sundari

tripti23 said:


> hi everyone i loged my fiancee visa application visa subclass 300 almost 7 months ago the lodgement date was 12/06/2012 and my fiancee is here as well in india and we are waiting for the visa so that we can fly together to australia
> 
> we were thinking to do a court marriage and submit the marriage certificate to the case officer and ask them to change my application from subclass 300 to 309 i.e. partner visa .
> my question was will that affect the processing time for the application
> and will that delay the decision ?
> the file was sent for final decision on 31/10/2012.
> please advise me what should i do
> Should i get married here in india or should i wait and get married there in aus ?:confused[/B][/B][/B]:


Hi Tripti23,

It's totally up to you to decide.

My sincere advise is to marry here before your Partner leaves. So that with free of cost you can change it to partner visa. Written communication to your CO WIth marriage certificate will do.

Otherwise you have to apply for partner visa again with another $3600 dollars.
I am not sure about it.
I have attached a screenshot from the partner booklet.
Please go through and take decision as required.

All the best

Before you take any step mail your CO about what you are thinking. I think your CO will definitely reply to your query. I was just thinking giving suggestion is very easy but something goes wrong then it will spoil the whole procedure.Because it is ready to take decision state, so they will speed up their process and grant you the visa soon.

Take written advice from CO . which is important.

Sorry yaar I have given you two contradictory suggestions.


----------



## sheraaz82

Any news on ato from komal or kevti?


----------



## jaggijatt

how to apply on ato website? is it safe to do before getting visa letter?


----------



## CanberraSR

Hi All,
This is my first post. I got married on the last week and now in the process of making an application for visa subclass 309. Can you please let me know if 47SP and 40SP are the only forms that need to be filled? I have done some research and still going through the websites to get a complete understanding. Also, it says that 7 months is the approximate time required but looks like some people have been waiting for more than that. Any idea why this happens?
I know these questions are very basic, but at the moment I have no idea about this visa and I am trying to gather as much information as possible.
I hope people who have been waiting for a long time get their visas soon. Good Luck.
Thanks & Regards,


----------



## bh.mit

vivv5 said:


> aww thats sad.. But I am sure you'll get your visa soon. Did you call them up? what reasons did they give. My file was sent to the sco on 5th December even though I was through with my medicals and stuff before October (strange thing :-( )and if it takes more than 2 months for the sco to make a decision on the file, then i am also contemplating its gonna take me more than 7 months to get a visa. sad :'(



No worries. that's what everyone says here in Australia. Ha ha. My partner case already exceeded 7 months. The case was sent to SCO on 21 Nov. Don't know how difficult is it to take a decision for a partner visa. 

Most importantly we have two grown-up sons and one of them already in Australia with me. When I immigrated to Australia one of my sons was in critical stage of his study, so I decided to leave him with his mother in India. Actually, all of us was sponsored by the state Government. But I said to DIAC that they will join me after 2 years(truth) so I don't need their visa now. The biggest mistake one can ever do. Now I am paying extra for their visa as well as waiting ... waiting..for their (AHC's) kindness.

No worries again.... Ha ha ha..


----------



## IndoAus

Hi All,

Here is my experience.

I'v been seeing this forum's posts for one month now and i really want to say thank to all of you for sharing your experience with partner visa 309/100. i got married june 2012 and right away applied for my wife's visitor visa. Before she left india, we applied for Partner Visa as well. ( believe me it won't delay thé normal processing time when your applicant in Australia) and she spend memorable momemts here in Australia with me and went back on time. CO called us in Australia for telephonic interview, which went well, asked additional documents, also posted form Australia( did all PCC and medical in Australia) and i finally noticed her ATO updated today. and i doubled checked it from DIAC as well and profound with DIAC answer that she is on spouse visa now(official email is still awaited). Summery is as follows

Lodgement - July-12
Send to SCO - 29-Oct-12
ATO Updated - 10-Jan-13

All the best to all who are waiting for Visa

if you guys having any question please feel free to ask


----------



## CanberraSR

IndoAus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is my experience.
> 
> I'v been seeing this forum's posts for one month now and i really want to say thank to all of you for sharing your experience with partner visa 309/100. i got married june 2012 and right away applied for my wife's visitor visa. Before she left india, we applied for Partner Visa as well. ( believe me it won't delay thé normal processing time when your applicant in Australia) and she spend memorable momemts here in Australia with me and went back on time. CO called us in Australia for telephonic interview, which went well, asked additional documents, also posted form Australia( did all PCC and medical in Australia) and i finally noticed her ATO updated today. and i doubled checked it from DIAC as well and profound with DIAC answer that she is on spouse visa now(official email is still awaited). Summery is as follows
> 
> Lodgement - July-12
> Send to SCO - 29-Oct-12
> ATO Updated - 10-Jan-13
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting for Visa
> 
> if you guys having any question please let feel free to ask


Heartiest Congratulations.. time to celebrate :clap2:


----------



## zion180

IndoAus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is my experience.
> 
> I'v been seeing this forum's posts for one month now and i really want to say thank to all of you for sharing your experience with partner visa 309/100. i got married june 2012 and right away applied for my wife's visitor visa. Before she left india, we applied for Partner Visa as well. ( believe me it won't delay thé normal processing time when your applicant in Australia) and she spend memorable momemts here in Australia with me and went back on time. CO called us in Australia for telephonic interview, which went well, asked additional documents, also posted form Australia( did all PCC and medical in Australia) and i finally noticed her ATO updated today. and i doubled checked it from DIAC as well and profound with DIAC answer that she is on spouse visa now(official email is still awaited). Summery is as follows
> 
> Lodgement - July-12
> Send to SCO - 29-Oct-12
> ATO Updated - 10-Jan-13
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting for Visa
> 
> if you guys having any question please feel free to ask


 Congratulations i wish you happy life .thank you for sharing this information


----------



## sheraaz82

IndoAus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is my experience.
> 
> I'v been seeing this forum's posts for one month now and i really want to say thank to all of you for sharing your experience with partner visa 309/100. i got married june 2012 and right away applied for my wife's visitor visa. Before she left india, we applied for Partner Visa as well. ( believe me it won't delay thé normal processing time when your applicant in Australia) and she spend memorable momemts here in Australia with me and went back on time. CO called us in Australia for telephonic interview, which went well, asked additional documents, also posted form Australia( did all PCC and medical in Australia) and i finally noticed her ATO updated today. and i doubled checked it from DIAC as well and profound with DIAC answer that she is on spouse visa now(official email is still awaited). Summery is as follows
> 
> Lodgement - July-12
> Send to SCO - 29-Oct-12
> ATO Updated - 10-Jan-13
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting for Visa
> 
> if you guys having any question please feel free to ask


Congrats! Glad to hear someone got Visa!


----------



## kv09

Friends just wanted to share one thing...AHC people granting visa wd in the limit of 8months...after file sent to sco they wait till 80 to 90 days and then they grant visa....so Sundari just count ur days....u Vl get ur ato updated dis week or for net week sure....all the best to all...


----------



## sheraaz82

Hi KV09, is that something you have noticed as a pattern or something you heard from AHC?


----------



## perumal

IndoAus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is my experience.
> 
> I'v been seeing this forum's posts for one month now and i really want to say thank to all of you for sharing your experience with partner visa 309/100. i got married june 2012 and right away applied for my wife's visitor visa. Before she left india, we applied for Partner Visa as well. ( believe me it won't delay thé normal processing time when your applicant in Australia) and she spend memorable momemts here in Australia with me and went back on time. CO called us in Australia for telephonic interview, which went well, asked additional documents, also posted form Australia( did all PCC and medical in Australia) and i finally noticed her ATO updated today. and i doubled checked it from DIAC as well and profound with DIAC answer that she is on spouse visa now(official email is still awaited). Summery is as follows
> 
> Lodgement - July-12
> Send to SCO - 29-Oct-12
> ATO Updated - 10-Jan-13
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting for Visa
> 
> if you guys having any question please feel free to ask


Congrats! if you dont mind can you advice us who your case officer was? the codes are in the file. I dont understand how some case officers have shorter processing time and others longer, does anyone know the answer?


----------



## sundari

kv09 said:


> Friends just wanted to share one thing...AHC people granting visa wd in the limit of 8months...after file sent to sco they wait till 80 to 90 days and then they grant visa....so Sundari just count ur days....u Vl get ur ato updated dis week or for net week sure....all the best to all...


I am lost Kv. I give up today.
really want to cry. Why it is getting delayed I dont understand. Why the standard times are differeent for everyone.
I lost trust in timelines. Its all random no particular order nothing.

Please guys its all frustration nothing related to any particular person..

Honestly from bottom of heart , I am really happy for others who got their visas and atleast they come out of this pain and lonelyness.
Sick of Immigration


----------



## sundari

IndoAus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is my experience.
> 
> I'v been seeing this forum's posts for one month now and i really want to say thank to all of you for sharing your experience with partner visa 309/100. i got married june 2012 and right away applied for my wife's visitor visa. Before she left india, we applied for Partner Visa as well. ( believe me it won't delay thé normal processing time when your applicant in Australia) and she spend memorable momemts here in Australia with me and went back on time. CO called us in Australia for telephonic interview, which went well, asked additional documents, also posted form Australia( did all PCC and medical in Australia) and i finally noticed her ATO updated today. and i doubled checked it from DIAC as well and profound with DIAC answer that she is on spouse visa now(official email is still awaited). Summery is as follows
> 
> Lodgement - July-12
> Send to SCO - 29-Oct-12
> ATO Updated - 10-Jan-13
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting for Visa
> 
> if you guys having any question please feel free to ask



Congratulation
Very happy for you


----------



## Janneeyrre

sundari said:


> I am lost Kv. I give up today.
> really want to cry. Why it is getting delayed I dont understand. Why the standard times are differeent for everyone.
> I lost trust in timelines. Its all random no particular order nothing.
> 
> Please guys its all frustration nothing related to any particular person..
> 
> Honestly from bottom of heart , I am really happy for others who got their visas and atleast they come out of this pain and lonelyness.
> Sick of Immigration


Toughen up girl. Don't lose hope and don't give up.


----------



## ricottapies

sundari said:


> I am lost Kv. I give up today.
> really want to cry. Why it is getting delayed I dont understand. Why the standard times are differeent for everyone.
> I lost trust in timelines. Its all random no particular order nothing.
> 
> Please guys its all frustration nothing related to any particular person..
> 
> Honestly from bottom of heart , I am really happy for others who got their visas and atleast they come out of this pain and lonelyness.
> Sick of Immigration


Hi Sundari! It is so disheartening to read this. Cheer up!


----------



## sheraaz82

sundari said:


> I am lost Kv. I give up today.
> really want to cry. Why it is getting delayed I dont understand. Why the standard times are differeent for everyone.
> I lost trust in timelines. Its all random no particular order nothing.
> 
> Please guys its all frustration nothing related to any particular person..
> 
> Honestly from bottom of heart , I am really happy for others who got their visas and atleast they come out of this pain and lonelyness.
> Sick of Immigration


I feel exactly the same way.. its like getting your hopes up because you see a pattern and start to believe it.. then get let down again.. Every day I check the ATO and as soon as the dreaded message comes up.. my heart falls.. I too feel its random.. perhaps the order a file is sitting in a tray.. where its put after its pulled out to check something etc.. No order.. Having said that - after kv09's note, I went and checked the last 4-5 visa applications that had been approved and all of them were done on the day 90.. So I am wondering if there could be some truth in it.. If only it was from the mouth of immigration.. :ranger:


----------



## ricottapies

Dear all, aside from checking ATO status, you can go to Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Home Page and track your application from there. I have no idea if it is helpful but that could be one way but of course it has been depressive seeing the same status of 'under process' ever since.


----------



## sundari

ricottapies said:


> Dear all, aside from checking ATO status, you can go to Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Home Page and track your application from there. I have no idea if it is helpful but that could be one way but of course it has been depressive seeing the same status of 'under process' ever since.


Sorry yaar.

That is one of the waste site.
It will never get updated even after you got your visa and you got your documents back.
Very inconsistency. I had enough for the day.
I am really exhausted. Thank you guys for all your support.


----------



## Janneeyrre

sundari said:


> Sorry yaar.
> 
> That is one of the waste site.
> It will never get updated even after you got your visa and you got your documents back.
> Very inconsistency. I had enough for the day.
> I am really exhausted. Thank you guys for all your support.


Hey, 
Is the movie "life of pi" better or "Lincoln"? Have you seen any? Can you review either without being a spoiler? 

Ok if that has not distracted you, I want you to calculate the value of pi till 200 digits. 
There is no time limit, but there is a reward.


----------



## sundari

Janneeyrre said:


> Hey,
> Is the movie "life of pi" better or "Lincoln"? Have you seen any? Can you review either without being a spoiler?
> 
> Ok if that has not distracted you, I want you to calculate the value of pi till 200 digits.
> There is no time limit, but there is a reward.


I gotcha and I cheated as well

I googled and the answer is 
3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679821480865132823066470938446095505822317253594081284811174502841027019385211055596446229489549303819

Thanks you for distracting my mind.
I am getting back to normal mode.

Thanks da


----------



## sheraaz82

Sundari, read back onto some of the old pages like 100.. 200 etc.. all the pages have the same frustration as we share at the moment.. but in the end.. some soon after.. got what they were waiting for and aren't on the forum anymore as they are enjoying time with their partners.. All of us who have been posting back and forward across the last 50 or so pages.. will be looked upon in the next 2-6 months.. because we too will be with our partners.. so.. I think... lets make it interesting for someone reading this in 6 months.. and give them some positive things to read about and look forward to! Like the long flight from India to Australia! Or our precious "Ranga" PM!


----------



## kv09

Dnt worry sundari..u Vl b wd ur hubby wd in dis month.m sure..as such after completing 8months I got my visa n after 3 months Wn my file sent to sco my visa granted....


----------



## sundari

kv09 said:


> Dnt worry sundari..u Vl b wd ur hubby wd in dis month.m sure..as such after completing 8months I got my visa n after 3 months Wn my file sent to sco my visa granted....



Thanks KV,

KEVTI has added new columns to the spreadsheet.

Can every one who got their visas pleasevprovide valid information SCO assigned date.
VISA GRANT DATE and the person who granted the VISA I mean Visa officer name in the grant letter.

Thank you all

Thank you soo much kevti you have incorporated my comments in the spreadsheet.

Cheers to kevti for maintaining the spreadsheet and keep it upto date.


----------



## kevti85

sheraaz82 said:


> Any news on ato from komal or kevti?


Hi Sheraaz,

I am checking my ATO everyday but no updates 

Regards,


----------



## kevti85

sundari said:


> Thanks KV,
> 
> KEVTI has added new columns to the spreadsheet.
> 
> Can every one who got their visas pleasevprovide valid information SCO assigned date.
> VISA GRANT DATE and the person who granted the VISA I mean Visa officer name in the grant letter.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Thank you soo much kevti you have incorporated my comments in the spreadsheet.
> 
> Cheers to kevti for maintaining the spreadsheet and keep it upto date.


Thanks Sundari,

I was a bit tied up so cudnt respond earlier,,Good to see you very active and encouraging to all the members here 

I have added new columns to the sheet,, request all to validate the same & provide the missing details to keep this forum going,,
Also since names are not allowed on the forum, request all to PM me the SCO Names from the Grant Letter or the initials of SCO Names so i cn incorporate in the SS.

Any suggestions are invited from anyone & i would try to incorporate them 

Regards,

Kevti


----------



## sundari

sheraaz82 said:


> Sundari, read back onto some of the old pages like 100.. 200 etc.. all the pages have the same frustration as we share at the moment.. but in the end.. some soon after.. got what they were waiting for and aren't on the forum anymore as they are enjoying time with their partners.. All of us who have been posting back and forward across the last 50 or so pages.. will be looked upon in the next 2-6 months.. because we too will be with our partners.. so.. I think... lets make it interesting for someone reading this in 6 months.. and give them some positive things to read about and look forward to! Like the long flight from India to Australia! Or our precious "Ranga" PM!


Thanks yaar,

I have to keep my emotions to myself.
I am pretending to be normal but many things are running back of my mind.

Sometimes it happens in frustration. Its true that this forum and the timelines are very helpful.
But keep in mind No assumptions works, cannot derive anything from those timelines. It will totally disappoint you. So gather the information and keep your personal emotions to yourself .
Help others and wait till your number comes.
Loneliness in Sydney is killing me. After coming back from work feels like no one is there at home looking for you any way thanks everyone for the support.

Truly like you all soo much


----------



## sundari

kevti85 said:


> Thanks Sundari,
> 
> I was a bit tied up so cudnt respond earlier,,Good to see you very active and encouraging to all the members here
> 
> I have added new columns to the sheet,, request all to validate the same & provide the missing details to keep this forum going,,
> Also since names are not allowed on the forum, request all to PM me the SCO Names from the Grant Letter or the initials of SCO Names so i cn incorporate in the SS.
> 
> Any suggestions are invited from anyone & i would try to incorporate them
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Kevti


Hi kevti,

Good to see you active now.

PM IS Personal email right.

Sorry for the obvious question how do we know where to get the PM info I don' t have any idea?

Can you move total number of days, Tourist Visa dates to the end. For me they are least important .

SCO DATE, GRANT DATE, SCO NAME TO BE TOGETHER as they re really important for the users to compare the information.

If it s easy to swap the columns and everyone re comfortable with my suggestion then you can change the columns or else you can leave as is
Thanks,
SUN


----------



## kevti85

sundari said:


> Hi kevti,
> 
> Good to see you active now.
> 
> PM IS Personal email right.
> 
> Sorry for the obvious question how do we the PM info I don' t have any idea?
> 
> Thanks,
> SUN



Hi Sundari,

PM is Private messaging on the forum,,if u click on my user name u get an option to send me a private message  

Regards,


----------



## 309/100

It has been more than 4 months now, and additional documents and medical sent a month ago, but there has been no mail from my CO saying if my file is been forwarded to SCO.

I have called many times on the number displayed on the AHC website, but I could get through the right person who should I speak to. 

Can anyone tell me what is the best number to call on and following options to be selected?

Also, your advices on this is welcomed!!!


----------



## ravidhanda

309/100 said:


> It has been more than 4 months now, and additional documents and medical sent a month ago, but there has been no mail from my CO saying if my file is been forwarded to SCO.
> 
> I have called many times on the number displayed on the AHC website, but I could get through the right person who should I speak to.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the best number to call on and following options to be selected?
> 
> Also, your advices on this is welcomed!!!



Hello mate.. Call to +91 11-41221000... Then select the option 1 & again select 2... U will be connected to operator with 15 minutes...just ask them whether UR case is sent to SCO...


----------



## sundari

kevti85 said:


> Hi Sundari,
> 
> PM is Private messaging on the forum,,if u click on my user name u get an option to send me a private message
> 
> Regards,


Thank you I got it.


----------



## neelvashi

Just a quick question guys!!

If your visa is granted, do we have to add more details than usual on ATO site? Or the msg appears on the same page as before??

I have been trying to check ato today and it keeps on asking more details as of address in
Australia phone number etc.

It happened to me before thougj but only once! But this time its been asking for it each time!!

Any one came across similar situation!?

Please help

Neel


----------



## ricottapies

neelvashi said:


> Just a quick question guys!!
> 
> If your visa is granted, do we have to add more details than usual on ATO site? Or the msg appears on the same page as before??
> 
> I have been trying to check ato today and it keeps on asking more details as of address in
> Australia phone number etc.
> 
> It happened to me before thougj but only once! But this time its been asking for it each time!!
> 
> Any one came across similar situation!?
> 
> Please help
> 
> 
> Neel


Could you have pressed the re-submit button? Because I know that brings you to questions of streets and the ya-dah.


----------



## ayaan

hello ,
m new in dis forum,can anyone fill spreadtime sheet with m detail
D/O/L 06/08/2012 [along with medicals,pcc all forms]
CO allocated 18/10/2012
co code 09
co requested documents like photos,sum other proof of m and m husband relation going on relaed,we submited all papers 15th dec 2012,from dat day we didi not hear any news???m married from last 5 years and having ababy also.


----------



## vivv5

Hey! Kv
We just found out that I got pregnant (my husband is here for a while on vacations) and as per the rules do we have to inform them of the 'news'? Will they ask for more papers? As we r gonna complete our timeline soon?


----------



## neelvashi

ricottapies said:


> Could you have pressed the re-submit button? Because I know that brings you to questions of streets and the ya-dah.


Yes correct!

But even if i fill the all the details like normal! It wud ask to re submit and than other questions!


----------



## sheraaz82

Clear cache and cookies.. Upload sccreenshot?


----------



## neelvashi

sheraaz82 said:


> Clear cache and cookies.. Upload sccreenshot?


Done that!

But same thing happened. Will upload screenshot when i get home tonight


----------



## kv09

vivv5 said:


> Hey! Kv
> We just found out that I got pregnant (my husband is here for a while on vacations) and as per the rules do we have to inform them of the 'news'? Will they ask for more papers? As we r gonna complete our timeline soon?


Hi..act yes u have to inform ur co..but in my case I come to know abt my pregnancy Wn my file sent to sco n that time I thot why to make my case more complicate as m about to get visa in 1-2month..so it's totally up to u..but Wt I suggest u that thr is no need of informing.as U never know if they say u that we will grant u visa after ur delivery..so better to b quit...
Wn ur file sent to sco..


----------



## neelvashi

Ato updated!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank god!!!!!

Dol 04/06/12
Sco. 17/1012
Updated today


----------



## inh7rock

neelvashi said:


> Ato updated!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank god!!!!!
> 
> Dol 04/06/12
> Sco. 17/1012
> Updated today


Congrats neel...
All the very best for ur life in OZ...


----------



## sundari

neelvashi said:


> Ato updated!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank god!!!!!
> 
> Dol 04/06/12
> Sco. 17/1012
> Updated today


Congratulations Neel


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Hi Everyone

My husband rang AHC yesterday and our case has been forwarded to sco and that it will be decided within our 7 months period. One other thing the person said that they are finalising all applications that were lodged prior to July 12. And once they are done, they will start finalising applications lodged July onwards and its decided when a case is lodged not when its gone to sco apparently. Although in many straight forward cases they get decided as and when documents are finalised. So those applicants before July, any day now  Just thought I'll let you know.


----------



## sheraaz82

neelvashi said:


> Ato updated!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank god!!!!!
> 
> Dol 04/06/12
> Sco. 17/1012
> Updated today


Great news!! All the best!


----------



## sheraaz82

My money is on Sundari next!  Good luck! Prediction is Tuesday or Wednesday next week.. :wave:


----------



## Janneeyrre

sheraaz82 said:


> My money is on Sundari next!  Good luck! Prediction is Tuesday or Wednesday next week.. :wave:


I sense a gambler.


----------



## sheraaz82

neelvashi can you please upload the text of what the page should look like when it is approved..


----------



## sundari

Janneeyrre said:


> I sense a gambler.


Helloo

Where is my reward?
I have calculated 200 decimal places for pi??
You have to keep your word dear


----------



## sundari

sheraaz82 said:


> My money is on Sundari next!  Good luck! Prediction is Tuesday or Wednesday next week.. :wave:


Thank you soo much. Lets hope for the Best.

Every one No more bets


----------



## sheraaz82

Janneeyrre said:


> I sense a gambler.


Lol, I have a feeling there is some truth in to 90 day policy.. so far 6 of the last visa's have been done within this period after going to SCO with nothing outside it.. all the rest were given the ok before 90 days.. I am wondering if neelvashi could call Immi CS and find out the *exact date * that the file went to SCO.. I think we might find it was actually 2-3 days earlier? Monday 15th October?? 
My hopes are very high - I can't wait to hear sundari's news next week Wed 16/01/2013 (I pray!), kevti on or before Wed 23/01/2013.. If that happens then we know it works! 
Please guys, don't forget to come back and update before lane: :clap2:


----------



## ricottapies

neelvashi said:


> Ato updated!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank god!!!!!
> 
> Dol 04/06/12
> Sco. 17/1012
> Updated today


This is so exciting! So happy for you guys. Congratulations!


----------



## kv09

neelvashi said:


> Ato updated!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank god!!!!!
> 
> Dol 04/06/12
> Sco. 17/1012
> Updated today


Congrats dear...so all my frends just count ur days...Wn ur file sent to sco n Wn u completed 80 days from d date it sent to sco..then u can expect visa wd in 10-15 days..as they are granting visa from 80 to 90 days..so sundari next is Urs n kevti turn..ok ..all d best to all..


----------



## sundari

kv09 said:


> Congrats dear...so all my frends just count ur days...Wn ur file sent to sco n Wn u completed 80 days from d date it sent to sco..then u can expect visa wd in 10-15 days..as they are granting visa from 80 to 90 days..so sundari next is Urs n kevti turn..ok ..all d best to all..


Hope your words come true.

I wish you all the best for your new family member. Congratulations KV09.
I got it from your conversation with VV.


----------



## kv09

sundari said:


> Hope your words come true.
> 
> I wish you all the best for your new family member. Congratulations KV09.
> I got it from your conversation with VV.


Thanx dear..our new member is yet to arrive in March...waiting eagerly....may u too get good news of visa grant next week...


----------



## neelvashi

Thank you everyone for the wishes!!

Wife will be joining me finally forever from next week 

All the best Sundari and everyone here at this
Forum!

Regards

Neel


----------



## kevti85

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My husband rang AHC yesterday and our case has been forwarded to sco and that it will be decided within our 7 months period. One other thing the person said that they are finalising all applications that were lodged prior to July 12. And once they are done, they will start finalising applications lodged July onwards and its decided when a case is lodged not when its gone to sco apparently. Although in many straight forward cases they get decided as and when documents are finalised. So those applicants before July, any day now  Just thought I'll let you know.


Hi,

Wats ur SCO Assigned date?

Regards,


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Hi everyone, 
Hope my husband gets good news very soon, his DOL was 4th March and I'm 4 months pregnant, hoping he can b back soon, we also have a son and I have to older daughters. The wait is getting harder and harder without him here.


----------



## zion180

GurdeepStacey said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hope my husband gets good news very soon, his DOL was 4th March and I'm 4 months pregnant, hoping he can b back soon, we also have a son and I have to older daughters. The wait is getting harder and harder without him here.


oh god help u this must be hard for u but i wish yr wait will end soon.but why its taking long time for yr husband to have visa specially yr having kids that must be easier .


----------



## ricottapies

Yay! My ATO was updated a few hours ago! I hope to get the visa grant letter soon. All the best for all those who are waiting. 

My timeline: 

Date of lodgement: 4/06/12
CO assigned: 8/08
File sent to SCO: 19/10
ATO updated: 11/01/13

I wouldn't have believe it until I checked it again and again until I was satisfied. I was also on the phone with husband when we found the good news. He still hasn't believed it! 

Sundari and those along my timeline, I am sure your ATO is updated as well. Do check and best wishes!


----------



## GurdeepStacey

zion180 said:


> oh god help u this must be hard for u but i wish yr wait will end soon.but why its taking long time for yr husband to have visa specially yr having kids that must be easier .


Not sure why it's taking longer, I think maybe because they asked for his police clearence and he got one from police station but he needed one from passport office, but it took them almost 6 months just for them to ask for this thing, makes me angry that they not doing their job properly because I also have medical problems and need him here for my son in case I have to go hospital and this was all sent to them but still they choose to take their time.
Don't know, wish I could visit him but I won't be able to travel after I'm 6 months pregnant. Please pray for us


----------



## sundari

ricottapies said:


> Yay! My ATO was updated a few hours ago! I hope to get the visa grant letter soon. All the best for all those who are waiting.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Date of lodgement: 4/06/12
> CO assigned: 8/08
> File sent to SCO: 19/10
> ATO updated: 11/01/13
> 
> I wouldn't have believe it until I checked it again and again until I was satisfied. I was also on the phone with husband when we found the good news. He still hasn't believed it!
> 
> Sundari and those along my timeline, I am sure your ATO is updated as well. Do check and best wishes!


No luck dear.

But really happy for you and hearty congratulations!:clap2:


----------



## perumal

Hi

My wife got the visa.

Visa grant date: 11/01/13

Please update the location: Chennai.

All the best to everyone. Keep the faith, your turn is next.


----------



## perumal

Neel . Congratulations!!! Have a great life!!!


----------



## kevti85

perumal said:


> Neel . Congratulations!!! Have a great life!!!


Hi,

Neel, Perumal & Ricottapies - Congrats & Happy Reunion !!
That makes a hattrick today 

Hope Sundari, me & Komal too make the hattrick nxt week 

Regards,


----------



## vivv5

Hey! Congratulations everyone and thanks kv for your advice... Will keep that in my mind


----------



## sheraaz82

Well done!! So happy for you three! All the best for the future!


----------



## sheraaz82

Is the ato site down?? I get this message..

Server Error in '/' Application.

The resource cannot be found.

Description:*HTTP 404. The resource you are looking for (or one of its dependencies) could have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. *Please review the following URL and make sure that it is spelled correctly.*Requested URL:*/IARWeb/default.aspx


----------



## vun_ti

sheraaz82 said:


> Is the ato site down?? I get this message..
> 
> Server Error in '/' Application.
> 
> The resource cannot be found.
> 
> Description:*HTTP 404. The resource you are looking for (or one of its dependencies) could have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. *Please review the following URL and make sure that it is spelled correctly.*Requested URL:*/IARWeb/default.aspx


Yes its down,

See below link for the maintenance schedule:
System maintenance and issues

Cheers,
Vunti


----------



## vivv5

Hey Vunti,
I noticed even your case was sent to the sco very late in December.. why is that so? any idea?


----------



## vun_ti

vivv5 said:


> Hey Vunti,
> I noticed even your case was sent to the sco very late in December.. why is that so? any idea?


Hey Viv,

Medical clearance took long time about 70 days, after I rang the global health team they forwarded the case and got the medical clearance. That's the reason it took longer to assign the SCO. What's about you? 

Cheers,


----------



## jichupacha

vun_ti said:


> Hey Viv,
> 
> Medical clearance took long time about 70 days, after I rang the global health team they forwarded the case and got the medical clearance. That's the reason it took longer to assign the SCO. What's about you?
> 
> Cheers,


Hi friend, 

Me too sailing in same boat.I was asked to repeat my x ray and I have done so.Its almost a month after second medical,called AHC but of no use.
Can u plz give me global health number previous one not working.


----------



## vun_ti

jichupacha said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Me too sailing in same boat.I was asked to repeat my x ray and I have done so.Its almost a month after second medical,called AHC but of no use.
> Can u plz give me global health number previous one not working.


Hey jichupacha,

You should leave them voice message on the number provided the below links and then they will call you back. I did the same and got a call back from the lady and said she had forwarded the case in the same day.

Contact Us


Cheers,


----------



## ayaan

hello sundari,u r the old menber of this forum,m new in this forun,could u plz help me to assist m ,i loaged application on 07/08/12 [along with pcc and medicals] co assign 18/10/12 co requsted sum more papers which u sent 15/12/12 then till now we cannt heard anything from co...[m married from last 5 years having baby[ 2 year]m applied for 100 subclass can u fill m details in spreadsheet and tell m the estimated time ,thnxxxx


----------



## Janneeyrre

ayaan said:


> hello sundari,u r the old menber of this forum,m new in this forun,could u plz help me to assist m ,i loaged application on 07/08/12 [along with pcc and medicals] co assign 18/10/12 co requsted sum more papers which u sent 15/12/12 then till now we cannt heard anything from co...[m married from last 5 years having baby[ 2 year]m applied for 100 subclass can u fill m details in spreadsheet and tell m the estimated time ,thnxxxx


What?


----------



## vivv5

Hey vunti!
Same story.... Medical clearance took almost two months... 






vun_ti said:


> Hey Viv,
> 
> Medical clearance took long time about 70 days, after I rang the global health team they forwarded the case and got the medical clearance. That's the reason it took longer to assign the SCO. What's about you?
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## sundari

ayaan said:


> hello sundari,u r the old menber of this forum,m new in this forun,could u plz help me to assist m ,i loaged application on 07/08/12 [along with pcc and medicals] co assign 18/10/12 co requsted sum more papers which u sent 15/12/12 then till now we cannt heard anything from co...[m married from last 5 years having baby[ 2 year]m applied for 100 subclass can u fill m details in spreadsheet and tell m the estimated time ,thnxxxx



Hi ayaan,

Welcome to expat.
Though I am senior I am not maintaining the sheet .
Please find below the link to spreadsheet .

http://goo.gl/M05HJ

Hi kevti please update ayaan details in sheet please.

Spreadsheet will give you guidance to analyse your timeline.


----------



## jagha86

neelvashi said:


> Ato updated!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank god!!!!!
> 
> Dol 04/06/12
> Sco. 17/1012
> Updated today


Congrats dear.. Happy for u guys... All the best for UR future guys..


----------



## jagha86

ricottapies said:


> Yay! My ATO was updated a few hours ago! I hope to get the visa grant letter soon. All the best for all those who are waiting.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Date of lodgement: 4/06/12
> CO assigned: 8/08
> File sent to SCO: 19/10
> ATO updated: 11/01/13
> 
> I wouldn't have believe it until I checked it again and again until I was satisfied. I was also on the phone with husband when we found the good news. He still hasn't believed it!
> 
> Sundari and those along my timeline, I am sure your ATO is updated as well. Do check and best wishes!


Congrats mate.. All the best for u guys..


----------



## jagha86

perumal said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife got the visa.
> 
> Visa grant date: 11/01/13
> 
> Please update the location: Chennai.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Keep the faith, your turn is next.


Congrats mate.. All the best..


----------



## ricottapies

Thanks guys for the well wishes. I have a query. I still haven't updated my passport to a machine readerable one since my present passport will only be expiring in 2015. Airline staffs at Tribhuvan International Airport, Nepal, are known to extort money at every opportunity they get and without a visa label on my passport, our fear is that, they will cause us a lot of trouble, they might not even allow me to go pass security. Has anyone experienced this situation firsthand? I am not going to change my passport now, it's just out of question. I know I can ask for a visa label on my passport, I read it takes 15 working days. Any one knows if I can get this done in Nepal itself or I need to send it to AHC, New Delhi? I don't think just the visa grant letter will suffice when you are dealing with opportunist-extortion. Your help will be much appreciated.


----------



## sundari

Hi all,

Great news.
ATO site was down from past two days.
Our status updated,


Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.

I am shocked and checked so many times. It's not a dream.
My hubby is flying and w will be together in a week.
Yahooooooooooo

Thank you for all your support.
May be it was granted on Friday itself but by the time I checked it did not updated the status.

Thank you all for your support. All the best to all other people.

Hi kv, kevti, ricotta, perumal, neel our status updated.

DOL09/05/1979
CO#2
SCO ASSIGNED DATE19/10/2012
Visa grant date 11/01/2013

Once My hubby get the grant letter I will update the SCO name.

Thank you kevti for maintaining the spreadsheet.


----------



## kv09

sundari said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Great news.
> ATO site was down from past two days.
> Our status updated,
> 
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> I am shocked and checked so many times. It's not a dream.
> My hubby is flying and w will be together in a week.
> Yahooooooooooo
> 
> Thank you for all your support.
> May be it was granted on Friday itself but by the time I checked it did not updated the status.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. All the best to all other people.


Congrats..wow...!!! See I told u that u Vl b wd ur hubby dis month...God bless u..
Now kevti it's ur n komals turn...have faith in God..


----------



## sundari

kv09 said:


> Congrats..wow...!!! See I told u that u Vl b wd ur hubby dis month...God bless u..
> Now kevti it's ur n komals turn...have faith in God..


Hey thank you soo much.

Really you guys are very supportive.

I can't believe. Thank god. Big achievement I can sleep well.

Happy Pongal to all.


----------



## ravidhanda

sundari said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Great news.
> ATO site was down from past two days.
> Our status updated,
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> I am shocked and checked so many times. It's not a dream.
> My hubby is flying and w will be together in a week.
> Yahooooooooooo
> 
> Thank you for all your support.
> May be it was granted on Friday itself but by the time I checked it did not updated the status.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. All the best to all other people.
> 
> Hi kv, kevti, ricotta, perumal, neel our status updated.
> 
> DOL09/05/1979
> CO#2
> SCO ASSIGNED DATE19/10/2012
> Visa grant date 11/01/2013
> 
> Once My hubby get the grant letter I will update the SCO name.
> 
> Thank you kevti for maintaining the spreadsheet.


Congrates Dear....
God bless all


----------



## sundari

ravidhanda said:


> Congrates Dear....
> God bless all



Thank you Ravi .

Happy Pongal and wish you all the best

GOD bless you all.


----------



## ricottapies

sundari said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Great news.
> ATO site was down from past two days.
> Our status updated,
> 
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> I am shocked and checked so many times. It's not a dream.
> My hubby is flying and w will be together in a week.
> Yahooooooooooo
> 
> Thank you for all your support.
> May be it was granted on Friday itself but by the time I checked it did not updated the status.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. All the best to all other people.
> 
> Hi kv, kevti, ricotta, perumal, neel our status updated.
> 
> DOL09/05/1979
> CO#2
> SCO ASSIGNED DATE19/10/2012
> Visa grant date 11/01/2013
> 
> Once My hubby get the grant letter I will update the SCO name.
> 
> Thank you kevti for maintaining the spreadsheet.


Finally! Yay!  I am joining hubby next week too. We are so giddish with excitement.


----------



## sundari

ricottapies said:


> Finally! Yay!  I am joining hubby next week too. We are so giddish with excitement.


WOW great and all the Best.

Once thing is sure the SCO has finalised all 4 applications which were sent on Oct 19.


----------



## ayaan

sundari said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Great news.
> ATO site was down from past two days.
> Our status updated,
> 
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> I am shocked and checked so many times. It's not a dream.
> My hubby is flying and w will be together in a week.
> Yahooooooooooo
> 
> Thank you for all your support.
> May be it was granted on Friday itself but by the time I checked it did not updated the status.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. All the best to all other people.
> 
> Hi kv, kevti, ricotta, perumal, neel our status updated.
> 
> DOL09/05/1979
> CO#2
> SCO ASSIGNED DATE19/10/2012
> Visa grant date 11/01/2013
> 
> Once My hubby get the grant letter I will update the SCO name.
> 
> Thank you kevti for maintaining the spreadsheet.


congrates sundari....plz tell us ATO site name,if u knw anysite for visa status...


----------



## Suppy

sundari said:


> WOW great and all the Best.
> 
> Once thing is sure the SCO has finalised all 4 applications which were sent on Oct 19.


Hi Sundari,

Congrats on your ATO being updated!

My DOL : 24/7/2012

I have been following this forum lately and would like to ask a few questions. I was trying to fill in details on the ato site and I come to a page where it says.. you need to enter your Australian address. So what do you have to do in this case as it doesnt allow you to fill in your indian address. How can you exactly know that your visa is granted through the ATO? What does it exactly say? Or if it is not updated,will it not let you go ahead after you fill in the first page which is name and passport number etc and press next... The case officer was assigned somewhere in Oct but I did not come to know as I did not receive any email. hence when i sent an email to AHC they replied back saying that case officer was assigned and had requested for a few docs and asking to submit medicals. Medicals were done on the 11/11/12. Now I do not know who is my case officer and if the file has been forwared to the SCO? 

Thanks


----------



## jagha86

sundari said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Great news.
> ATO site was down from past two days.
> Our status updated,
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> I am shocked and checked so many times. It's not a dream.
> My hubby is flying and w will be together in a week.
> Yahooooooooooo
> 
> Thank you for all your support.
> May be it was granted on Friday itself but by the time I checked it did not updated the status.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. All the best to all other people.
> 
> Hi kv, kevti, ricotta, perumal, neel our status updated.
> 
> DOL09/05/1979
> CO#2
> SCO ASSIGNED DATE19/10/2012
> Visa grant date 11/01/2013
> 
> Once My hubby get the grant letter I will update the SCO name.
> 
> Thank you kevti for maintaining the spreadsheet.


Congrats dear... Happy reunion guys...   all the best..


----------



## vivv5

Congratulations to you Sundari! I always felt sad for you.. now I feel genuinely happy for you and your husband. No couple should stay apart from each other, not only it sucks but it is killing. Lots of love to you and best wishes for wonderful coming time.


----------



## Oshividhu

*My details*

Have been going through these pages for a long time. Thought will post my details too. Dol: 09/07/12. 
Location: new Delhi
Co assigned:21/09/12
Co code: 04
Additional docs requested: medical, pcc, wedding photos, proof of contact( all to be sent after wedding in dec)
Medical done: 01/11/12
Additional docs sent: 14/12/12
Docs received: 20/12/12
File sent for final checking: 27/12/12

Can anyone give me an idea how much time it's gonna take now, it's becoming diff to live without hubby.


----------



## lonelyf90

Hi frends,
Congrats to all those who got their visas this week!
My hubby got a call from my co on 8th and he asked another uae pcc because the previous expired!
N Im gonna snd it tommorow,hopefully he would snd my docs to sco soon
Btw my co is really good he replies quick to ny mails and said my case would b finalised soon jus the que is quiet long


----------



## sundari

ayaan said:


> congrates sundari....plz tell us ATO site name,if u knw anysite for visa status...


Navigate from the link I have provided below and click on next and next 
Then 

https://iar.ato.gov.au/iarweb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

1) enter your passport number properly
2) India
3) Have you ever visited Australia before?* - visited then yes or else no
4) star field indicates the field is mandatory to enter
Enter your title and only your surname then DOB, sex, then click next
5) no, no, no, no
Click on next
You should get this message. If your visa is not yet granted. 
Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: DIAC website. To view the requirements for TFN eligibility, follow this link: TFN eligibility.

Cheers,
All the best


----------



## sundari

Hi Suppy,
Please follow the link below

https://iar.ato.gov.au/iarweb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1
) enter your passport number properly
2) India
3) Have you ever visited Australia before?* - visited then yes or else no
4) star field indicates the field is mandatory to enter
Enter your title and only your surname then DOB, sex, then click next
5) no, no, no, no
Click on next
You should get this message. If your visa is not yet granted. 
Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: DIAC website. To view the requirements for TFN eligibility, follow this link: TFN eligibility.


----------



## sundari

jagha86 said:


> Congrats dear... Happy reunion guys...   all the best..


Thanks Jagha,
I wish you lots of Happiness in near future.
This new Year will bring you lots of Happiness.
All the Best Dear
Cheers,
S


----------



## sundari

vivv5 said:


> Congratulations to you Sundari! I always felt sad for you.. now I feel genuinely happy for you and your husband. No couple should stay apart from each other, not only it sucks but it is killing. Lots of love to you and best wishes for wonderful coming time.


Thanks VIV5.

I wish you all the best.
Heaps of Love to you as well.

Good luck will knock you door soon.

Cheers,
Sun


----------



## sundari

lonelyf90 said:


> Hi frends,
> Congrats to all those who got their visas this week!
> My hubby got a call from my co on 8th and he asked another uae pcc because the previous expired!
> N Im gonna snd it tommorow,hopefully he would snd my docs to sco soon
> Btw my co is really good he replies quick to ny mails and said my case would b finalised soon jus the que is quiet long


Thank you dear.
You wonrt be lonely soon.

I wish all the best,
Cheers
S


----------



## zion180

GurdeepStacey said:


> Not sure why it's taking longer, I think maybe because they asked for his police clearence and he got one from police station but he needed one from passport office, but it took them almost 6 months just for them to ask for this thing, makes me angry that they not doing their job properly because I also have medical problems and need him here for my son in case I have to go hospital and this was all sent to them but still they choose to take their time.
> Don't know, wish I could visit him but I won't be able to travel after I'm 6 months pregnant. Please pray for us


am sorry . have faith am sure soon you will hear good news always be posstive .i will pray for u


----------



## zion180

sundari said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Great news.
> ATO site was down from past two days.
> Our status updated,
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> I am shocked and checked so many times. It's not a dream.
> My hubby is flying and w will be together in a week.
> Yahooooooooooo
> 
> Thank you for all your support.
> May be it was granted on Friday itself but by the time I checked it did not updated the status.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. All the best to all other people.
> 
> Hi kv, kevti, ricotta, perumal, neel our status updated.
> 
> DOL09/05/1979
> CO#2
> SCO ASSIGNED DATE19/10/2012
> Visa grant date 11/01/2013
> 
> Once My hubby get the grant letter I will update the SCO name.
> 
> Thank you kevti for maintaining the spreadsheet.


congrats am so happy for you i hope next will be our turns


----------



## sundari

zion180 said:


> congrats am so happy for you i hope next will be our turns


Thank you Zion.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## sheraaz82

Congrats Sundari.. Thanks for all the advice and wishes. My family and I wish you all the best.


----------



## sundari

sheraaz82 said:


> Congrats Sundari.. Thanks for all the advice and wishes. My family and I wish you all the best.


Thank you Soo much and Wish you Good luck.

We both wish you a Happy Pongal. God bless you with lots of happiness.


----------



## kevti85

sundari said:


> Thank you Soo much and Wish you Good luck.
> 
> We both wish you a Happy Pongal. God bless you with lots of happiness.


Hi Sundari,

Congrats and happy reunion,, god bless u both..
When i chk ato, it always gives me an error that the information provided does not match that held by diac,,it doesnt giv me an error that i dont have relevant visa as u mentioned earlier,,
I am feeding the correct info on ato and hav checked several times,, wl appreciate if u can help me on this

Regards,


----------



## sundari

kevti85 said:


> Hi Sundari,
> 
> Congrats and happy reunion,, god bless u both..
> When i chk ato, it always gives me an error that the information provided does not match that held by diac,,it doesnt giv me an error that i dont have relevant visa as u mentioned earlier,,
> I am feeding the correct info on ato and hav checked several times,, wl appreciate if u can help me on this
> 
> Regards,


Hi Kevti ,

Thank you soo much . My hubby got the grant letter.
and the SCO name i will personal message you.

https://iar.ato.gov.au/iarweb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1
1)Navigate to the page from above link.
2) Click on Next button which is at the bottom roght hand corner.
3) Click on Next button which is at the bottom roght hand corner.
I will attach the document which will guide you


----------



## tripti23

sundari said:


> Navigate from the link I have provided below and click on next and next
> 
> 
> 1) enter your passport number properly
> 2) India
> 3) Have you ever visited Australia before?* - visited then yes or else no
> 4) star field indicates the field is mandatory to enter
> Enter your title and only your surname then DOB, sex, then click next
> 5) no, no, no, no
> Click on next
> You should get this message. If your visa is not yet granted.
> Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: DIAC website. To view the requirements for TFN eligibility, follow this link: TFN eligibility.
> 
> Cheers,
> All the best


hi sundari best of luck for u r future and congratulations for u r reunion 
i also tried to fill the details on ato website but i have a minor confusion if u can sort it out would be much appreciated 
that i do not have a surname on my passport as it only says my given name with space and 'KAUR' so what should i fill in the surname column ?
and and do i need to fill my fiancee details as well or not coz we are not married yet and i applied for the visaa subclass 300 
thanx in advance


----------



## sundari

kevti85 said:


> Hi Sundari,
> 
> Congrats and happy reunion,, god bless u both..
> When i chk ato, it always gives me an error that the information provided does not match that held by diac,,it doesnt giv me an error that i dont have relevant visa as u mentioned earlier,,
> I am feeding the correct info on ato and hav checked several times,, wl appreciate if u can help me on this
> 
> Regards,


Hi kevti,

Please find attached document whcih describes the step by step procedure to login to ATO to check the status.

ALL the best dear.


----------



## sundari

tripti23 said:


> hi sundari best of luck for u r future and congratulations for u r reunion
> i also tried to fill the details on ato website but i have a minor confusion if u can sort it out would be much appreciated
> that i do not have a surname on my passport as it only says my given name with space and 'KAUR' so what should i fill in the surname column ?
> and and do i need to fill my fiancee details as well or not coz we are not married yet and i applied for the visaa subclass 300
> thanx in advance


Thank you Trpti,

I have given step by step procedure see the attachment.

All the best dear.


----------



## rinz

got my grant letter today by email plz update on my spreadsheet.....


----------



## tripti23

sundari said:


> Thank you Trpti,
> 
> I have given step by step procedure see the attachment.
> 
> All the best dear.


dear my problem is still the same what should i fill in the surname field as there is no surname on my paasport ?
and my fiancee has tfn and abn so should i say yes as well to the tfn question?


----------



## sundari

rinz said:


> got my grant letter today by email plz update on my spreadsheet.....


Hey congratulation.
You are soo lucky

ALl the best .


----------



## sundari

tripti23 said:


> dear my problem is still the same what should i fill in the surname field as there is no surname on my paasport ?
> and my fiancee has tfn and abn so should i say yes as well to the tfn question?


Hey dear,

Dont panic. 
so I did not get you.
Have you applied for the visa or have you applied for your partner?

The details of the applicant needs to be filled in not the sponsor.
If the applicant has ABN and TFN then they have to mark it as Yes.

Type in kaur in surname and see. Honestly dear if you don't have the surname try your luck.
I dont have any idea but give kaur in surname and you name in given name and try your luck.
It works and I wish you all the best.

Cheers,
Sun


----------



## rinz

feeling like on cloud 9  
yes i got i my grant letter in just 4 months and 15 days .....very  :dance:


----------



## vivv5

Hey RimZ 
Anything special about your case? Where r u heading to? Many congratulations to you


----------



## rajat_1

Hi,

How will I get to know that the file has been transferred to SCO.


----------



## vivv5

And SUNDARI i have a question for you. I had a different sur name before marriage.. do i have to mention that on my tfn entry page as well?


----------



## vivv5

I also get the same info Kevti! Are we doing it wrong?



kevti85 said:


> Hi Sundari,
> 
> Congrats and happy reunion,, god bless u both..
> When i chk ato, it always gives me an error that the information provided does not match that held by diac,,it doesnt giv me an error that i dont have relevant visa as u mentioned earlier,,
> I am feeding the correct info on ato and hav checked several times,, wl appreciate if u can help me on this
> 
> Regards,


----------



## sheraaz82

I have same issue.. Same error..


----------



## sheraaz82

rinz said:


> feeling like on cloud 9
> yes i got i my grant letter in just 4 months and 15 days .....very  :dance:


You got partner visa or tourist?


----------



## rinz

sheraaz82 said:


> You got partner visa or tourist?


partner visa


----------



## vivv5

where are you going to live in Australia? i noticed you also didn't submit your medicals... 



rinz said:


> partner visa


----------



## rinz

vivv5 said:


> Hey RinZ
> Anything special about your case? Where r u heading to? Many congratulations to you


no nothing special ...... rite now i'will get back to india and will get back after 1 month 2 my husband.... 

thnx for ur wishes


----------



## rinz

vivv5 said:


> where are you going to live in Australia? i noticed you also didn't submit your medicals...


i will be staying in melbourne ...i submitted my medical before only with my application (i did my medical b4 due to my husband was asked to submit my medical for his PR related queries when his file was opened as asked by his case officer in australia)


----------



## vivv5

oh thats good! have a wonderful life ahead


----------



## rinz

vivv5 said:


> oh thats good! have a wonderful life ahead


thnx.....


----------



## zion180

hi ke85 i can see in spreadsheet am in blue as my visa is granted but i don't have visa as yet i wish i could


----------



## kevti85

zion180 said:


> hi ke85 i can see in spreadsheet am in blue as my visa is granted but i don't have visa as yet i wish i could


Corrected,, pls chk again

Regards,


----------



## zion180

kevti85 said:


> Corrected,, pls chk again
> 
> Regards,


thank you i appracite the great job your doing.god blessed you


----------



## sundari

vivv5 said:


> And SUNDARI i have a question for you. I had a different sur name before marriage.. do i have to mention that on my tfn entry page as well?



No need to give your previous sur name.

What ever you have recorded in your application and as per your current passport you have to provide th info

Cheers and all the best


----------



## sundari

kevti85 said:


> Corrected,, pls chk again
> 
> Regards,


Hi kv thank you for updating my info in the spreadsheet.

Did you follow my instructions to check your details.

Because my partner has ten before we get the diff message or so . Am assuming.


----------



## Suppy

Hey guys,

i am getting the same msg on the ATO site : - "the information provided does not match that held by diac" . Everything i am entering is correct but then it comes up with a re-submit button and the next page is to enter your address in Australia. Dont kno wots going on?? Or does it means dat the ATO is still not updated?


----------



## sundari

Suppy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i am getting the same msg on the ATO site : - "the information provided does not match that held by diac" . Everything i am entering is correct but then it comes up with a re-submit button and the next page is to enter your address in Australia. Dont kno wots going on?? Or does it means dat the ATO is still not updated?



There was an upgrade to the site on Weekend.
Something might have went wrong.

That is The reason everyone are getting the same message.

Just wait and see guys.

Good luck


----------



## ayaan

rinz said:


> thnx.....


hello reinz,can u plz update ur details like month of file lodgement,when co assign etc etc,m case is quite similar to u ,i also did m medicals in melbourne for the requirement of m husband case officer for PR,i also did m both PCC there,so plz u update ur dates of lodge the file whwn visa grant ,thnx


----------



## lonelyf90

rinz said:


> i will be staying in melbourne ...i submitted my medical before only with my application (i did my medical b4 due to my husband was asked to submit my medical for his PR related queries when his file was opened as asked by his case officer in australia)


Sooo happy for u, when was your application qued for final decision??


----------



## sheraaz82

I always get that same message..


----------



## inh7rock

sheraaz82 said:


> I always get that same message..


I got the message as " you dont have the relevant visa"
So i think system is working fine....
So try again u will get through..
I tried second time.. First time there was a message " the system is temporarily unavailable"
All the best


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

rinz said:


> thnx.....


HI Rinz,
when was your case send to SCO


----------



## Oshividhu

I called the AHC today, and they told me that the date your file is forwarded for final decision doesn't matter. What matters is just the DOL. They said they r working on June/ July applications right now. Yay!!!!!! Hope to get it soon.


----------



## rinz

ayaan said:


> hello rinz,can u plz update ur details like month of file lodgement,when co assign etc etc,m case is quite similar to u ,i also did m medicals in melbourne for the requirement of m husband case officer for pr,i also did m both pcc there,so plz u update ur dates of lodge the file whwn visa grant ,thnx



dol:30/08/2012
subclass:309 partner visa
i submitted my pcc, medical, marriage and other photos with my husband,australian afp both mine and my husband and all other documents of my husband.... Tax papers,paylips bankstatments....etc...etc...
And also the document why i did my pcc and medical before (that was requested by the australian immigration )
tourist visa applied: 16/10/2012
tourist visa approved: 30/10/2012
arrived australia: 11/11/2012
co assign: 7/11/2012( interviewed on cal for about 20 mins and asked for pcc again from passport office and communication proof)
PAPER SUBMITTED TO CO: FACEBOOK CHATS OF 2 YEARS,SKYPE CHATS OF 6 MONTHS,PCC FROM PASSPORT OFFICE ON 15/11/2012 AND A LETTER SIGNED BY ME ASKED BY CO THAT WHAT I'M SUBMITTING AND WHY I'M LEAVING INDIA TO AUSTRALIA FROM & TO AND THE REASON OF THE COMMUNICATION PROOF FOR NO PHONE BILLS..AND IT WAS SUBMITTED BY MY AGENT
for. Sco : Dont know
grant mail recieved :14/1/2013


----------



## rinz

lonelyf90 said:


> sooo happy for u, when was your application qued for final decision??


 i really don't know as i was here with my husband my agent just called me and mailed me the letter.

May be in december it must have forwarded to sco .....i think so no idea...as i never contacted my co but when he interviewed me he told me that u hav 2 leave the country when ur visa will be granted if ur in australia...as my tourist was approved and i was going to visit my husband....


----------



## rinz

kanchi_maiya said:


> hi rinz,
> when was your case send to sco


sorry no idea it must be in december 1st week


----------



## inh7rock

rinz said:


> sorry no idea it must be in december 1st week


Hello Rinz,
Congrats on ur visa.
Just a quick question where were u when u received ur grant letter?? India or australia??
Did ur co asked u to go offshore or what exactly happened???
Please reply


----------



## rinz

inh7rock said:


> Hello Rinz,
> Congrats on ur visa.
> Just a quick question where were u when u received ur grant letter?? India or australia??
> Did ur co asked u to go offshore or what exactly happened???
> Please reply


THNX FOR UR WISHES...

RIGHT NOW I'M HERE IN AUSTRALIA...WHEN I RECIEVED THE GRANT LETTER MAIL
YES MY CO HAS ASKED ME AS....
(Please respond to this email within 28 days to advise when you will be departing Australia. 

You should provide the following information:

- your intended date of departure from Australia
- your intended destination (city and country)
- how long you intend to depart Australia for)

THIS WAS WRITTEN IN THE LETTER....


----------



## inh7rock

rinz said:


> THNX FOR UR WISHES...
> 
> RIGHT NOW I'M HERE IN AUSTRALIA...
> YES MY CO HAS ASKED ME AS....
> (Please respond to this email within 28 days to advise when you will be departing Australia.
> 
> You should provide the following information:
> 
> - your intended date of departure from Australia
> - your intended destination (city and country)
> - how long you intend to depart Australia for)
> 
> THIS WAS WRITTEN IN THE LETTER....


Okay
Then u got ur grant letter before going offshore????
We got the same email as my wife is here in aus...
But i was surprised how did u get ur grant letter???
We r going to NZ for offshore...


----------



## rinz

inh7rock said:


> Okay
> Then u got ur grant letter before going offshore????
> We got the same email as my wife is here in aus...
> But i was surprised how did u get ur grant letter???
> We r going to NZ for offshore...


u also got visa granted but he just informed to go offshore as per rule it is necessary as u no dat
and congrats on ur wife's visa grant


----------



## inh7rock

rinz said:


> u also got visa granted but he just informed to go offshore as per rule it is necessary as u no dat
> and congrats on ur wife's visa grant


Yea but u know we got email just after 4 months n 15 days.... And in that email it is also written that its not guaranteed that we will get visa nust after going offshore. It can delay due to global timeline and other factors. So my co advised me to book flexible tickets as date changes may b required but as per other expats experience our visa is 100% sure it can get delayed by few days but not too much...
Thanks for ur reply..


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

kevti85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wats ur SCO Assigned date?
> 
> Regards,


Hi Kevti85

I don't know the exact date but I'll assume it to be begining Jan 13. Congrats Sundari and everyone else!!!!! I'm getting really hopeful now


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oshividhu said:


> I called the AHC today, and they told me that the date your file is forwarded for final decision doesn't matter. What matters is just the DOL. They said they r working on June/ July applications right now. Yay!!!!!! Hope to get it soon.


Hi Oshividhu

AHC told the same thing to my husband as well. They go by DOL and not when it goes to senior caseworker. I can't wait to have my husband with me!! Congrats to everyone who've gotten their visas and to those waiting, do not despair!


----------



## missushona

Hi All,

I am new to this forum, I have applied for 309 mid November 2012 and submitted all the required documents with the application. Now my wife is coming to aus on a tourist visa for a period of three month from feb 1 -may1 2013. will this period count for the 309 processing time do they send a medical request request and can they grant the 309 while is here with me??

Please reply.. just missing her badly


----------



## inh7rock

missushona said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I have applied for 309 mid November 2012 and submitted all the required documents with the application. Now my wife is coming to aus on a tourist visa for a period of three month from feb 1 -may1 2013. will this period count for the 309 processing time do they send a medical request request and can they grant the 309 while is here with me??
> 
> Please reply.. just missing her badly


My sincere advice is get her medical done in india once the co is allocated. U r very near to be asked for medicals. My wife came here after her medicals... 
The processing will not delay if she will b in aus..
Once she will b near to finalisation then co will ask her to go offshore and then u can fly to NZ also for 4-5 days like we r doing...
All the very best...


----------



## missushona

inh7rock said:


> My sincere advice is get her medical done in india once the co is allocated. U r very near to be asked for medicals. My wife came here after her medicals...
> The processing will not delay if she will b in aus..
> Once she will b near to finalisation then co will ask her to go offshore and then u can fly to NZ also for 4-5 days like we r doing...
> All the very best...


We have a recieved a confirmation that the file has been received at delhi HC, is that mean the CO has been allocated. or do we receive a seperate email confirmation a CO has been allocated. do u wanna share ur number or something if ur in aus i will call u
or mail me at missushona2013 at gmail


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

missushona said:


> We have a recieved a confirmation that the file has been received at delhi HC, is that mean the CO has been allocated. or do we receive a seperate email confirmation a CO has been allocated. do u wanna share ur number or something if ur in aus i will call u
> or mail me at missushona2013 at gmail


Hi Missushona

It usually takes them 12 weeks to assign you a caseworker. From what you say, I would assume that a caseworker has not been assigned yet. Everyone gets the standard confirmation email to say the the application has been recieved. In my husband's case, our caseworker called him on the 12th week. You can call them to double check though. With regards to her medicals, she should be able to do it in australia itself or she can go
back to India and do it, it's up to your preference. I would do it in Australia only because you save time, if not she'll have to go back and do it then come back. Too much time wastage but it's up to you guys. I'm sure there are much more informed members on here who can advice you properly.


----------



## missushona

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Hi Missushona
> 
> It usually takes them 12 weeks to assign you a caseworker. From what you say, I would assume that a caseworker has not been assigned yet. Everyone gets the standard confirmation email to say the the application has been recieved. In my husband's case, our caseworker called him on the 12th week. You can call them to double check though.


Hi Dhurga Sureshkumar,
Thanks for the reply, Can I ask you what did the case officer ask your husband when he got the call on the 12week.


----------



## sheraaz82

I have a wierd feeling my wifes visa is done also.. the ato website is asking for more address details - so I think we might get something today..


----------



## sundari

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Hi Kevti85
> 
> I don't know the exact date but I'll assume it to be begining Jan 13. Congrats Sundari and everyone else!!!!! I'm getting really hopeful now


Thank you Durga.

All the best for you too

Cheers,
Sun


----------



## jigish

sheraaz82 said:


> I have a wierd feeling my wifes visa is done also.. the ato website is asking for more address details - so I think we might get something today..


I got the same feeling this morning when it didn't give me the "records do not match" error, but now it again gives me the same error.

Seems like it was temp glitch.. but who knows today might be the lucky day.

BTW, am Kevti's husband...


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

missushona said:


> Hi Dhurga Sureshkumar,
> Thanks for the reply, Can I ask you what did the case officer ask your husband when he got the call on the 12week.


Hi 

Basically she introduced herself and asked him what he was going to do in aus when he gets his visa and a summarised version of how we met and told him to get his medicals and pcc done, I had to resign my form as my signature did not match my passport. That was it. We submitted docs requested 22/10/12 and just begining of Jan it got forwarded to senior case officer. In my case, my husband has not come to aus yet and I haven't gone back to see him because of leave issues at work but we decided we will handle the seperation, its very hard but we are coping.


----------



## sheraaz82

jigish said:


> I got the same feeling this morning when it didn't give me the "records do not match" error, but now it again gives me the same error.
> 
> Seems like it was temp glitch.. but who knows today might be the lucky day.
> 
> BTW, am Kevti's husband...


Hi Jigish,

I checked again and its seems to be working with it asking for more address info.. I am hoping its not a glitch because I woke my wife in India to tell her at 5am that I thought she might have Visa.. This could be very bad!  Lets hope today is the day!!


----------



## Oshividhu

missushona said:


> We have a recieved a confirmation that the file has been received at delhi HC, is that mean the CO has been allocated. or do we receive a seperate email confirmation a CO has been allocated. do u wanna share ur number or something if ur in aus i will call u
> or mail me at missushona2013 at gmail


My CO called me, took a telephonic interview, suggested me to change application from PMV to spouse, asked for additional docs, and then emailed me everything too. Thats how I found out that CO has been assigned


----------



## sundari

jigish said:


> I got the same feeling this morning when it didn't give me the "records do not match" error, but now it again gives me the same error.
> 
> Seems like it was temp glitch.. but who knows today might be the lucky day.
> 
> BTW, am Kevti's husband...


Hi Kevti's Jigish,

All the best.
Hope today will be the luckiest day for you guys

Cheers,
Sun


----------



## sundari

sheraaz82 said:


> Hi Jigish,
> 
> I checked again and its seems to be working with it asking for more address info.. I am hoping its not a glitch because I woke my wife in India to tell her at 5am that I thought she might have Visa.. This could be very bad!  Lets hope today is the day!!


Hey Sheraaz if some thing goes wrong you will be trouble.

Just kidding . Hope you ar correct and all the best

I said this to my husband many times but atlast finally go th grant


----------



## jigish

sheraaz82 said:


> Hi Jigish,
> 
> I checked again and its seems to be working with it asking for more address info.. I am hoping its not a glitch because I woke my wife in India to tell her at 5am that I thought she might have Visa.. This could be very bad!  Lets hope today is the day!!


I also got excited in the morning, but it was short-lived, as I got the same error again and I am still getting it.

Try by clicking on exit button first, as that end the session (technical term) and then try from the scratch.


----------



## vivv5

whenever i try TFN entry page, i always get the same message
The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again. 

is this the right message?


----------



## sheraaz82

I used to get that before - but instead of entering my wifes name as Mrs XXXXX, I used Ms instead and that bought a different response? I need to wait to get email from SCO - but another forum member was asked for address details, then received the email from SCO soon after - so fingers crossed..


----------



## sheraaz82

jigish said:


> I also got excited in the morning, but it was short-lived, as I got the same error again and I am still getting it.
> 
> Try by clicking on exit button first, as that end the session (technical term) and then try from the scratch.


My wife has only a first name - no surname, so when I use Mrs *Name*, then it give the error, but when I put Ms *Name*, it seems to ask for the address details.. 

I think I might have become a little too excited too early - no wondering how to bring everyone in my families hopes back down by telling them I made a back call! I think I will have some  family members!


----------



## jigish

sheraaz82 said:


> My wife has only a first name - no surname, so when I use Mrs *Name*, then it give the error, but when I put Ms *Name*, it seems to ask for the address details..
> 
> I think I might have become a little too excited too early - no wondering how to bring everyone in my families hopes back down by telling them I made a back call! I think I will have some  family members!


Good luck with your now-angry wife.. :boxing:

I might have been in same position this morning...


----------



## sheraaz82

jigish said:


> Good luck with your now-angry wife.. :boxing:
> 
> I might have been in same position this morning...


:confused2: I think its more then my wife I need to be worried about now, half the people at my work saw how happy I was and asked me why.. to which I responded with a "my wife got her visa".. now imagine how I need to tell everyone that.. it was an early call.. my bad!

I am sure if will happen soon - I keep telling myself!

What state do you guys live in?


----------



## jigish

sheraaz82 said:


> :confused2: I think its more then my wife I need to be worried about now, half the people at my work saw how happy I was and asked me why.. to which I responded with a "my wife got her visa".. now imagine how I need to tell everyone that.. it was an early call.. my bad!
> 
> I am sure if will happen soon - I keep telling myself!
> 
> What state do you guys live in?


Was in brissy (Go Maroons) for 6 years... now in Melbourne...


----------



## vivv5

Oh if it helps in anyways, I tried with Ms as well and I got the same response. I am +6 months and approaching 7 soon. Really worried about their efficiency


----------



## rajat_1

Hi Friends,


Can anyone tell me, how will I get to know whether my file has been forwarded to SCO.


----------



## kevti85

rajat_1 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me, how will I get to know whether my file has been forwarded to SCO.



Hi Rajat,

Call up AHC & ask the status of ur file,, Also if it has gone to SCO, do ask them the date..

Regards,


----------



## kevti85

*Abt Checking ATO*

Hi People,

There has been a small confusion abt the error thrown while checking ATO fr few days now,,

I have a friend who is associated with the ATO & has confirmed the following:

People who had tfn earlier (have been granted Tourist visa or any other) will get an error that "You dont have relevant visa....."(If Partner visa not granted yet)..This is because the details are already present with DIAC like passport number & all while applied for tourist or any other visa...

People who are applying for visa to Aus for first time & if the visa is nt granted it will gv an error "The information does not match with DIAC" (Assuming that you are providing the correct info) that is because your info is being recorded for the first time & it has no earlier database for the first timers whatsoever until the VISA is granted...


Hope this info helps & reduces the confusion,,PLs take the above info only as a guidance,, It may or may not be true 

Regards,
Kevti


----------



## vivv5

Thanks Kevti!


----------



## vivv5

Anyone got any news today?


----------



## SpouseVisaDelhi

Hi Mate's,

I will be applying Spouse Visa in Delhi, please advise on following

1. Is it recommended to submit medical and PCC when lodging application or should I wait for immigration dept ? 
2. Is form 80 required, as per Immigration Dept checklist, they only if requested by the Department. However, VFS checklist ask for form 80
3. In VFS checklist, they ask for "Details of current professional activity" - what to provide for this
4. From whom to certify documents in India, notary ?
5. From whom to witness form 888 ?
6. In 40SP - Q26 they ask for length of residence proof of Sponsor, what document to provide ?


----------



## radika

hi i applied my 309 visa on 11/06/2012
co 9
sent to sco on 40/11/2012
can anyone tell me wen i can expect my visa
wen i am trying to see in ato it is telling that you do not have a relevant visa to apply for tfn can i know the details for that i already applied for visiting visa and it was xpiried on jan 4th pls can anyone solve my doubts


----------



## UK19

My wife submitted her application on December 18 at VFS Hyderabad. 

Can anyone advise whether she should get her medicals done now and submit it whenever they ask for it. Reason I am asking is somewhere in this forum I read someone took a long time to get their medicals completed. Please advice. 

She already has her PCC ready as it has a 12 month validity. What is the validity period for the medicals?


----------



## inh7rock

UK19 said:


> My wife submitted her application on December 18 at VFS Hyderabad.
> 
> Can anyone advise whether she should get her medicals done now and submit it whenever they ask for it. Reason I am asking is somewhere in this forum I read someone took a long time to get their medicals completed. Please advice.
> 
> She already has her PCC ready as it has a 12 month validity. What is the validity period for the medicals?


U cant get her medicals done without Hap Id and thats the one which will be supplied by your case officer....
So wait for the call or an email from case officer....
Those who are submitting their medicals with the application are the ones who already have their medical exams done for other type of visas.
I tried for my wife's medical to be done without hap id but none of the panel doctor in punjab has done that...


----------



## ayaan

radika said:


> hi i applied my 309 visa on 11/06/2012
> co 9
> sent to sco on 40/11/2012
> can anyone tell me wen i can expect my visa
> wen i am trying to see in ato it is telling that you do not have a relevant visa to apply for tfn can i know the details for that i already applied for visiting visa and it was xpiried on jan 4th pls can anyone solve my doubts


hi,u will get visa in this month jan,i called AHC delhi today,i aplied m 309/100 in august,the operator said m they r finalized june,july application dis month...so u can get visa this month ...best o luck


----------



## ayaan

radika said:


> hi i applied my 309 visa on 11/06/2012
> co 9
> sent to sco on 40/11/2012
> can anyone tell me wen i can expect my visa
> wen i am trying to see in ato it is telling that you do not have a relevant visa to apply for tfn can i know the details for that i already applied for visiting visa and it was xpiried on jan 4th pls can anyone solve my doubts


hi,u will get visa in this month jan,i called AHC delhi today,i aplied m 309/100 in august,the operator said m they r finalized june,july application dis month...so u can get visa this month ...best o luck


----------



## saanvi

Hi everyone,

I applied for my subclass 309 on May 31st 2012, submitted additional documents by October 24th 2012 due to personal reasons. The CO had contacted us saying the application will be further forwarded on Nov 7th 2012 but I am still waiting. It has already been 7 + months since I applied for my visa. Does anyone has any idea how long it would take from the day the application is sent for final decision ?


----------



## jichupacha

Hi friends,

It is a month ,after I was asked to repeat my x rays and panel doctor had told the reports are normal .i was asked to repeat the X-ray since it was not clear .
I called AHC a week back ..they said medicals pending.
Does anyone have any idea , when it is a repeat .why are they taking it so long to finalise ?

Hoping for a positive outcome...still waiting.

" Happy visa "friends........to all who got.......and to us also,who are waiting.....


----------



## ayaan

saanvi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for my subclass 309 on May 31st 2012, submitted additional documents by October 24th 2012 due to personal reasons. The CO had contacted us saying the application will be further forwarded on Nov 7th 2012 but I am still waiting. It has already been 7 + months since I applied for my visa. Does anyone has any idea how long it would take from the day the application is sent for final decision ?


hi saanvi,i hope u will get visa this month,becoz AHC DELHI now finalized the june,july cases,be patience more..


----------



## Oshividhu

saanvi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for my subclass 309 on May 31st 2012, submitted additional documents by October 24th 2012 due to personal reasons. The CO had contacted us saying the application will be further forwarded on Nov 7th 2012 but I am still waiting. It has already been 7 + months since I applied for my visa. Does anyone has any idea how long it would take from the day the application is sent for final decision ?


According to the call centre people of AHC, the date ur application is sent for final checking doesn't matter. What matters is the DOL, and they said they r working on may- July applications right now. So hopefully yours will be decided soon


----------



## missushona

*thank u*



Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Hi
> 
> Basically she introduced herself and asked him what he was going to do in aus when he gets his visa and a summarised version of how we met and told him to get his medicals and pcc done, I had to resign my form as my signature did not match my passport. That was it. We submitted docs requested 22/10/12 and just begining of Jan it got forwarded to senior case officer. In my case, my husband has not come to aus yet and I haven't gone back to see him because of leave issues at work but we decided we will handle the seperation, its very hard but we are coping.


Hi Dhurga Sureshkumar,

My wife is coming on a tourist visa next week and I am excited as... yeah very very hard to handle this seperation period.. I wish everyone gets their visas as soon possible...


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

missushona said:


> Hi Dhurga Sureshkumar,
> 
> My wife is coming on a tourist visa next week and I am excited as... yeah very very hard to handle this seperation period.. I wish everyone gets their visas as soon possible...


Hey

Yep, with AHC now finalising visas for may to july applicants, its good news also the fact that they determine by DOL date as opposed to when it goes to sco, it only seems fair but all in all, I wish everyone the very best and don't despair.


----------



## radika

ayaan said:


> hi,u will get visa in this month jan,i called AHC delhi today,i aplied m 309/100 in august,the operator said m they r finalized june,july application dis month...so u can get visa this month ...best o luck


Thank u so much


----------



## vivv5

Anyone got lucky today?


----------



## successs

"Hey jichupacha",

Did your case is already forwarded to SCO? (Senior Case Officer or Final queue)?


----------



## jichupacha

successs said:


> "Hey jichupacha",
> 
> Did your case is already forwarded to SCO? (Senior Case Officer or Final queue)?


Hi success,

No,since medical is pending. Once it is cleared then only sco is assigned,it's almost a month.still waiting.


----------



## Rajshreerj

successs said:


> "Hey jichupacha",
> 
> Did your case is already forwarded to SCO? (Senior Case Officer or Final queue)?


 hi huys can anyone help me to understand this :

my CO emailed us saying file has been queued for final decision.? so how long does it take for decision approax ? i have seen people writing about SCO? so what is the difference between sending file to SCO or Queued for final decision..can you guys help me out thanks. 
DOL:22/08/2012 .
CO assigned 12/11/12 and interviewed for 15 mins around 
CO asked for doc: medical on 16th /11
medical done : 23/11/12
email received file queued for final decision on 5th/01/2013 we asked for status update.

can anyone explain me ..thanks


----------



## vivv5

Hey!
Since your case is now queued for a final decision, you can expect a decision within 2-3 months. As the pattern on the spreadsheet indicates, after it goes to the sco it takes a file about 90 days to get a decision. So enjoy your last few troublesome months before you get your visa! 
Goodluck


----------



## ricottapies

Would you believe this, after all this waiting and finally getting the visa, I am having the toughest time find an air ticket to Melbourne. So not liking the situation. Is probably due to Australian Open.


----------



## successs

Rajshreerj said:


> hi huys can anyone help me to understand this :
> 
> my CO emailed us saying file has been queued for final decision.? so how long does it take for decision approax ? i have seen people writing about SCO? so what is the difference between sending file to SCO or Queued for final decision..can you guys help me out thanks.
> DOL:22/08/2012 .
> CO assigned 12/11/12 and interviewed for 15 mins around
> CO asked for doc: medical on 16th /11
> medical done : 23/11/12
> email received file queued for final decision on 5th/01/2013 we asked for status update.
> 
> can anyone explain me ..thanks


Hi Rajshreerj,

"Both 'Sending file to SCO' or 'Queued for final decision' are same" to my knowledge.


----------



## venkat1987

*question*

Hi guys,
I have not got any mail saying file has been sent to sco or queued for final decision? How do we know the status? Any help is appreciated. Its been 5 months since we applied

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## ravidhanda

venkat1987 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have not got any mail saying file has been sent to sco or queued for final decision? How do we know the status? Any help is appreciated. Its been 5 months since we applied
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat


Hello mate.. Call to +91 11-41221000... Then select the option 1 & again select 2... U will be connected to operator with 15 minutes...just ask them whether UR case is sent to SCO...


----------



## 309/100

Hi

My visa is under process, and I want to apply for a visit visa.

Can anyone please list out the procedure and docs that I need to send to get a visit visa?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jagha86

hope to get visa soon.. :thumb: all the best guys...:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: looking forward to get more visa today & tomo... ray: ray:


----------



## sheraaz82

jagha86 said:


> hope to get visa soon.. :thumb: all the best guys...:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: looking forward to get more visa today & tomo... ray: ray:


Fingers crossed we hear something soon.. we get closer with each one..


----------



## vivv5

This suspense is killing me!


----------



## UK19

Those who have got a tourist visa or have applied for one can you tell me whether it was your spouse in Australia who provided with documents to show that the applicant will be financially supported? To the question whether you have applied for any other visa in the past 5 years they are asking for a yes or no answer. Can we put "waiting" because we are still waiting for the spouse visa to be granted? Did you type a letter of invitation and any sort of information to suggest to them that the applicant will return back after visa expires?


Do you need to have a health examination done? and police clearance?


thank you


----------



## vivv5

Hey there!
Just to give you an insight on the tourist visa. My husband is a citizen and financially doing well, yet my tourist visa was rejected as they thought I would not return. So you have to show evidence that even though you are married you will still return to your home country. The evidence of being a 'genuine visitor'. Sometimes I really dont know how these guys work!





UK19 said:


> Those who have got a tourist visa or have applied for one can you tell me whether it was your spouse in Australia who provided with documents to show that the applicant will be financially supported? To the question whether you have applied for any other visa in the past 5 years they are asking for a yes or no answer. Can we put "waiting" because we are still waiting for the spouse visa to be granted? Did you type a letter of invitation and any sort of information to suggest to them that the applicant will return back after visa expires?
> 
> 
> Do you need to have a health examination done? and police clearance?
> 
> 
> thank you


----------



## joyrus

Can anyone tell please

My friend recently got married and he want his wife on tourist visa here in Australia,
So which visa he should look for 676, 976 or 679.
which one allow her to stay with her here for longer.

Is that he can apply for his souse visa (889) form australia also, If so then what he have to do for that


----------



## jagha86

any updates..?


----------



## joyrus

Can anyone tell please

My friend recently got married and he want his wife on tourist visa here in Australia,
So which visa he should look for 676, 976 or 679.
which one allow her to stay with her here for longer.

Is that he can apply for his souse visa (889) form australia also, If so then what he have to do for that


----------



## 309/100

Please update the spread sheet

Forward to SCO on 20/12/2012


----------



## UK19

vivv5 said:


> Hey there!
> Just to give you an insight on the tourist visa. My husband is a citizen and financially doing well, yet my tourist visa was rejected as they thought I would not return. So you have to show evidence that even though you are married you will still return to your home country. The evidence of being a 'genuine visitor'. Sometimes I really dont know how these guys work!


oh!! so if I specify that my wife will return once the visa is ready to be granted will they accept that?

btw, are you currently waiting on your spouse visa? when did you apply? have you tried applying again for a tourist visa?


----------



## jagha86

hi Guys.. It is 391 days (1 year& 25 days) since i applied my visa... Waiting waiting & waiting.. hoping to get my visa before this month end... i submitted PCC when i lodged my application ie., 23rd dec 2011.. i guess my PCC should have been expired.. so now will they ask me for New PCC,..?


----------



## vivv5

I am on the spreadsheet and my dol for 309 is 2nd July! Almost touching 7 months timeline now. And no I didnt try again for the travel visa. But my husband had asked an MP in AUstralia about the travel visa and the MP adviced that i should rather wait for my spouse visa because the rules are kinds strict. If your wife has ancestral property on her name, or money , fds or a good paying job, you must mention that on the travel visa file as it shows them that the recepient will return. There has to be a base for the applicant in the home country to return to... like I had none since i quit my job and am completely dependent on my hubby!

Goodluck!



UK19 said:


> oh!! so if I specify that my wife will return once the visa is ready to be granted will they accept that?
> 
> btw, are you currently waiting on your spouse visa? when did you apply? have you tried applying again for a tourist visa?


----------



## vivv5

Why is your case so complicated? There has to be a reason, else its just not justified?



jagha86 said:


> hi Guys.. It is 391 days (1 year& 25 days) since i applied my visa... Waiting waiting & waiting.. hoping to get my visa before this month end... i submitted PCC when i lodged my application ie., 23rd dec 2011.. i guess my PCC should have been expired.. so now will they ask me for New PCC,..?


----------



## vivv5

And also as cruel as it may sound, the AHC people took good 45 days to give me a decision on my travel visa. When it was rejected, I almost went into depression as i was really counting on it. Since then I've always felt like I am living in a suspense serial everyday! lol:ranger:



UK19 said:


> oh!! so if I specify that my wife will return once the visa is ready to be granted will they accept that?
> 
> btw, are you currently waiting on your spouse visa? when did you apply? have you tried applying again for a tourist visa?


----------



## ravidhanda

309/100 said:


> Please update the spread sheet
> 
> Forward to SCO on 20/12/2012


 When we will expect our grant letter??
my SCO is 31-12-12


----------



## GurdeepStacey

jagha86 said:


> hi Guys.. It is 391 days (1 year& 25 days) since i applied my visa... Waiting waiting & waiting.. hoping to get my visa before this month end... i submitted PCC when i lodged my application ie., 23rd dec 2011.. i guess my PCC should have been expired.. so now will they ask me for New PCC,..?


U have to have a valid PCC when they make a decision, u should apply for one and send it in because we r in the same boat and my wife looked on immigration website and it says. Quote

As the department has taken longer than expected to process my application, my police certificate has expired. As there is a cost associated with this, do I need to obtain a new police certificate?
Yes. Police certificates must be current at the time of decision on your visa application. The processing office will advise you if you are required to provide any additional police certificates.

It would be better if u done before they ask because that could also stop the processing of your appliacation


----------



## successs

jagha86 said:


> hi Guys.. It is 391 days (1 year& 25 days) since i applied my visa... Waiting waiting & waiting.. hoping to get my visa before this month end... i submitted PCC when i lodged my application ie., 23rd dec 2011.. i guess my PCC should have been expired.. so now will they ask me for New PCC,..?


Hi jagha86,

Did you ever receive an email saying that your case has been forwarded to SCO or queued for final decision? Did you call AHC and asked the details?


----------



## girlaussie

joyrus said:


> Can anyone tell please
> 
> My friend recently got married and he want his wife on tourist visa here in Australia,
> So which visa he should look for 676, 976 or 679.
> which one allow her to stay with her here for longer.
> 
> Is that he can apply for his souse visa (889) form australia also, If so then what he have to do for that


Hi joyrus,

Best is to apply 'Partner Visa - Offshore' application and after few days try applying Visitor visa as if she go for visitor visa first then chances are she might get rejected. This is only my opinion, others may advise better. 

Best,

Aussie Girl


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

vivv5 said:


> I am on the spreadsheet and my dol for 309 is 2nd July! Almost touching 7 months timeline now. And no I didnt try again for the travel visa. But my husband had asked an MP in AUstralia about the travel visa and the MP adviced that i should rather wait for my spouse visa because the rules are kinds strict. If your wife has ancestral property on her name, or money , fds or a good paying job, you must mention that on the travel visa file as it shows them that the recepient will return. There has to be a base for the applicant in the home country to return to... like I had none since i quit my job and am completely dependent on my hubby!
> 
> Goodluck!


Hi Vivv5

I'm also a July 2nd applicant well my husband is. We are nearing our timelines! Hopefully we get good news this month!!


----------



## imrancrest

Hi , 

Spouse visa seems complicated . So people stay far from each other after marriage for 8 months or so and they might not be granted visitor visa as well . This is ridiculous . How about this way ?

1.Apply for visitor visa and get it first.
2. Apply for offshore spouse visa in home country . 
3. Arrive to Australia in visitor visa 
4 . Exit and reenter Australia when spouse visa is granted .


----------



## 309/100

ravidhanda said:


> When we will expect our grant letter??
> my SCO is 31-12-12


when I was on the call she said that applicants can hear the decision in two months since the file is forward to SCO


----------



## priyankahyd

*visa grant*

:clap2:hi



Finally my visa is granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:juggle::clap2::clap2::clap2:

applied on 28th june 2012
co assigned on 3 sept 2012
sco assigned on 11 oct 2012( lot of confusion no proper response from call center 
finally got this date)

letter for offshore on 12 dec 2012

I reached india on 15th jan 2013

visa granted :clap2: on 16th jan 2013 (checked in ato website it got updated..even though i have prior tfn ....which is unused for many years ...... )


grant letter recieved on 17th jan 2013 Finally!!!!



wish every one good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hope to see many grants soon!!!


thank you


----------



## imrancrest

priyankahyd said:


> :clap2:hi
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my visa is granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:juggle::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> applied on 28th june 2012
> co assigned on 3 sept 2012
> sco assigned on 11 oct 2012( lot of confusion no proper response from call center
> finally got this date)
> 
> letter for offshore on 12 dec 2012
> 
> I reached india on 15th jan 2013
> 
> visa granted :clap2: on 16th jan 2013 (checked in ato website it got updated..even though i have prior tfn ....which is unused for many years ...... )
> 
> 
> grant letter recieved on 17th jan 2013 Finally!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> wish every one good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> hope to see many grants soon!!!
> 
> 
> thank you


Were you on Visit visa while 309 being granted .?


----------



## vivv5

Hey there! 
I noticed you didnt submit your medicals?


Congratulations on the visa grant.. have a good life 




priyankahyd said:


> :clap2:hi
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my visa is granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:juggle::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> applied on 28th june 2012
> co assigned on 3 sept 2012
> sco assigned on 11 oct 2012( lot of confusion no proper response from call center
> finally got this date)
> 
> letter for offshore on 12 dec 2012
> 
> I reached india on 15th jan 2013
> 
> visa granted :clap2: on 16th jan 2013 (checked in ato website it got updated..even though i have prior tfn ....which is unused for many years ...... )
> 
> 
> grant letter recieved on 17th jan 2013 Finally!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> wish every one good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> hope to see many grants soon!!!
> 
> 
> thank you


----------



## jagha86

vivv5 said:


> Why is your case so complicated? There has to be a reason, else its just not justified?


Had few issues like

*CO assigned after 174 days..
*Had a problem when i did medicals.. ( When immi people uploaded my details in their server, they have entered a wrong information < for the passport of country they have entered ICELAND instead of INDIA> ). so i couldn't do medicals...it took a while to clear it..
*Then my CO was on holidays for a while..
*Still my file is with CO only..
Still Waiting Waiting & Waiting..

Dono whats happening mate..hoping to get my visa soon..


----------



## vivv5

is your partner a PR or citizen.. the faults are not from your end and your partner should do something about it... 



jagha86 said:


> Had few issues like
> 
> *CO assigned after 174 days..
> *Had a problem when i did medicals.. ( When immi people uploaded my details in their server, they have entered a wrong information < for the passport of country they have entered ICELAND instead of INDIA> ). so i couldn't do medicals...it took a while to clear it..
> *Then my CO was on holidays for a while..
> *Still my file is with CO only..
> Still Waiting Waiting & Waiting..
> 
> Dono whats happening mate..hoping to get my visa soon..


----------



## jagha86

successs said:


> Hi jagha86,
> 
> Did you ever receive an email saying that your case has been forwarded to SCO or queued for final decision? Did you call AHC and asked the details?


NO Email since august 2012.. Yes i did call them.. All they say is "UR FILE IS WAIT CO ONLY & IT IS IN UNDER PROCESS" ... They have telling me that my will be forward to SCO within next 2 weeks from September 2012.. dono whats happening...


----------



## jagha86

priyankahyd said:


> :clap2:hi
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my visa is granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:juggle::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> applied on 28th june 2012
> co assigned on 3 sept 2012
> sco assigned on 11 oct 2012( lot of confusion no proper response from call center
> finally got this date)
> 
> letter for offshore on 12 dec 2012
> 
> I reached india on 15th jan 2013
> 
> visa granted :clap2: on 16th jan 2013 (checked in ato website it got updated..even though i have prior tfn ....which is unused for many years ...... )
> 
> 
> grant letter recieved on 17th jan 2013 Finally!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> wish every one good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> hope to see many grants soon!!!
> 
> 
> thank you


Congrats MAte... Happy for u guys:clap2::clap2:


----------



## jagha86

vivv5 said:


> is your partner a PR or citizen.. the faults are not from your end and your partner should do something about it...


My Partner is Australian Citizen... when i asked my CO about why is it taking too long.. she said that they are doing some internal check & they are waiting for that..after it is finished my file will be forwarded to SCO & it will be processed ASAP <they have been telling this since September>..


----------



## joyrus

Thanks Aussie Girl,

BUt the thing is that if we have to apply for tourist visa then which visa will be suitable and y the chances of rejections are more, if we apply TV before offshore Partner visa
Thanks
Joy 



girlaussie said:


> Hi joyrus,
> 
> Best is to apply 'Partner Visa - Offshore' application and after few days try applying Visitor visa as if she go for visitor visa first then chances are she might get rejected. This is only my opinion, others may advise better.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Aussie Girl


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Recieved email today saying file is in queue for finàl decision and they processing by dol, my dol is 4/03/12 so hopefully not long at all


----------



## joyrus

@ JAGHA86 is that you stil waiting for ur visa...?

Jagha would you please help me,
If someone have to apply for tourist visa for spouse is it best to apply after filing partner/spouse visa.
If one have to apply for tourist visa then which visa will be suitable 676 or 679 in which we can easily extend her visa till the spouse visa grant


----------



## vivv5

joyrus said:


> @ JAGHA86 is that you stil waiting for ur visa...?
> 
> Jagha would you please help me,
> If someone have to apply for tourist visa for spouse is it best to apply after filing partner/spouse visa.
> If one have to apply for tourist visa then which visa will be suitable 676 or 679 in which we can easily extend her visa till the spouse visa grant



Well, what I think is that it all depends on luck. Our agent guided us that the right thing to do was to first apply for a spouse visa and then the travel visa. After 5 months that we got married and collected all the papers for a decision ready file, we finally filed for my visa 309. A month later for travel visa, which was rejected!!!

So whatever you do, do it very carefully. They take travel visa eligibility separately than a spouse visa and make sure you meet it if you dont wanna get a refusal! goodluck


----------



## vivv5

GurdeepStacey said:


> Recieved email today saying file is in queue for finàl decision and they processing by dol, my dol is 4/03/12 so hopefully not long at all


you are a march applicant Gurdeep! why did they take so long to process your file?


----------



## YehDooriyan

Hi all
im so glad i learnt about this forum. 
I see people sharing their views and experiences about the visas.
Let me explain my situation... 
I got married last month, my husband is a PR, and i am planning to apply for my spouse visa in feb. There are a few proofs relating to our relationship, (we were in a relationship from past 2 years). We dont have any proofs for, "Evidence of the financial aspect of your relationship" except for one proof, that he transferred money to my accnt once, but thats before we got married, can v submit this as proof? All our communication history (call logs, skype logs) are, prior to our wedding, we are planning to submit those, will that be accepted. Im so new to all des, pls do guide me thru..


----------



## GurdeepStacey

vivv5 said:


> you are a march applicant Gurdeep! why did they take so long to process your file?


Not too sure why they taking longer, they asked for my police clearence from India, I done at police station and sent that, but they needed from passport office..the thing is not that they needed this off me, it's just they took so long to ask, about 6 months.


----------



## GurdeepStacey

After they pass New Delhi average processing time, they just refer u to global processing time which is an average of 12 months.


----------



## vivv5

oh i know that! its so scary because then one stops believing in the New delhi timelines and there are some people who are waiting for more than a year.. sigh! anyhow, hope you get your visa soon. 



GurdeepStacey said:


> After they pass New Delhi average processing time, they just refer u to global processing time which is an average of 12 months.


----------



## GurdeepStacey

vivv5 said:


> oh i know that! its so scary because then one stops believing in the New delhi timelines and there are some people who are waiting for more than a year.. sigh! anyhow, hope you get your visa soon.


Thanks, I hope to be with my wife as soon as possible, she is pregnant and need my support. lane:


----------



## vivv5

Aww.. i pray you get your visa soon. did you tell AHC about her pregnancy? I m 6 weeks pregnant too and going through this alone 




GurdeepStacey said:


> Thanks, I hope to be with my wife as soon as possible, she is pregnant and need my support. lane:


----------



## GurdeepStacey

vivv5 said:


> Aww.. i pray you get your visa soon. did you tell AHC about her pregnancy? I m 6 weeks pregnant too and going through this alone


Yes she also been to hospital 3 times and she also have gall stones, she also suffering from depression ad anxiety, she also working to support my application, she has sent doctors letters and letters from the hospital that she is not coping well and needs me there..but still they take their time and she can't come to visit after she six months pregnant. And it's also hard for me because I have no choice I can't help her.


----------



## vivv5

GurdeepStacey said:


> Yes she also been to hospital 3 times and she also have gall stones, she also suffering from depression ad anxiety, she also working to support my application, she has sent doctors letters and letters from the hospital that she is not coping well and needs me there..but still they take their time and she can't come to visit after she six months pregnant. And it's also hard for me because I have no choice I can't help her.


aww thats really sad  but you hang in there! you will get your visa very soon, i have a feeling


----------



## vivv5

Is she a citizen, PR by the way? where does she stay in Australia?


----------



## vivv5

Gee! the dead weekend is here again...


----------



## vivv5

goodluck for the next week guys!


----------



## GurdeepStacey

vivv5 said:


> Is she a citizen, PR by the way? where does she stay in Australia?


Yes she is Australian, she have 2 older daughters, and we have 19month old son together


----------



## lonelyf90

HI friends,
I got mail from my CO and he said that my case is forwarded for final decision, I am glad, BUT......I am still feeling too bad its my hubby's 3rd bday since our marriage and still he is alone and I am too alone! Feeling very very very BAD!! 
I am feeling bad for the rest of the applicants whose situations are more sad than mine!


----------



## vivv5

i have noticed this pattern, people who are waiting for a visa with sponsorers as citizens usually wait for a longer period of time.. funny!



GurdeepStacey said:


> Yes she is Australian, she have 2 older daughters, and we have 19month old son together


----------



## vivv5

Its our first wedding anniversary next month and our honeymoon is also due! Plus I am 6 weeks pregnant and alone... Everyone is going through some or the other thing here on this forum 




lonelyf90 said:


> HI friends,
> I got mail from my CO and he said that my case is forwarded for final decision, I am glad, BUT......I am still feeling too bad its my hubby's 3rd bday since our marriage and still he is alone and I am too alone! Feeling very very very BAD!!
> I am feeling bad for the rest of the applicants whose situations are more sad than mine!


----------



## lonelyf90

vivv5 said:


> Its our first wedding anniversary next month and our honeymoon is also due! Plus I am 6 weeks pregnant and alone... Everyone is going through some or the other thing here on this forum [/QUOT
> I feel really sorry for ur situation, yes, even i felt this pain last year when our second anniversary was all alone in two different corners, trust me it hurts, n its hurts even more knowing that 2 years are gone quick n the third yer is around the corner yet all alone!


----------



## girlaussie

joyrus said:


> Thanks Aussie Girl,
> 
> BUt the thing is that if we have to apply for tourist visa then which visa will be suitable and y the chances of rejections are more, if we apply TV before offshore Partner visa
> Thanks
> Joy


Well I am no expert nor work for High Commission, I can only advise what I learnt through friends/colleagues/this forum. 

It's not advisable to apply for Visit or Tourist Visa before Partner Visa as basically your partner is by default eligible for 'Partner Visa', in few months time or whatever the processing time will be, your Partner eventually have her partner visa sorted. If you apply TV before then you really have to give them very compelling reason why Partner want to go & what are the reasons which force her to get back before 'Partner Visa' grant. 

As far as the type of tourist visa you asked for, then I would say there is a $5000 bond to go with Sponsored Family Visa, in other TV there is no bond, you see your situation and apply for any. 

Best, 

Aussie Girl


----------



## vivv5

What is your DOL?



lonelyf90 said:


> vivv5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its our first wedding anniversary next month and our honeymoon is also due! Plus I am 6 weeks pregnant and alone... Everyone is going through some or the other thing here on this forum [/QUOT
> I feel really sorry for ur situation, yes, even i felt this pain last year when our second anniversary was all alone in two different corners, trust me it hurts, n its hurts even more knowing that 2 years are gone quick n the third yer is around the corner yet all alone!
Click to expand...


----------



## lonelyf90

vivv5 said:


> What is your DOL?
> 
> dol:28th sept 2012


----------



## vivv5

you still have a long way to go! buck up 



lonelyf90 said:


> vivv5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your DOL?
> 
> 
> 
> dol:28th sept 2012
Click to expand...


----------



## lonelyf90

vivv5 said:


> you still have a long way to go! buck up
> 
> a very long way indeed......waiting is not new for me


----------



## vivv5

Trust me.. get busy! join a hobby class or find a job for a dew months.. will keep you going. i cant do anything at the moment because of the nausea and it sucks



lonelyf90 said:


> vivv5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you still have a long way to go! buck up
> 
> 
> 
> a very long way indeed......waiting is not new for me
Click to expand...


----------



## lonelyf90

I was keeping all these days busy with my studies in UAE, but now I have nothing to do, joblessness and that sick feeling of never ending loneliness...I am tired! I give up things...let my Destiny control my lyf!I am helpless!


----------



## vivv5

lonelyf90 said:


> vivv5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you still have a long way to go! buck up
> 
> 
> 
> a very long way indeed......waiting is not new for me
Click to expand...


----------



## priyankahyd

imrancrest said:


> Were you on Visit visa while 309 being granted .?



Yes i am in tourist visa .. .... but visa is granted...after leaving aus


----------



## priyankahyd

vivv5 said:


> Hey there!
> I noticed you didnt submit your medicals?
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the visa grant.. have a good life




I have submitted medicals in month of july .. they asked for combined medicals (tourist and patner visa)


----------



## imrancrest

priyankahyd said:


> Yes i am in tourist visa .. .... but visa is granted...after leaving aus


Could you please shed some light , tips as how you managed to get visitor visa while spouse visa in process . I see some people had their visitor visa rejected . Please advice .


----------



## UK19

priyankahyd said:


> Yes i am in tourist visa .. .... but visa is granted...after leaving aus


could you please tell which visa you applied for? 676 or 679? And for how many months did you state you wanted to stay in australia?

is it true that if you want to stay more than 3 months in australia then only you will need to undergo medical checks?




girlaussie said:


> As far as the type of tourist visa you asked for, then I would say there is a $5000 bond to go with Sponsored Family Visa, in other TV there is no bond, you see your situation and apply for any.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Aussie Girl


I think if you apply for the sponsored family tourisa visa (679) there are more chances they will grant you the visa since you are paying so much in bond and the sponsor will be penalised incase the visa conditions are not met. The 679 visa has to be applied in australia as well. 


Vivv5 could you please tell me which type of tourist visa you had applied for?


Thank you all


----------



## kv09

imrancrest said:


> Could you please shed some light , tips as how you managed to get visitor visa while spouse visa in process . I see some people had their visitor visa rejected . Please advice .


They need a genuine visit of urs. ..you should have a valid reason to come back...as I had applied for spouse visa n then I applied for tourist visa n gave them a reason that I Vl b back to India as my spouse visa Vl get granted then only if I Vl b in India..then after 15days I got my tourist visa.....n after coming back to India after tourist visa wd in 3months I got my spouse Vida granted too...


----------



## UK19

kv09 said:


> They need a genuine visit of urs. ..you should have a valid reason to come back...as I had applied for spouse visa n then I applied for tourist visa n gave them a reason that I Vl b back to India as my spouse visa Vl get granted then only if I Vl b in India..then after 15days I got my tourist visa.....n after coming back to India after tourist visa wd in 3months I got my spouse Vida granted too...


which type of tourist visa did you apply for? how lond did it take for it be granted?


----------



## kv09

UK19 said:


> which type of tourist visa did you apply for? how lond did it take for it be granted?


I applied for 676 ..I think so..I applied on 15 may 2012 n I got it after 15 days 30 may approved


----------



## UK19

kv09 said:


> I applied for 676 ..I think so..I applied on 15 may 2012 n I got it after 15 days 30 may approved


so did you do your medicals in india? when do they ask you to do medicals while the tourist visa is being processed? how long did it take for the medicals? and did you use the same medicals for your spouse visa as well?

what other evidences did you give to show your intent to return to india, other than stating that you will have to return back in order for the spouse visa to be granted?


----------



## joyrus

Thanks Aussie girl,
Well this is the thing in which i was confused about TV to apply fore or after now I am cleared about this, & it should apply after applying spouse visa, otherwise chances of rejections are 110%

Thanks Jagha86 and Aussie Girl

I Know, jagah86 had applied from long time, i know him since I had applied for my wife, Wish him for the grant of visa SOON...God Bless You

BBye




girlaussie said:


> Well I am no expert nor work for High Commission, I can only advise what I learnt through friends/colleagues/this forum.
> 
> It's not advisable to apply for Visit or Tourist Visa before Partner Visa as basically your partner is by default eligible for 'Partner Visa', in few months time or whatever the processing time will be, your Partner eventually have her partner visa sorted. If you apply TV before then you really have to give them very compelling reason why Partner want to go & what are the reasons which force her to get back before 'Partner Visa' grant.
> 
> As far as the type of tourist visa you asked for, then I would say there is a $5000 bond to go with Sponsored Family Visa, in other TV there is no bond, you see your situation and apply for any.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Aussie Girl


----------



## Oshividhu

lonelyf90 said:


> HI friends,
> I got mail from my CO and he said that my case is forwarded for final decision, I am glad, BUT......I am still feeling too bad its my hubby's 3rd bday since our marriage and still he is alone and I am too alone! Feeling very very very BAD!!
> I am feeling bad for the rest of the applicants whose situations are more sad than mine!



Do u mean to say your application has taken 3 years?


----------



## girlaussie

joyrus said:


> Thanks Aussie girl,
> Well this is the thing in which i was confused about TV to apply fore or after now I am cleared about this, & it should apply after applying spouse visa, otherwise chances of rejections are 110%
> 
> Thanks Jagha86 and Aussie Girl
> 
> I Know, jagah86 had applied from long time, i know him since I had applied for my wife, Wish him for the grant of visa SOON...God Bless You
> 
> BBye


You very welcome mate  glad you found that info useful. 

Good luck!!!

Aussie Girl


----------



## vivv5

Sigh! AHC makes me hate weekends.


----------



## Suppy

Hi,

Can anyone pls tell me that if the medicals are sent to Global Health in OZ then how long does it take approx for them to sent the results back to AHC? 

Thanks


----------



## vun_ti

Hey Suppy,

They said its just a matter of couple clicks, I mean it happens electronically and shouldn't take longer but its not consistant in their process. They are processing some applications in couple of days where as In mine as well as Viv's case they took almost 2.5 months. My medical was cleared after I rang them(Global Health). Once they clear the result, AHC gets notified. When did you do your medical? If you think that its been long time, you can contact them and then they will process quickly.

Cheers,
Vunti



Suppy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone pls tell me that if the medicals are sent to Global Health in OZ then how long does it take approx for them to sent the results back to AHC?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jichupacha

vun_ti said:


> Hey Suppy,
> 
> They said its just a matter of couple clicks, I mean it happens electronically and shouldn't take longer but its not consistant in their process. They are processing some applications in couple of days where as In mine as well as Viv's case they took almost 2.5 months. My medical was cleared after I rang them(Global Health). Once they clear the result, AHC gets notified. When did you do your medical? If you think that its been long time, you can contact them and then they will process quickly.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vunti


Hi,
But , how did u contact global health?The number previously available ,presently is not underuse.
Can you please say,how did u contact global health.?
Thanks friend....


----------



## vun_ti

Hello!!

I've contacted the global health number available in the below link. Left voice message and a lady from global health rang me back.

you can leave voice message and then they will ring you back

They don't receive you call directly.

Contact Us

Cheers,



jichupacha said:


> Hi,
> But , how did u contact global health?The number previously available ,presently is not underuse.
> Can you please say,how did u contact global health.?
> Thanks friend....


----------



## jichupacha

vun_ti said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I've contacted the global health number available in the below link. Left voice message and a lady from global health rang me back.
> 
> you can leave voice message and then they will ring you back
> 
> They don't receive you call directly.
> 
> Contact Us
> 
> Cheers,


Hi, 
Thanks for your quick reply friend.I have following doubts.
1.Any particular format for voice message?what are the particulars you are supposed to message.
2.Should I make a call or my husband since he his in Australia does it make any difference?
3.When do they contact us ,once u leave a message?
Have a good day...thanks


----------



## vun_ti

Its better if you husband ring them if he is in Australia. All you need is give your name and your contact humber and then the will ring you back in same day (it happened for me). They are not like ACH new delhi. They will definitely ring you back. Make sure you have the HAP number, dob or even Passport no handy all the time after you ring them.

Good luck for that...

let me know if you have any queries that I can help with

Cheers



jichupacha said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your quick reply friend.I have following doubts.
> 1.Any particular format for voice message?what are the particulars you are supposed to message.
> 2.Should I make a call or my husband since he his in Australia does it make any difference?
> 3.When do they contact us ,once u leave a message?
> Have a good day...thanks


----------



## jichupacha

vun_ti said:


> Its better if you husband ring them if he is in Australia. All you need is give your name and your contact humber and then the will ring you back in same day (it happened for me). They are not like ACH new delhi. They will definitely ring you back. Make sure you have the HAP number, dob or even Passport no handy all the time after you ring them.
> 
> Good luck for that...
> 
> let me know if you have any queries that I can help with
> 
> Cheers


Hi ,
Thank u. Let me try this,tried calling AHC .But could not make anything out of it.

Hoping for best...this time


----------



## ishtpal

vivv5 said:


> i have noticed this pattern, people who are waiting for a visa with sponsorers as citizens usually wait for a longer period of time.. funny!


Hi i am new in this form and i am also married with australian citizen and we r wating from seven months i think AHC take long time to process the file ppl who r sponcered by citizen i email to my co code no 4 and always get replay that file is still under process it is very hard to live without ur patner it is getting harder and harder day by day


----------



## lonelyf90

ishtpal said:


> Hi i am new in this form and i am also married with australian citizen and we r wating from seven months i think AHC take long time to process the file ppl who r sponcered by citizen i email to my co code no 4 and always get replay that file is still under process it is very hard to live without ur patner it is getting harder and harder day by day


Is that really true??:-o 
I am scared ma husband is a citizen, and I cant afford to stay away from him for more den 7 mnths...is there anyone else who.is a citizen sponsor n is delayed for the spouse visa????


----------



## lonelyf90

Is there anyone in here who's sponsor is a citizen and have completed their 7 months wait and still waiting?' I mean does this affect the visa process,but, I know a family applied for 100 subclass with a kid and they got it within 5 months so quick recently


----------



## anon.

Hi jigupacha

I am going through the same issue. My partner had to undergo further medical checks and the medical clearance is pending since a month and a half. 
AHC keeps repeating the same story.

Lodged file 7.5 months ago.

Frustrating!!


----------



## ishtpal

Is ur husband is australian born citizen i mean aussie because i think AHC only take long time to process if the sponcer is aussie they go through very deep investigation .one of my friend recieve his visa in three months as they both r indian hope fully u will get ur visa in the seven month time frame


----------



## vivv5

Hey! 
My husband is also a citizen and I am nearing my time period of 7 months. I noticed a few other people who are married to australian citizens and they are waiting for almost a year! I am worried what if I have to wait for more than 7 months.. Its been so hard already.


----------



## vivv5

ishtpal said:


> Hi i am new in this form and i am also married with australian citizen and we r wating from seven months i think AHC take long time to process the file ppl who r sponcered by citizen i email to my co code no 4 and always get replay that file is still under process it is very hard to live without ur patner it is getting harder and harder day by day


Why have they delayed your file? Did you email them? Is your file with the senior case officer? when did you lodge your case?


----------



## ishtpal

No my file is still with co she say that she cannot give me proper time when she will forward it to sco i dont know the reason of this delay date of loadgement is 14 june 2012


----------



## vivv5

ishtpal said:


> No my file is still with co she say that she cannot give me proper time when she will forward it to sco i dont know the reason of this delay date of loadgement is 14 july 2012


oh you should have asked them what the issue is  i hope u get ur visa soon


----------



## ishtpal

I am not sure that i can ask them about the delay .will they give me the reason of delay ? did they ask u any additional doccuments or interview ?


----------



## k_karthik78

Any good news on friday?....


----------



## k_karthik78

lonelyf90 said:


> HI friends,
> I got mail from my CO and he said that my case is forwarded for final decision, I am glad, BUT......I am still feeling too bad its my hubby's 3rd bday since our marriage and still he is alone and I am too alone! Feeling very very very BAD!!
> I am feeling bad for the rest of the applicants whose situations are more sad than mine!


Hi ,

Just wanted to check whether ur waiting for 3years after ur case has been sent for final decision?


----------



## ishtpal

No seven month mantra is complete not three years . And my file is still with co not forward to sco yet really it is getting very hard


----------



## vivv5

Sure you can ask them what the delay is about. You have paid them service charges and its their duty to tell you whats wrong


----------



## vivv5

my file was sent case ready and the CO only asked for pcc and medicals. you can refer to the spreadsheet for everyone's details.



ishtpal said:


> I am not sure that i can ask them about the delay .will they give me the reason of delay ? did they ask u any additional doccuments or interview ?


----------



## ishtpal

I did email to my case officer regarding my file that when my file wil forward to sco she replay in less then ten mim that she will let me know when their will be any change in my status .Dont know what is going on at ahc .when i do skype with my wife she start crying it is very hard for both of us


----------



## Suppy

vun_ti said:


> Hey Suppy,
> 
> They said its just a matter of couple clicks, I mean it happens electronically and shouldn't take longer but its not consistant in their process. They are processing some applications in couple of days where as In mine as well as Viv's case they took almost 2.5 months. My medical was cleared after I rang them(Global Health). Once they clear the result, AHC gets notified. When did you do your medical? If you think that its been long time, you can contact them and then they will process quickly.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vunti


Hi Vunti,

Thanks for the info  AHC informed me that my medicals were send to global health on the 21/12/13. Its been 1 month now... I am still waiting  I will get my husband to ring them on Mon and lets c what they say....

Cheers
Suppy


----------



## SydneySummons

Hi Fistu,

hw have u been? long time..since i hrd frm u....how is ur case progressing?
any update from ur CO etc?

pls let me knw....da wait is killing now! 

S


----------



## RockMeOn

lonelyf90 said:


> Is that really true??:-o
> I am scared ma husband is a citizen, and I cant afford to stay away from him for more den 7 mnths...is there anyone else who.is a citizen sponsor n is delayed for the spouse visa????


This doesn't make sense, why would they take longer if your sponsor is Aus Citizen? I sponsored my wife last year and her visa was granted within 6 months. So relax guys, this theory is entirely wrong. 

Cheers,
R


----------



## 309/100

jagha86 said:


> NO Email since august 2012.. Yes i did call them.. All they say is "UR FILE IS WAIT CO ONLY & IT IS IN UNDER PROCESS" ... They have telling me that my will be forward to SCO within next 2 weeks from September 2012.. dono whats happening...


I don't know if you will do this. if you do this, you will get your visa in a month time as your case has already crossed the seven month processing time.

Ask your partner to meet with his local MP. Don't think the MPs are like Indian MPs, they available all day for public in their office. If your partner is able to meet with him and explain to him about that the visa was logged an year ago and there has been no improvement or update.

The MP will get hold of AHC and speed up the process. This has worked before. Until you do this, your status will be 'still with CO' for ever.

*"Don't ask Don't get"!!! The Australian famous say!!!!!*


----------



## jagha86

309/100 said:


> I don't know if you will do this. if you do this, you will get your visa in a month time as your case has already crossed the seven month processing time.
> 
> Ask your partner to meet with his local MP. Don't think the MPs are like Indian MPs, they available all day for public in their office. If your partner is able to meet with him and explain to him about that the visa was logged an year ago and there has been no improvement or update.
> 
> The MP will get hold of AHC and speed up the process. This has worked before. Until you do this, your status will be 'still with CO' for ever.
> 
> *"Don't ask Don't get"!!! The Australian famous say!!!!!*


Ofcourse i wll mate..!!!! ill tell my partner to meet the local MP before this weekend.. hope this time it works.. Thnk u mate.. ill let u know whats happening... Do u think that i have to do medicals again..?


----------



## jagha86

HI Guys good morning.. hope more people get visa today & the rest of the days in this week.... :ranger: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## GurdeepStacey

ishtpal said:


> I did email to my case officer regarding my file that when my file wil forward to sco she replay in less then ten mim that she will let me know when their will be any change in my status .Dont know what is going on at ahc .when i do skype with my wife she start crying it is very hard for both of us


Is your wife an Australian citizen?


----------



## ishtpal

Yes bro she is australian citizen ausse. and i think ur wife is also australian citizen ?


----------



## 309/100

jagha86 said:


> Ofcourse i wll mate..!!!! ill tell my partner to meet the local MP before this weekend.. hope this time it works.. Thnk u mate.. ill let u know whats happening... Do u think that i have to do medicals again..?


don't worry about the medical or PCC.

lets us see what is holding your file!!!


----------



## MaSS21

Hello Guys... I had lodged my visa by mid of November... One of my friend in Australia said that its the wrong time to lodge visa as all CO and SCO would not be available until Feb... I was in an impression that the visa is being processed in New Delhi... But my friend said it also depends on parallel COs in Aus too... 
I was told that I can expect my visa only by or after June..  

Is that true friends ??


----------



## Janneeyrre

MaSS21 said:


> Hello Guys... I had lodged my visa by mid of November... One of my friend in Australia said that its the wrong time to lodge visa as all CO and SCO would not be available until Feb... I was in an impression that the visa is being processed in New Delhi... But my friend said it also depends on parallel COs in Aus too...
> I was told that I can expect my visa only by or after June..
> 
> Is that true friends ??


What visa are you applying for?


----------



## MaSS21

Janneeyrre said:


> What visa are you applying for?


Its Spouse Visa.. my partner holds PR...


----------



## ishtpal

Can any of u guys tell me that AHC can reject parner visa?


----------



## anon.

Just called Global Health regarding 'medical clearance' which is pending since almost two months and the lady tells me that they aren't taking any more calls from the clients. She told me that I need to get my case officer to inquire on my behalf.

Has anyone else been successful with Global Health lately?


----------



## Oshividhu

MaSS21 said:


> Hello Guys... I had lodged my visa by mid of November... One of my friend in Australia said that its the wrong time to lodge visa as all CO and SCO would not be available until Feb... I was in an impression that the visa is being processed in New Delhi... But my friend said it also depends on parallel COs in Aus too...
> I was told that I can expect my visa only by or after June..
> 
> Is that true friends ??


Well..some of the information you have got is correct and some isn't. Firstly the incorrect infor: The CO's and SCO's are available even during this time. In fact, I have been in touch with my CO over the christmas break. 

Second: the correct info: Yes, if you applied in Nov, you would except to get it by june only, since the processing time is around 7 months. I applied in July, and I am still waiting Hope to get it soon now.


----------



## kv09

ishtpal said:


> Can any of u guys tell me that AHC can reject parner visa?


Yes dear they can reject spouse visa if they have any doubt ..but I dint hear any of the spouse visa rejected...when u know that your relationship is genuine then why to worry...b positive...
U will get your visa soon..Wn your FIle sent to sco...


----------



## vivv5

The person who wrote about taking help from an MP- My husband met up with an MP and the MP told him that 7 months processing time period is not a fixed time period. The global time period is 1 year and in some cases more. Also, the MPs can't help with processing time as they know the AHC people have to do their job. All they can do is fix up an issue, if they think was an issue.


----------



## jigish

vivv5 said:


> The person who wrote about taking help from an MP- My husband met up with an MP and the MP told him that 7 months processing time period is not a fixed time period. The global time period is 1 year and in some cases more. Also, the MPs can't help with processing time as they know the AHC people have to do their job. All they can do is fix up an issue, if they think was an issue.


This is correct.. I mailed immigration minister himself, for an issue that affected my PR (subclass 885) application and all the computing applicants at the time and I got satisfactory response from him that they are in fact discussing to resolve the issue.

But waiting for more than the period mentioned beforehand, is not an issue by definition, so I doubt they would consider this an issue at all. However, couple of cases that I have seen here can definitely go for it as it is more than 1 year.


----------



## ishtpal

My file is still with co. she sent me an email that i will be informed if their will be any change in my status .


----------



## jagha86

vivv5 said:


> The person who wrote about taking help from an MP- My husband met up with an MP and the MP told him that 7 months processing time period is not a fixed time period. The global time period is 1 year and in some cases more. Also, the MPs can't help with processing time as they know the AHC people have to do their job. All they can do is fix up an issue, if they think was an issue.


Yep.. global time is 1 year..it been 1 YEAR 29 DAYS (395 Days)   since i applied my visa dear.. so this method helps me.. ill let u know whts happening...


----------



## ishtpal

jagha86 said:


> Yep.. global time is 1 year..it been 1 YEAR 29 DAYS (395 Days)   since i applied my visa dear.. so this method helps me.. ill let u know whts happening...


is ur case was complicated did ahc ask u for more proof any interview?


----------



## jagha86

ishtpal said:


> is ur case was complicated did ahc ask u for more proof any interview?


they called me on july 14th 2011.. i had a phone interview & they asked me some extra documents.. i submitted it on august itself mate.. still my file is with my CO only..i asked them the reason of delay.. they said me that they did a internal check & they are waiting for 1 more result..so after they receive that they will forward my file to CO.. From the month of september they are telling me this.. everytime when i call them, they say that UR FILE WILL BE FORWARD TO SCO WITHIN TWO WEEKS & WILL BE PROCESSED SOON..


----------



## MaSS21

Oshividhu said:


> Well..some of the information you have got is correct and some isn't. Firstly the incorrect infor: The CO's and SCO's are available even during this time. In fact, I have been in touch with my CO over the christmas break.
> 
> Second: the correct info: Yes, if you applied in Nov, you would except to get it by june only, since the processing time is around 7 months. I applied in July, and I am still waiting Hope to get it soon now.


Thanks Shivdhu... 
A friend of mine had applied for visa last year and got it in just 4 months.. V.lucky ppl... and another friend said his wife's visa took 6 months...

I feel Australian visa procedure is the only one which is not at all transparent to the people who spend so much of money and has to be wait without knowing what is happening in the other end.... uffff.... really bad!!!


----------



## ishtpal

jagha86 said:


> they called me on july 14th 2011.. i had a phone interview & they asked me some extra documents.. i submitted it on august itself mate.. still my file is with my CO only..i asked them the reason of delay.. they said me that they did a internal check & they are waiting for 1 more result..so after they receive that they will forward my file to CO.. From the month of september they are telling me this.. everytime when i call them, they say that UR FILE WILL BE FORWARD TO SCO WITHIN TWO WEEKS & WILL BE PROCESSED SOON..


We both are in same situation in my case they r also wating for some internal cheak and and it is nearly eight months


----------



## Oshividhu

MaSS21 said:


> Thanks Shivdhu...
> A friend of mine had applied for visa last year and got it in just 4 months.. V.lucky ppl... and another friend said his wife's visa took 6 months...
> 
> I feel Australian visa procedure is the only one which is not at all transparent to the people who spend so much of money and has to be wait without knowing what is happening in the other end.... uffff.... really bad!!!


They have been increasing the processing time every few months. When I applied they said 5-6 months, now its gone upto 7 months. Plus every case is different, as can be seen from the spreadsheet. Some people have got the visa in 137 days, whereas some people have been waiting for almost 13 months. 

You applied only in Nov, so there's a long way to go for you. I just hope others who have been waiting(including me) get it soon, the waiting and not knowing is excruciating, I don't think I can take it much longer.


----------



## GurdeepStacey

ishtpal said:


> Yes bro she is australian citizen ausse. and i think ur wife is also australian citizen ?


Yes she is...I lodged my file in March 4th n still waiting..we have a son n she Also pregnant


----------



## MaSS21

Oshividhu said:


> They have been increasing the processing time every few months. When I applied they said 5-6 months, now its gone upto 7 months. Plus every case is different, as can be seen from the spreadsheet. Some people have got the visa in 137 days, whereas some people have been waiting for almost 13 months.
> 
> You applied only in Nov, so there's a long way to go for you. I just hope others who have been waiting(including me) get it soon, the waiting and not knowing is excruciating, I don't think I can take it much longer.


I totally understand.... waiting for 2 months time itself is a hell for me.. you waited 6 months!!!! my best wishes for u that you get the good news in few days...


----------



## vivv5

Imagine me, I am nearing 7 months in just a week or so. :-(


----------



## YehDooriyan

kv09 said:


> I applied for 676 ..I think so..I applied on 15 may 2012 n I got it after 15 days 30 may approved


Hi kv09
I have 2 doubts... 
1) Do v have to submit a separate medicals for tourist visa? After how many months of applying for a spouse visa did u apply for tourist visa?
2) did u book ur return tickets when u applied for tourist visa? Did u have submit a copy of it as a proof for genuine reason to return back to india. 

pls guide..


----------



## candy13

Hey...I am new to this thread...pls update my partners visa timeline
DOL : 6/12/12
CO: not yet
Hope to get visa soon...

Cheers
C


----------



## kv09

YehDooriyan said:


> Hi kv09
> I have 2 doubts...
> 1) Do v have to submit a separate medicals for tourist visa? After how many months of applying for a spouse visa did u apply for tourist visa?
> 2) did u book ur return tickets when u applied for tourist visa? Did u have submit a copy of it as a proof for genuine reason to return back to india.
> 
> pls guide..


Dear ..first thing I didn't go thru any medical for tourist visa..as they dont ask for medical if you apply for just three months..
Other thing yes when you apply for tourist visa..there is a condition that you have to book your return ticket.and no I didn't submit it as proof...'coz I booked ticket then only when my tourist visa granted.. .
For proof I submit the Payment receipt of spouse visa application and a invitation letter from my hubby...my hubby passport photocopy...


----------



## kv09

And I applied for spouse visa in April and after one month I applied for tourist visa in may..and din 15 days I got my tourist visa......


----------



## YehDooriyan

kv09 said:


> Dear ..first thing I didn't go thru any medical for tourist visa..as they dont ask for medical if you apply for just three months..
> Other thing yes when you apply for tourist visa..there is a condition that you have to book your return ticket.and no I didn't submit it as proof...'coz I booked ticket then only when my tourist visa granted.. .
> For proof I submit the Payment receipt of spouse visa application and a invitation letter from my hubby...my hubby passport photocopy...


Thanku so so much .... 
Invitation letter from your hubby? Can u please let me know whats the format for the same? Im sorry, im so new to this, so really have no idea how to go about a few things.....


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Imagine me, I am nearing 7 months in just a week or so. :-(


I know viv, There is a 1 week difference in your and my DOL. I am anxiously following your case and praying for you, because when yours come, then hopefully mine will come soon after.


----------



## vivv5

Oshividhu said:


> I know viv, There is a 1 week difference in your and my DOL. I am anxiously following your case and praying for you, because when yours come, then hopefully mine will come soon after.


thank you oshividhu, i will pray for you too.. is your case with sco already? may be you will get your visa before me


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> thank you oshividhu, i will pray for you too.. is your case with sco already? may be you will get your visa before me


Yeah its with the SCO. but was forwarded only on 27/12, because we had to submit some additional docs, which we did after our wedding in dec (applied for PMV before)


----------



## jichupacha

anon. said:


> Just called Global Health regarding 'medical clearance' which is pending since almost two months and the lady tells me that they aren't taking any more calls from the clients. She told me that I need to get my case officer to inquire on my behalf.
> 
> Has anyone else been successful with Global Health lately?


Hi
I called GH today morning and I had exactly the same experience. I think there is no use of contacting GH anymore. 

Frustrating ......


----------



## MaSS21

kv09 said:


> And I applied for spouse visa in April and after one month I applied for tourist visa in may..and din 15 days I got my tourist visa......


Hello kv09... me too planning to apply for TV... but its already 2 months over... not sure whether its the right time to apply TV... I'm waiting to hear from my CO.... what do you suggest ?


----------



## kv09

MaSS21 said:


> Hello kv09... me too planning to apply for TV... but its already 2 months over... not sure whether its the right time to apply TV... I'm waiting to hear from my CO.... what do you suggest ?


Dear Evn I applied after one month and when I reached Australia then I come to know by mail that co is allocated to my case.and then I mail her that m in Australia...so there is no prob if u Vl apply for tv now also...


----------



## MaSS21

kv09 said:


> Dear Evn I applied after one month and when I reached Australia then I come to know by mail that co is allocated to my case.and then I mail her that m in Australia...so there is no prob if u Vl apply for tv now also...


Thanks dear !! I'll start my preparation..


----------



## YehDooriyan

kv09 said:


> Dear ..first thing I didn't go thru any medical for tourist visa..as they dont ask for medical if you apply for just three months..
> Other thing yes when you apply for tourist visa..there is a condition that you have to book your return ticket.and no I didn't submit it as proof...'coz I booked ticket then only when my tourist visa granted.. .
> For proof I submit the Payment receipt of spouse visa application and a invitation letter from my hubby...my hubby passport photocopy...


Thanku so so much .... 
Invitation letter from your hubby? Can u please let me know whats the format for the same? Im sorry, im so new to this, so really have no idea how to go about a few things.....


----------



## girlaussie

YehDooriyan said:


> Thanku so so much ....
> Invitation letter from your hubby? Can u please let me know whats the format for the same? Im sorry, im so new to this, so really have no idea how to go about a few things.....



Hi 

There is no set format, ideally an invitation letter should specify your relationship to the sponsor, purpose of your visit & duration, your accommodation arrangement, sponsor's brief details about his Australian Residency,what documents sponsor is enclosing, if you applying while Partner Visa in process then must mention about your return plan before your Partner Visa grant...address, contact number etc is understood. 

Best, 

Aussie Girl


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

vivv5 said:


> thank you oshividhu, i will pray for you too.. is your case with sco already? may be you will get your visa before me


Hi Vivv5

Since we both applied on the same day, we hopefully will get it in the same day. I checked ato this morning, nothing yet. Our 7 months is up sunday next week. If they are going by DOL, then shouldn't be long since if i am not wrong someone else (priyankahyd) was a 28.06.12 applicant. July 2nd is not very far away from that date. Anytime now


----------



## sheraaz82

Any Visa grants this weeks so far? ATO updates?


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Vivv5

Have you rang AHC for an update? I'm thinking of getting my husband to call them today (I don't think they like talking to me, they seem to answer his questions better) since its 8 working days till our dateline.


----------



## 309/100

ishtpal said:


> Can any of u guys tell me that AHC can reject parner visa?


they won't rejects as long as the marriage and the relationship is true.

they may ask for additional documents, but they won't reject for not having documents.


----------



## 309/100

*Interesting*

when we get the message at ATO website that 'the information doesn't match with our.....', click 'resubmit' button underneath, you will get a new message.....


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Vivv5

Just an update 

My husband just rang AHC and they've told him to call during the first week of Feb to get an update. So here's hoping they sort themselves up and give us good news in two weeks time


----------



## sheraaz82

309/100 said:


> *Interesting*
> 
> when we get the message at ATO website that 'the information doesn't match with our.....', click 'resubmit' button underneath, you will get a new message.....


thats normal.. it will ask for address after that..


----------



## sheraaz82

kevti85, any news yet - according to the 90 day theory, you should get your visa tomorrow??


----------



## kevti85

sheraaz82 said:


> kevti85, any news yet - according to the 90 day theory, you should get your visa tomorrow??


No sheeraz,, no good news yet... I have already strtd to worry


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Kevti

Whats your DOL?


----------



## vivv5

Hello Dhurga!
yes my husband rang them up and they said 7 months and also said one year global processing time depending upon case to case. I don't think its of any use ringing those people up as I don't think they themselves know what they say. Its like they go by a rule book or something. I hope by the end of this month atleast some of us should get the visa


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

vivv5 said:


> Hello Dhurga!
> yes my husband rang them up and they said 7 months and also said one year global processing time depending upon case to case. I don't think its of any use ringing those people up as I don't think they themselves know what they say. Its like they go by a rule book or something. I hope by the end of this month atleast some of us should get the visa


That is true, sometimes I think they just say stuff so they can hang up quickley. Once my husband's visa comes, I'm going to lodge a formal complaint regarding the customer service. Hopefully we know something this month. Keep your chin up


----------



## vivv5

and you too! its hard aye but still.. everyday i wake up with a thought that may be today is the last day of all these sufferings. but i know for sure that day will come soon.. very soon


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

That's the spirit!!! Which state are you off to when visa arrives?


----------



## vivv5

NSW! my husband stays in Sydney


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oh yep. We're in Brisbane. I'll be flying to India to accompany him back. Will be married for 8 months in two weeks but have been seperated because of this for 7 months


----------



## vivv5

Oh imagine me, we got married in February last year. If they don't give us a visa before time then we are gonna be spending our first anniversary alone. Plus to top it, I am 7 weeks pregnant. Its hard to cope alone


----------



## YehDooriyan

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Oh yep. We're in Brisbane. I'll be flying to India to accompany him back. Will be married for 8 months in two weeks but have been seperated because of this for 7 months


Hi Dhurga Sureshkumar

I am all new to this forum, and just trying to learn from ur experiences. Just had 1 small doubt, u guys applied for the visa 1 month after the wedding is it? In that case, what proofs did u guys submit for, sections " Evidence of the financial aspect of your relationship" and "Evidence of cohabitation as a couple"... 
I am planning to apply for the visa by the end of dis month, and we are married for 3 weeks, so im too confused about what documentations to be provided for the visa. Hope u can help me out


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

YehDooriyan said:


> Hi Dhurga Sureshkumar
> 
> I am all new to this forum, and just trying to learn from ur experiences. Just had 1 small doubt, u guys applied for the visa 1 month after the wedding is it? In that case, what proofs did u guys submit for, sections " Evidence of the financial aspect of your relationship" and "Evidence of cohabitation as a couple"...
> I am planning to apply for the visa by the end of dis month, and we are married for 3 weeks, so im too confused about what documentations to be provided for the visa. Hope u can help me out


Hi
Ours was an arranged marriage but we had already known each other since 2010. I got an additional bank card for my husband under my name and basically said that because we were apart for so long before getting married and plus due to work committments we did not travel to see each other, we couldn't share finances but during my one month with him, we shared finances like in shopping for the house and paying some bills. Believe me I was nearly tearing my hair out while trying to write our statments to explain that requirement. PM me, I will try to help in any way I can


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

vivv5 said:


> Oh imagine me, we got married in February last year. If they don't give us a visa before time then we are gonna be spending our first anniversary alone. Plus to top it, I am 7 weeks pregnant. Its hard to cope alone


I'll keep you in my prayers!!! Remember that every begining will have an ending!!! Hang in there for yourself and husband and the bub! Not long now


----------



## YehDooriyan

Can I get submit my medicals, beforehand while submitting the application or should I wait for a CO to be assigned? I am planning to apply for a tourist visa while waiting for my spouse visa, so I thought it would be easier for me to submit my medicals along with my application. 
What do u suggest?


----------



## Oshividhu

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Vivv5
> 
> Have you rang AHC for an update? I'm thinking of getting my husband to call them today (I don't think they like talking to me, they seem to answer his questions better) since its 8 working days till our dateline.


I called them yesterday evening, they didn't give me any definite answers, but when I said i am thinking of applying for TV now, they said that its not advisable since my 7 months are going to be up soon. The call center girl wasn't very helpful.

The last time I called then, I think on 15 or 16 (talked to a girl called madhulika, who was super friendly), they had said that they are working on June-july applicants. So, I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Oshividhu

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Oh yep. We're in Brisbane. I'll be flying to India to accompany him back. Will be married for 8 months in two weeks but have been seperated because of this for 7 months


Oh cool, I will moving to brisbane too, Hubby is already there, Hopefully I can join him, atmost by Valentines day.


----------



## Oshividhu

YehDooriyan said:


> Can I get submit my medicals, beforehand while submitting the application or should I wait for a CO to be assigned? I am planning to apply for a tourist visa while waiting for my spouse visa, so I thought it would be easier for me to submit my medicals along with my application.
> What do u suggest?


You cant do Medicals without a Hap Id, which is only assigned to you by your CO. so, you cant do it before the application.

Secondly, for a 3 month TV, you don't really need a medical, unless under special circumstances.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oshividhu said:


> I called them yesterday evening, they didn't give me any definite answers, but when I said i am thinking of applying for TV now, they said that its not advisable since my 7 months are going to be up soon. The call center girl wasn't very helpful.
> 
> The last time I called then, I think on 15 or 16 (talked to a girl called madhulika, who was super friendly), they had said that they are working on June-july applicants. So, I am keeping my fingers crossed.


My husband was super angry today - whoever he spoke to didn't give him proper answers either and like you said, when he rang them two weeks ago, the girl was very friendly and she said they were working on june/july cases so hopefully something real soon


----------



## YehDooriyan

Oshividhu said:


> You cant do Medicals without a Hap Id, which is only assigned to you by your CO. so, you cant do it before the application.
> 
> Secondly, for a 3 month TV, you don't really need a medical, unless under special circumstances.



Thanku


----------



## vivv5

I think they clear most of the log by the end of a month. So I am hopeful by the end of this month, many of us will hear from them


----------



## YehDooriyan

Oshividhu said:


> You cant do Medicals without a Hap Id, which is only assigned to you by your CO. so, you cant do it before the application.
> 
> Secondly, for a 3 month TV, you don't really need a medical, unless under special circumstances.



Thanks... 
I have one more query, is a Hap Id needed even for applying for a PCC? or can i submit it along with my application.


----------



## vivv5

YehDooriyan said:


> Thanks...
> I have one more query, is a Hap Id needed even for applying for a PCC? or can i submit it along with my application.


you dont need a HAP id for PCC, but a PCC usually is valid for 6 months, if you deposit one now and suppose your case goes to the SCO after 6 months, you'll have to get another one and there will be more delay!


----------



## Oshividhu

YehDooriyan said:


> Thanks...
> I have one more query, is a Hap Id needed even for applying for a PCC? or can i submit it along with my application.


As Viv said, you don't need hap I'd but there is no hurry for Pcc. I applied for mine a few days after lodging the visa, and it took just a few hrs at the passport office to get it. So even if you are planning to leave India on TV, you can get it done 4-5 days before u leave.


----------



## YehDooriyan

Oshividhu said:


> You cant do Medicals without a Hap Id, which is only assigned to you by your CO. so, you cant do it before the application.
> 
> Secondly, for a 3 month TV, you don't really need a medical, unless under special circumstances.


There is one more query....
Sorry .. im having lot and lot of queries... :-(
As u said, tht i cant apply for medicals without Hap Id, so in case i am out of the country (as im applying for TV) when my CO is assigned , and if medicals are asked for, am i supposed to come to india to get the medicals done or can i get the medicals done in aus itself ans furnish the details...


----------



## Oshividhu

YehDooriyan said:


> There is one more query....
> Sorry .. im having lot and lot of queries... :-(
> As u said, tht i cant apply for medicals without Hap Id, so in case i am out of the country (as im applying for TV) when my CO is assigned , and if medicals are asked for, am i supposed to come to india to get the medicals done or can i get the medicals done in aus itself ans furnish the details...


I think you can have it done anywhere, you don't hav to come back for that. But from some people's comments, I have seen that the agency in Aus, Global Health is taking more time to upload the results and that is why some applications r being delayed.

This is just my opinion, I can't be sure of it though. I got mine done in Delhi itself.


----------



## vivv5

YehDooriyan said:


> There is one more query....
> Sorry .. im having lot and lot of queries... :-(
> As u said, tht i cant apply for medicals without Hap Id, so in case i am out of the country (as im applying for TV) when my CO is assigned , and if medicals are asked for, am i supposed to come to india to get the medicals done or can i get the medicals done in aus itself ans furnish the details...


Hey!
If you are in Australia during that time, you can get your medicals done from Australia itself. Also if you need to get your PCC, I heard you can get that from the Indian Embassy in Australia as well! Don't worry the CO gives you a month time to collect the documents and its gonna take about 2 to 3 months for them to assign you a CO. 3 months in my case.


----------



## sheraaz82

kevti85 said:


> No sheeraz,, no good news yet... I have already strtd to worry


I think we can all share the worry together.. The theory is a hope.. If it doesnt work.. I too am starting to loose it.. :-(


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

YehDooriyan said:


> There is one more query....
> Sorry .. im having lot and lot of queries... :-(
> As u said, tht i cant apply for medicals without Hap Id, so in case i am out of the country (as im applying for TV) when my CO is assigned , and if medicals are asked for, am i supposed to come to india to get the medicals done or can i get the medicals done in aus itself ans furnish the details...


it'll be wise to get your medicals done in australia when your case worker asks for it. saves you time, money and energy. it took 2 + months for my husband's medicals to get cleared as there were a substantial amount of medical cases pending. have you lodged your application?


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oshividhu said:


> Oh cool, I will moving to brisbane too, Hubby is already there, Hopefully I can join him, atmost by Valentines day.


oh awesome  which part of India do you hail from? . i am planning to go to India at the end of march to accompany my husband back. hoping to know something by the first week of feb.


----------



## YehDooriyan

vivv5 said:


> Hey!
> If you are in Australia during that time, you can get your medicals done from Australia itself. Also if you need to get your PCC, I heard you can get that from the Indian Embassy in Australia as well! Don't worry the CO gives you a month time to collect the documents and its gonna take about 2 to 3 months for them to assign you a CO. 3 months in my case.



Hi.. thanks a lot for the info.. 
Ohh it took 3 months for a CO to be assigned is it, Y so?


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

YehDooriyan said:


> Hi.. thanks a lot for the info..
> Ohh it took 3 months for a CO to be assigned is it, Y so?


They take 12 weeks for initial assesment of your case. that's when you will get a case officer. my husband got his on the 12th week and they don't entertain questions before the 12 weeks is up....sad but true


----------



## vivv5

Well, the time for assigning co is 12 weeks. They assigned me a CO just before it was 3 months. Don't know why though. You should check the spreadsheet for a better idea. Dhurga applied the same day and they took more time in that case!


----------



## Oshividhu

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> oh awesome  which part of India do you hail from? . i am planning to go to India at the end of march to accompany my husband back. hoping to know something by the first week of feb.


I am from Delhi but hubby is from Punjab, so I am passing my time between the two places.

End of march!!!!! Will you be able to live without your hubby that long specially after the visa is granted (as you hope in first week of feb). I got my hubby to promise me that He will make sure I fly out within 1-2 days of my visa grant.


----------



## saanvi

Any May 2012 or June 2012 applicants in the forum who have got their spouse visa??


----------



## Oshividhu

saanvi said:


> Any May 2012 or June 2012 applicants in the forum who have got their spouse visa??


Please check the spreadsheet, all the info is updated there


----------



## saanvi

Where do I find it Oshividhu?


----------



## Oshividhu

saanvi said:


> Where do I find it Oshividhu?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...lR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=true&gid=9


----------



## missushona

Hi All,

My wife is coming to Australia today on a tourist visa for a period of 3 months, and yesterday she has recived an email from AHS delhi that the case officer has been allocated and also requested medicals within 28 days to be submitted. Did anyone here had this similar situation? If so how much $$$ was the medicals to get done here in Australia and should be make an appointment? and courier it to delhi or VFS'? please help me with some info guys?


----------



## inh7rock

missushona said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife is coming to Australia today on a tourist visa for a period of 3 months, and yesterday she has recived an email from AHS delhi that the case officer has been allocated and also requested medicals within 28 days to be submitted. Did anyone here had this similar situation? If so how much $$$ was the medicals to get done here in Australia and should be make an appointment? and courier it to delhi or VFS'? please help me with some info guys?


Its better if she can do it in india. Because that will take 2-3 days to update. If possible delay her trip otherwise this is expensive and lengthy process. 
Regards


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oshividhu said:


> I am from Delhi but hubby is from Punjab, so I am passing my time between the two places.
> 
> End of march!!!!! Will you be able to live without your hubby that long specially after the visa is granted (as you hope in first week of feb). I got my hubby to promise me that He will make sure I fly out within 1-2 days of my visa grant.


Sadly as difficult it may be, I have to wait because of leave issues at my work. its budget time for us and i am taking one month off to spend time with him so i have to wait


----------



## missushona

inh7rock said:


> Its better if she can do it in india. Because that will take 2-3 days to update. If possible delay her trip otherwise this is expensive and lengthy process.
> Regards


She has boarded the flight already...


----------



## missushona

*Medicals*



missushona said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife is coming to Australia today on a tourist visa for a period of 3 months, and yesterday she has recived an email from AHS delhi that the case officer has been allocated and also requested medicals within 28 days to be submitted. Did anyone here had this similar situation? If so how much $$$ was the medicals to get done here in Australia and should be make an appointment? and courier it to delhi or VFS'? please help me with some info guys?


She has boarded the flight already


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

missushona said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife is coming to Australia today on a tourist visa for a period of 3 months, and yesterday she has recived an email from AHS delhi that the case officer has been allocated and also requested medicals within 28 days to be submitted. Did anyone here had this similar situation? If so how much $$$ was the medicals to get done here in Australia and should be make an appointment? and courier it to delhi or VFS'? please help me with some info guys?


Missushona

Check on immi's website as to who the panel doctors are where you live in australiaand call the nearest one and book an appointment with them. As for the cost, check with them. it may be $100+ but only they can tell you how much. you shouldn't have to courier it to delhi or vfs, should be uploaded automatically. again check with them. where in australia are you??


----------



## inh7rock

missushona said:


> She has boarded the flight already


No problem it can be around 300$...
All d very best..


----------



## inh7rock

inh7rock said:


> No problem it can be around 300$...
> All d very best..


Also make sure u r booking both for medicals n c rays.. May b u have to make separate bookings for each here in aus.. If possible go for the panel doctor who has got e medical facility which is faster n quick to update with AHC guys...


----------



## sundari

Hi Kv, Kevti and everyone,

Thanks for all your support and Help.

Rockmeon and Kevti thanks for maintaining valuable information in the spreadsheet.

KV09, if you dont mind please update your SCO name info and share it with kevti.

Gods grace Hubby is back and landed lastnight.

All the Best to everyone in the Forum..

Cheers,
Sun


----------



## sheraaz82

:rolleyes2:Any news Kevti?

Thanks Sun - all the best for your future!


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Any news for anyone so far today?


----------



## kv09

sundari said:


> Hi Kv, Kevti and everyone,
> 
> Thanks for all your support and Help.
> 
> Rockmeon and Kevti thanks for maintaining valuable information in the spreadsheet.
> 
> KV09, if you dont mind please update your SCO name info and share it with kevti.
> 
> Gods grace Hubby is back and landed lastnight.
> 
> All the Best to everyone in the Forum..
> 
> Cheers,
> Sun


Thanx dear..n congrats...my sco name is M Kaur. ..


----------



## dreamzz

missushona said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife is coming to Australia today on a tourist visa for a period of 3 months, and yesterday she has recived an email from AHS delhi that the case officer has been allocated and also requested medicals within 28 days to be submitted. Did anyone here had this similar situation? If so how much $$$ was the medicals to get done here in Australia and should be make an appointment? and courier it to delhi or VFS'? please help me with some info guys?



I did it in medibank and it costed $332. You will get the reports by post to your oz address. Just don't open them and keep it safe. No need to courier them. 

Get the medicals done and send the reference number to CO by email. (That's all I did and my CO is fine with it)

Permanent Visa - Our Services - Medibank Health Solutions, Workplace Health, Telephone & Web-based Healthcare, Pre-Employment Medicals,


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

dreamzz said:


> I did it in medibank and it costed $332. You will get the reports by post to your oz address. Just don't open them and keep it safe. No need to courier them.
> 
> Get the medicals done and send the reference number to CO by email. (That's all I did and my CO is fine with it)
> 
> Permanent Visa - Our Services - Medibank Health Solutions, Workplace Health, Telephone & Web-based Healthcare, Pre-Employment Medicals,


Any news on your case Dreamz???


----------



## MaSS21

sundari said:


> Hi Kv, Kevti and everyone,
> 
> Thanks for all your support and Help.
> 
> Rockmeon and Kevti thanks for maintaining valuable information in the spreadsheet.
> 
> KV09, if you dont mind please update your SCO name info and share it with kevti.
> 
> Gods grace Hubby is back and landed lastnight.
> 
> All the Best to everyone in the Forum..
> 
> Cheers,
> Sun


Great!! Have a blast!!


----------



## MaSS21

I'm planning to apply for my TV and now I'm not getting any leave from my employer for 3 months.... I thought of resigning my job...but I came to know that I cannot quit my job while my visa is being processed.... Now I'm waiting for my CO to get allocated.... Did anyone face similar situation friends ???? Can I inform CO and resign my job while my visa is being processed ?? I planned to got to Aus in TV... but this seem to be a deadlock situation for me...  please help me with some info friends...


----------



## MaSS21

Can anyone update my details in the spreadsheet please.....

DOL : 19-Nov-2012
Location: Chennai

Thanks!!


----------



## YehDooriyan

MaSS21 said:


> I'm planning to apply for my TV and now I'm not getting any leave from my employer for 3 months.... I thought of resigning my job...but I came to know that I cannot quit my job while my visa is being processed.... Now I'm waiting for my CO to get allocated.... Did anyone face similar situation friends ???? Can I inform CO and resign my job while my visa is being processed ?? I planned to got to Aus in TV... but this seem to be a deadlock situation for me...  please help me with some info friends...


Hi MaSS21

You cant quit the job when your visa is being processed is it? From where did u learn that? wasnt aware of this :-(


----------



## MaSS21

YehDooriyan said:


> Hi MaSS21
> 
> You cant quit the job when your visa is being processed is it? From where did u learn that? wasnt aware of this :-(


YehDooriyan,

Its written in the acknowledgement letter you get while you apply the Visa... Below is the exact content...

"You are also reminded that you should not take any irreversible action such as selling property or leaving employment until you are advised in writing that a visa has been granted"

This is the main problem for me... So I'm waiting for CO allocation...so that I can check with him whether it is possible...  Now bcz of this I'm not able to apply my TV... v.depressing...


----------



## tejiverma

Hi there !! 

My wife's DOL is 22/05/12, We have received an email that our case has been queued for final decision on 13/12/12. I haven't heard anything yet. Now I am planning to write an email to our CO, BB to Department of Forgine Affairs, CC to Member of Parliament (Immigration) and CC to Current Affair Australia.

I am Planning to raise a point, why they are charging AUD 2000 and take hell alot of time to provide a visa. For me, very first year of the marriage is critical phase of your life, you really can't handle the situation over the phone. Things goes worst and out of your control.

Right now I am in a situation where small matters became a big issues just becoz of long distance relationship.

I just want to get opinion of you guys, how you dealing with it. Or I am the only one who can't handle it.


----------



## vivv5

You are a May applicant Teji Verma, why was your file delayed so much?



tejiverma said:


> Hi there !!
> 
> My wife's DOL is 22/05/12, We have received an email that our case has been queued for final decision on 13/12/12. I haven't heard anything yet. Now I am planning to write an email to our CO, BB to Department of Forgine Affairs, CC to Member of Parliament (Immigration) and CC to Current Affair Australia.
> 
> I am Planning to raise a point, why they are charging AUD 2000 and take hell alot of time to provide a visa. For me, very first year of the marriage is critical phase of your life, you really can't handle the situation over the phone. Things goes worst and out of your control.
> 
> Right now I am in a situation where small matters became a big issues just becoz of long distance relationship.
> 
> I just want to get opinion of you guys, how you dealing with it. Or I am the only one who can't handle it.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

MaSS21 said:


> YehDooriyan,
> 
> Its written in the acknowledgement letter you get while you apply the Visa... Below is the exact content...
> 
> "You are also reminded that you should not take any irreversible action such as selling property or leaving employment until you are advised in writing that a visa has been granted"
> 
> This is the main problem for me... So I'm waiting for CO allocation...so that I can check with him whether it is possible...  Now bcz of this I'm not able to apply my TV... v.depressing...


Guys, don't be scared!!!

What they are actually saying is, if incase your application is rejected, you'll be without a job or property and that you will have to start over so don't quit until you know for sure that visa is granted. so yes you can quit your job...but do so with caution. that's all. 

Someone back me up please


----------



## tejiverma

i have no idea vviv5, they haven't even ask me futher docs. all was well.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

tejiverma said:


> Hi there !!
> 
> My wife's DOL is 22/05/12, We have received an email that our case has been queued for final decision on 13/12/12. I haven't heard anything yet. Now I am planning to write an email to our CO, BB to Department of Forgine Affairs, CC to Member of Parliament (Immigration) and CC to Current Affair Australia.
> 
> I am Planning to raise a point, why they are charging AUD 2000 and take hell alot of time to provide a visa. For me, very first year of the marriage is critical phase of your life, you really can't handle the situation over the phone. Things goes worst and out of your control.
> 
> Right now I am in a situation where small matters became a big issues just becoz of long distance relationship.
> 
> I just want to get opinion of you guys, how you dealing with it. Or I am the only one who can't handle it.


Did you call AHC? On your personal front, both of you need to communicate with transparency. It's the tension of waiting for the both of you, don't give up. I have moments where I can get quite upset with my husband but we talk things out throughly. I only lived with my husband for one month after getting married and left to come back to aus. Talk things through calmly, don't let emotions and tensions drive you. You'll be ok


----------



## vivv5

tejiverma said:


> i have no idea vviv5, they haven't even ask me futher docs. all was well.


Don't worry. I think you should be the next one to get a visa. By the way, even if you complain, it won't be of no use because the global processing time is 1 year and there are cases on this forum who are waiting for more than 1 year! Since your file has been sent to the SCO, I am sure you will hear soon. Tell your wife not to worry and be patient. We are all going through the same thing. Refer to the spreadsheet if you wanna see more cases.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=9


----------



## vivv5

Your wife's medical must have taken some time to clear. Mine took 2 months almost. Also they follow some internal checks before forwarding it to the SCO. Once it goes to the SCO, no further documents are required, only the queue!



tejiverma said:


> i have no idea vviv5, they haven't even ask me futher docs. all was well.


----------



## MaSS21

tejiverma said:


> Hi there !!
> 
> My wife's DOL is 22/05/12, We have received an email that our case has been queued for final decision on 13/12/12. I haven't heard anything yet. Now I am planning to write an email to our CO, BB to Department of Forgine Affairs, CC to Member of Parliament (Immigration) and CC to Current Affair Australia.
> 
> I am Planning to raise a point, why they are charging AUD 2000 and take hell alot of time to provide a visa. For me, very first year of the marriage is critical phase of your life, you really can't handle the situation over the phone. Things goes worst and out of your control.
> 
> Right now I am in a situation where small matters became a big issues just becoz of long distance relationship.
> 
> I just want to get opinion of you guys, how you dealing with it. Or I am the only one who can't handle it.



Hi Tejiverma... I understand your situation....I'm also in the same position as urs.... few months after our marriage my partner traveled to Aus....Its really hell to be away imm after marriage.... v try to spend time with each other as much as possible.... though there are misunderstandings....v never stop contacting each other.....bcz this is temporary... due to situation v tend to get stressed.... So dont bother yourself by thinking that you couldnt handle..... It happens to everyone who are in distant relationship... only thing is... you both try to spend your time togethr as much as possible.... you both try to divert yourself in something else.... The situation will be 100 % reverse when you become together and I wish your wife gets her visa before this month end !!! Hearty wishes to you!!


----------



## kevti85

sundari said:


> Hi Kv, Kevti and everyone,
> 
> Thanks for all your support and Help.
> 
> Rockmeon and Kevti thanks for maintaining valuable information in the spreadsheet.
> 
> KV09, if you dont mind please update your SCO name info and share it with kevti.
> 
> Gods grace Hubby is back and landed lastnight.
> 
> All the Best to everyone in the Forum..
> 
> Cheers,
> Sun


Dear Sun,

Happy Reunion Girl & God Bless both !!

Regards,


----------



## kevti85

sheraaz82 said:


> :rolleyes2:Any news Kevti?
> 
> Thanks Sun - all the best for your future!


Hi Sheraaz,

I called AHC last evening,, the operator said its gonna take some time as there are lot of applications,,Its their standard answer....

Lets hope for the best 

Regards,


----------



## vivv5

I wish someone from our dol group should get a visa soon. Atleast the chain will be broken then


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

vivv5 said:


> I wish someone from our dol group should get a visa soon. Atleast the chain will be broken then


Same sentiments Vivv. You haven't heard anything yet? Hopefully in the next two weeks


----------



## kevti85

*Ato updated !!*

Heyy Guys,

Finally ATO Updated today
Visa Granted Today...
It feels awesome to update my details on spreadsheet 
Jai Ganesha !!

All the Best to the others

Regards,


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

kevti85 said:


> Heyy Guys,
> 
> Finally ATO Updated today
> Visa Granted Today...
> It feels awesome to update my details on spreadsheet
> Jai Ganesha !!
> 
> All the Best to the others
> 
> Regards,


Congrats Kevti!!!!!!!!! Awesome news, at least now we know that they are working on july applicants as well!!! Great news. All the very best and wish you much happiness


----------



## tripti23

*Ato updated*



kevti85 said:


> Heyy Guys,
> 
> Finally ATO Updated today
> Visa Granted Today...
> It feels awesome to update my details on spreadsheet
> Jai Ganesha !!
> 
> All the Best to the others
> 
> Regards,


Hi kevti congrats 
My ato was updated yesterday but still I didn't get the grant letter yet :-(
Do u think should I ring the ahc or any other idea ? Can't wait ? Plz help


----------



## vun_ti

That's awesome news. 

Congrats Kavti...Happy re-union with family.hahah:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Cheers



kevti85 said:


> Heyy Guys,
> 
> Finally ATO Updated today
> Visa Granted Today...
> It feels awesome to update my details on spreadsheet
> Jai Ganesha !!
> 
> All the Best to the others
> 
> Regards,


----------



## vun_ti

Congrats tripti !

Happy re-union...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Cheers



tripti23 said:


> Hi kevti congrats
> My ato was updated yesterday but still I didn't get the grant letter yet :-(
> Do u think should I ring the ahc or any other idea ? Can't wait ? Plz help


----------



## jigish

tripti23 said:


> Hi kevti congrats
> My ato was updated yesterday but still I didn't get the grant letter yet :-(
> Do u think should I ring the ahc or any other idea ? Can't wait ? Plz help


Kevti's husband here...

she just confirmed with AHC that the application is approved and she has visa now... you can do the same and confirm it..

cant wait (for the princess)...


----------



## tripti23

vun_ti said:


> Congrats tripti !
> 
> Happy re-union...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap


----------



## goelca

Hurray...
ATO updated today....
Thanks to eveybody.
All d best who r waiting for their visa..


----------



## MaSS21

kevti85 said:


> Heyy Guys,
> 
> Finally ATO Updated today
> Visa Granted Today...
> It feels awesome to update my details on spreadsheet
> Jai Ganesha !!
> 
> All the Best to the others
> 
> Regards,


Congrats Kevti...!! Enjoyy!!!


----------



## jagha86

kevti85 said:


> Heyy Guys,
> 
> Finally ATO Updated today
> Visa Granted Today...
> It feels awesome to update my details on spreadsheet
> Jai Ganesha !!
> 
> All the Best to the others
> 
> Regards,


Congrats dear..!!! Happy for u guys... All the best for UR future.. Happy reunion.. I just spoke to my CO.. Expecting my visa before this weekend..


----------



## jagha86

tripti23 said:


> Hi kevti congrats
> My ato was updated yesterday but still I didn't get the grant letter yet :-(
> Do u think should I ring the ahc or any other idea ? Can't wait ? Plz help


Great dear.. All the Best guys..


----------



## jagha86

goelca said:


> Hurray...
> ATO updated today....
> Thanks to eveybody.
> All d best who r waiting for their visa..


Great great great.. More happy news... Congrats on UR visa mate..


----------



## goelca

jagha86 said:


> Great great great.. More happy news... Congrats on UR visa mate..


Thanks Jagha86... I wish u get ur visa soon. God bless all.


----------



## sheraaz82

kevti85 said:


> Heyy Guys,
> 
> Finally ATO Updated today
> Visa Granted Today...
> It feels awesome to update my details on spreadsheet
> Jai Ganesha !!
> 
> All the Best to the others
> 
> Regards,


Oh my god!! Thank god!! I am sooooo happy for you!!


----------



## Oshividhu

tejiverma said:


> Hi there !!
> 
> My wife's DOL is 22/05/12, We have received an email that our case has been queued for final decision on 13/12/12. I haven't heard anything yet. Now I am planning to write an email to our CO, BB to Department of Forgine Affairs, CC to Member of Parliament (Immigration) and CC to Current Affair Australia.
> 
> I am Planning to raise a point, why they are charging AUD 2000 and take hell alot of time to provide a visa. For me, very first year of the marriage is critical phase of your life, you really can't handle the situation over the phone. Things goes worst and out of your control.
> 
> Right now I am in a situation where small matters became a big issues just becoz of long distance relationship.
> 
> I just want to get opinion of you guys, how you dealing with it. Or I am the only one who can't handle it.


Don't worry Teji, we can understand your situation, we are all in the same boat. Although, your application has taken longer. 

You can definitely mail the CO and ask them what the holdup is. Tell them you are going through a rough time, and your wife needs to be with you. I wouldn't recommend escalating the matter much by cc'ing everyone, as it might go against you. 

Just my suggestion.


----------



## vun_ti

Congrats.

Happy re-union...!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Have fun

Cheers



goelca said:


> Hurray...
> ATO updated today....
> Thanks to eveybody.
> All d best who r waiting for their visa..


----------



## Oshividhu

kevti85 said:


> Heyy Guys,
> 
> Finally ATO Updated today
> Visa Granted Today...
> It feels awesome to update my details on spreadsheet
> Jai Ganesha !!
> 
> All the Best to the others
> 
> Regards,


Congrats!!!!!! :target: so happy for you .


----------



## Oshividhu

goelca said:


> Hurray...
> ATO updated today....
> Thanks to eveybody.
> All d best who r waiting for their visa..


Congrats:clap2:


----------



## dreamzz

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Any news on your case Dreamz???


 I called them before two weeks and the file is still with CO


----------



## UK19

you can put my name in the spreadsheet. Date lodged on 18/12/2012 (hyderabad vfs)


----------



## kv09

Congrats kevti..goelca...nd tripti. ....happy days are here again.....all the best to all fellow members...after allocating sco just wait for 90 days...u sure vl get visa...


----------



## Oshividhu

It seems like have taken all may- July applications, put them in order of SCO assigning and working accordingly. According to that, next should be:
Komal ( 12/10)
Sheraaz (5/1)
Abhi_n (9/11)
Bh.mit (21/11)
Vivv5 (5/12)
Vun_ti (11/12)
Patelgg (13/12)
Oshividhu(27/12) 
Dhurga (13/01) 

I am way down the list. Not too happy about it.


----------



## GurdeepStacey

jagha86 said:


> Congrats dear..!!! Happy for u guys... All the best for UR future.. Happy reunion.. I just spoke to my CO.. Expecting my visa before this weekend..


That's good news  congrats mate..hope mine can follow soon.


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Congrats to everyone who got visa...hope I can get mine soon...


----------



## Oshividhu

jagha86 said:


> Congrats dear..!!! Happy for u guys... All the best for UR future.. Happy reunion.. I just spoke to my CO.. Expecting my visa before this weekend..


That's Gus news. Hope you get it soon!!!!!


----------



## tejiverma

what is ATO and how I can check mine


----------



## Oshividhu

tejiverma said:


> what is ATO and how I can check mine


Ato means Australian tax office, where you apply for TFN( like PAN in India)

Here is the link for it
https://iar.ato.gov.au/iarweb/defau...me=7&key=6b5ad7eb-4e59-4400-8831-9d0b035526f6

After you enter details, you will get either of 2 results:

1. Your details dont match with the info held by DIAC. Blah blah blah. 
This means your visa is not granted

2. Your details show you are eligible for a TFN but have not landed in Aus yet. Blah blah blah. 
This means your visa has been granted

Hope this helps


----------



## vivv5

Wonderful news guys! I love everyone of you and I am sooo sooo happy for the three of you!!!  This forum has been my lifeline and i feel blessed to have found you guys sailing in the same boat. Goodluck everyone of you


----------



## vivv5

Goelca when did they send your file to the sco? why did they take so long? I just checked on the spreadsheet..


----------



## vivv5

I am in the middle and i am not happy about that either, but hey! atleast we r on that list :-D




Oshividhu said:


> It seems like have taken all may- July applications, put them in order of SCO assigning and working accordingly. According to that, next should be:
> Komal ( 12/10)
> Sheraaz (5/1)
> Abhi_n (9/11)
> Bh.mit (21/11)
> Vivv5 (5/12)
> Vun_ti (11/12)
> Patelgg (13/12)
> Oshividhu(27/12)
> Dhurga (13/01)
> 
> I am way down the list. Not too happy about it.


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> I am in the middle and i am not happy about that either, but hey! atleast we r on that list :-D


Yeah. Fingers crossed, it just moves fast now, like today. 3 visas granted in same day!!!! Hope they keep working like this everyday, so we get ours soon.


----------



## jigish

sheraaz82 said:


> Oh my god!! Thank god!! I am sooooo happy for you!!


 I can now tell my workmates...


----------



## goelca

vivv5 said:


> Goelca when did they send your file to the sco? why did they take so long? I just checked on the spreadsheet..


vivv5, I do not know the exact date but it must be last week of Oct. 12.


----------



## goelca

vun_ti said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Happy re-union...!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Have fun
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot vun_ti...


----------



## lonelyf90

i think there should be a row in the spreadsheet that shows the number of days visa was granted from the date sco was assigned!! just a suggestion...
and to all those who have got their visas....congrats people!!!! way to go...have a happy re union!


----------



## Oshividhu

lonelyf90 said:


> i think there should be a row in the spreadsheet that shows the number of days visa was granted from the date sco was assigned!! just a suggestion...
> and to all those who have got their visas....congrats people!!!! way to go...have a happy re union!


As per AHC, the day the file was sent to SCO doesn't matter, that is why there is no column for that.


----------



## lonelyf90

Oshividhu said:


> As per AHC, the day the file was sent to SCO doesn't matter, that is why there is no column for that.


but, i seriously feel the date of sco assign date is the way the things proceed, cause the date of lodging doesnt matter if the CO asks for further docs it still could delay your process even if you applied long back!


----------



## Oshividhu

lonelyf90 said:


> but, i seriously feel the date of sco assign date is the way the things proceed, cause the date of lodging doesnt matter if the CO asks for further docs it still could delay your process even if you applied long back!


That is only if you take time in sending docs, otherwise seems like they work mostly by DOL. like currently, they are working on may-jul applicants.


----------



## lonelyf90

Oshividhu said:


> That is only if you take time in sending docs, otherwise seems like they work mostly by DOL. like currently, they are working on may-jul applicants.


yeah right but the variation in the date within the same month, for example kevti gets it earlier than you,while your application was lodge first similarly for those who applied in june some r still waiting while the july is cleared off. this is just an observation, may be could be true or not


----------



## ayaan

tejiverma said:


> Hi there !!
> 
> My wife's DOL is 22/05/12, We have received an email that our case has been queued for final decision on 13/12/12. I haven't heard anything yet. Now I am planning to write an email to our CO, BB to Department of Forgine Affairs, CC to Member of Parliament (Immigration) and CC to Current Affair Australia.
> 
> I am Planning to raise a point, why they are charging AUD 2000 and take hell alot of time to provide a visa. For me, very first year of the marriage is critical phase of your life, you really can't handle the situation over the phone. Things goes worst and out of your control.
> 
> Right now I am in a situation where small matters became a big issues just becoz of long distance relationship.
> 
> I just want to get opinion of you guys, how you dealing with it. Or I am the only one who can't handle it.


hi,tejiverma.. be patience a little more,u r wife will get visa dis month,i called AHC delhi,the operator said me they r dealing with all of the may,june and july cases,i knw its very hard to live seprate with partner,me also living seperate from my hubby since may...waiting for my visa approved...


----------



## lonelyf90

ayaan said:


> hi,tejiverma.. be patience a little more,u r wife will get visa dis month,i called AHC delhi,the operator said me they r dealing with all of the may,june and july cases,i knw its very hard to live seprate with partner,me also living seperate from my hubby since may...waiting for my visa approved...


ayaan whats your dates, when was sco assigned?


----------



## Oshividhu

lonelyf90 said:


> yeah right but the variation in the date within the same month, for example kevti gets it earlier than you,while your application was lodge first similarly for those who applied in june some r still waiting while the july is cleared off. this is just an observation, may be could be true or not


As I mentioned in one of my earlier posts, I have come up with a theory( mind u it's just a theory). They have taken all the may-July applicants and then arranged them according to date they were sent for final decision. Now they are working according to that.

That does not mean, that someone who applied in aug, sept etc, who were queued for final decision before me, will get it before me. Does that make sense?

Anyway ask kevti if she can update that info in the spreadsheet, although now that her visa has been granted, she might be too busy celebrating. Hehe.

Why don't we get a newer applicant to work on it???? Anyone up for it?


----------



## tripti23

Got the visa today  yay yay yay 
Dol 12/06/2012
Sco assigned 26/10/2012
Visa yay yay yay 23/01/2013
Flying on 8 feb
And main thing is that here is no reunion coz was hubby was wid me in india all the time since we applied the visa 
So we r flying together 
Hurray  
Hope all expat's will get the visa soon 
And thanx to kevti's hubby  
Melbourne Get Ready For Me


----------



## Oshividhu

tripti23 said:


> Got the visa today  yay yay yay
> Dol 12/06/2012
> Sco assigned 26/10/2012
> Visa yay yay yay 23/01/2013
> Flying on 8 feb
> And main thing is that here is no reunion coz was hubby was wid me in india all the time since we applied the visa
> So we r flying together
> Hurray
> Hope all expat's will get the visa soon
> And thanx to kevti's hubby
> Melbourne Get Ready For Me


You are lucky that your hubby was here with you. I terribly miss mine. Life gets so diff without him. I just hope I can be with him by valentines day.


----------



## Oshividhu

Hey sydneysummons,

Was going through some old posts( nothing better to do in life) and saw that you got married on 8 dec, just a day before us. Congrats!!! And you went through the same procedure as us(pmv converted to spouse) do you think that because we sent ournmarriage related stuff later, it will affect our application in any way????


----------



## jagha86

tripti23 said:


> Got the visa today  yay yay yay
> Dol 12/06/2012
> Sco assigned 26/10/2012
> Visa yay yay yay 23/01/2013
> Flying on 8 feb
> And main thing is that here is no reunion coz was hubby was wid me in india all the time since we applied the visa
> So we r flying together
> Hurray
> Hope all expat's will get the visa soon
> And thanx to kevti's hubby
> Melbourne Get Ready For Me


Congrats mate..!! All the best for you..


----------



## zion180

Congrats all of you guys kevti,goelca ,tripti. Am so happy for you guys i wish you bright life . plz pray for us


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oshividhu said:


> It seems like have taken all may- July applications, put them in order of SCO assigning and working accordingly. According to that, next should be:
> Komal ( 12/10)
> Sheraaz (5/1)
> Abhi_n (9/11)
> Bh.mit (21/11)
> Vivv5 (5/12)
> Vun_ti (11/12)
> Patelgg (13/12)
> Oshividhu(27/12)
> Dhurga (13/01)
> 
> I am way down the list. Not too happy about it.


Me neither but at least I'm on it although my sco date is not the 13th much earlier than that but later then Oshi. But it was a fantastic day yesterday wiyh a few grants. Fingers crossed the trend keeps improving 

And I find it really hard to believe in the 90 day theory. Because for someone who got forwarded to sco almost at the end of the 7 month period, its like we'll have to wait another crazy 3 months (90 days) which brings it to 10 months in total, I highly doubt they have been working like that.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

jagha86 said:


> Congrats mate..!! All the best for you..


I sincerely wish for you to get your visa soon. You have waited long enough!! All the best


----------



## Guest

*Have I ?*

Hi all,

Congrats on the visa. Here are my details.

Dol : 27/08/12
Documents submitted by : 11/12/12
Sco assigned: 20/12/12

I tried the ato site and I was able to add additional details. I will call them up nd let you all know if I indeed got the visa  

Cheers


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Aps1777 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats on the visa. Here are my details.
> 
> Dol : 27/08/12
> Documents submitted by : 11/12/12
> Sco assigned: 20/12/12
> 
> I tried the ato site and I was able to add additional details. I will call them up nd let you all know if I indeed got the visa
> 
> Cheers


I just tried as well, I could go to the address details so I tried it again, its a glitch. Back to waiting for me


----------



## Guest

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> I just tried as well, I could go to the address details so I tried it again, its a glitch. Back to waiting for me


So it didn't go through the second time ?


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Aps1777 said:


> So it didn't go through the second time ?


sadly nope  mind you my heart was beating so fast when it went throgh to address details only to have it burst  i tried twice already


----------



## Guest

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> sadly nope  mind you my heart was beating so fast when it went throgh to address details only to have it burst  i tried twice already


Oh  I find mind still going through.. Fingers crossed... I see you are in brisbane too.. I have come down in a tourist visa to brisbane too


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Aps1777 said:


> So it didn't go through the second time ?


Did you try again for yourself?


----------



## Guest

Aps1777 said:


> Oh  I find mind still going through.. Fingers crossed... I see you are in brisbane too.. I have come down in a tourist visa to brisbane too


Mine is a glitch too ...  back to waiting for me too


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Aps1777 said:


> Oh  I find mind still going through.. Fingers crossed... I see you are in brisbane too.. I have come down in a tourist visa to brisbane too



Oh thats good, at least its working for you. Yeh i live here, i'm sponsering my husband


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Aps1777 said:


> Mine is a glitch too ...  back to waiting for me too


Oh no  look at it this way, theres not long to go now. Hang in there!! Where in India are you from?


----------



## Guest

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Oh no  look at it this way, theres not long to go now. Hang in there!! Where in India are you from?


Yeah my deadline of seven months is still a long way to go so I am kinda of okay for now. Hoping the rest of the guys in June July get it soon.. Born and brought up in chennai. Moved to bangalore 5 years back .


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Aps1777 said:


> Yeah my deadline of seven months is still a long way to go so I am kinda of okay for now. Hoping the rest of the guys in June July get it soon.. Born and brought up in chennai. Moved to bangalore 5 years back .


Ohhh my husband works in bangalore but is from Tamil Nadu. Background is Andhra. I was born in singapore but have been a citizen in aus for 8 yrs. I need to send immi an email to determine exact sco date. Until then waiting


----------



## Guest

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Ohhh my husband works in bangalore but is from Tamil Nadu. Background is Andhra. I was born in singapore but have been a citizen in aus for 8 yrs. I need to send immi an email to determine exact sco date. Until then waiting


Oh wow thats nice ... Didn't your co send an email confirmation of the sco date ... the previous posts said maybe the decision is based on the sco assigned date, wonder how things actually work in the immigration office... And guess what my background is andhra too


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Aps1777 said:


> Oh wow thats nice ... Didn't your co send an email confirmation of the sco date ... the previous posts said maybe the decision is based on the sco assigned date, wonder how things actually work in the immigration office... And guess what my background is andhra too


Oh wow!! Thats awesome! You're in brisbane on a tv at the moment? Contrary to belief, they are deciding cases based on DOL not when it goes to sco, this allows for fairness in processing. We've rang AHC many times and they have confirmed this and alot of other members on here have also been told that is determined by DOL. My casework is not the communicating type. I have only ever received 2 emails from her and that also no proper response. Once visa comes, I am thinking of loding a complaint regarding their lack of proper customer service


----------



## jichupacha

A BIG CONGRATS to all of you guys on recent visa grant. And thanks for your relentless support. 

Me, Still desperately waiting for that happiest moment.


----------



## jagha86

Hi guys.. Hope we get more visa today.. All the best guys...


----------



## Oshividhu

Today is going to be a good day.
Today is going to be a good day.
Today is going to be a good day.
Today HAS TO BE a good day.


----------



## sheraaz82

lonelyf90 said:


> i think there should be a row in the spreadsheet that shows the number of days visa was granted from the date sco was assigned!! just a suggestion...
> and to all those who have got their visas....congrats people!!!! way to go...have a happy re union!


I agree - I made this up for myself and found the pattern seems to work the last 9 people who got their visa - received the grant between 86-90 days from SCO. 90 seems to be the maximum it reachs, which is why we were able to count down and Kevti received on her 90th day..


----------



## Oshividhu

sheraaz82 said:


> I agree - I made this up for myself and found the pattern seems to work the last 9 people who got their visa - received the grant between 86-90 days from SCO. 90 seems to be the maximum it reachs, which is why we were able to count down and Kevti received on her 90th day..


If its like that, then I need to wait another50-60 days, as I am only on day 28. I can't wait tht long.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oshividhu said:


> If its like that, then I need to wait another50-60 days, as I am only on day 28. I can't wait tht long.


The issue i have with this theory is that it then contradicts how AHC processes the cases i.e by DOL since they say that it doesn't matter when a case goes to sco, it gets decided by when it was lodged. Yes there may be a pattern but all grants
thus far has been prior to July 2012, except one or two. I'm so torn


----------



## Oshividhu

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> The issue i have with this theory is that it then contradicts how AHC processes the cases i.e by DOL since they say that it doesn't matter when a case goes to sco, it gets decided by when it was lodged. Yes there may be a pattern but all grants
> thus far has been prior to July 2012, except one or two. I'm so torn


Ok, so let's just assume they are working on may-jul applications in the order of being sent to SCO. At least that doesn't give me a heart attack.

Even if they are working In a random order, at least they are working on our month. It will come soon. Let's hope and pray Dhurga, that they decide on our applications soon.

I hope it comes this week, it will be very difficult to pass the long weekend waiting.


----------



## vivv5

Oh i also think the sco- 90 days theory is slightly true. One August end applicant got the visa so soon. I think that may be they follow some kind of procedure or checks which takes them that long to finally grant a visa. By the way Komal's file was sent before Kevti and Kevti got visa earlier. Who knows what goes inside?!


----------



## da124

Hello,

I am glad to see that this thread and spread sheet are still active. 

Can someone please give me the link to the spread sheet.

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## Oshividhu

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...R6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=9


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

vivv5 said:


> Oh i also think the sco- 90 days theory is slightly true. One August end applicant got the visa so soon. I think that may be they follow some kind of procedure or checks which takes them that long to finally grant a visa. By the way Komal's file was sent before Kevti and Kevti got visa earlier. Who knows what goes inside?!


Exactly I think like what oshi said, I'm just glad july is being worked on. I think when we start assuming we stress out and let the situation get the better of us. Kevti's is a good example whereby her app got sent after Komal to sco but she got her visa ahead of her. So at the end of the day, we can only speculate. Lets all pray for each other that when a new day begins, there will be a super awesome reason to be happy for


----------



## MeShetty

Hi All,
Need an information on what are the documents which needs to be attested?
As per my understanding, Form 888 needs to be attested. Apart from these, to show proofs for genuine and continuing relationship we are providing, my spouse's and mine, phone bills, chat history, skype history details, should these also be attested? 
Also should the pay slips , bank statements also be attested? 

pls help...


----------



## Guest

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Oh wow!! Thats awesome! You're in brisbane on a tv at the moment? Contrary to belief, they are deciding cases based on DOL not when it goes to sco, this allows for fairness in processing. We've rang AHC many times and they have confirmed this and alot of other members on here have also been told that is determined by DOL. My casework is not the communicating type. I have only ever received 2 emails from her and that also no proper response. Once visa comes, I am thinking of loding a complaint regarding their lack of proper customer service


Yes I am. I arrived after Christmas . Yes that's true , the system get very frustrating when you know you have done everything from your end but don't have an idea what's happening at their end. It would help at least for them to put up how many more applications in queue before the applicants application is up for decision. In the Age of statistics and data, we still rely on a phone call with a very vague answer that it is under process.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

MeShetty said:


> Hi All,
> Need an information on what are the documents which needs to be attested?
> As per my understanding, Form 888 needs to be attested. Apart from these, to show proofs for genuine and continuing relationship we are providing, my spouse's and mine, phone bills, chat history, skype history details, should these also be attested?
> Also should the pay slips , bank statements also be attested?
> 
> pls help...


Hi Meshetty

I attested phone bills, marriage cert and invitation, bank statements, payslips, birth certificates and passport copies. Also form 888


----------



## Oshividhu

Aps1777 said:


> Yes I am. I arrived after Christmas . Yes that's true , the system get very frustrating when you know you have done everything from your end but don't have an idea what's happening at their end. It would help at least for them to put up how many more applications in queue before the applicants application is up for decision. In the Age of statistics and data, we still rely on a phone call with a very vague answer that it is under process.


What is ur DOL. I can't see your details in the spreadsheet


----------



## Guest

Oshividhu said:


> What is ur DOL. I can't see your details in the spreadsheet


I thought someone was updating the excel sheet with the details provided so I gave my details in the earlier posts  My dol was 27 August 2012  I will update them .


----------



## Oshividhu

Aps1777 said:


> I thought someone was updating the excel sheet with the details provided so I gave my details in the earlier posts  My dol was 27 August 2012  I will update them .


Kevti was, but she is out celebrating since her visa got granted yesterday. She will get to it soon I hope. 

Would one of the newer applicants volunteer for updating the sheet?


----------



## Oshividhu

Any updates anyone???? Or is it a slow day again today.


----------



## jigish

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Exactly I think like what oshi said, I'm just glad july is being worked on. I think when we start assuming we stress out and let the situation get the better of us. Kevti's is a good example whereby her app got sent after Komal to sco but she got her visa ahead of her. So at the end of the day, we can only speculate. Lets all pray for each other that when a new day begins, there will be a super awesome reason to be happy for


Or maybe Komal already got visa before Kevti (my wife) and she didnt update this forum (because she went mental out of happiness  )


----------



## successs

jigish said:


> Or maybe Komal already got visa before Kevti (my wife) and she didnt update this forum (because she went mental out of happiness  )



Yes, I do think so, Her last activity log shows the date as 30th Dec 2012, after that Komal didnt enter the expat forum. I think she should have got the Visa.


----------



## jagha86

Hello guys.. still waiting for my visa.. all the best for every1 guys.. Its been (1 year, 1 month & 1 day ie., 398 Days) since i applied my visa guys.. The PCC i submitted got expired since it has only 1 year validity period. So yesterday they asked me to provide a new PCC.. so i sent it through courier yesterday itself.. so beware guys, get ur new PCC if ur old PCC is about to expire.. coz in advance i got my PCC by 16th of this month itself.. thts y i could send them when they asked..orelse it may take 2 or 3 days more... :ranger:


----------



## Oshividhu

There are or maybe lots of people on the list who aren't updating us with their grants. As jigish so wisely said, they may have gone mental with excitement.


----------



## Oshividhu

jagha86 said:


> Hello guys.. still waiting for my visa.. all the best for every1 guys.. Its been (1 year, 1 month & 1 day ie., 398 Days) since i applied my visa guys.. The PCC i submitted got expired since it has only 1 year validity period. So yesterday they asked me to provide a new PCC.. so i sent it through courier yesterday itself.. so beware guys, get ur new PCC if ur old PCC is about to expire.. coz in advance i got my PCC by 16th of this month itself.. thts y i could send them when they asked..orelse it may take 2 or 3 days more... :ranger:


Jagha, why is your case taking so long!!!! Just because of the fact that your docs reached CO late from Aus ???? 

You said earlier you were gonna complain, did anything come out of it?


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

jigish said:


> Or maybe Komal already got visa before Kevti (my wife) and she didnt update this forum (because she went mental out of happiness  )


hehe so true jigish. heres wishing you both great happiness


----------



## Dev_asm

Hey Guys, 
I have lodged my wife's application today (24/01/2013) from vfs Ahmedabad for 309 100 visa. 
If the admin updates the spreadsheet with this details it would be great. I will keep updating the status when I hear from the immigration. 

wife's medicals and police clearance done along with my application as the wife was a non-migrating dependent.


----------



## Dev_asm

Also the application is lodged without an agent. 
Made sure nothing is left out. Hope that it fine.


----------



## girlaussie

tejiverma said:


> Hi there !!
> 
> My wife's DOL is 22/05/12, We have received an email that our case has been queued for final decision on 13/12/12. I haven't heard anything yet. Now I am planning to write an email to our CO, BB to Department of Forgine Affairs, CC to Member of Parliament (Immigration) and CC to Current Affair Australia.
> 
> I am Planning to raise a point, why they are charging AUD 2000 and take hell alot of time to provide a visa. For me, very first year of the marriage is critical phase of your life, you really can't handle the situation over the phone. Things goes worst and out of your control.
> 
> Right now I am in a situation where small matters became a big issues just becoz of long distance relationship.
> 
> I just want to get opinion of you guys, how you dealing with it. Or I am the only one who can't handle it.


Hi 

I agreed to your point, they charge high fees and the process takes hell lot of time which is very painful, the first year of marriage is the most demanding yet interesting phase of any one's life, sadly people who apply usually waste this beautiful one year bonding time period in paper work & etc. 

I know how it is, usually couples don't wanna fight but it's just the 'Long distance' which makes both more annoyed. Yeah it's easy to say, stay online, talk on skype and etc etc but it's not the same. 

I was thinking why not High Commissions or Home Offices clear all Partner Visa cases in max 2 months, don't give them full grant but only offer some 'Probation Period Visa' with min 3 or max 6 months to stay, after this time if they are genuine they can apply from Australia (or any other country), it's easy to wait when your partner is around... They can increase the fee if they like but reduce this length waiting 1st year period. Also they should make 'Partner Visa' as 'Priority Visa' ..wish they realize the importance of this relationship  

It brings tears to me eyes when I read about couple who stayed together for few weeks or month and then long wait starts.

Anyway, I sincerely hope your wife get her visa soon. 

Best, 

Aussie Girl


----------



## successs

Oshividhu said:


> Jagha, why is your case taking so long!!!! Just because of the fact that your docs reached CO late from Aus ????
> 
> You said earlier you were gonna complain, did anything come out of it?



Anyone have idea about the validity period for the medicals, as the validity for PCC is 1 year


----------



## girlaussie

successs said:


> Anyone have idea about the validity period for the medicals, as the validity for PCC is 1 year


Both are valid for 1 year

Aussie Girl


----------



## ishtpal

girlaussie said:


> Hi
> 
> I agreed to your point, they charge high fees and the process takes hell lot of time which is very painful, the first year of marriage is the most demanding yet interesting phase of any one's life, sadly people who apply usually waste this beautiful one year bonding time period in paper work & etc.
> 
> I know how it is, usually couples don't wanna fight but it's just the 'Long distance' which makes both more annoyed. Yeah it's easy to say, stay online, talk on skype and etc etc but it's not the same.
> 
> I was thinking why not High Commissions or Home Offices clear all Partner Visa cases in max 2 months, don't give them full grant but only offer some 'Probation Period Visa' with min 3 or max 6 months to stay, after this time if they are genuine they can apply from Australia (or any other country), it's easy to wait when your partner is around... They can increase the fee if they like but reduce this length waiting 1st year period. Also they should make 'Partner Visa' as 'Priority Visa' ..wish they realize the importance of this relationship
> 
> It brings tears to me eyes when I read about couple who stayed together for few weeks or month and then long wait starts.
> 
> Anyway, I sincerely hope your wife get her visa soon.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Aussie Girl


Yes ur right bro this immigration ppl does not understand how we all feel .my case officer is also newly married and yet she do not understand the pain .i am wating from last seven months and my file is still me co . Really this wait is killing when we do skype it always end with tears very hard


----------



## k_karthik78

ishtpal said:


> Yes ur right bro this immigration ppl does not understand how we all feel .my case officer is also newly married and yet she do not understand the pain .i am wating from last seven months and my file is still me co . Really this wait is killing when we do skype it always end with tears very hard


Hi Ishtpal,

Just out of curiosity how did you know that your co is also newly married?..did u check with her?.. :clap2:


----------



## ishtpal

k_karthik78 said:


> Hi Ishtpal,
> 
> Just out of curiosity how did you know that your co is also newly married?..did u check with her?.. :clap2:


Yes we attend the interview and at that time she was wearing wedding bangels


----------



## Oshividhu

ishtpal said:


> Yes ur right bro this immigration ppl does not understand how we all feel .my case officer is also newly married and yet she do not understand the pain .i am wating from last seven months and my file is still me co . Really this wait is killing when we do skype it always end with tears very hard


I agree Ishtpal. I am fed up of this whole thing now. Its not easy living like this without your partner. I had to leave my job since my inlaws are in a different city. And I have nothing to do all day. It's so bugging and irritating. I miss him so much. We have missed so much. He wasn't with me on our anniversary, on our first Lori etc. I just hope we can be together by valentine's day. 

My patience is wearing thin and I am just fed up of everything. Don't know what to do.


----------



## Oshividhu

Is the ato website down?


----------



## Janneeyrre

Oshividhu said:


> Is the ato website down?


Try this
http://bit.ly/10U2q6s


----------



## k_karthik78

Oshividhu said:


> Is the ato website down?


Yes, Its down


----------



## Oshividhu

Site under maintenance. Please check tomorrow.


----------



## ishtpal

Oshividhu said:


> I agree Ishtpal. I am fed up of this whole thing now. Its not easy living like this without your partner. I had to leave my job since my inlaws are in a different city. And I have nothing to do all day. It's so bugging and irritating. I miss him so much. We have missed so much. He wasn't with me on our anniversary, on our first Lori etc. I just hope we can be together by valentine's day.
> 
> My patience is wearing thin and I am just fed up of everything. Don't know what to do.


U know i am totally agree with i know how it feel sitting home free .I was in aus from last five years and i was working everytime and since i am in india i have nothing to do .But please do not lose ur patience be strong very soon we all join our patners .my wife always say that good things come to those who wait so please be strong


----------



## vivv5

I am also sitting at home since one year! The whole thing sucks seriously :'(


----------



## ishtpal

vivv5 said:


> I am also sitting at home since one year! The whole thing sucks seriously :'(


Yes very hard dont know when this wait will come to end


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oshividhu said:


> Site under maintenance. Please check tomorrow.


I think the site is still down. As soon as i come into work in the morning i check it


----------



## sundari

tejiverma said:


> Hi there !!
> 
> My wife's DOL is 22/05/12, We have received an email that our case has been queued for final decision on 13/12/12. I haven't heard anything yet. Now I am planning to write an email to our CO, BB to Department of Forgine Affairs, CC to Member of Parliament (Immigration) and CC to Current Affair Australia.
> 
> I am Planning to raise a point, why they are charging AUD 2000 and take hell alot of time to provide a visa. For me, very first year of the marriage is critical phase of your life, you really can't handle the situation over the phone. Things goes worst and out of your control.
> 
> Right now I am in a situation where small matters became a big issues just becoz of long distance relationship.
> 
> I just want to get opinion of you guys, how you dealing with it. Or I am the only one who can't handle it.


Hi Verma,

Every one who are newly married dealt with the same situation.
Don't panic.
The distance is same for you and your partner. Don't make things worse. 
Many things cannot be handled on the phone but you guys know you are far from each other then be patient.
It's easy to give advice but if i remember my past few months horrible nightmares.
We die for each other but literally we fought everyday. End of the day it will be fine dear.


Its your life and don't spoil its only matter of few months so stay calm and take wise decisions. Please handle your situation in a right manner.

All the best and wait will be over soon.


----------



## sundari

kevti85 said:


> Dear Sun,
> 
> Happy Reunion Girl & God Bless both !!
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Kevti
I think today is your day.

I wish you good luck dear.


----------



## zion180

sundari said:


> Hi Verma,
> 
> Every one who are newly married dealt with the same situation.
> Don't panic.
> The distance is same for you and your partner. Don't make things worse.
> Many things cannot be handled on the phone but you guys know you are far from each other then be patient.
> It's easy to give advice but if i remember my past few months horrible nightmares.
> We die for each other but literally we fought everyday. End of the day it will be fine dear.
> 
> Its your life and don't spoil its only matter of few months so stay calm and take wise decisions. Please handle your situation in a right manner.
> 
> All the best and wait will be over soon.


well said sundair .thank you yr words keeps all of us going


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

ato website is still down


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> ato website is still down



Any luck for anyone today??


----------



## jigish

sundari said:


> Thanks Kevti
> I think today is your day.
> 
> I wish you good luck dear.


she already got the visa and planning to land here on valentine's day...


----------



## successs

Public holiday on Jan 28th 2013 for AHC


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

successs said:


> Public holiday on Jan 28th 2013 for AHC


That'll be right


----------



## rajat_1

Hi,

I tried to call AHC delhi for the status of my wife's visa application, however,
the partner visa option 3 is AVR and I did not get any status. 

Any suggestions.......


----------



## MaSS21

Hello friends... today got my CO allocated... 
Kevti..Can you please update my details in the spreadsheet...when you are free after reaching Aus.. 

CO allocated Date: 25-01-2013
CO : Jitin Rawal
Requested Docs: PCC and Medicals


----------



## rajat_1

Hi Lonelyf90,

did you receive any communication from CO about SCO assignment or did you call AHC.


----------



## ishtpal

successs said:


> Public holiday ohate n Jan 28th 2013 for AHC


U know what we all hate public holidays and weekands


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

rajat_1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried to call AHC delhi for the status of my wife's visa application, however,
> the partner visa option 3 is AVR and I did not get any status.
> 
> Any suggestions.......


Hi 
when you first make the call, press option 1 then it'll give another set of options press 2, you'll be connected to an operator.


----------



## rajat_1

Hi,

I tried to call AHC delhi for the status of my wife's visa application, however,
the partner visa option 3 is AVR and I did not get any status. 

Any suggestions.......


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

rajat_1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried to call AHC delhi for the status of my wife's visa application, however,
> the partner visa option 3 is AVR and I did not get any status.
> 
> Any suggestions.......


rajat please see above for response


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Ato website still down maybe they gonna give us all visas, I wish


----------



## Oshividhu

rajat_1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried to call AHC delhi for the status of my wife's visa application, however,
> the partner visa option 3 is AVR and I did not get any status.
> 
> Any suggestions.......


Call them, then immediately press 1 and then 2. Basically, you have to go to other visa options. Because they don't talk when you press 3 for partner visa


----------



## ishtpal

GurdeepStacey;10G30025 said:


> Ato website still down maybe they gonna give us all visas, I wish


Hi Gurdeep where was u married in India or in Australia ?


----------



## Oshividhu

You won't believe what my horoscope said toda ( cancer, Delhi times) your much awaited visa will come through today. Hehe

Called the ahc just now, still the same answer, waiting in que. I asked them if I can apply for TV, they said not now, since your visa will come soon.


----------



## lonelyf90

rajat_1 said:


> Hi Lonelyf90,
> 
> did you receive any communication from CO about SCO assignment or did you call AHC.


Yeah he did, at first my co cald my hubby n said he is gona pass it on to sco den he again cald n said he wants the uae pcc once agayn,after I sent it I emailed my co asking whether he received my docs n askd him abt my status, same day he sent me a msg saying my case is qued for final decision


----------



## SydneySummons

*Lucky U!*



rinz said:


> i will be staying in melbourne ...i submitted my medical before only with my application (i did my medical b4 due to my husband was asked to submit my medical for his PR related queries when his file was opened as asked by his case officer in australia)


Hey Rinz,
I was checking the time-line sheet after a while today, n realised you've got ur visa! Thats really awesome! COngratulations to you and your partner! 

I've a tiny query...can u pls tell me when was ur SCO assigned to you? Does it normally take 90 days from the SCO assignment date for the visa to be granted?

Cheers,

S


----------



## jagha86

https://iar.ato.gov.au 

Site under maintenance


----------



## goelca

got grant letter today. visa subclass 100 (Permanent).
Thanx to all.


----------



## MaSS21

goelca said:


> got grant letter today. visa subclass 100 (Permanent).
> Thanx to all.


Congrats Goelca..!!!! Wish everyone in the queue for a long time hears good news very soon !!


----------



## kevti85

*Missed me?*

Heyy guys,

Hope i dint make u guys miss me much ) 

At the outset, let me thank all the members for keeping this forum live and kicking,,
If it would not have been for this spreadsheet & the forum, i wouldnt have made many wiser decisions,, 

Thanks to the Forum moderators shel & the others for their valuable suggestions & contributions.. You guys ROCK

A special thanks to ROCKMEON for the valuable contribution to the forum & maintaining the SS

Thanks to my dear husband (Jigish) who seem to have been responding to the forum in my absence 

I hereby call upon volunteers who wish to take the responsibility of updating & maintaining the spreadsheet further & keep the legacy goin..

PLS PM ME WHO WISH TO VOLUNTEER (FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS)
I will ensure fairness in passing the baton to the one who is a frequent visitor to the forum so that the SS is always upto date

Any other suggestions are also welcome

Wish everyone the Very best in all the future endeavours..
Of course its not a final Good Bye,, I will visit the forum as and when possible..

I am moving to Melbourne & so all those who wish to keep in touch or want any help in OZ can PM me or find me on fb,, I shall be happy to share my details with you 

Regards,
Kevti Desai


----------



## jagha86

goelca said:


> got grant letter today. visa subclass 100 (Permanent).
> Thanx to all.


Congrats mate..!! Happy reunion.. All the best for UR future guys...


----------



## GurdeepStacey

ishtpal said:


> Hi Gurdeep where was u married in India or in Australia ?


Married in Australia and ha to come back to India to apply for visa.


----------



## ayaan

successs said:


> Public holiday on Jan 28th 2013 for AHC


a longgggggg weekened,i hate weekens.....


----------



## ayaan

sundari said:


> Thanks Kevti
> I think today is your day.
> 
> I wish you good luck dear.


hello sundari nd kevti,first of all congrats for ur visa,i have a doubt abt m visa...its almost my 6 months completed on 6 feb for applied m visa,i submitted all the documents 18 dec,till dat date i didnt received any update from ahc,i called several times all time they repeat 7 month story...bla bla ,my file is still with my co yet,sco not yet assign,wats its meaning when they qued for final assessment its take another 90 day


----------



## ayaan

jagha86 said:


> Congrats mate..!! Happy reunion.. All the best for UR future guys...


goelca can u plz update ur DOL,when ur file forwared to SCO,thnx a lot,and congrates


----------



## UK19

MaSS21 said:


> Hello friends... today got my CO allocated...
> Kevti..Can you please update my details in the spreadsheet...when you are free after reaching Aus..
> 
> CO allocated Date: 25-01-2013
> CO : Jitin Rawal
> Requested Docs: PCC and Medicals


Hi MaSS21. Thats good to hear. I submitted my application exactly a month after yours so I can hope to get a case officer by end of Feb then. 

Btw, are you planning to apply for a tourist visa?


----------



## MaSS21

UK19 said:


> Hi MaSS21. Thats good to hear. I submitted my application exactly a month after yours so I can hope to get a case officer by end of Feb then.
> 
> Btw, are you planning to apply for a tourist visa?


Hello UK19, exactly after 2 months you can expect CO allocation anytime...if you The luckiest person...even before 2 months 

I was earlier planning to apply for TV...Even my CO said if I need TV I can apply but it purely depends on TV CO for approval..... but there is a complication w.r.t my job... I'm not getting long vacation... So yet to decide on that... What abt u friend ? are you planning to apply for TV ?


----------



## UK19

MaSS21 said:


> Hello UK19, exactly after 2 months you can expect CO allocation anytime...if you The luckiest person...even before 2 months
> 
> I was earlier planning to apply for TV...Even my CO said if I need TV I can apply but it purely depends on TV CO for approval..... but there is a complication w.r.t my job... I'm not getting long vacation... So yet to decide on that... What abt u friend ? are you planning to apply for TV ?


Yes im planning to apply to for TV for my wife. I will most apply for the 679 in Australia. I had called the immigration department and asked a few questions to them regarding this. They mentioned that India is categorised as a 'high risk' country and so I thought if I apply for the 679 they can always ask for a bond to be deposited incase they find my application risky for any reason, rather than just reject it completely if it was under the 676 visa.

I am going to India on May (by then it will be 5months since DOL) and hope to bring her back here on TV for 3 months which by then it will be 8 months since DOL and hopefully a call will come asking her to return for the visa to be granted.


----------



## MaSS21

UK19 said:


> Yes im planning to apply to for TV for my wife. I will most apply for the 679 in Australia. I had called the immigration department and asked a few questions to them regarding this. They mentioned that India is categorised as a 'high risk' country and so I thought if I apply for the 679 they can always ask for a bond to be deposited incase they find my application risky for any reason, rather than just reject it completely if it was under the 676 visa.
> 
> I am going to India on May (by then it will be 5months since DOL) and hope to bring her back here on TV for 3 months which by then it will be 8 months since DOL and hopefully a call will come asking her to return for the visa to be granted.


Okay...My best wishes UK19... but just curious on why you are delaying to apply TV... Bcz I believe by the month of June or July your wife must get her visa... so you can take her to Aus bit earlier isnt it... Didnt really want to get into your personal decisions.. Its just a thought...  My wishes to your wife..


----------



## goelca

MaSS21 said:


> Congrats Goelca..!!!! Wish everyone in the queue for a long time hears good news very soon !!


Thanks a lot Mass21


----------



## goelca

ayaan said:


> goelca can u plz update ur DOL,when ur file forwared to SCO,thnx a lot,and congrates


thanx ayaan.
My DOL 04.04.2012
File forwarded to SCO:- last week of Oct. 2012.

All d best to u


----------



## goelca

I have one query. My passport does not have the name of my husband. It is the same passport before marriage and visa is granted on this passport. Would it make any problem while clearing immigration at New Delhi Airport?????


----------



## Oshividhu

ayaan said:


> hello sundari nd kevti,first of all congrats for ur visa,i have a doubt abt m visa...its almost my 6 months completed on 6 feb for applied m visa,i submitted all the documents 18 dec,till dat date i didnt received any update from ahc,i called several times all time they repeat 7 month story...bla bla ,my file is still with my co yet,sco not yet assign,wats its meaning when they qued for final assessment its take another 90 day


Ayaan....my 7 months will complete on 9 feb, and I am still waiting. 

There is no specific formula of 90 days after SCO, it all depends on the queue, and their mood.


----------



## ayaan

goelca,u should have to keep the marriage certificate while u flying,becoz wen i checked in at delhi airport the immigration counter they tell me to show m marriage certificate wen i was going to australia on visitior visa year back,so safety side u should keep with marriage certificate with u,otherwise they put unwanted questions..


----------



## UK19

MaSS21 said:


> Okay...My best wishes UK19... but just curious on why you are delaying to apply TV... Bcz I believe by the month of June or July your wife must get her visa... so you can take her to Aus bit earlier isnt it... Didnt really want to get into your personal decisions.. Its just a thought...  My wishes to your wife..


only because till May she is occupied with her course 

Btw can anyone tell me whether the applicant needs to return back to india when her visa is granted or can she go to any other country for e.g. NZ? Would she be required to have the visa stamped on her passport or would it be electronically processed?


----------



## inh7rock

UK19 said:


> only because till May she is occupied with her course
> 
> Btw can anyone tell me whether the applicant needs to return back to india when her visa is granted or can she go to any other country for e.g. NZ? Would she be required to have the visa stamped on her passport or would it be electronically processed?


Hello Dear,
The applicant does not have to go back to india. U just need to go offshore. It does not matter where r u flying.. I have couple of my close friends who travelled to NZ to get their visa granted...
Regards


----------



## UK19

inh7rock said:


> Hello Dear,
> The applicant does not have to go back to india. U just need to go offshore. It does not matter where r u flying.. I have couple of my close friends who travelled to NZ to get their visa granted...
> Regards


Ok thanks ing7rock. So that means the applicant is not required for any label to be stamped on her visa? If she goes to NZ for e.g. what will she be required to show as proof of upon her return to Aus?


----------



## inh7rock

UK19 said:


> Ok thanks ing7rock. So that means the applicant is not required for any label to be stamped on her visa? If she goes to NZ for e.g. what will she be required to show as proof of upon her return to Aus?


There is no need to provide any proof. Everything is updated online with passport details.
Just carry print out of email confirming visa grant from your case officer as proof to be on the safe side if anybody will ask but as per my experience they never asked... 
Regards


----------



## UK19

inh7rock said:


> There is no need to provide any proof. Everything is updated online with passport details.
> Just carry print out of email confirming visa grant from your case officer as proof to be on the safe side if anybody will ask but as per my experience they never asked...
> Regards


once reaching NZ how long will we have to remain there? will the CO let us know when we can return to Aus?

thank you


----------



## inh7rock

UK19 said:


> once reaching NZ how long will we have to remain there? will the CO let us know when we can return to Aus?
> 
> thank you


It depends normally as per past experience from 3-4 people, everyone got visa the very next day when they landed in NZ. Rest i will let u know next week by confirming from 3 guys who have been there...
Regards


----------



## inh7rock

inh7rock said:


> It depends normally as per past experience from 3-4 people, everyone got visa the very next day when they landed in NZ. Rest i will let u know next week by confirming from 3 guys who have been there...
> Regards


U can get back to Aus as soon as u will get email confirming visa grant....


----------



## UK19

inh7rock said:


> It depends normally as per past experience from 3-4 people, everyone got visa the very next day when they landed in NZ. Rest i will let u know next week by confirming from 3 guys who have been there...
> Regards





inh7rock said:


> U can get back to Aus as soon as u will get email confirming visa grant....



ok so to go to NZ does the applicant have to apply for another tourist visa? How does it work?


----------



## Spousevisa

*Spouse Visa Subclass 309*

Hi My husband is in Australia, he is a PR.. I have applied for my Spouse Visa (Subclass 309)...

I have been asked to wait for around 10 weeks for my medical and police clearance date. Can anyone help me with what medical examination i have to under take and with information on police clearance?

Thanks


----------



## vivv5

i cant wait for tom, though it disappoints me everyday


----------



## Guest

Spousevisa said:


> Hi My husband is in Australia, he is a PR.. I have applied for my Spouse Visa (Subclass 309)...
> 
> I have been asked to wait for around 10 weeks for my medical and police clearance date. Can anyone help me with what medical examination i have to under take and with information on police clearance?
> 
> Thanks



Medicals: if you have been assigned a co she will send you a mail stating you should do your medical s and will give you a hap Id. From the list of centres available in your city you can make an appointment and visit the hospital for the medical examination. They do a blood test, x ray and a general physician who check eye sight and asks you a few questions.

Pcc: for the pcc you can apply through the passport office in your city. Make sure you visit the passport seva kendra website as you need to make an appointment and you will be required to show address proof when you go for your appointment. The form can be filled online through the site. After that either the police guys visit your residence or you will be called to the police stations sign teh papers. It took around a month for my pcc to come. I applied for the pcc before a month my co was assigned so that when she asked for it , I was ready with the docs. However medical should be done when your co asks for it as they reqire the hap Id. 

Hope it helps


----------



## Spousevisa

Thanks for the reply.. 

another question, blood test is done for what? and how soon do they tell us if we have cleared our medicals?


----------



## sheetu

*suggestion*

hi everyone i am new to this forum i applied my visa in aug 2012 with medicals and pcc my case was sent to sco in dec 12 now the thing is Iam pregnant and my due date is 8th may 2013 and if i get my visa after feb then i wont be able to travel as airlines dont allow 34weeks pregnant to travel,I need ur suggestion what to do


----------



## Guest

Spousevisa said:


> Thanks for the reply..
> 
> another question, blood test is done for what? and how soon do they tell us if we have cleared our medicals?


Well I def know one of the tests is for HIV. Because the lab technician tells you it's for HIV and ask you to sign on a paper signifying your consent for the test.


----------



## lonelyf90

No good news today???:-(


----------



## sheraaz82

lonelyf90 said:


> No good news today???:-(


Nothing yet for me.. Hoping to hear by Friday..


----------



## UK19

Aps1777 said:


> Medicals: if you have been assigned a co she will send you a mail stating you should do your medical s and will give you a hap Id. From the list of centres available in your city you can make an appointment and visit the hospital for the medical examination. They do a blood test, x ray and a general physician who check eye sight and asks you a few questions.
> 
> Pcc: for the pcc you can apply through the passport office in your city. Make sure you visit the passport seva kendra website as you need to make an appointment and you will be required to show address proof when you go for your appointment. The form can be filled online through the site. After that either the police guys visit your residence or you will be called to the police stations sign teh papers. It took around a month for my pcc to come. I applied for the pcc before a month my co was assigned so that when she asked for it , I was ready with the docs. However medical should be done when your co asks for it as they reqire the hap Id.
> 
> Hope it helps


My wife was given her PCC in 3 hours. All she had to do was show a bank statement for the past one year which has her current residential address because her current address and her passport address were different. No police visited her residence and neither was she called to the police stattion. She went to the passport seva kendra and had to wait for about 3 hours to get the PCC


----------



## Guest

UK19 said:


> My wife was given her PCC in 3 hours. All she had to do was show a bank statement for the past one year which has her current residential address because her current address and her passport address were different. No police visited her residence and neither was she called to the police stattion. She went to the passport seva kendra and had to wait for about 3 hours to get the PCC


Oh that's nice to hear. When did you apply for the pcc. I applied mine in the month of nov in bangalore and that's how my pcc was processed. Generally a cop has to verify that there are no charges against the applicants name. Wonder how it was processed in 3 hours


----------



## UK19

Aps1777 said:


> Oh that's nice to hear. When did you apply for the pcc. I applied mine in the month of nov in bangalore and that's how my pcc was processed. Generally a cop has to verify that there are no charges against the applicants name. Wonder how it was processed in 3 hours


in december in hyderabad. One of my friend also recieved his in about 4 days time and no police visited his house or anything like that. They should be able to verify everything electronically of the person if they have their passport number or some other ID i guess.


----------



## Guest

UK19 said:


> in december in hyderabad. One of my friend also recieved his in about 4 days time and no police visited his house or anything like that. They should be able to verify everything electronically of the person if they have their passport number or some other ID i guess.


Well then I think some people like me are special   they still don't have everything electronically but I heard there are plans that are being put into place to get things more organized. Imagine my husbands plight when he applied for pr few years back, he physically had to go from passport office-> main police station > area police station > main police station > finally got it ... At least the passport seva kendra is way better of now with their updates with emails and messages so that's good :clap2:


----------



## vivv5

Guys today was a holiday at AHC! Good luck for tomorrow, may be tomorrow


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

ATO website is down for so many days, hopefully its available again by today. 
Hopefully by this week many of us will know something *fingers crossed*

On another note, how is everyone coping in brisbane/ipswich/gold coast/nsw with the floods? My garage got flooded - nothing bad. Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## kevti85

*Grant mail recd !!*

Heyy Guys, 

I recd my Grant Mail on Late 25th Evening,,

All the Best to all of YOU

CHEERS !!


----------



## missushona

Hi,

I have done my spouse medicals here in sydney last week as she on a tourist visa and the visa officer requested for medicals. Does anyone has faced this similar condition, if yes where do u courier these medicals too..?


----------



## Guest

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> ATO website is down for so many days, hopefully its available again by today.
> Hopefully by this week many of us will know something *fingers crossed*
> 
> On another note, how is everyone coping in brisbane/ipswich/gold coast/nsw with the floods? My garage got flooded - nothing bad. Hope everyone else is ok.


Our place was okay too. Just a few branches off the trees but the neighborhood as such couldn't be better. The only thing that I was totally freaked out was did it have to rain on the long extended weekend Grrrrr :mad2:


----------



## Oshividhu

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> ATO website is down for so many days, hopefully its available again by today.
> Hopefully by this week many of us will know something *fingers crossed*
> 
> On another note, how is everyone coping in brisbane/ipswich/gold coast/nsw with the floods? My garage got flooded - nothing bad. Hope everyone else is ok.


Website is still down. Praying some good news comes soon.

And on the flood front, power has been out since sun night in hubby's area, so no tv, no Internet, no food even. Thankfully, the cyclone has passed over, so he could go out and pick up food.


----------



## jagha86

kevti85 said:


> Heyy Guys,
> 
> I recd my Grant Mail on Late 25th Evening,,
> 
> All the Best to all of YOU
> 
> CHEERS !!


Great dear..!! All the best for you...


----------



## jagha86

Expecting for more visa grants,... :ranger: :ranger: people plz update in the forum if u get ur visa.. tht will be a healer for waiting people.. So pls dont forget the forum.. Hoping to get visa soon...


----------



## GurdeepStacey

jagha86 said:


> Expecting for more visa grants,... :ranger: :ranger: people plz update in the forum if u get ur visa.. tht will be a healer for waiting people.. So pls dont forget the forum.. Hoping to get visa soon...


Hope u get your visa soon as u have been waiting a long time


----------



## jagha86

GurdeepStacey said:


> Hope u get your visa soon as u have been waiting a long time


Yep.. thnk u mate.. same to u... :frusty: :smash: It is 403 days (1 year, 1 month & 6 days) since i applied my visa mate :frusty: :ballchain: ... hoping to get my visa ASAP ray2: ray2: ...


----------



## vivv5

The ATO site will be down today!
System availability - Australia Day long weekend
In preparation for improvements to the ATO online services we will be undertaking some system upgrades over the Australia Day long weekend.
The system upgrades will occur between:
Friday 25 January 21.30 AEDT to Tuesday 29 January 7.00 AEDT


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi.. will i be able to go on a tourist before my medicals and when asked to do it can I do it from Australia while m on a tourist visa?


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oshividhu said:


> Website is still down. Praying some good news comes soon.
> 
> And on the flood front, power has been out since sun night in hubby's area, so no tv, no Internet, no food even. Thankfully, the cyclone has passed over, so he could go out and pick up food.


Hi Aps1777 and Oshividhu,

Yeh hopefully when we log onto ato tomorrow, we have our visas!!! 
I lost power yesterday and it came back on today. So mum and i stayed home from work and cleaned up. Hopefully no more floods. We went through the 2011 flood and now this. The husband was almost in tears, I tried to hold back so I don't end up stressing him and my grandmother called us and she cried. Thank God, its over.


----------



## vivv5

Hey did anyone call AHC today? Any news so far?


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> The ATO site will be down today!
> System availability - Australia Day long weekend
> In preparation for improvements to the ATO online services we will be undertaking some system upgrades over the Australia Day long weekend.
> The system upgrades will occur between:
> Friday 25 January 21.30 AEDT to Tuesday 29 January 7.00 AEDT


7:00 AEDT means 7:00 am right? Hasn't that passed? Shouldn't the site be working now


----------



## vivv5

Yeah thats what I was also thinking, but the schedule of maintenance says this much only.


----------



## vivv5

System maintenance and issues


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oshividhu said:


> 7:00 AEDT means 7:00 am right? Hasn't that passed? Shouldn't the site be working now


just checked, still down


----------



## vivv5

Geez! I am getting so impatient already. I don't know how will I survive this week or more, if there are more..


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Hate waiting my file went to SCO on the 18th of January, if they are working by DOL then that should mean that my file should jump the queue to the top somewhere as my DoL was 4th March 2012, lets see how they working. Just silence is killing me.


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Geez! I am getting so impatient already. I don't know how will I survive this week or more, if there are more..


I know, me too!!!!! Can't wait


----------



## vivv5

You should give them a call today Gurdeep! See what they have to say.



GurdeepStacey said:


> Hate waiting my file went to SCO on the 18th of January, if they are working by DOL then that should mean that my file should jump the queue to the top somewhere as my DoL was 4th March 2012, lets see how they working. Just silence is killing me.


----------



## GurdeepStacey

vivv5 said:


> You should give them a call today Gurdeep! See what they have to say.


They just have the same answer every time, just make me more frustrated, my wife she gonna call them maybe tomorrow, they seem to answer her questions better n give her more information than me.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

GurdeepStacey said:


> They just have the same answer every time, just make me more frustrated, my wife she gonna call them maybe tomorrow, they seem to answer her questions better n give her more information than me.


Gurdeep, I'm the opp to you, AHC answers my husband's questions better. You ought to call them


----------



## vivv5

What is their number? I shall call them today.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

vivv5 said:


> what is their number? I shall call them today.


+91 11 41221000


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> What is their number? I shall call them today.


If you can, talk to madhulika, nice girl, gives the most answers, others are thigh lipped about everything


----------



## vivv5

Its their lunch time. I shall call them at 2 if i get through.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

vivv5 said:


> Its their lunch time. I shall call them at 2 if i get through.


any luck vivv?


----------



## vivv5

Hey I called them twice. Each time they kept me on call waiting for 9 and 10 minutes and when it finally beeped they disconnected. (@**&#*@#%$^*#&%[email protected]#$. I am still trying for the last time now.. lets see. Been 11 minutes on hold already


----------



## vivv5

If the TFN site was working today I would never call them.. but somehow its gonna be 7 months this week. I wanna know what the status is. Who is answerable? seriously.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

vivv5 said:


> If the TFN site was working today I would never call them.. but somehow its gonna be 7 months this week. I wanna know what the status is. Who is answerable? seriously.


i know  its getting ridiculous


----------



## vivv5

20 minutes of wait for what? someone to disconnect on me! !(*#@*^$#^&$


----------



## vivv5

I bet they are sleeping their arse off after a big lunch. Gee I am mad!


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

I tell you just because they are in charge of technically deciding our fate (having the 'power' to grant visas) they think they are the world arghhhh


----------



## Rajshreerj

i called AHC late this afternoon and they said to me that my file is still with SCO and ask me to check my status on 1st week of FEB. This is probably just because happening in India .In Australia people are very helpful because i have been helped by immigration all the time in Australia. instead of using agent i went to immigration and found everything.


hopefully all of you guys waiting so long will get visa this week and coming week.


----------



## patelgg

hello friends,

Can you help me with my visa application, I am new in this forum.

I applied For subclas 309
Application Date: 22 June 2012
we got Jitin Rawal as case officer on 3 Sep 2012
Medical and PCC submitted on 4 Oct 2012
Application Forwarded to Senior Visa Officer on 13 Dec 2012

Any One advice how long still I have to wait for Visa.

The problem is my husband's Passport going to be expire on 6 March 2013 and we got confuse like if he apply for new passport then we have to give lot more documents for new passport.

Is there any chance to get visa before that date.

Please advise


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi even i have applied for the same.. can you tell me what medicals did u hv to undertake?



patelgg said:


> hello friends,
> 
> Can you help me with my visa application, I am new in this forum.
> 
> I applied For subclas 309
> Application Date: 22 June 2012
> we got Jitin Rawal as case officer on 3 Sep 2012
> Medical and PCC submitted on 4 Oct 2012
> Application Forwarded to Senior Visa Officer on 13 Dec 2012
> 
> Any One advice how long still I have to wait for Visa.
> 
> The problem is my husband's Passport going to be expire on 6 March 2013 and we got confuse like if he apply for new passport then we have to give lot more documents for new passport.
> 
> Is there any chance to get visa before that date.
> 
> Please advise


----------



## patelgg

Spousevisa said:


> Hi even i have applied for the same.. can you tell me what medicals did u hv to undertake?


If you got medical mail then you dont have to worried you just need to choose your panal doctor book your appointment and go with original passport and your visa file no and all because doctor can check your status online on immigration website and tell you what to do.

Basically u have to go through physical, blood and xray test. girls has to go for sonography.

thats all i know.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Kevtii,

How long did you have to wait for your visa and what medicals did u had to undertake? Please help 



jagha86 said:


> Great dear..!! All the best for you...


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi, I have applied for spouse visa 309. I would like to know whether we have to do the medicals and pcc and send the report to them and what medical tests do we have to do.. am aware about x-ray test, do we also have to do HIV test or is it only for PR Visa.. Please help



Oshividhu said:


> Have been going through these pages for a long time. Thought will post my details too. Dol: 09/07/12.
> Location: new Delhi
> Co assigned:21/09/12
> Co code: 04
> Additional docs requested: medical, pcc, wedding photos, proof of contact( all to be sent after wedding in dec)
> Medical done: 01/11/12
> Additional docs sent: 14/12/12
> Docs received: 20/12/12
> File sent for final checking: 27/12/12
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea how much time it's gonna take now, it's becoming diff to live without hubby.


----------



## Oshividhu

Spousevisa said:


> Hi, I have applied for spouse visa 309. I would like to know whether we have to do the medicals and pcc and send the report to them and what medical tests do we have to do.. am aware about x-ray test, do we also have to do HIV test or is it only for PR Visa.. Please help


Yes, you need both. Get the Pcc made from passport office, apply online, take an appointment, and go to the passport office to get it. 

For medical, your CO will send you an email with your HAP ID. Take a printout of the email, go to your nearest approved medical centre, and get the tests done. As far as I remember, it was a blood test( for HIV), urine, chest x-ray and general medical checkup.


----------



## sheraaz82

My wife got her visa last night!!  
DOL: 23.07.2012
CO Assigned: 4.10.2012
SCO: 05.11.2013
Grant Letter: 29.01.2013 (86 days from SCO)

I believe 90 day theory is accurate - this is 11th case in a row approved 85-90 days from SCO.


----------



## vun_ti

Congrats....Happy re-union...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



sheraaz82 said:


> My wife got her visa last night!!
> DOL: 23.07.2012
> CO Assigned: 4.10.2012
> SCO: 05.11.2013
> Grant Letter: 29.01.2013 (86 days from SCO)
> 
> I believe 90 day theory is accurate - this is 11th case in a row approved 85-90 days from SCO.


----------



## zion180

sheraaz82 said:


> My wife got her visa last night!!
> DOL: 23.07.2012
> CO Assigned: 4.10.2012
> SCO: 05.11.2013
> Grant Letter: 29.01.2013 (86 days from SCO)
> 
> I believe 90 day theory is accurate - this is 11th case in a row approved 85-90 days from SCO.


Congrats for both of u have good life .


----------



## Guest

sheraaz82 said:


> My wife got her visa last night!!
> DOL: 23.07.2012
> CO Assigned: 4.10.2012
> SCO: 05.11.2013
> Grant Letter: 29.01.2013 (86 days from SCO)
> 
> I believe 90 day theory is accurate - this is 11th case in a row approved 85-90 days from SCO.


Yeaaaaaaa :clap2: congratulations....


----------



## jagha86

sheraaz82 said:


> My wife got her visa last night!!
> DOL: 23.07.2012
> CO Assigned: 4.10.2012
> SCO: 05.11.2013
> Grant Letter: 29.01.2013 (86 days from SCO)
> 
> I believe 90 day theory is accurate - this is 11th case in a row approved 85-90 days from SCO.


Congrats mate..!! Happy reunion.. All the best guys


----------



## Oshividhu

sheraaz82 said:


> My wife got her visa last night!!
> DOL: 23.07.2012
> CO Assigned: 4.10.2012
> SCO: 05.11.2013
> Grant Letter: 29.01.2013 (86 days from SCO)
> 
> I believe 90 day theory is accurate - this is 11th case in a row approved 85-90 days from SCO.


Congrats!!!

But 90 day theory  would mean I have 2 more months to wait.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oshividhu said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> But 90 day theory  would mean I have 2 more months to wait.


me too Oshividhu. i am not willing to believe anything at the moment as then it looks as though everyone has their visa within 7 months and for us it'll become around 9 months wait. i'm so upset at the moment i could cry. 

on a happier note: congrats sheraaz!!! :clap2:


----------



## Oshividhu

What's wrong with the ato website? They are more than 24 hrs late in starting their site :frusty:


----------



## Komal89

Hii guys

My visa has been granted on 8th Jan... Was a little caught up since.. Currently in Australia  I didnt check TFN status so m unaware abt whn it got updated..

I wish all of u early grants... n thanks to this forum... it has helped me immensely in keeping my calm..

Cheers..


----------



## Oshividhu

Komal89 said:


> Hii guys
> 
> My visa has been granted on 8th Jan... Was a little caught up since.. Currently in Australia  I didnt check TFN status so m unaware abt whn it got updated..
> 
> I wish all of u early grants... n thanks to this forum... it has helped me immensely in keeping my calm..
> 
> Cheers..


Congrats komal

Jigish, you were right!!! Hehe


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

I am getting my husband to call AHC, so incredibly frustrated.


----------



## kv09

Theory of 90 days is accurate....no matter wat. .u have to wait...it's tough..but we can't do anything..I got my ato updated wen it completed 90 days after sending my file to sco..and I got my ato updated on 91st day...that time I dint even remember my frustrated time...so b positive .....all d very best to all my friends....


----------



## Oshividhu

kv09 said:


> Theory of 90 days is accurate....no matter wat. .u have to wait...it's tough..but we can't do anything..I got my ato updated wen it completed 90 days after sending my file to sco..and I got my ato updated on 91st day...that time I dint even remember my frustrated time...so b positive .....all d very best to all my friends....


If this theory is correct, then I have 2 more months to wait. I thought of applying for TV last week, but the AHC advised me against it, sice my 7 months will be up in 10 days. So, I am stuck, they are saying 7 months from DOL. what to do? It's so frustrating!!!!


----------



## kv09

Oshividhu said:


> If this theory is correct, then I have 2 more months to wait. I thought of applying for TV last week, but the AHC advised me against it, sice my 7 months will be up in 10 days. So, I am stuck, they are saying 7 months from DOL. what to do? It's so frustrating!!!!


ARC people alws say u to wait....even wn my seven months completed even I ask them to apply for tv.but they told me too wait...and as such I already went once on tv..so myself only drop the idea..but u can apply...


----------



## jagha86

Komal89 said:


> Hii guys
> 
> My visa has been granted on 8th Jan... Was a little caught up since.. Currently in Australia  I didnt check TFN status so m unaware abt whn it got updated..
> 
> I wish all of u early grants... n thanks to this forum... it has helped me immensely in keeping my calm..
> 
> Cheers..


Congrats mate...


----------



## MaSS21

sheraaz82 said:


> My wife got her visa last night!!
> DOL: 23.07.2012
> CO Assigned: 4.10.2012
> SCO: 05.11.2013
> Grant Letter: 29.01.2013 (86 days from SCO)
> 
> I believe 90 day theory is accurate - this is 11th case in a row approved 85-90 days from SCO.


Congrats !!


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

I just rang them. Apparently it'll take another 1 or 2 months or less, but will be processed soon. I told the girl over the phone do you know how stressful and sad it is being away from your pattner - she didn't answer, became very quiet. Looks like the 90 day theory may have some merit. I had the biggest cry.

can someone edit my sco date to the 7th of jan please. thanks


----------



## kevti85

*Mass21 - the New Moderator of SS !!*

Heloo People,

Since i may not be regular on this forum henceforth, Mass21 will share the responsibility of editing the Spreadsheet now on,,

Thanks to Mass21 for voluntarily taking up & making things easier for me )
Wishing Mass21 the very best & extending hearty welcome in taking up this responsibility

All the Best to all the others in future endeavours

Cheers,

Kevti Desai


----------



## Oshividhu

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> I just rang them. Apparently it'll take another 1 or 2 months or less, but will be processed soon. I told the girl over the phone do you know how stressful and sad it is being away from your pattner - she didn't answer, became very quiet. Looks like the 90 day theory may have some merit. I had the biggest cry.
> 
> can someone edit my sco date to the 7th of jan please. thanks


I just rang them too, still no answer. I told him that I am not able to understand how you people work, do you work by DOL or by date forwarded for final decision. He said whichever is first, then stopped mid sentence and said its an internal criteria and I can't disclose it. I asked him if he understood how diff it is to live like this, and he said all other people r waiting too. I mean they don't even have basic human compassion. Finally he said 7 months is just the average, it can take more or less time, we can't promise anything.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oshividhu said:


> I just rang them too, still no answer. I told him that I am not able to understand how you people work, do you work by DOL or by date forwarded for final decision. He said whichever is first, then stopped mid sentence and said its an internal criteria and I can't disclose it. I asked him if he understood how diff it is to live like this, and he said all other people r waiting too. I mean they don't even have basic human compassion. Finally he said 7 months is just the average, it can take more or less time, we can't promise anything.


I am really thinking of lodging a complaint based on customer service with glbal feedback unit not because of processing times (well that plays apart too but more on how we are treated and like you said the through lack of compassion). Its amazing how they treat us!!


----------



## ZKS

Hello Everyone

I would like to know do they inform us by mail that the SCO is assigned now? or we need to mail them n ask?

My details are as follows:

Dol:26/10/2012
CO: 09/01/2013
Add Docs asked for: Only PCC ( i had applied for Spouse visa previously but was rejected as my husband was not residing in Australia earlier, now he is settled over there. So medicals are still valid so they asked me to submit only PCC).

i have already submitted the required documents. I am planning to apply for TV soon should i wait for SCO to get assigned or should i apply?


----------



## Oshividhu

ZKS said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I would like to know do they inform us by mail that the SCO is assigned now? or we need to mail them n ask?
> 
> My details are as follows:
> 
> Dol:26/10/2012
> CO: 09/01/2013
> Add Docs asked for: Only PCC ( i had applied for Spouse visa previously but was rejected as my husband was not residing in Australia earlier, now he is settled over there. So medicals are still valid so they asked me to submit only PCC).
> 
> i have already submitted the required documents. I am planning to apply for TV soon should i wait for SCO to get assigned or should i apply?


Go ahead....apply...SCO doesn't matter. They may inform you or not inform you, it all depends on ur CO.


----------



## sheraaz82

Hi Guys, thank you all so much for your wishes and I too pray that you all get your visa for spouse soon. God bless and keep counting down because each day - the time gets shorter..
When I was applying last year, the person at VFS had mentioned that your case gets forwarded to SCO quicker if you provide all your documentation and the case is clear and easy.. (This makes alot of sense) As an example - instead of providing one document because its asked on the application.. provide two.. or three.. if the CO or SCO doubt the merit of one - they have another 3 backup documents to use.. I gave a copy of my marriage certificate from the mandir, the one from the marriage registerer and also my wedding DVD and photo's showing ceremony.. by providing more info, they dont have to come back to you and can forward decision to SCO quickly. The job of the SCO seems to be to cast their eyes over the documents and approve. The CO does all the work and prepares the case file. So make it easy for the CO and keep your file clean and simple.
Good luck guys.. if anyone is travelling around 15th - 22nd Feb from Delhi - please PM me..  Its a long flight and if we can get our partners together to keep each other company on the way down - all the better!  lane:


----------



## jagha86

ZKS said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I would like to know do they inform us by mail that the SCO is assigned now? or we need to mail them n ask?
> 
> My details are as follows:
> 
> Dol:26/10/2012
> CO: 09/01/2013
> Add Docs asked for: Only PCC ( i had applied for Spouse visa previously but was rejected as my husband was not residing in Australia earlier, now he is settled over there. So medicals are still valid so they asked me to submit only PCC).
> 
> i have already submitted the required documents. I am planning to apply for TV soon should i wait for SCO to get assigned or should i apply?


Hello mate, this is jag.. all the best for u guys..can u plz explain about ur case..?


----------



## jagha86

hi guys..
Last Wednesday, my co called me & requested me to submit new PCC since my old PCC got expired (My DOL is 23 December 2011). And she said that my case will be forwarded SCO assoonas she got my PCC & they will finalise my decision before this month end (January). But no reply since then. So can i call them & ask for wht is happening or wait till they call me....?


----------



## SydneySummons

Hi Vivv,

Did you finally have any luck with the AHC yesterday? I seem to be on the same route as you,today......just not being able to get thru them!!
if the 90 days theory is true....I'll probably be half-dead by the time my visa arrives  

S


----------



## SydneySummons

jagha86 said:


> hi guys..
> Last Wednesday, my co called me & requested me to submit new PCC since my old PCC got expired (My DOL is 23 December 2011). And she said that my case will be forwarded SCO assoonas she got my PCC & they will finalise my decision before this month end (January). But no reply since then. So can i call them & ask for wht is happening or wait till they call me....?


HI Jagha, Glad to know there's been finally some progress in your case. :clap2:
So did you submit your PCC et al? if yes, then do call them....and ask them...mail your CO...quoting her previous mail and ask her if they would need anything more from your end to take a final decision.

Hope this helps and pray that you get your visa,very very soon!

Cheers,
S


----------



## jagha86

SydneySummons said:


> HI Jagha, Glad to know there's been finally some progress in your case. :clap2:
> So did you submit your PCC et al? if yes, then do call them....and ask them...mail your CO...quoting her previous mail and ask her if they would need anything more from your end to take a final decision.
> 
> Hope this helps and pray that you get your visa,very very soon!
> 
> Cheers,
> S


Yep glad to know that they r processing my file after a whole year.. I sent the PCC to them.. it has been delivered to them on last friday morning 10am.. ill wait 2pm today & will call them mate..ill let u guys know whts happening.. thnk u so much mate.. thts nice of you guys.. wish you all get visa soon mate


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

SydneySummons said:


> Hi Vivv,
> 
> Did you finally have any luck with the AHC yesterday? I seem to be on the same route as you,today......just not being able to get thru them!!
> if the 90 days theory is true....I'll probably be half-dead by the time my visa arrives
> 
> S


Sydney whats your dol and/or sco?


----------



## SydneySummons

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Sydney whats your dol and/or sco?


Hi Dhurga,

DOL : 13.08.2012
SCO assigned date is : 02.01.2013

we were hoping that they would consider the DOL for granting visa...by which my visa should be granted by 13th march(7 months). But if they really go by the SCo assigned date...then we wont get the grant before 2nd April!!

I also have work commitments in Sydney, which require me to be there by mid-march..I just don't know whats going to happen. Extremely worried 

S


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

SydneySummons said:


> Hi Dhurga,
> 
> DOL : 13.08.2012
> SCO assigned date is : 02.01.2013
> 
> we were hoping that they would consider the DOL for granting visa...by which my visa should be granted by 13th march(7 months). But if they really go by the SCo assigned date...then we wont get the grant before 2nd April!!
> 
> I also have work commitments in Sydney, which require me to be there by mid-march..I just don't know whats going to happen. Extremely worried
> 
> S


take it easy buddy all we can do is wait now that it has gone to sco


----------



## Guest

. Can you please update the below details in the excel sheet 
Location : bangalore
Co assigned date 6 November 2012
Additional docs requested: pcc, medicals, marriage certificate and photographs of wedding, husband tax statement, evidence of contact


----------



## vivv5

Hello people! 
Congratulations to Sheraz and Komal!  Happy reunion guys! 
Well no luck with AHC yesterday but I am trying to call them again today and I am still on hold (lol). Will update.


----------



## vivv5

Hello people I got through and the girl on the other line said she doesn't know when will my file be processed. I told her its gonna be 7 months on 2nd. Then she said I can check my status after 15 to 20th days (this she said when i told her to please give me an indication as how long it can take)!


----------



## Spousevisa

Thanks for replying.. do we get our reports or are they sent directly to the Immigration office in delhi?



Oshividhu said:


> Yes, you need both. Get the Pcc made from passport office, apply online, take an appointment, and go to the passport office to get it.
> 
> For medical, your CO will send you an email with your HAP ID. Take a printout of the email, go to your nearest approved medical centre, and get the tests done. As far as I remember, it was a blood test( for HIV), urine, chest x-ray and general medical checkup.


----------



## Oshividhu

Spousevisa said:


> Thanks for replying.. do we get our reports or are they sent directly to the Immigration office in delhi?


If it is e-health centre, it will send the reports directly (mine was) otherwise I assume you have to send it yourselves, unopened.


----------



## Oshividhu

Hey mass21, 

Why don't you make another column for no of days between SCO and grant, let's see if the stupid 90 day theory holds up.


----------



## MaSS21

kevti85 said:


> Heloo People,
> 
> Since i may not be regular on this forum henceforth, Mass21 will share the responsibility of editing the Spreadsheet now on,,
> 
> Thanks to Mass21 for voluntarily taking up & making things easier for me )
> Wishing Mass21 the very best & extending hearty welcome in taking up this responsibility
> 
> All the Best to all the others in future endeavours
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Kevti Desai


Thank you Kevti for sharing the details..! 

Wish every one applied long back get the visa soon and I get busy updating the SS


----------



## patelgg

Honestly friends I just fed up with this Immi people.
i applied on 22 june 2012
its being more than 7 months and no reply.
as per 90 days rules file sent to SCO on 13 dec 2012 that means I still have to wait more than one month.
this time gonna kill us.
problem getting worse my Hubby passport gonna Expire on 6 March 2013.
i dont understand what to do now?
The only way is to pray god friends


----------



## MaSS21

sheraaz82 said:


> Hi Guys, thank you all so much for your wishes and I too pray that you all get your visa for spouse soon. God bless and keep counting down because each day - the time gets shorter..
> When I was applying last year, the person at VFS had mentioned that your case gets forwarded to SCO quicker if you provide all your documentation and the case is clear and easy.. (This makes alot of sense) As an example - instead of providing one document because its asked on the application.. provide two.. or three.. if the CO or SCO doubt the merit of one - they have another 3 backup documents to use.. I gave a copy of my marriage certificate from the mandir, the one from the marriage registerer and also my wedding DVD and photo's showing ceremony.. by providing more info, they dont have to come back to you and can forward decision to SCO quickly. The job of the SCO seems to be to cast their eyes over the documents and approve. The CO does all the work and prepares the case file. So make it easy for the CO and keep your file clean and simple.
> Good luck guys.. if anyone is travelling around 15th - 22nd Feb from Delhi - please PM me..  Its a long flight and if we can get our partners together to keep each other company on the way down - all the better!  lane:


Hello Oshivdhi & friends,

I feel what sheraaz mentioned is right... proper documentation without any complication will help.... I'm still not convinced with 90days theory..But people like us waiting desperately for reunion would obviously try to think in all possible ways to console ourselves... 
So I will definitely work on adding a new column with no.of days between SCo assign and visa grant... I'll share the SS soon....!


----------



## vivv5

The 90 days theory means beginning March for me. Not only I will miss our first valentine as a married couple, but also our first wedding anniversary and my husband's birthday :'(


----------



## vivv5

And not to forget mentioning it, we gave a case ready file minus PCC and Medicals which took us a couple of months to prepare after our wedding. We provided them with 5 times additional papers on everything. I think our file weighs 2-3 kgs or more. Still! There is no point in sending a case ready file, instead one should just apply and collect all the documents till they assign a case officer. like seriously!


----------



## MaSS21

vivv5 said:


> The 90 days theory means beginning March for me. Not only I will miss our first valentine as a married couple, but also our first wedding anniversary and my husband's birthday :'(


I wish you get your visa v.soon... I really understand how painful it would be... bcz I'm in same situation.... Datsy I'm desperate to apply TV...as i dint want to miss my hubby's b'dy and our first anniversary...  hope everything goes well...


----------



## vivv5

Oh you should definitely apply for a TV, just make sure your papers are in place and you have a 'genuine visitor' reason to show. I got mine rejected because of that. You should not delay it. I noticed you applied in November. You have a long way to go, go for TV after you get your medicals and stuff done


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> And not to forget mentioning it, we gave a case ready file minus PCC and Medicals which took us a couple of months to prepare after our wedding. We provided them with 5 times additional papers on everything. I think our file weighs 2-3 kgs or more. Still! There is no point in sending a case ready file, instead one should just apply and collect all the documents till they assign a case officer. like seriously!


I totally agree with you, it's frustrating. We sent everything in the beginning, in fact my mum was laughing looking at my file, saying that I have never been so organized in my entire life. 

I have already missed our anniversary ( not wedding, but dating) and his and mine birthday have also passed in the last 7 months, if I have to miss V-day as well, I will definitely kill someone.


----------



## patelgg

same here no reply and we gonna miss our first valentine
its really painfull


----------



## MaSS21

vivv5 said:


> Oh you should definitely apply for a TV, just make sure your papers are in place and you have a 'genuine visitor' reason to show. I got mine rejected because of that. You should not delay it. I noticed you applied in November. You have a long way to go, go for TV after you get your medicals and stuff done



oh...What do you mean by 'genuine visitor' ? to be with husband is a genuine one... why did they reject.. ??!!


----------



## vivv5

MaSS21 said:


> oh...What do you mean by 'genuine visitor' ? to be with husband is a genuine one... why did they reject.. ??!!


See every visa works differently. A spouse visa is a visa which lets you enter the country and be with your spouse. Whereas if you wanna enter a country with a travel or a visitor visa, you have to show them that you r just gonna be a visitor and will not overstay your visit. A genuine reason to come back usually works, and i guess since your spouse visa is now accepted and is under process, you can show that for TV, and also some property, FDs, or a job.


----------



## MaSS21

vivv5 said:


> See every visa works differently. A spouse visa is a visa which lets you enter the country and be with your spouse. Whereas if you wanna enter a country with a travel or a visitor visa, you have to show them that you r just gonna be a visitor and will not overstay your visit. A genuine reason to come back usually works, and i guess since your spouse visa is now accepted and is under process, you can show that for TV, and also some property, FDs, or a job.


Okie.. Did you apply your TV before lodging Spouse visa or after ? Did they tell you the reason for rejecting your TV ?


----------



## lonelyf90

sheraaz82 said:


> My wife got her visa last night!!
> DOL: 23.07.2012
> CO Assigned: 4.10.2012
> SCO: 05.11.2013
> Grant Letter: 29.01.2013 (86 days from SCO)
> 
> I believe 90 day theory is accurate - this is 11th case in a row approved 85-90 days from SCO.


hey...yesterday, when i was analysing the timeline, i guessed you are the next one to go...wow....that was a quick one, so now I really know that they are dealing the case according to the SCO assigned dates, and till now the october ones are getting cleared, very soon will the november too, so guys who got their SCO in November get ready to party!!!
n congrats shehraaz82!


----------



## vivv5

MaSS21 said:


> Okie.. Did you apply your TV before lodging Spouse visa or after ? Did they tell you the reason for rejecting your TV ?


we actually applied a couple of weeks right after we applied for spouse visa 309. they took 45 days to reject it. and yes the reason was they were not satisfied that i was a 'genuine visitor' as i m dependant on my husband.... neither we showed them any fd or property. after that i didnt have the heart to apply again


----------



## lonelyf90

vivv5 said:


> we actually applied a couple of weeks right after we applied for spouse visa 309. they took 45 days to reject it. and yes the reason was they were not satisfied that i was a 'genuine visitor' as i m dependant on my husband.... neither we showed them any fd or property. after that i didnt have the heart to apply again


but vivv5,
even i applied for TV just after a week i applied for spouse visa, they contacted me after a month n gav me a 3mnths visit visa, which i didnt expect n my hubby aimed for a min 6 mnths visa, so had to drop out, and i was dependent on my hubby as well!


----------



## vivv5

lonelyf90 said:


> but vivv5,
> even i applied for TV just after a week i applied for spouse visa, they contacted me after a month n gav me a 3mnths visit visa, which i didnt expect n my hubby aimed for a min 6 mnths visa, so had to drop out, and i was dependent on my hubby as well!


Well i really dont know what happened then. We had hired an agent to do that for us and all I did was sign on a paper. Rest they took care themselves. I had a phone interview sort of a thing with the visa people for TV and she kept on emphasising on whether i am still working and stuff. the letter of rejection stated doubts on the 'genuine visitor' thing.


----------



## MaSS21

vivv5 said:


> Well i really dont know what happened then. We had hired an agent to do that for us and all I did was sign on a paper. Rest they took care themselves. I had a phone interview sort of a thing with the visa people for TV and she kept on emphasising on whether i am still working and stuff. the letter of rejection stated doubts on the 'genuine visitor' thing.


Vivv5.. Now I'm really confused... I thought to quit my job and apply fot TV for 3 months... as I saw one of our forum member mentioned that TV for 3 months are not being rejected..if we just show that we have applied for spouse visa to prove we would definitely come back... now really confused...  (


----------



## sind

*visa 309 qeued for final decision*

hi everyone
I am new to this forum.I want to know how long does it take for the visa to be granted once it is queued for final decision.

DOL-16/8/2012
CO assigned- 30/10/2012
File queued for final decision-21/01/2013

i also want to know whether once visa is granted do we have to send the passport for the stamping or they will send a visa grant letter?


----------



## lonelyf90

MaSS21 said:


> Vivv5.. Now I'm really confused... I thought to quit my job and apply fot TV for 3 months... as I saw one of our forum member mentioned that TV for 3 months are not being rejected..if we just show that we have applied for spouse visa to prove we would definitely come back... now really confused...  (


MaSS21...can u please update the timeline document with the number of days since SCO assigned, so we can know whether the 90 days trick is true!


----------



## MaSS21

Hello friends... based on many requests..I've added another column containing no.of days between SCO Assign date and Visa grant date...

Hope its helpful !


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

*SCO assigned date*

HI Mass, 
Just discovered that the column for SCO has been created.My file was send to SCO on 15th of Dec, could you please update the details in spreadsheet.

Cheers.


----------



## vivv5

You know all of us who got their medicals done end of september till 8th October took more time to clear medicals. Those who got it done after us got their clearance really soon! Isn't that funny.
KanchiMaiya why was there such a delay with your file?
And Mass21, you should apply based on what you have. Prolly i wasn't lucky. There are more people who got their TV approved


----------



## saanvi

Hi ppl,

My husband contacted the AHC with ph no. +911141221000 today afternoon and was informed that my visa has been granted yesterday. But we haven't received any sort of intimation yet. Does anyone have any idea about the delay between visa getting granted and the grant letter being sent? If we have applied through an agent, am I supposed to get the mail too?


----------



## vivv5

Hey Saanvi!
Congratulations ! You will prolly get an email in a day or two. (your agent if they applied on your behalf)
I couldn't find you on the spreadsheet. What is your DOL and when did they forward your file to the SCO?




saanvi said:


> Hi ppl,
> 
> My husband contacted the AHC with ph no. +911141221000 today afternoon and was informed that my visa has been granted yesterday. But we haven't received any sort of intimation yet. Does anyone have any idea about the delay between visa getting granted and the grant letter being sent? If we have applied through an agent, am I supposed to get the mail too?


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

vivv5 said:


> You know all of us who got their medicals done end of september till 8th October took more time to clear medicals. Those who got it done after us got their clearance really soon! Isn't that funny.
> KanchiMaiya why was there such a delay with your file?
> And Mass21, you should apply based on what you have. Prolly i wasn't lucky. There are more people who got their TV approved


Hi Viv, 
I have no idea why they took so long to send my file to SCO, as my PCC and medicals were already done when they granted my husband's PR in Australia.
AHC New delhi is one of the most un transparent embassy I should say , they dont follow guidelines .
Cheers.


----------



## vivv5

All of us are going through misery, seriously. I hope my visa comes soon. I really can't take it any longer. I have lost control of everything


----------



## saanvi

Hi vivv5,

It has been a long long wait..!

My DOL : 31/05/2012
SCO assigned : 07/11/2012


----------



## ayaan

Oshividhu said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> But 90 day theory  would mean I have 2 more months to wait.


no,90 days theory about sco lodge is not correct,one of my friend got visa even after 20 days of sco assign,so AHC DELHI give visa according to que...now in feb they will grant visa aug withall june,july applicant,me hope all applicants gets their visas sooon..


----------



## Oshividhu

ayaan said:


> no,90 days theory about sco lodge is not correct,one of my friend got visa even after 20 days of sco assign,so AHC DELHI give visa according to que...now in feb they will grant visa aug withall june,july applicant,me hope all applicants gets their visas sooon..


Oh ayaan..thank you so much for this!! Although this doesn't mean that I will get it soon, but still it's a ray of hope at the end of a loooooooong daaaaaaaark tunnel.


----------



## Oshividhu

On another note, what the hell is wrong with the ato website. I mean come on, make it work!!!!!


----------



## jagha86

sind said:


> hi everyone
> I am new to this forum.I want to know how long does it take for the visa to be granted once it is queued for final decision.
> 
> DOL-16/8/2012
> CO assigned- 30/10/2012
> File queued for final decision-21/01/2013
> 
> i also want to know whether once visa is granted do we have to send the passport for the stamping or they will send a visa grant letter?


You don't need to send the passport mate..!! They will send u the grant letter.. Tht will be enough mate


----------



## jagha86

saanvi said:


> Hi ppl,
> 
> My husband contacted the AHC with ph no. +911141221000 today afternoon and was informed that my visa has been granted yesterday. But we haven't received any sort of intimation yet. Does anyone have any idea about the delay between visa getting granted and the grant letter being sent? If we have applied through an agent, am I supposed to get the mail too?


You will get UR letter with in 3 days mate..!!! Congrats on UR visa.. Happy reunion.. All the best for u guys..


----------



## ayaan

vivv5 said:


> All of us are going through misery, seriously. I hope my visa comes soon. I really can't take it any longer. I have lost control of everything


same from me,its about 6 months and my file is still with co[with complete documents]i dont know why m co not farward the file to sco...its very very depressive moment for me,whenever i think to call AHC DELHI then there 7 months story comes in front of me...so boring so much depressive,they did nt gave any updates...me staying away from my hubby from last 8 months ,now i have also lost control of everthing...


----------



## vivv5

Saanvi got her visa approved after 85 days from the day her file was sent to the sco!


----------



## 3ven

Hi friends I am new to this forum
Applied visa on 11/7/12
Co on 8/8/12
Sco on 30/11/12
Can anybody tell me wen I can xpect my visa


----------



## vivv5

3ven said:


> Hi friends I am new to this forum
> Applied visa on 11/7/12
> Co on 8/8/12
> Sco on 30/11/12
> Can anybody tell me wen I can xpect my visa


Very soon my friend! approx 80 to 90 days after the case goes to sco!


----------



## jagha86

vivv5 said:


> All of us are going through misery, seriously. I hope my visa comes soon. I really can't take it any longer. I have lost control of everything


Yep mate.. It is 405 days (1 year, 1 month, 8 days ) since I applied my visa.. If the 90 days theory correct.. Then I feel like killing myself.. My file is still with CO.. If it s forwarded to SCO within this Friday.. Then it will be like around 490 to 500 days..???   ;( ;( I can't even imagine that.. U know guys.. It's hard to explain through words.. I can't even cry.. Am going psycho.. If there s god plz help.. Does people working there will think of these things..? It hurts.. Nothing to say.. Hope we get our visa soon mates.!!! Lets pray & hope for the good day tomorrow..


----------



## vivv5

As far as your case is concerned Jagha, I think you will get maximum priority as you've extended the regular 'global processing time' period as well!


----------



## 3ven

vivv5 said:


> Very soon my friend! approx 80 to 90 days after the case goes to sco!


Thnk u for ur reply


----------



## ayaan

vivv5 said:


> Hey Saanvi!
> Congratulations ! You will prolly get an email in a day or two. (your agent if they applied on your behalf)
> I couldn't find you on the spreadsheet. What is your DOL and when did they forward your file to the SCO?


congrates ssanvi,can u update ur DOL


----------



## jagha86

vivv5 said:


> As far as your case is concerned Jagha, I think you will get maximum priority as you've extended the regular 'global processing time' period as well!



Yep mate hoping so.. My file crossed the maximum global processing time (12 months).. Now 14th month is running..   ;( ;(


----------



## ayaan

jagha86 said:


> yep mate hoping so.. My file crossed the maximum global processing time (12 months).. Now 14th month is running..   ;( ;(


i appriciate ur patience,if i will face such long time defenatelity i will die...


----------



## SydneySummons

vivv5 said:


> The 90 days theory means beginning March for me. Not only I will miss our first valentine as a married couple, but also our first wedding anniversary and my husband's birthday :'(


gosh Vivv, dat is quite sad...I hope you get your visa earlier than that!! since your DOL is early July....i really really pray...you'll get your visa very very soon!


----------



## zion180

you know guys the great thing about this forum we are like family we cheer up who is feeling down . but trus me guys everyone he will get his visa and one day it will be story and nice experience of life i learn to be patient god blessed all of u


----------



## SydneySummons

Vivv, Just realized we both share the same CO! Did you try contacting her, for an update?


----------



## inh7rock

3ven said:


> Hi friends I am new to this forum
> Applied visa on 11/7/12
> Co on 8/8/12
> Sco on 30/11/12
> Can anybody tell me wen I can xpect my visa


Really soon my friend u can expect ur visa anytime now...
They started granting visas to july applicants..


----------



## zion180

mass21
i like the way you maintenance the SS great job .well done .thank you for that


----------



## harbringerofjoy

DOL:20/08/2012
co:22/10/2012(mousumi)
additional documents asked forriginal PCC(india),medical assessment.
applied for family sponsored tourist visa and got it within a week and stayed in australia for 90 days.
Got the medical assessment done in australia and sent the documents back by 24/12/2012
still waiting on SCO

my sponsor(husband) is an australian citizen

guys,any idea when i will get my visa..


----------



## dreamzz

vivv5 said:


> And not to forget mentioning it, we gave a case ready file minus PCC and Medicals which took us a couple of months to prepare after our wedding. We provided them with 5 times additional papers on everything. I think our file weighs 2-3 kgs or more. Still! There is no point in sending a case ready file, instead one should just apply and collect all the documents till they assign a case officer. like seriously!


I did that mistake, did not submit all documents while lodging & submitted some of them after a month of lodgement (but before the CO is assigned)

I checked with our CO why it is taking so much time to forward to decision queue (or SCO) ? She hinted we did not submit all documents while lodging and could expect delay. How much delay, even god will not know...

I don't know how do I tell this to my poor pregnant wife, who is hoping she will get the visa soon... We cant even apply for a visitor visa as she left oz recently after her 6 months tourist visa... tough times...


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Has anyone had any experience with case officer 14 - R Arora?


----------



## missushona

Same Situation like u, got my wife's medicals done last week in sydney and got the reports today, where did u post them too?



harbringerofjoy said:


> DOL:20/08/2012
> co:22/10/2012(mousumi)
> additional documents asked forriginal PCC(india),medical assessment.
> applied for family sponsored tourist visa and got it within a week and stayed in australia for 90 days.
> Got the medical assessment done in australia and sent the documents back by 24/12/2012
> still waiting on SCO
> 
> my sponsor(husband) is an australian citizen
> 
> guys,any idea when i will get my visa..


----------



## harbringerofjoy

missushona said:


> Same Situation like u, got my wife's medicals done last week in sydney and got the reports today, where did u post them too?


u dont have to post the medical assessment reports..it will be electronically notified to AHC delhi..all da best


----------



## missushona

harbringerofjoy said:


> u dont have to post the medical assessment reports..it will be electronically notified to AHC delhi..all da best


But i got a packet saying "do not open"


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Has anyone had any experience with case officer 14 - R Arora?


That's also my case officer..


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

GurdeepStacey said:


> That's also my case officer..


She's mine too. Does she reply to your emails Gurdeep?


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> She's mine too. Does she reply to your emails Gurdeep?


Never, she replied once but that was an automated message..about your file is now queued for final decision then it goes onto the whole standard processing times and it also said files are processed by DOL, but that's a bit hard to believe since everyone seems to be getting their visa 85-90 days after SCO. :/ if they were going by DoL then my file should be at the top since my DOL is 4th March


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

GurdeepStacey said:


> Never, she replied once but that was an automated message..about your file is now queued for final decision then it goes onto the whole standard processing times and it also said files are processed by DOL, but that's a bit hard to believe since everyone seems to be getting their visa 85-90 days after SCO. :/ if they were going by DoL then my file should be at the top since my DOL is 4th March[
> 
> She's certainly not the communicating type. Never bothered to tell me that our case went to sco or why the delay in medicals. I hope you get your visa soon Gurdeep, when did yours go to sco?


----------



## MaSS21

Hello Friends.. GM all !! Hope to hear some visa grants today !!! :ranger:


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> GurdeepStacey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never, she replied once but that was an automated message..about your file is now queued for final decision then it goes onto the whole standard processing times and it also said files are processed by DOL, but that's a bit hard to believe since everyone seems to be getting their visa 85-90 days after SCO. :/ if they were going by DoL then my file should be at the top since my DOL is 4th March[
> 
> She's certainly not the communicating type. Never bothered to tell me that our case went to sco or why the delay in medicals. I hope you get your visa soon Gurdeep, when did yours go to sco?
> 
> 
> 
> 18th of Jan, hopefully the 90 days theory isn't true, need to get back to my wife and son asap
Click to expand...


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

GurdeepStacey said:


> Dhurga Sureshkumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th of Jan, hopefully the 90 days theory isn't true, need to get back to my wife and son asap
> 
> 
> 
> that is what i am hoping for as well. i want my husband here by the end of march (i plan to go back to india to accompany him over - can't go earlier due to work committments
Click to expand...


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Who's getting withdrawal problems from the ATO website ?? Lol


----------



## inh7rock

Hello Guys,

My wife got visa confirmation email on 29 Jan her application details are as follows:
DOL : 16/07/2012,
Ph interview and additional documents request (medicals only) : 01/10/2012,
Medicals done: 03/10/2012.
Came to Australia : 29/10/2012.
On 05/12/2012 got email to be offshore.
She went offshore on 28/01/2013. 
Visa grant date: 29/01/2013.
So guys dont guess from ur own views just keep ur application up to date by sending the requested documents asap in one package.
My wife's visa had actually been granted on 05/12/2012 if she would have been offshore at that time...
So her visa got delayed up to 28/01/2013 because we went offshore bit late due to some other commitments and I am very much sure ours case was not that simple like most of u guys. 
I got personal experience of more than 5 applications which were lodged by me for my friends and family...
So according to my experience there is no criteria based upon 90 days rule from SCO grant. We got visa within 58 days of SCO allocation.

Sorry i was bit late in updating as we were in NZ enjoying beautiful Auckland & its countryside beauty.
All the very best for those who are waiting for ur applications to be finalized. I hope u all will get ur visa granted very soon.
Thanks to all for ur continuing support. This forum is really great and all the forum administrators are great who keeps the sheet up to date with the information.
My sincere thanks to them and above all I am grateful to the person who started this forum..
Regards


----------



## MaSS21

inh7rock said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My wife got visa confirmation email on 29 Jan her application details are as follows:
> DOL : 16/07/2012,
> Ph interview and additional documents request (medicals only) : 01/10/2012,
> Medicals done: 03/10/2012.
> Came to Australia : 29/10/2012.
> On 05/12/2012 got email to be offshore.
> She went offshore on 28/01/2013.
> Visa grant date: 29/01/2013.
> So guys dont guess from ur own views just keep ur application up to date by sending the requested documents asap in one package.
> My wife's visa had actually been granted on 05/12/2012 if she would have been offshore at that time...
> So her visa got delayed up to 28/01/2013 because we went offshore bit late due to some other commitments and I am very much sure ours case was not that simple like most of u guys.
> I got personal experience of more than 5 applications which were lodged by me for my friends and family...
> So according to my experience there is no criteria based upon 90 days rule from SCO grant. We got visa within 58 days of SCO allocation.
> 
> Sorry i was bit late in updating as we were in NZ enjoying beautiful Auckland & its countryside beauty.
> All the very best for those who are waiting for ur applications to be finalized. I hope u all will get ur visa granted very soon.
> Thanks to all for ur continuing support. This forum is really great and all the forum administrators are great who keeps the sheet up to date with the information.
> My sincere thanks to them and above all I am grateful to the person who started this forum..
> Regards


Congrats mate !!


----------



## inh7rock

MaSS21 said:


> Congrats mate !!


Thanks alot dear.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Mousumi..

I have applied for spousevisa subclass 309.. My DOL is 23/1/12.. I wish to travel on a tourist visa by next month to Australia. can you tell me how did u go with the tourist visa and what are procedures. also can you tell me if we have to do the medicals as well for a tourist visa and can we do it from Australia? Your help will be really appreciated



harbringerofjoy said:


> DOL:20/08/2012
> co:22/10/2012(mousumi)
> additional documents asked forriginal PCC(india),medical assessment.
> applied for family sponsored tourist visa and got it within a week and stayed in australia for 90 days.
> Got the medical assessment done in australia and sent the documents back by 24/12/2012
> still waiting on SCO
> 
> my sponsor(husband) is an australian citizen
> 
> guys,any idea when i will get my visa..


----------



## bh.mit

Well guys, here is a good news to share with you all. My wife and son got their visa granted on 23rd, Jan,2013. The grant mail was received on 26th Jan. Finally, It is the end of about 8 months long waiting. 


Name of the SCO is A NAGENDRA.

In the grant letter "*Position Number: 10446*" is mentioned. Can anyone tell me what does it mean?



Wish you all get your visa soon. 

Cheers.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

inh7rock said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My wife got visa confirmation email on 29 Jan her application details are as follows:
> DOL : 16/07/2012,
> Ph interview and additional documents request (medicals only) : 01/10/2012,
> Medicals done: 03/10/2012.
> Came to Australia : 29/10/2012.
> On 05/12/2012 got email to be offshore.
> She went offshore on 28/01/2013.
> Visa grant date: 29/01/2013.
> So guys dont guess from ur own views just keep ur application up to date by sending the requested documents asap in one package.
> My wife's visa had actually been granted on 05/12/2012 if she would have been offshore at that time...
> So her visa got delayed up to 28/01/2013 because we went offshore bit late due to some other commitments and I am very much sure ours case was not that simple like most of u guys.
> I got personal experience of more than 5 applications which were lodged by me for my friends and family...
> So according to my experience there is no criteria based upon 90 days rule from SCO grant. We got visa within 58 days of SCO allocation.
> 
> Sorry i was bit late in updating as we were in NZ enjoying beautiful Auckland & its countryside beauty.
> All the very best for those who are waiting for ur applications to be finalized. I hope u all will get ur visa granted very soon.
> Thanks to all for ur continuing support. This forum is really great and all the forum administrators are great who keeps the sheet up to date with the information.
> My sincere thanks to them and above all I am grateful to the person who started this forum..
> Regards


I think they are working backwards. Ahhhh all the theories are doing my head in! On a happier note congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oshividhu

inh7rock said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My wife got visa confirmation email on 29 Jan her application details are as follows:
> DOL : 16/07/2012,
> Ph interview and additional documents request (medicals only) : 01/10/2012,
> Medicals done: 03/10/2012.
> Came to Australia : 29/10/2012.
> On 05/12/2012 got email to be offshore.
> She went offshore on 28/01/2013.
> Visa grant date: 29/01/2013.
> So guys dont guess from ur own views just keep ur application up to date by sending the requested documents asap in one package.
> My wife's visa had actually been granted on 05/12/2012 if she would have been offshore at that time...
> So her visa got delayed up to 28/01/2013 because we went offshore bit late due to some other commitments and I am very much sure ours case was not that simple like most of u guys.
> I got personal experience of more than 5 applications which were lodged by me for my friends and family...
> So according to my experience there is no criteria based upon 90 days rule from SCO grant. We got visa within 58 days of SCO allocation.
> 
> Sorry i was bit late in updating as we were in NZ enjoying beautiful Auckland & its countryside beauty.
> All the very best for those who are waiting for ur applications to be finalized. I hope u all will get ur visa granted very soon.
> Thanks to all for ur continuing support. This forum is really great and all the forum administrators are great who keeps the sheet up to date with the information.
> My sincere thanks to them and above all I am grateful to the person who started this forum..
> Regards


Congrats....and thanks for breaking the 90 day theory


----------



## Oshividhu

Dhurga

I think my theory was correct. They have taken all may, June, July applications and put them in order of going to SCO. 

In my opinion next wud be:
3ven
Vivv5
Vun_ti
Patelgg
Kanchi_maya
Oshi
Dhurga

Yeah....at least I m on the list. Not gonna have to wait till march.


----------



## patelgg

inh7rock said:


> Really soon my friend u can expect ur visa anytime now...
> They started granting visas to july applicants..


If they start july application than what happen to my application
i applied on 22 june 2012
pass to sco on 13 dec 2012


----------



## Oshividhu

patelgg said:


> If they start july application than what happen to my application
> i applied on 22 june 2012
> pass to sco on 13 dec 2012


Look at my previous post, you are no 4 on the list


----------



## patelgg

Oshividhu said:


> Look at my previous post, you are no 4 on the list


Thank You,

I hope i will get it otherwise my hubby will get trouble about his passport.

His passport going to expire on 6 march 2013.

THANK YOU


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oshividhu said:


> Dhurga
> 
> I think my theory was correct. They have taken all may, June, July applications and put them in order of going to SCO.
> 
> In my opinion next wud be:
> 3ven
> Vivv5
> Vun_ti
> Patelgg
> Kanchi_maya
> Oshi
> Dhurga
> 
> Yeah....at least I m on the list. Not gonna have to wait till march.



I think I like your theory the best Oshi +A for you  I am just glad I'm on the list


----------



## jagha86

inh7rock said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My wife got visa confirmation email on 29 Jan her application details are as follows:
> DOL : 16/07/2012,
> Ph interview and additional documents request (medicals only) : 01/10/2012,
> Medicals done: 03/10/2012.
> Came to Australia : 29/10/2012.
> On 05/12/2012 got email to be offshore.
> She went offshore on 28/01/2013.
> Visa grant date: 29/01/2013.
> So guys dont guess from ur own views just keep ur application up to date by sending the requested documents asap in one package.
> My wife's visa had actually been granted on 05/12/2012 if she would have been offshore at that time...
> So her visa got delayed up to 28/01/2013 because we went offshore bit late due to some other commitments and I am very much sure ours case was not that simple like most of u guys.
> I got personal experience of more than 5 applications which were lodged by me for my friends and family...
> So according to my experience there is no criteria based upon 90 days rule from SCO grant. We got visa within 58 days of SCO allocation.
> 
> Sorry i was bit late in updating as we were in NZ enjoying beautiful Auckland & its countryside beauty.
> All the very best for those who are waiting for ur applications to be finalized. I hope u all will get ur visa granted very soon.
> Thanks to all for ur continuing support. This forum is really great and all the forum administrators are great who keeps the sheet up to date with the information.
> My sincere thanks to them and above all I am grateful to the person who started this forum..
> Regards


Congrats mate :clap2: :clap2: .. Happy for u...all the best guys..   :clap2: :thumb:


----------



## patelgg

You know guys whats wrong my CO was on holiday when i sent my PCC and Medical.
I sent my Doc on time but he got it after he came back from his 20 days holiday,
he sent me a mail that i was on holiday so i got all your doc today.
can you imagine how hard this 20 days for us


----------



## jagha86

bh.mit said:


> Well guys, here is a good news to share with you all. My wife and son got their visa granted on 23rd, Jan,2013. The grant mail was received on 26th Jan. Finally, It is the end of about 8 months long waiting.
> 
> 
> Name of the SCO is A NAGENDRA.
> 
> In the grant letter "*Position Number: 10446*" is mentioned. Can anyone tell me what does it mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you all get your visa soon.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats mate..!! all the best for u guys..:clap2: :clap2: :thumb:


----------



## MaSS21

patelgg said:


> You know guys whats wrong my CO was on holiday when i sent my PCC and Medical.
> I sent my Doc on time but he got it after he came back from his 20 days holiday,
> he sent me a mail that i was on holiday so i got all your doc today.
> can you imagine how hard this 20 days for us


ridiculous... cant they move the files to backup CO or something like that... This should be escalated!! worst system !


----------



## jagha86

MaSS21 said:


> ridiculous... cant they move the files to backup CO or something like that... This should be escalated!! worst system !



Yep.. they can or may be they will have backup CO.. but why should they do it..? They dono the meaning of living without partner.. all they see is things not humans.. specially the operators who are talking in the desk.. If they dono whts happening with the file then they can tell us rite.? they just speak to us like the automated machine.... i hate the system... dying daily... hope god will help us.. ray: ray: ray2: ray2:


----------



## Abhi_n

Can someone help me with the expected timeframe? help appreciated. 


Hi Guys, 

We submitted my wifes application for 309/100 on 16July 2012. 

on 29 Sept 2012 the CO (Surbhi) asked for additional docs which were provided by 05 Nov 2012. 

We received an update from the CO on 09 Nov saying our application has been queued for 'decision'. 

going from experience of other members here, can anyone advise the expected wait time for my wife's vias? 

Also, if I dont receive an update from the embassy then can I apply for a tourist visa so my wife can join me here?

Regards,
AN.


Thanks, 
Abhi.


----------



## Oshividhu

Mass21,

Good work on the SS. Btw, you haven't updated saanvi on the sheet.


----------



## lonelyf90

Oh atleast now the system is clearing out the cases without further delay


----------



## jagha86

Abhi_n said:


> Can someone help me with the expected timeframe? help appreciated.
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> We submitted my wifes application for 309/100 on 16July 2012.
> 
> on 29 Sept 2012 the CO (Surbhi) asked for additional docs which were provided by 05 Nov 2012.
> 
> We received an update from the CO on 09 Nov saying our application has been queued for 'decision'.
> 
> going from experience of other members here, can anyone advise the expected wait time for my wife's vias?
> 
> Also, if I dont receive an update from the embassy then can I apply for a tourist visa so my wife can join me here?
> 
> Regards,
> AN.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhi.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=4

CLick the page 1october 2011 onwards..


----------



## MaSS21

Oshividhu said:


> Mass21,
> 
> Good work on the SS. Btw, you haven't updated saanvi on the sheet.


Thanks Oshi !! I havn't seen any post or PM frm Sarangi... if you have pls send..vl update


----------



## MaSS21

MaSS21 said:


> Thanks Oshi !! I havn't seen any post or PM frm Sarangi... if you have pls send..vl update


Saanvi *


----------



## Oshividhu

Abhi_n said:


> Can someone help me with the expected timeframe? help appreciated.
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> We submitted my wifes application for 309/100 on 16July 2012.
> 
> on 29 Sept 2012 the CO (Surbhi) asked for additional docs which were provided by 05 Nov 2012.
> 
> We received an update from the CO on 09 Nov saying our application has been queued for 'decision'.
> 
> going from experience of other members here, can anyone advise the expected wait time for my wife's vias?
> 
> Also, if I dont receive an update from the embassy then can I apply for a tourist visa so my wife can join me here?
> 
> Regards,
> AN.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhi.


I applied on 9 July, and called them last week to ask them if I can apply for tv, they said not advisable. 

There are 2 theories going around, by the first theory, 90 day one, you should get the visa by 9 feb. 

By my theory too, you shall be next!!!!!


----------



## jagha86

MaSS21 said:


> Saanvi *


HEllo mate.. plz update my info..

New PCC requested & sent---> 23rd jan 2013.(the pcc i submitted with the lodgement was expired since it has only 1 year validity)
Delivered to AHc---> 25th jan 2013 at 10am.
Recieved by CO---> 29th jan 2013.

My file is still with Co.. waiting to forward it to Sco..

Cheer$


----------



## Abhi_n

As per this Google doc under the column 'No.of Days b/w SCO assigned and Visa Grant date' cell next to my name says 83 days but I havent received the visa yet. I am still waiting and that why I am asking for your advice as to the expected wait time.


----------



## Oshividhu

saanvi said:


> Hi ppl,
> 
> My husband contacted the AHC with ph no. +911141221000 today afternoon and was informed that my visa has been granted yesterday. But we haven't received any sort of intimation yet. Does anyone have any idea about the delay between visa getting granted and the grant letter being sent? If we have applied through an agent, am I supposed to get the mail too?


Here it is mass21


----------



## MaSS21

Abhi_n said:


> As per this Google doc under the column 'No.of Days b/w SCO assigned and Visa Grant date' cell next to my name says 83 days but I havent received the visa yet. I am still waiting and that why I am asking for your advice as to the expected wait time.


Abhi_n... many of our forum mates wanted to know how long it took after SCO is assigned... That is the reason I have updated the SS in such a way that every day the column 'No.of Days b/w SCO assigned and Visa Grant date' is being updated until the Visa grant date is added to SS.

Hope it helps !


----------



## MaSS21

Oshividhu said:


> Here it is mass21


Thanks Oshi !


----------



## SydneySummons

inh7rock said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My wife got visa confirmation email on 29 Jan her application details are as follows:
> DOL : 16/07/2012,
> Ph interview and additional documents request (medicals only) : 01/10/2012,
> Medicals done: 03/10/2012.
> Came to Australia : 29/10/2012.
> On 05/12/2012 got email to be offshore.
> She went offshore on 28/01/2013.
> Visa grant date: 29/01/2013.
> So guys dont guess from ur own views just keep ur application up to date by sending the requested documents asap in one package.
> My wife's visa had actually been granted on 05/12/2012 if she would have been offshore at that time...
> So her visa got delayed up to 28/01/2013 because we went offshore bit late due to some other commitments and I am very much sure ours case was not that simple like most of u guys.
> I got personal experience of more than 5 applications which were lodged by me for my friends and family...
> So according to my experience there is no criteria based upon 90 days rule from SCO grant. We got visa within 58 days of SCO allocation.
> 
> Sorry i was bit late in updating as we were in NZ enjoying beautiful Auckland & its countryside beauty.
> All the very best for those who are waiting for ur applications to be finalized. I hope u all will get ur visa granted very soon.
> Thanks to all for ur continuing support. This forum is really great and all the forum administrators are great who keeps the sheet up to date with the information.
> My sincere thanks to them and above all I am grateful to the person who started this forum..
> Regards


Congratulations and also many thanks for boosting our low morales...with your words!!! Matters a lot, now!
Thanks a ton!:clap2:

Cheers,
S


----------



## patelgg

MaSS21 said:


> ridiculous... cant they move the files to backup CO or something like that... This should be escalated!! worst system !


i think they have no sense about those 20 days delaying with partner.

here every day is going really very hard.


----------



## Oshividhu

patelgg said:


> i think they have no sense about those 20 days delaying with partner.
> 
> here every day is going really very hard.


I agree. Every single day is sooooo hard. And when I asked them over the phone, do you understand how difficult it is to live without your partner for 7 months, they said you are not the only one, others are waiting too. I mean, show some compassion at least.


----------



## 3ven

Hi inh7rock congrats 
Can I know ur sco date


----------



## vivv5

Hey guys!
I am very happy for the two who got their visa already! Can't believe I am gonna be the next second one to get a visa. I think the day i will get my visa, I myself will not believe it. And goodluck to everyone else waiting for their visas.. it will happen for all of us soon


----------



## Oshividhu

Is there any other way of tracking the application, other than ato site (which has been under maintenance for what seems to be an eternity) 

I don't wanna call them too, especially after the way they behaved last time.


----------



## vivv5

Na i dont think there is! I think we've all have gotten used to being miserable haha! None of us would believe it if we get our visas today lol




Oshividhu said:


> Is there any other way of tracking the application, other than ato site (which has been under maintenance for what seems to be an eternity)
> 
> I don't wanna call them too, especially after the way they behaved last time.


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Na i dont think there is! I think we've all have gotten used to being miserable haha! None of us would believe it if we get our visas today lol


Yeah...it would seem like a practical joke. Btw... Still praying for you, be it dol or SCO date, you are a few days ahead of me. So after you get it, mine wud be pretty soon


----------



## vivv5

Aww thanks a lot. I hope I get mine too.. though the lady on the phone yesterday said I should check my status again after 15-20 days. So I guess, may be after 15-20 days I will have my visa.


----------



## soumya1712

*never ending timelines!*

hey all!
we lodged my application at VFS Bangalore on 28 September 2012!
a case officer was assigned on the 13th of December 2012 and he requested us for additional documents like our marriage certificate, wedding pictures and the PCC from the regional passport office and of-course the medicals.. 
We had applied for a Prospective marriage visa and hence had not furnished the marriage certificate initially.. but since the case officer was assigned very close to our wedding day (3 days prior), he advised us to convert the subclass to 309 from 300..
we submitted the requested docs on 31 December 2012..
the file was queued for a final decision on the 8th of January 2013.

and now we are waiting cluelessly for my visa.. or a senior case officer or anything!!
How long would it take after this stage?? its already 4 months since we lodged the application....
would a tourist visa be good idea?
Any help with the timelines would be highly appreciated....


----------



## vivv5

Hey there Soumya!
If your file is queued for a final decision, the general theory on this forum is that after it goes to the SCO, it takes about 80 to 90 days to get the visa. I am waiting since 7 months already (minus two days) and I am expecting to get a visa in about 20 days. You should check the spreadsheet maintained by this forum for a better idea and patterns on visa grants!

Goodluck 
The spreadsheet- https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=9




soumya1712 said:


> hey all!
> we lodged my application at VFS Bangalore on 28 September 2012!
> a case officer was assigned on the 13th of December 2012 and he requested us for additional documents like our marriage certificate, wedding pictures and the PCC from the regional passport office and of-course the medicals..
> We had applied for a Prospective marriage visa and hence had not furnished the marriage certificate initially.. but since the case officer was assigned very close to our wedding day (3 days prior), he advised us to convert the subclass to 309 from 300..
> we submitted the requested docs on 31 December 2012..
> the file was queued for a final decision on the 8th of January 2013.
> 
> and now we are waiting cluelessly for my visa.. or a senior case officer or anything!!
> How long would it take after this stage?? its already 4 months since we lodged the application....
> would a tourist visa be good idea?
> Any help with the timelines would be highly appreciated....


----------



## patelgg

how can we check status on ATO


----------



## soumya1712

thanks vivv5


----------



## vivv5

The ATO website is down since so many days. Else you can check it on https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/ once it starts working again!







patelgg said:


> how can we check status on ATO


----------



## jagha86

patelgg said:


> how can we check status on ATO


https://iar.ato.gov.au/

By entering in this site & fill the details.. u wil know if u got ur visa ... but, since last weekend the website is down (Site under maintenance)
so have to wait till it works back..


----------



## vivv5

Hey Oshividu,
May be if you and I get the visas together, we should plan our itinerary together as well. Where is your spouse located in Oz?


----------



## Oshividhu

soumya1712 said:


> hey all!
> we lodged my application at VFS Bangalore on 28 September 2012!
> a case officer was assigned on the 13th of December 2012 and he requested us for additional documents like our marriage certificate, wedding pictures and the PCC from the regional passport office and of-course the medicals..
> We had applied for a Prospective marriage visa and hence had not furnished the marriage certificate initially.. but since the case officer was assigned very close to our wedding day (3 days prior), he advised us to convert the subclass to 309 from 300..
> we submitted the requested docs on 31 December 2012..
> the file was queued for a final decision on the 8th of January 2013.
> 
> and now we are waiting cluelessly for my visa.. or a senior case officer or anything!!
> How long would it take after this stage?? its already 4 months since we lodged the application....
> would a tourist visa be good idea?
> Any help with the timelines would be highly appreciated....


Hi soumya, 

Your and my case are pretty similar. I applied for pmv, which was later converted to spouse visa. Now, I have been waiting since 9 July, so you can guess yourself how much time it takes.

If your file has been forwarded for final decision, it means it has been sent to SCO. He will not contact you, so you wouldn't know who he/she is. 

It takes 7 months on average for the decision, so I would say you still have 3 months to go. If you want, you can apply for TV and go. Meanwhile, inform you CO that you are entering Australia. They will ask you to go offshore whenever they are ready with a decision.


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Hey Oshividu,
> May be if you and I get the visas together, we should plan our itinerary together as well. Where is your spouse located in Oz?


I would love to. He is in brisbane


----------



## vivv5

Aww, my husband is in Sydney.. I hope we get our visas soon nevertheless


----------



## sind

jagha86 said:


> You don't need to send the passport mate..!! They will send u the grant letter.. Tht will be enough mate


thanks jagha86 ........i find this forum very helpfull as we are all sailing on the same boat. We can understand each others feeling exactly...


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Aww, my husband is in Sydney.. I hope we get our visas soon nevertheless


It's okay, we can fly to Singapore or kuala lumpur or wherever we are taking connecting flights from.


----------



## patelgg

Honestly if i get visa in 20 Days than its party time.
Champagne time guys.


----------



## sind

*update my details in spreadsheet*

hi everyone

can anyone please update my details in the spreadsheet

DOL:-16/08/2012
CO assigned-30/10/2012
Additional documents required:- medicals,photogrphs ,email exchanges
Documents acknowledged by CO-3/12/2012
Request to go offshore :- 6/12/2012
Came Offshore-21/01/2013
File queued for final decision-21/01/2013


----------



## UK19

inh7rock said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My wife got visa confirmation email on 29 Jan her application details are as follows:
> DOL : 16/07/2012,
> Ph interview and additional documents request (medicals only) : 01/10/2012,
> Medicals done: 03/10/2012.
> Came to Australia : 29/10/2012.
> On 05/12/2012 got email to be offshore.
> She went offshore on 28/01/2013.
> Visa grant date: 29/01/2013.
> So guys dont guess from ur own views just keep ur application up to date by sending the requested documents asap in one package.
> My wife's visa had actually been granted on 05/12/2012 if she would have been offshore at that time...
> So her visa got delayed up to 28/01/2013 because we went offshore bit late due to some other commitments and I am very much sure ours case was not that simple like most of u guys.
> I got personal experience of more than 5 applications which were lodged by me for my friends and family...
> So according to my experience there is no criteria based upon 90 days rule from SCO grant. We got visa within 58 days of SCO allocation.
> 
> Sorry i was bit late in updating as we were in NZ enjoying beautiful Auckland & its countryside beauty.
> All the very best for those who are waiting for ur applications to be finalized. I hope u all will get ur visa granted very soon.
> Thanks to all for ur continuing support. This forum is really great and all the forum administrators are great who keeps the sheet up to date with the information.
> My sincere thanks to them and above all I am grateful to the person who started this forum..
> Regards


Hi friend

congrats!!! could you kindly tell us whether you needed a tourist visa to go to NZ? what was the process you had to go through? what was the cost and how many days did you stay there?

thanks a lot


----------



## inh7rock

SydneySummons said:


> Congratulations and also many thanks for boosting our low morales...with your words!!! Matters a lot, now!
> Thanks a ton!:clap2:
> 
> Cheers,
> S


U r most welcome dear...
Just be patient and keep urself busy in development of ur personality n professional career...
At the end sooner or later everyone will get his/her visa granted.
So dont suspect any of CO's working... Nobody knows how and under what pressure they are working. Even my CO didnt mail me about my case to be with SCO but he replied on time on special turns of process like when i went offshore about information in regards to visa grant etc.
Overall i am 100% satisfied with his performance and the way he worked. Most of the times its we guys who r the reason for delay in our processing.
Regards
Rocky


----------



## inh7rock

3ven said:


> Hi inh7rock congrats
> Can I know ur sco date


Thanks dear,
I have no idea but my visa should have been granted after 62 days of medical examination date if she would have been offshore...
So according to my personal experience there is no criteria for sco date..
Regards


----------



## inh7rock

UK19 said:


> Hi friend
> 
> congrats!!! could you kindly tell us whether you needed a tourist visa to go to NZ? what was the process you had to go through? what was the cost and how many days did you stay there?
> 
> thanks a lot


Thanks Dear,
We r still in NZ n will be back on saturday after 6 days of memorable days here in NZ...
Sponsor does not need the visa for NZ but applicant who is on Tourist visa in Australia need to apply for normal visitor visa to NZ the cost and process is as follows:
Fee: 145$
Processing time: 10-15 days
Two return tickets: 1400$
Hotel costs: 400NZD for 5 days 
Rental car: 350$(subaru forester)
After this 1000$-1200$ for site seeing (must watch and highly recommended).
Regards


----------



## vivv5

Oshividhu, Will def tie up traveling with you 

and SydneySummons, I did contact my co -10 twice during the whole ordeal and she did reply back. Nothing assuring, but they just go by the book I think


----------



## YehDooriyan

Hi all...
small doubt, once again...
what proof needs to be submitted for, "Attach proof of length of residence for partner".. this is asked in the 47SP form...


----------



## ayaan

jagha86 said:


> Yep.. they can or may be they will have backup CO.. but why should they do it..? They dono the meaning of living without partner.. all they see is things not humans.. specially the operators who are talking in the desk.. If they dono whts happening with the file then they can tell us rite.? they just speak to us like the automated machine.... i hate the system... dying daily... hope god will help us.. ray: ray: ray2: ray2:


i also hate to speak with operatopr,their 7 month poem...now these days i told m husband to email our case officer,my husband emailed to my case officer but she didnt gave any response till now,i dont knw wats happing...


----------



## MaSS21

YehDooriyan said:


> Hi all...
> small doubt, once again...
> what proof needs to be submitted for, "Attach proof of length of residence for partner".. this is asked in the 47SP form...


YehDooriyan... you can submit something similar to your partner's appointment letter or invitation letter by employer confirming his date of arrival and/or his visa page stamped by Aus immigration will have the date and/or his bank statements

I submitted all the above..


----------



## YehDooriyan

MaSS21 said:


> YehDooriyan... you can submit something similar to your partner's appointment letter or invitation letter by employer confirming his date of arrival and/or his visa page stamped by Aus immigration will have the date and/or his bank statements
> 
> I submitted all the above..


thanks a lot ... 
Had 1 more doubt , i have actually included my husband's name as nominee in my LIC policy , so can i submit that as a proof to support for , NATURE OF COMMITMENT TO EACH OTHER' , / TERMS OF WILL


----------



## MaSS21

YehDooriyan said:


> thanks a lot ...
> Had 1 more doubt , i have actually included my husband's name as nominee in my LIC policy , so can i submit that as a proof to support for , NATURE OF COMMITMENT TO EACH OTHER' , / TERMS OF WILL


Yes.. you can...bcz I hope it clearly specifies your relationship too in that...


----------



## YehDooriyan

MaSS21 said:


> Yes.. you can...bcz I hope it clearly specifies your relationship too in that...


Yeah MaSS21, 
It does specify my relation with my nominee, (husband).


----------



## SydneySummons

vivv5 said:


> Oshividhu, Will def tie up traveling with you
> 
> and SydneySummons, I did contact my co -10 twice during the whole ordeal and she did reply back. Nothing assuring, but they just go by the book I think


yea...same here....she is quite responsive...but yea...sticks by the book..nothing too helpful


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Any luck today?? ato is still down


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi...

Can you please tell me how did you file for you tourist visa? I too have applied for a spouse visa but wish to travel for 3 months on a tourist visa.. what are the documents needed and do they grant a tourist visa?

Your help will be really appreciated.



sind said:


> hi everyone
> 
> can anyone please update my details in the spreadsheet
> 
> DOL:-16/08/2012
> CO assigned-30/10/2012
> Additional documents required:- medicals,photogrphs ,email exchanges
> Documents acknowledged by CO-3/12/2012
> Request to go offshore :- 6/12/2012
> Came Offshore-21/01/2013
> File queued for final decision-21/01/2013


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

Ato Site is working now,,,,,,,no luck with me though..........


----------



## patelgg

please guys can u tell me how can we know by ATO
i go to site and enter passport no and all detail then what?
please give me instruction


----------



## patelgg

i got it
any good news guys


----------



## patelgg

i understand how to check ATO now
any luck good news?


----------



## tejiverma

can someone please update my detail on spreadsheet,

DOL 22/05/12
CO assigned date 24/07/12
addtional docs requested : Medical, photos
SCO assigned date : 13/12/2012

thanks


----------



## vivv5

no luck with ato for me too


----------



## tejiverma

thanks heaps whoever update my info, my case was being lodged in New Delhi

Cheers!!


----------



## jagha86

tejiverma said:


> thanks heaps whoever update my info, my case was being lodged in New Delhi
> 
> Cheers!!


VIVV5 is updating the spreadsheet mate...


----------



## jagha86

any good news..?


----------



## vivv5

Hey! I am not updating the spreadsheet but Mass21 is. I had thought of that, but then i should also get my visa shortly so I didn't


----------



## jagha86

vivv5 said:


> Hey! I am not updating the spreadsheet but Mass21 is. I had thought of that, but then i should also get my visa shortly so I didn't


Oops.. Sorry mate.. Confused a bit.. Sorry for the wrong info..


----------



## jagha86

Hello mates,

today my wife sent a mail to my co regarding to enquire my application status.. within 10 mins she got a reply from CO that our file was forwarded to final decision & we will hear something shortly..:clap2: :clap2: but didnt mention the date of forward or the sco name,,... 

After 1 year, 1 month & 10 days (407 days) we are hapy that my file has been forwarded to final decision.. am afraid about the 90 days theory of sco granting visa.. hope i get visa soon... thnks guys.. without u all i wouldnt survived this long wait.. hoping to get visa soon.. all the best for every1.. ray: ray2: ray: ray2:


----------



## Oshividhu

I was out all day, just entered the house, and the first thing I did was check the ATO website (well after checking this forum) and still no luck. I don't understand why the delay.


----------



## Oshividhu

Mass21,

My name seems to have gone missing from the list!!!!! What happened???


----------



## sind

Spousevisa said:


> Hi...
> 
> Can you please tell me how did you file for you tourist visa? I too have applied for a spouse visa but wish to travel for 3 months on a tourist visa.. what are the documents needed and do they grant a tourist visa?
> 
> Your help will be really appreciated.


Hi I actually applied for my tourist visa and the spouse visa together because they told me to do so.For tourist visa you have to provide who will support you financially or you have adequate funds. And if you plan to go for more than 3 months you should provide your medicals.Please ask your case officer before you apply for a tourist visa.


----------



## ayaan

jagha86 said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> today my wife sent a mail to my co regarding to enquire my application status.. within 10 mins she got a reply from CO that our file was forwarded to final decision & we will hear something shortly..:clap2: :clap2: but didnt mention the date of forward or the sco name,,...
> 
> After 1 year, 1 month & 10 days (407 days) we are hapy that my file has been forwarded to final decision.. am afraid about the 90 days theory of sco granting visa.. hope i get visa soon... thnks guys.. without u all i wouldnt survived this long wait.. hoping to get visa soon.. all the best for every1.. ray: ray2: ray: ray2:


you will get ur visa very soon,i think in 2 weeks...


----------



## MaSS21

Oshividhu said:


> Mass21,
> 
> My name seems to have gone missing from the list!!!!! What happened???


Oshi.. just checked the SS...It was removed by another admin user yesterday evening... I think it would be done by mistake... Have the user details.. Will try to chk that offline...

Anyways now I've recovered your data..


----------



## jagha86

ayaan said:


> you will get ur visa very soon,i think in 2 weeks...


Yep mate.. Thnk u so much..Hoping so.. All the best for u Hun


----------



## vivv5

Help us Lord!
Its like we are on a sinking ship while some leave and some wait for the boat to leave...


----------



## MaSS21

jagha86 said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> today my wife sent a mail to my co regarding to enquire my application status.. within 10 mins she got a reply from CO that our file was forwarded to final decision & we will hear something shortly..:clap2: :clap2: but didnt mention the date of forward or the sco name,,...
> 
> After 1 year, 1 month & 10 days (407 days) we are hapy that my file has been forwarded to final decision.. am afraid about the 90 days theory of sco granting visa.. hope i get visa soon... thnks guys.. without u all i wouldnt survived this long wait.. hoping to get visa soon.. all the best for every1.. ray: ray2: ray: ray2:


Dnt worry..I think Its time for you to fly  be ready to hear the good news v.soon.. Best wishes...


----------



## jagha86

MaSS21 said:


> Dnt worry..I think Its time for you to fly  be ready to hear the good news v.soon.. Best wishes...


Yep sure mate.. Thank u so much.. Hoping so.. My wishes for u too guys..


----------



## patelgg

I use to like Weekends but nowadays weekends like hell because there is no work at Immi office New Delhi. Thats the destiny. waiting waiting waiting........


----------



## inh7rock

Thanks so much guys,

We are back in Australia after a memorable trip in NZ ... If i can be of any help to you then i will b more than happy to guide if i will be able to....
Thanks n all the very best to those who r waiting for their reunion.
Its our good luck that we just stayed away for three months since our marriage...
Regards


----------



## ayaan

why weekened come early....


----------



## ayaan

i have completed 6 month to lodged my case i call yesterday the operator said my case is still with my co....am wondering why my co not farwarding my case to sco,can any one face this situation plz tell me...i have submitted all papers 18th dec from that date we did nt hear anything....


----------



## ayaan

patelgg said:


> I use to like Weekends but nowadays weekends like hell because there is no work at Immi office New Delhi. Thats the destiny. waiting waiting waiting........


saturday sunday most boring days without our partner


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Thanks for reverting back...
I have recently applied for a spouse visa, my DOL is 23rd Jan so yet a CO is not been allotted to me.. So can i apply through VFS and do i have to also look for health insurance.. Regarding the funds, can i show my Husband's bank statement as he will be the one who will look after me there? Also can you tell me do they conduct a telephonic interview for tourist visa?




sind said:


> Hi I actually applied for my tourist visa and the spouse visa together because they told me to do so.For tourist visa you have to provide who will support you financially or you have adequate funds. And if you plan to go for more than 3 months you should provide your medicals.Please ask your case officer before you apply for a tourist visa.


----------



## SydneySummons

jagha86 said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> today my wife sent a mail to my co regarding to enquire my application status.. within 10 mins she got a reply from CO that our file was forwarded to final decision & we will hear something shortly..:clap2: :clap2: but didnt mention the date of forward or the sco name,,...
> 
> After 1 year, 1 month & 10 days (407 days) we are hapy that my file has been forwarded to final decision.. am afraid about the 90 days theory of sco granting visa.. hope i get visa soon... thnks guys.. without u all i wouldnt survived this long wait.. hoping to get visa soon.. all the best for every1.. ray: ray2: ray: ray2:


:clap2: finally!! kudos...fingers crossed!


----------



## vivv5

I crossed 7 months today :'( i feel so sad already.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

vivv5 said:


> I crossed 7 months today :'( i feel so sad already.


Vivv5, I checked my husband's ato. It was updated so I checked it many times. Got my mum to check it as well. I won't believe it until I see the grant letter.
Mixed emotions right now (secretly over the moon - I cried)

Check ato, the website is up and running.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

I have been checking the ato all day and it's coming up with the following msg:

"Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"

This refutes the 90 day theory...arghhhhhhh i'm going mad


----------



## zion180

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> I have been checking the ato all day and it's coming up with the following msg:
> 
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"
> 
> This refutes the 90 day theory...arghhhhhhh i'm going mad


Congrats mate. Happy for u this good news


----------



## Guest

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> I have been checking the ato all day and it's coming up with the following msg:
> 
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"
> 
> This refutes the 90 day theory...arghhhhhhh i'm going mad


Yaaaayyy and double yaaayyyy :clap2::clap2: congrats , your husband must be very excited


----------



## zion180

Guys there is any I dea when they are going to start clearing AUG applications.?


----------



## Guest

zion180 said:


> Guys there is any I dea when they are going to start clearing AUG applications.?


I believe in another 10-15 days august will start. I am an August applicant too So the sooner the better lane:


----------



## zion180

Aps1777 said:


> I believe in another 10-15 days august will start. I am an August applicant too So the sooner the better lane:


Touch wood


----------



## jagha86

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Vivv5, I checked my husband's ato. It was updated so I checked it many times. Got my mum to check it as well. I won't believe it until I see the grant letter.
> Mixed emotions right now (secretly over the moon - I cried)
> 
> Check ato, the website is up and running.


Congrats dear... Happy reunion.. All the best...


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Aps1777 said:


> Yaaaayyy and double yaaayyyy :clap2::clap2: congrats , your husband must be very excited


 Thanks Aps1777, haha he doesnt know yet. Still sleeping. It still has not dawned on me. I'm waiting for the grant letter to confirm  I'll keep checking in here and updating. I'm going to make him call them tomorrow

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

jagha86 said:


> Congrats dear... Happy reunion.. All the best...


Jagha, I wish for your ato to be updated this week preferably tomorrow


----------



## vivv5

big congrats Dhurga Sureshkumar. May be you won't believe it but i got up from my mid-sleep to check the forum. Had this feeling someone got the visa.  Many congrats!!!!  Happy Reunion and i hope i get the visa soon too


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

vivv5 said:


> big congrats Dhurga Sureshkumar. May be you won't believe it but i got up from my mid-sleep to check the forum. Had this feeling someone got the visa.  Many congrats!!!!  Happy Reunion and i hope i get the visa soon too


Thanks vivv5, you should get yours by the end of the week  i am still checking ato so many times lol.


----------



## jagha86

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Thanks Aps1777, haha he doesnt know yet. Still sleeping. It still has not dawned on me. I'm waiting for the grant letter to confirm  I'll keep checking in here and updating. I'm going to make him call them tomorrow
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!!


Did u check ato yesterday..?


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

jagha86 said:


> Did u check ato yesterday..?


i checked it this morning jagha. since 9 in the morning i've checked it at least 25 times


----------



## jagha86

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> i checked it this morning jagha. since 9 in the morning i've checked it at least 25 times


Lolzz..don't get confused mate.. Already UR visa has been approved..!! Guess u will get UR grant letter before Tuesday... I mean, did u check UR ato yesterday & wht did it say yesterday..?


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

jagha86 said:


> Lolzz..don't get confused mate.. Already UR visa has been approved..!! Guess u will get UR grant letter before Tuesday... I mean, did u check UR ato yesterday & wht did it say yesterday..?


today morning its sunday and its 12.30 in the afternoon now so i checked it at 9 in the morning 



"Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"

Thats what it says each time. i just told my husband he's over the moon and i cant wait to go to india in 6 weeks now!!!!


----------



## tejiverma

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Thanks vivv5, you should get yours by the end of the week  i am still checking ato so many times lol.


Hey congrate Durga, Can i please get a link to check ATO


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

tejiverma said:


> Hey congrate Durga, Can i please get a link to check ATO


www.iar.ato.gov.au


----------



## Guest

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Thanks Aps1777, haha he doesnt know yet. Still sleeping. It still has not dawned on me. I'm waiting for the grant letter to confirm  I'll keep checking in here and updating. I'm going to make him call them tomorrow
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!!


Wooohoooo yea finally you guys are going to meet each other lane:.. Hope the 6 weeks fly as soon as possible , maybe for those weeks of wait you can do some bit of shopping before you go to india... So happy for the both of you .


----------



## 3ven

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> I have been checking the ato all day and it's coming up with the following msg:
> 
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"
> 
> This refutes the 90 day theory...arghhhhhhh i'm going mad


Hi Dhurga congrats 

After seeing ur post I thought to check mine in ato but it is cumng as site under maintainence but y


----------



## jagha86

3ven said:


> Hi Dhurga congrats
> 
> After seeing ur post I thought to check mine in ato but it is cumng as site under maintainence but y


no... It is Working... Click 

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Aps1777 said:


> Wooohoooo yea finally you guys are going to meet each other lane:.. Hope the 6 weeks fly as soon as possible , maybe for those weeks of wait you can do some bit of shopping before you go to india... So happy for the both of you .


Hi Aps1777, yep once the husband gets his grant letter, i'm going to apply for a 5 week leave period  so i am going to leave as planned march 27th to chennai!! too excited, we can finally get on with our lives. yeh all my weekends now are going to for preparation of the trip. some shopping and have to get our tourist visa for India done as well.


----------



## patelgg

congratulation dhurga..
i still got hard luck with ATO


----------



## vivv5

Hey guys!
I have a question. Does anyone think at this point, since i've crossed 7 months of my timeline and my file is with the sco since 60 days, anyone in my condition could get a refusal on the spouse visa? I am too scared


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

vivv5 said:


> Hey guys!
> I have a question. Does anyone think at this point, since i've crossed 7 months of my timeline and my file is with the sco since 60 days, anyone in my condition could get a refusal on the spouse visa? I am too scared


Don't be silly vivv5, nothing of that sort will happen!!!!! don't let your fears get the better of you.


----------



## vivv5

I seriously couldn't sleep today. Somewhere in my mind, I am scared as well. But i hope it will be better soon


----------



## patelgg

Hello guys if i can enter to ato site and they ask for add and all what does that mean.
Before i tried to go they says u need to contact diac.
Please advice me further


----------



## jagha86

vivv5 said:


> Hey guys!
> I have a question. Does anyone think at this point, since i've crossed 7 months of my timeline and my file is with the sco since 60 days, anyone in my condition could get a refusal on the spouse visa? I am too scared



Come on mate.. don''t be silly & get confused.. why are you thinking negatively... there a soul waiting for u... be positive.. nothing will happen like that.. u will get ur visa soon.. Be strong.. Think of me.. how would i feel for waiting period of 410 days??? ur time is now.. my wish for u to get visa sooner...


----------



## jagha86

patelgg said:


> Hello guys if i can enter to ato site and they ask for add and all what does that mean.
> Before i tried to go they says u need to contact diac.
> Please advice me further


After u entered all ur details.. if u get

*"Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TF*N"

then u r visa has been approved.. if it says

*You are not eligible...and to contact diac*

then ur visa is in still process... u will have to wait for ur decision mate...

Hope this helps you..


----------



## vivv5

Thanks Jagha!
they refused my TV for no specific reason.. it feels scary you know. But thanks for your support, much appreciated


----------



## patelgg

jagha86 said:


> After u entered all ur details.. if u get
> 
> *"Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TF*N"
> 
> then u r visa has been approved.. if it says
> 
> *You are not eligible...and to contact diac*
> 
> then ur visa is in still process... u will have to wait for ur decision mate...
> 
> Hope this helps you..


Thank you i will try?


----------



## MaSS21

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> I have been checking the ato all day and it's coming up with the following msg:
> 
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"
> 
> This refutes the 90 day theory...arghhhhhhh i'm going mad


Congrats !


----------



## SydneySummons

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> I have been checking the ato all day and it's coming up with the following msg:
> 
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"
> 
> This refutes the 90 day theory...arghhhhhhh i'm going mad


Wow! you got ur grant on a Saturday!!! Awesome news! Congratulations gal!!
:clap2: Also...I'm so happy that the 90 day theory has been refuted, yet again!!! Fingers crossed now..

I've a unique query though...can anybody help me out? I was already in Australia before on a work permit(Subclass 457) & I also had a TFN then...so does that imply, that now, when I'm waiting for my spouse visa to come through..i cant verify my grant via the ATO site, since I already had a TFN number...will it always show
: "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"

Because that is what I'm able to see now, when I enter my details!!!! 

Please help!

Cheers,
S


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

SydneySummons said:


> Wow! you got ur grant on a Saturday!!! Awesome news! Congratulations gal!!
> :clap2: Also...I'm so happy that the 90 day theory has been refuted, yet again!!! Fingers crossed now..
> 
> I've a unique query though...can anybody help me out? I was already in Australia before on a work permit(Subclass 457) & I also had a TFN then...so does that imply, that now, when I'm waiting for my spouse visa to come through..i cant verify my grant via the ATO site, since I already had a TFN number...will it always show
> : "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"
> 
> Because that is what I'm able to see now, when I enter my details!!!!
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Cheers,
> S



Thanks heaps Sydney!! i dont know if the husband got it over the weekend, after the ato website was down for a week, i did not check it on friday although i did send my caseworker an email (a rather angry one). hasn't relplied obviously. it was by chance that i thought i'll see if the website is working and boom tfn updated. i'm proud to say i've since checked it over 50 times


you should call them up tomorrow to check


----------



## Guest

vivv5 said:


> Hey guys!
> I have a question. Does anyone think at this point, since i've crossed 7 months of my timeline and my file is with the sco since 60 days, anyone in my condition could get a refusal on the spouse visa? I am too scared


No way vivv5... You are going to get that visa and that too very very soon... Cheer up...


----------



## jagha86

SydneySummons said:


> Wow! you got ur grant on a Saturday!!! Awesome news! Congratulations gal!!
> :clap2: Also...I'm so happy that the 90 day theory has been refuted, yet again!!! Fingers crossed now..
> 
> I've a unique query though...can anybody help me out? I was already in Australia before on a work permit(Subclass 457) & I also had a TFN then...so does that imply, that now, when I'm waiting for my spouse visa to come through..i cant verify my grant via the ATO site, since I already had a TFN number...will it always show
> : "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"
> 
> Because that is what I'm able to see now, when I enter my details!!!!
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Cheers,
> S


Nope.. I already have tfn mate.. But when I check ato is say tht I AM NOT ELIGIBLE TO APPLY TFN. So if my visa is granted then this status will change to AM ELIGIBLE to APPLY TFN.. If it shows UR eligible to apply tfn.. Then u might have got UR visa.. Wht it says for u..?


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

exactly vivv, you are going to get that visa. happy thoughts happy thoughts


----------



## patelgg

I can understand vivv ur feelings.
my file has been through 7 months and 12 days and each days going like hell.
I m sorry vivv but this is our destiny.


----------



## ayaan

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Hi Aps1777, yep once the husband gets his grant letter, i'm going to apply for a 5 week leave period  so i am going to leave as planned march 27th to chennai!! too excited, we can finally get on with our lives. yeh all my weekends now are going to for preparation of the trip. some shopping and have to get our tourist visa for India done as well.


CONGRATES DHURGA,wat was ur DOL


----------



## ayaan

Any one send me the lin of updates spredsheet plz


----------



## SydneySummons

jagha86 said:


> Nope.. I already have tfn mate.. But when I check ato is say tht I AM NOT ELIGIBLE TO APPLY TFN. So if my visa is granted then this status will change to AM ELIGIBLE to APPLY TFN.. If it shows UR eligible to apply tfn.. Then u might have got UR visa.. Wht it says for u..?


jagha!!! u can't be serious...because after i raised this query..i did a little research of my own..and discovered from the TFN site, that it's an unique number and is granted only once in a lifetime and will remain valid, even after I've left Australia and re-entered. So my old TFN number is still valid. I'm getting the message... you are eligible to apply for tfn message!!!!!!Today is the 1st time i tried checking the ATO site, never tried before ........ 

Are you sure...I'm not supposed to get this message, even if I've already had a TFN before?? Unless m actually granted this spouse visa!!!??? please confirm what exact information are you giving in the ATO site!!!

m Super confused now...dont know...whether i should be elated...or


----------



## vivv5

Sydney Summons, is your TFN still valid? or your other visa? What you can do is call up AHC tomo morning and check your visa status with them. Thats the only way to know otherwise. If your other visa is expired, looks like you have your 309 approved


----------



## SydneySummons

vivv5 said:


> Sydney Summons, is your TFN still valid? or your other visa? What you can do is call up AHC tomo morning and check your visa status with them. Thats the only way to know otherwise. If your other visa is expired, looks like you have your 309 approved


HI Vivv,

My previous Visa(work permit) had expired 2 years back, but what i gathered about the TFN is it remains valid throughout our llifetime and is granted only once in a lifetime. Thats why i'm super confused! I'm not sure...it's possible for my visa to be granted so soon!! 

ohh god, can you imagine..how torturous it will be,if i find out from AHC that it is not actually granted...


----------



## vivv5

oh well, just this night in between and you will know . hope you get it though


----------



## jagha86

hello mate,

I already have TFN. when i check ato website it says am not eligible to apply tfn... so i guess, after i got my visa then it will change as YOU ARE ELIGIBLE.. coz this is what happened for a previous user in this forum who already had TFN..


----------



## SydneySummons

vivv5 said:


> oh well, just this night in between and you will know . hope you get it though


Thanks soo much Vivv!! But you know how difficult it is to get through AHC...I'ven't been able to get through them even once, till now!!

Do you have any sureshot way to get through them?? Please help me..I"m really very very anxious now...what with this new ray of hope...just need to confirm whether it's just a mirage or for real!

nonetheless thanks for your support dear!

cheers,

S


----------



## vivv5

Hey you should try calling them first thing in the morning. Less rush by then


----------



## jagha86

SydneySummons said:


> Thanks soo much Vivv!! But you know how difficult it is to get through AHC...I'ven't been able to get through them even once, till now!!
> 
> Do you have any sureshot way to get through them?? Please help me..I"m really very very anxious now...what with this new ray of hope...just need to confirm whether it's just a mirage or for real!
> 
> nonetheless thanks for your support dear!
> 
> cheers,
> 
> S


PLz clam down and take some rest mate..!! Everything will be alright... tomrw will be a very good day.. more hopes and more visas..:clap2::clap2:


----------



## vivv5

today was such a depressing day for me. i cant stand this no more.


----------



## SydneySummons

jagha86 said:


> hello mate,
> 
> I already have TFN. when i check ato website it says am not eligible to apply tfn... so i guess, after i got my visa then it will change as YOU ARE ELIGIBLE.. coz this is what happened for a previous user in this forum who already had TFN..


Jagha, Could you please give me little more details about your situation? As in a little background about how you have a TFN? If it does not bother you ofcourse..I'm just asking because I'm confused about my case.

Cheers mate,

S


----------



## SydneySummons

vivv5 said:


> today was such a depressing day for me. i cant stand this no more.


Ohhh dear..... just be a little more patient..you have been for so long...just a little longer...and you will be with your partner!  soon dear...very very soon!!!


----------



## jagha86

SydneySummons said:


> Jagha, Could you please give me little more details about your situation? As in a little background about how you have a TFN? If it does not bother you ofcourse..I'm just asking because I'm confused about my case.
> 
> Cheers mate,
> 
> S


I was been in australia since august 2008... i was in student visa.. i applied my TFN september 2008 & got it... i was using it for my work mate... i dont have any current visa.. i applied for my 309/100 visa by december 2011.. so after that i checked the ato website.. it says *AM NOT ELIGIBLE TO APPLY TFN*. hope this information helps u mate


----------



## SydneySummons

vivv5 said:


> Hey you should try calling them first thing in the morning. Less rush by then


Thanks for the tip vivv!! Looks like only the 3 of us anxious souls are awake and active here!! Jagha, you and me!!:ranger:


----------



## jagha86

SydneySummons said:


> Thanks for the tip vivv!! Looks like only the 3 of us anxious souls are awake and active here!! Jagha, you and me!!:ranger:


Yep mate.. i dono what curse we have.. if god is watching us, please show us some mercy.. hoping to start a new week.. i wish and hope we get visa soon.. maybe even tomrw... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SydneySummons

jagha86 said:


> I was been in australia since august 2008... i was in student visa.. i applied my TFN september 2008 & got it... i was using it for my work mate... i dont have any current visa.. i applied for my 309/100 visa by december 2011.. so after that i checked the ato website.. it says *AM NOT ELIGIBLE TO APPLY TFN*. hope this information helps u mate



Thanks so much Jagha..that is pretty much the same status as mine...just 1 little thing..did u ever require to file a tax return using this TFN, while you were in Australia? I'm wondering, cause maybe since I was on a work permit and had also used my TFN to apply for my tax purposes...maybe thats why I'm getting this message...not sure. Your reply will confirm/refute my doubt.

Thanks again for your support mate!! :clap2:

U r a true optimistic....lot to learn from you! 

cheers,
S


----------



## jagha86

SydneySummons said:


> Thanks so much Jagha..that is pretty much the same status as mine...just 1 little thing..did u ever require to file a tax return using this TFN, while you were in Australia? I'm wondering, cause maybe since I was on a work permit and had also used my TFN to apply for my tax purposes...maybe thats why I'm getting this message...not sure. Your reply will confirm/refute my doubt.
> 
> Thanks again for your support mate!! :clap2:
> 
> U r a true optimistic....lot to learn from you!
> 
> cheers,
> S


No worries mate..!! thnk u.. yep i filed a tex return by 2009 mate... what u think..?


----------



## SydneySummons

jagha86 said:


> No worries mate..!! thnk u.. yep i filed a tex return by 2009 mate... what u think..?



We are on the same boat mate! almost same scenario....for the both of us! As Vivv said...I should call up AHC, tomorrow first thing in the morning and confirm...and only then we'll know...whether it's a TFN issue or whether the visa has actually been granted...1 very confusing and anxious nite ahead, mate!

You are going to get your visa...really really soon!!!


----------



## jagha86

SydneySummons said:


> We are on the same boat mate! almost same scenario....for the both of us! As Vivv said...I should call up AHC, tomorrow first thing in the morning and confirm...and only then we'll know...whether it's a TFN issue or whether the visa has actually been granted...1 very confusing and anxious nite ahead, mate!
> 
> You are going to get your visa...really really soon!!!


Yep hoping so mate... thnk u so much mate... wish the same for you... so from when ur ato is showing that YOU ARE ELIGIBLE...?


----------



## SydneySummons

jagha86 said:


> Yep hoping so mate... thnk u so much mate... wish the same for you... so from when ur ato is showing that YOU ARE ELIGIBLE...?


Hey today was the very first day i thought of checking the ATO site...probably didn't think before, because I assumed that since I anyways have a TFN number...it wont be applicable for me. But today just for timepass I casually checked it...and I got the message...and I assumed...that since I have an existing TFN number(previous visa expired), thats why I'm getting this message. But after chatting with you, it seems that may not be the case...lets see...will only be confirmed tomorrow mate.

Goodnite mate.

S


----------



## jagha86

SydneySummons said:


> Hey today was the very first day i thought of checking the ATO site...probably didn't think before, because I assumed that since I anyways have a TFN number...it wont be applicable for me. But today just for timepass I casually checked it...and I got the message...and I assumed...that since I have an existing TFN number(previous visa expired), thats why I'm getting this message. But after chatting with you, it seems that may not be the case...lets see...will only be confirmed tomorrow mate.
> 
> Goodnite mate.
> 
> S


Cheer$ mate..    U must have got UR visa.. Congrats.. Call AHC tomorw exactly by 9.. Start the party by 9.30 mate..


----------



## soumya1712

thank you so much oshividhu... 




Oshividhu said:


> Hi soumya,
> 
> Your and my case are pretty similar. I applied for pmv, which was later converted to spouse visa. Now, I have been waiting since 9 July, so you can guess yourself how much time it takes.
> 
> If your file has been forwarded for final decision, it means it has been sent to SCO. He will not contact you, so you wouldn't know who he/she is.
> 
> It takes 7 months on average for the decision, so I would say you still have 3 months to go. If you want, you can apply for TV and go. Meanwhile, inform you CO that you are entering Australia. They will ask you to go offshore whenever they are ready with a decision.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

ayaan said:


> CONGRATES DHURGA,wat was ur DOL


thanks Ayaan. we applied on the 2nd of july. got co on 24th of sept and case was forwarded 7th jan


----------



## patelgg

best of luck friends for today visa grant.
i home one of us will get visa.


----------



## Guest

SydneySummons said:


> Hey today was the very first day i thought of checking the ATO site...probably didn't think before, because I assumed that since I anyways have a TFN number...it wont be applicable for me. But today just for timepass I casually checked it...and I got the message...and I assumed...that since I have an existing TFN number(previous visa expired), thats why I'm getting this message. But after chatting with you, it seems that may not be the case...lets see...will only be confirmed tomorrow mate.
> 
> Goodnite mate.
> 
> S



If your case is true there is going to a number of us who are super happy cause that means they have started working on August applicants.....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Would you believe i am still checking the ato website even while i am at work, and to test the system, i've been purposefully putting in incorrect passport details. i am going to call them later.


----------



## Mimamasalha

*Need a help*

Hi all just want to understand the difference between withdrawn and denied visa ?my husband was applied for her previous fiancee 2011 prospective visa and the visa was not granted he was just receive a phone call telling him that the visa was refused without reasons he didn't knew why and he didn't search to know more about it someone' told me that if the application was withdrawn its include the limitation of sponsorship that means we couldn't apply for partner visa until 2016!!!also,we got married on September and we was applied for tourist visa subclass 676 with our certificate of marriage and it was refused bcz of insufficient documents and that was their decision (After considering the information you have provided as evidence of your purpose in visiting Australia, I am not satisfied that you genuinely intend to visit Australia temporarily. I have considered your personal circumstances and noted the lack of strong incentives to return to your home country.)
Just to tell u more of our complicated situation ..as we are in the procees of appling for partner visa and we need some advice . thanx


----------



## 309/100

Mimamasalha said:


> Hi all just want to understand the difference between withdrawn and denied visa ?my husband was applied for her previous fiancee 2011 prospective visa and the visa was not granted he was just receive a phone call telling him that the visa was refused without reasons he didn't knew why and he didn't search to know more about it someone' told me that if the application was withdrawn its include the limitation of sponsorship that means we couldn't apply for partner visa until 2016!!!also,we got married on September and we was applied for tourist visa subclass 676 with our certificate of marriage and it was refused bcz of insufficient documents and that was their decision (After considering the information you have provided as evidence of your purpose in visiting Australia, I am not satisfied that you genuinely intend to visit Australia temporarily. I have considered your personal circumstances and noted the lack of strong incentives to return to your home country.)
> Just to tell u more of our complicated situation ..as we are in the procees of appling for partner visa and we need some advice . thanx


seek for a migration agent's advice or migration layer.....


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Mimamasalha said:


> Hi all just want to understand the difference between withdrawn and denied visa ?my husband was applied for her previous fiancee 2011 prospective visa and the visa was not granted he was just receive a phone call telling him that the visa was refused without reasons he didn't knew why and he didn't search to know more about it someone' told me that if the application was withdrawn its include the limitation of sponsorship that means we couldn't apply for partner visa until 2016!!!also,we got married on September and we was applied for tourist visa subclass 676 with our certificate of marriage and it was refused bcz of insufficient documents and that was their decision (After considering the information you have provided as evidence of your purpose in visiting Australia, I am not satisfied that you genuinely intend to visit Australia temporarily. I have considered your personal circumstances and noted the lack of strong incentives to return to your home country.)
> Just to tell u more of our complicated situation ..as we are in the procees of appling for partner visa and we need some advice . thanx


I knew of someone in your position and the 2016 is correct. once you have sponsered someone regardless of whether visa was granted or rejected, you will need to
wait 5 years before being able to apply again but you should contact the relevant australian high commission in your area to know your options and seek a lawyers opinion. they will advice accordingly


----------



## jagha86

this day gonna be a great day..!!! :ranger: all the best for every1.. hope we get more visa grant today... ray: ray: ray2: ray2:


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

jagha86 said:


> this day gonna be a great day..!!! :ranger: all the best for every1.. hope we get more visa grant today... ray: ray: ray2: ray2:


Yes Jagha. Today we should get visa grants!!! I am going to call AHC in 10min to
confirm my news.


----------



## jagha86

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Yes Jagha. Today we should get visa grants!!! I am going to call AHC in 10min to
> confirm my news.


My wishes mate..!! get back to me with a good news... will ray2: for u


----------



## SydneySummons

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Yes Jagha. Today we should get visa grants!!! I am going to call AHC in 10min to
> confirm my news.


Hi Dhurga, good morning! been calling them since 8:30...m still to get through them!
arrgghhh!! please let me know, if you could speak with them.

Cheers,
S


----------



## SydneySummons

I just got through AHC and they said that my CO had contacted me in Jan, stating that my case has been filed for final decision...& that is the last status update. She said, if my visa is granted I will get a mail and she has no information of it being granted.
and when I asked her which month's applicants visas are being granted now, she said she cant give me that info and gave me the 7 month's mantra!!  So No visa grant for me 

Dhurga, i pray you've better luck than me!


----------



## SydneySummons

Aps1777 said:


> If your case is true there is going to a number of us who are super happy cause that means they have started working on August applicants.....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi Aps,

No such luck..just called AHC and they dont seem to have any information about the grant. I think checking ATO site for TFN is not valid for me.
Sorry for getting your hopes up and then letting you down


----------



## MaSS21

Hi friends...
Last week I had emailed my CO asking for few clarification. My CO wasn't replying. So today I tried calling Operator...(thanx to ayaan for the help) !!

Immediately got connected and they heard my situation and said they will check with my CO on why there is no reply and kept me on hold and then the operator told my CO is working on it and today appropriate reply will be sent....

I was quite impressed on this...bcz this is the first time I'm calling and they gave me proper response...!!


----------



## jagha86

SydneySummons said:


> Hi Aps,
> 
> No such luck..just called AHC and they dont seem to have any information about the grant. I think checking ATO site for TFN is not valid for me.
> Sorry for getting your hopes up and then letting you down


Dont be confused too much mate... u will get a good news soon... ray:


----------



## jagha86

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Yes Jagha. Today we should get visa grants!!! I am going to call AHC in 10min to
> confirm my news.


hey wht happened? did u spoke with ahc? any good news on ur side?


----------



## Guest

SydneySummons said:


> Hi Aps,
> 
> No such luck..just called AHC and they dont seem to have any information about the grant. I think checking ATO site for TFN is not valid for me.
> Sorry for getting your hopes up and then letting you down


Hey not a problem at all. We are all in this together and no matter what , we are going to get it someday sometime.... So fingers crossed hope we get it as soon as possible


----------



## 309/100

Hi Jagha86

with your exp with the spread sheet and other exp, can you please tell me when I can expect a visa?

Thanks


----------



## MaSS21

ayaan said:


> Any one send me the lin of updates spredsheet plz


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=4


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

jagha86 said:


> hey wht happened? did u spoke with ahc? any good news on ur side?


Jagha, Sydney

I can officially say that my husband's spouse visa has been granted!!! :clap2: i only got connected after 3 times, previous attempts were getting disconnected after ringing. By today if not tomorrow, my husband will get grant notification. 

After i spoke to them on wednesday last week, i sent my case officer an angry email. she emailed me on friday saying she has fwded the request to expediate the case and we got the visa approved on friday. I don't know if had i not sent her that email whether i would have gotten news like that. To everyone who have reached their timeline, please send an email to your caseworker.


----------



## MaSS21

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Jagha, Sydney
> 
> I can officially say that my husband's spouse visa has been granted!!! :clap2: i only got connected after 3 times, previous attempts were getting disconnected after ringing. By today if not tomorrow, my husband will get grant notification.
> 
> After i spoke to them on wednesday last week, i sent my case officer an angry email. she emailed me on friday saying she has fwded the request to expediate the case and we got the visa approved on friday. I don't know if had i not sent her that email whether i would have gotten news like that. To everyone who have reached their timeline, please send an email to your caseworker.


Congradulations !!!


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

MaSS21 said:


> Congradulations !!!


Thanks heaps MaSS21!!!


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

just got the grant letter as well yippeee date granted feb 1st 13


----------



## Oshividhu

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> just got the grant letter as well yippeee date granted feb 1st 13


Congrats. Maybe I shud send an angry email too.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oshividhu said:


> Congrats. Maybe I shud send an angry email too.


i think you should Oshi!!!! i did that because they were so rude to my husband and told us it will take a further 2 months to get a decision. they are supposed to be working within the timeline!!


----------



## kevti85

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> just got the grant letter as well yippeee date granted feb 1st 13


Hey Dhurga,

Congrats & God Bless..
All the Best for all your future endeavours

Regards,
Kevti Desai


----------



## SydneySummons

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Jagha, Sydney
> 
> I can officially say that my husband's spouse visa has been granted!!! :clap2: i only got connected after 3 times, previous attempts were getting disconnected after ringing. By today if not tomorrow, my husband will get grant notification.
> 
> After i spoke to them on wednesday last week, i sent my case officer an angry email. she emailed me on friday saying she has fwded the request to expediate the case and we got the visa approved on friday. I don't know if had i not sent her that email whether i would have gotten news like that. To everyone who have reached their timeline, please send an email to your caseworker.


Congratulations Dhurga!!! :clap2: lane:


----------



## vivv5

My husband emailed our case officer today and she told us to check our status after a month


----------



## jagha86

309/100 said:


> Hi Jagha86
> 
> with your exp with the spread sheet and other exp, can you please tell me when I can expect a visa?
> 
> Thanks


Hello.. having some trouble viewing spreadsheet.. dont worry mate.. u me & every1 will get their visa soon.. i think we better make or find some calculations to find when our visa will be granted.. ill come back to u soon mate.. :thumb:


----------



## jagha86

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Jagha, Sydney
> 
> I can officially say that my husband's spouse visa has been granted!!! :clap2: i only got connected after 3 times, previous attempts were getting disconnected after ringing. By today if not tomorrow, my husband will get grant notification.
> 
> After i spoke to them on wednesday last week, i sent my case officer an angry email. she emailed me on friday saying she has fwded the request to expediate the case and we got the visa approved on friday. I don't know if had i not sent her that email whether i would have gotten news like that. To everyone who have reached their timeline, please send an email to your caseworker.


COngrats mate.. happy for u guys... all the best for ur future :thumb: :clap2: :clap2: :thumb:


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

vivv5 said:


> My husband emailed our case officer today and she told us to check our status after a month


after a month????? vivv you also send an email. i dont know what mine did but after that email (told how come everyone who applied after us have their visa but here we have to put our lives on hold and be seperated for so long and that it is gettig extremely stressful) next thing she sent me an email saying she's expediated it and few hours later visa granted. 

please send them an email. we are same day applicants. this is not right at all


----------



## patelgg

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> just got the grant letter as well yippeee date granted feb 1st 13


Congratulation Jagha


----------



## vivv5

Column 72 from the spreadsheet is missing.


----------



## inh7rock

Mimamasalha said:


> Hi all just want to understand the difference between withdrawn and denied visa ?my husband was applied for her previous fiancee 2011 prospective visa and the visa was not granted he was just receive a phone call telling him that the visa was refused without reasons he didn't knew why and he didn't search to know more about it someone' told me that if the application was withdrawn its include the limitation of sponsorship that means we couldn't apply for partner visa until 2016!!!also,we got married on September and we was applied for tourist visa subclass 676 with our certificate of marriage and it was refused bcz of insufficient documents and that was their decision (After considering the information you have provided as evidence of your purpose in visiting Australia, I am not satisfied that you genuinely intend to visit Australia temporarily. I have considered your personal circumstances and noted the lack of strong incentives to return to your home country.)
> Just to tell u more of our complicated situation ..as we are in the procees of appling for partner visa and we need some advice . thanx


I tried to send u private msg but u have not authorised to receive that i can help you out with this just open your private msg authorization as i was in the similar situation and i got my visa without much hassle.
Regards


----------



## vivv5

We've emailed the co again.. hope she helps us


----------



## vivv5

inh7rock said:


> I tried to send u private msg but u have not authorised to receive that i can help you out with this just open your private msg authorization as i was in the similar situation and i got my visa without much hassle.
> Regards


tell me about your situation inh7rock


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Why isn't the ATO website not working for me. It showing its under maintenance again :/


----------



## vivv5

You are one of the lucky ones Dhurga! 
I am very happy for you
We emailed our co again and haven't got any reply till yet. Thanks for your support

QUOTE=Dhurga Sureshkumar;1041916]after a month????? vivv you also send an email. i dont know what mine did but after that email (told how come everyone who applied after us have their visa but here we have to put our lives on hold and be seperated for so long and that it is gettig extremely stressful) next thing she sent me an email saying she's expediated it and few hours later visa granted. 

please send them an email. we are same day applicants. this is not right at all[/QUOTE]


----------



## vivv5

GurdeepStacey said:


> Why isn't the ATO website not working for me. It showing its under maintenance again :/


The website is working perfect Gurdeep. Try clearing the cache. May be it will help reload.


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> after a month????? vivv you also send an email. i dont know what mine did but after that email (told how come everyone who applied after us have their visa but here we have to put our lives on hold and be seperated for so long and that it is gettig extremely stressful) next thing she sent me an email saying she's expediated it and few hours later visa granted.
> 
> please send them an email. we are same day applicants. this is not right at all


May I ask who is your case officer


----------



## vivv5

code 10




GurdeepStacey said:


> May I ask who is your case officer


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

GurdeepStacey said:


> May I ask who is your case officer


didnt know whether you were asking vivv or me but figured i'll answer too. code 14.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

vivv5 said:


> You are one of the lucky ones Dhurga!
> I am very happy for you
> We emailed our co again and haven't got any reply till yet. Thanks for your support
> 
> QUOTE=Dhurga Sureshkumar;1041916]after a month????? vivv you also send an email. i dont know what mine did but after that email (told how come everyone who applied after us have their visa but here we have to put our lives on hold and be seperated for so long and that it is gettig extremely stressful) next thing she sent me an email saying she's expediated it and few hours later visa granted.
> 
> please send them an email. we are same day applicants. this is not right at all


[/QUOTE]

it still feels eerie vivv. now i'm starting to question all the what ifs. i really pray that you'll get your visa soon. stay hopeful


----------



## ayaan

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> thanks Ayaan. we applied on the 2nd of july. got co on 24th of sept and case was forwarded 7th jan


so 90 days theory is not true...thankgod


----------



## patelgg

Hi friends
can i get Immigration New Delhi Phone no to contact and best time to contact please.
i would like to contact and wanna know what is my status about my Visa


----------



## jagha86

patelgg said:


> Hi friends
> can i get Immigration New Delhi Phone no to contact and best time to contact please.
> i would like to contact and wanna know what is my status about my Visa


+911141221000..call to this number..then press 1 immediately & then after that press 2..u will have to wait in line for 8 to 15 mins.. then a operator will talk to u.. tell them ur passport number & ask the status of ur application.. they will let u know..if u want to talk to ur CO..then ask the operator.. they will connect u to CO>> all the best mate


----------



## vivv5

My co replied back for our request to expedite the process by a swift no and said it will not be fair to those who are waiting in the queue. She said i can feel free to apply for a travel visa but will have to go offshore at the time of the decision! Strange isn't it?


----------



## vivv5

I feel like pulling my hair out :'(


----------



## termin8r

How do I add Myself in the Spreadsheet ?

My Details are
Date Lodged - 27/08/2012
Location - Mumbai
CO Assigned Date - 09/11/2012
CO Code (Given Below) - 14
Additional Documents Requested by CO - PCC and Medicals


----------



## termin8r

One Question. 

I asked the status of my file and got a reply saying its in queue for final decision. How much time does it take after this approximately. Will be great to have some info on this.


----------



## vivv5

About 90 days!
When was it filed for a final decision?
gluck!



QUOTE=termin8r;1042516]One Question. 

I asked the status of my file and got a reply saying its in queue for final decision. How much time does it take after this approximately. Will be great to have some info on this.[/QUOTE]


----------



## termin8r

vivv5 said:


> About 90 days!
> When was it filed for a final decision?
> gluck!
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=termin8r;1042516]One Question.
> 
> I asked the status of my file and got a reply saying its in queue for final decision. How much time does it take after this approximately. Will be great to have some info on this.


[/QUOTE]


I did not know when it was filed for final decision... my PCC was acknowledged on 3 Dec 2012 and in Jan when I asked for the status the Co replied saying it is in queue for final decision.


----------



## termin8r

How do I come to know if a SCO is assigned to my case ?


----------



## vivv5

You'll have to call them up and ask for the date they assigned a sco.


----------



## termin8r

vivv5 said:


> You'll have to call them up and ask for the date they assigned a sco.


So does it mean that if my file is waiting for final decision then a SCO is already assigned ?


----------



## vivv5

yup. its with sco now, though in a queue


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> didnt know whether you were asking vivv or me but figured i'll answer too. code 14.


I also have the same case officer as you, my wife sent her email and asked why they were taking so long to put through for final decision and wrote down how stressed she is n how hard everything is going, then few days later file was forwarded to final decision. We received email on 18th Jamuary saying my application is queued for final decision and they go by DOL. so hopefully mine is granted soon, but one this is my PCC expired so my wife waiting for new one to b sent out so she can express post to NEW Delhi AHC because from my understanding they need Valid PCc at the time of decision, and also my agent they r not very helpful considering they suppose to b migration experts. ://


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Hello everyone, I applied for my visa on 4th March 2012, been waiting a long time without my wife and son, missing them. My file was forwarded to final decision on the 18th of January, so how long can I expect my visa, no one knows because they not following proper procedures in New Delhi. Just will b happy the day I can finally go and be with my pregnant wife and son.


----------



## MaSS21

GurdeepStacey said:


> Hello everyone, I applied for my visa on 4th March 2012, been waiting a long time without my wife and son, missing them. My file was forwarded to final decision on the 18th of January, so how long can I expect my visa, no one knows because they not following proper procedures in New Delhi. Just will b happy the day I can finally go and be with my pregnant wife and son.


Really feel v.sad for your situation..  Did you try talking to your CO and explain your situation & about your wife's condition ? Already 7 months time is over...So they must consider your situation and fasttrack your visa processing... Try talking your CO Gurdeep...I wish they understand and help you !!


----------



## ayaan

hi,its amost 6 motnhs completed since i applied my case,i submitted all additional doc on 18 dec,from dat date i didi nt hear anythin from m co,i called ahc ,the operator said my case is still with m co,m worried why my co not forwarding my case to sco,wat happens..is anyone face like this....


----------



## ayaan

i visit australia 4 times in visitor visa [ last 4 year of marriage ]i came back india in july wheb=n m hubby gets PR for applied 309..m worried why they taking soo much time..


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

vivv5 said:


> My co replied back for our request to expedite the process by a swift no and said it will not be fair to those who are waiting in the queue. She said i can feel free to apply for a travel visa but will have to go offshore at the time of the decision! Strange isn't it?


i think neither do they go by dol or sco. they go by their mood or by how generous they feel. i don't understand how they work, i really don't. they don't have transparency at all. i have no idea why my case worker expediated our case. i was just venting of and she did this. but i do believe this though, its all in the hands of your caseworker.


----------



## patelgg

Best of Luck Friends for Today.
I hope we will get at list one good news.
I am going to call today to know what happen to my Visa.
Good Luck


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

GurdeepStacey said:


> Hello everyone, I applied for my visa on 4th March 2012, been waiting a long time without my wife and son, missing them. My file was forwarded to final decision on the 18th of January, so how long can I expect my visa, no one knows because they not following proper procedures in New Delhi. Just will b happy the day I can finally go and be with my pregnant wife and son.


Gurdeep, we have the same caseworker. try talking to her. tell how thos is making you and your wife feel. she may be able to do something


----------



## zion180

vivv5 said:


> I feel like pulling my hair out :'(


Yr right everyday is more stressful I really can't deal with this saution am fed up my life have stopped. Oppps


----------



## termin8r

zion180 said:


> Yr right everyday is more stressful I really can't deal with this saution am fed up my life have stopped. Oppps


I completely understand what you are going through. You cannot do anything till you get a decision. I completely empathise. 

And also there is no clear indication of the queue. how fast it is moving at least some stuff can be planned. 

Does anyone here know how much roughly would is cost to stay in suburbs around sydney NSW. Would 3000 USD for a start be good ?


----------



## tejiverma

termin8r said:


> I completely understand what you are going through. You cannot do anything till you get a decision. I completely empathise.
> 
> And also there is no clear indication of the queue. how fast it is moving at least some stuff can be planned.
> 
> Does anyone here know how much roughly would is cost to stay in suburbs around sydney NSW. Would 3000 USD for a start be good ?


I lived in Richmond which is around 50km from city, renting a house is quite bit expensive if u looking a studio appartment or atleast 2 bedroom unit it should be under $1800/month including transportation, food and phone bill i recon $3000 would be well enogh for a month.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

can i have a link for the spreadsheet MaSS21 please


----------



## kevti85

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> can i have a link for the spreadsheet MaSS21 please


Hi Dhurga,

U can find the link below my signature

Regards,


----------



## SydneySummons

Hi Everybody,

Just 1 info, for whoever already had a TFN issued before, the ATO site will probably show you the " you are leigible to enter australia....." message, even before your Spouse visa is granted. 
I confirmed this from another friend of mine, who has NOT applied for any Australian visa now, but was holds a TFN,as he was on work permit before( Visa expired now). He is also getting this "You are eligible to enter Australia... " message.

Which implies, that for us few unfortunate people, who already held a TFN before, the ATO site isn't a way we can confirm our visa grant, will just have to wait for the Visa grant mail 

S


----------



## ZKS

Good morning guys m planning of applying for tourist visa i asked my co she said u can apply but u need to abide rules and regulations of TV if u get the visa u need to go offshore when ask to....i wanted to know is it compulsory that i need to come back to India? can i go n visit some another country with my husband? Also is it necessary that i need to buy tickets of round trip because i heard that v need to buy tickets of to and fro otherwise when they check at airport and we don't have they don't allow us to travel? Also how many days it takes for TV processing?


----------



## inh7rock

ZKS said:


> Good morning guys m planning of applying for tourist visa i asked my co she said u can apply but u need to abide rules and regulations of TV if u get the visa u need to go offshore when ask to....i wanted to know is it compulsory that i need to come back to India? can i go n visit some another country with my husband? Also is it necessary that i need to buy tickets of round trip because i heard that v need to buy tickets of to and fro otherwise when they check at airport and we don't have they don't allow us to travel? Also how many days it takes for TV processing?


Yes u need to buy a return ticket,
There is no need to come back to india. You cam go wherever u like....
My advice just wait untill ur medicals then make ur way towards aus on tv...
Tourist visa normally takes 7-15 working days to process..
All the very best...


----------



## ZKS

inh7rock said:


> Yes u need to buy a return ticket,
> There is no need to come back to india. You cam go wherever u like....
> My advice just wait untill ur medicals then make ur way towards aus on tv...
> Tourist visa normally takes 7-15 working days to process..
> All the very best...


but my CO only asked for PCC, as i had already submitted my medicals last year and medicals hv validity of 1 year.Also i asked her does she require any more documents but she said We have received your documents, they will be assessed and further updates will be provided. So i dont know what exactly i should do? m planning to apply for TV by end of this week.Hopefully by gods grace i guess mean time my SCO will get assigned, if she does not require any more docs....


----------



## inh7rock

ZKS said:


> but my CO only asked for PCC, as i had already submitted my medicals last year and medicals hv validity of 1 year.Also i asked her does she require any more documents but she said We have received your documents, they will be assessed and further updates will be provided. So i dont know what exactly i should do? m planning to apply for TV by end of this week.Hopefully by gods grace i guess mean time my SCO will get assigned, if she does not require any more docs....


If u r all done with ur medicals then apply tv and spend 3 months here with ur partner by the time ur spouse visa is under process. And most probably with 6-7 months after ur dol ur co will ask u to go offshore. Which means ur visa is just waiting for u to be offshore..
All the very best...


----------



## Oshividhu

I am fed up, feel like crying. I dont knw how to handle this anymore.

Hubby has moved to a new house in anticipation of my arrical and I wanna go help him set up tge house. I am tired of waitin!!!!!


----------



## patelgg

tejiverma said:


> Hey congrate Durga, Can i please get a link to check ATO


Hi tejiverma,
have your visa granted or still waiting?
our SCO date r same.
if your visa granted please let me know?
Thank you


----------



## jagha86

Oshividhu said:


> I am fed up, feel like crying. I dont knw how to handle this anymore.
> 
> Hubby has moved to a new house in anticipation of my arrical and I wanna go help him set up tge house. I am tired of waitin!!!!!


Frustrated... :frusty: :frusty: 1 year, 1 month, 14 days (411 days)... :frusty: :tsk: :tsk: feel like killing myself... being away from wife.. Cant stop crying.. :tsk: i have noidea what they r doing with my file.. :noidea: :noidea: ..maybe they watch this forum & enjoy by seeing us suffering..? :noidea: ..oh god.. :doh: please help us.. cant sleep, cant talk, cant smile more & more.. cant do anything otherthan to sit alone & think & worry & cry.. hope s the only thing left... ray: ray2: please help us god..


----------



## patelgg

I called today Immi office and they said your file is waiting for decision.
i ask then it has been more than 7 months they said it might take 12 months.
this is the worse news i heard today and cry lot like i still have to wait 4 more moths.


----------



## jagha86

patelgg said:


> I called today Immi office and they said your file is waiting for decision.
> i ask then it has been more than 7 months they said it might take 12 months.
> this is the worse news i heard today and cry lot like i still have to wait 4 more moths.



Did u spoke to ur co..?


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oshividhu, Jagha, Vivv and everyone who's crossed their timeline, please don't stress. You will get it. Everyday you are just getting closer closer to it. You must be strong in the face of adversity! That is your hope. Everyday brings with it a new gift. Please don't despair. Remain strong and hopeful and know that you will come out from this a stronger and more resilient person. Your strength is what i admire in you guys. You all have been so incredibly supportive over the months. I do not wish to see you guys losing the very hope you gave me. Please be strong, not long to go. My prayers are with each and every one of you. You will make it


----------



## patelgg

jagha86 said:


> did u spoke to ur co..?


no i didnt talk to co


----------



## patelgg

I check ATO more than 10 times a day but i think my luck is really hard.
no one happy with me and my hubby.
Please god help us


----------



## jagha86

patelgg said:


> no i didnt talk to co


dont get worried much.. the operators in AHC who speaks to us doesnt give us right information..they are just like a recorded automatic machine... so pls dont get confused..talk to ur co or mail ur co, u will get a right information


----------



## tejiverma

patelgg said:


> Hi tejiverma,
> have your visa granted or still waiting?
> our SCO date r same.
> if your visa granted please let me know?
> Thank you


sure i will,

I sent an angry email to my CO last week, she hasn't revert yet, I ring her up and she said she can't give me timeline, you can't ask question before 12 month  .


----------



## patelgg

jagha86 said:


> Thne get worried much.. the operators in AHC who speaks to us doesnt give us right information..they are just like a recorded automatic machine... so pls dont get confused..talk to ur co or mail ur co, u will get a right information


I mailed on 16 Jan to CO and the CO said that ur file is waiting for final decision.
I think you right that i should talk to CO.
I scared that they wont give me more waiting.


----------



## jagha86

tejiverma said:


> sure i will,
> 
> I sent an angry email to my CO last week, she hasn't revert yet, I ring her up and she said she can't give me timeline, you can't ask question before 12 month  .


AFter 12 months..? Who can..? we cant do anything mate..its our fate.. all we can do is to hope and wait for ur grant day.. thts it mate.. trust me.. 411 days.. i know how they respond us


----------



## patelgg

tejiverma said:


> sure i will,
> 
> I sent an angry email to my CO last week, she hasn't revert yet, I ring her up and she said she can't give me timeline, you can't ask question before 12 month  .


12 months so next 4 months gonna like same live without partner.
you know very well what going on with us to live without partner.
i feel like killing my self


----------



## patelgg

jagha86 said:


> AFter 12 months..? Who can..? we cant do anything mate..its our fate.. all we can do is to hope and wait for ur grant day.. thts it mate.. trust me.. 411 days.. i know how they respond us


I trust man we can see you case u r waiting from more than 13 months and no answer.


----------



## tejiverma

patelgg said:


> 12 months so next 4 months gonna like same live without partner.
> you know very well what going on with us to live without partner.
> i feel like killing my self


so do I, I am so much frustrated, due to time lag i have to wake up in the middle of the night to talk to her


----------



## patelgg

tejiverma said:


> so do I, I am so much frustrated, due to time lag i have to wake up in the middle of the night to talk to her


u know we have every day frustrated talk about Visa.
like we havent finished even 1 year of marriage and its happening like that.
that all because of this visa visa visa and visa


----------



## lonelyf90

I can see all the frustruation in the forum right now, Yes, this is how it really feels, I never thought the spouse visa would take this long until my hubby said to me after applying, i thought it was an easy process. I feel really bad everyday, i never chose to be this far it was his choice n when everything is over, here I am again waiting......WAITING has become an integral part of our relationship! I was studying to forget the distance but now that is complete n I am left to bang my head everyday out of the sick feel f waiting!


----------



## tejiverma

patelgg said:


> u know we have every day frustrated talk about Visa.
> like we havent finished even 1 year of marriage and its happening like that.
> that all because of this visa visa visa and visa


same with us, our conversation start wid visa and finished visa, and that visa thingy ruined whole conversation


----------



## patelgg

tejiverma said:


> same with us, our conversation start wid visa and finished visa, and that visa thingy ruined whole conversation


true visa is the only topic we have left to talk.
looks like our happiness of marriage life has been ruined with Visa problem.
I always wake up with new hope and after 5pm every day i feel like hell than talk to my hubby with this mood.
every day due to this talk i ruined my hubby mood as well.


----------



## patelgg

Ok friends have best luck for tomorrow.
we will have hope to get Visa tomorrow.
I hope u best luck for tomorrow.


----------



## MaSS21

jagha86 said:


> Frustrated... :frusty: :frusty: 1 year, 1 month, 14 days (411 days)... :frusty: :tsk: :tsk: feel like killing myself... being away from wife.. Cant stop crying.. :tsk: i have noidea what they r doing with my file.. :noidea: :noidea: ..maybe they watch this forum & enjoy by seeing us suffering..? :noidea: ..oh god.. :doh: please help us.. cant sleep, cant talk, cant smile more & more.. cant do anything otherthan to sit alone & think & worry & cry.. hope s the only thing left... ray: ray2: please help us god..


Hello Jagha.. why didnt you try for TV earlier... ?? being away for a year is too much  talk to your CO and ask in what stage is your visa ?? or ask your CO if you can apply for TV... atleast u guys can be together right... dont knw wat else to say... Good Luck mate..!


----------



## MaSS21

*how to verify medical clearance*

Hello mates... how can I verify whether my medical clearance is completed or not ???


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Hello everyone I know it's really hard to wait for visa, I lodged my file 11 months ago, the only thing that keep me going is knowing this seperation is only temporary and we gonna spend our whole lives together, my wife also visit me 2 times in India even she was scared to go on plane but she fought her fears for me, we both make eachother strong. we also have another baby on the way which I can't even be with her to feel the baby kick and help her when she needs. I see them everyday on FaceTime. We also break down sometimes and talk about how hard everything is n cry...but the thing is to remember we r not separated permanently. My life is stuck at the moment. No moving forward. Sick of calling AHC they just speak like robots. Just remember to be strong and there is someone waiting also for us and try to be strong, because worry makes more worry.


----------



## GurdeepStacey

jagha86 said:


> Frustrated... :frusty: :frusty: 1 year, 1 month, 14 days (411 days)... :frusty: :tsk: :tsk: feel like killing myself... being away from wife.. Cant stop crying.. :tsk: i have noidea what they r doing with my file.. :noidea: :noidea: ..maybe they watch this forum & enjoy by seeing us suffering..? :noidea: ..oh god.. :doh: please help us.. cant sleep, cant talk, cant smile more & more.. cant do anything otherthan to sit alone & think & worry & cry.. hope s the only thing left... ray: ray2: please help
> 
> Be strong mate n wish u all the best, just remember there's also someone waiting for you.


----------



## vivv5

Hello people,
everyone is frustrated on this forum and why wouldn't we be right? But I guess it won't help us in anyway. I am trying meditating, may be you people should too.. doesn't help much but yes it does help a little. Can't wait to wake up one of these days and see all of us, who have crossed our timelines to get the good news.


----------



## vivv5

If the SCO grants a visa after 85 days to me, I should get it around 25th Feb. Please god! don't make me wait more. :'(


----------



## jagha86

MaSS21 said:


> Hello Jagha.. why didnt you try for TV earlier... ?? being away for a year is too much  talk to your CO and ask in what stage is your visa ?? or ask your CO if you can apply for TV... atleast u guys can be together right... dont knw wat else to say... Good Luck mate..!



My wife was here earlier last year..now she got holidays on march.. we will wait till this weekend..if we didnt get visa within this weekend, then she will book the ticket to india,,...yep mate.. let us see whts gonna happen.. allthe best for all who r waiting for visa


----------



## jagha86

GurdeepStacey said:


> jagha86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frustrated... :frusty: :frusty: 1 year, 1 month, 14 days (411 days)... :frusty: :tsk: :tsk: feel like killing myself... being away from wife.. Cant stop crying.. :tsk: i have noidea what they r doing with my file.. :noidea: :noidea: ..maybe they watch this forum & enjoy by seeing us suffering..? :noidea: ..oh god.. :doh: please help us.. cant sleep, cant talk, cant smile more & more.. cant do anything otherthan to sit alone & think & worry & cry.. hope s the only thing left... ray: ray2: please help
> 
> Be strong mate n wish u all the best, just remember there's also someone waiting for you.
> 
> 
> 
> thnk u mate..!! wish the same to you.. hope we all get our visa soon..
Click to expand...


----------



## ayaan

jagha86 said:


> dont get worried much.. the operators in AHC who speaks to us doesnt give us right information..they are just like a recorded automatic machine... so pls dont get confused..talk to ur co or mail ur co, u will get a right information


my 6 months are completed,my hubby mailed my co 2 times in last 10 days but my co did nt replied u...wat its mean??m worried


----------



## ayaan

tejiverma said:


> same with us, our conversation start wid visa and finished visa, and that visa thingy ruined whole conversation


same with me...


----------



## SydneySummons

ayaan said:


> same with me...



Same here  all of us r in da same boat...and that 12 month's thing has made me go cold!!!!! if thats correct.......then i just dont know...what to do!!


----------



## SydneySummons

patelgg said:


> I called today Immi office and they said your file is waiting for decision.
> i ask then it has been more than 7 months they said it might take 12 months.
> this is the worse news i heard today and cry lot like i still have to wait 4 more moths.


They can't be serious!!! this is the worst news i've heard today!! if this is true....I just dont know what to do!! n i dont have the heart to share this news with my hubby..

:frusty: this is just too much to take! god please help us! :help:


----------



## Oshividhu

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Oshividhu, Jagha, Vivv and everyone who's crossed their timeline, please don't stress. You will get it. Everyday you are just getting closer closer to it. You must be strong in the face of adversity! That is your hope. Everyday brings with it a new gift. Please don't despair. Remain strong and hopeful and know that you will come out from this a stronger and more resilient person. Your strength is what i admire in you guys. You all have been so incredibly supportive over the months. I do not wish to see you guys losing the very hope you gave me. Please be strong, not long to go. My prayers are with each and every one of you. You will make it


Thanks Dhurga, but there is a limit of hope and wait. I went to attend a cousin's wedding yesterday and everyone was asking me about my hubby and it just made me so sad. I seriously don't know how to cope with it all!!!


----------



## Oshividhu

patelgg said:


> I called today Immi office and they said your file is waiting for decision.
> i ask then it has been more than 7 months they said it might take 12 months.
> this is the worse news i heard today and cry lot like i still have to wait 4 more moths.


Don't worry patellgg, you wouldn't have to wait for 12 months. The Indian average decision time is 7 months, but it is written on the imminwebsite that the international time is 12 months. They give you theb12 month thing just to get you off their back.

Dont despair, you will get it soon


----------



## patelgg

Oshividhu said:


> Don't worry patellgg, you wouldn't have to wait for 12 months. The Indian average decision time is 7 months, but it is written on the imminwebsite that the international time is 12 months. They give you theb12 month thing just to get you off their back.
> 
> Dont despair, you will get it soon


Thank u Oshividhu.
hope someone will be lucky today.


----------



## kv09

Hello friends...just wanted to tell u one thing..dnt b disheartened if the AHC operator says u to wait for 12months..act they don't know anything..last year when I applied for my spouse visa.they use to say me seven month mantra alws..and when I competed my 8months thn they start saying me timeline is of 12months...but immediately after 8months completed..very next day I got my visa approved...so just wanted to tell u all that operators have to say something so they say about 12months..that's it..and we all have genuine relation ship then y to worry..u all will get visa sooner or later..so pls b brave..I know it's so frustrated to wait.but b positive...


----------



## danielleferris

Hi Everyone, the processing times for visas is the most commonly asked questions and it is really hard to wait for a spouse visa to be approved so you and your partner can start your life together in Australia. 
The Australian High Commission in Delhi have good information on their website regarding processing times. Some Embassies do not give local processing times but the AHCD has advised their current average processing time for processing partner visas is 7 months (they update this every 3 months). 
This is a good average processing time considering the DIAC global service level is 12 months (subclass 300, 309) & 8 months (subclass 100).

As the AHCD states on their website: "The DIAC global service standards apply across all visa offices throughout DIAC’s service delivery network.

The current New Delhi average processing times represent the time taken by the DIAC New Delhi office to process different types of applications. This information is updated quarterly. While we always aim to exceed the global service standards, applicants for visas should allow adequate time for visas to be processed, noting the global service standards and the below information:

The service standards are indicative only. Individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods than the service standard, depending on a range of factors, individual circumstances and the complexity of each case.

The service standards apply to visa applications lodged with complete documentation. You can expect your application to take longer than the service standard if it was lodged without all the required documentation.

The quickest way to have your visa processed is to ensure you lodged a fully-front loaded application with all documents that were required so there are no delays with the case officer coming back for multiple requests. You could seek the advice and/or assistance of a registered migration agent who has highly specialised experience in lodging partner and prospective marriage visas as we have developed highly efficient systems and know the process and the system inside out and can navigate the requirements and government red tape. 

Are you able to email or telephone the case officer directly? We do provide assistance for people who have already lodged their applications as sometimes people run into issues and may have a threat of having their visa refused and we have stepped in for people in these situations before. 

Try to be patient, I know it is hard. And try to make contact with case officer.

thanks and regard,
Danielle Ferris
All Australian Visas
Registered Migration Agent Registration Number: 0955608


----------



## SydneySummons

Oshividhu said:


> Don't worry patellgg, you wouldn't have to wait for 12 months. The Indian average decision time is 7 months, but it is written on the imminwebsite that the international time is 12 months. They give you theb12 month thing just to get you off their back.
> 
> Dont despair, you will get it soon



Thanks Oshi, for the optimism!! :clap2:

good words and thoughts are all that we've now to hold on to..


----------



## Oshividhu

Any news anyone?


----------



## 309/100

Oshividhu said:


> Any news anyone?


""The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again""


----------



## Oshividhu

309/100 said:


> ""The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again""


Lol.....same for me


----------



## zion180

neerusiri said:


> Hi Reena!
> 
> My DOL is 31st Aug 2012 & i hv submitted all the documents & waiting for final decision, whats ur current status of visa?


Who is yr co?


----------



## zion180

neerusiri said:


> its Jitin rawal


I'm AUG too all the best for all of us


----------



## zion180

neerusiri said:


> Thank U!! & all d best!!
> 
> I keep checking mails, every minute,....miss my hubby badly, this will be our first valentine's day & my first birthday, after wedding, ifeel worst....anywz finger's crossed...
> 
> and do u know whats the procedure after getting visa granted mail?


Am sorry I don't have I dea but am sure our brothers in this forum they will answer u. I miss my wife too but nothing I can do just we have to wait


----------



## zion180

neerusiri said:


> true, we jst need to wait...


I guess soon they will start working in AUG. have u add yr details in the speard sheet


----------



## MaSS21

neerusiri said:


> NO, im new to this forum, can U pls tell me, how to add the details?


Neerusiri... Give me below details... I'll add them to SS

DOL:
Location:
CO Assigned Date:
Additional docs requested by CO:
SCO assigned date:


----------



## zion180

Mass21 she can add yr details to SS and this the UrL

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...R6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=9


----------



## jagha86

Any good news..?


----------



## Oshividhu

neerusiri said:


> Hi!
> thank u!
> 
> Pls find details:
> 
> DOL: 31 Aug 2012
> Location: Hyderabad
> CO Assigned Date: 8th Nov 2012
> Additional docs requested by CO: 8th nov 2012
> file queued for final decision date: 16th Jan on mail but it was told by CO during interview call (i think it wad on 7th jan 13) tht file was placed for final decision.


What additional docs did the co as you, like medical, Pcc etc


----------



## Guest

neerusiri said:


> Hi!
> thank u!
> 
> Pls find details:
> 
> DOL: 31 Aug 2012
> Location: Hyderabad
> CO Assigned Date: 8th Nov 2012
> Additional docs requested by CO: 8th nov 2012
> file queued for final decision date: 16th Jan on mail but it was told by CO during interview call (i think it wad on 7th jan 13) tht file was placed for final decision.


Heyyy welcome to the forum. We both are really close on application date I applied mine 3 days before you did.:clap2:


----------



## termin8r

Aps1777 said:


> Heyyy welcome to the forum. We both are really close on application date I applied mine 3 days before you did.:clap2:


hey Aps1777. I am on the same date as you


----------



## Guest

termin8r said:


> hey Aps1777. I am on the same date as you


Oooooo this so cool  awesome termin8r.


----------



## vivv5

Almost a week over 7 months. sad.


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Almost a week over 7 months. sad.


I know viv, my 7 months will finish soon too. I am fed up of waiting.


----------



## ayaan

ayaan said:


> my 6 months are completed,my hubby mailed my co 2 times in last 10 days but my co did nt replied u...wat its mean??m worried


today my case officer mailed my hubby the global processing time is 12 month...so we have to wait more 6 months


----------



## jagha86

Each day is starting with hopes & Ending with disappointment.. Dono wht to do.. I cant take it.. i dont like to see any1.. dot like to eat.. dont like to do anything.. hating myself.. this immi made me feel depressed.. am lonely & dying daily without seeing my wife..   24*7 thinking about visa..? its frustrating :frusty: :frusty: My wife is coming to india by 1st week of march.. is there any chance of making the process soon if we both vist AHC newdelhi..? i feel like am loosing all my powers by thinking & worrying about this process..


----------



## ayaan

Oshividhu said:


> Don't worry patellgg, you wouldn't have to wait for 12 months. The Indian average decision time is 7 months, but it is written on the imminwebsite that the international time is 12 months. They give you theb12 month thing just to get you off their back.
> 
> Dont despair, you will get it soon


i also knw datoshividhu,vivv5,patellgg u guys get visa in feb,ofcourse jagha also,a very very good luck to u all


----------



## jagha86

ayaan said:


> today my case officer mailed my hubby the global processing time is 12 month...so we have to wait more 6 months


everything will be good mate.. just pray & hope to get the visa soon.. plz be calm... time will come... sometimes they use to tell like that... but they will process faster than they said.. for me its fate.. they took longtime.. they dont take 12 months for most applicants.. its only for some applications... they should reply for ur mail r8..? so they use to tell this mantra.. so let us wait mate.. all the best mate.. ill also pray for u all mates & praying too.. ray: ray:


----------



## ayaan

jagha86 said:


> Each day is starting with hopes & Ending with disappointment.. Dono wht to do.. I cant take it.. i dont like to see any1.. dot like to eat.. dont like to do anything.. hating myself.. this immi made me feel depressed.. am lonely & dying daily without seeing my wife..   24*7 thinking about visa..? its frustrating :frusty: :frusty: My wife is coming to india by 1st week of march.. is there any chance of making the process soon if we both vist AHC newdelhi..? i feel like am loosing all my powers by thinking & worrying about this process..


jagha bro,i hope u will get visa within feb,dont be depressed,ur wife is coming to india ,i definately guess u will go with ur wife {australia},dont think about visa just day by day count howmany days are left for ur wife aarival,dats way u can divert ur mind,now u should wait ur wife,not visa....


----------



## Oshividhu

ayaan said:


> today my case officer mailed my hubby the global processing time is 12 month...so we have to wait more 6 months


Mine did that too. Don't worry, it will come soon


----------



## Oshividhu

ayaan said:


> i also knw datoshividhu,vivv5,patellgg u guys get visa in feb,ofcourse jagha also,a very very good luck to u all


Thanks. Hope so too


----------



## vivv5

I think they are all tired of our emails. We should just let them do their jobs.. walk all over us, if they have to


----------



## SydneySummons

ayaan said:


> today my case officer mailed my hubby the global processing time is 12 month...so we have to wait more 6 months


What!!! how can they just change this processing time like this!! :doh:


----------



## SydneySummons

jagha86 said:


> Each day is starting with hopes & Ending with disappointment.. Dono wht to do.. I cant take it.. i dont like to see any1.. dot like to eat.. dont like to do anything.. hating myself.. this immi made me feel depressed.. am lonely & dying daily without seeing my wife..   24*7 thinking about visa..? its frustrating :frusty: :frusty: My wife is coming to india by 1st week of march.. is there any chance of making the process soon if we both vist AHC newdelhi..? i feel like am loosing all my powers by thinking & worrying about this process..


Jagha...calm down..evn m sure you will get your visa by this month!!


----------



## SydneySummons

vivv5 said:


> I think they are all tired of our emails. We should just let them do their jobs.. walk all over us, if they have to


Vivv, stay strong! we've the same COs..i'm really really banking on you to get your visa on time.ray2:

we are newly married....& you can understand how difficult it is to stay apart from each other and these initial months of marriage are so crucial....this distance is just tearing us apart.

Really praying for all the July applicants to get their visas on time..so that they can start the Aug applicants & let us be with our partners,soon!!:grouphug:

Cheers,
S


----------



## vivv5

SydneySummons said:


> Vivv, stay strong! we've the same COs..i'm really really banking on you to get your visa on time.ray2:
> 
> we are newly married....& you can understand how difficult it is to stay apart from each other and these initial months of marriage are so crucial....this distance is just tearing us apart.
> 
> Really praying for all the July applicants to get their visas on time..so that they can start the Aug applicants & let us be with our partners,soon!!:grouphug:
> 
> Cheers,
> S



Thanks there!
This month was so important to us. It brings our wedding anniversary, my husband's birthday and also valentine's day which till yet we didn't get a chance to celebrate. Besides its also the end of first trimester pregnancy for us, and I really wished I would see him again soon.. Its heartbreaking seriously. We've been on a long distance relationship before our wedding and after our wedding for a year again.  If god has any patience. I was patient till it was 7 months dot, now all I have left is uncertainty.


----------



## SydneySummons

Aps1777 said:


> Oooooo this so cool  awesome termin8r.


All of us August applicants, hope we all get our visas in time!! PRaying hard for the July applicants too!


----------



## SydneySummons

vivv5 said:


> Thanks there!
> This month was so important to us. It brings our wedding anniversary, my husband's birthday and also valentine's day which till yet we didn't get a chance to celebrate. Besides its also the end of first trimester pregnancy for us, and I really wished I would see him again soon.. Its heartbreaking seriously. We've been on a long distance relationship before our wedding and after our wedding for a year again.  If god has any patience. I was patient till it was 7 months dot, now all I have left is uncertainty.


Aww dear....I definitely feel..you should write a stronger mail to our CO,stating all these facts...it's really inhumane, sometimes when you think of it..
God is definitely with you dear.... you should get your visa this very month...so many of us are praying for u. Dont worry dear.


----------



## vivv5

SydneySummons said:


> Aww dear....I definitely feel..you should write a stronger mail to our CO,stating all these facts...it's really inhumane, sometimes when you think of it..
> God is definitely with you dear.... you should get your visa this very month...so many of us are praying for u. Dont worry dear.


We did write an email, made a request from our heart and she said she can not favor us because it wont be fair to other people waiting in the queue. She suggested that we can apply for a travel visa, but will have to be offshore at the time of decision.


----------



## SydneySummons

vivv5 said:


> We did write an email, made a request from our heart and she said she can not favor us because it wont be fair to other people waiting in the queue. She suggested that we can apply for a travel visa, but will have to be offshore at the time of decision.


I dont understand something...there's this entire bunch of early july applicants in the SS,who hasn't been granted their visas...whereas the late-july applicants have almost all got their visas....nothing against anybody getting their visas...But just don't get how the AHC is working!! really confusing and disheartening for all of us waiting in the queue. Anyways....the entire feb is left, I'm sure all you july guys will get your visas one by one, within this month itself! 

A new day and new hopes tomorrow!:clap2:


----------



## vivv5

the early july applicants didn't get their medical clearance early. the files were sent to the sco later than them


----------



## patelgg

one more day gone without any news.
hope today will be good day for us i am dying to be with my hubby.


----------



## jagha86

ayaan said:


> jagha bro,i hope u will get visa within feb,dont be depressed,ur wife is coming to india ,i definately guess u will go with ur wife {australia},dont think about visa just day by day count howmany days are left for ur wife aarival,dats way u can divert ur mind,now u should wait ur wife,not visa....


yep mate... am waiting for her arrival.. thnk u so much for the good support guys...


----------



## jagha86

vivv5 said:


> We did write an email, made a request from our heart and she said she can not favor us because it wont be fair to other people waiting in the queue. She suggested that we can apply for a travel visa, but will have to be offshore at the time of decision.


wht do they mean..? did they ever thought of me..? if they said it wont be fair to other people waiting in the queue, then i should have got my visa granted ages ago (413 DAYS).. Believe in faith & hope mate.. we will get visa/... ray:


----------



## termin8r

jagha86 said:


> wht do they mean..? did they ever thought of me..? if they said it wont be fair to other people waiting in the queue, then i should have got my visa granted ages ago (413 DAYS).. Believe in faith & hope mate.. we will get visa/... ray:


Thanks to the SS I know what and when to expect. I guess i can hold my horses till everyone before me gets the visa.

I am desperate to go but atleast in my case my wife is staying with me till the time my visa does not come. But yes our life is still on hold. 

Its good to share with everyone here going through the same ordeal

All the best people. 

Eventually all the pieces fall into place.Until then laugh at the confusion, live for the moment and know that everything happens for a reason.


----------



## jagha86

any good news mates..?


----------



## MaSS21

Hello friends... I wish everyone who applied in July,Aug and Jagha to get their Visa soon.... From past couple of days,I could see you guys are v.v.depressed and loosing patience and the reason is so obvious... But dont loose hopes mates...!!! your patience & hope is your strength...and dont loose it... Be optimistic no matter what the AHC people say to you... They just do their job with no emotions...bcz they have to face 100s of ppl like us everyday..so they wont consider our emotions... 

Be strong and optimistic !!! You will get your visa very soon... once your visa is granted..you will forget everything else and think Phew.. did i get depressed for this... !! 

Good Luck.. :grouphug:
MaSS21


----------



## sind

*TV*



MaSS21 said:


> Hello friends... I wish everyone who applied in July,Aug and Jagha to get their Visa soon.... From past couple of days,I could see you guys are v.v.depressed and loosing patience and the reason is so obvious... But dont loose hopes mates...!!! your patience & hope is your strength...and dont loose it... Be optimistic no matter what the AHC people say to you... They just do their job with no emotions...bcz they have to face 100s of ppl like us everyday..so they wont consider our emotions...
> 
> Be strong and optimistic !!! You will get your visa very soon... once your visa is granted..you will forget everything else and think Phew.. did i get depressed for this... !!
> 
> Good Luck.. :grouphug:
> MaSS21


hey MaSS21
sorry i just saw your private msg..could not reply you in that..i thought i should reply in this.....i had applied for a TV subclass 676 for 6months..we had submitted our marriage cert...with husband passport details and he has enough funds to support me eith medicals..nothing else is needed......


----------



## MaSS21

sind said:


> hey MaSS21
> sorry i just saw your private msg..could not reply you in that..i thought i should reply in this.....i had applied for a TV subclass 676 for 6months..we had submitted our marriage cert...with husband passport details and he has enough funds to support me eith medicals..nothing else is needed......


Thanks Sind! did you have to get any travel insurance and submit ?


----------



## vivv5

abhi_n should get the visa today. its been 90 days.


----------



## sind

*TV*



MaSS21 said:


> Thanks Sind! did you have to get any travel insurance and submit ?


 ya we had submitted the medicare insurance with the application.....


----------



## tejiverma

i think AHC is on holidays this week, no news


----------



## jagha86

Maybe we don't know that some people got visa ( people who are not in the forum).. Hey guys.. If u got UR visa plz let the forum people know... Plz dont forget the people here who are expecting & will be happy for UR visa grant.. Tht will be helpful.. Take care guysss


----------



## successs

vivv5 said:


> abhi_n should get the visa today. its been 90 days.



I think Abhi_n should have got the Visa, the last activity of abhi_n shows the date as 31st Jan 2013 :happy:


----------



## patelgg

still waiting waiting for my visa, No good news Friends
as per 90 Days Theory Abhi should get his Visa by Today


----------



## patelgg

lonelyoverses have u got ue SCO date or still in Dark


----------



## Oshividhu

No visas this week!! What's up with the high commission. Are they sleeping??


----------



## patelgg

Oshividhu said:


> No visas this week!! What's up with the high commission. Are they sleeping??


tru there is no visa this week


----------



## Oshividhu

MaSS21 said:


> Hello friends... I wish everyone who applied in July,Aug and Jagha to get their Visa soon.... From past couple of days,I could see you guys are v.v.depressed and loosing patience and the reason is so obvious... But dont loose hopes mates...!!! your patience & hope is your strength...and dont loose it... Be optimistic no matter what the AHC people say to you... They just do their job with no emotions...bcz they have to face 100s of ppl like us everyday..so they wont consider our emotions...
> 
> Be strong and optimistic !!! You will get your visa very soon... once your visa is granted..you will forget everything else and think Phew.. did i get depressed for this... !!
> 
> Good Luck.. :grouphug:
> MaSS21


Thanks mass, but I guess we are all tired of waiting, without any information. At least there should be some way of tracking our applications!!!!


----------



## vivv5

On the positive side, we know our files are with the sco. Not like a few people who are still waiting for an SCO to be assigned. So guess we should be happy


----------



## vivv5

Oh look I gained 5 stars after being in this forum. I secretly wish that I hope I don't get the 6th star and leave this forum before it even happens.


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Oh look I gained 5 stars after being in this forum. I secretly wish that I hope I don't get the 6th star and leave this forum before it even happens.


Why secretly Viv, I wish openly for you, that you don't have to wait that long. You will still be welcome on the forum to help out others,but I hope you and all of us get your visa soon. All the best!!!


----------



## vivv5

What about your visa Oshividhu, did you email your CO? Any update on your case as yet?


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> What about your visa Oshividhu, did you email your CO? Any update on your case as yet?


No updates. No reply to email too!!!


----------



## candy13

Hey All

Update from me
My husband visa 309 got assigned CO
For all of your reference
DOL: 05/12/12
Place : Hyderabad
CO: 07/02/13
Doc Requested: Medicals, PCC for India and USA as he lived in both countries


----------



## sheraaz82

Stay positive friends.. Each day you are getting closer.. It will happen soon.


----------



## patelgg

sheraaz82 said:


> Stay positive friends.. Each day you are getting closer.. It will happen soon.


Positive i m away from my hubby from last 7 months and 16 days.
hope and positive thinking dies and just left frustration. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## 3ven

Hi abhi_n any update of ur visa


----------



## Oshividhu

patelgg said:


> Positive i m away from my hubby from last 7 months and 16 days.
> hope and positive thinking dies and just left frustration. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


I know what you mean. I am fed up of everything. I snap at everyone over such small things. Don't know what to do, how to be calm and happy


----------



## patelgg

Friends Now I need help what to do about it?
My hubby passport going to expire on 6 March 2013 and he has to renew his phone but if he renew his passport then we have to send all his documents.
What u advice?
He cant come back to meet me he has lots of work load about his new job.
Please advice.


----------



## patelgg

Oshividhu said:


> I know what you mean. I am fed up of everything. I snap at everyone over such small things. Don't know what to do, how to be calm and happy


Thanks Oshividhu.
Please friends give all updates about ur visa its helps lot please friends.


----------



## patelgg

sheraaz82 said:


> Stay positive friends.. Each day you are getting closer.. It will happen soon.


Sorry Sheraaz.
I just got lots of frustration.
I know u wanna give us positive hopes to us.
Thank You


----------



## MaSS21

candy13 said:


> Hey All
> 
> Update from me
> My husband visa 309 got assigned CO
> For all of your reference
> DOL: 05/12/12
> Place : Hyderabad
> CO: 07/02/13
> Doc Requested: Medicals, PCC for India and USA as he lived in both countries


Congrats Candy13.. Wish everything moves smoothly !!


----------



## Oshividhu

patelgg said:


> Thanks Oshividhu.
> Please friends give all updates about ur visa its helps lot please friends.


I will patellgg, I assure you this forum will be probably one of the first few where I share the information, after hubby and family.


----------



## SydneySummons

termin8r said:


> Thanks to the SS I know what and when to expect. I guess i can hold my horses till everyone before me gets the visa.
> 
> I am desperate to go but atleast in my case my wife is staying with me till the time my visa does not come. But yes our life is still on hold.
> 
> Its good to share with everyone here going through the same ordeal
> 
> All the best people.
> 
> Eventually all the pieces fall into place.Until then laugh at the confusion, live for the moment and know that everything happens for a reason.


lucky u dear...where u are with your partner, it's easier for you to be more relaxed.
An ordeal, it really is, for all of us who are just waiting to be with our partners and this visa decides our fate.
Anyways...let all us Aug applicants turn come soon!!

Cheers,
S


----------



## termin8r

SydneySummons said:


> lucky u dear...where u are with your partner, it's easier for you to be more relaxed.
> An ordeal, it really is, for all of us who are just waiting to be with our partners and this visa decides our fate.
> Anyways...let all us Aug applicants turn come soon!!
> 
> Cheers,
> S


It Will come soon. Not to worry. Alls well that ends well


----------



## SydneySummons

patelgg said:


> tru there is no visa this week


Hey..m sure, majority ppl who apply for this visa, wouldn't even know about this forum...so don't fret..I'm sure the AHC is doing their job......and someone somewhere would have got their visas today and would be on their way to meet their sweethearts! And we all also will be soon in those lucky shoes!! :clap2:

Cheer up people, thats the least we can do... no point staying so depressed, over something on which we've no control. hwell:ray2:


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

*Good News to Share*

Hi Guys ,
after a long wait of 7 monts and 1 days I finally have good news to share.My TFN was updated today .
Most importantly, my husband was interviewed today with case officer today about relation history.So I think even you case to to senior case officer they might still interview you , be prepared for that in case.

One more thing AHC is going by DOL rather than date it send to case officer, I should admit.

I will update more details in this forum as soon as I get grant email.Becasue I applied for 100 and later my case was changed to 309 so not sure its 100 or 309 visa granted.If you have any queries I am happy to answer, please feel free to drop any queries.
Cheers,


----------



## vivv5

Good news Kanchi Maiya!
I am very happy for you. But if the AHC is going by dol then there are a few people ahead of us who still haven't heard and are still waiting. Besides, we lodged a case before you and my file was sent to the sco 10 days before you and I still haven;t heard plus my co told me to check my status next month....


Tell me more about the interview? When did they give a call to your spouse for the interview and how was it like? Pls share!
and HAPPY REUNION




Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Guys ,
> after a long wait of 7 monts and 1 days I finally have good news to share.My TFN was updated today .
> Most importantly, my husband was interviewed today with case officer today about relation history.So I think even you case to to senior case officer they might still interview you , be prepared for that in case.
> 
> One more thing AHC is going by DOL rather than date it send to case officer, I should admit.
> 
> I will update more details in this forum as soon as I get grant email.Becasue I applied for 100 and later my case was changed to 309 so not sure its 100 or 309 visa granted.If you have any queries I am happy to answer, please feel free to drop any queries.
> Cheers,


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

Hi Viv, 
my husband was interviewed, they asked basic question about what we wrote in the statement that when u met and how u support each other when we were separatede.

But our case officer was nice to my husband, my husband told the CO that he has to move soon and the outcome of visa will help him to decide about his future plans , and the co said you should expect the outcome either this week or next.

I personally think you should send polite email station your situation and reminding them of the 7 months , I am sure they will help you out consideirng they were polite and helpful to my husband.

any queries please feel free to ask.
cheers.


----------



## vivv5

Hey thanks there KM
Well, I have written on this forum that my husband did write to the CO, a very polite and humble request to please help us by processing our case soon. But my CO replied that there are people waiting in the queue and wont be fair to others if they favor us. She also said we can apply for a 'travel visa' instead. I literally feel like pulling my hair out because its too much for us. 
I also wanted to ask you if the interview was face to face or over the telephone?




Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Viv,
> my husband was interviewed, they asked basic question about what we wrote in the statement that when u met and how u support each other when we were separatede.
> 
> But our case officer was nice to my husband, my husband told the CO that he has to move soon and the outcome of visa will help him to decide about his future plans , and the co said you should expect the outcome either this week or next.
> 
> I personally think you should send polite email station your situation and reminding them of the 7 months , I am sure they will help you out consideirng they were polite and helpful to my husband.
> 
> any queries please feel free to ask.
> cheers.


----------



## vivv5

You also said you had originally applied for visa 100, so that means your relationship is over 2 years old? I don't understand the need to interview.. did you give them enough evidence of your relationship?


----------



## 3ven

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Viv,
> my husband was interviewed, they asked basic question about what we wrote in the statement that when u met and how u support each other when we were separatede.
> 
> But our case officer was nice to my husband, my husband told the CO that he has to move soon and the outcome of visa will help him to decide about his future plans , and the co said you should expect the outcome either this week or next.
> 
> I personally think you should send polite email station your situation and reminding them of the 7 months , I am sure they will help you out consideirng they were polite and helpful to my husband.
> 
> any queries please feel free to ask.
> cheers.


Congrats n hpy reunion
We both are having same case ofcr if visas are grntd acc to dol then my dol is in June n still I am waiting for my visa my file was sent to sco on 30 nov but still no use I think they are grntng visas randomly without any particular model


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

HI VIV , 
It was over telephone interview to my husband in Melbourne.Yes our marriage was conducted in 2009 but we were seperated for 3 yrs because of his delayed pr ,do the immigration was unsure if our relationshiop was still continuing or not, of course it is //
they asked him why cant you visit in between and my husband said he was studying and didnt have money and he cannot even sponsor me as he was on bridging visa .The co was convinced by his reasoning.the case officer was polite and understandable..

In my opinion , you should write kind email stating that people applied after you has been granted visa but you are still waiting and explain situation .They are humans as well and I am sure they will consider your case as well
I wish you good luck and reunion soon 
cheers/


----------



## vivv5

Thank you KM,
well, I wouldn't bother her again. Atleast she replies to our emails. There are a few cases here on the forum where the COs dont even acknowldge the emails. Guess it will take a month more.. Let it be a month more when we have waited for soooo much of time now a few days won't make a difference. We crib here everyday but everyone is hopeful and will get their visas sooner or later one day. No one will die just because of a silly stupid visa


----------



## Oshividhu

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Viv,
> my husband was interviewed, they asked basic question about what we wrote in the statement that when u met and how u support each other when we were separatede.
> 
> But our case officer was nice to my husband, my husband told the CO that he has to move soon and the outcome of visa will help him to decide about his future plans , and the co said you should expect the outcome either this week or next.
> 
> I personally think you should send polite email station your situation and reminding them of the 7 months , I am sure they will help you out consideirng they were polite and helpful to my husband.
> 
> any queries please feel free to ask.
> cheers.


Congrats KM. happy reunion

I think the way ahc works is very random. I did send an email, very polite to my CO, and after 3 days wait, she reverted back with the 12 month story again. So, I don't know what to do, what to expect. I am seriously depressed today.


----------



## vivv5

Oshividhu I have been depressed since so many days.. I went to the shopping area today to look at the sales and I just kept sitting in the car for a long time wondering what am I doing with my life. Lol. Also I could be hormonal because of the pregnancy too.. whatever it is its sad.


----------



## ayaan

vivv5 said:


> On the positive side, we know our files are with the sco. Not like a few people who are still waiting for an SCO to be assigned. So guess we should be happy


i am the one,after completed 6 months my file still with co,dont knw why ????why my co not farward ,am sooooooooooooooooo depressed cant tell u my mind setup,my living without my hubby from last 8 months


----------



## patelgg

Congratulation KM.
I am happy for your reunion. first good news this week so they working on our Visa.
I am disagree about DOL system because me, Vivv both r launch file before u and there is no news.
about my hubby he is Citizen so no problem and we married last May.
so i am agree that they just work randomly.


----------



## vivv5

Hey guys!
You know I think the whole problem is with the spouse being a Citizen! I've been thinking about it constantly as how they are delaying the procedure for spouses with Citizen sponsors. I think may be it takes long for the internal checks and stuff? Anyone else?


----------



## patelgg

vivv5 said:


> Hey guys!
> You know I think the whole problem is with the spouse being a Citizen! I've been thinking about it constantly as how they are delaying the procedure for spouses with Citizen sponsors. I think may be it takes long for the internal checks and stuff? Anyone else?


No Vivv its not true.
My hubby friend is citizen and his wife launch file from Mumbai on 22 may 2012 and her visa granted on 6 Nov 2012.
Unfortunately she is not in Forum but my hubby friend live in Melbourne and he is Citizen too.


----------



## vivv5

I hope thats true Patelgg


----------



## patelgg

vivv5 said:


> I hope thats true Patelgg


I hope we will get our visa soon.
I havent got any luck with ATO.
Did u apply by Agent or VFS.


----------



## patelgg

Is there Agent makes any different in this Scenario, 
because i didnt go thru Agent.


----------



## jagha86

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Guys ,
> after a long wait of 7 monts and 1 days I finally have good news to share.My TFN was updated today .
> Most importantly, my husband was interviewed today with case officer today about relation history.So I think even you case to to senior case officer they might still interview you , be prepared for that in case.
> 
> One more thing AHC is going by DOL rather than date it send to case officer, I should admit.
> 
> I will update more details in this forum as soon as I get grant email.Becasue I applied for 100 and later my case was changed to 309 so not sure its 100 or 309 visa granted.If you have any queries I am happy to answer, please feel free to drop any queries.
> Cheers,


Congrats mate... Happy for u guys... :clap2: :thumb: :clap2:


----------



## SydneySummons

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Guys ,
> after a long wait of 7 monts and 1 days I finally have good news to share.My TFN was updated today .
> Most importantly, my husband was interviewed today with case officer today about relation history.So I think even you case to to senior case officer they might still interview you , be prepared for that in case.
> 
> One more thing AHC is going by DOL rather than date it send to case officer, I should admit.
> 
> I will update more details in this forum as soon as I get grant email.Becasue I applied for 100 and later my case was changed to 309 so not sure its 100 or 309 visa granted.If you have any queries I am happy to answer, please feel free to drop any queries.
> Cheers,


Hey hearty Congratulations dear!! Bang-on 7 months..must feel great!:clap2: 1st good news in this entire week! Thursday seems to be a good day 

Cheers,
S


----------



## SydneySummons

ayaan said:


> i am the one,after completed 6 months my file still with co,dont knw why ????why my co not farward ,am sooooooooooooooooo depressed cant tell u my mind setup,my living without my hubby from last 8 months


Hey Ayaan,

Has your CO told you it has not been forwarded to SCO? or are you just assuming that?


----------



## vivv5

patelgg we went through an agent... doesnt make a difference!


----------



## SydneySummons

Hi,

Kanchi_maiya's details haven't been updated in the SS yet..


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Hey guys!
> You know I think the whole problem is with the spouse being a Citizen! I've been thinking about it constantly as how they are delaying the procedure for spouses with Citizen sponsors. I think may be it takes long for the internal checks and stuff? Anyone else?


Mine is not a citizen he is PR. He has been eligible for citizenship for 8 months, but didn't apply coz he didn't want my spouse application being affected. Even then my application has taken time. Don't know what is the reason. 7 months will finish on sat. I was so hoping to be able to spend valentine's day with him, don't know how I will manage without him. I have been crying all day today, my eyes just j
Keep watering even if I don't want them too.

And I know he is unhappy too, just putting up a brave face for me, coz if he tells me how difficult it is for him, I will be even sadder.


----------



## SydneySummons

Oshividhu said:


> Mine is not a citizen he is PR. He has been eligible for citizenship for 8 months, but didn't apply coz he didn't want my spouse application being affected. Even then my application has taken time. Don't know what is the reason. 7 months will finish on sat. I was so hoping to be able to spend valentine's day with him, don't know how I will manage without him. I have been crying all day today, my eyes just j
> Keep watering even if I don't want them too.
> 
> And I know he is unhappy too, just putting up a brave face for me, coz if he tells me how difficult it is for him, I will be even sadder.



Oshividhu, 
Can so relate to your situation. Tomorrow would be our 2nd month Anniversary...we spend just 22 days together post-marriage and we were separated again  before that also while we were dating..we were in a long-distance for 2.5 years...this would have been our 1st valentine's day post marriage....but alas.. now m just praying that we can atleast be together for our 1st quarterly anniversary!! Lol! 

anyways a big hug to u :hug: ...to make u feel a little better, don't worry..all of you will get your visas soon! 

Cheers,
S


----------



## patelgg

SydneySummons said:


> Oshividhu,
> Can so relate to your situation. Tomorrow would be our 2nd month Anniversary...we spend just 22 days together post-marriage and we were separated again  before that also while we were dating..we were in a long-distance for 2.5 years...this would have been our 1st valentine's day post marriage....but alas.. now m just praying that we can atleast be together for our 1st quarterly anniversary!! Lol!
> 
> anyways a big hug to u :hug: ...to make u feel a little better, don't worry..all of you will get your visas soon!
> 
> Cheers,
> S


Same here friends,
We spend 17 days after marriage and this is our first Valentine and i wont be able to be together.


----------



## patelgg

hope we will get more good news today.
Best of Luck for last day of week


----------



## satishmelbourne

Hi all, my wife applied for spouse visa on 11/06/2012, case forwarded to sco on 31/11/2012. Expecting visa by end of this month according to 90 day theory. It would have been difficult for me if i didnt know 90day thory from this forum. Thx to the forum and all active members & All the best for all visas.


----------



## satishmelbourne

might be the case being an australian citizen is taking more time than usual 7 mnths. Already sent plenty emails to co but got reply everytime saying global time is 12mnths. Nothing to do much rather than wait & wait.


----------



## satishmelbourne

congrats and happy reunion *KM.lane:*
Is your husband on PR or Aust citizen????


----------



## MaSS21

Congrats Kanchi_Maiya !! Wish to hear more good news in the coming days..!!


----------



## vivv5

The spreadsheet isnt updated for Kanchi maiya Mass21?


----------



## MaSS21

vivv5 said:


> The spreadsheet isnt updated for Kanchi maiya Mass21?


It is updated with additional comments Vivv5... I cannot update it as visa grant date as KM yet to receive grant mail


----------



## vivv5

Well I think TFN update is enough for people who were priorly not eligible for it. Because you never know if someone will come back to tell on this forum whether they received the grant letters. Kevti used to update when the TFN was updated. Was pretty motivational, just a thought!


----------



## MaSS21

vivv5 said:


> Well I think TFN update is enough for people who were priorly not eligible for it. Because you never know if someone will come back to tell on this forum whether they received the grant letters. Kevti used to update when the TFN was updated. Was pretty motivational, just a thought!


Vivv5,
I could see what you are trying to tell.. But I feel people who are concerned & happy to share us the TFN update date would definitely share us the visa grant date too...  I think it is not appropriate to update as visa grant date, bcz KM mentioned that her CO has interviewed her husband and waiting for update.. I haven't missed to record any information & updated all the details in additional comments... 
Let us wait for some time and if there is no future updates, I'll make changes appropriately


----------



## patelgg

whats going on friends with our visa?
no news no update.
I was hopping vivv, 3ven, durgha and me will get visa by this week.


----------



## vivv5

Oh seriously if I would get my visa this week or the next I will prolly die of happiness. My CO said next month the status would be updated. I doubt it I will get it next week too.. May be after 25th 



patelgg said:


> whats going on friends with our visa?
> no news no update.
> I was hopping vivv, 3ven, durgha and me will get visa by this week.


----------



## Oshividhu

patelgg said:


> whats going on friends with our visa?
> no news no update.
> I was hopping vivv, 3ven, durgha and me will get visa by this week.


What about me?


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Oh seriously if I would get my visa this week or the next I will prolly die from happiness. My CO said next month the status would be updated. I doubt it I will get it next week too.. May be after 25th


You will, don't worry. The CO just said that to get you off her/ his back.


----------



## patelgg

Oshividhu said:


> What about me?


oh of course u and teivarma in the list as well


----------



## vivv5

Whats wrong with my case :'( WHY WHY WHY!


----------



## patelgg

vivv5 said:


> Whats wrong with my case :'( WHY WHY WHY!


Nothing Wrong We all got hard luck so we have to wait.


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Whats wrong with my case :'( WHY WHY WHY!


Vivv5, don't despair, there is nothing wrong. I understand what you are going through, but worrying won't help. It might have an affect on your baby too. Your visa will come soon, we all are hoping and praying for it. Good wishes of the entire forum are with you.


----------



## Oshividhu

309/100 said:


> The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.


Same for me


----------



## ravidhanda

309/100 said:


> The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.


Same Here....


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Ato status updated today...so happy? How long til we get grant letter?


----------



## ravidhanda

GurdeepStacey said:


> Ato status updated today...so happy? How long til we get grant letter?


Congrates


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Thanks mate, I nearly had a heart attack when I seem this lol


----------



## Oshividhu

GurdeepStacey said:


> Thanks mate, I nearly had a heart attack when I seem this lol


Congrats!!!!!! After a Long wait


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Oshividhu said:


> Congrats!!!!!! After a Long wait


Yes thank u I can't really believe it...I need to see grant letter, or is ato update trusted ?? I know I've been checking it everyday but when I see that is says I'm eligible for a tfn but have not entered in Australia yet? I still can't believe


----------



## patelgg

gurdeepstacey said:


> yes thank u i can't really believe it...i need to see grant letter, or is ato update trusted ?? I know i've been checking it everyday but when i see that is says i'm eligible for a tfn but have not entered in australia yet? I still can't believe


congratulation


----------



## jagha86

GurdeepStacey said:


> Ato status updated today...so happy? How long til we get grant letter?


Congrats mate.. happy for u guys.. all the best for ur future.. wht time did u check ur ato..?


----------



## patelgg

hey friends gurdeepstacy case proves thats SCO 90 days theory is not right.
DOL theory is right but when we see SS my all calculation are wrong.
Please god help us.


----------



## GurdeepStacey

jagha86 said:


> Congrats mate.. happy for u guys.. all the best for ur future.. wht time did u check ur ato..?


I checked last night and was saying the normal, "Our records indicate you do not have relevant visa to apply for tfn" etc. etc. an I check it 1 hour ago and is saying" you are eligible for a tfn but you have not entered Australia yet, please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a tfn" does this mean I got my visa now, I checked 10 times.


----------



## zion180

GurdeepStacey said:


> I checked last night and was saying the normal, "Our records indicate you do not have relevant visa to apply for tfn" etc. etc. an I check it 1 hour ago and is saying" you are eligible for a tfn but you have not entered Australia yet, please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a tfn" does this mean I got my visa now, I checked 10 times.


Congrats am so happy for u.


----------



## zion180

patelgg said:


> hey friends gurdeepstacy case proves thats SCO 90 days theory is not right.
> DOL theory is right but when we see SS my all calculation are wrong.
> Please god help us.


That is so true....there is no such theory they work with case


----------



## MaSS21

GurdeepStacey said:


> Ato status updated today...so happy? How long til we get grant letter?


Congrats!!!  Now your prayers are answered... you can travel to Aus with your wife... Happy for your re-union...


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Just called AHC and they confirmed I got granted visa yesterday ) thank u everyone for all ur help n support. Does anyone know how long it will take to receive grant mail?


----------



## GurdeepStacey

MaSS21 said:


> Congrats!!!  Now your prayers are answered... you can travel to Aus with your wife... Happy for your re-union...


Thank u so much lane:


----------



## Oshividhu

GurdeepStacey said:


> I checked last night and was saying the normal, "Our records indicate you do not have relevant visa to apply for tfn" etc. etc. an I check it 1 hour ago and is saying" you are eligible for a tfn but you have not entered Australia yet, please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a tfn" does this mean I got my visa now, I checked 10 times.


Call them and find out


----------



## Oshividhu

Oshividhu said:


> Call them and find out


Sorry sorry...just read u called them, congos finally. Happy reunion!!!!


----------



## vivv5

Gurdeepstacey! Your visa grant made my day !!! I am very happy for you. Now Jagha should get his visa asap


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Gurdeepstacey! Your visa grant made my day !!! I am very happy for you. Now Jagha should get his visa asap


I agree! Next should be jaguar and then all of us June/July applicants


----------



## vivv5

The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.


----------



## SydneySummons

GurdeepStacey said:


> Ato status updated today...so happy? How long til we get grant letter?


Wow!! Congratulations Gurdeep!! Jagha..you are next! :clap2:


----------



## GurdeepStacey

vivv5 said:


> Gurdeepstacey! Your visa grant made my day !!! I am very happy for you. Now Jagha should get his visa asap


Thank u I'm thinking I'm dreaming.


----------



## zion180

GurdeepStacey said:


> Thank u I'm thinking I'm dreaming.


Lol yr not. Yr dream have come true


----------



## lonelyoverseas

patelgg said:


> lonelyoverses have u got ue SCO date or still in Dark


Hi, Patelgg

my wife's file was forwarded to SCO on 10 dec 12. looks like we will get visa in a month max..


----------



## patelgg

lonelyoverseas said:


> Hi, Patelgg
> 
> my wife's file was forwarded to SCO on 10 dec 12. looks like we will get visa in a month max..


OK our SCO date is near we will get visa soon.
please let the mass know to update SS.


----------



## ayaan

SydneySummons said:


> Hey Ayaan,
> 
> Has your CO told you it has not been forwarded to SCO? or are you just assuming that?


hi sdneysummons yes my co mailed my hubby dis wednessday,my case still with co,i applies for subclass 100 so dats why they r taking much time for internal checks..i am married from last 5 years having a baby [2 yr]i often visit australia on tourist visa 4 times in 5 yr marriage,now m hubby gets his PR last year june then i came back from australia and applied my spouse visa.i checked in immigration site time frame for subclass is maximun 8 months so lets see wat will happens in next 2 month...


----------



## ayaan

GurdeepStacey said:


> Ato status updated today...so happy? How long til we get grant letter?


congrates dear,wat is ur DOL,and when file farward to SCO,PLZ UPDATE DIS,becoz m searching u in spredsheet but did nt find ur DOL


----------



## MaSS21

ayaan said:


> congrates dear,wat is ur DOL,and when file farward to SCO,PLZ UPDATE DIS,becoz m searching u in spredsheet but did nt find ur DOL


Its already there ayaan... Row 164..


----------



## ayaan

GurdeepStacey said:


> Yes thank u I can't really believe it...I need to see grant letter, or is ato update trusted ?? I know I've been checking it everyday but when I see that is says I'm eligible for a tfn but have not entered in Australia yet? I still can't believe


now JAGHA BRO i hope the coming week will take happiness for u..


----------



## ayaan

MaSS21 said:


> Its already there ayaan... Row 164..


thaks MaSS21 i just saw his/her details dat was on the back,really after a lonnnng time he/she gets visa,congrates a lot gurdeepst....i pray to god all of us gets visa within 7,8 month time frame..


----------



## jagha86

thank u mate..!!! thnk u so much for ur support guys.... hope by next weekend most of us would got our visas.. wish u all the best guys... :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## fistu

Ho all, 

I am back on the board after a while.
File to SCO on 23rd of Jan, confirmed by phone call..
Cheers


----------



## jagha86

fistu said:


> Ho all,
> 
> I am back on the board after a while.
> File to SCO on 23rd of Jan, confirmed by phone call..
> Cheers


Welcome back mate..!!! plz be in touch here... ur information will be useful for every1..


----------



## vivv5

Damn the weekend arrives again!


----------



## patelgg

I know its weekends guys but i m still hopping that someone will give us good news.
Remember Last week end we had one visa grant so have great and visa granting week end.


----------



## zion180

Last week some of us were about to lose control even me. But we can’t give up Just because of our future’s not worth letting go Let go frustration Soon it will all come to an end and better end
Just endure what we're going through 
What’s coming is much better than what’s been There has been pain And you can’t describe 
Something inside, speaks to your life 
And it’s saying What’s coming is better than what’s been. Next week were going to hear good news


----------



## satishmelbourne

I called AHC newdelhi this week, the operator kept me on hold, had a chat with my caseofficer and told me I could most likely expect positive outcome and visa will be granted in this month for sure. I felt happy after hearing this, but not sure wheater to really beleive him/not. Lets see if what they told to me is true.


----------



## dreamzz

Hi Guys,

Happy to share the good news.. my wife got her grant letter yesterday...

Timelines:

Tourist Visa:
Lodged : 14 June 2012
Granted : 05 July 2012 (for 6 months)

309:
DOL: 03 July 2012
CO: 13 Sep 2012
SCO: 06 Feb 2013
Visa: 08 Feb 2013

I called AHC on 5th and asked the status. They said the case is with CO, I told them I want to talk to CO as we have completed 7 months, my wife is pregnant, we have our maternity file on hold in Brisbane, she cant travel after 30 weeks pregnant...etc etc. The officer was kind and said she will tell this to CO and ask CO to email me the status. CO emailed on 6th saying the case is moved to queue & we got our letter on 8th.

Looks like each case is different and there is no definite pattern in processing the files. In the whole seven months, we contacted CO 3 times and the AHC customer care 3 times. Those were to make sure the medicals are updated properly. (as we did our medicals here in Brisbane)

Good luck guys. Wish all the july/aug applicants to get their grant soon.

Thanks to spreadsheet admins (rockmeon, kevti, mass)

Cheers!


----------



## jagha86

dreamzz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to share the good news.. my wife got her grant letter yesterday...
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> Tourist Visa:
> Lodged : 14 June 2012
> Granted : 05 July 2012 (for 6 months)
> 
> 309:
> DOL: 03 July 2012
> CO: 13 Sep 2012
> SCO: 06 Feb 2013
> Visa: 08 Feb 2013
> 
> I called AHC on 5th and asked the status. They said the case is with CO, I told them I want to talk to CO as we have completed 7 months, my wife is pregnant, we have our maternity file on hold in Brisbane, she cant travel after 30 weeks pregnant...etc etc. The officer was kind and said she will tell this to CO and ask CO to email me the status. CO emailed on 6th saying the case is moved to queue & we got our letter on 8th.
> 
> Looks like each case is different and there is no definite pattern in processing the files. In the whole seven months, we contacted CO 3 times and the AHC customer care 3 times. Those were to make sure the medicals are updated properly. (as we did our medicals here in Brisbane)
> 
> Good luck guys. Wish all the july/aug applicants to get their grant soon.
> 
> Thanks to spreadsheet admins (rockmeon, kevti, mass)
> 
> Cheers!


Great news mate..!! Happy for u guys... Happy reunion.. Thnks for sharing the visa grant., all the best for UR future guys...   :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## MaSS21

satishmelbourne said:


> I called AHC newdelhi this week, the operator kept me on hold, had a chat with my caseofficer and told me I could most likely expect positive outcome and visa will be granted in this month for sure. I felt happy after hearing this, but not sure wheater to really beleive him/not. Lets see if what they told to me is true.


Congrats!!! Wish you hear that good news v.soon...


----------



## MaSS21

dreamzz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to share the good news.. my wife got her grant letter yesterday...
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> Tourist Visa:
> Lodged : 14 June 2012
> Granted : 05 July 2012 (for 6 months)
> 
> 309:
> DOL: 03 July 2012
> CO: 13 Sep 2012
> SCO: 06 Feb 2013
> Visa: 08 Feb 2013
> 
> I called AHC on 5th and asked the status. They said the case is with CO, I told them I want to talk to CO as we have completed 7 months, my wife is pregnant, we have our maternity file on hold in Brisbane, she cant travel after 30 weeks pregnant...etc etc. The officer was kind and said she will tell this to CO and ask CO to email me the status. CO emailed on 6th saying the case is moved to queue & we got our letter on 8th.
> 
> Looks like each case is different and there is no definite pattern in processing the files. In the whole seven months, we contacted CO 3 times and the AHC customer care 3 times. Those were to make sure the medicals are updated properly. (as we did our medicals here in Brisbane)
> 
> Good luck guys. Wish all the july/aug applicants to get their grant soon.
> 
> Thanks to spreadsheet admins (rockmeon, kevti, mass)
> 
> Cheers!



Congradulations Dreamzz !!! Please convey my wishes to your wife  you got the visa in the right time :clap2:

Though there are more than 1000s of ppl appling for Spouse visa, only v.few are in this forum...and we heard many good news in this couple of weeks.... I feel its a v.gud sign...wish the happiness spread to everyone waiting in the Q for a long time... ray2:

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## Oshividhu

dreamzz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to share the good news.. my wife got her grant letter yesterday...
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> Tourist Visa:
> Lodged : 14 June 2012
> Granted : 05 July 2012 (for 6 months)
> 
> 309:
> DOL: 03 July 2012
> CO: 13 Sep 2012
> SCO: 06 Feb 2013
> Visa: 08 Feb 2013
> 
> I called AHC on 5th and asked the status. They said the case is with CO, I told them I want to talk to CO as we have completed 7 months, my wife is pregnant, we have our maternity file on hold in Brisbane, she cant travel after 30 weeks pregnant...etc etc. The officer was kind and said she will tell this to CO and ask CO to email me the status. CO emailed on 6th saying the case is moved to queue & we got our letter on 8th.
> 
> Looks like each case is different and there is no definite pattern in processing the files. In the whole seven months, we contacted CO 3 times and the AHC customer care 3 times. Those were to make sure the medicals are updated properly. (as we did our medicals here in Brisbane)
> 
> Good luck guys. Wish all the july/aug applicants to get their grant soon.
> 
> Thanks to spreadsheet admins (rockmeon, kevti, mass)
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats. That was quick, The SCO part only.

Looks like there are lots of us in Brisbane, I think we all should plan a meet, what say Dhurga ands Apps


----------



## Oshividhu

3rd July has come, 4th July has come, 16th, 19th July have come too. When will 2nd and 9th July come


----------



## SydneySummons

fistu said:


> Ho all,
> 
> I am back on the board after a while.
> File to SCO on 23rd of Jan, confirmed by phone call..
> Cheers


Hi Fistu,

welcome back mate!! Congratulations on your SCO assignment!:clap2:

don't go missing again..now that we all August applicants are so close to getting our visas..pls be regular here...so that we are all in this together!! 

Cheers,

S


----------



## SydneySummons

dreamzz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to share the good news.. my wife got her grant letter yesterday...
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> Tourist Visa:
> Lodged : 14 June 2012
> Granted : 05 July 2012 (for 6 months)
> 
> 309:
> DOL: 03 July 2012
> CO: 13 Sep 2012
> SCO: 06 Feb 2013
> Visa: 08 Feb 2013
> 
> I called AHC on 5th and asked the status. They said the case is with CO, I told them I want to talk to CO as we have completed 7 months, my wife is pregnant, we have our maternity file on hold in Brisbane, she cant travel after 30 weeks pregnant...etc etc. The officer was kind and said she will tell this to CO and ask CO to email me the status. CO emailed on 6th saying the case is moved to queue & we got our letter on 8th.
> 
> Looks like each case is different and there is no definite pattern in processing the files. In the whole seven months, we contacted CO 3 times and the AHC customer care 3 times. Those were to make sure the medicals are updated properly. (as we did our medicals here in Brisbane)
> 
> Good luck guys. Wish all the july/aug applicants to get their grant soon.
> 
> Thanks to spreadsheet admins (rockmeon, kevti, mass)
> 
> Cheers!


:clap2: Congrats mate!! So 4 conversions for this 1st week of Feb!! Not bad at all guys, if you think of it... 4 conversions a week from just our Forum, 3 July applicants and 1 march applicant. Jagha, Vivv,Oshi,patelgg,satish you are next in line......very very soon now!lane:

Keep the faith going,people.....enjoy over this weekend and you soon find your grants in you inbox!!  

cheers,

S


----------



## SydneySummons

Oshividhu said:


> 3rd July has come, 4th July has come, 16th, 19th July have come too. When will 2nd and 9th July come


Soon dear! Have a little more patience...there's only light ahead of the darkness


----------



## patelgg

This week was good 3 visa grant really great.


----------



## patelgg

dreamzz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to share the good news.. my wife got her grant letter yesterday...
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> Tourist Visa:
> Lodged : 14 June 2012
> Granted : 05 July 2012 (for 6 months)
> 
> 309:
> DOL: 03 July 2012
> CO: 13 Sep 2012
> SCO: 06 Feb 2013
> Visa: 08 Feb 2013
> 
> I called AHC on 5th and asked the status. They said the case is with CO, I told them I want to talk to CO as we have completed 7 months, my wife is pregnant, we have our maternity file on hold in Brisbane, she cant travel after 30 weeks pregnant...etc etc. The officer was kind and said she will tell this to CO and ask CO to email me the status. CO emailed on 6th saying the case is moved to queue & we got our letter on 8th.
> 
> Looks like each case is different and there is no definite pattern in processing the files. In the whole seven months, we contacted CO 3 times and the AHC customer care 3 times. Those were to make sure the medicals are updated properly. (as we did our medicals here in Brisbane)
> 
> Good luck guys. Wish all the july/aug applicants to get their grant soon.
> 
> Thanks to spreadsheet admins (rockmeon, kevti, mass)
> 
> Cheers!


First Congratulation,

but i dont get it what happen to June applicant we still waiting and no news.


----------



## Oshividhu

SydneySummons said:


> Soon dear! Have a little more patience...there's only light ahead of the darkness


Patience jumped out the window loooooooong time ago. Now I feel like jumping too. Can't believe we will miss our first valentine as married couple, we missed our dating anniv, our first Lohri, and today is our wedding monthversary too. I miss him sooooooo much.


----------



## vivv5

Don't despair Oshividhu,
You know I think priority is given as per individual circumstances. In dreams case, his wife was about to be 6 months pregnant and in GurdeepStacey's case they already had crossed the timeline and his wife was pregnant alone, so I guess they gave them priority. Rest of us will get our visas too, but just in time- just like usual regular people after 70-80 days after the file was sent to sco. Somehow, I have a feeling you will get your good news before me or we'll get it together. Just a matter of a few more days now and it will be alright again! 


Dreamzzz! A big congo to you and Happy Reunion! Now you better take care of your wife. Its already too hard to be 6 months pregnant on her own, I am sure. I am almost giving up after 10 weeks


----------



## vivv5

Dreamzz whats the code for your co? Sounds like someone who understands


----------



## Guest

Oshividhu said:


> Congrats. That was quick, The SCO part only.
> 
> Looks like there are lots of us in Brisbane, I think we all should plan a meet, what say Dhurga ands Apps


I would love to meet up.Let me send you a pvt message of my email so that we tay in touch clap2: it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## Guest

Oshividhu said:


> Patience jumped out the window loooooooong time ago. Now I feel like jumping too. Can't believe we will miss our first valentine as married couple, we missed our dating anniv, our first Lohri, and today is our wedding monthversary too. I miss him sooooooo much.


Oshividhu, vivv and others who are waiting there are so many of us who are praying for you guys to get it, considering how long you guys are waiting. I am sure our prayers are going to be answered.


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Don't despair Oshividhu,
> You know I think priority is given as per individual circumstances. In dreams case, his wife was about to be 6 months pregnant and in GurdeepStacey's case they already had crossed the timeline and his wife was pregnant alone, so I guess they gave them priority. Rest of us will get our visas too, but just in time- just like usual regular people after 70-80 days after the file was sent to sco. Somehow, I have a feeling you will get your good news before me or we'll get it together. Just a matter of a few more days now and it will be alright again!
> 
> 
> Dreamzzz! A big congo to you and Happy Reunion! Now you better take care of your wife. Its already too hard to be 6 months pregnant on her own, I am sure. I am almost giving up after 10 weeks


I am happy for dreamz and fur deep, it's not that I m jealous or anything. It's just high time that's all. Thanks for the morale boost though.


----------



## vivv5

Oh I totally understand what you mean! I feel bad for myself too given that I have crossed my timeline as well and this wait never seems to end. Its the uncertainity that frustrates us. At times I wonder why can't I be like normal people who get their visas in 6 months or so and be happy! Tough luck my side. May be its in the stars, but whatever it is, its just some people have hard luck and I am one of them now. I really wish atleast you get the visa before me so that I could totally blow the immi people off.. I'll be the only one left in our column without a visa lol! With an exception of Geethu and Sunami who were last seen like half a year back on the forum haha! 





Oshividhu said:


> I am happy for dreamz and fur deep, it's not that I m jealous or anything. It's just high time that's all. Thanks for the morale boost though.


----------



## vivv5

Oh btw the TFN site will remain down for a couple of more days now. I checked its maintenance schedule last when it wasn't working and its down now again.. These 2-3 days will be tough


----------



## patelgg

vivv5 said:


> Oh I totally understand what you mean! I feel bad for myself too given that I have crossed my timeline as well and this wait never seems to end. Its the uncertainity that frustrates us. At times I wonder why can't I be like normal people who get their visas in 6 months or so and be happy! Tough luck my side. May be its in the stars, but whatever it is, its just some people have hard luck and I am one of them now. I really wish atleast you get the visa before me so that I could totally blow the immi people off.. I'll be the only one left in our column without a visa lol! With an exception of Geethu and Sunami who were last seen like half a year back on the forum haha!


Vivv sorry to interrupt u but i m on line as well please dont forget me yar.
I always get happy forum happiness please dont forget me.

hahahaha


----------



## vivv5

Well, I am not forgetting you. Its just that I was talking about our column. I guess Jaggha, you and Tejiverma should hear this coming week from AHC. I can't even match the pain and hassles you guys must have been going through at the moment... hang in there, everything will be alright 




patelgg said:


> Vivv sorry to interrupt u but i m on line as well please dont forget me yar.
> I always get happy forum happiness please dont forget me.
> 
> hahahaha


----------



## patelgg

vivv5 said:


> Well, I am not forgetting you. Its just that I was talking about our column. I guess Jaggha, you and Tejiverma should hear this coming week from AHC. I can't even match the pain and hassles you guys must have been going through at the moment... hang in there, everything will be alright


thanks for support


----------



## patelgg

so guys ready for next week with your baggage and luggage.
ohh sorry dont forget you passport.
I know we will here some news with visa grant.
i hope next week will be the valentine week with happy reunion week.
So best of Luck friends.


----------



## UK19

my wife doesnt have any property under her name neither is she employed. Any ideas what I can show as her intention of returning back to india after her tourist visa expires? Currently I have just put in that she would have to leave aus for her spouse visa to be granted etc etc....


----------



## satishmelbourne

UK19 said:


> my wife doesnt have any property under her name neither is she employed. Any ideas what I can show as her intention of returning back to india after her tourist visa expires? Currently I have just put in that she would have to leave aus for her spouse visa to be granted etc etc....


My wife was granted TV FOR 6mnths(applied for year), we only written that we cant live seperated for 7-12 mnths after getting mrrg so we're applying for TV. my wife doesnt have any property under her name neither is she employed. But iam not sure if its going to work for everyone,might depend co as well.


----------



## vivv5

TFN is working again.


----------



## MaSS21

Hello friends....

I'll be out of station tmrw... If you need any update in SS pls PM me.... I'll do the changes while I'm back...

Wish coming week gives more happiness to those who are waiting for a long time...  


Regards :wave:
MaSS21


----------



## vivv5

i still think Mass21 you should update kanchi maiya before you go. 
au revoir!


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

satishmelbourne said:


> congrats and happy reunion *KM.lane:*
> Is your husband on PR or Aust citizen????


Hi Satish, 
MY husband is PR . Our case was bit complicated , because we were married in 2009 and he left to Australia and could not come for 3 years. I could not join him as well because he was in bridging visa and couldn't sponser me.We were asked to show lot of documents to prove our relationship in ongoing , it was complicated but AHC finalised in its timeframe.
Cheers.


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

MaSS21 said:


> Vivv5,
> I could see what you are trying to tell.. But I feel people who are concerned & happy to share us the TFN update date would definitely share us the visa grant date too...  I think it is not appropriate to update as visa grant date, bcz KM mentioned that her CO has interviewed her husband and waiting for update.. I haven't missed to record any information & updated all the details in additional comments...
> Let us wait for some time and if there is no future updates, I'll make changes appropriately


HI Mass, 
thank your for your concern.My husband called AHC on friday and they confirmed that the visa was granted and I will receive grant mail in 2-3 working days.hopefully tomorrow, I will update the fourm once I get the grant mail.

I wish good luck to all the my waiting friends.as we could only feel the pain.
This week should be the week of Jagha and Viv and our other friends who have already meet the 7 months timeline but AHC is still leaving them in Pain.
Cheers,


----------



## ayaan

satishmelbourne said:


> I called AHC newdelhi this week, the operator kept me on hold, had a chat with my caseofficer and told me I could most likely expect positive outcome and visa will be granted in this month for sure. I felt happy after hearing this, but not sure wheater to really beleive him/not. Lets see if what they told to me is true.


h satish..wat is ur DOL,and when ur case farward to SCO


----------



## ayaan

dreamzz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to share the good news.. my wife got her grant letter yesterday...
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> Tourist Visa:
> Lodged : 14 June 2012
> Granted : 05 July 2012 (for 6 months)
> 
> 309:
> DOL: 03 July 2012
> CO: 13 Sep 2012
> SCO: 06 Feb 2013
> Visa: 08 Feb 2013
> 
> I called AHC on 5th and asked the status. They said the case is with CO, I told them I want to talk to CO as we have completed 7 months, my wife is pregnant, we have our maternity file on hold in Brisbane, she cant travel after 30 weeks pregnant...etc etc. The officer was kind and said she will tell this to CO and ask CO to email me the status. CO emailed on 6th saying the case is moved to queue & we got our letter on 8th.
> 
> Looks like each case is different and there is no definite pattern in processing the files. In the whole seven months, we contacted CO 3 times and the AHC customer care 3 times. Those were to make sure the medicals are updated properly. (as we did our medicals here in Brisbane)
> 
> Good luck guys. Wish all the july/aug applicants to get their grant soon.
> 
> Thanks to spreadsheet admins (rockmeon, kevti, mass)
> 
> Cheers!


CONGRATES,so the 90 days theory is not correct:clap2::clap2:my case is still with co after 6 months ,am getting sum relaxation after hearing dat...the SCO assign dates r not important,date of loadgement and depends upon case to case...thanx for share dis information


----------



## ravidhanda

ayaan said:


> h satish..wat is ur DOL,and when ur case farward to SCO


You can find the detail on Spreadsheet...


----------



## ayaan

SydneySummons said:


> Soon dear! Have a little more patience...there's only light ahead of the darkness


hi,am sure all of you july applicants gets visa in feb month...


----------



## vivv5

Hey guys!
Monday arrives again and with it joys and good news


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

vivv5 said:


> Hey guys!
> Monday arrives again and with it joys and good news


Any news on your case Vivv5?


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Aps1777 said:


> I would love to meet up.Let me send you a pvt message of my email so that we tay in touch clap2: it will be a lot of fun.


double yes to this


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

congrats dreamzz!!! vivv5 and oshi won't be long till you guys get yours!!!


----------



## UK19

satishmelbourne said:


> My wife was granted TV FOR 6mnths(applied for year), we only written that we cant live seperated for 7-12 mnths after getting mrrg so we're applying for TV. my wife doesnt have any property under her name neither is she employed. But iam not sure if its going to work for everyone,might depend co as well.


thanks satish. Thats why i plan to apply for 679 visa so that incase they are not satisfied they can always ask for a bond to be paid.


----------



## satishmelbourne

ayaan said:


> h satish..wat is ur DOL,and when ur case farward to SCO


hi ayaan, my dol is 11/06/2012 and case forwarded to sco on 31/11/2012. its exactly 8mnths today since applied. they dont even tell whats wrong with application/reason for delay, just keep telling global time is 12 mnths. thats sad while most get approved within 7 mnths.


----------



## jagha86

Good morning GUys.. Wish we get more visa grants this week.. All the best guys...


----------



## Oshividhu

I hope this week brings good news!!! Atb viv, jagha, satish, tejiverma and all those waiting.


----------



## SydneySummons

Does anybody have any update about Vun_ti's case? Has she been granted the visa?
Does anybody have a clue?

Cheers.
S


----------



## vun_ti

Hi SydneySummons and All others,

I'm still waiting for visa and sorry for being quiet in the forum. I'm visiting the forum regularly but haven't updated .

This morning I sent an email to my CO and for the very first time got reply from CO stating global processing time is 12 months and 7 months is just indicative. she said the file is waiting for final decision and will hear from them once it reaches to the top of queue.

Dying to see my hubby physically, but they don't understand how it feels being separate from the love ones.

Anyway its 62 days since the case was forwarded to SCO hope to hear from them soon may be another 25-30 days ..

I wish all of us will get our visa soon...




SydneySummons said:


> Does anybody have any update about Vun_ti's case? Has she been granted the visa?
> Does anybody have a clue?
> 
> Cheers.
> S


----------



## jagha86

vun_ti said:


> Hi SydneySummons and All others,
> 
> I'm still waiting for visa and sorry for being quiet in the forum. I'm visiting the forum regularly but haven't updated .
> 
> This morning I sent an email to my CO and for the very first time got reply from CO stating global processing time is 12 months and 7 months is just indicative. she said the file is waiting for final decision and will hear from them once it reaches to the top of queue.
> 
> Dying to see my hubby physically, but they don't understand how it feels being separate from the love ones.
> 
> Anyway its 62 days since the case was forwarded to SCO hope to hear from them soon may be another 25-30 days ..
> 
> I wish all of us will get our visa soon...


What is u r DoL mate..?


----------



## vivv5

Hey Dhurga,
No news on my case yet. Checked ATO right now and it still hasn't changed. will update, guess, sooner or later.




Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Any news on your case Vivv5?


----------



## vun_ti

Hi Jagha,

You can find in the spreadsheet.. its 23rd July..

Cheers,
Vunti


jagha86 said:


> What is u r DoL mate..?


----------



## 309/100

Hi guys

*Just for an idea to enhance our spread sheet.*

Rather than showing how many visas have been approved since July 2012, why don’t we just show

-	Visas were garneted Since 1st Jan 2013

By doing this, we will come to know how faster AHC approves the visa.


----------



## 3ven

Can anybody tell me ato address pls


----------



## vivv5

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/


----------



## patelgg

i just check ATO and there is message "DIAC cannot match the information you have given us. If the information you have entered is correct, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at the DIAC website. The Tax Office is unable to help you with this application."

Please try again after you confirm the information held by DIAC.


----------



## patelgg

any one got good news


----------



## 3ven

vivv5 said:


> https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/


Thanks for ur rply


----------



## Oshividhu

patelgg said:


> any one got good news


I don't think they are in working mood on Monday


----------



## patelgg

Oshividhu said:


> I don't think they are in working mood on Monday


True every monday start with hope for us and no news but i m sure few of us will get Visa this week


----------



## successs

Hi Abhi_n,

Please please let us know whether your Visa was granted, as you passed 90 days already?:rolleyes2:


----------



## Kanchi_Maiya

*Grant mail received*

Hi Guys, 
I have finally received grant mail from AHC.
my details are as follows:

DOL : 6th July 2012.( subclass 100, husband PR)
CO Assigned:11/09/2012( code 9).
Sco assigned: 15/12/2012.
documents requested. proof of togetherness, financial committments, joint account etc... etc... 

visa granted 7/02/2013.
grant mail received 11/02/2013.

I would like to thank all my forum friends for their support during my waiting period and wish all the candidate will receive visa soon .
Cheers.


----------



## SydneySummons

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have finally received grant mail from AHC.
> my details are as follows:
> 
> DOL : 6th July 2012.( subclass 100, husband PR)
> CO Assigned:11/09/2012( code 9).
> Sco assigned: 15/12/2012.
> documents requested. proof of togetherness, financial committments, joint account etc... etc...
> 
> visa granted 7/02/2013.
> grant mail received 11/02/2013.
> 
> I would like to thank all my forum friends for their support during my waiting period and wish all the candidate will receive visa soon .
> Cheers.


:clap2: Congrats KM!! lane: Soon!!


----------



## MaSS21

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have finally received grant mail from AHC.
> my details are as follows:
> 
> DOL : 6th July 2012.( subclass 100, husband PR)
> CO Assigned:11/09/2012( code 9).
> Sco assigned: 15/12/2012.
> documents requested. proof of togetherness, financial committments, joint account etc... etc...
> 
> visa granted 7/02/2013.
> grant mail received 11/02/2013.
> 
> I would like to thank all my forum friends for their support during my waiting period and wish all the candidate will receive visa soon .
> Cheers.



Great!!... I hope you are too excited to pack your things or already packed ?? 
bon voyage lane:

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## vivv5

no news today....


----------



## termin8r

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have finally received grant mail from AHC.
> my details are as follows:
> 
> DOL : 6th July 2012.( subclass 100, husband PR)
> CO Assigned:11/09/2012( code 9).
> Sco assigned: 15/12/2012.
> documents requested. proof of togetherness, financial committments, joint account etc... etc...
> 
> visa granted 7/02/2013.
> grant mail received 11/02/2013.
> 
> I would like to thank all my forum friends for their support during my waiting period and wish all the candidate will receive visa soon .
> Cheers.


Congratulations. Kanchi_Maiya.

Have a safe trip and enjoy your stay


----------



## Oshividhu

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have finally received grant mail from AHC.
> my details are as follows:
> 
> DOL : 6th July 2012.( subclass 100, husband PR)
> CO Assigned:11/09/2012( code 9).
> Sco assigned: 15/12/2012.
> documents requested. proof of togetherness, financial committments, joint account etc... etc...
> 
> visa granted 7/02/2013.
> grant mail received 11/02/2013.
> 
> I would like to thank all my forum friends for their support during my waiting period and wish all the candidate will receive visa soon .
> Cheers.


Congrats again. Happy reunion.


----------



## Oshividhu

Kanchi_Maiya said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have finally received grant mail from AHC.
> my details are as follows:
> 
> DOL : 6th July 2012.( subclass 100, husband PR)
> CO Assigned:11/09/2012( code 9).
> Sco assigned: 15/12/2012.
> documents requested. proof of togetherness, financial committments, joint account etc... etc...
> 
> visa granted 7/02/2013.
> grant mail received 11/02/2013.
> 
> I would like to thank all my forum friends for their support during my waiting period and wish all the candidate will receive visa soon .
> Cheers.


Congrats again


----------



## zion180

successs said:


> Hi Abhi_n,
> 
> Please please let us know whether your Visa was granted, as you passed 90 days already?:rolleyes2:


Success what is your Dol ? I can't see you in SS


----------



## satishmelbourne

come on AHC. Grant visas to all those who crossed their 7 month timelimit.


----------



## UK19

Case officer has contacted my wife via email today asking for PCC, Medicals, Form 80 and questions 80 and 81 in Form 47sp to be filled out.

Could someone kindly tell me whether my wife needs to be prepared for anything before she goes for he health check up? How many hours does it take and will she have to go there more than once? Also did everyone complete two forms for health check, form 26 and 160? What are normally the tests the doctors undertake?

Did everyone complete Form 80 when they submitted PCC or prior to that?

Thanks


----------



## vun_ti

Hi UK19,

First of all for your information, writing the CO name in the forum is against the forum rule if you were unware of this. you could use the CO code number from the spreadsheet. Don't think me wrong that's how the form is woking since the beginning.

And yes we have the same case officer, she has asked me the same docs. In my experience, I didn't prepare anything for the health check, just went to the doctor filled out 2 forms and had tests including X-Ray, Blood and other general tests. It shouldn't take longer than 1 hour but depends how busy are the doctors too. And they takes all of these tests together and will upload via web using the HAP ID provided by CO. Yes she will need to fill out both forms and in regards to the form 80 and 47sp, its better to fill as soon as possible and post them. Since the medical report is uploaded electronically, you don't need to wait until the medical is done.

Cheers,
Vunti



UK19 said:


> Case officer Mousumi Sadana has contacted my wife via email today asking for PCC, Medicals, Form 80 and questions 80 and 81 in Form 47sp to be filled out.
> 
> Could someone kindly tell me whether my wife needs to be prepared for anything before she goes for he health check up? How many hours does it take and will she have to go there more than once? Also did everyone complete two forms for health check, form 26 and 160? What are normally the tests the doctors undertake?
> 
> Did everyone complete Form 80 when they submitted PCC or prior to that?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## MaSS21

UK19 said:


> Case officer Mousumi Sadana has contacted my wife via email today asking for PCC, Medicals, Form 80 and questions 80 and 81 in Form 47sp to be filled out.
> 
> Could someone kindly tell me whether my wife needs to be prepared for anything before she goes for he health check up? How many hours does it take and will she have to go there more than once? Also did everyone complete two forms for health check, form 26 and 160? What are normally the tests the doctors undertake?
> 
> Did everyone complete Form 80 when they submitted PCC or prior to that?
> 
> Thanks


Hello UK19... Agree with Vun_ti abt CO code & health check up details....

One thing I would like to suggest is...if you are supposed to get only Indian PCC alone, It's a matter of half a day process(if there is no recent change in your contact address mentioned in ur passport) . So except medicals submit all the other requested docs together to avoid confusions... and as Vun_ti mentioned medical clearance is separate process...

Best wishes!

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## UK19

vun_ti said:


> Hi UK19,
> 
> First of all for your information, writing the CO name in the forum is against the forum rule if you were unware of this. you could use the CO code number from the spreadsheet. Don't think me wrong that's how the form is woking since the beginning.
> 
> And yes we have the same case officer, she has asked me the same docs. In my experience, I didn't prepare anything for the health check, just went to the doctor filled out 2 forms and had tests including X-Ray, Blood and other general tests. It shouldn't take longer than 1 hour but depends how busy are the doctors too. And they takes all of these tests together and will upload via web using the HAP ID provided by CO. Yes she will need to fill out both forms and in regards to the form 80 and 47sp, its better to fill as soon as possible and post them. Since the medical report is uploaded electronically, you don't need to wait until the medical is done.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vunti


Thank you so much. Please edit my quote out so noone sees my CO name. I have edited my post.

So are you saying Form 26 and 160 the Doctor will submit electronically and we only need to post out form 80 and 47sp via VFS.

I asked this because the CO told us to submit all forms together. Please read this:

"To assist this office in assessing your application without delay, all requested documents should be submitted together, preferably through VFS or by courier/post, as one package with clear reference being made to your file number. Please do not send requested documents individually as this may result in processing delays"


Thank you again


----------



## Oshividhu

UK19 said:


> Case officer Mousumi Sadana has contacted my wife via email today asking for PCC, Medicals, Form 80 and questions 80 and 81 in Form 47sp to be filled out.
> 
> Could someone kindly tell me whether my wife needs to be prepared for anything before she goes for he health check up? How many hours does it take and will she have to go there more than once? Also did everyone complete two forms for health check, form 26 and 160? What are normally the tests the doctors undertake?
> 
> Did everyone complete Form 80 when they submitted PCC or prior to that?
> 
> Thanks


Congrats. You are one step further.

For medical, you don't need to prepare. The time taken depends on the medical centre you go to. In Delhi, it took me about 3-4 hrs plus travel time. I did not fill any form prior to going there, but when I reached the centre, they gave me one form to fill.

For Pcc also, no need to fill any form. Just walk into Rpo and it took me 1 hr to get the Indian Pcc. Uk pcc( I lived there for a few years) was a different story though. Took me more than month.


----------



## UK19

Oshividhu said:


> Congrats. You are one step further.
> 
> For medical, you don't need to prepare. The time taken depends on the medical centre you go to. In Delhi, it took me about 3-4 hrs plus travel time. I did not fill any form prior to going there, but when I reached the centre, they gave me one form to fill.
> 
> For Pcc also, no need to fill any form. Just walk into Rpo and it took me 1 hr to get the Indian Pcc. Uk pcc( I lived there for a few years) was a different story though. Took me more than month.


Did your doctor submit form 26 and 160 for you?

I am finding form 80 a big pain!


----------



## satishmelbourne

Looks like today is also a day with no good news/ visa grants.:


----------



## patelgg

satishmelbourne said:


> Looks like today is also a day with no good news/ visa grants.:


thanks man but so far we havent heard any good news.

we all basically know KM news just waiting for conform grant later.

Please tell us any good news guys.


----------



## Oshividhu

UK19 said:


> Did your doctor submit form 26 and 160 for you?
> 
> I am finding form 80 a big pain!


I submitted form 80 in the beginning only.

As for the other forms, I submitted it to the doctor at the health centre, didn't send it through to case officer. Just sent a scanned copy of my receipt for medicals.


----------



## UK19

Oshividhu said:


> I submitted form 80 in the beginning only.
> 
> As for the other forms, I submitted it to the doctor at the health centre, didn't send it through to case officer. Just sent a scanned copy of my receipt for medicals.


ok, so i should submit my form 80 and PCC as soon as i can to CO, as mentioned by others also. Then when i do the medicals i should just submit the receipt to CO....

all too confusing :juggle:


----------



## Oshividhu

patelgg said:


> thanks man but so far we havent heard any good news.
> 
> we all basically know KM news just waiting for conform grant later.
> 
> Please tell us any good news guys.


What is the AHC doing. I don't understand how they are working. One of my acquaintances, who applied on 30 July, with half the docs, got her visa grant mail yesterday. 

Her case was sent to SCO only 14 days ago. I mean what have we done wrong that we have to wait this long?????


----------



## Oshividhu

UK19 said:


> ok, so i should submit my form 80 and PCC as soon as i can to CO, as mentioned by others also. Then when i do the medicals i should just submit the receipt to CO....
> 
> all too confusing :juggle:


I sent Pcc and receipt of medical together. Where do you plan to do the medical?


----------



## UK19

Oshividhu said:


> I sent Pcc and receipt of medical together. Where do you plan to do the medical?


In hyderabad. Hopefully by early next week.


----------



## MaSS21

Oshividhu said:


> What is the AHC doing. I don't understand how they are working. One of my acquaintances, who applied on 30 July, with half the docs, got her visa grant mail yesterday.
> 
> Her case was sent to SCO only 14 days ago. I mean what have we done wrong that we have to wait this long?????


How cum Oshi...! so far I was in an impression that incomplete docs while lodging visa would delay the processing. That is what the embassy was also repeating in their sites... Now you say that still you are waiting... hmmm...

No clue on how things are being processed... Hate to think about their process...


Regards
MaSS21


----------



## Oshividhu

MaSS21 said:


> How cum Oshi...! so far I was in an impression that incomplete docs while lodging visa would delay the processing. That is what the embassy was also repeating in their sites... Now you say that still you are waiting... hmmm...
> 
> No clue on how things are being processed... Hate to think about their process...
> 
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


I know!!!! I can't make any meaning of it. Either she is lying to me about her documents in her application ( which she can, by the way) or the ahc's process is just freaking random. 

According to heat she told me, vfs asked her to change her name and residential address in her passport. So he had to get a new one made, which she submitted after her main application. 

And some papers she submitted on 25 jan, after which her file was sent to SCO on 29-30 jan, and last evening she got grant email and a phone call from her co.


----------



## patelgg

MaSS21 said:


> How cum Oshi...! so far I was in an impression that incomplete docs while lodging visa would delay the processing. That is what the embassy was also repeating in their sites... Now you say that still you are waiting... hmmm...
> 
> No clue on how things are being processed... Hate to think about their process...
> 
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


honestly now i stop thinking anything now.

just leave all on god and AHC people.


----------



## Oshividhu

UK19 said:


> In hyderabad. Hopefully by early next week.


Ok so send Pcc, form 80 and receipt if medical together next week


----------



## vivv5

Oshividhu said:


> I know!!!! I can't make any meaning of it. Either she is lying to me about her documents in her application ( which she can, by the way) or the ahc's process is just freaking random.
> 
> According to heat she told me, vfs asked her to change her name and residential address in her passport. So he had to get a new one made, which she submitted after her main application.
> 
> And some papers she submitted on 25 jan, after which her file was sent to SCO on 29-30 jan, and last evening she got grant email and a phone call from her co.


Well its a lie obviously because a co never calls the receipient after the grant letter is sent.  She might be boasting. Just be happy for her hehehe!


----------



## vivv5

The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again. 

Sigh 
sometimes i wonder if i really enter the wrong info!


----------



## jichupacha

Hi friends....

Today my case officer called me up ,responding to the mail I sent him regarding medical clearance . 

Problem with my case was ,asked to repeat my x ray ,since it was not clear.It will be 2months tomarrow and 4months since my first medical.Totally disappointed ....and yet medical not yet cleared....

Co told me ,not to worry they are very active regarding my case but waiting for medical clearance.He did mail to Gh and waiting for a response and himself not aware ,how long it might take because of heavy backlog at Gh.He informed me ,he will let me know the status of my case if he gets any information.

Don't know when will I get my clearance ...totally disheartened ....and helpless ..

Hoping to get a good news soon.....

All the best for everyone ..I know how hard this waiting is!!!!!


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.
> 
> Sigh
> sometimes i wonder if i really enter the wrong info!


Viv,

Have u heard of the saying a watched pot never boils. Let's not check our ato status for 2 days, it will ruin valentines anyway. Let's check it on 15 directly now, and maybe some miracle might happen.

Btw, this will be a test of our will power too. Let's see if we can stop ourselves from choking ato again and again and again.


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Well its a lie obviously because a co never calls the receipient after the grant letter is sent.  She might be boasting. Just be happy for her hehehe!


Well the grant part is not a lie, since she has booked her tickets for next week.

The dol part cud be a lie, she told me 30 July and her hubby told my hubby 30 June. So I don't know her real dol.


----------



## MaSS21

jichupacha said:


> Hi friends....
> 
> Today my case officer called me up ,responding to the mail I sent him regarding medical clearance .
> 
> Problem with my case was ,asked to repeat my x ray ,since it was not clear.It will be 2months tomarrow and 4months since my first medical.Totally disappointed ....and yet medical not yet cleared....
> 
> Co told me ,not to worry they are very active regarding my case but waiting for medical clearance.He did mail to Gh and waiting for a response and himself not aware ,how long it might take because of heavy backlog at Gh.He informed me ,he will let me know the status of my case if he gets any information.
> 
> Don't know when will I get my clearance ...totally disheartened ....and helpless ..
> 
> Hoping to get a good news soon.....
> 
> All the best for everyone ..I know how hard this waiting is!!!!!



Hello Jichupacha...

first of all..really bad luck mate..  you did your part perfectly but now got affected just bcz of the blunder by hospital ppl... really helpless situation... I really pray that as soon as you do your medicals now you get your visa in few days...

such irresponsible ppl around us...and ppl like you are getting affected unnecessarily... 

one more thing... I couldnt find your detail in SS... not sure what happened... sumhw managed to view ur old posts and added your details... 

My best wishes for you mate!!!

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## vivv5

Yea, I guess you are right. 15th is our anniversary, so guess will check it on 16th itself .. i have decided to keep busy in the day time else its very difficult to kill time and not think about the visa. The weather is nice so its helps. how are you coping?






Oshividhu said:


> Viv,
> 
> Have u heard of the saying a watched pot never boils. Let's not check our ato status for 2 days, it will ruin valentines anyway. Let's check it on 15 directly now, and maybe some miracle might happen.
> 
> Btw, this will be a test of our will power too. Let's see if we can stop ourselves from choking ato again and again and again.


----------



## vivv5

Well not the grant letter, but the call from co. i don't think they r interested to call 100s of people personally n telling them that their visa is granted. that part. 




Oshividhu said:


> Well the grant part is not a lie, since she has booked her tickets for next week.
> 
> The dol part cud be a lie, she told me 30 July and her hubby told my hubby 30 June. So I don't know her real dol.


----------



## MaSS21

vivv5 said:


> Well not the grant letter, but the call from co. i don't think they r interested to call 100s of people personally n telling them that their visa is granted. that part.


Oshi & Viv... forget abt that case mates... You guys were already helpless with your situation & waiting... Now dont get confused with some info which is not clear & seem to be false... It will again spoil your mood... 

Never bother... Your case is not a complicated one and you guys did your part properly... to be frank even I'm so curious to update ur visa grant details in SS...as you guys are so expressive in this forum...Its a honest wish & prayers from me... You guys will soon hear good news ray2:

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## vivv5

Thanks Mass21. We were just being women talking about that case.. hehe.. its fun too.


----------



## jichupacha

MaSS21 said:


> Hello Jichupacha...
> 
> first of all..really bad luck mate..  you did your part perfectly but now got affected just bcz of the blunder by hospital ppl... really helpless situation... I really pray that as soon as you do your medicals now you get your visa in few days...
> 
> such irresponsible ppl around us...and ppl like you are getting affected unnecessarily...
> 
> one more thing... I couldnt find your detail in SS... not sure what happened... sumhw managed to view ur old posts and added your details...
> 
> My best wishes for you mate!!!
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


Hi
Thank you for your concern..... Friend

Dol:28/6/2012
Co assigned :4/9/2012
Pcc and medicals:25/9/2012
Second medical requested on:10/12/2012
Medical repeat done on:14/12/2012.

Yet waiting...


----------



## Oshividhu

MaSS21 said:


> Oshi & Viv... forget abt that case mates... You guys were already helpless with your situation & waiting... Now dont get confused with some info which is not clear & seem to be false... It will again spoil your mood...
> 
> Never bother... Your case is not a complicated one and you guys did your part properly... to be frank even I'm so curious to update ur visa grant details in SS...as you guys are so expressive in this forum...Its a honest wish & prayers from me... You guys will soon hear good news ray2:
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


Thanks Mass21. The issue is exactly that. Even after doing everything right and no complications, we are still waiting. 

But yes, as Viv said, we are just being women, hehe. 

Thanks for your wishes, this week has been extremely difficult because of valentines. When we applied 7 months ago, we knew it would take time, and we wud miss our dating anniv(7 jan) but we were thankful that at least we will be able to spend valentine together, which as you can see isn't happening now, so I m really in a bad place.

Hope it comes soon now.


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Yea, I guess you are right. 15th is our anniversary, so guess will check it on 16th itself .. i have decided to keep busy in the day time else its very difficult to kill time and not think about the visa. The weather is nice so its helps. how are you coping?


I don't know how to keep busy that is the problem. I am in an unknown city, so no friends, no relatives nothing. All I can do is cook, watch tv and read.

The days still pass, but what about night. Its anyway diff to sleep without him, but I don't know what happened, I haven't been able to sleep at all this week. I cry all night, and I finally fall asleep at5-6 in the morning, but have to get up at 7 coz I am wid inlaws, 

Hope this horrible wait ends soon.


----------



## lonelyf90

Oshividhu said:


> Well the grant part is not a lie, since she has booked her tickets for next week.
> 
> The dol part cud be a lie, she told me 30 July and her hubby told my hubby 30 June. So I don't know her real dol.


oshividhu,
I really dont know was it because ive been comin across your name in the forum and am obsessed with this forum, I had a dream yesterday that your visa was granted....and I was wonderin in the dream what happened to viv5!!
dude....I am gettin too much f visa grant dreams


----------



## Oshividhu

lonelyf90 said:


> oshividhu,
> I really dont know was it because ive been comin across your name in the forum and am obsessed with this forum, I had a dream yesterday that your visa was granted....and I was wonderin in the dream what happened to viv5!!
> dude....I am gettin too much f visa grant dreams


Whoop... You are addicted man. Wish your dream comes true, if not mine. Hehe


----------



## vivv5

I know it sounds crazy but i've had similar dreams. One of them was so freaky that I was depressed the whole day. I woke up around 5 AM in the morning from a dream that one of our column mate got the visa and I also saw that the AHC rejected my visa lol. When I woke up I checked this forum right away and to my fright that person had just updated the status that her/his TFN was updated! Damn! It was such a depressing day for me because the whole day I was frightened that AHC will reject my visa today! Lol. But I get it now, its the forum and the visa spreadsheet and the fears we have... I guess it should all get okay at the end 




lonelyf90 said:


> oshividhu,
> I really dont know was it because ive been comin across your name in the forum and am obsessed with this forum, I had a dream yesterday that your visa was granted....and I was wonderin in the dream what happened to viv5!!
> dude....I am gettin too much f visa grant dreams


----------



## vivv5

And Oshi, I totally understand your position. Its hard I know plus it sucks not having company around. Even though I live in the same town as I was before marriage, there's not much to do for me either. Plus the first trimester of pregnancy makes me feel queasy and sick all day. But I still find courage to sit in the sun or go out for a while just to get a change. If you love reading, I should recommend you a book you could order on flipkart, its called Siddhartha by Herman Hesse.. it will prolly help you to get through.. oh and also I finished watching season 1 Gummy Bears on Youtube and now I am on to season 2. Something which keeps you entertained and relaxes as well...  hope this would help you too! Hang in there... Not long to go now.


----------



## vun_ti

Hi All,

I have a good news today. 

Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.

Couldn't believe, I've checked again and again and browser and browser....its updated.. can't believe..

so happy to see the ATO updates..


----------



## zion180

vun_ti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a good news today.
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Couldn't believe, I've checked again and again and browser and browser....its updated.. can't believe..
> 
> so happy to see the ATO updates..


Congrats mate good news to hear we have same case officer .


----------



## vun_ti

Thank you..

Hope you and all other forum members will get visa soon....

Good luck 




zion180 said:


> Congrats mate good news to hear we have same case officer .


----------



## Guest

vun_ti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a good news today.
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Couldn't believe, I've checked again and again and browser and browser....its updated.. can't believe..
> 
> so happy to see the ATO updates..


Awesome!!! Finally .. Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## vun_ti

Thank you Aps1777.

Wish you will get your visa soon...



Aps1777 said:


> Awesome!!! Finally .. Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## pratyush

Hi All,

I have been following this forum for a couple of weeks and should say thanks a lot to u guys for sharing your experiences..because it kept my and many others HOPES and Expectations alive 

We had applied Partner visa (309) and the details are:

DOL: 26th Sept 2012
place: VFS Hyderabad
CO Assigned Date: 4th Dec 2012
CO Code: 10
Documents requested: NONE
Forwarded to final Decision: 11th Dec 2012 (Same as Vun_ti)

Medicals and PCC submitted along with the applications as they were completed as requested by my CO for my PR

CO had called my wife on 4th Dec and said she might ask us for Form 80 and she will let us know the details in email. But she mailed 10 mins later saying "no documents required" and it was forwarded to Final Decision. 

We emailed CO in early Jan 2013 and she replied in 10mins saying it was still in queue for decision and will let us know when it moves up. (She dint reveal the date of forward to final decision ..etc)

We called AHC at the end of Jan 2013 just for an update...the operator said that the file was forwarded to final decision on 11th Decision and SCO will contact when it moves up the queue. 

We called them again 2 days back and the we got the common answer that all of us were getting in the past couple of weeks...
" standard processing time of 12 months..etc.."

the worst part was..
when we said " we submitted a complete application..the CO did not ask for any documents, thats why our case was submitted for final decision sooner when compared to other applications.. the operator was so dumb to reply.. even though your application is complete you still have to wait for the complete 7 months as that is the standard processing time.. " she simply contradicted the info on the AHC website.. which says complete applications are most likely to be processed earlier.

I was really happy and excited to see Vun_ti's post about ATO update and checked immediately but no luck as of now...

any way hope to hear some good news soon.. and all the best for all of u and hope you get good news as soon as possible..

cheers,

Pratyush


----------



## 309/100

Site under maintenance 


The tax file number (TFN) application you have attempted to access is temporarily unavailable. We apologise for any inconvenience. 

As the online application is the fastest way to apply for a TFN, we recommend that you try to access the form again tomorrow. However, if you prefer, you can download and complete a copy of the TFN application form in PDF format and mail it back to the address provided on the form.

You will need Adobe Acrobat Reader to view the PDF. A free copy of Adobe Reader can be downloaded from the Adobe web site.

Thank you. We apologise again for any inconvenience this may have caused.


----------



## Guest

pratyush said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this forum for a couple of weeks and should say thanks a lot to u guys for sharing your experiences..because it kept my and many others HOPES and Expectations alive
> 
> We had applied Partner visa (309) and the details are:
> 
> DOL: 26th Sept 2012
> place: VFS Hyderabad
> CO Assigned Date: 4th Dec 2012
> CO Code: 10
> Documents requested: NONE
> Forwarded to final Decision: 11th Dec 2012 (Same as Vun_ti)
> 
> Medicals and PCC submitted along with the applications as they were completed as requested by my CO for my PR
> 
> CO had called my wife on 4th Dec and said she might ask us for Form 80 and she will let us know the details in email. But she mailed 10 mins later saying "no documents required" and it was forwarded to Final Decision.
> 
> We emailed CO in early Jan 2013 and she replied in 10mins saying it was still in queue for decision and will let us know when it moves up. (She dint reveal the date of forward to final decision ..etc)
> 
> We called AHC at the end of Jan 2013 just for an update...the operator said that the file was forwarded to final decision on 11th Decision and SCO will contact when it moves up the queue.
> 
> We called them again 2 days back and the we got the common answer that all of us were getting in the past couple of weeks...
> " standard processing time of 12 months..etc.."
> 
> the worst part was..
> when we said " we submitted a complete application..the CO did not ask for any documents, thats why our case was submitted for final decision sooner when compared to other applications.. the operator was so dumb to reply.. even though your application is complete you still have to wait for the complete 7 months as that is the standard processing time.. " she simply contradicted the info on the AHC website.. which says complete applications are most likely to be processed earlier.
> 
> I was really happy and excited to see Vun_ti's post about ATO update and checked immediately but no luck as of now...
> 
> any way hope to hear some good news soon.. and all the best for all of u and hope you get good news as soon as possible..
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Pratyush


 Hey pratyush,

Congratulations on the application. You guys did a fantastic job by getting everything in one go. Infact I am a August applicant and I got sco assigned only on 22 dec. so kudos to that... supposedly AHC processes the applications according to the date of lodgement. 
We have June and July applicant who are still awaiting their visas. So I guess it's going to be a month or two for us. But on the bright side when sep applications are processed I am pretty sure you are going to be the first one to get it... Cheers
__________________
Link To SS - http://goo.gl/M05HJ


----------



## MaSS21

vun_ti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a good news today.
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Couldn't believe, I've checked again and again and browser and browser....its updated.. can't believe..
> 
> so happy to see the ATO updates..


excellent..!! hearty congrats Vun_ti... 

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## vun_ti

Thanks MaSS21 !!




MaSS21 said:


> excellent..!! hearty congrats Vun_ti...
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


----------



## Oshividhu

vun_ti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a good news today.
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Couldn't believe, I've checked again and again and browser and browser....its updated.. can't believe..
> 
> so happy to see the ATO updates..


Congrats!!! And happy reunion


----------



## vun_ti

Thanks Oshividh!!




Oshividhu said:


> Congrats!!! And happy reunion


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Got grant email today )


----------



## Oshividhu

Can anyone tell me if weneed to fill form 80 for 676 visa too? 
And what about travel and medical insurance?


----------



## patelgg

vun_ti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a good news today.
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Couldn't believe, I've checked again and again and browser and browser....its updated.. can't believe..
> 
> so happy to see the ATO updates..


Congratulation u r the lucky before Valentine.

Happy reunion


----------



## SydneySummons

vun_ti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a good news today.
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Couldn't believe, I've checked again and again and browser and browser....its updated.. can't believe..
> 
> so happy to see the ATO updates..


yayyy!! Congratulations...it was only last week, that I checked the ss and was wondering what's happening with your visa...and messaged as well.....and you have your visa already!!!!:clap2:

Sooo happy for you!! happy re-union!!

Cheers,
S


----------



## vivv5

Congrats Vunti! Happy Reunion


----------



## UK19

vun_ti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a good news today.
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Couldn't believe, I've checked again and again and browser and browser....its updated.. can't believe..
> 
> so happy to see the ATO updates..


Congrats!! all the best


----------



## vivv5

Oshi I really wish you and I get the visa soon


----------



## pratyush

Hey Aps1777,

Thanks for your reply and the info..

We never know the pattern of processing of AHC ... especially considering applicants like Rinz (Reena).. whose DOL is August and was granted visa in Jan.

Any way I guess the only best thing we can do now is Hope and Pray.. 

All the best of u guys..hope to hear some thing good..soon

- Pratyush


----------



## Guest

pratyush said:


> Hey Aps1777,
> 
> Thanks for your reply and the info..
> 
> We never know the pattern of processing of AHC ... especially considering applicants like Rinz (Reena).. whose DOL is August and was granted visa in Jan.
> 
> Any way I guess the only best thing we can do now is Hope and Pray..
> 
> All the best of u guys..hope to hear some thing good..soon
> 
> - Pratyush


So true... Every time I see that one blue line over all the yellow ones , I go gessshhh wonder what rinz did to get it so soon... maybe she submitted everything in one go like you did... .. Anyway all the best and Hope you guys get the visa grant soon.


----------



## vun_ti

Yes I know, that was monday. I wrote an email to email to my CO asking if she could do anything to speed up the decision. She replied saying 12 months mantra but meanwhile it seems like she pushed my file further and got a good news today.

I hope all other forum members including yourself will get visa soon...





SydneySummons said:


> yayyy!! Congratulations...it was only last week, that I checked the ss and was wondering what's happening with your visa...and messaged as well.....and you have your visa already!!!!:clap2:
> 
> Sooo happy for you!! happy re-union!!
> 
> Cheers,
> S


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Oshi I really wish you and I get the visa soon


I wish and hope so too. 

In July, Just 3 of us are left, who are active, you me and 3ven


----------



## vivv5

Be positive Oshi, I guess we should get it next week. I am very sure of that. They will not put a backlog of July applicants in March. Usually they clear most of the applications by the end of a month, so i am very hopeful this month's end or before will be our time.


----------



## UK19

what did everyone put for the question that asks for any national identity number?Form 47sp and form 80 asked for it. We left it blank in the 47sp. Now when we are filling form 80 the questions is again asked. My wife has a PAN number and also a registration number on her birth certificate. Should I put these in or just leave it blank?


----------



## Oshividhu

UK19 said:


> what did everyone put for the question that asks for any national identity number?Form 47sp and form 80 asked for it. We left it blank in the 47sp. Now when we are filling form 80 the questions is again asked. My wife has a PAN number and also a registration number on her birth certificate. Should I put these in or just leave it blank?


Left it blank, but attached copies of pan as well as aadhar card


----------



## 3ven

vun_ti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a good news today.
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Couldn't believe, I've checked again and again and browser and browser....its updated.. can't believe..
> so happy to see the ATO updates..


Congrats vun_ti :clap2:
is your spouse pr or citizen?


----------



## vun_ti

Thanks 3ven!!

He is PR...thanks



3ven said:


> Congrats vun_ti :clap2:
> is your spouse pr or citizen?


----------



## vun_ti

Thanks 3ven..!!

He is PR..thanks



3ven said:


> Congrats vun_ti :clap2:
> is your spouse pr or citizen?


----------



## vivv5

Oshividhu i sent you a PM, did you get it?


----------



## jagha86

vun_ti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a good news today.
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Couldn't believe, I've checked again and again and browser and browser....its updated.. can't believe..
> 
> so happy to see the ATO updates..


Congrats dear.. Happy for u guys..


----------



## jagha86

GurdeepStacey said:


> Got grant email today )


All the best guys..


----------



## jagha86

1 year, 1 month & 23 days (420 days) since I applied my visa.. Still waiting.. Last month co called me & promised me that they will make a final decision before the end of January itself.. Now 2 weeks gone in February.. Still waiting for my result guys.. This s second Valentine day for me to stay alone in my home without my wife...   hope to get my visa soon mates.. ray: ray: all the best for every1 too..


----------



## termin8r

Happy Valentines day to all.


----------



## tejiverma

jagha86 said:


> 1 year, 1 month & 23 days (420 days) since I applied my visa.. Still waiting.. Last month co called me & promised me that they will make a final decision before the end of January itself.. Now 2 weeks gone in February.. Still waiting for my result guys.. This s second Valentine day for me to stay alone in my home without my wife...   hope to get my visa soon mates.. ray: ray: all the best for every1 too..


Jesus Crisis Jagah86,
That is ridiculas. It has cross the Globle Processing Time limit as well, You know you can make a complaint against the department itself, and i recon you should and trust me it won't even impact ur decision as well, you can write to [email protected] people as well I am quite positive they will act on quickly. becoz thats their job.

Anyways wish you loads of luck, and 'll pray that u get ur visa this week

chin up 
cheers


----------



## Spousevisa

Aps1777 said:


> Hey pratyush,
> 
> Congratulations on the application. You guys did a fantastic job by getting everything in one go. Infact I am a August applicant and I got sco assigned only on 22 dec. so kudos to that... supposedly AHC processes the applications according to the date of lodgement.
> We have June and July applicant who are still awaiting their visas. So I guess it's going to be a month or two for us. But on the bright side when sep applications are processed I am pretty sure you are going to be the first one to get it... Cheers
> __________________
> Link To SS - http://goo.gl/M05HJ


Hi Pratyush.. What medicals did you'll submit. can you please help me?


----------



## Oshividhu

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Pratyush.. What medicals did you'll submit. can you please help me?


Just go to designated medical centre, and they will do everything

There is a x ray, blood test, urine test, and medical check up.


----------



## Oshividhu

Hey mass

Many people on the spreadsheet have gone missing. Why don't we give a different color to people who we know are active, so that we know and can assess how many people are waiting.


----------



## Spousevisa

Oshividhu said:


> Just go to designated medical centre, and they will do everything
> 
> There is a x ray, blood test, urine test, and medical check up.


thanks.. and can we get our medicals done before they allot a Co to us..

My DOL is 23rd Jan 13 and i have not got a CO yet.. Also during my visa lodgement, I submitted everything except the PCC and Medicals...
So if i have to do it before they ask for.. where can i get it done from.. can anyone of you suggest me these medical centers please?


----------



## termin8r

Spousevisa said:


> thanks.. and can we get our medicals done before they allot a Co to us..
> 
> My DOL is 23rd Jan 13 and i have not got a CO yet.. Also during my visa lodgement, I submitted everything except the PCC and Medicals...
> So if i have to do it before they ask for.. where can i get it done from.. can anyone of you suggest me these medical centers please?


Its better to do it after your CO asks you to. 
Your Co will give you a HAP ID which will be used by the testing center to directly send the report to your CO. It will save you the trouble to send it by courier or any means.


----------



## Oshividhu

Spousevisa said:


> thanks.. and can we get our medicals done before they allot a Co to us..
> 
> My DOL is 23rd Jan 13 and i have not got a CO yet.. Also during my visa lodgement, I submitted everything except the PCC and Medicals...
> So if i have to do it before they ask for.. where can i get it done from.. can anyone of you suggest me these medical centers please?


Unfortunately you can't. As termi8r said, you need HAPid


----------



## UK19

normally how long does a CO take to reply to our emails?


----------



## pratyush

UK19 said:


> normally how long does a CO take to reply to our emails?


Hi UK19,

That's difficult to say.. It depends on individual CO.. 
I mailed my CO once and she replied within 10mins ( I mailed in the morning around 8.30am)


----------



## UK19

pratyush said:


> Hi UK19,
> 
> That's difficult to say.. It depends on individual CO..
> I mailed my CO once and she replied within 10mins ( I mailed in the morning around 8.30am)


We emailed her in the evening yesterday.


----------



## vun_ti

*Visa grant email*

Hi All,

I've received the visa grant email today.

Visa grant date 12/2/2013

Now preparing for my departure to sydney ...

Really excited...all the best to you all and all....


Cheers...


----------



## jichupacha

vun_ti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've received the visa grant email today.
> 
> Visa grant date 12/2/2013
> 
> Now preparing for my departure to sydney ...
> 
> Really excited...all the best to you all and all....
> 
> Cheers...


Congrats...happy journey.....


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Flying to Perth, Australia tomorrow..  lane:


----------



## jichupacha

GurdeepStacey said:


> Flying to Perth, Australia tomorrow..  lane:


Hi GurdeepStacey,

Congrats...happy journey.....


----------



## vivv5

Happy Valentine's day people! Spread the love


----------



## rajat_1

Its been more then 5 months and the file is still with the CO
don,t quite understand whats going on


----------



## inh7rock

Anybody in this forum coming over to Adelaide???vb


----------



## MaSS21

rajat_1 said:


> Its been more then 5 months and the file is still with the CO
> don,t quite understand whats going on


Did you try calling them rajat_1 ?? few members in our forum had earlier mentioned that SCO assign date is not usually informed by CO...Its only when you call them they inform you... try that if you haven't so far..

Best wishes !!!

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## soumya1712

hey all... 
I've been following this thread for some time now and just one question pops up every time..... I've not seen many people apply for the 676 visa while waiting for their 309 visa... why is that? wouldn't that mean being with your partner while waiting for the 309 visa which is pretty great? or are there any disadvantages n drawbacks? 
we mailed our CO a few days back and he said applying for a 676 visa would not hamper the processing of this visa.... and I'm applying for it on Monday.. !


----------



## missushona

*re: 676*

Thats true.. my wife did the same and now she is with me.. for the next three months and its really fun, all guys and girls out here I think its really worth to apply 676 (Tourist Visa) and it does not affect your 309 visa processing. Infact our CO emailed about medicals to be done in australia and post the sealed hard copy and we have couriered it and file is still under process. Guys and Girls think about 676...
Good luck 



soumya1712 said:


> hey all...
> I've been following this thread for some time now and just one question pops up every time..... I've not seen many people apply for the 676 visa while waiting for their 309 visa... why is that? wouldn't that mean being with your partner while waiting for the 309 visa which is pretty great? or are there any disadvantages n drawbacks?
> we mailed our CO a few days back and he said applying for a 676 visa would not hamper the processing of this visa.... and I'm applying for it on Monday.. !


----------



## tejiverma

is there any active member for May or before May DOL?


----------



## Dev_asm

Just a quick update.
After lodging my wife's partner visa I applied for a tourist visa for her on 5/2/2013 and it got granted on 8/2/2013. She is coming here on 20/3/2013. So by the time she is here her case officer should have been alloted. So as per my calculation when she goes back on June 20 she just have to be away for a month and she will get her visa. 

admin please update the spreadsheet.


----------



## MaSS21

Dev_asm said:


> Just a quick update.
> After lodging my wife's partner visa I applied for a tourist visa for her on 5/2/2013 and it got granted on 8/2/2013. She is coming here on 20/3/2013. So by the time she is here her case officer should have been alloted. So as per my calculation when she goes back on June 20 she just have to be away for a month and she will get her visa.
> 
> admin please update the spreadsheet.


That's a v.quick one Dev_asm  :clap2: TV in just 3 days...
I was waiting till now just bcz of PCC and Medicals Which is all acknowledged this week... Next week I'm planning to apply for TV... 
How long did your wife apply for TV ?

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## Oshividhu

tejiverma said:


> is there any active member for May or before May DOL?


Only jagha and gurdeepstacey, as far as I know


----------



## rajat_1

MaSS21 said:


> Did you try calling them rajat_1 ?? few members in our forum had earlier mentioned that SCO assign date is not usually informed by CO...Its only when you call them they inform you... try that if you haven't so far..
> 
> Best wishes !!!
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


I did call them, ....... The file is still with CO.


----------



## Dev_asm

MaSS21 said:


> That's a v.quick one Dev_asm  :clap2: TV in just 3 days...
> I was waiting till now just bcz of PCC and Medicals Which is all acknowledged this week... Next week I'm planning to apply for TV...
> How long did your wife apply for TV ?
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


Hi MaSS21, 
My wife sent her file from VFS office at Ahmedabad on 4th Feb and New Delhi received on 5th Feb. So in 3 days they granted her visa. Actually she has already been here once last year so I guess they did not have to verify any other details. I applied for 6 months of tourist visa but they just granted 3 months. Her case officer called me to let me know that it is their policy not to grant more than 3 months of TV when a partners visa is already lodged as that may affect the Partner visa processing.

I think you should get a TV in a week or so.


----------



## MaSS21

Dev_asm said:


> Hi MaSS21,
> My wife sent her file from VFS office at Ahmedabad on 4th Feb and New Delhi received on 5th Feb. So in 3 days they granted her visa. Actually she has already been here once last year so I guess they did not have to verify any other details. I applied for 6 months of tourist visa but they just granted 3 months. Her case officer called me to let me know that it is their policy not to grant more than 3 months of TV when a partners visa is already lodged as that may affect the Partner visa processing.
> 
> I think you should get a TV in a week or so.


Thanks for the info Dev_asm 

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## patelgg

hi Vun_ti congratulation for visa grant.
i wasnt active yesterday.
Tejivarma i m june applicant.
this week one visa grant only i m hoping more anyway one gives me hope to get my visa this month.
Good luck friends


----------



## UK19

i was trying to call the embassy in delhi to get in touch with my CO as she hasnt replied to one of my email for two days. Can someone confirm that this is the correct number: 91 (11) 41221000.

I then chose option 2. Then a voice msg comes up. Will an operator ever answer??


----------



## Oshividhu

UK19 said:


> i was trying to call the embassy in delhi to get in touch with my CO as she hasnt replied to one of my email for two days. Can someone confirm that this is the correct number: 91 (11) 41221000.
> 
> I then chose option 2. Then a voice msg comes up. Will an operator ever answer??


The no is right. But choose option 1 and then 2. I know it's for other visas, but for partner visa option, operator doesn't answer.

Hope that helps


----------



## UK19

Oshividhu said:


> The no is right. But choose option 1 and then 2. I know it's for other visas, but for partner visa option, operator doesn't answer.
> 
> Hope that helps


Thank you. 

By the way would you know what this means. This was received to us in the CO email: 
"You will need to contact an appointed panel doctor or radiologist of your choice in order to undergo the health assessment(s) that appear against your name on the enclosed Request Checklist."

What is the request checklist? any idea? We have already made an appointment with a panel dr, but no idea what the enclosed request checklist meant?


----------



## Oshividhu

UK19 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> By the way would you know what this means. This was received to us in the CO email:
> "You will need to contact an appointed panel doctor or radiologist of your choice in order to undergo the health assessment(s) that appear against your name on the enclosed Request Checklist."
> 
> What is the request checklist? any idea? We have already made an appointment with a panel dr, but no idea what the enclosed request checklist meant?


Have they sent you a letter? My email had an attachment where it was mentioned what tests had to be done, you have to print this attachment, since it has your hap Id too and take it to the doctor.


----------



## UK19

Oshividhu said:


> Have they sent you a letter? My email had an attachment where it was mentioned what tests had to be done, you have to print this attachment, since it has your hap Id too and take it to the doctor.


yes the co sent a mail. But only one attachement which was a jpg format and it was blank. Should i call up the co?

the letter had the hap id thats all but nothing enclosed in the attachment


----------



## UK19

just spoke with the operator in AHC. She said there is no attachment in the email. I only need the HAP ID and form 26 and 160


----------



## tejiverma

Oshividhu said:


> Only jagha and gurdeepstacey, as far as I know


I think grudeepstacey already get his visa grant, only jagha and me waiting  and yes ofcouse Patalgg as well


----------



## tejiverma

patelgg said:


> hi Vun_ti congratulation for visa grant.
> i wasnt active yesterday.
> Tejivarma i m june applicant.
> this week one visa grant only i m hoping more anyway one gives me hope to get my visa this month.
> Good luck friends



I am May applicant Patelgg


----------



## zion180

ATo website is working again .but no luck


----------



## patelgg

ATO working but i havent got luck as well guys


----------



## jagha86

Hi guys... Guess what..? My visa has been approved... My agent got grant letter today.. I called immigration.. They said that my visa has been approved by 13th itself.. My SCO name was Arunthathi nagendran.. Thank u so much for UR support guys.. U people know how I feel.. Am outside of my town.. Ill come home by 8pm & will let u know in details guys.. Again thank u so much for UR support guys.. All the best to every1.. Ill come back to u guys


----------



## termin8r

jagha86 said:


> Hi guys... Guess what..? My visa has been approved... My agent got grant letter today.. I called immigration.. They said that my visa has been approved by 13th itself.. My SCO name was Arunthathi nagendran.. Thank u so much for UR support guys.. U people know how I feel.. Am outside of my town.. Ill come home by 8pm & will let u know in details guys.. Again thank u so much for UR support guys.. All the best to every1.. Ill come back to u guys


Congratulations jagha86
lane:


----------



## patelgg

if 90 days theory true then tejivarma we still have to wait 26 days.
honestly friends i am scared with gurdeepstacy, Jagha, satishmelbourne and lonelyovercease.
They still waiting visa what gonna happen to me?


----------



## patelgg

termin8r said:


> Congratulations jagha86
> lane:


Congratulation jagha long time i am so happy for u very very very happy for u dear


----------



## zion180

jagha86 said:


> Hi guys... Guess what..? My visa has been approved... My agent got grant letter today.. I called immigration.. They said that my visa has been approved by 13th itself.. My SCO name was Arunthathi nagendran.. Thank u so much for UR support guys.. U people know how I feel.. Am outside of my town.. Ill come home by 8pm & will let u know in details guys.. Again thank u so much for UR support guys.. All the best to every1.. Ill come back to u guys


Congrats this is good news am so happy for u.


----------



## kv09

jagha86 said:


> Hi guys... Guess what..? My visa has been approved... My agent got grant letter today.. I called immigration.. They said that my visa has been approved by 13th itself.. My SCO name was Arunthathi nagendran.. Thank u so much for UR support guys.. U people know how I feel.. Am outside of my town.. Ill come home by 8pm & will let u know in details guys.. Again thank u so much for UR support guys.. All the best to every1.. Ill come back to u guys


Thanx to God..jagah u got d visa..really m so happy for u....really u waited so long..but now it's gone..b happy...God bless u n ur better half...


----------



## tejiverma

jagha86 said:


> Hi guys... Guess what..? My visa has been approved... My agent got grant letter today.. I called immigration.. They said that my visa has been approved by 13th itself.. My SCO name was Arunthathi nagendran.. Thank u so much for UR support guys.. U people know how I feel.. Am outside of my town.. Ill come home by 8pm & will let u know in details guys.. Again thank u so much for UR support guys.. All the best to every1.. Ill come back to u guys


heaps congrats Jagha, i told you na, happy for you


----------



## jagha86

*Visa Granted*

_*Dol-->23-12-2011 chennai vfs
police verification-->submitted
co assigned-->14th june 2012
medicals finished-->8th july
add documents submitted-->27th june
Sent to SCO--> 1st feb
Visa grant letter--> 15th feb :clap2: :clap2:
Actually Grant date--> 13th feb*_ :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## GurdeepStacey

jagha86 said:


> Hi guys... Guess what..? My visa has been approved... My agent got grant letter today.. I called immigration.. They said that my visa has been approved by 13th itself.. My SCO name was Arunthathi nagendran.. Thank u so much for UR support guys.. U people know how I feel.. Am outside of my town.. Ill come home by 8pm & will let u know in details guys.. Again thank u so much for UR support guys.. All the best to every1.. Ill come back to u guys


Oh that's great, I'm so happy for you, I'm flying tonight  where bouts u flying to?lane::clap2:


----------



## Spousevisa

missushona said:


> Thats true.. my wife did the same and now she is with me.. for the next three months and its really fun, all guys and girls out here I think its really worth to apply 676 (Tourist Visa) and it does not affect your 309 visa processing. Infact our CO emailed about medicals to be done in australia and post the sealed hard copy and we have couriered it and file is still under process. Guys and Girls think about 676...
> Good luck


Hi Missushona.. I have also applied for 309 and now i wish to apply for a tourist visa.. i am applying the form 48R.. its the same one right or what is the difference between 676 and form 48r.. also can you please tell me how long did it take for your wife's tourist visa..


----------



## satishmelbourne

Hi guys another good news for the week. I saw jagga post granting visa and called AHC as we both have same co, PREETHI ARORA. the operator said our visa is just approved and will get grant letter early next week. I couldnt beleive and checked ATO website and its already updated. Cant wait to see my wife. I pray for everyone to get visa soon.Thx for all forum members.


----------



## jichupacha

jagha86 said:


> Hi guys... Guess what..? My visa has been approved... My agent got grant letter today.. I called immigration.. They said that my visa has been approved by 13th itself.. My SCO name was Arunthathi nagendran.. Thank u so much for UR support guys.. U people know how I feel.. Am outside of my town.. Ill come home by 8pm & will let u know in details guys.. Again thank u so much for UR support guys.. All the best to every1.. Ill come back to u guys


Congrats..really very happy to know this....

Happy reunion....happy journey....jagha86....


----------



## satishmelbourne

jagha86 said:


> Hi guys... Guess what..? My visa has been approved... My agent got grant letter today.. I called immigration.. They said that my visa has been approved by 13th itself.. My SCO name was Arunthathi nagendran.. Thank u so much for UR support guys.. U people know how I feel.. Am outside of my town.. Ill come home by 8pm & will let u know in details guys.. Again thank u so much for UR support guys.. All the best to every1.. Ill come back to u guys


 
congrats Jagga, we both got approved on same day. Finally there is an end to both of our long wait, although my wife was with me for 6mnths on TV. lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## jichupacha

satishmelbourne said:


> Hi guys another good news for the week. I saw jagga post granting visa and called AHC as we both have same co, PREETHI ARORA. the operator said our visa is just approved and will get grant letter early next week. I couldnt beleive and checked ATO website and its already updated. Cant wait to see my wife. I pray for everyone to get visa soon.Thx for all forum members.


Congrats ....Satishmelbhourne.....


----------



## termin8r

satishmelbourne said:


> Hi guys another good news for the week. I saw jagga post granting visa and called AHC as we both have same co, PREETHI ARORA. the operator said our visa is just approved and will get grant letter early next week. I couldnt beleive and checked ATO website and its already updated. Cant wait to see my wife. I pray for everyone to get visa soon.Thx for all forum members.


Congratulations satish


----------



## patelgg

satishmelbourne said:


> Hi guys another good news for the week. I saw jagga post granting visa and called AHC as we both have same co, PREETHI ARORA. the operator said our visa is just approved and will get grant letter early next week. I couldnt beleive and checked ATO website and its already updated. Cant wait to see my wife. I pray for everyone to get visa soon.Thx for all forum members.


great news i m so happy for ur visa my hope is flying.


----------



## MaSS21

jagha86 said:


> Hi guys... Guess what..? My visa has been approved... My agent got grant letter today.. I called immigration.. They said that my visa has been approved by 13th itself.. My SCO name was Arunthathi nagendran.. Thank u so much for UR support guys.. U people know how I feel.. Am outside of my town.. Ill come home by 8pm & will let u know in details guys.. Again thank u so much for UR support guys.. All the best to every1.. Ill come back to u guys


OMG...Finally Jagha.. It happened.... :clap2:
Hearty congrats for your re-union 
Enjoy your re-union Jagha arty:

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## MaSS21

satishmelbourne said:


> Hi guys another good news for the week. I saw jagga post granting visa and called AHC as we both have same co, PREETHI ARORA. the operator said our visa is just approved and will get grant letter early next week. I couldnt beleive and checked ATO website and its already updated. Cant wait to see my wife. I pray for everyone to get visa soon.Thx for all forum members.


Great !!! Congradulations !!!!:clap2:

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## Oshividhu

jagha86 said:


> Hi guys... Guess what..? My visa has been approved... My agent got grant letter today.. I called immigration.. They said that my visa has been approved by 13th itself.. My SCO name was Arunthathi nagendran.. Thank u so much for UR support guys.. U people know how I feel.. Am outside of my town.. Ill come home by 8pm & will let u know in details guys.. Again thank u so much for UR support guys.. All the best to every1.. Ill come back to u guys


Congrats man!!!! About time, so happy for you


----------



## satishmelbourne

Spouse visa Application lodged along with TV- 11/06/2012
TV approved for 6mnths-28/06/2012 
co allocated date-Aug 16
sco allocated date- 30 nov 2012
visa approved- 15th feb2013

A long wait of 8mnths and 4 days has finally ended. I couldnt understand reason for delay even I submitted all documents at one go, when most people got within 7 mnths. Anyhow Iam happy now. Cheers


----------



## satishmelbourne

patelgg said:


> great news i m so happy for ur visa my hope is flying.


Thankyou petelgg. Wish you get yours soon.


----------



## vivv5

Big congratulations to Jagha and SatishMelbourne! Yey! Happy Reunion.. hope everyone else waiting for too long would also get their visas soon  Best wishes.


----------



## satishmelbourne

vivv5 said:


> Big congratulations to Jagha and SatishMelbourne! Yey! Happy Reunion.. hope everyone else waiting for too long would also get their visas soon  Best wishes.


Thankyou vivv5, I pray for yours to get soon.


----------



## vivv5

Hey Thanks!
I had a chat with the AHC people and they told me my visa will be due in March and not February. Guess 8 months or 90 days is the new mantra now. But I am okay with it and breathe a sigh of relief as I won't spend Feb wishing and waiting and only 2 more weeks to go for March! I though hope its early march and not end 
Regards



satishmelbourne said:


> Thankyou vivv5, I pray for yours to get soon.


----------



## goelca

jagha86 said:


> _*Dol-->23-12-2011 chennai vfs
> police verification-->submitted
> co assigned-->14th june 2012
> medicals finished-->8th july
> add documents submitted-->27th june
> Sent to SCO--> 1st feb
> Visa grant letter--> 15th feb :clap2: :clap2:
> Actually Grant date--> 13th feb*_ :thumb: :thumb:


Hi Jagha...Heartily congratulations to u...great news


----------



## ayaan

jagha86 said:


> Hi guys... Guess what..? My visa has been approved... My agent got grant letter today.. I called immigration.. They said that my visa has been approved by 13th itself.. My SCO name was Arunthathi nagendran.. Thank u so much for UR support guys.. U people know how I feel.. Am outside of my town.. Ill come home by 8pm & will let u know in details guys.. Again thank u so much for UR support guys.. All the best to every1.. Ill come back to u guys


congrates jagha:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ayaan

GurdeepStacey said:


> Oh that's great, I'm so happy for you, I'm flying tonight  where bouts u flying to?lane::clap2:


lucky you ...will meet ur partner in just 15-20 hrs,happy journey


----------



## SydneySummons

jagha86 said:


> Hi guys... Guess what..? My visa has been approved... My agent got grant letter today.. I called immigration.. They said that my visa has been approved by 13th itself.. My SCO name was Arunthathi nagendran.. Thank u so much for UR support guys.. U people know how I feel.. Am outside of my town.. Ill come home by 8pm & will let u know in details guys.. Again thank u so much for UR support guys.. All the best to every1.. Ill come back to u guys


:clap2:
Oh wow!!! I just started clapping,myself at mi home, as soon as i read your post!! N everybody at mi home thot that I've been granted the visa!! Lol!! I was that excited about your visa grant!!! Such a great valentine news for your dear!!!

Really sooo sooo happy for you!!!! :thumb:

Congratulations Mate! lane:

Cheers,
S


----------



## SydneySummons

satishmelbourne said:


> Hi guys another good news for the week. I saw jagga post granting visa and called AHC as we both have same co, PREETHI ARORA. the operator said our visa is just approved and will get grant letter early next week. I couldnt beleive and checked ATO website and its already updated. Cant wait to see my wife. I pray for everyone to get visa soon.Thx for all forum members.


WHoa!! Congrats.....2 bingos at one go & much awaited ones!! :clap2: lane:

Cheers,
S


----------



## SydneySummons

HI Mass21,

Oshividhu's CO field has somehow been replaced by a date. Could you please alter it?

Also Vivv5,Oshividhu & Patelgg, you guys should be next...and hopefully you shouldn't have to wait till March. Fingers crossed.

Cheers,
S


----------



## jagha86

*Love u all GUys...*

:hug: :humble: *patelgg zion180 kv09 tejiverma GurdeepStacey satishmelbourne jichupacha MaSS21 Oshividhu vivv5 goelca ayaan SydneySummons* :hug: :hug: :clap2: :humble:

:tea: Thank u so much guys.. its ur support that brought me to this happy ending mates... i was excited like anything.. Actually i was in my uncles marriage.. when i came out & check my phone., i saw a miss call from my agent & i saw the message that my visa has been granted.. guys trust me.. I cant stop having tears in my eyes,... it was like a worlds lastest emotion that a human wil have < Tht is how i felt>.... Thank u so much guys... :clap2: :clap2:

Guys always remember a guy named Jag.. Be patient & be in forum... forum gives us more ideas & strength :tea: ....


----------



## jagha86

kv09 said:


> Thanx to God..jagah u got d visa..really m so happy for u....really u waited so long..but now it's gone..b happy...God bless u n ur better half...


Thank You so much mate.. was expecting ur wishes :clap2: tomo ill book my Tickets & will let u know when am moving guys...


----------



## jagha86

tejiverma said:


> heaps congrats Jagha, i told you na, happy for you


Thnk u dear.. :clap2:  :hug:


----------



## jagha86

GurdeepStacey said:


> Oh that's great, I'm so happy for you, I'm flying tonight  where bouts u flying to?lane::clap2:


Thnk u mate.. Ill be moving to Sydney mate... Gonna book my tickets tomo.. wil llet u know whats happening mate.. :clap2: :hug:


----------



## jagha86

satishmelbourne said:


> Hi guys another good news for the week. I saw jagga post granting visa and called AHC as we both have same co, PREETHI ARORA. the operator said our visa is just approved and will get grant letter early next week. I couldnt beleive and checked ATO website and its already updated. Cant wait to see my wife. I pray for everyone to get visa soon.Thx for all forum members.


Great mate..happy for ur visa.. Happy reunion :hug: :hug: ... when u gonna book ur tickets...?


----------



## jagha86

MaSS21 said:


> OMG...Finally Jagha.. It happened.... :clap2:
> Hearty congrats for your re-union
> Enjoy your re-union Jagha arty:
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


Thnk u so much mate... :hug: ... yep.. it was amazing how i feel now.. thnk u so much for ur support


----------



## jagha86

vivv5 said:


> Hey Thanks!
> I had a chat with the AHC people and they told me my visa will be due in March and not February. Guess 8 months or 90 days is the new mantra now. But I am okay with it and breathe a sigh of relief as I won't spend Feb wishing and waiting and only 2 more weeks to go for March! I though hope its early march and not end
> Regards


Hello mate.. thnk u for ur support to me.. i pray for u mate ray: ray2: u will get ur visa very soon mate.. am waiting with my wishes for u.. so be prepared.. thnk mate.. :hug: :hug: :clap2:


----------



## sind

Hi jagha86
congrats!!!!!happy reunion....happy that finally you got ur visa.....all the best!!!




QUOTE=jagha86;1056279]Hi guys... Guess what..? My visa has been approved... My agent got grant letter today.. I called immigration.. They said that my visa has been approved by 13th itself.. My SCO name was Arunthathi nagendran.. Thank u so much for UR support guys.. U people know how I feel.. Am outside of my town.. Ill come home by 8pm & will let u know in details guys.. Again thank u so much for UR support guys.. All the best to every1.. Ill come back to u guys[/QUOTE]


----------



## sind

jagha86 said:


> Hi guys... Guess what..? My visa has been approved... My agent got grant letter today.. I called immigration.. They said that my visa has been approved by 13th itself.. My SCO name was Arunthathi nagendran.. Thank u so much for UR support guys.. U people know how I feel.. Am outside of my town.. Ill come home by 8pm & will let u know in details guys.. Again thank u so much for UR support guys.. All the best to every1.. Ill come back to u guys




Hi jagha86
congrats......happy reunion!!!!happy that finally you got ur visa....all the best!!!!


----------



## GurdeepStacey

Hi I'm Gurdeeps wife and really happy to say I'm picking him up from he airport in 3 hours I come on here sometimes also, it's just a lot of people who are going through the same thing, and showing support to one another. <3 so happy today n can't wait


----------



## Oshividhu

SydneySummons said:


> HI Mass21,
> 
> Oshividhu's CO field has somehow been replaced by a date. Could you please alter it?
> 
> Also Vivv5,Oshividhu & Patelgg, you guys should be next...and hopefully you shouldn't have to wait till March. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Cheers,
> S


Thanks man, my co code is 4

And thanks for the wishes. Hopefully we get it soon.

Viv, if we get it in coming week, we should have a party!!!


----------



## Oshividhu

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Missushona.. I have also applied for 309 and now i wish to apply for a tourist visa.. i am applying the form 48R.. its the same one right or what is the difference between 676 and form 48r.. also can you please tell me how long did it take for your wife's tourist visa..


The visa is 676, for which you have to fill form 48r.


----------



## vivv5

I highly doubt it that i'll get it in Feb. But I pray that you do  





Oshividhu said:


> Thanks man, my co code is 4
> 
> And thanks for the wishes. Hopefully we get it soon.
> 
> Viv, if we get it in coming week, we should have a party!!!


----------



## June132012

jagha86 said:


> Hi guys... Guess what..? My visa has been approved... My agent got grant letter today.. I called immigration.. They said that my visa has been approved by 13th itself.. My SCO name was Arunthathi nagendran.. Thank u so much for UR support guys.. U people know how I feel.. Am outside of my town.. Ill come home by 8pm & will let u know in details guys.. Again thank u so much for UR support guys.. All the best to every1.. Ill come back to u guys


Ohhhh wow jagha..... I occasionally go through the forum just to see your visa grant news... Now here it comes... I am so happy for you and my hubby too....he knows you as i used to talk with him about your case....418 days... Not bad jagha.....lol......may god bless u both.... Have a safe journey...have a wonderful life.....


----------



## Rajshreerj

jagha86 said:


> Hello mate.. thnk u for ur support to me.. i pray for u mate ray: ray2: u will get ur visa very soon mate.. am waiting with my wishes for u.. so be prepared.. thnk mate.. :hug: :hug: :clap2:





Congratulation Jagha took so long and you took the hard hit from Immigration too. Finally made it . have a good journey ahead ,,,Amen!
:clap2:lane:


----------



## Rajshreerj

hi Guys whoever is managing SS pls can you correct my SCO date it is 18th DEC . applied for pmv ..and still waiting . hope everyone gets their visa soon. best wises for everyone !


----------



## vun_ti

*Docs return by AHC*

Hi All,

I've booked my ticket for 5th of March and waiting for that day..

Meanwhile, I have a question. While I rang AHC last week they said my documents has been dispatched. I went to the VFS office but they said AHC doesn't return any documents after the visa approval. I'm puzzled here, does anybody have any idea if AHC returns any documents via VFS or our address?

And congrats Jagha and Satish....happy re-union guys..:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Cheers


----------



## Janneeyrre

vun_ti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've booked my ticket for 5th of March and waiting for that day..
> 
> Meanwhile, I have a question. While I rang AHC last week they said my documents has been dispatched. I went to the VFS office but they said AHC doesn't return any documents after the visa approval. I'm puzzled here, does anybody have any idea if AHC returns any documents via VFS or our address?
> 
> And congrats Jagha and Satish....happy re-union guys..:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Cheers


I would call AHC again to get answers.


----------



## patelgg

hello friends all the best for next week i am busy in next week may be not able to active much.
I wish u all the best for Visa Grant.
Have Fun.


----------



## Oshividhu

patelgg said:


> hello friends all the best for next week i am busy in next week may be not able to active much.
> I wish u all the best for Visa Grant.
> Have Fun.


Thanks and same to you.

Fingers crossed, I hope we all get it soon.


----------



## Alex997

jagha86 said:


> Hi guys... Guess what..? My visa has been approved... My agent got grant letter today.. I called immigration.. They said that my visa has been approved by 13th itself.. My SCO name was Arunthathi nagendran.. Thank u so much for UR support guys.. U people know how I feel.. Am outside of my town.. Ill come home by 8pm & will let u know in details guys.. Again thank u so much for UR support guys.. All the best to every1.. Ill come back to u guys


Congratulations!!! have a great life in Australia!


----------



## jagha86

sind said:


> Hi jagha86
> congrats......happy reunion!!!!happy that finally you got ur visa....all the best!!!!


Thank You So much mate..!!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## jagha86

June13 said:


> Ohhhh wow jagha..... I occasionally go through the forum just to see your visa grant news... Now here it comes... I am so happy for you and my hubby too....he knows you as i used to talk with him about your case....418 days... Not bad jagha.....lol......may god bless u both.... Have a safe journey...have a wonderful life.....


thnk u so much guys..!!! really am happy... its ur wishes & prayer mate... :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## jagha86

Rajshreerj said:


> Congratulation Jagha took so long and you took the hard hit from Immigration too. Finally made it . have a good journey ahead ,,,Amen!
> :clap2:lane:


Thank u mate...!!!! hope every1 get visa soon... not like me.. lolz... too late... :thumb: ray2:


----------



## termin8r

I just hope august visa start rolling fast now. Will be glad to see some action in coming weeks


----------



## ayaan

zion180 said:


> ATo website is working again .but no luck


hi zion 180,i just saw SS ,u r august applicant as i am,u applied 0n 2 aug nd i applied 6 aug,can u tell me about ur file status,have SCO assigned to u???


----------



## zion180

ayaan said:


> hi zion 180,i just saw SS ,u r august applicant as i am,u applied 0n 2 aug nd i applied 6 aug,can u tell me about ur file status,have SCO assigned to u???


Hey ayaan i have done my visa with agent his in Melbourne and everytime i asked him .his telling me i have to wait and i know nothing about my status .but 2morrow am going to call AHC and i will let u knows .Wat about u ? I guess the should start working ib AUG it have been long time


----------



## ayaan

zion180 said:


> Hey ayaan i have done my visa with agent his in Melbourne and everytime i asked him .his telling me i have to wait and i know nothing about my status .but 2morrow am going to call AHC and i will let u knows .Wat about u ? I guess the should start working ib AUG it have been long time


my file is still with my case officer,i dont knw wat she is doing with dat,i submitted all documents VFS delhi direct,then required document submitted 16 dec from dat day i did nt hear anything,my hubby mailed my co about my status 10 days before she said file is still with him


----------



## ayaan

zion r u from melbourne?me too


----------



## zion180

ayaan said:


> my file is still with my case officer,i dont knw wat she is doing with dat,i submitted all documents VFS delhi direct,then required document submitted 16 dec from dat day i did nt hear anything,my hubby mailed my co about my status 10 days before she said file is still with him


That is unfair and we are almost close to the timeline which is 7month .i had phone interview with my CO and she told me the process of the visa is 6 to 7 month but any way i wish we can hear good news soon


----------



## zion180

ayaan said:


> zion r u from melbourne?me too


No but my wife


----------



## Oshividhu

zion180 said:


> That is unfair and we are almost close to the timeline which is 7month .i had phone interview with my CO and she told me the process of the visa is 6 to 7 month but any way i wish we can hear good news soon


I know what you must be feeling. We are July applicatnts, and we are still waiting. Hope we all hear good news


----------



## vivv5

Goodluck for the coming week June/ July applicants


----------



## zion180

Oshividhu said:


> I know what you must be feeling. We are July applicatnts, and we are still waiting. Hope we all hear good news


That is true . I swear without this forum and you guys i could go crazy more than im .we paid alto of money and we submitted all the required document so Wat else we can do start begging for them .i don't understand how they work


----------



## sind

*Hope*

Hi everyone 

Good Morning!!! Have a great week....hope this week brings more good news !!!!!! I wish to see the SS full of blue columns!!!


----------



## Oshividhu

sind said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Good Morning!!! Have a great week....hope this week brings more good news !!!!!! I wish to see the SS full of blue columns!!!


Hope so too. Ato everyone.


----------



## vivv5

Waiting sucks. I gather myself and then lose hope and then gather myself again. Please i can't take it any longer, its so frustrating.


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Waiting sucks. I gather myself and then lose hope and then gather myself again. Please i can't take it any longer, its so frustrating.


I agree Viv, it sucks. Don't worry, I know we will get it soon. Just 4-5 of us left now, you, me, tejiverma, patelgg. We will get it soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## vivv5

yeah and Jichupacha, but his medicals are not cleared as yet. Its strange how we r the only two left from July slot and everyone else is done!


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> yeah and Jichupacha, but his medicals are not cleared as yet. Its strange how we r the only two left from July slot and everyone else is done!


Btw... Did you find out why your tv was rejected?


----------



## vivv5

Yeah we already know. I did not qualify for a genuine visitor as they took me as a complete dependant. I wonder if our agent missed to tell them elaborately about our case.



Oshividhu said:


> Btw... Did you find out why your tv was rejected?


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Yeah we already know. I did not qualify for a genuine visitor as they took me as a complete dependant. I wonder if our agent missed to tell them elaborately about our case.


So how does one prove that you are a genuine visitor. Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## vivv5

By showing your intentions of coming back, like for example your decision is pending for 309, which should suffice. Also showing Fixed deposits, lockers, or property etc. The mistake we made was that we applied it immediately after our 309 application and I did not see any docs which our agent submited. After a week or so the embassy people called to ask whether i was working and asked me how do I financially manage myself. I told them the truth, no work, living with in-laws and husband's working and stuff. They had no idea our 309 was also filed. May be thats why. 



Oshividhu said:


> So how does one prove that you are a genuine visitor. Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> By showing your intentions of coming back, like for example your decision is pending for 309, which should suffice. Also showing Fixed deposits, lockers, or property etc. The mistake we made was that we applied it immediately after our 309 application and I did not see any docs which our agent submited. After a week or so the embassy people called to ask whether i was working and asked me how do I financially manage myself. I told them the truth, no work, living with in-laws and husband's working and stuff. They had no idea our 309 was also filed. May be thats why.


Oh ok. I didn't know they called you for tv also.


----------



## Rajshreerj

Oshividhu said:


> Oh ok. I didn't know they called you for tv also.


here are guidelines for genuine visitor :

http://austimmigration.com.au/site/files/MinisterialGuidelinesonVisitorVisas.pdf:)


----------



## Rajshreerj

come on PPL start putting in how many of you have got visas today ? Has anyone got any info for august applicant...ta


----------



## termin8r

Rajshreerj said:


> come on PPL start putting in how many of you have got visas today ? Has anyone got any info for august applicant...ta


Looks like theres no update today. Lets hope tomorrow is a better day


----------



## sind

Rajshreerj said:


> come on PPL start putting in how many of you have got visas today ? Has anyone got any info for august applicant...ta


hi Rajshree
Even am an Aug applicant.almost 6 months over..i don't think any of the Aug applicant have got visa till now in the forum.hope to hear something at least from this week for Aug applicants!!!!!


----------



## Rajshreerj

sind said:


> hi Rajshree
> Even am an Aug applicant.almost 6 months over..i don't think any of the Aug applicant have got visa till now in the forum.hope to hear something at least from this week for Aug applicants!!!!!


hey sind the only one who got visa for august was Rena ..i have talked to AHC many times and email them too. But they keep reciting to wait until we get notification or timeframe mantra. So i have stopped calling them already . we applied in 24th august and send to SCO in 18th of dec and waiting till . supplied every possible document we have , but still waiting in darkness.Very unfair it is unfair australian policy crushing family visas .


----------



## vivv5

Just 11 more days to go and it will be 8 months for me!


----------



## ayaan

vivv5 said:


> Just 11 more days to go and it will be 8 months for me!


----------



## jichupacha

vivv5 said:


> Just 11 more days to go and it will be 8 months for me!


Hi vivv5...
Me too but ,ten more days...heard nothing from case officer yet ,whether medical cleared.
Then according to prediction if sco ,90 days theory ....when will I get my visa...totally unhappy.
On the other end it's our first wedding anniversary on April 12...want to spend that day along with my husband..Missed all festive occasion due to visa..don't know why they don't understand ...?
Meantime we thought to take tourist visa , Co told not to apply for tourist visa..since it is at final stage of hearing...
Hope there is some light at the end of this darkness ...
All the best friends...lets hope for the best...


----------



## vivv5

Thats weird Jichupacha because even though my file was with the SCO, my co told me to apply for a travel visa if we wanted to spend the anniversary together. You could still do that because they are not gonna give an immediate decision once your file is queued, or even if they do, you can always travel to NZ and get your visa letter. Its hard, the long wait. If I don't get my visa before mid march, I am applying for a tv too no matter if both the visas come along together.




jichupacha said:


> Hi vivv5...
> Me too but ,ten more days...heard nothing from case officer yet ,whether medical cleared.
> Then according to prediction if sco ,90 days theory ....when will I get my visa...totally unhappy.
> On the other end it's our first wedding anniversary on April 12...want to spend that day along with my husband..Missed all festive occasion due to visa..don't know why they don't understand ...?
> Meantime we thought to take tourist visa , Co told not to apply for tourist visa..since it is at final stage of hearing...
> Hope there is some light at the end of this darkness ...
> All the best friends...lets hope for the best...


----------



## rishuruhi

hi.. i m new 

dol..1/8/2012
co allocated..12/10/2012
waiting for visa


----------



## MaSS21

jichupacha said:


> Hi vivv5...
> Me too but ,ten more days...heard nothing from case officer yet ,whether medical cleared.
> Then according to prediction if sco ,90 days theory ....when will I get my visa...totally unhappy.
> On the other end it's our first wedding anniversary on April 12...want to spend that day along with my husband..Missed all festive occasion due to visa..don't know why they don't understand ...?
> Meantime we thought to take tourist visa , Co told not to apply for tourist visa..since it is at final stage of hearing...
> Hope there is some light at the end of this darkness ...
> All the best friends...lets hope for the best...


Heyy Jichupacha....!!! 12th Apr is our first anniversary too!! me too trying in all possible ways to be with him...
hmm...btw ur CO said your visa is in final stages... So I think its moved to SCO long back and awaiting decision.... may b datsy he didnt advice you to apply TV...Best wishes to u mate... 

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## jagha86

hi Vivv5 ayaan jichupacha mass21 & mates... am praying for u guys.. u will get visa soon.. ray: ray: Waiting to hear the good news from u guys..  plz be calm mates.. focus on ur hope 100%.. u will get it soon... Am gonna book my tickets tomo.. ill let u know when am going to Aus... Thnk u so much for ur support guys.. its ur wishes & praying that am happy now...:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## zion180

rishuruhi said:


> hi.. i m new
> 
> dol..1/8/2012
> co allocated..12/10/2012
> waiting for visa


Yr welcome mate!!!! you have applied the day before me i applied 2 of AUG .so what is your status your file have been forward to SCO ?


----------



## satishmelbourne

jagha86 said:


> Great mate..happy for ur visa.. Happy reunion :hug: :hug: ... when u gonna book ur tickets...?


Hi Jagga,

my wife booked her flight ticket on 5th of march. How about you?


----------



## satishmelbourne

vun_ti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've booked my ticket for 5th of March and waiting for that day..
> 
> Meanwhile, I have a question. While I rang AHC last week they said my documents has been dispatched. I went to the VFS office but they said AHC doesn't return any documents after the visa approval. I'm puzzled here, does anybody have any idea if AHC returns any documents via VFS or our address?
> 
> And congrats Jagha and Satish....happy re-union guys..:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Cheers


Hi vun_ti,
My wife booked her flight ticket also on 5th march with thai airlines from hyderabad. where are you departing from?


----------



## Oshividhu

jichupacha said:


> Hi vivv5...
> Me too but ,ten more days...heard nothing from case officer yet ,whether medical cleared.
> Then according to prediction if sco ,90 days theory ....when will I get my visa...totally unhappy.
> On the other end it's our first wedding anniversary on April 12...want to spend that day along with my husband..Missed all festive occasion due to visa..don't know why they don't understand ...?
> Meantime we thought to take tourist visa , Co told not to apply for tourist visa..since it is at final stage of hearing...
> Hope there is some light at the end of this darkness ...
> All the best friends...lets hope for the best...


I can't believe the co said no for tourist visa. You can apply anytime for tv and if you wanna be wid your hubby on your anniv, my suggestion would be go ahead and apply for it.


----------



## Rajshreerj

has anyone got any info from AHC or visas granted yet its already tuesday !good luck guys ..!


----------



## Oshividhu

jagha86 said:


> hi Vivv5 ayaan jichupacha mass21 & mates... am praying for u guys.. u will get visa soon.. ray: ray: Waiting to hear the good news from u guys..  plz be calm mates.. focus on ur hope 100%.. u will get it soon... Am gonna book my tickets tomo.. ill let u know when am going to Aus... Thnk u so much for ur support guys.. its ur wishes & praying that am happy now...:clap2: :clap2:


What about me?


----------



## rishuruhi

zion180 said:


> Yr welcome mate!!!! you have applied the day before me i applied 2 of AUG .so what is your status your file have been forward to SCO ?


Yes my file is in final process


----------



## jagha86

Oshividhu said:


> What about me?


Comeon dear.. It includes u too.. I know u also prayed for me.. U will get visa soon.. Am waiting for u guys to get visa ASAP.. Am praying you.. ray: ray2:


----------



## jichupacha

Oshividhu said:


> I can't believe the co said no for tourist visa. You can apply anytime for tv and if you wanna be wid your hubby on your anniv, my suggestion would be go ahead and apply for it.


Hi oshividhu, 
Planning to wait for some more time,if no other option,then will surely apply for tourist visa.
Let a miracle happen...god alone can save us...
Let all are prays turn true......
Good wishes friends...


----------



## Oshividhu

jichupacha said:


> Hi oshividhu,
> Planning to wait for some more time,if no other option,then will surely apply for tourist visa.
> Let a miracle happen...god alone can save us...
> Let all are prays turn true......
> Good wishes friends...


Atb. Hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## SydneySummons

jagha86 said:


> hi Vivv5 ayaan jichupacha mass21 & mates... am praying for u guys.. u will get visa soon.. ray: ray: Waiting to hear the good news from u guys..  plz be calm mates.. focus on ur hope 100%.. u will get it soon... Am gonna book my tickets tomo.. ill let u know when am going to Aus... Thnk u so much for ur support guys.. its ur wishes & praying that am happy now...:clap2: :clap2:


n what abt me?


----------



## jagha86

SydneySummons said:


> n what abt me?


U too mate.. U rem we guys were talking through out the night.? I won't forget u guys.. U will get it soon too.. & every1 too.. It's u guys have me more strength & hope.. I believe it's all UR praying guys.. I also praying for u guys..


----------



## SydneySummons

jagha86 said:


> U too mate.. U rem we guys were talking through out the night.? I won't forget u guys.. U will get it soon too.. & every1 too.. It's u guys have me more strength & hope.. I believe it's all UR praying guys.. I also praying for u guys..


Yea mate, da nite mi hopes were falsely elevated! lol ! 

Let's see when the grant comes through...it's getting more difficult by the day. Thanks for your prayers.

Cheers,
S


----------



## vivv5

I am desperately waiting for it to be 90 days with the sco! i might lose my patience before that!


----------



## missushona

Hi All,

Did anyone here got your spouse medicals done in Australia while your spouse in a tourist visa and post then sealed copy to the DELHI AHC?


----------



## missushona

*Toursit Visa*

Tourist Visa Subclass is 676, and form to filled is 48R, It took 5 working days to grant the tourist visa. Please google for the tourist visa checklist.

FYi 
48R Application to visit Australia for tourism or other recreational activities
Visa Application Charge
Form 956 Appointment Of A Migration Agent Or Exempt Agent Or Other Authorised Recipient.
Please fill in this form if you want a migration agent or other authorised person to receive
communications about your application with the department.
For children (under 18 years of age) who intend to travel to Australia, and whose stay in Australia will
not be in the company of either or both of his or her parents or guardians – Form 1229 Consent form
to grant an Australian visa to a child under the age of 18 years. Parents and guardians should also
submit certified copies of at least one signature verifiable document such as a passport or drivers
licence.
Original passport, and a photocopy of the biodata page and any page showing endorsements or
change of name. For current Indian passports a good quality photocopy of the back page with
information on parents' names and previous passports. The passport photocopies do not need to be
certified.
Recent passport photo - head and shoulders only, plain background
Evidence of sufficient funds (personal bank statements, pay slips, audited accounts, taxation records
or credit card limit).
If applicant is employed, confirmation from employer of employment status (income and period of
employment) and the period of approved leave.
If self-employed, evidence of business (business registration, bank accounts, tax and accountant
statements)
(If applicable) evidence of enrolment at school, college or university
If visiting relatives or friends, a letter of invitation from the relative or friend in Australia. Please include
proof of legal status in Australia (passport and visa copies). If relative or friend is paying for the visit,
evidence that they have sufficient funds.
Any other information or documentation to show that you have an incentive and authority to return to
your home country
If aged 75 years and above DIAC will request:
- An ‘Aged Visitor Health Check’ completed by a DIAC appointed panel doctor
- and evidence of health insurance for entire period of stay if aged over 75 years.






Spousevisa said:


> Hi Missushona.. I have also applied for 309 and now i wish to apply for a tourist visa.. i am applying the form 48R.. its the same one right or what is the difference between 676 and form 48r.. also can you please tell me how long did it take for your wife's tourist visa..


----------



## missushona

Can anyone please tell me how to access the spreadsheet and enter and save?


----------



## zion180

missushona said:


> Can anyone please tell me how to access the spreadsheet and enter and save?


 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=9&pli=1
Here is link but you can't enter any information just write your information and mass21 she will add it to the SS.Wat is yr DOL


----------



## zion180

Give the below details.

DOL:
Location:
CO Assigned Date:
Additional docs requested by CO
SCO assigned date:


----------



## missushona

DOL : 26th NOV 2012
CO Allocated : 24th JAN 2013
Medicals Requested : 4th FEB 2013
Medicals Submitted : 14th FEB 2013, Confirmation received.





zion180 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=9&pli=1
> Here is link but you can't enter any information just write your information and mass21 she will add it to the SS.Wat is yr DOL


----------



## Oshividhu

No updates for the last 3 days. What up with AHC?


----------



## 309/100

*The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again. 
*


----------



## zion180

Guys what is happening with AUG applicant .any i dea i guess they are holding too much on us till it become too tight and i can't hold my breath any more .and also some of our mates how have applied in the preavies month they have got visa in this period time .Opps unfair


----------



## pratyush

The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.


----------



## pratyush

No luck yet 

71 days with SCO


----------



## Rajshreerj

zion180 said:


> Guys what is happening with AUG applicant .any i dea i guess they are holding too much on us till it become too tight and i can't hold my breath any more .and also some of our mates how have applied in the preavies month they have got visa in this period time .Opps unfair




hi guys i called AHC today , i been calling them 2-3 times a week to see if there is any update but today i talked to them for nearly an half an hour or more ,i asked is there anything wrong with my app or do they want any more thing ..they said everything is fine but it has been gone to SCO and currently there are 300 app waiting for decision..and said may take 7 months or more ..asked me apply tv if i want i said no clearly . hope we all get visa soon. R u guys callling visa office .pls update ur activities .thanks


----------



## kv09

Plz giiv Me the link to check ato


----------



## patelgg

kv09 said:


> Plz giiv Me the link to check ato


Link for ATO

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## Qwer

*Spouse visa*

*lane:Spouse Visa - subclass 309/100

Visa application lodged at VFS GLOBAL Chennai on 12/12/2012
Email from VFS that application has been forwarded to AHC on 13/12/2012
Email from VFS that application received at AHC on 13/12/2012


PCC was lodged at VFS Chennai & received by AHC on 31/01/2013

CO- Surbhi Upmanyu appointed on 12/02/2013
eHealth assessments undergone at Apollo heart care centre, greams road, Chennai on 18/02/2013
:boxing:*


----------



## Spousevisa

Thank you so much for replying back



missushona said:


> Tourist Visa Subclass is 676, and form to filled is 48R, It took 5 working days to grant the tourist visa. Please google for the tourist visa checklist.
> 
> FYi
> 48R Application to visit Australia for tourism or other recreational activities
> Visa Application Charge
> Form 956 Appointment Of A Migration Agent Or Exempt Agent Or Other Authorised Recipient.
> Please fill in this form if you want a migration agent or other authorised person to receive
> communications about your application with the department.
> For children (under 18 years of age) who intend to travel to Australia, and whose stay in Australia will
> not be in the company of either or both of his or her parents or guardians – Form 1229 Consent form
> to grant an Australian visa to a child under the age of 18 years. Parents and guardians should also
> submit certified copies of at least one signature verifiable document such as a passport or drivers
> licence.
> Original passport, and a photocopy of the biodata page and any page showing endorsements or
> change of name. For current Indian passports a good quality photocopy of the back page with
> information on parents' names and previous passports. The passport photocopies do not need to be
> certified.
> Recent passport photo - head and shoulders only, plain background
> Evidence of sufficient funds (personal bank statements, pay slips, audited accounts, taxation records
> or credit card limit).
> If applicant is employed, confirmation from employer of employment status (income and period of
> employment) and the period of approved leave.
> If self-employed, evidence of business (business registration, bank accounts, tax and accountant
> statements)
> (If applicable) evidence of enrolment at school, college or university
> If visiting relatives or friends, a letter of invitation from the relative or friend in Australia. Please include
> proof of legal status in Australia (passport and visa copies). If relative or friend is paying for the visit,
> evidence that they have sufficient funds.
> Any other information or documentation to show that you have an incentive and authority to return to
> your home country
> If aged 75 years and above DIAC will request:
> - An ‘Aged Visitor Health Check’ completed by a DIAC appointed panel doctor
> - and evidence of health insurance for entire period of stay if aged over 75 years.


----------



## jagha86

satishmelbourne said:


> Hi Jagga,
> 
> my wife booked her flight ticket on 5th of march. How about you?


hi sathish.. am gonna book my ticket by 1st march.. then illl be in singapore for 2 days..from there ill be leaving sunday night & monday morning ill be arriving in sydney


----------



## SydneySummons

jagha86 said:


> hi sathish.. am gonna book my ticket by 1st march.. then illl be in singapore for 2 days..from there ill be leaving sunday night & monday morning ill be arriving in sydney


Wow! Jagha...so nice to hear your travelling plans!  :clap2: lane:

Pls pray that I too get to make a similar post here, soon!  lol! 

Cheers,
S


----------



## Oshividhu

SydneySummons said:


> Wow! Jagha...so nice to hear your travelling plans!  :clap2: lane:
> 
> Pls pray that I too get to make a similar post here, soon!  lol!
> 
> Cheers,
> S


Me too!!!!


----------



## Guest

please update my details in spread sheet

DOL: 05-10-2012
CO: 20-12-12
Medicals: 23-01-13
PCC: 02-02-13
Forwarded to SCO: 15-02-13


----------



## Guest

can someone please give me updated spread sheet, couldnt find.... thank u.


----------



## 309/100

I called AHC yesterday and was informed that SCO is on holiday for a week.


----------



## tanods

Maybe silly questions or I haven't done my part of research.
1. How do I contact AHC by phone? The number that my CO has given has no options to connect any human being.
2. What is SCO?, the application was lodged in July. Haven't heard of any SCO so far


----------



## tanods

Maybe silly questions or I haven't done my part of research.
1. How do I contact AHC by phone? The number that my CO has given has no options to connect any human being.
2. What is SCO?, the application was lodged in July. Haven't heard of any SCO so far


----------



## MaSS21

tanods said:


> Maybe silly questions or I haven't done my part of research.
> 1. How do I contact AHC by phone? The number that my CO has given has no options to connect any human being.
> 2. What is SCO?, the application was lodged in July. Haven't heard of any SCO so far


hello tanods... your CO has given u the right num... as soon as u call, u need to immediately press 1 and then 2 without hearing those record voices...then u vl have to wait for few mins to get connected to customer care person.

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## 309/100

tanods said:


> Maybe silly questions or I haven't done my part of research.
> 1. How do I contact AHC by phone? The number that my CO has given has no options to connect any human being.
> 2. What is SCO?, the application was lodged in July. Haven't heard of any SCO so far


Ji tanods

we cannot see your details on the spread sheet.

if you share your details that might help others.


----------



## tanods

MaSS21 said:


> hello tanods... your CO has given u the right num... as soon as u call, u need to immediately press 1 and then 2 without hearing those record voices...then u vl have to wait for few mins to get connected to customer care person.
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


thanks for the quick reply MaSS21


----------



## tanods

309/100 said:


> Ji tanods
> 
> we cannot see your details on the spread sheet.
> 
> if you share your details that might help others.



DOL: 11th July 12
CO: 21st Sep 12
Additional docs: 7th Dec 12


----------



## jichupacha

Hi
It's 2 months 4 days..yet no improvement .I called AHC .The same old reply awaiting medical clearance. Don't know when will they do it..very long wait.
Pathetic situation .really helpless ..


----------



## Oshividhu

tanods said:


> Maybe silly questions or I haven't done my part of research.
> 1. How do I contact AHC by phone? The number that my CO has given has no options to connect any human being.
> 2. What is SCO?, the application was lodged in July. Haven't heard of any SCO so far


Has your case officer told you that your file has been forwarded for final decision? If yes, then that is the SCO date. If not, ask them when you call them, whether it has been or not, and if it has, on what date.


----------



## vivv5

Sigh! 8 months in another week


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Sigh! 8 months in another week


Close behind you viv


----------



## vivv5

it sucks... though just one more week to go and i m kinda positive about March


----------



## vivv5

I need an advice people. Since my file is with SCO for almost 80 days, and someone suggested that we should tell them that we r pregnant. I wonder if it is a good idea now to inform them or to keep quiet about it? If someone has told them about their pregnancy (almost 3 months for us now), will they ask for proofs, or medicals to be done again? Any advice?


----------



## kv09

vivv5 said:


> I need an advice people. Since my file is with SCO for almost 80 days, and someone suggested that we should tell them that we r pregnant. I wonder if it is a good idea now to inform them or to keep quiet about it? If someone has told them about their pregnancy (almost 3 months for us now), will they ask for proofs, or medicals to be done again? Any advice?


I think u must wait..just 10days more or may b nxt week u vl have your visa..so dnt complicate your case now by telling them as then they wil ask for more documents n it vl delay ur case..so b patient...soon u vl get your visa


----------



## vivv5

Thank you KV09, i know you went through the same thing. Blessings to you 





kv09 said:


> I think u must wait..just 10days more or may b nxt week u vl have your visa..so dnt complicate your case now by telling them as then they wil ask for more documents n it vl delay ur case..so b patient...soon u vl get your visa


----------



## kv09

vivv5 said:


> Thank you KV09, i know you went through the same thing. Blessings to you


Yes that's y telling u..wn my 90 days completed very next day I got my visa grant...so need not to worry..u start packing ur stuff...for sure u r the next for visa


----------



## Rajshreerj

vivv5 said:


> Sigh! 8 months in another week




hi viv no need to worry you will get visa soon my fren..i have been following AHC so by them november applications are being finalised atm March will bring lots of happiness to august applicants , 1 more week guys .let them do work..everyone will get soon.GOD bless !


----------



## UK19

My wife did her medicals yesterday (20/02/2013) and submitted all the requested documents from the CO today (21/02/2013). 

Now the waiting period starts. Cant believe its already 2 months since visa lodgement


----------



## Oshividhu

Rajshreerj said:


> hi viv no need to worry you will get visa soon my fren..i have been following AHC so by them november applications are being finalised atm March will bring lots of happiness to august applicants , 1 more week guys .let them do work..everyone will get soon.GOD bless !


What do you mean by November applications?


----------



## Rajshreerj

Oshividhu said:


> What do you mean by November applications?


hi fren ahc people told me that they are looking after applications which were send for final decisions upto november .i am not sure the truth but i know they are staying at work till 5 as i have called them at even 5 pm took long time to pick up the phone but luckily they answered so just chill soon everyone will be getting their visas who have been send for final decisions.god bless


----------



## Oshividhu

Rajshreerj said:


> hi fren ahc people told me that they are looking after applications which were send for final decisions upto november .i am not sure the truth but i know they are staying at work till 5 as i have called them at even 5 pm took long time to pick up the phone but luckily they answered so just chill soon everyone will be getting their visas who have been send for final decisions.god bless


Many people whose file went for final decision in dec as well as jan have got their visas, so I am not sure of this november thing. Anyway, let's all hope we get it soon. Viv...ur 90 days are going to be up soon, be prepared!!!


----------



## Oshividhu

Does anyone know if 3ven has got the visa?


----------



## MaSS21

Hello friends... Today got a mail from my CO that my file is queued for final decision...
Wish all June,Jul,Aug applicants get their visa soon...and my file also moves soon..
ray2:

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## ayaan

Rajshreerj said:


> hi fren ahc people told me that they are looking after applications which were send for final decisions upto november .i am not sure the truth but i know they are staying at work till 5 as i have called them at even 5 pm took long time to pick up the phone but luckily they answered so just chill soon everyone will be getting their visas who have been send for final decisions.god bless


hello rajshreerj november theory is not right becoz one of mine friend s bhabi[sister in law] got mail from co in the month of jan i think near of 24 jan about SCO assigned to her case ,she got[ 7,8 feb] visa after 2 weeks now she is in melbe ...rajshreerj u never say anything about AHC visa grant theory,how they took cases ,how they assess....their time frames??


----------



## zion180

ayaan said:


> hello rajshreerj november theory is not right becoz one of mine friend s bhabi[sister in law] got mail from co in the month of jan i think near of 24 jan about SCO assigned to her case ,she got[ 7,8 feb] visa after 2 weeks now she is in melbe ...rajshreerj u never say anything about AHC visa grant theory,how they took cases ,how they assess....their time frames??


I agree with u.that is true no one knows and there is no any theory just ppl they assume that


----------



## lonelyoverseas

*ATO Status Changed*

lane:lane:lane::boxing::boxing::boxing:

Hi Guys,


my wife's ato status changed today on ato website... I am really happy...on the seventh sky... she will be with me soonn...thanks for all your support and motivations... Thanks a lot guys.. wish you all the best... cheers....


----------



## SydneySummons

lonelyoverseas said:


> lane:lane:lane::boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> my wife's ato status changed today on ato website... I am really happy...on the seventh sky... she will be with me soonn...thanks for all your support and motivations... Thanks a lot guys.. wish you all the best... cheers....


Congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## termin8r

lonelyoverseas said:


> lane:lane:lane::boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> my wife's ato status changed today on ato website... I am really happy...on the seventh sky... she will be with me soonn...thanks for all your support and motivations... Thanks a lot guys.. wish you all the best... cheers....


Congratulations Mate.


----------



## 3ven

Hi friends 

Today my tfn has been updated thnk u evry one for ur support thnk u so much


----------



## zion180

3ven said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Today my tfn has been updated thnk u evry one for ur support thnk u so much


Congrats mate


----------



## zion180

lonelyoverseas said:


> lane:lane:lane::boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> my wife's ato status changed today on ato website... I am really happy...on the seventh sky... she will be with me soonn...thanks for all your support and motivations... Thanks a lot guys.. wish you all the best... cheers....


Congrats mate


----------



## jichupacha

lonelyoverseas said:


> lane:lane:lane::boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> my wife's ato status changed today on ato website... I am really happy...on the seventh sky... she will be with me soonn...thanks for all your support and motivations... Thanks a lot guys.. wish you all the best... cheers....


Congrats ...lonely overseas.....


----------



## jichupacha

3ven said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Today my tfn has been updated thnk u evry one for ur support thnk u so much


Congrats 3ven....


----------



## Qwer

*:bump2:Spouse Visa - subclass 309/100

Visa application lodged at VFS GLOBAL Chennai on 12/12/2012
Email from VFS that application has been forwarded to AHC on 13/12/2012
Email from VFS that application received at AHC on 13/12/2012


PCC was lodged at VFS Chennai & received by AHC on 31/01/2013

CO- Surbhi Upmanyu appointed on 12/02/2013
eHealth assessments undergone at Apollo heart care centre, greams road, Chennai on 18/02/2013
Queued:ballchain:... for final decision by SCO on 21/02/2013:couch2:*


----------



## tejiverma

9 month today


----------



## patelgg

lonelyoverseas said:


> lane:lane:lane::boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> my wife's ato status changed today on ato website... I am really happy...on the seventh sky... she will be with me soonn...thanks for all your support and motivations... Thanks a lot guys.. wish you all the best... cheers....


Congratulation man i check this forum today and i found good news.

I am so happy that December SCO list started to get Visa


----------



## patelgg

tejiverma said:


> 9 month today


you the only one left for may and i m the only one june applicant left


----------



## pratyush

3ven said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Today my tfn has been updated thnk u evry one for ur support thnk u so much


Congratulations 3ven and lonely overseas


----------



## MaSS21

Hearty Congrats to lonelyoverseas and 3ven !!!

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## 309/100

*Interesting Information*

Is abhi_n still active?

It seems AHC has processed all the pre December SCO applicantions so far, and started December SCOs....


----------



## Oshividhu

lonelyoverseas said:


> lane:lane:lane::boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> my wife's ato status changed today on ato website... I am really happy...on the seventh sky... she will be with me soonn...thanks for all your support and motivations... Thanks a lot guys.. wish you all the best... cheers....


Congrats happy reunion!!!


----------



## 309/100

Oshividhu said:


> Congrats happy reunion!!!


congrats, when did you check recently and last time?


----------



## rishuruhi

Got visa...


----------



## sind

*congrats*

congrats lonelyoverseas,3even and rishuruhi.....happy reunion!!!!!!!! Happy to see that they finally started on Aug applicants also !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oshividhu

rishuruhi said:


> Got visa...


Omg congrats. You are an aug applicant aren't you? When was your file quad for final decision?


----------



## termin8r

3ven said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Today my tfn has been updated thnk u evry one for ur support thnk u so much


Congrats


----------



## Oshividhu

309/100 said:


> congrats, when did you check recently and last time?


Are you asking me or lonely overseas?


----------



## termin8r

rishuruhi said:


> Got visa...


Congratulations
SOme hope for all August Applicants. Looks like the august batch has just started


----------



## 309/100

4 visas so far today


----------



## termin8r

309/100 said:


> 4 visas so far today


4 ?

how many august Applicants ? I see only 2 for today


----------



## 309/100

termin8r said:


> 4 ?
> 
> how many august Applicants ? I see only 2 for today


total 4, aug 2


----------



## termin8r

309/100 said:


> total 4, aug 2


I can see these 3 
lonelyoverseas,3even and rishuruhi

who is the 4 one ?


----------



## sind

termin8r said:


> 4 ?
> 
> how many august Applicants ? I see only 2 for today


I can see only one aug applicant i.e is rishuruhi, who is the 2nd one?


----------



## termin8r

sind said:


> I can see only one aug applicant i.e is rishuruhi, who is the 2nd one?


I am also wondering the same. 309/100 Please enlighten us


----------



## SydneySummons

rishuruhi said:


> Got visa...


Hey Rishuruhi,

Congratulations ! :clap2:

Could you share some more info, as to who is your CO and when was your file sent to SCO etc.

It would help all of us, who are waiting for our visas with some insight.

Cheers,
S


----------



## Oshividhu

I am happy for everyone who has got the visa today, but I am a little stumbled by the way ahc is working. When June, July applicants are still waiting, how can aug applicants get their visa? 

This wait just sucks, totally sucks.


----------



## Rajshreerj

congrates to all applicants who have got their visa ..and i hope by the mid of march all applicants till december will be finalised . i knew(hoped) we are going to get a heaps of visa this week ..congrates everyone and who are waiting you all are going to get soon this next week.god bless..


----------



## Rajshreerj

Oshividhu said:


> I am happy for everyone who has got the visa today, but I am a little stumbled by the way ahc is working. When June, July applicants are still waiting, how can aug applicants get their visa?
> 
> This wait just sucks, totally sucks.




patience my fren..You ll receive soon. after sufferings comes the joy! so Rejoice!You are next .


----------



## Oshividhu

Rajshreerj said:


> patience my fren..You ll receive soon. after sufferings comes the joy! so Rejoice!You are next .


Patience has long finished. All that is left now is frustration, depression and dejection.


----------



## Rajshreerj

ayaan said:


> hello rajshreerj november theory is not right becoz one of mine friend s bhabi[sister in law] got mail from co in the month of jan i think near of 24 jan about SCO assigned to her case ,she got[ 7,8 feb] visa after 2 weeks now she is in melbe ...rajshreerj u never say anything about AHC visa grant theory,how they took cases ,how they assess....their time frames??




excuse me! mate!

i am sharing the information given to me by DIAC india as i have been in contact and most probably i am he one pushing much to AHC for my case. They gave me info thats what i am posting and be assure that i dont workn in AHC .

One thing is sure just take info as guidelines and readers are not advised to apply same in their case. TA


----------



## Rajshreerj

Oshividhu said:


> Patience has long finished. All that is left now is frustration, depression and dejection.



i am in a same boat mate. we all will get it ok..hope for good ..as ur worries are not going t o make it happen right away . 
i can understand that , plus let me tell u that i been away from my family and wife for 4 and 1/2 yrs due to visa trouble was unable to leave this country .how would you think now i am applying and still waiting and havent seen my family inc my wife for 5 yrs? have u got any good reasons over it?


----------



## vivv5

Congratulations to everyone who got their visas~ cant wait for ours!


----------



## zion180

rishuruhi said:


> Got visa...


Congrats mate.happy reunion


----------



## rishuruhi

SydneySummons said:


> Hey Rishuruhi,
> 
> Congratulations ! :clap2:
> 
> Could you share some more info, as to who is your CO and when was your file sent to SCO etc.
> 
> It would help all of us, who are waiting for our visas with some insight.
> 
> Cheers,
> S


Sco..in end of jan..dol..1/8/2012...co..12/10/2012...co...atul bhakshi


----------



## 309/100

rishuruhi said:


> sco..in end of jan..dol..1/8/2012...co..12/10/2012...co...atul bhakshi


sco????


----------



## UK19

Hi Mass21, pls update the spreadsheet with the info I had given in my last post. Thanks


----------



## vivv5

Lets bet on who will get their visa next week


----------



## patelgg

i m really upset that i m still waiting.

congratulation to all who got visa this week


----------



## vivv5

Dont worry patelgg, everyone will get their share with time


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Lets bet on who will get their visa next week


Tejiverma and patelgg first. What do u think?


----------



## vivv5

Yeah, they should clear them by the end of this month. High time now.




Oshividhu said:


> Tejiverma and patelgg first. What do u think?


----------



## vivv5

Other than that, I think a lot of August applicants will also hear before the month ends. They have to process some of the august applications before the given timeline. I think it also matters where one is going. Sydney, I think has a lot of rush so they divide it.


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Other than that, I think a lot of August applicants will also hear before the month ends. They have to process some of the august applications before the given timeline. I think it also matters where one is going. Sydney, I think has a lot of rush so they divide it.


Maybe. Who knows how they are working though. It's just random I think.

My hubby is in Brisbane, why do u think they are holding my application up?


----------



## vivv5

You n I are mere scapegoats!


----------



## Spousevisa

Spousevisa said:


> Thank you so much for replying back


I applied and got my TV.. does my 3 months begin from the day I arrive Australia or does it start according to the date mentioned in the Visa. wish to travel next month end.. so will it start once i enter Australia?


----------



## termin8r

Spousevisa said:


> I applied and got my TV.. does my 3 months begin from the day I arrive Australia or does it start according to the date mentioned in the Visa. wish to travel next month end.. so will it start once i enter Australia?


TV Entry and valid till date would be present in the visa. you can enter anytime but exit should be within the expiry of the visa


----------



## Guest

:clap2: congratulations all.... August has started getting it now its high high time for AHC to grant visas to vivv, oshi and patelgg .. else don't call it fairness by dol


----------



## UK19

Update: PCC/other documents received confirmation received 22/02/2012.


----------



## MaSS21

rishuruhi said:


> Got visa...


Congrats!!! 

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## inh7rock

Spousevisa said:


> I applied and got my TV.. does my 3 months begin from the day I arrive Australia or does it start according to the date mentioned in the Visa. wish to travel next month end.. so will it start once i enter Australia?


Tourist visa will start from the day u will land in australia and is valid three months from the date of arrival in aus. But u must enter australia beforw the date mentioned in ur visa....


----------



## Guest

hi friends... what is this tfn updated means?
also when we receive an email saying our application is queued for sco, does that mean we got it allocated to a sco? does the 90 day wait theory start from there? please clarify the above for me....


----------



## patelgg

Hi friends i just Check ATO website and I got

up date like this " Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"

means my visa has been granted please tell me


----------



## patelgg

I am so excited please friends wake me up and tell me its not dreams
please


----------



## zion180

patelgg said:


> I am so excited please friends wake me up and tell me its not dreams
> please


Congrats mate.lol its not dreams its reality


----------



## MaSS21

patelgg said:


> Hi friends i just Check ATO website and I got
> 
> up date like this " Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"
> 
> means my visa has been granted please tell me


You got it patelgg !!!  Hearty congrats !!!
This week is an excellent week to our forum... 5 visas grants !! happy for u all...

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## Oshividhu

patelgg said:


> I am so excited please friends wake me up and tell me its not dreams
> please


Congos. Party time


----------



## termin8r

patelgg said:


> Hi friends i just Check ATO website and I got
> 
> up date like this " Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"
> 
> means my visa has been granted please tell me


Congrats patelgg


----------



## vivv5

Many congratulations Patelggg!! yeyyyyyyyyy


----------



## vivv5

Peoppleeeeee my visa is also granted
!!!!! My tfn just got updatedddd.. I am literally jumping with joyyyyy


----------



## Guest

vivv5 said:


> Peoppleeeeee my visa is also granted
> !!!!! My tfn just got updatedddd.. I am literally jumping with joyyyyy


Yeaaaaaaa totall awesomeness congrats vivv and patelg .. So happy for you guys ... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: yipeeeee finally the much awaited have got their visa... Hey oshi you got to check too


----------



## SydneySummons

patelgg said:


> Hi friends i just Check ATO website and I got
> 
> up date like this " Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"
> 
> means my visa has been granted please tell me


yea!!! I was soo sure you would get it this week..but dint mention it here....thinking I shouldn't raise false hopes... But I was right!!! Yay!!

Oshi & Vivv next!!


----------



## SydneySummons

vivv5 said:


> Peoppleeeeee my visa is also granted
> !!!!! My tfn just got updatedddd.. I am literally jumping with joyyyyy


OMG!! Omg!!!! i just posted...dat you guys r next....and then saw your post!!!!

So many great news this week!!!!!!!

Yayyy!!!!! Congrats Girl!! Big Hug! :clap2:

Cheers,
S


----------



## sind

vivv5 said:


> Peoppleeeeee my visa is also granted
> !!!!! My tfn just got updatedddd.. I am literally jumping with joyyyyy


congrats vivv5......happy reunion...enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sind

patelgg said:


> Hi friends i just Check ATO website and I got
> 
> up date like this " Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"
> 
> means my visa has been granted please tell me


Congrats patelgg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!happy reunion .........all the best!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vivv5

YEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!


Thanks a lot people. I was literally jumping untill my mom-in-law reminded that I've got a baby in the tummy hahahha! I can go bonkers today!! Cheers everyone


----------



## SydneySummons

vivv5 said:


> YEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot people. I was literally jumping untill my mom-in-law reminded that I've got a baby in the tummy hahahha! I can go bonkers today!! Cheers everyone



Lol!! take it easy gal! u wont b able to sleep tonite for sure!

now tell me..how long will it take for you to get the grant letter? Any clue?

Since for me checking the TFN site to confirm my visa grant is out of question, the grant mail is my only source of info...so pls enlighten me, as soon as you get your grant mail. please.

and r u headed to Sydney? where are you catching your flight from?

Cheers,
S


----------



## sind

SydneySummons said:


> Lol!! take it easy gal! u wont b able to sleep tonite for sure!
> 
> now tell me..how long will it take for you to get the grant letter? Any clue?
> 
> Since for me checking the TFN site to confirm my visa grant is out of question, the grant mail is my only source of info...so pls enlighten me, as soon as you get your grant mail. please.
> 
> and r u headed to Sydney? where are you catching your flight from?
> 
> Cheers,
> S


Hey Sydney 
Even I have that doubt ...whether the grant letter comes as an email or through courier and how long does it take after the visa is granted ??
Can anyone tell us pls???


----------



## vivv5

I think as per other people's experiences, I should have my grant letter in 2-3 days maximum!!!
And yes i will be going to Sydney and catching a flight from Delhi. Anyone is welcome to accompany and I haven't booked tickets yet so we can do that together. I'll sure update you people. This forum is a lifeline.. 


Oshividhu, please check yours too, I think you should also get it in a day or maximum two!



SydneySummons said:


> Lol!! take it easy gal! u wont b able to sleep tonite for sure!
> 
> now tell me..how long will it take for you to get the grant letter? Any clue?
> 
> Since for me checking the TFN site to confirm my visa grant is out of question, the grant mail is my only source of info...so pls enlighten me, as soon as you get your grant mail. please.
> 
> and r u headed to Sydney? where are you catching your flight from?
> 
> Cheers,
> S


----------



## ayaan

:clap2::clap2:


patelgg said:


> Hi friends i just Check ATO website and I got
> 
> up date like this " Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"
> 
> means my visa has been granted please tell me


u got visa,a big big big congrates:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ayaan

vivv5 said:


> Peoppleeeeee my visa is also granted
> !!!!! My tfn just got updatedddd.. I am literally jumping with joyyyyy


a big big big congrates vivv5,hurryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## vivv5

Transaction ended 

Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


YEYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## ayaan

vivv5 said:


> YEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot people. I was literally jumping untill my mom-in-law reminded that I've got a baby in the tummy hahahha! I can go bonkers today!! Cheers everyone


really happy for u ,sorry not only u all of 5 who got visa.book ticket and fly soon,happy reunion:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## zion180

vivv5 said:


> Transaction ended
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> YEYYYYYYYYYYY!


Congrats mate really happy for u


----------



## SydneySummons

sind said:


> Hey Sydney
> Even I have that doubt ...whether the grant letter comes as an email or through courier and how long does it take after the visa is granted ??
> Can anyone tell us pls???


Hey Sind,

The grant mail comes via email,as far as I know. And the rest Vivv has cleared before.
hope it helped 

Cheers,
S


----------



## ayaan

zion180 said:


> Congrats mate really happy for u


zion180 be ready for next month,i think march will brings good news for all august applicants....


----------



## jagha86

patelgg said:


> Hi friends i just Check ATO website and I got
> 
> up date like this " Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"
> 
> means my visa has been granted please tell me


Congrats dear..!!!!! :hug: :hug: thts s bigggggggggggggg newsssssssssssssssssss.. :thumb: :thumb: happy for u guys... all the best for u guys..........:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jagha86

vivv5 said:


> Peoppleeeeee my visa is also granted
> !!!!! My tfn just got updatedddd.. I am literally jumping with joyyyyy


Double Cheer$$$$$$$$$$.... :thumb: :thumb: :clap2: :clap2: Congrats mate... Happy for u guys... :grouphug: :grouphug: Our dreams Coming true.. Wish to hear more visa grants.. :hug:


----------



## vivv5

Thank you everyone, I am overwhelmed. Anyone going to Sydney?


----------



## jagha86

vivv5 said:


> Thank you everyone, I am overwhelmed. Anyone going to Sydney?


Am going to Sydney mate.. am arriving on march 4th morning...


----------



## vivv5

hahha! Anyone who still have to make their bookings yet? Please PM me.


----------



## rashi25

jagha86 said:


> Congrats dear..!!!!! :hug: :hug: thts s bigggggggggggggg newsssssssssssssssssss.. :thumb: :thumb: happy for u guys... all the best for u guys..........:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations to u guys who are getting visa grant bt please let me know as what is TFN.
as my file applied on july 20 and is in final decision since 16 jan

regards
Rashi


----------



## jagha86

rashi25 said:


> Congratulations to u guys who are getting visa grant bt please let me know as what is TFN.
> as my file applied on july 20 and is in final decision since 16 jan
> 
> regards
> Rashi


https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

Just go to the link above & fill in the details..

In the end if it says U R ELIGIBLE TO APPLY then u r visa has been granted..

if it says U R NOT ELIGIBLE then u have to wait for a while mate..

Try it..all the best for u..


----------



## vivv5

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/
Just got to this website and enter your details accurately. See what message you see at the end. Cheers. Goodluck!






rashi25 said:


> Congratulations to u guys who are getting visa grant bt please let me know as what is TFN.
> as my file applied on july 20 and is in final decision since 16 jan
> 
> regards
> Rashi


----------



## SydneySummons

ayaan said:


> zion180 be ready for next month,i think march will brings good news for all august applicants....


Yeah people, you both are next in line(hopefully early next week) and then my number will come as well!! yayy!!! can't wait!!

Cheers,
S


----------



## zion180

ayaan said:


> zion180 be ready for next month,i think march will brings good news for all august applicants....


Oh thank and i can't wait to hear good news but am sure our day will come be ready as well


----------



## vivv5

I can't sleep~ haha


----------



## patelgg

I can't sleep friends i m so excited
Is there any one going to adelaide


----------



## vivv5

Lol! i cant sleep either.  I m going to Sydney.. where r u gonna board from?


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Aps1777 just told me the wonderful awesome news!!!! 


A hearty congrats to Vivv5 and pateleg and also to Jagha!!!! and if I have missed anyone, a big congrats and hugs to all of you!!!!!!!! I couldn't be happier for you guys!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

I haven't logged in awhile and went through some old posts to catchup :ranger: and this morning saw an email from Aps and awesome news people!!!! Vivv5 the wait is finally over for you!!

Oshi, you will be next!! Keep your hopes high.

I've booked my tickets to India for the 22nd of March. Had a hard hard time getting leave from work that I ended up in tears. 

Couldn't be more happier for you guys!!!!!!


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oh and by the way Mass21, my sco was A Nagendra.


----------



## termin8r

vivv5 said:


> Transaction ended
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> 
> YEYYYYYYYYYYY!


Congratulation vivv5 . Very happy for you ....


----------



## Oshividhu

Aps1777 said:


> Yeaaaaaaa totall awesomeness congrats vivv and patelg .. So happy for you guys ... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: yipeeeee finally the much awaited have got their visa... Hey oshi you got to check too




So happy for you Viv

Aps, checked mine, no luck yet. But now that Viv has got it, I am pretty hopeful. Waiting eagerly for next week.


----------



## MaSS21

vivv5 said:


> Peoppleeeeee my visa is also granted
> !!!!! My tfn just got updatedddd.. I am literally jumping with joyyyyy


Congrats Vivv.... Great news !!! happy re-union  

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## Oshividhu

I hate this weekend  can't wait for next week. Please pray for me everyone.


----------



## Guest

Oshividhu said:


> So happy for you Viv
> 
> Aps, checked mine, no luck yet. But now that Viv has got it, I am pretty hopeful. Waiting eagerly for next week.


Oshi this Monday is your day .... Can't wait to hear you have got it


----------



## patelgg

Oshi Next week u will get it.


----------



## patelgg

Thank you friends for your support.
I couldnt able to pass my lonely time in India your support gave me lots of strength.
Thanks to all for wishes.
I hope everyone will get their visa soon and I pray for waiting list people they dont have to wait like I did.
You all friends have best of luck.


----------



## patelgg

Is there any one going to Adelaide sometime in second week of March.
Flying from Mumbai


----------



## Oshividhu

Aps1777 said:


> Oshi this Monday is your day .... Can't wait to hear you have got it


The only problem is that Monday and Tuesday generally there are No visa grants, they start from wednesday only. But I am still praying for Monday, can't wait anymore.


----------



## Guest

Oshividhu said:


> The only problem is that Monday and Tuesday generally there are No visa grants, they start from wednesday only. But I am still praying for Monday, can't wait anymore.


True  but I really hope for once there is an exception and you get it on Monday at 9 am in the morning ... Praying for ya ...


----------



## Oshividhu

Aps1777 said:


> True  but I really hope for once there is an exception and you get it on Monday at 9 am in the morning ... Praying for ya ...


Yeah...that wud be awesome!!! Thanks dear


----------



## Spousevisa

vivv5 said:


> YEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot people. I was literally jumping untill my mom-in-law reminded that I've got a baby in the tummy hahahha! I can go bonkers today!! Cheers everyone


Hi Vivv5...
We have not interacted much, but i go through this forum everyday and would read your posts everytime... I am so happy for u that you finally got ur visa after a really long wait... All the best for your future life and wish u good luck and a happy and safe journey.. I am a Jan 2013 applicant and have a long way to go...


----------



## vivv5

Thank you soooo much SpouseVisa! Yeah Jan to July/August is a really long time. I reckon you should get busy, join a hobby class or something, else you'll be pulling your hair out often.  Goodluck to you now. I cant wait for the grant letter


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> Thank you soooo much SpouseVisa! Yeah Jan to July/August is a really long time. I reckon you should get busy, join a hobby class or something, else you'll be pulling your hair out often.  Goodluck to you now. I cant wait for the grant letter


Viv, I told you you will get it this week, and now you owe me a party!!!! When are you planning to fly?


----------



## Oshividhu

Jichupacha

What about you? Got your medical clearance?


----------



## jichupacha

Oshividhu said:


> Jichupacha
> 
> What about you? Got your medical clearance?


Hi oshividhu ,
No..not yet ....heard nothing from case officer.It is over 2 months ,don't know why they are taking so long.
My best wishes to all who got visa viv5,patelgg ...
All the best for you oshividhu ..next it is your turn.
Here is an end of another week of waiting.

Waiting for a miracle to happen....


----------



## jichupacha

Hi friends,
Wanted to know ,whether there is anyone who is facing the same problem,sailing in the same boat.
It's about medical clearance that's taking so long.
Please let me know..

Happy weekend friends...


----------



## Oshividhu

jichupacha said:


> Hi friends,
> Wanted to know ,whether there is anyone who is facing the same problem,sailing in the same boat.
> It's about medical clearance that's taking so long.
> Please let me know..
> 
> Happy weekend friends...


Where did u do your medicals? It shouldn't have taken so long!!!!


----------



## jichupacha

Oshividhu said:


> Where did u do your medicals? It shouldn't have taken so long!!!!


Hi..
It was done in Hyderabad ..both of them..first and second..since it was asked to repeat and due to heavy backlog at gh..is the reason the co gives ,every time we mail them..
So need to wait..


----------



## Rajshreerj

happy to know november SCO finalising soon. Happy now with next week we see some august applicants finalising too..god bless us. congrates everyone and be patience ur number is up. all august applicants cheer up March is our best month.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Rajshreerj

i wish they quickly finalise backlog and finish more applicants soon. goodluck eveyone wait is soon to be end. Anyone coming to perth come to say hello to US.


----------



## Oshividhu

jichupacha said:


> Hi..
> It was done in Hyderabad ..both of them..first and second..since it was asked to repeat and due to heavy backlog at gh..is the reason the co gives ,every time we mail them..
> So need to wait..


I don't know why it's taking so long. Yours should have been sent for final decision long time ago. Atb mate, hope you get it soon!!!


----------



## fistu

, yes, it took 2.5 months for my medical clearance ,,
Stay cool...
It's quite normal 
Cheers
QUOTE="jichupacha"]Hi friends,
Wanted to know ,whether there is anyone who is facing the same problem,sailing in the same boat.
It's about medical clearance that's taking so long.
Please let me know..

Happy weekend friends...[/QUOTE]


----------



## rashi25

jagha86 said:


> https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1
> 
> Just go to the link above & fill in the details..
> 
> In the end if it says U R ELIGIBLE TO APPLY then u r visa has been granted..
> 
> if it says U R NOT ELIGIBLE then u have to wait for a while mate..
> 
> Try it..all the best for u..


Thankyou buddy for the information given.

Had just gone thru the link however not able to understand it. Could you please throw some light upon it in brief.

Regards
Rashi


----------



## Abz777

Hi I. Am new in this forum I m following this forum from dec and u guys doing great job. I want to enter my detail in spreadsheet.
Dol: 29/11/12
Co assing: 30/1/13
Co: 09
Additional document: photos, medical
Medical and addittional document submit: 4/2/13
File forward to Sco : 13/2/13


----------



## successs

Hi Mates,

Can anyone pls clarify after receiving grant letter, do we need to Stamp the Visa on Passport?

Just wanted to know, when we are boarding from India, Immigration in India will allow to board just with grant letter and passport? 

And in transition, whether they they will be ok with just grant letter and passport?

And in Port of Entry in Australia, whether they will be ok with just grant letter and passport?

Anyone pls clarify?


----------



## kv09

successs said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Can anyone pls clarify after receiving grant letter, do we need to Stamp the Visa on Passport?
> 
> Just wanted to know, when we are boarding from India, Immigration in India will allow to board just with grant letter and passport?
> 
> And in transition, whether they they will be ok with just grant letter and passport?
> 
> And in Port of Entry in Australia, whether they will be ok with just grant letter and passport?
> 
> Anyone pls clarify?


Yes dear u just need ur grant letter photoset copy and ur passport to shoe them.coz when immigration ppl ask about ur visa.u just give them ur grant letter photocopy and passport.take 3-4photostates of grant letter..I have taken just grant letter nd passport.nothing else they asked. .


----------



## SydneySummons

fistu said:


> , yes, it took 2.5 months for my medical clearance ,,
> Stay cool...
> It's quite normal
> Cheers
> QUOTE="jichupacha"]Hi friends,
> Wanted to know ,whether there is anyone who is facing the same problem,sailing in the same boat.
> It's about medical clearance that's taking so long.
> Please let me know..
> 
> Happy weekend friends...


[/QUOTE]

Hey Fistu,

any update on your visa. we are quite close now. please keep us posted. on any news you may have from AHC.

Cheers,
S


----------



## rashi25

Hi can anyone let me know thru the brief update about TFN link. Actually i hd just gone thru it bt still nt so clear to understand.

My file applied on 20 july 2012
CO allocated 10 oct
From 16 jan 2013 its in final decision 

bd still waiting (


----------



## anon.

jichupacha said:


> Hi oshividhu ,
> No..not yet ....heard nothing from case officer.It is over 2 months ,don't know why they are taking so long.
> My best wishes to all who got visa viv5,patelgg ...
> All the best for you oshividhu ..next it is your turn.
> Here is an end of another week of waiting.
> 
> Waiting for a miracle to happen....




Hey Jigupacha, I am sailing in the same boat, had a second medical query and its been over 2.5 months but no medical clearance yet from Global Health.

Called a few times to AHC Delhi but all operators give vague answers and I havent been able to directly contact Global Health.

I am a June applicant, and it has been over 8.5 months of agony.


----------



## Guest

successs said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Can anyone pls clarify after receiving grant letter, do we need to Stamp the Visa on Passport?
> 
> Just wanted to know, when we are boarding from India, Immigration in India will allow to board just with grant letter and passport?
> 
> And in transition, whether they they will be ok with just grant letter and passport?
> 
> And in Port of Entry in Australia, whether they will be ok with just grant letter and passport?
> 
> Anyone pls clarify?


FYI 
Label free travel arrangements from 1 October 2012
As of 1 October 2012, the South Asia region, including India will implement label-free visa travel to Australia in line with the Australian Government’s global program. 
While a visa will still be required to enter and stay in Australia, a visa label will no longer be required in the passport. Airlines will be able to electronically verify a visa holder’s authority to travel to and enter Australia.
Please visit our website at Home - Australian High Commission and Department of Immigration & Citizenship for information on label-free travel.


----------



## Guest

rashi25 said:


> Hi can anyone let me know thru the brief update about TFN link. Actually i hd just gone thru it bt still nt so clear to understand.
> 
> My file applied on 20 july 2012
> CO allocated 10 oct
> From 16 jan 2013 its in final decision
> 
> bd still waiting (


Can you let us know which part you aren't able to understand. Have you put all your details all the till the end.


----------



## rashi25

Aps1777 said:


> Can you let us know which part you aren't able to understand. Have you put all your details all the till the end.


Hi Apps1777,

Buddy i completed all the details begin from passport number, its origin, third one as ever visited Australia and further completed other two pages however i am getting prompt as "The information you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that information you have entered is correct & try again".

However, already tried thrice & entered the complete details.


----------



## Guest

rashi25 said:


> Hi Apps1777,
> 
> Buddy i completed all the details begin from passport number, its origin, third one as ever visited Australia and further completed other two pages however i am getting prompt as "The information you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that information you have entered is correct & try again".
> 
> However, already tried thrice & entered the complete details.


Oh that error .. Yeah it has come one or twice for vivv. Senior expat members help out.. Dd you guys just try again later or change an option ?


----------



## rashi25

Aps1777 said:


> Oh that error .. Yeah it has come one or twice for vivv. Senior expat members help out.. Dd you guys just try again later or change an option ?


True !! facing same error again 

How to correct it ? Please assist guys !!


----------



## MaSS21

rashi25 said:


> Hi Apps1777,
> 
> Buddy i completed all the details begin from passport number, its origin, third one as ever visited Australia and further completed other two pages however i am getting prompt as "The information you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that information you have entered is correct & try again".
> 
> However, already tried thrice & entered the complete details.


rashi25.... if you get that message...It means you are not eligible to apply TFN... you will be able to apply only if you get your visa grant....

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## rashi25

Mass21 : Is that so? Mean i need to wait more 

Dnt know why immigration taking such long time its already 7 months nw.


----------



## jichupacha

anon. said:


> Hey Jigupacha, I am sailing in the same boat, had a second medical query and its been over 2.5 months but no medical clearance yet from Global Health.
> 
> Called a few times to AHC Delhi but all operators give vague answers and I havent been able to directly contact Global Health.
> 
> I am a June applicant, and it has been over 8.5 months of agony.


Hi anon,
Where u asked to repeat medical?if so when did you do your second medical?
It is better you mail your co for any enquiry.
Global health is not answering to our queries,recorded message ask us to contact co.
All the best anon...lets hope for a good week ahead ...


----------



## Abz777

Can anybody tell me I m nov applicant and my file with Sco and some of sep and oct applicants havnt been forward to Sco so do I have to wait till the time their file don't decide or I will get visa before them


----------



## termin8r

Abz777 said:


> Can anybody tell me I m nov applicant and my file with Sco and some of sep and oct applicants havnt been forward to Sco so do I have to wait till the time their file don't decide or I will get visa before them


Probably but you will never know till the time you get it. It is always based on DOL as per AHC


----------



## patelgg

rashi25 said:


> Hi Apps1777,
> 
> Buddy i completed all the details begin from passport number, its origin, third one as ever visited Australia and further completed other two pages however i am getting prompt as "The information you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that information you have entered is correct & try again".
> 
> However, already tried thrice & entered the complete details.


Hi Rashi that means your Visa is still in Process you have to wait.


----------



## ayaan

rashi25 said:


> Hi can anyone let me know thru the brief update about TFN link. Actually i hd just gone thru it bt still nt so clear to understand.
> 
> My file applied on 20 july 2012
> CO allocated 10 oct
> From 16 jan 2013 its in final decision
> 
> bd still waiting (


u will definately get visa coming week,i think in coming 4 days [25,26,27,28,] AHC clear all june july cases..hope for best


----------



## rashi25

ayaan said:


> u will definately get visa coming week,i think in coming 4 days [25,26,27,28,] AHC clear all june july cases..hope for best


Thanks Ayaan...

Giving some hope !!

My fingers crossed hope for the best !!


----------



## rashi25

Oshividhu said:


> I hate this weekend  can't wait for next week. Please pray for me everyone.


All d best Oshividhu !!

M sure u will receive grant in this coming week !!

We pray for everyone who are in pipeline


----------



## abhisek

Guys....am a new member here.....how do I look at the spreadshert? Is there any link I could click on?


----------



## MaSS21

abhisek said:


> Guys....am a new member here.....how do I look at the spreadshert? Is there any link I could click on?


Welcome to the forum abhisek... here is the link to SS
http://goo.gl/M05HJ


Regards
MaSS21


----------



## rashi25

MaSS21 said:


> Welcome to the forum abhisek... here is the link to SS
> http://goo.gl/M05HJ
> 
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


Hey MASS21,

Could you please upload my details on the spreadsheet link given by you as not able to edit ..

Applied on 20 july 2012
CO Allocated : 10 Oct 2012
CO Code : 11
Additional documents sent : 6 Nov 2012
Case in final decision since : 16 Jan but don't know who is the Senior Case officer.

Regards,
Rashi


----------



## zion180

Good luck to all of you guys for next week i hope we hear good news.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

How is everyone going? Any visa grants? 

Oshi, it'll be your turn this week


----------



## termin8r

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> How is everyone going? Any visa grants?
> 
> Oshi, it'll be your turn this week


New day full of hope. Lets see how many get it today. 

Feeling lucky anyone ?


----------



## abhisek

Hey thanks a lot ...MaSS21


----------



## Oshividhu

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> How is everyone going? Any visa grants?
> 
> Oshi, it'll be your turn this week


No luck yet dhurga. But I m keeping all my fingers crossed. Yes even toes.


----------



## 309/100

*The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again. *


----------



## rashi25

Oshividhu said:


> No luck yet dhurga. But I m keeping all my fingers crossed. Yes even toes.


Just hope nd hope !!

Dats what in my case too !!

All d best Oshividhu


----------



## vivv5

I just confirmed my visa grant with the AHC! Yeyyy! It was finalised on Friday but she said i will get the grant letter in a week's time. Also does anyone know how soon they send the file back?


----------



## Abz777

vivv5 said:


> I just confirmed my visa grant with the AHC! Yeyyy! It was finalised on Friday but she said i will get the grant letter in a week's time. Also does anyone know how soon they send the file back?


That's good news congrates


----------



## Oshividhu

vivv5 said:


> I just confirmed my visa grant with the AHC! Yeyyy! It was finalised on Friday but she said i will get the grant letter in a week's time. Also does anyone know how soon they send the file back?


Why a full week viv, did they give any reason


----------



## termin8r

Oshividhu said:


> Why a full week viv, did they give any reason


May be they have some process to finish and update all departments about the same


----------



## patelgg

I am waiting for grant letter then i can book my ticket.
Is there any one going to Adelaide.
I will aboard flight from Mumbai.


----------



## Oshividhu

Monday gone but no news yet. Hopeful for tomorrow though!!


----------



## vivv5

Oshi, she actually said I will get the letter this week or next. I thought that may be she didn't wanna give me any hopes of getting a letter too soon so she took 2 weeks in general?! 

Also Patelgg, I already booked my tickets. You should call AHC and confirm as well and just book your tickets. Malaysian and Thai airlines are offering pretty cheap tickets!


----------



## patelgg

vivv5 said:


> Oshi, she actually said I will get the letter this week or next. I thought that may be she didn't wanna give me any hopes of getting a letter too soon so she took 2 weeks in general?!
> 
> Also Patelgg, I already booked my tickets. You should call AHC and confirm as well and just book your tickets. Malaysian and Thai airlines are offering pretty cheap tickets!


Hi Vivv but malysia has 30 kg Baggage and Singapore has 40 Kg. Vivv r u going to Adelaide.

I am gonna call today to AHC about my visa.

Thank you


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

patelgg said:


> Hi Vivv but malysia has 30 kg Baggage and Singapore has 40 Kg. Vivv r u going to Adelaide.
> 
> I am gonna call today to AHC about my visa.
> 
> Thank you


My husband got his grant letter in 2 days. Shouldnt take long so go ahead and get you tickets. And take Singapore airlines because of the baggage allowance.


----------



## patelgg

i just call AHC and confirm that i got Visa.
Thank god.

Thank you all guys.


----------



## nowhere

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> My husband got his grant letter in 2 days. Shouldnt take long so go ahead and get you tickets. And take Singapore airlines because of the baggage allowance.


hi dhurga, i see only 20kg allowances for singapore airlines? Elite Gold members get an extra 20kg but what about without any memberships?


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

nowhere said:


> hi dhurga, i see only 20kg allowances for singapore airlines? Elite Gold members get an extra 20kg but what about without any memberships?


When you book, let them know you're a one way migrant. The husband got 40kgs for one way.


----------



## vivv5

Patelgg, one way ticket gets 40 kg baggage. I already booked with Malaysian and they gave me 40 kg +7 to 9 hand baggage. I got the ticket pretty cheap for 29k. And I booked for 15th and am going to Sydney


----------



## rashi25

Patience is getting on my nerves  

No grant news today also !! 

Literally wanna blast AHC.....


----------



## SydneySummons

vivv5 said:


> Oshi, she actually said I will get the letter this week or next. I thought that may be she didn't wanna give me any hopes of getting a letter too soon so she took 2 weeks in general?!
> 
> Also Patelgg, I already booked my tickets. You should call AHC and confirm as well and just book your tickets. Malaysian and Thai airlines are offering pretty cheap tickets!


when have you booked your tickets for Vivv?


----------



## 309/100

*The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again. *


----------



## rashi25

309/100 said:


> *The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again. *


Yeah same prompt i am getting


----------



## abhisek

Wow!!!!
What a long wait u guys hadto go through......I will be applying next week.,,, I am just scared andnot sure how to keep patience......guys help me and share ur keys to patience...I am worried and anxious about the long wait...


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

abhisek said:


> Wow!!!!
> What a long wait u guys hadto go through......I will be applying next week.,,, I am just scared andnot sure how to keep patience......guys help me and share ur keys to patience...I am worried and anxious about the long wait...


Don't be nervous Abhisek! As long as you provide all required documents and have loads of patience, you will be fine. Sometimes you will feel frustrated but the key is to keep calm and know that your turn will finally come. It has to and it will. Be strong for yourself and your partner  and do not lose hope

Best of luck


----------



## rajat_1

vivv5 said:


> Patelgg, one way ticket gets 40 kg baggage. I already booked with Malaysian and they gave me 40 kg +7 to 9 hand baggage. I got the ticket pretty cheap for 29k. And I booked for 15th and am going to Sydney


Even Singapore and Thai also give 40kg on one way, I wrote a mail to their customer care and they confirmed the same


----------



## termin8r

vivv5 said:


> Patelgg, one way ticket gets 40 kg baggage. I already booked with Malaysian and they gave me 40 kg +7 to 9 hand baggage. I got the ticket pretty cheap for 29k. And I booked for 15th and am going to Sydney


Great vivv5 all the best.

I will be in sydney sooon . Just waiting on fo the visa now.


----------



## patelgg

I got my grant latter today just 30 min before.


----------



## Guest

hi guys, i just checked the spread sheet, thank u for updating it daily and who ever is doing it, u doing a great job. i've seen ppl who applied in 2 months back already got a sco allotted, that means according to 90 days theory are they gonna get their grant? that means their processing gets done in 4-5 months. also there are ppl who got it in less than 5 months. if ahc are going by dol then what is this partiality. i can see some july applicants still waiting in the queue while the later ones already got it.
who ever got their visa pls share ur info so that the SS can be updated. It gives us a lot of hope and expectations. thank u. pls clarify my doubt if possible.


----------



## Abz777

zsubbu said:


> hi guys, i just checked the spread sheet, thank u for updating it daily and who ever is doing it, u doing a great job. i've seen ppl who applied in 2 months back already got a sco allotted, that means according to 90 days theory are they gonna get their grant? that means their processing gets done in 4-5 months. also there are ppl who got it in less than 5 months. if ahc are going by dol then what is this partiality. i can see some july applicants still waiting in the queue while the later ones already got it.
> who ever got their visa pls share ur info so that the SS can be updated. It gives us a lot of hope and expectations. thank u. pls clarify my doubt if possible.


It is true that SS is really helpful tracking how ahc grant visa and which month they up to. If its possible you guys should give different color to active member and who's hasn't been active in forum should take it off. Then it will give proper idea how many applicant left on each month. If u like that advise pls change it or if somebody have better idea pls help to make SS more accurate.

Thanks


----------



## zion180

Abz777 said:


> It is true that SS is really helpful tracking how ahc grant visa and which month they up to. If its possible you guys should give different color to active member and who's hasn't been active in forum should take it off. Then it will give proper idea how many applicant left on each month. If u like that advise pls change it or if somebody have better idea pls help to make SS more accurate.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah that is true.i do agree with you mass21 u should give different colour to unactive member in SS


----------



## termin8r

patelgg said:


> I got my grant latter today just 30 min before.


congrats patelgg


----------



## Oshividhu

patelgg said:


> I got my grant latter today just 30 min before.


Congrats man. Hope tomorrow is my day.


----------



## SydneySummons

Oshividhu said:


> Congrats man. Hope tomorrow is my day.


So do I. did u try calling them this week?


----------



## Oshividhu

SydneySummons said:


> So do I. did u try calling them this week?


No, not yet. Hoping to call them only to confirm my ato update. 

Hope to get something on wednesday, Thursday.


----------



## nowhere

vivv5 said:


> Patelgg, one way ticket gets 40 kg baggage. I already booked with Malaysian and they gave me 40 kg +7 to 9 hand baggage. I got the ticket pretty cheap for 29k. And I booked for 15th and am going to Sydney


yes, i called singapore airlines cust care and came to know abt the 40kg allowance for one way trip. Malaysian airlines fares seems to be less compared to all others but i read lots of bad reviews abt the service,flights,food etc.. so planning to go for singapore airlines even if its bit higher.. after all my first journey to OZ wanted to be a pleasant one..


----------



## rashi25

patelgg said:


> I got my grant latter today just 30 min before.


Hey Congos buddy !!

Really feel wonderful when know about any grant news !!

Hip hip hureeyyyyyy to all of u who are getting their visas !!

All d best further !! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## rashi25

zsubbu said:


> hi guys, i just checked the spread sheet, thank u for updating it daily and who ever is doing it, u doing a great job. i've seen ppl who applied in 2 months back already got a sco allotted, that means according to 90 days theory are they gonna get their grant? that means their processing gets done in 4-5 months. also there are ppl who got it in less than 5 months. if ahc are going by dol then what is this partiality. i can see some july applicants still waiting in the queue while the later ones already got it.
> who ever got their visa pls share ur info so that the SS can be updated. It gives us a lot of hope and expectations. thank u. pls clarify my doubt if possible.


Hey zsubbu,

Could you please sent me the latest updated spreadsheet link so that i can have a look upon & will update my details too.


----------



## Guest

*New Member*

Hi Guys,

I am a new member. would like some help in understanding processing time from CO email.

received this from CO today "Your file has been completely assessed and has been queued for final checking.Once the file gets checked, decision would then accordingly be finalised.Appreciate your patience and cooperation till the file gets checked."

does anybody received email before..how long is the wait time after this stage. 
these are my information. please add to spreadsheet. 

Date of lodgement 29/11/2012
Case offcier allocated	30/01/2013
CO 4
Medicals	& PCC & 
Wed DVD  4/2/2013
Documents Sent 13/02/2013
Document Acc 18/02/2013


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

aravindskt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a new member. would like some help in understanding processing time from CO email.
> 
> received this from CO today "Your file has been completely assessed and has been queued for final checking.Once the file gets checked, decision would then accordingly be finalised.Appreciate your patience and cooperation till the file gets checked."
> 
> does anybody received email before..how long is the wait time after this stage.
> these are my information. please add to spreadsheet.
> 
> Date of lodgement 29/11/2012
> Case offcier allocated	30/01/2013
> CO 4
> Medicals	& PCC &
> Wed DVD 4/2/2013
> Documents Sent 13/02/2013
> Document Acc 18/02/2013


Hi, I think its fair to say that some people will receive an email like this but some won't. I didn't. Your case has gone to the senior visa officer for decision. Till today no-one knows how AHC people work so the one line that they keep repeating is that all cases are deceided according to the date of lodgement and also its done on a case by case basis and as such quite a number of members here have been getting their visa in less
than 8 months even though they are meant to finish by 7 months. Some get it sooner. Once it goes to senior visa officer, you will have to wait. Email your caseworker for updates from time to time. You still have time. Keep your hopes up


----------



## Guest

Thanks dhurga for ur reply. my wife requested for a tentative date and got that reply.she is currently working and the company has 2 months notice period. so we emailed to decide on the resignation date since my wife doesn't want to stay after the approval..so its bit tricky..


----------



## Abz777

aravindskt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a new member. would like some help in understanding processing time from CO email.
> 
> received this from CO today "Your file has been completely assessed and has been queued for final checking.Once the file gets checked, decision would then accordingly be finalised.Appreciate your patience and cooperation till the file gets checked."
> 
> does anybody received email before..how long is the wait time after this stage.
> these are my information. please add to spreadsheet.
> 
> Date of lodgement 29/11/2012
> Case offcier allocated	30/01/2013
> CO 4
> Medicals	& PCC &
> Wed DVD 4/2/2013
> Documents Sent 13/02/2013
> Document Acc 18/02/2013


U have same dol like me my dol is 29/11/2012 and u got case officer allocated on same day like me check the spreadsheet.


----------



## patelgg

Oshividhu said:


> Congrats man. Hope tomorrow is my day.


thursday friday are visa grant day and i m sure before this weekend u will get it.
this weekend gonna rock for u.
Best luck


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

aravindskt said:


> Thanks dhurga for ur reply. my wife requested for a tentative date and got that reply.she is currently working and the company has 2 months notice period. so we emailed to decide on the resignation date since my wife doesn't want to stay after the approval..so its bit tricky..


my husband's company had a 3 months notice period and he tendered his resignation in november last year so it would have been up end of jan but he requested for a one month extension since they told him it will take a further 2 mnths but just as well he got his grant 1st feb so his last day at work is today. its up to you. she can tender at resignation when your six months dateline has passed, then you've given an extra mnth for a just incase.


----------



## Guest

Abz777 said:


> U have same dol like me my dol is 29/11/2012 and u got case officer allocated on same day like me check the spreadsheet.


good have a dol buddy.. hope we can track the application progress and keep each other updated


----------



## Guest

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> my husband's company had a 3 months notice period and he tendered his resignation in november last year so it would have been up end of jan but he requested for a one month extension since they told him it will take a further 2 mnths but just as well he got his grant 1st feb so his last day at work is today. its up to you. she can tender at resignation when your six months dateline has passed, then you've given an extra mnth for a just incase.


So if my wife's DOL is on 29/11/12

you are recommending to resign end of may 2013


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

aravindskt said:


> So if my wife's DOL is on 29/11/12
> 
> you are recommending to resign end of may 2013


Hi Aravind

Its up to you, I'm just telling what my husband. For my husband he just didn't want to be bored at home so he said he would rather work. Talk to your mrs, ask her what she wants to do and go from there.


----------



## Guest

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> Hi Aravind
> 
> Its up to you, I'm just telling what my husband. For my husband he just didn't want to be bored at home so he said he would rather work. Talk to your mrs, ask her what she wants to do and go from there.


similar idea as ur hubby's


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

aravindskt said:


> similar idea as ur hubby's


Yeh proceed with what you guys are comfortable with


----------



## MaSS21

rashi25 said:


> Hey zsubbu,
> 
> Could you please sent me the latest updated spreadsheet link so that i can have a look upon & will update my details too.


Rashi25... here is the link to SS http://goo.gl/M05HJ

I'm maintaining the changes to SS... So if you want to make any changes, PM me.. I'll look into it..

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## 309/100

MaSS21 said:


> Rashi25... here is the link to SS http://goo.gl/M05HJ
> 
> I'm maintaining the changes to SS... So if you want to make any changes, PM me.. I'll look into it..
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


Hi MaSS21

Thanks for your work

Could you please make a change to the spread sheet?

instead of 'visa granted since 1st July' can you please introduce three lines namely 'visas approved in Dec', 'Jan' & Feb'

people may understand how many visas are approved on a monthly basis

thanks in advance


----------



## MaSS21

309/100 said:


> Hi MaSS21
> 
> Thanks for your work
> 
> Could you please make a change to the spread sheet?
> 
> instead of 'visa granted since 1st July' can you please introduce three lines namely 'visas approved in Dec', 'Jan' & Feb'
> 
> people may understand how many visas are approved on a monthly basis
> 
> thanks in advance


hi 309/100,

good that you expressed your views.... 
I'm just thinking how far too many colors in the sheet is going to help our forum mates... I've 2 points...
1. too many colors might confuse forum mates...now its just two colors...one visa grant and other waiting... and we have a column to specify when visa is grant.
2. Its bit tough to maintain

I also need views of our other forum mates on this...

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## Guest

MaSS21 said:


> hi 309/100,
> 
> good that you expressed your views....
> I'm just thinking how far too many colors in the sheet is going to help our forum mates... I've 2 points...
> 1. too many colors might confuse forum mates...now its just two colors...one visa grant and other waiting... and we have a column to specify when visa is grant.
> 2. Its bit tough to maintain
> 
> I also need views of our other forum mates on this...
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


Guys exactly what I was thinking. Let the spreadsheet be plain and simple. Mass21 is already doing a lot of changes and updations from her side . :clap2: Anymore stuff we add we are only going to complicate her job and the future expat members. Moreover the excel sheet is a only a guide to know where we stand.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Aps1777 said:


> Guys exactly what I was thinking. Let the spreadsheet be plain and simple. Mass21 is already doing a lot of changes and updations from her side . :clap2: Anymore stuff we add we are only going to complicate her job and the future expat members. Moreover the excel sheet is a only a guide to know where we stand.


Aps!! you mind reader!!!  I was going to say the exact thing. And totally agreed, the more new items added, the more complicating its going to be. SS is only a guide to let members know where they and others stand. Simple and easy to understand is the key. Blue is there to denote that one has got the visa while no color means still progressing. I should think that would be enough. Already there is a timeline column and plus same month applicants are grouped together yes? 

Great work on the SS Mass


----------



## Oshividhu

Oh yes! Today is my day. Got it everyone!!!!

Now withdraeing my 676 application. Cudnt be happier!!!:clap2:


----------



## 309/100

MaSS21 said:


> hi 309/100,
> 
> good that you expressed your views....
> I'm just thinking how far too many colors in the sheet is going to help our forum mates... I've 2 points...
> 1. too many colors might confuse forum mates...now its just two colors...one visa grant and other waiting... and we have a column to specify when visa is grant.
> 2. Its bit tough to maintain
> 
> I also need views of our other forum mates on this...
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


I am not telling you change the colour code, let it be as it is.

Just introduce new lines and change the name of 'Visas granted since July'. make it Visas granted since Jan


----------



## MaSS21

Oshividhu said:


> Oh yes! Today is my day. Got it everyone!!!!
> 
> Now withdraeing my 676 application. Cudnt be happier!!!:clap2:


wow... Congrats dear!! v.happy for you... happy re-union....   
btw what s all abt withdrawing 676 ?? 

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## 309/100

*The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again. *


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oshividhu said:


> Oh yes! Today is my day. Got it everyone!!!!
> 
> Now withdraeing my 676 application. Cudnt be happier!!!:clap2:


big hugs to you :clap2: 

see told you that you'd be next

congrats oshi!!!! did it cross 7 months or are you within the timeline?


----------



## Oshividhu

MaSS21 said:


> wow... Congrats dear!! v.happy for you... happy re-union....
> btw what s all abt withdrawing 676 ??
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


Oh I just got irritated of waitibg, so I applied gor tv 676, which now I m going to withdraw.


----------



## MaSS21

Oshividhu said:


> Oh I just got irritated of waitibg, so I applied gor tv 676, which now I m going to withdraw.


Ohh.. okie... anyway good things are awaiting you in OZ... enjoy and hav fun packing things to meet ur hubby....

Congrats again Oshi!!

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## Oshividhu

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> big hugs to you :clap2:
> 
> see told you that you'd be next
> 
> congrats oshi!!!! did it cross 7 months or are you within the timeline?


7 months 18 days. But it doesnt matter anymore. I will see my hubby soon. 

Thanks dhurga, see you soon in rainy brissie!!!!


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oshividhu said:


> 7 months 18 days. But it doesnt matter anymore. I will see my hubby soon.
> 
> Thanks dhurga, see you soon in rainy brissie!!!!


i couldnt be happier for you   

and yes see you in rainy brissie (its raining non stop, its not cool lol i hope we get abit of break from)


----------



## Abz777

MaSS21 I know it will be very confusing if u change color of SS but if u check their are lot of member not active from last 5 months for example some of march to June applicant still waiting according to SS and they are not even active. So if u can change the color of their column that will give exact idea how's the visa going. If u like advise pls change it if u have any good idea then do according to that 

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Oshividhu said:


> Oh yes! Today is my day. Got it everyone!!!!
> 
> Now withdraeing my 676 application. Cudnt be happier!!!:clap2:


Yeeeaaaaaaa :clap2::clap2::clap2: congratulations oshividhu.... Your day has come ... Another blue line awesome gal... Pack your bags


----------



## Abz777

Now it's time for August applicant most of July applicant got visa so all August applicant be ready it's ur turn good luck


----------



## Oshividhu

Thanks everyone for the wishes and prayers. And a big thanks for the spreadsheet and your support guys. This wait wud have been even more difficult without it.

Btw, big thanks from hubby too. Although not a member, he is a big follower.


----------



## 309/100

*the forum gonna cross 1000 pages in a week!!!!*


----------



## rashi25

Oshividhu said:


> Oh yes! Today is my day. Got it everyone!!!!
> 
> Now withdraeing my 676 application. Cudnt be happier!!!:clap2:


Realllyy Wows so happy for you Oshividhu

Bigggg hugggs my dear

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:

Take care & enjoyyy


----------



## zion180

Oshividhu said:


> Oh yes! Today is my day. Got it everyone!!!!
> 
> Now withdraeing my 676 application. Cudnt be happi.huer!!!:clap2:


Congrats ohsividhu happy reunion


----------



## zion180

Hi ayaan any news in your side


----------



## termin8r

Oshividhu said:


> Oh yes! Today is my day. Got it everyone!!!!
> 
> Now withdraeing my 676 application. Cudnt be happier!!!:clap2:


Congratulations.... it was about time. 

have a good flight...happy reunion.


----------



## rashi25

Abz777 said:


> Now it's time for August applicant most of July applicant got visa so all August applicant be ready it's ur turn good luck


Yeall all july applicants are getting good news except me 

Really eagerly waiting !!

Guys please pray !!


----------



## Abz777

rashi25 said:


> Yeall all july applicants are getting good news except me
> 
> Really eagerly waiting !!
> 
> Guys please pray !!


Be believe in god u will get ur visa soon.


----------



## Abz777

I know rashi25 it's very hard to wait now. I can understand ur situation. I will pray for u


----------



## rashi25

Abz777 said:


> I know rashi25 it's very hard to wait now. I can understand ur situation. I will pray for u


Thankyou Abz1777

Its actual hard to digest patience...

We can only hope for d best news !! 

Ameeen !!


----------



## ayaan

zion180 said:


> Hi ayaan any news in your side


hello zion180,no news,m hubby talked with my AHC yesterday operator said they r doing some internal checks ,gives feedback in 2,3 weeks...u knw my case still with co after 7 months [- 7] days ..they said no matter when ur case farward,only matter ur DOL,sco give decisin according to ur DOL,so i hope the march month brings happiness for all august applicants


----------



## ayaan

Oshividhu said:


> Thanks everyone for the wishes and prayers. And a big thanks for the spreadsheet and your support guys. This wait wud have been even more difficult without it.
> 
> Btw, big thanks from hubby too. Although not a member, he is a big follower.


congrates a lot ...:clap2:


----------



## ayaan

rashi25 said:


> Thankyou Abz1777
> 
> Its actual hard to digest patience...
> 
> We can only hope for d best news !!
> 
> Ameeen !!


rashi25 hi,you have to call the AHC to knw about status,or maied ur CO,i think u can get some info about ur case


----------



## jichupacha

Oshividhu said:


> Oh yes! Today is my day. Got it everyone!!!!
> 
> Now withdraeing my 676 application. Cudnt be happier!!!:clap2:


Congrats oshividhu ...best wishes ....


----------



## jichupacha

Hi.... 
Me still waiting,don't know when will I get a good news.
Tomarrow is exactly eight month after lodgement..still didn't hear anything about my medical clearance.
Why are they taking so long?
Hoping beyond hope..that's all I can do... 

Best wishes for everyone ..happy to see grants ..lets hope for more...


----------



## Oshividhu

jichupacha said:


> Hi....
> Me still waiting,don't know when will I get a good news.
> Tomarrow is exactly eight month after lodgement..still didn't hear anything about my medical clearance.
> Why are they taking so long?
> Hoping beyond hope..that's all I can do...
> 
> Best wishes for everyone ..happy to see grants ..lets hope for more...


I know it must be hard. Hope you get it soon


----------



## rashi25

jichupacha said:


> Hi....
> Me still waiting,don't know when will I get a good news.
> Tomarrow is exactly eight month after lodgement..still didn't hear anything about my medical clearance.
> Why are they taking so long?
> Hoping beyond hope..that's all I can do...
> 
> Best wishes for everyone ..happy to see grants ..lets hope for more...



Yeah Jichupacha,

can understand ur situation. Moreover we have no other option except for wait. We both are sailing on the same boat.

Hope you get good news soon may be tomorrow


----------



## rashi25

ayaan said:


> rashi25 hi,you have to call the AHC to knw about status,or maied ur CO,i think u can get some info about ur case


Hi Ayaan,

Already mailed my CO last week however he is only giving one line reply "We will get back to you once the decision will be taken on this"

Called the AHC yesterday but the operator refused to give any info. further referred me to VHS Cust care.


----------



## SydneySummons

Congrats Oshi!! Your news made my day!!  have been upset since yesterday, as I called up AHC yesterday and they gave me the same "12 months mantra" and even my CO mailed me today in response to my mail....saying the same things that Vivv was told...can't prioritize case, would be unfair to others in the queue....global processing time is 12 months...etc etc...

very upset...was really hoping to get the visa soon. Don't know what to make of it now 

S


----------



## jichupacha

rashi25 said:


> Yeah Jichupacha,
> 
> can understand ur situation. Moreover we have no other option except for wait. We both are sailing on the same boat.
> 
> Hope you get good news soon may be tomorrow


Hi Rashi25, 
Are you facing the same problem?Is your medical not yet cleared?if so,when did you undergo , your medical assessment?
Did you contact co ,what is he saying?
I know a lot of questions..
Yes ,hope so rashi25.....

Best wishes Rashi...


----------



## Oshividhu

SydneySummons said:


> Congrats Oshi!! Your news made my day!!  have been upset since yesterday, as I called up AHC yesterday and they gave me the same "12 months mantra" and even my CO mailed me today in response to my mail....saying the same things that Vivv was told...can't prioritize case, would be unfair to others in the queue....global processing time is 12 months...etc etc...
> 
> very upset...was really hoping to get the visa soon. Don't know what to make of it now
> 
> S


Thanks syneysummons!!!!

Don't worry, we all got to hear the 12 month story, you will get it soon too.


----------



## Oshividhu

Feels so good to see my name in blue. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## rashi25

jichupacha said:


> Hi Rashi25,
> Are you facing the same problem?Is your medical not yet cleared?if so,when did you undergo , your medical assessment?
> Did you contact co ,what is he saying?
> I know a lot of questions..
> Yes ,hope so rashi25.....
> 
> Best wishes Rashi...


Jichupacha,

Hope my Medical is clear because the CO didn't asked further. My case is in final decision since 16 Jan. Dnt knw would they ask for any docs?

Just waiting for Visa grant.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Jichupacha and rashi

my husband's medicals took almost 3 months to clear. he did them 4th october and it did not clear until end of december. when i rang global health in nsw, they said there was a backlog of around 3000 cases. call ahc and ask them why its taking so long and when you can expect it


----------



## ravidhanda

Oshividhu said:


> Feels so good to see my name in blue. :clap2::clap2:


Congrates Oshividhu....
I just want to ask one question, will AHC return documents which was submitted during file lodgement???


----------



## Abz777

Any visa grant today?


----------



## Abz777

According to SS most of dec file forward to SCO are grant visa that's mean they going to start file from jan forward to SCO.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

ravidhanda said:


> Congrates Oshividhu....
> I just want to ask one question, will AHC return documents which was submitted during file lodgement???


photos, wedding dvds so anything personal they will return. but certified copies of documents they will keep


----------



## Abz777

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> photos, wedding dvds so anything personal they will return. but certified copies of documents they will keep


Can u pls tell me what u mean by grant letter do u get grant on email or by mail. So how we come to know about grant visa.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Abz777 said:


> Can u pls tell me what u mean by grant letter do u get grant on email or by mail. So how we come to know about grant visa.


grant letter comes in either email or mail. it is the notification that you have been granted your visa. most people will get an email but i think you can request for it to come in the mail. 

unless you find out yourself via the ato website or an agent(if you have used one) you will come to know that a visa has been granted when you get your letter. alternatively you can call them and ask how your case is progressing.


----------



## sind

Oshividhu said:


> Oh yes! Today is my day. Got it everyone!!!!
> 
> Now withdraeing my 676 application. Cudnt be happier!!!:clap2:


hey Oshi

congrats!!!!!!!!!! happy for you........happy reunion finally!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## rashi25

Hi 

Just called AHC on two numbers 41399900 but the operator refused to give any info. and again referred me to other number 41221000 - Prompt as only IVR speaks no option is getting to speak to operator.

Tried twice bt failed to reach.

Expat Members please suggest as how to reach AHC to know my status - my case had already crossed 7 months.


----------



## Abz777

rashi25 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just called AHC on two numbers 41399900 but the operator refused to give any info. and again referred me to other number 41221000 - Prompt as only IVR speaks no option is getting to speak to operator.
> 
> Tried twice bt failed to reach.
> 
> Expat Members please suggest as how to reach AHC to know my status - my case had already crossed 7 months.


U need to press 1 and cmputerized voice come u press 2 and u need to wait 7 to 8 min to answer u may be that can help.


----------



## rashi25

Abz777 said:


> U need to press 1 and cmputerized voice come u press 2 and u need to wait 7 to 8 min to answer u may be that can help.


Abz777

By dialing which number? Moreover at 41221000 the call gets disconnected automatically even if wait & don't press the options.


----------



## Abz777

rashi25 said:


> Abz777
> 
> By dialing which number? Moreover at 41221000 the call gets disconnected automatically even if wait & don't press the options.


I think that's right number so keep trying that number. 01141221000


----------



## Abz777

Rashi25

Good luck I am feeling u will get visa today or maybe maximum tomorrow.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

rashi25 said:


> Abz777
> 
> By dialing which number? Moreover at 41221000 the call gets disconnected automatically even if wait & don't press the options.


4122 1000 is the right number. follow the options press 1 then more options will be given press 2. you'll eventually get connected. if it gets disconnected, call again


----------



## 309/100

Only one visa this week so far.....


----------



## Abz777

Rashi25

Did u find out anything about ur visa. Any good news


----------



## vivv5

No grant letter as yet! I am booked for 15th though


----------



## rashi25

Abz777 said:


> Rashi25
> 
> Did u find out anything about ur visa. Any good news


I just call d Ahs. spoken to one of the ahc officer

they are saying your case is in que of final decision and
they are waiting for some internal checks.

The case officer will either call you or mail u.

Nw m confused as hw much time will they take?


----------



## Abz777

vivv5 said:


> No grant letter as yet! I am booked for 15th though


Don't they ahc send grant letter by email? If they do then how come u find ur visa grant without received email.


----------



## Guest

Hi friends, I heard that if the spouse is citizen of australia then it would take minimum 8 months for visa grant..!!! I donno how far is this true. i've heard 2-3 cases like this whose spouses are cittizens and their partner visa is taking 8 months to be granted.


----------



## zion180

zsubbu said:


> Hi friends, I heard that if the spouse is citizen of australia then it would take minimum 8 months for visa grant..!!! I donno how far is this true. i've heard 2-3 cases like this whose spouses are cittizens and their partner visa is taking 8 months to be granted.


And why is that?


----------



## sind

*good news*

Hello guys

I got my visa...i just confirmed with AHC.....my visa was granted on26th it seems......happy!!!!!!


----------



## Abz777

sind said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I got my visa...i just confirmed with AHC.....my visa was granted on26th it seems......happy!!!!!!


Congrats happy reunion


----------



## termin8r

sind said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I got my visa...i just confirmed with AHC.....my visa was granted on26th it seems......happy!!!!!!


congratulations


----------



## zion180

sind said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I got my visa...i just confirmed with AHC.....my visa was granted on26th it seems......happy!!!!!!


Congrats mate wish you all the best


----------



## Guest

sind said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I got my visa...i just confirmed with AHC.....my visa was granted on26th it seems......happy!!!!!!


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## jichupacha

sind said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I got my visa...i just confirmed with AHC.....my visa was granted on26th it seems......happy!!!!!!


Congrats Sind ..happy reunion...


----------



## rashi25

sind said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I got my visa...i just confirmed with AHC.....my visa was granted on26th it seems......happy!!!!!!


wows good news:clap2::clap2:

Congrats sind


----------



## patelgg

vivv5 said:


> No grant letter as yet! I am booked for 15th though


hey vivv check your email spam and other folder.

i found my grant later in spam.

u must got latter just check ur emai today.

i got my courier as well but i wasnt at home so i have to pick up tomorrow.

i dont know whats in courier


----------



## patelgg

sind said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I got my visa...i just confirmed with AHC.....my visa was granted on26th it seems......happy!!!!!!


congratulation


----------



## Guest

sind said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I got my visa...i just confirmed with AHC.....my visa was granted on26th it seems......happy!!!!!!


conratulations sind.
wats happenning with ayan, sydneysummons, zion...any news friends.


----------



## sind

Thank you all for your wishes!!!!! Aug applicants check your mails.....your wait is over!!!!


----------



## sachin242

hi everybody


----------



## sachin242

my wife has applied for visa sub class 309 on 27th aug. it went for final decision que on 11th december .. still waiting ...
i cant waitttttt........................
its too hard


----------



## zion180

zsubbu said:


> conratulations sind.
> wats happenning with ayan, sydneysummons, zion...any news friends.


no news mate but hopefully soon .pray for us plz


----------



## sachin242

Please help me friends


----------



## sachin242

I am very new to this forums... i am not sure if i am doing it right or not ?? can anybody please reply


----------



## Guest

sachin242 said:


> my wife has applied for visa sub class 309 on 27th aug. it went for final decision que on 11th december .. still waiting ...
> i cant waitttttt........................
> its too hard


hi sachin242, welcome...
can you please share ur visa details, DOL, Co allocation, sco allocation and other details. it will be updated on Spread Sheet and would be available for guidance of fellow members. Thank u.


----------



## sachin242

*Congrats*



sind said:


> Thank you all for your wishes!!!!! Aug applicants check your mails.....your wait is over!!!!


Hello Sind 
Congratulations for the visa. I can imagine how happy you are now .......
Happy Reunion 
Good luck for your future


----------



## zion180

sind said:


> Thank you all for your wishes!!!!! Aug applicants check your mails.....your wait is over!!!!


Sind nothing in mails even in ATo website .
You said u have find out when you called AHC it means when your checking the ATO website your visa was not granted plz make it clear .thank you


----------



## Guest

zion180 said:


> no news mate but hopefully soon .pray for us plz


surely will, its the only hope that we have. all that we can do is waiting and praying for sooner grant. we donno how they work there in AHC and so we cannot expect anything or analyse how things work out there.
Reading this forum and following the SS is the only thing we can do to cheer ourselves.
But onething I dont understand as they say they are going by DOL, why there are applicants who are still waiting as the ones who applied later get their visa earlier.
on what grounds does this happen. any clue.....


----------



## sachin242

dol 27th august 

date when i recieved medical request 7th nov
may be same day CO had been assigned 

11th dec went for final decision que


----------



## MaSS21

sind said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I got my visa...i just confirmed with AHC.....my visa was granted on26th it seems......happy!!!!!!


Good News again !!!... Congrats Sind !!!  

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## rashi25

zsubbu said:


> surely will, its the only hope that we have. all that we can doHave is waiting and praying for sooner grant. we donno how they work there in AHC and so we cannot expect anything or analyse how things work out there.
> Reading this forum and following the SS is the only thing we can do to cheer ourselves.
> But onething I dont understand as they say they are going by DOL, why there are applicants who are still waiting as the ones who applied later get their visa earlier.
> on what grounds does this happen. any clue.....


Yeah actually you are right zsubbu.

No one can predict their (AHC) working on Visa's.

Have seen many august applicants getting their visa grants & few june & july applicants are still in que of final decision.

At times, i feel too frustrated inspite of having patience.:focus:


----------



## rashi25

sachin242 said:


> my wife has applied for visa sub class 309 on 27th aug. it went for final decision que on 11th december .. still waiting ...
> i cant waitttttt........................
> its too hard


Sachin242,

Welcome to the forum. Can understand the situation you are suffering from.

Just Patience is the only key.

Wish you for speedy visa grant !!


----------



## sind

zion180 said:


> Sind nothing in mails even in ATo website .
> You said u have find out when you called AHC it means when your checking the ATO website your visa was not granted plz make it clear .thank you


I checked ato first . It said "you are eligible for TFN but you have not entered Australia". After that only I called AHC to confirm my visa grant.


----------



## sind

MaSS21 said:


> Good News again !!!... Congrats Sind !!!
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


Thanks MaSS21!!!! I wanna thank you for the best way you are maintaining the SS. You are doing a great job!!!!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## sind

sachin242 said:


> dol 27th august
> 
> date when i recieved medical request 7th nov
> may be same day CO had been assigned
> 
> 11th dec went for final decision que


Hi sachin

Don't worry..i think AHC is going by dol only so when I have got it,it is not a long way to go for you. Hopefully you should get it next week.


----------



## zion180

sind said:


> I checked ato first . It said "you are eligible for TFN but you have not entered Australia". After that only I called AHC to confirm my visa grant.


Thank mate for reply


----------



## SydneySummons

zsubbu said:


> conratulations sind.
> wats happenning with ayan, sydneysummons, zion...any news friends.


I called up AHC,mailed my CO...but they all gave me the "it may take 12 months etc etc" and we go by DOL .....which is so strange....given that...Sind's DOL is 3 days later than mine, SCO assignment date is 19 days later than mine...yet Sind has got the Visa.....and I'm being told...it may take 12 months...it's frustrating...confusing and de-moralising...to say the least!   

Anyways...Sind, Congratulations to you, mate!! you are 1 lucky soul!  :clap2:

S


----------



## rashi25

SydneySummons said:


> I called up AHC,mailed my CO...but they all gave me the "it may take 12 months etc etc" and we go by DOL .....which is so strange....given that...Sind's DOL is 3 days later than mine, SCO assignment date is 19 days later than mine...yet Sind has got the Visa.....and I'm being told...it may take 12 months...it's frustrating...confusing and de-moralising...to say the least!
> 
> Anyways...Sind, Congratulations to you, mate!! you are 1 lucky soul!  :clap2:
> 
> S


You are right SydneySummons. I firmly believe its all up based upon your destiny. So people are really lucky who are getting their visas in a short time frame.

My fingers are crossed let's see when our luck works out.

Hey anyone here of July applicant who is still waiting like me ??


----------



## zion180

rashi25 said:


> You are right SydneySummons. I firmly believe its all up based upon your destiny. So people are really lucky who are getting their visas in a short time frame.
> 
> My fingers are crossed let's see when our luck works out.
> 
> Hey anyone here of July applicant who is still waiting like me ??


I guess tandos


----------



## ayaan

sind said:


> Thank you all for your wishes!!!!! Aug applicants check your mails.....your wait is over!!!!


congrates sind..:clap2:happy for you


----------



## SydneySummons

haha...jus noticed...all august applicants are online..Ayaan & Zion...seems like you too are having sleepless nites like us!

Pardon me all for the rather harsh post earlier...not that I've anything against anybody, in this forum....just that...there's no other body of people, who can understand our position and desperation as all of you here.

Kudos to all you July applicants who kept your patience for soo long....may god give us the strength too, to keep faith and patience with the system.

Cheers,
S


----------



## ayaan

ayaan said:


> congrates sind..:clap2:happy for you


zion180,plz update ur status,am sooo frustrated dis day becoz afer 7 months m file still with CO,i dont knw wats happening,am already visited australia 4 times in 4 year periods,


----------



## zion180

ayaan said:


> zion180,plz update ur status,am sooo frustrated dis day becoz afer 7 months m file still with CO,i dont knw wats happening,am already visited australia 4 times in 4 year periods,


Hahaha that is true i can't get sleep .i have called my agent asking him about my status he told me just u have to wait they are doing some checking and once its clear u can have your visa it sound weird for me .so Wat can i do guys i know nothing about my file


----------



## Oshividhu

sind said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I got my visa...i just confirmed with AHC.....my visa was granted on26th it seems......happy!!!!!!


Congrats. When are where are you flying?


----------



## Oshividhu

SydneySummons said:


> haha...jus noticed...all august applicants are online..Ayaan & Zion...seems like you too are having sleepless nites like us!
> 
> Pardon me all for the rather harsh post earlier...not that I've anything against anybody, in this forum....just that...there's no other body of people, who can understand our position and desperation as all of you here.
> 
> Kudos to all you July applicants who kept your patience for soo long....may god give us the strength too, to keep faith and patience with the system.
> 
> Cheers,
> S


Yeah you guys are like me last week. Zombies!!!

Haha. Don't worry Sydney, just a few more days to go, you will get it soon. I was one of the last ones out of July to get my visa, even someone from aug got it before me. So yes, it is difficult to predict and judge their method of working.

Anyhow, on good terms, I booked my tickets, yay!!!, so happy today.


----------



## rashi25

Hi

Can any one help me out as if want to check that the medicals sent are appropriate or not. How to check ?

Is there any link wherein we can check the details ?


----------



## rashi25

Oshividhu said:


> Yeah you guys are like me last week. Zombies!!!
> 
> Haha. Don't worry Sydney, just a few more days to go, you will get it soon. I was one of the last ones out of July to get my visa, even someone from aug got it before me. So yes, it is difficult to predict and judge their method of working.
> 
> Anyhow, on good terms, I booked my tickets, yay!!!, so happy today.


Really happy for you Oshividhu 

But u were not the last one, m still dere in a pipeline (July applicant) 

Enjoyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy & flyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyylane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## jichupacha

rashi25 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can any one help me out as if want to check that the medicals sent are appropriate or not. How to check ?
> 
> Is there any link wherein we can check the details ?


Hi..
If there is any problem ,will receive a mail asking to redo any required medical test.
If no mail received you can call AHC ,if medical clearance is over then only case will be forwarded to sco.
I was asked to redo chest X-ray ,I received a mail exactly after two months after medical assessment .It was so because x ray was of poor quality and they generally don't take a chance.
It is over two and half month since I underwent my second medical ..four and half on whole..
Still ,it is at same stage.i mailed co and he assured me once medical is cleared required action will be taken..
Still waiting...as far as I know there is no link.
You can call the clinic and know,but generally it is very confidential ..you can confirm the date when it is uploaded.

Complete processing system is so non transparent..we feel we are shooting in dark..

Hope for the best..Friday again ..

End of another week..with desperate wait...


----------



## lonelyf90

greaaaattt!!
I am happy for all those who are getting their visa...vivv5 n oshividhu, sind hav a pleasant journey and a great life ahead!! atlast the august r rolling over..i wish the september turn comes very soon...because this wait is not gettin over!!! wana get bak to ma hubby after all this 2 n half years f marriage!!


----------



## rashi25

jichupacha said:


> Hi..
> If there is any problem ,will receive a mail asking to redo any required medical test.
> If no mail received you can call AHC ,if medical clearance is over then only case will be forwarded to sco.
> I was asked to redo chest X-ray ,I received a mail exactly after two months after medical assessment .It was so because x ray was of poor quality and they generally don't take a chance.
> It is over two and half month since I underwent my second medical ..four and half on whole..
> Still ,it is at same stage.i mailed co and he assured me once medical is cleared required action will be taken..
> Still waiting...as far as I know there is no link.
> You can call the clinic and know,but generally it is very confidential ..you can confirm the date when it is uploaded.
> 
> Complete processing system is so non transparent..we feel we are shooting in dark..
> 
> Hope for the best..Friday again ..
> 
> End of another week..with desperate wait...


Thankyou for the information you given.

I was just wondering that delay is may be non clearance of medical. U cleared my doubt. That means everything is fine only the case is in final que.

Yes hope for the best. I wish you get good news this friday.

All d best buddy


----------



## zion180

all the best for 2morrow guys


----------



## rashi25

Sleepless Nights !!

Never felt such situation during exams


----------



## dil482

Hi all,

I am new to this forum,

Application received: 21/12/12
CO allocated: 27/3/13.
Documents to be uploaded: waiting for marriage certificate( yet to get married on May 24th).

Any idea of how long case will go for?? Is it good idea if i get my fiance on visitor visa? or because it is already 4 months and by the time i submit documents it will be 6 months, is it worth to wait 2 months more and expect something by July 2013.


----------



## RajShresthaSinha

*New Member*

Hi All,

I am pretty new to this website. I am here to share the information in regards to visa status. My spouse has lodged an application on 10.10.2012 and then we got an email from my Case Officer on 10.01.2013 that my application has been forwarded to SCO and currently in queue.

Do you guys have any idea how long it could take more? I am hoping to be with my wife during Holi Festival.

regards,
Raj Sinha


----------



## 309/100

I think some one from Sydney Summons, fistu, Rajshreerj, Aps 1777Sachin 242 gonna be the next !!!!


----------



## fistu

309/100 said:


> I think some one from Sydney Summons, fistu, Rajshreerj, Aps 1777Sachin 242 gonna be the next !!!!


Thank you so much 309/100, 
I hope your estimation turns to be true..
Cheers,


----------



## sachin242

309/100 said:


> I think some one from Sydney Summons, fistu, Rajshreerj, Aps 1777Sachin 242 gonna be the next !!!!


thanks 309/100.. 
May God Bless You !!!!

@fistu 
hi 
when did you apply for the visa ..??


----------



## rashi25

All d best guys !!

Hope today we get some good news about visa grant !!


----------



## termin8r

Today hoping to see at-least 5 members receiving the visa. 
Wishing everyone all the best. keep your hopes alive.


----------



## sind

Oshividhu said:


> Congrats. When are where are you flying?


hi Oshi
thank you......am flying to darwin but not yet decided on the date coz dint get the grant letter ....when are you flying ?


----------



## SydneySummons

309/100 said:


> I think some one from Sydney Summons, fistu, Rajshreerj, Aps 1777Sachin 242 gonna be the next !!!!


Amen! i hope your words come true dear  ray2:


----------



## Qwer

*Very confusing/confused*



dil482 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum,
> 
> Application received: 21/12/12
> CO allocated: 27/3/13.
> Documents to be uploaded: waiting for marriage certificate( yet to get married on May 24th).
> 
> Any idea of how long case will go for?? Is it good idea if i get my fiance on visitor visa? or because it is already 4 months and by the time i submit documents it will be 6 months, is it worth to wait 2 months more and expect something by July 2013.


INTERESTING THOU!!! THINK U NEED TO TAKE REST FOR A WHILE ND ASSEMBLE UR THOUGHTS AGAIN....RELAXopcorn:


----------



## Qwer

*My thoughts!*



dil482 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum,
> 
> Application received: 21/12/12
> CO allocated: 27/3/13.
> Documents to be uploaded: waiting for marriage certificate( yet to get married on May 24th).
> 
> Any idea of how long case will go for?? Is it good idea if i get my fiance on visitor visa? or because it is already 4 months and by the time i submit documents it will be 6 months, is it worth to wait 2 months more and expect something by July 2013.


THINK....U WANTED TO MENTIONhone:
D.O.L: 21/12/2012
C.O APPOINTED :27/02/2013
DOCUMENTS ASKED: MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE/*MC*(MARRIAGE ON 24/05/2013)

MY THOUGHTS...:blah:
U CAN SEND UR *MC* ONLY AFTA 24/05/2013... AND IF ALL OTHER DOCUMENTS ARE IN PLACE IT WOULD BE QUEUED FOR SCO IN DAYS AFTA RECEIVING THE SAME BY CO. AND YES IT WOULD BE SIX MONTHS BY THEN!

*YES U CAN EXPECT A VISA GRANT BY JULY-AUG-SEP MOST PROBABLY...BUT NO ONE CAN BE SURE OF ANYTHING*:closed_2:


----------



## fistu

sachin242 said:


> thanks 309/100..
> May God Bless You !!!!
> 
> @fistu
> hi
> when did you apply for the visa ..??


I applied on 17th of Aug,
cheers,


----------



## fountainhead

Hi Expats,

How are medicals uploaded in the case of spouse visa. Like for 175/189 it would directly be uploaded by the hospital.

But in this case since its not online. How does it happen. Is it sent by hospital directly to AHC? Or how?

Also if you apply through VFS the DOL is when they send you acknowledgement of application received. The first contact made by AHC is when CO contacts you. Please correct me if wrong.

Thanks in advance all...

All the best.....Cheers.


----------



## rashi25

No news till noon 

Think of calling AHC - allah ke naam pe visa grant de do ...ha ha ha


----------



## rashi25

fountainhead said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> How are medicals uploaded in the case of spouse visa. Like for 175/189 it would directly be uploaded by the hospital.
> 
> But in this case since its not online. How does it happen. Is it sent by hospital directly to AHC? Or how?
> 
> Also if you apply through VFS the DOL is when they send you acknowledgement of application received. The first contact made by AHC is when CO contacts you. Please correct me if wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance all...
> 
> All the best.....Cheers.


Hi fountainhead 

DOL is when you applied the case to VFS. Secondly, you are right the first contact by the CO is when CO sat on the case.

Not so sure of medicals. Expats please help !!


----------



## MaSS21

fountainhead said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> How are medicals uploaded in the case of spouse visa. Like for 175/189 it would directly be uploaded by the hospital.
> 
> But in this case since its not online. How does it happen. Is it sent by hospital directly to AHC? Or how?
> 
> Also if you apply through VFS the DOL is when they send you acknowledgement of application received. The first contact made by AHC is when CO contacts you. Please correct me if wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance all...
> 
> All the best.....Cheers.



Hi fountainhead... Welcome to the forum! For Medicals in case of Spouse Visa, you just need to undergo medical test if you do it in India and the remaining formalities will be taken care by the hospital... You can contact your CO to confirm the medical clearance. In case you do your medicals outside India, Then I guess the hospital will give you the results and you need to post the unsealed medical reports to embassy.

If interested share your visa details to add them in Spread Sheet...
Best wishes for ur visa!

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## Abz777

What happen with AHC no visa yet. Hopefully they give some visa in afternoon before weekend.


----------



## sachin242

rashi25 said:


> No news till noon
> 
> Think of calling AHC - allah ke naam pe visa grant de do ...ha ha ha


hey rashi ... 
when did you apply for the visa and when it went for the final que .. ???


----------



## 309/100

Monday is holiday in Australia


----------



## sachin242

i called up AHC three days in a row .. they just do not like to give any information .. frustrating .. if applicants know it will take a bit time we applicants can thnk of applying visitor visa which will help australian economy as well ...


----------



## rashi25

sachin242 said:


> hey rashi ...
> when did you apply for the visa and when it went for the final que .. ???


Hi Sachin,

Applied on 20 July 2012
CO sat on 10 Oct 2012

Since 16 Jan 2013 is in final decision & still waiting


----------



## sachin242

309/100 said:


> Monday is holiday in Australia


its not this monday though .. it is the next one ..


----------



## Abz777

I call AHC to ask which month they processing but operater so offisive and no why how to talk I don't understand they get pay to their job to provide information. And they think they r god. They not doing any favour on us we paid for service. I m so piss off.


----------



## sachin242

rashi25 said:


> Hi Sachin,
> 
> Applied on 20 July 2012
> CO sat on 10 Oct 2012
> 
> Since 16 Jan 2013 is in final decision & still waiting


rashi why did it went for final que so late ????


----------



## Abz777

309/100 said:


> Monday is holiday in Australia


No I don't think so if I m right


----------



## sachin242

Abz777 said:


> I call AHC to ask which month they processing but operater so offisive and no why how to talk I don't understand they get pay to their job to provide information. And they think they r god. They not doing any favour on us we paid for service. I m so piss off.


who was it ??


----------



## rashi25

309/100 said:


> Monday is holiday in Australia


Oh no don't like weekends these days & now another off on Monday.

Any specific day ?


----------



## Abz777

sachin242 said:


> who was it ??


I don't remember the name. But the experience was not good.


----------



## 309/100

rashi25 said:


> Oh no don't like weekends these days & now another off on Monday.
> 
> Any specific day ?


Labour Day


----------



## rashi25

sachin242 said:


> rashi why did it went for final que so late ????


Even i dont knw. Moreover when asked my additional docs were submitted last year on 6th Nov.

Might b Christmas holidays in December.


----------



## Abz777

It doesn't matter if its a holiday in australia as long as ahc New Delhi not closed.


----------



## Abz777

309/100 said:


> Labour Day


Labour day is on 11th of march in victoria


----------



## Abz777

It is not mention in ahc holiday list in 2013.


----------



## rashi25

Abz777 said:


> Labour day is on 11th of march in victoria


Just gone thru the Holiday list of AHC, there is no such off showing for Monday. Next off will be on 27 March for Holi.


----------



## Abz777

Keep checking Ato site guys hopefully some good news. Aug and some July applicant.


----------



## 309/100

rashi25 said:


> Just gone thru the Holiday list of AHC, there is no such off showing for Monday. Next off will be on 27 March for Holi.


holiday in Perth


----------



## Abz777

rashi25 said:


> Just gone thru the Holiday list of AHC, there is no such off showing for Monday. Next off will be on 27 March for Holi.


Rashi25

I rackon u should complain. Might be that help.


----------



## zion180

309/100 said:


> Monday is holiday in Australia


From where you got this information.its not holiday in AHC and this link of public holiday in AHC. 
www.india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/pubhol.html


----------



## Abz777

zion180 said:


> From where you got this information.its not holiday in AHC and this link of public holiday in AHC.
> Public holidays - Australian High Commission


Zion180

Did u check Ato for any news.


----------



## sari_g

good evening everybody ...


----------



## sari_g

new to this forum .. been watching this forum for a long time


----------



## sari_g

i am another august applicant ... waiting for visa eagerly


----------



## Abz777

How come some applicant their visa in 4 month really don't understand. I want some information Becouse when I call ahc they told me that visa process according to date to forward to Sco date. Is it true?


----------



## zion180

Abz777 said:


> Zion180
> 
> Did u check Ato for any news.


Yeah no luck


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

ahc won't be closed on the monday as its not a country wide holiday. qld gets labour day in may. and a number of holidays differ in all states etc queens birthday so a general rule of thumb is if its not a national holiday, ahc will be open


----------



## sari_g

how do you check this ato website ???


----------



## sari_g

and what do you see in this ato website ??


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Abz777 said:


> How come some applicant their visa in 4 month really don't understand. I want some information Becouse when I call ahc they told me that visa process according to date to forward to Sco date. Is it true?


some applicants will have provided ahc with all documents including medicals so they may get their visas quicker and while its assumed that they go by dol, they still work on a case by case basis. as everyone's situation is different


----------



## Abz777

sari_g said:


> and what do you see in this ato website ??


www.iar.ato.gov.au/ 

U need to fill up ur information and if site show u eligible for tfn that mean ur visa granted. Can u pls share ur dol, case officer name and when it forward to Sco.


----------



## zion180

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> some applicants will have provided ahc with all documents including medicals so they may get their visas quicker and while its assumed that they go by dol, they still work on a case by case basis. as everyone's situation is different


That is true


----------



## sari_g

DOL 29th august

CO 15Nov

SCO 15 Dec 

dont know the case officer name


----------



## sari_g

if visa get granted .. dont tou get to know from application status website straight away .. ??
we should get an email from AHC straight away as well i guess


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

sari_g said:


> and what do you see in this ato website ??


www.iar.ato.gov.au is the website. allows you to determine if you are eligible for an australian tax file number. it comes up with 2 messages. either 'your details indicate that you are eligble for a tfn but you have not arrived in australia yet' or 'your details do not match our records at DIAC'

if you get msg 1 - it means your visa has been granted (ahc and the ato are linked, so as soon as you get your visa grant, ato will be updated. some of our older members frequently use the ato website to check if their visa has been granted.

if you get msg 2 - visa has not been granted. check it regularly and call your co for a status update.


----------



## sari_g

do you get to know before hand from ATO website ???


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

sari_g said:


> do you get to know before hand from ATO website ???


if you check in the ato website regularly then yes before ahc tells you, you will know first


----------



## sari_g

i just checked it .. it says does not match


----------



## ahsi

DOL : 27 th July 2012
CO: 3rd Oct 2012
SCO : 7th Dec 2012

Havent got my visa yet!


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

sari_g said:


> i just checked it .. it says does not match


do you know who your case officer is sari? and what is your dol and sco date?


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

ahsi said:


> DOL : 27 th July 2012
> CO: 3rd Oct 2012
> SCO : 7th Dec 2012
> 
> Havent got my visa yet!


i think you should call ahc or get in touch with your co and find out what the issue is. although i dont think you are far off in getting your visa.


----------



## ahsi

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> i think you should call ahc or get in touch with your co and find out what the issue is. although i dont think you are far off in getting your visa.


CO says "The application will take normal processing time:


----------



## sari_g

DOL 29th august

CO 15Nov

SCO 15 Dec

dont know the case officer name


----------



## sari_g

i thnk it all based on final decision que ... not DOL


----------



## sari_g

@ashi 

did you have any issues with medical .. why did it take so long to go to SCO


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

ahsi said:


> CO says "The application will take normal processing time:


you've passed your 7 months. keep hassling them.


----------



## ahsi

sari_g said:


> i thnk it all based on final decision que ... not DOL


Agree! :ranger:


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

sari_g said:


> DOL 29th august
> 
> CO 15Nov
> 
> SCO 15 Dec
> 
> dont know the case officer name


did you have to submit any documents?


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

ahsi said:


> Agree! :ranger:


if you look back on some old posts, this was one of the theories. many times it has been refuted. everyone has been getting their visas according to their dol while some have gotten it early. some who applied later got their visas first ahead of those who applied earlier. my husband got his within 25 days of sco, applicants who's file went to sco earlier then ours, got their visas later.

so really we can't speculate. its annoying that there is no transparency with processing times. all we can do is hope and wait because eventually our time will come


----------



## sari_g

nope .. i did not have to submit any additional documents ... did any of you have to do that ??


----------



## jichupacha

Hi ....

Called AHC..after 15 minutes hold. ,the operator took the call.

I asked the same old question about medical clearance ,even today she told the same old story ..waiting for medical clearance..

I don't know..how long?

Totally helpless..feeling very bad.. 

What is happening ?.....totally disappointed...


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

sari_g said:


> nope .. i did not have to submit any additional documents ... did any of you have to do that ??


yes quite a number of us had to submit additional docs. in my case it was medicals, pcc and birth certificate. medicals took 3 months to clear.


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

jichupacha said:


> Hi ....
> 
> Called AHC..after 15 minutes hold. ,the operator took the call.
> 
> I asked the same old question about medical clearance ,even today she told the same old story ..waiting for medical clearance..
> 
> I don't know..how long?
> 
> Totally helpless..feeling very bad..
> 
> What is happening ?.....totally disappointed...


what about global health? have you tried calling them? you should talk global feedback unit jichu!! its already been too long with your case.


----------



## jichupacha

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> yes quite a number of us had to submit additional docs. in my case it was medicals, pcc and birth certificate. medicals took 3 months to clear.


Hi Durga sureshkumar
Why did your medical take so long?any particular reason?

Few members in SS ,I have seen whose medical done later then me are cleared but mine yet waiting?


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

jichupacha said:


> Hi Durga sureshkumar
> Why did your medical take so long?any particular reason?
> 
> Few members in SS ,I have seen whose medical done later then me are cleared but mine yet waiting?


no idea.. my husband did his medicals on the 4th of october and it got cleared end of december i think the 27th. i called global health and they said there is a backlog if 3000 cases. apart from that i'm not sure of why it took this long. 

you should complain to global feedback unit. they may escalate your case


----------



## jichupacha

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> what about global health? have you tried calling them? you should talk global feedback unit jichu!! its already been too long with your case.


Hi,
But global health is not answering to our calls.
They are asking us to contact our co in this regard.
When we contact co ,he told us that he had mailed global health and waiting for their reply?
So no one gives ,proper reply..rather ask us to wait..
Which I have been doing since eight months....

Next month is my first wedding anniversy ...donno ...what will it be like?

like a punishment ..long wait....


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

jichupacha said:


> Hi,
> But global health is not answering to our calls.
> They are asking us to contact our co in this regard.
> When we contact co ,he told us that he had mailed global health and waiting for their reply?
> So no one gives ,proper reply..rather ask us to wait..
> Which I have been doing since eight months....
> 
> Next month is my first wedding anniversy ...donno ...what will it be like?
> 
> like a punishment ..long wait....


you should keep hassling your co. i feel for you, its been so long in your case with the medicals. just keel hassling them. are you able to apply for tv?


----------



## sari_g

why is global health .. ??

is it list of doctors AHC provide for medical examination??


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

sari_g said:


> why is global health .. ??
> 
> is it list of doctors AHC provide for medical examination??


global health is where your medicals get uploaded to here in australia. they are the ones that process/clear your medicals


----------



## ahsi

sari_g said:


> @ashi


----------



## ahsi

sari_g said:


> nope .. i did not have to submit any additional documents ... did any of you have to do that ??


ya! pics of the pheras  coz they said marriage certificate and wedding pics in general ( with family/ lunch et al ) was not enuf.


----------



## sari_g

how would i know that my medicals has been cleared or not .... 
whenever i call they say it went for final decision .. so if it went for final decision, does it mean medicals has been cleared or not ???


----------



## pratyush

Hi all,

Emailed to the CO today.. 
It has been 80 days since file was queued for decision .. So was expecting some update on my file ...
She simply said.. The same old story of standard processing times.. Global processing times.. Etc..

Even though our application was queued for final decision .. N it's 5 months now.. We still have to wait for the " 7 months indicative processing time" 

Hmmm that's what she said.. We never know how they work.. Or how they act or react 

I seriously decided not to check mails and ATO but already did twice 

Any way all the best guys


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

sari_g said:


> how would i know that my medicals has been cleared or not ....
> whenever i call they say it went for final decision .. so if it went for final decision, does it mean medicals has been cleared or not ???


if it hass gone for final decision means it has cleared.


----------



## vivv5

Yuuhuuuu everyone! 
I got my visa grant letter today after my agents sent a reminder to my co. However, the funny thing is my documents were couriered before and they reached yesterday. My CO had totally forgotten about sending in an email! Lol! But Yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! I fly on 15th. Anybody going to Sydney ?


----------



## vivv5

and also my SCO name is LYNDA MONTGOMERY


----------



## sari_g

hey viv ... when did you applied ?? and when did it went for final que ???


----------



## jichupacha

Dhurga Sureshkumar said:


> you should keep hassling your co. i feel for you, its been so long in your case with the medicals. just keel hassling them. are you able to apply for tv?


Hi,
Co told since medical is not yet cleared ,even though I apply ..they will wait for clearance .

So waiting for clearance...which is taking so much time..


----------



## patelgg

vivv5 said:


> Yuuhuuuu everyone!
> I got my visa grant letter today after my agents sent a reminder to my co. However, the funny thing is my documents were couriered before and they reached yesterday. My CO had totally forgotten about sending in an email! Lol! But Yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! I fly on 15th. Anybody going to Sydney ?


hi vivv i m flying on 15 to adelaide malysian airline from mumbai


----------



## sind

SydneySummons said:


> I called up AHC,mailed my CO...but they all gave me the "it may take 12 months etc etc" and we go by DOL .....which is so strange....given that...Sind's DOL is 3 days later than mine, SCO assignment date is 19 days later than mine...yet Sind has got the Visa.....and I'm being told...it may take 12 months...it's frustrating...confusing and de-moralising...to say the least!
> 
> Anyways...Sind, Congratulations to you, mate!! you are 1 lucky soul!  :clap2:
> 
> S


Hey Sydney

Thanks .....am not lucky and all. i know how it feels when a person who has applies for visa after you gets it earlier.....
According to me what i feel is if you have applied for a prospective marriage visa which is then changed to 309 visa after marriage ,they process it a bit late . People who have applied just for 309 and have given their documents properly get their visa in 6-6.5 months. 
As some other person in the forum was saying if your partner is a australian citizen they take a bit longer then partners who are PR....

Its just my opinion ,but i might be wrong also.......
don't take it too seriously......


----------



## sind

ayaan said:


> congrates sind..:clap2:happy for you


Thanks ayaan!!!!!!!!!! Hope you too get your visa soon.......


----------



## Abz777

Ayaan

Didn't u apply subclass 100. Does it take 7 month or more Becouse I heard it take 7 to 8 month for visa


----------



## rashi25

Marked a mail to my CO to know the status still no revert 

Now again weekend and Monday off  not done ;(


----------



## Abz777

rashi25 said:


> Marked a mail to my CO to know the status still no revert
> 
> Now again weekend and Monday off  not done ;(


First of all Monday is not off and another thing u will get ur visa soon it's just matter of fact u didn't get luck but I hope u will next week dafinatly. Hope for best


----------



## Abz777

I applied in nov only three months finish. I m feeling that I can't wait anymore I know still long way to go. I don't know how I m going to keep my patience anymore. I feel bad all July and aug applicants who still havnt got their visa. I pray all of u guys. I wish my visa come soon as well.


----------



## rashi25

Abz777 said:


> I applied in nov only three months finish. I m feeling that I can't wait anymore I know still long way to go. I don't know how I m going to keep my patience anymore. I feel bad all July and aug applicants who still havnt got their visa. I pray all of u guys. I wish my visa come soon as well.


Yeah Abz777

Heartiest thanks for your blessings & wish u get your visa soon !!


----------



## rashi25

jichupacha said:


> Hi,
> Co told since medical is not yet cleared ,even though I apply ..they will wait for clearance .
> 
> So waiting for clearance...which is taking so much time..


Can understand buddy !!

No worries, am sure next week gonna bring good news for you


----------



## ayaan

zion180 said:


> Hahaha that is true i can't get sleep .i have called my agent asking him about my status he told me just u have to wait they are doing some checking and once its clear u can have your visa it sound weird for me .so Wat can i do guys i know nothing about my file


zion same with me,when mu husband called AHC they said they r doing sum internal checks...


----------



## ayaan

zion180 said:


> Yeah no luck


----------



## Suppy

jichupacha said:


> Hi ....
> 
> Called AHC..after 15 minutes hold. ,the operator took the call.
> 
> I asked the same old question about medical clearance ,even today she told the same old story ..waiting for medical clearance..
> 
> I don't know..how long?
> 
> Totally helpless..feeling very bad..
> 
> What is happening ?.....totally disappointed...


Hi Jichupacha,

Mine is the same case as urs. medicals are still with Global health. The file is still with the co and has not still gone to the SCO.....so frustrating its been 2 and a half months now...they say GH has a backlog..my dol is 27july....when did u lodge urs?


----------



## Suppy

ahsi said:


> DOL : 27 th July 2012
> CO: 3rd Oct 2012
> SCO : 7th Dec 2012
> 
> Havent got my visa yet!


Hi ahsi,

Mine is the same dol as urs...is ur medicals cleared? And when did u do them....


----------



## jichupacha

Suppy said:


> Hi Jichupacha,
> 
> Mine is the same case as urs. medicals are still with Global health. The file is still with the co and has not still gone to the SCO.....so frustrating its been 2 and a half months now...they say GH has a backlog..my dol is 27july....when did u lodge urs?


Hi suppy,
I lodged it on 28 June 2012.
Where u asked to redo any test?if so when?when was ur first and second medical?
All the best suppy...lets hope coming week will turn out to be lucky...


----------



## Suppy

jichupacha said:


> Hi suppy,
> I lodged it on 28 June 2012.
> Where u asked to redo any test?if so when?when was ur first and second medical?
> All the best suppy...lets hope coming week will turn out to be lucky...


Hi ,

No I was not asked to redo medicals..thank God! Ya Hoping to get it cleared by mid march at least....when did u do ur medicals btw...?


----------



## zion180

ayaan said:


> zion same with me,when mu husband called AHC they said they r doing sum internal checks...


Yeah i have crossed the timeline .and no news god make us stronger .i hate the weekend


----------



## SydneySummons

vivv5 said:


> Yuuhuuuu everyone!
> I got my visa grant letter today after my agents sent a reminder to my co. However, the funny thing is my documents were couriered before and they reached yesterday. My CO had totally forgotten about sending in an email! Lol! But Yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! I fly on 15th. Anybody going to Sydney ?


Congrats gal! your and my CO are the same! and I cant imagine what will happen if she forgets to mail me my grant letter...as unlike all of you, I cant even check via the ATO site, whether I've got my visa!!

and yes, I'm going to Sydney as well, once the visa comes through  pray its soon..so that I can also fly around the same time as you..since I also need to join work by the 18th of March.

Fingers crossed.

Cheers,
S


----------



## SydneySummons

sind said:


> Hey Sydney
> 
> Thanks .....am not lucky and all. i know how it feels when a person who has applies for visa after you gets it earlier.....
> According to me what i feel is if you have applied for a prospective marriage visa which is then changed to 309 visa after marriage ,they process it a bit late . People who have applied just for 309 and have given their documents properly get their visa in 6-6.5 months.
> As some other person in the forum was saying if your partner is a australian citizen they take a bit longer then partners who are PR....
> 
> Its just my opinion ,but i might be wrong also.......
> don't take it too seriously......


Hey dear, it wasn't anything personal against you.....or anybody else who got their visas. I'm supremely happy for all of u. was just venting out my frustration against the lack of process transparency from AHC's end.

And my PMV visa was converted to 309, the very first day my CO was assigned. As in..it was never considered as a PMV, it became a Spouse Visa as soon as my file was opened. Also, my partner is a PR not a citizen. so there again...2 more theories refuted  and some more confusion created! lol! 

Anyways mate... you've a good time with your family. lane: :clap2:

Cheers,
S


----------



## jichupacha

Suppy said:


> Hi ,
> 
> No I was not asked to redo medicals..thank God! Ya Hoping to get it cleared by mid march at least....when did u do ur medicals btw...?


Hi, 
I got my second medical done on dec 14.what abt you ?


----------



## imirage

*waiting for 309/100*

hi guys,

I have applied for spouse visa last november and my dol is 30/11/2012.

now the file is with SCO. i am sick of waiting.. for another 4 months...

I like to know if i apply for tourist visa..and travel to australia will my spouse visa process goes back in the queue..until i come back to india? .. or can i go out of australia say to newzeland and back into australia?

please let me know if any of u have done something like this..


----------



## Oshividhu

imirage said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I have applied for spouse visa last november and my dol is 30/11/2012.
> 
> now the file is with SCO. i am sick of waiting.. for another 4 months...
> 
> I like to know if i apply for tourist visa..and travel to australia will my spouse visa process goes back in the queue..until i come back to india? .. or can i go out of australia say to newzeland and back into australia?
> 
> please let me know if any of u have done something like this..


Nothing like that. Tv application won't affect your 309 application. You just need to go offshore when the visa is granted.


----------



## Oshividhu

sind said:


> hi Oshi
> thank you......am flying to darwin but not yet decided on the date coz dint get the grant letter ....when are you flying ?


I am flying out on Thursday. Yay!!!!!!! 

Haven't gotten my letter too, but was told by ahc that I will get it max by Friday, which clearly hasn't happened, so will call again on mon.


----------



## sari_g

Oshividhu said:


> I am flying out on Thursday. Yay!!!!!!!
> 
> Haven't gotten my letter too, but was told by ahc that I will get it max by Friday, which clearly hasn't happened, so will call again on mon.


hey oshividhu.. 
what sort of letter are you talking about ??? 
what courier did you recieve .. i thought you dont need to send your passports to them anymore because its all in the system .. you dont need a visa stamp as well is in it ??
if this is the case why r u waiting for the letter .. ???


----------



## imirage

Oshividhu said:


> Nothing like that. Tv application won't affect your 309 application. You just need to go offshore when the visa is granted.


Thanks for the reply oshividhu....any idea how long the tv application takes to process should i have to inform my current CO abt my application


----------



## Oshividhu

sari_g said:


> hey oshividhu..
> what sort of letter are you talking about ???
> what courier did you recieve .. i thought you dont need to send your passports to them anymore because its all in the system .. you dont need a visa stamp as well is in it ??
> if this is the case why r u waiting for the letter .. ???


Sari,

First of all, calm down!!! Don't take so much tension.

Secondly, I did not say anything about a courier. I said letter. Basically, the AHC sends you an email stating that your visa has been approved. You need to take a printout of this email with you when you fly. 

Thirdly, the ahc will return you some of your personal documents, like photos etc by courier. 

You should keep checking your status on the ato website as Durga said. And call them as soon as you see this msg ' your details show that you are eligible for a TFN but haven't arrived in Australia'


----------



## Oshividhu

imirage said:


> Thanks for the reply oshividhu....any idea how long the tv application takes to process should i have to inform my current CO abt my application


5-10 working days is wht they say. Touchwood I got my spouse visa within 2 days of applying for TV, so can't talk about the real situation.


----------



## Oshividhu

imirage said:


> Thanks for the reply oshividhu....any idea how long the tv application takes to process should i have to inform my current CO abt my application


And no, you don't need to inform about co about your application, but you need to inform her when you visit Australia.


----------



## imirage

Oshividhu said:


> 5-10 working days is wht they say. Touchwood I got my spouse visa within 2 days of applying for TV, so can't talk about the real situation.


But should we do medicals again? ..which one is quicker 676 or 679.. sorry for asking too much questions..only country in world to have a inhuman visa processing time for spouse visa is australia..just couldnt handle it..


----------



## Oshividhu

imirage said:


> But should we do medicals again? ..which one is quicker 676 or 679.. sorry for asking too much questions..only country in world to have a inhuman visa processing time for spouse visa is australia..just couldnt handle it..


I don't know, I applied for 676.


----------



## Oshividhu

imirage said:


> But should we do medicals again? ..which one is quicker 676 or 679.. sorry for asking too much questions..only country in world to have a inhuman visa processing time for spouse visa is australia..just couldnt handle it..


It's ok, we understand. I was in the same position till 3 days ago. 

Why do you need to do medicals again. For tv, medicals weren't required.


----------



## Abz777

imirage said:


> But should we do medicals again? ..which one is quicker 676 or 679.. sorry for asking too much questions..only country in world to have a inhuman visa processing time for spouse visa is australia..just couldnt handle it..


What I know if u applying 3 months tv u don't need to do medical.


----------



## Abz777

Guys if u can help me. I got this message from case officer on 13/2/2013

I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be undertaken. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.

To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision.

After that I email her on 18th feb she gave me same reply. So when is exactly my file forward to Sco Becouse whenever I email her she give me same reply. If u help me which date is correct to forward my file to Sco.


----------



## vivv5

Oshi! 
did you get your letter yet? 
Everyone, the grant letter is an important piece of information which contains your serial code and details related to the visa grant. one cant fly out without it, i think.


----------



## sachin242

@abz777

it seems like they actually go by Final descision rather than DOL .. there are lot of us here who are waiting for more than 7 months ... 
no body knows how they work.. 
it is bloody hard to live without partner specially when you leave your and come back to australia after couple of weeks 
please GOD help wverybody here !!!!!


----------



## sachin242

@abz777

i thnk your case is already with SCO from 13th ..


----------



## sind

Oshividhu said:


> I am flying out on Thursday. Yay!!!!!!!
> 
> Haven't gotten my letter too, but was told by ahc that I will get it max by Friday, which clearly hasn't happened, so will call again on mon.


hi oshi

I got my grant letter yesterday. Have booked my tickets for 16th. check your spam also ,sometimes it goes into spam.....you should have got it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abz777

sachin242 said:


> @abz777
> 
> it seems like they actually go by Final descision rather than DOL .. there are lot of us here who are waiting for more than 7 months ...
> no body knows how they work..
> it is bloody hard to live without partner specially when you leave your and come back to australia after couple of weeks
> please GOD help wverybody here !!!!!


I think so as well but still I m too far from visa Becouse just three month finish. According to ahc 7 months. God help us why they too slow they should hire more staff to finish files quickly I rackon 4 month they should take to grant visa 7 months is too much. I m so frustrated.


----------



## sari_g

i agreed too


----------



## imirage

*e676 for indian passport holders*

I was of impression that indian passport holders can only apply 676 not e676..just got some info from immi website that indian passport holders can apply for e676 using specialist agents..

I am Planning to apply e676 using aussie specialist agent just to speed up my tourist visa..

the list of special agents can be searched from australia dot com website.. since i am new i couldn't post the link

has any body used any of them before.. any recommendations?


----------



## ayaan

hi all expatforum menbers ,AHC will be closed on 29 march[good friday]30 march [becoz saturday]31march[sunday]1st april .......... a long weekened coming ahead,i hope all august,july ,june applicants gets visas before dat otherwise it would be sooooooo frustrated for us........


----------



## ayaan

Public holidays - Australian High Commission on 27 AHC also closed go with dis link


----------



## rashi25

ayaan said:


> hi all expatforum menbers ,AHC will be closed on 29 march[good friday]30 march [becoz saturday]31march[sunday]1st april .......... a long weekened coming ahead,i hope all august,july ,june applicants gets visas before dat otherwise it would be sooooooo frustrated for us........


Yeah hope, hope n hope 

really need blessings !!


----------



## sari_g

hey guys ... i try to find the spreadsheet with everybody's visa timeline, but couldnot find it .. could anyone please share the link for that..
the one I found had only three people details in there ...


----------



## imirage

imirage said:


> I was of impression that indian passport holders can only apply 676 not e676..just got some info from immi website that indian passport holders can apply for e676 using specialist agents..
> 
> I am Planning to apply e676 using aussie specialist agent just to speed up my tourist visa..
> 
> the list of special agents can be searched from australia dot com website.. since i am new i couldn't post the link
> 
> has any body used any of them before.. any recommendations?


Hi Any help on this?


----------



## SydneySummons

Oshividhu said:


> 5-10 working days is wht they say. Touchwood I got my spouse visa within 2 days of applying for TV, so can't talk about the real situation.


Hi Oshi,

In an earlier post you were speaking of withdrawing your 676 application...any clue whether you get a refund, when you do that?

Cheers,
S


----------



## imirage

SydneySummons said:


> Hi Oshi,
> 
> In an earlier post you were speaking of withdrawing your 676 application...any clue whether you get a refund, when you do that?
> 
> Cheers,
> S


we will not get any refunds back if u withdraw the application


----------



## zion180

sari_g said:


> hey guys ... i try to find the spreadsheet with everybody's visa timeline, but couldnot find it .. could anyone please share the link for that..
> the one I found had only three people details in there ...



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...R6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=9


----------



## sari_g

hi everyone 

how do you know if SCO has been assigned or not ??
when i ask AHC, they said you case has been gone for final decision que on 11th dec.. is it the sane date when SCO has been assigned or is it going to be different one ??
PLEASE HELP !!!


----------



## Guest

sari_g said:


> hi everyone
> 
> how do you know if SCO has been assigned or not ??
> when i ask AHC, they said you case has been gone for final decision que on 11th dec.. is it the sane date when SCO has been assigned or is it going to be different one ??
> PLEASE HELP !!!


It means it's with the sco. It's the same date


----------



## rashi25

All d best for tomorrow guys who are all in pipeline of waiting


----------



## rashi25

Was just going through the previous posts in this thread. Would like to know is 90 days theory i.e. file once forwarded to SCO will take 90 days time frame. 

Is that true ?

If yes, in my case its already 7 months 13 days that means do i need to wait for another two months more ?

Please clear my doubt, am getting demoralized now


----------



## Guest

rashi25 said:


> Was just going through the previous posts in this thread. Would like to know is 90 days theory i.e. file once forwarded to SCO will take 90 days time frame.
> 
> Is that true ?
> 
> If yes, in my case its already 7 months 13 days that means do i need to wait for another two months more ?
> 
> Please clear my doubt, am getting demoralized now


No it's not true rashi25. If you check the spreadsheet you will find that some applicants have got the visa in 25 - 30 days after forwarding it to SCO. So it's not true.


----------



## missushona

I applied 676 and received the tourist visa in 4 working days.


----------



## Oshividhu

Got the grant letter!

SCO is l Montgomery, but got the email from suruchi gaur.

Flying out in less than 68 hrs, yay yay!!!!!!


----------



## Dhurga Sureshkumar

Oshividhu said:


> Got the grant letter!
> 
> SCO is l Montgomery, but got the email from suruchi gaur.
> 
> Flying out in less than 68 hrs, yay yay!!!!!!


happy journey and reunion oshilane:

the weather has cleared up for you.


----------



## sunil_93745

*visa*

hi i am new in forum.i hve applied for subclass 309 in may 8,2012.my wife had a medical issue they said there r some scars in her x ray so we have gone through all medical tet and they all nagative so its been about 7 weeks we have ubmitted all our ocument of remeical .but havent got any answer from them.so is anyone can help me with this/


----------



## sunil_93745

hi i am new in forum.i hve applied for subclass 309 in may 8,2012.my wife had a medical issue they said there r some scars in her x ray so we have gone through all medical tet and they all nagative so its been about 7 weeks we have ubmitted all our ocument of remeical .but havent got any answer from them.so is anyone can help me with this/


----------



## sunil_93745

sunil_93745 said:


> hi i am new in forum.i hve applied for subclass 309 in may 8,2012.my wife had a medical issue they said there r some scars in her x ray so we have gone through all medical tet and they all nagative so its been about 7 weeks we have ubmitted all our ocument of remeical .but havent got any answer from them.so is anyone can help me with this/


please please please


----------



## termin8r

Oshividhu said:


> Got the grant letter!
> 
> SCO is l Montgomery, but got the email from suruchi gaur.
> 
> Flying out in less than 68 hrs, yay yay!!!!!!


Have a happy journey.


----------



## Abz777

Any visa guys today.


----------



## termin8r

Abz777 said:


> Any visa guys today.


I am just hoping someone gets it. I get happy when someone gets the visa, coz it just mean i am getting closer and closer 

Have been monitoring like an owl without any updates... the first thing i do after geting up is check the forum and throughout the day and before going to sleep.


----------



## lonelyf90

Client Service Charter
high risk country timeline=12mnths aaarghhh m gona faint!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lonelyf90

oki dat was d global timeline!!!my bad!


----------



## jichupacha

sunil_93745 said:


> hi i am new in forum.i hve applied for subclass 309 in may 8,2012.my wife had a medical issue they said there r some scars in her x ray so we have gone through all medical tet and they all nagative so its been about 7 weeks we have ubmitted all our ocument of remeical .but havent got any answer from them.so is anyone can help me with this/


Hi Sunil ,
Even I was asked to redo x ray ,since it was not clear and of poor quality.They didn't want to take risk that's their propaganda.I am June applicant.
I underwent 2nd medical test on14dec and still waiting for medical clearance .panel doctor told reports are normal too.
It's about 2and half months..
We are supposed to wait ..we are helpless..
Best wishes ..lets hope for clearance at earliest..


----------



## MPGill16

Hi i m new in this forum .my file was lodged in augest 2012 . 
Gone for final in dec 13 . .cant wait more please god help us .


----------



## zion180

MPGill16 said:


> Hi i m new in this forum .my file was lodged in augest 2012 .
> Gone for final in dec 13 . .cant wait more please god help us .


welcome to forum .even me am august can u share your details plz


----------



## MPGill16

DOL 6/8/12
IN QUE for final dicision 13/12/12
Waiting waiting waiting waiting ........


----------



## sari_g

MPGill16 said:


> DOL 6/8/12
> IN QUE for final dicision 13/12/12
> Waiting waiting waiting waiting ........


hey mpgill 
welcome 
we are almost same just couple of dates far from each other .. please keep in touch .. did you have to submit any more documents ???


----------



## MPGill16

They didnt ask for me yet anything .


----------



## sari_g

MPGill16 said:


> They didnt ask for me yet anything .


when did you do your medicals ??


----------



## MPGill16

My wife is pregnent and she is gona give birth may b tommorow or may b day after tommorow 
I m very sad that i m not with her. For 8 months she did everything all by her own . 
Now she is in hospital and i m waiting my visa . Its really very hard to live like this.


----------



## rashi25

Oshividhu said:


> Got the grant letter!
> 
> SCO is l Montgomery, but got the email from suruchi gaur.
> 
> Flying out in less than 68 hrs, yay yay!!!!!!


Kudooos Oshividhu !!

Happy for you 

Have a wonderful journey ahead !!


----------



## MPGill16

Medical was done 20/10/2012


----------



## sari_g

MPGill16 said:


> Medical was done 20/10/2012


R u waiting for your visa or your wife ???
Why did you case went in to final que so late ???? Nearly 2 months after ?????


----------



## rashi25

MPGill16 said:


> My wife is pregnent and she is gona give birth may b tommorow or may b day after tommorow
> I m very sad that i m not with her. For 8 months she did everything all by her own .
> Now she is in hospital and i m waiting my visa . Its really very hard to live like this.


MPGill - First of all welcome to the forum !!

Its really hard to live without partner, moreover in such situation. can understand your pain.

But Why didn't u applied for TV ?

Atleast, in that scenario u can be with her in couple of days.


----------



## sari_g

rashi25 said:


> MPGill - First of all welcome to the forum !!
> 
> Its really hard to live without partner, moreover in such situation. can understand your pain.
> 
> But Why didn't u applied for TV ?
> 
> Atleast, in that scenario u can be with her in couple of days.


I agree with rashi too ... This is the time the only person a girl need is her partner .....


----------



## rashi25

Hey

Any news of grant visa for today ???

Please do share !!


----------



## MPGill16

Oh GOD please help us........


----------



## MPGill16

Who is ur CO ?


----------



## fistu

Hi,
I have not been able to access spread sheet? I wonder if our most precious property gone broke????


----------



## termin8r

fistu said:


> Hi,
> I have not been able to access spread sheet? I wonder if our most precious property gone broke????


SS is working fine. I can access it


----------



## termin8r

Getting worried. visa grants have dried up after the flood of 6 visas some 10 days back. now its seems like ages that a visa has been granted.

Desperate to hear that someone has got a visa grant


----------



## ahsi

Suppy said:


> Hi ahsi,
> 
> Mine is the same dol as urs...is ur medicals cleared? And when did u do them....


ya  did medicals on oct 11th 2011


----------



## ahsi

ahsi said:


> ya  did medicals on oct 11th 2011


Complete details 

DOL : 27 th July 2012 
CO: 3rd Oct 2012 
MEDICALS: 10th Oct 2012
ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTS ( photos of pheras) : Nov 19th 2012
SCO : 7th Dec 2012 
CO Num: 12


----------



## ayaan

finally after 7 months[-3days] my file has farward for final decision..


----------



## sari_g

Why does it taking so long .. all of my friends who applied in jan or around that time had their visa granted in less than 6 months.. I am waiting for more than 6 months now. No issues with medical or with anyother paper, still it is taking long long time ... Can't wait .. please help us all GOD ...
good luck for today everybody.....


----------



## rashi25

sari_g said:


> Why does it taking so long .. all of my friends who applied in jan or around that time had their visa granted in less than 6 months.. I am waiting for more than 6 months now. No issues with medical or with anyother paper, still it is taking long long time ... Can't wait .. please help us all GOD ...
> good luck for today everybody.....


Sari_g,

When you applied?

Based upon the Spread sheet, in my opinion almost max time taken in granting visa is approx 240 days. In very rare scenarios its exceeding may be any other docs. issue.

Hope for the best buddy !!


----------



## goldie4104

please update on spreadsheet visa granted date is 22 feb 2013


----------



## fistu

goldie4104 said:


> please update on spreadsheet visa granted date is 22 feb 2013


Congratulation Goldie, 
I wonder if your case is somehow different is exceptional. It looks like your visa is granted under 6 months which is very unusual relying in current forum trend. Are you migrating to regional Australia? Your info would help many expats.
Cheers,


----------



## termin8r

goldie4104 said:


> please update on spreadsheet visa granted date is 22 feb 2013


Congratulations Goldie4104....


----------



## rashi25

Any News so far ?????


----------



## MaSS21

goldie4104 said:


> please update on spreadsheet visa granted date is 22 feb 2013


Congrats Goldie !!


----------



## sari_g

Any visas yet guys ??


----------



## termin8r

hey Mass21
The top number in the SS did not change after you included goldie. it still says 114. it should have been 115

Also Can we do some table os every year with months and total , awaiting and granted.

just a suggestion. good work with the sheet


----------



## SydneySummons

Hi , could anybody pls tell me, whether it will impact my case, adversely,if I call up AHC twice a week to know my visa status? Since I cant do it via the ATO site...my anxiousness is just getting the better of me.

somebody please advise.


----------



## sari_g

SydneySummons said:


> Hi , could anybody pls tell me, whether it will impact my case, adversely,if I call up AHC twice a week to know my visa status? Since I cant do it via the ATO site...my anxiousness is just getting the better of me.
> 
> somebody please advise.


hey sydney .. 
i dont thnk so it will effect your case as people who answer you are only customer service reps ... they cant do anything with your case .. 
i am not 100% sure though... i dont thnk they would have access to the files ...


----------



## sari_g

for last few days i am calling them everyday ....


----------



## SydneySummons

sari_g said:


> for last few days i am calling them everyday ....


ohk! thanks for the input... and do they tell u anything different, each time?


----------



## sari_g

SydneySummons said:


> ohk! thanks for the input... and do they tell u anything different, each time?


Same answer everytime


----------



## sari_g

Hey guys ..... This forum need good news ..... Any grants ?????


----------



## termin8r

sari_g said:


> Hey guys ..... This forum need good news ..... Any grants ?????


Me too waiting for good news.


----------



## termin8r

What is the best way to take money when you are travelling ? is there any limits on how much cash you can carry ?

Anyone here has an idea ?


----------



## sari_g

the besy way to carry money is traveller cheque .. you cannot travel with more than AUD 10000 if you carrying any other currency it has to be equivalent or less than AUD 10000... 
i used traveller cheques first time when I came to australia


----------



## MaSS21

termin8r said:


> hey Mass21
> The top number in the SS did not change after you included goldie. it still says 114. it should have been 115
> 
> Also Can we do some table os every year with months and total , awaiting and granted.
> 
> just a suggestion. good work with the sheet


Hi termin8r

I didnt add goldie newly... The data for Goldie was already there... I just updated visa grant date... and can you tell clearly on what change you need and the use of it please.. 

Best wishes to those waiting!!

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## sari_g

I have an idea .. why don't we do on hunger strike or some sort of other strike .... 
hamari maange puri karo ....
hame visa do .... 
I thnk it will work


----------



## Ravi_12

Hi Friends,

This is the new member......
I have lodged the visa application on 21st Nov 2012.

Case officer alloted on 22nd Jan 2013..

Medicals done on 30 Jan 2013

additionals submitted 21st Feb 2013...

Appromately how much time it will take.......


lodged at AHC-NewDelhi

Please reply..

Thank you..


----------



## UK19

how do we know whether our case has progressed to SCO?


----------



## termin8r

sari_g said:


> the besy way to carry money is traveller cheque .. you cannot travel with more than AUD 10000 if you carrying any other currency it has to be equivalent or less than AUD 10000...
> i used traveller cheques first time when I came to australia


Thanks sari_g.....


----------



## sari_g

UK19 said:


> how do we know whether our case has progressed to SCO?


you can call them and ask them .. 011-41221000 press 1 then 2


----------



## Guest

Ravi_12 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> This is the new member......
> I have lodged the visa application on 21st Nov 2012.
> 
> Case officer alloted on 22nd Jan 2013..
> 
> Medicals done on 30 Jan 2013
> 
> additionals submitted 21st Feb 2013...
> 
> Appromately how much time it will take.......
> 
> 
> lodged at AHC-NewDelhi
> 
> Please reply..
> 
> Thank you..


 Welcome to the forum. The truth is no one can predict when the visa will come as there are few cases where visa was granted in 5 months and some it has taken a year. But these are very rare. Usually 75% of the applicants get it within 7 months from date of lodgement. So technically speaking you have to get your visa by June 21.


----------



## Guest

UK19 said:


> how do we know whether our case has progressed to SCO?


Usually you get a mail from your case officer about the application being queued for final decision. If you didn't just call them


----------



## sari_g

apps 177, termina8r and me all applied on approx same dates. lets hope atleast any of us get a visa today in next one hour ... 
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Ravi_12

Aps1777 said:


> Welcome to the forum. The truth is no one can predict when the visa will come as there are few cases where visa was granted in 5 months and some it has taken a year. But these are very rare. Usually 75% of the applicants get it within 7 months from date of lodgement. So technically speaking you have to get your visa by June 21.


Thank you Aps 1777....


----------



## Abz777

No visa today as well. Really can't understand what happing with ahc. 

Rashi25 any news from ur side.


----------



## rashi25

Abz777 said:


> No visa today as well. Really can't understand what happing with ahc.
> 
> Rashi25 any news from ur side.


Whole day was occupied with work. In a very curious manner checked my mail & ATO website thinking might be today my luck works.................but


----------



## goldie4104

fistu said:


> Congratulation Goldie,
> I wonder if your case is somehow different is exceptional. It looks like your visa is granted under 6 months which is very unusual relying in current forum trend. Are you migrating to regional Australia? Your info would help many expats.
> Cheers,


thnx fistu going to sydney and it was normal case


----------



## ayaan

visa grant days r coming...wed,thur,fri.......90% visas r granted these 3 days.lets see this week bring happiness for whom???


----------



## SydneySummons

sari_g said:


> apps 177, termina8r and me all applied on approx same dates. lets hope atleast any of us get a visa today in next one hour ...
> GOOD LUCK


And what about all of us, who are waiting since much longer!! please don't forget to pray for us too.........


----------



## SydneySummons

Did anybody try to call AHC today? it upsets me...every time i call them....it really is so so depressing  people pls pray for all of us...who are waiting for our visa grants now. We really really need it


----------



## termin8r

No Luck with TFN
*Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. *


----------



## termin8r

SydneySummons said:


> Did anybody try to call AHC today? it upsets me...every time i call them....it really is so so depressing  people pls pray for all of us...who are waiting for our visa grants now. We really really need it


Dont worry I have everyone in our prayers and you will get it soon. I get happy when anyone gets the visa.


----------



## SydneySummons

termin8r said:


> Dont worry I have everyone in our prayers and you will get it soon. I get happy when anyone gets the visa.


Thank you so much! matters a lot, now  

cheers,

S


----------



## rashi25

termin8r said:


> Dont worry I have everyone in our prayers and you will get it soon. I get happy when anyone gets the visa.


Yeah coming three days bring happiness for us 

All d best to all


----------



## zion180

SydneySummons said:


> Did anybody try to call AHC today? it upsets me...every time i call them....it really is so so depressing  people pls pray for all of us...who are waiting for our visa grants now. We really really need it


Yeah i did mate and my file still with case office. Dispointed


----------



## Guest

Hi all, hope these 3 days left in this week will bring a good news to our friends here. Sari g, rashi, ayan, Zion, sydsum and all those who are desperately waiting for their turn, pardon me if I forget anyone who's is waiting in this dark tunnel for a light at the end without any clue (well that's wat I feel now). I can see through the SS that many people have crossed their 7 months time line and also the 90 days time after being forwarded to SCO. Cannot even predict as ppl who applied late in August have already got it but ppl from July are still waiting...!!! I donno how AHC working. Anyways, all that we can do now is waiting and praying. I know that feeling how it feels like leaving the partner and staying at long distances just hoping for visa, and having no idea what's happening with the processing.
My prayers to you all and I wish a speedy grant.


----------



## Guest

Also friends, I came up with this doubt as me and my friend discussing about claiming spouse offset in their tax returns. As he mentioned he already have a spouse and claimed money from ATO from past 2-3 years and his spouse visa fell in trouble and ended up paying that claimed money back to ATO with extra penalties. Then he got a clearance from ATO and got their partner's visa. There is another person who claimed little amount in tax returns 4 yrs back and they realized and paid back it to ATO and got a clearance cert. they applied in sep 2012 and waiting, but their file is forwarded to SCO already. They following this forum as I mentioned about this forum to them and they said its pretty helpful and cheering. Thank u Mass for maintaining SS and all other my friends on this forum. I am raising this issue here on behalf if them to see if some one can throw any light on this, whether that spouse offset claim is gonna alter the visa processing or not. Wat if they paid already and got a clearance from ATO. Please help with this query with ur or ur frens experiences. Thank u.


----------



## rashi25

Hey folks,

Kindly assist please !!

In ATO link, on the last form it ask for TFN no, now my hubby has his TFN no, so do i need to mention his TFN no or else column to leave as blank.


----------



## Guest

rashi25 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Kindly assist please !!
> 
> In ATO link, on the last form it ask for TFN no, now my hubby has his TFN no, so do i need to mention his TFN no or else column to leave as blank.


Are you the applicant or your husband . If you are the applicant and do not have tfn just leave it blank.


----------



## MaSS21

Hello Mates...

I just got my TV in 1 day !!! applied day before yesterday and got it today!! I never expected it.. 
People in AHC understands our situation on being away from husband. Datsy they approve TV immediately considering the wait time for Partner visa.
My TV CO called me and spoke to me and said the same..that,considering my situation granting TV.

So friends if at all you are planing to apply TV please go ahead. They approve it immediately for 3 months..

Best wishes!!

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## Guest

MaSS21 said:


> Hello Mates...
> 
> I just got my TV in 1 day !!! applied day before yesterday and got it today!! I never expected it..
> People in AHC understands our situation on being away from husband. Datsy they approve TV immediately considering the wait time for Partner visa.
> My TV CO called me and spoke to me and said the same..that,considering my situation granting TV.
> 
> So friends if at all you are planing to apply TV please go ahead. They approve it immediately for 3 months..
> 
> Best wishes!!
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


Congrats mass21. That's true guys even I got it in 3 days. When are you planning to fly lane:


----------



## Ravi_12

hi,

my CO told me that my file was kept in Q, means they forward to SCO?

Please reply...

Thank you.


----------



## termin8r

MaSS21 said:


> Hello Mates...
> 
> I just got my TV in 1 day !!! applied day before yesterday and got it today!! I never expected it..
> People in AHC understands our situation on being away from husband. Datsy they approve TV immediately considering the wait time for Partner visa.
> My TV CO called me and spoke to me and said the same..that,considering my situation granting TV.
> 
> So friends if at all you are planing to apply TV please go ahead. They approve it immediately for 3 months..
> 
> Best wishes!!
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


Congratulations


----------



## pratyush

Hi Guys,

Just some quick info..
I was also thinking of the Tourist visa now..as I mailed my CO 1 week back..and it wasnt any interesting news..the same standard news..

Once v apply for TV and when CO asks to go offshore..
1) We can go to New Zealand right?, if so where exactly is the AHC in New Zealand like Auckland or Wellington.. checked on the Internet ..got confused..
just wanted to make myself clear?.. any ideas please..

2) If we go to New Zealand, How long would it take to get visa approval? I have observed on the SS that ppl who were asked to go offshore and went to INDIA did not get grants immediatly?

Any info please...

thanks
Pratyush


----------



## termin8r

Ravi_12 said:


> hi,
> 
> my CO told me that my file was kept in Q, means they forward to SCO?
> 
> Please reply...
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, It has been forwarded to the SCO. Only thing is no one knows when it will be processed by the SCO. 

You need to prepare yourself for the wait. But it will come for sure


----------



## Guest

Ravi_12 said:


> hi,
> 
> my CO told me that my file was kept in Q, means they forward to SCO?
> 
> Please reply...
> 
> Thank you.


Yes Ravi if your file is in queue it means it has been forwarded to sco


----------



## sari_g

hey guys .. do we still have chance for the visa grant today .... does it normally come first half or second half of the day ???


----------



## termin8r

sari_g said:


> hey guys .. do we still have chance for the visa grant today .... does it normally come first half or second half of the day ???


It can be anytime during a working day. Only if we knew the process internally.


----------



## sari_g

so we still have a bit of chance for it to come today .....


----------



## Rajshreerj

common ladies and gents start posting your visa grants , keep checking your ATO and do ring the AHC as well ..dont let them sleep . I found that my CO keeps taking leave everytime i mail her she is on leave. Anyway August applicants will be getting this week.; and all our others friends who are waiting all of us will get it, just hang onto it .We are almost there! 

make sure when u call ahc try talking to your CO ask more deeper questions about ur visa ,hope you ll get ur answer , AHC INDIA is a unfair visa office , they do whatever they like ,Just dont lose ur hope!


----------



## sari_g

hi rajsheerij..

did you call AHC .. if yes, what did they say ... every time i call up they don't tell anything ...


----------



## MaSS21

Aps1777 said:


> Congrats mass21. That's true guys even I got it in 3 days. When are you planning to fly lane:


Thanks Aps1777.... planning to fly to Sydney in another 2 weeks,... what abt u ?? 

Regards,
MaSS21


----------



## Guest

MaSS21 said:


> Thanks Aps1777.... planning to fly to Sydney in another 2 weeks,... what abt u ??
> 
> Regards,
> MaSS21


Awesome . I just returned from brisbane. Planning to leave April 2 nd week after I get the spouse visa. Till then it's relaxing and getting pampered by mom, dad and bro


----------



## BJM

Hello MaSS21,

Many congratulations on your TV  Great news  

I am a new joinee in this forum though I have been following it for quite some time now. I am also anxioulsy waiting for 309 visa for 5months now. 

Just wanted to know how did you apply for TV? Through an agent or yourself? Which website did you follow? Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

Happy reunion 

Cheers.


----------



## BJM

MaSS21 said:


> Thanks Aps1777.... planning to fly to Sydney in another 2 weeks,... what abt u ??
> 
> Regards,
> MaSS21


Also, great job on maintaining the spreadsheet. Kudos !!!


----------



## BJM

MaSS21 said:


> Thanks Aps1777.... planning to fly to Sydney in another 2 weeks,... what abt u ??
> 
> Regards,
> MaSS21


Hello MaSS21,

Many congratulations on your TV  Great news :clap2::clap2:

I am a new joinee in this forum though I have been following it for quite some time now. I am also anxioulsy waiting for 309 visa for 5months now.

Just wanted to know how did you apply for TV? Through an agent or yourself? Which website did you follow? Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Happy reunion 

Cheers.


----------



## sari_g

Visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa visa 
where are you ???


----------



## MaSS21

BJM said:


> Hello MaSS21,
> 
> Many congratulations on your TV  Great news :clap2::clap2:
> 
> I am a new joinee in this forum though I have been following it for quite some time now. I am also anxioulsy waiting for 309 visa for 5months now.
> 
> Just wanted to know how did you apply for TV? Through an agent or yourself? Which website did you follow? Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Happy reunion
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks BJM...!! I applied TV (676) on my own.. TV checklist is available in VFS site. I followed the same.. --> Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Tourist - Document Required

Hope it helps!! You said you applied for 309 and waiting for 5 months... So I think its better you get a word from your CO reg your TV before applying. Bcz few of our forum mates got visa within 6 months also.. So talk to your CO on your visa status and check with him whether you can go ahead with TV. Best wishes BJM!! 

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## rashi25

Called AHC again today, dis time spoken to a female officer - when asked about the status d given reply was same answer - wud take time nd bla bla...

Secondly, i asked "can i apply for TV?" She put me on hold & further came back by giving one liner answer which i got last time too as - just had words with the case officer he will either call u or revert through an email."

Let's see what happens next ??


----------



## MaSS21

Aps1777 said:


> Awesome . I just returned from brisbane. Planning to leave April 2 nd week after I get the spouse visa. Till then it's relaxing and getting pampered by mom, dad and bro



Enjoy ur stay at home Aps1777 
Best wishes for your 309 visa approval !!! 

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## BJM

MaSS21 said:


> Thanks BJM...!! I applied TV (676) on my own.. TV checklist is available in VFS site. I followed the same.. -->
> 
> Hope it helps!! You said you applied for 309 and waiting for 5 months... So I think its better you get a word from your CO reg your TV before applying. Bcz few of our forum mates got visa within 6 months also.. So talk to your CO on your visa status and check with him whether you can go ahead with TV. Best wishes BJM!!
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21



Thank you so much Mass. I will do so  

Your preparation must be on in full swing :clap2::clap2: Best wishes to you for a new beginning in a new country :clap2:lane:


----------



## MaSS21

BJM said:


> Thank you so much Mass. I will do so
> 
> Your preparation must be on in full swing :clap2::clap2: Best wishes to you for a new beginning in a new country :clap2:lane:


you r right BJM !!! so excited!!! I was desperately praying that I want to be with my hubby for our 1st anniversary and now its gonna happen... Thank God !!!!

One more thing... If interested,share your 309 details so that I can add them to our SS.. It would be useful for everyone to refer....

Regards,
MaSS21


----------



## rashi25

MaSS21 said:


> Hello Mates...
> 
> I just got my TV in 1 day !!! applied day before yesterday and got it today!! I never expected it..
> People in AHC understands our situation on being away from husband. Datsy they approve TV immediately considering the wait time for Partner visa.
> My TV CO called me and spoke to me and said the same..that,considering my situation granting TV.
> 
> So friends if at all you are planing to apply TV please go ahead. They approve it immediately for 3 months..
> 
> Best wishes!!
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21



Dats really good news MaSS21 !!

Wish u all d best & safe journey :clap2:lane:


----------



## BJM

MaSS21 said:


> you r right BJM !!! so excited!!! I was desperately praying that I want to be with my hubby for our 1st anniversary and now its gonna happen... Thank God !!!!
> 
> One more thing... If interested,share your 309 details so that I can add them to our SS.. It would be useful for everyone to refer....
> 
> Regards,
> MaSS21


Your first anniversary in Sydney is going to be Awesome   

Yes Sure. Here are my details.

DOL: 08/10/2012
CO asked for PCC, Medicals: 21/12/2012 
Documents submitted : 27/12/2012
SCO: 08/01/2013 

And waiting since then....

Regards,
BJM


----------



## rashi25

Another two or three hours left for the AHC to close - Any visa grant news folks 

Wanna seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it !!


----------



## termin8r

How many out of these are active ? This is July and august list of us who have not got the grants.

Its a bit wierd that some are from july and june, I feel for ALL of you.

If you are active please like the post

Neerusiri, Sachin242, sari_g, Aps1777, sstalasta, Venkat1987, rajshreerj, shankar1, harbringerofjoy
fistu, Sydney Summons, ayaan, zion180, ahsi, rashi25, abhi_n, tanods, sunami89
geethu, jichupacha, Google, reddy_sweety, KP


----------



## pratyush

Hi Guys,

Just some quick info..
I was also thinking of the Tourist visa now..as I mailed my CO 1 week back..and it wasnt any interesting news..the same standard news..

Once v apply for TV and when CO asks to go offshore..
1) We can go to New Zealand right?, if so where exactly is the AHC in New Zealand like Auckland or Wellington.. checked on the Internet ..got confused..
just wanted to make myself clear?.. any ideas please..

2) If we go to New Zealand, How long would it take to get visa approval? I have observed on the SS that ppl who were asked to go offshore and went to INDIA did not get grants immediatly?

Any info please...

thanks
Pratyush


----------



## fistu

termin8r said:


> How many out of these are active ? This is July and august list of us who have not got the grants.
> 
> Its a bit wierd that some are from july and june, I feel for ALL of you.
> 
> If you are active please like the post
> 
> Neerusiri, Sachin242, sari_g, Aps1777, sstalasta, Venkat1987, rajshreerj, shankar1, harbringerofjoy
> fistu, Sydney Summons, ayaan, zion180, ahsi, rashi25, abhi_n, tanods, sunami89
> geethu, jichupacha, Google, reddy_sweety, KP


Yes, 
I am here every 10 mins, just muting myself to avoid extra frustration 
Cheers,


----------



## termin8r

fistu said:


> Yes,
> I am here every 10 mins, just muting myself to avoid extra frustration
> Cheers,


Cool....We all are on the same boat... Just the matter of time


----------



## ahsi

fistu said:


> Yes,
> I am here every 10 mins, just muting myself to avoid extra frustration
> Cheers,


Same here!  waitin n watchin!


----------



## ayaan

termin8r said:


> Cool....We all are on the same boat... Just the matter of time


i think there is  no visa grant today


----------



## ayaan

i called ahc today the opertor said me the officers r doing work very fast on all files,aug applicants can get visas this month...i dont think they r saying truth becoz i can see in the SS there r many appliants of june july still waiting visas... i dont knw how AHC works...


----------



## termin8r

I just tried the ATO TFN site and i got 
*Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.*

Yippie!!!!


----------



## rashi25

termin8r said:


> I just tried the ATO TFN site and i got
> *Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.*
> 
> Yippie!!!!


Wowwwwsss Atleast heard some good news....

So termin8r, that means visa grant is coming ur way....

to hear such news boost up my morale....

happy reunion :clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## MaSS21

termin8r said:


> I just tried the ATO TFN site and i got
> *Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.*
> 
> Yippie!!!!


Wow...!! Hearty Congrats termin8r  Happy reunion !!!! :clap:


----------



## termin8r

rashi25 said:


> Wowwwwsss Atleast heard some good news....
> 
> So termin8r, that means visa grant is coming ur way....
> 
> to hear such news boost up my morale....
> 
> happy reunion :clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Thanks Rashi.... 

I stay with my wife so i was never away  but its such a good feeling .... no waiting now


----------



## termin8r

MaSS21 said:


> Wow...!! Hearty Congrats termin8r  Happy reunion !!!! :clap:


Thanks MaSS21


----------



## rashi25

termin8r said:


> Thanks Rashi....
> 
> I stay with my wife so i was never away  but its such a good feeling .... no waiting now


Yeah actually !!

Congos buddy !!


----------



## jichupacha

termin8r said:


> I just tried the ATO TFN site and i got
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Yippie!!!!


Congrats..termin8r


----------



## fistu

termin8r said:


> I just tried the ATO TFN site and i got
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Yippie!!!!


Congratulation Mate,,,
Good on you


----------



## ahsi

fistu said:


> Congratulation Mate,,,
> Good on you


Yeeeeee! mine too! says eligible for TFN! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaSS21

ahsi said:


> Yeeeeee! mine too! says eligible for TFN! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Great !!! Congrats :clap2: 

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## MaSS21

ahsi said:


> Yeeeeee! mine too! says eligible for TFN! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


finally the so called 90 days theory has worked...  Happy for ur re-union !!


Regards,
MaSS21


----------



## rashi25

ahsi said:


> Yeeeeee! mine too! says eligible for TFN! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congos ahsi :clap2::clap2:lane:lane:

Happy reunion !!


----------



## sari_g

ahsi said:


> Yeeeeee! mine too! says eligible for TFN! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


congratulations again ..it's been a long wait for more than 7 months you but atleast you have got it ... 
happy reunion


----------



## jichupacha

ahsi said:


> Yeeeeee! mine too! says eligible for TFN! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi ahsi.. 
Congrats...happy reunion..


----------



## rashi25

ahsi said:


> Yeeeeee! mine too! says eligible for TFN! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


ahsi,

we both are july applicants. Mine DOL is 20 july, let's see when my luck works


----------



## sari_g

congrats termina8r 

happy reunion.. 
please update your detail with SCO assigned and medicals done ... 
congratulations once again


----------



## termin8r

ahsi said:


> Yeeeeee! mine too! says eligible for TFN! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats


----------



## fistu

ahsi said:


> Yeeeeee! mine too! says eligible for TFN! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulation to you to Ashi,, 
It looks like file coming from backlog,,
Have a good one


----------



## ayaan

termin8r said:


> I just tried the ATO TFN site and i got
> *Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.*
> 
> Yippie!!!!


congrates dear...:clap2:


----------



## SydneySummons

termin8r said:


> I just tried the ATO TFN site and i got
> *Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.*
> 
> Yippie!!!!


Congrats mate! 

I wish....this same message...which i've been getting forever...held the same meaning,as you.....


----------



## BJM

ahsi said:


> Yeeeeee! mine too! says eligible for TFN! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Great news Ahsi. Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## BJM

termin8r said:


> I just tried the ATO TFN site and i got
> *Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.*
> 
> Yippie!!!!


Great news termin8r. Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Cheers...


----------



## termin8r

BJM said:


> Great news termin8r. Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Cheers...


Thanks BJM


----------



## imirage

*lodged tv*

Hi guys,

lodged tv today at vfs.. please update the SS ..the user name was aravindskt can you please change them to imirage..

THanks


----------



## 309/100

*The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again*


----------



## 309/100

termin8r said:


> Thanks BJM


Hi termin8r

congrats on the visa grant.

may I know your 'forward to SCO' date please?

Thanks


----------



## termin8r

309/100 said:


> Hi termin8r
> 
> congrats on the visa grant.
> 
> may I know your 'forward to SCO' date please?
> 
> Thanks


My CO had asked for Medicals and PCC on 9/11/2012 and after i submitted i got acknowledgement from india.immi on 3/12/2012 

On 18th Jan i had asked my CO about my status my mail. she replied that it has been queued for final decision. 

But she never told the exact date when it went to the SCO. I think it was soon after the acknowledgement.


----------



## termin8r

Do anyone know. Is there a time limit to enter Australia after you get the visa ?


----------



## 309/100

termin8r said:


> Do anyone know. Is there a time limit to enter Australia after you get the visa ?


don't ask this question as you have already known the pain of waiting!!

if I was you, I would have been on the flight by now


----------



## sari_g

good luck everybody ... office is opening in 2 min 

GOOD LUCK ...
and 
I agree with 309/100.. you should have been on the plane by now ...


----------



## termin8r

309/100 said:


> don't ask this question as you have already known the pain of waiting!!
> 
> if I was you, I would have been on the flight by now


I understand.... but i have to sell of the car, move money , meet ppl for may be last time and all that it takes time.


----------



## 309/100

termin8r said:


> I understand.... but i have to sell of the car, move money , meet ppl for may be last time and all that it takes time.


I reckon you will get the info on your grant letter.


----------



## patelgg

termin8r said:


> Do anyone know. Is there a time limit to enter Australia after you get the visa ?


yes time limit is around 4 months after the day of visa grant.


----------



## sari_g

termin8r said:


> I understand.... but i have to sell of the car, move money , meet ppl for may be last time and all that it takes time.


Hi termina8r 
can u please tell me when did you call immigration last time and what did they say?? 
did they say the normal story as they always says that it will take 7 months blah blah blah ... ???


----------



## sari_g

The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.


----------



## termin8r

sari_g said:


> Hi termina8r
> can u please tell me when did you call immigration last time and what did they say??
> did they say the normal story as they always says that it will take 7 months blah blah blah ... ???


I never called immigration.


----------



## kv09

Hi friends one of my friend got visa grant yesterday...her ato updated yesterday...her dol was 10june and her file was sent to sco on 10 Decm..nd 90 days theory is rite .coz acc to 90 das theory..she got her visa grant on 86 day..


----------



## sunil_93745

kv09 said:


> Thanx mystik ..hope we all April applicants get visa soon...I wish today or next week we hopefully get visa


Hi Every one this is my first post

Application Lodge : 8TH MAY 2012
Case Officer Allocated : 12TH JULY 2012
FIRST MEDICAL AND PCC SENT ON : 17TH JULY 2012
2ND (RE-)MEDICAL SENT ON : 16 JAN 2013
Visa application still under process ......
ANY ONE HELP ME STILL HOWMUCH TIME IT TAKE TO GRANT MY VISA?


----------



## sari_g

kv09 said:


> Hi friends one of my friend got visa grant yesterday...her ato updated yesterday...her dol was 10june and her file was sent to sco on 10 Decm..nd 90 days theory is rite .coz acc to 90 das theory..she got her visa grant on 86 day..


Let's hope for the best, most of us has been waiting for more than 85 days ... Some of us should get good news today .....
May GOD BLESS ALL OF US 
JAI MATA DI ......


----------



## sunil_93745

Hi Every one this is my first post

Application Lodge : 8TH MAY 2012
Case Officer Allocated : 12TH JULY 2012
FIRST MEDICAL AND PCC SENT ON : 17TH JULY 2012
2ND (RE-)MEDICAL SENT ON : 16 JAN 2013
Visa application still under process ......
ANY ONE HELP ME STILL HOWMUCH TIME IT TAKE TO GRANT MY VISA?


----------



## sunil_93745

abc4visa said:


> I dont know but in my case AHC worked exceptionally fast...I applied on sept and recd visa on 18/01 ...moreover my emailed been answered in less than a minutes also I hv sent passport on 19/01*(from ahemedabad)* and they already confirmed the receipt at new delhi
> 
> I hope they work like this with every one...many thanks to my CO and senior CO...


Hi Every one this is my first post

Application Lodge : 8TH MAY 2012
Case Officer Allocated : 12TH JULY 2012
FIRST MEDICAL AND PCC SENT ON : 17TH JULY 2012
2ND (RE-)MEDICAL SENT ON : 16 JAN 2013
Visa application still under process ......
ANY ONE HELP ME STILL HOWMUCH TIME IT TAKE TO GRANT MY VISA?


----------



## ravidhanda

sunil_93745 said:


> Hi Every one this is my first post
> 
> Application Lodge : 8TH MAY 2012
> Case Officer Allocated : 12TH JULY 2012
> FIRST MEDICAL AND PCC SENT ON : 17TH JULY 2012
> 2ND (RE-)MEDICAL SENT ON : 16 JAN 2013
> Visa application still under process ......
> ANY ONE HELP ME STILL HOWMUCH TIME IT TAKE TO GRANT MY VISA?




Hi sunil
welcome in the forum
you can study this spread sheet, it will help u

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...rue&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=250


----------



## sari_g

Any news ?????


----------



## rashi25

My case applied on 20 July, it almost gonna complete 230 days today & 50 days from the date of case forward to SCO.

If 90 days theory really works, that means i need to wait for another 40 days.

Based upon the Spread sheet, most of the folks got their visa in total max 240 days of timeline.

Really dont knw how AHC works. Neither my CO is replying my mails so that i could take further step to apply for TV.

Pissed off !!


----------



## rashi25

sari_g said:


> The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.


That's what the same prompt m getting


----------



## fistu

rashi25 said:


> My case applied on 20 July, it almost gonna complete 230 days today & 50 days from the date of case forward to SCO.
> 
> If 90 days theory really works, that means i need to wait for another 40 days.
> 
> Based upon the Spread sheet, most of the folks got their visa in total max 240 days of timeline.
> 
> Really dont knw how AHC works. Neither my CO is replying my mails so that i could take further step to apply for TV.
> 
> Pissed off !!


h

How about putting complaint on Global unit.
I spoke with operator yesterday and asked her if I can lodge TV, She said yes.
In worst case scenario, they will refuse TV stating that your application is in the final stage of pipeline. Sometime it can worth taking $115 dollars risk.
I am thinking of same, $115 would be rather cheaper than this anxiety.
how about waiting for next week? you might get it by tomorrow.
Cheers,


----------



## rashi25

fistu said:


> h
> 
> How about putting complaint on Global unit.
> I spoke with operator yesterday and asked her if I can lodge TV, She said yes.
> In worst case scenario, they will refuse TV stating that your application is in the final stage of pipeline. Sometime it can worth taking $115 dollars risk.
> I am thinking of same, $115 would be rather cheaper than this anxiety.
> how about waiting for next week? you might get it by tomorrow.
> Cheers,


I asked my CO through email that can i apply for TV, however no revert.

Now m in middle of road neither take step forward nor back (


----------



## sari_g

rashi25 said:


> I asked my CO through email that can i apply for TV, however no revert.
> 
> Now m in middle of road neither take step forward nor back (


according to me (just guessing though) it based on 90 days theory mainly, but if your DOL is more than 7-8 months they give you priority ... 
just guessing .. I hope it's right cuz this way it will work for everybody


----------



## rashi25

sari_g said:


> according to me (just guessing though) it based on 90 days theory mainly, but if your DOL is more than 7-8 months they give you priority ...
> just guessing .. I hope it's right cuz this way it will work for everybody


Hope Hope n Hope !!

They should give priority to old applicants file !!


----------



## 309/100

*I am expecting at least two visas today!*


----------



## rashi25

309/100 said:


> *I am expecting at least two visas today!*


Let's see whose luck wake up today !!

Cheers to all those who are eagerly waiting


----------



## sari_g

I guess everybody is waiting eagerly ...

GOOD LUCKKKKKK


----------



## fistu

rashi25 said:


> I asked my CO through email that can i apply for TV, however no revert.
> 
> Now m in middle of road neither take step forward nor back (


I am exactly on same boat


----------



## sari_g

you know these 6 and half months are so long for me.. I have to salute you guys for being strong.....


----------



## sari_g

visa visa visa ... where are you ... it is just so hard to live alone .. when I finish my work and come home, nobody to talk to, no social life , these Australians don't even know who is living next door to them.....


----------



## rashi25

sari_g said:


> visa visa visa ... where are you ... it is just so hard to live alone .. when I finish my work and come home, nobody to talk to, no social life , these Australians don't even know who is living next door to them.....


Yes exactly !!

Even this same situation my hubby is facing.


----------



## sari_g

rashi25 said:


> Yes exactly !!
> 
> Even this same situation my hubby is facing.


where are you going rashi ???


----------



## Abz777

sari_g said:


> visa visa visa ... where are you ... it is just so hard to live alone .. when I finish my work and come home, nobody to talk to, no social life , these Australians don't even know who is living next door to them.....


I understand ur situation but It is not true that about ur second statement Becouse if u friendly with them and talk to them they will know. All my next door people knows me.


----------



## rashi25

sari_g said:


> where are you going rashi ???


Cairns !!


----------



## rashi25

Abz777 said:


> I understand ur situation but It is not true that about ur second statement Becouse if u friendly with them and talk to them they will know. All my next door people knows me.


You are right Abz777.

However, still u miss ur own to b there with you.
Isn't it ?


----------



## sari_g

Abz777 said:


> I understand ur situation but It is not true that about ur second statement Becouse if u friendly with them and talk to them they will know. All my next door people knows me.


yeah .. you are right , but only few of them actually talk to you ... and even if they do you cannot enjoy social life as you do in INDIA ....


----------



## sari_g

rashi25 said:


> You are right Abz777.
> 
> However, still u miss ur own to b there with you.
> Isn't it ?


I agreed, specially when your life is not with you....


----------



## Abz777

sari_g said:


> yeah .. you are right , but only few of them actually talk to you ... and even if they do you cannot enjoy social life as you do in INDIA ....


That's true guys. India life is totally different.


----------



## pratyush

Hey guys,

I mailed my CO saying that we want to apply for TV 
She replied saying that our partner visa will be finalised pretty soon.. And TV application might delay the partner visa process
It's 86 days since SCO ....


----------



## jichupacha

Hi 
I am very disappointed..it's about three months..yet my medical not yet clear.
I called AHC today .but of no use..same vague reply..really hurting.
Why are they so rude?
It's my wedding anniversary next month .
Only prays are at my rescue..
All the best friends ..lets hope for best..


----------



## jichupacha

sunil_93745 said:


> Hi Every one this is my first post
> 
> Application Lodge : 8TH MAY 2012
> Case Officer Allocated : 12TH JULY 2012
> FIRST MEDICAL AND PCC SENT ON : 17TH JULY 2012
> 2ND (RE-)MEDICAL SENT ON : 16 JAN 2013
> Visa application still under process ......
> ANY ONE HELP ME STILL HOWMUCH TIME IT TAKE TO GRANT MY VISA?


Hi Sunil,
I can understand your situation ..me too facing the same problem.
Waiting for clearance since 3months..my medical done on 17 th dec 2012.
Hope we get through it as soon as possible..


----------



## rashi25

jichupacha said:


> Hi
> I am very disappointed..it's about three months..yet my medical not yet clear.
> I called AHC today .but of no use..same vague reply..really hurting.
> Why are they so rude?
> It's my wedding anniversary next month .
> Only prays are at my rescue..
> All the best friends ..lets hope for best..


Can understand buddy.

Why don't you apply for TV?


----------



## Oshividhu

termin8r said:


> Do anyone know. Is there a time limit to enter Australia after you get the visa ?


Yes there is, in my visa grant mail it is stated that initial entry must be made by this date, which is in July, so you have ore than 4 months.


----------



## BJM

pratyush said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I mailed my CO saying that we want to apply for TV
> She replied saying that our partner visa will be finalised pretty soon.. And TV application might delay the partner visa process
> It's 86 days since SCO ....


Wow Pratyush, thats great news :clap2:


----------



## pratyush

BJM said:


> Wow Pratyush, thats great news :clap2:


Ya BJM.. It is exciting... Hope it comes soon


----------



## BJM

pratyush said:


> Ya BJM.. It is exciting... Hope it comes soon


Yea I can totally understand  Hope and pray that everyone gets their visas very very soon


----------



## sari_g

hey guys ... 

do this TFN get updated only after 5 pm when AHC finish the day or it can get updated anytime during the day ??? 
please help 
I am getting crazy, i have been checked ATO website like 50 times by now in last 6 hours


----------



## ahsi

rashi25 said:


> ahsi,
> 
> we both are july applicants. Mine DOL is 20 july, let's see when my luck works


rashi! 
u ll get ur visa this week too! DON WORRY  ALL THE BEST!


----------



## termin8r

sari_g said:


> hey guys ...
> 
> do this TFN get updated only after 5 pm when AHC finish the day or it can get updated anytime during the day ???
> please help
> I am getting crazy, i have been checked ATO website like 50 times by now in last 6 hours


Its best to check morning once and evening once. I followed that for 4 days and was surprised. 

checking it many time will not make a difference


----------



## termin8r

Oshividhu said:


> Yes there is, in my visa grant mail it is stated that initial entry must be made by this date, which is in July, so you have ore than 4 months.


Thanks Oshi.

Anyways i am planning to go on May 10th to sydney.


----------



## termin8r

jichupacha said:


> Hi
> I am very disappointed..it's about three months..yet my medical not yet clear.
> I called AHC today .but of no use..same vague reply..really hurting.
> Why are they so rude?
> It's my wedding anniversary next month .
> Only prays are at my rescue..
> All the best friends ..lets hope for best..


from where did you do your medicals ?


----------



## sari_g

no visas today ..... :-(


----------



## sari_g

😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞😞


----------



## sari_g

hahahahha .. sorry guys for this mess .. I was trying to make sad faces and it turns in to this


----------



## Oshividhu

termin8r said:


> Thanks Oshi.
> 
> Anyways i am planning to go on May 10th to sydney.


Guess from where I am writing these messages. 

Singapore!!! Yes, I am on my way, meeting my hubby in 13 hrs.


----------



## jichupacha

termin8r said:


> from where did you do your medicals ?


Hi, 
From Hyderabad ..total dissapointed ...in total 5 month wait....after 1st followed in sep and second in December ...


----------



## jichupacha

Oshividhu said:


> Guess from where I am writing these messages.
> 
> Singapore!!! Yes, I am on my way, meeting my hubby in 13 hrs.


Happy for you friend...


----------



## Guest

Oshividhu said:


> Guess from where I am writing these messages.
> 
> Singapore!!! Yes, I am on my way, meeting my hubby in 13 hrs.


Yipeeeeeee Bon voyage oshividhu. I can imagine the happiness you would have when you see your hubby waiting for you at the airport terminal...


----------



## termin8r

jichupacha said:


> Hi,
> From Hyderabad ..total dissapointed ...in total 5 month wait....after 1st followed in sep and second in December ...


I guess it depends on how the medical centre is....for me when the guy did xray he told to wait so they can confirm the xray was done properly


----------



## termin8r

Oshividhu said:


> Guess from where I am writing these messages.
> 
> Singapore!!! Yes, I am on my way, meeting my hubby in 13 hrs.


happy reunion


----------



## rashi25

Oshividhu said:


> Guess from where I am writing these messages.
> 
> Singapore!!! Yes, I am on my way, meeting my hubby in 13 hrs.


Lovely Oshividhu...

Can very well imagine your curiosity !!

God bless u


----------



## rashi25

Any news friends ??

Can't possible that no visa grant for today


----------



## rashi25

ahsi said:


> rashi!
> u ll get ur visa this week too! DON WORRY  ALL THE BEST!


Thanks ahsi...

Really need blessing form u all


----------



## jichupacha

termin8r said:


> I guess it depends on how the medical centre is....for me when the guy did xray he told to wait so they can confirm the xray was done properly


I think so..it was a very busy day.He took the x ray ..and asked me to leave and don't know whether he verified or not.it is one of the leading diagnostics..but at the end people like me are suffering..no one needs explanation..first of all long and lengthy process top on that this silly error...
Wait and wait....
what else can I do...?


----------



## termin8r

jichupacha said:


> I think so..it was a very busy day.He took the x ray ..and asked me to leave and don't know whether he verified or not.it is one of the leading diagnostics..but at the end people like me are suffering..no one needs explanation..first of all long and lengthy process top on that this silly error...
> Wait and wait....
> what else can I do...?


If the report was not fine then it is the diagnostic centers error as they did not check. It just takes a minute more to confirm the results are fine..... it also works in their favor if the report is done again coz they charge you again for the results.

AHC is just doing their work coz they have to follow a checklist and if they dont follow it will be the CO's fault. Ideally you also should be fighting with the medical center. coz for a re check it really takes a long time


----------



## jichupacha

termin8r said:


> If the report was not fine then it is the diagnostic centers error as they did not check. It just takes a minute more to confirm the results are fine..... it also works in their favor if the report is done again coz they charge you again for the results.
> 
> AHC is just doing their work coz they have to follow a checklist and if they dont follow it will be the CO's fault. Ideally you also should be fighting with the medical center. coz for a re check it really takes a long time


Do you have any idea .how long it might take?


----------



## rashi25

Good night friends...

Hope tomorrow brings happiness for us


----------



## ayaan

i hope tomorrow brings a lot of visa grant day....


----------



## termin8r

jichupacha said:


> Do you have any idea .how long it might take?


In these circumstances you should have a very good rapport with your CO. You should talk to the CO once in a month and you have to make her feel sympathised towards you blame the medical center for not checking and doing their job. Ask the CO, what he/she can do to help.

Thats your best chance if it is taking longer than usual


----------



## termin8r

Mass21 

Can we add one more column where you can mention "agent" or "self" made Application Type


----------



## sari_g

hey everybody 

GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY ... 
even though i am losing my hope now for visa ....


----------



## MPGill16

Please GOD help us


----------



## ayaan

sari_g said:


> hey everybody
> 
> GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY ...
> even though i am losing my hope now for visa ....


hi ,u dont worry dear all august applicants get visas this month,i called AHC yesterday at 4 pm i talked with the opertaor named madhulika she said they r daily finalized 15,20 cases ,and not following SCO assign dates there r rows date of month from where case is solving and now they r going with august ,i get this info from her with forcing her again and agin becoz m also have completed my 7 months,i talked over m case which is farward on 4 march she said me even to expect in 2,3 weeks...dear only a very few applicants r in forum,so we dont knw hw many visas r granted daily..so hope for the best


----------



## ayaan

hi zion180 wat about ur status? u knw anyupdate


----------



## sari_g

ayaan said:


> i hope tomorrow brings a lot of visa grant day....


hey aayan .. 
why did your case so long to go for final decision ???


----------



## sari_g

sari_g said:


> hey aayan ..
> why did your case take so long to go for final decision ???


why did your case take so long to go for final decision ???


----------



## 309/100

Spoke with the AHC operator yesterday. 

had some news to be shared with you guys all that AHC has just commenced processing September applications. 

In two weeks times, the Sep applicants will hear good news!!!


----------



## 309/100

*I always see anonymous user viewing the spread sheet but they are not ready to share their info with us.

If they continue doing this, sorry to say this, the amount of hard work put in by RockMeOn & Mass in the past and present will meaningless in the future.

I don't see any new users after 24 Jan 2013 entered in the spread sheet.

anonymous users please share your info with us, Mass 21 will enter your info, the spread sheet is for you guys..... *


----------



## rashi25

309/100 said:


> *I always see anonymous user viewing the spread sheet but they are not ready to share their info with us.
> 
> If they continue doing this, sorry to say this, the amount of hard work put in by RockMeOn & Mass in the past and present will meaningless in the future.
> 
> I don't see any new users after 24 Jan 2013 entered in the spread sheet.
> 
> anonymous users please share your info with us, Mass 21 will enter your info, the spread sheet is for you guys..... *


Hey 309/100,

Dat cant b possible that post 24 Jan 2013, no one entered in the sheet. I daily go through the spread sheet. But yes, even i saw sharing by some anonymous user.


----------



## MaSS21

termin8r said:


> Mass21
> 
> Can we add one more column where you can mention "agent" or "self" made Application Type


Ya termin8r... I'm OK with it.,. But I'm not the only one to decide... Let us get views of other forum mates on this...


Regards
MaSS21


----------



## rashi25

ayaan said:


> hi ,u dont worry dear all august applicants get visas this month,i called AHC yesterday at 4 pm i talked with the opertaor named madhulika she said they r daily finalized 15,20 cases ,and not following SCO assign dates there r rows date of month from where case is solving and now they r going with august ,i get this info from her with forcing her again and agin becoz m also have completed my 7 months,i talked over m case which is farward on 4 march she said me even to expect in 2,3 weeks...dear only a very few applicants r in forum,so we dont knw hw many visas r granted daily..so hope for the best


Hey ayaan,

Even two days back had words with the same operator Madhulika, she just told me to wait as the file is in que. If they are going by August applicants, when are they going to resolve pending july cases


----------



## rashi25

MaSS21 said:


> Ya termin8r... I'm OK with it.,. But I'm not the only one to decide... Let us get views of other forum mates on this...
> 
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


Hey,

I guess that would extremely be oky. But just wanna know does that give a different picture as in case forward by agent or self.


----------



## 309/100

The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.


----------



## rashi25

309/100 said:


> The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.


----------



## rashi25

Again called AHC, spoken to the same lady - standard statement "The file is in que & the processing is based upon the DOL"


----------



## 309/100

rashi25 said:


> Again called AHC, spoken to the same lady - standard statement "The file is in que & the processing is based upon the DOL"


AHC should change to online application where we know what is holding our file.


----------



## termin8r

rashi25 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I guess that would extremely be oky. But just wanna know does that give a different picture as in case forward by agent or self.


If a file submitted by an agent is getting processed earlier than self or vice versa is very useful. I always had the intuition that agents file moved quicker but now its changed but i dont know if thats true.

I submitted my docs my self... took me a month to gather all the required docs. and I exactly did what was in the required docs nothing more or less and i was never asked additional docs. And seeing the SS many members have been asked lotsa other docs which i had submitted with my application. Only pending stuff was PCC and medicals.

So i guess it would be something which will be good to know for many if it is good to apply with or without an agent


----------



## termin8r

309/100 said:


> AHC should change to online application where we know what is holding our file.


Yes Online application would be great. Atleast you will come to know the progress online.


----------



## sari_g

termin8r said:


> Yes Online application would be great. Atleast you will come to know the progress online.


IN this case scenario.. I applied it myself for my wife too .. and they only ask me for medicals ..and I am still waiting 
nobody knows how they work ....


----------



## termin8r

Got my Visa Grant Email Today. 
Visa Grant Date 06 March 2013


----------



## 309/100

sari_g said:


> IN this case scenario.. I applied it myself for my wife too .. and they only ask me for medicals ..and I am still waiting
> nobody knows how they work ....


*how online system works*

the documents don't have to be sent by post, just scan copy will do

even the additional docs, doesn't take ages to get there.

we will come to know if the medical is received and cleared by global health

we know what is been cleared and what is not


----------



## termin8r

My SCO is 103


----------



## rashi25

termin8r said:


> Got my Visa Grant Email Today.
> Visa Grant Date 06 March 2013


Heartily Congos Termin8r !!


----------



## BJM

termin8r said:


> My SCO is 103


Many many Congratulations :clap2::clap2:


----------



## jichupacha

termin8r said:


> Got my Visa Grant Email Today.
> Visa Grant Date 06 March 2013


Congrats...termin8r..best wishes...


----------



## abhisek

Wow termin8r and all the people who got their grants...congrats...mine DOL was yesterday7th march 2013...am umsure and confused on how to wait till October...but then thats life which is not in our control...all the best everyone whose 7 months is this month and who havebeen waiting for more than7 months...may god bless you and u people be with ur partner soon...


----------



## rashi25

Any grant news guys ???


----------



## rashi25

ATO website not working - under maintenance

Can anyone have an idea when can it be up ?


----------



## ayaan

rashi25 said:


> ATO website not working - under maintenance
> 
> Can anyone have an idea when can it be up ?


rashi am also checked many times site is not working,i think ato site is only way to kne status before grant visa ...bad luck


----------



## rashi25

ayaan said:


> rashi am also checked many times site is not working,i think ato site is only way to kne status before grant visa ...bad luck


Any idea since when the site is down ?


----------



## ayaan

rashi25 said:


> Any idea since when the site is down ?


i checked at 3.30,dat time its working,i think since 5 pm ato site had down


----------



## fistu

ayaan said:


> i checked at 3.30,dat time its working,i think since 5 pm ato site had down


ATO is back on ....


----------



## ishtpal

Hi everyone my file has been forwarded to sco yesterday did anyone know how long sco will take to process ?my co email me yesterday but she did not mention the name of sco i just got the position no what does that mean? Pls help


----------



## termin8r

ishtpal said:


> Hi everyone my file has been forwarded to sco yesterday did anyone know how long sco will take to process ?my co email me yesterday but she did not mention the name of sco i just got the position no what does that mean? Pls help


Its ideally takes 90 days. it can be plus minus that


----------



## rashi25

ATO website still not working ...


----------



## Rajshreerj

hi Mass or whoelse is managing SS , i have found that even many visas were granted ,the no of visas has'nt increased from long time and has been staying 114 since, i have counted already 8-10 visas have been granted after that.can u explain why we only seeing 114 on visas granted no.


august applicants this is our month ..so hope for good and keep your patience!


----------



## Rajshreerj

fistu said:


> ATO is back on ....


hi fistu have you called DIAC lately ...why is it taking long time ..i have already complained about AHC , mentioning visas are being issued in unfair way .so lets see what they say.. just callled them and try to find out .


----------



## rashi25

Rajshreerj said:


> hi fistu have you called DIAC lately ...why is it taking long time ..i have already complained about AHC , mentioning visas are being issued in unfair way .so lets see what they say.. just callled them and try to find out .


Hi Rajshreej,

Could u please let us know as where u marked complaint against AHC ?


----------



## fistu

Rajshreerj said:


> hi fistu have you called DIAC lately ...why is it taking long time ..i have already complained about AHC , mentioning visas are being issued in unfair way .so lets see what they say.. just callled them and try to find out .


I have spoken with them several times, I told if I can apply for TV, they said yes, I was told indicative time frame is 7 months. I have spoken with 4 different consultants, they were four different kinds, I don't think their information is anyway reliable. Where did you make complaint? I want to make it as well,
Keep writing,
Cheers,


----------



## timus17

Hey Guys.. I am new to this thread... I have a small question.. How much time does it take for people based out of delhi, India from the date of spouse visa application submission date ?

and while the decision is pending and visa is in queue.. can a spouse apply for a visitor visa?


----------



## termin8r

timus17 said:


> Hey Guys.. I am new to this thread... I have a small question.. How much time does it take for people based out of delhi, India from the date of spouse visa application submission date ?
> 
> and while the decision is pending and visa is in queue.. can a spouse apply for a visitor visa?


If all documents are clear then you get it within 7months timeframe


----------



## termin8r

Rajshreerj said:


> hi fistu have you called DIAC lately ...why is it taking long time ..i have already complained about AHC , mentioning visas are being issued in unfair way .so lets see what they say.. just callled them and try to find out .


Hi Rajsheerj

SS should be the way to only know how you are people are getting visas and when your turn will come. When you start complaining basis this the idea of the SS is lost. I dont think anyone will update the SS or wil give update as they get it.


----------



## Abz777

If 90 days theory is true I should get visa in 5 and half month which is good but I don't think it will happen. Rest god knows. Hope my visa come quickly.


----------



## sari_g

I hope this theory is right because if it is I should get visa granted in coming week...
Good luck everybody .....


----------



## ravidhanda

Abz777 said:


> If 90 days theory is true I should get visa in 5 and half month which is good but I don't think it will happen. Rest god knows. Hope my visa come quickly.


Hii Abz777
Definitely it will happen because according to SS few people go above the 90 days. mostly they got their visa inbetween 90 days.
so best wishes


----------



## MsShaikh

Hi all,

I am following this forum since the time I have applied for my spouse visa 309 in the month of November.My husband is an Australian PR.my details are as follows
DOL 19nov2012
CO assigned 23jan 2013
CO Code 06
Medicals and PCC submitted 5feb2013
Queued for final decision 13feb2013
Visa grant awaited......
It will be almost a month that the visa has been queued for final decision and seeing the current forum trend and the SS it seems I have a long way to go......I would like to apply for a tourist visa.
1.i want to know do I need to again perform the medicals and provide PCC for my tourist visa?
2. Also does my husband needs for show sufficient funds in his bank or I have to show the funds in my bank account to apply for the tourist visa..?

It's really hard to stay without your partner so far..Plelase people help me with my queries.I asked the CO how much time will it take and as always got a patent reply of 7months average processing time.the operator in AHC says u have to wait.This wait is killing...


----------



## rashi25

ATO Website working or not ???


----------



## rashi25

sari_g said:


> I hope this theory is right because if it is I should get visa granted in coming week...
> Good luck everybody .....


If 90 days theory is correct, that means following user ids can expect their visa this week -

Tejiverma, abhi_n, rajshreerj, pratyush, 309/100, Aps1777

Below few people can also expect -

Sydney Summons, ravidhanda, Soumya1712

All d best guys..

If i miss out anybody's name please forgive


----------



## rashi25

rashi25 said:


> If 90 days theory is correct, that means following user ids can expect their visa this week -
> 
> Tejiverma, abhi_n, rajshreerj, pratyush, 309/100, Aps1777
> 
> Below few people can also expect -
> 
> Sydney Summons, ravidhanda, Soumya1712
> 
> All d best guys..
> 
> If i miss out anybody's name please forgive


Oops i missed out some names -

sari_g, Sachin242


----------



## fistu

rashi25 said:


> ATO Website working or not ???


Yes it is, you have to make sure you don't use cache saved before.. Type URL in full 
Cheers,


----------



## Mimamasalha

R u sure about this? An agent told me that I can apply bcz they didn't withdrawn their application before and only withdrawn who can limit the sponsorship u can also read it on immigration website


----------



## UK19

MaSS21, 

Please could you update the spreadsheet with the info that my case is now queued for final decision making on the 27th Feb.

Thank you


----------



## MaSS21

MsShaikh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am following this forum since the time I have applied for my spouse visa 309 in the month of November.My husband is an Australian PR.my details are as follows
> DOL 19nov2012
> CO assigned 23jan 2013
> CO Code 06
> Medicals and PCC submitted 5feb2013
> Queued for final decision 13feb2013
> Visa grant awaited......
> It will be almost a month that the visa has been queued for final decision and seeing the current forum trend and the SS it seems I have a long way to go......I would like to apply for a tourist visa.
> 1.i want to know do I need to again perform the medicals and provide PCC for my tourist visa?
> 2. Also does my husband needs for show sufficient funds in his bank or I have to show the funds in my bank account to apply for the tourist visa..?
> 
> It's really hard to stay without your partner so far..Plelase people help me with my queries.I asked the CO how much time will it take and as always got a patent reply of 7months average processing time.the operator in AHC says u have to wait.This wait is killing...


Welcome to the forum MsShaikh...! you dont need to submit PCC and Medicals for TV if you apply for 3 months...And yes your sponsor must show that he has sufficient funds to sponsor u... apart from that you can also submit ur bank stmts if you have as an additional doc...

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## Abz777

Any visa yet?


----------



## rashi25

fistu said:


> Yes it is, you have to make sure you don't use cache saved before.. Type URL in full
> Cheers,


Had done the same, but still not working..

could you please sent me the link


----------



## termin8r

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## rashi25

termin8r said:


> https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


Thanxxx


----------



## termin8r

rashi25 said:


> Thanxxx


make sure when you are done click on exit application.


----------



## termin8r

I have booked my tickets for 10th of May Malaysian to sydney.... Anyone can join and we can catch up


----------



## termin8r

Hey MaSS21

In the First Cell there was a link to this thread which is removed.... Was it done intentionally

You can link to this URL 
expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/59513-subclass-309-100-spouse-visa-processing-time-ahc-delhi-new-post.html

It Will always go to the last post.


----------



## sari_g

Hey guys .. first of all good luck to all of you for this week... Lots of us are expecting visa and I hope and wish all of us who are expecting and already due get visas this week...
Second thing, I just would like to know if.you call AHC three times a week, does it impact your case ??...
I thnk these operators can't really do anything with our case or files but can somebody tell me for sure ...
Thanx


----------



## rashi25

sari_g said:


> Hey guys .. first of all good luck to all of you for this week... Lots of us are expecting visa and I hope and wish all of us who are expecting and already due get visas this week...
> Second thing, I just would like to know if.you call AHC three times a week, does it impact your case ??...
> I thnk these operators can't really do anything with our case or files but can somebody tell me for sure ...
> Thanx


Yeah all d best for everyone !!

Well, i don't think so it would impact the case. However, in my opinion its better not to call again bz these operators are going to give same standardize info rather than any other thing.


Moreover, if the case is with SCO than even CO can't help us. Better to wait


----------



## 309/100

termin8r said:


> Hey MaSS21
> 
> In the First Cell there was a link to this thread which is removed.... Was it done intentionally
> 
> You can link to this URL
> expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/59513-subclass-309-100-spouse-visa-processing-time-ahc-delhi-new-post.html
> 
> It Will always go to the last post.


Mass 21

Please change 'Visas Granted since July 2012 ----->' to* 'Visas Granted this month or this week'*

It makes more sense as we don't have know how many approved since July


----------



## Guest

Come on guys share your good news, cant wait to see any grants this week. all august applicants and before august applicants should be granted in this week. my prayers for u all.
members who got their visas please please update it here. it gives hopes and inspiration for our waits....


----------



## Guest

rashi25, abhi_n, zion, sydney summons, ayaan, fistu and everyone upto 309/100 should be getting it. because u all deserve it by this time. sorry if i forgot anyone......


----------



## Abz777

Come on guys need some visa today. What happening wth ahc no visa on Friday, not even today yet.


----------



## zion180

zsubbu said:


> rashi25, abhi_n, zion, sydney summons, ayaan, fistu and everyone upto 309/100 should be getting it. because u all deserve it by this time. sorry if i forgot anyone......


Thank u .hopefully soon just pray for us


----------



## imirage

my wife was granted tv today. please update the SS


----------



## sari_g

zion180 said:


> Thank u .hopefully soon just pray for us


hey Zion ... 
when did your case went for final decision ????


----------



## MsShaikh

MaSS21 said:


> Welcome to the forum MsShaikh...! you dont need to submit PCC and Medicals for TV if you apply for 3 months...And yes your sponsor must show that he has sufficient funds to sponsor u... apart from that you can also submit ur bank stmts if you have as an additional doc...
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21



Hi thanks for the reply what if I wish to apply for a TV of six months? Do i need to undergo medicals.?also I can see in the spreadsheet that you also have applied for TV can u tell what all documents are required to be submitted along with the application?sufficient funds means approximately what is the standard amount to be maintained?
Also is it necessary to submit the itenary of my journey along with the application?
Is it a one way journey ticket I have to show or a two way ticket?
If I travel to Australia my CO stated that I have to be outside Australia when final decision for 309 will be taken,does that mean I have to come to India or if I can travel to new zealand and then make an entry with my 309 visa?

Please share ur experience and help me ...

Thanks in advance,
MsShaikh


----------



## zion180

sari_g said:


> hey Zion ...
> when did your case went for final decision ????


i have called AHC last week and i have asked about my status and my case still with CO


----------



## sari_g

I hate this wait .... I am so tired .. still cant sleep.. Restless...cannot stop thinking about visa .... please GOD help us ... please GOD give us strength to go through this .....


----------



## sari_g

zion180 said:


> i have called AHC last week and i have asked about my status and my case still with CO


Hey Zion .. 
did you ask the operator for any reason why it is still with case officer ...:


----------



## zion180

sari_g said:


> Hey Zion ..
> did you ask the operator for any reason why it is still with case officer ...:


yeah i did and she said everything is fine .. but still the case officer need more time and i have asked can i speak with case officer she told me the case officer he will tell you the same thing .now am so confused!!!!! .can i email the case officer or what i can do ?


----------



## sari_g

zion180 said:


> yeah i did and she said everything is fine .. but still the case officer need more time and i have asked can i speak with case officer she told me the case officer he will tell you the same thing .now am so confused!!!!! .can i email the case officer or what i can do ?


well Zion do not listen to them ... 
get an email I'd for your case officer email her and ask her if there is any issue with your case ... 
you should have done that long time ago ...


----------



## rashi25

sari_g said:


> well Zion do not listen to them ...
> get an email I'd for your case officer email her and ask her if there is any issue with your case ...
> you should have done that long time ago ...


Zion

I believe you must be having your case officer id. I just checked out your's & mine CO assign date is same 10 Oct 2012. Infact your submission of additional docs is earlier which is 1st Nov & i submitted on 6 Nov. 

I failed to understand why does the CO take so many time to keep the file with himself when even all documentation formalities are completed.

Would suggest please mark him a mail in detail asking its delay.


----------



## zion180

sari_g said:


> well Zion do not listen to them ...
> get an email I'd for your case officer email her and ask her if there is any issue with your case ...
> you should have done that long time ago ...




thank you for your advice this what am going to do 
I'm just inquiring about what can i write to the case officer when you wrote to her, because i want to find out what is happening to my case.
could you please PM it to me. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ravidhanda

TFN updated today... Just checked
WOOOWWWW


----------



## zion180

ravidhanda said:


> TFN updated today... Just checked
> WOOOWWWW


congrats mate


----------



## BJM

ravidhanda said:


> TFN updated today... Just checked
> WOOOWWWW


Wow Congrats Congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Real nice to see they have started granting Visa for September applicants ...

Cheers.


----------



## ravidhanda

Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


----------



## MaSS21

ravidhanda said:


> TFN updated today... Just checked
> WOOOWWWW


Congrats ravidhanda!!!

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## jichupacha

ravidhanda said:


> TFN updated today... Just checked
> WOOOWWWW


Congrats friend....


----------



## lonelyf90

ravidhanda said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


waaaaaaaowwwwwwww ravidhanda.....ur grant has made my hopes very high!!! I am sooo happy!!! atleast now i know september has started!! i was waiting for the august to get over but ur case is soooo damn quick!!! I hope i get mine very sooon! Inshallah!!!
agayn congrats!


----------



## rashi25

ravidhanda said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


Congrats buddy )


----------



## ayaan

zion180 said:


> i have called AHC last week and i have asked about my status and my case still with CO


zion i am telling u honestly to make a contact with u r CO,becoz in my case My hubby mailed mY co again nd again to update my status,it was worked and now my case is in final row,tomarrow first u call AHC and said operator to divert ur call to co,then ask co the progress and remind him/her dat u completed 7 months,i think she/he will give u right ans...


----------



## ayaan

Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN.


----------



## rashi25

Really toooooo much frustrated & tired off seeing ATO website again & again...

When July applicants get their visa - No Idea of this !!

Neither luck is on my side


----------



## MsShaikh

MsShaikh said:


> Hi thanks for the reply what if I wish to apply for a TV of six months? Do i need to undergo medicals.?also I can see in the spreadsheet that you also have applied for TV can u tell what all documents are required to be submitted along with the application?sufficient funds means approximately what is the standard amount to be maintained?
> Also is it necessary to submit the itenary of my journey along with the application?
> Is it a one way journey ticket I have to show or a two way ticket?
> If I travel to Australia my CO stated that I have to be outside Australia when final decision for 309 will be taken,does that mean I have to come to India or if I can travel to new zealand and then make an entry with my 309 visa?
> 
> Please share ur experience and help me ...
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> MsShaikh


Any help on this will be appreciated.....


----------



## SydneySummons

ravidhanda said:


> TFN updated today... Just checked
> WOOOWWWW


Wow! Congratulations!! you are really lucky....given that your DOL is exactly 1 month after me....and you've already got your visa! 

Congratulations again!

was your case special in any way? as in any compassionate grounds for such a speedy visa grant? just wanted to know.....to understand how the AHC is working..


----------



## zion180

ayaan said:


> zion i am telling u honestly to make a contact with u r CO,becoz in my case My hubby mailed mY co again nd again to update my status,it was worked and now my case is in final row,tomarrow first u call AHC and said operator to divert ur call to co,then ask co the progress and remind him/her dat u completed 7 months,i think she/he will give u right ans...


I have just mailed my case officer now .hopefully I will hear good news soon.ayaan did your case officer meantioned something or any reason why u had to wait long Time till your file have been forward to.senoire case officer


----------



## ravidhanda

Thanks to everyone for your best wishes and support...
I have lodged my file through a normal agent.
My case is similar to all of you, nothing special.
I have submitted every document related to our relation like photos, call history, greeting cards, marriage palace and gurudwara certificates, emails etc at the time of lodgement. So CO asked me only for the medical.

Thank you God
Best wishes to all of you


----------



## BJM

ravidhanda said:


> Thanks to everyone for your best wishes and support...
> I have lodged my file through a normal agent.
> My case is similar to all of you, nothing special.
> I have submitted every document related to our relation like photos, call history, greeting cards, marriage palace and gurudwara certificates, emails etc at the time of lodgement. So CO asked me only for the medical.
> 
> Thank you God
> Best wishes to all of you


Hello Ravi,

Just wanted to know,did you also submit the PCC at the time of lodgement. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ravidhanda

BJM said:


> Hello Ravi,
> 
> Just wanted to know,did you also submit the PCC at the time of lodgement.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Hii BJM

yes i submit PCC at the time of lodgement.

Regards
Ravi


----------



## tanods

It is all done folks, her visa was granted on 8th Mar, took ~8 months. I'm happy! Thanks for all your help and wishing everyone good luck.


----------



## maddy67135

Hi Guys,

I have applied for a PMV visa on 24th Jan 2013, planning to apply for Tourist visa now.

Is there anyone here who can provide me some advise on applying for tourist visa as i know that PMV might take another 7-8 months.

Cheers,
Mz


----------



## termin8r

ravidhanda said:


> TFN updated today... Just checked
> WOOOWWWW


Congratulations


----------



## termin8r

ravidhanda said:


> Thanks to everyone for your best wishes and support...
> I have lodged my file through a normal agent.
> My case is similar to all of you, nothing special.
> I have submitted every document related to our relation like photos, call history, greeting cards, marriage palace and gurudwara certificates, emails etc at the time of lodgement. So CO asked me only for the medical.
> 
> Thank you God
> Best wishes to all of you


Yes I did the same. All my photographs of relationship, marriage certificate, emails and it was all smooth


----------



## 309/100

I am waiting!!!


----------



## termin8r

309/100 said:


> I am waiting!!!


All the best 309..... YOu will get it soon. I feel for you


----------



## termin8r

Hey jichupacha

Did you get your visa yet


----------



## 309/100

termin8r said:


> All the best 309..... YOu will get it soon. I feel for you


Thanks, all the bast to you as well.


----------



## sari_g

termin8r said:


> All the best 309..... YOu will get it soon. I feel for you


I don't thnk it matters, they ask me for the medicals only as well .. everything else was provided .. still waiting .. it's nearly 6 and half months now ...
no body knows how they work ..


----------



## 309/100

*The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again. *


----------



## MPGill16

O god please help us .  
Hopefully this weak brings good news for us .


----------



## SydneySummons

tanods said:


> It is all done folks, her visa was granted on 8th Mar, took ~8 months. I'm happy! Thanks for all your help and wishing everyone good luck.


Congrats Tanods! Long wait.... n well deserved 

Rashi25, you should be next.

2 Visa grants this week, already...not a bad start! 

Cheers,
S


----------



## 309/100

SydneySummons said:


> Congrats Tanods! Long wait.... n well deserved
> 
> Rashi25, you should be next.
> 
> 2 Visa grants this week, already...not a bad start!
> 
> Cheers,
> S


that is the life, few people are lucky and more people are not lucky...

i wouldn't blame the luckiest people, rather i would blame the luck


----------



## imirage

Hi Guys,

my wife's 676 visa was granted on 11/03/2013. is the 3 months validity starts from the day of her arrival in Australia or from the date the visa is granted.

help would be much appreciated as i have already booked the ticket thinking the validity starts from the date of arrival.. just checked her vevo and it says the visa expires on 11/06/2013. so bit confused... i dont want her to overstay the visa..and screw up her 309.

Thanks,
Imirage


----------



## 309/100

Please update my CO is 11


----------



## 309/100

the next might be

abhi_n (active member?????)
rashi25
ayaan
Sydney S
fistu
rajshreej
Aps777
sachin242
sari_g


or Mass 21, could be you!!!! who knows!!!


----------



## SydneySummons

309/100 said:


> the next might be
> 
> abhi_n (active member?????)
> rashi25
> ayaan
> Sydney S
> fistu
> rajshreej
> Aps777
> sachin242
> sari_g
> 
> 
> or Mass 21, could be you!!!! who knows!!!


haha...dunno whether to be happy to see mi name included in this list...or to be sad with the unpredictable ways of AHC 

anyways, thanks for thinkn of us! :clap2:


----------



## Dev_asm

Hi Guys. My wife got a call from CO (Ujwal singh) today. Says all the documents are fine and has forwarded the file to the SCO for further processing. 

Admin, could u plz update the spreadsheet plz.


----------



## imirage

imirage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> my wife's 676 visa was granted on 11/03/2013. is the 3 months validity starts from the day of her arrival in Australia or from the date the visa is granted.
> 
> help would be much appreciated as i have already booked the ticket thinking the validity starts from the date of arrival.. just checked her vevo and it says the visa expires on 11/06/2013. so bit confused... i dont want her to overstay the visa..and screw up her 309.
> 
> Thanks,
> Imirage


hi all,

any help on this would be helpful


----------



## Dev_asm

imirage said:


> hi all,
> 
> any help on this would be helpful


Hi imirage. The visa starts from the date your wife enters Australia. The expiry date indicates that she is not allowed to enter Oz after 11/6/2013.


----------



## rashi25

SydneySummons said:


> Congrats Tanods! Long wait.... n well deserved
> 
> Rashi25, you should be next.
> 
> 2 Visa grants this week, already...not a bad start!
> 
> Cheers,
> S


Thanks SydneySummons bt reallly dont knw how AHC will work...

Need blessings from you all


----------



## rashi25

tanods said:


> It is all done folks, her visa was granted on 8th Mar, took ~8 months. I'm happy! Thanks for all your help and wishing everyone good luck.


Good luck Tanods....Happy for you..:clap2::clap2:lane:lane:

Could you please confirm when was your file forwarded to SCO ?


----------



## Abz777

Is file decide by dol or date forward to Sco Becouse Wht I heard it decide by date forward to Sco. Is I m correct?


----------



## 309/100

Abz777 said:


> Is file decide by dol or date forward to Sco Becouse Wht I heard it decide by date forward to Sco. Is I m correct?


*million $ ?*


----------



## rashi25

Abz777 said:


> Is file decide by dol or date forward to Sco Becouse Wht I heard it decide by date forward to Sco. Is I m correct?


I believe it goes by file forward to SCO, however still cant predict.


----------



## MaSS21

309/100 said:


> the next might be
> 
> abhi_n (active member?????)
> rashi25
> ayaan
> Sydney S
> fistu
> rajshreej
> Aps777
> sachin242
> sari_g
> 
> 
> or Mass 21, could be you!!!! who knows!!!


haha... Good one 309/100... !!!  But I dont have the guts be as optimistic as you are in expecting my visa... Good Luck to all waiting for so long!!! 

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## MPGill16

Its been 7 months and 1weak of my file and after case farwording to SCO today 90days are over .i called to AHC they said ur dicision will b come in anytime .


----------



## sari_g

tanods said:


> It is all done folks, her visa was granted on 8th Mar, took ~8 months. I'm happy! Thanks for all your help and wishing everyone good luck.


hey tanods
congrats mate ... you had to wait a lot but atleast you have got it ... 
I have few queries ... 
did you have to submit any extra documents .. when did your case went for final descision ???
thanx


----------



## MPGill16

Now its very hard to wait wait wait wait ......


----------



## MPGill16

Congrats tanods happy to c ur visa grant best of luck.


----------



## 309/100

the 'iar' website is the only hope


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi while doing PCC, had u changed ur wife's address on the passport or was it the same?


lonelyoverseas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just came to know this forum and I heartly thank all of you to provide such supportive information to each other.
> 
> My wife's visa timeline is as follows
> 
> lodged visa on 8 Jun 2012
> case officer assigned 14 Aug 2012
> additional docs requested: PCC, medical and CA letter confirming spouse's income
> document submitted 24 Aug 2012
> 
> No further update yet
> 
> Visitor visa applied 8 Aug 2012
> Approved 22 Aug 2012
> 
> My question is when my wife leaves India to travel to Australia on visiting visa during her spouse visa process is ongoing, does she has to inform Spouse visa's case officer? I heard that they put the spouse visa case on hold if you leave India? Any experiences to share? Should we inform our agent and/or Case officer ? Any advise is highly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> RockMeOn, Could you please add above information in the timeline if possible? Thanks


----------



## rashi25

Visa visa visa where are you 

Deeply inside waiting for you


----------



## BJM

MaSS21 said:


> haha... Good one 309/100... !!!  But I dont have the guts be as optimistic as you are in expecting my visa... Good Luck to all waiting for so long!!!
> 
> Regards
> MaSS21


Hello Mass21,

Could you please update my date of lodgement on the SS. Its 05/10/2012. I had mentioned 08/10/2012 earlier by mistake. 

3 days will not make much difference but still 

Thanks..


----------



## soumya1712

hey all
just an update.. 
i had applied for a tourist visa(3 months) on the 19th of feb 2013 and was granted the same on the 21st... actually i went through an agent and hence my file reached the AHC on the 21st.. right now i am in Perth and awaiting my 309 visa, wait for which is increasingly excruciating.... 
Kindly update these details in the spreadsheet... 
congrats to everyone whose visas have been granted... happy reunion finallyy.. 
and all the best to the rest of us


----------



## Abz777

Any visa today guys


----------



## sari_g

hey guys ... 

i was just wandering, did everyone receives a phone call from CO that the case has been forwarded to SCO or did you guys get to know from AHC customer care ... 
please help 
thanx


----------



## UK19

sari_g said:


> hey guys ...
> 
> i was just wandering, did everyone receives a phone call from CO that the case has been forwarded to SCO or did you guys get to know from AHC customer care ...
> please help
> thanx


I had to call up AHC to know this.


----------



## ayaan

today i called AHC about status ,after holding with operator 5 min he told me am completed my 7 month so i can get visa anytime,i dont kw how much truth they said becoz rashi and other june july applicants r still waiting....lets see wats happening in these 2 weeks...hope for the best


----------



## ayaan

UK19 said:


> I had to call up AHC to know this.


uk19 ,in my case i didnt received any call,one day i just called AHC then i came to knw about my case is in final row.i think sum times co mailed the applicants but not in every case....so u can called AHC to knw the status


----------



## rashi25

sari_g said:


> hey guys ...
> 
> i was just wandering, did everyone receives a phone call from CO that the case has been forwarded to SCO or did you guys get to know from AHC customer care ...
> please help
> thanx


Hey sari_g,

I received an email from my CO confirming the date that file has been forwarded for final decision & will get back to you once the decision made on it.


----------



## SydneySummons

sari_g said:


> hey guys ...
> 
> i was just wandering, did everyone receives a phone call from CO that the case has been forwarded to SCO or did you guys get to know from AHC customer care ...
> please help
> thanx


I got a mail from my CO, that my case has been queued for final decision, which means its gone to the SCO.


----------



## sari_g

In my case i did not receive any email or phone call from CO, buy AHC customer told me that its been gone for final decision on 15/11/2012... the way it's going, no visa almost 90 days, i don't know if that was correct information or not ...


----------



## rashi25

Visa visa where are you

Deeply inside waiting for you

Give me a clue

You are in which que

Other applicants are getting visa

Why my file is due

When will i flew


----------



## sari_g

rashi25 said:


> Visa visa where are you
> 
> Deeply inside waiting for you
> 
> Give me a clue
> 
> You are in which que
> 
> Other applicants are getting visa
> 
> Why my file is due
> 
> When will i flew


GOOD ONE ... 
I thnk you should send this song to your CO, i am pretty sure he will grant you a visa straight away ...


----------



## Abz777

rashi25 said:


> Visa visa where are you
> 
> Deeply inside waiting for you
> 
> Give me a clue
> 
> You are in which que
> 
> Other applicants are getting visa
> 
> Why my file is due
> 
> When will i flew


It is very good I think u becoming song writer while waiting for ur visa. Hope u get visa this week. Good luck u already wait for visa enough.


----------



## Spousevisa

soumya1712 said:


> hey all
> just an update..
> i had applied for a tourist visa(3 months) on the 19th of feb 2013 and was granted the same on the 21st... actually i went through an agent and hence my file reached the AHC on the 21st.. right now i am in Perth and awaiting my 309 visa, wait for which is increasingly excruciating....
> Kindly update these details in the spreadsheet...
> congrats to everyone whose visas have been granted... happy reunion finallyy..
> and all the best to the rest of us


Hi Somya,

I also got my spouse visa on the same day like u.. but I have not travelled to Australia yet as i got my CO yesterday so i need to complete my PCC and medicals. Waned to know if you got ur medicals done in Australia or in India? and do we get to know about medicals whether we have cleared it or not from the case officer?


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Imirage,

The 3 months of ur wife's tourist visa will begin after she enters Australia. I too had the same doubt but my husband clarified the same with the Immigration department. She needs to travel to Australia before her visa expires.
Hope this helps


----------



## Spousevisa

imirage said:


> hi all,
> 
> any help on this would be helpful


Hi Imirage,

3 months of ur wife's tourist visa will begin after she enters Australia. I too had the same doubt but my husband clarified the same with the Immigration department. She needs to travel to Australia before her visa expires.
Hope this helps


----------



## Spousevisa

ravidhanda said:


> Hii BJM
> 
> yes i submit PCC at the time of lodgement.
> 
> Regards
> Ravi


Hi Ravi,

After we submit the medicals, do we come to know from our case officer about our medicals or we just receive an email saying that medicals and forwarded to SCO?
please let me know


----------



## soumya1712

hey spousevisa.... 
i got my PCC and medicals done in india (bangalore) before i even applied for my tourist visa and submitted it in december itself... and yes we did get an acknowledgement from our case officer saying that he has received both the PCC and the medicals as well as the other docs which were requested by him.. infact u can get both the PCC and the medicals done in the same day and then fly coz its not time consuming.. the medicals would take you about two hours and the PCC should take about an hour and half at the most....
hope that helps you.... 




Spousevisa said:


> Hi Somya,
> 
> I also got my spouse visa on the same day like u.. but I have not travelled to Australia yet as i got my CO yesterday so i need to complete my PCC and medicals. Waned to know if you got ur medicals done in Australia or in India? and do we get to know about medicals whether we have cleared it or not from the case officer?


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Soumya...
Thanks for the information. What medicals did you had to undergo apart from x-ray and sonography? and did your case officer tell you about ur reports?




soumya1712 said:


> hey spousevisa....
> i got my PCC and medicals done in india (bangalore) before i even applied for my tourist visa and submitted it in december itself... and yes we did get an acknowledgement from our case officer saying that he has received both the PCC and the medicals as well as the other docs which were requested by him.. infact u can get both the PCC and the medicals done in the same day and then fly coz its not time consuming.. the medicals would take you about two hours and the PCC should take about an hour and half at the most....
> hope that helps you....


----------



## rashi25

sari_g said:


> GOOD ONE ...
> I thnk you should send this song to your CO, i am pretty sure he will grant you a visa straight away ...


If he will do so, m gonna mail across this poem to him


----------



## soumya1712

The MEDICALS could be different depending upon the applicant. The case officer will e-mail the requirements with HAP ID & please refer the below which should help.

>> http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/panel_doctors/_pdf/immigration-medicals-outside-australia.pdf

good luck 




Spousevisa said:


> Hi Soumya...
> Thanks for the information. What medicals did you had to undergo apart from x-ray and sonography? and did your case officer tell you about ur reports?


----------



## rashi25

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> After we submit the medicals, do we come to know from our case officer about our medicals or we just receive an email saying that medicals and forwarded to SCO?
> please let me know


Hi buddy,

Post submitting the medicals, if the reports are okay, the case officer will further forward it to SCO i.e.the file will go for final decision & you will be notified through an email.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hey Soumya.. 
Thank u so much for the information.. hope i get my pcc in a day's time.




soumya1712 said:


> The MEDICALS could be different depending upon the applicant. The case officer will e-mail the requirements with HAP ID & please refer the below which should help.
> 
> >> http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/panel_doctors/_pdf/immigration-medicals-outside-australia.pdf
> 
> good luck


----------



## Guest

Guys a question did you ever get a mail from the tfn team confirming registration for tfn number. I got this mail sometime back but according o tfn site I haven't got my visa yet.


----------



## Ravi_12

Hi friends,
My file was moved to SCO. It means all are cleared right?

And one more thing...When we have to apply for TFN... After enter into Australia or now?

Please help....

Thank you...


----------



## SydneySummons

Hi guys,

Can anybody here help me with any other alternative way of finding out about visa grant other than ATO site or calling up AHC??

Please help if any of you know anything...please please please, m getting too frustrated now...i need to be in Australia by next week....and I just don't understand what is happening with my case 

S


----------



## SydneySummons

rashi25 said:


> Visa visa where are you
> 
> Deeply inside waiting for you
> 
> Give me a clue
> 
> You are in which que
> 
> Other applicants are getting visa
> 
> Why my file is due
> 
> When will i flew


:clap2: Sweet! 

When did u last spk with the AHC guys? and what did they tell you?


----------



## rashi25

SydneySummons said:


> :clap2: Sweet!
> 
> When did u last spk with the AHC guys? and what did they tell you?


Spoken to AHC last week, same standardized info was given as case is in que, u need to wait !!

Thinking of calling them tomrw, Let's see !!


----------



## imirage

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Imirage,
> 
> The 3 months of ur wife's tourist visa will begin after she enters Australia. I too had the same doubt but my husband clarified the same with the Immigration department. She needs to travel to Australia before her visa expires.
> Hope this helps


Thank you spousevisa...


----------



## tanods

Thank you.

I actually have no idea when it was forwarded, didn't receive any kind of communication from AHC. Three weeks back the CO called my wife and requested more photographs (after-marriage), in two weeks after submission she got the grant.


----------



## tanods

rashi25 said:


> Good luck Tanods....Happy for you..:clap2::clap2:lane:lane:
> 
> Could you please confirm when was your file forwarded to SCO ?


I actually have no idea when it was forwarded, didn't receive any kind of communication from AHC. Three weeks back the CO called my wife and requested more photographs (after-marriage), in two weeks after submission she got the grant.


----------



## tanods

sari_g said:


> hey tanods
> congrats mate ... you had to wait a lot but atleast you have got it ...
> I have few queries ...
> did you have to submit any extra documents .. when did your case went for final descision ???
> thanx


Thank you.

Yes. CO called to provide more photographs with family and friends. Two weeks later she got the grant.

Good luck!


----------



## imirage

Ravi_12 said:


> Hi friends,
> My file was moved to SCO. It means all are cleared right?
> 
> And one more thing...When we have to apply for TFN... After enter into Australia or now?
> 
> Please help....
> 
> Thank you...


you can apply TFN only after you enter australia. People are using ATO site just to check if the visa was granted..since DIAC and ATO has their system linked. 

if you are granted visa and still outside the country ATO will not allow to register the TFN. please refer the previous post on this matter about understanding the error message given by the ATO website.


----------



## imirage

SydneySummons said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anybody here help me with any other alternative way of finding out about visa grant other than ATO site or calling up AHC??
> 
> Please help if any of you know anything...please please please, m getting too frustrated now...i need to be in Australia by next week....and I just don't understand what is happening with my case
> 
> S


i am sorry for your situation. but i dont think there is any other method to find out. did you email your CO?


----------



## 309/100

Hi Mass 21

the date of medical done / clear seemed to be played a vital in the progress. I can see the people, who have applied after me, getting visas. The reason is their medical is earlier than mine.

the SS will be more meaningful, if you could add a column for the date of medical done.

Thanks


----------



## rashi25

*The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.*

When will it change


----------



## 309/100

*The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again. *


----------



## sari_g

rashi25 said:


> The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.
> 
> When will it change


Hey Rashi....
My wishes are with you... I feel bad for some of applicants here ...they have been waiting for so long ... It is just too hard to live without partner ...I hope it changes today.....
Good luck


----------



## fountainhead

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/panel_doctors/_pdf/immigration-medicals-outside-australia.pdf

As per this document there is no restriction when to do the medicals if you know the subclass....

Means you can frontload your medicals (and similarly PCC).....

Am I right in assuming that.....

Has anyone done it or know of such cases........

What say expats, thanks in advance


----------



## fistu

fountainhead said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/panel_doctors/_pdf/immigration-medicals-outside-australia.pdf
> 
> As per this document there is no restriction when to do the medicals if you know the subclass....
> 
> Means you can frontload your medicals (and similarly PCC).....
> 
> Am I right in assuming that.....
> 
> Has anyone done it or know of such cases........
> 
> What say expats, thanks in advance


Unfortunately, you need to HAP ID to do medicals these days. 
Cheers,,


----------



## fountainhead

fistu said:


> Unfortunately, you need to HAP ID to do medicals these days.
> Cheers,,


Fistu - Thanks for your reply.....

Just wondering, 
In this its written only subclass needed....
and there is a referencve no if it is done through VFS....

that doesnt help.......

HAP id is provided by CO when he/she contacts...........

Other expats - any contrary opinion....


----------



## Ravi_12

Thank you sooomuch imirage...


----------



## pratyush

Finally... Finally the ATO gets updated... 
After checking a thousand times .. It gets updated... Phew!!!
Thanks a lot guys for ur help and support.. Without u guys n ur support it would have been even more harder journey... 
Tnx agn


----------



## sari_g

so it is 90 days theory after SCO assigned ...

congrats mate 
good on you


----------



## zion180

pratyush said:


> Finally... Finally the ATO gets updated...
> After checking a thousand times .. It gets updated... Phew!!!
> Thanks a lot guys for ur help and support.. Without u guys n ur support it would have been even more harder journey...
> Tnx agn


Congrats mate


----------



## BJM

pratyush said:


> Finally... Finally the ATO gets updated...
> After checking a thousand times .. It gets updated... Phew!!!
> Thanks a lot guys for ur help and support.. Without u guys n ur support it would have been even more harder journey...
> Tnx agn


Wooooowwwww how awesome is that Congrats congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Wish you a fantastic life ahead. 

And pray that everybody gets their visas real sooooooooon.

Cheers.


----------



## sari_g

hi guys .. 

first of all i am sorry to hide it from all of you ...


----------



## sari_g

the tfn was updated yesterday ... 

got the grant letter as well today


----------



## sari_g

I was waiting for grant letter before telling anybody .....


----------



## zion180

sari_g said:


> the tfn was updated yesterday ...
> 
> got the grant letter as well today


Congrats mate


----------



## sari_g

i didn't even tell my sister ... I am sorry and thank you for your support guys ....


----------



## zion180

sari_g said:


> I was waiting for grant letter before telling anybody .....


Hahah you want to make sure cool .good news to hear


----------



## BJM

sari_g said:


> i didn't even tell my sister ... I am sorry and thank you for your support guys ....


Great news. Congrats congrats :clap2: Wish you a great life ahead.

Cheers.


----------



## zion180

Guys who's else got visa


----------



## sari_g

zion180 said:


> Guys who's else got visa


hey Zion according to latest visa .. it seems like they actually are going on 90 days theory


----------



## pratyush

Tnx a lot guys both me & my wife are super excited


----------



## Abz777

Congrats sari_g and pratyush


----------



## BJM

pratyush said:


> Tnx a lot guys both me & my wife are super excited


I can totally imagine your excitement 

I am anxiously waiting for mine. 159 days over. I am hoping I'l get good news in another 20days ...


----------



## sari_g

I am really thankful to all of you guys ... 

i get to know abt tfn from all of you, which actually helped me a lot otherwise by the time i got the grant letter i would have spend another one day in sadness ... 
you guys keep me motivated as well 
thank you again 
thank you very much


----------



## zion180

sari_g said:


> hey Zion according to latest visa .. it seems like they actually are going on 90 days theory


I can see that I can wait that long .end of the day nothing I can do


----------



## sari_g

can you guys do me another big favour .. I just would like to know if my wife needs more paper than grant letter to travel ...


----------



## rashi25

pratyush said:


> Finally... Finally the ATO gets updated...
> After checking a thousand times .. It gets updated... Phew!!!
> Thanks a lot guys for ur help and support.. Without u guys n ur support it would have been even more harder journey...
> Tnx agn


Congratulations pratyush !!

Happy for you ....lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rashi25

sari_g said:


> the tfn was updated yesterday ...
> 
> got the grant letter as well today


Oh wow realllyyy !!

can understand, to make urself assure is more important...

Congratulations & Celebrations :clap2:lane:


----------



## sari_g

rashi25 said:


> Oh wow realllyyy !!
> 
> can understand, to make urself assure is more important...
> 
> Congratulations & Celebrations :clap2:lane:


Hey Rashi .... I am pretty sure your visa is not very far away too ... I would say may be by this Friday or by next week for sure ....
Thank you very much for your support ....

My wife is a big follower of this forum as well.. she reads all of the comments everybody give and you know who she want to get the visa next and ... It's you .. then everybody else 

I.am sorry to everybody else who has been waiting even longer .. its just she knows how hard is to wait alone ffor visa without husband and rashi is in same spot


----------



## rashi25

rashi25 said:


> If 90 days theory is correct, that means following user ids can expect their visa this week -
> 
> Tejiverma, abhi_n, rajshreerj, pratyush, 309/100, Aps1777
> 
> Below few people can also expect -
> 
> Sydney Summons, ravidhanda, Soumya1712
> 
> All d best guys..
> 
> If i miss out anybody's name please forgive


My prediction was right - and you guys got visa -

Pratyush, Sari_g, ravidhanda 

This means AHC is going by 90 days theory....

A long wait for me still 34 days to go..... not expecting this month..may be next


----------



## geethu

*Hi Guys!*

It was long time I logged in the forum, Sorry guys...
Got an update from my CO,
I was informed that my Spouse visa is granted and I shall soon hear it from the relevant deparment.
Date of Application 10 July 2012, (spouse visa)
Date of application 10 July 2012, (visitors Visa)
Medicals done for Visitors visa( 6 months) and I was informed that the same medicals will be used for the spouse visa.
in 2 week time I got the visitors, visited and came back, informed the CO about the return. Yesterday I mailed the CO that its been 8 months form the date of my application .... and Today((13th March 2013) I received a reply stating the Grant. Yet to get authorized Grant letter. 
As I am not a regular user of the timeline I can not access it or contact the moderator

Thanks Guys...


----------



## sari_g

rashi25 said:


> My prediction was right - and you guys got visa -
> 
> Pratyush, Sari_g, ravidhanda
> 
> This means AHC is going by 90 days theory....
> 
> A long wait for me still 34 days to go..... not expecting this month..may be next


it's 90 days theory as well but for cases which has been waiting for long time they might get before 90 days


----------



## rashi25

sari_g said:


> Hey Rashi .... I am pretty sure your visa is not very far away too ... I would say may be by this Friday or by next week for sure ....
> Thank you very much for your support ....
> 
> My wife is a big follower of this forum as well.. she reads all of the comments everybody give and you know who she want to get the visa next and ... It's you .. then everybody else
> 
> I.am sorry to everybody else who has been waiting even longer .. its just she knows how hard is to wait alone ffor visa without husband and rashi is in same spot


Thankyou so much buddy..

I appreciate & it gives confidence & kind of expectation that might be i wll be the next lucky one...

Just pray to god .... Jai mata di

Wish you both a great time together...God bless


----------



## rashi25

geethu said:


> It was long time I logged in the forum, Sorry guys...
> Got an update from my CO,
> I was informed that my Spouse visa is granted and I shall soon hear it from the relevant deparment.
> Date of Application 10 July 2012, (spouse visa)
> Date of application 10 July 2012, (visitors Visa)
> Medicals done for Visitors visa( 6 months) and I was informed that the same medicals will be used for the spouse visa.
> in 2 week time I got the visitors, visited and came back, informed the CO about the return. Yesterday I mailed the CO that its been 8 months form the date of my application .... and Today((13th March 2013) I received a reply stating the Grant. Yet to get authorized Grant letter.
> As I am not a regular user of the timeline I can not access it or contact the moderator
> 
> Thanks Guys...



Congrats dear !!:clap2:


----------



## sari_g

zion180 said:


> I can see that I can wait that long .end of the day nothing I can do


thank you very much Zion 
may you get the visa soon as well ... 
Jai mata di


----------



## zion180

sari_g said:


> thank you very much Zion
> may you get the visa soon as well ...
> Jai mata di


Thank you wish u happy life you and yr wife .Inshallah


----------



## fistu

rashi25 said:


> Thankyou so much buddy..
> 
> I appreciate & it gives confidence & kind of expectation that might be i wll be the next lucky one...
> 
> Just pray to god .... Jai mata di
> 
> Wish you both a great time together...God bless


It may sound a bit unrealistic.
But honestly, I would prefer Rashi25 before me. 
I can see how difficult time you are going through.
keep your faith up.....
May you be showered with joy soon..
Cheers..


----------



## geethu

rashi25 said:


> Congrats dear !!:clap2:


Thank you rashi25,
I am expecting the grant letter soon or later....


----------



## zion180

geethu said:


> It was long time I logged in the forum, Sorry guys...
> Got an update from my CO,
> I was informed that my Spouse visa is granted and I shall soon hear it from the relevant deparment.
> Date of Application 10 July 2012, (spouse visa)
> Date of application 10 July 2012, (visitors Visa)
> Medicals done for Visitors visa( 6 months) and I was informed that the same medicals will be used for the spouse visa.
> in 2 week time I got the visitors, visited and came back, informed the CO about the return. Yesterday I mailed the CO that its been 8 months form the date of my application .... and Today((13th March 2013) I received a reply stating the Grant. Yet to get authorized Grant letter.
> As I am not a regular user of the timeline I can not access it or contact the moderator
> 
> Thanks Guys...


Congrats mate.


----------



## geethu

zion180 said:


> Congrats mate.


Thanks zion180


----------



## ravidhanda

I received my grant letter today...
Booked my ticket to Sydney...

Thanks Guys for your well wishes and Support


----------



## Guest

Congrats all .. All September applicants I believe your visa grant shouldn't be too far away too.


----------



## fountainhead

fountainhead said:


> Fistu - Thanks for your reply.....
> 
> Just wondering,
> In this its written only subclass needed....
> and there is a referencve no if it is done through VFS....
> 
> that doesnt help.......
> 
> HAP id is provided by CO when he/she contacts...........
> 
> Other expats - any contrary opinion....


Hi All who got grants, congrats.......

Please give your take on medicals and PCC, can medical not be done without HAP ID.....

what is ATO? pardon my ignorance....what update? Is it taxation related or status....

Thanks all, Cheers......All the best


----------



## Guest

fountainhead said:


> Hi All who got grants, congrats.......
> 
> Please give your take on medicals and PCC, can medical not be done without HAP ID.....
> 
> what is ATO? pardon my ignorance....what update? Is it taxation related or status....
> 
> Thanks all, Cheers......All the best


Hi fountainhead,

For the medicals the hospital staff forgot to ask me for hap Id and I was confused as to how they did it but they called me back in an hour and asked me for the hap Id. Your co will send a mail with the hapid so it didn't work without the hap id.

Ato is a site for filing your taxation number. This site checks with the daic if you have the relevant visa to apply. So when you go to this site iar.ato.gov.au and fill in on the details you will get two messages 

1) you do not have the relevant visa to apply blah blah blah : which means you havent got your visa yet
2) our records indicate you have. The relevant visa but have not yet arrived in australia : means you have got your visa

It's a way to check for your visa status without having to call up AHC every time or wait for the grant letter. Hope it helps


----------



## Abz777

Sachin242 have u got visa Becouse according to SS it's more than 90 days of ur file forward to sco


----------



## Abz777

309/100 and aps1777 I think u will get visa by this week if ahc go by 90 days theory. Good luck guys.


----------



## Abz777

Sorry to forget about rajshreerj u as well this week.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi 
I have been asked to do the pcc and medicals.. what is the process for pcc in Mumbai and can I do this directly from a CID office... 
please reply...


----------



## MaSS21

Congrats pratyush and sari_g !!!

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## pratyush

Tnx a lot MaSS21 and all the others for ur wishes All the best to each one of you.. Hope you all get grants soon..


----------



## Rajshreerj

congratulations! everyone who has got visa this week , hope we all get visas :this week..been a long wait , hope all the long waiting friends get it all this week. god bless!:clap2::clap2::clap2:have a safe jouney to people coming her to Oz. lane:


----------



## SydneySummons

Congratulations Pratyush,Sari_g & Geethu. Rashi...you should definitely get it now.... my prayers are with you. You deserve it before all of us, waiting here. Amen.

Cheers,

S


----------



## abhisek

Hey MaSS21.. Can u plz update my details if relevant..
Application lodged- 7th March 2013
Everything else waiting.....


----------



## imirage

Spousevisa said:


> Hi
> I have been asked to do the pcc and medicals.. what is the process for pcc in Mumbai and can I do this directly from a CID office...
> please reply...


No You have to do your PCC from the passport office. go to this link
Passport Offices in India : Passport Offices | Passport seva file in the PCC form take a print out and go there with all required documents and if possible book an appointment or do a walk in appointment in the morning and you should be able to get it same day. 

if you can give me your exact situation..like is your current address same as address in passport etc.. i Can help with what documents to take.


----------



## sari_g

and I have been ask for medicals only ...

thanx


----------



## jagha86

Hi GUys..Sorry i was not online for a while.. Atlast after a verylong time i have arrived Sydney... Cant express how i felt when i saw my wife waiting for me @ the arrival gate   ... Amazing... My congrats for the who all got their Visas MAtes :thumb: :thumb: & All the best for who are all waiting.. Wish every1 get their visa soon... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## 309/100

I don't know what is going on in AHC

No response at all....

it is still *"The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again"*


----------



## BJM

pratyush said:


> Tnx a lot MaSS21 and all the others for ur wishes All the best to each one of you.. Hope you all get grants soon..


Hey Pratyush,

I was just wondering how did you submit your medicals at the time of application. My agent told me we cannot do medicals without a HAP ID. Even the medical centre asked for my HAP ID. 

Thanks a lot.

Cheers,
Bilkis


----------



## BJM

Good morning dear forum members. May this day and week bring joy to all of us. 

According to the trend I see in SS, people who submit all the documents at the time of application get their visas quick. I may be wrong but this is what I noticed.

Cheers,
BJM


----------



## MsShaikh

MsShaikh said:


> Hi thanks for the reply what if I wish to apply for a TV of six months? Do i need to undergo medicals.?also I can see in the spreadsheet that you also have applied for TV can u tell what all documents are required to be submitted along with the application?sufficient funds means approximately what is the standard amount to be maintained?
> Also is it necessary to submit the itenary of my journey along with the application?
> Is it a one way journey ticket I have to show or a two way ticket?
> If I travel to Australia my CO stated that I have to be outside Australia when final decision for 309 will be taken,does that mean I have to come to India or if I can travel to new zealand and then make an entry with my 309 visa?
> 
> Please share ur experience and help me ...
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> MsShaikh


Please help guys......need the answers..


----------



## MsShaikh

For applying TV do I need to submit the attested photocopy of ma husband's passport and also do I need to submit the details of the place where I will stay with my husband during the tenure of my tourist visa..any input by people who have already applied for TV would be appreciated...

Thanks,
MsShaikh


----------



## MsShaikh

Congratulations to all who got their visas...happy to see people getting grants..happy reunion...this really means a lot...all the best to all waiting eagerly...


----------



## pratyush

BJM said:


> Hey Pratyush,
> 
> I was just wondering how did you submit your medicals at the time of application. My agent told me we cannot do medicals without a HAP ID. Even the medical centre asked for my HAP ID.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Cheers,
> Bilkis


Hey BJM, 
I had to re do my medicals for my PR as the first ones expired. And my CO asked for my wife's medicals n PCC as well .. So we had to do them for my PR.. 
Later when we applied for partner visa I used them as they were recent n still valid.. 
Luckily It worked for me


----------



## termin8r

Congrats



pratyush said:


> Tnx a lot guys both me & my wife are super excited


----------



## termin8r

Congratulations sari_g


sari_g said:


> I am really thankful to all of you guys ...
> 
> i get to know abt tfn from all of you, which actually helped me a lot otherwise by the time i got the grant letter i would have spend another one day in sadness ...
> you guys keep me motivated as well
> thank you again
> thank you very much


----------



## 309/100

any thoughts???


----------



## imirage

MsShaikh said:


> For applying TV do I need to submit the attested photocopy of ma husband's passport and also do I need to submit the details of the place where I will stay with my husband during the tenure of my tourist visa..any input by people who have already applied for TV would be appreciated...
> 
> Thanks,
> MsShaikh


my wife just submitted the photocopy of my passport with visa pages..not attestation..there is no field in application form asking abt where you will stay during your visit..but i provided a stat dec stating at my name living at address working as job title will provide all the required expenses for my wife..etc.. so the stat dec had my address .. if you need more info..be specific about your situation and i can help out..


----------



## sari_g

termin8r said:


> Congratulations sari_g


Thanx termina8r


----------



## MsShaikh

imirage said:


> my wife just submitted the photocopy of my passport with visa pages..not attestation..there is no field in application form asking abt where you will stay during your visit..but i provided a stat dec stating at my name living at address working as job title will provide all the required expenses for my wife..etc.. so the stat dec had my address .. if you need more info..be specific about your situation and i can help out..


Thanks a lot for the reply.The stat Dec u talking about is to be mentioned on a normal paper or some kind of stamp paper?it will be a plain invitation letter from my husband stating the details you mentioned above?this letter he can send through email?i need to just submit the application form alongwith his passport photocopy and this letter?bank statementas of ma husband?and my bank statemnets??please correct me if I m wrong.


Thanks in advance,
MsShaikh


----------



## sari_g

Any visas today guys??please continue checking your TFN eveybody.. on 12th I checked tfn website at around 11.00pm. There was no change same old message. I woke up halfway through of my sleep at around 2.00pm and I just thought to check it again ... And this time it was updated... 
So it can update even late in the night too ...


----------



## imirage

MsShaikh said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply.The stat Dec u talking about is to be mentioned on a normal paper or some kind of stamp paper?it will be a plain invitation letter from my husband stating the details you mentioned above?this letter he can send through email?i need to just submit the application form alongwith his passport photocopy and this letter?bank statementas of ma husband?and my bank statemnets??please correct me if I m wrong.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> MsShaikh


Hi Shaikh,

I gave both stat dec and also plain invitation..stat dec has more legal validity in australia..so if your husband is in australia ..ask him to download stat dec from this link http://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Documents/CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.pdf
ask him to fill it and get it signed by a jp or any body mentioned in that form..i scanned the signed copy and send it to my wife to submit it along with the other documents..

you passport copy all pages attested..vfs can do this for you..
completed application form 48r and the family composition form
your bank statement , photo,tax returns if you have them ,your husbands bank statement, stat dec , invitation letter ,marriage certificate attested ,if you are working letter from ur employer abt the work and leave granted .. travel itinerary. , if you need multiple entry say you want to go to new zealand..and most of the time you will get multiple entry granted..

hope i didnt miss any of the documents..just go through the ahc delhi 676 checklist..


----------



## imirage

Hi MASS21


good work on updating the SS..i just want to check with you on the below info

at the end of your tv or when the CO asks you to be offshore for decision on 309..are you going to new zealand or back to india..do you how long they take to approve the 309 once you go out of the country..the reason i am asking is. i think my wife is also in similar situation like yours and she will be in mel next week on tv and both your dol are only 10 days apart..so was interested to know wht your plans are..

Thanks,
imirage


----------



## ayaan

Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi All..

People who have gone there on a tourist visa and have also applied for 309 visa. How did u'll do the medicals from Australia?
Can any one of you update me on this as I am planning to do my medicals while am on a tourist visa in Australia and send the same to the CO.

When asked anything to the CO.. she never responds to the mail.

Please reply


----------



## lonelyf90

sari_g said:


> Thanx termina8r


sari_g n pratyush ur spouse is citizen or PR?


----------



## pratyush

lonelyf90 said:


> sari_g n pratyush ur spouse is citizen or PR?


Hello lonelyf90,

I'm a PR


----------



## MsShaikh

imirage said:


> Hi Shaikh,
> 
> I gave both stat dec and also plain invitation..stat dec has more legal validity in australia..so if your husband is in australia ..ask him to download stat dec from this link http://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Documents/CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.pdf
> ask him to fill it and get it signed by a jp or any body mentioned in that form..i scanned the signed copy and send it to my wife to submit it along with the other documents..
> 
> you passport copy all pages attested..vfs can do this for you..
> completed application form 48r and the family composition form
> your bank statement , photo,tax returns if you have them ,your husbands bank statement, stat dec , invitation letter ,marriage certificate attested ,if you are working letter from ur employer abt the work and leave granted .. travel itinerary. , if you need multiple entry say you want to go to new zealand..and most of the time you will get multiple entry granted..
> 
> hope i didnt miss any of the documents..just go through the ahc delhi 676 checklist..


 Thanks again for that quick reply and detailed information..one more question is what is family composition form?where do I get it?also do I need yo come back to India when final decision for 309 is taken ot can I go to new Zealand and then make an entry?will my co inform me when I have to leave the country?

Thanks and Regards
MsShaikh


----------



## sari_g

lonelyf90 said:


> sari_g n pratyush ur spouse is citizen or PR?


Hi lonely 
I am PR too....


----------



## BJM

Hi guys,

I seem to be getting a slightly different msg on the ato website. This is the msg I get.

The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again. 

Whereas what everyone else is saying on the forum is 
Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: DIAC website. To view the requirements for TFN eligibility, follow this link: TFN eligibility.

Dont think this will make much of a difference but am I checking it wrong. Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## BJM

Was anybody able to call the visa office today? I tried on this number 01141221000 , after pressing 1, 2 it gets disconnected.


----------



## sari_g

BJM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I seem to be getting a slightly different msg on the ato website. This is the msg I get.
> 
> The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.
> 
> Whereas what everyone else is saying on the forum is
> Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: DIAC website. To view the requirements for TFN eligibility, follow this link: TFN eligibility.
> 
> Dont think this will make much of a difference but am I checking it wrong. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


You are checking it right BJM .. this is the right message you get when the visa has not been granted yet .... 

After grant 
Your details indicate that you are eligible for TFN, but you have not yet arrived in Australia.Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN


----------



## imirage

MsShaikh said:


> Thanks again for that quick reply and detailed information..one more question is what is family composition form?where do I get it?also do I need yo come back to India when final decision for 309 is taken ot can I go to new Zealand and then make an entry?will my co inform me when I have to leave the country?
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> MsShaikh


Hi MsShaikh,

you can down the family composition form from this link http://acaiep.chinajob.com/doc/54.pdf 

Visitor Visa Checklist uptd 30/07/12 - Australian High Commission

check if you have all the required documents from this checklist


normally case officer will send an email asking to leave the country so that he/she can provide the decision on the 309. but confirm this in writing with the co before entering australia..better to inform the co before starting.. we got it confirmed from our co and she has told us "if your still in australia at the time the decision is about to be taken i will inform you".

But India or new zealand is a tricky one as of now..reason being we are not sure how long will the co take to give the decision on 309 once we leave australia.if they approve it with in a weeks time then new zealand would be fine..but if its going to take around more than 2 weeks then my wife may go to india..we are still undecided on this.. if anybody in this forum done this before please give us some details

Thanks,
imirage


----------



## imirage

Spousevisa said:


> Hi All..
> 
> People who have gone there on a tourist visa and have also applied for 309 visa. How did u'll do the medicals from Australia?
> Can any one of you update me on this as I am planning to do my medicals while am on a tourist visa in Australia and send the same to the CO.
> 
> When asked anything to the CO.. she never responds to the mail.
> 
> Please reply


Normally for visa medicals can be done at medibank health (old name HSA) Book an Australian visa medical - Our Services - Medibank Health Solutions, Workplace Health, Telephone & Web-based Healthcare, Pre-Employment Medicals,

But when one of my friend's wife was asked to do medicals for 309 when she was on a 676 visa in australia these guys told them since its a offshore visa you have to do it in the country where you lodged the visa..but my friend managed to talk to immi and did the medicals in melbourne itself. but there where some instance where people did the medicals with out any issue ask your spouse to call the immi general enquires and check..on this to confirm.

it would be better if you finish ur medicals and pcc for 309 in india and then come to australia on a tv..


----------



## Spousevisa

Thank you so much 



imirage said:


> Normally for visa medicals can be done at medibank health (old name HSA) Book an Australian visa medical - Our Services - Medibank Health Solutions, Workplace Health, Telephone & Web-based Healthcare, Pre-Employment Medicals,
> 
> But when one of my friend's wife was asked to do medicals for 309 when she was on a 676 visa in australia these guys told them since its a offshore visa you have to do it in the country where you lodged the visa..but my friend managed to talk to immi and did the medicals in melbourne itself. but there where some instance where people did the medicals with out any issue ask your spouse to call the immi general enquires and check..on this to confirm.
> 
> it would be better if you finish ur medicals and pcc for 309 in india and then come to australia on a tv..


----------



## BJM

sari_g said:


> You are checking it right BJM .. this is the right message you get when the visa has not been granted yet ....
> 
> After grant
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for TFN, but you have not yet arrived in Australia.Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN


Thanks Sari. So when are you flying to Aussie land? Your preparation must be in full swing now .. Real glad for you :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SydneySummons

sari_g said:


> You are checking it right BJM .. this is the right message you get when the visa has not been granted yet ....
> 
> After grant
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for TFN, but you have not yet arrived in Australia.Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN


Hi Sari_g,

when was the last time you called up AHC, before your tfn was updated? Did the AHC people till you anything positive, when you last called?

please let me know...since I cant check the tfn site...calling up the AHC is my only option of knowing....and they don't seem to be helpful, at all in giving any insight into when I can expect the grant.

the wait is excruciating now...end up crying after every disheartening call to the AHC.


----------



## SydneySummons

Rashi, any update? Did you call AHC today? or checked TFN?


----------



## MsShaikh

imirage said:


> Hi MsShaikh,
> 
> you can down the family composition form from this link http://acaiep.chinajob.com/doc/54.pdf
> 
> Visitor Visa Checklist uptd 30/07/12 - Australian High Commission
> 
> check if you have all the required documents from this checklist
> 
> 
> normally case officer will send an email asking to leave the country so that he/she can provide the decision on the 309. but confirm this in writing with the co before entering australia..better to inform the co before starting.. we got it confirmed from our co and she has told us "if your still in australia at the time the decision is about to be taken i will inform you".
> 
> But India or new zealand is a tricky one as of now..reason being we are not sure how long will the co take to give the decision on 309 once we leave australia.if they approve it with in a weeks time then new zealand would be fine..but if its going to take around more than 2 weeks then my wife may go to india..we are still undecided on this.. if anybody in this forum done this before please give us some details
> 
> Thanks,
> imirage


Thanks Imirage that should suffice..I have just informed my co regarding me applying for TV.but I havent submitted the application at VFS as of yet.I wantes detailed information on TV and thanks a lot for ur help.once I get my Visa grant for my TV I will mail and inform my co about it and my flying details and get a confirmation regarding whether he will inform me when I have to leave the country for final decision of my 309 to come.hope we both get the reply of whether we need to come back to India or can exit and go to new Zealand and then enter Australia after 309 grant. I had called up AHC they told me u can make a move to new Zealand that's nearby but just to confirm it from someone who has done the same.it would be help.
Anyone done that please help.

Thanks,
MsShaikh


----------



## ayaan

No visa grant today............


----------



## rashi25

SydneySummons said:


> Rashi, any update? Did you call AHC today? or checked TFN?


I already had made up my mind that for me visa grant is far...at least not this month... 

Wish u all good luck !!


----------



## 309/100

The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again


----------



## missushona

Hi All,

I was just wondering after my wife gets spouse visa.. what will be her medical insurance be..
"does she get a medicare card or Should I get a private health care"?

Have a lovely weekend guys


----------



## Rajshreerj

missushona said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just wondering after my wife gets spouse visa.. what will be her medical insurance be..
> "does she get a medicare card or Should I get a private health care"?
> 
> Have a lovely weekend guys




hi fren she will get a medicare card. no need to worry for anything private insurance but having private health insurance that covers basic hospitals and ext imp is that should cover ambulance is better.

if she is going to drive get ur license as early as u can otherwise after three months of being residence s/he cannot drive and has to start from learners permit. good luck


----------



## Rajshreerj

good morning !everyone !


hope today we all get more visas as this week has been pretty slack and also got to remember there might be more visas grants who are not in forum members! so hope this is a good friday! 

god bless u all from PERTH.


----------



## Guest

rashi25 said:


> I already had made up my mind that for me visa grant is far...at least not this month...
> 
> Wish u all good luck !!


No rashi don't say that if anybody here deserves the visa it has to be you. Cheer up that visa will come pretty soon


----------



## Guest

And here we go site under maintenance


----------



## 309/100

Aps1777 said:


> No rashi don't say that if anybody here deserves the visa it has to be you. Cheer up that visa will come pretty soon


I reckon Aps1777 & Rashi will get ti today!!!

:tongue1:


----------



## sari_g

Hey guys .. 
Whenever the website is back on track please check your TFN update even late at night as well .. it can get update any time of the day .. mine was updated after 1 am in the morning.....
and Rashi have faith in GOD ... Please read HANUMAN CHALISA everyday .. I know for some people it sounds silly, but believe me it helps.
Anyways 
GOOD LUCK ALL OF YOU FOR TODAY !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 309/100

Site under maintenance 


The tax file number (TFN) application you have attempted to access is temporarily unavailable. We apologise for any inconvenience. 

As the online application is the fastest way to apply for a TFN, we recommend that you try to access the form again tomorrow. However, if you prefer, you can download and complete a copy of the TFN application form in PDF format and mail it back to the address provided on the form.

You will need Adobe Acrobat Reader to view the PDF. A free copy of Adobe Reader can be downloaded from the Adobe web site.

Thank you. We apologise again for any inconvenience this may have caused.


----------



## missushona

Rajshreerj said:


> hi fren she will get a medicare card. no need to worry for anything private insurance but having private health insurance that covers basic hospitals and ext imp is that should cover ambulance is better.
> 
> if she is going to drive get ur license as early as u can otherwise after three months of being residence s/he cannot drive and has to start from learners permit. good luck


Thanks, She has a indian driving license, does that mean that she can drive with it after she gets her spouse visa, and also if she wants an australian driving license, does she have to do the 120 hours , P plates and all that stuff?


----------



## 309/100

missushona said:


> Thanks, She has a indian driving license, does that mean that she can drive with it after she gets her spouse visa, and also if she wants an australian driving license, does she have to do the 120 hours , P plates and all that stuff?


she can continue driving with Indian licence until she transfers to PR visa. regarding the Australian licence, as soon as she clears driving test in Australia, she gets a full licence not 'P' please as she has Indian licence.


----------



## missushona

309/100 said:


> she can continue driving with Indian licence until she transfers to PR visa. regarding the Australian licence, as soon as she clears driving test in Australia, she gets a full licence not 'P' please as she has Indian licence.


Thanks a ton.. I hope u get your visa soon...


----------



## Spousevisa

Can someone give me a link to the spreadsheet or timeline?


----------



## 309/100

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am-SFdRx42sudERac0F5U2g5RlR6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc#gid=9


----------



## imirage

MsShaikh said:


> Thanks Imirage that should suffice..I have just informed my co regarding me applying for TV.but I havent submitted the application at VFS as of yet.I wantes detailed information on TV and thanks a lot for ur help.once I get my Visa grant for my TV I will mail and inform my co about it and my flying details and get a confirmation regarding whether he will inform me when I have to leave the country for final decision of my 309 to come.hope we both get the reply of whether we need to come back to India or can exit and go to new Zealand and then enter Australia after 309 grant. I had called up AHC they told me u can make a move to new Zealand that's nearby but just to confirm it from someone who has done the same.it would be help.
> Anyone done that please help.
> 
> Thanks,
> MsShaikh


Hi MsShaikh,

only think we need to know is how long will they take after we go out of Australia to give the visa


----------



## Abz777

Sachin242 did u got visa Becouse according to SS u have more than 90 days with Sco. So is the 90 days thoery is correct?


----------



## 309/100

The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.


----------



## MsShaikh

imirage said:


> Hi MsShaikh,
> 
> only think we need to know is how long will they take after we go out of Australia to give the visa


My co stated in the last mail that u have to be outside Australia at least two weeks prior to the outcome of 309application..


----------



## Guest

309/100 said:


> The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.


Is the tfn up. Cause I still get under maintenance message


----------



## 309/100

Aps1777 said:


> Is the tfn up. Cause I still get under maintenance message


working now


----------



## rashi25

Aps1777 said:


> No rashi don't say that if anybody here deserves the visa it has to be you. Cheer up that visa will come pretty soon


There are many folks who are waiting just like me jichupacha, abhi_n


----------



## 309/100

rashi25 said:


> There are many folks who are waiting just like me jichupacha, abhi_n


No visa for today yet


----------



## rashi25

sari_g said:


> Hey guys ..
> Whenever the website is back on track please check your TFN update even late at night as well .. it can get update any time of the day .. mine was updated after 1 am in the morning.....
> and Rashi have faith in GOD ... Please read HANUMAN CHALISA everyday .. I know for some people it sounds silly, but believe me it helps.
> Anyways
> GOOD LUCK ALL OF YOU FOR TODAY !!!!!!!!!!!!


No it is not at all who feel it silly...

M religious & specially go to temple on every Tuesday...

Based on the SS trend i don't think, good news are on my way 

So on positive node, am sure my luck works next month....


----------



## sari_g

rashi25 said:


> There are many folks who are waiting just like me jichupacha, abhi_n


where is abhi_n ???
I have not seen him ever on this thread ....
he might have got visa already...


----------



## sachin242

hey everybody ...

i am sorry to get back to all of you so late ... 
I have got visa already .. it's been approved on Monday the 11th march.... 
thanks guys ... 
GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU


----------



## rashi25

sachin242 said:


> hey everybody ...
> 
> i am sorry to get back to all of you so late ...
> I have got visa already .. it's been approved on Monday the 11th march....
> thanks guys ...
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU


Congrats Sachin242...

I was pretty sure that you gonna get it this week based on 90 days theory..

Happy reunion !!
:clap2::clap2:lane:lane:


----------



## rashi25

sari_g said:


> where is abhi_n ???
> I have not seen him ever on this thread ....
> he might have got visa already...


May be !!


----------



## rashi25

Friends

Be ready & pack your luggage's, M sure next is your turn...

309/100
Aps1777
Rajshreerj
Tejiverma
Sydney Summons
Abhi_n ????? if not granted visa yet

All d best 

Cheers


----------



## BJM

sachin242 said:


> hey everybody ...
> 
> i am sorry to get back to all of you so late ...
> I have got visa already .. it's been approved on Monday the 11th march....
> thanks guys ...
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU


Congratulations Sachin :clap2::clap2:

Can you please tell me who your case officer was.

Thanks


----------



## sachin242

BJM said:


> Congratulations Sachin :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Can you please tell me who your case officer was.
> 
> Thanks


thanx BJM ... 

Mousumi sadana was my case officer


----------



## sachin242

rashi25 said:


> Congrats Sachin242...
> 
> I was pretty sure that you gonna get it this week based on 90 days theory..
> 
> Happy reunion !!
> :clap2::clap2:lane:lane:


thanx Rashi


----------



## sari_g

sachin242 said:


> hey everybody ...
> 
> I am sorry to get back to all of you so late ...
> I have got visa already .. It's been approved on monday the 11th march....
> Thanks guys ...
> Good luck to all of you


congrats sachin


----------



## rashi25

sachin242 said:


> thanx BJM ...
> 
> Mousumi sadana was my case officer


I appreciate if we don't write Co's name in this forum bz it is against the rules.

Kindly prefer mentioning the CO codes as given in Spread sheet !!


----------



## sachin242

how do I get my co code ???


----------



## Abz777

According to SS lot of applicants do not have Sco forward date. Without Sco date it is very hard to see real picture of visa grant it is now clear Sco work on 90 days theory. Their are lot of guys never post on thread so we should do something To make SS more accurate like.


----------



## SydneySummons

rashi25 said:


> Friends
> 
> Be ready & pack your luggage's, M sure next is your turn...
> 
> 309/100
> Aps1777
> Rajshreerj
> Tejiverma
> Sydney Summons
> Abhi_n ????? if not granted visa yet
> 
> All d best
> 
> Cheers


Rashi, Really sweet of you to think of us....while you are waiting for soo long for your own visa. It takes a lot of strength and courage to that. :clap2:
May God bless you....and the 90 day theory be untrue and you get it before any of us mentioned in the above list. 

Cheers,
S


----------



## 309/100

sachin242 said:


> thanx Rashi


Congrats Sachin

when did you do medical?

Thanks


----------



## SydneySummons

sachin242 said:


> thanx BJM ...
> 
> Mousumi sadana was my case officer


congratulations sachin...was just thinking about you sometime back.


----------



## Abz777

Any visa guys?


----------



## pratyush

Hi guys,

Got the grant letter just now .. 
SCO code 103

All the best to all  
Thanks again to all of you

Cheers


----------



## MPGill16

Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
Yey yey yey i m going to c my wife and my son very soon


----------



## Guest

MPGill16 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> Yey yey yey i m going to c my wife and my son very soon


Yeaaaa congrats :clap2:


----------



## Abz777

Did u got ur visa aps1777 ?


----------



## BJM

MPGill16 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> Yey yey yey i m going to c my wife and my son very soon


Woow Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

I dont see your name in the SS. When did you apply?

Cheers.


----------



## zion180

MPGill16 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> Yey yey yey i m going to c my wife and my son very soon


wow congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2: . i cant see yr details in SS


----------



## MPGill16

Dol: 6/8/2012
Sco:12/12/2012
Tfn updated: 15/3/2013


----------



## Guest

Abz777 said:


> Did u got ur visa aps1777 ?


No abz777


----------



## Abz777

Aps1777 said:


> No abz777


Don't worry u will get on Monday I m very sure. Good luck and on Monday I think three or four guys will get visa from SS


----------



## MPGill16

After tfn how many days after i will get my visa can anyone please help me in this thnxxx


----------



## sachin242

MPGill16 said:


> After tfn how many days after i will get my visa can anyone please help me in this thnxxx


hey mpgill 
congrats 
happy reunion...
you will get your grant letter by Monday most probably or Tuesday the most .. 
it's only a guess , but good chance 
my one came in less than 24 hours after TFN get updated


----------



## ayaan

MPGill16 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> Yey yey yey i m going to c my wife and my son very soon


congrates dear,wat was ur DOL and when ur case was farward for final row....:clap2:


----------



## Guest

Guys when I check my tfn it's going to the address details. Is anyone facing the same issue. Cause last time it was a bug


----------



## ayaan

MPGill16 said:


> Dol: 6/8/2012
> Sco:12/12/2012
> Tfn updated: 15/3/2013


ur and my DOL was same day.....


----------



## ayaan

another boring weekened comes......i hate sat,sun...


----------



## Abz777

Aps1777 said:


> Guys when I check my tfn it's going to the address details. Is anyone facing the same issue. Cause last time it was a bug


I m facing same problem


----------



## ayaan

Yes me too,u enter ur details again,by stating ato site again then address detail will not come


----------



## Abz777

Aps1777 said:


> Guys when I check my tfn it's going to the address details. Is anyone facing the same issue. Cause last time it was a bug


Now it's working fine u just need to exit from site and come to Ato home page and try again I think that will help


----------



## rajat_1

Aps1777 said:


> Guys when I check my tfn it's going to the address details. Is anyone facing the same issue. Cause last time it was a bug


Same thing is happening with me as well.... I even deleted the cache and tried again and it again goes to address details page........


----------



## Guest

rajat_1 said:


> Same thing is happening with me as well.... I even deleted the cache and tried again and it again goes to address details page........


It's working now rajat. Try it . Must have been a bug


----------



## rajat_1

Aps1777 said:


> It's working now rajat. Try it . Must have been a bug


Ya right........now the output is back to square 1.........ha


----------



## patelgg

7 more hours and i will see my hubby after 10 months


----------



## MPGill16

ayaan said:


> congrates dear,wat was ur DOL and when ur case was farward for final row....:clap2:


Hi my DTO was 6/08/2012 
Sco:12/12/2012


----------



## MPGill16

Thnx every one ....best of luck to all of u ......


----------



## rashi25

MPGill16 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> Yey yey yey i m going to c my wife and my son very soon


Congratulations MPGill16 

Happy reunion !!


----------



## rashi25

sachin242 said:


> how do I get my co code ???


It is mentioned in the very first sheet of SS by the name Instructions !!


----------



## abhisek

How quickly do we get acknowledgement of the document being received by AHC? Mine was posted from Sydney and I cannot check with vfs. Is it generally within a week?


----------



## Abz777

abhisek said:


> How quickly do we get acknowledgement of the document being received by AHC? Mine was posted from Sydney and I cannot check with vfs. Is it generally within a week?


It will take 7 to 10 working days. U will get acknowledgment next week.


----------



## jichupacha

Hi ...

Mailed my co,he called back .He sounds very considerate,but asked we to wait until he gets medical clearance.
He told me ,he had a word with Gh too,but they too replied saying that since there is severe backlog it will take time..but how long is a big question mark?????
It's 3months..very pathetic situation after completion of my 2nd medical.
it's our first anniversary next month ....sad part is that ..will we....be witnessing it at two corners of the globe...is my greatest fear...


But hoping beyond hope..for some great miracle...
All the best wishes for the friends ..who got the grant ...and for all of us who are waiting for it....

Happy weekend ....


----------



## rajat_1

Everybody here seems to support the 90 day theory, but in that case how do you account for the following cases:

sind
rishuruhi
vun_ti
oshivdhu
kanchi_maiya
dreamzz
Durga SK
Gayatri sagayam
springvale
greenflower
mlwp
gurdeepstacey

*All these cases just falsify the 90 day theory.
*


----------



## MPGill16

My tfn updated 93 days after sco. I m feeling waiting for grant latter .


----------



## Abz777

rajat_1 said:


> Everybody here seems to support the 90 day theory, but in that case how do you account for the following cases:
> 
> sind
> rishuruhi
> vun_ti
> oshivdhu
> kanchi_maiya
> dreamzz
> Durga SK
> Gayatri sagayam
> springvale
> greenflower
> mlwp
> gurdeepstacey
> 
> *All these cases just falsify the 90 day theory.
> *


I don't think so Becouse most of applicant u mention name ethier waiting from more then 7 months or some of the applicant didn't mention right date of Sco. So I m very confident it is 90 days theory. I can't see ur detail in SS so pls mention ur dol and Sco date thanks


----------



## kjasbir

*waiting for my spouse vi2012sa dol 27 aug*

i have applied for my spouse visa dol 27 aug 2012. and case offc was assigned on 1st nov 2012 ... she asked me fr more doc n all so i last submitted my all doc on 28 dec 2012 
and mailed me that my file has been qued for final decision on 3rd jan 2013
bt i was in ausralia at dat time on tourist visa ....... and den she mentioned today that my processing time wil be affected cz of my extended stay in australia. m coming back on 31st march .... can sum1 help me ..... m afraid


n wot is dis 90 days theory


----------



## rajat_1

Abz777 said:


> I don't think so Becouse most of applicant u mention name ethier waiting from more then 7 months or some of the applicant didn't mention right date of Sco. So I m very confident it is 90 days theory. I can't see ur detail in SS so pls mention ur dol and Sco date thanks


Does that mean it is either 7 months or 90 days after SCO


----------



## Abz777

rajat_1 said:


> Does that mean it is either 7 months or 90 days after SCO


Most of cases grant visa in 90 days after forward to Sco. It is according to SS but ahc does not say like that.


----------



## Guest

kjasbir said:


> i have applied for my spouse visa dol 27 aug 2012. and case offc was assigned on 1st nov 2012 ... she asked me fr more doc n all so i last submitted my all doc on 28 dec 2012
> and mailed me that my file has been qued for final decision on 3rd jan 2013
> bt i was in ausralia at dat time on tourist visa ....... and den she mentioned today that my processing time wil be affected cz of my extended stay in australia. m coming back on 31st march .... can sum1 help me ..... m afraid
> 
> 
> n wot is dis 90 days theory


Hi kjasbir,

First of all welcome to the forum. I am the exact same day of applying for spouse visa as you. I was also in australia on a tourist visa. I returned on feb 16 keeping in mind that in another month i may get my visa. According to the previous posts, the co mailed an applicant that you need to be offshore at least 2 weeks before visa grant. Don't fear, try coming back soon and mail your co that you are back. By gods grace you will get it in few weeks. 

The 90 day theory is that the number of days from when it has been forwarded to the sco ( in your case 3 jan) to till date if 90 days you can expect the visa anytime. Although for quite a few people it hasn't been that way and have got it sooner.


----------



## Guest

Abz777 said:


> Most of cases grant visa in 90 days after forward to Sco. It is according to SS but ahc does not say like that.


AHC specifically states that 75% of the applicant will be processed in 7 months,for these 75% the 90 day period holds true, for the rest 25% it's not applicable as according to a previous senior expat member when the applicant called and bugged the operator she told its a combination of dol and sco forward date. So for the rest 25% the number of days they are waiting from dol will def be given consideration.


----------



## Guest

jichupacha said:


> Hi ...
> 
> Mailed my co,he called back .He sounds very considerate,but asked we to wait until he gets medical clearance.
> He told me ,he had a word with Gh too,but they too replied saying that since there is severe backlog it will take time..but how long is a big question mark?????
> It's 3months..very pathetic situation after completion of my 2nd medical.
> it's our first anniversary next month ....sad part is that ..will we....be witnessing it at two corners of the globe...is my greatest fear...
> 
> 
> But hoping beyond hope..for some great miracle...
> All the best wishes for the friends ..who got the grant ...and for all of us who are waiting for it....
> 
> Happy weekend ....


Seriously it's sick to the core that you have to wait for so long when it's not you who is responsible for the delay. I hope you get it soon and you guys celebrate your anniversary together.


----------



## rashi25

jichupacha said:


> Hi ...
> 
> Mailed my co,he called back .He sounds very considerate,but asked we to wait until he gets medical clearance.
> He told me ,he had a word with Gh too,but they too replied saying that since there is severe backlog it will take time..but how long is a big question mark?????
> It's 3months..very pathetic situation after completion of my 2nd medical.
> it's our first anniversary next month ....sad part is that ..will we....be witnessing it at two corners of the globe...is my greatest fear...
> 
> 
> But hoping beyond hope..for some great miracle...
> All the best wishes for the friends ..who got the grant ...and for all of us who are waiting for it....
> 
> Happy weekend ....


Hi Jichupacha,

Any idea when will your medicals will get cleared?

Secondly, m dam sure you gonna get your visa grant in coming two weeks time if medicals are cleared bz its already being 261 days total since you applied your case.

Just can say be optimistic & hope for the best !!

Good news are coming on your way 

Cheers


----------



## jichupacha

rashi25 said:


> Hi Jichupacha,
> 
> Any idea when will your medicals will get cleared?
> 
> Secondly, m dam sure you gonna get your visa grant in coming two weeks time if medicals are cleared bz its already being 261 days total since you applied your case.
> 
> Just can say be optimistic & hope for the best !!
> 
> Good news are coming on your way
> 
> Cheers


Hi Rashi 25, 
Thank you for your support...

I wish it turns true...

My best wishes to you too...


----------



## sari_g

Hurray !!!!!

Guess what guys ... My wife is sitting with me ......
I hope everybody meets their partners soon
Thank you GOD


----------



## Guest

Hi friends, according to spread sheet people who applied in the end of september started getting their visas. hopefully all september applicants are finalised with visa in this week.
Before them, all our friends still waiting from june, july and august need to be granted first.
Rashi, ayaan, zion, jichupacha, sydsum, 309/100, abhi,aps1777 u all should be cleared no matter what... sorry if i missed any other members.
i want to see u all in blue colour.


----------



## Guest

once u are all granted it is then fair enuf that all other members get theis visas. coz u guys been waiting from a long time, hatsoff to ur patience. 
How about some other members in SS (may, june july applicants), they dont seem to be active in this forum. I am pretty sure they would have got their visas by this time, if so please update ur details friends.


----------



## SydneySummons

zsubbu said:


> Hi friends, according to spread sheet people who applied in the end of september started getting their visas. hopefully all september applicants are finalised with visa in this week.
> Before them, all our friends still waiting from june, july and august need to be granted first.
> Rashi, ayaan, zion, jichupacha, sydsum, 309/100, abhi,aps1777 u all should be cleared no matter what... sorry if i missed any other members.
> i want to see u all in blue colour.


thanks zsubbu, for thinking about us. :clap2:


----------



## ayaan

zsubbu said:


> once u are all granted it is then fair enuf that all other members get theis visas. coz u guys been waiting from a long time, hatsoff to ur patience.
> How about some other members in SS (may, june july applicants), they dont seem to be active in this forum. I am pretty sure they would have got their visas by this time, if so please update ur details friends.


thanks zsubbu,for ur concern...


----------



## ayaan

sydneysummons said:


> thanks zsubbu, for thinking about us. :clap2:


----------



## fistu

Hi Rashi,
have you been in touch with AHC? 
you should be getting this week.
It would be fair to all if you are granted before anybody.
Cheers,


----------



## lonelyf90

guys did any f ul try the ato website? its taking me again n again to the address part does it mean something or i should ignore it as a bug?!


----------



## zion180

zsubbu said:


> Hi friends, according to spread sheet people who applied in the end of september started getting their visas. hopefully all september applicants are finalised with visa in this week.
> Before them, all our friends still waiting from june, july and august need to be granted first.
> Rashi, ayaan, zion, jichupacha, sydsum, 309/100, abhi,aps1777 u all should be cleared no matter what... sorry if i missed any other members.
> i want to see u all in blue colour.


Thank u very much that is so kind of u. I wish you all the best


----------



## rashi25

fistu said:


> Hi Rashi,
> have you been in touch with AHC?
> you should be getting this week.
> It would be fair to all if you are granted before anybody.
> Cheers,


Thankyou so much Fistu for d concern..

M just bit afraid of 90 days theory..hope it shud get untrue in my case 

All d best Buddy...

Cheers !!


----------



## rashi25

lonelyf90 said:


> guys did any f ul try the ato website? its taking me again n again to the address part does it mean something or i should ignore it as a bug?!


Even m getting d same prompt


----------



## Guest

rashi25 said:


> Even m getting d same prompt


Guys the tfn is working fine. Try exiting the application and then try again.


----------



## anika03

hello guys i'm new to this forum
i would like to know how to check the ato site and find out about the tfn.
dol 10/10/2012
sco-1/03/2013
is the 90 days thing true???


----------



## 309/100

anika03 said:


> hello guys i'm new to this forum
> i would like to know how to check the ato site and find out about the tfn.
> dol 10/10/2012
> sco-1/03/2013
> is the 90 days thing true???


https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## maddy67135

*Prospective Marriage Visa Issue*

Hi Guys,

Last week my fiance in india had got a call from immigration. I am applying for a prospective marriage visa and as per the application the marriage is scheduled in Sep 2013.

I applied the visa on 23th Jan 2013.

Now, the problem is during the call my fiance told the agent that we are getting married in june instead of september. Actually in june we just have a function with our relatives and friends. We are not getting registered anywhere.

My fiance later clarified to the person from immigration, but she didnt seem to agree to our point.

What do i do now? How do i inform the immigration about this?

Help Please


----------



## 309/100

maddy67135 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Last week my fiance in india had got a call from immigration. I am applying for a prospective marriage visa and as per the application the marriage is scheduled in Sep 2013.
> 
> I applied the visa on 23th Jan 2013.
> 
> Now, the problem is during the call my fiance told the agent that we are getting married in june instead of september. Actually in june we just have a function with our relatives and friends. We are not getting registered anywhere.
> 
> My fiance later clarified to the person from immigration, but she didnt seem to agree to our point.
> 
> What do i do now? How do i inform the immigration about this?
> 
> Help Please


who did your fiancé tell this to? agent or CO?


----------



## Suppy

zsubbu said:


> once u are all granted it is then fair enuf that all other members get theis visas. coz u guys been waiting from a long time, hatsoff to ur patience.
> How about some other members in SS (may, june july applicants), they dont seem to be active in this forum. I am pretty sure they would have got their visas by this time, if so please update ur details friends.



No still hvnt got medicals cleared yet...I'm a July applicant...,mine is the same case as jaipuche , rashi etc....so frustrating!!!!


----------



## 309/100

any good news????


----------



## termin8r

Congrats Sachin242


sachin242 said:


> hey everybody ...
> 
> i am sorry to get back to all of you so late ...
> I have got visa already .. it's been approved on Monday the 11th march....
> thanks guys ...
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU


----------



## 309/100

The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.


----------



## maddy67135

309/100 said:


> who did your fiancé tell this to? agent or CO?


Sorry, i am not using agent. She told it to the person from immigration who had called her. Not sure if CO is allocated yet. As on the vfs website it still says under review by AHC


----------



## 309/100

maddy67135 said:


> Sorry, i am not using agent. She told it to the person from immigration who had called her. Not sure if CO is allocated yet. As on the vfs website it still says under review by AHC


don't relay on VFS website as the people have told that they get the same message even after two months of the visa grant.....


----------



## maddy67135

Quote:
Originally Posted by maddy67135 
Sorry, i am not using agent. She told it to the person from immigration who had called her. Not sure if CO is allocated yet. As on the vfs website it still says under review by AHC
don't relay on VFS website as the people have told that they get the same message even after two months of the visa grant.....

Than how do i know if CO is allocated


----------



## 309/100

maddy67135 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by maddy67135
> Sorry, i am not using agent. She told it to the person from immigration who had called her. Not sure if CO is allocated yet. As on the vfs website it still says under review by AHC
> don't relay on VFS website as the people have told that they get the same message even after two months of the visa grant.....
> 
> Than how do i know if CO is allocated


call AHC and ask if you have been assigned with a CO by telling your file #.


----------



## maddy67135

309/100 said:


> call AHC and ask if you have been assigned with a CO by telling your file #.


Ok, ill do that right away. Thanks very much. Really worried if that statement could cause a problem


----------



## 309/100

maddy67135 said:


> Ok, ill do that right away. Thanks very much. Really worried if that statement could cause a problem


No problem, you can still ask your CO to hold the file until the marriage is taken place. Then submit your wedding photos and other documents.


----------



## SydneySummons

309/100 said:


> The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.


Did u try calln AHC, what do they have to say?


----------



## 309/100

SydneySummons said:


> Did u try calln AHC, what do they have to say?


I called AHC last week. The operator said she is able to access to the data base that shows where the file is at the moment, CO or SCO.

Mine is with SCO. She also says she doesn't know what is happening inside as no body is allowed to contact SCO unless they are asked for documents.

Called CO and he said the same..... hoping to get the visa grant by end of next month.


----------



## SydneySummons

309/100 said:


> I called AHC last week. The operator said she is able to access to the data base that shows where the file is at the moment, CO or SCO.
> 
> Mine is with SCO. She also says she doesn't know what is happening inside as no body is allowed to contact SCO unless they are asked for documents.
> 
> Called CO and he said the same..... hoping to get the visa grant by end of next month.


end of next month?? why do u think so? did the ahc guys tell u that?
but if the 90 days theory is right...then u r due for a grant in the next 2 days!


----------



## UK19

Hi all

Received the tourist visa grant letter today. I had applied for the 679 family sponsored visitor visa in australia. They didnt ask for any bonds to be deposited. 

date lodged: 15/03/2013
granted: 18/03/2013

15th was a friday, so they only took one business day to grant it. Really fast.


----------



## 309/100

SydneySummons said:


> end of next month?? why do u think so? did the ahc guys tell u that?
> but if the 90 days theory is right...then u r due for a grant in the next 2 days!


the 90days theory is wrong....

hoping to get the visa by next month....

:focus:


----------



## MPGill16

After elegible in TFN (ato) how many days will take for grant letter? Can anyone please help me ....


----------



## rashi25

MPGill16 said:


> After elegible in TFN (ato) how many days will take for grant letter? Can anyone please help me ....


I believe you will get the grant letter today or tomorrow.


----------



## MPGill16

rashi25 said:


> I believe you will get the grant letter today or tomorrow.


Thnk u rashi25


----------



## 309/100

MPGill16 said:


> Thnk u rashi25


I cannot see your details on the SS


----------



## 309/100

Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


----------



## rashi25

309/100 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


Wows 309/100 !!

Congratulations so finally got the grant 

:clap2::clap2:

lane:lane:


----------



## Guest

309/100 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


Congratulations ...


----------



## 309/100

the 90 days theory works now.... my wife is crying....


----------



## Guest

Mass21 can you update the excel sheet. There are a lot of applicants who have got their visa grant.


----------



## rashi25

rashi25 said:


> Friends
> 
> Be ready & pack your luggage's, M sure next is your turn...
> 
> 309/100
> Aps1777
> Rajshreerj
> Tejiverma
> Sydney Summons
> Abhi_n ????? if not granted visa yet
> 
> All d best
> 
> Cheers


See friends, i was rite ...

So next is Aps1777, Rajshreerj, Tejiverma, Sydney Summons, Abhi_n

Oh my god have i become an astrologer ...lolz


----------



## Guest

rashi25 said:


> See friends, i was rite ...
> 
> So next is Aps1777, Rajshreerj, Tejiverma, Sydney Summons, Abhi_n
> 
> Oh my god have i become an astrologer ...lolz


Lol  I guess you have


----------



## rashi25

309/100 said:


> the 90 days theory works now.... my wife is crying....


How sweet !!

Can very well imagine, even m gonna cry when i will get my grant letter.

Missing my hubby badly


----------



## 309/100

AHC please please approve the visas that have already passed 7 months ....

The waiting is really killing us...... 

God bless you guys....


----------



## BJM

309/100 said:


> the 90 days theory works now.... my wife is crying....


Wooowww fantastic news Many many Congratulations:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Monday starts with a bang.. Hope this week rocks ...

Cheers


----------



## 309/100

I think the AHC is going by medical done date.....


----------



## rashi25

309/100 said:


> I think the AHC is going by medical done date.....


If it dat so, then i should be given earlier bz my medical was done in Dec 2011


----------



## 309/100

rashi25 said:


> If it dat so, then i should be given earlier bz my medical was done in Dec 2011


yes, what date did you do medical?


----------



## rashi25

309/100 said:


> yes, what date did you do medical?


On 9 Dec 2011


----------



## MPGill16

309/100 said:


> I cannot see your details on the SS


I wasnt know how to put details on SS. 
MY DOL WAS :06/08/2012
DONE MED.IN NOV.DONT know exact date 
File sent for que : 12/12/12
Tfn updated : 15/03/13
Now waiting for grant latter ..


----------



## 309/100

MPGill16 said:


> I wasnt know how to put details on SS.
> MY DOL WAS :06/08/2012
> DONE MED.IN NOV.DONT know exact date
> File sent for que : 12/12/12
> Tfn updated : 15/03/13
> Now waiting for grant latter ..


Mass21 does the updation for us


----------



## ayaan

309/100 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


congrates dear,happy reunion:clap2::clap2:


----------



## ayaan

can anyone send me the link of SS..thanks


----------



## zion180

ayaan said:


> can anyone send me the link of SS..thanks


 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...R6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=9


----------



## MPGill16

309/100 said:


> Mass21 does the updation for us


Congratulation 309/100


----------



## zion180

309/100 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


Congrats mate


----------



## aarc_10

Hi, Can anyone update my visa application details in the spreadsheet?
DOL: 19/12/2012
CO assigned date: 12/02/2013
Additional documents: marriage certificate, PCC, medicals, wedding photos


----------



## piyu

hii , i m from india.......i applied for australian permanent spouse visa on 12 oct 2012 with all documents like pcc and medical....3 feb 2013 my case officer allocated n 11 feb 2013 she send me a maill that she completed my final assisment n now my file is in queue....still not any mail from her...anyone tell me how long time will take for get my visa?


----------



## lonelyf90

congrats 309/100.... can u tell me ur sponsor is citizen or PR?!
once agayn happy reunion!!


----------



## MPGill16

Got grant lettr yey yey  very happy . Best of luck to all of u ..


----------



## SydneySummons

309/100 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


hey..dint i tell u jus this mrng..that u r due in 2 days...n see...u already have it!!:clap2:

i seem to have a lucky streak..when it comes to everybody else..other than me!! somebody pls pray for me as well....


cheers,

s


----------



## Guest

Congratulations 309/100.
Where is Sachin242, neerusiri, soumya, abhi_n????? Did they got the visas yet or not?


----------



## SydneySummons

zsubbu said:


> Congratulations 309/100.
> Where is Sachin242, neerusiri, soumya, abhi_n????? Did they got the visas yet or not?


yes sachin242 has got his visa as well...Mass21, guess you've probably missed his grant post..he received his grant on 11th march itself.


----------



## Guest

MaSS21 there is a lot of updates need to be done on SS. Somebody please make it blue....!!!


----------



## ayaan

zion180 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...R6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=9


hi zion have u heared sumthing from AHC about ur case???


----------



## ayaan

today i completed 7 month 12 days......how far is visa???????plz come soon


----------



## Guest

Can some one please give me an updated link to the SS. Thanks.


----------



## zion180

ayaan said:


> hi zion have u heared sumthing from AHC about ur case???


Nothing yet


----------



## anika03

dol-18/10/2012
co-20/12/2012
sco-01/03/2013
asked for med on 16/01/2013 and vfs got the med on 4/02/2013. was in australia for 3 months on tourist visa from 28/11/2012 to 28/02/2013.
Can somebody please tell me how lond does it take for the sco to grant the visa.


----------



## aarc_10

anika03 said:


> dol-18/10/2012
> co-20/12/2012
> sco-01/03/2013
> asked for med on 16/01/2013 and vfs got the med on 4/02/2013. was in australia for 3 months on tourist visa from 28/11/2012 to 28/02/2013.
> Can somebody please tell me how lond does it take for the sco to grant the visa.


Hi Anika, 

I have applied for the partner visa on 19th Dec, my CO was assigned on 12th Feb & he asked for some additional documents which I have already submitted and have received an e-mail from him on 15th March stating he has done his assessment of my application and it has been queued for decision. 
I would like to know how do I know if SCO is assigned. Do we get any e-mails from the assigned SCO? Also I am planning to apply for a tourist visa subclass 676 this week. Is it advisable to apply for a tourist visa before SCO is assigned? Your reply would be highly appreciated.


----------



## 309/100

lonelyf90 said:


> congrats 309/100.... can u tell me ur sponsor is citizen or PR?!
> once agayn happy reunion!!


he is a PR


----------



## srvj

Hi Everyone,

where can i find the ss list to update my details


----------



## balhary

hi there, 
new to thread, you guys doing gr8 job 

application- 309/100
DOL- 1 JUNE 2012
MEDICALS - ALONG WITH APPLICATION,PCC
ADD DOCS- 4 SEP 2012
SCO ASSIGN- 6 MARCH 2013

partner - Australian PR 

have checked ATO website it says you are eligible to apply for TFN , but still grant letter hasn't come....HOW LONG ?????


----------



## rashi25

balhary said:


> hi there,
> new to thread, you guys doing gr8 job
> 
> application- 309/100
> DOL- 1 JUNE 2012
> MEDICALS - ALONG WITH APPLICATION,PCC
> ADD DOCS- 4 SEP 2012
> SCO ASSIGN- 6 MARCH 2013
> 
> partner - Australian PR
> 
> have checked ATO website it says you are eligible to apply for TFN , but still grant letter hasn't come....HOW LONG ?????


First of all welcome to the forum 

Secondly, if u r getting this prompt as "you are eligible for tfn that means you are going to get your grant max in two days may be today or tomorrow.. 

Congratulations buddy


----------



## aarc_10

Hello everyone ,

Can anyone tell me do we receive an e-mail from our SCO when he is assigned?


----------



## rashi25

aarc_10 said:


> Hello everyone ,
> 
> Can anyone tell me do we receive an e-mail from our SCO when he is assigned?


No, you wont recieve an email from Sco. However, will get confirmation from CO or at times not being informed.


----------



## aarc_10

kjasbir said:


> thanks aot for the reply bt i got a mail from my co that my extended stay in australia will affect my processing time .
> so i would suggest evryone who are planning for tourist visa to be aware . as i before hand told my co that am goin still she sent me this mail
> my co is preeti arora


Hi 

Even I am planning to apply for a tourist visa. Has your CO mentioned any specific reason why the processing time would be delayed when you are in Australia? Did you get a chance to speak to her.


----------



## aarc_10

rashi25 said:


> No, you wont recieve an email from Sco. However, will get confirmation from CO or at times not being informed.


Hi, 

Thanks for your reply. I have received an e-mail from CO that he has completed his assessment of my application and it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made. So does this mean the sco is assigned or sco is assigned only when the application reaches the front of the queue?


----------



## UK19

who is currently updating the spreadsheet?


----------



## 309/100

UK19 said:


> who is currently updating the spreadsheet?


no one is updating it seems to be


----------



## Guest

Send a personal message to MaSS21. I think Mass21 does the update for every one.


----------



## zion180

zsubbu said:


> Send a personal message to MaSS21. I think Mass21 does the update for every one.


I guess the better thing guys we need two active member they can access to the SS incase if one is sick or away etc


----------



## jichupacha

Hi
I applied for tourist visa.it was a desperate attempt to be with my husband on our anniversary.
I got a call asking to withdraw my application.
Reason:
1.waiting for medical clearance .(but how long no idea?).

2.once it is cleared then will be getting my spouse visa !!!! So no use of applying tourist visa.

So my wait still continues..they say may take few weeks or even more...

Asked to send a mail ,asking to withdraw the application ...


----------



## lonelyf90

anyone here whose sponsor is a citizen? i just wana know are the PR sponsors getting their visas earlier than the citizen sponsor?


----------



## zion180

lonelyf90 said:


> anyone here whose sponsor is a citizen? i just wana know are the PR sponsors getting their visas earlier than the citizen sponsor?


Yes my sponoser she is citizen


----------



## rashi25

Called up AHC, saying would take few more weeks may be next month u can expect.


----------



## rashi25

Hey folks,

Please share any news of visa grant.........

It gives little hope....


----------



## rashi25

jichupacha said:


> Hi
> I applied for tourist visa.it was a desperate attempt to be with my husband on our anniversary.
> I got a call asking to withdraw my application.
> Reason:
> 1.waiting for medical clearance .(but how long no idea?).
> 
> 2.once it is cleared then will be getting my spouse visa !!!! So no use of applying tourist visa.
> 
> So my wait still continues..they say may take few weeks or even more...
> 
> Asked to send a mail ,asking to withdraw the application ...


Hey Jichupacha,

Really shocked to know as why medicals are not getting cleared. I believe u completed d medicals retest on Dec.

What is something which is taking too long for its clearance.

Moreover, neither you being granted tourist visa.

In my opinion, may be AHC is just giving you a hint means withdrawing TV, visa grant is near to you.


----------



## lonelyf90

Ny citizen here who get within 7 mnths period or 6?! I am havin a weird feeling that citizen sponsors spouse visa is always delayed compared to PR


----------



## Abz777

Apps1777 did u got the visa?


----------



## Guest

Abz777 said:


> Apps1777 did u got the visa?


No


----------



## ayaan

rashi25 said:


> Called up AHC, saying would take few more weeks may be next month u can expect.


rashi,for which subclass have u applied 309 or 100...


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi All...

DOL : 23/01/2013
CO Assigned : 11/03/2013
CO COde : 04
Additional Documents Required : Photos, Medicals and PCC
Medicals done, Need to still submit PCC and Photos.. PCC in process..
Kindly update the sheet
Thanks


----------



## ayaan

*updated SS*

hi friends now am trying to update SS


----------



## aarc_10

kjasbir said:


> no she did not reply to my mail ......... but my agent told me that she mite be mentioning if i want to extend my tourist visa
> no guess wot she means n wot she will do ... waitn for my visa to be dne.......... its soo hard now to go again miles away from him ...


Yeah completely understand your situation how difficult it would be. Actually even I am confused if I should apply for a tourist visa. When did you lodge your partner visa application?


----------



## zion180

ayaan said:


> hi friends now am trying to update SS


Will be great if u can access to it


----------



## zion180

ayaan said:


> due to sum network pro i am not able to updated SS


I can help u


----------



## rashi25

ayaan said:


> rashi,for which subclass have u applied 309 or 100...


I have applied for 309..

Does it differentiates ?


----------



## 309/100

my TFN changed on Monday.... when can expect the grant letter from AHC?

i a week?


----------



## Suppy

jichupacha said:


> Hi
> I applied for tourist visa.it was a desperate attempt to be with my husband on our anniversary.
> I got a call asking to withdraw my application.
> Reason:
> 1.waiting for medical clearance .(but how long no idea?).
> 
> 2.once it is cleared then will be getting my spouse visa !!!! So no use of applying tourist visa.
> 
> So my wait still continues..they say may take few weeks or even more...
> 
> Asked to send a mail ,asking to withdraw the application ...


Hi Jichupacha,

I got the same hint that when the medicals are cleared, the visa will be granted soon...I came to know abt this as when I had called last time a couple of weeks ago in asked the operator to speak with case officer and let me know if I can apply or a TV, then the operator spoke with the do and she informed me that as the medicals r not cleared I cannot apply for TV even! So I asked
her that when medicals r cleared then I can apply for TV , then she said that by that time I may travel on spouse visa and may not need tv.....so let's hope for the medical to be cleared soon mate..


----------



## jichupacha

Suppy said:


> Hi Jichupacha,
> 
> I got the same hint that when the medicals are cleared, the visa will be granted soon...I came to know abt this as when I had called last time a couple of weeks ago in asked the operator to speak with case officer and let me know if I can apply or a TV, then the operator spoke with the do and she informed me that as the medicals r not cleared I cannot apply for TV even! So I asked
> her that when medicals r cleared then I can apply for TV , then she said that by that time I may travel on spouse visa and may not need tv.....so let's hope for the medical to be cleared soon mate..


Hi suppy

It's taking too long ...it's now over three months my medicals still not clear...

Hope to hear something good soon..

Are your medical cleared?


----------



## ayaan

rashi25 said:


> I have applied for 309..
> 
> Does it differentiates ?


rashi i dont think its differentiates,becoz today u already completed 8 months ,call AHC and talk with ur CO, when u call AHC ask operator to u wanna to talk with CO,then ask co about ur case ,i think it would help u a bit,


----------



## 309/100

no one is updating the SS.....

who is doing it ???????


----------



## s hi

Hi guys.....u all are doing wonderfull job.Im very new to this forum.I need advice for this situation.From 6th march Ihv started checking TFN site and it shows that Im eligible for TFN,next day I called up AHC they r saying that visa not granted,even yesterday also i called them up they still saying not yet granted......then why it showing that im eligible for TFN.
DOL 25th Oct'12(309/100), Final Que 7th Feb'13.
When can I expect the letter???please help.....


----------



## Abz777

s hi said:


> Hi guys.....u all are doing wonderfull job.Im very new to this forum.I need advice for this situation.From 6th march Ihv started checking TFN site and it shows that Im eligible for TFN,next day I called up AHC they r saying that visa not granted,even yesterday also i called them up they still saying not yet granted......then why it showing that im eligible for TFN.
> DOL 25th Oct'12(309/100), Final Que 7th Feb'13.
> When can I expect the letter???please help.....


Did u apply tv after applying spouse visa. And did u visit australia on tv. Becouse if u travel already then tfn site won't help.


----------



## kjasbir

aarc_10 said:


> Yeah completely understand your situation how difficult it would be. Actually even I am confused if I should apply for a tourist visa. When did you lodge your partner visa application?


My dol 27 /08 /2012 
Co 30/10/2012
Email regarding final que 03/01/2013


----------



## s hi

Abz777 said:


> Did u apply tv after applying spouse visa. And did u visit australia on tv. Becouse if u travel already then tfn site won't help.


Thanx for ur reply....yes already visited there,I was there almost 1yr with my husband.I already have TFN.


----------



## harbringerofjoy

*too long a wait..*

68 days since reaching the decision queue(jan 11) ...exactly 7 months today since date of lodging the visa app.....no response from AHC ND ..what so ever...


----------



## s hi

Abz777 said:


> Did u apply tv after applying spouse visa. And did u visit australia on tv. Becouse if u travel already then tfn site won't help.


I was reading the earlier posts,there one or two members also having TFN and they already visited Australia may be in TV or Student visa,they stated that their tfn site saying that they are not eligible for TFN.Why it happens???


----------



## 309/100

how long does it take to issue a grant letter since TFN changed?


----------



## Spousevisa

I am confused about this pcc thing.. Is is police clearance Certificate or Passport Clearance certificate?


----------



## Spousevisa

I am doing the police clearance directly from the CID office.. a pcc done from a passport office and a pcc done from CID office is the same correct?


----------



## MsShaikh

Spousevisa said:


> I am doing the police clearance directly from the CID office.. a pcc done from a passport office and a pcc done from CID office is the same correct?


Hi spousevisa,
You need to apply the police clearance certificate through regional passport office and not through the CID office.it was mentioned in ma mail from co that the PCC should b done from regional passport office and not from any police office be it CID office...

Regards,
MsShaikh


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Ms Shaikh,

But then what is the difference between both.. Pcc done from a passport office is sent to the police station only i suppose for verification




MsShaikh said:


> Hi spousevisa,
> You need to apply the police clearance certificate through regional passport office and not through the CID office.it was mentioned in ma mail from co that the PCC should b done from regional passport office and not from any police office be it CID office...
> 
> Regards,
> MsShaikh


----------



## Abz777

s hi said:


> I was reading the earlier posts,there one or two members also having TFN and they already visited Australia may be in TV or Student visa,they stated that their tfn site saying that they are not eligible for TFN.Why it happens???


Does not have any idea but I heard this thing so I don't know y? Sorry but as ur file wth Sco from 8 feb u will get visa soon just wait my file wth Sco from 13 feb I think we r on same boat. Best of luck


----------



## aarc_10

Spousevisa said:


> I am confused about this pcc thing.. Is is police clearance Certificate or Passport Clearance certificate?


Hi Spousevisa,

PCC is police clearance certificate. PCC done from the CID office is different from the PCC done through the Regional passport office. Also, Australian High Commission accepts Original PCC issued only from the regional passport office. If your passport was issued with Police verification done then the Passport office have your records in the system and they issue your PCC on the same day and it is issued on the letter head of passport office and also you'll get a stamp on your passport.


----------



## Suppy

jichupacha said:


> Hi suppy
> 
> It's taking too long ...it's now over three months my medicals still not clear...
> 
> Hope to hear something good soon..
> 
> Are your medical cleared?



No just waiting on Medical clearance from Global Health..thats it!..
I called AHC today and they told me that its in the Final Que and they are just waiting for the medicals to be cleared. Once the medicals are cleared they will grant it. Dats wht i was told. Yes its been more than 3 months now. Frustrating  i feel like crying.


----------



## lonelyf90

sorry for being a spoil sport..i actually did it from CID took a month, but my CO dint say anything n my case is with SCO!


----------



## s hi

Abz777 said:


> Does not have any idea but I heard this thing so I don't know y? Sorry but as ur file wth Sco from 8 feb u will get visa soon just wait my file wth Sco from 13 feb I think we r on same boat. Best of luck


I can understand but im really confused.If u go through the previous posts u about TFN updation u will come to know....


----------



## SydneySummons

s hi said:


> I was reading the earlier posts,there one or two members also having TFN and they already visited Australia may be in TV or Student visa,they stated that their tfn site saying that they are not eligible for TFN.Why it happens???


I was on 457 visa before and had a TFN as well and my ATO site also says the same thing as yours...have been eligible for tfn etc... the other cases you are referring to...are probably old tfn holders....for us...the ATO site isn't a way to know about our visa grant. A mail from the AHC or calling them up is the only way of knowing about grant for us.

All the best to you and to all of us who are waiting for our visas.

Cheers,
S


----------



## Guest

SydneySummons said:


> I was on 457 visa before and had a TFN as well and my ATO site also says the same thing as yours...have been eligible for tfn etc... the other cases you are referring to...are probably old tfn holders....for us...the ATO site isn't a way to know about our visa grant. A mail from the AHC or calling them up is the only way of knowing about grant for us.
> 
> All the best to you and to all of us who are waiting for our visas.
> 
> Cheers,
> S


Hi sydsum,I have a question, is having 457 visa earlier gonna make ur 309 visa late?
Is that gonna effect this 309/100 processing?
Also I would say u should get ur visa by the end of this month or latest first week of April. According to 7 month and 90 days theories.


----------



## SydneySummons

zsubbu said:


> Hi sydsum,I have a question, is having 457 visa earlier gonna make ur 309 visa late?
> Is that gonna effect this 309/100 processing?
> Also I would say u should get ur visa by the end of this month or latest first week of April. According to 7 month and 90 days theories.


Hi zsubbu,

i wish i had an answer to that question. when i had applied, i had assumed having a 457 before would make their decision easier....but now..i don't know anymore..

and it's too late anyways now....missed my joining date at work, will probably also miss our easter vacation plans..... the frustration is just numbing. have lost all hopes.... just dont know what to expect now


----------



## MsShaikh

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Ms Shaikh,
> 
> But then what is the difference between both.. Pcc done from a passport office is sent to the police station only i suppose for verification


It is not sent to police station as passport office already has ur background verification done while issuing of a passport .what they do is just check the same details in their system and issue the PCC based on that info held already by their system..

Hope that helps..

Regards,
MsShaikh


----------



## s hi

SydneySummons said:


> Hi zsubbu,
> 
> i wish i had an answer to that question. when i had applied, i had assumed having a 457 before would make their decision easier....but now..i don't know anymore..
> 
> and it's too late anyways now....missed my joining date at work, will probably also miss our easter vacation plans..... the frustration is just numbing. have lost all hopes.... just dont know what to expect now


100% agreed...day by day just loosing hopes....


----------



## zion180

Guys who can work with SS 
PM me


----------



## BJM

Dear forum members, 

Kindly request for advice from expats living in Australia. I am from Bangalore, India. I have applied for subclass 309 spouse visa. I am hoping to get it by April and I will move to Sydney as soon as my visa comes. My dentist has suggested to undergo orthodontic treatment - braces. I understand orthodontic treatment is very expensive in Australia. My dentist suggested I put the braces here in Bangalore and then do regular check ups in Sydney. 

Does anybody have any idea how much orthodontists in Sydney will charge for follow up check ups. Is this a good idea? Has anybody done this before? Is there any dental clinic/website where I can ask these questions.

Please advise. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thank You very much.

Regards.


----------



## Guest

SydneySummons said:


> Hi zsubbu,
> 
> i wish i had an answer to that question. when i had applied, i had assumed having a 457 before would make their decision easier....but now..i don't know anymore..
> 
> and it's too late anyways now....missed my joining date at work, will probably also miss our easter vacation plans..... the frustration is just numbing. have lost all hopes.... just dont know what to expect now


Don't worry, as I said u r 15 days away from ur grant. All the best.


----------



## Guest

BJM said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> Kindly request for advice from expats living in Australia. I am from Bangalore, India. I have applied for subclass 309 spouse visa. I am hoping to get it by April and I will move to Sydney as soon as my visa comes. My dentist has suggested to undergo orthodontic treatment - braces. I understand orthodontic treatment is very expensive in Australia. My dentist suggested I put the braces here in Bangalore and then do regular check ups in Sydney.
> 
> Does anybody have any idea how much orthodontists in Sydney will charge for follow up check ups. Is this a good idea? Has anybody done this before? Is there any dental clinic/website where I can ask these questions.
> 
> Please advise. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank You very much.
> 
> Regards.


Dental expenses in Aus are very very high. The money u gonna spend on ur braces in Aus is going to be very high. I would say in India it is far more cheap than here. Believe me. Please get it done in India only. Don't even think about getting dental treatment in Aus. Unless until u have 'dental' insurance.


----------



## kjasbir

Hi everyone ,

Today my husband received a call from co n she said that my file is still wirh her because i was in australia n it return bk to her and i will cum bk on 1st april den she will fwd n will tk mre den 1 month
I dont understand her she akready sent me an email stating that my file is in final que on 3rd jan 

I dont understand dat we cnt go on tourist visa after applyn fr spouse visa 
Please help m confused 
Hv heard d many applicant get notification email to go offshore wen on tv


----------



## ZKS

Hello Friends

Currently m in Australia to visit my husband on tourist visa...i was assigned CO since 9th jan 2013 he asked me to submit required docs which i had submitted as well at an early date....i had asked my co before coming here that i ll b visiting my husband on tourist visa of three months... Its been almost 3 months my CO has been assigned but i have not received any mails of my file being fwd to SCO...i had mailed her twice but she gave me all standard replies of 7 months processing time...I reached on 1st march n i read that today on forum that they might take longer if u r in AUstralia....y i aren't the AHC ppl clear n guide us...?My husband is going outside Australia for a month bec of his work...mean while if something comes up regarding PR its gonna be a prob...:confused2:


----------



## aarc_10

kjasbir said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> Today my husband received a call from co n she said that my file is still wirh her because i was in australia n it return bk to her and i will cum bk on 1st april den she will fwd n will tk mre den 1 month
> I dont understand her she akready sent me an email stating that my file is in final que on 3rd jan
> 
> I dont understand dat we cnt go on tourist visa after applyn fr spouse visa
> Please help m confused
> Hv heard d many applicant get notification email to go offshore wen on tv


Hi,

Why don't you call up the AHC office and check with the operator about the status of your application?


----------



## shankar1

I checked my tfn today and it is updated,called AHC and they said visa was granted yesterday.Thank you every one.
Good luck guys..:clap2:
MY dol was 20/08/2012
file went for final decision in 03/01/2013


----------



## termin8r

congratulations shankar1


shankar1 said:


> I checked my tfn today and it is updated,called AHC and they said visa was granted yesterday.Thank you every one.
> Good luck guys..:clap2:


----------



## SydneySummons

shankar1 said:


> I checked my tfn today and it is updated,called AHC and they said visa was granted yesterday.Thank you every one.
> Good luck guys..:clap2:
> MY dol was 20/08/2012
> file went for final decision in 03/01/2013


Congrats Shankar! Did you find out who was your SCO?


----------



## Guest

shankar1 said:


> I checked my tfn today and it is updated,called AHC and they said visa was granted yesterday.Thank you every one.
> Good luck guys..:clap2:
> MY dol was 20/08/2012
> file went for final decision in 03/01/2013


Awesome ... Congrats :clap2:


----------



## SydneySummons

Aps1777 said:


> Awesome ... Congrats :clap2:


Hey Apps, whats happening with your case? have you heard anything on it? called up AHC? pls update..


----------



## rashi25

shankar1 said:


> I checked my tfn today and it is updated,called AHC and they said visa was granted yesterday.Thank you every one.
> Good luck guys..:clap2:
> MY dol was 20/08/2012
> file went for final decision in 03/01/2013


Congratulations Shankar1.... 

Atleast 90 days theory not implied on ur case ..

Kudooos


----------



## BJM

zsubbu said:


> Dental expenses in Aus are very very high. The money u gonna spend on ur braces in Aus is going to be very high. I would say in India it is far more cheap than here. Believe me. Please get it done in India only. Don't even think about getting dental treatment in Aus. Unless until u have 'dental' insurance.


Thank you very much Subbu. If I put braces here, and do the follow up treatment like dentist visit once a month, any idea how much that would cost. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest

SydneySummons said:


> Hey Apps, whats happening with your case? have you heard anything on it? called up AHC? pls update..


Haven't got the visa yet. Never tried calling AHC , there is no point to listen to the 7 month story. Once I complete my 7 month this 27th I will mail my co.


----------



## zion180

shankar1 said:


> I checked my tfn today and it is updated,called AHC and they said visa was granted yesterday.Thank you every one.
> Good luck guys..:clap2:
> MY dol was 20/08/2012
> file went for final decision in 03/01/2013


Congrats so happy for u


----------



## zion180

Guys today my case officer have interviewed me and my wife in the same time and this is second interview for me. And my file have been forward to senior case officer today


----------



## s hi

shankar1 said:


> I checked my tfn today and it is updated,called AHC and they said visa was granted yesterday.Thank you every one.
> Good luck guys..:clap2:
> MY dol was 20/08/2012
> file went for final decision in 03/01/2013



Great..........congratulation:clap2::clap2:


----------



## ayaan

zion180 said:


> Guys today my case officer have interviewed me and my wife in the same time and this is second interview for me. And my file have been forward to senior case officer today


congrates zion....now u star counting days:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## zion180

ayaan said:


> congrates zion....now u star counting days:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thank you ayaan


----------



## zion180

ayaan said:


> congrates zion....now u star counting days:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Ayaan do u know how to use the SS I have new one with all the DATA if any one know plz PM me


----------



## soumya1712

*Fix*

hey.. looks like its visa granting time for the AHC Delhi!!
congrats to everyone who've got their visas....
Now I am in a fix.... i got a mail from my CO today requesting me to be offshore as a decision is due to be made on my visa... could someone please tell me how long it would take for the AHC to decide so that i could decide on my itinerary?? 
ive been here just two weeks!! really wish i had gotten this mail a little later or a little earlier! 
any help with this would be really appreciated... thanks in advance ....


----------



## BJM

Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy    :clap2: lane: I cant believe it 

Thank you guys....


----------



## zion180

BJM said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy    :clap2: lane: I cant believe it
> 
> Thank you guys....


Congrats mate


----------



## Guest

BJM said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy    :clap2: lane: I cant believe it
> 
> Thank you guys....


Congrats bjm :clap2:


----------



## Guest

BJM said:


> Thank you very much Subbu. If I put braces here, and do the follow up treatment like dentist visit once a month, any idea how much that would cost.
> 
> Thanks again.


I am not sure, may be $120 for every visit.


----------



## srocky

hi..i just track my application on vfs....the site is not working....does anyone know what it is happening....?


----------



## rashi25

BJM said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy    :clap2: lane: I cant believe it
> 
> Thank you guys....


Really unbelievable !

Congratualtions buddy 

Now AHC had started Oct applicants ....How about previous ones ..no Idea


----------



## rashi25

Its high time now 

Completed 8 months since applied. Today my husband even asked AHC, however still the same repetitive story narration.

What to do now ?

Seriously never had such kind of frustration?

Why my luck is not favoring?


----------



## s hi

soumya1712 said:


> hey.. looks like its visa granting time for the AHC Delhi!!
> congrats to everyone who've got their visas....
> Now I am in a fix.... i got a mail from my CO today requesting me to be offshore as a decision is due to be made on my visa... could someone please tell me how long it would take for the AHC to decide so that i could decide on my itinerary??
> ive been here just two weeks!! really wish i had gotten this mail a little later or a little earlier!
> any help with this would be really appreciated... thanks in advance ....


Hi Fix,
my co also asked to be offshore and i hv been here more than a month.It actually depends case to case.u might get early or late can't say anything,but i thing it depends according to DOL,my sco was first week of feb and still im here.


----------



## s hi

BJM said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy    :clap2: lane: I cant believe it
> 
> Thank you guys....


A congratulation to u.......:clap2::clap2:


----------



## SydneySummons

BJM said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy    :clap2: lane: I cant believe it
> 
> Thank you guys....



Congrats, u really r lucky! 

Even I cant believe it!!!! 

Cn u tell me something? have u been to australia before on any other visa?


----------



## Lonely2

Hiii there...
Applied 309 visa: 11/09/2012
Case officer appointed : 16 jan 2013
Sent remaining document and completion of primary assessment.
Co mailed me on 25 jan that he is forwarding my application to senior member for final decision.. 
Till now i didnt get any mail or anything from department.. 
I dont how long it gonna take.. even after complition of primary assessment..
Please help..

One more thing i wanna tell.... i previously added to my husbands temporary visa(485) as a parter.. i lived there for 7-8 months.. with my husband.. and i came back india to deliver our baby in june 2012.when i was in india my husband applied for pR and he got it i oct2012. I with my baby want to go back but trapped badly in this visa scenario..


----------



## BJM

zsubbu said:


> I am not sure, may be $120 for every visit.


Thanks a lot Subbu.


----------



## BJM

SydneySummons said:


> Congrats, u really r lucky!
> 
> Even I cant believe it!!!!
> 
> Cn u tell me something? have u been to australia before on any other visa?


Thanks a lot  No I have never been to Sydney. This is the 1st visa that I applied to.


----------



## BJM

s hi said:


> A congratulation to u.......:clap2::clap2:


Thank You


----------



## BJM

rashi25 said:


> Really unbelievable !
> 
> Congratualtions buddy
> 
> Now AHC had started Oct applicants ....How about previous ones ..no Idea


Thanks a lot Rashi   I can understand your frustration. I really hope and pray that all those waiting will get their visas real real soon.


----------



## BJM

zion180 said:


> Congrats mate


Thanks a lot Zion ... I really hope and pray evrybody get their visas very very soon...


----------



## BJM

Aps1777 said:


> Congrats bjm :clap2:


Thank you very much Aps


----------



## BJM

Dear forum members,

Thank you all for your support. I have been following this forum for a long time now and this encouraged and helped me a lot. 

I hope and pray that everybody get their visas and be with their loved ones very very soon. 

All the best guys,

Cheers.
BJM


----------



## RajShresthaSinha

Hi Guys,

I have just checked the TFN thing and yay the status is changed and my wife is elgible to apply for it ....Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN. 

Thanks to all for your support.

regards,
Raj


----------



## Guest

RajShresthaSinha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just checked the TFN thing and yay the status is changed and my wife is elgible to apply for it ....Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Thanks to all for your support.
> 
> regards,
> Raj


Wow congrats guys... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## RajShresthaSinha

Aps1777 said:


> Wow congrats guys... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thank ya ...I hope and pray for ur visa too..btw I must admit Australia Visa processing timeline is inhuman


----------



## aarc_10

BJM said:


> Thanks a lot Zion ... I really hope and pray evrybody get their visas very very soon...


Thanks a lot and congrats to you


----------



## rashi25

RajShresthaSinha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just checked the TFN thing and yay the status is changed and my wife is elgible to apply for it ....Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Thanks to all for your support.
> 
> regards,
> Raj


Congrats buddy !!

Happy re-union


----------



## rajat_1

Does having dependent children in your application affect the processing time???


----------



## RajShresthaSinha

rashi25 said:


> Congrats buddy !!
> 
> Happy re-union


Thanks Mate


----------



## BJM

zsubbu said:


> Hi BJM and Shankar1 can u please tell us ur SCO.


Hi Subbu, I have not received my grant letter yet, Will let you know sco as soon as I get it.


----------



## lonelyf90

hey congrats ppl on ur visa can u bth say whether ur sponsors r PR or CITIZEN?


----------



## lonelyf90

BJM said:


> Hi Subbu, I have not received my grant letter yet, Will let you know sco as soon as I get it.[
> congrats was the sponsor citizen or PR


----------



## BJM

lonelyf90 said:


> BJM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Subbu, I have not received my grant letter yet, Will let you know sco as soon as I get it.[
> congrats was the sponsor citizen or PR
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is a PR.
Click to expand...


----------



## RajShresthaSinha

rashi25 said:


> Congrats buddy !!
> 
> Happy re-union





lonelyf90 said:


> hey congrats ppl on ur visa can u bth say whether ur sponsors r PR or CITIZEN?


Thanks..Citizen


----------



## lonelyf90

RajShresthaSinha said:


> Thanks..Citizen


ohhh thank God I was wondering that since ma hubby is a citizen they will make it long cos i feel the PR are getting it pretty early... so now I am keeping my hopes very high!!!
when was ur sco date?


----------



## Guest

BJM said:


> Hi Subbu, I have not received my grant letter yet, Will let you know sco as soon as I get it.


Ok. Thank u.


----------



## Abz777

Anyone got visa today. Next week ahc close on wed, fri, weekend and on Monday 1 th of April so very short week next.


----------



## Abz777

Rashi25 did u got any news?


----------



## fistu

My partner called AHC, and was told their system was down. They were not able to locate any information.
Hopefully, Monday comes with Joy...
Cheers.....


----------



## rashi25

Abz777 said:


> Rashi25 did u got any news?


No. My husband marked mail yesterday to CO however no such revert. Even he send his medicals along with that as he is suffering from spinal injury and there is no one to care for him.

M really worried as when will i receive my grant. 

 Pissed off


----------



## ayaan

no visa,same msg at ato site....want to cry..


----------



## ayaan

completed 7 months nd 16 days.....


----------



## SydneySummons

*Visa woes*



rashi25 said:


> No. My husband marked mail yesterday to CO however no such revert. Even he send his medicals along with that as he is suffering from spinal injury and there is no one to care for him.
> 
> M really worried as when will i receive my grant.
> 
> Pissed off



Hey rashi, all of us in the same boat...so many of us are eagerly waiting for the visa...god knows when He'll mercy on all of us..and grant us our visas. Praying for all of you, every time i pray... Hope next week, before these guys go on long weekend, they clear all our visas 

Cheers and good luck to all of u!

S


----------



## SydneySummons

fistu said:


> My partner called AHC, and was told their system was down. They were not able to locate any information.
> Hopefully, Monday comes with Joy...
> Cheers.....


Hi Fistu,

yes, that correct. even i called up and was told the same thing..they were having a system upgrade and thats why both their fones and mail inboxes had a system shutdown.

Hope your wish turns true for all of us, waiting for soo long :clap2:

Cheers,

S


----------



## harbringerofjoy

*TFN query*

Hi guys,

Did anyone notice this strange behavior with the TFN application page...after furnishing all the details,where we get" you don't have a relevant visa ......."since today morning it is taking us on to a page asking for our addresses...is it any upgrade with the TFN application process...or good news for us?....plz guys try this with your details and see whether you are having the same..happening...
thanks..


----------



## lonelyf90

Yes it is d samr for me I think there is system malfunction


----------



## fistu

harbringerofjoy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Did anyone notice this strange behavior with the TFN application page...after furnishing all the details,where we get" you don't have a relevant visa ......."since today morning it is taking us on to a page asking for our addresses...is it any upgrade with the TFN application process...or good news for us?....plz guys try this with your details and see whether you are having the same..happening...
> thanks..


Yes mate, 
I thought same like good luck.
However I entered wrong passport number and tried 
Same MSG appeared, 
Lets it how it goes on Monday.
Everything seem to be overwhelming..
Good luck 
Cheers


----------



## s hi

hi guys, can i get the updated ss.
anymore oct applicants left of this forum.


----------



## Guest

s hi said:


> hi guys, can i get the updated ss.
> anymore oct applicants left of this forum.


Forget about asking an updated SS. There is no one who is updating it. It's been a long time it's updated. There are lot of people who got their visas but not updated in SS. So the vital parameter in this thread is not available to see for forum members. So it's of no use looking at SS.


----------



## s hi

zsubbu said:


> Forget about asking an updated SS. There is no one who is updating it. It's been a long time it's updated. There are lot of people who got their visas but not updated in SS. So the vital parameter in this thread is not available to see for forum members. So it's of no use looking at SS.


Thanx for ur reply zsubbu,just wanted to know any oct applicants left in this forum.


----------



## s hi

jagha86 said:


> Nope.. I already have tfn mate.. But when I check ato is say tht I AM NOT ELIGIBLE TO APPLY TFN. So if my visa is granted then this status will change to AM ELIGIBLE to APPLY TFN.. If it shows UR eligible to apply tfn.. Then u might have got UR visa.. Wht it says for u..?


Hi jagha, i also went there in 457 visa and i had TFN.my co asked to be offshore in feb and i hv been checking the ato site since 7th of msarch,it is showing that im eligible for tfn.i called next trhee times to AHC delhi they r saying visa not yet granted.i thing those who aslready have tfn and already been there,the ato site will not help.if u hv any comment on that pls reply....thanx..


----------



## venkat1987

*Travel visa*

Hi guys,

Just a question about going offshore to get your spouse visa, how does the mail come from co. does it say it is been granted or rejected or it will just say decision has to be taken on your visa??


----------



## aarc_10

venkat1987 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a question about going offshore to get your spouse visa, how does the mail come from co. does it say it is been granted or rejected or it will just say decision has to be taken on your visa??


It will just say that a final decision has to be made on your visa and you need to be offshore. This e-mail from your co will not state if your visa is granted or rejected.


----------



## SydneySummons

s hi said:


> Hi jagha, i also went there in 457 visa and i had TFN.my co asked to be offshore in feb and i hv been checking the ato site since 7th of msarch,it is showing that im eligible for tfn.i called next trhee times to AHC delhi they r saying visa not yet granted.i thing those who aslready have tfn and already been there,the ato site will not help.if u hv any comment on that pls reply....thanx..


Hi s hi, i had replied to u on dis before. U r right the ATO site doesn't work for us, since we already had TFN before. Our only way of findn out abt the visa grant is by calling the AHC or the grant mail.

hope this helps.

Cheers,

S


----------



## ayaan

All the best guys, new week begun with hopes.....


----------



## deepakabc

It has been 3 months since my wife had her medical. whenever I email to CO she said we are waiting for medical clearance. is that normal ? Is there any way i can fast this process ?


----------



## rachamallu

*Oct Visa Application - 309*



s hi said:


> hi guys, can i get the updated ss.
> anymore oct applicants left of this forum.


Hi, 

I have applied for the Subclass 309 visa on Oct 3, 2013. I received acknowledgement on the submitted docs on March 11, 2013. I guess that this is the Email that indicates the application is forwarded to SCO. 

Would the SCO contact me over the phone for any information...


Cheers,
Shilpa


----------



## SydneySummons

hi people, did anybody hear anything from the AHC...I called them up..and still no luck 

When will God have mercy on us...... I was hoping so badly..that they would clear all July/Aug applicants before they go on their Easter break.

s


----------



## srvj

hello


----------



## rashi25

Again recalling my poem...


Visa visa where are you

Deeply inside waiting for you

Give me a clue

You are in which que

Other applicants are getting visa

Why my file is due?

When will i flew?

Eagerly waiting for you


----------



## RajShresthaSinha

Visa got granted but still have not received it via mail. Do you guys know how long does it take? cheers Raj


----------



## RajShresthaSinha

rashi25 said:


> Again recalling my poem...
> 
> 
> Visa visa where are you
> 
> Deeply inside waiting for you
> 
> Give me a clue
> 
> You are in which que
> 
> Other applicants are getting visa
> 
> Why my file is due?
> 
> When will i flew?
> 
> Eagerly waiting for you


lol..very cute poem..I have a feeling that u gonna get ur visa by next week ..cheer up


----------



## rashi25

RajShresthaSinha said:


> lol..very cute poem..I have a feeling that u gonna get ur visa by next week ..cheer up


Every week i do expect grant unfortunately no luck


----------



## Spousevisa

While traveling on a tourist visa.. do the immigration people in australia ask us about the spouse visa or how is it usually?


----------



## s hi

no grants till now???


----------



## SydneySummons

*Visa Grant!*

Hello Everybody,

Some good news finally!!! Have got my visa lane:

yayyy!!! Can't believe it still!!

Wish All of you all the best..you will soon get your visas too!!!

Cheers,

S


----------



## Ravi_12

SydneySummons said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Some good news finally!!! Have got my visa lane:
> 
> yayyy!!! Can't believe it still!!
> 
> Wish All of you all the best..you will soon get your visas too!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> S


Congratulations............


----------



## fistu

SydneySummons said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Some good news finally!!! Have got my visa lane:
> 
> yayyy!!! Can't believe it still!!
> 
> Wish All of you all the best..you will soon get your visas too!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> S


Congratulation Mate, 
You deserved it..
You brought a hope back 
cheers,


----------



## zsubbu

SydneySummons said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Some good news finally!!! Have got my visa lane:
> 
> yayyy!!! Can't believe it still!!
> 
> Wish All of you all the best..you will soon get your visas too!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> S


I told you already....anyways congratulations....


----------



## ayaan

SydneySummons said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Some good news finally!!! Have got my visa lane:
> 
> yayyy!!! Can't believe it still!!
> 
> Wish All of you all the best..you will soon get your visas too!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> S


congrates dear ,really happy for u:clap2::clap
rashi now its ur turn,be readygood luck


----------



## zsubbu

ayaan said:


> congrates dear ,really happy for u:clap2::clap
> rashi now its ur turn,be readygood luck


ayaan, I lost ur PM to me, can you please send it to me again.


----------



## zsubbu

SydneySummons said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Some good news finally!!! Have got my visa lane:
> 
> yayyy!!! Can't believe it still!!
> 
> Wish All of you all the best..you will soon get your visas too!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> S


this forum was dead from last 3-4 days, with ur message it got cheered up again... good going members.... So did u got a grant letter, coz u said ATO site is not helpful for u as u already have TFN. please share ur SCO...
Congratulations again.


----------



## zsubbu

s hi said:


> Thanx for ur reply zsubbu,just wanted to know any oct applicants left in this forum.


all the october applicants stated in the Spread Sheet are cleared except zsubbu. coz they all replied in this thread about their grants. but the SS is not updated. i am trying to give u a link to spread sheet, but having an error. will send it to u soon, but its not an updated one though...!!!


----------



## zsubbu

rashi, whats happenning from ur side.....


----------



## s hi

SydneySummons said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Some good news finally!!! Have got my visa lane:
> 
> yayyy!!! Can't believe it still!!
> 
> Wish All of you all the best..you will soon get your visas too!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> S


CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSS:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:.....
IM SO HAPPY FOR U......


----------



## s hi

Rashi,did u call AHC?? whats ur status now?did u check the ATO site?really worried yaar....


----------



## SydneySummons

zsubbu said:


> this forum was dead from last 3-4 days, with ur message it got cheered up again... good going members.... So did u got a grant letter, coz u said ATO site is not helpful for u as u already have TFN. please share ur SCO...
> Congratulations again.


Thank u soo much everybody for your wishes.

I got a mail from my SCo today morning about the visa grant. SCO code: 103.

Wish all of you waiting, since much before me..also with lot of luck..You will get yours soon too.

Cheers,
S


----------



## zion180

SydneySummons said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Some good news finally!!! Have got my visa lane:
> 
> yayyy!!! Can't believe it still!!
> 
> Wish All of you all the best..you will soon get your visas too!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> S


Congrats mate so happy for u


----------



## aarc_10

SydneySummons said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Some good news finally!!! Have got my visa lane:
> 
> yayyy!!! Can't believe it still!!
> 
> Wish All of you all the best..you will soon get your visas too!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> S


Congrats... Finally you got a good news before the Easter break...


----------



## ayaan

hi Aps1777 wat abt ur visa status acc to SS u completed 97 days,plz reply


----------



## zion180

Am wondering guys what's happening with mass21 if she okay or she decide to leave the forum ??????


----------



## ayaan

hi zion,mass21 got her visitor visa on 6 march dis month i think she is in australia now ,so dats whydid not operating the forum


----------



## zsubbu

ayaan said:


> hi Aps1777 wat abt ur visa status acc to SS u completed 97 days,plz reply


Aps1777 should have got visa by this time. Many of the forum members are not so active. I donno y.


----------



## zsubbu

ayaan said:


> hi Aps1777 wat abt ur visa status acc to SS u completed 97 days,plz reply


Ayaan did u got my PM????


----------



## zsubbu

ayaan said:


> hi zion,mass21 got her visitor visa on 6 march dis month i think she is in australia now ,so dats whydid not operating the forum


Ya that's right. I remember mass21 saying that, she got a visiting visa. She might be in oz now and dats y not operating the forum. Can someone update the SS. Zion u said that u did done updates and couldn't upload it. I think not everyone can edit the SS may be, we need that authorization. PM mass21 and see...!!!


----------



## anika03

I'm a October applicant. ....are they taking October applications now???


----------



## zsubbu

anika03 said:


> I'm a October applicant. ....are they taking October applications now???


Hi anika03 welcome to forum, October applicants started getting visas already. There are some October applicants in our forum who already got their visas. If you don't mind, can u pls share your details like, date if lodge, case officer allocation date, docs submitted, SCO allocation date. It might be Helpful to other members.Thank you.


----------



## zsubbu

zion180 said:


> Am wondering guys what's happening with mass21 if she okay or she decide to leave the forum ??????


Not sure Zion, I sent a PM to her but no reply.


----------



## anika03

dol-18 october 2012
co-20 dec2012
sco-1 march 2013
I got my medical done in australia...was on a tourist visa..went there in November and came bck on 1st march.


----------



## anika03

zsubbu said:


> Hi anika03 welcome to forum, October applicants started getting visas already. There are some October applicants in our forum who already got their visas. If you don't mind, can u pls share your details like, date if lodge, case officer allocation date, docs submitted, SCO allocation date. It might be Helpful to other members.Thank you.


and can you please share the details of the October apicants who have got there visas. thnx


----------



## zsubbu

anika03 said:


> dol-18 october 2012
> co-20 dec2012
> sco-1 march 2013
> I got my medical done in australia...was on a tourist visa..went there in November and came bck on 1st march.


Thank u, according to the assumptions and expectations that we forecasted from the SS, ppl get visas 3 months from the date it has been forwarded to SCO. U can expect it by 18th may to 31st may. In saying that its not guaranteed, coz we donno how AHC works. So it's just an idea. Many of our members got it around 7 months period from DOL or 90 days from SCO. Which ever comes first. Hope this helps.


----------



## zsubbu

anika03 said:


> and can you please share the details of the October apicants who have got there visas. thnx


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...R6Z2NGZXVjWHRGRXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=9

Follow this link for SS. It's not updated but u can have a look and find October applicants in that.


----------



## missushona

*hi*



zsubbu said:


> Thank u, according to the assumptions and expectations that we forecasted from the SS, ppl get visas 3 months from the date it has been forwarded to SCO. U can expect it by 18th may to 31st may. In saying that its not guaranteed, coz we donno how AHC works. So it's just an idea. Many of our members got it around 7 months period from DOL or 90 days from SCO. Which ever comes first. Hope this helps.


I have the same situation as urs, but my wife is flying back on 14 april
how did you know the SCO as assigned , did u call Delhi high comm and find out or VFS status updated and also please tell me should my wife call delhi as soon as she lands in india, I also got her medicals done in feb and posted to delhi.


----------



## missushona

*hi*



anika03 said:


> and can you please share the details of the October apicants who have got there visas. thnx


I have the same situation as urs, but my wife is flying back on 14 april
how did you know the SCO as assigned , did u call Delhi high comm and find out or VFS status updated and also please tell me should my wife call delhi as soon as she lands in india, I also got her medicals done in feb and posted to delhi.


----------



## zsubbu

missushona said:


> I have the same situation as urs, but my wife is flying back on 14 april
> how did you know the SCO as assigned , did u call Delhi high comm and find out or VFS status updated and also please tell me should my wife call delhi as soon as she lands in india, I also got her medicals done in feb and posted to delhi.


Once the co gets all the documents they asked for and medicals are cleared, then ur application will be forwarded to SCO. U will receive a email from co about this. Once u receive this email and 90 days from that u may receive grant letter. That's the 90 day theory we been assuming in this forum. It may be wrong as well.


----------



## jags

hi all..APPLIED FOR Partner provisional subclass 309

DOL-23/08/12
CO-25/10-ASKED FOR PCC AND MEDICAL
MEDICAL AND PCC-SUBMITTED SOMEWHERE IN NOVEMBER
GOT MARRIED ON 5/02/13 IN INDIA
INTERVIEWED AND FILE FORWARDED FOR FINAL DECISION-19/03/13
MORE THAN 7 MONTHS ....WAITING.......


----------



## UK19

missushona said:


> I have the same situation as urs, but my wife is flying back on 14 april
> how did you know the SCO as assigned , did u call Delhi high comm and find out or VFS status updated and also please tell me should my wife call delhi as soon as she lands in india, I also got her medicals done in feb and posted to delhi.


i had to call AHS to find out whether mine was with SCO.


----------



## anika03

when they say its in queue for the final decision. ..I guess that means its with the sco...


----------



## s hi

Hi guys,any idea how long time taken to grant visa after being offshore?anybody is there in this forum who hv been offshore more than 2months or like as per co's instruction?coz i hv been here more than one nd half month,dont know how long time taken to grant the decesion?is this also as per 90days theory?......confused...


----------



## ayaan

tomarrow is the big day before holidays[AHC CLOSED FROM 29 MARCH TO 1ST APRIL MOnDAY] lets see who r the lucky applicants got visa s before 4 day frustration{BECOZ ahc closed for 4 days}i dont knw how can i cope with 4 days ,really frustrated days r coming......


----------



## zsubbu

ayaan said:


> tomarrow is the big day before holidays[AHC CLOSED FROM 29 MARCH TO 1ST APRIL MOnDAY] lets see who r the lucky applicants got visa s before 4 day frustration{BECOZ ahc closed for 4 days}i dont knw how can i cope with 4 days ,really frustrated days r coming......


It's ok ayaan, ppl been waiting here from months and months.....
4 days is not a big deal. We got habituated with this waiting.
Can u also pls post the link for SS, if updated.


----------



## Praj1986

Hi everybody I am new to the forum. This is my first post. My application details are as follows.. 
D.o.l. 28/12/2012
Co. 19/02/2012 
Co asked for medical , pcc and forum 80. 
Medicals done on 07/3/2013
Additional docs submitted on 07/03/2013 
My co is Harpreet Kaur . 
Is there anyone with the same co? any details plz


----------



## aarc_10

Hello everyone,

Can someone please update the SS? It will be of great help to all the forum members.


----------



## aarc_10

Hello everyone,

Can someone please update the SS? It will be of great help to all the forum members.


----------



## zsubbu

aarc_10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can someone please update the SS? It will be of great help to all the forum members.


Hi aarc_10, sorry to say this, there is no one in this forum to update the SS. We have no authorization to do so. Persons who can do this are not available now. So I reckon no need to follow the SS as it was outdated already. If in case it gets updated we can have the link for that in coming posts, in saying so.. It's not guaranteed again. Impersonally think as is very important in this forum with out which this forum is not so useful to follow. We been reading the posts about other members just to know about their visa lodge details and visa grants.


----------



## ZKS

Praj1986 said:


> Hi everybody I am new to the forum. This is my first post. My application details are as follows..
> D.o.l. 28/12/2012
> Co. 19/02/2012
> Co asked for medical , pcc and forum 80.
> Medicals done on 07/3/2013
> Additional docs submitted on 07/03/2013
> My co is Harpreet Kaur .
> Is there anyone with the same co? any details plz




Hi

Even i have the same co...Initially when i use to mail her she use to reply to me properly but last two mails she's not giving me proper response...M in Australia currently on tourist visa of 3 months, its already been 5 months i have applied i submitted add requirements in Jan but yet not received any mail that my case has been fwd to SCO i asked her twice but she gave me standard reply of 7 months no idea how r they processing it..Incase u get to know anything fm her pls post it..All the best hope every1 gets thr visa soon...


----------



## aarc_10

zsubbu said:


> Hi aarc_10, sorry to say this, there is no one in this forum to update the SS. We have no authorization to do so. Persons who can do this are not available now. So I reckon no need to follow the SS as it was outdated already. If in case it gets updated we can have the link for that in coming posts, in saying so.. It's not guaranteed again. Impersonally think as is very important in this forum with out which this forum is not so useful to follow. We been reading the posts about other members just to know about their visa lodge details and visa grants.


Hi Zsubbu, Thanks for your reply. But then who has the authority to update the details in the SS?
The whole purpose of this forum is missing. Is it possible to create a different SS with all the updated information?


----------



## zsubbu

aarc_10 said:


> Hi Zsubbu, Thanks for your reply. But then who has the authority to update the details in the SS?
> The whole purpose of this forum is missing. Is it possible to create a different SS with all the updated information?


Yes I know, there is no use of following this thread. The whole purpose of following this thread is gone into the drain with out updated SS, coz its the only one keeps our hopes high. Anyways people are trying to upload the updated SS but they are not getting successful. I donno if we have any other way to do it.


----------



## zion180

zsubbu said:


> Yes I know, there is no use of following this thread. The whole purpose of following this thread is gone into the drain with out updated SS, coz its the only one keeps our hopes high. Anyways people are trying to upload the updated SS but they are not getting successful. I donno if we have any other way to do it.


Hi guys I have tried and I have upload it ib new SS but.who know to work with it


----------



## Praj1986

ZKS said:


> Hi
> 
> Even i have the same co...Initially when i use to mail her she use to reply to me properly but last two mails she's not giving me proper response...M in Australia currently on tourist visa of 3 months, its already been 5 months i have applied i submitted add requirements in Jan but yet not received any mail that my case has been fwd to SCO i asked her twice but she gave me standard reply of 7 months no idea how r they processing it..Incase u get to know anything fm her pls post it..All the best hope every1 gets thr visa soon...


She gave me the same response . Yesterday I called ahc and they said that my application has been forwarded to sco for final decision on 28/03/2013. It good to call ahc not to the co . Call ahc and ask them for application status. Good luck


----------



## Soujanya.chintu

Hi friends ...... I am sowjanya here as I am new to this so kindly help me....
Dol : dec 31
Co: feb 27 .... 
They asked me additional doc . And I hav submitted on march 20...so please help me how to check the status ....


----------



## aarc_10

zion180 said:


> Hi guys I have tried and I have upload it ib new SS but.who know to work with it


Hi Zion, Can you pls share the link of the updated spreadsheet?


----------



## zsubbu

zion180 said:


> Hi guys I have tried and I have upload it ib new SS but.who know to work with it


Please post the link for updated SS


----------



## zsubbu

Soujanya.chintu said:


> Hi friends ...... I am sowjanya here as I am new to this so kindly help me....
> Dol : dec 31
> Co: feb 27 ....
> They asked me additional doc . And I hav submitted on march 20...so please help me how to check the status ....


Hi soujanya, welcome to the thread. First of all, as u submitted all the documents the case office will acknowledge you soon about the documents they received and if everything is ok then ur application will be forwarded to senior case officer. U will be notified with an email about that. Once it is forwarded to SCO it will take 3 months (according to forum members experience) to finalise the application.
Also can you please let us know what documents the case officer asked for and what all you submitted. Thank u.


----------



## Soujanya.chintu

Hi... Co asked me the mutual commitments btwn me and my husband , any joint accounts , participated any social activity ......


----------



## Lonely2

Hii there... i m new to this thread..
Applied 309 visa: 11/09/2012
Case officer appointed : 16 jan 2013
Sent remaining document and completion of primary assessment.Co mailed me on 25 jan that he is forwarding my application to senior member for final decision.. Till now i didnt get any mail or anything from department.. I dont how long it gonna take.. even after complition of primary assessment..Please help..One more thing i wanna tell.... i previously added to my husbands temporary visa(485) as a parter.. i lived there for 7-8 months.. with my husband.. and i came back india to deliver our baby in june 2012.when i was in india my husband applied for pR and he got it i oct2012. I with my baby want to go back but trapped badly in this visa scenario..


----------



## Lonely2

:fingerscrossed:Hii there... i m new to this thread..
Applied 309 visa: 11/09/2012
Case officer appointed : 16 jan 2013
Sent remaining document and completion of primary assessment.Co mailed me on 25 jan that he is forwarding my application to senior member for final decision..*Till now i didnt get any mail or anything from department..*I dont how long it gonna take.. even after complition of primary assessment..Please help..One more thing i wanna tell.... i previously added to my husbands temporary visa(485) as a parter.. i lived there for 7-8 months.. with my husband.. and i came back india to deliver our baby in june 2012.when i was in india my husband applied for*pR*and he got it i oct2012. I with my baby want to go back but trapped badly in this visa scenario..


----------



## zsubbu

Hi Aps1777 what's happenning I but side according to 90 day theory u should have got ur visa 10 days ago. What's happening on your side pls update. Thank u.


----------



## zsubbu

Lonely2 said:


> Hii there... i m new to this thread..
> Applied 309 visa: 11/09/2012
> Case officer appointed : 16 jan 2013
> Sent remaining document and completion of primary assessment.Co mailed me on 25 jan that he is forwarding my application to senior member for final decision..*Till now i didnt get any mail or anything from department..*I dont how long it gonna take.. even after complition of primary assessment..Please help..One more thing i wanna tell.... i previously added to my husbands temporary visa(485) as a parter.. i lived there for 7-8 months.. with my husband.. and i came back india to deliver our baby in june 2012.when i was in india my husband applied for*pR*and he got it i oct2012. I with my baby want to go back but trapped badly in this visa scenario..


When ur husband applied his pr he should have added your name in that as well. If so you should not need any visa to travel to ausciz u get pr along with ur husband.
Since u got a baby now Ur baby needs visa to travel as well for u should have applied for family migration visa at AHC. 
As co says ur file is with SCO on jan 25, according to 90 days theory (what we believe) u should get grant by end of April.
Hope this info helps.


----------



## Lonely2

Thanks for reply
My husband applied pr when i was in india.. and yes he added me and my baby as nonmigrating applicant. Because his co suggest that we( me and mybp baby) only can added as non migrating applicant because we were offshore at that moment.. and my visa( added as a partner in 485) was expired in nov. So i have to apply partner visa .. anyways hope my good time come soon.. 
Thanks


----------



## poonam86

Hi All,

My CO is assigned is asking for few more wedding pics as we had a simple wedding. I send him but seems he is not yet convinced, what shall I do??


----------



## Praj1986

poonam86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO is assigned is asking for few more wedding pics as we had a simple wedding. I send him but seems he is not yet convinced, what shall I do??


Could you plz share your date of lodgement and co assigned date and who is your co ?


----------



## rookie23

*Visa 309 Grant Query*

Gudday ,

Can you help me in letting me know how long it takes to grant the visa 309 i.e decision approval after the assessment is complete ? The assessment was completed by CO around mid march 2013

My app was lodged in Sep first week 2012 and by end of this week it will be 7 months complete. Does it take more than 7 mnths also ?

Request if you can provide your experience thoughts as its been long now for me away from my wife..

Thanks in advance for your help.
Awaiting your response.

Regards
Rookie23


----------



## zsubbu

rookie23 said:


> Gudday ,
> 
> Can you help me in letting me know how long it takes to grant the visa 309 i.e decision approval after the assessment is complete ? The assessment was completed by CO around mid march 2013
> 
> My app was lodged in Sep first week 2012 and by end of this week it will be 7 months complete. Does it take more than 7 mnths also ?
> 
> Request if you can provide your experience thoughts as its been long now for me away from my wife..
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> Awaiting your response.
> 
> Regards
> Rookie23


Welcome to the forum, unfortunately we don't have an updated spread sheet which. Is much more explanatory for the members experience. But we can give u a rough idea of ur application. 
Nobody knows how AHC works, it says 7 months from dol but many people are waiting here for more than 7 months. Also from the day it is forwarded to SCO after completion of assessment it will take 90 days, this is forecasted by our forum members experience. As many of the members got their grant by 90 days after forwarded to SCO. So 7 months time is not so reliable to stand in. There are also ppl who got their visas in 4 months, 5 months, 5.5 months,6 months, 6.5 months and even 8 months. Some ppl still been waiting from ages. So never believe what AHC says. It depends on how they work on ur application. So I would say rely on 90 day theory. If ur very lucky u may get in 8 months. In saying so dont take my words seriously, I am just assuming from our members experience that I've been following from time to time.
Hope this info helps. If u don't mind read through the posts earlier from page 900 to get a rough idea and see the experiences of members that they shared. Also share ur details of dol, co, docs asked, SCO date....!!!


----------



## parth.parmar

Hey there,
So i am new to this forum.
And just like all of you here i am waiting for my wife's 309 visa.
dol-31 dec 2012
co-25 feb 2012 requested medical and Marriage cert (i wonder why they requested evenif i submitted along with all other docs while lodgement)
medicals done on 5 march and documents submitted in vfs
sco-7 march 2013
and i m waiting
so i tried to track alot info from ss and this forum,
it looks like if u rush to get requested docs or medicals done asap then they clear up ur file quick as well (this might only apply to co not the sco)
this easter week was long as with the system shutdown and the ato website's malfunctioning (asking for an extra address page)
hope they start clearing files now as they had the long holiday and if they hv to clear files in certain time frame then they will make decisions quick.
hoping for the short delay for the pending decisions by sco (they really need to appoint more people to clear this massive rush on 309)
ps this 309 processing times are 6-8 months on immi.gov.au
fingers crossed for the people waiting like me


----------



## poonam86

Praj1986 said:


> Could you plz share your date of lodgement and co assigned date and who is your co ?


Date of lodgement: 16th Jan 2013
CO assigned date: 5th March 2013
CO: Yashpal Singh


----------



## fistu

Hi Rashi, 
Are u still waiting or got it granted. 
Hope this long wait turns out to be fruitful.
Cheers,,


----------



## zsubbu

wait for tomorrow guys, AHC is back to work on tuesday, hopefully we have lots of grants...


----------



## Lonely2

Dying to hear some good news.


----------



## candy13

Hi friends, update from me I found out tht my husband visa sent for final decision on 22nd feb, for ref dol: 05/12/12, addnl doc req: 7/02/13, sent Pcc/medicals on 18th feb 2013, I wasn't had any update since then, called Ahc on Tuesday to find out status, the operator told me its been qued for final decision on 22/02/13, dear friends pls provide me some insight when can we expect visa.


----------



## zion180

Wish you all the best for tomorrow guys,after long holiday


----------



## tara.jatt

Hi Guys, 

Have anyone applied for 309/100 from Australian Embassy in Washington DC ? If yes then can you please share timeline? Usually for Americans, its about 3-4 months. and from here what i can see is that New Delhi have 8-10 months of processing time. I am interested in knowing about anyone who is Indian and applied from USA or any other "low risk" country. 

Thanks.


----------



## kumarvi

*475 Spouse Visa*

Hello friend,

I have applied for spouse visa.

D.O.L - 05/03/2012
C.O. - April 2012
Medicals and pcc - April 2012

Still waiting for Visa. Not yet received any information. Please let me know if u get your spouse visa. 

Thank you.


----------



## zion180

kumarvi said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> I have applied for spouse visa.
> 
> D.O.L - 05/03/2012
> C.O. - April 2012
> Medicals and pcc - April 2012
> 
> Still waiting for Visa. Not yet received any information. Please let me know if u get your spouse visa.
> 
> Thank you.


Oh that is long wait. have you emailed you're case officer asking why its delay.


----------



## Lonely2

Hii guys...
One more thing i would like to ask.. that i previously added to my husband's temporary visa as a parter.. does it can affect my current visa in a positive way???


----------



## aarc_10

Hello everyone, 

Can anyone help me with the AHC Delhi Visa office number where I can speak to the operator and check the status of my application because when I call on the number mentioned on their website its just an IVR


----------



## Praj1986

aarc_10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone help me with the AHC Delhi Visa office number where I can speak to the operator and check the status of my application because when I call on the number mentioned on their website its just an IVR


Call on +91 11-41221000 and then press 1 and then 2 without listening to computer recorded message this will forward your call to the operator but you might need to wait upto 30 mins or more on hold to talk to the operator . I waited around 15 mins . Good luck


----------



## s00071609

*Partner visa/tourist visa*

MY wife applied for a partner visa 309 recently. But it takes too long. So, thinking of applying for a tourist visa so that wife can come to aus while visa is processed at New Delhi. 
Does anyone know how often they approve tourist visa in such circumstances?

How long is the visa normally granted for?

Is there always a No further stay condition? Is it also for every partner visa applicant?

There isnt much info on these issues of applying a tourist visa. 3 months visa is too short coz I would prefer going to New Zealand than back home. Please share if anybody has any experience regarding this.


----------



## fistu

s00071609 said:


> MY wife applied for a partner visa 309 recently. But it takes too long. So, thinking of applying for a tourist visa so that wife can come to aus while visa is processed at New Delhi.
> Does anyone know how often they approve tourist visa in such circumstances?
> 
> How long is the visa normally granted for?
> 
> Is there always a No further stay condition? Is it also for every partner visa applicant?
> 
> There isnt much info on these issues of applying a tourist visa. 3 months visa is too short coz I would prefer going to New Zealand than back home. Please share if anybody has any experience regarding this.


It looks like, your user Id looks like you are a Uni student, is that right ? 
Yes you can have visa granted for 3/6 months depending on your case. 
It would not be worthwhile to go to news land as they take longer to approve once you are offshore.
Cheers,


----------



## s00071609

fistu said:


> It looks like, your user Id looks like you are a Uni student, is that right ?
> Yes you can have visa granted for 3/6 months depending on your case.
> It would not be worthwhile to go to news land as they take longer to approve once you are offshore.
> Cheers,


I am not a student. But that was my number when i was a student few years back. I applied for a 309 visa for my wife. I am not saying i m going to Newzealand now. But in case if I apply a tourist visa and then if granted, immi will ask to leave aus before partner visa can be granted.
Do they reject too many tourist visa in such case?
Do they always put No further stay condn?


----------



## fistu

s00071609 said:


> I am not a student. But that was my number when i was a student few years back. I applied for a 309 visa for my wife. I am not saying i m going to Newzealand now. But in case if I apply a tourist visa and then if granted, immi will ask to leave aus before partner visa can be granted.
> Do they reject too many tourist visa in such case?
> Do they always put No further stay condn?


Apparently, they would have no further stay condition in most cases,
I have got a understanding that they take 3-4 weeks to grant visa once they ask you to be offshore. To me, no further stay is not a big issue because we have to leave Australia for 309 regardless of our condition, what is your DOL? If you are very far from visa grant, it may be worthwhile applying for TV,
Hope that helps,
Cheers,


----------



## ayaan

hi rashi,aps1777 where r you guys...any news about visa..plz plz update u have got visa ...thanks


----------



## piyu

hii guys,i m new for this forum,i have applied for spouse visa 309 with medical and pcc on 12/10/2012.and my co assigned on 3 jan 2013 and 11 jan 2013 my application forwarded to sco.before i have applyed for temporary visa but tht time my husband got pr...and i have to withdraw my application..pls anyone help me..how long time will be taken?i am so worried..


----------



## rashi25

ayaan said:


> hi rashi,aps1777 where r you guys...any news about visa..plz plz update u have got visa ...thanks


Hey ayaan,

Not yet any news. M really really frustrated & due to this frustration don't feel like post. However, on regular basis reading this forum.

Hope u understand !!

All d best guys !!


----------



## zsubbu

did abhi_n got his visa already????


----------



## nkdangar

*PCC and Medicals inquiry*

Hi guys, I applied for my wife's 309/100 and Tourist visa together on 19th Feb 2013 and got the tourist visa granted on 25th Feb 2013. Now my wife is here in Australia and I expect the CO to be assigned in a few weeks when my wife will be still here in aus. When the case officer will ask for the PCC and Medicals, are we able to do it in Aus or do we have to go back to India?


----------



## srvj

zsubbu said:


> Yes I know, there is no use of following this thread. The whole purpose of following this thread is gone into the drain with out updated SS, coz its the only one keeps our hopes high. Anyways people are trying to upload the updated SS but they are not getting successful. I donno if we have any other way to do it.


HI All,

I made a new copy of (SS) spreadsheet. and updated few new users as well.



I will try to update as much as possible. if any one interested to update i can give them access.


----------



## srvj

Hi All,

I have created a new SS, I can update it.

i will post link soon


----------



## srvj

HI,

Its not allowing me to post URL as I am Newbie,

I will post more replies and try to post link again


----------



## srvj

Here is the link to new ss:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9

Let me know if you have any issue or need to update anything.


----------



## missushona

nkdangar said:


> Hi guys, I applied for my wife's 309/100 and Tourist visa together on 19th Feb 2013 and got the tourist visa granted on 25th Feb 2013. Now my wife is here in Australia and I expect the CO to be assigned in a few weeks when my wife will be still here in aus. When the case officer will ask for the PCC and Medicals, are we able to do it in Aus or do we have to go back to India?


PCC should be applied in India only because she is still a Indian resident, Medicals can be done in Australia ($350) or you do it in India once you receive the HAP id. Regarding case office assigning better to call Delhi AHC


----------



## nkdangar

srvj said:


> Here is the link to new ss:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9
> 
> Let me know if you have any issue or need to update anything.


Hi srvj,

Please update my details.

DOL : 19/02/13
Place : AMD
Tourist visa applied : 19/02/13
TV granted : 25/02/13


----------



## nkdangar

missushona said:


> PCC should be applied in India only because she is still a Indian resident, Medicals can be done in Australia ($350) or you do it in India once you receive the HAP id. Regarding case office assigning better to call Delhi AHC


hi missushona,

my wife is here in aus for 3 months and the CO could be allocated in a couple of weeks. we can only submit the pcc when we go back to india after 3 months. I think that will delay our application, wouldn't it?


----------



## Ravi_12

srvj said:


> Here is the link to new ss:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9
> 
> Let me know if you have any issue or need to update anything.


Thanks srvj...


----------



## zsubbu

srvj said:


> HI All,
> 
> I made a new copy of (SS) spreadsheet. and updated few new users as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to update as much as possible. if any one interested to update i can give them access.


this SS is not updated, ppl up to 10/10/12 are granted visas already, please take some time to read posts from last 50 pages atleast to grab the details of people to update the ss. also change the colour of rows to blue for the users who got their visas. Ex; BJM, SydSum, shanker, Rajshressinh..etc etc already got visas.Please update accordingly.


----------



## missushona

nkdangar said:


> hi missushona,
> 
> my wife is here in aus for 3 months and the CO could be allocated in a couple of weeks. we can only submit the pcc when we go back to india after 3 months. I think that will delay our application, wouldn't it?


My wife is here on a tourist visa too for 3 months, but got PCC ready before landing to Sydney. It will be a delay, but I would recommend your wife to call AHC and query the same..

Good Luck Mate


----------



## nkdangar

Did you get the co allocated before your wife left india? We couldn't get the pcc because passport office said that they need the letter demanding the pcc from co.


----------



## missushona

nkdangar said:


> Did you get the co allocated before your wife left india? We couldn't get the pcc because passport office said that they need the letter demanding the pcc from co.


yes co got allocated before my wife came here. you should tell passport office that u need pcc for australian visa thats it.. dont tell spouse visa and all, your wife should have just told Australian Tourist Visa requirement thats all. but now lets talk about future. I can suggest you with something.. Just wait till your case office is allocated and ask for required documents. If the case office is allocated next week then better to prepone ticket or if the case office is allocated next month then better to wait for 2 more weeks and then go just before tourist visa get expired, I think you have to submit the required docs before 30 days I think. Call AHC Delhi and first find out if the Case office will be allocated while your wife is in tourist visa and if yes find out if you can get extra time to sumbit those docs.


----------



## nkdangar

missushona said:


> yes co got allocated before my wife came here. You should tell passport office that u need pcc for australian visa thats it.. Dont tell spouse visa and all, your wife should have just told australian tourist visa requirement thats all. But now lets talk about future. I can suggest you with something.. Just wait till your case office is allocated and ask for required documents. If the case office is allocated next week then better to prepone ticket or if the case office is allocated next month then better to wait for 2 more weeks and then go just before tourist visa get expired, i think you have to submit the required docs before 30 days i think. Call ahc delhi and first find out if the case office will be allocated while your wife is in tourist visa and if yes find out if you can get extra time to sumbit those docs.


yes mate its been 6 weeks and the co should be allocated in about 8-10 weeks i think. My wife is flying back on 17 june. If the co is allocated in about 3-4 weeks then i wouldn't have to prepone the ticket as i will have another 30 days after that to submit the pcc.


----------



## aarc_10

rashi25 said:


> Hey ayaan,
> 
> Not yet any news. M really really frustrated & due to this frustration don't feel like post. However, on regular basis reading this forum.
> 
> Hope u understand !!
> 
> All d best guys !!


Hey Rashi,

All the Best to you too


----------



## aarc_10

srvj said:


> HI All,
> 
> I made a new copy of (SS) spreadsheet. and updated few new users as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to update as much as possible. if any one interested to update i can give them access.


Hi srvj,

Thanks for the new SS. However, few members are not added in the SS. I believe you have not checked the earlier posts. The below mentioned are few names which needs to be added in the SS: anika03, jags, poonam86, piyu and aarac_10 thats me 

my dol:19/12/2012, CO assign:12/02/2013 additional documents requested: PCC, medicals, marriage certificate & wedding photos, docu submitted: 12/03/2013. Got a mail from CO on 15/03 that the primary assessment is done and is queued for decision. 

Also if you need any help to update the SS let me know. Thanks.


----------



## aarc_10

nkdangar said:


> yes mate its been 6 weeks and the co should be allocated in about 8-10 weeks i think. My wife is flying back on 17 june. If the co is allocated in about 3-4 weeks then i wouldn't have to prepone the ticket as i will have another 30 days after that to submit the pcc.


Hi,

You can do the medicals in Australia but you need to apply for PCC from India. The passport office will not ask for the letter from CO because you just need to say that you want to visit Aus and as per the visa requirements you need PCC. Once the CO is assigned he will ask for the additional documents and you will be given a time period of 25-30 days to submit the documents. However, if you have valid reasons of not submitting your documents in the given time frame you can ask for extension of few days but again it depends from case to case if the CO gives you the required extension. 

Also remember the more you delay to submit your documents the process will not go ahead and this will only delay your application. Hope this helps.


----------



## ayaan

rashi25 said:


> Hey ayaan,
> 
> Not yet any news. M really really frustrated & due to this frustration don't feel like post. However, on regular basis reading this forum.
> 
> Hope u understand !!
> 
> All d best guys !!


i can understand rashi,same with me..am also complete my 8 months dis friday..its very very frustrated ....i called ahc yesterday and listen same 12 month mantra etc etc.....rashi i think u will get visa by next awwk becoz acc to 90 days theory u completed 76,78 days soo in next 10,15 days you will hear good news ...


----------



## ayaan

srvj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have created a new SS, I can update it.
> 
> i will post link soon


do upload soon..thnx


----------



## ayaan

srvj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have created a new SS, I can update it.
> 
> i will post link soon


i just checked SS,srvj can u do 1 more thing in ss...the applicants like 309/100,sachin,sydney su..,BJM,all who already got their visa s give them blue mark as in earlier visa grant applicants,thanx


----------



## aki007

*spouse visa sub class 309*

hi guys..

i have applied for spouse visa from chandigarh for australia on dec 6,2012..everything went really well till march as i received call from CO on 4th feb. and i was done wid my medicals and PCC by 16 feb. i receives an acknowledgement email from emabassy stating they have receives all the documents required and is now sending them in concerned area for further action on 18 feb. 2013.. from then i have been waiting onli...can anybody tell me pleasa how long will it take for visa to cum..my husband is an australian citizen...

please help :---(


----------



## ayaan

if ahc granted visa s acc 90 days theory then the applicants aps1777,soumya1712,neerusiri,rashi,lonely90,fistu all these will get visas in coming weeks..lets see wat happened


----------



## ayaan

if ahc granted visa s acc 90 days theory then the applicants aps1777,soumya1712,neerusiri,rashi,lonely90,fistu all these will get visas in coming weeks..lets see wat happenes


----------



## lonelyf90

i just wish dathappens n i get d visa within a week! or two is aso fyn!


----------



## s00071609

*Tourist visa/309 visa*



nkdangar said:


> Hi guys, I applied for my wife's 309/100 and Tourist visa together on 19th Feb 2013 and got the tourist visa granted on 25th Feb 2013. Now my wife is here in Australia and I expect the CO to be assigned in a few weeks when my wife will be still here in aus. When the case officer will ask for the PCC and Medicals, are we able to do it in Aus or do we have to go back to India?


I just applied 309 3 wks ago. Can u tell ur tourist visa is 3 or 6 months? Does it have no further stay condition attached? And how much balance we need to show?


----------



## maddy67135

s00071609 said:


> I just applied 309 3 wks ago. Can u tell ur tourist visa is 3 or 6 months? Does it have no further stay condition attached? And how much balance we need to show?



Even i am in the same boat. Please let me know


----------



## zsubbu

ayaan said:


> if ahc granted visa s acc 90 days theory then the applicants aps1777,soumya1712,neerusiri,rashi,lonely90,fistu all these will get visas in coming weeks..lets see wat happenes


hopefully, fingers crossed. havent heard any good news from a long time..... also where is Aps1777, no news from Aps1777 already crossed 100 days....


----------



## s hi

zsubbu said:


> hopefully, fingers crossed. havent heard any good news from a long time..... also where is Aps1777, no news from Aps1777 already crossed 100 days....


I think those who got their visas they never turned back or reply properly,im not saying all but few of them.Atleast they should understand that their timeframe sharing is so important for us,only this forum stay us away from this frustration.....
aps1777,soumya1712,neerusiri,rashi,lonely90,fistu,sachin 242,rajshreerj,harbringerofjoy .....what abt all of them?


----------



## ayaan

zsubbu said:


> hopefully, fingers crossed. havent heard any good news from a long time..... also where is Aps1777, no news from Aps1777 already crossed 100 days....


i think he or she may be got visa...


----------



## ayaan

am talking about aps1777,


----------



## s hi

ayaan said:


> am talking about aps1777,


now what abt others??? lets see 2mrw and day after.hope some good news come......


----------



## harbringerofjoy

s hi said:


> I think those who got their visas they never turned back or reply properly,im not saying all but few of them.Atleast they should understand that their timeframe sharing is so important for us,only this forum stay us away from this frustration.....
> aps1777,soumya1712,neerusiri,rashi,lonely90,fistu,sachin 242,rajshreerj,harbringerofjoy .....what abt all of them?


 DOL-21/08/2012
Co assigned-20/10/2012
further documentation received by AHC on 4th of jan
SCO-11/01/2013
SCO called and advised about the visa decision on 28/03/2013
TFN update and grant letter received on 2nd of april.


----------



## rashi25

harbringerofjoy said:


> DOL-21/08/2012
> Co assigned-20/10/2012
> further documentation received by AHC on 4th of jan
> SCO-11/01/2013
> SCO called and advised about the visa decision on 28/03/2013
> TFN update and grant letter received on 2nd of april.


Congrats buddy !!


----------



## rashi25

s hi said:


> I think those who got their visas they never turned back or reply properly,im not saying all but few of them.Atleast they should understand that their timeframe sharing is so important for us,only this forum stay us away from this frustration.....
> aps1777,soumya1712,neerusiri,rashi,lonely90,fistu,sachin 242,rajshreerj,harbringerofjoy .....what abt all of them?


Hey shi,

Only wait is there for us ...

No news yet !!


----------



## rashi25

zsubbu said:


> hopefully, fingers crossed. havent heard any good news from a long time..... also where is Aps1777, no news from Aps1777 already crossed 100 days....


Even m worried about Aps1777 as no news from his/her side.

If Aps1777 got visa which is really good & if not its already 100 days crossed since SCO sat on the case which is actually a matter of concern.

Aps1777 if u reading this forum, please do reply ur current status.


----------



## nkdangar

s00071609 said:


> I just applied 309 3 wks ago. Can u tell ur tourist visa is 3 or 6 months? Does it have no further stay condition attached? And how much balance we need to show?


I applied for 309 or TV together, got the 3 months TV as the case officer called me and said that the 6 months visa will delay the processing for 309. It comes with no further stay condition. I attached my bank statements from aus. No particular need in regards to balance.


----------



## nkdangar

aarc_10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can do the medicals in Australia but you need to apply for PCC from India. The passport office will not ask for the letter from CO because you just need to say that you want to visit Aus and as per the visa requirements you need PCC. Once the CO is assigned he will ask for the additional documents and you will be given a time period of 25-30 days to submit the documents. However, if you have valid reasons of not submitting your documents in the given time frame you can ask for extension of few days but again it depends from case to case if the CO gives you the required extension.
> 
> Also remember the more you delay to submit your documents the process will not go ahead and this will only delay your application. Hope this helps.


Hi mate, 

I did try to visit the passport office and said that i need the pcc and showed him the checklist for 309 which asks for pcc to apply the visa. But they need the letter from case officer before they can issue the pcc. They wan't issue the pcc without the letter. The passport officer was a bit rude. My wife will fly back earlier if needed so we can get and submit the pcc quickly.


----------



## missushona

nkdangar said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I did try to visit the passport office and said that i need the pcc and showed him the checklist for 309 which asks for pcc to apply the visa. But they need the letter from case officer before they can issue the pcc. They wan't issue the pcc without the letter. The passport officer was a bit rude. My wife will fly back earlier if needed so we can get and submit the pcc quickly.


Try different passport office or different officer when your wife fly's back, which state is it?


----------



## nkdangar

missushona said:


> Try different passport office or different officer when your wife fly's back, which state is it?


We met the different staff people and also met the APO but they only need the demand letter from case officer. My local passport office is Rajkot, Gujarat. I tried another city office but was advised that we only have to go to the city which is in the address on your passport.


----------



## fistu

rashi25 said:


> Hey shi,
> 
> Only wait is there for us ...
> 
> No news yet !!


I am here as well,,,


----------



## srvj

Hi Nkdangar ,

I have updated your details


----------



## srvj

Zsubbu,

actually I havent gone through previous pages. I just updated few new users. It looks like you are much familiar with users and ss doc. 

If you would like to give your gmail ID, i can add you to edit and update SS file.


----------



## srvj

Hi aarc_10,

I have updated u r details. you are right i havent checked previous posts, this is first time joining in forum, 
it would be helpful for us, if we have more than one user updating ss,
if you are interested give me u r gmail id, i can add you to file permissions so that u can update.

thank you.


----------



## srvj

Hi nkdangar,

I believe that you can apply PCC from Australia. unless it is explicit condition from ACH (but i dont think it is)) 

I got my PCC from sydney when i got my PR and citizenship.


----------



## nkdangar

srvj said:


> Hi nkdangar,
> 
> I believe that you can apply PCC from Australia. unless it is explicit condition from ACH (but i dont think it is))
> 
> I got my PCC from sydney when i got my PR and citizenship.


hi srvj,

Actually my wife has applied for 309/100 visa from india so she will need the indian pcc from there I think. I was advised that it has to be done from the local passport office depending on the address on the passport.


----------



## srvj

Hi nkdangar,

yes u r right, she need pcc from india, but we can apply pcc from indian embassy in sydney, they will do verification in india according to add provided in form. I think that would work, or u can ask your CO to confirmation.


----------



## nkdangar

srvj said:


> Hi nkdangar,
> 
> yes u r right, she need pcc from india, but we can apply pcc from indian embassy in sydney, they will do verification in india according to add provided in form. I think that would work, or u can ask your CO to confirmation.


yes srvj,

I am waiting for co to be allocated, its already been 6 week so it should be allocated in about next 2-3 weeks now. Better to ask him/her what to do next.


----------



## kjasbir

Hi evryone ,
I got my grant notification on 2 nd april , 
Nly 1 day after i moved out of australia 
I came bk on 1 april .
M soo happy
Hope evry1 get dere visa done 
My dol 27 aug


----------



## s hi

harbringerofjoy said:


> DOL-21/08/2012
> Co assigned-20/10/2012
> further documentation received by AHC on 4th of jan
> SCO-11/01/2013
> SCO called and advised about the visa decision on 28/03/2013
> TFN update and grant letter received on 2nd of april.


Congratulation.........:clap2::clap2::clap2:
Thnx for ur reply....


----------



## s hi

rashi25 said:


> Hey shi,
> 
> Only wait is there for us ...
> 
> No news yet !!



Really....I hope u'll get it in comming week....


----------



## deepakabc

you guys know how long did it take for medical clearance . my wife had her medical on 15 Jan and we still waiting for it ......


----------



## s hi

kjasbir said:


> Hi evryone ,
> I got my grant notification on 2 nd april ,
> Nly 1 day after i moved out of australia
> I came bk on 1 april .
> M soo happy
> Hope evry1 get dere visa done
> My dol 27 aug



Congratulation.....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ayaan

kjasbir said:


> Hi evryone ,
> I got my grant notification on 2 nd april ,
> Nly 1 day after i moved out of australia
> I came bk on 1 april .
> M soo happy
> Hope evry1 get dere visa done
> My dol 27 aug


congrates ...can u plz update when u r file hab been qued for final decision...plz update SCO assigned date


----------



## ayaan

anyone send me the link of new SS..THANX


----------



## aarc_10

ayaan said:


> anyone send me the link of new SS..THANX


Hi ayaan,

here is the link of new SS

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


----------



## s00071609

Could you please update my details:
Date Documents received by AHC: 18/03/2013
Lodged from Nepal- doc directly sent to VFS New delhi


----------



## aarc_10

Hello everyone,

Yeahhh!! I got my tourist visa grant notification an hour back   M so happy..


----------



## Lonely2

Hiii guys...
Dont know how ahc working...applications gone for final decision before jan or dec. Are still wating and some applications after dec and jan are getting their visas.. i mean how its possible if all applications are in the queue for decision.
Please dont take me in otherway.. i m very happy for all my buddies who got their visas...


----------



## catel_w

*/...!!!!*

hey hi everyone,
It has been quite a tough time waiting ever since 26th sept 2012 for the PMV visa grant but yes finally I see the ATO site updated today.

Details of application:
DOL - 26th Sept 2012
Visa type - PMV
Location - Mumbai
CO assigned - 10th Dec 2012
CO Name - Isha B
Call received from CO to inquire as to why an Aussie partner, what about my family, are they ok with it etc etc... - 10th Jan 2013
SCO assigned date: unknown (but was after 10th Jan which happens to be the CO call date & before 18th Jan 2013
SCO name - dont know
TFN updated: today 4th April
Visa grant letter - yet to receive..

Anyways you all take care and hope you all get through this asap...

Rashi: you will get thru soon as well..my prayers are with you and all others who are yet waiting for the grant...


Thanks
Ritesh


----------



## dream_chaser

How can I post my timeline to the spreadsheet?


----------



## termin8r

ayaan said:


> anyone send me the link of new SS..THANX


Hi ayaan

You still waiting for you visa ?


----------



## dream_chaser

Hi,
I'm new to this forum. Can someone please update my details. I'm including my timeline below:

My date of lodgement: 12 october 2012
Case officer assigned: 2nd January 2013
Documents requested: PCC, medicals and statement verifying academic and employment details
Documents received on 17th January 2013

When I contacted my case officer by mail, I was told that my application was undergoing medical clearance as on 6th of March 2013.

Should I be worried that my application hasn't been forwarded to a SCO yet?

How long does it take for medicals processing to be completed at Australia?

Please reply.....


----------



## ayaan

Lonely2 said:


> Hiii guys...
> Dont know how ahc working...applications gone for final decision before jan or dec. Are still wating and some applications after dec and jan are getting their visas.. i mean how its possible if all applications are in the queue for decision.
> Please dont take me in otherway.. i m very happy for all my buddies who got their visas...


am agree with you ...the day after tomorrow, i will complete 8 months for applied..m also very frustrated dis moment cant tell u...even i called ahc again nd operator told me to check my status next months in same days [1st week of may]wanna to cry1 of the applicant rashi[july applicant]still waiting...i dont knw how ahc really working


----------



## ayaan

catel_w said:


> hey hi everyone,
> It has been quite a tough time waiting ever since 26th sept 2012 for the PMV visa grant but yes finally I see the ATO site updated today.
> 
> Details of application:
> DOL - 26th Sept 2012
> Visa type - PMV
> Location - Mumbai
> CO assigned - 10th Dec 2012
> CO Name - Isha B
> Call received from CO to inquire as to why an Aussie partner, what about my family, are they ok with it etc etc... - 10th Jan 2013
> SCO assigned date: unknown (but was after 10th Jan which happens to be the CO call date & before 18th Jan 2013
> SCO name - dont know
> TFN updated: today 4th April
> Visa grant letter - yet to receive..
> 
> Anyways you all take care and hope you all get through this asap...
> 
> Rashi: you will get thru soon as well..my prayers are with you and all others who are yet waiting for the grant...
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Ritesh


congrates.....


----------



## ayaan

termin8r said:


> Hi ayaan
> 
> You still waiting for you visa ?


hi termin8r,yes am still waiting ,u knw am going to complete 8 months in 2 days..am very frustrated dis moment cannt tell you,hw tell hows life treating u in australia?


----------



## rashi25

catel_w said:


> hey hi everyone,
> It has been quite a tough time waiting ever since 26th sept 2012 for the PMV visa grant but yes finally I see the ATO site updated today.
> 
> Details of application:
> DOL - 26th Sept 2012
> Visa type - PMV
> Location - Mumbai
> CO assigned - 10th Dec 2012
> CO Name - Isha B
> Call received from CO to inquire as to why an Aussie partner, what about my family, are they ok with it etc etc... - 10th Jan 2013
> SCO assigned date: unknown (but was after 10th Jan which happens to be the CO call date & before 18th Jan 2013
> SCO name - dont know
> TFN updated: today 4th April
> Visa grant letter - yet to receive..
> 
> Anyways you all take care and hope you all get through this asap...
> 
> Rashi: you will get thru soon as well..my prayers are with you and all others who are yet waiting for the grant...
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Ritesh


Congrats Ritesh 

I feel m d most unlucky one among u all 
Dats d reason its going late...

Believe me at dis moment have no hope bz days, weeks & months are lapsing & m still standing in d same old path with a tag of spouse visa 309

Good luck & God bless to all of you !!


----------



## rashi25

ayaan said:


> am agree with you ...the day after tomorrow, i will complete 8 months for applied..m also very frustrated dis moment cant tell u...even i called ahc again nd operator told me to check my status next months in same days [1st week of may]wanna to cry1 of the applicant rashi[july applicant]still waiting...i dont knw how ahc really working


Ayaan

Cant predict as what is their (AHC) style of working on giving grants !!


----------



## rashi25

kjasbir said:


> Hi evryone ,
> I got my grant notification on 2 nd april ,
> Nly 1 day after i moved out of australia
> I came bk on 1 april .
> M soo happy
> Hope evry1 get dere visa done
> My dol 27 aug


Congratulations kjasbir !!


----------



## rashi25

s hi said:


> Really....I hope u'll get it in comming week....


Thanks buddy !!


----------



## rashi25

deepakabc said:


> you guys know how long did it take for medical clearance . my wife had her medical on 15 Jan and we still waiting for it ......


Hey,

I firmly believe 3 months is the time frame for d medical clearance !!


----------



## catel_w

It isnt so you need not lose hopes, I am very sure grants coming for you and ayaan very soon.
I understand the frustration..have been going thru since quite sometime and now finally relieved. thanks for your wishes and I hope you sail thru this asap.
Be strong, you are almost there 
You takecare...I hope to read grant news from you and ayaan very soon..
God bless..!!!




rashi25 said:


> Congrats Ritesh
> 
> I feel m d most unlucky one among u all
> Dats d reason its going late...
> 
> Believe me at dis moment have no hope bz days, weeks & months are lapsing & m still standing in d same old path with a tag of spouse visa 309
> 
> Good luck & God bless to all of you !!


----------



## srvj

dream_chaser said:


> How can I post my timeline to the spreadsheet?


HI, your details are updated

you can find ss link in previous posts.


----------



## srvj

HI ZSUBBU, AARC_10,

you both have been added to ss file permission to update.

please let meknow if you have any problem in editing ss file.

thank you.


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> am agree with you ...the day after tomorrow, i will complete 8 months for applied..m also very frustrated dis moment cant tell u...even i called ahc again nd operator told me to check my status next months in same days [1st week of may]wanna to cry1 of the applicant rashi[july applicant]still waiting...i dont knw how ahc really working


I know ayaan... dont be sad.. we will get our visa soon hopefully..


----------



## srvj

Lonely2 said:


> I know ayaan... dont be sad.. we will get our visa soon hopefully..


Hi Lonely2

Can you please share when did your file has been moved to SCO


----------



## rashi25

Folks,

Please let me know as TFN link not working prompt coming to enter address details.


----------



## Lonely2

srvj said:


> Hi Lonely2
> 
> Can you please share when did your file has been moved to SCO


Yes. It was on 25 jan 2013.


----------



## s00071609

srvj said:


> Hi Nkdangar ,
> 
> I have updated your details





catel_w said:


> hey hi everyone,
> It has been quite a tough time waiting ever since 26th sept 2012 for the PMV visa grant but yes finally I see the ATO site updated today.
> 
> Details of application:
> DOL - 26th Sept 2012
> Visa type - PMV
> Location - Mumbai
> CO assigned - 10th Dec 2012
> CO Name - Isha B
> Call received from CO to inquire as to why an Aussie partner, what about my family, are they ok with it etc etc... - 10th Jan 2013
> SCO assigned date: unknown (but was after 10th Jan which happens to be the CO call date & before 18th Jan 2013
> SCO name - dont know
> TFN updated: today 4th April
> Visa grant letter - yet to receive..
> 
> Anyways you all take care and hope you all get through this asap...
> 
> Rashi: you will get thru soon as well..my prayers are with you and all others who are yet waiting for the grant...
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Ritesh



Congrats. Could you please explain what it means by ATO site update???


----------



## rashi25

Yippieeee !!

TFN updated


----------



## MsShaikh

Heartiest congratulations rashi....today is ur day...so happy for u.....happy journey...long awaited visa grant....all the best....


----------



## Ravi_12

rashi25 said:


> Yippieeee !!
> 
> TFN updated


Congratulations Rashi....


----------



## ayaan

:clap2::clap2:


rashi25 said:


> Yippieeee !!
> 
> TFN updated


congrates dear.....happy reunion:clap2:


----------



## ayaan

rashi25 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Please let me know as TFN link not working prompt coming to enter address details.


rashi can u tell me when u last time called AHC wat they said to u abt ur status plz tell me...


----------



## reenavicky

hi i'm new here...my name reena 

Details of application:
DOL - 31/08/12
Visa type - partner visa
Location - Mumbai
CO assigned - 7th nov 2012
CO Name - yashpal singh
SCO assigned date: 14th jan 2013 
SCO name - dont know
on 24th march i recieved a mail that my file is sent for final decision ...
called ahc office today 5th april they comfirmed that my visa is finalised and will recieve a grant letter next week
TFN updated: today 5th April

very very happy......


----------



## rashi25

ayaan said:


> rashi can u tell me when u last time called AHC wat they said to u abt ur status plz tell me...


Hey Ayaan,

Thank you !!

I called up AHC two weeks back & they were giving me the same status as file is in que.

M really really happy, today my husband called up & share this good news. 

M so excited 

Now eagerly waiting for grant letter


----------



## reenavicky

very happy for rashi...congrats


----------



## rashi25

MsShaikh said:


> Heartiest congratulations rashi....today is ur day...so happy for u.....happy journey...long awaited visa grant....all the best....


Thankyou MsShaikh


----------



## rashi25

Ravi_12 said:


> Congratulations Rashi....


Thankyou so much Ravi


----------



## rashi25

reenavicky said:


> very happy for rashi...congrats


Thankyou so much


----------



## rashi25

reenavicky said:


> hi i'm new here...my name reena
> 
> Details of application:
> DOL - 31/08/12
> Visa type - partner visa
> Location - Mumbai
> CO assigned - 7th nov 2012
> CO Name - yashpal singh
> SCO assigned date: 14th jan 2013
> SCO name - dont know
> on 24th march i recieved a mail that my file is sent for final decision ...
> called ahc office today 5th april they comfirmed that my visa is finalised and will recieve a grant letter next week
> TFN updated: today 5th April
> 
> very very happy......


Congratulations to you too dear


----------



## fistu

rashi25 said:


> Yippieeee !!
> 
> TFN updated


Oh!! Congratulation, I am so glad to see that..
You deserve big celebration ...


----------



## Rajshreerj

hello everyone !finally i got my visa email today.congrates rashi.

dol-22 aug 2012
sco: 18 th dec
visa was pmv 300
granted: 3 april 
grant mail received 5th april.

u can see our detaiiils in sheet.
i tried putting in ato which says you are eligible for tfn as well.
congrates evweyone who got their visa.this site was very helpful until
mass or someone took the job who scrrew all things.anyway guys n gals keep 
updating and be hopeful its just matter of time.


----------



## rashi25

fistu said:


> Oh!! Congratulation, I am so glad to see that..
> You deserve big celebration ...


Thankyou so much fistu 

Heartly wish that you all should get their grant in coming week 

Fistu, Ayaan, Apps1777 etc. you all are deserving candidates


----------



## rashi25

Rajshreerj said:


> hello everyone !finally i got my visa email today.congrates rashi.
> 
> dol-22 aug 2012
> sco: 18 th dec
> visa was pmv 300
> granted: 3 april
> grant mail received 5th april.
> 
> u can see our detaiiils in sheet.
> i tried putting in ato which says you are eligible for tfn as well.
> congrates evweyone who got their visa.this site was very helpful until
> mass or someone took the job who scrrew all things.anyway guys n gals keep
> updating and be hopeful its just matter of time.


Thankyou dear 

Big congratulations to you too dear


----------



## s hi

rashi25 said:


> Yippieeee !!
> 
> TFN updated


CONGRATULATION Rashi................Im so happy for u...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## s hi

catel_w said:


> hey hi everyone,
> It has been quite a tough time waiting ever since 26th sept 2012 for the PMV visa grant but yes finally I see the ATO site updated today.
> 
> Details of application:
> DOL - 26th Sept 2012
> Visa type - PMV
> Location - Mumbai
> CO assigned - 10th Dec 2012
> CO Name - Isha B
> Call received from CO to inquire as to why an Aussie partner, what about my family, are they ok with it etc etc... - 10th Jan 2013
> SCO assigned date: unknown (but was after 10th Jan which happens to be the CO call date & before 18th Jan 2013
> SCO name - dont know
> TFN updated: today 4th April
> Visa grant letter - yet to receive..
> 
> Anyways you all take care and hope you all get through this asap...
> 
> Rashi: you will get thru soon as well..my prayers are with you and all others who are yet waiting for the grant...
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Ritesh



Congratulation Ritesh.......:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## s hi

kjasbir said:


> Hi evryone ,
> I got my grant notification on 2 nd april ,
> Nly 1 day after i moved out of australia
> I came bk on 1 april .
> M soo happy
> Hope evry1 get dere visa done
> My dol 27 aug


Congratulation buddy.....:clap2::clap2::clap2:
may i know what was ur SCO date?


----------



## s hi

Fistu, Ayaan, Apps1777,Soumya1712,lonelyf90,Neerusiri,Sachin242,abhi_n......guys all the best comming week.....


----------



## 100

Hi Guys,

For referred medicals, does anyone know which month is being processed by Global Health Services in Sydney?

My husband has had his second medicals referred and forwarded to GHS in first week of December. It has been 4 long months but the medical clearance is still pending? 

Have tried contacting them through phone and email several times, but haven't been able to get through.

Is anyone else in the same situation? Can anyone point me in the right direction as to what options do I have (besides waiting of course)

Application lodged in June '12 - almost 10 months ago

Case officer advises to continue to keep waiting until they hear back from GHS


----------



## zsubbu

rashi25 said:


> Yippieeee !!
> 
> TFN updated


congratulations rashi, finally u got it. happyyyy....


----------



## zsubbu

Updated SS (spread sheet)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&usp=sharing


----------



## ayaan

reenavicky said:


> hi i'm new here...my name reena
> 
> Details of application:
> DOL - 31/08/12
> Visa type - partner visa
> Location - Mumbai
> CO assigned - 7th nov 2012
> CO Name - yashpal singh
> SCO assigned date: 14th jan 2013
> SCO name - dont know
> on 24th march i recieved a mail that my file is sent for final decision ...
> called ahc office today 5th april they comfirmed that my visa is finalised and will recieve a grant letter next week
> TFN updated: today 5th April
> 
> very very happy......


congrates dear...am also aug applicant ,applied 6 of aug still waiting..


----------



## ayaan

i am sure next visa grant applicants would b soumya1712,lonely90,neerusiri,aps1777[if she/he have nt get visa yet]fistu in coming weeks....


----------



## Lonely2

rashi25 said:


> Hey Ayaan,
> 
> Thank you !!
> 
> I called up AHC two weeks back & they were giving me the same status as file is in que.
> 
> M really really happy, today my husband called up & share this good news.
> 
> M so excited
> 
> Now eagerly waiting for grant letter


Congrats rashi... :clap2:


----------



## jichupacha

Hi Rashi,
Congrats ...happy reunion.....


----------



## jichupacha

100 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For referred medicals, does anyone know which month is being processed by Global Health Services in Sydney?
> 
> My husband has had his second medicals referred and forwarded to GHS in first week of December. It has been 4 long months but the medical clearance is still pending?
> 
> Have tried contacting them through phone and email several times, but haven't been able to get through.
> 
> Is anyone else in the same situation? Can anyone point me in the right direction as to what options do I have (besides waiting of course)
> 
> Application lodged in June '12 - almost 10 months ago
> 
> Case officer advises to continue to keep waiting until they hear back from GHS


Hi 
Me too same situation ...medical done sec week dec still waiting...


----------



## rashi25

jichupacha said:


> Hi Rashi,
> Congrats ...happy reunion.....


Thanxx Jichupacha..

U deserve d most being such an old applicant, i just pray for u that ur medicals get clear & u get ur grant ...Ameen 

God bless !!


----------



## rashi25

Lonely2 said:


> Congrats rashi... :clap2:


Thanxx Buddy !!


----------



## Rajshreerj

hey fistu ..did u try calling ahc ..i had a big arguement bout it..and my co called my fiancee and told her valid reasonss and some indications.so here we are .my also from nepal on PMV .so just ask them wats happening i know therw is bit injustice and prejudice between visa processing of varied nationalities.but just keep ur chin up and sharpen ur ears as the news might be just round the corner. hope everyone gets their in time.god blesss us all..


----------



## jichupacha

rashi25 said:


> Thank you Rashi 25,
> 
> You are a very big inspiration ..
> 
> Waiting for all the prayers to turn true....
> 
> 
> Congrats..every one who got your grants..
> 
> And best of luck for those yet to receive....


----------



## zsubbu

reenavicky said:


> hi i'm new here...my name reena
> 
> Details of application:
> DOL - 31/08/12
> Visa type - partner visa
> Location - Mumbai
> CO assigned - 7th nov 2012
> CO Name - yashpal singh
> SCO assigned date: 14th jan 2013
> SCO name - dont know
> on 24th march i recieved a mail that my file is sent for final decision ...
> called ahc office today 5th april they comfirmed that my visa is finalised and will recieve a grant letter next week
> TFN updated: today 5th April
> 
> very very happy......


But we already have ur details in SS (reena rinz), I donno how??? Anyways ur timeline is updated in SS. Thank u and congratulations.


----------



## fistu

Rajshreerj said:


> hey fistu ..did u try calling ahc ..i had a big arguement bout it..and my co called my fiancee and told her valid reasonss and some indications.so here we are .my also from nepal on PMV .so just ask them wats happening i know therw is bit injustice and prejudice between visa processing of varied nationalities.but just keep ur chin up and sharpen ur ears as the news might be just round the corner. hope everyone gets their in time.god blesss us all..


Thank you for taking concern Rajshreej, 
I have spoken with them many times, last time I called she said she would discourage me to apply TV and wait 2/3 weeks, now after 7 months, I have worked it our they are going strictly according to SCO date, excluding some exceptions. I am very hopefull for coming weeks. Lets see where it takes. Anyway are u in Sydney ?? 
Thank you again for thinking about me.
Cheers


----------



## fistu

Congratulation, 
Are u sure your SCO was allocated on 18th dec, 
If so you should have been granted while ago.
Anyway you got it that is what matters.
Cheers.

QUOTE=Rajshreerj;1116681]hello everyone !finally i got my visa email today.congrates rashi.

dol-22 aug 2012
sco: 18 th dec
visa was pmv 300
granted: 3 april 
grant mail received 5th april.

u can see our detaiiils in sheet.
i tried putting in ato which says you are eligible for tfn as well.
congrates evweyone who got their visa.this site was very helpful until
mass or someone took the job who scrrew all things.anyway guys n gals keep 
updating and be hopeful its just matter of time.[/QUOTE]


----------



## fistu

Excellent work, whoever has done it.
I assume, you should be one if the modulators.
Cheers, 



zsubbu said:


> Updated SS (spread sheet)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&usp=sharing


----------



## Rajshreerj

hi fistu yes it is true the details i gave u.i m in perth ans visa applicant is my wife.on prospective marriage visa.

i put it again for ya
dol-22/08/2012
co: 14 nov (on spreadsheet is 19nov)
sco : 18 dec
decision made: 3 april 2013
grant email received :5th april.

she is flying next week ..and mour sco sebd an email kn wring email address ..luckuky ine if hem came to my one.otherwise we would be waiting so long thinking whats happening.

anyway fistu have a good day and good luck.


----------



## aki3

Hi everyone,

I have just received an email from my Case officer to get out of Australia after i submitted my PCC and Medicals last week. 

Is it a good idea to go to New Zealand for a week and wait for a decision on my application?

My husband is an Australian citizen and we applied for a partner visa in Dec 2012.

we were not advised if a Senior case officer has been allocated or not?

Please let us know if anyone has been in this situation recently. Any information might help in making travel plans.

Thanks for your help


----------



## aki3

Hi NKdangar,

You can apply for a PCC from the Indian embassy in australia. dont need to go to India just for this, it is faster and less complicated getting it here in Aus.

I got a PCC done in India and it was not accepted because it was not from the regional passport office.

Hope this helps


----------



## Lonely2

fistu said:


> Congratulation,
> Are u sure your SCO was allocated on 18th dec,
> If so you should have been granted while ago.
> Anyway you got it that is what matters.
> Cheers.
> 
> QUOTE=Rajshreerj;1116681]hello everyone !finally i got my visa email today.congrates rashi.
> 
> dol-22 aug 2012
> sco: 18 th dec
> visa was pmv 300
> granted: 3 april
> grant mail received 5th april.
> 
> u can see our detaiiils in sheet.
> i tried putting in ato which says you are eligible for tfn as well.
> congrates evweyone who got their visa.this site was very helpful until
> mass or someone took the job who scrrew all things.anyway guys n gals keep
> updating and be hopeful its just matter of time.


[/QUOTE]


Hiii fistu
It means the date in which applications forwarded to sco, is the main date from which the wait began... Not dol???


----------



## mel220813

Hiii fistu
It means the date in which applications forwarded to sco, is the main date from which the wait began... Not dol???[/QUOTE]




Hello,

I am new to the forum.

DOL: 24/08/12 for PMV
Addl Doc Rec: PCC/medicals: October 12
Interview: October End
Change of subclass to 309 Spouse Visa: November 12
TV applied:
1st Application: 01/11/12 - 26/11/12
Rejected - lack of intent and financial papers 
2nd Application: 01/12/12 - 30/12/12
3 months only.no further stay
Addl Doc Rec: Marriage Cert, pictures: 04/12/12
Unable to get medical clearance due to incomplete medicals
Advised to re-do the pending medicals either in Australia or after coming back to India: 01/02/13

Completed pending medicals in Australia: 14/02/13
Received: 01/03/12

Still waiting for Medical Clearance, more then 7 months completed.

Anyone can share how much time it takes to receive the medical clearance.

Thank You!


----------



## aarc_10

rashi25 said:


> Hey Ayaan,
> 
> Thank you !!
> 
> I called up AHC two weeks back & they were giving me the same status as file is in que.
> 
> M really really happy, today my husband called up & share this good news.
> 
> M so excited
> 
> Now eagerly waiting for grant letter


Congrats Rashi...Happy Reunion..


----------



## aarc_10

aki3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have just received an email from my Case officer to get out of Australia after i submitted my PCC and Medicals last week.
> 
> Is it a good idea to go to New Zealand for a week and wait for a decision on my application?
> 
> My husband is an Australian citizen and we applied for a partner visa in Dec 2012.
> 
> we were not advised if a Senior case officer has been allocated or not?
> 
> Please let us know if anyone has been in this situation recently. Any information might help in making travel plans.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi aki3,

Have you checked with your Co if your file is in final queue?


----------



## aki3

aarc_10 said:


> Hi aki3,
> 
> Have you checked with your Co if your file is in final queue?


Hi aarc_10,

Thanks for responding to my query. 

My CO did not mention anything about a Final Queue. 

This is what he said

"I am writing in relation to your subclass 309 Partner (Provisional) visa application. I have completed my initial assessment of your application and at this point it appears that you satisfy the core criteria for grant of the visa. 
I note that you are currently in Australia. Before I am able to proceed with my assessment of your application you will need to depart Australia.
Please respond to this email within 28 days to advise when you will be departing Australia.
You should provide the following information:
- your intended date of departure from Australia
- your intended destination (city and country)
- how long you intend to depart Australia for "

What questions should i ask him to know more?


----------



## mel220813

Hello,

I am new to the forum.

DOL: 24/08/12 for PMV
Addl Doc Rec: PCC/medicals: October 12
Interview: October End
Change of subclass to 309 Spouse Visa: November 12
TV applied:
1st Application: 01/11/12 - 26/11/12
Rejected - lack of intent and financial papers 
2nd Application: 01/12/12 - 30/12/12
3 months only.no further stay
Addl Doc Rec: Marriage Cert, pictures: 04/12/12
Unable to get medical clearance due to incomplete medicals
Advised to re-do the pending medicals either in Australia or after coming back to India: 01/02/13

Completed pending medicals in Australia: 14/02/13
Received: 01/03/12

Still waiting for Medical Clearance, more then 7 months completed.

Anyone can share how much time it takes to receive the medical clearance.

Thank You!


----------



## rashi25

aarc_10 said:


> Congrats Rashi...Happy Reunion..


Thankyou so much Buddy !!


----------



## rashkayg

Hi everyone on the forum, 

I applied for my Spouse Visa in the month of May 2012, appeared for my medicals in the month of August and post that, I have not heard anything after that ..am still waiting..


----------



## maddy67135

Hi People,

I have applied for PMV Visa Subclass 300 on 24th Jan 2013.

I got the CO allocated a few weeks back and asked to get the medicals done.

I got the medicals done for my fiance on 28th March 2013.

Now, i am planning to apply for Tourist Visa and need some guidance from fellow members here.

Firstly, i plan to apply for TV SUbclass 676. Is that correct?
2ndly, Do the immigration need to know that my fiance is visiting me or just a friend?
3rd, I read about the financial requirements for the visa. Any idea what kind of balance do the immigration need to know in my fiances account.

ANy help is highly appreciated.


----------



## maddy67135

nkdangar said:


> I applied for 309 or TV together, got the 3 months TV as the case officer called me and said that the 6 months visa will delay the processing for 309. It comes with no further stay condition. I attached my bank statements from aus. No particular need in regards to balance.


Hi Buddy,

I need to apply TV for my fiance who is in india.You mentioned about attaching bank statements from aus? so does that mean, i can show my bank statements for my fiance's TV application?

Please help


----------



## Lonely2

maddy67135 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> I need to apply TV for my fiance who is in india.You mentioned about attaching bank statements from aus? so does that mean, i can show my bank statements for my fiance's TV application?
> 
> Please help


Hii
Yes you have to show your current bank statement to assure that you have sufficient balance to sponser your fiancé...

It's given on the checklist of tourist visa so you can check that also....


----------



## maddy67135

Lonely2 said:


> Hii
> Yes you have to show your current bank statement to assure that you have sufficient balance to sponser your fiancé...
> 
> It's given on the checklist of tourist visa so you can check that also....


Thanks Mate, I checked the Tourist visa checklist and there is a section which talks about the statements:

If a friend/relative in Australia is paying for your visit then a Statutory 
Declaration stating the relative or friend’s support and evidence of their 
financial capacity to do so – for example a letter of invitation, bank 
statements and tax documents.

Is there a template for the Stat declaration? If yes could you please share it?

Regards,
Mazhar


----------



## MaSS21

Hello Mates...

I was away for few days bcz of an unexpected unfortunate incident in my life...
Sorry that I couldnt intimate you guys abt my sudden absence and for any inconvinience...

Havent checked the forum for alomost 3 weeks... not sure if any old admin member is helping you guys in updating the SS... if not pls PM me if interested in taking up the SS admin access... I'll share the details...

Sorry friends...

Best wishes to you all !!

Regards
MaSS21


----------



## nkdangar

zsubbu said:


> Updated SS (spread sheet)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&usp=sharing


Hi 

I got email from my CO today on 6th April and requested to do Health Examination. Please update in the SS


----------



## Lonely2

maddy67135 said:


> Thanks Mate, I checked the Tourist visa checklist and there is a section which talks about the statements:
> 
> If a friend/relative in Australia is paying for your visit then a Statutory
> Declaration stating the relative or friend’s support and evidence of their
> financial capacity to do so – for example a letter of invitation, bank
> statements and tax documents.
> 
> Is there a template for the Stat declaration? If yes could you please share it?
> 
> Regards,
> Mazhar


No, buddy I don't think that there is a template for this.. 
If you want to apply a tourist visa for your partner then firstly you have to format a letter from sponser( you) and applicant( your partner) and then creat a checklist in this you have to include list of document which you are sending to the department.. You can print the standard checklist of department and attach that too... That's all


----------



## maddy67135

Lonely2 said:


> No, buddy I don't think that there is a template for this..
> If you want to apply a tourist visa for your partner then firstly you have to format a letter from sponser( you) and applicant( your partner) and then creat a checklist in this you have to include list of document which you are sending to the department.. You can print the standard checklist of department and attach that too... That's all


Thanks buddy.

Also do i need to state that i have already applied for PMV visa?


----------



## Lonely2

maddy67135 said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Also do i need to state that i have already applied for PMV visa?


Yes... 
You should tell them that you also applied PMV..


----------



## maddy67135

Lonely2 said:


> Yes...
> You should tell them that you also applied PMV..


Thanks a lot Mate. Really appreciate your help


----------



## Lonely2

maddy67135 said:


> Thanks a lot Mate. Really appreciate your help


Pleasure


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> i am sure next visa grant applicants would b soumya1712,lonely90,neerusiri,aps1777[if she/he have nt get visa yet]fistu in coming weeks....


Hii ayaan
Can you please tell me how we can check the tfn number and what does it means?? 
Thanks


----------



## aarc_10

nkdangar said:


> Hi
> 
> I got email from my CO today on 6th April and requested to do Health Examination. Please update in the SS


Hi nkdangar,

Details updated in the SS.


----------



## aarc_10

maddy67135 said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I have applied for PMV Visa Subclass 300 on 24th Jan 2013.
> 
> I got the CO allocated a few weeks back and asked to get the medicals done.
> 
> I got the medicals done for my fiance on 28th March 2013.
> 
> Now, i am planning to apply for Tourist Visa and need some guidance from fellow members here.
> 
> Firstly, i plan to apply for TV SUbclass 676. Is that correct?
> 2ndly, Do the immigration need to know that my fiance is visiting me or just a friend?
> 3rd, I read about the financial requirements for the visa. Any idea what kind of balance do the immigration need to know in my fiances account.
> 
> ANy help is highly appreciated.


Hi Maddy,

Firstly, the tourist visa subclass has changed from 25th March i.e. instead of 676 now its subclass 600 - Tourist stream. For further details pls check this link Visitor and Medical Treatment Visas

Its better that your case officer is aware about your travel plans to Australia so that he can inform you when you need to be offshore when a final decision is made on your PMV application and its also important to mention in your cover letter while applying for tourist visa that you have applied for PMV visa subclass 300 which will make your Tourist visa application much stronger.

For the financial requirements both the applicant as well as the sponsor need to show their financial documents. (In this they want to check if you can support yourself financially for 3 months i.e. accommodation & day to day expenses). If you are mentioning in the TV form that you'll be sponsoring your fiance's accommodation & living expenses then your tax assessment, pay slip and bank statements are also required. 

Also you requested for a statutory declaration format, pls check this link http://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Documents/CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.pdf
This might help you in preparing your statutory declaration. 
All the best. Hope this helps


----------



## venkat1987

*spouse visa*

I heard from ppl if you get the tourist visa, eventually you will get the spouse visa granted as well. Is that true? Or the spouse visa can be rejected as well as ppl say if they found your application not genuine they would not have even granted tourist visa...any ideas guys


----------



## s00071609

*Hi venkat1987*



venkat1987 said:


> I heard from ppl if you get the tourist visa, eventually you will get the spouse visa granted as well. Is that true? Or the spouse visa can be rejected as well as ppl say if they found your application not genuine they would not have even granted tourist visa...any ideas guys


I dont think that's true because tourist visa is very discretionary and the country you apply from makes a lot of difference. High risk countries have very low approval. They say that one visa application does not affect the other. I am not sure if they can say that the relation is not genuine if you apply for a 309 married visa. They may ask you to prove your relationship and provide additional documents in case of partner visa. Tourist visa can be rejected if the CO feels you are not a genuine visitor and u really can predict what may make them feel this. You may get a tourist visa in second attempt with same type of documents. No one can say....


----------



## ayaan

Lonely2 said:


> Hii ayaan
> Can you please tell me how we can check the tfn number and what does it means??
> Thanks


Australian Taxation Office Homepage link of the ato site


----------



## maddy67135

aarc_10 said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> Firstly, the tourist visa subclass has changed from 25th March i.e. instead of 676 now its subclass 600 - Tourist stream. For further details pls check this link Visitor and Medical Treatment Visas
> 
> Its better that your case officer is aware about your travel plans to Australia so that he can inform you when you need to be offshore when a final decision is made on your PMV application and its also important to mention in your cover letter while applying for tourist visa that you have applied for PMV visa subclass 300 which will make your Tourist visa application much stronger.
> 
> For the financial requirements both the applicant as well as the sponsor need to show their financial documents. (In this they want to check if you can support yourself financially for 3 months i.e. accommodation & day to day expenses). If you are mentioning in the TV form that you'll be sponsoring your fiance's accommodation & living expenses then your tax assessment, pay slip and bank statements are also required.
> 
> Also you requested for a statutory declaration format, pls check this link http://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Documents/CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.pdf
> This might help you in preparing your statutory declaration.
> All the best. Hope this helps


Thanks very much aarc!! Much appreciated


----------



## ayaan

lonely90 with tfn check u can knw ur present status if u r case has been finalized or not,if its show eligible for tfn but yet not arrived its mean u have grant visa if shows records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. then u have to wait more...lonely90 plz go on page no 746 dis forum where u can see steps to apply ato,first u download dat then see ,everthing will be clear gor u ...if u neends any help then ask me further


----------



## s00071609

Can anyone please tell me how likely is it for immi to grant a tourist visa after MPV 309 application?

There might not be a consistent saving in the bank account. I have a permanent FT job but little saving as I got married recently. 
Can manage to put some money in the bank and print the statement. Will this work.

Does immi every grant TV of 6 months or 3 months without No Further Stay condn.

In the TV form, how many months sud we ask visa for??? Does this influence decision?

There is a field that ask 3, 6, 12 months visa. Also there is a field for expected date of departure and return date. Will appreciate info on these. Thank you


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> https://iar.ato.gov.au/iarweb/defaul...id=1&outcome=1
> ) enter your passport number properly
> 2) India
> 3) Have you ever visited Australia before?* - visited then yes or else no
> 4) star field indicates the field is mandatory to enter
> Enter your title and only your surname then DOB, sex, then click next
> 5) no, no, no, no
> Click on next
> You should get this message. If your visa is not yet granted.
> Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: DIAC website. To view the requirements for TFN eligibility, follow this link: TFN eligibility.


Hii ayaan..
I have completed updating my details.. It's saying
"Transaction ended 

Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
" 
What does it means???? Tell me please


----------



## ayaan

:clap2::clap2:


Lonely2 said:


> Hii ayaan..
> I have completed updating my details.. It's saying
> "Transaction ended
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> "
> What does it means???? Tell me please


congrates lonely90 u got visa....a big big big congrates to u,happy reunion...now u call tomorrow ahc and ask about grant letter i am sure till wed u get:clap2: it...hurrry


----------



## ayaan

hi guys 1 more applicant got visa lonely90 ...


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> :clap2::clap2:
> 
> congrates lonely90 u got visa....a big big big congrates to u,happy reunion...now u call tomorrow ahc and ask about grant letter i am sure till wed u get:clap2: it...hurrry


Really ayaaan 
Is this a dream... I don't know.. Wat to say???
This means I only have to wait for grant letter...


----------



## zion180

Lonely2 said:


> Hii ayaan..
> I have completed updating my details.. It's saying
> "Transaction ended
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> "
> What does it means???? Tell me please


congratulation lonley2 :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ayaan

Lonely2 said:


> Really ayaaan
> Is this a dream... I don't know.. Wat to say???
> This means I only have to wait for grant letter...


yes now book ur tiket...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: happy reunion dear,really happy for u


----------



## nkdangar

aarc_10 said:


> Hi nkdangar,
> 
> Details updated in the SS.


thanks, also update that my case officer code is 10


----------



## Lonely2

BJM said:


> Thanks a lot  No I have never been to Sydney. This is the 1st visa that I applied to.





ayaan said:


> yes now book ur tiket...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: happy reunion dear,really happy for u


Thanks ayaan...

But I previously been to Australia on a temporary visa as spouse.. And I had apply for tfn there...and my temporary visa was expired on nov2012.. 
Then I have applied for this 309 visa..
Now I don't have any visa for Australia and my tfn is updated.. So it means I have got this visa???
It is bit confusing for me?? Please help


----------



## fistu

Hey congratulation for you..mate..
Are you lonely2 or lonely90, 
When is your SCO and dol date??
Cheers, 

QUOTE=Lonely2;1119067]Really ayaaan 
Is this a dream... I don't know.. Wat to say???
This means I only have to wait for grant letter...[/QUOTE]


----------



## zsubbu

Lonely2 said:


> Thanks ayaan...
> 
> But I previously been to Australia on a temporary visa as spouse.. And I had apply for tfn there...and my temporary visa was expired on nov2012..
> Then I have applied for this 309 visa..
> Now I don't have any visa for Australia and my tfn is updated.. So it means I have got this visa???
> It is bit confusing for me?? Please help


Hi, don't take my words in wrong way, I have a strong feeling that ur TFN got updated bcoz u already held a substantial visa for Australia. Once u had a visa for Australia (with work rights though) ur TFN will be updated. A same case happened with one of our member 'SydneySummons', so u can't believe or can't be sure unless until U receive visa grant letter.


----------



## s00071609

Lonely2 said:


> Thanks ayaan...
> 
> But I previously been to Australia on a temporary visa as spouse.. And I had apply for tfn there...and my temporary visa was expired on nov2012..
> Then I have applied for this 309 visa..
> Now I don't have any visa for Australia and my tfn is updated.. So it means I have got this visa???
> It is bit confusing for me?? Please help


TFN is something permanet. You hold the same TFN even if your circumstances change. You should contact AHC for details. Its hard to rely on TFN because record remain for ever in ATO system. If you checked it before and got some other message and now this one, then you might be right. But, you should talk to the department about this.


----------



## Lonely2

zsubbu said:


> Hi, don't take my words in wrong way, I have a strong feeling that ur TFN got updated bcoz u already held a substantial visa for Australia. Once u had a visa for Australia (with work rights though) ur TFN will be updated. A same case happened with one of our member 'SydneySummons', so u can't believe or can't be sure unless until U receive visa grant letter.


Hmmm. I think you are right.. 
But i dont have any visa now.. and my visa was expired in nov...
I think i should wait for grant letter.....
My god... when i will hear something good????


----------



## jags

zsubbu said:


> Hi, don't take my words in wrong way, I have a strong feeling that ur TFN got updated bcoz u already held a substantial visa for Australia. Once u had a visa for Australia (with work rights though) ur TFN will be updated. A same case happened with one of our member 'SydneySummons', so u can't believe or can't be sure unless until U receive visa grant letter.


hi...i think you r right zsubbu...its a same case with me,,,even i was in aus on a temporary visa and had tfn before....my details show me eligible since i first checked ato site 1 month ago. but still waiting for visa grant....


----------



## sari_g

rashi25 said:


> Thankyou MsShaikh


Hey rashi ... 
Excellent news ... 
Well done 
Have a happy life ahead 
Really really happy for you ...


----------



## ayaan

Lonely2 said:


> Thanks ayaan...
> 
> But I previously been to Australia on a temporary visa as spouse.. And I had apply for tfn there...and my temporary visa was expired on nov2012..
> Then I have applied for this 309 visa..
> Now I don't have any visa for Australia and my tfn is updated.. So it means I have got this visa???
> It is bit confusing for me?? Please help


lonely2 have u checked u r tfn before....if u bit confused then wait for the morning ,when clock shows 8.30 am then call to ahc for confirm...but am sure u got visa...good luck


----------



## Lonely2

jags said:


> hi...i think you r right zsubbu...its a same case with me,,,even i was in aus on a temporary visa and had tfn before....my details show me eligible since i first checked ato site 1 month ago. but still waiting for visa grant....


Hii jags...
You are right... 
I think same happened with me...
Anyways
When your case forwarded to sco????


----------



## s hi

zsubbu said:


> Hi, don't take my words in wrong way, I have a strong feeling that ur TFN got updated bcoz u already held a substantial visa for Australia. Once u had a visa for Australia (with work rights though) ur TFN will be updated. A same case happened with one of our member 'SydneySummons', so u can't believe or can't be sure unless until U receive visa grant letter.



Im also in the same boat.Since last one month the TFN site showing the same that im eligible and next day i called AHC but they are saying not yet granted and the same 7months mantra.If it really grants then that will be the great news.....im agreed with zsubbu...


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> lonely2 have u checked u r tfn before....if u bit confused then wait for the morning ,when clock shows 8.30 am then call to ahc for confirm...but am sure u got visa...good luck


No ayaan.. I have checked first time.. 
It's showing the same msg.. 
It's ok... I will call them in.the morning .

Thanks buddy


----------



## Lonely2

:tongue1:


fistu said:


> Hey congratulation for you..mate..
> Are you lonely2 or lonely90,
> When is your SCO and dol date??
> Cheers,
> 
> QUOTE=Lonely2;1119067]Really ayaaan
> Is this a dream... I don't know.. Wat to say???
> This means I only have to wait for grant letter...


[/QUOTE]

Hii fistu
It's lonely 2.. 
Sco25 jan
Dol: 9/11/2012


----------



## ayaan

Tomorrow starts a new week..with same hopes


----------



## ayaan

already have completed 8 months


----------



## aarc_10

nkdangar said:


> thanks, also update that my case officer code is 10


Done


----------



## s hi

Lonely2 said:


> :tongue1:


Hii fistu
It's lonely 2.. 
Sco25 jan
Dol: 9/11/2012[/QUOTE]

may i know ur dol 9th nov or 11th sept....


----------



## s hi

All the best guys....


----------



## rashi25

Lonely2 said:


> Hii ayaan..
> I have completed updating my details.. It's saying
> "Transaction ended
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> "
> What does it means???? Tell me please



Heartiest Congrats Lonely2

I really wish you get your visa grant within coming two days


----------



## rashi25

sari_g said:


> Hey rashi ...
> Excellent news ...
> Well done
> Have a happy life ahead
> Really really happy for you ...


Thankyou so much sari_g

Yeah just waiting for grant letter now


----------



## rashi25

ayaan said:


> already have completed 8 months


Can understand this frustration, M 110 % sure u gonna get ur grant in this week....

All d best buddy...

Really pray for u


----------



## rashi25

ayaan said:


> Tomorrow starts a new week..with same hopes


Wish d following candidates should get their visa in this coming week..

Bz u all r deserving as based upon the 90 days theory 

Soumya1712
Lonelyf90
Lonely2
Neerusiri
Aps1777 (If not granted visa)
Fistu
Abhi_n (Current status dont know)
Tejiverma (Again current status dont know)
Ayaan (Based upon total days, surely u wanna get it)
Jichupacaha (hope ur medicals get cleared & hear good news of grant)

You guys are really really deserving...Firmly believe u gonna get it now...

God please understand, its really hard to be separated from ur partner...

Please give ur blessings on all of us 

Jai Mata di !!


----------



## rashi25

rashi25 said:


> Wish d following candidates should get their visa in this coming week..
> 
> Bz u all r deserving as based upon the 90 days theory
> 
> Soumya1712
> Lonelyf90
> Lonely2
> Neerusiri
> Aps1777 (If not granted visa)
> Fistu
> Abhi_n (Current status dont know)
> Tejiverma (Again current status dont know)
> Ayaan (Based upon total days, surely u wanna get it)
> Jichupacaha (hope ur medicals get cleared & hear good news of grant)
> 
> You guys are really really deserving...Firmly believe u gonna get it now...
> 
> God please understand, its really hard to be separated from ur partner...
> 
> Please give ur blessings on all of us
> 
> Jai Mata di !!



Oops missed one more impt. candidate Zion180

Even u deserve d most based upon total days 

All d best to u too buddy 

If anyone left please forgive !!


----------



## jags

Lonely2 said:


> Hii jags...
> You are right...
> I think same happened with me...
> Anyways
> When your case forwarded to sco????


Hey lonely2...
Case forwarded to sco on 19th march...


----------



## zsubbu

Lonely2 said:


> Hmmm. I think you are right..
> But i dont have any visa now.. and my visa was expired in nov...
> I think i should wait for grant letter.....
> My god... when i will hear something good????


It really doesn't matter, although ur visa is expired ur TFN will be there forever. Once updated (issued) it is a unique number for u based on your passport details. So even if ur visa is expired ur TFN stays there for ever. 
If I am not wrong, it doesn't work for people who applies for tourist visa (only) as they have no work rights.
Its only useful for checking paper based visa status who apply visa for first time to Australia and can't completely rely on that. Visa grant letter is the only very strong proof (weapon) that u can hold and believe that ur visa is granted.


----------



## zsubbu

Also people, I went through the SS and found, it also matters how quickly you submit the documents as soon as the visa officer is allocated to you. I am not sure about medicals, as they are not in our hands and they need to be cleared from GHC.
So please submit the documents asked for as soon as possible to get your application go further faster. If 'you' don't care about submitting the documents on time for 'your' application, why would a case officer will be concerned, they got thousands of applications to be dealt with, not just you.
It's just an advice from the experience of other forum members for the people who are waiting for a CO to be allocated. Thank you. All the best for you all.


----------



## melb220813

Hello Everyone,

I am new to the forum. NEED YOU HELP PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DOL: 24/08/12 for PMV
Addl Doc Rec: PCC/medicals: October 12
Interview: October End
Change of subclass to 309 Spouse Visa: November 12
TV applied:
1st Application: 01/11/12 - 26/11/12
Rejected - lack of intent and financial papers 
2nd Application: 01/12/12 - 30/12/12
3 months only.no further stay
Addl Doc Rec: Marriage Cert, pictures: 04/12/12
Unable to get medical clearance due to incomplete medicals
Advised to re-do the pending medicals either in Australia or after coming back to India: 01/02/13

Completed pending medicals in Australia: 14/02/13
Received: 01/03/12

Still waiting for Medical Clearance, more then 7 months completed.

Anyone can share how much time it takes to receive the medical clearance.

CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME !!!!! PLEASE PLEASE

Thank You!


----------



## Lonely2

rashi25 said:


> Wish d following candidates should get their visa in this coming week..
> 
> Bz u all r deserving as based upon the 90 days theory
> 
> Soumya1712
> Lonelyf90
> Lonely2
> Neerusiri
> Aps1777 (If not granted visa)
> Fistu
> Abhi_n (Current status dont know)
> Tejiverma (Again current status dont know)
> Ayaan (Based upon total days, surely u wanna get it)
> Jichupacaha (hope ur medicals get cleared & hear good news of grant)
> 
> You guys are really really deserving...Firmly believe u gonna get it now...
> 
> God please understand, its really hard to be separated from ur partner...
> 
> Please give ur blessings on all of us
> 
> Jai Mata di !!



Thanks rashi...
By the way.. When you are going to Australia??


----------



## whitefeather

Subclass 100
DOL 11 sept 2012

Case forwarded to SCO 28/12/2012

Can you help when can we expect visa grant?


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> Tomorrow starts a new week..with same hopes


Called ach.. Heard the same story of 7 month processing and bla bla bla...
No luck today
Asked about tfn thing she said she don't have any idea about this???
 
Missing him badly


----------



## whitefeather

Hi Lonely2,

how can i update the spreadsheet?


----------



## ayaan

Lonely2 said:


> Called ach.. Heard the same story of 7 month processing and bla bla bla...
> No luck today
> Asked about tfn thing she said she don't have any idea about this???
> 
> Missing him badly


o really .....may be u already have tfn before dats why ato site showing ...dont worry dear u will get visa sooon.....:


----------



## whitefeather

Hi Rashi25,

Have you received the grant letter yet?? Even my TFN status got updated on friday 5th april.
Please advise as soon as you receive the grant letter.


----------



## whitefeather

Hi Rashi25,

Have you received the grant letter yet?? Even my TFN status got updated on friday 5th april.
Please advise as soon as you receive the grant letter.


----------



## whitefeather

Hi All,

I just joined thus forum today and llucky for me i got the grant email today itslef.

If any one want to update SS.

DOL: 11th sep 2012
SCO: 28 Dec 2012
TFN update : 5 Apr 2012
Visa Grant: 08 Apr 2012

Every one else all the best. i have read more than 50 pages today.. and understood we all have been in same boat.. 

good luck to all once again and congrats to all you have got visa granted.

Cheers


----------



## rashi25

whitefeather said:


> Hi Rashi25,
> 
> Have you received the grant letter yet?? Even my TFN status got updated on friday 5th april.
> Please advise as soon as you receive the grant letter.


Not yet. Even my waiting !!


----------



## rashi25

whitefeather said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just joined thus forum today and llucky for me i got the grant email today itslef.
> 
> If any one want to update SS.
> 
> DOL: 11th sep 2012
> SCO: 28 Dec 2012
> TFN update : 5 Apr 2012
> Visa Grant: 08 Apr 2012
> 
> Every one else all the best. i have read more than 50 pages today.. and understood we all have been in same boat..
> 
> good luck to all once again and congrats to all you have got visa granted.
> 
> Cheers


Hey Congratulations 

Could u please let me know from whom you received the grant letter & who is ur Senior Case officer?

Curious to knw abt all.


----------



## Lonely2

whitefeather said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just joined thus forum today and llucky for me i got the grant email today itslef.
> 
> If any one want to update SS.
> 
> DOL: 11th sep 2012
> SCO: 28 Dec 2012
> TFN update : 5 Apr 2012
> Visa Grant: 08 Apr 2012
> 
> Every one else all the best. i have read more than 50 pages today.. and understood we all have been in same boat..
> 
> good luck to all once again and congrats to all you have got visa granted.
> 
> Cheers


Hii 
Congrats Yaar..


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> o really .....may be u already have tfn before dats why ato site showing ...dont worry dear u will get visa sooon.....:


Yes you are right.. 
May we all get our visa soon in this or next week


----------



## Lonely2

whitefeather said:


> Hi Lonely2,
> 
> how can i update the spreadsheet?


I think someone in this forum is updating ss..I think fistu is updating it


----------



## srvj

whitefeather said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just joined thus forum today and llucky for me i got the grant email today itslef.
> 
> If any one want to update SS.
> 
> DOL: 11th sep 2012
> SCO: 28 Dec 2012
> TFN update : 5 Apr 2012
> Visa Grant: 08 Apr 2012
> 
> Every one else all the best. i have read more than 50 pages today.. and understood we all have been in same boat..
> 
> good luck to all once again and congrats to all you have got visa granted.
> 
> Cheers


Hi whitefeather,

congratulations and your details have been updated in ss. please post co assigned date and docs requested if you remember.

thanks


----------



## lonelyf90

Pheeeew atlast m getin to c my name on d soonto xpct list.....10 more days for 90....yayieeeee....cnt wait...but yea m used to waiting so dont hv a problm over dat too;-)


----------



## aarc_10

whitefeather said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just joined thus forum today and llucky for me i got the grant email today itslef.
> 
> If any one want to update SS.
> 
> DOL: 11th sep 2012
> SCO: 28 Dec 2012
> TFN update : 5 Apr 2012
> Visa Grant: 08 Apr 2012
> 
> Every one else all the best. i have read more than 50 pages today.. and understood we all have been in same boat..
> 
> good luck to all once again and congrats to all you have got visa granted.
> 
> Cheers


Hey congrats


----------



## s hi

whitefeather said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just joined thus forum today and llucky for me i got the grant email today itslef.
> 
> If any one want to update SS.
> 
> DOL: 11th sep 2012
> SCO: 28 Dec 2012
> TFN update : 5 Apr 2012
> Visa Grant: 08 Apr 2012
> 
> Every one else all the best. i have read more than 50 pages today.. and understood we all have been in same boat..
> 
> good luck to all once again and congrats to all you have got visa granted.
> 
> Cheers



CONGRATULATION BUDDY.....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rashi25

No grant mail received yet 

Do i need to wait just like waited for my decision 

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee angry nw


----------



## anika03

rashi its just a matter of days...you'll soon get your grant letter. did u call ahc??


----------



## rashi25

anika03 said:


> rashi its just a matter of days...you'll soon get your grant letter. did u call ahc??


Yeah called up today..as per the operator will get d grant within the week end !!


----------



## ayaan

Lonely2 said:


> Called ach.. Heard the same story of 7 month processing and bla bla bla...
> No luck today
> Asked about tfn thing she said she don't have any idea about this???
> 
> Missing him badly


me too,living without partner from 10 months....its very very very frustrated....


----------



## ayaan

plz share link of SS


----------



## ayaan

hi, soumya1712 u already completed 90 days m thinking u got visa plz do update abut ur status...one of the applicant aps1777 also crossed 100 days after sco plz plz do update abut ur status...thanks


----------



## zsubbu

ayaan said:


> plz share link of SS


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&usp=sharing

link to SS


----------



## zsubbu

ayaan said:


> hi, soumya1712 u already completed 90 days m thinking u got visa plz do update abut ur status...one of the applicant aps1777 also crossed 100 days after sco plz plz do update abut ur status...thanks


aps1777 is no more in this forum...so dont worry about that person...if u see earlier posts by that person it says 'guest' now. soumya in Oz on Tourist visa.
I think they got visa already and left. so who ever is there here and got visa please update us, atleast for the sake of SS please update... it atleast keeps the hope of our fellow members high.


----------



## rashi25

zsubbu said:


> aps1777 is no more in this forum...so dont worry about that person...if u see earlier posts by that person it says 'guest' now. soumya in Oz on Tourist visa.
> I think they got visa already and left. so who ever is there here and got visa please update us, atleast for the sake of SS please update... it atleast keeps the hope of our fellow members high.


Completely agree with zsubbu. 

We should think behind the motive of this forum. The more we all support & revert in a time-frame, the better will be the functioning of this forum.


----------



## whitefeather

First of all once again thanks a lot people..!!

Rashi I got email from the SCO for the grant.

CO was assigned on 21 Nov 2012.

No additional docs were requested other than Medicals and PCC.

To all in the forum 90 days from the SCO assigned date did work for my case.

Good luck to all and hope you all be with your partner in Australia the soonest.


----------



## Suppy

ayaan said:


> lonely90 with tfn check u can knw ur present status if u r case has been finalized or not,if its show eligible for tfn but yet not arrived its mean u have grant visa if shows records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. then u have to wait more...lonely90 plz go on page no 746 dis forum where u can see steps to apply ato,first u download dat then see ,everthing will be clear gor u ...if u neends any help then ask me further


Hi Aayan,

Could u please tell me that when u enter in the tfn fields, is it necessary to enter details in the "your spouse/defacto details" ? Because I keep on getting continued on the page after u say no,no,no and next then the address page comes up...I m not sure if I m doing anything wrong? Please advise
Thanks


----------



## Suppy

melb220813 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum. NEED YOU HELP PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DOL: 24/08/12 for PMV
> Addl Doc Rec: PCC/medicals: October 12
> Interview: October End
> Change of subclass to 309 Spouse Visa: November 12
> TV applied:
> 1st Application: 01/11/12 - 26/11/12
> Rejected - lack of intent and financial papers
> 2nd Application: 01/12/12 - 30/12/12
> 3 months only.no further stay
> Addl Doc Rec: Marriage Cert, pictures: 04/12/12
> Unable to get medical clearance due to incomplete medicals
> Advised to re-do the pending medicals either in Australia or after coming back to India: 01/02/13
> 
> Completed pending medicals in Australia: 14/02/13
> Received: 01/03/12
> 
> Still waiting for Medical Clearance, more then 7 months completed.
> 
> Anyone can share how much time it takes to receive the medical clearance.
> 
> CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME !!!!! PLEASE PLEASE
> 
> Thank You!


Hi , 

The medicals are taking hell lot of time due to back log at global health....its been more then 4 months now that I m waiting for my medicals...


----------



## melb220813

Suppy said:


> Hi ,
> 
> The medicals are taking hell lot of time due to back log at global health....its been more then 4 months now that I m waiting for my medicals...


Hi Suppy,

Thanks for your reply.

Can you please tell me whats your scenario?

Has you CO asked you to re do some tests ?


Thanks.


----------



## Praj1986

Hi frnds, 
I emailed ahc to find out the status of my application and I got email from them that my application has been forwarded for the final decision on 28/03/2013. But my co didn't sent me any email advising that my application has been forwarded to sco . Now my question is .. Is it normal ? And as they says , file forwarded for final decision. Does it means file forwarded to sco or something else ?


----------



## ayaan

Suppy said:


> Hi Aayan,
> 
> Could u please tell me that when u enter in the tfn fields, is it necessary to enter details in the "your spouse/defacto details" ? Because I keep on getting continued on the page after u say no,no,no and next then the address page comes up...I m not sure if I m doing anything wrong? Please advise
> Thanks


i think its necessary,suppy sumtimes its happened in ato site when we enter our details then site will star showing address details,then u have to start again ato site and fill details again ,many forum members face dis problem many times....


----------



## ayaan

Praj1986 said:


> Hi frnds,
> I emailed ahc to find out the status of my application and I got email from them that my application has been forwarded for the final decision on 28/03/2013. But my co didn't sent me any email advising that my application has been forwarded to sco . Now my question is .. Is it normal ? And as they says , file forwarded for final decision. Does it means file forwarded to sco or something else ?


congrates dear u r file has been with senior case officer,i think now it will take 70 to 90 days for visa grant...but we see in sum cases its take only few days,am august applicant and m file is with SCO from 27 feb till dat date no news....


----------



## ayaan

praj1986 if ur case officer didnt mailed u dont worry it does nt matter at all,becoz in many caes case officer did nt mailes becoz of busy schedules....in my case one day i called ahc to knw status and came to knw dat my file has been forward for que in .....dates


----------



## Praj1986

ayaan said:


> praj1986 if ur case officer didnt mailed u dont worry it does nt matter at all,becoz in many caes case officer did nt mailes becoz of busy schedules....in my case one day i called ahc to knw status and came to knw dat my file has been forward for que in .....dates


Thanks ayaan ,, 
Wishing you and everyone, a good luck for early visa grant.


----------



## aarc_10

Praj1986 said:


> Hi frnds,
> I emailed ahc to find out the status of my application and I got email from them that my application has been forwarded for the final decision on 28/03/2013. But my co didn't sent me any email advising that my application has been forwarded to sco . Now my question is .. Is it normal ? And as they says , file forwarded for final decision. Does it means file forwarded to sco or something else ?


Hi Praj1986,

Can you pls tell me if your file is in queue or the SCO is already assigned?


----------



## Praj1986

aarc_10 said:


> Hi Praj1986,
> 
> Can you pls tell me if your file is in queue or the SCO is already assigned?


I am not sure .. But last week I sent email to ahc( not co) to find out the status of my application. And on Saturday I got the following email from ahc ... It says ... 


Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Citizenship.

Please be informed that the application is forwarded for the final decision, once the decision is made on the application you will be notified.


I am not sure , if its forwarded to sco or in que.. What you think ?


----------



## aarc_10

Praj1986 said:


> I am not sure .. But last week I sent email to ahc( not co) to find out the status of my application. And on Saturday I got the following email from ahc ... It says ...
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Citizenship.
> 
> Please be informed that the application is forwarded for the final decision, once the decision is made on the application you will be notified.
> 
> 
> I am not sure , if its forwarded to sco or in que.. What you think ?


Actually didn't hear anything from my CO from last 1 month hence I had called AHC last week to check the status the operator told me the same thing that the file has been forwarded for the decision, hence I asked her if the SCO was assigned. She replied, "SCO is not yet assigned to which she further added that I am a Dec applicant there is much time." So don't know how it really works.


----------



## Praj1986

aarc_10 said:


> Actually didn't hear anything from my CO from last 1 month hence I had called AHC last week to check the status the operator told me the same thing that the file has been forwarded for the decision, hence I asked her if the SCO was assigned. She replied, "SCO is not yet assigned to which she further added that I am a Dec applicant there is much time." So don't know how it really works.


Hi Aarc_10 ... 
Today I called ahc for my wife's application.And she said that co completed initial assesment and forwarded her application to sco on 28/03 and she also said the decision will be given when sco start to look at December application. Hope this help ..


----------



## lonelyf90

No Visa today~!!!


----------



## fountainhead

Hi Expats,

Just a query - A lot of people write about TFN site update.

What's that. Is it something co/sco asks? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anika03

fountainhead...no itsnot sumthng you ask co/ sco.
TFN Is tax file number...go to Australian Taxation Office Homepage and apply for tfn it will tell you if u are eligible for tfn or not, if you are eligible then u have got the visa.


----------



## fountainhead

anika03 said:


> fountainhead...no itsnot sumthng you ask co/ sco.
> TFN Is tax file number...go to Australian Taxation Office Homepage and apply for tfn it will tell you if u are eligible for tfn or not, if you are eligible then u have got the visa.


Thanks Anika, means its just an indicator...
Or do you need to apply before you can get a grant letter...
Alternatively, could you apply when you reach Australia.....

Thanks in advance again.....


----------



## s hi

get ready for next three days.........hope to see some more grants..........


----------



## anika03

Fountainhead, no u dont need to apply for a tfn before to get a grant letter
tax file number can just be applied when you have the visa and when you are in Australia. 
its just a way to know before you get the grant letter that the visa has been granted. 
go to Australian Taxation Office Homepage and try to apply for tfn then you will know what I mean.


----------



## rashi25

Hey all,

Today i received my grant letter 
My tickets are booked for tomorrow (Thursday)

Just wanna to knw that do i need any further
document. Since the Australian visa is label free,
Photocopy of grant letter is sufficient or sumthing more
is required.

Please revert.

Secondly thankyou all for ur support nd
d faith in providing me when i was actually
frustrated nd was waiting for my grant.

Thankyou all nd my all best wishes with u all

Cheers


----------



## rashi25

M so excited as going to meet my hubby soon

Little sad tooo as getting separated from my parents.

What cn say???
This is life, It moves on


----------



## anika03

rashi just the grant letter is enough. 
I went to Australia on a tourist visa and only the grant letter was enough. 
congrats. have a safe flight.


----------



## nkdangar

rashi25 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Today i received my grant letter
> My tickets are booked for tomorrow (Thursday)
> 
> Just wanna to knw that do i need any further
> document. Since the Australian visa is label free,
> Photocopy of grant letter is sufficient or sumthing more
> is required.
> 
> Please revert.
> 
> Secondly thankyou all for ur support nd
> d faith in providing me when i was actually
> frustrated nd was waiting for my grant.
> 
> Thankyou all nd my all best wishes with u all
> 
> Cheers


You just need a valid passport and visa grant letter copy. 

Which city are you moving to?


----------



## nkdangar

Qwer said:


> *:bump2:Spouse Visa - subclass 309/100
> 
> Visa application lodged at VFS GLOBAL Chennai on 12/12/2012
> Email from VFS that application has been forwarded to AHC on 13/12/2012
> Email from VFS that application received at AHC on 13/12/2012
> 
> 
> PCC was lodged at VFS Chennai & received by AHC on 31/01/2013
> 
> CO- Surbhi Upmanyu appointed on 12/02/2013
> eHealth assessments undergone at Apollo heart care centre, greams road, Chennai on 18/02/2013
> Queued:ballchain:... for final decision by SCO on 21/02/2013:couch2:*


Hi Qwer,

How did you find out that your SCO has been appointed? did you call them or you received any email? I also got my CO (Same as yours) appointed on 6th April. I have booked medicals here in aus (am here on tourist visa) on 17th April.


----------



## Shashi1980

Hi..... Could some one let me know how much time is taken to get the Medical clearance . The DOL is 11/10/12 & Med was done on 2 Jan 2013. But still they say waiting for the medical clearance.


----------



## melb220813

Shashi1980 said:


> Hi..... Could some one let me know how much time is taken to get the Medical clearance . The DOL is 11/10/12 & Med was done on 2 Jan 2013. But still they say waiting for the medical clearance.


Hi Shashi,

Have you done all your medicals in Australia or only pending medical as per CO request. 

Also have you forwarded medical to CO or Global Health?


Thanks,.


----------



## aarc_10

Praj1986 said:


> Hi Aarc_10 ...
> Today I called ahc for my wife's application.And she said that co completed initial assesment and forwarded her application to sco on 28/03 and she also said the decision will be given when sco start to look at December application. Hope this help ..


Hi Praj1986,

Yeah thats right its just forwarded for a decision. However SCO is not yet assigned. In my case the file is sent on 15th March for a decision.


----------



## aarc_10

rashi25 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Today i received my grant letter
> My tickets are booked for tomorrow (Thursday)
> 
> Just wanna to knw that do i need any further
> document. Since the Australian visa is label free,
> Photocopy of grant letter is sufficient or sumthing more
> is required.
> 
> Please revert.
> 
> Secondly thankyou all for ur support nd
> d faith in providing me when i was actually
> frustrated nd was waiting for my grant.
> 
> Thankyou all nd my all best wishes with u all
> 
> Cheers


Hi Rashi,

Congrats... M happy for you  Happy reunion...


----------



## jichupacha

rashi25 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Today i received my grant letter
> My tickets are booked for tomorrow (Thursday)
> 
> Just wanna to knw that do i need any further
> document. Since the Australian visa is label free,
> Photocopy of grant letter is sufficient or sumthing more
> is required.
> 
> Please revert.
> 
> Secondly thankyou all for ur support nd
> d faith in providing me when i was actually
> frustrated nd was waiting for my grant.
> 
> Thankyou all nd my all best wishes with u all
> 
> Cheers


Hi rashi25,

Congrats..have a great time ahead.

Happy journey....


----------



## aki007

hi guys..

i have applied for spouse visa from chandigarh for australia on dec 6,2012..everything went really well till march as i received call from CO on 4th feb. and i was done wid my medicals and PCC by 16 feb. i received an acknowledgement email from emabassy stating they have received all the documents required and is now sending them in concerned area for further action on 18 feb. 2013.. from then i have been waiting onli...can anybody tell me pleasa how long will it take for visa to cum..my husband is an australian citizen...

please help :---(


----------



## Shashi1980

melb220813 said:


> Hi Shashi,
> 
> Have you done all your medicals in Australia or only pending medical as per CO request.
> 
> Also have you forwarded medical to CO or Global Health?
> 
> 
> Thanks,.


Hi............It was done at Bangalore by my wife & it was through the Hospital which its been sent. The CO says its pending at Sydney with clearance autority.

Rgds
Shashi


----------



## s hi

rashi25 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Today i received my grant letter
> My tickets are booked for tomorrow (Thursday)
> 
> Just wanna to knw that do i need any further
> document. Since the Australian visa is label free,
> Photocopy of grant letter is sufficient or sumthing more
> is required.
> 
> Please revert.
> 
> Secondly thankyou all for ur support nd
> d faith in providing me when i was actually
> frustrated nd was waiting for my grant.
> 
> Thankyou all nd my all best wishes with u all
> 
> Cheers



Congratulation and all the best.........


----------



## srvj

aki007 said:


> hi guys..
> 
> i have applied for spouse visa from chandigarh for australia on dec 6,2012..everything went really well till march as i received call from CO on 4th feb. and i was done wid my medicals and PCC by 16 feb. i received an acknowledgement email from emabassy stating they have received all the documents required and is now sending them in concerned area for further action on 18 feb. 2013.. from then i have been waiting onli...can anybody tell me pleasa how long will it take for visa to cum..my husband is an australian citizen...
> 
> please help :---(


Hi Aki007,

According to ss file and previous posts, average time to take decision is 90 days from file has been moved to SCO, which is 18 feb in your case.

probably you may have to wait another 40 -50 days for grant.


----------



## aarvee

*Need help on spouse visa timeline*

hi all..
I'm new to this forum, submitted my application 309 and 100 on March 23, 2013.
we have been married for more than one 1.5 years. My husband got his PR only in Dec, 2012. After our wedding, we have been shuttling btw both the countries. I have made two trips to Australia on tourist visas. After lodging my spouse visa application, I was hoping to return to my husband on tourist visa agn. To my shock, I was advised by AHC to withdraw the tourist visa application as I have made two visits already in the last 12 months and I withdrew it.
Feel so Lost now. Have no idea on how long the spouse visa is gonna take. can someone plz advice me on the timeline for partner visa and when and whether I should contact AHC?
I dont know how am gonna cope up with the situation.


----------



## smatilda

hi frnds

what is tfn? how should i apply for tfn?
i have applied for visa 309..yet to get call


----------



## ayaan

aarvee said:


> hi all..
> I'm new to this forum, submitted my application 309 and 100 on March 23, 2013.
> we have been married for more than one 1.5 years. My husband got his PR only in Dec, 2012. After our wedding, we have been shuttling btw both the countries. I have made two trips to Australia on tourist visas. After lodging my spouse visa application, I was hoping to return to my husband on tourist visa agn. To my shock, I was advised by AHC to withdraw the tourist visa application as I have made two visits already in the last 12 months and I withdrew it.
> Feel so Lost now. Have no idea on how long the spouse visa is gonna take. can someone plz advice me on the timeline for partner visa and when and whether I should contact AHC?
> I dont know how am gonna cope up with the situation.



hi aarvee welcome to the forum,i have the same case ,am visited australia 3 times in 4 yr marriage,ist time for 3 months,2nd time 1 yr visitior visa then again 6 months,after my hubby got PR in 2012 i came back india and applied both visa together ,and received call from co to withdraw visitor visa becoz am already gone 3 times,aarvi i applied my spouse visa in 6 august 2012 now i completed 8 months and my file is with sco,yet not finalized ny case,i think u also take 8,9 months for processing....our bad luck dear


----------



## ayaan

aarvi its very very very frustrated waiting time i advice u to join sum hobby classes so u can divert ur mind with other stuff,i lived in melbourne almost total 2 nd half yr when i came back i faced many problem to accept dat i have to live there 8 or 9 months more..u knw its 10 months now am living without my hubby...still waiting visa visa visa visa??????????/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## ayaan

smatilda said:


> hi frnds
> 
> what is tfn? how should i apply for tfn?
> i have applied for visa 309..yet to get call


hi ,welcome to the forum...with tfn check u can knw ur present status if u r case has been finalized or not,if its show eligible for tfn but yet not arrived its mean u have grant visa if shows records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. then u have to wait more...smatilda plz go on page no 746 dis forum where u can see steps to apply ato,first u download dat then see ,everthing will be clear gor u ...if u neends any help then ask me further 

Share this post on Digg
Twitter
Share on Facebook
Spurl this Post!
Reddit!
LinkedIn


----------



## ayaan

Originally Posted by ayaan 
https://iar.ato.gov.au/iarweb/defaul...id=1&outcome=1
) enter your passport number properly
2) India
3) Have you ever visited Australia before?* - visited then yes or else no
4) star field indicates the field is mandatory to enter
Enter your title and only your surname then DOB, sex, then click next
5) no, no, no, no
Click on next
You should get this message. If your visa is not yet granted. 
Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: DIAC website. To view the requirements for TFN eligibility, follow this link: TFN eligibility.


----------



## ayaan

Please find attached document whcih describes the step by step procedure to login to ATO to check the status.

in forum page no 746 in bottam row u can see the steps to apply tfn number in ato site.....it will help to apply tfn,u have to download the first then see how to fill the all information.....thanks


----------



## lonelyf90

people,
I got a mail from my CO asking to fill up a form 80 and attach a passport copy adn send soon because my passport sign and my form sign do not match, i was literally in tears, how many times I had been asked and have been sending documents, and now when there is jus a week for 90 days theory to work out, here I am asked to send a document.....I really duno cant stop crying...
I wish this doesnt happen to the rest of u all!


----------



## aarvee

Thnx Ayaan.. Can you plz tell me when I ll receive the first communication from AHC and when I'll be asked to complete health check and pcc?


----------



## s00071609

Can anyone tell if immigration accepts documents that have been scanned and printed- documents like letters, Statutory declaration etc


----------



## aarvee

s00071609 said:


> Can anyone tell if immigration accepts documents that have been scanned and printed- documents like letters, Statutory declaration etc


To my understanding,Documents like statutory declaration, notarized documents, letters should be submitted in original. people, plz let me know if its otherwise.


----------



## lonelyf90

should be submitted in original through courier, they dont accept the scanned ones!


----------



## forron

nkdangar said:


> Hi Qwer,
> 
> How did you find out that your SCO has been appointed? did you call them or you received any email? I also got my CO (Same as yours) appointed on 6th April. I have booked medicals here in aus (am here on tourist visa) on 17th April.



I got a reply from the same case officer today and also mentioned the same status that the application is in the queue. Its all a merry go round with these CO for everyone. One moment they say to you you meet the core criteria for the grant of the visa. Then they make you leave australia if you are on a tourist visa and later they say that the average processing time is 7 months. End of the day 7 months wait is inevitable


----------



## ayaan

aarvee said:


> Thnx Ayaan.. Can you plz tell me when I ll receive the first communication from AHC and when I'll be asked to complete health check and pcc?


i think after case officer allocation,co will call u or mail u to abt ur medical and pcc....aarvee i did my medicals and both pcc like[ indian and australian ]when i was in australia on visitor visa,i submitted vfs chandigarh a complete documentation file,with my medicals reports,and both pcc....


----------



## ayaan

lonelyf90 said:


> should be submitted in original through courier, they dont accept the scanned ones!


lonely90,dont depreesed at this moment,u have to send original signed forn to him,becoz this happened with m also,i was submitted the photo copies of my hubby pcc,case officer mailed us to send original pcc and again asked for form 80 with sign...we send original copies,i think it will take only 15,20 days for all procedure[sending to finalized].....


----------



## ayaan

s00071609 said:


> Can anyone tell if immigration accepts documents that have been scanned and printed- documents like letters, Statutory declaration etc


no,u have to send the original ones by courier or submitted direct vfs office,i think vfs delivery is soooo fast,when u submitted documents in vfs,then very next day ahc will recive rather then any courier...


----------



## rookie23

*Visa 309 Grant Query*

Hi friends,

I lodged my wife's visa 309 through migration lawyer in australia.

DOL : 07 Sep 2012

It was sent to SCO on 15th Mar for decision making.

Now it is more than 7 months from DOL and I am waiting for the visa.
Can you provide your expert views when you think visa grant will happen..

Quite frustrating now as it has already crossed 7 mnths..


Regards
rookie23


----------



## forron

I have the exact response from the CO 9. Do not leave the country if you have more time left on your tourist visa. I do not understand their logic of sending this email, as further in the email they also mention that " this does not mean you visa decision will be made as soon as you leave the country" . What will happen is your file will be sent into a queue for the SCO to pick up. Then you will be in the queue and will be processed and decided only when nearing 6-7 months from the time you applied. 

I left the country and intend to come back on another tourist visa. This is because they only tell you that the application is with the SCO and in the queue and the avg processing time is 7 months. 

Ask the case officer if you can come back to Australia on another visit visa as 7 months is a long time to stay away from your spouse. Let me know what response you get


----------



## s00071609

ayaan said:


> lonely90,dont depreesed at this moment,u have to send original signed forn to him,becoz this happened with m also,i was submitted the photo copies of my hubby pcc,case officer mailed us to send original pcc and again asked for form 80 with sign...we send original copies,i think it will take only 15,20 days for all procedure[sending to finalized].....


PCC is specifically asked to be in original. I sent Sponsor Statement and Statutory Decln from Aus by scanning, then printed and submitted. Forms have original sign. After submitting application via VFS, can we send additional docs directly to immi? Its trouble making INR 101 bank cheque if anything is sent from Aus. Do you think it matters


----------



## s00071609

ayaan said:


> no,u have to send the original ones by courier or submitted direct vfs office,i think vfs delivery is soooo fast,when u submitted documents in vfs,then very next day ahc will recive rather then any courier...


I did not send the fotocopies of passport of people who signed the Stat decl. But as a proof of their status in australia, I sent the immi their grant letter. Is this fine or they will ask passport copies as well


----------



## ayaan

s00071609 said:


> I did not send the fotocopies of passport of people who signed the Stat decl. But as a proof of their status in australia, I sent the immi their grant letter. Is this fine or they will ask passport copies as well


hi,i think they will ask passport copies,becoz when u filled the form they already mentioned dat you have to attach the signed passport copies of the witness...[a passport holds the full identity of the person loke photos,address proof like} so am sure grant letter is not sufficient..becoz when ur file opened case officer will be verified the witness details also{they r real or fake}so address proofs,their pic their signed in the back of passport copy is essential..if u wanna to knw more u can call to ahc 01141221000 number and talk with ahc operator..


----------



## ayaan

rookie23 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I lodged my wife's visa 309 through migration lawyer in australia.
> 
> DOL : 07 Sep 2012
> 
> It was sent to SCO on 15th Mar for decision making.
> 
> Now it is more than 7 months from DOL and I am waiting for the visa.
> Can you provide your expert views when you think visa grant will happen..
> 
> Quite frustrating now as it has already crossed 7 mnths..
> 
> 
> Regards
> rookie23


i think u can expect visa end of may becoz am august applicant and my file was with sco from 27 feb but still waiting...ahc operator told me to expect 1st week of may....so far ......


----------



## reenavicky

i had recieved my grant letter n my ticket 2....very very happy.....

my SCO was A NAGENDRA


----------



## jichupacha

reenavicky said:


> i had recieved my grant letter n my ticket 2....very very happy.....
> 
> my SCO was A NAGENDRA


Congrats reena

Happy reunion

Wish you all the very best...


----------



## reenavicky

Thnx guys....


----------



## melb220813

Hi,

Just for your information, The CO had told me in email as well as when I spoke to her over the phone that when someone applies for spouse visa, you should not travel to australia as it affects the average processing time. The file will get delayed, the logistics behind that statement she said she cannot divulge, but it does affect.

We have seen previously in some cases they have been asked to go offshore and all seems fine with those applicants. So what exactly takes place in order to streamline the process is very unclear.

She said at the same time they understand the need to visit the husband on tourist visa, but that's how the system works.

Hope this helps.



ayaan said:


> hi aarvee welcome to the forum,i have the same case ,am visited australia 3 times in 4 yr marriage,ist time for 3 months,2nd time 1 yr visitior visa then again 6 months,after my hubby got PR in 2012 i came back india and applied both visa together ,and received call from co to withdraw visitor visa becoz am already gone 3 times,aarvi i applied my spouse visa in 6 august 2012 now i completed 8 months and my file is with sco,yet not finalized ny case,i think u also take 8,9 months for processing....our bad luck dear


----------



## rookie23

ayaan said:


> i think u can expect visa end of may becoz am august applicant and my file was with sco from 27 feb but still waiting...ahc operator told me to expect 1st week of may....so far ......


Is that a fair assumption or a trend ? I have seen cases in this forum where ppl have got their visa in 7 months 3 weeks etc....really dont understand the mechanism how they work. 

Looking at the current situation I hope they grant the visa for Aug and Sep applicants.

Waiting for visaa...........


----------



## Rajshreerj

hey rashi congrates :clap2:

on your grant .finally you made it.everyone 
else its just matter of time you ll all have grant mail in your hand.god bless.


----------



## AND11

ayaan said:


> congrates dear u r file has been with senior case officer,i think now it will take 70 to 90 days for visa grant...but we see in sum cases its take only few days,am august applicant and m file is with SCO from 27 feb till dat date no news....


Hi Ayan, 

I also applied for 309/100 visa for my wife in August 12, it is currently queued for final decision since last two months. As avg processing times for AHC Delhi is 7 months I was worried that why it is taking so long but after reading your and other's comments I can understand now that I am not the only one. thanks for sharing the info. Keep us informed how you go. best wishes!! 

AND11


----------



## ayaan

melb220813 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just for your information, The CO had told me in email as well as when I spoke to her over the phone that when someone applies for spouse visa, you should not travel to australia as it affects the average processing time. The file will get delayed, the logistics behind that statement she said she cannot divulge, but it does affect.
> 
> We have seen previously in some cases they have been asked to go offshore and all seems fine with those applicants. So what exactly takes place in order to streamline the process is very unclear.
> 
> She said at the same time they understand the need to visit the husband on tourist visa, but that's how the system works.
> 
> Hope this helps.


excuse me mate,am just share my experience,becoz i already visited australia 3 times so when i applied case the officer who allocated to my file [visitor visa]told me if i want to applied again visitor visa i have to maintain same time in india,am not eligible for applying visitor visa ,better if i applied after 4,5 months after maintaining a period of time gap...so mate as i read aarvi also came back for applying spouse visa,i feel her situation same with mine......


----------



## melb220813

ayaan said:


> excuse me mate,am just share my experience,becoz i already visited australia 3 times so when i applied case the officer who allocated to my file [visitor visa]told me if i want to applied again visitor visa i have to maintain same time in india,am not eligible for applying visitor visa ,better if i applied after 4,5 months after maintaining a period of time gap...so mate as i read aarvi also came back for applying spouse visa,i feel her situation same with mine......


I guess you got me wrong. I was just trying to give a reasoning to what you said, I agree with you, because I was trying to extend my wife's tourist visa, and the case officer specified that she needed to maintain some period offshore before the visa is granted, so a tourist visa strictly should not be applied. As the intent of the visa changes and your application will be rejected. My first application of tourist visa was rejected for the very same reason as they found my intent was not for tourism.

Also, my wife finally got the medical clearance after 2 months and 15 days. And it's qued for final decision. Since she is also an August applicant, wonder how much time it will take.

Thank You.


----------



## nkdangar

hi everyone,

As i have applied for the 309/100 from india and now i am in Aus, and my CO has asked for medicals and PCC, Is it alright to get the PCC from Aus. Has anybody done that before, does it take more time compared to if it was done from india? Please reply. thanks.


----------



## Praj1986

nkdangar said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> As i have applied for the 309/100 from india and now i am in Aus, and my CO has asked for medicals and PCC, Is it alright to get the PCC from Aus. Has anybody done that before, does it take more time compared to if it was done from india? Please reply. thanks.


You can get pcc in Australia but it can take between 1 week to 4 weeks . It took me one week to get pcc for my 885 application last year. But if you apply in india you can get pcc on the spot from your regional passport office.


----------



## rashi25

Hey friends,

Guess what m in Hong Kong now. 

Just few more hours & will be with my life.

M so so so happy...... yipppieeeee


----------



## s00071609

melb220813 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just for your information, The CO had told me in email as well as when I spoke to her over the phone that when someone applies for spouse visa, you should not travel to australia as it affects the average processing time. The file will get delayed, the logistics behind that statement she said she cannot divulge, but it does affect.
> 
> We have seen previously in some cases they have been asked to go offshore and all seems fine with those applicants. So what exactly takes place in order to streamline the process is very unclear.
> 
> She said at the same time they understand the need to visit the husband on tourist visa, but that's how the system works.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Its hard to understand the logic. No matter where the person is, the file is not open and its in a queue. The only problem understood so far is that the visa cannot be granted while in Aus so the applicant is asked to leave the country. There are many people who apply for offshore visa and stay in Aus and then go to Newzealand to get the visa. They are not affected. In their case they already have a visa but just that they cannot apply an onshore visa so they apply for an offshore visa. In the Spreadsheet, people who got the tourist visa have more or less same wait as others who didnt apply for TV. If anybody has any idea on this, please share


----------



## ayaan

nkdangar said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> As i have applied for the 309/100 from india and now i am in Aus, and my CO has asked for medicals and PCC, Is it alright to get the PCC from Aus. Has anybody done that before, does it take more time compared to if it was done from india? Please reply. thanks.


hi ,u can do ur medicals and pcc in aus,i did my medicals and pcc[indian and australian]in australia when i was on visitor visa..it has no diff ...u search the indian passport office where r u now,then apply ur pcc ,i received my pcc in just 5 days in melbourne ...if you r going to do medicals in aus,then ask medi bank employer to post medical at ur home address [where u live now in aus]i thionk in 21,25 days medicals will reach to u ,then u did courier to ahc delhi....i am advice u becoz i did my all stuff by this way


----------



## ayaan

melb220813 said:


> I guess you got me wrong. I was just trying to give a reasoning to what you said, I agree with you, because I was trying to extend my wife's tourist visa, and the case officer specified that she needed to maintain some period offshore before the visa is granted, so a tourist visa strictly should not be applied. As the intent of the visa changes and your application will be rejected. My first application of tourist visa was rejected for the very same reason as they found my intent was not for tourism.
> 
> Also, my wife finally got the medical clearance after 2 months and 15 days. And it's qued for final decision. Since she is also an August applicant, wonder how much time it will take.
> 
> Thank You.


no dear am not getting wrong...no worries,just praying all of us will get visa soon...


----------



## ayaan

rashi25 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Guess what m in Hong Kong now.
> 
> Just few more hours & will be with my life.
> 
> M so so so happy...... yipppieeeee


happy reunion dear....


----------



## rookie23

*AHC Contact No and Tourist Visa Query*

Hi Friends,

Can you please help me by providing the AHC contact number where I can speak to the operator for my wife's visa ?

The case was lodged directly at the AHC and hence the VFS Mumbai number will not suffice.

Also since my DOL - 7 Sept 2012 which is now more than 7 mnths lodged, file went for final decision on 15 Mar 2013. Can I apply for tourist visa now ???

If so, do we have to inform the CO first ?

Please guide me friends.

Frustrated now completely.


----------



## Praj1986

rookie23 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can you please help me by providing the AHC contact number where I can speak to the operator for my wife's visa ?
> 
> The case was lodged directly at the AHC and hence the VFS Mumbai number will not suffice.
> 
> Also since my DOL - 7 Sept 2012 which is now more than 7 mnths lodged, file went for final decision on 15 Mar 2013. Can I apply for tourist visa now ???
> 
> If so, do we have to inform the CO first ?
> 
> Please guide me friends.
> 
> Frustrated now completely.


Here is the number for ahc +91 11-41221000. Dial this no. When computer operator starts talking press 1 n then 2 . This will forward your call to client service officer. You can ask them abt application . Hope this helps


----------



## ayaan

rookie23 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can you please help me by providing the AHC contact number where I can speak to the operator for my wife's visa ?
> 
> The case was lodged directly at the AHC and hence the VFS Mumbai number will not suffice.
> 
> Also since my DOL - 7 Sept 2012 which is now more than 7 mnths lodged, file went for final decision on 15 Mar 2013. Can I apply for tourist visa now ???
> 
> If so, do we have to inform the CO first ?
> 
> Please guide me friends.
> 
> Frustrated now completely.


01141221000 then immidiate pess 1 and then 2,ur call direct goes into customer care...lines r always busy there so u have to wait maximun 30,35 min[but most of times call recieced by operator in just 10,15 min......i think ur wife visa is on stage, yes ,u can talk with u r co ,ur co will guide you better...


----------



## aarvee

Hi,
Can someone tell me the timeline of events that follow after we lodge the partner visa application?
I have submitted the application on March 23 and received acknowledgement on March 25.
Would like to know when I will receive the first communication from AHC?
when will be asked to complete health assessment and pcc?
how long to they take to acknowledge the completion of health check and pcc?
after this, what happens and how long should we wait?

will I be allowed to apply for a tourist visa to visit my husband after i complete all my documents and requisites of AHC?

plz advice.


----------



## s00071609

rookie23 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can you please help me by providing the AHC contact number where I can speak to the operator for my wife's visa ?
> 
> The case was lodged directly at the AHC and hence the VFS Mumbai number will not suffice.
> 
> Also since my DOL - 7 Sept 2012 which is now more than 7 mnths lodged, file went for final decision on 15 Mar 2013. Can I apply for tourist visa now ???
> 
> If so, do we have to inform the CO first ?
> 
> Please guide me friends.
> 
> Frustrated now completely.


You should inform your CO. I think its not worth applying for a tourist visa now as u have already waited for so long. If its 7 months u are likely to get visa soon regardless of when it was sent for final decision. But still talk to CO, but i doubt they will suggest for a tourist visa. TV is good for early stage


----------



## ayaan

NO visa grant this week....lets hope for tomorrow,may all applicants who completed 80 to 90 days of SCO assign will get visa on last day of week..


----------



## lonelyf90

hey people,
jus for ur information, I was asked the form 80, I filled it but couldnt send it by post and my CO asked it at the earliest, so i scanned and sent him, and also told him that I will send it by monday, to this he replied the scanned copy was sufficient.....phewwww...nw i dont hv to hurry to the courier!!! GLAD! ALHAMDULLILAH m glad ma CO is understanding!


----------



## abhisek

Hey anyone updating the spreadsheet... my detaila are as follows...
DOL-17/03/2013
Waiting for further information from AHC


----------



## Lonely2

lonelyf90 said:


> hey people,
> jus for ur information, I was asked the form 80, I filled it but couldnt send it by post and my CO asked it at the earliest, so i scanned and sent him, and also told him that I will send it by monday, to this he replied the scanned copy was sufficient.....phewwww...nw i dont hv to hurry to the courier!!! GLAD! ALHAMDULLILAH m glad ma CO is understanding!


Hii lonely90

We both are in same situation.. And we both have same co as well. 
I think you will get your visa today or Monday


----------



## lonelyf90

Lonely2 said:


> Hii lonely90
> 
> We both are in same situation.. And we both have same co as well.
> I think you will get your visa today or Monday


Is it?! His communication is quick n understanding...well I just hope ur words cm true...wats up wid ur case?! How far has it reached?!


----------



## Lonely2

lonelyf90 said:


> Is it?! His communication is quick n understanding...well I just hope ur words cm true...wats up wid ur case?! How far has it reached?!


Yes, my case has been forwarded to sco on 25 jan.. 
H is a good guy but once gave me trouble by sending a mail which not meant for me.. I don't know how it is possible... He sent me that mail by mistake.. Asking to perform medical.. Next day he realised and regretted for this


I was wondering that if your case is in queue for final decision then how it is possible to ask for more documents from your case officer??


----------



## lonelyf90

yea mine is with the sco cos i got a mail n my hubby got a call aldready...so i think the sco must have demanded since my signature in the passport dint match!  lol dat was my fault my passport was renewed in 2005 n i totaly forgot using dat signature!


----------



## lonelyf90

Lonely2 said:


> Yes, my case has been forwarded to sco on 25 jan..
> H is a good guy but once gave me trouble by sending a mail which not meant for me.. I don't know how it is possible... He sent me that mail by mistake.. Asking to perform medical.. Next day he realised and regretted for this
> 
> 
> I was wondering that if your case is in queue for final decision then how it is possible to ask for more documents from your case officer??


I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision. Please note that average processing timeframe for spouse provisional visa is 7 months from the date of lodgement.<<<<<<dis is wat he sent me!  on 18th january!


----------



## Lonely2

lonelyf90 said:


> I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision. Please note that average processing timeframe for spouse provisional visa is 7 months from the date of lodgement.<<<<<<dis is wat he sent me!  on 18th january!


Yes dear.. I received the same on25 th jan...


----------



## lonelyf90

Lonely2 said:


> Yes dear.. I received the same on25 th jan...


yep...den xpcting gud news very soooon!


----------



## Lonely2

lonelyf90 said:


> yep...den xpcting gud news very soooon!


Yep.. I wish the same...

May all of us get visa soon


----------



## jichupacha

Hiiiiiii

Today is my first wedding anniversary ..it is one of the most beautiful occasion of my life but both of us at two end of the world...

I wished to have today lunch together but then it was not possible.

Then after lunch I went through my iPod , their was a mail notification ..with mixed feeling just opened the mail....

For my Surprise it was the golden mail ...which I received MY VISA GRANT!!!!!!

Second half was really a happy climax for my beautiful day...it is our best gift for our first wedding anniversary.

To all friends waiting here hold on ..surprises are coming your way.

Thank u everyone for your well wishes..

This journey was made comfortable..with all your help..

A true miracle ..I do believe in it!!!!!

Hope a lot of miracles..come your way friends wait and don't lose hope....


----------



## ayaan

jichupacha said:


> Hiiiiiii
> 
> Today is my first wedding anniversary ..it is one of the most beautiful occasion of my life but both of us at two end of the world...
> 
> I wished to have today lunch together but then it was not possible.
> 
> Then after lunch I went through my iPod , their was a mail notification ..with mixed feeling just opened the mail....
> 
> For my Surprise it was the golden mail ...which I received MY VISA GRANT!!!!!!
> 
> Second half was really a happy climax for my beautiful day...it is our best gift for our first wedding anniversary.
> 
> To all friends waiting here hold on ..surprises are coming your way.
> 
> Thank u everyone for your well wishes..
> 
> This journey was made comfortable..with all your help..
> 
> A true miracle ..I do believe in it!!!!!
> 
> Hope a lot of miracles..come your way friends wait and don't lose hope....


superlike:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ayaan

really happy for u dear....and a ver ver happy weeding anniversary.


----------



## ayaan

jichupacha ,
can u tell me when did SCO assinged to ur file...plz update it


----------



## jichupacha

ayaan said:


> jichupacha ,
> can u tell me when did SCO assinged to ur file...plz update it


Hi ayaan
Thank you for the wishes

I was waiting for medical clearance..this grant is a real surprise..


----------



## lonelyf90

Dats toooo wonderful...congrats n happy marriage anniversary


----------



## zsubbu

aarvee said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me the timeline of events that follow after we lodge the partner visa application?
> I have submitted the application on March 23 and received acknowledgement on March 25.
> Would like to know when I will receive the first communication from AHC?
> when will be asked to complete health assessment and pcc?
> how long to they take to acknowledge the completion of health check and pcc?
> after this, what happens and how long should we wait?
> 
> will I be allowed to apply for a tourist visa to visit my husband after i complete all my documents and requisites of AHC?
> 
> plz advice.


Hi, 8 to 10 weeks from the date of lodging a case officer will contact you for further documents, if everything is ok they will ask for PCC and medicals only, u can do medicals only after the CO contacts you as u will be given with a HAP ID for medicals. I would suggest, get your Police Clearance Certificate now and keep it handy. as soon as ur case officer contacts you via email, send this PCC and other documents (if asked for) straight away. make an appointment and get ur medicals done asap. the hospital will send the reports online to the dept.
once they receive all the documents they will forward your case to SCO, and u will be notified in a email about the same. from the day its forwarded to SCO it will take 90 to 100 days to get ur visa granted. hope this helps.


----------



## zsubbu

jichupacha said:


> Hiiiiiii
> 
> Today is my first wedding anniversary ..it is one of the most beautiful occasion of my life but both of us at two end of the world...
> 
> I wished to have today lunch together but then it was not possible.
> 
> Then after lunch I went through my iPod , their was a mail notification ..with mixed feeling just opened the mail....
> 
> For my Surprise it was the golden mail ...which I received MY VISA GRANT!!!!!!
> 
> Second half was really a happy climax for my beautiful day...it is our best gift for our first wedding anniversary.
> 
> To all friends waiting here hold on ..surprises are coming your way.
> 
> Thank u everyone for your well wishes..
> 
> This journey was made comfortable..with all your help..
> 
> A true miracle ..I do believe in it!!!!!
> 
> Hope a lot of miracles..come your way friends wait and don't lose hope....



Congratulations, Happy for you....!!!


----------



## zsubbu

updated spread sheet.... as of 13-04-2013.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&usp=sharing


----------



## abhisek

Congrats jichupacha.........

N thanks zsubbu for updating the ss.....


----------



## fistu

Guys, 
TFN updated, 
But not confirmed with AHC as it was updated late night.
I could not believe myself as I was doing that at least times before. 
Thank you so much for your support. It was easier for me to wait when I exactly figured out mostly grants are according to SCO. Hope you all be showered with good news.
Thanks


----------



## Lonely2

jichupacha said:


> Hiiiiiii
> 
> Today is my first wedding anniversary ..it is one of the most beautiful occasion of my life but both of us at two end of the world...
> 
> I wished to have today lunch together but then it was not possible.
> 
> Then after lunch I went through my iPod , their was a mail notification ..with mixed feeling just opened the mail....
> 
> For my Surprise it was the golden mail ...which I received MY VISA GRANT!!!!!!
> 
> Second half was really a happy climax for my beautiful day...it is our best gift for our first wedding anniversary.
> 
> To all friends waiting here hold on ..surprises are coming your way.
> 
> Thank u everyone for your well wishes..
> 
> This journey was made comfortable..with all your help..
> 
> A true miracle ..I do believe in it!!!!!
> 
> Hope a lot of miracles..come your way friends wait and don't lose hope....


Congrats sweety...
I am very happy for you.. :clap2: and happy marrige anniversary


----------



## Lonely2

fistu said:


> Guys,
> TFN updated,
> But not confirmed with AHC as it was updated late night.
> I could not believe myself as I was doing that at least times before.
> Thank you so much for your support. It was easier for me to wait when I exactly figured out mostly grants are according to SCO. Hope you all be showered with good news.
> Thanks


Congrats fistu..:clap2:


----------



## ayaan

fistu said:


> Guys,
> TFN updated,
> But not confirmed with AHC as it was updated late night.
> I could not believe myself as I was doing that at least times before.
> Thank you so much for your support. It was easier for me to wait when I exactly figured out mostly grants are according to SCO. Hope you all be showered with good news.
> Thanks


congrates fistu.....:clap2::clap2:


----------



## ayaan

now lonely 90,and lonely2 ..next week u will grant visa


----------



## Rajshreerj

fistu said:


> Guys,
> TFN updated,
> But not confirmed with AHC as it was updated late night.
> I could not believe myself as I was doing that at least times before.
> Thank you so much for your support. It was easier for me to wait when I exactly figured out mostly grants are according to SCO. Hope you all be showered with good news.
> Thanks


congrates fistu,,you ll receive ur grant letter soon mate!


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> now lonely 90,and lonely2 ..next week u will grant visa


I wish your words come true ayaan..
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 100

jichupacha said:


> Hi ayaan
> Thank you for the wishes
> 
> I was waiting for medical clearance..this grant is a real surprise..



Hey jichupacha,

We were exactly in the same situation. I was a June applicant and you were a July applicant - both had medicals referred and were waiting for medical clearance for months.

*And we too got the visa granted yesterday* - a real surprise indeed.


----------



## mel220813

100 said:


> Hey jichupacha,
> 
> We were exactly in the same situation. I was a June applicant and you were a July applicant - both had medicals referred and were waiting for medical clearance for months.
> 
> *And we too got the visa granted yesterday* - a real surprise indeed.




Congratulations Jichupacha and 100 !!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> now lonely 90,and lonely2 ..next week u will grant visa


Thanks ayaan 

Can you please tell me do you have any depandent child in your application??


----------



## ayaan

Lonely2 said:


> Thanks ayaan
> 
> Can you please tell me do you have any depandent child in your application??


yes,i have a baby[1 nd half hr]dependent,included in my application as well...i did his medicals in australia[while both of us on touirst visa]my child birth place was melbourne,am still waiting visa from 8 months,bad luck


----------



## fistu

Rajshreerj said:


> congrates fistu,,you ll receive ur grant letter soon mate!


Thank you so much
Hope so 
Cheers


----------



## fistu

Thank you all,,
This forum was a great help indeed.
I am used to looking at this forum few 100 times a day.
Cheers,


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> yes,i have a baby[1 nd half hr]dependent,included in my application as well...i did his medicals in australia[while both of us on touirst visa]my child birth place was melbourne,am still waiting visa from 8 months,bad luck


Ok.. Don't worry. We all get our visa soon...


----------



## rookie23

*When Visa 309 will be Grant*

Congratulations guys getting your visa....

I m thinking when will I get now...Its high time....DOL was 7 Sep 2012....file went to SCO on 15 Mar.........More than 7 mnths now in all from DOL.....

Getting impatient now....

Since yesterday TFN site not working....looks like yesterday late night a lot of grant happened....


----------



## zsubbu

fistu said:


> Guys,
> TFN updated,
> But not confirmed with AHC as it was updated late night.
> I could not believe myself as I was doing that at least times before.
> Thank you so much for your support. It was easier for me to wait when I exactly figured out mostly grants are according to SCO. Hope you all be showered with good news.
> Thanks


congtulations fistu... have a blast...!!!


----------



## s hi

jichupacha said:


> Hiiiiiii
> 
> Today is my first wedding anniversary ..it is one of the most beautiful occasion of my life but both of us at two end of the world...
> 
> I wished to have today lunch together but then it was not possible.
> 
> Then after lunch I went through my iPod , their was a mail notification ..with mixed feeling just opened the mail....
> 
> For my Surprise it was the golden mail ...which I received MY VISA GRANT!!!!!!
> 
> Second half was really a happy climax for my beautiful day...it is our best gift for our first wedding anniversary.
> 
> To all friends waiting here hold on ..surprises are coming your way.
> 
> Thank u everyone for your well wishes..
> 
> This journey was made comfortable..with all your help..
> 
> A true miracle ..I do believe in it!!!!!
> 
> Hope a lot of miracles..come your way friends wait and don't lose hope....




Congratulation buddy......:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## s hi

fistu said:


> Guys,
> TFN updated,
> But not confirmed with AHC as it was updated late night.
> I could not believe myself as I was doing that at least times before.
> Thank you so much for your support. It was easier for me to wait when I exactly figured out mostly grants are according to SCO. Hope you all be showered with good news.
> Thanks


Congratulation.........:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## s hi

100 said:


> Hey jichupacha,
> 
> We were exactly in the same situation. I was a June applicant and you were a July applicant - both had medicals referred and were waiting for medical clearance for months.
> 
> *And we too got the visa granted yesterday* - a real surprise indeed.



Congratulation....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## zsubbu

Updated SS link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&usp=sharing


----------



## Oshividhu

fistu said:


> Guys,
> TFN updated,
> But not confirmed with AHC as it was updated late night.
> I could not believe myself as I was doing that at least times before.
> Thank you so much for your support. It was easier for me to wait when I exactly figured out mostly grants are according to SCO. Hope you all be showered with good news.
> Thanks


Congrats!!!! Logged onto the site after long. Very happy to see your and jichupachas visa status


----------



## Oshividhu

jichupacha said:


> Hiiiiiii
> 
> Today is my first wedding anniversary ..it is one of the most beautiful occasion of my life but both of us at two end of the world...
> 
> I wished to have today lunch together but then it was not possible.
> 
> Then after lunch I went through my iPod , their was a mail notification ..with mixed feeling just opened the mail....
> 
> For my Surprise it was the golden mail ...which I received MY VISA GRANT!!!!!!
> 
> Second half was really a happy climax for my beautiful day...it is our best gift for our first wedding anniversary.
> 
> To all friends waiting here hold on ..surprises are coming your way.
> 
> Thank u everyone for your well wishes..
> 
> This journey was made comfortable..with all your help..
> 
> A true miracle ..I do believe in it!!!!!
> 
> Hope a lot of miracles..come your way friends wait and don't lose hope....


Awesome news!!!! Congrats


----------



## rookie23

Its high time....DOL was 7 Sep 2012....file went to SCO on 15 Mar.........More than 7 mnths now in all from DOL.....

Getting impatient now....

Since yesterday TFN site not working....looks like yesterday late night a lot of grant happened...


----------



## abhisek

Hey zsubbu... 
My Dol was 7th marvh 2013 and not 17th as I mentioned before.... can u please fix it? Sorry to be pain...
Thanks.....


----------



## rajat_1

Is there any chance of tfn gettin updated on sat-sun ?


----------



## ayaan

visa where r u????how much time i have to wait for u??


----------



## jichupacha

Oshividhu said:


> Awesome news!!!! Congrats


Thank you oshividhu ..


----------



## Oshividhu

jichupacha said:


> Thank you oshividhu ..


So where are you off to? And when


----------



## s00071609

fistu said:


> Thank you so much
> Hope so
> Cheers


Congratulations.
Could you pls tell what stuffs were asked in interview and was it a ph interview?


----------



## s00071609

rajat_1 said:


> Is there any chance of tfn gettin updated on sat-sun ?


no its holiday and no one is working


----------



## ank9shi

Hi guys,

A friend of mine is seeking to apply for spouse visa. He is an Australian Citizen but left Aus around an year ago ... now he doesn't have any bank balance in Australian account or any current pay slips ... would he still be able to apply and sponsor his wife ?

Thanks


----------



## fistu

s00071609 said:


> Congratulations.
> Could you pls tell what stuffs were asked in interview and was it a ph interview?


Thanks, 
Interview is based on details you provide during your application.
They may cross check documents you provided. As ling as we are genuinely married, we don't have to worry about interview. We cannot be misleads from truth so don't worry. But one thing, as you are from nepal, please try to avoid nervic for medical a they are sluggish and take he'll lot of time to send.
It is matter of hard wait, eventually you will get it.
Good luck,
Cheers


----------



## s00071609

The processing time is decreasing, is that right. It took over 200 days for the process but now it seems that its between 140-200 days in case of latest grants.


----------



## s00071609

fistu said:


> Thanks,
> Interview is based on details you provide during your application.
> They may cross check documents you provided. As ling as we are genuinely married, we don't have to worry about interview. We cannot be misleads from truth so don't worry. But one thing, as you are from nepal, please try to avoid nervic for medical a they are sluggish and take he'll lot of time to send.
> It is matter of hard wait, eventually you will get it.
> Good luck,
> Cheers


Thanks for the advice. Offcourse marriage is genuine so wife may not know all the details given in application and language can be a bit of problem too. I am thinking of bringing her on a TV in the mean time. Some say it slows down the process. But at least we can be together for 3 months or so, its just been abt a month since we applied for the visa. Do you think tourist visa is a good option? I have noticed that all Nepalese are getting visa only when close to 7 months but others are getting in 5-6 months.


----------



## s00071609

Global delays in the processing of medical clearances for all Australian visas - Australian High Commission

About Medicals on AHC website


----------



## jichupacha

Oshividhu said:


> So where are you off to? And when


To Brisbane ...date not yet finalised..

What about you?


----------



## Rajshreerj

s00071609 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Offcourse marriage is genuine so wife may not know all the details given in application and language can be a bit of problem too. I am thinking of bringing her on a TV in the mean time. Some say it slows down the process. But at least we can be together for 3 months or so, its just been abt a month since we applied for the visa. Do you think tourist visa is a good option? I have noticed that all Nepalese are getting visa only when close to 7 months but others are getting in 5-6 months.




yes my fren ..compared to India Nepalese applicants are receiving their visa in delays,,even you can check that our CO are usually allocated very late,while Indian nationals are getting CO allocated within a month or two which is unfair,, don't worry we are going to send a letter to the department head concerning this and will be done by professionals .. i felt it is biased as we call AHC new Delhi they do not answer us properly ,meanwhile our Indian nationals always seems to have more info and quicker grants. it took me nearly 8 months to get visa which i applied as PMV and even being a straight easy case and having supplied as much docs from my side the time taken was considerably long.

just:boxing: talk to them clearly whys this happening? hope you ll be able to get it soon.


----------



## Rajshreerj

abhisek said:


> Hey zsubbu...
> My Dol was 7th marvh 2013 and not 17th as I mentioned before.... can u please fix it? Sorry to be pain...
> Thanks.....


hey Abhi , 

you can take ur wife on tourist visa rather than waiting ..just alike all indians do.ther are pretty much better than staying away . pretty easy too . good luck


----------



## s00071609

Rajshreerj said:


> yes my fren ..compared to India Nepalese applicants are receiving their visa in delays,,even you can check that our CO are usually allocated very late,while Indian nationals are getting CO allocated within a month or two which is unfair,, don't worry we are going to send a letter to the department head concerning this and will be done by professionals .. i felt it is biased as we call AHC new Delhi they do not answer us properly ,meanwhile our Indian nationals always seems to have more info and quicker grants. it took me nearly 8 months to get visa which i applied as PMV and even being a straight easy case and having supplied as much docs from my side the time taken was considerably long.
> 
> just:boxing: talk to them clearly whys this happening? hope you ll be able to get it soon.


I know nepalese who got this visa just after 7 months. They tru to grant visa when its 7 mnths for nepalese. Indian applicant have got it in 4 months. And most get in 5 to 6 months


----------



## Rajshreerj

s00071609 said:


> Congratulations.
> Could you pls tell what stuffs were asked in interview and was it a ph interview?


hey mate! 


DO NOT WORRY. They will just ask her/him the questions that's been filled in your application for visa nothing more. may be just like name , DOB , date of Marriage (DOM), place ,how was it happened that's all? may be minimal than that too ..so don't panic no big dramas here!

just relax .


----------



## s00071609

Does applicant need bank balance for tv or sponsors acct in aus is enough for tourist visa. Any one to help?


----------



## Rajshreerj

s00071609 said:


> Does applicant need bank balance for tv or sponsors acct in aus is enough for tourist visa. Any one to help?


not necessarily ..just send them latest two pay slips and thats it ...its not that complicated mate. Imagine how would all this Indians would have money in Australia they are just ******* here mate; they send their money home straight after payday! Only some people have got in position ..rest is *******. Then why U need to worry YE .


----------



## Rajshreerj

Sponsors account and payslips is enough mate. Dont worry at all. Just ring them up tom mor and tell them ur intention and ask what they need ..they will tell u.


----------



## Praj1986

Rajshreerj said:


> not necessarily ..just send them latest two pay slips and thats it ...its not that complicated mate. Imagine how would all this Indians would have money in Australia they are just ******* here mate; they send their money home straight after payday! Only some people have got in position ..rest is *******. Then why U need to worry YE .[/QUOTE
> 
> Mind your words mate .. You are being racist ..you should nt comment on any nationality.
> Hope u understand.


----------



## abhisek

Hey Rajshreerj I wish thap was a possibility but th8ngs here isn't making it possible.....


----------



## zsubbu

Rajshreerj said:


> not necessarily ..just send them latest two pay slips and thats it ...its not that complicated mate. Imagine how would all this Indians would have money in Australia they are just ******* here mate; they send their money home straight after payday! Only some people have got in position ..rest is *******. Then why U need to worry YE .


Thats so rude, we thought we are all mates here, I've been observing your posts, u been so supportive to everyone and all of a sudden you started saying something which is gonna alter the harmony among us, NOT APPRECIATED. Regardless of nationality everyone is getting treated same at AHC, there are Indian applicants who are waiting for visas for 8 months....
It all depends on luck, our documentation and how quick we respond in submitting them to dept.
Ofcourse we are all working hard here to earn money and live here as we found Australia is better or may be someother personal reasons. Nobody is a millionaire here if so there is no need for us to struggle a lot to get a visa to Australia.
After all if anything else is saved we send it back to our country as people have some inevitable responsibilities which cant be ignored and families depending on us for living.
IF YOU ARE UNHAPPY WITH ANYTHING OR IF YOU FEEL U R TREATED WITH INJUSTIFICATION PLEASE LODGE A COMPLAINT AGAINST THE DEPARTMENT, BUT DONT BLAME THE NATIONALITY OR NATION. Lets be friends and help our other fellow members to give some moral support with your and our experiences in fetching this visa.
Thank you.


----------



## Praj1986

*TV docs for financial support*

You can send last two years NOA from ATO and your last payslips and sponsers bank account details and also mention in your application that your sponsor gonna pay all the travelling , accommodation and food expenses. That's it they won't ask for any other docs for financial support. 
Hope this helps


----------



## ayaan

zsubbu said:


> Thats so rude, we thought we are all mates here, I've been observing your posts, u been so supportive to everyone and all of a sudden you started saying something which is gonna alter the harmony among us, NOT APPRECIATED. Regardless of nationality everyone is getting treated same at AHC, there are Indian applicants who are waiting for visas for 8 months....
> It all depends on luck, our documentation and how quick we respond in submitting them to dept.
> Ofcourse we are all working hard here to earn money and live here as we found Australia is better or may be someother personal reasons. Nobody is a millionaire here if so there is no need for us to struggle a lot to get a visa to Australia.
> After all if anything else is saved we send it back to our country as people have some inevitable responsibilities which cant be ignored and families depending on us for living.
> IF YOU ARE UNHAPPY WITH ANYTHING OR IF YOU FEEL U R TREATED WITH INJUSTIFICATION PLEASE LODGE A COMPLAINT AGAINST THE DEPARTMENT, BUT DONT BLAME THE NATIONALITY OR NATION. Lets be friends and help our other fellow members to give some moral support with your and our experiences in fetching this visa.
> Thank you.


am totally agree with u zsubbu....


----------



## ayaan

Rajshreerj said:


> not necessarily ..just send them latest two pay slips and thats it ...its not that complicated mate. Imagine how would all this Indians would have money in Australia they are just ******* here mate; they send their money home straight after payday! Only some people have got in position ..rest is *******. Then why U need to worry YE .


rajshreerj,dont use this kind of comments here,its a social site ,mate all of us going australia not only for money ,we all have lot of personal reasons for going there...so u mentinoed they r *******...wat u r saying think about it ....


----------



## preet1148

hi, 
msging u for d first time. I too sailing in d same boat.

the details of my case are as under
dol: 13/9/12
case officer appointed: 26/11/12
queued for final decission: 4/3/13

i have been to australia for one year (sub-class 485) wen my husband was a temporary resident. he had applied for his PR before i joined him there. so i came back after a year n was blessed with a baby girl. he has now applied for r visa (sub class-309/100) from there through a migration agent in Aus. 
V have already completed 7 months acco. to dol n want to know whether v need to wait for 90 days (after d file went for final decission) to get the result?

thanks


----------



## ayaan

hi preet1148,welcome to the forum,thanks for sharing ur deatils,preet1148 we dont even guess how ahc finalized the cases,i applied 6/08/12,my file qued for final dec 27 feb...till date no reply from ahc,as i seen in the forum the visa s r granted after 65 to 90 days b/w sco assign,but i also see in the SS sum applicant got visa in 20,30 days...so we can't do gussing..even everytime i called ahc about status and listen 12 months global time ...


----------



## zsubbu

preet1148 said:


> hi,
> msging u for d first time. I too sailing in d same boat.
> 
> the details of my case are as under
> dol: 13/9/12
> case officer appointed: 26/11/12
> queued for final decission: 4/3/13
> 
> i have been to australia for one year (sub-class 485) wen my husband was a temporary resident. he had applied for his PR before i joined him there. so i came back after a year n was blessed with a baby girl. he has now applied for r visa (sub class-309/100) from there through a migration agent in Aus.
> V have already completed 7 months acco. to dol n want to know whether v need to wait for 90 days (after d file went for final decission) to get the result?
> 
> thanks



Hi, welcome to the forum, yes u r right....since ur file been queued for decission it will take 90 to 100 days for the decission to outcome. Thant wait is compulsary, in exceptional cases (if u r lucky) u may get ur visa earlier.


----------



## ayaan

zsubbu said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum, yes u r right....since ur file been queued for decission it will take 90 to 100 days for the decission to outcome. Thant wait is compulsary, in exceptional cases (if u r lucky) u may get ur visa earlier.


but zsubbu,sum applicants got their visa in 20,30 days,how lucky they r...god plzzzz choose me in those lucky ones...lol[dont mind any one]


----------



## ayaan

tomaorrow another monday with same hopes....lonely 90,lonely2,...start packing ur stuff 
..good luck


----------



## zsubbu

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&usp=sharing

Updated SS...!!!


----------



## zsubbu

ayaan said:


> but zsubbu,sum applicants got their visa in 20,30 days,how lucky they r...god plzzzz choose me in those lucky ones...lol[dont mind any one]


hopefully, by the end of this month all the applicants till october would be finalised.... this wait is unbearable...!!! All the best for the week ahead.
We really donno how AHC works thats y ppl get their visas irrelevant to the DOL. so no use of hoping for 7 months theory, stick to the 90 day theory, atleast its working. 
TFN helped for ppl who are applying for australian visa (with work rights though, doesnt work for TV) for first time, but think about ppl who already had TFN before, like 485, 457 visas...they cant even check on TFN site about visa update.
I pray for all those applicants waiting for the medical clearance, u can only see the light of hope at the end of tunnel once ur case is in final queue. Untill then we have no idea where we r stuck in this darkness. PATIENCE IS UR ONLY WEAPON AND FRIEND.


----------



## lonelyf90

ayaan said:


> tomaorrow another monday with same hopes....lonely 90,lonely2,...start packing ur stuff
> ..good luck[/Q
> dude ur words r soooo pleasing......I am also xpecting for the visa by tommorow, becos my visa went to the sco and then again my co asked me a document, so maybe they could give me a green signal anytime sooner!
> 
> my hubby is also very eager, got a house to stay and I am sooooo excited!!!yayyyieee!


----------



## Oshividhu

jichupacha said:


> To Brisbane ...date not yet finalised..
> 
> What about you?


Great. I am in Brisbane too. We should meet up after you arrive.


----------



## rashi25

fistu said:


> Thank you all,,
> This forum was a great help indeed.
> I am used to looking at this forum few 100 times a day.
> Cheers,


Congratulations Fistu... really happy for you


----------



## rashi25

jichupacha said:


> Hiiiiiii
> 
> Today is my first wedding anniversary ..it is one of the most beautiful occasion of my life but both of us at two end of the world...
> 
> I wished to have today lunch together but then it was not possible.
> 
> Then after lunch I went through my iPod , their was a mail notification ..with mixed feeling just opened the mail....
> 
> For my Surprise it was the golden mail ...which I received MY VISA GRANT!!!!!!
> 
> Second half was really a happy climax for my beautiful day...it is our best gift for our first wedding anniversary.
> 
> To all friends waiting here hold on ..surprises are coming your way.
> 
> Thank u everyone for your well wishes..
> 
> This journey was made comfortable..with all your help..
> 
> A true miracle ..I do believe in it!!!!!
> 
> Hope a lot of miracles..come your way friends wait and don't lose hope....




Wowwwwsssss...

Happy Belated Marriage Anniversary 

& Many many congratulations 

  Keep Smiling 

Finally u got ur grant....u r one who waited a lot since june


----------



## rashi25

zsubbu said:


> Thats so rude, we thought we are all mates here, I've been observing your posts, u been so supportive to everyone and all of a sudden you started saying something which is gonna alter the harmony among us, NOT APPRECIATED. Regardless of nationality everyone is getting treated same at AHC, there are Indian applicants who are waiting for visas for 8 months....
> It all depends on luck, our documentation and how quick we respond in submitting them to dept.
> Ofcourse we are all working hard here to earn money and live here as we found Australia is better or may be someother personal reasons. Nobody is a millionaire here if so there is no need for us to struggle a lot to get a visa to Australia.
> After all if anything else is saved we send it back to our country as people have some inevitable responsibilities which cant be ignored and families depending on us for living.
> IF YOU ARE UNHAPPY WITH ANYTHING OR IF YOU FEEL U R TREATED WITH INJUSTIFICATION PLEASE LODGE A COMPLAINT AGAINST THE DEPARTMENT, BUT DONT BLAME THE NATIONALITY OR NATION. Lets be friends and help our other fellow members to give some moral support with your and our experiences in fetching this visa.
> Thank you.


I appreciate !!


----------



## rashi25

Hey my dear friends,

All d best to all of you who are eagerly waiting Ayan, Lonely2, Lonely90

I was also in the same situation a week before, so can understand your eagerness ...

I wish this week u all three got ur grant..

God bless !!

Reached Cairns on Friday & loving d place & enjoying


----------



## Sep

Hi All,

I am new to forum,

DOL:10th sep
forwarded to SCO: 15th jan 2013

i have started following this forum from last few days and is in forum i checked the TFN site on thru and friday and message was no records found.

But today morning when i am entering details it is taking to last page of declaration and submit.

I am confused as either it should as no records or ur eligable but not yet arrived, but it is showing this complete pages of fill and submit button.

Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## melb220813

Sep said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to forum,
> 
> DOL:10th sep
> forwarded to SCO: 15th jan 2013
> 
> i have started following this forum from last few days and is in forum i checked the TFN site on thru and friday and message was no records found.
> 
> But today morning when i am entering details it is taking to last page of declaration and submit.
> 
> I am confused as either it should as no records or ur eligable but not yet arrived, but it is showing this complete pages of fill and submit button.
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

My file was fowarded to SCO as on 11th April 2013 and DOL - 22nd August 2012.

I'm also facing same issue, its showing me last page of declaration and submit.

Can anyone tell us, what excat msg you should receive on TFN website, if your visa is granted.??


Thanks.


----------



## Sep

melb220813 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My file was fowarded to SCO as on 11th April 2013 and DOL - 22nd August 2012.
> 
> I also facing same issue, its showing me last page of declaration and submit.
> 
> Can anyone tell us, what excat msg you should receive on TFN website, if your visa is granted.??
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

I assume it is TFN site playing up, because operator advised me few days back that i will get visa in May end.

Thanks
Sep


----------



## melb220813

Sep said:


> Hi,
> 
> I assume it is TFN site playing up, because operator advised me few days back that i will get visa in May end.
> 
> Thanks
> Sep


May be you are right !!

But what msg should it normally show (TNF Website), if your visa is approved ? 

Any idea ?


Thanks.


----------



## Sep

melb220813 said:


> May be you are right !!
> 
> But what msg should it normally show (TNF Website), if your visa is approved ?
> 
> Any idea ?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


As from forum, IF visa is not granted

Message: there is no records of ur details and

If Visa is granted

Message: u have a valid visa but because u have not arrived in Australia, please apply when u come over.

But todays one is tricky to understand

Regards

Sep


----------



## Sep

Is the above situation is for all appliants, members pls try


----------



## ayaan

Sep said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to forum,
> 
> DOL:10th sep
> forwarded to SCO: 15th jan 2013
> 
> i have started following this forum from last few days and is in forum i checked the TFN site on thru and friday and message was no records found.
> 
> But today morning when i am entering details it is taking to last page of declaration and submit.
> 
> I am confused as either it should as no records or ur eligable but not yet arrived, but it is showing this complete pages of fill and submit button.
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> Thanks


yes,if u r visa have been granted then u r records shows u r eligible for tfn but yet not arrived in australia........
but if visa not granted then DIAC records does not shows any relevant visa......like this...if ur facing the problem wat u told then enter u r details again in ato ....


----------



## melb220813

Sep said:


> As from forum, IF visa is not granted
> 
> Message: there is no records of ur details and
> 
> If Visa is granted
> 
> Message: u have a valid visa but because u have not arrived in Australia, please apply when u come over.
> 
> But todays one is tricky to understand
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sep



Thanks Sep !! really appreciated ... I think other members should also try check, what results they get ?


----------



## ayaan

melb220813 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My file was fowarded to SCO as on 11th April 2013 and DOL - 22nd August 2012.
> 
> I'm also facing same issue, its showing me last page of declaration and submit.
> 
> Can anyone tell us, what excat msg you should receive on TFN website, if your visa is granted.??
> 
> 
> Thanks.


dear why did ur file has been forward sco tooooo late,????


----------



## ayaan

Sep said:


> As from forum, IF visa is not granted
> 
> Message: there is no records of ur details and
> 
> If Visa is granted
> 
> Message: u have a valid visa but because u have not arrived in Australia, please apply when u come over.
> 
> But todays one is tricky to understand
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sep


yes,if u r visa have been granted then u r records shows u r eligible for tfn but yet not arrived in australia........
but if visa not granted then DIAC records does not shows any relevant visa...


----------



## Praj1986

Sep said:


> Is the above situation is for all appliants, members pls try


Yes it's for all. It happens when there is some error and they can't verify details with DIAC . Try later in d day . You will be alrt.


----------



## Sep

ayaan said:


> yes,if u r visa have been granted then u r records shows u r eligible for tfn but yet not arrived in australia........
> but if visa not granted then DIAC records does not shows any relevant visa......like this...if ur facing the problem wat u told then enter u r details again in ato ....


Now got it now it is showing up as no records, but for last few hrs may 15 to 20 times after reentering details it was going till submit, thanks Ayaan


----------



## melb220813

ayaan said:


> dear why did ur file has been forward sco tooooo late,????


Hi Ayaan,

It was delayed due to medical clearance, My HIV test was completed in australia and submitted to CO on 12 Feb, which finally got clearance last week and now my file is fwd to SCO as on 11th April 2013.

Dont know how long will it take more to get my spouse visa ? any one have any any idea ?


Thanks,
Melb


----------



## ayaan

melb220813 said:


> Hi Ayaan,
> 
> It was delayed due to medical clearance, My HIV test was completed in australia and submitted to CO on 12 Feb, which finally got clearance last week and now my file is fwd to SCO as on 11th April 2013.
> 
> Dont know how long will it take more to get my spouse visa ? any one have any any idea ?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Melb


melb220813,as i saw last visa grant done by ahc acc to 90 day theory,m also august applicant and my file is with sco from 27 feb but still not news...but in ss we can also see sum of the grants happens only 10,20,40 days after sco assigns...so u can't do any guessing dis time acc to 90 day sco assign , this week lonely 2,lonely90. both got visa ...lets see now wat happens


----------



## preet1148

*hi!*

hi!

thanks for answering my query. Im receiving the replies in my mail box but im not able to read the replies. Cud u pls guide how to do that?

thanks


----------



## preet1148

hi, 
what about d tfn thing? coz i've already been to Aus. i have my tfn no. Can i still chk my status with the tfn update or it is only for those applying for tfn for d first time?
Last week i tried to chk d status thru tfn n it showed "u r eligible but not yet arrived........"
What ds this mean? Is it coz my tfn already exists?

thanx


----------



## Oshividhu

preet1148 said:


> hi,
> what about d tfn thing? coz i've already been to Aus. i have my tfn no. Can i still chk my status with the tfn update or it is only for those applying for tfn for d first time?
> Last week i tried to chk d status thru tfn n it showed "u r eligible but not yet arrived........"
> What ds this mean? Is it coz my tfn already exists?
> 
> thanx


Unfortunately the tfn thing won't help you, if you have already had a tfn. You will have to wait for an email from the CO/SCO. Although there is a delay of 3-4 days between the actual date of grant and the email sent.


----------



## lonelyf90

people....
I really have lost hope in this visa and stuff...feeling so disheartened!
my CO called me today again and is asking for Indian PCC from the passport office and not the police office one which i provided, I am in UAE n it will take mayb 3-5 days to get my PCC den I have to send and it will reach in one day,aaaaaahhhhh I will just skip the 90 days theory....what a lyf?!?! y did i even get marryd to an australian citizen! i feel lyk breaking into tears! y dont immigration people get our emotional stress! I mean we r all humans ryt?!


----------



## Sep

lonelyf90 said:


> people....
> I really have lost hope in this visa and stuff...feeling so disheartened!
> my CO called me today again and is asking for Indian PCC from the passport office and not the police office one which i provided, I am in UAE n it will take mayb 3-5 days to get my PCC den I have to send and it will reach in one day,aaaaaahhhhh I will just skip the 90 days theory....what a lyf?!?! y did i even get marryd to an australian citizen! i feel lyk breaking into tears! y dont immigration people get our emotional stress! I mean we r all humans ryt?!


Do not feel Depressed, all procedures had to be followed as it is pathway for people to settle in Australia, Number of applications decide number of months of waiting. if u apply from US or UK it is 2 months because of no of applications and even embassy cannot maintain too much of staff as well. Time is the answer for all solutions.


----------



## jichupacha

lonelyf90 said:


> people....
> I really have lost hope in this visa and stuff...feeling so disheartened!
> my CO called me today again and is asking for Indian PCC from the passport office and not the police office one which i provided, I am in UAE n it will take mayb 3-5 days to get my PCC den I have to send and it will reach in one day,aaaaaahhhhh I will just skip the 90 days theory....what a lyf?!?! y did i even get marryd to an australian citizen! i feel lyk breaking into tears! y dont immigration people get our emotional stress! I mean we r all humans ryt?!


Hi..

Hold on friend..I was too in same situation waiting for medical clearance for 5 months...

Do your part perfectly..that golden mail will be in our inbox..soon


Best wishes...


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> melb220813,as i saw last visa grant done by ahc acc to 90 day theory,m also august applicant and my file is with sco from 27 feb but still not news...but in ss we can also see sum of the grants happens only 10,20,40 days after sco assigns...so u can't do any guessing dis time acc to 90 day sco assign , this week lonely 2,lonely90. both got visa ...lets see now wat happens


Still waiting ayaan.?


----------



## Lonely2

lonelyf90 said:


> people....
> I really have lost hope in this visa and stuff...feeling so disheartened!
> my CO called me today again and is asking for Indian PCC from the passport office and not the police office one which i provided, I am in UAE n it will take mayb 3-5 days to get my PCC den I have to send and it will reach in one day,aaaaaahhhhh I will just skip the 90 days theory....what a lyf?!?! y did i even get marryd to an australian citizen! i feel lyk breaking into tears! y dont immigration people get our emotional stress! I mean we r all humans ryt?!


Don't be sad... Think positive.. You will get your visa soon..


----------



## ank9shi

Hi guys,

Could someone please answer this if you know ?

A friend of mine is seeking to apply for spouse visa. He is an Australian Citizen but left Aus around an year ago ... now he doesn't have any bank balance in Australian account or any current pay slips ... would he still be able to apply and sponsor his wife ?

Thanks


----------



## lonelyf90

hi frends...
thanx to u all for ur consoling msg....
I did my part, went to the indian embassy and applied for pcc will get in 5 working days, there again they were back of me asking for original uae pcc...how cud I give them when I have given for the spouse visa?!!!
aah....i dont know....its gonna b 3 years of married life, and still have been sitting all alone! Ok agree its my fate....and yeah going to FACE IT WID COURAGE!


----------



## Praj1986

ank9shi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could someone please answer this if you know ?
> 
> A friend of mine is seeking to apply for spouse visa. He is an Australian Citizen but left Aus around an year ago ... now he doesn't have any bank balance in Australian account or any current pay slips ... would he still be able to apply and sponsor his wife ?
> 
> Thanks


He can but he has to prove that he can fulfil all the sponsership requirement. I think if he has money in his foreign account, he can transfer it to australian bank account and get a bank statement. Also if he is in Australia now , he should try to find a job . And he can use any previouse NOA from ATO. 
The best way to find more info. is, to call DIAC


----------



## pardeep

*ayyan , prret 1148*

lane:hi ayaan and preet 1148 i read your information on timelinne. both of you have babies but still it is taking too long for you guys. i read on immi website that having a baby make your process quicker . so howcome it is taking too long in your cases.i feel for you guys.


----------



## rookie23

Hi friends,

can anyone share their experiences after calling to AHC....I have tried calling but always the music....

has anyone been ever told by the operator that visa will be shortly ??? If so, how long it takes for the grant ? Can we trust them wht they say ? Does it usually takes less tym from wht they say or more tym ????


----------



## Sep

ank9shi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could someone please answer this if you know ?
> 
> A friend of mine is seeking to apply for spouse visa. He is an Australian Citizen but left Aus around an year ago ... now he doesn't have any bank balance in Australian account or any current pay slips ... would he still be able to apply and sponsor his wife ?
> 
> Thanks


Recent 6 months back legislation no need of financial sponsporship


----------



## s00071609

Sep said:


> Recent 6 months back legislation no need of financial sponsporship


That legislation was not abt sponsorship but Assurance of support where you would pay an upfront $5000 (donn know exact amt) to the govt. and if you support your partner for 2 years, you would get this back with interest. But still someone has to sponsor the new arrival, and if both have no income, how will survival be possible.


----------



## rookie23

Hi friends,

can anyone share their experiences after calling to AHC....I have tried calling but always the music....

has anyone been ever told by the operator that visa will be shortly ??? If so, how long it takes for the grant ? Can we trust them wht they say ? Does it usually takes less tym from wht they say or more tym ????


----------



## Rajshreerj

s00071609 said:


> That legislation was not abt sponsorship but Assurance of support where you would pay an upfront $5000 (donn know exact amt) to the govt. and if you support your partner for 2 years, you would get this back with interest. But still someone has to sponsor the new arrival, and if both have no income, how will survival be possible.


hi mate ! if the person is eligible for new start allowance from centerlink that would be enough! no need to worry about bank balance and all that. best of luck to all of you.


----------



## Rajshreerj

abhisek said:


> Hey Rajshreerj I wish thap was a possibility but th8ngs here isn't making it possible.....


call AHC and tell them you want tv for ur wife, shouldnt be a problem as if u got job that should be fine! let us know what they say. í had a three times big fight with these visa officers mine own and few others . you got to fight for ur right mate becoz ur application is being looked upon people of slack working habit, in Oz you dont need to fight , just be polite they ll tell you all here. my all visa applications was done through immigration advise and reading books whether it was PR or now my wifes visa. Just ask them anyway.


----------



## s00071609

Rajshreerj said:


> hi mate ! if the person is eligible for new start allowance from centerlink that would be enough! no need to worry about bank balance and all that. best of luck to all of you.


Thts right but amt is too less and the partner wont get that. But it sud not deter the person frm getting the visa as its the amt the wise govt has set abt 300 a week. They might ask for other support that may b available but wont reject the visa


----------



## Rajshreerj

zsubbu said:


> Thats so rude, we thought we are all mates here, I've been observing your posts, u been so supportive to everyone and all of a sudden you started saying something which is gonna alter the harmony among us, NOT APPRECIATED. Regardless of nationality everyone is getting treated same at AHC, there are Indian applicants who are waiting for visas for 8 months....
> It all depends on luck, our documentation and how quick we respond in submitting them to dept.
> Ofcourse we are all working hard here to earn money and live here as we found Australia is better or may be someother personal reasons. Nobody is a millionaire here if so there is no need for us to struggle a lot to get a visa to Australia.
> After all if anything else is saved we send it back to our country as people have some inevitable responsibilities which cant be ignored and families depending on us for living.
> IF YOU ARE UNHAPPY WITH ANYTHING OR IF YOU FEEL U R TREATED WITH INJUSTIFICATION PLEASE LODGE A COMPLAINT AGAINST THE DEPARTMENT, BUT DONT BLAME THE NATIONALITY OR NATION. Lets be friends and help our other fellow members to give some moral support with your and our experiences in fetching this visa.
> 
> 
> Thank you.






Hmm! you got very good writing skills ZS however these are the fraction of being frustrated and felt humiliated by AHC . our communication usually ended up in argument about time taken to access the stages of visas between India and Nepal. they are relatively far distinct and despite having handful of Nepalese their processing was too slow,. Most of phone communication were meaning less and in the end i have to stop calling them after we HAD final aggressive argument with our case officer on the points we are unhappy with. you all forum members are mates of a fight . hope u all get ur visas soon,.dont get upset guys. Gurkhas are MAD but not mean. GOD BLESS AUSTRALIA


----------



## Rajshreerj

s00071609 said:


> Thts right but amt is too less and the partner wont get that. But it sud not deter the person frm getting the visa as its the amt the wise govt has set abt 300 a week. They might ask for other support that may b available but wont reject the visa


yes its true thats why govt removed AOS feeling it is biased against those who are poor(centerlink or pension) or in low income. everyone is entitled to get married . recently Seniors and others have started bringing fresh wives half their age so govt has to pre plan according to their citizen need too . hope this helps


----------



## ayaan

pardeep said:


> lane:hi ayaan and preet 1148 i read your information on timelinne. both of you have babies but still it is taking too long for you guys. i read on immi website that having a baby make your process quicker . so howcome it is taking too long in your cases.i feel for you guys.


thanks for concern pardeep,m soo frustrated these days becoz of visa,i dont kw wat ahc doing,m married from 4 yr +having baby+visited australia 3 times...and when my hubby called ahc today they said final in que etc etc and also they r doing sum more internal checks....i dont kw wat they wanna to prove?????


----------



## ayaan

ayaan said:


> thanks for concern pardeep,m soo frustrated these days becoz of visa,i dont kw wat ahc doing,m married from 4 yr +having baby+visited australia 3 times...and when my hubby called ahc today they said final in que etc etc and also they r doing sum more internal checks....i dont kw wat they wanna to prove?????


no visa grant today


----------



## smatilda

thanks for clarifying..
iam awaiting my medical call.
can you pls tell me what are the required docs that are to be carried for medical checkup


----------



## malhotra

*processing time for 300 visa (from NEW DELHI)*

HI am Malhotra from new delhi


I am a new in this form (Thanks for all for everything)
I applied for 300 Visa on 1st week of Oct 2012 in VFS (New Delhi)
CO assigned to me on Dec Mid 2012
Medical done in Dec Last Week 2012
(All doc's has been successfully submitted on time)
Our case us very simple & my CO has already told me - u will get ur visa soon 

"""""""ONLY PROCESSING TIME I WANT TO KNOW """":--->

Current Status :- when ever i call AHC they tell ur case has been forwarded for Final decision, 

Can Any one "PLEASE" tell in which months i can expect my visa (This april 2013 is my 7th months) When I can expect my 300 Visa. 

CAN ANY EXPERT OR ANY USER CAN REPLY TO ME - IT WILL BE G8 HELP FOR ME.


Regards
Malhotra
(new Delhi)


----------



## malhotra

What is this 90 day theory..??

\




jichupacha said:


> Hi..
> 
> Hold on friend..I was too in same situation waiting for medical clearance for 5 months...
> 
> Do your part perfectly..that golden mail will be in our inbox..soon
> 
> 
> Best wishes...


----------



## malhotra

zsubbu said:


> hopefully, by the end of this month all the applicants till october would be finalised.... this wait is unbearable...!!! All the best for the week ahead.
> We really donno how AHC works thats y ppl get their visas irrelevant to the DOL. so no use of hoping for 7 months theory, stick to the 90 day theory, atleast its working.
> TFN helped for ppl who are applying for australian visa (with work rights though, doesnt work for TV) for first time, but think about ppl who already had TFN before, like 485, 457 visas...they cant even check on TFN site about visa update.
> I pray for all those applicants waiting for the medical clearance, u can only see the light of hope at the end of tunnel once ur case is in final queue. Untill then we have no idea where we r stuck in this darkness. PATIENCE IS UR ONLY WEAPON AND FRIEND.




HI I am malhotra (300 visa- DOL- NEW DELHI (Oct-1st week)

this april 2013 is my 7th months 

My file was sent for final decision on 20th feb --

when i can expect my visa..??


----------



## pardeep

ayaan said:


> thanks for concern pardeep,m soo frustrated these days becoz of visa,i dont kw wat ahc doing,m married from 4 yr +having baby+visited australia 3 times...and when my hubby called ahc today they said final in que etc etc and also they r doing sum more internal checks....i dont kw wat they wanna to prove?????


i am in the same situation i have a 1 year old baby but he is in australia with his mother both are pr .i apllied in feb 2013.


----------



## pardeep

*visa*



pardeep said:


> i am in the same situation i have a 1 year old baby but he is in australia with his mother both are pr .i apllied in feb 2013.


looking at your situation ayaan, i cannot hope before december for myself


----------



## ank9shi

Rajshreerj said:


> yes its true thats why govt removed AOS feeling it is biased against those who are poor(centerlink or pension) or in low income. everyone is entitled to get married . recently Seniors and others have started bringing fresh wives half their age so govt has to pre plan according to their citizen need too . hope this helps


Thanks guys ... I'll ask my friend to go ahead with the application ... cheers and good luck to all of those waiting for the visa


----------



## zsubbu

malhotra said:


> HI am Malhotra from new delhi
> 
> 
> I am a new in this form (Thanks for all for everything)
> I applied for 300 Visa on 1st week of Oct 2012 in VFS (New Delhi)
> CO assigned to me on Dec Mid 2012
> Medical done in Dec Last Week 2012
> (All doc's has been successfully submitted on time)
> Our case us very simple & my CO has already told me - u will get ur visa soon
> 
> """""""ONLY PROCESSING TIME I WANT TO KNOW """":--->
> 
> Current Status :- when ever i call AHC they tell ur case has been forwarded for Final decision,
> 
> Can Any one "PLEASE" tell in which months i can expect my visa (This april 2013 is my 7th months) When I can expect my 300 Visa.
> 
> CAN ANY EXPERT OR ANY USER CAN REPLY TO ME - IT WILL BE G8 HELP FOR ME.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Malhotra
> (new Delhi)


As ur file is forwarded to Senior case officer on 20th feb 2013, u may expect it by 20th may 2013. As per the spreadsheet there is a trend going on, ppl are getting visas in 90 days from the day the file is forwarded to final decision. Some got it in less than 90 days as well. So wait until 20th may 2013, may be u can get it before that also. We never know how they work in AHC. If possible can u share ur timeline in detail so that we can upload it on spread sheet. Thank u.


----------



## 309/100

does anybody has link to the SS?


----------



## Praj1986

309/100 said:


> does anybody has link to the SS?


Here is the link to SS

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...kzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=9


----------



## aus309

Hi, I am an Austrllian PR. Curently my wife is here in melbourne on tourist visa. We lodged her PR from New Delhi on 21st Dec 2012. We are done with medical and PCC in march 2013. 2 days back we got mail from CO with below content:

I am writing in relation to your subclass 309 Spouse visa application. I have completed my initial assessment of your application and at this point it appears that you satisfy the core criteria for grant of the visa.

I note that you are currently in Australia. Before I am able to proceed with my assessment of your application you will need to depart Australia.

Please respond to this email within 28 days to advise when you will be departing Australia.

How to know if a senior CO is allocated?

My wife is travelling back today to India and we have booked return on 10th may. Normally how many days it takes after such mail is received.

Please respond. It will be of great help

Thanks,
aus309


----------



## Oshividhu

aus309 said:


> Hi, I am an Austrllian PR. Curently my wife is here in melbourne on tourist visa. We lodged her PR from New Delhi on 21st Dec 2012. We are done with medical and PCC in march 2013. 2 days back we got mail from CO with below content:
> 
> I am writing in relation to your subclass 309 Spouse visa application. I have completed my initial assessment of your application and at this point it appears that you satisfy the core criteria for grant of the visa.
> 
> I note that you are currently in Australia. Before I am able to proceed with my assessment of your application you will need to depart Australia.
> 
> Please respond to this email within 28 days to advise when you will be departing Australia.
> 
> How to know if a senior CO is allocated?
> 
> My wife is travelling back today to India and we have booked return on 10th may. Normally how many days it takes after such mail is received.
> 
> Please respond. It will be of great help
> 
> Thanks,
> aus309


I would suggest you to not book your return tickets yet, since you don't know how much time they take for granting the visa. Usually it is a few days, but in couple of cases it has taken 2-3 months.


----------



## srvj

aus309 said:


> Hi, I am an Austrllian PR. Curently my wife is here in melbourne on tourist visa. We lodged her PR from New Delhi on 21st Dec 2012. We are done with medical and PCC in march 2013. 2 days back we got mail from CO with below content:
> 
> I am writing in relation to your subclass 309 Spouse visa application. I have completed my initial assessment of your application and at this point it appears that you satisfy the core criteria for grant of the visa.
> 
> I note that you are currently in Australia. Before I am able to proceed with my assessment of your application you will need to depart Australia.
> 
> Please respond to this email within 28 days to advise when you will be departing Australia.
> 
> How to know if a senior CO is allocated?
> 
> My wife is travelling back today to India and we have booked return on 10th may. Normally how many days it takes after such mail is received.
> 
> Please respond. It will be of great help
> 
> Thanks,
> aus309


Hi,

average time to get visa after its been forwarded to SCO is 90 days. Probably u will get visa in July. There is no much difference b/w return and single ticket fare.

as you are travelling today, try to change ticket to 6 months open if it is possible.
after that you can change return date by paying $100


----------



## nkdangar

aus309 said:


> Hi, I am an Austrllian PR. Curently my wife is here in melbourne on tourist visa. We lodged her PR from New Delhi on 21st Dec 2012. We are done with medical and PCC in march 2013. 2 days back we got mail from CO with below content:
> 
> I am writing in relation to your subclass 309 Spouse visa application. I have completed my initial assessment of your application and at this point it appears that you satisfy the core criteria for grant of the visa.
> 
> I note that you are currently in Australia. Before I am able to proceed with my assessment of your application you will need to depart Australia.
> 
> Please respond to this email within 28 days to advise when you will be departing Australia.
> 
> How to know if a senior CO is allocated?
> 
> My wife is travelling back today to India and we have booked return on 10th may. Normally how many days it takes after such mail is received.
> 
> Please respond. It will be of great help
> 
> Thanks,
> aus309


Hi

As per the requirement we have to go offshore to get the visa granted as we applied from offshore. Some people get their visa very quickly and some don't, depending what documents they submitted along with the application and how quickly they respond to the queries from CO. 

You can just email them about the date of travelling offshore and also mention that you have booked a return ticket. 

btw, where did your wife undergone her medicals and pcc?


----------



## srvj

309/100 said:


> does anybody has link to the SS?



Hi,
You can access published SS doc from here

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&gid=9


----------



## ayaan

malhotra said:


> What is this 90 day theory..??
> 
> \


hi malhotra,welcum to the forum,when ur case has been forward to senior case officer then sco give decision in next 90 days,90 days theory is forum applicants miths about visa grant,dear as u see in the spreadsheet a 90% visa had granted after 80 to 90 days when sco assign,a very few visa granted before 90 days......so dear 90 days r our myths


----------



## ayaan

pardeep said:


> looking at your situation ayaan, i cannot hope before december for myself


its very hard to live without partneer, i came back india last year in may 29,after finished my visitor visa,my hubby PR came in june,then we applied my spouse visa ..so am here in india from last 1 year ,i lived with my baby without my partner from last 1 year,its very very frustrated dis moment,wanna to cry a lot


----------



## aus309

Hi thanks for ur reply...yes pcc is and medical is done...the co said that after my wife leaves from aus, it will be queued for final processing..thanks..


----------



## aus309

nkdangar said:


> Hi
> 
> As per the requirement we have to go offshore to get the visa granted as we applied from offshore. Some people get their visa very quickly and some don't, depending what documents they submitted along with the application and how quickly they respond to the queries from CO.
> 
> You can just email them about the date of travelling offshore and also mention that you have booked a return ticket.
> 
> btw, where did your wife undergone her medicals and pcc?


Hi nkdangar,

My wife did pcc and medical here in australia..all reqd docs are received by co and she said after my wife departs aus it will be queud for final processing...does that mean a sco will be assigned...how do i know if a sco is assigned and when?

Thanks,
Chandan


----------



## nkdangar

aus309 said:


> Hi nkdangar,
> 
> My wife did pcc and medical here in australia..all reqd docs are received by co and she said after my wife departs aus it will be queud for final processing...does that mean a sco will be assigned...how do i know if a sco is assigned and when?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chandan


hi

as we can see from the spreadsheet, most of the applicant till January are assigned sco. You can confirm this by calling ahc delhi. No need to talk to co, even the operator at ahc can tell you about the progress of your application.
are you there on the spreadsheet?
I am also in Melbourne. My wife applied for pcc last week and she is having medicals tomorrow.

Thx


----------



## malhotra

zsubbu said:


> As ur file is forwarded to Senior case officer on 20th feb 2013, u may expect it by 20th may 2013. As per the spreadsheet there is a trend going on, ppl are getting visas in 90 days from the day the file is forwarded to final decision. Some got it in less than 90 days as well. So wait until 20th may 2013, may be u can get it before that also. We never know how they work in AHC. If possible can u share ur timeline in detail so that we can upload it on spread sheet. Thank u.





"zsubbu" thanks for ur reply (Its a great help & i feel u have a good experience in guessing PMV ie 300 ) hope ur estimation of guessing always come true.

1. I need to know how an applicant (like me) can guess when the file has been forwarded from CO to SCO (For final decision).

2. what is this trick "90 Days theory"..?? ( I believe this trick is really working for all PMV cases)

3. will i get any advantage that i applied from delhi - so that i could expect the final decision before 20 th may.:fingerscrossed:

4. what will be the communication mode -it will be via. mail direct from CO or it will be the mail from SCO or ....etc etc..??

In brief my SS is :-

DOL :- 5th Oct 2012 (new Delhi)
CO allocated :- 20th DEC 2102 (as i got the mail/call from CO)
Medical & PCC done & submitted END OF DEC 2012
Exactly i dont know on which date my CO has send my file for final decision but my CO called me in Feb Mid & they said ur next date of marriage will be (approx) end of march but i didn't received any communication till now (i.e 16th April)

but when i called AHC after March end they said ur file is already under final decision. (I am guessing that my CO had forwarded my Case to SCO near by mid of feb (i.e on the day she had called me)

Dear zsubbu

Your reply to my above query will be highly appreciable how AHC works. 
Waiting for you reply.



Regards
Malhotra


----------



## pardeep

ayaan said:


> its very hard to live without partneer, i came back india last year in may 29,after finished my visitor visa,my hubby PR came in june,then we applied my spouse visa ..so am here in india from last 1 year ,i lived with my baby without my partner from last 1 year,its very very frustrated dis moment,wanna to cry a lot


my wife is facing the same problem. she has to work,look after baby.it is really stressful and moreover when my son sees other children's father coming to pick them from childcare and he has only his mother . he feels sad , he is so young but we can see his face expressions.


----------



## aus309

nkdangar said:


> hi
> 
> as we can see from the spreadsheet, most of the applicant till January are assigned sco. You can confirm this by calling ahc delhi. No need to talk to co, even the operator at ahc can tell you about the progress of your application.
> are you there on the spreadsheet?
> I am also in Melbourne. My wife applied for pcc last week and she is having medicals tomorrow.
> 
> Thx


Hi,

No im not on spreadsheet.joined forum today.can u pls tell me how to update the sheet. Do u know if applicant is goungback to india from aus and the case is in final stage, the processing can be a little faster.

Also as per the sheet applicants who have lodged the visa till what date have received the grant?


Thanks.


----------



## s00071609

aus309 said:


> Hi, I am an Austrllian PR. Curently my wife is here in melbourne on tourist visa. We lodged her PR from New Delhi on 21st Dec 2012. We are done with medical and PCC in march 2013. 2 days back we got mail from CO with below content:
> 
> I am writing in relation to your subclass 309 Spouse visa application. I have completed my initial assessment of your application and at this point it appears that you satisfy the core criteria for grant of the visa.
> 
> I note that you are currently in Australia. Before I am able to proceed with my assessment of your application you will need to depart Australia.
> 
> Please respond to this email within 28 days to advise when you will be departing Australia.
> 
> How to know if a senior CO is allocated?
> 
> My wife is travelling back today to India and we have booked return on 10th may. Normally how many days it takes after such mail is received.
> 
> Please respond. It will be of great help
> 
> Thanks,
> aus309


What do you mean by PR? Which category visa you applied? After the initial assessment I dont think anyone got visa in a few days. This thread is full of 90 days theory, you may look at that. I am not sure how Delhi visa office works but its surprising that its asking people to depart 3 months in advance. I think your case has gone to SCO and from this point 3 months or so is the time standard. You sud call them and ask them if your visa is ready for a grant and in how many days are they granting it, or its just that its now with SCO who takes such a long long time.


----------



## UK19

Praj1986 said:


> Here is the link to SS
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...kzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=9


whoever is updating pls update this:


I had applied for the 679 family sponsored visitor visa in australia. They didnt ask for any bonds to be deposited.

date lodged: 15/03/2013
granted: 18/03/2013


----------



## s00071609

UK19 said:


> whoever is updating pls update this:
> 
> 
> I had applied for the 679 family sponsored visitor visa in australia. They didnt ask for any bonds to be deposited.
> 
> date lodged: 15/03/2013
> granted: 18/03/2013


how many months did u get. did it come wid no further stay??


----------



## zsubbu

malhotra said:


> "zsubbu" thanks for ur reply (Its a great help & i feel u have a good experience in guessing PMV ie 300 ) hope ur estimation of guessing always come true.
> 
> 1. I need to know how an applicant (like me) can guess when the file has been forwarded from CO to SCO (For final decision).
> 
> 2. what is this trick "90 Days theory"..?? ( I believe this trick is really working for all PMV cases)
> 
> 3. will i get any advantage that i applied from delhi - so that i could expect the final decision before 20 th may.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 4. what will be the communication mode -it will be via. mail direct from CO or it will be the mail from SCO or ....etc etc..??
> 
> In brief my SS is :-
> 
> DOL :- 5th Oct 2012 (new Delhi)
> CO allocated :- 20th DEC 2102 (as i got the mail/call from CO)
> Medical & PCC done & submitted END OF DEC 2012
> Exactly i dont know on which date my CO has send my file for final decision but my CO called me in Feb Mid & they said ur next date of marriage will be (approx) end of march but i didn't received any communication till now (i.e 16th April)
> 
> but when i called AHC after March end they said ur file is already under final decision. (I am guessing that my CO had forwarded my Case to SCO near by mid of feb (i.e on the day she had called me)
> 
> Dear zsubbu
> 
> Your reply to my above query will be highly appreciable how AHC works.
> Waiting for you reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Malhotra


Hi, I just made some guesses according to the SpreadSheet and the way visas were granted before to the forum members.
I donno about PMV and how it works.

1. U will be notified by the CO after the initial assessment is done and forwarded to SCO, it may be by email or sometime by telephone.

2. 90 days theory is, from the day when ur file is forwarded to SCO it will take more or less 90 days to grant ur visa. some ppl got it before the 90 days time elapsed and some other got it in between 90-100 days.

3. No advantage from the place it is lodged.

4. Visa grant letter will be from SCO after the decission is made. By email, sometimes notified by telephone as well.

After u submitted ur docs in the month end of december 2012 i donno y ur CO took a lot of time to forward it to SCO. find out the exact day it is forwarded to SCO and count 90 days from there.

In predicting so, I only say that its indicative and from the experiences of other members. Dont rely completely on this.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> its very hard to live without partneer, i came back india last year in may 29,after finished my visitor visa,my hubby PR came in june,then we applied my spouse visa ..so am here in india from last 1 year ,i lived with my baby without my partner from last 1 year,its very very frustrated dis moment,wanna to cry a lot


Seems like we are in the same boat ayaan.. I came here in June last year.. And blessed with baby in August as well... It's making me so sad that my baby is getting older day by day without having love from her dad...

It's nearly 1 year...  driving me crazy


----------



## ayaan

same with me,when my son speaks little words like daddy..i show him photos or use skype web chat with my hubby,u knw when my hubby call me every day ,every time our talk start with visa and also end on visa,everytime he told me i call u after a hettic day and u dont have any other gossips..sum time i feel like am spoil my hubby moods because of my non stop talk about ahc,sum times we deceide for applying visitor visa then think we already completed 8 months + so we havE to wait a little more ...i dont kw dear wat we want to do,my baby s birthday is coming next week...am sooooooooooo sad...becoz am celebrating birthday alone.


----------



## ayaan

i think ,no visa grant today..


----------



## forron

srvj said:


> Hi,
> 
> average time to get visa after its been forwarded to SCO is 90 days. Probably u will get visa in July. There is no much difference b/w return and single ticket fare.
> 
> as you are travelling today, try to change ticket to 6 months open if it is possible.
> after that you can change return date by paying $100


Hi there,

Same boat as u r. Guess even the time of lodgement is the same for my wife and think its the same case officer PA. We have received the same email. My wife left about three weeks ago back to india. Dont think that the visa will b granted. It will still process as per the avg processing time. Now file has been moved to the decision queue. 
Have applied for another tourist visa to bring my wife back coz as per the avg processing time it will take until end of July. We cannot stay apart that long. Checked with immigration in Aus and they informed if my wife travels on visit visa it should not eaffect spouse visa time and incase the senior officer picks up yhe file and sees the applicant is in australia then they will notify to leave australia to grant the spouse visa. Hope his helps. 
Cheers


----------



## zsubbu

ayaan said:


> same with me,when my son speaks little words like daddy..i show him photos or use skype web chat with my hubby,u knw when my hubby call me every day ,every time our talk start with visa and also end on visa,everytime he told me i call u after a hettic day and u dont have any other gossips..sum time i feel like am spoil my hubby moods because of my non stop talk about ahc,sum times we deceide for applying visitor visa then think we already completed 8 months + so we havE to wait a little more ...i dont kw dear wat we want to do,my baby s birthday is coming next week...am sooooooooooo sad...becoz am celebrating birthday alone.


more or less its same everywhere. AHC should understand this, families, relationships, bonds and there are many more things that are getting played while thay take ages to clear the applications. its not the same with other countries, in UK they get it by 2 weeks or may be maximum in worst case scenarios 2 months. 
I really really really dont understand onething, as we give all the documents according to the check list provided by immigration and they receive them all and satisfied, y would it take so long to grant the visa. whats in initial assessment, what is a SCO gonna do after CO done their work.
Are they testing our patience or what. atleast they can tell us what criteria and parameters they are looking for in assessing an application, no transperancy at all. AHC, what ever is ur procedure of processing it is......U REALLY SUCK and playing with our feelings. Never seen such a worst and ages taking processing times for any country.


----------



## pardeep

Lonely2 said:


> Seems like we are in the same boat ayaan.. I came here in June last year.. And blessed with baby in August as well... It's making me so sad that my baby is getting older day by day without having love from her dad...
> 
> It's nearly 1 year...  driving me crazy


hi lonely 2, is your baby in india or australia. why it is taking so long time in your case? is there any reason behind it?


----------



## ayaan

pardeep said:


> hi lonely 2, is your baby in india or australia. why it is taking so long time in your case? is there any reason behind it?


lonely2,u will be get visa in the end of this week...m sure about ur grant,now u r the 1 in SS who completed more then 80 days[becoz lonely90 did her pcc again }


----------



## ayaan

hi friends ,my file has been farward to sco on 27 feb,zsubb plz do predict when i can except visa??


----------



## ayaan

Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


----------



## ayaan

i just check ato site while go for sleeping and become mad after reading this


----------



## ayaan

am jumping in my bed ,i can nt belive


----------



## ayaan

thanku waheguru ji


----------



## abhisek

Comgrats ayaan....happy for ya....


----------



## missushona

Can anyone please give me the ato link on how to check ?


----------



## Sep

ayaan said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


U r legend, more than happy that u finally did it, u have rocked this forum, i wish a very happy life


----------



## pardeep

ayaan said:


> am jumping in my bed ,i can nt belive


hi ayyan i am so happy for you. congrats, i am so happy for you and your baby. :clap2:


----------



## pardeep

ayaan said:


> lonely2,u will be get visa in the end of this week...m sure about ur grant,now u r the 1 in SS who completed more then 80 days[becoz lonely90 did her pcc again }


hi ayaan can u help me inn telling me how you know the exact date of your file being sent to sco ? did your co send you email? pls tell me ,i have same situation like you . i am missing my son so much .


----------



## missushona

ayaan said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


Can anyone please give me the ato link on how to check ?


----------



## melb220813

missushona said:


> Can anyone please give me the ato link on how to check ?


ATO Link - https://iar.ato.gov.au


----------



## nkdangar

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...kzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=9


----------



## srvj

missushona said:


> Can anyone please give me the ato link on how to check ?


Hi,

If you need instructions on how to check TFN. there is an file in thread attachments.

go to forum home page,

look for sublclass 309/100..... thread,

next to to title you can see attachment symbol (paper clip symbol) ,

click on that , a new window opens up with all attached files.


----------



## ayaan

thanks all forum members for support me ....finally got visa...hurrryyyyy 
pardeep my case officer did nt mailed me when my file has been farward for que ,i called ahc and asked operator to tell me the date,after forcing opertor told me the sco date


----------



## ayaan

i got visa after 8 months 10 days...


----------



## srvj

nkdangar said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...kzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=9


Hi nkdangar,

Have you submitted your additional docs (medical)

thanks


----------



## srvj

ayaan said:


> thanks all forum members for support me ....finally got visa...hurrryyyyy
> pardeep my case officer did nt mailed me when my file has been farward for que ,i called ahc and asked operator to tell me the date,after forcing opertor told me the sco date


Hi Ayaan 

Conratulations..lane:


----------



## nkdangar

srvj said:


> Hi nkdangar,
> 
> Have you submitted your additional docs (medical)
> 
> thanks


Hi srvj,

I applied for pcc last friday, still haven't got the passport back so i couldn't attend my medicals today. Now i have booked it for next tuesday, here in melbourne.

thanx


----------



## ayaan

srvj said:


> Hi Aayan
> 
> Conratulations..lane:


thanks dear...


----------



## nkdangar

I got email from different CO asking for the medicals and then one week later another CO called me and also emailed requiring pcc and form 80 questions 60 to end. Don't know why this happened?


----------



## nkdangar

Congrats Ayaan!!!!


----------



## melb220813

ayaan said:


> hi friends ,my file has been farward to sco on 27 feb,zsubb plz do predict when i can except visa??


Happy for you mate! Deserve it !!


----------



## Ravi_12

ayaan said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


Congrats ayaan.... Happy for you...


----------



## Praj1986

Hi friend .. Just curious to know that if a visa applicant is pregnant, does it affect visa processing time ? If anyone was in or know someone who was in this situation, plz tell me their experience abt it. Thanks


----------



## srvj

nkdangar said:


> Hi srvj,
> 
> I applied for pcc last friday, still haven't got the passport back so i couldn't attend my medicals today. Now i have booked it for next tuesday, here in melbourne.
> 
> thanx


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## ayaan

Ravi_12 said:


> Congrats ayaan.... Happy for you...


thanks dear


----------



## MsShaikh

Congrats Ayaan...well deserved....god bless u n ur baby...happy reunion..have a safe journey..n please pray for all of us...


----------



## s hi

ayaan said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.




CONGRATULATION.......U REALLY DESERVE IT......:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## missushona

srvj said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you need instructions on how to check TFN. there is an file in thread attachments.
> 
> go to forum home page,
> 
> look for sublclass 309/100..... thread,
> 
> next to to title you can see attachment symbol (paper clip symbol) ,
> 
> click on that , a new window opens up with all attached files.


Thank you


----------



## missushona

melb220813 said:


> ATO Link - https://iar.ato.gov.au


Thanks


----------



## fistu

Congratulation Aayan, 
Thank you wonderful people. I got my grant letter today an SCO was LMmerry, 
This forum was so helpful on high times. Personally I have never heard about refusual of 309 visa. I hope everyone gets visa soon and get a relieve of pressure.
God bless all. May this forum continue as harmonious as it is and become handy for future expats.
Cheers,


----------



## jagtar

URGENTLY HELP NEEDED 
Hello frnds, 
I want to get some information regarding application of partner visa. I am an Australian citizen, I hold Australian passport. I came to India in January 2012, now it's more than a year that I am in India. I got married in January 2013 in India with an Indian citizen girl, now I want to apply visa for her so that we can stay together in australia. Can you please tell me that what form I have to fill and what document is needed. Very important question is I don't have current payslips because I am not in Australia more than a year then how can I sponsor her. Is it mandatory to give payslips? 

Thanks


----------



## preet1148

Hi Ayaan,
Congratulations..
Just wanna ask did u apply for tfn wen u were in Aus.?
Bcoz i hv been to aus. n hv tfn already n getting d same msg as u got.
the msg im getting is " Your details indicate that u r eligible for a TFN but u have not yet arrived in australia. Pls wait until you arrive in aus. before you apply for a TFN."


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> am jumping in my bed ,i can nt belive


Congratulation to you ayaan.. Happy reunion


----------



## Lonely2

pardeep said:


> hi lonely 2, is your baby in india or australia. why it is taking so long time in your case? is there any reason behind it?


I don't know man... It's very difficult for me and my baby... 

I don't see any reason so far..


----------



## ayaan

preet1148 said:


> Hi Ayaan,
> Congratulations..
> Just wanna ask did u apply for tfn wen u were in Aus.?
> Bcoz i hv been to aus. n hv tfn already n getting d same msg as u got.
> the msg im getting is " Your details indicate that u r eligible for a TFN but u have not yet arrived in australia. Pls wait until you arrive in aus. before you apply for a TFN."


morning i called ahc and confirm my grant dear...hurrry


----------



## pardeep

Lonely2 said:


> I don't know man... It's very difficult for me and my baby...
> 
> I don't see any reason so far..


so your baby is in india


----------



## pardeep

pardeep said:


> so your baby is in india


i do not why they are taking so long with babies. person who have babies from other countries get it quicker compare to other applicants.


----------



## Lonely2

pardeep said:


> i do not why they are taking so long with babies. person who have babies from other countries get it quicker compare to other applicants.


God knows... I have provided all the documents they asked.. My file has been forwarded to sco in jan 25 th... Don't know how long it's gonna take....


----------



## pardeep

Lonely2 said:


> God knows... I have provided all the documents they asked.. My file has been forwarded to sco in jan 25 th... Don't know how long it's gonna take....


have you called them to know why they are taking too long? i have also sae situation. i am crying to see my baby


----------



## preet1148

Hi, 

Wanted to confirm, did u apply for a TFN wen u were in Aus.?

Thanks


----------



## Lonely2

pardeep said:


> have you called them to know why they are taking too long? i have also sae situation. i am crying to see my baby


They always gave a standard reply 7 month processing time and bla.. Bla... Bla...


----------



## jags

ayaan said:


> morning i called ahc and confirm my grant dear...hurrry


congratulations ayaan...wish u good luck ,,,,,,,,u made my hopes high....


----------



## s00071609

Can anyone tell me when the immi asks us to depart Australia. Is it when the initial assessment is complete and the file forwarded to SCO? Or When SCO has completed the assessment and the visa is ready for a grant? Need some advice pls


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> thanks all forum members for support me ....finally got visa...hurrryyyyy
> pardeep my case officer did nt mailed me when my file has been farward for que ,i called ahc and asked operator to tell me the date,after forcing opertor told me the sco date


Congrats dear.. Very happy for you


----------



## ZKS

s00071609 said:


> Can anyone tell me when the immi asks us to depart Australia. Is it when the initial assessment is complete and the file forwarded to SCO? Or When SCO has completed the assessment and the visa is ready for a grant? Need some advice pls


Hi even i would like to know when the AHC ppl inform us when the initial assessment is complete and the file forwarded to SCO? Or When SCO has completed the assessment and the visa is ready for a grant? My tourist visa of 3 months getting over next month n my 7 months period as well so m just curious n worried so if anyone could help pls....


----------



## s00071609

ZKS said:


> Hi even i would like to know when the AHC ppl inform us when the initial assessment is complete and the file forwarded to SCO? Or When SCO has completed the assessment and the visa is ready for a grant? My tourist visa of 3 months getting over next month n my 7 months period as well so m just curious n worried so if anyone could help pls....


When did u apply for the visa? 
Were you informed that it has been queued for final decision?
How long after you applied, you came to Aus on Tourist visa?


----------



## pardeep

ayaan said:


> same with me,when my son speaks little words like daddy..i show him photos or use skype web chat with my hubby,u knw when my hubby call me every day ,every time our talk start with visa and also end on visa,everytime he told me i call u after a hettic day and u dont have any other gossips..sum time i feel like am spoil my hubby moods because of my non stop talk about ahc,sum times we deceide for applying visitor visa then think we already completed 8 months + so we havE to wait a little more ...i dont kw dear wat we want to do,my baby s birthday is coming next week...am sooooooooooo sad...becoz am celebrating birthday alone.


hi ayaan you should celebrate this visa grant , as i talked with you only few days before and you got visa. i am lucky for you. congrats again sister. your visa gives everyone new hope


----------



## Oshividhu

ayaan said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


Congrats ayaan. Happy reunion.


----------



## preet1148

ayaan said:


> morning i called ahc and confirm my grant dear...hurrry


Hi Ayaan, 

Wanted to confirm, did u apply for a TFN wen u were in Aus. n to which part of Aus. r u going?

Thanks


----------



## preet1148

Hi Ayaan!

I also called ahc, delhi today but cud not talk to my co but some other officer. When u called, did u talk to ur co or someone else?
How often did you call ahc, delhi? 
Does it help if we have a regular follow up with them?
Hope they don't get irritated n spoil d case instead (which i'm afraid of)?

Thanx


----------



## sritss

Hi,
Please update the spreadsheet as I am unable to edit it.I just joined the forum.
My 309 status is as below: 
DOL: 31/12/2012
CO assigned:01/03/2012(Jitin Rawal)
Docs requested hotos
I received an email that my application has been queued for decision on 08/04/2013.


----------



## ayaan

pardeep said:


> hi ayaan you should celebrate this visa grant , as i talked with you only few days before and you got visa. i am lucky for you. congrats again sister. your visa gives everyone new hope


thanx a lot :clap2:


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> thanx a lot :clap2:


Hey aya an

Can you please check your son's passport number on that tfn site... And let me know.. Please please


----------



## ayaan

Oshividhu said:


> Congrats ayaan. Happy reunion.


thanx dear...


----------



## ayaan

Lonely2 said:


> Hey aya an
> 
> Can you please check your son's passport number on that tfn site... And let me know.. Please please


dear i just checked my son tfn ,dat showed 
Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN....


----------



## ayaan

preet1148 said:


> Hi Ayaan!
> 
> I also called ahc, delhi today but cud not talk to my co but some other officer. When u called, did u talk to ur co or someone else?
> How often did you call ahc, delhi?
> Does it help if we have a regular follow up with them?
> Hope they don't get irritated n spoil d case instead (which i'm afraid of)?
> 
> Thanx


hi preet 1148, dear i used to called ahc 3,4 times in a week,and am thinking its did not effect my case ...u can call ahc when u want...no impact on case..


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> dear i just checked my son tfn ,dat showed
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN....


Ok.. I have sent you a private message... Please have a look


----------



## ayaan

guys,am happy becoz my visa break the 90 days theory...yieepee


----------



## ayaan

Lonely2 said:


> Ok.. I have sent you a private message... Please have a look


dear i checked my son tfn at night also,and again now for u,its always shows same msg...eligible.......


----------



## ayaan

preet1148 said:


> Hi Ayaan,
> 
> Wanted to confirm, did u apply for a TFN wen u were in Aus. n to which part of Aus. r u going?
> 
> Thanks


no dear ,i was on visitir visa dat time so did nt aplied tfn,now am going to melbourne


----------



## ayaan

lonely 2 wat happened,does it updated?????


----------



## ayaan

after reading ur msg i am sure u got visa today.....


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> after reading ur msg i am sure u got visa today.....


Thanks but have to confirm it from ahc... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## malhotra

ayaan said:


> hi malhotra,welcum to the forum,when ur case has been forward to senior case officer then sco give decision in next 90 days,90 days theory is forum applicants miths about visa grant,dear as u see in the spreadsheet a 90% visa had granted after 80 to 90 days when sco assign,a very few visa granted before 90 days......so dear 90 days r our myths




Dear sir

Thanks for ur reply , how I can know when my co has forwarded my case to sco..?

Secondly my dol was 5th Oct 2012 for pmv 300. According to ur experience when I can expect my visa. all my doc n file has been submitted on time.


I have also analyzed spreadsheet and came to know mostly it take 8/9 months to get visa form dol.


----------



## malhotra

zsubbu said:


> hopefully, by the end of this month all the applicants till october would be finalised.... this wait is unbearable...!!! All the best for the week ahead.
> We really donno how AHC works thats y ppl get their visas irrelevant to the DOL. so no use of hoping for 7 months theory, stick to the 90 day theory, atleast its working.
> TFN helped for ppl who are applying for australian visa (with work rights though, doesnt work for TV) for first time, but think about ppl who already had TFN before, like 485, 457 visas...they cant even check on TFN site about visa update.
> I pray for all those applicants waiting for the medical clearance, u can only see the light of hope at the end of tunnel once ur case is in final queue. Untill then we have no idea where we r stuck in this darkness. PATIENCE IS UR ONLY WEAPON AND FRIEND.




Hi zsubba
what do u mean ...those who has applies for 300 PMV . October applicants can really expect there visa.??? In this week ....really ...


finger crossed ...

Zsubba wil wait for ur reply (in advance thanks so much for all ur support)


Malhotra


----------



## malhotra

Lonely2 said:


> Ok.. I have sent you a private message... Please have a look


Dear 

1.What is this TFN..?

2. IS THIS IS A RIGHT FORM FOR 300 visa PMV...?


----------



## zsubbu

malhotra said:


> Hi zsubba
> what do u mean ...those who has applies for 300 PMV . October applicants can really expect there visa.??? In this week ....really ...
> 
> 
> finger crossed ...
> 
> Zsubba wil wait for ur reply (in advance thanks so much for all ur support)
> 
> 
> Malhotra


One thing is for sure, for 309/100 a visa will be granted by 7 months of time from DOL or by 90 days from the day its been forwarded to SCO.

Ayaan got 100 visa in 8 months and 10 days. 90 day theory didnt applied for ayaan but they waited for 1.5 months extra than the indicative time.


----------



## zsubbu

ayaan said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


First of all, Congratulations Ayaan. 90 day theory didnt applied to u coz u already crossed the 7 months period and u should be granted the visa by earliest, so u got it in 50 days from the date sco is allocated. Anyways, lets not bang our heads the way AHC works, its time for celebration for u. enjoy and happy reunion.
Congratulations once again.


----------



## malhotra

zsubbu said:


> One thing is for sure, for 309/100 a visa will be granted by 7 months of time from DOL or by 90 days from the day its been forwarded to SCO.
> 
> Ayaan got 100 visa in 8 months and 10 days. 90 day theory didnt applied for ayaan but they waited for 1.5 months extra than the indicative time.



What is this TFN...?

Do we have any separate form for visa 300 PMV.???
Or I should follow this 309 form only .for 300 visa


----------



## zsubbu

Updated Spread Sheet... here you go ayaan, finally u r in blue....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&usp=sharing


----------



## zsubbu

malhotra said:


> What is this TFN...?
> 
> Do we have any separate form for visa 300 PMV.???
> Or I should follow this 309 form only .for 300 visa


TFN mean Tax File Number. You can apply for it online in ATO website. Once you apply it, if u r applying for first time and never had any australian visa with work rights before... u will get either of two messages.
It will say something like u r not eligible for TFN bla bla bla...which means u havent got ur visa yet.
If it says u r eligible for TFN and wait until you arrive in australia, that means ur visa is granted.

Its just a tool used by our members to find about the progress of their paper application.
It will not be useful to find abt ur visa grant, if u aleady have a TFN or any substantial visa (had or have Temporary residency before, 457 visa) with work rights coz it will always show u, u are eligible for the visa...


----------



## abhisek

malhotra said:


> What is this TFN...?
> 
> Do we have any separate form for visa 300 PMV.???
> Or I should follow this 309 form only .for 300 visa


Hey Malhotra... TFN is Tax Fiile Number which you will need while working in Australia... it is not mecessary to fill o6t a form for tfn umtil u get a visa.. however ppl are using it ina way to check if thwy canapply for it...you cant apply ifu dont have a visa..so if v8sa is not granted thats what the msg shows....


----------



## malhotra

zsubbu said:


> TFN mean Tax File Number. You can apply for it online in ATO website. Once you apply it, if u r applying for first time and never had any australian visa with work rights before... u will get either of two messages.
> It will say something like u r not eligible for TFN bla bla bla...which means u havent got ur visa yet.
> If it says u r eligible for TFN and wait until you arrive in australia, that means ur visa is granted.
> 
> Its just a tool used by our members to find about the progress of their paper application.
> It will not be useful to find abt ur visa grant, if u aleady have a TFN or any substantial visa (had or have Temporary residency before, 457 visa) with work rights coz it will always show u, u are eligible for the visa...


Thank you so much for the information.


----------



## ayaan

zsubbu said:


> Updated Spread Sheet... here you go ayaan, finally u r in blue....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&usp=sharing


thanks zsubbu...tears r come when i see m in blue..


----------



## ayaan

fistu said:


> Congratulation Aayan,
> Thank you wonderful people. I got my grant letter today an SCO was LMmerry,
> This forum was so helpful on high times. Personally I have never heard about refusual of 309 visa. I hope everyone gets visa soon and get a relieve of pressure.
> God bless all. May this forum continue as harmonious as it is and become handy for future expats.
> Cheers,


hi fistu thanks,whwn will u flying...or which place??


----------



## lonelyf90

hi people...
Its going to be 90 days for me tomorrow, I know I am the odd one out, i would no survive the 90 days theory, my case is on hold, I have Indian PCC to provide and my UAE pcc is also expired do it will take a total of 10 days....
I dont know whether I should cry or not, but I am holding back my tears to cry my mind out once my hubby comes to take me once and for all! It was not my fault, they didnt check my PCC initially, and now they are asking one by one! 
but thats oki, this visa and this distance has taught me so many things in life!
I'll be a succesful person if I would wait, anyways today will pass and even would tomorrow, to those who are waiting....don't loose hope, if not today its gona b a better tomorrow!
Just ask God to give u patience!


----------



## lonelyf90

ayaan said:


> thanks zsubbu...tears r come when i see m in blue..


all d best....!!


----------



## malhotra

Ayaan...congratulations good to hear about ur news I can understand how much happy u will be , after a long time u and ur wife will be united keep sharing ur exp. Here , it helps us a lot ..i am also October applicant for 300 PMV . Hope now AHC will start processing Oct. Applicants files.

Malhotra


----------



## malhotra

ayaan said:


> thanks zsubbu...tears r come when i see m in blue..


Congratulations .....also pray for us and keep sharing about ur exp . It give us a lot help.

Which time u got ur visa .. after lunch or in morning hours
got mail from co or sco ???


Malhotra


----------



## malhotra

lonelyf90 said:


> hi people...
> Its going to be 90 days for me tomorrow, I know I am the odd one out, i would no survive the 90 days theory, my case is on hold, I have Indian PCC to provide and my UAE pcc is also expired do it will take a total of 10 days....
> I dont know whether I should cry or not, but I am holding back my tears to cry my mind out once my hubby comes to take me once and for all! It was not my fault, they didnt check my PCC initially, and now they are asking one by one!
> but thats oki, this visa and this distance has taught me so many things in life!
> I'll be a succesful person if I would wait, anyways today will pass and even would tomorrow, to those who are waiting....don't loose hope, if not today its gona b a better tomorrow!
> Just ask God to give u patience!





Yes i can understand how hard it is ....me n my wife are waiting for 300 visa. Its our 7 months (running) , I know its hard .....but always hope for the best ... Believe in god ....n have patience ...

Malhotra


----------



## DivyaBalsa

Im waiting for more than a year now, my application was lodged on 11th April 2012. Hope everybody get their visa very soon, hoping for best. Me and my husband are going through really stressful lifestyle. .


Divya Bala


----------



## rajat_1

Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


----------



## rajat_1

Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.

DOL 10-sep-2012
CO 4 dec 2012
sco 25-feb-2013


WOW its an awesome feeling........................Thanks to this forum for the information that it provides to all the people regarding visa process and the information about tfn is a bonus.......


----------



## DivyaBalsa

I don't like this 90 days theory.  My case officer said that my application has been sent for decision 4 weeks back.No updates since den., it's been more than a year since I lodged my application. My pcc has expired last sep as it was valid oly for 3 months,they haven't asked anything about it. Should I keep it ready, will they ask me to apply for a new one.
Missing my husband badly, eagerly waiting for my visa. 



Divya bala


----------



## rajat_1

DivyaBalsa said:


> I don't like this 90 days theory.  My case officer said that my application has been sent for decision 4 weeks back.No updates since den., it's been more than a year since I lodged my application. My pcc has expired last sep as it was valid oly for 3 months,they haven't asked anything about it. Should I keep it ready, will they ask me to apply for a new one.
> Missing my husband badly, eagerly waiting for my visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Divya bala


Well you should not worry about the 90 day theory...my application was sent for decision on 25th feb and the tfn was updated today...........in your case as well you should get it before 90 days


----------



## DivyaBalsa

Hopefully , thanks for ur wishes! And Congrats,really happy for u When are u planning to fly"


----------



## rajat_1

DivyaBalsa said:


> Hopefully , thanks for ur wishes! And Congrats,really happy for u When are u planning to fly"


Thanks ..... but I have not received the grant mail yet..........hoping to fly by first week of may


----------



## DivyaBalsa

U will get it soon happy reunion


----------



## rajat_1

ank9shi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A friend of mine is seeking to apply for spouse visa. He is an Australian Citizen but left Aus around an year ago ... now he doesn't have any bank balance in Australian account or any current pay slips ... would he still be able to apply and sponsor his wife ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes he is very much eligible for sponsoring his wife......all he needs to do is provide the details of his current employment along with other required documents. The current employment could be in an Indian company.


----------



## missushona

Hi,

When the average visa processing is 8months, I am surpurised how can someone get their visa's by 5-6 months (no special conditions)?? How can this miracle happen?


----------



## Oshividhu

rajat_1 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Oshividhu

DivyaBalsa said:


> I don't like this 90 days theory.  My case officer said that my application has been sent for decision 4 weeks back.No updates since den., it's been more than a year since I lodged my application. My pcc has expired last sep as it was valid oly for 3 months,they haven't asked anything about it. Should I keep it ready, will they ask me to apply for a new one.
> Missing my husband badly, eagerly waiting for my visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Divya bala


Keep the PCC ready just in case they ask. It's better than wasting valuable time later. 

Could you tell me why your PCC is valid only for 3 months, generally it's valid for a year.


----------



## rashi25

ayaan said:


> i just check ato site while go for sleeping and become mad after reading this


Congrats ayan 
I told u na u gonna ur get it 
Reaalllly happpppy for u


----------



## rashi25

DivyaBalsa said:


> Im waiting for more than a year now, my application was lodged on 11th April 2012. Hope everybody get their visa very soon, hoping for best. Me and my husband are going through really stressful lifestyle. .
> 
> 
> Divya Bala


Hey Divya,

First of all relax.

Secondly, PCC is valid for a year. In my case too
PCC got expired nd I was wondering of applying
For new one. But that is not required.
If at the time of applying d case your PCC is valid
than no need to worry.

Please mark a mail direct to DIAC, m sure u gonna get it
Asap.


----------



## srvj

DivyaBalsa said:


> I don't like this 90 days theory.  My case officer said that my application has been sent for decision 4 weeks back.No updates since den., it's been more than a year since I lodged my application. My pcc has expired last sep as it was valid oly for 3 months,they haven't asked anything about it. Should I keep it ready, will they ask me to apply for a new one.
> Missing my husband badly, eagerly waiting for my visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Divya bala


Hi Divya,

can you share more details/dates about your appl.

like 
DOL, 
Co assigned
Additional docs req.
addi.. doc submit.
SCO assign.

or any other imp dates.

probably you dont need to reapply PCC, usually its valid for one year. (if you get it from regional passport office)


----------



## jagha86

hi guys..Am back on forum.. :ranger: Hope every1 is doing fine.. :thumb: :clap2: :thumb: Congrats for all who got their visa & :thumb: My best wishes for the people who are waiting for the visa :thumb: ..


----------



## jagha86

can any1 pls send me the link for the spreadsheet.? who is maintaining the SS now?


----------



## srvj

jagha86 said:


> can any1 pls send me the link for the spreadsheet.? who is maintaining the SS now?


Hi Jagha86,

Welcome Back to forum.

here is ss link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9

Myself and
Zsubbu and Aarc_10 are updating ss file.


----------



## ayaan

malhotra said:


> Congratulations .....also pray for us and keep sharing about ur exp . It give us a lot help.
> 
> Which time u got ur visa .. after lunch or in morning hours
> got mail from co or sco ???
> 
> 
> Malhotra


hi malhotra,thanks...i got visa at midnight,wednessdeay i checked ato status 6 pm till time no update,but at 11 pm when i was going to sleep as i daily do check ato site again and surprized to see m status....next morning called ahc nd confirm grant....,ahc operator told me i will receive grant letter in 3,4 days....malhotra my husband is in australia,am living in india with baby for spose visa..i met my husband after 11 months.....now happy


----------



## jagha86

srvj said:


> Hi Jagha86,
> 
> Welcome Back to forum.
> 
> here is ss link
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9
> 
> Myself and
> Zsubbu and Aarc_10 are updating ss file.


Thanks Mate..!!! happy to see mor people getting visa


----------



## ayaan

rashi25 said:


> Congrats ayan
> I told u na u gonna ur get it
> Reaalllly happpppy for u


hi rashi,thanks a lot dear


----------



## ayaan

zion180 where r u bro??? now its ur turn....


----------



## ritika Vasudeva

*Process for Spouse Visa*

My Husband is living in Brisbane from feb'12. He is on PR there and we got married in this march.
Currently I have started process for creation of Passport.

Please let me know the process for Spouse Visa.

What all documents will be required for Visa, So that i can start preparing them in the mean time Passport come?

Can PCC be done when we send a request for new passport or it needs to be done after passport is created?

Any suggestion will be of great help!!

Regards,
Ritika


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi...

I have been asked to do the PCC for my spouse visa.. I am on a tourist visa in Australia for 3 months.. can anyone help me if I can do the PCC from here itself or how should I do it and send it across.. Please help those who have done it while on a tourist visa...


----------



## aus309

*Visa grants in 2013?*

Hi,

Has anyone who lodged visa in Dec 2012 and post that have got the visa grant?

My wife was here with me in Melbourne on tourist visa. The CO asked to depart aus so that the case will be queued for final processing.

My wife left aus yesterday. Not sure if the SCO is allocated. How do i know.

Thanks.


----------



## aus309

ritika Vasudeva said:


> My Husband is living in Brisbane from feb'12. He is on PR there and we got married in this march.
> Currently I have started process for creation of Passport.
> 
> Please let me know the process for Spouse Visa.
> 
> What all documents will be required for Visa, So that i can start preparing them in the mean time Passport come?
> 
> Can PCC be done when we send a request for new passport or it needs to be done after passport is created?
> 
> Any suggestion will be of great help!!
> 
> Regards,
> Ritika


Hi Ritika,

I think PCC can be done only when u get ur passport as it done from passport office only.

I suggest once u get ur passport lodge the visa asap and if any missing documents u can send to the AHC later as it takes around 12 weeks for the case officer to be allocated.

The checklist for 309 visa is available on the immigration site.

Thanks.


----------



## aus309

abhisek said:


> Hey Malhotra... TFN is Tax Fiile Number which you will need while working in Australia... it is not mecessary to fill o6t a form for tfn umtil u get a visa.. however ppl are using it ina way to check if thwy canapply for it...you cant apply ifu dont have a visa..so if v8sa is not granted thats what the msg shows....


Hi,

How does ATO site help in knowing the progress of visa. IS there a link for TFN where i can try to apply and what message it gives if visa is granted or if not granted?

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## DivyaBalsa

Hi 


DOL - 11th April 2012
Co assigned 13 June 2012
Additional docs req- pcc , medicals, form 80, also wedding photos
addi.. doc - I sent my reception photos and other details in couriers couldn't get wedding photo becoz it happened in temple (our custom) , although had some mob pics so mailed them as attachment on 6th July 
My husband had changed his residence n job so was updating them with those detail s, also only last sep i updated my passport with my husband name, I myself was delaying my visa processing. I didn't have proper guidance.

I was thinking all possibilities for my delay,felt that my marriage photo was not sufficient enuf becoz our custom we don't do traditional one we do only promises in front of elder people and god, also I haven't couriered mobile pics alone. So sent a courier of that. My case officer was also asking about that I said this is our custom she asked to perform a marriage again. Our parents were not ready to go against our custom. I dunno whether it is getting delayed becoz of that. My husband was here for a month during November , we were trying to convince our parents. But nothing worked out. So we were like let's see what god has for us. He left India first week of dec. 

Am missing him really badly.seriously .

*ppl applying for new visa change ur passport befor visa processing,pls update ur martial status , surname m husband name if possible residential address as ur husband s address* it might help u a lot, seriously trust me. I didn't noe dis before

I keep emailing and calling the AHC for updates, me and husband were going thro really tough time, thought tourist visa might delay my spouse visa processing. So didn't apply for that also.

Finally this march 1 , my case officer sent an email stating that it is sent for final decision, now I dunno how long does it take. Also she was like they might ask for further docs if needed. I dunno what does that really mean. Every day is lik a hell. Weekends are really horrible. No updates til den. Received a call from AHC on 26th of march 2012, I missed it, I was in temple my bad luck! Emailed the immediately no response , next day holi , public holiday later My case officer was off for 20 days, she was back this Monday. I dunno why they called me, called them yesterday, no proper updates.


Am sorry there is no validity mentioned in the pcc, I misunderstood with my passport issue date , didn't notice the year, it had 30/09/2010. I thought it to be 2012 as I got my pcc on 15/06/2012. It's all becoz I'm stressed out. Hopefully it is valid for an year. And I get my visa before it actually get expired.

This forum is really useful., u guys are doing amazing work, :clap2:happy to be part of it

Balsa


----------



## aus309

ayaan said:


> dear i just checked my son tfn ,dat showed
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN....


Hi,

Can you please provide the link to check TFN eligibility.

Thanks.


----------



## Spousevisa

please can someone help me with my question.. its really urgent


----------



## aus309

Spousevisa said:


> Hi...
> 
> I have been asked to do the PCC for my spouse visa.. I am on a tourist visa in Australia for 3 months.. can anyone help me if I can do the PCC from here itself or how should I do it and send it across.. Please help those who have done it while on a tourist visa...


Hi,

Yes, u can do the PCC from here itslef. You need to apply through VFS global. Since u will need to submit her passport, keep in mind till when her visa is valid. Noramally u should get the PCC in 3 weeks. I did the same for my wife.

Thanks.


----------



## Spousevisa

My visa is valid till June end.. so if i submit my application tomorrow itself, will they accept it?


----------



## srvj

ritika Vasudeva said:


> My Husband is living in Brisbane from feb'12. He is on PR there and we got married in this march.
> Currently I have started process for creation of Passport.
> 
> Please let me know the process for Spouse Visa.
> 
> What all documents will be required for Visa, So that i can start preparing them in the mean time Passport come?
> 
> Can PCC be done when we send a request for new passport or it needs to be done after passport is created?
> 
> Any suggestion will be of great help!!
> 
> Regards,
> Ritika



Hi welcome to Forum,

please refer to check list from here

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=7

you can also refer VFS site
Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Family-Partner - Documents Required

always better to provide as much information as possible to show that you both got married and continuing genuine relationship.



all the best


----------



## aus309

Spousevisa said:


> Hi All..
> 
> People who have gone there on a tourist visa and have also applied for 309 visa. How did u'll do the medicals from Australia?
> Can any one of you update me on this as I am planning to do my medicals while am on a tourist visa in Australia and send the same to the CO.
> 
> When asked anything to the CO.. she never responds to the mail.
> 
> Please reply


Hi,

Yes u can do the medical from AUS and send it to CO.

Thanks


----------



## Spousevisa

My visa is valid till June end.. so if i submit my application tomorrow itself, will they accept it?





aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, u can do the PCC from here itslef. You need to apply through VFS global. Since u will need to submit her passport, keep in mind till when her visa is valid. Noramally u should get the PCC in 3 weeks. I did the same for my wife.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## aus309

Spousevisa said:


> My visa is valid till June end.. so if i submit my application tomorrow itself, will they accept it?


Hi,

Yes they will accept it. You should be definitely getting before june.

Thanks.


----------



## Spousevisa

Thanks a lot for replying.. It was very helpful.. For How long was ur wife here? I mean for 3 months or 6 months?



aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes they will accept it. You should be definitely getting before june.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## aus309

Spousevisa said:


> Thanks a lot for replying.. It was very helpful.. For How long was ur wife here? I mean for 3 months or 6 months?


she was here for 3 months..then we extended her visa for another 3 months..visa was valid till july 4th. But the CO said once she departs aus her case will be queued for final decision. So she traveled back yeterday. Not sure how long it will take now. Hoping for the best.

Thanks.


----------



## Spousevisa

I guess she should get it by this month end if it has been forwarded for final decision.. 




aus309 said:


> she was here for 3 months..then we extended her visa for another 3 months..visa was valid till july 4th. But the CO said once she departs aus her case will be queued for final decision. So she traveled back yeterday. Not sure how long it will take now. Hoping for the best.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## srvj

DivyaBalsa said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> DOL - 11th April 2012
> Co assigned 13 June 2012
> Additional docs req- pcc , medicals, form 80, also wedding photos
> addi.. doc - I sent my reception photos and other details in couriers couldn't get wedding photo becoz it happened in temple (our custom) , although had some mob pics so mailed them as attachment on 6th July
> My husband had changed his residence n job so was updating them with those detail s, also only last sep i updated my passport with my husband name, I myself was delaying my visa processing. I didn't have proper guidance.
> 
> I was thinking all possibilities for my delay,felt that my marriage photo was not sufficient enuf becoz our custom we don't do traditional one we do only promises in front of elder people and god, also I haven't couriered mobile pics alone. So sent a courier of that. My case officer was also asking about that I said this is our custom she asked to perform a marriage again. Our parents were not ready to go against our custom. I dunno whether it is getting delayed becoz of that. My husband was here for a month during November , we were trying to convince our parents. But nothing worked out. So we were like let's see what god has for us. He left India first week of dec.
> 
> Am missing him really badly.seriously .
> 
> *ppl applying for new visa change ur passport befor visa processing,pls update ur martial status , surname m husband name if possible residential address as ur husband s address* it might help u a lot, seriously trust me. I didn't noe dis before
> 
> I keep emailing and calling the AHC for updates, me and husband were going thro really tough time, thought tourist visa might delay my spouse visa processing. So didn't apply for that also.
> 
> Finally this march 1 , my case officer sent an email stating that it is sent for final decision, now I dunno how long does it take. Also she was like they might ask for further docs if needed. I dunno what does that really mean. Every day is lik a hell. Weekends are really horrible. No updates til den. Received a call from AHC on 26th of march 2012, I missed it, I was in temple my bad luck! Emailed the immediately no response , next day holi , public holiday later My case officer was off for 20 days, she was back this Monday. I dunno why they called me, called them yesterday, no proper updates.
> 
> 
> Am sorry there is no validity mentioned in the pcc, I misunderstood with my passport issue date , didn't notice the year, it had 30/09/2010. I thought it to be 2012 as I got my pcc on 15/06/2012. It's all becoz I'm stressed out. Hopefully it is valid for an year. And I get my visa before it actually get expired.
> 
> This forum is really useful., u guys are doing amazing work, :clap2:happy to be part of it
> 
> Balsa



Hi divya,

so sorry for your situation, but dont worry, i have noticed that people who got SCO assigned in feb last week got visa grants.

so as yours march first, I hope you are near to your visa

u can check ss file
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9



keep trying through ATO site aswell to know visa status (its unofficial but workaround to know the visa status).

all the best.


----------



## aus309

Spousevisa said:


> I guess she should get it by this month end if it has been forwarded for final decision..


Hoping so...but the threads in forum says that after sco is assigned its taking 2-3 months..not sure how far thats true...


----------



## aus309

srvj said:


> Hi divya,
> 
> so sorry for your situation, but dont worry, i have noticed that people who got SCO assigned in feb last week got visa grants.
> 
> so as yours march first, I hope you are near to your visa
> 
> u can check ss file
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9
> 
> 
> 
> keep trying through ATO site aswell to know visa status (its unofficial but workaround to know the visa status).
> 
> all the best.


Hi,

Can u pls let know the ato link to check.


----------



## srvj

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No im not on spreadsheet.joined forum today.can u pls tell me how to update the sheet. Do u know if applicant is goungback to india from aus and the case is in final stage, the processing can be a little faster.
> 
> Also as per the sheet applicants who have lodged the visa till what date have received the grant?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



hi aus309,

would you like to share your appl details , so that i can update.
like
co assigned 
add docs req
sco assigned


----------



## srvj

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can u pls let know the ato link to check.




Hi,

If you need instructions on how to check TFN. there is a file in thread attachments.

go to forum home page,

look for sublclass 309/100..... thread,

next to to title you can see attachment symbol (paper clip symbol) ,

click on that , a new window opens up with all attached files.

file name is "Steps to check ATO"


----------



## aus309

srvj said:


> hi aus309,
> 
> would you like to share your appl details , so that i can update.
> like
> co assigned
> add docs req
> sco assigned


Hi,

Please find details below:

DOL : 27/12/2012
CO Assigned : 20/02/2012
Add doc req : PCC and Medical (Sent and recieved)

SCO assigned : by today or tmrw (as per AHC)

On 11 April got a mail from CO to depart aus so that it can be queued for final processing.

Thanks.


----------



## DivyaBalsa

srvj said:


> Hi divya,
> 
> so sorry for your situation, but dont worry, i have noticed that people who got SCO assigned in feb last week got visa grants.
> 
> so as yours march first, I hope you are near to your visa
> 
> u can check ss file
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9
> 
> 
> 
> keep trying through ATO site aswell to know visa status (its unofficial but workaround to know the visa status).
> 
> all the best.




Thank u so much for ur wishes! How do I check in ato site? 


Divyabalsa


----------



## Lonely2

Guys... Finally got it... Yipeeeeelane::clap2:
Very happy... Can't stop smiling


----------



## aus309

srvj said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you need instructions on how to check TFN. there is a file in thread attachments.
> 
> go to forum home page,
> 
> look for sublclass 309/100..... thread,
> 
> next to to title you can see attachment symbol (paper clip symbol) ,
> 
> click on that , a new window opens up with all attached files.
> 
> file name is "Steps to check ATO"



Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## DivyaBalsa

Lonely2 said:


> Guys... Finally got it... Yipeeeeelane::clap2:
> Very happy... Can't stop smiling


Congarts:clap2: happy for u


----------



## srvj

DivyaBalsa said:


> Thank u so much for ur wishes! How do I check in ato site?
> 
> 
> Divyabalsa



Hi Divya,

If you need instructions on how to check TFN. there is a file in thread attachments.

go to forum home page,

look for sublclass 309/100..... thread,

next to to title you can see attachment symbol (paper clip symbol) ,

click on that , a new window opens up with all attached files.

file name is "Steps to check ATO"


----------



## Lonely2

DivyaBalsa said:


> Congarts:clap2: happy for u


Thanks a lot


----------



## Lonely2

Please update in ss


----------



## srvj

Lonely2 said:


> Guys... Finally got it... Yipeeeeelane::clap2:
> Very happy... Can't stop smiling




Hi Lonley2

Congratulations....

have you got a call or u confirmed by checking tfn?

i can update date in ss


----------



## preet1148

hi ayaan,

My visa has been granted too.
Cant express my feelings in words.

Thanks for ur support


----------



## Lonely2

srvj said:


> Hi Lonley2
> 
> Congratulations....
> 
> have you got a call or u confirmed by checking tfn?
> 
> i can update date in ss


I conform it from ahc... And also checked tfn by entering my baby's details


----------



## srvj

preet1148 said:


> hi ayaan,
> 
> My visa has been granted too.
> Cant express my feelings in words.
> 
> Thanks for ur support


Congrates....... Preet1148,

let me know if you received a letter , so that i can update ss

Thanks


----------



## Lonely2

preet1148 said:


> hi ayaan,
> 
> My visa has been granted too.
> Cant express my feelings in words.
> 
> Thanks for ur support


Congrats preet... 

Have you received grant letter???


----------



## DivyaBalsa

srvj said:


> Hi Divya,
> 
> If you need instructions on how to check TFN. there is a file in thread attachments.
> 
> go to forum home page,
> 
> look for sublclass 309/100..... thread,
> 
> next to to title you can see attachment symbol (paper clip symbol) ,
> 
> click on that , a new window opens up with all attached files.
> 
> file name is "Steps to check ATO"



Thanks , ur information was really helpful ! But no update for me

DivyaBalsa


----------



## DivyaBalsa

preet1148 said:


> hi ayaan,
> 
> My visa has been granted too.
> Cant express my feelings in words.
> 
> Thanks for ur support



Congrats:clap2:


----------



## aus309

Has anyone in this forum was in australia on tourist visa after applying for 309 visa...and then was asked to travel out of aus for final dicision. If so please let me know...urgently require some info.


----------



## lonelyf90

lonely2, rajat, n all the others who have got their visa...a hearty congrats people....I am also waiting for the same moment.....I hope Ill be in your position sometyms from now...feels bad that I have crossed 90 and yet no Visa..but its OK mayb I have something best in store for me!


----------



## pardeep

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Lonely2 said:


> Congrats preet...
> 
> Have you received grant letter???


congrats preet


----------



## pardeep

Lonely2 said:


> Congrats preet...
> 
> Have you received grant letter???


congrats lonely 2


----------



## Oshividhu

DivyaBalsa said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> DOL - 11th April 2012
> Co assigned 13 June 2012
> Additional docs req- pcc , medicals, form 80, also wedding photos
> addi.. doc - I sent my reception photos and other details in couriers couldn't get wedding photo becoz it happened in temple (our custom) , although had some mob pics so mailed them as attachment on 6th July
> My husband had changed his residence n job so was updating them with those detail s, also only last sep i updated my passport with my husband name, I myself was delaying my visa processing. I didn't have proper guidance.
> 
> I was thinking all possibilities for my delay,felt that my marriage photo was not sufficient enuf becoz our custom we don't do traditional one we do only promises in front of elder people and god, also I haven't couriered mobile pics alone. So sent a courier of that. My case officer was also asking about that I said this is our custom she asked to perform a marriage again. Our parents were not ready to go against our custom. I dunno whether it is getting delayed becoz of that. My husband was here for a month during November , we were trying to convince our parents. But nothing worked out. So we were like let's see what god has for us. He left India first week of dec.
> 
> Am missing him really badly.seriously .
> 
> *ppl applying for new visa change ur passport befor visa processing,pls update ur martial status , surname m husband name if possible residential address as ur husband s address* it might help u a lot, seriously trust me. I didn't noe dis before
> 
> I keep emailing and calling the AHC for updates, me and husband were going thro really tough time, thought tourist visa might delay my spouse visa processing. So didn't apply for that also.
> 
> Finally this march 1 , my case officer sent an email stating that it is sent for final decision, now I dunno how long does it take. Also she was like they might ask for further docs if needed. I dunno what does that really mean. Every day is lik a hell. Weekends are really horrible. No updates til den. Received a call from AHC on 26th of march 2012, I missed it, I was in temple my bad luck! Emailed the immediately no response , next day holi , public holiday later My case officer was off for 20 days, she was back this Monday. I dunno why they called me, called them yesterday, no proper updates.
> 
> 
> Am sorry there is no validity mentioned in the pcc, I misunderstood with my passport issue date , didn't notice the year, it had 30/09/2010. I thought it to be 2012 as I got my pcc on 15/06/2012. It's all becoz I'm stressed out. Hopefully it is valid for an year. And I get my visa before it actually get expired.
> 
> This forum is really useful., u guys are doing amazing work, :clap2:happy to be part of it
> 
> Balsa


First of all, calm down!!! All of us have been through the same as you, so we understand. Being hyper, sad and miserable wont help you.

Think on the bright side, your visa has been forwarded for final decision. Even if it takes a few days, you know it is pretty close. 

Secondly, they just say that they might need more documents, they told me the same too, but They didn't ask for anything.

Since you applied long time ago, I believe you wouldn't have to wait for the 90 days ( the theory that the seniors of this forum have created) and you will get it soon.

All the best, don't worry and start deciding what to pack. I was already half packed before my visa grant, so could fly out within a week.


----------



## Oshividhu

Spousevisa said:


> Hi...
> 
> I have been asked to do the PCC for my spouse visa.. I am on a tourist visa in Australia for 3 months.. can anyone help me if I can do the PCC from here itself or how should I do it and send it across.. Please help those who have done it while on a tourist visa...


You need to request the embassy for a PCC and then courier it to the AHC office in Delhi.


----------



## Oshividhu

aus309 said:


> Has anyone in this forum was in australia on tourist visa after applying for 309 visa...and then was asked to travel out of aus for final dicision. If so please let me know...urgently require some info.


Well, I wasn't in Australia during my wait for visa, but one of my friends was during hers. if it is something urgent, maybe I can ask her. Let me know what is ur problem. If you are not comfortable sharing it here, you can PM me.


----------



## aus309

Oshividhu said:


> Well, I wasn't in Australia during my wait for visa, but one of my friends was during hers. if it is something urgent, maybe I can ask her. Let me know what is ur problem. If you are not comfortable sharing it here, you can PM me.


Hi,

Thanks for your reply. I just wanted to know after she flew back from aus, after how many days the visa was granted.

Did she fly back after the CO asked her to fly back so that the case can be forwarded for final decision?

Thanks.


----------



## Oshividhu

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I just wanted to know after she flew back from aus, after how many days the visa was granted.
> 
> Did she fly back after the CO asked her to fly back so that the case can be forwarded for final decision?
> 
> Thanks.


Well I think you have had some confusion here, even if your wife didn't fly back now, her case would still have been forwarded. 

My friend got an email in end nov asking her to fly out, she emailed them within 28 days as asked, that she would be flying out in jan, and after she went to India( this is before the label free visa started) she courier end them her passport and within 10 days got her visa grant.


----------



## DivyaBalsa

Oshividhu said:


> First of all, calm down!!! All of us have been through the same as you, so we understand. Being hyper, sad and miserable wont help you.
> 
> Think on the bright side, your visa has been forwarded for final decision. Even if it takes a few days, you know it is pretty close.
> 
> Secondly, they just say that they might need more documents, they told me the same too, but They didn't ask for anything.
> 
> Since you applied long time ago, I believe you wouldn't have to wait for the 90 days ( the theory that the seniors of this forum have created) and you will get it soon.
> 
> All the best, don't worry and start deciding what to pack. I was already half packed before my visa grant, so could fly out within a week.




hoping for best  
Thanks for ur wishes. And yea ur right  all the best for u


----------



## MsShaikh

Heartily congratulations to rajat.,preet,lonely2..:clap2::clap2::clap2:.all the best..happy reunion...hope we all have our visa grants soon....lane:


----------



## aus309

forron said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Same boat as u r. Guess even the time of lodgement is the same for my wife and think its the same case officer PA. We have received the same email. My wife left about three weeks ago back to india. Dont think that the visa will b granted. It will still process as per the avg processing time. Now file has been moved to the decision queue.
> Have applied for another tourist visa to bring my wife back coz as per the avg processing time it will take until end of July. We cannot stay apart that long. Checked with immigration in Aus and they informed if my wife travels on visit visa it should not eaffect spouse visa time and incase the senior officer picks up yhe file and sees the applicant is in australia then they will notify to leave australia to grant the spouse visa. Hope his helps.
> Cheers


Thanks.this really helps. Even my wife's tourist visa is valid till july 1st week. If thats the case can she come back to aus on the ourist visa and depart aagin when the sco informs. Are u sure the sco will inform and the case will not be put on hold after departing india.

Thanks.


----------



## muchim

Hi All

Date of Lodge: 30th Jan 2013
CO allocated : 19th March 2013
asked additonal docs medicals and PCC
Submitted additional docs on 27th March 2013

We got a mail from case officer on 11th April 2013 that my assesment was done and forwarded high commision for further assesment around 12pm

After 2hours we got a mail VFS that your application has been approved and when we check online on VFS site it shows that 

"Your Notification Letter has been send to your authorized Email id"

But we donot get any mail form Immigration,I called VFS yesterday and still the status is same has above and we didnot any mail form immigration.

Please let me know does it happened to anybody and how long does it take to get Grant Letter


----------



## Oshividhu

muchim said:


> Hi All
> 
> Date of Lodge: 30th Jan 2013
> CO allocated : 19th March 2013
> asked additonal docs medicals and PCC
> Submitted additional docs on 27th March 2013
> 
> We got a mail from case officer on 11th April 2013 that my assesment was done and forwarded high commision for further assesment around 12pm
> 
> After 2hours we got a mail VFS that your application has been approved and when we check online on VFS site it shows that
> 
> "Your Notification Letter has been send to your authorized Email id"
> 
> But we donot get any mail form Immigration,I called VFS yesterday and still the status is same has above and we didnot any mail form immigration.
> 
> Please let me know does it happened to anybody and how long does it take to get Grant Letter


Hi muchim,

Congrats. Don't worry the letter will come. What did AHC say when you called them. In my case, I found out thru tfn, confirmed on phone on 28 feb, but got the email only on 4 mar, and flew out on 7, and was here with hubby dear on 8 

So, if you have confirmed on phone with AHC, go ahead and book your tickets.


----------



## preet1148

not yet dear.
Will get it coming week, acco to AHC, delhi.

How about u?

thanx


----------



## preet1148

thanx n wish u all d best...


----------



## muchim

how can we call AHC and wht is number please,I called +91 11 -41221000 is the number u r referring,when i called above number they are telling to mail AHC we did it and still we didn't get any reply.Please let me know is there any alternative number


----------



## preet1148

hi,

Thank u all. It wasn'nt possible without all of urs support.
All the best to all who r waiting. May GOD bless everyone with this golden opportunity.

thanx


----------



## Oshividhu

muchim said:


> how can we call AHC and wht is number please,I called +91 11 -41221000 is the number u r referring,when i called above number they are telling to mail AHC we did it and still we didn't get any reply.Please let me know is there any alternative number


Nope, no other no. What did they say when you called?


----------



## muchim

please let me know to check tfn status online


----------



## Praj1986

muchim said:


> how can we call AHC and wht is number please,I called +91 11 -41221000 is the number u r referring,when i called above number they are telling to mail AHC we did it and still we didn't get any reply.Please let me know is there any alternative number


Call the above no. then press 1 and 2 without listening to voice msg this will forward your call to customer care but you might need to wait in between 10 mins to 30 mins on hold . When someone ans the call u can ask them the status off your application ..


----------



## muchim

they said u need to mail AHC that's what we did still we didn't get any mail from AHC,usually how long does it take to get mail from AHC


----------



## pardeep

muchim said:


> they said u need to mail AHC that's what we did still we didn't get any mail from AHC,usually how long does it take to get mail from AHC


hi muchim, your case is so quick was there any special compelling circustances in your case?


----------



## s00071609

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone who lodged visa in Dec 2012 and post that have got the visa grant?
> 
> My wife was here with me in Melbourne on tourist visa. The CO asked to depart aus so that the case will be queued for final processing.
> 
> My wife left aus yesterday. Not sure if the SCO is allocated. How do i know.
> 
> Thanks.


Queued means it has been forwarded to SCO. But, it takes up to 3 months for the gentleman to grant visa. Why donn u pick the phone n call and ask. There is no other way to know abt ur visa.


----------



## Lonely2

Thanks a lot to everyone in this forum 

I would really appreciate you help and support... This is a very good forum where we can found not only good friends but a positive energy and encourage also..

May god bless you all and those who are waiting may grant visa soon..


----------



## anika03

I just called up AHC, my application is queued for final decision since 1march but SCO is not appointed yet. does that mean I have to wait for a longer time according to the 90 days theory or is it 90 days since its been queued? ??


----------



## Lonely2

anika03 said:


> I just called up AHC, my application is queued for final decision since 1march but SCO is not appointed yet. does that mean I have to wait for a longer time according to the 90 days theory or is it 90 days since its been queued? ??


Yes anika... You can expect your visa by 1st June.


----------



## anika03

thnx lonely 2


----------



## su300

Hello Everyone

I am new to this forum..

I have applied for PMV 300
DOL:18/10/2012
CO assigned:07/01/2013
Additional Docs needed: Communication mails,Indian PCC and USA PCC
Additional Docs expect USA PCC sent:19/01/2013
USA PCC sent:01/04/2013
Application queued for final assessment:17/04/2013

Case officer was on leave for a week So that is why there was a delay in forwarding it for final assessment.

Its been 7 months.Can some one tell me when would by visa be granted?Need your advice


----------



## anika03

hey su300...it's not 7 months yet...its 6 months...I have the same dol...!!!


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Oshividhu,

Thanks for replying...

Yes please ask your friend and let me know about it.. I will be going to the embassy here today for submitting my application... however I had done my pcc from CID office directly when i was in India as someone had suggested me to do that way.. Also I have kept my maiden name and old passport.. But these Passport people at the counters made it too complicated for me as you how they are.. I was in deep tension and so had no other way than doing it from CID.. few days back my CO called up n asked me to do it again from the Regional Passport office... On telling her that I am in Australia she suggested me to go to the India Consulate/VFS office here.. Hope they help me out.. because by the time I go back it will be June and again the passport officers will create a mess.. They want me to keep my marital status as single on the form which i feel is not correct..


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Oshividhu,

Thanks for replying...

Yes please ask your friend and let me know about it.. I will be going to the embassy here today for submitting my application... however I had done my pcc from CID office directly when i was in India as someone had suggested me to do that way.. Also I have kept my maiden name and old passport.. But these Passport people at the counters made it too complicated for me as you how they are.. I was in deep tension and so had no other way than doing it from CID.. few days back my CO called up n asked me to do it again from the Regional Passport office... On telling her that I am in Australia she suggested me to go to the India Consulate/VFS office here.. Hope they help me out.. because by the time I go back it will be June and again the passport officers will create a mess.. They want me to keep my marital status as single on the form which i feel is not correct..





Oshividhu said:


> Well, I wasn't in Australia during my wait for visa, but one of my friends was during hers. if it is something urgent, maybe I can ask her. Let me know what is ur problem. If you are not comfortable sharing it here, you can PM me.


----------



## missushona

Hi All,

Please anyone can answer this....

When the average visa processing is 8months, I am surpurised how can someone get their visa's by 5-6 months (no special conditions)?? How can this miracle happen?


----------



## zsubbu

Congratulations to rajat, preet and lonely2. Happy reunion friends.


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Oshividhu,
> 
> Thanks for replying...
> 
> Yes please ask your friend and let me know about it.. I will be going to the embassy here today for submitting my application... however I had done my pcc from CID office directly when i was in India as someone had suggested me to do that way.. Also I have kept my maiden name and old passport.. But these Passport people at the counters made it too complicated for me as you how they are.. I was in deep tension and so had no other way than doing it from CID.. few days back my CO called up n asked me to do it again from the Regional Passport office... On telling her that I am in Australia she suggested me to go to the India Consulate/VFS office here.. Hope they help me out.. because by the time I go back it will be June and again the passport officers will create a mess.. They want me to keep my marital status as single on the form which i feel is not correct..


Hi

I am in Melbourne on tourist visa and just applied for PCC at vfs melb office last friday. You can apply online, print that forms and either post it or submit it in person at the vfs office.

Thanks.


----------



## Praj1986

muchim said:


> they said u need to mail AHC that's what we did still we didn't get any mail from AHC,usually how long does it take to get mail from AHC


Hi muchim, did you called ahc ? What is ur application status ?


----------



## missushona

Hi All,

Please can anyone answer this....

When the average visa processing is 8months, I am surpurised how can someone get their visa's by 5-6 months (no special conditions)?? How can this miracle happen?


----------



## ritika Vasudeva

aus309 said:


> Hi Ritika,
> 
> I think PCC can be done only when u get ur passport as it done from passport office only.
> 
> I suggest once u get ur passport lodge the visa asap and if any missing documents u can send to the AHC later as it takes around 12 weeks for the case officer to be allocated.
> 
> The checklist for 309 visa is available on the immigration site.
> 
> Thanks.


Do i need to fill "Statutory declaration by a supporting
witness relating to a partner visa application" form as well.


Is there any other option like If i go on travel Visa to Australia and apply the spouse visa from there?

In medical Examination what all test I have to go through is there any list for that?
And can I get it done from any doctor or there are some specified by Embassy?

Thanks


----------



## srvj

missushona said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please anyone can answer this....
> 
> When the average visa processing is 8months, I am surpurised how can someone get their visa's by 5-6 months (no special conditions)?? How can this miracle happen?


hi,

8 months time is average processing time its not exact time, so, it could take more or less time than 8 months. its entirely depends on individual and sufficient docs they submitted when they requested. 

In my understanding* there are 3 major steps* in visa processing..

*1) assign of CO*. for last year applicants avg time was* 70 days* (latest ss shows it droped down* to 55-60 days)*

*2) Assesment and additional docs.* (its purely depends on applicants. like PCC medicals, an other relation proofs.) lets say it may take *25 days
*

*3) Final step is placing in queu for final decision.* the time for this step could take b/w *70-100*. But from the forum users and ss file experience, majority people reaching *90 days. * are expecting and getting their visas.

Third step step is pretty much same for everyone in general. the one place where you can save your time is second step. 

If all docs are sufficient at the first assessment by CO, your file can be queued for final decision immediately and could be granted before 6 months.


Anyway its all my understanding by reading posts and SS file.

hope it helps you to understand the time.


----------



## srvj

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Oshividhu,
> 
> Thanks for replying...
> 
> Yes please ask your friend and let me know about it.. I will be going to the embassy here today for submitting my application... however I had done my pcc from CID office directly when i was in India as someone had suggested me to do that way.. Also I have kept my maiden name and old passport.. But these Passport people at the counters made it too complicated for me as you how they are.. I was in deep tension and so had no other way than doing it from CID.. few days back my CO called up n asked me to do it again from the Regional Passport office... On telling her that I am in Australia she suggested me to go to the India Consulate/VFS office here.. Hope they help me out.. because by the time I go back it will be June and again the passport officers will create a mess.. They want me to keep my marital status as single on the form which i feel is not correct..


hi,
you can apply PCC from here through VFS, its pretty easy n fast.

refer to link here
IHC Visa Information - Australia - Home - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)


----------



## Lonely2

MsShaikh said:


> Heartily congratulations to rajat.,preet,lonely2..:clap2::clap2::clap2:.all the best..happy reunion...hope we all have our visa grants soon....lane:


Thanks MsShaikh


----------



## Lonely2

ritika Vasudeva said:


> Do i need to fill "Statutory declaration by a supporting
> witness relating to a partner visa application" form as well.
> 
> 
> Is there any other option like If i go on travel Visa to Australia and apply the spouse visa from there?
> 
> In medical Examination what all test I have to go through is there any list for that?
> And can I get it done from any doctor or there are some specified by Embassy?
> 
> Thanks


Ritika..

Partner visa checklist is available on the immigration site you can check it.. 

You can go there on tourist visa but can't apply partner visa there.. 

There are few hospitals and penal doctors authorised by embassy.. You can choose one of them.. It's also available on immigration web site.. You cannot choose any doctor or hospital.. 
Your co provide you a Hap id through which your medical is done.. And send to the department..


----------



## jagtar

Hello everyone, 
I want urgent help , 
I want to get some information regarding application of partner visa. I am an Australian citizen, I hold Australian passport. I came to India in January 2012, now it's more than a year that I am in India. I got married in January 2013 in India with an Indian citizen girl, now I want to apply 309 visa for her so that we can stay together in australia. Very important question is I don't have current payslips because I am not in Australia more than a year then how can I sponsor her and in form no 40 sp i should have to give detail of my house in australia but currently I m not holding any house in australia then how could I fill this form ? 
Thanks


----------



## aus309

Hi.

Does a case queued for final decision means a SCO is allocated? Do we get a mail or call when case is queued for final decision or SCO is allocated?

Thanks.


----------



## aus309

aus309 said:


> Thanks.this really helps. Even my wife's tourist visa is valid till july 1st week. If thats the case can she come back to aus on the ourist visa and depart aagin when the sco informs. Are u sure the sco will inform and the case will not be put on hold after departing india.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi forron,

are ur details not registered in the trackind doc here in the forum?

Thanks.


----------



## missushona

jagtar said:


> Hello everyone,
> I want urgent help ,
> I want to get some information regarding application of partner visa. I am an Australian citizen, I hold Australian passport. I came to India in January 2012, now it's more than a year that I am in India. I got married in January 2013 in India with an Indian citizen girl, now I want to apply 309 visa for her so that we can stay together in australia. Very important question is I don't have current payslips because I am not in Australia more than a year then how can I sponsor her and in form no 40 sp i should have to give detail of my house in australia but currently I m not holding any house in australia then how could I fill this form ?
> Thanks


I would say please consult a migration agent ( Consultancy) in your case.


----------



## Oshividhu

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Oshividhu,
> 
> Thanks for replying...
> 
> Yes please ask your friend and let me know about it.. I will be going to the embassy here today for submitting my application... however I had done my pcc from CID office directly when i was in India as someone had suggested me to do that way.. Also I have kept my maiden name and old passport.. But these Passport people at the counters made it too complicated for me as you how they are.. I was in deep tension and so had no other way than doing it from CID.. few days back my CO called up n asked me to do it again from the Regional Passport office... On telling her that I am in Australia she suggested me to go to the India Consulate/VFS office here.. Hope they help me out.. because by the time I go back it will be June and again the passport officers will create a mess.. They want me to keep my marital status as single on the form which i feel is not correct..



Unfortunately, the person who told you to get the PCC from CID was ill informed. The only PCC accepted by AHC is the one given by passport office. If you are in Australia, you need to go to VFS, and request them for an Indian PCC, and they will give it to you in a few weeks. Don't worry many people have done it here, even my husband got his PCC for his PR from the VFS office only.


----------



## Oshividhu

aus309 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does a case queued for final decision means a SCO is allocated? Do we get a mail or call when case is queued for final decision or SCO is allocated?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, both are same thing. The mail depends on the CO, some mail you, some don't.


----------



## Oshividhu

pardeep said:


> hi muchim, your case is so quick was there any special compelling circustances in your case?


I am sorry, I didn't understand. Why do you need to mail AHC. If your visa has been granted, when you call and talk to them, you give them your passport no, and they will tell you whether it has been granted or not. The mail might take upto a week to come, but at least you have confirmation.


----------



## Oshividhu

missushona said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please can anyone answer this....
> 
> When the average visa processing is 8months, I am surpurised how can someone get their visa's by 5-6 months (no special conditions)?? How can this miracle happen?


It's luck and the fact that AHC doesn't work by any fix rules.


----------



## lonelyf90

Can anyone answer ny query?!
Well my case went to the co n then bounced back cos my co dint do a proper assesment....now after submission of the documents will my case be further put in que of 90 days?!
Aaarrrhhh my case is becoming a head ache for me thinkibg wat if anoder year goes by?!


----------



## Oshividhu

lonelyf90 said:


> Can anyone answer ny query?!
> Well my case went to the co n then bounced back cos my co dint do a proper assesment....now after submission of the documents will my case be further put in que of 90 days?!
> Aaarrrhhh my case is becoming a head ache for me thinkibg wat if anoder year goes by?!


Sorry, I didn't understand it.

Did u mean that your case was forwarded to SCO, but then bounced back to CO. if that is the case, how did you find out?


----------



## ritika Vasudeva

Lonely2 said:


> Ritika..
> 
> Partner visa checklist is available on the immigration site you can check it..
> 
> You can go there on tourist visa but can't apply partner visa there..
> 
> There are few hospitals and penal doctors authorised by embassy.. You can choose one of them.. It's also available on immigration web site.. You cannot choose any doctor or hospital..
> Your co provide you a Hap id through which your medical is done.. And send to the department..


That means, I can't get my medical done unless i am allotted a CO?
Can you share the link for hospital on embassy site ?

Thanks


----------



## waitingAusVisa

*Hi*

Hi,

DOL - 26/09/2012
CO - Jitin 


Anyone whose DOL is on 26/09/2012.. 

Is it worry if I am not sure whether my file has been forwarded to SCO or not? as havent received any email about forwarding my file to SCO.


----------



## aus309

Oshividhu said:


> Yes, both are same thing. The mail depends on the CO, some mail you, some don't.


Thanks.

Probably will call AHC and get the information as did not receive any mail yet.


----------



## srvj

lonelyf90 said:


> Can anyone answer ny query?!
> Well my case went to the co n then bounced back cos my co dint do a proper assesment....now after submission of the documents will my case be further put in que of 90 days?!
> Aaarrrhhh my case is becoming a head ache for me thinkibg wat if anoder year goes by?!


Hi lonelyf90,

so sorry to here that, lets hope that, u don't need to wait another 90 days, they may consider it special.

good luck


----------



## Lonely2

ritika Vasudeva said:


> That means, I can't get my medical done unless i am allotted a CO?
> Can you share the link for hospital on embassy site ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes ritika...

. I was in the same situation.. When I called at hospital and ask for medical they said we can't do medical without HAP i.d. 

I went to Apollo hospital at ahamdabad for my medical
Here is the link of penal doctors and hospital 
http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/overseas/i/india/panel-doctors.htm


----------



## srvj

waitingAusVisa said:


> Hi,
> 
> DOL - 26/09/2012
> CO - Jitin
> 
> 
> Anyone whose DOL is on 26/09/2012..
> 
> Is it worry if I am not sure whether my file has been forwarded to SCO or not? as havent received any email about forwarding my file to SCO.



Hi,

don't worry, there some applicants from oct still waiting for visa,

if everything is right , oct applicants will get their visa probably by this month end.

u can ring ACH to find out when your file is been forwarded to queue.

u r not in ss file,

if you can share u r details i can update file.

DOL?
co?
Add docs?
SCO


----------



## Lonely2

lonelyf90 said:


> Can anyone answer ny query?!
> Well my case went to the co n then bounced back cos my co dint do a proper assesment....now after submission of the documents will my case be further put in que of 90 days?!
> Aaarrrhhh my case is becoming a head ache for me thinkibg wat if anoder year goes by?!


Dear lonelyf2 

Don't loose hope.. I don't think your case will be reforward to sco.because it does affect the processing time..
So don't worry


----------



## Lonely2

srvj said:


> Hi,
> 
> don't worry, there some applicants from oct still waiting for visa,
> 
> if everything is right , oct applicants will get their visa probably by this month end.
> 
> u can ring ACH to find out when your file is been forwarded to queue.
> 
> u r not in ss file,
> 
> if you can share u r details i can update file.
> 
> DOL?
> co?
> Add docs?
> SCO


Hii svrj

Please update my details in ss


----------



## Lonely2

Sorry it's updated... Thanks

Very happy to see my name in blue.. It feels like blue


----------



## waitingAusVisa

srvj said:


> Hi,
> 
> don't worry, there some applicants from oct still waiting for visa,
> 
> if everything is right , oct applicants will get their visa probably by this month end.
> 
> u can ring ACH to find out when your file is been forwarded to queue.
> 
> u r not in ss file,
> 
> if you can share u r details i can update file.
> 
> DOL?
> co?
> Add docs?
> SCO


Hello,

DOL - 26th September 2012.
CO assigned - 4th December 2012.
CO - Jitin Rawal
Add Docs - Nothing. (As submitted all Docs )
SCO - Not sure yet.

But I emailed Jitin (MY case officer on 15th april 2013 as I am in 7th month) he emailed me back by saying--

"We are still working upon the application. Applications are decided in accordance with the global processing duration of 12 months from the date of lodgement."

Just wondering whats going on...with my case !


----------



## waitingAusVisa

waitingAusVisa said:


> Hello,
> 
> DOL - 26th September 2012.
> CO assigned - 4th December 2012.
> CO - Jitin Rawal
> Add Docs - Nothing. (As submitted all Docs )
> SCO - Not sure yet.
> 
> But I emailed Jitin (MY case officer on 15th april 2013 as I am in 7th month) he emailed me back by saying--
> 
> "We are still working upon the application. Applications are decided in accordance with the global processing duration of 12 months from the date of lodgement."
> 
> Just wondering whats going on...with my case !


can some one give me link of updated SS. 
Thanks !!


----------



## Lonely2

waitingAusVisa said:


> can some one give me link of updated SS.
> Thanks !!


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc


----------



## waitingAusVisa

Thanks


----------



## lonelyf90

Lonely2 said:


> Dear lonelyf2
> 
> Don't loose hope.. I don't think your case will be reforward to sco.because it does affect the processing time..
> So don't worry


yes lonely2....even my hubby was telling they will have priority list, mayb they will put u in that! I just don't know, I provided the PCC from commissioner office, that is the wrong I have done, and dint realize the mistake nor did my CO point out till it reached forward in the queue and again bounced back!


----------



## lonelyf90

Oshividhu said:


> Sorry, I didn't understand it.
> 
> Did u mean that your case was forwarded to SCO, but then bounced back to CO. if that is the case, how did you find out?


Hi oshi...
the problem is that my CO dint notice that I have provided a wrong PCC adn forwarded to SCO and now the case has bounced back to the CO after the SCO noticed the mistake....I am wondering whether I will be queued once again...and wud have to wait for another 90 days??!


----------



## nannu

*Hi all...i am new to this forum*

Hi all

i have been following this forum since march 2013 while preparing my application. thanks to u all that i could avoid some blunders that i would have done if i had not read this forum.

I lodged my application on 11-Apr-13 (after the new forms were issued). Here are the details

Date of Lodgement :11-Apr-13
Received at AHC: 12-Apr-13
Submitted all the documents according to the checklist including the original PCC. Only thing left according to me is Medical, which VFS guyz told that i should get done only when i get an email from AHC. 

It has only been a week, but the wait is already killing me :faint2: . 

I hope and wish everyone waiting for the visa gets it soon. ray2:


----------



## Oshividhu

lonelyf90 said:


> Hi oshi...
> the problem is that my CO dint notice that I have provided a wrong PCC adn forwarded to SCO and now the case has bounced back to the CO after the SCO noticed the mistake....I am wondering whether I will be queued once again...and wud have to wait for another 90 days??!


No no don't worry. In my opinion, once the file has been forwarded they can't bounce it back to CO. the SCO could ask for more documentation through the CO. So, don't worry you are still on the right track. 

Even if it has gone back to CO, it won't take 90 days again, you will be put on some knd of priority list. I got my visa after 63 days of going to SCO, coz I had completed my 7 months by then( total 7 months 18 days).


----------



## lonelyf90

Oshividhu said:


> No no don't worry. In my opinion, once the file has been forwarded they can't bounce it back to CO. the SCO could ask for more documentation through the CO. So, don't worry you are still on the right track.
> 
> Even if it has gone back to CO, it won't take 90 days again, you will be put on some knd of priority list. I got my visa after 63 days of going to SCO, coz I had completed my 7 months by then( total 7 months 18 days).


aahh...how good it feels to hear that they won't exceed the timeframe, but anyways i can submit only when i get my Indian PCC done which will take 7 days from here roughly cos i had to apply for another UAE PCC cos that has expired and had to provide this for that!
Anyways thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## s00071609

lonelyf90 said:


> aahh...how good it feels to hear that they won't exceed the timeframe, but anyways i can submit only when i get my Indian PCC done which will take 7 days from here roughly cos i had to apply for another UAE PCC cos that has expired and had to provide this for that!
> Anyways thanks for the encouragement!


timeframe is already over. but u will be in a separate stack of files n u will get visa once they get what they want. it doesnt go back but will be a pending doc. they have no time to play back and forth game


----------



## waitingAusVisa

Anyone here submitted USA PCC??


----------



## Lonely2

Received grant letter.. Few minutes ago:clap2::clap2:lane:

Thanks a lot to all of you..

I can't express my happiness... 

God bless you all


----------



## waitingAusVisa

Congrats !!


----------



## nannu

:clap2: congratulations!!!!:clap2:


----------



## Lonely2

nannu said:


> :clap2: congratulations!!!!:clap2:


Thanks tahnks


----------



## rajat_1

Received the visa grant mail today...!!!!!!!!!! Yepiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Lonely2

rajat_1 said:


> Received the visa grant mail today...!!!!!!!!!! Yepiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Congrats rajat :clap2:

Where you gonna land in Australia and when???


----------



## su300

waitingAusVisa said:


> Anyone here submitted USA PCC??



I have submitted my USA PCC this month.Any info you need?


----------



## s hi

lonelyf90 said:


> aahh...how good it feels to hear that they won't exceed the timeframe, but anyways i can submit only when i get my Indian PCC done which will take 7 days from here roughly cos i had to apply for another UAE PCC cos that has expired and had to provide this for that!
> Anyways thanks for the encouragement!



Pls don't lose ur hope,I can understand ur situation.But trust my word once u gv ur pending docs within couple of days u will definitely get ur visa......all the best..


----------



## s hi

Lonely2 said:


> Received grant letter.. Few minutes ago:clap2::clap2:lane:
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you..
> 
> I can't express my happiness...
> 
> God bless you all




CONGRATULATION Buddy......:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## s hi

rajat_1 said:


> Received the visa grant mail today...!!!!!!!!!! Yepiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



CONGRATULATION..........:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## waitingAusVisa

I also submiited my USA PCC just wondering.. did you contact FBI to issue you that??

and if you can tell me that are assigned CO? if yes whats the name of CO.


----------



## su300

Hello waitingAusVisa

Yes i sent my finger print to the FBI and got it via post on the april 2nd.

My USA PCC is one which took very long coz it was rejected for the first time due to bad finger prints.My CO gave extension 3 times for me to submit it.When i submitted this month ,she accessed it and send it for final decision coz it is already 6 months time.

My CO is Preeti Arora.I am hoping i get my visa soon.May be this month end:fingerscrossed:


----------



## waitingAusVisa

Ohhh okayy.. thanks for sharing the information !
I hope we get our visa soon !!


----------



## rajat_1

Lonely2 said:


> Congrats rajat :clap2:
> 
> Where you gonna land in Australia and when???


I am going to perth in the mid of may.....


----------



## jags

hello every 1........called ahc today...my visa was granted yesterday....waiting for the grant letter now.....
it took 7 months and 23 days in total........granted exactly one month after forwarded to sco....hope my info help who have exceeded 7 months processing time......
wish u all good luck


----------



## lonelyf90

congratzzz.......lonely2 n rajat u people got what u want now fly high to your partners....all the best for ur futures.....
thanx people for boosting my confidence, I dint feel a bit of tension for this visa in the beginning because I was thinking I am going to my parents and had to complete my studies, but towards the end I am all torn apart....I really dont have anything to divert my interest...this visa is what I think even in my dreams!


----------



## tuty_richard

Hi,

I am currently working in USA. I want apply for Partner visa (309/100) as my wife is Australian citizen. Can I send my application to AHC in delhi through postal from USA or do I need to be in India for filing application in AHC delhi. 

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## lonelyf90

tuty_richard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently working in USA. I want apply for Partner visa (309/100) as my wife is Australian citizen. Can I send my application to AHC in delhi through postal from USA or do I need to be in India for filing application in AHC delhi.
> 
> Thanks,
> Richard


most advisable would be applying from USA itself because the timeline from USA is quiet less when compared to applying in India! there i think its a matter of 4 months or less, and here its like an ever going process for 7 months!


----------



## tuty_richard

lonelyf90 said:


> most advisable would be applying from USA itself because the timeline from USA is quiet less when compared to applying in India! there i think its a matter of 4 months or less, and here its like an ever going process for 7 months!


Thank u for reply. I contacted MARA agent in chennai he suggested me to submit application in India. So I wonder that I need to be in India while applying.


----------



## lonelyf90

tuty_richard said:


> Thank u for reply. I contacted MARA agent in chennai he suggested me to submit application in India. So I wonder that I need to be in India while applying.


hmmm....then if you have an expert advice you may proceed!


----------



## ayaan

hi.friends,thanks for ur support,this forum is such awsum..whenever i was in frustration becoz of visa, i update my all thoughts all frustration,now am flying on 25th april.....may all the applicants get visa s soon and meet their soulmates.....
regards
ayaan


----------



## ayaan

lonely where r u flying for????can we join the company of each other while flying becoz both of us having babies..loll


----------



## zsubbu

tuty_richard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently working in USA. I want apply for Partner visa (309/100) as my wife is Australian citizen. Can I send my application to AHC in delhi through postal from USA or do I need to be in India for filing application in AHC delhi.
> 
> Thanks,
> Richard


If u r an Indian citizen then u have to lodge ur application in India. Talk to the Indian high commission and australian high commission in ur city in USA for more info if u can lodge it in USA. Coz in India the processing time really really sucks. It's now taking 7-8 months. If u have to lodge it in India, then u can send the application to India and keep working in USA (I think so). All the best.


----------



## Lonely2

ayaan said:


> lonely where r u flying for????can we join the company of each other while flying becoz both of us having babies..loll


Hii ayaan... I would like to join you... But I booked for 5th may and I m living Sydney


----------



## pardeep

hi can someone update my details
d.o.l 3rd fev 2013
co assigned :- 4th april 
documents submitted:-9th april
sco assigned as mailed by my case offier :-19th april
can someone told me how long would more it take to grant visa?
thanks pardeep


----------



## Lonely2

Lonely2 said:


> Hii ayaan... I would like to join you... But I booked for 5th may and I m living in Sydney


----------



## Lonely2

pardeep said:


> hi can someone update my details
> d.o.l 3rd fev 2013
> co assigned :- 4th april
> documents submitted:-9th april
> sco assigned as mailed by my case offier :-19th april
> can someone told me how long would more it take to grant visa?
> thanks pardeep


Hii Pradeep.. You can expect your visa by 19 th July... According to 90 days theory


----------



## aarvee

Hi All..

As mentioned b4, I have submitted my partner visa application on March 23 and received the acknowledgement from AHC. Could some one plz tell me when i am likely to receive the first communication from AHC and when will I be asked to complete medicals and pcc?
kindly let me know how long I got to wait for this first step?


----------



## pardeep

Lonely2 said:


> Hii Pradeep.. You can expect your visa by 19 th July... According to 90 days theory


 is there any chance that i have a baby, will it affect my case anyway


----------



## pardeep

can someone update my details on spread sheet pls.


----------



## Praj1986

pardeep said:


> is there any chance that i have a baby, will it affect my case anyway


It won't affect processing time but you can directly get your permanent partner visa if at the time of application you have a child and relationship of two years.


----------



## pardeep

Praj1986 said:


> It won't affect processing time but you can directly get your permanent partner visa if at the time of application you have a child and relationship of two years.


ok thanks for your reply


----------



## DivyaBalsa

Lonely2 said:


> Received grant letter.. Few minutes ago:clap2::clap2:lane:
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you..
> 
> I can't express my happiness...
> 
> God bless you all



Congrats  really happy for u


----------



## DivyaBalsa

rajat_1 said:


> I am going to perth in the mid of may.....



Super :clap2:Congrats)))


----------



## s00071609

Can anybody tell me- is it worth apply for 6 month tourist visa while waiting for a partner visa? Do they grant 6 months visa and is medical required for tourist visa?


----------



## Praj1986

s00071609 said:


> Can anybody tell me- is it worth apply for 6 month tourist visa while waiting for a partner visa? Do they grant 6 months visa and is medical required for tourist visa?


Normally they grant visitor visa for three months and medicals are not compulsory but they can ask if they want for 6 months visitor visa.


----------



## s00071609

Praj1986 said:


> Normally they grant visitor visa for three months and medicals are not compulsory but they can ask if they want for 6 months visitor visa.


thanks for the answer.
If they ask for medicals on 6 month visa then it might take pretty long time as medical clearance can take over a month . Do you think its better to apply for 3 months instead.
I dont understand why immi asks people to leave the country before sending the file for final decision as it take over 2 months for this final decision. Shouldn't they be asking to leave the country when the visa is ready for grant?


----------



## Praj1986

s00071609 said:


> thanks for the answer.
> If they ask for medicals on 6 month visa then it might take pretty long time as medical clearance can take over a month . Do you think its better to apply for 3 months instead.
> I dont understand why immi asks people to leave the country before sending the file for final decision as it take over 2 months for this final decision. Shouldn't they be asking to leave the country when the visa is ready for grant?


Yes they should but 
It's all depend on co's. I will suggest you from my experience , to apply for tourist visa after your co forward your file to sco. That way when the sco picks up your application he will ask you to leave the country and will grant you the visa ASAP when you depart australia. But again it's all depend on the person giving decision. 
I applied tourist visa for my wife and informed my co then she said if your wife go to Australia on tourist visa, decision on the partner visa will be delayed. I told her that according to the DIAC rule , if my wife is onshore at the time of decision,you should inform her to go offshore to have the visa granted. Then she replied , " it's not necesory that I have to let you know . 
I submit all the additional doc but she didn't forward my wife's application to sco after receiving all the docs. Then I withdrew her TV application and mailed her that she is no more goin on TV. The next day she forwarded her application to sco. 
Hope this helps


----------



## s00071609

Praj1986 said:


> Yes they should but
> It's all depend on co's. I will suggest you from my experience , to apply for tourist visa after your co forward your file to sco. That way when the sco picks up your application he will ask you to leave the country and will grant you the visa ASAP when you depart australia. But again it's all depend on the person giving decision.
> I applied tourist visa for my wife and informed my co then she said if your wife go to Australia on tourist visa, decision on the partner visa will be delayed. I told her that according to the DIAC rule , if my wife is onshore at the time of decision,you should inform her to go offshore to have the visa granted. Then she replied , " it's not necesory that I have to let you know .
> I submit all the additional doc but she didn't forward my wife's application to sco after receiving all the docs. Then I withdrew her TV application and mailed her that she is no more goin on TV. The next day she forwarded her application to sco.
> Hope this helps


Co is not allocated yet in my wife's case. AHC is really logicless. Sco takes long to grant visa then what stops co from forwarding file for final decision. They may not grant tv after sco is allocated. How long did it take for co allocation n doc forwarding in ur case? Its really confusing me coz if my wife comes here, in a month co may ask her to leave aus to forward docs to sco. Then its useless to get tv as its waste of money


----------



## Praj1986

s00071609 said:


> Co is not allocated yet in my wife's case. AHC is really logicless. Sco takes long to grant visa then what stops co from forwarding file for final decision. They may not grant tv after sco is allocated. How long did it take for co allocation n doc forwarding in ur case? Its really confusing me coz if my wife comes here, in a month co may ask her to leave aus to forward docs to sco. Then its useless to get tv as its waste of money


It's how bloody ahc work in india. 
My details are on SS . And if you have a look there are some people who got TV after their file has been forwarded to sco.


----------



## zsubbu

Praj1986 said:


> Yes they should but
> It's all depend on co's. I will suggest you from my experience , to apply for tourist visa after your co forward your file to sco. That way when the sco picks up your application he will ask you to leave the country and will grant you the visa ASAP when you depart australia. But again it's all depend on the person giving decision.
> I applied tourist visa for my wife and informed my co then she said if your wife go to Australia on tourist visa, decision on the partner visa will be delayed. I told her that according to the DIAC rule , if my wife is onshore at the time of decision,you should inform her to go offshore to have the visa granted. Then she replied , " it's not necesory that I have to let you know .
> I submit all the additional doc but she didn't forward my wife's application to sco after receiving all the docs. Then I withdrew her TV application and mailed her that she is no more goin on TV. The next day she forwarded her application to sco.
> Hope this helps


This is very very funny.........really laughed a lot after reading this, this shows how AHC works actually. Who is the CO by the way.


----------



## s00071609

*TV issues*



zsubbu said:


> This is very very funny.........really laughed a lot after reading this, this shows how AHC works actually. Who is the CO by the way.


Its a serious problem for people wanting to travel on TV. Waiting for docs to reach SCO and then applying for TV is like tricking the AHC idiots who have no sense at all. I am not sure these COs lack experience or don't know the rules. Other applicants were also asked to leave aus before SCO could be assigned. They dont want to forward docs to SCO if applicant is in Aus, but they do grant TV after SCO is assigned- its damn ridiculous. Anyone who have idea abt such issue or any experience please share it here as it might help a lot.


----------



## rashi25

Hey all my dear friends,

M soo sooo happy as all r getting their grants 

Heartiest congrats to Lonely2, Ayaan, rajat

For rest of you..my all best wishes are with you...

AHC working is pretty unpredictable bt surely not irrelevant


----------



## zsubbu

s00071609 said:


> Its a serious problem for people wanting to travel on TV. Waiting for docs to reach SCO and then applying for TV is like tricking the AHC idiots who have no sense at all. I am not sure these COs lack experience or don't know the rules. Other applicants were also asked to leave aus before SCO could be assigned. They dont want to forward docs to SCO if applicant is in Aus, but they do grant TV after SCO is assigned- its damn ridiculous. Anyone who have idea abt such issue or any experience please share it here as it might help a lot.


Yes, I agree with u. 
Any applicant who wants to apply for TV should apply for it along with their spouse visa application or soon after that, but the tricky thing here is, the CO is getting allocated in 7-8 weeks these days, instead of 12 weeks. After they made the initial assessment and if they dont want anything else they gonna forward the case to SCO. 
Previously applicants who are on TV, give additional docs from Aus and whenever their grant is ready the SCO asks them to be offshore, but now they are asking us to be offshore before it is forwarded to SCO. 
Its ridiculous and people thinking to apply for TV should apply as soon as their visa is lodged, if applied later u will be called to be offshore in no time and its just waste of time and money.


----------



## rookie23

*Visa Granted.*

Got my wife's Visa last thursday ....yippiee...

Someone please update the SS.

I don't believe in SCO's 30/60/90 day theory....This all depends on over all timeframe and it's pretty obvious that Visa for 309 is being granted between 7-8 months.


Regards
rookie23


----------



## s00071609

zsubbu said:


> Yes, I agree with u.
> Any applicant who wants to apply for TV should apply for it along with their spouse visa application or soon after that, but the tricky thing here is, the CO is getting allocated in 7-8 weeks these days, instead of 12 weeks. After they made the initial assessment and if they dont want anything else they gonna forward the case to SCO.
> Previously applicants who are on TV, give additional docs from Aus and whenever their grant is ready the SCO asks them to be offshore, but now they are asking us to be offshore before it is forwarded to SCO.
> Its ridiculous and people thinking to apply for TV should apply as soon as their visa is lodged, if applied later u will be called to be offshore in no time and its just waste of time and money.


Is this in everyone's case or a few COs ask you to leave the country. I am confused, I applied for wife's visa one month earlier, but want to apply TV next week. If c has to leave Aus after a month, whats the use. Its really frustrating now. I have all docs ready for TV and AHC is ****-dont have common sense


----------



## UK19

s00071609 said:


> how many months did u get. did it come wid no further stay??


Yes it did. 3 months


----------



## s00071609

Dev_asm said:


> Just a quick update.
> After lodging my wife's partner visa I applied for a tourist visa for her on 5/2/2013 and it got granted on 8/2/2013. She is coming here on 20/3/2013. So by the time she is here her case officer should have been alloted. So as per my calculation when she goes back on June 20 she just have to be away for a month and she will get her visa.
> 
> admin please update the spreadsheet.


Hi Dev
Did your CO ask your wife not to be in Aus when ur file was forwarded to SCO.? COs are asking applicants to leave aus before sending file for final decision. Any idea how it works??


----------



## Rajshreerj

s00071609 said:


> Is this in everyone's case or a few COs ask you to leave the country. I am confused, I applied for wife's visa one month earlier, but want to apply TV next week. If c has to leave Aus after a month, whats the use. Its really frustrating now. I have all docs ready for TV and AHC is ****-dont have common sense




hi mate if you had just applied for visa and CO hasnt been allocated yet or even they are allocated ,,dont worry just apply they will only tell you to leave before the decison time and whole process of getting visas is at least 6-7 months which indicates that you have more than enough time ..and when they send you to leave australia you will still have 28 days to respond to the letter they ll send you , which means she can stay at least two three more weeks until you reply the CO when u leaving aus. good luck lane::clap2:


----------



## s00071609

Rajshreerj said:


> hi mate if you had just applied for visa and CO hasnt been allocated yet or even they are allocated ,,dont worry just apply they will only tell you to leave before the decison time and whole process of getting visas is at least 6-7 months which indicates that you have more than enough time ..and when they send you to leave australia you will still have 28 days to respond to the letter they ll send you , which means she can stay at least two three more weeks until you reply the CO when u leaving aus. good luck lane::clap2:


But some of the applicants are being asked to leave Aus before it can be forwarded to SCO for final decision. If they ask to leave when the visa is ready for grant then its not a problem because she will have gone back by then. Its really confusing as some people are asked to leave aus and then only the file is being forwarded.


----------



## zsubbu

rookie23 said:


> Got my wife's Visa last thursday ....yippiee...
> 
> Someone please update the SS.
> 
> I don't believe in SCO's 30/60/90 day theory....This all depends on over all timeframe and it's pretty obvious that Visa for 309 is being granted between 7-8 months.
> 
> 
> Regards
> rookie23


Congratulations...!!!
can u pls provide more details of ur timeline, like co allocation date, co name, docs requested... thank you.


----------



## zsubbu

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&usp=sharing

Link to updated SS.


----------



## SudVed

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to take my time out and say you guys are really awesome,

Your really helping people with all their Spouse 309 visa inquiries in a much better manner than VFS,

I thought you could also help me out,

I am an Australian citizen and here are my husbands 309 details.

We have been married for 2 years and five months, but we wanted to first settle in India,
But after 1 year due to personal reasons I had to come back to Aus as I am a citizen and live away from my husband which is really hard to do 

DOL: 5th December 2012 through VFS Bangalore
CO [14] assigned and asked for medicals and police clearance: 4th Feb 2013.

My husband was here on visiting visa till March 9th,

So he submitteed PCC and medicals on the 23rd of March 2013 after going back to india, CO said it was fine.

CO emailed saying your application has been queued for final decision on the 5th of April 2013.

Will we be assigned a SO ?

When are expecting the visa grant?

I would love to hear your feed back,

As you know its really hard to stay away from our partners and I wish my hubby could be here as soon as possible.


----------



## maddy67135

pardeep said:


> hi can someone update my details
> d.o.l 3rd fev 2013
> co assigned :- 4th april
> documents submitted:-9th april
> sco assigned as mailed by my case offier :-19th april
> can someone told me how long would more it take to grant visa?
> thanks pardeep


Wow!! COngrats Pardeep. Thats good to hear!! I guess i should expect my SCO to be assigned soon. By the way, how did you get to know that your file is with SCO?? Did the case officer inform you??

CHeers,
Maz


----------



## maddy67135

ayaan said:


> hi.friends,thanks for ur support,this forum is such awsum..whenever i was in frustration becoz of visa, i update my all thoughts all frustration,now am flying on 25th april.....may all the applicants get visa s soon and meet their soulmates.....
> regards
> ayaan


Congrats and Good Luck to you!!


----------



## pardeep

maddy67135 said:


> Congrats and Good Luck to you!!


thanks maddy, my case officee mailed me that your file has been queued for decision.


----------



## malhotra

jags said:


> hello every 1........called ahc today...my visa was granted yesterday....waiting for the grant letter now.....
> it took 7 months and 23 days in total........granted exactly one month after forwarded to sco....hope my info help who have exceeded 7 months processing time......
> wish u all good luck


Hi everyone.


any idea ....?
dol :-5th oct.

I applied for 300 Visa. M in 7 month . Should I expect visa in 8th month.

Malhotra


----------



## missushona

Hi Everyone,

How many of you feel the customer service officer or the case officer is rude when you camm Delhi AHC, my spouse is afraid to call them again.. I dont know whom should I take this matter too


----------



## aus309

s00071609 said:


> Its a serious problem for people wanting to travel on TV. Waiting for docs to reach SCO and then applying for TV is like tricking the AHC idiots who have no sense at all. I am not sure these COs lack experience or don't know the rules. Other applicants were also asked to leave aus before SCO could be assigned. They dont want to forward docs to SCO if applicant is in Aus, but they do grant TV after SCO is assigned- its damn ridiculous. Anyone who have idea abt such issue or any experience please share it here as it might help a lot.


Hi,

Same issue for my wife's application. She was here in aus on tourist visa. Her tourist visa is valid till july 2013. But the CO asked to depart so that it can forwarded for final decision. Now she has gone back.Hopefully last friday (19th Apr) it was forwarded to SCO. DOL was 27th Dec 2012.
After the SCO is allocated can she come back again on the tourist visa? As we do not know how long they will take to grant the visa. Will the visa grant take longer if she comes again to aus on tourist visa.

Any suggestions will readlly be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## aus309

s00071609 said:


> But some of the applicants are being asked to leave Aus before it can be forwarded to SCO for final decision. If they ask to leave when the visa is ready for grant then its not a problem because she will have gone back by then. Its really confusing as some people are asked to leave aus and then only the file is being forwarded.


Hi,

Yes wife's CO asked to leave aus before assigning to SCO. This is ridiculous. And now that she has gobe back we do not how long the visa grant will take.

Thanks.


----------



## nkdangar

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes wife's CO asked to leave aus before assigning to SCO. This is ridiculous. And now that she has gobe back we do not how long the visa grant will take.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi

What is your DOL and when did your wife came to Melb?


----------



## aus309

nkdangar said:


> Hi
> 
> What is your DOL and when did your wife came to Melb?


Hi,

DOL is 27th Dec 2012.

She came here on 4th Jan 2013. We extended her Tourist Visa from here in Melb. Now her visa was valid till July.

But she had to go back for the case to be assigned to SCO.

Thanks.


----------



## nkdangar

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> DOL is 27th Dec 2012.
> 
> She came here on 4th Jan 2013. We extended her Tourist Visa from here in Melb. Now her visa was valid till July.
> 
> But she had to go back for the case to be assigned to SCO.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for the reply.

My dol is 19/2/13 and my wife came here in melb on TV on 30-3-13. We got our CO assigned on 6/4/13. I applied for pcc as i thought i would get it in about a week. but i still haven't got it back. so without original passport i can't even do the medicals now.


----------



## Shashi1980

Hi ,,, Is there somebody waiting for there Medical clearance as they say its been delayed due to huge backlog at Sydney office. I ahve been waiting for more than 3months & its going to be 4months in next week. So if some one waited for long time for Medical Clearance pls let me know your waiting time. 

Rgds
Shashi


----------



## srvj

pardeep said:


> can someone update my details on spread sheet pls.


HI pardeep,

u r details are updated,

you may get u r visa in 60 -70 days.


----------



## srvj

SudVed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to take my time out and say you guys are really awesome,
> 
> Your really helping people with all their Spouse 309 visa inquiries in a much better manner than VFS,
> 
> I thought you could also help me out,
> 
> I am an Australian citizen and here are my husbands 309 details.
> 
> We have been married for 2 years and five months, but we wanted to first settle in India,
> But after 1 year due to personal reasons I had to come back to Aus as I am a citizen and live away from my husband which is really hard to do
> 
> DOL: 5th December 2012 through VFS Bangalore
> CO [14] assigned and asked for medicals and police clearance: 4th Feb 2013.
> 
> My husband was here on visiting visa till March 9th,
> 
> So he submitteed PCC and medicals on the 23rd of March 2013 after going back to india, CO said it was fine.
> 
> CO emailed saying your application has been queued for final decision on the 5th of April 2013.
> 
> Will we be assigned a SO ?
> 
> When are expecting the visa grant?
> 
> I would love to hear your feed back,
> 
> As you know its really hard to stay away from our partners and I wish my hubby could be here as soon as possible.


Hi Sudved,
Welcome to forum,

Usually it takes 2 -3 months to get visa after its been frwd to SCO. it depends on number of appl in queue.

U can follow the SS doc to know whats happening.

here is link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


----------



## srvj

malhotra said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> any idea ....?
> dol :-5th oct.
> 
> I applied for 300 Visa. M in 7 month . Should I expect visa in 8th month.
> 
> Malhotra


Hi ,

ur not in SS file,

please post ur details

dol
co
docs
sco


----------



## missushona

nkdangar said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> My dol is 19/2/13 and my wife came here in melb on TV on 30-3-13. We got our CO assigned on 6/4/13. I applied for pcc as i thought i would get it in about a week. but i still haven't got it back. so without original passport i can't even do the medicals now.


Dont worryy, U can request for a extension when you talk or email to you CO explaning your situation


----------



## aus309

nkdangar said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> My dol is 19/2/13 and my wife came here in melb on TV on 30-3-13. We got our CO assigned on 6/4/13. I applied for pcc as i thought i would get it in about a week. but i still haven't got it back. so without original passport i can't even do the medicals now.


Hi,

Yes...u should have done medicals first and then the PCC. Anyways its better u send both he docs together so get medicals done after PCC and send them together.

Thanks.


----------



## maddy67135

missushona said:


> '
> 
> 
> How many of you feel the customer service officer or the case officer is rude when you call Delhi AHC, my spouse is afraid to call them again.. I dont know whom should I take this matter too


Hi,

Yes, thats true. Even my fiance is scared to talk to the CO as she found her to be really rude.


----------



## nkdangar

maddy67135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, thats true. Even my fiance is scared to talk to the CO as she found her to be really rude.


My CO talked with me very rudely too. She just didn't listen what i tried to ask or say. Disappointing experience..


----------



## rashi25

SudVed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to take my time out and say you guys are really awesome,
> 
> Your really helping people with all their Spouse 309 visa inquiries in a much better manner than VFS,
> 
> I thought you could also help me out,
> 
> I am an Australian citizen and here are my husbands 309 details.
> 
> We have been married for 2 years and five months, but we wanted to first settle in India,
> But after 1 year due to personal reasons I had to come back to Aus as I am a citizen and live away from my husband which is really hard to do
> 
> DOL: 5th December 2012 through VFS Bangalore
> CO [14] assigned and asked for medicals and police clearance: 4th Feb 2013.
> 
> My husband was here on visiting visa till March 9th,
> 
> So he submitteed PCC and medicals on the 23rd of March 2013 after going back to india, CO said it was fine.
> 
> CO emailed saying your application has been queued for final decision on the 5th of April 2013.
> 
> Will we be assigned a SO ?
> 
> When are expecting the visa grant?
> 
> I would love to hear your feed back,
> 
> As you know its really hard to stay away from our partners and I wish my hubby could be here as soon as possible.


Hey welcome u being new member on this forum !!

The date since final has been queued for final decision means file forwarded to SCO, so in ur case its 5 April

Usually after within 90 days of timeframe SCO grants visa...bt yes there are some lucky applicants who are getting in a month after a file being with SCO...

One more impt. it all depends upon total time frame of within 7 - 8 months...

Good luck to you...

Keep checking TFN site on daily basis...


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi...

Did you receive any email since then?



nkdangar said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in Melbourne on tourist visa and just applied for PCC at vfs melb office last friday. You can apply online, print that forms and either post it or submit it in person at the vfs office.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Spousevisa

srvj said:


> hi,
> you can apply PCC from here through VFS, its pretty easy n fast.
> 
> refer to link here
> IHC Visa Information - Australia - Home - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)


Hi.. Thanks for the information


----------



## aus309

Hi,

I just called AHC and the operator said the case is forwarded for final decision but a SCO is not assigned yet. What does this means?

Thanks.


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> Hi...
> 
> Did you receive any email since then?


No i haven't heard back. I called them and they don't know how long will it take. The only option is waiting.

Have you done your medicals?? If not, please do that first while you have your passport with you.


----------



## muchim

Praj1986 said:


> Hi muchim, did you called ahc ? What is ur application status ?


I called AHC and they said u r application in queue


----------



## dream_chaser

Shashi1980 said:


> Hi ,,, Is there somebody waiting for there Medical clearance as they say its been delayed due to huge backlog at Sydney office. I ahve been waiting for more than 3months & its going to be 4months in next week. So if some one waited for long time for Medical Clearance pls let me know your waiting time.
> 
> Rgds
> Shashi


Hi Shashi,

When I had called up the AHC office in Delhi earlier this month, I was given the same reply. The operator had told that medical processing might take one month more for completion. My case is similar to yours. I had sent my medicals in January. I had been waiting since then.

When I inquired if the visa would be granted according to the 7 month average period as mentioned, the operator mentioned that she could not give me any confirmation regarding the same.


----------



## aus309

muchim said:


> I called AHC and they said u r application in queue


Hi Muchim,

For me also they said the same but also mentioned that SCO is not allocated yet? DId they say u that a SCO is allocated or not?

Thanks,


----------



## jichupacha

Shashi1980 said:


> Hi ,,, Is there somebody waiting for there Medical clearance as they say its been delayed due to huge backlog at Sydney office. I ahve been waiting for more than 3months & its going to be 4months in next week. So if some one waited for long time for Medical Clearance pls let me know your waiting time.
> 
> Rgds
> Shashi


Hi shashi

Even I went through the same phase ten days ago....

My medical clearance took long time..I got my medical done on dec 14 th 2012.i am June applicant.


But that was second medical..once my medical clearance done my visa granted immediately..


----------



## dream_chaser

jichupacha said:


> Hi shashi
> 
> Even I went through the same phase ten days ago....
> 
> My medical clearance took long time..I got my medical done on dec 14 th 2012.i am June applicant.
> 
> 
> But that was second medical..once my medical clearance done my visa granted immediately..


May I know why they had requested for a second medical test in your case? Was it because of the delay in processing at Health operation, or was it for confirmation of the previous tests?


----------



## jichupacha

dream_chaser said:


> May I know why they had requested for a second medical test in your case? Was it because of the delay in processing at Health operation, or was it for confirmation of the previous tests?


Hi
It was because of poor x ray film quality was asked to repeat it ..

It took 4 months to get cleared..


----------



## s00071609

missushona said:


> Dont worryy, U can request for a extension when you talk or email to you CO explaning your situation


There sud be no rush as ur wife is in Melb, once u get everything cleared they will ask ur wife to leave Aus which isnt really good i guess. You might have a return ticket during end of TV. As long as you reply and tell the CO that you cannot provide docs, its fine. When I applied for PR here is aus, CO was allocated in 5 days, but AFP was having significant delay which took nearly 1.5 months for them to provide my Police report. CO said, its fine coz they know AFP was having some system glitch.


----------



## s00071609

missushona said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> How many of you feel the customer service officer or the case officer is rude when you camm Delhi AHC, my spouse is afraid to call them again.. I dont know whom should I take this matter too


Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

You can use this form to complain about any matter. This wont affect your visa at all but they will act upon the issue and resolve it if the law permits. They will inform about it in writing. I once lodged a complaint like this and got letter from the Head of Visa Department.


----------



## aus309

s00071609 said:


> There sud be no rush as ur wife is in Melb, once u get everything cleared they will ask ur wife to leave Aus which isnt really good i guess. You might have a return ticket during end of TV. As long as you reply and tell the CO that you cannot provide docs, its fine. When I applied for PR here is aus, CO was allocated in 5 days, but AFP was having significant delay which took nearly 1.5 months for them to provide my Police report. CO said, its fine coz they know AFP was having some system glitch.


Hi, 
My vife's tourist visa is valid till july. She went back last week as co asked to depart for it tobe queued for final decision. As it looks like the sco will take ample time...can she come back to aus on tv..we also have booked a return ticket of 9th may...not sure what to do...

Suggestions pls.

Thanks.


----------



## s00071609

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same issue for my wife's application. She was here in aus on tourist visa. Her tourist visa is valid till july 2013. But the CO asked to depart so that it can forwarded for final decision. Now she has gone back.Hopefully last friday (19th Apr) it was forwarded to SCO. DOL was 27th Dec 2012.
> After the SCO is allocated can she come back again on the tourist visa? As we do not know how long they will take to grant the visa. Will the visa grant take longer if she comes again to aus on tourist visa.
> 
> Any suggestions will readlly be helpful.
> 
> Thanks.


I am myself thinking of apply for a TV for my wife. Its been abt 5 weeks since i lodged an app for PV. TV is not a multiple travel visa so she cannot return on the same TV, you will have to apply for a new one. This is tyranny because it seems as if she had to be in India just for that CO to forward the application to SCO while there is no law regarding this. How much money you will waste if she comes to Aus again- c has to go back again to get the visa.
You can see in the SS, people have come to aus after SCO was allocated. My suggestion is that you call the immi department in Aus and tell them how much difficulties this has been causing. I donn think there is any point talking to those dumb headeds in AHC- they have no logic- they act like they lack sense. 
You might have told the immi in TV app that you already lodged the PV. Why grant visa if they are going to ask you to leave in a month.


----------



## s00071609

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes wife's CO asked to leave aus before assigning to SCO. This is ridiculous. And now that she has gobe back we do not how long the visa grant will take.
> 
> Thanks.


Normally 3 months is the time frame. Dont have any idea if it will take longer if c is in australia again. One visa process sud not affect the processing of any other visa as per the law. But, Delhi immi can't be trusted. But, if your wife has a multiple travel visa, may be you sud call immi and ask them about this.


----------



## aus309

s00071609 said:


> I am myself thinking of apply for a TV for my wife. Its been abt 5 weeks since i lodged an app for PV. TV is not a multiple travel visa so she cannot return on the same TV, you will have to apply for a new one. This is tyranny because it seems as if she had to be in India just for that CO to forward the application to SCO while there is no law regarding this. How much money you will waste if she comes to Aus again- c has to go back again to get the visa.
> You can see in the SS, people have come to aus after SCO was allocated. My suggestion is that you call the immi department in Aus and tell them how much difficulties this has been causing. I donn think there is any point talking to those dumb headeds in AHC- they have no logic- they act like they lack sense.
> You might have told the immi in TV app that you already lodged the PV. Why grant visa if they are going to ask you to leave in a month.


Hi,

Thanks for ur reply. My wife's TV is multiple entry so she willbe able to come here. But for sure at a cost of money. Also i dont know if the sco will put the case on hold if she travels here. Very confused and not sure what to do..

Thanks


----------



## s00071609

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for ur reply. My wife's TV is multiple entry so she willbe able to come here. But for sure at a cost of money. Also i dont know if the sco will put the case on hold if she travels here. Very confused and not sure what to do..
> 
> Thanks


U should ask the AHC I think. Better lodge a complaint about this:
Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

They do take complaints seriously and you dont have to disclose your identity.


----------



## aus309

s00071609 said:


> U should ask the AHC I think. Better lodge a complaint about this:
> Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> They do take complaints seriously and you dont have to disclose your identity.


Thanks. Will try and contact AHC. Hoping for the best.


----------



## lonelyf90

jichupacha said:


> Hi shashi
> 
> Even I went through the same phase ten days ago....
> 
> My medical clearance took long time..I got my medical done on dec 14 th 2012.i am June applicant.
> 
> 
> But that was second medical..once my medical clearance done my visa granted immediately..


Jichupacha...when u did ur medicals within hw many days u got ur grant?!


----------



## waitingAusVisa

Anyone who lodge application by end of September 2012?


----------



## lonelyf90

waitingAusVisa said:


> Anyone who lodge application by end of September 2012?


Me 28th sept :-/


----------



## pardeep

lonelyf90 said:


> Jichupacha...when u did ur medicals within hw many days u got ur grant?!


hi lonely hav u got any update on your file?


----------



## krishweta

*Can I apply for a tourist visa while subclass 309 is in process?*

Hello,

My name is Shweta and I applied for subclass 309 on Nov 22nd 2012. My CO was allotted on Jan 22nd 2013 and asked for additional documents (Marriage certificate, photos). Since I got married only on March 18th 2013, I submitted all the additional documents on March 19th itself. My CO finished his assessment and said he is sent for final decision on April 19th 2013. So any idea as to when I can hear about the decision?

While I wait for my visa decision, Can I apply for a tourist visa and enter Australia? If I can apply, can you please suggest which category of tourist can I apply and the form number? I will be glad to know if I can apply for my tourist visa and join my husband soon.

Looking forward to hear about this.

Many thanks
Shweta


----------



## SudVed

rashi25 said:


> Hey welcome u being new member on this forum !!
> 
> The date since final has been queued for final decision means file forwarded to SCO, so in ur case its 5 April
> 
> Usually after within 90 days of timeframe SCO grants visa...bt yes there are some lucky applicants who are getting in a month after a file being with SCO...
> 
> One more impt. it all depends upon total time frame of within 7 - 8 months...
> 
> Good luck to you...
> 
> Keep checking TFN site on daily basis...


Rashi25,

Thank you so much for your advise and support,

I feel a little confident now,

You said something about the TFN website???


----------



## SudVed

Hi srvj,

Thank you so much for your support


----------



## lonelyf90

pardeep said:


> hi lonely hav u got any update on your file?


Nope...i have applied for my indian PCC afrer submitting it only I Can think about anything further


----------



## malhotra

lonelyf90 said:


> Me 28th sept :-/


I applied for 300 visa on 5oct....??



Any guess.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Shweta,

Since your file has been forwarded for final decision, I would suggest you to call up the AHC Delhi office and ask them if you can.. Because generally when the file is forwarded for final decision, in 2 months the CO asks you to go offshore.. So check with them they will give you all the details...

Hope this helps...




krishweta said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Shweta and I applied for subclass 309 on Nov 22nd 2012. My CO was allotted on Jan 22nd 2013 and asked for additional documents (Marriage certificate, photos). Since I got married only on March 18th 2013, I submitted all the additional documents on March 19th itself. My CO finished his assessment and said he is sent for final decision on April 19th 2013. So any idea as to when I can hear about the decision?
> 
> While I wait for my visa decision, Can I apply for a tourist visa and enter Australia? If I can apply, can you please suggest which category of tourist can I apply and the form number? I will be glad to know if I can apply for my tourist visa and join my husband soon.
> 
> Looking forward to hear about this.
> 
> Many thanks
> Shweta


----------



## Spousevisa

I would like to know did anyone here apply for the visa with their old maiden passport and have got the PCC on old passport?


----------



## Shashi1980

dream_chaser said:


> Hi Shashi,
> 
> When I had called up the AHC office in Delhi earlier this month, I was given the same reply. The operator had told that medical processing might take one month more for completion. My case is similar to yours. I had sent my medicals in January. I had been waiting since then.
> 
> When I inquired if the visa would be granted according to the 7 month average period as mentioned, the operator mentioned that she could not give me any confirmation regarding the same.


Hi .... Thanks for your reply......... So when did you lodge ur Application ? I did it on 11th Oct 2012. Pls keep me posted if you get any updates & I will do the same.


Thanks 
Shashi


----------



## Shashi1980

jichupacha said:


> Hi shashi
> 
> Even I went through the same phase ten days ago....
> 
> My medical clearance took long time..I got my medical done on dec 14 th 2012.i am June applicant.
> 
> 
> But that was second medical..once my medical clearance done my visa granted immediately..


Hi .... Could you pls update ur details with the process time. 

Rgds
Shashi


----------



## Spousevisa

I would like to know did anyone here apply for the visa with their old maiden passport and have got the PCC on old passport?


----------



## Shashi1980

jichupacha said:


> Hi shashi
> 
> Even I went through the same phase ten days ago....
> 
> My medical clearance took long time..I got my medical done on dec 14 th 2012.i am June applicant.
> 
> 
> But that was second medical..once my medical clearance done my visa granted immediately..


Hi .... Could you pls update ur details with the process time. 

Rgds
Shashi


----------



## Spousevisa

I had applied for my PCC here in Australia.. and today i received an email from VFS saying that application has been dispatched to the mentioned address and immediately received a second mail saying that application ready, give 1 more working day to collect the receipt. on calling them they said that the pcc has been dispatched... has any one gone through the same thing.. I am little confused.. all those who got their PCC done from here, did u receive a similar notification?


----------



## leonardverma

*New 309 Application*

Hi guys, i'm going to apply 309 visa for my visa from New delhi. can anyone help me with the documents we have to provide along with the application. 

i went to visit my partner few months ago n done my pcc from indian consulate melbourne, medical check up as well. do u guys thinks its good idea to attach medical and pcc with my file to save some time. 

Also form 80 and/or 1221 is required? or i've to wait from my co to ask for it. 

i just want to provide them all the docs so they dont have to ask more docs

any help?


----------



## ZKS

Spousevisa said:


> I would like to know did anyone here apply for the visa with their old maiden passport and have got the PCC on old passport?


Hi i dont think there will be any problem, when u fill up the pcc application form u can fill up your current address accordingly there are many people who use their maiden name passport even after marriage i had similar case previously when i applied i had pcc with my maiden name and then when i applied again for visa i had pcc with my new passport after marriage i guess it wont be an issue.All the best!!!


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> I had applied for my PCC here in Australia.. and today i received an email from VFS saying that application has been dispatched to the mentioned address and immediately received a second mail saying that application ready, give 1 more working day to collect the receipt. on calling them they said that the pcc has been dispatched... has any one gone through the same thing.. I am little confused.. all those who got their PCC done from here, did u receive a similar notification?


Hi SpouseVisa,

Where and when did you apply for your pcc?

Thanks.


----------



## Praj1986

Spousevisa said:


> I would like to know did anyone here apply for the visa with their old maiden passport and have got the PCC on old passport?


I applied my wife's visa with her old maiden passport and their is a trick when you aply for pcc .


----------



## Spousevisa

HI... I did it from the Indian consulate here in Canberra...

had you also applied for ur pcc from australia?


----------



## Spousevisa

what trick?




Praj1986 said:


> I applied my wife's visa with her old maiden passport and their is a trick when you aply for pcc .


----------



## Spousevisa

HI... I did it from the Indian consulate here in Canberra...

had you also applied for ur pcc from australia?




nkdangar said:


> Hi SpouseVisa,
> 
> Where and when did you apply for your pcc?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Spousevisa

Thanks 



ZKS said:


> Hi i dont think there will be any problem, when u fill up the pcc application form u can fill up your current address accordingly there are many people who use their maiden name passport even after marriage i had similar case previously when i applied i had pcc with my maiden name and then when i applied again for visa i had pcc with my new passport after marriage i guess it wont be an issue.All the best!!!


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> HI... I did it from the Indian consulate here in Canberra...
> 
> had you also applied for ur pcc from australia?


Hi

I applied from vfs office in melb on 12/4/13. 
Today i just checked now and the status says it has been assessed and sent back to the centre where it was applied.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Leonardverma..

Alongwith your application, you will have to submit your emails, chat history, wedding pics, telephone history, etc... This is the link where they have mentioned the checklist and documents required.. you can have a look at it.. http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/files/ndli/Checklist Partner 309.100 - INDIA August 2012 (2).pdf

hope this helps.. also if you see on the AHC website you will get all the details..

Thanks



leonardverma said:


> Hi guys, i'm going to apply 309 visa for my visa from New delhi. can anyone help me with the documents we have to provide along with the application.
> 
> i went to visit my partner few months ago n done my pcc from indian consulate melbourne, medical check up as well. do u guys thinks its good idea to attach medical and pcc with my file to save some time.
> 
> Also form 80 and/or 1221 is required? or i've to wait from my co to ask for it.
> 
> i just want to provide them all the docs so they dont have to ask more docs
> 
> any help?


----------



## Spousevisa

Ok... I had also applied through VFS in canberra last friday and today i got an email saying that the application has been dispatched to the mentioned address.. we had asked for courier.. just after a few minutes again i recieved an email saying application ready.. i however called up the VFS office and they said my application is ready and dispatched... lets see what it is



nkdangar said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied from vfs office in melb on 12/4/13.
> Today i just checked now and the status says it has been assessed and sent back to the centre where it was applied.


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> Ok... I had also applied through VFS in canberra last friday and today i got an email saying that the application has been dispatched to the mentioned address.. we had asked for courier.. just after a few minutes again i recieved an email saying application ready.. i however called up the VFS office and they said my application is ready and dispatched... lets see what it is


Hi

I just called them and they said the courier will be send 2moro morning by overnight service. I have booked visa medical for next tuesday now, i had an appointment today morning but i couldn't do that because i didn;t have my original passport with me.


----------



## Spousevisa

ok...

what is your date of lodgement?



nkdangar said:


> Hi
> 
> I just called them and they said the courier will be send 2moro morning by overnight service. I have booked visa medical for next tuesday now, i had an appointment today morning but i couldn't do that because i didn;t have my original passport with me.


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> ok...
> 
> what is your date of lodgement?


DOL: 19-2-13
CO: 06-04-13
docs requested : PCC, Medicals, Form 80


----------



## leonardverma

*can u please go through this*

What forms do I need to complete?

In addition to the forms listed on the relevant checklist
See: Partner Migration Checklists 

Please complete:

Form 1221. If you answer ‘Yes’ to the question ‘Do you intend to do a course of study while in Australia?’ please include the type of course you intend to do, even if you have not enrolled. If you answer ‘Yes’ to the question ‘Do you intend to work in Australia?’ please include the type of work you intend to do, even if you have not obtained employment.

Form 80, ONLY if you are NOT an Indian or Nepalese citizen OR you have lived in a country other than India, Nepal and Australia for more than 12 months in total in the last 10 years

Sourc
]


----------



## aus309

Hi All,

Do you know how many days it takes for a SCO to be assigned after being queued for final decision?

Thanks.


----------



## melb220813

aus309 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do you know how many days it takes for a SCO to be assigned after being queued for final decision?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

Even I got the same question ... Below reply received from CO as on 11th April.

"Your application is now being queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our decision maker"

Any idea how long does it take ??? anyone ??


Thanks.


----------



## aus309

melb220813 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even I got the same question ... Below reply received from CO as on 11th April.
> 
> "Your application is now being queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our decision maker"
> 
> Any idea how long does it take ??? anyone ??
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

I did not even get an email from my CO. I called AHC and the operator told that its forwarded for final decision but SCO is not assigned yet.

The SCO assigned that is maintained here in excel sheet in google doc, is it the date case is forwarded for final decision or the date when SCO is assigned?

Thanks.


----------



## melb220813

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did not even get an email from my CO. I called AHC and the operator told that its forwarded for final decision but SCO is not assigned yet.
> 
> The SCO assigned that is maintained here in excel sheet in google doc, is it the date case is forwarded for final decision or the date when SCO is assigned?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm not sure about that, I'm new to this forum. 

Also whats your date of lodgement ??

My DOL - 22nd August 2012.


Thanks.


----------



## Praj1986

Spousevisa said:


> what trick?


You can apply for pcc using your old passport details and also when you fill out application forms , u should state that you are single not married. Cz on your pcc they just print your name and dob. Etc. not your marital status. 

This trick works if you are applying in regional passport office in india. In india if on your passport you don't have your spouse name and on ur application form you put marital status as maried then they won't issue you a pcc.


----------



## aus309

melb220813 said:


> I'm not sure about that, I'm new to this forum.
> 
> Also whats your date of lodgement ??
> 
> My DOL - 22nd August 2012.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

My wife's DOL is 27th Dec 2012.


----------



## missushona

Praj1986 said:


> You can apply for pcc using your old passport details and also when you fill out application forms , u should state that you are single not married. Cz on your pcc they just print your name and dob. Etc. not your marital status.
> 
> This trick works if you are applying in regional passport office in india. In india if on your passport you don't have your spouse name and on ur application form you put marital status as maried then they won't issue you a pcc.


Thats what i did... as when u say married the passport will ask to get the name changed on the passport and stuff like that...


----------



## waitingAusVisa

melb220813 said:


> I'm not sure about that, I'm new to this forum.
> 
> Also whats your date of lodgement ??
> 
> My DOL - 22nd August 2012.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hello melb220813

Any news on ur file?? bcz my DOL is last week of september 2012.


----------



## melb220813

waitingAusVisa said:


> Hello melb220813
> 
> Any news on ur file?? bcz my DOL is last week of september 2012.


Hi,

No update as of today  

How about your file ? whats the last update ?


Thanks.


----------



## dream_chaser

Shashi1980 said:


> Hi .... Thanks for your reply......... So when did you lodge ur Application ? I did it on 11th Oct 2012. Pls keep me posted if you get any updates & I will do the same.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Shashi


My date of lodgement was 12 October 2012. Just a day after yours. I haven't got any updates. Will keep you posted!


----------



## waitingAusVisa

melb220813 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No update as of today
> 
> How about your file ? whats the last update ?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


No updates.. a week before I emailed my case officer.. and he told me that global processing time is 12 months.


----------



## waitingAusVisa

melb220813 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No update as of today
> 
> How about your file ? whats the last update ?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


what was last update you got from CO? 
Did u recieve an email that your file has being forwarded to SCO ever ??


----------



## melb220813

waitingAusVisa said:


> what was last update you got from CO?
> Did u recieve an email that your file has being forwarded to SCO ever ??


Last update's i received from my CO was on 11th april 2013

"Your application is now being queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our decision maker. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.

The department's service standard for processing partner visas is 12 months from the date of lodgement."

Its 8 months and 1 day for me. 


Thanks.


----------



## waitingAusVisa

melb220813 said:


> Last update's i received from my CO was on 11th april 2013
> 
> "Your application is now being queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our decision maker. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.
> 
> The department's service standard for processing partner visas is 12 months from the date of lodgement."
> 
> Its 8 months and 1 day for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for the sharing the updates !! Hope we get visa soon !!


----------



## srvj

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did not even get an email from my CO. I called AHC and the operator told that its forwarded for final decision but SCO is not assigned yet.
> 
> The SCO assigned that is maintained here in excel sheet in google doc, is it the date case is forwarded for final decision or the date when SCO is assigned?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,
I think if SCO picks a file, it wont take more than couple of weeks to take a decision. File has to be placed in queue as no SCO is available immediately to look int it and many applications are in queue waiting for decision.

I dont think they follow first come first serve rule to pick from queue. they must have their own way of prioritizing queue order. (god and ach knows it).

reg our SS file, we can treat it as date placed in queue( not sco assigned) and this time may vary from applicant to applicant .

u have raised good point and i will make a note in ss file.

thanks


----------



## aus309

srvj said:


> Hi,
> I think if SCO picks a file, it wont take more than couple of weeks to take a decision. File has to be placed in queue as no SCO is available immediately to look int it and many applications are in queue waiting for decision.
> 
> I dont think they follow first come first serve rule to pick from queue. they must have their own way of prioritizing queue order. (god and ach knows it).
> 
> reg our SS file, we can treat it as date placed in queue( not sco assigned) and this time may vary from applicant to applicant .
> 
> u have raised good point and i will make a note in ss file.
> 
> thanks


Hi,

Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## nannu

Spousevisa said:


> I would like to know did anyone here apply for the visa with their old maiden passport and have got the PCC on old passport?


Hi,

I have applied visa and also got the PCC in my maiden name. I did not change my name or added my husbands last name after marriage as it is not mandatory according to Indian law to have ur partner's last name.

The reason for not changing the name was that the whole process of name change and getting the new passport would take another 3-4 months.

There was no problem in getting the PCC with maiden name. 
However my DOL is 11-Apr-13, so I cant say if AHC would have issues with lodging the application in maiden name. 

hope this helps.


----------



## srvj

nannu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied visa and also got the PCC in my maiden name. I did not change my name or added my husbands last name after marriage as it is not mandatory according to Indian law to have ur partner's last name.
> 
> The reason for not changing the name was that the whole process of name change and getting the new passport would take another 3-4 months.
> 
> There was no problem in getting the PCC with maiden name.
> However my DOL is 11-Apr-13, so I cant say if AHC would have issues with lodging the application in maiden name.
> 
> hope this helps.


Hi it is not necessary to change name after marriage,

you can apply with your existing passport and name.

does your PCC states your husband full name after your full name like ex:"nannu.. wife of first name last name of u r husband " then it should be fine.

but make sure you follow same name (your maiden name) across all applications, forms and what ever proof docs and in marriage certificate etc..


----------



## nannu

srvj said:


> Hi it is not necessary to change name after marriage,
> 
> you can apply with your existing passport and name.
> 
> does your PCC states your husband full name after your full name like ex:"nannu.. wife of first name last name of u r husband " then it should be fine.
> 
> but make sure you follow same name (your maiden name) across all applications, forms and what ever proof docs and in marriage certificate etc..



No the PCC does not state my husband's name as i did not add his name in the passport, instead the PCC has my full name and my father's name because that is what i have in my passport.


Yes, all my application forms and proofs attached to the application have my maiden name.


----------



## srvj

Spousevisa said:


> I would like to know did anyone here apply for the visa with their old maiden passport and have got the PCC on old passport?


Hi my wife got PCC on her maiden name with old passport.

but, in her PCC they mentioned my name as her husband and it is for traveling to Australia..


----------



## srvj

nannu said:


> No the PCC does not state my husband's name as i did not add his name in the passport, instead the PCC has my full name and my father's name because that is what i have in my passport.
> 
> 
> Yes, all my application forms and proofs attached to the application have my maiden name.


hi,

but my wife applied with old passport, there is an option in application like purpose of PCC, my wife mentioned that she got married to AUS citizen and need PCC to apply for Australian visa. also submitted proof of marriage.

IN PCC it states that 
"it is to certify that there is no adverse info against..... applicant name w/o 'my name' holder of passport 'xxxxx' ........which would render her to ineligible for visa including Commonwealth of Australia "

I thought, there will be same format for everyone. but i am not sure .

she got her PCC from Regional Passport Office through PSK(passport seva kendra).

PCC from police station of commissioner office are not valid.


----------



## s00071609

Lodged a complaint with the Global Feedback Unit regarding AHC delhi staff rudeness and about CO asking applicants to depart Aus and denying to queue the file for final decision given that final decision is given in abt 90 days. Got their acknowledgement saying it has been forwarded to relevant unit for action. They will let me know the outcome within 10 days. Lets c what happens, if anything.


----------



## s00071609

srvj said:


> hi,
> 
> but my wife applied with old passport, there is an option in application like purpose of PCC, my wife mentioned that she got married to AUS citizen and need PCC to apply for Australian visa. also submitted proof of marriage.
> 
> IN PCC it states that
> "it is to certify that there is no adverse info against..... applicant name w/o 'my name' holder of passport 'xxxxx' ........which would render her to ineligible for visa including Commonwealth of Australia "
> 
> I thought, there will be same format for everyone. but i am not sure .
> 
> she got her PCC from Regional Passport Office through PSK(passport seva kendra).
> 
> PCC from police station of commissioner office are not valid.


No need to change surname, people dont in Aus as well. PCC doesn't need to have husband's name nor passport need to have husban's name. Marriage certificate will do


----------



## aus309

s00071609 said:


> Lodged a complaint with the Global Feedback Unit regarding AHC delhi staff rudeness and about CO asking applicants to depart Aus and denying to queue the file for final decision given that final decision is given in abt 90 days. Got their acknowledgement saying it has been forwarded to relevant unit for action. They will let me know the outcome within 10 days. Lets c what happens, if anything.


Hi,

Let me also lodge a complaint regd departing aus thing.

Thanks.


----------



## s00071609

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Let me also lodge a complaint regd departing aus thing.
> 
> Thanks.


Ya do it.

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/services/services-form.htm


----------



## pardeep

melb220813 said:


> Last update's i received from my CO was on 11th april 2013
> 
> "Your application is now being queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our decision maker. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.
> 
> The department's service standard for processing partner visas is 12 months from the date of lodgement."
> 
> Its 8 months and 1 day for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


i got the same email frm my co on 19th april. i think they all use same format


----------



## malhotra

dream_chaser said:


> My date of lodgement was 12 October 2012. Just a day after yours. I haven't got any updates. Will keep you posted!


M also Oct applicant for 300 visa....reply me if u get any update ..


Malhotra


----------



## malhotra

lonelyf90 said:


> Me 28th sept :-/


mine 300 visa - DOL - 5th Oct, pls. share any updates..

Malhotra


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Aus309,

I have got my PCC done from Australia.. so now how do i send it? do i need to send it to AHC through VFS or courier it personally? How did u send your wife's PCC?



aus309 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do you know how many days it takes for a SCO to be assigned after being queued for final decision?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Spousevisa

HI Nannu,

Thanks for replying..

I got my PCC yesterday, I applied it on my maiden name only... However I am in Aus on a tourist visa i had to do it from the Indian Consulate



nannu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied visa and also got the PCC in my maiden name. I did not change my name or added my husbands last name after marriage as it is not mandatory according to Indian law to have ur partner's last name.
> 
> The reason for not changing the name was that the whole process of name change and getting the new passport would take another 3-4 months.
> 
> There was no problem in getting the PCC with maiden name.
> However my DOL is 11-Apr-13, so I cant say if AHC would have issues with lodging the application in maiden name.
> 
> hope this helps.


----------



## aus309

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Aus309,
> 
> I have got my PCC done from Australia.. so now how do i send it? do i need to send it to AHC through VFS or courier it personally? How did u send your wife's PCC?


Hi,

Send ur pcc and medicals together. I sent it through post. Not through vfs. Through auspost directly to ahc. It costs around 45$

Thanks.


----------



## aus309

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Send ur pcc and medicals together. I sent it through post. Not through vfs. Through auspost directly to ahc. It costs around 45$
> 
> Thanks.


And remember one thing. Send the originals. I did the mistake of sending certfied copy of pcc. Then i had to send originals.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Praj...

I did my PCC with my old passport from Indian Consulate in Australia as am on a tourist visa.. they have given me my PCC 
Thanks for the information 



Praj1986 said:


> You can apply for pcc using your old passport details and also when you fill out application forms , u should state that you are single not married. Cz on your pcc they just print your name and dob. Etc. not your marital status.
> 
> This trick works if you are applying in regional passport office in india. In india if on your passport you don't have your spouse name and on ur application form you put marital status as maried then they won't issue you a pcc.


----------



## Spousevisa

Thanks for the information.. On which address did u send? The one that is mentioned on the website or the address that is mentioned in the emails of the case officer? also do we need to mention our file number? if yes then where?




aus309 said:


> And remember one thing. Send the originals. I did the mistake of sending certfied copy of pcc. Then i had to send originals.


----------



## aus309

Spousevisa said:


> Thanks for the information.. On which address did u send? The one that is mentioned on the website or the address that is mentioned in the emails of the case officer? also do we need to mention our file number? if yes then where?


The chanakyapuri addressmentioned in the website...just include a cover letter with the case dratils like name, dob, passport number and file ref num. And also menyion what u r sending.


----------



## Spousevisa

OK thanks..

But wont the VFS people here send it to the AHC?



aus309 said:


> The chanakyapuri addressmentioned in the website...just include a cover letter with the case dratils like name, dob, passport number and file ref num. And also menyion what u r sending.


----------



## RockMeOn

Hello All,

Here is the link for the visa timeline spreadsheet. It has now been updated and anyone can modify this to add their details. Please be nice to the spreadsheet as lots of efforts were put in to maintain it.

Cheers,
R

Spreadsheet link : http://goo.gl/kbTM2


----------



## aus309

Spousevisa said:


> OK thanks..
> 
> But wont the VFS people here send it to the AHC?


No. I dont think VFS here sends to AHC. I sent it on my own.

Thanks.


----------



## pardeep

aus309 said:


> The chanakyapuri addressmentioned in the website...just include a cover letter with the case dratils like name, dob, passport number and file ref num. And also menyion what u r sending.


can any one tell me if we mail to our co regarding our case , they do not get upset and how can we start it mean what should be format pls.i have a baby i just want to know how long more it gonna take and if it is long time can i apply for tv meanwhile


----------



## Spousevisa

Thanks.. will send it through Auspost.. do we have to mention the name of our case officer and their position number as well in the cover letter?



Spousevisa said:


> Thanks for the information.. On which address did u send? The one that is mentioned on the website or the address that is mentioned in the emails of the case officer? also do we need to mention our file number? if yes then where?


----------



## Spousevisa

HI Pradeep,

What email do you want to send them?



pardeep said:


> can any one tell me if we mail to our co regarding our case , they do not get upset and how can we start it mean what should be format pls.i have a baby i just want to know how long more it gonna take and if it is long time can i apply for tv meanwhile


----------



## Spousevisa

I Know... i had faced this problem.. so someone suggested me to do it from the CID office directly.. I got my PCC and submitted but then last week again my case officer asked me to do it again.. I am here on TV so did it from here only.. here they did not ask me anything about my marital status... I think passport officers in India are ill informed about everything...




Praj1986 said:


> You can apply for pcc using your old passport details and also when you fill out application forms , u should state that you are single not married. Cz on your pcc they just print your name and dob. Etc. not your marital status.
> 
> This trick works if you are applying in regional passport office in india. In india if on your passport you don't have your spouse name and on ur application form you put marital status as maried then they won't issue you a pcc.


----------



## Spousevisa

HI...

What is form 1221.. I remember i had to submit form 40sp, 47sp, form 80, form 888 and other relevant supporting documents



leonardverma said:


> What forms do I need to complete?
> 
> In addition to the forms listed on the relevant checklist
> See: Partner Migration Checklists
> 
> Please complete:
> 
> Form 1221. If you answer ‘Yes’ to the question ‘Do you intend to do a course of study while in Australia?’ please include the type of course you intend to do, even if you have not enrolled. If you answer ‘Yes’ to the question ‘Do you intend to work in Australia?’ please include the type of work you intend to do, even if you have not obtained employment.
> 
> Form 80, ONLY if you are NOT an Indian or Nepalese citizen OR you have lived in a country other than India, Nepal and Australia for more than 12 months in total in the last 10 years
> 
> Sourc
> ]


----------



## leonardverma

Spousevisa said:


> HI...
> 
> What is form 1221.. I remember i had to submit form 40sp, 47sp, form 80, form 888 and other relevant supporting documents


they mention in immi.embasy website n alsooi called them yesterday and they said u need to submit 1221 form along with the file or wait for co to request u


----------



## zsubbu

RockMeOn said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Here is the link for the visa timeline spreadsheet. It has now been updated and anyone can modify this to add their details. Please be nice to the spreadsheet as lots of efforts were put in to maintain it.
> 
> Cheers,
> R
> 
> Spreadsheet link : http://goo.gl/kbTM2


This is a very old SS and not updated one. Currently... srvj, myself and one other member are updating it time to time. I think in previous 2 to 3 pages there is a updated link of SS provided by srvj.


----------



## srvj

zsubbu said:


> This is a very old SS and not updated one. Currently... srvj, myself and one other member are updating it time to time. I think in previous 2 to 3 pages there is a updated link of SS provided by srvj.


Hi zsubbu,

any visa grants this week that you aware of..

thanks


----------



## waitingAusVisa

srvj said:


> Hi zsubbu,
> 
> any visa grants this week that you aware of..
> 
> thanks


Yea, please post on the forum.. if anyone got visa in this week??


----------



## aus309

Hi,

I caled AHC today again and the operator said the case has been forwarded to the SCO officer. On friday i was told a sco is not assigned yet but queued for final processing. Does that means it has moved from the queue an SCO is already looking into it?

Thanks.


----------



## waitingAusVisa

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I caled AHC today again and the operator said the case has been forwarded to the SCO officer. On friday i was told a sco is not assigned yet but queued for final processing. Does that means it has moved from the queue an SCO is already looking into it?
> 
> Thanks.


Can you please share the ACH #
Thanks !!


----------



## aus309

waitingAusVisa said:


> Can you please share the ACH #
> Thanks !!


Hi,

The num is 011 41221000

press 1 and then 2..u will redirected to operator

thanks.


----------



## zion180

Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN


----------



## zion180

Wow guys my tfn update am so happy thank you guys for your support


----------



## waitingAusVisa

zion180 said:


> Wow guys my tfn update am so happy thank you guys for your support


plz give me website address where u checked TFN
Thanks !!


----------



## waitingAusVisa

zion180 said:


> Wow guys my tfn update am so happy thank you guys for your support


Congratss !!


----------



## MsShaikh

zion180 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN


Congrats Zion...happy reunion...!!!


----------



## s hi

zion180 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN


LAT

CONGRATULATION BUDDY.....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## pardeep

zion180 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN


you deserve it zion , congrats


----------



## krishweta

Thank you for your reply.
I tried calling the AHC and I was told to contact the CO about this. I emailed my CO 3 days ago and still he has not replied if I can apply for a tourist visa or not. Without his consent, I don't want to go ahead and apply for TV and complicate things. 

Is there anyway to contact the CO through phone directly?


----------



## pardeep

waitingAusVisa said:


> Hello,
> 
> DOL - 26th September 2012.
> CO assigned - 4th December 2012.
> CO - Jitin Rawal
> Add Docs - Nothing. (As submitted all Docs )
> SCO - Not sure yet.
> 
> But I emailed Jitin (MY case officer on 15th april 2013 as I am in 7th month) he emailed me back by saying--
> 
> "We are still working upon the application. Applications are decided in accordance with the global processing duration of 12 months from the date of lodgement."
> 
> Just wondering whats going on...with my case !


have you ask him reason why they are still working on it?do you hav any dependent child in ur application?


----------



## tara.jatt

Hi All, 

I was checking the checklist in the spreadsheet maintained by applicants here, why Do we need to get form 40SP noterized? I've never heard of certifying application forms from notary. This is not a copy of any original document, its just an application form.


----------



## zsubbu

tara.jatt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was checking the checklist in the spreadsheet maintained by applicants here, why Do we need to get form 40SP noterized? I've never heard of certifying application forms from notary. This is not a copy of any original document, its just an application form.


U dont need to notarize form 40sp, photos. Other docs and photocopies of those docs has to be notarized. Can be notarized by Justice of peace or pharmacist or police.


----------



## zsubbu

srvj said:


> Hi zsubbu,
> 
> any visa grants this week that you aware of..
> 
> thanks


I don't think so, except Zion.


----------



## zsubbu

zion180 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN


Congratulations Zion, I was expecting urs. Happy reunion.


----------



## s hi

From 8th of feb im in india as my co asked to be offshore,don't know how long i have to be here.If they r not ready to gv the decesion then why they are asking to be offshore as early as possible..............really day by day getting frustrated....


----------



## s hi

zsubbu said:


> U dont need to notarize form 40sp, photos. Other docs and photocopies of those docs has to be notarized. Can be notarized by Justice of peace or pharmacist or police.



Hope u will get ur visa this week....


----------



## s hi

Guys.....2mrw is holiday....ANZAC day


----------



## tara.jatt

thanks for reply.


zsubbu said:


> U dont need to notarize form 40sp, photos. Other docs and photocopies of those docs has to be notarized. Can be notarized by Justice of peace or pharmacist or police.



Guys, My spouse is in USA but we are Indian citizen. We are in process to compile all our documents for 309/100 application. Any advise on where to lodge application, Delhi or Washington DC? Anyone faced same situation, please share your experience.


----------



## maddy67135

All,

I got an update from my CO, the case has been forwarded for final decision.

Cheers.
Maz


----------



## MsShaikh

I think next in the queue to get visa are lonelyf90,melb220812
S hi,Sep,piyu....u guys can expect visa in this week or by end of next week.... all the best...!waitingausvisa n zsubbu can also expect the visa grant soon!!!!Sep has already completed more than 90 days not sure may b he/she got the visa as we'll..guys please update the status when u get ur visa..it really gives hope to all of us waiting....:fingerscrossed: hope we all get visa soon...its really tough time...


----------



## Sep

MsShaikh said:


> I think next in the queue to get visa are lonelyf90,melb220812
> S hi,Sep,piyu....u guys can expect visa in this week or by end of next week.... all the best...!waitingausvisa n zsubbu can also expect the visa grant soon!!!!Sep has already completed more than 90 days not sure may b he/she got the visa as we'll..guys please update the status when u get ur visa..it really gives hope to all of us waiting....:fingerscrossed: hope we all get visa soon...its really tough time...


Hi Ms Shaikh,

I already crossed 90 days but still no response from AHC, my wife called up two weeks back and operator said if she does not get any call or message by end of this week, call again. i had high hopes of 90 days theory but it did not work out for me. i hope ur words come true.

I have already lodged as suggestion at Immi global feed unit and as per my request it was even forwarded to Immigration minister.

"Please change the legislation or revamp the whole structure of getting Spouse visa as long waiting time for partner visa are quite stressful, just because someone married outside Australia does not mean to wait long waiting times".

I am planning to highlight this to Indian Association of Australia, local MP and also put this time as a complaint.

I will pinpoint that we are not getting partners to Australia free, we are paying huge amount of visa fee and if in India there many applications like wise put more number of staff, my logic is if their are getting huge money with many applications, government can afford to staff more and process quickly.

It is just matter of time, i will burst off, iam sorry to say even though many have became Australians still their lack the unique Australians values i,e outspoken, fearless. My simple thing is i am the voter and i deserve to be heard,

Regards,
Sep


----------



## srvj

maddy67135 said:


> All,
> 
> I got an update from my CO, the case has been forwarded for final decision.
> 
> Cheers.
> Maz


Hi 
When was u r CO assigned date


----------



## MsShaikh

Sep said:


> Hi Ms Shaikh,
> 
> I already crossed 90 days but still no response from AHC, my wife called up two weeks back and operator said if she does not get any call or message by end of this week, call again. i had high hopes of 90 days theory but it did not work out for me. i hope ur words come true.
> 
> I have already lodged as suggestion at Immi global feed unit and as per my request it was even forwarded to Immigration minister.
> 
> "Please change the legislation or revamp the whole structure of getting Spouse visa as long waiting time for partner visa are quite stressful, just because someone married outside Australia does not mean to wait long waiting times".
> 
> I am planning to highlight this to Indian Association of Australia, local MP and also put this time as a complaint.
> 
> I will pinpoint that we are not getting partners to Australia free, we are paying huge amount of visa fee and if in India there many applications like wise put more number of staff, my logic is if their are getting huge money with many applications, government can afford to staff more and process quickly.
> 
> It is just matter of time, i will burst off, iam sorry to say even though many have became Australians still their lack the unique Australians values i,e outspoken, fearless. My simple thing is i am the voter and i deserve to be heard,
> 
> Regards,
> Sep


Hi Sep..

Be calm and positive about it..may b the visa is just on the way...I can understand the frustration and how stress full it is...but u have been patient so far..may b just by the end of this week or max next week..m sure u should get it...i agree its really hard to wait..everyday new hopes n this wait is killing.. I hope all get visa soon..lane: n we be with our partners


----------



## waitingAusVisa

MsShaikh said:


> I think next in the queue to get visa are lonelyf90,melb220812
> S hi,Sep,piyu....u guys can expect visa in this week or by end of next week.... all the best...!waitingausvisa n zsubbu can also expect the visa grant soon!!!!Sep has already completed more than 90 days not sure may b he/she got the visa as we'll..guys please update the status when u get ur visa..it really gives hope to all of us waiting....:fingerscrossed: hope we all get visa soon...its really tough time...


Thanks MsShaikh !!

Hopefully all of us get visa..


----------



## UK19

srvj said:


> Hi ,
> 
> ur not in SS file,
> 
> please post ur details
> 
> dol
> co
> docs
> sco


if you are updating the SS, then update my details as follows:


I had applied for the 679 family sponsored visitor visa in australia. They didnt ask for any bonds to be deposited.

date lodged: 15/03/2013
granted: 18/03/2013


----------



## SMaha

hey im new to this thread..i lodged my application for migration to Australia (partner 309)with VFS in Mumbai
DOL-30th Oct 2012
i received a call from my case officer on 8th Jan 2013, he didnt ask for any further documents, medicals were sent on 16th Jan 2013..
on corresponding via email on the 8th of Feb, my officer replied medicals will be uploaded automatically and ill be notified as soon as they get clearance.. i have not received any information thereafter, including notification about forwarding my case to a superior case officer.. it'll be 6 months to DOL on the 30th of april...!
dont know what to think...any opinions??


----------



## Aussieboy

Hi All,

My wife has lodged file on 05/03/13 to New Delhi.

today she got request for only medical and PCC.

I dont know what's the meaning of SCO ?

How much time it will take to get visa after finalizing Med/PCC ?

I know its ususally depend on case to case but I want to know general timeline please?

Thanks


----------



## zsubbu

s hi said:


> Guys.....2mrw is holiday....ANZAC day


its a public holiday in Aus not in india.


----------



## zsubbu

hi SRVJ can u pls give the link for UPDATED Spread Sheet


----------



## s hi

zsubbu said:


> its a public holiday in Aus not in india.



Hi buddy,I think u r right but in this link it is showing that today is holiday.
Public holidays - Australian High Commission


----------



## Soujanya.chintu

Guys plz help me.... I too got an mesg from my co... That my application has forward for final decision.... It has been on april 5 ... So till now no mesg at all.. So plz help me how 2 check my status and till how much time it takes 2 grant my visa


----------



## Soujanya.chintu

And plz send me the link of updated spread sheet.... And help me how 2 check


----------



## anika03

Aussieboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife has lodged file on 05/03/13 to New Delhi.
> 
> today she got request for only medical and PCC.
> 
> I dont know what's the meaning of SCO ?
> 
> How much time it will take to get visa after finalizing Med/PCC ?
> 
> I know its ususally depend on case to case but I want to know general timeline please?
> 
> Thanks


SCO- senior case officer
it takes around 7 months for the visa to be finalized or 90 days after it has been queued for final decision.


----------



## zsubbu

s hi said:


> Hi buddy,I think u r right but in this link it is showing that today is holiday.
> Public holidays - Australian High Commission


Ya you are right. These public holidays and weekends sucks. AHC is already limping with lot of applications and only one processing centre with just around 15-20 COs and 5 SCOs for thousands of applications. They charge 1.1 lakh for each application, y don't they have another 2 or 3 processing centers open in other regions as well.
These days COs are doing their job very quickly they are even getting assigned in less than 8 weeks. At the time we lodged we waited for 12 weeks. All the posts I see here most of them say their application is queued for final decision. It's now in the hands if SCOs to finalize them, but unfortunately we have only 5-6 SCOs for whole India and Nepal applications. What can we do, this is called our karma or fate or whatever u want to say....!!!!


----------



## aus309

Hi all,

As u know my wife has travelled back to India as per CO "order". She still has a mutliple entry TV valid till july. Since we had booked a return ticket to aus for 9th may. I was thinking we inform the co and she travels back again to aus.

DO you when SCO will ask her to depart aus again, will that also be unkown how long he will take to grant visa. Else if the sco say they can grant soon we can think of going to a nearby country for 2-3 days. 

Suggestions pls.

Thanks.


----------



## srvj

zsubbu said:


> hi SRVJ can u pls give the link for UPDATED Spread Sheet


Hi Zsubbu,

here is link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


----------



## srvj

Soujanya.chintu said:


> Guys plz help me.... I too got an mesg from my co... That my application has forward for final decision.... It has been on april 5 ... So till now no mesg at all.. So plz help me how 2 check my status and till how much time it takes 2 grant my visa


HI Welcome to forum,

Usually it takes 2 to 3 months to get visa after it has been queued for final decision.


----------



## srvj

Soujanya.chintu said:


> And plz send me the link of updated spread sheet.... And help me how 2 check


Hi Soujanya,

link for ss

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9

please post u r details, so can update in ss file.

thanks


----------



## nkdangar

Hi

Can anybody tell me how to send the medicals report to CO _ AHC Delhi? What exactly do we need to send? do we have to wait for the medical reports to get mailed at home after medicals are done or we just need to inform that medical has been undertaken by providing the receipt?

Thanks.


----------



## aus309

nkdangar said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anybody tell me how to send the medicals report to CO _ AHC Delhi? What exactly do we need to send? do we have to wait for the medical reports to get mailed at home after medicals are done or we just need to inform that medical has been undertaken by providing the receipt?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

Have u done in aus? If so.. yes, u will get the reports mailed at ur home address. After u receive them, no do not open it and send it AHC delhi by post.

Thanks.


----------



## kumarvi

*475 Secondary Applicant*



zion180 said:


> Oh that is long wait. have you emailed you're case officer asking why its delay.


I Have Emailed 3 times. What I got the reply is ' awaiting for medical finalisation'. I have Sent my medicals on May 2012. They asked me medicals on Nov 2012. I informed them about my medicals details with Courier delivery confirmation. They agreed that they received. But Still Waiting......


----------



## ZKS

s hi said:


> From 8th of feb im in india as my co asked to be offshore,don't know how long i have to be here.If they r not ready to gv the decesion then why they are asking to be offshore as early as possible..............really day by day getting frustrated....




Hi just wanted to know for how long were u on tourist visa in aus n when did ur CO asked u to go offshore because v both hv same date of application in oct n our case has been assigned to SCO also on same date in feb.So wanted to know if u can help me? Thanks! All the best!!!


----------



## aus309

ZKS said:


> Hi just wanted to know for how long were u on tourist visa in aus n when did ur CO asked u to go offshore because v both hv same date of application in oct n our case has been assigned to SCO also on same date in feb.So wanted to know if u can help me? Thanks! All the best!!!


Hi,

Same with my wife's case also. Her DOL is 27th Dec. She went back to India on 19th April. Forwarded to SCO on 19th April. But now i am thinking she will come back to aus on her TV as its stiill valid with multiple entries.

Thanks.


----------



## Soujanya.chintu

Hi...
Doc: 31 dec 2012
Co : 28 feb 2013
My application has Been forward to senior case officer on April 5 2013 ..... 
So please let me know my status in spread sheet ... Thank u


----------



## s hi

ZKS said:


> Hi just wanted to know for how long were u on tourist visa in aus n when did ur CO asked u to go offshore because v both hv same date of application in oct n our case has been assigned to SCO also on same date in feb.So wanted to know if u can help me? Thanks! All the best!!!



I was in 457 visa nd my co asked to be offshore on 7th feb'13.


----------



## s hi

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same with my wife's case also. Her DOL is 27th Dec. She went back to India on 19th April. Forwarded to SCO on 19th April. But now i am thinking she will come back to aus on her TV as its stiill valid with multiple entries.
> 
> Thanks.


Before leaving India consult with ur co coz ur file already in que.according to ss within 90 days u will get ur visa after forwarding to sco,but some times more than that.rest no idea about ur case.


----------



## waitingAusVisa

please any one can post a link where to check 
Tax File Number (TFN).

Thanks !!


----------



## MsShaikh

waitingAusVisa said:


> please any one can post a link where to check
> Tax File Number (TFN).
> 
> Thanks !!


Hi waitingausvisa...

Here is the link to TFN. 

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## MsShaikh

ZKS said:


> Hi just wanted to know for how long were u on tourist visa in aus n when did ur CO asked u to go offshore because v both hv same date of application in oct n our case has been assigned to SCO also on same date in feb.So wanted to know if u can help me? Thanks! All the best!!!


Hi ZKS.,

Can't see ur details on ss...can u please provide the details so that some one from our moderators can update the ss with ur details..

Thanks
MsShaikh.


----------



## MsShaikh

Soujanya.chintu said:


> Hi...
> Doc: 31 dec 2012
> Co : 28 feb 2013
> My application has Been forward to senior case officer on April 5 2013 .....
> So please let me know my status in spread sheet ... Thank u


Hi soujanya..,

As per the trend in ss it usually takes more or less between 2 to 3 months to grant the visa from the date it has been forwarded to Sco..:fingerscrossed:..all the best..

Regards,
MsShaikh


----------



## nannu

nannu said:


> Hi all
> 
> i have been following this forum since march 2013 while preparing my application. thanks to u all that i could avoid some blunders that i would have done if i had not read this forum.
> 
> I lodged my application on 11-Apr-13 (after the new forms were issued). Here are the details
> 
> Date of Lodgement :11-Apr-13
> Received at AHC: 12-Apr-13
> Submitted all the documents according to the checklist including the original PCC. Only thing left according to me is Medical, which VFS guyz told that i should get done only when i get an email from AHC.
> 
> It has only been a week, but the wait is already killing me :faint2: .
> 
> I hope and wish everyone waiting for the visa gets it soon. ray2:


I saw my details in the SS. Thank you for adding me in there. Appreciated :thumb:


----------



## SMaha

hello srvj
i just wanted to enquire..i havent received an update abt my file proceeding to the SCO..after being assigned an officer on the 8th of Jan and forwarding medicals on the 16th of jan, i emailed my CO on the 8th of Feb abt the status..he responded stating "waiting for clearance"..
Is it normal to not be intimated abt the file progressing in the Queue to the SCO..i see on the spreadsheet some of them havent received an update abt this..but most seem to have...
Your guidance will be helpful...
Thanks!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## krishweta

Hi,
My file went on queue on April 19th 2013. Since it approximately takes 2-3 months from the time it went in queue, I thought I will apply for a tourist visa and mailed my CO to ask if I can apply or not.
He says, I may apply but not necessarily be granted a visa because tourist visa are generally for genuine tourists and not for ones who are awaiting an outcome of other visas. But I really want to join my husband in AUS. 
Could you please give me your views if applying for tourist visa is a good idea or not? Will this affect my spouse visa in anyway and will I have to be offshore?

Looking forward for your reply.

Thanks in advance


----------



## waitingAusVisa

MsShaikh said:


> Hi waitingausvisa...
> 
> Here is the link to TFN.
> 
> https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


Thanks MsShaikh.


----------



## aus309

Hi All,

Need some urgent info.

Up untill this morning while filling the TFN it used to show Our recors show that u do not have a valid visa...." but now it did not show that message but went to the address page?

What does this mean?

Thanks.


----------



## aus309

Dont know whats happenig...Its again showing the same message as "Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN..."

Has anybody faced this earlier?

Thanks.


----------



## aus309

But its again showing the same message "Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN.."

Has anybody faced this earlier.

Thansk,


----------



## mel220813

aus309 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some urgent info.
> 
> Up untill this morning while filling the TFN it used to show Our recors show that u do not have a valid visa...." but now it did not show that message but went to the address page?
> 
> What does this mean?
> 
> Thanks.


Its still the same .. You should get this msg if your visa gets approved ... " you are eligible but not arrived in Australia ...... " 

I had same issue that it went to address page ... But after sometime I tried again ... It gave me msg " our record indicate ...... "

Thanks


----------



## SMaha

hey waitingausvisa
how does this TFN link work and what is its relevance with respect to one's visa application??]
your guidance will be much appreciated


----------



## SMaha

how does one check on the ATO website using TFN no..on what link on the TFN page can one check and using what reference no/info???
Thanks in advance


----------



## aus309

mel220813 said:


> Its still the same .. You should get this msg if your visa gets approved ... " you are eligible but not arrived in Australia ...... "
> 
> I had same issue that it went to address page ... But after sometime I tried again ... It gave me msg " our record indicate ...... "
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Thanks. Have u got the grant yet?


----------



## waitingAusVisa

aus309 said:


> Dont know whats happenig...Its again showing the same message as "Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN..."
> 
> Has anybody faced this earlier?
> 
> Thanks.


No not me


----------



## mel220813

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks. Have u got the grant yet?


Nope not yet !!!!! 

Really Frustrating but can't do anything ... Taking it positively as everything happens for good.

Hoping that Visa grant day comes soon !!!


----------



## waitingAusVisa

SMaha said:


> hey waitingausvisa
> how does this TFN link work and what is its relevance with respect to one's visa application??]
> your guidance will be much appreciated



Hello SMaha,

Regarding TFN link :
Go to the link, they will ask for the name, visited austrailia, ever had TFN or AFO number enter ur information, it will take you to other page asking for the address n all... fill in all information.

Once you do that if its says information is incorrect it means I guess visa is not granted n if it says that you havent arrived... it mean you are lucky to get grant letter in day or two.

I hope its helps.

If I am not correct please anyone else is most welcome to correct it.

Thanks!


----------



## srvj

SMaha said:


> hello srvj
> i just wanted to enquire..i havent received an update abt my file proceeding to the SCO..after being assigned an officer on the 8th of Jan and forwarding medicals on the 16th of jan, i emailed my CO on the 8th of Feb abt the status..he responded stating "waiting for clearance"..
> Is it normal to not be intimated abt the file progressing in the Queue to the SCO..i see on the spreadsheet some of them havent received an update abt this..but most seem to have...
> Your guidance will be helpful...
> Thanks!
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi Smaha,

Waiting for clearance means they are waiting for medical clearance from Australia(there are some delays in processing times , current time frame).

it is normal not to be intimated reg file forwarding to sco. it depends on co , but you can ring them again to find out status.


----------



## Praj1986

I tried to check TFN on ato site and it shows the following message...

"The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct "

It's doesn't shows that I don't have a visa. Does that means that I m filling the form incorrect? Any suggestion guys ? What message you guys getting? 
Plz reply!


----------



## abhisek

Hey expat members,
I need some advice from you all....
Today I got a call fromJitin(I think he is a CO) asking for more photographs going back to 2010. I dont have Much probably only 20. Do u guys think it is sufficient. And how is Jitin..does he provide updates...anyone who had him as CO please assist....and also when they ask for medicals does that mean it is approved a certain percentage or do we have anyone who knows anyone whose visa was declined.....please help I amso confused and anxious..


----------



## pardeep

abhisek said:


> Hey expat members,
> I need some advice from you all....
> Today I got a call fromJitin(I think he is a CO) asking for more photographs going back to 2010. I dont have Much probably only 20. Do u guys think it is sufficient. And how is Jitin..does he provide updates...anyone who had him as CO please assist....and also when they ask for medicals does that mean it is approved a certain percentage or do we have anyone who knows anyone whose visa was declined.....please help I amso confused and anxious..


what types of photographs he is asking?did you give photographs when you applied?


----------



## mel220813

Praj1986 said:


> I tried to check TFN on ato site and it shows the following message...
> 
> "The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct "
> 
> It's doesn't shows that I don't have a visa. Does that means that I m filling the form incorrect? Any suggestion guys ? What message you guys getting?
> Plz reply!


Yes, I think so !! Re try it


----------



## abhisek

pardeep said:


> what types of photographs he is asking?did you give photographs when you applied?


Yea I gave of the marriage one but heneeds somethinf prior to that...the thing is we dont take photographs jus for applyingvisa so am unsure what to do...


----------



## pardeep

abhisek said:


> Yea I gave of the marriage one but heneeds somethinf prior to that...the thing is we dont take photographs jus for applyingvisa so am unsure what to do...


do not worry gave whatever u got same happen with one of my friend. bythe way how old is your relationship.


----------



## abhisek

HeyPardeep... how many pics did ur frn give.... andour relationship goes back to 2010...we got married in Aus inmay 2011 and again in Nepal as per the tradition in November 2011....


----------



## pardeep

abhisek said:


> HeyPardeep... how many pics did ur frn give.... andour relationship goes back to 2010...we got married in Aus inmay 2011 and again in Nepal as per the tradition in November 2011....


they gave 10 photos.


----------



## abhisek

pardeep said:


> they gave 10 photos.


N did ur frn gt the visa? Also were the pics of marriage or prior to marriage?


----------



## s00071609

abhisek said:


> HeyPardeep... how many pics did ur frn give.... andour relationship goes back to 2010...we got married in Aus inmay 2011 and again in Nepal as per the tradition in November 2011....


U sud write in detail abt your application- your DOL and what u are claiming on the app. If you want your wife to have a PR straightaway, then you should establish that you had relationship for 2 years prior to app. This visa is very unlikely to be declined as COs sud grant it according to immi law unless any fraudulent claim has been received. As long as you can show previous fotos or anything to prove your relation, it should be fine. Foto quantity should not matter.
I think Co wants to know if you were in relationship from 2010, it doesnt mean visa can be declined. It might also be possible that you don't have a single foto. If so, he might ask something else. But I wonder how in the world is the CO going to know when the foto was taken unless- the setting was there to show the time and date on the cam


----------



## abhisek

s00071609 said:


> U sud write in detail abt your application- your DOL and what u are claiming on the app. If you want your wife to have a PR straightaway, then you should establish that you had relationship for 2 years prior to app. This visa is very unlikely to be declined as COs sud grant it according to immi law unless any fraudulent claim has been received. As long as you can show previous fotos or anything to prove your relation, it should be fine. Foto quantity should not matter.
> I think Co wants to know if you were in relationship from 2010, it doesnt mean visa can be declined. It might also be possible that you don't have a single foto. If so, he might ask something else. But I wonder how in the world is the CO going to know when the foto was taken unless- the setting was there to show the time and date on the cam


Thanks s00071609... I have pics and no there arent any date shown on it..the settings was disabled...so hopefullyshouldbe ok...


----------



## pardeep

abhisek said:


> N did ur frn gt the visa? Also were the pics of marriage or prior to marriage?


not yet and all photos were showing after marriage togetherness


----------



## pardeep

abhisek said:


> Thanks s00071609... I have pics and no there arent any date shown on it..the settings was disabled...so hopefullyshouldbe ok...


they just want to see that your relationship is still continue


----------



## s hi

No visas this week...............except zion..


----------



## SMaha

srvj said:


> Hi Smaha,
> 
> Waiting for clearance means they are waiting for medical clearance from Australia(there are some delays in processing times , current time frame).
> 
> it is normal not to be intimated reg file forwarding to sco. it depends on co , but you can ring them again to find out status.


hey SRVJ
Thanks so much.. really appreciate your prompt response..:clap2:was getting worried that i havent received an update..but seems like the process really uses 'each to his own" as its mantra.. the waiting is seeming like forever..hope there is some relief from it soon.. looking forward to a positive response ASAP..
Cheers..


----------



## SMaha

waitingAusVisa said:


> Hello SMaha,
> 
> Regarding TFN link :
> Go to the link, they will ask for the name, visited austrailia, ever had TFN or AFO number enter ur information, it will take you to other page asking for the address n all... fill in all information.
> 
> Once you do that if its says information is incorrect it means I guess visa is not granted n if it says that you havent arrived... it mean you are lucky to get grant letter in day or two.
> 
> I hope its helps.
> 
> If I am not correct please anyone else is most welcome to correct it.
> 
> Thanks!


hey waitingausvisa
thanks for your update..really helpful..will check it out and see if there is any indication..
am very grateful for this information..!!!


----------



## tara.jatt

Hello Friends, 

I was just curious to know how are majority of applicants preparing their applications, own or via agent? 

I'm thinking of doing it myself and wanted to know the experiences of the applicant, things to keep in mind, suggestions, best practices etc. Please share your experiences/suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## SMaha

SMaha said:


> hey SRVJ
> Thanks so much.. really appreciate your prompt response..:clap2:was getting worried that i havent received an update..but seems like the process really uses 'each to his own" as its mantra.. the waiting is seeming like forever..hope there is some relief from it soon.. looking forward to a positive response ASAP..
> Cheers..


hey srvj..
Just needed an opinion.. Can i mail my CO @ this stage and ask the status of my application.. When i call the AHC, i get a recorded msg stating timelines r around 6-7 months for partner migration..if i mail my CO is it likely to adversely affect d application's decision, in terms of further delay. i have only ever contacted him once in the last 4months..ur advise is truly valuable..thanks in anticipation..


----------



## rashi25

zion180 said:


> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN


Congratulations zion !!

Great news 

Happy re-union 

lane:lane:


----------



## Sep

s hi said:


> No visas this week...............except zion..


Ya AHC is using files as pillows to sleep, cannot question them


----------



## pardeep

SMaha said:


> hey srvj..
> Just needed an opinion.. Can i mail my CO @ this stage and ask the status of my application.. When i call the AHC, i get a recorded msg stating timelines r around 6-7 months for partner migration..if i mail my CO is it likely to adversely affect d application's decision, in terms of further delay. i have only ever contacted him once in the last 4months..ur advise is truly valuable..thanks in anticipation..


i have the same situation, scared to mail. pls suggest us


----------



## Sep

pardeep said:


> i have the same situation, scared to mail. pls suggest us


2, 3 times i emailed and got response as well that average time is 7 months and standard time is 12 months, no difference from automated answer and email response, but suggest to email, atleast their know we are pursuing them that we are tracking our application.


----------



## zsubbu

Sep said:


> 2, 3 times i emailed and got response as well that average time is 7 months and standard time is 12 months, no difference from automated answer and email response, but suggest to email, atleast their know we are pursuing them that we are tracking our application.


Hi Sep, I can see in the ss u already crossed 90 days and gone to 102 days, whats wrong about your application, u r nearly 8 months old since ur DOL. did u submitted all doc and medicals on time, where did it went wrong. u better call the, and double check again. u should have got it by now...


----------



## Sep

zsubbu said:


> Hi Sep, I can see in the ss u already crossed 90 days and gone to 102 days, whats wrong about your application, u r nearly 8 months old since ur DOL. did u submitted all doc and medicals on time, where did it went wrong. u better call the, and double check again. u should have got it by now...


I told my wife to call on monday let me check why delay, even this week not many grants, i do not know what their did this week. I have applied subclass 100, may be long time


----------



## zsubbu

Sep said:


> I told my wife to call on monday let me check why delay, even this week not many grants, i do not know what their did this week. I have applied subclass 100, may be long time


although u apllied for 100, still u crossed 90 day theory... when was the last time u enquired abt ur visa..


----------



## Sep

zsubbu said:


> although u apllied for 100, still u crossed 90 day theory... when was the last time u enquired abt ur visa..


2 weeks back my wife called up and operator said if u do not get message or call after 2 weeks then call back again.

i called 4 weeks back, operator said i will get in may end. i do not know is going on, after 2 weeks i will email my CO and check the status.


----------



## zsubbu

Sep said:


> 2 weeks back my wife called up and operator said if u do not get message or call after 2 weeks then call back again.
> 
> i called 4 weeks back, operator said i will get in may end. i do not know is going on, after 2 weeks i will email my CO and check the status.


ok all the best....!


----------



## Sep

zsubbu said:


> although u apllied for 100, still u crossed 90 day theory... when was the last time u enquired abt ur visa..


when i had phone interview with CO, i confirmed their need more documents and medicals is alright and told she will now put forward for final decision and even operator told that my file was put forwarded on 15th Jan


----------



## Sep

zsubbu said:


> ok all the best....!


i suggest all members that when u apply for partner visa immediately apply for tourist/visitor visa and go spend 3, 4 months and come back and then wait for partner visa because waiting 7 to 8 months is boring and i do not suggest. Good luck to everybody


----------



## SMaha

pardeep said:


> i have the same situation, scared to mail. pls suggest us


hey pardeep..
seriously dont know how the AHC functions...its going from boredom to frustration to absolutely exasperating...patience is wearing thin..but no options..just a wait and watch game...!!! the "waiting for the Oz spouse visa" group would probably be the only group wondering why weekends come by so soon.... waiting for another couple of days before a week of hope begins...Sigh!
Good luck & God Speed to all of us..!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sep

zsubbu said:


> although u apllied for 100, still u crossed 90 day theory... when was the last time u enquired abt ur visa..


Hey Zsubbu,

I think 90 days did not work for me because just now i emailed my CO and got automated reply that she is on leave from march to Oct, she has put all enquires redirected to other email ID that is general for all applications.

Regards,
Sep


----------



## MsShaikh

Sep said:


> Hey Zsubbu,
> 
> I think 90 days did not work for me because just now i emailed my CO and got automated reply that she is on leave from march to Oct, she has put all enquires redirected to other email ID that is general for all applications.
> 
> Regards,
> Sep


Hi Sep,

I don't think it should matter if ur co is on leave.as now ur case is already beeen queued for final decision since 15/01/2013.. means an Sco is required to process it further.I think u must have got the visa by now
Just call AHC tomorrow and confirm.all the best.

Regards,
MsShaikh


----------



## parth.parmar

Hey there,
SO MY CONDITION IS,
I applied 309 on 31st dec 2012
still waiting for the final decision from sco.
im thinking to apply TV (maybe subclass 600 or any other suitable TV?)

I have relatives in NZ so when they notify me to go outside Australia can i go NZ or ive to go back to the country i applied from (India)?

ps. will the NZ grant a TV if i apply from TV of aus?
this is so confusing.
thanks alot in advance.


----------



## UK19

I am not sure why the SS is not being updated?? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9

my tourist visa details is still not updated:



I had applied for the 679 family sponsored visitor visa in australia. They didnt ask for any bonds to be deposited.

date lodged: 15/03/2013
granted: 18/03/2013


----------



## s00071609

parth.parmar said:


> Hey there,
> SO MY CONDITION IS,
> I applied 309 on 31st dec 2012
> still waiting for the final decision from sco.
> im thinking to apply TV (maybe subclass 600 or any other suitable TV?)
> 
> I have relatives in NZ so when they notify me to go outside Australia can i go NZ or ive to go back to the country i applied from (India)?
> 
> ps. will the NZ grant a TV if i apply from TV of aus?
> this is so confusing.
> thanks alot in advance.


Have you been contacted by the immi or is your case allocated? Immi is asking people to leave Aus months before final decision is given, so NZ is not an option I guess. As a PR, you can get on the spot visa but for your wife you need to apply for a visa which should not be a problem in my opinion


----------



## parth.parmar

s00071609 said:


> Have you been contacted by the immi or is your case allocated? Immi is asking people to leave Aus months before final decision is given, so NZ is not an option I guess. As a PR, you can get on the spot visa but for your wife you need to apply for a visa which should not be a problem in my opinion


thanks alot that was a best answer.
but just wondering if u had a look at the SS here, alot of people hv applied for it and i was thinking to go NZ 2 weeks.
u think its not enuff time for them to finalize it?


----------



## parth.parmar

s00071609 said:


> Have you been contacted by the immi or is your case allocated? Immi is asking people to leave Aus months before final decision is given, so NZ is not an option I guess. As a PR, you can get on the spot visa but for your wife you need to apply for a visa which should not be a problem in my opinion


and yes my SCO was assigned on 7/3/2013


----------



## parth.parmar

s00071609 said:


> Have you been contacted by the immi or is your case allocated? Immi is asking people to leave Aus months before final decision is given, so NZ is not an option I guess. As a PR, you can get on the spot visa but for your wife you need to apply for a visa which should not be a problem in my opinion


and watt subclass of TV is the best option for me?


----------



## DivyaBalsa

Hope many ppl get visa this week! All the very best to every one of u. Be strong! That's the only option left out now. god bless us all. 

Everything is gonna be jus fine, very soon

DivyaBalsa


----------



## tara.jatt

Hi All,

Who can witness and sign a statuary declaration form 888 in India? My parents are in India and I need to get these declarations from them.


----------



## aus309

parth.parmar said:


> thanks alot that was a best answer.
> but just wondering if u had a look at the SS here, alot of people hv applied for it and i was thinking to go NZ 2 weeks.
> u think its not enuff time for them to finalize it?


Hi parth.parmar,

NZ will grant the visa if u show them blocked tickets to NZ and return from NZ. i.e. if u have a return ticket from NZ before ur aus tv expires or ticket to India from NZ.. i dont think 2 weeks is sufficient... same for my wife's case. she was asked to depart aus.. we have booked return ticket from India after 3 weeks but does not look like she will get it before that...


----------



## srvj

tara.jatt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Who can witness and sign a statuary declaration form 888 in India? My parents are in India and I need to get these declarations from them.



Hi,

888 form has to filled by your (common) friends stating that they know you both and your relation as partners. and should state that they believe you both have genuine love that leads to long relationship as husband and wife.

this form should be attested by JP (Justice of Peace) from Australia.


----------



## srvj

SMaha said:


> hey srvj..
> Just needed an opinion.. Can i mail my CO @ this stage and ask the status of my application.. When i call the AHC, i get a recorded msg stating timelines r around 6-7 months for partner migration..if i mail my CO is it likely to adversely affect d application's decision, in terms of further delay. i have only ever contacted him once in the last 4months..ur advise is truly valuable..thanks in anticipation..


Hi SMaha,

in both cases you will get the same response as 7 months is average time....

but nothing wrong in contacting them, i think they will be able provide current status or when it was forwarded for final decision. But they cant tell you when you will get visa?


----------



## aus309

Hi,

If anyone or if you know any one who has traveled to aus on a tourist visa after the case is queued for final decision, please let me know. Its urgent.

Thanks.


----------



## tara.jatt

Thanks for reply, actually my question was who can attest/witness this form in *India*, since my parents live there and I am taking statements from them as well along with my Australian friends.



srvj said:


> Hi,
> 
> 888 form has to filled by your (common) friends stating that they know you both and your relation as partners. and should state that they believe you both have genuine love that leads to long relationship as husband and wife.
> 
> this form should be attested by JP (Justice of Peace) from Australia.


----------



## melb220813

tara.jatt said:


> Thanks for reply, actually my question was who can attest/witness this form in *India*, since my parents live there and I am taking statements from them as well along with my Australian friends.


I have already completed more than 8 months Lodged date 22nd August 2012 and SCO assigned on 11th April 2013 ... Just called AHC today to check how more time I have to wait... they said it can take up to 3 months !!!! 

Seriously dont understand how AHC works with their final decision making... Disappointed and Totally upset to wait more 3 months.


----------



## josh18

People who have got the visas last week or this week, can you post dates when your application was forwarded to SCO? Thanks


----------



## Sep

melb220813 said:


> I have already completed more than 8 months Lodged date 22nd August 2012 and SCO assigned on 11th April 2013 ... Just called AHC today to check how more time I have to wait... they said it can take up to 3 months !!!!
> 
> Seriously dont understand how AHC works with their final decision making... Disappointed and Totally upset to wait more 3 months.


Take up upfront ur visa with your CO, operators are scrap and tell clearly to ur CO i need immediate it is already 8 months and not interested to anything more than that.


----------



## srvj

tara.jatt said:


> Thanks for reply, actually my question was who can attest/witness this form in *India*, since my parents live there and I am taking statements from them as well along with my Australian friends.


hi 

signature by Gazetted or Notary is comparable to JP in Australia. 

As below para from 888 form says outside Australia, must be certify according to legal practice of country.

Certify by Notary is best correct option in India.

"If you are outside Australia and are unable to get an Australian
citizen or Australian permanent resident to complete a
statutory declaration in support of your relationship with your
partner, you may obtain statements from people who know
you and your sponsor. Such statements are not statutory
declarations under Australian law. However, in accordance
with policy, they should be witnessed or certified according to
the legal practices of the relevant country. Failing that, they
should be witnessed by a person whose occupation or
qualification is comparable to those listed above. This person
should sign, date and specify their occupation at the bottom
of the statement. "


----------



## s00071609

parth.parmar said:


> and watt subclass of TV is the best option for me?


All TV are same. May be 600 tourist stream. If you got about 5000$ bond, you can apply for Sponsored stream. They may ask you to pay bond but they may not as well. For tourist stream they don't and you must apply at AHC delhi. Sponsored stream must be applied in Aus.


----------



## s00071609

srvj said:


> hi
> 
> signature by Gazetted or Notary is comparable to JP in Australia.
> 
> As below para from 888 form says outside Australia, must be certify according to legal practice of country.
> 
> Certify by Notary is best correct option in India.
> 
> "If you are outside Australia and are unable to get an Australian
> citizen or Australian permanent resident to complete a
> statutory declaration in support of your relationship with your
> partner, you may obtain statements from people who know
> you and your sponsor. Such statements are not statutory
> declarations under Australian law. However, in accordance
> with policy, they should be witnessed or certified according to
> the legal practices of the relevant country. Failing that, they
> should be witnessed by a person whose occupation or
> qualification is comparable to those listed above. This person
> should sign, date and specify their occupation at the bottom
> of the statement. "


Go to Aus consulate office or embassy in India- they will have people who can witness the Stat form. You sud not use the Stat form if you get it done from someone in India not related to Aus. But you could use the Form 888, if you go to consulate service to witness it.


----------



## abhisek

Th3 case officer has requested email contact going back to 2008.....can we copy those emails in a word document and send it? Or what do we do?


----------



## krishweta

Hello ppl,

Did anyone get their visas today?


----------



## mel220813

krishweta said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> Did anyone get their visas today?


Doesn't look like any visa grant today


----------



## SMaha

srvj said:


> Hi SMaha,
> 
> in both cases you will get the same response as 7 months is average time....
> 
> but nothing wrong in contacting them, i think they will be able provide current status or when it was forwarded for final decision. But they cant tell you when you will get visa?


Thanks SRVJ
Really Helpful.. will be in touch with my officer soon regarding the status of my application...
but the number registered on the AHC website connects to a tele-recorded message..doesn't connect to an operator...even the signature on the email of my CO shows the same no that connects to a voice recorded message...is there any other no i can contact...?!?
Thanks so much..!


----------



## DivyaBalsa

SMaha said:


> Thanks SRVJ
> Really Helpful.. will be in touch with my officer soon regarding the status of my application...
> but the number registered on the AHC website connects to a tele-recorded message..doesn't connect to an operator...even the signature on the email of my CO shows the same no that connects to a voice recorded message...is there any other no i can contact...?!?
> Thanks so much..!


Hi,
as soon as u hear the recorded message,press 1 then 2, wait for minimum 15 mins u will be connected to the customer care helpdesk.

Divya Balsa.


----------



## anika03

please update my details in ss, I applied for tv 1st nov 2012. got the visa on 27th nov 2012 and left for Australia on the same date. was there for three months. got my medical done in Melbourne. my co asked me to be offshore on27th feb. I left Australia on 28th feb. 1st march my application was queued for final decision.


----------



## tara.jatt

Thanks for the reply. i think travelling to Delhi is a bit of overkill just to get a declaration attested, how about getting a declaration on plain paper and get it notarized?

I checked one of the spreadsheet going around in this thread and there in the checklist its mentioned that applicant need to provide statements from parents/friends in India who attended marriage and or know the relationship. How do people get that statement? Is it just on plain paper and got it Notarized from public notary? or on Form 888 and get it attested from people in Australian Embassy? 



s00071609 said:


> Go to Aus consulate office or embassy in India- they will have people who can witness the Stat form. You sud not use the Stat form if you get it done from someone in India not related to Aus. But you could use the Form 888, if you go to consulate service to witness it.


----------



## krishweta

tara.jatt said:


> Thanks for the reply. i think travelling to Delhi is a bit of overkill just to get a declaration attested, how about getting a declaration on plain paper and get it notarized?
> 
> I checked one of the spreadsheet going around in this thread and there in the checklist its mentioned that applicant need to provide statements from parents/friends in India who attended marriage and or know the relationship. How do people get that statement? Is it just on plain paper and got it Notarized from public notary? or on Form 888 and get it attested from people in Australian Embassy?


Hey tara.jatt,
I got 888 form from my husband's friends in AUS. Also I gave a statement from my father and father-in-law. I just gave this on plain paper with their signatures. I also attached ID proof of both my father n in-law ( Any indian identity card like voter Id, Pan etc). Actually, in VFS they told me statements need not be notarized.

But if you still want it to be more authentic, then get an AFFIDAVIT on a stamp paper of any denomination. (Rs.20,50..) and get it notarized. You should be able to get stamp paper in most co-operative banks. 
Hope this has been helpful.


----------



## tara.jatt

Thank you very much. this is certainly very helpful. 



krishweta said:


> Hey tara.jatt,
> I got 888 form from my husband's friends in AUS. Also I gave a statement from my father and father-in-law. I just gave this on plain paper with their signatures. I also attached ID proof of both my father n in-law ( Any indian identity card like voter Id, Pan etc). Actually, in VFS they told me statements need not be notarized.
> 
> But if you still want it to be more authentic, then get an AFFIDAVIT on a stamp paper of any denomination. (Rs.20,50..) and get it notarized. You should be able to get stamp paper in most co-operative banks.
> Hope this has been helpful.


----------



## ayaan

finally reached in melbourne last week....zion 180 have u got visa??


----------



## aus309

anika03 said:


> please update my details in ss, I applied for tv 1st nov 2012. got the visa on 27th nov 2012 and left for Australia on the same date. was there for three months. got my medical done in Melbourne. my co asked me to be offshore on27th feb. I left Australia on 28th feb. 1st march my application was queued for final decision.


Hi anika03,

My wife is in same situation. She left aus on17th april. It was queued for final decision on 19th april.earlier i was thinking it just couple of weeks. We had booked return ticket for her on 9th may. Now we are thinking she will come back on tv as its valid till july and has multiple entries. Do u know if there is any issues in going to aus on tv once its queued for final decision.

Thanks.


----------



## rashi25

melb220813 said:


> I have already completed more than 8 months Lodged date 22nd August 2012 and SCO assigned on 11th April 2013 ... Just called AHC today to check how more time I have to wait... they said it can take up to 3 months !!!!
> 
> Seriously dont understand how AHC works with their final decision making... Disappointed and Totally upset to wait more 3 months.


Hey don't get upset !!

Few weeks earlier i was also suffering from the same situation crossing 8 months time frame...

Simply mark a mail to DIAC directly on [email protected] mentioning all your details along with your file number. M 100 % sure they will start processing your application bz here the case is already more than 7 months..

Don't loose your heart, as soon as your mail received by them, they will start processing ur application..

Good Luck


----------



## melb220813

rashi25 said:


> Hey don't get upset !!
> 
> Few weeks earlier i was also suffering from the same situation crossing 8 months time frame...
> 
> Simply mark a mail to DIAC directly on [email protected] mentioning all your details along with your file number. M 100 % sure they will start processing your application bz here the case is already more than 7 months..
> 
> Don't loose your heart, as soon as your mail received by them, they will start processing ur application..
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks Rashi .. I'm going to send mail to DIAC ... 

It seems that they have reached their April month Visa Grant target .. thats why In last 2 weeks we haven't seen any visa grants. 

Hope next month May 2013 ( Starting Tomm) brings many visa grants.


----------



## anika03

aus309 said:


> Hi anika03,
> 
> My wife is in same situation. She left aus on17th april. It was queued for final decision on 19th april.earlier i was thinking it just couple of weeks. We had booked return ticket for her on 9th may. Now we are thinking she will come back on tv as its valid till july and has multiple entries. Do u know if there is any issues in going to aus on tv once its queued for final decision.
> 
> Thanks.


ya even we thought the same thing that its gonna take couple of weeks. .but ots been 2months mow...I'm not sure if your wife can go back on a tv because your co asked her to be offshore, and in the mail it is mentioned that if you stay in Australia it may delay the final decision. 
but in some cases people didn't come back to india immediately after they were advised to go offshore and they got there visa within a week of there arrival...
if you applied through some agent ask them...


----------



## aus309

anika03 said:


> ya even we thought the same thing that its gonna take couple of weeks. .but ots been 2months mow...I'm not sure if your wife can go back on a tv because your co asked her to be offshore, and in the mail it is mentioned that if you stay in Australia it may delay the final decision.
> but in some cases people didn't come back to india immediately after they were advised to go offshore and they got there visa within a week of there arrival...
> if you applied through some agent ask them...


Thanks for ur reply. We applied ourselves and not through any agent. Will check with DIAC. I think anyways they will grant when it crosses atleast 6 months from DOL.Have written a mail to CO but as usual no reply.


----------



## 309/100

I am planning to add in my spouse name to my passport.

will they issue a new passport or just a note in my passport will do.

Please clarify....

Thanks


----------



## parth.parmar

aus309 said:


> Hi parth.parmar,
> 
> NZ will grant the visa if u show them blocked tickets to NZ and return from NZ. i.e. if u have a return ticket from NZ before ur aus tv expires or ticket to India from NZ.. i dont think 2 weeks is sufficient... same for my wife's case. she was asked to depart aus.. we have booked return ticket from India after 3 weeks but does not look like she will get it before that...


thanks for the reply..
watt if i dont book my tickets to NZ until i actually get the TV approved for NZ?
guess ill hv to come back to aus n leave my wife to my relatives n she will come back when she gets 309 approved..
but hope NZ will grant the TV


----------



## parth.parmar

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If anyone or if you know any one who has traveled to aus on a tourist visa after the case is queued for final decision, please let me know. Its urgent.
> 
> Thanks.


yea i want to know aswell evenif ive started filling out forms of TV 
ps. what ive heard is if u apply for longer TV there mite be more chances to get it rejected. but 6 months r alrite. not sure if its true tho


----------



## aus309

parth.parmar said:


> thanks for the reply..
> watt if i dont book my tickets to NZ until i actually get the TV approved for NZ?
> guess ill hv to come back to aus n leave my wife to my relatives n she will come back when she gets 309 approved..
> but hope NZ will grant the TV


they dont need to booked ticket...just block it...mail from agents etc..


----------



## SMaha

DivyaBalsa said:


> Hi,
> as soon as u hear the recorded message,press 1 then 2, wait for minimum 15 mins u will be connected to the customer care helpdesk.
> 
> Divya Balsa.


Hey Divya/SRVJ
Thanks for your prompt response...its certainly helped..
i did call them and spoke to an operator regarding the status..a lady answered that my file is still with the CO for assessment..(i was assigned an officer on 8th Jan 2013, i applied on 30th october 2012...!!!)Feels slightly far-fetched that its still not progressed to an SCO..but i dont know what to think... have any of you heard any cases like this...?? i surely hope not...
read some posts abt their quota completion for visa grants in April...hope tomorrow is the start of something better...


----------



## srvj

Hi,

Information for new users

link to Check list:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=7

link to SS file:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9

link to provide details for SS file:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/15X-04l7npoIuP6aY2_bVDEUqB99-WVc4X2lRCx1_les/viewform


----------



## srvj

hello..


----------



## zion180

ayaan said:


> finally reached in melbourne last week....zion 180 have u got visa??


Yes ayaan Congrats to you.but still am waiting for grant letter its have been one week


----------



## s00071609

tara.jatt said:


> Thank you very much. this is certainly very helpful.


I should be on a plain paper if it is to be witnessed by someone in India (other than embassy employees). These declarations are just formalities but 309 booklet says that it should be witnessed by someone, say a police officer, a bank manager or anyone who is in the position listed on the 888 form (witnessing stat decl). Notorizing is not required. I haven't heard of anyone being hassled by immi for these decl. I think in our context, photographs, dvds etc are more important.

Get a plain paper and write what you want to write and ask someone to witness the signing, thats it. U cant use form 888, coz its comm law form and cannot be witnessed by someone in India.


----------



## krishweta

parth.parmar said:


> yea i want to know aswell evenif ive started filling out forms of TV
> ps. what ive heard is if u apply for longer TV there mite be more chances to get it rejected. but 6 months r alrite. not sure if its true tho


Even my file is queued for decision since 19th April. So I mailed my CO asking if I can apply for TV. He said I can apply but not necessary it will get approved.
So I just went ahead and applied for TV today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## krishweta

parth.parmar said:


> yea i want to know aswell evenif ive started filling out forms of TV
> ps. what ive heard is if u apply for longer TV there mite be more chances to get it rejected. but 6 months r alrite. not sure if its true tho


Even my file is queued for decision since 19th April. So I mailed my CO asking if I can apply for TV. He said I can apply but not necessary it will get approved.
So I just went ahead and applied for TV today but only for 3 months coz by August my application will cross more than 8 months and I am hoping by then visa would have granted. Fingers crossed!


----------



## aus309

krishweta said:


> Even my file is queued for decision since 19th April. So I mailed my CO asking if I can apply for TV. He said I can apply but not necessary it will get approved.
> So I just went ahead and applied for TV today. Fingers crossed!


Hi krishweta,

My wife already has a tv with multiple entries. Her case was also queued on 19th april..did the co mention anything like the case will go on hold if u go to aus after case being queued?

Thanks.


----------



## krishweta

aus309 said:


> Hi krishweta,
> 
> My wife already has a tv with multiple entries. Her case was also queued on 19th april..did the co mention anything like the case will go on hold if u go to aus after case being queued?
> 
> Thanks.


No my CO did not mention anything like that. But when a SCO is allotted, then you might have to go offshore.


----------



## srvj

Hi All,

link to updated ss file : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


----------



## tara.jatt

I am not applying in India, I am applying in USA, their checklist is different. This is the reason I want to make this document look authentic and get it notarized. 



s00071609 said:


> I should be on a plain paper if it is to be witnessed by someone in India (other than embassy employees). These declarations are just formalities but 309 booklet says that it should be witnessed by someone, say a police officer, a bank manager or anyone who is in the position listed on the 888 form (witnessing stat decl). Notorizing is not required. I haven't heard of anyone being hassled by immi for these decl. I think in our context, photographs, dvds etc are more important.
> 
> Get a plain paper and write what you want to write and ask someone to witness the signing, thats it. U cant use form 888, coz its comm law form and cannot be witnessed by someone in India.


----------



## tara.jatt

Please pardon my ignorance, What us SS ? 



srvj said:


> link to SS file:


----------



## srvj

tara.jatt said:


> Please pardon my ignorance, What us SS ?


Hi,

SS is short form for spread sheet that contains applicants visa time lines.


----------



## tara.jatt

Wow, never heard of this abbreviation. I thought its something related to visa process. Thanks for reply.



srvj said:


> Hi,
> 
> SS is short form for spread sheet that contains applicants visa time lines.


----------



## s00071609

krishweta said:


> No my CO did not mention anything like that. But when a SCO is allotted, then you might have to go offshore.


Your file is with SCO now, is that right? Now if you travel to Aus, it will still be processed normally, do you think so? As you said if SCO is allocated, you must be offshore. In your case SCO is allocated, then what will happen if you travel to aus on a TV. 
No body seems to have answer to this. I am trying to find the logic behind AHC approach, if there is any.


----------



## parth.parmar

krishweta said:


> Even my file is queued for decision since 19th April. So I mailed my CO asking if I can apply for TV. He said I can apply but not necessary it will get approved.
> So I just went ahead and applied for TV today. Fingers crossed!


i applied tv today aswell seem like they r taking too long for all applications n they ARE actually approving tv aswell but hopefully we get the tv asap waiting for them to approve so i can book flights in this month CANNOT WAIT


----------



## parth.parmar

krishweta said:


> even my file is queued for decision since 19th april. So i mailed my co asking if i can apply for tv. He said i can apply but not necessary it will get approved.
> So i just went ahead and applied for tv today but only for 3 months coz by august my application will cross more than 8 months and i am hoping by then visa would have granted. Fingers crossed!


i applied for 6 months cuz my file was lodged on 31/12


----------



## s00071609

Does any one know if we received acknowledgement email after we apply for TV when they receive. I did not use VFS for TV. Any idea how long they normally take for TV decision. thanks


----------



## s00071609

parth.parmar said:


> i applied for 6 months cuz my file was lodged on 31/12


Did you get acknowledgement? Has it been approved?
They ask for medicals and it lengthens the process, so I applied for 3 months. And its very rare that TV will not have a NO FURTHER STAY condition.


----------



## srvj

s00071609 said:


> Does any one know if we received acknowledgement email after we apply for TV when they receive. I did not use VFS for TV. Any idea how long they normally take for TV decision. thanks



hi,

Usually it takes 2- 4 weeks


----------



## s00071609

sritss said:


> Hi,
> Please update the spreadsheet as I am unable to edit it.I just joined the forum.
> My 309 status is as below:
> DOL: 31/12/2012
> CO assigned:01/03/2012(Jitin Rawal)
> Docs requested hotos
> I received an email that my application has been queued for decision on 08/04/2013.


Can you tell me if you were asked to leave Aus before queuing your file for final decision-SCO as SS shows that you got your TV before your file was queued.


----------



## krishweta

parth.parmar said:


> i applied tv today aswell seem like they r taking too long for all applications n they ARE actually approving tv aswell but hopefully we get the tv asap waiting for them to approve so i can book flights in this month CANNOT WAIT


Hi,
Did you let your CO know that you applied for TV? I have not yet, I thought I will let him know after a decision is made about my TV. I am hoping that we all get the TV at least soon. Good luck


----------



## zsubbu

Ok.... Ok........ Its time for good news, made a good start with this month. 
VISA IS GRANTED. GOT A PHONE CALL FROM CASE OFFICER.
It's less than 7 months from DOL and less than 90 days from SCO date.
TFN checking doesnt apply for my case as we already hold 457 visa, which is going to be elapsed with this 309/100 visa.
I wish you all get your visas soon. Thank you all.


----------



## zsubbu

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&usp=sharing

Link for updated Spread Sheet. (with my user name in blue... finally !!!)


----------



## MsShaikh

zsubbu said:


> Ok.... Ok........ Its time for good news, made a good start with this month.
> VISA IS GRANTED. GOT A PHONE CALL FROM CASE OFFICER.
> It's less than 7 months from DOL and less than 90 days from SCO date.
> TFN checcking doesnt apply for my case as we already hold 457, which is going to be elapsed with this 309/100.
> I wish you all get your visas soon. Thank you all.


Hi zsubbu,

Congratulations....happy reunion..rise of a new hope with this visa grant....:fingerscrossed:...god bless..!!!

Regards,
MsShaikh


----------



## waitingAusVisa

zsubbu said:


> Ok.... Ok........ Its time for good news, made a good start with this month.
> VISA IS GRANTED. GOT A PHONE CALL FROM CASE OFFICER.
> It's less than 7 months from DOL and less than 90 days from SCO date.
> TFN checking doesnt apply for my case as we already hold 457 visa, which is going to be elapsed with this 309/100 visa.
> I wish you all get your visas soon. Thank you all.


Hi zsubbu,

Congratulations !!

your wait finally came to an end !! 

Enjoyyy !!


----------



## parth.parmar

no i sent it today so they will receive it and then i might get acknowledgement. i did it thru vfs tho. and they dont always ask for medicals i think n evenif they do my wife has done medical few months ago which last for 12 months i think and so is pcc.. and watt do u mean no further stay? hvnt u already applied for 309?



s00071609 said:


> Did you get acknowledgement? Has it been approved?
> They ask for medicals and it lengthens the process, so I applied for 3 months. And its very rare that TV will not have a NO FURTHER STAY condition.


----------



## zsubbu

MsShaikh said:


> Hi zsubbu,
> 
> Congratulations....happy reunion..rise of a new hope with this visa grant....:fingerscrossed:...god bless..!!!
> 
> Regards,
> MsShaikh


Thank You MsShaikh. All the best for you.


----------



## zsubbu

waitingAusVisa said:


> Hi zsubbu,
> 
> Congratulations !!
> 
> your wait finally came to an end !!
> 
> Enjoyyy !!


Thank you, all the best for u.


----------



## Sep

zsubbu said:


> Ok.... Ok........ Its time for good news, made a good start with this month.
> VISA IS GRANTED. GOT A PHONE CALL FROM CASE OFFICER.
> It's less than 7 months from DOL and less than 90 days from SCO date.
> TFN checking doesnt apply for my case as we already hold 457 visa, which is going to be elapsed with this 309/100 visa.
> I wish you all get your visas soon. Thank you all.


Congrats Zsubbu, happy journey good luck for your future


----------



## DivyaBalsa

zsubbu said:


> Ok.... Ok........ Its time for good news, made a good start with this month.
> VISA IS GRANTED. GOT A PHONE CALL FROM CASE OFFICER.
> It's less than 7 months from DOL and less than 90 days from SCO date.
> TFN checking doesnt apply for my case as we already hold 457 visa, which is going to be elapsed with this 309/100 visa.
> I wish you all get your visas soon. Thank you all.




Congratulations! So happy for u! And actually u gave new confidence to so many ppl!! Congrats!! Enjoy !

DivyaBalsa


----------



## waitingAusVisa

DivyaBalsa said:


> Congratulations! So happy for u! And actually u gave new confidence to so many ppl!! Congrats!! Enjoy !
> 
> DivyaBalsa


Hi DivyaBalsa,

were u in contact with your CO why it got so delayed to go your file to SCO.. I am asking this question based on information provided on spreadsheet.

Thanks!!


----------



## srvj

zsubbu said:


> Ok.... Ok........ Its time for good news, made a good start with this month.
> VISA IS GRANTED. GOT A PHONE CALL FROM CASE OFFICER.
> It's less than 7 months from DOL and less than 90 days from SCO date.
> TFN checking doesnt apply for my case as we already hold 457 visa, which is going to be elapsed with this 309/100 visa.
> I wish you all get your visas soon. Thank you all.



hi

*Congratulations...... ZSubbu..*

good to know that u got it just under 7 months...


----------



## DivyaBalsa

waitingAusVisa said:


> Hi DivyaBalsa,
> 
> were u in contact with your CO why it got so delayed to go your file to SCO.. I am asking this question based on information provided on spreadsheet.
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi waitingaus, 

I dunno why it is getting delayed, my case officer said that my application is in final queue. 
In which spreadsheet u found my information, can u please share that page???

DivyaBalsa


----------



## waitingAusVisa

DivyaBalsa said:


> Hi waitingaus,
> 
> I dunno why it is getting delayed, my case officer said that my application is in final queue.
> In which spreadsheet u found my information, can u please share that page???
> 
> DivyaBalsa


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&usp=sharing


----------



## aus309

s00071609 said:


> Your file is with SCO now, is that right? Now if you travel to Aus, it will still be processed normally, do you think so? As you said if SCO is allocated, you must be offshore. In your case SCO is allocated, then what will happen if you travel to aus on a TV.
> No body seems to have answer to this. I am trying to find the logic behind AHC approach, if there is any.


Hi,
I too am finding an answer. Have written mail to co officer since monday but no reply. My wife depart aus two weeks back andd her file was queued for final decision. This does not mean sco is allocated. We are planning that she comes to aus on 9th may as we had booked a return ticket..when sco will be allocated they will ask to depart again..Hope it works this way...co never replies to mails...its so frustrating..

Thanks


----------



## DivyaBalsa

waitingAusVisa said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&usp=sharing



Thanks for sharing the link! From march 1st its in the queue, 61 days., eagerly waiting for my visa. All the best for u too!

DivyaBalsa


----------



## zsubbu

Sep said:


> Congrats Zsubbu, happy journey good luck for your future


Thank you Sep, All the best for u.


----------



## zsubbu

DivyaBalsa said:


> Congratulations! So happy for u! And actually u gave new confidence to so many ppl!! Congrats!! Enjoy !
> 
> DivyaBalsa


Thank you DivyaBalsa, All the best for you.


----------



## zsubbu

srvj said:


> hi
> 
> *Congratulations...... ZSubbu..*
> 
> good to know that u got it just under 7 months...


Thank you srvj, all the best for you. u doing a very good job with the ss and very prompt replies as well.


----------



## srvj

zsubbu said:


> Thank you srvj, all the best for you. u doing a very good job with the ss and very prompt replies as well.



Thank you ZSubbu, 
after reading some posts from previous pages, I felt this file gives some hope and relief for the people desperately waiting for visa for months, some even a year.

I am trying to add as much as information possible.

congrats again... hope you don't leave the forum..

keep posting replies and your useful inputs.


----------



## s hi

zsubbu said:


> Ok.... Ok........ Its time for good news, made a good start with this month.
> VISA IS GRANTED. GOT A PHONE CALL FROM CASE OFFICER.
> It's less than 7 months from DOL and less than 90 days from SCO date.
> TFN checking doesnt apply for my case as we already hold 457 visa, which is going to be elapsed with this 309/100 visa.
> I wish you all get your visas soon. Thank you all.




CONGRATULATION Buddy.........:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## krishweta

zsubbu said:


> Ok.... Ok........ Its time for good news, made a good start with this month.
> VISA IS GRANTED. GOT A PHONE CALL FROM CASE OFFICER.
> It's less than 7 months from DOL and less than 90 days from SCO date.
> TFN checking doesnt apply for my case as we already hold 457 visa, which is going to be elapsed with this 309/100 visa.
> I wish you all get your visas soon. Thank you all.


Hey zsubbu,

Thats such a good news. It's all worth the wait. Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## missushona

Hi All,

Did everyone get to be notified by email when SCO i allocated as I did not receive and email notification, but when i called AHC they tell me SCO has been allocated and case forwarded to final decision.. does that mean the 90 das theory or final decision can be made in a few weeks? please help me with this question?


----------



## zsubbu

s hi said:


> CONGRATULATION Buddy.........:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thank you s hi.


----------



## zsubbu

krishweta said:


> Hey zsubbu,
> 
> Thats such a good news. It's all worth the wait. Congratulations :clap2:


Thank u krishweta, all the best for u.


----------



## pardeep

congrats


----------



## aus309

missushona said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did everyone get to be notified by email when SCO i allocated as I did not receive and email notification, but when i called AHC they tell me SCO has been allocated and case forwarded to final decision.. does that mean the 90 das theory or final decision can be made in a few weeks? please help me with this question?


Hi,

When they say case is forwarded for final decision or forwarded to SCO does not mean SCO is allocated. i think the 90 days theory applies to when case is forwarded for final decision. If a sco is allocated it should not take more than 2 weeks is what i think.

Thanks.


----------



## missushona

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When they say case is forwarded for final decision or forwarded to SCO does not mean SCO is allocated. i think the 90 days theory applies to when case is forwarded for final decision. If a sco is allocated it should not take more than 2 weeks is what i think.
> 
> Thanks.


wowwwwwwww 2 weeks to go and I get my visa


----------



## aus309

missushona said:


> wowwwwwwww 2 weeks to go and I get my visa


Wait  did they say sco is allocated or forwarded to sco....there is a difference there...and this is just what i have seen from the thread...may not be 100% correct


----------



## aus309

missushona said:


> wowwwwwwww 2 weeks to go and I get my visa


And i dont think they inform when sco is allocated...they only inform when they forward it to sco...if u see the sheet its same for all others who have applied before u..


----------



## srvj

missushona said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did everyone get to be notified by email when SCO i allocated as I did not receive and email notification, but when i called AHC they tell me SCO has been allocated and case forwarded to final decision.. does that mean the 90 das theory or final decision can be made in a few weeks? please help me with this question?


Hi Missushona,

when did your case has been forwarded for final decision?


----------



## tara.jatt

Guys, need help with one doubt in 47sp form. 

Q56. Are you related to fiance or partner by blood, marriage or adoption? 

I am a bit confused about what actually are they trying to ask. Married couple are related to each other by marriage, correct or am I missing something here?


----------



## srvj

tara.jatt said:


> Guys, need help with one doubt in 47sp form.
> 
> Q56. Are you related to fiance or partner by blood, marriage or adoption?
> 
> I am a bit confused about what actually are they trying to ask. Married couple are related to each other by marriage, correct or am I missing something here?


Yes u r right, related by marriage, and u have to attach marriage certificate.


----------



## nkdangar

tara.jatt said:


> Guys, need help with one doubt in 47sp form.
> 
> Q56. Are you related to fiance or partner by blood, marriage or adoption?
> 
> I am a bit confused about what actually are they trying to ask. Married couple are related to each other by marriage, correct or am I missing something here?


Hi

You can say, YES, related by marriage. (Marriage Certi attached).

Thanks.


----------



## missushona

srvj said:


> Hi Missushona,
> 
> when did your case has been forwarded for final decision?


yesterday.. so by 16th this month i will get my visa is it.. i am soo excited


----------



## farkot

Hi All, 

I have applied for spouse visa and wondering should the medicals be get done only after the case officer is assigned or can be done before?

Thanks


----------



## aus309

farkot said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for spouse visa and wondering should the medicals be get done only after the case officer is assigned or can be done before?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

It can be done only when CO is assigned.

Thanks.


----------



## tara.jatt

Thanks Guys !!!



srvj said:


> Yes u r right, related by marriage, and u have to attach marriage certificate.





nkdangar said:


> Hi
> 
> You can say, YES, related by marriage. (Marriage Certi attached).
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## farkot

thanks aus309


----------



## krishweta

Hi,
Does anyone have an idea as to how long TV might take to get approved? I applied on 30th April and it reached AHC on 1st May. Any idea when I might hear from them?
Thanks


----------



## srvj

missushona said:


> yesterday.. so by 16th this month i will get my visa is it.. i am soo excited


Hi,

You can see visa time line file, many applicants whose file forwarded in February still waiting for visa.

after forwarding for final decision it could take 2 to 3 months, depends on queue line unless you are a lucky person as some applicants got in 5 months.

my guess is you may get your visa in june ending...

Good luck.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sep

krishweta said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have an idea as to how long TV might take to get approved? I applied on 30th April and it reached AHC on 1st May. Any idea when I might hear from them?
> Thanks


3 days


----------



## ram

tara.jatt said:


> Thanks Guys !!!


Hi 

I have asked same question from immi department and they told me not to tick it if you are not related by any relationship other than marriage.


----------



## krishweta

Sep said:


> 3 days


Thank you so much Sep


----------



## parth.parmar

krishweta said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have an idea as to how long TV might take to get approved? I applied on 30th April and it reached AHC on 1st May. Any idea when I might hear from them?
> Thanks


hey i sent it yesterday hopefully it will be in the ahc before 4 so it can start processing on the same day so hopefully they will receive it today n we both will get tv asap fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## zion180

zsubbu said:


> Ok.... Ok........ Its time for good news, made a good start with this month.
> VISA IS GRANTED. GOT A PHONE CALL FROM CASE OFFICER.
> It's less than 7 months from DOL and less than 90 days from SCO date.
> TFN checking doesnt apply for my case as we already hold 457 visa, which is going to be elapsed with this 309/100 visa.
> I wish you all get your visas soon. Thank you all.


Congrats mate


----------



## chiragb

*Question- Medical pending*

Hi All, 

I found this forum vary useful but still unable to find answer for my question. I have asked many people but get different answer . Hope to find some answer here

My wife applied for 309/100 on 4/04/2013 , Surely enough time before case officer get assign and things go as per procedure. On same day she submittered all documents require /requested for 309/100 except medical test.

I am keen to bring her here as a tourist visa but same time, like to finish all pending paper work in india(in this case medical ) .

my question is : 

1) Is it possible that she can do medical prior to CO assign ? if yes how? 


Would be great if some one can reply with good ref.. 

Thanks & best of luck to all

Love & Peace


----------



## aus309

chiragb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I found this forum vary useful but still unable to find answer for my question. I have asked many people but get different answer . Hope to find some answer here
> 
> My wife applied for 309/100 on 4/04/2013 , Surely enough time before case officer get assign and things go as per procedure. On same day she submittered all documents require /requested for 309/100 except medical test.
> 
> I am keen to bring her here as a tourist visa but same time, like to finish all pending paper work in india(in this case medical ) .
> 
> my question is :
> 
> 1) Is it possible that she can do medical prior to CO assign ? if yes how?
> 
> 
> Would be great if some one can reply with good ref..
> 
> Thanks & best of luck to all
> 
> Love & Peace



Hi,

No u cannot do medical before case officer is assigned....but for surely u can do medical in aus after co is assigned.

Thanks.


----------



## krishweta

parth.parmar said:


> hey i sent it yesterday hopefully it will be in the ahc before 4 so it can start processing on the same day so hopefully they will receive it today n we both will get tv asap fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


Yeah just hoping that they let us know by tomorrow at least. Else its gonna be weekend again and no mails 
Parth.parmar please keep me updated about your progress on TV. 
Thanks!


----------



## leonardverma

*go through this guys*

hi guys i have found the answer for 47 sp form Q. 56 Are u related to ur fiance/partner by blood, marrige, or adoption?

the answer is NO


----------



## leonardverma

*plz go through guys*

go to answer dot com and type Relationships by Blood and Marriage


----------



## leonardverma

Q. if u are related with ur partner/ fiance by blood, marriage, adoption. 

Means if u r related to one of ur blood relative or u r married to ur partner who is ur cousin/s

Guys hopefully it will help u all

thanks


----------



## leonardverma

And also it seems people have no logic here.

pls do not misguide your fellow members who are on this forum trying to help people, just show some respect. we are already suffering with this unpredictable processing time.

I am going through this threat and found many members giving absolutely wrong answers.


----------



## s00071609

parth.parmar said:


> hey i sent it yesterday hopefully it will be in the ahc before 4 so it can start processing on the same day so hopefully they will receive it today n we both will get tv asap fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


I sent docs for TV on Thu & they might have received it by Monday 29/04. Havent heard anything at all- not even acknowledge email. From timeline I can see that for people who are not allocated to CO has taken more time than those already assigned to CO or handed to SCO. Might be wrong, but 20 days is something their website says abt TV processing time.


----------



## s00071609

leonardverma said:


> And also it seems people have no logic here.
> 
> pls do not misguide your fellow members who are on this forum trying to help people, just show some respect. we are already suffering with this unpredictable processing time.
> 
> I am going through this threat and found many members giving absolutely wrong answers.


What were the things that have got wrong answers? You should tell it so that people know which info is wrong- it helps all.


----------



## s00071609

leonardverma said:


> Q. if u are related with ur partner/ fiance by blood, marriage, adoption.
> 
> Means if u r related to one of ur blood relative or u r married to ur partner who is ur cousin/s
> 
> Guys hopefully it will help u all
> 
> thanks


As mentioned by others the answer is No. Its Yes if you marry your relative which is permitted in some cultures and religions. So its not always No as well.


----------



## tara.jatt

Are you sure about it? Initially I was thinking same as marriage was grouped with adoption and blood means they want to check something what you arre saying. Also, They have already asked if you are married in previous Question, thus there is no need to ask again. I want to go with what you said but need some official reply, so decided to contact department. I will let everyone know what they say. 



s00071609 said:


> As mentioned by others the answer is No. Its Yes if you marry your relative which is permitted in some cultures and religions. So its not always No as well.


----------



## s00071609

tara.jatt said:


> Are you sure about it? Initially I was thinking same as marriage was grouped with adoption and blood means they want to check something what you arre saying. Also, They have already asked if you are married in previous Question, thus there is no need to ask again. I want to go with what you said but need some official reply, so decided to contact department. I will let everyone know what they say.


Look, it most countries its illegal to marry someone you are related by blood or adoption. Its illegal in Aus to marry your brothers or sisters or someone in blood relation. They are not talking about your marriage in that ques. but others- say father who marries second wife with get u a half brother or sister. Even marrying them is illegal in Aus. It can be in any form of relation by your relative's marriage. Say a cousin. In some regions its allowed.

form 40 SP-Q21


----------



## pardeep

s00071609 said:


> Look, it most countries its illegal to marry someone you are related by blood or adoption. Its illegal in Aus to marry your brothers or sisters or someone in blood relation. They are not talking about your marriage in that ques. but others- say father who marries second wife with get u a half brother or sister. Even marrying them is illegal in Aus. It can be in any form of relation by your relative's marriage. Say a cousin. In some regions its allowed.
> 
> form 40 SP-Q21


Are you related to your fiancé(e) or partner by blood, marriage,adoption?
there is no link between blood and marriage as they seperated both words by commas, so it is clear they are asking the difference between engaged and marriage. if you are married it mean yes but if you are applying on behalf of prospective marriage , answer no.some questions have been repeated just they change the line but same meaning.


----------



## tara.jatt

Again different perspectives, different interpretations of same thing. They should have put it in a detailed way to make it clear what actually are they trying to ask.




s00071609 said:


> Look, it most countries its illegal to marry someone you are related by blood or adoption. Its illegal in Aus to marry your brothers or sisters or someone in blood relation. They are not talking about your marriage in that ques. but others- say father who marries second wife with get u a half brother or sister. Even marrying them is illegal in Aus. It can be in any form of relation by your relative's marriage. Say a cousin. In some regions its allowed.
> 
> form 40 SP-Q21





pardeep said:


> Are you related to your fiancé(e) or partner by blood, marriage,adoption?
> there is no link between blood and marriage as they seperated both words by commas, so it is clear they are asking the difference between engaged and marriage. if you are married it mean yes but if you are applying on behalf of prospective marriage , answer no.some questions have been repeated just they change the line but same meaning.


----------



## zsubbu

pardeep said:


> congrats


Thank u.


----------



## zsubbu

zion180 said:


> Congrats mate


Thank u Zion180, did u receive your grant letter yet?


----------



## Abz777

tfn site updated today. very very happy. how long will take to get confirmation.


----------



## s hi

Abz777 said:


> tfn site updated today. very very happy. how long will take to get confirmation.


CONGRATULATION :clap2::clap2::clap2:.....


----------



## SMaha

zsubbu said:


> Thank you srvj, all the best for you. u doing a very good job with the ss and very prompt replies as well.


hey zsubbu
congrats!!! really thrilled to know u got ur visa.. u applied on 5th oct 2012, i applied on 30th oct 2012...am hoping its a gradual progression!!! hope the month of may is the bearer of good news for many of us...
Good luck and God speed for a happy life in OZ!!!


----------



## SMaha

missushona said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did everyone get to be notified by email when SCO i allocated as I did not receive and email notification, but when i called AHC they tell me SCO has been allocated and case forwarded to final decision.. does that mean the 90 das theory or final decision can be made in a few weeks? please help me with this question?


hey missushona
i havent received any notification of assignment of SCO,,when i emailed my officer for an update, i was informed he was waiting for clearance from australia and that he is tryin to expedite the process...uve been assigned an SCO, i see that as a step ahead...
lets see how it goes..
all the best!


----------



## krishweta

Abz777 said:


> tfn site updated today. very very happy. how long will take to get confirmation.


Congratualtions! 
The time sheet says that you applied on 29/11/2012. So I dont think they are processing according to Date of lodgement?
Btw, did you get notified when the SCO was allotted? and what message did you get on TFN website? I am curious to know coz even am nov applicant
Thanks in advance


----------



## MsShaikh

Finally....finally...finally....TFN updated......oh ma god...I don't believe......its a dream come true...."Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN".......thanks for all it support...n all the best to all of u eagerly waiting to b with their partners.......


----------



## MsShaikh

Abz777 said:


> tfn site updated today. very very happy. how long will take to get confirmation.


Congratulations Abz777!!!!!!happy reunion.....!!!!


----------



## krishweta

MsShaikh said:


> Finally....finally...finally....TFN updated......oh ma god...I don't believe......its a dream come true...."Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN".......thanks for all it support...n all the best to all of u eagerly waiting to b with their partners.......


Wooowwww..congratulations Ms.Shaikh
Can you please tell me how did you check tfn? I applied on Nov 22nd ( very close to your date) .I am so so eager to check. 
I looked at the pdf which was attached, when I completed the details it asked for Australia address. Does it usually happen? Will there be any complications in giving the address?


----------



## zion180

zsubbu said:


> Thank u Zion180, did u receive your grant letter yet?


yes i did today thank you for asking I will be traviling soon


----------



## DivyaBalsa

MsShaikh said:


> Finally....finally...finally....TFN updated......oh ma god...I don't believe......its a dream come true...."Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN".......thanks for all it support...n all the best to all of u eagerly waiting to b with their partners.......


Congratulations!! happy reunion !! Fly as soon as possible 

DivyaBalsa


----------



## DivyaBalsa

Abz777 said:


> tfn site updated today. very very happy. how long will take to get confirmation.


Super cool  congratulations !! Happy reunion 

DivyaBalsa


----------



## krishweta

I just checked "It says, DIAC cannot match the information provided".
Does it mean the information I gave is not correct or my tfn has not been updated?
Please help.


----------



## DivyaBalsa

krishweta said:


> I just checked "It says, DIAC cannot match the information provided".
> Does it mean the information I gave is not correct or my tfn has not been updated?
> Please help.


It means TFN is not updated., wait for your turn! All the best to u!

DivyaBalsa


----------



## krishweta

DivyaBalsa said:


> It means TFN is not updated., wait for your turn! All the best to u!
> 
> DivyaBalsa


Thanks for the info DivyaBalsa. Now my concern is I have applied for a tourist visa on 30th april. So I will have to withdraw my TV application before spouse visa is granted right?


----------



## Sep

Abz777 said:


> tfn site updated today. very very happy. how long will take to get confirmation.


Congrats, good luck for your future


----------



## Sep

MsShaikh said:


> Finally....finally...finally....TFN updated......oh ma god...I don't believe......its a dream come true...."Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN".......thanks for all it support...n all the best to all of u eagerly waiting to b with their partners.......


Congrats Ms Shaikh, Welcome to Australia and i wish u a very happy life ahead:clap2:


----------



## aus309

congrats to all those got their grants...hoping for the best for rest all of us...


----------



## MsShaikh

krishweta said:


> Wooowwww..congratulations Ms.Shaikh
> Can you please tell me how did you check tfn? I applied on Nov 22nd ( very close to your date) .I am so so eager to check.
> I looked at the pdf which was attached, when I completed the details it asked for Australia address. Does it usually happen? Will there be any complications in giving the address?


Hi krishweta,

Thanks a lot..wish all of u get the visa soon....and the site asking u for filling address details is just some bug sometimes that keeps happening..usually after filling third page of the form where its asks u if u have existing TFN It takes u to the page either saying you are eligible for tfn which means visa granted or says the information does not match ,which means still visa not granted...I wish all the best dear...!!

Regards,
Msshaikh.


----------



## MsShaikh

DivyaBalsa said:


> Congratulations!! happy reunion !! Fly as soon as possible
> 
> DivyaBalsa


Hey DivyaBalsa..

Thanks a lot....and I really wish you also get ur visa soon n be with ur partner...!!

Regards,
MsShaikh


----------



## MsShaikh

Sep said:


> Congrats Ms Shaikh, Welcome to Australia and i wish u a very happy life ahead:clap2:


Hi Sep.,

Thanks a lot for the wishes and warm welcome.eager to b with ma hubby...may almighty grant visas to all of u waiting here patiently...I can understand the level of stress n frustration it causes..but at the end of the day we have to keep waiting .and look forward for our turn.m sure ur turn is very very near....god bless!!..what happened about ur case?any progress?

Regards,
MsShaikh


----------



## MsShaikh

This forum has been really helpful in this last six months of time..especiallythe ss is a real help..:clap2::clap2:thanks a lot to srvj and zsubbu for updating it...it helped me to decide whether I should apply for TV or not.it helped me in times of stress when I used to loose all ma hopes people getting their visa grants here used to boost me up little bit at least and kept me going...

I really wish that u all get ur visa soon and fly asap to b with ur partners...

Fingers crossed now to get the grant letter soon......:fingerscrossed:lane:lane:

Thanks again...!!!
Regards..
MsShaikh


----------



## pardeep

MsShaikh said:


> Finally....finally...finally....TFN updated......oh ma god...I don't believe......its a dream come true...."Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN".......thanks for all it support...n all the best to all of u eagerly waiting to b with their partners.......


i am so happy for you. as i applied 65 days after you . missing my son too much, congrats.:clap2:


----------



## pardeep

Abz777 said:


> tfn site updated today. very very happy. how long will take to get confirmation.


congrats , happy reunion


----------



## MsShaikh

pardeep said:


> i am so happy for you. as i applied 65 days after you . missing my son too much, congrats.:clap2:


Hi pardeep,

Thanks a lot and best wishes to u...I understand the pain of missing.. but don't worry visas are on the way .....

Regards,
MsShaikh.


----------



## harin22

Hi,

I am a new user. I need to put my details in the spreadsheet, can you tell me how to do that?

Also I had a doubt regarding the process for visa. I applied my wife's spouse visa on 24/01/13. I got the reply from my case officer on 12/03/13 asking for PCC and Medicals. We did both and send all the docs by 19/03/13. But still till date I haven't got any reply from case officer saying that your file has been forwarded or a senior case officer has been allotted or your file has been queued for final decision. Am I supposed to get a mail from my case officer regarding any of this matter? or I have to assume that my file has been queued for final decision. 

Any help will be highly appreciated..
Thanks


----------



## missushona

SMaha said:


> hey missushona
> i havent received any notification of assignment of SCO,,when i emailed my officer for an update, i was informed he was waiting for clearance from australia and that he is tryin to expedite the process...uve been assigned an SCO, i see that as a step ahead...
> lets see how it goes..
> all the best!


hey sMaha,
now just keep just TFN update and me happy


----------



## srvj

MsShaikh said:


> Finally....finally...finally....TFN updated......oh ma god...I don't believe......its a dream come true...."Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN".......thanks for all it support...n all the best to all of u eagerly waiting to b with their partners.......



Hi MsShaikh.

*Congratulations ......*

You are one of the lucky people to get visa under 6 months. 

Welcome to Australia..

pls post when you get grant letter or official confirmation.

Thanks


----------



## srvj

Abz777 said:


> tfn site updated today. very very happy. how long will take to get confirmation.


Hi Abz777,

*Congratulations....*


----------



## srvj

harin22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new user. I need to put my details in the spreadsheet, can you tell me how to do that?
> 
> Also I had a doubt regarding the process for visa. I applied my wife's spouse visa on 24/01/13. I got the reply from my case officer on 12/03/13 asking for PCC and Medicals. We did both and send all the docs by 19/03/13. But still till date I haven't got any reply from case officer saying that your file has been forwarded or a senior case officer has been allotted or your file has been queued for final decision. Am I supposed to get a mail from my case officer regarding any of this matter? or I have to assume that my file has been queued for final decision.
> 
> Any help will be highly appreciated..
> Thanks


Hi Harin22,

your details are updated,

in some cases co not intimating to applicant regarding moving the file, but
you can ring them to find out the status of application.


good luck.


----------



## srvj

missushona said:


> hey sMaha,
> now just keep just TFN update and me happy


Hi Missshona,

*is your tfn updated?*


----------



## waitingAusVisa

congrats to all those got their Visa grants...
Hoping all of us who are waiting gets there soon too..
All the best !!


----------



## MsShaikh

srvj said:


> Hi MsShaikh.
> 
> *Congratulations ......*
> 
> You are one of the lucky people to get visa under 6 months.
> 
> Welcome to Australia..
> 
> pls post when you get grant letter or official confirmation.
> 
> Thanks


Hi srvj,

Thanks a lot for the wishes and the warm welcome....n hope u get ur visa soon..u are doing a very good job with the ss which indeed gives lot of hopes to all waiting here...I called up AHC in the morning and got a confirmation of visa being granted.the operator said I can expect the grant letter by next week ...

All the best to u...!!


----------



## srvj

waitingAusVisa said:


> congrats to all those got their Visa grants...
> Hoping all of us who are waiting gets there soon too..
> All the best !!


Hi WaitingAus Visa,

can you pls update more details about u r application in SS

thanks


----------



## waitingAusVisa

srvj said:


> Hi WaitingAus Visa,
> 
> can you pls update more details about u r application in SS
> 
> thanks


Hi srvj,

I tried earlier but could not update it can you plz send me link of ss where i can update it


----------



## farkot

Hi SRVJ,

While requesting the details to be updated in the excel sheet I gave my username as Waiting4Spousevisa while registering the website, I have created my user name as farkot. Please update my name in the sheet to farkot.

Thanks


----------



## srvj

waitingAusVisa said:


> Hi srvj,
> 
> I tried earlier but could not update it can you plz send me link of ss where i can update it



hi,

here u can add u r details : https://docs.google.com/forms/d/15X-04l7npoIuP6aY2_bVDEUqB99-WVc4X2lRCx1_les/viewform

ss link is in my signature
can be found bottom of my post


----------



## aus309

Hi,
i called AHC and the oprator told that my wife can travel to aus on tv after its queued for final decision and there will be no impact on the case i.e. it will not be put on hold or anything like that...once the sco notifies she will have to depart again..but that time may be just for a couple of days or so..

hope this might be helpful for some.

Thanks.


----------



## srvj

farkot said:


> Hi SRVJ,
> 
> While requesting the details to be updated in the excel sheet I gave my username as Waiting4Spousevisa while registering the website, I have created my user name as farkot. Please update my name in the sheet to farkot.
> 
> Thanks




hi farkot

its updated now.

thanks


----------



## waitingAusVisa

srvj said:


> hi,
> 
> here u can add u r details : https://docs.google.com/forms/d/15X-04l7npoIuP6aY2_bVDEUqB99-WVc4X2lRCx1_les/viewform
> 
> ss link is in my signature
> can be found bottom of my post


Thanks Srvj,
I updated it. 
Thanks !!


----------



## leonardverma

*check this out*



tara.jatt said:


> Are you sure about it? Initially I was thinking same as marriage was grouped with adoption and blood means they want to check something what you arre saying. Also, They have already asked if you are married in previous Question, thus there is no need to ask again. I want to go with what you said but need some official reply, so decided to contact department. I will let everyone know what they say.


Relationships by Blood and Marriage: Information from Answers.com


----------



## leonardverma

and its definately No


----------



## leonardverma

*plz check this and let me know if i m wrong*



s00071609 said:


> As mentioned by others the answer is No. Its Yes if you marry your relative which is permitted in some cultures and religions. So its not always No as well.


Relationships by Blood and Marriage: Information from Answers.com


----------



## leonardverma

*stop taking the wrong route*



krishweta said:


> Wooowwww..congratulations Ms.Shaikh
> Can you please tell me how did you check tfn? I applied on Nov 22nd ( very close to your date) .I am so so eager to check.
> I looked at the pdf which was attached, when I completed the details it asked for Australia address. Does it usually happen? Will there be any complications in giving the address?


why u r checking on ato website. u can simply go to VEVO https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=firstPartyQuery 
and u can check ur visa entitlements and i ve no idea why people are doing the wrong thing


----------



## nannu

leonardverma said:


> Relationships by Blood and Marriage: Information from Answers.com


This question has been going back and forth a lot of times and no one seems to have a confirmed answere.

I have answered Yes to this question because I am married and attached marriage cert as proof. But since most of you here have said that it should be No, I decided to call VFS and ask what this question means.

The VFS rep told me that if i am related to my partner by any one of the three (Blood, Marriage or Adoption) then it should be answered YES and provide a proof. if you are not related to by any of these three then NO. 

Best thing to do is to call VFS and check for your self, instead of guessing or referring to website that are not related to AHC or visa process.


----------



## nannu

leonardverma said:


> why u r checking on ato website. u can simply go to VEVO https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=firstPartyQuery
> and u can check ur visa entitlements and i ve no idea why people are doing the wrong thing


Dear leonardverma,

Before you say that other people are doing the wrong thing, i think you should know that the link that you are referring to is for visa's that are applied online. This thread is for Partner visas and currently partner visa's are not processed online. This is a total paper based process (very annoying though). You do not get a TRN in paper based visa applications like partner visa applications and so the visa grant status can not be checked from the link that you have provided. Hope that clears things a bit for you.


----------



## leonardverma

*???*



nannu said:


> Dear leonardverma,
> 
> Before you say that other people are doing the wrong thing, i think you should know that the link that you are referring to is for visa's that are applied online. This thread is for Partner visas and currently partner visa's are not processed online. This is a total paper based process (very annoying though). You do not get a TRN in paper based visa applications like partner visa applications and so the visa grant status can not be checked from the link that you have provided. Hope that clears things a bit for you.


this is not to check your processing. this is to check ur visa status. and plz do not follow vfs and immigration customer care rep idiots, they give u useless info some time.

FYI; i called them and according to vfs they need 1221 form along with my 309/100 application so plz dont follow them.


----------



## krishweta

leonardverma said:


> this is not to check your processing. this is to check ur visa status. and plz do not follow vfs and immigration customer care rep idiots, they give u useless info some time.
> 
> FYI; i called them and according to vfs they need 1221 form along with my 309/100 application so plz dont follow them.


If thats the case, then what is the TRN number? Is it the file number what CO sent in the email?


----------



## s00071609

leonardverma said:


> Relationships by Blood and Marriage: Information from Answers.com


I don't understand what logic you put behind this but the app form is for every one around the globe. You are generalizing the answer to the question as "NO". In Hindus context, the answer is always no. In Islamic context it might be yes. Not sure abt other cultures. Better restructure the question: Were you related to your partner by blood, marriage or adoption before marriage or your relationship began. Its a simple question to answer. And definitely its not always NO. This might be misleading to someone who sud answer yes.


----------



## leonardverma

*check this*



krishweta said:


> If thats the case, then what is the TRN number? Is it the file number what CO sent in the email?


When u receive visa grant email from case officer u should ve the grant number. 
simply go to vevo.com and then fill the informaton u have.

good luck


----------



## s00071609

nannu said:


> This question has been going back and forth a lot of times and no one seems to have a confirmed answere.
> 
> I have answered Yes to this question because I am married and attached marriage cert as proof. But since most of you here have said that it should be No, I decided to call VFS and ask what this question means.
> 
> The VFS rep told me that if i am related to my partner by any one of the three (Blood, Marriage or Adoption) then it should be answered YES and provide a proof. if you are not related to by any of these three then NO.
> 
> Best thing to do is to call VFS and check for your self, instead of guessing or referring to website that are not related to AHC or visa process.


Hi Nannu,
Sounds funny. The VFS said the same thing the question asked. Say yes if you are related by marriage, bood or otherwise. Doesn't make sense. They are asking you about before marriage or say marriage of another person, not yourself. The previous ques is enough to tell them you are married and the visa category as well. U are taking advice from VFS which has no right to give advice. Better correct your answer in the form


----------



## dream_chaser

zsubbu said:


> Ok.... Ok........ Its time for good news, made a good start with this month.
> VISA IS GRANTED. GOT A PHONE CALL FROM CASE OFFICER.
> It's less than 7 months from DOL and less than 90 days from SCO date.
> TFN checking doesnt apply for my case as we already hold 457 visa, which is going to be elapsed with this 309/100 visa.
> I wish you all get your visas soon. Thank you all.


Congratulations zsubbu!

Nice to hear about the good news. Im an october 2012 applicant too. SO hoping for the best. Happy journey!


----------



## nannu

krishweta said:


> If thats the case, then what is the TRN number? Is it the file number what CO sent in the email?


TRN is Transaction Reference Number is giving to visa applicants who apply for Visa's online.

A Transaction Reference Number (TRN) is a unique number assigned to each completed online application. It is important that you record this number as it is used to:

identify your application when you communicate with us
access information about the progress of your online application
add supporting documents to your lodged online application.

TRNs are issues to all online applications except for Electronic Travel Authority visa subclasses. If you have lodged an Electronic Travel Authority visa you will not be issued with a TRN.
Please see the link for more information.
Online Applications – Applications & Forms

TRN is not applicable to Partner Visa Applications as these are paper applications.


----------



## krishweta

leonardverma said:


> When u receive visa grant email from case officer u should ve the grant number.
> simply go to vevo.com and then fill the informaton u have.
> 
> good luck


I have not got my visa yet. It is still in the queue. Then how will I have a visa grant email and a grant number?
I want to check if am granted a visa or not thru TFN. If I already have a visa grant mail and number, I would not be so bothered about TFN for now. Hope you are getting the point. Anyway thanks for your suggestion


----------



## leonardverma

*now u r rite*



s00071609 said:


> I don't understand what logic you put behind this but the app form is for every one around the globe. You are generalizing the answer to the question as "NO". In Hindus context, the answer is always no. In Islamic context it might be yes. Not sure abt other cultures. Better restructure the question: Were you related to your partner by blood, marriage or adoption before marriage or your relationship began. Its a simple question to answer. And definitely its not always NO. This might be misleading to someone who sud answer yes.


that true if u r not related according to the blood or adoption then No is the answer but people here say u should say yes if u r married. 
in simple word ONLY YES IF U R MARRIED TO ONE OF UR COUSIN.

Make Sense?

once more guys DO NOT RELY ON VFS AND IMMI (Specially Australian High Commission New Delhi). Just called VFS and Mr. Ankit first stated we need to fill form 1221 along with form 80, 47 sp and 40 sp but when i argue on the grounds that they have no info about form 1221 in their checklist, he turned around and said wait till ur co request for it.

just trying to help and tell me if i m wrong


----------



## leonardverma

*:thumb:*



krishweta said:


> I have not got my visa yet. It is still in the queue. Then how will I have a visa grant email and a grant number?
> I want to check if am granted a visa or not thru TFN. If I already have a visa grant mail and number, I would not be so bothered about TFN for now. Hope you are getting the point. Anyway thanks for your suggestion


Good luck


----------



## waitingAusVisa

dream_chaser said:


> Congratulations zsubbu!
> 
> Nice to hear about the good news. Im an october 2012 applicant too. SO hoping for the best. Happy journey!


Hi dream_chaser,

your SS status is showing that still your not assigned SCO is it so? or you havent updated yet ?


----------



## krishweta

nannu said:


> TRN is Transaction Reference Number is giving to visa applicants who apply for Visa's online.
> 
> A Transaction Reference Number (TRN) is a unique number assigned to each completed online application. It is important that you record this number as it is used to:
> 
> identify your application when you communicate with us
> access information about the progress of your online application
> add supporting documents to your lodged online application.
> 
> TRNs are issues to all online applications except for Electronic Travel Authority visa subclasses. If you have lodged an Electronic Travel Authority visa you will not be issued with a TRN.
> Please see the link for more information.
> Online Applications – Applications & Forms
> 
> TRN is not applicable to Partner Visa Applications as these are paper applications.


You are absolutely correct. When I opened the VEVO website, that's the first thing I noticed. It asked for TRN and visa grant number and stuff. So I was telling myself, if I had a grant number why would I be so curious to check if my visa is granted. It is indeed for online applicants. Thanks so much for this info.
I think we should just continue to check on ATO coz thats correct and has worked


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> Sounds funny. The VFS said the same thing the question asked. Say yes if you are related by marriage, bood or otherwise. Doesn't make sense. They are asking you about before marriage or say marriage of another person, not yourself. The previous ques is enough to tell them you are married and the visa category as well. U are taking advice from VFS which has no right to give advice. Better correct your answer in the form


The previous questions (#55) also has option of de facto and engaged. In that case the answer to # 56 becomes NO. 

Best to use your understanding


----------



## leonardverma

krishweta said:


> You are absolutely correct. When I opened the VEVO website, that's the first thing I noticed. It asked for TRN and visa grant number and stuff. So I was telling myself, if I had a grant number why would I be so curious to check if my visa is granted. It is indeed for online applicants. Thanks so much for this info.
> I think we should just continue to check on ATO coz thats correct and has worked


It seems once u come here you'll be one of the permanent customer of centrelink. 

and one day they will stop this. people like u teaching them


----------



## leonardverma

s00071609 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> Sounds funny. The VFS said the same thing the question asked. Say yes if you are related by marriage, bood or otherwise. Doesn't make sense. They are asking you about before marriage or say marriage of another person, not yourself. The previous ques is enough to tell them you are married and the visa category as well. U are taking advice from VFS which has no right to give advice. Better correct your answer in the form


I agree on that they have no idea


----------



## nannu

krishweta said:


> You are absolutely correct. When I opened the VEVO website, that's the first thing I noticed. It asked for TRN and visa grant number and stuff. So I was telling myself, if I had a grant number why would I be so curious to check if my visa is granted. It is indeed for online applicants. Thanks so much for this info.
> I think we should just continue to check on ATO coz thats correct and has worked


Yes, for partner visa applicants it is best to check on ATO!. Looks like you are expecting your visa soon. Good Luck with that!!!

According to the SS i am the most recent applicant..so checking status is still a long way for me.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dream_chaser

waitingAusVisa said:


> Hi dream_chaser,
> 
> your SS status is showing that still your not assigned SCO is it so? or you havent updated yet ?


No, I haven't received any intimation from my case officer saying that my file has been forwarded to the SCO. I haven't updated because I haven't received any news from the CO.

However when I called up the AHC office in April 1st week, I was told that due to the increased number of applications at Health operations, Sydney, my file hasn't undergone medical clearance. That was the exact reply I received.

Keeping fingers crossed!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## waitingAusVisa

dream_chaser said:


> No, I haven't received any intimation from my case officer saying that my file has been forwarded to the SCO. I haven't updated because I haven't received any news from the CO.
> 
> However when I called up the AHC office in April 1st week, I was told that due to the increased number of applications at Health operations, Sydney, my file hasn't undergone medical clearance. That was the exact reply I received.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed!:fingerscrossed:


Thanks for sharing !!.
Yea finger crossed..


----------



## Shashi1980

Hi.............Did somebody been asked for further medical test ?If you have got whats does ahappens after that ? Could somebody update me on this.


----------



## malhotra

srvj said:


> Hi Abz777,
> 
> *Congratulations....*




HI SRVJ

I AM MALHOTRA from NEW DELHI

I APPLIED FOR 300 VISA for my marriage , 
DOL :- 05-oct-2012
(MEDICAL, PCC , ALL HAS BEEN SUBMITTED on time in Dec MOnth, FILE IS FOR FINAL DECISIONS. (AS PER AHC Operator) ,

We are in 8th months now , WHEN WE CAN EXPECT our VISA.

SRVJ , seems u are bit experiencing good guess , can you pls. tell me what u think i will expect visa.

this waiting period is really hard when two person are connected ....


appreciate 4 ur advice on my visa.

Regards
malhotra


----------



## malhotra

waitingAusVisa said:


> congrats to all those got their Visa grants...
> Hoping all of us who are waiting gets there soon too..
> All the best !!


HI SRVJ

I AM MALHOTRA from NEW DELHI

I APPLIED FOR 300 VISA for my marriage , 
DOL :- 05-oct-2012
(MEDICAL, PCC , ALL HAS BEEN SUBMITTED on time in Dec MOnth, FILE IS FOR FINAL DECISIONS. (AS PER AHC Operator) ,

We are in 8th months now , WHEN WE CAN EXPECT our VISA.

SRVJ , seems u are bit experiencing good guess , can you pls. tell me what u think i will expect visa.

this waiting period is really hard when two person are connected ....


appreciate 4 ur advice on my visa.

Regards
malhotra


----------



## malhotra

MsShaikh said:


> Hi Sep.,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the wishes and warm welcome.eager to b with ma hubby...may almighty grant visas to all of u waiting here patiently...I can understand the level of stress n frustration it causes..but at the end of the day we have to keep waiting .and look forward for our turn.m sure ur turn is very very near....god bless!!..what happened about ur case?any progress?
> 
> Regards,
> MsShaikh


HI 

I AM MALHOTRA from NEW DELHI

I APPLIED FOR 300 VISA for my marriage , 
DOL :- 05-oct-2012
(MEDICAL, PCC , ALL HAS BEEN SUBMITTED on time in Dec MOnth, FILE IS FOR FINAL DECISIONS. (AS PER AHC Operator) ,

We are in 8th months now , WHEN WE CAN EXPECT our VISA.

, seems u are bit experiencing good guess , can you pls. tell me what u think i will expect visa.

this waiting period is really hard when two person are connected ....


appreciate 4 ur advice on my visa.

Regards
malhotra


----------



## malhotra

zsubbu said:


> Thank u Zion180, did u receive your grant letter yet?


HI Zsubba

I AM MALHOTRA from NEW DELHI

I APPLIED FOR 300 VISA for my marriage , 
DOL :- 05-oct-2012
(MEDICAL, PCC , ALL HAS BEEN SUBMITTED on time in Dec MOnth, FILE IS FOR FINAL DECISIONS. (AS PER AHC Operator) ,

We are in 8th months now , WHEN WE CAN EXPECT our VISA.

, seems u are bit experiencing good guess , can you pls. tell me what u think i will expect visa.

this waiting period is really hard when two person are connected ....


appreciate 4 ur advice on my visa.

Regards
malhotra


----------



## Praj1986

malhotra said:


> HI Zsubba
> 
> I AM MALHOTRA from NEW DELHI
> 
> I APPLIED FOR 300 VISA for my marriage ,
> DOL :- 05-oct-2012
> (MEDICAL, PCC , ALL HAS BEEN SUBMITTED on time in Dec MOnth, FILE IS FOR FINAL DECISIONS. (AS PER AHC Operator) ,
> 
> We are in 8th months now , WHEN WE CAN EXPECT our VISA.
> 
> , seems u are bit experiencing good guess , can you pls. tell me what u think i will expect visa.
> 
> this waiting period is really hard when two person are connected ....
> 
> 
> appreciate 4 ur advice on my visa.
> 
> Regards
> malhotra


 Hi malhotra , 
Plz stop posting the same post again and again and for your information it will take around 80 to 90 days after your application sent for final decision. When was your application sent for final decision?


----------



## malhotra

Hi Praj... 


I called ahc , they are not telling me me when my file has been forwarded for final decision . Operator always tell it will be calculated according to dol. 


Pls . Advice . 

Regard
Malhotra


----------



## Abz777

Hi guys

Thanks to everyone this forum is really helpful. I got visa in 5 months and 90 days theory is correct. Best of luck to everyone. How long grant letter will take?


----------



## tara.jatt

I called Australian Embassy in Washington DC, and asked this doubt. They told me that its Yes if you are related to spouse before your marriage. So The below explanations given by fellow members is correct, its NO for most of us. 

Yes only if marrying cousins/other relatives.



s00071609 said:


> In Hindus context, the answer is always no.





leonardverma said:


> ONLY YES IF U R MARRIED TO ONE OF UR COUSIN.


----------



## MsShaikh

malhotra said:


> HI
> 
> I AM MALHOTRA from NEW DELHI
> 
> I APPLIED FOR 300 VISA for my marriage ,
> DOL :- 05-oct-2012
> (MEDICAL, PCC , ALL HAS BEEN SUBMITTED on time in Dec MOnth, FILE IS FOR FINAL DECISIONS. (AS PER AHC Operator) ,
> 
> We are in 8th months now , WHEN WE CAN EXPECT our VISA.
> 
> , seems u are bit experiencing good guess , can you pls. tell me what u think i will expect visa.
> 
> this waiting period is really hard when two person are connected ....
> 
> 
> appreciate 4 ur advice on my visa.
> 
> Regards
> malhotra


Hi malhotra,

I agree the wait is difficult but all of us have been waiting and have to wait don't know exactly how AHC works...can just do a guess work..but yes if your case forwarded to Sco date is known from AHC operators somehow you can expect the visa in 70 to 80 days probably from that date. Also if you dol crosses 7months may be ur visa is very near..can expect it anytime...hope for the best.....!!!!

Regards,
MsShaikh


----------



## zsubbu

pardeep said:


> congrats


thank u.


----------



## zsubbu

Abz777 said:


> tfn site updated today. very very happy. how long will take to get confirmation.


congratulations on ur visa.


----------



## zsubbu

SMaha said:


> hey zsubbu
> congrats!!! really thrilled to know u got ur visa.. u applied on 5th oct 2012, i applied on 30th oct 2012...am hoping its a gradual progression!!! hope the month of may is the bearer of good news for many of us...
> Good luck and God speed for a happy life in OZ!!!


thank u SMaha, all the best for u.


----------



## zsubbu

MsShaikh said:


> Finally....finally...finally....TFN updated......oh ma god...I don't believe......its a dream come true...."Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN".......thanks for all it support...n all the best to all of u eagerly waiting to b with their partners.......


congratulations on ur visa.


----------



## zsubbu

dream_chaser said:


> Congratulations zsubbu!
> 
> Nice to hear about the good news. Im an october 2012 applicant too. SO hoping for the best. Happy journey!


thank u dreamchaser, all the best for u.


----------



## zsubbu

link for latest SS (with MsShaik and Abz777 in Blueee...........!!!!!!!!!)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&usp=sharing


----------



## parth.parmar

krishweta said:


> Yeah just hoping that they let us know by tomorrow at least. Else its gonna be weekend again and no mails
> Parth.parmar please keep me updated about your progress on TV.
> Thanks!


Hey krishweta sorry i didnt get back to u yesterday but i only received a tect from vfs saying its been forwarded to ahc i dont know if ahc started processing or not cuz as i provided them email i was expecting acknowledgement from them well i got this text yesterday at like 6/7pm.. how about u? do u kno when was ur tv started getting processed in ahc? how do we track the days? hope u get tv on mon or tues.. n keep me updated aswell cuz ill probs get my tv 1 or 2 days after ur grant..


----------



## parth.parmar

Abz777 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Thanks to everyone this forum is really helpful. I got visa in 5 months and 90 days theory is correct. Best of luck to everyone. How long grant letter will take?


congratulations abz777,
i applied my residency in australia online i had my visa granted on fri but didnt receive email until monday morning, if this happens in australia on an Online application then u mite hv ur grant email soon my friend got grant email a week after. so if u wanna obtain the proof of it maybe call up vfs or ahc n as for grant number? then put it in vevo status check? that might work i m not sure tho

CONGRATS AGAIN


----------



## parth.parmar

Many many congratulations 
happy reunion



msshaikh said:


> finally....finally...finally....tfn updated......oh ma god...i don't believe......its a dream come true...."your details indicate that you are eligible for a tfn but you have not yet arrived in australia. Please wait until you arrive in australia before applying for a tfn".......thanks for all it support...n all the best to all of u eagerly waiting to b with their partners.......


----------



## MsShaikh

zsubbu said:


> link for latest SS (with MsShaik and Abz777 in Blueee...........!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&usp=sharing


Thanks zsubbu,

Feels so nice to see the name in blue..:clap2::clap2:
..I wish all the best to all of u here..may u b granted the visa soon n b with ur partners asap...!!!lane:lane:
Regards,
MsShaikh


----------



## parth.parmar

Is Saturday a half day for ahc?


----------



## MsShaikh

Hi lonelyf90,

How about the progress of ur case??

Regards,
MsShaikh.


----------



## MsShaikh

Hey zsubbu,

Did u get ur grant letter.?please update once u get it.

Thanks,
MsShaikh


----------



## MsShaikh

parth.parmar said:


> Is Saturday a half day for ahc?


Hi parth.parmar,

Its a non working day. AHC doesn't work on weekends .. 

Regards,
MsShaikh


----------



## MsShaikh

parth.parmar said:


> Many many congratulations
> happy reunion


Thanks a lot parth.parmar....all the best to u...may u b granted ur visa soon as well.....

Regards,
MsShaikh.


----------



## MsShaikh

zsubbu said:


> congratulations on ur visa.


Thanks a lot zsubbu....!!!!


----------



## parth.parmar

MsShaikh said:


> Hi parth.parmar,
> 
> Its a non working day. AHC doesn't work on weekends ..
> 
> Regards,
> MsShaikh


thanks


----------



## malhotra

MsShaikh said:


> Hi malhotra,
> 
> I agree the wait is difficult but all of us have been waiting and have to wait don't know exactly how AHC works...can just do a guess work..but yes if your case forwarded to Sco date is known from AHC operators somehow you can expect the visa in 70 to 80 days probably from that date. Also if you dol crosses 7months may be ur visa is very near..can expect it anytime...hope for the best.....!!!!
> 
> Regards,
> MsShaikh



Hi Ms shaikh


thanks for ur message .


I am really hoping we will get visa in may or June. 
Ur message gives me so much positive hope for may month .

don't know what to write .

ahc operator denied to tell me details of sco. They simply told me ur file is In. Final decision . Hope to get visa in 8th month .

thanks once again for ur message ..

regard
malhotra


----------



## leonardverma

*thanks*



tara.jatt said:


> I called Australian Embassy in Washington DC, and asked this doubt. They told me that its Yes if you are related to spouse before your marriage. So The below explanations given by fellow members is correct, its NO for most of us.
> 
> 
> Yes only if marrying cousins/other relatives.


Appreciate for your effort


----------



## MsShaikh

malhotra said:


> Hi Ms shaikh
> 
> 
> thanks for ur message .
> 
> 
> I am really hoping we will get visa in may or June.
> Ur message gives me so much positive hope for may month .
> 
> don't know what to write .
> 
> ahc operator denied to tell me details of sco. They simply told me ur file is In. Final decision . Hope to get visa in 8th month .
> 
> thanks once again for ur message ..
> 
> regard
> malhotra


Hi malhotra,

No worries ..I can understand how stressful it is to keep waiting when u don't know how much u have to wait...but dont worry u will get the visa soon..don't loose hopes...all the best!!!
Regards,
MsShaikh


----------



## malhotra

MsShaikh said:


> Hi malhotra,
> 
> No worries ..I can understand how stressful it is to keep waiting when u don't know how much u have to wait...but dont worry u will get the visa soon..don't loose hopes...all the best!!!
> Regards,
> MsShaikh


Finger crosses sir


----------



## srvj

tara.jatt said:


> Guys, need help with one doubt in 47sp form.
> 
> Q56. Are you related to fiance or partner by blood, marriage or adoption?
> 
> I am a bit confused about what actually are they trying to ask. Married couple are related to each other by marriage, correct or am I missing something here?


Hi Tara,

I have noticed a few differences in 47sp form that i have applied and the latest one.

latest version is designed in 04/13.

Q56 was framed differently and bit more clearly in older version as 
"*Q76. If you are in De facto or fiance relationship, are you related to your partner or fiance by blood, marriage, adoption?* "

Even I am confused with question and said 'yes', let me correct my self, if you are not related to your partner before marriage, answer is NO. sorry for confusion.

thanks.


----------



## s00071609

leonardverma said:


> that true if u r not related according to the blood or adoption then No is the answer but people here say u should say yes if u r married.
> in simple word ONLY YES IF U R MARRIED TO ONE OF UR COUSIN.
> 
> Make Sense?
> 
> once more guys DO NOT RELY ON VFS AND IMMI (Specially Australian High Commission New Delhi). Just called VFS and Mr. Ankit first stated we need to fill form 1221 along with form 80, 47 sp and 40 sp but when i argue on the grounds that they have no info about form 1221 in their checklist, he turned around and said wait till ur co request for it.
> 
> just trying to help and tell me if i m wrong


In fact you need only to fill forms 40SP and 47SP to have a complete visa application. Form 80 and 1221 are not required. People prefer to fill form 80 upfront so as to avoid delays if asked by CO. Even if you do not fill both the forms, you may not be asked by CO but CO may ask you to fill both forms or only form 80. I think most third world applicants are asked to fill form 80, but its not a mandatory requirement until CO asks you to.


----------



## s00071609

nannu said:


> The previous questions (#55) also has option of de facto and engaged. In that case the answer to # 56 becomes NO.
> 
> Best to use your understanding


You haven't understood the question at all. For de facto and engaged the answer can be yes as well. If the defacto or engaged person is related to you in anyway. As everyone has been saying- if you marry your cousin or your cousin is your defacto or you both are engaged, then only the answer should be YES. They are not talking about the relationship that started due to you marrying your partner, rather they are asking if you are marrying or are in relationship with some one you are already related by blood or so. In aus, its illegal to marry close relative but may be allowed in other countries- say in muslim countries.

In your context it should be NO. Insisting on this isn't helping. Better fill out correction form and send it to immigration. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## balhary

Hi everybody,
Dol - 1 June 2012
Sco assigned - 6 march 2013 
How long ? Can anybody plz guess ?


----------



## srvj

balhary said:


> Hi everybody,
> Dol - 1 June 2012
> Sco assigned - 6 march 2013
> How long ? Can anybody plz guess ?



Hi 

You could get visa any time as it is long wait, was there any spl reason for late,

were you in contact with AHC.


----------



## malhotra

malhotra said:


> Hi Ms shaikh
> 
> 
> thanks for ur message .
> 
> 
> I am really hoping we will get visa in may or June.
> Ur message gives me so much positive hope for may month .
> 
> don't know what to write .
> 
> ahc operator denied to tell me details of sco. They simply told me ur file is In. Final decision . Hope to get visa in 8th month .
> 
> thanks once again for ur message ..
> 
> regard
> malhotra



Hi Msshaikh

first congratulations for ur visa..I am happy u got visa.

sir I called ahc operator , they have told me that ur file has been forwarded for final decision . They didn't told me any thing related to sco.

Can u pls. Tell is. " file forwarded to final decision" or "sco allocations"--- is both are same think..

and when I ask for when I expect my visa then operator says. Standard time is 12 month form doc..as u know I had applied for 300 PMV ON 5th Oct. We am currently in 8th month ....hoping to expect visa in may.

Or should I chase my case officer ... I know they will not reply back... 

I am thanks for ur earlier reply...

Regards
Malhotra
New Delhi


----------



## malhotra

malhotra said:


> Hi Praj...
> 
> 
> I called ahc , they are not telling me me when my file has been forwarded for final decision . Operator always tell it will be calculated according to dol.
> 
> 
> Pls . Advice .
> 
> Regard
> Malhotra



hi praj


Is sco allocation or file forwarded for final decision (for pmv 300 visa .) 
Dol 5 oct. (Medical pcc and other doc submitted in Dec )

is both are same thing ...?
Praj will wait for ur reply.


malhotra


----------



## kumarvi

*475 Secondary Applicant Visa*



malhotra said:


> hi praj
> 
> 
> Is sco allocation or file forwarded for final decision (for pmv 300 visa .)
> Dol 5 oct. (Medical pcc and other doc submitted in Dec )
> 
> is both are same thing ...?
> Praj will wait for ur reply.
> 
> 
> malhotra


Hello friend,

My 475 Partner Visa Application Details:

DOL and PCC - 05/03/2012
CO Assigned - 08/04/2012
Medicals - 27/04/2012
Not yet got my visa.
Waiting Waiting Waiting..


----------



## krishweta

Hi,
I just saw the timesheet and saw that user 'sroky' got the visa on 29/04/2013. Was this updated recently or before?
Can I know if that person has got the grant letter yet?
Thanks


----------



## MsShaikh

malhotra said:


> Hi Msshaikh
> 
> first congratulations for ur visa..I am happy u got visa.
> 
> sir I called ahc operator , they have told me that ur file has been forwarded for final decision . They didn't told me any thing related to sco.
> 
> Can u pls. Tell is. " file forwarded to final decision" or "sco allocations"--- is both are same think..
> 
> and when I ask for when I expect my visa then operator says. Standard time is 12 month form doc..as u know I had applied for 300 PMV ON 5th Oct. We am currently in 8th month ....hoping to expect visa in may.
> 
> Or should I chase my case officer ... I know they will not reply back...
> 
> I am thanks for ur earlier reply...
> 
> Regards
> Malhotra
> New Delhi


Hi malhotra,

Thanks for wishes...I m waiting to get ma grant letter to b with ma hubby now..regarding ur ques whether a Sco allocation and file forwarded for final decision is one and same.I think its not so..as once I got the mail from ma co that file is forwarded to final decision post that after a month I called up AHC and asked the same question where I got a reply saying it doesn't mean sco is allocated..its pending and when file reaches front of the queue of all files forwarded for final decision then Sco will pick ur file...this means Sco allocated..2 weeks before tfn update I called AHC then is when the operator said Sco has been allocated.but this surrent trend shows once file forwarded for final decision it means within 90 days people are getting he visa...it may b less than 90days as well..just b positive..and all the best...

Hope that helps..


Regards,
MsShaikh.


----------



## malhotra

MsShaikh said:


> Hi malhotra,
> 
> Thanks for wishes...I m waiting to get ma grant letter to b with ma hubby now..regarding ur ques whether a Sco allocation and file forwarded for final decision is one and same.I think its not so..as once I got the mail from ma co that file is forwarded to final decision post that after a month I called up AHC and asked the same question where I got a reply saying it doesn't mean sco is allocated..its pending and when file reaches front of the queue of all files forwarded for final decision then Sco will pick ur file...this means Sco allocated..2 weeks before tfn update I called AHC then is when the operator said Sco has been allocated.but this surrent trend shows once file forwarded for final decision it means within 90 days people are getting he visa...it may b less than 90days as well..just b positive..and all the best...
> 
> Hope that helps..
> 
> 
> Regards,
> MsShaikh.




Hi MsShaikh


thanks so much for ur message swift reply. It give me so much hope. Finger crosses. Hope to get my visa in this 8 th month. 

regards
malhotra


----------



## srocky

krishweta said:


> Hi,
> I just saw the timesheet and saw that user 'sroky' got the visa on 29/04/2013. Was this updated recently or before?
> Can I know if that person has got the grant letter yet?
> Thanks


hi krishweta
i got my grant letter on 3rd may.......


----------



## krishweta

Congratulations srocky. Happy for you


----------



## krishweta

srocky said:


> hi krishweta
> i got my grant letter on 3rd may.......


Congratulations 
Were you notified when SCO was allotted or straight away you got email of visa grant?


----------



## farkot

Hi Abhishek & Shruthi, you guys lodged 07/03/2013 and 15/03/2013 wondering if case officer assigned. Can you please update? 

I have lodged on 18/3/2012 and can see that s00071609 and SRVJ also lodged on 18th along with me.


----------



## srvj

HI,

I have noticed a change in TV visa since march, 2013

Anyone who applied TV recently..

please tell me what additional support docs we need to submit. 

Thank you.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi.. I would like to know how do you check the TFN.. Wether the visa has been granted or not.. is there any link to it?


----------



## srvj

farkot said:


> Hi Abhishek & Shruthi, you guys lodged 07/03/2013 and 15/03/2013 wondering if case officer assigned. Can you please update?
> 
> I have lodged on 18/3/2012 and can see that s00071609 and SRVJ also lodged on 18th along with me.


Hi Farkot,

we are on the same page,

past 3 months, almost everyone in ss got co in 60 days.

we have a user called Hello , dol 6/3 from hyd got co on 24/4,

we can expect co in next ten days.


----------



## srvj

Spousevisa said:


> Hi.. I would like to know how do you check the TFN.. Wether the visa has been granted or not.. is there any link to it?


Hi,

If you need instructions on how to check TFN. there is a file in thread attachments.

go to forum home page,

look for sublclass 309/100..... thread,

next to to title you can see attachment symbol (paper clip symbol) ,

click on that , a new window opens up with all attached files.

file name is "Steps to check ATO"


----------



## farkot

Hi Srvj,

Hope for the better. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi SRVJ,

I just updated my details in the SS.. But the name of my CO mentioned in SS in incorrect.. My CO is code 14




srvj said:


> HI,
> 
> I have noticed a change in TV visa since march, 2013
> 
> Anyone who applied TV recently..
> 
> please tell me what additional support docs we need to submit.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Spousevisa

Thanks



srvj said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you need instructions on how to check TFN. there is a file in thread attachments.
> 
> go to forum home page,
> 
> look for sublclass 309/100..... thread,
> 
> next to to title you can see attachment symbol (paper clip symbol) ,
> 
> click on that , a new window opens up with all attached files.
> 
> file name is "Steps to check ATO"


----------



## Spousevisa

I am unable to find that attachment... 



Spousevisa said:


> Thanks


----------



## srvj

Hi Robin,


Congratulayions!!!!!

You got your visa in 5 months.

It shows that if we submit all the required docs at the time of lodging, more chances of getting visa in 5 months.


----------



## srvj

Spousevisa said:


> I am unable to find that attachment...


Hi,


Do you know when did your file has been forwarded for final decision?

Go to following link and check the file "steps to check ATO"

Attachments - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi.. how do you check the TFN?



Abz777 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Thanks to everyone this forum is really helpful. I got visa in 5 months and 90 days theory is correct. Best of luck to everyone. How long grant letter will take?


----------



## srvj

Spousevisa said:


> Hi.. how do you check the TFN?


Hi,

check previous post,

file shows that your dol is 23/1/13, not yet placed in queue for decision..

so it might take another 2 - 3 months to get visa for you

good luck


----------



## Spousevisa

Yeah I know.. but its not for me.. someone else wants to check their TFN as they have already completed their 8 months..



srvj said:


> Hi,
> 
> check previous post,
> 
> file shows that your dol is 23/1/13, not yet placed in queue for decision..
> 
> so it might take another 2 - 3 months to get visa for you
> 
> good luck


----------



## anika03

what is the phone number for ahc????


----------



## farkot

India - Contacts


----------



## Praj1986

malhotra said:


> hi praj
> 
> 
> Is sco allocation or file forwarded for final decision (for pmv 300 visa .)
> Dol 5 oct. (Medical pcc and other doc submitted in Dec )
> 
> is both are same thing ...?
> Praj will wait for ur reply.
> 
> 
> malhotra


I think bothe are same things. Different operators use different sentences.


----------



## abhisek

farkot said:


> Hi Abhishek & Shruthi, you guys lodged 07/03/2013 and 15/03/2013 wondering if case officer assigned. Can you please update?
> 
> I have lodged on 18/3/2012 and can see that s00071609 and SRVJ also lodged on 18th along with me.


Hi farkot n guys...sorry for not updating.... CO assigned on 27th April and further documents n medicals requested...


----------



## balhary

srvj said:


> Hi
> 
> You could get visa any time as it is long wait, was there any spl reason for late,
> 
> were you in contact with AHC.


Hi,
I think I been to Australia before on student visa that can be a reason for late, otherwise everything is ok, my Co took so long and when I called Ahc they said it depends on Sco when he grants my visa.
Thanks


----------



## farkot

Thanks for the update Abhishek. Now I shall be waiting for update from Shuriti.


----------



## krishweta

srvj said:


> HI,
> 
> I have noticed a change in TV visa since march, 2013
> 
> Anyone who applied TV recently..
> 
> please tell me what additional support docs we need to submit.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi srvj,

I applied recently. There is no change for teh checklist of docs. The only change is subclass 676 is no more and all tourists visa fall under subclass 600. You have visitor and sponsored visitor under that. 
For checklist:
http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/visitor/_pdf/600-document-checklist.pdf


----------



## balhary

Hi kumarvi,
Ur Dol is 3 march 2012, y u hvn't got ur visa yet, what's delay ?


----------



## srvj

krishweta said:


> Hi srvj,
> 
> I applied recently. There is no change for teh checklist of docs. The only change is subclass 676 is no more and all tourists visa fall under subclass 600. You have visitor and sponsored visitor under that.
> For checklist:
> http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/visitor/_pdf/600-document-checklist.pdf


Thank you Krishweta.


----------



## krishweta

Every monday starts with a new hope of getting the visa. Check emails 100 times a day and the hope continues on tue,wed..and then fainting hope until friday. Weekend again is a torture with no emails. Yet another week..same routine..birth of a new monday, new week, new hope. This is how life is going on for a few weeks. 
Just hoping that all of us get our visas soon. Good luck everyone


----------



## balhary

Hi there,
Can anybody send the spreadsheet link plz


----------



## waitingAusVisa

balhary said:


> Hi there,
> Can anybody send the spreadsheet link plz


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd Xc&gid=9


----------



## srvj

balhary said:


> Hi there,
> Can anybody send the spreadsheet link plz


Hi SS link:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd Xc&gid=9


----------



## dilemma1

hi everyone,
I m new in this forum. I m an oct applicant and my co was assigned in jan. I submitted pcc and done medical in jan but sco hasn't been assigned yet in my case. When i asked about this I was told that my medical hasn't been cleared from sydney yet due to high number off applicant. Does anyone of you know that what affects the medical clearance coz it is surely not the date of medical checkup coz sco for those who have send their medicals after me has already been assigned.
Can anyone help me out?


----------



## srvj

dilemma1 said:


> hi everyone,
> I m new in this forum. I m an oct applicant and my co was assigned in jan. I submitted pcc and done medical in jan but sco hasn't been assigned yet in my case. When i asked about this I was told that my medical hasn't been cleared from sydney yet due to high number off applicant. Does anyone of you know that what affects the medical clearance coz it is surely not the date of medical checkup coz sco for those who have send their medicals after me has already been assigned.
> Can anyone help me out?


Hi,

i knew that there are some delays in clearance but, in your case its been long time.

when was last time you contacted AHC. sometimes they dont intimate when file forwarded to sco. confirm again with AHC.

check this for processing times.
Global delays in the processing of medical clearances for all Australian visas - Australian High Commission


----------



## dilemma1

dream_chaser said:


> Hi Shashi,
> 
> When I had called up the AHC office in Delhi earlier this month, I was given the same reply. The operator had told that medical processing might take one month more for completion. My case is similar to yours. I had sent my medicals in January. I had been waiting since then.
> 
> When I inquired if the visa would be granted according to the 7 month average period as mentioned, the operator mentioned that she could not give me any confirmation regarding the same.


hi dream_chaser and Sashi
is there any good news about your medical clearance. I also send my medicals in jan and still waiting for clearance.


----------



## dilemma1

thanku srvj for your quick response. I contacted AHC on 29th of april and got the same reply from operator. yes its been long time ie why i m worried.


----------



## waitingAusVisa

dilemma1 said:


> hi dream_chaser and Sashi
> is there any good news about your medical clearance. I also send my medicals in jan and still waiting for clearance.


Hi,

Is it that everyone has received email once there medical has cleared??

Thanks


----------



## missushona

waitingAusVisa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it that everyone has received email once there medical has cleared??
> 
> Thanks


No I dont receive an email nor they acknowledged that the medical documents have been received at their end...

Strange ayeeeeeeeee


----------



## Abz777

Hi MsShaik

Did u received grant letter yet? How long it will take.


----------



## dilemma1

waitingAusVisa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it that everyone has received email once there medical has cleared??
> 
> Thanks


hi, 
i dont know exactly as my medical hasn't been cleared.But when i called AHC, the operator told me that after medical clearance my file will be forwaded to sco. So i thought that assignment of sco is the indicator of medical clearance as well. i might be wrong. 
according to SS you are september applicant and sco hasn't been assigned in your case as well. do you know anything about your medical clearance and assignment of sco..correct me if i m wrong.. any suggestion is highly appreciated.


----------



## MsShaikh

Abz777 said:


> Hi MsShaik
> 
> Did u received grant letter yet? How long it will take.


Hi Abz777,

No grant letter as of yet...may b we can expect it anytime this week!!hope for the best....!!!:fingerscrossed:

I will keep u posted once I get ma grant letter.Please let me know if u get it..

Regards,
MsShaikh.


----------



## MsShaikh

dilemma1 said:


> hi,
> i dont know exactly as my medical hasn't been cleared.But when i called AHC, the operator told me that after medical clearance my file will be forwaded to sco. So i thought that assignment of sco is the indicator of medical clearance as well. i might be wrong.
> according to SS you are september applicant and sco hasn't been assigned in your case as well. do you know anything about your medical clearance and assignment of sco..correct me if i m wrong.. any suggestion is highly appreciated.


Hi dilemma1,

As per my understanding the Sco will b assigned once medicals are cleared..not sure though..all the best for ur visa grant!!

Regards,
MsShaikh.


----------



## waitingAusVisa

MsShaikh said:


> Hi Abz777,
> 
> No grant letter as of yet...may b we can expect it anytime this week!!hope for the best....!!!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> I will keep u posted once I get ma grant letter.Please let me know if u get it..
> 
> Regards,
> MsShaikh.


Hello MSShaik,

have you received email once there medical has cleared??..
asking you this question bcz your grant for visa has approved. so if you could answer would be helpful to us..

Hope you receive your grant letter soon !!

Thanks..


----------



## MsShaikh

waitingAusVisa said:


> Hello MSShaik,
> 
> have you received email once there medical has cleared??..
> asking you this question bcz your grant for visa has approved. so if you could answer would be helpful to us..
> 
> Hope you receive your grant letter soon !!
> 
> Thanks..


Hi waitingausvisa,

I submitted my medicals on 5 Feb 2013 electronically through one of the panel of doctors mentioned on immi website..post that on 13 Feb 2013 I received a mail from co that the case has been forwarded for final decision.No specific mail of medical clearance...so said that since medical us cleared then only it will be sent for final decision.

Hope this helps..all the best with ur visa grant.its a long wait for u..

Regards,
MsShaikh


----------



## waitingAusVisa

MsShaikh said:


> Hi waitingausvisa,
> 
> I submitted my medicals on 5 Feb 2013 electronically through one of the panel of doctors mentioned on immi website..post that on 13 Feb 2013 I received a mail from co that the case has been forwarded for final decision.No specific mail of medical clearance...so said that since medical us cleared then only it will be sent for final decision.
> 
> Hope this helps..all the best with ur visa grant.its a long wait for u..
> 
> Regards,
> MsShaikh


Thanks alot MsShaikh..
Its helpful...

Happy Reunion


----------



## RVisa190

Hi my friend's spouse has applied for her offshore spouse visa. I have read on another forum that if she is in Australia on a Tourist visa and that if they are going to grant her the visa.

They will email her to head off-shore so that they can grant the visa.

As a spouse visa if lodged offshore can only be granted if one is outside of australia.

Has anyone here experienced this?


----------



## srvj

RVisa190 said:


> Hi my friend's spouse has applied for her offshore spouse visa. I have read on another forum that if she is in Australia on a Tourist visa and that if they are going to grant her the visa.
> 
> They will email her to head off-shore so that they can grant the visa.
> 
> As a spouse visa if lodged offshore can only be granted if one is outside of australia.
> 
> Has anyone here experienced this?


hi,

Yes, offshore applicants must be outside of Australia to get their visa granted.

it could take couple of weeks to get visa, after she leave Australia


----------



## s00071609

Called AHC and asked whats going on with my TV application. The operator said it takes about 15 days for the decision. She said applicant will be asked to depart Australia once CO finalizes his assessment which it being queued for final decision. Its ridiculous. Also, they talk like parrot and can't answer anything other than repeating the same thing no matter what you ask. I don't think these operators actually have any knowledge about visas. C said it takes about 7-12 months for partner visa and c indicated that no matter what you do visa grant will follow this 7-12 months timeframe. This implies even if your application is queued for final decision in 3 months, you have to wait for 4 months more.
As far as I believe- they maintain your data electronically and once you are nearing the time standard, your case will be decided regardless of how quickly you submit your additional docs. When we talk about queue- it is most probably in date order, and they look at applications within a date range at one time. So one app may take longer than the other.


----------



## s00071609

srvj said:


> hi,
> 
> Yes, offshore applicants must be outside of Australia to get their visa granted.
> 
> it could take couple of weeks to get visa, after she leave Australia


It takes couple of months for the visa to be granted after you are asked to leave Aus. If the operator is right- c said after CO assessment you will be asked to go overseas and there is no time frame as to how long SCO may take. You can refer to SS and see how long SCO has taken to decide visa. It makes no sense but thats what operator told me when i asked her abt it.


----------



## melb220813

Hi,

There is an advisory on AHC website for delay in medical clearance globally. Having said that there is no way we can get in touch with GH in Sydney or the immigration department in Aus will help or answer any query regarding our case lodged in India.We gotto wait it out.

The only way is to follow up regularly with the case officer asking them about the progress or anyway they can send a reminder to the concerned department. The operators at AHC can't help or tell much nor can calling the Case officer or emailing will affect the progress of the case. They have to and will respond to our query.

Also, I have noticed people with same SCO assigned date have received their grants together.

Good Luck!


----------



## Abz777

Zussbu did u get grant letter? How long it will take?


----------



## dream_chaser

dilemma1 said:


> hi dream_chaser and Sashi
> is there any good news about your medical clearance. I also send my medicals in jan and still waiting for clearance.


Hi,

I sent several mails to my CO but have not yet received any reply from her. I sent a mail to [email protected] and i got an automated reply in mail. No other updates!


----------



## s00071609

melb220813 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is an advisory on AHC website for delay in medical clearance globally. Having said that there is no way we can get in touch with GH in Sydney or the immigration department in Aus will help or answer any query regarding our case lodged in India.We gotto wait it out.
> 
> The only way is to follow up regularly with the case officer asking them about the progress or anyway they can send a reminder to the concerned department. The operators at AHC can't help or tell much nor can calling the Case officer or emailing will affect the progress of the case. They have to and will respond to our query.
> 
> Also, I have noticed people with same SCO assigned date have received their grants together.
> 
> Good Luck!


There is nothing we can do abt medical delay. But they will probably adjust time to grant visa within the time frame coz everyone's medicals is delayed these days.

If you do medical in Aus, it will be cleared quickly I think coz it will be assessed by Medibank.


----------



## s00071609

Dev_asm said:


> Hi Guys. My wife got a call from CO (Ujwal singh) today. Says all the documents are fine and has forwarded the file to the SCO for further processing.
> 
> Admin, could u plz update the spreadsheet plz.


Was your wife in Australia at the time your file was sent to SCO for final decision or she was asked to depart australia??


----------



## parth.parmar

yes svrj ive noticed that aswell



srvj said:


> Hi Robin,
> 
> 
> Congratulayions!!!!!
> 
> You got your visa in 5 months.
> 
> It shows that if we submit all the required docs at the time of lodging, more chances of getting visa in 5 months.


----------



## parth.parmar

guys keep checking your junk folder, sometimes it goes into junk or bulk



MsShaikh said:


> Hi Abz777,
> 
> No grant letter as of yet...may b we can expect it anytime this week!!hope for the best....!!!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> I will keep u posted once I get ma grant letter.Please let me know if u get it..
> 
> Regards,
> MsShaikh.


----------



## zsubbu

Hi Abz777 ans MsShaik, I got my grant letter today. may be you expect it in coming 2-3 days or by end of this week. I will update my case details in SS so that it will be usefull to the forum members.


----------



## zsubbu

Link for updated Spread Sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&usp=sharing


----------



## dilemma1

dream_chaser said:


> Hi,
> 
> I sent several mails to my CO but have not yet received any reply from her. I sent a mail to [email protected] and i got an automated reply in mail. No other updates!


thanku for the reply... i also mailed them several time but got the same reply every time.. very frustrating.. lets hope it will be cleared very soon..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## balhary

Congrats


----------



## nkdangar

Hi Pardeep,

What add docs were you asked for by your co ?

Thx


----------



## rashi25

Hey Folks,

Read Thread after a gap. Good to know my fellow friends got their grants 

Heartiest Congrats to MsShaikh, Zsubbu, Abz777

Many new members have joined this forum...

Welcome to you all & i pray rest of you get your grants sooooon  

For any assistance, please ask 

Thankyou all 

Its such a wonderful forum wherein even i at times was frustrated of my visa wait..

Can understand d dilemma of you suffering from

Have patience & m sure days will pass & u guys will get ur visa..

All d Best 

Cheers !!


----------



## rashi25

Wanna share few lines with you all being written by me during those waiting days 

Visa visa where are you....

Deeply inside waiting for you....

Give me a clue...

You are in which que...

Other applicants are getting visa...

Why my file is due..

When will i flew...


----------



## farkot

*Is medical examination required for Tourist Visa*

I am planning to apply for tv while waiting for spouse visa. If I do that would they ask for medicals?


----------



## farkot

I mean to ask if medical checkup is required for TV. I know if case officer is assigned he will ask for medicals for spouse visa. If medicals is required for TV then are two medical checkups are required?


----------



## aus309

s00071609 said:


> It takes couple of months for the visa to be granted after you are asked to leave Aus. If the operator is right- c said after CO assessment you will be asked to go overseas and there is no time frame as to how long SCO may take. You can refer to SS and see how long SCO has taken to decide visa. It makes no sense but thats what operator told me when i asked her abt it.


Hi,

Yes correct. My wife had to travel back from aus for it to be queued for final decision. Now she is coming back again on the tourist visa after the file is queued for final decision. Looks like it will take at least 2-3 months after queuing...so we decided she will come back on TV.

Thanks,


----------



## srvj

farkot said:


> I mean to ask if medical checkup is required for TV. I know if case officer is assigned he will ask for medicals for spouse visa. If medicals is required for TV then are two medical checkups are required?


Hi Farkot,

u dont need two medicals as medicals is valid for 12 months.

if they dont ask medicals for TV, you can go for medicals later in Australia while you are on TV, when it required.


----------



## ZKS

Hi i m on tourist visa of 3 months my CO mailed me that she has checked my documents n seems like m eligible for grant of visa so she has asked me to go offshore, this is already the 7 month going on since the time i have applied for my PR in Oct 2012.But the problem is my medicals have expired on 5th may as i had previously applied for PR which request has got rejected earlier in 2012...m leaving for India on 15th so once i go back i guess my co will mail me to get medicals done....how much time does it takes once v do the medicals...?


----------



## waitingAusVisa

ZKS said:


> Hi i m on tourist visa of 3 months my CO mailed me that she has checked my documents n seems like m eligible for grant of visa so she has asked me to go offshore, this is already the 7 month going on since the time i have applied for my PR in Oct 2012.But the problem is my medicals have expired on 5th may as i had previously applied for PR which request has got rejected earlier in 2012...m leaving for India on 15th so once i go back i guess my co will mail me to get medicals done....how much time does it takes once v do the medicals...?



Hello ZKS,

Can you plz share if possible why your PR was rejected in 2012.

Thanks !


----------



## ZKS

waitingAusVisa said:


> Hello ZKS,
> 
> Can you plz share if possible why your PR was rejected in 2012.
> 
> Thanks !


Because my husband was not residing in Aus at that time...


----------



## waitingAusVisa

ZKS said:


> Because my husband was not residing in Aus at that time...


Okayy ! Thanks !


----------



## balhary

Hi,
My Pcc is expiring soon, dol - 1 june 2012,
my file is with SCO since 6 march 2013. Should I keep another one ready or it's ok ?


----------



## dream_chaser

dilemma1 said:


> thanku for the reply... i also mailed them several time but got the same reply every time.. very frustrating.. lets hope it will be cleared very soon..:fingerscrossed:


I think thats what we can do at this stage!


----------



## rashi25

balhary said:


> Hi,
> My Pcc is expiring soon, dol - 1 june 2012,
> my file is with SCO since 6 march 2013. Should I keep another one ready or it's ok ?


No PCC is required again unless the CO ask for bz at the time of applying the case PCC was valid.

So not to worry...

Why your case is taking so long.

I being July 2012 applicant got my grant after 8 months i.e. on 5th April.

Ask your CO as what's that its delaying?


----------



## UK19

s00071609 said:


> It takes couple of months for the visa to be granted after you are asked to leave Aus. If the operator is right- c said after CO assessment you will be asked to go overseas and there is no time frame as to how long SCO may take. You can refer to SS and see how long SCO has taken to decide visa. It makes no sense but thats what operator told me when i asked her abt it.


my wife is coming to aus on a tourist visa after the file has gone to the SCO. So I wonder if that makes any difference in the time frame for the spouse visa to be granted once they ask her to go offshore??

I was originally thinking of going to somewhere like NZ but now since they say they cant give a time frame how long can we spend in NZ not knowing when it might be granted. Might just have to go back to India


----------



## srvj

UK19 said:


> my wife is coming to aus on a tourist visa after the file has gone to the SCO. So I wonder if that makes any difference in the time frame for the spouse visa to be granted once they ask her to go offshore??
> 
> I was originally thinking of going to somewhere like NZ but now since they say they cant give a time frame how long can we spend in NZ not knowing when it might be granted. Might just have to go back to India


Hi,

if they asked to go offshore, its better to be offshore. you may get your visa soon.
becoz, your file placed in queue 27/2/13. its been 70 days so there are more chances of getting visa,

if you look at MSShaik, Robin, ABZ777 and sorky who got visas recently, their files has been frwd in the second week of feb. and they got visa around 5 months.

you are up in the queue. seek advice from your CO.

well.. its my analysis, I could be wrong, hope its helpful.


----------



## harin22

Hi Moderator,

Can you please update the following in spreadsheet.
1) I lodged my file on 24/01/2013, which is wrong in spreadsheet. And I lodged it at Ahmedabad.
2) My case officer is no.7(MS).

A doubt I need to ask, if any one can help would be grateful.

How do you get to know whether your file has been forwarded for final decision or not. Is it the case officer who communicates to you or do you need to call AHC to get updates about your file.

Its going to be almost two month after submitting my Medicals and PCC, which my case officer asked for in the first communication. I haven't heard back anything since then from AHC, not even the acknowledgement or any further communication from my Case officer or AHC.

Any advise or help is much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## srvj

harin22 said:


> Hi Moderator,
> 
> Can you please update the following in spreadsheet.
> 1) I lodged my file on 24/01/2013, which is wrong in spreadsheet. And I lodged it at Ahmedabad.
> 2) My case officer is no.7(MS).
> 
> A doubt I need to ask, if any one can help would be grateful.
> 
> How do you get to know whether your file has been forwarded for final decision or not. Is it the case officer who communicates to you or do you need to call AHC to get updates about your file.
> 
> Its going to be almost two month after submitting my Medicals and PCC, which my case officer asked for in the first communication. I haven't heard back anything since then from AHC, not even the acknowledgement or any further communication from my Case officer or AHC.
> 
> Any advise or help is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Harin22,

your details updated,

there is no guarantee that all co's will intimate applicants about file placing in queue for decision. You can ring AHC to find out exact date or status.


----------



## s00071609

From the timeline, it looks to me that those who went to Australia on TV haven't got their visa while other applicant on nearby dates have got the grants. Is it something you guys feel or those who went on TV never updated their details because they were already together. 

Any idea whats happening


----------



## srvj

hi,

nest in the queue for visa...my guess are..

Lonelyf90, Sep, S_Hi, Piyu, Soumy Philip, Vinsan, 

All the Best..


----------



## mohit101

*Hi*

Hi Guys,

I applied my wife’s visa on 9th Nov 2012. CO was assigned in Jan 2013. Medical was conducted and submitted on 21st Jan 2013 and since then I am checking my emails everyday for my application to be in final queue. It’s been almost 3months and 2 weeks waiting for the medical clearance to reach CO(CO says he is waiting for the medical clearance from sydney(backlog). Don’t know how does this procedure works? My friends who applied before me have already got the visa. I am happy for them but wondering how much more time it’s gonna take for mine. Its been 6 months now? Is this usual for you guys too? waiting so long? what are the next steps?

This is great forum to share our feelings. Thanks


----------



## MsShaikh

Hi all,

Got the grant letter!!please update the ss....Sco name H S Sodhi
...hope all of u get ur visa soon n be with ur partners asap.....!!

Best wishes...!!

Regards,
MsShaikh


----------



## s00071609

Hi Guys Just received an email from AHC. A CO has been allocated today 07/05/2013, DOL was 18/03 (less than 2 months).
Documents Requested:
Medicals
PCC
Photographs of Marriage Central Ceremony.
CO: Monika Bidani

Please update the SS with these detail, I am not sure who has access.


----------



## dilemma1

mohit101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied my wife’s visa on 9th Nov 2012. CO was assigned in Jan 2013. Medical was conducted and submitted on 21st Jan 2013 and since then I am checking my emails everyday for my application to be in final queue. It’s been almost 3months and 2 weeks waiting for the medical clearance to reach CO(CO says he is waiting for the medical clearance from sydney(backlog). Don’t know how does this procedure works? My friends who applied before me have already got the visa. I am happy for them but wondering how much more time it’s gonna take for mine. Its been 6 months now? Is this usual for you guys too? waiting so long? what are the next steps?
> 
> This is great forum to share our feelings. Thanks


we both are in same condition. I m an October applicant and I did my medical on jan 11. Since then I m also waiting for the clearance and tired of getting the same reply from co and operator again and again. don't know what to do. we can just wait and pray. I m also seeking for advice from experts.


----------



## Abz777

MsShaikh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got the grant letter!!please update the ss....Sco name H S Sodhi
> ...hope all of u get ur visa soon n be with ur partners asap.....!!
> 
> Best wishes...!!
> 
> Regards,
> MsShaikh


Congrats I got my grant letter as well Sco name is H S Sodhi. 
Wish u all guys best of luck


----------



## rachamallu

*Update details in Spreadsheet*



srvj said:


> hi,
> 
> nest in the queue for visa...my guess are..
> 
> Lonelyf90, Sep, S_Hi, Piyu, Soumy Philip, Vinsan,
> 
> All the Best..



Hi, 

Please could you update my details in the Spreadsheet

DOL - Oct 3, 2012
CO assigned - Dec 18, 2012
SCO allocated - March 28, 2013

Thanks,
Shilpa R.


----------



## farkot

Now its srvj and my turn for the case officer to be assignee. Cant wait for it.


----------



## dilemma1

Please update my details in the SS

DOL - Oct 19, 2012
CO assigned - Jan 9,2013
Medical and PCC- Jan 11, 2013

Thanku


----------



## s00071609

mohit101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied my wife’s visa on 9th Nov 2012. CO was assigned in Jan 2013. Medical was conducted and submitted on 21st Jan 2013 and since then I am checking my emails everyday for my application to be in final queue. It’s been almost 3months and 2 weeks waiting for the medical clearance to reach CO(CO says he is waiting for the medical clearance from sydney(backlog). Don’t know how does this procedure works? My friends who applied before me have already got the visa. I am happy for them but wondering how much more time it’s gonna take for mine. Its been 6 months now? Is this usual for you guys too? waiting so long? what are the next steps?
> 
> This is great forum to share our feelings. Thanks


Immigration website states, if you went to ehealth clinic, your results are assessed electronically within minutes or within 48 hours. 

I think if anything is there on the result that may require a manual processing, it takes weeks. May be its wrong but immi website says within minutes so I think assessment is electronic. Some people in medicals have inactive TB or TB exposure, I believe this type of case require manual assessment.

I know this because I did my visa medical in regional Medical Centre where I could see the report and I asked him what it meant on radiological report by " inactive TB". He said, its nothing bad because when people are exposed to TB virus, antibody is produced to fight the virus which leaves a kind of spot on the chest. Its not TB but. The doctor also said that my medical was all clear according to him but he said immi may ask for further tests. I was asked nothing and visa granted without any problem. This is my assumption abt some people having their medical cleared within a couple of days and some waiting for months. Wait does not mean medical has problem but it might mean a close examination may be required.


----------



## krishweta

Congratulations Abz777 and Ms.Shaikh. Very happy for both of you 
If you would not mind can you please tell me who your Co's were? Both your SCO is H.S.Sodhi. So it looks like he is processing it faster. I was wondering if your CO's are also the same. 
This is jus to check if all cases from a particular CO go to the same SCO. 

I am jus too confused as to how the queue is being processed. My CO told me its acc to DOL but does not look like it.


----------



## MsShaikh

krishweta said:


> Congratulations Abz777 and Ms.Shaikh. Very happy for both of you
> If you would not mind can you please tell me who your Co's were? Both your SCO is H.S.Sodhi. So it looks like he is processing it faster. I was wondering if your CO's are also the same.
> This is jus to check if all cases from a particular CO go to the same SCO.
> 
> I am jus too confused as to how the queue is being processed. My CO told me its acc to DOL but does not look like it.


Hi krishweta,

My co code is 04.its mentioned in the ss.hope u get ur visa soon..all the best!!!

Regards,
MsShaikh.


----------



## preet1209

*Time Process*

hi all
i m new to this forum and wnt to knw abt the time process of 309 visa
DOL 14th Dec 2012
Received by AHC 17th Dec 2012
CO Assigned 12th Feb 2013
Add Doc Sent 25th Feb 2013
Interview and File Forward for Final decision on 27th Feb 2013

now can anyone tell me how much time it will take for the final decision .............


----------



## Abz777

krishweta said:


> Congratulations Abz777 and Ms.Shaikh. Very happy for both of you
> If you would not mind can you please tell me who your Co's were? Both your SCO is H.S.Sodhi. So it looks like he is processing it faster. I was wondering if your CO's are also the same.
> This is jus to check if all cases from a particular CO go to the same SCO.
> 
> I am jus too confused as to how the queue is being processed. My CO told me its acc to DOL but does not look like it.


Hi
My co code is 9. Hope u get visa soon best of luck.


----------



## rr123

Hi Guys.. 

I have been a little follower of this forum recently... 

TFN updated yesterday... 
DOL -22-11-2012
CO: 14-2-2013 and Requested medicals
SCO:21-2-2013.
TFN updated: 07-05-2013

Waiting for the grant letter.

I know its quite frustrating to wait as I have gone through that phase for a while... Hope you all get the visa soon as well.. Pls update my details in the spreadsheet.. Thanks once again....

-rr123


----------



## srvj

farkot said:


> Now its srvj and my turn for the case officer to be assignee. Cant wait for it.


Hi Farkot,

I have got reply from CO ysterday, also s00071609 also got co allocated.

check your email.
good luck


----------



## srvj

preet1209 said:


> hi all
> i m new to this forum and wnt to knw abt the time process of 309 visa
> DOL 14th Dec 2012
> Received by AHC 17th Dec 2012
> CO Assigned 12th Feb 2013
> Add Doc Sent 25th Feb 2013
> Interview and File Forward for Final decision on 27th Feb 2013
> 
> now can anyone tell me how much time it will take for the final decision .............


Hi Preet1209,

you may get your visa soon, in couple of weeks(by end of may).

good luck


----------



## srvj

s00071609 said:


> Hi Guys Just received an email from AHC. A CO has been allocated today 07/05/2013, DOL was 18/03 (less than 2 months).
> Documents Requested:
> Medicals
> PCC
> Photographs of Marriage Central Ceremony.
> CO: Monika Bidani
> 
> Please update the SS with these detail, I am not sure who has access.


Hi 
your details are updated, our dol , co allocated dates are same,

so far looking good.


----------



## srvj

maddy67135 said:


> All,
> 
> I got an update from my CO, the case has been forwarded for final decision.
> 
> Cheers.
> Maz


Hi Maddy67135,

could you please tell me what docs you are submitted for TV?

Thanks


----------



## balhary

Hi,
Has anyone been to Australia before on student visa and now applying for 309 partner visa ?does that makes my case complicated ?


----------



## farkot

Hi srvj,

Thanks for the upate. I have checked my email today and yesterday but no email


----------



## krishweta

MsShaikh said:


> Hi krishweta,
> 
> My co code is 04.its mentioned in the ss.hope u get ur visa soon..all the best!!!
> 
> Regards,
> MsShaikh.


Thank you so much Ms.Shaikh


----------



## krishweta

rr123 said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I have been a little follower of this forum recently...
> 
> TFN updated yesterday...
> DOL -22-11-2012
> CO: 14-2-2013 and Requested medicals
> SCO:21-2-2013.
> TFN updated: 07-05-2013
> 
> Waiting for the grant letter.
> 
> I know its quite frustrating to wait as I have gone through that phase for a while... Hope you all get the visa soon as well.. Pls update my details in the spreadsheet.. Thanks once again....
> 
> -rr123


Congrats rr123  Can you please tell me who your CO and SCO were?


----------



## rr123

krishweta said:


> Congrats rr123  Can you please tell me who your CO and SCO were?


Thanks for the updation into spreadsheet.

Cheers Krishweta,,

CO Code : 11. SCO not yet known...
am still waiting for the grant letter. Will keep posted..


----------



## balhary

Hi, 
In spreadsheet there are 6-7 expact who are June applicant. Any news about them or hv they left the forum ?


----------



## preet1209

srvj said:


> Hi Preet1209,
> 
> you may get your visa soon, in couple of weeks(by end of may).
> 
> good luck


Thanx a lot dear for giving me relief


----------



## waitingAusVisa

srvj said:


> Hi Preet1209,
> 
> you may get your visa soon, in couple of weeks(by end of may).
> 
> good luck


Hi Preet1209

were you called for interview?? or you meant phone intereview?


----------



## preet1209

srvj said:


> Hi Preet1209,
> 
> you may get your visa soon, in couple of weeks(by end of may).
> 
> good luck


hi 
i wnt to knw one more thing they didn't assign any sco yet is this necessary in every case............


----------



## preet1209

it was a phone interview


----------



## waitingAusVisa

preet1209 said:


> it was a phone interview


okayyy thanks !


----------



## chiragb

*TV Query*

Hi , 


User name : CB on list. 

I know , she still have to wait for spouse visa . just wondering which TV category she can apply for if she want to come as TV ? 

Will she get 3 months TV or 6 months ?




Thanks in advance ,


----------



## s00071609

srvj said:


> Hi Maddy67135,
> 
> could you please tell me what docs you are submitted for TV?
> 
> Thanks


Hey are u planning to apply for a TV. I got acknowledgement letter from immi for TV. Dont you think it will delay the process? Is it worth waiting for abt 3 months or to travel in the mean time. If you get visa in 5 months- its 3 months wait. Whats your view


----------



## srvj

s00071609 said:


> Hey are u planning to apply for a TV. I got acknowledgement letter from immi for TV. Dont you think it will delay the process? Is it worth waiting for abt 3 months or to travel in the mean time. If you get visa in 5 months- its 3 months wait. Whats your view



Hi ,
Thanks for reply,

its not for my friend not for me, 
I believe that if your file forwd to sco within 2-3 weeks after co assigned, more chances of getting visa in 5 months, in that case no need for TV visa
there will be some delay if you go on tv.

have applied for tv? what docs did u submitted?
thanks


----------



## chiragb

*Please advice*

Hi , 


User name : CB on list. 

Applied for spouse visa on 04/04/2013.



I know , she still have to wait for spouse visa . just wondering which TV category she can apply for if she want to come as TV ? 

Will she get 3 months TV or 6 months ?




Thanks in advance ,


----------



## s00071609

srvj said:


> Hi ,
> Thanks for reply,
> 
> its not for my friend not for me,
> I believe that if your file forwd to sco within 2-3 weeks after co assigned, more chances of getting visa in 5 months, in that case no need for TV visa
> there will be some delay if you go on tv.
> 
> have applied for tv? what docs did u submitted?
> thanks


Applicant:
All pages passport
Birth, Marriage, & Citizenship Cert
Skype Chat history
Marriage DVD
A simple letter stating where you will live, what you will do and how long you plan to stay etc

Sponsor:
Biodata Page- sponsor
3 Payslips- Sponsor
2 months Bank Statement- Sponsor
Stat Declaration stating you will pay for all the costs
Licence, Medicare copy
A letter stating that we got married and had to depart due to work, and want to c wife for few months. Also stated that we applied for a partner visa already.

If its 5 months its not worth applying for a TV. I doubt if I did the right thing by applying. So did your wife do the medicals? what doc did they ask


----------



## farkot

Is any body able to talk to Ahc new delhi about partner visa? Because when I have it keeps on sayingemail is preferable.


----------



## Sep

Hi all,

Happy to c this

Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.

Sep


----------



## balhary

Sep said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to c this
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Sep


Congrats


----------



## dream_chaser

Sep said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to c this
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Sep


Congratulations!!!
:clap2:


----------



## waitingAusVisa

Sep said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to c this
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Sep


Congrats


----------



## dilemma1

Sep said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to c this
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Sep


Congratulation!!!!


----------



## dilemma1

s00071609 said:


> Immigration website states, if you went to ehealth clinic, your results are assessed electronically within minutes or within 48 hours.
> 
> I think if anything is there on the result that may require a manual processing, it takes weeks. May be its wrong but immi website says within minutes so I think assessment is electronic. Some people in medicals have inactive TB or TB exposure, I believe this type of case require manual assessment.
> 
> I know this because I did my visa medical in regional Medical Centre where I could see the report and I asked him what it meant on radiological report by " inactive TB". He said, its nothing bad because when people are exposed to TB virus, antibody is produced to fight the virus which leaves a kind of spot on the chest. Its not TB but. The doctor also said that my medical was all clear according to him but he said immi may ask for further tests. I was asked nothing and visa granted without any problem. This is my assumption abt some people having their medical cleared within a couple of days and some waiting for months. Wait does not mean medical has problem but it might mean a close examination may be required.


After reading this I was so scared thinking whether the cause of delay may be my health report itself. So today I went to the medical centre where I did my medical checkup and asked for my report. They were kind enough to show me all the details and found that everything is normal and got to know that there are also few people who are having same problem as mine.Anyways thanku. Atleast I m relieved to know that there isn't any problem in my health report.


----------



## farkot

Case officer assigned


----------



## preet1209

hi 
i wnt to knw one more thing they didn't assign any sco yet is this necessary in every case............


----------



## s00071609

preet1209 said:


> hi
> i wnt to knw one more thing they didn't assign any sco yet is this necessary in every case............


SCO grants the visa, so I would think its necessary in every case. Its not necessary that they inform you abt it but if you ask they will be able to tell from the system.


----------



## s00071609

If you present visa grant date against CO grant date on that SS, it will look like waves of stock market boom and loom. Now all 18/03 DOLs got CO, now time to see who goes to SCO first and then who get the grant.

Sept and Oct applicants are waiting while December applicants already got grant one month ago. How can there be so many months difference in processing. Random Walk Theory prevails


----------



## preet1209

s00071609 said:


> SCO grants the visa, so I would think its necessary in every case. Its not necessary that they inform you abt it but if you ask they will be able to tell from the system.


if all documents are completed then wht will happen i mean then te grant visa directly or sco will contacts us coz my co told me that she forwarded my case for final decision ..........


----------



## s00071609

preet1209 said:


> if all documents are complete then will we come to knw abt sco i mean then te grant visa directly or sco contacts us


you can ask AHC. But they may not contact you


----------



## preet1209

s00071609 said:


> you can ask AHC. But they may not contact you


ok thnx a lot


----------



## manv1983

I am a new member, can anyone update my details in timeline.

Username : Manv1983
Date of application received 02/05/2013, 
location : Jalandhar/Punjab

I will appreciate if someone can to it for me.


----------



## srvj

s00071609 said:


> Applicant:
> All pages passport
> Birth, Marriage, & Citizenship Cert
> Skype Chat history
> Marriage DVD
> A simple letter stating where you will live, what you will do and how long you plan to stay etc
> 
> Sponsor:
> Biodata Page- sponsor
> 3 Payslips- Sponsor
> 2 months Bank Statement- Sponsor
> Stat Declaration stating you will pay for all the costs
> Licence, Medicare copy
> A letter stating that we got married and had to depart due to work, and want to c wife for few months. Also stated that we applied for a partner visa already.
> 
> If its 5 months its not worth applying for a TV. I doubt if I did the right thing by applying. So did your wife do the medicals? what doc did they ask



Hi,
She is going for medicals tomorrow,

need form 160
form 26
2 PP photos
Passport
print out of email from co


----------



## srvj

srvj said:


> hi,
> 
> nest in the queue for visa...my guess are..
> 
> Lonelyf90, Sep, S_Hi, Piyu, Soumy Philip, Vinsan,
> 
> All the Best..


Hi Sep,


Congratulations!!!!!

one of my guess is correct,

next is lonnleyf90, S_hi

good luck


----------



## srvj

s00071609 said:


> If you present visa grant date against CO grant date on that SS, it will look like waves of stock market boom and loom. Now all 18/03 DOLs got CO, now time to see who goes to SCO first and then who get the grant.
> 
> Sept and Oct applicants are waiting while December applicants already got grant one month ago. How can there be so many months difference in processing. Random Walk Theory prevails


HI,

yaa but it all depends on docs we submitted and date when it is moved to sco.

it also depends on medical clearance time, check your place has electronic medical processing, where doctors can submit results online.


SCO date is imp, after that it will take avg 70 days.


----------



## Ravi_12

hi,

my file was forwarded to SCO on 1st of march 2013......can anyone please update it in SS...

Thanks..


----------



## MsShaikh

Sep said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to c this
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Sep


Hey Sep,

Finally u got it...so happy for u..patience paid off...happy reunion....

Regards,
MsShaikh.


----------



## zsubbu

Sep said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to c this
> 
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Sep


Hi Sep, Congratulations.


----------



## zsubbu

Hi Friends, I have been seeing this question again again and again.

HOW DO WE KNOW WHETHER WE GOT SCO ALLOCATED OR NOT?

YOU DONT REALLY GET INTIMATED ABOUT YOUR SCO UNLESS YOUR CO TELLS YOU OR EMAIL YOU.

YOUR FILE WILL BE PUSHED INTO A BUNCH OF OTHER FILES WAITING FOR FINAL DECISSION AND THEY MAY REACH TO ANY SCO RANDOMLY, AS THE SCO PICKS IT UP THEY LOOK AT IT ONCE, REVIEW IT AND TAKES DECISSION. ONCE IT REACHES INTO SCO'S HAND IT DOESNT REALLY TAKE MUCH TIME. 

THEY MAY EVEN DECIDE IN 10 MIN OR 100 DAYS. BUT THE WAIT IS UNTIL IT REACHES TO SCO. THATS IT, SO YOU REALLY NOT GET INTIMATED WHO WILL BE YOUR SCO.

THE ONLY CHANCE THAT YOU GET TO SEE WHO YOUR SCO IS YOUR GRANT LETTER.

SO. ANY QUERIES... KEEP CONTACTING YOUR CO ONLY.

THANK YOU.


----------



## mohit101

dilemma1 said:


> we both are in same condition. I m an October applicant and I did my medical on jan 11. Since then I m also waiting for the clearance and tired of getting the same reply from co and operator again and again. don't know what to do. we can just wait and pray. I m also seeking for advice from experts.


Hi,

Did you get any good advice from Expert?

What about calling our wife on TV, if it's gonna take some time? Wht do you think? It's annoying waiting for your wife for such a long time! Let me know what are the options we have? Thanks


----------



## Sep

zsubbu said:


> Hi Sep, Congratulations.


Thanks Zsubbu


----------



## Sep

srvj said:


> Hi Sep,
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> one of my guess is correct,
> 
> next is lonnleyf90, S_hi
> 
> good luck


Thanks srvj, if all doc's and medicals are there, we will get in 7-8 months.


----------



## Sep

MsShaikh said:


> Hey Sep,
> 
> Finally u got it...so happy for u..patience paid off...happy reunion....
> 
> Regards,
> MsShaikh.


Thanks Ms Shaikh, u too a very Happy reunion and ya finally relieved.


----------



## Abz777

Hi guys 

If u notice SS all visa coming in 5 to 6 months. Which is good sign. It's not depend on dol it's all depand on date file que for final decision. I have a advise when ur co ask for document pls submit under one week so they can forward ur file for final decision quickly. Then u can get ur visa in 70 to 80 days.


----------



## mohit101

Abz777 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> If u notice SS all visa coming in 5 to 6 months. Which is good sign. It's not depend on dol it's all depand on date file que for final decision. I have a advise when ur co ask for document pls submit under one week so they can forward ur file for final decision quickly. Then u can get ur visa in 70 to 80 days.


Hi Abz777

What if your medical is stuck in backlog? Any advice guys?


----------



## Abz777

mohit101 said:


> Hi Abz777
> 
> What if your medical is stuck in backlog? Any advice guys?


That's different case it not on someone hand. I was just taking about all the document from applicant side should be provide quickly without waiting. Ur case is not in ur hand my friend u provide all the document on time it's immigration fault. I feel bad for u but be positive u will get visa soon. Best of luck my friend. I recon u should apply tv.


----------



## Dev_asm

*Attention Admin.*

Regarding updating Spreadsheet. 

Hi Admin, 
could you please make sure that the spreadsheet is maintained properly (updated time to time) as that's the only source from where we can track our progress and others progress as well. Is looked perfece a couple of months back but now it seems to be really messed up. 
Appreciate your help. 

Regards, 
Dev_Asm.


----------



## Abz777

Dev_asm said:


> Regarding updating Spreadsheet.
> 
> Hi Admin,
> could you please make sure that the spreadsheet is maintained properly (updated time to time) as that's the only source from where we can track our progress and others progress as well. Is looked perfece a couple of months back but now it seems to be really messed up.
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Dev_Asm.


U r wrong my friend if u visit last 2 months u should know the previous admin who maintains Ss left the forum without any info then nobody did update Ss but thank to new admin srvj who did such a good job. I m very happy u guys doing great job.


----------



## srvj

Dev_asm said:


> Regarding updating Spreadsheet.
> 
> Hi Admin,
> could you please make sure that the spreadsheet is maintained properly (updated time to time) as that's the only source from where we can track our progress and others progress as well. Is looked perfece a couple of months back but now it seems to be really messed up.
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Dev_Asm.



Hi Dev_Asm,

I appreciate your concern, could you please more specific on what was missing in ss, you are welcome to post your suggestions..

*Thank you Abz777 for your compliment.*


----------



## nannu

srvj said:


> Hi Dev_Asm,
> 
> I appreciate your concern, could you please more specific on what was missing in ss, you are welcome to post your suggestions..
> 
> *Thank you Abz777 for your compliment.*


Hi srvj,

Thank u for maintaining the SS!! It really helps to see that things are moving.

You, s00071609, and farkot applied on the same date. CO assigned date has been updated for You and s00071609 but not for farkot. I remember seeing a post by farkot that CO was assigned for him yesterday.

Really appreciate your efforts!! :cheer2::clap2:


----------



## srvj

nannu said:


> Hi srvj,
> 
> Thank u for maintaining the SS!! It really helps to see that things are moving.
> 
> You, s00071609, and farkot applied on the same date. CO assigned date has been updated for You and s00071609 but not for farkot. I remember seeing a post by farkot that CO was assigned for him yesterday.
> 
> Really appreciate your efforts!! :cheer2::clap2:


hi Nannu,

thank you, yaa i saw that post but i thought i updated it.

thanks for letting me know


----------



## pggupta

Hi Guys, Please help.

DOL: 28/12/12
CO Assigned: 19/2/13
Forwarded for Final Decision: 28/3/13
Only Medicals were requested and CO suggested all docs are complete & correct.
Any hope to get visa by end of May.


----------



## Praj1986

pggupta said:


> Hi Guys, Please help.
> 
> DOL: 28/12/12
> CO Assigned: 19/2/13
> Forwarded for Final Decision: 28/3/13
> Only Medicals were requested and CO suggested all docs are complete & correct.
> Any hope to get visa by end of May.


Hi we both have the same timelines. could u plz share your co name ?


----------



## pggupta

Hey mate, CO: Surbhi Upmanyu


----------



## pggupta

Praj1986 said:


> Hi we both have the same timelines. could u plz share your co name ?


Hey mate, CO: Surbhi Upmanyu.

Pardon me I am using this forum first time today to post things. 
What's going on. Haven't seen many people making comment on getting visa in last few days.


----------



## ishtpal

pggupta said:


> Hi Guys, Please help.
> 
> DOL: 28/12/12
> CO Assigned: 19/2/13
> Forwarded for Final Decision: 28/3/13
> Only Medicals were requested and CO suggested all docs are complete & correct.
> Any hope to get visa by end of May.


hi friends my file forwarded for final decision 7/3/2013 do u have any idea when i will get my visa?


----------



## ishtpal

hi everyone my file forwarded to sco on 7/3/2013 does anyone have ai ny idea when i will get my visa ? i am wating for 11 months and it has been a long wait


----------



## pggupta

Praj1986 said:


> Hi we both have the same timelines. could u plz share your co name ?





ishtpal said:


> hi everyone my file forwarded to sco on 7/3/2013 does anyone have ai ny idea when i will get my visa ? i am wating for 11 months and it has been a long wait


You certainly have waited for long time. Hope you get your visa soon. 
All in same boat.


----------



## parth.parmar

so guys i got a call from ahc suggestiong me to withdraw my tv as ill be getting my spouse visa in 2-3 weeks max..
i asked her watt if i dont then she said they will reject my tv as she cant fly on two visas and her spouse visa will only get delayed. and the tv fees will be non refundable she said..
any suggestion watt i shood do? ive to email the tv co by 5pm today


----------



## coolsid

*Visa Progress*

Hello,

I have just joined this group. Can anybody tell me as to how I can view the progress of spouse visa application?

Cheers

Sid


----------



## ishtpal

when was ur file forwarded to sco?


----------



## parth.parmar

7/3 check ss for more details



ishtpal said:


> when was ur file forwarded to sco?


----------



## coolsid

1st of May 2013.... I know it is too early to track anything.... but just wanted to know how and where can I check to know what files till now have been processed...


----------



## coolsid

what is SS??


----------



## pggupta

parth.parmar said:


> so guys i got a call from ahc suggestiong me to withdraw my tv as ill be getting my spouse visa in 2-3 weeks max..
> i asked her watt if i dont then she said they will reject my tv as she cant fly on two visas and her spouse visa will only get delayed. and the tv fees will be non refundable she said..
> any suggestion watt i shood do? ive to email the tv co by 5pm today


Guess you should withdraw TV. You going to get Spouse Visa in 2-3 weeks then why bother to file tv. Its good thing that they contacted you as I am also December applicant (2812/12).
If you don't mind telling who is your CO.


----------



## srvj

coolsid said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just joined this group. Can anybody tell me as to how I can view the progress of spouse visa application?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sid


Hi sid,

Welcome to forum

you can submit your details here ss(spread sheet with all details):

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/15X-04l7npoIuP6aY2_bVDEUqB99-WVc4X2lRCx1_les/viewform

You can watch progress of visas here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd+Xc#gid=9


----------



## srvj

ishtpal said:


> when was ur file forwarded to sco?


hi,
would you like to share application details?

can update from here

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/15X-04l7npoIuP6aY2_bVDEUqB99-WVc4X2lRCx1_les/viewform


----------



## s00071609

parth.parmar said:


> so guys i got a call from ahc suggestiong me to withdraw my tv as ill be getting my spouse visa in 2-3 weeks max..
> i asked her watt if i dont then she said they will reject my tv as she cant fly on two visas and her spouse visa will only get delayed. and the tv fees will be non refundable she said..
> any suggestion watt i shood do? ive to email the tv co by 5pm today


If you withdraw the tourist visa application now, will the visa fee be refunded????


----------



## coolsid

Thank you... I have added my details... can I use the same link to update?? or do I need to fill in my details everytime...


----------



## parth.parmar

pggupta said:


> Guess you should withdraw TV. You going to get Spouse Visa in 2-3 weeks then why bother to file tv. Its good thing that they contacted you as I am also December applicant (2812/12).
> If you don't mind telling who is your CO.


ive decided ill withdraw it. surbhi is my co


----------



## s00071609

parth.parmar said:


> ive decided ill withdraw it. surbhi is my co


If you withdraw now, do you get the refund???????????


----------



## parth.parmar

s00071609 said:


> If you withdraw the tourist visa application now, will the visa fee be refunded????


non refundable buddy

seem like alot people will start getting visas soon guys..
but if u want visa soon make sure u submit docs asap after their request
n when they say a week it means 5 business days not monday to sunday


----------



## s00071609

parth.parmar said:


> non refundable buddy
> 
> seem like alot people will start getting visas soon guys..
> but if u want visa soon make sure u submit docs asap after their request
> n when they say a week it means 5 business days not monday to sunday


its 28 days to submit docs. If they say one week, its 5 days but if they say two weeks its 14 days inc sat and sun


----------



## parth.parmar

s00071609 said:


> its 28 days to submit docs. If they say one week, its 5 days but if they say two weeks its 14 days inc sat and sun


yes thats correct


----------



## s00071609

parth.parmar said:


> yes thats correct


people are getting visa in 5 months these days. CO is being allocated in 6-8 months. I am not sure if that "Global Delay in Medical Processing" will affect people.


----------



## s00071609

parth.parmar said:


> yes thats correct


Can you tell me sth pls:
How long after you did medical were you informed if it was cleared or received by AHC or your file queued for decision???


----------



## parth.parmar

s00071609 said:


> people are getting visa in 5 months these days. CO is being allocated in 6-8 months. I am not sure if that "Global Delay in Medical Processing" will affect people.


nah since theyve got (ahc) e-medical its getting even faster now so i dont think that would matter anymore
ps got the confirmation of withdrawal of application 
hope to god we get visa soon n all the fellow member who r waiting for visa..dont loose the hopes theyre getting application finalized quickly


----------



## parth.parmar

s00071609 said:


> Can you tell me sth pls:
> How long after you did medical were you informed if it was cleared or received by AHC or your file queued for decision???


25/2 medical n marriage cert requested
4/3 medicals done 
7/3 file queued for final decision


----------



## parth.parmar

parth.parmar said:


> 25/2 medical n marriage cert requested
> 4/3 medicals done
> 7/3 file queued for final decision


but i had e medical done 
but it took them 3 day to process the file cuz i sent medical cert thru vfs n they sent it to ahc by speed post, otherwise medical wdnt be the case anymore


----------



## s00071609

parth.parmar said:


> nah since theyve got (ahc) e-medical its getting even faster now so i dont think that would matter anymore
> ps got the confirmation of withdrawal of application
> hope to god we get visa soon n all the fellow member who r waiting for visa..dont loose the hopes theyre getting application finalized quickly


My wife will do medicals in a couple of days- yes there is e-medical system but why are some of the people waiting for clearance since so many months. Is e-medical new to India?? I am from Nepal and it was in palce since 2011.


----------



## parth.parmar

s00071609 said:


> My wife will do medicals in a couple of days- yes there is e-medical system but why are some of the people waiting for clearance since so many months. Is e-medical new to India?? I am from Nepal and it was in palce since 2011.


yes i think e-medical is new to india poeple who r waiting since long time had regular medical done before they started e medical i guess.


----------



## pggupta

s00071609 said:


> My wife will do medicals in a couple of days- yes there is e-medical system but why are some of the people waiting for clearance since so many months. Is e-medical new to India?? I am from Nepal and it was in palce since 2011.


All Medicals are cleared by Health office in Sydney. Its luck how quickly you get clearance. Mine took 1 month for clearance. It was e medical.


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> Hi Guys Just received an email from AHC. A CO has been allocated today 07/05/2013, DOL was 18/03 (less than 2 months).
> Documents Requested:
> Medicals
> PCC
> Photographs of Marriage Central Ceremony.
> CO: Monika Bidani
> 
> Please update the SS with these detail, I am not sure who has access.


Hi ,

Is ur CO asking for additional Photos? Did u submit photos of marriage with the application?


----------



## melb220813

Hi,

Mostly all clinical testing centres are updating results through e-medical only.
I highly recommend them for faster processing and accessibility to CO and then to GH.

Medicals are delayed because of three reasons mostly:
1) A positive result in which case you have to re test or undergo more testing and then send the results again to CO and then to GH for second consideration 
2) If you miss any test and then complete the pending test
3) When you have lodged a visa offshore ( example India ) and undergo medicals in Australia ( onshore). What happens here is even though they say they have updated on emedicals, the CO who is offshore is unable to gain access to the files onshore. So you have to wait till Medibank mails you the results and you mail it to the CO. Then CO updates the medicals on e-medical and sends it to GH for clearance. So this is a time consuming affair.

So I reckon anyone having a delay in medical clearance to follow up with the CO on regular basis, as they CAN send follow up emails to GH for faster processing.
And those who plan to visit Australia on TV, wait till the medicals and then plan your visit.

As someone mentioned, and I re - in force what the CO told me that whoever goes on TV after Spouse Visa is filed will have a delay in getting the final decision. Earlier it did not seem to affect but now it does. I asked the reason why and how, CO refused to comment further as its not allowed to give more details. So they recommend always not to file a TV.

Hope this helps!

Good Luck


----------



## s00071609

nannu said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is ur CO asking for additional Photos? Did u submit photos of marriage with the application?


Yes I did submit photos of marriage with the application. But I think my wife put fotos of her and myself and did not include fotos of marriage rituals. It doesnt bother me as I have many fotos I can send .


----------



## s00071609

pggupta said:


> All Medicals are cleared by Health office in Sydney. Its luck how quickly you get clearance. Mine took 1 month for clearance. It was e medical.


When a clinic submits its report online, I am sure they use forms with Yes No answers for questions. When there is anything they might have slight comment on, Sydney will probably want to manually go through it in order to make sure there is nothing in the medical that would affect clearance.
If I am not wrong, the system clears most of the cases where nothing needs to be checked rather than someone checking each report. Otherwise the immi website would not say "with emedical, clearance is given in minutes" but some take upto 48 hours. I don't think it would be possible in minutes if someone was manually dealing with it.


----------



## candy13

Hi Friends, time for good news, TFN updated... confirmed the visa grant with AHC Delhi.Waiting for grant letter. This forum was very helpful....Dear SRVJ and ZSUBBU you are doing great job by maintaining spread sheet, much appreciated..


----------



## preet1209

parth.parmar said:


> 25/2 medical n marriage cert requested
> 4/3 medicals done
> 7/3 file queued for final decision


Is ur CO told you that your case is sent for final decision


----------



## preet1209

candy13 said:


> Hi Friends, time for good news, TFN updated... confirmed the visa grant with AHC Delhi.Waiting for grant letter. This forum was very helpful....Dear SRVJ and ZSUBBU you are doing great job by maintaining spread sheet, much appreciated..



Congrats dear ........... it's a gr8 news


----------



## candy13

Thanks Preet1209...good luck for you


----------



## preet1209

candy13 said:


> Thanks Preet1209...good luck for you



thanx for ur good wishes dear candy


----------



## s00071609

parth.parmar said:


> but i had e medical done
> but it took them 3 day to process the file cuz i sent medical cert thru vfs n they sent it to ahc by speed post, otherwise medical wdnt be the case anymore


U did e medical done then why would u send med certificate. Its all done by clinic, isnt it? Clinics dont give u reports to u isnt it? Pls clarify


----------



## farkot

Is appointment required for health check up at hyderabad with panel doctor at himayatnagar? I called them from morning no one picking the phone


----------



## maddy67135

candy13 said:


> Thanks Preet1209...good luck for you


Congrats Candy!! Looks like you got one of the fastest visa.


----------



## dream_chaser

farkot said:


> Is appointment required for health check up at hyderabad with panel doctor at himayatnagar? I called them from morning no one picking the phone


I took my medicals at Hyderabad too. I couldn't get the clinic at himayatnagar. I took at gyd diagnostics at padmarao nagar. I had to fix a prior appointment.


----------



## james_alberto

Hey Guys,

I am an August 2012 applicant..i had an phone interview aboutr a month ago for 45 mins which went well, because its taking time i applied for a TV on 26 of ap and i had to withdraw it becasue co asked me to ......how long do you think it will take for me to get the visa i am stressing outhavent seen my partner for a long time..:-(


----------



## zsubbu

Dev_asm said:


> Regarding updating Spreadsheet.
> 
> Hi Admin,
> could you please make sure that the spreadsheet is maintained properly (updated time to time) as that's the only source from where we can track our progress and others progress as well. Is looked perfece a couple of months back but now it seems to be really messed up.
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Dev_Asm.


Hi Dev_Asm, can you please be more specific where it is messed up. We are trying to keep it updated as much as possible. Although I login once in a day to do update, srvj is the person who already does it by the time I login. let us know where it needs to be fixed up we will do it right away.
Thank u,
zsubbu.


----------



## zsubbu

pggupta said:


> Hi Guys, Please help.
> 
> DOL: 28/12/12
> CO Assigned: 19/2/13
> Forwarded for Final Decision: 28/3/13
> Only Medicals were requested and CO suggested all docs are complete & correct.
> Any hope to get visa by end of May.


sorry my friend, to be frank and not to disappoint you u may expect it by mid or end of june. may be u can get it earlier also, we donno how AHC works, I am just telling u by experience.... keep end of june as target, u may also get it earlier. all the best.


----------



## s hi

FINALLY I GOT MY VISA.....................Yyyyiiiiipppeeeeeeeeeeeee....
My visa granted on 3rd may and I recvd my grant letter today......Sooo happy........
Thnx guys for all ur support....
Hope u all get ur visa soon...................


----------



## zsubbu

s hi said:


> FINALLY I GOT MY VISA.....................Yyyyiiiiipppeeeeeeeeeeeee....
> My visa granted on 3rd may and I recvd my grant letter today......Sooo happy........
> Thnx guys for all ur support....
> Hope u all get ur visa soon...................


Congratulations my friend..!!!


----------



## zsubbu

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&usp=sharing

Link for updated spreadsheet (candy13 and s hi are updated as well)

srvj, can u pls go thru co allot dates and sco allot dates of other people.... if updated already never mind. thank u, u doing a good job and keeping the most vital part of this thread strong.


----------



## parth.parmar

s00071609 said:


> U did e medical done then why would u send med certificate. Its all done by clinic, isnt it? Clinics dont give u reports to u isnt it? Pls clarify


was meant to write marriage not medical soz for confusion


----------



## parth.parmar

preet1209 said:


> Is ur CO told you that your case is sent for final decision


yes once co is done with ur file they will send u a confirmation email saying 

I have now completed my assessments of the application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our senior visa officer.


----------



## parth.parmar

guys jus a quick question?

watts the point of waiting for confirmation e-mail when australia has label-free visa now?
so it means if ur tfn is updated u can fly straight away yeah?


----------



## parth.parmar

many many congrats to candy13 and s hi


----------



## nkdangar

parth.parmar said:


> guys jus a quick question?
> 
> watts the point of waiting for confirmation e-mail when australia has label-free visa now?
> so it means if ur tfn is updated u can fly straight away yeah?


Hi Parth,

No need to have the visa label on your passport, but you still need the visa grant letter with you when travelling at the airports. Thanks.lane:


----------



## srvj

coolsid said:


> Thank you... I have added my details... can I use the same link to update?? or do I need to fill in my details everytime...


Hi,

u can use same form to update, but user name is mndatory, rest u can fill the fields only u want to update.

Mean while i will try to create separate forms to update. docs has limited features so i need workout.

thank you


----------



## srvj

candy13 said:


> Hi Friends, time for good news, TFN updated... confirmed the visa grant with AHC Delhi.Waiting for grant letter. This forum was very helpful....Dear SRVJ and ZSUBBU you are doing great job by maintaining spread sheet, much appreciated..


Hi Candy13,

Congratulations!!!,


wow..you have got it in 5 months

if we observe recent visas... 

files that are frwd to sco in feb are processing now.

all feb (sco) applicants can expect their visasin may


----------



## balhary

Hi,
Has anyone been to Australia before on any other visa then tourist visa. Plz reply !!!!!!


----------



## srvj

farkot said:


> Is appointment required for health check up at hyderabad with panel doctor at himayatnagar? I called them from morning no one picking the phone



Hi Farkot,


I heard that u can there without an appointment but u have to wait until doctor gets free(my friend wife waited for an hour). its good to have appointment. we did at Padmarao nagar, sec.


----------



## srvj

maddy67135 said:


> Congrats Candy!! Looks like you got one of the fastest visa.


Hi,

fastest visa is 146 days...

Candy and Abz77 are second fastest in 155 days....

..great.. avg time is dropping down


----------



## farkot

srvj said:


> Hi Farkot,
> 
> 
> I heard that u can there without an appointment but u have to wait until doctor gets free(my friend wife waited for an hour). its good to have appointment. we did at Padmarao nagar, sec.


Can you go even to Himayat Nagar with out appointment? Because there are 3 doctors available in Himayat Nagar. I guess they wont take long even if there is a queue. The problem with booking an appointment is they are not picking up the phones


----------



## mohit101

Hi Srvj

This is Mohit101. Can you please make some corrections in the SS
Additional doc sent where sent on 21/01/2013
and file has not been placed in final queue or SCO yet.
Please make the above correction in SS.
Thanks


----------



## mohit101

*Correction in SS*



srvj said:


> Hi,
> 
> fastest visa is 146 days...
> 
> Candy and Abz77 are second fastest in 155 days....
> 
> ..great.. avg time is dropping down


Hi Srvj

This is Mohit101. Can you please make some corrections in the SS
Additional doc sent where sent on 21/01/2013
and file has not been placed in final queue or SCO yet.
Please make the above correction in SS.
Thanks


----------



## srvj

farkot said:


> Can you go even to Himayat Nagar with out appointment? Because there are 3 doctors available in Himayat Nagar. I guess they wont take long even if there is a queue. The problem with booking an appointment is they are not picking up the phones


Hi,

I am not sure, but u can ring them during day time (after 9 am) to make an appointment.


----------



## preet1209

s hi said:


> FINALLY I GOT MY VISA.....................Yyyyiiiiipppeeeeeeeeeeeee....
> My visa granted on 3rd may and I recvd my grant letter today......Sooo happy........
> Thnx guys for all ur support....
> Hope u all get ur visa soon...................


Congrats ........:clap2:


----------



## preet1209

parth.parmar said:


> yes once co is done with ur file they will send u a confirmation email saying
> 
> I have now completed my assessments of the application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our senior visa officer.


Actually my CO didn't send me any mail abt it bt she told this on phone after my interview that she is going to send my file for the decision.....when everything will be done she will inform me............. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ishtpal

one more week of hope finsh today . I dont like weekand's . my file was forwarded to sco on 7/3/2013 anyone have any idea my long wait will come to end in the end of this month?


----------



## krishweta

ishtpal said:


> one more week of hope finsh today . I dont like weekand's . my file was forwarded to sco on 7/3/2013 anyone have any idea my long wait will come to end in the end of this month?


Oh tell me about it  Whens your DOL?


----------



## krishweta

s hi said:


> FINALLY I GOT MY VISA.....................Yyyyiiiiipppeeeeeeeeeeeee....
> My visa granted on 3rd may and I recvd my grant letter today......Sooo happy........
> Thnx guys for all ur support....
> Hope u all get ur visa soon...................


Congrats


----------



## krishweta

parth.parmar said:


> guys jus a quick question?
> 
> watts the point of waiting for confirmation e-mail when australia has label-free visa now?
> so it means if ur tfn is updated u can fly straight away yeah?


Yeah u need have the grant letter coz they will check in India immigration.
Hey I checkd your previous post abt ur TV. Good that you withdrew it, may be you will get the spouse soon.

I have no idea about whats happening abt my TV. I mailed my CO asking if I should withdraw if it causing any delay for spouse, he said TV does not have anything to do with Spouse. I have no idea whats going on. Dunno how long the wait is


----------



## ishtpal

krishweta said:


> Oh tell me about it  Whens your DOL?


15 june 2013 it is a very long wait


----------



## dream_chaser

s hi said:


> FINALLY I GOT MY VISA.....................Yyyyiiiiipppeeeeeeeeeeeee....
> My visa granted on 3rd may and I recvd my grant letter today......Sooo happy........
> Thnx guys for all ur support....
> Hope u all get ur visa soon...................


Congratulations!


----------



## krishweta

Yayyy. I got my TV. for how I am happy that I got TV and will leave to AUS next week and will wait in AUS till i get spouse visa. 
Please update my details in timesheet.
TV applied on 30/04/2013
TV grant on 10/05/2013


----------



## nkdangar

Hi Guys,

I received my PCC and medicals and I need to send them. Should I send them directly to the AHC office or via VFS office? Thanks.


----------



## parth.parmar

nkdangar said:


> Hi Parth,
> 
> No need to have the visa label on your passport, but you still need the visa grant letter with you when travelling at the airports. Thanks.lane:


but i thort the airport/flight company can access all details thru our passport


----------



## parth.parmar

krishweta said:


> Yeah u need have the grant letter coz they will check in India immigration.
> Hey I checkd your previous post abt ur TV. Good that you withdrew it, may be you will get the spouse soon.
> 
> I have no idea about whats happening abt my TV. I mailed my CO asking if I should withdraw if it causing any delay for spouse, he said TV does not have anything to do with Spouse. I have no idea whats going on. Dunno how long the wait is


yeah its annoying how they process the application
hope u get tv soon then


----------



## james_alberto

parth.parmar said:


> yeah its annoying how they process the application
> hope u get tv soon then


i already have withdrawn my tv as they asked me too....and now waiting for spouse visa .how long do i haveto wait now i dunno ?


----------



## jawanda

hi m new here

DOL 21/12/12
CO Assigned Date : 25 feb 2013
CO code : 9
Additional documents : Medical

Can anybody tell me how much time it takes ?

i also sent email to CO on 27 april but she does't respond? When i call they asked for the extension number of the CO which i don't know.


----------



## balhary

ishtpal said:


> one more week of hope finsh today . I dont like weekand's . my file was forwarded to sco on 7/3/2013 anyone have any idea my long wait will come to end in the end of this month?


hi,
my file forward to Sco on 6/3/2013
i think end of may or 1 week of June we should get our visa :fingerscrossed:


----------



## balhary

june applicant


----------



## preet1209

Actually my CO didn't send me any mail abt it bt she told this on phone after my interview that she is going to send my file for the decision.....when everything will be done she will inform me............. 

Is mail from CO necessary ........... i m confused now


----------



## balhary

ishtpal said:


> when was ur file forwarded to sco?


hi ishtpal,
Are u in spreadsheet yet ?


----------



## aarvee

*regarding tourist visa after spouse visa application*

hi frnz..
I lodged my application on march 22, 2013 and am yet to receive a call / mail from co.
also, I had applied for a tourist visa. unfortunately I was asked to withdraw the same siting that I have made two visits in the last one year and I withdrew the tourist visa.
I would like to know how long I need to wait for the first communication from AHC regarding my spouse visa application and on the other hand, how long should I wait to lodge another tourist visa which would be accepted. the situation is totally skewed. kindly advice if you have any info.

Thnk U


----------



## manv1983

aarvee said:


> hi frnz..
> I lodged my application on march 22, 2013 and am yet to receive a call / mail from co.
> also, I had applied for a tourist visa. unfortunately I was asked to withdraw the same siting that I have made two visits in the last one year and I withdrew the tourist visa.
> I would like to know how long I need to wait for the first communication from AHC regarding my spouse visa application and on the other hand, how long should I wait to lodge another tourist visa which would be accepted. the situation is totally skewed. kindly advice if you have any info.
> 
> Thnk U


Based on the spreadsheet Data, You should definately get email/call from CO in next week !! Since Jan-2013, First Comm. from Ahc on an average is around 50 days !! So keep your fingers crossed !!


----------



## lonelyf90

friends,
All Praise to Allah, Ive got my visa, thereby, my waiting comes to an end:clap2:lane:


----------



## MsShaikh

lonelyf90 said:


> friends,
> All Praise to Allah, Ive got my visa, thereby, my waiting comes to an end:clap2:lane:


Hey lonelyf90,

Heartiest congratulations....a long wait comes to an end....happy reunion...happy for u...

Regards,
MsShaikh.


----------



## parth.parmar

lonelyf90 said:


> friends,
> All Praise to Allah, Ive got my visa, thereby, my waiting comes to an end:clap2:lane:


congratulations  happy re-union


----------



## parth.parmar

guys can anyone give me a solid answer for my query?

Can i (inquiring for my wife) travel from india to aus without a grant letter?
pretty sure i dont need grant letter in australia, but not sure about india..

ps. any chance i can check tfn n if granted then call ahc or australian immigration n obtain the grant number n get the visa status thru VEVO online n travel as soon as i get the visa granted?


----------



## parth.parmar

james_alberto said:


> i already have withdrawn my tv as they asked me too....and now waiting for spouse visa .how long do i haveto wait now i dunno ?


watt is ur DOL/CO/SCO assign dates?
i dont see ur details in spreadsheet?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9

plz update if u havent..


----------



## aarvee

manv1983 said:


> Based on the spreadsheet Data, You should definately get email/call from CO in next week !! Since Jan-2013, First Comm. from Ahc on an average is around 50 days !! So keep your fingers crossed !!


Thanks Manv for the info. yes, fingers crossed!


----------



## aarvee

*Congratulations*



lonelyf90 said:


> friends,
> All Praise to Allah, Ive got my visa, thereby, my waiting comes to an end:clap2:lane:


Congratulations.. Happy for you


----------



## dream_chaser

lonelyf90 said:


> friends,
> All Praise to Allah, Ive got my visa, thereby, my waiting comes to an end:clap2:lane:


Congratulations lonelyf90!


----------



## anika03

all the best guys....new week...


----------



## srvj

srvj said:


> hi,
> 
> next in the queue for visa...my guess are..
> 
> Lonelyf90, Sep, S_Hi, Piyu, Soumy Philip, Vinsan,
> 
> All the Best..


Hi 

Congratulations Lonelyf90!!




_*Lonelyf90, Sep, S_Hi*_, are got visas

Next Are....... Neerusiri, Soumya1712, Piyu, Soumy Philip, Vinsan, Aki007



Good Luck


----------



## srvj

jawanda said:


> hi m new here
> 
> DOL 21/12/12
> CO Assigned Date : 25 feb 2013
> CO code : 9
> Additional documents : Medical
> 
> Can anybody tell me how much time it takes ?
> 
> i also sent email to CO on 27 april but she does't respond? When i call they asked for the extension number of the CO which i don't know.


HI,

Welcome to forum, 
when did you submitted medical,

when you ring AHC, they can tell you wheather it is frwd to sco or not,

there are some delays in medical clearance for some applicants.

good luck


----------



## ishtpal

balhary said:


> hi isshtpal,
> Are u in spreadsheet yet ?:cosnfused:


s

no i am not in spreed sheet i am very stressed because of this long wait i am wating from 11month


----------



## nkdangar

Hi Guys, 

I need to send the PCC and Medicals today. Is it better to send them through VFS or should i send them directly to the Delhi address of AHC by Post?


----------



## aus309

nkdangar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need to send the PCC and Medicals today. Is it better to send them through VFS or should i send them directly to the Delhi address of AHC by Post?


Hi,

Can you send it through VFS from AUS? I am not sure of that. I had sent it directly to AHC Delhi with a tracking auspost (around 45$) and it took around 5-6 working days.

Thanks


----------



## nkdangar

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you send it through VFS from AUS? I am not sure of that. I had sent it directly to AHC Delhi with a tracking auspost (around 45$) and it took around 5-6 working days.
> 
> Thanks


Hi

I sent an email to my case officer to ask how should i send and she replied yesterday that i can send it either way, through vfs or directly? I am not sure which one is convenient and which one is quicker.


----------



## aus309

nkdangar said:


> Hi
> 
> I sent an email to my case officer to ask how should i send and she replied yesterday that i can send it either way, through vfs or directly? I am not sure which one is convenient and which one is quicker.


I think either way is fine...both will take same time...if u are sending directly thru aupost mention ur case officer name.


----------



## nkdangar

aus309 said:


> I think either way is fine...both will take same time...if u are sending directly thru aupost mention ur case officer name.


Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Australian High Commission New Delhi
1/50G,Shantipath,Chanakyapuri
New Delhi - 110021

Is this the address where you sent your documents?


----------



## aus309

nkdangar said:


> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Australian High Commission New Delhi
> 1/50G,Shantipath,Chanakyapuri
> New Delhi - 110021
> 
> Is this the address where you sent your documents?


Yes.


----------



## nkdangar

aus309 said:


> Yes.


Thanks :clap2:


----------



## nkdangar

aus309 said:


> Yes.


What is your status at the moment? have you been assigned SCO?


----------



## mohit101

For all who are waiting for their Medical clearance (Sydney backlog)......

When would our file be sent to SCO?


----------



## aus309

nkdangar said:


> What is your status at the moment? have you been assigned SCO?


Its queued for final decision after my went to India for 3 weeks. She came back with her existing TV. Will have to depart again when SCO asks to depart before the visa grant.


----------



## nannu

nkdangar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need to send the PCC and Medicals today. Is it better to send them through VFS or should i send them directly to the Delhi address of AHC by Post?


If you are sending it from Indian, then sending through VFS is better coz they usually do it withing 24 hours or max 48 hours (my application was received at AHC in less than 24 hour) , whereas if you send it through a courier it will take atleast 72 hours (3days or more if there is a holiday or weekend in between) unless you are sending it from Delhi.


----------



## nkdangar

nannu said:


> If you are sending it from Indian, then sending through VFS is better coz they usually do it withing 24 hours or max 48 hours (my application was received at AHC in less than 24 hour) , whereas if you send it through a courier it will take atleast 72 hours (3days or more if there is a holiday or weekend in between) unless you are sending it from Delhi.


Hi

Actually i am sending it off from Aus. Thanks.


----------



## missushona

nkdangar said:


> Hi
> 
> Actually i am sending it off from Aus. Thanks.


I sent my medicals from Australia too.. in post there was a 48$ courier which will dispatch within 3 days to delhi. that is good as u can track online. once u track it online then u can call delhi AHC to confirmt that they have received as well


----------



## UK19

My wife received a call today letting her know her spouse visa will be granted at some point this week!!


----------



## missushona

uk19 said:


> my wife received a call today letting her know her spouse visa will be granted at some point this week!!


congrats when did you apply visa?


----------



## dilemma1

mohit101 said:


> For all who are waiting for their Medical clearance (Sydney backlog)......
> 
> When would our file be sent to SCO?


God knows..


----------



## s00071609

dilemma1 said:


> After reading this I was so scared thinking whether the cause of delay may be my health report itself. So today I went to the medical centre where I did my medical checkup and asked for my report. They were kind enough to show me all the details and found that everything is normal and got to know that there are also few people who are having same problem as mine.Anyways thanku. Atleast I m relieved to know that there isn't any problem in my health report.


You are from Nepal rite. Where did you do your medicals? So many months for clearance is just too much despite all clinics in Nepal having e-medical system. Over 4 months is longer than any case I have heard. Which clinic was it?


----------



## anika03

I called up australian high commission today to ask about my status, she said it has been queued for final decision and it process according to the date it has been queued for the decision, not according to the DOL....so that explains why some November and December applicants are getting there visa before the october applicants.


----------



## preet1209

Can anyone take me out from this confusion plzzzzzzzzzzz

Actually my CO didn't send me any mail abt it bt she told this on phone after my interview that she is going to send my file for the decision.....when everything will be done she will inform me............. 

Is mail from CO necessary ........... i m confused now


----------



## s00071609

parth.parmar said:


> guys can anyone give me a solid answer for my query?
> 
> Can i (inquiring for my wife) travel from india to aus without a grant letter?
> pretty sure i dont need grant letter in australia, but not sure about india..
> 
> ps. any chance i can check tfn n if granted then call ahc or australian immigration n obtain the grant number n get the visa status thru VEVO online n travel as soon as i get the visa granted?


Your grant letter is not required because your visa is linked to your passport number. If for any reason it is not linked at the time you go, you won't be able to enter Australia. Aus immi do not check grant letter you are right, they dont even need grant number, etc, your passport is enough. 

Best is to call the immi and confirm with them that your visa is linked to your pp and there will be no problem travelling to Aus. I would suggest you call the immi in Aust rather than in India. AHC delhi operators tend to be unhelpful. Aus immi should have no problem in providing your current visa status, but they may not give you the details if your are not the applicant which Delhi immi does.


----------



## s00071609

preet1209 said:


> Can anyone take me out from this confusion plzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Actually my CO didn't send me any mail abt it bt she told this on phone after my interview that she is going to send my file for the decision.....when everything will be done she will inform me.............
> 
> Is mail from CO necessary ........... i m confused now


The answer to this would only be guess work. Better to call the CO and ask. It might have been queued but CO did not email. There is no need to email you. It might not have been queued yet. Who knows CO might be on leave, you never know.


----------



## s00071609

s00071609 said:


> Your grant letter is not required because your visa is linked to your passport number. If for any reason it is not linked at the time you go, you won't be able to enter Australia. Aus immi do not check grant letter you are right, they dont even need grant number, etc, your passport is enough.
> 
> Best is to call the immi and confirm with them that your visa is linked to your pp and there will be no problem travelling to Aus. I would suggest you call the immi in Aust rather than in India. AHC delhi operators tend to be unhelpful. Aus immi should have no problem in providing your current visa status, but they may not give you the details if your are not the applicant which Delhi immi does.


And for your information- you do not need a grant letter even in India or elsewhere unless the person checking your visa wants some cash. The Aus immi has provided training on how to check the visa online to officials. Mine grant letter was not checked in Nepal but was checked in System. One of the immi staff told me that they are trained and are aware that no visa label is needed for Aus. Even in Bankok transit they told me the same thing.


----------



## dilemma1

s00071609 said:


> You are from Nepal rite. Where did you do your medicals? So many months for clearance is just too much despite all clinics in Nepal having e-medical system. Over 4 months is longer than any case I have heard. Which clinic was it?


Yes I m from Nepal. Its more than too much. They already have crossed their limits but I cant do anything as its not in my hand. I did my medicals from Nepal International Clinic (NIC) Lal Darbar Marg. Wish you good luck. Hope you will get your visa very soon without any problem.


----------



## Ravi_12

Hi...
My TFN got updated today......

In howmany days i can expect my grant letter...

Anyone please help....


----------



## SMaha

*Clarification needed*

Hi,
Firstly, many congratulations to Lonelyf90, Sep, S_Hi and all others who have got their visas. 
Can someone let me know:-
-	Is it necessary that the SCO must be assigned for the visa to be granted?
-	In my case, as we have received an email from the CO (in response to my question about any updates) stating that the delay is due to a backlog in Global Health, will it have to be forwarded to the SCO from the CO?
-	Can we ask the same to the CO?
-	It has been 6 months and 2 weeks to the DOL and if the SCO will be the one making the decision, then will it mean 90 days from the date of case queuing to SCO or will the CO be able to make a final decision 
We have only received a response from the CO on 1st May, when should we be able to contact him next without sounding too pushy. 

Eagerly waiting for your responses. 

Thanks
SMaha.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## preet1209

s00071609 said:


> The answer to this would only be guess work. Better to call the CO and ask. It might have been queued but CO did not email. There is no need to email you. It might not have been queued yet. Who knows CO might be on leave, you never know.


Yes my CO is on leave bt since march and she sent my case on 27th of Feb .... she told me that day tht she will inform me whn my visa will be finalized now she sent it for final decision ....... if u r saying then i will call AHC too


----------



## MsShaikh

Ravi_12 said:


> Hi...
> My TFN got updated today......
> 
> In howmany days i can expect my grant letter...
> 
> Anyone please help....


Hi Ravi_12,

Many congratulations... Happy reunion...:clap2::clap2:....I think u can expect the grant etter in next 2 or max 3days..!!

Regards,
MsShaikh


----------



## srvj

SMaha said:


> Hi,
> Firstly, many congratulations to Lonelyf90, Sep, S_Hi and all others who have got their visas.
> Can someone let me know:-
> -	Is it necessary that the SCO must be assigned for the visa to be granted?
> -	In my case, as we have received an email from the CO (in response to my question about any updates) stating that the delay is due to a backlog in Global Health, will it have to be forwarded to the SCO from the CO?
> -	Can we ask the same to the CO?
> -	It has been 6 months and 2 weeks to the DOL and if the SCO will be the one making the decision, then will it mean 90 days from the date of case queuing to SCO or will the CO be able to make a final decision
> We have only received a response from the CO on 1st May, when should we be able to contact him next without sounding too pushy.
> 
> Eagerly waiting for your responses.
> 
> Thanks
> SMaha.....:fingerscrossed:



Hi Smaha,

- Only SCO can grant visa CO can not,

-file will be frwd to SCO after your medicals get cleared, 

- Usually it takes 70-90 days for SCO to take a decision, (people who crossed 7 months may get quicker)


----------



## farkot

Hi Guys found a link where you can submit your feedback about any thing in the following link. Does that help for the cases which are facing huge delays?

Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## parth.parmar

s00071609 said:


> Your grant letter is not required because your visa is linked to your passport number. If for any reason it is not linked at the time you go, you won't be able to enter Australia. Aus immi do not check grant letter you are right, they dont even need grant number, etc, your passport is enough.
> 
> Best is to call the immi and confirm with them that your visa is linked to your pp and there will be no problem travelling to Aus. I would suggest you call the immi in Aust rather than in India. AHC delhi operators tend to be unhelpful. Aus immi should have no problem in providing your current visa status, but they may not give you the details if your are not the applicant which Delhi immi does.


thanks alot for getting back to me..
now watt i've heard is theres a service for airport/airline people for aus immigration entry 24/7 if the passport isnt linked or there are any problem then thats how they work it out for the passenger.. BUT like u said i (my wife) wont be able to enter aus in ur first para?? i dont get it? cuz i think aus has label-free visa so it'll be fine once u get outta india. aus wont mind if u dont hv the proof..

However, like u said call up aus immi. i m thinking to call em up n get the grant number n then aus has a service of VEVO for all aus visa holders/online applicants/people who got visa granted, they can actually see their status online or their employers can check it aswell. 
if they dont give me the details then ill probs get my wife to call up ahc n ask em for the grant number so i can print off the VEVO status as my grant proof and visa conditions in it..


----------



## parth.parmar

s00071609 said:


> And for your information- you do not need a grant letter even in India or elsewhere unless the person checking your visa wants some cash. The Aus immi has provided training on how to check the visa online to officials. Mine grant letter was not checked in Nepal but was checked in System. One of the immi staff told me that they are trained and are aware that no visa label is needed for Aus. Even in Bankok transit they told me the same thing.


that was very helpful s00071609


----------



## parth.parmar

SMaha said:


> Hi,
> Firstly, many congratulations to Lonelyf90, Sep, S_Hi and all others who have got their visas.
> Can someone let me know:-
> -	Is it necessary that the SCO must be assigned for the visa to be granted?
> -	In my case, as we have received an email from the CO (in response to my question about any updates) stating that the delay is due to a backlog in Global Health, will it have to be forwarded to the SCO from the CO?
> -	Can we ask the same to the CO?
> -	It has been 6 months and 2 weeks to the DOL and if the SCO will be the one making the decision, then will it mean 90 days from the date of case queuing to SCO or will the CO be able to make a final decision
> We have only received a response from the CO on 1st May, when should we be able to contact him next without sounding too pushy.
> 
> Eagerly waiting for your responses.
> 
> Thanks
> SMaha.....:fingerscrossed:



SMaha they process the files by queue to SCO not by DOL thats watt i read here somewhere..


----------



## mohit101

parth.parmar said:


> SMaha they process the files by queue to SCO not by DOL thats watt i read here somewhere..


If that's the case then why do they say it takes about 7 months to get the Visa. I hope it's quicker once we get the medical clearance from Sydney. 
When you hope best...you feel good!!


----------



## srvj

mohit101 said:


> If that's the case then why do they say it takes about 7 months to get the Visa. I hope it's quicker once we get the medical clearance from Sydney.
> When you hope best...you feel good!!


hi,

the term *7 months is average* (its not limit), fr those submit all sufficient docs and get medical cleared quickly, will get visa in 5 months. 

Many applicants got visa in 5 months, check the spread sheet for more details- you can see how fast they responding and submitting requested docs and also weather they applied TV, number factors effect processing in fact we can not blame AHC in some cases.

According to spread sheet, processing getting quicker in 2013. I hope all the applicant from dec 2012 will get their visas before 7 months provided with they submit medicals within 2 weeks of requested date.


----------



## mohit101

srvj said:


> hi,
> 
> the term *7 months is average* (its not limit), fr those submit all sufficient docs and get medical cleared quickly, will get visa in 5 months.
> 
> Many applicants got visa in 5 months, check the spread sheet for more details- you can see how fast they responding and submitting requested docs and also weather they applied TV, number factors effect processing in fact we can not blame AHC in some cases.
> 
> According to spread sheet, processing getting quicker in 2013. I hope all the applicant from dec 2012 will get their visas before 7 months provided with they submit medicals within 2 weeks of requested date.


I submitted my medical within week time still SCO not assigned. This proves even if you submit ur docs on time. It goes to pending.....


----------



## dilemma1

srvj said:


> hi,
> 
> the term *7 months is average* (its not limit), fr those submit all sufficient docs and get medical cleared quickly, will get visa in 5 months.
> 
> Many applicants got visa in 5 months, check the spread sheet for more details- you can see how fast they responding and submitting requested docs and also weather they applied TV, number factors effect processing in fact we can not blame AHC in some cases.
> 
> According to spread sheet, processing getting quicker in 2013. I hope all the applicant from dec 2012 will get their visas before 7 months provided with they submit medicals within 2 weeks of requested date.


I think the processing time depends upon applicant's luck. It doesn't totally depend upon the documents u submit while applying visa. In my case officer was allocated in 10 weeks and he just asked for PCC,medical and central ceremony photo which I submitted within 2 days. There wasn't any delay from my side neither from VFS but still the medical is pending in Sydney. Its sad but its true. At least for me its true.


----------



## Ravi_12

MsShaikh said:


> Hi Ravi_12,
> 
> Many congratulations... Happy reunion...:clap2::clap2:....I think u can expect the grant etter in next 2 or max 3days..!!
> 
> Regards,
> MsShaikh


Thank you soooo much Shaikh...


----------



## mohit101

*HI*



parth.parmar said:


> SMaha they process the files by queue to SCO not by DOL thats watt i read here somewhere..


The response I received from CO was medicals are being processed between 2 weeks to 4 months. For me it's going to be 4 months. Hopefully I will get my medical clearance from Sydney otherwise I will email my CO.

I think you should email ur CO too. It's been already 4 month since u have gone through medical.


----------



## pggupta

dilemma1 said:


> I think the processing time depends upon applicant's luck. It doesn't totally depend upon the documents u submit while applying visa. In my case officer was allocated in 10 weeks and he just asked for PCC,medical and central ceremony photo which I submitted within 2 days. There wasn't any delay from my side neither from VFS but still the medical is pending in Sydney. Its sad but its true. At least for me its true.


I guess there is no logic behind how AHC processes the application. They pick whichever application they want. 
I submitted all docs at the time of lodgement and medicals were submitted within 1 week. it took one month to get medical clearance and now waiting.................


----------



## SMaha

srvj said:


> Hi Smaha,
> 
> - Only SCO can grant visa CO can not,
> 
> -file will be frwd to SCO after your medicals get cleared,
> 
> - Usually it takes 70-90 days for SCO to take a decision, (people who crossed 7 months may get quicker)


 Hey SRVJ
Thanks for your prompt reply.. 
looks like waiting is the only option i have.. although from what u say, hopefully its quick enuf now..its 7 months to the date of lodgement @ the end of this month..maybe its sooner than 90 days..
thanks again..!


----------



## SMaha

parth.parmar said:


> SMaha they process the files by queue to SCO not by DOL thats watt i read here somewhere..


thanks parth.parmar
yeah datz the common sentiment..DOL is of zero relevance here..it all depends on when its queued up for final go-ahead from SCO... although it seems unfair dat applicants post oct-2012 have received their visas before the sep-oct 2012 applicants!! But at least they get to be with their spouses...dats the silver lining to the cloud...
congrats to all those who received their visas...Something is better than nothing!!!
All the best to all of us on day 2 of this week...!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SMaha

mohit101 said:


> If that's the case then why do they say it takes about 7 months to get the Visa. I hope it's quicker once we get the medical clearance from Sydney.
> When you hope best...you feel good!!


hey mohit 101
ur right its a mystery why they say average 7 months from date of lodgement but say delay is because of backlog..aren't these delays accounted for within the 7 months given as an allowance as processing time?? nobody gives a clear picture as to how much delay is expected...at least then we can get on with applying for TV..but considering many applicants are being asked to withdraw their TV applications, dunno if that will work either...!!!
Lets hope backlogs are cleared sooner rather than later..
Good luck...


----------



## SMaha

dilemma1 said:


> I think the processing time depends upon applicant's luck. It doesn't totally depend upon the documents u submit while applying visa. In my case officer was allocated in 10 weeks and he just asked for PCC,medical and central ceremony photo which I submitted within 2 days. There wasn't any delay from my side neither from VFS but still the medical is pending in Sydney. Its sad but its true. At least for me its true.


hey dilemma1
i agree with u totally on this..its all luck..i too submitted all my documents, and the officer only asked for medicals when he contacted me in jan 2013.. my medicals were despatched within 1 week of his fone call..no delay whatsoever.. seems like incomplete applications are being processed sooner than complete prompt applications!!! Unfair, Frustrating, Worrying but undeniably True!!!
all the best..!!


----------



## dilemma1

SMaha said:


> Hey SRVJ
> Thanks for your prompt reply..
> looks like waiting is the only option i have.. although from what u say, hopefully its quick enuf now..its 7 months to the date of lodgement @ the end of this month..maybe its sooner than 90 days..
> thanks again..!


just wanted to know... how many of us in this forum r d victim of medical backlog?


----------



## SMaha

dilemma1 said:


> hi SMaha
> you r also an oct applicant isn't it? what about ur medical clearance?


hi dilemma1
yes i submitted my application on 30th oct..submitted medicals on 16th Jan..my case officer responded on 1st May to my email regarding an update..he said he's waiting for medical clearance due to huge backlog in global health...!
anticipation and frustration making the wait absolutely difficult!!!
what abt u? any updates..how often do u think contacting the case officer is acceptable without seeming pushy?? dont want anything to adversely affect the approval..!!!
thanks!


----------



## SMaha

dilemma1 said:


> just wanted to know... how many of us in this forum r d victim of medical backlog?


hey dilemma1
i like ur choice of words.."victim" is right!!! i am one for sure...!!!


----------



## s00071609

dilemma1 said:


> Yes I m from Nepal. Its more than too much. They already have crossed their limits but I cant do anything as its not in my hand. I did my medicals from Nepal International Clinic (NIC) Lal Darbar Marg. Wish you good luck. Hope you will get your visa very soon without any problem.


is it due to the clinic? I am intending to send my wife to the same clinic, what do u suggest? Why don't u contact Global Health:

Global Health contact details

Please use the enquiry form above or fax wherever possible.
Facsimile: +61 2 8666 5901
Telephone: +61 2 8666 5777


----------



## SMaha

s00071609 said:


> is it due to the clinic? I am intending to send my wife to the same clinic, what do u suggest? Why don't u contact Global Health:
> 
> Global Health contact details
> 
> Please use the enquiry form above or fax wherever possible.
> Facsimile: +61 2 8666 5901
> Telephone: +61 2 8666 5777


hey s00071609
where is the enquiry form as stated above?? also can we contact the Global Health directly without it having any adverse effect??
ur advise will be much appreciated!
thanks!


----------



## coolsid

Hello,

I have applied for tourist visa and got it approved for 3 months. My question is, can we apply a tourist visa again after it expires or will it be rejected since the spouse visa application is in process.


----------



## s00071609

SMaha said:


> hey s00071609
> where is the enquiry form as stated above?? also can we contact the Global Health directly without it having any adverse effect??
> ur advise will be much appreciated!
> thanks!


There wont be any effect on ur visa. They dont want u to contact GH but u sud tell them how long it has been. If ur co says he had been waiting for GH to process med then u sud tell them what CO says. Afterall someone has to know wats going on. Call them dont rely on email. If i were u i would have called them long time back


----------



## lonelyf90

thanx a lot friends! this forum has helped me a lot, but sometimes honestly speaking after seeing people who applied later than me get the visas too quick I used to despair, so just I had to keep myself occupied and stopped checking this forum for a while! 
and for all those who are eagerly waiting, you have to get yourself occupied and keep your head free from this visa tension and stop checking the tfn and check jus once in a while, ul get it in the timeframe once you are sure you have submitted all the docs!


----------



## s00071609

SMaha said:


> hi dilemma1
> yes i submitted my application on 30th oct..submitted medicals on 16th Jan..my case officer responded on 1st May to my email regarding an update..he said he's waiting for medical clearance due to huge backlog in global health...!
> anticipation and frustration making the wait absolutely difficult!!!
> what abt u? any updates..how often do u think contacting the case officer is acceptable without seeming pushy?? dont want anything to adversely affect the approval..!!!
> thanks!


I dont understand why people are so afraid about asking CO or contacting them. Aus law prohibits penalizing anyone for personal prejudice. Granting visa or not is absolutely based on the Law not on individuals assessing it. Its not like -they will delay or harm you just because you ask question, they don't like your voice or face. Its your right to contact them and for this reason there is contact number and paid employees to answer you. Its just that immi law prohibits its employees to provide any legal type advice but they should assist you with at least why its taking so long for medical clearance. If they cannot answer you, call Global Health and tell them that the AHC is unable to assist as you guys have not processed the medical.

I believe that you should be pushy coz relaxing won't help. And why wouldn't anyone be in such a case where no information is given. Either you should be asked to do further medical tests if there is a problem or give the clearance. First call CO and ask, why its taking so long. If the person says its nothing to do with AHC (this is expected answer), then ask him if its ok to call GH. If he is negative- say I might try and say anyways thanks for the help. Hang the phone. Then ring GH- they will say you should contact AHC, then you should be able to explain that AHC says they cant do anything and told that its GH who is responsible. If they still say contact AHC- call CO again and tell that you contacted GH but they asked to contact you (CO). The CO will be pushed because he can no longer tell its GH delaying medical because you just asked them. You got to do all these.


----------



## dilemma1

dilemma1 said:


> just wanted to know... how many of us in this forum r d victim of medical backlog?





SMaha said:


> hi dilemma1
> yes i submitted my application on 30th oct..submitted medicals on 16th Jan..my case officer responded on 1st May to my email regarding an update..he said he's waiting for medical clearance due to huge backlog in global health...!
> anticipation and frustration making the wait absolutely difficult!!!
> what abt u? any updates..how often do u think contacting the case officer is acceptable without seeming pushy?? dont want anything to adversely affect the approval..!!!
> thanks!


still in same position. no updates at all.  I think I mailed him 4 times. Every time before mailing him I think exactly like you that whether its going to have adverse effect. but in this forum I have seen people who keep on mailing and calling AHC and got their visa without difficulty. It is very frustrating that we cant do anything although we have the right to know about our case. hope this hard period soon comes to an end :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zsubbu

lonelyf90 said:


> friends,
> All Praise to Allah, Ive got my visa, thereby, my waiting comes to an end:clap2:lane:


I am very happy for u.... congratulations.


----------



## zsubbu

Ravi_12 said:


> Hi...
> My TFN got updated today......
> 
> In howmany days i can expect my grant letter...
> 
> Anyone please help....


congratulations ravi


----------



## dilemma1

s00071609 said:


> is it due to the clinic? I am intending to send my wife to the same clinic, what do u suggest? Why don't u contact Global Health:
> 
> Global Health contact details
> 
> Please use the enquiry form above or fax wherever possible.
> Facsimile: +61 2 8666 5901
> Telephone: +61 2 8666 5777


My friend had done medicals from the same clinic few month back for same 309 visa and in her case she didn't face any problems so I also did mine from the same clinic but my bad luck. But one thing when I went there few days back to know about my medical report they told me that few people are also facing same problem as mine. so I think its better not to prefer this one.


----------



## s00071609

dilemma1 said:


> My friend had done medicals from the same clinic few month back for same 309 visa and in her case she didn't face any problems so I also did mine from the same clinic but my bad luck. But one thing when I went there few days back to know about my medical report they told me that few people are also facing same problem as mine. so I think its better not to prefer this one.


Do you know how is Norvic Int't Hospital? One guy told me they are sluggish but they were saying they send the medicals the next day. NIC said it takes 3-4 days.


----------



## parth.parmar

mohit101 said:


> The response I received from CO was medicals are being processed between 2 weeks to 4 months. For me it's going to be 4 months. Hopefully I will get my medical clearance from Sydney otherwise I will email my CO.
> 
> I think you should email ur CO too. It's been already 4 month since u have gone through medical.


my file is already sent to SCO n will be finalized in this week or next coming 2 weeks.


----------



## dilemma1

s00071609 said:


> Do you know how is Norvic Int't Hospital? One guy told me they are sluggish but they were saying they send the medicals the next day. NIC said it takes 3-4 days.


Sorry I don't know about Norvic but in case of NIC yes its true. They send the report within 3 days. When I saw their computer record they had sent mine within 3 days. but I don't know how it got piled up in GH.


----------



## parth.parmar

JUST CHECKED MY TFN 
ITS UPADATED 
Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.

FINALLLLYYYYYYYYYY 
EXTREMELY HAPPY WIFE WILL BE FLYING HERE IN 7 DAYS


----------



## mel220813

parth.parmar said:


> JUST CHECKED MY TFN
> ITS UPADATED
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> FINALLLLYYYYYYYYYY
> EXTREMELY HAPPY WIFE WILL BE FLYING HERE IN 7 DAYS


Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## dilemma1

parth.parmar said:


> JUST CHECKED MY TFN
> ITS UPADATED
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> FINALLLLYYYYYYYYYY
> EXTREMELY HAPPY WIFE WILL BE FLYING HERE IN 7 DAYS


Congratulation!!! happy reunion..:clap2:


----------



## dilemma1

mel220813 said:


> Congratulations !!!!!


hi mel220813,
You applied in august. what took you so long?


----------



## pggupta

parth.parmar said:


> JUST CHECKED MY TFN
> ITS UPADATED
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> FINALLLLYYYYYYYYYY
> EXTREMELY HAPPY WIFE WILL BE FLYING HERE IN 7 DAYS


Hey buddy, congratulations. Very happy for you.

Know help me. When we are checking the TFN website at what point we should get the message "that you are eligible for A TFN......." 
When I try to check mine it goes upto last page where it asks me to submit the application, I never pressed Submit.


----------



## preet1209

parth.parmar said:


> JUST CHECKED MY TFN
> ITS UPADATED
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> FINALLLLYYYYYYYYYY
> EXTREMELY HAPPY WIFE WILL BE FLYING HERE IN 7 DAYS


Congrats and happy reunionlane:


----------



## parth.parmar

pggupta said:


> hey buddy, congratulations. Very happy for you.
> 
> Know help me. When we are checking the tfn website at what point we should get the message "that you are eligible for a tfn......."
> when i try to check mine it goes upto last page where it asks me to submit the application, i never pressed submit.


thanks alot..
And submit it it wont let u actually apply for tfn cuz u wont be elligible


----------



## parth.parmar

thanks alot people


----------



## anika03

can please somebody please tell what happens when the application is returned to the CO from the SCO because of lack of some document???
mine was returned today cause of AFP(AUSTRALIAN POLICE CHECK)
how much time does it take after the document is submitted???


----------



## maddy67135

parth.parmar said:


> thanks alot people


Hey Parth,

Many many congratulations on your visa.


----------



## nannu

parth.parmar said:


> JUST CHECKED MY TFN
> ITS UPADATED
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> FINALLLLYYYYYYYYYY
> EXTREMELY HAPPY WIFE WILL BE FLYING HERE IN 7 DAYS


Congratulations :clap2:!!!!!


----------



## manv1983

If the applicant is having medical in Australia while on tourist visa, Do we only need to send the AHC - The medical receipt and they will automatically get the medicals when its finalised or 
once we get the reports by post at our home, we have send that reports to AHC by courier !!

Please clearify !!


----------



## manpal

dilemma1 said:


> just wanted to know... how many of us in this forum r d victim of medical backlog?


Dear friends.... 

Kindly throw some light on my case. 
I lodged my spouse visa case on 17 Oct. 2011 and since then I am not getting visa due to non medical clearance. After submitting my medical reports many times to Global Health...they arrive on the conclusion and recommended me some treatment.

After treatment, I submitted my final report on medicals on 8th mar. 2013 and waiting since then for some good news...

I am very much frustrated...even my case officer does nt reply to any of my mails from last June 2012...

Contacted on all possible phone nos., emails, faxes...but only one response from every one that you have to wait...but how much wait...dont they priortise the cases on basis of DOL..

I really feel trapped in the situation and dont know wat to do...

Please help...


----------



## dream_chaser

dilemma1 said:


> just wanted to know... how many of us in this forum r d victim of medical backlog?


I am. My medicals haven't been cleared yet because of the backlog


----------



## dream_chaser

parth.parmar said:


> JUST CHECKED MY TFN
> ITS UPADATED
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> FINALLLLYYYYYYYYYY
> EXTREMELY HAPPY WIFE WILL BE FLYING HERE IN 7 DAYS


Congratulations!


----------



## aus309

manv1983 said:


> If the applicant is having medical in Australia while on tourist visa, Do we only need to send the AHC - The medical receipt and they will automatically get the medicals when its finalised or
> once we get the reports by post at our home, we have send that reports to AHC by courier !!
> 
> Please clearify !!


Hi,

You will receive the medical report to ur address. DOnt open it and send it to AHC.

Thanks,


----------



## aus309

anika03 said:


> can please somebody please tell what happens when the application is returned to the CO from the SCO because of lack of some document???
> mine was returned today cause of AFP(AUSTRALIAN POLICE CHECK)
> how much time does it take after the document is submitted???


Hi,

Why because of AFP. Are u in aus and did not provide AFP??

Thanks.


----------



## nkdangar

parth.parmar said:


> thanks alot for getting back to me..
> now watt i've heard is theres a service for airport/airline people for aus immigration entry 24/7 if the passport isnt linked or there are any problem then thats how they work it out for the passenger.. BUT like u said i (my wife) wont be able to enter aus in ur first para?? i dont get it? cuz i think aus has label-free visa so it'll be fine once u get outta india. aus wont mind if u dont hv the proof..
> 
> However, like u said call up aus immi. i m thinking to call em up n get the grant number n then aus has a service of VEVO for all aus visa holders/online applicants/people who got visa granted, they can actually see their status online or their employers can check it aswell.
> if they dont give me the details then ill probs get my wife to call up ahc n ask em for the grant number so i can print off the VEVO status as my grant proof and visa conditions in it..


Hi Parth,

I also flew from Ahmedabad last month to come here to Melb and i only had my grant letter and passport. The airport staff at check in looked into his system and wasn't qualified enough to understand so he took my passport and grant letter to his senior and came back in 10-15 mins and said its all clear now. Then i didn;t have any issue on my Dubai stopover or in Aus. Thanks.

Hope my experience will help you.


----------



## melb220813

dilemma1 said:


> hi mel220813,
> You applied in august. what took you so long?


Hi Dilemma1,

my file got delayed due to one medical report outstanding, which i had completed in AUS as on 1st feb 2013 (on tourist visa) and then finally got medical clearance from CO as on 11th April 2013 (delayed mainly due to Global health back log) and now its forwarded to SCO as on 11th April 2013. 

Now waiting for SCO to grant my visa !! its been really long wait for me ... hope I get the grant soon :fingerscrossed:


Thanks.


----------



## pardeep

congratulation to All who got visas, pls help me guys i already have tfn and today i apply on ato and it showed that ur details indicates that ur are not eligible it mean i can check my visa status on ato pls


----------



## nannu

aarvee said:


> hi frnz..
> I lodged my application on march 22, 2013 and am yet to receive a call / mail from co.
> also, I had applied for a tourist visa. unfortunately I was asked to withdraw the same siting that I have made two visits in the last one year and I withdrew the tourist visa.
> I would like to know how long I need to wait for the first communication from AHC regarding my spouse visa application and on the other hand, how long should I wait to lodge another tourist visa which would be accepted. the situation is totally skewed. kindly advice if you have any info.
> 
> Thnk U


Hi aarvee,

Have u been assigned a CO?


----------



## parth.parmar

nkdangar said:


> hi parth,
> 
> i also flew from ahmedabad last month to come here to melb and i only had my grant letter and passport. The airport staff at check in looked into his system and wasn't qualified enough to understand so he took my passport and grant letter to his senior and came back in 10-15 mins and said its all clear now. Then i didn;t have any issue on my dubai stopover or in aus. Thanks.
> 
> Hope my experience will help you.


it did help me thanks alot


----------



## Dev_asm

*Expecting visa soon*

Hi Guys, 
Its 64 days for us now. So, should expect visa this month. 
According to the spreadsheet most of them have been getting their visa between 70-80 days. So maybe in coming 10 days if I am lucky..! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dilemma1

manpal said:


> Dear friends....
> 
> Kindly throw some light on my case.
> I lodged my spouse visa case on 17 Oct. 2011 and since then I am not getting visa due to non medical clearance. After submitting my medical reports many times to Global Health...they arrive on the conclusion and recommended me some treatment.
> 
> After treatment, I submitted my final report on medicals on 8th mar. 2013 and waiting since then for some good news...
> 
> I am very much frustrated...even my case officer does nt reply to any of my mails from last June 2012...
> 
> Contacted on all possible phone nos., emails, faxes...but only one response from every one that you have to wait...but how much wait...dont they priortise the cases on basis of DOL..
> I really feel trapped in the situation and dont know wat to do...
> 
> Please help...



Hi,
I m waiting for seven months n feel like d sky has already fallen on me, I can't even imagine from what situation u r going through. But have faith on God. As you r 2011 applicant n have already done d treatment I believe that destination is not so far. lets pray for quick grant.
When did u come to know that there is some problem in your medical. Did d medical center informed u or GH informed you about this? I m asking this coz I have heard that the medical center informs u first about any problem before sending it to GH.

I don't know how CO and AHC works. isn't it their duty and our right to know about our case. Don't lose your hope. happiness is on the way for you.


----------



## Abz777

Dev_asm said:


> Hi Guys,
> Its 64 days for us now. So, should expect visa this month.
> According to the spreadsheet most of them have been getting their visa between 70-80 days. So maybe in coming 10 days if I am lucky..! :fingerscrossed:


Hi
If u check u havnt provide co assing detail in SS how come u got Sco assing before Sco. So just want to confirm when ur file assing for ur file.
Thanks


----------



## s00071609

anika03 said:


> can please somebody please tell what happens when the application is returned to the CO from the SCO because of lack of some document???
> mine was returned today cause of AFP(AUSTRALIAN POLICE CHECK)
> how much time does it take after the document is submitted???


Well, didn't the CO tell you what additional documents will be needed?
Why would you need AFP report if you are applying for a partner visa. Have you lived in aus in other visa for over 12 months?


----------



## coolsid

Hello,

Can somebody tell me whether we are allowed to renew TV once it expires while the SV is in process?


----------



## s00071609

manpal said:


> Dear friends....
> 
> Kindly throw some light on my case.
> I lodged my spouse visa case on 17 Oct. 2011 and since then I am not getting visa due to non medical clearance. After submitting my medical reports many times to Global Health...they arrive on the conclusion and recommended me some treatment.
> 
> After treatment, I submitted my final report on medicals on 8th mar. 2013 and waiting since then for some good news...
> 
> I am very much frustrated...even my case officer does nt reply to any of my mails from last June 2012...
> 
> Contacted on all possible phone nos., emails, faxes...but only one response from every one that you have to wait...but how much wait...dont they priortise the cases on basis of DOL..
> 
> I really feel trapped in the situation and dont know wat to do...
> 
> Please help...


I doubt they will prioritize based on DOL. These kinds of cases usually take long. But you should call your CO. COs can contact GH and ask about your case.


----------



## s00071609

dilemma1 said:


> Hi,
> I m waiting for seven months n feel like d sky has already fallen on me, I can't even imagine from what situation u r going through. But have faith on God. As you r 2011 applicant n have already done d treatment I believe that destination is not so far. lets pray for quick grant.
> When did u come to know that there is some problem in your medical. Did d medical center informed u or GH informed you about this? I m asking this coz I have heard that the medical center informs u first about any problem before sending it to GH.
> 
> I don't know how CO and AHC works. isn't it their duty and our right to know about our case. Don't lose your hope. happiness is on the way for you.


You should call GH or CO and pester them or your wait will be even longer. One of the persons I know got an Aus MP to call the immi and the GH in case similar to yours which was taking unusually long time.

I posted before about medicals. One doctor may think the case is normal while the other might ask treatment. The clinic does call you if there is something abnormal, but the clinic doctor may take the case as normal but obviously GH will be stricter.

I told you guys about TB exposure that leaves spots on chest X ray. Doctor told me its normal for him but its possible that immi may ask for further tests. I was in Aus and they didn't. These sorts of spots are absolutely normal because the spots are created when your body comes in contact with the virus and your body fights. Obviously your body wins. But it comes in the x-ray. I hope nothing is wrong with yours but you sud get in touch with CO by phone.


----------



## parth.parmar

guys how come no one updated my details in SS?
visa grant date 14/5/2013
applied TV on 6/5 but co of tv asked to withdraw it n told me my file will be finalized in 2-3 weeks on 9/5 n got spouse visa granted 14/5 no grant letter yet
checked tfn thats how i found out and called ahc to double check n tried to ask them grant number they said they dont hv it only sco has it who will send it out in grant email
hope this will help to the people who r waiting 
hope u all get the visa soon


----------



## pardeep

parth.parmar said:


> guys how come no one updated my details in SS?
> visa grant date 14/5/2013
> applied TV on 6/5 but co of tv asked to withdraw it n told me my file will be finalized in 2-3 weeks on 9/5 n got spouse visa granted 14/5 no grant letter yet
> checked tfn thats how i found out and called ahc to double check n tried to ask them grant number they said they dont hv it only sco has it who will send it out in grant email
> hope this will help to the people who r waiting
> hope u all get the visa soon


congrats dear, 
i just want to ask you were there any special circumstances in your case


----------



## parth.parmar

pardeep said:


> congrats dear,
> i just want to ask you were there any special circumstances in your case


no but i think i applied for tv when my file was very close fron the front desk of the queue and my co of tv asked me to withdraw the application n i withdrawn it asap so she must've told my co or sco to finalize as i even told em i wanted my spouse to fly on this 20th


----------



## dilemma1

s00071609 said:


> You should call GH or CO and pester them or your wait will be even longer. One of the persons I know got an Aus MP to call the immi and the GH in case similar to yours which was taking unusually long time.
> 
> I posted before about medicals. One doctor may think the case is normal while the other might ask treatment. The clinic does call you if there is something abnormal, but the clinic doctor may take the case as normal but obviously GH will be stricter.
> 
> I told you guys about TB exposure that leaves spots on chest X ray. Doctor told me its normal for him but its possible that immi may ask for further tests. I was in Aus and they didn't. These sorts of spots are absolutely normal because the spots are created when your body comes in contact with the virus and your body fights. Obviously your body wins. But it comes in the x-ray. I hope nothing is wrong with yours but you sud get in touch with CO by phone.


Called GH few weeks back and was received by answering machine which says that its no longer in use. when I emailed GH, got auto generated email as reply stating that I should contact CO. when I informed this to CO, he says its not in his hand. My husband also went to immigration but they also said that they can't say anything and I should contact CO about my case. Its like a close loop. Tired of all these poppet answers.


----------



## SMaha

dilemma1 said:


> Called GH few weeks back and was received by answering machine which says that its no longer in use. when I emailed GH, got auto generated email as reply stating that I should contact CO. when I informed this to CO, he says its not in his hand. My husband also went to immigration but they also said that they can't say anything and I should contact CO about my case. Its like a close loop. Tired of all these poppet answers.


hi dilemma1
i can understand what ur going thru..my husband and i are contemplating contacting GH and also immigration in Australia.. hence ur above inputs are valuable in this context..seems like passing the buck is a favourite pastime across the pacific...!!! 
i contacted the AHC today ..the operator told me my file is still with the CO only..apparently dat means they still havent received clearance from Sydney..the operator told me standard processing times are 7-12 months...sum applications are taking full 12 months while sum are being processed within 7 months...dunno whether to be hopeful or even more dejected.. fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:
lets hope and pray things move at the pace of our thoughts !!!
Good luck to all of us!


----------



## anika03

can someone please answer my question. ..what happens if the application is returned to the case officer from senior case officer? ?


----------



## nkdangar

pardeep said:


> congrats dear,
> i just want to ask you were there any special circumstances in your case


Hi Pardeep,

when was your co assigned and what documents did they ask you for? When did you submitted them? Thx.


----------



## mohit101

*Hi*



parth.parmar said:


> my file is already sent to SCO n will be finalized in this week or next coming 2 weeks.


Oh good! All the best mate!


----------



## Dev_asm

Abz777 said:


> Hi
> If u check u havnt provide co assing detail in SS how come u got Sco assing before Sco. So just want to confirm when ur file assing for ur file.
> Thanks


Co was assigned on 12/3/2013 and he forwarded the application into the queue on the very same day. This info was there in the old spreadsheet but somehow it has disappeared from the new sheet.


----------



## balhary

anika03 said:


> can someone please answer my question. ..what happens if the application is returned to the case officer from senior case officer? ?


If something is wrong like missing document the SCO send the file back to CO, as soon as CO gets the document from the applicant he/she forward it again to SCO.they prioritize the file


----------



## balhary

O hell, just call AHC the operator Said SCO has sent your file back to your CO who took 10 months to complete my file don't know what to do. CO is not responding, mail her twice


----------



## srvj

Dev_asm said:


> Co was assigned on 12/3/2013 and he forwarded the application into the queue on the very same day. This info was there in the old spreadsheet but somehow it has disappeared from the new sheet.



Hi,

It interesting that co assigned and forwarded file to sco on the same day,

have done Medicals before and when was it?

Good luck


----------



## anika03

thanks balhary....I hope it is like you are saying it is....its been more than 7 months now...day before yesterday I got a call from co saying the file has been returned to her because the sco wants police check from australian federal police. ..it takes 15 working days to get that and they want original paper, so after my husband gets the document he will then post it to india...so for me its again a long wait. ..really frustrated. ..I duno what to do. .


----------



## srvj

Hi Farkot,

you posted that your file has been frwd to SCO

have you received any confirmation from co when file was forwarded to SCO and how email/Phone.

Thank you


----------



## pardeep

nkdangar said:


> Hi Pardeep,
> 
> when was your co assigned and what documents did they ask you for? When did you submitted them? Thx.


they ask for photos as i submitted my medicalS and pcc along with my application.i submitted them after 2 weeks as there were public holidays


----------



## balhary

anika03 said:


> thanks balhary....I hope it is like you are saying it is....its been more than 7 months now...day before yesterday I got a call from co saying the file has been returned to her because the sco wants police check from australian federal police. ..it takes 15 working days to get that and they want original paper, so after my husband gets the document he will then post it to india...so for me its again a long wait. ..really frustrated. ..I duno what to do. .


We r in the same boat, my CO also got my file back from my SCO, that's what operator said. I haven't got any call from CO. Don't know what happened. It is frustrated.Have u been to Australia before ? HE Sending PCC streight to immigration address Right ?


----------



## mohit101

Can someone please advise if you have been waiting more than 4 months for medical clearance to come from Sydney? CO advised it’s taking 2 weeks to 4 months and it’s already been 4months now???
Shall I contact Global Health. Please provide the GH contact as this one Telephone: +61 2 8666 5777
is no longer working?


----------



## pardeep

balhary said:


> We r in the same boat, my CO also got my file back from my SCO, that's what operator said. I haven't got any call from CO. Don't know what happened. It is frustrated.Have u been to Australia before ? HE Sending PCC streight to immigration address Right ?


just pray to God because you cannot expact anything from delhi


----------



## s00071609

balhary said:


> We r in the same boat, my CO also got my file back from my SCO, that's what operator said. I haven't got any call from CO. Don't know what happened. It is frustrated.Have u been to Australia before ? HE Sending PCC streight to immigration address Right ?


Can any of you whose file was returned back advise how long were you in Australia before on any visa. You should write the story in full. It makes no sense to be asked for AFP report if you never went to Australia or were there for short period.


----------



## s00071609

dilemma1 said:


> Called GH few weeks back and was received by answering machine which says that its no longer in use. when I emailed GH, got auto generated email as reply stating that I should contact CO. when I informed this to CO, he says its not in his hand. My husband also went to immigration but they also said that they can't say anything and I should contact CO about my case. Its like a close loop. Tired of all these poppet answers.


I guess they started receiving too many inquiries so they aren't using that number. Don't know what to tell. CO has the ability to chase up the medicals for you but not sure why he will do it. The only option is to call your CO frequently and ask him to chase your medicals.
Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Use this form to make a complaint. No need to be afraid as it cannot be used against your application. Tell that I am not getting any information from anywhere about my medicals and explain how this is affecting you. Stress on the department's inability to provide information or assist.


----------



## s00071609

srvj said:


> Hi Farkot,
> 
> you posted that your file has been frwd to SCO
> 
> have you received any confirmation from co when file was forwarded to SCO and how email/Phone.
> 
> Thank you


Hi did you do medicals already. My wife hasn't done it yet as she had to travel to the capital to get it done. I will probably be sent out online by clinic by monday. But did Farkot posted that his case is forwarded?


----------



## s00071609

Hi Guys,
This explains why some people are waiting for ages to get their medicals cleared while others are getting cleared very quickly. As I was guessing in my previous posts that absolutely normal cases are cleared automatically by system, but those needing manual processing are delayed: SEE BELOW

"As health information is submitted electronically, the information is received instantly by the department, avoiding any delay associated with sending hard copy health examination results to Australia.
Importantly, 75 per cent of eHealth cases are then able to be auto-cleared with no manual intervention. Furthermore, the remaining 25 per cent are processed within 48 hours by the department's Global Health processing centre – with the majority processed and finalised in minutes."

This is not to say that anyone needing manual processing need treatment or have abnormal health. I think that the eHealth system is designed with a very little allowance for slightest deviation from perfectly normal cases. For example, if normal Gulcose to be cleared is say 12-14, 11.5 & 14.5 would require manual clearing. Yet, 0.5 over or under is normal if a doctor is asked to give an opinion.


----------



## balhary

s00071609 said:


> Can any of you whose file was returned back advise how long were you in Australia before on any visa. You should write the story in full. It makes no sense to be asked for AFP report if you never went to Australia or were there for short period.


Yes I went to aus on student visa spend 4 years there and come back ( as I mentioned on spreadsheet ) and I think that's the reason AHC taking ages to clear my case


----------



## ishtpal

balhary said:


> Yes I went to aus on student visa spend 4 years there and come back ( as I mentioned on spreadsheet ) and I think that's the reason AHC taking ages to clear my case


yes that is the reasion i was also in australia on student visa and ahc asked for afp and and it take only 5 days and my wife recived it in aus and she bring with her it is neary a year and my file is still in process and now it is with sco and dont know how long will it take


----------



## preet1209

waiting waiting waiting ............. don't knw for how long it will be ????????


----------



## anika03

balhary said:


> We r in the same boat, my CO also got my file back from my SCO, that's what operator said. I haven't got any call from CO. Don't know what happened. It is frustrated.Have u been to Australia before ? HE Sending PCC streight to immigration address Right ?


my case officer called me day before yesterday. my husband will be sending it directly to my case officer. I've been to Australia 4 times in the last one and a half year, so that makes total of 12 months. thats why they are asking for the AFP check.


----------



## manv1983

hi Arvee !!

Have you got CO allocated yet ? Any news ?


----------



## manv1983

aarvee said:


> Thnx Ayaan.. Can you plz tell me when I ll receive the first communication from AHC and when I'll be asked to complete health check and pcc?





aarvee said:


> To my understanding,Documents like statutory declaration, notarized documents, letters should be submitted in original. people, plz let me know if its otherwise.


Have you got CO allocated yet ?


----------



## farkot

srvj said:


> Hi Farkot,
> 
> you posted that your file has been frwd to SCO
> 
> have you received any confirmation from co when file was forwarded to SCO and how email/Phone.
> 
> Thank you


I have no where said my case is forwarded to SCO, I was surprised to see in the excel document that my case is forwarded to SCO.

I have got medicals done on 14th May and on the same day applied for tourist visa. We were asked for PCC, Medicals and join financial documents, for which I have submitted insurance details. 

Looks like the excel sheet lost its track and does not reflect proper data.

Said to see that once people get their answers on the forum on more care to provide or udpate with their data.

Thanks


----------



## aus309

balhary said:


> Yes I went to aus on student visa spend 4 years there and come back ( as I mentioned on spreadsheet ) and I think that's the reason AHC taking ages to clear my case


Hi,

My wife was here on TV for 4 months...she came after she applied for PR...even though we were not asked we had sent the AFP.


----------



## srvj

farkot said:


> I have no where said my case is forwarded to SCO, I was surprised to see in the excel document that my case is forwarded to SCO.
> 
> I have got medicals done on 14th May and on the same day applied for tourist visa. We were asked for PCC, Medicals and join financial documents, for which I have submitted insurance details.
> 
> Looks like the excel sheet lost its track and does not reflect proper data.
> 
> Said to see that once people get their answers on the forum on more care to provide or udpate with their data.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Farkot,

I just want to confirm that, have you filled any form from the link provided in spread sheet to update detials? 

if you say yes --- you can see the very next sheet called " Form responses 1" in SS which shows updates filled by the users through link, ROW NO: 23 shows your details, if they are wrong please post correct details.

thanks


----------



## anika03

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife was here on TV for 4 months...she came after she applied for PR...even though we were not asked we had sent the AFP.


how much time did it take to get AFP check after you applied for one??they say 15 working days. ..did it take longer then that??


----------



## aus309

anika03 said:


> how much time did it take to get AFP check after you applied for one??they say 15 working days. ..did it take longer then that??


Hi,

We go it in a weeks time. But usually keep 2 weeks in hand.

Thanks.


----------



## anika03

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We go it in a weeks time. But usually keep 2 weeks in hand.
> 
> Thanks.


thanx...hopefully even I get it soon..then ill send it to my case officer. ..and again she will put me in queue for final decision. ..its really frustrating. ..its been more than 7 months now...do you have any clue how long do they take to give the decision for files who were returned to the case officer by the SCO???


----------



## aus309

anika03 said:


> thanx...hopefully even I get it soon..then ill send it to my case officer. ..and again she will put me in queue for final decision. ..its really frustrating. ..its been more than 7 months now...do you have any clue how long do they take to give the decision for files who were returned to the case officer by the SCO???


Not sure of that..but dont worry since u have crossed 7 months..u should be getting soon...all the very best..


----------



## farkot

srvj said:


> Hi Farkot,
> 
> I just want to confirm that, have you filled any form from the link provided in spread sheet to update detials?
> 
> if you say yes --- you can see the very next sheet called " Form responses 1" in SS which shows updates filled by the users through link, ROW NO: 23 shows your details, if they are wrong please post correct details.
> 
> thanks


Yes, those details were filled by me. I think i left the field
"Date when Case has been forwarded for final decision" blank while filling the form. I remember not filling this field. Other than that every thing else is correct.

Thanks


----------



## srvj

farkot said:


> Yes, those details were filled by me. I think i left the field
> "Date when Case has been forwarded for final decision" blank while filling the form. I remember not filling this field. Other than that every thing else is correct.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Farkot,

probably you might have filled it accidentally, form updates the file automatically, I have corrected it,

lets see what happens for the people in march, hope we get visas in 5 months,

I think they have improved in processing since feb 2013 as they increased fee about $600/- this year.


----------



## balhary

anika03 said:


> how much time did it take to get AFP check after you applied for one??they say 15 working days. ..did it take longer then that??


Hi, 
You will get it within 15 days not longer.


----------



## balhary

ishtpal said:


> yes that is the reasion i was also in australia on student visa and ahc asked for afp and and it take only 5 days and my wife recived it in aus and she bring with her it is neary a year and my file is still in process and now it is with sco and dont know how long will it take


Hi ishtpat,
They ask my wife's AFP what is the better way to send it to the immi ? My Indian PCC has also expired which is obvious because they r taking bloody long.what is your DOL ?


----------



## balhary

anika03 said:


> thanx...hopefully even I get it soon..then ill send it to my case officer. ..and again she will put me in queue for final decision. ..its really frustrating. ..its been more than 7 months now...do you have any clue how long do they take to give the decision for files who were returned to the case officer by the SCO???


Hi Anika03,
Where r u gonna receive ur AFP here in India or in AUS. What is the best way to send it to immi ?


----------



## farkot

Shuriti and foram.886, the excel sheet shows your case is put in queue or sco assigned. How were you informed about this? Appreciate your replies.


----------



## ishtpal

balhary said:


> Hi ishtpat,
> They ask my wife's AFP what is the better way to send it to the immi ? My Indian PCC has also expired which is obvious because they r taking bloody long.what is your DOL ?


vfs is better way to send . My dol is 15/7/2012 and my file forwarded to sco on 7/3/2013 dont know when this wait will finsh .Hope full we get visa soon Amen


----------



## nkdangar

hi srvj, 

are your add docs received at AHC? how did you send that?


----------



## srvj

nkdangar said:


> hi srvj,
> 
> are your add docs received at AHC? how did you send that?


Hi,

We have submitted through vfs india on 13/5/13. Received at delhi 0n 14/5/13.


----------



## Pra-Rads

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum and just like many of you another victim of the never ending wait for Australian partner visa (subclass 309). My case is probably a rare one involving a rare medical condition.

Here are my details - 
DOL – 19/06/2012
First Medical Test – 5/11/2012, after this I got the result on 10/12/2012 in which I was asked to repeat my chest x-ray which said “please exclude a bony lesion in the RUZ”
Second Medical Test – 10/12/2012, repeated my chest x-ray
Third Medical – 4/2/3013, I was asked to take CT Scan and sputum test as I was doubted of TB 

The result – The sputum test has come clean and I don’t have TB, but, I was incidentally diagnosed with something called osteochondroma. One of my ribs is slightly longer which is more like a rib bone abnormality. Generally in such a medical condition xray may be repeated after minimum 1 year to check that the bone has not grow any longer.

My report with the above result was uploaded on 22 April 2013. I am waiting for the medical result.

I am very anxious about my medical clearance. 
I am wondering if anyone has heard of any medical case close to mine and the results of the same??? Though I have read somewhere that a rib abnormality is an insignificant finding for the visa.


----------



## SMaha

mohit101 said:


> Can someone please advise if you have been waiting more than 4 months for medical clearance to come from Sydney? CO advised it’s taking 2 weeks to 4 months and it’s already been 4months now???
> Shall I contact Global Health. Please provide the GH contact as this one Telephone: +61 2 8666 5777
> is no longer working?


hi mohit101
our case is similar..i too have submitted medicals 4 months back..my husband contacted Global Health today and received d same voice recording dat others received.. stating one shud contact DIAC.. dont know where to go lookin for answers.. Divine intervention seems the only answer...Maybe God himself has to come down and approve cos humans seem incompetent everywhere...here and across the pacific..!!
Waiting for Divine inspiration ...
God speed..!
All the best..one more week down the drain...!!!


----------



## s00071609

Pra-Rads said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and just like many of you another victim of the never ending wait for Australian partner visa (subclass 309). My case is probably a rare one involving a rare medical condition.
> 
> Here are my details -
> DOL – 19/06/2012
> First Medical Test – 5/11/2012, after this I got the result on 10/12/2012 in which I was asked to repeat my chest x-ray which said “please exclude a bony lesion in the RUZ”
> Second Medical Test – 10/12/2012, repeated my chest x-ray
> Third Medical – 4/2/3013, I was asked to take CT Scan and sputum test as I was doubted of TB
> 
> The result – The sputum test has come clean and I don’t have TB, but, I was incidentally diagnosed with something called osteochondroma. One of my ribs is slightly longer which is more like a rib bone abnormality. Generally in such a medical condition xray may be repeated after minimum 1 year to check that the bone has not grow any longer.
> 
> My report with the above result was uploaded on 22 April 2013. I am waiting for the medical result.
> 
> I am very anxious about my medical clearance.
> I am wondering if anyone has heard of any medical case close to mine and the results of the same??? Though I have read somewhere that a rib abnormality is an insignificant finding for the visa.


Might take a bit longer but as long as you don't have a TB, you should be fine. TB is an epidemic and immi takes is most seriously than anything else. The main principle is, as long as you don't poses risk to Aus health, its fine. You cannot treat it instantly but its uncertain if you will need any treatment later as well. If bone grows to the extent it should not then only you might need treatment. Should not affect visa though


----------



## s00071609

balhary said:


> Yes I went to aus on student visa spend 4 years there and come back ( as I mentioned on spreadsheet ) and I think that's the reason AHC taking ages to clear my case


Thanks for the info. Dont expect everyone is up to date with SS. When you write sth, your target should be anyone new to the forum and it should be clear and ur circumstances are important. Hope everyone understands this. Never ask something like this:
I lodged my visa on Feb 10 and got approved on May 5, Please update the SS. This will make all the people out her crazy.

Well, if your wife is in Canada and u got visa in a couple of months, its no surprise- Low risk country. But mention it


----------



## s00071609

SMaha said:


> hi mohit101
> our case is similar..i too have submitted medicals 4 months back..my husband contacted Global Health today and received d same voice recording dat others received.. stating one shud contact DIAC.. dont know where to go lookin for answers.. Divine intervention seems the only answer...Maybe God himself has to come down and approve cos humans seem incompetent everywhere...here and across the pacific..!!
> Waiting for Divine inspiration ...
> God speed..!
> All the best..one more week down the drain...!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Humans are making u incompetent. GH phone is useless. I wouldn't stay quiet if i was in your situation. something must be moving. Let me think:
> 
> Call the immi in Aus and ask them the same thing u ask to this forum. I have called immi many times: When I was on a Bridging visa, I got 7 in IELTS. Rules were due to change in some time (65 point system). They designed a policy to process everyone who is doing Professional Year Program before the new rule. My question was- I have 120 points with 7 in IELTS, Proff Year students will have 120 points after finishing. Why are u speeding their visa but not mine? Is it money they paid is paying them back?
> Note: You cannot apply for a PR on Bridging visa.
> I call immigration and pestered them, they were unable to answer me really coZ I was logical and the policy was ****. They were just employees, cant do anything. I wrote to the immi minister Chris Bowen, Visa Chief and the Global Feedback. I got a combined answer to my queries with all general information.
> 
> In my conversation with department, i even told I want to sue immi, could you pls advise what would be the process.
> These things dont affect your visa- I got my TR but too late trapped in 65 pts in which I applied and got PR.
> 
> Your case is easire- you just need info- but dont know who is there to help. Ask the department. Just need to be able to talk cross question and just be bad in a good mannar.


----------



## parth.parmar

so guys u can actually request a grant letter to be sent out urgently and it will be in ur inbox the same day or the next business day.. thats watt i did

and i think if u apply TV (8000 INR all together if u already hv the sv lodged) just after 40/50 days after ur file has been in queue, they process sv faster i think but yes they'll call u to withdraw ur tv. this is watt happened to me i got my sv in 134 days its pretty fast i reckon its just cuz i applied tv
so if ur really desperate then u shood apply for tv


----------



## ishtpal

*question*

hi is their anyone who is wating for final decision ad file is forwarded to sco on 7/3/2013 because my.file was forwarded to sco on 7/3/2013 and i am still wating it is allready 70 days .It is getting harder and harder day by day


----------



## SMaha

Humans are making u incompetent. GH phone is useless. I wouldn't stay quiet if i was in your situation. something must be moving. Let me think:

Call the immi in Aus and ask them the same thing u ask to this forum. I have called immi many times: When I was on a Bridging visa, I got 7 in IELTS. Rules were due to change in some time (65 point system). They designed a policy to process everyone who is doing Professional Year Program before the new rule. My question was- I have 120 points with 7 in IELTS, Proff Year students will have 120 points after finishing. Why are u speeding their visa but not mine? Is it money they paid is paying them back?
Note: You cannot apply for a PR on Bridging visa.
I call immigration and pestered them, they were unable to answer me really coZ I was logical and the policy was ****. They were just employees, cant do anything. I wrote to the immi minister Chris Bowen, Visa Chief and the Global Feedback. I got a combined answer to my queries with all general information.

In my conversation with department, i even told I want to sue immi, could you pls advise what would be the process.
These things dont affect your visa- I got my TR but too late trapped in 65 pts in which I applied and got PR.

Your case is easire- you just need info- but dont know who is there to help. Ask the department. Just need to be able to talk cross question and just be bad in a good mannar.[/QUOTE]

Hey..
thanks for the update.. its frustrating waiting for answers..but sum alternatives as u provided are beneficial for many applicants..
i have mailed my CO for an update, in the mean time i shall use these other options..
appreciate your information..!
Thanks again and all the best!


----------



## mohit101

SMaha said:


> Humans are making u incompetent. GH phone is useless. I wouldn't stay quiet if i was in your situation. something must be moving. Let me think:
> 
> Call the immi in Aus and ask them the same thing u ask to this forum. I have called immi many times: When I was on a Bridging visa, I got 7 in IELTS. Rules were due to change in some time (65 point system). They designed a policy to process everyone who is doing Professional Year Program before the new rule. My question was- I have 120 points with 7 in IELTS, Proff Year students will have 120 points after finishing. Why are u speeding their visa but not mine? Is it money they paid is paying them back?
> Note: You cannot apply for a PR on Bridging visa.
> I call immigration and pestered them, they were unable to answer me really coZ I was logical and the policy was ****. They were just employees, cant do anything. I wrote to the immi minister Chris Bowen, Visa Chief and the Global Feedback. I got a combined answer to my queries with all general information.
> 
> In my conversation with department, i even told I want to sue immi, could you pls advise what would be the process.
> These things dont affect your visa- I got my TR but too late trapped in 65 pts in which I applied and got PR.
> 
> Your case is easire- you just need info- but dont know who is there to help. Ask the department. Just need to be able to talk cross question and just be bad in a good mannar.


Hey..
thanks for the update.. its frustrating waiting for answers..but sum alternatives as u provided are beneficial for many applicants..
i have mailed my CO for an update, in the mean time i shall use these other options..
appreciate your information..!
Thanks again and all the best![/QUOTE]

Hey SMaha,

Keep me posted as well. I will email my CO on Tuesday too as I have already emailed Immigration for this. Waiting for their reply...

Cheers


----------



## Pra-Rads

s00071609 said:


> Might take a bit longer but as long as you don't have a TB, you should be fine. TB is an epidemic and immi takes is most seriously than anything else. The main principle is, as long as you don't poses risk to Aus health, its fine. You cannot treat it instantly but its uncertain if you will need any treatment later as well. If bone grows to the extent it should not then only you might need treatment. Should not affect visa though


Hi s00071609,

Thank you very much for your reply. Appreciate it 
I am just hoping that I get the result within 4 months atleast, becaue I see that applicants from Jan/Feb are still waiting for medical clearance.


----------



## waitingAusVisa

*Tourist visa*

Can anyone here who applied for TV tell me that did you guys submitted PCC also with application??


----------



## SMaha

Hey SMaha,

Keep me posted as well. I will email my CO on Tuesday too as I have already emailed Immigration for this. Waiting for their reply...

Cheers[/QUOTE]

hey mohit101

will do..soon as i get a response from my officer, will try to post here.. u emailed immigration as feedback or posing a query?? my husband also is going to try contacting them ASAP...!:fingerscrossed:
Thanks and all the best!


----------



## krishweta

Hey guys,
I was about to travel to AUS on my tourist visa on 16th and my CO called me and advised that my Spouse visa has been granted ans asked if he could cancel my TV and approve my spouse visa. So yeah I got my spouse visa on 15th may. Please update this in the timesheet.
I wish you all good luck for your visa. 
Thanks to the forum. Its been very informative.


----------



## anika03

balhary said:


> Hi Anika03,
> Where r u gonna receive ur AFP here in India or in AUS. What is the best way to send it to immi ?


in Australia. ..and then my husband will post it to my case officer. ..he will be sending it through registered post...takes about 3day


----------



## SMaha

hey all...
can any body just give an idea..have mailed my CO for an update and also advise regarding whether i can apply for tourist visa...do i wait till he responds or just go ahead and apply for a TV? the wait is excruciating..


----------



## mohit101

SMaha said:


> Hey SMaha,
> 
> Keep me posted as well. I will email my CO on Tuesday too as I have already emailed Immigration for this. Waiting for their reply...
> 
> Cheers


hey mohit101

will do..soon as i get a response from my officer, will try to post here.. u emailed immigration as feedback or posing a query?? my husband also is going to try contacting them ASAP...!:fingerscrossed:
Thanks and all the best![/QUOTE]

Query regarding Medical. Will inform once they get back to me. Cheers


----------



## missushona

waitingAusVisa said:


> Can anyone here who applied for TV tell me that did you guys submitted PCC also with application??


 No you dont have to for TV. but its better u sumbit PCC for 309 as many applicants face problems if asked after ur wife/ husband landed in Australia.


----------



## missushona

SMaha said:


> hey all...
> can any body just give an idea..have mailed my CO for an update and also advise regarding whether i can apply for tourist visa...do i wait till he responds or just go ahead and apply for a TV? the wait is excruciating..


Give immi a call and ask them to reply your email... i know its frstrating to call but its a better option.


----------



## aus309

waitingAusVisa said:


> Can anyone here who applied for TV tell me that did you guys submitted PCC also with application??


Hi,

No. PCC is not required for TV.


----------



## dream_chaser

Congratulations Krishwetha! Wish you an awesome life ahead!




krishweta said:


> Hey guys,
> I was about to travel to AUS on my tourist visa on 16th and my CO called me and advised that my Spouse visa has been granted ans asked if he could cancel my TV and approve my spouse visa. So yeah I got my spouse visa on 15th may. Please update this in the timesheet.
> I wish you all good luck for your visa.
> Thanks to the forum. Its been very informative.


----------



## Spousevisa

Wanted to know, does the CO email us regarding our file being forwarded to the SCO?


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Harin,

My DOL is 23/01/2013.. CO was allocated to me on 11/03/2013.. even i havent heard anything yet about my file being forwarded to SCO... I was asked to do the PCC again as earlier i did it from the CID office... So now after resubmitting my PCC, there has been no further update on my case.. who is your case officer?




harin22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new user. I need to put my details in the spreadsheet, can you tell me how to do that?
> 
> Also I had a doubt regarding the process for visa. I applied my wife's spouse visa on 24/01/13. I got the reply from my case officer on 12/03/13 asking for PCC and Medicals. We did both and send all the docs by 19/03/13. But still till date I haven't got any reply from case officer saying that your file has been forwarded or a senior case officer has been allotted or your file has been queued for final decision. Am I supposed to get a mail from my case officer regarding any of this matter? or I have to assume that my file has been queued for final decision.
> 
> Any help will be highly appreciated..
> Thanks


----------



## harin22

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Harin,
> 
> My DOL is 23/01/2013.. CO was allocated to me on 11/03/2013.. even i havent heard anything yet about my file being forwarded to SCO... I was asked to do the PCC again as earlier i did it from the CID office... So now after resubmitting my PCC, there has been no further update on my case.. who is your case officer?


Hi you can check my case officer in the spreadsheet, i am not mentioning here coz we are not allowed to write names. I also haven't heard from my case officer after the initial request for documents.


----------



## melb220813

All the best guys !!! its Monday .. Hope we get more Visa Grants in this week


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi... I checked it in the SS.. Did you try calling the AHC to know about your case? I had called them last friday and the operator told me that my file is still with CO for assessment... Don't know how the AHC works


harin22 said:


> Hi you can check my case officer in the spreadsheet, i am not mentioning here coz we are not allowed to write names. I also haven't heard from my case officer after the initial request for documents.


----------



## dilemma1

SMaha said:


> hey all...
> can any body just give an idea..have mailed my CO for an update and also advise regarding whether i can apply for tourist visa...do i wait till he responds or just go ahead and apply for a TV? the wait is excruciating..


hi sMaha,
its not worth doing so coz ur TV won't be approved until ur medical is cleared.n when ur medical will b cleared ur spouse visa will be approved as well. I already tried this.  u will get reply fr ur CO stating d same reason. pls do inform if u get any other response from ur CO. It will be informative for us.


----------



## mohit101

dilemma1 said:


> hi sMaha,
> its not worth doing so coz ur TV won't be approved until ur medical is cleared.n when ur medical will b cleared ur spouse visa will be approved as well. I already tried this.  u will get reply fr ur CO stating d same reason. pls do inform if u get any other response from ur CO. It will be informative for us.


Even i was thinking of applying TV.
Thanks


----------



## dilemma1

mohit101 said:


> Even i was thinking of applying TV.
> Thanks


But u can try. ask ur CO. may be u can different response than mine. n pls do inform. good luck.


----------



## mohit101

mohit101 said:


> Even i was thinking of applying TV.
> Thanks


Does anyone having Global health medical Contact? The no. which is available online is not reachable.

Anyone having email address of Global health medical contact??

Thanks


----------



## aus309

Hi All,

At an average how many visa grants can we expect in a month?

Thanks.


----------



## farkot

dilemma1 said:


> But u can try. ask ur CO. may be u can different response than mine. n pls do inform. good luck.


Hi Guys,

Seeing the wait, I have directly applied for tourist visa, thinking we can apply for it any time. Just today I have informed the case officer that I have applied for tourist visa. I shall wait for her now to reply me back.

Here are my case details:
Applied for spouse visa : 18/3/2013
Case Officer Assigned : 8/5/2013
Medicals and additional docs submit date: 14/5/13
Tourist Visa Applied date: 14/5/2013.

Seeing the discussion now I am in doubt about tourist visa. Should I have appiled for tourist visa after discussing with case officer?

Thanks


----------



## nkdangar

waitingAusVisa said:


> Can anyone here who applied for TV tell me that did you guys submitted PCC also with application??


No mate, 

I applied from VFS Amd and didn;t attach the pcc for TV.


----------



## anika03

farkot said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Seeing the wait, I have directly applied for tourist visa, thinking we can apply for it any time. Just today I have informed the case officer that I have applied for tourist visa. I shall wait for her now to reply me back.
> 
> Here are my case details:
> Applied for spouse visa : 18/3/2013
> Case Officer Assigned : 8/5/2013
> Medicals and additional docs submit date: 14/5/13
> Tourist Visa Applied date: 14/5/2013.
> 
> Seeing the discussion now I am in doubt about tourist visa. Should I have appiled for tourist visa after discussing with case officer?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think its that a big deal, I applied for my TV even before my case officer was appointed. ..so dont worry your case officer will inform you if there is any problem.


----------



## dilemma1

farkot said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Seeing the wait, I have directly applied for tourist visa, thinking we can apply for it any time. Just today I have informed the case officer that I have applied for tourist visa. I shall wait for her now to reply me back.
> 
> Here are my case details:
> Applied for spouse visa : 18/3/2013
> Case Officer Assigned : 8/5/2013
> Medicals and additional docs submit date: 14/5/13
> Tourist Visa Applied date: 14/5/2013.
> 
> Seeing the discussion now I am in doubt about tourist visa. Should I have appiled for tourist visa after discussing with case officer?
> 
> Thanks


u don't need to worry. I think ur TV will be granted. The above mention condition r applied for those whose medical hasn't been cleared due to global medical backlog.


----------



## farkot

dilemma1 said:


> u don't need to worry. I think ur TV will be granted. The above mention condition r applied for those whose medical hasn't been cleared due to global medical backlog.


Thanks for your reply. I dont know if my medicals are cleared as I have just got them done on 14th. Will the case officer inform you if they are cleared? I guess I will be also in the medical processing queue because there is already a very big queue out there. Any thoughts?


----------



## waitingAusVisa

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No. PCC is not required for TV.


Thanks !!


----------



## SMaha

dilemma1 said:


> hi sMaha,
> its not worth doing so coz ur TV won't be approved until ur medical is cleared.n when ur medical will b cleared ur spouse visa will be approved as well. I already tried this.  u will get reply fr ur CO stating d same reason. pls do inform if u get any other response from ur CO. It will be informative for us.


hey dillemma1
thanks for the background... am still waiting for a response from CO..we are all waiting for global health clearance..so that means file still with CO..this was also conveyed by the operator of the AHC..so assuming we get medical clearance soon (god knows when that is), the case only then progresses to SCO..and then we wait another 90 days till the SCO does his bit???? its going to be 7 months on 30th May...
Dunno what to think...days getting darker and darker!!!
All the best..


----------



## SMaha

Query regarding Medical. Will inform once they get back to me. Cheers

hey mohit101
thanks so much.. appreciate the prompt reply..do keep me informed...
good luck..hope monday brings new hope for all of us! Sigh!


----------



## SMaha

missushona said:


> Give immi a call and ask them to reply your email... i know its frstrating to call but its a better option.


hey missushona!
u bet its frustrating hearing the same response again and again..the operator doesnt give u the extn of the CO nd says we arent authorised to give u "x "info or "y" info.. ur stuck talking to a bunch of spokespersons who have no clue themselves except what their computer tells them... :ranger:but surely its worth a try..lets c..
thanks!
All the best..!


----------



## SMaha

farkot said:


> Thanks for your reply. I dont know if my medicals are cleared as I have just got them done on 14th. Will the case officer inform you if they are cleared? I guess I will be also in the medical processing queue because there is already a very big queue out there. Any thoughts?


hey farkot
if ur medical reports are clear apparently they get cleared within 48hrs..if they require ne manual review..apparently thats wen it goes into the backlog file..i read sumwhere on the forum that the electronic medical clearance has a very minor margin of discrepancy, thereby sending it to manual review..this doesn't mean der is a medical issue, just that d computer doesnt approve it immediately.. also i doubt they are going according to date of lodgement..so its possible ur case has been cleared medically but u havent received an update from ur CO abt progress to SCO or dat (god forbid) ur waiting for clearance like the rest of us... havin said that..think positive!! if im incorrect abt ne of the above info..sumbody can correct me...?dat wud be helpful to all of us.. thanks!

All the best


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Farkot..

Not necessary that your medicals will also not be processed soon.. if your lucky you never know it will be cleared... 

Cheers



farkot said:


> Thanks for your reply. I dont know if my medicals are cleared as I have just got them done on 14th. Will the case officer inform you if they are cleared? I guess I will be also in the medical processing queue because there is already a very big queue out there. Any thoughts?


----------



## s00071609

anika03 said:


> I don't think its that a big deal, I applied for my TV even before my case officer was appointed. ..so dont worry your case officer will inform you if there is any problem.


Don't need medical or PCC for TV. I applied for it about 20 days ago- got acknowledgement but haven't hear back. I think they will ask me to withdraw it if medical is cleared. Completed medical yesterday and couriered the docs. I no longer think TV is a good option. Lets c how it goes.


----------



## s00071609

dream_chaser said:


> Congratulations Krishwetha! Wish you an awesome life ahead!


Congrats for getting the visa.

People applying for TV at the near to final stage of Partner visa process should bear in mind that if your Spouse visa is granted before your TV is decided, and subsequently they grant your TV later. With immediate effect, your Partner visa will be cancelled/seize automatically. This is why they sayl two types of visa are processed independently and one has no effect on the other.

Its good that the AHC inform people and ask to withdraw TV before granting a Spouse visa. Its a dangerous law and AHC won't be responsible for this.


----------



## Ravi_12

HI...

Today i received my grant letter...

i have one question .....

do we need visa label when we transit through Malaysia...

Please help.....

Thanks..


----------



## ishtpal

Ravi_12 said:


> HI...
> 
> Today i received my grant letter...
> 
> i have one question .....
> 
> do we need visa label when we transit through Malaysia...
> 
> Please help.....
> 
> Thanks..


congrats bro when was ur file forwarded to sco.?


----------



## s00071609

Ravi_12 said:


> HI...
> 
> Today i received my grant letter...
> 
> i have one question .....
> 
> do we need visa label when we transit through Malaysia...
> 
> Please help.....
> 
> Thanks..


No need of visa label anymore. Just take the grant letter. They don't even check grant letter. They check in system with your passport details. Congrats


----------



## Ravi_12

ishtpal said:


> congrats bro when was ur file forwarded to sco.?


Thank you somuch ishtpal... It was on 1st of march...


----------



## Ravi_12

s00071609 said:


> No need of visa label anymore. Just take the grant letter. They don't even check grant letter. They check in system with your passport details. Congrats


Thank you sooomuch...


----------



## nkdangar

Ravi_12 said:


> HI...
> 
> Today i received my grant letter...
> 
> i have one question .....
> 
> do we need visa label when we transit through Malaysia...
> 
> Please help.....
> 
> Thanks..


No you dont need mate. lane:


----------



## ishtpal

Ravi_12 said:


> Thank you somuch ishtpal... It was on 1st of march...


Hi mate my file was forwarded to sco on 7/3/2013 i think i should wait for week or two for my visa it is very hard i am tired of this wating hate this word WATING


----------



## RADHIRA

Ravi_12 said:


> HI...
> 
> Today i received my grant letter...
> 
> i have one question .....
> 
> do we need visa label when we transit through Malaysia...
> 
> Please help.....
> 
> Thanks..


Hi Ravi_12,

Congratulations. A quick question. How long did it take from tfn updated to you gettting grant letter?. ATO was updated last week but we still havent got the grant letter.

Regards,


----------



## Ravi_12

RADHIRA said:


> Hi Ravi_12,
> 
> Congratulations. A quick question. How long did it take from tfn updated to you gettting grant letter?. ATO was updated last week but we still havent got the grant letter.
> 
> Regards,


ATO was updated last monday... today i received my grant letter.


----------



## RADHIRA

Ravi_12 said:


> ATO was updated last monday... today i received my grant letter.


Thanks Ravi_12. By email or hard copy?

Cant wait. Mine was updated on Tuesday. I checked VFS link it still says under processing. So I am worried.


----------



## waitingAusVisa

nkdangar said:


> No mate,
> 
> I applied from VFS Amd and didn;t attach the pcc for TV.


Thanks, when did you apply for TV and can you please let me know what all document you submitted at AHM VFS. (website has Document check List but its saying PCC and all others like 

http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/Checklist_600_Tourist_Stream_New_Delhi_Post_version_210313.pdf)

That why I am asking you.. would be great if you could share..

Thanks !!


----------



## SMaha

hey dillemma1/mohit101
i contacted an independent agency here in Mumbai and VFS today. both of them said one doesnt need medicals for tourist, hence even while waiting for global health clearance, one can apply for tourist..i guess thats refreshing and reassuring piece of info..but considering ur CO (dilemma1) has told u otherwise..dunno what to believe..
ne updates??
kindly post...
All the best!


----------



## mohit101

SMaha said:


> hey dillemma1/mohit101
> i contacted an independent agency here in Mumbai and VFS today. both of them said one doesnt need medicals for tourist, hence even while waiting for global health clearance, one can apply for tourist..i guess thats refreshing and reassuring piece of info..but considering ur CO (dilemma1) has told u otherwise..dunno what to believe..
> ne updates??
> kindly post...
> All the best!


Yeah! Its refreshing. I haven't heard from immi yet. Will b emailing my CO today. If it's gonna b the same I am thinkng of applying TV.


----------



## Spousevisa

How do we come to know if our file has been forwarded to the SCO or not? does the CO emails us or do we need to follow up and ask the CO about it? can anyone update on this please...


----------



## nkdangar

waitingAusVisa said:


> Thanks, when did you apply for TV and can you please let me know what all document you submitted at AHM VFS. (website has Document check List but its saying PCC and all others like
> 
> http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/Checklist_600_Tourist_Stream_New_Delhi_Post_version_210313.pdf)
> 
> That why I am asking you.. would be great if you could share..
> 
> Thanks !!


I applied on 19th Feb. I only filled up the form and attached basic docs like marriage certi, passport copy, birth certi. I also attached my bank statements from Aus. as i mentioned in the application form that i will be sponsoring her financially while her stay in Aus. I got a call from CO on 25th that she can only give me 3 months visa instead of 6 months otherwise it will delay my 309 application.

I applied on 19th Feb and then there were changes in the tourist visa from 23rd March, so i would recommend you visit the VFS Amd and ask the staff that what could happen if you only attach the docs that you now have. Even if there is any docs missing, the CO will call you and ask for it.


----------



## Praj1986

RADHIRA said:


> Thanks Ravi_12. By email or hard copy?
> 
> Cant wait. Mine was updated on Tuesday. I checked VFS link it still says under processing. So I am worried.


Hi radhira , can you plz post your dol and sco assigned date plz .


----------



## dilemma1

SMaha said:


> hey dillemma1/mohit101
> i contacted an independent agency here in Mumbai and VFS today. both of them said one doesnt need medicals for tourist, hence even while waiting for global health clearance, one can apply for tourist..i guess thats refreshing and reassuring piece of info..but considering ur CO (dilemma1) has told u otherwise..dunno what to believe..
> ne updates??
> kindly post...
> All the best!


don't know what to do as he already told me it won't be granted before my medical clearance.  don't know whom to trust. don't they follow any particular rule???? frustrating. did u get reply frm ur CO as well? God please help us.


----------



## pggupta

*TFN Link*

Hi Guys, can someone please provide a link where i can check TFN status.
I am using following link and message I get is that details entered are incorrect.

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

Please help.
Thanks


----------



## UK19

Hi all

My wife received her spouse visa grant letter today!!

Please update the spreadsheet


----------



## ishtpal

UK19 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My wife received her spouse visa grant letter today!!
> 
> Please update the spreadsheet


Hi congrats when was ur file forwarded to sco ?


----------



## jawanda

hi all

I received visa grant letter today


----------



## aus309

jawanda said:


> hi all
> 
> I received visa grant letter today


Hi, Congrats...when was ur case forwarded to SCO?
Thanks.


----------



## dream_chaser

dilemma1 said:


> don't know what to do as he already told me it won't be granted before my medical clearance.  don't know whom to trust. don't they follow any particular rule???? frustrating. did u get reply frm ur CO as well? God please help us.


Dear dilemma1, SMaha, Mohit101,

I just called the AHC New Delhi a couple of minutes back to know my visa status. I was told that my medicals have been cleared, and processing has started for the visa. I had got my medicals done on 7th January 2013. So it has been a long wait for all of us. I wanted to update you guys. I guess even your medicals will be cleared soon! All the best!


----------



## pggupta

jawanda said:


> hi all
> 
> I received visa grant letter today


congratulations mate. Good Times ahead.


----------



## dream_chaser

SMaha said:


> hey dillemma1/mohit101
> i contacted an independent agency here in Mumbai and VFS today. both of them said one doesnt need medicals for tourist, hence even while waiting for global health clearance, one can apply for tourist..i guess thats refreshing and reassuring piece of info..but considering ur CO (dilemma1) has told u otherwise..dunno what to believe..
> ne updates??
> kindly post...
> All the best!


Dear dilemma1, SMaha, Mohit101,

I just called the AHC New Delhi a couple of minutes back to know my visa status. I was told that my medicals have been cleared, and processing has started for the visa. I had got my medicals done on 7th January 2013. So it has been a long wait for all of us. I wanted to update you guys. I guess even your medicals will be cleared soon! All the best!


----------



## jawanda

aus309 said:


> Hi, Congrats...when was ur case forwarded to SCO?
> Thanks.


thx mate

actually i dont know when it was forwarded to sco.I dont get any mail regarding this


----------



## Praj1986

jawanda said:


> thx mate
> 
> actually i dont know when it was forwarded to sco.I dont get any mail regarding this


Congrats mate , When did you submitted additional docs ?


----------



## jawanda

Praj1986 said:


> Congrats mate , When did you submitted additional docs ?


thanks mate

they dont ask for additional documents 
after medical on 25 feb 2013 I sent confirmation mail to CO


----------



## dilemma1

dream_chaser said:


> Dear dilemma1, SMaha, Mohit101,
> 
> I just called the AHC New Delhi a couple of minutes back to know my visa status. I was told that my medicals have been cleared, and processing has started for the visa. I had got my medicals done on 7th January 2013. So it has been a long wait for all of us. I wanted to update you guys. I guess even your medicals will be cleared soon! All the best!


wow dream_chaser .. congratulation!! it is such a great news. quite relieved. at least one of us passed through this so called medical backlog. hope its our turn now. :fingerscrossed thanku for updating.. wish u good luck for quick grant.


----------



## mohit101

dilemma1 said:


> wow dream_chaser .. congratulation!! it is such a great news. quite relieved. at least one of us passed through this so called medical backlog. hope its our turn now. :fingerscrossed thanku for updating.. wish u good luck for quick grant.


Thanks for the update. Good news!!!!
So u didn't get any notification from CO? YOU HAD TO RING TO FIND OUT?


----------



## farkot

Just got email from case officer that file is placed in queue. Please update the document. Is that mean medicals also cleared?


----------



## s00071609

dilemma1 said:


> don't know what to do as he already told me it won't be granted before my medical clearance.  don't know whom to trust. don't they follow any particular rule???? frustrating. did u get reply frm ur CO as well? God please help us.


Thats a bloody trick. Once your medical is cleared, CO will ask you to withdraw the TV because CO will say he/c wont forward the file for final decision. Its happening with all others. 

Its true that pending health clearance should not impact your TV. But its AHC Delhi, so expect the unexpected.


----------



## farkot

Hi s00071609, srvj...

Are your cases placed in queue? Wondering what happened with your application. Wish we all get visas quickly. ..


----------



## preet1209

i m so happy that my visa is granted update it on ss visa grant date 12 may letter received on 21th may today


----------



## mohit101

dream_chaser said:


> Dear dilemma1, SMaha, Mohit101,
> 
> I just called the AHC New Delhi a couple of minutes back to know my visa status. I was told that my medicals have been cleared, and processing has started for the visa. I had got my medicals done on 7th January 2013. So it has been a long wait for all of us. I wanted to update you guys. I guess even your medicals will be cleared soon! All the best!


Good news mate!!!!
Where you informed by ur CO? Good luck..hopefully we all will get it soon.


----------



## mohit101

preet1209 said:


> i m so happy that my visa is granted


Congrats!!!


----------



## farkot

Dear moderator, 

Looks like ss needs to be updated with form1 responses. Looks like sheet is much of date, can u plz look into this?


----------



## aarvee

*Kindly help! Awaiting first call from AHC.*

Hi frnz,

I lodged my spouse visa application on March 22, 2013 ( Friday). I received the acknowledgement of the same on March 26, 2013. 
I'm waiting for the first call / mail communication from AHC. Its almost 60 days and I have not received the call. Am a bit worried, Can someone plz advice when I am likely to get the call from AHC.
And who should I contact at AHC to get a proper status on the same?


----------



## pggupta

preet1209 said:


> i m so happy that my visa is granted update it on ss visa grant date 12 may letter received on 21th may today


Congrats. 

Looks like its time for December applicants to get good news.


----------



## preet1209

Thanx a lot for ur wishes............


----------



## pardeep

*visa*

hi, i call immi yesterday and ask them about my status. he told me that your file has been forwarded for final decision . i asked him how long it can take? he said i cannot tell you. i asked him can i apply for tv she said it is up to you


----------



## farkot

pardeep said:


> hi, i call immi yesterday and ask them about my status. he told me that your file has been forwarded for final decision . i asked him how long it can take? he said i cannot tell you. i asked him can i apply for tv she said it is up to you


Hi,
Looks like few people having problem with the number to call. Can u plz share the number? If there is ivr options, plz also share the options u selected.
Thanks... that may help arveee also...


----------



## pardeep

farkot said:


> Hi,
> Looks like few people having problem with the number to call. Can u plz share the number? If there is ivr options, plz also share the options u selected.
> Thanks... that may help arveee also...


i call them 10 times everytime it disconnect after 10 minute waiting time. but i keep on calling . at last i got answered.011 4122 1000 
press promptly 1 and then 2


----------



## pardeep

preet1209 said:


> Thanx a lot for ur wishes............


congrats preet


----------



## mohit101

pardeep said:


> hi, i call immi yesterday and ask them about my status. he told me that your file has been forwarded for final decision . i asked him how long it can take? he said i cannot tell you. i asked him can i apply for tv she said it is up to you


 Hi, pls provide me the contact numbr to which u made the call. Thanks


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Pradeep...

Did your CO email you or call you up to tell you about your file being forwarded to the SCO or You had to call up the Immigration to check about this..

Kindly update because even if have submitted my documents to the CO and have not heard anything yet...



pardeep said:


> hi, i call immi yesterday and ask them about my status. he told me that your file has been forwarded for final decision . i asked him how long it can take? he said i cannot tell you. i asked him can i apply for tv she said it is up to you


----------



## pardeep

*tv*

can anyone suggest me should i apply for tourist visa or not


----------



## pardeep

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Pradeep...
> 
> Did your CO email you or call you up to tell you about your file being forwarded to the SCO or You had to call up the Immigration to check about this..
> 
> Kindly update because even if have submitted my documents to the CO and have not heard anything yet...


yes my co email me


----------



## preet1209

pardeep said:


> congrats preet


thanx pardeep


----------



## pardeep

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Pradeep...
> 
> Did your CO email you or call you up to tell you about your file being forwarded to the SCO or You had to call up the Immigration to check about this..
> 
> Kindly update because even if have submitted my documents to the CO and have not heard anything yet...


when did u sbmit ur doc i got email after 3 week after submitting docs


----------



## SMaha

dilemma1 said:


> don't know what to do as he already told me it won't be granted before my medical clearance.  don't know whom to trust. don't they follow any particular rule???? frustrating. did u get reply frm ur CO as well? God please help us.


hey dilemma1/mohit1
i called the AHC abt awaiting medical clearance and wanting to apply for TV, said u can apply but u have to get medical clearance from global health....so guess what the CO told u was right...i told d operator that my CO hasnt replied to my email sent on 16th may..she said he's likely to tell u the same thing.. immediately within 5 mins i got an email from CO stating application under processing..it will take time.
i see that som1 was told that medical file cleared from global health..i guess thats a start...
lets hope for the best
all the best!


----------



## SMaha

dream_chaser said:


> Dear dilemma1, SMaha, Mohit101,
> 
> I just called the AHC New Delhi a couple of minutes back to know my visa status. I was told that my medicals have been cleared, and processing has started for the visa. I had got my medicals done on 7th January 2013. So it has been a long wait for all of us. I wanted to update you guys. I guess even your medicals will be cleared soon! All the best!


hey dreamchaser!
Its fantastic news...honestly its like a ray of hope in a long dark tunnel...my medicals were forwarded on 16th Jan..so im guessing its a start..im an october applicant..so completing 7 months to date of lodgement on 30th May..hopefully its going to get better...
really appreciate ur update..uve been d bearer of good news... thanks...
very grateful..


----------



## dream_chaser

dilemma1 said:


> wow dream_chaser .. congratulation!! it is such a great news. quite relieved. at least one of us passed through this so called medical backlog. hope its our turn now. :fingerscrossed thanku for updating.. wish u good luck for quick grant.


Thanks a lot dilemma1! Wish you all the best too


----------



## dream_chaser

mohit101 said:


> Thanks for the update. Good news!!!!
> So u didn't get any notification from CO? YOU HAD TO RING TO FIND OUT?


Yes Mohit101, 

I did not get a mail informing of any update on the medical clearance. I had called up the Immigration office and was given this response.


----------



## dream_chaser

SMaha said:


> hey dreamchaser!
> Its fantastic news...honestly its like a ray of hope in a long dark tunnel...my medicals were forwarded on 16th Jan..so im guessing its a start..im an october applicant..so completing 7 months to date of lodgement on 30th May..hopefully its going to get better...
> really appreciate ur update..uve been d bearer of good news... thanks...
> very grateful..


Thanks SMaha, and congratulations on getting ur medicals cleared. Wish you get ur grant soon


----------



## SMaha

dream_chaser said:


> Thanks SMaha, and congratulations on getting ur medicals cleared. Wish you get ur grant soon


hey dream chaser..i wish dat were true for me.. I completed my medicals on 11th jan.. Nd my docs were submitted on 16th jan.. So my file is a victim of global health backlog. Just today d AHC operator told me still under processing..ur news is like sunshine.. But ur congratulations r early.., hope its soon enuf.. Urs is a start nf i see many have got grants today.. So hope springs eternal.. Thanks


----------



## missushona

SMaha said:


> hey dream chaser..i wish dat were true for me.. I completed my medicals on 11th jan.. Nd my docs were submitted on 16th jan.. So my file is a victim of global health backlog. Just today d AHC operator told me still under processing..ur news is like sunshine.. But ur congratulations r early.., hope its soon enuf.. Urs is a start nf i see many have got grants today.. So hope springs eternal.. Thanks


hi,

I did my medicals in australia while on TV is it still processed with global health? please reply i am worried now


----------



## missushona

SMaha said:


> hey dreamchaser!
> Its fantastic news...honestly its like a ray of hope in a long dark tunnel...my medicals were forwarded on 16th Jan..so im guessing its a start..im an october applicant..so completing 7 months to date of lodgement on 30th May..hopefully its going to get better...
> really appreciate ur update..uve been d bearer of good news... thanks...
> very grateful..


In which country did you do your medicals?


----------



## Spousevisa

I had to resubmit my PCC again.. so i submitted that on May 2nd and received an acknowledgement on 7th May.. its been 15 days now.. Guess will have to wait for some more time.. Looking at the SS I am getting impatient.. because there are many applicants whose file has been forwarded to the SCO within couple of days....



pardeep said:


> when did u sbmit ur doc i got email after 3 week after submitting docs


----------



## Spousevisa

Hey congrats!!



jawanda said:


> thx mate
> 
> actually i dont know when it was forwarded to sco.I dont get any mail regarding this


----------



## nkdangar

farkot said:


> Just got email from case officer that file is placed in queue. Please update the document. Is that mean medicals also cleared?


Hi Farkot,

When did you send your additional docs?:clap2:


----------



## RADHIRA

preet1209 said:


> i m so happy that my visa is granted update it on ss visa grant date 12 may letter received on 21th may today


Congrats! Can you please tell me if you got it in mail or by post? Just wanting to know how to expect mine as my ATO was updated last week. Still havent got the grant letter.


----------



## anika03

balhary said:


> We r in the same boat, my CO also got my file back from my SCO, that's what operator said. I haven't got any call from CO. Don't know what happened. It is frustrated.Have u been to Australia before ? HE Sending PCC streight to immigration address Right ?


so balhary did you get to know why your file was returned to the case officer, please keep me informed as to what is happening at your side.


----------



## mukund

aarvee said:


> Hi frnz,
> 
> I lodged my spouse visa application on March 22, 2013 ( Friday). I received the acknowledgement of the same on March 26, 2013.
> I'm waiting for the first call / mail communication from AHC. Its almost 60 days and I have not received the call. Am a bit worried, Can someone plz advice when I am likely to get the call from AHC.
> And who should I contact at AHC to get a proper status on the same?


Hi Aarvee, I too have applieed for spouse visa on 26th through VFS. I am also waiting for CO. VFS told us initially that within 10 weeks (70 days) we'll receive a mail. I am expecting it to be this or the next week or else I'll call and ask for status by end of next week. Hoping to get it soon.


----------



## ishtpal

preet1209 said:


> thanx pardeep


congrats bro , when was ur file foewarded to sco ?


----------



## farkot

nkdangar said:


> Hi Farkot,
> 
> When did you send your additional docs?:clap2:


I submitted them on 14th at vfs hyderabad. How many more months can I expect to get the visa?


----------



## nkdangar

farkot said:


> I submitted them on 14th at vfs hyderabad. How many more months can I expect to get the visa?


Most applicants are getting visas now in 5-6 month. So lets hope for the best:fingerscrossed: 

How come your case was forwarded to SCO on the same day that you sent your additional docs?


----------



## farkot

nkdangar said:


> Most applicants are getting visas now in 5-6 month. So lets hope for the best:fingerscrossed:
> 
> How come your case was forwarded to SCO on the same day that you sent your additional docs?


No. My case is forwarded to QUEUE yesterday i.e. 21st may 2013.


----------



## nkdangar

farkot said:


> No. My case is forwarded to QUEUE yesterday i.e. 21st may 2013.


did you call the AHC delhi or received an email about the status?


----------



## nkdangar

Hi PGGupta, did you check your tfn status recently??


----------



## pggupta

nkdangar said:


> Hi PGGupta, did you check your tfn status recently??


Hi mate, yes I checked it 2 mins ago and still getting the same message that my details are incorrect. 

When you check it what do you fill in address.

Australian Address
and what about current address -- same as postal or Indian address.

Cheers


----------



## farkot

nkdangar said:


> did you call the AHC delhi or received an email about the status?


I received an email. the ahc website says that co do inform the applicant when ever the case is moved to queue. so if you are waiting for being moved to queue you will be informed either through email or call.


----------



## nkdangar

pggupta said:


> Hi mate, yes I checked it 2 mins ago and still getting the same message that my details are incorrect.
> 
> When you check it what do you fill in address.
> 
> Australian Address
> and what about current address -- same as postal or Indian address.
> 
> Cheers


You can put your australian address.


----------



## pggupta

nkdangar said:


> You can put your australian address.


No luck still same message. 

it takes me back to first page and changes DOB. Don't understand what's going on.


----------



## pggupta

Just checked the Spread sheet applicant "SS' DOL 20/12/12, senior CO assigned on 1/04/13 got visa on 15/5/13. Details are on Form Responses 1.
Does that mean cases are decided based on DOL.

Hope late December applicants will get visa soon.


----------



## aus309

pggupta said:


> Just checked the Spread sheet applicant "SS' DOL 20/12/12, senior CO assigned on 1/04/13 got visa on 15/5/13. Details are on Form Responses 1.
> Does that mean cases are decided based on DOL.
> 
> Hope late December applicants will get visa soon.


Hopefully we get soon...my wife's DOL is 27th Dec..a day before yours..but its been just over a month when case was forwarded to SCO...
If we go by DOL we should be getting soon but if by date forwarded to SCO then might still have to wait i guess..

Thanks.


----------



## pardeep

nkdangar said:


> You can put your australian address.


can u post link where we can check tfn because where i chech it does not ask for address


----------



## aus309

pardeep said:


> can u post link where we can check tfn because where i chech it does not ask for address


The site does not work properly..sometimes it asks for address and let if u check it does not asks.


----------



## pardeep

aus309 said:


> The site does not work properly..sometimes it asks for address and let if u check it does not asks.


but i check 50 tims it never ask


----------



## aus309

pardeep said:


> but i check 50 tims it never ask


it depends...i check 4-5 times a day..atleast once i get the adress page..


----------



## pardeep

aus309 said:


> it depends...i check 4-5 times a day..atleast once i get the adress page..


do you check in permanent migrants link


----------



## aus309

pardeep said:


> do you check in permanent migrants link


I check here- https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## balhary

anika03 said:


> so balhary did you get to know why your file was returned to the case officer, please keep me informed as to what is happening at your side.


Yea, I tried to contact with my CO but she didn't respond, operator said can't tell u anything about that  , any news from ur side ?


----------



## pggupta

pardeep said:


> can u post link where we can check tfn because where i chech it does not ask for address


here you go. Link where I am checking TFN

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## pggupta

pardeep said:


> but i check 50 tims it never ask


In my case it asks me every single time I check.


----------



## pggupta

aus309 said:


> Hopefully we get soon...my wife's DOL is 27th Dec..a day before yours..but its been just over a month when case was forwarded to SCO...
> If we go by DOL we should be getting soon but if by date forwarded to SCO then might still have to wait i guess..
> 
> Thanks.


Lets Hope, our case was forwarded on 26/3/13 for final decision. Almost 2 months.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nkdangar

pardeep said:


> can u post link where we can check tfn because where i chech it does not ask for address


https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## SMaha

missushona said:


> In which country did you do your medicals?


hi missushona
i did my medicals in mumbai on the 11th of january 2013.. medicals forwarded on 16th Jan 2013.. still waiting for clearance from global health..im guessing the clearance has started but its on a case to case basis, dunno if the date of lodgement or the date of medicals has nething to do with it...hoping the dates are relevant..its only fair that applications lodged earlier should get cleared earlier..!
when did u do ur medicals in australia?
all the best..
hoping for the tide to turn favourable soon...
God Speed!


----------



## preet1209

ishtpal said:


> congrats bro , when was ur file foewarded to sco ?


I m sis  anyhow my file forwarded to sco on 27th of feb


----------



## preet1209

kindly update my details in ss

File received by vfs 14th dec 2012
Received by AHC 17th dec 2012
CO assigned on 12th feb 2013
Add doc sent on 25th feb 2013
Interviewed on 27th feb 2013
case forwarded to SCO for final decision on 27th feb
visa grant date 13th may 2013
and email received on 21st of May

My co code is 4
and SCO code is 103

update it now so that others can get updates


----------



## anika03

preet1209 said:


> kindly update my details in ss
> 
> File received by vfs 14th dec 2012
> Received by AHC 17th dec 2012
> CO assigned on 12th feb 2013
> Add doc sent on 25th feb 2013
> Interviewed on 27th feb 2013
> case forwarded to SCO for final decision on 27th feb
> visa grant date 13th may 2013
> and email received on 21st of May
> 
> My co code is 4
> and SCO code is 103
> 
> update it now so that others can get updates



congrats preetlane:


----------



## preet1209

anika03 said:


> congrats preetlane:


thanx anika and best of luck for u too


----------



## anita0910

HI i m new to this forum 
and having prob with my file
can anyone help me out for this


----------



## anita0910

DOL 19th dec 2011
co 27 aug 2012
add doc sent 04th oct 2012

i requested for extra time for my docs and still w8ing for my co's response bt no replies wht to do now plz someone help me and suggest me something abt this


----------



## Dev_asm

Ladies and Gents...!
Good news..! 
My wife got her visa granted today while she is onshore on a TV. The case officer has not asked her to leave the country and sent a Grant mail. Verified the status on VEVO and looks all good. Very unusual ... !
All the Best for all of you waiting for their visa. You should hear good news for yourselves soon...!

Rock n Roll !


----------



## nannu

Dev_asm said:


> Ladies and Gents...!
> Good news..!
> My wife got her visa granted today while she is onshore on a TV. The case officer has not asked her to leave the country and sent a Grant mail. Verified the status on VEVO and looks all good. Very unusual ... !
> All the Best for all of you waiting for their visa. You should hear good news for yourselves soon...!
> 
> Rock n Roll !


Congratulations!!! Lucky you!!


----------



## aus309

Dev_asm said:


> Ladies and Gents...!
> Good news..!
> My wife got her visa granted today while she is onshore on a TV. The case officer has not asked her to leave the country and sent a Grant mail. Verified the status on VEVO and looks all good. Very unusual ... !
> All the Best for all of you waiting for their visa. You should hear good news for yourselves soon...!
> 
> Rock n Roll !


Hi, this is really great news. Did ur wife travel out of aus for it to be queued for final decision. My had traveled and came back again on TV...it will be great if the same happens to us also.

Thanks,


----------



## Spousevisa

Previous applicants have mentioned that is a 90 day wait after your file is queued for final decision.



farkot said:


> I submitted them on 14th at vfs hyderabad. How many more months can I expect to get the visa?


----------



## mohit101

FYI....I heard back from CO saying since it's already been 4 months waiting for medical clearance, it wouldn't be long when you get ur clearance....Still waiting!!!!!!
Long wait.....Any positive response SMAHA?


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> Previous applicants have mentioned that is a 90 day wait after your file is queued for final decision.


Hello spousevisa,

are you in aus on TV at the moment?


----------



## farkot

Any idea about how many days after going into queue the TFN details are updated on average?


----------



## cliyinda

Hi guys 
M new at forum and going thru a big prob..
My name is Sania . I lodge an application of spouse visa offshore 
DOL- 1-05-2012
Forwarded to AHC-2-05-2012
CO allocated- 12- 07-2012
CO name-
Last document submitted by courier- 22-05-2013
It's been 14 month I m waiting for decision nd we don't even hav contact number of CO nd she reply very rare in mail .. Dats very long tym we on wait .. Do anyone hv any idea y its taking so long and how to get CO contact details..


Pls help 
I'll appreciate 
Thanks


----------



## ZKS

hi 

I m trying to calling AHC visa office help line no but only recorded msg keeps playing can anyone provide me the no through which i can directly talk wt operator...?


----------



## srvj

farkot said:


> Any idea about how many days after going into queue the TFN details are updated on average?


Hi Farkot,

check out row no: 2 in Spread sheet, it is calculated and live data from SS.


----------



## SMaha

ZKS said:


> hi
> 
> I m trying to calling AHC visa office help line no but only recorded msg keeps playing can anyone provide me the no through which i can directly talk wt operator...?


hey ZKS
contact the immi no and promplty press 1 then 2, ull connect to an operator after a wait of a few mins..u can then speak to an operator...
Thanks! all the best!


----------



## farkot

cliyinda said:


> Hi guys
> M new at forum and going thru a big prob..
> My name is Sania . I lodge an application of spouse visa offshore
> DOL- 1-05-2012
> Forwarded to AHC-2-05-2012
> CO allocated- 12- 07-2012
> CO name-
> Last document submitted by courier- 22-05-2013
> It's been 14 month I m waiting for decision nd we don't even hav contact number of CO nd she reply very rare in mail .. Dats very long tym we on wait .. Do anyone hv any idea y its taking so long and how to get CO contact details..
> 
> 
> Pls help
> I'll appreciate
> Thanks


Hi,

I asked the question about the number people able to call the ahc. I got the following reply.

21st May 2013, 11:47 AM
pardeep 
Senior Expat


Join Date: Jan 2013
Location: india
Posts: 51
Rep Power: 0

8 likes received
24 likes given

Originally from india. Expat in australia.

Quote:
Originally Posted by farkot 
Hi,
Looks like few people having problem with the number to call. Can u plz share the number? If there is ivr options, plz also share the options u selected.
Thanks... that may help arveee also...
i call them 10 times everytime it disconnect after 10 minute waiting time. but i keep on calling . at last i got answered.011 4122 1000 
press promptly 1 and then 2

You can also email on [email protected]. 

India - Contacts

When ever I have email them, I did get reply. I got the reply in 3 to 4 days.

hope this help.


----------



## SMaha

mohit101 said:


> FYI....I heard back from CO saying since it's already been 4 months waiting for medical clearance, it wouldn't be long when you get ur clearance....Still waiting!!!!!!
> Long wait.....Any positive response SMAHA?


hey mohit101
I called up the AHC on 21st May, they told me application still under processing, waiting for clearance..i told the operator that my CO hadnt responded to the mail i sent on 16th May enquiring abt tourist visa and status of SV.. the operator told me he's likely to give u the same answer..within 2 minutes my CO mailed me "please note it will take time"..the response he has given u is more reassuring..and seems to reinforce the idea that on the completion of 4 months post medicals processing is quicker and SCO's dont take as much time(90days) on the completion of 7 months to DOL.. dats the common sentiment i read on the forum as well...lets hope its a step in the right direction...!
thanks for the update..its a tiny glimmer of hope in the frustrating wait..!
All the best to all of us..!


----------



## nkdangar

farkot said:


> Hi,
> 
> I asked the question about the number people able to call the ahc. I got the following reply.
> 
> 21st May 2013, 11:47 AM
> pardeep
> Senior Expat
> 
> 
> Join Date: Jan 2013
> Location: india
> Posts: 51
> Rep Power: 0
> 
> 8 likes received
> 24 likes given
> 
> Originally from india. Expat in australia.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by farkot
> Hi,
> Looks like few people having problem with the number to call. Can u plz share the number? If there is ivr options, plz also share the options u selected.
> Thanks... that may help arveee also...
> i call them 10 times everytime it disconnect after 10 minute waiting time. but i keep on calling . at last i got answered.011 4122 1000
> press promptly 1 and then 2
> 
> You can also email on [email protected].
> 
> India - Contacts
> 
> When ever I have email them, I did get reply. I got the reply in 3 to 4 days.
> 
> hope this help.


this seems true, i have called so many times to ahc on 011 4122 1000 then press 1 and then after the recorded message start, press 2, you will be put on wait and you will be answered in 5-10 mins.

I have also inquired on [email protected] and received response in 2-3 days.


----------



## ishtpal

cliyinda said:


> Hi guys
> M new at forum and going thru a big prob..
> My name is Sania . I lodge an application of spouse visa offshore
> DOL- 1-05-2012
> Forwarded to AHC-2-05-2012
> CO allocated- 12- 07-2012
> CO name-
> Last document submitted by courier- 22-05-2013
> It's been 14 month I m waiting for decision nd we don't even hav contact number of CO nd she reply very rare in mail .. Dats very long tym we on wait .. Do anyone hv any idea y its taking so long and how to get CO contact details..
> 
> 
> Pls help
> I'll appreciate
> Thanks



Hi it is very long wait which doccument they ask for and what was the reasion for delaying to submit it is ur file forwarded to sco yet it is all because of the document u submit late that makes the delay im ur file u should call to ahc and confirm them . I am also watinv from 11months and now


----------



## ishtpal

nannu said:


> Congratulations!!! Lucky you!![/QUO
> hi
> congrats when was ur file forwarded to sco ?


----------



## pggupta

Comeon AHC, speed up. Lot of young couples waiting to be together.
Process visa's and take our blessings.


----------



## cliyinda

ishtpal said:


> Hi it is very long wait which doccument they ask for and what was the reasion for delaying to submit it is ur file forwarded to sco yet it is all because of the document u submit late that makes the delay im ur file u should call to ahc and confirm them . I am also watinv from 11months and now


Last two do


----------



## cliyinda

ishtpal said:


> Hi it is very long wait which doccument they ask for and what was the reasion for delaying to submit it is ur file forwarded to sco yet it is all because of the document u submit late that makes the delay im ur file u should call to ahc and confirm them . I am also watinv from 11months and now


Yes dear it's too much long tym... Nd last 2 documents they ask both was my husband 's PCC of India nd Australia and my agent who is living in Melbourne he mailed its print out which they did not accept nd last Wednesday he posted thru speed post which it's delievered them till nw may b.. Nd I don't hv any contact no. Of my CO nd AHC no. also doesn't wrk... My 9 month old baby boy is also applicant of me .. Before his birth I lodged application nd he born in August ... It's been 14 months don't getting my reply my hubby nd me both r frustated nw nd don't kno frm where to confirm as my agent is also nt responsible person... Nd I don't kno dat I got SCO ..


----------



## pardeep

cliyinda said:


> Yes dear it's too much long tym... Nd last 2 documents they ask both was my husband 's PCC of India nd Australia and my agent who is living in Melbourne he mailed its print out which they did not accept nd last Wednesday he posted thru speed post which it's delievered them till nw may b.. Nd I don't hv any contact no. Of my CO nd AHC no. also doesn't wrk... My 9 month old baby boy is also applicant of me .. Before his birth I lodged application nd he born in August ... It's been 14 months don't getting my reply my hubby nd me both r frustated nw nd don't kno frm where to confirm as my agent is also nt responsible person... Nd I don't kno dat I got SCO ..


call to immi , agent just need money , they do not care after they receive money.


----------



## pardeep

cliyinda said:


> Yes dear it's too much long tym... Nd last 2 documents they ask both was my husband 's PCC of India nd Australia and my agent who is living in Melbourne he mailed its print out which they did not accept nd last Wednesday he posted thru speed post which it's delievered them till nw may b.. Nd I don't hv any contact no. Of my CO nd AHC no. also doesn't wrk... My 9 month old baby boy is also applicant of me .. Before his birth I lodged application nd he born in August ... It's been 14 months don't getting my reply my hubby nd me both r frustated nw nd don't kno frm where to confirm as my agent is also nt responsible person... Nd I don't kno dat I got SCO ..


i do not understand why AHS donot understand little one's feelings , reading your story makes me cry looks ahs has no heart


----------



## ishtpal

cliyinda said:


> Yes dear it's too much long tym... Nd last 2 documents they ask both was my husband 's PCC of India nd Australia and my agent who is living in Melbourne he mailed its print out which they did not accept nd last Wednesday he posted thru speed post which it's delievered them till nw may b.. Nd I don't hv any contact no. Of my CO nd AHC no. also doesn't wrk... My 9 month old baby boy is also applicant of me .. Before his birth I lodged application nd he born in August ... It's been 14 months don't getting my reply my hubby nd me both r frustated nw nd don't kno frm where to confirm as my agent is also nt responsible person... Nd I don't kno dat I got SCO ..


oh it makes me sad very sad 01141221000 press 1and the 2 and then u will be on hold for 10 min kewp ur passport no handdy and confirm them everything about emails and about ur file hope fully u will get visa soon lots of hugs to little baby


----------



## cliyinda

ishtpal said:


> oh it makes me sad very sad 01141221000 press 1and the 2 and then u will be on hold for 10 min kewp ur passport no handdy and confirm them everything about emails and about ur file hope fully u will get visa soon lots of hugs to little baby[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried so many times to dis no only i listen there's recorded msg dats it no any option of 1 or 2.. Nd today m going to mail at [email protected].. Let's c Wat nd when they reply..


----------



## ishtpal

listen just dial that no and do not listen anything just press1 and then 2 do not listen to them then they will put u through pls try once


----------



## cliyinda

K dear I'll ... Thnks


----------



## ishtpal

ok hopefully u will get through


----------



## cliyinda

Hey guys my hubby is just in touch with my agent .. He says he got mail from CO dat courier is nt received yet she ll double check.. Nd Wat is SCO ? CO will give visa? Or SCO? Coz my agent says she is d one who ll grant u visa.. My case officer name is Harpreet kaur whose I don't hv ny contact no... Anyone hav d same CO?


----------



## balhary

Hi,
Interviewed 40 mins by Co again to reconfirm the dates in app. As file came to her from SCO. 90 days theory nearly finish on 5 June . Don't know what's gonna happen.


----------



## ishtpal

Hi interview again what else they ask .Did they interview u before aswell ?


----------



## ishtpal

ishtpal said:


> ok hopefully u will get through





cliyinda said:


> Hey guys my hubby is just in touch with my agent .. He says he got mail from CO dat courier is nt received yet she ll double check.. Nd Wat is SCO ? CO will give visa? Or SCO? Coz my agent says she is d one who ll grant u visa.. My case officer name is Harpreet kaur whose I don't hv ny contact no... Anyone hav d same CO?


sco is senior case officer and co will only do the assement of the file and check everything then co forward the file to sco for final checking it take 90 days to finalise the visa .co will not give the visa ur agent is lieing to u .U should call to ahc asap


----------



## marryme

s00071609 said:


> It takes couple of months for the visa to be granted after you are asked to leave Aus. If the operator is right- c said after CO assessment you will be asked to go overseas and there is no time frame as to how long SCO may take. You can refer to SS and see how long SCO has taken to decide visa. It makes no sense but thats what operator told me when i asked her abt it.


That not exactly true. My partner was asked to leave australia and we flew to kathmandu. we sent case officers our flight itenerary, after two days my partner was granted the subclass 309 temporary partner visa. when we left australia he was on bridging visa and so it was a relief that after few days he got granted the visa


----------



## aus309

marryme said:


> That not exactly true. My partner was asked to leave australia and we flew to kathmandu. we sent case officers our flight itenerary, after two days my partner was granted the subclass 309 temporary partner visa. when we left australia he was on bridging visa and so it was a relief that after few days he got granted the visa


Hi,

My wife went last moth to India for the case to be queued for final decision. She waited for 3 weeks and came back to aus again on TV. Now i think the SCO will ask again to depart before grant. We are thinking we will go to near by country for 2-3 days..will they grant in 2 days if we send them the iternary ?

Did ur wife go after the case was SCO final decision?

Thanks.


----------



## anika03

balhary said:


> Hi,
> Interviewed 40 mins by Co again to reconfirm the dates in app. As file came to her from SCO. 90 days theory nearly finish on 5 June . Don't know what's gonna happen.


what did your case officer say after the interview? ??
did you get any mail from your co???
what was the reason that your file was returned to the case officer? ?


----------



## pggupta

January applicant got visa. Surely December ones shouldn't be far away now. Can't understand AHC's methodology. Sometimes they decide on DOL and sometime based on date case is forwarded to SCO.

Good Luck all.


----------



## ishtpal

when ur file forwarded to sco ?


----------



## aus309

pggupta said:


> January applicant got visa. Surely December ones shouldn't be far away now. Can't understand AHC's methodology. Sometimes they decide on DOL and sometime based on date case is forwarded to SCO.
> 
> Good Luck all.


Yes...i think its more based on SCO assigned date...one can expect visa anytime after crossing 60-70 days of SCO assgined (as per the spreadsheet)

All the best for Dec applicants


----------



## ishtpal

we cannot actually understand how immi ppl work on the files some of the applicant getting visa after 70 to 80 days after file forwarded to sco mine has just crossed 80 days today do not know when that lucky day will come


----------



## aus309

ishtpal said:


> we cannot actually understand how immi ppl work on the files some of the applicant getting visa after 70 to 80 days after file forwarded to sco mine has just crossed 80 days today do not know when that lucky day will come


whats ur id in ss..are u in ss?


----------



## ishtpal

no i am not on ss . Ur file is also with sco ?


----------



## aus309

ishtpal said:


> no i am not on ss . Ur file is also with sco ?


Yes...its just 35 days with SCO..my wife came back to aus after it was queued for final decision...i think she will again have to travel back before the grant..but her TV is expiring on 4th July...hopefully we get it before that..


----------



## marryme

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife went last moth to India for the case to be queued for final decision. She waited for 3 weeks and came back to aus again on TV. Now i think the SCO will ask again to depart before grant. We are thinking we will go to near by country for 2-3 days..will they grant in 2 days if we send them the iternary ?
> 
> Did ur wife go after the case was SCO final decision?
> 
> Thanks.


actually the case officer emailed us and told us to leave the country as the decision was about to be made. that's when we sent them the itinerary. what nearby country are you planning to go to because you need to apply for a tourist visa to go to new zealand and that can take 20-30 days and you might not even get. a lot of other "nearby" countries you need a visa too. i dont know how long it will take for you to get the visa once you have left but it took us only 2-3 days.


----------



## marryme

*Health operations centre*

Does anyone know how long it is taking for clearance of medical checks? my in- laws are coming to australia on tourist visa. and we have already waited one month for medicals. has anyone who has applied for tourist visa & done medicals got experience of how long it took?


----------



## aus309

marryme said:


> actually the case officer emailed us and told us to leave the country as the decision was about to be made. that's when we sent them the itinerary. what nearby country are you planning to go to because you need to apply for a tourist visa to go to new zealand and that can take 20-30 days and you might not even get. a lot of other "nearby" countries you need a visa too. i dont know how long it will take for you to get the visa once you have left but it took us only 2-3 days.


Hi..thanks for ur reply...yes NZ was an option but visa is a problem..we were thinking of fiji..looks like indian passport holder dont need visa for fiji..need to check on that..

Lets see..thanks anyways...


----------



## ishtpal

It is very good that ur wife is with u over their .I am wating to go over their and be with my wife and 4 years old little blonde i am missing them so much my daughter did not go to bed untill she do skype with me


----------



## aus309

ishtpal said:


> It is very good that ur wife is with u over their .I am wating to go over their and be with my wife and 4 years old little blonde i am missing them so much my daughter did not go to bed untill she do skype with me


Dont worry...since u have crossed 80 days...u should be getting very soon..worst case should be 1st week of next month..if at all there is any such quota for a month...wish u all the best...


----------



## nannu

pggupta said:


> January applicant got visa. Surely December ones shouldn't be far away now. Can't understand AHC's methodology. Sometimes they decide on DOL and sometime based on date case is forwarded to SCO.
> 
> Good Luck all.


It is simple guys, files are queued based on first come first serve bases:

Your CO is assigned based on DOL

SCO is assigned based on you when you provide your additional document and your Medical clearance. 

Visa is granted based on SCO assigned date.

DOL has no significance after you have been assigned a CO.


----------



## ishtpal

aus309 said:


> Dont worry...since u have crossed 80 days...u should be getting very soon..worst case should be 1st week of next month..if at all there is any such quota for a month...wish u all the best...


Thanku mate giveing me hope and best of luck u aswell


----------



## cliyinda

ishtpal said:


> when ur file forwarded to sco ?


Hey dear how u kno u file is forwarded to SCO


----------



## cliyinda

cliyinda said:


> Hey dear how u kno u file is forwarded to SCO


When they asked for ur last document ? Nd do u hv ur case officerz contact no.. Nd when u lodge ur application ?


----------



## ishtpal

my case officer emailed me informing me that file is forwarded to sco .What about urs did u find out something yet ?


----------



## ishtpal

cliyinda said:


> When thm
> ey asked for ur last document ? Nd do u hv ur case officerz contact no.. Nd when u lodge ur application ?


my case officer only ask for my afp and indian pcc she asked me on the very first month of lodgement and we submitt them in one week . My dol is 15/6/2012 and my file forwarded on 7/3/2013 and it is allready 76 days ppl said that we should get visa in 90 days after file forwarded to sco and we cannot contact with co we can only call on the no which i have given u yesterday .We can only email to our co


----------



## pggupta

marryme said:


> Does anyone know how long it is taking for clearance of medical checks? my in- laws are coming to australia on tourist visa. and we have already waited one month for medicals. has anyone who has applied for tourist visa & done medicals got experience of how long it took?


Hi, my friends parents applied for tourist visa and it took little over month to get medical clearance. Hopefully u will get ur parents MC soon.


----------



## pggupta

nannu said:


> It is simple guys, files are queued based on first come first serve bases:
> 
> Your CO is assigned based on DOL
> 
> SCO is assigned based on you when you provide your additional document and your Medical clearance.
> 
> Visa is granted based on SCO assigned date.
> 
> DOL has no significance after you have been assigned a CO.


I hope u right but it isn't that simple. If visa's are granted based on date SCO is assigned then how come people who were assigned SCO on 1/4/13 got visa but those who were assigned SCO in March are still waiting.
We all will get visa but we all want to be with our partners ASAP.

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## cliyinda

ishtpal said:


> my case officer emailed me informing me that file is forwarded to sco .What about urs did u find out something yet ?


When he mailed u? How long u waiting after forwarded to SCO .. Coz m so tensed .. Jus talk to immi they say ur documents nt recieved yet vneve ll receive.... file ll b process.. I don't understand how much tym now SCO ll take coz dis PCC is last document which they need nd they ll receive very soon I kno Bt don't kno after forwarded to SCO how much tym he ll take.... Do hv idea


----------



## balhary

anika03 said:


> what did your case officer say after the interview? ??
> did you get any mail from your co???
> what was the reason that your file was returned to the case officer? ?


The SCO wanted to reconfirm the details dats y he/she sent back to CO. CO asked about the dates in application. She said hopefully with in 10 days I can get the OUTCOME. I didn't get any email from her. Finger cross


----------



## ishtpal

cliyinda said:


> When he mailed u? How long u waiting after forwarded to SCO .. Coz m so tensed .. Jus talk to immi they say ur documents nt recieved yet vneve ll receive.... file ll b process.. I don't understand how much tym now SCO ll take coz dis PCC is last document which they need nd they ll receive very soon I kno Bt don't kno after forwarded to SCO how much tym he ll take.... Do hv idea


she emailed me the day she recived my file .I am wating from 2 months after my file forwarded to sco .Have u sent the documents through vfs pls dont worry ur file will be processed as soon as they recieve the documents . ur file will be sent to sco when co complete the assement u do one thing give ur email id to co so that they can inform ur when anything happens


----------



## abhisek

Taking each day as it comes is difficult. I was in Australia before on student visa and returned. Got married and wifey has pr. Applied and CO asked for proof of communication going back to 2008. We mostly used to chat on messenger and we did not save the chat. Now there is no documents showing that we used to chat. Have written a statutory declaration and sent it to CO, haven't received any further communication from him. How long do they normally take to respond once further docs are sent. Do anyone know? It's been 2 weeks in my case....waiting for further interview.just confused and amazed how AHC works.....


----------



## ishtpal

abhisek said:


> Taking each day as it comes is difficult. I was in Australia before on student visa and returned. Got married and wifey has pr. Applied and CO asked for proof of communication going back to 2008. We mostly used to chat on messenger and we did not save the chat. Now there is no documents showing that we used to chat. Have written a statutory declaration and sent it to CO, haven't received any further communication from him. How long do they normally take to respond once further docs are sent. Do anyone know? It's been 2 weeks in my case....waiting for further interview.just confused and amazed how AHC works.....


Hi i was also in same condition my co ask me for photos of togetherness in australia . U both used to chat on fb then u can print out the history we also did that and yes when call u for interview u have to be confident about everything i got so many things to tell u about interview .


----------



## anika03

balhary said:


> The SCO wanted to reconfirm the details dats y he/she sent back to CO. CO asked about the dates in application. She said hopefully with in 10 days I can get the OUTCOME. I didn't get any email from her. Finger cross


all the best....
my AFP was missing so the SCO sent the file back. ..my husband will get my AFP on monday and then he will send it to my case officer. ..maybe by next week she will receive it...
your case officer dint say that your application will again be in the the queue. ..cause that's what my CO said.


----------



## abhisek

ishtpal said:


> Hi i was also in same condition my co ask me for photos of togetherness in australia . U both used to chat on fb then u can print out the history we also did that and yes when call u for interview u have to be confident about everything i got so many things to tell u about interview .


We used to chat on msn messenger so there is no way I could do that. I have sent around 20 pics, hope that's ok..how many did u send? And also what sort of questions were u asked? Please advise Ishtpal...


----------



## anika03

abhisek said:


> Taking each day as it comes is difficult. I was in Australia before on student visa and returned. Got married and wifey has pr. Applied and CO asked for proof of communication going back to 2008. We mostly used to chat on messenger and we did not save the chat. Now there is no documents showing that we used to chat. Have written a statutory declaration and sent it to CO, haven't received any further communication from him. How long do they normally take to respond once further docs are sent. Do anyone know? It's been 2 weeks in my case....waiting for further interview.just confused and amazed how AHC works.....


don't you have any emails. ..or old pictures with digital date on them...even facebook comments or chat would help you...


----------



## ishtpal

abhisek said:


> We used to chat on msn messenger so there is no way I could do that. I have sent around 20 pics, hope that's ok..how many did u send? And also what sort of questions were u asked? Please advise Ishtpal...


Hi abhisek u can google it by using question asked by ahc for australian patner and u will get all the question asked recently by ahc i cannot tell u what question here cause i think it is not safe here so if u give me ur email id i will email u all the qusetion they ask from me and one thing that is their part of job to ask anything to check how well we know each other mine interview was gone very well and my co was also newly married so she understand the fillings and was very happy to see ausse girl married with indian boy and especialy in punjabi dress i hope everything will goes fine with u aswell best of luck


----------



## abhisek

ishtpal said:


> Hi abhisek u can google it by using question asked by ahc for australian patner and u will get all the question asked recently by ahc i cannot tell u what question here cause i think it is not safe here so if u give me ur email id i will email u all the qusetion they ask from me and one thing that is their part of job to ask anything to check how well we know each other mine interview was gone very well and my co was also newly married so she understand the fillings and was very happy to see ausse girl married with indian boy and especialy in punjabi dress i hope everything will goes fine with u aswell best of luck


Hey there...I have private messages you with my email.hope u will help me with the info u have. God bless you...


----------



## ishtpal

abhisek said:


> Hey there...I have private messages you with my email.hope u will help me with the info u have. God bless you...


just sent u email


----------



## abhisek

ishtpal said:


> just sent u email


Thanks Ishtpal.....


----------



## ama04138739

Hi Everyone, this is my first time over here. I applied for my wife's 309 visa through Consultant - 
309 visa Lodged Date - 07/01/13
Visitor visa Lodged date - 14/01/13
Visitor visa Granted on - 17/01/13 for 3 months (Currently my wife is here since from 01/03/02013 and leaving back for India on 31/05/2013).
Medical request came from Case officer (code# 7) on 06/03/2013 and medicals were done on 14/03/2013 (In Melbourne).

Guys, could you please advise me how can I find out whether SCO is assigned to our case or not?

I tried calling AHC (by choosing option 1 and then 2 but after being on hold for 15-20mins, call keeps getting disconnected). Anyone having the same issue?

As we lodged our application through the consultants in India, can I email our CO by myself to check the progress or better ask the consultants to follow up?


----------



## nkdangar

ama04138739 said:


> Hi Everyone, this is my first time over here. I applied for my wife's 309 visa through Consultant -
> 309 visa Lodged Date - 07/01/13
> Visitor visa Lodged date - 14/01/13
> Visitor visa Granted on - 17/01/13 for 3 months (Currently my wife is here since from 01/03/02013 and leaving back for India on 31/05/2013).
> Medical request came from Case officer (code# 7) on 06/03/2013 and medicals were done on 14/03/2013 (In Melbourne).
> 
> Guys, could you please advise me how can I find out whether SCO is assigned to our case or not?
> 
> I tried calling AHC (by choosing option 1 and then 2 but after being on hold for 15-20mins, call keeps getting disconnected). Anyone having the same issue?
> 
> As we lodged our application through the consultants in India, can I email our CO by myself to check the progress or better ask the consultants to follow up?


Hi

I am also in Melbourne on TV at the moment. Once you send your medicals and any other additional docs to AHC delhi, you or your agent will get an email from your CO that your file has been queued for final decision. You can also email on immigration[email protected] to ask for the progress of your application. Keep trying on that no. as well, mostly people get answer in 5-10 mins.


----------



## ama04138739

nkdangar said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also in Melbourne on TV at the moment. Once you send your medicals and any other additional docs to AHC delhi, you or your agent will get an email from your CO that your file has been queued for final decision. You can also email on [email protected] to ask for the progress of your application. Keep trying on that no. as well, mostly people get answer in 5-10 mins.


Hi, I did email to [email protected] on 14/05/13 and here's the response I received - 

"Dear Client 

Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Citizenship.

Please be advised that the application is under an active consideration of the case officer. Department shall contact you if any information will be require further.

We hope that this information would be of assistance.


Best regards,
___________________________________________________
Client Service Team
Department of Immigration and Citizenship"

***********************************************
So does it mean, our case is still not forwarded to the SCO?


----------



## Aary

pardeep said:


> i do not understand why AHS donot understand little one's feelings , reading your story makes me cry looks ahs has no heart





dream_chaser said:


> Dear dilemma1, SMaha, Mohit101,
> 
> I just called the AHC New Delhi a couple of minutes back to know my visa status. I was told that my medicals have been cleared, and processing has started for the visa. I had got my medicals done on 7th January 2013. So it has been a long wait for all of us. I wanted to update you guys. I guess even your medicals will be cleared soon! All the best!


Hi dream_chaser,

I am new to this forum. I lodged my visa on 18 oct 2012. I did my medicals on 14 jan 2013. So can you please tel me how long it ll take for medical clearance. I called ahc and they told my co is waiting medical clearance.usually when they ll assign sco? Ur reply ll be useful for me.


----------



## dream_chaser

Aary said:


> Hi dream_chaser,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I lodged my visa on 18 oct 2012. I did my medicals on 14 jan 2013. So can you please tel me how long it ll take for medical clearance. I called ahc and they told my co is waiting medical clearance.usually when they ll assign sco? Ur reply ll be useful for me.


Hi Aary,

I know the wait is agonizing,but there is nothing much we can guess as far as the AHC and the global health are concerned. If its of any help to you, I called up the feedback number mentioned in the DIAC website, and explained my situation to the operator regarding Health Operations Centre not responding about the medical clearance. He forwarded my complaint to that dept and I received an automated mail saying that I should wait for response from my case officer. [The usual boring advice stuff!]. The next day I called up AHC to find out the status and I got a response saying that my medicals were cleared. I dont know if my complaint helped or not,but maybe you could try it. All the best!


----------



## dilemma1

Aary said:


> Hi dream_chaser,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I lodged my visa on 18 oct 2012. I did my medicals on 14 jan 2013. So can you please tel me how long it ll take for medical clearance. I called ahc and they told my co is waiting medical clearance.usually when they ll assign sco? Ur reply ll be useful for me.


hi, welcome to this forum
looks like your condition is same as few of us whose medical hasn't been cleared due to medical backlog. usually medical is cleared within few weeks but due to medical backlog some of the file are due in global health and we are still unaware of the main cause behind it. but don't worry, I hope it will be cleared very soon coz just few days back two of our forum member's (dream_chaser and sstalasta) file were cleared. so we are too hoping for our quick file clearance. :fingerscrossed: all the best to you too.


----------



## Aary

dream_chaser said:


> Hi Aary,
> 
> I know the wait is agonizing,but there is nothing much we can guess as far as the AHC and the global health are concerned. If its of any help to you, I called up the feedback number mentioned in the DIAC website, and explained my situation to the operator regarding Health Operations Centre not responding about the medical clearance. He forwarded my complaint to that dept and I received an automated mail saying that I should wait for response from my case officer. [The usual boring advice stuff!]. The next day I called up AHC to find out the status and I got a response saying that my medicals were cleared. I dont know if my complaint helped or not,but maybe you could try it. All the best!


Hi dream_chaser,

Thanks for ur rly. When they ll assign sco after the medical cleared or will they assigned before itself? Because I didn't any kind of information like they assigned sco.


----------



## Aary

dilemma1 said:


> hi, welcome to this forum
> looks like your condition is same as few of us whose medical hasn't been cleared due to medical backlog. usually medical is cleared within few weeks but due to medical backlog some of the file are due in global health and we are still unaware of the main cause behind it. but don't worry, I hope it will be cleared very soon coz just few days back two of our forum member's (dream_chaser and sstalasta) file were cleared. so we are too hoping for our quick file clearance. :fingerscrossed: all the best to you too.


Thanks for ur concern...


----------



## manv1983

That means if someone is on tourist visa in Australia and does medical in Australia, that person have a good chance of getting medical clear in 15 days maximum because here the processing it very fast and then the resports he/she receives at home can be posted to AHC.. And whole process will take maximum of 20/25 days !!!

I hope I am right here !!


----------



## farkot

Congratulations "sritss" you have received your visa in 47 days of being in queue. Lets hope even the others get it quickly.


----------



## farkot

Hi All,

Do you get separate email when medicals cleared? My case officer informed me that my file is queued now last week. Can I be assured that medicals are cleared?


----------



## Spousevisa

Not necessary.. there are applicants waiting for their medical clearance yet who have got their medicals done from Australia...



manv1983 said:


> That means if someone is on tourist visa in Australia and does medical in Australia, that person have a good chance of getting medical clear in 15 days maximum because here the processing it very fast and then the resports he/she receives at home can be posted to AHC.. And whole process will take maximum of 20/25 days !!!
> 
> I hope I am right here !!


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi.. File queued for final decision means you have cleared your medicals... you can always check with AHC as well.. the operator will let you know that they have received your medical clearance.



farkot said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do you get separate email when medicals cleared? My case officer informed me that my file is queued now last week. Can I be assured that medicals are cleared?


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> Not necessary.. there are applicants waiting for their medical clearance yet who have got their medicals done from Australia...


Hi Spousevisa,

When are you going back to india?


----------



## Spousevisa

In a a few days now... when are you going back?



nkdangar said:


> Hi Spousevisa,
> 
> When are you going back to india?


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> In a a few days now... when are you going back?


I will be flying on 17th June. My visa expires on 30th though.


----------



## Spousevisa

Ohh then y so early?



nkdangar said:


> I will be flying on 17th June. My visa expires on 30th though.


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> Ohh then y so early?


booked in bit advance so :ranger:


----------



## Spousevisa

ohh ok...



nkdangar said:


> booked in bit advance so :ranger:


----------



## manv1983

Spousevisa said:


> Not necessary.. there are applicants waiting for their medical clearance yet who have got their medicals done from Australia...


Yeah not necessary but I guess here in Australia there is high possibility to get medical finalize in good time then in India. Co z Medicals done overseas always comes to Sydney before getting finalize and here if you do medical there is an average time of 15 days u get your medical finalize plus if you in Australia you dont need HAP ID, so you can do medicals in Advance before CO actually asks you !!

So chances are better in Australia then in India !!!


----------



## farkot

It's monday and few more gonig to get the visas this week. Congratulations to ashikatyal, dev_asm, sritss, jawanda, uk19 who got visas in the last week (as per ss).

Let's see the happy couples of this week. All the best guys. Looks like AHC disperses visas to most people on fridays may be.


----------



## pggupta

farkot said:


> It's monday and few more gonig to get the visas this week. Congratulations to ashikatyal, dev_asm, sritss, jawanda, uk19 who got visas in the last week (as per ss).
> 
> Let's see the happy couples of this week. All the best guys. Looks like AHC disperses visas to most people on fridays may be.


I am not sure what's happening. When will I get visa. DOL 28/12/12.


----------



## nkdangar

pggupta said:


> I am not sure what's happening. When will I get visa. DOL 28/12/12.


I wish you get it this week mate!!! Keep checking your tfn status!!!lane:


----------



## ishtpal

pggupta said:


> I am not sure what's happening. When will I get visa. DOL 28/12/12.


i am also not sure what will happen my dol is 15/6/2012 and file forwarded to sco on 7/3/2012 it is 81'th day of 90


----------



## pggupta

ishtpal said:


> i am also not sure what will happen my dol is 15/6/2012 and file forwarded to sco on 7/3/2012 it is 81'th day of 90


Its confusing and from recent visa grants its clear that there is no 90 day theory. 
Lets hope we get visa soon.


----------



## pggupta

nkdangar said:


> I wish you get it this week mate!!! Keep checking your tfn status!!!lane:[/QUOT
> 
> Thanks buddy.


----------



## Aary

dream_chaser said:


> Hi Aary,
> 
> I know the wait is agonizing,but there is nothing much we can guess as far as the AHC and the global health are concerned. If its of any help to you, I called up the feedback number mentioned in the DIAC website, and explained my situation to the operator regarding Health Operations Centre not responding about the medical clearance. He forwarded my complaint to that dept and I received an automated mail saying that I should wait for response from my case officer. [The usual boring advice stuff!]. The next day I called up AHC to find out the status and I got a response saying that my medicals were cleared. I dont know if my complaint helped or not,but maybe you could try it. All the best!


Hi dream_chaser,dilemma,


Few minutes back I called ahc and they told my file has placed for final decision, medicals also got cleared. So now am waiting for dat good day. But I don't how long they ll take for final dec.


----------



## missushona

Just received an email, visa granted.
dol :- 25/11/2012
Visa grant letter 27/05/2013

I cant belive


----------



## aus309

missushona said:


> Just received an email, visa granted.
> dol :- 25/11/2012
> Visa grant letter 27/05/2013
> 
> I cant belive


Great. Congrats.


----------



## ishtpal

missushona said:


> Just received an email, visa granted.
> dol :- 25/11/2012
> Visa grant letter 27/05/2013
> 
> I cant belive[/QUOT
> 
> congrats when ur file forwarded to sco ?


----------



## pggupta

missushona said:


> Just received an email, visa granted.
> dol :- 25/11/2012
> Visa grant letter 27/05/2013
> 
> I cant belive


Congratulations


----------



## SMaha

dream_chaser said:


> Hi Aary,
> 
> I know the wait is agonizing,but there is nothing much we can guess as far as the AHC and the global health are concerned. If its of any help to you, I called up the feedback number mentioned in the DIAC website, and explained my situation to the operator regarding Health Operations Centre not responding about the medical clearance. He forwarded my complaint to that dept and I received an automated mail saying that I should wait for response from my case officer. [The usual boring advice stuff!]. The next day I called up AHC to find out the status and I got a response saying that my medicals were cleared. I dont know if my complaint helped or not,but maybe you could try it. All the best!


hey dreamchaser, mohit101, dilemma1 and aary and others waiting for medical clearance...
just received an email this morning that case has received medical clearance and been queued for final decision...my DOL is 30th Oct 2012 and medicals sent on 16th January 2013..queued for final decision on 27th May 2013..lets hope for our sake the 90 day theory doesnt exist... SRVJ..can the SS be updated please..?
Good luck and God speed..!!!
All the best..!


----------



## SMaha

farkot said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do you get separate email when medicals cleared? My case officer informed me that my file is queued now last week. Can I be assured that medicals are cleared?


hi farkot
just received the same mail that file queued today..means medicals cleared...touchwood... big load of our heads...just hope the decision makers now work promptly cos before the december applicants, october end and early november applications are still waiting..!!! Hope every1 gets their visa AS soon as they want...
All the best!


----------



## pggupta

Hi Guys, just checked TFN website.
Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.

Hope to get the letter soon. Hurrayyyyyyy


----------



## ishtpal

SMaha said:


> hey dreamchaser, mohit101, dilemma1 and aary and others waiting for medical clearance...
> just received an email this morning that case has received medical clearance and been queued for final decision...my DOL is 30th Oct 2012 and medicals sent on 16th January 2013..queued for final decision on 27th May 2013..lets hope for our sake the 90 day theory doesnt exist... SRVJ..can the SS be updated please..?
> Good luck and God speed..!!!
> All the best..!





pggupta said:


> Hi Guys, just checked TFN website.
> Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN.
> 
> Hope to get the letter soon. Hurrayyyyyyy


congrats bro . when ur file forwarded to sco?


----------



## pggupta

ishtpal said:


> congrats bro . when ur file forwarded to sco?


Thanks Bro. Case was forwarded on 26/3/13. I hope I will get letter. Cant wait for my wife to come to Australia.

Thanks for your support guys. Will keep you all posted when I get the letter.


----------



## missushona

ishtpal said:


> missushona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received an email, visa granted.
> dol :- 25/11/2012
> Visa grant letter 27/05/2013
> 
> I cant belive[/QUOT
> 
> congrats when ur file forwarded to sco ?
> 
> 
> 
> 30 april 2013
Click to expand...


----------



## missushona

ishtpal said:


> congrats bro . when ur file forwarded to sco?


my tfn not updated but got grant letter how is it possible?


----------



## pggupta

missushona said:


> my tfn not updated but got grant letter how is it possible?


Jesus you are now scaring me. I hope I will get letter soon considering TFN has been updated.


----------



## missushona

pggupta said:


> Jesus you are now scaring me. I hope I will get letter soon considering TFN has been updated.


congratsss mine is other way around.. don't bee confused.. be happy


----------



## harin22

Hi all,

please update my details in SS I got my visa today. Visa Grant date is 24/03/2013.

thank u all for you support. The forum is very informative.

Will be in touch.


----------



## ishtpal

harin22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> please update my details I got my visa today.
> 
> thank u all.


congrats when was ur file forwarded to sco ?


----------



## harin22

I didn't had any communication after my CO initially contacted me for Medicals and PCC.


----------



## pardeep

harin22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> please update my details in SS I got my visa today. Visa Grant date is 24/03/2013.
> 
> thank u all for you support. The forum is very informative.
> 
> Will be in touch.


congrats, you are lucky you got visa in 4 month


----------



## pardeep

harin22 said:


> I didn't had any communication after my CO initially contacted me for Medicals and PCC.


were there any special circumstances in your case


----------



## harin22

pardeep said:


> congrats, you are lucky you got visa in 4 month


Thanks


----------



## harin22

pardeep said:


> were there any special circumstances in your case


No. There were not any special circumstances.


----------



## harin22

pardeep said:


> were there any special circumstances in your case


No.


----------



## sobiha

Hi,

I am new to this forum
Spouse Visa DOL- 6 Feb, 2013
TV applied- 12th Feb, 2013
TV granted - 19th Feb , 2013
CO assigned - 19th March, 2013
File queued for final decision - 10th April, 2013
Can you please update this in spreadsheet and also suggest me when can I expect my spouse visa?
Thanks in advance


----------



## harin22

Hi Guys,

Any recommendation for flights?

Which flight will provide maximum baggage? I am flying from Mumbai.


----------



## mel220813

Finallly TFN Updated !!


----------



## melb220813

Finalllllyyy after really long long wait ... TFN Status updated " Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN ".

Need to Confirm with AHC tomorrow first thing in morning .... Thank you guys !!!! 

Super duper excited today !!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Spousevisa

Check with Malaysia Airlines.. They give you 30 kgs on return travel.. So I guess one way will be more...



harin22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any recommendation for flights?
> 
> Which flight will provide maximum baggage? I am flying from Mumbai.


----------



## Spousevisa

Congratulations!!!



melb220813 said:


> Finalllllyyy after really long long wait ... TFN Status updated " Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN ".
> 
> Need to Confirm with AHC tomorrow first thing in morning .... Thank you guys !!!!
> 
> Super duper excited today !!!!!
> 
> Cheers


----------



## missushona

*Visa Granted*

Finally Visa granted yesterday
DOL - 25/11/2012
SCO allocated 25/4/2013
Visa Granted 27/5/2013

Dont know about the 90 day theory, but mine was 30 days to make a decision by SCO.

Can anyone tell me about Visa Stamp required if the work agencies in Australia ask for it. Did anyone got the stamp or the work agencies also can check online?


----------



## ama04138739

Help required !

I Lodged the Spouse Visa on 07.01.2013 (along with the PCC)
CO assigned on 05.03.2013.

Now I called the AHC yesterday, CO said they dont have the PCC and that's why the case is not forwarded it to SCO as yet.

I called my agent and they confirmed PCC was definitely sent along with the file.

Could anyone please advise what can i do? Otherwise we should have been getting my wife's PR.

Thanks


----------



## missushona

missushona said:


> Finally Visa granted yesterday
> DOL - 25/11/2012
> SCO allocated 25/4/2013
> Visa Granted 27/5/2013
> 
> Dont know about the 90 day theory, but mine was 30 days to make a decision by SCO.
> 
> Can anyone tell me about Visa Stamp required if the work agencies in Australia ask for it. Did anyone got the stamp or the work agencies also can check online?


Please update in database..


----------



## missushona

harin22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any recommendation for flights?
> 
> Which flight will provide maximum baggage? I am flying from Mumbai.


my wife flying from Mumbai too on 14 th next month - malaysia 30 kg i think


----------



## pggupta

missushona said:


> Finally Visa granted yesterday
> DOL - 25/11/2012
> SCO allocated 25/4/2013
> Visa Granted 27/5/2013
> 
> Dont know about the 90 day theory, but mine was 30 days to make a decision by SCO.
> 
> Can anyone tell me about Visa Stamp required if the work agencies in Australia ask for it. Did anyone got the stamp or the work agencies also can check online?


No you don't need visa label to show to work agencies. All work agencies can check your work rights through VEVO system. If required (highly unlikely) you can get letter/label in Australia from immigration in 1 day.
So don't worry about label.


----------



## missushona

pggupta said:


> No you don't need visa label to show to work agencies. All work agencies can check your work rights through VEVO system. If required (highly unlikely) you can get letter/label in Australia from immigration in 1 day.
> So don't worry about label.


Thank you ,


----------



## srvj

ama04138739 said:


> Help required !
> 
> I Lodged the Spouse Visa on 07.01.2013 (along with the PCC)
> CO assigned on 05.03.2013.
> 
> Now I called the AHC yesterday, CO said they dont have the PCC and that's why the case is not forwarded it to SCO as yet.
> 
> I called my agent and they confirmed PCC was definitely sent along with the file.
> 
> Could anyone please advise what can i do? Otherwise we should have been getting my wife's PR.
> 
> Thanks


hi,

if they don't receive PCC, CO should send an email to you/agent requesting to submit PCC or any additional docs required. Please check that, it might be misplaced so we cant argue with AHC, so better to send another PCC.


----------



## pggupta

melb220813 said:


> Finalllllyyy after really long long wait ... TFN Status updated " Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN ".
> 
> Need to Confirm with AHC tomorrow first thing in morning .... Thank you guys !!!!
> 
> Super duper excited today !!!!!
> 
> Cheers


Hi mate, do we need to confirm with AHC after TFN status is updated. Or should we wait for letter to come through. If you think its good idea to call then will do so.


----------



## nkdangar

Hi pggupta,

Congrats on your visa grant!!!I really wished you get the visa this week.....


----------



## melb220813

pggupta said:


> Hi mate, do we need to confirm with AHC after TFN status is updated. Or should we wait for letter to come through. If you think its good idea to call then will do so.


Hello pggupta,

I have just confirmed with AHC, my visa has been granted (GRANT DATE - 27/05/2013) and should receive the grant letter by 29th May 2013.


Cheers  Good Luck to everyone !!!


----------



## pggupta

melb220813 said:


> Hello pggupta,
> 
> I have just confirmed with AHC, my visa has been granted (GRANT DATE - 27/05/2013) and should receive the grant letter by 29th May 2013.
> 
> 
> Cheers  Good Luck to everyone !!!


Thanks buddy, my wife called AHC and they confirmed VISA has been granted and that we will get letter in day or two.

Cheers guys and thanks to all.


----------



## pggupta

nkdangar said:


> Hi pggupta,
> 
> Congrats on your visa grant!!!I really wished you get the visa this week.....


Yeah I know mate, thanks for your wishes. Wish you good luck and hope you get your visa soon.


----------



## pggupta

missushona said:


> my wife flying from Mumbai too on 14 th next month - malaysia 30 kg i think


I just checked with Singapore airlines and they confirmed weight limit will be 40kg for first time traveller to Australia.


----------



## balhary

Got stuck  completing 12 months in 4 days and 8 days left in completion of 90 days theory, really frustrating, can't think about anything.


----------



## srvj

hi 

congratulations for those who got visas.

I should say there is no more 90 days theory as processing got speed up.

I think they have increased staff as they increased fee by $600 in this year.

applicants from this year

avg time will be 5 months , 
Still there are some applications from last year stuck up in process due to various reasons. once all the applications from last year has cleared up, process will really get improved


----------



## mohit101

Still waiting for my medical clearance...it's already been four and half months of waiting since i undertook medical...waiting for CO to forward my file to SCO...
:-(....All the best...trying to b positive!


----------



## pggupta

HI Guys, TFN was updated yesterday and AHC confirmed that we will receive letter in 1 or 2 days. Is it safe to book my flight for 8/06/13 or should I wait for the letter first.
How long it takes AHC to issue letter on average.


----------



## Praj1986

Hi friends , just called ahc and got a gr8 news that my wife's visa has been granted today and will receive grant letter by next week .finally she will be with me soon. Very very happy ... 
Good luck to all waiting for visa .. Fingers xxx


----------



## ishtpal

Praj1986;118395congt0 said:


> Hi friends , just called ahc and got a gr8 news that my wife's visa has been granted today and will receive grant letter by next week .finally she will be with me soon. Very very happy ...
> Good luck to all waiting for visa .. Fingers xxx


congrats when was ur file forwarded to sco ?


----------



## Praj1986

ishtpal said:


> congrats when was ur file forwarded to sco ?


Thanks bro .. On 28/03


----------



## pggupta

Praj1986 said:


> Hi friends , just called ahc and got a gr8 news that my wife's visa has been granted today and will receive grant letter by next week .finally she will be with me soon. Very very happy ...
> Good luck to all waiting for visa .. Fingers xxx


Congratulations mate.


----------



## Praj1986

pggupta said:


> Congratulations mate.


Thanks bro and many congrats to you as well.


----------



## nannu

Congratulations for those who got visas!!! 

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## abhisek

Where has mine details gone from s.s?


----------



## nannu

Hi CB,

Have you been assigned a CO yet?


----------



## anika03

balhary said:


> Got stuck  completing 12 months in 4 days and 8 days left in completion of 90 days theory, really frustrating, can't think about anything.


don't worry you will get your visa soon...your case officer said that you will get to know about the decision in 10 days...im sure you will get your visa by next week. ..all the best


----------



## missushona

pggupta said:


> I just checked with Singapore airlines and they confirmed weight limit will be 40kg for first time traveller to Australia.


thats the great news but my wife has already been as a tourist visa, i will ask her to check anyways


----------



## missushona

srvj said:


> hi
> 
> congratulations for those who got visas.
> 
> I should say there is no more 90 days theory as processing got speed up.
> 
> I think they have increased staff as they increased fee by $600 in this year.
> 
> applicants from this year
> 
> avg time will be 5 months ,
> Still there are some applications from last year stuck up in process due to various reasons. once all the applications from last year has cleared up, process will really get improved


Yeah $2680 now .. I remember I paid around $2200.. thats a lot of fee. but its good atleast if they increase staff and clear all last year pending applicants. I was lucky to be cleared quickly


----------



## missushona

TFN,

Does anyone know how long will it take TFN to be granted once applied. My wife is coming on the 20th next month and i think its better to apply TFN after the 30 JUNE as the fresh year for tax period starts.. guys any ideas??????????????


----------



## farkot

missushona said:


> TFN,
> 
> Does anyone know how long will it take TFN to be granted once applied. My wife is coming on the 20th next month and i think its better to apply TFN after the 30 JUNE as the fresh year for tax period starts.. guys any ideas??????????????


It hardly takes one week to get your TFN, the TFN details will arrive to your address in a mail.


----------



## missushona

farkot said:


> It hardly takes one week to get your TFN, the TFN details will arrive to your address in a mail.


thanks


----------



## chiragb

Not Yet. I am bit worried now. My wife going our of town from saturday and she may not able to answer call from CO. 

Will they send email too? Hope soo..






nannu said:


> Hi CB,
> 
> Have you been assigned a CO yet?


----------



## balhary

anika03 said:


> don't worry you will get your visa soon...your case officer said that you will get to know about the decision in 10 days...im sure you will get your visa by next week. ..all the best


Thanks anika03,
Hope so, any news from ur side ?


----------



## anika03

balhary said:


> Thanks anika03,
> Hope so, any news from ur side ?


my husband posted my AFP to my case officer today. ..she will receive it by next week. ..lets see how much time it will take then. ...did u get any other mail after your interview? ??


----------



## pggupta

Hi Guys,

Just got the letter from AHC. Visa granted. SCO code is 105.

Thanks all and wish you all good luck. Hope everyone gets visa ASAP.


----------



## farkot

The avg days in queue value has decreased very much with lot many visa granted in recent days.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## anika03

pggupta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got the letter from AHC. Visa granted. SCO code is 105.
> 
> Thanks all and wish you all good luck. Hope everyone gets visa ASAP.


congrats. ...lane:


----------



## pggupta

missushona said:


> thats the great news but my wife has already been as a tourist visa, i will ask her to check anyways


Hi Missushona, I can confirm Singapore airlines is giving 40kg on one way ticket. I just purchases my wife's ticket from Singapore Airlines website and it says baggage allowance is 40kg.


----------



## pggupta

anika03 said:


> congrats. ...lane:


Thanks Anika, Hope you get your visa soon.


----------



## s00071609

Can any one post the ss link pls


----------



## anika03

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd+Xc#gid=9


----------



## s00071609

srvj said:


> Hi,
> 
> if they asked to go offshore, its better to be offshore. you may get your visa soon.
> becoz, your file placed in queue 27/2/13. its been 70 days so there are more chances of getting visa,
> 
> if you look at MSShaik, Robin, ABZ777 and sorky who got visas recently, their files has been frwd in the second week of feb. and they got visa around 5 months.
> 
> you are up in the queue. seek advice from your CO.
> 
> well.. its my analysis, I could be wrong, hope its helpful.


Hi. Good to see ur file is forwarded. Did u get an email from co. i sent email requesting to withdraw TV as processing is quicker now.


----------



## srvj

s00071609 said:


> Hi. Good to see ur file is forwarded. Did u get an email from co. i sent email requesting to withdraw TV as processing is quicker now.


Hi,

Yes i got email from CO.

what about you? when did you applied TV.

ss link is 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd+Xc#gid=4


----------



## sobiha

pggupta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got the letter from AHC. Visa granted. SCO code is 105.
> 
> Thanks all and wish you all good luck. Hope everyone gets visa ASAP.


Congrats!!  I hope that I too get my visa at the earliest :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ishtpal

sobiha said:


> Congrats!!  I hope that I too get my visa at the earliest :fingerscrossed:


congrats
when was ur file forwarded to sco ?


----------



## sobiha

ishtpal said:


> congrats
> when was ur file forwarded to sco ?


My file was forwarded for final decision on 10th April, 2013. I dont know when will the Happy Day of visa grant comes....


----------



## ishtpal

sobiha said:


> My file was forwarded for final decision on 10th April, 2013. I dont know when will the Happy Day of visa grant comes....


my file forwarded to sco on 7/3/2013 and still wating dont know where my visa is hidden


----------



## sobiha

ishtpal said:


> my file forwarded to sco on 7/3/2013 and still wating dont know where my visa is hidden


If the 90 days theory works then you should get the visa in the next 10 days..All the Best  and do keep us posted..It really gives hope...


----------



## ishtpal

sobiha said:


> If the 90 days theory works then you should get the visa in the next 10 days..All the Best  and do keep us posted..It really gives hope...


i dont know 90 days theory is working some of the recent visa r stamped in less then 60 days


----------



## sobiha

ishtpal said:


> i dont know 90 days theory is working some of the recent visa r stamped in less then 60 days


Ya but i really dont understand how the AHC works..why some visa gets stamped in less than 60 days  whereas others take so much time..


----------



## ishtpal

sobiha said:


> Ya but i really dont understand how the AHC works..why some visa gets stamped in less than 60 days  whereas others take so much time..


sco just come sleepy from home and they pick up the file which ever they want .And lucky ppl get stamped in less then 60 days and ppl like us buried under the bunch of files . They all r heartless ppl sitting at ahc


----------



## tara.jatt

Hello Friends, 

We are about to apply spouse visa. I want to know from fellow applicants about supporting documents for financial aspect of relation. Since in our culture, we don't live together, no joint account, no join loan, no joint property etc etc before marriage, In short, no financial dealing between couple at all. What all documents can be provided in this case? 

Also, Is it mandatory to provide the stat declarations about nature of household, nature of commitment, financial aspects etc etc as well? We already have the relationship history from both of us. 

Thanks.


----------



## missushona

ishtpal said:


> sco just come sleepy from home and they pick up the file which ever they want .And lucky ppl get stamped in less then 60 days and ppl like us buried under the bunch of files . They all r heartless ppl sitting at ahc


It depends on perfection in the application


----------



## s00071609

srvj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes i got email from CO.
> 
> what about you? when did you applied TV.
> 
> ss link is
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd+Xc#gid=4


Its been nearly a month since I applied TV but withdrew it now myself. Sent docs n medicals on 23 may. How long after placing in a queue did u get email


----------



## ishtpal

missushona said:


> It dohepends on perfection in the application


oh really u got ur visa so sit back and enjoy it


----------



## srvj

s00071609 said:


> Its been nearly a month since I applied TV but withdrew it now myself. Sent docs n medicals on 23 may. How long after placing in a queue did u get email


Hi,

I have got email from co a week after submitting PCC and Medicals.

you may get in next week.


----------



## mohit101

Can anyone please suggest what should I do????
It's been 4 and half months waiting for medical clearance. Rest docs satisfactory..CO waiting for Medical clearance!
Any email to lodge a complaint??


----------



## nkdangar

mohit101 said:


> Can anyone please suggest what should I do????
> It's been 4 and half months waiting for medical clearance. Rest docs satisfactory..CO waiting for Medical clearance!
> Any email to lodge a complaint??


Australian Immigration Email Reply Form


----------



## mohit101

nkdangar said:


> Australian Immigration Email Reply Form


Thanks mate!


----------



## balhary

anika03 said:


> my husband posted my AFP to my case officer today. ..she will receive it by next week. ..lets see how much time it will take then. ...did u get any other mail after your interview? ??


No, Co couldn't talk to my wife yet coz she works, I emailed Co the days my wife doesn't work but Co didn't try to call her, it's been a week now, Don't know what she waiting for, 5-6 days to finish 90 days theory n 12 months , I think for u it just next week start bag packing


----------



## ishtpal

balhary said:


> No, Co couldn't talk to my wife yet coz she works, I emailed Co the days my wife doesn't work but Co didn't try to call her, it's been a week now, Don't know what she waiting for, 5-6 days to finish 90 days theory n 12 months , I think for u it just next week start bag packing


Hi mate we both r in same boat 7 days to complete 90 days dont know when we both get visa


----------



## deepakabc

mohit101 said:


> Can anyone please suggest what should I do????
> It's been 4 and half months waiting for medical clearance. Rest docs satisfactory..CO waiting for Medical clearance!
> Any email to lodge a complaint??


Hi my wife got her medical clearance in 4 months and 1 week. just hope for the best...


----------



## pardeep

missushona said:


> my tfn not updated but got grant letter how is it possible?


congrats missushona


----------



## pardeep

pggupta said:


> Jesus you are now scaring me. I hope I will get letter soon considering TFN has been updated.


congrats pggupta


----------



## s00071609

Can anyone update spreadsheet. Additional docs submitted on 23 may 2013. Waiting for sco. Thanks


----------



## SudVed

*Finally some Good New !!!*

Hi Guys,

After a long wait I have some update,

The TFN status has been changed to "Your eligible for a tfn please wait till you arrive in Aus to apply for a tfn".

My timeline is as below:

DOL: 05/12/12 - Bangalore
CO: Ritu Arora
CO assigned: 04/02/2013
Additional Documents: Medical and PCC
Submitted on: 23/03/2013
Date passed for final decision: 05/04/2013.
TFN Status changed: 30/05/2013.

When can we expect the Grant letter??


----------



## pardeep

SudVed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a long wait I have some update,
> 
> The TFN status has been changed to "Your eligible for a tfn please wait till you arrive in Aus to apply for a tfn".
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> DOL: 05/12/12 - Bangalore
> CO: Ritu Arora
> CO assigned: 04/02/2013
> Additional Documents: Medical and PCC
> Submitted on: 23/03/2013
> Date passed for final decision: 05/04/2013.
> TFN Status changed: 30/05/2013.
> When can we expect the Grant letter??


congrats, even i call ahc last week they told me ur case is in final stage i check my tfn 1000 times a day, no change at all .so stressed ,no hope at all


----------



## pardeep

SudVed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a long wait I have some update,
> 
> The TFN status has been changed to "Your eligible for a tfn please wait till you arrive in Aus to apply for a tfn".
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> DOL: 05/12/12 - Bangalore
> CO: Ritu Arora
> CO assigned: 04/02/2013
> Additional Documents: Medical and PCC
> Submitted on: 23/03/2013
> Date passed for final decision: 05/04/2013.
> TFN Status changed: 30/05/2013.
> 
> When can we expect the Grant letter??


do you apply on permanent migrants link


----------



## SudVed

pardeep said:


> do you apply on permanent migrants link


Hi Pradeep, 

No I applied for a spouse visa for my husband


----------



## SudVed

pardeep said:


> congrats, even i call ahc last week they told me ur case is in final stage i check my tfn 1000 times a day, no change at all .so stressed ,no hope at all


Hi Pradeep I am sure you will get it soon

GooD lUck


----------



## pardeep

SudVed said:


> Hi Pradeep I am sure you will get it soon
> 
> GooD lUck


sorry i am worried about my baby


----------



## Mattram

Mine also same today my TFN status updated any idea when will I get my grand letter


----------



## tara.jatt

Re-posting my query :

Hello Friends, 

We are about to apply spouse visa. I want to know from fellow applicants about supporting documents for financial aspect of relation. Since in our culture, we don't live together, no joint account, no join loan, no joint property etc etc before marriage, In short, no financial dealing between couple at all. What all documents can be provided in this case? 

Also, Is it mandatory to provide the stat declarations about nature of household, nature of commitment, financial aspects etc etc as well? We already have the relationship history from both of us. 

Thanks.


----------



## ishtpal

Mattram said:


> Mine also same today my TFN status updated any idea when will I get my grand letter


congrats when was ur file forwarded to sco?


----------



## ishtpal

pardeep said:


> congrats, even i call ahc last week they told me ur case is in final stage i check my tfn 1000 times a day, no change at all .so stressed ,no hope at all


hi pardeep when was ur file forwarded to sco ?


----------



## soumya1712

*visa granted *

hey guys! just a quick update
i got my visa granted 
visa grant date- 7 may 2013 (ato website was updated on this day)
grant letter was given on 10 may 2013
i flew out of Australia on the 5th of may 2013 to get the visa 
name of senior case officer- Nagendra
All the best to the rest of you who are eagerly waiting for your visas
cheers!!


----------



## Mattram

ishtpal said:


> congrats when was ur file forwarded to sco?


05 of April my DOL 6/12/2012
Any idea when will I get the letter


----------



## srvj

s00071609 said:


> Can anyone update spreadsheet. Additional docs submitted on 23 may 2013. Waiting for sco. Thanks



hi,

It was already updated.


----------



## SMaha

tara.jatt said:


> Re-posting my query :
> 
> Hello Friends,
> 
> We are about to apply spouse visa. I want to know from fellow applicants about supporting documents for financial aspect of relation. Since in our culture, we don't live together, no joint account, no join loan, no joint property etc etc before marriage, In short, no financial dealing between couple at all. What all documents can be provided in this case?
> 
> Also, Is it mandatory to provide the stat declarations about nature of household, nature of commitment, financial aspects etc etc as well? We already have the relationship history from both of us.
> 
> Thanks.


hi tara.jatt
u need to give documents pertaining to sponsors financials..sponsor's tax assessments, salary statements etc..
pertaining to joint financials.. get a joint bank account, add spouse's name. the name automatically appears as joint holder on the statement.. give a continuous statement of few months,(if possible 1 year if u can give dat many months) doesnt matter even if uve held the account jointly just for a few months( meaning not holding the account since before marriage) as long as name appears on the statement as joint holders, i dont think it matters. having said dat, carry these statements with u, u may not require it @ all, spouse's financials shud b enuf but better to be prepared..u need a statement of purpose of both ur spouse nd the applicant( i think datz wat u called relationsip history)..
sumbody can correct me if im wrong..i think my memory may have become challenged, considering its 7 months to application....
all the best.


----------



## missushona

ishtpal said:


> oh really u got ur visa so sit back and enjoy it


i can understand your frustration.. u will get your visa next week for sure. stay kool


----------



## aus309

soumya1712 said:


> hey guys! just a quick update
> i got my visa granted
> visa grant date- 7 may 2013 (ato website was updated on this day)
> grant letter was given on 10 may 2013
> i flew out of Australia on the 5th of may 2013 to get the visa
> name of senior case officer- Nagendra
> All the best to the rest of you who are eagerly waiting for your visas
> cheers!!


Hi,

Did u fly out of australia after ur file was queued for final decision or before that?

Thanks


----------



## missushona

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did u fly out of australia after ur file was queued for final decision or before that?
> 
> Thanks


Hey same SCO for me too Nagendra..(Means lord Shiva)


----------



## tara.jatt

Thanks for the reply. Is it absolute requirement to have joint account? I mean this is out of question in our situation, not in same country and about to lodge the application, dont want to wait for one year just to get the joint statements. 



SMaha said:


> hi tara.jatt
> u need to give documents pertaining to sponsors financials..sponsor's tax assessments, salary statements etc..
> pertaining to joint financials.. get a joint bank account, add spouse's name. the name automatically appears as joint holder on the statement.. give a continuous statement of few months,(if possible 1 year if u can give dat many months) doesnt matter even if uve held the account jointly just for a few months( meaning not holding the account since before marriage) as long as name appears on the statement as joint holders, i dont think it matters. having said dat, carry these statements with u, u may not require it @ all, spouse's financials shud b enuf but better to be prepared..u need a statement of purpose of both ur spouse nd the applicant( i think datz wat u called relationsip history)..
> sumbody can correct me if im wrong..i think my memory may have become challenged, considering its 7 months to application....
> all the best.


----------



## soumya1712

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did u fly out of australia after ur file was queued for final decision or before that?
> 
> Thanks



Hey!! 
No i didn't fly when it was queued for final decision because it takes about three months after the file has been queued for final decision.. The case officer sent me an email telling me that a decision had to be made on my visa and i was expected to be offshore for it.... So i had to reply with my exact plans of being offshore.. When and where.. The reply had to be sent within a month but i could fly out anytime before my tourist visa expired.. So we took our time... 
Sent him all particulars of to and fro tickets and got the visa on time..
Cheers...


----------



## soumya1712

missushona said:


> Hey same SCO for me too Nagendra..(Means lord Shiva)


Yayy!! Awesome.. 
Sweet guy.. Did his job on time...


----------



## Mattram

Mattram said:


> Mine also same today my TFN status updated any idea when will I get my grand letter


Friends i have confused i have not receive any call or e.mail from my case officer to say that i have got the visa or visa has finalised. But my TFN status was changed to eligible.

Based on this the excel sheet also updated as i got visa can any one advice me the process 

Thanks


----------



## farkot

tara.jatt said:


> Thanks for the reply. Is it absolute requirement to have joint account? I mean this is out of question in our situation, not in same country and about to lodge the application, dont want to wait for one year just to get the joint statements.


Hi,

AHC asks for any one of these documents to know about the joint financials sharing.

Evidence that demonstrates the financial aspects of your relationship may include:

any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets
any joint liabilities
joint bank account/insurance policies
fund transfers
fixed deposits
rental agreement in joint names
the extent of any pooling of financial resources, especially in relation to major financial commitments

the basis of any sharing of day-to-day household expenses


If you have ever transfered any money to your partnes bank account, even that only one document is enough. Take a statement of yours at that time and her statement at that time.

Even if she is a nominee of your insurance policy that shall also do.

Hope this helps.


----------



## soumya1712

Mattram said:


> Friends i have confused i have not receive any call or e.mail from my case officer to say that i have got the visa or visa has finalised. But my TFN status was changed to eligible.
> 
> Based on this the excel sheet also updated as i got visa can any one advice me the process
> 
> Thanks


Once the visa is granted it takes the AHC about a week or two to give the grant notification letter.. The grant letter contains all the details of your visa.. Hope this helps.! 
Cheers!


----------



## Mattram

Thanks a lot. Can I assume,the TFN update as a visa grant. Will it be necessary to submit any other documents before receiving grant letter.


----------



## tara.jatt

Thanks for the reply. We have joint rental agreement and beneficiary in insurance but we are keeping them under nature of household and nature of commitment respectively. 



farkot said:


> Hi,
> 
> AHC asks for any one of these documents to know about the joint financials sharing.
> 
> Evidence that demonstrates the financial aspects of your relationship may include:
> 
> any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets
> any joint liabilities
> joint bank account/insurance policies
> fund transfers
> fixed deposits
> rental agreement in joint names
> the extent of any pooling of financial resources, especially in relation to major financial commitments
> 
> the basis of any sharing of day-to-day household expenses
> 
> 
> If you have ever transfered any money to your partnes bank account, even that only one document is enough. Take a statement of yours at that time and her statement at that time.
> 
> Even if she is a nominee of your insurance policy that shall also do.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Mattram

SudVed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a long wait I have some update,
> 
> The TFN status has been changed to "Your eligible for a tfn please wait till you arrive in Aus to apply for a tfn".
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> DOL: 05/12/12 - Bangalore
> CO: Ritu Arora
> CO assigned: 04/02/2013
> Additional Documents: Medical and PCC
> Submitted on: 23/03/2013
> Date passed for final decision: 05/04/2013.
> TFN Status changed: 30/05/2013.
> 
> 
> 
> When can we expect the Grant letter??


Hi 

Have you received any call or e.mail from CO saying that your visa granded or u just based on TFN update.

Simply can we assume that TFN update as a visa granted and need to just wait for the grand letter


----------



## soumya1712

Mattram said:


> Thanks a lot. Can I assume,the TFN update as a visa grant. Will it be necessary to submit any other documents before receiving grant letter.


Hey! Though the visa is already granted you still will need a notification letter.. No additional documents would be required to get the letter... Just a matter of a few days... Yes the tfn update can be considered as a visa grant but it's not an official notification from the AHC delhi.. If you are contemplating to fly to Australia with just the tfn update it would not be possible as at some stage or the other they will ask you for the visa number which will be available only in the grant letter...
Cheers!


----------



## Mattram

Thx Soumya


----------



## aus309

soumya1712 said:


> Hey!!
> No i didn't fly when it was queued for final decision because it takes about three months after the file has been queued for final decision.. The case officer sent me an email telling me that a decision had to be made on my visa and i was expected to be offshore for it.... So i had to reply with my exact plans of being offshore.. When and where.. The reply had to be sent within a month but i could fly out anytime before my tourist visa expired.. So we took our time...
> Sent him all particulars of to and fro tickets and got the visa on time..
> Cheers...


ok.thanks. i think we did a mistake there. my wife went to india after we rceived the mail. she waited for 3 weeks and came back again.now looks like she will have to travel again.
When was ur file queued for final decision? So ur file was queued when u were in aus?

Thanks


----------



## soumya1712

aus309 said:


> ok.thanks. i think we did a mistake there. my wife went to india after we rceived the mail. she waited for 3 weeks and came back again.now looks like she will have to travel again.
> When was ur file queued for final decision? So ur file was queued when u were in aus?
> 
> Thanks


It was queued on jan 8th this year.. I was in India back then.... The case officer had told us that it would take about 3 months to get the visa and hence i applied for tourist visa later...


----------



## aus309

soumya1712 said:


> It was queued on jan 8th this year.. I was in India back then.... The case officer had told us that it would take about 3 months to get the visa and hence i applied for tourist visa later...


Ok. Thanks for the info. It really helps.


----------



## sobiha

*Good News!!!!*

My tfn status has changed.."Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN." I am so happy!!!! I hope I will get the grant letter at the earliest...


----------



## street

*Got the visa*

fellas after little bit wait i have finally got my visa  :clap2:

Date Lodged : 12/12/12
Documents Asked : PPC and medical
File in SCO queue : 5/04/13
Visa Grant : 30/05/13

This site was very useful. Good luck everyone


----------



## SudVed

Hi Everyone,

Visa grant letter received no phone call only email,

SCO code: 104

Thank you for all the help and support, it was really helpfull.

This forum is really helpfull to get an idea of other in the same situation.

Looks like the visas are getting processed at a faster rate.

Good luck to all the applicants,

All the Best.


----------



## SudVed

Mattram said:


> Hi
> 
> Have you received any call or e.mail from CO saying that your visa granded or u just based on TFN update.
> 
> Simply can we assume that TFN update as a visa granted and need to just wait for the grand letter


Hi Mattam,

We got the email today, and it was updated yesterday.

No extra documents need before grant letter,

You should get it on Monday or Tuesday at the latest.

Yes once your tfn is updated spread the new you have got your visa. coz on the grant letter is says visa grant date as 29th so I assume the status was changed on 29th but I didnt check untill 30th.

All the best !!


----------



## pardeep

hi, i call AHC and the operator was so rude, i want to lodge complaint against operator can anyone suggest me how to lodge complaint?


----------



## s00071609

tara.jatt said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> We are about to apply spouse visa. I want to know from fellow applicants about supporting documents for financial aspect of relation. Since in our culture, we don't live together, no joint account, no join loan, no joint property etc etc before marriage, In short, no financial dealing between couple at all. What all documents can be provided in this case?
> 
> Also, Is it mandatory to provide the stat declarations about nature of household, nature of commitment, financial aspects etc etc as well? We already have the relationship history from both of us.
> 
> Thanks.


Dont need it if u dont give it, i didnt give anthing- wasnt asked by co any doc reg this


----------



## ishtpal

pardeep said:


> hi, i call AHC and the operator was so rude, i want to lodge complaint against operator can nyone suggest me how to lodge complaint?


hi pardeep when was ur file forwarded to sco ?


----------



## pardeep

ishtpal said:


> hi pardeep when was ur file forwarded to sco ?


hi it was forwarded on 9th april but i put by mistake 19 th april , can srvj pls correct this


----------



## pardeep

ishtpal said:


> hi pardeep when was ur file forwarded to sco ?


hi ishtpal, i call ahc last week they told me that my file is in final stage but yesterday i call and they said no it is not in final stage , it is just under processing , the operator was so rude.


----------



## ishtpal

pardeep said:


> hi ishtpal, i call ahc last week they told me that my file is in final stage but yesterday i call and they said no it is not in final stage , it is just under processing , the operator was so rude.


my file forwarded to sco on 7/3/2013 and still nothing when ever i call to ahc they replay we will give notification and said no need to call it was very rude but what can we do ppl r getting visa in 60 days not in 90


----------



## pardeep

ishtpal said:


> my file forwarded to sco on 7/3/2013 and still nothing when ever i call to ahc they replay we will give notification and said no need to call it was very rude but what can we do ppl r getting visa in 60 days not in 90


they are not making fair decision, but we should not stop calling them. there are no rules in Australia that forbid people to ask for information.when did u lodge ur file?


----------



## cliyinda

Hey guys m trying to track my application md ne they ask fr reference number plus passport number.. M entering both but my format is wrong .., will ny1 help me nd tell Wats d exact format..,


----------



## ishtpal

pardeep said:


> they are not making fair decision, but we should not stop calling them. there are no rules in Australia that forbid people to ask for information.when did u lodge ur file?


15/6/2012 it is nearly one year


----------



## mohit101

Guys my file has been placed for final decision after 4months and 10 days. Bit releived but how long for the visa?

Update SS - 31st May - file placed for final queue. Thanks


----------



## balhary

ishtpal said:


> 15/6/2012 it is nearly one year


Hi ishtpal and Pardeep 
We r in same boat, 1 June 2012 DOL , call AHC no point, says don't know when CO gonna decide, Emailed Co but still no reply, trapped, whats ur CO code ?


----------



## ishtpal

balhary said:


> Hi ishtpal and Pardeep
> We r in same boat, 1 June 2012 DOL , call AHC no point, says don't know when CO gonna decide, Emailed Co but still no reply, trapped, whats ur CO code ?


hi yes we r in same boat my co code is 104


----------



## pardeep

ishtpal said:


> 15/6/2012 it is nearly one year


why they are taking so long, any specific reason


----------



## balhary

pardeep said:


> why they are taking so long, any specific reason


Have any of u ( Pardeep or Ishtpal ) been to Australia before ? 
I have n I think that can be one reason they r taking long .


----------



## ishtpal

balhary said:


> Have any of u ( Pardeep or Ishtpal ) been to Australia before ?
> I have n I think that can be one reason they r taking long .


yes i was in australia on student visa for 4.5 years


----------



## singh_26

Hi This is Singh_26 
my Dol : 15 may
received mail on 17 may that my application received by australian embassy in new delhi.
my question is my company is sending me to germany on long term visa. so can it be possible to delay my date of entry to australia once my visa gets finalised. do i need to inform my co at the time co assign to me or at the time when Senior co will take decision on my application..
Please need a quick reply by tomorrow ..if anyone has any knowledge about this please reply..


----------



## pardeep

balhary said:


> Have any of u ( Pardeep or Ishtpal ) been to Australia before ?
> I have n I think that can be one reason they r taking long .


no i have never been to aus


----------



## srvj

singh_26 said:


> Hi This is Singh_26
> my Dol : 15 may
> received mail on 17 may that my application received by australian embassy in new delhi.
> my question is my company is sending me to germany on long term visa. so can it be possible to delay my date of entry to australia once my visa gets finalised. do i need to inform my co at the time co assign to me or at the time when Senior co will take decision on my application..
> Please need a quick reply by tomorrow ..if anyone has any knowledge about this please reply..


hi,

as long as you submit required docs it would not be a problem. other than Australia, it is okay to be in any country but few thing to make sure:

1) get your Indian PCC before you fly

2) Once co assigned you will be asked to go for medical test. it can be done in germany refer Germany - Panel Physicians

3)you may need to get PCC from germany if you live there more than 12 months.

you may get first reply from CO in 60 days

hope it helps

good luck


----------



## SMaha

mohit101 said:


> Guys my file has been placed for final decision after 4months and 10 days. Bit releived but how long for the visa?
> 
> Update SS - 31st May - file placed for final queue. Thanks


hey mohit101
congrats for moving one step closer...brings sum relief..but hopefully the wait shud end soon...
all the best to all..expecially us 7-monther's


----------



## SMaha

singh_26 said:


> Hi This is Singh_26
> my Dol : 15 may
> received mail on 17 may that my application received by australian embassy in new delhi.
> my question is my company is sending me to germany on long term visa. so can it be possible to delay my date of entry to australia once my visa gets finalised. do i need to inform my co at the time co assign to me or at the time when Senior co will take decision on my application..
> Please need a quick reply by tomorrow ..if anyone has any knowledge about this please reply..


hey singh_26
the spouse 309/100 take an average of 7 months, however it maybe granted within 5 months as is the seen trend for applicants this year if all documents are complete.. after the grant, the visa is generally valid for around 2 yrs during which u can enter australia..
sumbody can correct me if this is incorrect..
all the best..


----------



## singh_26

hi SMaha and SRVJ thanks for ur quick reply...
SMaha _ i think u have wrong information on this as per my knowledge we need to enter australia by the time frame given by senior CO after finalizing decision on our appllication.
and 2 years means time when u lodge ur application u will not be entitled for permanent residence till that period of time, fro example if u lodge ur application on 1 june,13 the on 1 june 2015 u wull be entitled for PR as per immigration rules & regulations.
i think i am not wrong if i am please correct me..
and please i will get back to my question now 
if i wll go to germany for more than 1 year and if my visa granted in between nd senior CO give me a date to enter in australia then 
1. can i enter australia and go back to germany ?
2. if yes then does it effect my permanet residence after 2 years or does it effect my temporary residence ?
please need a specific answer..


----------



## balhary

ishtpal said:


> yes i was in australia on student visa for 4.5 years


C dats y they gonna take long, we hv to wait more den we think , Pardeep gonna get his visa soon within I guess 15-20 days.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Praj1986

Hi frnds .. Has anybody checked their VEVO .. My wife recently got her spouse visa and when I checked her VEVO on DIAC website it shows expiry date as 2033 with multipal entries and indefinite stay. Is it same with every applicant. Someone who got their visa grant recently plz check their VEVO and let me know . Thanks


----------



## singh_26

one more question is it compulsory to submit form 80? As i read somewhere only those applicant who are applying from australia they only need to submit form no. 80..


----------



## ishtpal

balhary said:


> C dats y they gonna take long, we hv to wait more den we think , Pardeep gonna get his visa soon within I guess 15-20 days.:fingerscrossed:


but y we r getting delay any reasion behind that?


----------



## pardeep

balhary said:


> C dats y they gonna take long, we hv to wait more den we think , Pardeep gonna get his visa soon within I guess 15-20 days.:fingerscrossed:


thanks balhary


----------



## pardeep

ishtpal said:


> but y we r getting delay any reasion behind that?


they are showing that they are checking our history just pretending because this is our great india


----------



## ishtpal

pardeep said:


> they are showing that they are checking our history just pretending because this is our great india


Hahahaha lol ur right pradeep our India is great


----------



## pardeep

ishtpal said:


> Hahahaha lol ur right pradeep our India is great


my ife said she will wait for 2-3 week ANd she will go to aus immi to get ant solution as she will explain how rudely AHC behave


----------



## ishtpal

pardeep said:


> my ife said she will wait for 2-3 week ANd she will go to aus immi to get ant solution as she will explain how rudely AHC behave


They cannot do anything over threir my wife been their twice they said we cannot do anything cause ur file is processing in India . now she is thinking to go to the local Mp


----------



## SMaha

singh_26 said:


> hi SMaha and SRVJ thanks for ur quick reply...
> SMaha _ i think u have wrong information on this as per my knowledge we need to enter australia by the time frame given by senior CO after finalizing decision on our appllication.
> and 2 years means time when u lodge ur application u will not be entitled for permanent residence till that period of time, fro example if u lodge ur application on 1 june,13 the on 1 june 2015 u wull be entitled for PR as per immigration rules & regulations.
> i think i am not wrong if i am please correct me..
> and please i will get back to my question now
> if i wll go to germany for more than 1 year and if my visa granted in between nd senior CO give me a date to enter in australia then
> 1. can i enter australia and go back to germany ?
> 2. if yes then does it effect my permanet residence after 2 years or does it effect my temporary residence ?
> please need a specific answer..


hey singh_26
ur right ..i am aware one doesnt get PR until 2 yrs to date of lodgement..after 2yrs ur eligible for pr.. what i did mean is dat the date prescribed by the SCO on the grant letter is around 2 yrs from visa grant date..at least that's what i heard..
i dont think its mandatory to stay in australia for the duration of 2 yrs..i guess u are allowed to enter and exit the country.. doesnt affect ur eligibility for PR..but the AHC will be able to answer u better.. their rules change in a flash..so better to talk to ur CO when he gets in touch with u as there is still one and a half to 2 months..
All the best!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_26

SMaha said:


> hey singh_26
> ur right ..i am aware one doesnt get PR until 2 yrs to date of lodgement..after 2yrs ur eligible for pr.. what i did mean is dat the date prescribed by the SCO on the grant letter is around 2 yrs from visa grant date..at least that's what i heard..
> i dont think its mandatory to stay in australia for the duration of 2 yrs..i guess u are allowed to enter and exit the country.. doesnt affect ur eligibility for PR..but the AHC will be able to answer u better.. their rules change in a flash..so better to talk to ur CO when he gets in touch with u as there is still one and a half to 2 months..
> All the best!
> :fingerscrossed:


thanks for ur reply i will check it..,,


----------



## pardeep

ishtpal said:


> They cannot do anything over threir my wife been their twice they said we cannot do anything cause ur file is processing in India . now she is thinking to go to the local Mp


YOUR wife is aussie or indian and how long u are married?


----------



## Pra-Rads

*Medical Clearance Wait Time*

Hi Everyone,

I believe many people reading this forum would be waiting for medical clearance and what I can gather from the previous discussions is that it is taking full 4 months to get medical clearance. 

Has anyone who got medicals done in March/April received their medical clearance? Reponses to this question would be highly appreciated as this can help many of us gauge till which month the HOC, Sydney has completed its medical backlog !!!!!

My result was uploaded on 22 April 2013, it was a third time repeat medicals, My DOL is 19 June 2012


Thanks All !!


----------



## farkot

You can lodge complaints to oz immi through following link.

Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## farkot

sobiha said:


> My tfn status has changed.."Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN." I am so happy!!!! I hope I will get the grant letter at the earliest...


Congratulations u got visa for just 51 days in queue. ..


----------



## su300

hello folks

I got my visa grant letter yesterday..that is on the 31st May.I feel so Blessed.Thank you for all your support.


----------



## exodus

Hi Guys,
I have a question in regards to the TFN for my wife. We lodged our application in late Jan this year. We tried logging on the iar.ato.gov.au website and put through her details. The website allows us to apply for a TFN. I am not sure what this means. Should we assume that the visa may have been granted??????

Also, if the visa has not been granted, would the website let us progress through the application.

Any information would be highly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## aus309

exodus said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a question in regards to the TFN for my wife. We lodged our application in late Jan this year. We tried logging on the iar.ato.gov.au website and put through her details. The website allows us to apply for a TFN. I am not sure what this means. Should we assume that the visa may have been granted??????
> 
> Also, if the visa has not been granted, would the website let us progress through the application.
> 
> Any information would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
There is an issue with iar.ato.gov.au where sometimes it allows to lodge visa. It has happened many times to many of us. Try few times and then u will get the correct message.If visa is not granted u will get message "you do not have relevant visa to apply...."

Thanks.


----------



## farkot

exodus said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a question in regards to the TFN for my wife. We lodged our application in late Jan this year. We tried logging on the iar.ato.gov.au website and put through her details. The website allows us to apply for a TFN. I am not sure what this means. Should we assume that the visa may have been granted??????
> 
> Also, if the visa has not been granted, would the website let us progress through the application.
> 
> Any information would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


Hey are your details there in the spreadsheet? You with out having work rights ATO website does not allow you to create the TFN. You passport details will be checked against IMMI database and then only it allows you to create TFN. But are you in australia? Because normally it says, " you are allowed to create TFN but you have still no arrived to australia and please create once you are here" etc etc...


----------



## nkdangar

Hi Sobiha,

Are you in Aus at the moment?


----------



## farkot

Congratulations to Sobiha, Pggupta,Street,Mattram,SudVed,missushona,su300 who received visas last week. Happy reunions guys 

Wish remaining people get their visas also quickly... lets see the lucky ones for this week.


----------



## maddy67135

*Visa has been granted*

Good Morning People.

I had got a call from my CO on last thursday and she told me she will grant the visa on monday.

So, my fiance has got her visa today.

Thanks everyone for your support. Wish you all very good luck.

I have filled the form to update the tracker.

Regards,
Mak


----------



## MaddyOZ

maddy67135 said:


> Good Morning People.
> 
> I had got a call from my CO on last thursday and she told me she will grant the visa on monday.
> 
> So, my fiance has got her visa today.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support. Wish you all very good luck.
> 
> I have filled the form to update the tracker.
> 
> Regards,
> Mak


Congrats Mate. Looks like SCO assigned date to visa grant date....your case was the fastest in getting the grant.

Good Luck... Cheers...


----------



## nkdangar

maddy67135 said:


> Good Morning People.
> 
> I had got a call from my CO on last thursday and she told me she will grant the visa on monday.
> 
> So, my fiance has got her visa today.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support. Wish you all very good luck.
> 
> I have filled the form to update the tracker.
> 
> Regards,
> Mak


Hi Maddy, Congrats for the visa!!!

Is your fiance in aus at the moment???


----------



## maddy67135

nkdangar said:


> Hi Maddy, Congrats for the visa!!!
> 
> Is your fiance in aus at the moment???


No Mate, she will be coming in july.


----------



## maddy67135

MaddyOZ said:


> Congrats Mate. Looks like SCO assigned date to visa grant date....your case was the fastest in getting the grant.
> 
> Good Luck... Cheers...


Thanks Mate.

Well the SCO assigned date might not be accurate as my CO din inform me about the SCO assigned date. 2-3 weeks after medicals i asked my CO if she recieved the medicals and if SCO is assigned, she said yes the SCO has been assigned. So i updated that date as SCO assigned date in the spreadsheet


----------



## MaddyOZ

maddy67135 said:


> Thanks Mate.
> 
> Well the SCO assigned date might not be accurate as my CO din inform me about the SCO assigned date. 2-3 weeks after medicals i asked my CO if she recieved the medicals and if SCO is assigned, she said yes the SCO has been assigned. So i updated that date as SCO assigned date in the spreadsheet


Generally, when CO sends an email stating 'it has been queued for decision'.
I presume this will be the date it gets assigned to the SCO.

Overall 130 days for getting thIS visa is still good.

Cheers....


----------



## sobiha

farkot said:


> Congratulations u got visa for just 51 days in queue. ..


Thanks a lot..But I have not received my grant letter yet, so little worried... Just my TFN has been updated...Hope everyone gets their visa at the earliest..


----------



## sobiha

nkdangar said:


> Hi Sobiha,
> 
> Are you in Aus at the moment?


No I am in Bangalore at the moment. Though I had a tourist visa, I have never been to Australia.


----------



## singh_26

maddy67135 said:


> good morning people.
> 
> I had got a call from my co on last thursday and she told me she will grant the visa on monday.
> 
> So, my fiance has got her visa today.
> 
> thanks everyone for your support. Wish you all very good luck.
> 
> I have filled the form to update the tracker.
> 
> Regards,
> mak


congrats ...


----------



## singh_26

can anyone pls tell me how to update teh spreadsheet ?
or if someone else is updating please add me 
name : Singh_26
date of lodge : 15May

and do please tell me how to check the updated excel....


----------



## Rojith

sobiha said:


> My tfn status has changed.."Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN." I am so happy!!!! I hope I will get the grant letter at the earliest...


Hi Shoba, 

I am waiting for my wife's visa. Could you please tell me how the TFN thingy works?

Thansk


----------



## MaddyOZ

go to the ATO link and enter the details.

If it proceeds to accept the information that means in DIAC website the grant decision has been made. If it says you dont have a valid visa to apply, then that means its pending.

Good Luck.


----------



## Rojith

Hi MaddyOZ,

Thank you for your reply.
Yes I tried and it respnded with no valid visa.

I was wondering how Shobiba 'got an update for change of TFN status' if we cant apply for TFN in the first?


----------



## MaddyOZ

If the decision has been made already on the visa and you are yet to be notified by the case officer. There is a possibility that through this ATO TFN entry system update, you may be able to know that a positive decision has been made on your Visa.

As TFN entry database will accept the validated data only if the person has a valid work permit visa (457) or resident visa (Provisional / Permanent). 

Cheers.


----------



## Rojith

Ok, I understand.

So I am assuming, Shobiha attempted to apply for TFN couple of times when she is in Banglore and in one of the tries she got the update her TFN is ready.

And hence it implies her visa will be coming through soon.

Am I correct?


----------



## MaddyOZ

Rojith said:


> Ok, I understand.
> 
> So I am assuming, Shobiha attempted to apply for TFN couple of times when she is in Banglore and in one of the tries she got the update her TFN is ready.
> 
> And hence it implies her visa will be coming through soon.
> 
> Am I correct?


yes.


----------



## Rojith

Thanks MaddyOZ.


----------



## sobiha

MaddyOZ said:


> If the decision has been made already on the visa and you are yet to be notified by the case officer. There is a possibility that through this ATO TFN entry system update, you may be able to know that a positive decision has been made on your Visa.
> 
> As TFN entry database will accept the validated data only if the person has a valid work permit visa (457) or resident visa (Provisional / Permanent).
> 
> Cheers.


Hi,

Do you have any idea how much time does it take to get a grant letter once TFN has been updated. My TFN was updated on friday morning , but haven't yet received the grant letter.


----------



## Rojith

Hi Sobiha,

Congrats on your update.

I was clarfiy with MaddyOZ how TFN updates happen. Wanted to ask you did you try applying for a TFN on Friday monrnign? ANd is it at that time you your TFN application was accepted (and hence showing there is progress on your application?)


----------



## MaddyOZ

sobiha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have any idea how much time does it take to get a grant letter once TFN has been updated. My TFN was updated on friday morning , but haven't yet received the grant letter.


Assuming the final decision has been made already, It will depend upon when the CO decides to draft the email and click the send button.

But i must tell you, your inbox will receive such emails when you are least expecting it 

So keep cool and let it happen 

Good Luck...

Cheers!


----------



## dilemma1

**

Thanku God. so so so happy.. got grant letter. I was very surprised to get grant letter without any notification of medical clearance and sco assignation. Thanku guys. this forum has been very helpful to me. and wish you all for quick grant.


----------



## Rojith

Congrats dilemma1!!  Very happy for you!


----------



## s00071609

dilemma1 said:


> Thanku God. so so so happy.. got grant letter. I was very surprised to get grant letter without any notification of medical clearance and sco assignation. Thanku guys. this forum has been very helpful to me. and wish you all for quick grant.


Congrats. You were stuck on a medical clearance backlog right? I think you were granted visa as soon as clearance was received regardless of the queue. AHC tries to grant visa in 7 months or so but its upto the CO as well i guess esp when there is some prob with medical or other things.


----------



## ishtpal

pardeep said:


> YOUR wife is aussie or indian and how long u are married?


1
hi pardeep my wife is ausse.It is more then 1 year we got married but we was in live in relation from more then 3 years.


----------



## pardeep

ishtpal said:


> 1
> hi pardeep my wife is ausse.It is more then 1 year we got married but we was in live in relation from more then 3 years.


no worry ,you will get visa soon


----------



## Aary

dilemma1 said:


> Thanku God. so so so happy.. got grant letter. I was very surprised to get grant letter without any notification of medical clearance and sco assignation. Thanku guys. this forum has been very helpful to me. and wish you all for quick grant.


Hi dilemma1, 

Congrats... 😊


----------



## Aary

dilemma1 said:


> Thanku God. so so so happy.. got grant letter. I was very surprised to get grant letter without any notification of medical clearance and sco assignation. Thanku guys. this forum has been very helpful to me. and wish you all for quick grant.


Hi dilemma1,

Can you tel me who is ur case officer... My application was forwarded on 27/5.i don't know how long I should wait?????😔


----------



## SMaha

dilemma1 said:


> Thanku God. so so so happy.. got grant letter. I was very surprised to get grant letter without any notification of medical clearance and sco assignation. Thanku guys. this forum has been very helpful to me. and wish you all for quick grant.


hey dilemma1
am happy for u.. congratulations!! m sure ur relieved and thrilled...have a wonderful journey to OZ!!! Hoping for a quick grant myself...God willing its soon... :fingerscrossed:
All the very best!!!
Best Regards!


----------



## SMaha

Aary said:


> Hi dilemma1,
> 
> Can you tel me who is ur case officer... My application was forwarded on 27/5.i don't know how long I should wait?????😔


hi aary just wanted to know. Can u pls share Ur date of application lodgement.. Ur details aren't on the spreadsheet.. Our date of sco assignment is d same.. Just waiting for grant to come thru soon... All the best..


----------



## missushona

dilemma1 said:


> Thanku God. so so so happy.. got grant letter. I was very surprised to get grant letter without any notification of medical clearance and sco assignation. Thanku guys. this forum has been very helpful to me. and wish you all for quick grant.


Congrats who was ur sco?


----------



## mohit101

SMaha said:


> hey dilemma1
> am happy for u.. congratulations!! m sure ur relieved and thrilled...have a wonderful journey to OZ!!! Hoping for a quick grant myself...God willing its soon... :fingerscrossed:
> All the very best!!!
> Best Regards!


Hey dilemma1
Congratulations mate...hope we get it soon too. All the best


----------



## srvj

*Updating and Checking Spread Sheet*



singh_26 said:


> can anyone pls tell me how to update teh spreadsheet ?
> or if someone else is updating please add me
> name : Singh_26
> date of lodge : 15May
> 
> and do please tell me how to check the updated excel....


Hi All,

*You can update your details from this link:*

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6R9h8d8D0jcg14l7xbPSunGn_TmFXSA8MVMzlhOWw/viewform


*You can view file from here:*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd+Xc#gid=4



thanks.


----------



## mohit101

Hi SRVJ, Where is the detailed spread sheet where we can see individuals processing time.

All I can see now is the summarised SS. Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## dilemma1

Rojith said:


> Congrats dilemma1!!  Very happy for you!


thanku


----------



## dilemma1

Aary said:


> Hi dilemma1,
> 
> Can you tel me who is ur case officer... My application was forwarded on 27/5.i don't know how long I should wait?????&#55357;&#56852;


Thanku Aary, My CO code is 11 and SCO is 103. Dont't worry you will get your visa very soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dilemma1

SMaha said:


> hey dilemma1
> am happy for u.. congratulations!! m sure ur relieved and thrilled...have a wonderful journey to OZ!!! Hoping for a quick grant myself...God willing its soon... :fingerscrossed:
> All the very best!!!
> Best Regards!


Thanku SMaha. Yes I can't express how happy I am. As you have already crossed 7 month I am sure u will get visa within this week. Good luck.


----------



## fountainhead

**

Hi All,

Thanks for all the continued support. My wife got her visa. Details -

DOL - 22 Jan' 13
CO - 14 Mar (Medical and PCC asked for)
Medical - 21 Mar
PCC - 27 Mar (Reached AHC)
SCO/Queued for decision - 5 Apr
Decision Date - 29 May 
Visa Grant Letter - 31 May

All the best to everyone waiting for the visa. Trust me you will get the letter when you don't have it in your mind. Go easy on yourself as its v agonizing. Kindly enter details in SS as required.

God bless all.

Cheers.


----------



## farkot

Hey Pradeep/vbab/muchim/Sowjanya,

Looks like new timeline for case in queue is 60 days. I expecting most of you will get get your visa this week or next week. Did you check your TFN?


----------



## abhisek

Can anyone please advice me the email id of AHC, New Delhi ?


----------



## aus309

Hi, 
Does any one knows if aarc_10, Qwer, Soumya Philip, dil482 and imirage have got their visas?

Guys with above ids...it will be of great help if u can give an update on ur status?

This is just to track how many dec 2012 applications are left.

Thanks.


----------



## aus309

abhisek said:


> Can anyone please advice me the email id of AHC, New Delhi ?


Hi,

The email id of AHC is [email protected]


----------



## balhary

Where to get the code of my case officer ?


----------



## balhary

Boring........

Boring ..........

Boring..............


----------



## chiragb

Waiting Waiting.. 

Waiting to get assign CO. Yesterday completed 60days. Was under impression that after charging skyhigh fees , process will become more efficient and transparent. ((

On other hand, i have question for members. If anyone can answer that would be great. 

My wife currently went for the holidays ( Dont ask why : )) ) She is in up north where she hardly get reception on her phone. In case , if she miss out call from CO , will CO send her email to notify on medical or other doc?


----------



## balhary

chiragb said:


> Waiting Waiting..
> 
> Waiting to get assign CO. Yesterday completed 60days. Was under impression that after charging skyhigh fees , process will become more efficient and transparent. ((
> 
> On other hand, i have question for members. If anyone can answer that would be great.
> 
> My wife currently went for the holidays ( Dont ask why : )) ) She is in up north where she hardly get reception on her phone. In case , if she miss out call from CO , will CO send her email to notify on medical or other doc?


Hi, 
It has happened to me many times when CO emailed me about the network problem. You should email ur CO about that. This problem might delay ur file processing otherwise.


----------



## SMaha

dilemma1 said:


> Thanku SMaha. Yes I can't express how happy I am. As you have already crossed 7 month I am sure u will get visa within this week. Good luck.


hi dilemma1
thanks for ur wishes..hope my CO is as proactive as urs...waiting for the good day...
All the Best...!!! where is Oz are u migrating?
Wishing u a happy reunion!
Regards
SMaha


----------



## exodus

Howdy,
Please add our details to the spreadsheet

DOL: 21/01/2013
CO Assigned: 15/03/2013
Additonal documents requested: 15/03/2013 - Medicals, PCC
Additonal documents sent: 29/04/2013
Case forwarded for final decison: 03/05/2013
Visa Grant Date : -------------NO IDEA WHATSOEVER---------- 


We contacted out CO but havent gor any firm answers. All we get is, your file has been forwarded for final decision................ We really dont know how long a wait this will turn up to be....



Thanks


----------



## nannu

chiragb said:


> Waiting Waiting..
> 
> Waiting to get assign CO. Yesterday completed 60days. Was under impression that after charging skyhigh fees , process will become more efficient and transparent. ((
> 
> On other hand, i have question for members. If anyone can answer that would be great.
> 
> My wife currently went for the holidays ( Dont ask why : )) ) She is in up north where she hardly get reception on her phone. In case , if she miss out call from CO , will CO send her email to notify on medical or other doc?


Hi ChiragB,

please do update the spreadsheet whenever ur CO is assigned.My DOL is 11/4/13 (a week after yours). I called AHC yesterday and the rep told me that my file is in queue for CO assignment and it will take minimum of 10 weeks from DOL. You will complete 10 weeks next week, so hopefully we will get the COs in next 2 weeks.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## chiragb

Sure Nannu Will update on time. 

Does your wife planning for traveller visa? 



nannu said:


> Hi ChiragB,
> 
> please do update the spreadsheet whenever ur CO is assigned.My DOL is 11/4/13 (a week after yours). I called AHC yesterday and the rep told me that my file is in queue for CO assignment and it will take minimum of 10 weeks from DOL. You will complete 10 weeks next week, so hopefully we will get the COs in next 2 weeks.
> :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nannu

srvj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *You can update your details from this link:*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6R9h8d8D0jcg14l7xbPSunGn_TmFXSA8MVMzlhOWw/viewform
> 
> 
> *You can view file from here:*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd+Xc#gid=4
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


Hi SVJR,

i spend a lot of time reading this forum and looking at the SS. It is such a relief to see that thing are moving from blue to green and ppl are getting their visas. 
I sometime come across post with updates that are not added in the SS. 
Would it be alright for me to add those updates to the SS?
Just trying to help (and keep my self occupied)  if that is OK with you and wont create a confusion.

thanks


----------



## farkot

exodus said:


> Howdy,
> Please add our details to the spreadsheet
> 
> DOL: 21/01/2013
> CO Assigned: 15/03/2013
> Additonal documents requested: 15/03/2013 - Medicals, PCC
> Additonal documents sent: 29/04/2013
> Case forwarded for final decison: 03/05/2013
> Visa Grant Date : -------------NO IDEA WHATSOEVER----------
> 
> 
> We contacted out CO but havent gor any firm answers. All we get is, your file has been forwarded for final decision................ We really dont know how long a wait this will turn up to be....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hello Exodus,

Your case is 32 days in queue and most of the visas now a days are granted after almost 60 days in queue, its based on the current avg processing time. Hopefully you may get your visa in another one month...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## farkot

exodus said:


> Howdy,
> Please add our details to the spreadsheet
> 
> DOL: 21/01/2013
> CO Assigned: 15/03/2013
> Additonal documents requested: 15/03/2013 - Medicals, PCC
> Additonal documents sent: 29/04/2013
> Case forwarded for final decison: 03/05/2013
> Visa Grant Date : -------------NO IDEA WHATSOEVER----------
> 
> 
> We contacted out CO but havent gor any firm answers. All we get is, your file has been forwarded for final decision................ We really dont know how long a wait this will turn up to be....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Use the following link to enter your details.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6R9h8d8D0jcg14l7xbPSunGn_TmFXSA8MVMzlhOWw/viewform


----------



## chiragb

come across interesting news: Now i know why these delay in process )))


Indian migrants | The Australian


----------



## pardeep

farkot said:


> Hey Pradeep/vbab/muchim/Sowjanya,
> 
> Looks like new timeline for case in queue is 60 days. I expecting most of you will get get your visa this week or next week. Did you check your TFN?


i check 1000 times a day no change but anyway thanks a lot for your wishes


----------



## sobiha

*Got Grant Letter!!*

Hey,

Finally I got the grant letter-

Following are the details-

DOL- 6th Feb, 2013
CO assigned - 19th March, 2013
Case Officer Code - 10
Medicals Check Up - 30th March , 2013
Additional Documents Sent( PCC and Communication History was asked) - 2nd April, 2013
Queued for final decision - 10th April, 2013
TFN updated - 31st May, 2013
Received grant letter - 4th June, 2013
SCO Code -104
Visa Grant Date - 30th May, 2013.

Really happy and relieved now. This forum was really helpful and encouraging. Thanks a lot to this forum and the people here


----------



## pardeep

sobiha said:


> Hey,
> 
> Finally I got the grant letter-
> 
> Following are the details-
> 
> DOL- 6th Feb, 2013
> CO assigned - 19th March, 2013
> Case Officer Code - 10
> Medicals Check Up - 30th March , 2013
> Additional Documents Sent( PCC and Communication History was asked) - 2nd April, 2013
> Queued for final decision - 10th April, 2013
> TFN updated - 31st May, 2013
> Received grant letter - 4th June, 2013
> SCO Code -104
> Visa Grant Date - 30th May, 2013.
> Really happy and relieved now. This forum was really helpful and encouraging. Thanks a lot to this forum and the people here


congrats


----------



## sobiha

pardeep said:


> congrats


Thanks..Hope everyone gets their visa at the earliest...


----------



## nannu

sobiha said:


> Hey,
> 
> Finally I got the grant letter-
> 
> Following are the details-
> 
> DOL- 6th Feb, 2013
> CO assigned - 19th March, 2013
> Case Officer Code - 10
> Medicals Check Up - 30th March , 2013
> Additional Documents Sent( PCC and Communication History was asked) - 2nd April, 2013
> Queued for final decision - 10th April, 2013
> TFN updated - 31st May, 2013
> Received grant letter - 4th June, 2013
> SCO Code -104
> Visa Grant Date - 30th May, 2013.
> 
> Really happy and relieved now. This forum was really helpful and encouraging. Thanks a lot to this forum and the people here


Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## pardeep

sobiha said:


> Thanks..Hope everyone gets their visa at the earliest...


hi dear, is there any specific time that we should check tfn btw these hours of the day , like it cannot be updated on night time or not pls i am so desperate without my family.


----------



## singh_26

sobiha said:


> Hey,
> 
> Finally I got the grant letter-
> 
> Following are the details-
> 
> DOL- 6th Feb, 2013
> CO assigned - 19th March, 2013
> Case Officer Code - 10
> Medicals Check Up - 30th March , 2013
> Additional Documents Sent( PCC and Communication History was asked) - 2nd April, 2013
> Queued for final decision - 10th April, 2013
> TFN updated - 31st May, 2013
> Received grant letter - 4th June, 2013
> SCO Code -104
> Visa Grant Date - 30th May, 2013.
> 
> Really happy and relieved now. This forum was really helpful and encouraging. Thanks a lot to this forum and the people here


Congrats,,,, ballee balle


----------



## singh_26

hi to all

Can anyone please tell me that do i need to fill my mobile number in form 47sp when i file my case.As i mentioned my home land-line number in form 47sp and mentioned my mobile number & email id in the checklist attached with the file. so is it enough ?
or do i need to update my contact details again.

or is it a possible that CO call at my land-line number and my parents can give my mobile number to CO??


----------



## sobiha

pardeep said:


> hi dear, is there any specific time that we should check tfn btw these hours of the day , like it cannot be updated on night time or not pls i am so desperate without my family.


Hi,

I can understand how difficult it is to stay without family. But there is no such specific time to check TFN I guess. In my case, the TFN got updated 51 days after my file was forwarded for final decision. When was your case forwarded for final decision?


----------



## pardeep

sobiha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can understand how difficult it is to stay without family. But there is no such specific time to check TFN I guess. In my case, the TFN got updated 51 days after my file was forwarded for final decision. When was your case forwarded for final decision?


my case was forwarded on 9th april


----------



## sobiha

pardeep said:


> my case was forwarded on 9th april


You keep checking the TFN then. I hope it will get updated within a week. And from what I have seen in this forum and with my own experience, TFN for most people get updated on Friday or Monday. Hope your TFN gets updated in the coming Friday..


----------



## pardeep

sobiha said:


> You keep checking the TFN then. I hope it will get updated within a week. And from what I have seen in this forum and with my own experience, TFN for most people get updated on Friday or Monday. Hope your TFN gets updated in the coming Friday..


Thanks very much, i keep on checking tfn all times, but now i fed up


----------



## Aary

SMaha said:


> hi aary just wanted to know. Can u pls share Ur date of application lodgement.. Ur details aren't on the spreadsheet.. Our date of sco assignment is d same.. Just waiting for grant to come thru soon... All the best..


Hi SMaha,


My DOL is 18/10/2012,CO assigned date is 9/1/2013,Feb 15th have sent my add docs, SCO assigned date s 27/5.....


----------



## srvj

mohit101 said:


> Hi SRVJ, Where is the detailed spread sheet where we can see individuals processing time.
> 
> All I can see now is the summarised SS. Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mohit101,

see link below

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9

this is second sheet in file, previous link was main and first sheet(instructions).

*you can also find the link in signature of all my posts.* 

thanks


----------



## srvj

nannu said:


> Hi SVJR,
> 
> i spend a lot of time reading this forum and looking at the SS. It is such a relief to see that thing are moving from blue to green and ppl are getting their visas.
> I sometime come across post with updates that are not added in the SS.
> Would it be alright for me to add those updates to the SS?
> Just trying to help (and keep my self occupied)  if that is OK with you and wont create a confusion.
> 
> thanks


Hi Nannu,

I appreciate your concern and help. Its great help to me and so forum in updating ss.

Other two friends who helping me in updating ss are away from forum. You can join me in updating SS. 

Thank you.


----------



## singh_26

Hi SRVJ
Please if u know anythning about what i asked please reply then.
Any information on this is very helpfull for me.


----------



## singh_26

Hi SRVJ
Please if u know anythning about what i asked please reply then.
Any information on this is very helpfull for me.


----------



## anika03

singh_26 said:


> hi to all
> 
> Can anyone please tell me that do i need to fill my mobile number in form 47sp when i file my case.As i mentioned my home land-line number in form 47sp and mentioned my mobile number & email id in the checklist attached with the file. so is it enough ?
> or do i need to update my contact details again.
> 
> or is it a possible that CO call at my land-line number and my parents can give my mobile number to CO??


I guess you should send a email to ur CO, giving your contact details. ..
otherwise its ok. cause when I applied I gave my delhi number and when my CO was assigned I was in Melbourne, so she contacted me through email as I was not using my Delhi number.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Sobiha...

Congratulations!!!  
Did u get your grant letter while you were on a tourist visa in Australia?



sobiha said:


> Hey,
> 
> Finally I got the grant letter-
> 
> Following are the details-
> 
> DOL- 6th Feb, 2013
> CO assigned - 19th March, 2013
> Case Officer Code - 10
> Medicals Check Up - 30th March , 2013
> Additional Documents Sent( PCC and Communication History was asked) - 2nd April, 2013
> Queued for final decision - 10th April, 2013
> TFN updated - 31st May, 2013
> Received grant letter - 4th June, 2013
> SCO Code -104
> Visa Grant Date - 30th May, 2013.
> 
> Really happy and relieved now. This forum was really helpful and encouraging. Thanks a lot to this forum and the people here


----------



## singh_26

anika03 said:


> I guess you should send a email to ur CO, giving your contact details. ..
> otherwise its ok. cause when I applied I gave my delhi number and when my CO was assigned I was in Melbourne, so she contacted me through email as I was not using my Delhi number.


Thanks a lot for information....


----------



## balhary

anika03 said:


> I guess you should send a email to ur CO, giving your contact details. ..
> otherwise its ok. cause when I applied I gave my delhi number and when my CO was assigned I was in Melbourne, so she contacted me through email as I was not using my Delhi number.


Hi Anika03,
Any good news from ur side, has ur file forward again or still with CO ? Mine is


----------



## anika03

no good news....m just sick and tired of this...my case officer called yesterday saying that I wont be getting my visa before July cause this years cap is over for granting visa...I don't know how long I have to wait. ..


----------



## singh_26

May i know when did you applied your visa.


----------



## anika03

singh_26 said:


> Thanks a lot for information....





singh_26 said:


> May i know when did you applied your visa.


if you are asking me, I applied for the visa on 18th October 2012..


----------



## aus309

anika03 said:


> no good news....m just sick and tired of this...my case officer called yesterday saying that I wont be getting my visa before July cause this years cap is over for granting visa...I don't know how long I have to wait. ..


Hi Anika,

What is meant by this years cap? Is it for the Australian financial year end ending June 2013? If so then i think no one else can expect visa this month.

Thanks.


----------



## singh_26

anika03 said:


> if you are asking me, I applied for the visa on 18th October 2012..


but i saw cases in Ss people who apllied in december got their visa granted in the month of MAY..So why is delay in your case is their any specific reson...?


----------



## singh_26

aus309 said:


> Hi Anika,
> 
> What is meant by this years cap? Is it for the Australian financial year end ending June 2013? If so then i think no one else can expect visa this month.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi aus309
i think thatswhy the number of cases get finalised in month of MAY...
if u will see the Spread sheet then most the people from december go their visa in may so may be anika is right ..i heard that their is a cap system by which only a certain amount of family visas can be allocated from totall visa (there is some %)
if u will look at it in another way then from next month the processing of old visas will be faster as their is some time limit given to CO'S & SCO's under which they have to take a decision on certain application's. at the same people who applied this year also get there visa processing fast. AS per my knowledge God (CO's & SCO"s) knows the rest


----------



## sobiha

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Sobiha...
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> Did u get your grant letter while you were on a tourist visa in Australia?


Hi,

Actually I had applied for tourist visa and also got it, but due to some reason, I did not go to Australia. So, I was in Bangalore only when I got the visa.


----------



## anika03

singh_26 said:


> but i saw cases in Ss people who apllied in december got their visa granted in the month of MAY..So why is delay in your case is their any specific reson...?


ya I know....I've been to Australia for more than 12 months. .so they asked for Australian police check, which my case officer dint ask but when my application went the senior case officer. ..they returned it to my CO...so its taking time now...they will be getting my AFP today...lets see what happens then...


----------



## singh_26

anika03 said:


> ya I know....I've been to Australia for more than 12 months. .so they asked for Australian police check, which my case officer dint ask but when my application went the senior case officer. ..they returned it to my CO...so its taking time now...they will be getting my AFP today...lets see what happens then...


Ok thanks for reply
Its means it's always better not to change ur circumstances inbetween ur visa processing..or else it may be a chance of getting ur processing delayed...
Best of luck to u..hope u wll get visa soon...


----------



## singh_26

anika03 said:


> ya I know....I've been to Australia for more than 12 months. .so they asked for Australian police check, which my case officer dint ask but when my application went the senior case officer. ..they returned it to my CO...so its taking time now...they will be getting my AFP today...lets see what happens then...


Ok thanks for reply
Its means it's always better not to change ur circumstances inbetween ur visa processing..or else it may be a chance of getting ur processing delayed...
Best of luck to u..hope u wll get visa soon...


----------



## pardeep

anika03 said:


> no good news....m just sick and tired of this...my case officer called yesterday saying that I wont be getting my visa before July cause this years cap is over for granting visa...I don't know how long I have to wait. ..


it mean we cannot hope any visa this month. this is not fair


----------



## pardeep

anika03 said:


> no good news....m just sick and tired of this...my case officer called yesterday saying that I wont be getting my visa before July cause this years cap is over for granting visa...I don't know how long I have to wait. ..


hi dear what is your case officer code?


----------



## s00071609

pardeep said:


> it mean we cannot hope any visa this month. this is not fair


This should not happen as partner visa cannot be capped. But they may delay processing until july God knows. They do have planning level for partner visa but cannot be capped and queued like other family visa such as parents, etc. 

I have noticed AHC delhi always gives a pessimistic answers to all questions. The operators need more training as they have no customer service skills and lack manner. Its disgusting that the immi does nothing about such rotten employees. Not sure if their voice sounds rude but their answers sound pessimistic and bossy. 

If any of you call AHC again do ask their position number, name and time of call-- which means you just have to ask "I want you to identify me as required by the immi policy when asked to do so." Then lodge a complaint to Global Feedback unit. Next time I call them I will surely do so. Although they are working in India, they are employed under Australian law and probably they forget this once they are there.


----------



## pardeep

s00071609 said:


> This should not happen as partner visa cannot be capped. But they may delay processing until july God knows. They do have planning level for partner visa but cannot be capped and queued like other family visa such as parents, etc.
> 
> I have noticed AHC delhi always gives a pessimistic answers to all questions. The operators need more training as they have no customer service skills and lack manner. Its disgusting that the immi does nothing about such rotten employees. Not sure if their voice sounds rude but their answers sound pessimistic and bossy.
> 
> If any of you call AHC again do ask their position number, name and time of call-- which means you just have to ask "I want you to identify me as required by the immi policy when asked to do so." Then lodge a complaint to Global Feedback unit. Next time I call them I will surely do so. Although they are working in India, they are employed under Australian law and probably they forget this once they are there.


YOU ARE correct , they are rude and pessimistic.


----------



## pardeep

s00071609 said:


> This should not happen as partner visa cannot be capped. But they may delay processing until july God knows. They do have planning level for partner visa but cannot be capped and queued like other family visa such as parents, etc.
> 
> I have noticed AHC delhi always gives a pessimistic answers to all questions. The operators need more training as they have no customer service skills and lack manner. Its disgusting that the immi does nothing about such rotten employees. Not sure if their voice sounds rude but their answers sound pessimistic and bossy.
> 
> If any of you call AHC again do ask their position number, name and time of call-- which means you just have to ask "I want you to identify me as required by the immi policy when asked to do so." Then lodge a complaint to Global Feedback unit. Next time I call them I will surely do so. Although they are working in India, they are employed under Australian law and probably they forget this once they are there.


even i call last week, they behave very rudely, she was the same lady who Answer 3 weeks before, same tone full of rudeness


----------



## nannu

anika03 said:


> no good news....m just sick and tired of this...my case officer called yesterday saying that I wont be getting my visa before July cause this years cap is over for granting visa...I don't know how long I have to wait. ..


Hi Anika,

Which visa have u applied for? Is it Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) or Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801)? 
According to immi website 

Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped, however Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping.


----------



## nannu

anika03 said:


> no good news....m just sick and tired of this...my case officer called yesterday saying that I wont be getting my visa before July cause this years cap is over for granting visa...I don't know how long I have to wait. ..


Hi Anika,

Which visa have u applied for? Is it Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) or Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801)? 
According to immi website 

Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped, however Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping.


----------



## pardeep

nannu said:


> Hi Anika,
> 
> Which visa have u applied for? Is it Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) or Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801)?
> According to immi website
> 
> Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped, however Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping.


WE cannot say anything about ahc employee in india. they can cap anything bcaz they are arrogant


----------



## balhary

anika03 said:


> no good news....m just sick and tired of this...my case officer called yesterday saying that I wont be getting my visa before July cause this years cap is over for granting visa...I don't know how long I have to wait. ..


Same here, called AHC useless operators talks bla....bla...blaaa If as u saying that capping system  is on my wife gonna kill me,I don't think there is capping on partner visa 309, anyway once they receive ur PCC Co has to forward it, u'll get it by the end of this month.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## s00071609

pardeep said:


> WE cannot say anything about ahc employee in india. they can cap anything bcaz they are arrogant


They may not grant visa until next month. Lets c. They do have estimates of visa grants for a year which is called Planning Level and their time standard is influenced by this. But partner visa should not be capped and granting should continue even if planning level is exceeded. If the set quota does not work in the year- they will either increase the expected visa grant or extend the processing time. Partner visa applicants dont pay hefty Uni fees- so they are in no rush to process these visa- so relax.

Its going to be nearly 2 weeks but medicals are not cleared. No idea whats going on. AHC staff told you are well within processing time frame so you must wait. I wish i could shack them.


----------



## pardeep

s00071609 said:


> They may not grant visa until next month. Lets c. They do have estimates of visa grants for a year which is called Planning Level and their time standard is influenced by this. But partner visa should not be capped and granting should continue even if planning level is exceeded. If the set quota does not work in the year- they will either increase the expected visa grant or extend the processing time. Partner visa applicants dont pay hefty Uni fees- so they are in no rush to process these visa- so relax.
> 
> Its going to be nearly 2 weeks but medicals are not cleared. No idea whats going on. AHC staff told you are well within processing time frame so you must wait. I wish i could shack them.


i also called them 3 times same answer , my family suggest me do not call again and agai, you could be in trouble, they can get angry , but my wife said we have the right to call them again and again


----------



## pardeep

HI ,
I got email from my case officer that our standard time is 7month and global processing time is 12month so i should expect visa in 12 month , is it possible for my case as my file already has been sent for final decision. why why why???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Aary

SMaha said:


> hi aary just wanted to know. Can u pls share Ur date of application lodgement.. Ur details aren't on the spreadsheet.. Our date of sco assignment is d same.. Just waiting for grant to come thru soon... All the best..


Hi smaha, have u got any information regarding ur visa? Did u call Ahc?


----------



## anika03

balhary said:


> Same here, called AHC useless operators talks bla....bla...blaaa If as u saying that capping system  is on my wife gonna kill me,I don't think there is capping on partner visa 309, anyway once they receive ur PCC Co has to forward it, u'll get it by the end of this month.:fingerscrossed:


that's what I told my CO, capping doesn't apply for spouse visa but she said that they get application in large number and they can only give some specific number of visa each year...she said I wont get ny visa before july....
I can just hope...18th this month I will complete 8 months....and it's been 3 months that I am here in india...


----------



## anika03

nannu said:


> Hi Anika,
> 
> Which visa have u applied for? Is it Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) or Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801)?
> According to immi website
> 
> Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped, however Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping.


hi nannu...
its subclass 309/100....I know it can't be capped but that is what my CO said....its actually ture that people in AHC can do anything....just plain frustrated I'm right now. ...


----------



## missushona

pardeep said:


> HI ,
> I got email from my case officer that our standard time is 7month and global processing time is 12month so i should expect visa in 12 month , is it possible for my case as my file already has been sent for final decision. why why why???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Because I think they are just saying this because they want you to stop calling them..


----------



## ama04138739

Hi Everyone,

We lodged the spouse visa on 07.01.2013 and we received medical request on 06.03.2013, at the same CO asked for the PCC which was sent to the AHC 2-3 times by our agent - Oceanic Consultants. But when I called AHC on 27.05.13, they advised they didn't receive the PCC and file was still sitting with the CO from the last 3 months and was not forwarded to the SCO.

Spoken to Oceanic, they again sent the PCC and then next day I received the confirmation that our file have been queued for decision. 

"Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our decision maker."

"To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement."

Now, do we have to wait for another 2-3 months for the decision maker to make the decision? As per the spreadsheet, it takes approx 2 months for the SCO to take the decision.

Or would AHC really consider the date of the lodgement (07.01.2013) and grant us visa within 2-3 weeks (As per the Spreadsheet, currently AHC is granting visa to the January applications)

Guys, your responses would be much appreciated.


----------



## aus309

ama04138739 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We lodged the spouse visa on 07.01.2013 and we received medical request on 06.03.2013, at the same CO asked for the PCC which was sent to the AHC 2-3 times by our agent - Oceanic Consultants. But when I called AHC on 27.05.13, they advised they didn't receive the PCC and file was still sitting with the CO from the last 3 months and was not forwarded to the SCO.
> 
> Spoken to Oceanic, they again sent the PCC and then next day I received the confirmation that our file have been queued for decision.
> 
> "Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our decision maker."
> 
> "To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement."
> 
> Now, do we have to wait for another 2-3 months for the decision maker to make the decision? As per the spreadsheet, it takes approx 2 months for the SCO to take the decision.
> 
> Or would AHC really consider the date of the lodgement (07.01.2013) and grant us visa within 2-3 weeks (As per the Spreadsheet, currently AHC is granting visa to the January applications)
> 
> Guys, your responses would be much appreciated.


Hi,

As per SS visas are granted around 2 month after queued for final decision. Many dec 2012 are still waiting for visa grants...even though many jan applicants have received.

Thanks,


----------



## ama04138739

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per SS visas are granted around 2 month after queued for final decision. Many dec 2012 are still waiting for visa grants...even though many jan applicants have received.
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks for your response.

Well, that's not acceptable and not fair on us as AHC lost the PCC number of times. Is there anyway, if we can push this through and request SCO to take the decision ASAP?

Thanks


----------



## aus309

ama04138739 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Well, that's not acceptable and not fair on us as AHC lost the PCC number of times. Is there anyway, if we can push this through and request SCO to take the decision ASAP?
> 
> Thanks


You can lodge complaint but i doubt anything can work out...since u have lodged in jan 2013..they will give their as usual response of "u r still under AHC standard processing time of 7 months etc etc..."


----------



## singh_26

ama04138739 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Well, that's not acceptable and not fair on us as AHC lost the PCC number of times. Is there anyway, if we can push this through and request SCO to take the decision ASAP?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Ama04138739,

can u please tell me that did u submit *form 80 *(personla character form) at the time u lodge ur application ?


----------



## ama04138739

singh_26 said:


> Hi Ama04138739,
> 
> can u please tell me that did u submit *form 80 *(personla character form) at the time u lodge ur application ?


Hi Singh_26,

Yes, we did fill-in the Form 80 during the time of the lodgement. What difference will it make? as they held the file for 3 months because of the PCC before they forwarded it to SCO.

Thanks


----------



## balhary

s00071609 said:


> They may not grant visa until next month. Lets c. They do have estimates of visa grants for a year which is called Planning Level and their time standard is influenced by this. But partner visa should not be capped and granting should continue even if planning level is exceeded. If the set quota does not work in the year- they will either increase the expected visa grant or extend the processing time. Partner visa applicants dont pay hefty Uni fees- so they are in no rush to process these visa- so relax.
> 
> Its going to be nearly 2 weeks but medicals are not cleared. No idea whats going on. AHC staff told you are well within processing time frame so you must wait. I wish i could shack them.


Hi,
Can Partner visa be capped or not according to AHC ? ( what did u mean by SHOULD NOT be capped (or its according to u ) plz clearify.
Thanks


----------



## abhisek

Partner visa cannot be capped. Please read the below under family stream.

Capping and Queuing


----------



## aus309

abhisek said:


> Partner visa cannot be capped. Please read the below under family stream.
> 
> Capping and Queuing


Thanks for the post.

Not sure then why 'anika03' got the message from her CO saying the quota for this year is over....strange...

Lets hope its not capped...but we have not seen any grants this week i guess..


----------



## abhisek

Well it's AHC, New Delhi...anything can happen...


----------



## aus309

anika03 said:


> that's what I told my CO, capping doesn't apply for spouse visa but she said that they get application in large number and they can only give some specific number of visa each year...she said I wont get ny visa before july....
> I can just hope...18th this month I will complete 8 months....and it's been 3 months that I am here in india...


Hi Anika,

If u dont mind, can i suggest you something. You can call Immigration Australia and ask them if the cap thing is true and that ur co officer has told you.There is no harm in that.

I cannot call as my wife's CO has not mentioned that...and if they ask me from where i got to know...i cant tell them..

This is just a suggestion.

Thanks.


----------



## Spousevisa

I came across this information on AHC website..

Family Stream

Partner category visas:

Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped.
Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping. 

Child category visas:

Child (subclasses 101 and 802) visas, Dependent Child (subclass 445) visa, Orphan Relative (subclasses 117 and 837) visa and Adoption (subclass 102) visas cannot be capped.

Other Family category visas:

Aged Dependent Relative (subclasses 114 and 838) visas, Remaining Relative (subclasses 115 and 835) visas and Carer (subclasses 116 and 836) visas are subject to capping.
See: Other Family Visa Queue 

Parent category visas:

All Parent (subclasses 103, 143, 173, 804, 864 and 884) visas are subject to capping.
See: Parent Visa Queue


----------



## pardeep

Spousevisa said:


> I came across this information on AHC website..
> 
> Family Stream
> 
> Partner category visas:
> 
> Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped.
> Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping.
> 
> Child category visas:
> 
> Child (subclasses 101 and 802) visas, Dependent Child (subclass 445) visa, Orphan Relative (subclasses 117 and 837) visa and Adoption (subclass 102) visas cannot be capped.
> 
> Other Family category visas:
> 
> Aged Dependent Relative (subclasses 114 and 838) visas, Remaining Relative (subclasses 115 and 835) visas and Carer (subclasses 116 and 836) visas are subject to capping.
> See: Other Family Visa Queue
> 
> Parent category visas:
> 
> All Parent (subclasses 103, 143, 173, 804, 864 and 884) visas are subject to capping.
> See: Parent Visa Queue


we cannot say anything about AHC delhi but still your words give a relief to our sad heart


----------



## pardeep

missushona said:


> Because I think they are just saying this because they want you to stop calling them..


i think same


----------



## s00071609

balhary said:


> Hi,
> Can Partner visa be capped or not according to AHC ? ( what did u mean by SHOULD NOT be capped (or its according to u ) plz clearify.
> Thanks


Well good question. If immi worked according to me, then I would grant you all visas in 5 days.
Immi itself has to work under law, and its the law that partner visa cannot be capped. There is always friction between law makers and followers. The CO might have used wrong terminology or he/she is not qualified to understand fully the visa system. I doubt they will grant any visa before July as CO indicated that they will delay processing until July- which he called Capping ( wrong word but still means the same), probably their internal policy. But, partner visa should continue to be granted even if the quota is exceeded.


----------



## vhm342

medicals done on 22nd april, it is more than 6weeks, still not cleared from global health, any one going through same issues with medical clearance


----------



## vhm342

medicals done 22/4/2013, called AHC, the operator told medicals not cleared, it has been more than 6.5 weeks, global health taking so long to clear, while most applicant files has gone to SCO, within a week after medicals, can some explain why the medical clearance taking so long.....


----------



## dream_chaser

dilemma1 said:


> Thanku God. so so so happy.. got grant letter. I was very surprised to get grant letter without any notification of medical clearance and sco assignation. Thanku guys. this forum has been very helpful to me. and wish you all for quick grant.


Hey Dilemma1,

I'm very happy that you got your visa despite the delay in the medicals. Have a happy life, I wish you well!


----------



## pardeep

aus309 said:


> Hi Anika,
> 
> If u dont mind, can i suggest you something. You can call Immigration Australia and ask them if the cap thing is true and that ur co officer has told you.There is no harm in that.
> 
> I cannot call as my wife's CO has not mentioned that...and if they ask me from where i got to know...i cant tell them..
> 
> This is just a suggestion.
> 
> Thanks.


i think you are right, i don't think they will ask much identification proof for this information


----------



## pardeep

this week no visa , no tfn update for anyone , june is hopeless month


----------



## pardeep

Each year the Australian Government sets the Migration Program and the Department of Immigration and Citizenship has a responsibility to ensure that the numbers of visas that are granted are in line with the planning levels that have been set. In recent program years the number of places allocated to the family migration program has been reduced. With application rates continuing to increase, processing times for partner and child visas are also increasing


----------



## pardeep

really hate these lines
The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.


----------



## SMaha

Aary said:


> Hi smaha, have u got any information regarding ur visa? Did u call Ahc?


hi aary
no i havent received any intimation from the AHC. i havent called the AHC as the previous time i called (21st May)the operator was kinda curt nd told me that i had called just a week before for info..following that, i received an email immediately in minutes from my CO that processing will take time..i then received an email on 27th May that my case was forwarded to queue and a decision will be made..the same usual template mail that every1 receives.. following that update, i havent contacted them, my DOL is 30th Oct 2012( applied via VFS on 29th Oct 2012)..our SCO assignment dates are same, we are both victims of global health backlog..and are still awaiting a visa inspite of completing 7 months..i really hope the information regarding capping is untrue..january and december applicants are receiving their visas and its totally unfair that we have to wait more...god willing they will consider cases pending since 7 months..their email clearly says based on DOL cases will be prioritised in the queue..hopefully its soon...
Whats ur CO code??
All the best...
Hoping for a better next week...
God Speed..


----------



## SMaha

vhm342 said:


> medicals done 22/4/2013, called AHC, the operator told medicals not cleared, it has been more than 6.5 weeks, global health taking so long to clear, while most applicant files has gone to SCO, within a week after medicals, can some explain why the medical clearance taking so long.....


hi vhm342
medicals generally get cleared within 48hrs of loading electronically..but in sum cases, the computer doesnt accept a minor discrepancy in the reports and sends it for manual review, reports are then cleared by a medical officer of he commonwealth.. ( medical clearance timeline as mentioned by global Health is 48hrs to 4 months) there is a huge backlog at global health..the delay is NOT due to a faulty medical report..electronically verified reports have a very narrow allowance for accepting deviation that a Doctor will overlook...i myself am a victim of Global health backlog.. i underwent medicals in january and got medical clearance on 27th May..they are now clearing the huge backlogs..so i guess its likely to happen eventually in a couple of weeks...
thanks and all the best
Regards


----------



## Aary

SMaha said:


> hi aary
> no i havent received any intimation from the AHC. i havent called the AHC as the previous time i called (21st May)the operator was kinda curt nd told me that i had called just a week before for info..following that, i received an email immediately in minutes from my CO that processing will take time..i then received an email on 27th May that my case was forwarded to queue and a decision will be made..the same usual template mail that every1 receives.. following that update, i havent contacted them, my DOL is 30th Oct 2012( applied via VFS on 29th Oct 2012)..our SCO assignment dates are same, we are both victims of global health backlog..and are still awaiting a visa inspite of completing 7 months..i really hope the information regarding capping is untrue..january and december applicants are receiving their visas and its totally unfair that we have to wait more...god willing they will consider cases pending since 7 months..their email clearly says based on DOL cases will be prioritised in the queue..hopefully its soon...
> Whats ur CO code??
> All the best...
> Hoping for a better next week...
> God Speed..


Hi smaha... It's really horrible...&#55357;&#56869;why they are doing this only for October applicants. My co code is 6.daily am expecting for some good mail but.....as u told lets hope for next week..


----------



## aus309

Hi All,

I think the capping system is correct. Even my co said the same. And sincemy wife is herein aus, co said the more she stays outside india the more delayedit will get. Since her tv is expiring on 4th july...she asked to depart aus before that and wait in india for the grant...she dint giveany timeline for the grant...but im hoping the 60-90 day theory still continues after july and she gets the visa in july...as its queued for final approval in april 26th...

I dont think any visa grants happening in june....except if some one is very lucky....so lets chill this june and wait for july with new hopes..

All the best everyone..

Thanks


----------



## nkdangar

aus309 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I think the capping system is correct. Even my co said the same. And sincemy wife is herein aus, co said the more she stays outside india the more delayedit will get. Since her tv is expiring on 4th july...she asked to depart aus before that and wait in india for the grant...she dint giveany timeline for the grant...but im hoping the 60-90 day theory still continues after july and she gets the visa in july...as its queued for final approval in april 26th...
> 
> I dont think any visa grants happening in june....except if some one is very lucky....so lets chill this june and wait for july with new hopes..
> 
> All the best everyone..
> 
> Thanks


Hi Aus309,

Who is your CO??


----------



## farkot

As predicated by most, this is a bad week. No TFN udpates or visa grants this week


----------



## pardeep

farkot said:


> As predicated by most, this is a bad week. No TFN udpates or visa grants this week


this month is boring


----------



## balhary

Seems CO's slept this whole week in their cabins let c wt they do next week.


----------



## dream_chaser

My Co called last week [31st May] asking for additional documents like extra photos of the marriage ceremony and blood tests for hepatitis B and C (Since i'm a dentist). I had rushed and got them done with a lot of trouble, as I was going out of town that day. I call up on tuesday to see if they have received the documents, and I get a response saying that my CO is on leave for the next three days. I just felt so angry at the operator, the case officer, and the whole Australian High Commission. WHY THE HELL DON'T THEY ASK FOR ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTS IN THE BEGINNING?


----------



## SMaha

dream_chaser said:


> My Co called last week [31st May] asking for additional documents like extra photos of the marriage ceremony and blood tests for hepatitis B and C (Since i'm a dentist). I had rushed and got them done with a lot of trouble, as I was going out of town that day. I call up on tuesday to see if they have received the documents, and I get a response saying that my CO is on leave for the next three days. I just felt so angry at the operator, the case officer, and the whole Australian High Commission. WHY THE HELL DON'T THEY ASK FOR ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTS IN THE BEGINNING?


hi dreamchaser..
u got a call on 31st may from ur CO..ur case has been forwarded to SCO on 21st May right..mine was fwded on 27th May..the discussion on the forum says the cap for this visa has been achieved and one shud expect visa only in July..although immi website says there is no cap for Spouse 309/100..
the call from ur CO seems like a very reassuring step..if they called for documents on a friday on month end..they wud process ur visa this month ASAP right??? Did ur CO mention nething abt the cap for this year being achieved as has been mentioned to a couple of other forum members..or how soon he wanted ur documents???Godwilling the website is right...nd we can expect visa next week...this week was pathetic with no grants..ur news is like a silver lining to a VERY DARK CLOUD of frustration!!!
Ur info will be very helpful...!!!
Thanks and regards!


----------



## dream_chaser

SMaha said:


> hi dreamchaser..
> u got a call on 31st may from ur CO..ur case has been forwarded to SCO on 21st May right..mine was fwded on 27th May..the discussion on the forum says the cap for this visa has been achieved and one shud expect visa only in July..although immi website says there is no cap for Spouse 309/100..
> the call from ur CO seems like a very reassuring step..if they called for documents on a friday on month end..they wud process ur visa this month ASAP right??? Did ur CO mention nething abt the cap for this year being achieved as has been mentioned to a couple of other forum members..or how soon he wanted ur documents???Godwilling the website is right...nd we can expect visa next week...this week was pathetic with no grants..ur news is like a silver lining to a VERY DARK CLOUD of frustration!!!
> Ur info will be very helpful...!!!
> Thanks and regards!


I'm ac tually confused SMaha. If they've requested documents at the decision stage, it means that my file has moved from the SCO to the CO again. Atleast that is what I gather from Anika03 and Balhary's case. I just wish our visas get granted soon.


----------



## anika03

dream_chaser said:


> I'm ac tually confused SMaha. If they've requested documents at the decision stage, it means that my file has moved from the SCO to the CO again. Atleast that is what I gather from Anika03 and Balhary's case. I just wish our visas get granted soon.


hi dream_chaser
didn't your case officer call you to inform you that your file has been returned from the SCO...call your case officer on monday to ask...and let me know what your case officer has to say about the limit been over for the visa grant for this year...I really hope we get our visa grant soon...


----------



## Nanduu

Hiee all!! 
I'm a new user.. 
This site is soo helpful..


----------



## pardeep

dream_chaser said:


> I'm ac tually confused SMaha. If they've requested documents at the decision stage, it means that my file has moved from the SCO to the CO again. Atleast that is what I gather from Anika03 and Balhary's case. I just wish our visas get granted soon.


i think you are going to get visa this month


----------



## Nanduu

Hi all... 
My DOL: 21-02-2013
Case forwarded to SCO on 22-05-2012
When can visa be granted? 
Thanks..


----------



## singh_26

Nanduu said:


> Hi all...
> My DOL: 21-02-2013
> Case forwarded to SCO on 22-05-2012
> When can visa be granted?
> Thanks..


As per spread sheet and what i read in this forum u will get ur visa within 60 days ...nd max 90 days but possibility of getting within 60 days is more..so just chill Nanduu (-:


----------



## nannu

SMaha said:


> hi dreamchaser..
> u got a call on 31st may from ur CO..ur case has been forwarded to SCO on 21st May right..mine was fwded on 27th May..the discussion on the forum says the cap for this visa has been achieved and one shud expect visa only in July..although immi website says there is no cap for Spouse 309/100..
> the call from ur CO seems like a very reassuring step..if they called for documents on a friday on month end..they wud process ur visa this month ASAP right??? Did ur CO mention nething abt the cap for this year being achieved as has been mentioned to a couple of other forum members..or how soon he wanted ur documents???Godwilling the website is right...nd we can expect visa next week...this week was pathetic with no grants..ur news is like a silver lining to a VERY DARK CLOUD of frustration!!!
> Ur info will be very helpful...!!!
> Thanks and regards!


Guyz your CO have said that visa cap has been achieved and no visa's will be granted till july.. but they have not said the they will stop processing/reviewing cases till july....so keep you hopes up...because by July you will still be in 60-90 days window and your cases will be worked on in this time... who knows you may be the first ones to get the visa in next year's cap. 

Think of people like us who have still not even received a CO... you are much ahead in the line and closer to grant than many of us....so stay motivated

cheers


----------



## mohit101

nannu said:


> Guyz your CO have said that visa cap has been achieved and no visa's will be granted till july.. but they have not said the they will stop processing/reviewing cases till july....so keep you hopes up...because by July you will still be in 60-90 days window and your cases will be worked on in this time... who knows you may be the first ones to get the visa in next year's cap.
> 
> Think of people like us who have still not even received a CO... you are much ahead in the line and closer to grant than many of us....so stay motivated
> 
> cheers


Thanks nannu for giving us light (hope) however its hard to wait when its already been 7 to 8 months since u applied. Fingers crossed...hope processing fasten up nd everyone gets it quickly.


----------



## tuty_richard

Hi,

I am going to lodge my Spouse visa application in chennai VFS after lodging can I travel to USA for my work related. Will my travel affect the processing time. I will be mostly in USA during the process time. Please advise me.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## anika03

tuty_richard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to lodge my Spouse visa application in chennai VFS after lodging can I travel to USA for my work related. Will my travel affect the processing time. I will be mostly in USA during the process time. Please advise me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Richard


hi Richard
no its not going to effect your spouse visa application or the processing time.

All the best
Anika


----------



## s00071609

nannu said:


> Guyz your CO have said that visa cap has been achieved and no visa's will be granted till july.. but they have not said the they will stop processing/reviewing cases till july....so keep you hopes up...because by July you will still be in 60-90 days window and your cases will be worked on in this time... who knows you may be the first ones to get the visa in next year's cap.
> 
> Think of people like us who have still not even received a CO... you are much ahead in the line and closer to grant than many of us....so stay motivated
> 
> cheers


Its wrong info that they won't process vvisa this year. Its possible that no visa may be granted but there is no cap on partner visa. I dont understand why people are so negative abt this. The CO used the wrong word- Cap. Processing will go on so stay calm. A CO cannot go against immi policy and law so he cannot stop processing of visa.


----------



## s00071609

I had called immigration last week to ask if they received my wife's medical. The operator said its pending. How long is it taking these days and do we get informed abt medical clearance? I can't explain how rude the operator was. But some of the members had their SCO in just a week. Mine is nearly 2 weeks now.


----------



## s00071609

nannu said:


> Guyz your CO have said that visa cap has been achieved and no visa's will be granted till july.. but they have not said the they will stop processing/reviewing cases till july....so keep you hopes up...because by July you will still be in 60-90 days window and your cases will be worked on in this time... who knows you may be the first ones to get the visa in next year's cap.
> 
> Think of people like us who have still not even received a CO... you are much ahead in the line and closer to grant than many of us....so stay motivated
> 
> cheers


Its wrong info that they won't process vvisa this year. Its possible that no visa may be granted but there is no cap on partner visa. I dont understand why people are so negative abt this. The CO used the wrong word- Cap. Processing will go on so stay calm. A CO cannot go against immi policy and law so he cannot stop processing of visa. My medical was sent on 23 May


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> Its wrong info that they won't process vvisa this year. Its possible that no visa may be granted but there is no cap on partner visa. I dont understand why people are so negative abt this. The CO used the wrong word- Cap. Processing will go on so stay calm. A CO cannot go against immi policy and law so he cannot stop processing of visa.


If you read my post carefully, i have said the exact same thing that you are saying.


----------



## fountainhead

Hi,

The grant letter says no stamp is required.

But is it possible to get it stamped through VFS for sake of convenience. Rather than taking care of grant letter everytime one travels.

Did anyone get their spouse visa stamped.

Thanks in advance, all the best for those waiting


----------



## ishtpal

fountainhead said:


> Hi,
> 
> The grant letter says no stamp is required.
> 
> But is it possible to get it stamped through VFS for sake of convenience. Rather than taking care of grant letter everytime one travels.
> 
> Did anyone get their spouse visa stamped.
> 
> Thanks in advance, all the best for those waiting


Did u get ur visa and when was ur file forwarded to sco??


----------



## Jap

Hello, 

I am new to this forum, and intend to apply my wife's visa (Subclass 309) in July. Can anybody please provide me with the spreadsheet link wherein I can get the visa processing times for this subclass?

Thank you,

Jap


----------



## nannu

Jap said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and intend to apply my wife's visa (Subclass 309) in July. Can anybody please provide me with the spreadsheet link wherein I can get the visa processing times for this subclass?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jap


Hi Jap

You can view the spreadsheet from:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9

Cheers
Nannu


----------



## Jap

Beautiful! Thanks for the link Nannu!  Cheers!


----------



## pardeep

tmrw new week going to start with a little hope as capping system has ruin all hope in this month


----------



## nannu

Third month started (61 days) and no news of the case officer yet...this is so frustrating :frusty:


----------



## farkot

nannu said:


> Third month started (61 days) and no news of the case officer yet...this is so frustrating :frusty:


Hi Nannu,

I know its painful, but it takes 10 to 12 weeks for co to assign.


----------



## nannu

farkot said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> I know its painful, but it takes 10 to 12 weeks for co to assign.


Thanks farkot,

just received a call and CO has been assigned. Asked for the medicals.


----------



## nannu

Please update the SS
DOL 11-Apr-13
CO assigned 11-Jun-13

Thanks
nannu


----------



## pardeep

nannu said:


> Please update the SS
> DOL 11-Apr-13
> CO assigned 11-Jun-13
> 
> Thanks
> nannu


congrats ,at least they are processing application


----------



## SMaha

dream_chaser said:


> I'm ac tually confused SMaha. If they've requested documents at the decision stage, it means that my file has moved from the SCO to the CO again. Atleast that is what I gather from Anika03 and Balhary's case. I just wish our visas get granted soon.


hi dreamchaser..
yes from what others have been discussing. its possible its moved from SCO to CO..any further information post ur submission of Hep B &Hep C to the AHC?? did u receive a mail abt clearance regarding same considering it may have been more than a week since u submitted the reports?? have they said anything regarding priority processing post submission of report since ur also an october applicant??
ur reply is highly anticipated and much valued..
Cheers
GodSpeed!
Regards!


----------



## dream_chaser

SMaha said:


> hi dreamchaser..
> yes from what others have been discussing. its possible its moved from SCO to CO..any further information post ur submission of Hep B &Hep C to the AHC?? did u receive a mail abt clearance regarding same considering it may have been more than a week since u submitted the reports?? have they said anything regarding priority processing post submission of report since ur also an october applicant??
> ur reply is highly anticipated and much valued..
> Cheers
> GodSpeed!
> Regards!


No SMaha.... I have just received a mail of acknowledgement of receipt of the reports from the AHC. There haven't been any other mails. I did call the AHC today,but was on hold for about 20 mins, so i've decided that i will call tomorrow morning. I hope you get any news regarding your visa. All the best!


----------



## balhary

Feel like AHC is closed till JULY since I heard from operator that we should wait till July they gonna process my application in July.


----------



## ishtpal

balhary said:


> Feel like AHC is closed till JULY since I heard from operator that we should wait till July they gonna process my application in July.


Hi balhary my file is with sco from more then 90 days and on 15th it will be one year dont know what are they doing i called ahc today and they said i will get notification in this month


----------



## SMaha

dream_chaser said:


> No SMaha.... I have just received a mail of acknowledgement of receipt of the reports from the AHC. There haven't been any other mails. I did call the AHC today,but was on hold for about 20 mins, so i've decided that i will call tomorrow morning. I hope you get any news regarding your visa. All the best!



hi dreamchaser
thanks for your prompt reply and your wishes..hoping for the best..
please do lemme know what the AHC replies to u..did they give u a time limit in which to do ur tests?? 
dont know what to believe abt the cap issue...seems unlikely..but the common sentiment is that the AHC New Delhi has protocols nobody can second guess..
hoping everything comes thru soon...
Please update what the operator tells u tom.
Wud be appreciated..
Thanks again..
Regards..


----------



## SMaha

ishtpal said:


> Hi balhary my file is with sco from more then 90 days and on 15th it will be one year dont know what are they doing i called ahc today and they said i will get notification in this month


hey ishtpal
i do hope u get ur visa soon...u mentioned the AHC told u ,u will get notification this month...does it mean there is no so-called cap issue for FY2012?? so what some CO's have been telling other callers abt cap being achieved sounds like misinformation given by our overworked operators and COs.. the immi website sure says there isnt a cap for spouse visa..what uve been told just reinforces that there may very well be grants this month...isnt it??
Wishing for more and more grants this month for people like us who have waited more than 7 months..
All the best..
Regards..


----------



## ishtpal

SMaha said:


> hey ishtpal
> i do hope u get ur visa soon...u mentioned the AHC told u ,u will get notification this month...does it mean there is no so-called cap issue for FY2012?? so what some CO's have been telling other callers abt cap being achieved sounds like misinformation given by our overworked operators and COs.. the immi website sure says there isnt a cap for spouse visa..what uve been told just reinforces that there may very well be grants this month...isnt it??
> Wishing for more and more grants this month for people like us who have waited more than 7 months..
> All the best..
> Regards..


yes operator did not mention about cap they just told it is all about heavy load of application


----------



## SMaha

ishtpal said:


> yes operator did not mention about cap they just told it is all about heavy load of application


hi ishtpal
that is actually a very positive news...lets hope for the best...wish this heavy load of application eases out soon...
really appreciate your prompt response..
Thanks so much..
All the very best..


----------



## Pra-Rads

Hi all

Any idea till which month HOC cleared the medical backlog? Anyone from march or April with re medicals/additional medicals got any update/result?

I will be completing one year this month and still not even got my meds cleared. Feel like the most unfortunate couple in the entire lot of subclass 309 !!!

Waiting for life to show me some mercy


----------



## nannu

I have a quick question for those who have already done their medical

When ur CO sent you am email about getting the medicals done, did he also send any checklist with specific tests to be done? or was it a standard email asking you to get medicals and send on form 26 and form 160?

a quick response would be highly appriciated

thanks


----------



## farkot

nannu said:


> I have a quick question for those who have already done their medical
> 
> When ur CO sent you am email about getting the medicals done, did he also send any checklist with specific tests to be done? or was it a standard email asking you to get medicals and send on form 26 and form 160?
> 
> a quick response would be highly appriciated
> 
> thanks


Once you go to the panel doctor, they know what tests to be done. Take your 2 forms said in the email.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

*Hi there*



exodus said:


> Howdy,
> Please add our details to the spreadsheet
> Hi
> DOL: 07/01/2013
> CO Assigned: 05/03/2013
> Additional documents requested: 05/03/2013-medicals
> Assitional Documents sent: 15/03/2013
> Case forward for final decision: dont know yet
> 
> We have no idea that whether my case has been forwarded to SCO. I applied before you and how this could happen. Do you got any idea about this.
> 
> I hope you will get ur visa soon.
> Cheers


----------



## Srsrsrsr

My details are here:
DOL: 09/01/2013
CO Assigned: 05/03/2013
Additional documents requested: Medicals
Medical done on 08/03/2013 and sent by hospital electronically 15/03/2013

But my case officer asked whether I have done my medical or not on 22/03/2013 and asked for the medical appointment at the earliest.

We told to CO that we already done the medical and hospital sent it on 15/03/2013 but he told me that he hasn't received yet. He said that medical goes to Australia first and then updated to him. If he already knows that why he told us whether we have done medical or not. Has anybody had the same case.

I even don't know whether my case has been forwarded to SCO.

Any help be highly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Hi Harin 22,

I applied on 08/01/2013 and assigned case officer on 06/03/2013 and asked for the medical. But to this day my CO officer hasnot updated me about the medical clearance nor forwarded to SCO. To much frustration.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Pra-Rads said:


> Hi all
> 
> Any idea till which month HOC cleared the medical backlog? Anyone from march or April with re medicals/additional medicals got any update/result?
> 
> I will be completing one year this month and still not even got my meds cleared. Feel like the most unfortunate couple in the entire lot of subclass 309 !!!
> 
> Waiting for life to show me some mercy



Hi I was asked for the medical on 6th of march and done on 7th and posted on 14th by hospital. Still no sign of clearance. How about you.


----------



## farkot

Srsrsrsr said:


> My details are here:
> DOL: 09/01/2013
> CO Assigned: 05/03/2013
> Additional documents requested: Medicals
> Medical done on 08/03/2013 and sent by hospital electronically 15/03/2013
> 
> But my case officer asked whether I have done my medical or not on 22/03/2013 and asked for the medical appointment at the earliest.
> 
> We told to CO that we already done the medical and hospital sent it on 15/03/2013 but he told me that he hasn't received yet. He said that medical goes to Australia first and then updated to him. If he already knows that why he told us whether we have done medical or not. Has anybody had the same case.
> 
> I even don't know whether my case has been forwarded to SCO.
> 
> Any help be highly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


This is ridiculous and he should have checked in the system whether you have done the medicals or not. Atleast he should have contacted some one if you have done it or not. Looks like there is no transparency at all....


----------



## dream_chaser

SMaha said:


> hi dreamchaser
> thanks for your prompt reply and your wishes..hoping for the best..
> please do lemme know what the AHC replies to u..did they give u a time limit in which to do ur tests??
> dont know what to believe abt the cap issue...seems unlikely..but the common sentiment is that the AHC New Delhi has protocols nobody can second guess..
> hoping everything comes thru soon...
> Please update what the operator tells u tom.
> Wud be appreciated..
> Thanks again..
> Regards..


Hi SMaha,

I had spoken to the operators at the AHC office, New Delhi. On inquiring,I was told that my file is currently with the Senior Visa officer, and is queued for decision. When I asked for a time frame during which I could get my visa, I was told that a decision would be made when it reaches the first position in the queue. She hadn't told anything about the cap or the quota. 

So keeping fingers crossed, let us hope our applications reach ahead in the queue. All the best!


----------



## Srsrsrsr

farkot said:


> This is ridiculous and he should have checked in the system whether you have done the medicals or not. Atleast he should have contacted some one if you have done it or not. Looks like there is no transparency at all....




Yes I know it's really frustrating. When I told him that medical is already done and has sent it by hospital he just told us that it will go to Australia first and later updated to him. I don't know why is he saying this. We also asked the hospital and they gave us the receipt of the medical and also showed the sent confirmation.

I dont know what to do in this stage. I emailed him last week and asked whether he got my clearance or not. He just told me that spouse visa processing time is 12 months and they expect that all the applicant should know well before applying.

Dont know what is going on. I can see few people who applied after us already got visa. Only lord can save us know.


----------



## pardeep

Srsrsrsr said:


> Yes I know it's really frustrating. When I told him that medical is already done and has sent it by hospital he just told us that it will go to Australia first and later updated to him. I don't know why is he saying this. We also asked the hospital and they gave us the receipt of the medical and also showed the sent confirmation.
> 
> I dont know what to do in this stage. I emailed him last week and asked whether he got my clearance or not. He just told me that spouse visa processing time is 12 months and they expect that all the applicant should know well before applying.
> 
> Dont know what is going on. I can see few people who applied after us already got visa. Only lord can save us know.


who is ur co even my co is very lazy , he never replied my email


----------



## nkdangar

pardeep said:


> who is ur co even my co is very lazy , he never replied my email


Hi Pardeep,

Whats wrong with your file, what are they saying when you call AHC or email?


----------



## pardeep

nkdangar said:


> Hi Pardeep,
> 
> Whats wrong with your file, what are they saying when you call AHC or email?


ist time i call they said it is in final stage, next time i call they said it is not in final stage , it is just under process, i have some special circumstances which i already explain them but they do not care


----------



## pardeep

this forum is really helpful, otherwise AHC Delhi is full of rude, hard and careless people which make us depressed


----------



## Srsrsrsr

pardeep said:


> who is ur co even my co is very lazy , he never replied my email


Mine one is isha. Who is urs.


----------



## nkdangar

pardeep said:


> this forum is really helpful, otherwise AHC Delhi is full of rude, hard and careless people which make us depressed


you are right!!


----------



## Pra-Rads

Srsrsrsr said:


> Yes I know it's really frustrating. When I told him that medical is already done and has sent it by hospital he just told us that it will go to Australia first and later updated to him. I don't know why is he saying this. We also asked the hospital and they gave us the receipt of the medical and also showed the sent confirmation.
> 
> I dont know what to do in this stage. I emailed him last week and asked whether he got my clearance or not. He just told me that spouse visa processing time is 12 months and they expect that all the applicant should know well before applying.
> 
> Dont know what is going on. I can see few people who applied after us already got visa. Only lord can save us know.


The exact same thing happened with me in Feb 2013 !!!!! 
Haha I am laughing at the play of spider web of Ahc, still these have done nothing !!

I was asked for my first med on 5 nov 2012 and then repeat X-ray on 10 Dec 2012, on 27 jan 2013 I enquirer about my case,my co told me pls do ur meds as needed . . .i also sent my recite to show that it was done on 10 de itself

Anyways after that i panicked and went crazy. . .tossed several mails to all possible email ids I know at Ahc Delhi. . .but then on 4 feb I got my result . .another test required 

Till today I am confused regarding what happened back in jan/feb with me. I guess the co does not get any status reflecting "meds submitted" so they are virtually blind until they get clearance from Sydney. . . Still I'll say stay on top of it....

Pls let me know if u hear anything abt the medical backlog clearance.

Thks


----------



## Pra-Rads

Srsrsrsr said:


> Mine one is isha. Who is urs.


Hey is ur co isha babbar ?? She was my co too

But she is on six month leave since 14 April.. .so now any Anu Sharma is handling my case...

No wonder u got that reply from her. . I can totally imagine what she wrote in the email. . .she replied same mail to me


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Hi Pra-rads,

Actually, my CO just asked me to medical once my case was assigned to him. The hospital has already cleared from where we did medical. We are just waiting to get cleared from sydney.

Some of my friend are saying that global health are clearing upto march 2nd week medicals. 

Surely, I will let you know what will happen to me. Hope to hear good news soon.



Pra-Rads said:


> The exact same thing happened with me in Feb 2013 !!!!!
> Haha I am laughing at the play of spider web of Ahc, still these have done nothing !!
> 
> I was asked for my first med on 5 nov 2012 and then repeat X-ray on 10 Dec 2012, on 27 jan 2013 I enquirer about my case,my co told me pls do ur meds as needed . . .i also sent my recite to show that it was done on 10 de itself
> 
> Anyways after that i panicked and went crazy. . .tossed several mails to all possible email ids I know at Ahc Delhi. . .but then on 4 feb I got my result . .another test required
> 
> Till today I am confused regarding what happened back in jan/feb with me. I guess the co does not get any status reflecting "meds submitted" so they are virtually blind until they get clearance from Sydney. . . Still I'll say stay on top of it....
> 
> Pls let me know if u hear anything abt the medical backlog clearance.
> 
> Thks


----------



## balhary

ishtpal said:


> Hi balhary my file is with sco from more then 90 days and on 15th it will be one year dont know what are they doing i called ahc today and they said i will get notification in this month


I am fed up with this false hope, we call them and listen the same f***kin story,I can't do anything so I am ok but my PANDIT JI will be in trouble if I don't get visa this month.


----------



## nannu

farkot said:


> Once you go to the panel doctor, they know what tests to be done. Take your 2 forms said in the email.


Thank you farkot !!!!


----------



## Pra-Rads

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Pra-rads,
> 
> Actually, my CO just asked me to medical once my case was assigned to him. The hospital has already cleared from where we did medical. We are just waiting to get cleared from sydney.
> 
> Some of my friend are saying that global health are clearing upto march 2nd week medicals.
> 
> Surely, I will let you know what will happen to me. Hope to hear good news soon.


That's kool!! All d best


----------



## pardeep

Srsrsrsr said:


> Mine one is isha. Who is urs.


mine one is yashwant singh any way they all are same


----------



## pardeep

balhary said:


> I am fed up with this false hope, we call them and listen the same f***kin story,I can't do anything so I am ok but my PANDIT JI will be in trouble if I don't get visa this month.


i am agree with u, they should post on site that in june all partner visa are capped, so they do not get any call , their operators are so rude, illiterate


----------



## balhary

balhary said:


> I am fed up with this false hope, we call them and listen the same f***kin story,I can't do anything so I am ok but my PANDIT JI will be in trouble if I don't get visa this month.


Hi Ishtpal,
I know what notification we gonna get from them "we are very happy to let u know that ur file is under process, u still need to go under medical clearance, please c the nearest panel doctor" and u know the medical takes ages to clear.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Pra-Rads said:


> That's kool!! All d best


But Global health are taking too long to clear the medical. Any idea about this.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Pra-Rads said:


> Hey is ur co isha babbar ?? She was my co too
> 
> But she is on six month leave since 14 April.. .so now any Anu Sharma is handling my case...
> 
> No wonder u got that reply from her. . I can totally imagine what she wrote in the email. . .she replied same mail to me


Yes. I got email saying that : Please note spouse visa processing time is 12 months from the date of lodgement and we expect every applicant know well before lodging. What does this mean. Does it really takes that long. I am so confused and frustrated.


----------



## SMaha

Srsrsrsr said:


> But Global health are taking too long to clear the medical. Any idea about this.


hey Srsrsrsr
global health had a huge backlog..i applied in oct ,underwent medicals in january, and got clearance only in may end..the standard response during these 4 months of waiting from jan to may was that "due to huge backlogs, we are still waiting for medical clearance from global health"
keep the faith..global health is working at snails pace..global health gives a timeline of 48hours to 4 months for medical clearance...! i understand ur helplessness! Been there, done that..
all the best
Regards


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Hi Malhotra...


Do you know how long will it take to queue for final decision.


malhotra said:


> Hi Praj...
> 
> 
> I called ahc , they are not telling me me when my file has been forwarded for final decision . Operator always tell it will be calculated according to dol.
> 
> 
> Pls . Advice .
> 
> Regard
> Malhotra


----------



## SMaha

dream_chaser said:


> Hi SMaha,
> 
> I had spoken to the operators at the AHC office, New Delhi. On inquiring,I was told that my file is currently with the Senior Visa officer, and is queued for decision. When I asked for a time frame during which I could get my visa, I was told that a decision would be made when it reaches the first position in the queue. She hadn't told anything about the cap or the quota.
> 
> So keeping fingers crossed, let us hope our applications reach ahead in the queue. All the best!


hey dreamchaser
thats a silver lining.. considering we've completed 7 months, our files could be priority ..at least thats whats mentioned in the "received medical clearance" mail..that files in the queue move according to DOL..hope its soon..if they clear last year's applicants before FY 2012 ends, good for them and us.. hope they gather speed and show some mercy to all us 7-monther's...
All the best..please do keep me posted..will really appreciate updates..also will keep u informed..
Take care
Godspeed
Regards


----------



## Srsrsrsr

SMaha said:


> hey Srsrsrsr
> global health had a huge backlog..i applied in oct ,underwent medicals in january, and got clearance only in may end..the standard response during these 4 months of waiting from jan to may was that "due to huge backlogs, we are still waiting for medical clearance from global health"
> keep the faith..global health is working at snails pace..global health gives a timeline of 48hours to 4 months for medical clearance...! i understand ur helplessness! Been there, done that..
> all the best
> Regards


Really oh god. But I can see in this forum that some of the february applicant had already got their visas. How would be that possible if they are processing from the date they got the medical.


----------



## SMaha

Srsrsrsr said:


> Really oh god. But I can see in this forum that some of the february applicant had already got their visas. How would be that possible if they are processing from the date they got the medical.


hey Srsrsrsr
once u submit the medicals, Global health electronically processes medicals that are within the allowance. their computers are programmed to accept only a minor deviation from the ideal reports..even if there is a minor parameter that is considered abnormal by their computers(please note the Drs DONT consider this abnormal), those files are sent for a manual review to be done by the medical officer of the commonwealth.. which means whats acceptable to a doctor is not accepted by a dumb computer which has been programmed to accept only a very small margin of discrepancy.. dont worry..medically there may nothing wrong, but they are so slow, that stress definitely sets in..and they have huge volumes of applications and therefore too much backlog..it will clear itself out soon...
others who applied after u may have got their clearance cos their files got cleared within 48hrs..do follow up at timely intervals to find out whats going on..
and also they do not need to intimate u regarding file progressing to SCO, some CO's do it. some dont..ur file may have already progressed to SCO, u just may not have any info regarding it!
hope i have answered ur query..
all the best
regards


----------



## ishtpal

balhary said:


> I am fed p with this false hope, we call them and listen the same f***kin story,I can't do anything so I am ok but my PANDIT JI will be in trouble if I don't get visa this month.


hi balhary ur right my pandit ji will be also in trouble but i am sure we will get visa this month
i called to ahc to today and ask them about cap thingy they said their is no cap in spouse visa . u was also in aus before?


----------



## Srsrsrsr

SMaha said:


> hey Srsrsrsr
> once u submit the medicals, Global health electronically processes medicals that are within the allowance. their computers are programmed to accept only a minor deviation from the ideal reports..even if there is a minor parameter that is considered abnormal by their computers(please note the Drs DONT consider this abnormal), those files are sent for a manual review to be done by the medical officer of the commonwealth.. which means whats acceptable to a doctor is not accepted by a dumb computer which has been programmed to accept only a very small margin of discrepancy.. dont worry..medically there may nothing wrong, but they are so slow, that stress definitely sets in..and they have huge volumes of applications and therefore too much backlog..it will clear itself out soon...
> others who applied after u may have got their clearance cos their files got cleared within 48hrs..do follow up at timely intervals to find out whats going on..
> and also they do not need to intimate u regarding file progressing to SCO, some CO's do it. some dont..ur file may have already progressed to SCO, u just may not have any info regarding it!
> hope i have answered ur query..
> all the best
> regards


Hi SMaha,

Thank you very much for your reply.

When we went to hospital to check whether they have sent our medical report or not, they told us that it was successfully uploaded online. If every thing was successful why my CO officer asked me to confirm my medical appointment date at the earliest if I haven't done the medical or so. Originally, my CO asked me to do medical on 5th march or something and we did it on 8th and hospital uploaded electronically on 15th March. My doctor also showed me the confirmation that medical has been uploaded. If global health didnot accept my medical report and had bounced back my doctor should know this isn't it. It's really really confusing.
Where can I make a follow up for my medical. If I emaim my case officer he says that spouse visa has 12 months of processing time and we should know that before applying.

Many Thanks,


----------



## SMaha

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi SMaha,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> When we went to hospital to check whether they have sent our medical report or not, they told us that it was successfully uploaded online. If every thing was successful why my CO officer asked me to confirm my medical appointment date at the earliest if I haven't done the medical or so. Originally, my CO asked me to do medical on 5th march or something and we did it on 8th and hospital uploaded electronically on 15th March. My doctor also showed me the confirmation that medical has been uploaded. If global health didnot accept my medical report and had bounced back my doctor should know this isn't it. It's really really confusing.
> Where can I make a follow up for my medical. If I emaim my case officer he says that spouse visa has 12 months of processing time and we should know that before applying.
> 
> Many Thanks,



hi Srsrsrsr
i understand ur worries..
ur CO is right..ur medicals are uploaded online and it goes to global health..i doubt ur CO wud be able to look at the medicals directly as the decision of medical fitness for entry to OZ is done by global health, not the CO, or the SCO. ur medicals were uploaded successfully form the center, it wud have reached the global health, even if everything is fine with ur medicals, the backlog is causing the delay..suppose the medicals need a review by the medical officer of the commonwealth, it goes to manual processing..that takes time as well...Sigh!
the bounce back thing does not happen.. electronically uploaded reports will reach global health, they either process it within 48hrs if all clear or then goes to manual review..ur medical center cannot intervene in this..in fact no1 can..not even ur CO..because of my delay in getting clearance i spoke to an agent(i applied independently) he also said nobody can influence global health..no point calling global health as well
rest assured i think the medicals wud have reached global health and ur CO may have called and asked for this information cos they wud have expected a delay at ur end..but since u sent the medicals ASAP, i think its a matter of time before u get clearance..standard processing times are 7 months for delhi..globally its 12 months..they are just saving face for their terribly slow speed..think of us..we have been waiting 8 months almost..and took 4 months for clearance..
take care 
regards!


----------



## SMaha

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi SMaha,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> When we went to hospital to check whether they have sent our medical report or not, they told us that it was successfully uploaded online. If every thing was successful why my CO officer asked me to confirm my medical appointment date at the earliest if I haven't done the medical or so. Originally, my CO asked me to do medical on 5th march or something and we did it on 8th and hospital uploaded electronically on 15th March. My doctor also showed me the confirmation that medical has been uploaded. If global health didnot accept my medical report and had bounced back my doctor should know this isn't it. It's really really confusing.
> Where can I make a follow up for my medical. If I emaim my case officer he says that spouse visa has 12 months of processing time and we should know that before applying.
> 
> Many Thanks,



also contact the AHC thru fone..no is available on the DIAC website..press 1 then 2 quickly and then ull be connected to an operator..ask them ur query..but be restrained in the number of calls u make eventually cos they track how many times u call nd if they feel uve called too many times then they can get very rude..they dont have soft skills or forget to use them in the face of too many calls...no excuse for rudeness though!
all the best


----------



## exodus

Hi Guys,
Lokks like there is a lot of unrest among a lot of us. I am yet trying to figure out if the application is forwarded for final decision after the medicals are reviewed or its done at a later stage. Also, what does an SCO do that a CO doesnt?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## exodus

There is one thing for sure..... The whole idea of applications being processed based upon DOL is Bull.


----------



## balhary

ishtpal said:


> hi balhary ur right my pandit ji will be also in trouble but i am sure we will get visa this month
> i called to ahc to today and ask them about cap thingy they said their is no cap in spouse visa . u was also in aus before?


Yea,I was in Sydney 2008-2012


----------



## s00071609

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Malhotra...
> 
> 
> Do you know how long will it take to queue for final decision.


If medical is cleared- few days. If not say 4-5 months will be enough time for GHU to handle your case.


----------



## s00071609

farkot said:


> This is ridiculous and he should have checked in the system whether you have done the medicals or not. Atleast he should have contacted some one if you have done it or not. Looks like there is no transparency at all....


Farkot is right. With HAP id any immi officer can check medical. Those doing initial assessment are not truly COs. They are junior staffs who apparently lack much knowledge. They have no discretion thats why SCO decides the cases. SCO are like COs in Aus. AHC COs are like ph operators with a bit extra job assignment.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi SMaha,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> When we went to hospital to check whether they have sent our medical report or not, they told us that it was successfully uploaded online. If every thing was successful why my CO officer asked me to confirm my medical appointment date at the earliest if I haven't done the medical or so. Originally, my CO asked me to do medical on 5th march or something and we did it on 8th and hospital uploaded electronically on 15th March. My doctor also showed me the confirmation that medical has been uploaded. If global health didnot accept my medical report and had bounced back my doctor should know this isn't it. It's really really confusing.
> Where can I make a follow up for my medical. If I emaim my case officer he says that spouse visa has 12 months of processing time and we should know that before applying.
> 
> Many Thanks,


Hi srs...

This is insane..current average processing time by Delhi AHC as shown on their website is 7 months..i am already worried. I am applying on behalf of my sister-in-law next week, my brother is a permanent resident in australia. Can you tell me if there are anything else I should worry about. I am planning to apply via VFS serviice in Kathmandu. They said they only accept demand draft and no credit card. Do they give a date for medicals once the CO has been allocated? how long does that take place? I also know someone who got their decision in 3 months from the date of their application.


----------



## s00071609

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Pra-rads,
> 
> Actually, my CO just asked me to medical once my case was assigned to him. The hospital has already cleared from where we did medical. We are just waiting to get cleared from sydney.
> 
> Some of my friend are saying that global health are clearing upto march 2nd week medicals.
> 
> Surely, I will let you know what will happen to me. Hope to hear good news soon.


If you are from Nepal, history shows that no visa has been granted before 7 months. The hospital saying that medical is clear won't make a difference coz I suspect all Nepalese medicals are being manually processed rather than being auto cleared. I know other people waiting as well. Haven't heard anyone got cleared quickly. If you have heard, let us know. Which hospital was yours? NOrvic??

The fact is that we can't do anything regarding this. The CO is the person responsible to chase the medicals but CO doesn't reply emails or take phone calls.


----------



## s00071609

dahalrosan said:


> Hi srs...
> 
> This is insane..current average processing time by Delhi AHC as shown on their website is 7 months..i am already worried. I am applying on behalf of my sister-in-law next week, my brother is a permanent resident in australia. Can you tell me if there are anything else I should worry about. I am planning to apply via VFS serviice in Kathmandu. They said they only accept demand draft and no credit card. Do they give a date for medicals once the CO has been allocated? how long does that take place? I also know someone who got their decision in 3 months from the date of their application.


There are many things to worry:
You will lack information reg the processing

You won't know whats happening with the application.

You can't contact CO, CO wont reply your email.

If you call AHC, you will feel like "its better to shut up and wait than to talk to those rude staffs". You will stop calling them after few unsuccessful attempts.

Once CO is allocated you will receive an email asking medicals and docs. After you do it, you will hear nothing from them. The only answer the rude staffs might give is backlog at Health unit.

You wont know if your case is forwarded for decision.

Getting a CO will make you think your application is quickly being assessed as CO will contact you in about 1.5-2 months, lot quicker than the time given on website (3 months). Soon after that you will realize that " the actual wait begins from now................................................."

Can you tell who got visa in 3 months? Which visa category? Any special case, etc. Coz 3 months seems impossible.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

s00071609 said:


> If you are from Nepal, history shows that no visa has been granted before 7 months. The hospital saying that medical is clear won't make a difference coz I suspect all Nepalese medicals are being manually processed rather than being auto cleared. I know other people waiting as well. Haven't heard anyone got cleared quickly. If you have heard, let us know. Which hospital was yours? NOrvic??
> 
> The fact is that we can't do anything regarding this. The CO is the person responsible to chase the medicals but CO doesn't reply emails or take phone calls.


Hi s000...

I am applying for my sister-in-law, can u please tell me shortly if I have missed something out..i know someone who got their visa in 3 months !!!

Applicant (sister-in law)
4 Photos (45 by 35 mm)
1. 47SP Fom
2. Payment of Fee (Bank Draft to AHC Delhi)
3. Certified copies of current passport/travel document for each person included in the application and certified copies of the bio data and alterations pages of the passport/travel document 
4. certified copy of birth certificate
5. Form 888 Statutory Declaration by a Supporting Witness Relating to a Partner Visa Application to be completed by two witnesses.
6. Form 80 
7. Original PCC
8. Marriage Certificate certified copy

supporting documents specific to sponsor (brother)
2 Photo (45 by 35mm)
9. Form 40 SP
10. Certified copy of your passport showing permanent residence in Australia
11. Valid PCC's
12. Work Reference Letter
13. Tax docs 

Documents specific to relationship
14. Written statements from applicant and sponsor regarding history of the relationship
15. Evidence of the marriage central ceremony: DVD video recording and invitation card
16. Evidence of marriage-related events. photos of engagement ceremony, marriage rituals, after-wedding party
17. Evidence of ongoing contact over the period of your relationship: Skype chat history, emails
18. joint account shared by my brother and sister-in-law

Please warn me if something is missing or i have included extra documents!! thanks is advance


----------



## Rocky Balboa

s00071609 said:


> There are many things to worry:
> You will lack information reg the processing
> 
> You won't know whats happening with the application.
> 
> You can't contact CO, CO wont reply your email.
> 
> If you call AHC, you will feel like "its better to shut up and wait than to talk to those rude staffs". You will stop calling them after few unsuccessful attempts.
> 
> Once CO is allocated you will receive an email asking medicals and docs. After you do it, you will hear nothing from them. The only answer the rude staffs might give is backlog at Health unit.
> 
> You wont know if your case is forwarded for decision.
> 
> Getting a CO will make you think your application is quickly being assessed as CO will contact you in about 1.5-2 months, lot quicker than the time given on website (3 months). Soon after that you will realize that " the actual wait begins from now................................................."
> 
> Can you tell who got visa in 3 months? Which visa category? Any special case, etc. Coz 3 months seems impossible.


Partner visa 309..i dont know them personally ..my brother told me..can u please clarify the red-colored phrase?


----------



## s00071609

dahalrosan said:


> Hi s000...
> 
> I am applying for my sister-in-law, can u please tell me shortly if I have missed something out..i know someone who got their visa in 3 months !!!
> 
> Applicant (sister-in law)
> 4 Photos (45 by 35 mm)
> 1. 47SP Fom
> 2. Payment of Fee (Bank Draft to AHC Delhi)
> 3. Certified copies of current passport/travel document for each person included in the application and certified copies of the bio data and alterations pages of the passport/travel document
> 4. certified copy of birth certificate
> 5. Form 888 Statutory Declaration by a Supporting Witness Relating to a Partner Visa Application to be completed by two witnesses.
> 6. Form 80
> 7. Original PCC
> 8. Marriage Certificate certified copy
> 
> supporting documents specific to sponsor (brother)
> 2 Photo (45 by 35mm)
> 9. Form 40 SP
> 10. Certified copy of your passport showing permanent residence in Australia
> 11. Valid PCC's
> 12. Work Reference Letter
> 13. Tax docs
> 
> Documents specific to relationship
> 14. Written statements from applicant and sponsor regarding history of the relationship
> 15. Evidence of the marriage central ceremony: DVD video recording and invitation card
> 16. Evidence of marriage-related events. photos of engagement ceremony, marriage rituals, after-wedding party
> 17. Evidence of ongoing contact over the period of your relationship: Skype chat history, emails
> 18. joint account shared by my brother and sister-in-law
> 
> Please warn me if something is missing or i have included extra documents!! thanks is advance


Sponsor:
You dont need work reference letter- why would immi need references- you should ask your employer to give in writing your employment commencement date, and Salary. You will need few recent payslips and ATO Income tax assessment for past 2 yrs. Payslips and ATO assessment will be enough evidence that you can support your partner in Aus.

Don't need fotos of sponsor. I didn't send CO didn't ask this- its not needed.

Sponsor PCC is not needed.

As proof of PR, you can give foto copy of passport biodata page plus visa grant letter- as there will be no proof on Passport if you dont have visa label. 

Relationship:
The requirement is not exhaustive. The list is fine. Anything that shows your marriage as legitimate and genuine should be included. Cant say specific things. In arranged marriage- there will be lesser evidence but AHC knows this very well. Photos you send should cover rituals, fotos with guests, etc. Not just husband and wife together.

Applicant:
Make sure you send the attested copies of original (in nepali) and attested copies of translated docs- No need of any originals.

Citizenship Certificate.

Form 888 Statutory Declaration by a Supporting Witness Relating to a Partner Visa Application to be completed by two witnesses.?????????????????

Not sure what it means by two witnesses for visa application. Form 888 should be witnessed by authorized person in Australia (can't do it in Nepal).

Proof of address in Australia- Licence, bill, anything with address.

If you want you can include educational certificates of applicant- not really necessary but just a bit positive as it is accepted that anyone with education might have entered into marriage carefully without any force. I didn't include this and wasn't asked to- up to you.


----------



## s00071609

dahalrosan said:


> Partner visa 309..i dont know them personally ..my brother told me..can u please clarify the red-colored phrase?


I don't think immi will ever grant 309 visa in 3 months.
Bio data page means the page with photo in Passport. But you need to photocopy every page of passport and certify it from a Notary or VFS- for main applicant only.


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> Sponsor:
> You dont need work reference letter- why would immi need references- you should ask your employer to give in writing your employment commencement date, and Salary. You will need few recent payslips and ATO Income tax assessment for past 2 yrs. Payslips and ATO assessment will be enough evidence that you can support your partner in Aus.
> *Work reference letter is required. please see the partner visa checklist that applies to applications filed at new delhi - it is different from the general checklist that is included in form 47 SP*
> http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/files/ndli/Checklist Partner 309.100 - INDIA August 2012 (2).pdf
> 
> Don't need fotos of sponsor. I didn't send CO didn't ask this- its not needed.
> *2 Sponsor photos are required. Please refer checklist in form 47SP*
> 
> Sponsor PCC is not needed.* (Sponsors PCC is required only if you have a child on the application ) *
> 
> As proof of PR, you can give foto copy of passport biodata page plus visa grant letter- as there will be no proof on Passport if you dont have visa label.
> 
> Relationship:
> The requirement is not exhaustive. The list is fine. Anything that shows your marriage as legitimate and genuine should be included. Cant say specific things. In arranged marriage- there will be lesser evidence but AHC knows this very well. Photos you send should cover rituals, fotos with guests, etc. Not just husband and wife together.
> 
> Applicant:
> Make sure you send the attested copies of original (in nepali) and attested copies of translated docs- No need of any originals.
> 
> Citizenship Certificate.
> 
> Form 888 Statutory Declaration by a Supporting Witness Relating to a Partner Visa Application to be completed by two witnesses.?????????????????
> *Form 888 Statutory Declaration are required. These should be from 2 persons (OZ citizens or PRs) who know both the sponsor and applicant personally *
> 
> Not sure what it means by two witnesses for visa application. Form 888 should be witnessed by authorized person in Australia (can't do it in Nepal).
> *If you are not able to provide form 888 from OZ citizens or PRs, in that case you can provide declarations from persons from your own country, but the procedure and forms are different.*
> 
> Proof of address in Australia- Licence, bill, anything with address.
> 
> If you want you can include educational certificates of applicant- not really necessary but just a bit positive as it is accepted that anyone with education might have entered into marriage carefully without any force. I didn't include this and wasn't asked to- up to you.


Hi,

Please see the partner visa checklist that applies to applications filed at new delhi - it is different from the general checklist that is included in form 47 SP.
Please make sure that you have all the documents that apply to your case listed in both the checklists. 

http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/files/ndli/Checklist Partner 309.100 - INDIA August 2012 (2).pdf

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/47sp.pdf See page 19 and 20

Tax docs that you provide should be for past 3 years.

Also make sure you use the latest forms 47 SP and 40 SP issued in April 2013.

Hope this helps

Thanks


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> I don't think immi will ever grant 309 visa in 3 months.
> Bio data page means the page with photo in Passport. But you need to photocopy every page of passport and certify it from a Notary or VFS- for main applicant only.


I personally know ppl who have received their Subclass309 visa in 3 months. So nothing is impossible at AHC new delhi. Also that couple had no special circumstances.

*Also Certified copies of passport are required for all applicant and the Sponsor and not just the main applicant. *


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Thank you *nannu* very much for your reply and Yes my brother also knows someone who applied from nepal to AHC delhi and successfully got subclass 309 visa applciation approved in 3 months..thanks at least there is someone else too..i have followed the same documents and latest documents uploaded by AHC official website..

s000... thanks mate for the informations!


----------



## nannu

dahalrosan said:


> Hi s000...
> 
> I am applying for my sister-in-law, can u please tell me shortly if I have missed something out..i know someone who got their visa in 3 months !!!
> 
> Applicant (sister-in law)
> 4 Photos (45 by 35 mm) -* Required*
> 1. 47SP Fom -* Required*
> 2. Payment of Fee (Bank Draft to AHC Delhi) -* Required*
> 3. Certified copies of current passport/travel document for each person included in the application and certified copies of the bio data and alterations pages of the passport/travel document
> 
> *Provide a Notary / VFS attested/certified copy of all pages of the passport for the applicant and attested/certified copy of all NON-BLANK pages of Sponsor's passport.*
> 
> 4. certified copy of birth certificate -* Required*
> 5. Form 888 Statutory Declaration by a Supporting Witness Relating to a Partner Visa Application to be completed by two witnesses. -* Required*
> 6. Form 80 -* This form is optional, but it is better to provide upfront that be asked for it later*
> 7. Original PCC -* Required*
> 8. Marriage Certificate certified copy -* Required*
> 
> supporting documents specific to sponsor (brother)
> 2 Photo (45 by 35mm) -* Required*
> 9. Form 40 SP -* Required*
> 10. Certified copy of your passport showing permanent residence in Australia -* Required*
> 11. Valid PCC's -* Required only if there is a child included in the application *
> 12. Work Reference Letter -* Required*
> 13. Tax docs -* Required for past 3 years*
> 
> Documents specific to relationship
> 14. Written statements from applicant and sponsor regarding history of the relationship
> 15. Evidence of the marriage central ceremony: DVD video recording and invitation card
> 16. Evidence of marriage-related events. photos of engagement ceremony, marriage rituals, after-wedding party
> 17. Evidence of ongoing contact over the period of your relationship: Skype chat history, emails
> 18. joint account shared by my brother and sister-in-law
> 
> Please warn me if something is missing or i have included extra documents!! thanks is advance


Please see the annotations above. Hope these will help. Also refer checklist in form 47SP and http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/files/ndli/Checklist Partner 309.100 - INDIA August 2012 (2).pdf


----------



## fountainhead

*Suggest...*

Hi,

The grant letter says no stamp is required.

But is it possible to get it stamped through VFS for sake of convenience. Rather than taking care of grant letter everytime one travels.

Did anyone get their spouse visa stamped.

Thanks in advance, all the best for those waiting


----------



## Srsrsrsr

s00071609 said:


> If medical is cleared- few days. If not say 4-5 months will be enough time for GHU to handle your case.


Thanx for the reply.


----------



## s00071609

nannu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please see the partner visa checklist that applies to applications filed at new delhi - it is different from the general checklist that is included in form 47 SP.
> Please make sure that you have all the documents that apply to your case listed in both the checklists.
> 
> http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/files/ndli/Checklist Partner 309.100 - INDIA August 2012 (2).pdf
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/47sp.pdf See page 19 and 20
> 
> Tax docs that you provide should be for past 3 years.
> 
> Also make sure you use the latest forms 47 SP and 40 SP issued in April 2013.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks


The checklist does not say any reference- probably there is a confusion as to what reference means. Reference is to check how you are in your job with your employer. As this is not a job application- no reference is required. If you call job contract a reference. No idea where it comes from. The whole purpose of employment evidence is to prove that you can support your partner financially- I dont know how - if some one working 8 hrs with good reference will meet this requirement,

4 photos are required if applying outside australia- this is for applicant and other people included in the application not the sponsor as 47 SP is the application by the partner of a PR or Citizen- the applicant as per vfs website & AHC checklist. They never asked me as I had confirmed this with AHC.

If you read carefully what I had written- form 888 is not to be witnessed by two persons- its a form filled by australian PR or citizen, which has to be witnessed by an authorized person under comm law. 2 x form 888 

Remember form 888 cannot be used outside australia unless you get it witnessed by immi official in Delhi- its a legal form which is invalid elsewhere. If you cannot provide form 888, decln should be in a plain paper and can be witnessed by someone overseas- in a position comparable to people listed in form 888.

Yes they ask for past 3 Tax assessment- I was wrong. I realised it after posting.

Its probably better to check info correctly before informing as it might mislead


----------



## Srsrsrsr

dahalrosan said:


> Hi srs...
> 
> This is insane..current average processing time by Delhi AHC as shown on their website is 7 months..i am already worried. I am applying on behalf of my sister-in-law next week, my brother is a permanent resident in australia. Can you tell me if there are anything else I should worry about. I am planning to apply via VFS serviice in Kathmandu. They said they only accept demand draft and no credit card. Do they give a date for medicals once the CO has been allocated? how long does that take place? I also know someone who got their decision in 3 months from the date of their application.



Dont fill up ur credit card detail on the application form. Pay by money order or demand draft as you said. One of my friend filled up credit card detail in his application and end up getting visa in 8 months. 

My case officer was assigned on 6th of march and medical was asked on the same date. 

It's more than 5 month now and still got no sign of medical clearance and SCO assigned. Dont know how long have to wait for.

That people is very lucking getting visa in 3 mths time.

Gud luck with your application


----------



## Srsrsrsr

SMaha said:


> also contact the AHC thru fone..no is available on the DIAC website..press 1 then 2 quickly and then ull be connected to an operator..ask them ur query..but be restrained in the number of calls u make eventually cos they track how many times u call nd if they feel uve called too many times then they can get very rude..they dont have soft skills or forget to use them in the face of too many calls...no excuse for rudeness though!
> all the best


Hi Smaha,

I had several conversation with mu CO via email. He had replied me ASAP. But when I emailed him last time he just told me that spouse visa processing time is 12 months and we should know this.

Does he really mean that it will take 12 months. Our case is simple and straight forward. His word made me really shattered now.
 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> The checklist does not say any reference- probably there is a confusion as to what reference means. Reference is to check how you are in your job with your employer. As this is not a job application- no reference is required. If you call job contract a reference. No idea where it comes from. The whole purpose of employment evidence is to prove that you can support your partner financially- I dont know how - if some one working 8 hrs with good reference will meet this requirement,
> 
> You are correct it is not reference letter. If the sponsor is employed, all they need to provide is a letter from your employer stating that they are currently employed and the duration of employment.
> 
> 4 photos are required if applying outside australia- this is for applicant and other people included in the application not the sponsor as 47 SP is the application by the partner of a PR or Citizen- the applicant
> 
> Hey before you say misleading, please read this text copied from FORM 47SP checklist page 19 - second from the bottom in left column
> *
> 4 ( or 2if applying in Australia) recent passport-size photographs (45 mm x 35 mm) of yourself and any other person included in the application. These should be of the head and shoulders only, and should show the person facing the camera and against a plain background. You should print the name of the person on the back of each photograph.
> 
> 2 passport-size photographs of your fiancé(e) or partner*
> 
> Now please judge for yourself.
> 
> If you read carefully what I had written- form 888 is not to be witnessed by two persons- its a form filled by australian PR or citizen, which has to be witnessed by an authorized person under comm law. 2 x form 888
> 
> Remember form 888 cannot be used outside australia unless you get it witnessed by immi official in Delhi- its a legal form which is invalid elsewhere. If you cannot provide form 888, decln should be in a plain paper and can be witnessed by someone overseas- in a position comparable to people listed in form 888.
> 
> Yes they ask for past 3 Tax assessment- I was wrong. I realised it after posting.
> 
> Its probably better to check info correctly before informing as it might mislead


Please remember that nobody wants to mislead others here. we are all trying to help others from our experiences. It would be best if you do not use such words.


----------



## Pra-Rads

I got my medical result today. It was referred in April 2013 and its asking for test 502 - chest X-ray needed again.

I guess they are clearing march and April referred cases (additional reports) now.


----------



## s00071609

nannu said:


> Please remember that nobody wants to mislead others here. we are all trying to help others from our experiences. It would be best if you do not use such words.


Well in the form checklist it does say but AHC website checklist does not. We need to follow AHC checklist rather than the standard one. I read somewhere in aust immi site stating not to provide any DVD or fotos but AHC specifically asks you to do so. Anything extra provided won't harm but will do no good as well. AHC CO did not ask me any foto of mine (sponsor)


----------



## s00071609

Pra-Rads said:


> I got my medical result today. It was referred in April 2013 and its asking for test 502 - chest X-ray needed again.
> 
> I guess they are clearing march and April referred cases (additional reports) now.


You were asked for x-ray before isn't it? Do you have to do it again? Or you are cleared now? What is reffered in April- did u know about it in April? Could you pls explain this


----------



## Pra-Rads

s00071609 said:


> You were asked for x-ray before isn't it? Do you have to do it again? Or you are cleared now? What is reffered in April- did u know about it in April? Could you pls explain this


Hi...

If you remember few days back I had posted regarding my med condition having a bone growth in lungs. . .you had responded to my post.

First med test nov '12
Second test - repeat X-ray 509 apical lordotic - 10 dec'12
Third test - 4 feb'13 ct scan and sputum test (sputum test came clean in April)
On 22 April sputum test and all other reports uploaded.
Got result for another test 502 chest X-ray today

I my second rib is a little longer, it's called osteochondroma. The guess the moc is having a hard time deciding abt me.

The worst year of my life. . .m sports person and a regular swimmer..never thought the first yr of my marriage would be like this. Destiny playing hard games with me


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Pra-Rads said:


> I got my medical result today. It was referred in April 2013 and its asking for test 502 - chest X-ray needed again.
> 
> I guess they are clearing march and April referred cases (additional reports) now.


Hi Pra-Rads

When you did your medical first. In which date. 

My medical was done on march and still waiting for the clearance.

U mean you did your medical again in march or something.

Happy to hear that your medical. Hope you will get through ASAP.


----------



## s00071609

Pra-Rads said:


> Hi...
> 
> If you remember few days back I had posted regarding my med condition having a bone growth in lungs. . .you had responded to my post.
> 
> First med test nov '12
> Second test - repeat X-ray 509 apical lordotic - 10 dec'12
> Third test - 4 feb'13 ct scan and sputum test (sputum test came clean in April)
> On 22 April sputum test and all other reports uploaded.
> Got result for another test 502 chest X-ray today
> 
> I my second rib is a little longer, it's called osteochondroma. The guess the moc is having a hard time deciding abt me.
> 
> The worst year of my life. . .m sports person and a regular swimmer..never thought the first yr of my marriage would be like this. Destiny playing hard games with me


So you need to undergo X- ray again. I remember replying your post. As long as Septum test is clear- no other medical condition in itself can result in med non clearance- I believe Septum test is for TB. If anyone has active TB, GHU will straightaway show red flag. Its surely a tough case and hard wait for you. On the other hand, GHU's main job is to make sure medical requirements are met- TB comes on top of the list. I think that they are still having difficulty to stop doubting that your x ray is different due to bone growth not TB or cancer. I am sure you will get all clear very soon. GHU has to have a very good reason to say that any person does not meet health requirement. In your case- they are just making 100% sure that there is nothing missed out. Its really inhuman to keep married people apart- but we can do very little


----------



## Pra-Rads

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Pra-Rads
> 
> When you did your medical first. In which date.
> 
> My medical was done on march and still waiting for the clearance.
> 
> U mean you did your medical again in march or something.
> 
> Happy to hear that your medical. Hope you will get through ASAP.


I did my first med on 5 nov 2012

But I advice, you should not draw any reference from my case coz I have a completely different story and yours are first time med. . .a fresh case. .so don't worry

I hope u get the clearance soon  I guess they r processing meds faster now so I guess u will get the clearance soon

Some ppl on this forum like smaha, mohit101 etc waited for 4 months for med clearance coz they got meds done in Jan. Ahc was charging its medical platform (the ERP) on which it does processing. Now it's done and they are well squinted wid it.


----------



## Pra-Rads

s00071609 said:


> So you need to undergo X- ray again. I remember replying your post. As long as Septum test is clear- no other medical condition in itself can result in med non clearance- I believe Septum test is for TB. If anyone has active TB, GHU will straightaway show red flag. Its surely a tough case and hard wait for you. On the other hand, GHU's main job is to make sure medical requirements are met- TB comes on top of the list. I think that they are still having difficulty to stop doubting that your x ray is different due to bone growth not TB or cancer. I am sure you will get all clear very soon. GHU has to have a very good reason to say that any person does not meet health requirement. In your case- they are just making 100% sure that there is nothing missed out. Its really inhuman to keep married people apart- but we can do very little


You are 100% correct. They are trying to be sure. Actually this kind of bone growth mostly happens on knees or wrist and if it pains they operate it and extract it.

It is a non cancerous bone tumour . . .but to have it in lungs is rare. .and I am the rare lovely child of God !! 

They want to be sure that ill not need any expensive surgery in Aus.

I can't believe I have ended up marrying an australian-Indian guy and have to go through this hahahaaaa 

Thanks for your wishes and concern


----------



## ama04138739

Hi Guys,

It looks like no one has actually got the grant this week so far. I am getting bit worried now. Does it mean AHC really stopped granting visas this month because of the end of financial year in Australia and they have already granted what they were allowed to? Please update...

Thanks


----------



## Spousevisa

AHC used to grant Partner Visa 309 within 3 months BUT this was back in the year 2009 2010.. From 2011 they have changed the processing time to 7 months.. and since then no applicant has got visa in 3 months.. You will get a CO allocated within 60 days that is roughly two months.. so chances of getting partner visa in 3 months is highly impossible unless and until one goes for a special case...



dahalrosan said:


> Partner visa 309..i dont know them personally ..my brother told me..can u please clarify the red-colored phrase?


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi ama.. 
What is your DOL?



ama04138739 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It looks like no one has actually got the grant this week so far. I am getting bit worried now. Does it mean AHC really stopped granting visas this month because of the end of financial year in Australia and they have already granted what they were allowed to? Please update...
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ama04138739

Spousevisa said:


> Hi ama..
> What is your DOL?


Hi,

DOL is 01/01/2013 and the file was forwarded to SCO on 29/05/2013 (delayed because AHC misplaced the PCC and our agent didn't inform us  ).

Thanks


----------



## Spousevisa

You can call up VFS or AHC and ask about the stamp... 

You will not have to carry the grant letter every time you travel because at the airport during immigration check they scan your passport and just by entering your passport number they come to know which visa you hold and for which country... Just to be on a safer side if you wish to carry your grant letter when you travel then you can simply take a print out of the letter every time when you travel.. 
When your travelling for the first time you will need the letter 




fountainhead said:


> Hi,
> 
> The grant letter says no stamp is required.
> 
> But is it possible to get it stamped through VFS for sake of convenience. Rather than taking care of grant letter everytime one travels.
> 
> Did anyone get their spouse visa stamped.
> 
> Thanks in advance, all the best for those waiting


----------



## Spousevisa

Ohh that's really bad...

Even i am a Jan applicant.. my file was forwarded to the SCO on 22/5/2013.. got delayed because CO asked to resubmit the PCC again... 



ama04138739 said:


> Hi,
> 
> DOL is 01/01/2013 and the file was forwarded to SCO on 29/05/2013 (delayed because AHC misplaced the PCC and our agent didn't inform us  ).
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ama04138739

Spousevisa said:


> Ohh that's really bad...
> 
> Even i am a Jan applicant.. my file was forwarded to the SCO on 22/5/2013.. got delayed because CO asked to resubmit the PCC again...


Does it mean that we have to wait another couple of months before we get the grant as per the SS?


----------



## farkot

Another quiet and bad week, no TFN updates and no visa grants...


----------



## pardeep

farkot said:


> Another quiet and bad week, no TFN updates and no visa grants...


really this month is desperate


----------



## balhary

pardeep said:


> really this month is desperate


Yea mate , 
Tough time is on


----------



## ishtpal

balhary said:


> Yea mate ,
> Tough time is on


yes bro wating from one year dont know when this wait will be over very sad


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*VFS Service*

Can anyone tell me the benefits of applying through VFS since they do not have any role in influencing the decision process..I know they don't charge much fees..but cant we send documents directly to AHC, Delhi. IN my case, I have to travel all the way to Kathmandu from where i live and its far.

And after CO is allocated, he will ask us to upload the medicals online right or do we need to send again through VFS? 

Expecting your help?


----------



## leonardverma

dahalrosan said:


> Can anyone tell me the benefits of applying through VFS since they do not have any role in influencing the decision process..I know they don't charge much fees..but cant we send documents directly to AHC, Delhi. IN my case, I have to travel all the way to Kathmandu from where i live and its far.
> 
> And after CO is allocated, he will ask us to upload the medicals online right or do we need to send again through VFS?
> 
> Expecting your help?


wht dont u use courier service


----------



## Srsrsrsr

ama04138739 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It looks like no one has actually got the grant this week so far. I am getting bit worried now. Does it mean AHC really stopped granting visas this month because of the end of financial year in Australia and they have already granted what they were allowed to? Please update...
> 
> Thanks


Hi ama...

I came to know today that one of the guy from Nepal got his spouse visa on 3rd of June. So, it's not about the end of financial year stuff. Majority of the applicant are getting their visa on 6 month time. So stay positive.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

ama04138739 said:


> Hi,
> 
> DOL is 01/01/2013 and the file was forwarded to SCO on 29/05/2013 (delayed because AHC misplaced the PCC and our agent didn't inform us  ).
> 
> Thanks


Hi 

You applied 8 days before me. My DOL is 09/01/2013. But I dont know anything about medical clearance and nothing about my file forwarded to SCO. I dont know what's going on.

When was your medical done and submitted by hospital.

Many Thanks


----------



## pardeep

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi ama...
> 
> I came to know today that one of the guy from Nepal got his spouse visa on 3rd of June. So, it's not about the end of financial year stuff. Majority of the applicant are getting their visa on 6 month time. So stay positive.
> really, can you make sure with him, was his grant date 3rd june or 31st may,as one of my friend's grant date was 29 may and he got letter on 3rd june


----------



## kunalsmilez

Hi Guys,

Just to people who have moved into Melbourne from India, I have started a group on meetup for regular catchups and outings. If interested, please join by going to the following link.

www(dot)meetup(dot)com/indiansinmelbourne

You can also help me to promote by showing your support

www(dot)facebook(com)/indiansinmelbourne

Kunal


----------



## Rocky Balboa

leonardverma said:


> wht dont u use courier service



I know but i was just wondering if there are any benefits of applying through VFS..which is in Kathmandu far from where i live? If its not worth applying through VFS then i want to use courier service..

ANY positives of applying via VFS?

Experts reply:clap2:


----------



## ishtpal

dahalrosan said:


> I know but i was just wondering if there are any benefits of applying through VFS..which is in Kathmandu far from where i live? If its not worth applying through VFS then i want to use courier service..
> 
> ANY positives of applying via VFS?
> 
> Experts reply:clap2:


ok their is no need to go vfs to submmit ur file u can courier ur file to vfs aswell and then vfs will forward it to ahc and u will get notification from vfs aswell .Ahc will not courier ur file back to when ur visa will be granted vfs is the best way to submmit ur file u just courier it to vfs


----------



## nannu

dahalrosan said:


> I know but i was just wondering if there are any benefits of applying through VFS..which is in Kathmandu far from where i live? If its not worth applying through VFS then i want to use courier service..
> 
> ANY positives of applying via VFS?
> 
> Experts reply:clap2:


There are thing that make applying through VFS better than private courier service:

1. VFS ppl will go through your docuement to check if you have every thing, if not they will tell you there and then. If you send directly through a private courier, you will only know this when a CO is assigned and he checks your file.

2. VFS is more reliable and faster, In India VFS take about 24-48 hours. My app was delivered from VFS Bangalore to New Delhi in less than 24 hours. Also they will take special care of your PCC, DVDs and Photos etc. These are packed in a separate, envelope and labeled clearly so there are less chances of being misplaced. 

3. You can track your application on VFS website and they will also send you a notification as soon as it is lodged at AHC New Delhi. 

Cheers


----------



## balhary

ishtpal said:


> yes bro wating from one year dont know when this wait will be over very sad


I call AHC yesterday my CO said the internal checking is going on and it takes don't no how much time.So no hope at all for two months.


----------



## ishtpal

balhary said:


> I call AHC yesterday my CO said the internal checking is going on and it takes don't no how much time.So no hope at all for two months.


ur wife is ausse or indian and where was u married?


----------



## SMaha

balhary said:


> I call AHC yesterday my CO said the internal checking is going on and it takes don't no how much time.So no hope at all for two months.


hi balhary
i do wish u get ur grant soon...u say no hope for 2 months..since the AHC says dont know how much time it takes, y do u feel it will take 2 more months?? any particular reason?? One hope its much sooner...possibly even in 1-2 weeks..godwilling..
ur reply will be much appreciated.
thanks,
regards.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

pardeep said:


> Srsrsrsr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ama...
> 
> I came to know today that one of the guy from Nepal got his spouse visa on 3rd of June. So, it's not about the end of financial year stuff. Majority of the applicant are getting their visa on 6 month time. So stay positive.
> really, can you make sure with him, was his grant date 3rd june or 31st may,as one of my friend's grant date was 29 may and he got letter on 3rd june
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was friend of my friend. Dont know him personally. Will try to know to the depth.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## aki007

hii guys...

can neone tell me what does that means wen your case officer tells you that your file has been sent to the senior case officer for final decision and it has been qued.... .
i received this email few weeks ago and had bn asked to leave the country(australia) where i had been on a tourists visa. its been two weeks from the day i have landed here(India). no response from my case officer...

 ..please help..please reply.... :'(


----------



## s00071609

dahalrosan said:


> Can anyone tell me the benefits of applying through VFS since they do not have any role in influencing the decision process..I know they don't charge much fees..but cant we send documents directly to AHC, Delhi. IN my case, I have to travel all the way to Kathmandu from where i live and its far.
> 
> And after CO is allocated, he will ask us to upload the medicals online right or do we need to send again through VFS?
> 
> Expecting your help?


If u apply via courier you will be worried if your docs are lost coz immi will inform you after 7-14 days


----------



## nannu

aki007 said:


> hii guys...
> 
> can neone tell me what does that means wen your case officer tells you that your file has been sent to the senior case officer for final decision and it has been qued.... .
> i received this email few weeks ago and had bn asked to leave the country(australia) where i had been on a tourists visa. its been two weeks from the day i have landed here(India). no response from my case officer...
> 
> ..please help..please reply.... :'(


When was your files sent to Senior case officer?

Once your file is with the SCO , it takes 60-90 days to get visa according to the data in the spreadsheet.

File being placed in queue for final decision is a good thing  so relax and start counting backwards :fingerscrossed:

Good luck !!!!


----------



## farkot

Aye! New user Justanu got visa today... hearty congratulations... ahc is atleast working to some degree... finally some good news for the week. Found it just now from ss...


----------



## nannu

farkot said:


> Aye! New user Justanu got visa today... hearty congratulations... ahc is atleast working to some degree... finally some good news for the week. Found it just now from ss...


Hi,

Can somebody tell me what tests were conducted for them in the medical.

For me they did only 
Chest X-Ray, 
HIV I and II and 
Urine Analysis Routine followed by 
Physical Exam.

Thanks


----------



## pardeep

farkot said:


> Aye! New user Justanu got visa today... hearty congratulations... ahc is atleast working to some degree... finally some good news for the week. Found it just now from ss...


i cannot find his details on ss , when was his file sent to sco


----------



## ishtpal

farkot said:


> Aye! New user Justanu got visa today... hearty congratulations... ahc is atleast working to some degree... finally some good news for the week. Found it just now from ss...


hi farkot that is good news . how can we see the ss ?


----------



## nannu

ishtpal said:


> hi farkot that is good news . how can we see the ss ?


Check it out :

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=20


----------



## mohit101

Hello srvj...please update ss...i got medical on 31st May
Also, please remove Mehak Malhotra user its me only.
Good job
Thanks


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Check it out :
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=20


hi nanu came to know from ss that CO only asked for medical s from u
can u pls let me know that u submitted form 80 personal assesment oquick reply will be highly appreciated..


----------



## aki007

nannu said:


> When was your files sent to Senior case officer?
> 
> Once your file is with the SCO , it takes 60-90 days to get visa according to the data in the spreadsheet.
> 
> File being placed in queue for final decision is a good thing  so relax and start counting backwards :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Good luck !!!!


thanks for the reply..
well i don't know when my file was sent for the final decision but its already been 6 months and i have been called back from australia where i was on a tourist visa requested to get offshore in terms of visa grant but now it has been 15 days..my CO didn't even called me or contacted me once since the time i landed back in india..m really worried...


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> hi nanu came to know from ss that CO only asked for medical s from u
> can u pls let me know that u submitted form 80 personal assesment oquick reply will be highly appreciated..


Yes, i had submitted from 80 along with my application.


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Yes, i had submitted from 80 along with my application.


Thanks nanu...


----------



## aki007

aki007 said:


> thanks for the reply..
> well i don't know when my file was sent for the final decision but its already been 6 months and i have been called back from australia where i was on a tourist visa requested to get offshore in terms of visa grant but now it has been 15 days..my CO didn't even called me or contacted me once since the time i landed back in india..m really worried...


please..


----------



## singh_26

hi nanu one more thing
in form no 80 ques no 46
List in chronological order the address of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including australia) .you must account for every month/year. if you are unable to provide an address for any period of time please provide an explanation ?
so my question is do i need to provide the information about my stay in india also where i stayed in past 10 years ? or just need to mention it country wise ?


----------



## farkot

pardeep said:


> i cannot find his details on ss , when was his file sent to sco


Check form1 responses tab of the sheet


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> hi nanu one more thing
> in form no 80 ques no 46
> List in chronological order the address of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including australia) .you must account for every month/year. if you are unable to provide an address for any period of time please provide an explanation ?
> so my question is do i need to provide the information about my stay in india also where i stayed in past 10 years ? or just need to mention it country wise ?


Since the question asks to account for all months/years...i have given add of india also. I had a short stay in uk for work but i did not rembr the add so i gave the reason and gave the add where i worked.

Hope that answers ur question.


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> hi nanu one more thing
> in form no 80 ques no 46
> List in chronological order the address of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including australia) .you must account for every month/year. if you are unable to provide an address for any period of time please provide an explanation ?
> so my question is do i need to provide the information about my stay in india also where i stayed in past 10 years ? or just need to mention it country wise ?


Also..give the details in chronological order..starting from oldeset year to the current year. Dont give country wise.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Nannu,
I too had to do undergo the same tests that you have mentioned below...




nannu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can somebody tell me what tests were conducted for them in the medical.
> 
> For me they did only
> Chest X-Ray,
> HIV I and II and
> Urine Analysis Routine followed by
> Physical Exam.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi all,
I am currently on a tourist visa in australia and will be going back next week... My case has been sent for final decision.. Once I reach India would it be a good idea to inform my CO about my arrival back in India... 
Reply would be highly appreciated..

Thanks


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*Demand Draft*

how do i make a demand draft? do you need to provide our application documents to the bank? what address shall we use? i cant find it in the website..




i am sending documents next week..


----------



## aki007

Spousevisa said:


> Hi all,
> I am currently on a tourist visa in australia and will be going back next week... My case has been sent for final decision.. Once I reach India would it be a good idea to inform my CO about my arrival back in India...
> Reply would be highly appreciated..
> 
> Thanks


yes. you must inform your case officer about your arrival, its a confirmation from your end that you have departed australia and they could move forward with your application.


----------



## aki007

hi all
hope everyone is fine..

can anyone tell me how long it will take to grant visa after u've been asked to get offshore or depart from australia.
i was there on a tourist visa and came back on 31st may 2013. its bn 2 weeks bt i haven't heard any thing from my CO. she has been informed about my arrival in inda and i have also completed 6.5 months time frame.

guys plz help. my husband there is not keeping up well he needs a company...he is all alone and under medication plz


----------



## balhary

SMaha said:


> hi balhary
> i do wish u get ur grant soon...u say no hope for 2 months..since the AHC says dont know how much time it takes, y do u feel it will take 2 more months?? any particular reason?? One hope its much sooner...possibly even in 1-2 weeks..godwilling..
> ur reply will be much appreciated.
> thanks,
> regards.


Thanks,
It's 13 months now n still my file with CO ( back from SCO ) who says internal checking is going on, I think first she gonna finish that, then she will ask for medical again ( which takes ages to clear) and PCC( which has expired now), last to last month she told me she want to interview my wife again but till today no call or email,they don't tell us but there is capping system on 309, (no visa this month so think its on now) when CO finish then SCO will take at least 2-3 weeks, SO no hope before 2 months.


----------



## balhary

ishtpal said:


> ur wife is ausse or indian and where was u married?


Indian, Sydney only


----------



## aki007

hi all
hope everyone is fine..

can anyone tell me how long it will take to grant visa after u've been asked to get offshore or depart from australia.
i was there on a tourist visa and came back on 31st may 2013. its bn 2 weeks bt i haven't heard any thing from my CO. she has been informed about my arrival in inda and i have also completed 6.5 months time frame.

guys plz help. my husband there is not keeping up well he needs a company...he is all alone and under medication plz


----------



## anika03

how many people got their visa or tfn updated this month????


----------



## ishtpal

balhary said:


> Indian, Sydney only


hi balhary did ur co asked u for pcc and medical again .I think i also need to do pcc and medical again what do u say we need to do it first or after co ask us to do ?


----------



## OZVISA

*Partner visa 309*

Applied march 2013
Co alloted 2 may
Medicals done 13 may 
Fe queued fir final decision 7 june
Waiting


----------



## balhary

ishtpal said:


> hi balhary did ur co asked u for pcc and medical again .I think i also need to do pcc and medical again what do u say we need to do it first or after co ask us to do ?


Not yet, but I think she might ask, it takes only 3-4 days to get PCC for me so for that i can wait, we cant do medical before she ask for that. So we still have to wait.they just want to frustrate us.


----------



## ishtpal

balhary said:


> Not yet, but I think she might ask, it takes only 3-4 days to get PCC for me so for that i can wait, we cant do medical before she ask for that. So we still have to wait.they just want to frustrate us.


ru sure that we need to do pcc and medical again ? Does anyone else was in same situation before?


----------



## aki007

hi all
hope everyone is fine..

can anyone tell me how long it will take to grant visa after u've been asked to get offshore or depart from australia.
i was there on a tourist visa and came back on 31st may 2013. its bn 2 weeks bt i haven't heard any thing from my CO. she has been informed about my arrival in inda and i have also completed 6.5 months time frame.

guys plz help. my husband there is not keeping up well he needs a company...he is all alone and under medication plz


----------



## singh_26

aki007 said:


> hi all
> hope everyone is fine..
> 
> can anyone tell me how long it will take to grant visa after u've been asked to get offshore or depart from australia.
> i was there on a tourist visa and came back on 31st may 2013. its bn 2 weeks bt i haven't heard any thing from my CO. she has been informed about my arrival in inda and i have also completed 6.5 months time frame.
> 
> guys plz help. my husband there is not keeping up well he needs a company...he is all alone and under medication plz


hi aki
as per spread sheet after ur case in queued for final decision..aprox it will take 60-90 days...ss is with reference to previous cases who got visa's...so hope for the best...


----------



## nannu

dahalrosan said:


> how do i make a demand draft? do you need to provide our application documents to the bank? what address shall we use? i cant find it in the website..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am sending documents next week..


Go to your bank with your cheque book and they will make the DD for you. You will have to issue the cheque to the bank and they will vive you the dd. That the procedure in india.It is nothing big...dont worry. Take only 15-20mins to get the DD.

DD has to be in favour of AHC.....check the AHC or VFS website for the exactly details.


----------



## nannu

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Nannu,
> I too had to do undergo the same tests that you have mentioned below...


Thank you. I thought they may have missed some test. I Was expecting it to be a comprehensive medical check.


----------



## balhary

ishtpal said:


> ru sure that we need to do pcc and medical again ? Does anyone else was in same situation before?


Nothing is sure, they might ask for these two things, they r just dragging the case, we should be prepared for that , 
Would u like to share ur case with me at [email protected]


----------



## ishtpal

balhary said:


> Nothing is sure, they might ask for these two things, they r just dragging the case, we should be prepared for that ,
> Would u like to share ur case with me at [email protected]


yes i would like to share my email id is [email protected]


----------



## s00071609

Can anyone share Ss link pls


----------



## Spousevisa

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd Xc&gid=9
Copy paste this link in the URl.. If you click may be the page will not be displayed.. so copy paste..

Thanks




s00071609 said:


> Can anyone share Ss link pls


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Aki,
When was your file forwarded for final decision? are you there in SS?



aki007 said:


> hi all
> hope everyone is fine..
> 
> can anyone tell me how long it will take to grant visa after u've been asked to get offshore or depart from australia.
> i was there on a tourist visa and came back on 31st may 2013. its bn 2 weeks bt i haven't heard any thing from my CO. she has been informed about my arrival in inda and i have also completed 6.5 months time frame.
> 
> guys plz help. my husband there is not keeping up well he needs a company...he is all alone and under medication plz


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi There,

I have one question. Regarding visa subclass 309/100, does applying for visa subclass 309 in AHC, Delhi (Which I will be doing next week) prevent us from applying separately for visa subclass 100 application after two years once one reaches Australia?

I have heard from someone that these two are composite application and once we apply for subclass 309, we are automatically considered for subclass 100 after two years!! 



One more question, I wanna make demand draft for the applicaiton? What informations do i Need to provide the bank. Its SBI bank in Nepal. I have never made demand draft in Nepal. Heard for the first time..


----------



## s00071609

dahalrosan said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have one question. Regarding visa subclass 309/100, does applying for visa subclass 309 in AHC, Delhi (Which I will be doing next week) prevent us from applying separately for visa subclass 100 application after two years once one reaches Australia?
> 
> I have heard from someone that these two are composite application and once we apply for subclass 309, we are automatically considered for subclass 100 after two years!!
> 
> 
> 
> One more question, I wanna make demand draft for the applicaiton? What informations do i Need to provide the bank. Its SBI bank in Nepal. I have never made demand draft in Nepal. Heard for the first time..


You dont need to lodge application for sc 100, its combined. Go to VFS and they will give you print out of visa charges or you can print from vfs website and take it to bank.


----------



## ama04138739

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Aki,
> When was your file forwarded for final decision? are you there in SS?





aki007 said:


> hi all
> hope everyone is fine..
> 
> can anyone tell me how long it will take to grant visa after u've been asked to get offshore or depart from australia.
> i was there on a tourist visa and came back on 31st may 2013. its bn 2 weeks bt i haven't heard any thing from my CO. she has been informed about my arrival in inda and i have also completed 6.5 months time frame.
> 
> guys plz help. my husband there is not keeping up well he needs a company...he is all alone and under medication plz



Hi Aki,

We are also in the same boat, we lodged the application in the first week of Jan and my wife here on three month visa and went back on 31st May as well. Our file was forwarded to the Senior Case Officer on 29.05.2013.

As they will finalize the case on the bases of date of lodgement. We should be getting the grant by the end of June or most likely first week of July. Please find out from AHC, when was your case forwarded to the SCO? 

I understand, it's very difficult once you spend time with your partner and it becomes very hard to stay apart from each other. Cheers


----------



## Veenu

Hello Everyone,
Please advise till which date have Global health processed the medical clearance. My repeat medical (Sputum and repeat X Ray) was uploaded on 23/04/2013.
Also do we always get an confirmation from the CO that the medical has been succesfully received and the file forwarded to SCO.
Thanks.


----------



## ama04138739

Veenu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Please advise till which date have Global health processed the medical clearance. My repeat medical (Sputum and repeat X Ray) was uploaded on 23/04/2013.
> Also do we always get an confirmation from the CO that the medical has been succesfully received and the file forwarded to SCO.
> Thanks.



No, we don't always get confirmation. To be in the safer side, keep following up with the AHC and try to speak to your CO to get the confirmation over the phone and at the same time ask for the email confirmation.

With my case, file was sitting with CO for 3 months as misplaced the PCC and I didn't make any follow up.

Cheers


----------



## OZVISA

Seems co doesnt bother to inform u about clearence of medical or file being sent for final decision.. Only way to find is to call ahc. I did that and next fay got email abt medical clearence and file sent to sco


----------



## Justanu

farkot said:


> Aye! New user Justanu got visa today... hearty congratulations... ahc is atleast working to some degree... finally some good news for the week. Found it just now from ss...


Oh my gosh, I am extremely sorry but I have not got my visa yet. Must've made a mistake while updating the sheet. Please make the necessary change in the spreadsheet.i returned from a tourist visa on the 01 of may and have been waiting since then. No idea whether case has been forwarded to SCO.how can I find out?

Against sorry for the wrong info....


----------



## Justanu

aki007 said:


> hi all
> hope everyone is fine..
> 
> can anyone tell me how long it will take to grant visa after u've been asked to get offshore or depart from australia.
> i was there on a tourist visa and came back on 31st may 2013. its bn 2 weeks bt i haven't heard any thing from my CO. she has been informed about my arrival in inda and i have also completed 6.5 months time frame.
> 
> guys plz help. my husband there is not keeping up well he needs a company...he is all alone and under medication plz


Hey, I'm also in the same boat.got back to India on the first of May and still waiting.hoping to get some good news in the first week of July. Take heart for you are in the last stage but everyone says it'll take anywhere between two to three months.


----------



## Justanu

OZVISA said:


> Seems co doesnt bother to inform u about clearence of medical or file being sent for final decision.. Only way to find is to call ahc. I did that and next fay got email abt medical clearence and file sent to sco


Can you please which number you called on?


----------



## Justanu

OZVISA said:


> Seems co doesnt bother to inform u about clearence of medical or file being sent for final decision.. Only way to find is to call ahc. I did that and next fay got email abt medical clearence and file sent to sco


Can you please share which number you called on?


----------



## ama04138739

Justanu said:


> Can you please share which number you called on?


Hi Justanu,

Please call +91 11 4122 1000 (AHC) and ask for the date when the file was forwarded to SCO and update SS accordingly.

Cheers


----------



## OZVISA

+91 11-41221000 dial this then1 and then 2 and wait fir 10 15 minute. Have ur passport no. Name of applicant and file no provuded by vfs or ahc.


----------



## Justanu

ama04138739 said:


> Hi Justanu,
> 
> Please call +91 11 4122 1000 (AHC) and ask for the date when the file was forwarded to SCO and update SS accordingly.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!


----------



## Justanu

OZVISA said:


> +91 11-41221000 dial this then1 and then 2 and wait fir 10 15 minute. Have ur passport no. Name of applicant and file no provuded by vfs or ahc.


Thanks. I'm assuming I can between 9 n 5?


----------



## ama04138739

Guys 

As JUSTANU made a mistake updating the SS, it looks like none of us received grant for June. Two weeks gone already. Now I start believing because of End of Financial Year, AHC must have put halt to grant the visas for remaining of this month. 

Any other comments???


----------



## aus309

Spousevisa said:


> Hi all,
> I am currently on a tourist visa in australia and will be going back next week... My case has been sent for final decision.. Once I reach India would it be a good idea to inform my CO about my arrival back in India...
> Reply would be highly appreciated..
> 
> Thanks


Yes...definitely you should inform your case officer..

Thanks.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Justanu...

Just wanted to ask you if you have informed your Co about your departure from Australia as I am also currently on a tourist visa and will be going back this week....



Justanu said:


> Hey, I'm also in the same boat.got back to India on the first of May and still waiting.hoping to get some good news in the first week of July. Take heart for you are in the last stage but everyone says it'll take anywhere between two to three months.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hey thanks for replying..

What about your case? Did you hear anything from your CO yet?



aus309 said:


> Yes...definitely you should inform your case officer..
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Justanu

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Justanu...
> 
> Just wanted to ask you if you have informed your Co about your departure from Australia as I am also currently on a tourist visa and will be going back this week....


Yes the first thing I did was to inform my case officer. And please keep them posted about your future travel plans too.


----------



## Justanu

ama04138739 said:


> Hi Justanu,
> 
> Please call +91 11 4122 1000 (AHC) and ask for the date when the file was forwarded to SCO and update SS accordingly.
> 
> Cheers


Managed to talk to someone from AHC. They say application has been queued for decision. So don't think it's forwarded to the SCO yet.


----------



## pardeep

i do not how AHC is working, in Australia they are granting pr to everyone no capping but in partner visa from india , capping how come no logic just frustration for us


----------



## Spousevisa

Application queued for final decision means this is the final stage.. Now all you have to do is wait for your visa...




Justanu said:


> Managed to talk to someone from AHC. They say application has been queued for decision. So don't think it's forwarded to the SCO yet.


----------



## Justanu

Spousevisa said:


> Application queued for final decision means this is the final stage.. Now all you have to do is wait for your visa...


Yeah I suppose. Waiting without a clue as to when your visa can come is painful. The normal speculation is that it comes within the 60-90 days range right?


----------



## anika03

how many applicants got their visa this month...???


----------



## Justanu

pardeep said:


> i do not how AHC is working, in Australia they are granting pr to everyone no capping but in partner visa from india , capping how come no logic just frustration for us


Are you sure they are capping visas? Cause according to the website they do not cap spouse visas.


----------



## Justanu

anika03 said:


> how many applicants got their visa this month...???


Three from what I can count... Dilemma1, Sobiha and maddy.


----------



## nannu

anika03 said:


> how many applicants got their visa this month...???





Justanu said:


> Three from what I can count... Dilemma1, Sobiha and maddy.


No one in the SS has got the visa this month. The three users that you have mentioned, got their grant letters in June. Their Visa was granted in last week of May.

So the answer to Anika's question is NONE


----------



## pardeep

Justanu said:


> Are you sure they are capping visas? Cause according to the website they do not cap spouse visas.


you can see no one got visa in june


----------



## aki007

Justanu said:


> Hey, I'm also in the same boat.got back to India on the first of May and still waiting.hoping to get some good news in the first week of July. Take heart for you are in the last stage but everyone says it'll take anywhere between two to three months.


hi all
just for everyones information i had a word with AHC today. they said they can't tell me the date when the file was sent for final decision to SCO  its bn 18 days since the day mi got back in India for visa grant, i dnt kno wot makes embassy so cruel  my husband in under strong medication he's not putting up well dats y i went so late on tourist visa when i almost lost hope. they grant me onli with one month tourist visa   m so dead completed 6.5 months   i am losing all my hopes at times wish i culs just let it go and just end up everything


----------



## aki007

pardeep said:


> you can see no one got visa in june


hi justanu
can u tell me ur DOL


----------



## Spousevisa

When were you asked to get offshore by your CO? 



aki007 said:


> hi all
> just for everyones information i had a word with AHC today. they said they can't tell me the date when the file was sent for final decision to SCO  its bn 18 days since the day mi got back in India for visa grant, i dnt kno wot makes embassy so cruel  my husband in under strong medication he's not putting up well dats y i went so late on tourist visa when i almost lost hope. they grant me onli with one month tourist visa   m so dead completed 6.5 months   i am losing all my hopes at times wish i culs just let it go and just end up everything


----------



## Spousevisa

Yes it is very painful.. If you look at the SS, most of them have got their visas in 60 days.. Lets hope we all get our visas soon... 



Justanu said:


> Yeah I suppose. Waiting without a clue as to when your visa can come is painful. The normal speculation is that it comes within the 60-90 days range right?


----------



## aki007

Spousevisa said:


> Yes it is very painful.. If you look at the SS, most of them have got their visas in 60 days.. Lets hope we all get our visas soon...


i wish too
i guess our files are transferred to senior case officer once our case officer goes through our medicals and PCC. i wish all of us get it asap. wish it comes at the end of this week


----------



## aki007

Justanu said:


> Three from what I can count... Dilemma1, Sobiha and maddy.


hi justanu...
i think we share the same situation. what is ur DOL??


----------



## aki007

Spousevisa said:


> When were you asked to get offshore by your CO?


9th may and i get back to India on 31st may


----------



## Justanu

aki007 said:


> hi justanu
> can u tell me ur DOL


My DOL is 18th Jan 2013. What about yours? I guess the time the file is placed in queue for final decision will be the deciding factor right?


----------



## Justanu

pardeep said:


> you can see no one got visa in june


Hmmmm... True... But we can only keep the faith in the system that they will process as soon as possible. Just trying to be positive cause there is very lil left to do but to wait!!


----------



## Justanu

aki007 said:


> hi all
> just for everyones information i had a word with AHC today. they said they can't tell me the date when the file was sent for final decision to SCO  its bn 18 days since the day mi got back in India for visa grant, i dnt kno wot makes embassy so cruel  my husband in under strong medication he's not putting up well dats y i went so late on tourist visa when i almost lost hope. they grant me onli with one month tourist visa   m so dead completed 6.5 months   i am losing all my hopes at times wish i culs just let it go and just end up everything


Don't worry, I really hope they process yours as soon as they can. Pray and hope for the best. Hope you are on Skype with your husband everyday and you can whatsapp him also. Just keep in touch with him to help him feel better and trust me you will also feel better. And don't keep thinking about the visa. That almost drove me nuts! It will come when you least think about it!


----------



## pardeep

i just call AHC THEY SAID THERE WII BE NO VISA IN JUNE


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Aki,
Don't loose hope... If not this month then next month you will surely get your visa.. 
We all are in the same boat.. we just cant do anything but WAIT... :fingerscrossed:



aki007 said:


> i wish too
> i guess our files are transferred to senior case officer once our case officer goes through our medicals and PCC. i wish all of us get it asap. wish it comes at the end of this week


----------



## Spousevisa

This is really VERY BAD!!!!! 
June has been very upsetting and depressing for all of us 



pardeep said:


> i just call AHC THEY SAID THERE WII BE NO VISA IN JUNE


----------



## Spousevisa

You are right Justanu.. The more we think about visa, the more depressed we get...



Justanu said:


> Don't worry, I really hope they process yours as soon as they can. Pray and hope for the best. Hope you are on Skype with your husband everyday and you can whatsapp him also. Just keep in touch with him to help him feel better and trust me you will also feel better. And don't keep thinking about the visa. That almost drove me nuts! It will come when you least think about it!


----------



## pardeep

Spousevisa said:


> This is really VERY BAD!!!!!
> June has been very upsetting and depressing for all of us


operator told me straightway noone can expect visa in this month


----------



## nkdangar

pardeep said:


> operator told me straightway noone can expect visa in this month


very bad news, but nothing else we can do but to wait for the next 2 weeks....


----------



## pardeep

nkdangar said:


> very bad news, but nothing else we can do but to wait for the next 2 weeks....


i donot understand how they can cap partner visa there is no information on immi website, but we cannot argue with them


----------



## nkdangar

pardeep said:


> i donot understand how they can cap partner visa there is no information on immi website, but we cannot argue with them


you are right, but if we argue, we might late our own case...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Spousevisa

They answer so rudely.. God alone knows whether they themselves have complete information or not



pardeep said:


> i donot understand how they can cap partner visa there is no information on immi website, but we cannot argue with them


----------



## Spousevisa

Was going through the SS.. There are 3 applicants who got their Partner visa in the month of June last year... Then why is this capping thing this year!!!


----------



## pardeep

Spousevisa said:


> Was going through the SS.. There are 3 applicants who got their Partner visa in the month of June last year... Then why is this capping thing this year!!!


Even AHC do not know what they are saying, they have hired the rudest person ofthe world to work as operators in india.


----------



## aki007

Justanu said:


> My DOL is 18th Jan 2013. What about yours? I guess the time the file is placed in queue for final decision will be the deciding factor right?


I lodged in dec last year and you are right. they told me decision could cum anytime. bt they should atlaest give a little time frame. this is very upsetting. thanks to all you guys who have replied to my posts. i really feel therez someone i can talk sense with. people here or i should say ppl around me have started thinking thrz sum problem in our mariage...so sick of it. I wish we all get it soon and ill never come back to india alone...ill never leave hom alone..


----------



## aki007

pardeep said:


> Even AHC do not know what they are saying, they have hired the rudest person ofthe world to work as operators in india.


Ohh... another heartbreaking news....i dnt kno what does capping means?? can u explain a bit.


----------



## MaddyOZ

Refer : Capping and Queuing

Capping and Queuing
Overview
The Minister has the power to 'cap' or limit the number of visas which can be granted each year in a particular visa subclass.

This limit, or cap, applies only for the migration program year in which it is introduced. When a cap is reached, applicants then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available. Applications are considered for grant in order of their queue date as places become available.

This means that when the number of visas set by the minister for a visa class for the migration program year has been reached, no further visas can be granted in that program year.

Numbers in the queue are subject to:

•changes to planning levels 
•changes in demand for a particular visa
•fluctuations due to visa grants, refusals and withdrawals
•fluctuations due to successful review cases which are given priority.
See: Fact Sheet 21 – Managing the Migration Program
Special circumstances of a compelling or compassionate nature
It is the nature of Family migration that most applications have compelling and compassionate elements. Consequently, it is considered that the fairest way of processing visa applications subject to capping and queuing is in date order.

See: Fact Sheet 37 – Processing Priorities for the Family Migration Stream

Family Stream

Partner category visas:

*•Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped. *
• Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping. 

Child category visas:

•Child (subclasses 101 and 802) visas, Dependent Child (subclass 445) visa, Orphan Relative (subclasses 117 and 837) visa and Adoption (subclass 102) visas cannot be capped.

Other Family category visas:

•Aged Dependent Relative (subclasses 114 and 838) visas, Remaining Relative (subclasses 115 and 835) visas and Carer (subclasses 116 and 836) visas are subject to capping.
See: Other Family Visa Queue 

Parent category visas:

•All Parent (subclasses 103, 143, 173, 804, 864 and 884) visas are subject to capping.
See: Parent Visa Queue


----------



## MaddyOZ

aki007 said:


> Ohh... another heartbreaking news....i dnt kno what does capping means?? can u explain a bit.


Refer my previous post and capping doesn't apply for 309/100 visa applicants.


----------



## aki007

MaddyOZ said:


> Refer my previous post and capping doesn't apply for 309/100 visa applicants.


Thanku so much..but it says spouse visa subclass 309 cannot be capped. i think embassy don't stand on thr own words.


----------



## manv1983

aki007 said:


> Thanku so much..but it says spouse visa subclass 309 cannot be capped. i think embassy don't stand on thr own words.


There is no cap and cease for spouse visa but there are limited seats for each visa stream and for family visa stream it was 45000 approx for 2012-2013 and I have met a migration agent in Australia, he told me that the family visa stream seats are all filled for 2012-2013 , so there wont be any grants this month till 1st july 2013. But CO will continue to process file whether it is allocating CO to New appliations or SCO for old applications. But SCO has no discretion to give a grant as all the seats for 2012-2013 are already filled, So guys we have to wait for grants till 1 st July and for other applicants the files will continue to process !!


----------



## leonardverma

manv1983 said:


> There is no cap and cease for spouse visa but there are limited seats for each visa stream and for family visa stream it was 45000 approx for 2012-2013 and I have met a migration agent in Australia, he told me that the family visa stream seats are all filled for 2012-2013 , so there wont be any grants this month till 1st july 2013. But CO will continue to process file whether it is allocating CO to New appliations or SCO for old applications. But SCO has no discretion to give a grant as all the seats for 2012-2013 are already filled, So guys we have to wait for grants till 1 st July and for other applicants the files will continue to process !!



This is the right and precise answer and do not talk any anything about CAP n CEASE now


----------



## aki007

manv1983 said:


> There is no cap and cease for spouse visa but there are limited seats for each visa stream and for family visa stream it was 45000 approx for 2012-2013 and I have met a migration agent in Australia, he told me that the family visa stream seats are all filled for 2012-2013 , so there wont be any grants this month till 1st july 2013. But CO will continue to process file whether it is allocating CO to New appliations or SCO for old applications. But SCO has no discretion to give a grant as all the seats for 2012-2013 are already filled, So guys we have to wait for grants till 1 st July and for other applicants the files will continue to process !!


Your comment gave a breakthrough..r u aure SCO will grant visas to all of us in july first week. i hope all of us get it soon. thank u for this vital information m sure it will help liy of people:clap2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## pardeep

aki007 said:


> Thanku so much..but it says spouse visa subclass 309 cannot be capped. i think embassy don't stand on thr own words.


you are right, they donot unnderstand their own terms


----------



## aki007

pardeep said:


> you are right, they donot unnderstand their own terms


Yeah!! But did u just read the post above...thrz no capping, our visas will probably come by the dirst wewk of july. i kno its very annoying..not the fact that we have to wait bt the fact that embassy does not gives a clear picture about the processing times. i wish sum.miracle happens and all of us gets rid of this pain and torture.


----------



## pardeep

aki007 said:


> Yeah!! But did u just read the post above...thrz no capping, our visas will probably come by the dirst wewk of july. i kno its very annoying..not the fact that we have to wait bt the fact that embassy does not gives a clear picture about the processing times. i wish sum.miracle happens and all of us gets rid of this pain and torture.


they also told me today that processing time is between 7-12 months, noone can expect before that . but that's not correct . i know some people who got their visa in 5 month these days


----------



## pardeep

aki007 said:


> Yeah!! But did u just read the post above...thrz no capping, our visas will probably come by the dirst wewk of july. i kno its very annoying..not the fact that we have to wait bt the fact that embassy does not gives a clear picture about the processing times. i wish sum.miracle happens and all of us gets rid of this pain and torture.


they also told me today that processing time is between 7-12 months, noone can expect before that . but that's not correct . i know some people who got their visa in 5 month these days


----------



## aki007

pardeep said:


> they also told me today that processing time is between 7-12 months, noone can expect before that . but that's not correct . i know some people who got their visa in 5 month these days


i know..even i have seen so many of such cases. my agent also ensured me that ill get it in 4 months max. bt see embassy told me as well that we try to grant visas in 7 mnths but global timeline is 12 months.. we can just wait for good to happen soon. be positive and pray that all of us get to meet thr spouses in 1st week of july coz we all are in same boat..


----------



## SMaha

manv1983 said:


> There is no cap and cease for spouse visa but there are limited seats for each visa stream and for family visa stream it was 45000 approx for 2012-2013 and I have met a migration agent in Australia, he told me that the family visa stream seats are all filled for 2012-2013 , so there wont be any grants this month till 1st july 2013. But CO will continue to process file whether it is allocating CO to New appliations or SCO for old applications. But SCO has no discretion to give a grant as all the seats for 2012-2013 are already filled, So guys we have to wait for grants till 1 st July and for other applicants the files will continue to process !!


hey manv198
thanks for your post..at least there is some clarity now with respect to the cap and queue issue.. u mentioned grants will happen from 1st July for older applicants whose files are with SCO..hopefully datz the case..the AHC says in their emails that as per DOL, cases in the queue will receive grants..lets hope all those who applied last year get their grants..many of us in the forum have crossed their 7 month time frame..and even though they say its a 7-12 month processing time..the website clearly states new delhi average is 7 months and global average is 12 months...seriously feels like they just made their standards of 7 month average processing time..but have no intention of sticking to their timelines...!!
Absolute frustration with no end in sight!!
Thanks again..nething else u learn in this regard will be helpful to every1 on the forum..
Godspeed!
Regards!


----------



## SMaha

aki007 said:


> i know..even i have seen so many of such cases. my agent also ensured me that ill get it in 4 months max. bt see embassy told me as well that we try to grant visas in 7 mnths but global timeline is 12 months.. we can just wait for good to happen soon. be positive and pray that all of us get to meet thr spouses in 1st week of july coz we all are in same boat..


hi aki007
ur right we are all in the same boat...frustrated and helpless... there are so many cases who applied in january and 1 in february who got visas in May..thats 4 months and in 1 applicant;s case-3 months...its grossly unfair and absolute injustice..now few cases like mine are stuck cos of delay in medical clearance from global health..due to a backlog!!! thats not our fault at all..but we received clearance after 4 months of medicals and are victims to nonsense rules ..its clear there is no protocol in the AHC.. lets hope july is the bearer of good news for all of us..!
Hoping for a miracle soon!
Regards!


----------



## pardeep

SMaha said:


> hey manv198
> thanks for your post..at least there is some clarity now with respect to the cap and queue issue.. u mentioned grants will happen from 1st July for older applicants whose files are with SCO..hopefully datz the case..the AHC says in their emails that as per DOL, cases in the queue will receive grants..lets hope all those who applied last year get their grants..many of us in the forum have crossed their 7 month time frame..and even though they say its a 7-12 month processing time..the website clearly states new delhi average is 7 months and global average is 12 months...seriously feels like they just made their standards of 7 month average processing time..but have no intention of sticking to their timelines...!!
> Absolute frustration with no end in sight!!
> Thanks again..nething else u learn in this regard will be helpful to every1 on the forum..
> Godspeed!
> Regards!


NOone will believe me as my wife met someone yesterday and that girl got married in december and applied visa in 1st week of jan and got visa in 2nd week of april, my wife confirmwith her again and agian but she told that she does not know how she got her visa so quickly,so AHC is not working according to 7 month theory, d/o/l any thing .


----------



## aki007

SMaha said:


> hi aki007
> ur right we are all in the same boat...frustrated and helpless... there are so many cases who applied in january and 1 in february who got visas in May..thats 4 months and in 1 applicant;s case-3 months...its grossly unfair and absolute injustice..now few cases like mine are stuck cos of delay in medical clearance from global health..due to a backlog!!! thats not our fault at all..but we received clearance after 4 months of medicals and are victims to nonsense rules ..its clear there is no protocol in the AHC.. lets hope july is the bearer of good news for all of us..!
> Hoping for a miracle soon!
> Regards!


hmm...exeptionals are alwayz dere..wish it could come soon..my life has stopped...i dnt like doin anything just keepin an eye over my phone that it'll rang sumday wid a gud news by my agent...  everyday i wakeup with a new hope but it ends up with a disapointment..atleast here i cn take out my frustration and learn new things..wish miracle happens..god is being unfair with all of us..
i have been in relation from last 8 years and gt married last year...bt this wait is killing me...it was a joy in waiting fr him over every 2 years bt this 7 mnths wait has taken all my patience and left me wid negtivity..


----------



## s00071609

Health clearance r of two types -one iscleared by system and the other is referred. If it takes longer, it has been referred. Referred medicals need to be manually checked which tales ages as immi increases the visa fee every 6 month with no increase in its service. So its going to delay processing which is obvious coz after clearance it still needs processing so 6-7 months is normal. Ahc will try to stick to 7 months timeframe but i dont think they will push ur app ahead of others if ur within 7 months. They can rest assured as long as 12 month is not crossed.

If anyone from Nepal be calm if med takes long coz i believe all medicals frm nep are manually processed- might be wrong but i no few people in this forum n personally who waited long for med clearance. May b immi sees nepal as higher health risk than India. Dillema waited for 4 months but got visa in 6 months total.


----------



## aki007

s00071609 said:


> Health clearance r of two types -one iscleared by system and the other is referred. If it takes longer, it has been referred. Referred medicals need to be manually checked which tales ages as immi increases the visa fee every 6 month with no increase in its service. So its going to delay processing which is obvious coz after clearance it still needs processing so 6-7 months is normal. Ahc will try to stick to 7 months timeframe but i dont think they will push ur app ahead of others if ur within 7 months. They can rest assured as long as 12 month is not crossed.
> 
> If anyone from Nepal be calm if med takes long coz i believe all medicals frm nep are manually processed- might be wrong but i no few people in this forum n personally who waited long for med clearance. May b immi sees nepal as higher health risk than India. Dillema waited for 4 months but got visa in 6 months total.


how do we know that our medicals have been cleared.. i haven't received any email regarding this. just been informed that medicals have been received and sent further in concerned area...


----------



## s00071609

aki007 said:


> how do we know that our medicals have been cleared.. i haven't received any email regarding this. just been informed that medicals have been received and sent further in concerned area...


Who informed u tht medical was received?


----------



## aki007

s00071609 said:


> Who informed u tht medical was received?


some one from the AHC via email...not my case officer coz he was on leave that time.


----------



## s00071609

aki007 said:


> some one from the AHC via email...not my case officer coz he was on leave that time.


I think this means its cleared.


----------



## aki007

s00071609 said:


> I think this means its cleared.


but i got this email in mid feb.. since den just waiting nd no hearing about nething from my case officer...


----------



## SMaha

aki007 said:


> hmm...exeptionals are alwayz dere..wish it could come soon..my life has stopped...i dnt like doin anything just keepin an eye over my phone that it'll rang sumday wid a gud news by my agent...  everyday i wakeup with a new hope but it ends up with a disapointment..atleast here i cn take out my frustration and learn new things..wish miracle happens..god is being unfair with all of us..
> i have been in relation from last 8 years and gt married last year...bt this wait is killing me...it was a joy in waiting fr him over every 2 years bt this 7 mnths wait has taken all my patience and left me wid negtivity..


ur right..aki007
each day brings new hope..but i guess this month all days are going to be hopeless..
we can get info regarding who received grants or none at all..so even if its not us who get the grant, others receiving it gives us hope..now one cant even expect a grant till july and even in july cant be sure that we will receive visa on priority basis..
nobody knows (apparently not even the AHC) when to expect a grant....
All the best to everybody..especially to ones waiting beyond 7 months..
Regards!


----------



## SMaha

pardeep said:


> NOone will believe me as my wife met someone yesterday and that girl got married in december and applied visa in 1st week of jan and got visa in 2nd week of april, my wife confirmwith her again and agian but she told that she does not know how she got her visa so quickly,so AHC is not working according to 7 month theory, d/o/l any thing .


hi pardeep
i do believe u...like i mentioned in another post..the AHC has no rules they are following..looks like it functions on the whims and fancies of some powerful people in Australia..
anything is possible..nothing matters..not marriages, not 7 month timelines, not immigration rules..only bureaucracy...
All the best..
Regards


----------



## cliyinda

Got mail - visa granted


----------



## cliyinda

Hey guys today I got mail that visa granted


----------



## SMaha

cliyinda said:


> Hey guys today I got mail that visa granted


hey congrats clylinda..
whats the date on grant on ur grant letter?? just wanted to know so we know if they are granting visas this month?? there is a huge confusion..


----------



## singh_26

cliyinda said:


> Hey guys today I got mail that visa granted


congrats hey can u pls tell when u lodged ur file nd after hw many months u received ur visa..


----------



## cliyinda

DOL-1/05/2012
Visa grant-17 June 2013


----------



## singh_26

cliyinda said:


> DOL-1/05/2012
> Visa grant-17 June 2013


almost after 1 year is their any specific reason behind this ? would u like to share ? so that it can help other's..quick reply will be highly appreciable.


----------



## SMaha

cliyinda said:


> DOL-1/05/2012
> Visa grant-17 June 2013


hey cliyinda
thanks for the information...hope u have a great flight to aussie land...!
All the best
regards!


----------



## ishtpal

cliyinda said:


> DOL-1/05/2012
> Visa grant-17 Ju ne 2013


hi cliyinda congrats it is a good news for all of who are wating for visa and now we can think their is no cap thingy in 309 visa. when was ur file forwarded to sco pls replay soon so that we can hope


----------



## aki007

cliyinda said:


> Got mail - visa granted


Good news...congrats dear..and hats off for such a long wait..this good news is totally worth it...wish u loads of happiness ahead..
i kno not the ryt time to ask fr nethng but really we all will appreciate if u culd gv us a clear picture of ur journey...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::focus:


----------



## aki007

SMaha said:


> ur right..aki007
> each day brings new hope..but i guess this month all days are going to be hopeless..
> we can get info regarding who received grants or none at all..so even if its not us who get the grant, others receiving it gives us hope..now one cant even expect a grant till july and even in july cant be sure that we will receive visa on priority basis..
> nobody knows (apparently not even the AHC) when to expect a grant....
> All the best to everybody..especially to ones waiting beyond 7 months..
> Regards!


don't get so negative dear..visa granted to cylindia has given a new ray of hope to all of us in this forum. i don't know what makes embassy so dead in granting her visa in almost 13 months..onli she can tell us what was her journey all about..i seriously wish for some miracle..anything can happen....hope for the best..inshallah will get our visas soon and everyone will begin dr life happily with thr mates...
Amen...


----------



## aki007

ishtpal said:


> hi cliyinda congrats it is a good news for all of who are wating for visa and now we can think their is no cap thingy in 309 visa. when was ur file forwarded to sco pls replay soon so that we can hope


alot of people have got thr visas in may who have applied in december last year according to SS..so what makes embassy holding on our visas in june???


----------



## ishtpal

aki007 said:


> alot of people have got thr visas in may who have applied in december last year according to SS..so what makes embassy holding on our visas in june???


Hi aki007 i am also wating from one year my dol is 15/6/2012/ and file forwarded to sco on 7/3/2013 and still i am wating .I have not seen my 4 years old girl from atleast 1.5 years now it is very 
hard now to wait any more lets pray that we all get visa soon .


----------



## Spousevisa

Wowww... Congratulations!!! :clap2:
All the best for your future... 
That means there is no capping thing on visa 309...



cliyinda said:


> Hey guys today I got mail that visa granted


----------



## Spousevisa

Wish you get your visa soon.. and get to meet your little girl.. 



ishtpal said:


> Hi aki007 i am also wating from one year my dol is 15/6/2012/ and file forwarded to sco on 7/3/2013 and still i am wating .I have not seen my 4 years old girl from atleast 1.5 years now it is very
> hard now to wait any more lets pray that we all get visa soon .


----------



## ishtpal

Spous.evisa said:


> Wish you get your visa soon.. and get to meet your little girl..


Thanku mate we should all get our visa soon Amen.


----------



## aki007

ishtpal said:


> Hi aki007 i am also wating from one year my dol is 15/6/2012/ and file forwarded to sco on 7/3/2013 and still i am wating .I have not seen my 4 years old girl from atleast 1.5 years now it is very
> hard now to wait any more lets pray that we all get visa soon .


Thrz no relation like daughter n father in this world...i cn understand..i really wish we all get visas soon in ths mnth...but can u tell me is it the embassy or ita bcz of u that ur processing so dead slow..u share tje same timeline as clyindia has...if she got visa this month..probably u can also have it in june.kindly explain ir journey


----------



## ishtpal

aki007 said:


> Thrz no relation like daughter n father in this world...i cn understand..i really wish we all get visas soon in ths mnth...but can u tell me is it the embassy or ita bcz of u that ur processing so dead slow..u share tje same timeline as clyindia has...if she got visa this month..probably u can also have it in june.kindly explain ir journey


Hi i have just finsh phone call with my daughter and with my wife . my daughter was crying her bame is River she did not come to india even ones . we applied my application last year and we get married here totally traditional weeding which was dream of my wife wearing lenga and all jewellery Then we both visit golden temple and all my reletives .And then we both print all the papers for application and submit at ahc after two months my co email me for medical , pcc ; and afp my wife apply for my afp in aus and she bring it along with her when she come to visit me and to be with me for my interview at ahc everything went well my co always my replay my email very soon but when i ask my co about delay in my file she replay that some internal cheaking is going on as soon as that will done she will forwarded my file to sco and on 7/3/2013 she email me that my file is forwarded to sco and i am still wating very sad this is my all journey hope fully we all will get our visa soon Waheguru.. will listen our pray


----------



## SMaha

aki007 said:


> don't get so negative dear..visa granted to cylindia has given a new ray of hope to all of us in this forum. i don't know what makes embassy so dead in granting her visa in almost 13 months..onli she can tell us what was her journey all about..i seriously wish for some miracle..anything can happen....hope for the best..inshallah will get our visas soon and everyone will begin dr life happily with thr mates...
> Amen...


hi aki007
ur right of course..trying to be positive abt everything..but the wait is taking a toll now.. of course there are people waiting longer than me in the SS.. all of us wish the grants come soon now..after a dry spell in the first 15 days of june, hope now its a flurry of grants this week and next...considering the grant letter of cyilinda is dated 17th June and 15th-16th were weekends, hope her grant is the beginning of many....may Gods will prevail..! amen to that!
All the best!
regards!


----------



## nannu

cliyinda said:


> Got mail - visa granted


Congratulations !!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mohit101

VISA VISA VISA....When will you come? Is the question in our mind!!
AHC AHC AHC...Will come soon!!We are working really hard!!

How soon is the question to which no one answer? Irritating!!


----------



## cliyinda

Sry fr late reply guys I m sure I was d only one whose visa took 14 months.. Nd my file forwarded to SCO on 31 may Daz y I think they gave me early so Dat they want to clear from first .. Nd my baby boy is nw of 10 months Bt still I can't go nw coz m suffering frm very high fever. Typhiod.. Hope I get well soon as possible ...


----------



## cliyinda

I was nt expecting. Dis so early as u all discussing dat it wud take 60 to 80 Daz fr decision .. M so thankful to god he heard me Bt nw my fever  .. My hubby is very excited nd waiting fr his son pray fr me guys dat I get well soon... Thnks


----------



## SMaha

cliyinda said:


> I was nt expecting. Dis so early as u all discussing dat it wud take 60 to 80 Daz fr decision .. M so thankful to god he heard me Bt nw my fever  .. My hubby is very excited nd waiting fr his son pray fr me guys dat I get well soon... Thnks


hey cliyinda hope u get better.. Ur news is like sunshine in a rain soaked country... Ur right they r probably now granting as per DOL nd ur probably d earliest applicant on d forum... So looks like they have used d DOL as criteria nd d 60-90day theory doesn't exist as of now.. Congratulations once again nd hope ur back healthy.. N many many thanks for being d bearer of good news..!! all the best..!


----------



## vepesh

*Case Officer*

Hi Guys,

Just wondering if any one has *Preeti Arora*.. as their *Case office*.

not sure if she is a case offiser. we got our HAP ID from her so i was assuming that she is our CO but not sure of it.

DOL 16/01/13 
medicals 16/03/13

Not sure where my file is at.. is it with CO or SCO.

Is there any proper time line 

please help..


----------



## dil482

vepesh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wondering if any one has *Preeti Arora*.. as their *Case office*.
> 
> not sure if she is a case offiser. we got our HAP ID from her so i was assuming that she is our CO but not sure of it.
> 
> DOL 16/01/13
> medicals 16/03/13
> 
> Not sure where my file is at.. is it with CO or SCO.
> 
> Is there any proper time line
> 
> please help..


Please call AHC 91 11 4122 1000 option 1 to talk to customer service- give your file number and they will tell you where your file is( either CO/SCO). Please note that there will be lot of waiting over phone~ 15-20 minutes.


----------



## anika03

vepesh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wondering if any one has *Preeti Arora*.. as their *Case office*.
> 
> not sure if she is a case offiser. we got our HAP ID from her so i was assuming that she is our CO but not sure of it.
> 
> DOL 16/01/13
> medicals 16/03/13
> 
> Not sure where my file is at.. is it with CO or SCO.
> 
> Is there any proper time line
> 
> please help..


ya I have her as my CO...just send her a mail and she will tell you. ..


----------



## waitingAusVisa

*update*

Hi,
Can anyone please update, my information in SS.
Forwarded for final decision on: 13th June 2013.
Toursit visa applied on: 3rd June 2013.

Thanks.


----------



## balhary

Let go and think something else, it totally wastage of time waiting for visa to get approved in this month, can't imagine my luck is in someone's hand


----------



## SMaha

waitingAusVisa said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please update, my information in SS.
> Forwarded for final decision on: 13th June 2013.
> Toursit visa applied on: 3rd June 2013.
> 
> Thanks.


 hi waitingausvisa
will be extremely grateful if u can share what caused this delay in sending ur file to SCO?? were u too a victim of global health backlog?? or were there any other circumstances in ur case??? i understand a decision on your tourist visa is still pending??appreciate ur response..
thanks!


----------



## vepesh

HI ANIKA,

Wats your status and when did you apply,


----------



## vepesh

CO waiting for Medicals from Helth Department since 3 months , wat does this mean. 

any one with same response from CO


----------



## vepesh

*View SS*

HOW to view SS


----------



## SMaha

vepesh said:


> CO waiting for Medicals from Helth Department since 3 months , wat does this mean.
> 
> any one with same response from CO


hi vepesh
there maybe a huge backlog in medical clearance from Global health in Sydney...mine took 4 months (medicals in jan, clearance in may)
u may a receive a mail of medical clearance from ur CO.. just follow up with her in the interim..


----------



## vepesh

will this happen to all or just few cases..and does this mean the processing time go up by 3 months 

Thnx for reply and did you get your Visa or any update..


----------



## anika03

vepesh said:


> HI ANIKA,
> 
> Wats your status and when did you apply,


hi vepesh
I applied in oct last year, my file reached the SCO but was returned as my AFP was missing. 
now its again in the queue for final decision.


----------



## vepesh

anika03 said:


> hi vepesh
> I applied in oct last year, my file reached the SCO but was returned as my AFP was missing.
> now its again in the queue for final decision.


Hang on, Why do we need a AFP none of my friends need one i have like 10 friends had their wifes in Australia on Spouse Visa none of them got AFP. DID you apply for PR or Spouse Visa Wats your SUB class.


----------



## SMaha

vepesh said:


> will this happen to all or just few cases..and does this mean the processing time go up by 3 months
> 
> Thnx for reply and did you get your Visa or any update..


hey vepesh
doesnt happen to all cases..sm cases go for a manual review as the electronic approval has a small margin of discrepancy..so if there is a minor change in medical parameters, it goes to manual review ,it then takes time.. doesnt mean medically there is any concern..also no guarantee that it'll extend the visa process another 3 months...visa may come within 7 months..hope for the best
my visa is queued up for a decision..its with the SCO for approval..
praying its soon...


----------



## Justanu

SMaha said:


> hey vepesh
> doesnt happen to all cases..sm cases go for a manual review as the electronic approval has a small margin of discrepancy..so if there is a minor change in medical parameters, it goes to manual review ,it then takes time.. doesnt mean medically there is any concern..also no guarantee that it'll extend the visa process another 3 months...visa may come within 7 months..hope for the best
> my visa is queued up for a decision..its with the SCO for approval..
> praying its soon...


Hey Smaha,
How do you know it's with the SCO? Will they let us know when that happens?


----------



## SMaha

Justanu said:


> Hey Smaha,
> How do you know it's with the SCO? Will they let us know when that happens?


hey justanu
i received an email from my CO in may end abt forwarding my case for approval to a decision maker..
having said dat, apparently its not necessary for the CO to inform the applicant abt receiving medical clearance and forwarding case to SCO..dilemma1 received her visa with no intimation of medical clearance and forwarding file to queue...she had called up AHC a few days before her grant on 3rd june (her letter was dated 31st may i think), they had told her not yet received clearance of medicals..but she directly got grant...!


----------



## anika03

vepesh said:


> Hang on, Why do we need a AFP none of my friends need one i have like 10 friends had their wifes in Australia on Spouse Visa none of them got AFP. DID you apply for otherpouse Visa Wats your SUB class.


I needed AFP for my application because I have been to Australia 4 times in the last 1and a half years, so that makes a total of 12 months. ...and if you have stayed in Australia or any other country for 12 months in the last 10 years you need police check from there.


----------



## vepesh

anika03 said:


> i needed afp for my application because i have been to australia 4 times in the last 1and a half years, so that makes a total of 12 months. ...and if you have stayed in australia or any other country for 12 months in the last 10 years you need police check from there.


make sence


----------



## vepesh

Did any one got asked original marriage certificate.. The check list only says attested copy..


----------



## nannu

vepesh said:


> HOW to view SS


You can view the spreadsheet from: 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


----------



## Justanu

SMaha said:


> hey justanu
> i received an email from my CO in may end abt forwarding my case for approval to a decision maker..
> having said dat, apparently its not necessary for the CO to inform the applicant abt receiving medical clearance and forwarding case to SCO..dilemma1 received her visa with no intimation of medical clearance and forwarding file to queue...she had called up AHC a few days before her grant on 3rd june (her letter was dated 31st may i think), they had told her not yet received clearance of medicals..but she directly got grant...!


ahhh I see.... I wish there was more transparency in the whole process.... Its only to give us more peace of mind... Till I joined this forum I did not know sooo many things... Good atleast this is there for us....


----------



## pardeep

10 more days of june to go..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## aki007

May god fulfill everyone's wish..may everyone get visa in 1st wewk of july...everyone...everyone...


----------



## aki007

ishtpal said:


> Hi aki007 i am also wating from one year my dol is 15/6/2012/ and file forwarded to sco on 7/3/2013 and still i am wating .I have not seen my 4 years old girl from atleast 1.5 years now it is very
> hard now to wait any more lets pray that we all get visa soon .


Hi ishtpal
how many times have u been to australia before?? Did u visit her after applying spouse visa??


----------



## anika03

balhary said:


> Let go and think something else, it totally wastage of time waiting for visa to get approved in this month, can't imagine my luck is in someone's hand


hey Balhary
what happened when your case officer said that you will get a decision on your application in 10 days....your case officer din't contact you after that???


----------



## anika03

aki007 said:


> Hi ishtpal
> how many times have u been to australia before?? Did u visit her after applying spouse visa??


hey aki007
what your DOL???


----------



## anika03

it is so frustrating to wait...everybody use to tell me that i am the most happy person they have met....but i don't feel happy anymore...i'm always irritated and on top of that i keep taking out my frustration on my husband because i miss him so much.....i'm so tensed...don't know what to do?? i hope we get our visa soon...its been more than 8 months for me now....


----------



## aki007

anika03 said:


> it is so frustrating to wait...everybody use to tell me that i am the most happy person they have met....but i don't feel happy anymore...i'm always irritated and on top of that i keep taking out my frustration on my husband because i miss him so much.....i'm so tensed...don't know what to do?? i hope we get our visa soon...its been more than 8 months for me now....


 same here .i share the same thing anika...i alwayz feel like crying..whenever i speak to my husband i cry more..we dont talk..he is not putting up well..under medication...i lodged in dec last yr..i have nothng left to say..loosing all hopes   ..bus aa jaye visa..and ill thank everyone who wuld hv wished fr me...m just so loosin it...


----------



## Justanu

anika03 said:


> it is so frustrating to wait...everybody use to tell me that i am the most happy person they have met....but i don't feel happy anymore...i'm always irritated and on top of that i keep taking out my frustration on my husband because i miss him so much.....i'm so tensed...don't know what to do?? i hope we get our visa soon...its been more than 8 months for me now....


I can relate to what you are saying so well.... Waiting is difficult and it can take its toll on our relationships... Yest even I picked an argument with my husband and later was thinking I would've not done it if it weren't for the distance... And I just hate it when people keep asking me what's my visa status and when I will go. And they don't believe me when I say I don't know! I feel like the world doesn't understand me anymore and I really feel like running off somewhere till I get my visa..


----------



## vepesh

*Medicals*

GUYS NORMALLY HOW LONG IT TAKES FOR MEDICALS TO GET CLEARED?

PLEASE HELP MY co SAYS SHE IS WAITINNG FOR MEDICAL FROM HEALTH DEPARTMENT SINCE 3 MONTHS MEDICLA DONE ON 18/03/13


----------



## vhm342

Vepesh,
My case is also same, waiting for medical cleareance from April 10th, called AHC last week, the opertaor told me medical clearance has'nt taken place, lodged on 29th Jan 2013, CO assigned on 19th MArch, it is frustrating to wait, I heard there is back log in Sydney for medical clearance, Dont know how long it will take, so many of them who lodged after January has medical cleared and there files are gone to SCO, it is not all fair who lodged before them, may be luck plays the game on visa. so wait, wait............


----------



## SMaha

Justanu said:


> ahhh I see.... I wish there was more transparency in the whole process.... Its only to give us more peace of mind... Till I joined this forum I did not know sooo many things... Good atleast this is there for us....


hey justanu
ur right there shud be more transparency in the process..its just appalling how its a struggle to prick and prod for answers at the AHC... even VFS is supposed to give an intimation as to when u receive ur visa..but they dont..so we are all left with waiting for that divine mail from the AHC.. hopefully that day is soon..till then the forum is our only way of knowing the AHC is actually granting visas or not..cos nobody else really tells us whats going on at the AHC (i suspect the operators dunno either)..
today is friday...somebody on the forum once said..the grants mostly come on monday and friday..(although this week's lucky applicant got her mail on tuesday)...so lets hope today sumone sumwer is lucky..maybe its all of us!!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Regards!


----------



## vepesh

vhm342 said:


> Vepesh,
> My case is also same, waiting for medical cleareance from April 10th, called AHC last week, the opertaor told me medical clearance has'nt taken place, lodged on 29th Jan 2013, CO assigned on 19th MArch, it is frustrating to wait, I heard there is back log in Sydney for medical clearance, Dont know how long it will take, so many of them who lodged after January has medical cleared and there files are gone to SCO, it is not all fair who lodged before them, may be luck plays the game on visa. so wait, wait............



who is your case officer...we both r in same boat. and we r From HYD hahaha but sad..


----------



## vhm342

vepesh said:


> who is your case officer...we both r in same boat. and we r From HYD hahaha but sad..


my officer Subi, who is yr case officer, when did you lodge...


----------



## vepesh

vhm342 said:


> my officer Subi, who is yr case officer, when did you lodge...


Preeti Aurora.. 

we lodged on 17/01/13 and medicals on 18/03..


----------



## nannu

*Has anyone done their medical from Bangalore Elbit Medical Diagnostics?*

Hi All,

Has anyone done their medical from Bangalore Elbit Medical Diagnostics? If yes, can you tell me how long did they take to upload the results?

I did my medical on 14-Jun-2013 and the Dr. has not uploaded them yet. I don't think there is anything wrong with the reports, because they have not asked me to do any repeat tests.

It is so frustrating  that they are not uploading my result. And then Global health will take its own time to clear them. 

I don't know what to tell those lazy dr. that they will upload my medicals results.

:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :frusty:


----------



## Spousevisa

So true Justanu.. Me and my husband are going through the same situation.. Waiting for visa is seriously very frustrating and painful and at times I tend to take out my frustration on my husband  and when people ask about visa it upsets me a lot, feel more irritated.. I guess we all are in the same situation.. Hope this phase ends soon... :fingerscrossed:



Justanu said:


> I can relate to what you are saying so well.... Waiting is difficult and it can take its toll on our relationships... Yest even I picked an argument with my husband and later was thinking I would've not done it if it weren't for the distance... And I just hate it when people keep asking me what's my visa status and when I will go. And they don't believe me when I say I don't know! I feel like the world doesn't understand me anymore and I really feel like running off somewhere till I get my visa..


----------



## anika03

so where in Australia are you guys going to.....I'm going to Melbourne. ...anybody else going to Melbourne? ??


----------



## Spousevisa

I will be going to Canberra.. Anyone else going to Canberra?



anika03 said:


> so where in Australia are you guys going to.....I'm going to Melbourne. ...anybody else going to Melbourne? ??


----------



## nannu

anika03 said:


> so where in Australia are you guys going to.....I'm going to Melbourne. ...anybody else going to Melbourne? ??


I'll be going to Melbourne too...but only god knows when


----------



## aki007




----------



## Spousevisa

HI AKI. dont be sad... i can understand how u are feeling
QUOTE=aki007;1213912] [/QUOTE]


----------



## aki007

Spousevisa said:


> HI AKI. dont be sad... i can understand how u are feeling
> QUOTE=aki007;1213912]


[/QUOTE]

i just feel like crying all the time..m just worried about my husband.. he is not well and all alone dr..i just wanna go...  things are not in my hands any more...can't imagn..have waited for like 9 years fr our relation to get this wedding stamp..god has bn so kind wid us..bt now this visa thng..  i wish i culd just go n c him once..


----------



## nannu

aki007 said:


> i just feel like crying all the time..m just worried about my husband.. he is not well and all alone dr..i just wanna go...  things are not in my hands any more...can't imagn..have waited for like 9 years fr our relation to get this wedding stamp..god has bn so kind wid us..bt now this visa thng..  i wish i culd just go n c him once..


You are saying to waited so long for wedding... so keep your faith in god ray2: for a little while longer and you will soon be with ur husband. 

Only one working week left in June...and Visa's will again start coming from July. Then we will all start hearing good news again!!!!
And since your file has been with the SCO for quite some time now.. more than 90 days, you should be among the first lot to get the visa.

Cheer up...and try not to think so much about it. We are all in the same situation and this separation is difficult for all of us.

Try to keep your self occupied....meet friends :grouphug:, watch all the movies op2: that release (even the stupidest ones).... go for long walks that make me so tiered that i fall asleep :faint:  as soon as I am in bed...that is what I do to keep my mind off this Visa thing.


----------



## balhary

anika03 said:


> hey Balhary
> what happened when your case officer said that you will get a decision on your application in 10 days....your case officer din't contact you after that???


No, she didn't , she said internal checking is going on n don't know how long it will take 😬


----------



## balhary

Spousevisa said:


> I will be going to Canberra.. Anyone else going to Canberra?


Yes, Canberra 👆


----------



## aki007

nannu said:


> You are saying to waited so long for wedding... so keep your faith in god ray2: for a little while longer and you will soon be with ur husband.
> 
> Only one working week left in June...and Visa's will again start coming from July. Then we will all start hearing good news again!!!!
> And since your file has been with the SCO for quite some time now.. more than 90 days, you should be among the first lot to get the visa.
> 
> Cheer up...and try not to think so much about it. We are all in the same situation and this separation is difficult for all of us.
> 
> Try to keep your self occupied....meet friends :grouphug:, watch all the movies op2: that release (even the stupidest ones).... go for long walks that make me so tiered that i fall asleep :faint:  as soon as I am in bed...that is what I do to keep my mind off this Visa thing.


Thanks nannu...I try all the things which makes me occupied...nothing works u kno.. ;(....as desperatly and hopefully we all r waiting fr june..may it brings happinesse to everyone's life from day one.


----------



## abhisek

aki007 said:


> Thanks nannu...I try all the things which makes me occupied...nothing works u kno.. ;(....as desperatly and hopefully we all r waiting fr june..may it brings happinesse to everyone's life from day one.


Guys n ladies cheer up!!!!mine medical has not yet been cleared but its neither in mine nor my wifey's hand so I know I cannot do anything....pretty similar to the fate of everyone out here...I suggest take some trainings if possible or enjoy ur time with family n friends cause how much u try u wont get to time once u reach OZ!!!!
God bless!!!!!
Jai Nepal
God bless Australia!!!!!


----------



## aki007

aki007 said:


> Thanks nannu...I try all the things which makes me occupied...nothing works u kno.. ;(....as desperatly and hopefully we all r waiting fr june..may it brings happinesse to everyone's life from day one.


sorry thats july


----------



## singh_26

anika03 said:


> so where in Australia are you guys going to.....I'm going to Melbourne. ...anybody else going to Melbourne? ??


Na Mujhe States ke naam sunayi dete hain aur na he dikhaye dete hai mujhe to bas ek he naam sunayi deta hai aur woh hai ''AUSTRALIA'' ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## tuty_richard

Hi All,

I am planning to lodge my Visa I have filled Form 47sp, 80, 1221 in the pdf in my laptop. Can I take printout of the filled from and sign the form and submit it or forms should be only hand filled. Please let me know anybody have submitted filled forms and signed and submitted it.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## garry020481

*help please!!*

hi Guys ,

this page is a lifeline for people who are waiting for their partner visas to be approved.

iam a australian citizen and i got married in feb this year in india.

DOL for my wifes visa- 07march 2013
case officer allotted- 24april2013
medicals done - 26th april2013

since then we havent heard anything from anyone.
could someone please advise what will happen next and how long more approximately would it take forthe visa grant.

thanks a ton in advance.


----------



## nannu

tuty_richard said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to lodge my Visa I have filled Form 47sp, 80, 1221 in the pdf in my laptop. Can I take printout of the filled from and sign the form and submit it or forms should be only hand filled. Please let me know anybody have submitted filled forms and signed and submitted it.
> 
> Regards,
> Richard


Yes, you may fill the forms in PDF and the print those. other than signing, you will also have to hand write your name in your own language or script.

There is no need to provide form 1221. form 80 is enough but not mandatory to provide.


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Yes, you may fill the forms in PDF and the print those. other than signing, you will also have to hand write your name in your own language or script.
> 
> There is no need to provide form 1221. form 80 is enough but not mandatory to provide.


Hi NAnnu u did mentioned in ur post that form 80 mis not mandatory ???
is it so..is it written anywhere? pls reply


----------



## dream_chaser

@ srvj: applicant krishwetha from the spreadsheet had got her visa in may. Please update her status.


----------



## Jap

*Written Statements*

Hi, 

Can anyone please provide me with a format we need to follow for the essays or written statements from the Husband and Wife while applying for a Subclass 309/100 visa? Mine is an arranged marriage (She is based in India and I am in Australia) and I am really wondering how to begin the essay. I am getting married in July and would be needing this document to apply for the visa.

Cutting it short, can anyone please provide me with a generalised format if there is any for the essays?

Thanking you,

Jap


----------



## arpitaravalia

anika03 said:


> so where in Australia are you guys going to.....I'm going to Melbourne. ...anybody else going to Melbourne? ??



Hi... i will be going to melbourne too.. actually i am in melbcurrently on tourist visa...


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi NAnnu u did mentioned in ur post that form 80 mis not mandatory ???
> is it so..is it written anywhere? pls reply


If you go through the Partner Migration Booklet or the checklist in form 47SP, there is no mention of Form 80.

But it is mention in checklist that applies to India, so it is good to provide it before they ask for it.

http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/files/ndli/Checklist Partner 309.100 - INDIA August 2012 (2).pdf


----------



## SMaha

anika03 said:


> so where in Australia are you guys going to.....I'm going to Melbourne. ...anybody else going to Melbourne? ??


hey anika03
ill be migrating to melbourne too...god knows when...
once we do get the visa...!!!


----------



## arpitaravalia

SMaha said:


> hey anika03
> ill be migrating to melbourne too...god knows when...
> once we do get the visa...!!!


hi smaha... 
uhavent recd ur visa yet? u seem to have applied last year...


----------



## nkdangar

Hi Arpitaravalia,

When did you apply? Is your file with SCO?


----------



## SMaha

arpitaravalia said:


> hi smaha...
> uhavent recd ur visa yet? u seem to have applied last year...


hey arpitaravalia
yes dear im a 2012 applicant...i applied on 30th october.. been almost 8 months to my application..im a victim of global health backlog..my medical clearance took 4 months..my file is with the SCO from 27th May...Hoping for a quick grant...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Whats ur DOL??? Where in India are u applying from??


----------



## arpitaravalia

nkdangar said:


> Hi Arpitaravalia,
> 
> When did you apply? Is your file with SCO?



Hi...
yes my file is with SCO.. it was frwd to SCO on 22nd may...
im in melbourne rite now... i wonder if that wud create any problem or delay in grant...

Smaha-- ive applied from mumbai on 13.3.2013


----------



## arpitaravalia

SMaha said:


> hey arpitaravalia
> yes dear im a 2012 applicant...i applied on 30th october.. been almost 8 months to my application..im a victim of global health backlog..my medical clearance took 4 months..my file is with the SCO from 27th May...Hoping for a quick grant...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> Whats ur DOL??? Where in India are u applying from??



Hope u get your visa soon...


----------



## chiragb

*Medical Delay ??*

Sorry but not getting on medical delay for some of the users.

I thought if you apply via e-health centre your medical gets clear in 2 days. My wife did medical on 19th and our file put in queue for final decision. 

Is this mean that her medical has been received and clear? or some more checking require from immigration?



arpitaravalia said:


> Hope u get your visa soon...


----------



## SMaha

arpitaravalia said:


> Hope u get your visa soon...


thanks so much arpitaravalia
means a lot...but im not expecting any visa grants till 1st week of July ..they seem to be working at snail's pace...im actually contemplating applying for tourist neway and waiting for the grant...getting more and more frustrated everyday...
hey u seem to have applied for tourist recently..just wanted to know..the application form expressly states that one must have sufficient funds in one's account..wud u have any idea whats the criterion in this regard?? dont want them to say insufficient funds in one's account as the reason for refusing grant....
thanks.will appreciate ur inputs...


----------



## arpitaravalia

chiragb said:


> Sorry but not getting on medical delay for some of the users.
> 
> I thought if you apply via e-health centre your medical gets clear in 2 days. My wife did medical on 19th and our file put in queue for final decision.
> 
> Is this mean that her medical has been received and clear? or some more checking require from immigration?


i think once medical reports are submitted by the clinic thn onli the CO will frwd the application to SCO... this is what i think how it works... i did my medical through e-health and they informed me that they would be submitting my medical in 3 days...

but ive heard they call and verify the details before granting the visa i havent yet received any call nor has my husband recd a call.. 

Hopefully no other formalities from my side are pending... they should have a tracking system where it can be tracked on the stages


----------



## SMaha

chiragb said:


> Sorry but not getting on medical delay for some of the users.
> 
> I thought if you apply via e-health centre your medical gets clear in 2 days. My wife did medical on 19th and our file put in queue for final decision.
> 
> Is this mean that her medical has been received and clear? or some more checking require from immigration?


hey chiragb
medicals get clear within 48hrs if its electronically cleared.. thats probably the case with ur wife...yes in queue means forwarded to SCO for a grant..if they have a query, they'll contact u...
if it requires manual review(due to a minor parameter difference that a physician may overlook, but the computer is too dumb to), it goes into backlog..till a medical officer of the commonwealth actually approves it..one wont get medical clearance.. the timeline for global health to clear medicals is 48hrs to 4 months...(its a ridiculous time range, i know)
hope it answers ur query
All the best!


----------



## arpitaravalia

SMaha said:


> thanks so much arpitaravalia
> means a lot...but im not expecting any visa grants till 1st week of July ..they seem to be working at snail's pace...im actually contemplating applying for tourist neway and waiting for the grant...getting more and more frustrated everyday...
> hey u seem to have applied for tourist recently..just wanted to know..the application form expressly states that one must have sufficient funds in one's account..wud u have any idea whats the criterion in this regard?? dont want them to say insufficient funds in one's account as the reason for refusing grant....
> thanks.will appreciate ur inputs...


i had submitted my husbands bank account details while applying.. it had enough funds... though dont bother about it if you can prove that ur spouse is financing you and he has enough money to take care of you...

i was granted tourist visa withing 4-5 days... but i came here only a month and half back as i had other things to finish in mumbai...


----------



## arpitaravalia

SMaha said:


> hey chiragb
> medicals get clear within 48hrs if its electronically cleared.. thats probably the case with ur wife...yes in queue means forwarded to SCO for a grant..if they have a query, they'll contact u...
> if it requires manual review(due to a minor parameter difference that a physician may overlook, but the computer is too dumb to), it goes into backlog..till a medical officer of the commonwealth actually approves it..one wont get medical clearance.. the timeline for global health to clear medicals is 48hrs to 4 months...(its a ridiculous time range, i know)
> hope it answers ur query
> All the best!


oh thats like alot of time to wait...


----------



## SMaha

arpitaravalia said:


> i had submitted my husbands bank account details while applying.. it had enough funds... though dont bother about it if you can prove that ur spouse is financing you and he has enough money to take care of you...
> 
> i was granted tourist visa withing 4-5 days... but i came here only a month and half back as i had other things to finish in mumbai...


thanks arpitaravalia...
i have actually contemplated applying for tourist stream from subclass 600, not a sponsored family stream...wud it still be relevant if i submitted my husband's bank statement?? or just mine shud be enuf?? i contacted VFS, they said tourist stream is ok..not sponsored family stream.
whats ur tourist visa subclass and stream?? thanks!


----------



## arpitaravalia

SMaha said:


> thanks arpitaravalia...
> i have actually contemplated applying for tourist stream from subclass 600, not a sponsored family stream...wud it still be relevant if i submitted my husband's bank statement?? or just mine shud be enuf?? i contacted VFS, they said tourist stream is ok..not sponsored family stream.
> whats ur tourist visa subclass and stream?? thanks!


i applied in the normal tourist visa category.. maybe subclass 686 if im nt wrong...

im not sure of a non sponsred stream its best to clear doubts with vfs...


----------



## SMaha

aki007 said:


> sorry thats july


hey aki007
the SS states ur DOL as 6th Feb 2012 and not december2013 ... and ur CO assigned date as 4th Feb 2013..arent u a december 2012 applicant?? i cud be wrong.....


----------



## shiny2013

hi,

should medicals be cleared for applying visitors visa?


----------



## shiny2013

dol: 20 feb
co assigned : 15th apr
medicals : 20th apr


----------



## arpitaravalia

shiny2013 said:


> hi,
> 
> should medicals be cleared for applying visitors visa?


in most cases no... i didnt hv to give my medicals fr tourist visa... 

bt it depends on ur age and stuff i guess


----------



## SMaha

arpitaravalia said:


> i applied in the normal tourist visa category.. maybe subclass 686 if im nt wrong...
> 
> im not sure of a non sponsred stream its best to clear doubts with vfs...


oh ok..thanks for sharing that!
i think ill confirm that with VFS again..Thanks!


----------



## nkdangar

arpitaravalia said:


> hi smaha...
> uhavent recd ur visa yet? u seem to have applied last year...





shiny2013 said:


> hi,
> 
> should medicals be cleared for applying visitors visa?


No. Both applications are treated separately. :ranger::ranger:


----------



## SMaha

arpitaravalia said:


> i applied in the normal tourist visa category.. maybe subclass 686 if im nt wrong...
> 
> im not sure of a non sponsred stream its best to clear doubts with vfs...


hey..quick question..
did u apply for tourist before 23rd march?? cos the immi website now says...

From 23 March 2013 this visa is no longer open to new applicants.

You will now need to apply for a Visitor visa (subclass 600) Tourist stream.
See: Visitor Visa (subclass 600)

For a short period, applicants may continue to be eligible for online lodgement of the Tourist Visa (subclass 676).


----------



## nkdangar

Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues


----------



## arpitaravalia

SMaha said:


> hey..quick question..
> did u apply for tourist before 23rd march?? cos the immi website now says...
> 
> From 23 March 2013 this visa is no longer open to new applicants.
> 
> You will now need to apply for a Visitor visa (subclass 600) Tourist stream.
> See: Visitor Visa (subclass 600)
> 
> For a short period, applicants may continue to be eligible for online lodgement of the Tourist Visa (subclass 676).


yes i applied on 13.3.2013 along with my 309 visa


----------



## SMaha

arpitaravalia said:


> yes i applied on 13.3.2013 along with my 309 visa


ok ..
thanks!
all the best!


----------



## arpitaravalia

nkdangar said:


> Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks alot i hope after that we all start receiving grants...


----------



## nannu

arpitaravalia said:


> nkdangar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks alot i hope after that we all start receiving grants...
> 
> 
> 
> This applies only to online visa applications, and has nothing to do with the partner visa, because Partner visa is a paper application.
Click to expand...


----------



## balhary

anika03 said:


> so where in Australia are you guys going to.....I'm going to Melbourne. ...anybody else going to Melbourne? ??


JULY JULY O JULY,
Come soon, trust us can't wait,
Always feel like CRY
Other countries gets visa with in two weeks
Why IMMIGRATION **** rules APPLYYYY
Call immigration operator always gives same bloody REPLY

JULY JULY O JULY
come soon, can't wait ............

It's been 10 months gone since we APPLYYYY
No answer we have, 
When someone ask us about visa, our throat gets DRY,
Please Approve our visa,
So we can FLYYYYYYYlane:
lane:lane:lane:


----------



## shiny2013

nkdangar said:


> No. Both applications are treated separately. :ranger::ranger:


but my co said that my partners visa medicals should be cleared for visitors visa 
iam a victim of global backlog


----------



## anika03

shiny2013 said:


> but my co said that my partners visa medicals should be cleared for visitors visa
> iam a victim of global backlog


if you are applying for tourist visa, you don't need any medical clearance that is if you apply for 3 months...more than that you need medical...i hope this helps.


----------



## leonardverma

nannu said:


> If you go through the Partner Migration Booklet or the checklist in form 47SP, there is no mention of Form 80.
> 
> But it is mention in checklist that applies to India, so it is good to provide it before they ask for it.
> 
> http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/files/ndli/Checklist Partner 309.100 - INDIA August 2012 (2).pdf


i had the same concern and argue with the staff member in australian high commission but they r really unprofessional n seriously ve no idea how they get the job in high commision

in short, they r there not to help us but make our life miserable


----------



## manv1983

Do we need a HAP ID while going for medicals in Australia , as my wife is currently in Australia on tourist visa ? or it will automatically get updated and we send the copy of report to AHC, Delhi ?? any one who can help ?


----------



## nkdangar

manv1983 said:


> Do we need a HAP ID while going for medicals in Australia , as my wife is currently in Australia on tourist visa ? or it will automatically get updated and we send the copy of report to AHC, Delhi ?? any one who can help ?


Medibank will need the following things when you visit them.

-Visa medical appointment Confirmation Letter.

-Current, valid passport

Completed sections of the DIAC Form 26 and/or Form 160 - download at Application Forms – Numerical List – Forms 1 to 99

-Correspondence from DIAC about the Health Assessment requirements for your visa.

-Eye glasses or contact lenses (if you need them).

-Current medical reports from your doctor/list of the prescription medicines you are taking.

-An interpreter if you need assistance with English interpretation & translation.

-If you would like someone with you when you see the doctor, you may bring an adult friend or adult family member.

-Payment for services if you have not paid. Acceptable methods of payment are cash, debit & credit card (Visa or MasterCard).


----------



## manv1983

nkdangar said:


> Medibank will need the following things when you visit them.
> 
> -Visa medical appointment Confirmation Letter.
> 
> -Current, valid passport
> 
> Completed sections of the DIAC Form 26 and/or Form 160 - download at Application Forms – Numerical List – Forms 1 to 99
> 
> -Correspondence from DIAC about the Health Assessment requirements for your visa.
> 
> -Eye glasses or contact lenses (if you need them).
> 
> -Current medical reports from your doctor/list of the prescription medicines you are taking.
> 
> -An interpreter if you need assistance with English interpretation & translation.
> 
> -If you would like someone with you when you see the doctor, you may bring an adult friend or adult family member.
> 
> -Payment for services if you have not paid. Acceptable methods of payment are cash, debit & credit card (Visa or MasterCard).


This is copy paste information, what I want to know is , Do you need HAP ID while going for medicals in Australia or we only need HAP ID for the applicants who go for medicals outside Australia.


----------



## nkdangar

manv1983 said:


> this is copy paste information, what i want to know is , do you need hap id while going for medicals in australia or we only need hap id for the applicants who go for medicals outside australia.


the copy-paste clearly says, bring the correspondence with diac about health examinations. And the correspondence means the email that you received from your co or immi that includes hap id.
I DID MINE IN MELBOURNE TOO SO THIS IS RELEVANT TO YOU..... HOPE THIS HELPS..


----------



## manv1983

nkdangar said:


> the copy-paste clearly says, bring the correspondence with diac about health examinations. And the correspondence means the email that you received from your co or immi that includes hap id.
> I DID MINE IN MELBOURNE TOO SO THIS IS RELEVANT TO YOU..... HOPE THIS HELPS..


Ok, my wife has already gone for medicals in advance before CO Allocated, Now do we need to inform Panel Doctors in Australia about the HAP ID or only medicals from india needs HAP ID so that they can reach sydney for final clearance,

Since we are already done with medicals before CO, do we need to give HAP ID to panel doctors in Australia or medical reports will be automatically updated, 

and since you have undergone medical in Australia , I want to know that do we need to send medical reports which we receive at home to CO or only the medical receipt is good enough !!

Please reply ?


----------



## dil482

*Visitor visa query*

My wife case is with SCO & waiting for final decision. 

Can i apply Visitor visa for her & when visa is approved can she fly to NZ (as they should not be in australia while visa is finalised) or do they need to go to India again????

Thank you.


----------



## manv1983

dil482 said:


> My wife case is with SCO & waiting for final decision.
> 
> Can i apply Visitor visa for her & when visa is approved can she fly to NZ (as they should not be in australia while visa is finalised) or do they need to go to India again????
> 
> Thank you.


Its not recommeded that you should apply for Tourist visa while application is with SCO. Its a risk so better dont get any refusal against your name !!


----------



## dil482

manv1983 said:


> Its not recommeded that you should apply for Tourist visa while application is with SCO. Its a risk so better dont get any refusal against your name !!



Thanks a lot..
getting frustrated with visa processing..slow as snails & worried about partner who are recently married & living away for long times.


----------



## nkdangar

manv1983 said:


> Ok, my wife has already gone for medicals in advance before CO Allocated, Now do we need to inform Panel Doctors in Australia about the HAP ID or only medicals from india needs HAP ID so that they can reach sydney for final clearance,
> 
> Since we are already done with medicals before CO, do we need to give HAP ID to panel doctors in Australia or medical reports will be automatically updated,
> 
> and since you have undergone medical in Australia , I want to know that do we need to send medical reports which we receive at home to CO or only the medical receipt is good enough !!
> 
> Please reply ?


After i did the medicals, i received them at my home address and I had to send that medical report and my pcc to AHC Delhi by post and once they received it at Delhi my file was forwarded to SCO after 2-3 days.


----------



## manv1983

nkdangar said:


> After i did the medicals, i received them at my home address and I had to send that medical report and my pcc to AHC Delhi by post and once they received it at Delhi my file was forwarded to SCO after 2-3 days.


Thankyou so much for that information. Highly appreciate !!:clap2:


----------



## s00071609

Anyone waiting for medicals? The delay is because it has been referred to MOC and MOC takes lot of time. I just called the immigration and the lady said that they have received the report but it has been referred to MOC for clearance. I am pretty sure that all medicals done in Nepal are being referred to MOC. I heard that many students, visitors visa applicants are waiting for long time for medical clearance.

"Where a significant health condition has been identified, or *you completed your health examinations in certain countries,* your health examination reports will be referred to a MOC for assessment.


----------



## abhisek

s00071609 said:


> Anyone waiting for medicals? The delay is because it has been referred to MOC and MOC takes lot of time. I just called the immigration and the lady said that they have received the report but it has been referred to MOC for clearance. I am pretty sure that all medicals done in Nepal are being referred to MOC. I heard that many students, visitors visa applicants are waiting for long time for medical clearance.
> 
> "Where a significant health condition has been identified, or *you completed your health examinations in certain countries,* your health examination reports will be referred to a MOC for assessment.



What's MOC? Am also from Nepal and it is almost two months now....such a long wait, it's frustrating but nothing can be done!!!!!


----------



## s00071609

abhisek said:


> What's MOC? Am also from Nepal and it is almost two months now....such a long wait, it's frustrating but nothing can be done!!!!!


Medical Officer of Commonwealth (MOC) in Global Health Unit (Sydney). The operator told that minimum is 6 weeks. The CO decides medicals for other countries but not Nepal I think as Nepal has high TB rate. So the wait continues.....


----------



## singh_26

leonardverma said:


> i had the same concern and argue with the staff member in australian high commission but they r really unprofessional n seriously ve no idea how they get the job in high commision
> 
> in short, they r there not to help us but make our life miserable


so have u submitted form 80 ?


----------



## aki007

ama04138739 said:


> Guys
> 
> As JUSTANU made a mistake updating the SS, it looks like none of us received grant for June. Two weeks gone already. Now I start believing because of End of Financial Year, AHC must have put halt to grant the visas for remaining of this month.
> 
> Any other comments???


hi ama041....
according to ss u've landed back in India on 31st may..r u still longing on for visa... and wr u asked to get offshore by ur case officer..


----------



## abhisek

s00071609 said:


> Medical Officer of Commonwealth (MOC) in Global Health Unit (Sydney). The operator told that minimum is 6 weeks. The CO decides medicals for other countries but not Nepal I think as Nepal has high TB rate. So the wait continues.....


Thanks mate!!!!


----------



## leonardverma

singh_26 said:


> so have u submitted form 80 ?


yes i have already


----------



## ama04138739

aki007 said:


> hi ama041....
> according to ss u've landed back in India on 31st may..r u still longing on for visa... and wr u asked to get offshore by ur case officer..



Hi aki,

Yes, my wife was on a visitor visa from 01.03.2013 - 31.05.2013 and since from then we have been waiting for the grant. No we were not advised by CO to leave Australia as my wife only had visa for 3 months.

Just have hope to get visa in July as AHC didn't grant any visas in June (they must reached the quota for Financial Year 12-13). I did ask operator when i called AHC, she said they can't comment on whether they are granting visas or not.

Let's have are hopes high and stay positive 

cheers


----------



## manv1983

Is anyone updating The spreadsheet, I got CO on 24/06/2013 asked for PCC, Medicals and have submitted the details yesterday !!


----------



## nkdangar

manv1983 said:


> Is anyone updating The spreadsheet, I got CO on 24/06/2013 asked for PCC, Medicals and have submitted the details yesterday !!


Have you submitted the pcc and medicals to co??


----------



## manv1983

nkdangar said:


> Have you submitted the pcc and medicals to co??



I haven't got the reports for medical but I called them and they said its been finalised and will reach you in couple of days and then i will be posting documents to my agent in India and he will forward, i will let u know as soon as It will be forwarded.


----------



## nkdangar

manv1983 said:


> I haven't got the reports for medical but I called them and they said its been finalised and will reach you in couple of days and then i will be posting documents to my agent in India and he will forward, i will let u know as soon as It will be forwarded.


Why don't you send it yourself straight to AHC Delhi office, it might save you a few days..


----------



## manv1983

nkdangar said:


> Why don't you send it yourself straight to AHC Delhi office, it might save you a few days..



Yeah I can do that too, but thats ok now he is authorised recipient so let him handle !!


----------



## manv1983

nkdangar said:


> Why don't you send it yourself straight to AHC Delhi office, it might save you a few days..



Yeah I can do that too, but thats ok now he is authorised recipient so let him handle !!

Do you have any idea how long it takes after your case is forwarded to SCO ?


----------



## nkdangar

manv1983 said:


> Yeah I can do that too, but thats ok now he is authorised recipient so let him handle !!
> 
> Do you have any idea how long it takes after your case is forwarded to SCO ?


People started getting visa after 50-60 days in queue with SCO but since the June has started everything has stopped for whatever reason. They are processing the files but not granting the visas in this month. Lets see what happens from Monday as a new week and a new month is starting!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## anika03

where can I check how many applicants got there visa last july...I hope they don't take time deciding something else in july....


----------



## mohit101

anika03 said:


> where can I check how many applicants got there visa last july...I hope they don't take time deciding something else in july....


Hi Anika, It's actually a good idea to check how frequently they granted visa's last july, if we can check.

May be SRVJ is the right person to ask....if someone was maintaining this spread sheet before him??:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vepesh

vhm342 said:


> my officer Subi, who is yr case officer, when did you lodge...


Hi, 
any update on your medicals?


----------



## vepesh

hi guys,


anYone got theIr medicals cleared at GHO, SYDNEY. THIS WEEK AND WATS THE MEDICALS DATE.


----------



## tuty_richard

Hi All,

Does relationship statement document need to certified or need signature of the person?

Regards,
Richard


----------



## singh_26

manv1983 said:


> Yeah I can do that too, but thats ok now he is authorised recipient so let him handle !!
> 
> Do you have any idea how long it takes after your case is forwarded to SCO ?


Hi ManavAs u mentioned in SS CO assigned to u and asked for only PCC & Medicals...
Question 1 : You didn't submitted PCC while lodging ur application ?
Question 2 : Have u submitted Form 80 With your application ?

Your Quick Reply will be highly Appreciated....


----------



## marryme

*complaint letter*

has anyone wrote in a complaint to diac before about a current application? was the response positive or negative and did it help or hinder your case?


----------



## chiragb

*Update: Grant count*

Ok , With limited available data i have worked out on approx being granted each month( since 2012). Data clearly shows that in june2012 they have not granted single visa( Assuming only from the available data)

This might give relief to people who worried about and thinking that if something wrong with there application. I think this might be linked with End of finance(Australia) period. 

Year Month	Total Grant
2012	1	N/A
2012	2	1
2012	3	0
2012	4	3
2012	5	5
2012	6	0
2012	7	9
2012	8	12
2012	9	11
2012	10	20
2012	11	19
2012	12	6
2013	1	15
2013	2	11
2013	3	15
2013	4	16
2013	5	34
2013	6	3


Link : https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-M5fu6lpImzNGM3N2RxVTZySW8/edit?usp=sharing

Good Luck To ALL


----------



## Justanu

chiragb said:


> Ok , With limited available data i have worked out on approx being granted each month( since 2012). Data clearly shows that in june2012 they have not granted single visa( Assuming only from the available data)
> 
> This might give relief to people who worried about and thinking that if something wrong with there application. I think this might be linked with End of finance(Australia) period.
> 
> Year Month	Total Grant
> 2012	1	N/A
> 2012	2	1
> 2012	3	0
> 2012	4	3
> 2012	5	5
> 2012	6	0
> 2012	7	9
> 2012	8	12
> 2012	9	11
> 2012	10	20
> 2012	11	19
> 2012	12	6
> 2013	1	15
> 2013	2	11
> 2013	3	15
> 2013	4	16
> 2013	5	34
> 2013	6	3
> 
> 
> Link : https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-M5fu6lpImzNGM3N2RxVTZySW8/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Good Luck To ALL


You are right. I had a word with my agent who knows someone in the High Commission and the reason they generally dont grant visas in June is cause the Rules and Policies change every financial year and the officers go in for training for that. That is why June is such a dull month. They will resume work form the 3rd or 4th July and we can expect the visas to start coming in then. It has nothing to do with capping as such.


----------



## manv1983

singh_26 said:


> Hi ManavAs u mentioned in SS CO assigned to u and asked for only PCC & Medicals...
> Question 1 : You didn't submitted PCC while lodging ur application ?
> Question 2 : Have u submitted Form 80 With your application ?
> 
> Your Quick Reply will be highly Appreciated....


I didnt Submitted PCC but I submitted Form-80 !!

So now I am submitting PCC and Medicals soon !!


----------



## srvj

mohit101 said:


> Hi Anika, It's actually a good idea to check how frequently they granted visa's last july, if we can check.
> 
> May be SRVJ is the right person to ask....if someone was maintaining this spread sheet before him??:fingerscrossed:


Hi mohit101,

SS shows that there were 3 visas granted in June 2012 for following users:

*FlyOz2012
Panther
vimosara*

I am not sure why they stopped visas, assuming that:

they might want to limit the visas for this year ( though there are no capping on partner visa )

might granted visas for the people not in forum

busy in other stuff as it is end of fin year 


we can notice that, more visa s granted in may.


----------



## mohit101

srvj said:


> Hi mohit101,
> 
> SS shows that there were 3 visas granted in June 2012 for following users:
> 
> FlyOz2012
> Panther
> vimosara
> 
> I am not sure why they stopped visas, assuming that:
> 
> they might want to limit the visas for this year ( though there are no capping on partner visa )
> 
> might granted visas for the people not in forum
> 
> busy in other stuff as it is end of fin year
> 
> we can notice that, more visa s granted in may.


Thanks for the info SRVJ however would you b know by any chance that how many visa's were granted in July 2012.


----------



## s00071609

marryme said:


> has anyone wrote in a complaint to diac before about a current application? was the response positive or negative and did it help or hinder your case?


when did you apply for visa?
When did you submit your medicals?


----------



## nina999

The reason for the lack of visas granted in June is that while the spouse visa 309 cannot be capped, there are 'planning levels' that have to be met as shown below (from immi.gov.au)

For the 2011–12 program year, the number of places allocated to the family stream of the migration program has increased to 58 600. The planning levels for each part of the family stream are:

2010-11	2011-12
Partner 42 000	45 400
Child 3300	3450
Contributory Parent	7500	6500
Parent 1000	2000
Other Family 750 1250

While the increased places in the Partner, Child and Other Family visa categories will slow growth in waiting times, it is not sufficient to fully meet demand. As a result, it is likely that the number of on-hand cases will increase and there will continue to be upward pressure on waiting times.


----------



## nina999

Sorry that is a table in the text above.... it just shows that the number of partner visas for 2011-2012 had increased from 42000 to 45400 but that was still not enough so the remaining applications will be processed after 1st July onwards...


----------



## SMaha

nina999 said:


> Sorry that is a table in the text above.... it just shows that the number of partner visas for 2011-2012 had increased from 42000 to 45400 but that was still not enough so the remaining applications will be processed after 1st July onwards...


hi nina999
thanks for that info..although officially there isnt a cap..the 45400 is still a limit they placed on partner applications..so it is a threshold they refuse to cross inspite of there not being a cap on partner migration...so although officially its not a "cap" per se, for the applicants it means they have reached a limit they dont want to cross...
wud u be aware if once the FY 2012 ends, they wud prioritise on basis of DOL or ne other criteria...????
Thanks in advance..
Regards!


----------



## nina999

Sorry Smaha, 
Don't have any further info but can only guess that SCO's will try to clear the older cases which have been waiting a while... and also I think the 90 day theory regarding being in the queue for final decision making does have some weight (though I can see from the spread sheet that there are many exceptions, in particular those whose visa has taken a long while have been cleared by the SCO in as little as a month... 

Hang in there everyone... we will all get our happy news one day : ) ...till then, try to be positive as this will only help with our relationships by being each other's strength : ) ...Negativity and sadness only spreads as irritation towards our loved ones which helps nobody in the end ))) SOOO smile and be happy ))


----------



## SMaha

nina999 said:


> Sorry Smaha,
> Don't have any further info but can only guess that SCO's will try to clear the older casesu which have been waiting a while... and also I think the 90 day theory regarding being in the queue for final decision making does have some weight (though I can see from the spread sheet that there are many exceptions, in particular those whose visa has taken a long while have been cleared by the SCO in as little as a month...
> 
> Hang in there everyone... we will all get our happy news one day : ) ...till then, try to be positive as this will only help with our relationships by being each other's strength : ) ...Negativity and sadness only spreads as irritation towards our loved ones which helps nobody in the end ))) SOOO smile and be happy ))


hey thanks nina999... just hoping dat d 90day theory doesn't hold in cases like mine which have crossed d 7month timeline..wishing July is a better month..june was a dampener on our hopes... Thanks again.. regards..


----------



## nina999

hey guys any idea what happens if you apply for a tourist visa after the visa file has reached the senior case officer for final approval? Will it delay the visa process? Thanks in advance..


----------



## farkot

Thank God!!! The bloody wait for June to finish will complete this weekend. Hope the new months bring lots of good news.


----------



## abhisek

Finally this month is gonna be over...all the best from next week to all the people waiting for long!!
Am unsure when is mine chance but its just been two months I have do e medical...anyone medical got cleared recently? If yes, can I please know the date of medical...
Cheers...
Jai Nepal
God bless Australia


----------



## mohit101

nina999 said:


> hey guys any idea what happens if you apply for a tourist visa after the visa file has reached the senior case officer for final approval? Will it delay the visa process? Thanks in advance..


Can someone please answer the above question?
Thinking of applying tourist visa. Does it effect the visa processing? Can we go to NZ visa get granted for couple of days?


----------



## shammi

*visa grant*

Do u have any idea how much time takes for spouse visa grant when case is forward for final decision .my file is forward for final decision in may 8 2013


----------



## pardeep

shammi said:


> Do u have any idea how much time takes for spouse visa grant when case is forward for final decision .my file is forward for final decision in may 8 2013


my file went on 9 april, 2013 still no reply. i call last week they did not give any satisfactory answer


----------



## Rocky Balboa

abhisek said:


> Finally this month is gonna be over...all the best from next week to all the people waiting for long!!
> Am unsure when is mine chance but its just been two months I have do e medical...anyone medical got cleared recently? If yes, can I please know the date of medical...
> Cheers...
> Jai Nepal
> God bless Australia


Hi Abhisek,
Do you think its better to do medicals without CO informing you to? To save time. My sister in law's files have just been forwarded last week to AHC, Delhi and it will take at least two months to hear from a CO.

Whats your bet?


----------



## shammi

Plz answer my question anyone know how much time takes for visa grant when file is forward for final decision


----------



## shammi

I email my co 1st week of june bt still they said your file is in queue for final decision dnt know how much time takes for visa grant ,now its very hard for me to wait ..


----------



## garry020481

nkdangar said:


> People started getting visa after 50-60 days in queue with SCO but since the June has started everything has stopped for whatever reason. They are processing the files but not granting the visas in this month. Lets see what happens from Monday as a new week and a new month is starting!!!:fingerscrossed:


hi, how do we know whether the case has been forwarded to sco or not??


----------



## abhisek

dahalrosan said:


> Hi Abhisek,
> Do you think its better to do medicals without CO informing you to? To save time. My sister in law's files have just been forwarded last week to AHC, Delhi and it will take at least two months to hear from a CO.
> 
> Whats your bet?


Hi dahalrosan,
Medicals cannot be done without HAP id which your sis in law will only get after CO contacts her which is usually in 6-8 weeks...


----------



## shammi

*spouse visa*

My case is forward for final decision in starting of may nd in 3 july 50 days are completed so its mean that in july my visa grant or not plz answer


----------



## singh_26

shammi said:


> My case is forward for final decision in starting of may nd in 3 july 50 days are completed so its mean that in july my visa grant or not plz answer


May be possible that u will get visa in july as 60to 90 days theory as per Spread Sheet...So wait
Shammi and just chill  as their are many more who r waiting for their visa to be granted..All d best to u ..Hope all will get visa ASAP


----------



## Rocky Balboa

abhisek said:


> Hi dahalrosan,
> Medicals cannot be done without HAP id which your sis in law will only get after CO contacts her which is usually in 6-8 weeks...


Thanks, what does HAP stand for?


----------



## rpandit

hiii
my dol is 20-12-12
medial done on 20-02-2013
on 20 june i hv sent mail to ma co named mousmi sadana..she said tht ma file has been forwarded for final decesion..im waitng since the last 6 month..now its 7 month nd thr is no gud news from AHC...m very tense..


----------



## abhisek

dahalrosan said:


> Thanks, what does HAP stand for?


It is health request id.....an unsure of the full form though....


----------



## rpandit

HAP-health assessment program


----------



## rpandit

is thr ny applicant tht waitng for there visa since dec 2012 ??


----------



## rpandit

is there anybody whose co is mosumi sadana?


----------



## rpandit

plz answer?


----------



## rpandit

im new to this forum..can nybody help me?


----------



## dream_chaser

rpandit said:


> is thr ny applicant tht waitng for there visa since dec 2012 ??


Hi rpandit,

This is the link for the spreadsheet. You could check your details with other applicants in this list.

docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd +Xc#gid=9


----------



## rpandit

thnx dream_chaser..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hi people
I am new to this forum 
Can anyone please help me with the current timeline.


----------



## rpandit

Amaanisingh said:


> Hi people
> I am new to this forum
> Can anyone please help me with the current timeline.


hiii
what ur date of lodgement??


----------



## Amaanisingh

On 26 june 2013.. At delhi vfs office


----------



## singh_26

Amaanisingh said:


> On 26 june 2013.. At delhi vfs office


Hi All,

You can update your details from this link:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6...lhOWw/viewform


You can view file from here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...WlFTd+Xc#gid=4



thanks.


----------



## singh_26

singh_26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> You can update your details from this link:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6...lhOWw/viewform
> 
> 
> You can view file from here:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...WlFTd+Xc#gid=4
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


or if it is not working then go for this
You can view file from here:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd+Xc#gid=4

You can update your details from this link:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6R9h8d8D0jcg14l7xbPSunGn_TmFXSA8MVMzlhOWw/viewform


----------



## manv1983

abhisek said:


> Hi dahalrosan,
> Medicals cannot be done without HAP id which your sis in law will only get after CO contacts her which is usually in 6-8 weeks...


If your sis in law is in Australia (say on Tourist Visa) then she can go for medical without CO informing, as in Australia they dont need HAP ID, also if they need you can always inform them later, but mind you they really dont need it, HAP ID are generated for overseas medicals countries other than australia !!


----------



## abhisek

manv1983 said:


> If your sis in law is in Australia (say on Tourist Visa) then she can go for medical without CO informing, as in Australia they dont need HAP ID, also if they need you can always inform them later, but mind you they really dont need it, HAP ID are generated for overseas medicals countries other than australia !!


Thanks mate....I was unaware of this....


----------



## rpandit

june is going to end today..new month new hopes....


----------



## SMaha

rpandit said:


> is thr ny applicant tht waitng for there visa since dec 2012 ??


hi rpandit..
on the spreadsheet ull find few applicants waiting since december..in fact, few applicants are waiting since june 2012..im an october 2012 applicant...relax..hoping july is better for all of us...!!
all the best..


----------



## rpandit

SMaha said:


> hi rpandit..
> on the spreadsheet ull find few applicants waiting since december..in fact, few applicants are waiting since june 2012..im an october 2012 applicant...relax..hoping july is better for all of us...!!
> all the best..


thnx smaha
i hv seen tht spreadsheet..u no i was newly married in nov 12 nd since dec 12 im waitng for ma visa..now its seem really very hard to wait..im thnkng to apply TV...but its ma 7th month since DOL nd ma file is in queue.thts y im vry tense..dnt know wht to do.....ma huby is citizen of aus nd i thnk AHC takes lots of time in case of citizenship...oh God plz do something..


----------



## waiting13

hi m new to this forum . . . is there anyone whose co is jitin rawal


----------



## pardeep

waiting13 said:


> hi m new to this forum . . . is there anyone whose co is jitin rawal


my friend's co is Jitin Rawal. he is bit slow


----------



## Rocky Balboa

manv1983 said:


> If your sis in law is in Australia (say on Tourist Visa) then she can go for medical without CO informing, as in Australia they dont need HAP ID, also if they need you can always inform them later, but mind you they really dont need it, HAP ID are generated for overseas medicals countries other than australia !!


She is currently not in australia. So, we should wait for CO to request us to do the medicals. Because only he can provide us with HAP ID , am i right? any other options


----------



## waiting13

I had got telephonic interview by my co . . . so please anyone tell me does it effects my visa processing time and will they call my husband as well ????


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I think you should be happy. It may speed up your processing time. Even if they call your husband, what are you worried about? unless your marriage is fake, there is nothing you should worry of. They are doing their duty.


----------



## waiting13

pardeep said:


> my friend's co is Jitin Rawal. he is bit slow


hopefully he process my visa asap :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pardeep

waiting13 said:


> I had got telephonic interview by my co . . . so please anyone tell me does it effects my visa processing time and will they call my husband as well ????


it will not affect your case, if you give right information, he might call your husband as well, if he is not satisfy with ur answers.


----------



## waiting13

pardeep said:


> it will not affect your case, if you give right information, he might call your husband as well, if he is not satisfy with ur answers.


actually my husband has changed his number so I am in tension now . should I mail my co abt this ????


----------



## pardeep

waiting13 said:


> actually my husband has changed his number so I am in tension now . should I mail my co abt this ????


yes you should email him, it is best if ur husband email him from the email address , you have given in form 40sp


----------



## waiting13

dahalrosan said:


> I think you should be happy. It may speed up your processing time. Even if they call your husband, what are you worried about? unless your marriage is fake, there is nothing you should worry of. They are doing their duty.


actually the problem is my husband has changed his number


----------



## waiting13

pardeep said:


> yes you should email him, it is best if ur husband email him from the email address , you have given in form 40sp


thank u


----------



## abhisek

Guys n gals all the best from tomorrow....good times are coming for many.....Finally this ****ty month of June is over...Yay for all those waiting who have crossed 7 months n so...
God bless u all!!!!!


----------



## SMaha

rpandit said:


> thnx smaha
> i hv seen tht spreadsheet..u no i was newly married in nov 12 nd since dec 12 im waitng for ma visa..now its seem really very hard to wait..im thnkng to apply TV...but its ma 7th month since DOL nd ma file is in queue.thts y im vry tense..dnt know wht to do.....ma huby is citizen of aus nd i thnk AHC takes lots of time in case of citizenship...oh God plz do something..


hi rpandit
i can relate to ur frustration..i applied in oct and m waiting for a positive response since then..even my husband is an australian citizen...most to all applicants will have their spouse as a citizen or a PR or an eligible NZ citizen.. they are strict with every case...mayb they are strict with genuine cases while fake marriages go undetected.. hopefully the new month brings a truckload of grants!!
Good luck & God Speed!
Regards!


----------



## SMaha

abhisek said:


> Guys n gals all the best from tomorrow....good times are coming for many.....Finally this ****ty month of June is over...Yay for all those waiting who have crossed 7 months n so...
> God bless u all!!!!!


hi abhisek
aapke muh mein Nepal aur Bharat ki saari mithaiyan!!!! Thanks for ur wishes.!
Regards!


----------



## rpandit

SMaha said:


> hi abhisek
> aapke muh mein Nepal aur Bharat ki saari mithaiyan!!!! Thanks for ur wishes.!
> Regards!


thnx smaha & abhishek for ur lovely wishes...


----------



## shiny2013

*regarding medicals*

hi..
i did my medicals in april and awaiting my clearance.
When i mailed my CO she said it ll take 4 months for migration visas.mine is 309/100
But in ss i see that many ppl who have applied for same visa got clearance in just a week.Can anyone explain this partiality.Im also worried coz after waiting for medicals for a extra four months il wait for 3 more months(90 days theory) ???


----------



## Amaanisingh

hello there
thank you for my queries
here is another one..
Anyone here with permanent visa granted 
if yes? then can u please share your timeline and details ..
will be thankful...


----------



## aus309

Hi All,

Finally we are in July with new hopes. 

I have been trying TFN site and from past 2 weeks it shows "The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again. " and once i resubmit...it goes to the address page.

Earlier it used to show 'you do not have a valid visa..."

Is the same happening to others as well?

Wishing u all the best.

Thanks.


----------



## garry020481

waiting13 said:


> hi m new to this forum . . . is there anyone whose co is jitin rawal


Yes mate ,my wife's CO is jitin rawal .


----------



## garry020481

aus309 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally we are in July with new hopes.
> 
> I have been trying TFN site and from past 2 weeks it shows "The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again. " and once i resubmit...it goes to the address page.
> 
> Earlier it used to show 'you do not have a valid visa..."
> 
> Is the same happening to others as well?
> 
> Wishing u all the best.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there, just a small question, what does TFN has to do with the visa application ??


----------



## garry020481

Could someone please tell me how do I get to the SPREADSHEET ??


----------



## aus309

garry020481 said:


> Hi there, just a small question, what does TFN has to do with the visa application ??


Its a backdoor to check visa status...got to know from this forum...if ur visa is about to be granted it says.."u r not in australia.." else if its not granted it says.."you do not have a valid visa.."


----------



## garry020481

aus309 said:


> Its a backdoor to check visa status...got to know from this forum...if ur visa is about to be granted it says.."u r not in australia.." else if its not granted it says.."you do not have a valid visa.."


Hi aus309, how do you check that?? Is it just with your name ??


----------



## aus309

garry020481 said:


> Hi aus309, how do you check that?? Is it just with your name ??


Go to iar.ato.gov and enetr ur details..


----------



## sree-raj

*new member - subclass 309*

hi all,

I am a new member here. I applied the spouse visa for my wife 2 weeks backs, very new compared to most of the other guys.

I got a few questions here. Would be great if some one can answer.

Considering the time frames for the visa to be granted, I want to apply a 6 month tourist visa for her. Can I know the documents and form number (is it 1419?) to be filled?

I havent heard anything back from AHC, delhi yet. How many weeks before I can get an update?

Are there any possibilities of the visa process being quick considering that her profession is highly required in Australia?

Any other extra information would be very beneficial.


----------



## chiragb

*Re :*

I am a new member here. I applied the spouse visa for my wife 2 weeks backs, very new compared to most of the other guys. RE : Welcome 


Considering the time frames for the visa to be granted, I want to apply a 6 month tourist visa for her. Can I know the documents and form number (is it 1419?) to be filled? : RE: You can apply for tourist visa. Few things you have to keep in mind while applying for visitor visa. She have to do medical from the australia. She have to returnback to india once visa will have final approval. 

I havent heard anything back from AHC, delhi yet. How many weeks before I can get an update? Re : 60 Days after you applied 

Are there any possibilities of the visa process being quick considering that her profession is highly required in Australia? Re : Not that i can think of . So in short answer NO

Any other extra information would be very beneficial. : Re : added marriage photo ? Income proff ? Share property ? Future plan? 

Please read check list on doc: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&gid=7

If you are missing something , action on it . If you have done as per check list then wait and watch 

Good Luck 




sree-raj said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am a new member here. I applied the spouse visa for my wife 2 weeks backs, very new compared to most of the other guys.
> 
> I got a few questions here. Would be great if some one can answer.
> 
> Considering the time frames for the visa to be granted, I want to apply a 6 month tourist visa for her. Can I know the documents and form number (is it 1419?) to be filled?
> 
> I havent heard anything back from AHC, delhi yet. How many weeks before I can get an update?
> 
> Are there any possibilities of the visa process being quick considering that her profession is highly required in Australia?
> 
> Any other extra information would be very beneficial.


----------



## rpandit

hiiii guys,
im checking ma visa status on vfs site...is thr ny other method to check ths status??
plz answer


----------



## sree-raj

Hi Chiragb,

I have submitted most documents. However, I havent sumitted copy of employment letter as I have submitted by Tax return documents.

We havent got any shared property yet or a shared bank account. Would that be a problem?

Cheers,






chiragb said:


> I am a new member here. I applied the spouse visa for my wife 2 weeks backs, very new compared to most of the other guys. RE : Welcome
> 
> 
> Considering the time frames for the visa to be granted, I want to apply a 6 month tourist visa for her. Can I know the documents and form number (is it 1419?) to be filled? : RE: You can apply for tourist visa. Few things you have to keep in mind while applying for visitor visa. She have to do medical from the australia. She have to returnback to india once visa will have final approval.
> 
> I havent heard anything back from AHC, delhi yet. How many weeks before I can get an update? Re : 60 Days after you applied
> 
> Are there any possibilities of the visa process being quick considering that her profession is highly required in Australia? Re : Not that i can think of . So in short answer NO
> 
> Any other extra information would be very beneficial. : Re : added marriage photo ? Income proff ? Share property ? Future plan?
> 
> If you are missing something , action on it . If you have done as per check list then wait and watch
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## chiragb

Dont see any issue with that but make sure to add proff of income . Also, if possible last 3 year TAX return. You can call to ATO and ask them to provide last (3-4) Tax return statements . 

I think it's impotent to tell your case officer that you have steady income in australia and can live smoothly as a couple. 






sree-raj said:


> Hi Chiragb,
> 
> I have submitted most documents. However, I havent sumitted copy of employment letter as I have submitted by Tax return documents.
> 
> We havent got any shared property yet or a shared bank account. Would that be a problem?
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## garry020481

how do we know if the case has been referred to SCO or not?? what does SCO stand for ??


----------



## chiragb

SCO : Senior Case officer.

You should/will receive email from your CO advising you that your file had been proceed to next stage. Letter will not say that file is now assign to SCO and his/her name. 



garry020481 said:


> how do we know if the case has been referred to SCO or not?? what does SCO stand for ??


----------



## Pra-Rads

aus309 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally we are in July with new hopes.
> 
> I have been trying TFN site and from past 2 weeks it shows "The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again. " and once i resubmit...it goes to the address page.
> 
> Earlier it used to show 'you do not have a valid visa..."
> 
> Is the same happening to others as well?
> 
> Wishing u all the best.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Aus309

The same thing is happening with me. I have not even cleared my medicals yet. So I guess its just a common msg appearing for many of us 

Wish you the best !


----------



## nannu

pardeep said:


> my friend's co is Jitin Rawal. he is bit slow


My CO is Jitin Rawal, and has been very quick and polite. Responded to my email the same day and was very professional on the call also.


----------



## nannu

waiting13 said:


> I had got telephonic interview by my co . . . so please anyone tell me does it effects my visa processing time and will they call my husband as well ????


Hi My CO is also Jitin Rawal. He called me also but did not ask too many questions. He was very polite and professional on the call and responded to emails the same day...usually end of the day. Yes they may call your husband also, but it is routine procedure, so dont worry.


----------



## nannu

garry020481 said:


> Could someone please tell me how do I get to the SPREADSHEET ??


Hi Garry,

You can update your details from this link:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6...lhOWw/viewform


You can view file from here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


----------



## sree-raj

Good to know you are a dentist.

My wife is a doc too. I am sure she will have to get on with lots of other tests unlike most of the other candidates. Can you please specify, after how many days of launching your visa, did you get a request for medicals?


Cheers,




dream_chaser said:


> My Co called last week [31st May] asking for additional documents like extra photos of the marriage ceremony and blood tests for hepatitis B and C (Since i'm a dentist). I had rushed and got them done with a lot of trouble, as I was going out of town that day. I call up on tuesday to see if they have received the documents, and I get a response saying that my CO is on leave for the next three days. I just felt so angry at the operator, the case officer, and the whole Australian High Commission. WHY THE HELL DON'T THEY ASK FOR ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTS IN THE BEGINNING?


----------



## rpandit

chiragb said:


> SCO : Senior Case officer.
> 
> You should/will receive email from your CO advising you that your file had been proceed to next stage. Letter will not say that file is now assign to SCO and his/her name.


hii
u can ask ur co for the current status of ur file nd he or she will send u the mail tht whr is ur file rite now..if everythng vl be ok thn they vl forward ur file to thr decesion maker for final assessment...gernally everyone called thm SCO..


----------



## MrsRana

Hi, 

New to this forum. Yesterday only got to know about this forum. 

Application lodged on: 05th Jun 2013
PCC: Not yet
Medicals: Not Done.
Current Status: _Your application is under process at Australian High Commission , New Delhi._
Case Officer: Not allocated yet.

Its already 26 days since I made the lodgement. Still waiting for the first acknowledgement. After reading the posts it seems that I have to wait for few more weeks. Hoping for the best. :fingerscrossed:

Will keep you posted.

Cheers,
RPS.


----------



## rpandit

no gud news..dnt no wht these ppl r doing..i thnk they r using ma file as thr pillow to sleep..


----------



## s00071609

My CO never replies to emails. Wat the hell. Its monika and doesn't have the courtesy to write a short message. Its disgusting.


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> My CO never replies to emails. Wat the hell. Its monika and doesn't have the courtesy to write a short message. Its disgusting.


I have written to my CO a couple of time and he responded within a few hours. 
I have written to AHC general Email ID [email protected] also and they responded within 3 working days as per their timeline. 
On once occasion they did not acknowledge the receipt of form 929, so i called the customer care and they immediately sent the acknowledgement email. 

Are you writing too many emails to your CO? If she usually does not respond to your email, then you should call the customer care and ask them the status and tell them to ask your Co to respond to your emails.


----------



## s00071609

shiny2013 said:


> hi..
> i did my medicals in april and awaiting my clearance.
> When i mailed my CO she said it ll take 4 months for migration visas.mine is 309/100
> But in ss i see that many ppl who have applied for same visa got clearance in just a week.Can anyone explain this partiality.Im also worried coz after waiting for medicals for a extra four months il wait for 3 more months(90 days theory) ???


Well some people get auto cleared and some don't. If it takes longer, it has been referred to Global Health Sydney. Its not necessary that you will have to wait for 3 months after medical clearance. Some people have got visa immidiately after med clearance. But no one can predict what will happen.
Its not necessary that it will take 4 months for med clearance as well. Immi will always say maximum time.


----------



## s00071609

nannu said:


> I have written to my CO a couple of time and he responded within a few hours.
> I have written to AHC general Email ID [email protected] also and they responded within 3 working days as per their timeline.
> On once occasion they did not acknowledge the receipt of form 929, so i called the customer care and they immediately sent the acknowledgement email.
> 
> Are you writing too many emails to your CO? If she usually does not respond to your email, then you should call the customer care and ask them the status and tell them to ask your Co to respond to your emails.


I have never been responded by CO so far. I have called AHC and was told that they are waiting for medical clearance from Syd. But they did say that medical was uploaded and they got it but haven't got clearance. It has been referred. Then I asked are all medicals referred- c said yes. No idea how this whole system works. Do they randomly refer medicals or it depends on Country/clinic- no clue. But, as far as i have seen- all nepalese applicants are waiting for medical clearance for quite long- even tourist visa which is supposed to be processed in 2 weeks are pending due to medicals.


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> I have never been responded by CO so far. I have called AHC and was told that they are waiting for medical clearance from Syd. But they did say that medical was uploaded and they got it but haven't got clearance. It has been referred. Then I asked are all medicals referred- c said yes. No idea how this whole system works. Do they randomly refer medicals or it depends on Country/clinic- no clue. But, as far as i have seen- all nepalese applicants are waiting for medical clearance for quite long- even tourist visa which is supposed to be processed in 2 weeks are pending due to medicals.


I can totally understand your frustration  .


----------



## Amaanisingh

hello there
thank you for my queries
here is another one..
Anyone here with permanent visa granted 
if yes? then can u please share your timeline and details ..
will be thankful...


----------



## Pra-Rads

s00071609 said:


> My CO never replies to emails. Wat the hell. Its monika and doesn't have the courtesy to write a short message. Its disgusting.


Same here. My CO also does not respond to my or my husband's email. My CO is Anu Sharma.


----------



## Pra-Rads

s00071609 said:


> I have never been responded by CO so far. I have called AHC and was told that they are waiting for medical clearance from Syd. But they did say that medical was uploaded and they got it but haven't got clearance. It has been referred. Then I asked are all medicals referred- c said yes. No idea how this whole system works. Do they randomly refer medicals or it depends on Country/clinic- no clue. But, as far as i have seen- all nepalese applicants are waiting for medical clearance for quite long- even tourist visa which is supposed to be processed in 2 weeks are pending due to medicals.


Actually somehow I have a feeling that they dont believe in responding to people stuck in medicals for long because they are also helpless in that and just waiting for the clearance from Sydney. 

I have been observing their trend of responding to people who write on this forum. Also seen it happen in my own case.....my CO use to respond to me in reasonable time frame when my application was going all normal but since the last few months I have been stuck in the "medical storm", so, now my CO has stopped responding to me.


----------



## rpandit

first day of july has been passed..no good news..
hope so the next day vl be lucky day...good luck to all ma frnds who r waitng waitng nd waitng like meeeeee..


----------



## rpandit

one song dedicated to AHC :-

"panchi,nadiya,pawan ke jhonke
koi sarhad na enhe roke..."

thn y d hell u r doing so..


----------



## abhisek

rpandit said:


> one song dedicated to AHC :-
> 
> "panchi,nadiya,pawan ke jhonke
> koi sarhad na enhe roke..."
> 
> thn y d hell u r doing so..


Cause we aren't panchi or nadiya or pawan k jhonke but we are helpless human being stuck by global medical processing delay and we are treated as numbers n stats rather than human being...that's my two cents


----------



## SMaha

abhisek said:


> Cause we aren't panchi or nadiya or pawan k jhonke but we are helpless human being stuck by global medical processing delay and we are treated as numbers n stats rather than human being...that's my two cents



im starting to wonder mayb it wud have been better if we were either of them... as a panchi we cud have flown in their face @ delhi and also...more importantly.. across the pacific..!!!!:flypig::flypig:
1 day down the drain..if they are granting visas to ppl who arent on the forum, even then its ok...it at least indicates they are working...!!! hope its soon they decide to grace us with our visas... frustration is mounting and ne1 who asks abt the visa is either at the receiving end of my anger or a memorized response.. :eyebrows:and im @ the receiving end of their sympathy and concern!!!:confused2:
Lets see whos the lucky one on the forum to get their grant first in the month of july..!!:noidea:
All the best..!!
Regards!


----------



## abhisek

SMaha said:


> im starting to wonder mayb it wud have been better if we were either of them... as a panchi we cud have flown in their face @ delhi and also...more importantly.. across the pacific..!!!!:flypig::flypig:
> 1 day down the drain..if they are granting visas to ppl who arent on the forum, even then its ok...it at least indicates they are working...!!! hope its soon they decide to grace us with our visas... frustration is mounting and ne1 who asks abt the visa is either at the receiving end of my anger or a memorized response.. :eyebrows:and im @ the receiving end of their sympathy and concern!!!:confused2:
> Lets see whos the lucky one on the forum to get their grant first in the month of july..!!:noidea:
> All the best..!!
> Regards!


Hey SMaha....
All the best!!!!!!
And on the lighter side can you please tell me what your memorized response is, so I can follow the same


----------



## SMaha

abhisek said:


> Hey SMaha....
> All the best!!!!!!
> And on the lighter side can you please tell me what your memorized response is, so I can follow the same


hey abhisek!!
hahaha..thanks for trying to cheer up most of the forum members..
nebody who asks abt the visa delay..my first reaction is "ur sooooo ignorant!!!:boxing:" 
then proceed to enlighten them of the delay from global health, what the standard responses from AHC are and then slowly......change the topic...!!!!'
ive gotten excellent at immigration laws and policies...i can become a MARA agent..!!!
hehehe..


----------



## SMaha

sree-raj said:


> Good to know you are a dentist.
> 
> My wife is a doc too. I am sure she will have to get on with lots of other tests unlike most of the other candidates. Can you please specify, after how many days of launching your visa, did you get a request for medicals?
> 
> 
> Cheers,


hi sree-raj
the medicals for 309/100 are fixed..since ur wife is a doc, the only additional tests she wud require are hep B and hep C testing.. im a paramedic too..so had to test for both..nebody who wants to work in an healthcare set-up needs to undergo only these 2 additional tests apart from a physical check with a physician, a chest xray, blood (for HIV testing)& urine testing..unless of course there is sumthing that requires additional investigations or if global health indicates it!!!
Regards!


----------



## dream_chaser

sree-raj said:


> Good to know you are a dentist.
> 
> My wife is a doc too. I am sure she will have to get on with lots of other tests unlike most of the other candidates. Can you please specify, after how many days of launching your visa, did you get a request for medicals?
> 
> 
> Cheers,


I lodged my application on the 12th of October. I received a mail from the case officer to do medicals on the 2 January.


----------



## waitingAusVisa

Finally Finally TFN Updated 

Can any one tell me how many days it takes to get grant letter??


----------



## mohit101

waitingAusVisa said:


> Finally Finally TFN Updated
> 
> Can any one tell me how many days it takes to get grant letter??


Can you pls post the link and procedure to check it...thanks


----------



## mohit101

mohit101 said:


> Can you pls post the link and procedure to check it...thanks


Congrats u will get it in weeks time.


----------



## farkot

waitingAusVisa said:


> Finally Finally TFN Updated
> 
> Can any one tell me how many days it takes to get grant letter??


Congrats. .. finally the good news started back... happy for u


----------



## marryme

s00071609 said:


> I have never been responded by CO so far. I have called AHC and was told that they are waiting for medical clearance from Syd. But they did say that medical was uploaded and they got it but haven't got clearance. It has been referred. Then I asked are all medicals referred- c said yes. No idea how this whole system works. Do they randomly refer medicals or it depends on Country/clinic- no clue. But, as far as i have seen- all nepalese applicants are waiting for medical clearance for quite long- even tourist visa which is supposed to be processed in 2 weeks are pending due to medicals.


yes we applied tourist visa and currently it has been more than 10 weeks we are waiting. they told us eight weeks, now going to 11 weeks. nothing we can do


----------



## arpitaravalia

waitingAusVisa said:


> Finally Finally TFN Updated
> 
> Can any one tell me how many days it takes to get grant letter??


congrats.... plz can someone explain what is this TFN checking?


----------



## Aary

waitingAusVisa said:


> Finally Finally TFN Updated
> 
> Can any one tell me how many days it takes to get grant letter??


Congrats waitingausvisa..... Can u tel me ur co code...


----------



## rpandit

hiii,
what is TFN??can nyone plz tell me??


----------



## zkhan

rpandit said:


> hiii,
> what is TFN??can nyone plz tell me??


TFN is Tax File Number. It is equivalent to PAN Number in India.


----------



## vepesh

arpitaravalia said:


> congrats.... plz can someone explain what is this TFN checking?


TFN is ref number provided like file number which you can check online when you apply online. correct me if am wrong.

I was provided a TFN when i applied my PR back IN 2007. not sure if any thing changed since.

my wife applied FOr her Spouse VIsa AT VFS india and we only have file number as referance .
so am assuming TFN is provided only if you applu online.


----------



## vepesh

Guys any one got Medicals cleared at GHO.

DOne my medicals in March still not cleared


----------



## abhisek

vepesh said:


> TFN is ref number provided like file number which you can check online when you apply online. correct me if am wrong.
> 
> I was provided a TFN when i applied my PR back IN 2007. not sure if any thing changed since.
> 
> my wife applied FOr her Spouse VIsa AT VFS india and we only have file number as referance .
> so am assuming TFN is provided only if you applu online.


TFN is a tax file number which you will need to work in Australia..it is like a way to check if visa has been granted before getting the official grant letter...the logic is you wouldn't be eligible to apply TFN unless you have a valid visa...and once visa is granted the message is something like please wait until you arrive in aus before applying....
Hope it helps...any confusion let me know


----------



## Srsrsrsr

vepesh said:


> Guys any one got Medicals cleared at GHO.
> 
> DOne my medicals in March still not cleared



Hi vepesh. I also did my medical on march. I havent heard anything from my case officer yet. But when I called on june second week they told me that global health cleared medical upto 19 march medicals. I can give you their number. Their number is 133 177.It's global feedback unit. Basically, it is place to put complain or compliments, but you can ask them for global heath medical updates. Hope it will help you. Please, let me know once you talk with them. Gud luck.


----------



## dream_chaser

waitingAusVisa said:


> Finally Finally TFN Updated
> 
> Can any one tell me how many days it takes to get grant letter??


Congratulations waitingAusVisa! Happy journey


----------



## Aary

dream_chaser said:


> Congratulations waitingAusVisa! Happy journey


Hi dream_chaser...have u got any information from Ahc?did u cal them?


----------



## nannu

waitingAusVisa said:


> Finally Finally TFN Updated
> 
> Can any one tell me how many days it takes to get grant letter??


:clap2::clap2::clap2: Congratulations...Happy for you :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## manv1983

AHC is slow for last 1 month, so is our admin at this thread !! So many updates are due at spreadsheet from 3 days , admin is not bothered to update it in spreadsheet, Sorry Sight !!

Atleast you should wake up ADMIN ?? Dont be lazy !! lol


----------



## vepesh

abhisek said:


> TFN is a tax file number which you will need to work in Australia..it is like a way to check if visa has been granted before getting the official grant letter...the logic is you wouldn't be eligible to apply TFN unless you have a valid visa...and once visa is granted the message is something like please wait until you arrive in aus before applying....
> Hope it helps...any confusion let me know


abhisek is ryt i got confused with TRN..


----------



## vepesh

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi vepesh. I also did my medical on march. I havent heard anything from my case officer yet. But when I called on june second week they told me that global health cleared medical upto 19 march medicals. I can give you their number. Their number is 133 177.It's global feedback unit. Basically, it is place to put complain or compliments, but you can ask them for global heath medical updates. Hope it will help you. Please, let me know once you talk with them. Gud luck.


i called but didnt help all he said was the visa processing time may take upto12 months and its in the time frame so we have to wait...when did you hear abt the 19th march..


----------



## rpandit

abhisek said:


> TFN is a tax file number which you will need to work in Australia..it is like a way to check if visa has been granted before getting the official grant letter...the logic is you wouldn't be eligible to apply TFN unless you have a valid visa...and once visa is granted the message is something like please wait until you arrive in aus before applying....
> Hope it helps...any confusion let me know


hii abhisek,
ur answers r rely very helpful..
thnx..


----------



## mohit101

rpandit said:


> hii abhisek,
> ur answers r rely very helpful..
> thnx..


Hi Abhisek, Can you please send me the link from where I can check my TFN??
Just the procedure to check it? Thanks in advance....appreciate your help!


----------



## abhisek

mohit101 said:


> Hi Abhisek, Can you please send me the link from where I can check my TFN??
> Just the procedure to check it? Thanks in advance....appreciate your help!


Hey mohit101.. below is the link to apply for TFN.

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

Cheers....


----------



## mohit101

abhisek said:


> Hey mohit101.. below is the link to apply for TFN.
> 
> https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1
> 
> Cheers....


Thanks mate! No luck yet ;-(


----------



## s00071609

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi vepesh. I also did my medical on march. I havent heard anything from my case officer yet. But when I called on june second week they told me that global health cleared medical upto 19 march medicals. I can give you their number. Their number is 133 177.It's global feedback unit. Basically, it is place to put complain or compliments, but you can ask them for global heath medical updates. Hope it will help you. Please, let me know once you talk with them. Gud luck.


If they were processing 19 March medicals, your medicals should have been processed by now as you did it in March itself. You called them in second week of June and its already July.

In mid june they are processing mid March med means that they are 3 months backward and it is more or less clear that 3-4 months wait for medical is common. 

You should call AHC Delhi and ask for the update along with the date it was cleared so that others will have an idea what to expect. I think your medicals are already processed although you haven't heard from CO. Good luck


----------



## waitingAusVisa

rpandit said:


> hii abhisek,
> ur answers r rely very helpful..
> thnx..


Thank alot rpandit.. for explaning TFN...

other News is Finally got the Grant letter today...


----------



## waitingAusVisa

*Thanks alot*

I to thanks forum... this has been very useful...

Thanks everyone for support...

I hope everyone gets there visa soon...


----------



## vepesh

s00071609 said:


> If they were processing 19 March medicals, your medicals should have been processed by now as you did it in March itself. You called them in second week of June and its already July.
> 
> In mid june they are processing mid March med means that they are 3 months backward and it is more or less clear that 3-4 months wait for medical is common.
> 
> You should call AHC Delhi and ask for the update along with the date it was cleared so that others will have an idea what to expect. I think your medicals are already processed although you haven't heard from CO. Good luck


i did contact DHC on 20 June and CO replied with known info and said will notify once she receive any update. They Just provide Info which sounds Mechanical as if its Auto reply and Now they Started saying the time Frame is 12 months and we have to wait they keep changing every month as they wish. i dont understand their stand.

Global health is private organization which is more annoying we cant contact them.. SO they take their time, for them its Just an other case Case. i dont really understand Global Blockage whose fault is it? and who is responsible. but the applicants are suffering. did they take any measures to catchup if there was a problems caused at their end and who is accountable for all this who monitors GHO.


----------



## pardeep

hi guys check tfn in morning no update but in afternoon got grant letter directly.happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Spousevisa

Congrats to you and WaitingAusVisa.. Now finally they have started granting visa... lets hope we all get our visa's soon :fingerscrossed:



pardeep said:


> hi guys check tfn in morning no update but in afternoon got grant letter directly.happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## dil482

pardeep said:


> hi guys check tfn in morning no update but in afternoon got grant letter directly.happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Hi Pradeep,

When did you launch application & how long did you wait for final decision. I called AHC and they said that file is in queue..so wondering which file they are processing at the moment.

I have launched application on 21st Dec 2012. still waiting.

please reply...


----------



## pardeep

dil482 said:


> Hi Pradeep,
> 
> When did you launch application & how long did you wait for final decision. I called AHC and they said that file is in queue..so wondering which file they are processing at the moment.
> 
> I have launched application on 21st Dec 2012. still waiting.
> 
> please reply...


it took me 83 days after it is sent for final decision.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi...

what's your CO code?



pardeep said:


> it took me 83 days after it is sent for final decision.


----------



## singh_26

pardeep said:


> hi guys check tfn in morning no update but in afternoon got grant letter directly.happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Congrats


----------



## rpandit

dil482 said:


> Hi Pradeep,
> 
> When did you launch application & how long did you wait for final decision.
> plication on 21st Dec 2012. still waiting.
> hii
> ma dol is 20-12-12
> ma file is also in queue..i hv mailed ma co for status on 20 june 2013..didnt recevied ny mail regarding medical clearnce..it has been done on 20 feb
> same case


----------



## anika03

tfn updated....happy now...but dint get the grant letter....


----------



## Spousevisa

Congrats



anika03 said:


> tfn updated....happy now...but dint get the grant letter....


----------



## singh_26

anika03 said:


> tfn updated....happy now...but dint get the grant letter....


congrats anika. i thnk it will take 3 working days to get grant letter


----------



## singh_26

anika03 said:


> tfn updated....happy now...but dint get the grant letter....


Now after seeing some visa grants seems like rain came in drought hit area


----------



## Spousevisa

Is anyone's CO code 14???


----------



## singh_26

manv1983 said:


> AHC is slow for last 1 month, so is our admin at this thread !! So many updates are due at spreadsheet from 3 days , admin is not bothered to update it in spreadsheet, Sorry Sight !!
> 
> Atleast you should wake up ADMIN ?? Dont be lazy !! lol


Yes u r right Manv1983 i am also looking for the updates .as i saw in SS u applied visa on 020513 and got co assign on 240613..but what about other people who even applied same or near by ur date of file lodgement :
SONY , COOLSID. RVISA 190 ???
any updates from anyone of them ?


----------



## Aary

anika03 said:


> tfn updated....happy now...but dint get the grant letter....


Congrats anika03....


----------



## shiny2013

vepesh said:


> hi guys,
> 
> 
> anYone got theIr medicals cleared at GHO, SYDNEY. THIS WEEK AND WATS THE MEDICALS DATE.


hi ,
i did my medicals on april 15th..still not cleared


----------



## shiny2013

marryme said:


> yes we applied tourist visa and currently it has been more than 10 weeks we are waiting. they told us eight weeks, now going to 11 weeks. nothing we can do


hi,
my do, is feb 20th..im planning to apply tourist visa.Iam awaiting med clearance.
should i apply the normal visitors visa or sponsored visitors visa?pls suggest


----------



## shiny2013

did in april


----------



## shiny2013

Pra-Rads said:


> Hi Aus309
> 
> The same thing is happening with me. I have not even cleared my medicals yet. So I guess its just a common msg appearing for many of us
> 
> Wish you the best !


hi Pra-Rads,

Can i know ur DOL and medicals date?
my dol is feb 20, medicals in april..victim of global medical backlog


----------



## SMaha

shiny2013 said:


> hi,
> my do, is feb 20th..im planning to apply tourist visa.Iam awaiting med clearance.
> should i apply the normal visitors visa or sponsored visitors visa?pls suggest


hey shiny2013
i had a similar concern when my clearance was pending and i had spoken to AHC..they said till i get clearance, even if i apply for TV ,they will consider granting only after medical clearance from global health....
u cud apply for either of the two streams..ur spouse will have to show his bank statements and payslips for sponsoring u.. its the same if its ne other sponsor..they have to indicate their competency in supporting ur visit there financially... if its tourist stream it shudbe ur bank statements etc..
Regards!


----------



## dream_chaser

anika03 said:


> tfn updated....happy now...but dint get the grant letter....


Congratulations Anika! Finally..... You will get your grant letter soon too. Can you tell your CO and SCO code?


----------



## dream_chaser

pardeep said:


> hi guys check tfn in morning no update but in afternoon got grant letter directly.happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Congratulations Pardeep!


----------



## waitingAusVisa

waitingAusVisa said:


> I want to thanks forum... this has been very useful...
> 
> Thanks everyone for support...
> 
> I hope everyone gets there visa soon..
> 
> Good luck


----------



## waitingAusVisa

Spousevisa said:


> Congrats to you and WaitingAusVisa.. Now finally they have started granting visa... lets hope we all get our visa's soon :fingerscrossed:


Thanks spousevisa..


----------



## shiny2013

SMaha said:


> hey shiny2013
> i had a similar concern when my clearance was pending and i had spoken to AHC..they said till i get clearance, even if i apply for TV ,they will consider granting only after medical clearance from global health....
> u cud apply for either of the two streams..ur spouse will have to show his bank statements and payslips for sponsoring u.. its the same if its ne other sponsor..they have to indicate their competency in supporting ur visit there financially... if its tourist stream it shudbe ur bank statements etc..
> Regards!


thanks smaha 
its been two months already and medicals are not cleared.co said its going to take two more months!! but i see in SS that many ppl got it cleared in just a week 
Can i know how long it took for you to get medicals cleared? and was ur visitors visa approved?

thnx!!


----------



## nannu

pardeep said:


> hi guys check tfn in morning no update but in afternoon got grant letter directly.happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



:clap2::clap2::clap2: ....Congratulations....Happy for you... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## nannu

anika03 said:


> tfn updated....happy now...but dint get the grant letter....


:clap2::clap2::clap2: ....Congratulations....Happy for you... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SMaha

shiny2013 said:


> thanks smaha
> its been two months already and medicals are not cleared.co said its going to take two more months!! but i see in SS that many ppl got it cleared in just a week
> Can i know how long it took for you to get medicals cleared? and was ur visitors visa approved?
> 
> thnx!!


hey shiny2013
my medicals took a little more than 4 months to clear..in fact it was 4 months and 10days..my medicals were done in jan and i got cleared only in may.. it was a longggggg wait...4 months is the max timeline..its possible its done within the 4 months..or just contact the AHC and ask whether its forwarded to the SCO..its possible its been cleared nd u havent been updated..
i dint apply for tourist..i just made enquiries to keep options open.. hoping for a quick grant..lets see..!
Regards...


----------



## farkot

pardeep said:


> hi guys check tfn in morning no update but in afternoon got grant letter directly.happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Congrats Pradeep. Happy for u


----------



## mohit101

dream_chaser said:


> Congratulations Pardeep!


Congrats


----------



## Srsrsrsr

s00071609 said:


> If they were processing 19 March medicals, your medicals should have been processed by now as you did it in March itself. You called them in second week of June and its already July.
> 
> In mid june they are processing mid March med means that they are 3 months backward and it is more or less clear that 3-4 months wait for medical is common.
> 
> You should call AHC Delhi and ask for the update along with the date it was cleared so that others will have an idea what to expect. I think your medicals are already processed although you haven't heard from CO. Good luck



Yes, I tried to call AHC but some answering machine will speak if I press number that asked for already lodged application. Do you know the number . Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

shiny2013 said:


> thanks smaha
> its been two months already and medicals are not cleared.co said its going to take two more months!! but i see in SS that many ppl got it cleared in just a week
> Can i know how long it took for you to get medicals cleared? and was ur visitors visa approved?
> 
> thnx!!



Hi Shiny, Please relax. I know how frustrating it is for all of us. Today I called global feedback unit. They said they are processing 26 March medical or so. I did mine on 8th of march and hospital uploaded on 15th. But still havent heard from CO. It will be better to not waste the time and apply for tourist visa. Now neither I can apply tourist visa nor wait. Dont Know what to do. Lord pls help all of us. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

SMaha said:


> hey shiny2013
> my medicals took a little more than 4 months to clear..in fact it was 4 months and 10days..my medicals were done in jan and i got cleared only in may.. it was a longggggg wait...4 months is the max timeline..its possible its done within the 4 months..or just contact the AHC and ask whether its forwarded to the SCO..its possible its been cleared nd u havent been updated..
> i dint apply for tourist..i just made enquiries to keep options open.. hoping for a quick grant..lets see..!
> Regards...



Hi SMaha, Do you know the number at AHC to ask for the update. I tried to call but some answering machine will speak and instruct us that they are finalising cases between 6 to 7 months. Thank you and good luck for your grant.


----------



## aus309

Hi All,

Are visas still being granted within 90 days within 7 months and 90 days fo SCO assigned. My wife flew back to India 2nd time now. first time CO queued it for final decision. 2 weeks she again asked to fly back. My wife reached India yesterday. When i call AHC they say it will take between 8 to 12 months for any spouse visa.
This july we complete 7 moths of lodgement and 90 days of SCO assigned.

Not sure if they will grant visa before that. Really frustrating.


----------



## vepesh

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Shiny, Please relax. I know how frustrating it is for all of us. Today I called global feedback unit. They said they are processing 26 March medical or so. I did mine on 8th of march and hospital uploaded on 15th. But still havent heard from CO. It will be better to not waste the time and apply for tourist visa. Now neither I can apply tourist visa nor wait. Dont Know what to do. Lord pls help all of us. :fingerscrossed:


HI srsrsrsr

where did you get this information from that they are processing 26 th march medicals.. my medical uploaded on 19th march. so just wondering if my medicals may heve been cleared!


----------



## Srsrsrsr

vepesh said:


> HI srsrsrsr
> 
> where did you get this information from that they are processing 26 th march medicals.. my medical uploaded on 19th march. so just wondering if my medicals may heve been cleared!


You can call this number 133 177. Its global feedback units. You can generously ask them for medical updates. They can help you. I also got information from this number. Good Luck.


----------



## SMaha

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi SMaha, Do you know the number at AHC to ask for the update. I tried to call but some answering machine will speak and instruct us that they are finalising cases between 6 to 7 months. Thank you and good luck for your grant.


hey srsrsrsr
thanks for ur wishes.. appreciate it!
call the no mentioned on the website..41221000..and then spontaneously press 1 and then 2...u get connected to an operator..they generally take awhile to respond and even when they do, some forum members who called have found them rude and not really helpful. they give standard responses they have been trained to give..but if u specifically ask abt medical clearance i dont see why they cant give u a specific response. 
hope this helps!
Regards!


----------



## singh_26

aus309 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Are visas still being granted within 90 days within 7 months and 90 days fo SCO assigned. My wife flew back to India 2nd time now. first time CO queued it for final decision. 2 weeks she again asked to fly back. My wife reached India yesterday. When i call AHC they say it will take between 8 to 12 months for any spouse visa.
> This july we complete 7 moths of lodgement and 90 days of SCO assigned.
> 
> Not sure if they will grant visa before that. Really frustrating.


Hi Aus309..Yes as per spread sheet most prople will get visa within 90 days of SCO assigned..i thnink same i s going to happen in ur case as well..because u completed 90 days now and last month as u know from this forum that no visa has been granted in June..so..if AHC asked ur wife to return back to india this means there is a good news waiting for u both...once she wll reach here ask her to inform AHC that she is in india so that they wll take decision on ur case Asap...just cheers buddy...it's high time most of people who r in waiting since long are getting their visa's..and now ur wife is going to become one of them...


----------



## aus309

singh_26 said:


> Hi Aus309..Yes as per spread sheet most prople will get visa within 90 days of SCO assigned..i thnink same i s going to happen in ur case as well..because u completed 90 days now and last month as u know from this forum that no visa has been granted in June..so..if AHC asked ur wife to return back to india this means there is a good news waiting for u both...once she wll reach here ask her to inform AHC that she is in india so that they wll take decision on ur case Asap...just cheers buddy...it's high time most of people who r in waiting since long are getting their visa's..and now ur wife is going to become one of them...


Thanks a lot buddy for ur moral support. My wife reached India yesterday and i called AHC to inform..But they gave their as usual reply of "it might take 8 to 12 month...".....not so encouraging to hear that..

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

SMaha said:


> hey srsrsrsr
> thanks for ur wishes.. appreciate it!
> call the no mentioned on the website..41221000..and then spontaneously press 1 and then 2...u get connected to an operator..they generally take awhile to respond and even when they do, some forum members who called have found them rude and not really helpful. they give standard responses they have been trained to give..but if u specifically ask abt medical clearance i dont see why they cant give u a specific response.
> hope this helps!
> Regards!


Thank you SMaha. Yes I called AHC and told that medical has been cleared. I think my medical got cleared after 3 months and 18 days. One of my friend got his visa after 2 weeks after his case was forwarded to SCO. I dont think there is such 90 days theory. They are processing on their will. Hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## arpitaravalia

congrats waitingaus, pradeep and anika fr ur grants... i wish mine is processed soon too.. im in australia currently and i hope they do not delay it coz of this..


----------



## anika03

I called up AHC today to confirm the grant and asked them if I need the grant letter to travel, they said its not needed. ..im booking my ticket for tomorrow. the operator told me that she will forward me the grant letter by tomorrow so hopefully everything will go fine....all the best guys...hope all of you get your visas soon.


----------



## Spousevisa

The operators themselves don't know anything i feel at times.... If others are getting visa in 4 months time then why aren't they granting visa for applicants like Smaha, Ishtpal, Balhary.. Just don't understand how they process visa and how they work...



aus309 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Are visas still being granted within 90 days within 7 months and 90 days fo SCO assigned. My wife flew back to India 2nd time now. first time CO queued it for final decision. 2 weeks she again asked to fly back. My wife reached India yesterday. When i call AHC they say it will take between 8 to 12 months for any spouse visa.
> This july we complete 7 moths of lodgement and 90 days of SCO assigned.
> 
> Not sure if they will grant visa before that. Really frustrating.


----------



## aus309

Spousevisa said:


> The operators themselves don't know anything i feel at times.... If others are getting visa in 4 months time then why aren't they granting visa for applicants like Smaha, Ishtpal, Balhary.. Just don't understand how they process visa and how they work...


Very true...and when i said that i will be completing 7 months soon...she said they cannot jump the queue just for ur case..

In that case how come jan/feb applicants have got their visas before dec applicants..if there is some pending documents, delays in mediacls etc then its understandable...they are working on their own terms...


----------



## SMaha

Srsrsrsr said:


> Thank you SMaha. Yes I called AHC and told that medical has been cleared. I think my medical got cleared after 3 months and 18 days. One of my friend got his visa after 2 weeks after his case was forwarded to SCO. I dont think there is such 90 days theory. They are processing on their will. Hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:


 hey srsrsrsr
thats good to hear..touchwood..if there isnt a 90 day theory its good...its been more than 8 months and been 38 days in queue...i just hope they are kind enuf to grant us waiting since so long...its inhuman and unjust!
All the best! keep us posted of ne helpful info
Regards!


----------



## Spousevisa

Absolutely...
what do they mean by cannot jump!! If they say processing time is 7 months then applicants completing 7 months time should be granted visa on time... Also applicants completing 8 9 months after their medical clearance should be given visa immediately.. This is unfair to keep others waiting for more than 7 months...



aus309 said:


> Very true...and when i said that i will be completing 7 months soon...she said they cannot jump the queue just for ur case..
> 
> In that case how come jan/feb applicants have got their visas before dec applicants..if there is some pending documents, delays in mediacls etc then its understandable...they are working on their own terms...


----------



## SMaha

Spousevisa said:


> The operators themselves don't know anything i feel at times.... If others are getting visa in 4 months time then why aren't they granting visa for applicants like Smaha, Ishtpal, Balhary.. Just don't understand how they process visa and how they work...


hi spousevisa!
my sentiments exactly..sumtimes i feel physically going to Delhi and questioning them on their policies itself wont yield ne results..! everybody is as clueless as the applicant themselves..! like i said earlier, their responses are now @ the tip of our tongues..and us applicants can actually do the operator's jobs better...with more sensitivity and understanding!
All the best!


----------



## Spousevisa

There is nothing we can do except seeing others getting visa and waiting for our turn... That's how it is.. It's getting very painful and very upsetting day by day... 



SMaha said:


> hi spousevisa!
> my sentiments exactly..sumtimes i feel physically going to Delhi and questioning them on their policies itself wont yield ne results..! everybody is as clueless as the applicant themselves..! like i said earlier, their responses are now @ the tip of our tongues..and us applicants can actually do the operator's jobs better...with more sensitivity and understanding!
> All the best!


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> There is nothing we can do except seeing others getting visa and waiting for our turn... That's how it is.. It's getting painful and more upsetting day by day...


Hi Spousevisa, our cases are in queue for almost same time. I assume we both will get the visas in this month..:rain:


----------



## aus309

Hi,

From past 2-3 weeks the TFN site is showing the same message i.e. "The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again. " and when resubmitting the details..it takes to address page.

Earlier it used to show "You do not have a valid visa..."

Any idea how to resolve this.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> From past 2-3 weeks the TFN site is showing the same message i.e. "The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again. " and when resubmitting the details..it takes to address page.
> 
> Earlier it used to show "You do not have a valid visa..."
> 
> Any idea how to resolve this.


Hi aus309, I am getting the same answer. Dont know what does this means????


----------



## Spousevisa

Hope we get it in this month... Rather i hope we all get it in this month 



nkdangar said:


> Hi Spousevisa, our cases are in queue for almost same time. I assume we both will get the visas in this month..:rain:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Spousevisa said:


> Hope we get it in this month... Rather i hope we all get it in this month


Hi Spousevisa.

When was your case forwarded to SCO. When I called AHC today they told me they got my medical clearance but hasn't forwarded to SCO yet. They said it's in initial stage. When is your DOL.

Thank you


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Srs...

My DOL is 23/1/2013 



Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Spousevisa.
> 
> When was your case forwarded to SCO. When I called AHC today they told me they got my medical clearance but hasn't forwarded to SCO yet. They said it's in initial stage. When is your DOL.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## rpandit

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Srs...
> 
> My DOL is 23/1/2013


hey ma dol is 20-12-12
its mean tht applicant since nov 12 r still pending..


----------



## SMaha

rpandit said:


> hey ma dol is 20-12-12
> its mean tht applicant since nov 12 r still pending..


hi rpandit
waitingausvisa and anika03 are septmeber and october applicants respectively... im an october applicant too..october applicants are still waiting dear..but i dont know whats the criteria they are using..first in queue or DOL...cos feb applicants have also got their visa yest (pardeep-as per SS data)its more than 8 months for me and for a couple its more than a year... frustration has reached boiling point..!
Regards!


----------



## rpandit

SMaha said:


> hi rpandit
> waitingausvisa and anika03 are septmeber and october applicants respectively... im an october applicant too..october applicants are still waiting dear..but i dont know whats the criteria they are using..first in queue or DOL...cos feb applicants have also got their visa yest (pardeep-as per SS data)its more than 8 months for me and for a couple its more than a year... frustration has reached boiling point..!
> Regards!


hii
i thnk they hv their own criteria tht nobody knows...ma temper is on d top now..just wann one gun to shot them


----------



## rpandit

missing ma love alot


----------



## shiny2013

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Shiny, Please relax. I know how frustrating it is for all of us. Today I called global feedback unit. They said they are processing 26 March medical or so. I did mine on 8th of march and hospital uploaded on 15th. But still havent heard from CO. It will be better to not waste the time and apply for tourist visa. Now neither I can apply tourist visa nor wait. Dont Know what to do. Lord pls help all of us. :fingerscrossed:


hi srsrsrsr,

thnx for update.Can i know the number?
can i know ur dol??
and the reason y u cant apply visitors visa??
im planning to apply it,though my CO said it ll be processed only after medicals are cleared.i thought it ll take 3 more more months after medicals and hence i can go in tv.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

shiny2013 said:


> hi srsrsrsr,
> 
> thnx for update.Can i know the number?
> can i know ur dol??
> and the reason y u cant apply visitors visa??
> im planning to apply it,though my CO said it ll be processed only after medicals are cleared.i thought it ll take 3 more more months after medicals and hence i can go in tv.


Hi Shiny. I mean I cannot apply for tourist visa means I have already completed 6 months nearly so I dont think there would be any point. My DOL is 07/01/2013. If you have recently applied then do apply for it and ask your case officer before you apply. Yes, it will take nearly 4 months to get medical cleared. Everyone is in the same phase. Gud luck.


----------



## s00071609

Srsrsrsr said:


> Thank you SMaha. Yes I called AHC and told that medical has been cleared. I think my medical got cleared after 3 months and 18 days. One of my friend got his visa after 2 weeks after his case was forwarded to SCO. I dont think there is such 90 days theory. They are processing on their will. Hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:


Good to hear that. There is no theory as such that applies to AHC. 90 day was just a trend if you medical gets cleared in a week. But if you wait for 3-4 months, I dont think it will take another 3 months for a grant. Keep us updated. You are from Nep so its normal that it gets referred to GH. No nepali applicant has got it cleared in a few days. Goodluck and keep us updated


----------



## aus309

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi aus309, I am getting the same answer. Dont know what does this means????


Im getting the same old message now..u do not have a valid visa...etc...

Was enetring the surname in place of first name...check if u are entering the details correctly..


----------



## Srsrsrsr

s00071609 said:


> Good to hear that. There is no theory as such that applies to AHC. 90 day was just a trend if you medical gets cleared in a week. But if you wait for 3-4 months, I dont think it will take another 3 months for a grant. Keep us updated. You are from Nep so its normal that it gets referred to GH. No nepali applicant has got it cleared in a few days. Goodluck and keep us updated



Hi s00071609

Looks like you are also from nepal. What's happening with your case. But I have heard and seen some people getting visa within 5 months of lodgement even though they are nepalese. Hope for the best.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

aus309 said:


> Im getting the same old message now..u do not have a valid visa...etc...
> 
> Was enetring the surname in place of first name...check if u are entering the details correctly..



Hi aus309. Yes I tried to enter again but says the same thing detail doesnot match. When was your DOL.


----------



## dream_chaser

Hi,

Are any of your calls to the AHC office,New Delhi being connected to the operators? It seems like they are not picking any calls since the last 3 days. I've called 4 times in the last two days,but I haven't spoken to the operator too. Seems like I've been put on hold for eternity!


----------



## aus309

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi aus309. Yes I tried to enter again but says the same thing detail doesnot match. When was your DOL.


My dol is 27th dec...


----------



## nannu

dil482 said:


> My wife case is with SCO & waiting for final decision.
> 
> Can i apply Visitor visa for her & when visa is approved can she fly to NZ (as they should not be in australia while visa is finalised) or do they need to go to India again????
> 
> Thank you.


When was your file sent for final decision?


----------



## s00071609

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi s00071609
> 
> Looks like you are also from nepal. What's happening with your case. But I have heard and seen some people getting visa within 5 months of lodgement even though they are nepalese. Hope for the best.


Well i applied in Mid March, medical was sent on 23 May. Hasn't been cleared yet. Yes some people got visa in 5 months- Nepalese. But med from Nep takes time. 

I am just waiting for med clearance- no news so far. When did you apply, did med??
Has your file queued for decision??


----------



## Srsrsrsr

s00071609 said:


> Well i applied in Mid March, medical was sent on 23 May. Hasn't been cleared yet. Yes some people got visa in 5 months- Nepalese. But med from Nep takes time.
> 
> I am just waiting for med clearance- no news so far. When did you apply, did med??
> Has your file queued for decision??



DOL on 7th Jan 2013. Medical uploaded on 15th March and called AHC and got to know that medical been cleared. 

You can also call 133 177 in australia. It's global feedback unit and you can ask them for medical updates. I called them and said that they are processing 26th march medical. 

I dont know abt my case been forwarded. Operator told me that has not been yet forwarded and still with CO. I dont know how long more to wait.


----------



## anika03

got my grant letter, all the best guys...


----------



## rpandit

anika03 said:


> got my grant letter, all the best guys...


wowww
heartly congz to u..wish u a grt life in aus..


----------



## nannu

My Guess is that *Rachamallu*, d*ream_chaser*, *Ud*, *SMaha* and *RPSingh* will get visa withing this month.


----------



## rpandit

nannu said:


> My Guess is that *Rachamallu*, d*ream_chaser*, *Ud*, *SMaha* and *RPSingh* will get visa withing this month.


rite sayng..now its turn of oct applicant..good luck guys..


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> My Guess is that *Rachamallu*, d*ream_chaser*, *Ud*, *SMaha* and *RPSingh* will get visa withing this month.


hi nannu can u pls tell me..when CO assigned to u ..did he/she calld u or sent a mail to u ..how u got informed about CO assign..??


----------



## dil482

nannu said:


> When was your file sent for final decision?


11/6/13 - donno how long it will take...

DOL: 21/12/13

I have called AHC on 12/6/13 and they advised to wait for 3 weeks..but it is getting delayed & i called yesterday and other operator said 8-12 months. So, not sure and getting irritated to check emails daily..

give me your opinion Nannu,

Much appreciated


----------



## aki007

if these people are still clearing sept and oct applicants..idk wen will they reach up to the december lodged applicants  its so damn frustrating..already cleared 7 months time frame and still waiting..moreover they don't bother to reply or shw any courtsy atleast we can use our brains somewhere else for better...they are torturing us for nothing...


----------



## aki007

rpandit said:


> hey..dnt be sad dear..sometime i also get frustrate but i no one day it vl definatly come..ahc dnt hv ny odr option..they can delay our case only but at last they hv to grant it..ma dol is 20-12-12..im also waitng since a vry long period..so dnt wry nd be positive..


thanks..

we both are dec applicants..i wish they just gear up now...most irritating part is they don't reply to any of the emails. may all 2012 applicants got thr visas in july itself..  m just sick of crying and family is sick of seeing me with poped out eyes all the time...m just so loosin it..:


----------



## rpandit

aki007 said:


> thanks..
> 
> we both are dec applicants..i wish they just gear up now...most irritating part is they don't reply to any of the emails. may all 2012 applicants got thr visas in july itself..  m just sick of crying and family is sick of seeing me with poped out eyes all the time...m just so loosin it..:  [
> 
> i vl pray for all 2012 applicant..
> whts ur dol nd where is ur file nw?? forwarded to sco or not??if yes thn plz reply when??
> thnx in advance


----------



## aki007

rpandit said:


> aki007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks..
> 
> we both are dec applicants..i wish they just gear up now...most irritating part is they don't reply to any of the emails. may all 2012 applicants got thr visas in july itself..  m just sick of crying and family is sick of seeing me with poped out eyes all the time...m just so loosin it..:  [
> 
> i vl pray for all 2012 applicant..
> whts ur dol nd where is ur file nw?? forwarded to sco or not??if yes thn plz reply when??
> thnx in advance
> 
> 
> 
> lol....u copied my comment.. that shows ur on the same track..
> my file is with sco ..
Click to expand...


----------



## rpandit

aki007 said:


> rpandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol....u copied my comment.. that shows ur on the same track..
> my file is with sco ..
> 
> 
> 
> ma file is also in queue for final decesion..i thnk v both vl get our visa on same date lol..i wish tht day come soon..keep in touch..
Click to expand...


----------



## SMaha

aki007 said:


> rpandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol....u copied my comment.. that shows ur on the same track..
> my file is with sco ..
> 
> 
> 
> hey aki007/rpandit
> i guess all of us are on d same track..frustrated nd cranky nd crying most of the time.. only difference is the DOL..
> its hard to think of sumthing else inspite of trying to distract oneself...how much music or tv or cooking nd cleaning can one do...!!?!?
> ghoom firke visa pe sui atak jaati hai...!!! our spouse's are bearing d brunt of our frustrations im sure...!
> neway..doesnt look like today has been lucky for ne1 apart from anika03 who received her grant.. one more july day gone to dust...
> hoping tom is a positive day...
> Regards!
Click to expand...


----------



## aki007

SMaha said:


> aki007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey aki007/rpandit
> i guess all of us are on d same track..frustrated nd cranky nd crying most of the time.. only difference is the DOL..
> its hard to think of sumthing else inspite of trying to distract oneself...how much music or tv or cooking nd cleaning can one do...!!?!?
> ghoom firke visa pe sui atak jaati hai...!!! our spouse's are bearing d brunt of our frustrations im sure...!
> neway..doesnt look like today has been lucky for ne1 apart from anika03 who received her grant.. one more july day gone to dust...
> hoping tom is a positive day...
> Regards!
> 
> 
> 
> i wish..i wish..just keep on wishing each day...i kno all of us are frustrated to the core..and ur ryt smaha...ghoom fir ke sui visa pe atak jati hai..i have stopped taking to my husband coz we both have nothing else to talk about but visa..i dnt want to b a cry baby wich affects his work so keep on avoiding his calls..this is so bad..i mean god they need 7 mnths for dis...7 months..  i just pray every moment for all out dr...we hv full ryt to b dr wid our mates
> hope we gt it soon..may tomwrw b the lucy day..
Click to expand...


----------



## SMaha

rpandit said:


> SMaha said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey smaha gudevng
> its seem tht u r dr. tht can understand what d patient feelng at d time of operation..
> jus jocking but ur words gives happiness to me nd i feel lyk im not alone in ds world..thr r many ppl hu r in a same situation lyk me..i wish ur words cms true for tmrw..
> 
> 
> 
> hi rpandit
> im not a dr dear..im a paramedic..im a clinical nutritionist..but i can sure understand what patients feel ..Drs are human na..they complete the operation within the prescribed time...in Delhi @ the AHC, humanity isnt the priority, money is. and they have dat. so they are taking their own sweet time...!!!
> ur right..the forum can take be very helpful and provide info abt who got visa and who dint...so its giving us the hope that the AHC doesnt. but it can be very frustrating as well.. seeing others get their grants can provide hope and also can make one very dejected after the initial hope wanes off..!!!
> Regards!
Click to expand...


----------



## SMaha

aki007 said:


> SMaha said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wish..i wish..just keep on wishing each day...i kno all of us are frustrated to the core..and ur ryt smaha...ghoom fir ke sui visa pe atak jati hai..i have stopped taking to my husband coz we both have nothing else to talk about but visa..i dnt want to b a cry baby wich affects his work so keep on avoiding his calls..this is so bad..i mean god they need 7 mnths for dis...7 months..  i just pray every moment for all out dr...we hv full ryt to b dr wid our mates
> hope we gt it soon..may tomwrw b the lucy day..
> 
> 
> 
> yes aki007
> i feel the same..i rant and rave at my husband nd remove whatever frustration i have.then decide its futile and every1 is as helpless as we are.. mayb we shud just talk to them abt everything under the sun..but not the visa..!!! waiting for strangers to decide when we shud be with our spouses...grossly unfair and totally inhuman! i swing between the forum and my email id..and get increasingly upset wen there isnt nething abt the spouse visa..!!!:ranger:
> hopefully tom is a lucky day..tom is US holiday..usko grants na dene ka bahaana na banaye toh acha hai...!!! AHC hai..kuch bhi possible hai!!!!
> Regards!!
Click to expand...


----------



## aki007

SMaha said:


> aki007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes aki007
> i feel the same..i rant and rave at my husband nd remove whatever frustration i have.then decide its futile and every1 is as helpless as we are.. mayb we shud just talk to them abt everything under the sun..but not the visa..!!! waiting for strangers to decide when we shud be with our spouses...grossly unfair and totally inhuman! i swing between the forum and my email id..and get increasingly upset wen there isnt nething abt the spouse visa..!!!:ranger:
> hopefully tom is a lucky day..tom is US holiday..usko grants na dene ka bahaana na banaye toh acha hai...!!! AHC hai..kuch bhi possible hai!!!!
> Regards!!
> 
> 
> 
> i was lukin at the same thing..thot drz no holiday in july in delhi AHC...so won't b an excuse..
> 
> i have to make a request to everyone in the forum...whenever sumone gets visa pl dnt ignore forum aftr that..u post "got visa" and jus disappear actually irritates more..from previous posts..anika03 is still replying wich is a positive thing..so guys n grls...stay connected even if u get ur visas coz den u can clear everyone's doubts
> all the best to all....may gud news cums tomwrw... :ranger: :ranger: :ranger: :ranger:
Click to expand...


----------



## Spousevisa

Dear AHC, 
Out of frustration I wish to dedicate this song to you 

Apne karam ki kar adayein.... Kar de idhar bhi tu nigaahein.... AHC Sun raha hai naa tu... Ro rahe hai hum sab VISA ke liye...
Waqt bhi thehara hai.... Kaise kyun ye huaa.... Kaash VISA aise aaye.... Jaise koi duaa... AHC Sun raha hai naa tu... Ro rahe hai hum sab VISA ke liye...


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> hi nannu can u pls tell me..when CO assigned to u ..did he/she calld u or sent a mail to u ..how u got informed about CO assign..??


Hi

My CO was assigned on 11-Jun-13, he called and asked to do medicals. Which i did on 17-Jun-13. On 28-Jun-13 I received email from CO that my file has been queued for final decision.


----------



## rpandit

nannu said:


> Hi
> 
> My CO was assigned on 11-Jun-13, he called and asked to do medicals. Which i did on 17-Jun-13. On 28-Jun-13 I received email from CO that my file has been queued for final decision.


hey nannu,
whts ur dol?
its rely gud nd surprising for me tht ur medical has been cleared in 10 dayz nd in same month ur file has been forwarded to sco..
hu is ur co..??
plz reply


----------



## garry020481

*medical delays*

hi guys just spoke to immigration, for 309 visa they are currently processing medicals lodged on 26thmarch2103, hope this info helps.


----------



## farkot

Dear Admin/SRVJ,

The SS sheet needs updation. Lots of pending entries to be added to the sheet. Please update


----------



## farkot

Dear Admin/SRVJ,

The SS sheet needs updation. Lots of pending entries to be added to the sheet. Please update


----------



## srvj

shiny2013 said:


> hi,
> my do, is feb 20th..im planning to apply tourist visa.Iam awaiting med clearance.
> should i apply the normal visitors visa or sponsored visitors visa?pls suggest


Hi,

Better apply Normal visitor visa. meanwhile if you get your medical clearance, u will get ur visa directly.


----------



## srvj

farkot said:


> Dear Admin/SRVJ,
> 
> The SS sheet needs updation. Lots of pending entries to be added to the sheet. Please update


HI All,

I have updated SS today,

Finally AHC started giving visas. 

congrats to those who got visas.

NEW USERS - please update your details in ss (If you havent) 

link to update SS details: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6R9h8d8D0jcg14l7xbPSunGn_TmFXSA8MVMzlhOWw/viewform


link to view SS details: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


thank you


----------



## nannu

rpandit said:


> hey nannu,
> whts ur dol?
> its rely gud nd surprising for me tht ur medical has been cleared in 10 dayz nd in same month ur file has been forwarded to sco..
> hu is ur co..??
> plz reply


Hi Rpandit

DOL is 11-Apr-13

My medicals were cleared in 2 days, the count is 10 days because the Doctor took 8 days to upload the medical results.

My CO code is Jitin Rawal.


----------



## diya0001

hi all, im new to this forum..
my dol: dec 18,2012.
call for medicals: feb 14 ,2013
medicals done: feb 25,2013
forwarded to sco: mar 1,2013
tourist visa applied: mar 25,2013
tourist visa granted: apr 4,2013
mail to exit aus: may 15, 2013
exited aus: may 30,2013
and from then I am told case is in queue.  
tired of waitinggg!!!!!


----------



## Justanu

diya0001 said:


> hi all, im new to this forum..
> my dol: dec 18,2012.
> call for medicals: feb 14 ,2013
> medicals done: feb 25,2013
> forwarded to sco: mar 1,2013
> tourist visa applied: mar 25,2013
> tourist visa granted: apr 4,2013
> mail to exit aus: may 15, 2013
> exited aus: may 30,2013
> and from then I am told case is in queue.
> tired of waitinggg!!!!!


Hey Diya,

When they asked you to exit the country did they mention that it was for the grant of visa that they are asking you to exit or did they say it was to further process your application?


----------



## nannu

dil482 said:


> 11/6/13 - donno how long it will take...
> 
> DOL: 21/12/13
> 
> I have called AHC on 12/6/13 and they advised to wait for 3 weeks..but it is getting delayed & i called yesterday and other operator said 8-12 months. So, not sure and getting irritated to check emails daily..
> 
> give me your opinion Nannu,
> 
> Much appreciated


Hi,

We cant really say anything about how AHC works and how they prioritize and processes cases. You are very close to completing 7 months, so keep you hopes of getting it soon. Keep your :fingerscrossed: and chill


----------



## nina999

I phoned the Delhi office to find out the exact date that the file was queued but they refused to give me an exact date!!!... why is that? So annoying...


----------



## diya0001

Justanu said:


> Hey Diya,
> 
> When they asked you to exit the country did they mention that it was for the grant of visa that they are asking you to exit or did they say it was to further process your application?


hey Justanu,

i was told the case assesment is over and it will be processed further only if i exit australia. And also i was only given two months of visit visa from apr 4 to june 4 telling that my visa will be ready in june. So when the mail came telling tht i shud be outside aus i thot it is for the grant of visa. i exited quickly and waiting for more than a month.


----------



## Justanu

nina999 said:


> I phoned the Delhi office to find out the exact date that the file was queued but they refused to give me an exact date!!!... why is that? So annoying...


Thats weird, I just spoke to them today morning and I reconfirmed my date for when it was queued for final decision... I really think it depends on the operator who picks up the phone and his/fer mood then....


----------



## aus309

Justanu said:


> Hey Diya,
> 
> When they asked you to exit the country did they mention that it was for the grant of visa that they are asking you to exit or did they say it was to further process your application?


Hi Diya,

My wife's case is same..she went back back twice from aus...first time they queued for final decision and since it took she came back to aus again.. and now again they asked to go back...she went back 3 days back...DOL is 27th dec 2012...when i ask they say processing time is 8-12 months...

please keep me posted on ur progress...if u get before 18th july...thats when u compleyte 7 months...thats some sort of good news that they are processing atleast within 7 months..

Thanks.


----------



## nannu

nina999 said:


> I phoned the Delhi office to find out the exact date that the file was queued but they refused to give me an exact date!!!... why is that? So annoying...


Hi Nina,

When did u complete to medicals and submit PCC?

Do you know if your medical have been cleared? File is queued for final decision after medical clearance and in most cases the CO will email or call you to tell that file has been queued for final decision. 
Have you received any such call or email from your CO?

Cheers


----------



## Justanu

diya0001 said:


> hey Justanu,
> 
> i was told the case assesment is over and it will be processed further only if i exit australia. And also i was only given two months of visit visa from apr 4 to june 4 telling that my visa will be ready in june. So when the mail came telling tht i shud be outside aus i thot it is for the grant of visa. i exited quickly and waiting for more than a month.


Hmmm... From what I see in the spreadsheet they have begun granting visas to those who have been in the queue since March/ April or who have been waiting for more than 6-8 months. SO maybe your visa is on the way...The delay was cause they did not grant visas in the month of June.... So hold on and dont lose hope...


----------



## nina999

hey, my husband completed his medicals and pcc around mid april and we got a reply around may from the CO that the file had been queued for a final decision... no specific dates were given....


----------



## nina999

yep, you are probably right... just wish they gave more info..


----------



## nannu

srvj said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have updated SS today,
> 
> Finally AHC started giving visas.
> 
> congrats to those who got visas.
> 
> NEW USERS - please update your details in ss (If you havent)
> 
> link to update SS details: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6R9h8d8D0jcg14l7xbPSunGn_TmFXSA8MVMzlhOWw/viewform
> 
> 
> link to view SS details: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9
> 
> 
> thank you



Hi SRVJ

New User diya0001 is not in the SS. Please add her details.

Thanks


----------



## Justanu

nina999 said:


> hey, my husband completed his medicals and pcc around mid april and we got a reply around may from the CO that the file had been queued for a final decision... no specific dates were given....


So in most cases, the date on which the case officer sent you that it has been queued for final decision will be the date you're looking for,...


----------



## nannu

nina999 said:


> hey, my husband completed his medicals and pcc around mid april and we got a reply around may from the CO that the file had been queued for a final decision... no specific dates were given....


You can assume that your file was queued on the same date that you received the email.


----------



## nina999

nannu said:


> You can assume that your file was queued on the same date that you received the email.


Perhaps, perhaps not. The reason being is that the CO only email us because my husband contacted him... he had completed medicals in early april and sent pcc around mid april..


----------



## nannu

diya0001 said:


> hey Justanu,
> 
> i was told the case assesment is over and it will be processed further only if i exit australia. And also i was only given two months of visit visa from apr 4 to june 4 telling that my visa will be ready in june. So when the mail came telling tht i shud be outside aus i thot it is for the grant of visa. i exited quickly and waiting for more than a month.


Hi Divya,

The average time from file in queue to visa is 60- 90 days according to the data in the SS, plus the average processing time at AHC is 7 months. You have crosses both. I guess the delay was because they were not granting visas in June…..but now JULY is here, so hang on a lil and hopefully you’ll get it soon. 


Cheers


----------



## diya0001

Justanu said:


> Hmmm... From what I see in the spreadsheet they have begun granting visas to those who have been in the queue since March/ April or who have been waiting for more than 6-8 months. SO maybe your visa is on the way...The delay was cause they did not grant visas in the month of June.... So hold on and dont lose hope...


yeah. thanks. just getting frustrated day by day. just hoping tht the visa is around the corner. i wil keep u posted.


----------



## aki007

I wish we get it in ds mnth....i c lot of dec applicants and lot of othr applicants waitng for 7-8 mnths...i think guys its gonna b our month of success...keep ur hopes high and keep praying


----------



## aki007

diya0001 said:


> yeah. thanks. just getting frustrated day by day. just hoping tht the visa is around the corner. i wil keep u posted.


hey diya0001
just read ur post..my case is exactly the same......waiting for more than a month aftr getting offshored and conpleted 7 months as well...even i waa granted wid a mnth visa onli  hope we get it soon....i thot i waa the onli one with this weird timings....lot of my friends got thr visas in 3-5 working days aftr gttng offshored.....i thnk m not lucky enuff   ...god wish it cums soon


----------



## nannu

srvj said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have updated SS today,
> 
> Finally AHC started giving visas.
> 
> congrats to those who got visas.
> 
> NEW USERS - please update your details in ss (If you havent)
> 
> link to update SS details: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6R9h8d8D0jcg14l7xbPSunGn_TmFXSA8MVMzlhOWw/viewform
> 
> 
> link to view SS details: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9
> 
> 
> thank you


Hi, please ignore my earlier post about new user diya0001. i misread the user name as divya0001. sorry about that.


----------



## diya0001

aki007 said:


> hey diya0001
> just read ur post..my case is exactly the same......waiting for more than a month aftr getting offshored and conpleted 7 months as well...even i waa granted wid a mnth visa onli  hope we get it soon....i thot i waa the onli one with this weird timings....lot of my friends got thr visas in 3-5 working days aftr gttng offshored.....i thnk m not lucky enuff   ...god wish it cums soon


hi aki007,

yes. hoping the same here. i even missed my hubby's bday. AHC is not at all considerate. They just reply asking us to WAIT. They dont understand our feelings.


----------



## aki007

diya0001 said:


> hi aki007,
> 
> yes. hoping the same here. i even missed my hubby's bday. AHC is not at all considerate. They just reply asking us to WAIT. They dont understand our feelings.


Yeah.....they r heartless...i asked AHC couple of times but they just refuse to gv ne information...i dnt understand we have full ryt to ask fr an update about our case..y dont they understand that its nt the timeframe bt its dr limited knowledge wich irritates and makes us impatient...my husband is under medication since last month
..i hav to b dr...onli god knws wots gud un it..


----------



## srvj

nannu said:


> Hi SRVJ
> 
> New User diya0001 is not in the SS. Please add her details.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Nannu,

No problem

It has been added today

thank you for your help.


----------



## s00071609

Justanu said:


> Hey Diya,
> 
> When they asked you to exit the country did they mention that it was for the grant of visa that they are asking you to exit or did they say it was to further process your application?


U guys haven't yet understood the AHC game. They ask you to leave aus when you get med cleared before forwarding your file for decision. In some cases, they won't grant TV if your medical is pending. Best is to wait and wait and wait until u get the partner visa. If too much money go for TV and be in Aus for few weeks and then leave Aus and wait for few more months for the grant.

Its nothing like "visa is ready for grant" when they ask you to be out of Aus- while it should be. Can't do anything because if you don't leave Aus- your file will get stuck in the pipe line. I withdrew it after a couple of weeks after lodging TV after knowing this dirty game. If you still think its worth, God help you. I discourage TV coz the way AHC is dealing with TV applicants who are awaiting partner visa has dramatically changed compared to 2012. So its up to you..........


----------



## s00071609

hi all,
If anyone from Nepal is Updating SS. Please use Nepal in Location so that we can see countrywise trend.


----------



## aus309

s00071609 said:


> U guys haven't yet understood the AHC game. They ask you to leave aus when you get med cleared before forwarding your file for decision. In some cases, they won't grant TV if your medical is pending. Best is to wait and wait and wait until u get the partner visa. If too much money go for TV and be in Aus for few weeks and then leave Aus and wait for few more months for the grant.
> 
> Its nothing like "visa is ready for grant" when they ask you to be out of Aus- while it should be. Can't do anything because if you don't leave Aus- your file will get stuck in the pipe line. I withdrew it after a couple of weeks after lodging TV after knowing this dirty game. If you still think its worth, God help you. I discourage TV coz the way AHC is dealing with TV applicants who are awaiting partner visa has dramatically changed compared to 2012. So its up to you..........


I completely agree...my wife has travelled twice out of aus...and as per my conversation with co...she said u cannot wait in aus for visa grant...u have to come and wait in india for few months..the more u stay there the more delayed it will get....tv is genrealy for visiting and meeting ur spouse for few days and then come back and wait...thats excatly what she said...they are insane...dont have any heart...
Last thing they should think about ppl going to aus in tv is...he/ she has stayed with her spouse for sometime so we can take their as low priority...which i am sure they are thinking like that...


----------



## aki007

s00071609 said:


> U guys haven't yet understood the AHC game. They ask you to leave aus when you get med cleared before forwarding your file for decision. In some cases, they won't grant TV if your medical is pending. Best is to wait and wait and wait until u get the partner visa. If too much money go for TV and be in Aus for few weeks and then leave Aus and wait for few more months for the grant.
> 
> Its nothing like "visa is ready for grant" when they ask you to be out of Aus- while it should be. Can't do anything because if you don't leave Aus- your file will get stuck in the pipe line. I withdrew it after a couple of weeks after lodging TV after knowing this dirty game. If you still think its worth, God help you. I discourage TV coz the way AHC is dealing with TV applicants who are awaiting partner visa has dramatically changed compared to 2012. So its up to you..........


I agree with u..all we have to di is wait...


----------



## s00071609

New electronic health processing set to speed up visa applications

Read this while I find out if this info is in immi website.


----------



## anika03

09 is the code for my CO and 103 for my SCO


----------



## Pra-Rads

I read the posts of all the partners here waiting for the visa grant and cant help but think that you all are so lucky that you all have got your medical clearance atleast.......just one fine days the golden email will pop in your inbox granting you the joy of reuniting with your partner. 

For me getting my medical clearance has become like getting the biggest joy....I have been waiting for my clearance for the past 7 months and still waiting!!! living away from my husband for the past 15 months !!!!!

There is always someone a little unhappier than you are !!!!.....

I wish the best to everyone !


----------



## s00071609

Diac has switch its medical processing system from e-health to e-medical. Its the reason why medicals are taking too long. Now the new system has started from 1 july 2013. But i am unsure if we have been waiting for clearance for few weeks not, the new system roll out will do any good.
Switching system usually requires a lot of manual processing in a transitional phase. Has anyone tried calling global feedback recently????


----------



## Srsrsrsr

s00071609 said:


> Diac has switch its medical processing system from e-health to e-medical. Its the reason why medicals are taking too long. Now the new system has started from 1 july 2013. But i am unsure if we have been waiting for clearance for few weeks not, the new system roll out will do any good.
> Switching system usually requires a lot of manual processing in a transitional phase. Has anyone tried calling global feedback recently????



Yes, I did on Monday and they said they are processing 26th March medical.


----------



## nannu

Pra-Rads said:


> I read the posts of all the partners here waiting for the visa grant and cant help but think that you all are so lucky that you all have got your medical clearance atleast.......just one fine days the golden email will pop in your inbox granting you the joy of reuniting with your partner.
> 
> For me getting my medical clearance has become like getting the biggest joy....I have been waiting for my clearance for the past 7 months and still waiting!!! living away from my husband for the past 15 months !!!!!
> 
> There is always someone a little unhappier than you are !!!!.....
> 
> I wish the best to everyone !


Although i have been lucky to get medical clearnace in 2 days, but i completely agree with you about how everyone is only talking about their frustration and AHC's style of working.
Every single day away from our partner is equally difficult for each one of us.
We have all missed important occasions like b'days, Anniversaries, festivals etc. But talking only about that makes it even worse, for us and ppl around us *(and also for ppl reading our posts)*.

I would love to hear from you guyz about how u are spending ur time. What u do to make this time easier for both u & ur partner. 

Cheer up ppl.....being sad  wont push AHC :noidea: to process ur visa faster. So no point wasting time of ur life being low and feeling lonely. Just consider this time as ur courtship period before u got married. Try to make best use of this time rather than waste it crying.

Ok enough of :blah: lecturing  Let's see how many positive :lalala: posts we get after all that lecture


----------



## s00071609

Srsrsrsr said:


> Yes, I did on Monday and they said they are processing 26th March medical.


u SAID U CALLED IN MID JUNE? ISN'T IT. MONDAY????


----------



## aki007

nannu said:


> Although i have been lucky to get medical clearnace in 2 days, but i completely agree with you about how everyone is only talking about their frustration and AHC's style of working.
> Every single day away from our partner is equally difficult for each one of us.
> We have all missed important occasions like b'days, Anniversaries, festivals etc. But talking only about that makes it even worse, for us and ppl around us *(and also for ppl reading our posts)*.
> 
> I would love to hear from you guyz about how u are spending ur time. What u do to make this time easier for both u & ur partner.
> 
> Cheer up ppl.....being sad  wont push AHC :noidea: to process ur visa faster. So no point wasting time of ur life being low and feeling lonely. Just consider this time as ur courtship period before u got married. Try to make best use of this time rather than waste it crying.
> 
> Ok enough of :blah: lecturing  Let's see how many positive :lalala: posts we get after all that lecture


Ur ryt infact everyone knows its nt gud wasting ths tym crying...as m doin all the tym  bt thats the onli place whr u can gt ur frustrations out...atleast ur frustration ends up with hearing some technically gud and positive from other users....

I had a word with another agent and she told me...whosoever's application is sent for funal decisoin is straight up home..thrz nothn apprehensive and its nt rigid that embassy will clear up thr visas in 7 mnths time..it vould gi up a week or two bt surely ull gt ur visa. she said she heeself is handlung so many cases which has already crossed 8 months and yes because they gt tied up with rules and regulatin changes..thats y they dnt grant "many" visas in june..that doesnt mean they dnt work....lastly she said..although embassy is very particular about thr timimngs thy try and clear most of the cases in 7 mnths yime frame...if ng stuck sumwhr else...

Hope this info helps..
Regards..:ranger:


----------



## aki007

M SO SORRY GUYS FOR HUGE SPELLUNG MISTAKES .LOL..M USING MY PHONE EVERYTIME AND U KNOW HOW KEYPADS WORKS..SO SORRY...


----------



## Srsrsrsr

s00071609 said:


> u SAID U CALLED IN MID JUNE? ISN'T IT. MONDAY????


Yes i did in mid june as well and last monday as well.


----------



## s00071609

Srsrsrsr said:


> Yes i did in mid june as well and last monday as well.


So they told you the same date 26 March in mid june and last monday, is this right. It means they are sleeping.


----------



## Spousevisa

Tomorrow Friday, hope they grant visa to few applicants tomorrow before they go on long weekend :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pra-Rads

nannu said:


> Although i have been lucky to get medical clearnace in 2 days, but i completely agree with you about how everyone is only talking about their frustration and AHC's style of working.
> Every single day away from our partner is equally difficult for each one of us.
> We have all missed important occasions like b'days, Anniversaries, festivals etc. But talking only about that makes it even worse, for us and ppl around us *(and also for ppl reading our posts)*.
> 
> I would love to hear from you guyz about how u are spending ur time. What u do to make this time easier for both u & ur partner.
> 
> Cheer up ppl.....being sad  wont push AHC :noidea: to process ur visa faster. So no point wasting time of ur life being low and feeling lonely. Just consider this time as ur courtship period before u got married. Try to make best use of this time rather than waste it crying.
> 
> Ok enough of :blah: lecturing  Let's see how many positive :lalala: posts we get after all that lecture


Hey Nannu,

Good to hear from you. Thanks for the pep talk buddy !!

Yeah, I am trying very hard to concentrate on other things like searching Seek.com.au to study the job market in Sydney !!!.... I was working as a an research analyst with Ernst Young and quit my job last year in hope of getting visa on time heheheee!!!!...... So I don't want any more time wastage related to my career....lolzz 

Its been long so I am meeting my husband next month for a small vacation in Philippines .......

Guys I once asked God to make my married life fun and never let the honeymoojn period end hehe !! I think God has taken me too srsly......since then I have always met my husband with packed bags in hotels !!! hahaha!!! Its like the holiday wont end....I just want to get to Sydney and finally cook for him


----------



## aki007

Pra-Rads said:


> Hey Nannu,
> 
> Good to hear from you. Thanks for the pep talk buddy !!
> 
> Yeah, I am trying very hard to concentrate on other things like searching Seek.com.au to study the job market in Sydney !!!.... I was working as a an research analyst with Ernst Young and quit my job last year in hope of getting visa on time heheheee!!!!...... So I don't want any more time wastage related to my career....lolzz
> 
> Its been long so I am meeting my husband next month for a small vacation in Philippines .......
> 
> Guys I once asked God to make my married life fun and never let the honeymoojn period end hehe !! I think God has taken me too srsly......since then I have always met my husband with packed bags in hotels !!! hahaha!!! Its like the holiday wont end....I just want to get to Sydney and finally cook for him



Even i left my job but since its bn more than a month me getting offshored ans sitting idle widout mony..m joining back aftr a short family trip on 15 dis mnth.....
Ur work is ur best friend..i cant stay home like mad nemore....
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I have been observing it for months though. I am a late february applicant, my case got forwarded for final decision on the 3rd of May . I assume my medicals got cleared back then. I saw a few applicants in the sheet got their visas after 250 days, thats a long wait. In most other best cases people have received their visas within 150 days of lodgement. How do they work from case to case?


----------



## Pra-Rads

aki007 said:


> Even i left my job but since its bn more than a month me getting offshored ans sitting idle widout mony..m joining back aftr a short family trip on 15 dis mnth.....
> Ur work is ur best friend..i cant stay home like mad nemore....
> :fingerscrossed:


Yeah sitting idle sucks !! Perhaps this is the best time to do family trips


----------



## aki007

Pra-Rads said:


> Yeah sitting idle sucks !! Perhaps this is the best time to do family trips


best time yes...but sumwhr i dnt feel like goin out widout my husband..   especially whr i have to attend public ceremonies and parties..


----------



## singh_26

Pra-Rads said:


> Hey Nannu,
> 
> Good to hear from you. Thanks for the pep talk buddy !!
> 
> Yeah, I am trying very hard to concentrate on other things like searching Seek.com.au to study the job market in Sydney !!!.... I was working as a an research analyst with Ernst Young and quit my job last year in hope of getting visa on time heheheee!!!!...... So I don't want any more time wastage related to my career....lolzz
> 
> Its been long so I am meeting my husband next month for a small vacation in Philippines .......
> 
> Guys I once asked God to make my married life fun and never let the honeymoojn period end hehe !! I think God has taken me too srsly......since then I have always met my husband with packed bags in hotels !!! hahaha!!! Its like the holiday wont end....I just want to get to Sydney and finally cook for him


hi i lodged my application in may..and still waiting for CO to assign...but after reading all ur stories here of quitting job and sitting idle for more or near to 1 yr i am feeling little bit afraid because i do resigned from my job and that too after going against to my parents..they even told me to wait till CO get assigned but i didn't :-( ..
so the moral is if something this happened to me in future then my parents gonaa kill me...........
but at the other side i enjoy when i am idle..that time i can do what i want to like study...reading novels,, or reading about new technology, watching debate's in news...


----------



## aki007

singh_26 said:


> hi i lodged my application in may..and still waiting for CO to assign...but after reading all ur stories here of quitting job and sitting idle for more or near to 1 yr i am feeling little bit afraid because i do resigned from my job and that too after going against to my parents..they even told me to wait till CO get assigned but i didn't :-( ..
> so the moral is if something this happened to me in future then my parents gonaa kill me...........
> but at the other side i enjoy when i am idle..that time i can do what i want to like study...reading novels,, or reading about new technology, watching debate's in news...


you know wot...sitting idle is a very bad idea..after sometime u'll go out of money and moreover this enjoyment in very momentry...i would advice u shuld get back to work dis will keep ur mind and heart helathy..and wealthy 
atleast in my case..i will not recommend anyone sitting idle back home and running behind visa all the time...trust me i did it and it SUCKS.....


----------



## garry020481

hi guys got a query, please answer someone

dol- 07thmarch2013
co assigned- 24thapril
medical and 1221 required
medical and form 1221 done 26thapril

since then i havent received any info, after reading about medical processing timing i wrote an email to the co to check on the medical clearance, he replied that medical clearance has been done but didnt say when, now do i assume that the case is in final stages, i.e it has been forwarded final assesment?? my case officer says he is still working on the the application, can someone tell me please what happens now??


----------



## singh_26

aki007 said:


> you know wot...sitting idle is a very bad idea..after sometime u'll go out of money and moreover this enjoyment in very momentry...i would advice u shuld get back to work dis will keep ur mind and heart helathy..and wealthy
> atleast in my case..i will not recommend anyone sitting idle back home and running behind visa all the time...trust me i did it and it SUCKS.....


ok but now i am serving notice period so can't revoke my resignation..i can just say only one thing now ''Sochna kya Jo Bhe Hoga Dekha Jayega''    and advised to all of u also just chill maro u will get ur visa one or other day...i know it's tooooooooooooo much difficult but at this point of time we can't do anything...so be happy and make people who all r connected to u happy...


----------



## Pra-Rads

aki007 said:


> best time yes...but sumwhr i dnt feel like goin out widout my husband..   especially whr i have to attend public ceremonies and parties..


I understand that ......esp ppl bother us so much in parties asking abt the visa and in my case since m still waiting for med clearance.....its even more difficult to explain.

Spend as much time as you can with your parents. Onces in Australia wont get that much time with them


----------



## Pra-Rads

singh_26 said:


> hi i lodged my application in may..and still waiting for CO to assign...but after reading all ur stories here of quitting job and sitting idle for more or near to 1 yr i am feeling little bit afraid because i do resigned from my job and that too after going against to my parents..they even told me to wait till CO get assigned but i didn't :-( ..
> so the moral is if something this happened to me in future then my parents gonaa kill me...........
> but at the other side i enjoy when i am idle..that time i can do what i want to like study...reading novels,, or reading about new technology, watching debate's in news...


I can relate to you. My in-laws also told me that don't quit until the CO is assigned but I did quit my job anyways do to some other reasons. 
You can also find time for pursuing some things that you could do earlier due to constraint of time.


----------



## Pra-Rads

garry020481 said:


> hi guys got a query, please answer someone
> 
> dol- 07thmarch2013
> co assigned- 24thapril
> medical and 1221 required
> medical and form 1221 done 26thapril
> 
> since then i havent received any info, after reading about medical processing timing i wrote an email to the co to check on the medical clearance, he replied that medical clearance has been done but didnt say when, now do i assume that the case is in final stages, i.e it has been forwarded final assesment?? my case officer says he is still working on the the application, can someone tell me please what happens now??


Since you have received medical clearance your case might be in the que for final checking (takes about 60 to 90 days) or maybe they are still validating something else. You email and follow up with your CO once or twice a month I guess.


----------



## Spousevisa

Even I quit my job... But I am enjoying being Jobless.... 



aki007 said:


> Even i left my job but since its bn more than a month me getting offshored ans sitting idle widout mony..m joining back aftr a short family trip on 15 dis mnth.....
> Ur work is ur best friend..i cant stay home like mad nemore....
> :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nannu

Pra-Rads said:


> Hey Nannu,
> 
> Good to hear from you. Thanks for the pep talk buddy !!
> 
> Yeah, I am trying very hard to concentrate on other things like searching Seek.com.au to study the job market in Sydney !!!.... I was working as a an research analyst with Ernst Young and quit my job last year in hope of getting visa on time heheheee!!!!...... So I don't want any more time wastage related to my career....lolzz
> 
> Its been long so I am meeting my husband next month for a small vacation in Philippines .......
> 
> Guys I once asked God to make my married life fun and never let the honeymoojn period end hehe !! I think God has taken me too srsly......since then I have always met my husband with packed bags in hotels !!! hahaha!!! Its like the holiday wont end....I just want to get to Sydney and finally cook for him



Great...so the post worked :first: :clap2: 

I do the same thing look for jobs in my industry and find colleagues who can refer me there. 

The best thing that my husband suggested was not to leave my job. At first I did not like his idea coz I wanted to enjoy being newly wed... wearing all those fancy cloths, chura, jewelry and every thing, but I soon realized at it wont be easy sitting home doing nothing...especially when u have been working for 10 years.

So now I spend my week working at office and then working out in the gym...and weekend at the movie opcorn: or shopping or rather window shopping.

Good thing is that I am living alone (coz of work)...not with in-laws or my family so no annoying relatives asking the same question over and over again. 
Life has not changed much for me...stilling living my bachelorette life  .....and I try not to stop my husband from enjoying his extended bachelor hood


----------



## aus309

why so less grants this week.....since there were no grants in june...i think all of us were expecting more grants by start of july..

looks like there many ppl who have lodged visas but not in this forum....so we dont know how many grants are happening


----------



## arpitaravalia

aus309 said:


> why so less grants this week.....since there were no grants in june...i think all of us were expecting more grants by start of july..
> 
> looks like there many ppl who have lodged visas but not in this forum....so we dont know how many grants are happening


yah... with this pace it will take ages for my visa to come...


----------



## rpandit

aus309 said:


> why so less grants this week.....since there were no grants in june...i think all of us were expecting more grants by start of july..
> 
> looks like there many ppl who have lodged visas but not in this forum....so we dont know how many grants are happening


hi
how r u??
im also lookng for sm gud news.i hv seen on dis forum thr r so many dec applicant..i thnk if one of thm vl get good news thn v hv to start hope for visa..odrvise just pray tht 60-90 daz theory dssnt apply on or case..


----------



## SMaha

hello all
i called the AHC now..and spoke to the operator..i am an october applicant...i asked abt status..my file was queued up in may end...i was told today by the operator..decisions are made within 7 months..so the maximum time limit is 12 months..i shd expect my visa within 12 months!!!!
this is absolutely outrageous and inhuman..! i asked whether i can expect within 1-2 weeks or apply for Tourist visa in the meantime..the operator said i shud email my CO and wait for his advise..
whats ur take guys?? shud i just apply for TV or wait for the CO to give the same response-standard times -12months and need to be offshore when u get spouse visa granted...i think , we need to enquire turn by turn at the AHC..we need to push them out of their inertia and make them feel that they are accountable and answerable...!
will appreciate ne inputs.. 
thanks!


----------



## vhm342

Srsrsrsr said:


> DOL on 7th Jan 2013. Medical uploaded on 15th March and called AHC and got to know that medical been cleared.
> 
> You can also call 133 177 in australia. It's global feedback unit and you can ask them for medical updates. I called them and said that they are processing 26th march medical.
> 
> I dont know abt my case been forwarded. Operator told me that has not been yet forwarded and still with CO. I dont know how long more to wait.


Called 133177 sydney for medical updates, they said they are processing April medicals. my medical done on 10th april, still not cleared.


----------



## OZVISA

Anyone having file forwarded for final decion in first week of june plz keep in touch


----------



## sree-raj

Hi SMaha,

I would think it is a good idea to put an email, ofcourse in the most politely manner, to your CO.

I was told by a friend that when he was thinking of applying for TV, similar to your situation, he asked his CO for advise and the CO suggested him, unoffically that he is better of not applying as he might be getting his spouse visa cleared soon. And it did work. He got his wife's visa in less than two weeks or so from then.

So, be patient and ask politely. Not that the CO are all the same and help us, the applicants but atleast your are giving your best shot.

Good luck.




SMaha said:


> hello all
> i called the AHC now..and spoke to the operator..i am an october applicant...i asked abt status..my file was queued up in may end...i was told today by the operator..decisions are made within 7 months..so the maximum time limit is 12 months..i shd expect my visa within 12 months!!!!
> this is absolutely outrageous and inhuman..! i asked whether i can expect within 1-2 weeks or apply for Tourist visa in the meantime..the operator said i shud email my CO and wait for his advise..
> whats ur take guys?? shud i just apply for TV or wait for the CO to give the same response-standard times -12months and need to be offshore when u get spouse visa granted...i think , we need to enquire turn by turn at the AHC..we need to push them out of their inertia and make them feel that they are accountable and answerable...!
> will appreciate ne inputs..
> thanks!


----------



## rpandit

SMaha said:


> hello all
> i called the AHC now..and spoke to the operator..i am an october applicant...i asked abt status..my file was queued up in may end...i was told today by the operator..decisions are made within 7 months..so the maximum time limit is 12 months..i shd expect my visa within 12 months!!!!
> this is absolutely outrageous and inhuman..! i asked whether i can expect within 1-2 weeks or apply for Tourist visa in the meantime..the operator said i shud email my CO and wait for his advise..
> whats ur take guys?? shud i just apply for TV or wait for the CO to give the same response-standard times -12months and need to be offshore when u get spouse visa granted...i think , we need to enquire turn by turn at the AHC..we need to push them out of their inertia and make them feel that they are accountable and answerable...!
> will appreciate ne inputs..
> thanks!


hi
u shuld wait atleast july month bcz ur file is in que since more thn 60 dayz..nd 99 % chance tht u vl get gud news in dis month dear


----------



## sree-raj

Well, isnt it funny guys, AHC and CO, SCO etc are all service providers and we are their clients whom they should be working to ensure our experience with them is a smooth experience.

However, it works all opposite. We pay the money, we wait for their kindness to get in line, we be polite and hear all their rude responses, keep our cool trying to smile while thinking, what a bunch of fools etc.

It happens only in INDIA i believe. where clients paying the money gets worried about the service providers. Wish there will be a big cultural change in this organisation.


----------



## diya0001

SMaha said:


> hello all
> i called the AHC now..and spoke to the operator..i am an october applicant...i asked abt status..my file was queued up in may end...i was told today by the operator..decisions are made within 7 months..so the maximum time limit is 12 months..i shd expect my visa within 12 months!!!!
> this is absolutely outrageous and inhuman..! i asked whether i can expect within 1-2 weeks or apply for Tourist visa in the meantime..the operator said i shud email my CO and wait for his advise..
> whats ur take guys?? shud i just apply for TV or wait for the CO to give the same response-standard times -12months and need to be offshore when u get spouse visa granted...i think , we need to enquire turn by turn at the AHC..we need to push them out of their inertia and make them feel that they are accountable and answerable...!
> will appreciate ne inputs..
> thanks!


hi smaha,
Since u lodged ur case in october your final decision is around the corner. I guess even if u apply for TV they wil call u up and ask to withdraw ur TV application. same happened to me when I applied for TV in march. My date of lodgement of partner visa is dec 18. Wen applied for TV one officer asked to to withdraw and wait for two months. I was not willing to wait with uncertainty. I was given two months of TV. but by mid may i was asked to exit country for further processing and i exited on may 30. and still i am waiting wit no final grant mail. I am not sure if i had waited I would have got visa in may itself or not. 
I keep sending mails to my CO. he replies telling me tht im in queue everytime. Since u applied in oct u shud get bynow. keep asking the CO for updates.


----------



## Harman cheema

Can any one tell me how long it will take after file sent for final decision...


----------



## Harman cheema

How many visas they given in June????


----------



## vjmelb

*App lodged in sep 2012, medical still not cleared*

Hi,

I have lodges my application in sep 2012 from kolkata.
I did my medical in feb 2013 from appollo, I dont know when the reports are sent to sydney.. but I guess they must have been sent shortly, I sent rest of pending documents in feb itself(pics etc.)
Then my PCC wasnt valid I sent that too in Mar.
I emailed my CO about status he said he is awaiting medical clearance from sydney.
I did my medical in feb itself how long does it take to get medical clearance.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Harman cheema

Hi vjmelb... Medicals should be cleared at this point of time ...


----------



## aus309

rpandit said:


> hi
> how r u??
> im also lookng for sm gud news.i hv seen on dis forum thr r so many dec applicant..i thnk if one of thm vl get good news thn v hv to start hope for visa..odrvise just pray tht 60-90 daz theory dssnt apply on or case..


Yes..if atleast people start getting visas within 7 months of dol...thats a good news now..


----------



## SMaha

sree-raj said:


> Hi SMaha,
> 
> I would think it is a good idea to put an email, ofcourse in the most politely manner, to your CO.
> 
> I was told by a friend that when he was thinking of applying for TV, similar to your situation, he asked his CO for advise and the CO suggested him, unoffically that he is better of not applying as he might be getting his spouse visa cleared soon. And it did work. He got his wife's visa in less than two weeks or so from then.
> 
> So, be patient and ask politely. Not that the CO are all the same and help us, the applicants but atleast your are giving your best shot.
> 
> Good luck.


thanks sree-raj
i have emailed my CO..i dont expect a response today, it being friday..not before monday..maybe not even then.. these people are just determined to make sure applicants lose their patience and sanity... i am almost certain what response ill get..and i might just as well apply for tourist neway..! total frustration!!!
any info regarding this sort of a dilemma is valuable..
Thanks heaps!
Regards!


----------



## SMaha

rpandit said:


> hi
> u shuld wait atleast july month bcz ur file is in que since more thn 60 dayz..nd 99 % chance tht u vl get gud news in dis month dear


hi rpandit
Its been around 40 days in queue.. i've completed 8 months to my application...am still willing to wait provided i get a response which is clear cut and precise..but apparently those operators have been trained to give ambiguous responses...if applicants like me get frustrated and apply for tourist, its definitely a revenue option..after all its all abt the green stuff..more the money comes in, more they can have their way with the unsuspecting applicants!

Thanks for ur support dear..! hopefully the coming few days will have sumthing positive...!
Regards!


----------



## shammi

My file is forward for final decision in starting of may and I have completed 60 days any one tell me how much time takes for visa grant .any chances visa grant in july .??


----------



## SMaha

diya0001 said:


> hi smaha,
> Since u lodged ur case in october your final decision is around the corner. I guess even if u apply for TV they wil call u up and ask to withdraw ur TV application. same happened to me when I applied for TV in march. My date of lodgement of partner visa is dec 18. Wen applied for TV one officer asked to to withdraw and wait for two months. I was not willing to wait with uncertainty. I was given two months of TV. but by mid may i was asked to exit country for further processing and i exited on may 30. and still i am waiting wit no final grant mail. I am not sure if i had waited I would have got visa in may itself or not.
> I keep sending mails to my CO. he replies telling me tht im in queue everytime. Since u applied in oct u shud get bynow. keep asking the CO for updates.


hi diya0001

ur right the uncertainty is the most frustrating aspect..even if they outright tell me they are rejecting my application ill be relieved cos then at least we can decide further options..i feel i shud lodge TV neway..even if it means they ask me to withdraw, at least thats a reassurance ..i figured june just went by without ne grants, so probably july first week will be like sunshine in many people's lives and many would be granted visas..but apparently its still slumber time..!!!
Do keep in touch.. and its a humble request to most forum members waiting since 7-8 months..kindly do question the AHC for a status update..we are fully entitled to know where we stand..and they need sumbody to sound the horn...LOUDLY!!!!:yell:


----------



## Sub_309

Hello all,
Can you help me?
I loged 31/10/2012, interview on 28/1/2012, return my evidence on 30/5/2013. Now, more 8 months but my case not granted, why why??? My husband called CO, but she said me waitting for 1 month more. Do you have reason. I worry so much.... Huhu
Good luck to all.


----------



## Harman cheema

Visa applied : 6 sep 2012 file sent for final decision 29 may 2013.. Can any one tell me how long it will take...


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> How many visas they given in June????


Hi, Harman...only one user on this forum was grated visa in June. According to other users who interacted with AHC or their agents said that it was because Policy changes happen in June and not of AHC staff goes for training etc.


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> Visa applied : 6 sep 2012 file sent for final decision 29 may 2013.. Can any one tell me how long it will take...


Hi
The average time from file in queue to visa is 60- 90 days according to the data in the SS, the average processing time at AHC is 7 months, but their standard processing time is 8-12 months.


----------



## vjmelb

*why is the delay*

I have applied in sep 2012 .
My husband is an australian citizien, he is in india(working offshore) since we got married (since July 2012).
The CO called him couple of times about his plans ... whether he going to settle down here only or what.
Is this affecting my application. Also we got married traditionaly in MP but getting mariage cert from there was tedious so 
I got married again in Mumbai in a temple to get the cert faster I have mentioned this in my application.
Does any of this gonna affect my application. If I email the CO never replies


----------



## Sub_309

Hi all, can any one know when visas granted to?


----------



## Harman cheema

Thanx for reply nannu.. This time is very frustrating for all waiting applicants .. Can I expect visa end of this month..


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> Thanx for reply nannu.. This time is very frustrating for all waiting applicants .. Can I expect visa end of this month..



I cant really say anything....Since it is not in my hands to grant you a visa. But u will be completing 60 days in this month so u keep up ur hopes and good luck...


----------



## Harman cheema

nannu said:


> I cant really say anything....Since it is not in my hands to grant you a visa. But u will be completing 60 days in this month so u keep up ur hopes and good luck...


 From where I can check that it takes 60 to 90 days...


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> From where I can check that it takes 60 to 90 days...


Harman,


You can view file from here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...yWlFTdXc#gid=9

If you want, You can update your details from this link:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6...lhOWw/viewform


----------



## Harman cheema

nannu said:


> Harman,
> 
> 
> You can view file from here:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...yWlFTdXc#gid=9
> 
> If you want, You can update your details from this link:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6...lhOWw/viewform


 It's shows file doesn't exist plz check ur site


----------



## singh_26

Harman cheema said:


> It's shows file doesn't exist plz check ur site


HI CHEEMA go to page no 1200 and click the links available there..u will get what u r asking for..


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> It's shows file doesn't exist plz check ur site


here u go again

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


----------



## singh_26

HI SRvj i think while updating SS you predicted ur date date of visa grant as their it mentioned that on 021013 u will get visa granted . so please update it..
And one thing more i want to know from u till which date u updated SS..means on daily basis u update SS or after a week or so..???
ur early reply will be highly appreciable


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> here u go again
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


Hi Nannu How r u ..
One question it took almost 61 days to get CO assigned to u ...my question is when CO calld u did he/she asked u anything else except submitting ur documents or medicals???


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu How r u ..
> One question it took almost 61 days to get CO assigned to u ...my question is when CO calld u did he/she asked u anything else except submitting ur documents or medicals???


Hi....i am good

No my CO did not ask me any questions, he said everything seems OK for now, and asked me to do medicals.


----------



## rpandit

can anyone tell me tht visa grant letter is a softcopy or hardcopy..i mean i vl receive it by coruier or by mail??bcz due to lable free travel system its a big question for me..
dnt no 
plz ansr so tht i start to check ma post on regular basis..


----------



## rpandit

ma address has been changed now..vry tens..


----------



## nannu

rpandit said:


> ma address has been changed now..vry tens..


You should update your new address with AHC. 

My address also changed and I immediately updated AHC through email as well as form 929. For me it was before CO was assigned.


----------



## nannu

rpandit said:


> thnx for reply,
> but i hv one doubt..im newly married nd ma huby is in aus now..i dnt hv ny residence proof such as ration card etc..address mentioned in marg certificate is different..so ma questn is above tht if grant letter is a soft copy thn dont hv any prob bcz both properties r our own..but if it is hardcopy thn i hv to tkcr of tht..


I am not sure about the grant letter as i have not received my visa yet, but you dont have to submit any address proof, when you update your address at AHC.

Also, AHC requires you to inform them about any changes in your circumstances including change in address and contact details


----------



## rpandit

nannu said:


> I am not sure about the grant letter as i have not received my visa yet, but you dont have to submit any address proof, when you update your address at AHC.
> 
> Also, AHC requires you to inform them about any changes in your circumstances including change in address and contact details


thnx for d information nannu..
doubt cleared now..


----------



## aki007

diya0001 said:


> hi smaha,
> Since u lodged ur case in october your final decision is around the corner. I guess even if u apply for TV they wil call u up and ask to withdraw ur TV application. same happened to me when I applied for TV in march. My date of lodgement of partner visa is dec 18. Wen applied for TV one officer asked to to withdraw and wait for two months. I was not willing to wait with uncertainty. I was given two months of TV. but by mid may i was asked to exit country for further processing and i exited on may 30. and still i am waiting wit no final grant mail. I am not sure if i had waited I would have got visa in may itself or not.
> I keep sending mails to my CO. he replies telling me tht im in queue everytime. Since u applied in oct u shud get bynow. keep asking the CO for updates.


hey diya001
ur case is exactly the same as of mine..m also waiting over a month period after getting offshored..Please share any news or anything u hear from ur CO or AHC. will be highly appreciated.
regards:ranger:


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> You should update your new address with AHC.
> 
> My address also changed and I immediately updated AHC through email as well as form 929. For me it was before CO was assigned.


HI NANNU 
As u mentioned in ur post u informed ahc through e-mail and by submitting form 929..
My question is at which e-mail id u sent ur mail ?
and i forgot to mention my mobile no. in form 47SP,,so is it sufficient to send my mobile no. through e-mail or do i need to fill form 929 and submit it to vfs centre ? or
can i send form 929 via e-mail to AHC?


----------



## SMaha

hey all
looks like no grants or TFN today...dull start to this month...! Hope the weekend is pleasant and monday is the bearer or good news for many of us!!!
All the Best..
Good luck and God speed!


----------



## aki007

I wish AHC work overtime saturday n sunday....and we gt r visas asap...


----------



## aarc_10

aki007 said:


> I wish AHC work overtime saturday n sunday....and we gt r visas asap...


how lucky we all would be if they do this... its really disappointing no grants from last 2 days...


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> HI NANNU
> As u mentioned in ur post u informed ahc through e-mail and by submitting form 929..
> My question is at which e-mail id u sent ur mail ?
> and i forgot to mention my mobile no. in form 47SP,,so is it sufficient to send my mobile no. through e-mail or do i need to fill form 929 and submit it to vfs centre ? or
> can i send form 929 via e-mail to AHC?


Hi Singh

The procedure that i followed is:

I called AHC to ask the how i should update my address, so initially the operator asked me to send an email to [email protected] ( if you have been assined a CO then u can write directly to the CO)
Within 3 working days i got an acknowledgment that my address has been updated and in that email they asked me to provide scanned copy of form 929. After sending the form they again sent the acknoledgment in 3 days.

I think it will be ok to send form through email, but make sure that size of the file is not too big or else the email will not be delived. They have email size restrictions on the servers.

Just make sure that they send you a confirmation within 3 days, if they dont then u should call and ask if they have received ur email and has ur no. been updated
Hope that helps


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Hi Singh
> 
> The procedure that i followed is:
> 
> I called AHC to ask the how i should update my address, so initially the operator asked me to send an email to [email protected] ( if you have been assined a CO then u can write directly to the CO)
> Within 3 working days i got an acknowledgment that my address has been updated and in that email they asked me to provide scanned copy of form 929. After sending the form they again sent the acknoledgment in 3 days.
> 
> I think it will be ok to send form through email, but make sure that size of the file is not too big or else the email will not be delived. They have email size restrictions on the servers.
> 
> Just make sure that they send you a confirmation within 3 days, if they dont then u should call and ask if they have received ur email and has ur no. been updated
> Hope that helps


Oh Nannu 
Thanks a lot lottt..ok one more thing in form 929 i need to fill my number only in part C or address also because just i want them to update my mobile number nothing else..or do i need ti fill whole part C email id & address 
and there they asked effective dates for new contact details from i can put the date when i send them email in to what date i need to mention???
Quick reply will be highly appreciable my freind


----------



## aarvee

Hi..

Can some one tell me how to update the spread sheet? I lodged my 309 and 100 on March 22, 2013.
I was contacted by the CO on May 31, after 80 days. Was asked to give PCC and Additional Docs. Acknowledgement of the same was received on June 17.(I had already completed medicals as part of my husband's PR application.)

This was sent on June 7,2013. After this my CO said, she is changing to a new dept and some one new would contact me, if needed. I inquired again with her on July 4 as I did not receive any info from AHC, I was informed that my file has moved to the decision making queue.
Can some one please tell me, how I can verify the status of my application. I would like to know when it exactly was placed in the final queue. kindly help.


----------



## singh_26

aarvee said:


> Hi..
> 
> Can some one tell me how to update the spread sheet? I lodged my 309 and 100 on March 22, 2013.
> I was contacted by the CO on May 31, after 80 days. Was asked to give PCC and Additional Docs. Acknowledgement of the same was received on June 17.(I had already completed medicals as part of my husband's PR application.)
> 
> This was sent on June 7,2013. After this my CO said, she is changing to a new dept and some one new would contact me, if needed. I inquired again with her on July 4 as I did not receive any info from AHC, I was informed that my file has moved to the decision making queue.
> Can some one please tell me, how I can verify the status of my application. I would like to know when it exactly was placed in the final queue. kindly help.


Here is the path for spread sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...yWlFTdXc#gid=9



singh_26 said:


> Here is the path for spread sheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...yWlFTdXc#gid=9


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd+Xc#gid=9


----------



## vepesh

aarvee said:


> Hi..
> 
> Can some one tell me how to update the spread sheet? I lodged my 309 and 100 on March 22, 2013.
> I was contacted by the CO on May 31, after 80 days. Was asked to give PCC and Additional Docs. Acknowledgement of the same was received on June 17.(I had already completed medicals as part of my husband's PR application.)
> 
> This was sent on June 7,2013. After this my CO said, she is changing to a new dept and some one new would contact me, if needed. I inquired again with her on July 4 as I did not receive any info from AHC, I was informed that my file has moved to the decision making queue.
> Can some one please tell me, how I can verify the status of my application. I would like to know when it exactly was placed in the final queue. kindly help.


Hi 

As you said that your file has been placed for decision.. which means its in Q for decision. This Visa is a 2 stage process 

*First stage *

This is Done BY CO

File will be checked for all required documents and if every thing is filled. this is called initial assessment. 

Here they only check if you provided all necessary documents. then you will be notified to undergo medicals.

*Second stage*

This is Done BY decision Maker (SCO)

The actual process starts here..one you provide all documents required for the visa the visa officer will asses you file and once you satisfy the requirements..

Decision will be taken..


*Your file is now with the decision maker*.. normally may take upto 90 days, for the second process.


----------



## Harman cheema

Can anyone tell me what's going with ahc .. Why they didn't approve visas in the timeframe.. And what's the procedure of sco. Is he gonna check the whole file again if yes then what is co duties???


----------



## nina999

Harman cheema said:


> Can anyone tell me what's going with ahc .. Why they didn't approve visas in the timeframe.. And what's the procedure of sco. Is he gonna check the whole file again if yes then what is co duties???


AHC didn't grant many visas in June because it was end of financial year period... they have started granting visas this month... SCO is actually the DIAC delegate who has the authority to grant visas. He/she will double check all docs and may request further docs (but this is rare as far as I can see)... CO's duties are to check the docs and make sure everything is ok..


----------



## aarvee

vepesh said:


> Hi
> 
> As you said that your file has been placed for decision.. which means its in Q for decision. This Visa is a 2 stage process
> 
> *First stage *
> 
> This is Done BY CO
> 
> File will be checked for all required documents and if every thing is filled. this is called initial assessment.
> 
> Here they only check if you provided all necessary documents. then you will be notified to undergo medicals.
> 
> *Second stage*
> 
> This is Done BY decision Maker (SCO)
> 
> The actual process starts here..one you provide all documents required for the visa the visa officer will asses you file and once you satisfy the requirements..
> 
> Decision will be taken..
> 
> 
> *Your file is now with the decision maker*.. normally may take upto 90 days, for the second process.


Thank you.. the information you have provided is very useful.



singh_26 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd+Xc#gid=9


Thank you very much!


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Oh Nannu
> Thanks a lot lottt..ok one more thing in form 929 i need to fill my number only in part C or address also because just i want them to update my mobile number nothing else..or do i need ti fill whole part C email id & address
> and there they asked effective dates for new contact details from i can put the date when i send them email in to what date i need to mention???
> Quick reply will be highly appreciable my freind


Hi Singh,

If you want to update YOUR contact details then you should complete only Part A and Part B (Question 1 to 11). and then Signature and Date in Question 19

Part C applies to Authorized Recipient's Contact Details only.


----------



## srvj

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu How r u ..
> One question it took almost 61 days to get CO assigned to u ...my question is when CO calld u did he/she asked u anything else except submitting ur documents or medicals???


Hi singh_26,


my Visa grant date added by mistake.

I used to update SS every day before, I have created those useful rows at the top.

now i got busy ... I am updating at least twice a week. but no particular days

there were lot of updates before. But, since June not many visas/updates



aarvee said:


> Hi..
> 
> Can some one tell me how to update the spread sheet? I lodged my 309 and 100 on March 22, 2013.
> I was contacted by the CO on May 31, after 80 days. Was asked to give PCC and Additional Docs. Acknowledgement of the same was received on June 17.(I had already completed medicals as part of my husband's PR application.)
> 
> This was sent on June 7,2013. After this my CO said, she is changing to a new dept and some one new would contact me, if needed. I inquired again with her on July 4 as I did not receive any info from AHC, I was informed that my file has moved to the decision making queue.
> Can some one please tell me, how I can verify the status of my application. I would like to know when it exactly was placed in the final queue. kindly help.


Hi,

your details are now updated.

unfortunately there is no such way to know exact status of visa, after sending to final decision, you just have to sit back wait until you get your visa. 

please clarify...

you said u did medicals as part of your husband PR, so have you applied 309/100 partner visa or are you included in your husband PR application? or any other visa?

thanks


----------



## singh_26

srvj said:


> Hi singh_26,
> 
> 
> my Visa grant date added by mistake.
> 
> I used to update SS every day before, I have created those useful rows at the top.
> 
> now i got busy ... I am updating at least twice a week. but no particular days
> 
> there were lot of updates before. But, since June not many visas/updates


Thanks srvj for ur reply 



srvj said:


> Hi,
> 
> your details are now updated.
> 
> unfortunately there is no such way to know exact status of visa, after sending to final decision, you just have to sit back wait until you get your visa.
> 
> please clarify...
> 
> you said u did medicals as part of your husband PR, so have you applied 309/100 partner visa or are you included in your husband PR application? or any other visa?
> 
> thanks


hi Nannu & SRvj
same question didn't got satisfied answer 
In form 929 i need to update my mobile number. so do i only need to fill only my mobile number in form no 929 or all the things which thwy have asked for in part A & B??? 
and there they asked effective dates for new contact details from i can put the date when i send them email in To what date i need to mention???
Quick reply will be highly appreciable my freind


----------



## srvj

srvj said:


> hi,
> 
> 8 months time is average processing time its not exact time, so, it could take more or less time than 8 months. its entirely depends on individual and sufficient docs they submitted when they requested.
> 
> In my understanding* there are 3 major steps* in visa processing.. *As on April 19th, 2013*
> 
> *1) assign of CO*. for last year applicants avg time was* 70 days* (latest ss shows it droped down* to 55-60 days)*
> 
> *2) Assesment and additional docs.*
> (its purely depends on applicants. like PCC medicals, an other relation proofs.) lets say it may take *25 days
> *
> 
> *3) Final step is placing in queu for final decision.* the time for this step could take b/w *70-100*. But from the forum users and ss file experience, majority people reaching *90 days. * are expecting and getting their visas.
> 
> Third step step is pretty much same for everyone in general. the one place where you can save your time is second step.
> 
> If all docs are sufficient at the first assessment by CO, your file can be queued for final decision immediately and could be granted before 6 months.
> 
> 
> Anyway its all my understanding by reading posts and SS file.
> 
> hope it helps you to understand the time.


Hi ALL,

In my understanding* there are 3 major steps and time frames * in visa processing.. *As on July 7th, 2013*

*STEP-1: CO Allotment and Initial assessment -> Days from DOL to Initial Assessment*. 

for last year applicants avg days was* 70 days* (latest ss shows it is dropped to * to 56 days)*

*STEP-2 : Submit Additional docs and Medical Clearance.*

its purely depends on applicants. like PCC medicals, any other proofs requested by CO.

Normally could take 2-3 weeks, lets say *21 days
*

*STEP-3 : Final step is placing in queu for final decision.* 

The average days for this step now is *68 days*. 

But, as there were no visas granted in JUNE it might take another 3-4 weeks extra than expected.

Third step step is pretty much same for everyone in general. the one place where you can save your time is second step. 

there are some exceptional cases in medical clearance, most of them cleared in a week, some could take up to 4 months depends on individual.

Thanks



singh_26 said:


> hi Nannu & SRvj
> same question didn't got satisfied answer
> In form 929 i need to update my mobile number. so do i only need to fill only my mobile number in form no 929 or all the things which thwy have asked for in part A & B???
> and there they asked effective dates for new contact details from i can put the date when i send them email in To what date i need to mention???
> Quick reply will be highly appreciable my freind


Hi Sing_26,

*In for 929 Questions 1 - 7 are mandatory* 

in effective dates you fill starting date and leave *TO date * option blank (my opinion)

and You have to fill Part B only (Leave Part C and Part D if u r not changing anything else)

and sign in Q 19.


----------



## Riyaaz

I am new to this forum,
Nice place and great efforts by admins and members,
My question is, I am Australian Citizen, my wife filed visa it is in the decision Que since 20 June 2013, I am planning a trip home (India) in August 1st week, will that delay any process of my family visa ?
Please help.


----------



## singh_26

Riyaaz said:


> I am new to this forum,
> Nice place and great efforts by admins and members,
> My question is, I am Australian Citizen, my wife filed visa it is in the decision Que since 20 June 2013, I am planning a trip home (India) in August 1st week, will that delay any process of my family visa ?
> Please help.


No it will not delay ur case..if ur wife filed a case from india and she is stilll in india..


----------



## Riyaaz

singh_26 said:


> No it will not delay ur case..if ur wife filed a case from india and she is stilll in india..


Thanks Singh.
Cheers


----------



## aarvee

srvj said:


> Hi,
> 
> your details are now updated.
> 
> unfortunately there is no such way to know exact status of visa, after sending to final decision, you just have to sit back wait until you get your visa.
> 
> please clarify...
> 
> you said u did medicals as part of your husband PR, so have you applied 309/100 partner visa or are you included in your husband PR application? or any other visa?
> 
> thanks


I have applied for 309 and 100.
Previously, after our wedding, my husband added me as spouse to his PR application which was already in process and hence I was asked to complete medicals. since the medicals was done beforehand, the same was considered for my partner visa application as well.
I was a little worried that I didn't know on which date my file was placed in queue.
Thanks anyways. The forum and spreadsheet data has been very useful.


----------



## srvj

aarvee said:


> I have applied for 309 and 100.
> Previously, after our wedding, my husband added me as spouse to his PR application which was already in process and hence I was asked to complete medicals. since the medicals was done beforehand, the same was considered for my partner visa application as well.
> I was a little worried that I didn't know on which date my file was placed in queue.
> Thanks anyways. The forum and spreadsheet data has been very useful.


Hi ,

you can follow SS, and check who is getting visas to estimate your turn.

BUT, still I am not clear..

-if he still not PR how did you apply 309/100 visa?(this visa is only for partners of PR n Citizens of AUS)


-On what visa your husband is on, before applying PR?

- what is your husband visa status when you got married?


anyway I Think
In case you have been added to your Husband PR application then you will become additional applicant to your husbands (Main applicant) PR application.

your visa depends on u r husband PR. there will be no separate application for you, you will get your visa along with your husband PR. in this case you will get direct PR.


----------



## Harman cheema

Hi srvj how can I check ss to check who getting visa n what's the q


----------



## aarvee

srvj said:


> Hi ,
> 
> you can follow SS, and check who is getting visas to estimate your turn.
> 
> BUT, still I am not clear..
> 
> -if he still not PR how did you apply 309/100 visa?(this visa is only for partners of PR n Citizens of AUS)
> 
> 
> -On what visa your husband is on, before applying PR?
> 
> - what is your husband visa status when you got married?
> 
> 
> anyway I Think
> In case you have been added to your Husband PR application then you will become additional applicant to your husbands (Main applicant) PR application.
> 
> your visa depends on u r husband PR. there will be no separate application for you, you will get your visa along with your husband PR. in this case you will get direct PR.


Hi SRVJ,

He got his PR already, in Dec 2012. At the time of our wedding,
his PR application was under process,( he had applied before three years); he added me as spouse right after our wedding through a provisional form. The PR came after this and now I have applied for 309 and 100.
Hope its clear now. .

SRVJ,

Also, I tried updating the spreadsheet several times yesterday with no luck.
Filled the Google Doc form but it did not update into the SS data?
Can this be fixed or is it a error from my end? kindly advise.


----------



## music.rythm

Hello All!

I am new to this forum but have been following posts regarding partner visa for quite sometime now as a guest. I finally couldn't help but join seeing the moral support and help offered here.

DOL - 26th Nov 2012
CO assigned and docs requested - 23rd Jan 2013
docs submitted - 10th feb 2013
applied for TV and left to Aus - 13th Mar 2013
Initial assessment - 10 May 2013 and asked to depart
Departed aus - 8th jun 2013

After a series of mails from me, the CO mailed me on 19th Jun that my file is queued for decision and when it reaches the front, a decision will be made immediately.

I have been controlling myself from mailing again as I am in the 8 month waiting period. 

Please wish me good luck.


----------



## srvj

aarvee said:


> Hi SRVJ,
> 
> He got his PR already, in Dec 2012. At the time of our wedding,
> his PR application was under process,( he had applied before three years); he added me as spouse right after our wedding through a provisional form. The PR came after this and now I have applied for 309 and 100.
> Hope its clear now. .
> 
> SRVJ,
> 
> Also, I tried updating the spreadsheet several times yesterday with no luck.
> Filled the Google Doc form but it did not update into the SS data?
> Can this be fixed or is it a error from my end? kindly advise.


Hi,

After June we haven't got many visas so, its hard estimate days. But , you may have to wait 70-90 days after joining queue for decision.


----------



## srvj

Harman cheema said:


> Hi srvj how can I check ss to check who getting visa n what's the q


hi 

here is the link for visa time lines:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


----------



## s00071609

Guys. Medicals have reached 15 april as per global feedback unit. I called them just now. They say they r trying to resolve the issue


----------



## srvj

music.rythm said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I am new to this forum but have been following posts regarding partner visa for quite sometime now as a guest. I finally couldn't help but join seeing the moral support and help offered here.
> 
> DOL - 26th Nov 2012
> CO assigned and docs requested - 23rd Jan 2013
> docs submitted - 10th feb 2013
> applied for TV and left to Aus - 13th Mar 2013
> Initial assessment - 10 May 2013 and asked to depart
> Departed aus - 8th jun 2013
> 
> After a series of mails from me, the CO mailed me on 19th Jun that my file is queued for decision and when it reaches the front, a decision will be made immediately.
> 
> I have been controlling myself from mailing again as I am in the 8 month waiting period.
> 
> Please wish me good luck.


Hi ,

As you are on TV, your file got delayed in sending to final decision queue, from there it may take 2 to 3 months for visa? you have a chance of getting early as you crossed 8 months.

If you ask CO, she will not be able to tell you when you are going to get

But, I have an idea which worked for some before, try this may be after 2 weeks..

ask your co that you want to apply for TV again, they will advice not to

if you are ready to spend visa fee apply TV, 

if you r asked to withdraw TV.... great..... you will get visa in next 10 days





don't get reply


----------



## nkdangar

srvj said:


> Hi ,
> 
> As you are on TV, your file got delayed in sending to final decision queue, from there it may take 2 to 3 months for visa? you have a chance of getting early as you crossed 8 months.
> 
> If you ask CO, she will not be able to tell you when you are going to get
> 
> But, I have an idea which worked for some before, try this may be after 2 weeks..
> 
> ask your co that you want to apply for TV again, they will advice not to
> 
> if you are ready to spend visa fee apply TV,
> 
> if you r asked to withdraw TV.... great..... you will get visa in next 10 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi SRVJ,
> 
> Being on TV doesn't delay your file to go on in queue. I was here in Aus on TV and after sending my additional docs from here, the file moved into queue just after a week or so.


----------



## arpitaravalia

Hi,
i dont know who updates the ss file but my no of days are not showing up in the file. if someone could just copy the formula in the cell it will be helpful..

thanks..


----------



## arpitaravalia

i was going through the ss file... i have 77 ppl ahead of me only in the forum... i hope my visa comes soon


----------



## arpitaravalia

just wanted to know from the ppl who have got their grant letters...
DO the SCO's call u before making a decision?


----------



## singh_26

nkdangar said:


> srvj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> As you are on TV, your file got delayed in sending to final decision queue, from there it may take 2 to 3 months for visa? you have a chance of getting early as you crossed 8 months.
> 
> If you ask CO, she will not be able to tell you when you are going to get
> 
> But, I have an idea which worked for some before, try this may be after 2 weeks..
> 
> ask your co that you want to apply for TV again, they will advice not to
> 
> if you are ready to spend visa fee apply TV,
> 
> if you r asked to withdraw TV.... great..... you will get visa in next 10 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi SRVJ,
> 
> Being on TV doesn't delay your file to go on in queue. I was here in Aus on TV and after sending my additional docs from here, the file moved into queue just after a week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> HI NKDangar,
> It depends as i and i think same with SrVj observed in this forum that people who apply for tourist visa their case is delayed by AHC..if u observe and regular reader Of this forum..people who lodged their files in sept, oct,nov & even december they are waiting for decision on their cases still now and people who lodged their files inn jan feb they recieved their visa earlier then those who applied in dec, nov...
> So what u can observe from them is all who got deciaon on their visa's delayed they all went to australia on tourist visa..i can related i to latest case it happens to Nannu also who is still offshore and his/her file is in que after i think 5 or 10 days after submitting documents what CO asked...and at the same time other one is i thin Manv1984 who is in australia and submitted the documents but atill waiting for his file to send in queue for final decision..please correcr me if i mentioned wrong username's because i m typing this on my mobile and dnt have access to spread sheet..
Click to expand...


----------



## singh_26

arpitaravalia said:


> i was going through the ss file... i have 77 ppl ahead of me only in the forum... i hope my visa comes soon


Hi Arpitaravalia,

Please be clear that this spreadsheet is not by AHC ..this is based on people who joined this forum..may be in actual tu r behind 300 people or less or more then that...be positive all here r waiting for their visa...Hope it will come soon and everyone starts their Happy married lyf in australia..


----------



## singh_26

arpitaravalia said:


> i was going through the ss file... i have 77 ppl ahead of me only in the forum... i hope my visa comes soon


Hi Arpitaravalia,

Please be clear that this spreadsheet is not by AHC ..this is based on people who joined this forum..may be in actual tu r behind 300 people or less or more then that...be positive all here r waiting for their visa...Hope it will come soon and everyone starts their Happy married lyf in australia..


----------



## nkdangar

singh_26 said:


> nkdangar said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI NKDangar,
> It depends as i and i think same with SrVj observed in this forum that people who apply for tourist visa their case is delayed by AHC..if u observe and regular reader Of this forum..people who lodged their files in sept, oct,nov & even december they are waiting for decision on their cases still now and people who lodged their files inn jan feb they recieved their visa earlier then those who applied in dec, nov...
> So what u can observe from them is all who got deciaon on their visa's delayed they all went to australia on tourist visa..i can related i to latest case it happens to Nannu also who is still offshore and his/her file is in que after i think 5 or 10 days after submitting documents what CO asked...and at the same time other one is i thin Manv1984 who is in australia and submitted the documents but atill waiting for his file to send in queue for final decision..please correcr me if i mentioned wrong username's because i m typing this on my mobile and dnt have access to spread sheet..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Singh_26, u r right i have observed the same too. Dont know why they are delaying 2012 applicants. This could be because of the medical issues for all of those probably!!!:fingerscrossed:
Click to expand...


----------



## srvj

Hello Expats...

Welcome Partner Visa Subclass 309/100 Visa Discussion thread


This is thread is to share information related to applying partner visa 

-application process

-Documents required

-Duration for Visa Process / visa time frames

-

*Hi ALL,*

In my understanding there are 3 major steps and time frames in visa processing.. *As on July 7th, 2013*

*STEP-1: CO Allotment and Initial assessment* -> Days from DOL to Initial Assessment.

latest Spread Sheet (SS) shows it is *56 days
*
*STEP-2 : Submit Additional docs and Medical Clearance.*

its purely depends on applicants. like PCC medicals, any other proofs requested by CO.

Normally could take 2-3 weeks, lets say 21 days


*STEP-3 : Final step is placing in queue for final decision.*

The average days for this step now is *68 days*.


Third step step is pretty much same for everyone in general. the one place where you can save your time is second step.

there are some exceptional cases in medical clearance, most of them cleared in a week, some could take up to 4 months depends on individual.

Thanks

Hi All,


Here is the Link for Spread Sheet with time lines of old applicants.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9



srvj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Here is the Link for Spread Sheet with time lines of old applicants.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


Hi All,

You can submit your details here:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6R9h8d8D0jcg14l7xbPSunGn_TmFXSA8MVMzlhOWw/viewform

Here is the Link for Spread Sheet with time lines of old applicants.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


----------



## abhisek

s00071609 said:


> Guys. Medicals have reached 15 april as per global feedback unit. I called them just now. They say they r trying to resolve the issue


Thanks mate.....that's a good news....hopefully by the end of this month my medicals get cleared which I did on 30th April and uploaded on 3rd may.


----------



## s00071609

abhisek said:


> Thanks mate.....that's a good news....hopefully by the end of this month my medicals get cleared which I did on 30th April and uploaded on 3rd may.


Yours will definitely get cleared. In middle of June they were processing 26 March. You can estimate from here. 
Mine was end of May, so long way to go.


----------



## singh_26

nkdangar said:


> singh_26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Singh_26, u r right i have observed the same too. Dont know why they are delaying 2012 applicants. This could be because of the medical issues for all of those probably!!!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NK Dangar,
> May be medical's can be one of the reason also...i wll again check all those applicant's info in Spread sheet... Thanks for ur input's..
Click to expand...


----------



## singh_26

nkdangar said:


> singh_26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Singh_26, u r right i have observed the same too. Dont know why they are delaying 2012 applicants. This could be because of the medical issues for all of those probably!!!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NK Dangar,
> May be medical's can be one of the reason also...i wll again check all those applicant's info in Spread sheet... Thanks for ur input's..
Click to expand...


----------



## aus309

singh_26 said:


> nkdangar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NK Dangar,
> May be medical's can be one of the reason also...i wll again check all those applicant's info in Spread sheet... Thanks for ur input's..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> medicals isnot the reason. My wife's medical was cleared i a week.
> 
> They are delaying because she was here in aus on tv.
> 
> thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## nkdangar

aus309 said:


> singh_26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> medicals isnot the reason. My wife's medical was cleared i a week.
> 
> They are delaying because she was here in aus on tv.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Did the operator tell you or CO informed you about visas delayed bcoz of TV. I think you should be getting your visa in this month. Keep checking your tfn status.
Click to expand...


----------



## singh_26

nkdangar said:


> aus309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the operator tell you or CO informed you about visas delayed bcoz of TV. I think you should be getting your visa in this month. Keep checking your tfn status.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NK Dangar,
> What i observed from past few days post on this forum..that when u r on tourist Visa they will hold ur file (as per my assumption) and when they ask u to travel back to contry from where u lodged ur application and when u informed them that u r back or they wll track it from ur passport number..then they start processing ur file...and if the SCO is satisfied witht he documents which u provide is genuine then they wll grant u visa Asap...but if he feel's like any thing needs to be check? Then they sent dcouments need to verfied to their collaborated agencies and when it will be verified then only SCO take decision on any case...(this all is my own presumption)
Click to expand...


----------



## singh_26

nkdangar said:


> aus309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the operator tell you or CO informed you about visas delayed bcoz of TV. I think you should be getting your visa in this month. Keep checking your tfn status.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NK Dangar,
> What i observed from past few days post on this forum..that when u r on tourist Visa they will hold ur file (as per my assumption) and when they ask u to travel back to contry from where u lodged ur application and when u informed them that u r back or they wll track it from ur passport number..then they start processing ur file...and if the SCO is satisfied witht he documents which u provide is genuine then they wll grant u visa Asap...but if he feel's like any thing needs to be check? Then they sent dcouments need to verfied to their collaborated agencies and when it will be verified then only SCO take decision on any case...(this all is my own presumption)
Click to expand...


----------



## aarvee

Hi..
Can someone tell me what TFN number is and How can we check it?
Also, how does it help in knowing the visa grant date?
Plz advice.


----------



## nkdangar

singh_26 said:


> nkdangar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NK Dangar,
> What i observed from past few days post on this forum..that when u r on tourist Visa they will hold ur file (as per my assumption) and when they ask u to travel back to contry from where u lodged ur application and when u informed them that u r back or they wll track it from ur passport number..then they start processing ur file...and if the SCO is satisfied witht he documents which u provide is genuine then they wll grant u visa Asap...but if he feel's like any thing needs to be check? Then they sent dcouments need to verfied to their collaborated agencies and when it will be verified then only SCO take decision on any case...(this all is my own presumption)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Singh_26,
> 
> I had a 3 months TV and returned back to india last month. I didn't get the email or anything asking me to leave aus. But I think its too early for them to grant me visa cause its only 5 months since i applied. I should be getting the visa by end of the month or maximum next month.
Click to expand...


----------



## s00071609

singh_26 said:


> nkdangar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NK Dangar,
> What i observed from past few days post on this forum..that when u r on tourist Visa they will hold ur file (as per my assumption) and when they ask u to travel back to contry from where u lodged ur application and when u informed them that u r back or they wll track it from ur passport number..then they start processing ur file...and if the SCO is satisfied witht he documents which u provide is genuine then they wll grant u visa Asap...but if he feel's like any thing needs to be check? Then they sent dcouments need to verfied to their collaborated agencies and when it will be verified then only SCO take decision on any case...(this all is my own presumption)
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that TV delays your partner visa processing. AHC does not prefer people travelling to Aus. SCO will re check the document and grant visa. But, the CO should request all docs rather than SCO asking for anything. Checking documents in that part of the world is not easy. As long as your marriage is genuine, there should be nothing that may bother.
> From 1 July partner visa will be assessed against Fraud Criteria- visa can be denied if fake documents are submitted with 3 yrs of suspension from being able to apply other visa. But most other visas are already assessed against Public Interest criteria including PR subclass we apply onshore in Aus.
Click to expand...


----------



## aus309

Hi All,

i dont think the 7 months time frame holds good any more.

Before my travelled to australia in april her case was queued for final decsion. That time AHC operator had said that after queuing its takes around 3 months..

I wrote a mail to the CO saying the case is nearing 7 months and 3 months of queuing, she replied saying the standard processing time is 7-12 months and it falls well within the standard processing time..

Not sure if we can get the grant within 7 months now...

Dont know what to do.


----------



## aus309

Hi All,

i dont think the 7 months time frame holds good any more.

Before my travelled to australia in april her case was queued for final decsion. That time AHC operator had said that after queuing its takes around 3 months..

I wrote a mail to the CO saying the case is nearing 7 months and 3 months of queuing, she replied saying the standard processing time is 7-12 months and it falls well within the standard processing time..

Not sure if we can get the grant within 7 months now...


----------



## GO2OZ

aarvee said:


> Can someone tell me what TFN number is and How can we check it?


Sorry I couldnt get time to find out context of your query, and frankly speaking, I m trying to complete my 5 posts to enable some other features on this site 

:focus: TFN = Tax File Number. If you work without a TFN in australia, your employer may make deductions at highest rate (around 45%) of your pay.

another term which people come across while applying online visa is TRN number.


----------



## Nkk

Even i did my medical in last week of may..!! Waiting for clearance


----------



## sree-raj

*Some important information guys*

Hi All,

I am going through some websites about the partner visas and see what I discovered. If you apply for a tourist visa is approved after your partner visa is logded for any reason, you will end up loosing your partner visa. How stupid? 

I am in a world of confusion whether to apply for a tourist visa for my spouse of not. Will they delay the process because the applicant travelled on a tourist visa?

If AHC do not want them to travel to Australia before their partner visa is granted, why dont they release a statement saying applicants who applied for partner visa are not eligible to apply for a tourist visa? Bunch of .... twisting rules as they feel like or as they understand.


*Travelling to Australia*

In many cases, it can take up to 12 months for the case officer to make a decision on your Australian partner visa application. In this time, many overseas partners wish to travel to Australia to visit their Australian partner while the application is being processed. If you want to travel to Australia as a temporary tourist until a decision is made on your partner visa subclass 309, you should apply, and receive the tourist visa before applying for your Australian partner visa. If the tourist visa is decided after your partner visa, *the partner visa will be cancelled*, and replaced with the tourist visa.


----------



## Spousevisa

Many applicants have travelled on tourist visa and after returning back they have got partner visa too within the time frame.. I had called up AHC before applying for tourist visa and they told me one can travel on a tourist visa as the partner visa takes time.. If one is on a tourist visa and has completed 7 months, the CO informs the applicant to go offshore...



sree-raj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going through some websites about the partner visas and see what I discovered. If you apply for a tourist visa is approved after your partner visa is logded for any reason, you will end up loosing your partner visa. How stupid?
> 
> I am in a world of confusion whether to apply for a tourist visa for my spouse of not. Will they delay the process because the applicant travelled on a tourist visa?
> 
> If AHC do not want them to travel to Australia before their partner visa is granted, why dont they release a statement saying applicants who applied for partner visa are not eligible to apply for a tourist visa? Bunch of .... twisting rules as they feel like or as they understand.
> 
> 
> *Travelling to Australia*
> 
> In many cases, it can take up to 12 months for the case officer to make a decision on your Australian partner visa application. In this time, many overseas partners wish to travel to Australia to visit their Australian partner while the application is being processed. If you want to travel to Australia as a temporary tourist until a decision is made on your partner visa subclass 309, you should apply, and receive the tourist visa before applying for your Australian partner visa. If the tourist visa is decided after your partner visa, *the partner visa will be cancelled*, and replaced with the tourist visa.


----------



## Spousevisa

Normally they don't hold your case.. You should be getting your visa by this month.. Or the delay may be because your wife traveled twice to AUS.. Check with your CO if this is the reason.. I dont think so they will hold ur case as your wife has cleared her medicals and all documents have reached on time as well, plus she has also completed 7 months



singh_26 said:


> nkdangar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NK Dangar,
> What i observed from past few days post on this forum..that when u r on tourist Visa they will hold ur file (as per my assumption) and when they ask u to travel back to contry from where u lodged ur application and when u informed them that u r back or they wll track it from ur passport number..then they start processing ur file...and if the SCO is satisfied witht he documents which u provide is genuine then they wll grant u visa Asap...but if he feel's like any thing needs to be check? Then they sent dcouments need to verfied to their collaborated agencies and when it will be verified then only SCO take decision on any case...(this all is my own presumption)
Click to expand...


----------



## SMaha

sree-raj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going through some websites about the partner visas and see what I discovered. If you apply for a tourist visa is approved after your partner visa is logded for any reason, you will end up loosing your partner visa. How stupid?
> 
> I am in a world of confusion whether to apply for a tourist visa for my spouse of not. Will they delay the process because the applicant travelled on a tourist visa?
> 
> If AHC do not want them to travel to Australia before their partner visa is granted, why dont they release a statement saying applicants who applied for partner visa are not eligible to apply for a tourist visa? Bunch of .... twisting rules as they feel like or as they understand.
> 
> 
> *Travelling to Australia*
> 
> In many cases, it can take up to 12 months for the case officer to make a decision on your Australian partner visa application. In this time, many overseas partners wish to travel to Australia to visit their Australian partner while the application is being processed. If you want to travel to Australia as a temporary tourist until a decision is made on your partner visa subclass 309, you should apply, and receive the tourist visa before applying for your Australian partner visa. If the tourist visa is decided after your partner visa, *the partner visa will be cancelled*, and replaced with the tourist visa.


hi sree-raj
i can totally relate to ur frustration.. the website does give sum conflicting information..i had spoken to the operator in may before i received my medical clearance..they had said at the time that, pending medical clearance i will not be able to apply for tourist.. even once tourist visa is applied for, suppose ur spouse visa is on its way, then they contact u to cancel or withdraw ur tourist application..i confirmed this as the website says , as u indicated, that once granted, ne other visa stands cancelled..even in sum of the earlier posts, sum applicants have tried to apply for tourist visa and have been asked to withdraw their application as their spouse visa was about to present itself..
i m waiting since 9 months, and havent received ne response from my CO for my email sent on friday..i shall consider applying for a TV neway by this week or next...there is a limit at which one decides to take matters in one's own hands..and i think now its about time..!!!
Regards!


----------



## SMaha

Spousevisa said:


> Normally they don't hold your case.. You should be getting your visa by this month.. Or the delay may be because your wife traveled twice to AUS.. Check with your CO if this is the reason.. I dont think so they will hold ur case as your wife has cleared her medicals and all documents have reached on time as well, plus she has also completed 7 months
> 
> Medical clearance and also of having submitted all documents complete and having the 7 month timeline complete...i doubt ne of it has ne bearing on the decision making process..!! mine and a few other october cases are a shining eg of that...!!!
> hoping this week is better than last..but half of monday is gone..!! Sigh!
> Regards!


----------



## aus309

aus309 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i dont think the 7 months time frame holds good any more.
> 
> Before my travelled to australia in april her case was queued for final decsion. That time AHC operator had said that after queuing its takes around 3 months..
> 
> I wrote a mail to the CO saying the case is nearing 7 months and 3 months of queuing, she replied saying the standard processing time is 7-12 months and it falls well within the standard processing time..
> 
> Not sure if we can get the grant within 7 months now...





Spousevisa said:


> Many applicants have travelled on tourist visa and after returning back they have got partner visa too within the time frame.. I had called up AHC before applying for tourist visa and they told me one can travel on a tourist visa as the partner visa takes time.. If one is on a tourist visa and has completed 7 months, the CO informs the applicant to go offshore...


No even if she travelled twise they should not hold...thay dont say that its getting delayed because she travlled on tv...before coming here for 2nd time...they said she can travel with no issues but she will have to travel back again when it reaches front of queue...so when the co asked to travel back again..that means it has reached front of queue...

i wrote this in mail...but she replied standard time is 7-12 months...and its still well within the standard time.

not sure what to expect....and not much visas also being granted theese days...


----------



## singh_26

Hi Sree-Raj,
Dnt be confused what u r saying it happen when u r on tourist visa in australia (when u filed ur application from indai) and ahc grant u partner visa..but dnt worry its not going to happen as they ask u to leave australia before taking decision on ur application or when they put ur file in queue...


----------



## Spousevisa

Yes you are right... Last week also there were only 3 grants...
May be there are applicants who have got visa but are not active on any forums.. 




aus309 said:


> No even if she travelled twise they should not hold...thay dont say that its getting delayed because she travlled on tv...before coming here for 2nd time...they said she can travel with no issues but she will have to travel back again when it reaches front of queue...so when the co asked to travel back again..that means it has reached front of queue...
> 
> i wrote this in mail...but she replied standard time is 7-12 months...and its still well within the standard time.
> 
> not sure what to expect....and not much visas also being granted theese days...


----------



## s00071609

SMaha said:


> hi sree-raj
> i can totally relate to ur frustration.. the website does give sum conflicting information..i had spoken to the operator in may before i received my medical clearance..they had said at the time that, pending medical clearance i will not be able to apply for tourist.. even once tourist visa is applied for, suppose ur spouse visa is on its way, then they contact u to cancel or withdraw ur tourist application..i confirmed this as the website says , as u indicated, that once granted, ne other visa stands cancelled..even in sum of the earlier posts, sum applicants have tried to apply for tourist visa and have been asked to withdraw their application as their spouse visa was about to present itself..
> i m waiting since 9 months, and havent received ne response from my CO for my email sent on friday..i shall consider applying for a TV neway by this week or next...there is a limit at which one decides to take matters in one's own hands..and i think now its about time..!!!
> Regards!


The website is right. If your partner visa is granted first and then your tourist visa is approved- your partner visa will cease with immediate effect- its automatic process. AHC informs you and asks you to withdraw TV as a courtesy. But if your CO doesn't know about it and TV is approved after partner visa- its a big mess. New visa has to be lodged. TV is not a good option as AHC itself says it delays partner visa. Better to wait than to take all the hassle. Before your medical is cleared- they won't grant TV. Now GHU is processing 15 April medicals that has been referred. If you don't get clearance in a couple of days- it has been referred.


----------



## diya0001

hey all. 

i just checked my TFN today and found out that i am eligible for it. I have not yet got grant mail. I hope to get it in a couple of days time. Just feeling so rellieved after around 7 months of wait for the visa..

regards,
Diya.


----------



## nina999

diya0001 said:


> hey all.
> 
> i just checked my TFN today and found out that i am eligible for it. I have not yet got grant mail. I hope to get it in a couple of days time. Just feeling so rellieved after around 7 months of wait for the visa..
> 
> regards,
> Diya.


Oh wow, that's awesome... have u ever been eligible to work in Aus? If not, the TFN is a clear indication that u got the visa!! congrats and wish u all the best..


----------



## Nkk

Awesomeee..!!

Congrats Gal 



diya0001 said:


> hey all.
> 
> i just checked my TFN today and found out that i am eligible for it. I have not yet got grant mail. I hope to get it in a couple of days time. Just feeling so rellieved after around 7 months of wait for the visa..
> 
> regards,
> Diya.


----------



## singh_26

diya0001 said:


> hey all.
> 
> i just checked my TFN today and found out that i am eligible for it. I have not yet got grant mail. I hope to get it in a couple of days time. Just feeling so rellieved after around 7 months of wait for the visa..
> 
> regards,
> Diya.


Hi Diya0001,
First of all many many congratulation's
Have u been to australia on tourist visa while ur partner visa application is in process...???


----------



## nannu

diya0001 said:


> hey all.
> 
> i just checked my TFN today and found out that i am eligible for it. I have not yet got grant mail. I hope to get it in a couple of days time. Just feeling so rellieved after around 7 months of wait for the visa..
> 
> regards,
> Diya.



Congratulations Diya :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## arpitaravalia

congrats diyaa....


----------



## aus309

diya0001 said:


> hey all.
> 
> i just checked my TFN today and found out that i am eligible for it. I have not yet got grant mail. I hope to get it in a couple of days time. Just feeling so rellieved after around 7 months of wait for the visa..
> 
> regards,
> Diya.


This is good news...congrats.....it gives hope that visas are granted before 7 months..


----------



## rpandit

ohh grt news congrz diya..ma dol is 20-12-12...now i can start hope tht vl get it soon..


----------



## arpitaravalia

rpandit said:


> ohh grt news congrz diya..ma dol is 20-12-12...now i can start hope tht vl get it soon..


goodluck...
check ur tfn


----------



## Riyaaz

diya0001 said:


> hey all.
> 
> i just checked my TFN today and found out that i am eligible for it. I have not yet got grant mail. I hope to get it in a couple of days time. Just feeling so rellieved after around 7 months of wait for the visa..
> 
> regards,
> Diya.


Congrats Diya,
My file was also lodged on same day, hope something this week or next.
Thanks for your update.


----------



## aus309

Riyaaz said:


> Congrats Diya,
> My file was also lodged on same day, hope something this week or next.
> Thanks for your update.


Even my wife's is close....dol is 27th dec....fingers crossed...


----------



## Riyaaz

Riyaaz said:


> Congrats Diya,
> My file was also lodged on same day, hope something this week or next.
> Thanks for your update.


Hi could you please advise how to check TFN ?
Thanks


----------



## shiny2013

diya0001 said:


> hey all.
> 
> i just checked my TFN today and found out that i am eligible for it. I have not yet got grant mail. I hope to get it in a couple of days time. Just feeling so rellieved after around 7 months of wait for the visa..
> 
> regards,
> Diya.


congrats 
did you travel in tourist visa in this 7 months?
im planning to apply one...


----------



## diya0001

singh_26 said:


> Hi Diya0001,
> First of all many many congratulation's
> Have u been to australia on tourist visa while ur partner visa application is in process...???


hey,

yes i applied visa on dec 18,2012. applied for TV on march 25,2013. i was granted only two months visit. i reached back on may 30th and have been waiting till today. i hav not yet received the grant mail though. still TFN shows im eligible.


----------



## diya0001

nina999 said:


> Oh wow, that's awesome... have u ever been eligible to work in Aus? If not, the TFN is a clear indication that u got the visa!! congrats and wish u all the best..


Nope i was never eligible for work in aus before. yeah just hoping that they ll send the grant mail soon. thanks yaar.


----------



## diya0001

aus309 said:


> This is good news...congrats.....it gives hope that visas are granted before 7 months..


that is what the diac claims. i used to regularly contact my case officer thru mails.


----------



## diya0001

rpandit said:


> ohh grt news congrz diya..ma dol is 20-12-12...now i can start hope tht vl get it soon..


yes it is almost there. just mail and check for updates wit ur CO.


----------



## Riyaaz

Hi Diya
Can you please advise how to check TFN ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shammi

Can u plz tell me how to check tfn nd what its meaning


----------



## diya0001

Riyaaz said:


> Hi could you please advise how to check TFN ?
> Thanks


i checked it here::

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## Riyaaz

diya0001 said:


> i checked it here::
> 
> https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


Thanks alot


----------



## SMaha

diya0001 said:


> hey,
> 
> yes i applied visa on dec 18,2012. applied for TV on march 25,2013. i was granted only two months visit. i reached back on may 30th and have been waiting till today. i hav not yet received the grant mail though. still TFN shows im eligible.


hey diya0001
its a positive trend that ur tfn got updated.. seems like rain on a parched desert..!!!
lets hope the momentum holds and others too receive grants ASAP..starting tom..
Feeling hopeful yet dejected that september-october applicants are still waiting...Neway, do not wish to steal away ur thunder..
All the best! Do keep us posted..!
regards!


----------



## coolsid

Hello,

I have performed medicals in Australia. The immigration department has told me that the results will be uploaded in the system and overseas immigration offices can view the results. However no hard copy is provided. Is this ok or do I still need to send hard copy to the CO in India?? Can anybody please provide an answer. Thank you.


----------



## aki007

GO2OZ said:


> Sorry I couldnt get time to find out context of your query, and frankly speaking, I m trying to complete my 5 posts to enable some other features on this site
> 
> :focus: TFN = Tax File Number. If you work without a TFN in australia, your employer may make deductions at highest rate (around 45%) of your pay.
> 
> another term which people come across while applying online visa is TRN number.





diya0001 said:


> i checked it here::
> 
> https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


Hey diya. congrats alot...can u pl tell who is your case officer??


----------



## sree-raj

diya0001 said:


> hey all.
> 
> i just checked my TFN today and found out that i am eligible for it. I have not yet got grant mail. I hope to get it in a couple of days time. Just feeling so rellieved after around 7 months of wait for the visa..
> 
> regards,
> Diya.


Congrats Diya.


----------



## aarc_10

Hello everyone,

Checked my TFN few mins back, it says I am eligible for it. Hopefully I'll get my get grant letter soon... M sooooo happy  n so relieved... feel like screaming & expressing my joy...  Finally the wait ends... I got my visa within 7 months from DOL i.e. 19th dec 

Hey diya0001 would like to share something with you... ur Dol is one day prior to my dol; you applied for tourist visa on the same day I applied.. tfn got updated on the same day... nice coincidence...


----------



## singh_26

aarc_10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Checked my TFN few mins back, it says I am eligible for it. Hopefully I'll get my get grant letter soon... M sooooo happy  n so relieved... feel like screaming & expressing my joy...  Finally the wait ends... I got my visa within 7 months from DOL i.e. 19th dec
> 
> Hey diya0001 would like to share something with you... ur Dol is one day prior to my dol; you applied for tourist visa on the same day I applied.. tfn got updated on the same day... nice coincidence...


Congrats lot lot lot.....AARC_10
Feeling so happy for all u guys...hope more & more good news come to this forum and all decemberian's nd who all got stuck in this 7 or more months get visa this month or hopefully this week...


----------



## singh_26

aarc_10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Checked my TFN few mins back, it says I am eligible for it. Hopefully I'll get my get grant letter soon... M sooooo happy  n so relieved... feel like screaming & expressing my joy...  Finally the wait ends... I got my visa within 7 months from DOL i.e. 19th dec
> 
> Hey diya0001 would like to share something with you... ur Dol is one day prior to my dol; you applied for tourist visa on the same day I applied.. tfn got updated on the same day... nice coincidence...


Congrats lot lot lot.....AARC_10
Feeling so happy for all u guys...hope more & more good news come to this forum and all decemberian's nd who all got stuck in this 7 or more months get visa this month or hopefully this week...


----------



## aki007

aarc_10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Checked my TFN few mins back, it says I am eligible for it. Hopefully I'll get my get grant letter soon... M sooooo happy  n so relieved... feel like screaming & expressing my joy...  Finally the wait ends... I got my visa within 7 months from DOL i.e. 19th dec
> 
> Hey diya0001 would like to share something with you... ur Dol is one day prior to my dol; you applied for tourist visa on the same day I applied.. tfn got updated on the same day... nice coincidence...


congratulations guys..happy for both of u..may the good news keeps coming every single hour...enjoy the new begning...tc


----------



## aarc_10

singh_26 said:


> Congrats lot lot lot.....AARC_10
> Feeling so happy for all u guys...hope more & more good news come to this forum and all decemberian's nd who all got stuck in this 7 or more months get visa this month or hopefully this week...


Thanks a lot singh_26. Yeah even I hope all those who are waiting from a long time get their visa grants by this week and soon they be with their partners. 

All the best guys!!


----------



## aarc_10

aki007 said:


> congratulations guys..happy for both of u..may the good news keeps coming every single hour...enjoy the new begning...tc


Thank you aki007 

All the best to you too!!


----------



## rpandit

aarc_10 said:


> Thanks a lot singh_26. Yeah even I hope all those who are waiting from a long time get their visa grants by this week and soon they be with their partners.
> 
> All the best guys!!


heyy heartly congrz to u..its ma humble request to u tht when u vl gt ur grant letter plz clarify how did u got it by email as softcopy or by post as hardcopy..
jus waitng for gudnews fron ur side..ma dol is20-12-12..its jus close to u ..so hoping smthng positive..let c..


----------



## aki007

aarc_10 said:


> Thank you aki007
> 
> All the best to you too!!


Thanks dear...god bless u..stay happy alwayz... and keep praying for us..  
enjoy this moment to the core..gud lucklane:


----------



## Riyaaz

Congrats aarc_10


----------



## aarc_10

rpandit said:


> heyy heartly congrz to u..its ma humble request to u tht when u vl gt ur grant letter plz clarify how did u got it by email as softcopy or by post as hardcopy..
> jus waitng for gudnews fron ur side..ma dol is20-12-12..its jus close to u ..so hoping smthng positive..let c..


Thank you so much rpandit.. Everyone gets a grant letter through email.. I have never heard anyone getting the hard copy of the visa grant letter.. however i'll keep you posted on the same.. My good wishes are with you.. Hope you get it soon..


----------



## aarc_10

Riyaaz said:


> Congrats aarc_10


Thanks Riyaaz


----------



## Riyaaz

That's great news,
I was just wondering how to check TFN ?
I asked Diya and she gave a link which is TFN Application. do we need to apply for TFN or what ?
Please advise.


----------



## music.rythm

congrats! aarc_10!

my Dol is 26th Nov 2012, Irony yet still happy for you! Hope all the 7 month awaited applications get granted soon.

regards
music.rythm


----------



## aus309

aarc_10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Checked my TFN few mins back, it says I am eligible for it. Hopefully I'll get my get grant letter soon... M sooooo happy  n so relieved... feel like screaming & expressing my joy...  Finally the wait ends... I got my visa within 7 months from DOL i.e. 19th dec
> 
> Hey diya0001 would like to share something with you... ur Dol is one day prior to my dol; you applied for tourist visa on the same day I applied.. tfn got updated on the same day... nice coincidence...


Congrats...my wife's dol is 27th dec....hofefully she will also get soon...todays's grants have given us new hopes....enjoy..


----------



## dil482

Hi All,

In TFN page, do we need to fill only passport & name details?? or do we need to add spouse details as well.

Thanks.,


----------



## dil482

Thats great news about 18th & 19th dec launch people.. my wife visa was launched on 21st Dec .nice stuff and now i need to check TFN :ranger:..cannot wait for VISA...All December`s I wish we get our visas in this month


----------



## Riyaaz

dil482 said:


> Thats great news about 18th & 19th dec launch people.. my wife visa was launched on 21st Dec .nice stuff and now i need to check TFN :ranger:..cannot wait for VISA...All December`s I wish we get our visas in this month


Hi dil once you check TFN can you please guide me how to check ?
Thanks.


----------



## mohit101

music.rythm said:


> congrats! aarc_10!
> 
> my Dol is 26th Nov 2012, Irony yet still happy for you! Hope all the 7 month awaited applications get granted soon.
> 
> regards
> music.rythm


Feel same yr...all awaited applications get visa's soon. My DOL is 12th Nov. Hopefully we will get it this month..may b this week..hope 4 d best!


----------



## arpitaravalia

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


click on next on the first two pages and fill in the visa applicants details and keep pressing next till u get the result..

if ur grant letter is ready it will say u r eligible to apply fr tfn but ur offshore and if ur grant letter isnt ready it will say u do not hv a relevant visa...

all dec applicants plz check looks like this week is dec week...

all d best 
do keep us updated


----------



## arpitaravalia

rpandit said:


> heyy heartly congrz to u..its ma humble request to u tht when u vl gt ur grant letter plz clarify how did u got it by email as softcopy or by post as hardcopy..
> jus waitng for gudnews fron ur side..ma dol is20-12-12..its jus close to u ..so hoping smthng positive..let c..


hi ur next as per the list... 

check ur tfn... maybe its updated


----------



## Harman cheema

Is anyone get visa in this month ..


----------



## aki007

My first wish in the morning...that we all waiting for so long for visa get it ASAP in this week.  tired of checking tfn and emails all the time..wish the bunch of us waiting for 7-8 mnths get it in this running week. God mercy.
Gud luck to all.


----------



## rpandit

arpitaravalia said:


> https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1
> 
> 
> click on next on the first two pages and fill in the visa applicants details and keep pressing next till u get the result..
> 
> if ur grant letter is ready it will say u r eligible to apply fr tfn but ur offshore and if ur grant letter isnt ready it will say u do not hv a relevant visa...
> 
> all dec applicants plz check looks like this week is dec week...
> 
> all d best
> do keep us updated


hii
when im filng form 2nd page its showng msg tht information provided by u doesnt match tht held by diac...can u plz guide how much page i hv to fill exactly?


----------



## arpitaravalia

rpandit said:


> hii
> when im filng form 2nd page its showng msg tht information provided by u doesnt match tht held by diac...can u plz guide how much page i hv to fill exactly?


does it also say u do not have the relevant visa?


----------



## nkdangar

rpandit said:


> hii
> when im filng form 2nd page its showng msg tht information provided by u doesnt match tht held by diac...can u plz guide how much page i hv to fill exactly?


You need to put the exact name and passport no. and everything for applicant and the partner of applicant that you put on the application when entering the details. When it says have you applied for the TFN before, say no.


----------



## aarc_10

Riyaaz said:


> That's great news,
> I was just wondering how to check TFN ?
> I asked Diya and she gave a link which is TFN Application. do we need to apply for TFN or what ?
> Please advise.


Hi Riyaaz,
This website is just a back door to check if your visa is granted. You cannot apply for Tfn till you have the relevant visa. 

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

Using the above link, you can fill in your personal details and if your visa is granted it will show you the msg as "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."

If your visa is not granted it will say "Our checks and records with DIAC indicate that you do not have relevant visa to apply for tfn".


----------



## aarc_10

music.rythm said:


> congrats! aarc_10!
> 
> my Dol is 26th Nov 2012, Irony yet still happy for you! Hope all the 7 month awaited applications get granted soon.
> 
> regards
> music.rythm


Thanks music.rythm.. My good wishes are with you.. Hope you get it by this week.. 

I understand how frustrating these 7-8 months are.. I really wish all those who are waiting from a long time get it soon.. All the Best guys!!


----------



## exodus

Hi all, 
When we check the ato website, we get a message that our details dont match those held DIAC, it's always been that way or atleast for the last three weeks, there are no messages implying the status of the visa.

It sucks.. Calling ahc is of no use, the same old standard response....


Can someone shed some light on this..

Cheers


----------



## aus309

exodus said:


> Hi all,
> When we check the ato website, we get a message that our details dont match those held DIAC, it's always been that way or atleast for the last three weeks, there are no messages implying the status of the visa.
> 
> It sucks.. Calling ahc is of no use, the same old standard response....
> 
> 
> Can someone shed some light on this..
> 
> Cheers


It happened to me as well....but i was entering first name in place of surname and vice versa...after i reectified that its working fine..


----------



## exodus

I tried that as well but in vain


----------



## rpandit

exodus said:


> Hi all,
> When we check the ato website, we get a message that our details dont match those held DIAC, it's always been that way or atleast for the last three weeks, there are no messages implying the status of the visa.
> 
> It sucks.. Calling ahc is of no use, the same old standard response....
> 
> 
> Can someone shed some light on this..
> 
> Cheers


its same as happened to me..


----------



## rpandit

i thnk ato site updation is only fir those who have visited aus at once..im entering correct information but again n again its asking to check name,dob,passport number,country but not asking to check spouse name..dnt no y..


----------



## nannu

aarc_10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Checked my TFN few mins back, it says I am eligible for it. Hopefully I'll get my get grant letter soon... M sooooo happy  n so relieved... feel like screaming & expressing my joy...  Finally the wait ends... I got my visa within 7 months from DOL i.e. 19th dec
> 
> Hey diya0001 would like to share something with you... ur Dol is one day prior to my dol; you applied for tourist visa on the same day I applied.. tfn got updated on the same day... nice coincidence...


Congratulations


----------



## SMaha

hi all...
just a quick request.. can anybody who applied in october/november...dreamchaser/mohit101(as per spreadsheet data) or even ne other applicant whos completed 7 months please call the AHC and see what they say regarding status of application?? i know yest tfns were december applicants..but im thinking we need to bombard the AHC now with queries...
i spoke to an independent agent right now abt an opinion on applying for tourist visa..he says the AHC has changed timelines to 10 months.. and that the tourist application will surely be rejected. 
check this link...Client Service Charter
immigration website says the timeline for "high risk"countries is 12 months!!!
im thoroughly frustrated with rejection everywhere...including my CO who hasnt replied to my email..
can sumbody waiting since 7-8 months please contact the AHC and find out what they are saying or is it still the standard response of 12 month timeline..?!?!?!?!?!?! nebody's help will be appreciated!
Regards!


----------



## aus309

SMaha said:


> hi all...
> just a quick request.. can anybody who applied in october/november...dreamchaser/mohit101(as per spreadsheet data) or even ne other applicant whos completed 7 months please call the AHC and see what they say regarding status of application?? i know yest tfns were december applicants..but im thinking we need to bombard the AHC now with queries...
> i spoke to an independent agent right now abt an opinion on applying for tourist visa..he says the AHC has changed timelines to 10 months.. and that the tourist application will surely be rejected.
> check this link...Client Service Charter
> immigration website says the timeline for "high risk"countries is 12 months!!!
> im thoroughly frustrated with rejection everywhere...including my CO who hasnt replied to my email..
> can sumbody waiting since 7-8 months please contact the AHC and find out what they are saying or is it still the standard response of 12 month timeline..?!?!?!?!?!?! nebody's help will be appreciated!
> Regards!



I had written to my CO only yesterday...she gave the standard reply of it takes 7-12 months etc...

My wife's DOL is 27th dec 2012


----------



## nkdangar

aus309 said:


> I had written to my CO only yesterday...she gave the standard reply of it takes 7-12 months etc...
> 
> My wife's DOL is 27th dec 2012


whos the CO?


----------



## arpitaravalia

aus309 said:


> I had written to my CO only yesterday...she gave the standard reply of it takes 7-12 months etc...
> 
> My wife's DOL is 27th dec 2012


ya whose the CO??


----------



## aus309

nkdangar said:


> whos the CO?


CO is cod number 12


----------



## aus309

arpitaravalia said:


> ya whose the CO??



CO is cod number 12


----------



## arpitaravalia

aus309 said:


> CO is cod number 12


ur lucky atleast she replied...
my CO hasnt replied to my mail which i had sent on 24th june 2013
code is 14


----------



## aki007

I called up AHC yest. The operator said its okay if u've bn up with ur 7 mnths but global timeline is 12 months and u need to understand ur not the onli one for visa in que thr are thousand of applicants. i asked her to transfer the call to my CO she said she will give u the samw reply and she ia not avalaible ATM. 
this is totally insane and inhuman..ill go mad..thrz no way out.


----------



## aus309

arpitaravalia said:


> ur lucky atleast she replied...
> my CO hasnt replied to my mail which i had sent on 24th june 2013
> code is 14


This is the first time she replied the same day...earlier i had to follow up at least 5-6 times...and sometimes even no replies..


----------



## nannu

SMaha said:


> hi all...
> just a quick request.. can anybody who applied in october/november...dreamchaser/mohit101(as per spreadsheet data) or even ne other applicant whos completed 7 months please call the AHC and see what they say regarding status of application?? i know yest tfns were december applicants..but im thinking we need to bombard the AHC now with queries...
> i spoke to an independent agent right now abt an opinion on applying for tourist visa..he says the AHC has changed timelines to 10 months.. and that the tourist application will surely be rejected.
> check this link...Client Service Charter
> immigration website says the timeline for "high risk"countries is 12 months!!!
> im thoroughly frustrated with rejection everywhere...including my CO who hasnt replied to my email..
> can sumbody waiting since 7-8 months please contact the AHC and find out what they are saying or is it still the standard response of 12 month timeline..?!?!?!?!?!?! nebody's help will be appreciated!
> Regards!


Hi SMaha,

Please don't panic, AHC's standard timeline has always been 12 months's for High Risk Countries. But the average processing time for at AHC - New Delhi is 7 months. 

Please see this link - Visas and Migration Family Migration Oct 3 - Australian High Commission

If you call AHC they will always reply with the standard timeline, because the operators are not the ones making decision.


----------



## saras712

Hi 
new in this forum but following since July2012.One of friend's wife got Visa Last week.Applies in late Jan2013 granted last Wednesday. We also have lodged application for my wife.Medical and PCC front loaded as they had ask to submit it when CO assigned to me in late may. I am planing to apply her visitor visa.Now As I read some post saying It will delay if we go for visitor visa. I could not find such a thing on DIAC and AHC new delhi website...Hope some one throw some light on it.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aarc_10

nannu said:


> Congratulations


Thank you nannu


----------



## Aary

SMaha said:


> hi all...
> just a quick request.. can anybody who applied in october/november...dreamchaser/mohit101(as per spreadsheet data) or even ne other applicant whos completed 7 months please call the AHC and see what they say regarding status of application?? i know yest tfns were december applicants..but im thinking we need to bombard the AHC now with queries...
> i spoke to an independent agent right now abt an opinion on applying for tourist visa..he says the AHC has changed timelines to 10 months.. and that the tourist application will surely be rejected.
> check this link...Client Service Charter
> immigration website says the timeline for "high risk"countries is 12 months!!!
> im thoroughly frustrated with rejection everywhere...including my CO who hasnt replied to my email..
> can sumbody waiting since 7-8 months please contact the AHC and find out what they are saying or is it still the standard response of 12 month timeline..?!?!?!?!?!?! nebody's help will be appreciated!
> Regards!


Hi smaha...
Yesterday I sent an email to my CO today morning reply from co. He told file has been placed for final decision once it come front and they give final decision but I don't know except us (nov appl) but many of them getting visas with in seven months.
It's totally frustrating...


----------



## singh_26

when CO calld ..will it show private number ? or number with delhi code?


----------



## rpandit

i hv seen tht ss sheet nd realized one thng tht only those ppl hu hv visited aus on tv basis r gettng their visa within 7 month nd those who r stayng in india hoping to get it soon they r suffrng till now..one of ma frnd was waitng for visa since long nd when aftr getng frustrate she has decided to go for tv nd within week she got her visa..it mean tv option can bring our file on top in comparisn to odr..its jus ma opinion..not sure tht im rite..


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> when CO calld ..will it show private number ? or number with delhi code?


My CO called from a Delhi no.


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> My CO called from a Delhi no.


thnks nannu


----------



## s00071609

aki007 said:


> I called up AHC yest. The operator said its okay if u've bn up with ur 7 mnths but global timeline is 12 months and u need to understand ur not the onli one for visa in que thr are thousand of applicants. i asked her to transfer the call to my CO she said she will give u the samw reply and she ia not avalaible ATM.
> this is totally insane and inhuman..ill go mad..thrz no way out.


They are well trained to say that. They will never say you will get it before 7 months as they are not allowed to. It means nothing when they say this.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Arpita,

Even my CO code is 14.. she is always late in her reply... 



arpitaravalia said:


> ur lucky atleast she replied...
> my CO hasnt replied to my mail which i had sent on 24th june 2013
> code is 14


----------



## shiny2013

hi all,

im feb applicant and im a victim of global medical delay.i learnt that medicals are getting cleared after four months.I would like to know if anyone who went through this medical delay got visa grants with 7 months or further delayed becoz of medical delays plz share the info


----------



## vhm342

shiny2013 said:


> hi all,
> 
> im feb applicant and im a victim of global medical delay.i learnt that medicals are getting cleared after four months.I would like to know if anyone who went through this medical delay got visa grants with 7 months or further delayed becoz of medical delays plz share the info


i have done medicals on apr 22 2013, when called yesterday on 133177 sydney, the operator told they are clearing april medicals, so i kindly asked whether she can tell my medical details cleared or not, so she took my details, checked and told me not cleared, so she told me, may be end of this month it may get cleared.


----------



## s00071609

vhm342 said:


> i have done medicals on apr 22 2013, when called yesterday on 133177 sydney, the operator told they are clearing april medicals, so i kindly asked whether she can tell my medical details cleared or not, so she took my details, checked and told me not cleared, so she told me, may be end of this month it may get cleared.


Yesterday 8/07/2013 they were processing 19 April. So yours will get cleared by tomm or end of this week. If they take till end of the month for your medical, with this rate they will be a year behind in clearing medical by end of 2013.


----------



## Riyaaz

shiny2013 said:


> hi all,
> 
> im feb applicant and im a victim of global medical delay.i learnt that medicals are getting cleared after four months.I would like to know if anyone who went through this medical delay got visa grants with 7 months or further delayed becoz of medical delays plz share the info


Hi shiny,
The delay in medical is delay in file getting in Decision Que
Same happened with my family visa, my kid's Medicals took 3 months for clearance so my file was qued 3 months late.


----------



## diya0001

finally .. i received the grant mail today. i pray and hope that all those who are waiting will be granted visa soon. keep hopes high. best wishes


----------



## vhm342

Congrats, when was DOL


----------



## diya0001

vhm342 said:


> Congrats, when was DOL


dol: dec 18,2012
visa grant: july 9,2013


----------



## aki007

diya0001 said:


> finally .. i received the grant mail today. i pray and hope that all those who are waiting will be granted visa soon. keep hopes high. best wishes


All the best dr..keep praying for all of us in the same league. have a haapy life ahead.


----------



## aki007

s00071609 said:


> They are well trained to say that. They will never say you will get it before 7 months as they are not allowed to. It means nothing when they say this.


I know..she was the rudest person i've ever gt to speak.  my dol is 6 dec and hv bn waiting for like one and a half mnth since my CO askd me to get offshore...i dnt whr in the hell they hav put in my file in que. this is realyy frustrating and annoying.


----------



## aki007

where can i find CO codes???


----------



## aarc_10

diya0001 said:


> finally .. i received the grant mail today. i pray and hope that all those who are waiting will be granted visa soon. keep hopes high. best wishes


Congrats Diya  even I am waiting for my grant letter hope I get it today.. All the best to you & have a Happy life ahead!!


----------



## aarc_10

aki007 said:


> where can i find CO codes???


Hi Aki, 

Here's the link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=4


----------



## aki007

aarc_10 said:


> Hi Aki,
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=4


Thanks aarc.
Can u tell me the exact time u chkd ur tfn? I mean was it uploaded after 5pm. as embassy working hours are utpill 5'o clock.
Thanks


----------



## aki007

aarc_10 said:


> Congrats Diya  even I am waiting for my grant letter hope I get it today.. All the best to you & have a Happy life ahead!!


Don't worry dear...once tfn is uploaded grant letter tales upto 48 hours...so ull get asap


----------



## shiny2013

vhm342 said:


> i have done medicals on apr 22 2013, when called yesterday on 133177 sydney, the operator told they are clearing april medicals, so i kindly asked whether she can tell my medical details cleared or not, so she took my details, checked and told me not cleared, so she told me, may be end of this month it may get cleared.


thats grt news  thnx for update...
my worry is will it take 3 more months after that to get grant ????


----------



## shiny2013

Riyaaz said:


> Hi shiny,
> The delay in medical is delay in file getting in Decision Que
> Same happened with my family visa, my kid's Medicals took 3 months for clearance so my file was qued 3 months late.


hi riyaaz,

 oh no... so there will a further delay..which means they wont compensate the delay caused by medical clearance and will process in normal way( take 90 days) ??


----------



## Riyaaz

aarc_10 said:


> Hi Riyaaz,
> This website is just a back door to check if your visa is granted. You cannot apply for Tfn till you have the relevant visa.
> 
> https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1
> 
> Using the above link, you can fill in your personal details and if your visa is granted it will show you the msg as "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."
> 
> If your visa is not granted it will say "Our checks and records with DIAC indicate that you do not have relevant visa to apply for tfn".


Thanks, last Question. Do we need to click on SUBMIT on last page ?
Please guide


----------



## singh_26

diya0001 said:


> finally .. i received the grant mail today. i pray and hope that all those who are waiting will be granted visa soon. keep hopes high. best wishes


congrats Diya0001


----------



## Spousevisa

You get an option as Next on the last page after you have entered the details



Riyaaz said:


> Thanks, last Question. Do we need to click on SUBMIT on last page ?
> Please guide


----------



## Riyaaz

Spousevisa said:


> You get an option as Next on the last page after you have entered the details


It's asking whether to cancel or previous or submit on last page.


----------



## Spousevisa

are you using this link to check your TFN https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1



Riyaaz said:


> It's asking whether to cancel or previous or submit on last page.


----------



## Riyaaz

Spousevisa said:


> are you using this link to check your TFN https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


Yes ofcorse mate, when you fill all details on every page then on last page it prompts for the options mentioned earlier.


----------



## Spousevisa

Oh ok... I don't get an option as submit... I fill in all the details and click on next on every page including the last page



Riyaaz said:


> Yes ofcorse mate, when you fill all details on every page then on last page it prompts for the options mentioned earlier.


----------



## Riyaaz

Spousevisa said:


> Oh ok... I don't get an option as submit... I fill in all the details and click on next on every page including the last page


The last one Is Declaration Page.


----------



## Spousevisa

Oh.. I have never got an option like that..



Riyaaz said:


> The last one Is Declaration Page.


----------



## SMaha

hi all..
the TFN entry page does stop at check your details page..saying..

_*The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.*_

i never get the page as u dont hold a valid visa..its always the above statement.
if i re-submit details-it directs me to an address details page...

any inputs on anything i mayb doing wrong???
Regards!


----------



## aarc_10

aki007 said:


> Thanks aarc.
> Can u tell me the exact time u chkd ur tfn? I mean was it uploaded after 5pm. as embassy working hours are utpill 5'o clock.
> Thanks


Hi Aki,

I checked the tfn yesterday at 5.20 in the evening but till then the tfn was not updated. Later when I checked it at 7.30 it was updated by then.. so I really don't know how it works.. even I was under the same impression that after office hours the tfn status wont change but somehow it worked  Yeah now waiting for the grant letter.. Hopefully will get it tomorrow..


----------



## aarc_10

Riyaaz said:


> Thanks, last Question. Do we need to click on SUBMIT on last page ?
> Please guide


Yes you have to click submit on the last page..


----------



## aki007

aarc_10 said:


> Hi Aki,
> 
> I checked the tfn yesterday at 5.20 in the evening but till then the tfn was not updated. Later when I checked it at 7.30 it was updated by then.. so I really don't know how it works.. even I was under the same impression that after office hours the tfn status wont change but somehow it worked  Yeah now waiting for the grant letter.. Hopefully will get it tomorrow..


ohk..so dat means we have to keep our options open..lolz..we have to keep an eye on it 24x7...hope we get it soon..wait is really killing..
thanks..ur comment has bn a great help.
cheers mate .....


----------



## aarc_10

SMaha said:


> hi all..
> the TFN entry page does stop at check your details page..saying..
> 
> _*The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.*_
> 
> i never get the page as u dont hold a valid visa..its always the above statement.
> if i re-submit details-it directs me to an address details page...
> 
> any inputs on anything i mayb doing wrong???
> Regards!


Hi Smaha,

here is the link that I used to check my tfn.. Fill in all the details which are mandatory as well as not mandatory.. Hope this hepls.. 

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## Riyaaz

aarc_10 said:


> Hi Smaha,
> 
> here is the link that I used to check my tfn.. Fill in all the details which are mandatory as well as not mandatory.. Hope this hepls..
> 
> https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


Hi Aarc,
You mean fill all pages ?
I filled all on last page is Declaration, it says cancel, previous and submit, it does not say next.
What you got on last page ?
Please Help.


----------



## SMaha

aarc_10 said:


> Yes you have to click submit on the last page..


 Hi aarc10.. Quick question.. Have to click submit on declarations page or on check details page?? Do u need to fill address details as well??it says Address of Australia ..shud i put in my husband's address details???ur guidance will be very helpful... Thanks!!


----------



## aarc_10

SMaha said:


> Hi aarc10.. Quick question.. Have to click submit on declarations page or on check details page?? Do u need to fill address details as well??it says Address of Australia ..shud i put in my husband's address details???ur guidance will be very helpful... Thanks!!


Hi Smaha,

it doesn't ask any of the details you are mentioning.. 

First is travel documentation details page - fill in the details n click next
second is personal details page - fill in the details n click next
third is existing tfn or ABN information page - fill in details n click next
on this page you will get the status of your tfn 

there are no other pages apart from these 3 pages the transaction ends here.. 

In any of the 3 pages they dont ask for any address details..


----------



## rpandit

SMaha said:


> Hi aarc10.. Quick question.. Have to click submit on declarations page or on check details page?? Do u need to fill address details as well??it says Address of Australia ..shud i put in my husband's address details???ur guidance will be very helpful... Thanks!!


hii smaha
its all samethng happened to me when im entering all detail..firstly its shows tht information provided by u ddnt match d records held by diac thn its asking for recheck and vn im clickng on re submit it asking to enter address detail...dnt no y ths happening but these all thng giving me more tnsn..


----------



## rpandit

i thnk only those hu hv visited aus can check d status by dis site bcz there details r already entered due to tv applicaton nd v cant check d status bcz our detail r still pending ..


----------



## Riyaaz

rpandit said:


> i thnk only those hu hv visited aus can check d status by dis site bcz there details r already entered due to tv applicaton nd v cant check d status bcz our detail r still pending ..


Yes you are right, something like that.


----------



## aarc_10

aki007 said:


> ohk..so dat means we have to keep our options open..lolz..we have to keep an eye on it 24x7...hope we get it soon..wait is really killing..
> thanks..ur comment has bn a great help.
> cheers mate .....


Hi Aki,

Yes I know its quite frustrating to wait for such a long time.. I have been following this forum from quite a long time I have seen many applicants in this forum waiting for more than 8 months. This is my analysis from the spreadsheet that people who applied from June 2012 to Oct 2012 had really tough time.. I can see many of the Oct applicants still waiting for the visa grants.. Really feel bad for them.. dont know how AHC works. This forum has been really very helpful for me in getting my answers rather than calling up the AHC. Hence I try to help my forum mates by providing the information I have learnt in this process. Luckily my CO was also very kind in replying to my mails within 24 hrs.. All the best to you guys..


----------



## SMaha

aarc_10 said:


> Hi Smaha,
> 
> it doesn't ask any of the details you are mentioning..
> 
> First is travel documentation details page - fill in the details n click next
> second is personal details page - fill in the details n click next
> third is existing tfn or ABN information page - fill in details n click next
> on this page you will get the status of your tfn
> 
> there are no other pages apart from these 3 pages the transaction ends here..
> 
> In any of the 3 pages they dont ask for any address details..


hi.. Thanks for d info.. After the existing tfn query..it says the info u provided doesn't match dat held by diac...it then redirects me to address details... Doesn't say on d ''existing tfn'' page dat u dont hold a visa..says after this page under heading dat check details nd dat d info doesn't match blah blah


----------



## aarc_10

rpandit said:


> hii smaha
> its all samethng happened to me when im entering all detail..firstly its shows tht information provided by u ddnt match d records held by diac thn its asking for recheck and vn im clickng on re submit it asking to enter address detail...dnt no y ths happening but these all thng giving me more tnsn..


No rpandit its not true.. 

I dont know the reason why u guys are getting this error but before i went on a tourist visa i had checked my tfn and after I came back also it was the same. It only got updated yesterday..

Tfn website is not effective for those applicants who earlier had work visa in Australia.


----------



## aarc_10

SMaha said:


> hi.. Thanks for d info.. After the existing tfn query..it says the info u provided doesn't match dat held by diac...it then redirects me to address details... Doesn't say on d ''existing tfn'' page dat u dont hold a visa..says after this page under heading dat check details nd dat d info doesn't match blah blah


Maybe if you can check some other time of the day...


----------



## SMaha

aarc_10 said:


> Maybe if you can check some other time of the day...


hi... Thanks dear.. U mayb right,. But its been d same thruout... Mayb its still not my lucky time.. Still waiting nd getting frustrated... Unnecessary fights n misunderstanding between my husband n me... For no fault of either of us.. Ur right..the ahc seems to have sumthing against us october applicants nd for d love of god i can't figure out wat dat is....


----------



## aki007

aarc_10 said:


> Hi Aki,
> 
> Yes I know its quite frustrating to wait for such a long time.. I have been following this forum from quite a long time I have seen many applicants in this forum waiting for more than 8 months. This is my analysis from the spreadsheet that people who applied from June 2012 to Oct 2012 had really tough time.. I can see many of the Oct applicants still waiting for the visa grants.. Really feel bad for them.. dont know how AHC works. This forum has been really very helpful for me in getting my answers rather than calling up the AHC. Hence I try to help my forum mates by providing the information I have learnt in this process. Luckily my CO was also very kind in replying to my mails within 24 hrs.. All the best to you guys..


Hi aarc
thanks to u nd the forum..it has bn of a great help in terms of information and processes but certainly not with the timelines...as my case almost very similar aa of urs abd diya0001 but c m still hanging on...i know my visa is sumwhr dwn the line and it will cum sumday or the other. infact all of us m sure will get it in july..atleast i hope so ans u know wot "hope is magical". si m keeping my hopes high. hope ill gt to c him soon. 
and as far as my co is concerned...i think i've got one deaf, dumb and blind as well..nt bn lucky at all wid her..

Cheerz mate.


----------



## dream_chaser

SMaha said:


> hi all...
> just a quick request.. can anybody who applied in october/november...dreamchaser/mohit101(as per spreadsheet data) or even ne other applicant whos completed 7 months please call the AHC and see what they say regarding status of application?? i know yest tfns were december applicants..but im thinking we need to bombard the AHC now with queries...
> i spoke to an independent agent right now abt an opinion on applying for tourist visa..he says the AHC has changed timelines to 10 months.. and that the tourist application will surely be rejected.
> check this link...Client Service Charter
> immigration website says the timeline for "high risk"countries is 12 months!!!
> im thoroughly frustrated with rejection everywhere...including my CO who hasnt replied to my email..
> can sumbody waiting since 7-8 months please contact the AHC and find out what they are saying or is it still the standard response of 12 month timeline..?!?!?!?!?!?! nebody's help will be appreciated!
> Regards!


Hi SMaha,

I'm in the same boat as you are. I mailed my CO stating that I had got admission for a dental orientation course, for which I needed to be in Melbourne. So I asked her if I could apply for a visitor visa. I sent around 3-4 mails, but I dint get a reply for any of them. Then I decided to take the matter in my own hands, and called up the AHC almost every other day last week. I got the response that she wasn't in her station and the operator told me to call on monday. (I spoke to 3 operators, Harriet, Sakshi and Deepthi. Of them 2 were very polite and explained my situation). After a lot of waiting on the call yesterday, Deepthi connected the call to my CO directly. So, I explained my entire situation and was a little serious when I spoke. My Co told me not to apply the visitor visa as 'she and her supervisor' were of the opinion to take a decision on my application. She told me to wait for a week.

I felt this was a positive response, so i'm planning to wait the week out. Hope we get our visas soon. The wait has been frustrating!


----------



## dream_chaser

diya0001 said:


> finally .. i received the grant mail today. i pray and hope that all those who are waiting will be granted visa soon. keep hopes high. best wishes


Congratulations Diya!


----------



## SMaha

dream_chaser said:


> Hi SMaha,
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you are. I mailed my CO stating that I had got admission for a dental orientation course, for which I needed to be in Melbourne. So I asked her if I could apply for a visitor visa. I sent around 3-4 mails, but I dint get a reply for any of them. Then I decided to take the matter in my own hands, and called up the AHC almost every other day last week. I got the response that she wasn't in her station and the operator told me to call on monday. (I spoke to 3 operators, Harriet, Sakshi and Deepthi. Of them 2 were very polite and explained my situation). After a lot of waiting on the call yesterday, Deepthi connected the call to my CO directly. So, I explained my entire situation and was ha little serious when I spoke. My Co told me not to apply the visitor visa as 'she and her supervisor' were of the opinion to take a decision on my application. She told me to wait for a week.
> 
> I felt this was a positive response, so i'm planning to wait the week out. Hope we get our visas soon. The wait has been frustrating!


hi dreamchaser.... Thanks so much for responding... Truly appreciate it.. I can understand ur frustration nd ur right we r both in d same boat... Incredibly frustrating wait... I too have put my visitor visa plans on hold.. No point accumulating ne rejection against my name.. It is positive that uve got a one week timeline to consider..i Spoke to an operator manish on Friday regd tourist.. He told me to email my co.. I mailed him on friday itself after speaking to d operator,.but my co hasn't replied.. Hes generally been prompt except wen he has no update to give me... Hoping no news is good news but patience is wearing thin... Ill wait till next week before i call again... Please do inform me abt ne progress u make.. Ne updates u get will b helpful to me as our waiting period has become close to 8.5months nd we share in the absolute misery...ur DOL is just 20days before mine in the SS as well.. Do keep in touch... Thanks... Regards!


----------



## dream_chaser

Just checked TFN status. Site is updated. Yippie!

"Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."


----------



## aarc_10

dream_chaser said:


> Just checked TFN status. Site is updated. Yippie!
> 
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."


congrats dream chaser... 

smaha i think u shuld check ur tfn now maybe there was some updation going n hence u were getting the error few hours back..


----------



## Riyaaz

When you checked your TFN status last time, not today prior to today.
Please advise.


----------



## dream_chaser

SMaha said:


> hi dreamchaser.... Thanks so much for responding... Truly appreciate it.. I can understand ur frustration nd ur right we r both in d same boat... Incredibly frustrating wait... I too have put my visitor visa plans on hold.. No point accumulating ne rejection against my name.. It is positive that uve got a one week timeline to consider..i Spoke to an operator manish on Friday regd tourist.. He told me to email my co.. I mailed him on friday itself after speaking to d operator,.but my co hasn't replied.. Hes generally been prompt except wen he has no update to give me... Hoping no news is good news but patience is wearing thin... Ill wait till next week before i call again... Please do inform me abt ne progress u make.. Ne updates u get will b helpful to me as our waiting period has become close to 8.5months nd we share in the absolute misery...ur DOL is just 20days before mine in the SS as well.. Do keep in touch... Thanks... Regards!


My TFN got updated SMaha. Just checked it now. I'm not able to believe it! You will get yours too this week I suppose! All the best dear!


----------



## dream_chaser

Riyaaz said:


> When you checked your TFN status last time, not today prior to today.
> Please advise.


The last time I checked the TFN was last week. But I got the same response as SMaha said. "Your details do not match with the DIAC" etc. I was very frustrated. I spoke to my CO yesterday for updates. I was casually checking through the forum a little while back and saw ur guys post regarding TFN. I thought I'd go and check it. Wasn't really expecting it. To my surprise, when I pressed submit, I got the TFN response. 

And, as per your discussion, I haven't visited Australia in this waiting period of 9 months with a visitor visa.


----------



## aarvee

Hi..

Can someone tell me what TFN is and how to check and how it helps finding the visa status?
Thanks.


----------



## SMaha

dream_chaser said:


> My TFN got updated SMaha. Just checked it now. I'm not able to believe it! You will get yours too this week I suppose! All the best dear!


 Hi dreamchaser,.. Amazed!!!! Great news.. Touchwood... All d best... Lemme know wen u get ur grants letter..!!! All d best nd congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Aary

dream_chaser said:


> The last time I checked the TFN was last week. But I got the same response as SMaha said. "Your details do not match with the DIAC" etc. I was very frustrated. I spoke to my CO yesterday for updates. I was casually checking through the forum a little while back and saw ur guys post regarding TFN. I thought I'd go and check it. Wasn't really expecting it. To my surprise, when I pressed submit, I got the TFN response.
> 
> And, as per your discussion, I haven't visited Australia in this waiting period of 9 months with a visitor visa.


Congrats dream_chaser... Really very happy for u... Hope we ll also get our visa soon... Congrats


----------



## Aary

SMaha said:


> Hi dreamchaser,.. Amazed!!!! Great news.. Touchwood... All d best... Lemme know wen u get ur grants letter..!!! All d best nd congratulations!!!!!


Hi smaha... Have u checked ur tfn status? Is there any updating in urs? Pls inform me if u have got any kind of information...


----------



## music.rythm

rpandit said:


> i hv seen tht ss sheet nd realized one thng tht only those ppl hu hv visited aus on tv basis r gettng their visa within 7 month nd those who r stayng in india hoping to get it soon they r suffrng till now..one of ma frnd was waitng for visa since long nd when aftr getng frustrate she has decided to go for tv nd within week she got her visa..it mean tv option can bring our file on top in comparisn to odr..its jus ma opinion..not sure tht im rite..


Hi rpandit

I don't believe so as i myself have traveled to aus in a tourist visa and am offshore for the grant. It is well my 8th month of waiting presently, DOL being 26th Nov '13.

regards


----------



## music.rythm

mohit101 said:


> Feel same yr...all awaited applications get visa's soon. My DOL is 12th Nov. Hopefully we will get it this month..may b this week..hope 4 d best!


Yeah, I do hope we get the grant this week! This wait seems endless.
Its good to know you've applied in nov too.

My CO is code 7, who is yours?

regards


----------



## music.rythm

aarc_10 said:


> Thanks music.rythm.. My good wishes are with you.. Hope you get it by this week..
> 
> I understand how frustrating these 7-8 months are.. I really wish all those who are waiting from a long time get it soon.. All the Best guys!!


Thanks Aarc_10

I do hope i receive it soon too. Could you please tell me as to how much time is given to leave the country once the visa is granted? It was 3 months for tourist visa.

Wishing you happy times.

regards


----------



## arpitaravalia

congrats to all who have got their grant letter or tfn updated


----------



## vhm342

Hi,
Medicals cleared, file with SCO from 9th july


----------



## mohit101

How do you come to know of SCO code? Anyone please? Thanks


----------



## arpitaravalia

mohit101 said:


> How do you come to know of SCO code? Anyone please? Thanks


i dont know whose my sco.... my co hasnt told me abt it... i dont know how some ppl here know whose their sco


----------



## mohit101

dream_chaser said:


> My TFN got updated SMaha. Just checked it now. I'm not able to believe it! You will get yours too this week I suppose! All the best dear!


Congrats dream chaser...We all have pretty much same waiting period. Good to know you got urs TFN updated..very good news! Hopefully we will get it soon....I applied on 9th NOV 12. 
@Smaha - stay positive we will get it this week...I have a feeling....Cheers


----------



## dream_chaser

SMaha said:


> Hi dreamchaser,.. Amazed!!!! Great news.. Touchwood... All d best... Lemme know wen u get ur grants letter..!!! All d best nd congratulations!!!!!


Thank you very much SMaha!


----------



## dream_chaser

mohit101 said:


> Congrats dream chaser...We all have pretty much same waiting period. Good to know you got urs TFN updated..very good news! Hopefully we will get it soon....I applied on 9th NOV 12.
> @Smaha - stay positive we will get it this week...I have a feeling....Cheers


Thanks a lot Mohit101. Hope you get your visa by this week too


----------



## dream_chaser

Aary said:


> Congrats dream_chaser... Really very happy for u... Hope we ll also get our visa soon... Congrats


Thank you Aary! Hope you get your visa soon too!


----------



## aus309

dream_chaser said:


> Thank you Aary! Hope you get your visa soon too!


congrats dream_chaser..


----------



## singh_26

dream_chaser said:


> Just checked TFN status. Site is updated. Yippie!
> 
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."


CONGRATS dream chaser finally you chased your dream..(-:


----------



## aus309

Hi All,

For those who crossed 7 months..were all those cases delayed due to medicals or some other reasons?

I know few who had been to aus on tv and still waiting (including my wife's case)...for them i think the delay was bcoz no grants were given in june..

just trying to understand if there are no medical delays or any delay for documents reqd etc...are visas granted within 7 months?

Thanks.


----------



## sree-raj

Hi Guys,

Do remember we are waiting for the visas to be cleared from India. They work 9-5. Which would mean you guys have to check TFN Status after 5 indian standard time.

As soon as they grant a visa, the system is updated which will be reflected by the TFN status. I do not believe that it gives a different error as per the time of the day.

Once you see the TFN status is updated, you can send an email to your CO requesting a grant letter as you already saw the TFN status and ofcourse mention them some reason like, its your birthday soon or what ever and you want your partner there with you. Please also remember that once the CO passes your visa, they will be busy with other files. Thats why the issue of grant letter takes few days. So, if you can convince them that you know its approved and it is very important for you to get it soon, you will receive the grant letter, rather quickly.

Its great to see some of our buddies getting visas. I hope all the guys who applied in 2012 get your visas cleared and updated soon. I am sure, I will read more people with happy comments that their visa is granted.

Good luck buddies.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------



aki007 said:


> ohk..so dat means we have to keep our options open..lolz..we have to keep an eye on it 24x7...hope we get it soon..wait is really killing..
> thanks..ur comment has bn a great help.
> cheers mate .....


----------



## singh_26

sree-raj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do remember we are waiting for the visas to be cleared from India. They work 9-5. Which would mean you guys have to check TFN Status after 5 indian standard time.
> 
> As soon as they grant a visa, the system is updated which will be reflected by the TFN status. I do not believe that it gives a different error as per the time of the day.
> 
> Once you see the TFN status is updated, you can send an email to your CO requesting a grant letter as you already saw the TFN status and ofcourse mention them some reason like, its your birthday soon or what ever and you want your partner there with you. Please also remember that once the CO passes your visa, they will be busy with other files. Thats why the issue of grant letter takes few days. So, if you can convince them that you know its approved and it is very important for you to get it soon, you will receive the grant letter, rather quickly.
> 
> Its great to see some of our buddies getting visas. I hope all the guys who applied in 2012 get your visas cleared and updated soon. I am sure, I will read more people with happy comments that their visa is granted.
> 
> Good luck buddies.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hello Sree-raj,
No need to call or email CO when ur tfn is updated because most of the people here in Forum got their Grant letter via mail withing 2-3 days after their TFN updated..
Even i advised to everyone not to indulge with ur CO with any wrong discussion just hit them with a genuine bunch of qustion's after some period of time may be once in 3 month's until then keep urself busy in some other activities..what i want to explain is when they have any update on ur case they will inform u if they dont have then it doesn't matter how many times u call them they will reply and after some time they stop receiving ur calls and even replying to ur mails..yes it;s their duty to answer ur all queries but atleast understand they are also a part of system..they don't know each and everything..so sometimes its not even possible for them to reply....then they give u answer's like our timeline is 12 month's or any other excuse...so be calm all of u let them do their work ..but at the same time keep on asking them question's but after some period of Gap..hope what ia m saying is not wrong and other's will agree with me.. (-:


----------



## aarc_10

SMaha said:


> hi... Thanks dear.. U mayb right,. But its been d same thruout... Mayb its still not my lucky time.. Still waiting nd getting frustrated... Unnecessary fights n misunderstanding between my husband n me... For no fault of either of us.. Ur right..the ahc seems to have sumthing against us october applicants nd for d love of god i can't figure out wat dat is....


Hi SMaha,

Don't worry you will get it soon.. I understand its quite frustrating to be away from your partner for a such a long time.. Be calm you will get your grant letter in your mail box soon..  I believe most of us have gone through this phase of misunderstanding with our partner in these 7-8 months but once you get the letter I am sure you will cherish that moment too forgetting everything  All the best!!


----------



## aarc_10

music.rythm said:


> Thanks Aarc_10
> 
> I do hope i receive it soon too. Could you please tell me as to how much time is given to leave the country once the visa is granted? It was 3 months for tourist visa.
> 
> Wishing you happy times.
> 
> regards


Hi music.rythm,

I have no idea as to how much time is given to leave the country. Yeah it was 3 months for tourist visa.. I guess i'll be able to answer this question once i get my grant letter..

Thanks..


----------



## nannu

dream_chaser said:


> Just checked TFN status. Site is updated. Yippie!
> 
> "Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN."


Congratulations :rockon: .... happy for u.....i am sure u must be at peace ...it has been a long wait for you.

Enjoy ur time


----------



## nannu

mohit101 said:


> How do you come to know of SCO code? Anyone please? Thanks


Hi Mohit,

Most of the ppl dont get to know the SCO code till they receive the grant letter. File in queue do not mean that SCO has been assigned, it mean that it is waiting its turn to be reviewed by the SCO. Once it reaches its turn, the SCO will probably take only a few days to make decision :ranger:.


----------



## aus309

nannu said:


> Hi Mohit,
> 
> Most of the ppl dont get to know the SCO code till they receive the grant letter. File in queue do not mean that SCO has been assigned, it mean that it is waiting its turn to be reviewed by the SCO. Once it reaches its turn, the SCO will probably take only a few days to make decision :ranger:.


Hi,

Does any one know if the below users are still active or if they have already got their visas. There no update from these users since long...sorry if i am wrong..

*Sowjanya* 31/12/2012	Hyderabad	28/02/2013	59 Add Doc sub on 20/03/13	20/03/2013	05/04/2013	96 191
*Hari rimal* 31/12/2012	New Delhi	07/03/2013	66	Preeti	Medicals	11/03/2013 N/A 191
*Alok* 31/12/2012	Delhi	07/03/2013	66 Medicals, PCC	11/03/2013 N/A 191
*Qwer* 12/12/2012	Chennai	12/02/2013	62	Surbhi Upmanyu	Medicals	31/01/2013	21/02/2013	139
*visaoz* 12/12/2012	Chennai	11/02/2013	61	Surabhi	Medicals , PCC 24/04/2013	77
*Soumya Philip* 05/12/2012	Chennai	08/02/2013	65 Medicals, PCC, Bank Stmt 14/02/2013	146 217


----------



## shiny2013

vhm342 said:


> Hi,
> Medicals cleared, file with SCO from 9th july


gud news.. you got mail from CO ??


----------



## aus309

Hi,

Does any one know if the below users are still active or if they have already got their visas. There no update from these users since long...sorry if i am wrong..

Sowjanya	31/12/2012 Hyderabad 28/02/2013 59 Add Doc sub on 20/03/13 20/03/2013 05/04/2013 96 191
Hari rimal	31/12/2012 New Delhi 07/03/2013 66 Preeti Medicals 11/03/2013 N/A 191
Alok	31/12/2012 Delhi 07/03/2013 66 Medicals, PCC 11/03/2013 N/A 191
Qwer	12/12/2012 Chennai 12/02/2013 62 Surbhi Upmanyu Medicals 31/01/2013 21/02/2013 139
visaoz	12/12/2012 Chennai 11/02/2013 61 Surabhi Medicals , PCC 24/04/2013 77
Soumya Philip	05/12/2012 Chennai 08/02/2013 65 Medicals, PCC, Bank Stmt 14/02/2013 146 217


----------



## shiny2013

vhm342 said:


> Hi,
> Medicals cleared, file with SCO from 9th july


can i know when u did your medicals? even im waiting for medical clearance.
did it on april20th


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Congratulations :rockon: .... happy for u.....i am sure u must be at peace ...it has been a long wait for you.
> 
> Enjoy ur time


Hi Nannu,
These all people are waiting for their Visa and i am still waiting for CO...completed *56 days *still not Co assigned to me hahahahahaha    ...i sent form 929 also for updating my contact number..sent it on monday so by which day i will received confirmation from them ?


----------



## nannu

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does any one know if the below users are still active or if they have already got their visas. There no update from these users since long...sorry if i am wrong..
> 
> Sowjanya	31/12/2012 Hyderabad 28/02/2013 59 Add Doc sub on 20/03/13 20/03/2013 05/04/2013 96 191
> Hari rimal	31/12/2012 New Delhi 07/03/2013 66 Preeti Medicals 11/03/2013 N/A 191
> Alok	31/12/2012 Delhi 07/03/2013 66 Medicals, PCC 11/03/2013 N/A 191
> Qwer	12/12/2012 Chennai 12/02/2013 62 Surbhi Upmanyu Medicals 31/01/2013 21/02/2013 139
> visaoz	12/12/2012 Chennai 11/02/2013 61 Surabhi Medicals , PCC 24/04/2013 77
> Soumya Philip	05/12/2012 Chennai 08/02/2013 65 Medicals, PCC, Bank Stmt 14/02/2013 146 217


All the ppl that u have mentioned are not actively using this forum, so can's say if they have received the visa or not


----------



## nannu

nannu said:


> All the ppl that u have mentioned are not actively using this forum, so can's say if they have received the visa or not


My guess is that these ppl will be next few lucky ones to get the happy news :fingerscrossed: so hang in there u all 

RPSingh
Rachamallu
Sowjanya (if not received already)
muchim (if not received already)
visaoz (if not received already)
Bhawani82
Ud
Aary
SMaha
Mohit101
Music-rythm


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Nannu,

Soumya Philip got her visa in May.. SS is not updated...



nannu said:


> All the ppl that u have mentioned are not actively using this forum, so can's say if they have received the visa or not


----------



## SMaha

Aary said:


> Hi smaha... Have u checked ur tfn status? Is there any updating in urs? Pls inform me if u have got any kind of information...


hi aary
yes dear will keep u posted...dont know when they decide to put me out of my misery...!!!
do let me know when u get any info abt ur or if u contact immi ...! our dates of SCO assignment are the same...so hopefully we both will get our grants around the same time..hoping for the best..!!!
Regards!


----------



## vhm342

shiny2013 said:


> can i know when u did your medicals? even im waiting for medical clearance.
> did it on april20th


Shiny,
Medicals done on 10th April, uploaded on 22nd April, yesterday CO emailed, telling file in queue for final decision, shiny even you may get email soon from your CO.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Aus309,

Soumya Philip got her visa in May...



aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does any one know if the below users are still active or if they have already got their visas. There no update from these users since long...sorry if i am wrong..
> 
> *Sowjanya* 31/12/2012	Hyderabad	28/02/2013	59 Add Doc sub on 20/03/13	20/03/2013	05/04/2013	96 191
> *Hari rimal* 31/12/2012	New Delhi	07/03/2013	66	Preeti	Medicals	11/03/2013 N/A 191
> *Alok* 31/12/2012	Delhi	07/03/2013	66 Medicals, PCC	11/03/2013 N/A 191
> *Qwer* 12/12/2012	Chennai	12/02/2013	62	Surbhi Upmanyu	Medicals	31/01/2013	21/02/2013	139
> *visaoz* 12/12/2012	Chennai	11/02/2013	61	Surabhi	Medicals , PCC 24/04/2013	77
> *Soumya Philip* 05/12/2012	Chennai	08/02/2013	65 Medicals, PCC, Bank Stmt 14/02/2013	146 217


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> These all people are waiting for their Visa and i am still waiting for CO...completed *56 days *still not Co assigned to me hahahahahaha    ...i sent form 929 also for updating my contact number..sent it on monday so by which day i will received confirmation from them ?


Hi Singh...Don't worry, u'll get the CO soon... for me it took 61 day for CO to be assigned.

Regarding form 929: You should receive a confirmation withing three working day. You sent the form on Monday, the confirmation should come by Thursday. If they do not send a confirmation tomorrow, then you should call and ask them if they have updated your number.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Aus309,

You should be getting your visa either in this week or by next monday as you have already completed 7 months... According to the SS you are very close.. All the best


----------



## manv1983

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Aus309,
> 
> Soumya Philip got her visa in May...


To be very frank, Admin I guess i lil lazy, atleast he/she should update the sheet every alternative day !! Too much confusion, and if there are too many inactive member then stats should show only last 6/8 months instead of an year or so.

Secondly, anyone can help.

Does Surbhi Somanya sends confirmation email for File to be allocated to SCO or in que for decision or do we have to call her and ask ?

Please help


----------



## SMaha

nannu said:


> My guess is that these ppl will be next few lucky ones to get the happy news :fingerscrossed: so hang in there u all
> 
> RPSingh
> Rachamallu
> Sowjanya (if not received already)
> muchim (if not received already)
> visaoz (if not received already)
> Bhawani82
> Ud
> Aary
> SMaha
> Mohit101
> Music-rythm


 hey nannu
thanks for ur good wishes..!
Cud it be that dreamchaser contacting them on monday has triggered this much delayed response from immi..?? i'd think her TFN was updated in a normal procedure and after a looonnnnnnggg delay of 9 months... i find it difficult to believe that one fone call to the CO can ensure TFN update within 24 hrs..!
all the best to Dreamchaser...! hope u land in melbourne and our paths cross soon enuf..intend to migrate there myself...if only the &*^$(% visa presents itself..!!!!
Regards!


----------



## aus309

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Aus309,
> 
> You should be getting your visa either in this week or by next monday as you have already completed 7 months... According to the SS you are very close.. All the best


Thanks very much...hope ur words come true...but every time i talk to AHC or email them...i get negative...this forum keeps hopes alive


----------



## vhm342

manv1983 said:


> To be very frank, Admin I guess i lil lazy, atleast he/she should update the sheet every alternative day !! Too much confusion, and if there are too many inactive member then stats should show only last 6/8 months instead of an year or so.
> 
> Secondly, anyone can help.
> 
> Does Surbhi Somanya sends confirmation email for File to be allocated to SCO or in que for decision or do we have to call her and ask ?
> 
> Please help


yes Surbhi sends confirmation once your file is in queue for decision, mine DOL 29-01-13, medicals 10-04-13, yesterday she emailed me the file in queue for final decision,so wait she will email you.:ranger


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Hi Singh...Don't worry, u'll get the CO soon... for me it took 61 day for CO to be assigned.
> 
> Regarding form 929: You should receive a confirmation withing three working day. You sent the form on Monday, the confirmation should come by Thursday. If they do not send a confirmation tomorrow, then you should call and ask them if they have updated your number.


Hi nannu how r u 
And thanks A lot...for ur quick reply..this sunday i am going to complete 60 days so let's hope for the best


----------



## nannu

SMaha said:


> hey nannu
> thanks for ur good wishes..!
> Cud it be that dreamchaser contacting them on monday has triggered this much delayed response from immi..?? i'd think her TFN was updated in a normal procedure and after a looonnnnnnggg delay of 9 months... i find it difficult to believe that one fone call to the CO can ensure TFN update within 24 hrs..!
> all the best to Dreamchaser...! hope u land in melbourne and our paths cross soon enuf..intend to migrate there myself...if only the &*^$(% visa presents itself..!!!!
> Regards!


Hi SMaha

It is hard to believe and I don't think that dream_chaser's phone call had anything to do with the TFN update, it could just be a coincidence (a very good one for her), but considering that we are all dealing with AHC new delhi, we cant really say for sure. You all have crossed 7 months and ur files have been in queue for quite some time now and will complete 60 days in queue in July., so your applications are anyways close to finalization. 

If i have to guess the order of grants then it should be 

*
1. Rachamallu
2. UD
3. Aary
4. SMaha
5. Mohit101
6. Bhawani82
7. Music-rythm
8. RPSingh
9. Sowjanya (if not already granted - she has not been active on the forum for a long time)
10. muchim (if not already granted - she has not been active on the forum for a long time)
11. Visaoz*


----------



## nannu

nannu said:


> Hi SMaha
> 
> It is hard to believe and I don't think that dream_chaser's phone call had anything to do with the TFN update, it could just be a coincidence (a very good one for her), but considering that we are all dealing with AHC new delhi, we cant really say for sure. You all have crossed 7 months and ur files have been in queue for quite some time now and will complete 60 days in queue in July., so your applications are anyways close to finalization.
> 
> If i have to guess the order of grants then it should be
> 
> *
> 1. Rachamallu
> 2. UD
> 3. Aary
> 4. SMaha
> 5. Mohit101
> 6. Bhawani82
> 7. Music-rythm
> 8. RPSingh
> 9. Sowjanya (if not already granted - she has not been active on the forum for a long time)
> 10. muchim (if not already granted - she has not been active on the forum for a long time)*


Others who could be very close are:

1. aus309
2. Exodus
3. Justanu
4. Hello
5. vbab


----------



## aus309

nannu said:


> Others who could be very close are:
> 
> 1. aus309
> 2. Exodus
> 3. Justanu
> 4. Hello
> 5. vbab


Lets see who is/are the lucky ones today...normally good news starts coming in after 5 pm india time...all the to best ppl..


----------



## singh_26

singh_26 said:


> Hi nannu how r u
> And thanks A lot...for ur quick reply..this sunday i am going to complete 60 days so let's hope for the best


hEY Checked spread sheet CO assigned to RVisa190 (after 66 days)
Dol 03/05/2013
CO Assigned : 08/07/2013

Hi RVisa if u r reading this i never saw u on this forum replying to any one question's or participating in any inquiry..please be in touch via this forum so that we (may applicant's 2013) should know about the progress of cases lodged in May2013


----------



## SMaha

nannu said:


> Hi SMaha
> 
> It is hard to believe and I don't think that dream_chaser's phone call had anything to do with the TFN update, it could just be a coincidence (a very good one for her), but considering that we are all dealing with AHC new delhi, we cant really say for sure. You all have crossed 7 months and ur files have been in queue for quite some time now and will complete 60 days in queue in July., so your applications are anyways close to finalization.
> 
> If i have to guess the order of grants then it should be
> 
> *
> 1. Rachamallu
> 2. UD
> 3. Aary
> 4. SMaha
> 5. Mohit101
> 6. Bhawani82
> 7. Music-rythm
> 8. RPSingh
> 9. Sowjanya (if not already granted - she has not been active on the forum for a long time)
> 10. muchim (if not already granted - she has not been active on the forum for a long time)
> 11. Visaoz*


hey nannu
i wish ur prediction starts coming true right away!!!!:fingerscrossed:
U r right..nething's possible with the AHC delhi..
I just sent a repeat mail to my CO(sent one on friday, as usual..no response)..Ive decided to grab the sails with both my hands and follow up every few days..if nothing they wud want to grant the visa soon enuf to get a pest off their hands...!!! ehehe 
Hoping for a response from them now..at least in a couple of days..wud be AMAZING if they decide to grant the visa itself without any other correspondence..!!! My CO generally doesnt respond if he has no update to give.. so i want to be rational..but kambakth hopes dont fade away dat easy...! Lets hope he has positive news to convey..Amen to that!
Regards!


----------



## aki007

dream_chaser said:


> My TFN got updated SMaha. Just checked it now. I'm not able to believe it! You will get yours too this week I suppose! All the best dear!


heartly congratulations dream_chaser..enjoy the moment...:clap2::clap2:


----------



## aki007

i think we are almost dere..keep ur fingers crossed everyone..we will get thru this this month only..all the best to all waiting for 7-8 mnths...


----------



## aarc_10

Hello everyone,

yipeee...Sooo happy finally I got my grant letter..  

SCO code: 104

Visa grant date is 8th July (the day tfn got updated)


----------



## aki007

aarc_10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> yipeee...Sooo happy finally I got my grant letter..
> 
> SCO code: 104
> 
> Visa grant date is 8th July (the day tfn got updated)


congratulations dear..u got in 48 hours...m so happy...


----------



## aarc_10

music.rythm said:


> Thanks Aarc_10
> 
> I do hope i receive it soon too. Could you please tell me as to how much time is given to leave the country once the visa is granted? It was 3 months for tourist visa.
> 
> Wishing you happy times.
> 
> regards


Hi music.rythm,

I got my grant letter today.. it states 7 months for the initial arrival..


----------



## vhm342

aki007 said:


> congratulations dear..u got in 48 hours...m so happy...


Congrats aarc_10, when was yr DoL, Medicals, SCO assigned, please do share.


----------



## aarc_10

aki007 said:


> congratulations dear..u got in 48 hours...m so happy...


Thank you so much aki  yeah got the email within 48 hours.. n finally the wait ends..  

All the Best to you!! M sure you will get it soon


----------



## aki007

aarc_10 said:


> Thank you so much aki  yeah got the email within 48 hours.. n finally the wait ends..
> 
> All the Best to you!! M sure you will get it soon


i wish too..thanks dear..have a happy life ahead.


----------



## rpandit

aarc_10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> yipeee...Sooo happy finally I got my grant letter..
> 
> SCO code: 104
> 
> Visa grant date is 8th July (the day tfn got updated)


hey congrz..vry happy for u.enjoy ur day..all d best nd hv a geart lyf in aus..


----------



## Spousevisa

Hey congrats 

Have a great life in Aus.. All the best for your future 



aarc_10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> yipeee...Sooo happy finally I got my grant letter..
> 
> SCO code: 104
> 
> Visa grant date is 8th July (the day tfn got updated)


----------



## aarc_10

vhm342 said:


> Congrats aarc_10, when was yr DoL, Medicals, SCO assigned, please do share.


Thanks vhm342.. 

Dol: 19th Dec 2012
Medicals on 27th Feb, Additional documents submitted on 12th March..
Got a mail from Co on 15th March that the file has been placed in queue.. However that is not the SCO assigned date. I guess SCO is assigned only when the application reaches the front of the queue.. I got to know the name of the SCO today when I got the grant letter.. Hope this info helps..


----------



## aarc_10

Spousevisa said:


> Hey congrats
> 
> Have a great life in Aus.. All the best for your future


Thanks a lot


----------



## singh_26

aarc_10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> yipeee...Sooo happy finally I got my grant letter..
> 
> SCO code: 104
> 
> Visa grant date is 8th July (the day tfn got updated)


congrats aarc 10.
Your arc now completed to circle...


----------



## Harman cheema

My tfn shows I am eligible for tfn but u r not in Australia wait to arrive in Australia...m I expect something in this week?


----------



## dream_chaser

aus309 said:


> congrats dream_chaser..


Thanks a lot Aus309


----------



## rpandit

Harman cheema said:


> My tfn shows I am eligible for tfn but u r not in Australia wait to arrive in Australia...m I expect something in this week?


heyy congrz
now u vl gt ur grant letter in 48 hour..cheers.all d best


----------



## dream_chaser

nannu said:


> Congratulations :rockon: .... happy for u.....i am sure u must be at peace ...it has been a long wait for you.
> 
> Enjoy ur time


Thanks a lot nannu!


----------



## Harman cheema

rpandit said:


> heyy congrz
> now u vl gt ur grant letter in 48 hour..cheers.all d best


Thanx... Hope for the best


----------



## dream_chaser

singh_26 said:


> CONGRATS dream chaser finally you chased your dream..(-:


Thank you so much!


----------



## dream_chaser

aki007 said:


> heartly congratulations dream_chaser..enjoy the moment...:clap2::clap2:


Thank you aki007! Wish you all the best too.


----------



## dream_chaser

SMaha said:


> hey nannu
> thanks for ur good wishes..!
> Cud it be that dreamchaser contacting them on monday has triggered this much delayed response from immi..?? i'd think her TFN was updated in a normal procedure and after a looonnnnnnggg delay of 9 months... i find it difficult to believe that one fone call to the CO can ensure TFN update within 24 hrs..!
> all the best to Dreamchaser...! hope u land in melbourne and our paths cross soon enuf..intend to migrate there myself...if only the &*^$(% visa presents itself..!!!!
> Regards!


Hi SMaha,

I agree with nannu. I don't think the procedure has got hastened by just my phone call. I was plainly irritated that my CO hadn't given me any advice regarding tv application. I'm surprised that all the 3 times I called, I was told to call at a later date and not given the standard response to contact the CO by email.


----------



## dream_chaser

Harman cheema said:


> My tfn shows I am eligible for tfn but u r not in Australia wait to arrive in Australia...m I expect something in this week?


Congratulations Harman!


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> My tfn shows I am eligible for tfn but u r not in Australia wait to arrive in Australia...m I expect something in this week?


Hey Harman.... Congratulations.....so your wait ends.... another couple of days and u'll get ur letter


----------



## Harman cheema

nannu said:


> Hey Harman.... Congratulations.....so your wait ends.... another couple of days and u'll get ur letter


Thanx nannu...


----------



## Harman cheema

dream_chaser said:


> Congratulations Harman!


Thanx dream chaser


----------



## abhisek

Congrats everyone who got their visa...glad for ya all......


----------



## nannu

Where is the SS Admin? Why is he not updating the SS . 

I guess he is also following the footsteps of the AHC staff :tea: :ranger: .


----------



## abhisek

Anyone know till what date medicals has been cleared lately....reply would be much appreciated.....


----------



## nannu

abhisek said:


> Anyone know till what date medicals has been cleared lately....reply would be much appreciated.....


Hi Abhisek

Vhm342's medicals were uploaded on 22-Apr-13 and were cleared in this week, so i guess they are working on medicals done in April last week approximately. 



vhm342 said:


> Hi,
> Medicals cleared, file with SCO from 9th july


Hope this helps


----------



## aki007

Harman cheema said:


> My tfn shows I am eligible for tfn but u r not in Australia wait to arrive in Australia...m I expect something in this week?


congratulations dear,,,,:clap2::clap2:


----------



## shammi

Congrats harman .plz tell me whats ur DOL , medical nd co assigned


----------



## singh_26

Harman cheema said:


> My tfn shows I am eligible for tfn but u r not in Australia wait to arrive in Australia...m I expect something in this week?


Hi harman Paji 
congrats for ur tfn update..man moh liya tusi CO da atlast


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Where is the SS Admin? Why is he not updating the SS .
> 
> I guess he is also following the footsteps of the AHC staff :tea: :ranger: .


Admin ...SRvj ..Breaking news Srvj & Ahc joined hands together for clearing visa's ASAp...hahhahahahahhahahaaaa he is busy there to clear decemberian's visa's


----------



## singh_26

Harman cheema said:


> Thanx nannu...


HI Harman quick question
DOL 06/09/12
Co assigned 05/03/2013

why so much delay in assigning CO..have u asked ur co or is their anything wrong from ur side ??/ please reply.


----------



## music.rythm

aarc_10 said:


> Hi music.rythm,
> 
> I got my grant letter today.. it states 7 months for the initial arrival..


Congrats aarc_10!

really happy for you! And thanks for letting me know 

good luck and best regards


----------



## music.rythm

dream_chaser said:


> Thank you aki007! Wish you all the best too.


congrats dream_chaser!

good luck and wishing you happy times!

regards


----------



## music.rythm

nannu said:


> Hi SMaha
> 
> It is hard to believe and I don't think that dream_chaser's phone call had anything to do with the TFN update, it could just be a coincidence (a very good one for her), but considering that we are all dealing with AHC new delhi, we cant really say for sure. You all have crossed 7 months and ur files have been in queue for quite some time now and will complete 60 days in queue in July., so your applications are anyways close to finalization.
> 
> If i have to guess the order of grants then it should be
> 
> *
> 1. Rachamallu
> 2. UD
> 3. Aary
> 4. SMaha
> 5. Mohit101
> 6. Bhawani82
> 7. Music-rythm
> 8. RPSingh
> 9. Sowjanya (if not already granted - she has not been active on the forum for a long time)
> 10. muchim (if not already granted - she has not been active on the forum for a long time)
> 11. Visaoz*


Hi Nannu,

I do hope all the awaiting applicants get their visa. It is already the 8th month of wait and is getting really frustrating.

Truly tired of checking mails and tfn eligibility. 

regards


----------



## garry020481

my case officer told me last week that my wife's medical clearance is done only after i enquired, he didnt say file being transferred to sco or for final decision, any suggestion what might be happening??


----------



## SMaha

hello all
i had contacted my CO this afternoon..and i think its been pouring in Mumbai :rain:simply cos his behaviour has been uncharacteristic..!!! 
i received a reply in less than 15 minutes after i emailed him abt not receiving a response for my email sent on friday.. he gave me the usual garbage abt many applications before mine in the queue, so the decision on my application will be complete only after outcomes of others before mine are decided and all that blah...i emailed him again in a matter of minutes asking abt whether i shud then apply for a tourist visa in the interim when they are making a decision abt my application..
He again replied( much to my pleasant surprise bordering on shock:jaw that no i mustnt apply for tourist visa as my application was close to being decided upon and it mustnt take very long ...!
I have taken it with a pinch of salt..cos his idea of soon and mine dont seem to match..!!!:frusty:
Neway, hoping for the best..:fingerscrossed:
Good luck to all..!:ranger:
Regards!


----------



## SMaha

dream_chaser said:


> Hi SMaha,
> 
> I agree with nannu. I don't think the procedure has got hastened by just my phone call. I was plainly irritated that my CO hadn't given me any advice regarding tv application. I'm surprised that all the 3 times I called, I was told to call at a later date and not given the standard response to contact the CO by email.


hi dream_chaser
even i thot so...call it paranoia or just plain understanding of the way the AHC works(or doesnt work actually...heheheh) i didnt expect either that a single phone call or even reassurance from ur CO cud be the reason u got ur TFN in less then 24 hrs after ur call to them..its a happy co-incidence..God knows we've waited long enuf... im just hopeful that since we are both october applicants.. sooner rather later its my turn to be relieved rather than frustrated..!!!
My CO did reply back to my email this afternoon(i was very vocal abt the ambiguity we are kept in w.r.t status of application) and gave me a mildly positive response..! check my earlier post! Lets see if his words stand good..! 
Regards!


----------



## nannu

SMaha said:


> hello all
> i had contacted my CO this afternoon..and i think its been pouring in Mumbai :rain:simply cos his behaviour has been uncharacteristic..!!!
> i received a reply in less than 15 minutes after i emailed him abt not receiving a response for my email sent on friday.. he gave me the usual garbage abt many applications before mine in the queue, so the decision on my application will be complete only after outcomes of others before mine are decided and all that blah...i emailed him again in a matter of minutes asking abt whether i shud then apply for a tourist visa in the interim when they are making a decision abt my application..
> He again replied( much to my pleasant surprise bordering on shock:jaw that no i mustnt apply for tourist visa as my application was close to being decided upon and it mustnt take very long ...!
> I have taken it with a pinch of salt..cos his idea of soon and mine dont seem to match..!!!:frusty:
> Neway, hoping for the best..:fingerscrossed:
> Good luck to all..!:ranger:
> Regards!


Hey....so there is light at the end of the turnnel for u....let hope that his SOON comes SOONER than expected :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SMaha

nannu said:


> Hey....so there is light at the end of the turnnel for u....let hope that his SOON comes SOONER than expected :fingerscrossed:


Hi nannu!

Yes..am hoping that myself..! Godwilling he knows what hes talking abt and is true to his word...
With AHC New Delhi and its staff...nothing comes cheap...except talk!
Regards!


----------



## nannu

SMaha said:


> Hi nannu!
> 
> Yes..am hoping that myself..! Godwilling he knows what hes talking abt and is true to his word...
> With AHC New Delhi and its staff...nothing comes cheap...except talk!
> Regards!


Where will u be going in Australia?


----------



## SMaha

nannu said:


> Where will u be going in Australia?



ill be moving to Melbourne..What abt u? u from bangalore???


----------



## nannu

SMaha said:


> ill be moving to Melbourne..What abt u? u from bangalore???


Great....i'll also be movin to melbourne...i live in bangalore


----------



## SMaha

nannu said:


> Great....i'll also be movin to melbourne...i live in bangalore


awesome..!! where in melbourne are u considering?? i was in bangalore till a week back..i love bangalore!


----------



## Aary

SMaha said:


> hello all
> i had contacted my CO this afternoon..and i think its been pouring in Mumbai :rain:simply cos his behaviour has been uncharacteristic..!!!
> i received a reply in less than 15 minutes after i emailed him abt not receiving a response for my email sent on friday.. he gave me the usual garbage abt many applications before mine in the queue, so the decision on my application will be complete only after outcomes of others before mine are decided and all that blah...i emailed him again in a matter of minutes asking abt whether i shud then apply for a tourist visa in the interim when they are making a decision abt my application..
> He again replied( much to my pleasant surprise bordering on shock:jaw that no i mustnt apply for tourist visa as my application was close to being decided upon and it mustnt take very long ...!
> I have taken it with a pinch of salt..cos his idea of soon and mine dont seem to match..!!!:frusty:
> Neway, hoping for the best..:fingerscrossed:
> Good luck to all..!:ranger:
> Regards!


Hi smaha... Hope soon u ll get good news... Can u tel me who s ur Co...


----------



## SMaha

Aary said:


> Hi smaha... Hope soon u ll get good news... Can u tel me who s ur Co...


Thanks Aary..
My CO code is 15...what abt u?? who's urs??


----------



## rpandit

SMaha said:


> awesome..!! where in melbourne are u considering?? i was in bangalore till a week back..i love bangalore!


wohhh it mean there r many ppl going melbourne..is thr nybdy going victoria?? ?


----------



## nannu

SMaha said:


> awesome..!! where in melbourne are u considering?? i was in bangalore till a week back..i love bangalore!


My husband currently lives with is frnds...but he wil be moving out when i go there..but wr hv not finalized yet


----------



## SMaha

nannu said:


> My husband currently lives with is frnds...but he wil be moving out when i go there..but wr hv not finalized yet


hey dats a coincidence...my husband lives with his friend too..and he'll be moving out when i get there..but it will be in Melbourne..


----------



## Aary

My co Code is 6. I don't know whether he s working at Ahc or not...


----------



## SMaha

Aary said:


> My co Code is 6. I don't know whether he s working at Ahc or not...


many ppl have him as CO..id think he is working in the AHC.. why do u doubt whether he works there or not???


----------



## Aary

SMaha said:


> Thanks Aary..
> My CO code is 15...what abt u?? who's urs??


Hi smaha... Day before yesterday I mailed him my situation and also whether to apply tv or not... For dat he sent an email yesterday and told it has been placed for queue once the decision made he ll sent an mail... I don't know when they decide when they ll have time to see my file...Me and my son we both are waiting to see him...


----------



## dream_chaser

SMaha said:


> hi dream_chaser
> even i thot so...call it paranoia or just plain understanding of the way the AHC works(or doesnt work actually...heheheh) i didnt expect either that a single phone call or even reassurance from ur CO cud be the reason u got ur TFN in less then 24 hrs after ur call to them..its a happy co-incidence..God knows we've waited long enuf... im just hopeful that since we are both october applicants.. sooner rather later its my turn to be relieved rather than frustrated..!!!
> My CO did reply back to my email this afternoon(i was very vocal abt the ambiguity we are kept in w.r.t status of application) and gave me a mildly positive response..! check my earlier post! Lets see if his words stand good..!
> Regards!


Keep your fingers crossed! Your wait is going to come to an end SMaha. Don't lose hope!


----------



## Aary

SMaha said:


> many ppl have him as CO..id think he is working in the AHC.. why do u doubt whether he works there or not???


I know he s der at ahc.. He s not at all giving proper response for our mails...I think he s simply sitting der without doing any work...


----------



## SMaha

Aary said:


> Hi smaha... Day before yesterday I mailed him my situation and also whether to apply tv or not... For dat he sent an email yesterday and told it has been placed for queue once the decision made he ll sent an mail... I don't know when they decide when they ll have time to see my file...Me and my son we both are waiting to see him...


hi Aary
I can understand ur situation..im thinking ur likely to get a decision soon too..in fact ur DOL is 11 days before mine..there isnt ne reason it shud take longer.. its inhuman to keep children away from parents.. they lack compassion and consideration.. make sure u ask him for responses in a few days again.. dont let them off the hook that easy..even my CO dint answer abt tourist inspite of asking 2 times..i mailed him the tourist query again..thats when he said its likely to happen soon..!


----------



## SMaha

dream_chaser said:


> Keep your fingers crossed! Your wait is going to come to an end SMaha. Don't lose hope!


fingers , toes and mood....all cross!!! ehehhe just waiting...ne news on ur grant letter? when do u intend flying out??


----------



## Aary

SMaha said:


> hi Aary
> I can understand ur situation..im thinking ur likely to get a decision soon too..in fact ur DOL is 11 days before mine..there isnt ne reason it shud take longer.. its inhuman to keep children away from parents.. they lack compassion and consideration.. make sure u ask him for responses in a few days again.. dont let them off the hook that easy..even my CO dint answer abt tourist inspite of asking 2 times..i mailed him the tourist query again..thats when he said its likely to happen soon..!


Thanks for ur concern smaha... Daily morning I wish to get some good news but it's not happening yet... Let's hope for the best...


----------



## SMaha

Aary said:


> Thanks for ur concern smaha... Daily morning I wish to get some good news but it's not happening yet... Let's hope for the best...


have u tried to speak to ur CO on the fone?? mayb dat'll help..??


----------



## SMaha

dream_chaser said:


> Keep your fingers crossed! Your wait is going to come to an end SMaha. Don't lose hope!


hey dream_chaser..
Just a quick question.. u mentioned ur TFN page earlier gave the incorrect details line..but once TFN updated, it dint mention ur details as incorrect ..right?? im just trying to figure out what incorrect info im giving except mayb title (mrs/miss /ms).. its not a concern right..it will give me my TFN update irrespective of wat its showing currently??? (incorrect details..check information..etc)


----------



## nannu

SMaha said:


> hey dats a coincidence...my husband lives with his friend too..and he'll be moving out when i get there..but it will be in Melbourne..


We'll be in melbourne too.. most likely north or west


----------



## Riyaaz

aarc_10 said:


> Hi music.rythm,
> 
> I got my grant letter today.. it states 7 months for the initial arrival..


Hi Aarc,
Just a quick question.
Who sends the grant letter mail,
CO, SCO ?
What email address it comes from is it from [email protected] or something else.
Please advise.
Thanks.


----------



## abhisek

garry020481 said:


> my case officer told me last week that my wife's medical clearance is done only after i enquired, he didnt say file being transferred to sco or for final decision, any suggestion what might be happening??


Hey mate...can u please share ur wife's medical date when it was uploaded?
Cheers....


----------



## aarc_10

Riyaaz said:


> Hi Aarc,
> Just a quick question.
> Who sends the grant letter mail,
> CO, SCO ?
> What email address it comes from is it from [email protected] or something else.
> Please advise.
> Thanks.


Hi Riyaaz,

It comes from diac notifications email id mentioning the name of the sco..


----------



## Riyaaz

Ok,
Does it say automatic notification of visa grant advise ?
Or any email address ?
Can you please advise full email address.
Thanks again.


----------



## aus309

Hi All,

When the CO writres in mail that...to be fair to other applcant we cannit jump the queue etc etc....

Can we write in mail that " if that is the case then how come jan and feb apploicant have got their grants...i know friends who applied in jan 2013 and have got their grant..."

SUggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Riyaaz

That would be a Slap of Shame on their face, resulting in further delay in your decision, they may say the other file was visa decision ready or front loaded with all documents and blah blah, you know they have heaps of **** ready to come out of their mouths.
Just be polite and get your work done.
Cheers.


----------



## OZVISA

My file queued for final final decision on 7 th june. I had spoken to ahc just hours before that about the progress of my wifes visa. Might be coincidence that they mailed about file queuing immediatly


----------



## aus309

singh_26 said:


> Hi harman Paji
> congrats for ur tfn update..man moh liya tusi CO da atlast


Hi Harman,

R u in SS..whats ur id? whats ur DOL?


----------



## saras712

rpandit said:


> wohhh it mean there r many ppl going melbourne..is thr nybdy going victoria?? ?


Dear RPnadit.... for your Info... Melbourne itself is part of Victoria..perhaps it is capital of Victoria.


----------



## singh_26

aus309 said:


> Hi Harman,
> 
> R u in SS..whats ur id? whats ur DOL?


Hi Aus309,
See sheet ''Form response''...there u will find Harman Name and detail's....


----------



## aus309

Hi All,
Since i had booked my wife's return ticket for 16th July before she departed australia and also she completes 7 months soon...i had written a mail to my CO...she replied back saying it will take another 2-3 weeks.

Can i really expect the grant within 3 weeks?

Thanks.


----------



## dream_chaser

SMaha said:


> hey dream_chaser..
> Just a quick question.. u mentioned ur TFN page earlier gave the incorrect details line..but once TFN updated, it dint mention ur details as incorrect ..right?? im just trying to figure out what incorrect info im giving except mayb title (mrs/miss /ms).. its not a concern right..it will give me my TFN update irrespective of wat its showing currently??? (incorrect details..check information..etc)


The message I got earlier didn't mention that my details were incorrect. It simply said that the details you entered do not match the DIAC records. I don't think keeping it as Ms. or Mrs. changes the details invariably.


----------



## dream_chaser

Guys,

I received the grant mail a little while back. CO code is 12, SCO code 103


----------



## aus309

dream_chaser said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received the grant mail a little while back. CO code is 12, SCO code 103


Congrats....have nice life ahead.


----------



## nannu

dream_chaser said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received the grant mail a little while back. CO code is 12, SCO code 103


Congratulation lane:


----------



## Leeon

A WARM WELCOME TO EVERYBODY.​
Much appreciate the hands behind " Thread: Subclass 309/100 - Spouse Visa processing time - AHC Delhi"

To those who revived their grand letter "Good Luck with the new life":clap2:lane:

To those awaiting " Hang in there visa on the way" :ranger:

I am Leeon new to this forum. 
User name: Leeon
Dol : 5 March 2013
Co Assigned date : 22 April 2013.
Medical done : 26 April 2013.
Received a reply from CO that my case queued for final assessment on May 16.

Glad to meet new friends.


----------



## nina999

aus309 said:


> Hi All,
> Since i had booked my wife's return ticket for 16th July before she departed australia and also she completes 7 months soon...i had written a mail to my CO...she replied back saying it will take another 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Can i really expect the grant within 3 weeks?
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Aus309, I think you case will be up very soon .... wait a few more days before rebooking the flight....


----------



## Aary

dream_chaser said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received the grant mail a little while back. CO code is 12, SCO code 103


Congrats dream_chaser....


----------



## srvj

singh_26 said:


> Admin ...SRvj ..Breaking news Srvj & Ahc joined hands together for clearing visa's ASAp...hahhahahahahhahahaaaa he is busy there to clear decemberian's visa's





nannu said:


> Where is the SS Admin? Why is he not updating the SS .
> 
> I guess he is also following the footsteps of the AHC staff :tea: :ranger: .



*Hello Nannu and Singh_26,*

I am sorry, but I have to say this, Updating SS is not my primary job!!!! I am not administrator of this thread or forum.

yes I have created current SS and trying to keep update but I can not guarantee that.

It is a voluntary work(Help) and you can not demand or Cristie the people who are doing it.

I am one of the user like you joined forum to seek help from other fellow users.

and I am contributing my best what i can do for forum.

FYI, Guys, Please refer old SS file and read *posts from page 890* , you might know how much effort and time i had put in to maintain and improve SS. 


try to help but, Please do not insult forum by making funny statements. 
Thank you


----------



## nina999

Big congrats to dreamchaser, aarc10 and then rest who got their grants... happy for u guys and enjoy life in aus cos it's a damn good one 

To those reading this forum thread and it is helping you, please help us by adding your visa details (such as date of lodgement, date placed in final queue) to the spreadsheet or at least by just posting the info in the thread. It would really be a great help to all of us... also if you know of any cases that were granted which had a date of lodgement around jan/feb/march 2013 please let me know.. thanks a million... 

Big thanks to the forum admin. I read a few people were saying they are a bit slow but please keep in mind that these people are just like you and me and are volunteering their time. Without them we wouldn't have such a well organised spreadsheet so please be grateful for whatever help they have provided because they don't owe us anything :clap2:


----------



## nina999

srvj said:


> *Hello Nannu and Singh_26,*
> 
> I am sorry, but I have to say this, Updating SS is not my primary job!!!! I am not administrator of this thread or forum.
> 
> yes I have created current SS and trying to keep update but I can not guarantee that.
> 
> It is a voluntary work(Help) and you can not demand or Cristie the people who are doing it.
> 
> I am one of the user like you joined forum to seek help from other fellow users.
> 
> and I am contributing my best what i can do for forum.
> 
> FYI, Guys, Please refer old SS file and read *posts from page 890* , you might know how much effort and time i had put in to maintain and improve SS.
> 
> 
> try to help but, Please do not insult forum by making funny statements.
> Thank you


Hi SRVJ... I JUST commented on your great work!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: please do realise that the rest of us really appreciate your work.... there will always be people in this world who judge too quickly... ignore them


----------



## s00071609

abhisek said:


> Hey mate...can u please share ur wife's medical date when it was uploaded?
> Cheers....


Hey whats going on wid your medicals? Global health is processing around medicals from 22 April- 25 April. When did u do it?


----------



## nannu

srvj said:


> *Hello Nannu and Singh_26,*
> 
> I am sorry, but I have to say this, Updating SS is not my primary job!!!! I am not administrator of this thread or forum.
> 
> yes I have created current SS and trying to keep update but I can not guarantee that.
> 
> It is a voluntary work(Help) and you can not demand or Cristie the people who are doing it.
> 
> I am one of the user like you joined forum to seek help from other fellow users.
> 
> and I am contributing my best what i can do for forum.
> 
> FYI, Guys, Please refer old SS file and read *posts from page 890* , you might know how much effort and time i had put in to maintain and improve SS.
> 
> 
> try to help but, Please do not insult forum by making funny statements.
> Thank you


Hi SRVJ... :sorry: please don't think I was trying to insult you...it is just a light joke :embarassed: . 
We all appreciate your work on the SS. :clap2: :thumb: :clap2: :thumb: :clap2: :thumb: :clap2:

If you remember i had offered to help u in updating the SS



nannu said:


> Hi SVJR,
> 
> i spend a lot of time reading this forum and looking at the SS. It is such a relief to see that thing are moving from blue to green and ppl are getting their visas.
> I sometime come across post with updates that are not added in the SS.
> Would it be alright for me to add those updates to the SS?
> Just trying to help (and keep my self occupied)  if that is OK with you and wont create a confusion.
> 
> thanks





srvj said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> I appreciate your concern and help. Its great help to me and so forum in updating ss.
> 
> Other two friends who helping me in updating ss are away from forum. You can join me in updating SS.
> 
> Thank you.


But you never gave me the access to update it...so i assume you don't need any helping hand. 
My offer to help updating :typing: the SS is still open  ... if you already have too much on ur plate & would need an extra hand


----------



## Leeon

nina999 said:


> Hi SRVJ... I JUST commented on your great work!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: please do realise that the rest of us really appreciate your work.... there will always be people in this world who judge too quickly... ignore them



Hi SRVJ - i been reading this form for a while ..You r doing a great job Sir... thank you very much for all HANDS behind this.. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SMaha

dream_chaser said:


> The message I got earlier didn't mention that my details were incorrect. It simply said that the details you entered do not match the DIAC records. I don't think keeping it as Ms. or Mrs. changes the details invariably.


Dear Dream_chaser!
Thanks a lot.. really appreciate ur response..! it still shows the details do not match the info with the DIAC...so no luck yet.....but hoping its soon...:ranger::fingerscrossed:
Congrats on ur grant letter..! All the best for a great life..the world is round..mayb our paths will cross eventually..!
Regards!


----------



## abhisek

s00071609 said:


> Hey whats going on wid your medicals? Global health is processing around medicals from 22 April- 25 April. When did u do it?


Mine was done on 30th April and uploaded on 3rd May so probably next week I reckon.......will let ya know......


----------



## singh_26

srvj said:


> *Hello Nannu and Singh_26,*
> 
> I am sorry, but I have to say this, Updating SS is not my primary job!!!! I am not administrator of this thread or forum.
> 
> yes I have created current SS and trying to keep update but I can not guarantee that.
> 
> It is a voluntary work(Help) and you can not demand or Cristie the people who are doing it.
> 
> I am one of the user like you joined forum to seek help from other fellow users.
> 
> and I am contributing my best what i can do for forum.
> 
> FYI, Guys, Please refer old SS file and read *posts from page 890* , you might know how much effort and time i had put in to maintain and improve SS.
> 
> 
> try to help but, Please do not insult forum by making funny statements.
> Thank you


hi srVJ,

I SAW ThaT U R ANGRY SHANGRY with my post for that i am Extremely Sorry..but my intention is not to make u feel bad or trying to insult u ..as nannu wrote i am also trying to add some humour...As u already know how important this SS and forum to people like us..and some of the member's are frustrated also because the delay in their visa..and only SS can help them to see how all this visa grant processing is ..So sorry again ...and i hope u keep doing the good work for all of us as we all r very lazy


----------



## srvj

nannu said:


> Hi SRVJ... :sorry: please don't think I was trying to insult you...it is just a light joke :embarassed: .
> We all appreciate your work on the SS. :clap2: :thumb: :clap2: :thumb: :clap2: :thumb: :clap2:
> 
> If you remember i had offered to help u in updating the SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you never gave me the access to update it...so i assume you don't need any helping hand.
> My offer to help updating :typing: the SS is still open  ... if you already have too much on ur plate & would need an extra hand


Hi Nannu,

I was disappointed when i see the comments. anyway...move on..

you need to have google account to update it.

I have sent you a private message before requesting google ID and explaining about updating, I did not get reply...

pls reply with google ID, you use private message instead if you want

thanks.


----------



## nannu

srvj said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> I was disappointed when i see the comments. anyway...move on..
> 
> you need to have google account to update it.
> 
> I have sent you a private message before requesting google ID and explaining about updating, I did not get reply...
> 
> pls reply with google ID, you use private message instead if you want
> 
> thanks.


Hi.. please check ur private msg..i have sent u my google id. 
I sent it earlier also on 06-June, but i guess u did not receive the msg.


----------



## srvj

singh_26 said:


> hi srVJ,
> 
> I SAW ThaT U R ANGRY SHANGRY with my post for that i am Extremely Sorry..but my intention is not to make u feel bad or trying to insult u ..as nannu wrote i am also trying to add some humour...As u already know how important this SS and forum to people like us..and some of the member's are frustrated also because the delay in their visa..and only SS can help them to see how all this visa grant processing is ..So sorry again ...and i hope u keep doing the good work for all of us as we all r very lazy


Hi,

I am sorry guys,

I was in frustration because of other reasons, when i was reading those comments. 



Good Luck everyone.


----------



## mohit101

SMaha said:


> Dear Dream_chaser!
> Thanks a lot.. really appreciate ur response..! it still shows the details do not match the info with the DIAC...so no luck yet.....but hoping its soon...:ranger::fingerscrossed:
> Congrats on ur grant letter..! All the best for a great life..the world is round..mayb our paths will cross eventually..!
> Regards!


HI SMaha,

It’s a same message coming up for me too. When will we be getting our TFN updated?
Saw Dec applicant got their Visa’s while Nov one’s are still waiting??


----------



## nina999

good to see so much forum love


----------



## Leeon

Hi Every body .

Application has been queued for Final assessment does this mean Medical report cleared. 

please advice...


----------



## s00071609

Leeon said:


> Hi Every body .
> 
> Application has been queued for Final assessment does this mean Medical report cleared.
> 
> please advice...


when did u do ur medicals??


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Hi,

Im am an expat newbie.. Can someone please update my information in the spreadhsheet. Alternatively, I can do the same if given adequate access rights
My DOL: 21/2/2013
Case officer assigned: 15/4/2012
File placed in the decision queue: 3/5/2013


----------



## nannu

Leeon said:


> Hi Every body .
> 
> Application has been queued for Final assessment does this mean Medical report cleared.
> 
> please advice...



File is placed in queue for final decision after all required documents (including medical clearance) are received. So the answer is YES.


----------



## singh_26

srvj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sorry guys,
> 
> I was in frustration because of other reasons, when i was reading those comments.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck everyone.


hI All,
As i realize winds are blowing little bit hotter here even if it's raining heavily Outside..
So FewWords for All of u, 
Just Chill Chill Just CHill....


----------



## nina999

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im am an expat newbie.. Can someone please update my information in the spreadhsheet. Alternatively, I can do the same if given adequate access rights
> My DOL: 21/2/2013
> Case officer assigned: 15/4/2012
> File placed in the decision queue: 3/5/2013


hey! thanks for ur details : ) ... if u go to the spreadsheet, there is a link for filling in a form.... just fill in those details. SRVJ will update the spreadsheet when he gets time... u will be able to see your entry under the sheet "form responses" ... this will help SRVJ... thanks again and welcome to the forum. My DOL is 18/2/13 so it's close to yours


----------



## nannu

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im am an expat newbie.. Can someone please update my information in the spreadhsheet. Alternatively, I can do the same if given adequate access rights
> My DOL: 21/2/2013
> Case officer assigned: 15/4/2012
> File placed in the decision queue: 3/5/2013


Hey Welcome to the forum :welcome:

You can provide ur details in here 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6R9h8d8D0jcg14l7xbPSunGn_TmFXSA8MVMzlhOWw/viewform

and to view the SS use the following link 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


----------



## nannu

srvj said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> I was disappointed when i see the comments. anyway...move on..
> 
> you need to have google account to update it.
> 
> I have sent you a private message before requesting google ID and explaining about updating, I did not get reply...
> 
> pls reply with google ID, you use private message instead if you want
> 
> thanks.


Hey...thanks ...got the access!!


I hope to be of some help to u


----------



## Leeon

s00071609 said:


> when did u do ur medicals??


Hi s00071609

medicals completed - April 26, 2013


----------



## nannu

srvj said:


> *Hello Nannu and Singh_26,*
> 
> I am sorry, but I have to say this, Updating SS is not my primary job!!!! I am not administrator of this thread or forum.
> 
> yes I have created current SS and trying to keep update but I can not guarantee that.
> 
> It is a voluntary work(Help) and you can not demand or Cristie the people who are doing it.
> 
> I am one of the user like you joined forum to seek help from other fellow users.
> 
> and I am contributing my best what i can do for forum.
> 
> FYI, Guys, Please refer old SS file and read *posts from page 890* , you might know how much effort and time i had put in to maintain and improve SS.
> 
> 
> try to help but, Please do not insult forum by making funny statements.
> Thank you



Okay People, I am going to be helping SRVJ in maintaining the SS. 
So from now if you don't see ur details updated in the SS ...feel free to pick on me ...  :boxing: :deadhorse: :yell: :fish: :target: :doh: :rant: :mad2: :whip: :rip:


----------



## Nanduu

Hi
My Dol is also same as yours. But my file was queued on 22 may..


----------



## Nanduu

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im am an expat newbie.. Can someone please update my information in the spreadhsheet. Alternatively, I can do the same if given adequate access rights
> My DOL: 21/2/2013
> Case officer assigned: 15/4/2012
> File placed in the decision queue: 3/5/2013


Hi my dol is same as yours. But my file was queued for decision on 22 may...


----------



## rpandit

hii,
as per ss sheet ahc has 15 co nd 5 sco...is it corect??bcz it means every sco has atleast 3 co tht reported to each sc..confusing question v cant judge whose sco r lazy or active??nd how 
many cases r handling by each sco?many files r in queue as per ss..if main person r only 5 thn it should be increase by ahc


----------



## s00071609

abhisek said:


> Mine was done on 30th April and uploaded on 3rd May so probably next week I reckon.......will let ya know......


Well, it might be already cleared. I suggest you call AHC tomorrow- Friday and ask about medicals.

Do you think your visa will be delayed by these few months due to medical non-clearance compared to most of those whose were cleared in a few days?

When you look at the spreadsheet. Its only u and me whose and one other whose medicals have not been cleared yet. When you scroll- Date placed in queue is empty for us, it sucks. This proves people from Nepal don't get medical cleared easily and quickly.


----------



## Leeon

s00071609 said:


> when did u do ur medicals??





s00071609 said:


> Well, it might be already cleared. I suggest you call AHC tomorrow- Friday and ask about medicals.
> 
> Do you think your visa will be delayed by these few months due to medical non-clearance compared to most of those whose were cleared in a few days?
> 
> When you look at the spreadsheet. Its only u and me whose and one other whose medicals have not been cleared yet. When you scroll- Date placed in queue is empty for us, it sucks. This proves people from Nepal don't get medical cleared easily and quickly.


Now a days AHC delhi is not picking any calls - can you provide any other alternate number other than 011 41221000


----------



## SMaha

mohit101 said:


> HI SMaha,
> 
> It’s a same message coming up for me too. When will we be getting our TFN updated?
> Saw Dec applicant got their Visa’s while Nov one’s are still waiting??


hi mohit101
yes..its absolutely frustrating that no policy exists in determining which file is cleared first by the SCO...DOL's are not considered apparently... but neway our CO is the same..i suggest u also email him requesting an update.. if his reply is the same to u as to me, we can hope he means business...i have a feeling hes more lazy than others or simply more arrogant...apparently all CO's are tight-lipped abt the progress..hes no different..his response to my email was curt and to the point but i had to ask repeatedly to get a refusal (to apply for tv) from him...Email him..dont take no for an answer..his response to me gave me sum hope..all the best..but do lemme know what he tells u... its good to be in the loop..!!!
Regards!


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Okay People, I am going to be helping SRVJ in maintaining the SS.
> So from now if you don't see ur details updated in the SS ...feel free to pick on me ...  :boxing: :deadhorse: :yell: :fish: :target: :doh: :rant: :mad2: :whip: :rip:


Congratulation for ur promotion


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Okay People, I am going to be helping SRVJ in maintaining the SS.
> So from now if you don't see ur details updated in the SS ...feel free to pick on me ...  :boxing: :deadhorse: :yell: :fish: :target: :doh: :rant: :mad2: :whip: :rip:


hey Nannu,
need some favour from u ..by mistake i filled my DOL 11 may but it is 15 may so pls update it in excel sheet as i filled many times but dnt know because of some reason it is still same..


----------



## abhisek

s00071609 said:


> Well, it might be already cleared. I suggest you call AHC tomorrow- Friday and ask about medicals.
> 
> Do you think your visa will be delayed by these few months due to medical non-clearance compared to most of those whose were cleared in a few days?
> 
> When you look at the spreadsheet. Its only u and me whose and one other whose medicals have not been cleared yet. When you scroll- Date placed in queue is empty for us, it sucks. This proves people from Nepal don't get medical cleared easily and quickly.


I might wait for a day or two...will give benefit of doubt to AHC...
Am pretty sure the visa will be delayed cause of medicals being delayed but then am hoping that's not the case.....


----------



## rpandit

yeahhh 
operator said tht i can expect ma visa in first week of august ...


----------



## garry020481

rpandit said:


> yeahhh
> operator said tht i can expect ma visa in first week of august ...


Hey pandit, what is the no for ahc ??


----------



## shiny2013

rpandit said:


> yeahhh
> operator said tht i can expect ma visa in first week of august ...


thats gud 
can I know how long it took for medicals to get cleared??


----------



## SMaha

rpandit said:


> yeahhh
> operator said tht i can expect ma visa in first week of august ...


hi rpandit..
great that u were informed abt this... but just wanted to ask..did u speak to ur operator or ur CO?? did u get ne info abt which month applicants' files are being processed??? ur a December applicant right..which means this month pending Sept/October/November applicants files will be cleared??? Ne info is going to give more hope...
Thanks & Regards...!!


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Congratulation for ur promotion


Thank u ..thank u ...Singh Saab


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> hey Nannu,
> need some favour from u ..by mistake i filled my DOL 11 may but it is 15 may so pls update it in excel sheet as i filled many times but dnt know because of some reason it is still same..


Hi Singh,

There are 3 different DOL for you in FORM RESPONSES 1 sheet (11-May-13, 14-May-13 and 15-May-13  ). I have changed the DOL to 15-May-13, based on the last entry in the form sheet. Please check if it is correct in the SS now.


----------



## nannu

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im am an expat newbie.. Can someone please update my information in the spreadhsheet. Alternatively, I can do the same if given adequate access rights
> My DOL: 21/2/2013
> Case officer assigned: 15/4/2012
> File placed in the decision queue: 3/5/2013


Hi destinyatdoorstep,

Your details have been added to the SS. Could you also share the following:

Who is your CO
Additional Docs Requested by CO
Additional Docs Submitted Date

Please use this link to provide the details:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6R9h8d8D0jcg14l7xbPSunGn_TmFXSA8MVMzlhOWw/viewform


----------



## rpandit

SMaha said:


> hi rpandit..
> great that u were informed abt this... but just wanted to ask..did u speak to ur operator or ur CO?? did u get ne info abt which month applicants' files are being processed??? ur a December applicant right..which means this month pending Sept/October/November applicants files will be cleared??? Ne info is going to give more hope...
> Thanks & Regards...!!


hii smaha,
u r rite.im dec applicant.dol20-12-12..i want to no d exact date when ma file has been forwarded for final decsn..so i called tdy..i talk vd an operator she asked ma passort no..i req her to connect ma phn vd ma co..she said tht ur file is pending for decsn of sco nd ur co cant do nythng..i agn req her to disclose d exact date vn i can expect ma visa..she told tht she cant tell but it takes 2 nd half month apprx. aftr q .nd u can expct gud news in 1week of aug bcz ma file has been forwared for final decsn on 21 may ..nd i also ask tht u ppl said tht u work according to dol thn how many ppl r gettng thr visa so earlier nd many r suffrng cause delay..she replied tht evry co nd sco has difrnt way to work nd its depnd on their workload bcz daily they received thousand applicantn..but she surly said tht in july or aug they going to clear all 2012 pending file.


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Hi Singh,
> 
> There are 3 different DOL for you in FORM RESPONSES 1 sheet (11-May-13, 14-May-13 and 15-May-13  ). I have changed the DOL to 15-May-13, based on the last entry in the form sheet. Please check if it is correct in the SS now.


Hey Nannu,
Absolutely right guess...it's 15 May ..actually i tried to update it many times but it didn't so i thought the SS have some problem with 15 date so i tried 14..but still same it didn't updated...but u r doing a great job..keep it up...;-)
And please don't forget to update ur detail's also once u get the visa...


----------



## nannu

rpandit said:


> yeahhh
> operator said tht i can expect ma visa in first week of august ...


You lucky ppl...ur so close to getting THE VISA and u'll be there with those u love :kiss: 

we still have indefinite wait and months to go :Cry:


----------



## rpandit

shiny2013 said:


> thats gud
> can I know how long it took for medicals to get cleared??


3 month tht was too late..


----------



## rpandit

nannu said:


> You lucky ppl...ur so close to getting THE VISA and u'll be there with those u love :kiss:
> 
> we still have indefinite wait and months to go :Cry:


ohh nannu,
dnt be sad..one day u vl also b vd ur love ones nd vl pray tht day come soon..im waitng since dec nd ma case got delayed jus bcoz of medical clearance vd no fault from ma side..now ths little hope came in ma lfy js bcz of few words told by tht operator..i wish her words cms true nd i can c ma love soon..


----------



## Riyaaz

rpandit said:


> hii smaha,
> u r rite.im dec applicant.dol20-12-12..i want to no d exact date when ma file has been forwarded for final decsn..so i called tdy..i talk vd an operator she asked ma passort no..i req her to connect ma phn vd ma co..she said tht ur file is pending for decsn of sco nd ur co cant do nythng..i agn req her to disclose d exact date vn i can expect ma visa..she told tht she cant tell but it takes 2 nd half month apprx. aftr q .nd u can expct gud news in 1week of aug bcz ma file has been forwared for final decsn on 21 may ..nd i also ask tht u ppl said tht u work according to dol thn how many ppl r gettng thr visa so earlier nd many r suffrng cause delay..she replied tht evry co nd sco has difrnt way to work nd its depnd on their workload bcz daily they received thousand applicantn..but she surly said tht in july or aug they going to clear all 2012 pending file.


Hi rpandit,
That's an awesome update, when I called AHC last time they asked me to ring after 2 weeks I will call again on 18 July and ask for an update. My DOL is very close to yours it's 17/12/2012,
Lets try our luck this month hopefully,
Fingers Crossed.


----------



## rpandit

garry020481 said:


> Hey pandit, what is the no for ahc ??


its 91-11-41221000


----------



## rpandit

brunolpez466 said:


> Case Officer: Not allocated yet.


hey
u r using wrong thread..its only for those who r basically from india or nepal and want to go or settle in australia..


----------



## dream_chaser

A very big thank you to all the active members in this forum thread, who had been there by my side during the long frustrating wait. We've shared our frustrations together, and consoled ourselves in difficult times. I pray that everyone gets their visa soon!


----------



## aus309

Hi All,
even my co replied to my mail saying that my wife's visa will be granted in 2-3 weeks...i had a written ticket of 16th july...do u guys think postponing the ticket to 26th july is good enough??

Suggestions pls.

Thanks.


----------



## Riyaaz

Yes that's not a bad idea.
Better extend now itself.


----------



## aus309

Riyaaz said:


> Yes that's not a bad idea.
> Better extend now itself.


Thanks...Yes hoping atleast we get the grant before 26th july..


----------



## arpitaravalia

i don think the afc works on thursday and friday... last week also noone recd their grants on thurs and friday


----------



## abhisek

One more week gone by....13 more weeks left for 7 months.....such a long wait.......


----------



## saras712

Hi I am new here in this forum. Can some one update my time line in SS.

DOL-2/07/2013

Medical and PCC -Font loaded(Ask when my Hubby got CO in may-He is PR now.)
Co- Waiting
Grant -Waiting


Please Someone update this for me.


----------



## Leeon

Riyaaz said:


> Hi rpandit,
> That's an awesome update, when I called AHC last time they asked me to ring after 2 weeks I will call again on 18 July and ask for an update. My DOL is very close to yours it's 17/12/2012,
> Lets try our luck this month hopefully,
> Fingers Crossed.



Good Luck..


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> You lucky ppl...ur so close to getting THE VISA and u'll be there with those u love :kiss:
> 
> we still have indefinite wait and months to go :Cry:


hI Nannu ,
Please check my Total Days it's Showing *4441 Day's* ..please correct it


----------



## arpitaravalia

Some new ppl in this forum... welcome guys...


----------



## Leeon

Hello Every body.

I received the below info from an AHC operator, who seems to be very genuine...

They are trying to clear all possible 2012 and Jan 2013 application by end of this month. 

Feb and early March 2013 applicants who have medicals cleared can expect from Aug 1st 
week onward, 

Good Luck to ALL..


----------



## arpitaravalia

Leeon said:


> Hello Every body.
> 
> I received the below info from an AHC operator, who seems to be very genuine...
> 
> They are trying to clear all possible 2012 and Jan 2013 application by end of this month.
> 
> Feb and early March 2013 applicants who have medicals cleared can expect from Aug 1st
> week onward,
> 
> Good Luck to ALL..


thanks for the info... hope everyone gets their visa soon...
im here in melbourne with my husband and will be more than happy to go and be with my parents in august and wait for the visa... but i can understand the frustration which others are going through...


----------



## abhisek

Leeon said:


> Hello Every body.
> 
> I received the below info from an AHC operator, who seems to be very genuine...
> 
> They are trying to clear all possible 2012 and Jan 2013 application by end of this month.
> 
> Feb and early March 2013 applicants who have medicals cleared can expect from Aug 1st
> week onward,
> 
> Good Luck to ALL..


Thanks mate...that's an awesome update...you have made my day and probably many others....cheers


----------



## Nkk

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum. I lodged my application on 25.3.13, Co was assigned on 13.5.13 and i submitted all additional documents on 30.5.13. I am still waiting for medical clearance  

I emailed HOC ppl, but they didn't relpy. Any idea how much time its going to take?

Regards


----------



## SMaha

Leeon said:


> Good Luck..


hey leeon
Welcome to the forum...!
Its a very positive update..seems the AHC has woken from its self induced stupor and is more forthcoming with info now...a lot of ppl on the forum have received a timeline within which they can expect to receive their visas..i was told "may not take very long now"...hope its going to come thru asap..!
Ne other info u get, do let the forum know..!
Thanks and Regards!


----------



## SMaha

Nkk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I lodged my application on 25.3.13, Co was assigned on 13.5.13 and i submitted all additional documents on 30.5.13. I am still waiting for medical clearance
> 
> I emailed HOC ppl, but they didn't relpy. Any idea how much time its going to take?
> 
> Regards


hey NKK
Welcome to the forum..whats ur CO code??
u may have undergone ur medicals in May right..? i read sumwer on the forum that medicals of april end are being cleared..so im guessing ull receive medical clearance within a couple of weeks tops! ur lucky they are processing it much faster than 4-5 months back..mine took 4months and 11 days to receive clearance!
Keep the faith..
All the best..!


----------



## Nkk

Thank u so much for your reply SMaha.

My co code is 7. She hardly respond to mails..!

Thanks for the info. So it means i can expect medical clearance by mid or last week of Aug. 

N all the best for your visa. I am sure soon u will get ur grant letter  

Regards 




SMaha said:


> hey NKK
> Welcome to the forum..whats ur CO code??
> u may have undergone ur medicals in May right..? i read sumwer on the forum that medicals of april end are being cleared..so im guessing ull receive medical clearance within a couple of weeks tops! ur lucky they are processing it much faster than 4-5 months back..mine took 4months and 11 days to receive clearance!
> Keep the faith..
> All the best..!


----------



## SMaha

Nkk said:


> Thank u so much for your reply SMaha.
> 
> My co code is 7. She hardly respond to mails..!
> 
> Thanks for the info. So it means i can expect medical clearance by mid or last week of Aug.
> 
> N all the best for your visa. I am sure soon u will get ur grant letter
> 
> Regards


Thanks for ur wishes!
All CO's are made of stuff different from humanity...the only humanitarian thing about their job is in the name of their dept..!!! ( Family and Humanitarian migration team....humanitarian..??? really???) heehe..
yes u mayb lucky enuf to get ur medical clearance before august as well...nothing is predictable as far as the AHC and its associate organisations are concerned!
But one thing is certain...2 words.. follow up! somebody needs to make them accountable..and im thinking its happening slowly but surely..!
Hope for the best.!
Regards!


----------



## singh_26

Hey Can anyone help me ?
how i will connect to operator after calling to AHC number..


----------



## Nkk

Dial +91 11-41221000 then1 and then 2 and wait fir 10 15 minute. Have ur passport no, Name of applicant and file no provided by vfs or ahc.

Hope this helps..!!



singh_26 said:


> Hey Can anyone help me ?
> how i will connect to operator after calling to AHC number..


----------



## Leeon

SMaha said:


> hey leeon
> Welcome to the forum...!
> Its a very positive update..seems the AHC has woken from its self induced stupor and is more forthcoming with info now...a lot of ppl on the forum have received a timeline within which they can expect to receive their visas..i was told "may not take very long now"...hope its going to come thru asap..!
> Ne other info u get, do let the forum know..!
> Thanks and Regards!


.

hi Guys . Thanks for the welcome. i am very glad that i could bring some smiles 

to be honest . i am not going to completely believe in what the operator said until i see some results. 

from now on i am going to closely watch the visa grant pattern, understand the trend . For the next few weeks if AHC is going to do what the operator has mentioned then - *AHC on an awesome pace. *:boxing:

Cheers to alll..


----------



## singh_26

Nkk said:


> Dial +91 11-41221000 then1 and then 2 and wait fir 10 15 minute. Have ur passport no, Name of applicant and file no provided by vfs or ahc.
> 
> Hope this helps..!!


Thanks A lot Nkk


----------



## rpandit

after 2 days now ma co replied tht dnt apply tv as ur file is in queue nd decesion shuld b cm till august end..


----------



## Leeon

singh_26 said:


> Hey Can anyone help me ?
> how i will connect to operator after calling to AHC number..
> 
> hello Mr singh_26
> 
> ACH -
> 
> Ring 011 41221000. option 1 then option 2. expect 5 - 10 mts or more waiting time..


----------



## SMaha

Leeon said:


> .
> 
> hi Guys . Thanks for the welcome. i am very glad that i could bring some smiles
> 
> to be honest . i am not going to completely believe in what the operator said until i see some results.
> 
> from now on i am going to closely watch the visa grant pattern, understand the trend . For the next few weeks if AHC is going to do what the operator has mentioned then - *AHC on an awesome pace. *:boxing:
> 
> Cheers to alll..


hi leeon..
i cudnt agree with u more..i just informed my husband abt what u were told on ur call...and i repeated what u just said...that im cautious abt what i believe w.r.t the hope that the AHC does as it says...it has a history of giving garbage thats difficult to ignore..so as far as they are concerned..seeing is believing... rather receiving is believing..!!! hope its actions speak as loudly as their words...and soon!!
hehehee!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
keep the ball rolling..


----------



## singh_26

Thanks Leeon


----------



## SMaha

rpandit said:


> after 2 days now ma co replied tht dnt apply tv as ur file is in queue nd decesion shuld b cm till august end..


hi rpandit
Thats a good note... they dont have any holidays now except independence day..hopefully they stick to their guns and start to work with more passion and less talk..!
Regards!


----------



## nannu

nannu said:


> Hi SMaha
> 
> It is hard to believe and I don't think that dream_chaser's phone call had anything to do with the TFN update, it could just be a coincidence (a very good one for her), but considering that we are all dealing with AHC new delhi, we cant really say for sure. You all have crossed 7 months and ur files have been in queue for quite some time now and will complete 60 days in queue in July., so your applications are anyways close to finalization.
> 
> If i have to guess the order of grants then it should be
> 
> *
> 1. Rachamallu
> 2. UD
> 3. Aary
> 4. SMaha
> 5. Mohit101
> 6. Bhawani82
> 7. Music-rythm
> 8. RPSingh
> 9. Sowjanya (if not already granted - she has not been active on the forum for a long time)
> 10. muchim (if not already granted - she has not been active on the forum for a long time)
> 11. Visaoz*


Any updates from u ppl....Friday is going by and 2 dry days coming ahead 

I wish all u Oct, nov, dec, Jan, feb, mar applicants get ur visa's soon lane: and make way for us who are at the bottom of the list/queue


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Any updates from u ppl....Friday is going by and 2 dry days coming ahead
> 
> I wish all u Oct, nov, dec, Jan, feb, mar applicants get ur visa's soon lane: and make way for us who are at the bottom of the list/queue


hI NANNU,
Thanks a lot for updating SS..
And thanks again as i received notification from AHc that they updated my contact details...(sent *form 929 *via mail as* u suggested me*)


----------



## Nanduu

nannu said:


> Any updates from u ppl....Friday is going by and 2 dry days coming ahead
> 
> I wish all u Oct, nov, dec, Jan, feb, mar applicants get ur visa's soon lane: and make way for us who are at the bottom of the list/queue


Hi Nannu
Could u pl add my details too in SS
User Name: Nanduu
DOL: 21st feb 2013
Request for medicals: 8th april 2013
CO assigned and request for PCC: 13th may 2013
File queued for decision: 21st may 2013


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi All,

I have a question which is not at all related to visa but I could not find any solution on google. I wanted to know if I can carry homeopathic medicines to Australia and also can someone courier it later while I am there.
I apologise for using this forum for this question but I am really concerned about this and would like to get some information.

Thanks,


----------



## abhisek

Spousevisa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question which is not at all related to visa but I could not find any solution on google. I wanted to know if I can carry homeopathic medicines to Australia and also can someone courier it later while I am there.
> I apologise for using this forum for this question but I am really concerned about this and would like to get some information.
> 
> Thanks,


Hey spousevisa please refer the below...may help you...

CUSTOMS AMD QUARANTINE ENQUIRIES - Australian High Commission


----------



## Spousevisa

Thank you so much Abhisek



abhisek said:


> Hey spousevisa please refer the below...may help you...
> 
> CUSTOMS AMD QUARANTINE ENQUIRIES - Australian High Commission


----------



## nannu

Hey nanduu ...see this post from another user....its got some good news for also as u are Feb applicant.



Leeon said:


> Hello Every body.
> 
> I received the below info from an AHC operator, who seems to be very genuine...
> 
> They are trying to clear all possible 2012 and Jan 2013 application by end of this month.
> 
> Feb and early March 2013 applicants who have medicals cleared can expect from Aug 1st
> week onward,
> 
> Good Luck to ALL..


----------



## Riyaaz

abhisek said:


> Hey spousevisa please refer the below...may help you...
> 
> CUSTOMS AMD QUARANTINE ENQUIRIES - Australian High Commission


Hi, you can carry homeopathy medicines to Australia, please make sure that you get a medicine transcript from the doctor if you are coming for first time, actually they don't ask for pres if it is for your own use.
I get my homeopathy medicines every time I come back to Australia,
If any one is bringing for you then the prescription is a must.
If you get by Post or courier the package will be opened and everything will be checked by Quarantine Department and they repack it and include their brochures saying that they checked it, which causes delay in delivery.
Hope this may help.


----------



## Spousevisa

Thank you so much... I appreciate your help...

I had visited Australia last time on a tourist visa. I have serious sinus problem, since its too cold in Canberra during winter i have to take homeopathy regularly...



Riyaaz said:


> Hi, you can carry homeopathy medicines to Australia, please make sure that you get a medicine transcript from the doctor if you are coming for first time, actually they don't ask for pres if it is for your own use.
> I get my homeopathy medicines every time I come back to Australia,
> If any one is bringing for you then the prescription is a must.
> If you get by Post or courier the package will be opened and everything will be checked by Quarantine Department and they repack it and include their brochures saying that they checked it, which causes delay in delivery.
> Hope this may help.


----------



## Riyaaz

Spousevisa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question which is not at all related to visa but I could not find any solution on google. I wanted to know if I can carry homeopathic medicines to Australia and also can someone courier it later while I am there.
> I apologise for using this forum for this question but I am really concerned about this and would like to get some information.
> 
> Thanks,


Hey spousevisa please refer the below...
Hi, you can carry homeopathy medicines to Australia, please make sure that you get a medicine transcript from the doctor if you are coming for first time, actually they don't ask for pres if it is for your own use.
I get my homeopathy medicines every time I come back to Australia,
If any one is bringing for you then the prescription is a must.
If you get by Post or courier the package will be opened and everything will be checked by Quarantine Department and they repack it and include their brochures saying that they checked it, which causes delay in delivery.


----------



## Riyaaz

U R. Welcome !!


----------



## Spousevisa

Thank you so much Riyaaz... I appreciate your help...



Riyaaz said:


> Hey spousevisa please refer the below...
> Hi, you can carry homeopathy medicines to Australia, please make sure that you get a medicine transcript from the doctor if you are coming for first time, actually they don't ask for pres if it is for your own use.
> I get my homeopathy medicines every time I come back to Australia,
> If any one is bringing for you then the prescription is a must.
> If you get by Post or courier the package will be opened and everything will be checked by Quarantine Department and they repack it and include their brochures saying that they checked it, which causes delay in delivery.


----------



## Nkk

No Grants today????


----------



## Nkk

Hey Abhisek,

When did u do ur medicals? They are cleared? I did on 24th May and waiting for clearance.

Regards


abhisek said:


> Hey spousevisa please refer the below...may help you...
> 
> CUSTOMS AMD QUARANTINE ENQUIRIES - Australian High Commission


----------



## SMaha

Nkk said:


> No Grants today????


looks like the dry days began on friday itself...disappointing start to july..not even a total of 10 grants/TFN updates yet..3 last week, 4 this week...looks like the AHC needs a health drink..!!!
Whats with the snail's pace????? Buck up guys..! Half of July went by in a flash!!!


----------



## aki007

AHC is really rude..the operators..they dnt know how to talk to people..they talk as if they r god..m so sorry for taking out all my frustration here but wot do i do... my CO...she doesnot respond to any of my emails any of them... i almost cried talking to the operator today..almost i was on the verge of explosion.. i beg them to transfer the call to my Co..but she didnot... what have i done..just asking for a clear picture about my case..
m so tired..m so shattered..i have no one to talk about this  bn 8 mnths..waiting...just waiting..without a clue... m so helpless..i feel like running out of here forever...forever and ever...


----------



## srimanthl

aarc_10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> yipeee...Sooo happy finally I got my grant letter..
> 
> SCO code: 104
> 
> Visa grant date is 8th July (the day tfn got updated)


when did u applied your visa?


----------



## nannu

srimanthl said:


> when did u applied your visa?


Hi Srimanthl,

You can view the visa application and processing details of other users in the Spreadsheet, please use the following:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


----------



## singh_26

aki007 said:


> AHC is really rude..the operators..they dnt know how to talk to people..they talk as if they r god..m so sorry for taking out all my frustration here but wot do i do... my CO...she doesnot respond to any of my emails any of them... i almost cried talking to the operator today..almost i was on the verge of explosion.. i beg them to transfer the call to my Co..but she didnot... what have i done..just asking for a clear picture about my case..
> m so tired..m so shattered..i have no one to talk about this  bn 8 mnths..waiting...just waiting..without a clue... m so helpless..i feel like running out of here forever...forever and ever...


Hi Aki007,
Be calm..it happen's when u miss ur loved one's..nd u dnt see any good thing coming to u which take u close to them..
And where ever name come of CO's or operator's of AHC come...as u saw from past few thread's they r heartless..atleast they can speak to a person politely even though they can't do anything about their application....
My advise to u is i know its difficult to wait..but if u keep on thinking about ur visa everyday then it become difficult for u to wait..as someone wrote in thread that by august end they r planning to clear all sept,oct,nov,dec in short last year's applicant's..so be positive (it doesn't matter ur blood group is B or not) ...and hope for the best...i pray to god not ever show this kind of time to anyone which u people r going through.. Smile buddy     .....ur good time will come soon.....


----------



## nannu

aki007 said:


> AHC is really rude..the operators..they dnt know how to talk to people..they talk as if they r god..m so sorry for taking out all my frustration here but wot do i do... my CO...she doesnot respond to any of my emails any of them... i almost cried talking to the operator today..almost i was on the verge of explosion.. i beg them to transfer the call to my Co..but she didnot... what have i done..just asking for a clear picture about my case..
> m so tired..m so shattered..i have no one to talk about this  bn 8 mnths..waiting...just waiting..without a clue... m so helpless..i feel like running out of here forever...forever and ever...


Hey...i can really feel ur pain..but don't really know what to say that will make u feel better :sad:

Your details were wrong in the SS and u never noticed
Aki007	06/02/2012 04/02/2013 PCC and Medicals 16-2-13 18/02/2013	145 

I have corrected them now.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Aki,

What is your DOL?



aki007 said:


> AHC is really rude..the operators..they dnt know how to talk to people..they talk as if they r god..m so sorry for taking out all my frustration here but wot do i do... my CO...she doesnot respond to any of my emails any of them... i almost cried talking to the operator today..almost i was on the verge of explosion.. i beg them to transfer the call to my Co..but she didnot... what have i done..just asking for a clear picture about my case..
> m so tired..m so shattered..i have no one to talk about this  bn 8 mnths..waiting...just waiting..without a clue... m so helpless..i feel like running out of here forever...forever and ever...


----------



## nannu

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Aki,
> 
> What is your DOL?


Hi Spousevisa...her DOL is 06/12/2012... it was enter as 06/02/2012 in the SS. It has been corrected now.


----------



## Spousevisa

Thanks for replying Nannu 



nannu said:


> Hi Spousevisa...her DOL is 06/12/2012... it was enter as 06/02/2012 in the SS. It has been corrected now.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hope they stick to their words and grant visa soon :fingerscrossed:



Leeon said:


> Hello Every body.
> 
> I received the below info from an AHC operator, who seems to be very genuine...
> 
> They are trying to clear all possible 2012 and Jan 2013 application by end of this month.
> 
> Feb and early March 2013 applicants who have medicals cleared can expect from Aug 1st
> week onward,
> 
> Good Luck to ALL..


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi Aki007,
> Be calm..it happen's when u miss ur loved one's..nd u dnt see any good thing coming to u which take u close to them..
> And where ever name come of CO's or operator's of AHC come...as u saw from past few thread's they r heartless..atleast they can speak to a person politely even though they can't do anything about their application....
> My advise to u is i know its difficult to wait..but if u keep on thinking about ur visa everyday then it become difficult for u to wait..as someone wrote in thread that by august end they r planning to clear all sept,oct,nov,dec in short last year's applicant's..so be positive (it doesn't matter ur blood group is B or not) ...and hope for the best...i pray to god not ever show this kind of time to anyone which u people r going through.. Smile buddy     .....ur good time will come soon.....



Hi Singh... if u see the data in the SS, ppl have been getting CO in 9 weeks and you will enter 9th week from monday... :fingerscrossed: So good luck !!

Have u ever been to Australia before?


----------



## singh_26

Hi All,
See for next 2 days there will be no news as far as visa grant is concern...So please start some new thread try to share ur job exp or about your field of expertise..or if someone is not doing job then one can give more ideas that how to pass time when u sit free for long period of time as i am going to sit free after 1.5 month's ;-) ;-) ;-)

And above all see such a good reply i gave to aki007 and no one here is appreciating me


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Hi Singh... if u see the data in the SS, ppl have been getting CO in 9 weeks and you will enter 9th week from monday... :fingerscrossed: So good luck !!
> 
> Have u ever been to Australia before?


hey nannu,

yes i am going to australia everyday..in my dream's lol...and what about u


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Hey...i can really feel ur pain..but don't really know what to say that will make u feel better :sad:
> 
> Your details were wrong in the SS and u never noticed
> Aki007	06/02/2012 04/02/2013 PCC and Medicals 16-2-13 18/02/2013	145
> 
> I have corrected them now.


and thanks nannu for ur good luck...i forgot to thank you in my previous post


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> hey nannu,
> 
> yes i am going to australia everyday..in my dream's lol...and what about u


I am not that luck....i don't dreams.... :llama: baech k sotti hun mai to 

As i mentioned in my earlier posts .... i spend my weekdays at work and the GYM and the weekends at movies or shopping .... so by the time i get home i dont have capacity to see any thing other than the bed and sleep :faint:


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> I am not that luck....i don't dreams.... :llama: baech k sotti hun mai to
> 
> As i mentioned in my earlier posts .... i spend my weekdays at work and the GYM and the weekends at movies or shopping .... so by the time i get home i dont have capacity to see any thing other than the bed and sleep :faint:


oh u work. but most of the time u r online so i thought u r jobless...  
i also work but now a days i don't find easy to concentrate on my job..as my wife id their she always want me to be on phn with her and i do my best...don't want this long distance effect our relationship...it do happen sometime but either any one from husband wife has to be strong or else it will be very difficult to pass this long time by living away from each other....but i thank to people who created skype ...it is good way of communication..


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi All,
> See for next 2 days there will be no news as far as visa grant is concern...So please start some new thread try to share ur job exp or about your field of expertise..or if someone is not doing job then one can give more ideas that how to pass time when u sit free for long period of time as i am going to sit free after 1.5 month's ;-) ;-) ;-)
> 
> And above all see such a good reply i gave to aki007 and no one here is appreciating me


Dont worry Singh JI.... Asi appriciate karte hain tuhanuu..  bada supportive and positive reply kita hai tusi :clap2:


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Dont worry Singh JI.... Asi appriciate karte hain tuhanuu..  bada supportive and positive reply kita hai tusi :clap2:


Hey Nannu,
thanks for the appreciation ...& trying to write punjabi..
second thing is i want to know how u people put this smiley's in between this message...dont know how to add this...


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> oh u work. but most of the time u r online so i thought u r jobless...
> i also work but now a days i don't find easy to concentrate on my job..as my wife id their she always want me to be on phn with her and i do my best...don't want this long distance effect our relationship...it do happen sometime but either any one from husband wife has to be strong or else it will be very difficult to pass this long time by living away from each other....but i thank to people who created skype ...it is good way of communication..


Yes i work :typing: ... but can't really concentrate on work that is the reason i am online most of the time... but i guess it if still better than sitting doing nothing and banging my head against the wall :frusty: 

Doing nothing would really be very frustrating


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hey Nannu,
> thanks for the appreciation ...& trying to write punjabi..
> second thing is i want to know how u people put this smiley's in between this message...dont know how to add this...


Singh ji main v punjabi aa... bas english wich punjabi likhni nahi aandi.

Just click on the smilie on time side while u r typing and it will add the smile where ever ur courser is ... just like we do in other chats and msngrs


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Yes i work :typing: ... but can't really concentrate on work that is the reason i am online most of the time... but i guess it if still better than sitting doing nothing and banging my head against the wall :frusty:
> 
> Doing nothing would really be very frustrating


why to bang ur head on the wall...u can use that head to read something which can help u in future....means it depend's person to person how one will manage time...i think this s a good oppurtunity for those who r waiting for their visa..if they rsitting idle they can use that time to enjoy life as after going to australia what i think for first 1 to 2 years life will be very fast and we need to manage it...


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Singh ji main v punjabi aa... bas english wich punjabi likhni nahi aandi.
> 
> Just click on the smilie on time side while u r typing and it will add the smile where ever ur courser is ... just like we do in other chats and msngrs


hey nannu,
Good to hear u r punjabi.... so where r u going to australia once u will granted visa by ahc i am going to sydney..


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> why to bang ur head on the wall...u can use that head to read something which can help u in future....means it depend's person to person how one will manage time...i think this s a good oppurtunity for those who r waiting for their visa..if they rsitting idle they can use that time to enjoy life as after going to australia what i think for first 1 to 2 years life will be very fast and we need to manage it...


I have been working and living in Bangalore for past 4 years, I think it will be difficult living in a small city in punjab now... after this fast track life in a metro small city life with no malls and multiplex will be very boring. 

i'll be Melbourne


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> I have been working and living in Bangalore for past 4 years, I think it will be difficult living in a small city in punjab now... after this fast track life in a metro small city life with no malls and multiplex will be very boring.
> 
> i'll be Melbourne


i am also out of home since i am 15 .nd now i am working in pune...but i like it when i am in home with my family...what i think is nothing is difficult..people writing in this forum that it's difficult to wait for 7 month's or to stay away from ur spouse for so a long time after marriage but in short people r doing it..they r living away from their spouse for this long time...although there r obligation's but still they r doing it. 
and about malls and multiplex's ..now there r many in punjab also...i dnt know ur native place but u will find it in many cities now..


----------



## aki007

singh_26 said:


> Hey Nannu,
> thanks for the appreciation ...& trying to write punjabi..
> second thing is i want to know how u people put this smiley's in between this mess
> age...dont know how to add this...


Hi singh_26
people like u and nannu have really bot humour to dis thread. gud going and thanks fr all those words. others lije me, Smaha, spouse visa n many more are gtyng frustrated every day. its nt that i dnt work or anyyhing...just like nannu i spend whole day working like dog and get back home wid dissapointment...its actually frustrating wen u get to hear such nonsense from operators in AHC and den u get beatn up by ur boss in the office....i wish we get our visas in july only. 
i have bn wid my husband in a long distance relationship for more den 9 years...and god has bn really fair wid us..bt cant c my life gttng miserable everyday because of AHC..such laid backs they r...its bn 1.5 mnths of me gttng offshored bt not bn lucky with my visa....i was expecting it before diya001 as my dol is 10-11 days prior to hees..bt m not that lucky ...

I feel sad for all those waiting and pleading everyday to AHC and for myself aswell...i hv bn workng since childhood and m a very strong persn in general..bt this visa thing had shatterd me....took all my patience in one go...i nvr thot in my wildest dream dat i wuld one day cry literally in front of that stupid operator..its a shame fr me...even god doesnt listn to.me dese days....

Well....still hope for the best co i can hope only and hope is magical....

Thanks nannu for correcting my DOL...god bless


----------



## aki007

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Aki,
> 
> What is your DOL?


Hi..
Sorry for replyn late....my DOL is 6th dec 2012...wot is urs...i think u n smaha are oct 2012 applicants.


----------



## aus309

Hi guys,

Finally have the good news from my end. Tfn update for my wife's visa. I checked last night before going to bed it was not updated.but woke up to my surprise.

Dol : 27 dec 2012
Sco queue date : 26 april
Co code : 12

People i know how difficult it is to wait. But please hang on for some more time. I am 100% sure all dec 2012 applicants will be granted in 2 weeks time.

My wife's co had written in email 2 days back that it will take 2-3 weeks time but tfn updated yesterday.

So keep hopes high. Im sure hapiness is round the corner for all.

Thanks.


----------



## nina999

aus309 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally have the good news from my end. Tfn update for my wife's visa. I checked last night before going to bed it was not updated.but woke up to my surprise.
> 
> Dol : 27 dec 2012
> Sco queue date : 26 april
> Co code : 12
> 
> People i know how difficult it is to wait. But please hang on for some more time. I am 100% sure all dec 2012 applicants will be granted in 2 weeks time.
> 
> My wife's co had written in email 2 days back that it will take 2-3 weeks time but tfn updated yesterday.
> 
> So keep hopes high. Im sure hapiness is round the corner for all.
> 
> Thanks.


Great news Aus309!!! Congratulations!!!!! All the best : )


----------



## arpitaravalia

ill be in melbourne too.. it will be good to know ppl from here in melbourne...


----------



## arpitaravalia

aus309 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally have the good news from my end. Tfn update for my wife's visa. I checked last night before going to bed it was not updated.but woke up to my surprise.
> 
> Dol : 27 dec 2012
> Sco queue date : 26 april
> Co code : 12
> 
> People i know how difficult it is to wait. But please hang on for some more time. I am 100% sure all dec 2012 applicants will be granted in 2 weeks time.
> 
> My wife's co had written in email 2 days back that it will take 2-3 weeks time but tfn updated yesterday.
> 
> So keep hopes high. Im sure hapiness is round the corner for all.
> 
> Thanks.


congrats... finally ur prayers were heard


----------



## saras712

Hi I am new here in this forum. Can some one update my time line in SS.

Look like no one want to update or even talk to me. This is my third time to post my timeline.Hope some one update it

DOL-2/07/2013

Medical and PCC -Font loaded(Ask when my Hubby got CO in may-He is PR now.)
Co- Waiting
Grant -Waiting


Please Someone update this for me


----------



## Rocky Balboa

My Sister in law got acknowledgement of receipt of application on the 26th of June. When would the CO contact her? they generally say 10 weeks..All the documents have been submitted. There is nothing more he can ask for..After submitting medicals and getting it referred probably end of August or early september.

Can we expect grant November or December or early? Anyone who applied in June out there? Lets keep in touch..


----------



## Riyaaz

saras712 said:


> Hi I am new here in this forum. Can some one update my time line in SS.
> 
> Look like no one want to update or even talk to me. This is my third time to post my timeline.Hope some one update it
> 
> DOL-2/07/2013
> 
> Medical and PCC -Font loaded(Ask when my Hubby got CO in may-He is PR now.)
> Co- Waiting
> Grant -Waiting
> 
> Please Someone update this for me


Hi Sara,
Your data is on spreadsheet, somebody added its on number 1.
Cheers.


----------



## aki007

aus309 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally have the good news from my end. Tfn update for my wife's visa. I checked last night before going to bed it was not updated.but woke up to my surprise.
> 
> Dol : 27 dec 2012
> Sco queue date : 26 april
> Co code : 12
> 
> People i know how difficult it is to wait. But please hang on for some more time. I am 100% sure all dec 2012 applicants will be granted in 2 weeks time.
> 
> My wife's co had written in email 2 days back that it will take 2-3 weeks time but tfn updated yesterday.
> 
> So keep hopes high. Im sure hapiness is round the corner for all.
> 
> Thanks.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> hey...
> congrats dear..wish u a happy life ahead..
> good to hear such a unexpected happy news at weekend...
> eace:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

aki007 said:


> aus309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally have the good news from my end. Tfn update for my wife's visa. I checked last night before going to bed it was not updated.but woke up to my surprise.
> 
> Dol : 27 dec 2012
> Sco queue date : 26 april
> Co code : 12
> 
> People i know how difficult it is to wait. But please hang on for some more time. I am 100% sure all dec 2012 applicants will be granted in 2 weeks time.
> 
> My wife's co had written in email 2 days back that it will take 2-3 weeks time but tfn updated yesterday.
> 
> So keep hopes high. Im sure hapiness is round the corner for all.
> 
> Thanks.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> hey...
> congrats dear..wish u a happy life ahead..
> good to hear such a unexpected happy news at weekend...
> eace:
> 
> 
> 
> What is TFN?
Click to expand...


----------



## rpandit

now its clear tht ahc work according to q not dol..congrz aus309..nd i thnk they vl take one more month to clear those file tht in q since may..good luck guys..


----------



## aus309

aki007 said:


> aus309 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally have the good news from my end. Tfn update for my wife's visa. I checked last night before going to bed it was not updated.but woke up to my surprise.
> 
> Dol : 27 dec 2012
> Sco queue date : 26 april
> Co code : 12
> 
> People i know how difficult it is to wait. But please hang on for some more time. I am 100% sure all dec 2012 applicants will be granted in 2 weeks time.
> 
> My wife's co had written in email 2 days back that it will take 2-3 weeks time but tfn updated yesterday.
> 
> So keep hopes high. Im sure hapiness is round the corner for all.
> 
> Thanks.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> hey...
> congrats dear..wish u a happy life ahead..
> good to hear such a unexpected happy news at weekend...
> eace:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...i am u too will get it soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## aus309

nina999 said:


> Great news Aus309!!! Congratulations!!!!! All the best : )


Thanks a lot.


----------



## aus309

arpitaravalia said:


> congrats... finally ur prayers were heard


Thanks a lot.


----------



## aus309

rpandit said:


> now its clear tht ahc work according to q not dol..congrz aus309..nd i thnk they vl take one more month to clear those file tht in q since may..good luck guys..


Thanks rpandit...but i think they are trying to clear all 2012 applicants by july end..


----------



## aus309

dahalrosan said:


> aki007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is TFN?
> 
> 
> 
> Tfn is a back door to check visa status....u can check from iar.ato.gov.au
> 
> If visa is granted it shows...u are elible for tfn but not arrived in australia yet...
Click to expand...


----------



## rpandit

aus309 said:


> Thanks rpandit...but i think they are trying to clear all 2012 applicants by july end..


but i hv seen in ss thr r no one whose file in q since may got visa..so its seem if thy hv reached on 26 april(as ur case) thn now its turn of may..
so all d best to all whose file in q since may..next comng week vl definatly bring some gud news for us..


----------



## nina999

rpandit said:


> but i hv seen in ss thr r no one whose file in q since may got visa..so its seem if thy hv reached on 26 april(as ur case) thn now its turn of may..
> so all d best to all whose file in q since may..next comng week vl definatly bring some gud news for us..


i came to the same conclusion  fingers crossed now!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Aus309,

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!

See I had told you, you are very close to the grant and would get visa by friday... 
hehehehehe.. anyways.. all the best.. have a great life 



aus309 said:


> aki007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...i am u too will get it soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Spousevisa

Na na I am a Jan 2013 applicant



aki007 said:


> Hi..
> Sorry for replyn late....my DOL is 6th dec 2012...wot is urs...i think u n smaha are oct 2012 applicants.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Aus309,

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!

See I had told you, you are very close to the grant and would get visa by friday... 
hehehehehe.. anyways.. all the best.. have a great life 




aus309 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally have the good news from my end. Tfn update for my wife's visa. I checked last night before going to bed it was not updated.but woke up to my surprise.
> 
> Dol : 27 dec 2012
> Sco queue date : 26 april
> Co code : 12
> 
> People i know how difficult it is to wait. But please hang on for some more time. I am 100% sure all dec 2012 applicants will be granted in 2 weeks time.
> 
> My wife's co had written in email 2 days back that it will take 2-3 weeks time but tfn updated yesterday.
> 
> So keep hopes high. Im sure hapiness is round the corner for all.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## aus309

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Aus309,
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!
> 
> See I had told you, you are very close to the grant and would get visa by friday...
> hehehehehe.. anyways.. all the best.. have a great life
> 
> Thanks a lot spousvisa


----------



## Spousevisa

Hey Arpita,
we both have same CO and our file has been forwarded for final decision on the same day plus we both are Mumbai applicants... 
Coincidence 



arpitaravalia said:


> ill be in melbourne too.. it will be good to know ppl from here in melbourne...


----------



## singh_26

aus309 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally have the good news from my end. Tfn update for my wife's visa. I checked last night before going to bed it was not updated.but woke up to my surprise.
> 
> Dol : 27 dec 2012
> Sco queue date : 26 april
> Co code : 12
> 
> People i know how difficult it is to wait. But please hang on for some more time. I am 100% sure all dec 2012 applicants will be granted in 2 weeks time.
> 
> My wife's co had written in email 2 days back that it will take 2-3 weeks time but tfn updated yesterday.
> 
> So keep hopes high. Im sure hapiness is round the corner for all.
> 
> Thanks.


hi aus309,

Congrats....have a wonderful lif ahead


----------



## singh_26

saras712 said:


> Hi I am new here in this forum. Can some one update my time line in SS.
> 
> Look like no one want to update or even talk to me. This is my third time to post my timeline.Hope some one update it
> 
> DOL-2/07/2013
> 
> Medical and PCC -Font loaded(Ask when my Hubby got CO in may-He is PR now.)
> Co- Waiting
> Grant -Waiting
> 
> 
> Please Someone update this for me


Hi Saras712,
How r u & Welcome to the forum...and keep us updated about ur case progress.
Also keep reading thread posted by other member's and answer them if u knw anything.this is the right way to be in touch with every member..dont feel isolated/....    

and ur details are updated in SS u can check,.,


----------



## Spousevisa

Anyone here moving to Canberra??? 
Looks like I am the only one going there


----------



## arpitaravalia

Spousevisa said:


> Hey Arpita,
> we both have same CO and our file has been forwarded for final decision on the same day plus we both are Mumbai applicants...
> Coincidence


yea.... i am just hoping our visas come soon..


----------



## Harman cheema

Can any1 tell me is there any specific day they give visas or any weekday that can give it to u???


----------



## srvj

hi 

check the spread sheet here

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home


----------



## saras712

singh_26 said:


> Hi Saras712,
> How r u & Welcome to the forum...and keep us updated about ur case progress.
> Also keep reading thread posted by other member's and answer them if u knw anything.this is the right way to be in touch with every member..dont feel isolated/....
> 
> and ur details are updated in SS u can check,.,


Thanks Singh26...I will do it... As I am also member of Poms in Oz another expat.So keep you guys updated with info.


----------



## shiny2013

aus309 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally have the good news from my end. Tfn update for my wife's visa. I checked last night before going to bed it was not updated.but woke up to my surprise.
> 
> Dol : 27 dec 2012
> Sco queue date : 26 april
> Co code : 12
> 
> People i know how difficult it is to wait. But please hang on for some more time. I am 100% sure all dec 2012 applicants will be granted in 2 weeks time.
> 
> My wife's co had written in email 2 days back that it will take 2-3 weeks time but tfn updated yesterday.
> 
> So keep hopes high. Im sure hapiness is round the corner for all.
> 
> Thanks.



congrats.. 
can i know how long did it take for ur wife's medicals to get cleared??


----------



## saras712

singh_26 said:


> Hi Saras712,
> How r u & Welcome to the forum...and keep us updated about ur case progress.
> Also keep reading thread posted by other member's and answer them if u knw anything.this is the right way to be in touch with every member..dont feel isolated/....
> 
> and ur details are updated in SS u can check,.,


Hi Singh-26

Would you please update info for me...I tried using google acc but would nt work for me.I lodged at VFS Ahmedabad and all docs are front loaded.
I cant see this info in ss.
I am planning to Apply for wife's Tv...is it good Idea or It will delay the process.Any Idea about that?


----------



## aus309

shiny2013 said:


> congrats..
> can i know how long did it take for ur wife's medicals to get cleared??


Thanks...my wife's medical was done here in aus...it took around a week.


----------



## Nanduu

rpandit said:


> but i hv seen in ss thr r no one whose file in q since may got visa..so its seem if thy hv reached on 26 april(as ur case) thn now its turn of may..
> so all d best to all whose file in q since may..next comng week vl defiarely bring some gud news for us..


Hey rpandit and nina999
Guys pl explain.. I'm unable to understand... My file is also in queue since may.. But I read oct, nov, dec applicants are still waiting... So how does this work??? What's gonna happen now?? Pl explain... I cant access the SS or even see who all are waiting n stuff.. 
Waiting for ur reply....
Hope u guys gimme some good news..
Tx..


----------



## srvj

saras712 said:


> Hi Singh-26
> 
> Would you please update info for me...I tried using google acc but would nt work for me.I lodged at VFS Ahmedabad and all docs are front loaded.
> I cant see this info in ss.
> I am planning to Apply for wife's Tv...is it good Idea or It will delay the process.Any Idea about that?



Hi ,

can you please confirm your details again..

submitted form as dol 2nd july 
and Medicals and PCC submited on 2nd july 

how did you submitted medicals without CO,

thank you.


----------



## nannu

aus309 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally have the good news from my end. Tfn update for my wife's visa. I checked last night before going to bed it was not updated.but woke up to my surprise.
> 
> Dol : 27 dec 2012
> Sco queue date : 26 april
> Co code : 12
> 
> People i know how difficult it is to wait. But please hang on for some more time. I am 100% sure all dec 2012 applicants will be granted in 2 weeks time.
> 
> My wife's co had written in email 2 days back that it will take 2-3 weeks time but tfn updated yesterday.
> 
> So keep hopes high. Im sure hapiness is round the corner for all.
> 
> Thanks.



Great news ... congratulations :clap2: . . so the week finally ended on a good note ... hope the coming week will bring happy for of us


----------



## srvj

Nanduu said:


> Hey rpandit and nina999
> Guys pl explain.. I'm unable to understand... My file is also in queue since may.. But I read oct, nov, dec applicants are still waiting... So how does this work??? What's gonna happen now?? Pl explain... I cant access the SS or even see who all are waiting n stuff..
> Waiting for ur reply....
> Hope u guys gimme some good news..
> Tx..


Hi Nanduu,

you can access SS from here
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9

there are some applicants from last year still waiting...

my guess in your case is, you can expect visa by end of august.


----------



## saras712

srvj said:


> Hi ,
> 
> can you please confirm your details again..
> 
> submitted form as dol 2nd july
> and Medicals and PCC submited on 2nd july
> 
> how did you submitted medicals without CO,
> 
> thank you.


When my husband assigned to CO, She ask my medical and PCC though I m offshore.In letter they said by law I need to go for medical and PCC though I was not included as secondary Applicant .He got visa on 18 th June. As per agent I still can use same PCC and Medical as it is valid for a year and already cleared.One of my Husband's friend's wife have same case.His wife applied in Late Jan 2013 and granted visa a week before.


----------



## srvj

saras712 said:


> When my husband assigned to CO, She ask my medical and PCC though I m offshore.In letter they said by law I need to go for medical and PCC though I was not included as secondary Applicant .He got visa on 18 th June. As per agent I still can use same PCC and Medical as it is valid for a year and already cleared.One of my Husband's friend's wife have same case.His wife applied in Late Jan 2013 and granted visa a week before.


Hi 

thanks for update,

May i know what visa you husband got on 18th june?


----------



## nannu

saras712 said:


> Hi I am new here in this forum. Can some one update my time line in SS.
> 
> Look like no one want to update or even talk to me. This is my third time to post my timeline.Hope some one update it
> 
> DOL-2/07/2013
> 
> Medical and PCC -Font loaded(Ask when my Hubby got CO in may-He is PR now.)
> Co- Waiting
> Grant -Waiting
> 
> 
> Please Someone update this for me


Hi Saras,

Welcome to the forum !!! :welcome:

Your details were added to the SS when i posted them for the first time. 

But we are a little confused about the dates that u have written:

Usually a Case officer is assigned around 8-10 weeks after the DOL,. Do requests medicals and additional document if required, however according to the details the have provided you DOL, CO assign Date and Medicals and PCC submitted dates are all the same. Please clarify, so that the correct information can be updated in the SS.


----------



## saras712

srvj said:


> Hi
> 
> thanks for update,
> 
> May i know what visa you husband got on 18th june?


Skilled sponsored subclass 886....He was waiting since Dec2009...


----------



## rpandit

Nanduu said:


> Hey rpandit and nina999
> Guys pl explain.. I'm unable to understand... My file is also in queue since may.. But I read oct, nov, dec applicants are still waiting... So how does this work??? What's gonna happen now?? Pl explain... I cant access the SS or even see who all are waiting n stuff..
> Waiting for ur reply....
> Hope u guys gimme some good news..
> Tx..


hi,
ahc granting visa according to date vn file forwarded in q,dsnt matter dol..u can c d cloumn vn file forwarded to sco nd visa grant date in ss to clr ur doubt


----------



## nannu

saras712 said:


> When my husband assigned to CO, She ask my medical and PCC though I m offshore.In letter they said by law I need to go for medical and PCC though I was not included as secondary Applicant .He got visa on 18 th June. As per agent I still can use same PCC and Medical as it is valid for a year and already cleared.One of my Husband's friend's wife have same case.His wife applied in Late Jan 2013 and granted visa a week before.


Thanks for the update!! u don't need to answer my questions in the earlier post !!!


----------



## aki007

hi
is thr any other way i could contact my CO. since i have used and agent for my visa..so only he can send email to my CO because he has given his own email id for contact. i have tried 100 times bt m not able to send any email to my CO and not even immigration website..   please help.


----------



## srvj

aki007 said:


> hi
> is thr any other way i could contact my CO. since i have used and agent for my visa..so only he can send email to my CO because he has given his own email id for contact. i have tried 100 times bt m not able to send any email to my CO and not even immigration website..   please help.


hi,

Once you authorize some one on behalf of u, u can not contact CO, but I think u can ring call center to find status but usually their response is very bad.


----------



## rpandit

aki007 said:


> hi
> is thr any other way i could contact my CO. since i have used and agent for my visa..so only he can send email to my CO because he has given his uown email id for contact. i have tried 100 times bt m not able to send any email to my CO and not even immigration website..   please help.


ur details r missing in ss..hav u entered ?? nd hows it possible tht u unable to send ny mail to ur co?u cn c d ss to clear ur doubt dear..ur dol dsnt matter ,all those whose file hv been forwarded for sco latr r still waitng..nd those hu r getng visa thr file has been forwarded earlir thn odrs...evn c in ss some oct,nov applicant r still pending bcz of delayed in q..so u r not alone thr r many odr like u..


----------



## srvj

Harman cheema said:


> Can any1 tell me is there any specific day they give visas or any weekday that can give it to u???


Hi Harman,

Your DOL is uploaded to ss as 6/9/12 and CO as 5/3/13,

I suspect DOL/Co Assigned is wrong date , please confirm your DOL/Co assigned

thanks


----------



## nannu

rpandit said:


> ur details r missing in ss..hav u entered ?? nd hows it possible tht u unable to send ny mail to ur co?u cn c d ss to clear ur doubt dear..ur dol dsnt matter ,all those whose file hv been forwarded for sco latr r still waitng..nd those hu r getng visa thr file has been forwarded earlir thn odrs...evn c in ss some oct,nov applicant r still pending bcz of delayed in q..so u r not alone thr r many odr like u..


Hey Rpandit, Aki's details are there in the SS see row # 84, username Aki007 .


----------



## nina999

All the oct, nov, dec cases - your visa is likely to be granted soon so try not to worry too much... I'm just wondering though, why some of your cases were queued so late (some in late May even)... excluding those who had to wait for medicals, is it because you guys applied for a tourist visa that it took so long for queuing?


----------



## singh_26

nina999 said:


> All the oct, nov, dec cases - your visa is likely to be granted soon so try not to worry too much... I'm just wondering though, why some of your cases were queued so late (some in late May even)... excluding those who had to wait for medicals, is it because you guys applied for a tourist visa that it took so long for queuing?


Hi Nina999,
some forum member's do believe in this theory that tourist visa can delay ur partner visa application..but some member's don't agree with this...but in general trend shows most who didn't get visa is bcs they traveled to australia on tourist visa .


----------



## nina999

aki007 said:


> hi
> is thr any other way i could contact my CO. since i have used and agent for my visa..so only he can send email to my CO because he has given his own email id for contact. i have tried 100 times bt m not able to send any email to my CO and not even immigration website..   please help.


Hi Aki,
Try to stay positive... your turn is coming very soon... your file is now in a queue and technically the CO has got nothing to do with it. When your file reaches the front the SCO will take a look at it and then you will get the grant.. 

For eg, my CO is now working for another department!!... so she told me not to contact her!... so you can see the CO has finished their part once the file is queued. .... 

Anyway, there is no point is trying to contact the AHC... Just be patient and distract yourself from the visa.. your lucky day is coming soon.


----------



## rpandit

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nina999,
> some forum member's do believe in this theory that tourist visa can delay ur partner visa application..but some member's don't agree with this...but in general trend shows most who didn't get visa is bcs they traveled to australia on tourist visa .


i thnk its not true bcz u can c tht user aarc nd 1 oder dnt no hr user name got d visa on 8 july..thy both travelled aus on tv..thr dol r 18 nd 19 dec..nd ma dol is20 dec ..i nvr visited aus..still im waitng..so its all d game of q else nothng..


----------



## nina999

rpandit said:


> i thnk its not true bcz u can c tht user aarc nd 1 oder dnt no hr user name got d visa on 8 july..thy both travelled aus on tv..thr dol r 18 nd 19 dec..nd ma dol is20 dec ..i nvr visited aus..still im waitng..so its all d game of q else nothng..


Hey Rpandit, do u know why there was a delay in placing your file in the queue (huge gap b/t the date u submitted all ur additional docs and date ur file was placed in the queue...


----------



## dil482

*reg PR visa*

Is it so Nina??.....My DOL is 21/12/2012 and CO allocated on 01/03/2013..my file went for final approval on 10/06/2013.I am still waiting for the visa grant mail..Hope i receive it soon.



nina999 said:


> All the oct, nov, dec cases - your visa is likely to be granted soon so try not to worry too much... I'm just wondering though, why some of your cases were queued so late (some in late May even)... excluding those who had to wait for medicals, is it because you guys applied for a tourist visa that it took so long for queuing?


----------



## singh_26

rpandit said:


> i thnk its not true bcz u can c tht user aarc nd 1 oder dnt no hr user name got d visa on 8 july..thy both travelled aus on tv..thr dol r 18 nd 19 dec..nd ma dol is20 dec ..i nvr visited aus..still im waitng..so its all d game of q else nothng..


HI R pandit,
can you pls tell after how many days u cleared medical's after CO asked you to go for medical's.. ???


----------



## nina999

dil482 said:


> Is it so Nina??.....My DOL is 21/12/2012 and CO allocated on 01/03/2013..my file went for final approval on 10/06/2013.I am still waiting for the visa grant mail..Hope i receive it soon.


Yes, that's what the AHC operator said when Leonn phoned and that has been the general trend in the last two weeks... so far they have cleared 2012 files that went for queuing in april and earlier...


----------



## aarvee

hi all..

I have been reading the recent threads, I saw queries on how the PCC and medicals for some cases are done prior to lodging the spouse visa application. here is how it goes.

1. If at the time of wedding, the husband is waiting for his PR ( ie, the PR application is under processing with DIAC ), then the wife's name can be added to the husband's PR application using FORM 1022.
2. This FORM 1022 helps in updating any change in PR Applicant's circumstances including wedding and spouse's name.
3. Once this is done, the DIAC instructs the wife also to take the Medicals and PCC as she could be a prospective /future Australian Resident
4. Only after the wife complete the Medicals and PCC requirements, the husband's PR is granted. [ Please note, only the husband gets the PR ]
5.The wife, can now apply for Partner Visa 309 and 100. The Only Advantage is that the same Medicals and PCC could be submitted at the time lodging the Partner Visa Application. It will considered by AHC if it is still valid. 

5. *Kindly note that this process is different from adding the wife's name at the time of lodging the application for PR by husband*, in which case the wife also would get the PR along with her husband who is the primary applicant.

Hope it is clear and I wish this information would be useful to future applicants as well.


----------



## aarvee

nina999 said:


> Hi Aki,
> Try to stay positive... your turn is coming very soon... your file is now in a queue and technically the CO has got nothing to do with it. When your file reaches the front the SCO will take a look at it and then you will get the grant..
> 
> For eg, my CO is now working for another department!!... so she told me not to contact her!... so you can see the CO has finished their part once the file is queued. ....
> 
> Anyway, there is no point is trying to contact the AHC... Just be patient and distract yourself from the visa.. your lucky day is coming soon.


Hi Nina,

My DOL is 22/3/2012 and was informed that file has moved to the Final Queue on 4/7/2013. My CO also informed that she is moving to another department and not to contact her. I am really worried as I do not have a point of contact now for further enquiries. Could you plz advise me on what to do?


----------



## aarvee

Frnz,
I need some advise, My DOL is 22/3/2013. I subsequently applied for TV and was asked to withdraw the TV citing that I have made two visits in the last year and I can apply after a few months. Now my file has moved to the queue for final decision.
I would like to know if its OK to apply for TV again? Will applying for my TV impact my VISA GRANT date? I have also been hearing that DIAC has asked the 309 and 100 applicants who are on TV in Australia to return to INDIA. Kindly advice.
Our second wedding anniversary is in August and am quite frustrated that we have shuttling between India and Australia for the last two years. Plz plz advice.


----------



## aki007

nina999 said:


> Hi Aki,
> Try to stay positive... your turn is coming very soon... your file is now in a queue and technically the CO has got nothing to do with it. When your file reaches the front the SCO will take a look at it and then you will get the grant..
> 
> For eg, my CO is now working for another department!!... so she told me not to contact her!... so you can see the CO has finished their part once the file is queued. ....
> 
> Anyway, there is no point is trying to contact the AHC... Just be patient and distract yourself from the visa.. your lucky day is coming soon.


hi nina..

thanks for shwing me some positivity..

okay this message goes to everyone..i mean i would be needing advice from all of you..
i contacted my CO....and she told me that my file came back in may from SCO to her coz thr wr some questions missing in form 47SP....firstly i dnt understand y didnt she contacted me in june or july initial days wen she knew about this since may..
  though i had myself filled all the questions..bt any way...i had emailed her the questions in the form again on thursday...she told me she will contact but i know she will not...i guess my file will now again go to the SCO..idk how much time further noe it will take,,,,any help or any advice will be appreciated...

any one with such case can help me...plz..i dnt want to hear it will take another 60-90 days..plz shw me some light...


----------



## nina999

aarvee said:


> Hi Nina,
> 
> My DOL is 22/3/2012 and was informed that file has moved to the Final Queue on 4/7/2013. My CO also informed that she is moving to another department and not to contact her. I am really worried as I do not have a point of contact now for further enquiries. Could you plz advise me on what to do?


Hi aarvee, you can either email AHC on their general email address or you can phone and speak to the operator .... If there is a serious emergency I'm sure the operator will transfer you to someone who can help you. Anyway I think they will contact us if there are any issues. It generally doesn't help much if we contact them anyway.. Since they always give such standard responses ...


----------



## nina999

aki007 said:


> hi nina..
> 
> thanks for shwing me some positivity..
> 
> okay this message goes to everyone..i mean i would be needing advice from all of you..
> i contacted my CO....and she told me that my file came back in may from SCO to her coz thr wr some questions missing in form 47SP....firstly i dnt understand y didnt she contacted me in june or july initial days wen she knew about this since may..
> though i had myself filled all the questions..bt any way...i had emailed her the questions in the form again on thursday...she told me she will contact but i know she will not...i guess my file will now again go to the SCO..idk how much time further noe it will take,,,,any help or any advice will be appreciated...
> 
> any one with such case can help me...plz..i dnt want to hear it will take another 60-90 days..plz shw me some light...


Hi aki, sorry to hear that... I have noticed from the ss that people who have crossed 7/8 months don't have to wait 60-90 days for the SCO to recheck the file ... Hang in there sweetie.... Your day will come .... Till then I urge u to try very hard to distract yourself from this visa thing... Humans have immense potential to be courageous and strong - we just have to tap into this potential somehow - did you watch Malala - the afghan girl who got shot and survived? She recently gave a speech at the UN - amazing speech that empowers all women .... You have this strength too aki )


----------



## singh_26

nina999 said:


> Hi aki, sorry to hear that... I have noticed from the ss that people who have crossed 7/8 months don't have to wait 60-90 days for the SCO to recheck the file ... Hang in there sweetie.... Your day will come .... Till then I urge u to try very hard to distract yourself from this visa thing... Humans have immense potential to be courageous and strong - we just have to tap into this potential somehow - did you watch Malala - the afghan girl who got shot and survived? She recently gave a speech at the UN - amazing speech that empowers all women .... You have this strength too aki )


Hi Nina999,
i think Malala is a Pakistani ..who Attacked by Talibani's..   Correct me if i am wrong
Check This
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malala_Yousafzai


----------



## Guest

aarvee said:


> hi all..
> 
> I have been reading the recent threads, I saw queries on how the PCC and medicals for some cases are done prior to lodging the spouse visa application. here is how it goes.
> 
> 1. If at the time of wedding, the husband is waiting for his PR ( ie, the PR application is under processing with DIAC ), then the wife's name can be added to the husband's PR application using FORM 1022.
> 2. This FORM 1022 helps in updating any change in PR Applicant's circumstances including wedding and spouse's name.
> 3. Once this is done, the DIAC instructs the wife also to take the Medicals and PCC as she could be a prospective /future Australian Resident
> 4. Only after the wife complete the Medicals and PCC requirements, the husband's PR is granted. [ Please note, only the husband gets the PR ]
> 5.The wife, can now apply for Partner Visa 309 and 100. The Only Advantage is that the same Medicals and PCC could be submitted at the time lodging the Partner Visa Application. It will considered by AHC if it is still valid.
> 
> 5. *Kindly note that this process is different from adding the wife's name at the time of lodging the application for PR by husband*, in which case the wife also would get the PR along with her husband who is the primary applicant.
> 
> Hope it is clear and I wish this information would be useful to future applicants as well.



Why on earth would you do this? If your spouse has yet to be granted PR they can add you to the application as a migrating dependent as soon as you are married and both would get PR! 

You only wouldnt get PR if they added you as non migrating. Then you would need to go through all the hassle and expense of applying for a spouse visa. Long way round to do things no? 

Only a couple of visas do not allow adding of dependents after lodging, most do allow you to add your spouse.


----------



## rpandit

singh_26 said:


> HI R pandit,
> can you pls tell after how many days u cleared medical's after CO asked you to go for medical's.. ???


3 month..


----------



## rpandit

nina999 said:


> Hey Rpandit, do u know why there was a delay in placing your file in the queue (huge gap b/t the date u submitted all ur additional docs and date ur file was placed in the queue...


yes u r rite.i hv submitted additional doc on 20feb..nd ma file has been forwarded for final decesion on 21 may..unluckly its happened jus bcz delay in medical clearance but i hv seen tht since jan 2013 its all process bcm faster so u all r lucky guys..im happy for u all..


----------



## aki007

nina999 said:


> Hi aki, sorry to hear that... I have noticed from the ss that people who have crossed 7/8 months don't have to wait 60-90 days for the SCO to recheck the file ... Hang in there sweetie.... Your day will come .... Till then I urge u to try very hard to distract yourself from this visa thing... Humans have immense potential to be courageous and strong - we just have to tap into this potential somehow - did you watch Malala - the afghan girl who got shot and survived? She recently gave a speech at the UN - amazing speech that empowers all women .... You have this strength too aki )


i really hope SCO don't take long to re check my file... ....just waiting for that wonderful moment...hope it comes r way soon...


----------



## singh_26

rpandit said:


> 3 month..


Hi R pandit,
Exactly That's the other reason why ur visa grant is taking time..so i hope u understand those who don't get their medical's cleared and who opt for tourist visa ..both of their application's will take longer time then usuall//


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Nina,

Who is your CO? I mean can you please tell me the code?



nina999 said:


> Hi Aki,
> Try to stay positive... your turn is coming very soon... your file is now in a queue and technically the CO has got nothing to do with it. When your file reaches the front the SCO will take a look at it and then you will get the grant..
> 
> For eg, my CO is now working for another department!!... so she told me not to contact her!... so you can see the CO has finished their part once the file is queued. ....
> 
> Anyway, there is no point is trying to contact the AHC... Just be patient and distract yourself from the visa.. your lucky day is coming soon.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Aki,

What's your CO code? can you please update


----------



## nannu

Lets see how my guess works

*1. Rachamallu
2. UD
3. Aary
4. SMaha
5. Mohit101
6. Bhawani82
7. Music-rythm
8. RPSingh
9. Sowjanya (if not already granted - she has not been active on the forum for a long time)
10. muchim (if not already granted - she has not been active on the forum for a long time)*
11. aus309
*12. Exodus
13. Justanu
14. Hello
15. vbab*


----------



## srvj

aarvee said:


> Frnz,
> I need some advise, My DOL is 22/3/2013. I subsequently applied for TV and was asked to withdraw the TV citing that I have made two visits in the last year and I can apply after a few months. Now my file has moved to the queue for final decision.
> I would like to know if its OK to apply for TV again? Will applying for my TV impact my VISA GRANT date? I have also been hearing that DIAC has asked the 309 and 100 applicants who are on TV in Australia to return to INDIA. Kindly advice.
> Our second wedding anniversary is in August and am quite frustrated that we have shuttling between India and Australia for the last two years. Plz plz advice.


Hi Arvee,

yes there are chances of visa getting delayed if you apply TV, because before taking decision they will ask you to leave aus and will keep u r file in pool again, they will open file once you leave aus this process might delay another 2-3 weeks than normal process.

but If you want to be with your partner at the time of anniversary, can apply TV,

there is a chance of getting visa quickly if you apply TV after u r file in queue and its near to decision. Means.. if u r expecting visa in sept, if u apply TV in aug, there are r 50% chances of getting actual visa directly instead of TV.


----------



## saras712

aarvee said:


> hi all..
> 
> I have been reading the recent threads, I saw queries on how the PCC and medicals for some cases are done prior to lodging the spouse visa application. here is how it goes.
> 
> 1. If at the time of wedding, the husband is waiting for his PR ( ie, the PR application is under processing with DIAC ), then the wife's name can be added to the husband's PR application using FORM 1022.
> 2. This FORM 1022 helps in updating any change in PR Applicant's circumstances including wedding and spouse's name.
> 3. Once this is done, the DIAC instructs the wife also to take the Medicals and PCC as she could be a prospective /future Australian Resident
> 4. Only after the wife complete the Medicals and PCC requirements, the husband's PR is granted. [ Please note, only the husband gets the PR ]
> 5.The wife, can now apply for Partner Visa 309 and 100. The Only Advantage is that the same Medicals and PCC could be submitted at the time lodging the Partner Visa Application. It will considered by AHC if it is still valid.
> 
> 5. *Kindly note that this process is different from adding the wife's name at the time of lodging the application for PR by husband*, in which case the wife also would get the PR along with her husband who is the primary applicant.
> 
> Hope it is clear and I wish this information would be useful to future applicants as well.


This is what exactly my case is...


----------



## saras712

aarvee said:


> Frnz,
> I need some advise, My DOL is 22/3/2013. I subsequently applied for TV and was asked to withdraw the TV citing that I have made two visits in the last year and I can apply after a few months. Now my file has moved to the queue for final decision.
> I would like to know if its OK to apply for TV again? Will applying for my TV impact my VISA GRANT date? I have also been hearing that DIAC has asked the 309 and 100 applicants who are on TV in Australia to return to INDIA. Kindly advice.
> Our second wedding anniversary is in August and am quite frustrated that we have shuttling between India and Australia for the last two years. Plz plz advice.


First question,Yes they are right you need to stay away from australia as much as you lived there before you apply Tv. Suppose you stayed three month,You have to spend three month away from Australia before applying. 
Second Question,If your file is in queue and you are in Australia more likely you will be asked to go offshore. And you cant stay all duration of your TV.I don't know How long it will take after you are placed in queue.

Hope this will help


----------



## saras712

_shel said:


> Why on earth would you do this? If your spouse has yet to be granted PR they can add you to the application as a migrating dependent as soon as you are married and both would get PR!
> 
> You only wouldnt get PR if they added you as non migrating. Then you would need to go through all the hassle and expense of applying for a spouse visa. Long way round to do things no?
> 
> Only a couple of visas do not allow adding of dependents after lodging, most do allow you to add your spouse.


If you are onshore during application and spouse is offshore...or married after lodgement....you will not allow to add your spouse in same application.....Hence people have to apply spoue visa seperately.


----------



## sai1982

Is anyone did the medical's in May 2013 and received the clearance. My wife did it on 13th May and still awaiting for the medicals clearance.
Regards

Sai


----------



## singh_26

sai1982 said:


> Is anyone did the medical's in May 2013 and received the clearance. My wife did it on 13th May and still awaiting for the medicals clearance.
> Regards
> 
> Sai


HI Sai1982,
It depend's on person to person..whether one has cleared its medical or not...
if ur wife stuck in medical clearance then it will be cleared soon as global health australia,sydney is clearing april medical's last week..i hope u got answer..


----------



## dodi2all

*Hi All*

Just created my profile and read up some of the threads. I have submitted my details in the form.

Date of Application: Feb 08, 2013
Location: VFS Cochin
CO Assigned: ...........Apr 02, 2013
Additional Information requested: Medical, completed on 10 April in Bangalore
No news whatsoever since, still waiting


----------



## singh_26

hi dodi2all,
Please See SS From the below mentined link:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd+Xc#gid=4

u can add ur details from the link mentioned below :

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6R9h8d8D0jcg14l7xbPSunGn_TmFXSA8MVMzlhOWw/viewform


----------



## dodi2all

Already filled in the form.


----------



## singh_26

HI Sai1982 & dodi2all,

Welcome to the Forum....please be active in this forum and keep posting updates about ur application...


----------



## singh_26

dodi2all said:


> Already filled in the form.


Thanks  dodi2all


----------



## dodi2all

Anything that helps me figure out how to get to Aus faster. Its difficult living away from my wife


----------



## s00071609

sai1982 said:


> Is anyone did the medical's in May 2013 and received the clearance. My wife did it on 13th May and still awaiting for the medicals clearance.
> Regards
> 
> Sai


Your medical will be cleared in one or two weeks. Global Health has probably cleared April medical. Let us know when its cleared.


----------



## dodi2all

I finished my medical on April 10th from Fortis Bangalore. Dont know even if they received it. Got no acknowledgement for it. No info what so ever after that first email from my CO.


----------



## singh_26

dodi2all said:


> I finished my medical on April 10th from Fortis Bangalore. Dont know even if they received it. Got no acknowledgement for it. No info what so ever after that first email from my CO.


Hi Dodi2all,
it has been cleared till now...just sent a mail to ur asking about any updates on ur case if co dnt reply just wait ...now ahc is clearing last year's applicants and from august they will start starting pending cases of january and feb,, As per ss once ur case is in queue then within 60-90 days u will get ur visa grant...


----------



## nina999

dodi2all said:


> I finished my medical on April 10th from Fortis Bangalore. Dont know even if they received it. Got no acknowledgement for it. No info what so ever after that first email from my CO.


Hi Dodi2all,

Welcome! You should at least email the CO to find out if they received everything. You can also find out when your file was queued for decision by calling the AHC operator (Call on +91 11-41221000 and then press 1 and then 2).. you will have to wait 15 minutes.. 

Usually it takes 60-90 days after the file is queued... I'm guessing that your file will be queued by end of April so you should get a grant soon. Good luck


----------



## dodi2all

*Thank you*

Wow, this forum works fast. Thanks a lot for the reply guys. I had called VFS a few weeks back for an update and they said as there is no reply it should mean that the medical has been received. 

According to the SS people who applied just before me have received their visa latest, while some from a longer time are waiting. So cant really read into it. 60 - 90 days seems like a lot. But lets see, fingers crossed.


----------



## singh_26

nina999 said:


> Hi Dodi2all,
> 
> Welcome! You should at least email the CO to find out if they received everything. You can also find out when your file was queued for decision by calling the AHC operator (Call on +91 11-41221000 and then press 1 and then 2).. you will have to wait 15 minutes..
> 
> Usually it takes 60-90 days after the file is queued... I'm guessing that your file will be queued by end of April so you should get a grant soon. Good luck


HI Nina999,
i suggested before also and suggesting u all guys again except December applicant's please don't suggest other's to call AHC ..they have a system all medicals will be received by ahc just its a matter of time when they will receive if its referred then it will tk some more time..so just wait u all guys don't try to make ur case more complicated by involving in it more nd more...
stay calm and wait for ahc to contact u they will contact if they need anything from u ...


----------



## dodi2all

Hi Singh 26,

Thanks for the update. Just shot off an email to my CO. If she replies good enough. If she doesnt, I just wait. 

Nna, thanks for the info. I dont want to make them feel I am desperate so wont call for a lil while longer. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## s00071609

dodi2all said:


> I finished my medical on April 10th from Fortis Bangalore. Dont know even if they received it. Got no acknowledgement for it. No info what so ever after that first email from my CO.


April 10 medical is already cleared


----------



## shammi

Hiii, my file is forward 2 sco in starting of may so its mean that my visa will grant in this mnth bcoz I have already completed 65 days ..plz reply


----------



## Nanduu

dodi2a244582 said:


> I finished my medical on April 10th from Forti Bangalore. Dont know even if they received it. Got no acknowledgement for it. No info what so ever after that first email from my CO.


Hey dodi2all..
I too got my medicals done at Fortis hospital bangalore... 
Don't worry... They would've sent ur reports in just 3-4 working days... They are very quick..
They don't give u any acknowledgement but ur medical reports would've definitely reached AHC..
For ur satisfaction u can call up the hospital and find out if they've cleared it or not..
All the best...


----------



## sai1982

singh_26 said:


> HI Sai1982,
> It depend's on person to person..whether one has cleared its medical or not...
> if ur wife stuck in medical clearance then it will be cleared soon as global health australia,sydney is clearing april medical's last week..i hope u got answer..


Hi Singh,

Thanks for the information. I hope she gets the Medical cleared soon.


----------



## shammi

Hiii,, my file is forward for final decision in starting of may , how much time takes for visa grant , plz reply my question i have completed 65 days already


----------



## singh_26

shammi said:


> Hiii,, my file is forward for final decision in starting of may , how much time takes for visa grant , plz reply my question i have completed 65 days already


Hi Shammi,
it will generally take 60-90 days after file is in final queue...


----------



## aarvee

srvj said:


> Hi Arvee,
> 
> yes there are chances of visa getting delayed if you apply TV, because before taking decision they will ask you to leave aus and will keep u r file in pool again, they will open file once you leave aus this process might delay another 2-3 weeks than normal process.
> 
> but If you want to be with your partner at the time of anniversary, can apply TV,
> 
> there is a chance of getting visa quickly if you apply TV after u r file in queue and its near to decision. Means.. if u r expecting visa in sept, if u apply TV in aug, there are r 50% chances of getting actual visa directly instead of TV.



Thanks a lot for the info, SRVJ. 
I rather wait for some more time before deciding abt tv. I hope the queue moves faster for all those are waiting. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shammi

So its mean that , my visa will grant in this month


----------



## aarvee

saras712 said:


> If you are onshore during application and spouse is offshore...or married after lodgement....you will not allow to add your spouse in same application.....Hence people have to apply spoue visa seperately.


Yeah, That's right, wife's name can be added as a migrating member only if added at the time of lodging the PR application.

If the wedding happens while waiting for the PR, the wife's name can be added only as a non-migrating member. Hence the wife needs to apply for a separate spouse visa after the husband's PR is granted.


----------



## shammi

Hi singh 26 , so its mean that my visa will grant in this month


----------



## singh_26

shammi said:


> Hi singh 26 , so its mean that my visa will grant in this month


Hi Shammi,
yes it will be as per ss and if u refer previous cases but nothing is sure''


----------



## shammi

Thanx a lot singh 26

Hi singh 26 refer previous cases what its mean that plz explain


----------



## singh_26

shammi said:


> Hi singh 26 refer previous cases what its mean that plz explain


Hi Shammi ,
check this
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd+Xc#gid=9


----------



## shammi

Thanx singh 26


----------



## Guest

aarvee said:


> Yeah, That's right, wife's name can be added as a migrating member only if added at the time of lodging the PR application.
> 
> If the wedding happens while waiting for the PR, the wife's name can be added only as a non-migrating member. Hence the wife needs to apply for a separate spouse visa after the husband's PR is granted.


 Thats not true bar for the 887 where you also need to have held the 489 and meet other requirements.

You can add dependents after lodgement to other skillselect PR visas and it makes no difference if you are on or offshore. If offshore you can even obtain a bridging visa for most skilled PR visas if you travel to Australia.


----------



## arpitaravalia

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nina999,
> some forum member's do believe in this theory that tourist visa can delay ur partner visa application..but some member's don't agree with this...but in general trend shows most who didn't get visa is bcs they traveled to australia on tourist visa .


i recd first mail from my CO on 1st may to submit various oda things.. i got my medicals done on 3rd may and submitted all other docs on 6th may... i came to melbounre on 9th may and on 22nd i recd a mail saying that my case has been queued fr final decision...

so i dont think TV delays the process
im still here in melbounre and ill be going bac to india on 9th of august...


----------



## aus309

Hi all,

Do u guys know after how many days of tfn update we can expect the grant letter?

Thanks.


----------



## arpitaravalia

aus309 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do u guys know after how many days of tfn update we can expect the grant letter?
> 
> Thanks.


u will receive in 2-3 days... i guess u shd get it today or max by tomorrow:clap2:


----------



## aus309

arpitaravalia said:


> u will receive in 2-3 days... i guess u shd get it today or max by tomorrow:clap2:


Thanks


----------



## dil482

hey guys,

my partner`s file has been sent for final decision on 11th June...is it wise to apply for TV??? its been 7months since i launched application and its been delayed a lot( DOL 21st dec 2012).

Please share your views.


----------



## arpitaravalia

dil482 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> my partner`s file has been sent for final decision on 11th June...is it wise to apply for TV??? its been 7months since i launched application and its been delayed a lot( DOL 21st dec 2012).
> 
> Please share your views.



they wont give u TV for more than 3 months in tht case... if you can wait for another 2 months to recieve your grant letter do not apply as it is likely that you will recieve it by then.. bt if u still want to go ahead with your TV you can and exit australia when they ask you to do so


----------



## vepesh

Hi Guys,

Hi Guys is it mandatory to fill Form 80 for Spouse Visa. I didn’t fill One but Now my File is in line for final decision. So just wondering if SCO will Ask for Form 80. 

Did anyone got asked by SCO for their Form 80, did anyone have any experienced this situation. Please help


----------



## sunil_93745

in my case ,my wife is asked three times for medical .second was septum and x ray and again she is asked for x ray to establish radiological stability.So anyone has this problem and has been resolved or ongoing please come back to me on that .


----------



## sunil_93745

Pra-Rads said:


> You are 100% correct. They are trying to be sure. Actually this kind of bone growth mostly happens on knees or wrist and if it pains they operate it and extract it.
> 
> It is a non cancerous bone tumour . . .but to have it in lungs is rare. .and I am the rare lovely child of God !!
> 
> They want to be sure that ill not need any expensive surgery in Aus.
> 
> I can't believe I have ended up marrying an australian-Indian guy and have to go through this hahahaaaa
> 
> Thanks for your wishes and concern


I am under same condition .my wife was asked for 3rd medical due to scar in her lung but she never had tb ever before but I guess destiny plays game.so its been more then a year I am waiting for her medical clearance.but the last one asked just for x ray and they have mentioned tht it is to establish radiological stability.if you have more news plz share wid me.


----------



## saras712

_shel said:


> Thats not true bar for the 887 where you also need to have held the 489 and meet other requirements.
> 
> You can add dependents after lodgement to other skillselect PR visas and it makes no difference if you are on or offshore. If offshore you can even obtain a bridging visa for most skilled PR visas if you travel to Australia.


Hi Shel
You talking about skill select....But pre 1st July 2012 Applicant Under GSM can not add their offshore spouse in their application therfore not bridging visa or PR grant when your onshore spouse granted visa.


----------



## singh_26

vepesh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hi Guys is it mandatory to fill Form 80 for Spouse Visa. I didn’t fill One but Now my File is in line for final decision. So just wondering if SCO will Ask for Form 80.
> 
> Did anyone got asked by SCO for their Form 80, did anyone have any experienced this situation. Please help


Hi Vepesh,

i did the same thing didn't submit form 80..but still waiting for CO to assign me..as per Partner checlist it is mentioned there to submit form 80... it depends on ur co wether he/she will ask u for it or not..
and as u said ur case is in final queue so it is in SCo now..
But i dnt thinkthey will ask u to submit form 80..as they have checked all ur other documents so may be they thought there is no need of form 80


----------



## srvj

*Latest SS*



saras712 said:


> Hi Shel
> You talking about skill select....But pre 1st July 2012 Applicant Under GSM can not add their offshore spouse in their application therfore not bridging visa or PR grant when your onshore spouse granted visa.


Hi All,


*you can access latest SS from here:*
https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home


----------



## singh_26

arpitaravalia said:


> i recd first mail from my CO on 1st may to submit various oda things.. i got my medicals done on 3rd may and submitted all other docs on 6th may... i came to melbounre on 9th may and on 22nd i recd a mail saying that my case has been queued fr final decision...
> 
> so i dont think TV delays the process
> im still here in melbounre and ill be going bac to india on 9th of august...


Hi Arpitaravalia,
As u mentioned ur case queued fr final decision on 22nd may then by 60-9o days theory u will get ur visagrant by 22nd august ,,,
Let's see what is going to happen in ur case as u went there on tourist Visa.
Please be in touch thro this Forum as ur grant date will clear so many thing's...Nd keep posting ur application update's//
Thanks


----------



## singh_26

srvj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> *you can access latest SS from here:*
> https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home


Hi SRvj,

Nice Work..  :- )


----------



## arpitaravalia

singh_26 said:


> Hi Arpitaravalia,
> As u mentioned ur case queued fr final decision on 22nd may then by 60-9o days theory u will get ur visagrant by 22nd august ,,,
> Let's see what is going to happen in ur case as u went there on tourist Visa.
> Please be in touch thro this Forum as ur grant date will clear so many thing's...Nd keep posting ur application update's//
> Thanks


yah... ill surely keep u guys posted... im flying back to mumbai on 9th of august... i was hoping to get visa while i was here i could have gone to auckland and wud have come back. but since ahc has started to clear 2012 applicants my visa will be delayed... but im happy to go back home and be with my parents before i finally move to melb for good.


----------



## singh_26

arpitaravalia said:


> yah... ill surely keep u guys posted... im flying back to mumbai on 9th of august... i was hoping to get visa while i was here i could have gone to auckland and wud have come back. but since ahc has started to clear 2012 applicants my visa will be delayed... but im happy to go back home and be with my parents before i finally move to melb for good.


Hi Arpitaravalia
i think for getting visa grant u have to come back to india only..it's not like u can travel to auckland and then came back to australia..
By AHC exiting australia means they want u travel back to country from where u lodge ur application.because they have some internal things to track ...so keep this in mind please...


----------



## Gurinder1985

My wife applied for 309. Her case details are:
DOL - 14/12/2012
CO assigned - 12/02/2013
Documents submitted - 26/04/2013.. as our marriage was on 21/4/2013.
File qued to SCO - 01/05/2013.

Any guess when she can expect her visa?


----------



## dil482

Gurinder1985 said:


> My wife applied for 309. Her case details are:
> DOL - 14/12/2012
> CO assigned - 12/02/2013
> Documents submitted - 26/04/2013.. as our marriage was on 21/4/2013.
> File qued to SCO - 01/05/2013.
> 
> Any guess when she can expect her visa?


Hi Gurinder,

Generally it will be 60-90 days once it is sent to queue - so you should be able to get by 1st august. But it all depends on your SCO handling & number of applications he has. So, be patient & soon you should hear that good news


----------



## aus309

Hi,

Called AHC. Operator said will get the letter in 3-4 days. I rquested her to send by tomorrow as we had a booked a return ticket for trmw night. Not sure if they will consider.

She said she will forward the request to the concerened team.

Thanks.


----------



## arpitaravalia

singh_26 said:


> Hi Arpitaravalia
> i think for getting visa grant u have to come back to india only..it's not like u can travel to auckland and then came back to australia..
> By AHC exiting australia means they want u travel back to country from where u lodge ur application.because they have some internal things to track ...so keep this in mind please...


hey singh_26:

wen i had lodged my application vfs ppl clearly mentioned to me that i can accept the visa in australia but i will hv to exit australia and come back.. its not necessary to be in india it can be done anywhere else except australia... so if i go to newzealand on 9th of august for a month and if i receive my grant letter within that time i can come to australia. since the process has changed now and we do not need a visa label anymore its not necessary to be india.


----------



## arpitaravalia

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Called AHC. Operator said will get the letter in 3-4 days. I rquested her to send by tomorrow as we had a booked a return ticket for trmw night. Not sure if they will consider.
> 
> She said she will forward the request to the concerened team.
> 
> Thanks.



hopefully ul receive it by today...


----------



## sree-raj

Hey Aus309,

I strongly beleive, you will get the grant letter very soon, may be end of the day today... My friend was in similar situation. He spoke to the CO and he got the grant letter the same day, while his wife had a ticket booked the next morning.

You better get all your bags packed while you keep an eye, checking your email..

Good Luck buddy and wish you a safe trip to Aussie land.




aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Called AHC. Operator said will get the letter in 3-4 days. I rquested her to send by tomorrow as we had a booked a return ticket for trmw night. Not sure if they will consider.
> 
> She said she will forward the request to the concerened team.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## aus309

sree-raj said:


> Hey Aus309,
> 
> I strongly beleive, you will get the grant letter very soon, may be end of the day today... My friend was in similar situation. He spoke to the CO and he got the grant letter the same day, while his wife had a ticket booked the next morning.
> 
> You better get all your bags packed while you keep an eye, checking your email..
> 
> Good Luck buddy and wish you a safe trip to Aussie land.


Thanks a lot sree-raj.

Do you know if we can travel without the grant letter?

Thanks.


----------



## sree-raj

aus309 said:


> Thanks a lot sree-raj.
> 
> Do you know if we can travel without the grant letter?
> 
> Thanks.


Unfortunately not.

You would require a grant letter, an email confirmation that your partner visa is granted.

I believe you checked you TFN status and know for sure your file is completely passed. Thats all my friend did. He called his CO and requested him, in the most polite way that his spouse has a ticket booked and he will loose all the money as he cant cancel it too.

With in few hours, he got the email confirmation. I am sure, yours isnt that far away.

I would be very glad to know that you / your partner will be flying very soon too..

Cheers,


----------



## aus309

sree-raj said:


> Unfortunately not.
> 
> You would require a grant letter, an email confirmation that your partner visa is granted.
> 
> I believe you checked you TFN status and know for sure your file is completely passed. Thats all my friend did. He called his CO and requested him, in the most polite way that his spouse has a ticket booked and he will loose all the money as he cant cancel it too.
> 
> With in few hours, he got the email confirmation. I am sure, yours isnt that far away.
> 
> I would be very glad to know that you / your partner will be flying very soon too..
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks a lot for the wishes.


----------



## shiny2013

singh_26 said:


> HI Sai1982,
> It depend's on person to person..whether one has cleared its medical or not...
> if ur wife stuck in medical clearance then it will be cleared soon as global health australia,sydney is clearing april medical's last week..i hope u got answer..


hi singh..

i did my medicals on april 20th..tried to contact global health australia,but they are not giving the status of my application


----------



## nkdangar

aus309 said:


> Thanks a lot for the wishes.


Hi

What did the operator say about the status?


----------



## aus309

nkdangar said:


> Hi
> 
> What did the operator say about the status?


She said..u can expect a decision in 3-4days. Then when i requested her to get it done by tomorrow, she said she will forward the request to the concerned team.

Thanks.


----------



## Nkk

Hi Guys,

Any update on medicals? Till what date HOC has cleared the medicals?


----------



## Nkk

Hi Guys,

Any clarity on medicals?

Till what date HOC have cleared medicals?


----------



## singh_26

shiny2013 said:


> hi singh..
> 
> i did my medicals on april 20th..tried to contact global health australia,but they are not giving the status of my application


Hi Shiny2013,
I think it's cleared by now..because last to last week some one posted here that they r clearing April's Medical's
u can call Global health sydney and confirm from them...u can find their number in previous post as i dnt remember their contact detail's........


----------



## dodi2all

*Just an Update*

Hi guys,

I just emailed my CO for an update coz I hadnt heard from her after the request for Medicals.

She says my file in in Queue for decision. Dont know when it got into the queue. 

PS: Harpreet Kaur has moved to another department now, so the ones that were assigned her as a CO must all be in queue. (Thats my guess)


----------



## shiny2013

dodi2all said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just emailed my CO for an update coz I hadnt heard from her after the request for Medicals.
> 
> She says my file in in Queue for decision. Dont know when it got into the queue.
> 
> PS: Harpreet Kaur has moved to another department now, so the ones that were assigned her as a CO must all be in queue. (Thats my guess)


hi dodi2all,

were your medicals cleared immediately or cleared recently because of global backlog?


----------



## dodi2all

shiny2013 said:


> hi dodi2all,
> 
> were your medicals cleared immediately or cleared recently because of global backlog?


Hi Shiny,

I have no idea when they were cleared. I never thought to check. Which is why I dont know when my file was put in queue.

Sorry I am not much help


----------



## aus309

Hi,

I called ahc again and requested and the operator said that the eequest was sent and the sco should be sending the letter in another 1 hour..good for us...need not postpone the ticket..

I am also and wishing all 2012 applicants get their visas in next two weeks..

Thanks.


----------



## dodi2all

Does anyone have a clue how long it takes from additional document submission to getting into the queue. Average time would help.


----------



## s00071609

aus309 said:


> Thanks a lot sree-raj.
> 
> Do you know if we can travel without the grant letter?
> 
> Thanks.


If visa has been granted you donn need grant letter. Y don't you call immi in Aus and ask them about status on passport.
Don't panic coz u have already crossed the dreadful wait.
You went to india from Aus- how long did it take after reaching there.


----------



## sree-raj

aus309 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called ahc again and requested and the operator said that the eequest was sent and the sco should be sending the letter in another 1 hour..good for us...need not postpone the ticket..
> 
> I am also and wishing all 2012 applicants get their visas in next two weeks..
> 
> Thanks.


Well done Aus,

Good work and congrats again...

enjoy your trip..

Hoping my file is picked n a CO is assigned soon... cant wait to see some sort of thing happening on my file..


----------



## s00071609

shiny2013 said:


> hi dodi2all,
> 
> were your medicals cleared immediately or cleared recently because of global backlog?


I am pretty sure that your medical has already been cleared. Why don't you check with AHC? According to Global Feedback Unit- On 08/07 they were finalizing 30 April.

They must be doing May medicals now as they could not provide an updated date today.


----------



## s00071609

I think some of the 2012 applicants have not dropped a line saying that their visa is granted. That selfish coz its not that hard. People are working hard to make the spreadsheet reliable and not providing info about grant will have them as pending for ever in the SS. 

Not very good Guys.


----------



## aus309

Hi all,

Just got he grant...thanks all for ur wishes..

I genuniely wish all of u get urvisas soon..

All the very best.

Thanks.


----------



## Riyaaz

arpitaravalia said:


> hey singh_26:
> 
> wen i had lodged my application vfs ppl clearly mentioned to me that i can accept the visa in australia but i will hv to exit australia and come back.. its not necessary to be in india it can be done anywhere else except australia... so if i go to newzealand on 9th of august for a month and if i receive my grant letter within that time i can come to australia. since the process has changed now and we do not need a visa label anymore its not necessary to be india.


Hi Arpita,
You are right I agree with you many people did that in the past,
Now in recent days the CO will request you to exit Australia as decision will be made on your application, and many people exited Aust and waiting for months together,
If you are planning to go to newzealand so be prepared to spend ages there.
Hope this helps.


----------



## s00071609

Riyaaz said:


> Hi Arpita,
> You are right I agree with you many people did that in the past,
> Now in recent days the CO will request you to exit Australia as decision will be made on your application, and many people exited Aust and waiting for months together,
> If you are planning to go to newzealand so be prepared to spend ages there.
> Hope this helps.


Riyaaz is right. And why in the world would anyone go to New Zealand if the visa grant takes so much time. One month in Newzealand is not a good idea as there is no guarantee that visa will be granted in one month. Better to go home and minimize uncertainty and unnecessary expense. If it takes long and you run out of cash, you can return home only- not Aus.


----------



## nannu

aus309 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got he grant...thanks all for ur wishes..
> 
> I genuniely wish all of u get urvisas soon..
> 
> All the very best.
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations AUS309 ... lane:  :clap2:


----------



## Nkk

Seriously?

Awesome news..!! my medical was done on 24th May..!!! Waiting for clearance..  



s00071609 said:


> I am pretty sure that your medical has already been cleared. Why don't you check with AHC? According to Global Feedback Unit- On 08/07 they were finalizing 30 April.
> 
> They must be doing May medicals now as they could not provide an updated date today.


----------



## nannu

Nkk said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Awesome news..!! my medical was done on 24th May..!!! Waiting for clearance..


Hey NKK... are ur details there in the SS?


----------



## Nkk

Hey,

No i am not.. How to do that?



nannu said:


> Hey NKK... are ur details there in the SS?


----------



## dodi2all

*Please fill in here*



Nkk said:


> Hey,
> 
> No i am not.. How to do that?


Hi Nkk

Please fill in your details here

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

the explanations are pretty good. If u need guidance just message on the thread


----------



## nannu

Nkk said:


> Hey,
> 
> No i am not.. How to do that?


If u want ur details to be added in the SS, then please go to the following link and provide ur details :

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *Click Here To Update Your Details in SS* 

Once u do that SRVJ or I will add ur details in the SS .


----------



## garry020481

hi guys, 

my stats are
DOL: 07/03/2013
co assigned-24/04/2013
medicals- 26/04/2013

i ve had email conversation with my co a few times and everytime the reply i get is that its under processing, on 26.06.2013 i was informed that medicals have been cleared, i called ahc today , after waiting on line for 50 minutes i was again informed that filr is under active processing.

although its comforting to know that people who applied in april have got their files placed in que for final decision, but at the same time how come people who applied in march and medicals cleared are still waiting for their cases to forwarded to sco.


----------



## s00071609

I just called AHC to ask about medicals- 23/05/2013. Talked to a male- I think he is not the usual operator who denies giving any information. He immediately contacted the my CO and the CO said its only medical that she is waiting. I wish everyone was polite like him.

I asked him how does the medicals affect the processing time, he said it will not affect as overall processing time will remain the same even if medical takes a bit longer- not sure how far its true. The Global Feedback unit said the same but we can just yet believe in anything.

I don't think this is true for those medicals requiring repeat test as medical itself may take over 5 months in this case. Nevertheless, getting medicals cleared quickly is a relief.


----------



## s00071609

garry020481 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> my stats are
> DOL: 07/03/2013
> co assigned-24/04/2013
> medicals- 26/04/2013
> 
> i ve had email conversation with my co a few times and everytime the reply i get is that its under processing, on 26.06.2013 i was informed that medicals have been cleared, i called ahc today , after waiting on line for 50 minutes i was again informed that filr is under active processing.
> 
> although its comforting to know that people who applied in april have got their files placed in que for final decision, but at the same time how come people who applied in march and medicals cleared are still waiting for their cases to forwarded to sco.


 I applied in March but file not queued yet. Its because of medicals non-clearance. Its also because the CO might not inform about it. Yours took 2 months for medical clearance, hope others get cleared soon


----------



## Nkk

Its done.. Thank u 



nannu said:


> If u want ur details to be added in the SS, then please go to the following link and provide ur details :
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home
> 
> and fill the form from *Click Here To Update Your Details in SS*
> 
> Once u do that SRVJ or I will add ur details in the SS .


----------



## Rimz

Hello all ,
I am new here. You guys are doing really good work.


----------



## nannu

garry020481 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> my stats are
> DOL: 07/03/2013
> co assigned-24/04/2013
> medicals- 26/04/2013
> 
> i ve had email conversation with my co a few times and everytime the reply i get is that its under processing, on 26.06.2013 i was informed that medicals have been cleared, i called ahc today , after waiting on line for 50 minutes i was again informed that filr is under active processing.
> 
> although its comforting to know that people who applied in april have got their files placed in que for final decision, but at the same time how come people who applied in march and medicals cleared are still waiting for their cases to forwarded to sco.


Hi Garry,

File is placed in Queue soon (withing a few days to couple of weeks) after the CO receives all the required documents including the medical clearance. 

Can u pleas share the user name from the SS for whom the medicals have been cleared and are still waiting for their cases to forwarded to sco?


----------



## nannu

Nkk said:


> Its done.. Thank u


Added to SS . Cheers


----------



## nannu

Rimz said:


> Hello all ,
> I am new here. You guys are doing really good work.


Welcome to the forum , Rimz :welcome:

When did do apply ur visa and what is the status? 

Please share ur views, experience and information that can help other users !!


----------



## srimanthl

Can you please advise to which number have u called. I am calling for 41221000 and pressing 3. With this the call is noy connecting. It is just an automated voicemail message. Is this is the correct number


----------



## Nkk

+91 11-41221000 dial this then 1 and then 2 and wait fir 10 15 minute. Have ur passport no, Name of applicant and file no provided by vfs or ahc.



srimanthl said:


> Can you please advise to which number have u called. I am calling for 41221000 and pressing 3. With this the call is noy connecting. It is just an automated voicemail message. Is this is the correct number


----------



## garry020481

srimanthl said:


> Can you please advise to which number have u called. I am calling for 41221000 and pressing 3. With this the call is noy connecting. It is just an automated voicemail message. Is this is the correct number


Hi ,
I called the same no. , once you get conectwd press 1 and then 2


----------



## s00071609

Anyone who is in the spreadsheet, please update your details ASAP so that everyone is informed well. I suspect people don't update details and info become irrelevant. I would suggest that very old dated applicants details be removed if they are not active in the forum.

I think details from Dec 2012 up to now are relevant. Others got the visa and never returned back. Its pretty obvious that any applicant who waited over 7 months would be active in the forum coz there is no other source of info- its just that they give a damn after they receive good news.


----------



## Rimz

nannu said:


> Welcome to the forum , Rimz :welcome:
> 
> When did do apply ur visa and what is the status?
> 
> Please share ur views, experience and information that can help other users !!


I have applied on 8th feb 2013.
I was asked to get offshore and arrived here on 31st may 2013.
My co told me that my file is queued for decision.


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> Anyone who is in the spreadsheet, please update your details ASAP so that everyone is informed well. I suspect people don't update details and info become irrelevant. I would suggest that very old dated applicants details be removed if they are not active in the forum.
> 
> I think details from Dec 2012 up to now are relevant. Others got the visa and never returned back. Its pretty obvious that any applicant who waited over 7 months would be active in the forum coz there is no other source of info- its just that they give a damn after they receive good news.


Hey , I am trying to updated the SS after search the old post by inactive user so that the data is as complete as possible. 

So far I have found 1 user "rachamallu"who had posted about visa grant, but was not updated in the SS. 

If u guyz find any such posts please notify SRVJ or me


----------



## sai1982

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know what's the current update on HOC and what dates are they going for Medical clearance. I haven't rang AHC yet to find out about the update.

Please reply if anyone knows.


----------



## nannu

Rimz said:


> I have applied on 8th feb 2013.
> I was asked to get offshore and arrived here on 31st may 2013.
> My co told me that my file is queued for decision.


Hey Rimz

May i request you to provide ur details to be added in the SS, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *Click Here To Update Your Details in SS* 

Once u do that SRVJ or I will add ur details in the SS .


----------



## garry020481

nannu said:


> Hi Garry,
> 
> File is placed in Queue soon (withing a few days to couple of weeks) after the CO receives all the required documents including the medical clearance.
> 
> Can u pleas share the user name from the SS for whom the medicals have been cleared and are still waiting for their cases to forwarded to sco?


hi Nannu,

iam not sure whether my file has been placed in que or not, the user name is garry020481, someone has updated my profile on the spreadsheet ie my file has been placed for final decision, iam not sure of that as even today i was told that file is under active processing with the case officer!!


----------



## nannu

garry020481 said:


> hi Nannu,
> 
> iam not sure whether my file has been placed in que or not, the user name is garry020481, someone has updated my profile on the spreadsheet ie my file has been placed for final decision, iam not sure of that as even today i was told that file is under active processing with the case officer!!


Hey Garry,

I have removed the date from the SS. 

Were u told that ur file is still with the CO? Did u ask the operator or your CO if they are waiting for something else from ur side? and Why ur files has not been sent for final decision if they already have everything?


----------



## s00071609

Is it true that the processing time has decreased- applicable to Dec onward. Feb visas are granted already which in less than 5 months. What do you guys recon?


----------



## garry020481

nannu said:


> Hey Garry,
> 
> I have removed the date from the SS.
> 
> Were u told that ur file is still with the CO? Did u ask the operator or your CO if they are waiting for something else from ur side? and Why ur files has not been sent for final decision if they already have everything?


Hi nannu, 
My co tells me that if anything else is required from my side he will get in touch with me , exactly what the operator told me as well. Don't wanna bugg the co too much, just hoping for the best, sad part is I got married on 14th Feb and had to come back to Australia on 8th Feb, hardly spent anytime with my wife and now this visa thing is taking forever


----------



## nannu

garry020481 said:


> Hi nannu,
> My co tells me that if anything else is required from my side he will get in touch with me , exactly what the operator told me as well. Don't wanna bugg the co too much, just hoping for the best, sad part is I got married on 14th Feb and had to come back to Australia on 8th Feb, hardly spent anytime with my wife and now this visa thing is taking forever


Hey My CO code is also 6, my file was queued on the next day after the medical clearance. He informed my through email. Did u or ur wife get any such email?

In terms of spending time with our partner, i guess most of the ppl on this forum are in similar situation...I myself have only spent 3 weeks with my husband in 7 months of marriage, that too he has visited 3 time, every time for a week only


----------



## garry020481

nannu said:


> Hey My CO code is also 6, my file was queued on the next day after the medical clearance. He informed my through email. Did u or ur wife get any such email?
> 
> In terms of spending time with our partner, i guess most of the ppl on this forum are in similar situation...I myself have only spent 3 weeks with my husband in 7 months of marriage, that too he has visited 3 time, every time for a week only


Hey, 
Unfortunately neither me nor my wife has received any such mail, you've been waiting more than 7 months already??


----------



## nannu

garry020481 said:


> Hey,
> Unfortunately neither me nor my wife has received any such mail, you've been waiting more than 7 months already??


No, My DOL is 11-Apr-2013. I applied a few months after my marriage. Married for a little over 7 months visa applied a 3 months.


----------



## Rimz

Rimz said:


> I have applied on 8th feb 2013.
> I was asked to get offshore and arrived here on 31st may 2013.
> My co told me that my file is queued for decision.


Where I can edit ma details nannu.


----------



## nannu

Rimz said:


> Where I can edit ma details nannu.


Go to the same form and provide the correct details, new record will be added to the SS form respons sheet.


----------



## RVisa190

Hi can someone please clarify about what sort of email or letter do you receive that your file has been queued for final decision?

Will this be different to being asked to depart Australia?

If someone can please provide some example of the emails received for both of the above cases.

Thanks!


----------



## aus309

sree-raj said:


> Well done Aus,
> 
> Good work and congrats again...
> 
> enjoy your trip..
> 
> Hoping my file is picked n a CO is assigned soon... cant wait to see some sort of thing happening on my file..


All the best...all will be good


----------



## sai1982

Hi Guys,
I am fairly new to the forum and started reading the comments since last week. i have seen some mentioned that code for CO.. what's that code mean by...is it a number for the case officer?


----------



## Rimz

nannu said:


> Go to the same form and provide the correct details, new record will be added to the SS form respons sheet.


Thnx heaps ....


----------



## singh_26

aus309 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got he grant...thanks all for ur wishes..
> 
> I genuniely wish all of u get urvisas soon..
> 
> All the very best.
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats aus309


----------



## Leeon

Hello Every body..

Query : Is the final decision taken in Aus or ACH new Delhi ???


----------



## singh_26

RVisa190 said:


> Hi can someone please clarify about what sort of email or letter do you receive that your file has been queued for final decision?
> 
> Will this be different to being asked to depart Australia?
> 
> If someone can please provide some example of the emails received for both of the above cases.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Rvisa190,
can u pls tell me That CO contacted u first through Mail or by calling u ?and did he/she asked u anything about u or ur wife?


----------



## Leeon

singh_26 said:


> Hi Rvisa190,
> can u pls tell me That CO contacted u first through Mail or by calling u ?and did he/she asked u anything about u or ur wife?


.


Hi Rvisa190, its not very necessary that the CO will update you with "queued for final decision" mail . few C/O are kind enough to update some not .... in my case i asked for an update then i received the below--- 


Thank you for your email.

I have completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our decision maker. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.

Good luck..


----------



## singh_26

Leeon said:


> .
> 
> 
> Hi Rvisa190, its not very necessary that the CO will update you with "queued for final decision" mail . few C/O are kind enough to update some not in my case i asked for an update then i revived the below---
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> I have completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our decision maker. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.
> 
> Good luck..


hi leeon ,
i m still waiting for Co to call or mail me first time in my lyftime


----------



## srimanthl

Just checked the TFN and it was eligible. So happy. I came to know the TFN check from this forum only. How many days IT will take to get the grant letter.
Thanks for the forum.


----------



## singh_26

srimanthl said:


> Just checked the TFN and it was eligible. So happy. I came to know the TFN check from this forum only. How many days IT will take to get the grant letter.
> Thanks for the forum.


hi srimanthl,
congrats for ur tfn update it will take 2-3 days..u will receive grant letter on ur mail 
enjoyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## nannu

srimanthl said:


> Just checked the TFN and it was eligible. So happy. I came to know the TFN check from this forum only. How many days IT will take to get the grant letter.
> Thanks for the forum.


Hey congratulations buddy..... grant letter usually comes in 2-3 working days!!


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> hi leeon ,
> i m still waiting for Co to call or mail me first time in my lyftime


Hey Singh,

U can expect CO to be assigned in this week!!!


----------



## srvj

sai1982 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am fairly new to the forum and started reading the comments since last week. i have seen some mentioned that code for CO.. what's that code mean by...is it a number for the case officer?


hi Sai,

Welcome to forum,

yes u r right, Co code is code given to case officer in this forum. posting case officers name is against forum policy, use co code instead.

May i request you to provide u r details to be added in the SS, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once u do that SRVJ or Nannu will add ur details in the SS .


----------



## nannu

Leeon said:


> Hello Every body..
> 
> Query : Is the final decision taken in Aus or ACH new Delhi ???


I think india, because SCO are the ppl making visa decisions and they are all indians.


----------



## music.rythm

Hello All 

 Congrats to all those who have received their visa. I am still waiting for mine.

I got a call from my CO last week asking my field of study in my Masters as I worked as a scientist. I told her that its only been 2 years since i did my masters and worked for about a year in IIT . She said that it shouldn't be an issue if it was it would a week to get clearance. 

She told me to mail her today to find out but there was no reply. 

I don't know how long they are going to extend the wait.

Any ideas why this is brought up now when everything is clearly mentioned in the application along with list of publications?

sigh!!!


----------



## Leeon

singh_26 said:


> hi leeon ,
> i m still waiting for Co to call or mail me first time in my lyftime


hey singh_26.

shoot a mail with ur query - [email protected]


----------



## sunil_93745

IiiiiiiiHii


----------



## exodus

Hi,
An update from our end....
Called ahc, enquired about the status of our application...response: your case will be decisioned any time in 12 months of dol.... Standard response... But that was expected....
Emailed CO.. Same response....we lodged the application in mid Jan and case was forwarded on 3/5.

We currently live in ambiguity...... 

For all those that get the standard response...you know what I am talking about...

Have a good and hopeful day everyone!!!!!!


----------



## nkdangar

nannu said:


> Hey , I am trying to updated the SS after search the old post by inactive user so that the data is as complete as possible.
> 
> So far I have found 1 user "rachamallu"who had posted about visa grant, but was not updated in the SS.
> 
> If u guyz find any such posts please notify SRVJ or me


Another guy "PranjalKarwal" dol 5/9/2012 has been granted already. Thankx.


----------



## dil482

Just a quick update,

File sent to queue- 10/6/13 

Sent a mail to Co in regards to TV - he replied back saying to wait for 1 month to get final decision. 

I can see they are clearing applicants whose file is sent to queue in May 2013. Hopefully they will speed up process & clear them all.


----------



## farkot

exodus said:


> Hi,
> An update from our end....
> Called ahc, enquired about the status of our application...response: your case will be decisioned any time in 12 months of dol.... Standard response... But that was expected....
> Emailed CO.. Same response....we lodged the application in mid Jan and case was forwarded on 3/5.
> 
> We currently live in ambiguity......
> 
> For all those that get the standard response...you know what I am talking about...
> 
> Have a good and hopeful day everyone!!!!!!


Don't worry Exodus. You are almost there. I am very confident that atleast your TFN will be updated by end of this week. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Justanu

exodus said:


> Hi,
> An update from our end....
> Called ahc, enquired about the status of our application...response: your case will be decisioned any time in 12 months of dol.... Standard response... But that was expected....
> Emailed CO.. Same response....we lodged the application in mid Jan and case was forwarded on 3/5.
> 
> We currently live in ambiguity......
> 
> For all those that get the standard response...you know what I am talking about...
> 
> Have a good and hopeful day everyone!!!!!!


Hey exodus,

Sailing in the same boat. Same vague answer every single time only that they've made it worse by Saying 12months now. Where did the seven months average processing time go? 

My case officer has been shifted to another department and has informed us not to contact her anymore. 

Looking at the spreadsheet I get some hope but then again there must be so many others who are not on the spreadsheet and one can never read the mind of AHC.. Sometimes they go by DOL and sometimes by queue for final decision.

One can only keep the faith n wait I suppose!


----------



## garry020481

Justanu said:


> Hey exodus,
> 
> Sailing in the same boat. Same vague answer every single time only that they've made it worse by Saying 12months now. Where did the seven months average processing time go?
> 
> My case officer has been shifted to another department and has informed us not to contact her anymore.
> 
> Looking at the spreadsheet I get some hope but then again there must be so many others who are not on the spreadsheet and one can never read the mind of AHC.. Sometimes they go by DOL and sometimes by queue for final decision.
> 
> One can only keep the faith n wait I suppose!


Completely agree , can't understand how they work at all, its a shame honestly, few years ago this visa used to take a maximum of 1 month, how can they stuff up the system so much that it takes so long now


----------



## mohit101

dil482 said:


> Just a quick update,
> 
> File sent to queue- 10/6/13
> 
> Sent a mail to Co in regards to TV - he replied back saying to wait for 1 month to get final decision.
> 
> I can see they are clearing applicants whose file is sent to queue in May 2013. Hopefully they will speed up process & clear them all.


Hey mate...mine application went to final queue on 31st may. Dol - 9th sep 2012
My co responded to tv by saying it may take 2 to 3 months.
Looking at ur case and response u got frm ur co. Im confused now...should i apply TV?


----------



## Justanu

garry020481 said:


> Completely agree , can't understand how they work at all, its a shame honestly, few years ago this visa used to take a maximum of 1 month, how can they stuff up the system so much that it takes so long now


True. All we want is some transparency. And that is something they can work on... It won't kill them to let us know of we're fifth in line or twentieth in line. Will. Only give us an idea of how much longer we have and more hope perhaps.


----------



## farkot

Justanu said:


> True. All we want is some transparency. And that is something they can work on... It won't kill them to let us know of we're fifth in line or twentieth in line. Will. Only give us an idea of how much longer we have and more hope perhaps.


Cant we do some thing about this?


----------



## vepesh

Guys Be Patient, I agree the time has remarkably increased over few years. We all are annoyed and want to be with our loved one.

But everyone should know that there will be limited number of family visas I think it’s about 46000 worldwide. If they stat finalising visas in a month or two imaging that 46000 will vanish in about a month all allocated to Indians and Chinese ppl not to forget Pakistan and Bangladesh!

So some time it’s a policy as well to give a fair go to couples all over the world. 46000 is not a big number when you compare the number of applicants worldwide.

We all know this beforehand. I am also annoyingly waiting for visa every day, world is revolving round this for me


----------



## Leeon

farkot said:


> Cant we do some thing about this?


.

one of the main reason for delays a part from global medical backlog , that AHC gives out - " Due to increase in application ....we are currently experiencing a delay " 

This is completely absurd . because since 2010 all kinds of migrations ( student visa , skilled, spouse... ) were experiencing a phenomenal 

reduction in Aus and also across the world. This is still continuing ....

i guess the reason could be --

1. Less work force to process visa 

2. Aus now prefer a an equated demographic mix. ie Aus like to regulate migration.


----------



## Rimz

Rimz said:


> I have applied on 8th feb 2013.
> I was asked to get offshore and arrived here on 31st may 2013.
> My co told me that my file is queued for decision.


Hi nannu ,
Any idea about my visa grant ?????


----------



## OZVISA

dil482 said:


> Just a quick update,
> 
> File sent to queue- 10/6/13
> 
> Sent a mail to Co in regards to TV - he replied back saying to wait for 1 month to get final decision.
> 
> I can see they are clearing applicants whose file is sent to queue in May 2013. Hopefully they will speed up process & clear them all.



I got same sort of reply while file sent for final decisin on 7/6


----------



## aki007

hi all....
any idea about how much will it take if file sent to SCO again for re-checking...


----------



## exodus

vepesh said:


> Guys Be Patient, I agree the time has remarkably increased over few years. We all are annoyed and want to be with our loved one.
> 
> But everyone should know that there will be limited number of family visas I think it’s about 46000 worldwide. If they stat finalising visas in a month or two imaging that 46000 will vanish in about a month all allocated to Indians and Chinese ppl not to forget Pakistan and Bangladesh!
> 
> So some time it’s a policy as well to give a fair go to couples all over the world. 46000 is not a big number when you compare the number of applicants worldwide.
> 
> We all know this beforehand. I am also annoyingly waiting for visa every day, world is revolving round this for me


Hi Vepesh,
We all undertand that patience is a virtue. We have learned the F*c**n hard way that migration is all about numbers and blah... I appreciate your positive notion of spreading the calm but again its not that people have become impatient all of a sudden. Although the details and numbers you have provided are very motivating, its just that at times we use the forum as a place to vent. 

I have seen applicants who have applied in November last year but yet awaiting a visa. I think they being impatient is absolutely fine. We dont want to throw numbers and analysis at them but shoulder their anxiety and stress.

Please dont mis understand what I have said, its not meant to offend you in any way.
:focus:

Cheers


----------



## nannu

nkdangar said:


> Another guy "PranjalKarwal" dol 5/9/2012 has been granted already. Thankx.


Hey . .thank u for the update. Have u seen any post by PranjalKarwal somewhere on the forum that the visa has been granted and the date when it was grated?


----------



## nkdangar

nannu said:


> Hey . .thank u for the update. Have u seen any post by PranjalKarwal somewhere on the forum that the visa has been granted and the date when it was grated?


He is also here in Melbourne and I talked with him last month about the visa and he said he already got it. I dont know the date though. Cheers..


----------



## nannu

Rimz said:


> Hi nannu ,
> Any idea about my visa grant ?????


Hi Rimz...do you know when ur file was queued for final decision? It takes about 60-90 days after being queued. That's the average as per the data in the SS. 
Also one of the forum users had called AHC and was told that they are trying to clear applications from 2012 to early march 2013, by end of next month.


----------



## nannu

nkdangar said:


> He is also here in Melbourne and I talked with him last month about the visa and he said he already got it. I dont know the date though. Cheers..


Okay...thank u


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Hey Singh,
> 
> U can expect CO to be assigned in this week!!!


hI NANNU,
thanks i am hoping same


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Hi Rimz...do you know when ur file was queued for final decision? It takes about 60-90 days after being queued. That's the average as per the data in the SS.
> Also one of the forum users had called AHC and was told that they are trying to clear applications from 2012 to early march 2013, by end of next month.


HI nannu,
Thata a good news for all of us..hope they speed up the process and grant visa within a month of application lodgement date... but i know it's not going to happen ..:-(
But if this is true then i think they r trying to reduce the processing time.
And i read someone post he mentioned that there r 46000 visa's for family ..so as per my observation's AHC already favouring indian's.nepali's because their processing time is 7 month's as compared to global time of 12month's. it is because number of people who apllied from india is far more as compared to any other country that's why it is taking time .
Although statics shows that there are more british migrant's in australia compared to any other country but its past now i think it's asian's and in asia there are more indian's who r migrating to australia,,,

To all,
This is as my own perception..


----------



## Rimz

nannu said:


> Hi Rimz...do you know when ur file was queued for final decision? It takes about 60-90 days after being queued. That's the average as per the data in the SS.
> Also one of the forum users had called AHC and was told that they are trying to clear applications from 2012 to early march 2013, by end of next month.


Thanks a lot for your kind reply nannu. M not sure about the exact date. But I think it was queued in 1st week of June. Ol the best to you too.
Cheers
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shammi

*spouse visa*

Hi.yesterday my agent send mail to my co and today he reply thah my file is in queue for final decision , my file is forward for final decision in starting of may ...my agent mail to my co in june alsoand the reply is same that file is in queue for final decision, plz anyone tell me how much time takes fr visa grant after file forward to sco its already 68 days completed ...plz reply


----------



## nannu

shammi said:


> Hi.yesterday my agent send mail to my co and today he reply thah my file is in queue for final decision , my file is forward for final decision in starting of may ...my agent mail to my co in june alsoand the reply is same that file is in queue for final decision, plz anyone tell me how much time takes fr visa grant after file forward to sco its already 68 days completed ...plz reply


Hey Shammi.... It takes about 60-90 days after being queued. That's the average as per the data in the SS.


----------



## nannu

shammi said:


> Hi.yesterday my agent send mail to my co and today he reply thah my file is in queue for final decision , my file is forward for final decision in starting of may ...my agent mail to my co in june alsoand the reply is same that file is in queue for final decision, plz anyone tell me how much time takes fr visa grant after file forward to sco its already 68 days completed ...plz reply


Hey Shammi,

May i request you to provide u r details to be added in the SS, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once u do that SRVJ or Nannu will add ur details in the SS .


----------



## Nkk

Hi,

Can anyone plz share the contact details of HOC?

I am planning to call them to check the status of medical clearance.


----------



## shammi

Hi nannu , whats ur DOL , med ..is ur file forward for final decision ?


----------



## nannu

shammi said:


> Hi nannu , whats ur DOL , med ..is ur file forward for final decision ?


My details are in the SS : here is the link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


----------



## shammi

I dnt know how to use this


----------



## nina999

Hey guys I read in a previous post that the AHC are clearing the Files that were queued in May... Could someone confirm this? Who obtained in this info and does this include 2013 applicants? Thanks very much


----------



## shammi

Hii nina 999, my file is forward for final decision in starting of may , I send mail to my co yesterday and he reply the same answer that file is in queue for final decision


----------



## s00071609

nina999 said:


> Hey guys I read in a previous post that the AHC are clearing the Files that were queued in May... Could someone confirm this? Who obtained in this info and does this include 2013 applicants? Thanks very much


Which thread are u referring to? I dont think AHC is so generous.

Its about medicals I believe not visa


----------



## singh_26

nina999 said:


> Hey guys I read in a previous post that the AHC are clearing the Files that were queued in May... Could someone confirm this? Who obtained in this info and does this include 2013 applicants? Thanks very much


hI nINA999,
   r U ALRIGHT ???
hey just joking please don't mind..lol


----------



## nannu

shammi said:


> I dnt know how to use this



Hey shammi..just click on the link and it will open the sheet..there u can see the details of all user.

My DOL is 11-apr-13
CO assigned 11-jun-13
Medicals 17-jun-13
Queued 28-jun-13


You can reply to this post with ur details and we will add them to the sheet, if u want.


----------



## nina999

singh_26 said:


> hI nINA999,
> r U ALRIGHT ???
> hey just joking please don't mind..lol





Also one of the forum users had called AHC and was told that they are trying to clear applications from 2012 to early march 2013 said:


> Joking around at the expense of others is highly inappropriate in this forum especially since we don't even know each other... others have been upset in the past I would recommend not passing a joke when it involves someone... thank you.
> 
> :focus:


----------



## s00071609

Has anyone got medical clearance recently after few weeks wait? Reply with date medical was uploaded. THanks


----------



## nannu

nina999 said:


> Joking around at the expense of others is highly inappropriate in this forum especially since we don't even know each other... others have been upset in the past I would recommend not passing a joke when it involves someone... thank you.
> 
> :focus:


Hey nina ... it is not a joke...this is what another user had posted afew days back. Please understand that i did not make a joke or fun of ur situation. My situation is no different that others on this forum.

Besides what was so funny in my post that u thought was a joke.


----------



## nina999

nannu said:


> Hey nina ... it is not a joke...this is what another user had posted afew days back. Please understand that i did not make a joke or fun of ur situation. My situation is no different that others on this forum.


Hey Nannu, I was not referring to your comment... you are doing a great job with the ss and asnwering people's queries.. 

I was referring to singh 26's comment above...


----------



## singh_26

nina999 said:


> Hey Nannu, I was not referring to your comment... you are doing a great job with the ss and asnwering people's queries..
> 
> I was referring to singh 26's comment above...


:-( :-( :-(


----------



## vhm342

Nkk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone plz share the contact details of HOC?
> 
> I am planning to call them to check the status of medical clearance.



Sydney Global health number +61 133177

my medicals was cleared after 3months, medicals done on 10th April, cleared on 8th July, call them and give the operator your details to check yr medical clearance, keep yr passport number and other details handy, when you call. 

after I called within 3days my file went to final decision. so try calling them. the operators in Sydney are very polite and helpful than AHC.


----------



## singh_26

singh_26 said:


> :-( :-( :-(


Hey Nina999,
It means i am not doing anything here ??? except joking with other people in this forum..if u people don't like this kind post's then fine will not post anything like this in future.
And i am also answering people's queries here..it's not just i am here for *timepass* i am also trying to answer as many queries as i can and whatever i know and encourging other's also (Expat new member's) to stay in touch and share information whatever they have regarding spouse visa...


----------



## s00071609

vhm342 said:


> Sydney Global health number +61 133177
> 
> my medicals was cleared after 3months, medicals done on 10th April, cleared on 8th July, call them and give the operator your details to check yr medical clearance, keep yr passport number and other details handy, when you call.
> 
> after I called within 3days my file went to final decision. so try calling them. the operators in Sydney are very polite and helpful than AHC.


This is global feedback unit number. Were you transferred elsewhere by the operator? Can you tell me if you r the applicant? Would it work if i called for my wife????

Sorry but on 8 July, they were upto 15 of April medicals which means that your medicals would have been cleared by then. Anyways, what details do they ask???


----------



## Nkk

Thanks. I will call them tomorrow.

My medical was done in last week of May. I am waiting for its clearance. Soon i am going to complete 2 months 

I just hope it doesn't effect my visa process.



vhm342 said:


> Sydney Global health number +61 133177
> 
> my medicals was cleared after 3months, medicals done on 10th April, cleared on 8th July, call them and give the operator your details to check yr medical clearance, keep yr passport number and other details handy, when you call.
> 
> after I called within 3days my file went to final decision. so try calling them. the operators in Sydney are very polite and helpful than AHC.


----------



## nannu

People please check ur emails, check TFN and post some good news...anybody....anything that gives us all a reason to smile.... 



aki007 said:


> hi all....
> any idea about how much will it take if file sent to SCO again for re-checking...


Hey Aki,

How r u? Have u heard anything from us CO/SCO yet?


----------



## rpandit

nannu said:


> People please check ur emails, check TFN and post some good news...anybody....anything that gives us all a reason to smile....


ahc has reached on 29 april as per post done by shrinthal..so countdown start now...


----------



## s00071609

rpandit said:


> ahc has reached on 29 april as per post done by shrinthal..so countdown start now...


Are u talking about visa grant??
Cant find the post which pg number is that on?


----------



## rpandit

s00071609 said:


> Are u talking about visa grant??
> Cant find the post which pg number is that on?


im talking about tfn updation..
sorry user name is srimanthl whose tfn updated yesterday nd file is in q since 29 april..aus309 got d grant letter before srimanthl nd file was in q since 26 april..means ahc cleared all d cases before 29 april..nd now its our turn..


----------



## Spousevisa

I had called the AHC office today.. Operator was polite enough to answer but gave me the same standard response... File is in queue and visa processing time is between 7 to 12 months.. Once the decision is made, you will be notified via email...
This is such a sad response


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> Are u talking about visa grant??
> Cant find the post which pg number is that on?


HI S00071609

Srimanthal's file was queued for final decision on 29-Apr-2013, so i guess RPandit is refering to Visa grant and not medical clearance.

On 09-Jul-13, VHM342's file was placed in queue, his Addtl. Docs Sent Date (medicals and PCC) is 22-Apr-13, 

Another user Garry020481 had posted yesterday that he was informed on 26-06-13 that is medical have been cleared (medicals done on 26-04-13) 

so I think it will be safe to say they have cleared medicals done in April. 

:clap2:


----------



## vhm342

s00071609 said:


> This is global feedback unit number. Were you transferred elsewhere by the operator? Can you tell me if you r the applicant? Would it work if i called for my wife????
> 
> Sorry but on 8 July, they were upto 15 of April medicals which means that your medicals would have been cleared by then. Anyways, what details do they ask???


yes this is the number,I called on 3rd or 4th July, I was'nt transferd, operator took my husband details like passport number, dt of birth, DOL. she put me on hold for 2 or 3 mins. then she replied it is not cleared. after 3 days my husband received email from CO,medical cleared, file in queue for final decision.


----------



## s00071609

nannu said:


> HI S00071609
> 
> Srimanthal's file was queued for final decision on 29-Apr-2013, so i guess RPandit is refering to Visa grant and not medical clearance.
> 
> On 09-Jul-13, VHM342's file was placed in queue, his Addtl. Docs Sent Date (medicals and PCC) is 22-Apr-13,
> 
> Another user Garry020481 had posted yesterday that he was informed on 26-06-13 that is medical have been cleared (medicals done on 26-04-13)
> 
> so I think it will be safe to say they have cleared medicals done in April.
> 
> :clap2:


Well I am still waiting for the bloody medical clearance. I thought 29 April was the DOL. Well if its the queued date, no surprise-its still behind by 2.5 months. It will be interesting to see how they will deal with cases stuck due to backlog. If its taking 90 days after being queued for those cases- it will s..u..k. 

We pay thousands of dollars for visa processing and its not our fault that they can't hire staffs when they face backlog.


----------



## Leeon

Hello Every body ,

I found few people looking for my previous posts. I have attached below 2 of my previous posts for your ref: 

*12th July 2013,*

I received the below info from an AHC operator, who seems to be very genuine...

They are trying to clear all possible 2012 and Jan 2013 application by end of this month. 

Feb and early March 2013 applicants who have medicals cleared can expect from Aug 1st 
week onward, 


*12th July 2013*

hi Guys . Thanks for the welcome. i am very glad that i could bring some smiles 

to be honest . i am not going to completely believe in what the operator said until i see some results. 

from now on i am going to closely watch the visa grant pattern, understand the trend . For the next few weeks if AHC is going to do what the operator has mentioned then - AHC on an awesome pace. 

Cheers to alll..


----------



## nannu

Leeon said:


> Hello Every body ,
> 
> I found few people looking for my previous posts. I have attached below 2 of my previous posts for your ref:
> 
> *12th July 2013,*
> 
> I received the below info from an AHC operator, who seems to be very genuine...
> 
> They are trying to clear all possible 2012 and Jan 2013 application by end of this month.
> 
> Feb and early March 2013 applicants who have medicals cleared can expect from Aug 1st
> week onward,
> 
> 
> *12th July 2013*
> 
> hi Guys . Thanks for the welcome. i am very glad that i could bring some smiles
> 
> to be honest . i am not going to completely believe in what the operator said until i see some results.
> 
> from now on i am going to closely watch the visa grant pattern, understand the trend . For the next few weeks if AHC is going to do what the operator has mentioned then - AHC on an awesome pace.
> 
> Cheers to alll..


Hey Leeon, thanks for backing me... i did not remember the user name, and it is difficult to look for posts on each page. 

I do not have reasons to doubt the operators, because when ever i have asked something the operators have been very polite and gave me answers and time frames that were correct. 
Also I don't think they are allowed to give wrong information to us, that could put AHC in lot of legal trouble.


----------



## music.rythm

Hi ALL

just another sad update from my side. I have been informed by my CO today via email that i will have to wait for about 2 more weeks for some clearances. By that time it will be my 9th month of wait since DOL.

lets wait and see if there is any improvement in 2 weeks.

good luck to all.


----------



## Leeon

nannu said:


> Hey Leeon, thanks for backing me... i did not remember the user name, and it is difficult to look for posts on each page.
> 
> I do not have reasons to doubt the operators, because when ever i have asked something the operators have been very polite and gave me answers and time frames that were correct.
> Also I don't think they are allowed to give wrong information to us, that could put AHC in lot of legal trouble.


.

Cheers Nannu, 

i cant really believe in the operator unless i see some changes..


----------



## shiny2013

s00071609 said:


> I am pretty sure that your medical has already been cleared. Why don't you check with AHC? According to Global Feedback Unit- On 08/07 they were finalizing 30 April.
> 
> They must be doing May medicals now as they could not provide an updated date today.



file place in queue for final decision


----------



## Aary

Losing my hope slowly.... Please let me know is any other October applicants got their visa(smaha,mohit)this week is really very dry....


----------



## garry020481

Leeon said:


> .
> 
> Cheers Nannu,
> 
> i cant really believe in the operator unless i see some changes..


Iam really not happy with this CO jitin rawal, looking at the spreadsheet I can see that all his cases take forever , most of the October cases are actually handled by him


----------



## nannu

shiny2013 said:


> file place in queue for final decision


Good for you !!! 



s00071609 said:


> Well I am still waiting for the bloody medical clearance. I thought 29 April was the DOL. Well if its the queued date, no surprise-its still behind by 2.5 months. It will be interesting to see how they will deal with cases stuck due to backlog. If its taking 90 days after being queued for those cases- it will s..u..k.
> 
> We pay thousands of dollars for visa processing and its not our fault that they can't hire staffs when they face backlog.


Hi s00071609 ... another user who did medicals on 20-Apr-2013, there file has been queued... so it is clear that Global Health is now clearing medicals quicker that earlier... so hang in there...it is Abhisek, You and NKK next in line !! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



shiny2013 said:


> file place in queue for final decision


----------



## deepakabc

Aary said:


> Losing my hope slowly.... Please let me know is any other October applicants got their visa(smaha,mohit)this week is really very dry....


yes we applied on 17 October 2012 and file send to final decision on 12 june 2013 and havn't heard anything from them....

when your file sent to final decision ? and hat is DOL


----------



## abhisek

Ahh!!!!finally file queued for final decision......


----------



## singh_26

abhisek said:


> Ahh!!!!finally file queued for final decision......


Hi Abhishek,
A Big Relief for u ..hope u will receive ur visa ASAp


----------



## abhisek

singh_26 said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> A Big Relief for u ..hope u will receive ur visa ASAp


Thanks Singhji


----------



## singh_26

abhisek said:


> Thanks Singhji


Welcome Abhishek


----------



## garry020481

singh_26 said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> A Big Relief for u ..hope u will receive ur visa ASAp


Congratulations mate, hope mine is next


----------



## Leeon

Hi Every body.

Has any one called recently to AH C inquiring on visa status after queued to final decision . 

kindly provide updates , i came across few contradicting statements..thanks in advance..


----------



## chiragb

*Congo..*

First of of congratulation .. Happy for you ..


Second, how we know that our file is queued for final decision. 

Are you ref to the DATE file placed in queue /SCO Assigned as a file queued for final decision? 







abhisek said:


> Ahh!!!!finally file queued for final decision......


----------



## abhisek

chiragb said:


> First of of congratulation .. Happy for you ..
> 
> 
> Second, how we know that our file is queued for final decision.
> 
> Are you ref to the DATE file placed in queue /SCO Assigned as a file queued for final decision?


Thanks mate!!!!!
I got an email advising that the file is queued for final decision.


----------



## chiragb

Hi , so it's second email after this ?

"I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. "


We done medical and soon after medical we received above email from CO. 

I think what your email is saying that you expecting to receive VISA in few weeks ? is that right?



abhisek said:


> Thanks mate!!!!!
> I got an email advising that the file is queued for final decision.


----------



## abhisek

Chirag that email which you have received is the email advising file has been reached for final decision..generally 60-90 days after that email visa is received.....


----------



## chiragb

abhisek said:


> Chirag that email which you have received is the email advising file has been reached for final decision..generally 60-90 days after that email visa is received.....


Cheers, i believe same applies to you too.. Good Luck ..


----------



## Justanu

Leeon said:


> Hi Every body.
> 
> Has any one called recently to AH C inquiring on visa status after queued to final decision .
> 
> kindly provide updates , i came across few contradicting statements..thanks in advance..


Hey Leeon,

Called at least three times after file queued for finale decision. And the reply has always been standard. They give me an indication of the average processing times and the global processing time and they will let me know when my file reaches the front of the queue and a decision has been made. 

I have asked about travelling on a tourist visa after file being in queue for final decision and all three times they said its better to wait it out and if I still want to go I should directly contact my case officer and let him/her know.

Nothing conclusive or helpful overall!



nannu said:


> Hey Guys.... i don't agree with you on that ..at least that is not what the data from SS says (based on # of users who have reported their CO's names)


Hey nannu,

Is it possible to have the link to the spreadsheet as your signature? It will be easier to access it that way. Or is there any other way to go to it without having to track the previous posts with the link?

Thanks!


----------



## Nkk

Hi Abhisek,

Many congratulations to you.

When did u do ur medicals?



abhisek said:


> Chirag that email which you have received is the email advising file has been reached for final decision..generally 60-90 days after that email visa is received.....


----------



## abhisek

chiragb said:


> Cheers, i believe same applies to you too.. Good Luck ..


That's true....



Nkk said:


> Hi Abhisek,
> 
> Many congratulations to you.
> 
> When did u do ur medicals?


Hey Nkk my medical was done on 30th April and uploaded on 3rd may


----------



## Leeon

Justanu said:


> Hey Leeon,
> 
> Called at least three times after file queued for finale decision. And the reply has always been standard. They give me an indication of the average processing times and the global processing time and they will let me know when my file reaches the front of the queue and a decision has been made.
> 
> I have asked about travelling on a tourist visa after file being in queue for final decision and all three times they said its better to wait it out and if I still want to go I should directly contact my case officer and let him/her know.
> 
> Nothing conclusive or helpful overall!


hi Justanu. thankx for the update..

i am kind of stuck here. cant do a thing. i am even considering to take up a new job. but i fear the new job will be a road block to my Aus flying plans. 

since nothing is certain - i think All we can do here is Hope for the best.. Good luck ...


----------



## Nkk

ohh..!! Thats great..

I think they have started processing May medicals now..



abhisek said:


> Hey Nkk my medical was done on 30th April and uploaded on 3rd may


----------



## nannu

Justanu said:


> Hey nannu,
> 
> Is it possible to have the link to the spreadsheet as your signature? It will be easier to access it that way. Or is there any other way to go to it without having to track the previous posts with the link?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Justanu,

Added the link to the signature.

Cheers 




garry020481 said:


> Congratulations mate, hope mine is next


Hey Garry, you had earlier posted that ur medicals have been cleared:



garry020481 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> my stats are
> DOL: 07/03/2013
> co assigned-24/04/2013
> medicals- 26/04/2013
> 
> i ve had email conversation with my co a few times and everytime the reply i get is that its under processing, on 26.06.2013 i was informed that medicals have been cleared, i called ahc today , after waiting on line for 50 minutes i was again informed that filr is under active processing.
> 
> although its comforting to know that people who applied in april have got their files placed in que for final decision, but at the same time how come people who applied in march and medicals cleared are still waiting for their cases to forwarded to sco.



Is that true? 
U did medicals in April, and now May is being cleared.


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Hey Garry, you had earlier posted that ur medicals have been cleared:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that true?
> U did medicals in April, and now May is being cleared.


hi nannu ,
i think he is talking about visa grant..
it's not about clearing ...
please verify garry 020481


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> hi nannu ,
> i think he mentioned the date of medical's ..
> it's not the clearing date...
> please verify garry 020481


Hi Singh, 

read his post " i was informed that medicals have been cleared,"


nannu


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Hi Singh,
> 
> read his post " i was informed that medicals have been cleared,"
> 
> 
> nannu


HI Nannu,
Only garry 020481 can confirm what he meant by that post..if he is still waiting for medical to be cleared then u have task in ur hand to update SS


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> HI Nannu,
> Only garry 020481 can confirm what he meant by that post..if he is still waiting for medical to be cleared then u have task in ur hand to update SS


Have u heard anything from the CO yet? I would be glad to update that in the SS


----------



## Justanu

Leeon said:


> hi Justanu. thankx for the update..
> 
> i am kind of stuck here. cant do a thing. i am even considering to take up a new job. but i fear the new job will be a road block to my Aus flying plans.
> 
> since nothing is certain - i think All we can do here is Hope for the best.. Good luck ...


Hey Leeon,

I know exactly what you mean! I started doing some volunteer work for an NGO here. Cause I felt like I was just wasting my time doing absolutely nothing!

Try doing something cause trust me its my third month of being at home and after a point it will just drive you nuts!

Cheers!



nannu said:


> Hi Justanu,
> 
> Added the link to the signature.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks so much


----------



## singh_26

Justanu said:


> Hey Leeon,
> 
> I know exactly what you mean! I started doing some volunteer work for an NGO here. Cause I felt like I was just wasting my time doing absolutely nothing!
> 
> Try doing something cause trust me its my third month of being at home and after a point it will just drive you nuts!
> 
> Cheers!


hI justanu,
I think i need ur help in coming days as i resigned from job and they r releaving me in September....and In my life i never did any charity work..because i believe *''Chaity begin's from Home''* and my parent's always very nice to me they don't let me to do any work at home also..so pls be in touch as i also want to contribute 1-2 month's my life for some good cause (work)


----------



## SMaha

Aary said:


> Losing my hope slowly.... Please let me know is any other October applicants got their visa(smaha,mohit)this week is really very dry....


hi aary
me too losing patience and sanity...! going bonkers.. no updates yet..just a wait from hell!!! 
its 3 days down the drain this week..just 2 updates yet( srimanthl and aus 309 getting TFN nd grant letter respectively..) AHC is working so slowly i think they go off to sleep considering their speed indicates they are in slumber land!:yawn:
Ive consciously tried staying away from forum for 4 days..cos i end up feeling miserable yet happy after i read others getting their grants! (3 idiots- when ur friend fails, u feel bad, but when ur friend tops the class-u feel even worse!!!)..
ive been reading the posts..abt date of queue being relevant but not DOL..dream_chaser was a october applicant like me and file queued in may like me( hers was 21 may, mine's 27 may)..so that theory doesnt hold good...actually no theory that holds good when concerned with AHC...not even gravity..!:boxing:
regards!


----------



## s00071609

abhisek said:


> Ahh!!!!finally file queued for final decision......


Thats good news. Today I called Feedback unit and they said their last update says they were in End of April, so they are moving quickly.

When was you medical actually uploaded? Do you know?


----------



## abhisek

s00071609 said:


> Thats good news. Today I called Feedback unit and they said their last update says they were in End of April, so they are moving quickly.
> 
> When was you medical actually uploaded? Do you know?


The medical was uploaded on 3rd May according to the clinic.....


----------



## s00071609

abhisek said:


> The medical was uploaded on 3rd May according to the clinic.....


So the Global Feedback is right. I hope you get visa by next month although you faced medical delay as people are saying early may applicants will be processed by Aug


----------



## abhisek

s00071609 said:


> So the Global Feedback is right. I hope you get visa by next month although you faced medical delay as people are saying early may applicants will be processed by Aug


Hope so mate......


----------



## shammi

*spouse visa*

Hiii, my file is forward for final decision in starting of may so its mean that my visa grant in next mnth plz reply


----------



## Leeon

SMaha said:


> hi aary
> me too losing patience and sanity...! going bonkers.. no updates yet..just a wait from hell!!!
> its 3 days down the drain this week..just 2 updates yet( srimanthl and aus 309 getting TFN nd grant letter respectively..) AHC is working so slowly i think they go off to sleep considering their speed indicates they are in slumber land!:yawn:
> Ive consciously tried staying away from forum for 4 days..cos i end up feeling miserable yet happy after i read others getting their grants! (3 idiots- when ur friend fails, u feel bad, but when ur friend tops the class-u feel even worse!!!)..
> ive been reading the posts..abt date of queue being relevant but not DOL..dream_chaser was a october applicant like me and file queued in may like me( hers was 21 may, mine's 27 may)..so that theory doesnt hold good...actually no theory that holds good when concerned with AHC...not even gravity..!:boxing:
> regards!


Hey Guys

Has anybody considered contacting “Department of Immigration and Citizenship” Australia rather than AHC New Delhi to know what exactly is the gone on with the visa situation. 

AHC is not giving any proper update to anybody. All they want is, we to be lost in the dark. I also think that they not not really bothered about our plight 

I believe Department of Immigration and Citizenship will have a better picture. At least we should let them know that there are many people waiting for ages. Request them to adopt some humane methods to solve this issue 

We can also suggest them to implement some system where the applicant him can identify the current status of his application without mailing or calling , ie a Queue monitoring system, for example , C/o allocate or not, Medicals cleared or not. Current position in the queue


----------



## vepesh

:focus:Guys i calls Department of immi in Australia long back. they give the same answer and say contact your local immi dept.. no use and non scene.. it does'nt help they say it may take up to 12 months for this visa..


Leeon said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Has anybody considered contacting “Department of Immigration and Citizenship” Australia rather than AHC New Delhi to know what exactly is the gone on with the visa situation.
> 
> AHC is not giving any proper update to anybody. All they want is, we to be lost in the dark. I also think that they not not really bothered about our plight
> 
> I believe Department of Immigration and Citizenship will have a better picture. At least we should let them know that there are many people waiting for ages. Request them to adopt some humane methods to solve this issue
> 
> We can also suggest them to implement some system where the applicant him can identify the current status of his application without mailing or calling , ie a Queue monitoring system, for example , C/o allocate or not, Medicals cleared or not. Current position in the queue


----------



## Aary

SMaha said:


> hi aary
> me too losing patience and sanity...! going bonkers.. no updates yet..just a wait from hell!!!
> its 3 days down the drain this week..just 2 updates yet( srimanthl and aus 309 getting TFN nd grant letter respectively..) AHC is working so slowly i think they go off to sleep considering their speed indicates they are in slumber land!:yawn:
> Ive consciously tried staying away from forum for 4 days..cos i end up feeling miserable yet happy after i read others getting their grants! (3 idiots- when ur friend fails, u feel bad, but when ur friend tops the class-u feel even worse!!!)..
> ive been reading the posts..abt date of queue being relevant but not DOL..dream_chaser was a october applicant like me and file queued in may like me( hers was 21 may, mine's 27 may)..so that theory doesnt hold good...actually no theory that holds good when concerned with AHC...not even gravity..!:boxing:
> regards!


Hi smaha...
Really I don't know what to do for this visa. Today I called Ahc again and they are repeating the standard reply. But last we heard from everyone thath they are going to clear 2012 applicants but why they are doing like this. Did you call Ahc or anything from ur CO. I told my husband to mail my CO.,, will it work pls tell me some suggestion and I told him to call aus immi. I want to go directly Ahc and want to hear proper answer atleast....daily checking mail and tfn it's making me to lose all confidence hope...


----------



## SMaha

Aary said:


> Hi smaha...
> Really I don't know what to do for this visa. Today I called Ahc again and they are repeating the standard reply. But last we heard from everyone thath they are going to clear 2012 applicants but why they are doing like this. Did you call Ahc or anything from ur CO. I told my husband to mail my CO.,, will it work pls tell me some suggestion and I told him to call aus immi. I want to go directly Ahc and want to hear proper answer atleast....daily checking mail and tfn it's making me to lose all confidence hope...


hi aary
seriously lost and totally dejected...feel like time is slipping and we are so helpless .. there is no standardisation in the process..sum october applicants are getting their grants while sum others are still waiting..my husband had contacted immi in australia, but they asked to contact ur CO for details.. CO told me last wednesday, file is close to finalisation, may not take long...its a week to that response..nothing yet..fed up of calling/mailing/waiting/crying...dreamchaser was a 12th October applicant as per SS, she gother grant last week..im guessing even if DOL/queue date is considered..u shud be next since ur DOL and file going to queue date is a week from hers..and my DOL is 12 days after urs..try contacting immi in oz..but i doubt they will be of ne help..
Regards!

just thinking aloud...
shud we take this matter to the press..????In the AHC nobody cares abt responding to queries, or standing up to their words..timelines changed from 7 to 12 months without considering how it will affect relationships...no protocol while giving grants.. mentioned in emails that DOL considered while file is in queue, but 2013 applicants get grants before 2012 applicants.. the list is endless...
everybody at the AHC thinks the applicant is a [email protected]$$.. mayb we need to highlight this to the media and see what results it yields... 
(i think thats my desperation talking)..but seriously..ne inputs??????


----------



## sree-raj

SMaha said:


> just thinking aloud...
> shud we take this matter to the press..????In the AHC nobody cares abt responding to queries, or standing up to their words..timelines changed from 7 to 12 months without considering how it will affect relationships...no protocol while giving grants.. mentioned in emails that DOL considered while file is in queue, but 2013 applicants get grants before 2012 applicants.. the list is endless...
> everybody at the AHC thinks the applicant is a [email protected]$$.. mayb we need to highlight this to the media and see what results it yields...
> (i think thats my desperation talking)..but seriously..ne inputs??????


Guys,

Cool down. I completely understand the frustration, each of us in this forum is going through and I sincerly hope we get the visas asap.

Please consider this before thinking of making it a big issue.

The Global Australia High commission states, it takes approximately 12 months for the Partner Visa process. I have been seeing applicants from Uk, canada etc have been waiting for 15- 18 months some times.

I believe AHC Delhi have been doing a good job in making it through in around 7 months. Please do not blame them for everything. Imagine the number of applications. I or you are not he only ones in the world.

Please be patient.

Good luck all.

Cheers,


----------



## Riyaaz

sree-raj said:


> Guys,
> 
> Cool down. I completely understand the frustration, each of us in this forum is going through and I sincerly hope we get the visas asap.
> 
> Please consider this before thinking of making it a big issue.
> 
> The Global Australia High commission states, it takes approximately 12 months for the Partner Visa process. I have been seeing applicants from Uk, canada etc have been waiting for 15- 18 months some times.
> 
> I believe AHC Delhi have been doing a good job in making it through in around 7 months. Please do not blame them for everything. Imagine the number of applications. I or you are not he only ones in the world.
> 
> Please be patient.
> 
> Good luck all.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Sree Raj,
you are just 3 weeks applicant mate, when you are advised that time frame is 7 months and after passing 6 months and if you are advised that it takes 12 months then you are in the position and frustration of what we are facing,
this matter need to be taken up to madia, when you call AHC you will realise how horrible and ridiculous it is to tolerate their crap explanations.
people are waiting from October whose applications are que are being ignored and the 2013 applications are granted and the bottom files are at bottom and the top ones like yours are processed. Please step into our shoes and see how Patient we are.
Hope you understand this...:boxing:


----------



## shiny2013

hi any idea how long does it take for visitors visa to get approved?


----------



## Riyaaz

shiny2013 said:


> hi any idea how long does it take for visitors visa to get approved?


Hi shiny just 2 weeks !!

I am Geting so Frustrated with these idiot AHC operators, wanna smash em, my application is subclass 100 their bloody website says Global standard time frame is 8 months NOT 12 months and average processing time is 7 months. when i ring those bunch of monkeys say that Global standard time frame 12 months, how to explain them cant understand they are useless and barely understands the script of their own website.
Useless Idiots....


----------



## singh_26

shiny2013 said:


> hi any idea how long does it take for visitors visa to get approved?


Hi shiny 2013,
U will get Visitor visa in 10 to max 15 days after u apply for it...


----------



## singh_26

shiny2013 said:


> hi any idea how long does it take for visitors visa to get approved?


Hi shiny 2013,
U will get Visitor visa in 10 to max 15 days after u apply for it...


----------



## shiny2013

singh_26 said:


> Hi shiny 2013,
> U will get Visitor visa in 10 to max 15 days after u apply for it...


thnx for info


----------



## garry020481

Riyaaz said:


> Hi Sree Raj,
> you are just 3 weeks applicant mate, when you are advised that time frame is 7 months and after passing 6 months and if you are advised that it takes 12 months then you are in the position and frustration of what we are facing,
> this matter need to be taken up to madia, when you call AHC you will realise how horrible and ridiculous it is to tolerate their crap explanations.
> people are waiting from October whose applications are que are being ignored and the 2013 applications are granted and the bottom files are at bottom and the top ones like yours are processed. Please step into our shoes and see how Patient we are.
> Hope you understand this...:boxing:


Hi riyaaz,

Completely agree with your angst and frustration, although I haven't been waiting as long as you but if you look at my situation its pretty much same. Everyone who applied after me or before me has had their file forwarded for final decision , I applied on 07 march and applicants who applied on 12 thaApril had their file qued up last week, iam the only one on that spreadsheet who hasn't had anything from my lovely co yet.

But on the other hand you need to consider few facts
1. The ahc India new Delhi and also the immi.gov.au states clearly that the global processing standard is 12 months, those in India are actually lucky enough that files are getting cleared in undeR 12 months.
2. What do you think the stupid , money hungry Indian media can do?? They already f****d up lives of thousands of potential immigrants when they made a big deal about certain opportunist attacks that happened last year and calling them as racial attacks . Do you what happened after that ?? What consequences did the students here faced ??
3 . Check out phillippines , UK, Spain and even US, how good are the partner visa processing times for those countries?? Ahc is doing exceptional job when compared.
4. Also need to consider that ahc is not dealing with partner visas, they have a lot of other categories to deal with.
5. India is a high risk country, thanks to all easily available forged documents, fake marriage certificates, bank statements, visa scams.

Compmetly emapathise with your situation, but you just need to hang in there and lets hope for the best .

Cheers mate


----------



## shiny2013

Riyaaz said:


> Hi shiny just 2 weeks !!
> 
> I am Geting so Frustrated with these idiot AHC operators, wanna smash em, my application is subclass 100 their bloody website says Global standard time frame is 8 months NOT 12 months and average processing time is 7 months. when i ring those bunch of monkeys say that Global standard time frame 12 months, how to explain them cant understand they are useless and barely understands the script of their own website.
> Useless Idiots....


so urs is permanent visa? i know.. as such their processing is slow and we are victims of this medical backlog  hopefully they speed-en up the process


----------



## singh_26

garry020481 said:


> Hi riyaaz,
> 
> Completely agree with your angst and frustration, although I haven't been waiting as long as you but if you look at my situation its pretty much same. Everyone who applied after me or before me has had their file forwarded for final decision , I applied on 07 march and applicants who applied on 12 thaApril had their file qued up last week, iam the only one on that spreadsheet who hasn't had anything from my lovely co yet.
> 
> But on the other hand you need to consider few facts
> 1. The ahc India new Delhi and also the immi.gov.au states clearly that the global processing standard is 12 months, those in India are actually lucky enough that files are getting cleared in undeR 12 months.
> 2. What do you think the stupid , money hungry Indian media can do?? They already f****d up lives of thousands of potential immigrants when they made a big deal about certain opportunist attacks that happened last year and calling them as racial attacks . Do you what happened after that ?? What consequences did the students here faced ??
> 3 . Check out phillippines , UK, Spain and even US, how good are the partner visa processing times for those countries?? Ahc is doing exceptional job when compared.
> 4. Also need to consider that ahc is not dealing with partner visas, they have a lot of other categories to deal with.
> 5. India is a high risk country, thanks to all easily available forged documents, fake marriage certificates, bank statements, visa scams.
> 
> Compmetly emapathise with your situation, but you just need to hang in there and lets hope for the best .
> 
> Cheers mate


Hi Garry 040281,
Awesome dude.....i think riyaaz also agrees with me the way u explain it to riyaaz is making sense....there are some particular thing's which we need to keep in mind before writting or doing it ..writting here doesn't make a difference u can write and tk out all ur frustration here...but it's a request don't do thing's like taking help of media
there will be a very bad effect on all of us and future applicant's if anyone do like this...


----------



## Aary

SMaha said:


> hi aary
> seriously lost and totally dejected...feel like time is slipping and we are so helpless .. there is no standardisation in the process..sum october applicants are getting their grants while sum others are still waiting..my husband had contacted immi in australia, but they asked to contact ur CO for details.. CO told me last wednesday, file is close to finalisation, may not take long...its a week to that response..nothing yet..fed up of calling/mailing/waiting/crying...dreamchaser was a 12th October applicant as per SS, she gother grant last week..im guessing even if DOL/queue date is considered..u shud be next since ur DOL and file going to queue date is a week from hers..and my DOL is 12 days after urs..try contacting immi in oz..but i doubt they will be of ne help..
> Regards!
> 
> just thinking aloud...
> shud we take this matter to the press..????In the AHC nobody cares abt responding to queries, or standing up to their words..timelines changed from 7 to 12 months without considering how it will affect relationships...no protocol while giving grants.. mentioned in emails that DOL considered while file is in queue, but 2013 applicants get grants before 2012 applicants.. the list is endless...
> everybody at the AHC thinks the applicant is a [email protected]$$.. mayb we need to highlight this to the media and see what results it yields...
> (i think thats my desperation talking)..but seriously..ne inputs??????


 I think we can rise a complaint about this process to their senior.is there any procedure To complaint if u know pls tell me....


----------



## tara.jatt

Hello Guys,

I have a question about VEVO system, can you check the 309 grant details in there? How to obtain a TN for a paper based application? Also, long ago I read another way of checking Visa grant using Tax system in this thread, Can someone post steps for that?


----------



## farkot

Not much good news this week. Crossed second half of july and not much good news is coming. Till june process was fast and people were getting visa in less 60 days after going to queue, especially the jan 2013 applicants.

All of a sudden every thing reversed.


----------



## saras712

Hey Guys 

As per I knw, its first month of new financial year is always slow for immi....probably next couple of week they will speed up.Some one mention to complain to DIAC...If your application is out side the processing time say if its more than 7 montht than you can complain in global feedback on immi website.I dont knw where it is on website but few of my net friend did that for their PR.

As per DIAC website 
Client Service Charter 
standard time for processing is 6-8 month for Subclass 100 and 5-12 for subclass 309 depend on high(ETA not allow) or low risk (With ETA)Country.Though India categorized in High risk they not treating us as high risk.:ranger::ranger:


----------



## singh_26

Hi All,
Do anyone know from 1July is there any changes in Subclass309/100 ?
although i know it will not effect applicant's who apllied before 1July but just for knowledge if anyone know's Please share with other forum member's
Early reply will be highly appreciable..


----------



## nkdangar

singh_26 said:


> Hi All,
> Do anyone know from 1July is there any changes in Subclass309/100 ?
> although i know it will not effect applicant's who apllied before 1July but just for knowledge if anyone know's Please share with other forum member's
> Early reply will be highly appreciable..


May be the fees would hve increased!!!!!:boxing::focus:


----------



## saras712

singh_26 said:


> Hi All,
> Do anyone know from 1July is there any changes in Subclass309/100 ?
> although i know it will not effect applicant's who apllied before 1July but just for knowledge if anyone know's Please share with other forum member's
> Early reply will be highly appreciable..


No changes....in rule and fess.....We have applied on 2 nd July.


----------



## singh_26

saras712 said:


> No changes....in rule and fess.....We have applied on 2 nd July.


Thanks a lot Saras712


----------



## tara.jatt

There is a change in fee if you have dependents with you on application. If you are the only one,then there is no change. 



singh_26 said:


> Thanks a lot Saras712


----------



## Leeon

garry020481 said:


> Hi riyaaz,
> 
> Completely agree with your angst and frustration, although I haven't been waiting as long as you but if you look at my situation its pretty much same. Everyone who applied after me or before me has had their file forwarded for final decision , I applied on 07 march and applicants who applied on 12 thaApril had their file qued up last week, iam the only one on that spreadsheet who hasn't had anything from my lovely co yet.
> 
> But on the other hand you need to consider few facts
> 1. The ahc India new Delhi and also the immi.gov.au states clearly that the global processing standard is 12 months, those in India are actually lucky enough that files are getting cleared in undeR 12 months.
> 2. What do you think the stupid , money hungry Indian media can do?? They already f****d up lives of thousands of potential immigrants when they made a big deal about certain opportunist attacks that happened last year and calling them as racial attacks . Do you what happened after that ?? What consequences did the students here faced ??
> 3 . Check out phillippines , UK, Spain and even US, how good are the partner visa processing times for those countries?? Ahc is doing exceptional job when compared.
> 4. Also need to consider that ahc is not dealing with partner visas, they have a lot of other categories to deal with.
> 5. India is a high risk country, thanks to all easily available forged documents, fake marriage certificates, bank statements, visa scams.
> 
> Compmetly emapathise with your situation, but you just need to hang in there and lets hope for the best .
> 
> Cheers mate


Hi Guys.

I completely agree with garry020481 . Never take this matter with home media or external affairs dept . we all know how they work . i am sure all they will do is create a big time mess.

Now how about contacting a higher official in Department of Immigration and Citizenship in Australia . i am talking about ministry level ..this is applicable our friends who been waiting more than 7 months .. 

Our intention should be in such a way that we are letting them know our plight not questioning them about how they work . 

Let me say AHC is functioning very efficiently than many. (personal experience)

what we need here is unity and out of box Indian optimism and ideas .

Stay Cool and Good Luck


----------



## sree-raj

Hi Guys,

Yes, I do understand I am just 4 weeks into my applications and there are a lot of the guys who are well over 6 months and still get the same response.

As Gary said, India is marked as a High risk country due to the fact that we can get fake certificates and unfortunately, many people used to treat this process as a business to bring over people as partners and once the PR is granted, apply for divorce. It is because of some of our country men and other similar people from other parts of the world that we are in this S*&^.

Now talking to the higher ministry, or the press for that matter, what would we complain? AHC India is taking more than 7 months? 

Global AHC rule says 12 months guys. This means, the guys in India are doing quicker than most of the other parts of the world. Do you want complain and ruin it all n make it 12 months for Indian AHC too?

You waited for these many months with lots of patience. Just hang on. Things will get frustrating and hard only to come out with good results.

Stay positive.

Cheers,



Leeon said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I completely agree with garry020481 . Never take this matter with home media or external affairs dept . we all know how they work . i am sure all they will do is create a big time mess.
> 
> Now how about contacting a higher official in Department of Immigration and Citizenship in Australia . i am talking about ministry level ..this is applicable our friends who been waiting more than 7 months ..
> 
> Our intention should be in such a way that we are letting them know our plight not questioning them about how they work .
> 
> Let me say AHC is functioning very efficiently than many. (personal experience)
> 
> what we need here is unity and out of box Indian optimism and ideas .
> 
> Stay Cool and Good Luck


----------



## vepesh

Guys,

A friend of mine got his Wife’s Visa in 5 months. Lucky

AHC email calming they process applicants on DOL PRIORITY BASES is not true. FIFO in Q for final decision I guess not DOL priority..

SO MEDICALS DO HAVE AFFECT ON PROCESSING TIME 

Applied in Feb granted today...


----------



## sree-raj

Riyaaz said:


> Hi Sree Raj,
> you are just 3 weeks applicant mate, when you are advised that time frame is 7 months and after passing 6 months and if you are advised that it takes 12 months then you are in the position and frustration of what we are facing,
> this matter need to be taken up to madia, when you call AHC you will realise how horrible and ridiculous it is to tolerate their crap explanations.
> people are waiting from October whose applications are que are being ignored and the 2013 applications are granted and the bottom files are at bottom and the top ones like yours are processed. Please step into our shoes and see how Patient we are.
> Hope you understand this...:boxing:


Mate, I completely understand your situation. I am not supporting anyone here. 

To start with, every ones case is different. Thats probably the reason why we have been seeing multiple cases where visas for recent applicants are approved before. Do you know for sure, your file is being left at the bottom?

Mate, you could be with in the next 5 files, where the guys on top three might be having complicative cases and thats what is making you wait. 

I still cannot offer you a better advice than be patient. things will only get more ugly and harder doing anything. 

Yes, AHC can be more transparent in giving regular updates. However, how many of us were blind with out knowing whats going on when we applied for PR? how many of us had to wait for 2 years or so when some guys were getting their PRs in 7-8 months? Did AHC in Australia, of the ministers or the media providing us regular updates?

Why blame AHC in India alone? Hope you and other guys, who want to take it further understand what I mean.

Hang on there, you might get yours granted by the end of July. Good luck


----------



## vepesh

hahaha..........it really makes me laugh whn you guys talk about media in India one of the worst and biased to none..if u take this to media, whis is not likely,it dosent help any one but ppl in india will never marry their daughter to a guy working in australia. i guess every one remember wat happend earlier few years back, our media made it look like australians are hunting indians..how rediculus


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Hi Vepesh,

I am a feb applicant too. Would you please let me know his/her date of lodging. My file has been placed in the decision queue for 76 days now. According to the 60-90 rule, I am very hopeful

Thanks


----------



## Gurinder1985

Hello Nannu

could you please add my details in SS. i am not able to do that.

DOL-14/12/2012
CO assigned - 12/2/2013
Additional Docs Submitted - 26/4/2013
File placed in que - 1/5/2013

Thanks
Gurinder


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Hi Vepesh,

I am a feb applicant too. Would you please let me know his/her date of lodging. My file has been placed in the decision queue for 76 days now. According to the 60-90 rule, I am very hopeful

Thanks








vepesh said:


> Guys,
> 
> A friend of mine got his Wife’s Visa in 5 months. Lucky
> 
> AHC email calming they process applicants on DOL PRIORITY BASES is not true. FIFO in Q for final decision I guess not DOL priority..
> 
> SO MEDICALS DO HAVE AFFECT ON PROCESSING TIME
> 
> Applied in Feb granted today...


----------



## singh_26

Gurinder1985 said:


> Hello Nannu
> 
> could you please add my details in SS. i am not able to do that.
> 
> DOL-14/12/2012
> CO assigned - 12/2/2013
> Additional Docs Submitted - 26/4/2013
> File placed in que - 1/5/2013
> 
> Thanks
> Gurinder


hI gURINDER1985,
WHY U TOOK MORE THEN 2 MONTH TO SUBMIT ADDITIONAL DOCUMENT'S ???


----------



## shammi

*spouse visa*

Hii, destinyatdoorstepi m also feb applicant and my file is forward for final decision in may I have completed 70 days


----------



## vepesh

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi Vepesh,
> 
> I am a feb applicant too. Would you please let me know his/her date of lodging. My file has been placed in the decision queue for 76 days now. According to the 60-90 rule, I am very hopeful
> 
> Thanks


DOL 14/02/13

MEdicals 18/04/13

Grant 18 july


----------



## nkdangar

vepesh said:


> DOL 14/02/13
> 
> MEdicals 18/04/13
> 
> Grant 18 july


i.e. If you apply on Valentine's Day, you have more chances to get the visas quicker!!:boxing:


----------



## RVisa190

singh_26 said:


> Hi Rvisa190,
> can u pls tell me That CO contacted u first through Mail or by calling u ?and did he/she asked u anything about u or ur wife?


They called. They asked for medicals and we sent this through.


----------



## nannu

Gurinder1985 said:


> Hello Nannu
> 
> could you please add my details in SS. i am not able to do that.
> 
> DOL-14/12/2012
> CO assigned - 12/2/2013
> Additional Docs Submitted - 26/4/2013
> File placed in que - 1/5/2013
> 
> Thanks
> Gurinder



Hi Gurinder....Welcome to the Forum!!!

Welcome to forum,

I am adding ur details in the SS, Could you also tell me what additional documents were u asked to submit?

For future updates you can provide ur details from the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once u do that SRVJ or Nannu will add ur details in the SS .


Cheers 
Nannu


----------



## aki007

heeeyyyyyyyyyy.......i got my VISA yipeppepepepeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## nannu

aki007 said:


> heeeyyyyyyyyyy.......i got my VISA yipeppepepepeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Dear I am VERY VERY VERY Happy to hear that ..... I was worried u were not active from past few days 

*CONGRATULATIONS*


:clap2:lane::clap2:lane::clap2:lane::clap2:


----------



## arpitaravalia

aki007 said:


> heeeyyyyyyyyyy.......i got my VISA yipeppepepepeeeeeeeeeeeeee


congratulations... ur long wait is over finally


----------



## shammi

Hii, aki007 ...whats ur dol and when ur file is forward for final decision ..plz reply


----------



## arpitaravalia

nkdangar said:


> i.e. If you apply on Valentine's Day, you have more chances to get the visas quicker!!:boxing:


thts the day i got married hopefully tht helps in speeding up the visa grant...


----------



## shammi

Congrats aki007


----------



## aki007

shammi said:


> Hii, aki007 ...whats ur dol and when ur file is forward for final decision ..plz reply


hi my dol is 6th dec..and dnt knw wen file was forwarded to the sco


----------



## aki007

nannu said:


> Dear I am VERY VERY VERY Happy to hear that ..... I was worried u were not active from past few days
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS*
> 
> 
> :clap2:lane::clap2:lane::clap2:lane::clap2:


heyy nannu..i think i sent u a private message in excitement ...plz share it wid everyone...lolz 
i didn't realize..hahah


----------



## SMaha

hey all
congrats to aki007...all the best! have a great flight to OZ!
Been reading all the perspectives regarding my post abt the Media thing..dont worry guys..i did mention that im thinking aloud..and it may just be desperation talking..
its just that sum heads need to roll now..and its getting more frustrating by the minute..i dont mean to provoke nebody into taking action of ne extreme fashion..like sumbody mentioned..the forum is a place to share thoughts and opinions nd vent ur emotions.. many perspectives are then available to one..its a healthy distraction from the discussions of the AHC, the CO's, DOL's.. change the course of the topic..! neway..back to AHC..
called them..1 week to CO mailing me that "may not take long now", operator tried to speak to CO..apparently hes not at his desk...i suspect he's never been there...!
Regards!


----------



## Leeon

All the best with ur new Aus life Aki007..


----------



## nannu

Hi All ,

I know a lot of 2012 applicant have been very upset and it is totally understandable.

Don't lose hope and hang-in for some more time. 
I have been digging into the data in the SS and this is what I found:

1: Most applicant get visa in 7 months +_ a few days.
2: CO's are clearly assigned according to the DOL (in 9th or 10 Weeek)
3: Visa is granted based on File Queued Date
4: DOL makes no impact on the Visa grant unless you have crossed the 7 months time.
5: If files queued after your file are getting visa's, please be patient, your file may be going through active additional review (for reasons that we might not know), but your turn will come 
6: Currently Files queued in April are being granted.
7: Average no. of visa's granted per months (from March 2012 to 16-Jul-2013) in the SS* (This is not average of total grants by AHC) *is 12.

Please see the picture attached with this post. 

*NOTE: This is completely based on the data that has been reported in the SS, and does not represent AHC's actual work procedures, no. grants, etc. Data of Users who have not reported their Visa grant/Queued dates has not been taken into consideration. 
Data is inclusive of Aki007's grant.*


----------



## Gurinder1985

singh_26 said:


> hI gURINDER1985,
> WHY U TOOK MORE THEN 2 MONTH TO SUBMIT ADDITIONAL DOCUMENT'S ???


because my marriage was on 21/4/2103... i applied on engagement basis and submitted docs after marriage...


----------



## Gurinder1985

nannu said:


> Hi Gurinder....Welcome to the Forum!!!
> 
> Welcome to forum,
> 
> I am adding ur details in the SS, Could you also tell me what additional documents were u asked to submit?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Nannu



Hello Nannu

Thanks a lot.
Docs submitted were Marriage certificate along with pics.

Regards
Gurinder


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Aki,

Congratulations!!!!!! I am very happy for you... 
Hope you have a wonderful life with your Husband ... All the best for your future



aki007 said:


> heeeyyyyyyyyyy.......i got my VISA yipeppepepepeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## nannu

aki007 said:


> heyy nannu..i think i sent u a private message in excitement ...plz share it wid everyone...lolz
> i didn't realize..hahah



Hi All,

Here is Aki007's msg that she wants to share with you all!!! 



aki007 said:


> heyy thanku so much nannu..thanx for all those wise encouraging words...i got my visa on 16th july but as u said i was so stressed out wid this that i left forum though i was reading all the posts...in short my TFN was also updated on 16th july..m so damn happy... can't express myself....m running out of words...thanks to everyone who supported me and pray fr me....may all u get ur visa before the deadline....enjoy guys...


----------



## singh_26

aki007 said:


> heeeyyyyyyyyyy.......i got my visa yipeppepepepeeeeeeeeeeeeee


congrats *aki007*


----------



## Leeon

A positive trend.

Considering all those who received grant letter in July 13 as per SS . majority Dol is 2012 .( correct me if i am wrong) which indicates AHC clearing 2012 . Affirmative. 
The remaining 2012 dear friend grant letter on the way ... 2013 guys including me hang in there. 

Patience is an essential virtue (I am reminding myself)
NAME	Date Lodged
Pardeep	03-02-2013
Srimanthl	03-01-2013
aus309	27-12-2012
aarc_10	19-12-2012
Diya001	18-12-2012
Aki007	06-12-2012
anika03	18-10-2012
dream_chaser	12-10-2012
Waiting ausvisa	26-09-2012

Good luck to all


----------



## s00071609

Hi nannu,
Do you think it would be worth adding a column- Days betn Medical & Clearance as well so that it would help us figure out how medical is affecting the overall time. thanks


----------



## s00071609

I can see VRJO is Jan applicant- his med got cleared in July. Lets c how long he waits. Hope he is active in the forum, he sud get the visa within this month


----------



## SMaha

Leeon said:


> A positive trend.
> 
> Considering all those who received grant letter in July 13 as per SS . majority Dol is 2012 .( correct me if i am wrong) which indicates AHC clearing 2012 . Affirmative.
> The remaining 2012 dear friend grant letter on the way ... 2013 guys including me hang in there.
> 
> Patience is an essential virtue (I am reminding myself)
> NAME	Date Lodged
> Pardeep	03-02-2013
> Srimanthl	03-01-2013
> aus309	27-12-2012
> aarc_10	19-12-2012
> Diya001	18-12-2012
> Aki007	06-12-2012
> anika03	18-10-2012
> dream_chaser	12-10-2012
> Waiting ausvisa	26-09-2012
> 
> Good luck to all


 hey leeon..
good compilation...rad sumwer abt a harman cheema getting tfn update last week... he was a sept applicant too..( data in form responses on the SS)
acc to SS data there are 6 october applicants ( on the SS- there are 5..but i read abt a deepak whose DOL is 17th oct-not on SS, counting him there are 6) 7 november applicants, and 10 december applicants.. there mayb an equal no or more applicants not on the forum..so that's close to 23 files since 2012( based on SS alone).. dont know if thats promising or not..there doesnt seem to be even 1 grant a day..! more than half of july gone..!
Regards!


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> Hi nannu,
> Do you think it would be worth adding a column- Days betn Medical & Clearance as well so that it would help us figure out how medical is affecting the overall time. thanks


Hey ... I dont think adding that would be of any help, because the column is for Additional document submitted and sometimes (for some ppl) the delay is either because the CO' continues to review their file even after medical clearance and sometimes the applicants take a couple of months to submit their documents.


----------



## vepesh

Gurinder1985 said:


> because my marriage was on 21/4/2103... i applied on engagement basis and submitted docs after marriage...


SSSSSSSSSSSSSShhhhhhhhhh


think wat your saying this post is public


----------



## nannu

SMaha said:


> hey leeon..
> good compilation...rad sumwer abt a harman cheema getting tfn update last week... he was a sept applicant too..( data in form responses on the SS)
> acc to SS data there are 6 october applicants ( on the SS- there are 5..but i read abt a deepak whose DOL is 17th oct-not on SS, counting him there are 6) 7 november applicants, and 10 december applicants.. there mayb an equal no or more applicants not on the forum..so that's close to 23 files since 2012( based on SS alone).. dont know if thats promising or not..there doesnt seem to be even 1 grant a day..! more than half of july gone..!
> Regards!


Hey SMAHA,

Leeon post clearly indicates that 2012 applicants are being processed quickly. SS data also indicates that cases are being processed according to Queued data. 
Also there are many users in the SS (2012 applicants) who have been inactive for a long time (atleast 2 months) so it would be safe to assume that they have already received their Visa's. 
There are only 9 active users on this forum who are 2012 applicants (10 if you count deepak who had made a few posts recently) 

In my earlier Post on Page 1355: i had posted some data from the SS, it shows that files are processed based on Queued date, unless you have completed 7 months from DOL.


----------



## s00071609

RIMZ and DODI2ALL- are they active. Their medical should have been cleared by now.
Smatilda seems to have not updated his medicals. Do update each details immediately after getting any update.


----------



## oorvee

Spousevisa said:


> Anyone here moving to Canberra???
> Looks like I am the only one going there


Hi there...
Naah you are not the only one buddy..
Me going there...)


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> RIMZ and DODI2ALL- are they active. Their medical should have been cleared by now.
> Smatilda seems to have not updated his medicals. Do update each details immediately after getting any update.


Yes, RIMZ and DODI2ALL are new users, they added their details to the sheet a few days back.

Smatilda has not been active since April.


----------



## s00071609

oorvee said:


> Hi there...
> Naah you are not the only one buddy..
> Me going there...)


I am near Canberra, couple of hours drive


----------



## Leeon

arpitaravalia said:


> thts the day i got married hopefully tht helps in speeding up the visa grant...


i was born on 14th Feb will that help...


----------



## srvj

nannu said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I know a lot of 2012 applicant have been very upset and it is totally understandable.
> 
> Don't lose hope and hang-in for some more time.
> I have been digging into the data in the SS and this is what I found:
> 
> 1: Most applicant get visa in 7 months +_ a few days.
> 2: CO's are clearly assigned according to the DOL (in 9th or 10 Weeek)
> 3: Visa is granted based on File Queued Date
> 4: DOL makes no impact on the Visa grant unless you have crossed the 7 months time.
> 5: If files queued after your file are getting visa's, please be patient, your file may be going through active additional review (for reasons that we might not know), but your turn will come
> 6: Currently Files queued in April are being granted.
> 7: Average no. of visa's granted per months (from March 2012 to 16-Jul-2013) in the SS* (This is not average of total grants by AHC) *is 12.
> 
> Please see the picture attached with this post.
> 
> *NOTE: This is completely based on the data that has been reported in the SS, and does not represent AHC's actual work procedures, no. grants, etc. Data of Users who have not reported their Visa grant/Queued dates has not been taken into consideration.
> Data is inclusive of Aki007's grant.*


Hi Nannu,

Great work,

Based on my experience, I agree to all the above points.

thanks


----------



## oorvee

s00071609 said:


> I am near Canberra, couple of hours drive


Oh thats cool... you in sydney..
Have you been to Canberra? If yes how is the place...


----------



## saras712

aki007 said:


> heeeyyyyyyyyyy.......i got my VISA yipeppepepepeeeeeeeeeeeeee


congrets


----------



## s00071609

oorvee said:


> Oh thats cool... you in sydney..
> Have you been to Canberra? If yes how is the place...


Well I lived in Sydney in the past but am in Wagga now which is not too far from Canberra. Yes I have been there. I suggest u bring warm clothes and lots of money. Its too cold there and rental is quite expensive. Its a small city and mostly government offices. Hope that helps


----------



## srvj

nannu said:


> Hey ... I dont think adding that would be of any help, because the column is for Additional document submitted and sometimes (for some ppl) the delay is either because the CO' continues to review their file even after medical clearance and sometimes the applicants take a couple of months to submit their documents.


Hi,

Clearing medicals is purely on applicant health reports and it would be difficult to generalize.

Most of the medicals are getting cleared in a week time if their test results are well above the standards(those who attend their medicals at e-health centers). 

Delay happens If clearing doctor is not happy/doubt with results ; he might want to look into more details.... might ask to send physical reports to AUS... might discuss with doctor who did medicals. there are instances of asking to go for medicals second time.

Nannu.. how about finding the names of all applicants who are waiting for medicals clearance. (It might be hard reading all previous post) or we can ask users to post their names again.

so that you can make a report of percentage of people getting delays becoz of medicals or can get an idea does this really impacting the majority applicants

Thank you


----------



## oorvee

s00071609 said:


> Well I lived in Sydney in the past but am in Wagga now which is not too far from Canberra. Yes I have been there. I suggest u bring warm clothes and lots of money. Its too cold there and rental is quite expensive. Its a small city and mostly government offices. Hope that helps


Yes I am aware that it is cold and expensive.... Weekly rental about 250-300 AUD..
Can you help me with job market for banker....


----------



## s00071609

srvj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Clearing medicals is purely on applicant health reports and it would be difficult to generalize.
> 
> Most of the medicals are getting cleared in a week time if their test results are well above the standards(those who attend their medicals at e-health centers).
> 
> Delay happens If clearing doctor is not happy/doubt with results ; he might want to look into more details.... might ask to send physical reports to AUS... might discuss with doctor who did medicals. there are instances of asking to go for medicals second time.
> 
> Nannu.. how about finding the names of all applicants who are waiting for medicals clearance. (It might be hard reading all previous post) or we can ask users to post their names again.
> 
> so that you can make a report of percentage of people getting delays becoz of medicals or can get an idea does this really impacting the majority applicants
> 
> Thank you


Among all the above things, the major thing in medical is risk rating of countries. When I called Global Feedback, they said higher risk countries will be most likely be referred. My experience says- all applicants from Nepal are referred as Nepal is very high risk for TB. If anyone's medical is auto cleared please share (Nepalese).

I would be relevant to analyse the effect of medical on visa grant. Refer to dillema1 whose medical was not cleared until May or june, still he got the visa well ahead of 7 months (not ahead but in 7 months). He was not granted based on queuing date, thats for sure. I just wanted to figure out whether immi is right or wrong in saying medical delay wont affect overall processing time???? or DOL is important etc


----------



## abhisek

It really s...s waiting for visa. I was in Aus before but am here now waiting for visa....donno how long is the wait...not sure wht to tell people who don't think straight with their head....
God help everyone to get the visa soon....I know I can't wait to be with my wifey and same must be the case with everyone out here...but please people do not i repeat do not go to the media...Indian media s..k big time....so thanks for having patience and God bless us all soon.... 
That's my two cents worth of thought..
Cheers!!!!!


----------



## Riyaaz

Hi Guys,
Very Dry fortnight, i thought it worth sharing.
I called AHC today as advised by them to call after 2 weeks on 3rd july, the operator was not disclosing anything, i asked in many ways but she was smart enough to only say i cant disclose that as it is internal process.
i asked if i file a TV she put me on hold for a while and says if you want file but we cannot guarantee it would be granted. i asked what does it means she goes the time is 16 days for TV but we cant assure it would be granted, i dont know what she want to say. Are they delaying TV or not Granting TV or what ??
its frustrating cant understand what to do today i completed 7 months and 8th month started.
their own website says it takes 8 months for subclass 100 and 12 months for SC309.
today she says SC 100 also takes 7-12 months.
Cant understand.


----------



## s00071609

oorvee said:


> Yes I am aware that it is cold and expensive.... Weekly rental about 250-300 AUD..
> Can you help me with job market for banker....


Rental sud be more if you don't share wid others. I am just an employee so cannot help wid jobs. Infact, its rare that somebody will get you a job even if they know you becoz the market is supposed to be competitive and fair. So, I have no knowledge of anyone able to help someone else in a professional field- You can assume that it does not exist- if it does, its quite rare. But if you stand out in the selection process you get the job. It will be a very tough challenge for you to get a job widout qualification and exp from here. Takes time but not impossible.

Most jobs require Australian experience. Key factors are- understanding of workplace, language, etc. To be frank, anyone coming from overseas should first take any job to earn a living and then look forward towards the ambitious jobs. So its better for all new comers to make up mind that any job will be ok- any means- customer service, kitchen work.
go to seek.com.au
In short the market is tough- very competitive and you are by yourself in terms of breaking into job market


----------



## abhisek

s00071609 said:


> Rental sud be more if you don't share wid others. I am just an employee so cannot help wid jobs. Infact, its rare that somebody will get you a job even if they know you becoz the market is supposed to be competitive and fair. So, I have no knowledge of anyone able to help someone else in a professional field- You can assume that it does not exist- if it does, its quite rare. But if you stand out in the selection process you get the job. It will be a very tough challenge for you to get a job widout qualification and exp from here. Takes time but not impossible.
> 
> Most jobs require Australian experience. Key factors are- understanding of workplace, language, etc. To be frank, anyone coming from overseas should first take any job to earn a living and then look forward towards the ambitious jobs. So its better for all new comers to make up mind that any job will be ok- any means- customer service, kitchen work.
> go to seek.com.au
> In short the market is tough- very competitive and you are by yourself in terms of breaking into job market


I agree and again don't too....so it's 50/50....meaning I knew people who knew people working in the professional field and they got the job...so it's totally luck n chance....


----------



## garry020481

people who applied in may got their files placed for final decision, mine still there is no news!!


----------



## nannu

garry020481 said:


> people who applied in may got their files placed for final decision, mine still there is no news!!


Hi Garry....Have ur medicals been cleared?

Did you write to your CO to ask about the status? My CO code is also 6, and he has been very responsive.

Cheers


----------



## garry020481

nannu said:


> Hi Garry....Have ur medicals been cleared?
> 
> Did you write to your CO to ask about the status? My CO code is also 6, and he has been very responsive.
> 
> Cheers


Hi nanny, 

I guess I will wait till next week and then send him a query.


----------



## singh_26

garry020481 said:


> people who applied in may got their files placed for final decision, mine still there is no news!!


Hi Garry 020481,
I am May applicant and still waiting for CO assign to my case sodnt be -ve...u will hear some good news in coming days...and i think they r concentrating on first clearing old apllicant's and then look into new one...thatswhy they r taking time to assign CO to new applicant's...so have faith in AHC...and it's Nannu Not Nanny..  
hey nannu pls dnt mind but when i saw Nanny it made me laugh like anythiing...


----------



## singh_26

garry020481 said:


> people who applied in may got their files placed for final decision, mine still there is no news!!


Hi Garry 020481,
I am May applicant and still waiting for CO assign to my case sodnt be -ve...u will hear some good news in coming days...and i think they r concentrating on first clearing old apllicant's and then look into new one...thatswhy they r taking time to assign CO to new applicant's...so have faith in AHC...and it's Nannu Not Nanny..  
hey nannu pls dnt mind but when i saw Nanny it made me laugh like anythiing...


----------



## garry020481

singh_26 said:


> Hi Garry 020481,
> I am May applicant and still waiting for CO assign to my case sodnt be -ve...u will hear some good news in coming days...and i think they r concentrating on first clearing old apllicant's and then look into new one...thatswhy they r taking time to assign CO to new applicant's...so have faith in AHC...and it's Nannu Not Nanny..
> hey nannu pls dnt mind but when i saw Nanny it made me laugh like anythiing...


Sorry nannu 

It was auto correct on the phone, my bad


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> Hi nannu,
> Do you think it would be worth adding a column- Days betn Medical & Clearance as well so that it would help us figure out how medical is affecting the overall time. thanks





srvj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nannu.. how about finding the names of all applicants who are waiting for medicals clearance. (It might be hard reading all previous post) or we can ask users to post their names again.
> 
> so that you can make a report of percentage of people getting delays becoz of medicals or can get an idea does this really impacting the majority applicants
> 
> Thank you


Hi s00071609 and SRVJ,

Here is the data that you wanted to see. 
If medical clearance is delayed, then the time between file queued to grant is comparatively less.

Difference in total days is also not significantly large.


----------



## nannu

garry020481 said:


> Sorry nannu
> 
> It was auto correct on the phone, my bad


No problem guyz


----------



## tara.jatt

Hello Guys,

This question is for the people who are already in Australia or have made their first entry in Australia on 309. Can you please post a "to do" list while making first entry? Experiences and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## abhisek

tara.jatt said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> This question is for the people who are already in Australia or have made their first entry in Australia on 309. Can you please post a "to do" list while making first entry? Experiences and suggestions are welcome.


Why would you post this question here when the title of the thread says it is regarding AHC processing time frame...people here are waiting for the visa..so I suggest you to start a new thread and get your queries answered by expats who have been and who are in Australia....


----------



## tara.jatt

Sir this thread is very old thread and I can see many people have already got their visas, and many of senior fellows are still active. Since its regarding 309, I can get to the right audience. If you dont have any suggestion then you should just ignore my post. 



abhisek said:


> Why would you post this question here when the title of the thread says it is regarding AHC processing time frame...people here are waiting for the visa..so I suggest you to start a new thread and get your queries answered by expats who have been and who are in Australia....


----------



## singh_26

tara.jatt said:


> Sir this thread is very old thread and I can see many people have already got their visas, and many of senior fellows are still active. Since its regarding 309, I can get to the right audience. If you dont have any suggestion then you should just ignore my post.


Hi tara Jatt,
i dnt know from where u have seen people who got their visa still exist here..yes they do but just for a short period of time may be 1 or 2 days...so with due respect as abhishek said this is not right place to ask this question   ..


----------



## srvj

tara.jatt said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> This question is for the people who are already in Australia or have made their first entry in Australia on 309. Can you please post a "to do" list while making first entry? Experiences and suggestions are welcome.


Hi Tara,

Refer to these links it might help you:

*list-things-you-need-do-before-you-emigrate*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-things-you-need-do-before-you-emigrate.html


*list-things-do-when-you-arrive*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html


----------



## farkot

nannu said:


> Lets see how my guess works
> 
> *1. Rachamallu
> 2. UD
> 3. Aary
> 4. SMaha
> 5. Mohit101
> 6. Bhawani82
> 7. Music-rythm
> 8. RPSingh
> 9. Sowjanya (if not already granted - she has not been active on the forum for a long time)
> 10. muchim (if not already granted - she has not been active on the forum for a long time)*
> 11. aus309
> *12. Exodus
> 13. Justanu
> 14. Hello
> 15. vbab*



Hi All,

The rest of you who are still waiting for TFN update, is there any change in the TFN status in this week?

I guess the people who have crossed 75 days have high chance of getting TFNs updated.

Please check and share with all.

Thanks


----------



## tara.jatt

Thanks for the suggestion. I found a helpful reply just below your post in this thread. 



singh_26 said:


> Hi tara Jatt,
> i dnt know from where u have seen people who got their visa still exist here..yes they do but just for a short period of time may be 1 or 2 days...so with due respect as abhishek said this is not right place to ask this question   ..


----------



## tara.jatt

Thanks dude !!!



srvj said:


> Hi Tara,
> 
> Refer to these links it might help you:
> 
> *list-things-you-need-do-before-you-emigrate*
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-things-you-need-do-before-you-emigrate.html
> 
> 
> *list-things-do-when-you-arrive*
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html


----------



## singh_26

tara.jatt said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I found a helpful reply just below your post in this thread.


hi TARA.JATT,
u r welcome


----------



## SMaha

farkot said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The rest of you who are still waiting for TFN update, is there any change in the TFN status in this week?
> 
> I guess the people who have crossed 75 days have high chance of getting TFNs updated.
> 
> Please check and share with all.
> 
> Thanks


hi farkot!
No news yet..i can almost anticipate the page that keeps popping again and again.."the info u have provided does not match the info held wth DIAC" ..i cannot even visualise what a TFN update page wud look like....i try checking it with hope and optimism,:ranger: but has always backfired..! Fed up really.. now the week has drawn to a close..a terribly long weekend in sight..! Feels like all the talk of 2012 applicants being cleared is BS!:blabla: :blabla: :blabla:
Regards!


----------



## nannu

SMaha said:


> hi farkot!
> No news yet..i can almost anticipate the page that keeps popping again and again.."the info u have provided does not match the info held wth DIAC" ..i cannot even visualise what a TFN update page wud look like....i try checking it with hope and optimism,:ranger: but has always backfired..! Fed up really.. now the week has drawn to a close..a terribly long weekend in sight..! Feels like all the talk of 2012 applicants being cleared is BS!:blabla: :blabla: :blabla:
> Regards!


----------



## SMaha

nannu said:


>


hey nannu..
i guess u addressed it to the wrong person..!
my Case is queued up on 27th May dear.. hence checking TFN..


----------



## SMaha

nannu said:


>


quick rectification!!
TFN-


----------



## nannu

SMaha said:


> hey nannu..
> i guess u addressed it to the wrong person..!
> my Case is queued up on 27th May dear.. hence checking TFN..


Sorry SMaha....Don,t worry....you'll get there soon  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Spousevisa

Me too.... Canberra is too cold during winter... 
what is your DOL?



oorvee said:


> Hi there...
> Naah you are not the only one buddy..
> Me going there...)


----------



## aki007

hi guys...
first of all thanks to everyone again for the support and providing such deep information about visa...even my agent doesn't know things like TFN and secret spreadsheet......

here, i would like to share the telephonic conversation i had with several good operators and my CO...
All the december applicants will get thr visaz this month..and those who got delays due to medicals might have to wait till august, Guys..u literally have to call dem everday..as i did..everyday...sometimes twice...i kno it is irritating for them,,,,bt this is how they worked in my case....u have to move their asses to get them work....

Just ask operators to transfer the call to CO....plead them...its ur visa..ur workk..so wot if u have to please them....CO will not response properly ofcourse if file has moved to SCO already. and yes lastly..wen ur TFN is updated that means ur visa is all set...coz i got my visa on 18th july..but grant date on it was of 16th july..clear it is..

All the best to all...waiting for so long..i almost left hope...but see it came so unexpectedly..i genuinely wish from the deepest of my heart..all u get ur visaz in this month..all of you..can't express how it feels wen u get to meet ur dear ones...

I love u all...and will keep u posting... ....<3 <3 <3 

Warm regards.


----------



## Spousevisa

Wish you a great life ahead 



aki007 said:


> hi guys...
> first of all thanks to everyone again for the support and providing such deep information about visa...even my agent doesn't know things like TFN and secret spreadsheet......
> 
> here, i would like to share the telephonic conversation i had with several good operators and my CO...
> All the december applicants will get thr visaz this month..and those who got delays due to medicals might have to wait till august, Guys..u literally have to call dem everday..as i did..everyday...sometimes twice...i kno it is irritating for them,,,,bt this is how they worked in my case....u have to move their asses to get them work....
> 
> Just ask operators to transfer the call to CO....plead them...its ur visa..ur workk..so wot if u have to please them....CO will not response properly ofcourse if file has moved to SCO already. and yes lastly..wen ur TFN is updated that means ur visa is all set...coz i got my visa on 18th july..but grant date on it was of 16th july..clear it is..
> 
> All the best to all...waiting for so long..i almost left hope...but see it came so unexpectedly..i genuinely wish from the deepest of my heart..all u get ur visaz in this month..all of you..can't express how it feels wen u get to meet ur dear ones...
> 
> I love u all...and will keep u posting... ....<3 <3 <3
> 
> Warm regards.


----------



## nannu

Hi All,

Has anybody ever seen a post or update from RPSingh and visaoz? or Does anyone know if they have received their visa or not?

Cheers 
nannu


----------



## ama04138739

aki007 said:


> hi guys...
> first of all thanks to everyone again for the support and providing such deep information about visa...even my agent doesn't know things like TFN and secret spreadsheet......
> 
> here, i would like to share the telephonic conversation i had with several good operators and my CO...
> All the december applicants will get thr visaz this month..and those who got delays due to medicals might have to wait till august, Guys..u literally have to call dem everday..as i did..everyday...sometimes twice...i kno it is irritating for them,,,,bt this is how they worked in my case....u have to move their asses to get them work....
> 
> Just ask operators to transfer the call to CO....plead them...its ur visa..ur workk..so wot if u have to please them....CO will not response properly ofcourse if file has moved to SCO already. and yes lastly..wen ur TFN is updated that means ur visa is all set...coz i got my visa on 18th july..but grant date on it was of 16th july..clear it is..
> 
> All the best to all...waiting for so long..i almost left hope...but see it came so unexpectedly..i genuinely wish from the deepest of my heart..all u get ur visaz in this month..all of you..can't express how it feels wen u get to meet ur dear ones...
> 
> I love u all...and will keep u posting... ....<3 <3 <3
> 
> Warm regards.



Very happy for you Aki. Have a great life ahead and I am sure by now we all have understood of the importance of our life partner. Cheers


----------



## nina999

aki007 said:


> hi guys...
> first of all thanks to everyone again for the support and providing such deep information about visa...even my agent doesn't know things like TFN and secret spreadsheet......
> 
> here, i would like to share the telephonic conversation i had with several good operators and my CO...
> All the december applicants will get thr visaz this month..and those who got delays due to medicals might have to wait till august, Guys..u literally have to call dem everday..as i did..everyday...sometimes twice...i kno it is irritating for them,,,,bt this is how they worked in my case....u have to move their asses to get them work....
> 
> Just ask operators to transfer the call to CO....plead them...its ur visa..ur workk..so wot if u have to please them....CO will not response properly ofcourse if file has moved to SCO already. and yes lastly..wen ur TFN is updated that means ur visa is all set...coz i got my visa on 18th july..but grant date on it was of 16th july..clear it is..
> 
> All the best to all...waiting for so long..i almost left hope...but see it came so unexpectedly..i genuinely wish from the deepest of my heart..all u get ur visaz in this month..all of you..can't express how it feels wen u get to meet ur dear ones...
> 
> I love u all...and will keep u posting... ....<3 <3 <3
> 
> Warm regards.



Happy for you Aki... have an awesome life with your hubby...


----------



## Spousevisa

Why can't these operators sitting at the AHC office be polite to talk.. We have a right to ask them about our visa status.. What makes them so rude...


----------



## SMaha

Spousevisa said:


> Why can't these operators sitting at the AHC office be polite to talk.. We have a right to ask them about our visa status.. What makes them so rude...


sheer mindblowing arrogance...!!!!:boxing::boxing:


----------



## Spousevisa

Yes true.. They answer as if meherbani kar rahe ho 



SMaha said:


> sheer mindblowing arrogance...!!!!:boxing::boxing:


----------



## SMaha

Spousevisa said:


> Yes true.. They answer as if meherbani kar rahe ho


eggjactly...!!!!


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



aki007 said:


> hi guys...
> first of all thanks to everyone again for the support and providing such deep information about visa...even my agent doesn't know things like TFN and secret spreadsheet......
> 
> here, i would like to share the telephonic conversation i had with several good operators and my CO...
> All the december applicants will get thr visaz this month..and those who got delays due to medicals might have to wait till august, Guys..u literally have to call dem everday..as i did..everyday...sometimes twice...i kno it is irritating for them,,,,bt this is how they worked in my case....u have to move their asses to get them work....
> 
> Just ask operators to transfer the call to CO....plead them...its ur visa..ur workk..so wot if u have to please them....CO will not response properly ofcourse if file has moved to SCO already. and yes lastly..wen ur TFN is updated that means ur visa is all set...coz i got my visa on 18th july..but grant date on it was of 16th july..clear it is..
> 
> All the best to all...waiting for so long..i almost left hope...but see it came so unexpectedly..i genuinely wish from the deepest of my heart..all u get ur visaz in this month..all of you..can't express how it feels wen u get to meet ur dear ones...
> 
> I love u all...and will keep u posting... ....<3 <3 <3
> 
> Warm regards.


Hi Aki007,
Congrats  and best of luck for ur future & have a safe flight lane:


----------



## singh_26

*Waiting*

hEY aLL,
Do anyone know about *LEO* CO assigned to him or not.....:ranger:


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> hEY aLL,
> Do anyone know about *LEO* CO assigned to him or not.....:ranger:


Hi Singh,

You should all AHC and ask when you will be assigned a CO, also tell then that you are already in 10th week from DOL. AHC claims that CO is assigned approx 10 weeks.

It will not do any harm. 

Cheers, 
nannu


----------



## singh_26

*CO Assign ???*



nannu said:


> Hi Singh,
> 
> You should all AHC and ask when you will be assigned a CO, also tell then that you are already in 10th week from DOL. AHC claims that CO is assigned approx 10 weeks.
> 
> It will not do any harm.
> 
> Cheers,
> nannu


Hi Nannu,
I think i should wait for another week...:confused2::confused2::confused2:
May be they are finalising visa for me


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> I think i should wait for another week...:confused2::confused2::confused2:


It is totally up to you!! 

I said that because I have been through that state and trust me one call will not affect ur visa + it will relieve you of a lot of stress


----------



## deepakabc

SMaha said:


> sheer mindblowing arrogance...!!!!:boxing::boxing:


Yes i had the really bad experience with them.. they are really rude... and they standard answer of 12 months....


----------



## singh_26

*CO Assign ???*



nannu said:


> It is totally up to you!!
> 
> I said that because I have been through that state and trust me one call will not affect ur visa + it will relieve you of a lot of stress


Hey Nannu,
i calld AHC just now.must say the one who picked my call she is very very polite to me .  ..
*Me *: hi i lodged my application on 15 May.want to know when CO will allocate to my application
*Operator* : Hi Sir wait a minute....
after a sec sir CO will allocate IN10-12 weeks after you lodge your application..so wait for some more days..
*Me *: ok 
*Operator* : Anything else u want to know sir.
*Me* : No..Thanks A lot


----------



## farkot

nannu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anybody ever seen a post or update from RPSingh and visaoz? or Does anyone know if they have received their visa or not?
> 
> Cheers
> nannu


You can search on this forum by using google text box on top right corner box using the user name


----------



## s00071609

Spousevisa said:


> Why can't these operators sitting at the AHC office be polite to talk.. We have a right to ask them about our visa status.. What makes them so rude...


There are basically two reasons for this:
First- its a government department authorized to decide on someone's future and they owe no obligation to favor its clients because they are dealing with foreign national with no rights in the eye of aussie law. This applies to entire immi

Second- In india, they are themselves the people who have gone through visa process and understand very well what it means for us. so they take for granted that we cud get them fired if we were to really go for it.

In australia, respect and high level of customer service is mandatory and even Indians working in immi in aus will try to keep those ethos of Aussies by being polite.

Its nothing more than expression of their position and power to you and me.

If you guys really want to do something about this- I can call the global feedback and discuss how we can make an effective complaint. There is no risk in telling anything to feedback unit because its illegal for them disclose any info we give.

Any one who calls AHC in the future- please note down the time you start speaking with the person. Dont even need a name. Everyone keep a note of the time and a note: why you think the person is rude. Anyone agrees?????????????


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hey Nannu,
> i calld AHC just now.must say the one who picked my call she is very very polite to me .  ..
> *Me *: hi i lodged my application on 15 May.want to know when CO will allocate to my application
> *Operator* : Hi Sir wait a minute....
> after a sec sir CO will allocate IN10-12 weeks after you lodge your application..so wait for some more days..
> *Me *: ok
> *Operator* : Anything else u want to know sir.
> *Me* : No..Thanks A lot


Good.. 

She was polite..that should come as a surprise to a lot of ppl here on the forum. The operators have been very polite to me also, whenever I have called.


----------



## sree-raj

nannu said:


> It is totally up to you!!
> 
> I said that because I have been through that state and trust me one call will not affect ur visa + it will relieve you of a lot of stress


Hi guys,

I got an email from Immigration about the acknowledgement of my file and it states that now, they are assigning CO after 12 weeks from DOL.

Hope this helps.

Singhy.. I believe, a week or two, you will hear from your CO.

Any guesses on whom you would like as a CO?


----------



## nannu

farkot said:


> You can search on this forum by using google text box on top right corner box using the user name


I could not find them in the search, that's the reason I posted here. If you were able to find any post by them, please let me know.


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> I think i should wait for another week...:confused2::confused2::confused2:
> May be they are finalising visa for me


I like your edits to this post  

I hope they are really doing that :ranger:


----------



## nannu

sree-raj said:


> *Singhy*.. I believe, a week or two, you will hear from your CO.


Yesterday I was NANNY and now you are SINGHY  :eyebrows: :heh: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## abhisek

Looking at forum sometimes is funny!!!!!


----------



## s00071609

abhisek said:


> Looking at forum sometimes is funny!!!!!


Whats in it that you find funny?


----------



## abhisek

s00071609 said:


> Whats in it that you find funny?


Mate, people calling others with different names is funny enough for me......


----------



## leonardverma

hi guys just to update 
i lodged on 09/05/2013 and called today n operator mention my file is in the que for final decision but didn't tell me the exact date. 

can u plz update also i have already provided Pcc and medical along with the appliaction


----------



## nannu

leonardverma said:


> hi guys just to update
> i lodged on 09/05/2013 and called today n operator mention my file is in the que for final decision but didn't tell me the exact date.
> 
> can u plz update also i have already provided Pcc and medical along with the appliaction


Is your name LEO in the SS?

Any rough idea when it was queued? Did your CO contact call or email you? if yes, please give date.


----------



## sree-raj

leonardverma said:


> hi guys just to update
> i lodged on 09/05/2013 and called today n operator mention my file is in the que for final decision but didn't tell me the exact date.
> 
> can u plz update also i have already provided Pcc and medical along with the appliaction



Mate, well done.

Just a quick question, How could you submit medicals with the application before your CO is assigned? I mean dont you need a HAP id from your CO?

Is there a way, we can go to medicals even before you get an email to attend medicals?

Please update me.

Cheers,


----------



## Harman cheema

Only god knows when we all getting visas...


----------



## sree-raj

HI Nannu,

my wife applied for the tourist visa.

Date of lodgement: 18/7/2013
Grant letter: 19/7/2013.

Can you also please update, when you get a chance, my DOL for partner visa, it is 20/6/2013 not 26/6/2013.

Cheers,


----------



## leonardverma

nannu said:


> Is your name LEO in the SS?
> 
> Any rough idea when it was queued? Did your CO contact call or email you? if yes, please give date.


no idea  and my case officer didn't call or email. i called today after 10 weeks of lodgement


----------



## leonardverma

sree-raj said:


> Mate, well done.
> 
> Just a quick question, How could you submit medicals with the application before your CO is assigned? I mean dont you need a HAP id from your CO?
> 
> Is there a way, we can go to medicals even before you get an email to attend medicals?
> 
> Please update me.
> 
> Cheers,


my partner was here in australia on TV while my pr granted and co officer asked me for partner medical and pcc
i hope it helps


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> Only god knows when we all getting visas...


Hi Harman,

You had post that you TFN has been updated!! 



Harman cheema said:


> My tfn shows I am eligible for tfn but u r not in Australia wait to arrive in Australia...m I expect something in this week?


Have you not received your Grant letter yet?  What about the TFN status? Did you check again?


----------



## leonardverma

To be honest guys they (operator) are not helpful at all when we call them even for the small query. They should realise if we don't apply for the visas they might not exist in the office and we r the one keeping their jobs secure.


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> hEY aLL,
> Do anyone know about *LEO* CO assigned to him or not.....:ranger:


Okay Mr. Singh .... Good news for you 

Leo has post that file in queue for final decision, so you are next in line for CO assignment:



leonardverma said:


> hi guys just to update
> i lodged on 09/05/2013 and called today n operator mention my file is in the que for final decision but didn't tell me the exact date.
> 
> can u plz update also i have already provided Pcc and medical along with the appliaction


*Keep you phone handy :cell:*


----------



## nannu

leonardverma said:


> no idea  and my case officer didn't call or email. i called today after 10 weeks of lodgement


Did they say in Queue or under active processing?


----------



## singh_26

*CO Assign ???*



sree-raj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got an email from Immigration about the acknowledgement of my file and it states that now, they are assigning CO after 12 weeks from DOL.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Singhy.. I believe, a week or two, you will hear from your CO.
> 
> Any guesses on whom you would like as a CO?


HI Sree-Raj,
You mentione n ur thread that in mail they mentioned that CO will be assign after 12 weeks u lodged ur application....what it means?
2) u lodge ur application on 26 June.2013 and when u received acknowledgement of ur file?
*if its today then they u received it really late...*
And i would like have SURBHI as my CO   
please confirm


----------



## Harman cheema

Hi nannu ... Yes I checked tfn site and it shows the same. N then I had a word with my agent told me coz my wife was in Australia for 2.5 years on 485 visa n she is eligible for tfn. My file sent for final decision on 23 may..


----------



## Harman cheema

Bc seyappa e peya hoya


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



nannu said:


> I like your edits to this post
> 
> I hope they are really doing that :ranger:


HI Nannu,
Thanks atleast someone in this Forum like my way of giving answer's and adding some humor in it...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## singh_26

*Like it*



nannu said:


> Yesterday I was NANNY and now you are SINGHY  :eyebrows: :heh: :lol: :laugh:


Hi SreeJ-Raj & Nannu,
hey we all know these all r not our real names..so we can mould it ,,sqeeze it and laugh on it..


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> Hi nannu ... Yes I checked tfn site and it shows the same. N then I had a word with my agent told me coz my wife was in Australia for 2.5 years on 485 visa n she is eligible for tfn. My file sent for final decision on 23 may..


Hi Harman,

Please check you details in the SS and confirm if they are correct? If not, could you please provide your details:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=20


----------



## singh_26

*Good*



abhisek said:


> Looking at forum sometimes is funny!!!!!


Hi Abhishek,
Thanks u too like adding some fun in this forum keep doing it ..atleast with the member's who like to add fun here..but at the same time from my previous post's i realize that fun should be in limit as some member's don't like it


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> Bc seyappa e peya hoya


Harman Ji ehte lokan nu Punjabi v samajh aandi hai te Short Forms v ... 

So be careful...sare hi frustrated ne. :boxing:


----------



## singh_26

*Big Relief*



leonardverma said:


> hi guys just to update
> i lodged on 09/05/2013 and called today n operator mention my file is in the que for final decision but didn't tell me the exact date.
> 
> can u plz update also i have already provided Pcc and medical along with the appliaction


HI Leo di caperio,
*(oye kithe chala gaya siga yaara )*
First Thanks a lot ..eager to hear some good news from u as u r d only one who is very near to my DOL...keep updating ur status please...as it will be big relief for me atleast hearing about ur file update's...


----------



## singh_26

*Good News*



nannu said:


> Okay Mr. Singh .... Good news for you
> 
> Leo has post that file in queue for final decision, so you are next in line for CO assignment:
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep you phone handy :cell:*


Hi Nannu,
Thanks a lot for informing me..atleast for telling me leonardo di capro is *LEO* in Real in SS 
and yes my mobile is in my hands always with 100% charged even when i am sleeping..lets hope next week going to be the lucky week for me...
i am flying high high high after hearing good news from my friend *leonardo di capro* lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Harman cheema

Changa nannu


----------



## singh_26

Oye Cheema Paji,
Thand rakho thand..  
Siyaapa Har jagah piya hoyea Hai..


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Harman Ji ehte lokan nu Punjabi v samajh aandi hai te Short Forms v ...
> 
> So be careful...sare hi frustrated ne. :boxing:


Hi Nannu,

Good one.hahahhahhahaa lol..


----------



## Harman cheema

singh_26 said:


> Oye Cheema Paji,
> Thand rakho thand..
> Siyaapa Har jagah piya hoyea Hai..


 Veere thand e paindi pai hai ithe.. Lolz.. Bhut time ho geya Hun sep di file laggi hai


----------



## sree-raj

singh_26 said:


> HI Sree-Raj,
> You mentione n ur thread that in mail they mentioned that CO will be assign after 12 weeks u lodged ur application....what it means?
> 2) u lodge ur application on 26 June.2013 and when u received acknowledgement of ur file?
> *if its today then they u received it really late...*
> And i would like have SURBHI as my CO
> please confirm


I never got a confirmation from AHC delhi if they received my file from VFS. So, I sent an email just requesting an acknowledgement of my file, to make sure they receieved it. 

They responded back in a day saying, they received it and gave me their file number as well as said that now the time frame before a CO will be assigned is 12 weeks from DOL.

I hope that explains what I meant before..


----------



## rpandit

one more weekend of july without gudnews..
all decembrian r gettng visa still m waitng waitng ... 
co advised dnt apply tv thn what to do..ths time is rely very hard..losing hope
totally fedup vd ma life..dnt wann to live..hu hu hu hu hu hu


----------



## nina999

rpandit said:


> one more weekend of july without gudnews..
> all decembrian r gettng visa still m waitng waitng ...
> co advised dnt apply tv thn what to do..ths time is rely very hard..losing hope
> totally fedup vd ma life..dnt wann to live..hu hu hu hu hu hu


Hey RPandit, I know it's frustrating... we have to keep positive, our hopes high and be patient though....your file was queued at the end of May... they have probably finished the bulk of the files that were queued in April so they will start the May files soon... I know you have been waiting since Dec but they process files based on the date of queuing so what to do .... try to keep very very busy - my life is great during the weekdays as I'm sooo busy with work, but I get frustrated during the weekend cos I've got more time to think abt the visa... so try to distract yourself.... that's the only way...


----------



## nina999

Whoever has called themselves "Vbab" in the spreadsheet, have you received your visa yet? Your file has been in the queue for a long time..Please let us know.. thanks


----------



## rpandit

nina999 said:


> Hey RPandit, I know it's frustrating... we have to keep positive, our hopes high and be patient though....your file was queued at the end of May... they have probably finished the bulk of the files that were queued in April so they will start the May files soon... I know you have been waiting since Dec but they process files based on the date of queuing so what to do .... try to keep very very busy - my life is great during the weekdays as I'm sooo busy with work, but I get frustrated during the weekend cos I've got more time to think abt the visa... so try to distract yourself.... that's the only way...


thnks for this mental support..but ma biggest mistake of lyf is tht i have left d job 
vl try to follow ur words in some odr way..again thnks swty


----------



## abhisek

rpandit said:


> thnks for this mental support..but ma biggest mistake of lyf is tht i have left d job
> vl try to follow ur words in some odr way..again thnks swty


Panditji not to worry...jobs come n go....please appreciate the time u r with family.....
Cheers


----------



## nannu

nina999 said:


> Whoever has called themselves "Vbab" in the spreadsheet, have you received your visa yet? Your file has been in the queue for a long time..Please let us know.. thanks


Hi Nina,

Vbab and many other users in the SS have been inactive for a long time. 

Following users have not been active (or atleast not posted anything in the SS or forum for last 2 months)


Uvsh
Hari rimal
Alok
poonam86
Smatilda
Aussieboy
Piyu
MaSS21
Qwer
imirage
Vinsan
RPSingh
Sowjanya
muchim
vbab
visaoz


----------



## singh_26

*Update*



leonardverma said:


> hi guys just to update
> i lodged on 09/05/2013 and called today n operator mention my file is in the que for final decision but didn't tell me the exact date.
> 
> can u plz update also i have already provided Pcc and medical along with the appliaction


Hi Nannu,
Please update* leo* di caprio details in SS :ranger:


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> Please update* leo* di caprio details in SS :ranger:


His DOL is already in the SS.
He does not know when the CO was assigned or the file was queued. so there is nothing to update.


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> His DOL is already in the SS.
> He does not know when the CO was assigned or the file was queued. so there is nothing to update.


hi nannu,'
but he mentioned that his file is in queue ...........


----------



## singh_26

rpandit said:


> heyy
> im not pandit lyk odrs temple pandit...its only ma sir name that i got after marg..honestly i dnt lyk ma sir name  but i love ma huby alotttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt.....


well said Rpandit


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> hi nannu,'
> but he mentioned that his file is in queue ...........


yes, but he does not know the date when it was forwarded.


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> yes, but he does not know the date when it was forwarded.


hi Nannu,
Now u r talking like a true Administrator   
if u don't mind as per my suggestion.. u can put today's date as he calld and informed by operator today itself..rest do what u think is right


----------



## tomi1234

sree-raj said:


> HI Nannu,
> 
> my wife applied for the tourist visa.
> 
> Date of lodgement: 18/7/2013
> Grant letter: 19/7/2013.
> 
> Can you also please update, when you get a chance, my DOL for partner visa, it is 20/6/2013 not 26/6/2013.
> 
> Cheers,


tourist visa is a waste of money, they going to ask u to leave australia just to forward ur case for finale que


----------



## mohit101

Hey guys, Do we get VISA’s on Saturday’s? Read it somewhere in the post that we do get!
It’s been waiting of 8 and half months now? When will VISA be granted? Now I am getting worried and angry


----------



## singh_26

mohit101 said:


> Hey guys, Do we get VISA’s on Saturday’s? Read it somewhere in the post that we do get!
> It’s been waiting of 8 and half months now? When will VISA be granted? Now I am getting worried and angry


Hi Mohit101,
As u asked on saturday's Ahc is closed so there is no chance of getting visa's on saturday..the only way u can check about ur visa on saturday is whether ur TFN is updated or not..if it is then U can expect visa within 2-3 working days..and one more news for u as some other expat member's also waiting from 8 month's someone from them calld AHC and the operator told him they r trying to clear december or 2012 applicant's by end of august..so pls wait for 2 weeks..good news is on the way.. hope thia will help u..


----------



## singh_26

mohit101 said:


> Hey guys, Do we get VISA’s on Saturday’s? Read it somewhere in the post that we do get!
> It’s been waiting of 8 and half months now? When will VISA be granted? Now I am getting worried and angry


Hi Mohit101,
As u asked on saturday's Ahc is closed so there is no chance of getting visa's on saturday..the only way u can check about ur visa on saturday is whether ur TFN is updated or not..if it is then U can expect visa within 2-3 working days..and one more news for u as some other expat member's also waiting from 8 month's someone from them calld AHC and the operator told him they r trying to clear december or 2012 applicant's by end of august..so pls wait for 2 weeks..good news is on the way.. hope thia will help u..


----------



## shammi

*spouse visa*

Hii, mohit 
When ur file is forward for final decision.


----------



## mohit101

singh_26 said:


> Hi Mohit101,
> As u asked on saturday's Ahc is closed so there is no chance of getting visa's on saturday..the only way u can check about ur visa on saturday is whether ur TFN is updated or not..if it is then U can expect visa within 2-3 working days..and one more news for u as some other expat member's also waiting from 8 month's someone from them calld AHC and the operator told him they r trying to clear december or 2012 applicant's by end of august..so pls wait for 2 weeks..good news is on the way.. hope thia will help u..


Hi Singh, appreciate for sharing info. Hope we all get visas soon.


----------



## mohit101

shammi said:


> Hii, mohit
> When ur file is forward for final decision.


Hi shammi,
Dol - 9th Nov 12
Forwarded - 31st May 13


----------



## shammi

*spouse visa*

Hii mohit
My file is forward for final decision in starting of may


----------



## shammi

*spouse visa*

Hii
My file is forward for final decision in starting of may , plz anyone tell me , any chances of visa grant in this mnth ...I have completed 72 days already ..


----------



## mohit101

shammi said:


> Hii mohit
> My file is forward for final decision in starting of may


Lets pray we get it soon.


----------



## shiny2013

hi all,
my husband has applied tourist visa for sponsored stream last week in Australia.
any idea when il get it approved?
if lodged in india it takes a week,but there he has not even received acknowledgement for docs after a week


----------



## srvj

s00071609 said:


> There are basically two reasons for this:
> First- its a government department authorized to decide on someone's future and they owe no obligation to favor its clients because they are dealing with foreign national with no rights in the eye of aussie law. This applies to entire immi
> 
> Second- In india, they are themselves the people who have gone through visa process and understand very well what it means for us. so they take for granted that we cud get them fired if we were to really go for it.
> 
> In australia, respect and high level of customer service is mandatory and even Indians working in immi in aus will try to keep those ethos of Aussies by being polite.
> 
> Its nothing more than expression of their position and power to you and me.
> 
> If you guys really want to do something about this- I can call the global feedback and discuss how we can make an effective complaint. There is no risk in telling anything to feedback unit because its illegal for them disclose any info we give.
> 
> Any one who calls AHC in the future- please note down the time you start speaking with the person. Dont even need a name. Everyone keep a note of the time and a note: why you think the person is rude. Anyone agrees?????????????



Hi 

I agree with you, but my opinion is, as you mention in previous post first point *"they are dealing with foreign national with no rights in the eye of aussie law."* 

When we lodge our application they clearly state that *Global standard time is avg 12 months and in India 7 months, and please limit the number of calls to AHC*

I feel like immigration is not a normal/standard service like other services provided by govt and we can expect it to be follow standards to some extent but not demand it as foreign nationals.

As you said here in aus service standards are very high, every service has clearly mentioned standard service agreement times. Users will try to contact them only after the agreed time frame. 

But here with AHC, not everyone but many people contact them regarding visa before 7 months. I have seen many posts saying I am crossed 7 months and still waiting.

Aus govt is not so care about applicants, we chose aus we are asking them for visa... and *it would be difficult for them to implement same Australian standard service procedure in all countries so, I believe that they are following Local service standard.*

Imagine can we call Indian passport office/any other service and ask them do fast service. I know the service of Indian embassy in Sydney, its no way compared to Aus service(now its better with VSF)

Good thing is you have every right to complain about service and nothing wrong and it does not effect you. A large number of complaints may move the immi.

good luck to all applicants..


----------



## jaiganesh

hello friends,

i am new to this forum

Dol : 08.02.2013 vfs nepal
Medical : 19.04.2013
asked CO for update 
still no medical update from HOC Sydney.


----------



## DivyaBalsa

*visaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

And *finally!!!!!* Got my *visa grant notification*  on 18th july After 15months i got iiiittttttttttttttttttttlane::clap2:
Thanks for all ur support  I wish everybody get their visa soon
My best wishes to everybody here. god is with us, hold strong, u will make it



good luck,
Divya Balsa


----------



## jaiganesh

abhisek said:


> Mine was done on 30th April and uploaded on 3rd May so probably next week I reckon.......will let ya know......


hey abhisek.

where did you took medical is it in norvic. i took at norvic on 15.04.2013 and was uploaded on 19.04.2013. but still at HOC sydney.

what' ur status do let me know.


----------



## shammi

*spouse visa*



DivyaBalsa said:


> And *finally!!!!!* Got my *visa grant notification*  on 18th july After 15months i got iiiittttttttttttttttttttlane::clap2:
> Thanks for all ur support  I wish everybody get their visa soon
> My best wishes to everybody here. god is with us, hold strong, u will make it
> 
> 
> 
> good luck,
> Divya Balsa


Hii divya
When ur file is forward for final decision plz tell me


----------



## abhisek

jaiganesh said:


> hey abhisek.
> 
> where did you took medical is it in norvic. i took at norvic on 15.04.2013 and was uploaded on 19.04.2013. but still at HOC sydney.
> 
> what' ur status do let me know.


Hey jaiganesh I did my medicals from Nepal international clinic on 30th April and it was uploaded on 3rd May and was cleared probably after 10th June someday as my file was placed in queue for final decision on 16th July....
You probably should check with your CO to see as I think it should have been cleared by now as your DOL and medical is before me...
Cheers


----------



## jaiganesh

thanks for updating as my co mailed me that they are waiting for my medical clearance. Is there any way out contacting HOC sydney, by mail, phone etc.

thanks


----------



## abhisek

jaiganesh said:


> thanks for updating as my co mailed me that they are waiting for my medical clearance. Is there any way out contacting HOC sydney, by mail, phone etc.
> 
> thanks


Hey am not sure about the procedure to contact HOC but you may be able to contact global feedback. See if you have their number or let me know and I will find it for you...


----------



## Becky26

Hi guys!!

My husband and I have been trying to get our partner visa 309 & 100 application ready. It took us a month and a half to get everything together. 

After having our file rejected once in Australia (losing $3000) because of lack of evidence to prove that our relationship was genuine, we tried to be as clear as possible in presenting our evidence.


So finally we submitted our visa application today. Paid $2680 for the application again :-/ 
I am Freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :O
I'm from India an my husband is an Australian citizen. We were told that it will take 7 months to process the application. I'm very scared after having read a few posts, some people on here have been waiting for their applications to get approved and have been separated from their loved ones for months and some even years. 

This is my profile:-

Application submitted- July 19th, 2013

Application submission centre- VFS Global Pvt Ltd, New Delhi.

Nationality- Indian 

Husband/Sponsor- Australian Citizen 

National police checks from India and Australia- Submitted July 19th, 2013

Medicals submitted- TBA

Case officer assigned- TBA

Visa Granted- TBA

Any kind of advice/help will be useful. Thank you guys.

Let the painful wait begin!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rpandit

hii..
is it necessary to change old passport vd husband sir name after marriage before applying 309??
is there any chance of rejection due to old passport.??
plz reply if anyone have some idea..
waitng


----------



## Becky26

tomi1234 said:


> tourist visa is a waste of money, they going to ask u to leave australia just to forward ur case for finale que




Correctly said!!

If one has applied for an Offshore Partner Visa, Immigration will not grant you the Partner Visa until you leave Australia. I have read quite a few posts where applicants have left Australia and have gone to some neighbouring country of Australia (commonly, New Zealand) and there has been nothing heard from the CO in regards to the Visa Grant. When they are contacted, they tell the applicant that yes their file is going through the final checks and it won't take much longer.


What I've learnt from my experience with Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) in Australia and AHC in India is once you've applied for a Visa all you can do is just sit tight wait and most of all PRAY!!! The calls and emails are all a waste of time and energy. Everything happens when it has to happen. For them you are just a File number.

People at the AHC don't know what we are going through or what we have gone through. They just think that we are someone who is trying to get into Australia. 

I myself have lived in Australia for over 4 years and been with my Husband for over 2 years, living together. And after everything, we were denied our visa just because the CO at the DIAC office in Brisbane couldn't/didn't bother contacting either me or my husband to request/ask for additional documents to prove that our relationship was genuine. 
And so I had to leave Australia to apply for my Spouse Visa again which could only be done offshore. 
My husband and I have never been separated from each other since we have been together. So he couldn't bare the thought of me gone for God knows how many months. So he decided to pack his bags and leave Australia with me.

No officer at the DIAC or AHC sees all the ups and downs that couples have been through to be with each other. And because of all this processing time we have to spend time apart from each other as soon as they get married; just to wait for a stamp that gives them the permission to spend their life with their life partner in the same country. 

Ridiculous!!!!

Anyways I just hope all of you get your visas approved who have been waiting for much longer than me. 
Good Luck

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

rpandit said:


> hii..
> is it necessary to change old passport vd husband sir name after marriage before applying 309??
> is there any chance of rejection due to old passport.??
> plz reply if anyone have some idea..
> waitng



Hi rpandit,

I tried to get my husband's name on my passport and to change my maiden name to married name. But because my passport was renewed in Australia by the Indian High Commission in Canberra, the Passport Agents in India are pretty much saying that they will have to get my current passport cancelled just because it wasn't issued in India and then get my husband'd name on it.

So stupid that the Indian High Commission in Australia is a part of India in Australia itself and the people here are not even accepting that authority.

I just can't get my head around some of the stuff that happens here.

As for getting you husband's name on your passport, it is not compulsory. As long as there is a Marriage Certificate proving you are married, should be enough. 
I couldn't get my name changed or my husband's name on my passport so I jus got an Affidavit done that says that I am married that I'm giving up my maiden name for my married name.

Hope this help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

rpandit said:


> hii..
> is it necessary to change old passport vd husband sir name after marriage before applying 309??
> is there any chance of rejection due to old passport.??
> plz reply if anyone have some idea..
> waitng


If you have enough evidence of relationship than you dont need to worry.


----------



## jaiganesh

abhisek said:


> Hey am not sure about the procedure to contact HOC but you may be able to contact global feedback. See if you have their number or let me know and I will find it for you...


i shall be grateful brother if you can find it for me


----------



## Veronica

singh_26 said:


> well said Rpandit


Not at all well said The post is almost unintelligable due to use of text speak. Post has been deleted.


----------



## singh_26

jaiganesh said:


> i shall be grateful brother if you can find it for me


HI jaiganesh,
Global Health Sydney number is 0061-133177 .u can call them and ask them about ur medicl's//Please be polite while u talk to operator..


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> HI Becky26,
> Sad to hear that ur application got rejected by AHC...
> 1) Why Ahc rejected ur application if u have genuine marriage???
> 2) What documents u have submitted when u lodged ur application first time...
> Early reply will be highly appreciable



Hi singh_26,

My husband and I were engaged when we applied for the first time in Australia.
We were only asked to submit the following documents:-

1. Form 47SP from the Applicant;
2. Copy of my Passport;
3. Form 40SP from the Sponsor;
4. Copy of my Fiance's (now Husband) Australian Birth Certificate; and 
5. 2 X Form 888 Statutory Declarations from our friends.

No evidence of relationship was taken or asked to provide. I didn't have much information about Partner Visa then, so what ever information we were given by the officer who was helping our case, we just followed it without doing our own research. Paid $3060 as the application fees and then got a denial letter due to no evidence of relationship being genuine in 2 months and a week.
Only if I had the information I have now, my partner visa would have been approved in record 2 months time. 
Now I have learnt so much, I can write a book on it. 
This time when we applied for our Visa for the second time, my file was 7 cm thick.

All I can say is, *time is the luxury most of us can't afford*. 

How far has you visa application gone so far. When did you apply for your Visa?
Sorry I'm new to this forum, haven't read all the posts. 

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nannu

rpandit said:


> hii..
> is it necessary to change old passport vd husband sir name after marriage before applying 309??
> is there any chance of rejection due to old passport.??
> plz reply if anyone have some idea..
> waitng


Hi Rpandit,

It is not mandatory to chnage ur sir name or to have ur husbands name added to ur passport. 
You may apply with ur madien name, but if you have changed ur surname or ur passport then you must inform AHC about it. If you do not inform them, then that might affect ur visa application.

Hope that helps.


Nannu


----------



## nannu

DivyaBalsa said:


> And *finally!!!!!* Got my *visa grant notification*  on 18th july After 15months i got iiiittttttttttttttttttttlane::clap2:
> Thanks for all ur support  I wish everybody get their visa soon
> My best wishes to everybody here. god is with us, hold strong, u will make it
> 
> 
> 
> good luck,
> Divya Balsa


Congratulations Divya...and all the best for your life ahead lane: :clap2:!!!

May I know why it took so long for you to get the visa?

Cheers
nannu


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> My husband and I have been trying to get our partner visa 309 & 100 application ready. It took us a month and a half to get everything together.
> 
> After having our file rejected once in Australia (losing $3000) because of lack of evidence to prove that our relationship was genuine, we tried to be as clear as possible in presenting our evidence.
> 
> 
> So finally we submitted our visa application today. Paid $2680 for the application again :-/
> I am Freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :O
> I'm from India an my husband is an Australian citizen. We were told that it will take 7 months to process the application. I'm very scared after having read a few posts, some people on here have been waiting for their applications to get approved and have been separated from their loved ones for months and some even years.
> 
> This is my profile:-
> 
> Application submitted- July 19th, 2013
> 
> Application submission centre- VFS Global Pvt Ltd, New Delhi.
> 
> Nationality- Indian
> 
> Husband/Sponsor- Australian Citizen
> 
> National police checks from India and Australia- Submitted July 19th, 2013
> 
> Medicals submitted- TBA
> 
> Case officer assigned- TBA
> 
> Visa Granted- TBA
> 
> Any kind of advice/help will be useful. Thank you guys.
> 
> Let the painful wait begin!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky, Welcome to the forum

I have added your details in the SS. In future, may i request you to provide u r details to be added in the SS, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once u do that SRVJ or Nannu will add ur details in the SS .


----------



## Becky26

Hi nannu,

Thank you for your help. I'll keep things updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## farkot

Start of new week lets hope atleast this week there be more exciting news of issuing more visas.

Last week was bloody dry with not much good news.

All the best to every one who is waiting from long time.

Cheers


----------



## arpitaravalia

congrats divya.... have a great life


----------



## arpitaravalia

i hope this week more ppl get visa..


----------



## s00071609

i CALLED GLOBAL FEEDBACK- MEDICAL 15 MAY BEING PROCESSED. I TOLD THE OFFICER THAT AHC IS HEIGHT OF RUDITY. HE SAID TO NOTE TIME IF ANYONE IS RUDE. PLS DO SO U GOT NTH TO LOOSE. SEND ME PRIVATE MESSAGE IF ANY AHC STAFF IS RUDE. I TALKED TO STAFF HERE AND HE WAS WILLING TO HELP. PLS .... KATIA NO LONGER EXISTS. PLS NOTE TIME OF CALL


----------



## singh_26

DivyaBalsa said:


> And *finally!!!!!* Got my *visa grant notification*  on 18th july After 15months i got iiiittttttttttttttttttttlane::clap2:
> Thanks for all ur support  I wish everybody get their visa soon
> My best wishes to everybody here. god is with us, hold strong, u will make it
> 
> 
> 
> good luck,
> Divya Balsa


Congrats Divya..have a great life ahead


----------



## Spousevisa

What about applicants like Ishtpal and Balhary? Have they got their visa?


----------



## jaiganesh

s00071609 said:


> i CALLED GLOBAL FEEDBACK- MEDICAL 15 MAY BEING PROCESSED. I TOLD THE OFFICER THAT AHC IS HEIGHT OF RUDITY. HE SAID TO NOTE TIME IF ANYONE IS RUDE. PLS DO SO U GOT NTH TO LOOSE. SEND ME PRIVATE MESSAGE IF ANY AHC STAFF IS RUDE. I TALKED TO STAFF HERE AND HE WAS WILLING TO HELP. PLS .... KATIA NO LONGER EXISTS. PLS NOTE TIME OF CALL


can you give me the no. of global feedback- medical as my CO is yet to receive the medical clearance which was done on 19.04.2013.


----------



## s00071609

ahc num pls?????????????????????????


----------



## singh_26

s00071609 said:


> ahc num pls?????????????????????????


Number for Global health sydney is 133177


----------



## shammi

*spouse visa*

I have completed 74 days...its very hard to wait


----------



## OZVISA

Anyone waiting with file in queue for final decision in first week of june


----------



## mohit101

shammi said:


> I have completed 74 days...its very hard to wait


Did you check ur tfn? How long we have to wait?


----------



## shammi

mohit101 said:


> Did you check ur tfn? How long we have to wait?


I lodge application from india I think tfn only for those who apply from Australia


----------



## deepakabc

shammi said:


> I lodge application from india I think tfn only for those who apply from Australia


Hi guys can anybody tell what the matter with TFN. Did everbody need to apply the TFN before getting the spouse visa approved ?


----------



## shammi

singh_26 said:


> Hi shammi,
> u can check TFN is updated or not only if u applied from india.....there s no such reason to check tfn when u r already in australia..except on tourist visa


Hii singh 26 
I m in india now and never go Australia and I lodge my application from india through vfs Chandigarh punjab


----------



## shammi

singh_26 said:


> HI shammi,
> It's Better u keep on checking ur TFn if u have crossed 90 days or near to 90 days...
> link for checking tfn is below please fill the details and check :
> https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


Hii singh 26
In the form they ask for Australia n address bt I have no Australian address then what I do


----------



## Veronica

s00071609 said:


> i CALLED GLOBAL FEEDBACK- MEDICAL 15 MAY BEING PROCESSED. I TOLD THE OFFICER THAT AHC IS HEIGHT OF RUDITY. HE SAID TO NOTE TIME IF ANYONE IS RUDE. PLS DO SO U GOT NTH TO LOOSE. SEND ME PRIVATE MESSAGE IF ANY AHC STAFF IS RUDE. I TALKED TO STAFF HERE AND HE WAS WILLING TO HELP. PLS .... KATIA NO LONGER EXISTS. PLS NOTE TIME OF CALL


Please turn off your caps it is considered shouting and is bad manners on forums.
Also please read rule 6, no text speak is allowed on the forum.

Thank you


----------



## balhary

Becky26 said:


> Correctly said!!
> 
> If one has applied for an Offshore Partner Visa, Immigration will not grant you the Partner Visa until you leave Australia. I have read quite a few posts where applicants have left Australia and have gone to some neighbouring country of Australia (commonly, New Zealand) and there has been nothing heard from the CO in regards to the Visa Grant. When they are contacted, they tell the applicant that yes their file is going through the final checks and it won't take much longer.
> 
> 
> What I've learnt from my experience with Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) in Australia and AHC in India is once you've applied for a Visa all you can do is just sit tight wait and most of all PRAY!!! The calls and emails are all a waste of time and energy. Everything happens when it has to happen. For them you are just a File number.
> 
> People at the AHC don't know what we are going through or what we have gone through. They just think that we are someone who is trying to get into Australia.
> 
> I myself have lived in Australia for over 4 years and been with my Husband for over 2 years, living together. And after everything, we were denied our visa just because the CO at the DIAC office in Brisbane couldn't/didn't bother contacting either me or my husband to request/ask for additional documents to prove that our relationship was genuine.
> And so I had to leave Australia to apply for my Spouse Visa again which could only be done offshore.
> My husband and I have never been separated from each other since we have been together. So he couldn't bare the thought of me gone for God knows how many months. So he decided to pack his bags and leave Australia with me.
> 
> No officer at the DIAC or AHC sees all the ups and downs that couples have been through to be with each other. And because of all this processing time we have to spend time apart from each other as soon as they get married; just to wait for a stamp that gives them the permission to spend their life with their life partner in the same country.
> 
> Ridiculous!!!!
> 
> Anyways I just hope all of you get your visas approved who have been waiting for much longer than me.
> Good Luck
> 
> 
> Hi Becky26
> Your post scared me coz your story relates to me except the rejection of ur file, it's been 12 months now I been waiting for my visa, I hope I have submitted enough supporting docs to prove our relationship, what docs did u submit with with ur file, look in SS for my details plzz
> Thanks


----------



## shammi

shammi said:


> Hii singh 26
> In the form they ask for Australia n address bt I have no Australian address then what I do


Plz tell me singh 26


----------



## balhary

DivyaBalsa said:


> And *finally!!!!!* Got my *visa grant notification*  on 18th july After 15months i got iiiittttttttttttttttttttlane::clap2:
> Thanks for all ur support  I wish everybody get their visa soon
> My best wishes to everybody here. god is with us, hold strong, u will make it
> 
> 
> 
> good luck,
> Divya Balsa


Hi divya,
Congrats and thanks for the post, I been waiting for ur post, at least now I can say that COs start doing some work.


----------



## shiny2013

shiny2013 said:


> hi all,
> my husband has applied tourist visa for sponsored stream last week in Australia.
> any idea when il get it approved?
> if lodged in india it takes a week,but there he has not even received acknowledgement for docs after a week


someone pls provide feedback


----------



## shammi

Hii singh 26 
In the form they ask for Australian address but I have no Australia n address plz tell me


----------



## mohit101

shammi said:


> Hii singh 26
> In the form they ask for Australian address but I have no Australia n address plz tell me


Put ur spouse address mate.


----------



## balhary

Spousevisa said:


> What about applicants like Ishtpal and Balhary? Have they got their visa?


Hi Spousevisa,
My CO playing hide n seek with me on the phone, I called her in the end of June after 3 months and she said she will definitely gonna tell me something about my file in 1st week of July, but nothing happened, then I emailed her on 10 July but no response, on 12 july Friday 3:00pm i called her 3 times but every time she said i will call back with in 5 mins, then finally she said i will not go home untill i call u, n no call on that day aswell ,then I emailed IMMI about her den 17 July she emailed me to ask me goo time to call, I replied her same day n now it's 22 July no call till today.uhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## shammi

mohit101 said:


> Put ur spouse address mate.


Okk thanx mohit


----------



## balhary

DivyaBalsa said:


> And *finally!!!!!* Got my *visa grant notification*  on 18th july After 15months i got iiiittttttttttttttttttttlane::clap2:
> Thanks for all ur support  I wish everybody get their visa soon
> My best wishes to everybody here. god is with us, hold strong, u will make it
> 
> 
> 
> good luck,
> Divya Balsa


Congrats Divya,
Did u do u medical and police clearance again ?
Who was ur CO ?
Where in Aus ?
Plz reply


----------



## nina999

Hi everyone!!!! *My husband got his visa today!!!!! * SOoooooooooooo happpyyyyyyy...  It came sooner than I expected as his file was queued on the 13th of May...(however we had sent all additional docs by 20th April). DOL was 18th Feb 2013. Thanks to you guys- you kept me going...it was tough but we did it... good luck to you all... I'll hang around for a bit and happy to answer any questions. 

In the whole of the 5 month wait we only called the AHC three times... and they were very polite every time.

Gonna be seeing my hubby sooooon  lane:lane


----------



## shammi

nina999 said:


> Hi everyone!!!! *My husband got his visa today!!!!! * SOoooooooooooo happpyyyyyyy...  It came sooner than I expected as his file was queued on the 13th of May...(however we had sent all additional docs by 20th April). DOL was 18th Feb 2013. Thanks to you guys- you kept me going...it was tough but we did it... good luck to you all... I'll hang around for a bit and happy to answer any questions.
> 
> In the whole of the 5 month wait we only called the AHC three times... and they were very polite every time.
> 
> Gonna be seeing my hubby sooooon  lane:lane


Congrats nina
My DOL is 8 feb and file is forward for final decision in starting of may bt still no news , I mail my co 3 times bt everytime same answer file is in queue for final decision


----------



## singh_26

nina999 said:


> Hi everyone!!!! *My husband got his visa today!!!!! * SOoooooooooooo happpyyyyyyy...  It came sooner than I expected as his file was queued on the 13th of May...(however we had sent all additional docs by 20th April). DOL was 18th Feb 2013. Thanks to you guys- you kept me going...it was tough but we did it... good luck to you all... I'll hang around for a bit and happy to answer any questions.
> 
> In the whole of the 5 month wait we only called the AHC three times... and they were very polite every time.
> 
> Gonna be seeing my hubby sooooon  lane:lane


Congrats NINA999,
HAVE A GREAT LIFE AHEAD...


----------



## Nkk

Congratulations.. Enjoy 

Whats ur CO Code?



nina999 said:


> Hi everyone!!!! *My husband got his visa today!!!!! * SOoooooooooooo happpyyyyyyy...  It came sooner than I expected as his file was queued on the 13th of May...(however we had sent all additional docs by 20th April). DOL was 18th Feb 2013. Thanks to you guys- you kept me going...it was tough but we did it... good luck to you all... I'll hang around for a bit and happy to answer any questions.
> 
> In the whole of the 5 month wait we only called the AHC three times... and they were very polite every time.
> 
> Gonna be seeing my hubby sooooon  lane:lane


----------



## nina999

Nkk said:


> Congratulations.. Enjoy
> 
> Whats ur CO Code?


CO code 2, SCO code 103


----------



## Riyaaz

OZVISA said:


> Anyone waiting with file in queue for final decision in first week of june


Hi Ozvisa,
There are many, mine is 3rd week of June.


----------



## Harman cheema

Is anyone's file queued on 23 may???


----------



## OZVISA

Riyaaz how abt ur case officer and medicals. When did u do that..and where ru in india or aus


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Hey Nina Congratulations!!
I am a feb applicant too(21st feb). However my file was sent for final decision on 3rd May and I submitted all the required documents by 26th April. With a few Feb visa grants happening this month, I am keeping my hopes high!!





nina999 said:


> Hi everyone!!!! *My husband got his visa today!!!!! * SOoooooooooooo happpyyyyyyy...  It came sooner than I expected as his file was queued on the 13th of May...(however we had sent all additional docs by 20th April). DOL was 18th Feb 2013. Thanks to you guys- you kept me going...it was tough but we did it... good luck to you all... I'll hang around for a bit and happy to answer any questions.
> 
> In the whole of the 5 month wait we only called the AHC three times... and they were very polite every time.
> 
> Gonna be seeing my hubby sooooon  lane:lane





Harman cheema said:


> Is anyone's file queued on 23 may???





Nkk said:


> Congratulations.. Enjoy
> 
> Whats ur CO Code?


----------



## Spousevisa

Who is your CO? you can PM me the code...
This is really very bad... People here have been waiting for more than 9 months now for their grant whereas there are so many who have got their visa in 4 months and 5 months time.. When they grant other applicants visa in 5 months, where does their 7 months and 12 months processing time go



balhary said:


> Hi Spousevisa,
> My CO playing hide n seek with me on the phone, I called her in the end of June after 3 months and she said she will definitely gonna tell me something about my file in 1st week of July, but nothing happened, then I emailed her on 10 July but no response, on 12 july Friday 3:00pm i called her 3 times but every time she said i will call back with in 5 mins, then finally she said i will not go home untill i call u, n no call on that day aswell ,then I emailed IMMI about her den 17 July she emailed me to ask me goo time to call, I replied her same day n now it's 22 July no call till today.uhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Riyaaz

OZVISA said:


> Riyaaz how abt ur case officer and medicals. When did u do that..and where ru in india or aus


Hi Ozvisa My family Medicals were done in march and cleared in June and file was qued on 20 June.
I am in Aust my family is in India.

You can check dates of other applicants in the spreadsheet @
https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

Thanks.


----------



## OZVISA

Riyaaz said:


> Hi Ozvisa My family Medicals were done in march and cleared in June and file was qued on 20 June.
> I am in Aust my family is in India.
> 
> You can check dates of other applicants in the spreadsheet @
> https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for the link we did medical in last week may and was cleared within a week as i rang ahc then


----------



## nina999

Hi guys,
My husband got an email earlier today that his visa got granted... is this email sufficient for him to come to Australia or does he have to wait for a letter that is posted to him? Thanks


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Nina999,

He can travel with the grant letter.. that is the grant email that he has received this morning...



nina999 said:


> Hi guys,
> My husband got an email earlier today that his visa got granted... is this email sufficient for him to come to Australia or does he have to wait for a letter that is posted to him? Thanks


----------



## Harman cheema

nina999 said:


> Hi guys,
> My husband got an email earlier today that his visa got granted... is this email sufficient for him to come to Australia or does he have to wait for a letter that is posted to him? Thanks


Hi Nina I think it's sufficient until unless he got grant number on the email. And Australia is now label free country. So just handover the passport to immigration officers on airport with the letter they can check it from ur passport no.


----------



## Leeon

nina999 said:


> Hi guys,
> My husband got an email earlier today that his visa got granted... is this email sufficient for him to come to Australia or does he have to wait for a letter that is posted to him? Thanks


Hi Nina . congts :clap2:hav a blessed life in aus ..


----------



## saras712

nina999 said:


> Hi everyone!!!! *My husband got his visa today!!!!! * SOoooooooooooo happpyyyyyyy...  It came sooner than I expected as his file was queued on the 13th of May...(however we had sent all additional docs by 20th April). DOL was 18th Feb 2013. Thanks to you guys- you kept me going...it was tough but we did it... good luck to you all... I'll hang around for a bit and happy to answer any questions.
> 
> In the whole of the 5 month wait we only called the AHC three times... and they were very polite every time.
> 
> Gonna be seeing my hubby sooooon  lane:lane


Congrtes....enjoy


----------



## balhary

Spousevisa said:


> Who is your CO? you can PM me the code...
> This is really very bad... People here have been waiting for more than 9 months now for their grant whereas there are so many who have got their visa in 4 months and 5 months time.. When they grant other applicants visa in 5 months, where does their 7 months and 12 months processing time go


Co code -9, Preeti Arora 
I knew her code but now I had look for her code


----------



## nannu

nina999 said:


> Hi everyone!!!! *My husband got his visa today!!!!! * SOoooooooooooo happpyyyyyyy...  It came sooner than I expected as his file was queued on the 13th of May...(however we had sent all additional docs by 20th April). DOL was 18th Feb 2013. Thanks to you guys- you kept me going...it was tough but we did it... good luck to you all... I'll hang around for a bit and happy to answer any questions.


Congratulations Nina !!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

The week has started with a good news..... hope many more will continue coming . :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nina999

nannu said:


> Congratulations Nina !!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> The week has started with a good news..... hope many more will continue coming . :fingerscrossed:


*Thanks Nannu... special thanks to u and SRVJ for your work on the spreadsheet... and thanks for everyone else too who has helped out. *

Thanks to everyone who wished me well  I wish the same for you... all the best in Aus!! All the May queued applicants, you don't have long now :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: fingers crossed for you..

Look after each other.. I know it can get frustrating but your day will come too.. and hoping that's sooner rather than later... 

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## farkot

nina999 said:


> Hi guys,
> My husband got an email earlier today that his visa got granted... is this email sufficient for him to come to Australia or does he have to wait for a letter that is posted to him? Thanks


Congratulations.

Im worried why hello and leon not getting visa even after crossing 80 days in queue.


----------



## nina999

farkot said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Im worried why hello and leon not getting visa even after crossing 80 days in queue.


Thanks!

It's really a mystery how AHC works... though the queue has a strong influence on the date of grant. I also noticed that the total number of days may also have some weight... majority of grants occur after total days crosses 150 days (the exception to this was the applicants who got their visas just before the June AHC break when AHC granted more than 30 visas in May)... leon and hello are up to 139 days... this is just speculation..


----------



## nkdangar

Harman cheema said:


> Is anyone's file queued on 23 may???


yes mate, mine was queued on 23 May. DOL 19-2-13.


----------



## Harman cheema

nkdangar said:


> yes mate, mine was queued on 23 May. DOL 19-2-13.


Any expectation this month ???


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

If thats the case I completed 151 days today . My file has been placed in the decision queue for 80 days now  I wrote an email to my case officer today, but I'm least hopeful that shell respond






nina999 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's really a mystery how AHC works... though the queue has a strong influence on the date of grant. I also noticed that the total number of days may also have some weight... majority of grants occur after total days crosses 150 days (the exception to this was the applicants who got their visas just before the June AHC break when AHC granted more than 30 visas in May)... leon and hello are up to 139 days... this is just speculation..


----------



## Riyaaz

destinyatdoorstep said:


> If thats the case I completed 151 days today . My file has been placed in the decision queue for 80 days now  I wrote an email to my case officer today, but I'm least hopeful that shell respond


Hi Destiny
That's what I asked last week to the AHC operator and they said that all cases are not same every one has a different story and diff circumstances and all can't be compared.
As said by nina that's really a mystery
An unpredictable mystery, so sit tight and wait !!
That's all we can do....


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Is there anyone here whose CO code is 12. If yes, have you every tried sending emails and has she responded back


----------



## Becky26

balhary said:


> Becky26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Becky26
> Your post scared me coz your story relates to me except the rejection of ur file, it's been 12 months now I been waiting for my visa, I hope I have submitted enough supporting docs to prove our relationship, what docs did u submit with with ur file, look in SS for my details plzz
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi balhary,
> 
> I didn't to scare people with my post. I apologize if I did. I was just sharing my bitter experience, My previous application had no evidence proving my relation with my husband. Which was because of the information that I was provided from my compliance officer at the DIAC Brisbane office.
> 
> Processing time in India is still much better as compared to Australia. I have read some posts where people have been waiting for their Visa approval for 24 months and still no answer from the Immigration Departments. Delay usually happens when there are communication delays between certain departments, like medical, police checks.
> 
> All I can say is sit tight and wait. If you don't hear any thing soon, call them and tell them your situation, even though your call means nothing to them, they do things at their own pace. Call is just for your own peace of mind.
> 
> My second application which I submitted on July 19th, 2013 had the following documents proving our relationship was genuine:-
> 
> 1. Evidence of Relationship: Personal letters written by both the applicant and the sponsor telling the history of the relationship.
> 
> 2. Our Marriage details:- Australian Marriage Certificate, Our wedding invitation card, Our Wedding Photographs.
> 
> 3. Evidence that we had been living together for over 1 and a half year in Australia:- Rental agreements, personal letters from our landlords stating that we had been living together as a couple.
> 
> 4. Social Photographs:- Photos of me and my husband with our friends at parties socializing as a couple. Proof that our relationship was known to other people and not just something private or hidden.
> 
> 5. Holidays together:- The holidays we have spent together, photographs of us sigh seeing places while travelling, tickets bought for sight seeing, hotel bookings and payment confirmations of the hotels we stayed at together, flight bookings and boarding passes from our holidays.
> 
> 6. Finances:- Our Joint Bank Account Statements from the bank in Australia, Online Rent payment transfers for the two of us, grocery shopping transactions, etc.
> 
> 7. Statutory declarations from our friends in Australia, An affidavit from my parents done in India, An affidavit signed by me stating that I am changing my Maiden name to my Married name.
> 
> 8. Photographs of us since we became a couple in April 2011 with friends, work colleagues, family and my parents in India.
> 
> Hope this help.
> 
> Let me know if you have more questions.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
Click to expand...


----------



## Aary

Hi smaha...
Did u call Ahc? Have u got any information pls let me know.


----------



## SMaha

Aary said:


> Hi smaha...
> Did u call Ahc? Have u got any information pls let me know.


hi aary
i did call AHC..but i was told nothing new..under processing..just a wait and watch game...did u happen to speak to ne1 urself?? i suggest u too call and find out..our date of queuing is the same..nething ur told differently mayb able to give us hope..!
Regards!


----------



## shammi

SMaha said:


> hi aary
> i did call AHC..but i was told nothing new..under processing..just a wait and watch game...did u happen to speak to ne1 urself?? i suggest u too call and find out..our date of queuing is the same..nething ur told differently mayb able to give us hope..!
> Regards!


Hii smaha whats ur DOL nd when ur file is forward for final decision


----------



## SMaha

shammi said:


> Hii smaha whats ur DOL nd when ur file is forward for final decision


hi shammi 
my DOL is 30th october 2012, sent to queue on 27th May 2013, delay due to medical clearance..its 9 months since my application..and the wait is excruciating.:noidea::frusty:


----------



## shammi

SMaha said:


> hi shammi
> my DOL is 30th october 2012, sent to queue on 27th May 2013, delay due to medical clearance..its 9 months since my application..and the wait is excruciating.:noidea::frusty:


My file is forward for final decision in 8 may 2013 , I hope visa grant in this mnth ..


----------



## SMaha

shammi said:


> My file is forward for final decision in 8 may 2013 , I hope visa grant in this mnth ..


i am starting to lose hope.. down in the dumps..very very very depressed.......


----------



## shammi

SMaha said:


> i am starting to lose hope.. down in the dumps..very very very depressed.......


I know its very hard bt plz dnt loose hope we will get visa soon


----------



## SMaha

shammi said:


> I know its very hard bt plz dnt loose hope we will get visa soon


thanks shammi..
hope ur words come true soon... July is coming to a close.....starting to become very depressed and upset..
Hope this week is better than the last 9 months..!


----------



## Aary

SMaha said:


> hi aary
> i did call AHC..but i was told nothing new..under processing..just a wait and watch game...did u happen to speak to ne1 urself?? i suggest u too call and find out..our date of queuing is the same..nething ur told differently mayb able to give us hope..!
> Regards!


Hi smaha...

Thanks for ur reply. Today I mailed my Co and asked same question.he sent the same mail what he has sent me last time and told global processing time 12 months. All my hopes gone away from me. Really don't know what to do. There is no chances for tv also. Getting angry with everyone....


----------



## Aary

I think you ll get ur visa within this month because ur co told not to apply for tv and also grant I'd not so far... So don't lose ur hope smaha...


----------



## SMaha

Aary said:


> I think you ll get ur visa within this month because ur co told not to apply for tv and also grant I'd not so far... So don't lose ur hope smaha...


hi aary
yes that was the only silver lining to the cloud..that he said not to apply for TV..but its been 2 weeks to that as well..so dunno what to think.. Like every1 is saying files queued in May are being finalized now..lets see..maybe this trying time will end in a week or 2.. Lets hope for the best..U have ur son to care for..be positive..kids are the sunshine in parent's lives..!
Please do keep me posted of any development at ur end..u can send me a private message as well..
Regards!


----------



## SMaha

Aary said:


> Hi smaha...
> 
> Thanks for ur reply. Today I mailed my Co and asked same question.he sent the same mail what he has sent me last time and told global processing time 12 months. All my hopes gone away from me. Really don't know what to do. There is no chances for tv also. Getting angry with everyone....


try calling them and insist on talking to ur CO.. see if that helps..! even ur CO had mailed u not to apply for TV..right? i maybe wrong, but i recollect a post regarding that....???


----------



## Aary

SMaha said:


> try calling them and insist on talking to ur CO.. see if that helps..! even ur CO had mailed u not to apply for TV..right? i maybe wrong, but i recollect a post regarding that....???


No smaha he never told me like that.he used to send standard reply like file queued for final decision once it reaches the front decision will be and u ll be noticed. Really worried...


----------



## Aary

shammi said:


> Hii aary
> Whats ur dol when ur file is forward for final decision. ?


Hi shammi,

My dol 18 oct 12... My file was queued for final decision on 27 may...


----------



## Justanu

*Got the grant finally!*

Dear all the people on this group!
Would like to let you know that I got my grant today... There was no tfn update till today. 
I applied on 18th Jan and my file was queued for final decision on 2nd of May.
This forum is the one that gave me the hope and the necessary information to keep the hope.
Hence would like to extend my sincere gratitude to one and all. 
Am lookin to leave this Saturday. 
Thanks once again. For those who are losing hope pls keep the faith.


----------



## shammi

Justanu said:


> Dear all the people on this group!
> Would like to let you know that I got my grant today... There was no tfn update till today.
> I applied on 18th Jan and my file was queued for final decision on 2nd of May.
> This forum is the one that gave me the hope and the necessary information to keep the hope.
> Hence would like to extend my sincere gratitude to one and all.
> Am lookin to leave this Saturday.
> Thanks once again. For those who are losing hope pls keep the faith.


Congrats jastanu ..my file was queued for final decision on 8th may ..I hope my visa also grant in this mnth


----------



## Hello.

Congrats Justanu!!


----------



## farkot

What a start of week... good to c good news flowing....


----------



## nannu

Justanu said:


> Dear all the people on this group!
> Would like to let you know that I got my grant today... There was no tfn update till today.
> I applied on 18th Jan and my file was queued for final decision on 2nd of May.
> This forum is the one that gave me the hope and the necessary information to keep the hope.
> Hence would like to extend my sincere gratitude to one and all.
> Am lookin to leave this Saturday.
> Thanks once again. For those who are losing hope pls keep the faith.


Congratulations Justanu :clap2::clap2:

Happy for you ... hope many more grants come in this months :fingerscrossed:


----------



## arpitaravalia

congrats justanu, and nina... have a great life ahead...


----------



## Leeon

Justanu said:


> Dear all the people on this group!
> Would like to let you know that I got my grant today... There was no tfn update till today.
> I applied on 18th Jan and my file was queued for final decision on 2nd of May.
> This forum is the one that gave me the hope and the necessary information to keep the hope.
> Hence would like to extend my sincere gratitude to one and all.
> Am lookin to leave this Saturday.
> Thanks once again. For those who are losing hope pls keep the faith.


..

Hey Justanu. congts ..Hav a great life ahead. God bless..


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



Justanu said:


> Dear all the people on this group!
> Would like to let you know that I got my grant today... There was no tfn update till today.
> I applied on 18th Jan and my file was queued for final decision on 2nd of May.
> This forum is the one that gave me the hope and the necessary information to keep the hope.
> Hence would like to extend my sincere gratitude to one and all.
> Am lookin to leave this Saturday.
> Thanks once again. For those who are losing hope pls keep the faith.


Hi Justanu,
Congratulation...have a great happy married life ahead..:clap2:lane::clap2:


----------



## Aary

Justanu said:


> Dear all the people on this group!
> Would like to let you know that I got my grant today... There was no tfn update till today.
> I applied on 18th Jan and my file was queued for final decision on 2nd of May.
> This forum is the one that gave me the hope and the necessary information to keep the hope.
> Hence would like to extend my sincere gratitude to one and all.
> Am lookin to leave this Saturday.
> Thanks once again. For those who are losing hope pls keep the faith.


Congrats justanu....


----------



## shammi

Hii aary 
Jastanu file was also queued in may I think our visa also grant in this mnth:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gurinder1985

My wife's file was queued on 1st May, hopefully she will get her visa in this month...


----------



## shammi

Gurinder1985 said:


> My wife's file was queued on 1st May, hopefully she will get her visa in this month...


Hi gurinder 
I hope so , now its our turn ...


----------



## Aary

shammi said:


> Hii aary
> Jastanu file was also queued in may I think our visa also grant in this mnth:fingerscrossed:


I don't think so shammi...I don't know how the Ahc works? Some of them waiting for one year...I don't have any hope on them...


----------



## jaiganesh

hi all

is it possible that file shall be forwarded for final decision before medical clearance. Does every CO sends a mail stating that their file has forwarded for final decision. If yes then as per spread sheet the file which has been handled CO atul Bakhsi has never sent mail stating it has been qued for final decision. 

Also any one whose file has been handling by CO atul bakshi ever sent a mail stating that file has forwarded for final decision.

thanks


----------



## balhary

Hi all, 

CO asked for Re-do PCC , medical and recent conversation evidence


----------



## Spousevisa

But why again?



balhary said:


> Hi all,
> 
> CO asked for Re-do PCC , medical and recent conversation evidence


----------



## shammi

balhary said:


> Hi all,
> 
> CO asked for Re-do PCC , medical and recent conversation evidence


But why.?


----------



## Spousevisa

Congrats!!!

Have a great life...




Justanu said:


> Dear all the people on this group!
> Would like to let you know that I got my grant today... There was no tfn update till today.
> I applied on 18th Jan and my file was queued for final decision on 2nd of May.
> This forum is the one that gave me the hope and the necessary information to keep the hope.
> Hence would like to extend my sincere gratitude to one and all.
> Am lookin to leave this Saturday.
> Thanks once again. For those who are losing hope pls keep the faith.


----------



## Srinipushpa

Hi All,

I am new to this forum but I was following all your posts. This is very helpful. Congratulation to all those who got their visa and all the best who is waiting for. Me too waiting for my Visa.

My DOL is 14-Feb-2013
Medical completed date--22-Apr-2013
CO assigned date--8-Apr-2013
Queued for final decision on 10-05-2013.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## OZVISA

jaiganesh said:


> hi all
> 
> is it possible that file shall be forwarded for final decision before medical clearance. Does every CO sends a mail stating that their file has forwarded for final decision. If yes then as per spread sheet the file which has been handled CO atul Bakhsi has never sent mail stating it has been qued for final decision.
> 
> Also any one whose file has been handling by CO atul bakshi ever sent a mail stating that file has forwarded for final decision.
> 
> thanks


Its defnly not possible at all for file to be queued for decision before medicals are done. This forum and my experience holds that u dont get mail saying file is given for final decision. I did call ahc abt progress of my wifes file 20 days after medical and within four hours i got email that file ia quued for decision. May be my file was queued for decison even before tht but they dont send any email abt tht. Hope it helps a bit


----------



## leonardverma

Srinipushpa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum but I was following all your posts. This is very helpful. Congratulation to all those who got their visa and all the best who is waiting for. Me too waiting for my Visa.
> 
> My DOL is 14-Feb-2013
> Medical completed date--22-Apr-2013
> CO assigned date--8-Apr-2013
> Queued for final decision on 10-05-2013.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:



hi sri really appreciate that u share this info but can u tell me how do u know the dates caz i applied 9/05/13 and called few days ago n operator told me my file is in final que but refuse to provide me any further details e.g dates when co allocated n file forwarded to sco


----------



## Srinipushpa

Hi Leonardverma, I got mail from my CO stating that it has been queued for final decision.


----------



## leonardverma

Srinipushpa said:


> Hi Leonardverma, I got mail from my CO stating that it has been queued for final decision.


can u tell when u lodged ?


----------



## nannu

Srinipushpa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum but I was following all your posts. This is very helpful. Congratulation to all those who got their visa and all the best who is waiting for. Me too waiting for my Visa.
> 
> My DOL is 14-Feb-2013
> Medical completed date--22-Apr-2013
> CO assigned date--8-Apr-2013
> Queued for final decision on 10-05-2013.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi Srinipushpa

:welcome:

Your details have been added to the Spreadsheet, In furute, May i request you to provide your details to be added in the sheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the SS .


----------



## Srinipushpa

Thank you Nannu and thanks for the updates also


----------



## Simfeb

Hi...I am new to forum but I was closely following this forum from past few months and can understand the frustration every one is going through...so,I am here to share my experience...
DOL:13/02/2013
tourist visa applied:15/02/2013
tourist visa granted:21/02/2013
Entered Australia:10/03/2013
Leave Australia:30/05/2013
CO assigned:06/04/2013
CO code:7
Medical done:18/04/2013
File in queue:26/04/2013
Visa grant:23/07/2013

I was not asked to leave the country when my file was placed in queue...I never got reply from my CO...called Ahc twice to know the status of my file...and was told the date on which it was queued for final decision..


----------



## Srinipushpa

Congrats Simfeb have great life ahead in Australia


----------



## nannu

Simfeb said:


> Hi...I am new to forum but I was closely following this forum from past few months and can understand the frustration every one is going through...so,I am here to share my experience...
> DOL:13/02/2013
> tourist visa applied:15/02/2013
> tourist visa granted:21/02/2013
> Entered Australia:10/03/2013
> Leave Australia:30/05/2013
> CO assigned:06/04/2013
> CO code:7
> Medical done:18/04/2013
> File in queue:26/04/2013
> Visa grant:23/07/2013
> 
> I was not asked to leave the country when my file was placed in queue...I never got reply from my CO...called Ahc twice to know the status of my file...and was told the date on which it was queued for final decision..


Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## balhary

shammi said:


> But why.?


PCC , medical expired that's y


----------



## shammi

Simfeb said:


> Hi...I am new to forum but I was closely following this forum from past few months and can understand the frustration every one is going through...so,I am here to share my experience...
> DOL:13/02/2013
> tourist visa applied:15/02/2013
> tourist visa granted:21/02/2013
> Entered Australia:10/03/2013
> Leave Australia:30/05/2013
> CO assigned:06/04/2013
> CO code:7
> Medical done:18/04/2013
> File in queue:26/04/2013
> Visa grant:23/07/2013
> 
> I was not asked to leave the country when my file was placed in queue...I never got reply from my CO...called Ahc twice to know the status of my file...and was told the date on which it was queued for final decision..


Congrats


----------



## singh_26

Simfeb said:


> Hi...I am new to forum but I was closely following this forum from past few months and can understand the frustration every one is going through...so,I am here to share my experience...
> DOL:13/02/2013
> tourist visa applied:15/02/2013
> tourist visa granted:21/02/2013
> Entered Australia:10/03/2013
> Leave Australia:30/05/2013
> CO assigned:06/04/2013
> CO code:7
> Medical done:18/04/2013
> File in queue:26/04/2013
> Visa grant:23/07/2013
> 
> I was not asked to leave the country when my file was placed in queue...I never got reply from my CO...called Ahc twice to know the status of my file...and was told the date on which it was queued for final decision..


Congrats Sim-Feb


----------



## rpandit

Congratulation to simfeb and justanu...


----------



## singh_26

spouse309 said:


> hi frndzzzzzz
> ahc num plzzzzzzzzzz


Dial 011-41221000 and then press 1 & 2 after they pick your call


----------



## spouse309

singh_26 said:


> Dial 011-41221000 and then press 1 & 2 after they pick your call


Thanqqqq singh_26


----------



## spouse309

Hai friends,
Iam new to this forum 
DOL-11th jan 2013
CO assigned- 7th march 2013
Required documents submitted on -28th march 2013
File is in queue- 28th June 2013


----------



## rpandit

spouse309 said:


> Hai friends,
> Iam new to this forum
> DOL-11th jan 2013
> CO assigned- 7th march 2013
> Required documents submitted on -28th march 2013
> File is in queue- 28th June 2013


welcome spouse309,
can you please tell me who is your co??


----------



## saras712

Congrets to Justanu and SimFEb Enjoy your time with family and enjoy AUs


----------



## arpitaravalia

congrats sim feb....


----------



## garry020481

nkdangar said:


> i.e. If you apply on Valentine's Day, you have more chances to get the visas quicker!!:boxing:


got married on that day, hope co considers it!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nkdangar

garry020481 said:


> got married on that day, hope co considers it!! :fingerscrossed:


oho even i got married on that lucky day so lets hope to get that dream email sometime this week!:clap2:


----------



## spouse309

rpandit said:


> welcome spouse309,
> can you please tell me who is your co??


Hi rpandit,
CO-jitin Rawal


----------



## arpitaravalia

same here got married on 14th feb...


----------



## shammi

arpitaravalia said:


> same here got married on 14th feb...


Hii arpitaravalia
Whats your dol and when was your file queued..


----------



## arpitaravalia

shammi said:


> Hii arpitaravalia
> Whats your dol and when was your file queued..


DOL is 13.03.2013
and sent to sco for final decision on 22.05.2013


----------



## shammi

arpitaravalia said:


> DOL is 13.03.2013
> and sent to sco for final decision on 22.05.2013


Do you think our visa grant in this mnth .my file was queued on 8 may 2013


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

I got married on 14th feb too.. Seems like it is not a lucky day . I have crossed over 80 days since my file is in decision queue. Its 5 months since the date of lodgement. I emailed my CO and AHC. My CO did not reply but AHC replied with the 7-12 months crap. Later my husband emailed her. She replied giving the same reply. She says visas are granted according to date of lodgement.
I fall under the probable category whether the decision is based on the date of lodgement or on the file placed in decision queue


----------



## aarvee

Hi Friends..

My DOL is 22.3.2013 and my File is queued for decision. My CO has moved to another dept and I have no one to enquire. I called up AHC to ask if its alright to apply for a tourist visa and if it would impact my processing time for which the answer was that I can apply for the TV and it would not impact my processing time in any way. IS that true? I have been seeing threads here which say, the VISA Grant was delayed as the Applicant was in Australia. Kindly advice if I should take a tourist visa at this point and Go to AUS. Am in a dilemma. Plz Plz help.


----------



## nannu

aarvee said:


> Hi Friends..
> 
> My DOL is 22.3.2013 and my File is queued for decision. My CO has moved to another dept and I have no one to enquire. I called up AHC to ask if its alright to apply for a tourist visa and if it would impact my processing time for which the answer was that I can apply for the TV and it would not impact my processing time in any way. IS that true? I have been seeing threads here which say, the VISA Grant was delayed as the Applicant was in Australia. Kindly advice if I should take a tourist visa at this point and Go to AUS. Am in a dilemma. Plz Plz help.


Hi Aarvee.. what is your Case officer's code?


----------



## Harman cheema

Hi nannu what's going on... Humari baari kab aayegi???


----------



## s00071609

jaiganesh said:


> hi all
> 
> is it possible that file shall be forwarded for final decision before medical clearance. Does every CO sends a mail stating that their file has forwarded for final decision. If yes then as per spread sheet the file which has been handled CO atul Bakhsi has never sent mail stating it has been qued for final decision.
> 
> Also any one whose file has been handling by CO atul bakshi ever sent a mail stating that file has forwarded for final decision.
> 
> thanks


I am sure your medical is already cleared. They are processing about 15 days medical in a week. On monday- they were up to 15 May according to which yours is already cleared. Call Delhi and ask.


----------



## Riyaaz

.....


----------



## s00071609

Hi Rashu & Smatilda,
Did you get medical clearance yet? You sud have as long as further test is not required


----------



## Leeon

Hi Everybody..
There is no point in contacting AHC, once the application is been Queued to the final decision, from there the operator or C/O has no control. 
The C/O or the operator can only talk about standard waiting time, Unless u have an emergency reason to update or escalate the case. 
The above information was provided to me by an authorised aus mig agent. 
*
My personal experience some operators are kind enough to give more info than the "standard waiting time" answer.
*

All the best friends..


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Aarvee...

TV doesn't delay your partner visa...There are many applicants who have travelled on a TV and have got their partner visa within 7 months... If a decision has to be made on ur partner visa while your in Australia on TV , then your CO will ask you leave Aus well in advance.. Its ok if you go on a TV... I too was on a TV for three months... 



aarvee said:


> Hi Friends..
> 
> My DOL is 22.3.2013 and my File is queued for decision. My CO has moved to another dept and I have no one to enquire. I called up AHC to ask if its alright to apply for a tourist visa and if it would impact my processing time for which the answer was that I can apply for the TV and it would not impact my processing time in any way. IS that true? I have been seeing threads here which say, the VISA Grant was delayed as the Applicant was in Australia. Kindly advice if I should take a tourist visa at this point and Go to AUS. Am in a dilemma. Plz Plz help.


----------



## sokolova

oh...


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> Hi nannu what's going on... Humari baari kab aayegi???


Hi Harman, you are Sept 2012 applicant and your CO assign date is 22-Feb-13 (5 months approx) Is it correct?

Why it took so long for a CO to be assigned?


----------



## sokolova

so nice that I found this site... a lot of uswful information. thank u


----------



## Harman cheema

nannu said:


> Hi Harman, you are Sept 2012 applicant and your CO assign date is 22-Feb-13 (5 months approx) Is it correct?
> 
> Why it took so long for a CO to be assigned?


My agent submit my file electronically. After dat we receive an email to send the paper based file. N we send it in nov. then Christmas holidays n ol

I called ahc but they didn't told me anything


----------



## spouse309

Hi friends,
A small question regarding TFN
TFN is updated to only those applicants who applied through online or through VFS.


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> My agent submit my file electronically. After dat we receive an email to send the paper based file. N we send it in nov. then Christmas holidays n ol


Do you know the date when you sent it in November?


----------



## Harman cheema

nannu said:


> Do you know the date when you sent it in November?


I think last week of nov


----------



## nannu

spouse309 said:


> Hi friends,
> A small question regarding TFN
> TFN is updated to only those applicants who applied through online or through VFS.


Hi Spouse309,

TFN is provided for all visa applicants who will be working or earning an income in australia. It is like PAN number in India.

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

nannu


----------



## Harman cheema

Harman cheema said:


> I think last week of nov


I had a word with ahc operator in the morning n she told me my file is with sco but she didn't told me how long it will take


----------



## shammi

Harman cheema said:


> I had a word with ahc operator in the morning n she told me my file is with sco but she didn't told me how long it will take


Hi Harman
When your file was queued for final decision


----------



## Leeon

singh_26 said:


> Hi Leoon,
> can u pls tell ur date whn u lodge ur application


hey singh 26.

Dol - 5/Mar/13
qed for final decision - 3/May/13.

Good luck..


----------



## Harman cheema

shammi said:


> Hi Harman
> When your file was queued for final decision


23 may


----------



## farkot

Leeon said:


> hey singh 26.
> 
> Dol - 5/Mar/13
> qed for final decision - 3/May/13.
> 
> Good luck..


Hi Leon,

I guessing you should get visa this week or at last by next week. I am surprised to see that again people has to wait more than 84 days in the queue.

There were couple of jan and feb applicants who had not wait more than 60 days in the queue and got the visas.

All the best.


----------



## farkot

shammi said:


> Hi Harman
> When your file was queued for final decision


Hi Shammi,

Are your details there in the SS?


----------



## shammi

farkot said:


> Hi Shammi,
> 
> Are your details there in the SS?


No my dol is 8 feb 2013 nd file was queued for final decision on 8 may 2013


----------



## shammi

farkot said:


> Hi Shammi,
> 
> Are your details there in the SS?


I have completed 76 days


----------



## singh_26

*Details*



shammi said:


> I have completed 76 days


Hi Shammi,
Please Fill your details in SS. Follow the link mentioned below.


----------



## shammi

singh_26 said:


> Hi Shammi,
> Please Fill your details in SS. Follow the link mentioned below.


Hii singh do you think that my visa will grant in this mnth or starting of aug


----------



## farkot

shammi said:


> Hii singh do you think that my visa will grant in this mnth or starting of aug


Hi Shammi,

I guess you should receive visa in 2 weeks because you are close to 90 days which is the max time now a days for a file which in queued state.

This was better till june where people were getting in 70 days or below but after that it has increased again.

I am seeing that people like hello and leenon with more than 85 days in queue. hopefully you all receive your visa in 2 weeks.

Keep checking the TFN update and keep us posted too 

Best of luck!


----------



## shammi

farkot said:


> Hi Shammi,
> 
> I guess you should receive visa in 2 weeks because you are close to 90 days which is the max time now a days for a file which in queued state.
> 
> This was better till june where people were getting in 70 days or below but after that it has increased again.
> 
> I am seeing that people like hello and leenon with more than 85 days in queue. hopefully you all receive your visa in 2 weeks.
> 
> Keep checking the TFN update and keep us posted too
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks farkot


----------



## balhary

Hi all,
I went through the medical again but the panel doctor said the HAP-ID is not working, how long does it takes to activate ? And how long the police clearance from regional passport office takes ?
Medical
PCC from RPO( REGIONAL PASSPORT OFFICE) Is it ?
EOC - evidence of communication 
M I right ?


----------



## jaiganesh

hi frnds
my dol is 08.02.2013
medical on 19.04.2013
upon contacting CO last week informed still medical clearance is awaited.
i am damn furstated now.
Did any of you people mailed [email protected] regarding the medical clearance.
If yes pls help in this regard.
or is there any option contacting HOC sydney for medical clearance.

pls suggest which way is better.


----------



## jaiganesh

s00071609 said:


> I am sure your medical is already cleared. They are processing about 15 days medical in a week. On monday- they were up to 15 May according to which yours is already cleared. Call Delhi and ask.


I contacted my CO last week he said he is still waiting for medical clearance. don't know what to do its very frustrating


----------



## jaiganesh

shammi said:


> No my dol is 8 feb 2013 nd file was queued for final decision on 8 may 2013


my dol is also 80.02.2013. did you got mailed regarding queued for final decision.
when did you took medical and when it got cleared.
thanks


----------



## shammi

jaiganesh said:


> my dol is also 80.02.2013. did you got mailed regarding queued for final decision.
> when did you took medical and when it got cleared.
> thanks


Yeah my co emailed me, I have done my med on 8 april 2013


----------



## nannu

balhary said:


> Hi all,
> I went through the medical again but the panel doctor said the HAP-ID is not working, how long does it takes to activate ? And how long the police clearance from regional passport office takes ?
> Medical
> PCC from RPO( REGIONAL PASSPORT OFFICE) Is it ?
> EOC - evidence of communication
> M I right ?


Hi Balhary, 

I dont know about the HAP-ID, but the PCC from RPO takes only a couple of hours, if there is no adverse information against you. You should go to the Passport Seva Kender, and you will get the PCC same day.

Hope that helps!

Nannu


----------



## shammi

jaiganesh said:


> my dol is also 80.02.2013. did you got mailed regarding queued for final decision.
> when did you took medical and when it got cleared.
> thanks


After med I emailed my co on 8 may and he replied that my file is in queue for final decision .so I dnt know when my file was queued may be file queued before 8 may


----------



## nannu

jaiganesh said:


> hi frnds
> my dol is 08.02.2013
> medical on 19.04.2013
> upon contacting CO last week informed still medical clearance is awaited.
> i am damn furstated now.
> Did any of you people mailed [email protected] regarding the medical clearance.
> If yes pls help in this regard.
> or is there any option contacting HOC sydney for medical clearance.
> 
> pls suggest which way is better.


Hi Jaiganesh, 

I see that you are from Nepal and many other users who are from Nepal had to wait a long time from medical clearance.

s00071609, is also from Nepal, did medicals on 25-May-13 and is still waiting for clearance.


----------



## jaiganesh

nannu said:


> Hi Jaiganesh,
> 
> I see that you are from Nepal and many other users who are from Nepal had to wait a long time from medical clearance.
> 
> s00071609, is also from Nepal, did medicals on 25-May-13 and is still waiting for clearance.


thanks nanu is there any way out to enquire abt medical clearance


----------



## shammi

farkot said:


> Hi Shammi,
> 
> Are your details there in the SS?


Hi farkot
Have any chances that visa grant more than 90 days plz reply


----------



## nannu

jaiganesh said:


> thanks nanu is there any way out to enquire abt medical clearance


You can call Global Health Sydney and check the status of your medicals, 
Global Health Sydney number is 0061-133177.

:thumb:


----------



## shammi

nannu said:


> You can call Global Health Sydney and check the status of your medicals,
> Global Health Sydney number is 0061-133177.
> 
> :thumb:


Hi nannu
Have any chances that visa grant after more than 90 days plz reply


----------



## nannu

shammi said:


> Hi nannu
> Have any chances that visa grant after more than 90 days plz reply


Hi Shammi,

Do you know the dates:

1) When did your CO contact you to get he medicals done?
2) When did you CO mail you about file in queue for final decision?


----------



## shammi

nannu said:


> Hi Shammi,
> 
> Do you know the dates:
> 
> 1) When did your CO contact you to get he medicals done?
> 2) When did you CO mail you about file in queue for final decision?


Med 8 april 2013 ..after med I mailed my co on 8 may and he replied my file was queued for final decision so on 8 may my file was queued bt may be file queued before 8 may I dnt know the proper date bt 8 may my co mailed me about my file was in queue.


----------



## mohit101

Hey guys,

This is ridiculous! waiting for a spouse visa for last 9 months!! Mental torture...
I think something should be done to stop exceeding processing time for spouse visa.


Mehak Malhotra
DOL - 9th Nov
file queued for final decision 31st May due to delay in Medical processing

how many more delay's??

Such a pain in ass....will consult lawyer for this mental torture. Angry!!!1


----------



## vhm342

balhary said:


> Hi all,
> I went through the medical again but the panel doctor said the HAP-ID is not working, how long does it takes to activate ? And how long the police clearance from regional passport office takes ?
> Medical
> PCC from RPO( REGIONAL PASSPORT OFFICE) Is it ?
> EOC - evidence of communication
> M I right ?


Balhary,

Even My husband HAP-Id was'nt working in the month of Mar, so he emailed CO telling the HAP is not working, withing 2 days the CO gave a new HAP-Id. then he did the medicals.
so email your CO?


----------



## shammi

nannu said:


> Hi Shammi,
> 
> Do you know the dates:
> 
> 1) When did your CO contact you to get he medicals done?
> 2) When did you CO mail you about file in queue for final decision?


Nannu plz reply


----------



## nannu

shammi said:


> Hi nannu
> Have any chances that visa grant after more than 90 days plz reply


Hi Shammi,

Some Feb applicants, whose files were queued in May have received Visa this months, on the other hand there are 2012 applicants who are still waiting, there is no definable way that AHC works.

You are Feb applicant and close to completing 90 days in queued state, I guess you should receive visa soon, may in before end of August.

Keep checking the TFN update and Best of luck !!!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shammi

nannu said:


> Hi Shammi,
> 
> Some Feb applicants, whose files were queued in May have received Visa this months, on the other hand there are 2012 applicants who are still waiting, there is no definable way that AHC works.
> 
> You are Feb applicant and close to completing 90 days in queued state, I guess you should receive visa soon, may in before end of August.
> 
> Keep checking the TFN update and Best of luck !!!
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Thanks nannu


----------



## mohit101

nannu said:


> Hi Shammi,
> 
> Some Feb applicants, whose files were queued in May have received Visa this months, on the other hand there are 2012 applicants who are still waiting, there is no definable way that AHC works.
> 
> You are Feb applicant and close to completing 90 days in queued state, I guess you should receive visa soon, may in before end of August.
> 
> Keep checking the TFN update and Best of luck !!!
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


What abt me nannu...Nov applicant...queued on 31st May?


----------



## shammi

nannu said:


> Hi Shammi,
> 
> Some Feb applicants, whose files were queued in May have received Visa this months, on the other hand there are 2012 applicants who are still waiting, there is no definable way that AHC works.
> 
> You are Feb applicant and close to completing 90 days in queued state, I guess you should receive visa soon, may in before end of August.
> 
> Keep checking the TFN update and Best of luck !!!
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


hi nannu
Plz tell me visa grant according to dol or according to file queued


----------



## nannu

mohit101 said:


> What abt me nannu...Nov applicant...queued on 31st May?


Hi Mohit,

One of the user had called AHC earlier this month and the operator told that, they are trying to clear applications from 2012 to early March 2013, (whose files are in queue) by August. 

But the general trend observed (based on users who have posted their data in SS) is that visa's are being granted by Queued date unless to you are close to or already crossed 12 months standard time. 

But as i said in my earlier post, there is no definable way that AHC works and every case is different, only AHC or god can tell how they prioritize and process applications :

I wish you get your visa soon ray2:


----------



## nannu

shammi said:


> hi nannu
> Plz tell me visa grant according to dol or according to file queued


The general trend observed (based on users who have posted their data in SS) is that visa's are being granted by Queued date unless to you are close to or already crossed 12 months standard time.

*Note: This is my opinion and is only based on the data in the spreadsheet and may not be how AHC works in actual. *


----------



## balhary

nannu said:


> Hi Balhary,
> 
> I dont know about the HAP-ID, but the PCC from RPO takes only a couple of hours, if there is no adverse information against you. You should go to the Passport Seva Kender, and you will get the PCC same day.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Nannu


Thanks for reply,
I need to book an appointment date first which is already 14 days later  is there any other way to get it quick ?


----------



## mohit101

nannu said:


> Hi Mohit,
> 
> One of the user had called AHC earlier this month and the operator told that, they are trying to clear applications from 2012 to early March 2013, (whose files are in queue) by August.
> 
> But the general trend observed (based on users who have posted their data in SS) is that visa's are being granted by Queued date unless to you are close to or already crossed 12 months standard time.
> 
> But as i said in my earlier post, there is no definable way that AHC works and every case is different, only AHC or god can tell how they prioritize and process applications :
> 
> I wish you get your visa soon ray2:


Thanks mate! Appreciate your concern!


----------



## s00071609

nannu said:


> Hi Jaiganesh,
> 
> I see that you are from Nepal and many other users who are from Nepal had to wait a long time from medical clearance.
> 
> s00071609, is also from Nepal, did medicals on 25-May-13 and is still waiting for clearance.


This number is Global Feedback uni not Global Health, but you should call this number to ask as they have the info about medicals these days.

As I said- on Monday they were processing 15 of May and according to the trend they should be close to end of May. I haven't received any email from my CO and I am sure c is scrap as she never emailed back after asking for medical. I will call AHC to see if they received the clearance.


----------



## nannu

balhary said:


> Thanks for reply,
> I need to book an appointment date first which is already 14 days later  is there any other way to get it quick ?


Hi Balhary,

You dont have to wait for 14 days, PCC applicants are allowed to Walk-in:

Here is the procedure to apply for PCC:

1) Fill the Online PCC Application at https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink

2) Submit the online form and get the Application Reference Number (ARN) (*This should be atleast one day before you walk-in to the Passport Seva Kender, don't walk-in the same day*)
There is a Fee that you will have to pay (around INR 500, not sure of the exact amount)

3) Print the a copy of the online form with the Application Reference Number (ARN)

4)Walk-in to the PSK, at least one day *AFTER* you fill the online form and get ARN *(Don't go to the PSK the same day)*

5) Take the following documents:

*If you address is same as the one in the Passport:*
A) Old passport in original,
B) Self-attested photocopy of first two and last two pages including ECR/Non-ECR page
C) Self-attested photocopy of page of observation (if any).

*If you address is different from the one in the Passport:*
A) Old passport in original,
B) Self-attested photocopy of first two and last two pages including ECR/Non-ECR page
C) Self-attested photocopy of page of observation (if any).
D) Proof of Present Address (Water, Electricity, Telephone (Landline or Postpaid Bill, Aadhaar Card, ration card, Voter Card etc) 

*Links for your Reference:*
https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink
Online Form Submission : Apply Online : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva
Documents Required : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva
http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnli...hmentAdvisorSub?subDocID=7001&confirmDOB=7001

This is the procedure I followed when i applied for my PCC in December. There is a Fee that you will have to pay (around INR 500, not sure of the exact amount), Also I dont remember How I paid the fee, cash or online payment, I guess it was cash when I went to the PSK.

Hope this will help and save some time for you.


----------



## Becky26

Hey guys!!!

Hows things going? Did anyone get the good news this week? Any progress?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## shammi

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!!!
> 
> Hows things going? Did anyone get the good news this week? Any progress?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hii becky26
Whats ur dol and when ur file forward for final decision


----------



## nannu

shammi said:


> Hii becky26
> Whats ur dol and when ur file forward for final decision


Hi Shammi,

You can click on the following link to see the details of DOL, Co assgined, Queued etc;
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9

Nannu


----------



## Becky26

shammi said:


> Hii becky26
> Whats ur dol and when ur file forward for final decision



HI shammi,

My date of Lodgement is July 19th, 2013. This waiting period is so depressing even though my husband is in India with me. Not knowing what will happen or how long it will take to get get back to normal stress free life with my hubby.

My details are on the SS.

Hows things with you? How far has your application moved? When did you submit yours?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## shammi

Becky26 said:


> HI shammi,
> 
> My date of Lodgement is July 19th, 2013. This waiting period is so depressing even though my husband is in India with me. Not knowing what will happen or how long it will take to get get back to normal stress free life with my hubby.
> 
> My details are on the SS.
> 
> Hows things with you? How far has your application moved? When did you submit yours?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Dol 8 feb 2013 , file forward for final decision on 8 may now I have completed 77 days acc to 60 to 90 days theory.


----------



## Becky26

shammi said:


> Dol 8 feb 2013 , file forward for final decision on 8 may now I have completed 77 days acc to 60 to 90 days theory.


Oh I'm so sorry to hear its taking so long. Have you called AHC asking for an update regarding your file/final decision? 

Most of us are in this similar situation. Hang in there. Good news is not far away. Pray and hope for the best. 

Are you applying on De-facto basis or Marriage? 

You'll forget everything what you went through when you'll get your visa. This is a hurdle that we all have to jump to spend our lives with the one we love.

*Ironic thing* is that the people who go to Australia on a boat/illegally don't have to do 1/3 of the things we are asked to do. All of our cases are genuine and legit. They have more rights than us because they are asylum seekers.

Sometimes I think its cheaper and less depressing to get to Australia on a freaking boat!!!! LOL

Best wishes,
Becky


----------



## shammi

Becky26 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry to hear its taking so long. Have you called AHC asking for an update regarding your file/final decision?
> 
> Most of us are in this similar situation. Hang in there. Good news is not far away. Pray and hope for the best.
> 
> Are you applying on De-facto basis or Marriage?
> 
> You'll forget everything what you went through when you'll get your visa. This is a hurdle that we all have to jump to spend our lives with the one we love.
> 
> *Ironic thing* is that the people who go to Australia on a boat/illegally don't have to do 1/3 of the things we are asked to do. All of our cases are genuine and legit. They have more rights than us because they are asylum seekers.
> 
> Sometimes I think its cheaper and less depressing to get to Australia on a freaking boat!!!! LOL
> 
> Best wishes,
> Becky


hi becky
M applying marriage basis..nd I have mailed my co three times last time on 5 july but everytime he reply same that file is in queue for final decision .dnt know how much time takes for visa grant ..its really frustrating ...



Becky26 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry to hear its taking so long. Have you called AHC asking for an update regarding your file/final decision?
> 
> Most of us are in this similar situation. Hang in there. Good news is not far away. Pray and hope for the best.
> 
> Are you applying on De-facto basis or Marriage?
> 
> You'll forget everything what you went through when you'll get your visa. This is a hurdle that we all have to jump to spend our lives with the one we love.
> 
> *Ironic thing* is that the people who go to Australia on a boat/illegally don't have to do 1/3 of the things we are asked to do. All of our cases are genuine and legit. They have more rights than us because they are asylum seekers.
> 
> Sometimes I think its cheaper and less depressing to get to Australia on a freaking boat!!!! LOL
> 
> Best wishes,
> Becky


I saw mostly people getting their visas in 60 to 90 days after queue so lets see what happen.


----------



## Becky26

shammi said:


> hi becky
> M applying marriage basis..nd I have mailed my co three times last time on 5 july but everytime he reply same that file is in queue for final decision .dnt know how much time takes for visa grant ..its really frustrating ...


Hi Shammi,

Try calling them and see if you can get hold of your case officer if they can give you a decision date. I know it might not be as easy as it sounds as case officers are usually busy. 

If they still say that the file is queued for decision then all you can do is unfortunately wait. 
POINTER- Too many emails and phones calls can also annoy the case officer. That's the last thing you want 

Did your case officer ask you for additional documents?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## shammi

Becky26 said:


> Hi Shammi,
> 
> Try calling them and see if you can get hold of your case officer if they can give you a decision date. I know it might not be as easy as it sounds as case officers are usually busy.
> 
> If they still say that the file is queued for decision then all you can do is unfortunately wait.
> POINTER- Too many emails and phones calls can also annoy the case officer. That's the last thing you want
> 
> Did your case officer ask you for additional documents?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


no he didnt ask any documents only medical .


----------



## Becky26

shammi said:


> no he didnt ask any documents only medical .


Hmmmm.......

All I can say is sit tight and pray that they send you the approval letter soon. Shouldn't be too long now if everything is done.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## shammi

Becky26 said:


> Hmmmm.......
> 
> All I can say is sit tight and pray that they send you the approval letter soon. Shouldn't be too long now if everything is done.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Thanks becky
I hope my visa will grant in the end of this mnth or starting of aug.


----------



## s00071609

anone from nepal, pls put location as nepal. everyone knows visa get processed in delhi. Its important to see the trend.


----------



## s00071609

Hi Nannu 
Can you pls change my location to Nepal/Delhi on SS. I tried but it didn't change.
Also its better everyone uses such location- it might help identify who's frm where.


----------



## SMaha

*Finally!!!*

Dear All,
Got my grant letter today... :and TFN also updated...Finally after a long wait of almost 9 months.. got it today after plenty of follow ups, prayers and tears...m more relieved than anything else, thrilled to bits and much at peace!!!
Many Many thanks to all my new found friends here at the forum..U guys have been an immense support and a constant source of information..and sum of you have been a source of inspiration.. the wait is excruciating & its a physical pain to miss your partner..! All the best to all of you and especially to all the applicants waiting from 2012..(mohit101, harman cheema, aary, deepakabc, rpandit..etc..) one piece of advice-FOLLOW UP!!!!
Many thanks to SRVJ & Nannu for meticulously working on the SS.. Really appreciate your diligence..!:clap2::clap2::clap2: Please update the SS..
DOL-30th October
CO-8th Jan 2013
Medical Clearance & File to queue- 27th May 2013.
Grant-25th July 2013
Cheers all..! 
Good Luck and God Speed!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhisek

SMaha said:


> Dear All,
> Got my grant letter today... :and TFN also updated...Finally after a long wait of almost 9 months.. got it today after plenty of follow ups, prayers and tears...m more relieved than anything else, thrilled to bits and much at peace!!!
> Many Many thanks to all my new found friends here at the forum..U guys have been an immense support and a constant source of information..and sum of you have been a source of inspiration.. the wait is excruciating & its a physical pain to miss your partner..! All the best to all of you and especially to all the applicants waiting from 2012..(mohit101, harman cheema, aary, deepakabc, rpandit..etc..) one piece of advice-FOLLOW UP!!!!
> Many thanks to SRVJ & Nannu for meticulously working on the SS.. Really appreciate your diligence..!:clap2::clap2::clap2: Please update the SS..
> DOL-30th October
> CO-8th Jan 2013
> Medical Clearance & File to queue- 27th May 2013.
> Grant-25th July 2013
> Cheers all..!
> Good Luck and God Speed!:fingerscrossed:


Congrats mate........I wish I can have patience like you....


----------



## Leeon

SMaha said:


> Dear All,
> Got my grant letter today... :and TFN also updated...Finally after a long wait of almost 9 months.. got it today after plenty of follow ups, prayers and tears...m more relieved than anything else, thrilled to bits and much at peace!!!
> Many Many thanks to all my new found friends here at the forum..U guys have been an immense support and a constant source of information..and sum of you have been a source of inspiration.. the wait is excruciating & its a physical pain to miss your partner..! All the best to all of you and especially to all the applicants waiting from 2012..(mohit101, harman cheema, aary, deepakabc, rpandit..etc..) one piece of advice-FOLLOW UP!!!!
> Many thanks to SRVJ & Nannu for meticulously working on the SS.. Really appreciate your diligence..!:clap2::clap2::clap2: Please update the SS..
> DOL-30th October
> CO-8th Jan 2013
> Medical Clearance & File to queue- 27th May 2013.
> Grant-25th July 2013
> Cheers all..!
> Good Luck and God Speed!:fingerscrossed:


hey SMaha,

great news..have blessed and great life ahead with ur loved ones...lane::clap2:


----------



## shammi

SMaha said:


> Dear All,
> Got my grant letter today... :and TFN also updated...Finally after a long wait of almost 9 months.. got it today after plenty of follow ups, prayers and tears...m more relieved than anything else, thrilled to bits and much at peace!!!
> Many Many thanks to all my new found friends here at the forum..U guys have been an immense support and a constant source of information..and sum of you have been a source of inspiration.. the wait is excruciating & its a physical pain to miss your partner..! All the best to all of you and especially to all the applicants waiting from 2012..(mohit101, harman cheema, aary, deepakabc, rpandit..etc..) one piece of advice-FOLLOW UP!!!!
> Many thanks to SRVJ & Nannu for meticulously working on the SS.. Really appreciate your diligence..!:clap2::clap2::clap2: Please update the SS..
> DOL-30th October
> CO-8th Jan 2013
> Medical Clearance & File to queue- 27th May 2013.
> Grant-25th July 2013
> Cheers all..!
> Good Luck and God Speed!:fingerscrossed:


congrats smaha


----------



## rpandit

SMaha said:


> Dear All,
> Got my grant letter today... :and TFN also updated...Finally after a long wait of almost 9 months.. got it today after plenty of follow ups, prayers and tears...m more relieved than anything else, thrilled to bits and much at peace!!!
> Many Many thanks to all my new found friends here at the forum..U guys have been an immense support and a constant source of information..and sum of you have been a source of inspiration.. the wait is excruciating & its a physical pain to miss your partner..! All the best to all of you and especially to all the applicants waiting from 2012..(mohit101, harman cheema, aary, deepakabc, rpandit..etc..) one piece of advice-FOLLOW UP!!!!
> Many thanks to SRVJ & Nannu for meticulously working on the SS.. Really appreciate your diligence..!:clap2::clap2::clap2: Please update the SS..
> DOL-30th October
> CO-8th Jan 2013
> Medical Clearance & File to queue- 27th May 2013.
> Grant-25th July 2013
> Cheers all..!
> Good Luck and God Speed!:fingerscrossed:


congratulation..very happy for you..


----------



## Leeon

shammi said:


> Hi leeon
> Whats ur dol and when ur file was queued for final decision


.

hey shammi,

dol - 5/mar/13.
qed 4 final decision - 3/may/13..


----------



## shammi

Leeon said:


> .
> 
> hey shammi,
> 
> dol - 5/mar/13.
> qed 4 final decision - 3/may/13..


My file was queued 4 final decision 8 may2013 nd dol 8 feb 2013
Do you think our visa will grant in this mnth or starting of aug


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



SMaha said:


> Dear All,
> Got my grant letter today... :and TFN also updated...Finally after a long wait of almost 9 months.. got it today after plenty of follow ups, prayers and tears...m more relieved than anything else, thrilled to bits and much at peace!!!
> Many Many thanks to all my new found friends here at the forum..U guys have been an immense support and a constant source of information..and sum of you have been a source of inspiration.. the wait is excruciating & its a physical pain to miss your partner..! All the best to all of you and especially to all the applicants waiting from 2012..(mohit101, harman cheema, aary, deepakabc, rpandit..etc..) one piece of advice-FOLLOW UP!!!!
> Many thanks to SRVJ & Nannu for meticulously working on the SS.. Really appreciate your diligence..!:clap2::clap2::clap2: Please update the SS..
> DOL-30th October
> CO-8th Jan 2013
> Medical Clearance & File to queue- 27th May 2013.
> Grant-25th July 2013
> Cheers all..!
> Good Luck and God Speed!:fingerscrossed:


Finallyyyyyy...Many many Congratulation Smaha....and wish you happy married life ahead...:clap2:lane::clap2:


----------



## Aary

SMaha said:


> Dear All,
> Got my grant letter today... :and TFN also updated...Finally after a long wait of almost 9 months.. got it today after plenty of follow ups, prayers and tears...m more relieved than anything else, thrilled to bits and much at peace!!!
> Many Many thanks to all my new found friends here at the forum..U guys have been an immense support and a constant source of information..and sum of you have been a source of inspiration.. the wait is excruciating & its a physical pain to miss your partner..! All the best to all of you and especially to all the applicants waiting from 2012..(mohit101, harman cheema, aary, deepakabc, rpandit..etc..) one piece of advice-FOLLOW UP!!!!
> Many thanks to SRVJ & Nannu for meticulously working on the SS.. Really appreciate your diligence..!:clap2::clap2::clap2: Please update the SS..
> DOL-30th October
> CO-8th Jan 2013
> Medical Clearance & File to queue- 27th May 2013.
> Grant-25th July 2013
> Cheers all..!
> Good Luck and God Speed!:fingerscrossed:



Congrats smaha...Have a great life...


----------



## Aary

Aary said:


> Congrats smaha...Have a great life...


Hi smaha... May I know ur sco code???


----------



## Riyaaz

Congrats SMaha


----------



## Leeon

shammi said:


> My file was queued 4 final decision 8 may2013 nd dol 8 feb 2013
> Do you think our visa will grant in this mnth or starting of aug


.

Yes, i do ( this is my gut feeling) but I really don’t understand based on what criteria AHC grants visa. All we can do is hope for the best.


----------



## SMaha

shammi said:


> congrats smaha


thanks shammi..!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SMaha

Riyaaz said:


> Congrats SMaha


thanks Riyaaz!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SMaha

rpandit said:


> congratulation..very happy for you..


Thanks Rpandit..
All the best..Good news around the corner!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SMaha

singh_26 said:


> Finallyyyyyy...Many many Congratulation Smaha....and wish you happy married life ahead...:clap2:lane::clap2:


Thanks Singh_26!:fingerscrossed:
All the best!


----------



## SMaha

Aary said:


> Congrats smaha...Have a great life...


Thanks Aary..i truly wish u can get back with your husband as soon as u desire,..!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
My letter is signed by an officer who was a CO-(code 7)..i suspect she's been promoted..i think i read a post that she's been transferred to another dept..maybe its a promotion!
All the best!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nannu

SMaha said:


> Dear All,
> Got my grant letter today... :and TFN also updated...Finally after a long wait of almost 9 months.. got it today after plenty of follow ups, prayers and tears...m more relieved than anything else, thrilled to bits and much at peace!!!
> Many Many thanks to all my new found friends here at the forum..U guys have been an immense support and a constant source of information..and sum of you have been a source of inspiration.. the wait is excruciating & its a physical pain to miss your partner..! All the best to all of you and especially to all the applicants waiting from 2012..(mohit101, harman cheema, aary, deepakabc, rpandit..etc..) one piece of advice-FOLLOW UP!!!!
> Many thanks to SRVJ & Nannu for meticulously working on the SS.. Really appreciate your diligence..!:clap2::clap2::clap2: Please update the SS..
> DOL-30th October
> CO-8th Jan 2013
> Medical Clearance & File to queue- 27th May 2013.
> Grant-25th July 2013
> Cheers all..!
> Good Luck and God Speed!:fingerscrossed:


Congratulations SMaha....Enjoy your life :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SMaha

abhisek said:


> Congrats mate........I wish I can have patience like you....


hey abhishek..thanks for your wishes..i know ive been patient but my husband has been even more saintly....he's tolerated my tantrums and my impatience and my bouts of crying and screaming..!!! He deserves a crown for his tolerance!
All the best!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SMaha

nannu said:


> Congratulations SMaha....Enjoy your life :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SMaha

Leeon said:


> hey SMaha,
> 
> great news..have blessed and great life ahead with ur loved ones...lane::clap2:


thanks leeon..All the best!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SMaha

Dear All,
If i've missed thanking anybody, i apologise..
many many thanks...I hope and pray reunions happen when u want, where u want..!Home is what u make with your partner and family..otherwise its just a house..! 
All the best..!
Regards!


----------



## Aary

SMaha said:


> Thanks Aary..i truly wish u can get back with your husband as soon as u desire,..!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> My letter is signed by an officer who was a CO-(code 7)..i suspect she's been promoted..i think i read a post that she's been transferred to another dept..maybe its a promotion!
> All the best!:fingerscrossed:


Thanks smaha...hope soon I will get my visa but my co is not at all responsible don't know what to do...no other way to go.. I have to wait


----------



## mohit101

nannu said:


> Congratulations SMaha....Enjoy your life :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations Smaha....very gud news...happy for u...hope i will get it soon too! Cheers


----------



## mohit101

SMaha said:


> Dear All,
> Got my grant letter today... :and TFN also updated...Finally after a long wait of almost 9 months.. got it today after plenty of follow ups, prayers and tears...m more relieved than anything else, thrilled to bits and much at peace!!!
> Many Many thanks to all my new found friends here at the forum..U guys have been an immense support and a constant source of information..and sum of you have been a source of inspiration.. the wait is excruciating & its a physical pain to miss your partner..! All the best to all of you and especially to all the applicants waiting from 2012..(mohit101, harman cheema, aary, deepakabc, rpandit..etc..) one piece of advice-FOLLOW UP!!!!
> Many thanks to SRVJ & Nannu for meticulously working on the SS.. Really appreciate your diligence..!:clap2::clap2::clap2: Please update the SS..
> DOL-30th October
> CO-8th Jan 2013
> Medical Clearance & File to queue- 27th May 2013.
> Grant-25th July 2013
> Cheers all..!
> Good Luck and God Speed!:fingerscrossed:


Congrats Smaha! Happy for u...can u pls tell me when was ur tfn updated?
Also, i thought u had same co as me number 15 but u mentioned above no. 7...bit confused??
All the best!! Did u apply TV? Or did u ask ur co for applying TV what did he say?
Thanks in advance...just curious.


----------



## singh_26

As Smaha got her Visa yesterday so it proves right all those who calld AHC and gave updates about clearing last year applicant's first and then AHC look into this year Jan-feb apllicant's which i think Ahc doing side by side...so wait for few weeks more 2012 apllicant's and you all will hear good news.. cheers to those who got visa and rest don't be sad as AHC is working on our dreams..,,


----------



## balhary

nannu said:


> Hi Balhary,
> 
> You dont have to wait for 14 days, PCC applicants are allowed to Walk-in:
> 
> Here is the procedure to apply for PCC:
> 
> 1) Fill the Online PCC Application at https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink
> 
> 2) Submit the online form and get the Application Reference Number (ARN) (*This should be atleast one day before you walk-in to the Passport Seva Kender, don't walk-in the same day*)
> There is a Fee that you will have to pay (around INR 500, not sure of the exact amount)
> 
> 3) Print the a copy of the online form with the Application Reference Number (ARN)
> 
> 4)Walk-in to the PSK, at least one day *AFTER* you fill the online form and get ARN *(Don't go to the PSK the same day)*
> 
> 5) Take the following documents:
> 
> *If you address is same as the one in the Passport:*
> A) Old passport in original,
> B) Self-attested photocopy of first two and last two pages including ECR/Non-ECR page
> C) Self-attested photocopy of page of observation (if any).
> 
> *If you address is different from the one in the Passport:*
> A) Old passport in original,
> B) Self-attested photocopy of first two and last two pages including ECR/Non-ECR page
> C) Self-attested photocopy of page of observation (if any).
> D) Proof of Present Address (Water, Electricity, Telephone (Landline or Postpaid Bill, Aadhaar Card, ration card, Voter Card etc)
> 
> *Links for your Reference:*
> https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink
> Online Form Submission : Apply Online : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva
> Documents Required : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva
> http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnli...hmentAdvisorSub?subDocID=7001&confirmDOB=7001
> 
> This is the procedure I followed when i applied for my PCC in December. There is a Fee that you will have to pay (around INR 500, not sure of the exact amount), Also I dont remember How I paid the fee, cash or online payment, I guess it was cash when I went to the PSK.
> 
> Hope this will help and save some time for you.


Hi nannu, 
Thanks 
but I think the procedure has changed now. We cannot walk in we have to pay it online or in bank. 
Correct me if I m wrong


----------



## singh_26

balhary said:


> Hi nannu,
> Thanks
> but I think the procedure has changed now. We cannot walk in we have to pay it online or in bank.
> Correct me if I m wrong


Hi Balhary,
Procedure is still same i did PCC in april so there is no change ..need to pay fees of Rs 500 and that too by cash.just follw the process what nannu has mentioned in above thread


----------



## Harman cheema

Congrats SMAHA... Have a good one.


----------



## nannu

balhary said:


> Hi nannu,
> Thanks
> but I think the procedure has changed now. We cannot walk in we have to pay it online or in bank.
> Correct me if I m wrong


The procedure has changed for New Passport or changes to the existing passports, you have to take appointment for that. 
But for PCC, you don't have to take appointment. 
When you will fill and submit the online, you will be shown a message that will state the appointment is not required for PCC.


----------



## nannu

manv1983 said:


> To be very frank, Admin I guess i lil lazy, atleast he/she should update the sheet every alternative day !! Too much confusion, and if there are too many inactive member then stats should show only last 6/8 months instead of an year or so.
> 
> Secondly, anyone can help.
> 
> Does Surbhi Somanya sends confirmation email for File to be allocated to SCO or in que for decision or do we have to call her and ask ?
> 
> Please help


Hi Manv1983, 

There is a entry in the SS Form response sheet with your name, but you have not provided any new details.
Has your file been moved to the queue? If yes, please provide the date.


Nannu


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> The procedure has changed for New Passport or changes to the existing passports, you have to take appointment for that.
> But for PCC, you don't have to take appointment.
> When you will fill and submit the online, you will be shown a message that will state the appointment is not required for PCC.


Hi nannu,
Yes right don't know why balhary is having confusion ...just log in to the passport site and fill the form and take printout and go to passport seva kendra next morning. Even one who is going for pcc don't need to stand in queue also to enter passport kendra


----------



## jaiganesh

just called AHC delhi, operator informed me that they got my medical clearance on 13.07.2013 and told me my CO is doing further assessment. 
do you friends have any idea how much time does CO takes for further assessment upon receiving the medical clearance.
bit relief now my medical date is 19.04.2013


----------



## singh_26

Hi Nannu,
*Manv1983 *: CO told us file is ready to be forwarded to SCO , Ask to leave Australia !! Leaving on 10th Aug, Case Officer informed about the departure date !!!
check the comment is their in SS Form Response 1


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> *Manv1983 *: CO told us file is ready to be forwarded to SCO , Ask to leave Australia !! Leaving on 10th Aug, Case Officer informed about the departure date !!!
> check the comment is their in SS Form Response 1


Thank you Singh!!!


----------



## jaiganesh

s00071609 said:


> This number is Global Feedback uni not Global Health, but you should call this number to ask as they have the info about medicals these days.
> 
> As I said- on Monday they were processing 15 of May and according to the trend they should be close to end of May. I haven't received any email from my CO and I am sure c is scrap as she never emailed back after asking for medical. I will call AHC to see if they received the clearance.


hey bro i got my medical clearance on 13.07.2013. i think u should call AHC


----------



## singh_26

Completed 72 days And still CO not Assigned :-( :-( :-(


----------



## balhary

singh_26 said:


> Hi Balhary,
> Procedure is still same i did PCC in april so there is no change ..need to pay fees of Rs 500 and that too by cash.just follw the process what nannu has mentioned in above thread


Hi,
New rules applied from 1st July 2013,I have booked an appointment anyway but now in the appointment letter I made a mistake in 'place of birth' (should be my CITY name not my VILLAGE name)it is different from passport . Does it matters ? Or can I change it anyhow.it is just an appointment letter. Will it create problem? Has it happen to any body ?


----------



## balhary

singh_26 said:


> Hi nannu,
> Yes right don't know why balhary is having confusion ...just log in to the passport site and fill the form and take printout and go to passport seva kendra next morning. Even one who is going for pcc don't need to stand in queue also to enter passport kendra


Hi, 
Sorry guys for the confusion, I will do the same as u suggested let c what happen


----------



## singh_26

balhary said:


> Hi,
> Sorry guys for the confusion, I will do the same as u suggested let c what happen


hi balhary,
It's ok just chill


----------



## s00071609

shammi said:


> My file was queued ..completed 78 days dnt know how much time takes for visa grant


You guys should understand that getting medical cleared and having file queued is not only the factor you should consider. While it may make your processing quicker- DOL is considered as well. Marginal error of 3-4 weeks can be expected. If your visa is queued in 1.5 months you wont get visa in 90 days. If DOL had no meaning it would be like those people still waiting from 2009 who applied for visa - with cookery and hair dressing. DOL cannot be ignored- when you see how many days after queuing you are waiting- have a look at when you applied and scroll down on SS to see how many are waiting. SOme get processed quickly but not all.


----------



## SMaha

mohit101 said:


> Congrats Smaha! Happy for u...can u pls tell me when was ur tfn updated?
> Also, i thought u had same co as me number 15 but u mentioned above no. 7...bit confused??
> All the best!! Did u apply TV? Or did u ask ur co for applying TV what did he say?
> Thanks in advance...just curious.


hey mohit101
Thanks for your wishes..really hope your grant letter is on its way.. my CO was code no. 15. but none of the SCO's mentioned on the SS have signed my Grant letter.. it has been signed by the person shown as CO-code 7 on the SS. i think CO code 7 has changed her dept( i read a post sum where abt 2 CO's changing depts) so im assuming she's been promoted..
my TFN wasnt updated immediately after receiving the grant letter, my husband checked it at around 6pm IST-it was updated..
When i asked my CO abt applying for TV(i mailed on the 10th of July) he said no as finalisation was expected soon...so although i was contemplating applying for TV even yesterday, i did not apply..(i had filled the forms in a rage..hehe)
i hope ive answered ur queries satisfactorily..!
Best Regards:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Spousevisa

Congrats SMaha...
All the best... have a great life ahead 



SMaha said:


> hey mohit101
> Thanks for your wishes..really hope your grant letter is on its way.. my CO was code no. 15. but none of the SCO's mentioned on the SS have signed my Grant letter.. it has been signed by the person shown as CO-code 7 on the SS. i think CO code 7 has changed her dept( i read a post sum where abt 2 CO's changing depts) so im assuming she's been promoted..
> my TFN wasnt updated immediately after receiving the grant letter, my husband checked it at around 6pm IST-it was updated..
> When i asked my CO abt applying for TV(i mailed on the 10th of July) he said no as finalisation was expected soon...so although i was contemplating applying for TV even yesterday, i did not apply..(i had filled the forms in a rage..hehe)
> i hope ive answered ur queries satisfactorily..!
> Best Regards:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## SMaha

Harman cheema said:


> Congrats SMAHA... Have a good one.


Thanks Harman..
I wish u all the very best for your grant..god willing reunions will happen sooner rather than later..! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Spousevisa

New applicants to this forum, please update your CO name as well in the SS..


----------



## SMaha

Spousevisa said:


> Congrats SMaha...
> All the best... have a great life ahead


Thanks Spousevisa...
I wish u the best! We are both in Mumbai..close yet far.. much like the visa grant process..hehehe
Best Regards!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaiganesh

s00071609 said:


> Mine med was on 22 may and I called yesterday- its not cleared. I am not sure why ur was cleared on 13.07 coz on 8/07 they had finalised 30 April. Is your file queued?


my file is yet to be queued. AHC Operator told me that CO is still on assessment of file. Do you have any idea how long does they take to forward the file to SCO after receiving the medical clearance.

Further they have not contacted my sponsor and people i mentioned on form 888.

can file be queued without contacting them.


----------



## Spousevisa

Yes close yet far...
Read your post last night about your grant.. I can very well relate your situation to mine.. I am also in a similar situation like you were.. I hope this phase ends soon.. I am really very happy for you.. Hope you have a wonderful wonderful life with your husband... God bless you both 



SMaha said:


> Thanks Spousevisa...
> I wish u the best! We are both in Mumbai..close yet far.. much like the visa grant process..hehehe
> Best Regards!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sadface

*Waiting period*

Hi Guys,

Application submit and ack: 14 Feb 2013
Location: Delhi, India
Case officer: Ritu Arora
Medical Submitted: 30th June 2013
Application moved to Final Decision Queue: 8th July 2013 (I got a call from Ritu Ji that Medical has been received and now application has been moved to final decision).

Sent an email to Ritu Ji about the process and got a reply on 25/ 07/2013 as

"_As per our conversation on 08/07/2013, I informed you that the application has been queued for final decision and to ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. Whilst in general they will also be finalised in accordance with the date of lodgement, actual processing time for any given application is dependent upon a variety of factors. For example, some applications are complete when lodged and are therefore likely to be finalised more quickly than incomplete applications. The complexity of the application and time taken by applicants to respond to any requests for information also impact on the overall processing timeframe.

The department's service standard for processing partner visas is 12 months from the date of lodgement. Please be assured that we will endeavour to finalise your application within our standard processing time. 

I also liaised to you that it might take approx. two (2) months for your application to be finalised- for which you agreed to.
_
"

*My wife is pregnant - 5 months. I told Ritu Ji about it. 
*

What should I do next?


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi...

You can only wait for your visa.. Because she has clearly mentioned in her email that it takes approx 2 months time for finalization... I would suggest you to wait for two months atleast.. 



sadface said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Application submit and ack: 14 Feb 2013
> Location: Delhi, India
> Case officer: Ritu Arora
> Medical Submitted: 30th June 2013
> Application moved to Final Decision Queue: 8th July 2013 (I got a call from Ritu Ji that Medical has been received and now application has been moved to final decision).
> 
> Sent an email to Ritu Ji about the process and got a reply on 25/ 07/2013 as
> 
> "_As per our conversation on 08/07/2013, I informed you that the application has been queued for final decision and to ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. Whilst in general they will also be finalised in accordance with the date of lodgement, actual processing time for any given application is dependent upon a variety of factors. For example, some applications are complete when lodged and are therefore likely to be finalised more quickly than incomplete applications. The complexity of the application and time taken by applicants to respond to any requests for information also impact on the overall processing timeframe.
> 
> The department's service standard for processing partner visas is 12 months from the date of lodgement. Please be assured that we will endeavour to finalise your application within our standard processing time.
> 
> I also liaised to you that it might take approx. two (2) months for Ira’s application to be finalised- for which you agreed to.
> _
> "
> 
> *My wife is pregnant - 5 months. I told Ritu Ji about it.
> *
> 
> What should I do next?


----------



## sadface

Spousevisa said:


> Hi...
> 
> You can only wait for your visa.. Because she has clearly mentioned in her email that it takes approx 2 months time for finalization... I would suggest you to wait for two months atleast..


Is there any way to check the status online?


----------



## Spousevisa

Yes this is the site where you can check your visa status 

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

Start checking for your status once you complete 60 days... i.e after 8th september




sadface said:


> Is there any way to check the status online?


----------



## Spousevisa

This is the link https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home where you can check the pattern in which visa is granted.. Also, you can update your application details too if you wish to..

Hope this helps


----------



## Spousevisa

This is the link https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home where you can check the pattern in which visa is granted.. Also, you can update your application details too if you wish to..

Hope this helps




sadface said:


> Is there any way to check the status online?


----------



## sadface

Spousevisa said:


> Hi...
> 
> You can only wait for your visa.. Because she has clearly mentioned in her email that it takes approx 2 months time for finalization... I would suggest you to wait for two months atleast..


So basically pregnancy has no difference nor any emotion to them??

Well Yes! I cannot do anything.


----------



## Aussieboy

how can I know that SCO has been allocated or not?

My dol is 5/03/2013

Co allocated 25/4/2013


----------



## Spousevisa

File sent for final decision means sent to the SCO 




Aussieboy said:


> how can I know that SCO has been allocated or not?
> 
> My dol is 5/03/2013
> 
> Co allocated 25/4/2013


----------



## Aussieboy

I mean how do I know SCO has been allocated to my file or not? My wife already did medical and PCC as per CO's instruction ...

DO they send mail when file forwarded to SCO?


----------



## Spousevisa

Yes, your CO will inform you via email.. Sometimes Case officer's don't inform so to find out you have to call AHC and ask the operators



Aussieboy said:


> I mean how do I know SCO has been allocated to my file or not? My wife already did medical and PCC as per CO's instruction ...
> 
> DO they send mail when file forwarded to SCO?


----------



## Hello.

86 days in queue.....


----------



## shammi

Hello. said:


> 86 days in queue.....


80 days in a queue


----------



## Becky26

Hi guys!!!

How are you all?
Just had a question pop up in my head about Medical Check. After the Case Officer requests the applicant to undergo the medical examination and after everything is done as per advice, does anyone know how the applicant is able to check on the Medical Check Updates? 

As our medical reports are submitted via online system (eMedical) I was just wondering if there is a website we can go to so we can check if everything went alright or how far along the medical processing has got?

Look forward to your help.
Thanks heaps

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Hi guys!!!

How are you all?
Just had a question pop up in my head about Medical Check. After the Case Officer requests the applicant to undergo the medical examination and after everything is done as per advice, does anyone know how the applicant is able to check on the Medical Check Updates? 

As our medical reports are submitted via online system (eMedical) I was just wondering if there is a website we can go to so we can check if everything went alright or how far along the medical processing has got?

Look forward to your help.
Thanks heaps

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rpandit

68 days in queue...hope this coming week bring some more smiles..good luck to all..


----------



## jaiganesh

Becky26 said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> How are you all?
> Just had a question pop up in my head about Medical Check. After the Case Officer requests the applicant to undergo the medical examination and after everything is done as per advice, does anyone know how the applicant is able to check on the Medical Check Updates?
> 
> As our medical reports are submitted via online system (eMedical) I was just wondering if there is a website we can go to so we can check if everything went alright or how far along the medical processing has got?
> 
> Look forward to your help.
> Thanks heaps
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



hi becky
i took medical on 15.04.2013 and uploaded on 19.04.2013. By calling AHC two days back operator informed me that it was cleared and reciveived by them on 13.07.2013. As informed by the operator average time of getting medical clearance is 3 months.

Still if you want to enquire you can email to [email protected] or you can make a call to Sydney global heath no. +61133177.


----------



## abhisek

New week from tomorrow..... All the best to everyone waiting...


----------



## Becky26

jaiganesh said:


> hi becky
> i took medical on 15.04.2013 and uploaded on 19.04.2013. By calling AHC two days back operator informed me that it was cleared and reciveived by them on 13.07.2013. As informed by the operator average time of getting medical clearance is 3 months.
> 
> Still if you want to enquire you can email to [email protected] or you can make a call to Sydney global heath no. +61133177.



Hi jaignaesh,

Thank you for your reply. I hope AHC hurries things up specially for the people who have been waiting for over 7 months. This wait is unbearable.

Feels like our lives are on hold and our futures are in the hands of AHC.

Good luck to all. Hope the new week brings a lot more visa grants.
God Bless all.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## arpitaravalia

congrats smaha...


----------



## shammi

abhisek said:


> New week from tomorrow..... All the best to everyone waiting...


Hii abhisek whats your dol and when your file was queued


----------



## abhisek

shammi said:


> Hii abhisek whats your dol and when your file was queued


Hey shammi
My dol was 7th march and forwarded on 16th July.....


----------



## farkot

Hello. said:


> 86 days in queue.....


Hi Hello,

I have been waiting for your visa 

Because you are a march applicant.

I am also quite disappointed that you have not received your visa till now


----------



## ama04138739

rpandit said:


> 68 days in queue...hope this coming week bring some more smiles..good luck to all..


Hi Rpandit,

I am really hopping one of us or all of us (rpandit, dil482 and myself) should get grant by the end of this week and it will be a big relief. It looks like (Sowjanya, Hari rimal & Alok) have already received it as there is no post from them recently. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## garry020481

Aussieboy said:


> I mean how do I know SCO has been allocated to my file or not? My wife already did medical and PCC as per CO's instruction ...
> 
> DO they send mail when file forwarded to SCO?


hi aussieboy!!

iam sailing in the same boat, dol 07/03, medicals done 26/04, nothing since then, everytime i mail my co i get the same reply, file under processing

lets hope for the best.


----------



## Jap

Hello,

I lodged my wife's visa on the 22nd of July 2013 and she got an email from the case officer on 25th of July 2013 with acknowledgement and a HAP - ID, does this mean the case officer has been allocated?

Please advise.

Kind regards,

J


----------



## nkdangar

Jap said:


> Hello,
> 
> I lodged my wife's visa on the 22nd of July 2013 and she got an email from the case officer on 25th of July 2013 with acknowledgement and a HAP - ID, does this mean the case officer has been allocated?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> J


If it has come from a case officer's email id then he/she should be your case officer.


----------



## arpitaravalia

Jap said:


> Hello,
> 
> I lodged my wife's visa on the 22nd of July 2013 and she got an email from the case officer on 25th of July 2013 with acknowledgement and a HAP - ID, does this mean the case officer has been allocated?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> J


yes her case officer is assigned in that case...
but its a bit strange as u have recd ur HAP id... generally HAP id is recd later...i think AHC has changed the way it functions in the new year..


----------



## Jap

Yes, I was a bit confused myself..but alls well I guess..received her HAP-ID in 3 days..and the email has come from [email protected]


----------



## arpitaravalia

Jap said:


> Yes, I was a bit confused myself..but alls well I guess..received her HAP-ID in 3 days..and the email has come from [email protected]


oh its a bit strange...


----------



## jaiganesh

desperately waiting for call/mail from CO stating your file has been forwarded to SCO
my DOL is 08.02.2013
med cleareance 13.07.2013


----------



## Hello.

farkot said:


> Hi Hello,
> 
> I have been waiting for your visa
> 
> Because you are a march applicant.
> 
> I am also quite disappointed that you have not received your visa till now



Just 3 days left to complete 90 days theory  donno when luck knocks my door 
Hoping for the best. 

Good luck guys!


----------



## arpitaravalia

Hello. said:


> Just 3 days left to complete 90 days theory  donno when luck knocks my door
> Hoping for the best.
> 
> Good luck guys!



check ur tfn... goodluck... keep us posted


----------



## Jap

Also, I had a question about police clearance..my wife stays in Bhavnagar, Gujarat but has got her passport issued from Ahmedabad..so do we need to get the police clearance from Bhavnagar or Ahmedabad?


----------



## singh_26

Jap said:


> Also, I had a question about police clearance..my wife stays in Bhavnagar, Gujarat but has got her passport issued from Ahmedabad..so do we need to get the police clearance from Bhavnagar or Ahmedabad?


hi JaP,
You Applied for 309/100 ???


----------



## Jap

yes 309/100


----------



## arpitaravalia

Jap said:


> Also, I had a question about police clearance..my wife stays in Bhavnagar, Gujarat but has got her passport issued from Ahmedabad..so do we need to get the police clearance from Bhavnagar or Ahmedabad?


As far as i understand the PCC application
u will have to apply for PCC appointment at ur nearest pasport seva kendra...if that is ahmd then u will hv to apply in ahmd they will then give u pvv on the spot if ur police clearance has been performed on the passport that you hold... if no police clearance has been done on ur passport then u will hv to follow up with police station in bhavnagar and they will assist you and do ur police clearance and submit ur documents to their main office..

Since i was in mumbai my police clearance was done from the local police station and submitted to the police stn in churchgate and from there it got updated in the passport office's system and then i got my PCC.. i had applied for a reissue of my passport with change in surname and my address was the same since i was living with my parents after my wedding... my husband and his family are in australia since many years so there was no way i cud give their address... my case is different as i had no address change so i got my new passport in 3 days under tatkaal and no police verification was done on the new passport as my old passport had police verification done. 

Police comes home and checks if u actually live there and u have to submitt various docs...

i suggest plz apply for pcc in the nearest passport seva kendra and ask them what needs to be done further after the application...


----------



## Jap

Thanks Arpita! that should help..nearest passport seva kendra..I havent changed the name on her passport so it should be alright..will update her..many thanks again


----------



## arpitaravalia

Jap said:


> Thanks Arpita! that should help..nearest passport seva kendra..I havent changed the name on her passport so it should be alright..will update her..many thanks again


thats great... she shd get her pcc on the spot in that case if its an old passport... goodluck....


----------



## Jap

arpitaravalia said:


> thats great... she shd get her pcc on the spot in that case if its an old passport... goodluck....


Cheers for that


----------



## shammi

farkot said:


> Hi Hello,
> 
> I have been waiting for your visa
> 
> Because you are a march applicant.
> 
> I am also quite disappointed that you have not received your visa till now


I m feb applicant and I have completed 81 days bt still no news


----------



## ganesh44337

Hi everybody. This is Ganesh. My wife has lodged her visa(309/100) on 12th feb. She attended her medicals on 13th April. Her application was forwarded for final decision on 3rd may. Today is the 87th day. but no result. It is so frustrating guys... Usually what time in a day do they update the status?? I've been checking every 1hr since this morning.... It's been killing me.....Any opinions plz....


----------



## arpitaravalia

ganesh44337 said:


> Hi everybody. This is Ganesh. My wife has lodged her visa(309/100) on 12th feb. She attended her medicals on 13th April. Her application was forwarded for final decision on 3rd may. Today is the 87th day. but no result. It is so frustrating guys... Usually what time in a day do they update the status?? I've been checking every 1hr since this morning.... It's been killing me.....Any opinions plz....


keep checking that all u can do... we dont know how ahc works... but check during their work hours as per india time


----------



## nannu

Jap said:


> Thanks Arpita! that should help..nearest passport seva kendra..I havent changed the name on her passport so it should be alright..will update her..many thanks again


Hi Jap,

Change in name does not make much difference in the PCC procedure, because your new name is already in the passport and the passport office already has the relevant documents that you submit at the time of Change in name. 

But if you present address is different than the one in the passport, in that case you will need to additional documents as proof of current address.

Here is the procedure,



nannu said:


> Hi Balhary,
> 
> You dont have to wait for 14 days, PCC applicants are allowed to Walk-in:
> 
> Here is the procedure to apply for PCC:
> 
> 1) Fill the Online PCC Application at https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink
> 
> 2) Submit the online form and get the Application Reference Number (ARN) (*This should be atleast one day before you walk-in to the Passport Seva Kender, don't walk-in the same day*)
> There is a Fee that you will have to pay (around INR 500, not sure of the exact amount)
> 
> 3) Print the a copy of the online form with the Application Reference Number (ARN)
> 
> 4)Walk-in to the PSK, at least one day *AFTER* you fill the online form and get ARN *(Don't go to the PSK the same day)*
> 
> 5) Take the following documents:
> 
> *If you address is same as the one in the Passport:*
> A) Old passport in original,
> B) Self-attested photocopy of first two and last two pages including ECR/Non-ECR page
> C) Self-attested photocopy of page of observation (if any).
> 
> *If you address is different from the one in the Passport:*
> A) Old passport in original,
> B) Self-attested photocopy of first two and last two pages including ECR/Non-ECR page
> C) Self-attested photocopy of page of observation (if any).
> D) Proof of Present Address (Water, Electricity, Telephone (Landline or Postpaid Bill, Aadhaar Card, ration card, Voter Card etc)
> 
> *Links for your Reference:*
> https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink
> Online Form Submission : Apply Online : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva
> Documents Required : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva
> http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnli...hmentAdvisorSub?subDocID=7001&confirmDOB=7001
> 
> This is the procedure I followed when i applied for my PCC in December. There is a Fee that you will have to pay (around INR 500, not sure of the exact amount), Also I dont remember How I paid the fee, cash or online payment, I guess it was cash when I went to the PSK.
> 
> Hope this will help and save some time for you.


----------



## Jap

nannu said:


> Hi Jap,
> 
> Change in name does not make much difference in the PCC procedure, because your new name is already in the passport and the passport office already has the relevant documents that you submit at the time of Change in name.
> 
> But if you present address is different than the one in the passport, in that case you will need to additional documents as proof of current address.
> 
> Here is the procedure,



Thanks Again for your help Nannu! I was just surprised getting a HAP-Id in 3 days...so thought I might as well do the PCC with it...so as to speed up the process..


----------



## Riyaaz

arpitaravalia said:


> keep checking that all u can do... we dont know how ahc works... but check during their work hours as per india time


Hi Guys,
What to Check ?
Is that TFN you are discussing or is there some thing else ?
Please advise.


----------



## vepesh

jaiganesh said:


> desperately waiting for call/mail from CO stating your file has been forwarded to SCO
> my DOL is 08.02.2013
> med cleareance 13.07.2013



Hi it’s not mandatory for u to receive an email advising that your file is placed in Q for decision. Sometime u my receive one or not. It just depends on CO's but most of them DO.

Just wondering if the asked any more docs’ other than Medicals? Otherwise your file is in Q for final decision. It won’t take this long for file to be placed in Q after you send all docs. It wills b a day or 2


----------



## Jap

arpitaravalia said:


> yes plz keep ur pcc ready so thatu can submit it immediately after getting it...


Yes Arpita! will do


----------



## Riyaaz

ganesh44337 said:


> Hi everybody. This is Ganesh. My wife has lodged her visa(309/100) on 12th feb. She attended her medicals on 13th April. Her application was forwarded for final decision on 3rd may. Today is the 87th day. but no result. It is so frustrating guys... Usually what time in a day do they update the status?? I've been checking every 1hr since this morning.... It's been killing me.....Any opinions plz....


Hi Ganesh,
What to Check ?
Is that TFN you are discussing or is there some thing else to check ?
Please advise. 
Thanks


----------



## vepesh

ganesh44337 said:


> Hi everybody. This is Ganesh. My wife has lodged her visa(309/100) on 12th feb. She attended her medicals on 13th April. Her application was forwarded for final decision on 3rd may. Today is the 87th day. but no result. It is so frustrating guys... Usually what time in a day do they update the status?? I've been checking every 1hr since this morning.... It's been killing me.....Any opinions plz....


Your Checking too often. Keep 7 Months in mind to motivate your self and check TFN once a day. not every one hr.


----------



## Jap

mmm..do I need to apply for my wife's TFN as well? along with her 309/100 visa? just read the above posts so getting confused.


----------



## ganesh44337

Riyaaz said:


> Hi Ganesh,
> What to Check ?
> Is that TFN you are discussing or is there some thing else to check ?
> Please advise.
> Thanks


 I was talking about both of them mate. Do u have any abt this??


----------



## nannu

Jap said:


> mmm..do I need to apply for my wife's TFN as well? along with her 309/100 visa? just read the above posts so getting confused.


You can apply for TAX FILE NUMBER (TFN) only if you have a valid visa. 

People on this forum try to apply for TFN, because it is the only way for us Partner visa applicants to check the status of our visa. If the TFN website indicates that you are eligible for apply, means either your visa has been granted or will be granted within few days.


----------



## Jap

nannu said:


> You can apply for TAX FILE NUMBER (TFN) only if you have a valid visa.
> 
> People on this forum try to apply for TFN, because it is the only way for us Partner visa applicants to check the status of our visa. If the TFN website indicates that you are eligible for apply, means either your visa has been granted or will be granted within few days.


Gotcha! Cheers


----------



## ganesh44337

No mate.. As I sai before, today is the 87th day n today is my dayoff. I'm little bit anxious about her visa. That's y checking too often.


----------



## ganesh44337

I got u. thanks


----------



## nannu

Jap and Ganesh,

May I request you to provide your details to be added in the Spreadsheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the Spreadsheet .


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Hi Jap,
You need to get her police clearance from Rajkot. i.e. If her passport address is Bhavnagar, she needs to go to Rajkot passport office for PCC since Bhavnagar falls under Rajkot office. If the address on passport is ahmedabad, she has to go to ahmedabad office.
Hope this helps!!



Jap said:


> Also, I had a question about police clearance..my wife stays in Bhavnagar, Gujarat but has got her passport issued from Ahmedabad..so do we need to get the police clearance from Bhavnagar or Ahmedabad?


----------



## Jap

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi Jap,
> You need to get her police clearance from Rajkot. i.e. If her passport address is Bhavnagar, she needs to go to Rajkot passport office for PCC since Bhavnagar falls under Rajkot office. If the address on passport is ahmedabad, she has to go to ahmedabad office.
> Hope this helps!!


Thank you for your help boss!  I will get it done from the Rajkot office..


----------



## Jap

nannu said:


> Jap and Ganesh,
> 
> May I request you to provide your details to be added in the Spreadsheet, using the following link
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home
> 
> and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*
> 
> Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the Spreadsheet .


Done  will add more details as I get to know


----------



## nannu

Jap said:


> Done  will add more details as I get to know


Jap, Have you submitted your details in the form? I don't see them in there.


----------



## Jap

nannu said:


> Jap, Have you submitted your details in the form? I don't see them in there.


I did..it says Your response has been recorded once I put the details in..


----------



## ganesh44337

I updated our details. Thanks nannu


----------



## sober_sandy

Hello,

I've got an invite for 189 subclass in 15Jul round. I've 3 dependents (spouse + 2 kids). Could any of the senior please let me know if I can apply for the visa for myself only and once I get settle there I'll apply, subclass 309/100 for rest of my family.

Earlier, I've added in EOI appllication all the dependents. Can I now apply the visa without them.


Regards
SK


----------



## jaiganesh

vepesh said:


> Hi it’s not mandatory for u to receive an email advising that your file is placed in Q for decision. Sometime u my receive one or not. It just depends on CO's but most of them DO.
> 
> Just wondering if the asked any more docs’ other than Medicals? Otherwise your file is in Q for final decision. It won’t take this long for file to be placed in Q after you send all docs. It wills b a day or 2


for confirmation i called AHC 2-3 days back and operator told me that file is still with case officer and he is still doing assessment. i don't know how long he gonna hold the file. 

Is there any one whose file has been forwarded to SCO without mail from CO.

Further CO didn't call/mail to my sponsor and person i mentioned in form 888. Do they forward the file to SCO without contacting them.

pls let me know. 

thanks


----------



## 309/100

I am planning to apply for a visit visa for my father-in-law.

what is the appropriate form number and details?

please anyone help me.


----------



## shammi

Harman cheema said:


> Hi nannu can u tell me dat r they clearing may files now or not coz it's almost 70 days and my file is still in queue


My file was also queued on starting of may I have completed 81 days bt still no news


----------



## Spousevisa

I think AHC also considers DOL... There are still few Dec and Nov applicants who have not got their visa... So may be they could be processing 2012 applicants.. Feb and March applicants need to hold on for few more weeks I guess



shammi said:


> My file was also queued on starting of may I have completed 81 days bt still no news


----------



## Harman cheema

shammi said:


> My file was also queued on starting of may I have completed 81 days bt still no news


Do u know how ahc works?? Coz I know few applicants who got visa within time frame..


----------



## Harman cheema

Spousevisa said:


> I think AHC also considers DOL... There are still few Dec and Nov applicants who have not got their visa... So may be they could be processing 2012 applicants.. Feb and March applicants need to hold on for few weeks I guess


I am sep 2012 applicant


----------



## Spousevisa

Hope they clear 2012 applicants soon.. Because this wait is seriously very painful and quite frustrating...



Harman cheema said:


> I am sep 2012 applicant


----------



## Harman cheema

Spousevisa said:


> Hope they clear 2012 applicants soon.. Because this wait is seriously very painful and quite frustrating...


Very true. .. Last time operator told me ahc gonna speed up 2012 applicants but who knows...


----------



## Spousevisa

Hope they stick to their words.. I am a Jan 2013 applicant and have completed 68 days.. Still waiting



Harman cheema said:


> Very true. .. Last time operator told me ahc gonna speed up 2012 applicants but who knows...


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> Hi nannu can u tell me dat r they clearing may files now or not coz it's almost 70 days and my file is still in queue


Hi Harman,

15 forum users have received visa in July out of which 9 are 2012 applicants.

Also, Please provide your exact DOL when you lodged your paper application, so that we can add your details in the SS. 

cheers  
Nannu


----------



## Harman cheema

nannu said:


> Hi Harman,
> 
> 15 forum users have received visa in July out of which 9 are 2012 applicants.
> 
> Also, Please provide your exact DOL when you lodged your paper application, so that we can add your details in the SS.
> 
> cheers
> Nannu


 Dol 6sep n file sent for final decision on 23 may


----------



## farkot

No good news for today. Where on monday there will be some one gets visa. Come on ahc show some mercy... dont just treat people like just a file. Please do consider the emotions


----------



## Gurinder1985

Good News... my wife got her visa just now.....


----------



## Spousevisa

Congratulations!!! :clap2:



Gurinder1985 said:


> Good News... my wife got her visa just now.....


----------



## HPT

ganesh44337 said:


> Hi everybody. This is Ganesh. My wife has lodged her visa(309/100) on 12th feb. She attended her medicals on 13th April. Her application was forwarded for final decision on 3rd may. Today is the 87th day. but no result. It is so frustrating guys... Usually what time in a day do they update the status?? I've been checking every 1hr since this morning.... It's been killing me.....Any opinions plz....


 Hi Ganesh, Even we lodged file on 12th Feb but haven't received any update yet. How you checking status online ?


----------



## vhm342

Gurinder1985 said:


> Good News... my wife got her visa just now.....


Congragulations..........:clap2:


----------



## Harman cheema

Gurinder1985 said:


> Good News... my wife got her visa just now.....


Congrats bro have a gud 1


----------



## rpandit

Gurinder1985 said:


> Good News... my wife got her visa just now.....


congratulation...enjoy...


----------



## rpandit

Gurinder1985 said:


> Good News... my wife got her visa just now.....


can u please tell us your sco code?


----------



## shammi

Gurinder1985 said:


> Good News... my wife got her visa just now.....


Congrats gurinder 
Whats ur dol and when ur file was queued


----------



## ganesh44337

HPT said:


> Hi Ganesh, Even we lodged file on 12th Feb but haven't received any update yet. How you checking status online ?


GO to VFS-au-in.com N u can track ur status there. As Nannu said, U can also check on iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1 if ur TFN details get updated.


----------



## ganesh44337

congrats Gurinder


----------



## nannu

Gurinder1985 said:


> Good News... my wife got her visa just now.....


Congratulations !!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Gurinder1985

Guys

DOL - 14/12/2012
CO-14/2/2013
SCO- 1/5/2013
CO code- 09
SCO code - 07
VIsa grant - 29/7/2013


----------



## rpandit

Gurinder1985 said:


> Guys
> 
> DOL - 14/12/2012
> CO-14/2/2013
> SCO- 1/5/2013
> CO code- 09
> SCO code - 07
> VIsa grant - 29/7/2013


please check sco code?


----------



## Becky26

Gurinder1985 said:


> Good News... my wife got her visa just now.....



Congratulations!!!!!! The wait definitely pays off 
Have a great life.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## garry020481

another week started, still file not even qued!!


----------



## garry020481

Gurinder1985 said:


> Guys
> 
> DOL - 14/12/2012
> CO-14/2/2013
> SCO- 1/5/2013
> CO code- 09
> SCO code - 07
> VIsa grant - 29/7/2013


congratulatins to both you and your wife and wish you all the best for a new life in australia!!


----------



## Becky26

vepesh said:


> Hi it’s not mandatory for u to receive an email advising that your file is placed in Q for decision. Sometime u my receive one or not. It just depends on CO's but most of them DO.
> 
> Just wondering if the asked any more docs’ other than Medicals? Otherwise your file is in Q for final decision. It won’t take this long for file to be placed in Q after you send all docs. It wills b a day or 2



Hi vepesh,

How are you?
I came across your post about the being placed in queue and had a few questions regarding the information you posted above.
1. Will the applicant be informed once the medical reports are cleared?
2. If the CO is assigned and has only asked for Medical as "Additional Documents", does that mean that as soon as the medical reports are cleared the file will be queued for final decision?

Look forward to your reply.
Thanks heaps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Hi guys!!

After reading a few posts about Tax File Number (TFN) I confused my self 

The reason for my confusion is that as I have already lived in Australia for over 4 years and worked as well, I have a TFN. 

My question is that will I have to apply for a new TFN or will I be able to use the old one like when I was in Australia. As mentioned in a couple of posts that when one becomes eligible for a TFN either the visa has been granted or will be granted soon.

So if I am able to use my old TFN how will I be able to check my Visa Status when I need to?

Someone please HELP!!!! 

Look forward to your help.
Thanks a lot.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## singh_26

Gurinder1985 said:


> Good News... my wife got her visa just now.....


congratulation...


----------



## Hello.

Congratulations..!! Gurinder1985

Have a happy life ahead


----------



## Leeon

*Summary of 2013 - 309 visa grants as per SS. *

_MM-YY - No of Visa Grants_
Jan,13	: 15
Feb,13	: 15
Mar,13	: 15
Apr,13	: 16
May,13	: 36
Jun,13	: 3
Jul,13	:16 (until 29.july)
*Grand Total	:116*


----------



## SMaha

arpitaravalia said:


> congrats smaha...


thanks arpita...
hope u get ur grant soon too...!:fingerscrossed:
Regards!


----------



## SMaha

rpandit said:


> please check sco code?


hi Rpandit
SCO code is right...the CO code mentioned as code no 7 on the SS is now an SCO... my grant letter has the same SCO's Signature..hence replied to ur post..seems likely Gurinder.wud have the same one...
Regards!


----------



## arpitaravalia

congrats gurinder


----------



## balhary

nannu said:


> You can apply for TAX FILE NUMBER (TFN) only if you have a valid visa.
> 
> People on this forum try to apply for TFN, because it is the only way for us Partner visa applicants to check the status of our visa. If the TFN website indicates that you are eligible for apply, means either your visa has been granted or will be granted within few days.


Hi nannu, 
Just like me if somebody been to Aus before and already have TFN then ATO website doesn't work for us, when I applied for 309 ATO website was already showing that 'u r eligible for ......)
And thank u for the useful suggestion about PCC, my friend booked my appointment on 7/8/2013 but when I went to RPO they gave me PCC within half an hour so now I have send everything whatever is requested by my CO, except one thing I've done with the medical but the doctor said my HAP-ID is NOT WORKING what's that mean and how long does it take to activate and clear the medical 
? If anybody know the answer plzzz tell me and if PARDEEP is reading this plzz tell me the status of ur application 
Thanks


----------



## nannu

balhary said:


> Hi nannu,
> Just like me if somebody been to Aus before and already have TFN then ATO website doesn't work for us, when I applied for 309 ATO website was already showing that 'u r eligible for ......)
> And thank u for the useful suggestion about PCC, my friend booked my appointment on 7/8/2013 but when I went to RPO they gave me PCC within half an hour so now I have send everything whatever is requested by my CO, except one thing I've done with the medical but the doctor said my HAP-ID is NOT WORKING what's that mean and how long does it take to activate and clear the medical
> ? If anybody know the answer plzzz tell me and if PARDEEP is reading this plzz tell me the status of ur application
> Thanks


You are right, TFN status will not be of any use to applicants who have already worked or received any income in Australia. If works only for first-timers. 


Good to know that you got your PCC. 

Did you inform your CO about the HAP-ID not working? You should inform your CO and he will most likely give you another ID. 
Usually the HAP-ID is active from the when you get the email from CO.


----------



## nannu

Hi Becky,

Although your questions were to Vepesh, but I have tried to answer them. 

Hope it helps.


Nannu



Becky26 said:


> Hi vepesh,
> 
> How are you?
> I came across your post about the being placed in queue and had a few questions regarding the information you posted above.
> 1. Will the applicant be informed once the medical reports are cleared?
> 
> No, the CO or AHC do not specifically inform the applicant about medical clearance. When your file is queued for final decision, you may assume that medicals have been cleared. The other way is to call AHC and find out.
> 
> 2. If the CO is assigned and has only asked for Medical as "Additional Documents", does that mean that as soon as the medical reports are cleared the file will be queued for final decision?
> 
> In most cases the COs do not take long (few days or a week) to forward file for final decision after medicals are cleared, however there is no timeline in which they should forward the file to SCO. In some cases the COs continue to review files even after all Additional Documents and Medical Clearance have been received.
> 
> 
> Look forward to your reply.
> Thanks heaps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## balhary

Becky26 said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> After reading a few posts about Tax File Number (TFN) I confused my self
> 
> The reason for my confusion is that as I have already lived in Australia for over 4 years and worked as well, I have a TFN.
> 
> My question is that will I have to apply for a new TFN or will I be able to use the old one like when I was in Australia. As mentioned in a couple of posts that when one becomes eligible for a TFN either the visa has been granted or will be granted soon.
> 
> So if I am able to use my old TFN how will I be able to check my Visa Status when I need to?
> 
> Someone please HELP!!!!
> Hi Becky
> TFN website doesn't work for us as we have already been to Aus and worked there , so we can't check the status via ATO
> And big thanks for ur useful suggestion about PCC I got it with in half an hour


----------



## shammi

balhary said:


> Becky26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys!!
> 
> After reading a few posts about Tax File Number (TFN) I confused my self
> 
> The reason for my confusion is that as I have already lived in Australia for over 4 years and worked as well, I have a TFN.
> 
> My question is that will I have to apply for a new TFN or will I be able to use the old one like when I was in Australia. As mentioned in a couple of posts that when one becomes eligible for a TFN either the visa has been granted or will be granted soon.
> 
> So if I am able to use my old TFN how will I be able to check my Visa Status when I need to?
> 
> Someone please HELP!!!!
> Hi Becky
> TFN website doesn't work for us as we have already been to Aus and worked there , so we can't check the status via ATO
> And big thanks for ur useful suggestion about PCC I got it with in half an hour
> 
> 
> 
> hii becky
> Whats ur dol and when ur file was queued
Click to expand...


----------



## balhary

nannu said:


> You are right, TFN status will not be of any use to applicants who have already worked or received any income in Australia. If works only for first-timers.
> 
> 
> Good to know that you got your PCC.
> 
> Did you inform your CO about the HAP-ID not working? You should inform your CO and he will most likely give you another ID.
> Usually the HAP-ID is active from the when you get the email from CO.


Yes I informed her the next day when the panel doctor told me about it, but No response till today,I have gone through medical already paid the fee , if I get another HAP- ID will I have to go through medical again and pay the fees again ? 
How long they are taking to clear Medicals ?


----------



## Spousevisa

Your CO has still not replied to ur email!! Did u try calling her? She should have replied to you about your HAP ID... Who is your CO?



balhary said:


> Yes I informed her the next day when the panel doctor told me about it, but No response till today,I have gone through medical already paid the fee , if I get another HAP- ID will I have to go through medical again and pay the fees again ?
> How long they are taking to clear Medicals ?


----------



## vepesh

Becky26 said:


> Hi vepesh,
> 
> How are you?
> I came across your post about the being placed in queue and had a few questions regarding the information you posted above.
> 1. Will the applicant be informed once the medical reports are cleared?
> 2. If the CO is assigned and has only asked for Medical as "Additional Documents", does that mean that as soon as the medical reports are cleared the file will be queued for final decision?
> 
> Look forward to your reply.
> Thanks heaps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Nanu answered yous question thanks to Nanu.

If you were only asked Medicals as additional doc. i would say they may Q ur file on the same day. 

As far as the email from from CO IN my wife's caseI gpt her to call every week so i think once The CO got got the Medical clearence on her file she informed us. 

When did you apply? and Medicals date?

All depends on UR CO, how well does she responds to your emails?

OUr CO was Preety Aurora.


----------



## balhary

Spousevisa said:


> Your CO has still not replied to ur email!! Did u try calling her? She should have replied to you about your HAP ID... Who is your CO?


PREETI ARORA, code - 09, never replies


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Although your questions were to Vepesh, but I have tried to answer them.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> Nannu



Hi nannu,

Thank you so much for your reply. It was very helpful.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

vepesh said:


> Nanu answered yous question thanks to Nanu.
> 
> If you were only asked Medicals as additional doc. i would say they may Q ur file on the same day.
> 
> As far as the email from from CO IN my wife's caseI gpt her to call every week so i think once The CO got got the Medical clearence on her file she informed us.
> 
> When did you apply? and Medicals date?
> 
> All depends on UR CO, how well does she responds to your emails?
> 
> OUr CO was Preety Aurora.



Hi vepesh,

Thank you for your help.
My case officer is Preeti Arora as well. Is she good with updating the applicants?

I applied for my Partner/Spouse Visa on July 19th, 2013 with all the documents which were mentioned on the Document checklist provided by VFS Global. 
I was contacted/allocated a case officer on July 24th, 2013. Did my medicals in Delhi on July 26th, 2013. 

I have no idea whats going on now. I wasn't contacted by her after the medicals were done or if she received them.

Just in a state of confusion right now as to what the hell is happening?

Hoping for the Best!! :fingerscrossed:

When did your wife apply for her visa? What stage has her application reached?

Please Help!!
Thanks again for your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## aashmi

Hello everyone

Finally my first post on this wonderful forum. I really can't claim that am new to this forum 'coz I have been reading and learning from this forum since so many months now. I could relate completely to so many of you..the frustration..the disappointment..the hope..
I got married last august 26th.and my husband is a PR in Australia. He left within a month after our wedding.my file was lodged on feb 27th 2013 and its on final decision queue since may 17th..it seems like an endless wait and am already on the verge of depression..this forum was my only relief..I learned lot of things about how the visa is processed, visa time frame, follow up.

From few days I am in kind of a dilemma.hope u guys can advise or suggest me something.

As we were uncertain about the spouse visa, I applied for a visiting visa on 19th July 2013 and was granted on 26th July.during the call the visa officer told me that it is better for me to drop the visiting visa since my spouse visa may come in 2 months.again she didn't give me any 100% assurance. I got the visiting visa for 3 months and I have booked my tickets for august 17th coz our first wedding anniversary is on august 26th. But am worried that if I go and within few days if my spouse visa comes I will have to come back and it may delay the processing.

What should I do guyz? Looking forward to your valuable advise and thanks in advance.
Also, any information whether the ahc, Delhi has started processing the February 2013 visa applications?


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> Hi vepesh,
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> My case officer is Preeti Arora as well. Is she good with updating the applicants?
> 
> I applied for my Partner/Spouse Visa on July 19th, 2013 with all the documents which were mentioned on the Document checklist provided by VFS Global.
> I was contacted/allocated a case officer on July 24th, 2013. Did my medicals in Delhi on July 26th, 2013.
> 
> I have no idea whats going on now. I wasn't contacted by her after the medicals were done or if she received them.
> 
> Just in a state of confusion right now as to what the hell is happening?
> 
> Hoping for the Best!! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> When did your wife apply for her visa? What stage has her application reached?
> 
> Please Help!!
> Thanks again for your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky and All SS User,

May I please request you all to update your details and progress of your applications in the SS, so that we have as much data as possible to make the sheet more useful for all of us. Incomplete user details will not be of much use to anyone here. 

Cheers 
Nannu


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> Hi Becky and All SS User,
> 
> May I please request you all to update your details and progress of your applications in the SS, so that we have as much data as possible to make the sheet more useful for all of us. Incomplete user details will not be of much use to anyone here.
> 
> Cheers
> Nannu



Hi nannu,

I tried to update my details but I can only get to the View only link. Can you please update my details. Thanks so much!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

shammi said:


> balhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> hii becky
> Whats ur dol and when ur file was queued
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi balhary,
> 
> My *Date of Lodgement is July19th, 2013*. *
> Case Officer Assigned on July 24th, 2013*.
> Only Medicals were requested as Additional Documents by the Case Officer.
> *Medicals Submitted on July 26th, 2013*
> 
> No further contact has been made since the case officer sent me the request for health examination.
> 
> Anyone in a similar situation? Knows whats the go here?
> 
> Look forward to your help.
> Thank you.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
Click to expand...


----------



## singh_26

Becky26 said:


> Hi vepesh,
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> My case officer is Preeti Arora as well. Is she good with updating the applicants?
> 
> I applied for my Partner/Spouse Visa on July 19th, 2013 with all the documents which were mentioned on the Document checklist provided by VFS Global.
> I was contacted/allocated a case officer on July 24th, 2013. Did my medicals in Delhi on July 26th, 2013.
> 
> I have no idea whats going on now. I wasn't contacted by her after the medicals were done or if she received them.
> 
> Just in a state of confusion right now as to what the hell is happening?
> 
> Hoping for the Best!! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> When did your wife apply for her visa? What stage has her application reached?
> 
> Please Help!!
> Thanks again for your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky26,
Is Co allocated to you ? it's little bit amazing to see that you and Jap got Co allocated so early...at the same time it's my 76th day and Jayeshkumar 63rd day, Badshah 61st day and we guys are still waiting..don't know whether they both have CO allocated or not because they are not active in this forum...:-( :-( :-(


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> Hi becky26,
> Is Co allocated to you ? it's little bit amazing to see that you and Jap got Co allocated so early...at the same time it's my 76th day and Jayeshkumar 63rd day, Badshah 61st day and we guys are still waiting..don't know whether they both have CO allocated or not because they are not active in this forum...:-( :-( :-(



Hi singh_26,

Yes, Case Officer is allocated to my file. Thank GOD!!! I was not expecting to hear anything for AHC for the coming couple of months or even more.

I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the CO's name at the bottom of the email where she was requesting me to get the Medicals done.

Just hope for the best buddy, and keep praying!!! Good things will happen soon.


Stay Positive!!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## singh_26

Becky26 said:


> Hi singh_26,
> 
> Yes, Case Officer is allocated to my file. Thank GOD!!! I was not expecting to hear anything for AHC for the coming couple of months or even more.
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the CO's name at the bottom of the email where she was requesting me to get the Medicals done.
> 
> Just hope for the best buddy, and keep praying!!! Good things will happen soon.
> 
> 
> Stay Positive!!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
Did you received call from CO or just she sent you a mail ???


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> Hi nannu,
> 
> I tried to update my details but I can only get to the View only link. Can you please update my details. Thanks so much!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


The link is in my Signature below.


----------



## mohit101

Hey nannu or anyone out there, can u pls advise what options I have to get my wife here in Australia as i applied on 9th Nov and final queued on 31st may...have waited for more than 9 months now...have almost loose hope!!! When will I get the Visa???


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Did you received call from CO or just she sent you a mail ???


Hi singh_26,

The Case Officer sent me an email with the Acknowledgement Letter of Receiving my Visa Application and the Letter with HAP ID (the Tests that I needed to get done which were only 3) for me to take with me to the Medical Center where I was going to get my Health Check done.

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mohit101 said:


> Hey nannu or anyone out there, can u pls advise what options I have to get my wife here in Australia as i applied on 9th Nov and final queued on 31st may...have waited for more than 9 months now...have almost loose hope!!! When will I get the Visa???



Hi mohit101,

Sorry to hear that you have been waiting for so long for your wife's visa. Its a very frustrating and depressing situation. One thing we all hope for is getting back together with our loved ones. Sometimes the wait is worth it compared to the rest of your life you/we all will get to enjoy with our better halves/soul mates 

Stay Positive, It'll Come!!

I was going through the DIAC website last night and came across this page which I think is relevant to most maybe all of our cases just because we are from a "high-risk" country. Which involves more checks, more investigation therefore the processing times becomes twice as long.

Have a look at this web page, maybe that will help you keep your hopes up for a bit longer:-
Client Service Charter

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## singh_26

Becky26 said:


> Hi singh_26,
> 
> The Case Officer sent me an email with the Acknowledgement Letter of Receiving my Visa Application and the Letter with HAP ID (the Tests that I needed to get done which were only 3) for me to take with me to the Medical Center where I was going to get my Health Check done.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
I think the might be AHc changed their procedure of working from 1 july as they are sending hap id with the acknowledgment mail..previously this mail used to come from VFShelpline...and applicant's who are before 1 july for them they will follow the same old procedure..but then why not CO allocated to *saras712 * ??? Confusion.....and Tension


----------



## aashmi

*hello*

Hello everyone

Finally my first post on this wonderful forum. I really can't claim that am new to this forum 'coz I have been reading and learning from this forum since so many months now. I could relate completely to so many of you..the frustration..the disappointment..the hope..
I got married last august 26th.and my husband is a PR in Australia. He left within a month after our wedding.my file was lodged on feb 27th 2013 and its on final decision queue since may 17th..it seems like an endless wait and am already on the verge of depression..this forum was my only relief..I learned lot of things about how the visa is processed, visa time frame, follow up.

From few days I am in kind of a dilemma.hope u guys can advise or suggest me something.

As we were uncertain about the spouse visa, I applied for a visiting visa on 19th July 2013 and was granted on 26th July.during the call the visa officer told me that it is better for me to drop the visiting visa since my spouse visa may come in 2 months.again she didn't give me any 100% assurance. I got the visiting visa for 3 months and I have booked my tickets for august 17th coz our first wedding anniversary is on august 26th. But am worried that if I go and within few days if my spouse visa comes I will have to come back and it may delay the processing.

What should I do guyz? Looking forward to your valuable advise and thanks in advance.
Also, any information whether the ahc, Delhi has started processing the February 2013 visa applications?


----------



## vepesh

Becky26 said:


> Hi vepesh,
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> My case officer is Preeti Arora as well. Is she good with updating the applicants?
> 
> I applied for my Partner/Spouse Visa on July 19th, 2013 with all the documents which were mentioned on the Document checklist provided by VFS Global.
> I was contacted/allocated a case officer on July 24th, 2013. Did my medicals in Delhi on July 26th, 2013.
> 
> I have no idea whats going on now. I wasn't contacted by her after the medicals were done or if she received them.
> 
> Just in a state of confusion right now as to what the hell is happening?
> 
> Hoping for the Best!! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> When did your wife apply for her visa? What stage has her application reached?
> 
> Please Help!!
> Thanks again for your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi,
For last one year it use to take 8 weeks for a CO to be assigned. But as you said in your case the CO was assigned within a week. So probably the AHC has changed the way they are working. May b they are asking the applicants to undergo medicals once they receive the application to negate the medical clearance waiting time due to Global Medical blockage which is affecting the applicants.

Upto 2011 medicals were done before lodging the application and it use to take 3months then.

If I was you I would call AHC straight away and ask if my medical has been cleared, normally it takes from 2 weeks to 3 months. If your medicals are cleared online all is well if they are to be cleared by GHO then it will take upto 3 months. In any case you will get your Visa within 7 months.

Email Preety politely asking if she need any more docs and ask if she received your medical, do this every week. Until she sends you an email saying your initial assessment is done.

Hope this helps


----------



## nannu

aashmi said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Finally my first post on this wonderful forum. I really can't claim that am new to this forum 'coz I have been reading and learning from this forum since so many months now. I could relate completely to so many of you..the frustration..the disappointment..the hope..
> I got married last august 26th.and my husband is a PR in Australia. He left within a month after our wedding.my file was lodged on feb 27th 2013 and its on final decision queue since may 17th..it seems like an endless wait and am already on the verge of depression..this forum was my only relief..I learned lot of things about how the visa is processed, visa time frame, follow up.
> 
> From few days I am in kind of a dilemma.hope u guys can advise or suggest me something.
> 
> As we were uncertain about the spouse visa, I applied for a visiting visa on 19th July 2013 and was granted on 26th July.during the call the visa officer told me that it is better for me to drop the visiting visa since my spouse visa may come in 2 months.again she didn't give me any 100% assurance. I got the visiting visa for 3 months and I have booked my tickets for august 17th coz our first wedding anniversary is on august 26th. But am worried that if I go and within few days if my spouse visa comes I will have to come back and it may delay the processing.
> 
> What should I do guyz? Looking forward to your valuable advise and thanks in advance.
> Also, any information whether the ahc, Delhi has started processing the February 2013 visa applications?


Hi Aashmi,

As per the data in the SS, users who’s files were queued for final decision in MAY, have started receiving visas. 
You have already completed 74 days in queue and by 17-Aug-13 you will complete 90 days, and by then your visa should be just around the corner. 

If I were at your place I would not cancel my tickets and wait till 17-Aug-13,* If I get visa by that time*, *Fly lane:happily and celebrate the anniversary with hubby *. *If I don’t get visa by then,* * Still Fly lane: happily and celebrate the anniversary with hubby *, stay there for three months, (visa will for sure come by then). Get off shore and take a short trip to some nearby country *celebrate the anniversary with hubby, AGAIN  *, and reenter Australia to validate the Partner visa :focus:

You should decide based on your priorities.


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> Hi Becky,
> I think the might be AHc changed their procedure of working from 1 july as they are sending hap id with the acknowledgment mail..previously this mail used to come from VFShelpline...and applicant's who are before 1 july for them they will follow the same old procedure..but then why not CO allocated to *saras712 * ??? Confusion.....and Tension



Hi singh_26,

One thing I've learned from my experience with DIAC/AHC is it is literally "IMPOSSIBLE" to predict what or how they do things. It makes me depressed when I try to think where my file must be now. 

Just let it go, try and not think about the file. Easy said than done, but it might make you feel better and you might get closer to your goal quicker without the symptoms of depression LOL 

Stay Positive!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vepesh

aashmi said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Finally my first post on this wonderful forum. I really can't claim that am new to this forum 'coz I have been reading and learning from this forum since so many months now. I could relate completely to so many of you..the frustration..the disappointment..the hope..
> I got married last august 26th.and my husband is a PR in Australia. He left within a month after our wedding.my file was lodged on feb 27th 2013 and its on final decision queue since may 17th..it seems like an endless wait and am already on the verge of depression..this forum was my only relief..I learned lot of things about how the visa is processed, visa time frame, follow up.
> 
> From few days I am in kind of a dilemma.hope u guys can advise or suggest me something.
> 
> As we were uncertain about the spouse visa, I applied for a visiting visa on 19th July 2013 and was granted on 26th July.during the call the visa officer told me that it is better for me to drop the visiting visa since my spouse visa may come in 2 months.again she didn't give me any 100% assurance. I got the visiting visa for 3 months and I have booked my tickets for august 17th coz our first wedding anniversary is on august 26th. But am worried that if I go and within few days if my spouse visa comes I will have to come back and it may delay the processing.
> 
> What should I do guyz? Looking forward to your valuable advise and thanks in advance.
> Also, any information whether the ahc, Delhi has started processing the February 2013 visa applications?


A frnd of mine applied for his Wife's visa in feb and was placed in Q on April 17 they got their Visa a last week. DID u check your TFN?

If you Booked your tickest i would suggest you to go. even if your file reach to a stage where decision has to be taken, they will ask you to get out of australia or will ask you to inform you to let them know once you leave australia. NO issued there. its matter of 2 weeks delay.


DO not book return tickest, if you can delay your trip close to your anniversary will be good but if you booked your ticket hope for the best, mu gut feeling is ull get your Visa by then 

Keep saying ALL IS WELL, ALL IS WELL 

i


----------



## Jap

Becky26 said:


> Hi singh_26,
> 
> Yes, Case Officer is allocated to my file. Thank GOD!!! I was not expecting to hear anything for AHC for the coming couple of months or even more.
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the CO's name at the bottom of the email where she was requesting me to get the Medicals done.
> 
> Just hope for the best buddy, and keep praying!!! Good things will happen soon.
> 
> 
> Stay Positive!!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, My wife got the notification from the case officer in 3 days as well, she will be under going medicals on the 1st of August, I will keep you posted as we proceed, would you please me posted with your visa process as well?

Thanks,

Jap


----------



## msam

Hi Everyone

Im new to this forum but I have been following and reading up posts from this forum for about a months time. This forum is really amazing and I been learning so may things about the visa processing form you all.

My DOL is(19 feb 2013) and my file was sent to SCO on(17 June 2013). I am in a similar situation like Aashmi (expat newbie) i am planning to apply for a tourist visa so in that reference yesterday I made a call to AHC they told me that i can apply for tourist visa. Now after making all the arrangements for the TV I am worried that my spouse visa grant will be delayed more than expected because of this TV. Can anyone suggest me on this plz...


----------



## Becky26

Jap said:


> Hi Becky, My wife got the notification from the case officer in 3 days as well, she will be under going medicals on the 1st of August, I will keep you posted as we proceed, would you please me posted with your visa process as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jap


Hi Jap,

Would you know who your wife's case officer is? Did he/she ask for any other additional documents besides Medicals? 

If you don't mind me asking, how long have you guys been married for? Does the Visa approval depend on how long the couple has been married?

Not a problem, will keep you posted.
Look forward to your reply
Good luck to you guys!! :fingerscrossed:


Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## srvj

msam said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Im new to this forum but I have been following and reading up posts from this forum for about a months time. This forum is really amazing and I been learning so may things about the visa processing form you all.
> 
> My DOL is(19 feb 2013) and my file was sent to SCO on(17 June 2013). I am in a similar situation like Aashmi (expat newbie) i am planning to apply for a tourist visa so in that reference yesterday I made a call to AHC they told me that i can apply for tourist visa. Now after making all the arrangements for the TV I am worried that my spouse visa grant will be delayed more than expected because of this TV. Can anyone suggest me on this plz...


Hi msam,

After placed in queue, you have 70-90 days. if you apply TV it might delay another 25 days. you may consider applying TV bcoz u can stay together next two months.

you can wait 3 months until u get visa or

stay together for next two months and wait a month after that.


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> Hi singh_26,
> 
> The Case Officer sent me an email with the Acknowledgement Letter of Receiving my Visa Application and the Letter with HAP ID (the Tests that I needed to get done which were only 3) for me to take with me to the Medical Center where I was going to get my Health Check done.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, Did the email from your CO read something like this? "
"Processing your application
I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information or documents. These are noted below. "

Or It just acknowledged the receipt of your application and ask for medicals?


Nannu


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> Hi Becky, Did the email from your CO read something like this? "
> "Processing your application
> I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information or documents. These are noted below. "
> 
> Or It just acknowledged the receipt of your application and ask for medicals?
> 
> 
> Nannu



Hi nannu,

It just had the acknowledged receipt of my application and asked for medicals.

What does that mean


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> Hi nannu,
> 
> It just had the acknowledged receipt of my application and asked for medicals.
> 
> What does that mean


In that case I think they have changed the procedure:

Earlier the procedure was: 
Apply
Wait for 10-Weeks for CO assigned
CO assigned 
CO completes review of application, sends HAP-ID for Medicals,
Medicals done
Wait for Medical Clearance - 2days to 4 months 
File in Queue - 2-3 months,

Now they are doing
Apply
CO assigned (within a week)
CO sends HAP-ID for Medical
Medicals done
Wait for Medical Clearance and CO to complete review of application (I guess now 10-12 weeks waiting period for CO assignment has been merged with medical clearance waiting period) 
File in Queue - 2-3 months,

I am assuming, Now they have stated asking for Medicals before the CO actually starts review of your applications, this will hopefully :fingerscrossed: save time for those applicants whose medicals go more manual clearance or are referred.


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> In that case I think they have changed the procedure:
> 
> Earlier the procedure was:
> Apply
> Wait for 10-Weeks for CO assigned
> CO assigned
> CO completes review of application, sends HAP-ID for Medicals,
> Medicals done
> Wait for Medical Clearance - 2days to 4 months
> File in Queue - 2-3 months,
> 
> Now they are doing
> Apply
> CO assigned (within a week)
> CO sends HAP-ID for Medical
> Medicals done
> Wait for Medical Clearance and CO to complete review of application
> File in Queue - 2-3 months,
> 
> I am assuming, Now they have stated asking for Medicals before the CO actually starts review of your applications, this will hopefully :fingerscrossed: save time for those applicants whose medicals go more manual clearance or are referred.



So will this new procedure help processing the applications quicker? you mean :fingerscrossed:


----------



## msam

srvj said:


> Hi msam,
> 
> After placed in queue, you have 70-90 days. if you apply TV it might delay another 25 days. you may consider applying TV bcoz u can stay together next two months.
> 
> you can wait 3 months until u get visa or
> 
> stay together for next two months and wait a month after that.


Hi Srvj 

Thank you for your valuable suggestion


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> In that case I think they have changed the procedure:
> 
> Earlier the procedure was:
> Apply
> Wait for 10-Weeks for CO assigned
> CO assigned
> CO completes review of application, sends HAP-ID for Medicals,
> Medicals done
> Wait for Medical Clearance - 2days to 4 months
> File in Queue - 2-3 months,
> 
> Now they are doing
> Apply
> CO assigned (within a week)
> CO sends HAP-ID for Medical
> Medicals done
> Wait for Medical Clearance and CO to complete review of application (I guess now 10-12 weeks waiting period for CO assignment has been merged with medical clearance waiting period)
> File in Queue - 2-3 months,
> 
> I am assuming, Now they have stated asking for Medicals before the CO actually starts review of your applications, this will hopefully :fingerscrossed: save time for those applicants whose medicals go more manual clearance or are referred.


Hi Nannu,
Yes i agree with you..but what about applicant's like me who already waiting for co to assign and when co assign and he/she ask for medicals then if after that for applicant's whom co assigned after 60 days then they have to wait again for 3 month if their medicals cleared manually


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> So will this new procedure help processing the applications quicker? you mean :fingerscrossed:


Yes, I assume, atleast for those who get stuck in medical clearance delays. 
But remember that AHC's standard time for processing Partner visa is still 12 MONTHS


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> Yes, I assume, atleast for those who get stuck in medical clearance delays.
> But remember that AHC's standard time for processing Partner visa is still 12 MONTHS



But weren't the medicals done by the same eMedical system they are using now to process the applications. I thought the eMedical electronic processing has been in use since early 2012.

So the medicals shouldn't be taking this long


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Yes, I assume, atleast for those who get stuck in medical clearance delays.
> But remember that AHC's standard time for processing Partner visa is still 12 MONTHS


Hi Nannu,
These lines in Red Color Hurts me lot :-( :-( :-( but we can't do anything as this is the *truth* of *AHC*


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> These lines in Red Color Hurts me lot :-( :-( :-( but we can't do anything as this is the *truth* of *AHC*



As I said before it is "IMPOSSIBLE" to predict how DIAC/AHC works or approves visa applications. 

They just give the same repetitive answer to everyone who calls. 
Different case=Different processing time as unfortunate as it already is, guess we all have to wait. Nothing else we can do. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> But weren't the medicals done by the same eMedical system they are using now to process the applications. I thought the eMedical electronic processing has been in use since early 2012.
> 
> So the medicals shouldn't be taking this long


Medicals for most applicants are cleared electronically, but due to various reasons, some of the applicants have to wait for medicals to be review and cleared manually . 

If you look into the SS you will see that some of the users had to wait for close to 4 months to get the clearance...


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> These lines in Red Color Hurts me lot :-( :-( :-( but we can't do anything as this is the *truth* of *AHC*


----------



## s00071609

Medical Eventually cleared- Queued for Final Decision. I have submitted the update to SS. I am not sure how it works. One hurdle over.
Medical was uploaded and then referred to Global health the same day 23/05/2013. I am pretty sure medical is being cleared for applicant whose medical was uploaded on first or Second Week of June.


----------



## nannu

Hey s00071609 .... Just saw your update in the SS. 

Congratulations....Finally your medicals have been cleared and file is in queue!!! :clap2::clap2:

You must be relieved...start counting backwards now !!!


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> Hey s00071609 .... Just saw your update in the SS.
> 
> Congratulations....Finally your medicals have been cleared and file is in queue!!! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> You must be relieved...start counting backwards now !!!


Hi Nannu,
When i start counting backwards :-( :-( :-(


----------



## s00071609

nannu said:


> Hey s00071609 .... Just saw your update in the SS.
> 
> Congratulations....Finally your medicals have been cleared and file is in queue!!! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> You must be relieved...start counting backwards now !!!


Ya its a relief as I count expect visa before this and if something had gone wrong- big trouble.

From the posts from people- it seems that 90 day theory is unlikely to hold true because March applicants are nearing 90 days but Febs are still waiting. I guess trend has changed since 2013. I guess its due to CO allocation in 1.5 months or so while previously it took longer over 2 months. 90 days would have been true then


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> When i start counting backwards :-( :-( :-(


*SOON!!!! *Its only matter of CO allotment :fingerscrossed: Hopefully your Medicals will not take long  .


----------



## Spousevisa

Not just feb applicants but also few dec and jan applicants are waiting for the grant.. 



s00071609 said:


> Ya its a relief as I count expect visa before this and if something had gone wrong- big trouble.
> 
> From the posts from people- it seems that 90 day theory is unlikely to hold true because March applicants are nearing 90 days but Febs are still waiting. I guess trend has changed since 2013. I guess its due to CO allocation in 1.5 months or so while previously it took longer over 2 months. 90 days would have been true then


----------



## jaiganesh

s00071609 said:


> Medical Eventually cleared- Queued for Final Decision. I have submitted the update to SS. I am not sure how it works. One hurdle over.
> Medical was uploaded and then referred to Global health the same day 23/05/2013. I am pretty sure medical is being cleared for applicant whose medical was uploaded on first or Second Week of June.


good to hear your medical is being cleared. as i stated earlier upon calling AHC i came to know that mine was cleared on 13.07.2013 but file is yet to be queued for final decision (as per operator).
by the way when did your medical got cleared and how did you know that your file has been queued for final decision. Did you got mail from CO or by calling AHC.

who is your case officer.

thnks


----------



## s00071609

jaiganesh said:


> good to hear your medical is being cleared. as i stated earlier upon calling AHC i came to know that mine was cleared on 13.07.2013 but file is yet to be queued for final decision (as per operator).
> by the way when did your medical got cleared and how did you know that your file has been queued for final decision. Did you got mail from CO or by calling AHC.
> 
> who is your case officer.
> 
> thnks


I got email today from CO. Monika is CO.

My medical was uploaded on 22 May and yours in April. So yours took longer- it should have been cleared a bit earlier. I assume medical processing is speeding now- this might be the reason. After medical clearance- it should not take long- but its upto CO- some do it quick some make it linger. We never know CO might be on leave for few days. Bottom line is- it wont delay your visa too much coz DOL is also important.


----------



## farkot

s00071609 said:


> I got email today from CO. Monika is CO.
> 
> My medical was uploaded on 22 May and yours in April. So yours took longer- it should have been cleared a bit earlier. I assume medical processing is speeding now- this might be the reason. After medical clearance- it should not take long- but its upto CO- some do it quick some make it linger. We never know CO might be on leave for few days. Bottom line is- it wont delay your visa too much coz DOL is also important.


The codes for co does not contain her name. May b its time for updation of co codes


----------



## s00071609

Spousevisa said:


> Not just feb applicants but also few dec and jan applicants are waiting for the grant..


You should be getting visa very soon. You took so much time to submit docs. No idea how many of dec people are active but some of Dec, Jan Feb- recently got their medical clearance in June and July. It will surely take some time between queuing and grant offcourse- but I assume it will be shorter for those who waited longer


----------



## s00071609

farkot said:


> The codes for co does not contain her name. May b its time for updation of co codes


Where does the code come from? Is it you guys give a code to CO. I have position number only


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> Medicals for most applicants are cleared electronically, but due to various reasons, some of the applicants have to wait for medicals to be review and cleared manually .
> 
> If you look into the SS you will see that some of the users had to wait for close to 4 months to get the clearance...



I wonder what those reasons are that cause such a long delay? 

This is what is scaring me now.
My husband has come to India with me on a Tourist Visa and he only has about 4 months left till it runs out 

Don't know what will happen


----------



## Becky26

s00071609 said:


> Medical Eventually cleared- Queued for Final Decision. I have submitted the update to SS. I am not sure how it works. One hurdle over.
> Medical was uploaded and then referred to Global health the same day 23/05/2013. I am pretty sure medical is being cleared for applicant whose medical was uploaded on first or Second Week of June.



Hi s00071609,

Congratulations on your Medicals getting cleared. Just wanted to know how long yours took to get the approval?

Thanks
Becky


----------



## ganesh44337

hi friends,
My wife called AHC today to ask abt her visa progress. They said that her file was sent to queue on 3rd May, but no senior officer is allocated yet. what does it mean? How long will it takes to get the visa issued after the allocation of senior officer? please help...


----------



## s00071609

ganesh44337 said:


> hi friends,
> My wife called AHC today to ask abt her visa progress. They said that her file was sent to queue on 3rd May, but no senior officer is allocated yet. what does it mean? How long will it takes to get the visa issued after the allocation of senior officer? please help...


It means your application has received medical clearance and processing with CO is finished and now next stage is visa grant. I don't thing SCO is allocated straightaway but once allocated visa will be finalized quickly.


----------



## shammi

nannu said:


> Hey s00071609 .... Just saw your update in the SS.
> 
> Congratulations....Finally your medicals have been cleared and file is in queue!!! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> You must be relieved...start counting backwards now !!!


Hii nannu 
Do you know how much time takes after file is forward for final decision .I think 60 to 90 days theory is wròng bcoz I have completed 82 days bt still no news ..what is the maximum time for visa grant after file is sent for final decision 2 3 4 mnths plz reply


----------



## aashmi

Thank you so much nannu..god bless you!


----------



## aashmi

Thank you so much vepesh for your valuable advise..


----------



## shammi

nannu said:


> Hey s00071609 .... Just saw your update in the SS.
> 
> Congratulations....Finally your medicals have been cleared and file is in queue!!! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> You must be relieved...start counting backwards now !!!


Plz reply nannu


----------



## shammi

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> When i start counting backwards :-( :-( :-(


Hii singh 26 
Do you know how much time takes after file is forward for final decision .I think 60 to 90 days theory is wrong .I have completed 82days bt still no news.do you know what is the maximum time when fileI sent for final decision 2 mnths 3 or 4 mnths how much time plz reply


----------



## singh_26

*Time*



shammi said:


> Plz reply nannu


Hi shammi,
This 60-90 days theory is as per spreadsheet data which one of us like user *Srvj**(Not by AHC)* created to better understand this whole process and i think this will not exist *For those who lodge their application's July on wards*.

As AHC has changed it's working procedure..previously this 60-90 days theory works only after one clear his/her medicals and file placed in queue for final decision.
After that one can expect visa grant in 60-90 days.

But now as everyone can observe from spread sheet. 
AHC follow new process. Acknowledgment for application received and Hap Id (required for medical's) mail received by July applicant's with in 5-7 days after they lodge their application's. 
So if one is clearing medical's in 10 day's after lodging his/her application that doesn't means one will get visa grant within 60-90 days after his/her medical's clearance.
This What i think and don't lose hope as you are near to complete 90 days be positive 
*But at the same wait can be more for you as AHC changed their working procedure*


----------



## shammi

singh_26 said:


> Hi shammi,
> This 60-90 days theory is as per spreadsheet data which one of us user (Srvj) created to better understand this whole process and i think this will not exist *For those who lodge their application's July on wards*
> 
> As AHC has changed it's working procedure..previously this 60-90 days theory works only after one clear his/her medicals and file placed in queue for final decision.
> After that one can expect visa grant in 60-90 days.
> 
> But now as everyone can observe from spread sheet.
> AHC follow new process. Acknowledgment for application received and Hap Id (required for medical's) mail received by July applicant's with in 5-7 days after they lodge their application's.
> So if one is clearing medical's in 10 day's after lodging his/her application that doesn't means one will get visa grant within 60-90 days after his/her medical's clearance.
> This What i think and don't lose hope as you are near to complete 90 days be positive [/QUOTEhi singh26
> I have completed almost 6 mnths and my file is forward for final decision after medical almost after 1 mnth


----------



## shammi

singh_26 said:


> Hi shammi,
> This 60-90 days theory is as per spreadsheet data which one of us user (Srvj) created to better understand this whole process and i think this will not exist *For those who lodge their application's July on wards*
> 
> As AHC has changed it's working procedure..previously this 60-90 days theory works only after one clear his/her medicals and file placed in queue for final decision.
> After that one can expect visa grant in 60-90 days.
> 
> But now as everyone can observe from spread sheet.
> AHC follow new process. Acknowledgment for application received and Hap Id (required for medical's) mail received by July applicant's with in 5-7 days after they lodge their application's.
> So if one is clearing medical's in 10 day's after lodging his/her application that doesn't means one will get visa grant within 60-90 days after his/her medical's clearance.
> This What i think and don't lose hope as you are near to complete 90 days be positive
> *But at the same wait can be more for you as AHC changed their working procedure*


Hii singh 26
I have completed almost 6 mnths nd ny file is forward for final decision after medical almost after 1 mnth


----------



## singh_26

shammi said:


> Hii singh 26
> I have completed almost 6 mnths nd ny file is forward for final decision after medical almost after 1 mnth


Hi Shammi,
'So you can expect visa by end of august..


----------



## shammi

singh_26 said:


> Hi Shammi,
> 'So you can expect visa by end of august..


Thanks singh 26


----------



## shammi

nannu said:


> *SOON!!!! *Its only matter of CO allotment :fingerscrossed: Hopefully your Medicals will not take long  .


Hi nannu
What you think how much time takes for visa grant after file was queued I have completed 82 days and almost completed 6 mnths .I think 60 to 90 days theory is wrong .do you know what is the maximum time after file queued 3 mnths 4 mnths or morethan 4 mnths


----------



## shammi

Hello. said:


> Congratulations..!! Gurinder1985
> 
> Have a happy life ahead


Hi hello
Did u call ahc bcoz you are completed 88 days ..acc to 60 to 90 days theory


----------



## nannu

shammi said:


> Hii nannu
> Do you know how much time takes after file is forward for final decision .I think 60 to 90 days theory is wròng bcoz I have completed 82 days bt still no news ..what is the maximum time for visa grant after file is sent for final decision 2 3 4 mnths plz reply


Hi Shammi, the 60-90 days time frame, that people talk about on this forum, is not an official time line for AHC. It is based on the trend in the Spreadsheet. 

But since files queued in May have already started receiving Visa, you can expect to get your anytime in August. :fingerscrossed:

Hang in there :thumb: ... you are close to getting it....closer than many others like me


----------



## shammi

nannu said:


> Hi Shammi, the 60-90 days time frame that people talk about on this forum is not an official time line for AHC. It is based on the trend in the Spreadsheet.
> 
> But since files queued in May have already started receiving Visa, you can expect to get your anytime in August. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hang in there :thumb: ... you are close to getting it....closer than many others like me


Thanks nannu I hope so that I will get visa in august


----------



## shammi

nannu said:


> Hi Shammi, the 60-90 days time frame, that people talk about on this forum, is not an official time line for AHC. It is based on the trend in the Spreadsheet.
> 
> But since files queued in May have already started receiving Visa, you can expect to get your anytime in August. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hang in there :thumb: ... you are close to getting it....closer than many others like me


Whats ur dol nannu nd when ur file was queued


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> Hi shammi,
> This 60-90 days theory is as per spreadsheet data which one of us like user *Srvj**(Not by AHC)* created to better understand this whole process and i think this will not exist *For those who lodge their application's July on wards*.
> 
> As AHC has changed it's working procedure..previously this 60-90 days theory works only after one clear his/her medicals and file placed in queue for final decision.
> After that one can expect visa grant in 60-90 days.
> 
> But now as everyone can observe from spread sheet.
> AHC follow new process. Acknowledgment for application received and Hap Id (required for medical's) mail received by July applicant's with in 5-7 days after they lodge their application's.
> So if one is clearing medical's in 10 day's after lodging his/her application that doesn't means one will get visa grant within 60-90 days after his/her medical's clearance.
> This What i think and don't lose hope as you are near to complete 90 days be positive
> *But at the same wait can be more for you as AHC changed their working procedure*


Hi singh_26,

So you think according to the new procedure that AHC has opted will the applicants have to still wait for 60-90 days for approval or will the grant be given a bit earlier?

Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## singh_26

Becky26 said:


> Hi singh_26,
> 
> So you think according to the new procedure that AHC has opted will the applicants have to still wait for 60-90 days for approval or will the grant be given a bit earlier?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky26,
Now visa grant will be fast as compared to 2011-2012, 2012-2013....


----------



## Hello.

shammi said:


> Hi hello
> Did u call ahc bcoz you are completed 88 days ..acc to 60 to 90 days theory



Yeah dear I called them, got the same oldddddddd response from the operator  saying the processing time for spouse visa is 7 months

I'm about to complete 5 months on 3rd of august, but as per their (AHC) rules or what ever I can't wait for two more months.  

Its really frustrating


----------



## shammi

Hello. said:


> Yeah dear I called them, got the same oldddddddd response from the operator  saying the processing time for spouse visa is 7 months
> 
> I'm about to complete 5 months on 3rd of august, but as per their (AHC) rules or what ever I can't wait for two more months.
> 
> Its really frustrating


I m completed 6 mnths on 8 aug nd m also completed 82 days acc to 60 to 90 days bt still no news m also very frustrating .dnt know when good news will come


----------



## Hello.

Lets hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Riyaaz

ganesh44337 said:


> I was talking about both of them mate. Do u have any abt this??


Hi Mate,
What do you mean by both one is TFN i know that, What is the other option of checking mate ?


----------



## srvj

shammi said:


> I m completed 6 mnths on 8 aug nd m also completed 82 days acc to 60 to 90 days bt still no news m also very frustrating .dnt know when good news will come


Hi Shammi,

60-90 days theory working for most, but AHC haven't granted any visa in JUNE so, it might take some more days extra than 60-90 days. you will get visa sometime in august. You can see recent visa grants trend in SS , you are near to your visa.


----------



## srvj

Becky26 said:


> Hi singh_26,
> 
> So you think according to the new procedure that AHC has opted will the applicants have to still wait for 60-90 days for approval or will the grant be given a bit earlier?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi 

I think new procedure will apply to applicants from July, Applicants before july will follow the old theory.

giving HAP ID with acknowledgement saves much time as medical clearance and CO initial assessment will process at same time.


----------



## Gurinder1985

shammi said:


> Hi hello
> Did u call ahc bcoz you are completed 88 days ..acc to 60 to 90 days theory


Hello Shammi

Even I callled AHC on 29/7/2013 and operator informed to wait for another couple of months as the application is within timeframe. Exactly after 10mins visa grant letter was issued. So no clue how they are working.

Regards,
Gurinder


----------



## arpitaravalia

Gurinder1985 said:


> Hello Shammi
> 
> Even I callled AHC on 29/7/2013 and operator informed to wait for another couple of months as the application is within timeframe. Exactly after 10mins visa grant letter was issued. So no clue how they are working.
> 
> Regards,
> Gurinder



hahahhaha... AHC is funny


----------



## Jap

Becky26 said:


> Hi Jap,
> 
> Would you know who your wife's case officer is? Did he/she ask for any other additional documents besides Medicals?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how long have you guys been married for? Does the Visa approval depend on how long the couple has been married?
> 
> Not a problem, will keep you posted.
> Look forward to your reply
> Good luck to you guys!! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

The CO is Ujawal Singh, he did not ask for any more docs than the medicals yet.

I dont think the visa approval is dependant on how long the couple has been married.

Cheers,

Jap


----------



## singh_26

Gurinder1985 said:


> Hello Shammi
> 
> Even I callled AHC on 29/7/2013 and operator informed to wait for another couple of months as the application is within timeframe. Exactly after 10mins visa grant letter was issued. So no clue how they are working.
> 
> Regards,
> Gurinder


Hi All,
It means even the AHC operator's don't know how their department works or current status of any file...thatswhy they are giving same standard reply to everyone...So there is no meaning of calling ahc and informing about your application from operator as they are same like us..


----------



## singh_26

Gurinder1985 said:


> Hello Shammi
> 
> Even I callled AHC on 29/7/2013 and operator informed to wait for another couple of months as the application is within timeframe. Exactly after 10mins visa grant letter was issued. So no clue how they are working.
> 
> Regards,
> Gurinder


Hi All,
It means even the AHC operator's don't know how their department works or current status of any file...thatswhy they are giving same standard reply to everyone...So there is no meaning of calling ahc and informing about your application from operator as they are same like us..


----------



## vinodreddy_y

Hi Everyone, 

I am one among you all waiting for 309 to be approved. I would like to part of this forum to know about latest updates on timelines etc.

I have lodged my application on 18th Feb 2013 and queued for decision on 6th June 2013. 
Curious to know anyone got VISA granted whose application was queued in early june.

Regards,
Vinu.


----------



## shammi

srvj said:


> Hi Shammi,
> 
> 60-90 days theory working for most, but AHC haven't granted any visa in JUNE so, it might take some more days extra than 60-90 days. you will get visa sometime in august. You can see recent visa grants trend in SS , you are near to your visa.


Thanks srvj ..I hope so my visa will grant in august.


----------



## shammi

Gurinder1985 said:


> Hello Shammi
> 
> Even I callled AHC on 29/7/2013 and operator informed to wait for another couple of months as the application is within timeframe. Exactly after 10mins visa grant letter was issued. So no clue how they are working.
> 
> Regards,
> Gurinder


Thanks gurinder


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome*



vinodreddy_y said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am one among you all waiting for 309 to be approved. I would like to part of this forum to know about latest updates on timelines etc.
> 
> I have lodged my application on 18th Feb 2013 and queued for decision on 6th June 2013.
> Curious to know anyone got VISA granted whose application was queued in early june.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinu.


Hi Vinodreddy,
Please follow the link below i added in my signatures and you will find all the information their in Spread Sheet..:help:
And please do add your details by following this link *https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6R9h8d8D0jcg14l7xbPSunGn_TmFXSA8MVMzlhOWw/viewform*


----------



## shammi

singh_26 said:


> Hi Vinodreddy,
> Please follow the link below i added in my signatures and you will find all the information their in Spread Sheet..:help:
> And please do add your details by following this link *https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6R9h8d8D0jcg14l7xbPSunGn_TmFXSA8MVMzlhOWw/viewform*


Hi singh 
Plz send me the link of visa spreadsheet


----------



## singh_26

shammi said:


> Hi singh
> Plz send me the link of visa spreadsheet


Hi Shammi,
Please follow this link
Link to Visa Timeline Spreadsheet
*https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home*:ranger:


----------



## balhary

nannu said:


> Medicals for most applicants are cleared electronically, but due to various reasons, some of the applicants have to wait for medicals to be review and cleared manually .
> 
> If you look into the SS you will see that some of the users had to wait for close to 4 months to get the clearance...


Hi nannu,
Last time when I did my Emedical they cleared it in just a week, Are they taking long to clear the Emedical ? I did it last to last week again


----------



## singh_26

*Medical's*



balhary said:


> Hi nannu,
> Last time when I did my E-medical they cleared it in just a week, Are they taking long to clear the E-medical ? I did it last to last week again


Hi Balhary,
If before your medical's got cleared within a week then i think it will not take much time..because Global health unit is clearing medical's very fast pace now a days if your medical's struck also it will not take much time but as you mentioned previously it got cleared in a week time then it means you meet all the requirement's of test's required as per australian medical health standard's . So don't worry just wait for your grant letter


----------



## Spousevisa

Not necessary that the visa grant will be fast.. they may have changed the process because medical clearance takes a very long time, so to fill up the medical clearance gap they have started giving HAP Id's to new applicants immediately after the application lodged... 
If they also had to minimize the 7 and 12 months period then that would have been updated on Immigration website by now... Their standard processing time Still is 7 to 12 months...



singh_26 said:


> Hi Becky26,
> Now visa grant will be fast as compared to 2011-2012, 2012-2013....


----------



## aarvee

Hope the month of August brings more visa grants.. Best of luck to everyone on the queue.. 
As the going gets tough, only the tough get going.. Pray we keep ourselves strong until the day comes.
Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Leeon

singh_26 said:


> Hi All,
> It means even the AHC operator's don't know how their department works or current status of any file...thatswhy they are giving same standard reply to everyone...So there is no meaning of calling ahc and informing about your application from operator as they are same like us..


.

Hey singh_26 and friends

I am posting again one of my previous post..

Hi Everybody..
There is no point in contacting AHC help desk, once the application is been Queued to the final decision, from there the operator or C/O has no control. 
The C/O or the operator can only talk about standard waiting time, Unless u have an emergency reason to update or escalate the case. ( eg medical reasons)
*The above information was provided to me by an authorised aus mig agent. 

My personal experience some operators are kind enough to give more info than the "standard waiting time" answer.*


All the best friends..


----------



## nannu

balhary said:


> Hi nannu,
> Last time when I did my Emedical they cleared it in just a week, Are they taking long to clear the Emedical ? I did it last to last week again


Hi Balhary,

Medical clearance is delayed only if the results have to be review manually or if you are from a High Risk Country, most of applicants on this forum from Nepal have experienced delay in clearance, although India is also in the High Risk category, but the progress of medicals in far better for us than those from Nepal.

If your medicals were cleared within a week last time, they should be cleared quickly this time also.


----------



## Nkk

Still waiting for medical clearance


----------



## singh_26

*Letter TO CO*

Hi *CO*,
Please show some *Mercy* to me (77th Day Running) and other applicant's who crossed 60 days and waiting for *you* to call them and ask to go for medical's or other document's (If required)
please call


----------



## Spousevisa

Have you lodged ur application through VFS or through Migration Agent?



singh_26 said:


> Hi *CO*,
> Please show some *Mercy* to me (77th Day Running) and other applicant's who crossed 60 days and waiting for *you* to call them and ask to go for medical's or other document's (If required)
> please call


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Hi CO.
Before Singh please look at my case as I completed 89 days in the decision queue:tongue1:



singh_26 said:


> Hi *CO*,
> Please show some *Mercy* to me (77th Day Running) and other applicant's who crossed 60 days and waiting for *you* to call them and ask to go for medical's or other document's (If required)
> please call


----------



## singh_26

Spousevisa said:


> Have you lodged ur application through VFS or through Migration Agent?


Hi Spousevisa,

Lodged my application through VFS


----------



## nannu

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi CO.
> Before Singh please look at my case as I completed 89 days in the decision queue:tongue1:


Hi destinyatdoorstep,

your and Singh's files are in totally different stages, Singh is waiting CO to be allocated :ranger: and CO has already completed his work on your file:ranger:, you are waiting SOC to be allocated and Visa Grant. 

So you may want to put your request to Senior Case Officer (SCO) :tongue1: rather than a Case Officer (CO) , unless you want your file to go back to CO, which i am sure you don't want :nono:


----------



## singh_26

*Cheating*



destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi CO.
> Before Singh please look at my case as I completed 89 days in the decision queue:tongue1:


Hi destinyatdoorstep,
This is not right don't be mean


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Lol yeah, 
I checked the spreadsheet later.. Let me reframe.. CO please look at Singhs case and SCO please look at mine:fingerscrossed:



nannu said:


> Hi destinyatdoorstep,
> 
> your and Singh's files are in totally different stages, Singh is waiting CO to be allocated :ranger: and CO has already completed his work on your file:ranger:, you are waiting SOC to be allocated and Visa Grant.
> 
> So you may want to put your request to Senior Case Officer (SCO) :tongue1: rather than a Case Officer (CO) , unless you want your file to go back to CO, which i am sure you don't want :nono:


----------



## nannu

vinodreddy_y said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am one among you all waiting for 309 to be approved. I would like to part of this forum to know about latest updates on timelines etc.
> 
> I have lodged my application on 18th Feb 2013 and queued for decision on 6th June 2013.
> Curious to know anyone got VISA granted whose application was queued in early june.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinu.


Hi Vinodreddy,

You have made 2 entries in the SS form, with different DOL and CO assigned date. 

Please let us know which is the correct entry so that it an be added to the SS.

Use this link to view the details that you have provided:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=20

Cheers 
Nannu


----------



## singh_26

*Good*



destinyatdoorstep said:


> Lol yeah,
> I checked the spreadsheet later.. Let me reframe.. CO please look at Singhs case and SCO please look at mine:fingerscrossed:


Hi destinyatdoorstep,
Now it's fine with me. we both can pray for each other  :santa:


----------



## aashmi

Hi everyone

Before the visa grant do they give a call or they directly sent you an email?

Thanks in advance )


----------



## singh_26

Hi All,,
One User named* lshilpa* got his/her visa grant today *Congrats* to him/her
DOL : 23/01/2013
CO Assigned : 13/03/2013
File placed in queue : 07/05/2013
Visa grant date :31/07/2013


----------



## Spousevisa

Great... His DOL is same as mine.. But I am still waiting .. He was lucky though that his file was sent for final decision few days before mine...
There was one more applicant Ishtpal.. Are you referring to the same applicant? BTW from where did you get this information?



singh_26 said:


> Hi All,,
> One User named* lshilpa* got his visa grant today *Congrats* to him/her
> DOL : 23/01/2013
> CO Assigned : 13/03/2013
> File placed in queue : 07/05/2013
> Visa grant date :31/07/2013


----------



## singh_26

aashmi said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Before the visa grant do they give a call or they directly sent you an email?
> 
> Thanks in advance )


HI Aashmi,
They will directly sent you mail.


----------



## nannu

aashmi said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Before the visa grant do they give a call or they directly sent you an email?
> 
> Thanks in advance )


They may call  or may not call :ranger: and just directly send you the grant email 

In most case, they don't call!!


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Aashmi,

Normally when visa is granted our TFN gets updated first and then within 48 hrs you get a grant email... 



aashmi said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Before the visa grant do they give a call or they directly sent you an email?
> 
> Thanks in advance )


----------



## aashmi

Hi spouse visa

Thank you for your quick reply..but
..
What is TFN and how can I get one?

Kindly reply..


----------



## singh_26

Spousevisa said:


> Great... His DOL is same as mine.. But I am still waiting .. He was lucky though that his file was sent for final decision few days before mine...
> There was one more applicant Ishtpal.. Are you referring to the same applicant? BTW from where did you get this information?


HI Spousevisa,
It's *lshilpa *not *ishtpal* hope he will to get his visa soon


----------



## lshilpa

Spousevisa said:


> Great... His DOL is same as mine.. But I am still waiting .. He was lucky though that his file was sent for final decision few days before mine...
> There was one more applicant Ishtpal.. Are you referring to the same applicant? BTW from where did you get this information?


Hi Everyone

I was going to post here after updating the spreadsheet but Singh_26 beat me to it  I got my visa grant email just today! I had joined the forum few months ago but haven't been active, but the spreadsheet and your discussions helped me a lot through my wait. Its a she btw 

Also, I had mailed my case officer(number 11) a few weeks ago to enquire on status and he informed me that he has moved to another department. Just wanted to let everyone know in case they have the same case officer. Here are my application details:
Date Lodged: 1/23/2013	
Location: Hyderabad	
CO Assigned Date: 13/03/2013
Case Officer Number: 11
Addtl. Docs Sent Date: 4/29/2013
DATE file placed in queue: 5/7/2013

Good luck to everyone who is waiting. And thanks to the active community here supporting each other. Also kudos to everyone who is maintaining the spreadsheet.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Aashmi,

This the link to check your TFN https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

TFN is a backdoor to check your visa status.. just fill up all the mandatory details n click next.. if you have been granted a visa it will show you a message as "you are eligible for a TFN but you have not entered Australia".. If not granted a visa yet, then it will show you a message as "you do not have a relevant visa to apply for a TFN"



aashmi said:


> Hi spouse visa
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply..but
> ..
> What is TFN and how can I get one?
> 
> Kindly reply..


----------



## aashmi

Thank you much nannu and Singh26!!


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



lshilpa said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I was going to post here after updating the spreadsheet but Singh_26 beat me to it  I got my visa grant email just today! I had joined the forum few months ago but haven't been active, but the spreadsheet and your discussions helped me a lot through my wait. Its a she btw
> 
> Also, I had mailed my case officer(number 11) a few weeks ago to enquire on status and he informed me that he has moved to another department. Just wanted to let everyone know in case they have the same case officer. Here are my application details:
> Date Lodged: 1/23/2013
> Location: Hyderabad
> CO Assigned Date: 13/03/2013
> Case Officer Number: 11
> Addtl. Docs Sent Date: 4/29/2013
> DATE file placed in queue: 5/7/2013
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is waiting. And thanks to the active community here supporting each other. Also kudos to everyone who is maintaining the spreadsheet.


Hi lshilpa,
Congratulation and have a happy married life ahead lane::second:
About posting your detail's before you as i didn't saw any post from you in past few month's so i thought to share this good news with every forum member on behalf of you :car:


----------



## Spousevisa

Congratulations!!!

Thanks for updating us about your grant.. All the best... 



lshilpa said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I was going to post here after updating the spreadsheet but Singh_26 beat me to it  I got my visa grant email just today! I had joined the forum few months ago but haven't been active, but the spreadsheet and your discussions helped me a lot through my wait. Its a she btw
> 
> Also, I had mailed my case officer(number 11) a few weeks ago to enquire on status and he informed me that he has moved to another department. Just wanted to let everyone know in case they have the same case officer. Here are my application details:
> Date Lodged: 1/23/2013
> Location: Hyderabad
> CO Assigned Date: 13/03/2013
> Case Officer Number: 11
> Addtl. Docs Sent Date: 4/29/2013
> DATE file placed in queue: 5/7/2013
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is waiting. And thanks to the active community here supporting each other. Also kudos to everyone who is maintaining the spreadsheet.


----------



## lshilpa

singh_26 said:


> Hi lshilpa,
> Congratulation and have a happy married life ahead lane::second:
> About posting your detail's before you as i didn't saw any post from you in past few month's so i thought to share this good news with every forum member on behalf of you :car:


Its awesome that all of you are so active here and helping each other out! :clap2:


----------



## shammi

lshilpa said:


> Its awesome that all of you are so active here and helping each other out! :clap2:


Congrats ishilpa


----------



## nannu

lshilpa said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I was going to post here after updating the spreadsheet but Singh_26 beat me to it  I got my visa grant email just today! I had joined the forum few months ago but haven't been active, but the spreadsheet and your discussions helped me a lot through my wait. Its a she btw
> 
> Also, I had mailed my case officer(number 11) a few weeks ago to enquire on status and he informed me that he has moved to another department. Just wanted to let everyone know in case they have the same case officer. Here are my application details:
> Date Lodged: 1/23/2013
> Location: Hyderabad
> CO Assigned Date: 13/03/2013
> Case Officer Number: 11
> Addtl. Docs Sent Date: 4/29/2013
> DATE file placed in queue: 5/7/2013
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is waiting. And thanks to the active community here supporting each other. Also kudos to everyone who is maintaining the spreadsheet.


Congratulations Ishilpa .... lane: . .. Have a good life  ...Enjoy !!!

Thank you for sharing your details in the SS these will be of help to all of us who are waiting 
Atleast we know that things are moving. :becky:


----------



## aashmi

Thank you very much spouse visa....


----------



## aashmi

Congrats ishilpa..god bless..have a great life ahead..


----------



## shammi

lshilpa said:


> Its awesome that all of you are so active here and helping each other out! :clap2:


My file was queued 1 day later than you on 8 may .I hope my visa will also grant soon


----------



## Harman cheema

Congrates ishilpa.. Wish u all the best in oz


----------



## Harman cheema

shammi said:


> My file was queued 1 day later than you on 8 may .I hope my visa will also grant soon


Dont worry shammi... U ll get ur visa in couple of days... Prepare urself for a big bash


----------



## shammi

Harman cheema said:


> Dont worry shammi... U ll get ur visa in couple of days... Prepare urself for a big bash


Thanks Harman


----------



## s00071609

Nannu,

Read the private message I sent you.


----------



## Harman cheema

shammi said:


> Thanks Harman


M also waiting from a looooooooong time...


----------



## sree-raj

*tourist visa*

hi guys,

just a quick question, is it mandatory to have a return ticket while coming to Australia on a tourist visa?

Can I not book the return ticket before leaving from here?

Cheers


----------



## nannu

sree-raj said:


> hi guys,
> 
> just a quick question, is it mandatory to have a return ticket while coming to Australia on a tourist visa?
> 
> Can I not book the return ticket before leaving from here?
> 
> Cheers


Hey Sree-raj, have you been assigned a CO yet?


----------



## shammi

Harman cheema said:


> M also waiting from a looooooooong time...


Whats ur dol and when ur file was queued.


----------



## sree-raj

nannu said:


> Hey Sree-raj, have you been assigned a CO yet?


Hi Nannu,

Not yet.

Gave a call to AHC today, and as usual, the operator was not really keen to answer and the reply was due to the HUGE number of applicants, CO will be assigned only after 12 weeks of DOL.

However, I am hoping for a CO assignment soon, just hoping.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Sree-Raj..

It's better to book a return ticket.. 



sree-raj said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> Gave a call to AHC today, and as usual, the operator was not really keen to answer and the reply was due to the HUGE number of applicants, CO will be assigned only after 12 weeks of DOL.
> 
> However, I am hoping for a CO assignment soon, just hoping.


----------



## Harman cheema

shammi said:


> Whats ur dol and when ur file was queued.


file sent for queue----23 may


----------



## Becky26

Jap said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> The CO is Ujawal Singh, he did not ask for any more docs than the medicals yet.
> 
> I dont think the visa approval is dependant on how long the couple has been married.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jap


Hi Jap,

Thank you for your reply.
Also was wondering what kind of email did your wife receive from the AHC/CO when they requested her to get the medicals done? What was written in the email. Did she have the name of her case officer at the end like I did or did the case officer write to her letting her know that he was her CO and that her file is under processing for the partner visa?

Look forward to your reply.
Thanks heaps

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Nkk

Hi,

I called up AHC today, Operator told me medicals are yet to be cleared.

I can see that medicals till 23rd May are cleared. My medicals were uploaded on 30th May. I am tensed. Don't know what to do..!! Can anyone help?


----------



## s00071609

Nannu I have sent you a private msg again.

NKK your medicals will be cleared within this week or early next week.


----------



## singh_26

*CO*



sree-raj said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> Gave a call to AHC today, and as usual, the operator was not really keen to answer and the reply was due to the HUGE number of applicants, CO will be assigned only after 12 weeks of DOL.
> 
> However, I am hoping for a CO assignment soon, just hoping.


HI Sree-raj,
You are a June applicant..:fingerscrossed:
i lodged my application in may and still waiting for CO allocated to me...
i think they are delaying this process don't know why but people who lodged their application in July they got CO allocated within a week..so they changed the process and we are the one who got struck into all this..be calm and keep in mind that it will take some time to get CO allocated to you as i completed 77 days and still waiting for the same..so be happy and enjoy in australia..lane:


----------



## Hello.

*YiPpPpPpPpPEeEeEe........!!!!!!!!!*

Great news, my visa has been granted 

Got the grant letter directly!


----------



## singh_26

HI Sree-raj,
As per SS

*56* Applicant's from *Jan- March *Co allocated on an *average* *52 days*
*09 *Applicant's from *April- May* Co allocated on an *average 60 days*

By this we can observe Number of days for CO allocation are less for those who lodged application from jan to march and they are keep on increasing it don't know for what reason for April to May applicant's


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



Hello. said:


> *YiPpPpPpPpPEeEeEe........!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Great news, my visa has been granted
> 
> Got the grant letter directly!


Hi Hello. Congratulation.. It's celebration time for you..Enjoy have a happy married life ahead..lane::clap2:lane:


----------



## Aary

Hello. said:


> *YiPpPpPpPpPEeEeEe........!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Great news, my visa has been granted
> 
> Got the grant letter directly!


Hi hello... Congrats may I know ur co and sco code...


----------



## shammi

Hello. said:


> *YiPpPpPpPpPEeEeEe........!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Great news, my visa has been granted
> 
> Got the grant letter directly!


Congrats hello


----------



## shammi

Hello. said:


> *YiPpPpPpPpPEeEeEe........!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Great news, my visa has been granted
> 
> Got the grant letter directly!


I hope my visa will also grant soon I have completed 83 days


----------



## singh_26

Hi Shammi,
I think you will receive your visa grant by end of august... so pack your bags and be ready to fly


----------



## shammi

singh_26 said:


> Hi Shammi,
> I think you will receive your visa grant by end of august... so pack your bags and be ready to fly


Thanks singh bt I think I will get visa mid of august bcoz I have almost completed 6 mnths nd also completed 83 days acc to 60 to 90 days theory .hello is march applicant nd I m feb applicant .bt may be u are right bt I think I will get visa mid of august. What you think.?


----------



## singh_26

*90Days*



shammi said:


> Thanks singh bt I think I will get visa mid of august bcoz I have almost completed 6 mnths nd also completed 83 days acc to 60 to 90 days theory .hello is march applicant nd I m feb applicant .bt may be u are right bt I think I will get visa mid of august. What you think.?


Hi Shaami,
What you think i think is right to think..


----------



## shammi

singh_26 said:


> Hi Shaami,
> What you think i think is right to think..


 ????????


----------



## singh_26

*Explain*



shammi said:


> ????????


Hi Shaami,
I mean to say as you are near to complete 90 days so its ok to think and expect what you are thinking & Expecting.:juggle:


----------



## Hello.

Hi all,
sorry for the last reply guys
Here are complete details of my application..
DOL: 06/03/2013
CO assigned : 24/04/2013
File placed in queue : 03/05/2013
Visa grant : 31/07/2013
Case officer code : 15
S case officer : 101

The forum has been very helpful in making myself patience. Thankyou all.
Hope everyone gets visa in a quick process.

Cheers..


----------



## nannu

Hello. said:


> *YiPpPpPpPpPEeEeEe........!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Great news, my visa has been granted
> 
> Got the grant letter directly!


*Hello* *HELLO* :tongue1: :lol: .... Congratulations.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Hello.

*Sorry for the late reply*


----------



## Hello.

Aary said:


> Hi hello... Congrats may I know ur co and sco code...


Hi

Co code : 15
Sco : 101


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



Hello. said:


> Hi all,
> sorry for the last reply guys
> Here are complete details of my application..
> DOL: 06/03/2013
> CO assigned : 24/04/2013
> File placed in queue : 03/05/2013
> Visa grant : 31/07/2013
> Case officer code : 15
> S case officer : 101
> 
> The forum has been very helpful in making myself patience. Thankyou all.
> Hope everyone gets visa in a quick process.
> 
> Cheers..


Hi Hello.,
Tring Tring Hello. You Got Your Visa..Congrats again and have a happy married life ahead.Your file is :closed_2: cheers :tea:


----------



## shammi

Hello. said:


> Hi
> 
> Co code : 15
> Sco : 101


Hi hello congrats .finally you got your visa today is ur 89 day .so it means u got visa in 88 days .m also completed 83 days .


----------



## music.rythm

Hello All!

I have received my visa finally 

please add my date of grant as 30th july on the spreadsheet, rest is already there.
Thanks!

best regards


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi Hello.,
> Tring Tring Hello. You Got Your Visa..Congrats again and have a happy married life ahead.Your file is :closed_2: cheers :tea:


File not closed yet...it is just 309..half the journey ...subclass 100 still there


----------



## shammi

music.rythm said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I have received my visa finally
> 
> please add my date of grant as 30th july on the spreadsheet, rest is already there.
> Thanks!
> 
> best regards


Congrats music .whats ur dol and when ur file was queued plz reply


----------



## nannu

music.rythm said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I have received my visa finally
> 
> please add my date of grant as 30th july on the spreadsheet, rest is already there.
> Thanks!
> 
> best regards


Hey Visas are raining today....:rain:....3rd good news in one day!!!!


Congratulations ..... have fun and enjoy your life..lane:lane:


----------



## nannu

shammi said:


> Congrats music .whats ur dol and when ur file was queued plz reply


Hi Shammi, 

you can use this link to see the DOL and Queued date of others users, so that you will not have to ask everyone .

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd++Xc#gid=9

Nannu


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



music.rythm said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I have received my visa finally
> 
> please add my date of grant as 30th july on the spreadsheet, rest is already there.
> Thanks!
> 
> best regards


Hi music.rythm,
Congratulation it's time for celebration...So finally AHC danced on the rythm of your music......:fencing::lalala::music:


----------



## shammi

nannu said:


> Hi Shammi,
> 
> you can use this link to see the DOL and Queued date of others users, so that you will not have to ask everyone .
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd++Xc#gid=9
> 
> Nannu


Thanks nannu bt I saw spreadshe bt music rythm is not updated the information about dol or file queued


----------



## singh_26

*Correction*



nannu said:


> File not closed yet...it is just 309..half the journey ...subclass 100 still there


HI Nannu,
This is the big hurdle then Subclass 100 that is more easy as atleast you are their with your spouse ...but ok correction from my side *won the half marathon*
whoever granted visa today and half is left


----------



## Aary

Hello. said:


> *YiPpPpPpPpPEeEeEe........!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Great news, my visa has been granted
> 
> Got the grant letter directly!





singh_26 said:


> HI Nannu,
> This is the big hurdle then Subclass 100 that is more easy as atleast you are their with your spouse ...but ok correction from my side *won the half marathon*
> whoever granted visa today and half is left


Hi Singh_26... Will they extra time to process for 100 visa.


----------



## shammi

shammi said:


> Thanks nannu bt I saw spreadshe bt music rythm is not updated the information about dol or file queued


Hi nannu if u know mysic rythm dol nd file queued plz tell me


----------



## Aary

Lost all my hopes... Ahc won't do anything on my visa.... It's waste of money time and everything. Because of this visa I gained only stress... Nothing other than that..


----------



## singh_26

Hi All,
As per SS *music.rythm* is a november applicant ..so it means AHC cleared all applicant's till october.???
is their anyone left in this forum who's DOL is before november 2012 and he/she didn't received grant letter. Please reply it will give a clear picture to all forum member's that till where ahc cleared last year applicant's


----------



## singh_26

*Hope*



Aary said:


> Lost all my hopes... Ahc won't do anything on my visa.... It's waste of money time and everything. Because of this visa I gained only stress... Nothing other than that..


Hi Aary & Harman,

You are sept & oct applicant's..i think your visa will come in this week..hope for the best..it's close now..i know it's too much difficult but we can't do anything accept waiting..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shammi

Aary said:


> Lost all my hopes... Ahc won't do anything on my visa.... It's waste of money time and everything. Because of this visa I gained only stress... Nothing other than that..


Hi aary whats ur dol


----------



## nannu

shammi said:


> Hi nannu if u know mysic rythm dol nd file queued plz tell me


His details are there in SS

User Name - Music-rythm
DOL - 26-Nov-12
Queud - 16-Jun-13
Grant - 30-Jul-13


----------



## nannu

Aary said:


> Lost all my hopes... Ahc won't do anything on my visa.... It's waste of money time and everything. Because of this visa I gained only stress... Nothing other than that..


Can understand your frustration , Its not even 4 months and I am already losing it  

Hang-in there Aary, you are not far :fingerscrossed: you'll get it soon !!!


----------



## Becky26

Hello. said:


> *YiPpPpPpPpPEeEeEe........!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Great news, my visa has been granted
> 
> Got the grant letter directly!


Congratulations!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Becky26

music.rythm said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I have received my visa finally
> 
> please add my date of grant as 30th july on the spreadsheet, rest is already there.
> Thanks!
> 
> best regards



Congratulation!! lane::clap2:


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> Hey Visas are raining today....:rain:....3rd good news in one day!!!!
> 
> 
> Congratulations ..... have fun and enjoy your life..lane:lane:


Hope they keep raining like this nannu!!!

This wait is a killer 
Any news about your visa? How long have you been waiting?


Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## farkot

Hello. said:


> *YiPpPpPpPpPEeEeEe........!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Great news, my visa has been granted
> 
> Got the grant letter directly!


Congrats Hello,

You are the first march applicant to receive the visa. Very happy for you.


----------



## vinodreddy_y

Hi, Thank you for your note. Could you please delete the entry with 'Expat user id of vinuu'.


----------



## arpitaravalia

congrats to ishatpal hello and music rythm....

my file is in queue fr 71 days now... im in australia at the moment and my return ticket ison the 9th of august... these 9 days are gonna be really crucial...i donno wad do i hope for whether i shd hope tht i get a mail from my CO telling me tht i need to exit the country or shd i hope tht i don get any mail from anyone till i get back to mumbai.... mixed feeling.... feeling really weird...


----------



## singh_26

*12 Week*

It's 12 week started from the DOL but still no sign's of CO...
Hope this new month and week bring's lot of smile on everyone face and happiness in everyone's life who all applied for partner subclass 309/100 :amen::amen::amen::xmascandle::xmascandle:


----------



## saras712

Congrets to all Who got their Visa


----------



## singh_26

hi saras712,
you call Ahc yesterday and asked about co ??? anything positive???


----------



## rpandit

congrz to all who got their visa ..


----------



## balhary

singh_26 said:


> Hi All,
> As per SS *music.rythm* is a november applicant ..so it means AHC cleared all applicant's till october.???
> is their anyone left in this forum who's DOL is before november 2012 and he/she didn't received grant letter. Please reply it will give a clear picture to all forum member's that till where ahc cleared last year applicant's


DOL- 1 June 2012 
still here, waiting medical clearance second time, 2 months more CO says.


----------



## singh_26

balhary said:


> DOL- 1 June 2012
> still here, waiting medical clearance second time, 2 months more CO says.


hi balhary,
Is their any problem in your Medical's???


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> Hope they keep raining like this nannu!!!
> 
> This wait is a killer
> Any news about your visa? How long have you been waiting?
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


:fingerscrossed: lot of files were queued in May (37 on this forum), so we can expect atleast 15-20 visa's in August also!!! :fingerscrossed:

My file is in queue since 28-Jun-13, only 34 days. 

I still have a couple of months of wait


----------



## shammi

nannu said:


> :fingerscrossed: lot of files were queued in May (37 on this forum), so we can expect atleast 15-20 visa's in August also!!! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> My file is in queue since 28-Jun-13, only 34 days.
> 
> I still have a couple of months of wait


I have completed 84 days bt still no news ..its really frustrating


----------



## nannu

End of the Months - Lets see how my guess works



nannu said:


> Lets see how my guess works
> 
> *1. Rachamallu
> 2. UD
> 3. Aary
> 4. SMaha
> 5. Mohit101
> 6. Bhawani82
> 7. Music-rythm
> 8. RPSingh
> 9. Sowjanya (if not already granted - she has not been active on the forum for a long time)
> 10. muchim (if not already granted - she has not been active on the forum for a long time)*
> 11. aus309
> *12. Exodus
> 13. Justanu
> 14. Hello
> 15. vbab
> 16. Aki007*


----------



## shammi

nannu said:


> End of the Months - Lets see how my guess works


Hi nannu 
Plz send me thr link of ss .I want to add my details.


----------



## shammi

nannu said:


> End of the Months - Lets see how my guess works


Hi nannu 
Plz add my details in ss .dol 8 feb 2013 , co allocated 4 april 2013, med done 8 april 2013, file queued 8may 2013.


----------



## vepesh

hey Srsrsrsrs still waiting for medical to be cleared?


----------



## singh_26

*Important*



shammi said:


> Hi nannu
> Plz send me thr link of ss .I want to add my details.


Hi Shammi,
Here is the link:

Link to Visa Timeline Spreadsheet
https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home:frusty:


----------



## nannu

My guess for August:
*1. Balhary
2.	Ud
3.	Aary
4.	Mohit101
5.	dil482
6.	Riyaz
7.	rpandit
8.	sims
9.	Exodus
10.	Mounika
11.	Bhawani82
12.	Ganesh44337
13.	destinyatdoorstep
14.	Shammi
15.	Srinipushpa
16.	foram.886
17.	Shuriti
18.	leeon
19.	Aashmi
20.	SRVJ
*


----------



## nkdangar

nannu said:


> My guess for August:
> *1. Balhary
> 2.	Ud
> 3.	Aary
> 4.	Mohit101
> 5.	dil482
> 6.	Riyaz
> 7.	rpandit
> 8.	sims
> 9.	Exodus
> 10.	Mounika
> 11.	Bhawani82
> 12.	Ganesh44337
> 13.	destinyatdoorstep
> 14.	Shammi
> 15.	Srinipushpa
> 16.	foram.886
> 17.	Shuriti
> 18.	leeon
> 19.	Aashmi
> 20.	SRVJ
> *


oy nannu, 

where is my name????:ranger:


----------



## nannu

shammi said:


> Hi nannu
> Plz add my details in ss .dol 8 feb 2013 , co allocated 4 april 2013, med done 8 april 2013, file queued 8may 2013.


Hi Shammi, 

Your details were already in the SS. I have added the CO allocated date which was not there earlier.

Here is the link once again for your reference:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9

In future you can also find the link in my signature below all my posts. 

SRVJ and Singh_26's signatures also have the link. 

Nannu


----------



## nannu

nkdangar said:


> oy nannu,
> 
> where is my name????:ranger:


Hey...thats just a guess  ... dont take it personally.

I just put 20 names there. If Visa was to come per my guess then I would put everybody's name, and *my name on the TOP*


----------



## singh_26

*Keep Guessing*



nannu said:


> My guess for August:
> *1. Balhary
> 2.	Ud
> 3.	Aary
> 4.	Mohit101
> 5.	dil482
> 6.	Riyaz
> 7.	rpandit
> 8.	sims
> 9.	Exodus
> 10.	Mounika
> 11.	Bhawani82
> 12.	Ganesh44337
> 13.	destinyatdoorstep
> 14.	Shammi
> 15.	Srinipushpa
> 16.	foram.886
> 17.	Shuriti
> 18.	leeon
> 19.	Aashmi
> 20.	SRVJ
> *


HI Nannu,
if this list comes true then please add my name in the next list for CO allocation :rockon:


----------



## nkdangar

nannu said:


> Hey...thats just a guess  ... dont take it personally.
> 
> I just put 20 names there. If Visa was to come per my guess then I would put everybody's name, and my name on the TOP


your guess of only 20 names is demotivating dude!! lol

you can guess the whole months like i do. I guess all applicants till feb will be cleared in next few weeks...:clap2:lane:


----------



## singh_26

*Agree*



nkdangar said:


> your guess of only 20 names is demotivating dude!! lol
> 
> you can guess the whole months like i do. I guess all applicants till feb will be cleared in next few weeks...:clap2:lane:


HI NKdangar,
I agree with you but not till Feb but till January 2013...:ranger:


----------



## arpitaravalia

even my name isnt der... im expecting it in august... and i have high hopes...


----------



## nkdangar

singh_26 said:


> HI NKdangar,
> I agree with you but not till Feb but till January 2013...:ranger:


Hi Singh_26 

you are right, when we contact ahc they are saying that they are clearing applications until Jan but those who have crossed 70 or 80 + days, have chances and we have seen on the forum this trend. Lets wait when that email comes through....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi, I am not totally new yet unfamiliar to this Thread. My sister-in-law got acknowledgement for the subclass 309/100 partner visa from AHC, New Delhi on the 26th of June. Its not the time to ask but what is the general trend of CO allocation upto 10 weeks right? Did May applicants have a CO already? when can she expect a CO? so she can go for Medicals...


----------



## singh_26

nkdangar said:


> Hi Singh_26
> 
> you are right, when we contact ahc they are saying that they are clearing applications until Jan but those who have crossed 70 or 80 + days, have chances and we have seen on the forum this trend. Lets wait when that email comes through....:fingerscrossed:


Hi Nkdangar,
Yes thats why i am expecting visa till jan..and as i observe AHc is very keen to clear old (2012) applicant's. So it's good for those who all are waiting for so long   ;-)


----------



## nkdangar

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi, I am not totally new yet unfamiliar to this Thread. My sister-in-law got acknowledgement for the subclass 309/100 partner visa from AHC, New Delhi on the 26th of June. Its not the time to ask but what is the general trend of CO allocation upto 10 weeks right? Did May applicants have a CO already? when can she expect a CO? so she can go for Medicals...


Hi Rocky,

people are getting CO allocated within around 60 days as per the forum. Try to contact them and see what they say.


----------



## singh_26

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi, I am not totally new yet unfamiliar to this Thread. My sister-in-law got acknowledgement for the subclass 309/100 partner visa from AHC, New Delhi on the 26th of June. Its not the time to ask but what is the general trend of CO allocation upto 10 weeks right? Did May applicants have a CO already? when can she expect a CO? so she can go for Medicals...


Hi Rocky Balboa,
I am a May applicant and still waiting for CO to contact me..*78 day running *may i know your sister-in-law DOL please???


----------



## nannu

nkdangar said:


> your guess of only 20 names is demotivating dude!! lol
> 
> you can guess the whole months like i do. I guess all applicants till feb will be cleared in next few weeks...:clap2:lane:


*My guess is 25% :rain: more than average visa's received by forum user from Aug-12 to Jul-13 (1 year) :ranger:
*
*AHC average (grants to forum users) in past 12 months is 16/months :smash:...i have listed 20 for August :wink: .... See how :angel: GENEROUS :humble: I am :rockon:*


----------



## Rocky Balboa

nkdangar said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> people are getting CO allocated within around 60 days as per the forum. Try to contact them and see what they say.


Hi Nk,

thanks for your prompt reply..should we call AHC, New Delhi or ask our VFS center or send AHC an email to know about CO allocation? If yes, what is their number, well i guess its in their website..So, i think end of August is better to call or now..its been 5-6 weeks now..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

singh_26 said:


> Hi Rocky Balboa,
> I am a May applicant and still waiting for CO to contact me..*78 day running *may i know your sister-in-law DOL please???


26th of June: date of acknowledgement from AHC, delhi


----------



## singh_26

Rocky Balboa said:


> 26th of June: date of acknowledgement from AHC, delhi


Wait Rocky it's long way to go


----------



## nkdangar

nannu said:


> *My guess is 25% :rain: more than average visa's received by forum user from Aug-12 to Jul-13 (1 year) :ranger:
> *
> *AHC average (grants to forum users) in past 12 months is 16/months :smash:...i have listed 20 for August :wink: .... See how :angel: GENEROUS :humble: I am :rockon:*


So now let us see if AHC can work at the pace of your guess!!!!!

Come on AHC, you can do it....

Grant more visas than Nannu can guess:boxing:

Sorry Nannu, I am with AHC. They gonna beat your expectation in next 2 weeks. You gotta see that man!! lol


----------



## Rocky Balboa

singh_26 said:


> Wait Rocky it's long way to go


Thanks, thats all i wanted to know..Do they contact us? I think I should contact them beginning of September, right?


----------



## nannu

arpitaravalia said:


> even my name isnt der... im expecting it in august... and i have high hopes...


*MY NAME ISN"T THERE EITHER...OHH :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:*

*THAT IS JUST A GUESS guys ....I don't work for AHC....just another Applicant like you all .. trying to kill time .... waiting to my turn 

I WISH ALL YOU PEOPEL AHEAD OF ME GET YOUR VISA TODAY :tongue::dance:SO THAT I CAN GET MINE TOMORROW :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:*


----------



## nkdangar

nannu said:


> *THAT IS JUST A GUESS guys ....I don't work for AHC....just another Applicant like you all .. trying to kill time .... waiting to my turn
> 
> I WISH ALL YOU PEOPEL AHEAD OF ME GET YOUR VISA TODAY :tongue::dance:SO THAT I CAN GET MINE TOMORROW :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:*


We also killing our time man. Can you believe am on job and checking this site all day instead of working.

*Hope you get your visa with everyone else...*


----------



## nannu

Rocky Balboa said:


> Thanks, thats all i wanted to know..Do they contact us? I think I should contact them beginning of September, right?


Your DOL is 26-Jun-13, so they will contact you after started initial assessment of the file and ask for additional doc (if required) and medicals.


----------



## vinodreddy_y

So all of us hoping that Jan applicants will be cleared this month! I am Feb applicant and happy to wait for Jan applicants to receive their VISA first. I know how frustrating it is to wait.

But i think teh entire process is not solely driven by application date because some March applicants have already received their VISA. Of Course , a bit of luck always plays a role in end result. 

Australian Immigration must have lost their mind while designing this partner visa approach. How on the earth 457 dependent visa is issued in 4 weeks while PR dependent need to wait for 7-12 months. If they really want to test the relationship longevity then they can do this by issuing a temporary visa without work rights and decide on 309 after 7-12 months if they still continue their relationship.


----------



## nannu

nkdangar said:


> We also killing our time man. Can you believe am on job and checking this site all day instead of working.
> 
> *Hope you get your visa with everyone else...*


Same here...at work and posting every 30 secs ... even the website is telling me to wait for sometime before i make the next post :tongue1:

and its a *WO*man


----------



## singh_26

vinodreddy_y said:


> So all of us hoping that Jan applicants will be cleared this month! I am Feb applicant and happy to wait for Jan applicants to receive their VISA first. I know how frustrating it is to wait.
> 
> But i think teh entire process is not solely driven by application date because some March applicants have already received their VISA. Of Course , a bit of luck always plays a role in end result.
> 
> Australian Immigration must have lost their mind while designing this partner visa approach. How on the earth 457 dependent visa is issued in 4 weeks while PR dependent need to wait for 7-12 months. If they really want to test the relationship longevity then they can do this by issuing a temporary visa without work rights and decide on 309 after 7-12 months if they still continue their relationship.


hi Reddy,
You Are right...but we can't anything regarding this...just we can do is wait wait wait and wait


----------



## nkdangar

nannu said:


> Same here...at work and posting every 30 secs ... even the website is telling me to wait for sometime before i make the next post :tongue1:
> 
> and its a *WO*man


Whos you CO?


----------



## singh_26

*Time To Kill*



nannu said:


> Same here...at work and posting every 30 secs ... even the website is telling me to wait for sometime before i make the next post :tongue1:
> 
> and its a *WO*man


Hi Nannu & Nk,
I am doing same..There is a urgent delivery and onsite person keep on calling me about work and i am doing nothing here. 
my mind is on checking latest post rather then completing work sent by onsite..
and there European's are behind my onsite engineer:director:
i am loving it opcorn::elf:


----------



## nannu

nkdangar said:


> whos you co?


co# 6


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

90 days in the decision queue


----------



## nkdangar

destinyatdoorstep said:


> 90 days in the decision queue


Keep checking tfn site dude...

You might have to start dancing anytime!!!:drum::drum:


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

*Checked*

I check the tfn site daily. I am babe by the way , not dude 





nkdangar said:


> Keep checking tfn site dude...
> 
> You might have to start dancing anytime!!!:drum::drum:


----------



## nkdangar

destinyatdoorstep said:


> I check the tfn site daily. I am babe by the way , not dude


:spit:
This is 2nd time i have called a babe a dude!!


----------



## jaiganesh

Is there any forum members who have applied directly for subclass 100. pls do let me know


----------



## shammi

destinyatdoorstep said:


> I check the tfn site daily. I am babe by the way , not dude


Hi destinyatdoorstep
I m also close to complete 90 days .I have completed 84 days now


----------



## shammi

destinyatdoorstep said:


> I check the tfn site daily. I am babe by the way , not dude


Hi destiny
Whats ur dol


----------



## arpitaravalia

hahaha.. we are all trying to kill tym... i try nt to see this site but i keep getting emails wen someone writes a post... and thn i come to check and i get excited wen i see alot of unread pages as propbably someones got the visa and everybody is congratulating... damn i wish i cud utilise my tym more productively


----------



## balhary

singh_26 said:


> hi balhary,
> Is their any problem in your Medical's???


No problem at all,I have gone through Medicaid before


----------



## aashmi

Not even a single visa grant yet today....


----------



## shammi

destinyatdoorstep said:


> I check the tfn site daily. I am babe by the way , not dude


Hi destiny
U r feb applicant or jan ..??


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

*dol*

dol: 21st feb 2013



shammi said:


> Hi destiny
> Whats ur dol


----------



## shammi

destinyatdoorstep said:


> dol: 21st feb 2013


M also feb applicant my dol is 8 feb 2013


----------



## shammi

destinyatdoorstep said:


> dol: 21st feb 2013


Hiii 
I hope we both will get visa in next week


----------



## nannu

balhary said:


> No problem at all,I have gone through Medicaid before


Hi Balhary,

May I my why it took so long for you to get the Visa? Why was your file for queued for more than 5 months after you submitted additional document? Was it because of medical clearance delay?


Nannu


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

*Hoping*

ray:ray:ray:I have been hoping for 2 weeks now. 2 of them with the same date in the decision queue as mine got their visas. 
1 of them applied a month before me and another one 15 days after me



shammi said:


> Hiii
> I hope we both will get visa in next week


----------



## shammi

destinyatdoorstep said:


> ray:ray:ray:I have been hoping for 2 weeks now. 2 of them with the same date in the decision queue as mine got their visas.
> 1 of them applied a month before me and another one 15 days after me


When ur file was queued


----------



## sober_sandy

*Query regarding Family*

Hello,

I've got an invite for 189 subclass in 15Jul round. I've 3 dependents (spouse + 2 kids). Could any of the senior please let me know if I can apply for the visa for myself only and once I get settle there I'll apply, subclass 309/100 for rest of my family.

Earlier, I've added in EOI appllication all the dependents. Can I now apply the visa without them.


Regards
SK


----------



## Rocky Balboa

jaiganesh said:


> Is there any forum members who have applied directly for subclass 100. pls do let me know


I think after you have lived with your partner for two years in Oz under 309, you are considered for subclass 100. Is there other way out?


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

3rd May


shammi said:


> When ur file was queued


----------



## shammi

destinyatdoorstep said:


> 3rd May


Mine is 8 may


----------



## Spousevisa

HI Sober..

I would suggest you to call up AHC and find out about this.. Because I am not too sure if any of the applicants here will be able to help you out as here we all are 309/100 partner visa applicants...  
They will be able to give you complete details..



sober_sandy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've got an invite for 189 subclass in 15Jul round. I've 3 dependents (spouse + 2 kids). Could any of the senior please let me know if I can apply for the visa for myself only and once I get settle there I'll apply, subclass 309/100 for rest of my family.
> 
> Earlier, I've added in EOI appllication all the dependents. Can I now apply the visa without them.
> 
> 
> Regards
> SK


----------



## s00071609

nannu said:


> *My guess is 25% :rain: more than average visa's received by forum user from Aug-12 to Jul-13 (1 year) :ranger:
> *
> *AHC average (grants to forum users) in past 12 months is 16/months :smash:...i have listed 20 for August :wink: .... See how :angel: GENEROUS :humble: I am :rockon:*


Hi Nannu- whats your view about SCO date vs DOL from the message I had sent you yesterday the second time?


----------



## jaiganesh

Rocky Balboa said:


> I think after you have lived with your partner for two years in Oz under 309, you are considered for subclass 100. Is there other way out?


Nope my marriage has crossed for more than 7 yrs and i have 5 yrs son so i applied for 100. I have never been to australia and i have applied from VFS kathmandu.


----------



## Becky26

*Medical report clearance*

Hey guys,

I was wondering if there is anyway to check if the Medical Reports have been received/cleared by the AHC/CO?

If anyone knows, please help!!

Been trying to find out if there is a website I can log onto and check the Medical Report for my status.

HELP 

Thanks heaps
Becky


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was wondering if there is anyway to check if the Medical Reports have been received/cleared by the AHC/CO?
> 
> If anyone knows, please help!!
> 
> Been trying to find out if there is a website I can log onto and check the Medical Report for my status.
> 
> HELP
> 
> Thanks heaps
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Medicals are processed and cleared by Global Health Sydney, not by AHC or CO.

The clinical where you did medicals will be able to tell you whether the results have been uploaded or not. The Dr. will not tell you the results, only upload status. Some clinics take upto 10 working days to upload result (like the one where I did mine). 

You can call AHC and ask, some operators are kind enough to give you the information, but not all. If you are going to call AHC, I would suggest to wait for a week after results have been uploaded and then call.

or you can make a call to Sydney global heath no. +61133177.


----------



## shammi

nannu said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Medicals are processed and cleared by Global Health Sydney, not by AHC or CO.
> 
> The clinical where you did medicals will be able to tell you whether the results have been uploaded or not. The Dr. will not tell you the results, only upload status. Some clinics take upto 10 working days to upload result (like the one where I did mine).
> 
> You can call AHC and ask, some operators are kind enough to give you the information, but not all. If you are going to call AHC, I would suggest to wait for a week after results have been uploaded and then call.
> 
> or you can make a call to Sydney global heath no. +61133177.


No good news today.


----------



## shammi

destinyatdoorstep said:


> ray:ray:ray:I have been hoping for 2 weeks now. 2 of them with the same date in the decision queue as mine got their visas.
> 1 of them applied a month before me and another one 15 days after me


Didi u call ahc today.??


----------



## msam

vinodreddy_y said:


> So all of us hoping that Jan applicants will be cleared this month! I am Feb applicant and happy to wait for Jan applicants to receive their VISA first. I know how frustrating it is to wait.
> 
> But i think teh entire process is not solely driven by application date because some March applicants have already received their VISA. Of Course , a bit of luck always plays a role in end result.
> 
> Australian Immigration must have lost their mind while designing this partner visa approach. How on the earth 457 dependent visa is issued in 4 weeks while PR dependent need to wait for 7-12 months. If they really want to test the relationship longevity then they can do this by issuing a temporary visa without work rights and decide on 309 after 7-12 months if they still continue their relationship.


You are so true vino


----------



## Leeon

Dear friends..

All i can say is Thank God - I got my grant letter today. I pray that others will soon receive their letters too.

Kudos to the admin of the form and all hands behind.

Thanks very much again.. Wish every both the very best luck.


----------



## shammi

Leeon said:


> Dear friends..
> 
> All i can say is Thank God - I got my grant letter today. I pray that others will soon receive their letters too.
> 
> Kudos to the admin of the form and all hands behind.
> 
> Thanks very much again.. Wish every both the very best luck.


Congrats leeon whats ur dol nd when file was queued


----------



## farkot

Leeon said:


> Dear friends..
> 
> All i can say is Thank God - I got my grant letter today. I pray that others will soon receive their letters too.
> 
> Kudos to the admin of the form and all hands behind.
> 
> Thanks very much again.. Wish every both the very best luck.


Wow... congrats.. happy for your...


----------



## Nkk

Congratulations 

Whats ur CO Code?



Leeon said:


> Dear friends..
> 
> All i can say is Thank God - I got my grant letter today. I pray that others will soon receive their letters too.
> 
> Kudos to the admin of the form and all hands behind.
> 
> Thanks very much again.. Wish every both the very best luck.


----------



## aashmi

Congratzzz leonn..that means they r clearing files queued in the month of may..yesterday username 'hello' got the grant..nw u..gr8..some hope left nw...have a gr8 life ahead..god bless!!


----------



## aarvee

Leeon said:


> Dear friends..
> 
> All i can say is Thank God - I got my grant letter today. I pray that others will soon receive their letters too.
> 
> Kudos to the admin of the form and all hands behind.
> 
> Thanks very much again.. Wish every both the very best luck.



Congratulations. God Bless


----------



## Harman cheema

Leeon said:


> Dear friends..
> 
> All i can say is Thank God - I got my grant letter today. I pray that others will soon receive their letters too.
> 
> Kudos to the admin of the form and all hands behind.
> 
> Thanks very much again.. Wish every both the very best luck.


Congrates dear.. All the best


----------



## rpandit

congratulation leeon..


----------



## nannu

*One gone lane: 19 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:*



nannu said:


> My guess for August:
> *1. Balhary
> 2.	Ud
> 3.	Aary
> 4.	Mohit101
> 5.	dil482
> 6.	Riyaz
> 7.	rpandit
> 8.	sims
> 9.	Exodus
> 10.	Mounika
> 11.	Bhawani82
> 12.	Ganesh44337
> 13.	destinyatdoorstep
> 14.	Shammi
> 15.	Srinipushpa
> 16.	foram.886
> 17.	Shuriti
> 18.	leeon
> 19.	Aashmi
> 20.	SRVJ
> *


----------



## nannu

Leeon said:


> Dear friends..
> 
> All i can say is Thank God - I got my grant letter today. I pray that others will soon receive their letters too.
> 
> Kudos to the admin of the form and all hands behind.
> 
> Thanks very much again.. Wish every both the very best luck.


*Congratulation Leeon!!! .... Enjoy you flight lane: and have a blessed life ahead !!! *


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Medicals are processed and cleared by Global Health Sydney, not by AHC or CO.
> 
> The clinical where you did medicals will be able to tell you whether the results have been uploaded or not. The Dr. will not tell you the results, only upload status. Some clinics take upto 10 working days to upload result (like the one where I did mine).
> 
> You can call AHC and ask, some operators are kind enough to give you the information, but not all. If you are going to call AHC, I would suggest to wait for a week after results have been uploaded and then call.
> 
> or you can make a call to Sydney global heath no. +61133177.



Hi nannu,

Thanks for your advice. I will wait for a few more days and then I'll call the Medical Center where I got my Medicals done. 
Don't really wanna call the AHC at this stage. 

Thanks again.
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Leeon said:


> Dear friends..
> 
> All i can say is Thank God - I got my grant letter today. I pray that others will soon receive their letters too.
> 
> Kudos to the admin of the form and all hands behind.
> 
> Thanks very much again.. Wish every both the very best luck.


Congratulations Leeon, Have a great life ahead. Take Care

lane::clap2::clap2:


----------



## shammi

nannu said:


> *Congratulation Leeon!!! .... Enjoy you flight lane: and have a blessed life ahead !!! *


My case officer is harpreet kaur .is anybody there whose co is harpreet kaur


----------



## abhisek

Only if my medical was cleared ASAP, I would also have got visa this month....but referring s...s and I have to wait now


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



Leeon said:


> Dear friends..
> 
> All i can say is Thank God - I got my grant letter today. I pray that others will soon receive their letters too.
> 
> Kudos to the admin of the form and all hands behind.
> 
> Thanks very much again.. Wish every both the very best luck.


Hi Leeon,

wish you a very happy married life ahead and happy journeylane::clap2:


----------



## Becky26

Hey All!

I was going through the SS and saw a few applicants who have been waiting since 2012 for their visa approval. 

Don't know if those people have been active on the forum or not. It made me inquisitive as to why those applicants haven't received their grants while some of the lucky ones got their approve in about 4 months.

Any ideas why it can take over 12 months for the grant when back then the standard processing time not even 7 months. 

SCARES ME


----------



## singh_26

Hi Shammi,
Leeon	
DOL:05/03/2013 
CO ASSIGNED: 22/04/2013 
ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTS : Medicals26/04/2013	
FILE QUEUED FOR FINAL DECISION : 03/05/2013
VISA GRANT DATE : 01/08/13	
TOTAL DAYS : 149


----------



## shammi

singh_26 said:


> Hi Shammi,
> Leeon
> DOL:05/03/2013
> CO ASSIGNED: 22/04/2013
> ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTS : Medicals26/04/2013
> FILE QUEUED FOR FINAL DECISION : 03/05/2013
> VISA GRANT DATE : 01/08/13
> TOTAL DAYS : 149


Thanks singh .whose your co


----------



## singh_26

*You Hurt Me*



shammi said:


> Thanks singh .whose your co


Hi Shammi,
This is my 78 day running and still wating for co to assign..:confused2:


----------



## shammi

singh_26 said:


> Hi Shammi,
> This is my 78 day running and still wating for co to assign..:confused2:


Ohh sorry singh .dnt worry co will assigned very soon


----------



## singh_26

*Enjoy*



shammi said:


> Ohh sorry singh .dnt worry co will assigned very soon


Shammi,
it's ok just chill budy..


----------



## shammi

singh_26 said:


> Shammi,
> it's ok just chill budy..


Leeon is also march applicant nd hello also .I m feb applicant bt still waiting for visa


----------



## Leeon

Dear friends.

thanks very much for all your wishes..

dol - 5/mar/13
qed for final decision - 3/may/13.
visa grant - 1/aug/13
co- 3
sco- new person not in the list..

Good Luck to everybody..


----------



## abhisek

Leeon said:


> Dear friends.
> 
> thanks very much for all your wishes..
> 
> dol - 5/mar/13
> qed for final decision - 3/may/13.
> visa grant - 1/aug/13
> co- 3
> sco- new person not in the list..
> 
> Good Luck to everybody..


Congrats mate.....Have a good one in Aus


----------



## msam

nkdangar said:


> your guess of only 20 names is demotivating dude!! lol
> 
> you can guess the whole months like i do. I guess all applicants till feb will be cleared in next few weeks...:clap2:lane:


Hi Nkdangar 

out of curiosity i just have a query rt now where are you? are in Australia or in India 

Actually my case officer is same as yours she told me that if im in Aus during my final decision she will intimate me that when i should go offshore so i just wanted to know weather she did that for you..:confused2:


----------



## garry020481

hi guys:

is there any one whose co code is 6, i applied on 07th march and still waiting for my file to be qued for final decision


----------



## nannu

garry020481 said:


> hi guys:
> 
> is there any one whose co code is 6, i applied on 07th march and still waiting for my file to be qued for final decision


Hi Garry,

My CO code is 6 and my file was queued on 28-Jun-13, 2 days after medicals were cleared.

Why don't you write him an email or call AHC to find out if your file has been queued or not? and If not, then Why?


----------



## Aary

garry020481 said:


> hi guys:
> 
> is there any one whose co code is 6, i applied on 07th march and still waiting for my file to be qued for final decision


Hi garry020481...mine also 6.i applied on 18/10/12.still am waiting for my visa..but that 6 granting visas for all others except me...so u ll also get ur visa soon...don't worry...


----------



## nannu

shammi said:


> Hi
> Can u plz tell me ur co name


Hi Shammi,

Writing CO's name on the forum is against the rules.

The SS has all these details about most of the users. Why don't you use the spreadsheet? If you start referring the SS, you will not have to ask people the same questions again and again.

Here is the link once again; 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTd++Xc#gid=9

Nannu


----------



## garry020481

shammi said:


> Hi
> Can u plz tell me ur co name


hi shammi,

co name is jitin rawal


----------



## garry020481

Aary said:


> Hi garry020481...mine also 6.i applied on 18/10/12.still am waiting for my visa..but that 6 granting visas for all others except me...so u ll also get ur visa soon...don't worry...


i completely emapathize with you mate, everyone above me and below me had some sort of progress after medicals , i just dont understand that why is he taking so long to que my file for decision., only god knows how ahc works.


----------



## garry020481

nannu said:


> Hi Garry,
> 
> My CO code is 6 and my file was queued on 28-Jun-13, 2 days after medicals were cleared.
> 
> Why don't you write him an email or call AHC to find out if your file has been queued or not? and If not, then Why?


hi Nannu,

i did write an email to him last week, after 3 days he replied that " dear Mr gautam, please note that your file is under processing, i will let you know when it will be qued for final decision. " 
thank you

CO


----------



## nannu

garry020481 said:


> hi Nannu,
> 
> i did write an email to him last week, after 3 days he replied that " dear Mr gautam, please note that your file is under processing, i will let you know when it will be qued for final decision. "
> thank you
> 
> CO


Garry

Did you submit a complete file with all the documents at the time of lodging? What additional documents were asked, other than medicals?

Nannu


----------



## garry020481

nannu said:


> Garry
> 
> Did you submit a complete file with all the documents at the time of lodging? What additional documents were asked, other than medicals?
> 
> Nannu


only 2 things were asked, medicals and form 1221, both sent on 26 th april


----------



## garry020481

garry020481 said:


> only 2 things were asked, medicals and form 1221, both sent on 26 th april


my co actuallly called me here in australia and asked some basic questions and then said all documents are ok and he only needs medicals and form 1221


----------



## nannu

garry020481 said:


> only 2 things were asked, medicals and form 1221, both sent on 26 th april


2 months since then and still not queued


----------



## garry020481

nannu said:


> 2 months since then and still not queued


its over 3 months since then mate, losing my faith slowly, will wait till monday and speak to him


----------



## Aary

garry020481 said:


> i completely emapathize with you mate, everyone above me and below me had some sort of progress after medicals , i just dont understand that why is he taking so long to que my file for decision., only god knows how ahc works.


He is having some standard replies garry...in what ever way we ask he will send the std replies...but don't lose hope.,. I came to know only at the mid of the may that my medical not cleared...Ask 6 continuously...lost all my hopes,really frustrated...


----------



## arpitaravalia

congrats leone.. have a great life ahead


----------



## nkdangar

msam said:


> Hi Nkdangar
> 
> out of curiosity i just have a query rt now where are you? are in Australia or in India
> 
> Actually my case officer is same as yours she told me that if im in Aus during my final decision she will intimate me that when i should go offshore so i just wanted to know weather she did that for you..:confused2:


Hi MSAM,

I am in india right now waiting for the visa grant. I was in Aus from march to June on TV. My file was queued for final decision when i was in aus and wasn't told to leave the country for that. 
*hope this helps*


----------



## nkdangar

nannu said:


> *One gone lane: 19 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:*


Hi Nannu,

Now you gotta replace that one with another!!!!


----------



## saras712

jaiganesh said:


> Is there any forum members who have applied directly for subclass 100. pls do let me know


Yes We have applied for subclass 100...DOl 2 nd July 2013


----------



## sim brar

nannu said:


> 2 months since then and still not queued


Hi nannu 
Plz add my details in ss my dol is 8 feb 2013 and co code 02 
Co assigned 4 april 2013
Medical done 8 april 2013
File queued 8 may


----------



## arpitaravalia

sim brar said:


> Hi nannu
> Plz add my details in ss my dol is 8 feb 2013 and co code 02
> Co assigned 4 april 2013
> Medical done 8 april 2013
> File queued 8 may


i guess u shd get ur visa by next week


----------



## sim brar

arpitaravalia said:


> i guess u shd get ur visa by next week


Thanks arpitaravalia .I hope so


----------



## sim brar

Hi everyone
Ahc just called me and they ask what is your date of birth nd they ask u go foreign country in your life for study or stey there more then 12 mnths nd I said no I never .


----------



## arpitaravalia

sim brar said:


> Hi everyone
> Ahc just called me and they ask what is your date of birth nd they ask u go foreign country in your life for study or stey there more then 12 mnths nd I said no I never .


check ur tfn....

i think u shd get visa soon...


----------



## sim brar

Hi everyone finally I got my visa yipeeeeee


----------



## arpitaravalia

sim brar said:


> Hi everyone finally I got my visa yipeeeeee


wow.. congrats....


----------



## arpitaravalia

sim brar said:


> Hi everyone finally I got my visa yipeeeeee


hi i dont think ur details are in the spreadsheet... can u plz tell wads ur DOL and other details...


----------



## nannu

sim brar said:


> Hi everyone finally I got my visa yipeeeeee


*WOW you got it even before I could add ur details to the SS!!!! 

Congratulations and enjoy your life !!!

But I am still going to add your details to SS, its is always good to see somebody get LUCKY*


----------



## arpitaravalia

arpitaravalia said:


> hi i dont think ur details are in the spreadsheet... can u plz tell wads ur DOL and other details...


sorry i didnt see ur earlier post... or rather im in some oda world


----------



## nannu

sim brar said:


> Hi nannu
> Plz add my details in ss my dol is 8 feb 2013 and co code 02
> Co assigned 4 april 2013
> Medical done 8 april 2013
> File queued 8 may


Hi Sim,

Were you provide any additional documents other than Medicals?

Nannu


----------



## arpitaravalia

nannu said:


> Hi Sim,
> 
> Were you provide any additional documents other than Medicals?
> 
> Nannu


i think now its going as per file placed in queue


----------



## nannu

sim brar said:


> Hi everyone finally I got my visa yipeeeeee


Surprisingly your details are exactly same as another user Shammi, even the CO is same!!

Shammi has been desperately waiting for VISA. 

Hey Shammi, 
Sim's visa should be give you more hope that you will also get your very soon!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## arpitaravalia

nannu said:


> Surprisingly your details are exactly same as another user Shammi, even the CO is same!!
> 
> Shammi has been desperately waiting for VISA.
> 
> Hey Shammi,
> Sim's visa should be give you more hope that you will also get your very soon!!! :clap2::clap2:


yah its strange...

shammi check ur tfn....


----------



## jaiganesh

Called AHC yesterday, operator informed that file is still with CO,

DOL 08.02.2013t through vfs kathmandu,nepal
medical 19.04.2013
medical cleared 13.07.2013 (As informed by operator but not got mail from CO)

I had applied directly for subclass 100 as i met the condition of marriage more than 3 years.

But file still with CO and still doing assessment. 
Don't know how long he might take to forward the file for final decision.

As I know global standard time for Sub class 100 is 8 months and AHC, delhi is 7 months. Now i am very near for completion of 6 months.

its damn frustrating, guys do you have any idea on this.

pls inform.


----------



## nannu

sim brar said:


> Thanks arpitaravalia .I hope so


Hi Sim, I Was trying to send you a private message, but could not send it.


----------



## sim brar

nannu said:


> Hi Sim,
> 
> Were you provide any additional documents other than Medicals?
> 
> Nannu


Hi nannu
No additional documents only medical .nd I m shammi my old id is bann for some reason


----------



## sim brar

sim brar said:


> Hi nannu
> No additional documents only medical .nd I m shammi my old id is bann for some reason


Thanx everyone .my dol 8 feb 2013
Co code 2
Co assigned 4 april
Med done 8april
File queued 8 may 
Visa grant 2 aug


----------



## nannu

sim brar said:


> Hi nannu
> No additional documents only medical .nd I m shammi my old id is bann for some reason


I guessed it already that you are the same person!!! 

Congratulations buddy!!!!
Truly happy for you!!!:clap2::clap2: 
Enjoy your life and have lots of fun


----------



## arpitaravalia

sim brar said:


> Hi nannu
> No additional documents only medical .nd I m shammi my old id is bann for some reason



hahahahaha


----------



## sim brar

nannu said:


> I guessed it already that you are the same person!!!
> 
> Congratulations buddy!!!!
> Truly happy for you!!!:clap2::clap2:
> Enjoy your life and have lots of fun


Thanks nannu


----------



## msam

nkdangar said:


> Hi MSAM,
> 
> I am in india right now waiting for the visa grant. I was in Aus from march to June on TV. My file was queued for final decision when i was in aus and wasn't told to leave the country for that.
> *hope this helps*


Thank you so much


----------



## nannu

*Whooo*

*Two gone lane:lane: 18 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:*



nannu said:


> My guess for August:
> *1. Balhary
> 2.	Ud
> 3.	Aary
> 4.	Mohit101
> 5.	dil482
> 6.	Riyaz
> 7.	rpandit
> 8.	sims
> 9.	Exodus
> 10.	Mounika
> 11.	Bhawani82
> 12.	Ganesh44337
> 13.	destinyatdoorstep
> 14.	Shammi
> 15.	Srinipushpa
> 16.	foram.886
> 17.	Shuriti
> 18.	leeon
> 19.	Aashmi
> 20.	SRVJ
> *


----------



## nannu

nkdangar said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> Now you gotta replace that one with another!!!!


Let AHC beat me in this list, then i'll put together another guess list!!! 

I wish to be a loser in this matter....:fingerscrossed: AHC please grant more than 20 visas and beat be in this!!!!


----------



## nkdangar

*Once Upon a Time at AHC again.....*



nannu said:


> *Two gone lane:lane: 18 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:*


Now you gotta replace 2 of them Nannu!!! hehehe

Come on AHC, you gonna win the race...:boxing:


----------



## arpitaravalia

i seriously wish my name was on the list.... lol im not taking it personally but its good to be on the list


----------



## nkdangar

arpitaravalia said:


> i seriously wish my name was on the list.... lol im not taking it personally but its good to be on the list


I have already crossed 70 days and i want the visa within next 2 weeks....

till then, enjoying visas being granted to those who are long waiting like me....


----------



## singh_26

*cONGRATULATION*



sim brar said:


> Hi everyone finally I got my visa yipeeeeee


Hi Sim Brar,
Congratulation and have a happy married life ahead :clap2:lane::clap2:


----------



## arpitaravalia

nkdangar said:


> I have already crossed 70 days and i want the visa within next 2 weeks....
> 
> till then, enjoying visas being granted to those who are long waiting like me....



im in australia rite now.. im leaving on 9th aug from here.... i donno wad to wish for either to wait for the grant letter or wadeve email tht coes before tht or hope tht they do not email me untill i get back to india


----------



## arpitaravalia

nk dangar,
u hav been queued in onli one day after me... hopefully we shd get our visas together


----------



## singh_26

sim brar said:


> Hi nannu
> No additional documents only medical .nd I m shammi my old id is bann for some reason


Hi Shaami,
Congrats again ... Really Happy For You..:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi Sim Brar,
> Congratulation and have a happy married life ahead :clap2:lane::clap2:


Hi SIngh,...Sim Brar is Shammi :tongue1: ....Finally got his Visa!!:clap2:


----------



## msam

arpitaravalia said:


> im in australia rite now.. im leaving on 9th aug from here.... i donno wad to wish for either to wait for the grant letter or wadeve email tht coes before tht or hope tht they do not email me untill i get back to india


Hi Arpitaravalia

Actually made a call to the AHC people last Monday to ask the same doubt they told me that they will definitely send us an email to go offshore before taking a final decision on our visa. Hope this small bit of info helps you.


----------



## nannu

arpitaravalia said:


> i seriously wish my name was on the list.... lol im not taking it personally but its good to be on the list


LOL :laugh:

Don't worry guyz...you will most likely get it before this list ends....but if you still have to wait ...then I will definitely put 3 of us on the next list *( arpitaravalia, NK and Me :thumb*


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Congratulations Shammi!!

It seems AHC has put my file aside. My file was queued on the 3rd of May. And my visa is not granted.. Your visa grant still keeps my hope alive




sim brar said:


> Hi everyone finally I got my visa yipeeeeee


----------



## sim brar

singh_26 said:


> Hi Shaami,
> Congrats again ... Really Happy For You..:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks singh


----------



## arpitaravalia

nannu said:


> LOL :laugh:
> 
> Don't worry guyz...you will most likely get it before this list ends....but if you still have to wait ...then I will definitely put 3 of us on the next list *( arpitaravalia, NK and Me :thumb*



hahaha.... i hope i get it by end of this month...


----------



## sim brar

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Congratulations Shammi!!
> 
> It seems AHC has put my file aside. My file was queued on the 3rd of May. And my visa is not granted.. Your visa grant still keeps my hope alive


Thanks destiny
Dnt loose hope .now next turn is yours so dnt worry


----------



## arpitaravalia

msam said:


> Hi Arpitaravalia
> 
> Actually made a call to the AHC people last Monday to ask the same doubt they told me that they will definitely send us an email to go offshore before taking a final decision on our visa. Hope this small bit of info helps you.


thanks for letting me know tht... wen i had called they told me u will hv to exit aus for sure but i don need to be in india for tht... 

lets c i donno what will happen


----------



## vepesh

iam a Jan Applicant 

my wife is picking up fight wilth me every time we talk abt visa.. she emailed CO and CO mailed BAck saying processing time is 12 months. now she is firmily saying that she will come in JAN and asking me to enjoy till then:clap2::clap2::ranger::spit::boxing:


----------



## Nkk

Congratylations Shammi  Have a great life..

You guys are REALLY lucky..!! I am still waiting for medical clearance.. And once it is done, I have to wait for another 90 days for decision.


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Does anyone here have AHC New Delhi contact details??
Also everytime I call they transfer the call to some audio message running on and on for as long as one could resist it


----------



## nkdangar

vepesh said:


> iam a Jan Applicant
> 
> my wife is picking fight wilt me every time we talk abt visa.. she emailed CO and CO mailed BAck processing time is 12 months. now she is saying she will come in JAN and asking me to enjoy till then:clap2::clap2::ranger::spit::boxing:


_ooh so you still got till Jan to enjoy the Bachelor Vacation​_


----------



## nkdangar

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Does anyone here have AHC New Delhi contact details??
> Also everytime I call they transfer the call to some audio message running on and on for as long as one could resist it


Dont just listen to them, as soon as the tap starts speaking, press 1 and again as soon as another tap starts playing press 2. You will be directed to the operator.


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Thank you nkdangar,
If you have the number handy, can you please publish it here??





nkdangar said:


> Dont just listen to them, as soon as the tap starts speaking, press 1 and again as soon as another tap starts playing press 2. You will be directed to the operator.


----------



## nkdangar

destinyatdoorstep said:


> thank you nkdangar,
> if you have the number handy, can you please publish it here??


+91-11-4139 9900


----------



## nannu

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Does anyone here have AHC New Delhi contact details??
> Also everytime I call they transfer the call to some audio message running on and on for as long as one could resist it


Hi Destiny, Dial 011-41221000 and then press 1 & 2 after you get connected.


----------



## nannu

vepesh said:


> iam a Jan Applicant
> 
> my wife is picking up fight wilth me every time we talk abt visa.. she emailed CO and CO mailed BAck saying processing time is 12 months. now she is firmily saying that she will come in JAN and asking me to enjoy till then:clap2::clap2::ranger::spit::boxing:


Hi Vepesh,

Have you provided your details in the SS? I have never seen your name in there.


----------



## sree-raj

nannu said:


> Let AHC beat me in this list, then i'll put together another guess list!!!
> 
> I wish to be a loser in this matter....:fingerscrossed: AHC please grant more than 20 visas and beat be in this!!!!


Hi Nannu,

Can you put a list together for the list of people who will be assigned a CO in week by week bases ...

I might have to get a post ready at AHC, any CO interested to open my file?

Any volunteers?


----------



## exodus

Hi guys,
We are extremely glad and our joy knows no bounds.... Got the grant letter a few minutes ago....


----------



## leonardverma

sim brar said:


> Thanx everyone .my dol 8 feb 2013
> Co code 2
> Co assigned 4 april
> Med done 8april
> File queued 8 may
> Visa grant 2 aug


can u tell us. did they call or just processed the file ?


----------



## nannu

sree-raj said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> Can you put a list together for the list of people who will be assigned a CO in week by week bases ...
> 
> I might have to get a post ready at AHC, any CO interested to open my file?
> 
> Any volunteers?


Hi Sree-Raj, 

AHC clearly advertises that it takes 10-12 weeks for CO allocations, you may have to wait for a few more weeks. 

Don't stress :target: yourself untill you have competed 10 weeks...its total waste of time!!

Real wait will start after you do the medicals or your files is queued and you will have absolutely no idea :noidea: when the visa will come 

*Enjoy your :tongue: time while people ahead of you are waiting for a CO *

You will have enough time to stress, :smash: worry :doh:, bang your head :frusty:, and all that :blah: once you r files is queued and all you will have to do is WAIT

*CHILL :rockon: WHILE YOU CAN*


----------



## nannu

exodus said:


> Hi guys,
> We are extremely glad and our joy knows no bounds.... Got the grant letter a few minutes ago....


*Great ...Great...Great!! Congratulations... lane:*


----------



## leonardverma

hi seniors, any guess for my application DOL 10 may 2013.
and now thinking to apply for tourist visa fo 6 months, any advice p;zz?


----------



## Aary

Thanks to god and to my husband for his patience with me... Tfn showing eligibility for me....:


----------



## vepesh

nannu said:


> Hi Vepesh,
> 
> Have you provided your details in the SS? I have never seen your name in there.


Hi Nanu, 

I did fill my details,

its on the name VRJO


----------



## nannu

*Looks like AHC will beat my guess this time!!! *

*Three gone lane:lane:lane:17 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:*

My guess for August:
*1. Balhary
2.	Ud
3.	Aary
4.	Mohit101
5.	dil482
6.	Riyaz
7.	rpandit
8.	sims
9.	Exodus
10.	Mounika
11.	Bhawani82
12.	Ganesh44337
13.	destinyatdoorstep
14.	Shammi
15.	Srinipushpa
16.	foram.886
17.	Shuriti
18.	leeon
19.	Aashmi
20.	SRVJ
*


----------



## nannu

Aary said:


> Thanks to god and to my husband for his patience with me... Tfn showing eligibility for me....:



*Great....you are going to get your grant email in a day or two!! GOOD!!*!


----------



## Becky26

sim brar said:


> Hi everyone finally I got my visa yipeeeeee



Hi Shammi,

Congratulations!!! Have a great life ahead. Finally first half of the battle has been won. 
Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## vepesh

Aary said:


> Thanks to god and to my husband for his patience with me... Tfn showing eligibility for me....:


congrats to you both. have a great life, its been a long wait for you.


----------



## leonardverma

Also i called and emailed them about the process about my application. They said to me on the ph and emailed me that co did the assessment and now in the que for visa to be granted.

BUT CONFUSED WHY THEY DIDN'T CALL OR SENT US AN EMAIL AND DIDNT EVEN TELL US WHO IS THE CO AND WHEN HE ASSESSED THE CASE???

PLZ HELP


----------



## nannu

nannu said:


> *Looks like AHC will beat my guess this time!!! *
> 
> *Three gone lane:lane:lane:17 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:*


*I am ENJOYING my day updating the SS today!!!* :dance::thumb::laugh:eace::rockon:


----------



## Aary

Got my grant letter tooooooo.....am so happy...my sco code 
Is 104.......thanks to every one who gave support,hope for me....


----------



## Becky26

exodus said:


> Hi guys,
> We are extremely glad and our joy knows no bounds.... Got the grant letter a few minutes ago....


Congratulations!!! Have a great life ahead.


----------



## nannu

leonardverma said:


> Also i called and emailed them about the process about my application. They said to me on the ph and emailed me that co did the assessment and now in the que for visa to be granted.
> 
> BUT CONFUSED WHY THEY DIDN'T CALL OR SENT US AN EMAIL AND DIDNT EVEN TELL US WHO IS THE CO AND WHEN HE ASSESSED THE CASE???
> 
> PLZ HELP


Did the email come from a CO's ID or general immigration ID? When did you call /email AHC?


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> *Looks like AHC will beat my guess this time!!! *
> 
> *Three gone lane:lane:lane:17 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:*
> 
> My guess for August:
> *1. Balhary
> 2.	Ud
> 3.	Aary
> 4.	Mohit101
> 5.	dil482
> 6.	Riyaz
> 7.	rpandit
> 8.	sims
> 9.	Exodus
> 10.	Mounika
> 11.	Bhawani82
> 12.	Ganesh44337
> 13.	destinyatdoorstep
> 14.	Shammi
> 15.	Srinipushpa
> 16.	foram.886
> 17.	Shuriti
> 18.	leeon
> 19.	Aashmi
> 20.	SRVJ
> *



GOOOOO NANNU!!!!!!

Good work on the list, Visas are indeed raining on the applicants of this forum, FINALLY!!!

Congrats to all you got granted and good luck to all those who are waiting

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## rpandit

exodus said:


> Hi guys,
> We are extremely glad and our joy knows no bounds.... Got the grant letter a few minutes ago....


congratulation exodus & sim brar..


----------



## nannu

Aary said:


> Got my grant letter tooooooo.....am so happy...my sco code
> Is 104.......thanks to every one who gave support,hope for me....


*Looks like AHC will beat my guess this time!!! *

*Four gone lane:lane:lane: lane:16 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:*

My guess for August:
*1. Balhary
2.	Ud
3.	Aary
4.	Mohit101
5.	dil482
6.	Riyaz
7.	rpandit
8.	sims
9.	Exodus
10.	Mounika
11.	Bhawani82
12.	Ganesh44337
13.	destinyatdoorstep
14.	Shammi
15.	Srinipushpa
16.	foram.886
17.	Shuriti
18.	leeon
19.	Aashmi
20.	SRVJ
*


----------



## Becky26

Aary said:


> Got my grant letter tooooooo.....am so happy...my sco code
> Is 104.......thanks to every one who gave support,hope for me....


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rpandit

Aary said:


> Got my grant letter tooooooo.....am so happy...my sco code
> Is 104.......thanks to every one who gave support,hope for me....


congratulation aary..heartly happy for u..


----------



## sim brar

Aary said:


> Got my grant letter tooooooo.....am so happy...my sco code
> Is 104.......thanks to every one who gave support,hope for me....


Congrats aary


----------



## nannu

Aary said:


> Got my grant letter tooooooo.....am so happy...my sco code
> Is 104.......thanks to every one who gave support,hope for me....


*Congratulations !!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:*


----------



## leonardverma

nannu said:


> Did the email come from a CO's ID or general immigration ID? When did you call /email AHC?


[email protected]


----------



## mohit101

nannu said:


> Great....you are going to get your grant email in a day or two!! GOOD!!!


Congrats Aary...atleast someone got visa after long wait. Me still wating :-(


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



exodus said:


> Hi guys,
> We are extremely glad and our joy knows no bounds.... Got the grant letter a few minutes ago....


HI Exodus,
Congratulation and have a happy married life ahead...lane::clap2:lane:


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Aary said:


> Got my grant letter tooooooo.....am so happy...my sco code
> Is 104.......thanks to every one who gave support,hope for me....


Hi Aary,
Finallyyyyyyy you received your grant letter..really happy for you...
Really salute your patience. A true fighter :third:
Wish you a Very Happy Married life ahead and Enjoyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....:clap2:lane::clap2:


----------



## mohit101

FEW HOURS TO GO- FRIDAY :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Harman cheema

sim brar said:


> Hi everyone finally I got my visa yipeeeeee


Congrates shammi or sim brar i told u couple of days more and u ll get ur visa... Now my party is due... Lolz ... Have a blast... N wish me luck as well


----------



## singh_26

*HEllo*



nannu said:


> Hi SIngh,...Sim Brar is Shammi :tongue1: ....Finally got his Visa!!:clap2:


Hi Nannu,
Yes i read his/her Post..happy for shammi..

It's very difficult to live without the one whom we loved a lot........


----------



## sim brar

Harman cheema said:


> Congrates shammi or sim brar i told u couple of days more and u ll get ur visa... Now my party is due... Lolz ... Have a blast... N wish me luck as well


Thanks harman nd dnt worry ur visa also come soon.


----------



## nannu

mohit101 said:


> Congrats Aary...atleast someone got visa after long wait. Me still wating :-(


*Don't worry Mohit, you will for sure get it this month !!! and we will all be congratulating you :clap2::clap2:*


----------



## aashmi

Hello all.

A big congrats to everyone who got their visa's today.

I had a question in btw..when do they update the tfn? After the visa grant or 48hrs before the visa grant??


----------



## singh_26

*Tfn*



aashmi said:


> Hello all.
> 
> A big congrats to everyone who got their visa's today.
> 
> I had a question in btw..when do they update the tfn? After the visa grant or 48hrs before the visa grant??


hI Aashmi,
Generally after tfn update people receive their grant letter with in 3 working days..hope this helps


----------



## Aary

mohit101 said:


> Congrats Aary...atleast someone got visa after long wait. Me still wating :-(


Don't worry mohit101....by next week u will get ur visa...try to call ur co again and ask about ur visa...


----------



## aashmi

Thank you Singh


----------



## Becky26

Mera Number Kab Ayega? LOL

I have a long wait ahead of me


----------



## Aary

:ranger:


singh_26 said:


> Hi Aary,
> Finallyyyyyyy you received your grant letter..really happy for you...
> Really salute your patience. A true fighter :third:
> Wish you a Very Happy Married life ahead and Enjoyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....:clap2:lane::clap2:


hi singh_26....really am very happy...thanks for ur wishes. More than me my husband only having lots of patience...😃😃😃😃


----------



## mohit101

Aary said:


> Don't worry mohit101....by next week u will get ur visa...try to call ur co again and ask about ur visa...


How do you contact CO? Whenever I call, Operator talks and never forward it to CO? Is there any special contact number where we can talk to CO? CO doesn’t even reply to my emails now. No transparency, really don’t know whats happening with the application?


----------



## mohit101

mohit101 said:


> How do you contact CO? Whenever I call, Operator talks and never forward it to CO? Is there any special contact number where we can talk to CO? CO doesn’t even reply to my emails now. No transparency, really don’t know whats happening with the application?


Hey Aary, When was your TFN updated? What was the time gap between the TFN update and Visa grant letter? CONGRATS ONCE AGAIN. HAPPY FOR U. ALL THE BEST


----------



## nannu

mohit101 said:


> Hey Aary, When was your TFN updated? What was the time gap between the TFN update and Visa grant letter? CONGRATS ONCE AGAIN. HAPPY FOR U. ALL THE BEST


Hi Mohit,

Aary posted that her TFN was updated today and then within minutes posted that she has received her grant letter also !!! 

So start checking your email and TFN !!!


----------



## singh_26

*Banned*



Becky26 said:


> Mera Number Kab Ayega? LOL
> 
> I have a long wait ahead of me


HI Becky26,
Don't write hindi here or you will be banned by forum administrator..Be aware 
Shammi Broke rules of forum and he/she has to make new forum id...:tea:


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> HI Becky26,
> Don't write hindi here or you will be banned by forum administrator..Be aware
> Shammi Broke rules of forum and he/she has to make new forum id...:tea:



OOOOOOOPS!!!!! SORRY!!

I Didn't know!!! I don't want my ID to get banned.
Will I get banned with one mistake?

Thanks for the tip


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> OOOOOOOPS!!!!! SORRY!!
> 
> I Didn't know!!! I don't want my ID to get banned.
> Will I get banned with one mistake?
> 
> Thanks for the tip


No, not with with one post...but if you make too many posts that are against the rules then you may be banned.

The moderators are very strict, they will first delete the posts, if user still continues making posts against rules then they will ban the ID.


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> No, not with with one post...but if you make too many posts that are against the rules then you may be banned.
> 
> The moderators are very strict, they will first delete the posts, if user still continues making posts against rules then they will ban the ID.



I apologize for my mistake. I should've noticed that everyone only posts in English.
Thanks for pointing out the rule.


----------



## aarvee

*Way to Start August*



nannu said:


> *I am ENJOYING my day updating the SS today!!!* :dance::thumb::laugh:eace::rockon:


Great to see the queue moving faster..
Congratulations Shammi, Aary and Exodus.
God Speed!


----------



## Aary

mohit101 said:


> How do you contact CO? Whenever I call, Operator talks and never forward it to CO? Is there any special contact number where we can talk to CO? CO doesn’t even reply to my emails now. No transparency, really don’t know whats happening with the application?


Hi mohit I never spoke with my co.i ll contact him only via mail and weekly once I ll call Ahc.last time I asked the operator about my that time she hold on my call and contacted my co. But again she replied the standard 12months reason. Day before yesterday I called Ahc that's the last call. Morning by 10.22am I received an email but I didn't check.first I checked tfn it shows eligibility then only checked mail got grant letter already..... Don't lose ur hope like me. Surely u ll get by next week so mail ur co.


----------



## Aary

Becky26 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thank u becky26...


----------



## Aary

rpandit said:


> congratulation aary..heartly happy for u..


Thanks rpandit....


----------



## SMaha

Aary said:


> Hi mohit I never spoke with my co.i ll contact him only via mail and weekly once I ll call Ahc.last time I asked the operator about my that time she hold on my call and contacted my co. But again she replied the standard 12months reason. Day before yesterday I called Ahc that's the last call. Morning by 10.22am I received an email but I didn't check.first I checked tfn it shows eligibility then only checked mail got grant letter already..... Don't lose ur hope like me. Surely u ll get by next week so mail ur co.


Congrats Aary
All the best!...Have a wonderful reunion...! 
Best Regards!


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



Becky26 said:


> I apologize for my mistake. I should've noticed that everyone only posts in English.
> Thanks for pointing out the rule.


HI BEcky26
It's me who point you on your hindi post so please thanks me...
and no need to say sorry to us because we all are fine with hindi...


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> I apologize for my mistake. I should've noticed that everyone only posts in English.
> Thanks for pointing out the rule.


Hey don't apologize....we are also sorry that we are not allowed to use hindi or even short forms and text speech like u for you etc..


----------



## singh_26

*Experience*



nannu said:


> Hey don't apologize....we are also sorry that we are not allowed to use hindi or even short forms and text speech like u for you etc..


I used it and my posts got deleted by forum administrator few times and i received private message stating that this is your last warning.
if i post the way i was posting then i would have been banned too..


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> Hey don't apologize....we are also sorry that we are not allowed to use hindi or even short forms and text speech like u for you etc..



Thanks for the tips guys! I'll remember those.
Guess using proper English doesn't hurt 
Becky


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> I used it and my posts got deleted by forum administrator few times and i received private message stating that this is your last warning.
> if i post the way i was posting then i would have been banned too..


Oh don't get banned singh, there are quite a few people who need your expertise and advice on here.


----------



## Becky26

Hey guys!

Had another question pop up in my head today. Because all the people on this forum have applied for the offshore partner/spouse visa (309 &100); does that mean that once the 2 year provisional visa is about to expire and DIAC needs to open the file again for 100 PR will the applicant have to leave Australia as the subclass is 100/Offshore?

Question if anyone knows the answer to it would be great.

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## singh_26

*overwhelmed*



Becky26 said:


> Oh don't get banned singh, there are quite a few people who need your expertise and advice on here.


HI BEcky26,

First of all thanks a lot for calling me *expert*  i am flying high lane:
i am taking precaution's while writing on this forum..that is why you see most of my post's edited...
And don't worry if i get banned i will make new id like Shammi Did:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> I used it and my posts got deleted by forum administrator few times and i received private message stating that this is your last warning.
> if i post the way i was posting then i would have been banned too..


Haha same happend to me also...:tongue1:


----------



## singh_26

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Had another question pop up in my head today. Because all the people on this forum have applied for the offshore partner/spouse visa (309 &100); does that mean that once the 2 year provisional visa is about to expire and DIAC needs to open the file again for 100 PR will the applicant have to leave Australia as the subclass is 100/Offshore?
> 
> Question if anyone knows the answer to it would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> Becky


HI BEcky26,
Answer for your question is *NO*


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Had another question pop up in my head today. Because all the people on this forum have applied for the offshore partner/spouse visa (309 &100); does that mean that once the 2 year provisional visa is about to expire and DIAC needs to open the file again for 100 PR will the applicant have to leave Australia as the subclass is 100/Offshore?
> 
> Question if anyone knows the answer to it would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> Becky


No you won't have to offshore for subclass 100...


----------



## singh_26

*Lifeline*



nannu said:


> Haha same happend to me also...:tongue1:


HI Nannu,
It means You also have one *lifeline* Left on this forum


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> HI Nannu,
> It means You also have one *lifeline* Left on this forum


Yes, thats why i read my posts twice before clicking submit.... or else i'll be :ban:


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> HI BEcky26,
> 
> First of all thanks a lot for calling me *expert*  i am flying high lane:
> i am taking precaution's while writing on this forum..that is why you see most of my post's edited...
> And don't worry if i get banned i will make new id like Shammi Did:lol::lol::lol:



haha, no worries 
Well I do think you and a few others on this forum have a lot of information and good advice. Therefore the compliment.
Good work on keeping everyone's hopes up and for the good job you and few others are doing.

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> HI BEcky26,
> Answer for your question is *NO*



GREAT 
Thanks singh


----------



## singh_26

*Astrologer*



nannu said:


> Yes, thats why i read my posts twice before clicking submit.... or else i'll be :ban:


Hi Nannu,
Good Do check your posts as in this forum we also need some *astrologer *who can predict about *visa's grant*


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> No you won't have to offshore for subclass 100...


Thanks nannu!


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> Good Do check your posts as in this forum we also need some *astrologer *who can predict about *visa's grant*



:ranger::ranger::ranger: :ranger::ranger::ranger: 
Someone who keeps posting lucky lists of the people who will get their visas 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_26

*Flying High*



Becky26 said:


> haha, no worries
> Well I do think you and a few others on this forum have a lot of information and good advice. Therefore the compliment.
> Good work on keeping everyone's hopes up and for the good job you and few others are doing.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


HI Becky26,
i am flying high high high:rapture:


----------



## singh_26

*Favour*



Becky26 said:


> :ranger::ranger::ranger: :ranger::ranger::ranger:
> Someone who keeps posting lucky lists of the people who will get their visas
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi Becky26,
Yes i will ask nannu to prepare one list for who will get visa grant letter in next one month before leaving this forum in which i will request her to add my name..


----------



## nannu

*it a statistician and project manager working overtime*



singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> Good Do check your posts as in this forum we also need some *astrologer *who can predict about *visa's grant*


People its no astrology...its my resoure utilisation and fotcasting, risk analysis, timeline management and statistical skills working overtime on this forum


----------



## singh_26

*Management*



nannu said:


> People its no astrology...its my resoure utilisation and fotcasting, risk analysis, timeline management and statistical skills workins overtime on thia forum


HI Nannu,
Now this is going above from my head..don't use this much complicated words here or else people will forget about their visa grant and start thinking about meaning of words you used here.. don't mind just joking


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi Becky26,
> Yes i will ask nannu to prepare one list for who will get visa grant letter in next one month before leaving this forum in which i will request her to add my name..


Sure, next list i'll add my name witn others and then your in the lists to come


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome*



nannu said:


> Sure, next list i'll add my name witn others and then your in the lists to come


Oh thanks a lot our official forum astrologer  i am obliged :yo:


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> Sure, next list i'll add my name witn others and then your in the lists to come



I know you are not an astrologer, but as per according to the rules and your knowledge of how AHC works; when do you reckon July applicants should expect their visas? Keeping in mind the change in the application processing procedure.

I know the question is a bit silly but I just wanted to know from your knowledge.

What do you think singh?
Also, are You both girls or guys?


Thanks 
Becky


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> I know you are not an astrologer, but as per according to the rules and your knowledge of how AHC works; when do you reckon July applicants should expect their visas? Keeping in mind the change in the application processing procedure.
> 
> I know the question is a bit silly but I just wanted to know from your knowledge.
> 
> What do you think singh?
> Also, are You both girls or guys?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Becky


Singh is a man....as the name suggests.
I am a woman.

The other question i'll answer later...if that is ok with you can't answer while i am at the Gym


----------



## Becky26

:boxing:


nannu said:


> Singh is a man....as the name suggests.
> I am a woman.
> 
> The other question i'll answer later...if that is ok with you can't answer while i am at the Gym



LOL
No Worries nannu, I'm a female too as the name suggests.
Thanks for your reply.
I'll be on here waiting for your guess. Have a good work out :boxing::boxing::boxing: :boxing::boxing::boxing:

Don't have anything else to do. I keep checking my emails, vfs visa tracking page, this forum page all day everyday to give peace to my soul that "YES" people are getting their visas approved. 
My turn will come soon.

Look forward to your reply 

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## singh_26

*Procedure analysis*



Becky26 said:


> I know you are not an astrologer, but as per according to the rules and your knowledge of how AHC works; when do you reckon July applicants should expect their visas? Keeping in mind the change in the application processing procedure.
> 
> I know the question is a bit silly but I just wanted to know from your knowledge.
> 
> What do you think singh?
> Also, are You both girls or guys?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Becky


Hi Becky26,
First of all i am *Man*...
See as per my knowledge and rules of AHC i think the theory of 7 months will always be their.but yes as some people like you submitted all the document's with your application and also you are done with medical's..so as my personal opinion you should get visa grant in between 130-160 days if your medical's get cleared within a few weeks..best of luck :thumb:


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> Hi Becky26,
> First of all i am *Man*...
> See as per my knowledge and rules of AHC i think the theory of 7 months will always be their.but yes as some people like you submitted all the document's with your application and also you are done with medical's..so as my personal opinion you should get visa grant in between 130-160 days if your medical's get cleared within a few weeks..best of luck :thumb:


Great!! Thanks for letting me know!!!

Good luck to you too :fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_26

Becky26 said:


> Great!! Thanks for letting me know!!!
> 
> Good luck to you too :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Becky26


----------



## Riyaaz

nannu said:


> *Two gone lane:lane: 18 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:*


Thanks for your wish Nannu.
You are Awesome, Looking at my name i feel that i got it.
Thanks again.


----------



## mohit101

Aary said:


> Hi mohit I never spoke with my co.i ll contact him only via mail and weekly once I ll call Ahc.last time I asked the operator about my that time she hold on my call and contacted my co. But again she replied the standard 12months reason. Day before yesterday I called Ahc that's the last call. Morning by 10.22am I received an email but I didn't check.first I checked tfn it shows eligibility then only checked mail got grant letter already..... Don't lose ur hope like me. Surely u ll get by next week so mail ur co.


Thanks Aary....I am trying to be positive!!! Appreciate.


----------



## Riyaaz

sim brar said:


> Hi nannu
> No additional documents only medical .nd I m shammi my old id is bann for some reason


Hi Shammi,
Firstly Congrats for your visa.
All these days you were thinking why your visa is delayed.
Now sit tight and think why your ID Shammi is Barred ???
I guess because you were asking everyone for all details which are in Spreadsheet again and again. Thats it BANNED !!!

HA HA HAAAAA :focus:


----------



## Riyaaz

Harman cheema said:


> Dont worry shammi... U ll get ur visa in couple of days... Prepare urself for a big bash


Hi Harman, Please wish me as well i am at # 6 on Nannu's Hit List.
Thanks.
You N Nannu can make the difference, Cheers.


----------



## Riyaaz

jaiganesh said:


> Is there any forum members who have applied directly for subclass 100. pls do let me know


Hi Jai Ganesh,
Mine is subclass 100, we need to be patient dude, as ours is Permanent, and it takes a bit longer to process these visas, as centre link and other things also considered, the 309 are a bit quicker. AHC ofcourse says 8 months for SC100 and 12 months for SC309, but both are in 12 Months timeframe.
I ask everytime to AHC and they say thats it is 12 months.
Just sit tight and wait.:ranger:


----------



## Riyaaz

Rocky Balboa said:


> I think after you have lived with your partner for two years in Oz under 309, you are considered for subclass 100. Is there other way out?


Hi Rocky,
There are two other way for direct SC 100 Application.
1. To be Married for 2 years or more and still in contact and on going relation.
2. If you both are married and have a Child.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Riyaaz

Harman cheema said:


> Congrates shammi or sim brar i told u couple of days more and u ll get ur visa... Now my party is due... Lolz ... Have a blast... N wish me luck as well


Yesssss..
I agree with you.


----------



## arpitaravalia

congrats exodus and AAry... have a great life ahead...


----------



## dodi2all

*Got it*

Hi Guys,

I just saw the email that my visa has been Granted. 

Application Date: 06/02/2013
CO Assigned : 02/4/2014
Docs Submitted: 11/04/2013
Visa Grant Date: 02/08/2013

I dont know when my file went into SCO Queue

Thanks for all the support.. Wish all the People who are waiting All the Very


----------



## Riyaaz

dodi2all said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just saw the email that my visa has been Granted.
> 
> Application Date: 06/02/2013
> CO Assigned : 02/4/2014
> Docs Submitted: 11/04/2013
> Visa Grant Date: 02/08/2013
> 
> I dont know when my file went into SCO Queue
> 
> Thanks for all the support.. Wish all the People who are waiting All the Very


Congrats Dodi.


----------



## Harman cheema

dodi2all said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just saw the email that my visa has been Granted.
> 
> Application Date: 06/02/2013
> CO Assigned : 02/4/2014
> Docs Submitted: 11/04/2013
> Visa Grant Date: 02/08/2013
> 
> I dont know when my file went into SCO Queue
> 
> Thanks for all the support.. Wish all the People who are waiting All the Very


 Congrates dodi2all... Wish u very happy married life...


----------



## Harman cheema

Riyaaz said:


> Hi Harman, Please wish me as well i am at # 6 on Nannu's Hit List.
> Thanks.
> You N Nannu can make the difference, Cheers.


Dont wry riya.... Day will come soon n u ll b with ur husband soon in blue mountains....


----------



## Harman cheema

Riya u should b happy that ur name is in nannu wish list... I just wondering y my name isnt there... I crossed 70 days now...


----------



## Rimz

dodi2all said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just saw the email that my visa has been Granted.
> 
> Application Date: 06/02/2013
> CO Assigned : 02/4/2014
> Docs Submitted: 11/04/2013
> Visa Grant Date: 02/08/2013
> 
> I dont know when my file went into SCO Queue
> 
> Thanks for all the support.. Wish all the People who are waiting All the Very


Congrats 

Mine is 08/02/2013........ Can I get ma visa in coming week......???????:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Riyaaz

Harman cheema said:


> Riya u should b happy that ur name is in nannu wish list... I just wondering y my name isnt there... I crossed 70 days now...


Yeah Harman, i was checking my mail every hour and TFN status every night and when i saw my name in Nannu's List I was sooo excited just like i was granted Visa. Lolzzz


----------



## Harman cheema

Riyaaz said:


> Yeah Harman, i was checking my mail every hour and TFN status every night and when i saw my name in Nannu's List I was sooo excited just like i was granted Visa. Lolzzz


Lolzzz that day is just around the corner...


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



dodi2all said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just saw the email that my visa has been Granted.
> 
> Application Date: 06/02/2013
> CO Assigned : 02/4/2014
> Docs Submitted: 11/04/2013
> Visa Grant Date: 02/08/2013
> 
> I dont know when my file went into SCO Queue
> 
> Thanks for all the support.. Wish all the People who are waiting All the Very


Congrats Dodi2all...have a happy married life ahead:clap2:lane:lane::clap2:...
And for other's Dodi2all name is not their in Nanu's list but he/she got his/her visa so hope for the best guys it can go up by 20 also :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Riyaaz

Harman cheema said:


> Lolzzz that day is just around the corner...


Thanks alot, and hope every one joins their loved ones very soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Harman cheema

Yesss hope so too... When is ur file sent for final decision riya???


----------



## Harman cheema

Sim brar u r still here go n pack ur bags ur husband is waiting for u... Lolzz


----------



## Riyaaz

Harman cheema said:


> Yesss hope so too... When is ur file sent for final decision riya???


I asked operator on Thursday exact date is 7 June. I wasn't sure so I put as 20 Jun on SS. I tried but couldn't edit the SS.


----------



## abhisek

lane:


dodi2all said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just saw the email that my visa has been Granted.
> 
> Application Date: 06/02/2013
> CO Assigned : 02/4/2014
> Docs Submitted: 11/04/2013
> Visa Grant Date: 02/08/2013
> 
> I dont know when my file went into SCO Queue
> 
> Thanks for all the support.. Wish all the People who are waiting All the Very


Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## rpandit

congratulation dodi2all...


----------



## dil482

*Congratulations!!*

Congrats to everyone who got their visas...really happy for you people


----------



## Becky26

dodi2all said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just saw the email that my visa has been Granted.
> 
> Application Date: 06/02/2013
> CO Assigned : 02/4/2014
> Docs Submitted: 11/04/2013
> Visa Grant Date: 02/08/2013
> 
> I dont know when my file went into SCO Queue
> 
> Thanks for all the support.. Wish all the People who are waiting All the Very


Congratulations!!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## nannu

dodi2all said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just saw the email that my visa has been Granted.
> 
> Application Date: 06/02/2013
> CO Assigned : 02/4/2014
> Docs Submitted: 11/04/2013
> Visa Grant Date: 02/08/2013
> 
> I dont know when my file went into SCO Queue
> 
> Thanks for all the support.. Wish all the People who are waiting All the Very


*Congratulations Dodi.....Enjoy your life with your partner  !!!!*


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Congrats Dodi2all...have a happy married life ahead:clap2:lane:lane::clap2:...
> And for other's Dodi2all name is not their in Nanu's list but he/she got his/her visa so hope for the best guys it can go up by 20 also :fingerscrossed:


Hi All,

My guess list includes only those users who have provided all both DOL,and Queued dates.


----------



## nkdangar

dodi2all said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just saw the email that my visa has been Granted.
> 
> Application Date: 06/02/2013
> CO Assigned : 02/4/2014
> Docs Submitted: 11/04/2013
> Visa Grant Date: 02/08/2013
> 
> I dont know when my file went into SCO Queue
> 
> Thanks for all the support.. Wish all the People who are waiting All the Very


Congoooooooo

Hava a happy reunion!!lane:


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My guess list includes only those users who have provided all both DOL,and Queued dates.



Hey nannu,

Any guesses on my question from last night? 


Thanks,
Becky


----------



## nkdangar

Rimz said:


> Congrats
> 
> Mine is 08/02/2013........ Can I get ma visa in coming week......???????:fingerscrossed:


they will also consider when your additional docs were submitted and when the file was queued. hop this helps!!
but one thing is sure, all the feb applicants have started partying!!!!


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> Hey nannu,
> 
> Any guesses on my question from last night?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I think AHC is going to stick to their advertised 12 months standard and 7 months average processing time. The change in the procedure is going to be beneficial for those whose medicals take time to get cleared, for others the processing times won't change much. 

However, if you see the SS, most of the user get it in less than 7 months, so you will hopefully get it by January 

nannu


----------



## farkot

What a bumper week...congrats to all the people who got visas this week. Hope next week even better than this.


----------



## sadface

*DOL matters or not?*

Congrats to all who has got the VISA!

Hi Guys,

I have been reading throughout forum and what I have observed that the theory of 60-90 days is to stay here. Thus, one will get the visa if it is over 90 days, after the file is in queue.


One question to all - What is the importance of DOL?

If there is any then please advice how it makes an impact when DOL is over 6 months and queued file is only a month old i.e. 30 days.


Cheers.


----------



## s00071609

nannu said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I think AHC is going to stick to their advertised 12 months standard and 7 months average processing time. The change in the procedure is going to be beneficial for those whose medicals take time to get cleared, for others the processing times won't change much.
> 
> However, if you see the SS, most of the user get it in less than 7 months, so you will hopefully get it by January
> 
> nannu


What do you mean by change in procedure Nannu? Is there any info available about this- what do you know about this?


----------



## s00071609

sadface said:


> Congrats to all who has got the VISA!
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been reading throughout forum and what I have observed that the theory of 60-90 days is to stay here. Thus, one will get the visa if it is over 90 days, after the file is in queue.
> 
> 
> One question to all - What is the importance of DOL?
> 
> If there is any then please advice how it makes an impact when DOL is over 6 months and queued file is only a month old i.e. 30 days.
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Very few people get stuck in medical backlog which delays queuing date. I think DOL is considered if your file delayed for some reason. If immediately queued after medicals- will take 90 days. File will need to stay in the queue for some time but this does not mean that you always wait 90 days if you DOL is older. This is my guess.


----------



## vinodreddy_y

Hi, 

I am Feb applicant but file was queued only in first week of June and now its around 60 days since it is queued. Any chance of getting of VISA this month? 

Congratulations to all those who received their grant letters this week.


----------



## s00071609

vinodreddy_y said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Feb applicant but file was queued only in first week of June and now its around 60 days since it is queued. Any chance of getting of VISA this month?
> 
> Congratulations to all those who received their grant letters this week.


All febs will get visa in Aug. Wait and see if you get in a week or so. I think you will.


----------



## exodus

sadface said:


> Congrats to all who has got the VISA!
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have b
> een reading throughout forum and what I have observed that the theory of 60-90 days is to stay here. Thus, one will get the visa if it is over 90 days, after the file is in queue.
> 
> 
> One question to all - What is the importance of DOL?
> 
> If there is any then please advice how it makes an impact when DOL is over 6 months and queued file is only a month old i.e. 30 days.
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Hi, 
After all the reviews and analysis that I could think of, I must be honest in saying that there is no fixed pattern at all.
Yes, there have been a lot of cases that have been finalised keeping in line with the 60-90 day theory but it's not consistent.

The only thing I can say is that, they have certain sla's which they try to meet. There is no guarantee about the 7 months date of lodgement but they definitely work on cases that have been in the final queue for long...

Let me know if you have any questions about the process, documentation or evidential requirements, I have been through it all, 

Cheers


----------



## Becky26

s00071609 said:


> Very few people get stuck in medical backlog which delays queuing date. I think DOL is considered if your file delayed for some reason. If immediately queued after medicals- will take 90 days. File will need to stay in the queue for some time but this does not mean that you always wait 90 days if you DOL is older. This is my guess.


Hi there,

That's exactly what I was thinking. From my analysis of the SS that has been put up, I noticed two things;
First, 2 months or more are wasted in getting a CO and to get the medical done;
Second, if the medicals were stuck in the backlog, that takes 2 months or maybe more;
Third, then after the medicals are cleared, the file goes to the SCO which has a definite waiting period of between 2-3 months.


So as per my guess if the time delays in the initial CO assigning and medical accessment are managed it shouldn't take longer than 4-5 months in getting the Visa.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## s00071609

Becky26 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking. From my analysis of the SS that ha been put up, I noticed two things;
> First, 2 months or more are wasted in getting a CO and to get the medical done;
> Second, if the medicals were stuck in the backlog, that takes 2 months or maybe more;
> Third, then after the medicals are cleared, the file goes to the SCO which has a definite waiting period of between 2-3 months.
> 
> 
> So as per my guess if the time delays in the initial CO assigning and medical accessment are managed it shouldn't take longer than 4-5 months in getting the Visa.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Look there are not many people with medical delay- its hard to say how they process visa. Only hand full of people wait for medicals and we are yet to see how it affects processing


----------



## Becky26

s00071609 said:


> Look there are not many people with medical delay- its hard to say how they process visa. Only hand full of people wait for medicals and we are yet to see how it affects processing



Yeah, Medicals are a mystery again. How, when or why they sometimes take so ridiculously long to get clearance. 

*I was wondering if the CO notifies the applicant when their Medicals get clearance?*

As I said in my post ages ago, It is "Impossible to predict how AHC works".

Good Luck to all those who are waiting and congrats to those who's visas have been granted


----------



## s00071609

Becky26 said:


> Yeah, Medicals are a mystery again. How, when or why they sometimes take so ridiculously long to get clearance.
> 
> *I was wondering if the CO notifies the applicant when their Medicals get clearance?*
> 
> As I said in my post ages ago, It is "Impossible to predict how AHC works".
> 
> Good Luck to all those who are waiting and congrats to those who's visas have been granted


In my case CO emailed me and AHC gave me a call as well to inform that file is queued. Not sure if they email in all cases.


----------



## abhisek

Medical delays just stops all of Nepalese getting visa in short time


----------



## abhisek

Australian federal election on 7th September. Do anyone know if it will slow the visa grant? I had heard somewhere (sorry-forgot where) that election would slow down visa grants as new immigration would make some changes...Anyone knows about it?


----------



## jaiganesh

Riyaaz said:


> Hi Jai Ganesh,
> Mine is subclass 100, we need to be patient dude, as ours is Permanent, and it takes a bit longer to process these visas, as centre link and other things also considered, the 309 are a bit quicker. AHC ofcourse says 8 months for SC100 and 12 months for SC309, but both are in 12 Months timeframe.
> I ask everytime to AHC and they say thats it is 12 months.
> Just sit tight and wait.:ranger:


Hi Riyaaz
thanks for reply. when is your DOL and CO? Did your medical reports have been cleared?
Regarding mine 
dol 08.02.2013
medical 19.04.2013
medical cleared on 13.07.2013
called AHC on last friday and opertor told me that file is still CO and is yet to forward to SCO as he is still doing assessment.

My concern is that since file is with CO for nearly 6 months and still not forward to SCO. THey even didn't contacted my sponsor and people i mentioned in form 888.

howz ur file status do let me know.


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> What do you mean by change in procedure Nannu? Is there any info available about this- what do you know about this?


Hi s00071609,

The July applicants have been receiving email from CO with HAP-ID for Medicals along with the acknowledgement receipt of the application. So I guess there has been a small change in the procedure from July, most likely it is to reduce the delays due to medical clearance. 

Earlier the procedure was: 
Apply
Wait for 10-12 Weeks for CO assigned
CO assigned 
CO completes review of application, sends HAP-ID for Medicals,
Medicals done
Wait for Medical Clearance - 2days to 4 months 
File in Queue - 2-3 months,

Now they are doing
Apply
CO assigned (within a week)
CO sends HAP-ID for Medical (So your medicals will be processed while you wait for CO to review your application - 10-12 weeks time is saved here)
Medicals done
CO will start review of application based on the DOL as earlier (maybe in 10-12 weeks)
Wait for Medical Clearance and CO to complete review of application (I guess now 10-12 weeks waiting period for CO assignment has been merged with medical clearance waiting period) 
File in Queue - 2-3 months,

I am assuming, Now they have stated asking for Medicals before the CO actually starts review of your applications, this will hopefully :fingerscrossed: save time for those applicants whose medicals go more manual clearance or are referred.


----------



## nannu

vinodreddy_y said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Feb applicant but file was queued only in first week of June and now its around 60 days since it is queued. Any chance of getting of VISA this month?
> 
> Congratulations to all those who received their grant letters this week.


Applicants who's files were queued in May can expect visa in August. June queued can expect it in September. 

It seems that DOL does not impact much as long as you are withing 7 months period and 60-90 days theory will work. If DOL has crossed 7 months, them 60-90 days theory may not apply.


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> Yeah, Medicals are a mystery again. How, when or why they sometimes take so ridiculously long to get clearance.
> 
> *I was wondering if the CO notifies the applicant when their Medicals get clearance?*
> 
> As I said in my post ages ago, It is "Impossible to predict how AHC works".
> 
> Good Luck to all those who are waiting and congrats to those who's visas have been granted


Hi Becky,

The CO/AHC dies not notify you about the medical clearance, that is for sure, you can call AHC and ask if medicals have been cleared or not.

CO in most cases inform the applicants that the files has been queued, not that also does not happen always. Sometimes the CO does not inform about file being queued. 

Nannu


----------



## s00071609

nannu said:


> Hi s00071609,
> 
> The July applicants have been receiving email from CO with HAP-ID for Medicals along with the acknowledgement receipt of the application. So I guess there has been a small change in the procedure from July, most likely it is to reduce the delays due to medical clearance.
> 
> Earlier the procedure was:
> Apply
> Wait for 10-12 Weeks for CO assigned
> CO assigned
> CO completes review of application, sends HAP-ID for Medicals,
> Medicals done
> Wait for Medical Clearance - 2days to 4 months
> File in Queue - 2-3 months,
> 
> Now they are doing
> Apply
> CO assigned (within a week)
> CO sends HAP-ID for Medical (So your medicals will be processed while you wait for CO to review your application - 10-12 weeks time is saved here)
> Medicals done
> CO will start review of application based on the DOL as earlier (maybe in 10-12 weeks)
> Wait for Medical Clearance and CO to complete review of application (I guess now 10-12 weeks waiting period for CO assignment has been merged with medical clearance waiting period)
> File in Queue - 2-3 months,
> 
> I am assuming, Now they have stated asking for Medicals before the CO actually starts review of your applications, this will hopefully :fingerscrossed: save time for those applicants whose medicals go more manual clearance or are referred.


This is a good approach. But won't apply to me as medical is already delayed and cleared. Don't know when to expect visa- if 90 days- its going to suck as it will cross 7 months. Why does immi lies to people that they use DOL to act fairly?

From the SS it appears that if in queue for 90 days- visa will most likely be granted. But what about those who waited in medical backlog- really not very good people out there. How come March guys got visa- Dec still waiting. These people are logic less. Once my wife gets a visa and arrives in Aust, I am sure to try something about this shi..t method of processing.


----------



## s00071609

nannu said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> The CO/AHC dies not notify you about the medical clearance, that is for sure, you can call AHC and ask if medicals have been cleared or not.
> 
> CO in most cases inform the applicants that the files has been queued, not that also does not happen always. Sometimes the CO does not inform about file being queued.
> 
> Nannu



I think I am the first one to receive- 2 emails in my wife id, 2 emails in my email id, and a call to tell that file has been queued. So nice of AHC........... Its funny

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## divyap

abhisek said:


> Australian federal election on 7th September. Do anyone know if it will slow the visa grant? I had heard somewhere (sorry-forgot where) that election would slow down visa grants as new immigration would make some changes...Anyone knows about it?


There might not be any delay or issues.. As any new rules / changes will only be applicable to next year policy and not to this year's... 

We can stay cool until next July...


----------



## dil482

Hi All ,

I was checking my TFN status this evening and when i submitted my details it went to next page asking for contact details in Australia. Does that mean TFN is updated???

Previously i used to get this message "details does not match with DIAC database-please check later"

Could someone advise me?? is that something i need to be happy that TFN is updated??

Previous EXPAT posts told that if TFN is updated -it will display an message that"TFN is updated but person needs to enter Australia to apply"- AM I CORRECT??


----------



## mohit101

dil482 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I was checking my TFN status this evening and when i submitted my details it went to next page asking for contact details in Australia. Does that mean TFN is updated???
> 
> Previously i used to get this message "details does not match with DIAC database-please check later"
> 
> Could someone advise me?? is that something i need to be happy that TFN is updated??
> 
> Previous EXPAT posts told that if TFN is updated -it will display an message that"TFN is updated but person needs to enter Australia to apply"- AM I CORRECT??


If looks like the site is under maintenance..we got same message however whn tried after gave the same msg...information not held by DIAC!!!


----------



## nannu

dil482 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I was checking my TFN status this evening and when i submitted my details it went to next page asking for contact details in Australia. Does that mean TFN is updated???
> 
> Previously i used to get this message "details does not match with DIAC database-please check later"
> 
> Could someone advise me?? is that something i need to be happy that TFN is updated??
> 
> Previous EXPAT posts told that if TFN is updated -it will display an message that"TFN is updated but person needs to enter Australia to apply"- AM I CORRECT??


Hi Dil482,

If you are eligible for a TFN, then the site will show you a message something like this

*"Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia,Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"*

Yoou may have to fill, personal details, contact details and address before you submit the online form to see whether you are eligible or not.


nannu


----------



## s00071609

abhisek said:


> Medical delays just stops all of Nepalese getting visa in short time


I hope you will get visa before 90 days. You visa will give me an idea what to expect. Yes all Nepalese medicals are referred- so visa delayed.


----------



## jaiganesh

s00071609 said:


> I hope you will get visa before 90 days. You visa will give me an idea what to expect. Yes all Nepalese medicals are referred- so visa delayed.


even mine took nearly 3 months to get cleared.


----------



## s00071609

jaiganesh said:


> even mine took nearly 3 months to get cleared.


Has your file been queued yet? Did you get any email or did you call them?


----------



## s00071609

Hopefully, many Jan/Feb applicants will get their visas in the coming few days. Then our turn will come thereafter


----------



## vinodreddy_y

nannu said:


> Applicants who's files were queued in May can expect visa in August. June queued can expect it in September.
> 
> It seems that DOL does not impact much as long as you are withing 7 months period and 60-90 days theory will work. If DOL has crossed 7 months, them 60-90 days theory may not apply.


Thank you Nannu. I was hoping for it this month by looking some of Feb applicants 
received their VISA. That's ok, it seems their's has been queued lot earlier mine.


----------



## jaiganesh

s00071609 said:


> Has your file been queued yet? Did you get any email or did you call them?


Called AHC last friday, operator told me file is yet to be queued, CO still doing assessment. DON't know what is happenin on my file. I guess it is delaying as i had applied for visa subclass 100


----------



## abhisek

jaiganesh said:


> Called AHC last friday, operator told me file is yet to be queued, CO still doing assessment. DON't know what is happenin on my file. I guess it is delaying as i had applied for visa subclass 100


Yes probably thts the case....it's weird as someone pointed out before 457's spouse visa is done within 3 months as 309/100 takes upto a year....


----------



## singh_26

Whatever the mind of man can conceive and believe, it can achieve


----------



## Becky26

abhisek said:


> Australian federal election on 7th September. Do anyone know if it will slow the visa grant? I had heard somewhere (sorry-forgot where) that election would slow down visa grants as new immigration would make some changes...Anyone knows about it?


Don't the immigration rules update/change every new financial year and or every Callander year? Like the visa fees?

When I applied for parter visa in Australia the fees till dec 31st 2012 was $3060. Then it was increased to about $4000 as of jan 1st, 2013.
Then again when I applied in India the fees increased on July 1st, 2013 which is the new financial year for Auatralia.
The new Skilled occupation migration list is issued every July 1st.

Don't think the immigration lead are subject to change when ever the election happen.

What do others think?


----------



## bm05

Hi! I lodged my visa on 19 April 2013. 
Was assigned a case officer on 19 June 2013. 
I Submitted the requested documents (PCC, medicals, photographs, evidences, . . ) on 1 July 2013. 
Now my CO has asked me to submit additional photographs (wedding photos) and have asked me to submit them before 16 Aug 2013. 
How long it might take for my visa after submitting the additional documents?


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck*

Good luck to everyone waiting for their visas. Hope this week brings many more long waited re-unions. 
God Bless!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## saras712

abhisek said:


> Australian federal election on 7th September. Do anyone know if it will slow the visa grant? I had heard somewhere (sorry-forgot where) that election would slow down visa grants as new immigration would make some changes...Anyone knows about it?



It wont affect AHC new delhi with spouse visa.....Probably DIAC may slow down but... will not affect spouse visa.


----------



## nkdangar

vinodreddy_y said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Feb applicant but file was queued only in first week of June and now its around 60 days since it is queued. Any chance of getting of VISA this month?
> 
> Congratulations to all those who received their grant letters this week.


I think by the end of this month....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## s00071609

saras712 said:


> It wont affect AHC new delhi with spouse visa.....Probably DIAC may slow down but... will not affect spouse visa.


Election has nothing to do wid processing. Its only refugee visas that might be affected. If they wait for election n the policy change, we wont get visa this year


----------



## abhisek

Thanks everyone for clarifying the issue I had in my mind....


----------



## s00071609

abhisek said:


> Thanks everyone for clarifying the issue I had in my mind....


Do u no any nepali who got visa b4 7 months?


----------



## singh_26

s00071609 said:


> Do u no any nepali who got visa b4 7 months?


HI s00071609, 

Don't write Short form's here or you will be banned by forum administrator..Be aware 
someone Broke rules of forum and he/she has to make new forum id...:tea:


----------



## nkdangar

singh_26 said:


> HI s00071609,
> 
> Don't write Short form's here or you will be banned by forum administrator..Be aware
> someone Broke rules of forum and he/she has to make new forum id...:tea:


hey singh,

any news about CO?


----------



## singh_26

*Co*



nkdangar said:


> hey singh,
> 
> any news about CO?


No


----------



## nkdangar

singh_26 said:


> No


Try sending them an email on [email protected] and inform them that CO has forgot to send you the email about additional docs.:clap2:


----------



## singh_26

*CO*



nkdangar said:


> Try sending them an email on [email protected] and inform them that CO has forgot to send you the email about additional docs.:clap2:


HI Nkdangar,
I will wait till Wednesday as i am going to complete 12 weeks on Wednesday...So hope for the best 
And Thanks For your Concern Bro


----------



## abhisek

s00071609 said:


> Do u no any nepali who got visa b4 7 months?


Nope mate....don't know any...


----------



## farkot

Lets hope this week would be as exciting as last week. Welcome to the new week...


----------



## jaiganesh

lets hope this week brings good news to all the forum members.


----------



## balhary

Talked to my CO she just waiting for Medical report which has already forward to Australia last week, let c how long medical clearance gonna take.


----------



## nannu

balhary said:


> Talked to my CO she just waiting for Medical report which has already forward to Australia last week, let c how long medical clearance gonna take.


Balhary, i am sure you'll get your visa as soon as your medicals are cleared :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> HI Nkdangar,
> I will wait till Wednesday as i am going to complete 12 weeks on Wednesday...So hope for the best
> And Thanks For your Concern Bro


:fingerscrossed: Hope you'll hear something before Wednesday :fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_26

*Hope*



nannu said:


> :fingerscrossed: Hope you'll hear something before Wednesday :fingerscrossed:


:fingerscrossed:I am also hoping same:fingerscrossed:


----------



## garry020481

hello every one::

hang in there, hope this week brings joy to many of us.

i happened to call ahc this morning to check if my wives visa has been placed in que or not yet.

i discovered that that they have made a new option for partner visas, that is number 3.

once you press no 3, you are directed to a automated voice msg that says as follow

" thank you for your call, due to growth and high number of partner visa applications and limited number of places in australias immigration our processing times have increased recently, a case officer will begin the initial assesment of the case in approximately 10-12 weeks from the DOL, most of applications are finalised within approximately 6-7 months, for more information please visit our website and follow the link to partner visa"

" to ensure equity and fairness to all applicants applications will be processed as per DOL, priority processing will be allowed in very limited circumstances as this advantage to some applicants may be a disadvantage to others with equally compelling circumstances" please be ensured that all applications are under active processing, in case of any particular enquiry please email us at blah blah blah"[/I][/I][/B]

dont know if it is a good news or bad news, lets hope for the best.

good luck everyone.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nannu

garry020481 said:


> hello every one::
> 
> hang in there, hope this week brings joy to many of us.
> 
> i happened to call ahc this morning to check if my wives visa has been placed in que or not yet.
> 
> i discovered that that they have made a new option for partner visas, that is number 3.
> 
> once you press no 3, you are directed to a automated voice msg that says as follow
> 
> " thank you for your call, due to growth and high number of partner visa applications and limited number of places in australias immigration our processing times have increased recently, a case officer will begin the initial assesment of the case in approximately 10-12 weeks from the DOL, most of applications are finalised within approximately 6-7 months, for more information please visit our website and follow the link to partner visa"
> 
> " to ensure equity and fairness to all applicants applications will be processed as per DOL, priority processing will be allowed in very limited circumstances as this advantage to some applicants may be a disadvantage to others with equally compelling circumstances" please be ensured that all applications are under active processing, in case of any particular enquiry please email us at blah blah blah"[/I][/I][/B]
> 
> dont know if it is a good news or bad news, lets hope for the best.
> 
> good luck everyone.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi Garry,

That Option# 3 and the message has always been there.

Lets hope this week will bring many more visas :fingerscrossed:


----------



## garry020481

dodi2all said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just saw the email that my visa has been Granted.
> 
> Application Date: 06/02/2013
> CO Assigned : 02/4/2014
> Docs Submitted: 11/04/2013
> Visa Grant Date: 02/08/2013
> 
> I dont know when my file went into SCO Queue
> 
> Thanks for all the support.. Wish all the People who are waiting All the Very


Congratulations mate! 
This gives me some hope , as even I am not sure as well about my file being qued
Who was your co ??


----------



## garry020481

nannu said:


> Hi Garry,
> 
> That Option# 3 and the message has always been there.
> 
> Lets hope this week will bring many more visas :fingerscrossed:


hi nannu,

last time i called i could actually speak to a real person, well that isnt the case now, may be iam not calling too frequent, anyways thanks for the update!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nannu

garry020481 said:


> hi nannu,
> 
> last time i called i could actually speak to a real person, well that isnt the case now, may be iam not calling too frequent, anyways thanks for the update!!:fingerscrossed:


Garry, 

If you want to speak to a real person again, then call 011-41221000 and press 1 then 2 after you get connected. Don't wait for option 3


----------



## aushub

Hi all,

This forum is a blessing for all future expats and spouses who are in the endless journey of wait. Thank you for all the insight that I receive everyday from here. Waiting for my wife (Nanduu on SS) to join me from India, and every day is adding to the growing anxiety.

DOL: 21.02.2013
Medicals Request: 6.4.2013
Medicals Done: 10.4.2013
PCC request: 15.5.2013
PCC Sent: 17.5.2013
Filed queued for Decision: 22.5.2013
Days in wait: 75

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sadface

*Oh please consider DOL too*

DOL should be considered too and I know I have completed 28 days in queue :behindsofa:


----------



## rpandit

i have completed 76 days .. still waiting..


----------



## sadface

rpandit said:


> i have completed 76 days .. still waiting..


:ranger: Any specific reason why it took so long?

Just a suggestion for all that we must update SS with special situations if it can be shared. This way others would know what is to be done when they will be in similar situations.


----------



## rpandit

sadface said:


> :ranger: Any specific reason why it took so long?
> 
> Just a suggestion for all that we must update SS with special situations if it can be shared. This way others would know what is to be done when they will be in similar situations.


i dont know exactly but my co given one hope that decesion should be come by august end..


----------



## sadface

As you have stated that Medical done on 20/02
However it was cleared on 21/05 

Any specific reason?


----------



## vepesh

no Grants so far for today!


----------



## rpandit

sadface said:


> As you have stated that Medical done on 20/02
> However it was cleared on 21/05
> 
> Any specific reason?


operator and even co didnt gave any reason for delay..everytime same reply 'standard time upto 12 month'
all my co-applicant got their visa and im still here..
one operatoe said that your file met all the requirement and only decesion is pending.your co is satisfied with all doc..still their is no responce..this 60-90 dayz theory going to fail on my case very soon..


----------



## singh_26

*Target*



rpandit said:


> operator and even co didnt gave any reason for delay..everytime same reply 'standard time upto 12 month'
> all my co-applicant got their visa and im still here..
> one operatoe said that your file met all the requirement and only decesion is pending.your co is satisfied with all doc..still their is no responce..this 60-90 dayz theory going to fail on my case very soon..


HI rpandit,
Don't loose hope. i think you will receive your visa by next week


----------



## rpandit

singh_26 said:


> HI rpandit,
> Don't loose hope. i think you will receive your visa by next week


thanks singh_26
i wish your words comes true..


----------



## vepesh

rpandit said:


> thanks singh_26
> i wish your words comes true..



Hey Rpandit,

Check your acknowledgement from HAC and VFS and if you find anything saying that Delhi processig time is 7 months place a complaint saying that you’ve waited longer than normal and do mention other applicants who applied after 2 months ar getting their visa. And do mention that yor CO is not giving you any proper response. it will help? And mention CO’s name

Also question the legitimacy of the email which says all applicants are assed according to DOL.
This is wat i did when my CO was not giving me proper response.

yull will find the email in IMMI site


----------



## ama04138739

rpandit said:


> thanks singh_26
> i wish your words comes true..


I am confident, you (Rpandit) will get the grant by the end of this week. You have already completed 7 months and I don't think AHC will wait for 90 days to complete. Until last week, AHC granted visa who's file went for final decision on first and second week of May. My hopes are high, this week it will be third and fourth week of May.

I am keeping a close eye on your posts and desperately waiting on your grant. I guess, after you it will be my turn

DOL - 07.01.2013 
SCO - 29.05.2013

Cheers


----------



## s00071609

vepesh said:


> Hey Rpandit,
> 
> Check your acknowledgement from HAC and VFS and if you find anything saying that Delhi processig time is 7 months place a complaint saying that you’ve waited longer than normal and do mention other applicants who applied after 2 months ar getting their visa. And do mention that yor CO is not giving you any proper response. it will help? And mention CO’s name
> 
> Also question the legitimacy of the email which says all applicants are assed according to DOL.
> This is wat i did when my CO was not giving me proper response.
> 
> yull will find the email in IMMI site


Hi Vepesh,
Are you on the SS. what is your DOL etc? Did your complaint yield anything? Pls explain


----------



## singh_26

*No Update's*

No Updates today..
No CO allocated to anyone
No Visa Grant to anyone 
Bad day at least for forum member's...But we all will wait until we win this fight...:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> No Updates today..
> No CO allocated to anyone
> No Visa Grant to anyone
> Bad day at least for forum member's...But we all will wait until we win this fight...:boxing::boxing::boxing:


We don't have any option other than to wait


----------



## singh_26

*Sympathy*



nannu said:


> We don't have any option other than to wait


Yes you are right Nannu:ranger:


----------



## aarvee

*Need Advice*

Dear Folks,,,
Its totally frustrating. Its our second wedding anniversary this month. My application was queued for decision 4.7.2013. Is applying for a Tourist Visa a good idea now or by at least next month?

Will I be asked to return to India at the time of Visa grant? 

Or Exiting Australia to a near by country would be sufficient at the time of Visa grant?

Kindly advice.


----------



## rpandit

Being sad don't solve ur
problems...it is make ur problems
be more...never give up and be
strong and keep ur smile whatever
happened..good luck guys for tomorrow..


----------



## msam

aarvee said:


> Dear Folks,,,
> Its totally frustrating. Its our second wedding anniversary this month. My application was queued for decision 4.7.2013. Is applying for a Tourist Visa a good idea now or by at least next month?
> 
> Will I be asked to return to India at the time of Visa grant?
> 
> Or Exiting Australia to a near by country would be sufficient at the time of Visa grant?
> 
> Kindly advice.


Hi aarvee

I would suggest you to apply for TV immediately please dont waste time. In all ways it will take 70 to 90 days to get the grant so its better not to waste time till the end and moreover you have valid reason to apply for TV. Just call AHC or send a mail across to your case officer that you are going to apply TV.

And once you get an email from your case officer to exit AUS for final decision its better to come home(India) bcoz you may not know the exact number of days when the visa will be granted.

Hope this info helps you.


----------



## nannu

*I agree with MSAM's suggestions*



aarvee said:


> Dear Folks,,,
> Its totally frustrating. Its our second wedding anniversary this month. My application was queued for decision 4.7.2013. Is applying for a Tourist Visa a good idea now or by at least next month?
> 
> Will I be asked to return to India at the time of Visa grant?
> 
> Or Exiting Australia to a near by country would be sufficient at the time of Visa grant?
> 
> Kindly advice.


Hi Aarvee,

I agree with MSAM's suggestions.
You are well within 7 months and 60-90 days time frame, and there are is no certain time when the visa will come (hope it comes ASAP, but Hope and Wait is all that we can do). So if we want to apply for TV, then you should not waste time waiting for another month.

Also, it is not mandatory to return to you home country when you are asked to get offshore before the visa grant. But the CO/AHC will not give to a definite period in which the visa will be granted after you exit Australia, so it would be better if you return to home. 

Hope it helps ... and 

*Congratulations on your wedding anniversary !!!*


----------



## ganesh44337

Hi Aarvee,

I can understand how hard it is....Me and my wife also getting soo worried as our 1st anniversary is also approaching. It is Oct 5th. My wife's application is still in queue and has crossed 90 days already. I really don't know how long it gonna take to get her visa but we gonna get more frustration for sure.... Anyway Happy Anniversary...


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



aarvee said:


> Dear Folks,,,
> Its totally frustrating. Its our second wedding anniversary this month. My application was queued for decision 4.7.2013. Is applying for a Tourist Visa a good idea now or by at least next month?
> 
> Will I be asked to return to India at the time of Visa grant?
> 
> Or Exiting Australia to a near by country would be sufficient at the time of Visa grant?
> 
> Kindly advice.


Happy Marriage Anniversary AArvee Go and enjoy :car:


----------



## singh_26

*CO*

Hey God Please assign CO to me Today and Grant visa's to everyone ASAP :amen::help::xmascandle::help::amen::xmascandle: :help::amen::xmascandle:


----------



## Aussieboy

Hi Guys,

When I put information on TFN page to check visa approval it direct me to contact address details on first try once I click on submit button. Previously it was showing me that hasn't visa please contact DIAC.

What does it mean?


----------



## vepesh

Aussieboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When I put information on TFN page to check visa approval it direct me to contact address details on first try once I click on submit button. Previously it was showing me that hasn't visa please contact DIAC.
> 
> What does it mean?



It doesn't mean any thing, Siu still didn't get your visa granted.

I got excited when i saw it for the first time.


----------



## vepesh

From My observation no CO’s assigned to applicants from MAY to June.

And CO’s getting assigned straight away from July. 

These two points indicate that AHC clearly changed the way they are assessing 309 visa applicants probably they are clearing applicants sooner to clear the long Q. if you see last week they are, I guess, 7 grants on SS itself . Let’s see how many this week! 

I hope they get to July soon.


----------



## singh_26

*CO*



vepesh said:


> From My observation no CO’s assigned to applicants from MAY to June.
> 
> And CO’s getting assigned straight away from July.
> 
> These two points indicate that AHC clearly changed the way they are assessing 309 visa applicants probably they are clearing applicants sooner to clear the long Q. if you see last week they are, I guess, 7 grants on SS itself . Let’s see how many this week Hope!
> I hope they get to July soon.


Hi Vepesh,
Yes Your are right but at-least they should allocate CO to May - June applicant's.So that they can also process their file side by side..
AHc mentioned while submitting file that it will take 10-12 weeks to get CO assigned.
But Mine is almost 1 day left today is 83th day running and there is no signs of CO ???


----------



## vepesh

singh_26 said:


> Hi Vepesh,
> Yes Your are right but at-least they should allocate CO to May - June applicant's.So that they can also process their file side by side..
> AHc mentioned while submitting file that it will take 10-12 weeks to get CO assigned.
> But Mine is almost 1 day left today is 83th day running and there is no signs of CO ???


HI singh_26

I understand how you feel; I went through this and still going through it. I am a Jan applicant and I see ppl who applied 2 months after me are getting Visa’s

DHC should become a bit transparent. It only look them really bad and un-organised they should be really take responsibility and start giving some reasonable replies. My CO is terrible she replies with one line saying ‘ processing time is 12 months and hope this info helps’ i don’t understand how it helps she must be out of her mind she doesn’t understand that she is dealing with ppl’s emotions.
They should really think about the sh*t they put as replies. If they reply with same standard info which is available on web wat the point of saying contact CO.

They are very informal.


----------



## singh_26

vepesh said:


> HI singh_26
> 
> I understand how you feel; I went through this and still going through it. I am a Jan applicant and I see ppl who applied 2 months after me are getting Visa’s
> 
> DHC should become a bit transparent. It only look them really bad and un-organised they should be really take responsibility and start giving some reasonable replies. My CO is terrible she replies with one line saying ‘ processing time is 12 months and hope this info helps’ i don’t understand how it helps she must be out of her mind she doesn’t understand that she is dealing with ppl’s emotions.
> They should really think about the **** they put as replies. If they reply with same standard info which is available on web wat the point of saying contact CO.
> 
> They are very informal.


Atleast you people have CO allocated .you can contact your CO in any problem whether Co will reply or not it's another thing.
But i don't even have any point of contact


----------



## jaiganesh

Its very frustrating. I check my mail more than 100 times a day in a hope to get a mail from CO. I have completed 6 months dont' know what the hell is happening even my file is yet to be queued.


----------



## sadface

As per the new law, the medical checkup time has been reduced so that it becomes a part of actual application. Thus, the moment you will submit your application within a week or so you will get a request to submit medical report.

It applies to all type of VISA as far as I can see.


----------



## Nkk

Hope to receive medical clearance soon..!!! Its been more than 2 months..


----------



## singh_26

*CO Assigned*

HI All My lovely Forum Friend's,
Finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyy CO assigned TO me And asked for medical & Phera Pics.YUpyyyyyyyyyyyy i am so excited as of now.  upto infiniyu


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> HI All My lovely Forum Friend's,
> Finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyy CO assigned TO me And asked for medical & Phera Pics.YUpyyyyyyyyyyyy i am so excited as of now.  upto infiniyu


Many congratulations Singh! At least now your file is in processing


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> HI All My lovely Forum Friend's,
> Finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyy CO assigned TO me And asked for medical & Phera Pics.YUpyyyyyyyyyyyy i am so excited as of now.  upto infiniyu


Congratulations !!!!! :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Vepesh,

What is ur DOL?



vepesh said:


> HI singh_26
> 
> I understand how you feel; I went through this and still going through it. I am a Jan applicant and I see ppl who applied 2 months after me are getting Visa’s
> 
> DHC should become a bit transparent. It only look them really bad and un-organised they should be really take responsibility and start giving some reasonable replies. My CO is terrible she replies with one line saying ‘ processing time is 12 months and hope this info helps’ i don’t understand how it helps she must be out of her mind she doesn’t understand that she is dealing with ppl’s emotions.
> They should really think about the sh*t they put as replies. If they reply with same standard info which is available on web wat the point of saying contact CO.
> 
> They are very informal.


----------



## s00071609

sadface said:


> As per the new law, the medical checkup time has been reduced so that it becomes a part of actual application. Thus, the moment you will submit your application within a week or so you will get a request to submit medical report.
> 
> It applies to all type of VISA as far as I can see.


Where is it written? What abt those already waited due to medical delay?


----------



## rpandit

singh_26 said:


> HI All My lovely Forum Friend's,
> Finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyy CO assigned TO me And asked for medical & Phera Pics.YUpyyyyyyyyyyyy i am so excited as of now.  upto infiniyu


congratulation & celebration..


----------



## vepesh

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Vepesh,
> 
> What is ur DOL?


Iam in ss as VRJO


----------



## balhary

sadface said:


> As per the new law, the medical checkup time has been reduced so that it becomes a part of actual application. Thus, the moment you will submit your application within a week or so you will get a request to submit medical report.
> 
> It applies to all type of VISA as far as I can see.


Hi, 
Is there any way we can check our medical clearance process ?


----------



## jaiganesh

balhary said:


> Hi,
> Is there any way we can check our medical clearance process ?


There is no way out for checking medical clearance except calling AHC people ie. CO or operator. In my case i confirmed with AHC operatar. Mine took 3 months to get cleared.


----------



## balhary

jaiganesh said:


> There is no way out for checking medical clearance except calling AHC people ie. CO or operator. In my case i confirmed with AHC operatar. Mine took 3 months to get cleared.


3 months ?? Y so long or it does take that long ? I did it second time, first time it got clear in a week only worried now


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

*Crossed 90 days*

Is there anyone here who is active and has crossed 90 days in the decision queue. I see two applicants in the spreadsheet- Mounika and Ganesh. Are they active?
If yes, did you all write to your CO?

I am really worried as my file is in the decision queue for 95 days now. My observation from the spreadsheet is people get their visas within 90 days

Thoughts???


----------



## vepesh

No grants, 2 days in a row


----------



## Spousevisa

Did you try calling AHC and asking them about it?

I know they might just give you the same recorded response of global processing time being 12 months.. I had called up few minutes back and I got the same answer.. CO never replies to any emails and these operators give the same answer.. We are left with no option...




destinyatdoorstep said:


> Is there anyone here who is active and has crossed 90 days in the decision queue. I see two applicants in the spreadsheet- Mounika and Ganesh. Are they active?
> If yes, did you all write to your CO?
> 
> I am really worried as my file is in the decision queue for 95 days now. My observation from the spreadsheet is people get their visas within 90 days
> 
> Thoughts???


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Yes I called them last friday. My CO doesnt reply as well, rather I have stopped writing to her.
Upon calling AHC, the operator said your visa would be granted within 7 to 12 months of DOL. I added, why are people who applied after me granted visas then. He said every case is different. I said when in all the cases the documents are submitted and an all clear is given from the SCO and file is placed in decision queue, how is my case different from others. Then he goes all I can tell you is your case is within time frame
I also asked if I should apply for TV. He said yes



Spousevisa said:


> Did you try calling AHC and asking them about it?
> 
> I know they might just give you the same recorded response of global processing time being 12 months.. I had called up few minutes back and I got the same answer.. CO never replies to any emails and these operators give the same answer.. We are left with no option...


----------



## jaiganesh

balhary said:


> 3 months ?? Y so long or it does take that long ? I did it second time, first time it got clear in a week only worried now


they didn't gave me any clear reason for that they simply told me that it is because of global backlog in HOC and AHC, dehli has no role to play on it. by the way what is your DOL


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

I am just worried because once it crosses 90 days in the queue, the case almost looks like its left aside. It seems we are one of the chosen ones who have to wait longer 





destinyatdoorstep said:


> Yes I called them last friday. My CO doesnt reply as well, rather I have stopped writing to her.
> Upon calling AHC, the operator said your visa would be granted within 7 to 12 months of DOL. I added, why are people who applied after me granted visas then. He said every case is different. I said when in all the cases the documents are submitted and an all clear is given from the SCO and file is placed in decision queue, how is my case different from others. Then he goes all I can tell you is your case is within time frame
> I also asked if I should apply for TV. He said yes


----------



## Spousevisa

I also got the same answer from the operator... When I asked her about visitor visa, she told me that TV option is available.. If you wish to apply you may apply.. I even mentioned that my CO never replies to my emails and I am left with no option but to call up AHC. Kindly let me know what the process is after the file has been queued for final decision but she refused to say anything and kept saying the same thing as if I was listening to an IVR...

I don't understand when we all submit the same documents, go through the same medical tests, pay the same amount of visa fees then how can our cases differ...




destinyatdoorstep said:


> Yes I called them last friday. My CO doesnt reply as well, rather I have stopped writing to her.
> Upon calling AHC, the operator said your visa would be granted within 7 to 12 months of DOL. I added, why are people who applied after me granted visas then. He said every case is different. I said when in all the cases the documents are submitted and an all clear is given from the SCO and file is placed in decision queue, how is my case different from others. Then he goes all I can tell you is your case is within time frame
> I also asked if I should apply for TV. He said yes


----------



## ganesh44337

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Is there anyone here who is active and has crossed 90 days in the decision queue. I see two applicants in the spreadsheet- Mounika and Ganesh. Are they active?
> If yes, did you all write to your CO?
> 
> I am really worried as my file is in the decision queue for 95 days now. My observation from the spreadsheet is people get their visas within 90 days
> 
> Thoughts???


Hey... we are in the same situation just like you. my wife's file is in the decision queue for 95 days as well. Actually I have got citizenship and full time job n moved to a new flat after her file went for the final decision. So I have informed my co and AHC recently. We are waiting for the visa just like u..it is really frustrating and making me sick some times..... we are looking forward for the visa..... I hope AHC will understand our situation and grant our visa soon....


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Hi Everyone,

God has been kind. Just received my visa grant email 10 minutes ago. 
Just FYI
DOL: 21st fen 2013
Case officer assigned: 15th Apr 2013
Decision Queue: 3rd May 2013
Visa Grant: 6th Aug 2013

Ganesh dont worry. You visa grant is just there. You will get yours this week itself
A big thank you to the moderators who have been updating the spreadsheet time and again
Also a big thank you to the co applicants.


----------



## Becky26

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> God has been kind. Just received my visa grant email 10 minutes ago.
> Just FYI
> DOL: 21st fen 2013
> Case officer assigned: 15th Apr 2013
> Decision Queue: 3rd May 2013
> Visa Grant: 6th Aug 2013
> 
> Ganesh dont worry. You visa grant is just there. You will get yours this week itself
> A big thank you to the moderators who have been updating the spreadsheet time and again
> Also a big thank you to the co applicants.



Congratulations!!!!!! Have a great time :clap2: :clap2: lane:lane:


----------



## sadface

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> God has been kind. Just received my visa grant email 10 minutes ago.
> Just FYI
> DOL: 21st fen 2013
> Case officer assigned: 15th Apr 2013
> Decision Queue: 3rd May 2013
> Visa Grant: 6th Aug 2013
> 
> Ganesh dont worry. You visa grant is just there. You will get yours this week itself
> A big thank you to the moderators who have been updating the spreadsheet time and again
> Also a big thank you to the co applicants.


Congrats!

So the 21st Feb application overrides 14 Feb. Because of days in queue!


----------



## nannu

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> God has been kind. Just received my visa grant email 10 minutes ago.
> Just FYI
> DOL: 21st fen 2013
> Case officer assigned: 15th Apr 2013
> Decision Queue: 3rd May 2013
> Visa Grant: 6th Aug 2013
> 
> Ganesh dont worry. You visa grant is just there. You will get yours this week itself
> A big thank you to the moderators who have been updating the spreadsheet time and again
> Also a big thank you to the co applicants.


*Congratulations Destiny :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:*


----------



## Spousevisa

HEY!!!!!

Congratulations... Your file was placed aside because they had already made a decision about ur visa ... Have a great life.. All the best 




destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> God has been kind. Just received my visa grant email 10 minutes ago.
> Just FYI
> DOL: 21st fen 2013
> Case officer assigned: 15th Apr 2013
> Decision Queue: 3rd May 2013
> Visa Grant: 6th Aug 2013
> 
> Ganesh dont worry. You visa grant is just there. You will get yours this week itself
> A big thank you to the moderators who have been updating the spreadsheet time and again
> Also a big thank you to the co applicants.


----------



## nannu

*Five gone lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:15 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:*

My guess for August:
*1. Balhary
2.	Ud
3.	Aary
4.	Mohit101
5.	dil482
6.	Riyaz
7.	rpandit
8.	sims
9.	Exodus
10.	Mounika
11.	Bhawani82
12.	Ganesh44337
13.	destinyatdoorstep
14.	Shammi
15.	Srinipushpa
16.	foram.886
17.	Shuriti
18.	leeon
19.	Aashmi
20.	SRVJ
*


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Ganesh,
Keep checking your TFN and email... Your next :fingerscrossed:



ganesh44337 said:


> Hey... we are in the same situation just like you. my wife's file is in the decision queue for 95 days as well. Actually I have got citizenship and full time job n moved to a new flat after her file went for the final decision. So I have informed my co and AHC recently. We are waiting for the visa just like u..it is really frustrating and making me sick some times..... we are looking forward for the visa..... I hope AHC will understand our situation and grant our visa soon....


----------



## ganesh44337

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> God has been kind. Just received my visa grant email 10 minutes ago.
> Just FYI
> DOL: 21st fen 2013
> Case officer assigned: 15th Apr 2013
> Decision Queue: 3rd May 2013
> Visa Grant: 6th Aug 2013
> 
> Ganesh dont worry. You visa grant is just there. You will get yours this week itself
> A big thank you to the moderators who have been updating the spreadsheet time and again
> Also a big thank you to the co applicants.


Congratulations... I'm soo happy for you... God bless u both.....I'm eagerly waiting for our turn... I have few question for you. Did you send any email before you get your visa? I f yes, what did you send? Did send your CO any documents after your file went to the queue? please reply..


----------



## ganesh44337

Hi destinyatdoorstep,

when did your TFN get updated?


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> God has been kind. Just received my visa grant email 10 minutes ago.
> Just FYI
> DOL: 21st fen 2013
> Case officer assigned: 15th Apr 2013
> Decision Queue: 3rd May 2013
> Visa Grant: 6th Aug 2013
> 
> Ganesh dont worry. You visa grant is just there. You will get yours this week itself
> A big thank you to the moderators who have been updating the spreadsheet time and again
> Also a big thank you to the co applicants.


hI destinyatdoorstep,

Congratulation buddy finally destiny opened doors for you........have a happy married life ahead
Have a safe flight...lane:lane:lane:


----------



## ganesh44337

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Ganesh,
> Keep checking your TFN and email... Your next :fingerscrossed:


I wish my friend... I'm almost getting heart stroke because of this situation....God must help everybody in this forum...


----------



## singh_26

*Astrologer*



nannu said:


> *Five gone lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:15 to go lane:lane:*
> 
> My guess for August:
> *1. Balhary
> 2.	Ud
> 3.	Aary
> 4.	Mohit101
> 5.	dil482
> 6.	Riyaz
> 7.	rpandit
> 8.	sims
> 9.	Exodus
> 10.	Mounika
> 11.	Bhawani82
> 12.	Ganesh44337
> 13.	destinyatdoorstep
> 14.	Shammi
> 15.	Srinipushpa
> 16.	foram.886
> 17.	Shuriti
> 18.	leeon
> 19.	Aashmi
> 20.	SRVJ
> *


HI nannu,
I think as per my suggestion you need to change your profession to Astrologer..
there you earn more as what you predicted is coming true.
Cheers for nannu  :clap2::clap2::clap2: Good Work and SRvj :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Spousevisa

Your visa is just few hours away... Hold on now... 

QUOTE=ganesh44337;1278517]I wish my friend... I'm almost getting heart stroke because of this situation....God must help everybody in this forum...[/QUOTE]


----------



## sadface

ganesh44337 said:


> Hi destinyatdoorstep,
> 
> when did your TFN got updated?



I will also get to know this. When?


----------



## ganesh44337

Spousevisa said:


> Your visa is just few hours away... Hold on now...
> 
> QUOTE=ganesh44337;1278517]I wish my friend... I'm almost getting heart stroke because of this situation....God must help everybody in this forum...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks..I wish the same for you...


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Hi Sadface,
My tfn did not get updated till last evening.. I did not check it today. From what I have observed the tfn may not get updated but youll receive a visa grant





sadface said:


> I will also get to know this. When?


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Hi Ganesh,

My husband and I emailed out CO more than 20 days ago. I called AHC last friday. The operator had no idea about my Visa grant . Infact when I asked him if I should apply for a TV, he said yes. I also tried to dig further saying.. what would you suggest. Do you think the visa will be granted within 2 weeks, he replied he cannot comment.

My CO never emailed me after my file was placed in decision queue. She did not even reply to every email we sent



ganesh44337 said:


> Congratulations... I'm soo happy for you... God bless u both.....I'm eagerly waiting for our turn... I have few question for you. Did you send any email before you get your visa? I f yes, what did you send? Did send your CO any documents after your file went to the queue? please reply..


----------



## aarvee

*Thanks for the Info*



msam said:


> Hi aarvee
> 
> I would suggest you to apply for TV immediately please dont waste time. In all ways it will take 70 to 90 days to get the grant so its better not to waste time till the end and moreover you have valid reason to apply for TV. Just call AHC or send a mail across to your case officer that you are going to apply TV.
> 
> And once you get an email from your case officer to exit AUS for final decision its better to come home(India) bcoz you may not know the exact number of days when the visa will be granted.
> 
> Hope this info helps you.


Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## aarvee

nannu said:


> Hi Aarvee,
> 
> I agree with MSAM's suggestions.
> You are well within 7 months and 60-90 days time frame, and there are is no certain time when the visa will come (hope it comes ASAP, but Hope and Wait is all that we can do). So if we want to apply for TV, then you should not waste time waiting for another month.
> 
> Also, it is not mandatory to return to you home country when you are asked to get offshore before the visa grant. But the CO/AHC will not give to a definite period in which the visa will be granted after you exit Australia, so it would be better if you return to home.
> 
> Hope it helps ... and
> 
> *Congratulations on your wedding anniversary !!!*



Thanks for the wishes nannu and also for the advice.


----------



## aarvee

singh_26 said:


> HI All My lovely Forum Friend's,
> Finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyy CO assigned TO me And asked for medical & Phera Pics.YUpyyyyyyyyyyyy i am so excited as of now.  upto infiniyu


Congrats Singh.. and Also thnx for ur wishes..


----------



## rpandit

congratulation destinyatdoorstep...go and enjoy your life in australia..we are also coming soon..


----------



## aarvee

ganesh44337 said:


> Hi Aarvee,
> 
> I can understand how hard it is....Me and my wife also getting soo worried as our 1st anniversary is also approaching. It is Oct 5th. My wife's application is still in queue and has crossed 90 days already. I really don't know how long it gonna take to get her visa but we gonna get more frustration for sure.... Anyway Happy Anniversary...



Thanks.. It has been a terrible time for me..
Don't worry, you guys will be together soon.. keep your hopes high.. It will come thru..


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Thank you Panditji,
All the best for your visa


rpandit said:


> congratulation destinyatdoorstep...go and enjoy your life in australia..we are also coming soon..


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Hope all 15 of you get your visas soon..
All the best for this week


nannu said:


> *Five gone lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:15 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:*
> 
> My guess for August:
> *1. Balhary
> 2.	Ud
> 3.	Aary
> 4.	Mohit101
> 5.	dil482
> 6.	Riyaz
> 7.	rpandit
> 8.	sims
> 9.	Exodus
> 10.	Mounika
> 11.	Bhawani82
> 12.	Ganesh44337
> 13.	destinyatdoorstep
> 14.	Shammi
> 15.	Srinipushpa
> 16.	foram.886
> 17.	Shuriti
> 18.	leeon
> 19.	Aashmi
> 20.	SRVJ
> *


----------



## Nkk

Whats ur CO code????




destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi Ganesh,
> 
> My husband and I emailed out CO more than 20 days ago. I called AHC last friday. The operator had no idea about my Visa grant . Infact when I asked him if I should apply for a TV, he said yes. I also tried to dig further saying.. what would you suggest. Do you think the visa will be granted within 2 weeks, he replied he cannot comment.
> 
> My CO never emailed me after my file was placed in decision queue. She did not even reply to every email we sent


----------



## jaiganesh

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi Ganesh,
> 
> My husband and I emailed out CO more than 20 days ago. I called AHC last friday. The operator had no idea about my Visa grant . Infact when I asked him if I should apply for a TV, he said yes. I also tried to dig further saying.. what would you suggest. Do you think the visa will be granted within 2 weeks, he replied he cannot comment.
> 
> My CO never emailed me after my file was placed in decision queue. She did not even reply to every email we sent


really happy for you. very good luck ahead. 

Did your CO emailed you regarding your file has been queued for final decision.


----------



## ganesh44337

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi Ganesh,
> 
> My husband and I emailed out CO more than 20 days ago. I called AHC last friday. The operator had no idea about my Visa grant . Infact when I asked him if I should apply for a TV, he said yes. I also tried to dig further saying.. what would you suggest. Do you think the visa will be granted within 2 weeks, he replied he cannot comment.
> 
> My CO never emailed me after my file was placed in decision queue. She did not even reply to every email we sent


Thank you so much for this info...


----------



## abhisek

destinyatdoorstep said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> God has been kind. Just received my visa grant email 10 minutes ago.
> Just FYI
> DOL: 21st fen 2013
> Case officer assigned: 15th Apr 2013
> Decision Queue: 3rd May 2013
> Visa Grant: 6th Aug 2013
> 
> Ganesh dont worry. You visa grant is just there. You will get yours this week itself
> A big thank you to the moderators who have been updating the spreadsheet time and again
> Also a big thank you to the co applicants.



Hey destinyatdootstep...... Congratulations


----------



## s00071609

vepesh said:


> Iam in ss as VRJO


your medical took too long but according to DOL you should have your visa already. Don't you think you are disadvantaged. You are close to 7 months as well. DOL has no legitimacy- the CO email is fake. I seriously think AHC lacks management - its chaotic. May be you should lodge a serious complaint. U might get it quickly


----------



## ganesh44337

Spousevisa said:


> Your visa is just few hours away... Hold on now...
> 
> QUOTE=ganesh44337;1278517]I wish my friend... I'm almost getting heart stroke because of this situation....God must help everybody in this forum...


[/QUOTE]

Wow.....Spousevisa & friends ...My wife finally got her visa......I checked her email just now. Thank you soo much for your support guys......ur really amazing SPOUSEVISA... It happened just as you said. Thank you...thank you ...thank you soooo much.... I hope u all will get ur visas soon......


----------



## Spousevisa

Great!!!

Happy for you and your wife... Have a great life in Australia... 

Wow.....Spousevisa & friends ...My wife finally got her visa......I checked her email just now. Thank you soo much for your support guys......ur really amazing SPOUSEVISA... It happened just as you said. Thank you...thank you ...thank you soooo much.... I hope u all will get ur visas soon......[/QUOTE]


----------



## rpandit

Wow.....Spousevisa & friends ...My wife finally got her visa......I checked her email just now. Thank you soo much for your support guys......ur really amazing SPOUSEVISA... It happened just as you said. Thank you...thank you ...thank you soooo much.... I hope u all will get ur visas soon......[/QUOTE]

congratulation...


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> your medical took too long but according to DOL you should have your visa already. Don't you think you are disadvantaged. You are close to 7 months as well. DOL has no legitimacy- the CO email is fake. I seriously think AHC lacks management - its chaotic. May be you should lodge a serious complaint. U might get it quickly


I understand that you have gone through more frustration than others who got medical clearance sooner. But AHC clearly states that
1. Standard processing time is 12 months
2. Visa grant depends on a varity of factors including the DOL

AHC nowhere states that DOL is the ONLY factor is deciding the time of visa grant.
So complaining will not yeild much results unless you have crossed 12 months from DOL. 

I would suggest that you keep cool and try to invest your energy in some better thing.

I will ray: we all get our visa before we loose it and take such actions :smash:


----------



## nannu

ganesh44337 said:


> Wow.....Spousevisa & friends ...My wife finally got her visa......I checked her email just now. Thank you soo much for your support guys......ur really amazing SPOUSEVISA... It happened just as you said. Thank you...thank you ...thank you soooo much.... I hope u all will get ur visas soon......


*Congratulations ganesh44337!!!! .... Have a happy married file...:clap2::clap2:*


----------



## nannu

ganesh44337 said:


> Wow.....Spousevisa & friends ...My wife finally got her visa......I checked her email just now. Thank you soo much for your support guys......ur really amazing SPOUSEVISA... It happened just as you said. Thank you...thank you ...thank you soooo much.... I hope u all will get ur visas soon......





nannu said:


> *Congratulations ganesh44337!!!! .... Have a happy married file...:clap2::clap2:*


Oops... Have a happy married LIFE....the word file is taking a toll on me


----------



## destinyatdoorstep

Congratulations Ganesh!!!
Have a great life ahead:clap2:


Wow.....Spousevisa & friends ...My wife finally got her visa......I checked her email just now. Thank you soo much for your support guys......ur really amazing SPOUSEVISA... It happened just as you said. Thank you...thank you ...thank you soooo much.... I hope u all will get ur visas soon......[/QUOTE]


----------



## nannu

*Six gone lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:14 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:*

My guess for August:
*1. Balhary
2.	Ud
3.	Aary
4.	Mohit101
5.	dil482
6.	Riyaz
7.	rpandit
8.	sims
9.	Exodus
10.	Mounika
11.	Bhawani82
12.	Ganesh44337
13.	destinyatdoorstep
14.	Shammi
15.	Srinipushpa
16.	foram.886
17.	Shuriti
18.	leeon
19.	Aashmi
20.	SRVJ
*


----------



## Becky26

Wow.....Spousevisa & friends ...My wife finally got her visa......I checked her email just now. Thank you soo much for your support guys......ur really amazing SPOUSEVISA... It happened just as you said. Thank you...thank you ...thank you soooo much.... I hope u all will get ur visas soon......[/QUOTE]

Congratulations!!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Becky26

Becky26 said:


> Wow.....Spousevisa & friends ...My wife finally got her visa......I checked her email just now. Thank you soo much for your support guys......ur really amazing SPOUSEVISA... It happened just as you said. Thank you...thank you ...thank you soooo much.... I hope u all will get ur visas soon......


Congratulations!!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## saras712

singh_26 said:


> HI All My lovely Forum Friend's,
> Finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyy CO assigned TO me And asked for medical & Phera Pics.YUpyyyyyyyyyyyy i am so excited as of now.  upto infiniyu


Congrets singh 26:clap2:


----------



## saras712

Congrets to destinydoorstep and Ganesh..


----------



## abhisek

Looks like AHC is waiting for exact timeline as described on their website.....looks difficult for applicants before July 2013 to get CO in less than 12 weeks and for everyone getting visa between 70-90 days after file is queued.


----------



## Harman cheema

Congrates ganesh n destiny... Have a good one


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*

Wow.....Spousevisa & friends ...My wife finally got her visa......I checked her email just now. Thank you soo much for your support guys......ur really amazing SPOUSEVISA... It happened just as you said. Thank you...thank you ...thank you soooo much.... I hope u all will get ur visas soon......[/QUOTE]

HI ganesh44337,
Congratulation...and it's time for celebration with your family and forum member's..
Great...So happy for all those who got visa grant and CO assigned have a happy married life aheadlane:lane:lane:


----------



## singh_26

*Control*



nannu said:


> *Congratulations ganesh44337!!!! .... Have a happy married file...:clap2::clap2:*


Hi Nannu,
Control Control


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks giving*



saras712 said:


> Congrets singh 26:clap2:


Thanks Saras712,
Hope all other's get CO assigned within 60 days its too hard to wait for so long..best of luck


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks Giving*



Becky26 said:


> Many congratulations Singh! At least now your file is in processing


Thanks Becky26..Hope we all will get visa soon:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks Giving*



nannu said:


> Congratulations !!!!! :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


Hi Nannu The Astrologer,
Thanks A lot....and hope your visa come soon and the queue will get shorter for May Applicant's


----------



## Becky26

Hey Singh!

Check your Inbox. I sent you a reply.
Let me know.

P.S.- Who is your Case Officer? 

Cheers,
Becky


----------



## mohit101

Hi All...thanks for your wishes and being there when most needed. Forum and you guys have been amazing.

Visa granted 06/08/2013

Wish everyone get there visa soon.

Thank you all! Cheers


----------



## Becky26

mohit101 said:


> Hi All...thanks for your wishes and being there when most needed. Forum and you guys have been amazing.
> 
> Visa granted 06/08/2013
> 
> Wish everyone get there visa soon.
> 
> Thank you all! Cheers



Congratulations!!!! :whoo::whoo::whoo: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

PS- What are your application details? Thank you!


----------



## nkdangar

mohit101 said:


> Hi All...thanks for your wishes and being there when most needed. Forum and you guys have been amazing.
> 
> Visa granted 06/08/2013
> 
> Wish everyone get there visa soon.
> 
> Thank you all! Cheers


Congoooooo:smow:


----------



## abhisek

mohit101 said:


> Hi All...thanks for your wishes and being there when most needed. Forum and you guys have been amazing.
> 
> Visa granted 06/08/2013
> 
> Wish everyone get there visa soon.
> 
> Thank you all! Cheers


Congrats.....


----------



## singh_26

*Celebration's*



mohit101 said:


> Hi All...thanks for your wishes and being there when most needed. Forum and you guys have been amazing.
> 
> Visa granted 06/08/2013
> 
> Wish everyone get there visa soon.
> 
> Thank you all! Cheers


Congratulation Mohit101
Have a ahppy married life ahead...enjoylane:lane:lane:


----------



## arpitaravalia

Congratulations destiny, ganesh and mohit.... have a great life ahead


----------



## singh_26

*Astrologer*

HI Nannu
Sorry this time You are late to update your list
*Seven gone lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:13 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:*

My guess for August:
*1. Balhary
2.	Ud
3.	Aary
4. Mohit101
5.	dil482
6.	Riyaz
7.	rpandit
8.	sims
9.	Exodus
10.	Mounika
11.	Bhawani82
12.	Ganesh44337
13.	destinyatdoorstep
14.	Shammi
15.	Srinipushpa
16.	foram.886
17.	Shuriti
18.	leeon
19.	Aashmi
20.	SRVJ
*[/QUOTE]


----------



## nkdangar

singh_26 said:


> HI Nannu
> Sorry this time You are late to update your list
> *Seven gone lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:13 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:*
> 
> My guess for August:
> *1. Balhary
> 2.	Ud
> 3.	Aary
> 4. Mohit101
> 5.	dil482
> 6.	Riyaz
> 7.	rpandit
> 8.	sims
> 9.	Exodus
> 10.	Mounika
> 11.	Bhawani82
> 12.	Ganesh44337
> 13.	destinyatdoorstep
> 14.	Shammi
> 15.	Srinipushpa
> 16.	foram.886
> 17.	Shuriti
> 18.	leeon
> 19.	Aashmi
> 20.	SRVJ
> *


[/QUOTE]


Singh, Nannu is busy making another list i guess!!!:roll:


----------



## arpitaravalia

hi, can anyone who has got their visa tell me tht does the grant letter come with some clause tht u need to enter australia within a certain period of tym?


----------



## singh_26

*Agree*


Singh, Nannu is busy making another list i guess!!!:roll:[/QUOTE]

Hi nkdangar,
If it is true then nannu please add my name in the next list
i want to go fast:car:


----------



## nkdangar

singh_26 said:


> Singh, Nannu is busy making another list i guess!!!:roll:


Hi nkdangar,
If it is true then nannu please add my name in the next list
i want to go fast:car:[/QUOTE]

Have you booked your medicals Singh??


----------



## singh_26

*Medical's*



nkdangar said:


> Hi nkdangar,
> If it is true then nannu please add my name in the next list
> i want to go fast:car:


Have you booked your medicals Singh??[/QUOTE]

Hi Nkdangar,
I call d the concerned hospital they told no need to book an appointment .
you can come anytime between 12 pm - 2 pm from monday to satuday except friday and do your medical's.


----------



## singh_26

*Time*



arpitaravalia said:


> hi, can anyone who has got their visa tell me tht does the grant letter come with some clause tht u need to enter australia within a certain period of tym?


Hi arpitaravalia,
yes i read in forum itself they mentioned time in someone's letter. i think it's approx 6 months. And that is sufficient time i think no need to worry.


----------



## nkdangar

Submit them asap so you can quickly get into queue:car:


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



nkdangar said:


> Submit them asap so you can quickly get into queue:car:


Yes nkdangar i will do it ASAP :car::car::car:


----------



## saras712

arpitaravalia said:


> hi, can anyone who has got their visa tell me tht does the grant letter come with some clause tht u need to enter australia within a certain period of tym?


It will be within a year from the date of your medical or PCC...if you have done one of them on ....say 14 July 2013 and after that it take another 2 month to get visa suppose 20 sep than your entry date will be within 10 month...:loco:


----------



## arpitaravalia

saras712 said:


> It will be within a year from the date of your medical or PCC...if you have done one of them on ....say 14 July 2013 and after that it take another 2 month to get visa suppose 20 sep than your entry date will be within 10 month...:loco:


okay thanks alot


----------



## Aussieboy

Can I get contact number to check progress of file. My wife lodged file in 03/13. Already done medical & PCC . But not sure SCO has been allocated or not

Thanks


----------



## nannu

Aussieboy said:


> Can I get contact number to check progress of file. My wife lodged file in 03/13. Already done medical & PCC . But not sure SCO has been allocated or not
> 
> Thanks


Hi Aussieboy,

You can call 011-41221000 and press 1 then 2 after you get connected.

Ask the operator whether your file has been placed in queue for final decision or not.

If you ask "SCO has been allocated or not" they will definitely say NO, because SCO will pick your file when you get in front of the queue.

Nannu


----------



## rpandit

congratulation mohit...now i think all october and november active applicant have been cleared...


----------



## nannu

mohit101 said:


> Hi All...thanks for your wishes and being there when most needed. Forum and you guys have been amazing.
> 
> Visa granted 06/08/2013
> 
> Wish everyone get there visa soon.
> 
> Thank you all! Cheers


*Congratulations!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:*


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> HI Nannu
> Sorry this time You are late to update your list
> *Seven gone lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:13 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:*
> 
> My guess for August:
> *1. Balhary
> 2.	Ud
> 3.	Aary
> 4. Mohit101
> 5.	dil482
> 6.	Riyaz
> 7.	rpandit
> 8.	sims
> 9.	Exodus
> 10.	Mounika
> 11.	Bhawani82
> 12.	Ganesh44337
> 13.	destinyatdoorstep
> 14.	Shammi
> 15.	Srinipushpa
> 16.	foram.886
> 17.	Shuriti
> 18.	leeon
> 19.	Aashmi
> 20.	SRVJ
> *


No problem singh, I am happy as long as the list is going green !!!!:rockon::high5:


----------



## nannu

*Jaldi se line pe aajao singh*



singh_26 said:


> Hi nkdangar,
> If it is true then nannu please add my name in the next list
> i want to go fast:car:


Do your medicals and get into the queue, if you want to be on my list  :bolt:


----------



## singh_26

*Hindi*



nannu said:


> Do your medicals and get into the queue, if you want to be on my list  :bolt:


Hi Nannu,
Please don't use hindi i think everyone wants you to be in this forum with same user name 
Be aware of administrator please :spy::behindsofa::hungry:


----------



## singh_26

hi NANNU,
please check your inbox i sent you a private message.


----------



## vepesh

s00071609 said:


> your medical took too long but according to DOL you should have your visa already. Don't you think you are disadvantaged. You are close to 7 months as well. DOL has no legitimacy- the CO email is fake. I seriously think AHC lacks management - its chaotic. May be you should lodge a serious complaint. U might get it quickly


I call golbal feed back to day she was patient and was explaining how it works but bottom line is same old same old


----------



## Becky26

Hey Singh!

Check your inbox!
Becky


----------



## aushub

Just my two cents.
Sometimes it gets tough to decipher AHC's actions. People in queue for 90+ days and 7+ months are still waiting for visas and many others have got it in like just about or under 90 days well before 6 months in total.
I think AHC changes its process and procedure every 12 months so that the system remains foolproof and applicant's won't be able to predict the trend. My wife's in queue for 78 days now and our future seems so uncertain..


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



Becky26 said:


> Hey Singh!
> 
> Check your inbox!
> Becky


Thanks i checked it...


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Aushub,

are your details in the spread sheet? what is your DOL?



aushub said:


> Just my two cents.
> Sometimes it gets tough to decipher AHC's actions. People in queue for 90+ days and 7+ months are still waiting for visas and many others have got it in like just about or under 90 days well before 6 months in total.
> I think AHC changes its process and procedure every 12 months so that the system remains foolproof and applicant's won't be able to predict the trend. My wife's in queue for 78 days now and our future seems so uncertain..


----------



## nannu

aushub said:


> Just my two cents.
> Sometimes it gets tough to decipher AHC's actions. People in queue for 90+ days and 7+ months are still waiting for visas and many others have got it in like just about or under 90 days well before 6 months in total.
> I think AHC changes its process and procedure every 12 months so that the system remains foolproof and applicant's won't be able to predict the trend. My wife's in queue for 78 days now and our future seems so uncertain..


Hi Aushub,

Have you given your wife's details in the SS. If yes, under what user name?

Also, the grant depends on varity of factors, DOL, completeness of applications ar tile of lodging, medical clearance, special circumstances etc..so please hang in...we all will get it..sooner or latet.
Hopefullt SOONER than later.

Nannu


----------



## singh_26

*Killing Wait*



aushub said:


> Just my two cents.
> Sometimes it gets tough to decipher AHC's actions. People in queue for 90+ days and 7+ months are still waiting for visas and many others have got it in like just about or under 90 days well before 6 months in total.
> I think AHC changes its process and procedure every 12 months so that the system remains foolproof and applicant's won't be able to predict the trend. My wife's in queue for 78 days now and our future seems so uncertain..


Hi aushub,
Just wait and watch . i think you will get your visa within few days.
Nothing you can do in AHC case it's better not to think too much 
Just Pass days as usual i know it's difficult to say then to do. but we don't have any other option so just chill buddy
opcorn::lalala::tea:


----------



## aarvee

mohit101 said:


> Hi All...thanks for your wishes and being there when most needed. Forum and you guys have been amazing.
> 
> Visa granted 06/08/2013
> 
> Wish everyone get there visa soon.
> 
> Thank you all! Cheers



Congratulations. It's been a long wait. God Bless.


----------



## aushub

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Aushub,
> 
> are your details in the spread sheet? what is your DOL?


Hi spousevisa,
My wife DOL 21.2.2013
Medicals done 10.4.2013
PCC done 15.5.2013
File in Queue on 22.5.2013
She is on SS as Nanduu


----------



## aushub

nannu said:


> Hi Aushub,
> 
> Have you given your wife's details in the SS. If yes, under what user name?
> 
> Also, the grant depends on varity of factors, DOL, completeness of applications ar tile of lodging, medical clearance, special circumstances etc..so please hang in...we all will get it..sooner or latet.
> Hopefullt SOONER than later.
> 
> Nannu


Hey Nanuu.

I have followed your posts and predictions.. Very impressive..

My wife's DOL 21.2.2013
Medicals done 10.4.2013
PCC done 15.5.2013
File in Queue on 22.5.2013
She is on SS as Nanduu

Cheers,


----------



## Spousevisa

Your wife's and my file has been queued on the same day... Let's hope we get it by next week because they have started granting visa to the ones whose file has been been queued in may :fingerscrossed:



aushub said:


> Hi spousevisa,
> My wife DOL 21.2.2013
> Medicals done 10.4.2013
> PCC done 15.5.2013
> File in Queue on 22.5.2013
> She is on SS as Nanduu


----------



## jaiganesh

just got a call from CO informed me that file has been forwarded to Queue on todays date ie. 07.08.2013. I request you to update the same in SS as i am unbale to access the SS.

thanks


----------



## mohit101

aarvee said:


> Congratulations. It's been a long wait. God Bless.


I know its been long wait. Thanku all for ur wishes.


----------



## Becky26

Any good new for anyone so far?


----------



## s00071609

Any grants at all today? Just back from work


----------



## Becky26

jaiganesh said:


> just got a call from CO informed me that file has been forwarded to Queue on todays date ie. 07.08.2013. I request you to update the same in SS as i am unbale to access the SS.
> 
> thanks



And the Countdown Begins!!!!!ray2:ray2:ray2: ray2:ray2:ray2: ray2:ray2:ray2:

Good Luck,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> Thanks i checked it...



Hey,

sorry about this but I just sent you another private message. I read what I wrote to you and realized I missed out on an important thing. Have a read please.

Becky


----------



## arpitaravalia

no grants tdy? im leaving for mumbai tomorrow... hopefully i dont get any mail from AHC to go offshore tomorrow


----------



## nkdangar

arpitaravalia said:


> no grants tdy? im leaving for mumbai tomorrow... hopefully i dont get any mail from AHC to go offshore tomorrow


Just let them know by email that you are leaving Aus.


----------



## arpitaravalia

nkdangar said:


> Just let them know by email that you are leaving Aus.


no i do not want to mail them... As it will only delay the process... im leaving tomorrow night i dont think i will get visa tomorrow...


----------



## Spousevisa

I think you must inform them once you reach Mumbai.. It is always good to keep your CO informed that you are back from TV.. It will not delay your process don't worry...



arpitaravalia said:


> no i do not want to mail them... As it will only delay the process... im leaving tomorrow night i dont think i will get visa tomorrow...


----------



## singh_26

*Read It*



Becky26 said:


> Hey,
> 
> sorry about this but I just sent you another private message. I read what I wrote to you and realized I missed out on an important thing. Have a read please.
> 
> Becky


Thanks for information Becky26


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> Thanks for information Becky26



No Worries!


----------



## Spousevisa

AHC please start granting visa's fast ray:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

I dont know how long to wait for. This waiting is killing us day by day. Today I completed 7 months but there is no sign of getting visa. Also called AHC this morning and still the same reply have to wait and time frame is 7 to 12 months. And I asked why other fellow applicants who had applied after us getting visa and told that every case is different. This makes me cry. Plz god help us all.


----------



## s00071609

Srsrsrsr said:


> I dont know how long to wait for. This waiting is killing us day by day. Today I completed 7 months but there is no sign of getting visa. Also called AHC this morning and still the same reply have to wait and time frame is 7 to 12 months. And I asked why other fellow applicants who had applied after us getting visa and told that every case is different. This makes me cry. Plz god help us all.


when did u do medicals?
when was it queued?
when did your medical get cleared?
all Nepalese applicants face this


----------



## sadface

Srsrsrsr said:


> I dont know how long to wait for. This waiting is killing us day by day. Today I completed 7 months but there is no sign of getting visa. Also called AHC this morning and still the same reply have to wait and time frame is 7 to 12 months. And I asked why other fellow applicants who had applied after us getting visa and told that every case is different. This makes me cry. Plz god help us all.


Hi, Can you specify dates when Medical was requested and done?

I want to know the reason why it took so long. 

I am in the same boat!
:tea:


----------



## Spousevisa

They have been told to give this answer to every applicant who calls them.. calling AHC frustrates us even more.. Cases differ only if medicals take longer time to clear rest everything else is the same.. We all pay the same amount of fees and go through the same medicals... Don't loose hope.. We will get it very soon.. I know it's very difficult but if possible try and avoid calling AHC because their answers are really very upsetting...



Srsrsrsr said:


> I dont know how long to wait for. This waiting is killing us day by day. Today I completed 7 months but there is no sign of getting visa. Also called AHC this morning and still the same reply have to wait and time frame is 7 to 12 months. And I asked why other fellow applicants who had applied after us getting visa and told that every case is different. This makes me cry. Plz god help us all.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

s00071609 said:


> when did u do medicals?
> when was it queued?
> when did your medical get cleared?
> all Nepalese applicants face this


Hi s00071609

My medical was done on March 15 and took nearly 4 months to get cleared. 

I dont know anything about qeueing. Yes you are right I think all nepalese have to face this problem. I dont know what to do. Oh lord plz have pity on us.


----------



## rpandit

78 days in queue and 7 and half month since dol... 
everyday everysecond really hurting me ...


----------



## Srsrsrsr

sadface said:


> Hi, Can you specify dates when Medical was requested and done?
> 
> I want to know the reason why it took so long.
> 
> I am in the same boat!
> :tea:


I think may be medical clearence is the main reason. But where does this 6 7 months time frame goes. Feels like crying every moment.


----------



## Harman cheema

rpandit said:


> 78 days in queue and 7 and half month since dol...
> everyday everysecond really hurting me ...


76 days n queue... How come other applicants whoes file gone on 27 may for final decision already got their visas...


----------



## farkot

No good news today


----------



## Harman cheema

Hi farkot wish me luck as well... Completed 76 days in queue n no news yet..i have checked ur posts n whenever u said something about some1 he or she get their visa at that time.. Lolz so wish me luck as well plzplzplz


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Mounika,

If you are reading this then kindly update us whether you have received he grant or not, because according to the SS you have completed 97 days..

Thanks,


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Harman cheema said:


> Hi farkot wish me luck as well... Completed 76 days in queue n no news yet..i have checked ur posts n whenever u said something about some1 he or she get their visa at that time.. Lolz so wish me luck as well plzplzplz


Please wish me luck as well... ((((


----------



## Harman cheema

Hi spousevisa hats ur dol n file queue date???


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Harman,

My DOL : 23/01/2013
File in Queue : 22/05/2013



Harman cheema said:


> Hi spousevisa hats ur dol n file queue date???


----------



## s00071609

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi s00071609
> 
> My medical was done on March 15 and took nearly 4 months to get cleared.
> 
> I dont know anything about qeueing. Yes you are right I think all nepalese have to face this problem. I dont know what to do. Oh lord plz have pity on us.


If it took 4 months- your file must have been queued in May. Generally there is about 2-3 months wait after queued date. But I hope this does not happen with you. I know of one Nepali guy whose file was delayed just like yours, but he got his visa in about 7.5 months- total time. I am sure you don't have to wait for 3 more months. I think you will get your visa within 10 days from now.

All Nepali medicals are referred and takes long to get cleared which unfortunate- but you will get in few days- i am sure.


----------



## sadface

Harman cheema said:


> Hi farkot wish me luck as well... Completed 76 days in queue n no news yet..i have checked ur posts n whenever u said something about some1 he or she get their visa at that time.. Lolz so wish me luck as well plzplzplz


Best wishes to you.

Good luck!


----------



## sadface

Srsrsrsr said:


> Please wish me luck as well... ((((


Good luck!


----------



## Srsrsrsr

s00071609 said:


> If it took 4 months- your file must have been queued in May. Generally there is about 2-3 months wait after queued date. But I hope this does not happen with you. I know of one Nepali guy whose file was delayed just like yours, but he got his visa in about 7.5 months- total time. I am sure you don't have to wait for 3 more months. I think you will get your visa within 10 days from now.
> 
> All Nepali medicals are referred and takes long to get cleared which unfortunate- but you will get in few days- i am sure.


Thank you so much for your wish. I wish your saying turns into reality. Really really frustrated. Hope all of the forum members get their visa very very soon.


----------



## Harman cheema

sadface said:


> Best wishes to you.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanx sadface...


----------



## Harman cheema

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Harman,
> 
> My DOL : 23/01/2013
> File in Queue : 22/05/2013


Do u think may applicants will get visa by the end of this month... My file sent for decision on 23 may


----------



## nkdangar

arpitaravalia said:


> no i do not want to mail them... As it will only delay the process... im leaving tomorrow night i dont think i will get visa tomorrow...


*I think if you let them know that you are out of Australia, it will make the process faster. Usually we have to let them know that now you are back in india finishing your TV so they can take the decision. *


----------



## nannu

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Mounika,
> 
> If you are reading this then kindly update us whether you have received he grant or not, because according to the SS you have completed 97 days..
> 
> Thanks,


I think the following user should have received their grants by now, but none of them except Srinipushpa are forum registered users, they have only posted their details in the SS.
Mounika
Bhawani82
Srinipushpa
foram.886
Shuriti


If anyone of you is reading our post, then please don't forget to update your details in the SS. (This is for all users who only view the SS but are not registered on the forum. 

The SS has become a very important part of life for a lot of people here. It is our source of motivation, so please provide your updates as soon as you get your grants.


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> Do u think may applicants will get visa by the end of this month... My file sent for decision on 23 may


Hey Harman, I am sure you will get your grant in this month. All the best


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Harman,

I strongly hope that we get it by next week.. :fingerscrossed:



Harman cheema said:


> Do u think may applicants will get visa by the end of this month... My file sent for decision on 23 may


----------



## farkot

Harman cheema said:


> Hi farkot wish me luck as well... Completed 76 days in queue n no news yet..i have checked ur posts n whenever u said something about some1 he or she get their visa at that time.. Lolz so wish me luck as well plzplzplz


My gut feeling says you should get visa in max 2 weeks and no surprise even if u get by next week. Wish you best of luck....


----------



## Harman cheema

nannu said:


> Hey Harman, I am sure you will get your grant in this month. All the best


Thanx a lot nannu.. I hope i get it on 16 aug. a nice bihday gift from ahc to me.. Lolz


----------



## Harman cheema

farkot said:


> My gut feeling says you should get visa in max 2 weeks and no surprise even if u get by next week. Wish you best of luck....


Thanx a lot..


----------



## klight12

*waiting.....*

Hi All

its Kav


My dol is 07-12-12

co assigned 08 feb 2013
Medicals 10 june 2013
File in queue since 09 July 2013


Wish me good luck everyone. Hopefully everyone will get thier visa soon. Good Luck.


----------



## arpitaravalia

yah ill mail my CO tomorrow when i reach mumbai


----------



## abhisek

klight12 said:


> Hi All
> 
> its Kav
> 
> 
> My dol is 07-12-12
> 
> co assigned 08 feb 2013
> Medicals 10 june 2013
> File in queue since 09 July 2013
> 
> 
> Wish me good luck everyone. Hopefully everyone will get thier visa soon. Good Luck.


Why was your medicals done so late?


----------



## klight12

abhisek said:


> Why was your medicals done so late?


Medicals was late because i could not get mail from Case Officer in the begining and then he mailed me in last week of May about medicals. At that time i got HAP ID. i could have been in queue before if the mail was send earlier.


----------



## abhisek

klight12 said:


> Medicals was late because i could not get mail from Case Officer in the begining and then he mailed me in last week of May about medicals. At that time i got HAP ID. i could have been in queue before if the mail was send earlier.


I believe you should get it by first week of September but then again who knows how AHC, New Delhi works......


----------



## aushub

Harman, we are on the same boat. My wife's application was queued on 22 May, same as *spousevisa*. I hope we all get it soon, but I also see a long queue before us. I just hope everyone gets it soon too..


----------



## nannu

*Welcome, your details have been added!*



klight12 said:


> Hi All
> 
> its Kav
> 
> 
> My dol is 07-12-12
> 
> co assigned 08 feb 2013
> Medicals 10 june 2013
> File in queue since 09 July 2013
> 
> 
> Wish me good luck everyone. Hopefully everyone will get thier visa soon. Good Luck.




Hi klight12,

Your details have been added to the Spreadsheet, In furute, May i request you to provide your details to be added in the sheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the SS .


----------



## Spousevisa

If the following applicants have got their visa then i hope now they start granting visa to applicants who were queued in the 3rd week of may ray:... We all are about to complete 80 days.. *Rpandit, SRVJ, Arpita, NKdangar, Farkot, Aushub, Harman, Myself and may be some others too... 
*


nannu said:


> I think the following user should have received their grants by now, but none of them except Srinipushpa are forum registered users, they have only posted their details in the SS.
> Mounika
> Bhawani82
> Srinipushpa
> foram.886
> Shuriti
> 
> 
> If anyone of you is reading our post, then please don't forget to update your details in the SS. (This is for all users who only view the SS but are not registered on the forum.
> 
> The SS has become a very important part of life for a lot of people here. It is our source of motivation, so please provide your updates as soon as you get your grants.


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> If the following applicants have got their visa then i hope now they start granting visa to applicants who were queued in the 3rd week of may ray:... We all are about to complete 80 days.. *Rpandit, SRVJ, Arpita, NKdangar, Farkot, Aushub, Harman, Myself and may be some others too...
> *


*Hi Spousevisa,

I think we all will get the visa when we get to around 90 days. So by the end of next week.:fingerscrossed:*


----------



## chiragb

Hi SpouseVisa, 

Can you try to apply for TFN on this link : https://iar.ato.gov.au

lets us know what message you get..


----------



## chiragb

Hi can you also try to apply for TFN from below link Please
https://iar.ato.gov.au



nkdangar said:


> *Hi Spousevisa,
> 
> I think we all will get the visa when we get to around 90 days. So by the end of next week.:fingerscrossed:*


----------



## Spousevisa

I hope we get it by next Friday :fingerscrossed:.. Don't know if AHC is working tomorrow or not.. This wait is getting more irritating day by day... 



nkdangar said:


> *Hi Spousevisa,
> 
> I think we all will get the visa when we get to around 90 days. So by the end of next week.:fingerscrossed:*


----------



## nkdangar

chiragb said:


> Hi can you also try to apply for TFN from below link Please
> https://iar.ato.gov.au


Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: DIAC website. To view the requirements for TFN eligibility, follow this link: TFN eligibility


----------



## Spousevisa

I get a msg as you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN.. I have yet not received my grant and which is why I am not eligible for a TFN yet.. 



chiragb said:


> Hi SpouseVisa,
> 
> Can you try to apply for TFN on this link : https://iar.ato.gov.au
> 
> lets us know what message you get..


----------



## chiragb

Hopefully this will get update by sunday or monday. 

ATO run update on Friday and saturday.. Please check same on monday morning and advise outcome to the group. 

Best of luck 




nkdangar said:


> Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: DIAC website. To view the requirements for TFN eligibility, follow this link: TFN eligibility


----------



## chiragb

Hopefully this will get update by sunday or monday. 

ATO run update on Friday and saturday.. Please check same on monday morning and advise outcome to the group. 

Best of luck


----------



## OZVISA

Sick of seeing this message again while checking tfn.....The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again. 

If the information you have entered is correct, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at the DIAC website. The Tax Office is unable to help you with this application until the information you enter matches the information held by DIAC.


----------



## nannu

*Just chill..let May queue be cleared*




OZVISA said:


> Sick of seeing this message again while checking tfn.....The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again.
> 
> If the information you have entered is correct, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at the DIAC website. The Tax Office is unable to help you with this application until the information you enter matches the information held by DIAC.



Your file was queued in June, right now May queued are getting visa. Also you are only 68 days in queue. So stop checking TFN too often, it will only add to your frustrations :mmph:. Give it few more weeks(2-3) and then you can start checking TFN. 

Untill then Just chill :lalala:


----------



## jaiganesh

do you guys have any idea while file has been forwarded for final decision what do they consider DOL or date of file forwarded.


----------



## nannu

jaiganesh said:


> do you guys have any idea while file has been forwarded for final decision what do they consider DOL or date of file forwarded.


The current trend is that grants are coming based on queued date. All may queued are getting their visa, but DOL is considered if you are close to completing 12 months. 

It will be easier for you if you don't put too many hope on getting in less than 70 days. I am not saying that you can not get it before 70 days, but not expecting any miracles will make the wait a little easier. :smile:


----------



## jaiganesh

forum members lets see who will receive the visa first on below listed members. 

Name dol Que date
Rvisa190 03.05 18.07
Waiting 13 23.04 15.07
Veena 18.04 17.06
Raj K 11.04 21.06
Nannu 11.04 25.06
CB 04.04 21.06
PMB 27.03 07.06
Aarvee 22.03 04.07
Farkot 18.03 21.05
SRVJ 18.03 20.05
S00071609 18.03 30.07
Shuriti 15.03 15.05
Arpitaravilia 13.03 22.05
Ozvisa 13.03 01.06
foram.886 13.03 14.05
abhisek 07.03 16.07
Aashmi 27.02  17.05
Roshan 26.02 27.06
Rashu 25.02 20.05
Nanduu 21.02 21.05
Shiny 2013 20.02 16.07
Nsam 19.02 17.06
Nkdangar 19.02 23.05
Vinodreddy 19.02 06.06
Meena 19.02 17.06
Vaibhav9099 18.02 31.05
kanu 15.02 29.05
sadface 14.02 08.07
Srinipushpa 14.02 10.05
Mounika 13.02 02.05
Vbab 09.02 09.04
HP17 08.02 25.05
Jaiganesh 08.02 07.08

By analyzing visa grant on above we can be sure that how they grant visa by DOL or by que date.


----------



## chiragb

It's was shocking when i come to know how much AHC have increased there fees for spouse visa, medical , tourist visa.

High increase in fees but not in the process. still they says 12 month maximum and 6-7 months are average .Hmmmm 




jaiganesh said:


> forum members lets see who will receive the visa first on below listed members.
> 
> Name dol Que date
> Rvisa190 03.05 18.07
> Waiting 13 23.04 15.07
> Veena 18.04 17.06
> Raj K 11.04 21.06
> Nannu 11.04 25.06
> CB 04.04 21.06
> PMB 27.03 07.06
> Aarvee 22.03 04.07
> Farkot 18.03 21.05
> SRVJ 18.03 20.05
> S00071609 18.03 30.07
> Shuriti 15.03 15.05
> Arpitaravilia 13.03 22.05
> Ozvisa 13.03 01.06
> foram.886 13.03 14.05
> abhisek 07.03 16.07
> Aashmi 27.02 17.05
> Roshan 26.02 27.06
> Rashu 25.02 20.05
> Nanduu 21.02 21.05
> Shiny 2013 20.02 16.07
> Nsam 19.02 17.06
> Nkdangar 19.02 23.05
> Vinodreddy 19.02 06.06
> Meena 19.02 17.06
> Vaibhav9099 18.02 31.05
> kanu 15.02 29.05
> sadface 14.02 08.07
> Srinipushpa 14.02 10.05
> Mounika 13.02 02.05
> Vbab 09.02 09.04
> HP17 08.02 25.05
> Jaiganesh 08.02 07.08
> 
> By analyzing visa grant on above we can be sure that how they grant visa by DOL or by que date.


----------



## vepesh

no grants today?????????????????????????????


second day no grants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s00071609

See below: information from AHC quite senior officer:
Below "this" in red refers to- finalizing visa according to the date all the requirements for the visa has been received"
All requirement are met only after medical clearance. Is this happening at all- there is a serious doubt. Have they changed their approach based on SCO queue- yet to see.

"As delays at the medical processing unit in Sydney have affected all visa applications world-wide, this is not a basis to prioritise finalisation of a visa application."


----------



## s00071609

Dont worry guys all delayed visa will start coming soon. I am quite hopeful that they will prioritize delayed applications from Jan/Feb, then our turn. This is a fair thing to happen and it will most probably be happening in coming days.
AHC has admitted that DOL has no meaning- its the queuing date that is considered. But, they are prioritizing visa that were stuck in medical backlog- in this case queuing date should have no meaning.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Chirag,

What is your DOL? I am unable to find your details in the SS



chiragb said:


> It's was shocking when i come to know how much AHC have increased there fees for spouse visa, medical , tourist visa.
> 
> High increase in fees but not in the process. still they says 12 month maximum and 6-7 months are average .Hmmmm


----------



## garry020481

hello everyone,

just spoke to my CO, he said at the moment my file is on side and he will start working on it next week as they are busy proceesing all the backlog till feb this month.

hope this is true!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

s00071609 said:


> Dont worry guys all delayed visa will start coming soon. I am quite hopeful that they will prioritize delayed applications from Jan/Feb, then our turn. This is a fair thing to happen and it will most probably be happening in coming days.
> AHC has admitted that DOL has no meaning- its the queuing date that is considered. But, they are prioritizing visa that were stuck in medical backlog- in this case queuing date should have no meaning.


All the hopes and patience are fading away... Dont know what to do. Don't know how they work Today I called AHC again and been told that file was on queue on the 1st week of July. I dont know why it has been queued so late. Hope they will process as DOL. Only prabhu jee can help us all.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

garry020481 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> just spoke to my CO, he said at the moment my file is on side and he will start working on it next week as they are busy proceesing all the backlog till feb this month.
> 
> hope this is true!! :fingerscrossed:


If they are processing feb file what are they doing with my file. I am Jan applicant. Oh plz god have mercy on us. (((


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Garry,

your file is yet to be queued for final decision right?



garry020481 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> just spoke to my CO, he said at the moment my file is on side and he will start working on it next week as they are busy proceesing all the backlog till feb this month.
> 
> hope this is true!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nannu

garry020481 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> just spoke to my CO, he said at the moment my file is on side and he will start working on it next week as they are busy proceesing all the backlog till feb this month.
> 
> hope this is true!! :fingerscrossed:


So that reconfirms what one of the operators told Leeon, that all applicant from 2012 to early march 2013 whos files are in queue will be cleared by august end.

Keep ur fingers crossed all u people and all the best


----------



## s00071609

Srsrsrsr said:


> All the hopes and patience are fading away... Dont know what to do. Don't know how they work Today I called AHC again and been told that file was on queue on the 1st week of July. I dont know why it has been queued so late. Hope they will process as DOL. Only prabhu jee can help us all.


See your private msg


----------



## garry020481

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Garry,
> 
> your file is yet to be queued for final decision right?


hi spousevisa,

you are right there.


----------



## shuriti

nannu said:


> I think the following user should have received their grants by now, but none of them except Srinipushpa are forum registered users, they have only posted their details in the SS.
> Mounika
> Bhawani82
> Srinipushpa
> foram.886
> Shuriti
> 
> 
> If anyone of you is reading our post, then please don't forget to update your details in the SS. (This is for all users who only view the SS but are not registered on the forum.
> 
> The SS has become a very important part of life for a lot of people here. It is our source of motivation, so please provide your updates as soon as you get your grants.


Hi Nannu,

Yes, i will surely update here. But right now i do not have any update on my end.

Hope to have soon. 

Thanks
Shuriti


----------



## Spousevisa

It means they are trying to grant visa to old applicants up till March 2013..



Srsrsrsr said:


> If they are processing feb file what are they doing with my file. I am Jan applicant. Oh plz god have mercy on us. (((


----------



## nannu

shuriti said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> Yes, i will surely update here. But right now i do not have any update on my end.
> 
> Hope to have soon.
> 
> Thanks
> Shuriti


Thank you for replying Shruti. You will sure have an update very soon.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

s00071609 said:


> See your private msg


Thank you for your msg my friend.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Spousevisa said:


> It means they are trying to grant visa to old applicants up till March 2013..


Hope every one gets visa asap.


----------



## s00071609

garry020481 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> just spoke to my CO, he said at the moment my file is on side and he will start working on it next week as they are busy proceesing all the backlog till feb this month.
> 
> hope this is true!! :fingerscrossed:


That is true as far as I know. CO is not involved in final decision. Dont understand why he would be busy with feb applicant because he would have assessed them long time back. I guess he was talking about AHC in general or 

I think they are reshuffling the order of queue so that feb people get visa regardless of when they were queued. I think CO queues visas. Their inefficient method of queuing is being rectified and thats why they are re-working to change the order of file they previously queued. Waste of time. This is just my guess as I understand that AHC has changed the approach of granting according to the queued date to clear older applications. Does anyone agree???


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> That is true as far as I know. CO is not involved in final decision. Dont understand why he would be busy with feb applicant because he would have assessed them long time back. I guess he was talking about AHC in general or
> 
> I think they are reshuffling the order of queue so that feb people get visa regardless of when they were queued. I think CO queues visas. Their inefficient method of queuing is being rectified and thats why they are re-working to change the order of file they previously queued. Waste of time. This is just my guess as I understand that AHC has changed the approach of granting according to the queued date to clear older applications. Does anyone agree???


It is an old story and known fact that ge


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> That is true as far as I know. CO is not involved in final decision. Dont understand why he would be busy with feb applicant because he would have assessed them long time back. I guess he was talking about AHC in general or
> 
> I think they are reshuffling the order of queue so that feb people get visa regardless of when they were queued. I think CO queues visas. Their inefficient method of queuing is being rectified and thats why they are re-working to change the order of file they previously queued. Waste of time. This is just my guess as I understand that AHC has changed the approach of granting according to the queued date to clear older applications. Does anyone agree???


It is an old story and known thing that visa are granted by queued date unless an application is close to crossing standard 12 months. Also yes, files are definitly queued by the CO, that is what they write in the email when informing the applicant about queuing.

Why is every one discussing things that are already know. Lets talk something new and constructive.


----------



## s00071609

nannu said:


> It is an old story and known fact that ge


Hi Nannu

Was an old story- true but new development. Not yet sure its a fact as yet. Lets hope it is coz I got an email this afternoon. I dont trust it but just hopeful


----------



## abhisek

s00071609 said:


> That is true as far as I know. CO is not involved in final decision. Dont understand why he would be busy with feb applicant because he would have assessed them long time back. I guess he was talking about AHC in general or
> 
> I think they are reshuffling the order of queue so that feb people get visa regardless of when they were queued. I think CO queues visas. Their inefficient method of queuing is being rectified and thats why they are re-working to change the order of file they previously queued. Waste of time. This is just my guess as I understand that AHC has changed the approach of granting according to the queued date to clear older applications. Does anyone agree???


I reckon the only standard followed by AHC, New Delhi is trying to grant most visas in 6-7 months. It may be according to DOL or date when queued whatever is applicable...


----------



## s00071609

nannu see the private msg


----------



## srvj

Hi Nannu,

I am away for a week from forum,

recently i moved to another city. I will be busy next two weeks. 

Thank you for keeping update. Now u become expert. You r doing great job

Whats the trend now, when can i expect visa?

Thank you


----------



## sree-raj

chiragb said:


> It's was shocking when i come to know how much AHC have increased there fees for spouse visa, medical , tourist visa.
> 
> High increase in fees but not in the process. still they says 12 month maximum and 6-7 months are average .Hmmmm


Guys,

An important information from very reliable sources, the fee for Spouse / partner visa is going high by another 15% from Sept 1st 2013. I guess we must tell our friends who ever will be launching them to launch their visas before that day to save up some money.

yes and on that note, I am celebrating my wifes 50th day of DOL with a good weekend coming up 

Wishing luck to all fellow expats.

Cheers,


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



sree-raj said:


> Guys,
> 
> An important information from very reliable sources, the fee for Spouse / partner visa is going high by another 15% from Sept 1st 2013. I guess we must tell our friends who ever will be launching them to launch their visas before that day to save up some money.
> 
> yes and on that note, I am celebrating my wifes 50th day of DOL with a good weekend coming up
> 
> Wishing luck to all fellow expats.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Sree-raj,
Thanks for the information and birthday Wishes from my side also


----------



## sree-raj

*congratulations*



singh_26 said:


> Hi Sree-raj,
> Thanks for the information and birthday Wishes from my side also


Thanks Singh,

Congrats on your big day too. 6/8/2013. 84th eh?

I hope I dont need to turn 84 before I hear from a CO. 

It doesnt really bother me but my wife and I were hoping that the medicals can be done before she flies here on TV. However, the way it is, looks unlikely. She might have to go on with medicals here in Aus.


----------



## singh_26

*Request*

To All God's (Sitting in AHC)
Please grant some visa's today as this weekend is going to end..
this week is good enough for people who received their grant letter and for those whom CO assigned 
So My wish for today is Please grant visa's to at-least 6-7 forum member's (who are waiting for so long) and clear my medical's asap  

:amen::amen::amen::xmascandle::xmascandle: :xmascandle:


----------



## nkdangar

Hey singh,

did you do your medicals yet?


----------



## chiragb

Hmm, I am speechless. 





sree-raj said:


> Guys,
> 
> An important information from very reliable sources, the fee for Spouse / partner visa is going high by another 15% from Sept 1st 2013. I guess we must tell our friends who ever will be launching them to launch their visas before that day to save up some money.
> 
> yes and on that note, I am celebrating my wifes 50th day of DOL with a good weekend coming up
> 
> Wishing luck to all fellow expats.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## singh_26

*Mistake*



nkdangar said:


> Hey singh,
> 
> did you do your medicals yet?


Hi Nkdangar,
i am in office and in sleep mode so you can imagine...
Thanks for correcting Dude

Sree-raj,
Correction
Congrats for completing 50th day ..


----------



## singh_26

*Medical's*



nkdangar said:


> Hey singh,
> 
> did you do your medicals yet?


Hi nkdangar,
Yes yesterday only... 
And now waiting for medical's to be cleared and file sent for final decision asap.


----------



## singh_26

*Hello*



chiragb said:


> Hmm, I am speechless.


Hi chiragb,
No Need to be Speechless. This happen's only in AHC :tea::rockon::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## aushub

AHC is working today i.e Friday 9th August. It isn't a public holiday for them.. Dates are mentioned on the AHC New Delhi website.

File in queue for 80th day today.. God please help..


----------



## singh_26

*No Idea*



aushub said:


> AHC is working today i.e Friday 9th August. It isn't a public holiday for them.. Dates are mentioned on the AHC New Delhi website.
> 
> File in queue for 80th day today.. God please help..


HI Aushub,
Yes we need to check this..


----------



## singh_26

*Working*



singh_26 said:


> HI Aushub,
> Yes we need to check this..


Yes they are working today . it's not a holiday for AHC i checked on their website..so keep hope alive for today :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_26

*Holiday's List*



singh_26 said:


> Yes they are working today . it's not a holiday for AHC i checked on their website..so keep hope alive for today :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hi All,
Holiday List For AHC India


----------



## nannu

srvj said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> I am away for a week from forum,
> 
> recently i moved to another city. I will be busy next two weeks.
> 
> Thank you for keeping update. Now u become expert. You r doing great job
> 
> Whats the trend now, when can i expect visa?
> 
> Thank you


Hi SRVJ,

Thank you!!! 
I am also going for a vacation starting today till 15th August, but don't worry, I will still be checking the forum and continue updating the SS.

One of AHC operators(to Leeon) and CO (to Garry020481) have said the 2012 to early Mar2013 that are in queue will be cleared in August. So you can keep your hopes high!! :high5:


----------



## chiragb

*Enjoy Break*

Hi , Enjoy your break.. my advise to forget about VISA at this stage and enjoy time with family . It will come when it will come  

Its in process so ... not much we can do . 

Again good luck with your trip and have awesome time there 




nannu said:


> Hi SRVJ,
> 
> Thank you!!!
> I am also going for a vacation starting today till 15th August, but don't worry, I will still be checking the forum and continue updating the SS.
> 
> One of AHC operators(to Leeon) and CO (to Garry020481) have said the 2012 to early Mar2013 that are in queue will be cleared in August. So you can keep your hopes high!! :high5:


----------



## singh_26

*No Visa Grant*



chiragb said:


> Hi , Enjoy your break.. my advise to forget about VISA at this stage and enjoy time with family . It will come when it will come
> 
> Its in process so ... not much we can do .
> 
> Again good luck with your trip and have awesome time there


No visa grant today.
i think it will come by evening. lets hope for good afternoon for all those who are near to completing or completed 90 days...


----------



## Srinipushpa

nannu said:


> I think the following user should have received their grants by now, but none of them except Srinipushpa are forum registered users, they have only posted their details in the SS.
> Mounika
> Bhawani82
> Srinipushpa
> foram.886
> Shuriti
> 
> 
> If anyone of you is reading our post, then please don't forget to update your details in the SS. (This is for all users who only view the SS but are not registered on the forum.
> 
> The SS has become a very important part of life for a lot of people here. It is our source of motivation, so please provide your updates as soon as you get your grants.


Hi Nannu,

Sure I will update still I dint get my Visa....


----------



## Becky26

Let the SHOWERS OF VISA begin!!!!!!!! God Help!!!!!!!!


It has only been 21 days and I am already dying of the anticipation of the when I am going to get my Visa.

All day and all night I think about only one thing; MY VISA!!!!!!!

Why doesn't this waiting period gets over already.

Every morning I promise myself that I will not log on to any blogs/forums to read about the visa but I can't stop myself.

God please give us our Visas
ray2:ray2:ray2: ray2:ray2:ray2: ray2:ray2:ray2:
:xmascandle::xmascandle::xmascandle:


----------



## abhisek

Becky26 said:


> Let the SHOWERS OF VISA begin!!!!!!!! God Help!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> It has only been 21 days and I am already dying of the anticipation of the when I am going to get my Visa.
> 
> All day and all night I think about only one thing; MY VISA!!!!!!!
> 
> Why doesn't this waiting period gets over already.
> 
> Every morning I promise myself that I will not log on to any blogs/forums to read about the visa but I can't stop myself.
> 
> God please give us our Visas
> ray2:ray2:ray2: ray2:ray2:ray2: ray2:ray2:ray2:
> :xmascandle::xmascandle::xmascandle:


Hey Becky26,
I wanted to ask you something. When your visa was not granted in Australia, didn't you have the option of going to MRT?


----------



## Becky26

abhisek said:


> Hey Becky26,
> I wanted to ask you something. When your visa was not granted in Australia, didn't you have the option of going to MRT?


Hi abhisek,

DIAC sent me the decision/denial via Registered Post when I applied in Australia.
Because my husband and I were not in Brisbane at the time when the post was delivered. So the decision was sitting at the nearest post office. 

As no contact was made by the CO, after 3 months of lodging the application when I didn't hear anything as to what was happening and to ask when will be required to go in for Medical, I called the Immigration Office in Brisbane to check how things were going and it was then that the operator told me that my application had been rejected and that the decision was sent to me via Post. 
I mean how ridiculous is that!!!!!!! Who waits for post these days. Everything is done via email now. 

It had already been 28 days since the decision was made so I didn't have time to go to the MRT.

Uncountable things went wrong with my case. Now when I think about it, I feel like I was ripped off of my money.

Anyways, hoping that this application will be approved, as we all have heard;
"Alls Well That Ends Well"

Cheers,
Becky


----------



## farkot

Not much has happened in last three days


----------



## abhisek

Becky26 said:


> Hi abhisek,
> 
> DIAC sent me the decision/denial via Registered Post when I applied in Australia.
> Because my husband and I were not in Brisbane at the time when the post was delivered. So the decision was sitting at the nearest post office.
> 
> As no contact was made by the CO, after 3 months of lodging the application when I didn't hear anything as to what was happening and to ask when will be required to go in for Medical, I called the Immigration Office in Brisbane to check how things were going and it was then that the operator told me that my application had been rejected and that the decision was sent to me via Post.
> I mean how ridiculous is that!!!!!!! Who waits for post these days. Everything is done via email now.
> 
> It had already been 28 days since the decision was made so I didn't have time to go to the MRT.
> 
> Uncountable things went wrong with my case. Now when I think about it, I feel like I was ripped off of my money.
> 
> Anyways, hoping that this application will be approved, as we all have heard;
> "Alls Well That Ends Well"
> 
> Cheers,
> Becky


Thanks Becky26,
Appreciate your response..I was actually thinking about that before but your response cleared it...I didn't want to ask you because I thought for any reason you were not aware about MRT and I didn't want you to keep on thinking about it too much...don't worry you will get your visa soon...and it's difficult but time does fly....


----------



## Becky26

abhisek said:


> Thanks Becky26,
> Appreciate your response..I was actually thinking about that before but your response cleared it...I didn't want to ask you because I thought for any reason you were not aware about MRT and I didn't want you to keep on thinking about it too much...don't worry you will get your visa soon...and it's difficult but time does fly....


yeah, my case wasn't complicated at all but because the wrong information was provided it ended up being denied.

I'm just worried that if that denial will cause any issues with my second application.

I really hope to get a positive response now.

How long till you have to wait for yours?

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Harman cheema

Dont worry becky everything gonna b fine this time... U ll get ur visa soon...


----------



## Harman cheema

Hey becky on which visa u were in brisbane???


----------



## Becky26

Harman cheema said:


> Hey becky on which visa u were in brisbane???


Hi Harman,

I went to Australia on a Student Visa (375) for higher studies and then applied for Partner Visa. Immigration gave me a bridging visa after my application was submitted.

Cheers,
Becky


----------



## Harman cheema

But u were legal entrant of australia. How come they refuse u. Did u register ur marriage accoriding to australian law..


----------



## Harman cheema

N can i ask u one more thing is it sc 375 or 573??? Coz as per my knowledge 573 is for higher studies..


----------



## abhisek

Becky26 said:


> yeah, my case wasn't complicated at all but because the wrong information was provided it ended up being denied.
> 
> I'm just worried that if that denial will cause any issues with my second application.
> 
> I really hope to get a positive response now.
> 
> How long till you have to wait for yours?
> 
> Thanks,
> Becky


Don't worry it should not affect and am still waiting, just been 24 days in final queue....


----------



## Becky26

Harman cheema said:


> But u were legal entrant of australia. How come they refuse u. Did u register ur marriage accoriding to australian law..


I was a legal entrant of Australia.
I applied for Partner Visa on de-facto basis as my husband (BF at that time) and I were in a relationship for over 2 years living together. 
Then my husband (now) and I got married on March 8th, 2013. 
I was going to provide Immigration with our Marriage Certificate from the Registry of Marriages Queensland (Where we got married) office for which is located in Brisbane City.

But before I was able to give them my document the decision was already made and I was even late to appeal at the MRT.

So the officer who my husband and I went to see after I learnt that my Visa was denied said that he will extend my Bridging Visa so I don't become illegal but that was only to give me time to make arrangements to depart Australia and apply for Spouse Visa offshore.

Another problem why our first application was denied because the compliance officer at the Brisbane DIAC office did not tell us about what kind of evidence was required to be submitted to support our application at the time of applying for the Partner/de-facto Visa.
We just submitted 3 forms (about 30 pages) in our file.

Neither my husband or I had any information as to how I should put my file together with the evidences and photographs and tenancy agreements of the places we had been living together in, the CO simply looked at the Forms 40SP, 47SP and 2 Form 888
and made his decision.
We were told that as soon as my file was opened I was going to receive an email from my case officer requesting for any additional documents. I never received that email. 

Now my second application file was 187 pages in total. I hope this helps them realize that they made the wrong decision. 

Cheers,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

abhisek said:


> Don't worry it should not affect and am still waiting, just been 24 days in final queue....


Thanks abhisek,
Good luck to you, your file is in queue. Its not long for you now.

Becky


----------



## Becky26

Harman cheema said:


> N can i ask u one more thing is it sc 375 or 573??? Coz as per my knowledge 573 is for higher studies..



LOL SORRY! You're right, it was 573 higher studies. My brain is so fried 

My Bad!!!

Becky


----------



## Becky26

Harman cheema said:


> Ohhh hmmmm.. Dont wry this time u ll get visa..y didnt u consider minister review at that time.. But anyways all the best to u


Thanks Harman,

I don't know what Minister review is? 

Cheers,
Becky


----------



## Harman cheema

No luck today.. Now gonna wait for next week... But where is nannu today... Need to google for her..


----------



## Harman cheema

Becky26 said:


> Thanks Harman,
> 
> I don't know what Minister review is?
> 
> Cheers,
> Becky


If u fail in MRT u can apply for minister review.. In this if u cant provide documents earlier u can submit at that time n minister have an authority to give visa straight away..


----------



## Becky26

Harman cheema said:


> If u fail in MRT u can apply for minister review.. In this if u cant provide documents earlier u can submit at that time n minister have an authority to give visa straight away..



Oh really???

But I have already applied for my visa, I doubt I can make any changes now.
Thanks heaps for your help!

Cheers,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Harman cheema said:


> Yes but now.. But dont wry that day is not far u ll get ur visa n u ll b again with ur husband.. But its sad for all of us..


Don't worry!!!!!!! Praying that all of us get our visas and spend our lives with our better halves 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Harman cheema

Becky26 said:


> Don't worry!!!!!!! Praying that all of us get our visas and spend our lives with our better halves
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Hmmm already 77 days in queue n still waiting for visa


----------



## Becky26

Harman cheema said:


> Hmmm already 77 days in queue n still waiting for visa



NOT TOO LONG FOR YOU NOW!!!!!!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Good Luck,
Becky


----------



## Harman cheema

Becky26 said:


> NOT TOO LONG FOR YOU NOW!!!!!!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Good Luck,
> Becky


Thanx becky..


----------



## abhisek

Harman cheema said:


> Hey becky whats ur dol and when is ur file sent for final decision??


Hey Harman, don't be like shammi plz....plz check the spreadsheet for the details...


----------



## abhisek

Well even if you didn't ask me....I reckon the spreadsheet is maintained for a reason and people are giving their time to maintain the spreadsheet..so it is highly appreciated if spreadsheet is checked as it answers most of the questions regarding DOL and queued date....but no worries if ppl don't want to....I guess the spreadsheet should be scrapped and everyone use their timeline as signature so repeated questions can be avoided...


----------



## Becky26

Harman cheema said:


> Hey becky whats ur dol and when is ur file sent for final decision??


DOL- July 19, 2013
CO Assigned- July 24, 2013
Medicals Submitted- July 26, 2013

Don't know what's going on. Haven heard anything since I received an email last time on July 24, 2013.

Hope everything is alright.

Cheers,
Becky


----------



## singh_26

*Lol*



abhisek said:


> Hey Harman, don't be like shammi plz....plz check the spreadsheet for the details...


Hi abhishek,
Nice one


----------



## Spousevisa

Though AHC was working today there were no Grants.. SAD


----------



## Harman cheema

Spousevisa said:


> Though AHC was working today there were no Grants.. SAD


Most of the staff members are on a day off coz of EID.


----------



## Harman cheema

Hey abhi i dont have that much of time to go to ss n scroll down to look on particular name.


----------



## sree-raj

Becky26 said:


> DOL- July 19, 2013
> CO Assigned- July 24, 2013
> Medicals Submitted- July 26, 2013
> 
> Don't know what's going on. Haven heard anything since I received an email last time on July 24, 2013.
> 
> Hope everything is alright.
> 
> Cheers,
> Becky


Relax Becky,

Atleast you got a CO assigned in just 5 days. Iam 51 now and still counting...

Enjoy your time while you are there. Once you are back here, its the same day in- day out life again.

Cheers,


----------



## singh_26

*Just Chill*



Harman cheema said:


> Hey abhi i dont have that much of time to go to ss n scroll down to look on particular name.


Hi Harman Cheema,
Please don't take it personal but few days back one forum member named ''*shammi*'' (Got His/Her grant letter) always used to ask each and every forum member on forum about their detail's and if he/she didn't receive answer from anyone of forum member then he/she start asking detail's from other forum member's about the same one who didn't replied to shammi..so it's not good.
Atleast to those who are maintaining SpreadSheet. Just think about them they are also putting lot of time to maintain SS(Nannu is working & Srvj is australia) 
And you will find link of SS on Mine, Nannu & SRvj signatures.
Or else you can bookmark the link of SS.
Please it's my request don't take it seriously and understand the patience level of other's as well.
And one more request don't use short forms while posting thread on forum as it is against forum rules and you can be :ban: for the same by forum administrator. As you see your post's has been deleted by Shel (administrator).

For *Harman Paji & Abhishek Dude*,
We all are here to help each other and not to indulge in any argument's:fencing::argue: that lead to exiting or anything which is not good for any forum member.

Just Chill Guy's :tea::hug:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## abhisek

singh_26 said:


> Hi Harman Cheema,
> Please don't take it personal but few days back one forum member named ''*shammi*'' (Got His/Her grant letter) always used to ask each and every forum member on forum about their detail's and if he/she didn't receive answer from anyone of forum member then he/she start asking detail's from other forum member's about the same one who didn't replied to shammi..so it's not good.
> Atleast to those who are maintaining SpreadSheet. Just think about them they are also putting lot of time to maintain SS(Nannu is working & Srvj is australia)
> And you will find link of SS on Mine, Nannu & SRvj signatures.
> Or else you can bookmark the link of SS.
> Please it's my request don't take it seriously and understand the patience level of other's as well.
> And one more request don't use short forms while posting thread on forum as it is against forum rules and you can be :ban: for the same by forum administrator. As you see your post's has been deleted by Shel (administrator).
> 
> For *Harman Paji & Abhishek Dude*,
> We all are here to help each other and not to indulge in any argument's:fencing::argue: that lead to exiting or anything which is not good for any forum member.
> 
> Just Chill Guy's :tea::hug:eace:eace:eace:


Hi Singh_26,
Am cool as ice  the AHC, New Delhi has definitely helped me raising my patience level.....


----------



## balhary

Becky26 said:


> NOT TOO LONG FOR YOU NOW!!!!!!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Good Luck,
> Becky


Hi becky26
I sent u a private message plzz hv a look 
I wish u get ur visa before me


----------



## singh_26

*All Izz Well*



abhisek said:


> Hi Singh_26,
> Am cool as ice  the AHC, New Delhi has definitely helped me raising my patience level.....


Hi Abhishek,
I know AHC helped us all to raise our patience level.Thanks To AHC


----------



## Spousevisa

Hhmm they go on a vacation but the one who suffers are the applicants waiting for visa 



Harman cheema said:


> Most of the staff members are on a day off coz of EID.


----------



## Harman cheema

singh_26 said:


> Hi Harman Cheema,
> Please don't take it personal but few days back one forum member named ''*shammi*'' (Got His/Her grant letter) always used to ask each and every forum member on forum about their detail's and if he/she didn't receive answer from anyone of forum member then he/she start asking detail's from other forum member's about the same one who didn't replied to shammi..so it's not good.
> Atleast to those who are maintaining SpreadSheet. Just think about them they are also putting lot of time to maintain SS(Nannu is working & Srvj is australia)
> And you will find link of SS on Mine, Nannu & SRvj signatures.
> Or else you can bookmark the link of SS.
> Please it's my request don't take it seriously and understand the patience level of other's as well.
> And one more request don't use short forms while posting thread on forum as it is against forum rules and you can be :ban: for the same by forum administrator. As you see your post's has been deleted by Shel (administrator). I didnt take it personally... But my reason to ask becky is if she is still in 30 days time she can apply for minister review..
> 
> For *Harman Paji & Abhishek Dude*,
> We all are here to help each other and not to indulge in any argument's:fencing::argue: that lead to exiting or anything which is not good for any forum member.
> 
> Just Chill Guy's :tea::hug:eace:eace:eace:


. I didnt take it personaly but my reason to ask is if she is still in 30 days cycle she can go for minister review thats y i ask her dol


----------



## Becky26

balhary said:


> Hi becky26
> I sent u a private message plzz hv a look
> I wish u get ur visa before me


Hi balhary,

Thanks for your wishes and hope you get your Visa soon. We all have suffered in one way or another in this process, whether is was Australia or India  
Its the same everywhere. 
Praying everyday for the good news.

Check your inbox.

Cheers,
Becky


----------



## singh_26

*All Izz Well*



Harman cheema said:


> . I didnt take it personaly but my reason to ask is if she is still in 30 days cycle she can go for minister review thats y i ask her dol


Hi Cheema,
So kind of you. I hope everything is well now..:focus:

and cheema again you used short form in your thread ..
Please avoid it.:typing:


----------



## Harman cheema

singh_26 said:


> Hi Cheema,
> So kind of you. I hope everything is well now..:focus:
> 
> and cheema again you used short form in your thread ..
> Please avoid it.:typing:


Ok sir...


----------



## sgn1982

Hi All,

I am planning to apply skills assessment from TRA.

For the period 2006 to 2008 ( 2 years), my job roles is different from nominated occupation. so unable to get reference letter from HR.

so may i get SD from supervisor?? but my worry, how diac or TRA will verify??
will they call company and ask for roles and responsibilities or they check with refree??

Please advise me, if anyone been in this situation!

Thanks


----------



## balhary

sgn1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply skills assessment from TRA.
> 
> For the period 2006 to 2008 ( 2 years), my job roles is different from nominated occupation. so unable to get reference letter from HR.
> 
> so may i get SD from supervisor?? but my worry, how diac or TRA will verify??
> will they call company and ask for roles and responsibilities or they check with refree??
> 
> Please advise me, if anyone been in this situation!
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
First of all make sure u apply in the correct occupation, if that is wrong everything else will be wrong, doesn't matter what u do as long as u get the letter and satisfy TRA 
TRA will call ur employer and verify and after that they will send the result to DIAC. So make sure u tell ur employer about that


----------



## aarvee

People.. 
Best Wishes and Prayers for more Visas to be Granted in the coming days..
Starting the third week of August with hopes and prayers..

All the Best!


----------



## Becky26

aarvee said:


> People..
> Best Wishes and Prayers for more Visas to be Granted in the coming days..
> Starting the third week of August with hopes and prayers..
> 
> All the Best!



Good Luck to you and the many others waiting for the "Golden email"
Hope this coming week brings many loved ones back together :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

ray:ray:ray: ray:ray:ray:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## chiragb

*Australian Election Effect ?*

Good morning All, Hope eveyone had great weekend. 


Just a question came into my mind. Please advise if any one have reliable information on the same. 

Question : Ausralian election will have any effect on current AHC process ?Not sure if election will delay the AHC process or not. 


Good Luck


----------



## klight12

chiragb said:


> Good morning All, Hope eveyone had great weekend.
> 
> 
> Just a question came into my mind. Please advise if any one have reliable information on the same.
> 
> Question : Ausralian election will have any effect on current AHC process ?Not sure if election will delay the AHC process or not.
> 
> 
> Good Luck


Hope would not effect on the process. We dont want more delay.


----------



## rpandit

chiragb said:


> Good morning All, Hope eveyone had great weekend.
> 
> 
> Just a question came into my mind. Please advise if any one have reliable information on the same.
> 
> Question : Ausralian election will have any effect on current AHC process ?Not sure if election will delay the AHC process or not.
> 
> 
> Good Luck


dont worry,its can not effect the ahc process..this topic is already discused on forum..


----------



## nannu

Hi Hkj (SS user),

Has your file been placed in queue for final decision?


Nannu


----------



## aushub

83rd Day and counting... I hope someone gets their visa today... Any updates from anyone??


----------



## Nkk

Hi,

Just got a mail from AHC that i need to undergo few more medical tests related to TB. Any idea how to go about it? please help..!!


----------



## rpandit

83 days in queue..


----------



## Spousevisa

Same here....



rpandit said:


> 83 days in queue..


----------



## farkot

Same here


----------



## Rocky Balboa

any *June* applicant getting a CO yet? my sister-in-law filed her application on the last week of June..


----------



## Nkk

Hi,

Just got a mail from AHC that i need to undergo few more medical tests related to TB. Any idea how to go about it? Has someone in the forum faced same issue?? Please help.. i am feeling so confused..!!


----------



## Spousevisa

May be try calling up AHC or talking to your CO.. There were a few applicants who were asked to do re medicals.. I am not sure if they are active on this forum...



Nkk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got a mail from AHC that i need to undergo few more medical tests related to TB. Any idea how to go about it? Has someone in the forum faced same issue?? Please help.. i am feeling so confused..!!


----------



## singh_26

*Medicals*



Nkk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got a mail from AHC that i need to undergo few more medical tests related to TB. Any idea how to go about it? Has someone in the forum faced same issue?? Please help.. i am feeling so confused..!!


Hi Nkk,

After you did medical's you didn't asked hospital whether your report's are normal or not ??? 
And if it is normal then call ahc and ask your CO about further instruction's because the HAP id which CO sent you through mail i think it will not work now.
either CO will give you new HAP ID or CO will re-activate your old HAP id so that you can go for further medical's which they have asked you.
hope this help's 
Don't worry it's just medical nothing else. It means they are working on your file.


----------



## Nkk

Hi Singh,

I did check for medicals, and they said reports are normal.

I am surprised that why they have asked for x ray and sputum test..!!

About the HAP id, i called up Panel clinic, and they told me that its working.

I am just worried how much more time this medical clearance will take? 




singh_26 said:


> Hi Nkk,
> 
> After you did medical's you didn't asked hospital whether your report's are normal or not ???
> And if it is normal then call ahc and ask your CO about further instruction's because the HAP id which CO sent you through mail i think it will not work now.
> either CO will give you new HAP ID or CO will re-activate your old HAP id so that you can go for further medical's which they have asked you.
> hope this help's
> Don't worry it's just medical nothing else. It means they are working on your file.


----------



## vepesh

Nkk said:


> Hi Singh,
> 
> I did check for medicals, and they said reports are normal.
> 
> I am surprised that why they have asked for x ray and sputum test..!!
> 
> About the HAP id, i called up Panel clinic, and they told me that its working.
> 
> I am just worried how much more time this medical clearance will take?


hI nkk

hAVE U TAKEN X-RAY BEFORE WHEN YOU DONE YOUR MEDICALS ?


----------



## Nkk

Yeah I did..

And everything was okay..!! I just had a word with the panel clinic they are saying that this test results are uploaded in 2.5 months which is sick 



vepesh said:


> hI nkk
> 
> hAVE U TAKEN X-RAY BEFORE WHEN YOU DONE YOUR MEDICALS ?


----------



## vepesh

Nkk said:


> Yeah I did..
> 
> And everything was okay..!! I just had a word with the panel clinic they are saying that this test results are uploaded in 2.5 months which is sick


dO U WANT TO SHARE THE EMAIL FROM ahc WITH ME?


----------



## sadface

*After queue*

Once the file is in queue, can they ask for anything else? or even a Medical?


----------



## Spousevisa

In case any document has been missed out by the CO then they might ask.. But don't worry.. 



sadface said:


> Once the file is in queue, can they ask for anything else? or even a Medical?


----------



## vepesh

sadface said:


> once the file is in queue, can they ask for anything else? Or even a medical?


yes, 
they can ask for more documents depending on sco, and if your medical crosses one year time frame, they may ask you to undergo medical again as medical are only valied for a period of 1 year and even pcc


----------



## ram

Hi 

I have been following this thread for long and today I got the email from DIAC that spouse visa for my wife has been granted. 
Below are the details for your reference- 

DOL- 6/03/2013
Case officer code- 2
Additional docs requested- 26/04/2013
Additional docs - medical and PCC
Docs received by AHC- 09/05/2013
File placed in queue - 10/05/2013
Visa grant - 12/08/2013

Me or my wife never called or email AHC about any update apart from submitting the requested documents. 

Wish you all good luck and hope everyone get there Visa soon


----------



## Srinipushpa

Hi All, I got grant letter I am sooooooooo... happy. I wish all the best for every one who is waiting for visa to get visa soon...


----------



## Nkk

What additional information is required? 
The additional medical information required is outlined below: 

603 
Chest specialist (or chest clinic) investigation and report required for current status regarding 
tuberculosis. Please include the following information:- Clinical examination findings;- Old 
chest x-rays for comparison (if available)- Repeat PA image at the completion of cultures- Any 
previous reports regarding any treatment of tuberculosis;- Results of 3 current smears(sputum 
samples taken on 3 different mornings, or other appropriate specimens as clinically indicated) 
and cultures for Mycobacterium tuberculosis ((plus DST where available if cultures are 
positive).Please exclude other pathology that could cause the abnormal x-ray findings as described 
above. 



vepesh said:


> dO U WANT TO SHARE THE EMAIL FROM ahc WITH ME?


----------



## sadface

ram said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been following this thread for long and today I got the email from DIAC that spouse visa for my wife has been granted.
> Below are the details for your reference-
> 
> DOL- 6/03/2013
> Case officer code- 2
> Additional docs requested- 26/04/2013
> Additional docs - medical and PCC
> Docs received by AHC- 09/05/2013
> File placed in queue - 10/05/2013
> Visa grant - 12/08/2013
> 
> Me or my wife never called or email AHC about any update apart from submitting the requested documents.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and hope everyone get there Visa soon




Congrats!


----------



## sadface

Srinipushpa said:


> Hi All, I got grant letter I am sooooooooo... happy. I wish all the best for every one who is waiting for visa to get visa soon...


Best wishes.


----------



## vepesh

Nkk said:


> What additional information is required?
> The additional medical information required is outlined below:
> 
> 603
> Chest specialist (or chest clinic) investigation and report required for current status regarding
> tuberculosis. Please include the following information:- Clinical examination findings;- Old
> chest x-rays for comparison (if available)- Repeat PA image at the completion of cultures- Any
> previous reports regarding any treatment of tuberculosis;- Results of 3 current smears(sputum
> samples taken on 3 different mornings, or other appropriate specimens as clinically indicated)
> and cultures for Mycobacterium tuberculosis ((plus DST where available if cultures are
> positive).Please exclude other pathology that could cause the abnormal x-ray findings as described
> above.


Check your Private msg


----------



## rpandit

Srinipushpa said:


> Hi All, I got grant letter I am sooooooooo... happy. I wish all the best for every one who is waiting for visa to get visa soon...


congratulation..may i know your dol and queued date??i didnt found your detail in ss..


----------



## Harman cheema

Congrates to srinipushpa and ram ..... What about my other friends rpandit spousevisa aushub did you receive any news??


----------



## Harman cheema

From last few days i have noticed ahc giving visa in 90 to 95 days .. Am i right or not?


----------



## farkot

Harman cheema said:


> From last few days i have noticed ahc giving visa in 90 to 95 days .. Am i right or not?


From july they started this trend... this all started from june... all the applicants before june were getting in 60-90 days. Something happened from june....


----------



## Spousevisa

Not yet Harman...

Still waiting... Hope this wait ends this week and we all get our grant letters... All the best to you as well :fingerscrossed:




Harman cheema said:


> Congrates to srinipushpa and ram ..... What about my other friends rpandit spousevisa aushub did you receive any news??


----------



## Spousevisa

Exactly.. Even I have noticed, since August they have started granting visa after 90 days... Until July applicants were getting visa within 78 days max...



farkot said:


> From july they started this trend... this all started from june... all the applicants before june were getting in 60-90 days. Something happened from june....


----------



## nannu

Srinipushpa said:


> Hi All, I got grant letter I am sooooooooo... happy. I wish all the best for every one who is waiting for visa to get visa soon...


*Congratulations !!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:*


----------



## aushub

Hi Harman,
What a coincidence. I just had the same passing thought. I guess it is being made mandatory to wait for 90-95 days after file is in queue. Atleast that’s what the trend seems to be.
FYI, I had emailed my CO last Friday requesting for a quick update, she replied to me couple of hours ago saying that file is in queue and that we will be notified of the decision at the earliest.
The latest grant on SS was queued on 10th May, and my wife’s was queued on 22nd May, and I don’t see a lot of people on SS between 10th and 20th, I hope the good news is just round the corner. But I don’t think anything for atleast a week or so.


----------



## aushub

Spousevisa said:


> Exactly.. Even I have noticed, since August they have started granting visa after 90 days... Until July applicants were getting visa within 78 days max...


Learnt from a reliable source that AHC Delhi had moved offices in June. They were busy shifting from one building into the other then. That’s why June saw a slump in grants. I also noted that their application process n procedure changes time and again. Probably to make it foolproof and even avoid making it mundane, so that no one takes AHC for granted.


----------



## Spousevisa

Good your CO atleast bothered to reply you back.. 

I had emailed my CO 3 weeks back and I am still waiting for her reply.. Anyways if your CO has given you an update then let's hope we will get our grant soon... 



aushub said:


> Hi Harman,
> What a coincidence. I just had the same passing thought. I guess it is being made mandatory to wait for 90-95 days after file is in queue. Atleast that’s what the trend seems to be.
> FYI, I had emailed my CO last Friday requesting for a quick update, she replied to me couple of hours ago saying that file is in queue and that we will be notified of the decision at the earliest.
> The latest grant on SS was queued on 10th May, and my wife’s was queued on 22nd May, and I don’t see a lot of people on SS between 10th and 20th, I hope the good news is just round the corner. But I don’t think anything for atleast a week or so.


----------



## Spousevisa

Ohhh Ok..

Thanks for updating us 



aushub said:


> Learnt from a reliable source that AHC Delhi had moved offices in June. They were busy shifting from one building into the other then. That’s why June saw a slump in grants. I also noted that their application process n procedure changes time and again. Probably to make it foolproof and even avoid making it mundane, so that no one takes AHC for granted.


----------



## nannu

*Eight gone lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane: 12 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: *

My guess for August:
*1. Balhary
2.	Ud
3.	Aary
4. Mohit101
5.	dil482
6.	Riyaz
7.	rpandit
8.	sims
9.	Exodus
10.	Mounika
11.	Bhawani82
12.	Ganesh44337
13.	destinyatdoorstep
14.	Shammi
15.	Srinipushpa
16.	foram.886
17.	Shuriti
18.	leeon
19.	Aashmi
20.	SRVJ
*


----------



## aushub

Hi Spousevisa,
Our CO has been nice and friendly and quite receptive with emails and phone calls. But last when my wife emailed 4 weeks ago, she never got back to us, till my wife persistently called her and wished to speak to her, and finally she called my wife back and gave her an update. This time round, am happy i got a reply (only a 2 liner though), nonetheless a reply indeed..


----------



## Spousevisa

Same is with me.. I have tried calling my CO so many times but these operators just don't transfer the call... Also few weeks back my husband tried to call up but they did not connect him to the CO... 
However your CO's reply has brought back our hopes 



aushub said:


> Hi Spousevisa,
> Our CO has been nice and friendly and quite receptive with emails and phone calls. But last when my wife emailed 4 weeks ago, she never got back to us, till my wife persistently called her and wished to speak to her, and finally she called my wife back and gave her an update. This time round, am happy i got a reply (only a 2 liner though), nonetheless a reply indeed..


----------



## nannu

ram said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been following this thread for long and today I got the email from DIAC that spouse visa for my wife has been granted.
> Below are the details for your reference-
> 
> DOL- 6/03/2013
> Case officer code- 2
> Additional docs requested- 26/04/2013
> Additional docs - medical and PCC
> Docs received by AHC- 09/05/2013
> File placed in queue - 10/05/2013
> Visa grant - 12/08/2013
> 
> Me or my wife never called or email AHC about any update apart from submitting the requested documents.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and hope everyone get there Visa soon



*Congratulations Ram!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:*

Thank you for sharing your details.


----------



## Harman cheema

Spousevisa said:


> Not yet Harman...
> 
> Still waiting... Hope this wait ends this week and we all get our grant letters... All the best to you as well :fingerscrossed:


Thanx spouse visa m crossing 80th day today...


----------



## Harman cheema

aushub said:


> Hi Harman,
> What a coincidence. I just had the same passing thought. I guess it is being made mandatory to wait for 90-95 days after file is in queue. Atleast that’s what the trend seems to be.
> FYI, I had emailed my CO last Friday requesting for a quick update, she replied to me couple of hours ago saying that file is in queue and that we will be notified of the decision at the earliest.
> The latest grant on SS was queued on 10th May, and my wife’s was queued on 22nd May, and I don’t see a lot of people on SS between 10th and 20th, I hope the good news is just round the corner. But I don’t think anything for atleast a week or so.


My wife was queued on 23 may. N yes there are only 2 or 3 appicants between 10 to 20 may then it will b our turn.. All the best


----------



## Becky26

ram said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been following this thread for long and today I got the email from DIAC that spouse visa for my wife has been granted.
> Below are the details for your reference-
> 
> DOL- 6/03/2013
> Case officer code- 2
> Additional docs requested- 26/04/2013
> Additional docs - medical and PCC
> Docs received by AHC- 09/05/2013
> File placed in queue - 10/05/2013
> Visa grant - 12/08/2013
> 
> Me or my wife never called or email AHC about any update apart from submitting the requested documents.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and hope everyone get there Visa soon



Congratulations!!! :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Becky26

Srinipushpa said:


> Hi All, I got grant letter I am sooooooooo... happy. I wish all the best for every one who is waiting for visa to get visa soon...



Congratulations!!!!

:clap2::clap2::clap2: :clap2::clap2::clap2: :clap2::clap2::clap2:

If you don't mind sharing could you please tell us who your CO was? I couldn't find any CO name in the SS with your details.
Thanks a lot.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## rpandit

hey herman,
there are only five dates in ss between 10 to 20 may..(13,14,15,17,20)so we can expect our grant in next week or by end august.. just chill guys..ahc working on our dreams..


----------



## Harman cheema

rpandit said:


> hey herman,
> there are only five dates in ss between 10 to 20 may..(13,14,15,17,20)so we can expect our grant in next week or by end august.. just chill guys..ahc working on our dreams..


So 10 may gone.. 5 more yeaaa i guess we will get our visa next week... All the best to u rpandit


----------



## rpandit

Harman cheema said:


> So 10 may gone.. 5 more yeaaa i guess we will get our visa next week... All the best to u rpandit


same to u friend..


----------



## rpandit

only two grants today..but i think something is better than nothing...


----------



## Spousevisa

Medicals are valid for a year or 6 months?


----------



## rpandit

Spousevisa said:


> Medicals are valid for a year or 6 months?


medical and pcc both are valid for one year..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Any* June* applicants have a CO allotted yet? my sister-in-law filed a partner visa on the last week of June..


----------



## Harman cheema

Spousevisa said:


> Medicals are valid for a year or 6 months?


Valid for 1 year.. Y ??? Is everything alright??


----------



## Becky26

Spousevisa said:


> Medicals are valid for a year or 6 months?


Medicals are valid for 12 months;
Australian Police Check valid for 12 months;
Indian Police Check valid for 3 months


----------



## Spousevisa

Hey yes everything alright...

Was just confirming....



Harman cheema said:


> Valid for 1 year.. Y ??? Is everything alright??


----------



## nannu

*CO allocation to June applicants*



Rocky Balboa said:


> Any* June* applicants have a CO allotted yet? my sister-in-law filed a partner visa on the last week of June..


Hi Rocky,

It takes 12 weeks for CO allocation, your sis-in-law will have to wait for some more time.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Rocky...

Please check the spreadsheet for information... June applicants have updated their details in the SS....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9



Rocky Balboa said:


> Any* June* applicants have a CO allotted yet? my sister-in-law filed a partner visa on the last week of June..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

nannu said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> It takes 12 weeks for CO allocation, your sis-in-law will have to wait for some more time.


It was written 10 weeks on the paper i got from VFS center, after submitting my application..its 12 weeks then, she can expect to hear from her CO by the end of September..when can she expect her visa? End of December:smile:


----------



## Spousevisa

Thanks for the information RPandit 



rpandit said:


> medical and pcc both are valid for one year..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Rocky...
> 
> Please check the spreadsheet for information... June applicants have updated their details in the SS....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


Thanks a bunch for the link *spousevisa.*

it can be noticed that the average days for CO allottment is 54 dayseace:

DOL was 46 days ago...she can expect to hear from a CO this month i guesseace:


----------



## Harman cheema

No becky indian police check also valid for 12 months


----------



## arpitaravalia

Plz delete and block this person who is advertising... its irritating as we here are just interested in seeing posts from people who are waiting for 309 visa...


----------



## nannu

Rocky Balboa said:


> It was written 10 weeks on the paper i got from VFS center, after submitting my application..its 12 weeks then, she can expect to hear from her CO by the end of September..when can she expect her visa? End of December:smile:


The paper that you got from VFS says APPROXIMATLY 10 weeks. AHC'S timeline in 10-12 weeks. 
Latest CO allocation in SS is Singh_26, he got CO in 12th week.


----------



## Becky26

What the hell is going on with this priyathakur?
She clearly can't read the topic of this thread. 
SOMEONE PLEASE BLOCK HER!!!!!


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



ram said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been following this thread for long and today I got the email from DIAC that spouse visa for my wife has been granted.
> Below are the details for your reference-
> 
> DOL- 6/03/2013
> Case officer code- 2
> Additional docs requested- 26/04/2013
> Additional docs - medical and PCC
> Docs received by AHC- 09/05/2013
> File placed in queue - 10/05/2013
> Visa grant - 12/08/2013
> 
> Me or my wife never called or email AHC about any update apart from submitting the requested documents.
> 
> Wish you all good luck and hope everyone get there Visa soon


Hi Ram,
Congratulation for Visa grant 

Have a happy married life ahead lane:lane:lane:


----------



## arpitaravalia

yea congrats ram and shrinipushpa


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Srinipushpa said:


> Hi All, I got grant letter I am sooooooooo... happy. I wish all the best for every one who is waiting for visa to get visa soon...


Hi Srinipushpa,
Congratulation So happy For all you guys who got visa grant 

Have a happy married life ahead

lane:lane:lane::second::second:lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## aushub

rpandit said:


> medical and pcc both are valid for one year..


Technically, medicals is valid for one year bcz the general assumption is that serious medical or chronic conditions grow or show up in results after span of 1 year. So in short if one is healthy today n medicals cleared, a serious condition isn't going crop up for at least whole year.

Where as a PCC is valid only on da day it has been granted. Only at that very moment.. PCC is always in retrospective. RPO can't clear someone today for a crime committed tomorrow. Can they?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

arpitaravalia said:


> Plz delete and block this person who is advertising... its irritating as we here are just interested in seeing posts from people who are waiting for 309 visa...


I have sent a message to the moderator. S/He will be BANNED soon.:rockon:


----------



## singh_26

*hi*



Rocky Balboa said:


> It was written 10 weeks on the paper i got from VFS center, after submitting my application..its 12 weeks then, she can expect to hear from her CO by the end of September..when can she expect her visa? End of December:smile:


Hi Rocky,
In month of july AHC changed there procedure of allocating CO to applicant's if you observe in SS. people who applied in july CO allocated to them with in a week of filing application but those who applied before july AHC allocating CO to them in 12th week after lodging application.
So i think you might have wait for long.


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi Rocky,
> In month of july AHC changed there procedure of allocating CO to applicant's if you observe in SS. people who applied in july CO allocated to them with in a week of filing application but those who applied before july AHC allocating CO to them in 12th week after lodging application.
> So i think you might have wait for long.


Hi Singh and Rocky,

Don't worry, July applicants are only getting CO allocation in 2-3 days, but the CO just sends the Acknowledgment application receipt and HAP-ID for Medicals The CO does not actually start review of the applications in 2-3 days, for that I am sure they will still take 12 weeks.
So don't worry..your application will definitely will be processed before July applicants. 

Nannu


----------



## nkdangar

*Congrats to Ram and Shrinipushpa!!!*


----------



## nkdangar

*82 days and counting!!!!*


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



nannu said:


> Hi Singh and Rocky,
> 
> Don't worry, July applicants are only getting CO allocation in 2-3 days, but the CO just sends the Acknowledgment application receipt and HAP-ID for Medicals The CO does not actually start review of the applications in 2-3 days, for that I am sure they will still take 12 weeks.
> So don't worry..your application will definitely will be processed before July applicants.
> 
> Nannu


Hi Nannu,
I know they are not going to delay our application


----------



## klight12

nkdangar said:


> *82 days and counting!!!!*


35 days


----------



## aushub

84 days and counting..
:help::help::help::help:


----------



## singh_26

*Help*



aushub said:


> 84 days and counting..
> :help::help::help::help:


Hi Aushub,
No one can help except SCO sitting in AHC


----------



## chiragb

Morning india, 

Has anyone had update on ATO site? 

Specially people who are in Nannu's August prediction list..


----------



## chiragb

For unknown reason my post are being deleted from this thread ... Hmmm 

Any anyone else facing the same issue?


----------



## singh_26

*Spelling Mistake*



chiragb said:


> For unknown reason my post are being deleted from this thread ... Hmmm
> 
> Any anyone else facing the same issue?


Hi Chiragb,

It's not unknown reason... ,Just check your post's before posting it on forum:
1) check if you have any spelling mistake.
2) Don't write in capital letter's.
Make sure you don't repeat this mistake's while posting thread on forum.


----------



## singh_26

*HI*



nannu said:


> Hi Singh and Rocky,
> 
> Don't worry, July applicants are only getting CO allocation in 2-3 days, but the CO just sends the Acknowledgment application receipt and HAP-ID for Medicals The CO does not actually start review of the applications in 2-3 days, for that I am sure they will still take 12 weeks.
> So don't worry..your application will definitely will be processed before July applicants.
> 
> Nannu


Hi Nannu,
I know this just i am explaining rocky that they have changed the procedure.
but at the same time you can expect anything from *AHC* :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## jaiganesh

does any forum members got email from CO stating that file has been forwarded for queued.
In my case i got call from CO only.


----------



## chiragb

singh_26 said:


> Hi Chiragb,
> 
> It's not unknown reason... ,Just check your post's before posting it on forum:
> 1) check if you have any spelling mistake.
> 2) Don't write in capital letter's.
> Make sure you don't repeat this mistake's while posting thread on forum.


Make sure you don't repeat this mistake's while posting thread on forum.:
Not vary nice reply. seems that i have to stop typing from my mobile just to get information from this forum . Also, It might be possible that later stage new members have to show proff of there IELTS result in order to join this group..

Not nice.. :smash::smash::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## SailOZ

hi expats, sorry for butting in. I have a quick question:

how do I find the visa type of my partner after we were granted 190 visa? for the visa granting letter, both of us are 190. but I think my partner (secondary applicant) should be granted with a 309 by default. Can some one suggest where I can confirm it? I have checked the VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online) but couldn't find a clear pointer of 309 type. 

thank you very much!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rpandit

84 days in queue and 236 days since dol...


----------



## jaiganesh

rpandit said:


> 84 days in queue and 236 days since dol...


don't worry mate you are the next. 
good luck


----------



## Spousevisa

There is some problem.. Generally when the moderator deletes any posts, there is a notification of the post deleted on the thread.. 



singh_26 said:


> Hi Chiragb,
> 
> It's not unknown reason... ,Just check your post's before posting it on forum:
> 1) check if you have any spelling mistake.
> 2) Don't write in capital letter's.
> Make sure you don't repeat this mistake's while posting thread on forum.


----------



## aushub

SailOZ said:


> hi expats, sorry for butting in. I have a quick question:
> 
> how do I find the visa type of my partner after we were granted 190 visa? for the visa granting letter, both of us are 190. but I think my partner (secondary applicant) should be granted with a 309 by default. Can some one suggest where I can confirm it? I have checked the VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online) but couldn't find a clear pointer of 309 type.
> 
> thank you very much!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi SailOz, did you apply for 190 and include your wife in the very same application?? If that's the case then in my understanding, yes both you and your wife will have 190, she will be a secondary applicant and you will be the primary. 
309 is for a partner offshore who wishes to join his/her spouse in Australia who is currently an Aus PR or Citizen.


----------



## aushub

rpandit said:


> 84 days in queue and 236 days since dol...


I sincerley hope you get it first, before anybody else. You have waited enough. Keep an eye on ATO too.. You never know..


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Balhary,

If you are reading this post then let us know What happened to your case? Hope things have moved ahead now...


----------



## singh_26

*Correction*



Spousevisa said:


> There is some problem.. Generally when the moderator deletes any posts, there is a notification of the post deleted on the thread..


Hi Spousevisa,
Yes you are right .I do agree


----------



## balhary

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Balhary,
> 
> If you are reading this post then let us know What happened to your case? Hope things have moved ahead now...


Hi,
Co requested PCC and medical again, everything has posted in time, Co just waiting for medical clearance done by me on 23 July 2013. Last time I got cleared in a week but don't know how long it is gonna take this time.


----------



## Spousevisa

Common AHC!!! Please grant some more visa's today ray:


----------



## Spousevisa

I think once your medicals are cleared, they will grant you a visa immediately.. 



balhary said:


> Hi,
> Co requested PCC and medical again, everything has posted in time, Co just waiting for medical clearance done by me on 23 July 2013. Last time I got cleared in a week but don't know how long it is gonna take this time.


----------



## Harman cheema

Spousevisa said:


> Common AHC!!! Please grant some more visa's today ray:


Hi spousevisa... Any grants for today...


----------



## Harman cheema

rpandit said:


> 84 days in queue and 236 days since dol...


82 days in queue and 342 days since dol


----------



## Spousevisa

Nope.. Not yet 



Harman cheema said:


> Hi spousevisa... Any grants for today...


----------



## vepesh

Harman cheema said:


> 82 days in queue and 342 days since dol


Hi wats taking you so long?

ur case is scaring me!

any specific reason???


----------



## Harman cheema

vepesh said:


> Hi wats taking you so long?
> 
> ur case is scaring me!
> 
> any specific reaso???


Lolz nooooo m too lazy to deposit my dox


----------



## Srsrsrsr

vepesh said:


> Hi wats taking you so long?
> 
> ur case is scaring me!
> 
> any specific reason???


Yes, I am also very frightened by your situation. Any specific reason my friend. Hope you will get your visa soon.


----------



## Becky26

vepesh said:


> Hi wats taking you so long?
> 
> ur case is scaring me!
> 
> any specific reason???


That's exactly what I was just thinking; why is taking so long?
Almost a year, its been less than a month for me and I'm running out of patience already:yield:

Hope AHC doesn't take this long for the other applicants :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Harman cheema

M sry that i put that post forget it all of u ll get visas very soon.. God bless u all


----------



## arpitaravalia

no visa granted yesterday... this is so disappointing


----------



## balhary

Hi Nannu,
What happen to the Applicants around 17-18 before me(1-June-2012), Any news about them. If nothing delete them, their TIME scares me .


----------



## Spousevisa

Any idea about Ishtpal? has he got his visa?


----------



## Harman cheema

Who balhary??


----------



## arpitaravalia

i think ishtpal got his visa


----------



## Spousevisa

Is it?? It's good if he has got his visa... I remember he would post on this forum... He was a September 2012 applicant and his case was quite similar to balhary's case.. Did he post after getting his visa?



arpitaravalia said:


> i think ishtpal got his visa


----------



## nannu

balhary said:


> Hi Nannu,
> What happen to the Applicants around 17-18 before me(1-June-2012), Any news about them. If nothing delete them, their TIME scares me .


Hi Balhary,

You can ignore all those users. Among all the active forum users your's is the oldest DOL. Sorry, I may not be able to delete the users from the SS.

And I am sure that you will get your visa as soon as your medicals are cleared, so keep following-up with your CO.:thumb:

Nannu


----------



## nannu

arpitaravalia said:


> no visa granted yesterday... this is so disappointing


Hey Ariptaravalia, you missed it, there were 2 grants yesterdays !!!

Ram and srinipushpa got their grants yesterday. :nod::nod:


----------



## nannu

arpitaravalia said:


> i think ishtpal got his visa


Ishtpal has not been active since 3rd week of June, So I would assume that he got his visa. But it is really sad that some people talk all about their frustrations and how difficult this time is for them, but when they get their grants, they don' t even bother to make a one line post that they got it.


----------



## farkot

ishtpal said:


> yes i would like to share my email id is [email protected]


In the above post ishtpal gave his/her mail id. Any one interested can mail, if your keen about the status. ..


----------



## magicmo

Hello All,
I have been following this forum for a while. Finally I decided to register and add value to system. Thanks to all for sharing their experience and thanks to moderators who are maintaining spreadsheet. Details of my wife application are as follows,
DOL:12/04/13
Location :Chennai
CO Assigned :12/06/13
File in Queue : 5/08/13

I will leave additional details on spreadsheet..

Wish you all Good luck !!


----------



## foram.8886

*Visa granted*

Hi all,
This is really awesome forum. 
Even I haven't update much here,It's really good everybody is updating forums regarding their visa information.
That really helps a lot.
Finally I got visa and my visa status information is as below. 
I also update SS.
Thanks to all who update and maintain SS. 

Location :Ahmedabad
CO Assigned :30/04/2013
Additional Doc Sent : 09/05/2013
File in Queue : 14/05/2013
*Visa Grant Date : 13/08/2013*
Best luck to all others who are still waiting.


----------



## Becky26

foram.8886 said:


> Hi all,
> This is really awesome forum.
> Even I haven't update much here,It's really good everybody is updating forums regarding their visa information.
> That really helps a lot.
> Finally I got visa and my visa status information is as below.
> I also update SS.
> Thanks to all who update and maintain SS.
> 
> Location :Ahmedabad
> CO Assigned :30/04/2013
> Additional Doc Sent : 09/05/2013
> File in Queue : 14/05/2013
> *Visa Grant Date : 13/08/2013*
> Best luck to all others who are still waiting.




Welcome to the forum and Many Congratulations!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Have a great life ahead.

PS- When did you lodge your application and the name of your Case Officer if you know.

Thanks heaps and congrats again.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



foram.8886 said:


> Hi all,
> This is really awesome forum.
> Even I haven't update much here,It's really good everybody is updating forums regarding their visa information.
> That really helps a lot.
> Finally I got visa and my visa status information is as below.
> I also update SS.
> Thanks to all who update and maintain SS.
> 
> Location :Ahmedabad
> CO Assigned :30/04/2013
> Additional Doc Sent : 09/05/2013
> File in Queue : 14/05/2013
> *Visa Grant Date : 13/08/2013*
> Best luck to all others who are still waiting.


Hi foram.8886.
Many Many Congratulation for receiving Visa grant..
Have a happy married life ahead
By posting this you gave a big smile on all forum member's face
:clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## rpandit

foram.8886 said:


> Hi all,
> This is really awesome forum.
> Even I haven't update much here,It's really good everybody is updating forums regarding their visa information.
> That really helps a lot.
> Finally I got visa and my visa status information is as below.
> I also update SS.
> Thanks to all who update and maintain SS.
> 
> Location :Ahmedabad
> CO Assigned :30/04/2013
> Additional Doc Sent : 09/05/2013
> File in Queue : 14/05/2013
> *Visa Grant Date : 13/08/2013*
> Best luck to all others who are still waiting.


congratulation..my guess going in right way..today 14 may also gone..


----------



## singh_26

*Suggestion*



nannu said:


> Hi Balhary,
> 
> You can ignore all those users. Among all the active forum users your's is the oldest DOL. Sorry, I may not be able to delete the users from the SS.
> 
> And I am sure that you will get your visa as soon as your medicals are cleared, so keep following-up with your CO.:thumb:
> 
> Nannu


Hi Nannu,
Just a suggestion that we can segregate those who are in active in forum or not updating ss by marking there name or whole line with certain color.
So it's easy for everyone to judge who is active and in touch with all forum member's.
Hope this Help :decision::decision::decision:


----------



## rpandit

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> Just a suggestion that we can segregate those who are in active in forum or not updating ss by marking there name or whole line with certain color.
> So it's easy for everyone to judge who is active and in touch with all forum member's.
> Hope this Help :decision::decision::decision:


good suggestion..do one thing
for active user-no colour
for not active-any 1 colour
for visa grants-same

mention this colour partition with one line at the top of page to guide every user..


----------



## nannu

foram.8886 said:


> Hi all,
> This is really awesome forum.
> Even I haven't update much here,It's really good everybody is updating forums regarding their visa information.
> That really helps a lot.
> Finally I got visa and my visa status information is as below.
> I also update SS.
> Thanks to all who update and maintain SS.
> 
> Location :Ahmedabad
> CO Assigned :30/04/2013
> Additional Doc Sent : 09/05/2013
> File in Queue : 14/05/2013
> *Visa Grant Date : 13/08/2013*
> Best luck to all others who are still waiting.



*Congratulations..... :whoo::whoo::whoo:lane:lane:lane:lane:*


----------



## nannu

*Nine gone lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane: 11 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: *

My guess for August:
*1. Balhary
2.	Ud
3.	Aary
4. Mohit101
5.	dil482
6.	Riyaz
7.	rpandit
8.	sims
9.	Exodus
10.	Mounika
11.	Bhawani82
12.	Ganesh44337
13.	destinyatdoorstep
14.	Shammi
15.	Srinipushpa
16.	foram.886
17.	Shuriti
18.	leeon
19.	Aashmi
20.	SRVJ
*


----------



## singh_26

*Suggestion*



rpandit said:


> good suggestion..do one thing
> for active user-no colour
> for not active-any 1 colour
> for visa grants-same
> 
> mention this colour partition with one line at the top of page to guide every user..


Hi rpandit,
Thanks you like my suggestion


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> *Nine gone lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane: 11 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: *
> 
> My guess for August:
> *1. Balhary
> 2.	Ud
> 3.	Aary
> 4. Mohit101
> 5.	dil482
> 6.	Riyaz
> 7.	rpandit
> 8.	sims
> 9.	Exodus
> 10.	Mounika
> 11.	Bhawani82
> 12.	Ganesh44337
> 13.	destinyatdoorstep
> 14.	Shammi
> 15.	Srinipushpa
> 16.	foram.886
> 17.	Shuriti
> 18.	leeon
> 19.	Aashmi
> 20.	SRVJ
> *



I HAVE A LONG WAIT TILL I'M ON THERE


----------



## foram.8886

Thanks,
Everything in SS.


Becky26 said:


> Welcome to the forum and Many Congratulations!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Have a great life ahead.
> 
> PS- When did you lodge your application and the name of your Case Officer if you know.
> 
> Thanks heaps and congrats again.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


----------



## vepesh

nannu said:


> Ishtpal has not been active since 3rd week of June, So I would assume that he got his visa. But it is really sad that some people talk all about their frustrations and how difficult this time is for them, but when they get their grants, they don' t even bother to make a one line post that they got it.


hey Nannu ishtpal did post when she/he got visa. i think its been 3 weeks now..


----------



## singh_26

*CO*



foram.8886 said:


> Thanks,
> Everything in SS.


Hi foram.8886,
My CO is same as your's. so can you please tell me that how he is means 
he replied to your mails or not
and did he sent you mail while your medical's got cleared and when he received document's which he asked for,.
and when you call him did he received your call or not ?
Early reply will be highly appreciable


----------



## foram.8886

Yes,
I got reply when doctument has been submitted, received and file is sent to final queue.
I haven't contact him once directly.
So, sorry can't help you with your quetion.




singh_26 said:


> Hi foram.8886,
> My CO is same as your's. so can you please tell me that how he is means
> he replied to your mails or not
> and did he sent you mail while your medical's got cleared and when he received document's which he asked for,.
> and when you call him did he received your call or not ?
> Early reply will be highly appreciable


----------



## singh_26

*CO*



foram.8886 said:


> Yes,
> I got reply when doctument has been submitted, received and file is sent to final queue.
> I haven't contact him once directly.
> So, sorry can't help you with your quetion.


Hi foram.8886,
Thanks a lot for replying


----------



## arpitaravalia

foram.8886 said:


> Hi all,
> This is really awesome forum.
> Even I haven't update much here,It's really good everybody is updating forums regarding their visa information.
> That really helps a lot.
> Finally I got visa and my visa status information is as below.
> I also update SS.
> Thanks to all who update and maintain SS.
> 
> Location :Ahmedabad
> CO Assigned :30/04/2013
> Additional Doc Sent : 09/05/2013
> File in Queue : 14/05/2013
> *Visa Grant Date : 13/08/2013*
> Best luck to all others who are still waiting.



Hi forum.. congratulations.... have a great life ahead... my date of lodgement is d same as urs... i hope i get my visa soon


----------



## nannu

vepesh said:


> hey Nannu ishtpal did post when she/he got visa. i think its been 3 weeks now..


Hey Vepesh, would you please tell me the page# where he posted.


----------



## nannu

sim brar said:


> Hii
> Plz anone help me .my father in law apply for tourist visa .how much time takes for visa grant .


Hey Sim,

Tourist visa takes about 2 weeks.


----------



## singh_26

*Regarding Ishtpal*



nannu said:


> Hey Vepesh, would you please tell me the page# where he posted.


HI Nannu,
Last thread posted by *Ishtpal* is on *page number 1235 *of forum and in that he didn't mentioned anything about his wife visa grant.
You can check it


----------



## sim brar

nannu said:


> Hey Sim,
> 
> Tourist visa takes about 2 weeks.


Thanks nannu


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> HI Nannu,
> Last thread posted by *Ishtpal* is on *page number 1235 *of forum and in that he didn't mentioned anything about his wife visa grant.
> You can check it




Hey Singh, I have followed Ishtpal's posts in the past. He was active when i joined the forum. His last post was on 19Jun13 and in that he post or after that he never post about his grant. But vepesh has post that Ishtpal got his grant 3 weeks back.


----------



## nannu

vepesh said:


> hey Nannu ishtpal did post when she/he got visa. i think its been 3 weeks now..


Hey Vepesh, would you please tell me the page# where he posted.


----------



## singh_26

*Post*



nannu said:


> Hey Vepesh, would you please tell me the page# where he posted.


Hi Nannu,
He never posted on forum that his wife received grant letter..i checked it 
You can also check by going to ishtpal's page on forum and click on the link *Find all post's by ishtpal*.
Hope this help's


----------



## Spousevisa

That's right.. Ishtpal did not post anything about his visa... He had not updated his details also in the SS.. All I remember is that he was a September applicant and he had mentioned that he had earlier lived in Australia for 4.5 years on a student visa... 




singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> He never posted on forum that his wife received grant letter..i checked it
> You can also check by going to ishtpal's page on forum and click on the link *Find all post's by ishtpal*.
> Hope this help's


----------



## nannu

*This is exactly what I was saying*



singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> He never posted on forum that his wife received grant letter..i checked it
> You can also check by going to ishtpal's page on forum and click on the link *Find all post's by ishtpal*.
> Hope this help's





Spousevisa said:


> That's right.. Ishtpal did not post anything about his visa... He had not updated his details also in the SS.. All I remember is that he was a September applicant and he had mentioned that he had earlier lived in Australia for 4.5 years on a student visa...


Hey Spousevisa and Singh,
*This is exactly what I was saying in my earlier posts, but I guess you people did not :noidea: read those!!*


nannu said:


> Ishtpal has not been active since 3rd week of June, So I would assume that he got his visa. But it is really sad that some people talk all about their frustrations and how difficult this time is for them, but when they get their grants, they don' t even bother to make a one line post that they got it.





nannu said:


> Hey Singh, I have followed Ishtpal's posts in the past. He was active when i joined the forum. His last post was on 19Jun13 and in that he post or after that he never post about his grant. But vepesh has post that Ishtpal got his grant 3 weeks back.





vepesh said:


> hey Nannu ishtpal did post when she/he got visa. i think its been 3 weeks now..


*But Vepesh has post that Ishtpal got his grant 3 weeks back. And that is the reason I was asking him the page# where he read about Ishtpal’s visa grant. *

*Singh* thank you for telling me how to find all posts by any user, *but I already knew it * and had already done it many times for many users who have been inactive for sometime now.

eace:


----------



## Aussieboy

Yesterday I sent mail to my case officer in regarding my wife's file and he informed me that I just finished basic assessment and now forwarded for final decision.

Actually we lodged file in 03/13 and did medical on 04/13. So as per other applicant'ts it should be in queue in 06/07-13 but as per his mail it moved just yesterday..its not fair AHC..wakeup.


----------



## waiting13

could any please help me actually I had mailed my co to ask his suggestion on t.v then he if I want I can apply but I need to b out of australia while getting 309. I just wanted to know what can I predict from his reply does it mean my 309 visa takes more time to get granted????


----------



## Spousevisa

Suggestion needed!!!

My husband is planning to come on a leave in the end of August and my file has been queued for final decision.. Completed 84 days.. We are confused whether his coming here would delay my visa?


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> Suggestion needed!!!
> 
> My husband is planning to come on a leave in the end of August and my file has been queued for final decision.. Completed 84 days.. We are confused whether his coming here would delay my visa?


No it can not delay your application in any way. And i believe you will get your visa granted this week or next week..


----------



## klight12

*Hi*



Spousevisa said:


> Suggestion needed!!!
> 
> My husband is planning to come on a leave in the end of August and my file has been queued for final decision.. Completed 84 days.. We are confused whether his coming here would delay my visa?


Hi Spousevisa

In my view ur husband should wait for partner visa grant. As your case is very close for grant and hopefully you will get visa next week.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## garry020481

Aussieboy said:


> Yesterday I sent mail to my case officer in regarding my wife's file and he informed me that I just finished basic assessment and now forwarded for final decision.
> 
> Actually we lodged file in 03/13 and did medical on 04/13. So as per other applicant'ts it should be in queue in 06/07-13 but as per his mail it moved just yesterday..its not fair AHC..wakeup.


Hi aussieboy ,

Iam in the same boat, could you tell me who your co is , I mean co code

Regards


----------



## chiragb

Spousevisa said:


> Suggestion needed!!!
> 
> My husband is planning to come on a leave in the end of August and my file has been queued for final decision.. Completed 84 days.. We are confused whether his coming here would delay my visa?


You may want to write quick email to your CO, not sure if he/she can reply in timely manner or not. 

Also, have to checked on ATO site? Still the same status or you see update there ?


----------



## Spousevisa

It is still the same...
Sending email to CO is useless as she doesn't respond at all...



chiragb said:


> You may want to write quick email to your CO, not sure if he/she can reply in timely manner or not.
> 
> Also, have to checked on ATO site? Still the same status or you see update there ?


----------



## Spousevisa

I hope that happens.. :fingerscrossed:



nkdangar said:


> No it can not delay your application in any way. And i believe you will get your visa granted this week or next week..


----------



## Spousevisa

I Hope so.. But then again AHC work process confuses me because we predict something and AHC works exactly the opposite



klight12 said:


> Hi Spousevisa
> 
> In my view ur husband should wait for partner visa grant. As your case is very close for grant and hopefully you will get visa next week.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## aashmi

Hello everyone

Finally I got my visa grant letter today morning..I feel on top of the world..below r the details for ur info:
DOL: 27/02/2013
Queued Date: 17/05/2013
Visa Grant: 13/08/2013

All the best to all of you..god bless!! and a big thank you to this wonderful forum.


----------



## rpandit

aashmi said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Finally I got my visa grant letter today morning..I feel on top of the world..below r the details for ur info:
> DOL: 27/02/2013
> Queued Date: 17/05/2013
> Visa Grant: 13/08/2013
> 
> All the best to all of you..god bless!! and a big thank you to this wonderful forum.


congratulation ...means 17 may also gone..


----------



## chiragb

aashmi said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Finally I got my visa grant letter today morning..I feel on top of the world..below r the details for ur info:
> DOL: 27/02/2013
> Queued Date: 17/05/2013
> Visa Grant: 13/08/2013
> 
> All the best to all of you..god bless!! and a big thank you to this wonderful forum.




Good on you...Best of luck ))


----------



## chiragb

*congratulation*



aashmi said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Finally I got my visa grant letter today morning..I feel on top of the world..below r the details for ur info:
> DOL: 27/02/2013
> Queued Date: 17/05/2013
> Visa Grant: 13/08/2013
> 
> All the best to all of you..god bless!! and a big thank you to this wonderful forum.



You in australia as this stage? You have to fly back to india?


----------



## Spousevisa

Awesome!!!

Congratulations.. have a great life... 

This means even shuriti must have got her VIsa.... Shuriti if you are reading this post then please update.. 



aashmi said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Finally I got my visa grant letter today morning..I feel on top of the world..below r the details for ur info:
> DOL: 27/02/2013
> Queued Date: 17/05/2013
> Visa Grant: 13/08/2013
> 
> All the best to all of you..god bless!! and a big thank you to this wonderful forum.


----------



## Spousevisa

They should grant more visa's today :fingerscrossed: Tomorrow they have a public holiday


----------



## nannu

aashmi said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Finally I got my visa grant letter today morning..I feel on top of the world..below r the details for ur info:
> DOL: 27/02/2013
> Queued Date: 17/05/2013
> Visa Grant: 13/08/2013
> 
> All the best to all of you..god bless!! and a big thank you to this wonderful forum.


_*Congratulations Ashmi :whoo::whoo::whoo:......Have a happy married life and a pleasant flight lane:*_


----------



## nannu

*Ten gone lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane: 10 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane: *

My guess for August:
*1. Balhary
2.	Ud
3.	Aary
4. Mohit101
5.	dil482
6.	Riyaz
7.	rpandit
8.	sims
9.	Exodus
10.	Mounika
11.	Bhawani82
12.	Ganesh44337
13.	destinyatdoorstep
14.	Shammi
15.	Srinipushpa
16.	foram.886
17.	Shuriti
18.	leeon
19.	Aashmi
20.	SRVJ
*


----------



## chiragb

nannu said:


> _*Congratulations Ashmi :whoo::whoo::whoo:......Have a happy married life and a pleasant flight lane:*_


Who is next nannu? update your awesome prediction  

Ashmi : Good luck ... :rapture::rapture::rapture::rapture:


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



aashmi said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Finally I got my visa grant letter today morning..I feel on top of the world..below r the details for ur info:
> DOL: 27/02/2013
> Queued Date: 17/05/2013
> Visa Grant: 13/08/2013
> 
> All the best to all of you..god bless!! and a big thank you to this wonderful forum.


Hi aashmi,
Congratulation it's time for celebration 
have a happy married life ahead
lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Spousevisa

I think you should update your list now.. Because there are applicants like me, farkot, NKdangar, Harman, Aushub, Arpitavalia who have completed 80+ days.. I guess Mounika, Bhawani and shuriti must have got their visa by now as they were queued before Aashmi...



nannu said:


> *Ten gone lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane: 10 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane: *
> 
> My guess for August:
> *1. Balhary
> 2.	Ud
> 3.	Aary
> 4. Mohit101
> 5.	dil482
> 6.	Riyaz
> 7.	rpandit
> 8.	sims
> 9.	Exodus
> 10.	Mounika
> 11.	Bhawani82
> 12.	Ganesh44337
> 13.	destinyatdoorstep
> 14.	Shammi
> 15.	Srinipushpa
> 16.	foram.886
> 17.	Shuriti
> 18.	leeon
> 19.	Aashmi
> 20.	SRVJ
> *


----------



## nannu

Spousevisa said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> Congratulations.. have a great life...
> 
> This means even shuriti must have got her VIsa.... Shuriti if you are reading this post then please update..


Shuriti had not received her visa till 8-Aug-13, she posted that she will update the forum when she gets her grant. 



shuriti said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> Yes, i will surely update here. But right now i do not have any update on my end.
> 
> Hope to have soon.
> 
> Thanks
> Shuriti


----------



## nannu

*Mounika , Bhawani82, Shuriti and Ud* 

If any of you are still actively following this forum, then *please post the status of your visa*.


----------



## Spousevisa

I had read her post... but looking at the visa grant process i feel she must have got it.. 




nannu said:


> Shuriti had not received her visa till 8-Aug-13, she posted that she will update the forum when she gets her grant.


----------



## singh_26

*Decision*



nannu said:


> *Mounika , Bhawani82, Shuriti and Ud*
> 
> If any of you are still actively following this forum, then *please post the status of your visa*.





singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> Just a suggestion that we can segregate those who are in active in forum or not updating ss by marking there name or whole line with certain color.
> So it's easy for everyone to judge who is active and in touch with all forum member's.
> Hope this Help :decision::decision::decision:


Can we change SS colour as i suggest earlier.:decision::decision::decision:


----------



## nannu

*On demand list*

*On your repeated request by you all here is the updated list. *


*Exceptional Case (Should get visa as soon as medicals are cleared)*
*1. Balhary*


*2012 Applicants*
*1. Harman Cheema
2. Riyaz
3. sims
4. rpandit
5. dil482
6. Klight12 (May go to Sept because the delay was from your side in submitting medicals)*

*Others*
*1. Rashu
2. SRVJ
3. Sus76
4. Kharel76
5. farkot
6. spousevisa
7. Nanduu
8. Arpitaravlia
9. Harman Cheema
10. Nkdangar
11 HP17*


*Inactive Users*
*1. Mounika
2. Bhawani82
3. Ud*


----------



## Harman cheema

Congrates aashmi...have a good one..


----------



## Harman cheema

nannu said:


> *On your repeated request by you all here is the updated list. *
> 
> 
> *Exceptional Case (Should get visa as soon as medicals are cleared)*
> *1. Balhary*
> 
> 
> *2012 Applicants*
> *1. Harman Cheema
> 2. Riyaz
> 3. sims
> 4. rpandit
> 5. dil482
> 6. Klight12 (May go to Sept because the delay was from your side in submitting medicals)*
> 
> *Others*
> *1. Rashu
> 2. SRVJ
> 3. Sus76
> 4. Kharel76
> 5. farkot
> 6. spousevisa
> 7. Nanduu
> 8. Arpitaravlia
> 9. Harman Cheema
> 10. Nkdangar
> 11 HP17*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> *1. Mounika
> 2. Bhawani82
> 3. Ud*


 Finally i got my name in your chart... Thanx for having me in your list miss....


----------



## Srsrsrsr

nannu said:


> *On your repeated request by you all here is the updated list. *
> 
> 
> *Exceptional Case (Should get visa as soon as medicals are cleared)*
> *1. Balhary*
> 
> 
> *2012 Applicants*
> *1. Harman Cheema
> 2. Riyaz
> 3. sims
> 4. rpandit
> 5. dil482
> 6. Klight12 (May go to Sept because the delay was from your side in submitting medicals)*
> 
> *Others*
> *1. Rashu
> 2. SRVJ
> 3. Sus76
> 4. Kharel76
> 5. farkot
> 6. spousevisa
> 7. Nanduu
> 8. Arpitaravlia
> 9. Harman Cheema
> 10. Nkdangar
> 11 HP17*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> *1. Mounika
> 2. Bhawani82
> 3. Ud*


Hi Nannu,

I have already completed 7 months plus and my file was send on queue on first week of july but donot know the exact date Not sure what is happening with my file. Every moment I feel like hell. I dont know what to do. Plz wish me luch as well and include me on the list. Plz Plz Plz


----------



## abhisek

nannu said:


> *Ten gone lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane: 10 to go lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane: *
> 
> My guess for August:
> *1. Balhary
> 2.	Ud
> 3.	Aary
> 4. Mohit101
> 5.	dil482
> 6.	Riyaz
> 7.	rpandit
> 8.	sims
> 9.	Exodus
> 10.	Mounika
> 11.	Bhawani82
> 12.	Ganesh44337
> 13.	destinyatdoorstep
> 14.	Shammi
> 15.	Srinipushpa
> 16.	foram.886
> 17.	Shuriti
> 18.	leeon
> 19.	Aashmi
> 20.	SRVJ
> *




Destinyatdoorstep has also got his/her visa.


----------



## rpandit

now in ss there are 5 person whose queue date 21 may and 2 person whose queue date 20 may..tomorrow is holiday so we can hope that ahc will give decesion on these both dates day after tomorrow ..on 20 august one more holiday..i wish they clear all pending case before 20 august..good luck guys..now its our turn..


----------



## sadface

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> I have already completed 7 months plus and my file was send on queue on first week of july but donot know the exact date Not sure what is happening with my file. Every moment I feel like hell. I dont know what to do. Plz wish me luch as well and include me on the list. Plz Plz Plz


I am exactly on a same boat except that I going to complete 7 months soon. My Medical got delayed.

I don't trust DOL mode as it works only when reaching 12 months. The 3 months process make sense so far, counted from the moment it is in queue.


----------



## nannu

abhisek said:


> Destinyatdoorstep has also got his/her visa.


Yes, destinyatdoorstep got visa, that is why the name is in green.


----------



## jaiganesh

My CO called me regarding the file has been forwarded to final decision. At the same he also told me that presently processing time is 10 months


----------



## Srsrsrsr

sadface said:


> I am exactly on a same boat except that I going to complete 7 months soon. My Medical got delayed.
> 
> I don't trust DOL mode as it works only when reaching 12 months. The 3 months process make sense so far, counted from the moment it is in queue.


Yes I am thinking the same. if this is the case we might have to wait upto 10 months. This makes me cry every moment. My medical got delayed too. Plz god help us all.


----------



## manv1983

Can I make a request to Admin the SS list is so long, I think we should edit it make it shorter for our own convenience, as it shows 1OCT 2011 onwards.. N i think we should make it 15 Aug 2012 instead as there is no point keeping too old people after they have been granted visa and the stats also like average days since CO allocated or file in queue or total days till decision could be upated as most of new files are getting visas within 180 days !!

Please consider it !! Really helpful for us all !!


----------



## farkot

I hope my visa may come by next week. I would have been very happy if it would have come today. My wife's aunt and their family travelling to Australia tomorrow. I wrote atleast 3 emails requesting them to grant by today if they are planning to grant her a visa.every time I just got usual response of 1year blah blah... the heartless AHC did not consider the request. Postponed the pre booked tickets to 10 days later just now


----------



## farkot

I use to play lots of games and watch fb and youtube a lot my mobile, since I have applied for spouse visa only thing that do most is reading the updates on this forum. Wish my turn comes at least next week to say bye to this forum. It had been a really tough 5 months. People say make your self busy etc etc but it is very tough to spend life with out partner once married


----------



## Becky26

aashmi said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Finally I got my visa grant letter today morning..I feel on top of the world..below r the details for ur info:
> DOL: 27/02/2013
> Queued Date: 17/05/2013
> Visa Grant: 13/08/2013
> 
> All the best to all of you..god bless!! and a big thank you to this wonderful forum.



Congratulations!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## leonardverma

aashmi said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Finally I got my visa grant letter today morning..I feel on top of the world..below r the details for ur info:
> DOL: 27/02/2013
> Queued Date: 17/05/2013
> Visa Grant: 13/08/2013
> 
> All the best to all of you..god bless!! and a big thank you to this wonderful forum.


according to the ss u got visa in july so could u plz tell us u granted visa while u r overseas (aus)??


----------



## saras712

Congrets to all who got visa this week.


----------



## farkot

Came across this interesting link about immigration figures of Australia.

Check out the last section to find out number of visas issued every year.

Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 2. Key Facts about Immigration


----------



## nkdangar

Without DEPENDENT, Happy INDEPENDENCE Day to all of you!!!!


----------



## arpitaravalia

congratulations aashmi.... have a great life ahead....

finally my name is also on some list... thanks nannu


----------



## shilga

Happy INDEPENDENCE Day to all of you forum members!


----------



## singh_26

shilga said:


> Happy INDEPENDENCE Day to all of you forum members!


HI Shilga,
Welcome to the forum.:whoo::whoo::whoo:Are you in Spread street?
please enter your detail's in SS.you will find a link in my signatures below.


----------



## shilga

Thanks. I'm new to the forum. 
Will update my details on the SS within a few days.


----------



## Becky26

Last day of the week, hope there are more visa grants to make up for the public holiday yesterday.

Good Luck and God Bless Everyone
Becky


----------



## aushub

*Waiting Waiting*

87th day today.. Goodluck to everyone..:angel::angel:


----------



## singh_26

*Best of luck*



aushub said:


> 87th day today.. Goodluck to everyone..:angel::angel:


Hi aushub.
Best of luck. hope you receive your grant letter today:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:. 
have you checked your tfn status ?


----------



## chiragb

*ATO check ?*



aushub said:


> 87th day today.. Goodluck to everyone..:angel::angel:



hi Aushub, 

Have you check your status on ATO site? https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


----------



## Harman cheema

84th day today... Still waiting...


----------



## chiragb

Month : August 

Days So Far : 15

Grant so Far :12 
(Leeon;Dodi2all;Shammi;Exodus;Aary;destinyatdoors;Ganesh44337;Mohit101;Ram;
Srinipushpa;Aashmi;Foram.886) 

Public holiday :5

Working days: 10


----------



## aushub

chiragb said:


> hi Aushub,
> 
> Have you check your status on ATO site? https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1


I did check it twice this morning already. No update whatsoever. Can only wait wait and wait.. I am running out of patience..


----------



## nkdangar

aushub said:


> I did check it twice this morning already. No update whatsoever. Can only wait wait and wait.. I am running out of patience..


*Usually it changes between 12 and 2 pm indian time. *


----------



## nkdangar

*85 dry days and still counting..*


----------



## Harman cheema

nkdangar said:


> *85 dry days and still counting..*


Same as you bro


----------



## aushub

nkdangar said:


> *85 dry days and still counting..*


Whatever that meant.. "Dry Days".. Very scandalous statement


----------



## sim brar

Hi
Anyone please tell me normally how many days take for tourist visa grant .my father in law apply for tourist visa .


----------



## Harman cheema

sim brar said:


> Hi
> Anyone please tell me normally how many days take for tourist visa grant .my father in law apply for tourist visa .


2 weeks ...


----------



## sim brar

Harman cheema said:


> 2 weeks ...


Hi harman
2weeks is maximum time or minimum time .


----------



## sim brar

sim brar said:


> Hi harman
> 2weeks is maximum time or minimum time .


Hi harman 
2 weeks are maximum time or minimum time .


----------



## nkdangar

sim brar said:


> Hi harman
> 2 weeks are maximum time or minimum time .


Sometimes they grant TV in 1 or 2 days and it might also take a month:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sim brar

nkdangar said:


> Sometimes they grant TV in 1 or 2 days and it might also take a month:fingerscrossed:


Thanks nkdangar


----------



## Harman cheema

sim brar said:


> Hi harman
> 2 weeks are maximum time or minimum time .


Max time .. But it depend on case to case..


----------



## vepesh

sim brar said:


> Hi harman
> 2weeks is maximum time or minimum time .


Hi,

It’s different case to case. Age is important as medicals play a significant role in your case if the applicant has a medical history it may take time. My friend’s parents applied for tourist visa. His mother got visa quickly where as his father had to wait. His father was diagnosed with heart condition so they looked into his application in detail.

If there is no medical condition you best bet is 3 weeks.


----------



## Harman cheema

Any visa so far???


----------



## balhary

Medical cleared


----------



## Harman cheema

balhary said:


> Medical cleared


Congrates


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



balhary said:


> Medical cleared


Hi balhary,
Congrats for medical clearance 
hope now it will not take much time to receive visa grant for you:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaiganesh

common AHC guys give us some hope.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Plz AHC god give us visa.


----------



## jaiganesh

Srsrsrsr said:


> Plz AHC god give us visa.


hey bro just checked the spread sheet.
your DOl was 07.01.2013
what's your medical date and is still awaiting or cleared?
Your file is yet to be queued for final decision.

Damn man, call AHC for the reason


----------



## nkdangar

Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN.


----------



## Harman cheema

Srsrsrsr said:


> Plz AHC god give us visa.


True bro ... 85 days n still counting..


----------



## singh_26

*1 Week Left*



Harman cheema said:


> True bro ... 85 days n still counting..


Hi Harman,
Just one week left for you. i am pretty sure you will receive your grant letter by next friday:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

jaiganesh said:


> hey bro just checked the spread sheet.
> your DOl was 07.01.2013
> what's your medical date and is still awaiting or cleared?
> Your file is yet to be queued for final decision.
> 
> Damn man, call AHC for the reason


Yes my medical has already been cleared and file sent on queue on first week of July. I dont know why they queued so late. I am waiting for the visa grant.


----------



## rpandit

87 days in queue...left the hope...dont want to go now..
goodbye forum..


----------



## Harman cheema

singh_26 said:


> Hi Harman,
> Just one week left for you. i am pretty sure you will receive your grant letter by next friday:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Thanx bro... But i dont understand 1 thing.. My wife was here in 2010 on 485 visa and at that time i submitted all the documents and they approved visa and now again i have to submit all the documents.. Why they taking so much time ??? Once they approved earlier


----------



## singh_26

*Mystery*



Harman cheema said:


> Thanx bro... But i dont understand 1 thing.. My wife was here in 2010 on 485 visa and at that time i submitted all the documents and they approved visa and now again i have to submit all the documents.. Why they taking so much time ??? Once they approved earlier


Hi Harman,
Don't know how ahc WORK'S. It's a big mystery for everyone even for AHC operator's


----------



## Spousevisa

This is seriously getting very irritating day by day.. When previous applicants got their grants within 78 days then why aren't they granting visa to applicants who have completed more than 85 days now


----------



## abhisek

One thing I fail to understand...when it takes some time for medical clearance, why on earth people whose medical got delayed have to wait another 90 days when the file is queued. It got delayed due to no reason of applicants but rather due to incompetence of global medical. The system is not fair.


----------



## jagha86

hello mates..!!! how all going.?hope more people getting visas & my wishes for people who all r waiting.. i was in this forum few months ago.. this was more helpful here.. i was waiting for long time & got my visa by feb 2013. now am in sydney with my wife..i have waited for 418 painful days.. thnk u soo much for ur support guys..


----------



## jagha86

can any1 send the link for spreadsheet plzz


----------



## nannu

jagha86 said:


> can any1 send the link for spreadsheet plzz


Hi jagha,

Spreadsheet link is in my signature.

Nannu


----------



## singh_26

*HI*



jagha86 said:


> hello mates..!!! how all going.?hope more people getting visas & my wishes for people who all r waiting.. i was in this forum few months ago.. this was more helpful here.. i was waiting for long time & got my visa by feb 2013. now am in sydney with my wife..i have waited for 418 painful days.. thnk u soo much for ur support guys..


hi Jagha,
Welcome back to Forum 
May i know why it took 418 days to get you visa grant..
any delay from your side to submit document's or any other reason???


----------



## singh_26

*HI*



jagha86 said:


> hello mates..!!! how all going.?hope more people getting visas & my wishes for people who all r waiting.. i was in this forum few months ago.. this was more helpful here.. i was waiting for long time & got my visa by feb 2013. now am in sydney with my wife..i have waited for 418 painful days.. thnk u soo much for ur support guys..


Hi Jagha86,
It took almost 6 months to get CO allocated to you and you took 6 month's more to submit additional Document's ???
May i know the reason please:noidea:


----------



## nannu

*Inactive users in Grey colour*

Hi All,

On your request and suggestion, I have highlighted the details of inactive users in Grey and added a comment in Column "S". 

If any user's details have been changed to grey, but they are actively following the forum and/or the Spread Sheet, then please post a reply or submit a comment in the SS, using the form, to indicate that you are active.

Also it will be highly appreciated if all users have same usernames in the SS and on the forum. That way it would be easier to track users and update the SS.

Nannu


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



nannu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On your request and suggestion, I have highlighted the details of inactive users in Grey and added a comment in Column "S".
> 
> If any user's details have been changed to grey, but they are actively following the forum and/or the Spread Sheet, then please post a reply or submit a comment in the SS, using the form, to indicate that you are active.
> 
> Also it will be highly appreciated if all users have same usernames in the SS and on the forum. That way it would be easier to track users and update the SS.
> 
> Nannu


Hi Nannu,
Good work nannu


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi RPandit,

I can understand your frustration.. But don't loose hope.. Next week will be our turn may be.. :fingerscrossed:



rpandit said:


> 87 days in queue...left the hope...dont want to go now..
> goodbye forum..


----------



## chiragb

nannu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On your request and suggestion, I have highlighted the details of inactive users in Grey and added a comment in Column "S".
> 
> If any user's details have been changed to grey, but they are actively following the forum and/or the Spread Sheet, then please post a reply or submit a comment in the SS, using the form, to indicate that you are active.
> 
> Also it will be highly appreciated if all users have same usernames in the SS and on the forum. That way it would be easier to track users and update the SS.
> 
> Nannu


Good work nannu..


----------



## rpandit

Spousevisa said:


> Hi RPandit,
> 
> I can understand your frustration.. But don't loose hope.. Next week will be our turn may be.. :fingerscrossed:


my co said that it will come by august end..but she promoted as sco...only 9 working days left in august...i dnt have any person as co to contact...this wait seems endless to me..but i will wait more 9 days..dont have any other option.


----------



## Spousevisa

Good that your CO informed you that u will get it by end of august.. Isn't this a positive response! You have waited for 8 months already.. Be strong and wait for 9 more days because you are very close to your grant.. 
I know how difficult it is to stay away from your partner.. Even I am in the same situation or rather I should say many of us are in the same boat.. But let's not loose hope when we are so close to it 



rpandit said:


> my co said that it will come by august end..but she promoted as sco...only 9 working days left in august...i dnt have any person as co to contact...this wait seems endless to me..but i will wait more 9 days..dont have any other option.


----------



## singh_26

*Cheer's*



rpandit said:


> my co said that it will come by august end..but she promoted as sco...only 9 working days left in august...i dnt have any person as co to contact...this wait seems endless to me..but i will wait more 9 days..dont have any other option.


Hi rpandit Ji,
Your CO promoted to SCO only to grant you visa asap.
trust your CO who is now SCO.. it is a good sign pandit ji..just stay calm for few more days and when you will receive your grant letter please don't forget to share it on Forum.
Just chill chill just chill :music::music::music:op2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: :rockon::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## vinodreddy_y

Hi Guys,
Even my CO mentioned me that a decision will be taken on my wife's application coming week. Hopefully we see some grant's this week.


----------



## singh_26

*information*



vinodreddy_y said:


> Hi Guys,
> Even my CO mentioned me that a decision will be taken on my wife's application coming week. Hopefully we see some grant's this week.


hi vinod,
that's a good news. did he sent you any mail ???
means how he informed you???


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hello all
Is there anyone who got a call from co for their interview..
Do anyone have the no...
Asking this as i got a call from delhi no today which i missed 
And i can't call back on that..
And was wondering if it can be from co..
As i noticed some people in the list are contacted by co on saturdays also..
So just in case.. If i missed it..??? I need to be sure.. As its making me crazy..


----------



## chiragb

Amaanisingh said:


> Hello all
> Is there anyone who got a call from co for their interview..
> Do anyone have the no...
> Asking this as i got a call from delhi no today which i missed
> And i can't call back on that..
> And was wondering if it can be from co..
> As i noticed some people in the list are contacted by co on saturdays also..
> So just in case.. If i missed it..??? I need to be sure.. As its making me crazy..


Hi , 

You can email to co stating that you missed call from ahc. 

Hopefully , they will reply to your email or call you on monday to followup.. 

Dont worry . You will be fine )


----------



## Rashu.m

hi guys,
i have been following this forum for last 2 week & finally decided to sign up for this forum to keep every1 updated. This forum is really helpful to all those waiting for their 309 visa. i am in ss with the name of Rashu & hopefully as per the ss i am the next one to get visa grant


----------



## Amaanisingh

chiragb said:


> Hi ,
> 
> You can email to co stating that you missed call from ahc.
> 
> Hopefully , they will reply to your email or call you on monday to followup..
> 
> Dont worry . You will be fine )


Thing is i am not yet assigned any co..


----------



## singh_26

*HI*



Amaanisingh said:


> Thing is i am not yet assigned any co..


Hi Amaanisingh,
No need to panic ..as i observed from ss you are june applicant and may applicant's still waiting for CO to assign.
let us suppose if CO called you and you didn't picked the call then they will call you again or else they will e-mail.
but i think AHC or CO will not call you on saturday but as you mentioned some people in ss received call on saturday then may be they put wrong date in ss(as per my assumption)


----------



## singh_26

*Best of Luck*



Rashu.m said:


> hi guys,
> i have been following this forum for last 2 week & finally decided to sign up for this forum to keep every1 updated. This forum is really helpful to all those waiting for their 309 visa. i am in ss with the name of Rashu & hopefully as per the ss i am the next one to get visa grant


Hi Rashu.m,

welcome to forum...
you completed 89 days and tomorrow you are going to complete 90
days so best of luck for next week.hope you will receive your grant letter on monday itself....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nannu

Rashu.m said:


> hi guys,
> i have been following this forum for last 2 week & finally decided to sign up for this forum to keep every1 updated. This forum is really helpful to all those waiting for their 309 visa. i am in ss with the name of Rashu & hopefully as per the ss i am the next one to get visa grant


Hi Rashu,

Welcome to the forum!!!

Yes, you can expect your visa next week :fingerscrossed:

Nannu


----------



## Simvik

Hi i am simon 
New to this forum
DOL : 19 feb 2013
CO was assigned in april 2013
File queued at the end of may (dont remember exact date)
Going to get over with 6 months in toto on 19 aug 2013.
Can someday please add me and tell how long will it take?


----------



## Simvik

Hi i am simon 
New to this forum
DOL : 19 feb 2013
CO was assigned in april 2013
File queued at the end of may (dont remember exact date)
Going to get over with 6 months in toto on 19 aug 2013.
Can someone please add me and tell how long will it take?


----------



## Amaanisingh

singh_26 said:


> Hi Amaanisingh,
> No need to panic ..as i observed from ss you are june applicant and may applicant's still waiting for CO to assign.
> let us suppose if CO called you and you didn't picked the call then they will call you again or else they will e-mail.
> but i think AHC or CO will not call you on saturday but as you mentioned some people in ss received call on saturday then may be they put wrong date in ss(as per my assumption)


Thank you so much..
I was going crazzzy.. 
If by any means i missed any call.. They will definately email my agent first.. So i am just waiting for monday with big hopes
And Btw
This forum and all people like you..
Doing so much good thing ..
As this wait literally put one in deep depression but u people keep it going ..
I am a silent reader of this forum..
I check it first thing in the morning and last thing before sleepin..
A biggg thank you to allll the people out there.. Who are doing this wonderful job.. Keep it up..eace:


----------



## nkdangar

Completed 180 days, and in queue for 87 days now, so strongly expect the visa this coming week.


----------



## vinodreddy_y

singh_26 said:


> hi vinod,
> that's a good news. did he sent you any mail ???
> means how he informed you???



He dropped me an email saying this after I submitted more additional documentation. 


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Simvik

Hi i am simon 
New to this forum
DOL : 19 feb 2013
CO was assigned in april 2013
File queued at the end of may (dont remember exact date)
Going to get over with 6 months in toto on 19 aug 2013.
Can someone please add me and tell how long will it take?

:grouphug:some one HEAR ME TOO PLEASE


----------



## Simvik

Hi nkdanger
What was your DOL? &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Srsrsrsr

abhisek said:


> One thing I fail to understand...when it takes some time for medical clearance, why on earth people whose medical got delayed have to wait another 90 days when the file is queued. It got delayed due to no reason of applicants but rather due to incompetence of global medical. The system is not fair.


I dont think after completing 7 months or plus one dont have to wait for another 90 days. My friend got his visa after a month file was queued but he got in 8 months time. I have completed 7 months and 12 days since DOL and more than a month in queue. Hope this monday god grace upon me too. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nkdangar

Simvik said:


> Hi nkdanger
> What was your DOL? ��


19-02-2013

start following the spreadsheet at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome to forum*



Simvik said:


> Hi i am simon
> New to this forum
> DOL : 19 feb 2013
> CO was assigned in april 2013
> File queued at the end of may (dont remember exact date)
> Going to get over with 6 months in toto on 19 aug 2013.
> Can someday please add me and tell how long will it take?


Hi Simon,

Welcome to forum...
I think you will receive visa by august end or till 10 september.
so best of luck for next 20 days.
And you can add your details by following the link below in my signature's.


----------



## singh_26

*HI*



nkdangar said:


> Completed 180 days, and in queue for 87 days now, so strongly expect the visa this coming week.


Hi nkdangar,
Yes i hope and wish too you will receive your visa grant this coming week.
let's hope for the best buddy :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



Amaanisingh said:


> Thank you so much..
> I was going crazzzy..
> If by any means i missed any call.. They will definately email my agent first.. So i am just waiting for monday with big hopes
> And Btw
> This forum and all people like you..
> Doing so much good thing ..
> As this wait literally put one in deep depression but u people keep it going ..
> I am a silent reader of this forum..
> I check it first thing in the morning and last thing before sleepin..
> A biggg thank you to allll the people out there.. Who are doing this wonderful job.. Keep it up..eace:


Hi Amniaingh,
Thanks ..hope you get CO assigned soon.


----------



## Simvik

singh_26 said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Welcome to forum...
> I think you will receive visa by august end or till 10 september.
> so best of luck for next 20 days.
> And you can add your details by following the link below in my signature's.



Thanks for the reply
I have added my details in SS
10 september is too far oh god!


----------



## singh_26

*Assumption*



Simvik said:


> Thanks for the reply
> I have added my details in SS
> 10 september is too far oh god!


HI Simon,
This is only my assumption. you can receive visa next week also so be positive


----------



## Simvik

Yes be positive is the key
What was the DOL of the last visa granted? Who soever here hot the visa 
Any idea?


----------



## singh_26

*Spreadsheet*



Simvik said:


> Yes be positive is the key
> What was the DOL of the last visa granted? Who soever here hot the visa
> Any idea?


Hi Simon,
Go to this link you will come to know everything.

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home


----------



## Simvik

Yeah
Thanks


----------



## Simvik

nkdangar said:


> 19-02-2013
> 
> start following the spreadsheet at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


Hi nkdanger
Its 180 days for me too but i dnt know exact date for queue. It was in the last week of may 
Not able to understand the spreadsheet


----------



## nkdangar

Simvik said:


> Hi nkdanger
> Its 180 days for me too but i dnt know exact date for queue. It was in the last week of may
> Not able to understand the spreadsheet


In the spreadsheet, you can see the applicants Date of lodgement, case officer, additional docs requested, when it was sent, date when file queued etc...

Mine was queued on 23 May and i hope to get visa in the next week starting tomorrow. All the best to you too..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Simvik

Thanks alot nkdanger
I came back to india on 31 may and was told that my file is already in queue
Even i expect it this week
Hope we both will get visa soon


----------



## aushub

89days in queue, I hope the new week will show a silver lining as per so many group members prediciting more grants from tomorrow.. it ll be 90days tomo since our file has been queued.. I hope not to wait and lose any hope further. Feeling soo low..


----------



## Simvik

aushub said:


> 89days in queue, I hope the new week will show a silver lining as per so many group members prediciting more grants from tomorrow.. it ll be 90days tomo since our file has been queued.. I hope not to wait and lose any hope further. Feeling soo low..


Dont feel low
You will soon get your visa :hippie:


----------



## Harman cheema

Same her like other co applicants 87 days in queue and still counting


----------



## rpandit

aushub said:


> 89days in queue, I hope the new week will show a silver lining as per so many group members prediciting more grants from tomorrow.. it ll be 90days tomo since our file has been queued.. I hope not to wait and lose any hope further. Feeling soo low..


same case..89 days in queue..


----------



## Harman cheema

rpandit said:


> same case..89 days in queue..


Pandit ji you are next....


----------



## Rimz

Hello all,
I don't know the exact date but I am sure that It was queued for final decision in 1st week of June. So what you guys say ...................:fingerscrossed:
Nd congrats to ol who got their visas ......


----------



## nannu

Rimz said:


> Hello all,
> I don't know the exact date but I am sure that It was queued for final decision in 1st week of June. So what you guys say ...................:fingerscrossed:
> Nd congrats to ol who got their visas ......


Hi Rimz, the 60-90 days theory has proved correct for some time now. If your file was queued in 1st week of june, then you can expect your visa in September.

Nannu


----------



## Amaanisingh

singh_26 said:


> Hi Amniaingh,
> Thanks ..hope you get CO assigned soon.


Thank u 
Its amaani singh


----------



## Becky26

Good luck for the start of a new week.

Becky


----------



## klight12

Good luck to all. Hopefully some visa will come this week


----------



## farkot

Best of luck to

SRVJ
Arpitaravlia
Rashu
Nanduu
Nkdangar
Spousevisa
Kharel76
Sus76
Rpandit
Harman Cheema.

You are all the guys sitting either on 90 or past it. Hope you all get your visa today or else on wednesday as tuesday is publich holiday for AHC.


----------



## aushub

hi Farkot,

thanks for wishing us. My wife's (Nanduu) file has been in queue for 90days today. and I am not sure when we would get my wife's visa. As I pointed few days ago, understanding AHCs modus operandi or a pattern or even a trend is very difficult. They change their methods ever so often. its totally foolproof. sometimes they give visas before a holiday, sometimes they hold them till the holidays are over.. it's so tough to decipher their act.. just wait, what else.. 



farkot said:


> Best of luck to
> 
> SRVJ
> Arpitaravlia
> Rashu
> Nanduu
> Nkdangar
> Spousevisa
> Kharel76
> Sus76
> Rpandit
> Harman Cheema.
> 
> You are all the guys sitting either on 90 or past it. Hope you all get your visa today or else on wednesday as tuesday is publich holiday for AHC.


----------



## singh_26

*Reminder*



nannu said:


> Hi Rimz, the 60-90 days theory has proved correct for some time now. If your file was queued in 1st week of june, then you can expect your visa in September.
> 
> Nannu


Hi Nannu & SRvj,
Just A gentle reminder. Please update the SS


----------



## singh_26

*Co ???*

Best of luck to user's *Cute1987*, *Jayeshkumar* and* Badshah* in SS
Hope they wil get *CO assigned* today :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Simvik

Some please update me in SS. 
I did it but Cant see my name


----------



## singh_26

*Spread sheet Entries*



Simvik said:


> Some please update me in SS.
> I did it but Cant see my name


Hi Simon,
You will see your name in SS. when Nannu Or SRvj update it. Wait for sometime
as they both are on holiday's and don't worry i hope within one day one of them will update it


----------



## rpandit

let see who are lucky..i hope atleast 20 may should be clear by ahc today...good luck guys and sit tightly to see the miracle of ahc..


----------



## Simvik

Thanks
Completed 180 days in total


----------



## shilga

Simvik said:


> Some please update me in SS.
> I did it but Cant see my name


I'm also waiting for my updates!


----------



## Simvik

Hi shilga
We have to wait for few days. 
What is your DOL


----------



## singh_26

*Spread sheet Entries*



shilga said:


> I'm also waiting for my updates!


Hi Shilga And Simon,
Your entries are there in SS in *Form Responses 1* page. just it needs to be enter in main SS page *1 october 2011 onwards*. So please wait


----------



## Simvik

Hey thanks alot singh_26


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu & SRvj,
> Just A gentle reminder. Please update the SS


Have Patience Singh,

Give us a day's break :tea:, at least on Sunday :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nannu

*Welcome...and don't forget to update the SS when you get your VISA*

*Hi shilga, Simvik, and shahan,

Welcome to the forum, I have added your details to SS. *

*Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for the rest of us.*

:welcome:

Nannu


----------



## Simvik

Thanks alot 
Yes surely i will update the SS
Will ask the exact dates


----------



## nannu

Simvik said:


> Thanks
> Completed 180 days in total


Hi Simvik,

You have only provided you DOL, the SS will not be of much help to you, unless you provide atleast DOL and queued date. 

It will be best if you provide all the dates DOL, CO assigned, Docs submitted, and Queued for final decision. 

*Do you know the date when your CO contacted you for the first time?

Do you know if you file has been queued for final decision? If yes, do you know the date?
*

Nannu


----------



## Simvik

My file was queued in the may last week and co contacted my husband in april.
I will ask for the exact dates


----------



## Spousevisa

I had emailed my CO asking for an update and I got an auto reply saying that she is on leave from 16th August until 21st August.. No wonder why there were no grants last week after Monday.. I assume there would be many other officers including Senior Case officers who would be on leave... 
P.S. *this is just my assumption*


----------



## singh_26

*Break*



nannu said:


> Have Patience Singh,
> 
> Give us a day's break :tea:, at least on Sunday :lol::lol::lol:


Hi Nannu Ji ,
After you receive your grant letter which i wish you receive ASAp.
There will be long break for you 
And You know i have lot of Patience (waited *83 days *for CO to allocated) 
Just want to write something for our SS administrator's on forum thats why post for SS updation :tea:
have a nice day ahead


----------



## singh_26

*Leave's*



Spousevisa said:


> I had emailed my CO asking for an update and I got an auto reply saying that she is on leave from 16th August until 21st August.. No wonder why there were no grants last week after Monday.. I assume there would be many other officers including Senior Case officers who would be on leave...
> P.S. *this is just my assumption*


Hi Spousevisa,
You are right i also thought of emailing my CO but then i didn't as tomorrow they again have holiday for Raksha bandhan and if we have holidays like this then we surely apply leave for friday and monday 
So by this we can conclude that at least we and AHC have one thing in common and that is leave planning management


----------



## singh_26

*File Queued*



singh_26 said:


> Hi Spousevisa,
> You are right i also thought of emailing my CO but then i didn't as tomorrow they again have holiday for Raksha bandhan and if we have holidays like this then we surely apply leave for friday and monday
> So by this we can conclude that at least we and AHC have one thing in common and that is leave planning management


Hi All,
I am so Happy* My file queued for final decision* just received mail from my CO
:bounce::bounce::bounce::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2::rockon::rockon::rockon::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Spousevisa

Nice.. Congrats!!!:tea:
So now go update your SS 




singh_26 said:


> Hi All,
> I am so Happy* My file queued for final decision* just received mail from my CO
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2::rockon::rockon::rockon::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## nkdangar

singh_26 said:


> Hi All,
> I am so Happy* My file queued for final decision* just received mail from my CO
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2::rockon::rockon::rockon::whoo::whoo::whoo:


:drum:Congo...:drum:


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi All,
> I am so Happy* My file queued for final decision* just received mail from my CO
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2::rockon::rockon::rockon::whoo::whoo::whoo:


*
Congratulations Singh......:bounce::bounce::bounce:!! 
Good beginning of the week for you !!!! *


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



Spousevisa said:


> Nice.. Congrats!!!:tea:
> So now go update your SS


Hi Spousevisa and nkdangar,
Thanks a lot hope you both will receive your visa grant today itself.:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Simvik

nannu said:


> *
> Congratulations Singh......:bounce::bounce::bounce:!!
> Good beginning of the week for you !!!! *


Congratulations singh :bounce:


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



nannu said:


> *
> Congratulations Singh......:bounce::bounce::bounce:!!
> Good beginning of the week for you !!!! *


Hi Nannu,
yes and thanks to you for updating my details so fast in SS. very excited to see the case queued for final decision and visa grant column filled in front of my name since i joined this forum :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :bounce:


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi All,
> I am so Happy* My file queued for final decision* just received mail from my CO
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2::rockon::rockon::rockon::whoo::whoo::whoo:


*I have updated the SS withing minutes ... Scared :typing::behindsofa: that you will put a reminder again !!! *

*Just kidding buddy !!!! ound:ound:ound:ound:*


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



Simvik said:


> Congratulations singh :bounce:


Hi Simon,
Thanks a lot :tea: :tea: :tea:


----------



## singh_26

*Laugh*



nannu said:


> *I have updated the SS withing minutes ... Scared :typing::behindsofa: that you will put a reminder again !!! *
> 
> *Just kidding buddy !!!! ound:ound:ound:ound:*


Hi Nannu,
Yes even i wrote on chat in SS. i think you didn't notice it


----------



## Spousevisa

Thanks Singh...
So thoughtful of you.. hope your words come true 



singh_26 said:


> Hi Spousevisa and nkdangar,
> Thanks a lot hope you both will receive your visa grant today itself.:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> Yes even i wrote on chat in SS. i think you didn't notice it


No, i did not, I was busy updating your details.


----------



## singh_26

*Prediction*



nannu said:


> No, i did not, I was busy updating your details.


Hi Nannu,
Now please start preparing next 3 months Visa Grant's prediction list and please put my name in the list


----------



## saras712

Congrets singh-26:ranger::clap2::clap2:


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



saras712 said:


> Congrets singh-26:ranger::clap2::clap2:


Hi saras712,
Thanks a lot.


----------



## saras712

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> Now please start preparing next 3 months Visa Grant's prediction list and please put my name in the list


hahahahahahah............chill down dear.......singh-26:dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## singh_26

*Excitement*



saras712 said:


> hahahahahahah............chill down dear.......singh-26:dance::dance::dance::dance:


HI Saras712,
Can not control my excitement dear as the day is getting closer when i am with my lovely bubbly wife


----------



## saras712

singh_26 said:


> HI Saras712,
> Can not control my excitement dear as the day is getting closer when i am with my lovely bubbly wife


I understand mate hard to control emotion,but let the time work....you will be fine:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::amen::amen::amen::amen:


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> Now please start preparing next 3 months Visa Grant's prediction list and please put my name in the list


Looks like you are on fire man :flame: .... Chill :rockon::rockon: .... now relax for couple of months... let other who are already on the list get off the list and make place for others!!


----------



## rpandit

very very congratulation Mr.singh..


----------



## klight12

Congrats Singh, Nice to see that your file in queue now. Best wishes for your visa grant.hopefully mid september.


----------



## singh_26

*Excitement*



nannu said:


> Looks like you are on fire man :flame: .... Chill :rockon::rockon: .... now relax for couple of months... let other who are already on the list get off the list and make place for others!!


Hi Nannu,
Let me enjoy this moment  i know once i receive my visa grant after that there will be a tough time for me for couple of month's for getting job and all other stuff..so want to live the moment in which i am and also i am so excited today for some other's reason can't share it but today really a good lucky day for me :rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## nannu

*90 days*

Hi 

Shuriti
Rashu
SRVJ
Rpandit
Sus76
Kharel76
Farkot


You all have completed 90 days, So are you keeping your bags ready!!!! 

Soon we will be congratulating you!!!


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



rpandit said:


> very very congratulation Mr.singh..


Hi rpandit,
Thanks a lot and good to see your thread as you were upset last weekend


----------



## singh_26

*Hope*



klight12 said:


> Congrats Singh, Nice to see that your file in queue now. Best wishes for your visa grant.hopefully mid september.


Hi klight12,
Thanks a lot and i wish all receive their visa by mid spetember :amen::amen::amen:


----------



## Simvik

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> Now please start preparing next 3 months Visa Grant's prediction list and please put my name in the list


Hi nannu
My file was queued for visa grant on 16 may 2013
Please update :focus:


----------



## nannu

*Rock and Roll*



singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> Let me enjoy this moment  i know once i receive my visa grant after that there will be a tough time for me for couple of month's for getting job and all other stuff..so want to live the moment in which i am and also i am so excited today for some other's reason can't share it but today really a good lucky day for me :rockon::rockon::rockon:


*Okay then.... Rock & Roll * :rockon::lalala::drum:


----------



## singh_26

*Serious*



nannu said:


> *Okay then.... Rock & Roll * :rockon::lalala::drum:


Hi nannu,
Simon wants us (Specially me) to focus on SS (back to topic) so be serious now


----------



## Simvik

180 days and 96 days in queue 
Eagerly waiting 
Fingers crossed


----------



## singh_26

*Visa Grant*



Simvik said:


> 180 days and 96 days in queue
> Eagerly waiting
> Fingers crossed


Hi Simon,
I think this week you and many other who have crossed 90 days will get visa grant ..so chill


----------



## nannu

*Be ready...you are close to getting it !!!*



Simvik said:


> Hi nannu
> My file was queued for visa grant on 16 may 2013
> Please update :focus:


Thanks for the update!!!

SS updated. 

*You have completed 95 days...be ready...your visa can come any moment now :biggrin1:*


----------



## Simvik

singh_26 said:


> Hi nannu,
> Simon wants us (Specially me) to focus on SS (back to topic) so be serious now


Ha ha just found that emoticon with the board funny 
:tea:


----------



## Simvik

nannu said:


> Thanks for the update!!!
> 
> SS updated.
> 
> *You have completed 95 days...be ready...your visa can come any moment now :biggrin1:*


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_26

*cheer's*



Simvik said:


> Ha ha just found that emoticon with the board funny
> :tea:


   :tea:


----------



## aushub

Whats up boys and girls.. The enthusiasm on the forum seems to be overflowing this morning.. It's amazing to see soo many excited members out there.. I wish AHC grants visa to atleast one person from the forum, then we'll know what's really going on..


----------



## Harman cheema

Congrates singh 22.. I hope you will get your visa soon... All the best


----------



## preet17

Hello to senior expat's and newbie's

I am also a newbie to this forum..n like u all eagerly waiting for my visa..as my DOl is 4th april13 
CO allocated on 4th june13. Additional documents sent on 6th July 13. No e mail from CO yet..don no what's going on!!


----------



## Spousevisa

HI Preet,

Call up AHC and ask for an update. Ask them if they have received your medical clearance.. If medical clearance is received then ask them whether your file has been queued for final decision or not...

Contact Number - 011 4122100.. Press 1 and then 2



preet17 said:


> Hello to senior expat's and newbie's
> 
> I am also a newbie to this forum..n like u all eagerly waiting for my visa..as my DOl is 4th april13
> CO allocated on 4th june13. Additional documents sent on 6th July 13. No e mail from CO yet..don no what's going on!!


----------



## aushub

Any updates from AHC or any grants to any member??? Please update.. Eagerly waiting for the flood gates of the visas to open.. everyone is waiting here..


----------



## aushub

Any changes in TFN status, please update too??


----------



## OZVISA

Are federal elections going to affect visa grants


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



Harman cheema said:


> Congrates singh 22.. I hope you will get your visa soon... All the best


hI cheema 22,
Thanks a lot .


----------



## Spousevisa

No.. elections will not effect the grants.. 



OZVISA said:


> Are federal elections going to affect visa grants


----------



## nannu

*Welcome...and don't forget to update the SS when you get your VISA*



preet17 said:


> Hello to senior expat's and newbie's
> 
> I am also a newbie to this forum..n like u all eagerly waiting for my visa..as my DOl is 4th april13
> CO allocated on 4th june13. Additional documents sent on 6th July 13. No e mail from CO yet..don no what's going on!!


Hi Preet17,

Welcome to the forum, I have added your details to SS. 

Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.

:welcome:

Nannu


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> hI cheema 22,
> Thanks a lot .





Harman cheema said:


> Congrates singh 22.. I hope you will get your visa soon... All the best


LoL ound:ound:ound: I like your way of communicating!!


----------



## aushub

OZVISA said:


> Are federal elections going to affect visa grants


I sincerely hope not..


----------



## vepesh

nannu said:


> lol ound:ound:ound: I like your way of communicating!!


hey nannu when do u think you will get your visa..


----------



## Spousevisa

Yeah me too.. :fingerscrossed:



aushub said:


> I sincerely hope not..


----------



## nannu

vepesh said:


> hey nannu when do u think you will get your visa..


I think  mine will come in 1st or 2nd week of Oct.


----------



## nannu

nannu said:


> I think  mine will come in 1st or 2nd week of Oct.


But sooner would be better  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## preet17

nannu said:


> Hi Preet17,
> 
> Welcome to the forum, I have added your details to SS.
> 
> Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.
> 
> :welcome:
> 
> Nannu


Thank you heaps..


----------



## singh_26

*Fun Time*



nannu said:


> LoL ound:ound:ound: I like your way of communicating!!


Hi Nannu,
Even sitting far away but by this way of communication you can imagine how close we are and concerned about each and everyone in the forum


----------



## singh_26

*Visa Grant*



aushub said:


> Whats up boys and girls.. The enthusiasm on the forum seems to be overflowing this morning.. It's amazing to see soo many excited members out there.. I wish AHC grants visa to atleast one person from the forum, then we'll know what's really going on..


Hi Aushub,
I think within one hour we can expect visa's grant flowing.
hope my word's come true for those who are waiting for so long..:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## preet17

Spousevisa said:


> HI Preet,
> 
> Call up AHC and ask for an update. Ask them if they have received your medical clearance.. If medical clearance is received then ask them whether your file has been queued for final decision or not...
> 
> Contact Number - 011 4122100.. Press 1 and then 2


Actually I was in aus from may till July13 on TV and CO called me on 4th June n had an interview n requested medical n Australian pcc coz I stayed there for 4 years n after that had my medical in Australia which took 3 weeks..n sent the doc on 6th july.n received an e mail from AHC about doc received on 19th July n after a week CO called me to confirm few details..n I don no if case is queued yet or not...

Felt should tell exactly about my case to get right suggestions..
Thanx heaps


----------



## Spousevisa

Oh then it that case you need to ask your CO about your current status.. Either through email or phone call... 



preet17 said:


> Actually I was in aus from may till July13 on TV and CO called me on 4th June n had an interview n requested medical n Australian pcc coz I stayed there for 4 years n after that had my medical in Australia which took 3 weeks..n sent the doc on 6th july.n received an e mail from AHC about doc received on 19th July n after a week CO called me to confirm few details..n I don no if case is queued yet or not...
> 
> Felt should tell exactly about my case to get right suggestions..
> Thanx heaps


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> Hi All,
> I am so Happy* My file queued for final decision* just received mail from my CO
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2::rockon::rockon::rockon::whoo::whoo::whoo:



Many many congratulations singh!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 

:becky::becky::becky::becky: :tea::tea::tea:
Not long for now either.
I should say your CO was very quick in queuing your file for final decision.
You're lucky; its been almost a month and I haven't even heard anything about my medicals I did.

Congratulations again,
Becky


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> Many many congratulations singh!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> :becky::becky::becky::becky: :tea::tea::tea:
> Not long for now either.
> I should say your CO was very quick in queuing your file for final decision.
> You're lucky; its been almost a month and I haven't even heard anything about my medicals I did.
> 
> Congratulations again,
> Becky


Hi Becky...you will hear from your CO once you complete 10-12 weeks after DOL...and most likely ur file will be queued soon after that.


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



Becky26 said:


> Many many congratulations singh!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> :becky::becky::becky::becky: :tea::tea::tea:
> Not long for now either.
> I should say your CO was very quick in queuing your file for final decision.
> You're lucky; its been almost a month and I haven't even heard anything about my medicals I did.
> 
> Congratulations again,
> Becky


Hi Becky26,
Thanks but my case is totally different from you.CO allocated to me after 83 days from DOL and your's is with in a week as AHC changed their procedure. so for you there is a long way to go but i wish it will cut short :tea:


----------



## Harman cheema

Hello friends... Any good news for my may applicant friends???


----------



## rpandit

Harman cheema said:


> Hello friends... Any good news for my may applicant friends???


not yet..
i think its empty day for us..
only 1 hour left..


----------



## nannu

rpandit said:


> not yet..
> i think its empty day for us..
> only 1 hour left..


Have you people checked for TFN update?


----------



## Harman cheema

nannu said:


> Have you people checked for TFN update?


Nannu baba ji predict something for me


----------



## singh_26

*Prediction*



Harman cheema said:


> Nannu baba ji predict something for me


Yes nannu predict something for cheema 22 and all other's who passed 90 days


----------



## rpandit

nannu said:


> Have you people checked for TFN update?


not updated yet..yes i checked it..


----------



## Harman cheema

Thanks singh 22 for my support... Singh 22 its been 88 days now...


----------



## singh_26

*Last Week*



Harman cheema said:


> Thanks singh 22 for my support... Singh 22 its been 88 days now...


Hi Cheema 22,
I strongly hope that you will receive visa this week.


----------



## rpandit

not even single grant today..dnt no what the hell ahc people doing?


----------



## Harman cheema

Yes no good news except our singh 22 file sent for final decision... Cheers singh 22


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Yes nannu predict something for cheema 22 and all other's who passed 90 days


If only my pridiction were to come true, i would have predicted it for all of us!!

But i really hope that AHC will stick to 90 days funda and you people will get it in thos week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_26

*Cheers*



Harman cheema said:


> Yes no good news except our singh 22 file sent for final decision... Cheers singh 22


Cheer's Cheema 22 :tea:


----------



## Simvik

Hi everyone
I got my visa today 
Such a happy moment 
Hope you all will soon get your visa
Goodluck to you all
Please update my SS
Thankyou


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



Simvik said:


> Hi everyone
> I got my visa today
> Such a happy moment
> Hope you all will soon get your visa
> Goodluck to you all
> Please update my SS
> Thankyou


Hi Simon,

Congratulation it's time for celebration 
have a happy married life ahead   
:thumb:lane:lane:lane::clap2::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## Becky26

Simvik said:


> Hi everyone
> I got my visa today
> Such a happy moment
> Hope you all will soon get your visa
> Goodluck to you all
> Please update my SS
> Thankyou



Congratulations to you!!!!
Have a great time 
:clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## rpandit

Simvik said:


> Hi everyone
> I got my visa today
> Such a happy moment
> Hope you all will soon get your visa
> Goodluck to you all
> Please update my SS
> Thankyou


woww congratulation,
atleast i came to know that ahc still working..


----------



## shilga

Simvik said:


> Hi everyone
> I got my visa today
> Such a happy moment
> Hope you all will soon get your visa
> Goodluck to you all
> Please update my SS
> Thankyou


Thank God & AHC for starting this week with atleast a single grant!


----------



## Becky26

Simvik said:


> Hi everyone
> I got my visa today
> Such a happy moment
> Hope you all will soon get your visa
> Goodluck to you all
> Please update my SS
> Thankyou



Hi,

Just wanted to know who your case officer was? If you don't mind.
Many thanks

Congrats again
Becky


----------



## Simvik

Thank you so much every one lane:
Good luck to you all
And yes AHC is working in a good manner
As i got it exactly the last day of completion of 6 months 
19 feb to 19 august 
 lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## nannu

Simvik said:


> Hi everyone
> I got my visa today
> Such a happy moment
> Hope you all will soon get your visa
> Goodluck to you all
> Please update my SS
> Thankyou



*Congratulations ....Simvik....Happy Reunion and Happy Married Life.

Count your blessings today and thank god for what you have ray:*


----------



## Simvik

nannu said:


> *Congratulations ....Simvik....Happy Reunion and Happy Married Life.
> 
> Count your blessings today and thank god for what you have ray:*


Thank you so much nannu
Forum came out to be lucky for me :angel:


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



Simvik said:


> Thank you so much every one lane:
> Good luck to you all
> And yes AHC is working in a good manner
> As i got it exactly the last day of completion of 6 months
> 19 feb to 19 august
> lane:lane:lane:lane:


Yes and congratulation once again Simon Enjoy

have a wonderful life ahead lane: lane: lane:

*Your visa grant will give positive hope to many other's*


----------



## Simvik

singh_26 said:


> Yes and congratulation once again Simon Enjoy
> 
> have a wonderful life ahead lane: lane: lane:
> 
> *Your visa grant will give positive hope to many other's*


Thanks a tonne singh_26 
Hope you will get your visa soon


----------



## manv1983

Looking at the spread sheet, grants are coming somewhere according to the Date of File in Queue.

Therefore I think more visas to come could be for

1. Shruiti
2. SRVJ
3. Rashu
4. Farkot
5. Nanduu
6. Kharel76
7. Sus76
8. Rpandit
9. Arpitaravlia
10. Spouse Visa
11. Nkdanger
12. Harman Cheema
13. HP17
14. Kanu
15. Ama0413
16. Vaibhav9099


These guys could get visa in next 20 working days !! Fingers cross !!


----------



## klight12

Congrats Simvik, Best wishes for your life ahead


----------



## nkdangar

Simvik said:


> Hi everyone
> I got my visa today
> Such a happy moment
> Hope you all will soon get your visa
> Goodluck to you all
> Please update my SS
> Thankyou


Congratulations!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## saras712

Simvik said:


> Hi everyone
> I got my visa today
> Such a happy moment
> Hope you all will soon get your visa
> Goodluck to you all
> Please update my SS
> Thankyou



Congrets

lane:lane:lane::flypig::flypig::


----------



## Harman cheema

Congrates simvik


----------



## garry020481

congratulations simvik,


as far as my case is concerned i have given up any hopes!!


----------



## Srsrsrsr

*Msg*



s00071609 said:


> See your private msg


Plz see your private msg.

Thank you


----------



## nannu

*Hoping for some more good news*

*Hopefully this week will bring more good news, specially for people who have completed 90 days ray2:*


----------



## nkdangar

nannu said:


> *Hopefully this week will bring more good news, specially for people who have completed 90 days ray2:*


Now may be tomoro, i m also completing 90 days tomoro:yo::yo:


----------



## rpandit

after 16 & 17 may only 20,21,23 may are considerable..only 3 days left in this week..i wish ahc clear all these 3 dates by weekend..


----------



## Spousevisa

But looking at the current pattern of grants it seems like they have started granting visa after completing 90+ or 95 days.. 

I hope this week it's us.. can't wait long now :fingerscrossed:



nkdangar said:


> Now may be tomoro, i m also completing 90 days tomoro:yo::yo:


----------



## Spousevisa

20,21,22,23.. they should clear all these 4 dates this week



rpandit said:


> after 16 & 17 may only 20,21,23 may are considerable..only 3 days left in this week..i wish ahc clear all these 3 dates by weekend..


----------



## rpandit

Spousevisa said:


> 20,21,22,23.. they should clear all these 4 dates this week


right saying..let see what going to happen tommorow..we can only pray for best..


----------



## nannu

Spousevisa said:


> But looking at the current pattern of grants it seems like they have started granting visa after completing 90+ or 95 days..
> 
> I hope this week it's us.. can't wait long now :fingerscrossed:


I think 90+ had happened because last week had holiday. Hopefull they will pick-up the pace from now.


----------



## nannu

rpandit said:


> right saying..let see what going to happen tommorow..we can only pray for best..


Why are you saying Tomorrow....Today is not over yet


----------



## rpandit

previous record shows that ahc clear only one date in a day but due to two holidays they have to do some extra work....but its totally unfair that ahc staff are getting public holidays of both countries..i have just checked that list..


----------



## rpandit

nannu said:


> Why are you saying Tomorrow....Today is not over yet [/uQUOTE]
> 
> due to rakhshabandhan ahc close today...


----------



## rpandit

you all people can check list of public holidays of ahc..its available on vfs site as well as on google...today ahc closed..


----------



## nannu

rpandit said:


> due to rakhshabandhan ahc close today...



Who gets a holiday for rakhshabandhan


----------



## Spousevisa

Only AHC gets a holiday for Rakshabandhan 

They get holidays and we suffer because of them



nannu said:


> Who gets a holiday for rakhshabandhan


----------



## singh_26

*Raksh Bandhan*

Wish you all ''Happy Raksha Bandhan''.
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## singh_26

*Flood of Visa's*



nannu said:


> Who gets a holiday for rakhshabandhan


Just Chill Guys And Girls i hope tomorrow there will be a flood of Visa's grant's


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> Just Chill Guys And Girls i hope tomorrow there will be a flood of Visa's grant's


*I wish the flood brings my grant too!!!! *


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Simvik said:


> Hi everyone
> I got my visa today
> Such a happy moment
> Hope you all will soon get your visa
> Goodluck to you all
> Please update my SS
> Thankyou


Congrats Simvik


----------



## klight12

Hopefully AHC will clear all the 2012 files by the end of August.


----------



## singh_26

*A Night Thought*

Its hard to wait around for something you know might never happen; but its harder to give up when you know its everything you want.


----------



## farkot

It was in news yesterday that Spouse Visa fee is being increased to 3500$ from this September.


----------



## Harman cheema

Another day starts with a same hope...


----------



## aushub

92nd Day in queue today.. AHC please give us some good news today..


----------



## singh_26

*Hope*



Harman cheema said:


> Another day starts with a same hope...


Hi Cheema,
I wish today your hope will come true :thumb::fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :thumb:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Seriously those who are waiting for more than 7 months should get visa. Even 2012 applicant are waiting for so long. I dont know how this AHC personnels work. Plz give us visa now.


----------



## manv1983

Although they say , We will process application on the basis of Date of Lodgement but according to this firm , they are granting visas according to date of application queued.

So, I believe it is not necessity that applicants from Dec-2012 will get the visa before then the people lodged in 2013.

As per spreadsheet, it all comes to when your application was queued !! So keep waiting according to the Date of Queued !!

There might be 2013 applicants whose applications were queued before 2012 applicants!!


----------



## singh_26

*Ahc*



manv1983 said:


> Although they say , We will process application on the basis of Date of Lodgement but according to this firm , they are granting visas according to date of application queued.
> 
> So, I believe it is not necessity that applicants from Dec-2012 will get the visa before then the people lodged in 2013.
> 
> As per spreadsheet, it all comes to when your application was queued !! So keep waiting according to the Date of Queued !!
> 
> There might be 2013 applicants whose applications were queued before 2012 applicants!!


HI Manv1983,
Yes you are right but as mentioned by forum member's previously in their thread's AHc also concerned about 2012 applicant's as they told some member's who contacted them that they are focusing on clearing 2012 and jan-feb 2013 applicant's first. and they do mentioned deadline that is end of august.
i think AHc committed to their word's what they have said to forum member's and they are working on what they planned at the start of their new fiscal year.
So be calm guys AHc working on our dreams. As we all know Nothing we can do on this except waiting


----------



## manv1983

singh_26 said:


> HI Manv1983,
> Yes you are right but as mentioned by forum member's previously in their thread's AHc also concerned about 2012 applicant's as they told some member's who contacted them that they are focusing on clearing 2012 and jan-feb 2013 applicant's first. and they do mentioned deadline that is end of august.
> i think AHc committed to their word's what they have said to forum member's and they are working on what they planned at the start of their new fiscal year.
> So be calm guys AHc working on our dreams. As we all know Nothing we can do on this except waiting   [/QUOT
> 
> You are very optimistic !! Keep going !!


----------



## singh_26

*Hi*



manv1983 said:


> singh_26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Manv1983,
> Yes you are right but as mentioned by forum member's previously in their thread's AHc also concerned about 2012 applicant's as they told some member's who contacted them that they are focusing on clearing 2012 and jan-feb 2013 applicant's first. and they do mentioned deadline that is end of august.
> i think AHc committed to their word's what they have said to forum member's and they are working on what they planned at the start of their new fiscal year.
> So be calm guys AHc working on our dreams. As we all know Nothing we can do on this except waiting   [/QUOT
> 
> You are very optimistic !! Keep going !!
> 
> 
> 
> HI Manv1983,
> It is not about optimism this all is based on facts if you read all the forum thread's since july then you will also think same as i am thinking. hope you take it in a good way
Click to expand...


----------



## rpandit

please god! help us
show your miracle and prove this thing that you have the power to control everything even ahc too......


----------



## Harman cheema

rpandit said:


> please god! help us
> show your miracle and prove this thing that you have the power to control everything even ahc too......


Pandit ji we are all on same boat... N don't worry by the end of this week all the may applicants will get their visas...


----------



## singh_26

*Optimism*



Harman cheema said:


> Pandit ji we are all on same boat... N don't worry by the end of this week all the may applicants will get their visas...


Hi Cheema 22,
You are also very optimistic. i like it    :typing:


----------



## nannu

*Rashu and SRVJ should be next!!!*

Rashu and SRVJ should be next lucky ones!!!


----------



## nannu

*Any news*

Hi Balhary,

Any news for you? We are eagerly waiting to see a happy post from you.


----------



## chiragb

*Shuriti?*

How about Shuriti ? User is offline since long?

If so then she might had got the visa.. 


Nannu, you think i go lucky in sep ? or have to wait till oct? 




nannu said:


> Rashu and SRVJ should be next lucky ones!!!


----------



## nannu

chiragb said:


> How about Shuriti ? User is offline since long?
> 
> If so then she might had got the visa..
> 
> 
> Nannu, you think i go lucky in sep ? or have to wait till oct?


Chirag, I take the data in the SS and maintain my own SS, and if atleast 10 people, who are ahead of you on my sheet get their visa this month, then, I think you'll get your's in Spet.


----------



## nannu

chiragb said:


> How about Shuriti ? User is offline since long?
> 
> If so then she might had got the visa..
> 
> 
> Nannu, you think i go lucky in sep ? or have to wait till oct?


It is unfortunate that many users don't post when they get the visa, I am also assuming Shuriti has also got her visa, because simvik's file was queued after Shuriti.


----------



## iwrox

Hey all, I'm just wondering because I got in contact with the case officer in regards too application and got a reply with one of the sentences being: "In response to your query, I can advise that the application has been queued for final decision" so what does this mean?


----------



## nkdangar

iwrox said:


> Hey all, I'm just wondering because I got in contact with the case officer in regards too application and got a reply with one of the sentences being: "In response to your query, I can advise that the application has been queued for final decision" so what does this mean?


That means now your application has escalated to Senior Case Officer who will make the decision on you application in about 90 days....


----------



## nkdangar

iwrox said:


> Hey all, I'm just wondering because I got in contact with the case officer in regards too application and got a reply with one of the sentences being: "In response to your query, I can advise that the application has been queued for final decision" so what does this mean?


When did you apply? put your details here so it can be updated into Spreadsheet and everyone can see....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9


----------



## chiragb

iwrox said:


> Hey all, I'm just wondering because I got in contact with the case officer in regards too application and got a reply with one of the sentences being: "In response to your query, I can advise that the application has been queued for final decision" so what does this mean?


Congratulation. you have completed 2 stages so for . you now entered in to final stage 

It means that CO have done it's part now file is now forwarded to SCO. SCO will review your file for next 90 days(average time) . If they do not have any question to ask then they will contact you with there decision.. 

Iwrox what is your id in SS (Google doc) ?


----------



## chiragb

nannu said:


> It is unfortunate that many users don't post when they get the visa, I am also assuming Shuriti has also got her visa, because simvik's file was queued after Shuriti.


Ya I guess the same.. cheers and happy waiting


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome*



iwrox said:


> Hey all, I'm just wondering because I got in contact with the case officer in regards too application and got a reply with one of the sentences being: "In response to your query, I can advise that the application has been queued for final decision" so what does this mean?


Hi iwrox,
i don't know what your username mean's    but welcome to forum
and do update Spread Sheet 
link for SS is mentioned below in my signatures.
please mention all details 
*DOL
CO assigned
Co name
Additionial documnts sent
Case in queue for final decision*
And lastly don't forget to update the date when you receive your visa grant letter 
It will help other forum member's  :typing:
*NOTE* : *Please make your username same in SS as in forum*


----------



## iwrox

I'm not the applicant, just the sponsor.
I just wanted to know what it meant so I could let him know. 90 days  I wonder 
when it became final decision. It was lodged in mid February 2013.


----------



## iwrox

sorry I was wrong, it wasn't mid february, it was February 1st, 2013


----------



## aushub

Any ATO TFN updates anyone?? Simvik's visa on monday was such a breather.. I hope someone gets visa today atleast..


----------



## aushub

Not to deter anyones hopes including mine, I see a trend by AHC issuing visas. On an average they have been granting 15-17 visas a month (for forum members) with the exception in May when it cross 30+ because of June's void.. This month if am not wrong they have already granted 12 forum members right? Not sure how many more will come through. Ofcourse I don't take into consideration non-forum members visa grants, because am sure there are applicants out there who aren't registered on forum or on SS.


----------



## singh_26

*Detail's*



iwrox said:


> I'm not the applicant, just the sponsor.
> I just wanted to know what it meant so I could let him know. 90 days  I wonder
> when it became final decision. It was lodged in mid February 2013.


HI iwrox,
If your are sponsor either you are sponsoring your husband or wife ?
So i mean to say you can add his/her details in the SS. and keep in touch with forum for latest updates and if you have any update you can share it on forum.

*Rest it depend's on you whether you want to contribute to this forum or just be a member*


----------



## manv1983

chiragb said:


> Congratulation. you have completed 2 stages so for . you now entered in to final stage
> 
> It means that CO have done it's part now file is now forwarded to SCO. SCO will review your file for next 90 days(average time) . If they do not have any question to ask then they will contact you with there decision..
> 
> Iwrox what is your id in SS (Google doc) ?


Look this is wrong there is no where written about 90 days !! Its just that few of the applicants are waiting more than 90 days so they are predicting about 90 days !! There are many other who have got before that.

So it depends upon individual cases !!


----------



## nkdangar

manv1983 said:


> Look this is wrong there is no where written about 90 days !! Its just that few of the applicants are waiting more than 90 days so they are predicting about 90 days !! There are many other who have got before that.
> 
> So it depends upon individual cases !!


Right, it is written nowhere that it will be granted in 90 days and people have received before 90 days but there are also people who have not received in 90+ days.. this is just the observation. Around 6-7 out of 10 members here are getting visas in around 90 days after file queued.


----------



## nannu

manv1983 said:


> Look this is wrong there is no where written about 90 days !! Its just that few of the applicants are waiting more than 90 days so they are predicting about 90 days !! There are many other who have got before that.
> 
> So it depends upon individual cases !!


Manv, you are right, the 90 days is not a official timeline, it is based on the average time in which the forum members have got their visa after being queued.

Yes, it does depend on individual case, I personally know a couple who got their 309 approved in 3 months and another unfortunate person has done medicals twice and still waiting.


----------



## iwrox

so the 90 days is based on a pattern seen by others who got their visas after being qued for final decision?


----------



## nannu

iwrox said:


> so the 90 days is based on a pattern seen by others who got their visas after being qued for final decision?


Yes!


----------



## balhary

nannu said:


> Hi Balhary,
> 
> Any news for you? We are eagerly waiting to see a happy post from you.


Called AHC today operator said medical cleared on 9th August ( two weeks this time) but as usual CO didn't email me, don't know what she Is waiting for now


----------



## nannu

balhary said:


> Called AHC today operator said medical cleared on 9th August ( two weeks this time) but as usual CO didn't email me, don't know what she Is waiting for now



You can email your CO and ask that you have already completed 12 months standard processing time, what are they still waiting for?

You are the only person on this forum who can actually ask AHC, what the hell they are doing sitting there :argue:


----------



## Spousevisa

I have completed 90 days and also my 7 months now but I don't see any signs of my visa grant so far :rolleyes2:


----------



## nkdangar

balhary said:


> Called AHC today operator said medical cleared on 9th August ( two weeks this time) but as usual CO didn't email me, don't know what she Is waiting for now


*Now you have the right to get tough on ahc by calling and emailing them mate?!!!*


----------



## singh_26

*Right But Polite*



balhary said:


> Called AHC today operator said medical cleared on 9th August ( two weeks this time) but as usual CO didn't email me, don't know what she Is waiting for now


HI Balhary,
Yes i agree with all forum member's to write a mail to CO and asked him/her about your case status .
Just a simple advice from me don't used too harsh word's while writing mail to your Co or even if you called your CO.
it's not going to work just you only suffer by any health problem.
Stay positive and ask AHc why there is a delay in your visa grant ?
I have strong feeling that You are going to get it this month


----------



## Spousevisa

Yes right, I second you on this.. Balhary you have been waiting for your visa for more than 12 months now.. And as they keep answering to all applicants that the global processing time is 12 months, you have crossed that... It is really bad to see that you have to wait for so long and your CO is not concerned about even informing you about your medicals...



nkdangar said:


> *Now you have the right to get tough on ahc by calling and emailing them mate?!!!*


----------



## singh_26

*Assumption's*



manv1983 said:


> Look this is wrong there is no where written about 90 days !! Its just that few of the applicants are waiting more than 90 days so they are predicting about 90 days !! There are many other who have got before that.
> 
> So it depends upon individual cases !!


Hi Manv1983,
All this whatever we are writing on this forum is all our pre-assumption's and our own view's.Even SS is just for reference.
So it's right to say whatever you mentioned in your thread


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Balhary,

Your file was sent for final decision in the month of March right? This is what I saw in the SS... Then what was the reason that it was sent again to the CO? Did your CO tell you the reason?



balhary said:


> Called AHC today operator said medical cleared on 9th August ( two weeks this time) but as usual CO didn't email me, don't know what she Is waiting for now


----------



## vepesh

balhary said:


> Called AHC today operator said medical cleared on 9th August ( two weeks this time) but as usual CO didn't email me, don't know what she Is waiting for now


chk ur ptv msg


----------



## balhary

singh_26 said:


> HI Balhary,
> Yes i agree with all forum member's to write a mail to CO and asked him/her about your case status .
> Just a simple advice from me don't used too harsh word's while writing mail to your Co or even if you called your CO.
> it's not going to work just you only suffer by any health problem.
> Stay positive and ask AHc why there is a delay in your visa grant ?
> I have strong feeling that You are going to get it this month


Hi, 
First of all she never replies to my emails,I have sent many emails requesting status update but I hardly got 2-3 emails from her only asking additional docs which I always submitted in time, whenever I call her she talks very politely says'" I will call u today or this week" but no calls no email,I thought medical might delay the processing but it cleared in 2-3 weeks,let c what n when it will happen


----------



## rpandit

i think there is no mean to check tfn because ahc have changed their procedure now grant mail and tfn updation both perform by ahc at same time so its totally waste of time as well as frustating to check tfn site again and again..


----------



## farkot

rpandit said:


> i dont think there is no mean to check tfn because ahc have changed their procedure now grant mail and tfn updation both perform by ahc at same time so its totally waste of time as well as frustating to check tfn site again and again..


Yeah! This has been the trend since they did brought down the ATO site for maintenance 3 weeks ago.


----------



## vinodreddy_y

Hi Guys,

I am happy to share with you all that my wife's visa has been grated this morning. user name in SS is vinodreddy_y. 

To say this forum has been very helpful will be an understatement. Wishing all of you waiting for visa a very good luck .

Cheers,
Vinod.


----------



## balhary

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Balhary,
> 
> Your file was sent for final decision in the month of March right? This is what I saw in the SS... Then what was the reason that it was sent again to the CO? Did your CO tell you the reason?


Interview again to reconfirm n asked same questions 
Didn't tell me that she got the file back to her after 2 months when I called AHC then the operator told me


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



vinodreddy_y said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am happy to share with you all that my wife's visa has been grated this morning. user name in SS is vinodreddy_y.
> 
> To say this forum has been very helpful will be an understatement. Wishing all of you waiting for visa a very good luck .
> 
> Cheers,
> Vinod.


HI Reddy,
Congrats even i am more happy to hear your news as you have same CO as mine
Have a happy married life ahead dude Enjoy
really Happy for you dude lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## HPT

Great news... Congratulations... 

Have a Happy married life ahead




vinodreddy_y said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am happy to share with you all that my wife's visa has been grated this morning. user name in SS is vinodreddy_y.
> 
> To say this forum has been very helpful will be an understatement. Wishing all of you waiting for visa a very good luck .
> 
> Cheers,
> Vinod.


----------



## shilga

HPT said:


> Great news... Congratulations...
> 
> Have a Happy married life ahead


Congrats!


----------



## rpandit

congratulation vinodreddy..
can you confirm your queue date because ss showing its 6 june but hows its possible that ahc jump diectly to 6 june without clearing may applicant..please reply..thanx in advance


----------



## singh_26

*Date*



rpandit said:


> congratulation vinodreddy..
> can you confirm your queue date because ss showing its 6 june but hows its possible that ahc jump diectly to 6 june without clearing may applicant..please reply..thanx in advance


hi rPandit,
*It's 16th May Check Form Response 1 Sheet *


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Vinod,

Please confirm your queued date..



rpandit said:


> congratulation vinodreddy..
> can you confirm your queue date because ss showing its 6 june but hows its possible that ahc jump diectly to 6 june without clearing may applicant..please reply..thanx in advance


----------



## vepesh

singh_26 said:


> hi rPandit,
> *It's 16th May Check Form Response 1 Sheet *


i think its 6/6/2013 not 16th may


----------



## vepesh

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Vinod,
> 
> Please confirm your queued date..


Guys its not one Q it will b miltiple Q's. each per SCO.

SO it is Very possible.


----------



## Spousevisa

Singh,

In the form Response 1 also he has mentioned it as 6th june.. Vinod it's only you who can confirm it.. If you are still active on the forum then kindly reply



singh_26 said:


> hi rPandit,
> *It's 16th May Check Form Response 1 Sheet *


----------



## vinodreddy_y

singh_26 said:


> hi rPandit,
> *It's 16th May Check Form Response 1 Sheet *


Hi,
I got no idea how it works, do they look into DOL as well which is 19th Feb 2013. Not sure though.


----------



## sadface

Spousevisa said:


> Singh,
> 
> In the form Response 1 also he has mentioned it as 6th june.. Vinod it's only you who can confirm it.. If you are still active on the forum then kindly reply


I think we should change our SS form where we ask user to have their email address saved somewhere as well. This way we can contact them or shoot an email. 

layball:


----------



## s00071609

balhary said:


> Interview again to reconfirm n asked same questions
> Didn't tell me that she got the file back to her after 2 months when I called AHC then the operator told me


There should be something absolutely wrong with something within the file, otherwise it would not take so long. If medical is cleared in March and queued for decision and your file is moving back and forth- you should find out whats wrong. Any documents you might have submitted may have had the effect. From July 2013- PIC applies to Partner visa.


----------



## vinodreddy_y

singh_26 said:


> HI Reddy,
> Congrats even i am more happy to hear your news as you have same CO as mine
> Have a happy married life ahead dude Enjoy
> really Happy for you dude lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:



Thanks Singh. Actually he hinted me that it will get cleared this week. So after going through number bad reviews on this forum about CO's , this guy is a lot better.


----------



## vinodreddy_y

vepesh said:


> i think its 6/6/2013 not 16th may


I confirm that my file was queued on 6th June 2013. As I said earlier I am not sure if they look at combination of DOL and queued date. 

But 60-90 theroy still works anyway.


----------



## nannu

vinodreddy_y said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am happy to share with you all that my wife's visa has been grated this morning. user name in SS is vinodreddy_y.
> 
> To say this forum has been very helpful will be an understatement. Wishing all of you waiting for visa a very good luck .
> 
> Cheers,
> Vinod.


Congratulations Vinod.... have a happy married life!!!!


----------



## nannu

vinodreddy_y said:


> I confirm that my file was queued on 6th June 2013. As I said earlier I am not sure if they look at combination of DOL and queued date.
> 
> But 60-90 theroy still works anyway.


*Happy for you Vinod!*

What every the theory is, whenever any member gets the visa, it give a hope that AHC is still working!!!


----------



## nannu

sadface said:


> I think we should change our SS form where we ask user to have their email address saved somewhere as well. This way we can contact them or shoot an email.
> 
> layball:


You can send members a private message, they will receive a email notification.


----------



## nannu

HPT said:


> Great news... Congratulations...
> 
> Have a Happy married life ahead


Hi HPT,

Have you provided your details in the SS. If yes, what is your user name in the SS?

Nannu


----------



## singh_26

*Pic*



s00071609 said:


> There should be something absolutely wrong with something within the file, otherwise it would not take so long. If medical is cleared in March and queued for decision and your file is moving back and forth- you should find out whats wrong. Any documents you might have submitted may have had the effect. From July 2013- PIC applies to Partner visa.


HIS00071609,
Can you please tell what is From July 2013- *PIC applies to Partner visa*


----------



## manv1983

singh_26 said:


> HIS00071609,
> Can you please tell what is From July 2013- *PIC applies to Partner visa*


PIC 4020 to be very specific, PIC means Public Interest Criteria ...

Means If you have submitted any bogus or fraudulent documents in your application then PIC 4020 applies on your application. In some words, If they found out that you have provided any bogus document or information within your application, then they will send you a letter to explain about that particular bogus document/Information, In final decision if they think you couldnot satisfy them, then will apply PIC 4020.

Which means you can't apply any Australian Visa for next 3 years !!


----------



## Spousevisa

AHC grant visa to us also now



manv1983 said:


> PIC 4020 to be very specific, PIC means Public Interest Criteria ...
> 
> Means If you have submitted any bogus or fraudulent documents in your application then PIC 4020 applies on your application. In some words, If they found out that you have provided any bogus document or information within your application, then they will send you a letter to explain about that particular bogus document/Information, In final decision if they think you couldnot satisfy them, then will apply PIC 4020.
> 
> Which means you can't apply any Australian Visa for next 3 years !!


----------



## singh_26

*Pic*



manv1983 said:


> PIC 4020 to be very specific, PIC means Public Interest Criteria ...
> 
> Means If you have submitted any bogus or fraudulent documents in your application then PIC 4020 applies on your application. In some words, If they found out that you have provided any bogus document or information within your application, then they will send you a letter to explain about that particular bogus document/Information, In final decision if they think you couldnot satisfy them, then will apply PIC 4020.
> 
> Which means you can't apply any Australian Visa for next 3 years !!


HI Manv1983,
Thanks a lot for explaining


----------



## Harman cheema

Congrates vinod...lucky bro...and did i miss anything else... What about my other friends spousevisa, aushub,rpandit,farkot,nkdanger???


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> Congrates vinod...lucky bro...and did i miss anything else... What about my other friends spousevisa, aushub,rpandit,farkot,nkdanger???


Thats the only news till now...hope to hear some more


----------



## Harman cheema

Dont know how ahc works...


----------



## sadface

What I am finding is that whoever has got "Ritu Arora" is not going further. Is it just me?:fencing:


----------



## nkdangar

sadface said:


> what i am finding is that whoever has got "ritu arora" is not going further. Is it just me?:fencing:


same here.....


----------



## Spousevisa

Same here.. I also have her as my CO and she never replies to any email



sadface said:


> What I am finding is that whoever has got "Ritu Arora" is not going further. Is it just me?:fencing:


----------



## saras712

Congrets vinod reddy


----------



## sadface

Spousevisa said:


> Same here.. I also have her as my CO and she never replies to any email


Mate, you have over 90+ , reached 7 months as well. What is going on here?


----------



## Spousevisa

I have tired calling her and also sending an email but i don't get any reply from her.. Sending an email is also a waste of time and energy.. All we expect is just a one line reply that's it and if that is also so difficult for them then I don't understand why are each applicants allocated with a CO...



sadface said:


> Mate, you have over 90+ , reached 7 months as well. What is going on here?
> 
> 
> Too bad - Ritu Arora Hai Hai Ritu Arora Hai Hai:horn:


----------



## nannu

Spousevisa said:


> I have tired calling her and also sending an email but i don't get any reply from her.. Sending an email is also a waste of time and energy.. All we expect is just a one line reply that's it and if that is also so difficult for them then I don't understand why are each applicants allocated with a CO...


Hi Guyz...don't mentions CO's name on the forum, if you don't want to be banned. Don't forget Shammi's case... he was banned :ban: by one of the moderators :smokin:


----------



## farkot

No update from me, my hopes are drying up. I waited for completion of 60 days as ahc was granting in 60 days after going in to queue. Afyer that waited for 90 days completion. Dont know when AHC will shower its mercy.


----------



## rpandit

farkot said:


> No update from me, my hopes are drying up. I waited for completion of 60 days as ahc was granting in 60 days after going in to queue. Afyer that waited for 90 days completion. Dont know when AHC will shower its mercy.


same case,completed 91 days in queue..if ahc dnt want to tell anything about visa then its ok but atleast should clear the picture how they work in system..


----------



## sadface

Spousevisa said:


> Same here.. I also have her as my CO and she never replies to any email



Then it is also possible that she is on leave or each CO gets one SCO. Thus, this SCO might be on leaves!

You should definite get one mate. 

In my case it is a bit more complex, as I got delayed due to the Medical submission. The file was put on queue within a week by her. She was polite and nice whenever I have talked with her.


----------



## balhary

Medical clear n nothing happen now CO will send file to SCO some day and then I think I will have to wait for 90 days completion as well.


----------



## nkdangar

sadface said:


> then it is also possible that she is on leave or each co gets one sco. Thus, this sco might be on leaves!
> 
> You should definite get one mate.
> 
> In my case it is a bit more complex, as i got delayed due to the medical submission. The file was put on queue within a week by her. She was polite and nice whenever i have talked with her.


i just emailed her and also got the reply within an hour, but the reply was that the file is in queue etc etc...and stnd time is 12 months and all....


----------



## singh_26

*Tourist Visa*



saras712 said:


> Congrets vinod reddy


Hi Saras712,
You Applied Tourist Visa on 14th august.
So what is the status ?


----------



## Spousevisa

That is a standard email which she had sent me two months back.. 


nkdangar said:


> i just emailed her and also got the reply within an hour, but the reply was that the file is in queue etc etc...and stnd time is 12 months and all....


----------



## preet17

Hello every1

Got nth to do..so thought of Making a wish to GOD..

Dear GOD please make AHC officers to grant us visa ASAP..don let them sleep just make them dream about our visas...look at us expat members we have discussed so much about visas that majority of us are immigration officers now..with no visa grant authority..please GOD don put AHC officers job at high risk...please GOD join expat forum n read our posts...or forget abt everything just remember our visa grant ASAP.. Thanx from all...


----------



## nannu

:amen::amen::amen:


preet17 said:


> Hello every1
> 
> Got nth to do..so thought of Making a wish to GOD..
> 
> Dear GOD please make AHC officers to grant us visa ASAP..don let them sleep just make them dream about our visas...look at us expat members we have discussed so much about visas that majority of us are immigration officers now..with no visa grant authority..please GOD don put AHC officers job at high risk...please GOD join expat forum n read our posts...or forget abt everything just remember our visa grant ASAP.. Thanx from all...


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> That is a standard email which she had sent me two months back..


I got the same old email 3 months ago, but now i got this again when i asked her about the status of the application.


----------



## nkdangar

:violin:91 days and ahc still playing violin.....lol:violin:


----------



## vepesh

guys just for fun sake....

every DOG :rudolph: has its day.....everyonce day will come.. dont know whats happening there in AHC.....MY DAY WILL COME..


----------



## nkdangar

vepesh said:


> guys just for fun sake....
> 
> every DOG :rudolph: has its day.....everyonce day will come.. dont know whats happening there in AHC.....MY DAY WILL COME..


*
The LONGGG wait has made the Dog look like a PUPPY, a poor Puppy:lalala:*​


----------



## singh_26

*God Calling*



preet17 said:


> Hello every1
> 
> Got nth to do..so thought of Making a wish to GOD..
> 
> Dear GOD please make AHC officers to grant us visa ASAP..don let them sleep just make them dream about our visas...look at us expat members we have discussed so much about visas that majority of us are immigration officers now..with no visa grant authority..please GOD don put AHC officers job at high risk...please GOD join expat forum n read our posts...or forget abt everything just remember our visa grant ASAP.. Thanx from all...


HI Preet17,
Just now received call from God    and God assure will look at this matter ASAP.
and ask me to convey this message to all Forum member's.
And the message is to ''WAIT''


----------



## nkdangar

singh_26 said:


> HI Preet17,
> Just now received call from God    and God assure will look at this matter ASAP.
> and ask me to convey this message to all Forum member's.
> And the message is to ''WAIT''


Lucky he atleast calls you, i only get the misscalls!!!:juggle:


----------



## singh_26

*Laugh*



nkdangar said:


> Lucky he atleast calls you, i only get the misscalls!!!:juggle:


HI Nkdangar,
Just give a missed call to the same number. then your number will be in God Favourite list. then from next time you will also receive call ound:ound:ound:


----------



## nkdangar

singh_26 said:


> HI Nkdangar,
> Just give a missed call to the same number. then your number will be in God Favourite list. then from next time you will also receive call ound:ound:ound:


Misscalls from a BLOCKED number, can' reply lol...

I am in waiting list of AHC, thats enough, i don't want to get in any other list now bro....:bump2:


----------



## singh_26

*Laugh*



nkdangar said:


> Misscalls from a BLOCKED number, can' reply lol...
> 
> I am in waiting list of AHC, thats enough, i don't want to get in any other list now bro....:bump2:


_Hi nkdangar,
You look very frustrated . i think someone is in God's name giving you missed call's.
Be aware may be it's someone from AHC_.:whoo:


----------



## nkdangar

singh_26 said:


> _Hi nkdangar,
> You look very frustrated . i think someone is in God's name giving you missed call's.
> Be aware may be it's someone from AHC_.:whoo:


I would welcome any sort of calls from AHC:welcome:


----------



## Harman cheema

Hi friends... AHC delhi is nominated next year for great WONDERS OF THE WORLD.. Lolz


----------



## preet17

singh_26 said:


> HI Preet17,
> Just now received call from God    and God assure will look at this matter ASAP.
> and ask me to convey this message to all Forum member's.
> And the message is to ''WAIT''    :
> 
> No singh26 you got auto generated message...actually his call got connected with AHC..HE just called me...


----------



## singh_26

*God*



preet17 said:


> singh_26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Preet17,
> Just now received call from God    and God assure will look at this matter ASAP.
> and ask me to convey this message to all Forum member's.
> And the message is to ''WAIT''    :
> 
> No singh26 you got auto generated message...actually his call got connected with AHC..HE just called me...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi preet17,
> Good atleast someone from forum knows God very well..
Click to expand...


----------



## preet17

singh_26 said:


> preet17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi preet17,
> Good atleast someone from forum knows God very well..
> 
> 
> 
> Its not like that..it was just a call as u got
Click to expand...


----------



## shilga

preet17 said:


> singh_26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Preet17,
> Just now received call from God    and God assure will look at this matter ASAP.
> and ask me to convey this message to all Forum member's.
> And the message is to ''WAIT''    :
> 
> No singh26 you got auto generated message...actually his call got connected with AHC..HE just called me...
> 
> 
> 
> :smile::smile:
Click to expand...


----------



## singh_26

*HI*



shilga said:


> preet17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :smile::smile:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Shilga,
> How are you.
> Please be active on this forum as your file DOL and File queued is very close mine
Click to expand...


----------



## arpitaravalia

can someone give me AHC no... i need to call my CO... ive crossed 90 days and ive still not recd anything


----------



## Sneha.Chavan

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this Forum... My DOL - 11 July 2013. I have submitted my PCC and Medical Report before hand. Havnt got CO yet. How many Days it takes to get CO. ?


Sneha


----------



## singh_26

*Ahc Calling*



arpitaravalia said:


> can someone give me AHC no... i need to call my CO... ive crossed 90 days and ive still not recd anything


Hi arpitaravalia,
You can call AHC if you wish to but please keep in mind AHc did not mention any specific time after your file is in queue for final decision.
It is we all forum member's who are predicting 90 days theory as per SS data we have.
Please it is my request to all forum member's don't take SS as AHC reference sheet.
it is only for us not for AHC to follow SS.
I hope no one will take it in a wrong way as i do understand the frustration of other forum member's because i go through same when it took 83 days to assigned CO to me.


----------



## arpitaravalia

singh_26 said:


> Hi arpitaravalia,
> You can call AHC if you wish to but please keep in mind AHc did not mention any specific time after your file is in queue for final decision.
> It is we all forum member's who are predicting 90 days theory as per SS data we have.
> Please it is my request to all forum member's don't take SS as AHC reference sheet.
> it is only for us not for AHC to follow SS.
> I hope no one will take it in a wrong way as i do understand the frustration of other forum member's because i go through same when it took 83 days to assigned CO to me.



yes i know tht this 90 day theory is the forum estimate...


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome*



Sneha.Chavan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this Forum... My DOL - 11 July 2013. I have submitted my PCC and Medical Report before hand. Havnt got CO yet. How many Days it takes to get CO. ?
> 
> 
> Sneha


Hi sneha 
A Big Warm Welcome to forum 

Please keep updating details in SS about your file as it moves forward.
it is helpful for other member's who are going to join this forum in future.    
And do share any news regarding Partner visa if you come to know anything which other forum member's are not aware of..
Welcome again


----------



## Riyaaz

arpitaravalia said:


> can someone give me AHC no... i need to call my CO... ive crossed 90 days and ive still not recd anything


Hi arpitaravalia,
When you call AHC don't say you have crossed 90 days in Que (it is not AHC standard it is forum members prediction) if we stress on that they will change their way of working and it will become hard again to predict how AHC works. Just call them and ask for an update on your file and ask your CO what is next step and how long they take for visa grant.
Hope you understood what I am trying to explain.
AHC
011 4122 1000
011 4139 9900


----------



## singh_26

*Calling Ahc*



arpitaravalia said:


> yes i know tht this 90 day theory is the forum estimate...


Hi arpitaravalia,
So i hope then you know Calling AHc doesn't mean anything as you are going to get same reply as other's
''Standard processing time is 12 month's and all''


----------



## singh_26

*Agree*



Riyaaz said:


> Hi arpitaravalia,
> When you call AHC don't say you have crossed 90 days in Que (it is not AHC standard it is forum members prediction) if we stress on that they will change their way of working and it will become hard again to predict how AHC works. Just call them and ask for an update on your file and ask your CO what is next step and how long they take for visa grant.
> Hope you understood what I am trying to explain.
> AHC
> 011 4122 1000
> 011 4139 9900


Hi Riyaaz,
Thanks a lot for explaining it with example. i hope everyone agree with you


----------



## Sneha.Chavan

singh_26 said:


> Hi sneha
> A Big Warm Welcome to forum
> 
> Please keep updating details in SS about your file as it moves forward.
> it is helpful for other member's who are going to join this forum in future.
> And do share any news regarding Partner visa if you come to know anything which other forum member's are not aware of..
> Welcome again


Thanks for BIG WARM WELCOME...

Sure i will keep on updating about my visa process.


----------



## arpitaravalia

singh_26 said:


> Hi Riyaaz,
> Thanks a lot for explaining it with example. i hope everyone agree with you


ive mailed my CO... asked her if she needs any further info on my case and advise me whether should i apply for tourist visa in the next week... 
hope she replies


----------



## nannu

*Welcome*



Sneha.Chavan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this Forum... My DOL - 11 July 2013. I have submitted my PCC and Medical Report before hand. Havnt got CO yet. How many Days it takes to get CO. ?
> 
> 
> Sneha


Hi Sneha,

Welcome to the Forum!!

CO is assigned in 10-12 weeks from DOL, you can expect it in last week by end of Spet or latest by 1st week of Oct. This visa process is long and very stressful wait… and your journey has just started. Try not to think too much about the CO or visa till end of September.

Keep sharing your thoughts with us on the forum and keep us posted on the progress of your application.

*And Don’t forget to update the SS when you get your visa!!!*

Nannu


----------



## singh_26

*Great*



arpitaravalia said:


> ive mailed my CO... asked her if she needs any further info on my case and advise me whether should i apply for tourist visa in the next week...
> hope she replies


Hi arpitaravalia,
This is good and better to atleast get reply from CO.   :thumb:
And don't worry i hope and wish you all member's who crossed 90 days will get visa by end of this month


----------



## singh_26

*CO*



nannu said:


> Hi Sneha,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum!!
> 
> CO is assigned in 10-12 weeks from DOL, you can expect it in last week by end of Spet or latest by 1st week of Oct. This visa process is long and very stressful wait… and your journey has just started. Try not to think too much about the CO or visa till end of September.
> 
> Keep sharing your thoughts with us on the forum and keep us posted on the progress of your application.
> 
> *And Don’t forget to update the SS when you get your visa!!!*
> 
> Nannu


Hi Nannu,
As per SS July Applicant's Jap And Becky26 got their CO assigned with in a Week.
But Sneha Chavan is still waiting for CO to get assigned any idea why ?


----------



## Sneha.Chavan

Hii,

I am Trying to update SS...but its not showing my details....


----------



## Sneha.Chavan

nannu said:


> Hi Sneha,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum!!
> 
> CO is assigned in 10-12 weeks from DOL, you can expect it in last week by end of Spet or latest by 1st week of Oct. This visa process is long and very stressful wait… and your journey has just started. Try not to think too much about the CO or visa till end of September.
> 
> Keep sharing your thoughts with us on the forum and keep us posted on the progress of your application.
> 
> *And Don’t forget to update the SS when you get your visa!!!*
> 
> Nannu




Hii Nannu,

I am Trying to update SS in the below given link ...but its not showing my details....


----------



## nannu

*Details added in SS*



Sneha.Chavan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this Forum... My DOL - 11 July 2013. I have submitted my PCC and Medical Report before hand. Havnt got CO yet. How many Days it takes to get CO. ?
> 
> 
> Sneha


Hi Sneha,

I have added your details in the SS. 
You can view it from 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9

After making the entry in the form, please wait for atleast one day and SRVJ or I will update your detail. 

Please do not make duplicate entries in the SS.:smile:

Nannu
eace:


----------



## Sneha.Chavan

Spread sheet got updated ....


----------



## Sneha.Chavan

Hii Nannu,

Thanks alot... I tried many times...but it was not updating.

Thanks once again


----------



## nannu

Sneha.Chavan said:


> Hii Nannu,
> 
> I am Trying to update SS in the below given link ...but its not showing my details....


Sneha

Your details have been added to the Spreadsheet, 
To provide your details to be added in the sheet, use the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the SS (We usually do it the same day, but if does not happen, give us some time).

After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*


----------



## Sneha.Chavan

Thanks alot...Nannu...


----------



## nkdangar

*I got an email from CO code 6(not my co) and the whole email only says FYI. Don't know what he said, now waiting for another reply..*


----------



## nannu

nkdangar said:


> *I got an email from CO code 6(not my co) and the whole email only says FYI. Don't know what he said, now waiting for another reply..*



I hope he was trying to send your grant letter!!!! and you get it in the reply you are waiting for :bounce:


----------



## leonardverma

TFN update 

hi guys, is there anyone tried tax file no. update recently/
just to brief:
Earlier, system was'nt allowing me to put anything after 2 page of information but now the system asking me to put my address.
Hve they introduce the new system or it's sign of goog news?


----------



## leonardverma

leonardverma said:


> TFN update
> 
> hi guys, is there anyone tried tax file no. update recently/
> just to brief:
> Earlier, system was'nt allowing me to put anything after 2 page of information but now the system asking me to put my address.
> Hve they introduce the new system or it's sign of good news?



AFTER 10 MINS IT THE SAME AS WERE BEFORE. i dont have relevent visa


----------



## nannu

leonardverma said:


> TFN update
> 
> hi guys, is there anyone tried tax file no. update recently/
> just to brief:
> Earlier, system was'nt allowing me to put anything after 2 page of information but now the system asking me to put my address.
> Hve they introduce the new system or it's sign of goog news?


Hi,
What is your DOL?


----------



## leonardverma

nannu said:


> Hi,
> What is your DOL?


10/may/13
u have my details in ss


----------



## farkot

leonardverma said:


> TFN update
> 
> hi guys, is there anyone tried tax file no. update recently/
> just to brief:
> Earlier, system was'nt allowing me to put anything after 2 page of information but now the system asking me to put my address.
> Hve they introduce the new system or it's sign of goog news?


I have just tried now for me it says I dont have valid visa to apply. Enter your address and all. Hopefully it may say u have not entered Australia


----------



## leonardverma

farkot said:


> I have just tried now for me it says I dont have valid visa to apply. Enter your address and all. Hopefully it may say u have not entered Australia


thanks for quick response guys really appreciate


----------



## farkot

Get ready for good news for today. Many people have crossed 90 days so there should be a shower of good news.


----------



## nannu

leonardverma said:


> 10/may/13
> u have my details in ss


Hi Leo,

The process has not changed. But I think it is too early for you to check TFN. It has only been 3 months that you applied. Is your file in queue yet?


----------



## Fatal_milk

*Visa Grant*

Hi All,

I got the 309 visa grant.

My DOL - 14th Jan 2013
CO Assigned: 10 May 2013 ( Did not receive the email from CO although it was alleged to have been sent on 6th March by CO)
Medicals Complete: 17 May 2013
SCO Queue: 27 June 2013 (Was in Australia on TV from 28 Mar 2013- 25th June 2013. Although visa was decision ready on 17th May it was not forwarded to SCO queue until I returned offshore)
Grant: 22nd Aug 2013

Good luck to all other forum members!!


----------



## leonardverma

actually it change to the original nw. 

Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: DIAC website. To view the requirements for TFN eligibility, follow this link


----------



## leonardverma

nannu said:


> Hi Leo,
> 
> The process has not changed. But I think it is too early for you to check TFN. It has only been 3 months that you applied. Is your file in queue yet?


I APPLIED WITH ALMOST EVERYTHING e.g PCC & MEDICAL, SO WAS GUESSING I LL GET MY VISA WITHIN FEW MONTHS. THEY HAVE NO IDEA WHT THEY R DOING


----------



## nannu

Fatal_milk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the 309 visa grant.
> 
> My DOL - 14th Jan 2013
> CO Assigned: 10 May 2013 ( Did not receive the email from CO although it was alleged to have been sent on 6th March by CO)
> Medicals Complete: 17 May 2013
> SCO Queue: 27 June 2013 (Was in Australia on TV from 28 Mar 2013- 25th June 2013. Although visa was decision ready on 17th May it was not forwarded to SCO queue until I returned offshore)
> Grant: 22nd Aug 2013
> 
> Good luck to all other forum members!!


*Congratulation.....Your grant has given me hope, my file was queued on 28-jun-13 a day after yours!!!

Have a happy life!!!!
*


----------



## nannu

leonardverma said:


> I APPLIED WITH ALMOST EVERYTHING e.g PCC & MEDICAL, SO WAS GUESSING I LL GET MY VISA WITHIN FEW MONTHS. THEY HAVE NO IDEA WHT THEY R DOING


Good..being hopefull is a good thing!!!


----------



## leonardverma

I applied for tv yesterday, wht was the timeframe for tv who applied for 309 nowadays.


----------



## chiragb

leonardverma said:


> I applied for tv yesterday, wht was the timeframe for tv who applied for 309 nowadays.


in a week


----------



## nannu

leonardverma said:


> I applied for tv yesterday, wht was the timeframe for tv who applied for 309 nowadays.


TV timeframe is about 2 weeks. Saras712 in SS, got TV approved in 5 working days. Check SS


----------



## nkdangar

Fatal_milk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the 309 visa grant.
> 
> My DOL - 14th Jan 2013
> CO Assigned: 10 May 2013 ( Did not receive the email from CO although it was alleged to have been sent on 6th March by CO)
> Medicals Complete: 17 May 2013
> SCO Queue: 27 June 2013 (Was in Australia on TV from 28 Mar 2013- 25th June 2013. Although visa was decision ready on 17th May it was not forwarded to SCO queue until I returned offshore)
> Grant: 22nd Aug 2013
> 
> Good luck to all other forum members!!


Really good news, you got the CO on 10 May and the file was ready by 17 May in just a week!!!


----------



## leonardverma

nannu said:


> tv timeframe is about 2 weeks. Saras712 in ss, got tv approved in 5 working days. Check ss


thanks for help n nannu u can update tourist visa applied in ss yesterday(21/08/13)


----------



## nannu

Hi Chirag,

June queued are getting their visa…we may also turn lucky soon!!

Nannu :rockon: 



chiragb said:


> in a week





Fatal_milk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the 309 visa grant.
> 
> My DOL - 14th Jan 2013
> CO Assigned: 10 May 2013 ( Did not receive the email from CO although it was alleged to have been sent on 6th March by CO)
> Medicals Complete: 17 May 2013
> SCO Queue: 27 June 2013 (Was in Australia on TV from 28 Mar 2013- 25th June 2013. Although visa was decision ready on 17th May it was not forwarded to SCO queue until I returned offshore)
> Grant: 22nd Aug 2013
> 
> Good luck to all other forum members!!


----------



## nannu

*Done*



leonardverma said:


> thanks for help n nannu u can update tourist visa applied in ss yesterday(21/08/13)


Done:thumb:


----------



## chiragb

nannu said:


> Hi Chirag,
> 
> June queued are getting their visa…we may also turn lucky soon!!
> 
> Nannu :rockon:


Hope so , but SS clearly shows that there are people before me who waited longer then me.. Hope they get first .. but if CO wants to do favour to me then i wont mind either. 


Good Luck to all :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rpandit

congratulation who got their visa but now its clear that ahc now clearing june files..we have to wait long now..


----------



## farkot

nannu said:


> Hi Chirag,
> 
> June queued are getting their visa…we may also turn lucky soon!!
> 
> Nannu :rockon:


Technically it is 17 may because co has finished her assessment.


----------



## vepesh

nannu said:


> Hi Chirag,
> 
> June queued are getting their visa…we may also turn lucky soon!!
> 
> Nannu :rockon:


light at the end of tunnel i was waiting for some one fron june to get Visa 

Fatal_milk brings me hope..
i applied on 19 jan 

file qued 4 july 

wife was in aus during the same time wat march and june i Can see some resemblence... i may get my visa soon..

but i know its Hope againts Hope ray:when we r dealing with AHC...


----------



## nannu

rpandit said:


> congratulation who got their visa but now its clear that ahc now clearing june files..we have to wait long now..


Don't be disheartened!!!....Although Fatal_milk and Vinodreddy_y's files were queued in June, they are Jan and Feb Applicants, that means that AHC is still sticking to clear 2012 to Early March 2013 applicants by end of August.

*I know it is difficult but ... Relax*


----------



## vepesh

farkot said:


> Technically it is 17 may because co has finished her assessment.


but file was placed in q end of June....so 17 may doesn’t hold any priority..

CO do not put the file farword as the assesment was done in may.


----------



## vepesh

Fatal_milk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the 309 visa grant.
> 
> My DOL - 14th Jan 2013
> CO Assigned: 10 May 2013 ( Did not receive the email from CO although it was alleged to have been sent on 6th March by CO)
> Medicals Complete: 17 May 2013
> SCO Queue: 27 June 2013 (Was in Australia on TV from 28 Mar 2013- 25th June 2013. Although visa was decision ready on 17th May it was not forwarded to SCO queue until I returned offshore)
> Grant: 22nd Aug 2013
> 
> Good luck to all other forum members!!


HI 

did u receive any mail on 17 may saying that theh assesment is finished and placed in q for final decision.

or did u receive any mail on 27 th june that it was placed in q for final decision..

can you pleae explain you time will be appriciated ans info will be helpfull


----------



## farkot

vepesh said:


> but file was placed in q end of June....so 17 may doesn’t hold any priority..
> 
> CO do not put the file farword as the assesment was done in may.


Agreed but she was waiting for her to depart Australia. Up to u how ever u want to perceive it.


----------



## Fatal_milk

vepesh said:


> HI
> 
> did u receive any mail on 17 may saying that theh assesment is finished and placed in q for final decision.
> 
> or did u receive any mail on 27 th june that it was placed in q for final decision..
> 
> can you pleae explain you time will be appriciated ans info will be helpfull


Hi vepesh,

Received an email on 17th stating that all preliminary assessment has been done and CO was satisfied, after which I received an email to depart Australia or advise departure dates. I responded with departure dates, and it was noted by the CO.

On 27 June I received the formal email that the file was placed for final decision.

Hope the explanation is useful


----------



## vepesh

Fatal_milk said:


> Hi vepesh,
> 
> Received an email on 17th stating that all preliminary assessment has been done and CO was satisfied, after which I received an email to depart Australia or advise departure dates. I responded with departure dates, and it was noted by the CO.
> 
> On 27 June I received the formal email that the file was placed for final decision.
> 
> Hope the explanation is useful


Thnx mate very help full and hope full as i applied a week after you and my file is placed in ques exactly after a week after you... similer similer....hopefull hopefull...


----------



## Fatal_milk

Hi All,

A point to be noted to all folks waiting.. The file I submitted was decision ready (minus the medicals)

I spent 3 weeks assembling the file, and it was extremely exhaustive. Although my case was regular (newly married, husband in Aus case) I submitted voluminous information. 

There were 25 pages of watsapp chat history covering almost 1 year of conversation (had to cull this down)
Parents affadavits
Personal affidavits 
Stats declarations
Financial evidence
Sponsors evidence
Pictures
Honeymoon boarding pass/hotel bookings
Cd
Invitation card
......

Each section was segregated, into chapters and marked with post it notes between each section and the file was submitted with these placeholders

I do not know if any of this file preparation made a difference (knowing the unpredictability of AHC) but I would recommend everyone to ensure their file is as easy to refer. Don't sacrifice quality over quantity because this will act against you. 

As your relationship proceeds you shud try and submit documentation that strengthens your case. 
Think of it as an exam, the better the presentation the more the marks..


Keeping all this in mind, may just help an SCO decide your case faster
I hope this advice helps..


----------



## Harman cheema

Congrates fatal milk...


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Fatal,

I too have submitted the same documents at the time of lodgement and I guess all of us have.. After going through your posts I feel your file was already sent for final decision on the 17th of May and that is why your CO asked you to go offshore.. Previous applicants like AUS 309, Sowmya and few others were also sent a similar mail... I assume that you were intimated on the 27th of June about the final queue which is a standard email sent to every applicant ..

To other forum members : RPandit, NKdangar, Aushub, Farkot, Harman, My husband had called up AHC yesterday to ask about the progress of the file and the operator (code 02) said that as as the queue progresses, your file moves up and eventually when it gets to the top, the decision is made.. 



Fatal_milk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A point to be noted to all folks waiting.. The file I submitted was decision ready (minus the medicals)
> 
> I spent 3 weeks assembling the file, and it was extremely exhaustive. Although my case was regular (newly married, husband in Aus case) I submitted voluminous information.
> 
> There were 25 pages of watsapp chat history covering almost 1 year of conversation (had to cull this down)
> Parents affadavits
> Personal affidavits
> Stats declarations
> Financial evidence
> Sponsors evidence
> Pictures
> Honeymoon boarding pass/hotel bookings
> Cd
> Invitation card
> ......
> 
> Each section was segregated, into chapters and marked with post it notes between each section and the file was submitted with these placeholders
> 
> I do not know if any of this file preparation made a difference (knowing the unpredictability of AHC) but I would recommend everyone to ensure their file is as easy to refer. Don't sacrifice quality over quantity because this will act against you.
> 
> As your relationship proceeds you shud try and submit documentation that strengthens your case.
> Think of it as an exam, the better the presentation the more the marks..
> 
> 
> Keeping all this in mind, may just help an SCO decide your case faster
> I hope this advice helps..


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Fatal_milk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A point to be noted to all folks waiting.. The file I submitted was decision ready (minus the medicals)
> 
> I spent 3 weeks assembling the file, and it was extremely exhaustive. Although my case was regular (newly married, husband in Aus case) I submitted voluminous information.
> 
> There were 25 pages of watsapp chat history covering almost 1 year of conversation (had to cull this down)
> Parents affadavits
> Personal affidavits
> Stats declarations
> Financial evidence
> Sponsors evidence
> Pictures
> Honeymoon boarding pass/hotel bookings
> Cd
> Invitation card
> ......
> 
> Each section was segregated, into chapters and marked with post it notes between each section and the file was submitted with these placeholders
> 
> I do not know if any of this file preparation made a difference (knowing the unpredictability of AHC) but I would recommend everyone to ensure their file is as easy to refer. Don't sacrifice quality over quantity because this will act against you.
> 
> As your relationship proceeds you shud try and submit documentation that strengthens your case.
> Think of it as an exam, the better the presentation the more the marks..
> 
> 
> Keeping all this in mind, may just help an SCO decide your case faster
> I hope this advice helps..


Hi Fatal_ Milk,

Very happy for you. and many congrats.

I also took time to collect all the necessary document and submitted all the document except medical. Even I provided all the necessary documents according to check list and my CO didnt asked excpet medical.
But I am still waiting. I applied on 7th Jan and file was queued for decision on first week of July. 
Today I called AHC and operator told me same answer 8 to 12 months time frame. He told me all the document is good and just the matter of decision. It could be anytime today at very moment or weeks time or may be months time.
It really kills us day by day.
Hope everyone gets their visa very soon very very very soon.


----------



## Riyaaz

Fatal_milk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A point to be noted to all folks waiting.. The file I submitted was decision ready (minus the medicals)
> 
> I spent 3 weeks assembling the file, and it was extremely exhaustive. Although my case was regular (newly married, husband in Aus case) I submitted voluminous information.
> 
> There were 25 pages of watsapp chat history covering almost 1 year of conversation (had to cull this down)
> Parents affadavits
> Personal affidavits
> Stats declarations
> Financial evidence
> Sponsors evidence
> Pictures
> Honeymoon boarding pass/hotel bookings
> Cd
> Invitation card
> ......
> 
> Each section was segregated, into chapters and marked with post it notes between each section and the file was submitted with these placeholders
> 
> I do not know if any of this file preparation made a difference (knowing the unpredictability of AHC) but I would recommend everyone to ensure their file is as easy to refer. Don't sacrifice quality over quantity because this will act against you.
> 
> As your relationship proceeds you shud try and submit documentation that strengthens your case.
> Think of it as an exam, the better the presentation the more the marks..
> 
> Keeping all this in mind, may just help an SCO decide your case faster
> I hope this advice helps..


Hi Fatal,
That's the great way you presented your file.
This should be helpful for the forum members submitting additional documents and people doing research before lodging their file/application,
Good job, thanks for sharing this awesome info.
Good luck and enjoy the happiest life with your loved one.
CONGRATS !!!


----------



## Spousevisa

Absolutely

It should be 17th may 



farkot said:


> Technically it is 17 may because co has finished her assessment.


----------



## Fatal_milk

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Fatal,
> 
> I too have submitted the same documents at the time of lodgement and I guess all of us have.. After going through your posts I feel your file was already sent for final decision on the 17th of May and that is why your CO asked you to go offshore.. Previous applicants like AUS 309, Sowmya and few others were also sent a similar mail... I assume that you were intimated on the 27th of June about the final queue which is a standard email sent to every applicant ..
> 
> To other forum members : RPandit, NKdangar, Aushub, Farkot, Harman, My husband had called up AHC yesterday to ask about the progress of the file and the operator (code 02) said that as as the queue progresses, your file moves up and eventually when it gets to the top, the decision is made..


Hi spouse visa,

Your guess is as as good as mine, and it might explain why it took only 55 days(assuming 27 June as sco queue date)

If I assume 17 may- it falls in the 90-100 day average range.

Cheers


----------



## chiragb

*Month :* August 


*Days So Far *: 22


*Grant so Far *:15 

_(Leeon;Dodi2all;Shammi;Exodus;Aary;destinyatdoors;Ganesh44337;Mohit101;Ram;Srinipushpa;Aashmi;Foram.886,Simvik,Vinodreddy_y,Fatal_milk ) 
_

*Public holiday :*8 


*Working days:* 14



*Going Good so far :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:*





chiragb said:


> Month : August
> 
> Days So Far : 15
> 
> Grant so Far :12
> (Leeon;Dodi2all;Shammi;Exodus;Aary;destinyatdoors;Ganesh44337;Mohit101;Ram;Srinipushpa;Aashmi;Foram.886,)
> 
> Public holiday :5
> 
> Working days: 10


----------



## Harman cheema

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Fatal,
> 
> I too have submitted the same documents at the time of lodgement and I guess all of us have.. After going through your posts I feel your file was already sent for final decision on the 17th of May and that is why your CO asked you to go offshore.. Previous applicants like AUS 309, Sowmya and few others were also sent a similar mail... I assume that you were intimated on the 27th of June about the final queue which is a standard email sent to every applicant ..
> 
> To other forum members : RPandit, NKdangar, Aushub, Farkot, Harman, My husband had called up AHC yesterday to ask about the progress of the file and the operator (code 02) said that as as the queue progresses, your file moves up and eventually when it gets to the top, the decision is made..


Thanx for letting us know... I hope we all get visa in this...


----------



## sadface

I am still finding that CO 14 files are not moving. By looking as SpouseVisa SS record, it looks very scary.

Anyone know if Dreamerdownunder has got the visa?


----------



## Harman cheema

Hi spousevisa.. Did operator told your husband, how many files are still in queue before us??


----------



## Spousevisa

uummm Nope she did not.. She simply said we cannot comment when you will be granted a visa and then the same standard bla bla response of 12 months... I agree We (applicants) are smart but AHC Operators are smarter  Even if they know everything they won't disclose it... 



Harman cheema said:


> Hi spousevisa.. Did operator told your husband, how many files are still in queue before us??


----------



## Spousevisa

Dude your comments about CO 14 is scaring me now 



sadface said:


> I am still finding that CO 14 files are not moving. By looking as SpouseVisa SS record, it looks very scary.
> 
> Anyone know if Dreamerdownunder has got the visa?


----------



## sadface

Spousevisa said:


> Dude your comments about CO 14 is scaring me now


Thank you :boink:


----------



## nannu

nkdangar said:


> *I got an email from CO code 6(not my co) and the whole email only says FYI. Don't know what he said, now waiting for another reply..*


Did CO 6 reply yet? I am really hoping he would give you some good news. He is my CO, & has been very prompt and polite.
At least you know that someone is looking at your file


----------



## Riyaaz

arpitaravalia said:


> ive mailed my CO... asked her if she needs any further info on my case and advise me whether should i apply for tourist visa in the next week...
> hope she replies


Well done, now, lets see what will be their stand on it after passing 90 days..


----------



## singh_26

*Operator's*



Spousevisa said:


> uummm Nope she did not.. She simply said we cannot comment when you will be granted a visa and then the same standard bla bla response of 12 months... I agree We (applicants) are smart but AHC Operators are smarter  Even if they know everything they won't disclose it...


Hi Spousevisa,
Operator's don't know anything they are as blank as we all are.
for example if you cleared some interview and called the company for informing when they are going to send you appointment letter and operator pick your call he don't know what Human Resource department is doing except they are in company or they went outside other then that operator's don't have any information.
only they can transfer your call to Human resource department.and if someone sitting there told not to even transfer call then you know what it means 
so same is with AHC hope you understand now there is no means of calling AHC until and unless Operator transfer your call to concerened person or CO.


----------



## Spousevisa

Operator's who answer our calls are CO's only.. They might not know the current status of our file but they would be knowing what the process is... For example when you call up a service provider or to track your courier, you are connected to the Customer support executive.. You tell them what your query is and they look into the system and tell you.. Same is the case with AHC... 



singh_26 said:


> Hi Spousevisa,
> Operator's don't know anything they are as blank as we all are.
> for example if you cleared some interview and called the company for informing when they are going to send you appointment letter and operator pick your call he don't know what Human Resource department is doing except they are in company or they went outside other then that operator's don't have any information.
> only they can transfer your call to Human resource department.and if someone sitting there told not to even transfer call then you know what it means
> so same is with AHC hope you understand now there is no means of calling AHC until and unless Operator transfer your call to concerened person or CO.


----------



## singh_26

*CO*



Spousevisa said:


> Operator's who answer our calls are CO's only.. They might not know the current status of our file but they would be knowing what the process is...


HI Spousevisa,
I think CO's don't have much time to answer our call's..and AHC is that much financially capable to hire operator's for general queries


----------



## Spousevisa

You may be partially correct but yesterday our call was answered by a CO.. Well whoever answers I am not concerned about that.. All that I am interested in is in an update..



singh_26 said:


> HI Spousevisa,
> I think CO's don't have much time to answer our call's..and AHC is that much financially capable to hire operator's for general queries


----------



## farkot

I guess even today it will b a empty day for people above 90 days


----------



## Becky26

Fatal_milk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the 309 visa grant.
> 
> My DOL - 14th Jan 2013
> CO Assigned: 10 May 2013 ( Did not receive the email from CO although it was alleged to have been sent on 6th March by CO)
> Medicals Complete: 17 May 2013
> SCO Queue: 27 June 2013 (Was in Australia on TV from 28 Mar 2013- 25th June 2013. Although visa was decision ready on 17th May it was not forwarded to SCO queue until I returned offshore)
> Grant: 22nd Aug 2013
> 
> Good luck to all other forum members!!



Congratulations Fatal_milk, hope you have a great life ahead.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Fatal_milk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the 309 visa grant.
> 
> My DOL - 14th Jan 2013
> CO Assigned: 10 May 2013 ( Did not receive the email from CO although it was alleged to have been sent on 6th March by CO)
> Medicals Complete: 17 May 2013
> SCO Queue: 27 June 2013 (Was in Australia on TV from 28 Mar 2013- 25th June 2013. Although visa was decision ready on 17th May it was not forwarded to SCO queue until I returned offshore)
> Grant: 22nd Aug 2013
> 
> Good luck to all other forum members!!



Congratulations Fatal_milk, hope you have a great life ahead.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane: :becky::becky::becky:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> As per SS July Applicant's Jap And Becky26 got their CO assigned with in a Week.
> But Sneha Chavan is still waiting for CO to get assigned any idea why ?



There is one thing for sure. AHC is very smart and knows that the applicants will somehow figure out the procedure they follow to approve visas; so they make things so confusing and so random that no one can figure out WHAT THE HELL OR HOW THE HELL THINGS GO ON WITHIN THOSE HIGH WALLS!!!!

SO ANNOYING!!!!
:Cry::Cry::Cry: :tape2::tape2::tape2:


----------



## Rashu.m

hi everyone

happy to share that i got my visa grant today 

DOL - 25/02/2013
FILE QUEUE - 20/05/2013
VISA GRANT DATE - 22/08/2013

best of luck to all waiting for their 309 visa !!


----------



## rpandit

Harman cheema said:


> Hi spousevisa.. Did operator told your husband, how many files are still in queue before us??





Rashu.m said:


> hi everyone
> 
> happy to share that i got my visa grant today
> 
> DOL - 25/02/2013
> FILE QUEUE - 20/05/2013
> VISA GRANT DATE - 22/08/2013
> 
> best of luck to all waiting for their 309 visa !!


congratulation..you made my day..atleast they started to clear may files again..very happyyy and thank for sharing your good news..


----------



## rpandit

hii srvj,
please update if you also got your visa..


----------



## Becky26

Rashu.m said:


> hi everyone
> 
> happy to share that i got my visa grant today
> 
> DOL - 25/02/2013
> FILE QUEUE - 20/05/2013
> VISA GRANT DATE - 22/08/2013
> 
> best of luck to all waiting for their 309 visa !!


Congratulations!!!!!
Have a great life 
lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Becky


----------



## farkot

rpandit said:


> hii srvj,
> please update if you also got your visa..


Hi srvj,
Please update your status. Im expecting u should also get your visa as your file also queued on 20 may. Hopefully they clear 21st files tomorrow


----------



## nkdangar

nannu said:


> Did CO 6 reply yet? I am really hoping he would give you some good news. He is my CO, & has been very prompt and polite.
> At least you know that someone is looking at your file


Actually I sent a status inquiry email yesterday to my CO and also CC the email to CO6, so i received a prompt email yesterday from my CO14 that the file is in queue and all that. And now today i got reply from CO6 with only a blank email so i only had to read his signature where it says the 7 months and 12 months standard timing story.

I also received a call from my CO14 to inform me not to inquire to any other COs about my application. anda:


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



Rashu.m said:


> hi everyone
> 
> happy to share that i got my visa grant today
> 
> DOL - 25/02/2013
> FILE QUEUE - 20/05/2013
> VISA GRANT DATE - 22/08/2013
> 
> best of luck to all waiting for their 309 visa !!


Hi Rashu.m,
Congratulation and it's celebration time...Have a happy married life ahead :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane:lane: :santa: :santa: :santa:


----------



## nkdangar

I expected Spousevisa, RPandit, Herman, Myself, srvj, Arpita and all would get the visa today but now will get tomorrow anyway:bump2:


----------



## Harman cheema

Tomorrow is a big day for all of us(spousevisa rpandit arpita aushub nkdangar) all the best friends...


----------



## Harman cheema

Rashu.m said:


> hi everyone
> 
> happy to share that i got my visa grant today
> 
> DOL - 25/02/2013
> FILE QUEUE - 20/05/2013
> VISA GRANT DATE - 22/08/2013
> 
> best of luck to all waiting for their 309 visa !!


Congratulations rashu have agood one


----------



## Spousevisa

So now you know why she was prompt in responding... 
It was because you had CC ed CO 6 :laugh:



nkdangar said:


> Actually I sent a status inquiry email yesterday to my CO and also CC the email to CO6, so i received a prompt email yesterday from my CO14 that the file is in queue and all that. And now today i got reply from CO6 with only a blank email so i only had to read his signature where it says the 7 months and 12 months standard timing story.
> 
> I also received a call from my CO14 to inform me not to inquire to any other COs about my application. anda:


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



Fatal_milk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the 309 visa grant.
> 
> My DOL - 14th Jan 2013
> CO Assigned: 10 May 2013 ( Did not receive the email from CO although it was alleged to have been sent on 6th March by CO)
> Medicals Complete: 17 May 2013
> SCO Queue: 27 June 2013 (Was in Australia on TV from 28 Mar 2013- 25th June 2013. Although visa was decision ready on 17th May it was not forwarded to SCO queue until I returned offshore)
> Grant: 22nd Aug 2013
> 
> Good luck to all other forum members!!


Hi Fatal_milk,
_Congrats and have a happy married life _
_Enjoy this moment this will not come again_ 
:whoo::whoo::whoo:lane:lane:lane::clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## singh_26

*Visa's*



Harman cheema said:


> Tomorrow is a big day for all of us(spousevisa rpandit arpita aushub nkdangar) all the best friends...


_Hi All,
Names mentioned above in harman 22 thread i hope all will get visa tomorrow as i observe AHC grant generally more visa's on friday so all the best to all of guys hope tomorrow the wait for your visa ends_ :rockon::rockon::rockon::amen::amen::amen::clock: :clock: :clock::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## singh_26

*Thought*

_Certain things catch your eye, but pursue only those that capture the heart_


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations & Celebrations*



Rashu.m said:


> hi everyone
> 
> happy to share that i got my visa grant today
> 
> DOL - 25/02/2013
> FILE QUEUE - 20/05/2013
> VISA GRANT DATE - 22/08/2013
> 
> best of luck to all waiting for their 309 visa !!


*Congratulations and Celebrations...... Have a Happy Married Life :clap2::clap2::clap2::tree::xmastree::xmasunwrap:*


----------



## nannu

*One Down From New List*

*One:clap2: Down From New List. *


*Exceptional Case (Should get visa as soon as medicals are cleared)*
*1. Balhary*


*2012 Applicants*
*1. Harman Cheema
2. Riyaz
3. sims
4. rpandit
5. dil482
6. Klight12 (May go to Sept because the delay was from your side in submitting medicals)*

*Others*
*1. Rashu
2. SRVJ
3. Sus76
4. Kharel76
5. farkot
6. spousevisa
7. Nanduu
8. Arpitaravlia
9. Harman Cheema
10. Nkdangar
11 HP17*


*Inactive Users*
*1. Mounika
2. Bhawani82
3. Ud
4. Shuriti*


----------



## nannu

*Next to get lucky*



nannu said:


> Rashu and SRVJ should be next lucky ones!!!


Rashu gone!!! 
SRVJ and Rpandit should be next to get lucky !!!


----------



## manv1983

manv1983 said:


> Looking at the spread sheet, grants are coming somewhere according to the Date of File in Queue.
> 
> Therefore I think more visas to come could be for
> 
> 1. Shruiti
> 2. SRVJ
> 3. Rashu
> 4. Farkot
> 5. Nanduu
> 6. Kharel76
> 7. Sus76
> 8. Rpandit
> 9. Arpitaravlia
> 10. Spouse Visa
> 11. Nkdanger
> 12. Harman Cheema
> 13. HP17
> 14. Kanu
> 15. Ama0413
> 16. Vaibhav9099
> 
> 
> These guys could get visa in next 20 working days !! Fingers cross !!


Rashu - One down from my list too !!


----------



## saras712

:director:Congrets to Fatal_milk and Rashu.M:clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## aushub

Congratulations fatal_milk and Rashu.. Must be such happy faces right now, planning for a certain future.. Bon voyage folks..

AllTheBest to all 90+ days in queue files..

Today my wife (nanduu's) file has been in queue for 94 days. At one end its encouraging to see all these visa grants, on the other end the wait and anxiety is killing me.. Such stress, tension and mental toll.. Inexplicable..


----------



## aushub

Couldn't be with my wife for our first year anniversary and my birthday in the hope and wait that we would get her visa.. Such an emotional roller coaster ride.. It feels like life is dragging itself at tortoise' pace.. All the Best people.. Keep us posted..


----------



## farkot

If my prediction is correct the following users should get visa today along with srvj if he has not received visa yesterday.

Kharel76,Sus76,Rpandit,srvj,Nanduu,farkot because all these users file was queued on 21st may, which I consider is the current date in the queue being processed.


----------



## farkot

Just wondering what is the trend with TFN updates. Is it being updated just on the day when the visa is being granted?

The users who have received their visas recently can you please shed some light on this?


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> So now you know why she was prompt in responding...
> It was because you had CC ed CO 6 :laugh:


No she usually replies to all the emails anyways, this is 4-5th time she replied to me:blah:


----------



## nkdangar

Has Shuriti got her visa, she has finished 100 days in queue today.


----------



## chiragb

*Month :* August 


*Days So Far *: 22


*Grant so Far *:16 

_(Leeon;Dodi2all;Shammi;Exodus;Aary;destinyatdoors;Ganesh44337;Mohit101;Ram;Srinipushpa;Aashmi;Foram.886,Simvik,Vinodreddy_y,Fatal_milk,Rashu ) 
_

*Public holiday :*8 


*Working days:* 14



14Days 16 Down :rockon::rockon::rockon:






chiragb said:


> *Month :* August
> 
> 
> *Days So Far *: 22
> 
> 
> *Grant so Far *:15
> 
> _(Leeon;Dodi2all;Shammi;Exodus;Aary;destinyatdoors;Ganesh44337;Mohit101;Ram;Srinipushpa;Aashmi;Foram.886,Simvik,Vinodreddy_y,Fatal_milk )
> _
> 
> *Public holiday :*8
> 
> 
> *Working days:* 14
> 
> 
> 
> *Going Good so far :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:*


----------



## aushub

For every grant that someone gets, remember that their are dozens on this forum eager to hear about it. So please please update the SS and advise us ASAP if you hear anything form AHC, especially visa grant.


----------



## singh_26

*Good Morning*



aushub said:


> For every grant that someone gets, remember that their are dozens on this forum eager to hear about it. So please please update the SS and advise us ASAP if you hear anything form AHC, especially visa grant.


HI Forum Member's where are you all....''no updates'' ''no argument'' ''no leg pulling'' ''no prediction's'' ''no hi'' ''no bye'' and above all ''no Visa Grant''


----------



## Harman cheema

singh_26 said:


> HI Forum Member's where are you all....''no updates'' ''no argument'' ''no leg pulling'' ''no prediction's'' ''no hi'' ''no bye'' and above all ''no Visa Grant''


Hi singh 22 hru today..ahc start clearing 20th may..


----------



## rpandit

goodmorning india...so who are going to be first(21 may) for grant???


----------



## singh_26

*HEllo*



Harman cheema said:


> Hi singh 22 hru today..ahc start clearing 20th may..


HI Cheema 22,
Yes i hope today they will clear applicant's till 24 may.....  
And all my Forum friend's share some good news about visa    :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nannu

rpandit said:


> goodmorning india...so who are going to be first(21 may) for grant???


*Its going to be SRVJ or You*....SRVJ is away for some time, so lets see who out of the of you will share the news first!!! :first::second:


----------



## Harman cheema

singh_26 said:


> HI Cheema 22,
> Yes i hope today they will clear applicant's till 24 may.....
> And all my Forum friend's share some good news about visa    :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Veere i dont think they will clear till 24 may but atlesst they should clear atleast 21st may today...


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> Veere i dont think they will clear till 24 may but atlesst they should clear atleast 21st may today...


Harman...I don't know about AHC  ...but Veronica will definitely ban your ID.


----------



## singh_26

*Laugh*



nannu said:


> Harman...I don't know about AHC  ...but Veronica will definitely ban your ID.


Hi Nannu And Cheema 22,
Good one lots of laugh :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## singh_26

*100 days*

_HI All,
100 days in Spread sheet and 100 likes on Forum
Thanks a lot to all forum member's for liking my Threads and all above tolerating me..
This forum is a good way to communicate with all those who are in same situation as i am . so it give me some relief that i am not alone enough who is waiting   
Keep the spirit alive guys. All will hear and share good news from AHc one day_ :tea: :tea: :tea:


----------



## sadface

I still believe that anyone who is with CO 14 is not moving further


----------



## Spousevisa

Sshhhh :tape:
what if she is reading your posts :spy: 



sadface said:


> I still believe that anyone who is with CO 14 is not moving further


----------



## nkdangar

nkdangar said:


> No she usually replies to all the emails anyways, this is 4-5th time she replied to me:blah:





Spousevisa said:


> Sshhhh :tape:
> what if she is reading your posts :spy:


If she wants to read this forum on the internet, then she should first finish her work and grant us the visa, then she has the weekend coming up to read the threads. Atleast we can start partying on the weekend:tea:


----------



## manv1983

singh_26 said:


> _HI All,
> 100 days in Spread sheet and 100 likes on Forum
> Thanks a lot to all forum member's for liking my Threads and all above tolerating me..
> This forum is a good way to communicate with all those who are in same situation as i am . so it give me some relief that i am not alone enough who is waiting
> Keep the spirit alive guys. All will hear and share good news from AHc one day_ :tea: :tea: :tea:


Mr. Singh , I am really amazed that you put so much on this thread, But i just want to know " are you currently employed" or Shud I ask that are you employed within this forum because you just post every 30 mins. Dont take it in bad sense, but really want to know how you get so much time to get online all the time ??????


----------



## aushub

This almost felt like a farewell speech.. I jumped for a second in hope that you got your visa reading your declaration in line 1.. 



singh_26 said:


> _HI All,
> 100 days in Spread sheet and 100 likes on Forum
> Thanks a lot to all forum member's for liking my Threads and all above tolerating me..
> This forum is a good way to communicate with all those who are in same situation as i am . so it give me some relief that i am not alone enough who is waiting
> Keep the spirit alive guys. All will hear and share good news from AHc one day_ :tea: :tea: :tea:


----------



## nannu

manv1983 said:


> Mr. Singh , I am really amazed that you put so much on this thread, But i just want to know " are you currently employed" or Shud I ask that are you employed within this forum because you just post every 30 mins. Dont take it in bad sense, but really want to know how you get so much time to get online all the time ??????


Hi Manv,


I almost *Laughed Out Loud* reading your reply.

Good one!!! and Good work Singh, you are keeping the forum ALIVE.

Nannu


----------



## manv1983

nannu said:


> Hi Manv,
> 
> 
> I almost *Laughed Out Loud* reading your reply.
> 
> Good one!!! and Good work Singh, you are keeping the forum ALIVE.
> 
> Nannu


Give my post a LIKE too, I want 100 Likes too !!eace:


----------



## nkdangar

manv1983 said:


> Give my post a LIKE too, I want 100 Likes too !!eace:


For that you have to make 100 comments or replies as welleace:


----------



## Harman cheema

nannu said:


> Harman...I don't know about AHC  ...but Veronica will definitely ban your ID.


Ya i know. Veronica already delete my 3 posts..


----------



## aushub

Harman cheema said:


> Ya i know. Veronica already delete my 3 posts..


Jeez Luiz, you guys know the administrators name too???? That's how long you have been on this forum.. Bravo people..

God, I pray we all get visa grants sooner, otherwise very soon we all will be shareholders in ExpatForum..


----------



## Harman cheema

Hi aushub any news from your side???


----------



## aushub

aushub said:


> Jeez Luiz, you guys know the administrators name too???? That's how long you have been on this forum.. Bravo people..
> 
> God, I pray we all get visa grants sooner, otherwise very soon we all will be shareholders in ExpatForum..





Harman cheema said:


> Hi aushub any news from your side???



Yes, my friend I do have some news. It's called boredom.. :frusty::ballchain:


----------



## aushub

Man proposes, God Disposes and AHC gives Excuses..


----------



## singh_26

*Reply time 30 mins Over*



manv1983 said:


> Mr. Singh , I am really amazed that you put so much on this thread, But i just want to know " are you currently employed" or Shud I ask that are you employed within this forum because you just post every 30 mins. Dont take it in bad sense, but really want to know how you get so much time to get online all the time ??????


Hi Manv1983,
So i will answer your questions one by one
yes i am ''employed'' and in a world renowned MNC can't reveal name here as i am afraid that you will come here and ask me so many question's   
And about 30 mins Theory i must say i am well organized person and managing my official and personal work well. So it's called management ''Buddy''    you must learn it from me   
And Dont take it in bad sense, but really want to tell you how i get so much time to get online all the time as i have internet with good broadband speed in my company     ..


----------



## singh_26

*HI*



aushub said:


> This almost felt like a farewell speech.. I jumped for a second in hope that you got your visa reading your declaration in line 1..


HI aushub,
Thatswhy i names myself as ''Singh26'' Always enthusiastic, smiling and full of energy


----------



## rpandit

now its 12 afternoon..still no grant yet..only 5 hour left...let see who are lucky among all..


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



nannu said:


> Hi Manv,
> 
> 
> I almost *Laughed Out Loud* reading your reply.
> 
> Good one!!! and Good work Singh, you are keeping the forum ALIVE.
> 
> Nannu


Hi Nannu,
Thanks a lot. and i will keep doing it...


----------



## singh_26

*Well Said*



nkdangar said:


> For that you have to make 100 comments or replies as welleace:


HI nkdangar,
Well said and thanks


----------



## singh_26

*Administrator*



aushub said:


> Jeez Luiz, you guys know the administrators name too???? That's how long you have been on this forum.. Bravo people..
> 
> God, I pray we all get visa grants sooner, otherwise very soon we all will be shareholders in ExpatForum..


Hi aushub,
when your post's get deleted by administrator then you will also come to know the name of them


----------



## farkot

Just checked my tfn update... no good news


----------



## aushub

I am an optimist and have not intentions of dashing anyones hopes (including my own), but honestly speaking, if you look at the trend, in the beginning of the month there was a flood of visa grants. if I remember right, 7 grants in one day early this month. and then it has deserted completely, with a grant once in a way.. I hope we all won't have to wait until early september for the same flood.. I sincerly hope not, but I can't ignore the trend too..  Given that 90 day theory is also a trend and not documented confirmation..


----------



## Spousevisa

There could be few applicants getting visa but are not on the forum.. I was also thinking the same first but then we see non active members suddenly posting about their visa grant.. 



aushub said:


> I am an optimist and have not intentions of dashing anyones hopes (including my own), but honestly speaking, if you look at the trend, in the beginning of the month there was a flood of visa grants. if I remember right, 7 grants in one day early this month. and then it has deserted completely, with a grant once in a way.. I hope we all won't have to wait until early september for the same flood.. I sincerly hope not, but I can't ignore the trend too..  Given that 90 day theory is also a trend and not documented confirmation..


----------



## sadface

Spousevisa said:


> There could be few applicants getting visa but are not on the forum.. I was also thinking the same first but then we see non active members suddenly posting about their visa grant..


Mate don't get angry but it is CO 14 ray2:

Abra ka dabra!


----------



## rpandit

only 2 hour left..no grant...


----------



## Harman cheema

rpandit said:


> only 2 hour left..no grant...


Don't worry u ll get visa on Monday...


----------



## Spousevisa

Just an hour left now ray2:


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Arpita,

Did CO reply to your query about tourist visa?


----------



## farkot

Dry day today also....


----------



## arpitaravalia

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Arpita,
> 
> Did CO reply to your query about tourist visa?


no she never replies....


----------



## Spousevisa

I know.. I also have her as my CO.. no reply to emails irritates even more 



arpitaravalia said:


> no she never replies....


----------



## arpitaravalia

Spousevisa said:


> I know.. I also have her as my CO.. no reply to emails irritates even more


we both have the same SCO date... wer in Australia will u be moving?


----------



## manv1983

singh_26 said:


> Hi Manv1983,
> So i will answer your questions one by one
> yes i am ''employed'' and in a world renowned MNC can't reveal name here as i am afraid that you will come here and ask me so many question's
> And about 30 mins Theory i must say i am well organized person and managing my official and personal work well. So it's called management ''Buddy''    you must learn it from me
> And Dont take it in bad sense, but really want to tell you how i get so much time to get online all the time as i have internet with good broadband speed in my company     ..


I understand bro, MNC with good broadband speed..Hmmm but that wasnt what I asked !! Anyways !! You take it on your heart !! Cheer up buddy !!


----------



## OZVISA

The weekend seems to be the longest break in the whole world.


----------



## manv1983

OZVISA said:


> The weekend seems to be the longest break in the whole world.



Watch FOOTY on weekends if you are in Australia !!


----------



## OZVISA

manv1983 said:


> Watch FOOTY on weekends if you are in Australia !!


Footy is bullfighting like m i don kno y aussies made dis game...


----------



## rpandit

my co replied that ma case will take 2 week more..


----------



## nannu

*That is actually a good news!!!*



rpandit said:


> my co replied that ma case will take 2 week more..


Hey don't be sad...that is actually a good news for you... on *12-July* aus309 posted that they received a reply from his CO that visa will be granted in 2-3 weeks and his wife's TFN was updated on *13-July* and grant letter received on *15-July*...for them every thing happened within *3-4 days*..*it may happen to you also!!*

Think it this way that At least now you know that you are only 2 weeks away!!! Better than waiting without a clue :confused2:




aus309 said:


> Hi All,
> even my co replied to my mail saying that my wife's visa will be granted in 2-3 weeks...i had a written ticket of 16th july...do u guys think postponing the ticket to 26th july is good enough??
> 
> Suggestions pls.
> 
> Thanks.





aus309 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally have the good news from my end. Tfn update for my wife's visa. I checked last night before going to bed it was not updated.but woke up to my surprise.
> 
> Dol : 27 dec 2012
> Sco queue date : 26 april
> Co code : 12
> 
> People i know how difficult it is to wait. But please hang on for some more time. I am 100% sure all dec 2012 applicants will be granted in 2 weeks time.
> 
> My wife's co had written in email 2 days back that it will take 2-3 weeks time but tfn updated yesterday.
> 
> So keep hopes high. Im sure hapiness is round the corner for all.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## nannu

*Its time to prepare for celebrations!!*



rpandit said:


> my co replied that ma case will take 2 week more..


They may lie to you on the call, but they can not lie to you in email...that gets documented...:boxing:

_*If I were at your place I would have been jumping around in excitement :cheer2: that I will get it in 2 weeks!!*_!


----------



## singh_26

*Celebration*



rpandit said:


> my co replied that ma case will take 2 week more..


_Hi rpandit,
Yes i do agree with nannu. At Least you have some target time set for 2 weeks and i know you are going to get it in next week. 2 weeks they give you maximum time 
so start packing your bags buddy and be ready to fly _   :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: lane: lane: lane:


----------



## dil482

singh_26 said:


> _Hi rpandit,
> Yes i do agree with nannu. At Least you have some target time set for 2 weeks and i know you are going to get it in next week. 2 weeks they give you maximum time
> so start packing your bags buddy and be ready to fly _   :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: lane: lane: lane:



My CO replied on 15th July that i should expect in a month time for final decision...but on 16th August i emailed him & he said we are processing as per global processing time..

so donno how they can say like that & still wait continues:jaw:


----------



## sadface

dil482 said:


> My CO replied on 15th July that i should expect in a month time for final decision...but on 16th August i emailed him & he said we are processing as per global processing time..
> 
> so donno how they can say like that & still wait continues:jaw:


I have also got very similar reply and I was hoping to calculate my expectations accordingly after I got to know that it takes some time after clearing medical.

I have got this reply from my CO about 1.5 months ago, as follow:

*I also liaised to you that it might take approx. two (2) months for application to be finalised- for which you agreed to.*


I am finishing this two months in 2 weeks time I am getting concerned!

:Cry::fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhisek

Everyone having a good weekend, I guess..........


----------



## jaiganesh

frnds

while checking ato site displayed following message in my case.

"The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again."

does this mean that i am yet to grant visa .

pls let me know


----------



## nannu

*TFN status*



jaiganesh said:


> frnds
> 
> while checking ato site displayed following message in my case.
> 
> "The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again."
> 
> does this mean that i am yet to grant visa .
> 
> pls let me know


Hi Jaiganesh,

Yes, that means you have not received your visa yet. :bump:

After you get your visa the message will be something like this:

*"Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"*


----------



## nannu

*A - New SS user*

Hi A (New user in SS)

Welcome to the SS.

Please provide the same username that you have registered or intend to register on the Forum and I will add your details to SS. Having same user name in SS and Forum makes it easier to track users and update the SS. 

Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.

:welcome:

Nannu


----------



## leonardverma

hi SHILGA i ve cehcked ss and our DOL is same and i need ur help about the co?

1. can u confirm how did u find out ur co allocation 
2. how did u find out ur file at sco


----------



## nannu

leonardverma said:


> hi SHILGA i ve cehcked ss and our DOL is same and i need ur help about the co?
> 
> 1. can u confirm how did u find out ur co allocation
> 2. how did u find out ur file at sco


hi Leo,

Have you not been contacted my your CO even once, through email or phone? Have yo done your Medicals?

Nannu


----------



## srvj

nannu said:


> Hi SRVJ,
> 
> Where are you? Haven't seen you for a long time now? Have you received your visa yet?
> 
> You have completed 90 days in queue and are now on top in my list.
> 
> Please keep us posted as soon as you get it!!
> 
> Nannu


Hi Nannu,

Good News Via granted for my wife


DOL: 18/03
SCO: 20/05
Grant: 23/08

earlier than expected. got it in 5 months . good time.

I haven't been following forum for a while..

Congrats to those who got visa.

All the best for friends in waiting. "Not going to be long!!!!!" 


I have moved to Hobart city 2 weeks ago.

Its new place and living alone, bit busy in new job.

Thank you for your support


----------



## nannu

Great Great Great!!! Congratulations Congratulations Congratulations!!!

I almost jumped seeing your post! Really happy for you!!

Now I accept that my list and Calculations (predictions) are working!! 




srvj said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> Good News Via granted for my wife
> 
> 
> DOL: 18/03
> SCO: 20/05
> Grant: 23/08
> 
> earlier than expected. got it in 5 months . good time.
> 
> I haven't been following forum for a while..
> 
> Congrats to those who got visa.
> 
> All the best for friends in waiting. "Not going to be long!!!!!"
> 
> 
> I have moved to Hobart city 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Its new place and living alone, bit busy in new job.
> 
> Thank you for your support


----------



## nkdangar

srvj said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> Good News Via granted for my wife
> 
> 
> DOL: 18/03
> SCO: 20/05
> Grant: 23/08
> 
> earlier than expected. got it in 5 months . good time.
> 
> I haven't been following forum for a while..
> 
> Congrats to those who got visa.
> 
> All the best for friends in waiting. "Not going to be long!!!!!"
> 
> 
> I have moved to Hobart city 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Its new place and living alone, bit busy in new job.
> 
> Thank you for your support


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:car:


----------



## nannu

*List going down!!*

*Two :clap2::clap2: Down From New List. *


*Exceptional Case (Should get visa as soon as medicals are cleared)*
*1. Balhary*


*2012 Applicants*
*1. Harman Cheema
2. Riyaz
3. sims
4. rpandit
5. dil482
6. Klight12 (May go to Sept because the delay was from your side in submitting medicals)*

*Others*
*1. Rashu
2. SRVJ
3. Sus76
4. Kharel76
5. farkot
6. spousevisa
7. Nanduu
8. Arpitaravlia
9. Harman Cheema
10. Nkdangar
11 HP17*


*Inactive Users*
*1. Mounika
2. Bhawani82
3. Ud
4. Shuriti*


----------



## Harman cheema

nannu said:


> *Two :clap2::clap2: Down From New List. *
> 
> 
> *Exceptional Case (Should get visa as soon as medicals are cleared)*
> *1. Balhary*
> 
> 
> *2012 Applicants*
> *1. Harman Cheema
> 2. Riyaz
> 3. sims
> 4. rpandit
> 5. dil482
> 6. Klight12 (May go to Sept because the delay was from your side in submitting medicals)*
> 
> *Others*
> *1. Rashu
> ]2. SRVJ
> 3. Sus76
> 4. Kharel76
> 5. farkot
> 6. spousevisa
> 7. Nanduu
> 8. Arpitaravlia
> 9. Harman Cheema
> 10. Nkdangar
> 11 HP17*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> *1. Mounika
> 2. Bhawani82
> 3. Ud
> 4. Shuriti*


Hi nannu .. Hope i ll get my visa soon as well


----------



## nannu

nannu said:


> *Its going to be SRVJ or You*....SRVJ is away for some time, so lets see who out of the of you will share the news first!!! :first::second:


*Rpandit, SRVJ has got his visa...so you are next... start packing you are next *


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> Hi nannu .. Hope i ll get my visa soon as well


Harman, According to my calculation there are only 7 people ahead of you.... so may be only a matter of a week or 2 !!!


----------



## srvj

srvj;

Good News Visa granted for my wife


DOL: 18/03
SCO: 20/05
Grant: 23/08

earlier than expected. got it in 5 months . good time.

Congrats to those who got visa.

All the best for friends in waiting. "Not going to be long!!!!!"


----------



## nannu

We hope you are going to be around and active on the forum and SS 



srvj said:


> srvj;
> 
> Good News Visa granted for my wife
> 
> 
> DOL: 18/03
> SCO: 20/05
> Grant: 23/08
> 
> earlier than expected. got it in 5 months . good time.
> 
> Congrats to those who got visa.
> 
> All the best for friends in waiting. "Not going to be long!!!!!"


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



srvj said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> Good News Via granted for my wife
> 
> 
> DOL: 18/03
> SCO: 20/05
> Grant: 23/08
> 
> earlier than expected. got it in 5 months . good time.
> 
> I haven't been following forum for a while..
> 
> Congrats to those who got visa.
> 
> All the best for friends in waiting. "Not going to be long!!!!!"
> 
> 
> I have moved to Hobart city 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Its new place and living alone, bit busy in new job.
> 
> Thank you for your support


HI SRvj,
Congratulation have a happy married life ahead. So happy for you  lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2: :first: :first: :first: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :car: :car: :car:


----------



## Harman cheema

srvj said:


> srvj;
> 
> Good News Visa granted for my wife
> 
> 
> DOL: 18/03
> SCO: 20/05
> Grant: 23/08
> 
> earlier than expected. got it in 5 months . good time.
> 
> Congrats to those who got visa.
> 
> All the best for friends in waiting. "Not going to be long!!!!!"


Congrats srvj... Have a very happy married life...


----------



## leonardverma

nannu said:


> hi Leo,
> 
> Have you not been contacted my your CO even once, through email or phone? Have yo done your Medicals?
> 
> Nannu


NO for ur first question n medical n pcc done while i was in aus on tv as migrate spouse


----------



## jaiganesh

are you sure Rpandit got his visa



nannu said:


> *Rpandit, SRVJ has got his visa...so you are next... start packing you are next *


----------



## nannu

jaiganesh said:


> are you sure Rpandit got his visa


SRVJ got it...and Rpandit is next


----------



## rpandit

nannu said:


> *Rpandit, SRVJ has got his visa...so you are next... start packing you are next *


you are amazing nannu..i also hope so..it seem ahc cleared 20 may bcz rashu and srvz both have got their visa..so now they should reach on 21 may..as per co my case will take 2 week maximum but i want it to be clear on tomorrow..this wait is killing me every second..i wish your words comes true and all 5-6 applicant file queued on 21 may get their visa tomorrow..


----------



## nkdangar

rpandit said:


> you are amazing nannu..i also hope so..it seem ahc cleared 20 may bcz rashu and srvz both have got their visa..so now they should reach on 21 may..as per co my case will take 2 week maximum but i want it to be clear on tomorrow..this wait is killing me every second..i wish your words comes true and all 5-6 applicant file queued on 21 may get their visa tomorrow..


Hope you get it tomorrow!!!


----------



## sadface

After looking at srvj being granted VISA I'd just felt that AHC is working this weekend.


----------



## srvj

Thank You all for your wishes


----------



## saras712

srvj said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> Good News Via granted for my wife
> 
> 
> DOL: 18/03
> SCO: 20/05
> Grant: 23/08
> 
> earlier than expected. got it in 5 months . good time.
> 
> I haven't been following forum for a while..
> 
> Congrats to those who got visa.
> 
> All the best for friends in waiting. "Not going to be long!!!!!"
> 
> 
> I have moved to Hobart city 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Its new place and living alone, bit busy in new job.
> 
> Thank you for your support



Congrets............:gossip::gossip::tea:lane::


----------



## nannu

rpandit said:


> you are amazing nannu..i also hope so..it seem ahc cleared 20 may bcz rashu and srvz both have got their visa..so now they should reach on 21 may..as per co my case will take 2 week maximum but i want it to be clear on tomorrow..this wait is killing me every second..i wish your words comes true and all 5-6 applicant file queued on 21 may get their visa tomorrow..


You will definitely get it in next few days, like aus309's case. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## klight12

*Congrats*

Congrats to those who got visa last week. So 20 May is gone. Hopefully this week all may applicants(whose files are in queue in may) will get their Visa and June applicants will start soon. Waiting for my turn......


----------



## leonardverma

nannu said:


> You will definitely get it in next few days, like aus309's case. :fingerscrossed:



how will i know i have co/sco? when i called first week of aug operator said "ur file is cleared the initial assessment" but when i asked him about the co's name and the date when co cleared the file he refused to give me the date and the name of the co.
any help ?

i don't want t o call them and annoy them too much but i m so disappointed and ANGRY. I have more documents than they requested in the checklist and pcc along with medical pre-attached so no idea about the delay


----------



## nkdangar

leonardverma said:


> how will i know i have co/sco? when i called first week of aug operator said "ur file is cleared the initial assessment" but when i asked him about the co's name and the date when co cleared the file he refused to give me the date and the name of the co.
> any help ?
> 
> i don't want t o call them and annoy them too much but i m so disappointed and ANGRY. I have more documents than they requested in the checklist and pcc along with medical pre-attached so no idea about the delay


So you haven't received any emails from the immi so far???


----------



## chiragb

*August 2013*

*Month :* *August *


*Days So Far(25-08-2013) *: *25*


*Grant so Far :**17 *

_(Leeon;Dodi2all;Shammi;Exodus;Aary;destinyatdoors; Ganesh44337;Mohit101;Ram;Srinipushpa;Aashmi;Foram. 886,Simvik,Vinodreddy_y,Fatal_milk,Rashu,SRVJ) _


*Public holiday *:*10 *


*Working days:** 15*


*17 Down in 15 Days*


----------



## singh_26

*HI*



leonardverma said:


> how will i know i have co/sco? when i called first week of aug operator said "ur file is cleared the initial assessment" but when i asked him about the co's name and the date when co cleared the file he refused to give me the date and the name of the co.
> any help ?
> 
> i don't want t o call them and annoy them too much but i m so disappointed and ANGRY. I have more documents than they requested in the checklist and pcc along with medical pre-attached so no idea about the delay


_HI leonardverma,
As per my suggestion email AHC and ask them about your case update.
this is the best way to inquire about your case and if they don't reply you within a week then mail them again by refering the mail you sent them earlier.then if you don't receive any reply AHc finally call them and give reference of your mail. hope this helps_


----------



## singh_26

*Best Wishes*



rpandit said:


> you are amazing nannu..i also hope so..it seem ahc cleared 20 may bcz rashu and srvz both have got their visa..so now they should reach on 21 may..as per co my case will take 2 week maximum but i want it to be clear on tomorrow..this wait is killing me every second..i wish your words comes true and all 5-6 applicant file queued on 21 may get their visa tomorrow..


_Hi r pandit,
Hope you receive visa today. My best wishes with you_  :fingerscrossed:  :fingerscrossed:  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## leonardverma

nkdangar said:


> so you haven't received any emails from the immi so far???


no but i contacted them and they refused to give any info about co n date of initial assessment done


----------



## leonardverma

singh_26 said:


> _hi leonardverma,
> as per my suggestion email ahc and ask them about your case update.
> This is the best way to inquire about your case and if they don't reply you within a week then mail them again by refering the mail you sent them earlier.then if you don't receive any reply ahc finally call them and give reference of your mail. Hope this helps_


i emailed them n got the exactly same response as they told me over the phone


----------



## singh_26

*CO*



leonardverma said:


> how will i know i have co/sco? when i called first week of aug operator said "ur file is cleared the initial assessment" but when i asked him about the co's name and the date when co cleared the file he refused to give me the date and the name of the co.
> any help ?
> 
> i don't want t o call them and annoy them too much but i m so disappointed and ANGRY. I have more documents than they requested in the checklist and pcc along with medical pre-attached so no idea about the delay


_Hi leonardverma,
What i remember is i think you mentioned in your thread that you called AHC and operator told you your file is in queue but yes operator didn't mention any specific date at which your file is placed in queue for final decision.
As you said you submitted all the document's with your file including medical's so it may be possible they don't required any further document's from you and your file is directly placed in queue by CO for final decision._


----------



## leonardverma

singh_26 said:


> _hi leonardverma,
> what i remember is i think you mentioned in your thread that you called ahc and operator told you your file is in queue but yes operator didn't mention any specific date at which your file is placed in queue for final decision.
> As you said you submitted all the document's with your file including medical's so it may be possible they don't required any further document's from you and your file is directly placed in queue by co for final decision._


thanks


----------



## singh_26

*CO*



leonardverma said:


> i emailed them n got the exactly same response as they told me over the phone


_Hi leonardverma,
In that case you can't do anything. generally they do send mail when file is placed in queue. but it depends on Co to CO. i read many threads by forum member's in which they mentioned about their CO not informing them when their file is placed in final queue for decision but when they called AHc operator told them the date of file placed in queue for final decision.
Leo don't panic some member's also assume about their date when their file placed in queue and filled in SS (as they also didn't get satisfactory answer from AHC). it happens as you have been information about your file is in final queue so no need to worry. just assume it is in queue after 2 months of DOL (as you mentioned that you called AHC after 2 months and came to know your file is in queue for final decision). and start counting 90 days from the same date._


----------



## singh_26

*CO*

_*Hi Badshah (88 days), Cute1987 (91 days), Jayeshkumar (90 days), MrsRana (82 days), AMJ (63 days), Sreej-Raj (67 days), AmaaniSingh (61 days)*_
_Are you all active on forum ???_  
_If anyone of this user's has CO assigned please update in SS._


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Arpita,

I'll be moving to Canberra



arpitaravalia said:


> we both have the same SCO date... wer in Australia will u be moving?


----------



## aushub

96 days up and counting.. all members who are 90-95+ days must be soo frustrated.. I can imagine.. When it was 80 days wait, I was desparetely waiting to get to 80, then I learnt that visas were coming in and around 90 days.. When I got to 90 days waiting, I observed the wait is pushed to 95 days.. Now that it is 96 days up for us, my bad luck is staring at a further delay.. When will this wait end.. When will our life get normal like others..


----------



## farkot

aushub said:


> 96 days up and counting.. all members who are 90-95+ days must be soo frustrated.. I can imagine.. When it was 80 days wait, I was desparetely waiting to get to 80, then I learnt that visas were coming in and around 90 days.. When I got to 90 days waiting, I observed the wait is pushed to 95 days.. Now that it is 96 days up for us, my bad luck is staring at a further delay.. When will this wait end.. When will our life get normal like others..


LOL... some time back, posted similar message almost same.... Hopefully you shall receive your visa today or tomorrow. You are almost there.


----------



## jaiganesh

guys,

Just talked with my CO Mr. Atul Bakhsi. He told me that presently processing time has gone up. Upon asking he told me that it takes around 120 days to get visa once file is queud for final decision. 

Its damn furstrating


----------



## nannu

jaiganesh said:


> guys,
> 
> Just talked with my CO Mr. Atul Bakhsi. He told me that presently processing time has gone up. Upon asking he told me that it takes around 120 days to get visa once file is queud for final decision.
> 
> Its damn furstrating


Did you call your CO or email?


----------



## singh_26

*revealing*



jaiganesh said:


> guys,
> 
> Just talked with my CO Mr. Atul Bakhsi. He told me that presently processing time has gone up. Upon asking he told me that it takes around 120 days to get visa once file is queud for final decision.
> 
> Its damn furstrating


_Hi all,
I know you people don't like it but the truth is all forum member's who completed 90 days or more then 90 days before . what i feel they start calling AHC once 90 days over so AHc came to know that there procedure is no foolproof now and that is why they keep on changing their procedure after sometime that too in negative way for all who applied for spouse visa.
So the fact is by calling AHc we all are extending our own time of visa grant.
i hope all will understand and don't take it in wrong way. this is only my own assumption may be i am wrong_.


----------



## dil482

jaiganesh said:


> guys,
> 
> Just talked with my CO Mr. Atul Bakhsi. He told me that presently processing time has gone up. Upon asking he told me that it takes around 120 days to get visa once file is queud for final decision.
> 
> Its damn furstrating



Hi Jai,

Since July, there are changes in file processing times. So, files which are in queue till June 30th should not be affected by 120 days & as we are seeing daily everyone is getting in 90 ~ 95 days.

So should be all good as the way it is going:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Spousevisa

Singh,

Applicants calls have got nothing to do with the processing time.. whatever the decision is regarding the grant n all is been made by the management... 
People call AHC out of frustration because there are many CO's who never reply.. Basically there is no transparency... If you remember Aki's post then she would call daily twice but did her calling delay her grant?? NO right.. So this is a wrong thinking that our calls are delaying our grants n stuff like that.. AHC has set certain norms and way of working which will not be changed just because of couple of applicants calling them.. I hope you get my point...



singh_26 said:


> _Hi all,
> I know you people don't like it but the truth is all forum member's who completed 90 days or more then 90 days before . what i feel they start calling AHC once 90 days over so AHc came to know that there procedure is no foolproof now and that is why they keep on changing their procedure after sometime that too in negative way for all who applied for spouse visa.
> So the fact is by calling AHc we all are extending our own time of visa grant.
> i hope all will understand and don't take it in wrong way. this is only my own assumption may be i am wrong_.


----------



## nannu

*I don't agree with you*



singh_26 said:


> _Hi all,
> I know you people don't like it but the truth is all forum member's who completed 90 days or more then 90 days before . what i feel they start calling AHC once 90 days over so AHc came to know that there procedure is no foolproof now and that is why they keep on changing their procedure after sometime that too in negative way for all who applied for spouse visa.
> So the fact is by calling AHc we all are extending our own time of visa grant.
> i hope all will understand and don't take it in wrong way. this is only my own assumption may be i am wrong_.


Hi Singh,

I don't agree with you on that. I don't think calling AHC to check the status will make them change their procedure. They have rules, Laws and Policies to follow. Its true that AHC changes their working procedures from time to time, but that is not because people call them too often, it is because of the changes in the immigration policies and to avoid applicants taking advantage of any possible loopholes in the system. 

Applicants are free to call AHC any no. of times, but yes calling them too often will for sure distract the CO/SCOs from working on the applications. 

Also remember that all your conversations and interactions with the AHC staff (Operators, CO, SCO and another person) goes along with your file. So call judiciously.

Nannu


----------



## singh_26

*Agree or Dis agree*



nannu said:


> Hi Singh,
> 
> I don't agree with you on that. I don't think calling AHC to check the status will make them change their procedure. They have rules, Laws and Policies to follow. Its true that AHC changes their working procedures from time to time, but that is not because people call them too often, it is because of the changes in the immigration policies and to avoid applicants taking advantage of any possible loopholes in the system.
> 
> Applicants are free to call AHC any no. of times, but yes calling them too often will for sure distract the CO/SCOs from working on the applications.
> 
> Also remember that all your conversations and interactions with the AHC staff (Operators, CO, SCO and another person) goes along with your file. So call judiciously.
> 
> Nannu


_Hi Nannu,
let me put in another way 
what if most people who crossed 90 days call AHC and told Co or operator's that you are assigning visa to other people within 90 days or 90 plus days but not to me.
then if the number of call's in this way is more then expected then this is right to say that they will consider this thing too while making any policy as AHC don't want any applicant or agent to know or judge their working procedure.
and even when CO sent mail to any applicant they do mentioned in mail not to call frequently AHc as it may effect the delay in granting visa's.(also posted on AHc site not to call AHC frequently as it may effect the process)
And i mentioned in my previous post i may be wrong but this is the topic which i think every forum member should comment on._


----------



## Becky26

srvj said:


> srvj;
> 
> Good News Visa granted for my wife
> 
> 
> DOL: 18/03
> SCO: 20/05
> Grant: 23/08
> 
> earlier than expected. got it in 5 months . good time.
> 
> Congrats to those who got visa.
> 
> All the best for friends in waiting. "Not going to be long!!!!!"


Many congratulations to you and your wife. Hope you have a great life together.
lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Take care

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## aushub

*But think about it *

Singh..

We get your point.

But consider this. This forum has been alive for many years. Atleast since 2010. Don't you think AHC already knows this forum exists. Also, don't you think some one from AHC or DIAC's fraud prevention is already aware of such a forum and keeps a tab time and again to learn what new patterns agents and applicants are observing and what's cooking.

You are asking members not to call and tell COs about the 90 day theory right. I agree with you on that, not because COs will find out our lilttle secret about the 90 day theory, but because members will make a fool of themselves if we were to challenge our COs with the 90 day rule. They will always say they have never said so. For all practical purposes, they maintain the 7month and 12 month global processing time message ready so throw at our faces and shoo us away..

To make their system foolproof, every year the visa fee changes, list of Risk countries gets updated, their normal procedures changes. Till 30th June COs were assigned to applicants after 10 working weeks and now it is within 3 working days within HAP ID. Don't be surprised if this changes in few months again.

Their system is flawless for them, we have no say whatsoever. Unless a lot of people a massive loophole and take the law for a ride, they will stick to their modus operandi.

My apologies for this long monologue  



singh_26 said:


> _Hi Nannu,
> let me put in another way
> what if most people who crossed 90 days call AHC and told Co or operator's that you are assigning visa to other people within 90 days or 90 plus days but not to me.
> _


----------



## rpandit

kharel76,sus76,nandu,farkot.
any update guyz????


----------



## farkot

rpandit said:


> kharel76,sus76,nandu,farkot.
> any update guyz????


This a unique case where so many files queued on same day. Im least expecting to get visa today as remaining all are behind me as per dol. I would be lucky if I get visa today.


----------



## farkot

Checked tfn... no update. .. I guess now tfn and visa grant are happening at same time...


----------



## farkot

Rpandit im pretty confident u get your visa today


----------



## rpandit

farkot said:


> Rpandit im pretty confident u get your visa today


i dont think so...see the all case queued on 3 may in ss...dol doesnt matter...


----------



## rpandit

only 2 hour left..


----------



## rpandit

i know their are so many people who are following this forum but still not the part of this forum..i request to all those if you got your grants than please join this forum and update here..please please


----------



## Harman cheema

Received an email from co that my application will be looked at within this week or early next month and hope if everything gooes well you will soon have decision on your application...


----------



## jaiganesh

guys,

does CO every time mail stating their visa is about to grant like in case of Harman



Harman cheema said:


> Received an email from co that my application will be looked at within this week or early next month and hope if everything gooes well you will soon have decision on your application...


----------



## nannu

*Great, you are close too!!!*



Harman cheema said:


> Received an email from co that my application will be looked at within this week or early next month and hope if everything gooes well you will soon have decision on your application...


_That should be a good news for you Harman!!! _


----------



## nannu

*No*



jaiganesh said:


> guys,
> 
> does CO every time mail stating their visa is about to grant like in case of Harman


No, the COs or SCOs do not give any such indication. Harman and Rpandit might have contacted AHC about the status of their application and received the response.


----------



## Harman cheema

nannu said:


> No, the COs or SCOs do not give any such indication. Harman and Rpandit might have contacted AHC about the status of their application and received the response.


True nannu... I send an email to my co and want to know rough estimate and after that i got an email within 1 hour..


----------



## singh_26

*Good News*



Harman cheema said:


> True nannu... I send an email to my co and want to know rough estimate and after that i got an email within 1 hour..


_Hi Harman 22,
Good news for you. And rpandit don't loose hope this is the last week of august and as AHC mentioned to some member's in forum when they contacted Ahc that they are clearing 2012 and till march 2013 applicant's first. so not much days left foryou both guys as forum active member's as after visa grant you both will enjoy your life happily after reunion with your spouses_


----------



## rpandit

my co is on facebook..and all others co are also in her friendlist


----------



## singh_26

*laugh out loud*



rpandit said:


> my co is on facebook..and all others co are also in her friendlist


Hi rpandit,
can you send me the link through private message      
Laugh out loud       
i am in office can't explain how i controlled my laugh


----------



## farkot

All the praises to the most merciful and beneficiant Allah ( swt) ....

My wife got her visa finally... so tfn update is not happening till visa grant... thanks to all and finally time to say bye to all the wonderful people out there.


----------



## Spousevisa

Congratulations Farkot....

I am very happy for you.. All the best to you and your wife... Have a great life is future... 



farkot said:


> All the praises to the most merciful and beneficiant Allah ( swt) ....
> 
> My wife got her visa finally... so tfn update is not happening till visa grant... thanks to all and finally time to say bye to all the wonderful people out there.


----------



## Harman cheema

farkot said:


> All the praises to the most merciful and beneficiant Allah ( swt) ....
> 
> My wife got her visa finally... so tfn update is not happening till visa grant... thanks to all and finally time to say bye to all the wonderful people out there.


Big news for the day congrats bro.. Have a ver happy married life


----------



## Spousevisa

RPandit,

Time to check your email :fingerscrossed:



rpandit said:


> my co is on facebook..and all others co are also in her friendlist


----------



## rpandit

farkot said:


> All the praises to the most merciful and beneficiant Allah ( swt) ....
> 
> My wife got her visa finally... so tfn update is not happening till visa grant... thanks to all and finally time to say bye to all the wonderful people out there.



congratulation..you are really lucky..


----------



## singh_26

*Congrats*



farkot said:


> All the praises to the most merciful and beneficiant Allah ( swt) ....
> 
> My wife got her visa finally... so tfn update is not happening till visa grant... thanks to all and finally time to say bye to all the wonderful people out there.


HI farkot,
_Congratulation buddy to and your wife.
have a happy married life ahead..._:cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2: :first: :first: :first: :car: :car: :car: :tea: :tea: :tea: lane: lane: lane: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Amaanisingh

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Badshah (88 days), Cute1987 (91 days), Jayeshkumar (90 days), MrsRana (82 days), AMJ (63 days), Sreej-Raj (67 days), AmaaniSingh (61 days)*_
> _Are you all active on forum ???_
> _If anyone of this user's has CO assigned please update in SS._


Yeah still waiting. no co yet..


----------



## rpandit

now only nandu,me,kharel76 and sus76 left...


----------



## rpandit

dol doesnt matter..proved now..my turn is in last..


----------



## aushub

rpandit said:


> now only nandu,me,kharel76 and sus76 left...


Infact spousevisa and arpitavalia are also waiting.. all 7 of us are either queued on 21st may or 22nd may..

At this pace they are issuing just one visa per day (off forum members ofcourse). Not sure how many more..


----------



## farkot

rpandit said:


> congratulation..you are really lucky..


Hi Rpandit,

My wifes uncle and aunt had come to Melbourne last week so I have booked tickets even for my wife one month before so she can travel with them as average processing time was less than 90 days then.

Emailed co couple of times this but did not consider the request. Had to postpone ticket to tomorrow date then as again 95 days was max queue time.

So before one hour she sent email and got phone saying visa will come in half an hour


----------



## farkot

farkot said:


> Hi Rpandit,
> 
> My wifes uncle and aunt had come to Melbourne last week so I have booked tickets even for my wife one month before so she can travel with them as average processing time was less than 90 days then.
> 
> Emailed co couple of times this but did not consider the request. Had to postpone ticket to tomorrow date then as again 95 days was max queue time.
> 
> So before one hour she sent email and got phone saying visa will come in half an hour


Got even email SCO name A Bakshi


----------



## nannu

*Party time for you!!!*



farkot said:


> All the praises to the most merciful and beneficiant Allah ( swt) ....
> 
> My wife got her visa finally... so tfn update is not happening till visa grant... thanks to all and finally time to say bye to all the wonderful people out there.


*Congratulations Farkot.....Really Happy for you !!! Time for you to start the party !!! :rockon::rockon::first::first::cheer2::cheer2: :lalala: :lalala::drum::drum::drum:arty:arty:arty:*


----------



## nannu

farkot said:


> Hi Rpandit,
> 
> My wifes uncle and aunt had come to Melbourne last week so I have booked tickets even for my wife one month before so she can travel with them as average processing time was less than 90 days then.
> 
> Emailed co couple of times this but did not consider the request. Had to postpone ticket to tomorrow date then as again 95 days was max queue time.
> 
> So before one hour she sent email and got phone saying visa will come in half an hour


*Don't worry about the tickets now...she is going to be with you in few hours now !!! :kiss::kiss:*


----------



## nannu

*List going down!!*

*Three :clap2::clap2::clap2: Down From New List. *


*Exceptional Case (Should get visa as soon as medicals are cleared)*
*1. Balhary*


*2012 Applicants*
*1. Harman Cheema
2. Riyaz
3. sims
4. rpandit
5. dil482
6. Klight12 (May go to Sept because the delay was from your side in submitting medicals)*

*Others*
*1. Rashu
2. SRVJ
3. Sus76
4. Kharel76
5. farkot
6. spousevisa
7. Nanduu
8. Arpitaravlia
9. Nkdangar
10. HP17*


*Inactive Users*
*1. Mounika
2. Bhawani82
3. Ud
4. Shuriti*


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Any June applicants getting a CO?


----------



## Becky26

farkot said:


> All the praises to the most merciful and beneficiant Allah ( swt) ....
> 
> My wife got her visa finally... so tfn update is not happening till visa grant... thanks to all and finally time to say bye to all the wonderful people out there.


Congratulations!! Have a wonderful life with your wife.
lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: eace:eace:eace:


----------



## Sdarri

*Congrats*



saras712 said:


> Congrets
> 
> lane:lane:lane::flypig::flypig::


Hi Simvik... Many congratulations. Can you please giv me a rough idea the average processing time for grant of visa.....it will b really helpful for me... Thanks...


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome to forum*



Sdarri said:


> Hi Simvik... Many congratulations. Can you please giv me a rough idea the average processing time for grant of visa.....it will b really helpful for me... Thanks...


HI sdarri,
A Warm Welcome to forum. may i know by which name your details are in SS ???


----------



## aarvee

*Congrats*



farkot said:


> All the praises to the most merciful and beneficiant Allah ( swt) ....
> 
> My wife got her visa finally... so tfn update is not happening till visa grant... thanks to all and finally time to say bye to all the wonderful people out there.


Congratulations.. Have a great time ahead.
your visa grant today has given me so much hope.

And Best of luck to all those who are waiting in front of the queue..

Let God be by your side... Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Sdarri

*Congrats*



aarvee said:


> Congratulations.. Have a great time ahead.
> your visa grant today has given me so much hope.
> 
> And Best of luck to all those who are waiting in front of the queue..
> 
> Let God be by your side... Fingers Crossed.


Many many congratulations to you guyz..... Have a lovely life ahead...fingers crossed for my visa..


----------



## nannu

Sdarri said:


> Hi Simvik... Many congratulations. Can you please giv me a rough idea the average processing time for grant of visa.....it will b really helpful for me... Thanks...


Hi Sdarri,

You have only provided you DOL, the SS will not be of much help to you, unless you provide atleast DOL and queued date. 

It will be best if you provide all the dates DOL, CO assigned, Docs submitted, and Queued for final decision. 

*Do you know the date when your CO contacted you for the first time?

Do you know if you file has been queued for final decision? If yes, do you know the date?
*

Nannu


----------



## Sdarri

*Hi*



singh_26 said:


> HI sdarri,
> A Warm Welcome to forum. may i know by which name your details are in SS ???


Thank you for the welcome... It's by name sdarri...
Also please can you tell me what's tfn???? 
I have been waiting for my visa.... Can you please tell me how long it took for you to receive your visa... 

Many thanks


----------



## nannu

*Tfn*



Sdarri said:


> Thank you for the welcome... It's by name sdarri...
> Also please can you tell me what's tfn????
> I have been waiting for my visa.... Can you please tell me how long it took for you to receive your visa...
> 
> Many thanks


Hi Sdarri

TFN is provided for all visa applicants who will be working or earning an income in australia. It is like PAN number in India.

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

You can apply for TAX FILE NUMBER (TFN) only if you have a valid visa. 

People on this forum try to apply for TFN, because it is the only way for us Partner visa applicants to check the status of our visa. If the TFN website indicates that you are eligible for apply, means either your visa has been granted or will be granted within few days.

nannu


----------



## Sdarri

*Hi*



nannu said:


> Hi Sdarri,
> 
> You have only provided you DOL, the SS will not be of much help to you, unless you provide atleast DOL and queued date.
> 
> It will be best if you provide all the dates DOL, CO assigned, Docs submitted, and Queued for final decision.
> 
> *Do you know the date when your CO contacted you for the first time?
> 
> Do you know if you file has been queued for final decision? If yes, do you know the date?
> *
> 
> Nannu



Dol 22 feb 2013( Pcc was submitted along with the application )
Medical done on 18 April 
CO contacted on 17 April for additional docs like proof of comm
Finally received message that my file is queued for decision .... Not sure of the date( in July month)

Please let me know if any additional info is required from my side....

Thanks


----------



## nannu

Sdarri said:


> Dol 22 feb 2013( Pcc was submitted along with the application )
> Medical done on 18 April
> CO contacted on 17 April for additional docs like proof of comm
> Finally received message that my file is queued for decision .... Not sure of the date( in July month)
> 
> Please let me know if any additional info is required from my side....
> 
> Thanks


Thanks!

*Can you get the exact date when you received the message about file in queue? *That will be helpful in calculating the time when visa can be expected. Other wise based on 60-90 days theory (which is now turning out to be 95 days) you can expect the visa anytime in October.

Cheers


----------



## shuriti

Hi guys, 

I got my visa yesterday. Just checked my email.

Thanks
Shuriti


----------



## Harman cheema

Congrates shuriti... Have a happy married life..


----------



## manv1983

Originally Posted by manv1983 View Post
Looking at the spread sheet, grants are coming somewhere according to the Date of File in Queue.

Therefore I think more visas to come could be for

1. Shruiti ---------------------------- Approved
2. SRVJ --------------------------- Approved
3. Rashu --------------------------- Approved
4. Farkot --------------------------- Approved
5. Nanduu
6. Kharel76
7. Sus76
8. Rpandit
9. Arpitaravlia
10. Spouse Visa
11. Nkdanger
12. Harman Cheema
13. HP17
14. Kanu
15. Ama0413
16. Vaibhav9099


These guys could get visa in next 20 working days !! Fingers cross !!

This is from my original Post !!


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey ... Congrats to All who got their visas.. Have a bright life..
And just a quick query..
My husband went to thailand last month for 2 weeks..
Should we inform diac about this.. And do we need to get pcc from thailand..
Is it needed..???
And we are still waiting for co to be assigned..
So should we wait for co or should get the pcc done?


----------



## manv1983

No you dont need to get PCC from thailand if its only for 2 weeks, If you live more than 3 months then you need to provide PCC from that country !!


----------



## Amaanisingh

manv1983 said:


> No you dont need to get PCC from thailand if its only for 2 weeks, If you live more than 3 months then you need to provide PCC from that country !!


Thank you so much for such a quickk reply..
And do we need to inform about that trip or not?


----------



## manv1983

Amaanisingh said:


> Thank you so much for such a quickk reply..
> And do we need to inform about that trip or not?



No you dont need too !! This comes in there system anyway !!


----------



## deepakabc

Hi guys

DOL :- 18/10/12
File Queued for final decision :- 13/06/13
I called them they are saying they doing some internal check no expected date ....

When should i expect for the visa ?


----------



## Amaanisingh

manv1983 said:


> No you dont need too !! This comes in there system anyway !!


Ok good...thank you ..!!


----------



## nkdangar

singh_26 said:


> Hi rpandit,
> can you send me the link through private message
> Laugh out loud
> i am in office can't explain how i controlled my laugh


May be soon, they will start granting visas on Facebook by accepting your friend request!!!!!


----------



## nkdangar

farkot said:


> All the praises to the most merciful and beneficiant Allah ( swt) ....
> 
> My wife got her visa finally... so tfn update is not happening till visa grant... thanks to all and finally time to say bye to all the wonderful people out there.


A Big Congratulation!!


----------



## nkdangar

farkot said:


> Got even email SCO name A Bakshi


When i talked with my CO Ritu Arora last friday, she said she will be the one to grant the visa!!!


----------



## nkdangar

shuriti said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my visa yesterday. Just checked my email.
> 
> Thanks
> Shuriti


*
Congo!!!:lalala:*


----------



## saras712

*Strange situation*

Hi 

I applied wife's Tv on 14 th Aug.Agent got call on 22 nd that they granting visa for 1 year with multiple entry and max stay three month and say will send u email in an hour.Till date we havent got letter.When agent called them they said its still under process. Is anyone has this sort of situation????


----------



## chiragb

*August 2013*

*Month :* *August *


*Days So Far(26-08-2013) *: *26*


*Grant so Far :**19 *

_(Leeon;Dodi2all;Shammi;Exodus;Aary;destinyatdoors; Ganesh44337;Mohit101;Ram;Srinipushpa;Aashmi;Foram. 886,Simvik,Vinodreddy_y,Fatal_milk,Rashu,SRVJ,Farkot,Shuriti) _


*Public holiday *:*10 *


*Working days:** 16*


*19 Down in 16 Days*


----------



## Harman cheema

Hi friends I have a doubt that in the past I received emails from co 11 and since my file sent for final decision a received emails from co1.. So co1 is become sco and is he gonna grant visa or someone else???


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



shuriti said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my visa yesterday. Just checked my email.
> 
> Thanks
> Shuriti


_HI Shuriti,
Many many Congratulation for getting your visa grant. have a happy married life ahead_..:tea: :tea: :tea: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :high5: :high5: :high5: lane: lane: lane: :first: :first: :first: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: _AHC is on _:flame: :flame: :flame:


----------



## singh_26

Harman cheema said:


> Hi friends I have a doubt that in the past I received emails from co 11 and since my file sent for final decision a received emails from co1.. So co1 is become sco and is he gonna grant visa or someone else???


_Hi Cheema 22,
May be your CO was shifted to some other department and his/her case shifted to some other CO who is contacting you now. hope this helps_


----------



## leonardverma

nkdangar said:


> May be soon, they will start granting visas on Facebook by accepting your friend request!!!!!


i found it also n should send request?


----------



## nkdangar

leonardverma said:


> i found it also n should send request?


Dont do that mate, you will get the warning email and calls from your CO.


----------



## leonardverma

nkdangar said:


> Dont do that mate, you will get the warning email and calls from your CO.


i was just joking. what sort of warning?


----------



## nkdangar

leonardverma said:


> i was just joking. what sort of warning?


To not to contact anyone else at the AHC apart from the CO, once assigned!!:boom:


----------



## cute1987

*No CO as of yet*



singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Badshah (88 days), Cute1987 (91 days), Jayeshkumar (90 days), MrsRana (82 days), AMJ (63 days), Sreej-Raj (67 days), AmaaniSingh (61 days)*_
> _Are you all active on forum ???_
> _If anyone of this user's has CO assigned please update in SS._


Hi,

Sorry for the delay in replying. I haven't got a case officer assigned till yet. It has been more than 12 weeks now. I sent an email as well but apart from the automatic reply no one has replied about the situation.

Not sure what is happening. On the other hand people who applied in July got CO assigned within a few days as per the Forum Spreadsheet.

Congrats to all of you who have got your visa's. 

Lets see when the CO gets appointed. More wait


----------



## singh_26

*Wait*



cute1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in replying. I haven't got a case officer assigned till yet. It has been more than 12 weeks now. I sent an email as well but apart from the automatic reply no one has replied about the situation.
> 
> Not sure what is happening. On the other hand people who applied in July got CO assigned within a few days as per the Forum Spreadsheet.
> 
> Congrats to all of you who have got your visa's.
> 
> Lets see when the CO gets appointed. More wait


_HI Cute1987,
No need to say sorry at least you relied it's good you are active on forum and reading threads.
i Know how it feels waiting for at least CO to assign.
Can't Do anything except wait.try to call once AHc and ask them for update. hope they will give some positive reply.
and as far as july applicant's concern AHc changed there procedure from july onwards but still there are applicant's from july who are waiting for CO assign to them.
Don't know what AHC is doing may be they are more focused on clearing 2012 and early 2013 applicant's first. rest hope for the best._ :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## augu2013

*DOL May 2013*

Hi, 
We have recently assigned a CO after 12 weeks lodged in May 2013. 

Medicals and PCC done last week and submitted. 

Can anyone please put some light on the next step. 

Once Medical done, how long it takes for Clearance. Do we receive any email once CO receives Medical Clearance from Australia? Do we also receive an email once application is decision ready and assigned to Senior Case Office?

Please assist. Does anyone is same situation as us.

Cheers,


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome*



augu2013 said:


> Hi,
> We have recently assigned a CO after 12 weeks lodged in May 2013.
> 
> Medicals and PCC done last week and submitted.
> 
> Can anyone please put some light on the next step.
> 
> Once Medical done, how long it takes for Clearance. Do we receive any email once CO receives Medical Clearance from Australia? Do we also receive an email once application is decision ready and assigned to Senior Case Office?
> 
> Please assist. Does anyone is same situation as us.
> 
> Cheers,


_
Hi augu2013,
A warm welcome to forum.it will be highly appreciable i fyou fill you details in SS. link for spread sheet you will find in my signatures.
and now back to your question see generally medicals will be cleared within 48 hours and once your file is get queued for final decision CO will email you about the same. but it will depend on CO to CO as some will email you and some will take their time.
And in other case if your medicals do not clear after uploading automatically the it will go for manual clearance if they find any discrepancy in your medicals in that case it will take approx 3 - 4 months.
hope it helps you and don't forget to enter your details in SS_


----------



## nannu

shuriti said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my visa yesterday. Just checked my email.
> 
> Thanks
> Shuriti


*Congratulations!!!!:cheer2::cheer2:*


----------



## jaiganesh

Hi Rimz

did your file forwarded for final decision? if yes do update SS.
by the way who is your CO. as our DOL is same.

thanks


----------



## nannu

augu2013 said:


> Hi,
> We have recently assigned a CO after 12 weeks lodged in May 2013.
> 
> Medicals and PCC done last week and submitted.
> 
> Can anyone please put some light on the next step.
> 
> Once Medical done, how long it takes for Clearance. Do we receive any email once CO receives Medical Clearance from Australia? Do we also receive an email once application is decision ready and assigned to Senior Case Office?
> 
> Please assist. Does anyone is same situation as us.
> 
> Cheers,



Hi Aug2013,

Welcome to the forum!!

As Singh medicals are generally cleared in 48 hours if everything is good else it may take upto 4 months. But the 48 hour time starts after the Dr. uploads your medicals, usually 4-6 working days. *So give it atleast 10 days before you start worrying about medical clearance.*

If everything is OK in your file the CO would queue it for final decision and inform you through email. But that too depends on CO to CO and case to case, some file continue to be reviewed even after medicals are cleared and sometimes the COs don't inform the applicant that file has been queued. 

If you would like to share your application details then please add them to the Spreadsheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the Spreadsheet .

*Also it will be highly appreciated if all users have same usernames in the SS and on the forum. That way it would be easier to track users and update the SS.

Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*

:welcome:

Nannu


----------



## jaiganesh

guys,

Visa grant for this week shall be

Nanduu
Arpitaravlia
Spousevisa
Kharel76
Sus76
Rpandit
Harman Cheema


----------



## nannu

deepakabc said:


> Hi guys
> 
> DOL :- 18/10/12
> File Queued for final decision :- 13/06/13
> I called them they are saying they doing some internal check no expected date ....
> 
> When should i expect for the visa ?



Hi Deepak,

It has been a long wait for you. Your file was queued in June, right now May queued are getting visa. You can expect your visa in September.

Do you want your details to be added to the SS? If yes May I request you to provide your details to be added in the Spreadsheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the Spreadsheet .

After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*

* Also it will be highly appreciated if all users have same usernames in the SS and on the forum. That way it would be easier to track users and update the SS.

Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*


----------



## Spousevisa

Hope AHC also considers these names and grant us or visa in this week ray:



jaiganesh said:


> guys,
> 
> Visa grant for this week shall be
> 
> Nanduu
> Arpitaravlia
> Spousevisa
> Kharel76
> Sus76
> Rpandit
> Harman Cheema


----------



## aushub

*Please grant visa AHC Please*



Spousevisa said:


> Hope AHC also considers these names and grant us or visa in this week ray:


I really hope they grant my wife (nanduu's) visa this week. Queued for 98 days today and no sign or news of a grant.. I honestly hope they don't drag this till September. I know how all members with 95+ days files must be feeling right now.. Such uncertainty.. If not for this forum, I would have pulled my hair out..


----------



## Spousevisa

I am also in a similar situation like you.. Looking at the trend of grant I was waiting to complete 90 days then again the pattern changed to 95 days.. Now I feel this wait has no end.. seems like an endless wait 



aushub said:


> I really hope they grant my wife (nanduu's) visa this week. Queued for 98 days today and no sign or news of a grant.. I honestly hope they don't drag this till September. I know how all members with 95+ days files must be feeling right now.. Such uncertainty.. If not for this forum, I would have pulled my hair out..


----------



## deepakabc

nannu said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> It has been a long wait for you. Your file was queued in June, right now May queued are getting visa. You can expect your visa in September.
> 
> Do you want your details to be added to the SS? If yes May I request you to provide your details to be added in the Spreadsheet, using the following link
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home
> 
> and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*
> 
> Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the Spreadsheet .
> 
> After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home
> 
> and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*
> 
> * Also it will be highly appreciated if all users have same usernames in the SS and on the forum. That way it would be easier to track users and update the SS.
> 
> Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*


yes i have addedmy information in spreadsheet... cheers


----------



## nannu

*Start Smiling People*

*You guyz have WAITED for so lonnnnnnnggg..felt FRUSTRATED out for so lonnnnnnnggg..felt STRESSED OUT for so lonnnnnnnggg....it only a matter of few days now... so start smiling now *_

You people should be BLUSHING :and getting GOOSE BUMPS, thinking that you will be with your partners soon :kiss::hug::tea::lol:

*It now our 60+ dayer's turn to WAIT desperately, feel STRESSED OUT and FRUSTRATED for next 30-40 days.     :dizzy: :tape: :blah: :noidea: :scared: :bored:*_




aushub said:


> I really hope they grant my wife (nanduu's) visa this week. Queued for 98 days today and no sign or news of a grant.. I honestly hope they don't drag this till September. I know how all members with 95+ days files must be feeling right now.. Such uncertainty.. If not for this forum, I would have pulled my hair out..





Spousevisa said:


> Hope AHC also considers these names and grant us or visa in this week ray:


----------



## nannu

*SS Updated*



deepakabc said:


> yes i have addedmy information in spreadsheet... cheers



Thank you Deepak

Your details have been added to the Spreadsheet, In furute, May i request you to provide your details to be added in the sheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the SS .
After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*

*Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.

*


----------



## nannu

chiragb said:


> *Month :* *August *
> 
> 
> *Days So Far(26-08-2013) *: *26*
> 
> 
> *Grant so Far :**19 *
> 
> _(Leeon;Dodi2all;Shammi;Exodus;Aary;destinyatdoors; Ganesh44337;Mohit101;Ram;Srinipushpa;Aashmi;Foram. 886,Simvik,Vinodreddy_y,Fatal_milk,Rashu,SRVJ,Farkot,Shuriti) _
> 
> 
> *Public holiday *:*10 *
> 
> 
> *Working days:** 16*
> 
> 
> *19 Down in 16 Days*


I am hoping that atleast 5-6 more forum members will get their visa by 30-Aug-13.
Lets see what happens :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sadface

Just wanted to make sure that I am not missing anything. 

As per my knowledge anyone who stays more than 12 months overseas need a police clearance.

Do I need to get a police clearance for my wife if she was here (Australia) on 3 months Tourist Visa.

As per my CO, my file has been put for final decision on 8 July 2013.


----------



## nannu

You are right, PCC is required if you have stayed in a country for 12 months or more. You don't need PCC for your Wife's 3 months stay in Australia.



sadface said:


> Just wanted to make sure that I am not missing anything.
> 
> As per my knowledge anyone who stays more than 12 months overseas need a police clearance.
> 
> Do I need to get a police clearance for my wife if she was here (Australia) on 3 months Tourist Visa.
> 
> As per my CO, my file has been put for final decision on 8 July 2013.


----------



## sadface

nannu said:


> You are right, PCC is required if you have stayed in a country for 12 months or more. You don't need PCC for your Wife's 3 months stay in Australia.


Thank you.


----------



## sadface

Ya ! I've completed half century in final queue :couch2: :clap2:


----------



## nannu

sadface said:


> Ya ! I've completed half century in final queue :couch2: :clap2:


Rpandit, Sus76, Kharel76, spousevisa, Nanduu, Arpitaravlia, Harman Cheema, Nkdangar, HP17, Ud, ama04138739, Kanu ..... are close about to make *a 100 in the Queue *

I don't want to beat anybody's record in this case..... :tongue::lol:


----------



## aushub

My wife (Nanduu) sent an email to her CO last evening and recieved a response this morning saying that her file is in queue with Senior Officer for final check and decision and tentatively my wife should hear something by mid of next month..

:frusty::frusty:

My worst fears are coming true. More waiting in store.. It's a terrible feeling..

Yesterday farkot (queued on May 21st) got his visa. My wife was queued on 21st or 22nd May. Is AHC planning to take the decision on her file after 2.5 weeks? That's going to be a looooong wait.. 



nannu said:


> *You guyz have WAITED for so lonnnnnnnggg..felt FRUSTRATED out for so lonnnnnnnggg..felt STRESSED OUT for so lonnnnnnnggg....it only a matter of few days now... so start smiling now *_
> 
> You people should be BLUSHING :and getting GOOSE BUMPS, thinking that you will be with your partners soon :kiss::hug::tea::lol:
> 
> *It now our 60+ dayer's turn to WAIT desperately, feel STRESSED OUT and FRUSTRATED for next 30-40 days.     :dizzy: :tape: :blah: :noidea: :scared: :bored:*_


----------



## singh_26

aushub said:


> My wife (Nanduu) sent an email to her CO last evening and recieved a response this morning saying that her file is in queue with Senior Officer for final check and decision and tentatively my wife should hear something by mid of next month..
> 
> :frusty::frusty:
> 
> My worst fears are coming true. More waiting in store.. It's a terrible feeling..
> 
> Yesterday farkot (queued on May 21st) got his visa. My wife was queued on 21st or 22nd May. Is AHC planning to take the decision on her file after 2.5 weeks? That's going to be a looooong wait..


_Hi aushub,
Don't worry your wife will receive Visa grant earlier then AHc told you.    
may be by end of this week or hopefully by next week._    :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aushub

Hi Singh,

Thanks for your words of solace. But honestly buddy, how sure are you? They are issuing visas at a snails pace.. One (forum member) per day is a draaaag.. I understand that the processing times have increased in the last month or so, but come on making us wait till mid of next month is going to be criminal on us..

Why would CO mention about mid next month if she doesn't mean it? 



singh_26 said:


> _Hi aushub,
> Don't worry your wife will receive Visa grant earlier then AHc told you.
> may be by end of this week or hopefully by next week._    :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaiganesh

dear members,

as i told you that processing time has gone up and last time my CO told me that there shall be atleast 4 months time gap to grant visa after forwarded to SCO.
Guys dont ' loose hope. 
NOw lets make our mind clear that it takes 120 days for granting visa after final queue if it comes before 120 days that would be great.


----------



## nannu

nannu said:


> Hey don't be sad...that is actually a good news for you... on *12-July* aus309 posted that they received a reply from his CO that visa will be granted in 2-3 weeks and his wife's TFN was updated on *13-July* and grant letter received on *15-July*...for them every thing happened within *3-4 days*..*it may happen to you also!!*
> 
> Think it this way that At least now you know that you are only 2 weeks away!!! Better than waiting without a clue :confused2:





aushub said:


> Hi Singh,
> 
> Thanks for your words of solace. But honestly buddy, how sure are you? They are issuing visas at a snails pace.. One (forum member) per day is a draaaag.. I understand that the processing times have increased in the last month or so, but come on making us wait till mid of next month is going to be criminal on us..
> 
> Why would CO mention about mid next month if she doesn't mean it?


Hi Aushub,

I am sure you will get it before the time that the CO has given you, we have seen this happen in the past for aus309. 

AHC does not give any indication about visa grant unless the file is near decision, otherwise they just give the standard 12 months processing time and all that in their response. :blah:

I am sure that You, Rpandit & Harman will definately get your grants in a few days may be 4-5 working days.

Just Chill eace: :bounce:

Nannu


----------



## nannu

jaiganesh said:


> dear members,
> 
> as i told you that processing time has gone up and last time my CO told me that there shall be atleast 4 months time gap to grant visa after forwarded to SCO.
> Guys dont ' loose hope.
> NOw lets make our mind clear that it takes 120 days for granting visa after final queue if it comes before 120 days that would be great.


That may be true for people who are less than 90 days in the queue, but 90+ day will already be in front of the queue by now, so they may not have to wait for that long.


----------



## aushub

Thanks Nanuu, are you able to update my wife's date of Queue. We received an email on 22nd May that her file was sent to queue, we entered as 21st May on SS.. Can you please make this small change for us.. Just want to have accurate info on SS. Thanks..

I hope what you said below comes true.. I don't know what to believe.. My wife is soo upset with all theis delay, she has almost given up. Especially after getting the email from CO this morning, she is almost shattered. 98th day in queue, and that's the last thing we wanted to hear asking us to wait longer..



nannu said:


> Hi Aushub,
> 
> I am sure you will get it before the time that the CO has given you, we have seen this happen in the past for aus309.
> 
> AHC does not give any indication about visa grant unless the file is near decision, otherwise they just give the standard 12 months processing time and all that in their response. :blah:
> 
> I am sure that You, Rpandit & Harman will definately get your grants in a few days may be 4-5 working days.
> 
> Just Chill eace: :bounce:
> 
> Nannu


----------



## nannu

aushub said:


> Thanks Nanuu, are you able to update my wife's date of Queue. We received an email on 22nd May that her file was sent to queue, we entered as 21st May on SS.. Can you please make this small change for us.. Just want to have accurate info on SS. Thanks..
> 
> I hope what you said below comes true.. I don't know what to believe.. My wife is soo upset with all theis delay, she has almost given up. Especially after getting the email from CO this morning, she is almost shattered. 98th day in queue, and that's the last thing we wanted to hear asking us to wait longer..


Done!


----------



## nkdangar

aushub said:


> My wife (Nanduu) sent an email to her CO last evening and recieved a response this morning saying that her file is in queue with Senior Officer for final check and decision and tentatively my wife should hear something by mid of next month..
> 
> :frusty::frusty:
> 
> My worst fears are coming true. More waiting in store.. It's a terrible feeling..
> 
> Yesterday farkot (queued on May 21st) got his visa. My wife was queued on 21st or 22nd May. Is AHC planning to take the decision on her file after 2.5 weeks? That's going to be a looooong wait..


There they have given you the maximum time bro, not necessary they will grant you after 2 weeks, you will get it before end of the week, or may be even bofore that. You might get it TODAY itself.


----------



## jaiganesh

Does CO response once file has been forwarded to SCO. any idea


----------



## Spousevisa

RPandit,
Any update?


----------



## rpandit

Spousevisa said:


> RPandit,
> Any update?


no update..
just waiting for 4 p.m.
mostly ahc grants visa at evening..


----------



## Spousevisa

Hopefully you will get it today.... :fingerscrossed: :angel:



rpandit said:


> no update..
> just waiting for 4 p.m.
> mostly ahc grants visa at evening..


----------



## saras712

Congrets to Farkot and Shuriti.......


----------



## saras712

:frusty:Hi

I applied wife's Tv on 14 th Aug.Agent got call on 22 nd that they granting visa for 1 year with multiple entry and max stay three month and say will send u email in an hour.Till date we havent got letter.When agent called them they said its still under process. Is anyone has this sort of situation???? Please some one throw some light on this:confused2::confused2::confused2::frusty:


----------



## Harman cheema

Any news for today???


----------



## Spousevisa

No :Cry::frusty::redface::doh:



Harman cheema said:


> Any news for today???


----------



## Harman cheema

Spousevisa said:


> No :Cry::frusty::redface::doh:


What about rpandit... Coz farkot got his grant yesterday and now its rpandits turn..


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> What about rpandit... Coz farkot got his grant yesterday and now its rpandits turn..


*Hello Pandit ji,

Where are you? Come to the forum and Give us a reason to smile today :laugh: *


----------



## aushub

Couple of days ago rpandit had said that his CO informed him that a decision will be made in couple of weeks time. And today my wife gets this email about a possible decision in the mid of September. And few weeks ago someone raised an unusual concern about federal elections hampering the visa processing and causing delays.
Not to sound like a conspiracy theorist and connecting the dots, is there a distant possibility that visas are actually getting delayed because of forthcoming elections?


----------



## jaiganesh

Common guys give us some hope.

Any members got visa today.


----------



## aushub

Check your emails people. Call your agents should you have one.. Check spam junk folders.. 
Murphys law, you get it when you least expect it. .
Plz tell us something good..
And should you get that visa, plz inform us first. 
Your spouse can wait for few more minutes ..


----------



## nannu

aushub said:


> Check your emails people. Call your agents should you have one.. Check spam junk folders..
> Murphys law, you get it when you least expect it. .
> Plz tell us something good..
> And should you get that visa, plz inform us first.
> *Your spouse can wait for few more minutes ..*



*
That last statement should apply to your wife also, when she gets her visa. :fish::nod:ound::laugh:*


----------



## s00071609

Its election not Christmas to affect visa. To avoid any effect elections are held on Saturdays, there is no public holiday either. If govt employees stop working during election, there will be chaos. Immi has nothing to do with election. So stay relaxed.

Co doesn't decide visas. Based on the applications currently there, he can only guess by checking the system as no grant date is allocated to any visa. If they say two weeks, its reasonable expect it in coming days: as you would expect the visa in 7 months even if AHC says 12 months whenever called.


----------



## Becky26

leonardverma said:


> i found it also n should send request?




LOL Private Message me the link
hahahaha

It'll be a bad idea to send him/her a friend request.


----------



## Becky26

shuriti said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my visa yesterday. Just checked my email.
> 
> Thanks
> Shuriti


Congratulations to you 
Have a wonderful life with your partner.


:drum::drum::drum: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## aushub

Wow what an amazing day of visa grants.. not one.. now that's called light at the end of tunnel..


----------



## nannu

*Any news*

Hi Balhary,

Any news from your side? Did you contact AHC about why it is being delayed? 

Nannu


----------



## Spousevisa

It's Only getting *Darker and Darker*



aushub said:


> Wow what an amazing day of visa grants.. not one.. now that's called light at the end of tunnel..


----------



## Spousevisa

Kharel76, SUS76 any update on your visa yet??
Kindly let us know as soon as you get it.. Even though you guys are not much active on the forum, would appreciate if you inform us about your grant once you receive it... 
People who have crossed over 95 days are really getting impatient now... One grant on the forum is also hope to all of us...


----------



## vepesh

guys elections are in Australia not in India.....to get affected. impotently Kevin Rudd or Tony is not our case officers.... so it wont affect the grants.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Very well said Moreover the election is on Saturday


----------



## rpandit

tomorrow janmashtmi festival..ohh lord krishna! please help us...tomorrow gives lots of smile by visa grants..i wish so..please fullfil my wish..i want to be with my huby asap..dont want anything..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hello all
I wanted to ask that do the previous refused visas will affect the ongoing spouse visa process
Like i applied tourist visa thrice in 2011 .. All were refused as my husband was on bridging visa that time.. His that time lawyer told us to do so.. So we did and that was the biggest mistake..
Anyhow do those refused visas can affect my case now..
And do case officers consider the documents submitted at that time also.??
Confused;-/


----------



## Harman cheema

Amaanisingh said:


> Hello all
> I wanted to ask that do the previous refused visas will affect the ongoing spouse visa process
> Like i applied tourist visa thrice in 2011 .. All were refused as my husband was on bridging visa that time.. His that time lawyer told us to do so.. So we did and that was the biggest mistake..
> Anyhow do those refused visas can affect my case now..
> And do case officers consider the documents submitted at that time also.??
> Confused;-/


No it will not affect anything.. Similar case happens to one of my friend also but at the end she got her grant letter so don't worry...


----------



## Amaanisingh

Harman cheema said:


> No it will not affect anything.. Similar case happens to one of my friend also but at the end she got her grant letter so don't worry...


Oh well thank you so much .. Its a great relief ..i was quite worried for that thing..


----------



## nkdangar

A very Happy Janmashtmi to all dear forum friends!!!


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Hare Krishna Hare Krishna Krishna Krishna Hare Hare
Hare Rama Hare Rama Rama Rama Hare Hare

Happy Janmasthami to all dear friends. Hope this auspicious day bring visa to people who have waited for more than 7 months now including myself.. ) and ofcourse to those whose file are in queue for more than 90 days..


----------



## manv1983

Happy Janamasthmi !! Hope we get 10 Visa grants today from this forum !!


----------



## aushub

Goodmorning people.. 99th Day in the queue.. Will score the century tomorrow, come what may..

With zero grants yesterday, AHC is making it clear that their internal quota for August is full. I think now everything will be pushed to september.. And when we email them next month regarding an update, they will say you might expect it in October and so on and so forth..


----------



## nkdangar

aushub said:


> Goodmorning people.. 99th Day in the queue.. Will score the century tomorrow, come what may..
> 
> With zero grants yesterday, AHC is making it clear that their internal quota for August is full. I think now everything will be pushed to september.. And when we email them next month regarding an update, they will say you might expect it in October and so on and so forth..


97th Day, I don't want to score a Century!!!!


----------



## aushub

nkdangar said:


> 97th Day, I don't want to score a Century!!!!


Same here.. But you know what, we are facing the inevitable.. The dreadful wait.. Uncertainty looms..

I never waited for my birthday too so anxiously when I was a child.. How many more days? How many? How many?


----------



## vepesh

Amaanisingh said:


> Hello all
> I wanted to ask that do the previous refused visas will affect the ongoing spouse visa process
> Like i applied tourist visa thrice in 2011 .. All were refused as my husband was on bridging visa that time.. His that time lawyer told us to do so.. So we did and that was the biggest mistake..
> Anyhow do those refused visas can affect my case now..
> And do case officers consider the documents submitted at that time also.??
> Confused;-/


As u agreed it was a mistake indeed it was b cos a person on Bridging Visa are not entitled to invite anyone.. you could ve got Tourist Visa had u submitted without relating it to yor partner and the i really doubt the knowledge of the lawyer here... any way that’s history. If your partner holds a PR and you applied for 309 you should be fine.

One thing you should consider here is when you applied for tourist visa did you relate the application to your partner? if yes, u r safe.(i mean did u mention that you are married or related to your partenr) 

If you did not and you got your Tourist Visa rejected then you r in a bit of trouble..

On wat basis was your Tourist Visa rejected? If it was solely on the basis that your Partner is on Bridging visa then there are no issues.

Whatever it is the worst possible thing which can happen in your case is delay.

The bottom line is YOU WILL GET YOUR VISA. Provided YOUR partner has PR or citizen


----------



## aushub

Does any one know for sure that the queue we are in, is for the applicants at AHC India only?

Is it possible that this queue could be a global queue? Are we waiting along with hundreds of applicants globally? May be yesterday no one got their visa because AHC granted it to some one from another country who was also in the same queue??

Worth a thought..

Hence proved.. Idle mind is a devil's workshop indeed..


----------



## vepesh

aushub said:


> Does any one know for sure that the queue we are in, is for the applicants at AHC India only?
> 
> Is it possible that this queue could be a global queue? Are we waiting along with hundreds of applicants globally? May be yesterday no one got their visa because AHC granted it to some one from another country who was also in the same queue??
> 
> Worth a thought..
> 
> Hence proved.. Idle mind is a devil's workshop indeed..



Definetly urs is.....:ballchain: coz security checks are done locally hence the q

its definetly local not global....:smokin:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

aushub said:


> Does any one know for sure that the queue we are in, is for the applicants at AHC India only?
> 
> Is it possible that this queue could be a global queue? Are we waiting along with hundreds of applicants globally? May be yesterday no one got their visa because AHC granted it to some one from another country who was also in the same queue??
> 
> Worth a thought..
> 
> Hence proved.. Idle mind is a devil's workshop indeed..


To the best of my knowledge, AHC New Delhi process application from Nepal as well as we dont have visa office section in our country.


----------



## singh_26

*AHC India*



aushub said:


> Does any one know for sure that the queue we are in, is for the applicants at AHC India only?
> 
> Is it possible that this queue could be a global queue? Are we waiting along with hundreds of applicants globally? May be yesterday no one got their visa because AHC granted it to some one from another country who was also in the same queue??
> 
> Worth a thought..
> 
> Hence proved.. Idle mind is a devil's workshop indeed..


_
Hi Aushub,
AHC india only accept application's from indian and nepal citizen's. Most of the countries have AHC office if one don't have then they share any visa related issues with the nearby country AHC office same as Nepal citizens are doing. Hope this helps _


----------



## singh_26

*Festival Season*

_Hi All My Dear Forum Friend's ''Wish You and Your family A very Happy Janmashtami''
Hope Krishna Will Bring lot of Happiness, Success and Visa Grant in all member's life as early as possible. Jai Shri Krishna_ :xmascandle: :xmascandle: :xmascandle:


----------



## singh_26

*Janmashtami Celebration's*



nannu said:


> *Hello Pandit ji,
> 
> Where are you? Come to the forum and Give us a reason to smile today :laugh: *


_Hi Nannu,
I think Pandit Ji is busy in celebration of Janmashtami._   
_Once Pandit Ji will get time to check mail then only we will hear some good news. Till then we have to wait_. :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_26

*Visa Grant's*



manv1983 said:


> Happy Janamasthmi !! Hope we get 10 Visa grants today from this forum !!


_Hi manv1983,
Krishna Ji is very kind to their Devotee's So don't expect less from krishna Ji_


----------



## aushub

My dear friend.. Believe me what you are saying is just your assumption.. You are not sure about it. Are you? 

Security checks (for ex: PCC, Form 80, etc) are done way before files get on to the queue.. Am talking about the queue itself.. Once the local AHC office (in our case Delhi) does all the assessments for applicants from India and Nepal, they place it in queue for fairness. If AHC (Delhi) is processing files for only India and Nepalese applicants, why do you think they mention Global processing time and standards to us in every email.. Possibly because we are in a global queue, not a local queue.. and that's why COs themselves don't know how long individual cases would take.

If AHC Delhi is doing it's job, then why should they be worried about Global processing standards. That's because our files could be in a global queue..

Give it a moment, think about it from another angle..



vepesh said:


> Definetly urs is.....:ballchain: coz security checks are done locally hence the q
> 
> its definetly local not global....:smokin:


----------



## singh_26

*Global Queue*



aushub said:


> My dear friend.. Believe me what you are saying is just your assumption.. You are not sure about it. Are you?
> 
> Security checks (for ex: PCC, Form 80, etc) are done way before files get on to the queue.. Am talking about the queue itself.. Once the local AHC office (in our case Delhi) does all the assessments for applicants from India and Nepal, they place it in queue for fairness. If AHC (Delhi) is processing files for only India and Nepalese applicants, why do you think they mention Global processing time and standards to us in every email.. Possibly because we are in a global queue, not a local queue.. and that's why COs themselves don't know how long individual cases would take.
> 
> If AHC Delhi is doing it's job, then why should they be worried about Global processing standards. That's because our files could be in a global queue..
> 
> Give it a moment, think about it from another angle..


_Hi aushub,
Ahc is referring global queue because they want to let us know that AHC is granting visa far quicker then all other offices of AHc thats why they mentioned the global processing time is 12 month's but AHC india processing time is 7 month's and yes they do mention it will depend on case to case as if you read Amaanisingh Post in his/her post mentioned he/she applied for Tv and it got rejected 3 times so in that case AHc needs to check further things why it got rejected and all other issues related to the same.Thatswhy it take more then 7 month's time. i hope it is clear to you now that final queue means it is queue in the same ahc office not global queue every country has their own AHc office's and their own queue's and processing time.If you have still any doubt please ask_


----------



## nannu

*Happy Janmashtm*

Happy Janmashtmi to all forum friends!!
Hope ray: and pray ray2: this day brings luck for all of us....Specially for those who have completed 90 days


----------



## nannu

*User name in the SS*

Hi HPT,

May I know your user name in the SS? is it HP17?

Please reply.

Nannu


----------



## sadface

:boom:


----------



## nannu

sadface said:


> :boom:


Where have you all disappeared, just like the emoticon in sadface's post.

Any news?


----------



## nannu

*SS update*



saras712 said:


> :frusty:Hi
> 
> I applied wife's Tv on 14 th Aug.Agent got call on 22 nd that they granting visa for 1 year with multiple entry and max stay three month and say will send u email in an hour.Till date we havent got letter.When agent called them they said its still under process. Is anyone has this sort of situation???? Please some one throw some light on this:confused2::confused2::confused2::frusty:


Hi Saras,

Do you want me to remove the TV grant date from the SS and add the comment that you have added today?

Nannu


----------



## aushub

All good news' will probably come in september only.. I guess all spots for august'13 have exhausted..maybe next week, though hoping against hope that we will hear something this week.. but seems like a distant dream..


----------



## sadface

:noidea:


----------



## singh_26

sadface said:


> :noidea:


:yawn:


----------



## Aussi_pak

hi im new to this forum
my husband is student 573 and i want to join him as spouse in australia what will my subclass>?


----------



## rpandit

finally lord krishna has fullfiled ma wish..janmashtmi is very lucky for me..i got my dream mail..thanku god and thanks to all my forum friends..good luck to all who are waiting & keep faith in god..he is one who can listen to eveyone everywhere..im very happy...again happy janmashtmi to all ofu..jai shree krishna...


----------



## Spousevisa

CONGRATULATIONS RPandit 

I am so so so happy for you... Finally you have got it after a long wait.... Hope You have a great future with your husband.. All my best wishes to you 



rpandit said:


> finally lord krishna has fullfiled ma wish..janmashtmi is very lucky for me..i got my dream mail..thanku god and thanks to all my forum friends..good luck to all who are waiting & keep faith in god..he is one who can listen to eveyone everywhere..im very happy...again happy janmashtmi to all ofu..jai shree krishna...


----------



## aushub

Congrats rpandit.. great news.. wish you all the best for your future.. bon voyage..


----------



## Aussi_pak

hi anybody is there?


----------



## Spousevisa

Hey I think to apply for a partner visa your husband should be a PR or a Citizen.. Did you check the Immi Website?

check this link http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/partner/309-100/



Aussi_pak said:


> hi anybody is there?


----------



## nannu

rpandit said:


> finally lord krishna has fullfiled ma wish..janmashtmi is very lucky for me..i got my dream mail..thanku god and thanks to all my forum friends..good luck to all who are waiting & keep faith in god..he is one who can listen to eveyone everywhere..im very happy...again happy janmashtmi to all ofu..jai shree krishna...


*Congratulations Pandit ji....see I told you...You'll get it in few days.
Now start celebrating!!!! & have happy married life!!*
 :clap:


----------



## abhisek

rpandit said:


> finally lord krishna has fullfiled ma wish..janmashtmi is very lucky for me..i got my dream mail..thanku god and thanks to all my forum friends..good luck to all who are waiting & keep faith in god..he is one who can listen to eveyone everywhere..im very happy...again happy janmashtmi to all ofu..jai shree krishna...


Congrats panditji!!!!!


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



rpandit said:


> finally lord krishna has fullfiled ma wish..janmashtmi is very lucky for me..i got my dream mail..thanku god and thanks to all my forum friends..good luck to all who are waiting & keep faith in god..he is one who can listen to eveyone everywhere..im very happy...again happy janmashtmi to all ofu..jai shree krishna...


_*HI Pandit Ji,*_
_*Congratulation lot lot lot very happy for you. Have a happy married life ahead and enjoy*_   
:rockon: :clap2: :whoo: lane: :first: :cheer2: :car: 
:rockon: :clap2: :whoo: lane: :first: :cheer2: :car: 
:rockon: :clap2: :whoo: lane: :first: :cheer2: :car:


----------



## nannu

*Your turn is coming soon*



aushub said:


> Congrats rpandit.. great news.. wish you all the best for your future.. bon voyage..


*Aushub....Your turn is coming soon...ask your wife to keep her bags packed and ready to lane:*


----------



## singh_26

nannu said:


> *Hello Pandit ji,
> 
> Where are you? Come to the forum and Give us a reason to smile today :laugh: *





singh_26 said:


> _Hi Nannu,
> I think Pandit Ji is busy in celebration of Janmashtami._
> _Once Pandit Ji will get time to check mail then only we will hear some good news. Till then we have to wait_. :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


_*
Hi rpandit,
It's celebration time for you and all forum member's*_


----------



## aushub

Aussi_pak said:


> hi im new to this forum
> my husband is student 573 and i want to join him as spouse in australia what will my subclass>?


Hi aussi_pak, you will need to apply for student dependent visa. Do you know what assessment level does your passport come under. Google it. Your subclass will be 573. Use form 157A and form 919 and fill sections A, C, & D and if you have a child too, use form 1229.. see an education agent in your home country.


----------



## HPT

Hi Nannu, 

Yes,HP17 is username in the SS. 

Thanks,
HP17




nannu said:


> Hi HPT,
> 
> May I know your user name in the SS? is it HP17?
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> Nannu


----------



## aushub

nannu said:


> Aushub....Your turn is coming soon...ask your wife to keep her bags packed and ready to lane:


Nannu.. I pray to god sincerely that your words should come true.. sitting patiently and quietly..


----------



## aushub

Not to take away this moment from rpandit. Once again hearty congratulations.. you will always remember these aweful days of distance from your husband. this experience will make your relationship stronger. May God bless you..


----------



## rpandit

thanks to all for your lovely wishes..im celebrating this moment with ma lovely family...hope everyone get their grant soon..this forum is really helpful and u all people are very nice...australia!im coming soonnnnnn.....wish to see you all there....


----------



## nannu

HPT said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> Yes,HP17 is username in the SS.
> 
> Thanks,
> HP17


Is it Ok with you if I change it to HPT, it will be easier to maintain the SS if usernames are same.

Nannu


----------



## Harman cheema

rpandit said:


> finally lord krishna has fullfiled ma wish..janmashtmi is very lucky for me..i got my dream mail..thanku god and thanks to all my forum friends..good luck to all who are waiting & keep faith in god..he is one who can listen to eveyone everywhere..im very happy...again happy janmashtmi to all ofu..jai shree krishna...


Congrats pandit ji.. Have a very happy married life


----------



## singh_26

*Coming Soon*



Harman cheema said:


> Congrats pandit ji.. Have a very happy married life


_*Hi cheema 22,
Your's queue date is 23 May so even you are not far away from receiving your visa grant letter.Keep an eye on your mailbox it can come anytime *_:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chiragb

*August 2013*

*Month :* *August *


*Days So Far(28-08-2013) *: *28*


*Grant so Far :**20 *

_(Leeon;Dodi2all;Shammi;Exodus;Aary;destinyatdoors; Ganesh44337;Mohit101;Ram;Srinipushpa;Aashmi;Foram. 886,Simvik,Vinodreddy_y,Fatal_milk,Rashu,SRVJ,Farkot,Shuriti,Rpandit) _


*Public holiday *:*10 *


*Working days:** 18*


*20 Down in 18 Working Days*


----------



## Harman cheema

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi cheema 22,
> Your's queue date is 23 May so even you are not far away from receiving your visa grant letter.Keep an eye on your mailbox it can come anytime *_:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Ok veere i will


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> Ok veere i will


*Rpandit, You and Aushub all received response from COs that your file will be looked at in 1-2 weeks. Rpandit has got it...You and Aushub will also get lucky soon *


----------



## Srsrsrsr

rpandit said:


> finally lord krishna has fullfiled ma wish..janmashtmi is very lucky for me..i got my dream mail..thanku god and thanks to all my forum friends..good luck to all who are waiting & keep faith in god..he is one who can listen to eveyone everywhere..im very happy...again happy janmashtmi to all ofu..jai shree krishna...


Many Many Many congratulation pandit jee...Lord Krishna has definately showered his grace upon you. All the best for future.


----------



## Becky26

rpandit said:


> finally lord krishna has fullfiled ma wish..janmashtmi is very lucky for me..i got my dream mail..thanku god and thanks to all my forum friends..good luck to all who are waiting & keep faith in god..he is one who can listen to eveyone everywhere..im very happy...again happy janmashtmi to all ofu..jai shree krishna...



Congratulations!!!!!! Have a wonderful life with your partner
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## HPT

Hi Nannu, 

Go ahead.that's fine with me. 

thanks 
HPT



nannu said:


> Is it Ok with you if I change it to HPT, it will be easier to maintain the SS if usernames are same.
> 
> Nannu


----------



## Harman cheema

nannu said:


> *Rpandit, You and Aushub all received response from COs that your file will be looked at in 1-2 weeks. Rpandit has got it...You and Aushub will also get lucky soon *


Nannu de mu vich ghee shakar... Plz plz dont delete my post


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> Nannu de mu vich ghee shakar... Plz plz dont delete my post


Hahahha.....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## saras712

lane:lane:lane:Congrets R pandit..........


----------



## aushub

Any news from kharel76 and sus76??
Any updates folks??


----------



## ama04138739

rpandit said:


> finally lord krishna has fullfiled ma wish..janmashtmi is very lucky for me..i got my dream mail..thanku god and thanks to all my forum friends..good luck to all who are waiting & keep faith in god..he is one who can listen to eveyone everywhere..im very happy...again happy janmashtmi to all ofu..jai shree krishna...


Very very very happy for you. Lots of Congrats and enjoy this moment to the most.


----------



## vepesh

Rpandit will b miissed....


but for good reasons.. happy life.


----------



## sadface

Wow

It is impressive that we have around 15 files in SS that are above 80 days.

99
99
99
98
98
97
97
95
91
91
89
88
82
82
82


----------



## manv1983

Looking at the spread sheet, grants are coming somewhere according to the Date of File in Queue.

Therefore I think more visas to come could be for

1. Shruiti ---------------------------- Approved
2. SRVJ --------------------------- Approved
3. Rashu --------------------------- Approved
4. Farkot --------------------------- Approved
5. Nanduu
6. Kharel76
7. Sus76
8. Rpandit----------------------------Approved 
9. Arpitaravlia
10. Spouse Visa
11. Nkdanger
12. Harman Cheema
13. HP17
14. Kanu
15. Ama0413
16. Vaibhav9099


----------



## manv1983

aushub said:


> Hi aussi_pak, you will need to apply for student dependent visa. Do you know what assessment level does your passport come under. Google it. Your subclass will be 573. Use form 157A and form 919 and fill sections A, C, & D and if you have a child too, use form 1229.. see an education agent in your home country.


Perfect Answer !! Thats what you need to do !! You might be asked for Funds, OHSC (husband) and Medical !! Just lodge the application at the moment !!


----------



## sadface

hehe I've also started analysis now.

I think it will come as follow:

Sus76 1/9/2013 5/21/2013	99 231
Kharel76 1/11/2013	5/21/2013	99 229
Spousevisa	1/23/2013	5/22/2013	98 217
Nanduu 2/21/2013	5/22/2013	98 188
Arpitaravlia	3/13/2013	5/22/2013	98 168
Nkdangar 2/19/2013	5/23/2013	97 190
HPT 2/8/2013 5/25/2013	95 201
Ama04138739	1/7/2013 5/29/2013	91 233
Kanu 2/15/2013	5/29/2013	91 194
Vaibhav9099	2/18/2013	5/31/2013	89 191

:mullet:


----------



## Amaanisingh

vepesh said:


> As u agreed it was a mistake indeed it was b cos a person on Bridging Visa are not entitled to invite anyone.. you could ve got Tourist Visa had u submitted without relating it to yor partner and the i really doubt the knowledge of the lawyer here... any way that’s history. If your partner holds a PR and you applied for 309 you should be fine.
> 
> One thing you should consider here is when you applied for tourist visa did you relate the application to your partner? if yes, u r safe.(i mean did u mention that you are married or related to your partenr)
> 
> If you did not and you got your Tourist Visa rejected then you r in a bit of trouble..
> 
> On wat basis was your Tourist Visa rejected? If it was solely on the basis that your Partner is on Bridging visa then there are no issues.
> 
> Whatever it is the worst possible thing which can happen in your case is delay.
> 
> The bottom line is YOU WILL GET YOUR VISA. Provided YOUR partner has PR or citizen


Yeah it was biggest mistake..
My husband wasn't sure for tourist visa.. But his then lawyer in australia.. Told us to go for TV.. With much confidence .. So we did..
But it was rejected.. 
And yes v mentioned in all the visas about our marriage and baby also..
And all were rejected on the reason that .. I will overstay and my reason to visit australia don't seems to be genuine..
But now he got his pr in jan n we applied in june.. With 8 yrs of relation counting 3.5 years for marriage n with our 1.5 year old baby.. 
Hope things go smoothly this time.. we get our grant soon ..
As we are quite worried.. Coz of those three rejections.


----------



## Sdarri

ama04138739 said:


> Very very very happy for you. Lots of Congrats and enjoy this moment to the most.


Many congrats )


----------



## tuty_richard

Hi,

I tried to add my details to the SS file. But its not getting updated. Can some help me to add my detail to it.

user name: tuty_richard
Lodged Date : 28/08/2013
Location : Chennai


----------



## nannu

*SS updated*



tuty_richard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried to add my details to the SS file. But its not getting updated. Can some help me to add my detail to it.
> 
> user name: tuty_richard
> Lodged Date : 28/08/2013
> Location : Chennai


Hi tuty_richard,

Welcome to the forum, I have added your details to SS. 

In furute, May i request you to provide your details to be added in the sheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the SS .
After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*

*Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*

:welcome:

nannu


----------



## Aussi_pak

Hi we just have done this
We have assemenh level 4 and we have submitted our visa offshore,
Last time i have applied on 5th july and on 31 july an emil recived from diac that our application is invalid ;-( our agent explian that our application INN SHA ALLAH not invalid after that we recive email nw ur appliacation is valid
Now we again send back my all documents along with health cover and mine financial requirmnet
One week has been past and parcle alao recived at diac but not any answer
They already waste out 2 months by thoer wrong perceptions
Im away from my husband and much frustrated


----------



## Aussi_pak

manv1983 said:


> Perfect Answer !! Thats what you need to do !! You might be asked for Funds, OHSC (husband) and Medical !! Just lodge the application at the moment !!


Thks dear but how much procssing time required for student dependent visa??
My assesment level 4 and we dubt hv child yet


----------



## manv1983

Aussi_pak said:


> Thks dear but how much procssing time required for student dependent visa??
> My assesment level 4 and we dubt hv child yet



It takes 2-3 months !!


----------



## singh_26

*Welocme*



tuty_richard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried to add my details to the SS file. But its not getting updated. Can some help me to add my detail to it.
> 
> user name: tuty_richard
> Lodged Date : 28/08/2013
> Location : Chennai


_HI tuty_ruchard,
A warm Welcome to forum _


----------



## aushub

100th Day today.. Didn't expect to wait this long in May after our file was queued for decision.. August also over.. I was soo hopeful that we'll hear something in August for sure.. Not to be..

I can just imagine how relieved and happy Rpandit would be right now. What a peaceful sleep she must have had last night. So happy for her..


----------



## nkdangar

aushub said:


> 100th Day today.. Didn't expect to wait this long in May after our file was queued for decision.. August also over.. I was soo hopeful that we'll hear something in August for sure.. Not to be..
> 
> I can just imagine how relieved and happy Rpandit would be right now. What a peaceful sleep she must have had last night. So happy for her..


You and Spousevisa will also get your visas today I believe.:israel:


----------



## aushub

*I hope so too..*



nkdangar said:


> You and Spousevisa will also get your visas today I believe.:israel:


Thanks Nkd..

Even Sus76 and Kharel76 are waiting for their visas too.. Haven't heard yet from them, have we??

I really hope my wife gets her visa grant today. But looking at the way AHC is moving, I think they want to push things till September, come what may..


----------



## nkdangar

aushub said:


> Thanks Nkd..
> 
> Even Sus76 and Kharel76 are waiting for their visas too.. Haven't heard yet from them, have we??
> 
> I really hope my wife gets her visa grant today. But looking at the way AHC is moving, I think they want to push things till September, come what may..


Its my wife's BirthDay today and I wish it turns into double celebrations!!! (Don't think so though)


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Plz Prabhu Bholenath jee...Have mercy on us...Nearly 8 months now...cant wait cant wait any more.  :'(


----------



## aushub

nkdangar said:


> Its my wife's BirthDay today and I wish it turns into double celebrations!!! (Don't think so though)


Happy birthday to your wife.. Have a big celebration when you see eachother next time. 

Because of this wait, I missed our first year anniversary and my birthday last week with my wife..


----------



## Spousevisa

OH God even I have completed 99 days today.. I don't want to complete a century.. Hope some miracle happens today.. I am just so tired of checking my email after every one hour 



aushub said:


> Thanks Nkd..
> 
> Even Sus76 and Kharel76 are waiting for their visas too.. Haven't heard yet from them, have we??
> 
> I really hope my wife gets her visa grant today. But looking at the way AHC is moving, I think they want to push things till September, come what may..


----------



## Spousevisa

SUS76 and Kharel76 have never been so active on the forum.. May be they must have already received their grants... I hope they have :fingerscrossed:

QUOTE=aushub;1524617]Thanks Nkd..

Even Sus76 and Kharel76 are waiting for their visas too.. Haven't heard yet from them, have we??

I really hope my wife gets her visa grant today. But looking at the way AHC is moving, I think they want to push things till September, come what may..
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ama04138739

Srsrsrsr said:


> Plz Prabhu Bholenath jee...Have mercy on us...Nearly 8 months now...cant wait cant wait any more.  :'(


Hi Srsr....

When was your file went for a final decision? I can't see it in the SS.

Our DOL is the same 07.01.2013.

Cheers
ama04138739


----------



## deepakabc

Spousevisa said:


> SUS76 and Kharel76 have never been so active on the forum.. May be they must have already received their grants... I hope they have :fingerscrossed:
> 
> QUOTE=aushub;1524617]Thanks Nkd..
> 
> Even Sus76 and Kharel76 are waiting for their visas too.. Haven't heard yet from them, have we??
> 
> I really hope my wife gets her visa grant today. But looking at the way AHC is moving, I think they want to push things till September, come what may..


[/QUOTE]

I have been waiting nearly 10.5 months.. they keep replying there standard 12 months answer.. is that 12 months means they will make you wait till the last day.....


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> OH God even I have completed 99 days today.. I don't want to complete a century.. Hope some miracle happens today.. I am just so tired of checking my em:angel::angel:ail after every one hour


I hope you receive the grant email today!!


----------



## Spousevisa

Thanks NKdangar... I wish your words come true



nkdangar said:


> I hope you receive the grant email today!!


----------



## Spousevisa

What's the reason for this delay? Did your medicals take time?

I have been waiting nearly 10.5 months.. they keep replying there standard 12 months answer.. is that 12 months means they will make you wait till the last day.....[/QUOTE]


----------



## nannu

deepakabc said:


> I have been waiting nearly 10.5 months.. they keep replying there standard 12 months answer.. is that 12 months means they will make you wait till the last day.....


No Deepak, that does not mean that AHC will make you wait till the last day. That only means that there are people ahead of you in the queue and they can not predict when your turn will come. Based on the experience of the forum members, CO will give you an approximate(but over estimated) time of grant only when you are in front of the queue, and very close to getting it. 

You have completed 77 days in queue, you will most likely get your visa in Sept.


----------



## deepakabc

Yes i got medical dealay for 4 months... i called them other day and they told me that they doing some internal check and i should be hearing from them soon....



Spousevisa said:


> What's the reason for this delay? Did your medicals take time?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting nearly 10.5 months.. they keep replying there standard 12 months answer.. is that 12 months means they will make you wait till the last day.....


[/QUOTE]


----------



## deepakabc

nannu said:


> No Deepak, that does not mean that AHC will make you wait till the last day. That only means that there are people ahead of you in the queue and they can not predict when your turn will come. Based on the experience of the forum members, CO will give you an approximate(but over estimated) time of grant only when you are in front of the queue, and very close to getting it.
> 
> You have completed 77 days in queue, you will most likely get your visa in Sept.


 hope get visa by this week


----------



## nannu

deepakabc said:


> Yes i got medical dealay for 4 months... i called them other day and they told me that they doing some internal check and i should be hearing from them soon....


Are you sure your file is in queue? If Yes, then, *"hearing from them soon"* are very promising words.


----------



## nannu

*Be ready to fly*

*spousevisa , Nanduu (Aushub), Arpitaravlia, Harman Cheema, Nkdangar*

If SCOs :hat: are in mood of granting :typing: visa's today, then it could be anyone of you :nod: , So say you prayer ray2: and be ready to fly lane:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

ama04138739 said:


> Hi Srsr....
> 
> When was your file went for a final decision? I can't see it in the SS.
> 
> Our DOL is the same 07.01.2013.
> 
> Cheers
> ama04138739


Yes, My DOL is 07.01.2013. 

File was queued on first week of July. I dont know why it took so long to be queued as other's files are getting in queue in 2-3 months. Hope this wait ends today itself. Hey Bholenath jee... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aussi_pak

manv1983 said:


> It takes 2-3 months !!


what is its subclasss?


----------



## Spousevisa

I was also been told the same when i called AHC this monday.. "Hopefully you will get to hear something very soon".... How soon I don't know... 



nannu said:


> Are you sure your file is in queue? If Yes, then, *"hearing from them soon"* are very promising words.


----------



## deepakabc

Spousevisa said:


> I was also been told the same when i called AHC this monday.. "Hopefully you will get to hear something very soon".... How soon I don't know...


We might have same operator.. that operator was too nice to talk to.. 

very polite treatment at AHC delhi


----------



## Spousevisa

Yes she was extremely polite... Was patiently answering each and every question plus when she talked i felt she can understand how difficult it is for us to wait for so long for a grant... Hope AHC hires people like her instead of other rude operators...



deepakabc said:


> We might have same operator.. that operator was too nice to talk to..
> 
> very polite treatment at AHC delhi


----------



## Harman cheema

Hi spousevisa... Give us a reason to smile today...


----------



## aushub

Harman cheema said:


> Hi spousevisa... Give us a reason to smile today...


Yes spousevisa, arpitaravlia, my wife nanduu, give me a reason to smile..


----------



## aushub

Aussi_pak said:


> what is its subclasss?


In my reply yesterday I mentioned that your subclass will be 573 too. Same as your husband, because he is a student too on 573 in Australia.


----------



## Harman cheema

Bro y don't u take my name I can also give u a reason to smile


----------



## aushub

Harman cheema said:


> Hi spousevisa... Give us a reason to smile today...


Hi Harman, you are also waiting for 97-98 days now.. Even you should keep an eye on your inbox..

Internal check at AHC sounds like an audit going on for maintaining best practices.. Hence, the delay..


----------



## Harman cheema

aushub said:


> Hi Harman, you are also waiting for 97-98 days now.. Even you should keep an eye on your inbox..
> 
> Internal check at AHC sounds like an audit going on for maintaining best practices.. Hence, the delay..


True bro... But u r infront of me in this race.. Once u get ur grant, I start checking my inbox.. All the best hope u ll get it by the end of the day...


----------



## Spousevisa

My husband and me are also eagerly waiting for a reason to smile... 



aushub said:


> Yes spousevisa, arpitaravlia, my wife nanduu, give me a reason to smile..


----------



## cute1987

*Congrats rpandit.. surely a good news at a great occassion...*



rpandit said:


> finally lord krishna has fullfiled ma wish..janmashtmi is very lucky for me..i got my dream mail..thanku god and thanks to all my forum friends..good luck to all who are waiting & keep faith in god..he is one who can listen to eveyone everywhere..im very happy...again happy janmashtmi to all ofu..jai shree krishna...[/quote
> 
> Congrats rpandit... a very good news at a great occasion... wishing all the best to both of you for your future...


----------



## jaiganesh

Guys

98 days left for me getting visa. 22 days completed for file being queued.

Wish u a very good luck to all of you as well.


----------



## sadface

:violin:


----------



## Spousevisa

I don't think I will get my visa today


----------



## sadface

:deadhorse:


----------



## Harman cheema

Spousevisa said:


> I don't think I will get my visa today


Aawww dont be sad dear.. It will come very soon..


----------



## aushub

If am not wrong, yesterday same time rpandit informed us that she had got her visa.. anyone any good news??


----------



## aushub

Any news from balhary?? Did he/she get visa??


----------



## Harman cheema

aushub said:


> If am not wrong, yesterday same time rpandit informed us that she had got her visa.. anyone any good news??


No bro not yet...i am waiting for your or spousevisa grants


----------



## aushub

The wait is terrible.. its so boring to wait.. and especially when the wait is soo uncertain..


----------



## merrylands

Hi all,
I believe its of less important on how long you have been on que as the visa is grant not on the number of days on the que but on the date of application.

Do you have information dates on partner visa application at New Delhi that have been approved.


----------



## s00071609

merrylands said:


> Hi all,
> I believe its of less important on how long you have been on que as the visa is grant not on the number of days on the que but on the date of application.
> 
> Do you have information dates on partner visa application at New Delhi that have been approved.


New Delhi lies in India so you should be aware that anything is possible. Date of application theme is decoration on their website. You got to understand country specific situation.

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

go here and see and tell me what is the pattern of grant- date of application or Queue date.


----------



## merrylands

aushub said:


> 100th Day today.. Didn't expect to wait this long in May after our file was queued for decision.. August also over.. I was soo hopeful that we'll hear something in August for sure.. Not to be..
> 
> I can just imagine how relieved and happy Rpandit would be right now. What a peaceful sleep she must have had last night. So happy for her..


When did you actually lodged and when was it for decision


----------



## s00071609

merrylands said:


> Hi all,
> I believe its of less important on how long you have been on que as the visa is grant not on the number of days on the que but on the date of application.
> 
> Do you have information dates on partner visa application at New Delhi that have been approved.


THey say so but it does not happen. Hasn't happened so far. Good if they learn how to prioritize applications.


----------



## Spousevisa

Had it been according to DOL then Dec, Jan and Feb applicants would be in Australia by now.. Nothing is according to DOL..



merrylands said:


> Hi all,
> I believe its of less important on how long you have been on que as the visa is grant not on the number of days on the que but on the date of application.
> 
> Do you have information dates on partner visa application at New Delhi that have been approved.


----------



## merrylands

Srsrsrsr said:


> Plz Prabhu Bholenath jee...Have mercy on us...Nearly 8 months now...cant wait cant wait any more.  :'(


When did you apply in Delhi


----------



## s00071609

merrylands said:


> When did you apply in Delhi


Why dont you go to 
https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

And look for the dates yourself- clear picture is there
Looks like you are new to this- I assure you will soon understand that AHC believes in "Random walk theory"


----------



## merrylands

But thats what they say in the emails and their rules

"To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement."

May be we could be comparing the different visa type.


----------



## jaiganesh

just checked my mail no visa grant mail from AHC delhi in my inbox.

now you guys turn to update


----------



## merrylands

jaiganesh said:


> just checked my mail no visa grant mail from AHC delhi in my inbox.
> 
> now you guys turn to update


What was your date of application


----------



## s00071609

merrylands said:


> But thats what they say in the emails and their rules
> 
> "To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement."
> 
> May be we could be comparing the different visa type.


Thats Sham. Its partner visa application no other visa types. Yes in emails they say so but hasn't happened and does not happen. People from Dec are waiting and March have got visa- 3-4 months difference, who will explain this????????????


----------



## nannu

merrylands said:


> When did you apply in Delhi


What type of visa have you applied or planning to apply? and from where?


----------



## aushub

Dear merrylands.. we have a spreadsheet which the forum members call it SS in short.. you have to get on to it upload your details and start following the list.. you will observe a pattern, a trend.. if the permutations and combinations make anything sense at all, then plz add your two cents.. One thing is for sure in a partner visa application is UNCERTAINTY. . Beyond that anything we forum members say on this blog is mere speculation.. my guess is as good as yours..


----------



## Spousevisa

If my husband plans to come on a leave for few days, will that delay my visa grant?


----------



## Harman cheema

Spousevisa said:


> If my husband plans to come on a leave for few days, will that delay my visa grant?


Noooooooooooo


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> When did you apply in Delhi



Hi Merrylands I applied on 7th Jan 2013. Still no sign of visa


----------



## Spousevisa

Thanks



Harman cheema said:


> Noooooooooooo


----------



## klight12

*Hi*

Hi all

My CO mail me to give him my mobile number again and he wants to talk. Is it good sign or bad? Any suggestion whats it all about? Thanks


----------



## Spousevisa

Could be a good sign.. May be your close to your grant that is why may be your co wants to talk to you... :fingerscrossed:



klight12 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My CO mail me to give him my mobile number again and he wants to talk. Is it good sign or bad? Any suggestion whats it all about? Thanks


----------



## nannu

klight12 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My CO mail me to give him my mobile number again and he wants to talk. Is it good sign or bad? Any suggestion whats it all about? Thanks


You are Dec 2012 applicant and AHC planned to clear 2012 files in August, this could be a good sign.


----------



## nannu

*Check your emails*



nannu said:


> *spousevisa , Nanduu (Aushub), Arpitaravlia, Harman Cheema, Nkdangar*
> 
> If SCOs :hat: are in mood of granting :typing: visa's today, then it could be anyone of you :nod: , So say you prayer ray2: and be ready to fly lane:


Check your emails ppl, the day is about to end


----------



## jaiganesh

common guys desperate to see good news



nannu said:


> Check your emails ppl, the day is about to end


----------



## Spousevisa

just checked my email... No good news from my side... 



nannu said:


> Check your emails ppl, the day is about to end


----------



## sadface

ainkiller:


----------



## Harman cheema

Spousevisa said:


> just checked my email... No good news from my side...


Not even from my side


----------



## aushub

Good news?? How does that sound??


----------



## merrylands

Has any one got case officer Anu Sharma

She seems to be tooooooooo slow 

Couldn't find the name in the SS

Applied on 2 Jan 2013 Ridiculus !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## merrylands

nannu said:


> You are Dec 2012 applicant and AHC planned to clear 2012 files in August, this could be a good sign.


Even I am just next on the que - 2nd Jan and still waiting 

What are the chances


----------



## Spousevisa

when was your file queued for final decision?



merrylands said:


> Has any one got case officer Anu Sharma
> 
> She seems to be tooooooooo slow
> 
> Couldn't find the name in the SS
> 
> Applied on 2 Jan 2013 Ridiculus !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## merrylands

Spousevisa said:


> when was your file queued for final decision?


5th July

Doesn't the date of application also matter ??????


----------



## Spousevisa

Unfortunately NO!!

Even I am a Jan applicant... If you look at the spreadsheet, you will notice few Dec and mnay jan, feb applicants still waiting for their grant whereas few March applicants have already got it... 



merrylands said:


> 5th July
> 
> Doesn't the date of application also matter ??????


----------



## s00071609

AHC might be granting visas to older applications now on, lets see how it goes from Next month.


----------



## nannu

merrylands said:


> 5th July
> 
> Doesn't the date of application also matter ??????


Unfortunately NO.

The general opinion and experience of the forum members is that visa's are granted by date file queued.


----------



## merrylands

s00071609 said:


> AHC might be granting visas to older applications now on, lets see how it goes from Next month.


again we go by que dates, which que dates for 19/6/13 is finished for Music-rythm

Even in that case I should have got by now as my date on que is before that


----------



## nannu

merrylands said:


> again we go by que dates, which que dates for 19/6/13 is finished for Music-rythm
> 
> Even in that case I should have got by now as my date on que is before that


Music-rythm was Nov-2012 applicant, don't be surprised if 2012 applicants skip the queued and get visa after just a few days or weeks in the queue, because AHC had planned to clear 2012 files in August. 

Right now files queued in May are being cleared. Stay on the forum, follow the pattern of grants and you'll see there are people who have waited longer than you for no apparent reasons.


----------



## Harman cheema

So another day gone without any grant..


----------



## nkdangar

Harman cheema said:


> So another day gone without any grant..


Unfortunate DAY!!!!:closed_2:


----------



## merrylands

nkdangar said:


> Unfortunate DAY!!!!:closed_2:


Just out of curiosity, have you tried to contact them in phone on your delay ??

Or, do you have any specific "CRITICAL" issues you think could have caused the delay ?


----------



## merrylands

merrylands said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you tried to contact them in phone on your delay ??
> 
> Or, do you have any specific "CRITICAL" issues you think could have caused the delay ?


@ Harman cheema


----------



## sadface

:drum::grouphug:


----------



## leonardverma

Hi guys got tv approved today


----------



## preet17

:fencing::doh:


----------



## preet17

leonardverma said:


> Hi guys got tv approved today


Congrats, have a good time with ur mate...cheers


----------



## Becky26

leonardverma said:


> Hi guys got tv approved today


Congratulations!!! Have a great time with your partner
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

hello all,
need a help for a very confused situation...

applied for PARTNER VISA 100 in june,2013
seeing the pattern of grants, it seems like it gonna take too long...
So need to be in australia by november end for some important event...

So we were thinking to apply for VISITOR visa.
Now the thing is that my husband is here with me until we get the result, so we are not sure if we can apply for FAMILY STREAM VISA,
other thing is we already have 3 rejected tourist visa's in 2011. so we are confused, that should we apply for T.V or not. and if we apply does that gonna affect our ongoing application.


----------



## manv1983

Last Working day of month + Friday !! Hopefully we will see few grants !! Good Luck whoever are expecting !!


----------



## merrylands

nannu said:


> All the ppl that u have mentioned are not actively using this forum, so can's say if they have received the visa or not


I have mine almost on the same dates.

Seems too long - applied on 1st working day of the year and still waiting ????????


----------



## nkdangar

99 Not Out!!!!:cheer2:


----------



## merrylands

nannu said:


> You are Dec 2012 applicant and AHC planned to clear 2012 files in August, this could be a good sign.


Seems from my understanding that there are very few for 2012 left for grant of visa 
and even not more from Jan 2013

Is that right ?????

Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## nkdangar

Hey Guys, One of the new member got his visa yesterday.
His details as he has given in the Form Response page is;
Username: Shahan
DOL: 20/03/2013
CO Assigned: 13/04/2013
Queued: 18/07/13
Visa grant: 29/08/13


----------



## saras712

nkdangar said:


> 99 Not Out!!!!:cheer2:


God may hit the six (of visa grant soon )before you finish centurylayball:layball::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## nannu

saras712 said:


> God may hit the six (of visa grant soon )before you finish centurylayball:layball::cheer2::cheer2:


Hi Saras, have you got your TV yet?


----------



## ama04138739

nkdangar said:


> Hey Guys, One of the new member got his visa yesterday.
> His details as he has given in the Form Response page is;
> Username: Shahan
> DOL: 20/03/2013
> CO Assigned: 13/04/2013
> Queued: 18/07/13
> Visa grant: 29/08/13


HAHAHA... it's a joke. Here we have been waiting to complete our 95-100 days and other users are getting their grants in 40 days. It's so unfair :frusty:


----------



## nkdangar

ama04138739 said:


> HAHAHA... it's a joke. Here we have been waiting to complete our 95-100 days and other users are getting their grants in 40 days. It's so unfair :frusty:


you are so right my friend!!:frusty:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

ama04138739 said:


> HAHAHA... it's a joke. Here we have been waiting to complete our 95-100 days and other users are getting their grants in 40 days. It's so unfair :frusty:


Its is also so unfair who are waiting for more than 7 8 months. So there is no transparency how our AHC works. Today is last day for August. Plz Bholenath today give us visa. Plz Pla Plz:frusty:


----------



## chiragb

ama04138739 said:


> HAHAHA... it's a joke. Here we have been waiting to complete our 95-100 days and other users are getting their grants in 40 days. It's so unfair :frusty:


Hi , 

can understand your frustration. I guess we should not compare others with our case. each case have different situation. For example you on TV while other users might not be on TV. 

let's congratulate people who received visa and hope your turn come next ..


----------



## balhary

Hi guys,
My Co still need more docs
I need your help I don't know how to print the Full history of our conversation on SKYPE, I use my iPhone for chat on Skype where I can see everything but when I go to net cafe to print out it doesn't show any history, never printed out before  how do we do it ?
Where to translate PUNJABI documents in ENGLISH ?


----------



## Srsrsrsr

balhary said:


> Hi guys,
> My Co still need more docs
> I need your help I don't know how to print the Full history of our conversation on SKYPE, I use my iPhone for chat on Skype where I can see everything but when I go to net cafe to print out it doesn't show any history, never printed out before  how do we do it ?


The best way is to copy and paste on microsoft word. I dont think there are any other way. I did the same and submitted likewise. But I think it only give you history from past 3 months or so. Hope this will help. And also you dont need to translate. They just want to see your conversation history not the word's I guess.. )


----------



## chiragb

balhary said:


> Hi guys,
> My Co still need more docs
> I need your help I don't know how to print the Full history of our conversation on SKYPE, I use my iPhone for chat on Skype where I can see everything but when I go to net cafe to print out it doesn't show any history, never printed out before  how do we do it ?
> Where to translate PUNJABI documents in ENGLISH ?



you were using only one device to use skype or multipal devices?


----------



## deepakabc

ama04138739 said:


> HAHAHA... it's a joke. Here we have been waiting to complete our 95-100 days and other users are getting their grants in 40 days. It's so unfair :frusty:


Yes it is a joke.. been waiting for over 10 months and in queue is around 80 days.. 

They should have system First in First out.. not like LAst in first out


----------



## Srsrsrsr

deepakabc said:


> Yes it is a joke.. been waiting for over 10 months and in queue is around 80 days..
> 
> They should have system First in First out.. not like LAst in first out


Hi Deepakabc,

Oh no you have already waited for 10 months now. Why so long wait my friend. Can you shade some light on your case. What documents did CO asked for you. Your reply will be highly appreciated.

Cheers..


----------



## deepakabc

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Deepakabc,
> 
> Oh no you have already waited for 10 months now. Why so long wait my friend. Can you shade some light on your case. What documents did CO asked for you. Your reply will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers..


My Co asked for medical clearance and PCC only. not sure why its taking that long...


----------



## Srsrsrsr

deepakabc said:


> My Co asked for medical clearance and PCC only. not sure why its taking that long...



That's not a good sign for us as well. Did you contacted your case officer. My CO asked me medical only and I am also waiting. Hope we get our visa today. Dont know what to do. Plz Prabhu Mahadev jee have mercy on us. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## balhary

chiragb said:


> you were using only one device to use skype or multipal devices?


Just my iPhone only


----------



## balhary

Srsrsrsr said:


> The best way is to copy and paste on microsoft word. I dont think there are any other way. I did the same and submitted likewise. But I think it only give you history from past 3 months or so. Hope this will help. And also you dont need to translate. They just want to see your conversation history not the word's I guess.. )


Sorry I was not clear 
I need to translate a PUNJABI DOCUMENT 
Who ever translate must be registered, they want his/her details aswell


----------



## deepakabc

Srsrsrsr said:


> That's not a good sign for us as well. Did you contacted your case officer. My CO asked me medical only and I am also waiting. Hope we get our visa today. Dont know what to do. Plz Prabhu Mahadev jee have mercy on us. :fingerscrossed:


My CO told me to wait for 2 months when flie was in the queue.. it has been past two months... Two days ago i send the email to my case officer and she havn't back to me....

I did call the AHC and the operator told me i should be hearing from soon.. they doing some internal check.....


----------



## Srsrsrsr

balhary said:


> Sorry I was not clear
> I need to translate a PUNJABI DOCUMENT
> Who ever translate must be registered, they want his/her details aswell


I am sorry Balhary. I thought you may be chatting on Punjabi in Skype and want to translate those words. Sorry I misunderstood you. My apology.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

deepakabc said:


> My CO told me to wait for 2 months when flie was in the queue.. it has been past two months... Two days ago i send the email to my case officer and she havn't back to me....
> 
> I did call the AHC and the operator told me i should be hearing from soon.. they doing some internal check.....


As you said internal check, what does it really means. How long have you been married for. I applied for spouse visa as soon as I got married. Does your case same as mine deepak. 

Thank you


----------



## chiragb

balhary said:


> Sorry I was not clear
> I need to translate a PUNJABI DOCUMENT
> Who ever translate must be registered, they want his/her details aswell


may be you can ask to your spouse on australia to visit nearest NAATI centre and translate from them . 

Enter or find a Translator or Interpreter


----------



## merrylands

dodi2all said:


> Wow, this forum works fast. Thanks a lot for the reply guys. I had called VFS a few weeks back for an update and they said as there is no reply it should mean that the medical has been received.
> 
> According to the SS people who applied just before me have received their visa latest, while some from a longer time are waiting. So cant really read into it. 60 - 90 days seems like a lot. But lets see, fingers crossed.


Not sure what waiting period you are talking about with 60-90 days.


----------



## deepakabc

Srsrsrsr said:


> As you said internal check, what does it really means. How long have you been married for. I applied for spouse visa as soon as I got married. Does your case same as mine deepak.
> 
> Thank you


Have you got the medical clearance yet ?
when did you file sent to the final queue ?

I got married on 16 april and applied for the visa on 18 Oct 2012....


----------



## merrylands

deepakabc said:


> Yes it is a joke.. been waiting for over 10 months and in queue is around 80 days..
> 
> They should have system First in First out.. not like LAst in first out


Can't believe you applied october last year and still waiting 

And, some are here been awarded for March this year.

Thats an easy extra 6 months wait. 

Few days is fine but 6 monts - ehhhhhhhhh 

Not sure if thats coz your case is a bit complex 

Otherwise you should try to solve through other ways on the delay ???

Shouldn't have happened for a genuine case anyway.


----------



## merrylands

Srsrsrsr said:


> That's not a good sign for us as well. Did you contacted your case officer. My CO asked me medical only and I am also waiting. Hope we get our visa today. Dont know what to do. Plz Prabhu Mahadev jee have mercy on us. :fingerscrossed:


And me too..

Also, deepakabc did you have any issues like previous marriages / divorces, criminal or medical complexity or the likes to cause the delay


----------



## deepakabc

merrylands said:


> And me too..
> 
> Also, deepakabc did you have any issues like previous marriages / divorces, criminal or medical complexity or the likes to cause the delay


My medical was delayed for 4.5 months...


----------



## vepesh

amaanisingh said:


> hello all,
> need a help for a very confused situation...
> 
> Applied for partner visa 100 in june,2013
> seeing the pattern of grants, it seems like it gonna take too long...
> So need to be in australia by november end for some important event...
> 
> So we were thinking to apply for visitor visa.
> Now the thing is that my husband is here with me until we get the result, so we are not sure if we can apply for family stream visa,
> other thing is we already have 3 rejected tourist visa's in 2011. So we are confused, that should we apply for t.v or not. And if we apply does that gonna affect our ongoing application.


hi,

why was ur tv rejected?
Wat visa does your partner hold?

Was your tv rejected before you apply your partner visa?

This info will be helpfull to advice you.


----------



## jaiganesh

97 days left for my visa grant. 23 days passed for file being queued.

GUYZ DOES CO RESPOND ONCE IT HAS BEEN FORWARDED FOR FINAL DECISION.


----------



## merrylands

jaiganesh said:


> 97 days left for my visa grant. 23 days passed for file being queued.
> 
> GUYZ DOES CO RESPOND ONCE IT HAS BEEN FORWARDED FOR FINAL DECISION.


You seem to be ridiculously frustrating.

It shouldn't take 4 months for that after the long way 

Be optimistic mate.


----------



## jaiganesh

My CO told me that presently they are taking 120 days to grant the visa once it got queued.






merrylands said:


> You seem to be ridiculously frustrating.
> 
> It shouldn't take 4 months for that after the long way
> 
> Be optimistic mate.


----------



## deepakabc

jaiganesh said:


> My CO told me that presently they are taking 120 days to grant the visa once it got queued.


what 120 days is just too much... i already have nearly 80 days.. another month and 10 days......


----------



## augu2013

Guys, just a dumb question. If you are citizen, does that speed up the grant process.
I believe everyone here will be Permanent Residence.

Once medical submitted, can we check from processing office in Australia about progress? Has anyone tried?
My wife has submitted medical last week and havent heard anything. Already waited more than 90 days for CO


----------



## merrylands

jaiganesh said:


> My CO told me that presently they are taking 120 days to grant the visa once it got queued.


Do they advise on the number of days it takes after its qued.

The only think I know of is their fcuking standard processing time


----------



## jaiganesh

deepakabc said:


> what 120 days is just too much... i already have nearly 80 days.. another month and 10 days......


ya mate that's the truth. As per SS also there are files which has crossed 90 days and still in que. We have only one option that is to wait.


----------



## nannu

merrylands said:


> Do they advise on the number of days it takes after its qued.
> 
> The only think I know of is their fcuking standard processing time


Merryland, try not to be abusive on the forum (even with wrong spellings). The moderators are very vigilant and may ban you from the forum. 

Please follow the forum rules if you don't want to be banned.


----------



## jaiganesh

augu2013 said:


> Guys, just a dumb question. If you are citizen, does that speed up the grant process.
> I believe everyone here will be Permanent Residence.
> 
> Once medical submitted, can we check from processing office in Australia about progress? Has anyone tried?
> My wife has submitted medical last week and havent heard anything. Already waited more than 90 days for CO



i don't think so in my case my partner and son is australian citizen.
my dol is 08.02.2013
file queued on 07.08.2013

but in my case i applied directly for 100 not 309


----------



## jaiganesh

merrylands said:


> Do they advise on the number of days it takes after its qued.
> 
> The only think I know of is their fcuking standard processing time


I think they don't advise the no. of days. But i asked my CO when he called me for my file being queued. He told me that presently they are taking 120 days to grant the visa.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Balhary,

If you are able to see your chat history in your Iphone then try to take a screen shot of your chats through your phone and then print it... Make sure you change your skype settings from no history to keep history forever... Generally you are not able to see your past conversation on skype because of the privacy settings.. try taking a screenshot from your phone and then printing it.. Also check if you have an option as email chat history for your skype in phone like you have for whatsapp.. Once you get a print you will be able to translate it... 

Hope this helps...



balhary said:


> Hi guys,
> My Co still need more docs
> I need your help I don't know how to print the Full history of our conversation on SKYPE, I use my iPhone for chat on Skype where I can see everything but when I go to net cafe to print out it doesn't show any history, never printed out before  how do we do it ?
> Where to translate PUNJABI documents in ENGLISH ?


----------



## merrylands

jaiganesh said:


> I think they don't advise the no. of days. But i asked my CO when he called me for my file being queued. He told me that presently they are taking 120 days to grant the visa.


You must be lucky though - except on getting the visa - as I have never received any calls so far from my CO. Only emails.


----------



## Spousevisa

What!!!!!!! Very suprising 

This applicants file was queued in July and got his visa so fast.. Others waiting since May are foolish that means... 



nkdangar said:


> Hey Guys, One of the new member got his visa yesterday.
> His details as he has given in the Form Response page is;
> Username: Shahan
> DOL: 20/03/2013
> CO Assigned: 13/04/2013
> Queued: 18/07/13
> Visa grant: 29/08/13


----------



## deepakabc

Spousevisa said:


> What!!!!!!! Very suprising
> 
> This applicants file was queued in July and got his visa so fast.. Others waiting since May are foolish that means...


i think it all depends your senior case officer.. if case officer is lazy it take more time.. may be 120 days


----------



## Harman cheema

Waheguru ji have mercy on all of us who crossed 90 days..


----------



## Spousevisa

*I complete 100 days of frustration today........ GRRRRHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Spousevisa

Aushub, Arpita!!

Any update?


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> Aushub, Arpita!!
> 
> Any update?


I hope atleast you 3 get the grant today!!eace:


----------



## Harman cheema

Spousevisa said:


> Aushub, Arpita!!
> 
> Any update?


Yes plz give us an update... I Am also sitting behind you..


----------



## Spousevisa

I have almost started loosing hope now.. Looking at the SS I feel really sad.. Previous applicants got their visa within 95 days and we all have now completed 100 days but no sign of our visa



nkdangar said:


> I hope atleast you 3 get the grant today!!eace:


----------



## merrylands

Spousevisa said:


> I have almost started loosing hope now.. Looking at the SS I feel really sad.. Previous applicants got their visa within 95 days and we all have now completed 100 days but no sign of our visa


And the bigger problem for me is not the time we have to wait.

We can be definitely sure that they are not following the time line for the Delhi thats average 7 months from their own website.

As we have seen that they are not organized, have no processing deadlines (known to us) nor respond on the delays by the applicant.

We are waiting to get results from a random authority. HOPE WINNING AUSSIE LOTTO WILL HAVE MORE CHANCES OF PREDICTING then DIAC VISA AWARD DATE.


----------



## Spousevisa

The so called SCO's will be deciding our destiny 



merrylands said:


> And the bigger problem for me is not the time we have to wait.
> 
> We can be definitely sure that they are not following the time line for the Delhi thats average 7 months from their own website.
> 
> As we have seen that they are not organized, have no processing deadlines (known to us) nor respond on the delays by the applicant.
> 
> We are waiting to get results from a random authority. HOPE WINNING AUSSIE LOTTO WILL HAVE MORE CHANCES OF PREDICTING then DIAC VISA AWARD DATE.


----------



## Spousevisa

Did this applicant Shahan, post about his/her grant? how did you come to NKdangar?


----------



## nannu

Spousevisa said:


> Did this applicant Shahan, post about his/her grant? how did you come to NKdangar?


Shahan updated the SS.


----------



## sadface

I hope no one will take offence. However, I do feel like begging. May be it is just my frustration.



Sometime I do feel why I should beg. Well I just wish that my country could have been better to live with better roti , Kapada, and Makan!


:tape:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

deepakabc said:


> Have you got the medical clearance yet ?
> when did you file sent to the final queue ?
> 
> I got married on 16 april and applied for the visa on 18 Oct 2012....


Yes my medical was already cleared. My file was on queue on first week of july. Hope I will get visa today as well. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rpandit

Spousevisa said:


> Did this applicant Shahan, post about his/her grant? how did you come to NKdangar?


dont loose hope dear..you will get it in 2-3 days..ahc was busy in clearing 21..now its your turn..remember one thing that they work only according to queue..and side by side they clearing last year file...you will get it soon..im sure..


----------



## Spousevisa

Thanks RPandit... I hope the same...

Hope you have a happy and safe journey to Australia.. Wish you good luck for your future 



rpandit said:


> dont loose hope dear..you will get it in 2-3 days..ahc was busy in clearing 21..now its your turn..remember one thing that they work only according to queue..and side by side they clearing last year file...you will get it soon..im sure..


----------



## nannu

rpandit said:


> dont loose hope dear..you will get it in 2-3 days..ahc was busy in clearing 21..now its your turn..remember one thing that they work only according to queue..and side by side they clearing last year file...you will get it soon..im sure..


What are you still doing here Pandit Ji ....go pack your bags and get going  lane:

*Wish you a happy married life!!!*

Where are you going to in Australia?


----------



## aushub

rpandit said:


> dont loose hope dear..you will get it in 2-3 days..ahc was busy in clearing 21..now its your turn..remember one thing that they work only according to queue..and side by side they clearing last year file...you will get it soon..im sure..


Rpandit. You are geniunely a nice person. Though you got your visa, you are here following the forum and keeping an tab on your forum friends. That is so nice of you. Most of the past forum members after they got their grants, said ciao to us, atleast since I have been on the forum.

Sorry guys, no good news from my end. I will not have any good news today. I know that and I also know that I won't have any good news any sooner. No hope on next week also. If any of you get something nice to share, please do.

I second spousevisa. Day after day, I am loosing hope. Since I joined the forum I was told wait for 90 days and visa will be granted. When we reached 90 days, members are saying it will be 120 days. Clear example of man proposes and god disposes. My wife has stopped discussing the visa grant with me. She says it will never come and I should just give up. She has lost all hope and faith too.


----------



## nannu

klight12 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My CO mail me to give him my mobile number again and he wants to talk. Is it good sign or bad? Any suggestion whats it all about? Thanks


Hi,

Have you heard anything from you CO?


----------



## Spousevisa

Same here Aushub,

Now I think I should wait until I complete 120 days.. 
I was never negative about my life but this visa thing has made me full of negativity.. I have stopped feeling good about my life.. everything suddenly seems to rotate around just one thought and that is VISA 



aushub said:


> Rpandit. You are geniunely a nice person. Though you got your visa, you are here following the forum and keeping an tab on your forum friends. That is so nice of you. Most of the past forum members after they got their grants, said ciao to us, atleast since I have been on the forum.
> 
> Sorry guys, no good news from my end. I will not have any good news today. I know that and I also know that I won't have any good news any sooner. No hope on next week also. If any of you get something nice to share, please do.
> 
> I second spousevisa. Day after day, I am loosing hope. Since I joined the forum I was told wait for 90 days and visa will be granted. When we reached 90 days, members are saying it will be 120 days. Clear example of man proposes and god disposes. My wife has stopped discussing the visa grant with me. She says it will never come and I should just give up. She has lost all hope and faith too.


----------



## aushub

Spousevisa said:


> Same here Aushub,
> 
> Now I think I should wait until I complete 120 days..
> I was never negative about my life but this visa thing has made me full of negativity.. I have stopped feeling good about my life.. everything suddenly seems to rotate around just one thought and that is VISA


I really feel bad for my wife because poor thing. After our marriage last august, she came over to Australia on a tourist visa with me and was here for 6 months.

She returned in February and we then applied by getting all the documents so that we have enough evidence of geniune and contiuning relationship because we actually lived together for 6 months. Since February, poor wifey is keep herself busy with odd courses, swimming classes, cooking classes, music classes, and now she has now nothing to do. She has been jobless since marriage and she has been waiting for this visa to move on in her professional life too so that she can work, etc.

But naa.. Not to be.. Making us wait without explaination. All they have is 7month reply.. Phew..


----------



## s00071609

I can see every one is in pain including me in this forum. Look we can just hope and speculate. But we can do little.

The only thing I can tell you that- date of queuing is something that AHC follows. But this is not to say that DOL is ignored. A reliable person said to me that its the combination of both and acknowledged that DOL is the fairest basis of processing. If that person wants he can change the whole AHC procedure as he is in the top position. AHC is looking up to 10-20th march currently. "IF you cannot rely on this info- you cant rely on any- believe me". 

At this point in time the person responsible for designing these processing procedure is Delhi AHC is well aware that "they are not being fair and not processing people who waited the most". So I must say that December applicants should expect visas ASAP if that person even acted even a bit to address this issue. Its been only 5 days since I talked to him but I expect older applications will be processed first rather than March ones.


----------



## balhary

chiragb said:


> may be you can ask to your spouse on australia to visit nearest NAATI centre and translate from them .
> 
> Hi,
> That will take way long to send documents to Australia and receive them back, I need someone here in India


----------



## s00071609

balhary said:


> chiragb said:
> 
> 
> 
> may be you can ask to your spouse on australia to visit nearest NAATI centre and translate from them .
> 
> Hi,
> That will take way long to send documents to Australia and receive them back, I need someone here in India
> 
> 
> 
> NO need to translate from NAATI. Any translator recognized by your government will be fine. AHC has to agree.
Click to expand...


----------



## abhisek

s00071609 said:


> I can see every one is in pain including me in this forum. Look we can just hope and speculate. But we can do little.
> 
> The only thing I can tell you that- date of queuing is something that AHC follows. But this is not to say that DOL is ignored. A reliable person said to me that its the combination of both and acknowledged that DOL is the fairest basis of processing. If that person wants he can change the whole AHC procedure as he is in the top position. AHC is looking up to 10-20th march currently. "IF you cannot rely on this info- you cant rely on any- believe me".
> 
> At this point in time the person responsible for designing these processing procedure is Delhi AHC is well aware that "they are not being fair and not processing people who waited the most". So I must say that December applicants should expect visas ASAP if that person even acted even a bit to address this issue. Its been only 5 days since I talked to him but I expect older applications will be processed first rather than March ones.


Bro I have sent you a private message. Please check and let me know


----------



## balhary

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Balhary,
> 
> If you are able to see your chat history in your Iphone then try to take a screen shot of your chats through your phone and then print it... Make sure you change your skype settings from no history to keep history forever... Generally you are not able to see your past conversation on skype because of the privacy settings.. try taking a screenshot from your phone and then printing it.. Also check if you have an option as email chat history for your skype in phone like you have for whatsapp.. Once you get a print you will be able to translate it...
> 
> Hope this helps...


Thanks spousevisa,
I did the same, I took screen shots and save in ALBUM then send in email Id and get print them on pages
But still confuse how to translate punjabi documents.


----------



## Amaanisingh

vepesh said:


> hi,
> 
> why was ur tv rejected?
> Wat visa does your partner hold?
> 
> Was your tv rejected before you apply your partner visa?
> 
> This info will be helpfull to advice you.



They were rejected as my husband was on bridging visa that time n reason of refusal was i will overstay n that i am not a genuine visitor..
And they all were rejected in 2011 
And now my husband got his permanent residency in jan 2013 and we applied spouse visa in june 2013..
Hope it clears...!!


----------



## aarvee

Dear Folks..

The past few weeks have been very tough.. with so few visa visa grants.. please keep your hopes up.. especially those on front of the queue.. I'm worried too.. But never ever give up hope.

Any day in the coming week should be yours!
My prayers and best wishes..


----------



## merrylands

s00071609 said:


> I can see every one is in pain including me in this forum. Look we can just hope and speculate. But we can do little.
> 
> The only thing I can tell you that- date of queuing is something that AHC follows. But this is not to say that DOL is ignored. A reliable person said to me that its the combination of both and acknowledged that DOL is the fairest basis of processing. If that person wants he can change the whole AHC procedure as he is in the top position. AHC is looking up to 10-20th march currently. "IF you cannot rely on this info- you cant rely on any- believe me".
> 
> At this point in time the person responsible for designing these processing procedure is Delhi AHC is well aware that "they are not being fair and not processing people who waited the most". So I must say that December applicants should expect visas ASAP if that person even acted even a bit to address this issue. Its been only 5 days since I talked to him but I expect older applications will be processed first rather than March ones.


If the DOL is reliable source, whats the explanation on the fact that there are some cases from December 2012 pending and some similar cases from Jan 2013 have been cleared.

Also, very little chances that who ever is the person, if he is on the top position to change this, will discuss all the details of his visa processing procedures as its against their rule.


----------



## nannu

balhary said:


> Thanks spousevisa,
> I did the same, I took screen shots and save in ALBUM then send in email Id and get print them on pages
> But still confuse how to translate punjabi documents.


Hi Balhary,

I would advise you to *go to your local secretariat or courts* there you will find qualified translator who are government authorized. 

You can get your documents translated from them. AHC recognizes the documents translated by translator who is professionally qualified if you are having documents translated outside Australia.

See this link from Partner Visa Booklet (Page 29 last 2 lines)
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf

Hope this helps.

nannu


----------



## Spousevisa

Do you have to send a hard copy only to Australia for getting them translated?
If Not, then just email them to your spouse and ask her to get it translated.. Once done she can again email them to you and you can send the hard copy to AHC.. If you look at the link that Nannu gave you, you will notice that AHC also recommends NAATI for translations...



balhary said:


> chiragb said:
> 
> 
> 
> may be you can ask to your spouse on australia to visit nearest NAATI centre and translate from them .
> 
> Hi,
> That will take way long to send documents to Australia and receive them back, I need someone here in India
Click to expand...


----------



## Srsrsrsr

s00071609 said:


> I can see every one is in pain including me in this forum. Look we can just hope and speculate. But we can do little.
> 
> The only thing I can tell you that- date of queuing is something that AHC follows. But this is not to say that DOL is ignored. A reliable person said to me that its the combination of both and acknowledged that DOL is the fairest basis of processing. If that person wants he can change the whole AHC procedure as he is in the top position. AHC is looking up to 10-20th march currently. "IF you cannot rely on this info- you cant rely on any- believe me".
> 
> At this point in time the person responsible for designing these processing procedure is Delhi AHC is well aware that "they are not being fair and not processing people who waited the most". So I must say that December applicants should expect visas ASAP if that person even acted even a bit to address this issue. Its been only 5 days since I talked to him but I expect older applications will be processed first rather than March ones.


Hi Friend,

As you said AHC is looking up to 10-20th March, what does this mean. Can you clearify please.


----------



## merrylands

was it predicted by this forum that 2012 applicants will be finalised by today - end of August ??

How did that really go


----------



## nannu

merrylands said:


> was it predicted by this forum that 2012 applicants will be finalised by today - end of August ??
> 
> How did that really go


Please read the forum starting from page# 1001 and you will get answers to most of your questions.


----------



## Riyaaz

merrylands said:


> was it predicted by this forum that 2012 applicants will be finalised by today - end of August ??
> 
> How did that really go


It is the the prediction of members of the forum like you and me, Neither you nor me work for AHC hope you got it, and stop stressing on such things, which are discussed to support each other to control emotions and feelings.


----------



## abhisek

Forum is used for sharing experiences...I urge members to come up with positive things and not try to act smart as we all are doing is predicting things..we aren't working in AHC and as such we don't have any idea how they work..we can only speculate based on previous cases and answer received from AHC..hope the person understood who it is meant to be....no point being a keyboard warrior...
Cheers


----------



## Harman cheema

Riyaaz said:


> It is the the prediction of members of the forum like you and me, Neither you nor me work for AHC hope you got it, and stop stressing on such things, which are discussed to support each other to control emotions and feelings.


I love it


----------



## merrylands

Riyaaz said:


> It is the the prediction of members of the forum like you and me, Neither you nor me work for AHC hope you got it, and stop stressing on such things, which are discussed to support each other to control emotions and feelings.


I agree we are here to support each other.

BUT too fake and too far from truth information - like It could be unjustful for a dec 2012 applicant to be waiting for other 1-2 months (I REALLY WANT THAT TO HAPPEN TO ANY ONE !!!) , I believe, will do more harm than good.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Merrylands,

Follow the forum and Spreadsheet for a few days.. Also read past posts and you will get an idea about what we all are discussing...



merrylands said:


> I agree we are here to support each other.
> 
> BUT too fake and too far from truth information - like It could be unjustful for a dec 2012 applicant to be waiting for other 1-2 months (I REALLY WANT THAT TO HAPPEN TO ANY ONE !!!) , I believe, will do more harm than good.


----------



## Riyaaz

merrylands said:


> I agree we are here to support each other.
> 
> BUT too fake and too far from truth information - like It could be unjustful for a dec 2012 applicant to be waiting for other 1-2 months (I REALLY WANT THAT TO HAPPEN TO ANY ONE !!!) , I believe, will do more harm than good.


Merrylands,
To be honest I am one of December Applicant, we can do whatever we like before submitting our file and once we submit our file the ball is in AHC's court, what we can do there after is just sit tight and wait and follow the trend in SS and if capable of predicting something then do it.
Try to imagine the patience of the people who had waited and were in the dark without SS
we are lucky that people like Nannu & SVRJ created SS and maintaining it very well and also appreciate the applicants updating it.
The credit goes to NANNU & SVRJ.


----------



## s00071609

merrylands said:


> If the DOL is reliable source, whats the explanation on the fact that there are some cases from December 2012 pending and some similar cases from Jan 2013 have been cleared.
> 
> Also, very little chances that who ever is the person, if he is on the top position to change this, will discuss all the details of his visa processing procedures as its against their rule.


Some are facing injustice and some hide their personal circumstances that delay visa. I didnt say only DOL is main thing. Queue date is applicable so far. BUt i am trying to change it to DOL. I am sure It will happen


----------



## Spousevisa

And how is that going to change?



s00071609 said:


> Some are facing injustice and some hide their personal circumstances that delay visa. I didnt say only DOL is main thing. Queue date is applicable so far. BUt i am trying to change it to DOL. I am sure It will happen


----------



## Harman cheema

Another week gone.. Week par week, week par week, par humme visa nahi mila ab tak jugde saab


----------



## merrylands

s00071609 said:


> Some are facing injustice and some hide their personal circumstances that delay visa. I didnt say only DOL is main thing. Queue date is applicable so far. BUt i am trying to change it to DOL. I am sure It will happen


Further to the processing with DoL, few exceptions are there like Harman Cheema	9/6/2012 and Deepakabc 10/18/2012 - the 2012 seems to have been cleared.

Are the 2013 on the front line to be awarded OR is there anything I missed out.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> Further to the processing with DoL, few exceptions are there like Harman Cheema	9/6/2012 and Deepakabc 10/18/2012 - the 2012 seems to have been cleared.
> 
> Are the 2013 on the front line to be awarded OR is there anything I missed out.


Hope they will clear Jan applicant next week. September plz bring smile on our faces.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Today also a very very very dry day. Hey prabhu jee dont know how long we will have to wait.


----------



## klight12

nannu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you heard anything from you CO?



No not yet.....


----------



## merrylands

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hope they will clear Jan applicant next week. September plz bring smile on our faces.:fingerscrossed:


Hope so

Also having applied from Nepal and around the same time, I am on the same boat


----------



## sadface

Our duty is to encourage every one in his struggle to live up to his own highest idea, and strive at the same time to make the ideal as near as possible to the Truth.
Swami Vivekananda


----------



## Becky26

*Hang on!!*

Never Give Up,
on something you really want. 
It's difficult to wait, 
but it's more difficult to *REGRET*

Read this somewhere and thought I should share this to motivate everyone who is going through this depressing situation.

God Bless You!

Becky


----------



## vepesh

Amaanisingh said:


> They were rejected as my husband was on bridging visa that time n reason of refusal was i will overstay n that i am not a genuine visitor..
> And they all were rejected in 2011
> And now my husband got his permanent residency in jan 2013 and we applied spouse visa in june 2013..
> Hope it clears...!!



Then now you are good.. should be ok to apply for a TV..

and also you have applied for 309 you will have a strong case in your hand.

Good luck have you done your medicals yet? if not make sure when go for medicals for your TV make sure you get assessed for Permanent migration instead of temporary this will help you for 309 as-well. make sure you get your medicals either for tV or 309 as it may take upto 4 months to clear in some cases


----------



## merrylands

vepesh said:


> Then now you are good.. should be ok to apply for a TV..
> 
> and also you have applied for 309 you will have a strong case in your hand.
> 
> Good luck have you done your medicals yet? if not make sure when go for medicals for your TV make sure you get assessed for Permanent migration instead of temporary this will help you for 309 as-well. make sure you get your medicals either for tV or 309 as it may take upto 4 months to clear in some cases


Further on this, is there difference in the partner visa in terms of processing time if its applied from a partner is a student, a PR holder or on any other visa.


----------



## merrylands

Hi all,

Was just going through the SS and it seems that not much are left with DOL from 2012 and also 3 months after the final que is a good time to expect the VISA as very few applicants have got the dates in excess of 100 days after the case was on que for the final decision.:yield:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> Hope so
> 
> Also having applied from Nepal and around the same time, I am on the same boat


Yes We are on the same boat. Hope we get visa together or you can have it first.


----------



## merrylands

Srsrsrsr said:


> Yes We are on the same boat. Hope we get visa together or you can have it first.


I don't have problems you getting earlier than me but I wish the wait not to be longer now.

It already have been long enough.

Hope they will have some additional resources or whatever it takes to make the process faster for all.


----------



## merrylands

Srsrsrsr said:


> Yes We are on the same boat. Hope we get visa together or you can have it first.


Being sick and tired of waiting for the decision, I am thinking of going back and stay till visa grant. This could ease the pressure on me.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> Being sick and tired of waiting for the decision, I am thinking of going back and stay till visa grant. This could ease the pressure on me.


Sometime I think the same but cannot do that as well. Hope this wait ends this week.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## merrylands

Srsrsrsr said:


> Sometime I think the same but cannot do that as well. Hope this wait ends this week.:fingerscrossed:


Very little choice has been left now following the long and desperate wait.

Have been crossing finger for a long time now - but that doesn't seem to be working 

Need to do something else.


----------



## augu2013

Guys,
Hope everyone enjoying weekend.

My wife did health check last week around 22nd august. Today, she got a call from medical clinic that HIV needs to be done and called her tomorrow for test. 

They didn't do HIV earlier and send the reports off.

Does that mean the file will be placed in queue for Medical Clearance? 

It will take lot of time.

Please help..


----------



## lima105

thanks for info


----------



## merrylands

augu2013 said:


> Guys,
> Hope everyone enjoying weekend.
> 
> My wife did health check last week around 22nd august. Today, she got a call from medical clinic that HIV needs to be done and called her tomorrow for test.
> 
> They didn't do HIV earlier and send the reports off.
> 
> Does that mean the file will be placed in queue for Medical Clearance?
> 
> It will take lot of time.
> 
> Please help..


Not sure why they didn't had those tests done in the first place.

Anyway, if it has to be done then it has to be done.

Its a matter of a week - don't think that will make much delay on processing

Not to panic


----------



## Srsrsrsr

s00071609 said:


> Some are facing injustice and some hide their personal circumstances that delay visa. I didnt say only DOL is main thing. Queue date is applicable so far. BUt i am trying to change it to DOL. I am sure It will happen


I am trying to send you private msg but cannot do it. I dont know what's wrong.


----------



## nannu

augu2013 said:


> Guys,
> Hope everyone enjoying weekend.
> 
> My wife did health check last week around 22nd august. Today, she got a call from medical clinic that HIV needs to be done and called her tomorrow for test.
> 
> They didn't do HIV earlier and send the reports off.
> 
> Does that mean the file will be placed in queue for Medical Clearance?
> 
> It will take lot of time.
> 
> Please help..


Hi

File is placed in queue only after medicals are cleared and your CO doea not need any further doc or assessment of your file.

Did you get the call for Clinic where you did medicals or you CO?
If it was the clinic, then that means they have not uploaded you medicals to ehealth systwm yet and you will have to wait for maybe another 5-10 days after you do thw HIV test (takes 2 days to get reaults) and the clinic to upload it after Dr has reviewed them.

Follow up with the Dr, to make sure that they upload the results soon after they are available. Some hositals that do large no. Of visa medicals take 7-10 working days to upload medical results because they give priority to tourist and business visa applicants(visa's with shorted processinh time) and Sometimes Doctors are just lazy. 

Be prepared to wait atleast 10 days before you hear anything about file being put in queue.


Hope this helps.
Nannu


----------



## Amaanisingh

vepesh said:


> Then now you are good.. should be ok to apply for a TV..
> 
> and also you have applied for 309 you will have a strong case in your hand.
> 
> Good luck have you done your medicals yet? if not make sure when go for medicals for your TV make sure you get assessed for Permanent migration instead of temporary this will help you for 309 as-well. make sure you get your medicals either for tV or 309 as it may take upto 4 months to clear in some cases


Thank you for clearing the situation..
We did our medicals for my husbands pr result.. We were asked to do.. So we did in november last year..
N we directly applied for spouse visa 100..as we satisfy the conditions for it..so lets see what result we get..

And my husband is with me here in india..
So do we need to show funds in australia.. Or can we show in india..


----------



## augu2013

nannu said:


> Hi
> 
> File is placed in queue only after medicals are cleared and your CO doea not need any further doc or assessment of your file.
> 
> Did you get the call for Clinic where you did medicals or you CO?
> If it was the clinic, then that means they have not uploaded you medicals to ehealth systwm yet and you will have to wait for maybe another 5-10 days after you do thw HIV test (takes 2 days to get reaults) and the clinic to upload it after Dr has reviewed them.
> 
> Follow up with the Dr, to make sure that they upload the results soon after they are available. Some hositals that do large no. Of visa medicals take 7-10 working days to upload medical results because they give priority to tourist and business visa applicants(visa's with shorted processinh time) and Sometimes Doctors are just lazy.
> 
> Be prepared to wait atleast 10 days before you hear anything about file being put in queue.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Nannu


Hi Nannu,
She received a call from medical clinic today. Medicals were uploaded earlier but clinic received an email from Australia where they been sent off. HIV is missing. 

They didn't do HIV test.

We have already waited for nearly 7-8 working days for medicals to be cleared. Now it's incomplete. 

I am planning to come in december and planning to take my wife with me. But sad story, our file has not been placed in queue yet.

Regards,


----------



## nannu

augu2013 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> She received a call from medical clinic today. Medicals were uploaded earlier but clinic received an email from Australia where they been sent off. HIV is missing.
> 
> They didn't do HIV test.
> 
> We have already waited for nearly 7-8 working days for medicals to be cleared. Now it's incomplete.
> 
> I am planning to come in december and planning to take my wife with me. But sad story, our file has not been placed in queue yet.
> 
> Regards,


Don't worry just do the HIV test and send ASAP, hopefully you'll get clearance soon.

If your file gets queued in Sept, you should be good to go in Dec.


----------



## Manpreetsingh

*Hello Everyone*

Hello Members,

I need your help as I am a bit confused at the moment. I looked at the spreadsheet and few members got CO assigned in less than a week. I know it depends case to case. So I wanted to know that CO can get assigned before 50 days or so? I applied for my wife's spouse visa on 31/07/2013 and I am following the spreadsheet. I am in India on leave at the moment till november and wanted to apply for my wife's tourist visa after PCC and medicals is done. If the visa takes 6 odd months, we would have already completed 3 months by november and then I can apply for tourist visa for my wife for 3 months so we can stay together. I read in the previous few posts that after SCO is assigned the applicant needs to leave australia. The average wait after SCO is assigned is 70 odd days. So once medicals is done most probably after sending the PCC and medicals SCO may get assigned in a months time. I am really confused what to do. We are doing this so we can stay together while I am in India and when I go back I want my wife to be with me. 

Please guide what is the best way to go about this.


----------



## Riyaaz

Simple,
Wait till October and watch how it goes, file TV 4weeks before your return date if you are lucky you may get her PR by then otherwise you get TV approved,
Just enjoy your holiday/leave and please don't stress much on it, the more you stress the thougher it will be.
Keep an eye on spreadsheet and forum.
Good luck !!!


----------



## Manpreetsingh

Hey Riyaaz thanks for your concern and prompt reply.

Correct me if I am wrong, the applicant needs to leave australia if the SCO is assigned right?


----------



## Riyaaz

Hi Manpreet,
Yes when you file TV you need to inform your CO if no CO is assigned notify department on their contact email: [email protected]
When your file is ready to be queued CO will advise you to leave Australia, in some cases file will be queued and SCO will mail you saying that the decision is ready to be made on your file and u will be asked to leave Australia.


----------



## Riyaaz

Riyaaz said:


> Hi Manpreet,
> Yes when you file TV you need to inform your CO if no CO is assigned notify department on their contact email: [email protected]
> When your file is ready to be queued CO will advise you to leave Australia, in some cases file will be queued and SCO will mail you saying that the decision is ready to be made on your file and u will be asked to leave Australia.


Also please believe me just relax things will happen when they need to happen and don't stress much,
Because I stressed too much and still waiting with hope and as per my predictions and other forum members predictions I came to India for 3 weeks and extended my leave for 2 more weeks and got nothing and returning back alone.
So just chill and enjoy with what you have got and enjoy every moment with your family. Cheers..


----------



## vepesh

Manpreetsingh said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I need your help as I am a bit confused at the moment. I looked at the spreadsheet and few members got CO assigned in less than a week. I know it depends case to case. So I wanted to know that CO can get assigned before 50 days or so? I applied for my wife's spouse visa on 31/07/2013 and I am following the spreadsheet. I am in India on leave at the moment till november and wanted to apply for my wife's tourist visa after PCC and medicals is done. If the visa takes 6 odd months, we would have already completed 3 months by november and then I can apply for tourist visa for my wife for 3 months so we can stay together. I read in the previous few posts that after SCO is assigned the applicant needs to leave australia. The average wait after SCO is assigned is 70 odd days. So once medicals is done most probably after sending the PCC and medicals SCO may get assigned in a months time. I am really confused what to do. We are doing this so we can stay together while I am in India and when I go back I want my wife to be with me.
> 
> Please guide what is the best way to go about this.


Hi 

wow, ur lucky to have such a long leave, generous employer ...anyway in your case i would apply for TV now.

Once you get your TV there will be 3 months to travel meanwhile you can wait for your CO to get assigned for your 309 and then get ur medicals done. After that travel to Australia along with your partner..

If you wait for CO to assign before you apply TV there is possibility that your TV may get rejected as you file will be close to or ready to be sent to final decision...

Also get your PCC now wats stooping you to do that?


Hope this helps..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Manpreetsingh said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I need your help as I am a bit confused at the moment. I looked at the spreadsheet and few members got CO assigned in less than a week. I know it depends case to case. So I wanted to know that CO can get assigned before 50 days or so? I applied for my wife's spouse visa on 31/07/2013 and I am following the spreadsheet. I am in India on leave at the moment till november and wanted to apply for my wife's tourist visa after PCC and medicals is done. If the visa takes 6 odd months, we would have already completed 3 months by november and then I can apply for tourist visa for my wife for 3 months so we can stay together. I read in the previous few posts that after SCO is assigned the applicant needs to leave australia. The average wait after SCO is assigned is 70 odd days. So once medicals is done most probably after sending the PCC and medicals SCO may get assigned in a months time. I am really confused what to do. We are doing this so we can stay together while I am in India and when I go back I want my wife to be with me.
> 
> Please guide what is the best way to go about this.


We are in same condition..
Applied spouse visa in june 2013... Still waiting for co..
So thinking to apply TV by end of september..
Lets see how it goes

And u should wait till october and go for Tv..
And enjoy each other company ...


----------



## aushub

103 days done i.e. 3 months and 11 days in queue.. who would have thought when file was queued for decision that it would be such an endless wait.. amazing..
Beginning of a new month.. new hopes, new list of probables, and a new calender month of wait begins..
Good luck to all waiting eagerly in the queue..


----------



## aushub

Nanduu, Spousevisa, arpita, sus, kharel, harman, nkdangar, balhary, and all 95+days applicants.. Wish you all, the best of luck friends.. it all has to end somewhere, doesn't it..

Last month, 2nd August and 7th August saw a lot of grants.. lets just keep our fingers crossed, pray that lady luck shines on all of us in the first week starting tomorrow.. last week and half has been very dry, especially last week was terrible to wait.. let's just pray..


----------



## preet17

Manpreetsingh said:


> Hey Riyaaz thanks for your concern and prompt reply.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, the applicant needs to leave australia if the SCO is assigned right?


When u get a visa only then u 've to leave Australia not at the time when sco is assigned.u'll get an e mail says ur assessment on ur application is complete..and for visa label either you can go newzealand or India..but putting a visa label on will take 10 days approx. Newzealand option is only if u r on tourist visa..


----------



## Riyaaz

preet17 said:


> When u get a visa only then u 've to leave Australia not at the time when sco is assigned.u'll get an e mail says ur assessment on ur application is complete..and for visa label either you can go newzealand or India..but putting a visa label on will take 10 days approx. Newzealand option is only if u r on tourist visa..


Hi Preet17
I don't suggest newzealand or any other country, I personally know few people who were being to newzealand in such aituation and stuck there for ages due to delay by AHC.
Better to come back to India at that time.


----------



## preet17

Riyaaz said:


> Hi Preet17
> I don't suggest newzealand or any other country, I personally know few people who were being to newzealand in such aituation and stuck there for ages due to delay by AHC.
> Better to come back to India at that time.[/
> 
> Nothing against ur suggestion I reckon him coz even I know someone personally who got their visa from newzealand within 10 days.. But I think on the basis of expenses its better to come back India to get the visa..


----------



## Amaanisingh

@Riyaaz 
check out your inbox dear


----------



## arpitaravalia

why all the applicants under CO 14 arent getting their visa...


----------



## aushub

Arpita.. honestly I hope and pray to god that tomorrow should be the day for spousevisa, yourself and my wife..

I sincerley hope, it won't be disappointment due to expectation..


----------



## Becky26

*Visa fees update*

Visa Fees has again increased from September 1, 2013 for all visas except Tourist and Student Visas by 15%.

Have a look at this link:
Visa Pricing Table

Crazy how the visa fees are going up so quick. Last time I applied in Australia for my de facto partner visa the onshore fees in 2012 was $3060.

Since 2012, the onshore fees went up on January 1, 2013 to $3875. Then again on July 1st, 2013 it went up and now September 1st, 2013 fees up to $4575.
And offshore fees has gone up to $3085 when it was increased on July 1st, 2013 to $2680.
Two months and the fees has gone up again.
Fees is being increased but there is no guarantee of a systematic visa processing.

Amazes me everytime :frusty::frusty::frusty:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Harman cheema

Our destiny month starts from today.. All the best to spousevisa aushub arpita nk .. Hope we all get visa in this week


----------



## arpitaravalia

aushub, spousevisa and nkdangar... i just hope we get our visa this week...


----------



## arpitaravalia

Harman cheema said:


> Our destiny month starts from today.. All the best to spousevisa aushub arpita nk .. Hope we all get visa in this week


Hi harman.. sorry didnt mention u in the earlier post... hopefully this week is our week..


----------



## merrylands

Finger crossed for the first working day of a new month........

Hope it will bring joy and happiness out there for all having the desperate couples.....

Please update if you get lucky and have any information to share.


----------



## klight12

Hopefully in first week of september, all 2012 applicants and May applicants(whose files got queued in May) will get their visa. I hope you all will like this.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hello all
God luck to all who are expecting grants today..


Anybody with the same situation please help
Thinking to apply for TV but bit confused on a thing.
my husband(sponser) is here with me in india ..
So how can we show funds for my TV..
Can we do that here in india?
Or do he need to go back and show from there..?

Another thing is that my inlaws are planning to go on TV next month .if possible can i apply with their application and can show funds with them.. ?

Quite confusing i know;(


----------



## nkdangar

Amaanisingh said:


> Hello all
> God luck to all who are expecting grants today..
> 
> 
> Anybody with the same situation please help
> Thinking to apply for TV but bit confused on a thing.
> my husband(sponser) is here with me in india ..
> So how can we show funds for my TV..
> Can we do that here in india?
> Or do he need to go back and show from there..?
> 
> Another thing is that my inlaws are planning to go on TV next month .if possible can i apply with their application and can show funds with them.. ?
> 
> Quite confusing i know;(


Hi Amaanisingh!!

What i did was, I attached my Bank Statements from my Aus Bank Accounts for last 6 months when applying TV on the same day that i applied 309/100. I got the TV in 1 week. Hope this helps.

Thanks
Niraj


----------



## nkdangar

arpitaravalia said:


> aushub, spousevisa and nkdangar... i just hope we get our visa this week...


I hope files queued on 22nd are cleared today. Mine was queued on 23rd, and i can wait till tomorrow if they clear 22nd today!!!:yield:


----------



## merrylands

klight12 said:


> Hopefully in first week of september, all 2012 applicants and May applicants(whose files got queued in May) will get their visa. I hope you all will like this.


Seems that not much - only one that I know of - should be left from 2012.

Few that shows on SS for 2012 as not got the visa could be because they might not have updated their corresponding dates following the visa grant.

So, I believe it should now start on the early 2013


----------



## tejiverma

After 16 month my wife got visa last week, if u r waiting for long time email me on [email protected] probably I can help


----------



## Minu

Hi,
my case officer is Monika Bidani is der any way to contact her directly.. cos the no1 seems to pass on my cals to her...!


----------



## nkdangar

Minu said:


> Hi,
> my case officer is Monika Bidani is der any way to contact her directly.. cos the no1 seems to pass on my cals to her...!


Her email should be [email protected]


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> Seems that not much - only one that I know of - should be left from 2012.
> 
> Few that shows on SS for 2012 as not got the visa could be because they might not have updated their corresponding dates following the visa grant.
> 
> So, I believe it should now start on the early 2013


Yes there are only few left from last year. Hope its our turn now. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Minu

HI,

i applied for my spouse visa on 7th of march 2013 and my co on 7th june mailed me its queued for final decision..! am in my TV here in Australia and will be leaving back to India next week.. can any1 tell me how long it would take for my grant date??? Incase i give a change of address will it prolong my decision further?? whats the process for change of address??? 

My CO is Monika Bidani is der anyway to contact her apart from her mail??

can any1 plz help me!


----------



## Minu

nkdangar said:


> Her email should be [email protected]


She doesn respond to mails.. her contact num???


----------



## nkdangar

Minu said:


> She doesn respond to mails.. her contact num???


*You can call +91 11 4122 1000. when the tap starts speaking press 1, again the tap will start and you can press 2 without listening what it says, it will put you on halt for about 10 mins. When the operator answers tell them that I missed a call from my CO so I am calling back.

Thanks
Niraj*


----------



## Srsrsrsr

tejiverma said:


> After 16 month my wife got visa last week, if u r waiting for long time email me on [email protected] probably I can help


Hi Tej,

Why did you waited for so long. Very Happy for you. I have waited 8 months now can you help me plz..


----------



## aushub

Goodmorning/Afternoon folks.. Anyone with any news? Please update.. New week, new month, new day, new hope..


----------



## nkdangar

*Called AHC, the operator was very polite (was speaking english in hindi tone) and informed me that it might take a couple of days!!!!! I don't know on what basis she said that but felt sooo good.*


----------



## aushub

nkdangar said:


> *Called AHC, the operator was very polite (was speaking english in hindi tone) and informed me that it might take a couple of days!!!!! I don't know on what basis she said that but felt sooo good.*


Wow.. That's awesome news buddy..

Btw, couple days for what? For visa grant or for CO to get back to you :tongue1:


----------



## nkdangar

aushub said:


> Wow.. That's awesome news buddy..
> 
> Btw, couple days for what? For visa grant or for CO to get back to you :tongue1:


*I told her that i am about to book the ticket here and she said the visa could be granted in a couple of days. I couldn't hold and i said i am confirming the ticket and she said please dont book the ticket yet i am not guaranteeing yet. 
She didn't sound confident in saying*


----------



## OZVISA

Minu said:


> She doesn respond to mails.. her contact num???


I got her as co as well almost similar dol and queue as u but havent contacted monika till now. What email did u send to her and did she reply or not


----------



## arpitaravalia

nkdangar said:


> I hope files queued on 22nd are cleared today. Mine was queued on 23rd, and i can wait till tomorrow if they clear 22nd today!!!:yield:


its just our CO who is delaying... 
hopefully i get to see a email from her today


----------



## nkdangar

arpitaravalia said:


> its just our CO who is delaying...
> hopefully i get to see a email from her today


*Doesn't reply emails and doesn't talk when we call...
I have been trying for last two weeks.
The operator replied very politely and positively than CO this morning.ound:*


----------



## arpitaravalia

nkdangar said:


> *I told her that i am about to book the ticket here and she said the visa could be granted in a couple of days. I couldn't hold and i said i am confirming the ticket and she said please dont book the ticket yet i am not guaranteeing yet.
> She didn't sound confident in saying*


awesome... this sounds good... i mailed CO saying i want to apply for TV again in this week... she never replied...


----------



## nkdangar

arpitaravalia said:


> awesome... this sounds good... i mailed CO saying i want to apply for TV again in this week... she never replied...


The same happened with me 2 months ago....
She reads every emails but only replies if she wants to...


----------



## arpitaravalia

nkdangar said:


> The same happened with me 2 months ago....
> She reads every emails but only replies if she wants to...


i hope she mails tdy wid the visa...


----------



## Minu

OZVISA said:


> I got her as co as well almost similar dol and queue as u but havent contacted monika till now. What email did u send to her and did she reply or not


she hasn replied for any of my mails.. i sent a mail informing her tht am in aussi n updated my contact address to her.. and tht my husband is plannin to apply for citizenship will it b a prob on my application and also asked her regarding my status! no response for anythin..

the mail i got from her was tht her assisment is over n nw she is sendin my app for final decision on 7th of june!

did u get ur visa granted or not???


----------



## deepakabc

Any News ?
Any visa grants ?


----------



## merrylands

Seems that all are putting biggg effort on finding out whats going on and the pattern on which the visa is being granted.

All the process of visa grant would have been too fast had the AHC done at least 10% of these effort.

Shame on them considering the service they have on offer and the visa charges applicant has been paying - that keeps on rising every time.


----------



## OZVISA

Minu said:


> she hasn replied for any of my mails.. i sent a mail informing her tht am in aussi n updated my contact address to her.. and tht my husband is plannin to apply for citizenship will it b a prob on my application and also asked her regarding my status! no response for anythin..
> 
> the mail i got from her was tht her assisment is over n nw she is sendin my app for final decision on 7th of june!
> 
> did u get ur visa granted or not???


Thx for quick reply . No i havent got visa yet... Long wait so far


----------



## klight12

AHC going very slow not sure why?


----------



## Spousevisa

Unfortunately we have got a very bad CO 



arpitaravalia said:


> awesome... this sounds good... i mailed CO saying i want to apply for TV again in this week... she never replied...


----------



## Minu

OZVISA said:


> Thx for quick reply . No i havent got visa yet... Long wait so far


whn did u apply?


----------



## merrylands

Spousevisa said:


> Unfortunately we have got a very bad CO


All case officers are the same. Its like seeing grass on the other side greener.

However, no doubt that they should have a much better response on the mails and significantly faster processing time then they have now.:bump2:


----------



## merrylands

OZVISA said:


> Thx for quick reply . No i havent got visa yet... Long wait so far


Agree you have been waiting longer.

For many, including me, the wait has been much longer, painful and continuing.

Have perseverance


----------



## OZVISA

Minu said:


> whn did u apply?


I applied 6 march queud 1 june.. I called in june ahc and next day got mail for queuing. Did that happen withbu as well or bidani just sent u the mail for queue without u calling ahc


----------



## OZVISA

merrylands said:


> Agree you have been waiting longer.
> 
> For many, including me, the wait has been much longer, painful and continuing.
> 
> Have perseverance


I hope u get visa quickly


----------



## sadface

:ranger:


----------



## nkdangar

:clock:


----------



## Minu

OZVISA said:


> I applied 6 march queud 1 june.. I called in june ahc and next day got mail for queuing. Did that happen withbu as well or bidani just sent u the mail for queue without u calling ahc


hmmm my case i was asked for my wedding pics and pcc by the end of may.. once i sent it to her i mailed her sayin i sent it and i got a mail from her on 7th june sayin am queued! n i applied on the very same date as urs!


----------



## aushub

Terrible start to the month.. Welcome to the world of uncertainty and witness the brutal crushing of the 90, 95, 100 day theory being crushed to pieces and putting applicants in limbo.
Now that's a pretty screwed up situation to be in.


----------



## sadface

aushub said:


> Terrible start to the month.. Welcome to the world of uncertainty and witness the brutal crushing of the 90, 95, 100 day theory being crushed to pieces and putting applicants in limbo.
> Now that's a pretty screwed up situation to be in.


I have been thinking of filing feedback through: Contact Us – Client Feedback – Department of Immigration and Citizenship 

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/services/services-form.htm


Not sure if it will affect in a long run, +ve or -ve, however a petition might make a difference.


----------



## aushub

Don't bother. It'll have least effect. Atleast in my opinion. They will obviously transfer the complaint/constructive criticism/feedback to AHC New Delhi for further investigation.

And they will send you the standard disclaimer of 7months and 12 months global processing and blah blah and how thank ful they are to receive your feedback and might throw some statistics at you to diplomatically prove their stand.

Yes, unless you meet the Australian Immigration Minister personally during one of his visits to India and they interact with public, may be then it may drive the point.

I just checked their processing for other Developed countries, and the process and duration is no different. Processing spouse visa from UK takes 6 months minimum with as much as 9-10 months in some cases.



sadface said:


> I have been thinking of filing feedback through: Contact Us – Client Feedback – Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> 
> Not sure if it will affect in a long run, +ve or -ve, however a petition might make a difference.


----------



## aushub

spousevisa, arpita, sus, kharel, harman, nkd? Anything from you boys and girls?


----------



## vepesh

sadface said:


> I have been thinking of filing feedback through: Contact Us – Client Feedback – Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> 
> Not sure if it will affect in a long run, +ve or -ve, however a petition might make a difference.


I called them and the guy was very co-operative and asked me to fill in one but i only completed 2 months on sco. i think it will help in my opinion. ill wait for a week and fill one.

who ever completed 7 months should consider this


----------



## merrylands

aushub said:


> Don't bother. It'll have least effect. Atleast in my opinion. They will obviously transfer the complaint/constructive criticism/feedback to AHC New Delhi for further investigation.
> 
> And they will send you the standard disclaimer of 7months and 12 months global processing and blah blah and how thank ful they are to receive your feedback and might throw some statistics at you to diplomatically prove their stand.
> 
> Yes, unless you meet the Australian Immigration Minister personally during one of his visits to India and they interact with public, may be then it may drive the point.
> 
> I just checked their processing for other Developed countries, and the process and duration is no different. Processing spouse visa from UK takes 6 months minimum with as much as 9-10 months in some cases.


We could agree on longer processing time considering on the increase on the significant increase on the number of applicants.

The real problem is "UNCERTANITY" with some theories like
T 90, 95, 100 day theory being redundant and putting applicants in limbo. 

Neither is the FIRST COME FIRST SERVE is being followed as they claim on the email they send for the application on the final que. 

Its as if they are doing some random polls with varying results as some cases from December still pending and some from March being visa award.

This is no way against visa award for March but just citing the uncertanity the whole process has lately been.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

vepesh said:


> I called them and the guy was very co-operative and asked me to fill in one but i only completed 2 months on sco. i think it will help in my opinion. ill wait for a week and fill one.
> 
> who ever completed 7 months should consider this


Hi Vepesh,

I also called global feedback unit but come up with no solution. He told me they cannot do anything about. I am completing 8 months this week. Dont know what to do. I emailed CO that asking to apply for TV but he hasnot replied it yet. Really frustrated and feel like killing myself at some instance.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> We could agree on longer processing time considering on the increase on the significant increase on the number of applicants.
> 
> The real problem is "UNCERTANITY" with some theories like
> T 90, 95, 100 day theory being redundant and putting applicants in limbo.
> 
> Neither is the FIRST COME FIRST SERVE is being followed as they claim on the email they send for the application on the final que.
> 
> Its as if they are doing some random polls with varying results as some cases from December still pending and some from March being visa award.
> 
> This is no way against visa award for March but just citing the uncertanity the whole process has lately been.


Hi marryland,

You are completing 8 months today. Hope we both will have visa today and other's from 2012 as well. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## merrylands

vepesh said:


> I called them and the guy was very co-operative and asked me to fill in one but i only completed 2 months on sco. i think it will help in my opinion. ill wait for a week and fill one.
> 
> who ever completed 7 months should consider this


Anyone has tried this before 

Please inform.


----------



## vepesh

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Vepesh,
> 
> I also called global feedback unit but come up with no solution. He told me they cannot do anything about. I am completing 8 months this week. Dont know what to do. I emailed CO that asking to apply for TV but he hasnot replied it yet. Really frustrated and feel like killing myself at some instance.


I can understand... have trust


----------



## merrylands

vepesh said:


> I can understand... have trust[/QUOTE
> 
> Probably every one of those on the forum should do this so that they can consider the intensity of the problem and then take some action.
> 
> Joint power is bigger then the individual 2+2=5


----------



## vepesh

merrylands said:


> Anyone has tried this before
> 
> Please inform.


Mate,
majority the ppl waiting on this forum are under 7 months average time here is 6 months.. only applicants waiting more than 6 months should try this and i think atleast it comes to their notice that there are applicants waiting from more than 7 months..


----------



## Spousevisa

Nope.. Nothing from my side atleast... 



aushub said:


> spousevisa, arpita, sus, kharel, harman, nkd? Anything from you boys and girls?


----------



## Harman cheema

aushub said:


> spousevisa, arpita, sus, kharel, harman, nkd? Anything from you boys and girls?


Nothing bro... What about others??


----------



## arpitaravalia

aushub said:


> spousevisa, arpita, sus, kharel, harman, nkd? Anything from you boys and girls?



no ya.. this is irritating me now.. the uncertainity


----------



## aushub

Any idea when sus n kharel76 last messaged on this forum? Do you reckon they are waiting too?


----------



## merrylands

arpitaravalia said:


> no ya.. this is irritating me now.. the uncertainity


"UNCERTAINITY" obviously is more irritating than TIME we have been waiting.


----------



## arpitaravalia

aushub said:


> Any idea when sus n kharel76 last messaged on this forum? Do you reckon they are waiting too?


no idea...


----------



## Spousevisa

I have never seen any post made by them on the forum

AHC is testing our patience now 



aushub said:


> Any idea when sus n kharel76 last messaged on this forum? Do you reckon they are waiting too?


----------



## merrylands

arpitaravalia said:


> no idea...


It has been seen on few members that they become inactive after visa grant.

Its likely that they have been granted visa.

Would have been nice had they notified of their grant, if that was the case.


----------



## Spousevisa

I guess the only option left with us now is to call them everyday and ask them for an update..


----------



## arpitaravalia

Spousevisa said:


> I have never seen any post made by them on the forum
> 
> AHC is testing our patience now


Not AHC our CO... its just us under her who havent recd any grant


----------



## Spousevisa

I swear ya.. she is getting on my nerves now.. I just don't understand why doesn't she reply when all OTHER CO's can!!! 




arpitaravalia said:


> Not AHC our CO... its just us under her who havent recd any grant


----------



## Harman cheema

I think both sus n kharel got their visas... Thats the only reason they havent post anything...


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> I guess the only option left with us now is to call them everyday and ask them for an update..


*I did, this morning mate.

The operator told me a couple of days, but i can not guarantee!!!!:fingerscrossed:*


----------



## arpitaravalia

nkdangar said:


> *I did, this morning mate.
> 
> The operator told me a couple of days, but i can not guarantee!!!!:fingerscrossed:*


im calling them rite now.. and m on hold for more than 10mins


----------



## aushub

The trouble is we don't even know if May 21st is totally cleared or not.. last wednesday was the last grant, wasn't it, that we all heard off. Since then, its almost like they have stopped granting completely.. so pissing off this wait.


----------



## arpitaravalia

aushub said:


> The trouble is we don't even know if May 21st is totally cleared or not.. last wednesday was the last grant, wasn't it, that we all heard off. Since then, its almost like they have stopped granting completely.. so pissing off this wait.


god knows how they work...


----------



## Spousevisa

What a coincidence.. even i am calling them and I am on hold from past 20 mins 



arpitaravalia said:


> im calling them rite now.. and m on hold for more than 10mins


----------



## arpitaravalia

Spousevisa said:


> What a coincidence.. even i am calling them and I am on hold from past 20 mins


sad that despite of paying so much money this is the kinda service they r providing us


----------



## arpitaravalia

20 mins hold and still no response


----------



## Spousevisa

And they say "please be assured that your application is being processed" They have no time to answer our phone calls and expect us to keep patience while they are working on our application.. How they are working? Whether they are really working or not we don't know



arpitaravalia said:


> sad that despite of paying so much money this is the kinda service they r providing us


----------



## arpitaravalia

Spousevisa said:


> And they say "please be assured that your application is being processed" They have no time to answer our phone calls and expect us to keep patience while they are working on our application.. How they are working? Whether they are really working or not we don't know


are u still holding?


----------



## Spousevisa

Yes.. it's been more than 30 mins now



arpitaravalia said:


> are u still holding?


----------



## Spousevisa

DId you get through?



arpitaravalia said:


> are u still holding?


----------



## arpitaravalia

got a disgusting reply saying it can be decided in 2 days or 2 months there is no surety.. i asked can i speak to my CO he says no as no further information is required from urside we cant transfer the line.. i asked him since ur saying no further info why is it taking this long ive applied in march... he is saying its as per the queue.. i asked which queue DOL or final decision he said DOL.. i felt like telling him ppl who have applied after me have also got it.. why m i not getting but i didnt


----------



## merrylands

arpitaravalia said:


> got a disgusting reply saying it can be decided in 2 days or 2 months there is no surety.. i asked can i speak to my CO he says no as no further information is required from urside we cant transfer the line.. i asked him since ur saying no further info why is it taking this long ive applied in march... he is saying its as per the queue.. i asked which queue DOL or final decision he said DOL.. i felt like telling him ppl who have applied after me have also got it.. why m i not getting but i didnt


If you have asked all you should have asked last toow could get their perspective at least


----------



## merrylands

aushub said:


> The trouble is we don't even know if May 21st is totally cleared or not.. last wednesday was the last grant, wasn't it, that we all heard off. Since then, its almost like they have stopped granting completely.. so pissing off this wait.


I don't think it has been cleared as this forum is only a sample of all applicants and even we see some waiting lotttt longer than most other people , may b complexity of their individual case


----------



## Srsrsrsr

arpitaravalia said:


> got a disgusting reply saying it can be decided in 2 days or 2 months there is no surety.. i asked can i speak to my CO he says no as no further information is required from urside we cant transfer the line.. i asked him since ur saying no further info why is it taking this long ive applied in march... he is saying its as per the queue.. i asked which queue DOL or final decision he said DOL.. i felt like telling him ppl who have applied after me have also got it.. why m i not getting but i didnt


This is exactly what I heard from operator last month. But I am still waiting. I also told them why other gets visa even they applied after me and he told that every case is different please dont compare with others. Be patience and blah blah...seriously cant control now


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> I don't think it has been cleared as this forum is only a sample of all applicants and even we see some waiting lotttt longer than most other people , may b complexity of their individual case


Yes your are right. But if it is complex they should ask for more documents to satisfy themselves. But where as cases like ours where medical are only asked for should be decided now now now.


----------



## merrylands

Srsrsrsr said:


> This is exactly what I heard from operator last month. But I am still waiting. I also told them why other gets visa even they applied after me and he told that every case is different please dont compare with others. Be patience and blah blah...seriously cant control now


Are you considering for formal complaint


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> Are you considering for formal complaint


Na sathi. I called AHC to get update for my application. I also told them why it is taking too long for us where as feb march applicant are getting visa. He told me everything is ok CO is satisfied with application and decision could be made any time today, next week or next month as well. Too long of waiting now..


----------



## Spousevisa

I was told the same 7 to 12 months cassette reply.. When I told her if you say that the processing time is 7 to 12 months then I have already completed my 7 months plus u say there are no documents pending from my side and no problem in the application then why is it still taking so much time??? I also told her CO never replies to any emails.. Waiting for the visa without any update is getting painful everyday.. All I expect is you'll to tell us if i will receive my visa in couple of days or weeks or months.. Again she said the same thing in her broken english 



arpitaravalia said:


> got a disgusting reply saying it can be decided in 2 days or 2 months there is no surety.. i asked can i speak to my CO he says no as no further information is required from urside we cant transfer the line.. i asked him since ur saying no further info why is it taking this long ive applied in march... he is saying its as per the queue.. i asked which queue DOL or final decision he said DOL.. i felt like telling him ppl who have applied after me have also got it.. why m i not getting but i didnt


----------



## aushub

Ladies and gentlemen. . Sorry to say but the way things are going on, AHC has decided to change the trend.. it has obviously become too obvious to decipher the fact that grants were coming in 90-95 days and they have changed it all, so that uncertainty looms.. so that we don't understand the pattern.. This pattern will change soon again, keep watching..


----------



## merrylands

Srsrsrsr said:


> Yes your are right. But if it is complex they should ask for more documents to satisfy themselves. But where as cases like ours where medical are only asked for should be decided now now now.


I also think he same in my case as simple as it could possibly be
Both married for first time no dependant no other history good financial
Only asked for police clearance n medical n waiting for last 8 months as of today
Crazy AHC


----------



## merrylands

Spousevisa said:


> I was told the same 7 to 12 months cassette reply.. When I told her if you say that the processing time is 7 to 12 months then I have already completed my 7 months plus u say there are no documents pending from my side and no problem in the application then why is it still taking so much time??? I also told her CO never replies to any emails.. Waiting for the visa without any update is getting painful everyday.. All I expect is you'll to tell us if i will receive my visa in couple of days or weeks or months.. Again she said the same thing in her broken english


They have been trained for such standard answers as part of their job. Wouldn't surprise me that they repeat almost same each time


----------



## s00071609

Complaining wont push your visa ahead. These days it looks like AHC is moving from queue date theory to DOL. Its undeniable that queue date has been the most relevant basis of grant so far. 
Looks to me like its now changing for good reasons and for fair processing. Lets see..... 

But its highly possible that they will deal with a range of dates and can expect few weeks of up and down.


----------



## merrylands

I have sent email today early morning to co and ahc general email addresses with similar contents
If I don't get response by Friday thats a whole working week I will lodge formal complaint n see what happens


----------



## merrylands

aushub said:


> Ladies and gentlemen. . Sorry to say but the way things are going on, AHC has decided to change the trend.. it has obviously become too obvious to decipher the fact that grants were coming in 90-95 days and they have changed it all, so that uncertainty looms.. so that we don't understand the pattern.. This pattern will change soon again, keep watching..


How you know this n what will be next


----------



## deepakabc

calling immigration now... see what they have to reply...


----------



## aushub

merrylands said:


> How you know this n what will be next


How do I know this? Haven't you been following last 2 weeks or so. Shruiti got her grant after 105 days.. and since then, hardly any grants.. ask yourself.. when was the last time you saw some one get it in 90 or so days which was an obvious and accurate trend, it's been ages.. dont you think ahc functionality has changed and become difficult to decipher.. may be they will make us wait for 4 freaking months of queue..


----------



## Srsrsrsr

deepakabc said:


> calling immigration now... see what they have to reply...


Good luck deepak. I can see that you are oct 12 applicant. Why so much delay in your case. Is there any specific reason that you want to share with us.


----------



## Spousevisa

I have sent an email to my co again for an update.. Let's see if she replies or not..


----------



## deepakabc

Srsrsrsr said:


> Good luck deepak. I can see that you are oct 12 applicant. Why so much delay in your case. Is there any specific reason that you want to share with us.


I just called them and they said application with senior case officer i should be hearing from them very soon...

lets see when their very soon will come....


----------



## s00071609

Do you guys think- AHC responses have changed from saying 12 months to "very soooon"?


----------



## aushub

deepakabc said:


> I just called them and they said application with senior case officer i should be hearing from them very soon...
> 
> lets see when their very soon will come....


Hi deepakabc..when was your file queued for decision?? And when did you apply? Sorry for asking, away from pc to check SS..


----------



## Srsrsrsr

deepakabc said:


> I just called them and they said application with senior case officer i should be hearing from them very soon...
> 
> lets see when their very soon will come....


I think you should get visa today coz you are 2012 applicant and waited for this long.
Best wishes.


----------



## deepakabc

deepakabc said:


> calling immigration now... see what they have to reply...





aushub said:


> Hi deepakabc..when was your file queued for decision?? And when did you apply? Sorry for asking, away from pc to check SS..


my file in queue since 13 june


----------



## deepakabc

Srsrsrsr said:


> I think you should get visa today coz you are 2012 applicant and waited for this long.
> Best wishes.


I totally agree with you.. i should get visa today.. but day is nearly gone...

lets hope for tomorrow....


----------



## Rimz

M going to complete 7 months on coming 7th of this month.... But still on waiting waitng waiting and only waiting......it's really Tough to check nd keep eyes on emails 100 times in a single day... Congrats to those who got their visas in last month..... And ol d vry bst to those who are going to get visa soon.... Hope I will be too the luckiest 
Cheers


----------



## Amaanisingh

nkdangar said:


> Hi Amaanisingh!!
> 
> What i did was, I attached my Bank Statements from my Aus Bank Accounts for last 6 months when applying TV on the same day that i applied 309/100. I got the TV in 1 week. Hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks
> Niraj


Hi nkdangar..
Thank you for your reply..
We know that procedure.. But problem is my husband is here in india from past 4 months..so how can we show funds in australia..


----------



## vepesh

Amaanisingh said:


> Hi nkdangar..
> Thank you for your reply..
> We know that procedure.. But problem is my husband is here in india from past 4 months..so how can we show funds in australia..


You can show funds in any form.. u can show them in India as well and a credit card will do

Need not b in AUD


----------



## Amaanisingh

vepesh said:


> You can show funds in any form.. u can show them in India as well and a credit card will do
> 
> Need not b in AUD


Hi vepesh
Oh k thank you for clearing this out..


----------



## preet17

Amaanisingh said:


> Hi nkdangar..
> Thank you for your reply..
> We know that procedure.. But problem is my husband is here in india from past 4 months..so how can we show funds in australia..


Why don't you contact vfs for full detail..they will send you checklist as well...coz as far as I know ur husband's bank statements are important..coz he'll b the one who will support you financially while u r in Australia..u can print out online bank statement..


----------



## merrylands

deepakabc said:


> I totally agree with you.. i should get visa today.. but day is nearly gone...
> 
> lets hope for tomorrow....


Was there anything complex in your case.


----------



## merrylands

Had the online visa tracking been better on updating progress it would have been a different story for us n AHC


----------



## preet17

merrylands said:


> Had the online visa tracking been better on updating progress it would have been a different story for us n AHC


So true..but our govt is not so smart to think about it..they are busy in their trade..if it was smart we wouldn't be here waiting n discussing about visas..the whole system is crap..


----------



## nkdangar

Amaanisingh said:


> Hi nkdangar..
> Thank you for your reply..
> We know that procedure.. But problem is my husband is here in india from past 4 months..so how can we show funds in australia..


Hi Amaanisingh,

I attached bank statements but i didn't show much money in that. There is no requirement to have particular amount, as long as you have regular transactions like your salary. If they ask for the last four months, you can advice them that your partner is on holiday at the moment. But you want be asked that if you would have attached last 2-3 years ATO assessment letters.

Thanks
Niraj


----------



## Amaanisingh

preet17 said:


> Why don't you contact vfs for full detail..they will send you checklist as well...coz as far as I know ur husband's bank statements are important..coz he'll b the one who will support you financially while u r in Australia..u can print out online bank statement..


Hi preet17

I have already applied 3 tourist visas .. All were rejected..
I called vfs at that time..
Infact i even went to ahc new delhi personally but they din't bothered to talk to me
I called them from there standing infront of their gate..
I told her about my then condition but she said u should go for tourist visa and that's all the help i can give.though at time i wasn't eligible for tourist visa.
So i hardly believe what they say now.

I asked my questions on this forum as i know i will get true and most genuine answers
As everyone here knows what is the pain of being away from your loved one.
Though my husband is with me now here but i have gone through this trauma for 2 years.
So that is why i believe people like you and others on this forum.
I am so thankfull to all of you.as you all had made such a wonderful forum.
It releases the tension and depression 
And you feel at ease like there is someone out there waiting like you and you are not alone.and praying to get to their loved one.. And with their prayers others get the blessings too..
Wish u and all other beautiful people here.. Speedy grants and wonderful life agead.
God bless all.

Don't take it personally 
Its just a feeling so i shared with all.


----------



## Amaanisingh

nkdangar said:


> Hi Amaanisingh,
> 
> I attached bank statements but i didn't show much money in that. There is no requirement to have particular amount, as long as you have regular transactions like your salary. If they ask for the last four months, you can advice them that your partner is on holiday at the moment. But you want be asked that if you would have attached last 2-3 years ATO assessment letters.
> 
> Thanks
> Niraj


Hi nkdangar
Thank you for your reply

Yes we can show ATO LETTERS AND His bank statements before he came and other than that we planning to show some more fixed deposits here in my a/c
Lets see how it goes.
And do we need to show any proof of coming back to india or its not required.?


----------



## nkdangar

Amaanisingh said:


> Hi nkdangar
> Thank you for your reply
> 
> Yes we can show ATO LETTERS AND His bank statements before he came and other than that we planning to show some more fixed deposits here in my a/c
> Lets see how it goes.
> And do we need to show any proof of coming back to india or its not required.?


*
No I dont think so. I only attached all the docs required and mentioned on their checklist along with, banks stats and ato letters. I also included a letter from my employer that I am working here full time on permanent basis as that is a strong proof that you can sponsor your partner financially. Focus more on Financial docs, you will get the visa easily. *


----------



## Amaanisingh

nkdangar said:


> *
> No I dont think so. I only attached all the docs required and mentioned on their checklist along with, banks stats and ato letters. I also included a letter from my employer that I am working here full time on permanent basis as that is a strong proof that you can sponsor your partner financially. Focus more on Financial docs, you will get the visa easily. *




Oh k oh k i got it now 
Thank u soooo much
Such a great relief..
Eagerly waiting to apply now..


----------



## vepesh

preet17 said:


> So true..but our govt is not so smart to think about it..they are busy in their trade..if it was smart we wouldn't be here waiting n discussing about visas..the whole system is crap..


Hey Preet

AHC, delhi is run by Australia not my indian Govt... so INdian govt has no hand in this.

and also when i applied for my PR it was online it wasnt much helpfull. its same..


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Hope today there would be flood of visas for applicant like me who waited 7-8 months or so


----------



## garry020481

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hope today there would be flood of visas for applicant like me who waited 7-8 months or so


i just hope my file gets qued atleast, its been 6 months almost since i applied!!


----------



## Harman cheema

Any update from spousevisa, aushub, nk, arpita??


----------



## abhisek

garry020481 said:


> i just hope my file gets qued atleast, its been 6 months almost since i applied!!


Hey garry020481,
We applied on the same day and CO was also assigned almost together...I was asked medical and some other documents and my medical took time to get cleared and was queued for final decision on 16th July....I reckon yours should also have been queued as yours was only medical....I suggest you send a polite email to CO or probably to [email protected] to check for update. You could just write your case number, passport number and ask if there is any update..hopefully you should have one....
Cheers


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Just got email from CO. I asked him whether I can apply for TV but he replied back without any clear answer. 

"Please note if you think you meet the eligibility criteria for tourist visa you may apply the same."

Hope the above information would be of assistance.

Dont know what to do now. I am in 8 months now plz god help us.


----------



## aushub

Harman cheema said:


> Any update from spousevisa, aushub, nk, arpita??


No Harman.. Nothing from my end.. And I know it won't be today or tomorrow or this week.. Last week our CO had told my wife that she might hear something by mid september, I am sure they're going stick to it.. Someone said waiting is pushed to 4 months now, I won't be surprised if that is true.. Sorry for dashing hopes folks, but let's face the reality, there is going to be more delay, much more than we think or expect..


----------



## Harman cheema

Srsrsrsr said:


> Just got email from CO. I asked him whether I can apply for TV but he replied back without any clear answer.
> 
> "Please note if you think you meet the eligibility criteria for tourist visa you may apply the same."
> 
> Hope the above information would be of assistance.
> 
> Dont know what to do now. I am in 8 months now plz god help us.


I asked the same question to my co and he told me its upto u. But if TV is granted then it may further delay your process..


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Harman cheema said:


> I asked the same question to my co and he told me its upto u. But if TV is granted then it may further delay your process..


I dont know what to do. I again replied to his email asking more clear answer. Dont know what to do. He didnot mention anything about delay in process. Hope they will grant visa today. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Harman cheema

aushub said:


> No Harman.. Nothing from my end.. And I know it won't be today or tomorrow or this week.. Last week our CO had told my wife that she might hear something by mid september, I am sure they're going stick to it.. Someone said waiting is pushed to 4 months now, I won't be surprised if that is true.. Sorry for dashing hopes folks, but let's face the reality, there is going to be more delay, much more than we think or expect..


Hmmm my agent told me this delay happens only because of elections. But I don't trust him. Last week my co send me an email n told me early September he gonna look on my file...


----------



## garry020481

abhisek said:


> Hey garry020481,
> We applied on the same day and CO was also assigned almost together...I was asked medical and some other documents and my medical took time to get cleared and was queued for final decision on 16th July....I reckon yours should also have been queued as yours was only medical....I suggest you send a polite email to CO or probably to [email protected] to check for update. You could just write your case number, passport number and ask if there is any update..hopefully you should have one....
> Cheers


Hi abhishek, 
I did few weeks ago and he said he is working on the file and will let me know once its ready for Que
)-:


----------



## jaiganesh

27 days for file queued 93 days left for visa grant.


----------



## vepesh

Srsrsrsr said:


> Just got email from CO. I asked him whether I can apply for TV but he replied back without any clear answer.
> 
> "Please note if you think you meet the eligibility criteria for tourist visa you may apply the same."
> 
> Hope the above information would be of assistance.
> 
> Dont know what to do now. I am in 8 months now plz god help us.


i suggest u dont!

its you who decide tho


----------



## merrylands

Srsrsrsr said:


> I dont know what to do. I again replied to his email asking more clear answer. Dont know what to do. He didnot mention anything about delay in process. Hope they will grant visa today. :fingerscrossed:


I wanted to try that last month, before I did spoke to a agent.

He said that he would apply for me if I want as it would give him business but said that this won't work. 

I asked why and he said that from experience CO won't bother to consider any partner visa applicant already passed through health to other visa.

Hope that clears.


----------



## vepesh

Harman cheema said:


> Hmmm my agent told me this delay happens only because of elections. But I don't trust him. Last week my co send me an email n told me early September he gonna look on my file...


electon has no affect guys... its just to make u think in that direction...


----------



## merrylands

jaiganesh said:


> 27 days for file queued 93 days left for visa grant.


Even this number is not working.

This could be most conservative one but as can be seen - their processing time is all over the place.


They are masters of RANDOMNESS, making prediction harder and hence waiting more troublesome.


----------



## merrylands

vepesh said:


> electon has no affect guys... its just to make u think in that direction...


Thats right.

Election is just other excuse.

Most people working on visa grant are outside australia and likely that they don't even have the CITIZENSHIP>>>>>>>>>>>> which is required for voting rights.

Also, neither the election happens on the country as a BIG thing for the normal public.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Harman cheema said:


> Hmmm my agent told me this delay happens only because of elections. But I don't trust him. Last week my co send me an email n told me early September he gonna look on my file...


Hope this election is not a hurdle for our visa. Man dieing every moment. Few of my friend I know got their visa in 8 months. Now I am in 8 months why I am not getting visa


----------



## merrylands

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hope this election is not a hurdle for our visa. Man dieing every moment. Few of my friend I know got their visa in 8 months. Now I am in 8 months why I am not getting visa


Election is not a hurdle its a excuse.

You didn't get visa coz you had a tough luck......

Hope this wait will end now


----------



## preet17

vepesh said:


> Hey Preet
> 
> AHC, delhi is run by Australia not my indian Govt... so INdian govt has no hand in this.
> 
> and also when i applied for my PR it was online it wasnt much helpfull. its same..


But the laws are not one sided...our country has got law minister as well I think..


----------



## shilga

Where is Singh_26.
Lot of charm is missing from the forum without his witty & colorful comments.


----------



## jaiganesh

merrylands said:


> Even this number is not working.
> 
> This could be most conservative one but as can be seen - their processing time is all over the place.
> 
> 
> They are masters of RANDOMNESS, making prediction harder and hence waiting more troublesome.


frnd this is not conservative its a truth. Be sure guys no one will be getting visa until crossing 120 days. believe me guys this is what they are doing these days. THose who have crossed for 90 days pls wait another 30 days think positive be very participative in the forum so that we can kill the boring days.

120 days waiting is true do believe me guys.


----------



## vepesh

preet17 said:


> But the laws are not one sided...our country has got law minister as well I think..


Embassy doesn’t fall into our jurisdiction, I think.

our laws do not apply or else every one woud get visas in a week under our c...t system


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> Election is not a hurdle its a excuse.
> 
> You didn't get visa coz you had a tough luck......
> 
> Hope this wait will end now


Please note the processing time for spouse visa is 12 months from date of lodgement and it may take another 03 months for decision, so you may decide accordingly. 

This is what I got in reply just now from my CO. I asked whether I can apply for TV or not


----------



## Rocky Balboa

My sister-in-law applied for partner visa on the 24th of June. Anyone around the similar date applied and got a CO yet? July applicant have got CO in few weeks and they have gone ahead with their medicals.


----------



## nkdangar

aushub said:


> No Harman.. Nothing from my end.. And I know it won't be today or tomorrow or this week.. Last week our CO had told my wife that she might hear something by mid september, I am sure they're going stick to it.. Someone said waiting is pushed to 4 months now, I won't be surprised if that is true.. Sorry for dashing hopes folks, but let's face the reality, there is going to be more delay, much more than we think or expect..


*
If what they say is correct, i was told a couple of days, yesterday.:lalala:*


----------



## arpitaravalia

uncertainity is killing me...


----------



## arpitaravalia

donno wads wrong wid AHC... its boring to keep checking my mails every 15 mins


----------



## Harman cheema

arpitaravalia said:


> donno wads wrong wid AHC... its boring to keep checking my mails every 15 mins


Did u call AHC yesterday??? What they said??


----------



## arpitaravalia

Harman cheema said:


> Did u call AHC yesterday??? What they said??


they gave a vague reply as it can take 2 days or 2 months and the standard time is 8 to 12 months... so bugged


----------



## aushub

arpitaravalia said:


> donno wads wrong wid AHC... its boring to keep checking my mails every 15 mins


Join the gang.. I will just leave this forum and stop chasing the visa.. Am just chasing something that I know we are not going to get, just for distress and disappointment..


----------



## arpitaravalia

aushub said:


> Join the gang.. I will just leave this forum and stop chasing the visa.. Am just chasing something that I know we are not going to get, just for distress and disappointment..


true i feel like doing the same... stop chasing something...


----------



## Spousevisa

I have anyways lost hope.. I am waiting since January.. At times I feel I should just ask my husband to come back but then looking at the Indian economy I feel it is better to keep more patience and wait for the grant..


----------



## jaiganesh

frnds dont' loose your hope. Lets see how long AHC takes. No matter what we will wait. they have no other option than granting visa. Now i understand the full form of AHC ie. A.. H... Commisssion.


----------



## preet17

vepesh said:


> Embassy doesn’t fall into our jurisdiction, I think.
> 
> our laws do not apply or else every one woud get visas in a week under our c...t system


Ohh!! That means they just put immigration offices on their own at any place..interesting


----------



## Srsrsrsr

arpitaravalia said:


> they gave a vague reply as it can take 2 days or 2 months and the standard time is 8 to 12 months... so bugged


If it is 8 to 12 months why people who already surpassed 8 months are still waiting. I also get the same answer 2 days or 2 weeks or 2 months or something else.


----------



## merrylands

jaiganesh said:


> frnd this is not conservative its a truth. Be sure guys no one will be getting visa until crossing 120 days. believe me guys this is what they are doing these days. THose who have crossed for 90 days pls wait another 30 days think positive be very participative in the forum so that we can kill the boring days.
> 
> 120 days waiting is true do believe me guys.


This is the lastest visa grant on spreadsheet and says otherwise

Shahan	21/03/2013	13/05/2013	18/07/2013	29/08/2013


----------



## merrylands

Srsrsrsr said:


> Please note the processing time for spouse visa is 12 months from date of lodgement and it may take another 03 months for decision, so you may decide accordingly.
> 
> This is what I got in reply just now from my CO. I asked whether I can apply for TV or not


You mean the processing time is time for the case officer to decide the visa and not the time after its on que.

I think it will include total time from the date of grant.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> This is the lastest visa grant on spreadsheet and says otherwise
> 
> Shahan	21/03/2013	13/05/2013	18/07/2013	29/08/2013


Hi Marrylands,

What are you thinking to do. Today I got email from CO saying processing time is 12 months and it may take another 3 months to make a decision so you may decide yourself to apply for TV or not. so frustrating now. Dont know what to do. Do you have any updates on your side.


----------



## Becky26

vepesh said:


> Embassy doesn’t fall into our jurisdiction, I think.
> 
> our laws do not apply or else every one woud get visas in a week under our c...t system


No country's embassy fall under the jurisdiction of the Indian Government or our Rules and Regulations. 

For example:- Australian High Commission in India or in any other country comes under Australian Government Jurisdiction i.e it is the part of Australian territory.

Thanks 
Becky


----------



## jaiganesh

merrylands said:


> This is the lastest visa grant on spreadsheet and says otherwise
> 
> Shahan	21/03/2013	13/05/2013	18/07/2013	29/08/2013


this is the only one case. how about so many applicants who have crossed more than 90 days.


----------



## merrylands

jaiganesh said:


> this is the only one case. how about so many applicants who have crossed more than 90 days.


I agree some have crossed 90 and some have been awarded early

There is lack of a pattern to predict on the number of days for visa grant - I think.


----------



## chiragb

jaiganesh said:


> frnd this is not conservative its a truth. Be sure guys no one will be getting visa until crossing 120 days. believe me guys this is what they are doing these days. THose who have crossed for 90 days pls wait another 30 days think positive be very participative in the forum so that we can kill the boring days.
> 
> 120 days waiting is true do believe me guys.


:redface::redface::redface::redface: ( Dislike)


120 days theory could be true for Nepal but not for india. 

After careful look in ss , i found that : 

1) User who submitted most of the doc during the visa lodge and only medical were asked by AHC , there file are cleared in 90 days( Nearly) .

2) Users who applied for TV , went to aus and returned back in india for the grant letter. There file cleared in under 110 days. 

3) Users who submitted not enough documents ...well it's case between you and AHC then.. 

Have Peace ..


----------



## merrylands

Srsrsrsr said:


> If it is 8 to 12 months why people who already surpassed 8 months are still waiting. I also get the same answer 2 days or 2 weeks or 2 months or something else.


Either they are not giving right information or their mathematics is poor :eek2:


----------



## merrylands

chiragb said:


> :redface::redface::redface::redface: ( Dislike)
> 
> 
> 120 days theory could be true for Nepal but not for india.
> 
> After careful look in ss , i found that :
> 
> 1) User who submitted most of the doc during the visa lodge and only medical were asked by AHC , there file are cleared in 90 days( Nearly) .
> 
> 2) Users who applied for TV , went to aus and returned back in india for the grant letter. There file cleared in under 110 days.
> 
> 3) Users who submitted not enough documents ...well it's case between you and AHC then..
> 
> 
> Have Peace ..


I did enough research to ensure that I submit all relevant documents and was only asked for the medicals and police clearance

Waited for 8 months and counting ...............


----------



## merrylands

Any one has found any difference on the partner having PR or other visa


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> I did enough research to ensure that I submit all relevant documents and was only asked for the medicals and police clearance
> 
> Waited for 8 months and counting ...............


Same here brother. If 8 months or more is only for nepalese we are very unlucky. Very sad that we dont have visa office in our country.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> Any one has found any difference on the partner having PR or other visa


PR spouse 309 visa would take longer than who dont have PR. This is the difference.


----------



## Spousevisa

This user shahan had never posted anything anytime on the forum.. It is so hard to believe that he/she got the grant so fast when there are so many other applicants who are waiting from past 80 90 days... This applicant did not post anything at all even after receiving the grant.. All of a sudden the date was updated and his/her name was highlighted in blue...



merrylands said:


> I agree some have crossed 90 and some have been awarded early
> 
> There is lack of a pattern to predict on the number of days for visa grant - I think.


----------



## merrylands

Srsrsrsr said:


> Same here brother. If 8 months or more is only for nepalese we are very unlucky. Very sad that we dont have visa office in our country.


Don't think it makes difference once it goes to AHC Delhi

Of course its matter of distress that we have been waiting since 8 months and counting and can't even see any sign of hope

Uncertainty is chronic - can be in 2 days, in 2 weeks or 2 months .......


----------



## merrylands

Srsrsrsr said:


> PR spouse 309 visa would take longer than who dont have PR. This is the difference.


Hope that those who have updated on the SS are all from 309 visa class only - otherwise it would be a mess


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> Hope that those who have updated on the SS are all from 309 visa class only - otherwise it would be a mess


I have sent you private msg.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

jaiganesh said:


> frnd this is not conservative its a truth. Be sure guys no one will be getting visa until crossing 120 days. believe me guys this is what they are doing these days. THose who have crossed for 90 days pls wait another 30 days think positive be very participative in the forum so that we can kill the boring days.
> 
> 120 days waiting is true do believe me guys.


Do you think people like me who have waited 8 months or more have to wait as well. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaiganesh

hey mine one is sub class 100


----------



## chiragb

Srsrsrsr said:


> Do you think people like me who have waited 8 months or more have to wait as well. :fingerscrossed:


Hi SR. 

Was there any issue with your medical? who is your CO?


----------



## Srsrsrsr

jaiganesh said:


> hey mine one is sub class 100


So you are talking about Subclass 100.


----------



## merrylands

chiragb said:


> Hi SR.
> 
> Was there any issue with your medical? who is your CO?


I have almost similar case with no issue on medical

CO NO 12 on SS


----------



## Srsrsrsr

chiragb said:


> Hi SR.
> 
> Was there any issue with your medical? who is your CO?


I medical took nearly 3 and half month to get cleared but was everything normal. I dont why it took so long. I think most of the nepalese has to face this problem.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> I have almost similar case with no issue on medical
> 
> CO NO 12 on SS


Yes there was no issue just took time to get cleared. Global health has their system down at that time I believe


----------



## jaiganesh

even mine took 3 and half months to get medical cleared.

Guys just be clear that from last few days or weeks AHC is considering date of que not date of DOL and it takes 120 days to grant visa wheter it is 309 or 100. 

My CO told me this. If any one gets grant before 120 days then he/she is very lucky. lets make our mind clear that we have to wait for 120 days.

DOL doesn't matter. AHC average processing time of 7 months is no longer exists.







Srsrsrsr said:


> I medical took nearly 3 and half month to get cleared but was everything normal. I dont why it took so long. I think most of the nepalese has to face this problem.


----------



## nannu

*The date did not appear out of the blue*



Spousevisa said:


> This user shahan had never posted anything anytime on the forum.. It is so hard to believe that he/she got the grant so fast when there are so many other applicants who are waiting from past 80 90 days... This applicant did not post anything at all even after receiving the grant.. All of a sudden the date was updated and his/her name was highlighted in blue...


Hi Spousevisa, 

You have been following the forum for a long time now and may have noticed that there are some users who do not post on the forum but have added their details in the SS. Shahan was a SS user and had provided his/her details in the Form Response sheet from where I updated the SS. The dates did not appear all of a sudden from any where. 
Please see the* Form Response 1* sheet for your self and you'll know where the date came from. 

Your post sound like we (me and SRVJ) are making up dates.

Nannu


----------



## Spousevisa

FYI read my post again.. I have not pointed out to YOU or SRVJ.. I am talking about SHAHAN who updated his/her date in the forum.. Don't take things on YOU... And if I had to say anything to you or SRVJ I would have said it directly




nannu said:


> Hi Spousevisa,
> 
> You have been following the forum for a long time now and may have noticed that there are some users who do not post on the forum but have added their details in the SS. Shahan was a SS user and had provided his/her details in the Form Response sheet from where I updated the SS. The dates did not appear all of a sudden from any where.
> Please see the* Form Response 1* sheet for your self and you'll know where the date came from.
> 
> Your post sound like we (me and SRVJ) are making up dates.
> 
> Nannu


----------



## merrylands

Spousevisa said:


> FYI read my post again.. I have not pointed out to YOU or SRVJ.. I am talking about SHAHAN who updated his/her date in the forum.. Don't take things on YOU... And if I had to say anything to you or SRVJ I would have said it directly


No points on saying to them

They have made an effort from their part creating a platform and should get due credit on that.

Its not upto them but on the individual users that the authenticity of data depends on.


----------



## nannu

Spousevisa said:


> FYI read my post again.. I have not pointed out to YOU or SRVJ.. I am talking about SHAHAN who updated his/her date in the forum.. Don't take things on YOU... And if I had to say anything to you or SRVJ I would have said it directly


In that case you should look at the SS and forum more closely and you will find many other users who got their grant on within 1-2 days after their first post on the forum and there are user who have never posted on the forum and still got their visa.....*Surprising isn't it * :eek2::shocked:


----------



## Riyaaz

nannu said:


> Hi Spousevisa,
> 
> You have been following the forum for a long time now and may have noticed that there are some users who do not post on the forum but have added their details in the SS. Shahan was a SS user and had provided his/her details in the Form Response sheet from where I updated the SS. The dates did not appear all of a sudden from any where.
> Please see the* Form Response 1* sheet for your self and you'll know where the date came from.
> 
> Your post sound like we (me and SRVJ) are making up dates.
> 
> Nannu


Hi Nannu,
Never mind, just disregard and ignore such posts. To understand what is the forum and Spreadsheet really means, one need to go through each and every single post, all new members are just jumping on to the related posts and discussing irrelavant things on the forum.
Neither you nor SRVJ gets dreams about the dates of visa applicants.
Take it easy.


----------



## Spousevisa

Yes very SURPRISING!!!

I wrote what I thought was correct.. THAT's ALL



nannu said:


> In that case you should look at the SS and forum more closely and you will find many other users who got their grant on within 1-2 days after their first post on the forum and there are user who have never posted on the forum and still got their visa.....*Surprising isn't it * :eek2::shocked:


----------



## nannu

Riyaaz said:


> Hi Nannu,
> Never mind, just disregard and ignore such posts. To understand what is the forum and Spreadsheet really means, one need to go through each and every single post, all new members are just jumping on to the related posts and discussing irrelavant things on the forum.
> Neither you nor SRVJ gets dreams about the dates of visa applicants.
> Take it easy.


That is exactly the reason I have been trying to keep myself away from the the forum from the past few days. 

But then there are users who have been around for a long time now, longer that I have been. They are also forgetting that all of us here understand the tough time we are having dealing the AHC and waiting for the Visa, but still few of the new and old users are all talking negative. 

I would request the *New Users* to read the posts from month of JUNE (when there were only 3 grants) and JULY (full of uncertainty about what is going to happen), then you will *understand the spirit* of this forum. 

*Everyone on this forum is free to discuss but Please don't be too negative. The time is already tough, Don't make it tougher.*


----------



## singh_26

*Observation*



nannu said:


> Hi Spousevisa,
> 
> You have been following the forum for a long time now and may have noticed that there are some users who do not post on the forum but have added their details in the SS. Shahan was a SS user and had provided his/her details in the Form Response sheet from where I updated the SS. The dates did not appear all of a sudden from any where.
> Please see the* Form Response 1* sheet for your self and you'll know where the date came from.
> 
> Your post sound like we (me and SRVJ) are making up dates.
> 
> Nannu


_*Hi Member's,
Last posted on this forum on 29th August 2013, 07:46 AM.
Since then i am just observing what other's are posting about their Visa Application.
But it is very sad to say some people in this forum who joined recently and know nothing about forum and Spreadsheet making statement's which don't have any sense and above all other forum member's who are old to this forum and have knowledge and know how this forum works are following new member's..
PLease don't make it a local market shop post threads which make some sense...or encourage other's don't post anything which will hurt other's and demoralise them and make difficult for other's to wait till Visa Grant come.

this forum is depend on each and individual thought's and predictions which give motivation to other's to wait till his/her visa come's.
And About AHc i posted before let them work in their own way don't call them too frequently and please don' post on forum when you are calling them .make a call and post the conclusion of your conversation with them .
don't even know what you people are heading for.
here forum member's instead of supporting each other are ponting those who received visa grant before them and i think same they are doing when they are talking to their CO's..
As a result theory of 60 days changed to 90 days then to 120 days and now don't know which we can't even predict ???*_


----------



## shilga

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Member's,
> Last posted on this forum on 29th August 2013, 07:46 AM.
> Since then i am just observing what other's are posting about their Visa Application.
> But it is very sad to say some people in this forum who joined recently and know nothing about forum and Spreadsheet making statement's which don't have any sense and above all other forum member's who are old to this forum and have knowledge and know how this forum works are following new member's..
> PLease don't make it a local market shop post threads which make some sense...or encourage other's don't post anything which will hurt other's and demoralise them and make difficult for other's to wait till Visa Grant come.
> 
> this forum is depend on each and individual thought's and predictions which give motivation to other's to wait till his/her visa come's.
> And About AHc i posted before let them work in their own way don't call them too frequently and please don' post on forum when you are calling them .make a call and post the conclusion of your conversation with them .
> don't even know what you people are heading for.
> here forum member's instead of supporting each other are ponting those who received visa grant before them and i think same they are doing when they are talking to their CO's..
> As a result theory of 60 days changed to 90 days then to 120 days and now don't know which we can't even predict ???*_


After a very long time .............. a sensible comment.


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



shilga said:


> After a very long time .............. a sensible comment.


*Hi Shilga,
Thanks a lot ... i hope other member's will also understand and change their way of posting threads. Hope the change is on positive side and not pointing :boink: to each other  *


----------



## Harman cheema

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Member's,
> Last posted on this forum on 29th August 2013, 07:46 AM.
> Since then i am just observing what other's are posting about their Visa Application.
> But it is very sad to say some people in this forum who joined recently and know nothing about forum and Spreadsheet making statement's which don't have any sense and above all other forum member's who are old to this forum and have knowledge and know how this forum works are following new member's..
> PLease don't make it a local market shop post threads which make some sense...or encourage other's don't post anything which will hurt other's and demoralise them and make difficult for other's to wait till Visa Grant come.
> 
> this forum is depend on each and individual thought's and predictions which give motivation to other's to wait till his/her visa come's.
> And About AHc i posted before let them work in their own way don't call them too frequently and please don' post on forum when you are calling them .make a call and post the conclusion of your conversation with them .
> don't even know what you people are heading for.
> here forum member's instead of supporting each other are ponting those who received visa grant before them and i think same they are doing when they are talking to their CO's..
> As a result theory of 60 days changed to 90 days then to 120 days and now don't know which we can't even predict ???*_


22 wah...


----------



## mhnmj

hi to all forum users

new user to this forum just ADDED my details in ss....story is same applicant of partner visa n waiting for grant..

thank u
mhnmj


----------



## jaiganesh

ok guys lets finish the discussion.

Congrates to all who got visa, wish you all a very good luck who are waiting like me.

who ever gets visa we all are very happy for them.

any good news so far.


----------



## Riyaaz

Harman cheema said:


> 22 wah...


Ha haa 22 after a long time 26 !!


----------



## manv1983

Little bit concerned that we haven't been receiving any grants off late, but hopefully Floods gate will open soon and Visas will be coming in bulk !!

But like some people putting due to election the processing has slowed down is rubbish.. Elections have nothing to do with Immigration Policies and also Global time period is still 12 months and it depends upon countries how much time they take , in case of INDIA its average
6-8 months !! So we need to wait !!

But few recent applicants who got the grant is well within that period of 6-8 months , its just that old applicants are not getting visa !!


----------



## merrylands

manv1983 said:


> Little bit concerned that we haven't been receiving any grants off late, but hopefully Floods gate will open soon and Visas will be coming in bulk !!
> 
> But like some people putting due to election the processing has slowed down is rubbish.. Elections have nothing to do with Immigration Policies and also Global time period is still 12 months and it depends upon countries how much time they take , in case of INDIA its average
> 6-8 months !! So we need to wait !!
> 
> But few recent applicants who got the grant is well within that period of 6-8 months , its just that old applicants are not getting visa !!


Application become old because they don't get visa on the time given.


----------



## manv1983

merrylands said:


> Application become old because they don't get visa on the time given.


But you need to consider different things for each different cases,

It could be anything from :

1. Submitting incomplete application (without all the proofs)
2. Incomplete forms (You can check spreadsheet some people have been asked to fill certain questions from forms)
3. Earlier you need to show suitable income and tax returns to be eligible.
4. Pcc and Medicals
5. Specially delay in Medicals
6. Some need to show different police clearances
7. Some people do short marriages in Temple( which is scrutinezed)
8. Some dont send proper pics or marriage proofs.

There are 100 different factors which could result in delay some factor will be there in some or other applications. 

And Important factor in delay of applications could be in last 1 year DIAC has granted most of PR in Australia, Most of applicants were in queue for more than 3 years , So in last 1 years they have cleared almost 70% cases, So the people who were already married applied for their spouse visas or who got married recently have applied for spouse visa could be reason in delay. There could be huge backlog of applications with them.

There could be so many other forums where people might be getting visas, we only are 50 applicants approx waiting for it !! and there could be thousands in the queue !!

Need to wait !!


----------



## nannu

*Welcome!!*



mhnmj said:


> hi to all forum users
> 
> new user to this forum just ADDED my details in ss....story is same applicant of partner visa n waiting for grant..
> 
> thank u
> mhnmj


Hi mhnmj,

Welcome to the forum, I have added your details to SS. 
In furute, May i request you to provide your details to be added in the sheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the SS .
After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*

*Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*

:welcome:


----------



## nannu

*Welcome!!*

Hi suzan/sujan,

Welcome to the forum, I have added your details to SS. 
In furute, May i request you to provide your details to be added in the sheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the SS .
After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*

* Also it will be highly appreciated if all users have same usernames in the SS and on the forum. That way it would be easier to track users and update the SS.

Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*

:welcome:


----------



## abhisek

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Member's,
> Last posted on this forum on 29th August 2013, 07:46 AM.
> Since then i am just observing what other's are posting about their Visa Application.
> But it is very sad to say some people in this forum who joined recently and know nothing about forum and Spreadsheet making statement's which don't have any sense and above all other forum member's who are old to this forum and have knowledge and know how this forum works are following new member's..
> PLease don't make it a local market shop post threads which make some sense...or encourage other's don't post anything which will hurt other's and demoralise them and make difficult for other's to wait till Visa Grant come.
> 
> this forum is depend on each and individual thought's and predictions which give motivation to other's to wait till his/her visa come's.
> And About AHc i posted before let them work in their own way don't call them too frequently and please don' post on forum when you are calling them .make a call and post the conclusion of your conversation with them .
> don't even know what you people are heading for.
> here forum member's instead of supporting each other are ponting those who received visa grant before them and i think same they are doing when they are talking to their CO's..
> As a result theory of 60 days changed to 90 days then to 120 days and now don't know which we can't even predict ???*_


Wah Singhji wah


----------



## abhisek

Looks to me some change is going on AHC as there hasn't been grants lately and on top of that in some cases CO haven't been assigned...I think they are implementing some changes at the moment and once that is completed hopefully this week visa grants and assigning CO would be quick....probably sorting out something by AHC..


----------



## vepesh

manv1983 said:


> But you need to consider different things for each different cases,
> 
> It could be anything from :
> 
> 1. Submitting incomplete application (without all the proofs)
> 2. Incomplete forms (You can check spreadsheet some people have been asked to fill certain questions from forms)
> 3. Earlier you need to show suitable income and tax returns to be eligible.
> 4. Pcc and Medicals
> 5. Specially delay in Medicals
> 6. Some need to show different police clearances
> 7. Some people do short marriages in Temple( which is scrutinezed)
> 8. Some dont send proper pics or marriage proofs.
> 
> There are 100 different factors which could result in delay some factor will be there in some or other applications.
> 
> And Important factor in delay of applications could be in last 1 year DIAC has granted most of PR in Australia, Most of applicants were in queue for more than 3 years , So in last 1 years they have cleared almost 70% cases, So the people who were already married applied for their spouse visas or who got married recently have applied for spouse visa could be reason in delay. There could be huge backlog of applications with them.
> 
> There could be so many other forums where people might be getting visas, we only are 50 applicants approx waiting for it !! and there could be thousands in the queue !!
> 
> Need to wait !!



you post is informative for a new applicant but not for some one waiting since 8 months it took you it took you one month for medical clearance but for few applicants it took 4 months and its not the medicals result caused the delay but the medical blockage occurred in Sidney and that's a private organisation too.

Diac should have taken measures to prevent it and its the applicants from nov to jan which got mostly affected. its easy to say all this when you are waiting since 4 months and your medicals delay is only one month...

Importantly in January processing time was 7 months not 12 months as you mentioned.. its no harm in ppl letting their frustration out here on the forum Try not to be JUdge....


----------



## manv1983

I think you dont have full information , medibank heath solution has nothing to do with DIAC,Medibank health solutions is like a contractor !! if you do medicals in Aus it gets finalize within 48 hours, medical authority or ahc doesnt have any authority to finalize its medicals in india so they send every medical report to sydney !! so there is nothing DIAC can do in this case !! And for your kind information I am doing these cases from last 7 years being a migration agent representative !! so I m telling you things based on facts n experience not only from spreadsheet or my own application


----------



## abhisek

manv1983 said:


> I think you dont have full information , medibank heath solution has nothing to do with DIAC,Medibank health solutions is like a contractor !! if you do medicals in Aus it gets finalize within 48 hours, medical authority or ahc doesnt have any authority to finalize its medicals in india so they send every medical report to sydney !! so there is nothing DIAC can do in this case !! And for your kind information I am doing these cases from last 7 years being a migration agent representative !! so I m telling you things based on facts n experience not only from spreadsheet or my own application


Got a question sir..
If every medicals are sent to Sydney, how come some get cleared in a day or two and others take 2-4 months...would highly appreciate if you can advise this to me...
Cheers


----------



## aushub

Singh, spousevisa, nannu, riyaz, and everyone involved.. folks, isnt it evident that bcz of the long wait, everyone is venting out their frustration here on the forum. Plz be aware that we all come here so that we can share our thoughts, update eachother and most importantly support eachother as we are all on the same freaking boat experiencing an emotional roller coaster ride. No one else can understand how we feel except for someone who is also on the same ride.

Let's not argue about who said what. Eveyone is as important on this forum and everyones opinion must be respected. Guys we are going through tough times, lets be there for eachother, share positivities and not throw mud at eachother and try not to outbeat eachother. You guys are the virtual family here for many of us. I converse with you all more often than my own family members.

I agree the discussions these days are a bit off topic and we see ppl getting embroiled into debates that have little or no significance to the visa process. This branching out was bound to happen with no grants coming our way and members' imagination running wild at times..

So in short, lets reunite people and share positivities and try not to argur for insignificant things and no personal or indirect attacks.. please boys and girls..


----------



## singh_26

*Hi*



Harman cheema said:


> 22 wah...


_Hi Harman 22,
Thanks and any update regarding your visa grant??? hope it will come sooner_  :fingerscrossed:  :fingerscrossed:  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aushub

And for the record, all those who have rubhished the idea and the possibility of elections delaying the visa, please bare in mind it is a distinct possibility, but it is a possibility.

Remember, this election also elects the new immigration minister. And aus regime changes are known for radical changes too. May be they are waiting for the new dude to come in and change process again.
Refugee processing change is a clear example since Rudd came back as PM.

For those unaware, please update yourself, AHC New Delhi is now an international ballot centre for an Ozzie to cast his/her vote. Ahc is open for voting since August 28th, so that votes can be sent for counting to Oz by September 7th. 

Is it a coincidence that Aug 28th was also the last that we all saw a visa grant, at least from this forum? May be it is, may be I am reading too much into it.

But ahc is known for being understaffed, and may be staff is volunteering to assist in voting counting etc. May be, you never know. Its an embassy for christ sake, they must be doing a gazillion things. I hope am wrong, but i have a hunch, am not.


----------



## Spousevisa

Oh God 

I think I should make up my mind and get this thing drilled into my head that my visa won't be coming in this month also... 



aushub said:


> And for the record, all those who have rubhished the idea and the possibility of elections delaying the visa, please bare in mind it is a distinct possibility, but it is a possibility.
> 
> Remember, this election also elects the new immigration minister. And aus regime changes are known for radical changes too. May be they are waiting for the new dude to come in and change process again.
> Refugee processing change is a clear example since Rudd came back as PM.
> 
> For those unaware, please update yourself, AHC New Delhi is now an international ballot centre for an Ozzie to cast his/her vote. Ahc is open for voting since August 28th, so that votes can be sent for counting to Oz by September 7th.
> 
> Is it a coincidence that Aug 28th was also the last that we all saw a visa grant, at least from this forum? May be it is, may be I am reading too much into it.
> 
> But ahc is known for being understaffed, and may be staff is volunteering to assist in voting counting etc. May be, you never know. Its an embassy for christ sake, they must be doing a gazillion things. I hope am wrong, but i have a hunch, am not.


----------



## aushub

Spousevisa, look at our badluck, the processing seems to have stopped at 21st may. How close is that. And we are sitting on 22nd may.


----------



## Spousevisa

I know... 
This is really very upsetting and very depressing... And this thought makes me more sad 



aushub said:


> Spousevisa, look at our badluck, the processing seems to have stopped at 21st may. How close is that. And we are sitting on 22nd may.


----------



## mhnmj

hello forum

dol 7th may
date for queque is 8th aug not july

there is a mistake in ss try to correct it

thank u mhnmj


----------



## singh_26

*Correction in SS*



nannu said:


> Hi mhnmj,
> 
> Welcome to the forum, I have added your details to SS.
> In furute, May i request you to provide your details to be added in the sheet, using the following link
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home
> 
> and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*
> 
> Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the SS .
> After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home
> 
> and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*
> 
> *Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*
> 
> :welcome:


_Hi Nannu,_
_I think it is a typing mistake. Please change_ _DATE file placed in queue /SCO Assigned__ for user_ _mhnmj to 02/08/2013_ _by mistake you put 02/07/2013_


----------



## MgtnAgnt

manv1983 said:


> But you need to consider different things for each different cases,
> 
> It could be anything from :
> 
> 1. Submitting incomplete application (without all the proofs)
> 2. Incomplete forms (You can check spreadsheet some people have been asked to fill certain questions from forms)
> 3. Earlier you need to show suitable income and tax returns to be eligible.
> 4. Pcc and Medicals
> 5. Specially delay in Medicals
> 6. Some need to show different police clearances
> 7. Some people do short marriages in Temple( which is scrutinezed)
> 8. Some dont send proper pics or marriage proofs.
> 
> There are 100 different factors which could result in delay some factor will be there in some or other applications.
> 
> And Important factor in delay of applications could be in last 1 year DIAC has granted most of PR in Australia, Most of applicants were in queue for more than 3 years , So in last 1 years they have cleared almost 70% cases, So the people who were already married applied for their spouse visas or who got married recently have applied for spouse visa could be reason in delay. There could be huge backlog of applications with them.
> 
> There could be so many other forums where people might be getting visas, we only are 50 applicants approx waiting for it !! and there could be thousands in the queue !!
> 
> Need to wait !!


Hi Mate,

Thank you for providing the valuable information. 
But as one of our Forum friend said it is very much useful for the person who is going to apply for a visa now...

I have few concerns and lots of questions on how exactly the AHC works... but unfortunately no one knows it...

Here due to this forum and due to few mate's who are maintaining the spreadsheet's and all we atleast got to know that - " yes there are few members who are still waiting for their visa grant from October -12 onwards" so we came to know that few memebers are waiting jus like us from a longer time..

Who ever have applied in the month of march and april are very lucky, as they have got their visa grants with in 5 months.. We all are happy for them and we wish everyone who have been waiting from last 7-8 months to get theris visa grants asap.. 

And coming back to your post, all the 8 steps which you have mentioned will be only applicable till the SCO has been assigned. Once after SCO has been assigned, it means there is nothing pending from our side and we just need to wait for our VISA GRANT. If in case any of those 8 steps comes or I mean if any information is pending from our side, then we are going to get an email from our CO asking for the same to send out out the missing information. 

Due to our bad luck there was a blockage in sydney where all are Medicals got delayed.. and later once the blockage cleared one after the other medicals got cleared for everyone. Then all our files have been forwarded for the Final decision.. And we all are eagerly waiting to see a mail from our CO that - " YOUR VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED".

So here my question comes - Once after completing everything, clearing Medicals, providing missing information/PCC, providing marriage pics and what not is pending , provided everything. What exactly is going to be done by AHC after our file has been forwarded. "Do they have any time limit to complete one application and grant their Visa". If the applications are becoming huge day by day, then why they are not taking a proper measurement to avoid these blockages?

Can you please provide any information - what exactly the process they are following once after SCO has been assigned?
It's the only question every Forum member is having here. If that gets cleared then everyone will get relaxed by knowing atleast something.
If we know a particular time frame that after SCO has been assigned we are going to get the VISA grant in a particular time frame, then everyone will be mentally prepared for that. And till that time they will make themselves busy in some or the other thing instead of getting worried about it.

As the time is moving on, the people are loosing their patience and getting frustrated.. So please motivate them to wait for few more days till they get their visa's. Try to understand the pain what exactly they are going through by missing their loved one's... 

I really appreciate Nannu's and SRVJ work on this. 

So Manv - do you have any information regarding my question. I really appreciate if you can be able to let us know something about it.


My friend applied her Spouse Visa in the month of Jan and still waiting for her Visa. I have jus written all her feelings here.


----------



## preet17

Hmmm...i think we all gonna get really really really busy in Australia that's y God is giving us time to enjoy..and we all are wasting it in our frustration..once we gt stuck in Australian life we gonna miss this group discussions and these days..now there is rush to go overseas, after few months or years there will be rush to get this time back...we all gonna think there was a time when we were at expat forum and used to discuss about our visas..that will bring smile on our face..we all gonna get visa this thing is sure the difference is of today or tomorrow..i hope my essay type speech is of some relief&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Amaanisingh

preet17 said:


> Hmmm...i think we all gonna get really really really busy in Australia that's y God is giving us time to enjoy..and we all are wasting it in our frustration..once we gt stuck in Australian life we gonna miss this group discussions and these days..now there is rush to go overseas, after few months or years there will be rush to get this time back...we all gonna think there was a time when we were at expat forum and used to discuss about our visas..that will bring smile on our face..we all gonna get visa this thing is sure the difference is of today or tomorrow..i hope my essay type speech is of some relief��


So well said..
Exactly i was thinking that..
I have a 2 yr old daughter.. Was thinking that its good for the visa wait atleast we are giving our all the time to our kid..
As in australia .. Life will be too much hectic..
Maybe this is god's signal to wait and enjoy your life..
Soon you all will be super super busy and then this wait will be the time we will cherish in our memories..

One thing we all know for sure, is that we only have limited number of days here on earth.. So each day we can find "SOMething To ComplaIn About" or "SomThing to Be gRateful For"

So i am grateful to find friends here on the forum coz of the visa wait ...have time to plan my future .. Have time to enjoy my life freely..

Enjoy all and let the things take time.. Just be patient..god is busy writing our life stories...


----------



## nannu

abhisek said:


> Got a question sir..
> If every medicals are sent to Sydney, how come some get cleared in a day or two and others take 2-4 months...would highly appreciate if you can advise this to me...
> Cheers


Hi Abhisek,

I agree with Manv that all medicals are sent to Sydney. That is technically correct, but that does not mean all medicals have to go through manual review by a qualified person or Dr.
Drs from across the world upload medicals in a central repisitory or database maintained at Sydney. The system has certain inbuilt checks or validation criteria against which the data is checked. one example of such checks is Lab normal reference ranges. If your test results fall within normal ranges the results are cleared, if the are outside normal ranges, then results are refered for manual review. That is where blockage comes into play and clearance is delayed. 

Lab reference ranges are just one example, there are usually 100s of such automated checks in these databases. Including applicants country. High Risk countries medicals are reviewed very carefully.

This may sound too technical, but somebody who has worked in a Path/medical/BA Labs or IT would understand what exactly I am talking about.

I hope that answers your question.


----------



## nannu

mhnmj said:


> hello forum
> 
> dol 7th may
> date for queque is 8th aug not july
> 
> there is a mistake in ss try to correct it
> 
> thank u mhnmj


Sorry about that.
Correction done


----------



## nannu

nannu said:


> Hi Abhisek,
> 
> I agree with Manv that all medicals are sent to Sydney. That is technically correct, but that does not mean all medicals have to go through manual review by a qualified person or Dr.
> Drs from across the world upload medicals in a central repisitory or database maintained at Sydney. The system has certain inbuilt checks or validation criteria against which the data is checked. one example of such checks is Lab normal reference ranges. If your test results fall within normal ranges the results are cleared, if the are outside normal ranges, then results are refered for manual review. That is where blockage comes into play and clearance is delayed.
> 
> Lab reference ranges are just one example, there are usually 100s of such automated checks in these databases. Including applicants country. High Risk countries medicals are reviewed very carefully.
> 
> This may sound too technical, but somebody who has worked in a Path/medical/BA Labs or IT would understand what exactly I am talking about.
> 
> I hope that answers your question.


Sorry about the spellings.


----------



## manv1983

nannu said:


> Hi Abhisek,
> 
> I agree with Manv that all medicals are sent to Sydney. That is technically correct, but that does not mean all medicals have to go through manual review by a qualified person or Dr.
> Drs from across the world upload medicals in a central repisitory or database maintained at Sydney. The system has certain inbuilt checks or validation criteria against which the data is checked. one example of such checks is Lab normal reference ranges. If your test results fall within normal ranges the results are cleared, if the are outside normal ranges, then results are refered for manual review. That is where blockage comes into play and clearance is delayed.
> 
> Lab reference ranges are just one example, there are usually 100s of such automated checks in these databases. Including applicants country. High Risk countries medicals are reviewed very carefully.
> 
> This may sound too technical, but somebody who has worked in a Path/medical/BA Labs or IT would understand what exactly I am talking about.
> 
> I hope that answers your question.


Hopefully nannu has answered the question !! I see lots of useless information on the forum , although all have their own perspective but frustation among the members are so much that everyone is arguing each other !! 

Hence I will be silent member from now but will definately let u guys know wen visa is approved !! till thn all the best !!


----------



## Nanduu

Hello everyone.. Ahh dint follow this forum for long but was curious to see what's happening. First of all forgive me for writing a looong msg but felt like sharing my feelings today.
I see one of the applicant's got the visa grant in such short time. I heard that someone in the high commission acceps bribe n grant visa quickly. I dunno how far it's true so I can't comment on that. But it's so sad that others have to wait for sooo long.. My CO had told me in the month of may that the case will be decided by the decision maker according to the date of logement as I informed her that I had got my medical cleared in 2-3 days n PCC submitted within 2 days. But I heard all this while visa was granted according to date of file queued for decision. So I do not know whom to believe n it's sad that it was assumed to be cleared till 21st of may n files queued on 22nd of may was just left undecided n AHC has stopped grants abruptly. One of the applicants said that she'd like to ask her husband to come back for good. She ll be lucky if her husband did but I'm sure my husband wouldn't do it ever. Finally when we are tired of waiting ppl say that it's for good n let's enjoy the time now coz later we all ll get busy. I have been jobless since may 2012 n I think it's a lil too much for me to have the same thought even now. I'm trying my best to be happy with my family here but it's so difficult for girls like us to keep answering ppl. Facing ppl at social gatherings n ppl who come to visit us is such a pain. And at times I get to see some sarcastic laugh looking at me as I am here waiting for that visa n away from my husband from past seven months now. Uff..anyways..I was wanting to know will death of one applicant can change the way ahc works??I had decided to end my life long back.I even saved letters that had to be sent to my dad n my hubby n thot of writing a letter to my case officer regarding the situation we face in this society. They don't realize or are least bothered bout the fact that this distance may even screw up relations... My CO informed me in july that it ll definitely take 2 months or more. Few weeks ago she wrote to my husband saying we ll know the decision at the earliest n even today I can't understand the meaning of "earliest" acc to AHC. Las week she said I MIGHT hear something by mid of september. I've been waiting since so long without doing anything as ppl misguided me saying I ll get visa very soon. I'm not interested in going to Australia n can't move on also. But I've decided to wait till 15th of this month n if I don't get them I'd take my decision n do something bout my career. But I know it's difficult to move on n I'm kinda sure that I'm in depression so I do not know where my life is taking me but ppl lemme know if I die will it make any difference at AHC n will it help other girls to get their visa grant at the earliest. Or will atleast AHC consider my request n let applicants stay with their partners on tourist visa without delaying the decision on their partner visa application? My apologies for writing such long message. Take care guys. Love you all. All the best for your future.


----------



## abhisek

nannu said:


> Hi Abhisek,
> 
> I agree with Manv that all medicals are sent to Sydney. That is technically correct, but that does not mean all medicals have to go through manual review by a qualified person or Dr.
> Drs from across the world upload medicals in a central repisitory or database maintained at Sydney. The system has certain inbuilt checks or validation criteria against which the data is checked. one example of such checks is Lab normal reference ranges. If your test results fall within normal ranges the results are cleared, if the are outside normal ranges, then results are refered for manual review. That is where blockage comes into play and clearance is delayed.
> 
> Lab reference ranges are just one example, there are usually 100s of such automated checks in these databases. Including applicants country. High Risk countries medicals are reviewed very carefully.
> 
> This may sound too technical, but somebody who has worked in a Path/medical/BA Labs or IT would understand what exactly I am talking about.
> 
> I hope that answers your question.


Hey Nannu,
Thank you for clearing my doubt....


----------



## abhisek

Nanduu said:


> Hello everyone.. Ahh dint follow this forum for long but was curious to see what's happening. First of all forgive me for writing a looong msg but felt like sharing my feelings today.
> I see one of the applicant's got the visa grant in such short time. I heard that someone in the high commission acceps bribe n grant visa quickly. I dunno how far it's true so I can't comment on that. But it's so sad that others have to wait for sooo long.. My CO had told me in the month of may that the case will be decided by the decision maker according to the date of logement as I informed her that I had got my medical cleared in 2-3 days n PCC submitted within 2 days. But I heard all this while visa was granted according to date of file queued for decision. So I do not know whom to believe n it's sad that it was assumed to be cleared till 21st of may n files queued on 22nd of may was just left undecided n AHC has stopped grants abruptly. One of the applicants said that she'd like to ask her husband to come back for good. She ll be lucky if her husband did but I'm sure my husband wouldn't do it ever. Finally when we are tired of waiting ppl say that it's for good n let's enjoy the time now coz later we all ll get busy. I have been jobless since may 2012 n I think it's a lil too much for me to have the same thought even now. I'm trying my best to be happy with my family here but it's so difficult for girls like us to keep answering ppl. Facing ppl at social gatherings n ppl who come to visit us is such a pain. And at times I get to see some sarcastic laugh looking at me as I am here waiting for that visa n away from my husband from past seven months now. Uff..anyways..I was wanting to know will death of one applicant can change the way ahc works??I had decided to end my life long back.I even saved letters that had to be sent to my dad n my hubby n thot of writing a letter to my case officer regarding the situation we face in this society. They don't realize or are least bothered bout the fact that this distance may even screw up relations... My CO informed me in july that it ll definitely take 2 months or more. Few weeks ago she wrote to my husband saying we ll know the decision at the earliest n even today I can't understand the meaning of "earliest" acc to AHC. Las week she said I MIGHT hear something by mid of september. I've been waiting since so long without doing anything as ppl misguided me saying I ll get visa very soon. I'm not interested in going to Australia n can't move on also. But I've decided to wait till 15th of this month n if I don't get them I'd take my decision n do something bout my career. But I know it's difficult to move on n I'm kinda sure that I'm in depression so I do not know where my life is taking me but ppl lemme know if I die will it make any difference at AHC n will it help other girls to get their visa grant at the earliest. Or will atleast AHC consider my request n let applicants stay with their partners on tourist visa without delaying the decision on their partner visa application? My apologies for writing such long message. Take care guys. Love you all. All the best for your future.


Hey Nanduu, 
I understand your frustration and believe me I do it when I say I do. Life has been on hold for me. I lived in Australia for 4 years on student visa and due to making a small mistake i.e not selecting appropriate skill assessment my pr was rejected..was lucky enough to find a girl who loved me despite my stupidity...and am in this pr process again..I am not trying to compare my situation with yours, just letting you know regarding all the answers I need to give.....we got married in end of November 2012 and I had to return back in early February 2013...people use to ask me if our relationship was breaking and if that was the reason of return...see my situation..what do I tell them? I too get that sarcastic laugh and comments from people...one thing that has kept me strong is my family and even my in laws are understanding about it...regarding suicide...how is that going to solve anything....AHC may or may not change their procedure...but you will be the one to lose many things....many things meaning a happy life (am sure that it is around), love of people you love, future kids and other equally important things...hopefully you understand what I am trying to explain as I am a bit poor in explaining things...I wish you get the strength to be strong and may God bless you....


----------



## saras712

nannu said:


> Hi Abhisek,
> 
> I agree with Manv that all medicals are sent to Sydney. That is technically correct, but that does not mean all medicals have to go through manual review by a qualified person or Dr.
> Drs from across the world upload medicals in a central repisitory or database maintained at Sydney. The system has certain inbuilt checks or validation criteria against which the data is checked. one example of such checks is Lab normal reference ranges. If your test results fall within normal ranges the results are cleared, if the are outside normal ranges, then results are refered for manual review. That is where blockage comes into play and clearance is delayed.
> 
> Lab reference ranges are just one example, there are usually 100s of such automated checks in these databases. Including applicants country. High Risk countries medicals are reviewed very carefully.
> 
> This may sound too technical, but somebody who has worked in a Path/medical/BA Labs or IT would understand what exactly I am talking about.
> 
> I hope that answers your question.


Hi Nannu

It is centralized database from all over the world.More than 90% medical filtered by system it self but 10% having some abnormality in result will be referred to Medical officer of commonwealth at global health in Sydney.And that is only one place in Australia hence medical that referred taking long to clear.The reason why they bit behind is some teething problem in system last year when they have changed to skill select and global health system has big backlog put the system down But it seems it back to normal now.:ranger::ranger:


----------



## NMANO

*Heloo*

Hii friends,

I am new to this forum.I was actually following this forum for last two months.I know all of you are thinking that 21 May is cleared but unfortunately I am a queued on 21 may,still waiting.

DOL : 21.01.2013
CO assigned :12.03.2013
file queued : 21.05.2013


----------



## nannu

saras712 said:


> Hi Nannu
> 
> It is centralized database from all over the world.More than 90% medical filtered by system it self but 10% having some abnormality in result will be referred to Medical officer of commonwealth at global health in Sydney.And that is only one place in Australia hence medical that referred taking long to clear.The reason why they bit behind is some teething problem in system last year when they have changed to skill select and global health system has big backlog put the system down But it seems it back to normal now.:ranger::ranger:


That is exactly what I said


----------



## nannu

*First grant of the month is here*

*Cheer up people!!!!*:cheer2:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

*First grant of the month is here!! Rain has started again after a week's drought *:rain: :first:

Look at Form Response1 sheet User Tomi received his/her grant yesterday!!! 
I'll update the SS as soon as I get to my PC.

*Lets be HAPPY:biggrin1::lol: for those who are getting it while we wait for our turns.*ray::bored::yawn::rolleyes2:


----------



## nannu

*congratulations*



nannu said:


> * I]Cheer up people!!!![/I]*:cheer2:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> *First grant of the month is here!! Rain has started again after a week's drought *:rain: :first:
> 
> Look at Form Response1 sheet User Tomi received his/her grant yesterday!!!
> I'll update the SS as soon as I get to my PC.
> 
> *Lets be HAPPY:biggrin1::lol: for those who are getting it while we wait for our turns.*ray::bored::yawn::rolleyes2:


Hi Tomi,

*Congratulations on you Visa!!....have happy married life!*:clap2::clap2::clap2:

You have waited for a Loooooooooonnnnnnnnngggggggg time. 
A lot of member on the forum should learn being Patience from you.

Nannu


----------



## saras712

Congrets Tomilane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

nannu said:


> Hi Tomi,
> 
> *Congratulations on you Visa!!....have happy married life!*:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> You have waited for a Loooooooooonnnnnnnnngggggggg time.
> A lot of member on the forum should learn being Patience from you.
> 
> Nannu


Congrats to Tomi. Happy for him/her.
When was his/her DOL


----------



## NMANO

*congrats*

congrats tomi


----------



## Harman cheema

Congrats tomi... Have a good one


----------



## deepakabc

Congrats Tomi... why did they make you wait for that long ?


----------



## preet17

Congrats..Its ur day today Tomi...gr8 life ahead..


----------



## aushub

Hey Tomi.. How lucky are you. Finally a visa grant.. Must have been one hell of a wait..

Anyways, wish you good luck. Bon Voyage.. Have a nice life down under..


----------



## OZVISA

Tomi is perhaps lost in the dreamz of getting together with the other half


----------



## aushub

*:lalala:*

:lalala: Tomi :lalala:


----------



## tomi1234

deepakabc said:


> Congrats Tomi... why did they make you wait for that long ?


Our visa has been granted! Even better. It's subclass 100 permanent resident,the reason took this long is my husband security checks may be some thing to do with he background cause he involved military


----------



## arpitaravalia

tomi1234 said:


> Our visa has been granted! Even better. It's subclass 100 permanent resident,the reason took this long is my husband security checks may be some thing to do with he background cause he involved military


congratulations... have a great life ahead...


----------



## arpitaravalia

just got my visa... yippeee


----------



## aushub

arpitaravalia said:


> just got my visa... yippeee


Arpita.. YAY. WOW.. CONGRATULATIONS..


----------



## Harman cheema

arpitaravalia said:


> just got my visa... yippeee


Congrats dear... Wish u very happy married life... 1st good news for the day...


----------



## jaiganesh

arpitaravalia said:


> just got my visa... yippeee


congrats a lot damn happy for you. all members be ready to recieve visa. i m sure today gonna be the visa grant day


----------



## nkdangar

arpitaravalia said:


> just got my visa... yippeee


Thats a really really good news!!! Did you get the grant letter already?? How did you come to know???


----------



## nkdangar

Good to see that my CO grants visa sometimes, hope she rocks today and clear all 100+ days waiting applicants!!


----------



## arpitaravalia

nkdangar said:


> Thats a really really good news!!! Did you get the grant letter already?? How did you come to know???



yup i recd grant letter by email... so good to see stay until : indefinite


----------



## preet17

arpitaravalia said:


> just got my visa... yippeee


Awesome...what a gr8 day..congrats


----------



## nkdangar

arpitaravalia said:


> yup i recd grant letter by email... so good to see stay until : indefinite


Whos the SCO?


----------



## jaiganesh

arpitaravalia said:


> yup i recd grant letter by email... so good to see stay until : indefinite


do they mention time bound to enter australia on grant letter. if yes how much time do they give


----------



## Harman cheema

Aushub it's your turn now...


----------



## aushub

Harman cheema said:


> Aushub it's your turn now...


dude I really hope man.. Every second every minute I am checking my emails, waiting for a phone call may be.. Just praying that my wife gets it today.. Just praying.. Can't wait..
Anyways very happy for Arpita.. Great news..


----------



## NMANO

*visa grant*

got my visa grant.....


----------



## preet17

arpitaravalia said:


> just got my visa... yippeee


Awesome...what a gr8 day..congrats


----------



## jaiganesh

following mates be ready for visa

1. Sus 76
2. Kharel 76
3. Spousevisa 
4. Nanduu
5. Nkdangar
6. HPT


----------



## jaiganesh

NMANO said:


> got my visa grant.....


congrats mate. are u on SS, under which name?


----------



## Spousevisa

Congrats Arpita,

Hope it's me and Aushub now :fingerscrossed:



arpitaravalia said:


> just got my visa... yippeee


----------



## aushub

jaiganesh said:


> following mates be ready for visa
> 
> 1. Sus 76
> 2. Kharel 76
> 3. Spousevisa
> 4. Nanduu
> 5. Nkdangar
> 6. HPT


I'll sneak in Harman's name too. Poor thing, he has been waiting too..


----------



## NMANO

jaiganesh said:


> congrats mate. are u on SS, under which name?


i tried to add in that but could n't update the SS


----------



## aushub

Two in 10 mins is awesome hit rate.. Hope this continues for the day.. Come on AHC, please give my wife and me a reason to genuinely smile and be happy..



Spousevisa said:


> Congrats Arpita,
> 
> Hope it's me and Aushub now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Spousevisa

Arpita, Who was your sco?


----------



## deepakabc

jaiganesh said:


> following mates be ready for visa
> 
> 1. Sus 76
> 2. Kharel 76
> 3. Spousevisa
> 4. Nanduu
> 5. Nkdangar
> 6. HPT


what about me


----------



## jaiganesh

NMANO said:


> i tried to add in that but could n't update the SS


can you give me details like
dol
date of que etc

so that we can update in ss


----------



## Spousevisa

I hope I get my visa in this week at least.. I don't want to wait until next month


----------



## nkdangar

Spousevisa said:


> I hope I get my visa in this week at least.. I don't want to wait until next month


*You should get it today itself mate:fingerscrossed::yo:*


----------



## aushub

Arpita, if you still around.. Did you have a MARA agent? If yes, did you get an email from Agent or from DIAC directly??


----------



## Harman cheema

Any news from your side aushub???


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations!!*



NMANO said:


> got my visa grant.....


*WOW....you got it!!!


Congratulations .... Enjoy your life!!! eace::bounce::humble::rockon:*

I have added your details to the SS so that all users can see them :smile:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Hey Congrats guys happy for arpita and NMNO. Have a great life ahead.


----------



## Pra-Rads

*Please helpp*

I was asked to undertake TB test in Feb 2013. In april my report was uploaded which showed that I dont have TB but have an increased bone in my lungs. On June 12, I was asked to a repeat chest Xray.
There is some problem with my online e-medical records and the doctor sent my report to Sydney on 14 june via email instead of uploading it.

I am feeling very scared if MOC have received my report in June.......
I am waiting for medical clearance since lat 10 months. 

Has anybody's report been sent via email to MOC ????? Please throw some light on my matter.

I have been waiting for spouse visa 309 since last 15 months !!!


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations Arpita !!!*



arpitaravalia said:


> just got my visa... yippeee


:dance::dance::bounce::bounce:*Congratulations Arpita !!! *:cheer2::cheer2::whoo::whoo::whoo::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## jaiganesh

guys one thing for sure they are granting visa as per date of que not dol.

don't lose patient to wait for atleast 90 days to 120 days.


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> *Cheer up people!!!!*:cheer2:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> *First grant of the month is here!! Rain has started again after a week's drought *:rain: :first:
> 
> Look at Form Response1 sheet User Tomi received his/her grant yesterday!!!
> I'll update the SS as soon as I get to my PC.
> 
> *Lets be HAPPY:biggrin1::lol: for those who are getting it while we wait for our turns.*ray::bored::yawn::rolleyes2:




Congratulations tomi, 
Hope you and your partner have a great life ahead 

:whoo::whoo::whoo: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

jaiganesh said:


> guys one thing for sure they are granting visa as per date of que not dol.
> 
> don't lose patient to wait for atleast 90 days to 120 days.


Yes, that is for sure now. This means I have to wait till 11 months or so.


----------



## Becky26

NMANO said:


> got my visa grant.....


Many congratulations!!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Have a wonderful time with your partner

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

arpitaravalia said:


> just got my visa... yippeee



Finally your wait is over and it is time for you to re-unite with your partner.
Hope you and your partner have a wonderful life ahead.

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Hey nannu,

How are you? If you don't mind you should put up your updated list of applicants from the SS who have got their visas approved and the guess list of the ones who might be getting their approval letters soon. 

Your list is lucky/accurate guess for quite a few people and is a motivation for some like myself; seeing the queue becoming short and that the people are getting their visas at a slow but steady pace.

How many people have been ticked off the list and who are the new ones on it.
Look forward to your reply.
Thanks heaps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jaiganesh

Srsrsrsr said:


> Yes, that is for sure now. This means I have to wait till 11 months or so.


looking the trend even i have to wait for 10 months. dont' worry mate think positive be active on forum so that we can share our feelings.

can you guys pls share howz life in australia as i have not been there before.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

jaiganesh said:


> looking the trend even i have to wait for 10 months. dont' worry mate think positive be active on forum so that we can share our feelings.
> 
> can you guys pls share howz life in australia as i have not been there before.


Well life here is good. I mean in terms of security, life style, basic needs and all. But it depends on each person expectation and all I guess. But I dont want to wait that long. I mean why do we have to wait that long. This wait is already killing us.


----------



## Becky26

jaiganesh said:


> looking the trend even i have to wait for 10 months. dont' worry mate think positive be active on forum so that we can share our feelings.
> 
> can you guys pls share howz life in australia as i have not been there before.




From my experience of life in Australia of over 4 years was outstanding. As a teenage girl I moved to Australia after finishing my grade 12 to study my Bachelors Degree in Brisbane.
I had never stayed out of home or away from my parents in my entire life at the age of 18 years. It was hard trying too picture what life was going to be like in a new country, to be honest it was scary. No one to help me with my anything. I had to do everything on my own. But one thing is for sure, that experience made me independent.

Things are very different over there. It is very hard for someone to imagine who has never been there. I mean no disrespect but in a good way. It will be an amazing surprise for you when you get there.

*First difference is that Australia is a "First World Country".* Things are very organised (except for their immigration department, LOL), there is no corruption, no one asking for bribe to get your work done, people care for each other, pollution is hard to find, roads are super clean, no pot holes any where, there is speed limit that everyone follows, no one litters/spits tobacco on the roads (there is a $150 fine for spitting/littering), if you have a dog and he/she poops on the road, the owner has to pick it up otherwise you will have to pay fines, no one breaks the queue may it be in a bank, at a grocery store, at the doctors, etc.

Most of the people working in the government offices are very polite, understanding and helpful. Cops are understanding as well. They don't harass you unless you are breaking the rules. If you do happen to break the rules you might get lucky once and the officer might let you go after a warning but if you are caught again, you pay a ginormous fine, there is no getting away from paying the fine if you try and bribe the police officer. Even if you try to bribe them you might even end up in Court for bribing the police. *So pointer here "DON'T BREAK THE RULES AND DEFINITELY DO NOT BRIBE ANYONE"*
Sorry to say but bribe (FACILITY FEES is what I call it) is one thing you cannot survive without in India if you are trying to get something done in a government office in India.

People are so helpful (I'm mainly talking about Brisbane city because that's where I have spent majority of my life when I was in Australia) that if someone would look lost they would stop and help them with directions. One lady when I was new to Brisbane, asked me to walk with her and she will show me where the office was that I was looking for. I mean who does that.
My personal experience, Australians are very nice, polite and understanding people. Never had any incident of racism. 
*Australians are very welcoming people with a good sense of humor.*

*
The best thing about Australia is that their government looks after their people *unlike the Indian government where all our taxes go into our ministers personal bank accounts

People pay 35%-42% of their salary as tax depending on how much money you're earning in a year. That is a lot of tax if you ask people but that tax is put towards the development of the country, their health system is amazing, education system is amazing. There is free school education for children and government pays loans to students who want to go to university. 

There is much less crime. Because the there is no getting away if do commit a crime. If you do something wrong, you pay for it, either in money or by doing jail time. 

*One reason why I absolutely admire Australia is because women are treated equally and with RESPECT. Women and Children are looked after by the government, country and mainly its people*.
In the last 4 years I was in Australia I came across maybe 2 cases or rape. And those people are given punishment by the court both in monetary terms and jail time. The society is so aware about looking after their kids that there is pretty much no child rape cases. Unlike India, no one give a rats ass to the rising rape case may it be women or kids. The police are rapists for God's sake. People who are meant to protect us are the enemies, who do you trust?
The rules are very tough when it comes to children in Australia. They have child services who keeps tabs on parents as to if they are doing the right thing. Not making their kids work when they are meant to go to school (Child Labor- Big problem in India).


These are just a few things I could come up with from the top of my head.
Hope this helps.


Kind Regards,
Becky

PS- Sorry about the long post


----------



## aushub

Bullz eye.. You have nailed it.. I am in Brisbane and I couldn't agree more with you..



Becky26 said:


> From my experience of life in Australia of over 4 years was outstanding.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
> 
> PS- Sorry about the long post


----------



## aushub

Spousevisa, harman, Nkd, Deepak? Any updates people?


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> Hey nannu,
> 
> How are you? If you don't mind you should put up your updated list of applicants from the SS who have got their visas approved and the guess list of the ones who might be getting their approval letters soon.
> 
> Your list is lucky/accurate guess for quite a few people and is a motivation for some like myself; seeing the queue becoming short and that the people are getting their visas at a slow but steady pace.
> 
> How many people have been ticked off the list and who are the new ones on it.
> Look forward to your reply.
> Thanks heaps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky,

Thank you!!

I stopped updating my lists because there are many other lists doing rounds on the forum. So I stepped aside.

I have added a new sheet in the SS that has graphs of Total Files Queued in a Months vs Files still in queue from that month. There is another graph for no. of monthly grants. 

I will update my list if our forum friends want me to do so, If someone else wants to take that up, they are welcome to do so.

Nannu


----------



## Becky26

aushub said:


> Bullz eye.. You have nailed it.. I am in Brisbane and I couldn't agree more with you..


Thanks aushub. I think other big cities in Australia like Sydney and Melbourne have a tiny bit more crime rate compared to Brisbane because of their population.

I absolutely love Brisbane!!! Thank God I never moved to Sydney or Melbourne. Jobs are hard to find as well


----------



## nannu

*Summary Graphs in SS*

Hello Forum Friends,

Since the trend is that visa's are being granted according to the queued date, I have added a new sheet in the SS *"Summary Graphs"* that has graphs of Total Files Queued in a Months vs Files still in queue from that month. There is another graph for no. of monthly grants. 

Please go through the sheet and let me know if it would add any value to the SS. 

Nannu


----------



## Harman cheema

aushub said:


> Spousevisa, harman, Nkd, Deepak? Any updates people?


Not from my end...


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> I stopped updating my lists because there are many other lists doing rounds on the forum. So I stepped aside.
> 
> I have added a new sheet in the SS that has graphs of Total Files Queued in a Months vs Files still in queue from that month. There is another graph for no. of monthly grants.
> 
> I will update my list if our forum friends want me to do so, If someone else wants to take that up, they are welcome to do so.
> 
> Nannu



I think your lists are pretty accurate and as you started with the list work, you should do it. By the looks of it, your experience is pretty helpful for the others. Your list at lest gives me hope for my visa not sure how the others feel.

But I think you should update your list. Thanks a lot!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## manv1983

nannu said:


> Hello Forum Friends,
> 
> Since the trend is that visa's are being granted according to the queued date, I have added a new sheet in the SS *"Summary Graphs"* that has graphs of Total Files Queued in a Months vs Files still in queue from that month. There is another graph for no. of monthly grants.
> 
> Please go through the sheet and let me know if it would add any value to the SS.
> 
> Nannu


Nice job done !! I have a suggestion if you can update the spreadsheet average timings from Dec-2012 which is already there , but Average days in queue before visa is showing from Jul-2012 if you can change that to Dec 2012 & also total number of days for visa is also showing from Jul - 2012 if you can change that to Dec -2012 !! we can have good picture of latest trends !!

And also if we can trim the list and remove the people who already have got visas in 2012 and only keep who are still in processing from 2012 and we can keep all 2013 applicants 

I will appreciate if you can do that too !!


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> Hello Forum Friends,
> 
> Since the trend is that visa's are being granted according to the queued date, I have added a new sheet in the SS *"Summary Graphs"* that has graphs of Total Files Queued in a Months vs Files still in queue from that month. There is another graph for no. of monthly grants.
> 
> Please go through the sheet and let me know if it would add any value to the SS.
> 
> Nannu



Great work!!!! Helps a lot 

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## jaiganesh

becky

thanks a lot for wonderful information


----------



## cute1987

Great job... heartily thank Nannu and SRVJ for this great job...


----------



## Becky26

jaiganesh said:


> becky
> 
> thanks a lot for wonderful information



No problem! Here to help.
If you have more questions, feel free to ask.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## arpitaravalia

Hi, thanks alot evrryone... i can enter australia anytym until some date in may 2014... i guess its the date of my PCC.. 

Hope u guyes get ur visa asap... ill be arnd this forum for a while ask me any questions if u want.. or else send me a pvt msg...


----------



## Spousevisa

I finally got my grant letter just now.. I just informed my husband and you all are next whom I am informing.... I am so so so happy today....
Aushub, Harman, NKdangar, I hope you guys get your grants soon now... I really hope for you guys from the bottom of my heart... 
You three guys have always given me support from your posts... When I felt low or lost hope you people have asked me to keep faith and hang around... God bless you all and grant you all a visa soon....
MY sco is Mausami Sadana


----------



## deepakabc

no visa updates at my end...


----------



## Becky26

Spousevisa said:


> I finally got my grant letter just now.. I just informed my husband and you all are next whom I am informing.... I am so so so happy today....
> Aushub, Harman, NKdangar, I hope you guys get your grants soon now... I really hope for you guys from the bottom of my heart...
> You three guys have always given me support from your posts... When I felt low or lost hope you people have asked me to keep faith and hang around... God bless you all and grant you all a visa soon....


Congratulations o you n your husband
lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Have a great life ahead

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Harman cheema

Spousevisa said:


> I finally got my grant letter just now.. I just informed my husband and you all are next whom I am informing.... I am so so so happy today....
> Aushub, Harman, NKdangar, I hope you guys get your grants soon now... I really hope for you guys from the bottom of my heart...
> You three guys have always given me support from your posts... When I felt low or lost hope you people have asked me to keep faith and hang around... God bless you all and grant you all a visa soon....
> MY sco is Mausami Sadana


Yippieeee very happy for you spousevisa... Wish u very happy married lyf..


----------



## Spousevisa

Thank you so much Harman .. I still can't believe I have finally got it.. 
I want you guys to get your grants now 



Harman cheema said:


> Yippieeee very happy for you spousevisa... Wish u very happy married lyf..


----------



## Spousevisa

Thank you becky 



Becky26 said:


> Congratulations o you n your husband
> lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Have a great life ahead
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Showers of blessing*

Thank God that there have been so many grants today. AHC is on the roll today; 
4 Visa Grants in one day, feels like they are making up for the lost days, hahaha
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
Congratulations to all those who got their grants today and good luck to those waiting. 

Don't loose hope. Happiness is not very far away.
ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## jaiganesh

Spousevisa said:


> I finally got my grant letter just now.. I just informed my husband and you all are next whom I am informing.... I am so so so happy today....
> Aushub, Harman, NKdangar, I hope you guys get your grants soon now... I really hope for you guys from the bottom of my heart...
> You three guys have always given me support from your posts... When I felt low or lost hope you people have asked me to keep faith and hang around... God bless you all and grant you all a visa soon....
> MY sco is Mausami Sadana


Congratulation damn happy for you


----------



## manv1983

I hope this is just a drizzling (of visas) . Rain is yet to come !!!


----------



## Spousevisa

Thank you Jaiganesh 



jaiganesh said:


> Congratulation damn happy for you


----------



## jaiganesh

One got grant

1. Sus 76
2. Kharel 76
*3. Spousevisa *
4. Nanduu
5. Nkdangar
6. HPT


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Wow really happy for you guys. Now I can understand it is happening according to queue date. Hail to AHC system. Jay ho jay ho...))


----------



## aarvee

So glad today for people who got their visas.. spousevisa, arpita, mano and toby..
and for those who are waiting.. hold tight.. its on its way..
this day has brought so much of hope..


----------



## sadface

Spousevisa said:


> I finally got my grant letter just now.. I just informed my husband and you all are next whom I am informing.... I am so so so happy today....
> Aushub, Harman, NKdangar, I hope you guys get your grants soon now... I really hope for you guys from the bottom of my heart...
> You three guys have always given me support from your posts... When I felt low or lost hope you people have asked me to keep faith and hang around... God bless you all and grant you all a visa soon....
> MY sco is Mausami Sadana


:whoo::violin:


----------



## abhisek

Congrats people who got grant today....have a blast and get ready for a new life now...may you all have success in whatever you do...


----------



## nannu

*Here's the New List*



Becky26 said:


> I think your lists are pretty accurate and as you started with the list work, you should do it. By the looks of it, your experience is pretty helpful for the others. Your list at lest gives me hope for my visa not sure how the others feel.
> 
> But I think you should update your list. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!! *


*Exceptional Case*
*1. Balhary* (Can't really guess when, because of the recent post by Balhary about additional docs.)


*Others**
1. Nanduu
2. Harman Cheema
3. Nkdangar
4. HPT
5. ama04138739
6. Kanu
7. Vaibhav9099
8. Rimz
9. YehDooriyan
10. Ozvisa
11. PMB
12. dil482
13. Deepakabc
14. Meena
15. Msam
16. Suzan
17. Veena
18. Riyaz
19. CB
20. Rajk*


*Inactive Users*
*1. Mounika
2. Bhawani82
3. Ud
4. Sus76
5. Kharel76*

I have not included the users who have already received visa in September.


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> :dance::dance::bounce::bounce:*Congratulations Arpita !!! *:cheer2::cheer2::whoo::whoo::whoo::rockon::rockon::rockon:





nannu said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!! *
> 
> 
> *Exceptional Case*
> *1. Balhary* (Can't really guess when, because of the recent post by Balhary about additional docs.)
> 
> 
> *Others**
> 1. Nanduu
> 2. Harman Cheema
> 3. Nkdangar
> 4. HPT
> 5. ama04138739
> 6. Kanu
> 7. Vaibhav9099
> 8. Rimz
> 9. YehDooriyan
> 10. Ozvisa
> 11. PMB
> 12. dil482
> 13. Deepakabc
> 14. Meena
> 15. Msam
> 16. Suzan
> 17. Veena
> 18. Riyaz
> 19. CB
> 20. Rajk*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> *1. Mounika
> 2. Bhawani82
> 3. Ud
> 4. Sus76
> 5. Kharel76*
> 
> I have not included the users who have already received visa in September.





Thaaaaaaaaanks nannu!!!!
And good luck to all

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Sdarri

*Hi*



sadface said:


> :whoo::violin:


Many many congratulations


----------



## nannu

Spousevisa said:


> I finally got my grant letter just now.. I just informed my husband and you all are next whom I am informing.... I am so so so happy today....
> Aushub, Harman, NKdangar, I hope you guys get your grants soon now... I really hope for you guys from the bottom of my heart...
> You three guys have always given me support from your posts... When I felt low or lost hope you people have asked me to keep faith and hang around... God bless you all and grant you all a visa soon....
> MY sco is Mausami Sadana


*Congratulations !!!!! Have a happy married life!!!!*
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Spousevisa

Thank You Abhisek 



abhisek said:


> Congrats people who got grant today....have a blast and get ready for a new life now...may you all have success in whatever you do...


----------



## NMANO

*thanks*



Becky26 said:


> Many congratulations!!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Have a wonderful time with your partner
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


thank you becky.....


----------



## nannu

manv1983 said:


> Nice job done !! I have a suggestion if you can update the spreadsheet average timings from Dec-2012 which is already there , but Average days in queue before visa is showing from Jul-2012 if you can change that to Dec 2012 & also total number of days for visa is also showing from Jul - 2012 if you can change that to Dec -2012 !! we can have good picture of latest trends !!
> 
> And also if we can trim the list and remove the people who already have got visas in 2012 and only keep who are still in processing from 2012 and we can keep all 2013 applicants
> 
> I will appreciate if you can do that too !!


Hi Manv, 

SRVJ is the one who has the full access to the SS and has linked the sheet to other places like the site that he has created. So I will not be able to make the changes in the SS.
I think deleting the people who have already got the visa will not be a good idea. But I have added the averages since Dec 2012 in the Summary Graphs sheet. 

I hope that will be helpful. 

Nannu


----------



## Becky26

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing good. 

I know this is not the right place where I should be posting this question but I am desperately in need of help regarding my husband's Indian Tourist Visa.

*Below is OUR story:-*
We got married in Brisbane at the State Registry. 
My husband and I have been together (also living together) for over 2 and a half years before we got married.
I went to Australia on a student visa and then I met my husband during that time.

Now that my student visa was about to end, my husband suggested that I should just apply for a defacto/spouse visa not a student visa extension as I wanted to do my master's degree in Australia as well.
I was in Australia for 4 and a half years in total.

In that process, I applied for my partner visa before we got married in Dec 2012. Paid $3060 for the Partner Visa Application. 
We got married in March 2013. In that 2 months and a bit, I was informed that my partner visa application (at the time) was denied. The reason for denial was that I *"didn't submit enough evidence" of our relationship.*

I was not able to submit my marriage certificate at the DIAC till it was too late.

So the compliance officer suggested that the only option for me was to leave Australia and apply again offshore. Not that I wanted to do that after I had lost $3060.

My husband didn't want me to go though the paperwork alone so we both left Australia on May 22nd, 2013.

*So we applied for my spouse visa again on July 19th, 2013 (309 this time) and are waiting for the processing of our case.* 
My husband and I are in India living with my parents.
He has no family connection with India in regards to heritage. He is a white Australian with European and New Zealander ancestors.



*OUR PROBLEM:-*
I have been on the internet for about 4 months trying to find a way to extend/convert my husband's tourist visa to Entry (X) Visa. 
We even went to the Indian Consulate when we were in Brisbane to get the right information but even they are giving us answers which don't match with the information I have found on "Bureau of Immigration, Ministry of External Affairs India" website.

What I have found after my online research is that he is eligible for an Entry Visa as he is married to an Indian National but the Indian Consulate has told me that he is not eligible.

The eligibility criteria for an Entry Visa is mentioned in the link below:
*http://www.vfs-in-au.net/pdf/EntryVi...ist.pdf‎*

It clearly states that he is eligible for one but the Consulate gave us very different information.

Since we have been in India, we have been to a few travel agents in my city (Agra) and 90% of them said that the only condition when the External Affairs converts a visa to Entry (X) Visa is when there are medical issues i.e. if my husband needs medical help. 

*While the website of Ministry of External Affairs and Bureau of Immigration state that if the foreigner is a spouse/child of an Indian citizen they are eligible for the conversion of their tourist visa to Entry (X) Visa.*


Different links tell me a different story and have not been able to find the accurate answer. 

My husband's Tourist Visa expires on November 10th, 2013. We don't know what to do to stay together. He even quit his job to come to India with me, and after all that the rules and regulations of our countries seem like they are trying to separate us.

Guys, if anyone has any knowledge on how we should go about with this issue, I would be very grateful to you for your help. 
ray:ray:ray: 
I need help!!!!!!

Thank you so much!
Look forward to your suggestions.

Kind Regards, 
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

hello all .
big big congratulations to all who got the grants.
with their visa grants everyone had a good smiling day.
As all were so much frustrated and depressed one day before...now the forum is bright and colourful with smilies and wishes..


----------



## Amaanisingh

hi all


Do u think my husband being here in india from past 5 months and more till our spouse visa comes can create any issue with our spouse visa processing?
like can c.o raise a question about him being away and not earning anything..and can ask us like how we will handle our finances after the grant..?

this thing came up in our mind today...
as we went to some local agent FOR TV HELP..
he asked us about this?
do u have any knowledge about this?

as we were thinking if it creates a problem then he should go back and continue with his job.

please help
too much frustrated and irritated from this VISA


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> hi all
> 
> 
> Do u think my husband being here in india from past 5 months and more till our spouse visa comes can create any issue with our spouse visa processing?
> like can c.o raise a question about him being away and not earning anything..and can ask us like how we will handle our finances after the grant..?
> 
> this thing came up in our mind today...
> as we went to some local agent FOR TV HELP..
> he asked us about this?
> do u have any knowledge about this?
> 
> as we were thinking if it creates a problem then he should go back and continue with his job.
> 
> please help
> too much frustrated and irritated from this VISA


I don't think there should be a problem with your husband in India, as long as he can prove that he can support you. The spouse visa has full work rights with it so even if he doesn't have enough money to show funds, there shouldn't be a problem with that either cause you can work full-time.

There used to be a funds column in the old Sponsor Form (40SP) but immigration removed that column. Even if your husband doesn't have enough money to prove he can support you, they can't deny you your visa because you are married. 
That's what I think

My husband's employer wouldn't give him time off to him so he could come to India with me so he quit his job. At least your husband has an employer to go back to LOL


----------



## saras712

Spousevisa said:


> I finally got my grant letter just now.. I just informed my husband and you all are next whom I am informing.... I am so so so happy today....
> Aushub, Harman, NKdangar, I hope you guys get your grants soon now... I really hope for you guys from the bottom of my heart...
> You three guys have always given me support from your posts... When I felt low or lost hope you people have asked me to keep faith and hang around... God bless you all and grant you all a visa soon....
> MY sco is Mausami Sadana


Congretslane:lane::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## saras712

Many many congrets and happy marriage life ahead to spousevisa, arpita, mano.:violin::violin::violin::clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## saras712

Great Work Nannu


----------



## dil482

*14 to go next*

Hi all,

According to my expectation these 14 should get visa next (between 22nd May - 10th June):

Kharel76
Sus76
Nanduu
Nkdangar
cheema
HPT
Kanu
Ama04138739
Vaibhav9099
Ozvisa
PMB
Yehdooriyan
Riyaz
Dil482


All the very best & keep hopes...eace::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nkdangar

*Congo*



Spousevisa said:


> I finally got my grant letter just now.. I just informed my husband and you all are next whom I am informing.... I am so so so happy today....
> Aushub, Harman, NKdangar, I hope you guys get your grants soon now... I really hope for you guys from the bottom of my heart...
> You three guys have always given me support from your posts... When I felt low or lost hope you people have asked me to keep faith and hang around... God bless you all and grant you all a visa soon....
> MY sco is Mausami Sadana.
> 
> *Congratulations!!! Very Very happy for you!!*


----------



## nkdangar

nkdangar said:


> *You should get it today itself mate:fingerscrossed::yo:*


Spouevisa, i told you yesterday, you should get the visa.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> I don't think there should be a problem with your husband in India, as long as he can prove that he can support you. The spouse visa has full work rights with it so even if he doesn't have enough money to show funds, there shouldn't be a problem with that either cause you can work full-time.
> 
> There used to be a funds column in the old Sponsor Form (40SP) but immigration removed that column. Even if your husband doesn't have enough money to prove he can support you, they can't deny you your visa because you are married.
> That's what I think
> 
> My husband's employer wouldn't give him time off to him so he could come to India with me so he quit his job. At least your husband has an employer to go back to LOL



Hi becky..
Thank you dear..
That is such a big time relief..
And yes we have a letter from employer that whenever my husband will be back he can continue that job anytime.

Oh thank you ..
My husband was quite depressed as he din't wanted to go back alone leaving me n specially our 2 yr girl..
So now all well and good..


----------



## nkdangar

105 days Not Out!!!!!

Expecting the visa grant this afternoon!!!


----------



## klight12

congrats to those who got their visa..........nice start of the month........


----------



## aushub

106 days completed.. 107th running today.. This is called serious Limbo.. No clue what's going to happen next.. Not sure when we are going to get the visa.. Clueless..


----------



## nkdangar

aushub said:


> 106 days completed.. 107th running today.. This is called serious Limbo.. No clue what's going to happen next.. Not sure when we are going to get the visa.. Clueless..


Today is our day mate!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Harman cheema

nkdangar said:


> Today is our day mate!!:fingerscrossed:


Predict something today as well... We 3 ( aushub, nkd, harman) are running in front of queue...


----------



## nkdangar

Harman cheema said:


> Predict something today as well... We 3 ( aushub, nkd, harman) are running in front of queue...


*Get ready to wish each other very very sooon!!:typing:*


----------



## aushub

I am not sure about our visa, but I will certainily wish you all very soon.. Good luck to everyone..


----------



## merrylands

I would appreciate if the site moderators can arrange on a spreadsheet on SS all latest grants on date basis


----------



## nkdangar

aushub said:


> I am not sure about our visa, but I will certainily wish you all very soon.. Good luck to everyone..


*:yo: Don't think negative at all, visa is on the way:israel:*


----------



## chiragb

*Aug2013- Closed*

*Month :* *August *


*Total Days *: *31*


*Total Grant :**21 *

_(Leeon;Dodi2all;Shammi;Exodus;Aary;destinyatdoors; Ganesh44337;Mohit101;Ram;Srinipushpa;Aashmi;Foram. 886,Simvik,Vinodreddy_y,Fatal_milk,Rashu,SRVJ,Farkot,Shuriti,Rpandit,Mohit101) _


*Public holiday *:*11 *


*Working days:** 20*


*21 Down in 20 Working Days*


----------



## merrylands

aushub said:


> I am not sure about our visa, but I will certainily wish you all very soon.. Good luck to everyone..


Have been impatiently waiting for last 8 months and counting for no apparent reason.

AHC should make them TOP priority regardless of qued date - Time, no doubt is the most critical factor contributing on the stress


----------



## chiragb

*September - 2013 (Open)*

*Month :* *September-2013 *


*Days So Far(04-09-2013) *: *4*


*Grant so Far :**4 *

_(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi) _


*Public holiday *:*1 *


*Working days:** 3*


*4 Down in 3 Working Days*


----------



## arpitaravalia

Spousevisa said:


> I finally got my grant letter just now.. I just informed my husband and you all are next whom I am informing.... I am so so so happy today....
> Aushub, Harman, NKdangar, I hope you guys get your grants soon now... I really hope for you guys from the bottom of my heart...
> You three guys have always given me support from your posts... When I felt low or lost hope you people have asked me to keep faith and hang around... God bless you all and grant you all a visa soon....
> MY sco is Mausami Sadana



Congratulations.... really very happy for u... where in australia are u gonna stay?


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Aushub,

I genuinely hope that your wife gets her visa today... She will I am sure 



aushub said:


> 106 days completed.. 107th running today.. This is called serious Limbo.. No clue what's going to happen next.. Not sure when we are going to get the visa.. Clueless..


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Arpita,

Thank you so much.. Will be going to Canberra.. 



arpitaravalia said:


> Congratulations.... really very happy for u... where in australia are u gonna stay?


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi NKdangar,

Thank you so much 
Now it's time for you all to get the grants.. 



nkdangar said:


> Spousevisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my grant letter just now.. I just informed my husband and you all are next whom I am informing.... I am so so so happy today....
> Aushub, Harman, NKdangar, I hope you guys get your grants soon now... I really hope for you guys from the bottom of my heart...
> You three guys have always given me support from your posts... When I felt low or lost hope you people have asked me to keep faith and hang around... God bless you all and grant you all a visa soon....
> MY sco is Mausami Sadana.
> 
> *Congratulations!!! Very Very happy for you!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## Harman cheema

Hii spousevisa.. What r u doing on internet.. Go out for shopping.. Pack ur bags


----------



## shilga

chiragb said:


> *Month :* *August *
> 
> 
> *Total Days *: *31*
> 
> 
> *Total Grant :**21 *
> 
> _(Leeon;Dodi2all;Shammi;Exodus;Aary;destinyatdoors; Ganesh44337;Mohit101;Ram;Srinipushpa;Aashmi;Foram. 886,Simvik,Vinodreddy_y,Fatal_milk,Rashu,SRVJ,Farkot,Shuriti,Rpandit,Mohit101) _
> 
> 
> *Public holiday *:*11 *
> 
> 
> *Working days:** 20*
> 
> 
> *21 Down in 20 Working Days*[/QUOT
> 
> Somewhere in this forum chat I read that TEJIVERMA DOL 22/5/2012 got grant letter in 08/2013


----------



## Spousevisa

:thumb:



Harman cheema said:


> Hii spousevisa.. What r u doing on internet.. Go out for shopping.. Pack ur bags


----------



## nkdangar

*I think now there will be no TFN update, you will get the grant letter straightaway!!!*


----------



## arpitaravalia

nkdangar, aushub n harman hopefully tdy is ur day..


----------



## Harman cheema

arpitaravalia said:


> nkdangar, aushub n harman hopefully tdy is ur day..


Thanx arpita for your support


----------



## jaiganesh

guys be ready today gonna beat yesterdays record.


----------



## aushub

Folks, I dont intend to dash anybodys hopes. But we really don't know the modus operandi of ahc delhi and we don't know for sure if they'll grant visas today like yesterday. They have the habit of putting things on hold inexplicably which turns me off big time..

Plz remember, disappointment is always due to expectation.. I pray that they grant my wifes visa today, but they haven't heard to my wishes all these days.. I dont know whats in store for us today..


----------



## jaiganesh

*Applications Forwarded for Decision *

If cases are assessed as meeting all requirements they are forwarded for final assessment and decision. 

There are currently several hundred applications awaiting final assessment, so it can take some time before the final assessment is undetaken.

When an application reaches the point of final assessment, if nothing further is required, you will be notified of the decision at that time.

Most applications are decided within the indicative processing time of 7 months.

*AHC should change above information from their site.*


----------



## Harman cheema

aushub said:


> Folks, I dont intend to dash anybodys hopes. But we really don't know the modus operandi of ahc delhi and we don't know for sure if they'll grant visas today like yesterday. They have the habit of putting things on hold inexplicably which turns me off big time..
> 
> Plz remember, disappointment is always due to expectation.. I pray that they grant my wifes visa today, but they haven't heard to my wishes all these days.. I dont know whats in store for us today..


Any update bro??


----------



## nkdangar

Harman cheema said:


> Any update bro??


*The favorite grant times are around 12 noon and 5 pm:fingerscrossed: *


----------



## Nanduu

Hello everyone! 
I got my Visa today.


----------



## Harman cheema

Nanduu said:


> Hello everyone!
> I got my Visa today.


Congrates nanduu


----------



## aushub

*MY DEAR VIRTUAL FAMILY,

I take immense pleasure in advicing you all that my wife has got her visa.. Just sometime back we received an email from DIAC that she has been granted the visa.

Thank you to one and all.. Nannu, SRVJ great work with the SS and statistics.. Singh_26, Harman, Nkd, Spousevisa, Arpita for all your support..

I pray that each and everyone gets their visa soon. My god be with you all.

Hearty congratulations to my wife and for every grant from yesterday.. My AHC grant many many more today..*


----------



## nkdangar

Nanduu said:


> Hello everyone!
> I got my Visa today.


*VERY VERY HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! CONGO:rockon::rockon::first:*


----------



## nkdangar

aushub said:


> *MY DEAR VIRTUAL FAMILY,
> 
> I take immense please in advicing you all that my wife has got her visa.. Just sometime back we received an email from DIAC that she has been granted the visa.
> 
> Thank you to one and all.. Nannu, SRVJ great work with the SS and statistics.. Singh_26, Harman, Nkd, Spousevisa, Arpita for all your support..
> 
> I pray that each and everyone gets their visa soon. My god be with you all.
> 
> Hearty congratulations to my wife and for every grant from yesterday.. My AHC grant many many more today..*


*TOLD YOU THIS MORNING MATE!!!! NEVER BE NEGATIVE:rockon:*


----------



## Harman cheema

aushub said:


> *MY DEAR VIRTUAL FAMILY,
> 
> I take immense please in advicing you all that my wife has got her visa.. Just sometime back we received an email from DIAC that she has been granted the visa.
> 
> Thank you to one and all.. Nannu, SRVJ great work with the SS and statistics.. Singh_26, Harman, Nkd, Spousevisa, Arpita for all your support..
> 
> I pray that each and everyone gets their visa soon. My god be with you all.
> 
> Hearty congratulations to my wife and for every grant from yesterday.. My AHC grant many many more today..*


Congrats bro... Finaly ur wait is over... Now u ll be with ur wife soon... Happy 4 u...


----------



## OZVISA

Congrts nanduu and aushub


----------



## jaiganesh

Nandu and Ashub

congratulation and very happy for you. wish you a great life ahead


----------



## nkdangar

*i think files queued on 22 may would be cleared out today!!!*


----------



## jaiganesh

One gone more to come for below frnds.

Kharel76
Sus76
*Nanduu*
Nkdangar
cheema
HPT
Kanu
Ama04138739
Vaibhav9099
Ozvisa
PMB
Yehdooriyan
Riyaz
Dil482


----------



## Harman cheema

nkdangar said:


> *i think files queued on 22 may would be cleared out today!!!*


Yes n i hope by the end of day we ll get our visa otherwise tomorrow we ll get it


----------



## nkdangar

Harman cheema said:


> Yes n i hope by the end of day we ll get our visa otherwise tomorrow we ll get it


*AS I SAID, THERE WILL BE ANOTHER LOT AT AROUND 5 PM, AND I WISH GOOD FOR BOTH OF US:fingerscrossed:*


----------



## Harman cheema

I wish too...


----------



## aushub

Truly hope so.. all 22nds today and all may by before end of next week...


----------



## aarvee

Nanduu and Aushub.. Congratulations.. Very Happy for you both.. 

NKdangar and Harman.. Hold on. You guys are gonna celebrate next..

Wishes and Prayers..


----------



## Becky26

Nanduu said:


> Hello everyone!
> I got my Visa today.


Congratulations!!!!! Have a wonderful life with your partner 
lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## mhnmj

Hi Forum Mates,

Happy for those who received their Visa grant letters so far it gives hopes to others as well.

I have a situation here and would highly appreciate if anyone can advice/suggest.
My wife has applied for her spouse visa in May 2013 and I was in India at that time with her.Her case progress is already been maintained in SS.

Now She is 7 months pregnant, her due date is Nov last week, we have already informed this to her CO during her medicals and she is well aware of this.

As per the average time in SS her Visa grant should come around 1st week of Nov 2013 however that would be too late for her to travel as her last date of travelling is mid Oct. I am in Aus, now I am thinking of applying her TV and go for the private medical ( no idea how much it would cost) for delivery in Australia but then for her 100/309 visa grant she has to leave Aus.

Called the AHC in Delhi they said her case has no special circumstances that would grant her visa soon. Is there anyone out their who is in the same position any advice can help.

It was hard for me to come to Aus alone leaving her at this stage. Pray that she gets her visa grant soon.

Congrats again to All who got their visa's.

Cheers


----------



## Becky26

aushub said:


> *MY DEAR VIRTUAL FAMILY,
> 
> I take immense pleasure in advicing you all that my wife has got her visa.. Just sometime back we received an email from DIAC that she has been granted the visa.
> 
> Thank you to one and all.. Nannu, SRVJ great work with the SS and statistics.. Singh_26, Harman, Nkd, Spousevisa, Arpita for all your support..
> 
> I pray that each and everyone gets their visa soon. My god be with you all.
> 
> Hearty congratulations to my wife and for every grant from yesterday.. My AHC grant many many more today..*



Many congratulations to you and your wife.
lane:lane:lane: 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

*Nanduu and Ashub...*

*Heartiest congratulations to both of you !!! :cheer2: *


----------



## preet17

Nanduu said:


> Hello everyone!
> I got my Visa today.


Awesome...have a great life ahead n be positive about life its precious...


----------



## abhisek

Nanduu said:


> Hello everyone!
> I got my Visa today.


Congrats......n I hope you read my previous post as to your reply....


----------



## sadface

Nanduu said:


> Hello everyone!
> I got my Visa today.


:humble::drum:


----------



## preet17

I'll reckon u should ask the doc if it is safe to travel during this time or not..then step forward


----------



## aushub

*Thank you all lovely forum members AKA virtual family members for your wishes and lovely thoughts.. Let's hope to cross paths in future too sometime and hopefully in Australia..
This forum is a great resource of information and inspiration. Nanuu thanks once again, great job with an accurate list of prediction and for running such a wonderful too in the form of SS

I sincerely hope and pray that you all get your/your spouse' visa at the earliest and you all reunite soon..*


----------



## nkdangar

*y e s !!!!!*


----------



## nkdangar

*just got the grant letter!!!*


----------



## Harman cheema

nkdangar said:


> *y e s !!!!!*


Got it???


----------



## nkdangar

*SOOOOOOOOOOO HAAAPYYYlane:*


----------



## Harman cheema

nkdangar said:


> *just got the grant letter!!!*


Congrats bro wish u very happy married life...


----------



## nkdangar

aushub said:


> *thank you all lovely forum members aka virtual family members for your wishes and lovely thoughts.. Let's hope to cross paths in future too sometime and hopefully in australia..
> This forum is a great resource of information and inspiration. Nanuu thanks once again, great job with an accurate list of prediction and for running such a wonderful too in the form of ss
> 
> i sincerely hope and pray that you all get your/your spouse' visa at the earliest and you all reunite soon..*


*
told you very soon we will be wishing each other!!!*


----------



## sadface

nkdangar said:


> *SOOOOOOOOOOO HAAAPYYYlane:*


:second:lane:


----------



## Sdarri

nkdangar said:


> *just got the grant letter!!!*


Many many congratulations..... Wish you all the happiness in your future life!!!


----------



## abhisek

nkdangar said:


> *just got the grant letter!!!*


Congrats nkdangar


----------



## nkdangar

harman cheema said:


> congrats bro wish u very happy married life...


*now i just want to here from you, that you got the visa!!!!

Want leave this forum until then...*


----------



## preet17

nkdangar said:


> *just got the grant letter!!!*


Omg what a another day..AHC is making score's today..congrats have a awesome life ahead...


----------



## ABS369

Hi All,

I am following this forum since long time now.. like you all i have also applied for 309 subclass visa. I have received a call from my CO on 27th of Aug. I am currently in Australia and will be departing to India on 10th Sept.

i have a question now:
can i apply for another tourist visa once i am back in india to fly back... or can i get a bridging visa?


----------



## Sdarri

nkdangar said:


> *just got the grant letter!!!*


Many many congratulations..... Wish you all the happiness in your future life!!!


----------



## Sdarri

aushub said:


> *Thank you all lovely forum members AKA virtual family members for your wishes and lovely thoughts.. Let's hope to cross paths in future too sometime and hopefully in Australia..
> This forum is a great resource of information and inspiration. Nanuu thanks once again, great job with an accurate list of prediction and for running such a wonderful too in the form of SS
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray that you all get your/your spouse' visa at the earliest and you all reunite soon..*


Congratulations....... Wish u all the happiness


----------



## nkdangar

*received the most awaited email of my life from mausami sadana!!*


----------



## Sdarri

Nanduu said:


> Hello everyone!
> I got my Visa today.


 Many many congratulations..... All the best wishes your way


----------



## nkdangar

*can't express how happy i am!!!!*


----------



## cute1987

*nkdanger...*



nkdangar said:


> *just got the grant letter!!!*


nkdanger heartiest congratulation to you!!! :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## jaiganesh

nkdangar

congrates and wish you a very good luck


----------



## preet17

ABS369 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am following this forum since long time now.. like you all i have also applied for 309 subclass visa. I have received a call from my CO on 27th of Aug. I am currently in Australia and will be departing to India on 10th Sept.
> 
> i have a question now:
> can i apply for another tourist visa once i am back in india to fly back... or can i get a bridging visa?


You can apply for another tourist visa but m not sure that it will lead to further delay of your case or not..n can u please explain on what bases u want to apply bridging visa??


----------



## jaiganesh

two got be ready below frnds more to come

Kharel76
Sus76
*Nanduu*
*Nkdangar*
cheema
HPT
Kanu
Ama04138739
Vaibhav9099
Ozvisa
PMB
Yehdooriyan
Riyaz
Dil482


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Wow happy for you guys. wish a happy life ahead


----------



## aushub

nkdangar said:


> *now i just want to here from you, that you got the visa!!!!
> 
> Want leave this forum until then...*


* AWESOME NEWS NKD.. BIG Congratulations.. Well done.. You are a good predicitionist too (if such a title exists lol) HARMAN COME ON FAST FAST CHECK YOUR EMAILS.. *


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation's*

_*HI Nanduu, Aushub & Nkdangar,
Wish you all a very ''Happy Married Life'' ahead
hope you all will achieve great height's in future and hope to meet you ASAP guys in Australia..Very Very happy for you all Cheers Member's Happy days are here again *_ 
   lane: lane: lane: :first: :first: :first: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :car: :car: :car: 
_*To AHC People,
Keep the :flame: of granting visa's inside you alive because this will make my all forum friend's more more more Happy *_

_*I Wish and pray from deep of my heart that Harman 22 will also receive his visa grant today. want to hear good news from you also cheema 22*_


----------



## nkdangar

aushub said:


> * AWESOME NEWS NKD.. BIG Congratulations.. Well done.. You are a good predicitionist too (if such a title exists lol) HARMAN COME ON FAST FAST CHECK YOUR EMAILS.. *


*I DEEPLY WISHED 3 OF US GET THE VISAS, I HOPE AHC COMPLETE THE DREAM COMPLETELY:amen:*


----------



## ABS369

Wanted to check how bridging visa thing works.. I am afraid that applying for another tourist visa may increase my travels as well, anything that i can do from Australia?

i do have a no further stay condition as well on my current visa, Can this be overridden from Australia itself?


----------



## preet17

ABS369 said:


> Wanted to check how bridging visa thing works.. I am afraid that applying for another tourist visa may increase my travels as well, anything that i can do from Australia?
> 
> i do have a no further stay condition as well on my current visa, Can this be overridden from Australia itself?


I was on TV with same condition n I think they put this condition now a days on every TV..but I did go for another TV coz that may lead to delay, this is wht I personally feel..if u want to increase ur further stay u need to give them strong reason for ur stay..which they hardly believe..so its better not to have rejection stamp on ur passport..n bridging visa is not for us..its for students who applies for their temporary visa before their PR..they stay during that period in Australia on bridging visa..


----------



## manv1983

To 

AUSHUB

Can you please update in spreadsheet ? I couldnt find you there !! Please put all the details there..


Have fun

Congrats to all 3 who got visas today !!


----------



## nkdangar

*Guys POOR TFN has not been updated yet!! LOL!!!*


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations!!*



Nanduu said:


> Hello everyone.. Ahh dint follow this forum for long but was curious to see what's happening. First of all forgive me for writing a looong msg but felt like sharing my feelings today.
> I see one of the applicant's got the visa grant in such short time. I heard that someone in the high commission acceps bribe n grant visa quickly. I dunno how far it's true so I can't comment on that. But it's so sad that others have to wait for sooo long.. My CO had told me in the month of may that the case will be decided by the decision maker according to the date of logement as I informed her that I had got my medical cleared in 2-3 days n PCC submitted within 2 days. But I heard all this while visa was granted according to date of file queued for decision. So I do not know whom to believe n it's sad that it was assumed to be cleared till 21st of may n files queued on 22nd of may was just left undecided n AHC has stopped grants abruptly. One of the applicants said that she'd like to ask her husband to come back for good. She ll be lucky if her husband did but I'm sure my husband wouldn't do it ever. Finally when we are tired of waiting ppl say that it's for good n let's enjoy the time now coz later we all ll get busy. I have been jobless since may 2012 n I think it's a lil too much for me to have the same thought even now. I'm trying my best to be happy with my family here but it's so difficult for girls like us to keep answering ppl. Facing ppl at social gatherings n ppl who come to visit us is such a pain. And at times I get to see some sarcastic laugh looking at me as I am here waiting for that visa n away from my husband from past seven months now. Uff..anyways..I was wanting to know will death of one applicant can change the way ahc works??I had decided to end my life long back.I even saved letters that had to be sent to my dad n my hubby n thot of writing a letter to my case officer regarding the situation we face in this society. They don't realize or are least bothered bout the fact that this distance may even screw up relations... My CO informed me in july that it ll definitely take 2 months or more. Few weeks ago she wrote to my husband saying we ll know the decision at the earliest n even today I can't understand the meaning of "earliest" acc to AHC. Las week she said I MIGHT hear something by mid of september. I've been waiting since so long without doing anything as ppl misguided me saying I ll get visa very soon. I'm not interested in going to Australia n can't move on also. But I've decided to wait till 15th of this month n if I don't get them I'd take my decision n do something bout my career. But I know it's difficult to move on n I'm kinda sure that I'm in depression so I do not know where my life is taking me but ppl lemme know if I die will it make any difference at AHC n will it help other girls to get their visa grant at the earliest. Or will atleast AHC consider my request n let applicants stay with their partners on tourist visa without delaying the decision on their partner visa application? My apologies for writing such long message. Take care guys. Love you all. All the best for your future.





Nanduu said:


> Hello everyone!
> I got my Visa today.



Hi Nanduu,

Aaww How Cute...both Husband and Wife are equally and eagerly waiting for the Visa. That was what I thought when I saw the first post, but before I read the content of the post. After reading your post I thought How important we all have become to :grouphug: each other :grouphug: in these testing times that we are sharing our speaking our hearts out without any hesitations. I Wished that you get your visa ASAP.

I am and all of us are really happy for you and aushub. 

But one thing is not fare that when the visa had not come you shared every feeling with us. Now that you have got your visa, you have post only :attention: 2 cold lines that you got it :attention:. 

*Show some excitement Lady....we should be celebrating!!!! *:rockon::rockon::first:arty: op2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2:izza:izza: :lalala: :lalala::drum::drum::bounce::bounce:


*Both of you should but a HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY post full of EXCITEMENT and CELEBRATIONS so that all us can LIKE you post.*

*God Bless You both*


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations!!*



nkdangar said:


> *SOOOOOOOOOOO HAAAPYYYlane:*


*Congratulations NKD......Have a Happy Married Life...God Bless You!!!!*


----------



## Spousevisa

*CONGRATULATIONS NKDANGAR* :rockon:



nkdangar said:


> *Guys POOR TFN has not been updated yet!! LOL!!!*


----------



## nannu

manv1983 said:


> To
> 
> AUSHUB
> 
> Can you please update in spreadsheet ? I couldnt find you there !! Please put all the details there..
> 
> 
> Have fun
> 
> Congrats to all 3 who got visas today !!


Hi Manv,

Nanduu is Aushub's wife who got the visa!!!!


----------



## manv1983

ok, Alrite !! I didnt knew that !!


----------



## nannu

*New List 04-Sep-13*

*2 have flown away... lane: lane:*

* New List 04-Sep-13. *


*Exceptional Case (Should get visa as soon as medicals are cleared)*
*1. Balhary*


*Others*
*1. Nanduu
2. Harman Cheema
3. Nkdangar
4. HPT
5. ama04138739
6. Kanu
7. Vaibhav9099
8. Rimz
9. YehDooriyan
10. Ozvisa
11. PMB
12. dil482
13. Deepakabc
14. Meena
15. Msam
16. Suzan
17. Veena
18. Riyaz
19. CB
20. Rajk*


*Inactive Users*
*1. Mounika
2. Bhawani82
3. Ud
4. Sus76
5. Kharel76*


----------



## Spousevisa

*YUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU eace:

A VERY BIG CONGRATULATION TO YOU AND YOUR WIFE :rockon:... ALL THE BEST FOR YOUR FUTURE... GOD BLESS YOU BOTH ALWAYS.... *



aushub said:


> *Thank you all lovely forum members AKA virtual family members for your wishes and lovely thoughts.. Let's hope to cross paths in future too sometime and hopefully in Australia..
> This forum is a great resource of information and inspiration. Nanuu thanks once again, great job with an accurate list of prediction and for running such a wonderful too in the form of SS
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray that you all get your/your spouse' visa at the earliest and you all reunite soon..*


----------



## jaiganesh

common AHC you have have to beat yesterdays records atleast you have to grant 3 more visas to do so.


----------



## Spousevisa

*Harman, You are next... Be ready!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chiragb

*September-2013 (Open)*

*Month :* *September-2013 *


*Days So Far(05-09-2013) *: *5*


*Grant so Far :**6 *

_(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar) _


*Public holiday *:*1 *


*Working days:** 4*


*6 Down in 4 Working Days*


----------



## YehDooriyan

nannu said:


> *2 have flown away... lane: lane:*
> 
> * New List 04-Sep-13. *
> 
> 
> *Exceptional Case (Should get visa as soon as medicals are cleared)*
> *1. Balhary*
> 
> 
> *Others*
> *1. Nanduu
> 2. Harman Cheema
> 3. Nkdangar
> 4. HPT
> 5. ama04138739
> 6. Kanu
> 7. Vaibhav9099
> 8. Rimz
> 9. YehDooriyan
> 10. Ozvisa
> 11. PMB
> 12. dil482
> 13. Deepakabc
> 14. Meena
> 15. Msam
> 16. Suzan
> 17. Veena
> 18. Riyaz
> 19. CB
> 20. Rajk*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> *1. Mounika
> 2. Bhawani82
> 3. Ud
> 4. Sus76
> 5. Kharel76*




Finally Found my name on this list!!! :fingerscrossed:ray:ray:


----------



## sadface

VISA Grant!

_(Please note here that my case was done on urgent basis due to the complexity)_


----------



## Srsrsrsr

sadface said:


> VISA Grant!
> 
> _(Please note here that my case was done on urgent basis due to the complexity)_


Wow another grant. Really great. Wish you all the best ahead. Do you want to share your situation with us please.


----------



## chiragb

*September-2013 (Open)*

*Month :* *September-2013 *


*Days So Far(05-09-2013) *: *5*


*Grant so Far :**7 *

_(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface) _


*Public holiday *:*1 *


*Working days:** 4*


*7 Down in 4 Working Days*


----------



## Spousevisa

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tea:



sadface said:


> VISA Grant!
> 
> _(Please note here that my case was done on urgent basis due to the complexity)_


----------



## sadface

Srsrsrsr said:


> Wow another grant. Really great. Wish you all the best ahead. Do you want to share your situation with us please.


Hi Mate, I have added details in SS.


----------



## nannu

mhnmj said:


> Hi Forum Mates,
> 
> Happy for those who received their Visa grant letters so far it gives hopes to others as well.
> 
> I have a situation here and would highly appreciate if anyone can advice/suggest.
> My wife has applied for her spouse visa in May 2013 and I was in India at that time with her.Her case progress is already been maintained in SS.
> 
> Now She is 7 months pregnant, her due date is Nov last week, we have already informed this to her CO during her medicals and she is well aware of this.
> 
> As per the average time in SS her Visa grant should come around 1st week of Nov 2013 however that would be too late for her to travel as her last date of travelling is mid Oct. I am in Aus, now I am thinking of applying her TV and go for the private medical ( no idea how much it would cost) for delivery in Australia but then for her 100/309 visa grant she has to leave Aus.
> 
> Called the AHC in Delhi they said her case has no special circumstances that would grant her visa soon. Is there anyone out their who is in the same position any advice can help.
> 
> It was hard for me to come to Aus alone leaving her at this stage. Pray that she gets her visa grant soon.
> 
> Congrats again to All who got their visa's.
> 
> Cheers



Another user SADFACE has a similar situation. You may want to discuss with him/her about your situation.


----------



## ABS369

preet17 said:


> I was on TV with same condition n I think they put this condition now a days on every TV..but I did go for another TV coz that may lead to delay, this is wht I personally feel..if u want to increase ur further stay u need to give them strong reason for ur stay..which they hardly believe..so its better not to have rejection stamp on ur passport..n bridging visa is not for us..its for students who applies for their temporary visa before their PR..they stay during that period in Australia on bridging visa..



thanks preet17!
i guess i need to wait untll the grant comes for Partner visa..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mhnmj

nannu said:


> Another user SADFACE has a similar situation. You may want to discuss with him/her about your situation.



Thank you Nannu i really appreciate your efforts..

Regards,
mhnmj


----------



## sadface

mhnmj said:


> Thank you Nannu i really appreciate your efforts..
> 
> Regards,
> mhnmj


I have sent you an email as well in person.

What I did is I have stated to my officer that I am concerned about the Health. I have contacted doctor and asked her to write a letter for Australian Immi that my wife should be allowed to travel as soon as possible.

In my case, DOL is 14 feb 2013 and due to the same reason as yours our health check was delayed. However, every time I have kept informed to my Case officer.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Waooooo..
Such a great day..
Congrats to all ..
Who all were desperately waiting for visas..
God answered your prayers..
He must be reading the forum.. Haha
Have a great life.
God bless all..


----------



## Harman cheema

Congrats sadface.. Have a good one..


----------



## mhnmj

sadface said:


> I have sent you an email as well in person.
> 
> What I did is I have stated to my officer that I am concerned about the Health. I have contacted doctor and asked her to write a letter for Australian Immi that my wife should be allowed to travel as soon as possible.
> 
> In my case, DOL is 14 feb 2013 and due to the same reason as yours our health check was delayed. However, every time I have kept informed to my Case officer.


Hi Sadface,

Thank you for your PM. I couldn't able to reply to it as I am a newbie here and I think I do not have privileges to reply to it yet.

My wife will get a letter from her doc referred to AHC and did you send the letter by post to CO or just scanned the copy to CO with the concerned mail.

Thank you,

awaiting your reply.

Regards,
mhnmj


----------



## Becky26

nkdangar said:


> *just got the grant letter!!!*


Congratulations to you and your other half!!
Have a great life ahead 

lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sadface said:


> VISA Grant!
> 
> _(Please note here that my case was done on urgent basis due to the complexity)_


Congratulations sadface. Now you can become a happy face....hahahaha LOL JOKES!
Have a great life with your partner.

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## nkdangar

Harman cheema said:


> Congrats sadface.. Have a good one..


hi Harman, Any news at all??


----------



## Harman cheema

nkdangar said:


> hi Harman, Any news at all??


No bro not yet... Hopefully tomorrow..


----------



## Harman cheema

nkdangar said:


> hi Harman, Any news at all??


Bhabi must be rally excited right now.. Isnt it??? N where r u in melbourne


----------



## nkdangar

Harman cheema said:


> No bro not yet... Hopefully tomorrow..


*I am pretty sure you will get it tomorrow around noon!!*


----------



## nkdangar

Harman cheema said:


> Bhabi must be rally excited right now.. Isnt it??? N where r u in melbourne


I am at Avondale heights.


----------



## Harman cheema

nkdangar said:


> *I am pretty sure you will get it tomorrow around noon!!*


Thanx bro for your support..


----------



## Harman cheema

nkdangar said:


> I am at Avondale heights.


Is it near sunshine right??


----------



## nkdangar

Harman cheema said:


> Is it near sunshine right??


*yes close but not very close!!!*


----------



## Harman cheema

nkdangar said:


> *yes close but not very close!!!*


Ok good.


----------



## nkdangar

Harman cheema said:


> Ok good.


*Where are you going to move???*


----------



## Harman cheema

nkdangar said:


> *Where are you going to move???*


Bro i live in springvale


----------



## cute1987

*sadface...*

Heartiest congratulations... :cheer2:


sadface said:


> VISA Grant!
> 
> _(Please note here that my case was done on urgent basis due to the complexity)_


----------



## sadface

mhnmj said:


> Hi Sadface,
> 
> Thank you for your PM. I couldn't able to reply to it as I am a newbie here and I think I do not have privileges to reply to it yet.
> 
> My wife will get a letter from her doc referred to AHC and did you send the letter by post to CO or just scanned the copy to CO with the concerned mail.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> awaiting your reply.
> 
> Regards,
> mhnmj


Hello,

I'd sent her through email. 

Be honest with the CO. I am sure he/she will understand.:hail:

Regards,
Amit


----------



## deepakabc

nannu said:


> *Two :clap2::clap2: Down From New List. *
> 
> 
> *Exceptional Case (Should get visa as soon as medicals are cleared)*
> *1. Balhary*
> 
> 
> *2012 Applicants*
> *1. Harman Cheema
> 2. Riyaz
> 3. sims
> 4. rpandit
> 5. dil482
> 6. Klight12 (May go to Sept because the delay was from your side in submitting medicals)*
> 
> *Others*
> *1. Rashu
> 2. SRVJ
> 3. Sus76
> 4. Kharel76
> 5. farkot
> 6. spousevisa
> 7. Nanduu
> 8. Arpitaravlia
> 9. Harman Cheema
> 10. Nkdangar
> 11 HP17*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> *1. Mounika
> 2. Bhawani82
> 3. Ud
> 4. Shuriti*



where is my name ? you missed it ?


----------



## nannu

*New List on page 1632*



deepakabc said:


> where is my name ? you missed it ?


That the Old list, you were not a part of the forum when that list was created. 

*The new list is here and you are on it.*



nannu said:


> *2 have flown away... lane: lane:*
> 
> * New List 04-Sep-13. *
> 
> 
> *Exceptional Case (Should get visa as soon as medicals are cleared)*
> *1. Balhary*
> 
> 
> *Others*
> *1. Nanduu
> 2. Harman Cheema
> 3. Nkdangar
> 4. HPT
> 5. ama04138739
> 6. Kanu
> 7. Vaibhav9099
> 8. Rimz
> 9. YehDooriyan
> 10. Ozvisa
> 11. PMB
> 12. dil482
> 13. Deepakabc
> 14. Meena
> 15. Msam
> 16. Suzan
> 17. Veena
> 18. Riyaz
> 19. CB
> 20. Rajk*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> *1. Mounika
> 2. Bhawani82
> 3. Ud
> 4. Sus76
> 5. Kharel76*


----------



## Amaanisingh

cute1987 said:


> Heartiest congratulations... :cheer2:


Hey hello cute 1987
I saw from ss that u crossed 100 days n still dint got co
I called ahc today they said co is allocated in 12-13 weeks according to new trend.
Did u called and asked about this delay? As u crossed 14 weeks??


----------



## cute1987

*Is this an intimation for the appointment of a Case Officer?*

*Yesterday I sent the following email to AHC...* 

Respected Sir/Madam,

Please refer to my Partner Visa Application reference no. ---------- (passport no. ----------) and email dated 24 August 13 on the subject cited above.

I am sorry to inform you that a period of more than 14 weeks (instead of 10 weeks) have passed and so far I have not received an appointment of a Case Officer for my Visa Application.

All other 309/100 Visa Applicants get a Case Officer appointed for their Visa Applications mostly after 7 weeks and maximum within 12 weeks.

AHC is known for its equal justice to all of its visa applicants and hence may I request humbly for a reason with regards to delay in the appointment of a Case Officer for my visa application?

Any further delay in the appointment of a Case Officer for my Visa Application may adversely affect the timely grant of a 309/100 visa to me.

Once again I humbly request you for an appointment of a Case Officer for my application so that further processes for the grant of a Partner Visa (309/100) to me may start for an early completion.

With regards,

* Just now I received the following email REPLY from AHC...* 

Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Citizenship.

Please be informed that the case officer has been allocated in your application and once the case officer start accessing your application he/she request you the further documents if its required.

We hope that this information would be of assistance.


Best regards,
___________________________________________________
Client Service Team
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Australian High Commission
1/50G Shantipath, Chanakyapuri
New Delhi
Tel: +91 11 41221000
Fax: +91 11 2688 7536 / 2688 7233
Email: [email protected]
Websites: Department of Immigration & Citizenship / Home - Australian High Commission

 *PLEASE HELP ME TO UNDERSTAND THE MESSAGE OF AHC REPLY EMAIL?... AS AHC EMAIL DOES NOT CARRY NAME OF THE APPOINTED CASE OFFICER FOR THE ASSESSMENT OF MY APPLICATION...*


----------



## Amaanisingh

cute1987 said:


> *Yesterday I sent the following email to AHC...*
> 
> Respected Sir/Madam,
> 
> Please refer to my Partner Visa Application reference no. ---------- (passport no. ----------) and email dated 24 August 13 on the subject cited above.
> 
> I am sorry to inform you that a period of more than 14 weeks (instead of 10 weeks) have passed and so far I have not received an appointment of a Case Officer for my Visa Application.
> 
> All other 309/100 Visa Applicants get a Case Officer appointed for their Visa Applications mostly after 7 weeks and maximum within 12 weeks.
> 
> AHC is known for its equal justice to all of its visa applicants and hence may I request humbly for a reason with regards to delay in the appointment of a Case Officer for my visa application?
> 
> Any further delay in the appointment of a Case Officer for my Visa Application may adversely affect the timely grant of a 309/100 visa to me.
> 
> Once again I humbly request you for an appointment of a Case Officer for my application so that further processes for the grant of a Partner Visa (309/100) to me may start for an early completion.
> 
> With regards,
> 
> * Just now I received the following email REPLY from AHC...*
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Citizenship.
> 
> Please be informed that the case officer has been allocated in your application and once the case officer start accessing your application he/she request you the further documents if its required.
> 
> We hope that this information would be of assistance.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> ___________________________________________________
> Client Service Team
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Australian High Commission
> 1/50G Shantipath, Chanakyapuri
> New Delhi
> Tel: +91 11 41221000
> Fax: +91 11 2688 7536 / 2688 7233
> Email: [email protected]
> Websites: Department of Immigration & Citizenship / Home - Australian High Commission
> 
> *PLEASE HELP ME TO UNDERSTAND THE MESSAGE OF AHC REPLY EMAIL?... AS AHC EMAIL DOES NOT CARRY NAME OF THE APPOINTED CASE OFFICER FOR THE ASSESSMENT OF MY APPLICATION...*



Oh good ...
Maybe you will get an email from co in 1 or 2 days..
He maybe looking into your file to see if other additional documents are required or not?


----------



## HPT

Harman cheema said:


> No bro not yet... Hopefully tomorrow..


Hi Harman, 

Hopefully, we will receive by tomorrow.Your and my CO is same.


----------



## HPT

sadface said:


> VISA Grant!
> 
> _(Please note here that my case was done on urgent basis due to the complexity)_



CONGRATULATIONS sadface... now change your name into Happyface


----------



## HPT

Nanduu said:


> Hello everyone!
> I got my Visa today.


CONGRATULATIONS nanduu


----------



## Pra-Rads

You guys might want to add my name.

I am June 2012 applicant. Still waiting for medical clearance since November 2012.

I am an exceptional case too coz of my medical condition.

God knows if I will ever be with my husband !!!





nannu said:


> That the Old list, you were not a part of the forum when that list was created.
> 
> *The new list is here and you are on it.*


----------



## nannu

Pra-Rads said:


> You guys might want to add my name.
> 
> I am June 2012 applicant. Still waiting for medical clearance since November 2012.
> 
> I am an exceptional case too coz of my medical condition.
> 
> God knows if I will ever be with my husband !!!


Hi Pra-Rads,

I read your post about results emailed to MOC, I dont think there is any active user with a similar situation.

Have you contacted your CO? I think your CO will be the best person to help you with this.

I wish yout medicals are cleared soon and you be with your husband before ASAP and you two celebrate Diwali/x-mas/id/ and New Year together.

Nannu


----------



## Amaanisingh

Someone on the forum told me to call vfs to get full details.. About my query..
Anyways i did though i knew inside it won't be of any help
I asked 
1.which subclass to go for Tv
He said sorry we are not authorized to tell you
2.can we apply as we already one applicationis processing
He said sorry we are not authorized to tell you 
3.can u tell what is sufficient amount of funds to be shown
He said sorry we are authorized to tell you
4.i asked my husband who is sponser is here ? Can he still invite me to aus
He said sorry we are not authorized to tell you
5. How much time it takesfor co to be assigned
It takes 12-13 weeks

Thatt was hell lot of information i got?
Why are they sitting there..?? 
For what type of information are they authorised??


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Amaanisingh,

Earlier there was a subclass 676 for a TV but since March 2013 they have changed it to a visitor visa.. 
Documents that you need to submit for TV are your husbands financial statements.. You just need to show them sufficient balance as you will be dependent on him completely, His employment details, Pay slips, IT Returns and an invitation letter from him... I had submitted these documents while applying for a TV.. Generally VFS customer support executives give information... May be you got connected to someone who dint know anything... 
You can also call up AHC and ask them which subclass to apply, they will help you for sure.. I too had called AHC and VFS for information



Amaanisingh said:


> Someone on the forum told me to call vfs to get full details.. About my query..
> Anyways i did though i knew inside it won't be of any help
> I asked
> 1.which subclass to go for Tv
> He said sorry we are not authorized to tell you
> 2.can we apply as we already one applicationis processing
> He said sorry we are not authorized to tell you
> 3.can u tell what is sufficient amount of funds to be shown
> He said sorry we are authorized to tell you
> 4.i asked my husband who is sponser is here ? Can he still invite me to aus
> He said sorry we are not authorized to tell you
> 5. How much time it takesfor co to be assigned
> It takes 12-13 weeks
> 
> Thatt was hell lot of information i got?
> Why are they sitting there..??
> For what type of information are they authorised??


----------



## Amaanisingh

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Amaanisingh,
> 
> Earlier there was a subclass 676 for a TV but since March 2013 they have changed it to a visitor visa..
> Documents that you need to submit for TV are your husbands financial statements.. You just need to show them sufficient balance as you will be dependent on him completely, His employment details, Pay slips, IT Returns and an invitation letter from him... I had submitted these documents while applying for a TV.. Generally VFS customer support executives give information... May be you got connected to someone who dint know anything...
> You can also call up AHC and ask them which subclass to apply, they will help you for sure.. I too had called AHC and VFS for information


Thank you dear
You know i got all the information already from this forum
But just to be sure we called them to see that we doing everything right
I posted this to tell that i never trust them .. They don't give reliable info..
I dunno maybe it always happens with me..
Anyways this forum people have much much more genuine answers ..than them..


----------



## Spousevisa

All the best to you.. take care 



Amaanisingh said:


> Thank you dear
> You know i got all the information already from this forum
> But just to be sure we called them to see that we doing everything right
> I posted this to tell that i never trust them .. They don't give reliable info..
> I dunno maybe it always happens with me..
> Anyways this forum people have much much more genuine answers ..than them..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Spousevisa said:


> All the best to you.. take care


Thank youuu


----------



## Nanduu

Harman cheema said:


> Congrates nanduu


Thanks soo much Harman


----------



## Nanduu

Hey Harman! I was hoping that you receive your/your spouse's visa today... In fact asked my husband many times bout your grant. My husband and I were in the same situation yesterday but today we received my grant letter. I'm sure you ll receive it tomorrow... Heart congratulations in advance!!


----------



## Nanduu

Hello everyone!!!
First of all I wish to thank everyone here for your wishes. I couldn't reply for all the messages and so I have liked the comment made to my post. I seriously hope everyone gets their/ their spouse's visa ASAP..
From the bottom of my heart I thank everyone for the support provided though we do not know each other personally, and hope that the wait gets over as early as possible for people who are waiting. 
@Nannu thanks a lot for your wishes dear. You are doing a great job by maintaining the SS and must say it is so helpful for people on this forum. I dint show much excitement when I posted at first because first of all I couldn't really believe that I had got my grant letter and secondly I wanted everyone's wait to get over at that moment as we all have gone through the same and so know the pain... All the best for your future Nannu..
@Abhishek thanks very much for wishes Big Brother. I did read your reply and was really emotional. I can only thank you and pray for all of you on this forum. I happy that you have such a wonderful wife and hope that you get to reunite her soon. All the best for your future and convey my wishes to your wife too..


----------



## Nanduu

Hello!! 
This "Expat forum" is of great help to all the people on this forum and to the ones who are following it. I really thank the person who created this forum and people who are maintaining it like SRVJ and Nannu.
Though we do not know each other, there are people who are really supportive and who really feel happy for us when we received our grants. I am really thankful to one and all and pray for all who are waiting to reunite with your respective partners. 
What I am writing here is just my thought and I am happy to apologize if someone is against this.
I know everyone says that we shouldn't be negative and should have hopes but at times this wait makes us lose hope in life. I know thousands of people are in the same situation but can't we try to bring in some change? For the amount we are paying AHC, is the service we receive justified. I might be wrong and please correct me if I really am. We pay a big amount and at the same time kept in dark. It's not just the applicant who go through this mental torture but also the spouse as well as their respected family members. It would be easy if the applicants are updated with the status at some intervals of time other than just saying the file is queued for decision. If this forum dint exist we all would've been clueless. There are applicants who are unaware of this forum and I can't imagine what they are going through... They might feel the distance is just now and once its over we live with our partners for the rest of our lives. But is there any guarantee for life?? My mother-in-law was very healthy..not even a single health complaint but she expired within hours she was admitted to the hospital. I know it's all our fate but can't they make it easier for applicants to live with their spouse on a tourist visa? We all would be happy to co-operate and prove that our relationship is genuine if the government has to do their check isn't it. I know it's their rules but is it justified we have to go through all this just because we want to migrate to that country? We all at some point would work there and pay taxes just like any other Australian and help int economy. We are no less and are capable of achieving things in life. I know the processing times are between 7 months or 12 months. Let 'em take 8 months but keep us informed bout the status so that we can plan accordingly. Instead of breaking our heads we can plan and take up a course that will be helpful or work during that period. I think people like me who have received grants shouldn't be selfish and think we have gone through this phase and so all the other applicants. Instead if there is any way, we all should join hands and try to make the Australian government consider these points and bring in a lil change in their rules and make it easier for future applicants. 
Kindly lemme know if anyone agrees with me. Thanks.
All the very best to one and all.. 
Sorry for mistakes in writing... me too sleepy..


----------



## sadface

Thank you once again to those who are running this wonderful thread for ages. 

It is definitely a way to know what is going on within AHC through various different cases. 

If you believe me, I can assure you that the day AHC will know this forum they will either award us or they will also join us in this forum. 




Any one can contact me for any help on :: t e c h a m i t d e v at g m a i l .c o m



GOODBYE AND BEST WISHES


----------



## saras712

Congrets to SADFACE, NK DANGAR and Nandu:clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum::violin::violin::violin:


----------



## nkdangar

cute1987 said:


> *Yesterday I sent the following email to AHC...*
> 
> Respected Sir/Madam,
> 
> Please refer to my Partner Visa Application reference no. ---------- (passport no. ----------) and email dated 24 August 13 on the subject cited above.
> 
> I am sorry to inform you that a period of more than 14 weeks (instead of 10 weeks) have passed and so far I have not received an appointment of a Case Officer for my Visa Application.
> 
> All other 309/100 Visa Applicants get a Case Officer appointed for their Visa Applications mostly after 7 weeks and maximum within 12 weeks.
> 
> AHC is known for its equal justice to all of its visa applicants and hence may I request humbly for a reason with regards to delay in the appointment of a Case Officer for my visa application?
> 
> Any further delay in the appointment of a Case Officer for my Visa Application may adversely affect the timely grant of a 309/100 visa to me.
> 
> Once again I humbly request you for an appointment of a Case Officer for my application so that further processes for the grant of a Partner Visa (309/100) to me may start for an early completion.
> 
> With regards,
> 
> * Just now I received the following email REPLY from AHC...*
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Citizenship.
> 
> Please be informed that the case officer has been allocated in your application and once the case officer start accessing your application he/she request you the further documents if its required.
> 
> We hope that this information would be of assistance.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> ___________________________________________________
> Client Service Team
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Australian High Commission
> 1/50G Shantipath, Chanakyapuri
> New Delhi
> Tel: +91 11 41221000
> Fax: +91 11 2688 7536 / 2688 7233
> Email: [email protected]
> Websites: Department of Immigration & Citizenship / Home - Australian High Commission
> 
> *PLEASE HELP ME TO UNDERSTAND THE MESSAGE OF AHC REPLY EMAIL?... AS AHC EMAIL DOES NOT CARRY NAME OF THE APPOINTED CASE OFFICER FOR THE ASSESSMENT OF MY APPLICATION...*


*Hi

The operator can only see on the system that your file has been allocated a CO as yet. Once the CO will sort through your submitted docs he/she will contact you for the missing docs like pcc, medical, photos etc if they require. I hope you get the email today!:tea:*


----------



## aushub

* Nanduu's TFN Update:

Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN. 

It's obvious that the TFN is getting updated only after visa is granted..

*


----------



## Amaanisingh

@harman cheema
Was going through ss
Noticed that u completed 365 days today..
Godd such a long wait..
U should get your visa today..
All the best..
God bless..


----------



## aushub

sadface said:


> GOODBYE AND BEST WISHES




*Congratulations buddy.. Have a good life.. *


----------



## nkdangar

*You are right Aushub, it updated this morning. May be takes a day after visa grant.

So clearly there is no point to check the tfn status to see the visa has been granted or not, like before.*


----------



## ABS369

I am also interested to add my details in SS.


----------



## klight12

Nice to see yesterday was great day for Visa grants. Hopefully today they will go even faster.......wish u all the best for all


----------



## cute1987

*nkdanger...*



nkdangar said:


> *
> 
> Hi
> 
> The operator can only see on the system that your file has been allocated a CO as yet. Once the CO will sort through your submitted docs he/she will contact you for the missing docs like pcc, medical, photos etc if they require. I hope you get the email today!:tea:*[/Q
> 
> *Thank you for your guidance...
> *


----------



## Oshividhu

Hi everyone,

Some of you, or all of you, may not know me, but I was in this queue and an actice member on this forum not many months ago. I received my spouse visa Feb end and arrived here on 8 Mar. Just out of the blue I logged into the forum again today and saw many of your posts. 

I had to wait 7 months 18 days for my visa and that was stupid enough, I cant imagine you guys now waiting 10-11 months. All I can say is that there is light at the end of the tunnel. After all this wait, It is so awesome to go and meet your partner and hug them and just live with them. It is the best feeling of all.

I agree that the we can feel angry at the AHC sometimes because of all that they have put us through. But other than that, all services in this country are exceptional, much better than India many a times. I do miss my family and the Indian food while here, but I am so happy being here with my husband, setting up our new house etc. 

Just have some patience, make sure you are open with your partner if you are feeling bad and have a good cry if you need to. It does help and soon life would be much easier and happier.

If you guys need any helpful words to get through this waiting period, please feel free to PM me and I would try to be there for you guys.


----------



## msvisa

Hi guys 

New to forum please update 
my DOL is 16 feb 2013 
medicals 09 april 2013
File sent to final queue 03 july 2013

Any experts advise if 1 more TV can be applied... my wife already be3n to Australia once on Tv from March to June


Thanks
Msvisa


----------



## deepakabc

Atleast 5 Visa grant today


----------



## jaiganesh

common guys check your inbox and inform the good news


----------



## Pra-Rads

I am trying to call AHC at 41221000 and then 1, 2......but no operator comes online....any idea if there is some other number where they can be reached?


----------



## Rimz

nannu said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!! *
> 
> 
> *Exceptional Case*
> *1. Balhary* (Can't really guess when, because of the recent post by Balhary about additional docs.)
> 
> 
> *Others**
> 1. Nanduu
> 2. Harman Cheema
> 3. Nkdangar
> 4. HPT
> 5. ama04138739
> 6. Kanu
> 7. Vaibhav9099
> 8. Rimz
> 9. YehDooriyan
> 10. Ozvisa
> 11. PMB
> 12. dil482
> 13. Deepakabc
> 14. Meena
> 15. Msam
> 16. Suzan
> 17. Veena
> 18. Riyaz
> 19. CB
> 20. Rajk*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> *1. Mounika
> 2. Bhawani82
> 3. Ud
> 4. Sus76
> 5. Kharel76*
> 
> I have not included the users who have already received visa in September.







Thank god .... Finally got my name in this list.
Nannu u are really doing such a wonderful job. 
Congrats to ol who got their visas 
Hope I will get ma visa soon too. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## balhary

15 months so far waiting.........still file with CO because she misplaced my documents ( she apologized for that) and asked again after 2 months, now I sent them yesterday again via VFS. Filed a complaint 10 days back,,yesterday got a call from imm.. Officer Said file gonna b finalize very soon, let c how soon coz SCO time is still left.


----------



## Minu

saras712 said:


> Congretslane:lane::cheer2::cheer2:


hey am happy for u  could u kindly tell me when u applied ur visa???


----------



## nannu

balhary said:


> 15 months so far waiting.........still file with CO because she misplaced my documents ( she apologized for that) and asked again after 2 months, now I sent them yesterday again via VFS. Filed a complaint 10 days back,,yesterday got a call from imm.. Officer Said file gonna b finalize very soon, let c how soon coz SCO time is still left.


Great, you will definately hear something very soon. 
I am sure you will not have to wait in the queue. You should get it by next week end or latest by September end.

Keep you fingers crossed.


----------



## balhary

nannu said:


> Great, you will definately hear something very soon.
> I am sure you will not have to wait in the queue. You should get it by next week end or latest by September end.
> 
> Keep you fingers crossed.


Hi,
My fingers are sour now coz I kept them crossed for long, hope they don't request any more docs and finalize it with Visa Grant email.


----------



## balhary

Hi Nannu,
Could u plzz send me the link to SS


----------



## vepesh

balhary said:


> 15 months so far waiting.........still file with CO because she misplaced my documents ( she apologized for that) and asked again after 2 months, now I sent them yesterday again via VFS. Filed a complaint 10 days back,,yesterday got a call from imm.. Officer Said file gonna b finalize very soon, let c how soon coz SCO time is still left.


What documents did she missplaced and i suggest you go hard at them and if she emailed you regarding the appology and misplaceing the doc cc it to global feed back and make your case strong...

dont forget how they treated you when you sent them replies this is your time.


----------



## nannu

balhary said:


> Hi Nannu,
> Could u plzz send me the link to SS


Here's the link.

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

It is also there in my signature.


----------



## balhary

vepesh said:


> What documents did she missplaced and i suggest you go hard at them and if she emailed you regarding the appology and misplaceing the doc cc it to global feed back and make your case strong...
> 
> dont forget how they treated you when you sent them replies this is your time.


My wife compliant it to global feedback regarding slow process ( as u suggested) only after that she called me and said she misplaced our joint account statements and couple more docs. Didn't apologize in email. She is smart. She said she will process my file fast but she says this every time.


----------



## vepesh

balhary said:


> my wife compliant it to global feedback regarding slow process ( as u suggested) only after that she called me and said she misplaced our joint account statements and couple more docs. Didn't apologize in email. She is smart. She said she will process my file fast but she says this every time.


put this as email to gobal feed back they are just covering their a...

Make your case strong.. You should get it in a week now but do send a email to global feed... Regarding the lost docs it will put you in better place...


----------



## Spousevisa

*BYE BYE SADFACE... I hope you are a HAPPY FACE now... 

Good Luck with everything*



sadface said:


> Thank you once again to those who are running this wonderful thread for ages.
> 
> It is definitely a way to know what is going on within AHC through various different cases.
> 
> If you believe me, I can assure you that the day AHC will know this forum they will either award us or they will also join us in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one can contact me for any help on :: t e c h a m i t d e v at g m a i l .c o m
> 
> 
> 
> GOODBYE AND BEST WISHES


----------



## nannu

*Details added to SS*

Hi ,

Welcome to the forum.

Your details have been added to the Spreadsheet, In furute, May i request you to provide your details to be added in the sheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the SS .
After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*

*Also it will be highly appreciated if all users have same usernames in the SS and on the forum. That way it would be easier to track users and update the SS.

Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*

:welcome:

Nannu


----------



## jaiganesh

common AHC show us some hope by granting visa


----------



## augu2013

I spoke to my CO yesterday. Visa Grants are not affected by Elections. AHC gets number from Immigration Minister. Processing depends on those figures.


----------



## Rimz

msvisa said:


> Hi guys
> 
> New to forum please update
> my DOL is 16 feb 2013
> medicals 09 april 2013
> File sent to final queue 03 july 2013
> 
> Any experts advise if 1 more TV can be applied... my wife already be3n to Australia once on Tv from March to June
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Msvisa


Hi msvisa
Ur case seems similar to mine. Can u plz mention on which day of June ur wife came back to India .


----------



## nannu

*Welcome!!*



msvisa said:


> Hi guys
> 
> New to forum please update
> my DOL is 16 feb 2013
> medicals 09 april 2013
> File sent to final queue 03 july 2013
> 
> Any experts advise if 1 more TV can be applied... my wife already be3n to Australia once on Tv from March to June
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Msvisa


Hi Msvisa,

Welcome to the forum.

Your details have been added to the Spreadsheet, In furute, May i request you to provide your details to be added in the sheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the SS .
After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*

*Also it will be highly appreciated if all users have same usernames in the SS and on the forum. That way it would be easier to track users and update the SS.

Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*

:welcome:

Nannu


----------



## nannu

*Any updates?*

*Harman, HPT, ama04138739, Kanu, Vaibhav9099*

Any updates from you people?


----------



## Harman cheema

nannu said:


> *Harman, HPT, ama04138739, Kanu, Vaibhav9099*
> 
> Any updates from you people?


Not from my side ... Got an email from co he said next week u ll hear something from us


----------



## deepakabc

I called her and get so angry on on case officer... she said you called us on 2 Sep and why calling again. I said because you are hope less and why its taking so long.. we pay you the money for processing visa.. i went crazy on her and she just have standard answer.. so i pretty much speak for 2-3 min and telling how crappy your service and you don't have fair system and stuff and i hung up the phone....


----------



## Becky26

deepakabc said:


> I called her and get so angry on on case officer... she said you called us on 2 Sep and why calling again. I said because you are hope less and why its taking so long.. we pay you the money for processing visa.. i went crazy on her and she just have standard answer.. so i pretty much speak for 2-3 min and telling how crappy your service and you don't have fair system and stuff and i hung up the phone....



Hey deepakbc,

I completely understand your situation and how you are feeling. It is very bad how long AHC takes to make a simple decision. 
But they are not going to understand the pain and agony you and your partner and many others are going through. I feel like they do all this on purpose. They punish you for going overseas and not settling in India. 

Anyways, what I wanted to suggest, and its just a suggestion; don't yell at your CO because if they are already causing so much trouble for you imagine what he/she could do after the yelling. 
They know they have power over us, that's what they take advantage of.
Just pray to god, have patience and wait for a little longer. I know it is hard, but that's the onnly option we have. 

Yelling and screaming at the case officer will not help you get your grant letter, in fact it can piss off the CO or the SCO and you might end up waiting for longer.

Just try and relax. 

Hope this helps and hope you get your visa soon. Good luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Srsrsrsr

deepakabc said:


> I called her and get so angry on on case officer... she said you called us on 2 Sep and why calling again. I said because you are hope less and why its taking so long.. we pay you the money for processing visa.. i went crazy on her and she just have standard answer.. so i pretty much speak for 2-3 min and telling how crappy your service and you don't have fair system and stuff and i hung up the phone....



This is really upsetting and frustrating to everyone. I urge you to lodge complaint on global feedback unit. Tell them your case officer is rude. You should get visa coz you already passed 10 11 months. Is there any issues with your case.


----------



## jaiganesh

any good news guys


----------



## deepakabc

Srsrsrsr said:


> This is really upsetting and frustrating to everyone. I urge you to lodge complaint on global feedback unit. Tell them your case officer is rude. You should get visa coz you already passed 10 11 months. Is there any issues with your case.


no case officer wasn't rude actually.. poor girl try to tell me thats not in her power .. how sorry she is ... she forwarded file to SCO.. 

This i was really rude to her.. may be feeling relax took out my frustration....

they are not doing any favour for us... we asking for legal visa.. 

.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

deepakabc said:


> no case officer wasn't rude actually.. poor girl try to tell me thats not in her power .. how sorry she is ... she forwarded file to SCO..
> 
> This i was really rude to her.. may be feeling relax took out my frustration....
> 
> they are not doing any favour for us... we asking for legal visa..
> 
> .


I know here we are begging for own rights but dont know how long to wait for. Really since I open my eyes in the morning till it closes only thing in my mind is visa visa visa visa....


----------



## abhisek

Srsrsrsr said:


> I know here we are begging for own rights but dont know how long to wait for. Really since I open my eyes in the morning till it closes only thing in my mind is visa visa visa visa....


We are only numbers and useful for statistics....hence the treatment.....


----------



## HPT

nannu said:


> *Harman, HPT, ama04138739, Kanu, Vaibhav9099*
> 
> Any updates from you people?


Not from my side.. Black friday


----------



## deepakabc

Its after 4.. come on guy.. good news ??????


----------



## HPT

deepakabc said:


> Its after 4.. come on guy.. good news ??????


Hi Deepakabc,

Do u have any idea why u have so much gap in between additional doc sent(25/01/2013) and SCO(13/06/2013) ?


----------



## deepakabc

HPT said:


> Hi Deepakabc,
> 
> Do u have any idea why u have so much gap in between additional doc sent(25/01/2013) and SCO(13/06/2013) ?


Medical Backlog...


----------



## Amaanisingh

abhisek said:


> We are only numbers and useful for statistics....hence the treatment.....


Yes true..
They treat us like applications..
They are trained not to be personal with any application and treat them like same..
They gave us numbers and treat us as numbers..
So nobody should expect any kind of sympathy from them.
They leave their hearts at home and work with brains only..
If even u think to change them thats a big time waste..
It hardly matters if someone suicide or complaint or file any petition..

We shouldn't beg them for our visa
We should beg to our god... bigger power above them..
Before applying we all know that we have to wait..so that's the deal..
Wait wait wait


----------



## deepakabc

wait is different thing.. its so blind there .. they can give better info...


it should be First in first out... not like one guy waiting for 16 months and one application get the visa in 5 months..


----------



## merrylands

deepakabc said:


> wait is different thing.. its so blind there .. they can give better info...
> 
> 
> it should be First in first out... not like one guy waiting for 16 months and one application get the visa in 5 months..


Can't agree any more on this - at least for cases without any specific complicated issue.

We have seen that similar cases applied on same date have significantly different processing time.

They also claim to work on DOL but its disgrace that they are not following what they say they will


----------



## Srsrsrsr

deepakabc said:


> wait is different thing.. its so blind there .. they can give better info...
> 
> 
> it should be First in first out... not like one guy waiting for 16 months and one application get the visa in 5 months..


This is my word as well. First in first out...but here case is first in last out....so sad


----------



## deepakabc

when file in decision for queue they don't ask more documents or anything..

they have to make decision what ever is there....

if they reject visa it would bad for them.. because we can drag them to court and get the visa bad way and get the compensation as well....


----------



## OZVISA

Just a thing to share how much the agent charge for partner visa when u lodge it in india


----------



## cute1987

*Rectification of DOL in SS...*

:sorry:* Nannu, please rectify my DOL in SS as 28/05/2013... i.e. the date on which AHC accepts my visa application for assessment from VFS/Post...*


----------



## cute1987

*Agents charge for partner visa...*



OZVISA said:


> Just a thing to share how much the agent charge for partner visa when u lodge it in india


Hey OZVISA,

Ludhiana (Punjab - India) agents are charging any thing between Rs. 10000/- to 25000/- for a lodgement of partner visa file... but big metro city agents may charge higher for a lodgement of partner visa file...


----------



## ABS369

Hi,

i share the same DOL. did you receive any update from your CO?


----------



## OZVISA

cute1987 said:


> Hey OZVISA,
> 
> Ludhiana (Punjab - India) agents are charging any thing between Rs. 10000/- to 25000/- for a lodgement of partner visa file... but big metro city agents may charge higher for a lodgement of partner visa file...


Out agent in amritsar charged 1000 $ which i think is way too much


----------



## cute1987

*AHC reply about the appointment of a CO......*



ABS369 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i share the same DOL. did you receive any update from your CO?


*Hey ABS369,

Yesterday, I received the following email from AHC... but without the name of any CO...?

"Please be informed that the case officer has been allocated in your application and once the case officer start accessing your application he/she request you the further documents if its required."

I hope that the above information would be of some assistance to you...  *


----------



## Amaanisingh

OZVISA said:


> Out agent in amritsar charged 1000 $ which i think is way too much



Our agent in australia costed around 2200AUD


----------



## Nanduu

OZVISA said:


> Just a thing to share how much the agent charge for partner visa when u lodge it in india


We took help of a MARA agent in Chennai and he charged us INR 50K.
The funny part was my husband asked me to inform that the files queued on 22nd may were being granted visa n asked him to check if he has received our grant letter. Next morning he received my visa grant letter from Ahc. If he doesn't know this forum exists then he'd be scratching his head.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Nanduu said:


> We took help of a MARA agent in Chennai and he charged us INR 50K.
> The funny part was my husband asked me to inform that the files queued on 22nd may were being granted visa n asked him to check if he has received our grant letter. Next morning he received my visa grant letter from Ahc. If he doesn't know this forum exists then he'd be scratching his head.


Hey nanduu
Congrtas for your longg awaited visa
Can u please tell me like do all the information goes to agent and then he forwards u from diac
Or they also contact u?
Like if they need to interview d applicant .. Do they first inform agent or do they directly call ?


----------



## vepesh

Hey guys..

No offence to the ppl who used Agents..

I don't see any reason why we should use agents to apply for a VISA for Australia..

the system is very self explanatory.. in my opinion its waste of time and adding ppl to the communication channel...

all my friends never used one...n i believe its the same case with most of them...


----------



## merrylands

vepesh said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> No offence to the ppl who used Agents..
> 
> I don't see any reason why we should use agents to apply for a VISA for Australia..
> 
> the system is very self explanatory.. in my opinion its waste of time and adding ppl to the communication channel...
> 
> all my friends never used one...n i believe its the same case with most of them...


I belive thats true for majority of cases

Nevertheless might be where applicant doesn't have simple case including, but not limited to, previous marriage, dependent children, criminal offences or health issues.


----------



## nannu

*Done*



cute1987 said:


> :sorry:* Nannu, please rectify my DOL in SS as 28/05/2013... i.e. the date on which AHC accepts my visa application for assessment from VFS/Post...*


Done :thumb:


----------



## Sdarri

deepakabc said:


> no case officer wasn't rude actually.. poor girl try to tell me thats not in her power .. how sorry she is ... she forwarded file to SCO..
> 
> This i was really rude to her.. may be feeling relax took out my frustration....
> 
> they are not doing any favour for us... we asking for legal visa..
> 
> .


Hi deepak.... Can you please help me with contact number at AHC since I have tried contacting them but in vain..... Please provide me the umber.... Thank you very much 

Sandeep


----------



## Crtv12

Nanduu said:


> We took help of a MARA agent in Chennai and he charged us INR 50K.
> The funny part was my husband asked me to inform that the files queued on 22nd may were being granted visa n asked him to check if he has received our grant letter. Next morning he received my visa grant letter from Ahc. If he doesn't know this forum exists then he'd be scratching his head.



Hi Nanduu - how did you find the services of this agent? Were they helpful and prompt? Does his company name start with V ? I am planning to use them for my spouse visa.


----------



## nannu

*Details added to SS*

Hi Ms. J, & akshay.shah,

Welcome to the forum.

Your details have been added to the Spreadsheet, In furute, May i request you to provide your details to be added in the sheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the SS .
After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*

*Also it will be highly appreciated if all users have same usernames in the SS and on the forum. That way it would be easier to track users and update the SS.

Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*

:welcome:

Nannu


----------



## nannu

*AHC Contact No.*



Sdarri said:


> Hi deepak.... Can you please help me with contact number at AHC since I have tried contacting them but in vain..... Please provide me the umber.... Thank you very much
> 
> Sandeep


Hi Sdarri

Dial 011-41221000 and then press 1 & 2 after you get connected.

Nannu


----------



## ABS369

Thanks...

i have been asked by my CO to return india now... going back ... i hope to get my VISA soon 



cute1987 said:


> *Hey ABS369,
> 
> Yesterday, I received the following email from AHC... but without the name of any CO...?
> 
> "Please be informed that the case officer has been allocated in your application and once the case officer start accessing your application he/she request you the further documents if its required."
> 
> I hope that the above information would be of some assistance to you...  *


----------



## Becky26

*Australian Federal Elections 2013*

New Australian Prime Minister elect- Tony Abbott of Liberal Party


----------



## Harman cheema

Becky26 said:


> New Australian Prime Minister elect- Tony Abbott of Liberal Party


Ya good for us..


----------



## aushub

Crtv12 said:


> Hi Nanduu - how did you find the services of this agent? Were they helpful and prompt? Does his company name start with V ? I am planning to use them for my spouse visa.


Hi crtv.. Am nanduu's husband.. We took services of EOA chennai. Though we r from Bangalore, I knew eoa personally so took their help. They did a good job and they provided good service.. Honestly Speaking you don't need an agent. We used one for peace of mind and am sure so will u. Assuming you are yet to apply, refer to ahc's and vfs's checklist, is full and comprehensive. Also download partner migration booklet, and every minute detail is provided.. Focus on statements of yourself and your partner, form 888 and family members affidavits n make sure they are all consistent and don't contradict each other. And PCC is from regional passport office and not commissioners office or local police station. Make sure to get PCC done before applying. The only thing that shud be pending should be your medicals. Feel free to ask questions on forum.. Good luck..


----------



## aushub

Hi nannu.. Just want to let you know that a very close friend of mine applied to his wifes partner visa on 8 Feb. Case officer on 4 april. Medicals and Pcc done in May.. Queued on 28th may.. Just thought I' ll let you know and if you wish to you can add in SS.. You can just name them ABC.. I can let you all know when they get visa..


----------



## shilga

Will there be any changes to visa processing time frame, once the new party government take charge in Australia.


----------



## nannu

*There is a long way to go!!*



ABS369 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> i have been asked by my CO to return india now... going back ... i hope to get my VISA soon


Hi Abs,

You are being asked to leave Australia so that your file can be queued for final decision. The real wait will start thereafter. There is another 3 months wait after the files is queued, . 

Sorry if I have smashed you hopes :smash: but that's the procedure followed at AHC. 

*My advise is :gossip: (May be unwanted)* *Be hopeful, but don't be over excited*. It will help you during this never ending waiting period. 


Nannu


----------



## Guest

nannu said:


> Hi Abs,
> 
> You are being asked to leave Australia so that your file can be queued for final decision. The real wait will start thereafter. There is another 3 months wait after the files is queued, .
> 
> Sorry if I have smashed you hopes :smash: but that's the procedure followed at AHC.
> 
> *My advise is :gossip: (May be unwanted)* *Be hopeful, but don't be over excited*. It will help you during this never ending waiting period.
> 
> 
> Nannu


 You guys really need to complain about this 'policy' and kick up a fuss. I know I would if it affected me.

There is nothing in law to say you must leave Australia when your visa is queued. Yes you must leave for the grant but that is just for a few days. 

This policy is specific to India and I find no logic in it. If you have a valid Australian visa there is no reason you need to leave. There is actually nothing in law to say you need to return to the country you applied for grant or queuing or anything ese. 

UK, USA, European etc citizens would nip over to New Zealand for a couple of days and fly back to Australia to validate.


----------



## augu2013

Guys, whether vfs delhi will be closed tomorrow. Does anyone know?

I have noticed that Ganesh Chaturthi is on Monday, 09 September, 2013.


----------



## merrylands

augu2013 said:


> Guys, whether vfs delhi will be closed tomorrow. Does anyone know?
> 
> I have noticed that Ganesh Chaturthi is on Monday, 09 September, 2013.


I understand that considering they are working for a foreign embassy usually they are not given local holidays. Should be open tomorrow.


----------



## merrylands

A closer look at the SS and the pattern reveals that majority are granted visa on the que date and some also seem to have jumped/crossed the que. This factor is about 20-25%

Apparently some of the SCO work on with the que where as others are not - may be following the DoL or priority processing based on other factors.

Had we got the SCO name available for all the grants, it would have been more clear.


----------



## nannu

augu2013 said:


> Guys, whether vfs delhi will be closed tomorrow. Does anyone know?
> 
> I have noticed that Ganesh Chaturthi is on Monday, 09 September, 2013.


Check the VFS website for list of holidays.


----------



## nkdangar

shilga said:


> Will there be any changes to visa processing time frame, once the new party government take charge in Australia.


*Don't think so, until next july.*


----------



## cute1987

*Tony Abbott is the new prime minister of Australia...*



shilga said:


> Will there be any changes to visa processing time frame, once the new party government take charge in Australia.


*Please open web link Ten things you should know about Australia to know about the "thoughts and priorities" of the next prime minister Tony Abbott...*


----------



## cute1987

augu2013 said:


> Guys, whether vfs delhi will be closed tomorrow. Does anyone know?
> 
> I have noticed that Ganesh Chaturthi is on Monday, 09 September, 2013.


Hi augu2013, as per the vfs Australia Visa Information-India and Nepal-Public Holidays/Closures, the AHC, New Delhi and all vfs "Australia Visa Application Centers" will remain open on the "Ganesh Chaturthi"...


----------



## Nanduu

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey nanduu
> Congrtas for your longg awaited visa
> Can u please tell me like do all the information goes to agent and then he forwards u from diac
> Or they also contact u?
> Like if they need to interview d applicant .. Do they first inform agent or do they directly call ?


Hi Amaanisingh
Thank u n sorry for late reply.
Usually all the information like request for medicals, pcc n visa grant letter goes to the agent. 
If they need any clarification or for telephonic interview the CO would contact you directly. 
In my case the case officer contacted me for some clarification n requested me to get another pcc as it was getting expired in July. She told me clearly that she can't send the email to me but as she had taken my agent's email address wrong, she had to send it to me.
In case you do not have an agent, the information would be sent to the authorised recipient you have mentioned in your application. Hope it is clear to you now. Lemme know if you need any more details.


----------



## nkdangar

Nanduu said:


> Hello everyone!
> I got my Visa today.


*Hello Nanduu,

When are you flying??? Bags packed??*


----------



## Amaanisingh

Nanduu said:


> Hi Amaanisingh
> Thank u n sorry for late reply.
> Usually all the information like request for medicals, pcc n visa grant letter goes to the agent.
> If they need any clarification or for telephonic interview the CO would contact you directly.
> In my case the case officer contacted me for some clarification n requested me to get another pcc as it was getting expired in July. She told me clearly that she can't send the email to me but as she had taken my agent's email address wrong, she had to send it to me.
> In case you do not have an agent, the information would be sent to the authorised recipient you have mentioned in your application. Hope it is clear to you now. Lemme know if you need any more details.


Oh k good..
Thank u nanduu
Good luck for your future..
Pack and fly..


----------



## dan85

Hi,

I am an Australian Citizen and got married with my Indian Citizen wife in Feb 2013. We have put in our application for a offshore visa in AHC New Delhi, and have a CO assigned. 

However we had an arranged marriage and only knew each other for a week before we had a registered court marriage. We have a marriage registration certificate to show this, however we didnt have a traditional Hindu marriage due to the short notice and I had to return to Aus within 2 weeks of being in India as I had to start a new position. We have submitted photos of a small ceremony with 100 guests but it does not have the 2 essential ceremony (phera) that is required as part of the Hindu Marriage Act, which seems to be a key criteria in an application from India.

The CO is asking for more photo evidence of this 2 key events however we only have photos of the small ceremony, which does not include the 2 key events. Both our parents were present and some other relatives and guests, about 100. My brother and other relatives from overseas couldnt make it due to the short notice, and because of my work I couldnt stay longer so, I had to leave 1 day after we got a registered court marriage. 

We plan to have a celebratory wedding event next year in Feb 2014 to have all our family, relatives and friends attend from overseas as well and we will have the 2 key ceremonies performed then. I dont want the visa to be rejected or put on hold, as I want her to join me straight after that, and thats the reason we applied for the Partner Visa now. 

Prove submitted so far was, statements from both of us, 888 form from my parents who are Aus PR and Citizen, pic of small ceremony but no phera photo (about 10 photo submitted).

I spoke to DIAC staff in Melbourne before I applied and they said a registration certificate of marriage from India is recognised and to speak to the CO, but the CO wants this evidence. I dont know what to do ? CO called my wife and asked some questions then said that going to put on hold untill the photos are sent .

That means she will not be in queue until we send photos, and then wait for another 3-4 months so June 2014. So long ??

Anyone who had an arranged marriage had the same situation ? What steps should I take to show a genuine marriage ?

What provision is allowed for the Partner Visa Application, if the Hindu Marriage Act 1955 is not required, i.e. would a Special Marriage Act 1954 be deemed valid to satisfy the requirements? 

What if a couple chooses not to have a traditional Hindu marriage and opts for just a court marriage? Would individual or personal circumstances be taken into consideration for these cases?

What other evidences besides a traditional Hindu Marriage can be used to substantiate a validity of a marriage?

Thanks for any help I can get.

Please add me to the SS
DOL : 04/06/13
CO assigned : MB on 06/09/13
CO Requested for : PCC, Medical , Photo of 2 essential ceremony


Thanks for the help, just found this forum today, would have been useful when I was getting the paperwork ready.

Dan


----------



## nannu

*Take help of a professional*



dan85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Australian Citizen and got married with my Indian Citizen wife in Feb 2013. We have put in our application for a offshore visa in AHC New Delhi, and have a CO assigned.
> 
> However we had an arranged marriage and only knew each other for a week before we had a registered court marriage. We have a marriage registration certificate to show this, however we didnt have a traditional Hindu marriage due to the short notice and I had to return to Aus within 2 weeks of being in India as I had to start a new position. We have submitted photos of a small ceremony with 100 guests but it does not have the 2 essential ceremony (phera) that is required as part of the Hindu Marriage Act, which seems to be a key criteria in an application from India.
> 
> The CO is asking for more photo evidence of this 2 key events however we only have photos of the small ceremony, which does not include the 2 key events. Both our parents were present and some other relatives and guests, about 100. My brother and other relatives from overseas couldnt make it due to the short notice, and because of my work I couldnt stay longer so, I had to leave 1 day after we got a registered court marriage.
> 
> We plan to have a celebratory wedding event next year in Feb 2014 to have all our family, relatives and friends attend from overseas as well and we will have the 2 key ceremonies performed then. I dont want the visa to be rejected or put on hold, as I want her to join me straight after that, and thats the reason we applied for the Partner Visa now.
> 
> Prove submitted so far was, statements from both of us, 888 form from my parents who are Aus PR and Citizen, pic of small ceremony but no phera photo (about 10 photo submitted).
> 
> I spoke to DIAC staff in Melbourne before I applied and they said a registration certificate of marriage from India is recognised and to speak to the CO, but the CO wants this evidence. I dont know what to do ? CO called my wife and asked some questions then said that going to put on hold untill the photos are sent .
> 
> That means she will not be in queue until we send photos, and then wait for another 3-4 months so June 2014. So long ??
> 
> Anyone who had an arranged marriage had the same situation ? What steps should I take to show a genuine marriage ?
> 
> What provision is allowed for the Partner Visa Application, if the Hindu Marriage Act 1955 is not required, i.e. would a Special Marriage Act 1954 be deemed valid to satisfy the requirements?
> 
> What if a couple chooses not to have a traditional Hindu marriage and opts for just a court marriage? Would individual or personal circumstances be taken into consideration for these cases?
> 
> What other evidences besides a traditional Hindu Marriage can be used to substantiate a validity of a marriage?
> 
> Thanks for any help I can get.
> 
> Please add me to the SS
> DOL : 04/06/13
> CO assigned : MB on 06/09/13
> CO Requested for : PCC, Medical , Photo of 2 essential ceremony
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help, just found this forum today, would have been useful when I was getting the paperwork ready.
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan,

*I would suggest that you go for professional advice. *

My husband is also an Australian Citizen and he also returned to Oz a week after our marriage, but that should not be a problem as long as you can prove that your relationship is genuine. Our families have known each other for a reasonable time. 

Since he is a Citizen, our marriage was registered under special marriage act, but still we had to submit the proof of religious marriage for registration as well.

The Marriage Certificate is only* one of the many document* that have to submitted as a proof of a genuine marriage. 
The Partner visa checklist that for India clearly states the conditions to be fulfilled for marriages solemnized under the Hindu Marriage Act to be considered valid.

Here is the link for your reference:

http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/files/ndli/Checklist Partner 309.100 - INDIA August 2012 (2).pdf

*Considering your situation, It would have been in you better interest if you had applied for Prospective Marriage Visa instead of Partner Visa. In Prospective Marriage Visa these photos would not have been required.*

*None of the forum users is a professional migration agent here, so I would you suggest that you opt for professional advice. *

I hope this is of some help to you.

Nannu


----------



## nannu

*Details added to SS!!*

Hi Dan85,

Welcome to the forum.

Your details have been added to the Spreadsheet, In furute, May i request you to provide your details to be added in the sheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the SS .
After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*

*Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*

:welcome:

Nannu


----------



## augu2013

dan85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Australian Citizen and got married with my Indian Citizen wife in Feb 2013. We have put in our application for a offshore visa in AHC New Delhi, and have a CO assigned.
> 
> However we had an arranged marriage and only knew each other for a week before we had a registered court marriage. We have a marriage registration certificate to show this, however we didnt have a traditional Hindu marriage due to the short notice and I had to return to Aus within 2 weeks of being in India as I had to start a new position. We have submitted photos of a small ceremony with 100 guests but it does not have the 2 essential ceremony (phera) that is required as part of the Hindu Marriage Act, which seems to be a key criteria in an application from India.
> 
> The CO is asking for more photo evidence of this 2 key events however we only have photos of the small ceremony, which does not include the 2 key events. Both our parents were present and some other relatives and guests, about 100. My brother and other relatives from overseas couldnt make it due to the short notice, and because of my work I couldnt stay longer so, I had to leave 1 day after we got a registered court marriage.
> 
> We plan to have a celebratory wedding event next year in Feb 2014 to have all our family, relatives and friends attend from overseas as well and we will have the 2 key ceremonies performed then. I dont want the visa to be rejected or put on hold, as I want her to join me straight after that, and thats the reason we applied for the Partner Visa now.
> 
> Prove submitted so far was, statements from both of us, 888 form from my parents who are Aus PR and Citizen, pic of small ceremony but no phera photo (about 10 photo submitted).
> 
> I spoke to DIAC staff in Melbourne before I applied and they said a registration certificate of marriage from India is recognised and to speak to the CO, but the CO wants this evidence. I dont know what to do ? CO called my wife and asked some questions then said that going to put on hold untill the photos are sent .
> 
> That means she will not be in queue until we send photos, and then wait for another 3-4 months so June 2014. So long ??
> 
> Anyone who had an arranged marriage had the same situation ? What steps should I take to show a genuine marriage ?
> 
> What provision is allowed for the Partner Visa Application, if the Hindu Marriage Act 1955 is not required, i.e. would a Special Marriage Act 1954 be deemed valid to satisfy the requirements?
> 
> What if a couple chooses not to have a traditional Hindu marriage and opts for just a court marriage? Would individual or personal circumstances be taken into consideration for these cases?
> 
> What other evidences besides a traditional Hindu Marriage can be used to substantiate a validity of a marriage?
> 
> Thanks for any help I can get.
> 
> Please add me to the SS
> DOL : 04/06/13
> CO assigned : MB on 06/09/13
> CO Requested for : PCC, Medical , Photo of 2 essential ceremony
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help, just found this forum today, would have been useful when I was getting the paperwork ready.
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan85,
I think there may b few things to consider

1. Court Marriage will be suffice if you and your wife don't believe in Indian customs. Both parents may also have sign in written and give to AHC. You are doing court marriage and no intention of doing indian traditional wedding

2. You can may b plan another trip to India for 1 week. You can perform all rituals in Arya Samaj Mandir in presence of close relatives / both families. That marriage can also be registered in Court.

3. Apply for Prospective Marriage visa and get married in Oz

You will have to consider something otherwise AHC will not process your application.

Hope this helps but also seek professional advice

Regards


----------



## klight12

Praying for the good start of the week.........:grouphug:


----------



## ama04138739

*Not long to go...*

Good Luck guys... Harman Cheema, Ama04138739, HPT, Kanu, Vaibhav9099. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nkdangar

ama04138739 said:


> Good Luck guys... Harman Cheema, Ama04138739, HPT, Kanu, Vaibhav9099. :fingerscrossed:


*Hold your feelings, good news in 4-5 hours!!!:amen::clock:*


----------



## VRJO

dan85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Australian Citizen and got married with my Indian Citizen wife in Feb 2013. We have put in our application for a offshore visa in AHC New Delhi, and have a CO assigned.
> 
> However we had an arranged marriage and only knew each other for a week before we had a registered court marriage. We have a marriage registration certificate to show this, however we didnt have a traditional Hindu marriage due to the short notice and I had to return to Aus within 2 weeks of being in India as I had to start a new position. We have submitted photos of a small ceremony with 100 guests but it does not have the 2 essential ceremony (phera) that is required as part of the Hindu Marriage Act, which seems to be a key criteria in an application from India.
> 
> The CO is asking for more photo evidence of this 2 key events however we only have photos of the small ceremony, which does not include the 2 key events. Both our parents were present and some other relatives and guests, about 100. My brother and other relatives from overseas couldnt make it due to the short notice, and because of my work I couldnt stay longer so, I had to leave 1 day after we got a registered court marriage.
> 
> We plan to have a celebratory wedding event next year in Feb 2014 to have all our family, relatives and friends attend from overseas as well and we will have the 2 key ceremonies performed then. I dont want the visa to be rejected or put on hold, as I want her to join me straight after that, and thats the reason we applied for the Partner Visa now.
> 
> Prove submitted so far was, statements from both of us, 888 form from my parents who are Aus PR and Citizen, pic of small ceremony but no phera photo (about 10 photo submitted).
> 
> I spoke to DIAC staff in Melbourne before I applied and they said a registration certificate of marriage from India is recognised and to speak to the CO, but the CO wants this evidence. I dont know what to do ? CO called my wife and asked some questions then said that going to put on hold untill the photos are sent .
> 
> That means she will not be in queue until we send photos, and then wait for another 3-4 months so June 2014. So long ??
> 
> Anyone who had an arranged marriage had the same situation ? What steps should I take to show a genuine marriage ?
> 
> What provision is allowed for the Partner Visa Application, if the Hindu Marriage Act 1955 is not required, i.e. would a Special Marriage Act 1954 be deemed valid to satisfy the requirements?
> 
> What if a couple chooses not to have a traditional Hindu marriage and opts for just a court marriage? Would individual or personal circumstances be taken into consideration for these cases?
> 
> What other evidences besides a traditional Hindu Marriage can be used to substantiate a validity of a marriage?
> 
> Thanks for any help I can get.
> 
> Please add me to the SS
> DOL : 04/06/13
> CO assigned : MB on 06/09/13
> CO Requested for : PCC, Medical , Photo of 2 essential ceremony
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help, just found this forum today, would have been useful when I was getting the paperwork ready.
> 
> Dan


Hi,

May be you have a case here...but few ppl also applied on Engagement bases so AHC are firm on Photo evidence. You may seek help from DIAC Australia explaining the situation but don’t mention that you will perform a ceremony in future with the rituals.. Saying this you are not making your case strong. just say all you got is this and wats you can do about this..

Not sure wat you marriage certificate reads but mine reads marriage according to Hindu act..if it says that you need to have evidence saying that. Which include a 2 photos..

Not sure but register marriage is different from registering marriage.. Most of them register their marriage according Hindu act or something acc to religion..

Also you should have all docs like 888, affidavits, yours, bride and that of you parents to support your marriage as court marriage..

ONe thing if you say you will be having a ceremony in future ur making you case week..

For an outsider it looks like you have performed and engagement ceremony and applied for VIsa...i am not saying this but AHC may feel like that..

Even if you go back and perform those rituals and submit the photo evidence they may question you about the change of dresses of you relative and surroundings.. This happened

As you mentioned THat DIAC advised you about the mrag certificat ask them to email you that and send it as a evidence to YOUR CO...


----------



## deepakabc

alright guys its 9.15 am new week.. visa flood will start shortly


----------



## VRJO

deepakabc said:


> alright guys its 9.15 am new week.. visa flood will start shortly


You should get it soon and herman asl well long wait for you guys..

Jai sree ganesh..


----------



## VRJO

How many Visas last week, any one?


----------



## jaiganesh

guys be ready to get grant


----------



## nannu

VRJO said:


> How many Visas last week, any one?


Is it Vepesh or his wife? 

Last week there were 7 visas..


----------



## augu2013

Good luck everyone. HOLD Your chairs tightly!


----------



## cute1987

*Have you got the CO appointment?*

*Hi Jayeshkumar, Badshah and MrsRana,
Have you got the appointment of CO for your visa application?
If yes, then please post your reply at the forum and also update SS...*


----------



## abhisek

Hoping for few grants today.....


----------



## jaiganesh

guys any good news


----------



## jaiganesh

33 days for file being queued 87 days left for grant


----------



## VRJO

jaiganesh said:


> 33 days for file being queued 87 days left for grant


dont count each day...
u may count weeks its eay that way


----------



## nkdangar

*Harman, keep checking the emails mate!!! The bells can ring any time:clock:*


----------



## HPT

Hey guys, 

Just Got email from AHC. MY wife got Visa.. yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... 
Thank you all for your support and help.


----------



## VRJO

hpt said:


> hey guys,
> 
> just got email from ahc. My wife got visa.. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> thank you all for your support and help.


congrats & good luck


----------



## jaiganesh

HPT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just Got email from AHC. MY wife got Visa.. yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> Thank you all for your support and help.


Congrates man wish u a very good luck


----------



## Harman cheema

nkdangar said:


> *Harman, keep checking the emails mate!!! The bells can ring any time:clock:*


Ok bro...


----------



## Harman cheema

HPT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just Got email from AHC. MY wife got Visa.. yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> Thank you all for your support and help.


Congrats hpt


----------



## cute1987

*Visa grants...*

*Hi Harman, HPT, ama04138739, Kanu, Vaibhav9099,
*
_*Any visa grant update from you mate?*_


----------



## chiragb

cute1987 said:


> *Hi Harman, HPT, ama04138739, Kanu, Vaibhav9099,
> *
> _*Any visa grant update from you mate?*_


HPT ****


Please refer few post just before you..


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



HPT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just Got email from AHC. MY wife got Visa.. yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> Thank you all for your support and help.


HI HPT,
Many Many congratulation ...have a happy married life ahead... :tea: :tea: :tea: :drum::drum::drum::rockon::rockon::rockon::first: :first: :first:opcorn: opcorn: opcorn::clap2: :clap2: :clap2: lane: lane: lane: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



HPT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just Got email from AHC. MY wife got Visa.. yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> Thank you all for your support and help.


Hi HPT, my heartiest congratulation to you and your wife…:cheer2:


----------



## deepakabc

HPT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just Got email from AHC. MY wife got Visa.. yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> Thank you all for your support and help.



Cong.

Its gonna be good day... AHC will grant lots of visa today 

tony will stop boat and poor legal guys will have lots visa


----------



## Sdarri

HPT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just Got email from AHC. MY wife got Visa.. yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> Thank you all for your support and help.


Hey many many congratulations.... Very happy for you....


----------



## Sdarri

Sdarri said:


> Hey many many congratulations.... Very happy for you....


Hey can I know what was your dol and since how long is your file had been in que... If your details are their in as then let me know by which name I can check it...

This will help me to analyse my situation...


Many thanks...


----------



## jaiganesh

i guess following shall get their visa today
1. Harman cheema
2. Ama04138739
3. Kanu
4. Vaibhav 9099
5.Ozvisa

by the way harman why don't u call AHC once again for the grant


----------



## cute1987

chiragb said:


> HPT ****
> 
> 
> Please refer few post just before you..


Thank you very much for an update...


----------



## Harman cheema

jaiganesh said:


> i guess following shall get their visa today
> 1. Harman cheema
> 2. Ama04138739
> 3. Kanu
> 4. Vaibhav 9099
> 5.Ozvisa
> 
> by the way harman why don't u call AHC once again for the grant


I did and operator told me in this week u ll hear something from us...


----------



## jaiganesh

Harman cheema said:


> I did and operator told me in this week u ll hear something from us...


Ok brother then don't worry be cool and calm. I am sure you will get visa soon.
good luck brother


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations !!!*



HPT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just Got email from AHC. MY wife got Visa.. yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> Thank you all for your support and help.


:dance::dance::bounce::bounce:*Congratulations HPT.....Have a happy married life!!! *:cheer2::cheer2::whoo::whoo::whoo::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Sdarri

Harman cheema said:


> I did and operator told me in this week u ll hear something from us...


Hey... I have tried calling Ahc many times but not gone through... Can you please help me with the contact details of Ahc at the earliest..... Thankssss


----------



## nannu

*3 gone !!!!*

*3 have flown away... lane: lane: lane:*
* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!! *


*Exceptional Case*
*1. Balhary* (Can't really guess when, because of the recent post by Balhary about additional docs.)


*Others**
1. Nanduu
2. Harman Cheema
3. Nkdangar
4. HPT
5. ama04138739
6. Kanu
7. Vaibhav9099
8. Rimz
9. YehDooriyan
10. Ozvisa
11. PMB
12. dil482
13. Deepakabc
14. Meena
15. Msam
16. Suzan
17. Veena
18. Riyaz
19. CB
20. Rajk*


*Inactive Users*
*1. Mounika
2. Bhawani82
3. Ud
4. Sus76
5. Kharel76*


----------



## nannu

*AHC contact no.*



Sdarri said:


> Hey... I have tried calling Ahc many times but not gone through... Can you please help me with the contact details of Ahc at the earliest..... Thankssss


Hi Sdarri

Dial 011-41221000 and then press 1 & 2 after you get connected. You may have to hold for a long time 10-30 mins. 

Nannu


----------



## Crtv12

aushub said:


> Hi crtv.. Am nanduu's husband.. We took services of EOA chennai. Though we r from Bangalore, I knew eoa personally so took their help. They did a good job and they provided good service.. Honestly Speaking you don't need an agent. We used one for peace of mind and am sure so will u. Assuming you are yet to apply, refer to ahc's and vfs's checklist, is full and comprehensive. Also download partner migration booklet, and every minute detail is provided.. Focus on statements of yourself and your partner, form 888 and family members affidavits n make sure they are all consistent and don't contradict each other. And PCC is from regional passport office and not commissioners office or local police station. Make sure to get PCC done before applying. The only thing that shud be pending should be your medicals. Feel free to ask questions on forum.. Good luck..



Hi aushub - Thanks a lot for your response. It's always great to get recommendations. I will give them a ring. Thanks a bunch again for your pointers.


----------



## manv1983

Harman Cheema - Keep Checking your TFN ? I have strong intuition u ll get it by evening !!


----------



## HPT

Sdarri said:


> Hey can I know what was your dol and since how long is your file had been in que... If your details are their in as then let me know by which name I can check it...
> 
> This will help me to analyse my situation...
> 
> 
> Many thanks...


Hi Sdarri, 

My all details are in Access Spread Sheet (SS) under HPT name.


Thanks, 
HPT


----------



## Crtv12

Dear Forum Members, 

I will soon be applying for my would be wife's Partner visa who is an Indian citizen. My situation is as below -- 

Sponsor: (self)
- Australia PR VE 175 Subclass 175. Granted 23 April 2010. Valid for multiple entry until 23 April 2015. Completed initial landing 23 Aug 2010, departed 30 Aug 2010. Completed formalities like opening Bank Account, registered with Centerlink and returned to continue working and living in Dubai. I haven't since gone to Australia.
- I am moving from Dubai to Australia permanently because I have negotiated a transfer with my employer to our Melbourne office. My employer will provide a letter/employment contract stating my position, salary and benefits in Australia. 
- Our marriage is in Nov '13 and I will start work in Melbourne in Dec '13. My wife will lodge the application with AHC, Delhi a day or two after I reach Melbourne. I referred the checklist and I may not be able to provide copy of medicare card, copy of Oz driver license, copy of last 2-3 years Tax returns to ATO, Australia pay stubs, Form 888 from Australian Citizens/PRs. I don't have these because I have not yet lived in Australia. 

Has someone on this forum been in a similar situation? As I am simultaneously going to start my life in Oz and apply for Partner visa, will AHC insist on the documents above? Are there alternatives for these documents, or an explanation that I can provide to AHC Delhi while lodging my application on my circumstances? What do forum members recommend? Your advice from your experiences is much appreciated. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Manpreetsingh

...


----------



## Manpreetsingh

vepesh said:


> Hi
> 
> wow, ur lucky to have such a long leave, generous employer ...anyway in your case i would apply for TV now.
> 
> Once you get your TV there will be 3 months to travel meanwhile you can wait for your CO to get assigned for your 309 and then get ur medicals done. After that travel to Australia along with your partner..
> 
> If you wait for CO to assign before you apply TV there is possibility that your TV may get rejected as you file will be close to or ready to be sent to final decision...
> 
> Also get your PCC now wats stooping you to do that?
> 
> 
> Hope this helps..



To get PCC, I went to regional PSK and they advised that I will need the email of my CO asking for the PCC. I told him it is not listed in the website. He said I will definately need it. So I can only do it after I get email from CO asking for one


----------



## nannu

*Pcc*



Manpreetsingh said:


> To get PCC, I went to regional PSK and they advised that I will need the email of my CO asking for the PCC. I told him it is not listed in the website. He said I will definately need it. So I can only do it after I get email from CO asking for one


CO's email is not required.
Which PSK did you go to? 

Here is the procedure to apply for PCC:

1) Fill the Online PCC Application at https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink

2) Submit the online form and get the Application Reference Number (ARN) (*This should be atleast one day before you walk-in to the Passport Seva Kender, don't walk-in the same day*)
There is a Fee that you will have to pay (around INR 500, not sure of the exact amount)

3) Print the a copy of the online form with the Application Reference Number (ARN)

4)Walk-in to the PSK, at least one day *AFTER* you fill the online form and get ARN *(Don't go to the PSK the same day)*

5) Take the following documents:

*If you address is same as the one in the Passport:*
A) Old passport in original,
B) Self-attested photocopy of first two and last two pages including ECR/Non-ECR page
C) Self-attested photocopy of page of observation (if any).

*If you address is different from the one in the Passport:*
A) Old passport in original,
B) Self-attested photocopy of first two and last two pages including ECR/Non-ECR page
C) Self-attested photocopy of page of observation (if any).
D) Proof of Present Address (Water, Electricity, Telephone (Landline or Postpaid Bill, Aadhaar Card, ration card, Voter Card etc) 

*Links for your Reference:*
https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink
Online Form Submission : Apply Online : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva
Documents Required : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva
http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnli...hmentAdvisorSub?subDocID=7001&confirmDOB=7001

There is a Fee that you will have to pay in cash at the PSK (around INR 500, not sure of the exact amount).


----------



## jaiganesh

guys any grants pls do inform


----------



## abhisek

Looks like AHC wants us to celebrate the day as dry day....


----------



## preet17

I think AHC makes good score only in the beginning of every month..


----------



## nannu

abhisek said:


> Looks like AHC wants us to celebrate the day as dry day....


There has been a grant today, so can not be called a dry day


----------



## augu2013

I think AHC should be more honest and visible. Once SCO is assigned, explain clearly that you will get visa in this month. Tell us how many application ahead of you and only this number can be cleared.


----------



## shilga

Harman cheema said:


> Ok bro...


To morrow is your day, for sure.:boom:


----------



## deepakabc

Today Case officer called and asking why your tourist visa got rejected in Nov. and she told us we should be hearing from them very soon......


----------



## nannu

deepakabc said:


> Today Case officer called and asking why your tourist visa got rejected in Nov. and she told us we should be hearing from them very soon......


Great.....So you and Harman will definitely get it in this week. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## deepakabc

Did case officer call usually like this ?


----------



## nannu

deepakabc said:


> Did case officer call usually like this ?


Not usually, but if the SCO has any question they send that to the CO and the CO calls the applicant for further information. It is good sign that your file is not with the SCO and you the decision will be taken soon !!!


----------



## ama04138739

HPT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just Got email from AHC. MY wife got Visa.. yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> Thank you all for your support and help.


Manny Manny congratulations to HPT...

Hopefully, my wife's visa is not far away...

Harman 22, today it would your turn and once again good luck to all my fellow people who have crossed 100 days:fingerscrossed:

Cheers


----------



## klight12

*Good Morning*

Good Morning to everyone....I hope today would be better than yesterday...ray2:

Just want to see smile on all faces so sharing this joke. Keep smiling always all of you who are so tensed due to Visa Wait.


"A young woman had given birth in the elevator of a New Delhi hospital, and was embarrassed about it.

One of the Doctors, in an effort to console her, said, "Don t feel bad. Why, only two years ago a lady delivered in the front yard of the hospital."

With that the new mother burst out crying.

"I know," she said. "That was me, too."

 Good luck


----------



## deepakabc

nannu said:


> Not usually, but if the SCO has any question they send that to the CO and the CO calls the applicant for further information. It is good sign that your file is not with the SCO and you the decision will be taken soon !!!


what is that mean that my file not with SCO ?


----------



## nkdangar

HPT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just Got email from AHC. MY wife got Visa.. yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> Thank you all for your support and help.


*Congrats Mate, have a good one!!!:yo:*


----------



## S S Reddy

*S S Reddy*

Hi Guys

I am using Internet Exp 8 and Google chrome cant open the SS could you please advise how I do this.

Cheers Reddy


----------



## saras712

Hi All

From Ss it look like the time for Co allocation changed from this july.It saying 10 week when we submit application....but it not right.Including me and some other applicant in ss havnt allocated co in average 55 days...look longer than that.


----------



## aushub

nkdangar said:


> *Congrats Mate, have a good one!!!:yo:*


HPT hearty congratulations..


----------



## aushub

S S Reddy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am using Internet Exp 8 and Google chrome cant open the SS could you please advise how I do this.
> 
> Cheers Reddy


Hi Reddy,

Once you click on SS link, remember it opens in a separate window. If it just not opening then try Update your IE and Chrome. If it's already upto date, then update or download required plugins. Plugins are found in the tools section.

Cheers,


----------



## aushub

My dear friends, everyone who is waiting for visa grants, I pray to god that each one of you gets your or your spouse' visa soon.
I know its very easy for someone like me to say this and offer solace and console you, but its harder to practice.. I have been in your situation, and I know how hard it sometimes is. So just hang in there..
Me and my wife often speak about this forum and how much support we received from forum members. If not for this forum, we all would have been living in darkness. Thank the forum for its existence and for all of us.

Good luck people..


----------



## chiragb

*September - 2013*

*Month :* *September-2013 *


*Days So Far(09-09-2013) *: *9*


*Grant so Far :**8 *

_(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface,HPT) _


*Public holiday *:*3 *


*Working days:** 6*


*8 Down in 6 Working Days*


----------



## Dimple1404

hi guys and girls

I am waiting for my wife visa to be approved, she placed it in March 2013 on the 19th and everything has been done.

Her medical was done 2 months late because preeti aurora the case officer said she sent an email to our visa immigration officer but he never received, anyways that was completed in june this year and we have been waiting for so long.

Does anyone know why its taking so bloody long. I even contacted the Australian immigration where I live in Australia and they cant believe its taking them in New Delhi to process, my wife visa

I provided all documents a good 500 page of emails, txt, gift receipts and so much more even Skype chats that exceded over 700 pages.

Preeti the co email replies are the same stuff off the Australian immigration website, as of July 18 she said our case has now gone in for final assessment and is queued with several hundred applicants, can anyone please assist me on how many days it takes once they state its in for final submission.

Thanks


----------



## VRJO

deepakabc said:


> Today Case officer called and asking why your tourist visa got rejected in Nov. and she told us we should be hearing from them very soon......


hi 
may be your last call to AHC is working its trick here..

To me, by asking that Ques AHC is looking really stupid.. its them who rejected it and believe me they will have all the information from the day you landed your first foot into australia....its really stupid on AHC's part to ask that ques....to me i think they are just trying to find some brawbacks to support their delay, not to worry...

Its push the blame on others to save their a.. n making them look better...AHC trying to be smart..


----------



## VRJO

Dimple1404 said:


> hi guys and girls
> 
> I am waiting for my wife visa to be approved, she placed it in March 2013 on the 19th and everything has been done.
> 
> Her medical was done 2 months late because preeti aurora the case officer said she sent an email to our visa immigration officer but he never received, anyways that was completed in june this year and we have been waiting for so long.
> 
> Does anyone know why its taking so bloody long. I even contacted the Australian immigration where I live in Australia and they cant believe its taking them in New Delhi to process, my wife visa
> 
> I provided all documents a good 500 page of emails, txt, gift receipts and so much more even Skype chats that exceded over 700 pages.
> 
> Preeti the co email replies are the same stuff off the Australian immigration website, as of July 18 she said our case has now gone in for final assessment and is queued with several hundred applicants, can anyone please assist me on how many days it takes once they state its in for final submission.
> 
> Thanks


All in same boat...:fingerscrossed:

at this stage its taking about 90 days but each case is diff refer to SS and make your prediction no standard time frame.. welcome to the group of desperadoes..:cheer2::rain::spider:

ppl got their visas in 5 months and some waiting more than 10 months


----------



## deepakabc

VRJO said:


> hi
> may be your last call to AHC is working its trick here..
> 
> To me, by asking that Ques AHC is looking really stupid.. its them who rejected it and believe me they will have all the information from the day you landed your first foot into australia....its really stupid on AHC's part to ask that ques....to me i think they are just trying to find some brawbacks to support their delay, not to worry...
> 
> Its push the blame on others to save their a.. n making them look better...AHC trying to be smart..


Yes you are right .. My wife told the Co that my birthday this week... and CO indicated that next week we can compensate for all birthdays and anniversaries.


----------



## Dimple1404

VRJO said:


> All in same boat...:fingerscrossed:
> 
> at this stage its taking about 90 days but each case is diff refer to SS and make your prediction no standard time frame.. welcome to the group of desperadoes..:cheer2::rain::spider:
> 
> ppl got their visas in 5 months and some waiting more than 10 months


Hi thanks for your reply

Yes my cousin got married 3 years ago and her partner didn't get his visa after 2 years because AHC in new Delhi kept requesting files and they lost his medicals and everything.


I just hope she gets her visa so I can go and pick her up and celebrate our birthday together, my wife and I birthday fall in the month of October so I hope she gets it by this week so I can arrange all the travel and take her away for her birthday :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rimz

Hello ol,,
I want your opinion , my husband is here with me and he is planing to go back to oz. I also want to fly with him . What you guys suggest , should I wait for my visa or apply for TV again ???? 
Please guys tell me what to do,,, we really don't want to get separate .


----------



## VRJO

Rimz said:


> Hello ol,,
> I want your opinion , my husband is here with me and he is planing to go back to oz. I also want to fly with him . What you guys suggest , should I wait for my visa or apply for TV again ????
> Please guys tell me what to do,,, we really don't want to get separate .


IS YOUR FILE Qed to final decision?

if yes wen?


----------



## singh_26

*File Sent in Final Queue*

_Hi Sdarri,
Just want to know Your *file still not placed in Final Queue* even though you submitted *additional documents on 18/04/2013*. Any specific reason ???_


----------



## Rimz

Yes ,it's queued in first week of June when I returned back to India .


----------



## singh_26

*Hi*



Rimz said:


> Hello ol,,
> I want your opinion , my husband is here with me and he is planing to go back to oz. I also want to fly with him . What you guys suggest , should I wait for my visa or apply for TV again ????
> Please guys tell me what to do,,, we really don't want to get separate .


_
Hi Rimz,
As per my opinion you must wait for your visa. If you apply for TV then it may delay your Spouse visa...hope this helps.._


----------



## VRJO

Rimz said:


> Yes ,it's queued in first week of June when I returned back to India .


Then its not a good idea.. your r possibly on the verge of grant.....

I think but not sure...

if you apply for a TV Say today..and your granted partnervisa in a day or 2 and then you get youe TV granted.. you TV stays and Partner Visa will no longer be valid....

Also, even you may not be granted TV in your case and its waste of effort, dont do it.. wait for your Grant..its not practical..

Beat your emotions by being practical..


----------



## Rimz

VRJO said:


> IS YOUR FILE Qed to final decision?
> 
> if yes wen?


Yes ,it's queued in first week of June when I returned back to India .


----------



## Rimz

VRJO said:


> Then its not a good idea.. your r possibly on the verge of grant.....


But I have heard nothing from AHC till now. I want to email AHC but don't know the content. I mean what will ask ????


----------



## cute1987

*CO appointment...*

*Hi Jayeshkumar, Badshah and MrsRana,

Have you got the appointment of CO for your visa application?

If yes, then please post your reply at the forum and also update SS...*


----------



## nannu

Rimz said:


> Hello ol,,
> I want your opinion , my husband is here with me and he is planing to go back to oz. I also want to fly with him . What you guys suggest , should I wait for my visa or apply for TV again ????
> Please guys tell me what to do,,, we really don't want to get separate .


Hi Rimz, 

I wouls suggest that you wait, May queue is almost over and iy won't take long for you. If you apply for TV and go to OZ now, it will delay your visa because they will again ask you to get offshore and put you file aside untill you do so.

Wait till end of Sept, you will get it in Sept itself.

Nannu


----------



## Rimz

Rimz said:


> But I have heard nothing from AHC till now. I want to email AHC but don't know the content. I mean what will ask ????


Sorry for mistakes m using phone....


----------



## Rimz

nannu said:


> Hi Rimz,
> 
> I wouls suggest that you wait, May queue is almost over and iy won't take long for you. If you apply for TV and go to OZ now, it will delay your visa because they will again ask you to get offshore and put you file aside untill you do so.
> 
> Wait till end of Sept, you will get it in Sept itself.
> 
> Nannu



Thanx for suggestion nannu.... Olrght I'll wait for my turn. 
Thanx once again and enjoy.
Gud luck to u


----------



## nannu

*It is with SCO*



deepakabc said:


> what is that mean that my file not with SCO ?


That means your file is right now in the hands of SCO, who is actively reviewing it. She/he had a question, so youe CO contacted you for clarification. When the CO gets back to the SCO with the answer, *the decision will be taken and you will be the happiest man in the world!!!*


----------



## VRJO

Rimz said:


> Sorry for mistakes m using phone....


Calling AHC is KNocking a door which is locked outside:blah::blah:...:nono:

have patience.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rimz

VRJO said:


> Calling AHC is KNocking a door which is locked outside:blah::blah:...:nono:
> 
> have patience.....:fingerscrossed:


U r right ..
I will wait for my visa. 
Thanx a lot for ur suggestion .
Ol d bst to u . 
Hv a Gud day


----------



## nkdangar

Rimz said:


> Yes ,it's queued in first week of June when I returned back to India .


*YOU SHOULD EXPECT VISA IN FEW WEEKS I GUESS!:fingerscrossed:*


----------



## jaiganesh

common ahc we all are desperately waiting...............
pls grant visa for those who have crossed 100 days of waiting.


----------



## Rimz

nkdangar said:


> *YOU SHOULD EXPECT VISA IN FEW WEEKS I GUESS!:fingerscrossed:*


It's tough to wait but anyways I have to wait. Many many congratulations to u . When u r flying ???


----------



## deepakabc

Hi guy I got 89 Days .. lets hope i got visa by tomorrow..


----------



## jaiganesh

deepakabc said:


> Hi guy I got 89 Days .. lets hope i got visa by tomorrow..


I surely wish you get by today or tomorrow. but i am afraid that now days they have increase to 120 days from 90 days. Dont get upset be prepared to wait for 31 more days.
Good luck mate.


----------



## nannu

jaiganesh said:


> I surely wish you get by today or tomorrow. but i am afraid that now days they have increase to 120 days from 90 days. Dont get upset be prepared to wait for 31 more days.
> Good luck mate.


Deepak....there is no such official documented Turn Around Time given my AHC neither 90 days nor 120 days...it is all cooked in here on the forum...don't go by what other users say... believe what your CO has said..she can't lie to you...if she has said soon then you will get it soon.


----------



## OZVISA

I called ahc now. Very polite reply by them. Lady said we will get it very soon


----------



## deepakabc

nannu said:


> Deepak....there is no such official documented Turn Around Time given my AHC neither 90 days nor 120 days...it is all cooked in here on the forum...don't go by what other users say... believe what your CO has said..she can't lie to you...if she has said soon then you will get it soon.


Yes i know but yesterday CO called and she said you guys should hearing from us very soon.. SCO working on the file...

thats why i am hoping that this week or early next week...


----------



## VRJO

deepakabc said:


> Yes i know but yesterday CO called and she said you guys should hearing from us very soon.. SCO working on the file...
> 
> thats why i am hoping that this week or early next week...


If SCO working on your file it will be a day or two...

wat prompted them to call you..did y write to them or your call..:help:


----------



## nannu

*Welcome!!*



Dimple1404 said:


> hi guys and girls
> 
> I am waiting for my wife visa to be approved, she placed it in March 2013 on the 19th and everything has been done.
> 
> Her medical was done 2 months late because preeti aurora the case officer said she sent an email to our visa immigration officer but he never received, anyways that was completed in june this year and we have been waiting for so long.
> 
> Does anyone know why its taking so bloody long. I even contacted the Australian immigration where I live in Australia and they cant believe its taking them in New Delhi to process, my wife visa
> 
> I provided all documents a good 500 page of emails, txt, gift receipts and so much more even Skype chats that exceded over 700 pages.
> 
> Preeti the co email replies are the same stuff off the Australian immigration website, as of July 18 she said our case has now gone in for final assessment and is queued with several hundred applicants, can anyone please assist me on how many days it takes once they state its in for final submission.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Dimple 
500 emails & 700 pages of Chat...thats too much I guess that's why CO took long, she was reading all those 1200 pages  .

Just joking. 

Do you want your details to be added to the SS, if yes then May I request you to provide your details to be added in the Spreadsheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the Spreadsheet .
After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*

* Also it will be highly appreciated if all users have same usernames in the SS and on the forum. That way it would be easier to track users and update the SS.

Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*

:welcome:

Nannu


----------



## nannu

OZVISA said:


> I called ahc now. Very polite reply by them. Lady said we will get it very soon


*Good to hear that :bounce::bounce: .... with you the June queue will open its account. :rockon::rockon::rockon:*

Good luck to you and all of us who's files were queued in June!!!


----------



## Hoping

Hi! I am new to this forum.

DOL: April 4 th 2013
CO Allocated: June 3 rd
File Qued: June 3 rd


----------



## jaiganesh

nannu said:


> Deepak....there is no such official documented Turn Around Time given my AHC neither 90 days nor 120 days...it is all cooked in here on the forum...don't go by what other users say... believe what your CO has said..she can't lie to you...if she has said soon then you will get it soon.


dont take my quote otherwise. i talked to case officer and he told me that presently AHC is taking 120 days to grant the visa once forwarded for final que.
i would be more than happy if any one get grants immediately it got queued. 
Definitely there is no offical document but if you look at the trend then it is heading to 120 days from 90 days. guys dont take it seriously.


----------



## VRJO

nannu said:


> Hi Dimple
> 500 emails & 700 pages of Chat...thats too much I guess that's why CO took long, she was reading all those 1200 pages  .
> 
> Just joking. .


HAHAHAHA good one...


----------



## nannu

Dimple1404 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply
> 
> Yes my cousin got married 3 years ago and her partner didn't get his visa after 2 years because AHC in new Delhi kept requesting files and they lost his medicals and everything.
> 
> 
> I just hope she gets her visa so I can go and pick her up and celebrate our birthday together, my wife and I birthday fall in the month of October so I hope she gets it by this week so I can arrange all the travel and take her away for her birthday :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hi Dimple,

It's good to be hopeful...but don't pin all your hopes on September.

The trend is that visa's are coming according to date files was queued for final decision, and right now files queued in last week of May are getting finalized. 

Mid of July queue's turn will come some where in October...so be prepared to wait a little more. 

Be around on the forum...all of us are in same situation...and have been trying to help each other in getting though this time.


----------



## VRJO

Hoping said:


> Hi! I am new to this forum.
> 
> DOL: April 4 th 2013
> CO Allocated: June 3 rd
> File Qued: June 3 rd


File qued on same day??

were you asked to provide any extra docs..


----------



## nannu

jaiganesh said:


> dont take my quote otherwise. i talked to case officer and he told me that presently AHC is taking 120 days to grant the visa once forwarded for final que.
> i would be more than happy if any one get grants immediately it got queued.
> Definitely there is no offical document but if you look at the trend then it is heading to 120 days from 90 days. guys dont take it seriously.


Don't worry...nothing taken seriously ...I was just trying to keep deepak motivated !!!


----------



## Hoping

VRJO said:


> File qued on same day??
> 
> were you asked to provide any extra docs..


I have done my medicals and PCC along with spouse PR. My case officer didn't ask for any other documents too. 
When she called me,she said my documents are supporting enough to be Qued for final decision.


----------



## nannu

Hoping said:


> Hi! I am new to this forum.
> 
> DOL: April 4 th 2013
> CO Allocated: June 3 rd
> File Qued: June 3 rd


Hi Hoping, 

Welcome to the forum!!!

Were you asked for any additional documents? Did you receive an email that your file has been queued?


----------



## nannu

*Welcome!!*



Hoping said:


> Hi! I am new to this forum.
> 
> DOL: April 4 th 2013
> CO Allocated: June 3 rd
> File Qued: June 3 rd


Hi Hoping

Welcome to the forum!!

Your details have been added to the Spreadsheet, In furute, May i request you to provide your details to be added in the sheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the SS .
After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*

*Also it will be highly appreciated if all users have same usernames in the SS and on the forum. That way it would be easier to track users and update the SS.

Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*


----------



## Dimple1404

VRJO said:


> HAHAHAHA good one...


id rather give them something to read then to sit at their computer desk playing games and drinking tea, I just spoke to an Australian immigration expert and he is contacting the New Delhi case officer, there should be no hold up on partner visa only 457, I've been in Australia for 24 years and clearly they cant see that. something is seriously wrong with their standards of reporting and finalizing visa


----------



## Hoping

nannu said:


> Hi Hoping,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!!!
> 
> Were you asked for any additional documents? Did you receive an email that your file has been queued?


Hi! Nanu

I wasn't asked for any other documents. I just received a call from my case officer on June 3 rd and a mail sent simultaneously that file is ready to be qued. Aug 13 I asked for an update. CO replied that the file is still in que and they are working on it to close the file asap.


----------



## nannu

Hoping said:


> Hi! Nanu
> 
> I wasn't asked for any other documents. I just received a call from my case officer on June 3 rd and a mail sent simultaneously that file is ready to be qued. Aug 13 I asked for an update. CO replied that the file is still in que and they are working on it to close the file asap.


Yes...June queue is going to start very soon...you may get it anytime in this month!!


----------



## Hoping

Thanks !!!!!for the update Nannu. I was in Australia b/ w May- Aug on tourist visa. Just an additional info.


----------



## VRJO

Dimple1404 said:


> id rather give them something to read then to sit at their computer desk playing games and drinking tea, I just spoke to an Australian immigration expert and he is contacting the New Delhi case officer, there should be no hold up on partner visa only 457, I've been in Australia for 24 years and clearly they cant see that. something is seriously wrong with their standards of reporting and finalizing visa


Agree with you.. BUt not sure if it will helps.. pls post wat heppend once your IMMI agent gets back to you it may help others..but its taking long time for partner visa...may be you can question them as you stayed there for 24 years..

Ironically if a person on 457 applies for a visa for his spouse. they will get it in 3 to 4 weeks..

i know they will not be getting permanent visa but on security grounds they are same....


----------



## ps2013

Hi All, i am new here , need help
I lodged my case on 08/04/2013 at Delhi..and CO was assigned on 3 June 2013 asking for PCC,Medical and i got my medical done on 7/06/13 and an email from the co dat my case has been qued for final decision was received on 27/06/13.
I am waiting for my VISA grant....PLZ can anyone tell wen can i expect my VISA.??
secondly, wen VISA is granted wot is the time period in which we have to travel?? IF any


----------



## nannu

ps2013 said:


> Hi All, i am new here , need help
> I lodged my case on 08/04/2013 at Delhi..and CO was assigned on 3 June 2013 asking for PCC,Medical and i got my medical done on 7/06/13 and an email from the co dat my case has been qued for final decision was received on 27/06/13.
> I am waiting for my VISA grant....PLZ can anyone tell wen can i expect my VISA.??
> secondly, wen VISA is granted wot is the time period in which we have to travel?? IF any


Hi ps2013,

Welcome to the forum!

You can expect you visa by end of Sept or early October. PCC and Medicals are valid for 12 months and provided your visa is granted, you will have to make your first entry before the PCC and medicals expire. That date will be mentioned in your grant letter will be before your PCC and medicals expire.

Nannu


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Hi, 

Good Afternoon everyone... Called AHC, but I can only hear the music for almost 30 mins as all are very busy in some other calls .. They should have a nice song instead of only music.. So that we can at least enjoy that.. She keeps on saying your call is important so please wait.. I think our calls are important but not our files :nono:.. 
I don't know why they mention in bold the below when they are not following it..
*"To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement"*...

People might not have taken this much of time to select a life partner for themselves but AHC are taking more time in just to approve a VISA to stay with their life partners... Great !!
It means they are very much concern about our life more than we.. ..

If the grants are now for those whose files were forwarded for final decision in June... Then what's the need of getting all the papers ready jus after marriage.. I feel so sad for those who are waiting from last 10 months... It's not at all fair that they are going along with the date of final decision but not with the date of lodgement.. If the blockage has happened then its their prob.. They need to rectify ..but the burden was with the applicants who have applied in the month dec and jan.. I know it's jus that these ppl are unlucky.. Can't blame anyone else other than ourselves due to our luck, it's getting delayed..

There should be a change in providing the VISA Grants..
One day acc to date of lodgement and one day acc to date of final decision.. I don't have any prob with that ..

I wish one of AHC manager shud get a dream to follow the above else he will have abad luck for next six months.. I know we shud not say this.. But what to do loosing patience and getting frustrated.. With this frustration, not understanding what we are talking with whom ..

God lord Ganesha - help m out to get out of this frustration and be calm... 

All the best for everyone to get their visas ASAP......


----------



## VRJO

nannu said:


> Hi ps2013,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> You can expect you visa by end of Sept or early October. PCC and Medicals are valid for 12 months and provided your visa is granted, you will have to make your first entry before the PCC and medicals expire. That date will be mentioned in your grant letter will be before your PCC and medicals expire.
> 
> Nannu


HI nannu.

it that ryt that our entry-by date dependent on PCC n medicals.. didnt know this.


----------



## nannu

*Welcome!!*



ps2013 said:


> Hi All, i am new here , need help
> I lodged my case on 08/04/2013 at Delhi..and CO was assigned on 3 June 2013 asking for PCC,Medical and i got my medical done on 7/06/13 and an email from the co dat my case has been qued for final decision was received on 27/06/13.
> I am waiting for my VISA grant....PLZ can anyone tell wen can i expect my VISA.??
> secondly, wen VISA is granted wot is the time period in which we have to travel?? IF any


Hi Ps2013

:welcome:

Welcome to the forum!!

Your details have been added to the Spreadsheet, In furute, May i request you to provide your details to be added in the sheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the SS .
After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*

*Also it will be highly appreciated if all users have same usernames in the SS and on the forum. That way it would be easier to track users and update the SS.

Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*


Nannu


----------



## nannu

VRJO said:


> HI nannu.
> 
> it that ryt that our entry-by date dependent on PCC n medicals.. didnt know this.


Yes...Initial entry date depend on the PCC and Medicals date.


----------



## VRJO

MgtnAgnt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good Afternoon everyone... Called AHC, but I can only hear the music for almost 30 mins as all are very busy in some other calls .. They should have a nice song instead of only music.. So that we can at least enjoy that.. She keeps on saying your call is important so please wait.. I think our calls are important but not our files :nono:..
> I don't know why they mention in bold the below when they are not following it..
> *"To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement"*...
> 
> People might not have taken this much of time to select a life partner for themselves but AHC are taking more time in just to approve a VISA to stay with their life partners... Great !!
> It means they are very much concern about our life more than we.. ..
> 
> If the grants are now for those whose files were forwarded for final decision in June... Then what's the need of getting all the papers ready jus after marriage.. I feel so sad for those who are waiting from last 10 months... It's not at all fair that they are going along with the date of final decision but not with the date of lodgement.. If the blockage has happened then its their prob.. They need to rectify ..but the burden was with the applicants who have applied in the month dec and jan.. I know it's jus that these ppl are unlucky.. Can't blame anyone else other than ourselves due to our luck, it's getting delayed..
> 
> There should be a change in providing the VISA Grants..
> One day acc to date of lodgement and one day acc to date of final decision.. I don't have any prob with that ..
> 
> I wish one of AHC manager shud get a dream to follow the above else he will have abad luck for next six months.. I know we shud not say this.. But what to do loosing patience and getting frustrated.. With this frustration, not understanding what we are talking with whom ..
> 
> God lord Ganesha - help m out to get out of this frustration and be calm...
> 
> All the best for everyone to get their visas ASAP......


Hi dont worry...

ull get your VIsa soon have patience. u seems to be a nice and humble person.. lucky is the person who is waiting for you..

you will be united as one soon...:hug: my wishes r with you


----------



## ps2013

hi Nannu
Thanks a lot for the Info....Hoping to get it asap...


----------



## nannu

MgtnAgnt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good Afternoon everyone... Called AHC, but I can only hear the music for almost 30 mins as all are very busy in some other calls .. They should have a nice song instead of only music.. So that we can at least enjoy that.. She keeps on saying your call is important so please wait.. I think our calls are important but not our files :nono:..
> ......


Hi MgtnAgnt,

If I am not wrong, you posted on your friend's behalf...are your friend's details in the SS. 
If Yes, under what username? If not, would you like the details to be added to the SS? Can you share when the files was queued?

Thanks
Nannu


----------



## ps2013

nannu said:


> Hi ps2013,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> You can expect you visa by end of Sept or early October. PCC and Medicals are valid for 12 months and provided your visa is granted, you will have to make your first entry before the PCC and medicals expire. That date will be mentioned in your grant letter will be before your PCC and medicals expire.
> 
> Nannu


hi Nannu
Thanks a lot for the Info....Hoping to get it asap...


----------



## MgtnAgnt

nannu said:


> Hi MgtnAgnt,
> 
> If I am not wrong, you posted on your friend's behalf...are your friend's details in the SS.
> If Yes, under what username? If not, would you like the details to be added to the SS? Can you share when the files was queued?
> 
> Thanks
> Nannu



Hi Nannu,

DOL: 19/Jan/2013
CO Allocated: 06/Mar/2013
File Qued: 07/Jul/2013

Thanks,
MA..


----------



## Srsrsrsr

MgtnAgnt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good Afternoon everyone... Called AHC, but I can only hear the music for almost 30 mins as all are very busy in some other calls .. They should have a nice song instead of only music.. So that we can at least enjoy that.. She keeps on saying your call is important so please wait.. I think our calls are important but not our files :nono:..
> I don't know why they mention in bold the below when they are not following it..
> *"To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement"*...
> 
> People might not have taken this much of time to select a life partner for themselves but AHC are taking more time in just to approve a VISA to stay with their life partners... Great !!
> It means they are very much concern about our life more than we.. ..
> 
> If the grants are now for those whose files were forwarded for final decision in June... Then what's the need of getting all the papers ready jus after marriage.. I feel so sad for those who are waiting from last 10 months... It's not at all fair that they are going along with the date of final decision but not with the date of lodgement.. If the blockage has happened then its their prob.. They need to rectify ..but the burden was with the applicants who have applied in the month dec and jan.. I know it's jus that these ppl are unlucky.. Can't blame anyone else other than ourselves due to our luck, it's getting delayed..
> 
> There should be a change in providing the VISA Grants..
> One day acc to date of lodgement and one day acc to date of final decision.. I don't have any prob with that ..
> 
> I wish one of AHC manager shud get a dream to follow the above else he will have abad luck for next six months.. I know we shud not say this.. But what to do loosing patience and getting frustrated.. With this frustration, not understanding what we are talking with whom ..
> 
> God lord Ganesha - help m out to get out of this frustration and be calm...
> 
> All the best for everyone to get their visas ASAP......


Hi,

Yes I totally agree with you. If it has been according to DOL it will be far better for those who are waiting for too long. But this is not the case. I have given all my hopes now. Already completed 8 months and still waiting


----------



## nannu

MgtnAgnt said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> DOL: 19/Jan/2013
> CO Allocated: 06/Mar/2013
> File Qued: 07/Jul/2013
> 
> Thanks,
> MA..


I have added the details to SS with your username. Please do let us know when the visa is granted.

Nannu


----------



## VRJO

no grants yet....


----------



## MgtnAgnt

need help..

Can any one let m,e know what will be the PCC expire date???


----------



## abhisek

MgtnAgnt said:


> need help..
> 
> Can any one let m,e know what will be the PCC expire date???


PCC and medical, both are valid for one year from date of issue...


----------



## Sdarri

singh_26 said:


> _Hi Sdarri,
> Just want to know Your *file still not placed in Final Queue* even though you submitted *additional documents on 18/04/2013*. Any specific reason ???_


Hi... My file is in final que... But not sure about the date.. It's in que since around June or July.... Thanks..


----------



## nannu

MgtnAgnt said:


> need help..
> 
> Can any one let m,e know what will be the PCC expire date???


Both Medicals and PCC are valid from 12 months.


----------



## MgtnAgnt

abhisek said:


> PCC and medical, both are valid for one year from date of issue...


Hi Abhisek,

Thank you for the info ..


----------



## deepakabc

VRJO said:


> If SCO working on your file it will be a day or two...
> 
> wat prompted them to call you..did y write to them or your call..:help:


my tourist visa got rejected for australia thats why they called...


----------



## Srsrsrsr

deepakabc said:


> my tourist visa got rejected for australia thats why they called...


Hi deepakabc,

It's really ridiculous that your TV got rejected. Why are they not allowing you to be with your partner. Few weeks back I emailed my CO asking if I can apply for TV. He replied saying if we think we are eligible we can apply for it. He didnot gave any clear picture to us. But I didnt apply. Why they are not giving us visas god.


----------



## jaiganesh

not even a single grant today


----------



## augu2013

dry day today :-(


----------



## augu2013

Hi Nannu,
My file has been placed in a queue today. Can you please update the SS spreadsheet.

It will help others.

Regards,


----------



## augu2013

Hi Everyone / Newbies,
Just a tip when you get Medical done. Check in the form whether they do all tests.

My wife has to go back again for HIV. They forgot to do it. 

It delay our medical part.

Cheers,


----------



## jaiganesh

augu2013 said:


> Hi Nannu,
> My file has been placed in a queue today. Can you please update the SS spreadsheet.
> 
> It will help others.
> 
> Regards,


did you got a mail or call from CO


----------



## augu2013

jaiganesh said:


> did you got a mail or call from CO


Hi Jaiganesh,
I have got an email from CO today.

Regards,


----------



## abhisek

I have been losing my patience lately...getting angry on small things....people please share how do you keep your cool?


----------



## singh_26

*Cool*



abhisek said:


> I have been losing my patience lately...getting angry on small things....people please share how do you keep your cool?


_Hi abhishek,
Keep ice pack on your head or apply vicks on your for head or apply navratan oil on your hair's that will kepp you cool if these things not work then finally use dermi cool powder it's really cool..Please don't mind just joking_


----------



## Srsrsrsr

abhisek said:


> I have been losing my patience lately...getting angry on small things....people please share how do you keep your cool?


Dont loose patience my friend. Look at us and think how we are coping with it. God bless all.


----------



## manv1983

This is what I received when I asked for an update on my application :

The application is still in queue and currently we are working to finalise most applications, where all documents have been provided, within 7 months of lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. However, some more complex applications may take longer to finalise if we require more detailed information to determine whether you meet the requirements for a visa. However, the global processing timeframe for Partner (Prospective Marriage) application is 12 months.

You are free to visit Australia on visitor visa, please refer to our website for further information.

Feel free to contact us in case of any further clarification required.


Yours sincerely

*************


----------



## nannu

manv1983 said:


> This is what I received when I asked for an update on my application :
> 
> The application is still in queue and currently we are working to finalise most applications, where all documents have been provided, within 7 months of lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. However, some more complex applications may take longer to finalise if we require more detailed information to determine whether you meet the requirements for a visa. However, the global processing timeframe for Partner (Prospective Marriage) application is 12 months.
> 
> You are free to visit Australia on visitor visa, please refer to our website for further information.
> 
> Feel free to contact us in case of any further clarification required.
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> *************


Thats the standard reponse. Nothing new. You have been in queue for barely a month, there are a lot of people ahead of you in the SS itself. A lot more would be there who are not in the SS.
That response was very much expected at this stage of your application.

Only people who have completed 3 months or more in queue are likely to get any different reponse.


----------



## merrylands

nannu said:


> Thats the standard reponse. Nothing new. You have been in queue for barely a month, there are a lot of people ahead of you in the SS itself. A lot more would be there who are not in the SS.
> That response was very much expected at this stage of your application.
> 
> Only people who have completed 3 months or more in queue are likely to get any different reponse.


Is this standard ??

I didn't have had the portion saying about the tourist visa.


----------



## nannu

merrylands said:


> Is this standard ??
> 
> I didn't have had the portion saying about the tourist visa.


Manv might have asked about the tourist visa, that why got that addition information about the TV.


----------



## Crtv12

aushub said:


> Hi crtv.. Am nanduu's husband.. We took services of EOA chennai. Though we r from Bangalore, I knew eoa personally so took their help. They did a good job and they provided good service.. Honestly Speaking you don't need an agent. We used one for peace of mind and am sure so will u. Assuming you are yet to apply, refer to ahc's and vfs's checklist, is full and comprehensive. Also download partner migration booklet, and every minute detail is provided.. Focus on statements of yourself and your partner, form 888 and family members affidavits n make sure they are all consistent and don't contradict each other. And PCC is from regional passport office and not commissioners office or local police station. Make sure to get PCC done before applying. The only thing that shud be pending should be your medicals. Feel free to ask questions on forum.. Good luck..


Hi aushub - I spoke with EOA. If you don't mind could you please connect with me on the id hnmisit at gmail? I tried sending you a personal message but since I am new on the forum dunno how to do it. Many thanks.


----------



## preet17

I have contacted my case officer via e mail n gt a reply says:

I have completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our decision maker. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision. 

To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. The global processing timeframe for Partner (Prospective Marriage) application is 12 months / Child is 14 months. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision.


----------



## Rimz

nannu said:


> Manv might have asked about the tourist visa, that why got that addition information about the TV.


I think I have to try coz I have completed 7 months period as well as 3 months in que. but m confused.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Helllo people

Hey guys is this true when you travel on TV
your spouse visa application is put on hold until you come back .
I noticed from ss and think its not true. 
But every agent we contacted in india or aus
Everyone says this..
Is it really like this?


----------



## happybuddha

abhisek said:


> I have been losing my patience lately...getting angry on small things....people please share how do you keep your cool?


Are you still in Nepal ? Smoke some :smokin:


----------



## nannu

Amaanisingh said:


> Helllo people
> 
> Hey guys is this true when you travel on TV
> your spouse visa application is put on hold until you come back .
> I noticed from ss and think its not true.
> But every agent we contacted in india or aus
> Everyone says this..
> Is it really like this?


 *It is not complete right  ...and not completely wrong also   .* 

If the applicant is in OZ before your file is queued, some COs ask applicant to get offshore so that the file can be queued, till then they put the file on hold. Latest example of such case is ABS369. Others like Manv1983 Adhy had similar case. After the applicants returned to India and informed the CO, their files were queued for final decision. 

The applicant may again apply for TV after the file is queued. If the applicant goes to OZ while the file is queue, the normal processing continues till the file reaches front of queue and is SCO is ready to make a decision. At that point the applicant will again be asked to get offshore for visa grant.


----------



## nannu

Rimz said:


> I think I have to try coz I have completed 7 months period as well as 3 months in que. but m confused.


*Hold on ...hold on...your visa is :typing::flypig: coming SOOOOOONNNNNN*

*Kabootar ja ja ja...visa ki chithi Rimz ko de aaa ... ound:ound:ound::bounce::bounce::bounce:*


----------



## nannu

Rimz said:


> I think I have to try coz I have completed 7 months period as well as 3 months in que. but m confused.


Rimz, when was your file queued?


----------



## nannu

preet17 said:


> I have contacted my case officer via e mail n gt a reply says:
> 
> I have completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our decision maker. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.
> 
> To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. The global processing timeframe for Partner (Prospective Marriage) application is 12 months / Child is 14 months. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision.


Hi Preet,

Did you get this email today?


----------



## ps2013

*hi admin*

i read somewhere on spreadsheet that we r not supposed to mention CO name anywhere on forum, which i havent mentioned also...but i mentioned in the spreadsheet..is dat okay..if not how do i delete it?

thnks


----------



## Rimz

nannu said:


> *Hold on ...hold on...your visa is :typing::flypig: coming SOOOOOONNNNNN*
> 
> *Kabootar ja ja ja...visa ki chithi Rimz ko de aaa ... ound:ound:ound::bounce::bounce::bounce:*


HahahahHaha...... U r really sweet and helpful ..... God bless you......


----------



## singh_26

*Hi*



ps2013 said:


> i read somewhere on spreadsheet that we r not supposed to mention CO name anywhere on forum, which i havent mentioned also...but i mentioned in the spreadsheet..is dat okay..if not how do i delete it?
> 
> thnks


_Hi PS2013,
I am not admin but it is ok to mention CO name in Spread sheet. so don't worry just chill _


----------



## Rimz

nannu said:


> Rimz, when was your file queued?


 I came to India on 1st June. So may be in first week of June.


----------



## singh_26

*Visa Grant*



Rimz said:


> I came to India on 1st June. So may be in first week of June.


_HI Rimz,
Just tighten your seat belt because soon you are going to fly to australia and live your dream life with your loved one_


----------



## Rimz

singh_26 said:


> _HI Rimz,
> Just tight your seat belt because soon you are going to fly to australia and live your dream life with your loved one_


Baba ji di sonh lagge then I'll b very happy .....if ur words come true then tuhade muh Vich ghee shakar..... It seems that ur punjabi so keh ditta..
Anyways
just kidding
Thanks alods for kind wish ..
Ol d best to you too


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome*



Rimz said:


> Baba ji di sonh lagge then I'll b very happy .....if ur words come true then tuhade muh Vich ghee shakar..... It seems that ur punjabi so keh ditta..
> Anyways
> just kidding
> Thanks alods for kind wish ..
> Ol d best to you too


_Yes Rimz i am punjabi but in this forum everyone wish for each other and i also hope and pray that your visa will come as soon as possible because as per trend AHC clearing last may files which are queued for final decision. so as you mentioned in your thread your file queued around starting of may then you will also hear something good very soon_.:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: _Just have faith on god and AHC (which most of the people don't have)_


----------



## preet17

nannu said:


> Hi Preet,
> 
> Did you get this email today?


Yes,actually I submitted all my papers in July n my case officer contacted me once by the end of July after that I heard nth from him,so today I just emailed him to update me..so he sent this e mail..


----------



## nannu

ps2013 said:


> i read somewhere on spreadsheet that we r not supposed to mention CO name anywhere on forum, which i havent mentioned also...but i mentioned in the spreadsheet..is dat okay..if not how do i delete it?
> 
> thnks


Hi Ps2013

Moderators are the forum admins!

Mentioning CO name in SS OK, but avoid it on the forum.


----------



## singh_26

*Start Counting days*



preet17 said:


> Yes,actually I submitted all my papers in July n my case officer contacted me once by the end of July after that I heard nth from him,so today I just emailed him to update me..so he sent this e mail..


_Hi Preet17,
Good that you clear all initial assessment by CO and your file is in queue. So as per SS it will take approximately 90 days to get visa grant_.   
_If you can ask the exact dates from your CO then it will be more clear for you to get an clear idea when you receive your visa grant_


----------



## Rimz

singh_26 said:


> _Yes Rimz i am punjabi but in this forum everyone wish for each other and i also hope and pray that your visa will come as soon as possible because as per trend AHC clearing last may files which are queued for final decision. so as you mentioned in your thread your file queued around starting of may then you will also hear something good very soon_.:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: _Just have faith on god and AHC (which most of the people don't have)_


I know that we ol are in same boat .... I wish ol applicants get their visas soon. My file is queued for decision in first week of June not in may. Just checking tfn after every 10 mins so that I can fly with my husband. Lets see what happen. 
To ol who lost their patience ... Take a chill pill guys ... Life is so beautiful . Enjoy it until u get ur visas . After that v ol r gonna stuck in it. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nannu

Rimz said:


> I know that we ol are in same boat .... I wish ol applicants get their visas soon. My file is queued for decision in first week of June not in may. Just checking tfn after every 10 mins so that I can fly with my husband. Lets see what happen.
> To ol who lost their patience ... Take a chill pill guys ... Life is so beautiful . Enjoy it until u get ur visas . After that v ol r gonna stuck in it. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Rimz it would be better if you check your email instead of TFN. Off late AHC has been updating TFN after sending the grant email.


----------



## singh_26

*Mistake*



Rimz said:


> I know that we ol are in same boat .... I wish ol applicants get their visas soon. My file is queued for decision in first week of June not in may. Just checking tfn after every 10 mins so that I can fly with my husband. Lets see what happen.
> To ol who lost their patience ... Take a chill pill guys ... Life is so beautiful . Enjoy it until u get ur visas . After that v ol r gonna stuck in it. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


\
_HI Rimz,
Sorry By mistake i wrote May..
Don't keep on checking your tfn as now AHC changed their process first they will send you visa grant letter through email then they will update your tfn_.


----------



## nannu

preet17 said:


> Yes,actually I submitted all my papers in July n my case officer contacted me once by the end of July after that I heard nth from him,so today I just emailed him to update me..so he sent this e mail..


Hi Preet,

It is very likely that your file was queued earlier and your CO did not inform you. When you asked for the update the CO informed you that file is in queue. 

But since you do not know the exact date, I will put today's date in the SS.


----------



## abhisek

Wish someone from AHC, New Delhi was a member of this forum...would be awesome to get update from him/her


----------



## preet17

nannu said:


> Hi Preet,
> 
> It is very likely that your file was queued earlier and your CO did not inform you. When you asked for the update the CO informed you that file is in queue.
> 
> But since you do not know the exact date, I will put today's date in the SS.


Oh noo..don't make it hard for me please..let it be as it was before...


----------



## nannu

preet17 said:


> Oh noo..don't make it hard for me please..let it be as it was before...


There was no queued date earlier.... at least now you know that your file is in queue and your 90 days countdown has started.

I think your file was queued after your CO contacted you in July. But since you got the confirmation today that is why I entered today's date in SS.


----------



## Rimz

nannu said:


> Rimz it would be better if you check your email instead of TFN. Off late AHC has been updating TFN after sending the grant email.


Alright nannu,,,
Thanx


----------



## singh_26

*Forum Visa's*



abhisek said:


> Wish someone from AHC, New Delhi was a member of this forum...would be awesome to get update from him/her


_Hi Abhishek,
what if AHC is granting visa's to forum member's on forum itself_


----------



## Rimz

singh_26 said:


> \
> _HI Rimz,
> Sorry By mistake i wrote May..
> Don't keep on checking your tfn as now AHC changed their process first they will send you visa grant letter through email then they will update your tfn_.


Singh_26
Thanx :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Amaanisingh

nannu said:


> *It is not complete right  ...and not completely wrong also   .*
> 
> If the applicant is in OZ before your file is queued, some COs ask applicant to get offshore so that the file can be queued, till then they put the file on hold. Latest example of such case is ABS369. Others like Manv1983 Adhy had similar case. After the applicants returned to India and informed the CO, their files were queued for final decision.
> 
> The applicant may again apply for TV after the file is queued. If the applicant goes to OZ while the file is queue, the normal processing continues till the file reaches front of queue and is SCO is ready to make a decision. At that point the applicant will again be asked to get offshore for visa grant.



Oh k oh k 
Got your point..
So now we shouldn't wait for co..
If i am in aus 
Co can be assigned there too.. Right?


----------



## preet17

nannu said:


> There was no queued date earlier.... at least now you know that your file is in queue and your 90 days countdown has started.
> 
> I think your file was queued after your CO contacted you in July. But since you got the confirmation today that is why I entered today's date in SS.


 alrite..


----------



## ps2013

singh_26 said:


> _Hi PS2013,
> I am not admin but it is ok to mention CO name in Spread sheet. so don't worry just chill _


Okey thanks


----------



## nannu

Amaanisingh said:


> Oh k oh k
> Got your point..
> So now we shouldn't wait for co..
> If i am in aus
> Co can be assigned there too.. Right?


Yes!! CO will be assigned, even if you are in OZ. But you may or may not be asked to leave before file is queued.


----------



## Amaanisingh

nannu said:


> Yes!! CO will be assigned, even if you are in OZ. But you may or may not be asked to leave before file is queued.



Oh great 
Thanks
It feels so good to log-in this forum
Every query is answered in such good positive and detailed manner ..unlike those agents who charge thousands and still answer half of the thing..
U people be blessed always ...
Thank youuu..


----------



## kunrit

Hi Folks,

I am new around here and really appreciate the help you guys have been providing each other. My wife is in Australia and we are awaiting my visa grant. Please can someone tell me how can we know if our application is in queue? We haven't got any communication stating anything about final queue or SCOs.

DOL- 22 April 2013
CO allocated- 16 June 2013
Last communication with CO 10 July 2013

Our CO had asked for some more details apart those we had initially furnished and we provided them all by 10th July. That was the last we heard from our CO and he said he had no further questions. I had my medicals done from Australia since I was there for a while on TV.

Your help will be deeply appreciated.


----------



## nannu

kunrit said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am new around here and really appreciate the help you guys have been providing each other. My wife is in Australia and we are awaiting my visa grant. Please can someone tell me how can we know if our application is in queue? We haven't got any communication stating anything about final queue or SCOs.
> 
> DOL- 22 April 2013
> CO allocated- 16 June 2013
> Last communication with CO 10 July 2013
> 
> Our CO had asked for some more details apart those we had initially furnished and we provided them all by 10th July. That was the last we heard from our CO and he said he had no further questions. I had my medicals done from Australia since I was there for a while on TV.
> 
> Your help will be deeply appreciated.


Hi Kunrit,

:welcome:
Welcome to the forum.

To know if your file has been queued or not, you should write an email to your CO and ask him. Alternatively you can call AHC at 011-41221000 and then press 1 & 2 after you get connected. You may have to hold for a long time 10-30 mins. Please very polite and patient, not all operators will give you the details, but some operators are very helpful.

Most likely you it should be queued by now. Your CO will be the apt person to give you this information. 

When you write to your CO, also ask him about the date your file was queued. That way you will be able to have an idea about when you can expect the visa.

Nannu


----------



## nannu

*Welcome!!*



kunrit said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am new around here and really appreciate the help you guys have been providing each other. My wife is in Australia and we are awaiting my visa grant. Please can someone tell me how can we know if our application is in queue? We haven't got any communication stating anything about final queue or SCOs.
> 
> DOL- 22 April 2013
> CO allocated- 16 June 2013
> Last communication with CO 10 July 2013
> 
> Our CO had asked for some more details apart those we had initially furnished and we provided them all by 10th July. That was the last we heard from our CO and he said he had no further questions. I had my medicals done from Australia since I was there for a while on TV.
> 
> Your help will be deeply appreciated.


Hi Kunrit,

We (forum users) have maintain a spread sheet where we provide the details of our application and track the progress. Do you want your details to be added to the SS.

if yes, then may I request you to provide your details to be added in the Spreadsheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the Spreadsheet .
After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*

* Also it will be highly appreciated if all users have same usernames in the SS and on the forum. That way it would be easier to track users and update the SS.

Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*


----------



## kunrit

nannu said:


> Hi Kunrit,
> 
> :welcome:
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> To know if your file has been queued or not, you should write an email to your CO and ask him. Alternatively you can call AHC at 011-41221000 and then press 1 & 2 after you get connected. You may have to hold for a long time 10-30 mins. Please very polite and patient, not all operators will give you the details, but some operators are very helpful.
> 
> Most likely you it should be queued by now. Your CO will be the apt person to give you this information.
> 
> When you write to your CO, also ask him about the date your file was queued. That way you will be able to have an idea about when you can expect the visa.
> 
> Nannu


Thanks Nannu!! 

My wife recently wrote to the CO asking if he needed any more info to which he replied he didn't and that he was working on our case. Also on calling AHC today she was asked to wait as the total process takes anything between 7-12 months.


----------



## nannu

*Be specific*



kunrit said:


> Thanks Nannu!!
> 
> My wife recently wrote to the CO asking if he needed any more info to which he replied he didn't and that he was working on our case. Also on calling AHC today she was asked to wait as the total process takes anything between 7-12 months.


Kunrit, 

From the response that you have received, I am assuming that she might have asked about the progress of and if any additional documents are required, because that is the standard response that they give when asked about the status/progress. 

*Be very specific about what you want to know. 

Ask clearly that you want to know whether your file has been queued for final decision or not? and if it has been queued, then on which date?*

They can not deny to provide you the information about the application, unless you have authorized an agent to receive communication from AHC.

Cheers


----------



## merrylands

abhisek said:


> Wish someone from AHC, New Delhi was a member of this forum...would be awesome to get update from him/her


All wish that and at respond to some critical issues - atleast, if not all.

But, the truth is, they are allowed to give such updates.

Otherwise, its not hard for AHC to update the total nos of grants on each date, applications qued for final decision ...... and the likes on their own page.

It would have saved a lot of out time trying to make guesses and like solving a big zigsaw puzzle on which many pieces are missing.


----------



## VRJO

kunrit said:


> Thanks Nannu!!
> 
> My wife recently wrote to the CO asking if he needed any more info to which he replied he didn't and that he was working on our case. Also on calling AHC today she was asked to wait as the total process takes anything between 7-12 months.


Hi,


As you are in Australia u may call global feedback unit. And request them for information stating you don’t know wats happening with your file..

They will very quick to say that ur are still in time frame but you can get the info out of them… its worth trying. Be polite

U can find the number in immi web site..


----------



## saras712

Its already 10 week No Co yet...look like scenario change from 10 week to 12+ week.

ray2:ray2:ray2::wacko::wacko::confused2:


----------



## kunrit

nannu said:


> Kunrit,
> 
> From the response that you have received, I am assuming that she might have asked about the progress of and if any additional documents are required, because that is the standard response that they give when asked about the status/progress.
> 
> *Be very specific about what you want to know.
> 
> Ask clearly that you want to know whether your file has been queued for final decision or not? and if it has been queued, then on which date?*
> 
> They can not deny to provide you the information about the application, unless you have authorized an agent to receive communication from AHC.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the update Nannu... will definitly give it a shot..


----------



## kunrit

VRJO said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> As you are in Australia u may call global feedback unit. And request them for information stating you don’t know wats happening with your file..
> 
> They will very quick to say that ur are still in time frame but you can get the info out of them… its worth trying. Be polite
> 
> U can find the number in immi web site..


Thanks VRJO!! 

Hope I get some insight into my case this way.


----------



## klight12

*Must be the best day*

The last two days were not good enough for visa grant. Let's hope for best today. May God mercy on those atleast who crossed 90 days in queue and rest of them as well who waiting for visa. ray:


----------



## OZVISA

103 days in queue now. My friend 15 march dol got visa on 5th sep. but i m still waiting. Ahc works randonmly and not datewise i reckon


----------



## singh_26

*CO*



saras712 said:


> Its already 10 week No Co yet...look like scenario change from 10 week to 12+ week.
> 
> ray2:ray2:ray2::wacko::wacko::confused2:


_Hi Saras712,
You have just completed 71 days since you lodged application. i know it is difficult to wait as i went through same thing and it took 83 days to get CO assigned to me.
But now AHC changed their working procedure of assigning CO. If you see SS you will observe AHC allocating CO to people who lodged their file in and after July with in few days.
But at the same time some applicant's from May and June still waiting for Co to get allocated. So you can't predict what AHC is doing May be they are buying some time from new applicant's so that they clear old applicant's.
Hope this information helps and don't panic just call or what i will suggest sent e-mail to AHC and ask them that you have completed 71 days after lodging your application and still waiting for CO to contact you. You will receive reply within 3-4 working days. if you don't receive any reply within 4 working days then call AHC and refer the mail which you sent and ask them the status._


----------



## merrylands

OZVISA said:


> 103 days in queue now. My friend 15 march dol got visa on 5th sep. but i m still waiting. Ahc works randonmly and not datewise i reckon


Either its random or on some order that we are yet to figure out.

But, definitely not as per DOL - making wait even harder.


----------



## singh_26

*Waiting*



OZVISA said:


> 103 days in queue now. My friend 15 march dol got visa on 5th sep. but i m still waiting. Ahc works randonmly and not datewise i reckon


_Hi OZVisa,
It is a matter of week or two. i know it is difficult to wait when you are so close. I hope and pray you will receive your visa by this friday_    :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## OZVISA

singh_26 said:


> _Hi OZVisa,
> It is a matter of week or two. i know it is difficult to wait when you are so close. I hope and pray you will receive your visa by this friday_    :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Thanks singh. This wait is just like when u try hard to sleep and u cant


----------



## singh_26

*Right*



OZVISA said:


> Thanks singh. This wait is just like when u try hard to sleep and u cant


_*Yes you are right buddy but at the same time we can't do nothing. So be calm and wait for your good time to come*_


----------



## saras712

singh_26 said:


> _Hi Saras712,
> You have just completed 71 days since you lodged application. i know it is difficult to wait as i went through same thing and it took 83 days to get CO assigned to me.
> But now AHC changed their working procedure of assigning CO. If you see SS you will observe AHC allocating CO to people who lodged their file in and after July with in few days.
> But at the same time some applicant's from May and June still waiting for Co to get allocated. So you can't predict what AHC is doing May be they are buying some time from new applicant's so that they clear old applicant's.
> Hope this information helps and don't panic just call or what i will suggest sent e-mail to AHC and ask them that you have completed 71 days after lodging your application and still waiting for CO to contact you. You will receive reply within 3-4 working days. if you don't receive any reply within 4 working days then call AHC and refer the mail which you sent and ask them the status._


Thanks Singh-26...When we submitted application...it was clearly said 10 week co will contact its 11th week but no call yet.I knew Immigration in general takes too long...As I have to wait for my Pr for 3.5 years.I will Ask my agent as we went trough Agent for peace of mind.I will wait another week and see what happen.From ss I can see people from early june start getting co so may be We will get it in next few week.Co may not ask for any additional docs as we submitted with application.....As long it will take to Co allocation as it will take for visa grant. Anyways wife is here with me on TVray2:ray2::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_26

*Waiting*



saras712 said:


> Thanks Singh-26...When we submitted application...it was clearly said 10 week co will contact its 11th week but no call yet.I knew Immigration in general takes too long...As I have to wait for my Pr for 3.5 years.I will Ask my agent as we went trough Agent for peace of mind.I will wait another week and see what happen.From ss I can see people from early june start getting co so may be We will get it in next few week.Co may not ask for any additional docs as we submitted with application.....As long it will take to Co allocation as it will take for visa grant. Anyways wife is here with me on TVray2:ray2::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


_*Hi saras712,
Just enjoy the time with your wife as much as you can because once Co assigned to you then for placing your file in queue CO may or may not be ask your wife to exit australia generally they do ask. so enjoy this time once your wife will come back to india and your file placed in queue then the time between queue and visa grant is very difficult. But i know we all have a great strength and very strong Bonding with our loved one that this times will pass so easily*_


----------



## preet17

Please Baba g give superpowers to CO and SCO to work on our visas quickly...dissh dishh(background music)


----------



## jaiganesh

guys this waiting is damn frustrating. no option than to wait.
guys keep posting anything don't be passive so that this wait don't turn to frustration.


----------



## singh_26

*Laugh*



preet17 said:


> Please Baba g give superpowers to CO and SCO to work on our visas quickly...dissh dishh(background music)


Hi Preet17,
The music part is good one LOL


----------



## Aussieboy

Hi Guys,

we got visa today morning


----------



## spouse309

Aussieboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> we got visa today morning


Congratssssssssss😄😄😄😄😄😄😄


----------



## jaiganesh

Aussieboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> we got visa today morning


cool mate congrates a lot


----------



## Harman cheema

Aussieboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> we got visa today morning


Congrats.. Have a good one


----------



## nannu

Aussieboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> we got visa today morning


*CONGRATULATION....AUSSIEBOY .... AND AUSSIEGIRL ALSO
Happy reunion!!! *
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: eace:eace:eace:


----------



## shilga

*Congrats *


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Aussieboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> we got visa today morning


_*Hi Aussieboy, Congratulations... Wish you a happy married life… :cheer2:*_


----------



## deepakabc

Come on we need more good news....

keep checking your mails for good news


----------



## jaiganesh

Aussieboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> we got visa today morning


bro you are damn lucky 

DOL 05.03.2013
Date of que 13.08.2013 (29 days only)

any one can predict now how AHC is handling the application

CONGRATES ONCE AGAIN MATE


----------



## cute1987

*Visa grants...*

_*Now I pray for visa grants to my forum mate Harman, Ama04138739, Kanu, Vaibhav 9099 and Ozvisa...*_


----------



## ABS369

nannu said:


> *It is not complete right  ...and not completely wrong also   .*
> 
> If the applicant is in OZ before your file is queued, some COs ask applicant to get offshore so that the file can be queued, till then they put the file on hold. Latest example of such case is ABS369. Others like Manv1983 Adhy had similar case. After the applicants returned to India and informed the CO, their files were queued for final decision.
> 
> The applicant may again apply for TV after the file is queued. If the applicant goes to OZ while the file is queue, the normal processing continues till the file reaches front of queue and is SCO is ready to make a decision. At that point the applicant will again be asked to get offshore for visa grant.



Hi 
I am back in india now and sadly now waiting for my visa. I hope my CO does it quickly. My hubby id alonr im here.


----------



## nannu

ABS369 said:


> Hi
> I am back in india now and sadly now waiting for my visa. I hope my CO does it quickly. My hubby id alonr im here.


Hey...Have you informed your CO that you are now in India?
If not, then you should do it, so that she/he can queue your file.


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Aussieboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> we got visa today morning


_*Congratulation Aussieboy to you and your wife .. have a happy married life ahead. Happy for both of you enjoy*_..  :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :car: :car: :car: :tea: :tea: :tea: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: lane: lane: lane: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## OZVISA

Congrats to aussie boy... Aussie aussie ausiie oye oye oye... Let it be oye oye oye for more people as well


----------



## preet17

Aussieboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> we got visa today morning


:thumb: congrats... Awesome life is waiting ahead..


----------



## ABS369

nannu said:


> Hey...Have you informed your CO that you are now in India?
> If not, then you should do it, so that she/he can queue your file.


Yes nannu
I havr informed the CO about my arrival here.
Any idea of how much time it should take now?


----------



## nannu

ABS369 said:


> Yes nannu
> I havr informed the CO about my arrival here.
> Any idea of how much time it should take now?


Should not take long for file to be queued. You may follow-up with you CO after a couple of weeks, if he/she does not inform you.

After your file gets queued, be prepared to wait for 3-4months. 

Tough time ahead


----------



## singh_26

*CO Assigned*

*Hi Good news for those who are waiting for CO to assign as username Badshah in SS assigned with CO on 10/09/2013 his/her DOL is 30/05/2013 .Congrats to badshah and thanks for updating in SS*


----------



## augu2013

jaiganesh said:


> bro you are damn lucky
> 
> DOL 05.03.2013
> Date of que 13.08.2013 (29 days only)
> 
> any one can predict now how AHC is handling the application
> 
> CONGRATES ONCE AGAIN MATE


I think visa grant is being processed according to date of lodgement.


----------



## Rimz

Tfn updated. But I didn't get any email.


----------



## ps2013

Hi All,
As i was going through the previous posts i came to know about TFN status Assessment , so i tried updating it and it showed the following message:

_"The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again._

My DOl is 8/04/13, so i wud like to request all those who have lodged their cases in April to plz try updating deir TFN status and let me know if u also get the same reply or a different one( dat its valid but ur offshore etc etc).
It wud be of much help

Thnks


----------



## singh_26

*Dol*



augu2013 said:


> I think visa grant is being processed according to date of lodgement.


*Hi augu2013,
no it is not like that if you see most of the cases are being granted visa as per date file sent for final decision. but yes in this case you can say it is according to DOL. but for user Aussieboy total days is 190 so it is a co incidence. but still now by observing SS data there is no meaning to say AHC is granting visa as per DOL*


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations!!!*



Rimz said:


> Tfn updated. But I didn't get any email.



*Congratulations Congratulations Congratulations Congratulations Congratulations Congratulations ....
:clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum::humble::humble::humble::humble:lane:lane:lane:lane::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


see I said you'll get it.....Now you can fly with your hubby!!!*


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations!!!*



Rimz said:


> Tfn updated. But I didn't get any email.


*Congratulations Congratulations Congratulations Congratulations Congratulations Congratulations ....
:clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: :drum::drum::drum::humble::humble::humble::humble: lane:lane:lane:lane::bounce::bounce: :bounce: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


See I said you'll get it.....Now you can fly with your hubby!!!*


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Rimz said:


> Tfn updated. But I didn't get any email.


_*Hi Rimz,
Congratulation to you but before celebrating can you please confirm what comes on screen when you checked your tfn ?*_


----------



## VRJO

ps2013 said:


> Hi All,
> As i was going through the previous posts i came to know about TFN status Assessment , so i tried updating it and it showed the following message:
> 
> _"The information that you have provided does not match that held by DIAC. Please check that the information you have entered is correct and try again._
> 
> My DOl is 8/04/13, so i wud like to request all those who have lodged their cases in April to plz try updating deir TFN status and let me know if u also get the same reply or a different one( dat its valid but ur offshore etc etc).
> It wud be of much help
> 
> Thnks


its a common case..

reopen the page and start again...


----------



## ps2013

VRJO said:


> its a common case..
> 
> reopen the page and start again...


Well, i tried many times making sure all details entered correctly...still the same reply
i wonder if anyone else from April lot getting d same reply???


----------



## Harman cheema

ps2013 said:


> Well, i tried many times making sure all details entered correctly...still the same reply
> i wonder if anyone else from April lot getting d same reply???


Bro it means u havent got ur visa yet. Once the visa is granted ur tfn page ll automatically updated so dont wry


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Rimz said:


> Tfn updated. But I didn't get any email.


_*Hi Rimz,
But at the same time if your tfn is updated then you will receive your visa grant letter in 1-3 working days so congratulation to you. have a happy married life ahead..enjoy*_ lane::clap2:lane::clap2:lane::clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2::tea::tea::tea::drum: :drum: :drum: :whoo::whoo::whoo:
_*At last you won the fight with AHC*_:fencing:


----------



## merrylands

augu2013 said:


> I think visa grant is being processed according to date of lodgement.


Very unlikely that they are processing to DOL.

Myself and many other are waiting for long enough now.


----------



## dil482

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Rimz,
> But at the same time if your tfn is updated then you will receive your visa grant letter in 1-3 working days so congratulation to you. have a happy married life ahead..enjoy*_ lane::clap2:lane::clap2:lane::clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2::tea::tea::tea::drum: :drum: :drum: :whoo::whoo::whoo:
> _*At last you won the fight with AHC*_:fencing:


HI,

What is queue date for rimz??? not updated in SS..

cheers,


----------



## nannu

dil482 said:


> HI,
> 
> What is queue date for rimz??? not updated in SS..
> 
> cheers,


It was first week of June. Rimz was not sure of the exact date, So I just now entered 05-Jun-13.


----------



## jaiganesh

augu2013 said:


> I think visa grant is being processed according to date of lodgement.


if so then i ll be more than happy


----------



## nannu

Rimz said:


> Tfn updated. But I didn't get any email.


Rimz, Do you want me to update the SS or wait for you to get the grant email.


----------



## singh_26

*Queue Date*



dil482 said:


> HI,
> 
> What is queue date for rimz??? not updated in SS..
> 
> cheers,


_*Hi Dil482,
Queue date for Rimz is first week of June as he/she even don't know exact queue date but if you see his/her threads then she do mentioned somewhere yesterday about queue date.*_


----------



## Rimz

nannu said:


> *Congratulations Congratulations Congratulations Congratulations Congratulations Congratulations ....
> :clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: :drum::drum::drum::humble::humble::humble::humble: lane:lane:lane:lane::bounce::bounce: :bounce: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> 
> See I said you'll get it.....Now you can fly with your hubby!!!*


Hi nannu
Thanx a lot 
But I can't believe until I get ma grant letter.


----------



## Rimz

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Rimz,
> Congratulation to you but before celebrating can you please confirm what comes on screen when you checked your tfn ?*_


Hi singh
It shows that "your details show that u r eligible for tfn but u have not yet arrived in Australia. "


----------



## Rimz

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Rimz,
> But at the same time if your tfn is updated then you will receive your visa grant letter in 1-3 working days so congratulation to you. have a happy married life ahead..enjoy*_ lane::clap2:lane::clap2:lane::clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2::tea::tea::tea::drum: :drum: :drum: :whoo::whoo::whoo:
> _*At last you won the fight with AHC*_:fencing:


Thanx singh,
Let's see when I get it.


----------



## singh_26

*Start Celebrating*



Rimz said:


> Hi singh
> It shows that "your details show that u r eligible for tfn but u have not yet arrived in Australia. "


_*Hi Rimz,
Start celebration's You will surely get grant letter today or by tomorrow. Congratulation again Rimz. Start packing your bags *_:rockon::rockon::rockon::first::first: :first: opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :car::car::car::tea::tea: :tea:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Rimz said:


> Thanx singh,
> Let's see when I get it.


Hi Rimz how do you check this tfn thing. Your help will be appreciated. 

Many thanks and congratulation.


----------



## Rimz

nannu said:


> Rimz, Do you want me to update the SS or wait for you to get the grant email.


Nannu I want you to update ss once I get the grant letter. I"ll let u know.


----------



## singh_26

*Link*



Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Rimz how do you check this tfn thing. Your help will be appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks and congratulation.


_*Hi Srsrsrsr,
Go to this link https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1
and fill the details. Hope this helps*_


----------



## Rimz

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Rimz,
> Start celebration's You will surely get grant letter today or by tomorrow. Congratulation again Rimz. Start packing your bags *_:rockon::rockon::rockon::first::first: :first: opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :car::car::car::tea::tea: :tea:


Thanx singh
I wish ol applicants get their grants soon.


----------



## nannu

nannu said:


> *Hold on ...hold on...your visa is :typing::flypig: coming SOOOOOONNNNNN*
> 
> *Kabootar ja ja ja...visa ki chithi Rimz ko de aaa ... ound:ound:ound::bounce::bounce::bounce:*





Rimz said:


> Hi nannu
> Thanx a lot
> But I can't believe until I get ma grant letter.


*Dont worry the Kabootar will get he CHITHI also very. :flypig::flypig::flypig: I am sure it has already taken-off for AHC. *


----------



## Rimz

nannu said:


> *Dont worry the Kabootar will get he CHITHI also very. :flypig::flypig::flypig: I am sure it has already taken-off for AHC. *


Hihihi u r really so sweet nannu.
Yes ,,, kabootar is near to AHC. 
And thanx a lot nannu you work is really appreciated.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Srsrsrsr,
> Go to this link https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1
> and fill the details. Hope this helps*_


Thank you for your help. Nothing has changed so far since past 8 months. I dont know why we have to wait this long without any reason.


----------



## dil482

all the best Rimz, you have raised hopes for June applicants....i am 10th June..butterflies in my stomach...but i know i should have patience till 2 weeks...

good luck & wish it comes in a fast pace to you.


----------



## nannu

*DOL or DOQ*



jaiganesh said:


> bro you are damn lucky
> 
> DOL 05.03.2013
> Date of que 13.08.2013 (29 days only)
> 
> any one can predict now how AHC is handling the application
> 
> CONGRATES ONCE AGAIN MATE





augu2013 said:


> I think visa grant is being processed according to date of lodgement.





merrylands said:


> Very unlikely that they are processing to DOL.
> 
> Myself and many other are waiting for long enough now.



*For those of us who repeatedly get into controversies of DOL or DOQ, I have added anther graph in the Summary Graph sheet.

Please see and decide for yourself and let's move on from this topic to some other and better topic.
*


----------



## singh_26

*Good Work*



nannu said:


> *For those of us who repeatedly get into controversies of DOL or DOQ, I have added anther graph in the Summary Graph sheet.
> 
> Please see and decide for yourself and let's move on from this topic to some other and better topic.
> *


_*Good Work Nannu*_


----------



## Rimz

dil482 said:


> all the best Rimz, you have raised hopes for June applicants....i am 10th June..butterflies in my stomach...but i know i should have patience till 2 weeks...
> 
> good luck & wish it comes in a fast pace to you.


Hi dil482
Thanx dear
You will get ur visa soon.
All d vry bst


----------



## Srsrsrsr

nannu said:


> *For those of us who repeatedly get into controversies of DOL or DOQ, I have added anther graph in the Summary Graph sheet.
> 
> Please see and decide for yourself and let's move on from this topic to some other and better topic.
> *


Hi Nannu.. Indeed you have done very good job. We thank you for this. But consider, that who have waited for more than 8 months or so obviously get frustated and will raise question on DOL or DOQ. Its our fate that we are suffering this distance from our partner for freaking for ages. I know there are also people waiting for more than a year as well. We who have waited for long want to see how people will cope after crossing 8 months or so. We want to see still they will be happy to see applicant getting visa who have applied even 3-4 months after them. Then you will understand what is DOL and what is DOQ. I personally wish that no one will have to wait for long but we should able to say wrong is wrong. We should think beyond selfishness. I am happy that everyone are getting visas but why we are left behind why why why.


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Rimz said:


> Tfn updated. But I didn't get any email.


_*

Hi Rimz... my heartily congratulations to you both... have a happy married life ahead… :cheer2: *_


----------



## shilga

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Nannu.. Indeed you have done very good job. We thank you for this. But consider, that who have waited for more than 8 months or so obviously get frustated and will raise question on DOL or DOQ. Its our fate that we are suffering this distance from our partner for freaking for ages. I know there are also people waiting for more than a year as well. We who have waited for long want to see how people will cope after crossing 8 months or so. We want to see still they will be happy to see applicant getting visa who have applied even 3-4 months after them. Then you will understand what is DOL and what is DOQ. I personally wish that no one will have to wait for long but we should able to say wrong is wrong. We should think beyond selfishness. I am happy that everyone are getting visas but why we are left behind why why why.


!!?


----------



## singh_26

*Dol & doq*



Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Nannu.. Indeed you have done very good job. We thank you for this. But consider, that who have waited for more than 8 months or so obviously get frustated and will raise question on DOL or DOQ. Its our fate that we are suffering this distance from our partner for freaking for ages. I know there are also people waiting for more than a year as well. We who have waited for long want to see how people will cope after crossing 8 months or so. We want to see still they will be happy to see applicant getting visa who have applied even 3-4 months after them. Then you will understand what is DOL and what is DOQ. I personally wish that no one will have to wait for long but we should able to say wrong is wrong. We should think beyond selfishness. I am happy that everyone are getting visas but why we are left behind why why why.


_*Hi Srsrsrsr,
Please do not take it personal we all on this forum wants that ever other forum member and all other's who applied for partner visa will be with their partner as early as possible.
why nannu mentioned and make a separate column for DOL & DOQ is for clearing things to those who are following this forum. it is not for AHC that AHC will see this and start granting visa as per DOQ.
And yes it is really frustrated to see people getting visa's who applied after 3-4 months of your DOL but for that you can not blame this forum and any of forum member. it depend on case to case as you are from nepal so your medical go for manual clearance thats why it is taking extra then normal time none of the forum member can do anything regarding this as we don't have any authority. The thing we can do is just stay together and understand each other emotion's and support each other in bad as well as in good times while all of our visa's are in process.i hope you understand and take all this in good way. i am sorry if i wrote anything which hurt your feeling's but this is the fact.*_


----------



## nannu

*Let's talk constructive!!!*



Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Nannu.. Indeed you have done very good job. We thank you for this. But consider, that who have waited for more than 8 months or so obviously get frustated and will raise question on DOL or DOQ. Its our fate that we are suffering this distance from our partner for freaking for ages. I know there are also people waiting for more than a year as well. We who have waited for long want to see how people will cope after crossing 8 months or so. We want to see still they will be happy to see applicant getting visa who have applied even 3-4 months after them. Then you will understand what is DOL and what is DOQ. I personally wish that no one will have to wait for long but we should able to say wrong is wrong. We should think beyond selfishness. I am happy that everyone are getting visas but why we are left behind why why why.


When you say OUR...please consider that I am also a part of that... and in similar situation and I am also going through the same frustration like all others forum members.* I point that I want to make is not that some of us are more frustrated the other or Why some of us take out their frustration, My point here is that arguing on the same topic day in and day out is not going to take us any where. *

There are a lot of factors that are taken into consideration for visa grant. Its not just DOL or DOQ. Consider your, Jaiganesh, Abhisek and Merryland's case, your's file delayed because of medical blockage and being from High Risk countries. Medical clearence is not in AHC's hands. 

Then there are others who take longer to submit the documents/medicals asked by the CO, in that case the delay is not at AHC's side but the applicants's side. 

*From the time we apply, we all are aware that we'll have to wait...we can't do anything other than waiting till we cross 12 months standard processing time. So lets talk something constructive rather than why somebody got it before me *


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Srsrsrsr,
> Please do not take it personal we all on this forum wants that ever other forum member and all other's who applied for partner visa will be with their partner as early as possible.
> why nannu mentioned and make a separate column for DOL & DOQ is for clearing things to those who are following this forum. it is not for AHC that AHC will see this and start granting visa as per DOQ.
> And yes it is really frustrated to see people getting visa's who applied after 3-4 months of your DOL but for that you can not blame this forum and any of forum member. it depend on case to case as you are from nepal so your medical go for manual clearance thats why it is taking extra then normal time none of the forum member can do anything regarding this as we don't have any authority. The thing we can do is just stay together and understand each other emotion's and support each other in bad as well as in good times while all of our visa's are in process.i hope you understand and take all this in good way. i am sorry if i wrote anything which hurt your feeling's but this is the fact.*_


*Thank you Singh for backing me up *


----------



## Srsrsrsr

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Srsrsrsr,
> Please do not take it personal we all on this forum wants that ever other forum member and all other's who applied for partner visa will be with their partner as early as possible.
> why nannu mentioned and make a separate column for DOL & DOQ is for clearing things to those who are following this forum. it is not for AHC that AHC will see this and start granting visa as per DOQ.
> And yes it is really frustrated to see people getting visa's who applied after 3-4 months of your DOL but for that you can not blame this forum and any of forum member. it depend on case to case as you are from nepal so your medical go for manual clearance thats why it is taking extra then normal time none of the forum member can do anything regarding this as we don't have any authority. The thing we can do is just stay together and understand each other emotion's and support each other in bad as well as in good times while all of our visa's are in process.i hope you understand and take all this in good way. i am sorry if i wrote anything which hurt your feeling's but this is the fact.*_


Sorry my friend. I am not blaming anyone here. I am sorry if I have said anything wrong. I am only trying to say that who are waiting for long obviously will raise concern on DOL and DOQ, that't the only point. All depends on our fate. I am happy that we are supporting each other here. Once again please accept my sincere apology. I know our medical goes for manual clearence. I wish all the best for all forum member.


----------



## merrylands

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Srsrsrsr,
> Please do not take it personal we all on this forum wants that ever other forum member and all other's who applied for partner visa will be with their partner as early as possible.
> why nannu mentioned and make a separate column for DOL & DOQ is for clearing things to those who are following this forum. it is not for AHC that AHC will see this and start granting visa as per DOQ.
> And yes it is really frustrated to see people getting visa's who applied after 3-4 months of your DOL but for that you can not blame this forum and any of forum member. it depend on case to case as you are from nepal so your medical go for manual clearance thats why it is taking extra then normal time none of the forum member can do anything regarding this as we don't have any authority. The thing we can do is just stay together and understand each other emotion's and support each other in bad as well as in good times while all of our visa's are in process.i hope you understand and take all this in good way. i am sorry if i wrote anything which hurt your feeling's but this is the fact.*_


I don't think Srsrsrsr had any intention to make any personal comments against anyone nor blaming on some forum members.

I appreciate his view n that he came forward against the general trend that we have seen from some time now of visa grant as per DOQ. Clearly the frustation was directed against AHC

we all appreciate that each get the visa ASAP but its surely a matter of frustation if you have to realise that you are granted late for no apparent reason and feel that you are not treated fairly.

As regards to health, I don't think the health from Nepal goes for manual clearance as all are using online system that can easily be verified from immigration site


----------



## nannu

nannu said:


> When you say OUR...please consider that I am also a part of that... and in similar situation and I am also going through the same frustration like all others forum members.* I point that I want to make is not that some of us are more frustrated the other or Why some of us take out their frustration, My point here is that arguing on the same topic day in and day out is not going to take us any where. *
> 
> There are a lot of factors that are taken into consideration for visa grant. Its not just DOL or DOQ. Consider your, Jaiganesh, Abhisek and Merryland's case, your's file delayed because of medical blockage and being from High Risk countries. Medical clearence is not in AHC's hands.
> 
> Then there are others who take longer to submit the documents/medicals asked by the CO, in that case the delay is not at AHC's side but the applicants's side.
> 
> *From the time we apply, we all are aware that we'll have to wait...we can't do anything other than waiting till we cross 12 months standard processing time. So lets talk something constructive rather than why somebody got it before me *





Srsrsrsr said:


> Sorry my friend. I am not blaming anyone here. I am sorry if I have said anything wrong. I am only trying to say that who are waiting for long obviously will raise concern on DOL and DOQ, that't the only point. All depends on our fate. I am happy that we are supporting each other here. Once again please accept my sincere apology. I know our medical goes for manual clearence. I wish all the best for all forum member.


*Take it easy Srsrsrsr....you don't have to apologize...no offence taken...let's just be happy for those who are getting lucky as each day passes and one day we'll also get lucky. *


----------



## VRJO

Guys..

By looking at the stats in SS both June and July Qued applicants can be happy. in may there are about 40 applicants Ques which is app equal o that of both June and July.

I know there will applicants outside the forum but stats will be same globally if u understand wat i am talking..

No wonder y AHC took so long to clear may.


----------



## nannu

VRJO said:


> Guys..
> 
> By looking at the stats in SS both June and July Qued applicants can be happy. in may there are about 40 applicants Ques which is app equal o that of both June and July.
> 
> I know there will applicants outside the forum but stats will be same globally if u understand wat i am talking..
> 
> No wonder y AHC took so long to clear may.


I agree with you!!!


----------



## ABS369

Got my file placed in queue today.


----------



## singh_26

*Manual Clearance*



merrylands said:


> I don't think Srsrsrsr had any intention to make any personal comments against anyone nor blaming on some forum members.
> 
> I appreciate his view n that he came forward against the general trend that we have seen from some time now of visa grant as per DOQ. Clearly the frustation was directed against AHC
> 
> we all appreciate that each get the visa ASAP but its surely a matter of frustation if you have to realise that you are granted late for no apparent reason and feel that you are not treated fairly.
> 
> As regards to health,* I don't think the health from Nepal goes for manual clearance* as all are using online system that can easily be verified from immigration site



*Hi merrylands,
Please check all previous post's and check SS user's from nepal all Applicant's from nepal have to wait for their medical's to be cleared manually.*


----------



## jaiganesh

ABS369 said:


> Got my file placed in queue today.


did you got mail or CO called you.


----------



## nannu

merrylands said:


> .....
> *As regards to health, I don't think the health from Nepal goes for manual clearance as all are using online system that can easily be verified from immigration site*


Hi Merryland....We agreed that Hospitals and clinics in Nepal are using Online system!!! 

I really hope that My following post might clear your doubts about what is Ehealth and what we mean by MANUAL REVIEW / CLEARANCE:



nannu said:


> Hi Abhisek,
> 
> I agree with Manv that all medicals are sent to Sydney. That is technically correct, but that does not mean all medicals have to go through manual review by a qualified person or Dr.
> Drs from across the world upload medicals in a central repository or database maintained at Sydney. The system has certain inbuilt checks or validation criteria against which the data is checked. one example of such checks is Lab normal reference ranges. If your test results fall within normal ranges the results are cleared, if the are outside normal ranges, then results are referred for manual review. That is where blockage comes into play and clearance is delayed.
> 
> Lab reference ranges are just one example, there are usually 100s of such automated checks in these databases. Including applicants country. High Risk countries medicals are reviewed very carefully.
> 
> This may sound too technical, but somebody who has worked in a Path/medical/BA Labs or IT would understand what exactly I am talking about.
> 
> I hope that answers your question.


----------



## jaiganesh

nannu said:


> Hi Merryland....We agreed that Hospitals and clinics in Nepal are using Online system!!!
> 
> I really hope that My following post might clear your doubts about what is Ehealth and what we mean by MANUAL REVIEW / CLEARANCE:


i guess both nepal and india falls under high risk countries.


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

*visa*

I have applied for my visa on 14/02/2013. I was in australia from march to 10 june. in the meantime i have done my medical in australia and all the documents were submitted on 31 may. Case officer said they have received all my documents and everythingh is ok but they will wait for me to come back to india. 
I arrived in india on 10 june but still have not received my visa. 

Can someone please shed some light ?

Thanks


----------



## Sdarri

Yes yes yes yes.... finally the wait is over... this is one of the most happiest moment of my life...got my visa...

Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon... 

Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon... 

Thanks heaps...


----------



## shilga

sdarri said:


> yes yes yes yes.... Finally the wait is over... This is one of the most happiest moment of my life...got my visa...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks heaps...


congrats


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Sdarri said:


> Yes yes yes yes.... finally the wait is over... this is one of the most happiest moment of my life...got my visa...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks heaps...


_*Hi Sdarri,
Many Many Congratulation have a happy married life ahead*_ lane: lane: lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::car::car::car: :tea: :tea: :tea: :drum::drum::drum::rockon::rockon::rockon: :first: :first: :first: opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## nannu

Sdarri said:


> Yes yes yes yes.... finally the wait is over... this is one of the most happiest moment of my life...got my visa...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks heaps...


*Congratulations !!! have a happy married life !!!* 

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::rockon::rockon: :rockon::humble::humble::humble::drum::drum::drum: :drum:


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome*



Jasmine13Chd said:


> I have applied for my visa on 14/02/2013. I was in australia from march to 10 june. in the meantime i have done my medical in australia and all the documents were submitted on 31 may. Case officer said they have received all my documents and everythingh is ok but they will wait for me to come back to india.
> I arrived in india on 10 june but still have not received my visa.
> 
> Can someone please shed some light ?
> 
> Thanks


_*Hi Jasmine13Chd,
Welcome to forum. Do you know when your file place in final queue*_ ?


----------



## Riyaaz

Sdarri said:


> Yes yes yes yes.... finally the wait is over... this is one of the most happiest moment of my life...got my visa...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks heaps...


Congrats Sdarri
:lalala:lane::cheer2::whoo::whoo::whoo::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## nannu

*Welcome!!*



Jasmine13Chd said:


> I have applied for my visa on 14/02/2013. I was in australia from march to 10 june. in the meantime i have done my medical in australia and all the documents were submitted on 31 may. Case officer said they have received all my documents and everythingh is ok but they will wait for me to come back to india.
> I arrived in india on 10 june but still have not received my visa.
> 
> Can someone please shed some light ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Jasmine

:welcome:

Welcome to the forum.

First of all you'll have to know if your file has been queued for final decision or not.
To know if your file has been queued or not, you should write an email to your CO and ask him. Alternatively you can call AHC at 011-41221000 and then press 1 & 2 after you get connected. You may have to hold for a long time 10-30 mins. Please very polite and patient, not all operators will give you the details, but some operators are very helpful.

Most likely you it should be queued by now. Your CO will be the apt person to give you this information. 

*Did you inform your CO after you returned to India? *If yes, then most likely you file would have been queued by mid June. Right now files queued in May/June are getting visa's, so hopefully you'll get your's in this month

Nannu


----------



## Sdarri

nannu said:


> *Congratulations !!! have a happy married life !!!*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::rockon::rockon: :rockon::humble::humble::humble::drum::drum::drum: :drum:


Hey nannu... Special thanks to you as u have been very active and supportive... You have motivated everyone here... You are a real star... Thanks heaps...


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Sdarri said:


> Yes yes yes yes.... finally the wait is over... this is one of the most happiest moment of my life...got my visa...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks heaps...


_*Hi Sdarri, my heartiest congratulations to you... wish you all the best…*_:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## nannu

Sdarri said:


> Yes yes yes yes.... finally the wait is over... this is one of the most happiest moment of my life...got my visa...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks heaps...


Sdarri, 

Congratulations once again!!!

Do you have any idea when your file was queued? Even a rough idea would work, or at least the month? 

It would be very helpful for the SS.

Nannu


----------



## Riyaaz

nannu said:


> Sdarri,
> 
> Congratulations once again!!!
> 
> Do you have any idea when your file was queued? Even a rough idea would work, or at least the month?
> 
> It would be very helpful for the SS.
> 
> Nannu


I was about to ask the same question...


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Jasmine13Chd,
> Welcome to forum. Do you know when your file place in final queue*_ ?


It will be 11 july


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

nannu said:


> Hi Jasmine
> 
> :welcome:
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> First of all you'll have to know if your file has been queued for final decision or not.
> To know if your file has been queued or not, you should write an email to your CO and ask him. Alternatively you can call AHC at 011-41221000 and then press 1 & 2 after you get connected. You may have to hold for a long time 10-30 mins. Please very polite and patient, not all operators will give you the details, but some operators are very helpful.
> 
> Most likely you it should be queued by now. Your CO will be the apt person to give you this information.
> 
> *Did you inform your CO after you returned to India? *If yes, then most likely you file would have been queued by mid June. Right now files queued in May/June are getting visa's, so hopefully you'll get your's in this month
> 
> Nannu


Thanks 

Sorry my file was queued on 11 july.


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

Is there any sort of basis that they approved visas, on this 14 september it will be seven months for my file to be lodged. Just can not understand the concept of approving the applications ? is it file in que date or DOL ??? Thanks for your reply


----------



## singh_26

*Wait*



Jasmine13Chd said:


> It will be 11 july


_*Hi Jasmine13chd,
If your file placed in final queue date is 11 july then you have to wait till Mid october. As now AHc is clearing file's placed in queue in end of May. But as you have almost completed 7 months then there may be a possibility that you will receive visa grant soon. Hope this helps. if you have any other question then please free to ask here. *_


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Sdarri said:


> Yes yes yes yes.... finally the wait is over... this is one of the most happiest moment of my life...got my visa...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks heaps...


Congratulations and celebrations... ta ta ta ta ta ta ... :lalala::clap2:


----------



## singh_26

*Dol*



Jasmine13Chd said:


> Is there any sort of basis that they approved visas, on this 14 september it will be seven months for my file to be lodged. Just can not understand the concept of approving the applications ? is it file in que date or DOL ??? Thanks for your reply


_*Hi Jasmine13chd,
As per Spread Sheet data AHC is granting visa after 90+ days your file placed in queue. But you can not predict AHC working procedure. So just wait and watch and be in contact to all forum member's with this forum. If you have any information regarding partner visa then please share on forum. link for SS in below in my signatures*_.


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

Thanks Mr Singh. That is a long wait.


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

I have Already put my details in the Ss. I know someone who got visa in just 4 months because they gave them a medical for pregnancy.


----------



## singh_26

*Just Chill*



Jasmine13Chd said:


> Thanks Mr Singh. That is a long wait.


_*HI Jasmine13chd,
Don't be sad we all are waiting for our visa's i know it is difficult to smile when you know you have to wait for so long. but be strong and keep motivated yourself.*_


----------



## cute1987

*CO assignment...*

_*On 5/09/2013, AHC replied me that: 

"Please be informed that the case officer has been allocated in your application and once the case officer start accessing your application he/she request you the further documents if its required."

Even after one week of the receipt of AHC email, so far I have not received any email from the assigned CO?

Can anyone advise me what I am to do now? *_


----------



## Sdarri

nannu said:


> Sdarri,
> 
> Congratulations once again!!!
> 
> Do you have any idea when your file was queued? Even a rough idea would work, or at least the month?
> 
> It would be very helpful for the SS.
> 
> Nannu


Yeahh... I submitted additional documents in first week of may... N medical was cleared in April... I didn't followed up with my co in month of may n June... In July I wrote a mail and got the reply that my file had been queued....so that's y I m not sure when it was queued... I think it should b June... Since we submitted additional docs in may land co had called us in April for few Query... Hope this helps... Thanks


----------



## Rimz

nannu said:


> Rimz, Do you want me to update the SS or wait for you to get the grant email.


Hey nannu I got grant letter. Heartily thanx to you.


----------



## nannu

Rimz said:


> Hey nannu I got grant letter. Heartily thanx to you.


*Great ...so finally the Kabootar got the letter for you !!!

Have a very blessed life ahead......enjoy!!!*


----------



## nannu

Sdarri said:


> Yeahh... I submitted additional documents in first week of may... N medical was cleared in April... I didn't followed up with my co in month of may n June... In July I wrote a mail and got the reply that my file had been queued....so that's y I m not sure when it was queued... I think it should b June... Since we submitted additional docs in may land co had called us in April for few Query... Hope this helps... Thanks


If you submitted Docs in 1st week of May, then I would be safe to assume that your files was queued by last week of May.


----------



## nannu

cute1987 said:


> _*On 5/09/2013, AHC replied me that:
> 
> "Please be informed that the case officer has been allocated in your application and once the case officer start accessing your application he/she request you the further documents if its required."
> 
> Even after one week of the receipt of AHC email, so far I have not received any email from the assigned CO?
> 
> Can anyone advise me what I am to do now? *_


Don't worry...wait for this week, the CO will call you or email you. If she/he doesn't contact you in this week, then feel free to call AHC & ask them.

Make sure your phone has good connectivity and keep checking your email.


----------



## Sdarri

Rimz said:


> Hey nannu I got grant letter. Heartily thanx to you.


Many many congratulations... Have a blessed life!!!


----------



## Sdarri

nannu said:


> If you submitted Docs in 1st week of May, then I would be safe to assume that your files was queued by last week of May.


Ok fine... Take care...


----------



## Riyaaz

Rimz said:


> Hey nannu I got grant letter. Heartily thanx to you.


Congrats Rimz, have a wonderful life ahead.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::whoo::whoo::whoo::rockon::rockon::rockon::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Rimz

Riyaaz said:


> Congrats Rimz, have a wonderful life ahead.
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::whoo::whoo::whoo::rockon::rockon::rockon::dance::dance::dance:


Thnx riyaaz. 
Ol d bst to u too


----------



## Rimz

nannu said:


> *Great ...so finally the Kabootar got the letter for you !!!
> 
> Have a very blessed life ahead......enjoy!!!*


Hnji nannu
I wish now kaboortar brings that happiness to u too. Ol d vry bst dear.


----------



## Rimz

Sdarri said:


> Many many congratulations... Have a blessed life!!!


Thanx sdarri and congratulations to u too. 
Have a happy reunion.


----------



## chiragb

*September - 2013 (Open)*

*Month :* *September-2013 *


*Days So Far(11-09-2013) *: *11*


*Grant so Far :**11 *

_(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface,HPT,Rimz,AussieBoy,sdarri) _


*Public holiday *:*3 *


*Working days:** 8*


*11 Down in 8 Working Days*


----------



## Becky26

Rimz said:


> Hey nannu I got grant letter. Heartily thanx to you.


Many congratulations to you and your partner!!!

Have a beautiful life ahead 
lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum::drum:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Aussieboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> we got visa today morning


Hey Aussieboy!
Many many congratulations to you and your partner on getting the Visa. You must be so happy getting it so quick. Have a wonderful life ahead.

lane:lane:lane: :whoo::whoo::whoo: :first::first::first:

Take Care, God Bless You. 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Harman cheema

Congrats srdari and rimzzz.. Have a good one


----------



## Nanduu

nkdangar said:


> *Hello Nanduu,
> 
> When are you flying??? Bags packed??*


Hieee
Hope you doing good. Sorry for late reply. 
My tickets are booked for 18th of this month..That's coming Wednesday. Nothing is packed. . Haven't started packing yet.. 
When are you flying? If I'm not wrong u were next who got visa immediately after me..


----------



## saras712

Rmiz and Aussiboy congrets:whoo::whoo::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Amaanisingh

nannu said:


> When you say OUR...please consider that I am also a part of that... and in similar situation and I am also going through the same frustration like all others forum members.* I point that I want to make is not that some of us are more frustrated the other or Why some of us take out their frustration, My point here is that arguing on the same topic day in and day out is not going to take us any where. *
> 
> There are a lot of factors that are taken into consideration for visa grant. Its not just DOL or DOQ. Consider your, Jaiganesh, Abhisek and Merryland's case, your's file delayed because of medical blockage and being from High Risk countries. Medical clearence is not in AHC's hands.
> 
> Then there are others who take longer to submit the documents/medicals asked by the CO, in that case the delay is not at AHC's side but the applicants's side.
> 
> *From the time we apply, we all are aware that we'll have to wait...we can't do anything other than waiting till we cross 12 months standard processing time. So lets talk something constructive rather than why somebody got it before me *



Exactly..
Very well said 
I second that thought.
No hard feelings for others..
Its just why we all including me can't understand that they are professionals and will do work as per higher authorities orders.
We just have to wait. Either by cursing or by patiently passing the time.
They are going to give us residency of another country. So, they must be sure that they are doing the right thing .

Yes some things are not systematic. And we have to bear that as we need VISA. They don't... 
It hardly bothers them if we are away from our loved ones.
We will live our new life . We should cheer up and boost up each other here .So that this wait should be easy.. (Thou i know its the most toughest part of one's life)
I have lived far away from my husband for 2 years coz of visa issues . My 2 yr daughter has lived far away from her dad.
We used to crib curse alot . But then now we realised its just spoiling our relation.
We fight and argue on small things.
But then we both decided that its just a waste .WE JUST CAN't do anY DAMN THING ABOUT THIS. We have to sacrifice something to get something
To apply for another country residency is our decision . So we only have to bear the wait and hard times.
Just pray to god to be with us and help us pass this tough time.

Sorry for saying so much.
I don't want to hurt anyone .
Its not referred to anyone . Its just what i feel...

Just a thot for a new day

You can chase a butterfly all over the field and never catch it.
But if you sit quietly in the grass, it will come and sit on your shoulder.

So sit and wait bUtterfly ( visa ) will come soon


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Congrats to Sdarri, Rimz and Aussie boy.


----------



## deepakabc

I have crossed 90 days.. lets hope i got visa today and at least 5 other visa approval with that....

come on embassy you can do it


----------



## VRJO

I want to see someone from June get their VISA I know a couple of forum members, who got their grants, say they may have been queued in June but they are only speculations….

Hope fully you DEEPAKABC…I wish I get mine hahaha but that’s is hope only.. I am at 8 months tho…

Regarding AHC its HOPE AGAINST HOPE…………

Goodmorning all


----------



## deepakabc

My case officer called two day ago and she said will hear from AHC next week... i am kind of greedy may be there processing is finished and they approve the visa by this week


----------



## dil482

ama04138739 said:


> Good Luck guys... Harman Cheema, Ama04138739, HPT, Kanu, Vaibhav9099. :fingerscrossed:



Hi guys any news yet??? 1st week of June applicant got visa, end of May applicants still waiting?? or received visas?? from 29th & 31st May???

Good luck to all June applicants - 2 more days in this week and hope they clear at least 4 visas per day....


----------



## ama04138739

dil482 said:


> Hi guys any news yet??? 1st week of June applicant got visa, end of May applicants still waiting?? or received visas?? from 29th & 31st May???
> 
> Good luck to all June applicants - 2 more days in this week and hope they clear at least 4 visas per day....



I haven't heard anything... it seems that AHC just skipped the file which were forwarded for final decision 29th & 31st or there might be some complications with our cases.

Can we please talk openly if we think, there's any complication with our cases... It might help us to get some idea why our files are stuck.

Cheers


----------



## VRJO

dil482 said:


> Hi guys any news yet??? 1st week of June applicant got visa, end of May applicants still waiting?? or received visas?? from 29th & 31st May???
> 
> Good luck to all June applicants - 2 more days in this week and hope they clear at least 4 visas per day....


DIDnt HTP got his Visa ?


----------



## nkdangar

Nanduu said:


> Hieee
> Hope you doing good. Sorry for late reply.
> My tickets are booked for 18th of this month..That's coming Wednesday. Nothing is packed. . Haven't started packing yet..
> When are you flying? If I'm not wrong u were next who got visa immediately after me..


*I am flying on 20th, Friday the next week. Soo exited.*


----------



## nkdangar

Rimz said:


> Hey nannu I got grant letter. Heartily thanx to you.


*Congratulations!!!!*


----------



## chiragb

VRJO said:


> DIDnt HTP got his Visa ?


Answer is here


----------



## nkdangar

Sdarri said:


> Yes yes yes yes.... finally the wait is over... this is one of the most happiest moment of my life...got my visa...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks heaps...


COLORFUL CONGRATULATIONS !!!:hippie:


----------



## dil482

deepakabc said:


> My case officer called two day ago and she said will hear from AHC next week... i am kind of greedy may be there processing is finished and they approve the visa by this week



Thats great Deepak ABC > you raised hopes for me as my queue date is 2 days ahead of you.

hope we all get visa on same day or same week....

cheers


----------



## deepakabc

dil482 said:


> Thats great Deepak ABC > you raised hopes for me as my queue date is 2 days ahead of you.
> 
> hope we all get visa on same day or same week....
> 
> cheers


Yeah Will get visa soon... did your case officer called or something ?


----------



## singh_26

*Safe Flight*



nkdangar said:


> *I am flying on 20th, Friday the next week. Soo exited.*


_*HI nkdangar,
Have a safe flight and wish you happy and successful life ahead*_


----------



## dil482

deepakabc said:


> Yeah Will get visa soon... did your case officer called or something ?


No deepak, did not receive any call but hopefully they will clear off our files soon.


----------



## deepakabc

Hey Guys its 10 o'clock.. 

I want to listen some good news...

Get some positive aura .. Start with first Visa grant News........


----------



## ABS369

ABS369 said:


> Got my file placed in queue today.





jaiganesh said:


> did you got mail or CO called you.


I got an email confirming that my file is now placed in queue.


----------



## deepakabc

Ok Guys i start with good news...

I GOT VISA GRANTED TODAY......


----------



## deepakabc

90 Days Theory works.. 

Can you guys update in spreadsheet....


----------



## klight12

AHC give May applicants visa today and start June applicants. May is killing me........:frusty:


----------



## deepakabc

klight12 said:


> AHC give May applicants visa today and start June applicants. May is killing me........:frusty:




I think the Lodgement date as well.. i got nearly 11 months...


----------



## Harman cheema

Yes... Finally I got it...


----------



## jaiganesh

wow great news congrates deepak, harman, sdarri, rimz, assuie boy.
two grants already.


----------



## deepakabc

jaiganesh said:


> wow great news congrates deepak, harman, sdarri, rimz, assuie boy.
> two grants already.


I told you guys positive auro effects.. will have 5-10 visa today...


----------



## Harman cheema

It's not visa I clear my level 188 in candy crush game after 2 weeks. Thank god


----------



## shilga

deepakabc said:


> Ok Guys i start with good news...
> 
> I GOT VISA GRANTED TODAY......


CONGRATS & thanks for good news


----------



## shilga

Harman cheema said:


> It's not visa I clear my level 188 in candy crush game after 2 weeks. Thank god


I know that I failed in my anticipation. Hope to hear from you the great news.


----------



## VRJO

deepakabc said:


> Ok Guys i start with good news...
> 
> I GOT VISA GRANTED TODAY......


Great news 

June started...:clap2::clap2:

Congrats


----------



## saras712

deepakabc said:


> Ok Guys i start with good news...
> 
> I GOT VISA GRANTED TODAY......



Congrets.......:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



deepakabc said:


> Ok Guys i start with good news...
> 
> I GOT VISA GRANTED TODAY......


*HI deepakabc,
Congratulation to you deepak and bhabhi ji Very Happy for you...Finally you got it.. Wish a very happy married life ahead ..Enjoy* :clap2: :clap2: :clap2::first::first::first:opcorn:opcorn: opcorn: :whoo::whoo::whoo:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :car::car::car: :humble: :humble: :humble:


----------



## saras712

singh_26 said:


> _*
> HI HArman 22,
> Congratulation to you 22 and bhabhi ji Very Happy for you...Finally you got it.. Wish a very happy married life ahead 22..Enjoy *_ :clap2: :clap2: :clap2::first::first::first:opcorn:opcorn: opcorn: :whoo::whoo::whoo:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :car::car::car: :humble: :humble: :humble:



Hi Singh

Just read his next post...he is talking abt his Fb game candy crush saga....he is funny....impressed with his sense of humour in this situation.....Good one herman


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Any late june applicants got a CO? my sister-in-law applied on the 24th of June to VFS Center in Kathmandu and has not got a mail from CO to proceed ahead with her medicals..anyone is similar situation. please PM me i cant come back and read the responses coz there are hundreds of posts per day..thank you

rocky


----------



## singh_26

*Edited*



saras712 said:


> Hi Singh
> 
> Just read his next post...he is talking abt his Fb game candy crush saga....he is funny....impressed with his sense of humour in this situation.....Good one herman


_*Hi saras712,
Diverted my wishes towards Deepak ..Harman 22 good one. by the way congrats for clearing Level 188*_


----------



## nkdangar

Harman cheema said:


> Yes... Finally I got it...


Very Very Very Happy for you Harman!!


----------



## chiragb

nannu said:


> *2 have flown away... lane: lane:*
> 
> * New List 04-Sep-13. *
> 
> 
> *Exceptional Case (Should get visa as soon as medicals are cleared)*
> *1. Balhary*
> 
> 
> *Others*
> *1. Nanduu
> 2. Harman Cheema
> 3. Nkdangar
> 4. HPT
> 5. ama04138739
> 6. Kanu
> 7. Vaibhav9099
> 8. Rimz
> 9. YehDooriyan
> 10. Ozvisa
> 11. PMB
> 12. dil482
> 13. Deepakabc
> 14. Meena
> 15. Msam
> 16. Suzan
> 17. Veena
> 18. Riyaz
> 19. CB
> 20. Rajk*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> *1. Mounika
> 2. Bhawani82
> 3. Ud
> 4. Sus76
> 5. Kharel76*





* Edited -->> Nannu's New List 04-Sep-13. *


*Exceptional Case (Should get visa as soon as medicals are cleared)*
*1. Balhary*


*Others*
1. Nanduu
2. Harman Cheema
3. Nkdangar
4. HPT
5. ama04138739
6. Kanu
7. Vaibhav9099
8. Rimz
9. YehDooriyan
10. Ozvisa
11. PMB
12. dil482
13. Deepakabc
14. Meena
15. Msam
16. Suzan
17. Veena
18. Riyaz
19. CB
20. Rajk[/B][/COLOR]


*Inactive Users*
*1. Mounika
2. Bhawani82
3. Ud
4. Sus76
5. Kharel76*


----------



## deepakabc

Don't lose the hope guys...

YOU GUY WILL WIN THE FIGHT.......

JUST KEEP UP THE GOOD SPIRIT


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> Yes... Finally I got it...


I take my post back...congratulations on hold till you get your visa!!


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



deepakabc said:


> Ok Guys i start with good news...
> 
> I GOT VISA GRANTED TODAY......


_*deepakabc, no doubt it is a very good news... my heartiest congratulations to you... wish you a wonderful life ahead...*_:clap2:


----------



## nannu

deepakabc said:


> Ok Guys i start with good news...
> 
> I GOT VISA GRANTED TODAY......


*Congratulations Deepak.....Happy reunion* :cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane::hug::hug::kiss::tea:


----------



## S S Reddy

Hi Guys

My wife got the visa today

DOL 12/3/2013
Grant 12/9/2013 exactly 6 months Thank you God


----------



## deepakabc

S S Reddy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My wife got the visa today
> 
> DOL 12/3/2013
> Grant 12/9/2013 exactly 6 months Thank you God


Cong. Three visa so far .... More visa on the way


----------



## nannu

deepakabc said:


> Cong. Three visa so far .... More visa on the way


Who's the third?..Harman did not get the visa


----------



## shilga

s s reddy said:


> hi guys
> 
> my wife got the visa today
> 
> dol 12/3/2013
> grant 12/9/2013 exactly 6 months thank you god


congrats. :d


----------



## cute1987

*Don't worry...*



Harman cheema said:


> It's not visa I clear my level 188 in candy crush game after 2 weeks. Thank god


_*Hi Harman, don't worry... we all pray for a quick visa grant to you...
*_


----------



## deepakabc

nannu said:


> Who's the third?..Harman did not get the visa


Oh I though he got the visa.. or is he so happy about his candy crush


----------



## balhary

Hi all,
Congrats everybody who got visa approved and best of luck who is waiting, don't loose hope, u will get ur visa one day, it will come on time.
Cheers


----------



## nannu

S S Reddy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My wife got the visa today
> 
> DOL 12/3/2013
> Grant 12/9/2013 exactly 6 months Thank you God


*CONGRATULATIONS ......HAVE A HAPPY MARRIED LIFE* :cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::flypig::flypig: :bounce::bounce::bounce: :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations*



S S Reddy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My wife got the visa today
> 
> DOL 12/3/2013
> Grant 12/9/2013 exactly 6 months Thank you God


_*Hi S S Reddy, my heartiest congratulations to you both... have a happy married life ahead...*_:clap2:


----------



## nannu

S S Reddy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My wife got the visa today
> 
> DOL 12/3/2013
> Grant 12/9/2013 exactly 6 months Thank you God


Hi S S Reddy,

Congratulations once again!!!

Do you have any idea when your file was queued? Which month, if not the exact date?

Nannu


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



S S Reddy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My wife got the visa today
> 
> DOL 12/3/2013
> Grant 12/9/2013 exactly 6 months Thank you God


_*Hi reddy,
Congratulation to you and your wife.. have a happy married life ahead.*_ :clap2::clap2::clap2::tea::tea::tea::drum::drum: :drum::first::first::first:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## shilga

balhary said:


> Hi all,
> Congrats everybody who got visa approved and best of luck who is waiting, don't loose hope, u will get ur visa one day, it will come on time.
> Cheers


LIKE it. Its the eldest active member's words


----------



## aarvee

Congratulations Deepak and Reddy..

I hope the third visa grant for the day comes soon..


----------



## balhary

shilga said:


> LIKE it. Its the eldest active member's words


Reading posts,workout in gym, gardening been doing this since i applied to keep calm, Eldest ya I can feel it, watching everybody growing, stuck with this visa thing, apart from my wife for long, nothing happening except bloody internal checks,but still we are standing strong because immi don't have any other option except approve it.


----------



## Harman cheema

Waheguru ji da Khalsa waheguru ji di fateh. Dear friends I got my grant now.. M so happy. Thanks to all the lovely people who support each other like a true friends even we don't know each other n it's good to be friends like all of you. My special thanks to my bro singh 22, nkd, aushub and his wife nanduu, spousevisa and my dear friend nannu. U all are amazing . Thanx for baring my posts. Guys cocktails and red carpet are waiting for you come and let's celebrate. Luv u all.


----------



## spouse309

Harman cheema said:


> Waheguru ji da Khalsa waheguru ji di fateh. Dear friends I got my grant now.. M so happy. Thanks to all the lovely people who support each other like a true friends even we don't know each other n it's good to be friends like all of you. My special thanks to my bro singh 22, nkd, aushub and his wife nanduu, spousevisa and my dear friend nannu. U all are amazing . Thanx for baring my posts. Guys cocktails and red carpet are waiting for you come and let's celebrate. Luv u all.


Heyyyyyyy congratsssss


----------



## S S Reddy

Hi Guys

Thank you for your wonderful wishes and support over the time. The forum is a great resource.

With the date when it is was filed not sure at all , didnt even know that point until I joined the forum..mwao

All those who are waiting , be patient its on the way, ours was exactly 6 months not a day extra so its a good sign.....

I know how bad this waiting is but its all gone for good on the day u get it...u wont even remember just the joy of joining ur loved one will last.....

Cheers

S S Reddy


----------



## jaiganesh

Harman cheema said:


> Waheguru ji da Khalsa waheguru ji di fateh. Dear friends I got my grant now.. M so happy. Thanks to all the lovely people who support each other like a true friends even we don't know each other n it's good to be friends like all of you. My special thanks to my bro singh 22, nkd, aushub and his wife nanduu, spousevisa and my dear friend nannu. U all are amazing . Thanx for baring my posts. Guys cocktails and red carpet are waiting for you come and let's celebrate. Luv u all.


finally you got the grant damn happy for you. congrates a lot brother


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation 22*



Harman cheema said:


> Waheguru ji da Khalsa waheguru ji di fateh. Dear friends I got my grant now.. M so happy. Thanks to all the lovely people who support each other like a true friends even we don't know each other n it's good to be friends like all of you. My special thanks to my bro singh 22, nkd, aushub and his wife nanduu, spousevisa and my dear friend nannu. U all are amazing . Thanx for baring my posts. Guys cocktails and red carpet are waiting for you come and let's celebrate. Luv u all.


_*Congratulation Cheema 22 + brother can't explain how happy i am for you. don't know when i get my visa grant i wll be this much happy or not. Many many congratulation again 22 and to Bhabhi ji....have a happy married life ahead.*_:clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: _*you opened the :lock1: of happiness *_:car::car::car::first::first::first::rockon: :rockon: :rockon:_*: lots of :hug: 22*_:whoo::whoo::whoo:
*Please do post next time when you clear 200 level of candy crush*


----------



## kunrit

Nanduu said:


> Hieee
> Hope you doing good. Sorry for late reply.
> My tickets are booked for 18th of this month..That's coming Wednesday. Nothing is packed. . Haven't started packing yet..
> When are you flying? If I'm not wrong u were next who got visa immediately after me..


Congratss Nandu!!
Hope & pray you guys have a great life ahead..


----------



## aarvee

*Celebrate..*



Harman cheema said:


> Waheguru ji da Khalsa waheguru ji di fateh. Dear friends I got my grant now.. M so happy. Thanks to all the lovely people who support each other like a true friends even we don't know each other n it's good to be friends like all of you. My special thanks to my bro singh 22, nkd, aushub and his wife nanduu, spousevisa and my dear friend nannu. U all are amazing . Thanx for baring my posts. Guys cocktails and red carpet are waiting for you come and let's celebrate. Luv u all.


So, Harman.. You were the third one.. Congratulations.. :clap2:


----------



## kunrit

Harman cheema said:


> Waheguru ji da Khalsa waheguru ji di fateh. Dear friends I got my grant now.. M so happy. Thanks to all the lovely people who support each other like a true friends even we don't know each other n it's good to be friends like all of you. My special thanks to my bro singh 22, nkd, aushub and his wife nanduu, spousevisa and my dear friend nannu. U all are amazing . Thanx for baring my posts. Guys cocktails and red carpet are waiting for you come and let's celebrate. Luv u all.


Congratss Harman..
lane:lane:
It feels really good to see folks around achieving sucess..Hope & pray our turn come soon.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hoping

Congrats all for your visa grant. AHC started to spread hope for all who are waiting .


----------



## Harman cheema

Thanx for your wishes friends ... N I pray u ll all get visas in few days...


----------



## preet17

Yippee congrats to those who gt their visa..have a gr8 life ahead...


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> Waheguru ji da Khalsa waheguru ji di fateh. Dear friends I got my grant now.. M so happy. Thanks to all the lovely people who support each other like a true friends even we don't know each other n it's good to be friends like all of you. My special thanks to my bro singh 22, nkd, aushub and his wife nanduu, spousevisa and my dear friend nannu. U all are amazing . Thanx for baring my posts. Guys cocktails and red carpet are waiting for you come and let's celebrate. Luv u all.


*Congratulation.....congratulations... congratulations....congratulations..... really very very very happy for you!!! Party di tyaari karo....Aish karo..... te kush raho
*
:clap2:::tea::tea: :drum::drum::drum::rockon::rockon: op2:op2::lalala::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo: arty:arty:arty:arty::humble::humble: :humble: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Really happy for you!!!.... god bless you!!!


----------



## Harman cheema

nannu said:


> *Congratulation.....congratulations... congratulations....congratulations..... really very very very happy for you!!! Party di tyaari karo....Aish karo..... te kush raho
> *
> :clap2:::tea::tea: :drum::drum::drum::rockon::rockon: op2:op2::lalala::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo: arty:arty:arty:arty::humble::humble: :humble: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Really happy for you!!!.... god bless you!!!


If u r really happy then where is anaar, phuljhadi, fook bumb. Lolz party is on me nannu.. U jus come


----------



## singh_26

*Party*



Harman cheema said:


> If u r really happy then where is anaar, phuljhadi, fook bumb. Lolz party is on me nannu.. U jus come


Harman 22,
What about my party


----------



## nannu

Harman cheema said:


> If u r really happy then where is anaar, phuljhadi, fook bumb. Lolz party is on me nannu.. U jus come


:boom::boom::boom::boom: *Lao ji aa ek hi bumb si oh aapan waja dita* :boom::boom::boom::boom:


Moderators vernica kithe gayi ..... ohnu kaho bumb ptakee v add karo.....punjabiaan di kushi jahir nahi hundi ona to bina...


----------



## Harman cheema

singh_26 said:


> Harman 22,
> What about my party


Veere botlan khulan giyan aj n u r my special guest. Tusi n nannu aai te sai melbourne


----------



## Harman cheema

nannu said:


> :boom::boom::boom::boom: *Lao ji aa ek hi bumb si oh aapan waja dita* :boom::boom::boom::boom:
> 
> 
> Moderators vernica kithe gayi ..... ohnu kaho bumb ptakee v add karo.....punjabiaan di kushi jahir nahi hundi ona to bina...[/QUOTE. Nannu ask for bottles n dhol v..


----------



## singh_26

*Moderator*



nannu said:


> :boom::boom::boom::boom: *Lao ji aa ek hi bumb si oh aapan waja dita* :boom::boom::boom::boom:
> 
> 
> Moderators vernica kithe gayi ..... ohnu kaho bumb ptakee v add karo.....punjabiaan di kushi jahir nahi hundi ona to bina...


*Hi Nannu,
Harman 22 got his visa but i think after veronica see threads posted by you. she will definitely give you farewell party from Forum*


----------



## singh_26

*Bottle's Bottle's*



Harman cheema said:


> Veere botlan khulan giyan aj n u r my special guest. Tusi n nannu aai te sai melbourne


_*Sure Sure Harman 22 just waiting for the movement when i will get my visa grant will come to you for sure*_...


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> *Hi Nannu,
> Harman 22 got his visa but i think after veronica see threads posted by you. she will definitely give you farewell party from Forum*


Veronica ... .. please pleas please pleas dont delete my posts....it is very difficult to express true feelings in language other than own language...


----------



## aarvee

Now.. How many hopes for more Visa Grants this afternoon.. Lets see..

I hope for at least two more grants today..


----------



## singh_26

*Delete*



nannu said:


> Veronica ... .. please pleas please pleas dont delete my posts....it is very difficult to express true feelings in language other than own language...


_*HI nannu,
If you forgot i will remind you we both are on last warning to post threads which are against rules of forum so not only request veronica not to delete your post also request her not to block you from forum*_      :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Harman cheema said:


> Waheguru ji da Khalsa waheguru ji di fateh. Dear friends I got my grant now.. M so happy. Thanks to all the lovely people who support each other like a true friends even we don't know each other n it's good to be friends like all of you. My special thanks to my bro singh 22, nkd, aushub and his wife nanduu, spousevisa and my dear friend nannu. U all are amazing . Thanx for baring my posts. Guys cocktails and red carpet are waiting for you come and let's celebrate. Luv u all.


_*Hi Harman, congratulations... have a happy married life ahead…:cheer2:
*_


----------



## mhnmj

Hi guys,

Congrats to All who got their visa grant today... rest hang in there visa is on the way...lane:lane:lane:


----------



## ps2013

Congratulations guys...!!!!
Happy a happy and blessed life...!!!
Waiting for my golden day...!!!


----------



## nkdangar

Harman cheema said:


> Waheguru ji da Khalsa waheguru ji di fateh. Dear friends I got my grant now.. M so happy. Thanks to all the lovely people who support each other like a true friends even we don't know each other n it's good to be friends like all of you. My special thanks to my bro singh 22, nkd, aushub and his wife nanduu, spousevisa and my dear friend nannu. U all are amazing . Thanx for baring my posts. Guys cocktails and red carpet are waiting for you come and let's celebrate. Luv u all.


O Ji Balle Balle, :clap2:

Special Congratulations once again!!!!!


----------



## nkdangar

Harman cheema said:


> Waheguru ji da Khalsa waheguru ji di fateh. Dear friends I got my grant now.. M so happy. Thanks to all the lovely people who support each other like a true friends even we don't know each other n it's good to be friends like all of you. My special thanks to my bro singh 22, nkd, aushub and his wife nanduu, spousevisa and my dear friend nannu. U all are amazing . Thanx for baring my posts. Guys cocktails and red carpet are waiting for you come and let's celebrate. Luv u all.


*Very Happy for you Harman, Have a happy married life!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::rockon::rockon:eace:*​


----------



## aushub

Harman cheema said:


> Waheguru ji da Khalsa waheguru ji di fateh. Dear friends I got my grant now.. M so happy. Thanks to all the lovely people who support each other like a true friends even we don't know each other n it's good to be friends like all of you. My special thanks to my bro singh 22, nkd, aushub and his wife nanduu, spousevisa and my dear friend nannu. U all are amazing . Thanx for baring my posts. Guys cocktails and red carpet are waiting for you come and let's celebrate. Luv u all.


Arey waaaah paaaajjiii.. what an awesome news yaaraa.. hearty congratulations to you my friend.. have a great life in Australia.. pack banao, bottle shottle kholo jiiii..


----------



## aushub

Harman cheema said:


> Veere botlan khulan giyan aj n u r my special guest. Tusi n nannu aai te sai melbourne


Pajji, mein bhi brisbane mein baitha hun.. idhar bhi aa jao singh26 harman nkd nannu nanduu.. drinks are on me sir.. lol..


----------



## aushub

Alright guys and girls more good news.. a friend of mine who applied for his wife's partner visa on 8th feb, queued on 28th may has got his wife's visa today.. after waiting for 107 days.. they just werent on the forum.. so spread more cheers..


----------



## ama04138739

*Granted Granted Granted...*

Lakh lakh shukar Waheguru ji... Finally, my wife got the GRANT email. Her file was forwarded for final decision on 29.05.2013.

Thanks a lot to everyone and heaps of thanks to my wife for copping well in this tough time.

I pray AHC understands how difficult is it to stay away from your partner and grant visas much quicker.

Cheers


----------



## spouse309

ama04138739 said:


> Lakh lakh shukar Waheguru ji... Finally, my wife got the GRANT email. Her file was forwarded for final decision on 29.05.2013.
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone and heaps of thanks to my wife for copping well in this tough time.
> 
> I pray AHC understands how difficult is it to stay away from your partner and grant visas much quicker.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats Congrats Congrats😀😀😀😀😀😀


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



ama04138739 said:


> Lakh lakh shukar Waheguru ji... Finally, my wife got the GRANT email. Her file was forwarded for final decision on 29.05.2013.
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone and heaps of thanks to my wife for copping well in this tough time.
> 
> I pray AHC understands how difficult is it to stay away from your partner and grant visas much quicker.
> 
> Cheers


_*Hi ama04138739,
Congratulations... wish you and your wife a happy married life…:cheer2:*_


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



ama04138739 said:


> Lakh lakh shukar Waheguru ji... Finally, my wife got the GRANT email. Her file was forwarded for final decision on 29.05.2013.
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone and heaps of thanks to my wife for copping well in this tough time.
> 
> I pray AHC understands how difficult is it to stay away from your partner and grant visas much quicker.
> 
> Cheers


_*Hi ama04138739,
Many Many Congratulation have a happy and wonderful married life ahead *_...:clap2::clap2::clap2::car::car::car: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :tea: :tea: :tea: :drum: :drum: :drum: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: lane: lane: lane: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## manv1983

Still 2 hrs to close today .. LOVE to see couple of more grants today !!


----------



## Harman cheema

Congrats ama have a good one...


----------



## jaiganesh

ama04138739 said:


> Lakh lakh shukar Waheguru ji... Finally, my wife got the GRANT email. Her file was forwarded for final decision on 29.05.2013.
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone and heaps of thanks to my wife for copping well in this tough time.
> 
> I pray AHC understands how difficult is it to stay away from your partner and grant visas much quicker.
> 
> Cheers


congratulation dude have a happy and successful life ahead.


----------



## deepakabc

Waw sounds like lots of visa grant....

I was so lucky for everybody.. i got the first mail


----------



## jaiganesh

OZvisa, Vaibhav9099 and kanu
guys do check your mail box as well TFN
common share us the good news.


----------



## deepakabc

I just check the spread sheet.. its in blue.. looks awesome....

I couldn't control myself to open to this website....

just feel like to open all the time...


----------



## cute1987

*Next in queue for grant...*



manv1983 said:


> Still 2 hrs to close today .. LOVE to see couple of more grants today !!


_*If AHC is granting visa as per file queue date than shortly Kanu, Vaibhav 9099 and Ozvisa may get their visa’s...*_


----------



## shilga

Harman cheema said:


> nannu said:
> 
> 
> 
> :boom::boom::boom::boom: *Lao ji aa ek hi bumb si oh aapan waja dita* :boom::boom::boom::boom:
> 
> 
> Moderators vernica kithe gayi ..... ohnu kaho bumb ptakee v add karo.....punjabiaan di kushi jahir nahi hundi ona to bina...[/QUOTE. Nannu ask for bottles n dhol v..
> 
> 
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:  BOoom BOoom :clap2:
Click to expand...


----------



## srvj

*Way to join your partner ASAP.*

Hi Guys,

*Cant wait 5 months to join your partner*.

There is a workaround to stay with your partner without partner visa. (but there is risk)

*Lodging partner visa onshore subclass 820/801*

here are the things need to know:

1. First come to Australia on a tourist visa subclass 600/ tourist stream.(Do not apply partner visa in India) 

2. Tourist Visa must be of Tourist stream (not sponsored family stream)
- You should get this visa without "No further stay condition". It depends on case by case and case officer.

3. After coming to Australia lodge Partner visa subclass 820/801. It is same as 309/100

4. As it is onshore application you will get bridging visa. So you are no need to leave country to be granted partner visa.

Refer to Immi website for more details.

*It is just an idea, I am not sure weather its going to work or not. I heard that it worked for a guy.*

I will find more information about it.

If anyone knows more about this please please reply.


----------



## srvj

aarvee said:


> Now.. How many hopes for more Visa Grants this afternoon.. Lets see..
> 
> I hope for at least two more grants today..


Hi Arvee,

How r u, you will get your visa in next 10 days.

good luck


----------



## VRJO

srvj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> *Cant wait 5 months to join your partner*.
> 
> There is a workaround to stay with your partner without partner visa. (but there is risk)
> 
> *Lodging partner visa onshore subclass 820/801*
> 
> here are the things need to know:
> 
> 1. First come to Australia on a tourist visa subclass 600/ tourist stream.(Do not apply partner visa in India)
> 
> 2. Tourist Visa must be of Tourist stream (not sponsored family stream)
> - You should get this visa without "No further stay condition". It depends on case by case and case officer.
> 
> 3. After coming to Australia lodge Partner visa subclass 820/801. It is same as 309/100
> 
> 4. As it is onshore application you will get bridging visa. So you are no need to leave country to be granted partner visa.
> 
> Refer to Immi website for more details.
> 
> *It is just an idea, I am not sure weather its going to work or not. I heard that it worked for a guy.*
> 
> I will find more information about it.
> 
> If anyone knows more about this please please reply.


HI..
i gave a thought to it.

i don't think it works as with tourist visa we cannot apply for another visa onshore.

I may be wrong as you said it worked for some one..


----------



## jaiganesh

srvj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> *Cant wait 5 months to join your partner*.
> 
> There is a workaround to stay with your partner without partner visa. (but there is risk)
> 
> *Lodging partner visa onshore subclass 820/801*
> 
> here are the things need to know:
> 
> 1. First come to Australia on a tourist visa subclass 600/ tourist stream.(Do not apply partner visa in India)
> 
> 2. Tourist Visa must be of Tourist stream (not sponsored family stream)
> - You should get this visa without "No further stay condition". It depends on case by case and case officer.
> 
> 3. After coming to Australia lodge Partner visa subclass 820/801. It is same as 309/100
> 
> 4. As it is onshore application you will get bridging visa. So you are no need to leave country to be granted partner visa.
> 
> Refer to Immi website for more details.
> 
> *It is just an idea, I am not sure weather its going to work or not. I heard that it worked for a guy.*
> 
> I will find more information about it.
> 
> If anyone knows more about this please please reply.


it is very rare to get tourist visa without no further stay condtion for south asian countries like nepal india pakistan srilanka bhutan maldives bangladesh and afganisthan


----------



## saras712

srvj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> *Cant wait 5 months to join your partner*.
> 
> There is a workaround to stay with your partner without partner visa. (but there is risk)
> 
> *Lodging partner visa onshore subclass 820/801*
> 
> here are the things need to know:
> 
> 1. First come to Australia on a tourist visa subclass 600/ tourist stream.(Do not apply partner visa in India)
> 
> 2. Tourist Visa must be of Tourist stream (not sponsored family stream)
> - You should get this visa without "No further stay condition". It depends on case by case and case officer.
> 
> 3. After coming to Australia lodge Partner visa subclass 820/801. It is same as 309/100
> 
> 4. As it is onshore application you will get bridging visa. So you are no need to leave country to be granted partner visa.
> 
> Refer to Immi website for more details.
> 
> *It is just an idea, I am not sure weather its going to work or not. I heard that it worked for a guy.*
> 
> I will find more information about it.
> 
> If anyone knows more about this please please reply.


Hi SRVJ

You are right but they not allow to do it anymore.They will ask you before processing your tv why you did not apply for spouse visa....and visa 802 is more than 15 month waiting game.....Any visa is good than bridging visa as I was bridging visa for my pr for 3.5 years....I thought this option before applying wife's visa...:nono::nono::nono:


----------



## saras712

Congrets Harman..............


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

I just received a call from AHC asking that have i lived in any other country for more than 12 months. My file is in queue for more than 2 months. Anyone knows what does that mean ??? please let me know. 

I asked him for visa he said just keep an eye on your e mail. Is there any other way to check visa status. Thanks


----------



## Becky26

Harman cheema said:


> Yes... Finally I got it...


Many congratulations!!!!

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## nannu

Jasmine13Chd said:


> I just received a call from AHC asking that have i lived in any other country for more than 12 months. My file is in queue for more than 2 months. Anyone knows what does that mean ??? please let me know.
> 
> I asked him for visa he said just keep an eye on your e mail. Is there any other way to check visa status. Thanks


*Good...that means your file is being worked on. 
Another user Shammi was asked the exact same question and later got the visa within an hour. You should get it in a say or two!!*

Try applying for TFN and see what the status says.


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

sorry but what is tfn


----------



## Becky26

S S Reddy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My wife got the visa today
> 
> DOL 12/3/2013
> Grant 12/9/2013 exactly 6 months Thank you God


Congratulations to you and your partner!!!
Have a great life ahead 

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## nannu

*Tax file number (tfn)*



Jasmine13Chd said:


> sorry but what is tfn


Hi Jasmin

TFN is provided for all visa applicants who will be working or earning an income in australia. It is like PAN number in India.

https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

You can apply for TAX FILE NUMBER (TFN) only if you have a valid visa. 

People on this forum try to apply for TFN, because it is the only way for us Partner visa applicants to check the status of our visa. If the TFN website indicates that you are eligible for apply, means either your visa has been granted or will be granted within few days.

nannu


----------



## jaiganesh

Jasmine13Chd said:


> I just received a call from AHC asking that have i lived in any other country for more than 12 months. My file is in queue for more than 2 months. Anyone knows what does that mean ??? please let me know.
> 
> I asked him for visa he said just keep an eye on your e mail. Is there any other way to check visa status. Thanks


are you sure that your file was queued already. in my case they asked me same question and informed me that now your will be forwarded for final decision.

anyways keep your finger crossed wish you all the best and hope you get visa soon.


----------



## Becky26

Jasmine13Chd said:


> sorry but what is tfn


Hi there,

TFN is Tax File Number. You need this in order to be able to work in Australia. You apply for it online. As soon as you are about to get your visa approved or when you get your grant letter you will be eligible to apply for it. 

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nkdangar

ama04138739 said:


> Lakh lakh shukar Waheguru ji... Finally, my wife got the GRANT email. Her file was forwarded for final decision on 29.05.2013.
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone and heaps of thanks to my wife for copping well in this tough time.
> 
> I pray AHC understands how difficult is it to stay away from your partner and grant visas much quicker.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Becky26

Sdarri said:


> Yes yes yes yes.... finally the wait is over... this is one of the most happiest moment of my life...got my visa...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> Thanks heaps...


Many Congratulations to you and your partner!
Have a great life
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ama04138739 said:


> Lakh lakh shukar Waheguru ji... Finally, my wife got the GRANT email. Her file was forwarded for final decision on 29.05.2013.
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone and heaps of thanks to my wife for copping well in this tough time.
> 
> I pray AHC understands how difficult is it to stay away from your partner and grant visas much quicker.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations!!! have a great life ahead 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

jaiganesh said:


> are you sure that your file was queued already. in my case they asked me same question and informed me that now your will be forwarded for final decision.
> 
> anyways keep your finger crossed wish you all the best and hope you get visa soon.


my file was finalised on 31 may but they put my file in queue on 11 july when i came back from australia .


----------



## nannu

Jasmine13Chd said:


> my file was finalised on 31 may but they put my file in queue on 11 july when i came back from australia .


Was it June or July? you said you came back on 10-june.


----------



## Becky26

*Great day for grants*

Today has been a great day for quite a few applicants and their partners.
If I'm not wrong there have been 4 grants today. Hope this shower of grants goes on :rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:

Congratulations again to all those who got their visas today and good luck to those who are waiting. AHC is working well by the looks of number of grants. 
Keeps your hopes up and keep praying! Visas are coming.
ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


Kind Regards and Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

nannu said:


> Was it June or July? you said you came back on 10-june.


Sorry it was 11 july. I did asked my case officer earlier today and she replied that check your visa status at the end of this month. After couple of hours i received call from AHC regarding that have i been living in some other country. So fingers are crossed


----------



## Becky26

srvj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> *Cant wait 5 months to join your partner*.
> 
> There is a workaround to stay with your partner without partner visa. (but there is risk)
> 
> *Lodging partner visa onshore subclass 820/801*
> 
> here are the things need to know:
> 
> 1. First come to Australia on a tourist visa subclass 600/ tourist stream.(Do not apply partner visa in India)
> 
> 2. Tourist Visa must be of Tourist stream (not sponsored family stream)
> - You should get this visa without "No further stay condition". It depends on case by case and case officer.
> 
> 3. After coming to Australia lodge Partner visa subclass 820/801. It is same as 309/100
> 
> 4. As it is onshore application you will get bridging visa. So you are no need to leave country to be granted partner visa.
> 
> Refer to Immi website for more details.
> 
> *It is just an idea, I am not sure weather its going to work or not. I heard that it worked for a guy.*
> 
> I will find more information about it.
> 
> If anyone knows more about this please please reply.




Because most of Asian and all of South Asian countries come under High-Risk Country List therefore there is close to no chance of getting a "No further stay condition" on the Tourist Visa.

If someone's partner goes to Australia on any other Visa but a Tourist Visa, they are then able to apply for the Partner Visa (820/801) onshore.

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## VRJO

Jasmine13Chd said:


> I just received a call from AHC asking that have i lived in any other country for more than 12 months. My file is in queue for more than 2 months. Anyone knows what does that mean ??? please let me know.
> 
> I asked him for visa he said just keep an eye on your e mail. Is there any other way to check visa status. Thanks


HI..

it may be possible that you left that question in your application blank so just to confirm.they must have asked you that..

The main reason of that question is to know if u lived in another country for more than 12 months. as you said NO. there ends the matter.

in Some cases if the applicant lives in other countries for more than 12 months they must need to provide PCC from the respective country..

i would say your file is being looked at, so be hopeful


----------



## VRJO

jaiganesh said:


> are you sure that your file was queued already. in my case they asked me same question and informed me that now your will be forwarded for final decision.
> 
> anyways keep your finger crossed wish you all the best and hope you get visa soon.


This can happen at 2 stages..
one and CO assessment...and two at final decision...

As the file is already been placed for Decision i would say second stage in this case 

But in your case Jaiganesh, it was during CO assessment..


----------



## magicmo

Congratulations to all !! Let us hope AHC keeps the same pace for rest of this month...


----------



## VRJO

Jasmine13Chd said:


> my file was finalised on 31 may but they put my file in queue on 11 july when i came back from australia .


Is this your Guess just becose you came back in july or your firm that your file was placed in Queue in July, DID you receive any mail from CO in may or July?

Please respond.


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

VRJO said:


> Is this your Guess just becose you came back in july or your firm that your file was placed in Queue in July, DID you receive any mail from CO in may or July?
> 
> Please respond.


Yes , she replied in her email.


----------



## VRJO

Jasmine13Chd said:


> Yes , she replied in her email.


WHen was this...in May or JUly. wat did the email say?

M only asking just to analyse as my file is placed in Q in JUly it gives me hope..

acc to wat you heard from AHC


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

VRJO said:


> WHen was this...in May or JUly. wat did the email say?
> 
> M only asking just to analyse as my file is placed in Q in JUly it gives me hope..
> 
> acc to wat you heard from AHC



The e mail said that they know that i am in India now and my file is in queue on 11 july.

So i guess its in final stage now.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Harman cheema said:


> Waheguru ji da Khalsa waheguru ji di fateh. Dear friends I got my grant now.. M so happy. Thanks to all the lovely people who support each other like a true friends even we don't know each other n it's good to be friends like all of you. My special thanks to my bro singh 22, nkd, aushub and his wife nanduu, spousevisa and my dear friend nannu. U all are amazing . Thanx for baring my posts. Guys cocktails and red carpet are waiting for you come and let's celebrate. Luv u all.


A very biggg news..
Hats off to you .. For waiting so longgg and being positive..
Good luck for your bright future..
Have a great great life..


----------



## klight12

*Yeaterday was nice want Today the same*

Yesterday was great for visa grant.........Want the same for today.......... ......Good Luck to everyone who are waiting for Visa and best wishes to those who got visa(Harman Cheema bai, Reddy, DeepakABC):tea:


----------



## Harman cheema

klight12 said:


> Yesterday was great for visa grant.........Want the same for today.......... ......Good Luck to everyone who are waiting for Visa and best wishes to those who got visa(Harman Cheema bai, Reddy, DeepakABC):tea:


I wish u ll get ur visa soon..


----------



## deepakabc

hope you guys getting visa soon....

my blessing with you guys


----------



## arundill80

*Help needed*



kunrit said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am new around here and really appreciate the help you guys have been providing each other. My wife is in Australia and we are awaiting my visa grant. Please can someone tell me how can we know if our application is in queue? We haven't got any communication stating anything about final queue or SCOs.
> 
> DOL- 22 April 2013
> CO allocated- 16 June 2013
> Last communication with CO 10 July 2013
> 
> Our CO had asked for some more details apart those we had initially furnished and we provided them all by 10th July. That was the last we heard from our CO and he said he had no further questions. I had my medicals done from Australia since I was there for a while on TV.
> 
> Your help will be deeply appreciated.



Hi All,

I got my PR recently by April 2013.But mistakenly I haven't added my Wife and Child as my dependants but still I had added my wife and child as my non-migrating dependants[mistakenly, I thought it might cost me additional amount if I get Visa for them too,which is not the case..].So I thought once i get a job then I can process visa for them.

I knew I have done a mistake.

But Please guide me in letting me know the procedures in getting Subclass 309/100 VISA for my wife and kid

Your help would really save me.Thanks a lot

Regards
Arun


----------



## VRJO

arundill80 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my PR recently by April 2013.But mistakenly I haven't added my Wife and Child as my dependants but still I had added my wife and child as my non-migrating dependants[mistakenly, I thought it might cost me additional amount if I get Visa for them too,which is not the case..].So I thought once i get a job then I can process visa for them.
> 
> I knew I have done a mistake.
> 
> But Please guide me in letting me know the procedures in getting Subclass 309/100 VISA for my wife and kid
> 
> Your help would really save me.Thanks a lot
> 
> Regards
> Arun


Simple..ask your wife to make an applycation for 309 and put the child as migrating dependent.

and you will be the Simple..ask your wife to make an application for 309 and put the child as migrating dependent.

and you will be the sponsor


list of docs you need..

1.	APPLICANT’S DOCUMENTS
•	Statement of purpose(sop) or cover letter for you Visa application
•	Filled ‘form 47sp’, do not leave gaps or write N\A
Eg: if asked’ provide details of counties visited in last 10 years’. Write “not visited any country’ instead of N\A or leaving it blank)
•	Filled ‘form 80’ can provide certified documents, eg education certificates. But not compulsory. 
•	Certified passport copy.
•	Certified Birth Certificate
•	8 passport size photos(4 for spouse and 4 for tourist)
•	4 passport size photos of sponsor
•	Police clearance certificate(Requested from regional Passport office NOT BY LOCAL 
POLICE STATION) 
•	Certified Marriage certificate
•	4 Marriage Affidavit, not necessary but advisable to be done on RS10 stamp paper and get it notarised. one each from respective parents(one from bride’s parents and one from groom’s parents )and one each from applicant and sponsor
•	Statutory declaration by applicant, proving relation and history
•	Statutory declaration by sponsor , proving relation and history
Make sure both statuary declaration matches in story and direction
•	Marriage invitation card from Groom’s sides and Bride’s side
•	Marriage photos showing tradition
•	Two 888 form filled by Australian Citizens or PR holders supporting relation
•	Any email conversation or phone bills from both sides supporting your statutory declaration and relation.

2.	SPONSOR ‘S DOCUMENTS 
•	Filled ‘form 40sp’
•	Certified passport copy
•	Last 2 years notice of assessments(NOA)
•	Employment letter if you can provide 
•	Address proof , I provided phone bills

THis wat i did for mY wife....in you casee there may be a slight diff


----------



## chiragb

*September-2013(Open)*

*Month :* *September-2013 *


*Days So Far(12-09-2013) *: *12*


*Grant so Far :**15 *

_(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface,HPT,Rimz,AussieBoy,sdarri,Deepakabc,Ama04138739,Harman Cheema,S S Reddy) _


*Public holiday *:*3 *


*Working days:** 9*


*15 Down in 9 Working Days*


----------



## saras712

Congrets to all who got visa yesterday...


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



saras712 said:


> Congrets to all who got visa yesterday...


_*Hi Forum member's,
one more user in SS vaibhav9099 got visa yesterday 
Congratulation to vaibhav and his wife .have a happy married life ahead vaibhav Comment by Vaibhav for user's in SS ''This sheet works as it says. please note they process by the date of queue.'' *_   :rockon::rockon::rockon::first::first::first: opcorn: :whoo::whoo: lane:lane:lane: :clap2: :clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::thumb::car::car: :drum: :drum:


----------



## chiragb

*September - 2013 (open)*

*Month :* *September-2013 *


*Days So Far(12-09-2013) *: *12*


*Grant so Far :**16 *

_(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface,HPT,Rimz,AussieBoy,sdarri,Deepakabc,Ama04138739,Harman Cheema,S S Reddy,Vaibhav9099) _


*Public holiday *:*3 *


*Working days:** 9*


*16 Down in 9 Working Days*


----------



## deepakabc

chiragb said:


> *Month :* *September-2013 *
> 
> 
> *Days So Far(12-09-2013) *: *12*
> 
> 
> *Grant so Far :**16 *
> 
> _(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface,HPT,Rimz,AussieBoy,sdarri,Deepakabc,Ama04138739,Harman Cheema,S S Reddy,Vaibhav9099) _
> 
> 
> *Public holiday *:*3 *
> 
> 
> *Working days:** 9*
> 
> 
> *16 Down in 9 Working Days*



Yehhhh my name is there.. got approved yesterday.. .will bug you guys until my wife got here


----------



## Harman cheema

Congrats vaibhav have a good one


----------



## VRJO

deepakabc said:


> Yehhhh my name is there.. got approved yesterday.. .will bug you guys until my wife got here


Your prediction for yesterday worked..5 to 10..


----------



## manv1983

If AHC can process next 20 files queued from this spreadsheet by the end of this month.. then it will complete files queued till end of June 2013 which will be a big boost for applicants..

Considering the speed of this month - it is highly likely that they could process file queued till the end of June 2013 as only 1 applicant from May 2013 (DOQ) is left in our spreadseet !!

Lets pray we all meet our respective partner before this Diwali

12 working days left for Sept & 20 files left (DOQ) to finish June 2013 !!

and then hopefully they will process july/aug according to DOQ by the end of OCT 2013.


----------



## OZVISA

105+ days in queue


----------



## jaiganesh

OZVISA said:


> 105+ days in queue


I guess today you and hoping shall get the visa dont worry keep checking your inbox and TFN and inform us asap once you get.


----------



## OZVISA

jaiganesh said:


> I guess today you and hoping shall get the visa dont worry keep checking your inbox and TFN and inform us asap once you get.


Thx jaiganesh


----------



## singh_26

*Visa on the way*



OZVISA said:


> 105+ days in queue


_*Hi OZvisa,
your file queued on 1 june so just wait for today or till next week. i hope,pray and wish you will receive visa grant mail by today evening.*_ :amen: :amen: :amen: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## OZVISA

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi OZvisa,
> your file queued on 1 june so just wait for today or till next week. i hope,pray and wish you will receive visa grant mail by today evening.*_ :amen: :amen: :amen: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Thx a lot guys for the inspiration


----------



## ps2013

hi guys
i was going through Spread sheet and noticed there are people who have got deir visa in short span after queuing, fr eg (Shahan) got in 42 days after queing.
can anyone tell is dat a special case like of TR..where visa time is less?
If not dat means they dont go by DOQ Alone..DOL is also considered as it was Lodged on 21/03/13 bt qyed on 18 july.
it should have been more specific and clear.....waiting with uncertainties is really difficult...


----------



## dil482

JUNE applicants started:

RIMZ has started last week with June batch , i wish today 4 -5 visas come to have nice weekend....6 applicants for 1st 2 weeks of June

OZVISA
Hoping
PMB
YehDooriyan
Riyaz
Dil482
Deepakabc(13th June- GRANTED)- i will mention your name to be reminded

So all hopes guys---VISA grants on its way :thumb:


----------



## nannu

ps2013 said:


> hi guys
> i was going through Spread sheet and noticed there are people who have got deir visa in short span after queuing, fr eg (Shahan) got in 42 days after queing.
> can anyone tell is dat a special case like of TR..where visa time is less?
> If not dat means they dont go by DOQ Alone..DOL is also considered as it was Lodged on 21/03/13 bt qyed on 18 july.
> it should have been more specific and clear.....waiting with uncertainties is really difficult...


Hi PS2013,

Not all users know the exact DOQ, so they put an approximate date. Also DOQ is not the only factor, DOL is also considered, specially when the application has crossed 7 months and is close to completing 12 months.


----------



## jaiganesh

till now no grants
common ahc


----------



## YehDooriyan

dil482 said:


> JUNE applicants started:
> 
> RIMZ has started last week with June batch , i wish today 4 -5 visas come to have nice weekend....6 applicants for 1st 2 weeks of June
> 
> OZVISA
> Hoping
> PMB
> YehDooriyan
> Riyaz
> Dil482
> Deepakabc(13th June- GRANTED)- i will mention your name to be reminded
> 
> So all hopes guys---VISA grants on its way :thumb:


Even i wish for the same ...... :fingerscrossed::amen:


----------



## ps2013

nannu said:


> Hi PS2013,
> 
> Not all users know the exact DOQ, so they put an approximate date. Also DOQ is not the only factor, DOL is also considered, specially when the application has crossed 7 months and is close to completing 12 months.


oks..
i wish maximum people be given their Visa's today
Good luck all...


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Harman...

Very happy for you 

CONGRATULATIONS BUDDY!!!! HAVE A GREAT LIFE.. PARTY TIME :cheer2: :rockon:




Harman cheema said:


> Waheguru ji da Khalsa waheguru ji di fateh. Dear friends I got my grant now.. M so happy. Thanks to all the lovely people who support each other like a true friends even we don't know each other n it's good to be friends like all of you. My special thanks to my bro singh 22, nkd, aushub and his wife nanduu, spousevisa and my dear friend nannu. U all are amazing . Thanx for baring my posts. Guys cocktails and red carpet are waiting for you come and let's celebrate. Luv u all.


----------



## cute1987

*Top in queue for vsa grant...*



chiragb said:


> *Month :* *September-2013 *
> 
> 
> *Days So Far(12-09-2013) *: *12*
> 
> 
> *Grant so Far :**16 *
> 
> _(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface,HPT,Rimz,AussieBoy,sdarri,Deepakabc,Ama04138739,Harman Cheema,S S Reddy,Vaibhav9099) _
> 
> 
> *Public holiday *:*3 *
> 
> 
> *Working days:** 9*
> 
> 
> *16 Down in 9 Working Days*


_*Hi chiragb, can you update me when Vaibhav9099 got his visa... as per SS he is still to get his visa?... 
Anyhow Kanu, Vaibhav9099 and Ozvisa are in top of queue for visa grant... hence shortly they are going to get their visa’s... *_


----------



## Harman cheema

Spousevisa said:


> Hi Harman...
> 
> Very happy for you
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS BUDDY!!!! HAVE A GREAT LIFE.. PARTY TIME :cheer2: :rockon:


Where are you??? Still in mumbai or in canberra??


----------



## chiragb

cute1987 said:


> _*Hi chiragb, can you update me when Vaibhav9099 got his visa... as per SS he is still to get his visa?...
> Anyhow Kanu, Vaibhav9099 and Ozvisa are in top of queue for visa grant... hence shortly they are going to get their visa’s... *_



Link : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cessing-time-frames-ahc-delhi-india-1690.html


Page : 1960 Post:#16894


----------



## cute1987

*CO assigned...*

_*Very very happy mates... just got an email from my case officer… *_


----------



## nannu

cute1987 said:


> _*Hi chiragb, can you update me when Vaibhav9099 got his visa... as per SS he is still to get his visa?...
> Anyhow Kanu, Vaibhav9099 and Ozvisa are in top of queue for visa grant... hence shortly they are going to get their visa’s... *_


Hi Cute1987, 

Vaibhav9099, got his visa yesterday!!!


----------



## Harman cheema

Congrats cute.


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



cute1987 said:


> _*Very very happy mates... just got an email from my case officer… *_


_*
Hi Cute1987,
Congratulation for your first victory..Many more fights to come *_


----------



## singh_26

*FB*

_*HI Harman22,'
Check FB*_


----------



## Nanduu

Harman cheema said:


> Waheguru ji da Khalsa waheguru ji di fateh. Dear friends I got my grant now.. M so happy. Thanks to all the lovely people who support each other like a true friends even we don't know each other n it's good to be friends like all of you. My special thanks to my bro singh 22, nkd, aushub and his wife nanduu, spousevisa and my dear friend nannu. U all are amazing . Thanx for baring my posts. Guys cocktails and red carpet are waiting for you come and let's celebrate. Luv u all.


Hello Harman
Congratulations... Very very very happy for you... Have a gr8 life ahead..


----------



## Nanduu

kunrit said:


> Congratss Nandu!!
> Hope & pray you guys have a great life ahead..


Thanks a lot Kunrit...


----------



## Harman cheema

singh_26 said:


> _*HI Harman22,'
> Check FB*_


22 done. Thanx now we ll in touch 4 sure..


----------



## singh_26

*FB*



Harman cheema said:


> 22 done. Thanx now we ll in touch 4 sure..


_*Thanks to you also and yes we will be in touch forsure*_   :tea:


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

Here is the easy way - read carefully

My file was put in queue on 11 july and its 64 days today.

My husband works as a Police officer in Australia.

He send an e mail to my case officer yesterday and explained her that he need to have an idea that when can i travel so because he has to apply for his holidays for this yr.

She was nice enough and she said check your updated status within the end of this month. 

In couple of hours i received a call from AHC asking me whether i have lived in any other countries for more than 12 months.

I asked him when i will get the visa he replied keep checking your e mail.

I told my hubby and he said that i will get visa tomorrow as 13 is his lucky number.

This morning i received a letter saying my visa is granted.

I have updated the SS sheet and my advice is be respectful and tactful towards your case officer and there are more chances that you will get visa soon.

Best of Luck for your advice's and this page is very helpful.

Big thanks to nannu, singh26 and vr-- and few others who have answered my queries.

Good luck


----------



## Amaanisingh

Jasmine13Chd said:


> Here is the easy way - read carefully
> 
> My file was put in queue on 11 july and its 64 days today.
> 
> My husband works as a Police officer in Australia.
> 
> He send an e mail to my case officer yesterday and explained her that he need to have an idea that when can i travel so because he has to apply for his holidays for this yr.
> 
> She was nice enough and she said check your updated status within the end of this month.
> 
> In couple of hours i received a call from AHC asking me whether i have lived in any other countries for more than 12 months.
> 
> I asked him when i will get the visa he replied keep checking your e mail.
> 
> I told my hubby and he said that i will get visa tomorrow as 13 is his lucky number.
> 
> This morning i received a letter saying my visa is granted.
> 
> I have updated the SS sheet and my advice is be respectful and tactful towards your case officer and there are more chances that you will get visa soon.
> 
> Best of Luck for your advice's and this page is very helpful.
> 
> Big thanks to nannu, singh26 and vr-- and few others who have answered my queries.
> 
> Good luck


Congratulations..


----------



## ps2013

Jasmine13Chd said:


> Here is the easy way - read carefully
> 
> My file was put in queue on 11 july and its 64 days today.
> 
> My husband works as a Police officer in Australia.
> 
> He send an e mail to my case officer yesterday and explained her that he need to have an idea that when can i travel so because he has to apply for his holidays for this yr.
> 
> She was nice enough and she said check your updated status within the end of this month.
> 
> In couple of hours i received a call from AHC asking me whether i have lived in any other countries for more than 12 months.
> 
> I asked him when i will get the visa he replied keep checking your e mail.
> 
> I told my hubby and he said that i will get visa tomorrow as 13 is his lucky number.
> 
> This morning i received a letter saying my visa is granted.
> 
> I have updated the SS sheet and my advice is be respectful and tactful towards your case officer and there are more chances that you will get visa soon.
> 
> Best of Luck for your advice's and this page is very helpful.
> 
> Big thanks to nannu, singh26 and vr-- and few others who have answered my queries.
> 
> Good luck


congratulations.....!!!!


----------



## jaiganesh

Jasmine13Chd said:


> Here is the easy way - read carefully
> 
> My file was put in queue on 11 july and its 64 days today.
> 
> My husband works as a Police officer in Australia.
> 
> He send an e mail to my case officer yesterday and explained her that he need to have an idea that when can i travel so because he has to apply for his holidays for this yr.
> 
> She was nice enough and she said check your updated status within the end of this month.
> 
> In couple of hours i received a call from AHC asking me whether i have lived in any other countries for more than 12 months.
> 
> I asked him when i will get the visa he replied keep checking your e mail.
> 
> I told my hubby and he said that i will get visa tomorrow as 13 is his lucky number.
> 
> This morning i received a letter saying my visa is granted.
> 
> I have updated the SS sheet and my advice is be respectful and tactful towards your case officer and there are more chances that you will get visa soon.
> 
> Best of Luck for your advice's and this page is very helpful.
> 
> Big thanks to nannu, singh26 and vr-- and few others who have answered my queries.
> 
> Good luck


really its hard to believe that AHC works in that way. 
Anyways i am very happy you got the visa. wish you a very happy and successful life ahead. congratulation


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Jasmine13Chd said:


> Here is the easy way - read carefully
> 
> My file was put in queue on 11 july and its 64 days today.
> 
> My husband works as a Police officer in Australia.
> 
> He send an e mail to my case officer yesterday and explained her that he need to have an idea that when can i travel so because he has to apply for his holidays for this yr.
> 
> She was nice enough and she said check your updated status within the end of this month.
> 
> In couple of hours i received a call from AHC asking me whether i have lived in any other countries for more than 12 months.
> 
> I asked him when i will get the visa he replied keep checking your e mail.
> 
> I told my hubby and he said that i will get visa tomorrow as 13 is his lucky number.
> 
> This morning i received a letter saying my visa is granted.
> 
> I have updated the SS sheet and my advice is be respectful and tactful towards your case officer and there are more chances that you will get visa soon.
> 
> Best of Luck for your advice's and this page is very helpful.
> 
> Big thanks to nannu, singh26 and vr-- and few others who have answered my queries.
> 
> Good luck


Hi Jasmine,

Manu congrats.

How do you know who is your sco. Did you talk with your co or sco. Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## cute1987

*Conratulation...*



Jasmine13Chd said:


> Here is the easy way - read carefully
> 
> My file was put in queue on 11 july and its 64 days today.
> 
> My husband works as a Police officer in Australia.
> 
> He send an e mail to my case officer yesterday and explained her that he need to have an idea that when can i travel so because he has to apply for his holidays for this yr.
> 
> She was nice enough and she said check your updated status within the end of this month.
> 
> In couple of hours i received a call from AHC asking me whether i have lived in any other countries for more than 12 months.
> 
> I asked him when i will get the visa he replied keep checking your e mail.
> 
> I told my hubby and he said that i will get visa tomorrow as 13 is his lucky number.
> 
> This morning i received a letter saying my visa is granted.
> 
> I have updated the SS sheet and my advice is be respectful and tactful towards your case officer and there are more chances that you will get visa soon.
> 
> Best of Luck for your advice's and this page is very helpful.
> 
> Big thanks to nannu, singh26 and vr-- and few others who have answered my queries.
> 
> Good luck


_*Hi Jasmine13Chd, Congratulations... have a happy & wonderful married life ahead…:cheer2:*_


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Jasmine,
> 
> Manu congrats.
> 
> How do you know who is your sco. Did you talk with your co or sco. Your help will be appreciated.


I had chat with Surbhi as she was the CO and the letter i got today was from SCO A Bakshi. Hope this helps.

I think its more in their hands instead of any theories otherwise my file was queued on 11 july and at the moment they are clering files from may and june. 


Just be nice to them and give them a reason to give you priority. it all depends on your reason and also the case officer i guess. 

Surbhi was pretty good and i have provided great feedback for her. She is just awesome. 
I have also asked her to clear one of my mate file as i want to travel with her. Let see how it goes.

Fingers crossed.

Thanks, hope it was helpful,


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

jaiganesh said:


> really its hard to believe that AHC works in that way.
> Anyways i am very happy you got the visa. wish you a very happy and successful life ahead. congratulation


AHC dont have any set rules i guess. You can just try and give them reasons. Good luck mate.


----------



## ps2013

Jasmine13Chd said:


> I had chat with Surbhi as she was the CO and the letter i got today was from SCO A Bakshi. Hope this helps.
> 
> I think its more in their hands instead of any theories otherwise my file was queued on 11 july and at the moment they are clering files from may and june.
> 
> 
> Just be nice to them and give them a reason to give you priority. it all depends on your reason and also the case officer i guess.
> 
> Surbhi was pretty good and i have provided great feedback for her. She is just awesome.
> I have also asked her to clear one of my mate file as i want to travel with her. Let see how it goes.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks, hope it was helpful,


hi jasmine,
My file was queued on 27 june 13...and my husband's brday is on 28th sep....can i give this reason to grant me VISA...i have the same CO as urs...


----------



## nannu

Jasmine13Chd said:


> I had chat with Surbhi as she was the CO and the letter i got today was from SCO A Bakshi. Hope this helps.
> 
> I think its more in their hands instead of any theories otherwise my file was queued on 11 july and at the moment they are clering files from may and june.
> 
> 
> Just be nice to them and give them a reason to give you priority. it all depends on your reason and also the case officer i guess.
> 
> Surbhi was pretty good and i have provided great feedback for her. She is just awesome.
> I have also asked her to clear one of my mate file as i want to travel with her. Let see how it goes.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks, hope it was helpful,


Hi Jasmin,

*Lucky you!! Congratulations!!!*

But I don't think your grant was due to your call to the SCO. In August on of the users Leeon, had call AHC and the operator told her that they are clearing files with DOL from 2012 to early March 2013 (files that have been queued. An all the grants since have have been for the same DOLs only and in the order of DOQ. 
April DOL has not start yet. 

There have been and are other applicant who have more compelling circumstances that your (like pregnancy), and they had to plead with their CO, provide documents from their Dr. in order to be considered as Special circumstances.

I think your timing was just great!! 

*Happy for you and Have a happy married life!! *

Where are you going to be in Australia?

Nannu


----------



## chiragb

*September - 2013 (open)*

*Month :* *September-2013 *


*Days So Far(13-09-2013) *: *13*


*Grant so Far :**17 *

_(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface,HPT,Rimz,AussieBoy,sdarri,Deepakabc,Ama04138739,Harman Cheema,S S Reddy,Vaibhav9099,Jasmine13Chd) _


*Public holiday *:*3 *


*Working days:** 10 *


*17 Down in 10 Working Days*


----------



## Harman cheema

Jasmine13Chd said:


> Here is the easy way - read carefully
> 
> My file was put in queue on 11 july and its 64 days today.
> 
> My husband works as a Police officer in Australia.
> 
> He send an e mail to my case officer yesterday and explained her that he need to have an idea that when can i travel so because he has to apply for his holidays for this yr.
> 
> She was nice enough and she said check your updated status within the end of this month.
> 
> In couple of hours i received a call from AHC asking me whether i have lived in any other countries for more than 12 months.
> 
> I asked him when i will get the visa he replied keep checking your e mail.
> 
> I told my hubby and he said that i will get visa tomorrow as 13 is his lucky number.
> 
> This morning i received a letter saying my visa is granted.
> 
> I have updated the SS sheet and my advice is be respectful and tactful towards your case officer and there are more chances that you will get visa soon.
> 
> Best of Luck for your advice's and this page is very helpful.
> 
> Big thanks to nannu, singh26 and vr-- and few others who have answered my queries.
> 
> Good luck


Congrats jasmine... Have good one.. Police ne jhande gad te australia vich v rob de..


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Jasmine13Chd said:


> I had chat with Surbhi as she was the CO and the letter i got today was from SCO A Bakshi. Hope this helps.
> 
> I think its more in their hands instead of any theories otherwise my file was queued on 11 july and at the moment they are clering files from may and june.
> 
> 
> Just be nice to them and give them a reason to give you priority. it all depends on your reason and also the case officer i guess.
> 
> Surbhi was pretty good and i have provided great feedback for her. She is just awesome.
> I have also asked her to clear one of my mate file as i want to travel with her. Let see how it goes.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks, hope it was helpful,


Really great to know that. Hope your friend also gets visa. I am always nice with my co but this is our fate cant do much. When I asked him whether I can apply for TV he said go for it as my file could take another 3 more months for decision. Recently, one of forum got his/her TV rejected. Dont know when this wait will over.
Dont know what to do  Already passed more than 8 months and more than 2 months in queue. All depends upon Lord who resides up somewhere there. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Jasmine13Chd said:


> Here is the easy way - read carefully
> 
> My file was put in queue on 11 july and its 64 days today.
> 
> My husband works as a Police officer in Australia.
> 
> He send an e mail to my case officer yesterday and explained her that he need to have an idea that when can i travel so because he has to apply for his holidays for this yr.
> 
> She was nice enough and she said check your updated status within the end of this month.
> 
> In couple of hours i received a call from AHC asking me whether i have lived in any other countries for more than 12 months.
> 
> I asked him when i will get the visa he replied keep checking your e mail.
> 
> I told my hubby and he said that i will get visa tomorrow as 13 is his lucky number.
> 
> This morning i received a letter saying my visa is granted.
> 
> I have updated the SS sheet and my advice is be respectful and tactful towards your case officer and there are more chances that you will get visa soon.
> 
> Best of Luck for your advice's and this page is very helpful.
> 
> Big thanks to nannu, singh26 and vr-- and few others who have answered my queries.
> 
> Good luck


Congratulations Jasmine... Have a wonderful life ahead with your partner..


----------



## s00071609

Jasmine13Chd said:


> I had chat with Surbhi as she was the CO and the letter i got today was from SCO A Bakshi. Hope this helps.
> 
> I think its more in their hands instead of any theories otherwise my file was queued on 11 july and at the moment they are clering files from may and june.
> 
> 
> Just be nice to them and give them a reason to give you priority. it all depends on your reason and also the case officer i guess.
> 
> Surbhi was pretty good and i have provided great feedback for her. She is just awesome.
> I have also asked her to clear one of my mate file as i want to travel with her. Let see how it goes.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks, hope it was helpful,


Hi Jasmin
Its nice you got the visa. If flattery was working we would have found that out a long ago. Ur coincidence withe the department wont help anyone here. Being happy is good ( u got visa) but false reason is aweful (ur phone call). As far as i know Que date is most relevant but DOL is considered too but not sure how- most applicants get queued quickly so 90 would make that 5-6 months. U should c the correlation between que date and grant date and DOL and see the overall timeframe. Well some are there who are waiting for so long- no answer to that. But dont worry DOL will hold as a lawyer is working on this issue in aus.


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

ps2013 said:


> hi jasmine,
> My file was queued on 27 june 13...and my husband's brday is on 28th sep....can i give this reason to grant me VISA...i have the same CO as urs...


I guess you can try, thats what that is in our hands. we can just try but dont argue with them. Best of luck


----------



## s00071609

MgtnAgnt said:


> Congratulations Jasmine... Have a wonderful life ahead with your partner..


I hate cop more than anyone else. Pls eradicate them completely. But those who are criminal inforce.


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Srsrsrsr said:


> Really great to know that. Hope your friend also gets visa. I am always nice with my co but this is our fate cant do much. When I asked him whether I can apply for TV he said go for it as my file could take another 3 more months for decision. Recently, one of forum got his/her TV rejected. Dont know when this wait will over.
> Dont know what to do  Already passed more than 8 months and more than 2 months in queue. All depends upon Lord who resides up somewhere there. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Srsrsrsr,

Dont loose hope... When I called AHC two days back, they said that the process is now changed to 8- 12 months and when i asked when can i expect my visa then she said it may take more 2- 3 months or in total 15 months.. think what might be my feeling at that time... but that doesn't mean we need to wait that long... It's jus that they may not have a proper information regarding our application or they may b busy in working with our files....

Now a days AHC is trying to clear up all the old applications and also clearing up as per the DOQ.. So be faith in God.. U n I will get our VISA very sooooon....

It's jus that we need to wait for some more time.. Everyone is taking a test on our Patience.. So don't loose Patience and be confident will get our VISA very very Sooonnn....


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

nannu said:


> Hi Jasmin,
> 
> *Lucky you!! Congratulations!!!*
> 
> But I don't think your grant was due to your call to the SCO. In August on of the users Leeon, had call AHC and the operator told her that they are clearing files with DOL from 2012 to early March 2013 (files that have been queued. An all the grants since have have been for the same DOLs only and in the order of DOQ.
> April DOL has not start yet.
> 
> There have been and are other applicant who have more compelling circumstances that your (like pregnancy), and they had to plead with their CO, provide documents from their Dr. in order to be considered as Special circumstances.
> 
> I think your timing was just great!!
> 
> As i said earlier i dont think they have any set rules. My friend has applied visa in last november and he is still waiting. So god knows what way the choose.
> 
> My hubby lives in perth , before perth he was living in syd for 5 years but he prefer perth as its more like chandigarh and also closer to india and less time differemce.


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

Srsrsrsr said:


> Really great to know that. Hope your friend also gets visa. I am always nice with my co but this is our fate cant do much. When I asked him whether I can apply for TV he said go for it as my file could take another 3 more months for decision. Recently, one of forum got his/her TV rejected. Dont know when this wait will over.
> Dont know what to do  Already passed more than 8 months and more than 2 months in queue. All depends upon Lord who resides up somewhere there. :fingerscrossed:


My hubby lodged my application for TV in australia on his basis. it is easier in that way , cost less money and you cal also challenge their decision in MRT. To my knowledge you will be getting visa very soon.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

MgtnAgnt said:


> Hi Srsrsrsr,
> 
> Dont loose hope... When I called AHC two days back, they said that the process is now changed to 8- 12 months and when i asked when can i expect my visa then she said it may take more 2- 3 months or in total 15 months.. think what might be my feeling at that time... but that doesn't mean we need to wait that long... It's jus that they may not have a proper information regarding our application or they may b busy in working with our files....
> 
> Now a days AHC is trying to clear up all the old applications and also clearing up as per the DOQ.. So be faith in God.. U n I will get our VISA very sooooon....
> 
> It's jus that we need to wait for some more time.. Everyone is taking a test on our Patience.. So don't loose Patience and be confident will get our VISA very very Sooonnn....


Thank you for your generous word my friend. Did they mention 15 months. Really it makes me laugh. Hope we will get visa soon. Yes I have abundance faith on my Lord but sometime this wait makes me angry with him. Once again thank you veru much.


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

s00071609 said:


> I hate cop more than anyone else. Pls eradicate them completely. But those who are criminal inforce.


its good to have your own views but hate is a very big word mate.

Cops in Australia are honest and had working. The system over there is pretty good as compared to other countries. but thats my view . Good luck with your application.


----------



## nannu

Srsrsrsr said:


> Really great to know that. Hope your friend also gets visa. I am always nice with my co but this is our fate cant do much. When I asked him whether I can apply for TV he said go for it as my file could take another 3 more months for decision. Recently, one of forum got his/her TV rejected. Dont know when this wait will over.
> Dont know what to do  Already passed more than 8 months and more than 2 months in queue. All depends upon Lord who resides up somewhere there. :fingerscrossed:


Hey SRSRSR,

If your CO has said it may take 3 months, then it may actually take 3 months or so for you. The CO should not be lie to you about the progress. 

*If your CO has suggested that you may apply for TV and if you really want to apply for TV then why not Give it a try. Many users have applied for TV and got it approved in a few days. Don't lose hope because someone else's TV got rejected. *

Just make sure your file is queued before you go to Australia, otherwise they may ask you to return for queuing (which I think is ridiculous). 

Cheers


----------



## Srsrsrsr

nannu said:


> Hey SRSRSR,
> 
> If your CO has said it may take 3 months, then it may actually take 3 months or so for you. The CO should not be lie to you about the progress.
> 
> *If your CO has suggested that you may apply for TV and if you really want to apply for TV then why not Give it a try. Many users have applied for TV and got it approved in a few days. Don't lose hope because someone else's TV got rejected. *
> 
> Just make sure your file is queued before you go to Australia, otherwise they may ask you to return for queuing (which I think is ridiculous).
> 
> Cheers


Hi Nannu,

Thank you for your suggestion. My file is already in queue past 2 months. I dont think it is wise to do so.


----------



## Dimple1404

Hi Nanu

I have added it as vishi, that is my name, my wifes name is dimple so that is the diffrence
god we put the paperwork on the 19/3/2013, thats when it was lodged, and as of 16 july 2013 with medical done, extra paperwork provided and its in the queu for the final assesment, does anyone know what the time frame can be fore this, do you know nanu??

IM GETTING REALLY IMPATIENT, i had a miagration expert talk to them and he had a go at them for running slow, he mentioned that i was an australian citizen and that its not good enough, i had australian passport provided and so on, yet they taking so long, i shoudl have bloody done the paperwork from australia then doing it in india, bloody hopeless pricks.


----------



## nannu

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion. My file is already in queue past 2 months. I dont think it is wise to do so.


If that's the case, then you are right. No point in applying TV. 

What's the DOQ? It is not in the SS.


----------



## merrylands

nannu said:


> Hi Jasmin,
> 
> *Lucky you!! Congratulations!!!*
> 
> But I don't think your grant was due to your call to the SCO. In August on of the users Leeon, had call AHC and the operator told her that they are clearing files with DOL from 2012 to early March 2013 (files that have been queued. An all the grants since have have been for the same DOLs only and in the order of DOQ.
> April DOL has not start yet.
> 
> There have been and are other applicant who have more compelling circumstances that your (like pregnancy), and they had to plead with their CO, provide documents from their Dr. in order to be considered as Special circumstances.
> 
> I think your timing was just great!!
> 
> *Happy for you and Have a happy married life!! *
> 
> Where are you going to be in Australia?
> 
> Nannu


Why do you think applications like myself from early Jan are still waiting and already been on que for more than 2 months.

Waiting for visa definitely is hard, waiting with nothing certain is even harder.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> Why do you think applications like myself from early Jan are still waiting and already been on que for more than 2 months.
> 
> Waiting for visa definitely is hard, waiting with nothing certain is even harder.


Yes you are very very and very again very right MR Merryland.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

nannu said:


> If that's the case, then you are right. No point in applying TV.
> 
> What's the DOQ? It is not in the SS.


It's on 5th July 2013.


----------



## nannu

*Green List !!!*

*17 have flown away... lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane:lane: lane: lane:lane: lane: lane: *
* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!! *
*Exceptional Case*
*1. Balhary* (Can't really guess when, because of the recent post by Balhary about additional docs.)

*Others*
*
1. Nanduu
2. Harman Cheema
3. Nkdangar
4. HPT
5. ama04138739
6. Kanu
7. Vaibhav9099
8. Ozvisa
9. Hoping
10. Rimz
11. YehDooriyan
12. PMB
13. dil482
14. Deepakabc
15. Meena
16. Msam
17. Suzan
18. Veena
19. Riyaz
20. CB*

*Other Who received in September*
*
1. Arpita
2. Spousevisa
3. S S Reddy
4. tomi
5. Sdarri
6. Jasmine13Chd
7. NMAO
8. Sadface
9. Vaibhav9099e
*

*Inactive Users*
*1. Mounika
2. Bhawani82
3. Ud
4. Sus76
5. Kharel76*


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Hi s00071609

Please read your private msg


----------



## nannu

merrylands said:


> Why do you think applications like myself from early Jan are still waiting and already been on que for more than 2 months.
> 
> Waiting for visa definitely is hard, waiting with nothing certain is even harder.


*I am not an AHC employee or an agent...so don't want to get into any arguments with anyone here.

 Keep me out of these crappy arguments. I got better things to do!!!! *


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

nannu said:


> *I am not an AHC employee or an agent...so don't want to get into any arguments with anyone here.
> 
> Keep me out of these crappy arguments. I got better things to do!!!! *



Thats a great quote nannu.

Same with me , i told you guys everything that happened with my application. Why the hell i would lie to anyone. 

If you dont like my messages its ok, dont read them. 

I understand its hard to wait and specially with this crap system of AHC which make no sense at all.

Good luck everyone.......


----------



## nannu

Jasmine13Chd said:


> Thats a great quote nannu.
> 
> Same with me , i told you guys everything that happened with my application. Why the hell i would lie to anyone.
> 
> If you dont like my messages its ok, dont read them.
> 
> I understand its hard to wait and specially with this crap system of AHC which make no sense at all.
> 
> Good luck everyone.......


Jasmine...I sent you a PM sometime back. Did you get it?


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Jasmine13Chd said:


> Here is the easy way - read carefully
> 
> My file was put in queue on 11 july and its 64 days today.
> 
> My husband works as a Police officer in Australia.
> 
> He send an e mail to my case officer yesterday and explained her that he need to have an idea that when can i travel so because he has to apply for his holidays for this yr.
> 
> She was nice enough and she said check your updated status within the end of this month.
> 
> In couple of hours i received a call from AHC asking me whether i have lived in any other countries for more than 12 months.
> 
> I asked him when i will get the visa he replied keep checking your e mail.
> 
> I told my hubby and he said that i will get visa tomorrow as 13 is his lucky number.
> 
> This morning i received a letter saying my visa is granted.
> 
> I have updated the SS sheet and my advice is be respectful and tactful towards your case officer and there are more chances that you will get visa soon.
> 
> Best of Luck for your advice's and this page is very helpful.
> 
> Big thanks to nannu, singh26 and vr-- and few others who have answered my queries.
> 
> Good luck


_*
hi Jasmine13Chd,
Congratulation and have a happy married life ahead*_:wave: :wave: :wave: :tea::drum::tea::drum::tea::first:opcorn:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :car::car::car:


----------



## Dimple1404

singh_26 said:


> _*
> hi Jasmine13Chd,
> Congratulation and have a happy married life ahead*_:wave: :wave: :wave: :tea::drum::tea::drum::tea::first:opcorn:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :car::car::car:


congrats

who was your case officer??? jasmin13


----------



## cute1987

*Additional documents...*

_*Hi ABS369,

You were only asked for medicals then which document you submitted on 29/8/13 (SS)? 

I am clarifying this from you as my case officer also only instructed me for medicals...

Please reply soon, thank you...*_


----------



## Dimple1404

Jasmine13Chd said:


> Thats a great quote nannu.
> 
> Same with me , i told you guys everything that happened with my application. Why the hell i would lie to anyone.
> 
> If you dont like my messages its ok, dont read them.
> 
> I understand its hard to wait and specially with this crap system of AHC which make no sense at all.
> 
> Good luck everyone.......


Jamin who was your case officer

Thanks


----------



## Amaanisingh

nannu said:


> *I am not an AHC employee or an agent...so don't want to get into any arguments with anyone here.
> 
> Keep me out of these crappy arguments. I got better things to do!!!! *


You have so much knowledge about visa.
And you answer everyone's query in very detailed manner.
So everyone whose visa is delayed or stuck at some point .. Think you as a ahc agent.
And they vent out their frustration and grudge against ahc on you..
Not good ..
Hey people..He is just a helpful person who is a positive vibe here in the forum..
Don't let him go crazy.... (Just kidding nannu ) Else who will help you here...???

Be generous and humble..


----------



## nannu

Amaanisingh said:


> You have so much knowledge about visa.
> And you answer everyone's query in very detailed manner.
> So everyone whose visa is delayed or stuck at some point .. Think you as a ahc agent.
> And they vent out their frustration and grudge against ahc on you..
> Not good ..
> Hey people..He is just a helpful person who is a positive vibe here in the forum..
> Don't let him go crazy.... (Just kidding nannu ) Else who will help you here...???
> 
> Be generous and humble..


Hey Amaani,

Thank you for your words, the but one thing is worng....its a she not he. 

I am a female.

Cheers


----------



## shilga

nannu said:


> Hey Amaani,
> 
> Thank you for your words, the but one thing is worng....its a she not he.
> 
> I am a female.
> 
> Cheers


That's a news!!


----------



## Harman cheema

If some people cant happy from someone sucess then plz stop making comments..


----------



## singh_26

*Happy and Smiling*



Harman cheema said:


> If some people cant happy from someone sucess then plz stop making comments..


_*Hi Harman 22,
I am very happy. you are my 22..    Just chill guys Nannu please drink chilled water. And Merryland a generous advice to you please don't irritate any forum member here.ask question's but in a polite way. Today i came to know that nannu do get angry sometime so beware of nannu guys and girls or else you will not find any predictions from next time.         *_


----------



## Harman cheema

Dont worry nannu.. U r the BEST.. Grants will come for sure sooner or later but it will come... N marryland my friend nannu and singh 22 also waiting for almost 2 months and they still post positively n motivate others.. So dont post something which hurt others


----------



## merrylands

nannu said:


> *I am not an AHC employee or an agent...so don't want to get into any arguments with anyone here.
> 
> Keep me out of these crappy arguments. I got better things to do!!!! *


Ahhhhhhh Can't really believe my post generated such a big controversy and fuss around on the forum.

I was expecting a humble reply and can't still figure out what caused this rage.

I understand, forum members are neither agents nor any professional on the matter. I have never made, neither ever will make any personal comments or the likes against any forum members. Nor are there any comments by me made to hurt other. I know all they share comes from their perception and the level of understanding they have achieved while applying / waiting for the visa. So, from what I can see, forum is a platform for sharing ideas and views. Thats all I was after - a view on the issue I had raise. Nothing more nothing less. 

I can't see any wrong doing on this, but would like to apologise had anything gone wrong from my side that I overlooked.

I agree there should not be any offensive comments by any one against other on the forum and have always abide by that rule to the best of my knowledge. 

To all, I would request not to have an aggressive notes on any thing whatsoever. If you are not happy with something - just ignore it.


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



merrylands said:


> Ahhhhhhh Can't really believe my post generated such a big controversy and fuss around on the forum.
> 
> I was expecting a humble reply and can't still figure out what caused this rage.
> 
> I understand, forum members are neither agents nor any professional on the matter. I have never made, neither ever will make any personal comments or the likes against form members. I know all they share comes from their perception and the level of understanding they have achieved while applying / waiting for the visa. So, from what I can see, forum is a platform for sharing ideas and views. Thats all I was after - a view on the issue I had raise. Nothing more nothing less.
> 
> I can't see any wrong doing on this, but would like to apologise had anything gone wrong from my side that I overlooked.
> 
> I would request not to have an aggressive on any thing. If you are not happy with something -
> just ignore it.



_*HI merrylands,
Thanks a lot for apologizing in such a long way..Don't worry we all are here to clear each other question's and problem's. what i observe is this is not a first time i saw a thread like this from your side i know you are January applicant and it is very difficult to wait for such a long time. i respect your feeling's. but at the same time you also think we all are also in the same boat i mean frustrated, feeling sad from inside somewhere so threads sometime you post do take that frustration sadness out of our system and we are forced to write all this which we do not want. so i advised you earlier also please be generous to ask question's and ask them in a way that no one will feel bad about it. hope whatever i write you will understand and follow it from next time you post any thread. have a nice weekend and i wish and pray next week you will receive your visa grant mail and 
If you are not happy with something i wrote above - Please ignore it.
cheers*_


----------



## Amaanisingh

nannu said:


> Hey Amaani,
> 
> Thank you for your words, the but one thing is worng....its a she not he.
> 
> I am a female.
> 
> Cheers



Oh you go girl
Girl power..
I din't knew..
Great..
And you are welcome.
U are truly a genuine person.
Would love to meet you one day in australia ..
God bless you


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

Dimple1404 said:


> congrats
> 
> who was your case officer??? jasmin13


Surbhi


----------



## Amaanisingh

singh_26 said:


> _*HI merrylands,
> Thanks a lot for apologizing in such a long way..Don't worry we all are here to clear each other question's and problem's. what i observe is this is not a first time i saw a thread like this from your side i know you are January applicant and it is very difficult to wait for such a long time. i respect your feeling's. but at the same time you also think we all are also in the same boat i mean frustrated, feeling sad from inside somewhere so threads sometime you post do take that frustration sadness out of our system and we are forced to write all this which we do not want. so i advised you earlier also please be generous to ask question's and ask them in a way that no one will feel bad about it. hope whatever i write you will understand and follow it from next time you post any thread. have a nice weekend and i wish and pray next week you will receive your visa grant mail and
> If you are not happy with something i wrote above - Please ignore it.
> cheers*_


What a good way..!!


----------



## preet17

Today forum is full of dishuum dishuum...thank God we are not discussing it face to face..congrats to those who got their visa..have a awesome life..


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

Thanks to everyone for their support, nice to know there are still so many ppl who help each other. 

Really amazing guys. Enjoy your time while you are in India. When you will be here you gonna miss your family and the amazing street food in India. If you are lazy like me then it is going to be more harder.

Wish you guys and gals good luck. Work hard for your future. Life is a struggle everywhere , so keep smiling and believe in God. 

This is my last post unless something comes up.

Nannu keep up the good work.

13 nau 13 Satnam Waheguru Sab da bhala karin


----------



## Amaanisingh

preet17 said:


> Today forum is full of dishuum dishuum...thank God we are not discussing it face to face..congrats to those who got their visa..have a awesome life..



Hahaha


----------



## cute1987

*OH what is going on...?*



nannu said:


> *I am not an AHC employee or an agent...so don't want to get into any arguments with anyone here.
> 
> Keep me out of these crappy arguments. I got better things to do!!!! *


_*Hi Nannu,

Just read your post…

This forum is a great resource for getting 309/100 Visa related information and inspiration from other applicants… no one can ever forget your great services to this forum and SS…

All forum members are expected to remain respectful, generous and humble to each other… and must also understand the tolerance limit of other forum members…

Nannu, always be remain happy, supportive and generous… *_


----------



## Dimple1404

Jasmine13Chd said:


> Surbhi



OH ok, thanks jasmine

who is currently dealing with Preeti Aurora??? has anyone called her up and how is she when she responds via phone call??

I got my wife to send the application in and it was lodge on the 19.3.13

Her medical was to be done in may, preeti stated that she sent email for medical and extra documents on 7th may to our visa officer, but he did not receive, preeti called me and asked me about my wife and if she has done medical, i said we have been waiting for your call or email and nothign, finally my wife booked her medical on the 2 july 2013. On the 16th July 2013 i received an email stating that the case officer (Preeti) has compleetd teh assessment and has now asdvised me that it is now queued for final decison, once it reached the front of the que it will be assessed the decison make.............can anyone please give me an estimate time frame since this was lodged in 19.3.2013 and was assessed on the 16th july for final decison.

Thanks


----------



## Dimple1404

nannu said:


> *17 have flown away... lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane:lane: lane: lane:lane: lane: lane: *
> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!! *
> *Exceptional Case*
> *1. Balhary* (Can't really guess when, because of the recent post by Balhary about additional docs.)
> 
> *Others*
> *
> 1. Nanduu
> 2. Harman Cheema
> 3. Nkdangar
> 4. HPT
> 5. ama04138739
> 6. Kanu
> 7. Vaibhav9099
> 8. Ozvisa
> 9. Hoping
> 10. Rimz
> 11. YehDooriyan
> 12. PMB
> 13. dil482
> 14. Deepakabc
> 15. Meena
> 16. Msam
> 17. Suzan
> 18. Veena
> 19. Riyaz
> 20. CB*
> 
> *Other Who received in September*
> *
> 1. Arpita
> 2. Spousevisa
> 3. S S Reddy
> 4. tomi
> 5. Sdarri
> 6. Jasmine13Chd
> 7. NMAO
> 8. Sadface
> 9. Vaibhav9099e
> *
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> *1. Mounika
> 2. Bhawani82
> 3. Ud
> 4. Sus76
> 5. Kharel76*


Hi Nannu

Mine is on the spreadsheet but i have placed my name as vishi, if ou can change it to Dimple1404 then that would help others and yourself out as well in regards to my wifes visa, but yeah thats my name on the spreadsheet.

Thanks


----------



## Jasmine13Chd

Dimple1404 said:


> OH ok, thanks jasmine
> 
> who is currently dealing with Preeti Aurora??? has anyone called her up and how is she when she responds via phone call??
> 
> I got my wife to send the application in and it was lodge on the 19.3.13
> 
> Her medical was to be done in may, preeti stated that she sent email for medical and extra documents on 7th may to our visa officer, but he did not receive, preeti called me and asked me about my wife and if she has done medical, i said we have been waiting for your call or email and nothign, finally my wife booked her medical on the 2 july 2013. On the 16th July 2013 i received an email stating that the case officer (Preeti) has compleetd teh assessment and has now asdvised me that it is now queued for final decison, once it reached the front of the que it will be assessed the decison make.............can anyone please give me an estimate time frame since this was lodged in 19.3.2013 and was assessed on the 16th july for final decison.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


My dol was 14 feb and file was put in queue on 11 july and got visa today. So hopefully next week.


----------



## ABS369

cute1987 said:


> _*Hi ABS369,
> 
> You were only asked for medicals then which document you submitted on 29/8/13 (SS)?
> 
> I am clarifying this from you as my case officer also only instructed me for medicals...
> 
> Please reply soon, thank you...*_[/QUOTE
> Hi
> By docs submitted i meant medicals done on that date. Sorry if it confused you.


----------



## Dimple1404

Jasmine13Chd said:


> My dol was 14 feb and file was put in queue on 11 july and got visa today. So hopefully next week.


Oh god i hope sooo, i pray every day :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

Many congratulations to you and your partner Jasmine13Chd.
Hope you have a great life with your loved one. You are one of the lucky ones to get the visa so quick 

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## ps2013

Stay positive. Good things will happen soon
I pray that the coming week brings a lot of happiness n goodnews for all of us..!!!
Gud night and happy weekend


----------



## Becky26

*Days Vs. Visa Grants*



chiragb said:


> *Month :* *September-2013 *
> 
> 
> *Days So Far(13-09-2013) *: *13*
> 
> 
> *Grant so Far :**17 *
> 
> _(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface,HPT,Rimz,AussieBoy,sdarri,Deepakabc,Ama04138739,Harman Cheema,S S Reddy,Vaibhav9099,Jasmine13Chd) _
> 
> 
> *Public holiday *:*3 *
> 
> 
> *Working days:** 10 *
> 
> 
> *17 Down in 10 Working Days*




I think AHC is doing the best they can. 10:17 is a good average. Knowing the fact that it is the festival season in India from now on. 
Plus AHC might be approving visas of applicant's who are not a member of this forum.

Gotta give AHC some credit for their hard work. 
:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger: 
Good luck and have a great weekend.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Hi guys!

Hope everyone is doing well. There have been quite a few good news on this forum and its nice to be a part of a friendly welcoming virtual family.

I don't want to sound impatient asking this question but I'm in a bit of a confusion.
I have been going through this forum since a few months before I lodged my Partner Visa Application. 

After I lodged my application I got a CO assigned in 3 working days and was asked to get my medicals done. Medicals were done and submitted in the following 2 working days. 
My CO emailed me the Acknowledgement Letter and the Medical Paperwork on July 24th, 2013. That was the last time I heard from her. 

I have also seen that many applicants before me have got a CO assigned in about 2 months time and they get an email saying that their file is being looked at and is under processing. 
Also it will be about 2 months for me since I lodged my application.


I would just like to ask you knowledgeable people for suggestions what I should do in my situation:-

- No contact has been made since the last time my CO emailed me Acknowledgement Letter and the Medical Paperwork on July 24th, 2013;
- I don't know if my medicals have cleared;
- It has been almost 2 months now.
- Because CO allocation and medicals were done so quick does that mean that the Visa Grant for July applicants will be a little different to the rest.


I look forward to some help.
Thanks a lot!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. There have been quite a few good news on this forum and its nice to be a part of a friendly welcoming virtual family.
> 
> I don't want to sound impatient asking this question but I'm in a bit of a confusion.
> I have been going through this forum since a few months before I lodged my Partner Visa Application.
> 
> After I lodged my application I got a CO assigned in 3 working days and was asked to get my medicals done. Medicals were done and submitted in the following 2 working days.
> My CO emailed me the Acknowledgement Letter and the Medical Paperwork on July 24th, 2013. That was the last time I heard from her.
> 
> I have also seen that many applicants before me have got a CO assigned in about 2 months time and they get an email saying that their file is being looked at and is under processing.
> Also it will be about 2 months for me since I lodged my application.
> 
> 
> I would just like to ask you knowledgeable people for suggestions what I should do in my situation:-
> 
> - No contact has been made since the last time my CO emailed me Acknowledgement Letter and the Medical Paperwork on July 24th, 2013;
> - I don't know if my medicals have cleared;
> - It has been almost 2 months now.
> - Because CO allocation and medicals were done so quick does that mean that the Visa Grant for July applicants will be a little different to the rest.
> 
> 
> I look forward to some help.
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky,

The CO allocation procedure has changed for applications lodged July onward, that you know, we discussed that in our earlier post when your application was lodged, so think you will not want me to repeat all that.

So here long story in short:
Applications lodged till May had to wait 10-12 week for CO to start working on their file, June Applications are waiting for 12-14 weeks.

For July onwards applicant, even though the acknowledging application receipt and HAP-ID for medicals comes withing a week, they will still have to wait for 12 to 14 weeks for CO to start assessing their application. 

*So you may have to wait for another month or so for the CO to get in touch with you again. *

*Regarding the status of your medical clearance*, the only way to find out is call AHC and ask. But I doubt that they would give you any answer till the CO starts assessing your file. 
You may give it a try if you want, and that would for sure benefit other on the forum.

*Visa Grant for July applicants will be a little different to the rest: NO*
July onward applicants will for sure have advantage in medical clearance time (but that is only some cases where medicals get referred). For all others that process is going to be the same. AHC is still committing to 12 months standard and 7 months average processing time.
So only the process carried out in first 10-14 weeks has changes, rest all will remain the same. 

*This is my personal view, AHC's actual process may be different.*

I hope to have answered your questions.

Have a great weekend. 

Cheer 
Nannu


----------



## Waiting4Oct

Hello All,

I am a bit confused about the process so wanted your opinion on it. 

Once the CO places the file in the final queue, does it mean that all the enquiries or checks are over and we can assume that applications is approved? And the next step is just the grant letter generation? 

Or is it that there are further checks?

Will be very grateful if anyone in the forum can clear my doubts.

Thanks
Anuja


----------



## Minu

Hi,

can any1 tell me whats the process for change of communication address and number? and if i give my change of address and number now will it delay my grant further???

also can any1 also tell me how i can find my status? i applied in march went for queue in june.. i went to australia in my TV and came back on 10th of sept.


----------



## nannu

cute1987 said:


> _*Hi ABS369,
> 
> You were only asked for medicals then which document you submitted on 29/8/13 (SS)?
> 
> I am clarifying this from you as my case officer also only instructed me for medicals...
> 
> Please reply soon, thank you...*_


Hi Cute,

I read your post addressed to ABS.

Don't worry if your CO has asked for Medicals only, that means that you file was lodged with all the required documents.

If you submitted all the documents listed in the checklist, including PCC, then you don't need to worry.

Relax and do your medicals. 

If you have any question regarding medicals, just PM me.

Happy to help!!

Good luck!!


----------



## nannu

*Form 929 - Change of address and/or passport details*



Minu said:


> Hi,
> 
> can any1 tell me whats the process for change of communication address and number? and if i give my change of address and number now will it delay my grant further???
> 
> also can any1 also tell me how i can find my status? i applied in march went for queue in june.. i went to australia in my TV and came back on 10th of sept.


Hi Minu,

The procedure is:

Send an email to [email protected] ( if you have been assigned a CO then u can write directly to the CO) to update the new address and number along with the completed scanned copy of form 929

Within 3 working days you should get an acknowledgment that your details have been updated.

Make sure that size of the file is not too big or else the email will not be delivered. They have email size restrictions on the servers. (Send only the form, don;t scan instructions pages)

Just make sure that they send you a confirmation within 3 days, if they don't then u should call and ask if they have received your email and has your new address and number been updated

Hope that helps 

Cheers
Nannu


----------



## nannu

*Form 929 - Change of address and/or passport details*



Minu said:


> Hi,
> 
> can any1 tell me whats the process for change of communication address and number? and if i give my change of address and number now will it delay my grant further???
> 
> also can any1 also tell me how i can find my status? i applied in march went for queue in june.. i went to australia in my TV and came back on 10th of sept.


Hi Minu,

The procedure is:

Send an email to [email protected] ( if you have been assigned a CO then u can write directly to the CO) to update the new address and number along with the completed scanned copy of form 929

Within 3 working days you should get an acknowledgment that your details have been updated.

Make sure that size of the file is not too big or else the email will not be delivered. They have email size restrictions on the servers. (Send only the form, don't scan instructions pages)

Just make sure that they send you a confirmation within 3 days, if they don't then u should call and ask if they have received your email and has your new address and number been updated

Hope that helps 

Cheers
Nannu


----------



## singh_26

*Waiting*



Waiting4Oct said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a bit confused about the process so wanted your opinion on it.
> 
> Once the CO places the file in the final queue, does it mean that all the enquiries or checks are over and we can assume that applications is approved? And the next step is just the grant letter generation?
> 
> Or is it that there are further checks?
> 
> Will be very grateful if anyone in the forum can clear my doubts.
> 
> Thanks
> Anuja


_*Hi Waiting4Oct,
Once CO places your file in queue that means he/she has finished his/her checks and is satisfied with all the documents which you have submitted. once your file reached at Senior CO he again look at your file and and if he thinks he need any further documents to finalize decision on your file that he may ask you for further documents. Hope this helps*_


----------



## nannu

Waiting4Oct said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a bit confused about the process so wanted your opinion on it.
> 
> Once the CO places the file in the final queue, does it mean that all the enquiries or checks are over and we can assume that applications is approved? And the next step is just the grant letter generation?
> 
> Or is it that there are further checks?
> 
> Will be very grateful if anyone in the forum can clear my doubts.
> 
> Thanks
> Anuja


Hi Waiting4Oct,

File in queued for final decision means that the CO has completed their review of all your documents (including any checks that may be required) and need no further information from you. 

However, when the SCO looks at the file, he/she may have some questions or may ask for some other documents. In that case, your CO will again contact you to get that information / documents. Soon after you provide the required thinks the SCO takes the decision on your application. That does not delay the decision for very long.

Hope that helps!

Cheers
Nannu


----------



## nannu

*Welcome!*



Minu said:


> Hi,
> 
> can any1 tell me whats the process for change of communication address and number? and if i give my change of address and number now will it delay my grant further???
> 
> also can any1 also tell me how i can find my status? i applied in march went for queue in june.. i went to australia in my TV and came back on 10th of sept.


Hi ,

Welcome to the forum, I have added your details to SS. 

*You are very close to getting your visa as you are March applicant and your file was queued in early June. My guess is that you should get it in next week or definitely before Sept ends. *

You may try to apply for TFN if you want to check your status. Here's the link:
https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/defaul...id=1&outcome=1

It is the only way for us Partner visa applicants to check the status of our visa. If the TFN website indicates that you are eligible for apply, means either your visa has been granted or will be granted within few days. 

Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.

:welcome:

Nannu


----------



## cute1987

*Thank you ABS369...*



ABS369 said:


> cute1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Hi ABS369,
> 
> You were only asked for medicals then which document you submitted on 29/8/13 (SS)?
> 
> I am clarifying this from you as my case officer also only instructed me for medicals...
> 
> Please reply soon, thank you...*_[/QUOTE
> Hi
> By docs submitted i meant medicals done on that date. Sorry if it confused you.
> 
> 
> 
> _*Hi ABS369, thank you very much for your helpful reply mate...
> *_
Click to expand...


----------



## kunrit

Jasmine13Chd said:


> Thanks to everyone for their support, nice to know there are still so many ppl who help each other.
> 
> Really amazing guys. Enjoy your time while you are in India. When you will be here you gonna miss your family and the amazing street food in India. If you are lazy like me then it is going to be more harder.
> 
> Wish you guys and gals good luck. Work hard for your future. Life is a struggle everywhere , so keep smiling and believe in God.
> 
> This is my last post unless something comes up.
> 
> Nannu keep up the good work.
> 
> 13 nau 13 Satnam Waheguru Sab da bhala karin



Congratzz Jasmine.. :first::first:

Thanks for your wishes & may Waheguru bless your life ahead....


----------



## nannu

kunrit said:


> Congratzz Jasmine.. :first::first:
> 
> Thanks for your wishes & may Waheguru bless your life ahead....


Hey Kunrit, did you try contacting your CO again about file in queue and DOQ?


----------



## cute1987

*Thanks for the guidance...*



nannu said:


> Hi Cute,
> 
> I read your post addressed to ABS.
> 
> Don't worry if your CO has asked for Medicals only, that means that you file was lodged with all the required documents.
> 
> If you submitted all the documents listed in the checklist, including PCC, then you don't need to worry.
> 
> Relax and do your medicals.
> 
> If you have any question regarding medicals, just PM me.
> 
> Happy to help!!
> 
> Good luck!!


_*Hi Nannu, thanks for ur guidance support to me and other members of this forum… ray: may God to bless you for your help to others…*_


----------



## kunrit

nannu said:


> Hey Kunrit, did you try contacting your CO again about file in queue and DOQ?


Hey Nannu,

I later remembered him say that he was sending my file for final decision on 11th July. So I guess thats the date. Keeping fingers crossed.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## iwrox

Hey all can anyone predict or guess when my partner's visa may be granted?
He lodged application on February 1st 2013 and was requested to provide medicals and pcc, not too sure when each one was sent, we received no further contact so I contacted case officer on 19/08/13 and got a reply on 21/08/13 quote;

"Thank you for your email.

In response to your query, I can advise that the application has been queued for final decision and to ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. Whilst in general they will also be finalised in accordance with the date of lodgement, actual processing time for any given application is dependent upon a variety of factors. For example, some applications are complete when lodged and are therefore likely to be finalised more quickly than incomplete applications. The complexity of the application and time taken by applicants to respond to any requests for information also impact on the overall processing timeframe.

The department's service standard for processing partner visas is 12 months from the date of lodgement. Please be assured that we will endeavour to finalise your application within our standard processing time." 

so I'm not sure when the application was filed for que as I only found out after emailing the CO.


----------



## nannu

iwrox said:


> Hey all can anyone predict or guess when my partner's visa may be granted?
> He lodged application on February 1st 2013 and was requested to provide medicals and pcc, not too sure when each one was sent, we received no further contact so I contacted case officer on 19/08/13 and got a reply on 21/08/13 quote;
> 
> "Thank you for your email.
> 
> In response to your query, I can advise that the application has been queued for final decision and to ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. Whilst in general they will also be finalised in accordance with the date of lodgement, actual processing time for any given application is dependent upon a variety of factors. For example, some applications are complete when lodged and are therefore likely to be finalised more quickly than incomplete applications. The complexity of the application and time taken by applicants to respond to any requests for information also impact on the overall processing timeframe.
> 
> The department's service standard for processing partner visas is 12 months from the date of lodgement. Please be assured that we will endeavour to finalise your application within our standard processing time."
> 
> so I'm not sure when the application was filed for que as I only found out after emailing the CO.


Hi IWROX,

On the forum, Feb and March applicants who's files have been queued in July or earlier are receiving visa. so you can expect your partner's visa to be granted in month. 

keep your fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## iwrox

Thankyou, I really hope so
but then have been hoping for so long now...


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> The CO allocation procedure has changed for applications lodged July onward, that you know, we discussed that in our earlier post when your application was lodged, so think you will not want me to repeat all that.
> 
> So here long story in short:
> Applications lodged till May had to wait 10-12 week for CO to start working on their file, June Applications are waiting for 12-14 weeks.
> 
> For July onwards applicant, even though the acknowledging application receipt and HAP-ID for medicals comes withing a week, they will still have to wait for 12 to 14 weeks for CO to start assessing their application.
> 
> *So you may have to wait for another month or so for the CO to get in touch with you again. *
> 
> *Regarding the status of your medical clearance*, the only way to find out is call AHC and ask. But I doubt that they would give you any answer till the CO starts assessing your file.
> You may give it a try if you want, and that would for sure benefit other on the forum.
> 
> *Visa Grant for July applicants will be a little different to the rest: NO*
> July onward applicants will for sure have advantage in medical clearance time (but that is only some cases where medicals get referred). For all others that process is going to be the same. AHC is still committing to 12 months standard and 7 months average processing time.
> So only the process carried out in first 10-14 weeks has changes, rest all will remain the same.
> 
> *This is my personal view, AHC's actual process may be different.*
> 
> I hope to have answered your questions.
> 
> Have a great weekend.
> 
> Cheer
> Nannu



Hi Nannu,

Thank you so much for your :help::help::help::help::help::help:
I will now just stop expecting that some miracle will happen and I will get the grant letter any sooner than the other applicants who have been waiting for much longer than me, thanks for clearing out my confusion.

I guess the situation I was trying to avoid since day 1 is now in front of me. My husband and I will have to get separated for the remaining time period of the visa processing.

Don't know what we will do when the day will come he will have to fly back to Australia alone. Worse part is that we don't know how long it will take us to see each other besides Skype 

Anyways! Thanks again for your help Nannu.
And good luck to you 

Kind Regards,
Becky

PS- When do you reckon I should be expecting my Visa (cause your predictions are so accurate and are very lucky for the forum members) 

When are you expecting your visa? :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:

Many Thanks!!


----------



## Becky26

*Decision made as per dol or doq*



iwrox said:


> "Thank you for your email.
> 
> In response to your query, I can advise that the application has been queued for final decision and to ensure fairness to all applicants, *applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement.* Whilst in general they will also be finalised in accordance with the date of lodgement, actual processing time for any given application is dependent upon a variety of factors. For example, some applications are complete when lodged and are therefore likely to be finalised more quickly than incomplete applications. The complexity of the application and time taken by applicants to respond to any requests for information also impact on the overall processing timeframe.
> 
> The department's service standard for processing partner visas is 12 months from the date of lodgement. Please be assured that we will endeavour to finalise your application within our standard processing time."



Hey guys!

As many forum members have brain stormed and discussed the matter of whether Visas are being granted depending on either Date of Lodgement or Date of Queue. And quite a few of us ended up with the solution that the Grants are decided as per Date of Queue.

But according to the emails sent to a forum members by their COs that "applications in the queue are finalized according to the date of lodgement" which is different to the way the Visas are being granted lately to some applicants. 

What should this information/default reply of so many COs to the queries of visa applicants is?


Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## singh_26

*Amaze*



Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> As many forum members have brain stormed and discussed the matter of whether Visas are being granted depending on either Date of Lodgement or Date of Queue. And quite a few of us ended up with the solution that the Grants are decided as per Date of Queue.
> 
> But according to the emails sent to a forum members by their COs that "applications in the queue are finalized according to the date of lodgement" which is different to the way the Visas are being granted lately to some applicants.
> 
> What should this information/default reply of so many COs to the queries of visa applicants is?
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks,
> Becky


_*HI Becky,
You are asking this question ??? Amazing you spent quite a good time on forum. So i do not expect this kind of confusion or question from you.*_


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> _*hi becky,
> you are asking this question ??? Amazing you spent quite a good time on forum. So i do not expect this kind of confusion or question from you.*_



I am just really confused!!!!! Don't mean to sound dumb, just need some help. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Becky26

Can someone please explain to me how and when DOL and DOQ is used to track the applications progress?? 

Is it after the Application is queued for final decision that DOL is used to issue the Visa Grant of the earliest date or is the DOL used to sent the file for final decision i.e. first in first out?


PLEASE SOMEONE HELP!!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Guest

Becky26 said:


> Can someone please explain to me how and when DOL and DOQ is used to track the applications progress??
> 
> Is it after the Application is queued for final decision that DOL is used to issue the Visa Grant of the earliest date or is the DOL used to sent the file for final decision i.e. first in first out?
> 
> 
> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP!!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


 The date you lodge and they take your money is the date DIAC will use to grant your visa. Ignore any other dates and timings, they are all purly speculation by anxious applicants waiting for their visas. 

You will wait a maximum of 12 months from the day you lodged for the grant regardless of the dates it was queued or sent to sco. However India usually grant in 7 months, but it wont be more than 12.


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> The date you lodge and they take your money is the date DIAC will use to grant your visa. Ignore any other dates and timings, they are all purly speculation by anxious applicants waiting for their visas.
> 
> You will wait a maximum of 12 months from the day you lodged for the grant regardless of the dates it was queued or sent to sco. However India usually grant in 7 months, but it wont be more than 12.


Hi Shel!!

Thanks so much for your reply, helped a lot.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Minu

nannu said:


> Hi Minu,
> 
> The procedure is:
> 
> Send an email to [email protected] ( if you have been assigned a CO then u can write directly to the CO) to update the new address and number along with the completed scanned copy of form 929
> 
> Within 3 working days you should get an acknowledgment that your details have been updated.
> 
> Make sure that size of the file is not too big or else the email will not be delivered. They have email size restrictions on the servers. (Send only the form, don;t scan instructions pages)
> 
> Just make sure that they send you a confirmation within 3 days, if they don't then u should call and ask if they have received your email and has your new address and number been updated
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Cheers
> Nannu


Hi nannu,

Thank u so much for your information! Could u also temme how i can find the status of my visa.. i knw its in the queue for final decisions and i dont get any response for my mails from my case officer too.. my 7th month is gonna get over too! I was in australia n got bk only on 10th in my TV..will my grant delay cos of this?? Or i should it any day from nw???

Regards
Minu


----------



## Minu

nannu said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Welcome to the forum, I have added your details to SS.
> 
> *You are very close to getting your visa as you are March applicant and your file was queued in early June. My guess is that you should get it in next week or definitely before Sept ends. *
> 
> You may try to apply for TFN if you want to check your status. Here's the link:
> https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/defaul...id=1&outcome=1
> 
> It is the only way for us Partner visa applicants to check the status of our visa. If the TFN website indicates that you are eligible for apply, means either your visa has been granted or will be granted within few days.
> 
> Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.
> 
> :welcome:
> 
> Nannu


Whats a TFN??


----------



## Minu

nannu said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Welcome to the forum, I have added your details to SS.
> 
> *You are very close to getting your visa as you are March applicant and your file was queued in early June. My guess is that you should get it in next week or definitely before Sept ends. *
> 
> You may try to apply for TFN if you want to check your status. Here's the link:
> https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/defaul...id=1&outcome=1
> 
> It is the only way for us Partner visa applicants to check the status of our visa. If the TFN website indicates that you are eligible for apply, means either your visa has been granted or will be granted within few days.
> 
> Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.
> 
> :welcome:
> 
> Nannu


Hi nannu,

the link u sent for TFN says bad request!! is der any other links??? i found a few on google n everything is displaying a blank page.. i dont knw if its because am trying it at dis time.. one such link is this http://www.ato.gov.au/Forms/TFN---application-for-individual-living-outside-Australia/ and dis http://www.ato.gov.au/Individuals/Lodging-your-tax-return/In-detail/TFNs/Tax-file-numbers/


regards 
minu


----------



## Minu

nannu said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Welcome to the forum, I have added your details to SS.
> 
> *You are very close to getting your visa as you are March applicant and your file was queued in early June. My guess is that you should get it in next week or definitely before Sept ends. *
> 
> You may try to apply for TFN if you want to check your status. Here's the link:
> https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/defaul...id=1&outcome=1
> 
> It is the only way for us Partner visa applicants to check the status of our visa. If the TFN website indicates that you are eligible for apply, means either your visa has been granted or will be granted within few days.
> 
> Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.
> 
> :welcome:
> 
> Nannu


hi nannu,

i went through google and found the link u sent https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=2&outcome=1

and this what came " Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: DIAC website. To view the requirements for TFN eligibility, follow this link: TFN eligibility "

is it bad?????  

TFN eligibility says dis 
a valid permanent migrant visa, or
a valid visa with work rights, or
a valid overseas student visa, or
a valid visa allowing you to stay in Australia indefinitely.


now am worried and scared more


----------



## Waiting4Oct

Thank you Nannu, singh26. Your replies clarified mu doubt completely .
Hope we get the grant letter soon.
God Bless


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome*



Waiting4Oct said:


> Thank you Nannu, singh26. Your replies clarified mu doubt completely .
> Hope we get the grant letter soon.
> God Bless


Hi Waiting4Oct,
Welcome


----------



## singh_26

*Hi*



Becky26 said:


> I am just really confused!!!!! Don't mean to sound dumb, just need some help.
> Thanks!!!





Becky26 said:


> Hi singh_26,
> 
> My husband and I were engaged when we applied for the first time in Australia.
> We were only asked to submit the following documents:-
> 
> 1. Form 47SP from the Applicant;
> 2. Copy of my Passport;
> 3. Form 40SP from the Sponsor;
> 4. Copy of my Fiance's (now Husband) Australian Birth Certificate; and
> 5. 2 X Form 888 Statutory Declarations from our friends.
> 
> No evidence of relationship was taken or asked to provide. I didn't have much information about Partner Visa then, so what ever information we were given by the officer who was helping our case, we just followed it without doing our own research. Paid $3060 as the application fees and then got a denial letter due to no evidence of relationship being genuine in 2 months and a week.
> Only if I had the information I have now, my partner visa would have been approved in record 2 months time.
> Now I have learnt so much, I can write a book on it.
> This time when we applied for our Visa for the second time, my file was 7 cm thick.
> 
> All I can say is, *time is the luxury most of us can't afford*.
> 
> How far has you visa application gone so far. When did you apply for your Visa?
> Sorry I'm new to this forum, haven't read all the posts.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


_*Hi Becky26,
I can understand your frustration and confusion as i know you do not want to stay away from your partner which makes you feel like this. 
And i also know you are not dumb writing it in a big fond size does not make any difference.
i replied you like that because you know all this because you are regular an d quite senior enough in forum and even you mentioned in your threads when you just joined forum that you have good knowledge about this partner visa.(thread i attached above)
So please do not be so frustrated that you your self feel bad about it. just fight with this time we all are fighting. if you let frustration control your mind then it will be more difficult for you to stay away from your husband once he went back to australia.
i know these words in writing look perfect but in actual it is more then a bad dream. So please have patience and try to pass this time happily.
''Everything is difficult if you look at it with negative mind'' 
And i am sorry if you do not like my previous thread.   

Just smile and Be Happy *_


----------



## nannu

*Don't be scared, its not back*

Hi Minu,

First of all don't worry. It is not bad. Just chill and keep checking the TFN status, it will change soon.



Minu said:


> Whats a TFN??


TFN is provided for all visa applicants who will be working or earning an income in australia. It is like PAN number in India.

You can apply for TAX FILE NUMBER (TFN) only if you have a valid visa. 



Minu said:


> hi nannu,
> 
> i went through google and found the link u sent https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=2&outcome=1
> 
> and this what came " Our records and checks with DIAC indicate that you do not have the relevant visa to apply for a TFN. If you believe that you do have the relevant visa, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at their website: DIAC website. To view the requirements for TFN eligibility, follow this link: TFN eligibility "
> 
> is it bad?????
> 
> 
> TFN eligibility says dis
> a valid permanent migrant visa, or
> a valid visa with work rights, or
> a valid overseas student visa, or
> a valid visa allowing you to stay in Australia indefinitely.
> 
> 
> now am worried and scared more


*No, it is not bad.  *. 

You asked is there a way to check visa status. 
Checking the TFN status is the only way for us Partner visa applicants to check the status of our visa. If the TFN website indicates that you are eligible for apply, means either your visa has been granted or will be granted within few days.

You are getting this message because your visa has not been granted yet. 

When your visa is granted the message will be something like this:

*"Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"*


----------



## Dimple1404

Hi can someone please assist me with current time frame

DOL:19/3/2013
EXTRA PAPERWORK Requested: 7th may
Extra paper work sent 9th May
*DELETED BY MODERATOR* Called me on the 28th June 2013 and said we havent done medical as per the email sent to our visa agent-Compleetd medicall assessment on the 3rd July.
CO assessment completed and email sent on 16th July 2013 that its in the que for final nassessment

PLEASE can someone please give me the current time frame for her visa to be approved. in the ss i am named vishi on that list. does anyone knows when visa might be granted when her assessment has been put in que in july

Thanks 

Thanks


----------



## Rocky Balboa

My sister-in-law submitted her documents to VFS center in Kathmandu on the 24th of June and got an acknowledgement on the 28th from AHC, NEW DELHI. When will she get to hear from a CO ? it will be 12 weeks next week....

help


----------



## Amaanisingh

Rocky Balboa said:


> My sister-in-law submitted her documents to VFS center in Kathmandu on the 24th of June and got an acknowledgement on the 28th from AHC, NEW DELHI. When will she get to hear from a CO ? it will be 12 weeks next week....
> 
> help


Hello rocky
Are you sure its 24 june not july.
Coz june applicants myself being one are waiting for co till now..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Yes it was me who handed in the documents to VFS center, so its the final week of June..July applicants got a notice from CO in few weeks to proceed ahead with the medicals..Please keep me informed when u get a CO. We just want to go ahead with the medicals so that we can play the real waiting game.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yes it was me who handed in the documents to VFS center, so its the final week of June..July applicants got a notice from CO in few weeks to proceed ahead with the medicals..Please keep me informed when u get a CO. We just want to go ahead with the medicals so that we can play the real waiting game.


Yeah we still waiting
We called up ahc last week and they said now u have to wait from 12-13 weeks for co allotment.. So lets hope to get co in given timeframe
We applied on 26 june..
B in touch so that we can inform each other ...
Thank you..


----------



## Minu

nannu said:


> Hi Minu,
> 
> First of all don't worry. It is not bad. Just chill and keep checking the TFN status, it will change soon.
> 
> 
> 
> TFN is provided for all visa applicants who will be working or earning an income in australia. It is like PAN number in India.
> 
> You can apply for TAX FILE NUMBER (TFN) only if you have a valid visa.
> 
> 
> 
> *No, it is not bad.  *.
> 
> You asked is there a way to check visa status.
> Checking the TFN status is the only way for us Partner visa applicants to check the status of our visa. If the TFN website indicates that you are eligible for apply, means either your visa has been granted or will be granted within few days.
> 
> You are getting this message because your visa has not been granted yet.
> 
> When your visa is granted the message will be something like this:
> 
> *"Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"*


Thank u so much nannu.. hvin my crosses strong :fingerscrossed:

tell me this if i give my contact details update it'll not delay my grant in any way rite?


----------



## Spousevisa

I came to Canberra last wednesday 



Harman cheema said:


> Where are you??? Still in mumbai or in canberra??


----------



## klight12

*Must be a good day*

Good Luck to everyone.....Hopefully would be good start of the week with lot of visa grants..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## saras712

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yes it was me who handed in the documents to VFS center, so its the final week of June..July applicants got a notice from CO in few weeks to proceed ahead with the medicals..Please keep me informed when u get a CO. We just want to go ahead with the medicals so that we can play the real waiting game.



I am also first week of july applicant havnt heard anything yet


----------



## saras712

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Harman 22,
> I am very happy. you are my 22..    Just chill guys Nannu please drink chilled water. And Merryland a generous advice to you please don't irritate any forum member here.ask question's but in a polite way. Today i came to know that nannu do get angry sometime so beware of nannu guys and girls or else you will not find any predictions from next time.         *_


*Hi Singh 
Dont say we are in same boat DIAC will understand different way as boat are headache for them*
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::rofl::rofl::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## kunrit

Wonder if visa grant for april DOLs will be starting anytime soon..??:boom:


----------



## OZVISA

Nearly 110 days in queue. Dont kno how much more wait..


----------



## Minu

nannu said:


> Hi Minu,
> 
> First of all don't worry. It is not bad. Just chill and keep checking the TFN status, it will change soon.
> 
> 
> 
> TFN is provided for all visa applicants who will be working or earning an income in australia. It is like PAN number in India.
> 
> You can apply for TAX FILE NUMBER (TFN) only if you have a valid visa.
> 
> 
> 
> *No, it is not bad.  *.
> 
> You asked is there a way to check visa status.
> Checking the TFN status is the only way for us Partner visa applicants to check the status of our visa. If the TFN website indicates that you are eligible for apply, means either your visa has been granted or will be granted within few days.
> 
> You are getting this message because your visa has not been granted yet.
> 
> When your visa is granted the message will be something like this:
> 
> *"Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"*



Hi nannu,

I mailed my CO 3 days back saying that I am in India n asked her my status n I got a mail from her saying my file is reaching the front of the queue for finalization so kindly wait for further intimation  thou am happy my tensions are hying more  :fingerscrossed:

jus tell me this will there be any delay if I give my change of address n number???
what should I do?

Regards
Minu


----------



## jaiganesh

guys be on high alert. any time we may get the visa.


----------



## DOL19122012

Hello All Forum Members,

My name is Sri, Here is my timeline

DOL: 19th Dec 2012
CO Assigned: 12th Feb 2013
Additional documents requested: Medicals, PCC, Photos of togetherness, proof of communication
Travel to AU - TV: 2nd Mar to May 3rd
Additional Docs Submitted : 3rd May 2013 at VFS Bangalore
CO Telephone Interview: 17th Jul 2013
Queued for Final Decision: 17th Jul 2013 (Received an email from CO about Queuing)
Current Status: Awaiting for Visa Grant & following expat forum for update

Appreciate Naanu for creating and managing such a dynamic, interactive and useful blog. Been on toes following this blog from quite some time, Very excited to see forum updates and interactions. I will update the SS too 
Thanks every forum members for updates, This blog is the only way to track the Visa grants progress. Good Luck for members awaiting for Visa Grant Letter. And yes I also play Candy Crush Saga and Badminton to divert myself from the stress of long awaiting


----------



## jaiganesh

hi,
PMB, OZVisa, Yehdooriyan, Minu, Kanu, Riyaz

Any good news guyz


----------



## nannu

*Welcome and thank you*



DOL19122012 said:


> Hello All Forum Members,
> 
> My name is Sri, Here is my timeline
> 
> DOL: 19th Dec 2012
> CO Assigned: 12th Feb 2013
> Additional documents requested: Medicals, PCC, Photos of togetherness, proof of communication
> Travel to AU - TV: 2nd Mar to May 3rd
> Additional Docs Submitted : 3rd May 2013 at VFS Bangalore
> CO Telephone Interview: 17th Jul 2013
> Queued for Final Decision: 17th Jul 2013 (Received an email from CO about Queuing)
> Current Status: Awaiting for Visa Grant & following expat forum for update
> 
> Appreciate Naanu for creating and managing such a dynamic, interactive and useful blog. Been on toes following this blog from quite some time, Very excited to see forum updates and interactions. I will update the SS too
> Thanks every forum members for updates, This blog is the only way to track the Visa grants progress. Good Luck for members awaiting for Visa Grant Letter. And yes I also play Candy Crush Saga and Badminton to divert myself from the stress of long awaiting


Hey Sri,

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

I think you are giving me more credit than I deserve becausr I am not the one who created this forum or the SS. The SS was created by SRVJ and forum is maintained by the Moderators. I am just anoyher member here like any other .... it's just that I am active (or I should say overactive) on the forum and also help SRVJ in maintaining the SS. 

I will add your details to the SS, but I am sure we will not be seeing you here fir long. You are 2012 applicant and should be getting you visa very soon. 

Keep your fingers crossed and don't forget to tell us all when you get your visa!!!

Cheer
Nannu


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome*



DOL19122012 said:


> Hello All Forum Members,
> 
> My name is Sri, Here is my timeline
> 
> DOL: 19th Dec 2012
> CO Assigned: 12th Feb 2013
> Additional documents requested: Medicals, PCC, Photos of togetherness, proof of communication
> Travel to AU - TV: 2nd Mar to May 3rd
> Additional Docs Submitted : 3rd May 2013 at VFS Bangalore
> CO Telephone Interview: 17th Jul 2013
> Queued for Final Decision: 17th Jul 2013 (Received an email from CO about Queuing)
> Current Status: Awaiting for Visa Grant & following expat forum for update
> 
> Appreciate Naanu for creating and managing such a dynamic, interactive and useful blog. Been on toes following this blog from quite some time, Very excited to see forum updates and interactions. I will update the SS too
> Thanks every forum members for updates, This blog is the only way to track the Visa grants progress. Good Luck for members awaiting for Visa Grant Letter. And yes I also play Candy Crush Saga and Badminton to divert myself from the stress of long awaiting


_*Hi DOL19122012 ,

Welcome to the forum Sri, Please add your details to SS 
As you mentioned in your thread you are following this forum from quite a good time so be in touch and share any information you have regarding partner visa as your knowledge will help other forum member's.
And Please do not forget to update the SS when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.
Welcome again i hope, pray and wish you will receive visa in few days *_:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Minu

jaiganesh said:


> hi,
> PMB, OZVisa, Yehdooriyan, Minu, Kanu, Riyaz
> 
> Any good news guyz


Hey,

No news as yet will let u know once somethings come up


----------



## YehDooriyan

jaiganesh said:


> hi,
> PMB, OZVisa, Yehdooriyan, Minu, Kanu, Riyaz
> 
> Any good news guyz


Nope ....... 
nothing till now.... :smash:


----------



## singh_26

*Close to Receive Magic Email*



YehDooriyan said:


> Nope .......
> nothing till now.... :smash:


_*HI YehDooriyan,
You remind me of song ''Ye Dooriyan, From movie ''Love Aaj Kal''   
And back to topic you completed 101 days in queue so have patience this week or by end of this month i am pretty sure you will receive your visa grant mail. Ahc almost completed May file in queue so it is turn for June Files now. you never know May be you can receive letter today itself. So be positive and active on forum and keep checking your email.*_    :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DOL19122012

Thanks Nannu and Singh,

Appreciate SRVJ, Moderators and All forum members. Thanks for such a wonderful platform. 
I will keep my details updated. Nannu, Yes you are super active and its crediting the forum collaboration and updates, so keep going.
Singh: I will update the forum not only with the Visa updates also will participate in discussions  
--
Thanks for warm welcome... Good luck for quick visa grants, Touch wood! 
My prayers to for unlimited energy for AHC for to process Visa queue at speed of light


----------



## OZVISA

Minu said:


> Hey,
> 
> No news as yet will let u know once somethings come up


Nothing so far


----------



## Riyaaz

jaiganesh said:


> hi,
> PMB, OZVisa, Yehdooriyan, Minu, Kanu, Riyaz
> 
> Any good news guyz


Hi Jaiganesh, Nothing positive as of now.
Thanks for remembering & asking, will update for sure when I know anything.
Cheers...


----------



## YehDooriyan

singh_26 said:


> _*HI YehDooriyan,
> You remind me of song ''Ye Dooriyan, From movie ''Love Aaj Kal''
> And back to topic you completed 101 days in queue so have patience this week or by end of this month i am pretty sure you will receive your visa grant mail. Ahc almost completed May file in queue so it is turn for June Files now. you never know May be you can receive letter today itself. So be positive and active on forum and keep checking your email.*_    :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:



Hi singh_26

I know.. even i had the same song in mind when i created my id here!!
yeah.... trying hard to keep negatives off my mind!! :smash::smash::smash:


----------



## DOL19122012

*Only Medicine to keep away from long awaiting stress*

Play Candy Crush Saga, Play your favorite Sport, Follow Expat Forum, Watch Movies, allocate some time for your routine work (Though your mind doesnot allow you to concentrate you could try this, which gives you practice concentrate during stress and low times of your life).
If you have time, travelling is the best medicine, hangout with your cousins / friends. Finally read books else continue reading expat forum Blog 
Do not hangover to system, Switch over to mobile so that you could relax and still follow updates..
I wish there would be an iphone / Android App for this blog to follow... :mod:

Good Luck for your Visa :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nannu

Minu said:


> Hi nannu,
> 
> I mailed my CO 3 days back saying that I am in India n asked her my status n I got a mail from her saying my file is reaching the front of the queue for finalization so kindly wait for further intimation  thou am happy my tensions are hying more  :fingerscrossed:
> 
> jus tell me this will there be any delay if I give my change of address n number???
> what should I do?
> 
> Regards
> Minu


Minu , 

I don't think updating your address will make any difference in your application as long as you are still in India. 

But I would just that you dont change your number as of now, hold it till end of this month, because you are very close to getting your visa according to both DOL and DOQ, I wont be surprised if you receive your grant this week itself.

Plus your CO has written to you that you file is reaching front of the queue, so that is another positive sign. 

We all will be congratulating you very soon :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:

Nannu


----------



## Minu

nannu said:


> Minu ,
> 
> I don't think updating your address will make any difference in your application as long as you are still in India.
> 
> But I would just that you dont change your number as of now, hold it till end of this month, because you are very close to getting your visa according to both DOL and DOQ, I wont be surprised if you receive your grant this week itself.
> 
> Plus your CO has written to you that you file is reaching front of the queue, so that is another positive sign.
> 
> We all will be congratulating you very soon :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> Nannu


Hey nannu,

Yeah thts wht i was thinkin.. i should do the changes if any after i get my grant!


----------



## Minu

nannu said:


> Minu ,
> 
> I don't think updating your address will make any difference in your application as long as you are still in India.
> 
> But I would just that you dont change your number as of now, hold it till end of this month, because you are very close to getting your visa according to both DOL and DOQ, I wont be surprised if you receive your grant this week itself.
> 
> Plus your CO has written to you that you file is reaching front of the queue, so that is another positive sign.
> 
> We all will be congratulating you very soon :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> Nannu


Ha ha ha :fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_26

*Request & Prayer*

_*Hi AHC :wave: :wave: :wave:,
I know you people have lot of other official work's and you all are very hard working guys  
So give my all forum friend's a reason to smile by sending today's first Visa Grant Mail to any forum member.
And later on you can make us more happy by granting at least 5 to 10 lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: visa's today. Hey God (AHC) Please listen to me. *_
:amen: :xmascandle: :amen: :xmascandle: :amen: :xmascandle: ray2: :xmascandle: ray2: :xmascandle: ray2: :xmascandle:
*Cheers AHC* :tea: :tea: :tea:


----------



## saras712

Singh-266 You miss my post

Originally Posted by singh_26 View Post
HI merrylands,
Thanks a lot for apologizing in such a long way..Don't worry we all are here to clear each other question's and problem's. what i observe is this is not a first time i saw a thread like this from your side i know you are January applicant and it is very difficult to wait for such a long time. i respect your feeling's. but at the same time you also think we all are also in the same boat i mean frustrated, feeling sad from inside somewhere so threads sometime you post do take that frustration sadness out of our system and we are forced to write all this which we do not want. so i advised you earlier also please be generous to ask question's and ask them in a way that no one will feel bad about it. hope whatever i write you will understand and follow it from next time you post any thread. have a nice weekend and i wish and pray next week you will receive your visa grant mail and
If you are not happy with something i wrote above - Please ignore it.
cheers 

Hi Singh
Dont say we are in same boat DIAC will understand different way as boats are headache for them. :lol::lol::lol::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## singh_26

*Hello*



saras712 said:


> Singh-266 You miss my post
> 
> Originally Posted by singh_26 View Post
> Hi Harman 22,
> I am very happy. you are my 22.. Just chill guys Nannu please drink chilled water. And Merryland a generous advice to you please don't irritate any forum member here.ask question's but in a polite way. Today i came to know that nannu do get angry sometime so beware of nannu guys and girls or else you will not find any predictions from next time.
> 
> 
> Hi Singh
> Dont say we are in same boat DIAC will understand different way as boats are headache for them. :lol::lol::lol::dance::dance::dance:


_*HI Saras,
How are you ??? I am singh_26 not 266 
First of all. You followed wrong thread i did not mentioned boat in this   
Joking   
So we can change boat to tortoise as AHC is granting visa's like the speed of tortoise.*_    
_*Must say Really bad joke i am embarrassed*_


----------



## saras712

singh_26 said:


> _*HI Saras,
> How are you ???
> First of all. You followed wrong thread i did not mentioned boat in this
> Joking
> So we can change boat to tortoise as AHC is granting visa's like the speed of tortoise.*_


I knew you did not pointing boat that DIAC worrying but bit of fun to keep forum alive...anyways....still waiting for Co....have to go for walk see u an hour:bolt::bolt::bolt:


----------



## Pra-Rads

Hi all 

I got my visa grant lettet today:humble:

I have been waiting for my visa since 19 june 2012

Been thru a long long struggle to get this. 

Cant believe it has happened all of a sudden. I had no idea when i got med clearance. It was all of sufdrn 

Never been so happy in my life. Starting my married life after 16 months of marriage


----------



## spouse309

Pra-Rads said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my visa grant lettet today:humble:
> 
> I have been waiting for my visa since 19 june 2012
> 
> Been thru a long long struggle to get this.
> 
> Cant believe it has happened all of a sudden. I had no idea when i got med clearance. It was all of sufdrn
> 
> Never been so happy in my life. Starting my married life after 16 months of marriage


Congrats


----------



## balhary

Pra-Rads said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my visa grant lettet today:humble:
> 
> I have been waiting for my visa since 19 june 2012
> 
> Been thru a long long struggle to get this.
> 
> Cant believe it has happened all of a sudden. I had no idea when i got med clearance. It was all of sufdrn
> 
> Never been so happy in my life. Starting my married life after 16 months of marriage


Wow congrats .....
Mine is 1 June 2012 still waiting ...... Lucky u got it finally


----------



## dil482

Pra-Rads said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my visa grant lettet today:humble:
> 
> I have been waiting for my visa since 19 june 2012
> 
> Been thru a long long struggle to get this.
> 
> Cant believe it has happened all of a sudden. I had no idea when i got med clearance. It was all of sufdrn
> 
> Never been so happy in my life. Starting my married life after 16 months of marriage


Hi Pra-rads,

when is your final queue date???? would be great if you can share as i cannot see your details in SS.

cheers


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congratulations and Its time for Celebrations*

Pra-Rads, Congrats, Its time for celebrations. 
You are an inspiration and hope to many awaiting for Visa. 
Your DOL – 19/06/2012 , You waited for 15 months dealing with medical clearance to get visa makes you a kind of immortal in facing any challenges in the future. 
Now the doors are open for new world. Good Luck and Happy reunion with your spouse. 

layball:



Pra-Rads said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my visa grant lettet today:humble:
> 
> I have been waiting for my visa since 19 june 2012
> 
> Been thru a long long struggle to get this.
> 
> Cant believe it has happened all of a sudden. I had no idea when i got med clearance. It was all of sufdrn
> 
> Never been so happy in my life. Starting my married life after 16 months of marriage


----------



## Hoping

Got my grant letter today. Praise God  Thanks all for your support. April applicant's can start expecting now


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Pra-Rads said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my visa grant lettet today:humble:
> 
> I have been waiting for my visa since 19 june 2012
> 
> Been thru a long long struggle to get this.
> 
> Cant believe it has happened all of a sudden. I had no idea when i got med clearance. It was all of sufdrn
> 
> Never been so happy in my life. Starting my married life after 16 months of marriage


_*Hi Pra-Rads,
Congratulation to you and your family who waited for so long salute to you and your wife. Many Many congratulation to you again.*_ :rockon::rockon::rockon::first::first::first: lane: lane:lane::clap2::clap2::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2::thumb::thumb::thumb::car::car::car: :tea: :tea::tea:


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Hoping said:


> Got my grant letter today. Praise God  Thanks all for your support. April applicant's can start expecting now


_*Hi Hoping,
Many Many Congratulation to you and your family Hoping. Have a great life ahead. *_:rockon::rockon::rockon:opcorn:opcorn: opcorn::clap2::clap2: :clap2:lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: :car::car::car::tea::tea::tea::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## jaiganesh

Hoping said:


> Got my grant letter today. Praise God  Thanks all for your support. April applicant's can start expecting now


congrates frnd wish a very good life ahead


----------



## DOL19122012

*Hoping to Flying in reality, Congrats*

Hoping, You should be Flying now lane: 
With Hoping's Visa though, Its clear June Date of Queue applicants visa grants have started :wave:

layball:



Hoping said:


> Got my grant letter today. Praise God  Thanks all for your support. April applicant's can start expecting now


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations!!*



Hoping said:


> Got my grant letter today. Praise God  Thanks all for your support. April applicant's can start expecting now


Congratulations Hoping...... Have a Happy Married Life arty:arty:arty::whoo::whoo::whoo::clap2: :clap2: :clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::humble: :humble: :humble::humble::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:

*Now I am start HOPING that people will be congratulating me also in a few weeks *


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations!!*



Pra-Rads said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my visa grant lettet today:humble:
> 
> I have been waiting for my visa since 19 june 2012
> 
> Been thru a long long struggle to get this.
> 
> Cant believe it has happened all of a sudden. I had no idea when i got med clearance. It was all of sufdrn
> 
> Never been so happy in my life. Starting my married life after 16 months of marriage


*Congratulations Pra-Rads .... Have a blessed life with your partner !!!* 
 :rockon::rockon::rockon::whoo::whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## OZVISA

What is dol and doq for hoping


----------



## Srsrsrsr

OZVISA said:


> What is dol and doq for hoping


DOL 04/04/13 and DOQ 03/06/13.


----------



## DOL19122012

With reference to SS 

Date of Application Lodge is: 04/04/2013
Date of File in Queue is: 03/06/2013

layball:




OZVISA said:


> What is dol and doq for hoping


----------



## nannu

*Green List !!!*

*19 have flown away... lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane:lane: lane: lane:lane: lane: lane: lane:lane: *

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!! *
*Exceptional Case*
*1. Balhary* (Can't really guess when, because of the recent post by Balhary about additional docs.)

*Others*
*
1. Nanduu
2. Harman Cheema
3. Nkdangar
4. HPT
5. ama04138739
6. Kanu
7. Vaibhav9099
8. Ozvisa
9. Hoping
10. Rimz
11. Minu
12. YehDooriyan
13. PMB
14. dil482
15. Deepakabc
16. Meena
17. Msam
18. Suzan
19. Veena
20. Riyaz
21. CB
22. DOL19122012*

*Other Who received in September*
*
1. Arpita
2. Spousevisa
3. S S Reddy
4. tomi
5. Sdarri
6. Jasmine13Chd
7. NMAO
8. Sadface
9. Vaibhav9099e
10. Pra-Rads
*

*Inactive Users*
*1. Mounika
2. Bhawani82
3. Ud
4. Sus76
5. Kharel76*


----------



## nannu

*Check your TFN and Email*



OZVISA said:


> What is dol and doq for hoping


*OZVISA....Check your TFN and Email...You should be getting any moment now!!!*


----------



## jaiganesh

PMB, Minu, Yehdooriyan, Kanu, OZvisa

any good news to share


----------



## abhisek

Congrats people who have got it.....


----------



## manv1983

nannu said:


> *19 have flown away... lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane:lane: lane: lane:lane: lane: lane: lane:lane: *
> 
> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!! *
> *Exceptional Case*
> *1. Balhary* (Can't really guess when, because of the recent post by Balhary about additional docs.)
> 
> *Others*
> *
> 1. Nanduu
> 2. Harman Cheema
> 3. Nkdangar
> 4. HPT
> 5. ama04138739
> 6. Kanu
> 7. Vaibhav9099
> 8. Ozvisa
> 9. Hoping
> 10. Rimz
> 11. Minu
> 12. YehDooriyan
> 13. PMB
> 14. dil482
> 15. Deepakabc
> 16. Meena
> 17. Msam
> 18. Suzan
> 19. Veena
> 20. Riyaz
> 21. CB
> 22. DOL19122012*
> 
> *Other Who received in September*
> *
> 1. Arpita
> 2. Spousevisa
> 3. S S Reddy
> 4. tomi
> 5. Sdarri
> 6. Jasmine13Chd
> 7. NMAO
> 8. Sadface
> 9. Vaibhav9099e
> 10. Pra-Rads
> *
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> *1. Mounika
> 2. Bhawani82
> 3. Ud
> 4. Sus76
> 5. Kharel76*



Please update the new list as many of applicants already got visa !!


----------



## magicmo

Congrats!! Can I know when is ur dol/doq.. Your username doesn't exist in spreadsheet..


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Pra-Rads said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my visa grant lettet today:humble:
> 
> I have been waiting for my visa since 19 june 2012
> 
> Been thru a long long struggle to get this.
> 
> Cant believe it has happened all of a sudden. I had no idea when i got med clearance. It was all of sufdrn
> 
> Never been so happy in my life. Starting my married life after 16 months of marriage


_*Hi Pra-Rads, my heartiest congratulations to you.. have a happy married life ahead..:cheer2:*_


----------



## Srsrsrsr

nannu said:


> *19 have flown away... lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane:lane: lane: lane:lane: lane: lane: lane:lane: *
> 
> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!! *
> *Exceptional Case*
> *1. Balhary* (Can't really guess when, because of the recent post by Balhary about additional docs.)
> 
> *Others*
> *
> 1. Nanduu
> 2. Harman Cheema
> 3. Nkdangar
> 4. HPT
> 5. ama04138739
> 6. Kanu
> 7. Vaibhav9099
> 8. Ozvisa
> 9. Hoping
> 10. Rimz
> 11. Minu
> 12. YehDooriyan
> 13. PMB
> 14. dil482
> 15. Deepakabc
> 16. Meena
> 17. Msam
> 18. Suzan
> 19. Veena
> 20. Riyaz
> 21. CB
> 22. DOL19122012*
> 
> *Other Who received in September*
> *
> 1. Arpita
> 2. Spousevisa
> 3. S S Reddy
> 4. tomi
> 5. Sdarri
> 6. Jasmine13Chd
> 7. NMAO
> 8. Sadface
> 9. Vaibhav9099e
> 10. Pra-Rads
> *
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> *1. Mounika
> 2. Bhawani82
> 3. Ud
> 4. Sus76
> 5. Kharel76*


Hi Nannu,

Is there no room for us in ur list. I dont mean to be rude with any one. Last time I was giving general thought only without pointing to anyone. I know your list does work. So can you kindly include me and merrylands as well so we can also fly soon. . :


----------



## Hoping

Kindly update following details in SS for me
Dol: April 4 2013
Location : Chennai 
CO : Surbhi
TV applied : April 24 th
Granted .: may 1st.

I have submitted all documents including my medicals on dol itself.
Queued on the same date of CO allocation. I really appreciate the forum and its members for their valuable contribution. Your ideas and taughts helped me a lot. Above all thanks to my savior who helped me in this visa process. All the best for all who are waiting. Will surely pray for you


----------



## nannu

*Its nothing personal*



Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> Is there no room for us in ur list. I dont mean to be rude with any one. Last time I was giving general thought only without pointing to anyone. I know your list does work. So can you kindly include me and merrylands as well so we can also fly soon. . :


Hey Srsrsrsr, 

*If you haven't noticed, there is no room :nono: for me either*. 

The reason you and Merrylands or (any other user for that matter) are not on my list is not because somebody said something to me directly or indirectly. 

*Like it or not, agree or disagree , but my list is based on DOQ and according to my list July queued may have to wait till late October.* 

I have no personal grudges against anyone, and that will never be the reason for a user not being on my list. 

If this list goes off completely in these 2 weeks, then rest assured that both of you will be on my next list. 

Nannu


----------



## cute1987

balhary said:


> Wow congrats .....
> Mine is 1 June 2012 still waiting ...... Lucky u got it finally


_*Hi Balhary, I pray to God for a quick visa grant to you... ray:*_


----------



## mukund

jaiganesh said:


> PMB, Minu, Yehdooriyan, Kanu, OZvisa
> 
> any good news to share


Hi Jaiganesh,

No news as of now, keeping an eye on my mailbox.
Will keep everyone updated.
All the best !!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shilga

nannu said:


> Hey Srsrsrsr,
> 
> *If you haven't noticed, there is no room :nono: for me either*.
> 
> The reason you and Merrylands or (any other user for that matter) are not on my list is not because somebody said something to me directly or indirectly.
> 
> *Like it or not, agree or disagree , but my list is based on DOQ and according to my list July queued may have to wait till late October.*
> 
> I have no personal grudges against anyone, and that will never be the reason for a user not being on my list.
> 
> If this list goes off completely in these 2 weeks, then rest assured that both of you will be on my next list.
> 
> Nannu


Well said!!


----------



## garry020481

hi guys!!

an update for me , finally file qued today for final decision!!


----------



## nannu

manv1983 said:


> Please update the new list as many of applicants already got visa !!


*Wait...Wait....Wait... lets knock off this list first and then I'll put up a new one :thumb:*


----------



## Srsrsrsr

nannu said:


> Hey Srsrsrsr,
> 
> *If you haven't noticed, there is no room :nono: for me either*.
> 
> The reason you and Merrylands or (any other user for that matter) are not on my list is not because somebody said something to me directly or indirectly.
> 
> *Like it or not, agree or disagree , but my list is based on DOQ and according to my list July queued may have to wait till late October.*
> 
> I have no personal grudges against anyone, and that will never be the reason for a user not being on my list.
> 
> If this list goes off completely in these 2 weeks, then rest assured that both of you will be on my next list.
> 
> Nannu


So true Nannu. You are just amazing..
I saw DOL 19122012 whose DOQ is 17/07/2013 that's why I reckon you could add us as wel . Anyway would love be in your list soon and fly soon :fingerscrossed: Thank you once again.


----------



## nannu

*Username in SS*



mukund said:


> Hi Jaiganesh,
> 
> No news as of now, keeping an eye on my mailbox.
> Will keep everyone updated.
> All the best !!
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi Mukund ....What is your user name in the SS?

It will be highly appreciated if all users have same usernames in the SS and on the forum. That way it would be easier to track users and update the SS.

Nannu


----------



## kunrit

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> Is there no room for us in ur list. I dont mean to be rude with any one. Last time I was giving general thought only without pointing to anyone. I know your list does work. So can you kindly include me and merrylands as well so we can also fly soon. . :


Hey Nannu!! We too would love to see our name added to the list 

Also since April applications are being answered now wish that you and all of us get our grants soon.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Hoping said:


> Got my grant letter today. Praise God  Thanks all for your support. April applicant's can start expecting now


_*Hi Hoping, My heartiest congratulations to you... have a happy married life ahead…:cheer2:*_


----------



## mukund

Hi Nannu,

My SS name is PMB, Trying to change my name here also...can you please guide, where exactly I can change my name on forum as PMB. Thanks for your help

PMB


----------



## singh_26

*Hi*



nannu said:


> Hey Srsrsrsr,
> 
> *If you haven't noticed, there is no room :nono: for me either*.
> 
> The reason you and Merrylands or (any other user for that matter) are not on my list is not because somebody said something to me directly or indirectly.
> 
> *Like it or not, agree or disagree , but my list is based on DOQ and according to my list July queued may have to wait till late October.*
> 
> I have no personal grudges against anyone, and that will never be the reason for a user not being on my list.
> 
> If this list goes off completely in these 2 weeks, then rest assured that both of you will be on my next list.
> 
> Nannu


_*HI Nannu,
As per my observation Srsrsrsr and Merryland are old applicant's so we do saw thing's like where applicant's crossed more then 7 month's generally no DOQ theory apply on those. i do not want to start that debate again on DOQ and DOL just want to give hope to Srsrsrsr and Merryland that they both can receive Visa grant anytime. So be positive and hope for the best guys. The world is full of uncertainties.*_ :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nannu

*Being jealous is not a good thing*



Srsrsrsr said:


> So true Nannu. You are just amazing..
> I saw DOL 19122012 whose DOQ is 17/07/2013 that's why I reckon you could add us as wel . Anyway would love be in your list soon and fly soon :fingerscrossed: Thank you once again.


*You have started it again and I don't want to join this bandwagon of Arguments, Finger pointing and being jealous of others *

*I will not :nono: post any explanation or justification to your allegations after this. * 

All 2012 (except klight12) applicant are on the list because AHC was planning to process 2012 applications in August and most of them were granted. The remaining, I am assuming will be granted in September. 

If you insist, I will be more than happy to put your name in the list, but that may not guarantee you the visa before those who are already on the list because as I said earlier... *I am not an AHC employee or an agent.*

If want the list to be kept genuine, then *both YOU and I will have to wait for this list to finish.*


----------



## nannu

mukund said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> My SS name is PMB, Trying to change my name here also...can you please guide, where exactly I can change my name on forum as PMB. Thanks for your help
> 
> PMB


You may not be able to change it on the forum, but I can change it in the SS.


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations!!*



garry020481 said:


> hi guys!!
> 
> an update for me , finally file qued today for final decision!!


*Congratulations...garry!!!*


----------



## Srsrsrsr

singh_26 said:


> _*HI Nannu,
> As per my observation Srsrsrsr and Merryland are old applicant's so we do saw thing's like where applicant's crossed more then 7 month's generally no DOQ theory apply on those. i do not want to start that debate again on DOQ and DOL just want to give hope to Srsrsrsr and Merryland that they both can receive Visa grant anytime. So be positive and hope for the best guys. The world is full of uncertainties.*_ :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


HEhehe no singh jee no more debate now  Thank you for your words.


----------



## mukund

Okay Nannu, You can change it in SS , if that's convenient for everyone.
Thanks !


----------



## Waiting4Oct

You are doing a great job Nannu. Do keep it up 

I can understand the frustrations of many ppl around as the wait is really excruciating 

Hope n pray everybody gets their visas within 5 months of DOL...


----------



## balhary

Uhhhhh finally .after 15 month
.... GOT GRANT LETTER TODAY 
Thanks for ur support guys


----------



## kunrit

Congrats balhary!

Very happy to know you got the visa. Long drawn struggle ending finally in ur favor. 

lane: lane: lane:


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations!!*



balhary said:


> Uhhhhh finally .after 15 month
> .... GOT GRANT LETTER TODAY
> Thanks for ur support guys


*Great News!!!!

You finally have it and I am Really happy for you!!!

You have WON the battle.!!! *:fencing::fencing::fencing::fencing::fencing: :first: :whoo::whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::humble::humble::humble::humble: arty:arty:arty: :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congratulations, Great news!*

Congrats, :angel: Time to Fly...
lane: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
Have Fun :music: 
Good Luck Balhary 



balhary said:


> Uhhhhh finally .after 15 month
> .... GOT GRANT LETTER TODAY
> Thanks for ur support guys


----------



## nannu

*Post of the day*

*20 have flown away... lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane:lane: lane: lane:lane: lane: lane: lane:lane: lane: *

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!! *
*Exceptional Case*
*1. Balhary* *(Finally off the list)*

*Others*
*
1. Nanduu
2. Harman Cheema
3. Nkdangar
4. HPT
5. ama04138739
6. Kanu
7. Vaibhav9099
8. Ozvisa
9. Hoping
10. Rimz
11. Minu
12. YehDooriyan
13. PMB
14. dil482
15. Deepakabc
16. Meena
17. Msam
18. Suzan
19. Veena
20. Riyaz
21. CB
22. DOL19122012*

*Other Who received in September*
*
1. Arpita
2. Spousevisa
3. S S Reddy
4. tomi
5. Sdarri
6. Jasmine13Chd
7. NMAO
8. Sadface
9. Vaibhav9099e
10. Pra-Rads
*

*Inactive Users*
*1. Mounika
2. Bhawani82
3. Ud
4. Sus76
5. Kharel76*


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulation...*



balhary said:


> Uhhhhh finally .after 15 month
> .... GOT GRANT LETTER TODAY
> Thanks for ur support guys


_*Hi Balhary, My heartiest congratulations to you... have a happy married life ahead…*_:cheer2:


----------



## spouse309

balhary said:


> Uhhhhh finally .after 15 month
> .... GOT GRANT LETTER TODAY
> Thanks for ur support guys


Congratsssssss😄😄😄😄😄😄
I can't able to see your details in the SS.
Wat's your DOL and DOQ.


----------



## nannu

spouse309 said:


> Congratsssssss😄😄😄😄😄😄
> I can't able to see your details in the SS.
> Wat's your DOL and DOQ.


Hi spouse309

Balhary 
DOL	01-Jun-2012 
DOQ 06-Mar-13

ALMOST 16 MONTHS


----------



## spouse309

nannu said:


> Hi spouse309
> 
> Balhary
> DOL	01-Jun-2012
> DOQ 06-Mar-13
> 
> ALMOST 16 MONTHS


Thanks nannu


----------



## abhisek

balhary said:


> Uhhhhh finally .after 15 month
> .... GOT GRANT LETTER TODAY
> Thanks for ur support guys


Balhary, 
Congrats!!!!
Very happy and glad to know u got it finally...


----------



## YehDooriyan

balhary said:


> Uhhhhh finally .after 15 month
> .... GOT GRANT LETTER TODAY
> Thanks for ur support guys


Many many congratulations..... arty::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
All the very best !!!


----------



## Becky26

balhary said:


> Uhhhhh finally .after 15 month
> .... GOT GRANT LETTER TODAY
> Thanks for ur support guys


My heartiest congratulations to you and your partner!!! You deserve it. 
lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :becky::becky::becky::becky:


Have a great life ahead.
Take care.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## mhnmj

Hi forum
Need urgent advice 
My co called and asked for my pcc of UAE as I was a resident of the country for some months.
It is taking around 2 or more weeks to be done from india and had to be submitted in person coz it required fingerprints of the applicant .The other option I have is to visit UAE and do the processes in personal which will take 2-3 working days
As per my doc advice I cant travel after 5 oct.(currently 28 wks preg)
All I want to take the fastest and shortest was without risks. as both the options are costing me same.
Anybody in similar situation plz advice.


----------



## aarvee

Balhary, Pra-Rads and Hoping.. Congratulations..
A Very Long wait and Lot of Prayers answered.. especially for Balhary and Pra-Rads.
Hoping, glad that you have opened the June queue.. .. Happy for you..

Have a wonderful life ahead.. Cheers!
Now lets all on the forum hope for a great week ahead!


----------



## chiragb

*September-2013(Open)*

*Month :* *September-2013 *


*Days So Far(16-09-2013) *: *16*


*Grant so Far :**20 *

_(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface,HPT,Rimz,AussieBoy,sdarri,Deepakabc,Ama04138739,Harman Cheema,S S Reddy,Vaibhav9099,Jasmine13Chd,balhary,pra-rads,hoping) _


*Public holiday *:*5 *


*Working days:** 11 *


*20 Down in 11 Working Days*


----------



## ps2013

balhary said:


> Uhhhhh finally .after 15 month
> .... GOT GRANT LETTER TODAY
> Thanks for ur support guys


Congratulationssssss ....!!!!!
I really need to learn patience from u...i m getting frustrated already n u waited fr soo long...!!!
Wish u a happy married life ahead...all d best


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



balhary said:


> Uhhhhh finally .after 15 month
> .... GOT GRANT LETTER TODAY
> Thanks for ur support guys


_*Hello My friend Balhary ,
Many many Congratulation to you and your wife.Have a happy married life ahead brother.
You are like a true symbol of patience for each and every forum and spread sheet member.
:yo: Hats off to you and your's wife patience.
And i specially thanks to nannu which keep your name in her prediction list to keep everyone knows about you and support you at regular times whenever you need it.
Best of luck for your future and i pray ray2: that no one else should wait for so long to meet his/her partner in future. 
Cheers for your visa grant *_:tea: 
lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2::thumb::thumb::car::car::car::drum::drum: :first::first::whoo::whoo::rockon::rockon:


----------



## balhary

Thank you so much for your wishes friends especially NANNU who kept me on her list and 
because of this forum I could hold up for that long, really helpful


----------



## shilga

balhary said:


> Thank you so much for your wishes friends especially NANNU who kept me on her list and
> because of this forum I could hold up for that long, really helpful


farewell friend. Cheers.arty:


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hello all 
It was such a good day..
Longggg awaited visas were finally granted
God bless the couples who have so much patience to go through all this..
Now its your moment..
Live it to the fullest
All the best..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Any june applicants
Mra rana
Sreej raj
Amj
Anybody with co ?


----------



## nkdangar

balhary said:


> Uhhhhh finally .after 15 month
> .... GOT GRANT LETTER TODAY
> Thanks for ur support guys


*Congratulations!!!!*


----------



## sree-raj

*Confused how, AHC works.*

I do not want to sound negative but want to know if others are in similar stage as me.

As indicated in the spreadsheet, I am into my 90th day, with no CO assigned yet. I can see a lot of them are over 100 days and still waiting for a CO. However, I am not sure if they havent updated the spreadheet.

I sent an email to AHC asking about when I might get a CO assigned and this is the message I got back as a reply.

*"Dear Client,

Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Citizenship.

We acknowledge that your personal circumstances are difficult however a decision to bring forward the assessment of your application would disadvantage other applicants in circumstances which may be as equally compelling as your own. 

Please be assured that the Department of Immigration will process your application as soon as possible. 

We hope that this information would be of assistance."*


Last night, a friend of mine, who applied in mid or end of July called me to say he was assigned a CO and now asked to attend medicals.

I thought July applicants were being assigned with a CO with in a week or so. His case was a wait for 2 months while mine is 3 months and still counting.

Now my question goes back as per the AHC's email. How would allocating CO to my file, which is 3 month old, would disadvantage other applicants which the files lodged a month or so after me are being processed already?

Any good discussions in this path?


----------



## abhisek

sree-raj said:


> I do not want to sound negative but want to know if others are in similar stage as me.
> 
> As indicated in the spreadsheet, I am into my 90th day, with no CO assigned yet. I can see a lot of them are over 100 days and still waiting for a CO. However, I am not sure if they havent updated the spreadheet.
> 
> I sent an email to AHC asking about when I might get a CO assigned and this is the message I got back as a reply.
> 
> *"Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Citizenship.
> 
> We acknowledge that your personal circumstances are difficult however a decision to bring forward the assessment of your application would disadvantage other applicants in circumstances which may be as equally compelling as your own.
> 
> Please be assured that the Department of Immigration will process your application as soon as possible.
> 
> We hope that this information would be of assistance."*
> 
> 
> Last night, a friend of mine, who applied in mid or end of July called me to say he was assigned a CO and now asked to attend medicals.
> 
> I thought July applicants were being assigned with a CO with in a week or so. His case was a wait for 2 months while mine is 3 months and still counting.
> 
> Now my question goes back as per the AHC's email. How would allocating CO to my file, which is 3 month old, would disadvantage other applicants which the files lodged a month or so after me are being processed already?
> 
> Any good discussions in this path?


Hey,
It is really a mystery as to how AHC works...as far as I know they try to work within the timelines they give and if they ate not able to do for any reason,they just send you a standard response and there is nothing further which can be done....
I am sorry if you don't like what i said, but it is a reality...


----------



## sree-raj

Amaanisingh said:


> Any june applicants
> Mra rana
> Sreej raj
> Amj
> Anybody with co ?


Hi Amaanisingh,

Nope not yet..


----------



## manv1983

I think the processing is according to Date of Queue but if you have already exceeded 200 days then you get preference !! Thats the way I guess !!


----------



## iwrox

hey nannu, would you please be able to add my partner to the list
when you are able to and if you think that they may be getting their visa soon.
I am not entirely sure of the details but will add to SS soon and inform you of the dates.
Thankyou


----------



## nkdangar

sree-raj said:


> I do not want to sound negative but want to know if others are in similar stage as me.
> 
> As indicated in the spreadsheet, I am into my 90th day, with no CO assigned yet. I can see a lot of them are over 100 days and still waiting for a CO. However, I am not sure if they havent updated the spreadheet.
> 
> I sent an email to AHC asking about when I might get a CO assigned and this is the message I got back as a reply.
> 
> *"Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Citizenship.
> 
> We acknowledge that your personal circumstances are difficult however a decision to bring forward the assessment of your application would disadvantage other applicants in circumstances which may be as equally compelling as your own.
> 
> Please be assured that the Department of Immigration will process your application as soon as possible.
> 
> We hope that this information would be of assistance."*
> 
> 
> Last night, a friend of mine, who applied in mid or end of July called me to say he was assigned a CO and now asked to attend medicals.
> 
> I thought July applicants were being assigned with a CO with in a week or so. His case was a wait for 2 months while mine is 3 months and still counting.
> 
> Now my question goes back as per the AHC's email. How would allocating CO to my file, which is 3 month old, would disadvantage other applicants which the files lodged a month or so after me are being processed already?
> 
> Any good discussions in this path?


*
Thats not the answer to your question you asked, it is a standard answer which is given for so many questions when they don't have anything else to say! 
I got the same answer when I asked about the rough idea on how long would it take when i crossed 90 days in queue!!*


----------



## saras712

sree-raj said:


> I do not want to sound negative but want to know if others are in similar stage as me.
> 
> As indicated in the spreadsheet, I am into my 90th day, with no CO assigned yet. I can see a lot of them are over 100 days and still waiting for a CO. However, I am not sure if they havent updated the spreadheet.
> 
> I sent an email to AHC asking about when I might get a CO assigned and this is the message I got back as a reply.
> 
> *"Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Citizenship.
> 
> We acknowledge that your personal circumstances are difficult however a decision to bring forward the assessment of your application would disadvantage other applicants in circumstances which may be as equally compelling as your own.
> 
> Please be assured that the Department of Immigration will process your application as soon as possible.
> 
> We hope that this information would be of assistance."*
> 
> 
> Last night, a friend of mine, who applied in mid or end of July called me to say he was assigned a CO and now asked to attend medicals.
> 
> I thought July applicants were being assigned with a CO with in a week or so. His case was a wait for 2 months while mine is 3 months and still counting.
> 
> Now my question goes back as per the AHC's email. How would allocating CO to my file, which is 3 month old, would disadvantage other applicants which the files lodged a month or so after me are being processed already?
> 
> Any good discussions in this path?


Hi SRee RAJ
I am also July first week applicant but havnt got Co...but we already submitted Medical and PCC along with application...but havnt heard anything.....Hope this week or next week..


----------



## iwrox

have added partner's details to SS


----------



## singh_26

*Hello CO*



sree-raj said:


> I do not want to sound negative but want to know if others are in similar stage as me.
> 
> As indicated in the spreadsheet, I am into my 90th day, with no CO assigned yet. I can see a lot of them are over 100 days and still waiting for a CO. However, I am not sure if they havent updated the spreadheet.
> 
> I sent an email to AHC asking about when I might get a CO assigned and this is the message I got back as a reply.
> 
> *"Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Citizenship.
> 
> We acknowledge that your personal circumstances are difficult however a decision to bring forward the assessment of your application would disadvantage other applicants in circumstances which may be as equally compelling as your own.
> 
> Please be assured that the Department of Immigration will process your application as soon as possible.
> 
> We hope that this information would be of assistance."*
> 
> 
> Last night, a friend of mine, who applied in mid or end of July called me to say he was assigned a CO and now asked to attend medicals.
> 
> I thought July applicants were being assigned with a CO with in a week or so. His case was a wait for 2 months while mine is 3 months and still counting.
> 
> Now my question goes back as per the AHC's email. How would allocating CO to my file, which is 3 month old, would disadvantage other applicants which the files lodged a month or so after me are being processed already?
> 
> Any good discussions in this path?


_*HI Sree-raj,
Your concern is right as everyone wants to know how AHC Works ?
But the main thing is we do not want to know how AHC Works if they will grant us Visa Grant within the prescribe time which they mentioned in their website and what they told us while lodging visa application.
So Sree-raj as you have completed the time line given by AHC That is 10 -12 weeks for CO allocation you did what every one do you emailed AHC but what reply you got is nothing of your use.
But at the same time you have SS as reference with you if you look at SS Dan85, Badshah, ABS369, Cute1987 and Augu2013 got Co allocated only after they crossed 90 days so this is a good help for you to stay calm and wait for the right time to come. It may take 1 or 15 days for CO to contact you.
i know for writing it is easy but in actual wait it is too difficult.
It happened to me when i was waiting for CO allocated to me first i waited for 60 days then i saw SS and forum and get an idea that AHC is focusing more on 2012 and early 2013 applicant's. so i waited till 70 days and lost my patience completely and called AHC but i got same reply as everyone is getting now. Thanks to Nannu who helped me to understand that we have to wait and we can not do nothing about it instead of wait.
So why not wait with a big smile on your face.(these are my own words  )
i write almost a complete story but did not answer your question yet so here we come to conclusion. AHC do not work as we predict they have their own set of rules and standards which is at the same time good for some applicant's and even worse for some other applicant's but it is a matter of time when you will be on good side of AHC.
If you see the current scenario AHC is more eager to clear all old applicant's whether it is January , February or March or april so they are buying time from new applicant's like you. so that they can clear all old applicant's first then totally focus on new application's.
And where ever things come of allocation CO to July Applicant's prior to june . So AHC do not want any applicant suffer delay in visa grant because of medical backlog thatswhy they changed their process from july. i do not know why they selected july month only to start their new process may be their financial year starts from july thatswhy they selected july month. but it does not mean july applicant's will receive visa before june or may applicant's. their application's will also take same time for visa grant as may or june applicant's.
I am sorry guys this is a very long thread sorry again but i think Sree-raj needs this explanation for have some more patience till CO assigned to him. hope you all forum friend's bear me for this. *_


----------



## iwrox

anything yet guys?


----------



## Spousevisa

YIPPPEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS BALHARY!!!!!!!!! REALLY HAPPY FOR YOU YAAR ... HAVE A GREAT LIFE IN AUSTRALIA :cheer2:




balhary said:


> Uhhhhh finally .after 15 month
> .... GOT GRANT LETTER TODAY
> Thanks for ur support guys


----------



## iwrox

Hey guys, I'd like to know when my partners application was lodged for final que, like the date
but I'm not sure how to get in contact with the CO. I have emailed them and they replied to me but the next time I emailed to find out the date that it was qued on, I didn't recieve a reply.
Is there anyway I can call and find out?


----------



## jaiganesh

guys any good news


----------



## singh_26

*AHC Number*



iwrox said:


> Hey guys, I'd like to know when my partners application was lodged for final que, like the date
> but I'm not sure how to get in contact with the CO. I have emailed them and they replied to me but the next time I emailed to find out the date that it was qued on, I didn't recieve a reply.
> Is there anyway I can call and find out?


_*HI iwrox,
call AHC at this number Dial 011-41221000 and press 1 & 2 simultaneously. Wait for some 10 to 20 mins till operator pick your call then give reference of you email and ask him/her that you did no received any reply from your CO or who ever you sent that email. hope this helps . *_


----------



## Harman cheema

Lakh khushiyan paat shaiyan je satgur nadar karre.. Congrats to balhary, hoping and Pra rads...have a good one..


----------



## balhary

Spousevisa said:


> YIPPPEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS BALHARY!!!!!!!!! REALLY HAPPY FOR YOU YAAR ... HAVE A GREAT LIFE IN AUSTRALIA :cheer2:


Thanks for ur support spousevisa It was really tough time to deal with.


----------



## Spousevisa

Hi Pra-Rads,

CONGRATULATIONS!!! HAVE A GREAT LIFE 



Pra-Rads said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my visa grant lettet today:humble:
> 
> I have been waiting for my visa since 19 june 2012
> 
> Been thru a long long struggle to get this.
> 
> Cant believe it has happened all of a sudden. I had no idea when i got med clearance. It was all of sufdrn
> 
> Never been so happy in my life. Starting my married life after 16 months of marriage


----------



## cute1987

*Top in queue for this week Visa grants... lane:

Kanu ................ DOL: 15/02/2013 ..... DOQ: 29/05/2013
Ozvisa .............. DOL: 13/03/2013 ..... DOQ: 01/06/2013
Riyaz ................ DOL: 17/12/2012 ..... DOQ: 07/06/2013
Minu ................. DOL: 06/03/2013 ..... DOQ: 07/06/2013
YehDooriyan ..... DOL: 11/03/2013 ..... DOQ: 07/06/2013
Mukund ............ DOL: 27/03/2013 ..... DOQ: 07/06/2013	
Dil482 ............... DOL: 21/12/2012 ..... DOQ: 10/06/2013

​According to the date of lodgement, Riyaz, Dil482 and Kanu may get priority in visa grants... *


----------



## merrylands

cute1987 said:


> *Top in queue for this week Visa grants... lane:
> 
> Kanu ................ DOL: 15/02/2013 ..... DOQ: 29/05/2013
> Ozvisa .............. DOL: 13/03/2013 ..... DOQ: 01/06/2013
> Riyaz ................ DOL: 17/12/2012 ..... DOQ: 07/06/2013
> Minu ................. DOL: 06/03/2013 ..... DOQ: 07/06/2013
> YehDooriyan ..... DOL: 11/03/2013 ..... DOQ: 07/06/2013
> Mukund ............ DOL: 27/03/2013 ..... DOQ: 07/06/2013
> Dil482 ............... DOL: 21/12/2012 ..... DOQ: 10/06/2013
> 
> ​According to the date of lodgement, Riyaz, Dil482 and Kanu may get priority in visa grants... *


It seems that as per the DOL following will be the priority 

Suzan
Vinsan
MaSS21
Bhawani82
RPSingh
Imirage
klight12
Qwer
Visaoz
Riyaz
Sims
DOL19122012
Dil482
Sowjanya
Hari rimal
Alok
Merrylands
Srsrsrsr
Sus76
Kharel76
Spouse309

Correct me if I am wrong - I agree that some of these could not have been updated on the SS.


----------



## chiragb

merrylands said:


> It seems that as per the DOL following will be the priority
> 
> Suzan
> Vinsan
> MaSS21
> Bhawani82
> RPSingh
> Imirage
> klight12
> Qwer
> Visaoz
> Riyaz
> Sims
> DOL19122012
> Dil482
> Sowjanya
> Hari rimal
> Alok
> Merrylands
> Srsrsrsr
> Sus76
> Kharel76
> Spouse309
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong - I agree that some of these could not have been updated on the SS.


_*Not Active Users*: 
Hari rimal
Alok
Sus76
Kharel76
Spouse309
Sowjanya
Visaoz
Qwer
RPSingh
Bhawani82
MaSS21
Vinsan_
**********************************************************
**********************************************************
_*Active Users: *
Merrylands
Dil482
Srsrsrsr
DOL19122012
klight12
Imirage
Sims
Riyaz
Srsrsrsr
Suzan_


----------



## iwrox

2 more hours to go


----------



## Minu

cute1987 said:


> *Top in queue for this week Visa grants... lane:
> 
> Kanu ................ DOL: 15/02/2013 ..... DOQ: 29/05/2013
> Ozvisa .............. DOL: 13/03/2013 ..... DOQ: 01/06/2013
> Riyaz ................ DOL: 17/12/2012 ..... DOQ: 07/06/2013
> Minu ................. DOL: 06/03/2013 ..... DOQ: 07/06/2013
> YehDooriyan ..... DOL: 11/03/2013 ..... DOQ: 07/06/2013
> Mukund ............ DOL: 27/03/2013 ..... DOQ: 07/06/2013
> Dil482 ............... DOL: 21/12/2012 ..... DOQ: 10/06/2013
> 
> ​According to the date of lodgement, Riyaz, Dil482 and Kanu may get priority in visa grants... *


how u sayin it????


----------



## shilga

there are too many new theorist on the forum now.


----------



## spouse309

chiragb said:


> _*Not Active Users*:
> Hari rimal
> Alok
> Sus76
> Kharel76
> Spouse309
> Sowjanya
> Visaoz
> Qwer
> RPSingh
> Bhawani82
> MaSS21
> Vinsan_
> **********************************************************
> **********************************************************
> _*Active Users: *
> Merrylands
> Dil482
> Srsrsrsr
> DOL19122012
> klight12
> Imirage
> Sims
> Riyaz
> Srsrsrsr
> Suzan_


Hi chiragb
Iam active on this forum and eagerly waiting for my visa.


----------



## chiragb

spouse309 said:


> Hi chiragb
> Iam active on this forum and eagerly waiting for my visa.


Sorry .. please ignore your name from list . Cheers


----------



## chiragb

shilga said:


> there are too many new theorist on the forum now.


True, dont see anything wrong with it


----------



## cute1987

*May be you are right...*



merrylands said:


> It seems that as per the DOL following will be the priority
> 
> Suzan
> Vinsan
> MaSS21
> Bhawani82
> RPSingh
> Imirage
> klight12
> Qwer
> Visaoz
> Riyaz
> Sims
> DOL19122012
> Dil482
> Sowjanya
> Hari rimal
> Alok
> Merrylands
> Srsrsrsr
> Sus76
> Kharel76
> Spouse309
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong - I agree that some of these could not have been updated on the SS.


Hi Merrylands,

Since I think that the current visa grant style of AHC is as per file queue date (the date when you complete the documents and clear medicals) so my list of is also based of date of queue stat of the SS...


----------



## cute1987

Minu said:


> how u sayin it????


Hi Minu,

List is created on the basis of the stat of SS… current visa grant style of the AHC and above all to boost the morale of those forum mates who can get their visa any time as per their file queue date…:thumb:


----------



## merrylands

cute1987 said:


> Hi Merrylands,
> 
> Since I think that the current visa grant style of AHC is as per file queue date (the date when you complete the documents and clear medicals) so my list of is also based of date of queue stat of the SS...


My response was only regarding "According to the date of lodgement, Riyaz, Dil482 and Kanu may get priority in visa grants... "

I have no comments and/or arguments on the opinion that of visa grant as per the file que date - which should not have happen as per the emails sent by AHC.

Still, it seems you have to amend the list for based on the DoQ as follows 
(Information based on the SS Data availaible)
abhi_n
Tejiverma
Aps1777
Neerusiri
Piyu
Qwer
MaSS21
Imirage
Vinsan
RPSingh
Sowjanya
Salam
Vbab
Muchim
Visaoz


----------



## Dimple1404

i am active also on the ss sheet, please can someone have a look at my file on SS as i cant access from work, name is vishii

Thanks


----------



## cute1987

shilga said:


> there are too many new theorist on the forum now.


Hi Shilga, I am not a new theorist on this forum, I created the list only to boost the morale of those forum mates who can get their visa any time as per their file queue date…


----------



## singh_26

*Prediction's*



shilga said:


> there are too many new theorist on the forum now.


_*HI Shilga,
Please do not make any statement's which will create mis understanding between you and other forum member's.
Yes there are too may predictionist on forum and that is good for all of us. for example current scenario is Nannu prediction's is almost coming true for everyone on forum so everyone likes her thread's whenever she post her new prediction list and i am very thankful to her for doing such a great work for each and everyone on this forum because it gives positive hopes to every forum member.
May be after some time her theory gets wrong and the other member who is making prediction his/her predictions comes true. so it is beneficial for all of us as we do have lot of member's here who can analyze the AHC Working procedure and predict who can receive visa grant in next few days.
And moreover it is not a duty of someone to post his/her prediction's. It is a voluntary work which i am happy to see people are doing here by spending his/her time on analyzing SS data. which is good. I know you didn't post that thread in a negative way and do not want everyone to start a new topic which is of no use to anyone here.Just a request to everyone. This forum belongs to each and every forum member more then forum administrator because we are the one who keep this forum alive always night or day does not matter to us. anytime anyone post a question here he/she gets reply with in a seconds. so be positive guys and post threads which create positive vibes among all of us.
Cheers to all forum member's *_


----------



## Harman cheema

singh_26 said:


> _*HI Shilga,
> Please do not make any statement's which will create mis understanding between you and other forum member's.
> Yes there are too may predictionist on forum and that is good for all of us. for example current scenario is Nannu prediction's is almost coming true for everyone on forum so everyone likes her thread's whenever she post her new prediction list and i am very thankful to her for doing such a great work for each and everyone on this forum because it gives positive hopes to every forum member.
> May be after some time her theory gets wrong and the other member who is making prediction his/her predictions comes true. so it is beneficial for all of us as we do have lot of member's here who can analyze the AHC Working procedure and predict who can receive visa grant in next few days.
> And moreover it is not a duty of someone to post his/her prediction's. It is a voluntary work which i am happy to see people are doing here by spending his/her time on analyzing SS data. which is good so do not take it in a negative sense and also i know you didn't post that thread in a negative way and do not want everyone to start a new topic which is of no use to anyone here.Just a request to everyone this forum belongs to each and every forum member more then forum administrator because we are the one who keep this forum alive always night or day does not matter to us. anytime anyone post a question here he/she gets reply with in a seconds. so be positive guys and post threads which create positive atmosphere vibes among all of us.
> Cheers to all forum member's *_


22 wah..


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



Harman cheema said:


> 22 wah..


_*Hi Cheema 22,
Thanks*_


----------



## nannu

*Thank you Singh ji*



singh_26 said:


> _*HI Shilga,
> Please do not make any statement's which will create mis understanding between you and other forum member's.
> Yes there are too may predictionist on forum and that is good for all of us. for example current scenario is Nannu prediction's is almost coming true for everyone on forum so everyone likes her thread's whenever she post her new prediction list and i am very thankful to her for doing such a great work for each and everyone on this forum because it gives positive hopes to every forum member.
> May be after some time her theory gets wrong and the other member who is making prediction his/her predictions comes true. so it is beneficial for all of us as we do have lot of member's here who can analyze the AHC Working procedure and predict who can receive visa grant in next few days.
> And moreover it is not a duty of someone to post his/her prediction's. It is a voluntary work which i am happy to see people are doing here by spending his/her time on analyzing SS data. which is good. I know you didn't post that thread in a negative way and do not want everyone to start a new topic which is of no use to anyone here.Just a request to everyone. This forum belongs to each and every forum member more then forum administrator because we are the one who keep this forum alive always night or day does not matter to us. anytime anyone post a question here he/she gets reply with in a seconds. so be positive guys and post threads which create positive vibes among all of us.
> Cheers to all forum member's *_


Thank you Singh ji


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome*



nannu said:


> Thank you Singh ji


*Hi Nannu Ji,
My Pleasure.. You are doing lot of good work Thanks to you And you are Welcome Always*


----------



## Harman cheema

Punjabi gang rocks...


----------



## singh_26

*Hi 22*



Harman cheema said:


> Punjabi gang rocks...


_*Cheema 22,
Punjabi batteries always fully Charged*_


----------



## Minu

cute1987 said:


> Hi Minu,
> 
> List is created on the basis of the stat of SS… current visa grant style of the AHC and above all to boost the morale of those forum mates who can get their visa any time as per their file queue date…:thumb:


awsm thanks :thumb: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## iwrox

I'm stuck on level 29 in candy crush.
play it a few times and get frustrated with it, give up and come back to it later
like an addict. saw someone else was playing it who posted on here and was on level 100+.
anyway hoping for a stampede of grants to come through today


----------



## Waiting4Oct

*Ahc*

Although I do understand that AHC is flooded with applications and they are doing te best they can to clear all applications as soon as possible, as a visa applicant specially for spouse/partner visa the wait is frustrating as you have to stay continents away from your partner.

Wish AHC would allow volunteers so that we could help them in processing. Win win really... they get extra hands to handle their workload and us get faster visas :loco:


----------



## nannu

Waiting4Oct said:


> Although I do understand that AHC is flooded with applications and they are doing te best they can to clear all applications as soon as possible, as a visa applicant specially for spouse/partner visa the wait is frustrating as you have to stay continents away from your partner.
> 
> Wish AHC would allow volunteers so that we could help them in processing. Win win really... they get extra hands to handle their workload and us get faster visas :loco:


Good initiative Waiting4Oct, none of us thought of it before. 

Have you given ur details in the SS? If yes, what's the user name?


----------



## Waiting4Oct

Thanks Nannu 

I could not update SS as I cant access it from work 
Here are my dates. Could you help me update it?

DOL: 22/04/2013
CO Assigned: 17/06/2013
DOQ: 10/07/2013

Hope DOG(date of grant) is in Sep sometime


----------



## singh_26

*Thought For All Of Us*

_*Hi Forum Friend's,
Good Morning  So i start a day with this nice thought:
"Our prime purpose in this life is to help others. And if you can't help them, at least don't hurt them." 
*_


----------



## nannu

Waiting4Oct said:


> Thanks Nannu
> 
> I could not update SS as I cant access it from work
> Here are my dates. Could you help me update it?
> 
> DOL: 22/04/2013
> CO Assigned: 17/06/2013
> DOQ: 10/07/2013
> 
> Hope DOG(date of grant) is in Sep sometime


Done!!! Added to SS.


----------



## kunrit

*c'mon april applications*

Nannu, with April applications being granted I do see a ray of hope. I believe your number might come soon seeing your DOL as early April. Hope your and others' numbers start coming soon...will give us late April applicants strength & faith... anda:anda:


----------



## jaiganesh

Hi
Mukund, OZvisa, Yeh dooriyan, Minu, Kanu, Dil482 and Riya Z

common guys any update share the good news.


----------



## iwrox

stepped out, what's happening? how is everyone?


----------



## Riyaaz

jaiganesh said:


> Hi
> Mukund, OZvisa, Yeh dooriyan, Minu, Kanu, Dil482 and Riya Z
> 
> common guys any update share the good news.


Hi Jai Ganesh,
Nothing yet, I called AHC on Monday and got the same standard response, I said that I know my file is in Q and i didn't call to hear that, My case officer is on extended leave till end of october, nobody bothers about my file Blah Blah, the operator put me on hold and after a couple of minutes she apologizes and says that the immigration department head is unavailable, i am passing on your details to them and you will get email on your file update.
Today around 1:30 PM somebody called from AHC and was speaking like a customer care exec/ operator and i asked him about my file he goes with standard reply of 12 months.
I told him that one of my friend got his wifes visa whose file was qued up on 3rd June and mine was 7 june, he goes every case is different, i advised that yes i agree with with you everyone has different story that story expires when the file is qued up and at such stage of process story has nothing to do only decisions should be expected.
then he says you can expect something next month, i will follow up with your file.
Thats all the update.
Thanks...


----------



## jaiganesh

Riyaaz said:


> Hi Jai Ganesh,
> Nothing yet, I called AHC on Monday and got the same standard response, I said that I know my file is in Q and i didn't call to hear that, My case officer is on extended leave till end of october, nobody bothers about my file Blah Blah, the operator put me on hold and after a couple of minutes she apologizes and says that the immigration department head is unavailable, i am passing on your details to them and you will get email on your file update.
> Today around 1:30 PM somebody called from AHC and was speaking like a customer care exec/ operator and i asked him about my file he goes with standard reply of 12 months.
> I told him that one of my friend got his wifes visa whose file was qued up on 3rd June and mine was 7 june, he goes every case is different, i advised that yes i agree with with you everyone has different story that story expires when the file is qued up and at such stage of process story has nothing to do only decisions should be expected.
> then he says you can expect something next month, i will follow up with your file.
> Thats all the update.
> Thanks...


Don't feel down. Its really hard to predict how AHC works. But i hope you will get your visa soon. As per my guess you shall get the visa not later than 2nd october.
All the best be active on forum
good luck


----------



## preet17

Awww again AHC slept..please GOD some superpowers for AHC officers again..


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Waiting4Oct said:


> Although I do understand that AHC is flooded with applications and they are doing te best they can to clear all applications as soon as possible, as a visa applicant specially for spouse/partner visa the wait is frustrating as you have to stay continents away from your partner.
> 
> Wish AHC would allow volunteers so that we could help them in processing. Win win really... they get extra hands to handle their workload and us get faster visas :loco:





nannu said:


> Good initiative Waiting4Oct, none of us thought of it before.
> 
> Have you given ur details in the SS? If yes, what's the user name?



I guess AHC works superactive only on Mondays... rest of the days they will be jus thinking to whom we need to give the grants and all..

They are not understanding which process do they need to follow.. so thy'll be doing a group discussions from tue-fri to finalise which process they need to follow .And that decison we can see it on Monday.. hhhmmmm

As waiting4oct said, yes they need volunteers very badly to help us to get our VISA grants... 

But we all are not required, Nannu alone can resolve this situation.. If Nannu is one of the AHC member then we wud hv got our Visa grants long long back...


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Is there any way to know who is our SCO. When I called AHC and asked about senoir case officer they denied to give me info. Cant wait cant wait cant wait any more.


----------



## Riyaaz

Dont know why AHC does not reveal the name of SCO i too asked them a couple of times.


----------



## nannu

Riyaaz said:


> Dont know why AHC does not reveal the name of SCO i too asked them a couple of times.


SCO's name is not disclosed because the SCO is allocated only when you reach front of queue, until then there is no SCO assigned to your file. So they can't give you a name.

Same process like CO allocation, you get it only when your turn comes.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

nannu said:


> SCO's name is not disclosed because the SCO is allocated only when you reach front of queue, until then there is no SCO assigned to your file. So they can't give you a name.
> 
> Same process like CO allocation, you get it only when your turn comes.


Hi Nannu,

How are you. So does this mean our file is still with CO or something. Your reply will be highly appreciated.


----------



## singh_26

*Sco*



Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> How are you. So does this mean our file is still with CO or something. Your reply will be highly appreciated.


_*Hi Srsrsrsr,
what i understand till now is once CO checked all the document's or you can say when CO is finished with intiall checks then file will be placed in queue and that queue means our file is not with CO and not even SCO allocated to our file as it is in queue. So once it reached to SCO then he will go through with the file again and if SCO has any question's or if need any additional documents then SCO will contact again our CO. In case of additional documents file will return to CO and after we submit documents then again CO will check the document's and send to SCO but his time i think processing of our file will be fast then normal.
This all is my own assumption hope it will be helpful for other forum member's to understand how AHC work's*_


----------



## nannu

*A case Study For you*



Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> How are you. So does this mean our file is still with CO or something. Your reply will be highly appreciated.


*No, file is not with the CO. File is waiting in a new line for SCO allocation.*

*Here is a case study, that will I am sure help you under stand the process better 

Have you ever visited a self service restaurant (McDonald's is best example) , *

You first stand in a queue to order your food and Pay for food. 
That is like waiting for your turn to get your CO

Once you pay, the person at the counter gives you a order no. and asks you to wait in another line till your turn comes 
That is like CO forwarding your file to queue for final decision

Then, In the new queue, when people in from of you in get their order and move away, your turn comes and you get your food.
That is like you getting the SCO and SCO taking a decision on your application

Some time order's places after you get served before you, because their order was simple than your and it was possible for the chef to prepare it more quickly 
That is like some applicant whose file was queued later but still get the visa before others

Now, I hope that you have understand the process and if you still don't get it, I hope you will at least appreciate the efforts that I have put in to make you understand :nod:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Srsrsrsr,
> what i understand till now is once CO checked all the document's or you can say when CO is finished with intiall checks then file will be placed in queue and that queue means our file is not with CO and not even SCO allocated to our file as it is in queue. So once it reached to SCO then he will go through with the file again and if SCO has any question's or if need any additional documents then SCO will contact again our CO. In case of additional documents file will return to CO and after we submit documents then again CO will check the document's and send to SCO but his time i think processing of our file will be fast then normal.
> This all is my own assumption hope it will be helpful for other forum member's*_


Thank you singh Jee for your reply. Hope we get visa soon...)):fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_26

*Visa Grant*



Srsrsrsr said:


> Thank you singh Jee for your reply. Hope we get visa soon...)):fingerscrossed:


_*HI Srsrsrsr,
You Have completed 75 days in queue. just have some more patience as you are close to receive your visa grant letter.*_    :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

nannu said:


> *No, file is not with the CO. File is waiting in a new line for SCO allocation.*
> 
> *Here is a case study, that will I am sure help you under stand the process better
> 
> Have you ever visited a self service restaurant (McDonald's is best example) , *
> 
> You first stand in a queue to order your food and Pay for food.
> That is like waiting for your turn to get your CO
> 
> Once you pay, the person at the counter gives you a order no. and asks you to wait in another line till your turn comes
> That is like CO forwarding your file to queue for final decision
> 
> Then, In the new queue, when people in from of you in get their order and move away, your turn comes and you get your food.
> That is like you getting the SCO and SCO taking a decision on your application
> 
> Some time order's places after you get served before you, because their order was simple than your and it was possible for the chef to prepare it more quickly
> That is like some applicant whose file was queued later but still get the visa before others
> 
> Now, I hope that you have understand the process and if you still don't get it, I hope you will at least appreciate the efforts that I have put in to make you understand :nod:


Hehe ofcourse I appreciate your every efforts you made in this forum nannu. Thank you for your time. God Bless all..))


----------



## Srsrsrsr

singh_26 said:


> _*HI Srsrsrsr,
> You Have completed 75 days in queue. just have some more patience as you are close to receive your visa grant letter.*_    :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Thank you thank you singh jee..


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome*



Srsrsrsr said:


> Thank you thank you singh jee..


_*Welcome Welcome Srsrsrsr G *_


----------



## nannu

Riyaaz said:


> Hi Jai Ganesh,
> Nothing yet, I called AHC on Monday and got the same standard response, I said that I know my file is in Q and i didn't call to hear that, My case officer is on extended leave till end of october, nobody bothers about my file Blah Blah, the operator put me on hold and after a couple of minutes she apologizes and says that the immigration department head is unavailable, i am passing on your details to them and you will get email on your file update.
> Today around 1:30 PM somebody called from AHC and was speaking like a customer care exec/ operator and i asked him about my file he goes with standard reply of 12 months.
> I told him that one of my friend got his wifes visa whose file was qued up on 3rd June and mine was 7 june, he goes every case is different, i advised that yes i agree with with you everyone has different story that story expires when the file is qued up and at such stage of process story has nothing to do only decisions should be expected.
> then he says you can expect something next month, i will follow up with your file.
> Thats all the update.
> Thanks...



Hi Riyaz...I don't mean to create any confusion, but are you sure about the DOQ 07-Jun-13. Did you get an email from CO about queuing, or is it an approximate date.


----------



## OZVISA

Running out of patience nearing 110 days in queue. Called ahc to ask if they can be a bit fast as our first marriage anniversary is on 25 sep but to ko avail. Just a standard reply.. So hopeless running out af patience...


----------



## singh_26

*Hello Wake Up Friend's*

_*HI All My Dear Forum Friend's,

Don't be sad, frustrate, i hope AHC will open the Flood gates and let the flow of Visa same as it was day before yesterday. So be active guys on forum Check your emails check your tfn status. i am sure we will surely receive some good news from atleast one of our forum friend today but at the same time we expect more and more visa grants today.
So Friend's let Keep the hopes alive. AHC employess came back from their lunch break so now may be indian food will show some miracle and change their minds so that we will hear something good from our forum friend's.*_  :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed::thumb::thumb::thumb::grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug::amen::amen::amen:ray2: ray2: ray2:


----------



## jaiganesh

lets hope they don,t fall asleep after lunch break


----------



## Riyaaz

Srsrsrsr said:


> Is there any way to know who is our SCO. When I called AHC and asked about senoir case officer they denied to give me info. Cant wait cant wait cant wait any more.





nannu said:


> Hi Riyaz...I don't mean to create any confusion, but are you sure about the DOQ 07-Jun-13. Did you get an email from CO about queuing, or is it an approximate date.


Hi Nannu,
Its correct date, when i called them in 2nd week of june they said 7th June, and on Monday 16th Sept i checked with them they said the same. I am pretty sure that it is 7/6/2013.


----------



## merrylands

OZVISA said:


> Running out of patience nearing 110 days in queue. Called ahc to ask if they can be a bit fast as our first marriage anniversary is on 25 sep but to ko avail. Just a standard reply.. So hopeless running out af patience...


Don't want to be rude to any one - I would definitely wish you could be together for the anniversary. Can't imagine being separate on the first anniversary.

But, your case or problem would make almost no difference to them processing visa - I believe. AHC officers come to office only with their mind, keeping their heart at home and go by the book - as much as possible. These issues for them are not compassionate reasons for faster processing of your visa. Don't know if they have any reasons that would be compassionate enough for priority processing ??

May god give them power to think beyond the standard textbook answer.

On a separate note, these days celebrities and politicians alike have their authorized page on Facebook and Twitter. Would have been a lot better if AHC could make one. Definitely there are a lot helping hand on this forum to help AHC setup that.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> Don't want to be rude to any one - I would definitely wish you could be together for the anniversary. Can't imagine being separate on the first anniversary.
> 
> But, your case or problem would make almost no difference to them processing visa - I believe. AHC officers come to office only with their mind, keeping their heart at home and go by the book - as much as possible. These issues for them are not compassionate reasons for faster processing of your visa. Don't know if they have any reasons that would be compassionate enough for priority processing ??
> 
> May god give them power to think beyond the standard textbook answer.
> 
> On a separate note, these days celebrities and politicians alike have their authorized page on Facebook and Twitter. Would have been a lot better if AHC could make one. Definitely there are a lot helping hand on this forum to help AHC setup that.


Good thinking marreyland. Hope they can feel our pain.


----------



## ps2013

Hi guys
Can anyone give me the link of public holidays of Ahc??


----------



## Srsrsrsr

ps2013 said:


> Hi guys
> Can anyone give me the link of public holidays of Ahc??


Public holidays - Australian High Commission

Here is the link.


----------



## nannu

*List of Holidays*



ps2013 said:


> Hi guys
> Can anyone give me the link of public holidays of Ahc??


Here it is
Public holidays - Australian High Commission


----------



## merrylands

Seems the AHC are sleeping - not granting any visas 

But what happened to the forum members.

Or are all of them ringing AHC to check their current status.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> Seems the AHC are sleeping - not granting any visas
> 
> But what happened to the forum members.
> 
> Or are all of them ringing AHC to check their current status.


Certainly AHC are having good time without granting any visa past few days. 

Common AHC give us some visas shine(Visas ...give us some visas rain...give us another chance to congratulate our forum member once again....


----------



## vjmelb

I applied for visa in sep 2012, Its been a year.
Since June I am being told that my application is in queue. Is there anyone who has been granted visa recently, and when did you apply.

WHat should I do, Every time I apply their response is the same


----------



## Minu

Hey All,

I got my visa     yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee  thank u for ur support


----------



## nannu

vjmelb said:


> I applied for visa in sep 2012, Its been a year.
> Since June I am being told that my application is in queue. Is there anyone who has been granted visa recently, and when did you apply.
> 
> WHat should I do, Every time I apply their response is the same


Hi vjmelb,

June queued applicants have started getting visa from past few days, you can expect your visa soon.

Since you have completed 12 months standard processing, feel free to call & email your CO and bug him about when you'll get it, bu be polite. 
Don't lose hope, soon you'll get it and we'll congratulate you.

We are all here to support each other !!!
Cheers
Nannu


----------



## ps2013

Minu said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got my visa     yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee  thank u for ur support


COngratulations......finally someone got the visa today..!!
Have a blessed life .


----------



## preet17

Minu said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got my visa     yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee  thank u for ur support


Gr8 congrats...ve a great life ahead...


----------



## nannu

Minu said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got my visa     yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee  thank u for ur support


*
Congratulations Minu.......have a happy married life..:clap2::clap2::clap2::humble::humble: :humble::drum:eace: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Happy for you!! *


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Minu said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got my visa     yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee  thank u for ur support


_*HI MInu,
Congratulation to you and your family ..have a happy married life ahead. 
At last today is not a dry day for forum cheers friend's *_ :whoo::whoo::car::car::tea::tea::rockon::rockon: opcorn: opcorn::clap2::clap2:lane:lane: :cheer2: :cheer2::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## Amaanisingh

Minu said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got my visa     yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee  thank u for ur support


Congrats...
Have a great life..


----------



## kunrit

Minu said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got my visa     yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee  thank u for ur support



Congratzz Minu!!! 
Finally you end the two day drought ... :first::first:

From the spread-sheet it seems that you had been to Australia on a TV. Please could you tell when you returned to India..


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Minu said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got my visa     yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee  thank u for ur support


_*:cheer2: Hi Minu, my heartiest congratulation to you… :cheer2: wish you all the best for a happy married life... :cheer2:*_


----------



## shilga

Minu said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got my visa     yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee  thank u for ur support


Congrats!   :cheer2:


----------



## Minu

Thank u all so much.. esp nannu! Thanks a ton


----------



## KRA

Minu said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got my visa     yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee  thank u for ur support



Congrats Minu Have a wonderful life ahead with your loved one


----------



## vhm342

*Visa Granted..........Praise the lord*

Dol: 29-01-2013
Co : 19-03-2013
Dqe: 9-7-2013

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## nannu

vhm342 said:


> *Visa Granted..........Praise the lord*
> 
> Dol: 29-01-2013
> Co : 19-03-2013
> Dqe: 9-7-2013
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


*Congratulation ........Have a happy married life !!!!* :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## nannu

vhm342 said:


> *Visa Granted..........Praise the lord*
> 
> Dol: 29-01-2013
> Co : 19-03-2013
> Dqe: 9-7-2013
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


Hi Vhm342, Are you sure about the date file was queued 09-Jul-13? Did you get an email from CO or is it an approximate date?


----------



## ps2013

vhm342 said:


> *Visa Granted..........Praise the lord*
> 
> Dol: 29-01-2013
> Co : 19-03-2013
> Dqe: 9-7-2013
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


congratulations....!!!!!!


----------



## vhm342

nannu said:


> Hi Vhm342, Are you sure about the date file was queued 09-Jul-13? Did you get an email from CO or is it an approximate date?


Nannu,
Got email from CO, File queued on 8-7-13.
Thanks for your great support.....hope god grants visa for all applicants.


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



vhm342 said:


> *Visa Granted..........Praise the lord*
> 
> Dol: 29-01-2013
> Co : 19-03-2013
> Dqe: 9-7-2013
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


:cheer2:_* Hi vhm342, my heartiest congratulation to you… :cheer2: wish you all the best for a happy married life... :cheer2:*_


----------



## Becky26

vhm342 said:


> *Visa Granted..........Praise the lord*
> 
> Dol: 29-01-2013
> Co : 19-03-2013
> Dqe: 9-7-2013
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


Congratulations!


----------



## Becky26

Minu said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got my visa     yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee  thank u for ur support



Congratulations!!


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congratulations*

Congrats VHM342

Its your big day today. With your visa grant we see June Queue applicants visas are being granted, Am also excited as my turn for is nearing 

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:

Great! Check for good deals for one way ticket to AU. From Sep till Jan the Airfares are expensive, Hope you will find a good deal. Have a great time. 

lane:

Good Luck!

Sri 



vhm342 said:


> *Visa Granted..........Praise the lord*
> 
> Dol: 29-01-2013
> Co : 19-03-2013
> Dqe: 9-7-2013
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congracts*

Congrats Minu.. Have a great life in Australia.. 

Happy to see June date of queue applicants moving ...

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck

lane:

Sri



Minu said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got my visa     yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee  thank u for ur support


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



vhm342 said:


> *Visa Granted..........Praise the lord*
> 
> Dol: 29-01-2013
> Co : 19-03-2013
> Dqe: 9-7-2013
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


_*Many Many Congratulation vhm342. have a great life ahead and happy reunion.
it seems ahc changed their working timings or we can say visa grant mail sending timings *_    
lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::thumb::thumb: :car::car::tea::tea::drum::drum::rockon::rockon: :whoo::whoo::clap2::clap2::santa::santa:


----------



## merrylands

vhm342 said:


> *Visa Granted..........Praise the lord*
> 
> Dol: 29-01-2013
> Co : 19-03-2013
> Dqe: 9-7-2013
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


Congratulations !!!!!
Happy for you.

Its a good thing that they have started the July que one as well.

Also, AHC has got another grant off from the normal ones - at least from our view guessing on previous trend.

I think AHC are purposely having some random off the dates so that forum couldn't get any clue on their dates. Or, on the rare and unlikely case, we are looking on the wrong parameters and thinking that they are wrong.


----------



## vhm342

merrylands said:


> Congratulations !!!!!
> Happy for you.
> 
> Its a good thing that they have started the July que one as well.
> 
> Also, AHC has got another grant off from the normal ones - at least from our view guessing on previous trend.
> 
> I think AHC are purposely having some random off the dates so that forum couldn't get any clue on their dates. Or, on the rare and unlikely case, we are looking on the wrong parameters and thinking that they are wrong.



Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon... 

In fact yesterday sent a email to CO asking why all the applicants of Feb, March are getting visa, while I have been waiting from Jan. so I asked how AHC works whether based on DOL or DOQ. please explain?
So by evening VISA granted.


----------



## saras712

Congrets Minu and Vhm342:whoo::whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## nkdangar

vhm342 said:


> *Visa Granted..........Praise the lord*
> 
> Dol: 29-01-2013
> Co : 19-03-2013
> Dqe: 9-7-2013
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


*Congo!!!*


----------



## nkdangar

*Congratulations!!*



Minu said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got my visa     yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee  thank u for ur support


:fencing:Happy Win, finally your case is:closed_2:


----------



## merrylands

vhm342 said:


> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your support ..........
> I wish all the very best to everyone waiting for their visas and hope you all meet your partners v soon...
> 
> In fact yesterday sent a email to CO asking why all the applicants of Feb, March are getting visa, while I have been waiting from Jan. so I asked how AHC works whether based on DOL or DOQ. please explain?
> So by evening VISA granted.


It seems you have to post the draft of the email on the forum so that all waiting since Jan or earlier can use that as a template resend that and get granted.

Definitely, its your luck and can't say any more. 

Personally, I don't even prefer to ring them wait for long on the phone and at the end get their standard reply that is not what I want to hear. Being on the internet for this long, I definitely know more of those ******** standards. Any way thats all to AHC but still won't make any change on the way it is.

Fingers crossed for myself and all other waiting out there.

May god give AHC power for better performance.


----------



## klight12

*congrats*

congrats guys on getting visas.......Today we will get more visas as i saw dream last night that i am getting visa


----------



## OZVISA

klight12 said:


> congrats guys on getting visas.......Today we will get more visas as i saw dream last night that i am getting visa


I see it every night my frd


----------



## merrylands

OZVISA said:


> I see it every night my frd


I sometimes even see it during the day - if I take nap.

This visa is driving me crazy - don't know how long it will drag me.


----------



## chiragb

*September-2013 (Open)*

*Month :* *September-2013 *


*Days So Far(18-09-2013) *: *18*


*Grant so Far :**22 *

_(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface,HPT,Rimz,AussieBoy,sdarri,Deepakabc,Ama04138739,Harman Cheema,
S S Reddy,Vaibhav9099,Jasmine13Chd,balhary,pra-rads,hoping,vhm342,minu) _


*Public holiday *:*5 *


*Working days:** 13 *


*22 Down in 13 Working Days*


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> Congratulations !!!!!
> Happy for you.
> 
> Its a good thing that they have started the July que one as well.
> 
> Also, AHC has got another grant off from the normal ones - at least from our view guessing on previous trend.
> 
> I think AHC are purposely having some random off the dates so that forum couldn't get any clue on their dates. Or, on the rare and unlikely case, we are looking on the wrong parameters and thinking that they are wrong.[/
> 
> Hurray they are granting visas for July applicant as well. According to DOL and DOQ our turn is not far now. Hope we get visa today as well.
> 
> Congrats to both of you minu and Vhm342.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

vjmelb said:


> I applied for visa in sep 2012, Its been a year.
> Since June I am being told that my application is in queue. Is there anyone who has been granted visa recently, and when did you apply.
> 
> WHat should I do, Every time I apply their response is the same


Hi vjmel. It really a long wait. Is there any issues with your case. I mean any circumstances that it is taking this long you wanna share with us.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Srsrsrsr said:


> merrylands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations !!!!!
> Happy for you.
> 
> Its a good thing that they have started the July que one as well.
> 
> Also, AHC has got another grant off from the normal ones - at least from our view guessing on previous trend.
> 
> I think AHC are purposely having some random off the dates so that forum couldn't get any clue on their dates. Or, on the rare and unlikely case, we are looking on the wrong parameters and thinking that they are wrong.[/
> 
> Hurray they are granting visas for July applicant as well. According to DOL and DOQ our turn is not far now. Hope we get visa today as well.
> 
> Congrats to both of you minu and Vhm342.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I mean july DOQ as well. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Click to expand...


----------



## vjmelb

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hi vjmel. It really a long wait. Is there any issues with your case. I mean any circumstances that it is taking this long you wanna share with us.


No, they just asked for pending docs which i agree i sent late in 50 days but i had sent everything in Jan 2013 and my medical was done in dec2012, when i enquired about status CO said he is waiting for medical reports from sydney.
I dont know why medical was delayed so much . Injune end co said he is no longer working in tht department but my application is in queue for decision, and gave other mailbox id for further enquiry. Since then it is in queue


----------



## merrylands

vjmelb said:


> No, they just asked for pending docs which i agree i sent late in 50 days but i had sent everything in Jan 2013 and my medical was done in dec2012, when i enquired about status CO said he is waiting for medical reports from sydney.
> I dont know why medical was delayed so much . Injune end co said he is no longer working in tht department but my application is in queue for decision, and gave other mailbox id for further enquiry. Since then it is in queue


Why not try to go to the general inquiry and check via email.

Could be that your application is lost between the CO's 

Any thing can happen for AHC - anything.


----------



## shilga

vhm342 said:


> *Visa Granted..........Praise the lord*
> 
> Dol: 29-01-2013
> Co : 19-03-2013
> Dqe: 9-7-2013
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


Congrats   arty ::grouphug:


----------



## jaiganesh

looking upon the case of vhm342 AHC has considered DOL instead of DOQ. Hope from now on they consider DOL.


----------



## OZVISA

Visa visa visa when will u come visa.......


----------



## nkdangar

OZVISA said:


> Visa visa visa when will u come visa.......


*SOON SOON SOON:angel:*


----------



## KRA

vhm342 said:


> *Visa Granted..........Praise the lord*
> 
> Dol: 29-01-2013
> Co : 19-03-2013
> Dqe: 9-7-2013
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


Congratulations ....Have a gr8 life ahead


----------



## Srsrsrsr

jaiganesh said:


> looking upon the case of vhm342 AHC has considered DOL instead of DOQ. Hope from now on they consider DOL.


If they have considered DOL, 2012 applicant as well as me merrylands and further more applicant would be happy at this moment with visa grant. I think we are ahead of vhm342 in both DOL and DOQ. I am not trying to be jealous. Just figuring how mysterious this AHC is.

So we keep on guessing till we get that not golden diamond letter. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## chiragb

Srsrsrsr said:


> If they have considered DOL, 2012 applicant as well as me merrylands and further more applicant would be happy at this moment with visa grant. I think we are ahead of vhm342 in both DOL and DOQ. I am not trying to be jealous. Just figuring how mysterious this AHC is.
> 
> So we keep on guessing till we get that not golden diamond letter. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Very well explain by Nannu here

Please take a time to read it again


----------



## mukund

*Visa Grant*

Hi Guys !!!

Finally got my Visa Grant Mail. 

Thank God and thank you guys for all your support.

Wish u all good luck.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

chiragb said:


> Very well explain by Nannu here
> 
> Please take a time to read it again


Yes I read that very rich info from nannu already my friend. I am just wondering about the AHC mysterious work. Also I mentioned that I amnot trying to be jealous coz I knew that someone might come up with these kind of post already. Please dont take my post negatively as we are assuming how AHC works here. We have witness DOQ trend from past 4 5 months that's why I gave that opinion. Neither DOQ nor DOL everything depends upon our fate.

Sorry chiragb if I had said something wrong there.


----------



## shilga

mukund said:


> Hi Guys !!!
> 
> Finally got my Visa Grant Mail.
> 
> Thank God and thank you guys for all your support.
> 
> Wish u all good luck.


Congrats!   arty: :grouphug:


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations!!*



mukund said:


> Hi Guys !!!
> 
> Finally got my Visa Grant Mail.
> 
> Thank God and thank you guys for all your support.
> 
> Wish u all good luck.


*Congratulations Mukund (PMB)......Have a happy married life *:humble::humble::humble::rockon::rockon::rockon:eace:eace:eace::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ps2013

mukund said:


> hi guys !!!
> 
> Finally got my visa grant mail.
> 
> Thank god and thank you guys for all your support.
> 
> Wish u all good luck.


congratulations


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congratulations, Its time for Celebrations!*

Hi Mukund,

Congrats, Good Luck for new world of Joy...

lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:

Sri



mukund said:


> Hi Guys !!!
> 
> Finally got my Visa Grant Mail.
> 
> Thank God and thank you guys for all your support.
> 
> Wish u all good luck.


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



mukund said:


> Hi Guys !!!
> 
> Finally got my Visa Grant Mail.
> 
> Thank God and thank you guys for all your support.
> 
> Wish u all good luck.


_*HI Mukund,
Many Many Congratulation To you. Have a Happy Married life ahead. Enjoy Rest of your life in australia *_
:whoo: :whoo::drum::drum::humble::humble::rockon::rockon:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2: :thumb: :thumb::car::car::santa::santa:


----------



## KRA

mukund said:


> Hi Guys !!!
> 
> Finally got my Visa Grant Mail.
> 
> Thank God and thank you guys for all your support.
> 
> Wish u all good luck.


Congratulations Mukund :rockon:


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



mukund said:


> Hi Guys !!!
> 
> Finally got my Visa Grant Mail.
> 
> Thank God and thank you guys for all your support.
> 
> Wish u all good luck.


*Hi Mukund, heartiest congratulations to you... wish you a happy married life mate…:cheer2:*


----------



## mukund

Thanks everyone....its a very special day for us in two ways...
Got visa and also its my husbands Birthday today...We got the best possible gift..
Will Pray for all of you...keep the hopes high...but can truly understand how difficult each second is. God bless all.

Mukund's Wife


----------



## cute1987

Srsrsrsr said:


> If they have considered DOL, 2012 applicant as well as me merrylands and further more applicant would be happy at this moment with visa grant. I think we are ahead of vhm342 in both DOL and DOQ. I am not trying to be jealous. Just figuring how mysterious this AHC is.
> 
> So we keep on guessing till we get that not golden diamond letter. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


*Hi Srsrsrsr, as vhm342, you can also send an email to your CO asking him/her that February & March applicants are now getting their visas whilst you, a January applicant is still waiting for his visa… no forum member can ever help you on your this query...*


----------



## Srsrsrsr

mukund said:


> Thanks everyone....its a very special day for us in two ways...
> Got visa and also its my husbands Birthday today...We got the best possible gift..
> Will Pray for all of you...keep the hopes high...but can truly understand how difficult each second is. God bless all.
> 
> Mukund's Wife


Congrats Mukund. Best ever gift..Good on you AHC.:violin:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

cute1987 said:


> *Hi Srsrsrsr, as vhm342, you can also send an email to your CO asking him/her that February & March applicants are now getting their visas whilst you, a January applicant is still waiting for his visa… no forum member can ever help you on your this query...*


Yes I know no one can do anything there except sharing the views. If anyone could do, they would do for themselves isn't it. I am fine. I will wait and wait till I get visa.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Thank you for your kind suggestion.


----------



## jaiganesh

congrats mukund a lot.

next on pipe lines are Kanu, OZvisa,Yehdooriyan, Riyaz and Dil 482

i think OZVISA and KANU should call/mail AHC regarding status of the file.

all best guyz


----------



## nannu

*Green List !!!*

*23 have flown away... lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane:lane: lane: lane:lane: lane: lane: lane:lane: lane: lane: lane:lane: *

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!! *
*Exceptional Case*
*1. Balhary* *(Finally off the list)*

*Others*
*
1. Nanduu
2. Harman Cheema
3. Nkdangar
4. HPT
5. ama04138739
6. Kanu
7. Vaibhav9099
8. Ozvisa
9. Hoping
10. Rimz
11. Minu
12. YehDooriyan
13. PMB
14. dil482
15. Deepakabc
16. Meena
17. Msam
18. Suzan
19. Veena
20. Riyaz
21. CB
22. DOL19122012*

*Other Who received in September*
*
1. Arpita
2. Spousevisa
3. S S Reddy
4. tomi
5. Sdarri
6. Jasmine13Chd
7. NMAO
8. Sadface
9. Vaibhav9099e
10. Pra-Rads
11. Vhm324
*

*Inactive Users*
*1. Mounika
2. Bhawani82
3. Ud
4. Sus76
5. Kharel76*


----------



## cute1987

mukund said:


> Thanks everyone....its a very special day for us in two ways...
> Got visa and also its my husbands Birthday today...We got the best possible gift..
> Will Pray for all of you...keep the hopes high...but can truly understand how difficult each second is. God bless all.
> 
> Mukund's Wife


*Hi Mukund, God blessed your husband with his best birthday gift... wish a happy birthday to your husband... *ray:


----------



## cute1987

OZVISA said:


> Visa visa visa when will u come visa.......


_*Hi OZVISA, be positive mate... very shortly you are also getting your visa…  *_


----------



## OZVISA

cute1987 said:


> _*Hi OZVISA, be positive mate... very shortly you are also getting your visa…  *_


Thx cute1987. I have checked my tfn 100 times today


----------



## chiragb

*September-2013(Open)*

*Month :* *September-2013 *


*Days So Far(19-09-2013) *: *19*


*Grant so Far :**23 *

_(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface,HPT,Rimz,AussieBoy,sdarri,Deepakabc,Ama04138739,Harman Cheema,
S S Reddy,Vaibhav9099,Jasmine13Chd,balhary,pra-rads,hoping,vhm342,minu,Mukund) _


*Public holiday *:*5 *


*Working days:** 14 *


*23 Down in 14 Working Days*


----------



## aarvee

Hi folks..

what is the message we are supposed get when we are eligible to apply for TFN?


----------



## nannu

aarvee said:


> Hi folks..
> 
> what is the message we are supposed get when we are eligible to apply for TFN?


The message will be something like this:

*"Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN"*


----------



## aarvee

Thanks Nannu.. Hope to see that message..


----------



## ABS369

Hi guys,
Need some help
I have got my file queued up for final decision. I was asked submit only medicals when additional docs were askes by the CO. I got my medical assesment done in Melbourne and have now received an envelope stating 'do not open, please present to Australian high commission'. I am trying to connect with the helpline here but its quite tough to connect to any operator.

Can anyone suggest what to do??
P.s. i was told that my medical results will be sent to the CO directly.


----------



## merrylands

OZVISA said:


> Thx cute1987. I have checked my tfn 100 times today


Don't loose faith and keep on your work.

There is always good days.

Its could be late but it will happen.

Hope its on your 101th TFN attempt today.


----------



## Harman cheema

ABS369 said:


> Hi guys,
> Need some help
> I have got my file queued up for final decision. I was asked submit only medicals when additional docs were askes by the CO. I got my medical assesment done in Melbourne and have now received an envelope stating 'do not open, please present to Australian high commission'. I am trying to connect with the helpline here but its quite tough to connect to any operator.
> 
> Can anyone suggest what to do??
> P.s. i was told that my medical results will be sent to the CO directly.


Yes u cant open that envelope.. U have to submit directly to ahc office.. N if u open it u have to go again for medicals.. So dont wry its a good thing u dont have to wait long for medical clearence.


----------



## merrylands

ABS369 said:


> Hi guys,
> Need some help
> I have got my file queued up for final decision. I was asked submit only medicals when additional docs were askes by the CO. I got my medical assesment done in Melbourne and have now received an envelope stating 'do not open, please present to Australian high commission'. I am trying to connect with the helpline here but its quite tough to connect to any operator.
> 
> Can anyone suggest what to do??
> P.s. i was told that my medical results will be sent to the CO directly.


Are you in Aus on TV ??

Better try to ring the same place where you did the medicals and ask whats going on ........

Standard protocol to be followed is the health assessment reports are never handed to the applicant and always sent by Hospital. Further, these days its all digital / online thus making the paper reports redundant.


----------



## ABS369

merrylands said:


> Are you in Aus on TV ??
> 
> Better try to ring the same place where you did the medicals and ask whats going on ........
> 
> Standard protocol to be followed is the health assessment reports are never handed to the applicant and always sent by Hospital. Further, these days its all digital / online thus making the paper reports redundant.



Hi Marrylands,

i was on tourist visa however i am back in india now. i got to speak with the Australian High Commission and they mentioned that i will have to send the envelope to the case officer via post.

i dont understand this as my medicals were already received by my CO. i guess that's why my file is queued... quite confusing!


----------



## spouse309

Yes yes yes finally got my visa grant letter


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations!!*



spouse309 said:


> Yes yes yes finally got my visa grant letter


*Hey Congratulations Spouse309 *

*arty:arty::humble::humble::humble::rockon: :rockon: :rockon::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:* 

*My Co is same as your and file was also queued on same date.

I hope he will now work on my file next!!! :becky:*


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congracts!!!*

Congracts Spouse309!

Time to Party!

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


:rapture: lane:
Bonvoyage! 

AHC, Good Work, Keep it going 



spouse309 said:


> Yes yes yes finally got my visa grant letter


----------



## merrylands

ABS369 said:


> Hi Marrylands,
> 
> i was on tourist visa however i am back in india now. i got to speak with the Australian High Commission and they mentioned that i will have to send the envelope to the case officer via post.
> 
> i dont understand this as my medicals were already received by my CO. i guess that's why my file is queued... quite confusing!


Not sure on this.

If its something to do with medicals after medicals are cleared, it could be something in response to information request / clearification that was requested by the SCO in regards to your medical condition.

Thats only a guess only - never heard of it before.

But, whatever the reason, just hand it to the AHC as requested. You literally are not left with any other choice.


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



spouse309 said:


> Yes yes yes finally got my visa grant letter


_*
HI Spouse309,
Congratulation and have a happy married life ahead.
Many many Congratulation's once again*_ 
:whoo::whoo:opcorn:opcorn::clap2::clap2: lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::thumb::thumb::car: :car::tea::tea::drum::drum::humble::rockon: :rockon::first::first::santa::santa:


----------



## merrylands

spouse309 said:


> Yes yes yes finally got my visa grant letter


Many many Congratulations 
Happy for you.

A well deserved one - before week end.


----------



## nkdangar

ABS369 said:


> Hi Marrylands,
> 
> i was on tourist visa however i am back in india now. i got to speak with the Australian High Commission and they mentioned that i will have to send the envelope to the case officer via post.
> 
> i dont understand this as my medicals were already received by my CO. i guess that's why my file is queued... quite confusing!


*
Bro, yes you just need to send the envelope to you CO from your side. The medical centre will send the results to your CO online. You just need to sit back and wait for the visa. I did mine from Melb too.*


----------



## ps2013

:clap2::cheer2::rockon:eace::wave::lalala:
CONGRATULATIONS


spouse309 said:


> Yes yes yes finally got my visa grant letter


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



spouse309 said:


> Yes yes yes finally got my visa grant letter


_* My heartiest congratulations to spouse309... :cheer2: 
Wish you a happy married life at Australia…:cheer2: *_


----------



## nkdangar

spouse309 said:


> yes yes yes finally got my visa grant letter


*congratulations!!!!*


----------



## aarvee

spouse309 said:


> Yes yes yes finally got my visa grant letter


Congratulations!!! Happy for you..


----------



## jaiganesh

spouse309 said:


> Yes yes yes finally got my visa grant letter


congrates mate have a success life a ahead


----------



## ABS369

nkdangar said:


> *
> Bro, yes you just need to send the envelope to you CO from your side. The medical centre will send the results to your CO online. You just need to sit back and wait for the visa. I did mine from Melb too.*


Thanks for the info,
can you tell the complete address where you have mailed the envelope?


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Congrats to spouse309. Have a happy married life ahead..


----------



## Dimple1404

my wife just got 2 emails sent to her saying:

1st email :
This auto response confirms receipt of your email to me.
If you have provided information in relation to a family visa application, after your information has been assessed I will contact you to advise whether anything further is required, or to give you an update on the status of your application. 
Please note that due to the high level of demand for family stream visas average processing times have recently increased. For up to date information about our current average processing times, as well as the Department's service standards for family stream visas, please refer to the Australian High Commission's website at Visas and Migration Family Migration Oct 3 - Australian High Commission
Please also note that the service standards listed are indicative only. Individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods than the service standard, depending on a range of factors, individual circumstances and the complexity of each case. 
We request that only urgent inquiries are sent to us for applications within service standard


And second email says:

This email refers to your application for a Partner visa.

I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision. I am afraid the exact time or date cannot be confirmed. 
To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision.

Please note the global time is 12 months from the date of lodgement. We acknowledge that your personal circumstances are difficult however a decision to bring forward the processing of your application would disadvantage other applicants in circumstances which may be as equally compelling as your own. There are currently several hundred applications in the queue and many of them were lodged before yours. These must be decided in the order they were lodged to be fair to all applicants.
Please note your application will be processed in the prescribed time frame.


GUYS THIS DOESNT MAKE SENSE, WE HAD THIS SAME EMAIL ON THE 16 JULY SENT TO MY WIFE AND NOW WE GET THIS AGAIN, WHAT THE HELL ARE THESE AHC idiots doing????? 

BLOODY OVER THERE STUPID LAZY WORK, NEVER GET THERE WORK DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME


----------



## nannu

Dimple1404 said:


> my wife just got 2 emails sent to her saying:
> 
> 1st email :
> This auto response confirms receipt of your email to me.
> If you have provided information in relation to a family visa application, after your information has been assessed I will contact you to advise whether anything further is required, or to give you an update on the status of your application.
> Please note that due to the high level of demand for family stream visas average processing times have recently increased. For up to date information about our current average processing times, as well as the Department's service standards for family stream visas, please refer to the Australian High Commission's website at Visas and Migration Family Migration Oct 3 - Australian High Commission
> Please also note that the service standards listed are indicative only. Individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods than the service standard, depending on a range of factors, individual circumstances and the complexity of each case.
> We request that only urgent inquiries are sent to us for applications within service standard
> 
> 
> And second email says:
> 
> This email refers to your application for a Partner visa.
> 
> I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision. I am afraid the exact time or date cannot be confirmed.
> To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision.
> 
> Please note the global time is 12 months from the date of lodgement. We acknowledge that your personal circumstances are difficult however a decision to bring forward the processing of your application would disadvantage other applicants in circumstances which may be as equally compelling as your own. There are currently several hundred applications in the queue and many of them were lodged before yours. These must be decided in the order they were lodged to be fair to all applicants.
> Please note your application will be processed in the prescribed time frame.
> 
> 
> GUYS THIS DOESNT MAKE SENSE, WE HAD THIS SAME EMAIL ON THE 16 JULY SENT TO MY WIFE AND NOW WE GET THIS AGAIN, WHAT THE HELL ARE THESE AHC idiots doing?????
> 
> BLOODY OVER THERE STUPID LAZY WORK, NEVER GET THERE WORK DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME



Hey Don't worry! Just write back to your CO and ask why you received those 2 emails. 

*May be they were trying to send you the grant email and by mistake sent these. *

*Try checking your TFN staus!! You may see something GOOOOOOOODDDDDD*


----------



## preet17

Congrats those who got visa today...enjoy ur day and life ahead...yippee


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Dimple1404 said:


> my wife just got 2 emails sent to her saying:
> 
> 1st email :
> This auto response confirms receipt of your email to me.
> If you have provided information in relation to a family visa application, after your information has been assessed I will contact you to advise whether anything further is required, or to give you an update on the status of your application.
> Please note that due to the high level of demand for family stream visas average processing times have recently increased. For up to date information about our current average processing times, as well as the Department's service standards for family stream visas, please refer to the Australian High Commission's website at Visas and Migration Family Migration Oct 3 - Australian High Commission
> Please also note that the service standards listed are indicative only. Individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods than the service standard, depending on a range of factors, individual circumstances and the complexity of each case.
> We request that only urgent inquiries are sent to us for applications within service standard
> 
> 
> And second email says:
> 
> This email refers to your application for a Partner visa.
> 
> I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision. I am afraid the exact time or date cannot be confirmed.
> To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision.
> 
> Please note the global time is 12 months from the date of lodgement. We acknowledge that your personal circumstances are difficult however a decision to bring forward the processing of your application would disadvantage other applicants in circumstances which may be as equally compelling as your own. There are currently several hundred applications in the queue and many of them were lodged before yours. These must be decided in the order they were lodged to be fair to all applicants.
> Please note your application will be processed in the prescribed time frame.
> 
> 
> GUYS THIS DOESNT MAKE SENSE, WE HAD THIS SAME EMAIL ON THE 16 JULY SENT TO MY WIFE AND NOW WE GET THIS AGAIN, WHAT THE HELL ARE THESE AHC idiots doing?????
> 
> BLOODY OVER THERE STUPID LAZY WORK, NEVER GET THERE WORK DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME


What the hell is this. Really dont know how AHC works. Hope they have already forwarded your file to SCO and you will get your visa soon. Hope the later email has been inbox to you by fault. Really this waiting is so painful for all of us.


----------



## singh_26

*Hi*



Dimple1404 said:


> my wife just got 2 emails sent to her saying:
> 
> 1st email :
> This auto response confirms receipt of your email to me.
> If you have provided information in relation to a family visa application, after your information has been assessed I will contact you to advise whether anything further is required, or to give you an update on the status of your application.
> Please note that due to the high level of demand for family stream visas average processing times have recently increased. For up to date information about our current average processing times, as well as the Department's service standards for family stream visas, please refer to the Australian High Commission's website at Visas and Migration Family Migration Oct 3 - Australian High Commission
> Please also note that the service standards listed are indicative only. Individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods than the service standard, depending on a range of factors, individual circumstances and the complexity of each case.
> We request that only urgent inquiries are sent to us for applications within service standard
> 
> 
> And second email says:
> 
> This email refers to your application for a Partner visa.
> 
> I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision. I am afraid the exact time or date cannot be confirmed.
> To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately seven months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision.
> 
> Please note the global time is 12 months from the date of lodgement. We acknowledge that your personal circumstances are difficult however a decision to bring forward the processing of your application would disadvantage other applicants in circumstances which may be as equally compelling as your own. There are currently several hundred applications in the queue and many of them were lodged before yours. These must be decided in the order they were lodged to be fair to all applicants.
> Please note your application will be processed in the prescribed time frame.
> 
> 
> GUYS THIS DOESNT MAKE SENSE, WE HAD THIS SAME EMAIL ON THE 16 JULY SENT TO MY WIFE AND NOW WE GET THIS AGAIN, WHAT THE HELL ARE THESE AHC idiots doing?????
> 
> BLOODY OVER THERE STUPID LAZY WORK, NEVER GET THERE WORK DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME


_*HI Dimple1404,
This is so simple, Don't make any wrinkle on your forhead   
Just a mistake from AHC dear Don't be so frustrate this happen when they have so many cases to finalize. AHc have your mail id in their data base so i accept this is carelessness of AHC. they are not allowed to do this kind of mistakes but sometime it do happen. just chill and wait for your visa grant mail i hope, think & pray it will come soon. *_   :amen::amen::amen:


----------



## spouse309

Thanq soooooo much for everyone......... I dint even expect that I will receive my grant letter today but thank god thanq soooooo much plz plz grant visas to all my forum friends ASAP


----------



## shilga

spouse309 said:


> Thanq soooooo much for everyone......... I dint even expect that I will receive my grant letter today but thank god thanq soooooo much plz plz grant visas to all my forum friends ASAP


Congrats!   :cheer2:


----------



## Bamborabi

Hi Guys,

I lodged my Application for Sub-Class 309 (Partner Visa) from Chennai through VFS on July 12th.I received a confirmation email saying my application has reached Delhi Aus High Commission & currently the status when I check on the VFS India site says its under process at Delhi Aus High Commission. However, its more than 2 months since I lodged my application & still a case officer has not been assigned. Is this normal ? I just a bit worried.

How will the CO get in touch with me ? via email or phone.

Thanks

Bamborabi


----------



## klight12

Congrats Mukund and Spouse309..........Last day of the week.......need more grants today:rofl:


----------



## merrylands

Bamborabi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my Application for Sub-Class 309 (Partner Visa) from Chennai through VFS on July 12th.I received a confirmation email saying my application has reached Delhi Aus High Commission & currently the status when I check on the VFS India site says its under process at Delhi Aus High Commission. However, its more than 2 months since I lodged my application & still a case officer has not been assigned. Is this normal ? I just a bit worried.
> 
> How will the CO get in touch with me ? via email or phone.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bamborabi


Bamborabi,

Seems you are new to the forum.

Welcome to the forum.

The time AHC allocate case officer vary from time to time - currently its about 11-12 weeks for the date of lodgement.

Look at the spreadsheet on https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home for further details.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Bamborabi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my Application for Sub-Class 309 (Partner Visa) from Chennai through VFS on July 12th.I received a confirmation email saying my application has reached Delhi Aus High Commission & currently the status when I check on the VFS India site says its under process at Delhi Aus High Commission. However, its more than 2 months since I lodged my application & still a case officer has not been assigned. Is this normal ? I just a bit worried.
> 
> How will the CO get in touch with me ? via email or phone.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bamborabi


As per new timeline.. Co is allocated in 12-13 weeks( called ahc and they told this) 
and now june applicants are waiting for co..
But july ones are allocated within some days as per ss.. 
So u wait myb soon your turn comes,.


----------



## saras712

80 Days......Wake up AHC.....no news for CO allocation.

:mad2::mad2::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Amaanisingh

Its good to see happy people around here..
Ahc people are moving slow.. But atleast they are moving that is the great part.
Mayb they are trying their best if we think on brighter side..

Congrats to happy couples and good wishes to soon to be happy ones..


----------



## merrylands

saras712 said:


> 80 Days......Wake up AHC.....no news for CO allocation.
> 
> :mad2::mad2::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::doh::doh::doh::doh:


Keep patience my friend.

A long way to go - need a lot of patience.

AHC, the way they are working, don't seem to be sleeping but rather on drugs.

Need a complete rehabilitation.

Wish you get CO and more importantly visa soon.


----------



## merrylands

Amaanisingh said:


> Its good to see happy people around here..
> Ahc people are moving slow.. But atleast they are moving that is the great part.
> Mayb they are trying their best if we think on brighter side..
> 
> Congrats to happy couples and good wishes to soon to be happy ones..


If AHC are trying their best, their best is not good enough (with the current work load they have and the time its taking to get the applicants visa grant)

Either they have to step up or need a overall review of the way they work.


----------



## merrylands

Has any one got any idea on tracking through the visa on the VFS website.

It seems to be saying the same from the time I applied.

Are they even updating it or not ????

Or the page is NO GOOD


----------



## chiragb

*September-2013(Open)*

*Month :* *September-2013 *


*Days So Far(19-09-2013) *: *19*


*Grant so Far :**24 *

_(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface,HPT,Rimz,AussieBoy,sdarri,Deepakabc,Ama04138739,Harman Cheema,
S S Reddy,Vaibhav9099,Jasmine13Chd,balhary,pra-rads,hoping,vhm342,minu,Mukund,spouse309) _


*Public holiday *:*5 *


*Working days:** 14 *


*24 Down in 14 Working Days*


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> Has any one got any idea on tracking through the visa on the VFS website.
> 
> It seems to be saying the same from the time I applied.
> 
> Are they even updating it or not ????
> 
> Or the page is NO GOOD


They only say that your application is under process at AHC New Delhi. That's all


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Hope there will be flood of visa today. I Hope to get grant letter today. All the best guys.


----------



## iwrox

Hope so too


----------



## singh_26

*Hope*



iwrox said:


> Hope so too


_*Hope so three*_


----------



## kunrit

Hope so three


----------



## kunrit

spouse309 said:


> Thanq soooooo much for everyone......... I dint even expect that I will receive my grant letter today but thank god thanq soooooo much plz plz grant visas to all my forum friends ASAP


Amen ray:ray::smile:


----------



## manv1983

Good chance of stress buster tonite, watch Hawks Vs Cats Prelim Final (on channel 7) ..!! AFL whoever follows, would be a good game !!


----------



## Riyaaz

merrylands said:


> Has any one got any idea on tracking through the visa on the VFS website.
> 
> It seems to be saying the same from the time I applied.
> 
> Are they even updating it or not ????
> 
> Or the page is NO GOOD


Hi Merrylands,
VFS tracking is of no use, it's only to check if our app is forwarded to AHC or not, they will only update after visa grant / visa decision saying your documents are sent to applicant/authorised person (Agent if applicable). That's it.
Cheers...


----------



## iwrox

Hope so infinity!!!


----------



## VRJO

manv1983 said:


> Good chance of stress buster tonite, watch Hawks Vs Cats Prelim Final (on channel 7) ..!! AFL whoever follows, would be a good game !!


I think howks will get over the line this time.. but never can wright off geelong...


----------



## manv1983

VRJO said:


> I think howks will get over the line this time.. but never can wright off geelong...


I wish Cats win today..I Have a Cats Membership !! But Hawks are Favorite this time !!


----------



## VRJO

manv1983 said:


> I wish Cats win today..I Have a Cats Membership !! But Hawks are Favorite this time !!


iTS HARD TO SEE THEM WIN THIS TIME....BUT IT HAPPENED 10 TIMES IN THE PAST.


----------



## chiragb

VRJO said:


> iTS HARD TO SEE THEM WIN THIS TIME....BUT IT HAPPENED 10 TIMES IN THE PAST.


Might get lucky this time tooo.. but wont be on 28 Sep against Dockers )))


----------



## cute1987

*Let us pray...*

_*:focus: Good morning to everyone... ray: let us prays for lot of visa grants today... ray:*_


----------



## Minu

nannu said:


> *
> Congratulations Minu.......have a happy married life..:clap2::clap2::clap2::humble::humble: :humble::drum:eace: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Happy for you!! *


Hey Nannu,

Thank u so much..  hv u got ur visa yet or not?? am sorry i hvn been followin the forum up frm the beginning..! 

regards
Minu


----------



## VRJO

chiragb said:


> Might get lucky this time tooo.. but wont be on 28 Sep against Dockers )))


fREO FREO....RU DOCKER.?


----------



## manv1983

chiragb said:


> Might get lucky this time tooo.. but wont be on 28 Sep against Dockers )))



It has already happened 11 times and we ll make it #Dozen today !!

Chiragb - You seem to be a Dockers Fan, and if you are then dont look too far ahead , 

Freo has to play sydney tomm first !!

Good Luck !!


----------



## chiragb

VRJO said:


> fREO FREO....RU DOCKER.?


Yep...


----------



## merrylands

Is there any way to send a request to be a forum member - like it can be on Facebooks and the likes. 

I wished to send to all the AHC officers and would be a big big celebration even if one of them accepts...........


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> Is there any way to send a request to be a forum member - like it can be on Facebooks and the likes.
> 
> I wished to send to all the AHC officers and would be a big big celebration even if one of them accepts...........


Hahahahaha...


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Any goodest news yet guys...


----------



## merrylands

Srsrsrsr said:


> Any goodest news yet guys...


Goddest news is Today is Friday.

Enjoy it at its best - DONT PANIC ON WHAT YOU DON'T HAVE, GRAB WHAT YOU HAVE WITH YOU BOTH HANDS.

There are people who are praying for things that you have now and you on the other hand seem to be running towards something else without using what you have got.

I USED TO COMPLAIN FOR NOT HAVING A BRANDED SHOES TILL THE TIME I REALIZED THAT I HAD MORE THAN SOMEONE WITHOUT THEIR LEGS.


----------



## Srsrsrsr

merrylands said:


> Goddest news is Today is Friday.
> 
> Enjoy it at its best - DONT PANIC ON WHAT YOU DON'T HAVE, GRAB WHAT YOU HAVE WITH YOU BOTH HANDS.
> 
> There are people who are praying for things that you have now and you on the other hand seem to be running towards something else without using what you have got.
> 
> I USED TO COMPLAIN FOR NOT HAVING A BRANDED SHOES TILL THE TIME I REALIZED THAT I HAD MORE THAN SOMEONE WITHOUT THEIR LEGS.


Hehe..sure sure I will grab your philosophical thought with both hand at the moment...


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Hello my dear forum members...where are you all...Noone is active in forum today...Is everyone alrite there...))


----------



## iwrox

I'm here


----------



## Srsrsrsr

iwrox said:


> I'm here


hehe..good good..Stay here mate. Any good news from any members yet. Common AHC:fingerscrossed:


----------



## iwrox

just here wishing, hoping, praying for today to be the day


----------



## shilga

Srsrsrsr said:


> Hello my dear forum members...where are you all...Noone is active in forum today...Is everyone alrite there...))


Playing rugby match!  :rain:


----------



## singh_26

*Hi*



shilga said:


> Playing rugby match!  :rain:


_*
Where ?*_


----------



## Srsrsrsr

singh_26 said:


> _*
> Where ?*_


May be in play station or xbox i reckon..


----------



## shilga

singh_26 said:


> _*
> Where ?*_


we win the match. no more waywards discussion on the forum.
:juggle:


----------



## preet17

Riyaaz said:


> Sshhhh everyone is sleeping.... &#55357;&#56860;


Aww ok...sleeping n dreaming abt visa I think I should do the same...Zzzzz Zzzz&#55357;&#56839;


----------



## Bamborabi

merrylands said:


> Bamborabi,
> 
> Seems you are new to the forum.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> The time AHC allocate case officer vary from time to time - currently its about 11-12 weeks for the date of lodgement.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Is there any way we can call & find out the status of the Visa Application ? The VFS site in India says "Visa application currently under process in Delhi AHC" Has been like this since I lodged my application.


----------



## abhisek

200 in total and counting....only if this was cricket's 50 over match..


----------



## RVisa190

Can anyone predict my date?


----------



## klight12

*Morning*

Hi guys...Welcome to the last week of september...We want lot of visas this week. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## iwrox

morning everyone


----------



## manv1983

Last 6 working days for sept 2013 , 

Expecting at least 12-15 more grants to end of Sept 2013. (Expectations are high) lets see !!


----------



## chiragb

*September-2013(Open)*

*Month :* *September-2013 *


*Days So Far(22-09-2013) *: *22*


*Grant so Far :**24 *

_(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface,HPT,Rimz,AussieBoy,sdarri,Deepakabc,Ama04138739,Harman Cheema,
S S Reddy,Vaibhav9099,Jasmine13Chd,balhary,pra-rads,hoping,vhm342,minu,Mukund,spouse309) _


*Public holiday *:*7 *


*Working days:** 15 *


*24 Down in 15 Working Days*


----------



## nkdangar

ABS369 said:


> Thanks for the info,
> can you tell the complete address where you have mailed the envelope?


*Australian High Commission - New Delhi
Attention: (Your Case Officer)
1/50 G Shantipath, Chanakyapuri, New Delhi 110021 India*


----------



## nkdangar

Bamborabi said:


> merrylands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bamborabi,
> 
> Seems you are new to the forum.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> The time AHC allocate case officer vary from time to time - currently its about 11-12 weeks for the date of lodgement.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Is there any way we can call & find out the status of the Visa Application ? The VFS site in India says "Visa application currently under process in Delhi AHC" Has been like this since I lodged my application.
> 
> 
> 
> *:nonoont waste your time checking visa status on VFS site, i got my visa on 5 Sep, it still shows the file is under process on VFS site.:nono:*
Click to expand...


----------



## kunrit

cmon monday make em rain


----------



## singh_26

*Raining*



kunrit said:


> cmon monday make em rain


_*HI Kunrit,
It's Raining here*_


----------



## kunrit

singh_26 said:


> _*HI Kunrit,
> It's Raining here*_


Haa...haaa...

Singh you know what rains we want... :rain:
:hat:


----------



## cute1987

*Good morning to everyone...*

_*Let us pray for lot of visa grants this week... inform forum ASAP when you get your visa grant email... We are all waiting to congratulate you on your visa grant... :cheer2: *_


----------



## nannu

*Hello*

Hi everyone!! :wave:

The forum was very quite over the weekend, I Hope everyone had enjoyed a goodone:becky:

*May I request you all to share your CO codes with me, you may update it in the SS or send a private message if you don't want to put it in the SS. If will not put the CO name in the SS if anyone has any hesitations about it.*

You can check the CO codes from:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=4


Hope to see a lot of happy people around here :dance:

Nannu :yo:


----------



## merrylands

Sick tired exhausted waiting
AHC is pushing patience to the limits. ..
Wish I would have other choices


----------



## Waiting4Oct

merrylands said:


> Sick tired exhausted waiting
> AHC is pushing patience to the limits. ..
> Wish I would have other choices


Hold fort merrylands... the fight is long but it will end in our favor... 
So hold on... you never know how close you are to victory :angel:


----------



## merrylands

nkdangar said:


> Bamborabi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *:nonoont waste your time checking visa status on VFS site, i got my visa on 5 Sep, it still shows the file is under process on VFS site.:nono:*
> 
> 
> 
> That's crazy !!!
> Don't know the point of having a system in place for tracking thats so much out of date.
> Should better get rid of the page if can't update it
Click to expand...


----------



## merrylands

Waiting4Oct said:


> Hold fort merrylands... the fight is long but it will end in our favor...
> So hold on... you never know how close you are to victory :angel:


I am ready for any fight if I know who I am fighting against n how long more I have to fight. 

But the way its now is like fighting with eyes closed n hands tied


----------



## cute1987

*Be cool mate...*



merrylands said:


> I am ready for any fight if I know who I am fighting against n how long more I have to fight.
> 
> But the way its now is like fighting with eyes closed n hands tied


Hi Merrylands, don’t be sad… no fighting is required at this stage... be positive... shortly you will get your visa…


----------



## KRA

nannu said:


> Hi everyone!! :wave:
> 
> The forum was very quite over the weekend, I Hope everyone had enjoyed a goodone:becky:
> 
> *May I request you all to share your CO codes with me, you may update it in the SS or send a private message if you don't want to put it in the SS. If will not put the CO name in the SS if anyone has any hesitations about it.*
> 
> You can check the CO codes from:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see a lot of happy people around here :dance:
> 
> Nannu :yo:


Hi nannu,

Am following this forum for past few months .You are doing a gr8  job by keeping the spirits up of the people who are waiting for the precious mail 
Can you help me in editing the spread sheet 
Initally i had mentioned approximate doq as 24/06/2013.Now i came to know the exact DOQ as 14/06/2013.
Also delete the text in additional comments field ,as i came to know my exact doq.
I wish we all should receive our visa soonray:


----------



## Amaanisingh

sree-raj said:


> Hi Amaanisingh,
> 
> Nope not yet..


Hey sree-raj
Any news about co??
U almost completed 14 weeks 
Did u called ahc and asked about your case??
If so please update!!!


----------



## nannu

KRA said:


> Hi nannu,
> 
> Am following this forum for past few months .You are doing a gr8  job by keeping the spirits up of the people who are waiting for the precious mail
> Can you help me in editing the spread sheet
> Initally i had mentioned approximate doq as 24/06/2013.Now i came to know the exact DOQ as 14/06/2013.
> Also delete the text in additional comments field ,as i came to know my exact doq.
> I wish we all should receive our visa soonray:



Hi KRA...changes done in SS. 
Keep your fingers crossed, you will get your visa soon!!! 

:fingerscrossed::thumb:


----------



## YehDooriyan

Happy to share with all of u ....
I finally got my visa today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## augu2013

Congrats Yeh Dooriyan. Good to hear someone got visa today!


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congratulations! No More Dooriyan *

Happy to hear from you this. First Visa for this week.

Congrats, Have great time in AU.

Whats your theme song now at this moment? 

lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:



YehDooriyan said:


> Happy to share with all of u ....
> I finally got my visa today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ps2013

YehDooriyan said:


> Happy to share with all of u ....
> I finally got my visa today!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations


----------



## YehDooriyan

DOL19122012 said:


> Happy to hear from you this. First Visa for this week.
> 
> Congrats, Have great time in AU.
> 
> Whats your theme song now at this moment?
> 
> lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:


Thanks a lot... 
im actually so much in tears ryt now..... 
very apt.. not more dooriyan......


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



YehDooriyan said:


> Happy to share with all of u ....
> I finally got my visa today!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Hi YehDooriyan,
Finally this song is over for you .Many Many Congratulation's to you and your wife.
Happy married life ahead * :tea::tea::drum::drum::rockon::rockon::first: :first:opcorn:opcorn::whoo::whoo::clap2: :clap2:lane: lane::cheer2::cheer2::car::car::santa::santa:


----------



## shilga

YehDooriyan said:


> Happy to share with all of u ....
> I finally got my visa today!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!   arty:


----------



## YehDooriyan

singh_26 said:


> *Hi YehDooriyan,
> Finally this song is over for you .Many Many Congratulation's to you and your wife.
> Happy married life ahead * :tea::tea::drum::drum::rockon::rockon::first: :first:opcorn:opcorn::whoo::whoo::clap2: :clap2:lane: lane::cheer2::cheer2::car::car::santa::santa:




Thanku so so much..... 
I ll pray to the almighty that all of this forum friends get their visas very soon.. cos i knw the pain of staying far from your partner...


----------



## nannu

YehDooriyan said:


> Happy to share with all of u ....
> I finally got my visa today!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Hey Congratulation.....Have a Happy Married Lif*e :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2:


Who was your CO?


----------



## YehDooriyan

nannu said:


> *Hey Congratulation.....Have a Happy Married Lif*e :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Who was your CO?


Thanks a lot lot .....
Anu Sharma


----------



## dil482

*Yahoooo...visaaaa*

Yes yes yes......

Finallyyyyyyyyy VISA is in my INBOX.....wait is over :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:

Yes this NEWS will make me happy until she arrives.

Thank you guys for sharing your views and keeping us updated all time & yes Final queue date is what they are following.

Nannu- please update SS- visa grant on 23rd September.

Thank you allll....wish you all good luck and much more visas today and for rest of the week


----------



## nannu

dil482 said:


> Yes yes yes......
> 
> Finallyyyyyyyyy VISA is in my INBOX.....wait is over :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Yes this NEWS will make me happy until she arrives.
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing your views and keeping us updated all time & yes Final queue date is what they are following.
> 
> Nannu- please update SS- visa grant on 23rd September.
> 
> Thank you allll....wish you all good luck and much more visas today and for rest of the week



*Hey Congratulation Dil.....Have a Happy Married Lif*e :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2:


SS updated . Who was your CO?


----------



## shilga

dil482 said:


> Yes yes yes......
> 
> Finallyyyyyyyyy VISA is in my INBOX.....wait is over :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Yes this NEWS will make me happy until she arrives.
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing your views and keeping us updated all time & yes Final queue date is what they are following.
> 
> Nannu- please update SS- visa grant on 23rd September.
> 
> Thank you allll....wish you all good luck and much more visas today and for rest of the week


Congrats!   :drum:


----------



## singh_26

*Yahooo Congratulation*



dil482 said:


> Yes yes yes......
> 
> Finallyyyyyyyyy VISA is in my INBOX.....wait is over :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Yes this NEWS will make me happy until she arrives.
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing your views and keeping us updated all time & yes Final queue date is what they are following.
> 
> Nannu- please update SS- visa grant on 23rd September.
> 
> Thank you allll....wish you all good luck and much more visas today and for rest of the week


_*Hi Dil482,
Many Many Congratulation to you and your family . Finally your Dil will be in at right place *_:drum::drum::tea::rockon::rockon::first::whoo: lane:lane::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::car:


----------



## merrylands

My projection for visa grant the days to come
(based on the data on the SS) - some could already have got visa 

Name	Date Lodged	DATE file placed in queue /SCO Assigned
Sus76	9-Jan-2013	21-May-2013
Kharel76	11-Jan-2013	21-May-2013
Suzan	9-Nov-2012	17-Jun-2013
Riyaz	17-Dec-2012	7-Jun-2013
Dil482	21-Dec-2012	10-Jun-2013
Kanu	15-Feb-2013	29-May-2013
Vaibhav9099	18-Feb-2013	31-May-2013
OZvisa	13-Mar-2013	1-Jun-2013
Sims	17-Dec-2012	3-Jul-2013
Dreamerdownunder	13-Jan-2013	24-Jun-2013
YehDooriyan	11-Mar-2013	7-Jun-2013
klight12	7-Dec-2012	9-Jul-2013
Msam	19-Feb-2013	17-Jun-2013
Meena	19-Feb-2013	17-Jun-2013
Merrylands	2-Jan-2013	5-Jul-2013
Srsrsr	7-Jan-2013	5-Jul-2013
PMB	27-Mar-2013	7-Jun-2013
VRJO	17-Jan-2013	3-Jul-2013
vix198424	18-Feb-2013	26-Jun-2013
Roshan	26-Feb-2013	27-Jun-2013
Vhm342	29-Jan-2013	9-Jul-2013
Msvisa	16-Feb-2013	3-Jul-2013
ChiragB	4-Apr-2013	21-Jun-2013
Veena	18-Apr-2013	17-Jun-2013
Rajk	11-Apr-2013	21-Jun-2013

NB Its only a school of thought.


----------



## Riyaaz

Yippeeee I Got it Yessss.
Thanks for all you support.
Toooo exited...
Thanks all.


----------



## extremeoz

Great! Fingers crossed!!! Good luck everyone! I am waiting for my wife's visa too! Lodged on 5th April and queued for final decision on 17th June... I am really over this sluggish process of waiting!


----------



## merrylands

merrylands said:


> My projection for visa grant the days to come
> (based on the data on the SS) - some could already have got visa
> 
> Name	Date Lodged	DATE file placed in queue /SCO Assigned
> Sus76	9-Jan-2013	21-May-2013
> Kharel76	11-Jan-2013	21-May-2013
> Suzan	9-Nov-2012	17-Jun-2013
> *Riyaz	17-Dec-2012	7-Jun-2013*
> *Dil482	21-Dec-2012	10-Jun-2013*
> Kanu	15-Feb-2013	29-May-2013
> Vaibhav9099	18-Feb-2013	31-May-2013
> OZvisa	13-Mar-2013	1-Jun-2013
> Sims	17-Dec-2012	3-Jul-2013
> Dreamerdownunder	13-Jan-2013	24-Jun-2013
> *YehDooriyan	11-Mar-2013	7-Jun-2013*
> klight12	7-Dec-2012	9-Jul-2013
> Msam	19-Feb-2013	17-Jun-2013
> Meena	19-Feb-2013	17-Jun-2013
> Merrylands	2-Jan-2013	5-Jul-2013
> Srsrsr	7-Jan-2013	5-Jul-2013
> PMB	27-Mar-2013	7-Jun-2013
> VRJO	17-Jan-2013	3-Jul-2013
> vix198424	18-Feb-2013	26-Jun-2013
> Roshan	26-Feb-2013	27-Jun-2013
> Vhm342	29-Jan-2013	9-Jul-2013
> Msvisa	16-Feb-2013	3-Jul-2013
> ChiragB	4-Apr-2013	21-Jun-2013
> Veena	18-Apr-2013	17-Jun-2013
> Rajk	11-Apr-2013	21-Jun-2013
> 
> NB Its only a school of thought.



3 Got it - not bad guess


----------



## s00071609

Hi Guys,
Got my wife's visa just now.


----------



## shilga

Riyaaz said:


> Yippeeee I Got it Yessss.
> Thanks for all you support.
> Toooo exited...
> Thanks all.


Congrats!
Thank God. After a very long wait.
  :drum:


----------



## shilga

s00071609 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got my wife's visa just now.


Congrats!   :drum:


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Riyaaz said:


> Yippeeee I Got it Yessss.
> Thanks for all you support.
> Toooo exited...
> Thanks all.


_*Riyaaz Many Many Congratulation .Have a happy married life ahead*_...:tea::tea::drum::drum::rockon::rockon::first: :first::whoo::whoo::clap2::clap2:lane:lane: :cheer2: :cheer2::thumb::car::car:


----------



## chiragb

*September-2013(open)*

*Month :* *September-2013 *


*Days So Far(23-09-2013) *: *23*


*Grant so Far :**28 *

_(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface,HPT,Rimz,AussieBoy,sdarri,Deepakabc,Ama04138739,Harman Cheema,
S S Reddy,Vaibhav9099,Jasmine13Chd,balhary,pra-rads,hoping,vhm342,minu,Mukund,spouse309,Dil482,Riyaz,YehDooriyan,s00071609) _


*Public holiday *:*7 *


*Working days:** 16 *


*28 Down in 16 Working Days*


----------



## nannu

Riyaaz said:


> Yippeeee I Got it Yessss.
> Thanks for all you support.
> Toooo exited...
> Thanks all.


*Congratulation Riyaaz.....Have a Happy Married Life

Happy for you!!!! *:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congratulations! Time to Party*

Congrats Dil, 

Your Dil Mange no more than this 

Have fun, Enjoy, Good Luck.

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:




dil482 said:


> Yes yes yes......
> 
> Finallyyyyyyyyy VISA is in my INBOX.....wait is over :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Yes this NEWS will make me happy until she arrives.
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing your views and keeping us updated all time & yes Final queue date is what they are following.
> 
> Nannu- please update SS- visa grant on 23rd September.
> 
> Thank you allll....wish you all good luck and much more visas today and for rest of the week


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



YehDooriyan said:


> Happy to share with all of u ....
> I finally got my visa today!!!!!!!!!!!!


_*Hi YehDooriyan, Congratulations... :cheer2: Enjoy a happy married life at Australia... lane:*_


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congracts!*

Congracts Riyaz, Have great time in AU

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:



dil482 said:


> Yes yes yes......
> 
> Finallyyyyyyyyy VISA is in my INBOX.....wait is over :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Yes this NEWS will make me happy until she arrives.
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing your views and keeping us updated all time & yes Final queue date is what they are following.
> 
> Nannu- please update SS- visa grant on 23rd September.
> 
> Thank you allll....wish you all good luck and much more visas today and for rest of the week


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



s00071609 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got my wife's visa just now.


*Hi s00071609,
Many Many Congratulation to you and your wife. have a rocking life ahead. Happy for all of you guys who received visa grant letter. * :tea::tea::drum::drum::whoo::whoo:opcorn: opcorn:lane:lane::clap2::cheer2: :cheer2::car::car:


----------



## nannu

s00071609 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got my wife's visa just now.


WOW...Congratulations !!! :humble::humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:


----------



## s00071609

I have submitted the form to update the visa grant. Please update it. Thanks to all for information & support to each other. Finally got the visa just now. DOL March 18


----------



## Srsrsrsr

YehDooriyan said:


> Thanks a lot...
> im actually so much in tears ryt now.....
> very apt.. not more dooriyan......


Wow congrats. Very Happy for you


----------



## Srsrsrsr

s00071609 said:


> I have submitted the form to update the visa grant. Please update it. Thanks to all for information & support to each other. Finally got the visa just now. DOL March 18


Congrats sathi...:humble::humble:


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations mate...*



dil482 said:


> Yes yes yes......
> 
> Finallyyyyyyyyy VISA is in my INBOX.....wait is over :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Yes this NEWS will make me happy until she arrives.
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing your views and keeping us updated all time & yes Final queue date is what they are following.
> 
> Nannu- please update SS- visa grant on 23rd September.
> 
> Thank you allll....wish you all good luck and much more visas today and for rest of the week


_*Hi Dil482, Congratulations... :cheer2: Wish you a happy married life at Australia... lane:*_


----------



## s00071609

Srsrsrsr said:


> Congrats sathi...:humble::humble:


Thanks. Hope you get yours ASAP within this week.


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congracts! Its your lucky day!*

Congracts, Good luck for new life...

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:



s00071609 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got my wife's visa just now.


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Riyaaz said:


> Yippeeee I Got it Yessss.
> Thanks for all you support.
> Toooo exited...
> Thanks all.


_*Hi Riyaaz, Congratulations... :cheer2: Wish you a happy married life at Australia... lane:*_


----------



## Srsrsrsr

s00071609 said:


> Thanks. Hope you get yours ASAP within this week.


Please see your Private Message


----------



## Amaanisingh

Riyaaz said:


> Yippeeee I Got it Yessss.
> Thanks for all you support.
> Toooo exited...
> Thanks all.


Great 
Congratulations..
And you got the permanent one subclass 100 rite??


----------



## preet17

Congrats those who gt their visa...have a gr8 life ahead...


----------



## Riyaaz

nannu said:


> Congratulation Riyaaz.....Have a Happy Married Life
> 
> Happy for you!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks Nannu,
I am one of your long waited list.
Thanks all very happy.
Cheers


----------



## nannu

*Time for a new list*

*28 have flown away...lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane: lane:lane: lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane: lane: Sorry only 25 planes allowed on the forum...So I guess its time for a new list *

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!! *
*Exceptional Case*
*1. Balhary* *(Finally off the list)*

*Others*
*
1. Nanduu
2. Harman Cheema
3. Nkdangar
4. HPT
5. ama04138739
6. Kanu
7. Vaibhav9099
8. Ozvisa
9. Hoping
10. Rimz
11. Minu
12. YehDooriyan
13. PMB
14. dil482
15. Deepakabc
16. Meena
17. Msam
18. Suzan
19. Veena
20. Riyaz
21. CB
22. DOL19122012*

*Other Who received in September*
*
1. Arpita
2. Spousevisa
3. S S Reddy
4. tomi
5. Sdarri
6. Jasmine13Chd
7. NMAO
8. Sadface
9. Vaibhav9099e
10. Pra-Rads
11. Vhm324
12. Spouse309
13. s00071609
*

*Inactive Users*
*1. Mounika
2. Bhawani82
3. Ud
4. Sus76
5. Kharel76*


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



s00071609 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got my wife's visa just now.


_*Hi S00071609, Congratulation to you & ur wife... have a happy married life ahead...:cheer2:*_


----------



## aarvee

Congratulations to Riyaz, Dil482, YehDooriyan and S00071609..

Great times ahead of you.. Wish you guys all happiness and joy!

And really glad that the queue is moving..


----------



## Riyaaz

aarvee said:


> Congratulations to Riyaz, Dil482, YehDooriyan and S00071609..
> 
> Great times ahead of you.. Wish you guys all happiness and joy!
> 
> And really glad that the queue is moving..


Thanks Arvee,
Yes it should move after all its Nannu's list !!!


----------



## KRA

nannu said:


> *28 have flown away...lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: lane: lane:lane: lane:lane:lane: lane:lane:lane: lane:lane Sorry only 25 planes allowed on the forum...So I guess its time for a new list *
> 
> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!! *
> *Exceptional Case*
> *1. Balhary* *(Finally off the list)*
> 
> *Others*
> *
> 1. Nanduu
> 2. Harman Cheema
> 3. Nkdangar
> 4. HPT
> 5. ama04138739
> 6. Kanu
> 7. Vaibhav9099
> 8. Ozvisa
> 9. Hoping
> 10. Rimz
> 11. Minu
> 12. YehDooriyan
> 13. PMB
> 14. dil482
> 15. Deepakabc
> 16. Meena
> 17. Msam
> 18. Suzan
> 19. Veena
> 20. Riyaz
> 21. CB
> 22. DOL19122012*
> 
> *Other Who received in September*
> *
> 1. Arpita
> 2. Spousevisa
> 3. S S Reddy
> 4. tomi
> 5. Sdarri
> 6. Jasmine13Chd
> 7. NMAO
> 8. Sadface
> 9. Vaibhav9099e
> 10. Pra-Rads
> 11. Vhm324
> 12. Spouse309
> 13. s00071609
> *
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> *1. Mounika
> 2. Bhawani82
> 3. Ud
> 4. Sus76
> 5. Kharel76*


hi nannu,

Can you add my name in the above list as my doq was 14/06/2013..
I will be really really happy if you add my name in the above list 
I would like to see my name in your list .


----------



## KRA

YehDooriyan said:


> Happy to share with all of u ....
> I finally got my visa today!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats  Have a wonderful life ahead with all happiness :lalala::lalala::lalala:


----------



## KRA

dil482 said:


> Yes yes yes......
> 
> Finallyyyyyyyyy VISA is in my INBOX.....wait is over :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Yes this NEWS will make me happy until she arrives.
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing your views and keeping us updated all time & yes Final queue date is what they are following.
> 
> Nannu- please update SS- visa grant on 23rd September.
> 
> Thank you allll....wish you all good luck and much more visas today and for rest of the week


Congratulations  Have a gr8 life ahead :dance::roll::roll::rockon::rockon:


----------



## KRA

Riyaaz said:


> Yippeeee I Got it Yessss.
> Thanks for all you support.
> Toooo exited...
> Thanks all.



Congrats Riyaz.Happy for you:clap2: .Youhave been waiting for long :clap2::dance::smile::lalala:


----------



## Riyaaz

Thanks for each and every one on the forum,

Without your support it was very difficult and next to impossible to hold patience, thanks guys and Nannu for giving courage to every member of this forum if AHC keep up this grant of 4 a day, I guarantee that no one will be unhappy on this forum,
Cheers guys best of luck to all the members.
My TFN got updated a couple of hours after visa grant.
Singh's & Nannu's Colourful posts cherishes the mood of members, keep it up !! Good on you guys and good luck to all....


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



Riyaaz said:


> Thanks for each and every one on the forum,
> 
> Without your support it was very difficult and next to impossible to hold patience, thanks guys and Nannu for giving courage to every member of this forum if AHC keep up this grant of 4 a day, I guarantee that no one will be unhappy on this forum,
> Cheers guys best of luck to all the members.
> My TFN got updated a couple of hours after visa grant.
> Singh's & Nannu's Colourful posts cherishes the mood of members, keep it up !! Good on you guys and good luck to all....


_*Thank you Riyaaz and Best of luck for your future.*_


----------



## ps2013

Hey nannu,
Eagerly waiting for your new list 
Hope to see both of us there


----------



## kunrit

Congratzz to all who won their battles today... :fencing::fencing::first::first:

Pray that the rest of us get our turns soon enough..wonder if some magic might happen... :target:


----------



## nannu

ps2013 said:


> Hey nannu,
> Eagerly waiting for your new list
> Hope to see both of us there


*The list is ready and you are on it!!!:rockon::rockon::rockon:*

I'll post it first thing in the morning


----------



## nannu

KRA said:


> hi nannu,
> 
> Can you add my name in the above list as my doq was 14/06/2013..
> I will be really really happy if you add my name in the above list
> I would like to see my name in your list .


*Hey KRA.. New list is ready and your name is in the list, infact on top of the list.*


----------



## ps2013

*Fingers Crossed !!!*



nannu said:


> *The list is ready and you are on it!!!:rockon::rockon::rockon:*
> 
> I'll post it first thing in the morning


Thankyou ...i was eagerly waiting to see my name in list...


----------



## saras712

Congrets to Riyaz, Dil482, YehDooriyan and S00071609..:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::tea::tea::violin::violin:lane:lane:


----------



## OZVISA

Hey guys n girls i m happy to announce the most exciting news for me. My wife has got her visa on monday 23 sep... We r so happy now coz it was a long wait but finally ahc grant came through.. The feeling is jus like flying high in the sky and shouting loud n loud..and the biggest coincidence is tht we hav our first mariage anniversary on 25 which is two days from now and i landed in india on monday afternoon and the very next two hours we got visa so basically my wife says i have brought the visa with me.. Such a wonderful feeling after a series of long sleeplless nights... All forum members thank u so much in whtever whichever way we help each other to keep going.. And i hope everyone in the line get their visas quick and fast...


----------



## OZVISA

And congrates to all my other friends who got visa on monday.. Wht a big day ahc jus blasted their work..many many congrats for riyaz dil482 yeh dooriyan ans s 0007619


----------



## manv1983

Congrats to all five of you who got visa yesterday including OZVISA !! Enjoy Life !!


----------



## manv1983

nannu said:


> *Hey KRA.. New list is ready and your name is in the list, infact on top of the list.*


We are waiting for your list, Its morning in Australia, Another one (OZVISA)
has gone down !!


----------



## manv1983

Wow. another update in SS, FTH got visa yesterday !! 6 down in a day , not bad hun !!


----------



## saras712

OZVISA said:


> Hey guys n girls i m happy to announce the most exciting news for me. My wife has got her visa on monday 23 sep... We r so happy now coz it was a long wait but finally ahc grant came through.. The feeling is jus like flying high in the sky and shouting loud n loud..and the biggest coincidence is tht we hav our first mariage anniversary on 25 which is two days from now and i landed in india on monday afternoon and the very next two hours we got visa so basically my wife says i have brought the visa with me.. Such a wonderful feeling after a series of long sleeplless nights... All forum members thank u so much in whtever whichever way we help each other to keep going.. And i hope everyone in the line get their visas quick and fast...


Congrets:drum::drum::drum::violin::violin::violin::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## saras712

nannu said:


> *Hey KRA.. New list is ready and your name is in the list, infact on top of the list.*


Hi Nannu

You should also start list of people who can expect case officer in comming days.You are really good at prediction from SS data:laugh::laugh::laugh::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## chiragb

*September : 2013 (Open)*

*Month :* *September-2013 *


*Days So Far(23-09-2013) *: *23*


*Grant so Far :**30 *

_(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface,HPT,Rimz,AussieBoy,sdarri,Deepakabc,Ama04138739,Harman Cheema,
S S Reddy,Vaibhav9099,Jasmine13Chd,balhary,pra-rads,hoping,vhm342,minu,Mukund,spouse309,Dil482,Riyaz,YehDooriyan,s00071609,FTH) _


*Public holiday *:*7 *


*Working days:** 16 *


*30 Down in 16 Working Days*


----------



## chiragb

*Month :* *September-2013 *


*Days So Far(23-09-2013) *: *23*


*Grant so Far :**31 *

_(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface,HPT,Rimz,AussieBoy,sdarri,Deepakabc,Ama04138739,Harman Cheema,
S S Reddy,Vaibhav9099,Jasmine13Chd,balhary,pra-rads,hoping,vhm342,minu,Mukund,spouse309,Dil482,Riyaz,YehDooriyan,s00071609,FTH,ozvisa) _


*Public holiday *:*7 *


*Working days:** 16 *


*31 Down in 16 Working Days*


----------



## nannu

*New List 24-Sep-13*

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**

1. KRA
2. Meena
3. Suzan
4. Msam
5. Veena
6. Extremeoz
7. ChiragB
8. Rajk
9. Dreamerdownunder
10. vix198424
11. Roshan
12. Ps2013
13. Nannu
14. Sims
15. VRJO
16. Mvisa
17. aarvee
18. srsrsrsr
19. Mgthagnt
20. Merrylands
21. IWROX
22. HKJ
23. Klight12
24. Dimple1404
25. Waiting4Oct
26. Kunrit
27. Waiting13
28. Shiny2013
29. Abhisek
30. Ms. J*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Kanu
*


----------



## kunrit

Feels good to see our name in thenew list...you are awesome Nannu 

Desparatly want the rains to continue.. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congrats Ozvisa*

Congratulations! This is your big day!

Good Luck and Happy Married Life..

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



OZVISA said:


> Hey guys n girls i m happy to announce the most exciting news for me. My wife has got her visa on monday 23 sep... We r so happy now coz it was a long wait but finally ahc grant came through.. The feeling is jus like flying high in the sky and shouting loud n loud..and the biggest coincidence is tht we hav our first mariage anniversary on 25 which is two days from now and i landed in india on monday afternoon and the very next two hours we got visa so basically my wife says i have brought the visa with me.. Such a wonderful feeling after a series of long sleeplless nights... All forum members thank u so much in whtever whichever way we help each other to keep going.. And i hope everyone in the line get their visas quick and fast...


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



OZVISA said:


> Hey guys n girls i m happy to announce the most exciting news for me. My wife has got her visa on monday 23 sep... We r so happy now coz it was a long wait but finally ahc grant came through.. The feeling is jus like flying high in the sky and shouting loud n loud..and the biggest coincidence is tht we hav our first mariage anniversary on 25 which is two days from now and i landed in india on monday afternoon and the very next two hours we got visa so basically my wife says i have brought the visa with me.. Such a wonderful feeling after a series of long sleeplless nights... All forum members thank u so much in whtever whichever way we help each other to keep going.. And i hope everyone in the line get their visas quick and fast...


_*Hi OZVISA,
Congratulation's ..have a happy married life ahead*_....:whoo::whoo::clap2::clap2:lane: lane::car::car::tea::tea::first::first:


----------



## Waiting4Oct

nannu said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 1. KRA
> 2. Meena
> 3. Suzan
> 4. Msam
> 5. Veena
> 6. Extremeoz
> 7. ChiragB
> 8. Rajk
> 9. Dreamerdownunder
> 10. vix198424
> 11. Roshan
> 12. Ps2013
> 13. Nannu
> 14. Sims
> 15. VRJO
> 16. Mvisa
> 17. aarvee
> 18. srsrsrsr
> 19. Mgthagnt
> 20. Merrylands
> 21. IWROX
> 22. HKJ
> 23. Klight12
> 24. Dimple1404
> 25. Waiting4Oct
> 26. Kunrit
> 27. Waiting13
> 28. Shiny2013
> 29. Abhisek
> 30. Ms. J*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Kanu
> *


Awesome Nannu!
Lets hope all the names in ur lost get visas in the next 2 weeks... 
Getting greedy... am i not? LOL


----------



## manv1983

nannu said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 1. KRA
> 2. Meena
> 3. Suzan
> 4. Msam
> 5. Veena
> 6. Extremeoz
> 7. ChiragB
> 8. Rajk
> 9. Dreamerdownunder
> 10. vix198424
> 11. Roshan
> 12. Ps2013
> 13. Nannu
> 14. Sims
> 15. VRJO
> 16. Mvisa
> 17. aarvee
> 18. srsrsrsr
> 19. Mgthagnt
> 20. Merrylands
> 21. IWROX
> 22. HKJ
> 23. Klight12
> 24. Dimple1404
> 25. Waiting4Oct
> 26. Kunrit
> 27. Waiting13
> 28. Shiny2013
> 29. Abhisek
> 30. Ms. J*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Kanu
> *


We have got 31 grants this month, Please update accordingly !!


----------



## iwrox

Thankyou nannu  really hope partner gets his visa.


----------



## nannu

manv1983 said:


> We have got 31 grants this month, Please update accordingly !!


Average in last 12 months is 18. Shall I update it according to that!!

May and September have been exceptionally good. Lets hope the trends continues and i'll update the list in mid of the month.


----------



## Waiting4Oct

nannu said:


> Average in last 12 months is 18. Shall I update it according to that!!
> 
> May and September have been exceptionally good. Lets hope the trends continues and i'll update the list in mid of the month.


Well Said Nannu


----------



## YehDooriyan

OZVISA said:


> Hey guys n girls i m happy to announce the most exciting news for me. My wife has got her visa on monday 23 sep... We r so happy now coz it was a long wait but finally ahc grant came through.. The feeling is jus like flying high in the sky and shouting loud n loud..and the biggest coincidence is tht we hav our first mariage anniversary on 25 which is two days from now and i landed in india on monday afternoon and the very next two hours we got visa so basically my wife says i have brought the visa with me.. Such a wonderful feeling after a series of long sleeplless nights... All forum members thank u so much in whtever whichever way we help each other to keep going.. And i hope everyone in the line get their visas quick and fast...


Congrats OZVISA 
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## manv1983

nannu said:


> Average in last 12 months is 18. Shall I update it according to that!!
> 
> May and September have been exceptionally good. Lets hope the trends continues and i'll update the list in mid of the month.


You should consider what other says, I am not telling you to update acc to other months what I m saying we got 31 grants in this month and u have updated 30 in summary graphs.

Better get your facts rite rather than making fool of others !!


----------



## nkdangar

YehDooriyan said:


> Happy to share with all of u ....
> I finally got my visa today!!!!!!!!!!!!


*CONGRATULATIONAS!!!!!:whoo:*


----------



## Waiting4Oct

*Pls dont be rude*



manv1983 said:


> You should consider what other says, I am not telling you to update acc to other months what I m saying we got 31 grants in this month and u have updated 30 in summary graphs.
> 
> Better get your facts rite rather than making fool of others !!


well manv1983, its unfair to be so rude to nannu. I agree that the summary graphs did not have the correct number. It should have been 31 not 30. But also pls understand that Nannu is a human being and is trying level best to help us by updating the spreadsheet, analyzing and coming up with the visa prediction spreadsheet. And this is being done just for us forum members benefit. 

No one is trying to fool anyone here. 

So instead of finding faults and blaming, I think we should be helping and encouraging Nannu.

Not sure how others feel but this is my personal opinion


----------



## nkdangar

dil482 said:


> Yes yes yes......
> 
> Finallyyyyyyyyy VISA is in my INBOX.....wait is over :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Yes this NEWS will make me happy until she arrives.
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing your views and keeping us updated all time & yes Final queue date is what they are following.
> 
> Nannu- please update SS- visa grant on 23rd September.
> 
> Thank you allll....wish you all good luck and much more visas today and for rest of the week


*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:whoo:*


----------



## kunrit

manv1983 said:


> You should consider what other says, I am not telling you to update acc to other months what I m saying we got 31 grants in this month and u have updated 30 in summary graphs.
> 
> Better get your facts rite rather than making fool of others !!


Hey Manav!! Pls don't feel offended but like Waiting4Oct I too find your post a little rude. We are all waiting and going through a tough phase but this forum is intended to cheer each other up and support each one of us.

I don't think using harsh language for anyone for a thing as trivial as this should happen here. 

Cheers


----------



## nannu

manv1983 said:


> You should consider what other says, I am not telling you to update acc to other months what I m saying we got 31 grants in this month and u have updated 30 in summary graphs.
> 
> Better get your facts rite rather than making fool of others !!


*You are being rude Manv.*

The data in the SS is perfectly correct. The no. Graphs is only based on the SS data and for your Information Pra-Rads details are not in the SS that is why her visa grant is not counted in the summary graphs. 
AHC may be granting 100s of visas in a day and I am not responsible for updating all of those in the SS.

Now you should reassess who needs to get their facts and underatanding righy.

If you and anyone else thinks I am making a fool of people then you should stop reading my post, I have not forced anyone to do so.


----------



## nannu

manv1983 said:


> You should consider what other says, I am not telling you to update acc to other months what I m saying we got 31 grants in this month and u have updated 30 in summary graphs.
> 
> Better get your facts rite rather than making fool of others !!


*You are being rude Manv.*

The data in the SS is perfectly correct. The number of grants in the Graphs is only based on the SS data. For your Information Pra-Rads details are not in the SS that is why her visa grant is not counted in the summary graphs. 
AHC may be granting 100s of visas in a day and I am not responsible for updating all of those in the SS.

Now you should reassess who needs to get their facts and underatanding right.

If you and anyone else thinks I am making a fool of people then you should stop reading my post, I have not forced anyone to do so.


----------



## merrylands

nannu said:


> Average in last 12 months is 18. Shall I update it according to that!!
> 
> May and September have been exceptionally good. Lets hope the trends continues and i'll update the list in mid of the month.


May be you have to get the average based on the total (active) forum members.

We understand that the forum is a sample of total AHC applicants. So, If you have less members then there will be less grants and vice versa.

Just an opinion - decision is upto you.


----------



## DOL19122012

*Take it easy and Cheerup!*

Hi Manv, I find your message to Nannu offensive, I do understand and see you had written this out of frustration going through long waiting for the visa grant.

Infact everyone in this forum share similar experience as you are awaiting for grant.
I see in these situations, It would be encouraging and motivating if we take a collaboration and mutual motivating approach in the forum which boosts every one zeal and overcome the depression.

Your point may be right on the exact number, But constructive feedback to rectify their mistake gives them support and also encouragement to continue to actively participate in forum discussions.

Manv and Nannu Cheerup friends... lets together win against our long awaiting visa grant test...

:tea: :tea: :tea:

:drum: :drum: :drum:



manv1983 said:


> You should consider what other says, I am not telling you to update acc to other months what I m saying we got 31 grants in this month and u have updated 30 in summary graphs.
> 
> Better get your facts rite rather than making fool of others !!


----------



## OZVISA

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi OZVISA,
> Congratulation's ..have a happy married life ahead*_....:whoo::whoo::clap2::clap2:lane: lane::car::car::tea::tea::first::first:


Thank u so much singh


----------



## OZVISA

YehDooriyan said:


> Congrats OZVISA
> :whoo::whoo::whoo:


Thank you


----------



## manv1983

nannu said:


> *You are being rude Manv.*
> 
> The data in the SS is perfectly correct. The number of grants in the Graphs is only based on the SS data. For your Information Pra-Rads details are not in the SS that is why her visa grant is not counted in the summary graphs.
> AHC may be granting 100s of visas in a day and I am not responsible for updating all of those in the SS.
> 
> Now you should reassess who needs to get their facts and underatanding right.
> 
> If you and anyone else thinks I am making a fool of people then you should stop reading my post, I have not forced anyone to do so.


Apologies for being rude.. But your reply to my earlier post sounds bit like making fun of me !! There are two many experts here some are saying 31 and u said 30 !! Don't know whom to consider and whom not too !! There is no personal grudges against any one !! Apologies again !!


----------



## DOL19122012

*Cheers!*

Manv, Appreciate your courage.

It needs courage to accept mistake and look forward for positive collaboration.

Cheers Nannu and Manv ..

:tea:



manv1983 said:


> Apologies for being rude.. But your reply to my earlier post sounds bit like making fun of me !! There are two many experts here some are saying 31 and u said 30 !! Don't know whom to consider and whom not too !! There is no personal grudges against any one !! Apologies again !!


----------



## saras712

eace:eace:eace:eace:eace::humble::humble::humble:

It is sound rude Manv1983.....Anyways if we thanks Nannu for billion time still not enough as She is helping everyone with only one expectation that people come out of frustration and and out of confusion of AHC's lethargic working style. Jai ho nannuji:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## nannu

merrylands said:


> May be you have to get the average based on the total (active) forum members.
> 
> We understand that the forum is a sample of total AHC applicants. So, If you have less members then there will be less grants and vice versa.
> 
> Just an opinion - decision is upto you.


Hi Merrylands,

I have a summary of grants from March 2012 onward in the SS that I maintain for my use. I have not added that in the SS because that data is too old and can be obsolete. 12 months is a good amount of time to derive an average. 

However for your and everyone else's knowledge Average grants/month from Mar 2012 till date is 14.

I hope that helps.


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



OZVISA said:


> Hey guys n girls i m happy to announce the most exciting news for me. My wife has got her visa on monday 23 sep... We r so happy now coz it was a long wait but finally ahc grant came through.. The feeling is jus like flying high in the sky and shouting loud n loud..and the biggest coincidence is tht we hav our first mariage anniversary on 25 which is two days from now and i landed in india on monday afternoon and the very next two hours we got visa so basically my wife says i have brought the visa with me.. Such a wonderful feeling after a series of long sleeplless nights... All forum members thank u so much in whtever whichever way we help each other to keep going.. And i hope everyone in the line get their visas quick and fast...


_*Hi OZVisa, my heartiest congratulation to you both for a visa grant ahead of your marriage anniversary… wish you all the best for your bright future...:lalala::lalala:*_


----------



## nannu

manv1983 said:


> Apologies for being rude.. But your reply to my earlier post sounds bit like making fun of me !! There are two many experts here some are saying 31 and u said 30 !! Don't know whom to consider and whom not too !! There is no personal grudges against any one !! Apologies again !!


*Hey, I had no intention of making fun of you. Sorry if it came out like that. *

Your earlier post was made below the new list so it sounded like you wanted me to update the list. There was no mention of the SS or the summary graphs. That is why I replied about the average grants and updating the list mid of the month. 

:tea:


----------



## merrylands

nannu said:


> Hi Merrylands,
> 
> I have a summary of grants from March 2012 onward in the SS that I maintain for my use. I have not added that in the SS because that data is too old and can be obsolete. 12 months is a good amount of time to derive an average.
> 
> However for your and everyone else's knowledge Average grants/month from Mar 2012 till date is 14.
> 
> I hope that helps.


Fair enough.

Seems, for the forum affiliated applicants, the total grant is less than 1 - about 3 grants in 4 working days - on long term average. 

I know forum is not all that AHC is looking at, still they need to step up their performance for the visa grant.

After her long awaited visa grant for herself, which I believe will be by the end of this week, Nannu probably would offer help to AHC for a better way to analyse the applicants and manage the processing of Visa.


----------



## singh_26

manv1983 said:


> You should consider what other says, I am not telling you to update acc to other months what I m saying we got 31 grants in this month and u have updated 30 in summary graphs.
> 
> Better get your facts rite rather than making fool of others !!





manv1983 said:


> Mr. Singh , I am really amazed that you put so much on this thread, But i just want to know " are you currently employed" or Shud I ask that are you employed within this forum because you just post every 30 mins. Dont take it in bad sense, but really want to know how you get so much time to get online all the time ??????





manv1983 said:


> To be very frank, Admin I guess i lil lazy, atleast he/she should update the sheet every alternative day !! Too much confusion, and if there are too many inactive member then stats should show only last 6/8 months instead of an year or so.
> 
> Secondly, anyone can help.
> 
> Does Surbhi Somanya sends confirmation email for File to be allocated to SCO or in que for decision or do we have to call her and ask ?
> 
> Please help





manv1983 said:


> Hopefully nannu has answered the question !! I see lots of useless information on the forum , although all have their own perspective but frustation among the members are so much that everyone is arguing each other !!
> 
> *Hence I will be silent member from now but will definately let u guys know wen visa is approved !! till thn all the best* !!


_*Hi Manv1983,
It is better to keep your word's for you which you wrote in your thread (Highlighted)
*_


----------



## nannu

*Sorry I forgot to include DOL19122012's name*

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**


1. KRA
2. DOL19122012
3. Meena
4. Suzan
5. Msam
6. Veena
7. Extremeoz
8. ChiragB
9. Rajk
10. Dreamerdownunder
11. vix198424
12. Roshan
13. Ps2013
14. Nannu
15. Sims
16. VRJO
17. Mvisa
18. aarvee
19. srsrsrsr
20. Mgthagnt
21. Merrylands
22. IWROX
23. HKJ
24. Klight12
25. Dimple1404
26. Waiting4Oct
27. Kunrit
28. Waiting13
29. Shiny2013
30. Abhisek
31. Ms. J*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Kanu
*


----------



## manv1983

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Manv1983,
> It is better to keep your word's for you which you wrote in your thread (Highlighted)
> *_


Really appreciate for investing too much time collecting that many posts of mine !!

You are really a GEM !! SINGH IS KING !!:clap2:


----------



## aarvee

It's past 1' O clock.. Hoping to see the posts of Visa Grants now.. Lets see who is gonna open the account for today.. God Bless September!


----------



## manv1983

aarvee said:


> It's past 1' O clock.. Hoping to see the posts of Visa Grants now.. Lets see who is gonna open the account for today.. God Bless September!


I hope it will be same as it came yesterday after lunch hopefully later in the day !!


----------



## Srsrsrsr

My dear Fellow forum friends. I hereby would like to share this greatest news of my life so far with you. Just received visa grant letter. I came dancing back home from work today. Dear lord Mahadev finally heard our pray. 
Thank you so much nannu. You listed me in your list and I got visa today. Thank you very very much. See I asked you to add me in your list way back,. You are really amazing and lucky for all of us. We all thank you very very much. Hurray Hurray Hurray


----------



## manv1983

Srsrsrsr said:


> My dear Fellow forum friends. I hereby would like to share this greatest news of my life so far with you. Just received visa grant letter. I came dancing back home from work today. Dear lord Mahadev finally heard over pray.
> Thank you so much nannu. You listed me in your list and I got visa today. Thank you very very much. See I asked you to add me in your list way back,. You are really amazing and lucky for all of us. We all thank you very very much. Hurray Hurray Hurray


Cngrats !! Enjoy Life with your life !!


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Srsrsrsr said:


> My dear Fellow forum friends. I hereby would like to share this greatest news of my life so far with you. Just received visa grant letter. I came dancing back home from work today. Dear lord Mahadev finally heard over pray.
> Thank you so much nannu. You listed me in your list and I got visa today. Thank you very very much. See I asked you to add me in your list way back,. You are really amazing and lucky for all of us. We all thank you very very much. Hurray Hurray Hurray


Congrats Srsrsrsr... You must be still dancing now... 
I am really very Happy for you... Have loads and loads of success in your life ahead...


----------



## aarvee

*Congrats*



Srsrsrsr said:


> My dear Fellow forum friends. I hereby would like to share this greatest news of my life so far with you. Just received visa grant letter. I came dancing back home from work today. Dear lord Mahadev finally heard our pray.
> Thank you so much nannu. You listed me in your list and I got visa today. Thank you very very much. See I asked you to add me in your list way back,. You are really amazing and lucky for all of us. We all thank you very very much. Hurray Hurray Hurray


Wow.. So glad for you.. Best Wishes...


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congratulations!*

Congracts SrSrSr,

Have a Happy Married Life... Bonvoyage...

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:

By the way for which tune were you dancing, Please share the sing and entertain this forum with your tune of dance  

lane:



Srsrsrsr said:


> My dear Fellow forum friends. I hereby would like to share this greatest news of my life so far with you. Just received visa grant letter. I came dancing back home from work today. Dear lord Mahadev finally heard our pray.
> Thank you so much nannu. You listed me in your list and I got visa today. Thank you very very much. See I asked you to add me in your list way back,. You are really amazing and lucky for all of us. We all thank you very very much. Hurray Hurray Hurray


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Srsrsrsr said:


> My dear Fellow forum friends. I hereby would like to share this greatest news of my life so far with you. Just received visa grant letter. I came dancing back home from work today. Dear lord Mahadev finally heard our pray.
> Thank you so much nannu. You listed me in your list and I got visa today. Thank you very very much. See I asked you to add me in your list way back,. You are really amazing and lucky for all of us. We all thank you very very much. Hurray Hurray Hurray


_*Congratulation Have a happy married life ahead *_ :clap2:lane:lane::cheer2::car::tea::drum: :rockon: opcorn::whoo:


----------



## Srsrsrsr

Thank you thank you thank you so much guys. Still I am dancing. Wow so much relief. Jay Sambho..


----------



## MgtnAgnt

nannu said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 
> 1. KRA
> 2. DOL19122012
> 3. Meena
> 4. Suzan
> 5. Msam
> 6. Veena
> 7. Extremeoz
> 8. ChiragB
> 9. Rajk
> 10. Dreamerdownunder
> 11. vix198424
> 12. Roshan
> 13. Ps2013
> 14. Nannu
> 15. Sims
> 16. VRJO
> 17. Mvisa
> 18. aarvee
> 19. srsrsrsr
> 20. Mgthagnt
> 21. Merrylands
> 22. IWROX
> 23. HKJ
> 24. Klight12
> 25. Dimple1404
> 26. Waiting4Oct
> 27. Kunrit
> 28. Waiting13
> 29. Shiny2013
> 30. Abhisek
> 31. Ms. J*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Kanu
> *



We really appreciate your great work... With out the SS we all will be in a dark room ..


----------



## ps2013

Srsrsrsr said:


> My dear Fellow forum friends. I hereby would like to share this greatest news of my life so far with you. Just received visa grant letter. I came dancing back home from work today. Dear lord Mahadev finally heard our pray.
> Thank you so much nannu. You listed me in your list and I got visa today. Thank you very very much. See I asked you to add me in your list way back,. You are really amazing and lucky for all of us. We all thank you very very much. Hurray Hurray Hurray


CONGRATULATIONS ..!!
First grant of the day and from the new list as well...
Love to see the list moving...
cheers nannu


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Srsrsrsr said:


> My dear Fellow forum friends. I hereby would like to share this greatest news of my life so far with you. Just received visa grant letter. I came dancing back home from work today. Dear lord Mahadev finally heard our pray.
> Thank you so much nannu. You listed me in your list and I got visa today. Thank you very very much. See I asked you to add me in your list way back,. You are really amazing and lucky for all of us. We all thank you very very much. Hurray Hurray Hurray


:violin:_*Congratulations Srsrsrsr... wish you all the best mate... :violin:*_


----------



## Srsrsrsr

cute1987 said:


> :violin:_*Congratulations Srsrsrsr... wish you all the best mate... :violin:*_



Thank you guys. Really appreciate your help and support.


----------



## shilga

Srsrsrsr said:


> My dear Fellow forum friends. I hereby would like to share this greatest news of my life so far with you. Just received visa grant letter. I came dancing back home from work today. Dear lord Mahadev finally heard our pray.
> Thank you so much nannu. You listed me in your list and I got visa today. Thank you very very much. See I asked you to add me in your list way back,. You are really amazing and lucky for all of us. We all thank you very very much. Hurray Hurray Hurray


Congrats.
  :drum: arty:


----------



## kunrit

Srsrsrsr said:


> My dear Fellow forum friends. I hereby would like to share this greatest news of my life so far with you. Just received visa grant letter. I came dancing back home from work today. Dear lord Mahadev finally heard our pray.
> Thank you so much nannu. You listed me in your list and I got visa today. Thank you very very much. See I asked you to add me in your list way back,. You are really amazing and lucky for all of us. We all thank you very very much. Hurray Hurray Hurray


Congratzz my friend!! Bholenath has been blessing..


----------



## Waiting4Oct

nannu said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 
> 1. KRA
> 2. DOL19122012
> 3. Meena
> 4. Suzan
> 5. Msam
> 6. Veena
> 7. Extremeoz
> 8. ChiragB
> 9. Rajk
> 10. Dreamerdownunder
> 11. vix198424
> 12. Roshan
> 13. Ps2013
> 14. Nannu
> 15. Sims
> 16. VRJO
> 17. Mvisa
> 18. aarvee
> 19. srsrsrsr
> 20. Mgthagnt
> 21. Merrylands
> 22. IWROX
> 23. HKJ
> 24. Klight12
> 25. Dimple1404
> 26. Waiting4Oct
> 27. Kunrit
> 28. Waiting13
> 29. Shiny2013
> 30. Abhisek
> 31. Ms. J*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Kanu
> *


1 out of 31 till now.. Hope all the 30 remaining fly away soooooooon!!!!
lane:


----------



## nannu

Srsrsrsr said:


> My dear Fellow forum friends. I hereby would like to share this greatest news of my life so far with you. Just received visa grant letter. I came dancing back home from work today. Dear lord Mahadev finally heard our pray.
> Thank you so much nannu. You listed me in your list and I got visa today. Thank you very very much. See I asked you to add me in your list way back,. You are really amazing and lucky for all of us. We all thank you very very much. Hurray Hurray Hurray


*Congratulations Srsrsrsr..... Have a happy married life *lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations!!*



OZVISA said:


> Hey guys n girls i m happy to announce the most exciting news for me. My wife has got her visa on monday 23 sep... We r so happy now coz it was a long wait but finally ahc grant came through.. The feeling is jus like flying high in the sky and shouting loud n loud..and the biggest coincidence is tht we hav our first mariage anniversary on 25 which is two days from now and i landed in india on monday afternoon and the very next two hours we got visa so basically my wife says i have brought the visa with me.. Such a wonderful feeling after a series of long sleeplless nights... All forum members thank u so much in whtever whichever way we help each other to keep going.. And i hope everyone in the line get their visas quick and fast...



*Hey OZvisa....Congratulations ..... Have a happy married life *lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## nannu

*Bored*

I am bored :yawn::bored::drama:....give me something to update in the SS :typing:


Has anybody been to the movies this weekend? Seen The Lunchbox?

Share your reviews please ......but Don't tell the story!!!


----------



## merrylands

...


----------



## merrylands

nannu said:


> I am bored :yawn::bored::drama:....give me something to update in the SS :typing:
> 
> 
> Has anybody been to the movies this weekend? Seen The Lunchbox?
> 
> Share your reviews please ......but Don't tell the story!!!


If you wish to have something to update on spreadsheet, have a column for the longest waiting list since DoL with no complications and health, I expect myself to be on the top of the list.

Its getting crazy.

No reasons for justifying the delay and don't know how long it will last.

All are frustrated but one of the longest time is making me worse and still don't know when.......


----------



## abhisek

nannu said:


> I am bored :yawn::bored::drama:....give me something to update in the SS :typing:
> 
> 
> Has anybody been to the movies this weekend? Seen The Lunchbox?
> 
> Share your reviews please ......but Don't tell the story!!!


It is a good one. Irrfan Khan is as usual awesome....I ain't a critic but definitely worth watching....


----------



## preet17

:smash: :frusty: :lalala:


----------



## nannu

*Believe me, you are far better than many*



merrylands said:


> If you wish to have something to update on spreadsheet, have a column for the longest waiting list since DoL with no complications and health, I expect myself to be on the top of the list.
> 
> Its getting crazy.
> 
> No reasons for justifying the delay and don't know how long it will last.
> 
> All are frustrated but one of the longest time is making me worse and still don't know when.......


I already have that!! Believe me, you are far better than many eace::rockon:

*Winner of the Most Patient Wait *

*Tomi - 526 Days :first:
Balhary - 472 Days :second:
DivyaBalsa - 463 Days :third:*

*Winner of the Luckiest People on Earth*

*Kk XXX - 27 Days :first:
Howdy XXX - 30 Days :second:
Angle XXXXXXX - 86 Days :third:*


----------



## nannu

abhisek said:


> It is a good one. Irrfan Khan is as usual awesome....I ain't a critic but definitely worth watching....


Irfan is not a mainstream actor, but he is one my fav. Plus, Nawazuddin Siddiqui has been good in all his recent movies. Both of them together should be worth the time and money.


----------



## Dimple1404

congrats to all who have got their visa's, i hope i get my wife here asap, its absolutly a load of crap for an australian citizen that cant even get his wife here asap,i have been in this country for 22 years ..god wake up AHC


----------



## Srsrsrsr

I really wish everyone gets their visa asap....god bless all


----------



## merrylands

nannu said:


> I already have that!! Believe me, you are far better than many eace::rockon:
> 
> *Winner of the Most Patient Wait *
> 
> *Tomi - 526 Days :first:
> Balhary - 472 Days :second:
> DivyaBalsa - 463 Days :third:*
> 
> *Winner of the Luckiest People on Earth*
> 
> *Kk XXX - 27 Days :first:
> Howdy XXX - 30 Days :second:
> Angle XXXXXXX - 86 Days :third:*


I know there are one who have waited longer than me.

They have, as far as I know, some complications like medicals as a reason for delay.

Though being late, they have a reason for it - I would be happy to find a reason of being late - anything except being unlucky. Thats not a reason - its AHC excuse against their poor management.

Its not personal against anyone but AHC.
Don't have word in my vocabulary to describe how bad I think they are.


----------



## merrylands

Seems another day has gone with only one forum grant.


----------



## DOL19122012

*Dont Worry!*

Hi Merrylands, 

Your visa should be coming soon. As we see there are many members getting their visas, June month's Queue members are getting grants. I see many members getting visas and their queue date is between 1st June and 10th June.

Am confident you would also receive soon (in next 2 to 4 days). Lets hope for the best. Wait for some more days and you would join your spouse.

Good Luck!





merrylands said:


> I know there are one who have waited longer than me.
> 
> They have, as far as I know, some complications like medicals as a reason for delay.
> 
> Though being late, they have a reason for it - I would be happy to find a reason of being late - anything except being unlucky. Thats not a reason - its AHC excuse against their poor management.
> 
> Its not personal against anyone but AHC.
> Don't have word in my vocabulary to describe how bad I think they are.


----------



## OZVISA

nannu said:


> *Hey OZvisa....Congratulations ..... Have a happy married life *lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


Thank u nannu


----------



## Becky26

*This is the Vicious Cycle of Life*

*Until the day when God shall deign to reveal the future to man, all human wisdom is summed up in these two words,–’Wait and hope’. 
*
-Alexandre Dumas


Came across this and thought of the people on this forum, quote suites perfectly to each and everyone of our situations.

Good Luck

Becky


----------



## jaiganesh

congrates to all who got visa from last friday, monday and today.
damn happy for you guys.


----------



## Becky26

*DIAC now DIBP*

As soon as the Liberals come into power, the Immigration Department has faced changes in its name (Like that will help change the visa processing time or may it be the ridiculous visa fees) from "Department of Immigration and Citizenship" to *"Department of Immigration and Border Protection"*

I wonder what other things will face changes with the incoming of Mr. Tony Abbott's new Government 


God Bless Australia!! ray:ray:


----------



## vjmelb

Hey friends got email for my visa grant today. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Thnk you everyone for their support throught this journey
DOL :- 26th Sep 2012
DOQ:-05 July 2013
Visa granted 24 Sep 2013 

ALmost a year ...

I am confused now can anyone tell whats next now... Nothing mentioned in email except that I need to travel before March 2013. Doest it mean I can just book the ticket and fly :flypig::flypig::flypig: , no interview no stamping?


----------



## Dimple1404

vjmelb said:


> Hey friends got email for my visa grant today. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thnk you everyone for their support throught this journey
> DOL :- 26th Sep 2012
> DOQ:-05 July 2013
> Visa granted 24 Sep 2013
> 
> ALmost a year ...
> 
> I am confused now can anyone tell whats next now... Nothing mentioned in email except that I need to travel before March 2013. Doest it mean I can just book the ticket and fly :flypig::flypig::flypig: , no interview no stamping?


mate u miss ur tickets to australia if it was march 2013 lol


----------



## KRA

Guys,Atlast i received my dream letter eace::dance:
Yes yes i received the grant mail.:dance:eace:
A special thanks to Nannu as you had mentioned my name first in the list.I received the visa first according to your new list .......Thanks a ton to you nannu.Hope you all should get their visa soon .Will pray for you guys as i know the pain of waiting ray2:ray:


----------



## cute1987

*What to do now...?*

*Anyone who has faced a situation, similar to me…?
*
*On 13 Sep 2013*, my case officer *Ritu Arora* emailed me for medical examinations…

*On 14 Sep 2013*, when I sent an email to Ritu Arora, received an automatic reply as:

*“I am on extended leave for 6 months w.e.f. 16 Sep 2013 until 14 Mar 2014… Kindly re-route your emails enquiries to [email protected]... Thanks with regards… Ritu Arora”*

*So I re-routed* my *medical examinations completion intimation* email to *[email protected]*

*On 17 Sep 2013*, I received the following email reply from the AHC:

“Please note that the global service standard for partner visas is 12 months. The New Delhi Visa Office is currently finalizing migration visas in app. 6-7 months. A case officer will be in contact with you following this assessment if further documentation is required. *We have received your medical clearance."*

*On 18 Sep 2013*, I again sent an email to AHC… "MAY I REQUEST YOU HUMBLY TO LET ME KNOW WHO MY CASE OFFICER NOW IS so that I MAY BE ABLE to CONTACT HIM/HER in CASE OF ANY INQUIRY/QUESTION."

*On 20 Sep 2013*, I received the following email reply from the AHC…

“Please be informed that your application is still *under process* and is within our standard processing time frame of 7-12months from the date of lodgement (28/05/2013). *However, once a new Case Officer gets allocated, the department shall let you know.*”

I have submitted all the required documents and *the AHC has already received my medical clearance*.

*Can anyone suggest me what I am to do now…?*  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations !!*



KRA said:


> Guys,Atlast i received my dream letter eace::dance:
> Yes yes i received the grant mail.:dance:eace:
> A special thanks to Nannu as you had mentioned my name first in the list.I received the visa first according to your new list .......Thanks a ton to you nannu.Hope you all should get their visa soon .Will pray for you guys as i know the pain of waiting ray2:ray:


*Congratulations KRA....Have a happy married life....Happy reunion *eace:eace:eace:eace::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## abhisek

vjmelb said:


> Hey friends got email for my visa grant today. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thnk you everyone for their support throught this journey
> DOL :- 26th Sep 2012
> DOQ:-05 July 2013
> Visa granted 24 Sep 2013
> 
> ALmost a year ...
> 
> I am confused now can anyone tell whats next now... Nothing mentioned in email except that I need to travel before March 2013. Doest it mean I can just book the ticket and fly :flypig::flypig::flypig: , no interview no stamping?


Congrats....
And that's true....you can just fly but make sure it's March 2014 and not 2013 as that may complicate while trying to enter...


----------



## Amaanisingh

Wow 
What a day...
Hot and happy moments..hahaha..
Day started with some hot arguments and ended with long awaited happy moments..
God bless all with patience and visa 
Nannu u are a ROCKSTAR..
Your list is the hottest topic of forum..


----------



## ps2013

nannu said:


> *congratulations kra....have a happy married life....happy reunion *eace:eace:eace:eace::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2:


congratulations...!!!!!


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



vjmelb said:


> Hey friends got email for my visa grant today. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thnk you everyone for their support throught this journey
> DOL :- 26th Sep 2012
> DOQ:-05 July 2013
> Visa granted 24 Sep 2013
> 
> ALmost a year ...
> 
> I am confused now can anyone tell whats next now... Nothing mentioned in email except that I need to travel before March 2013. Doest it mean I can just book the ticket and fly :flypig::flypig::flypig: , no interview no stamping?


_*Congratulations Vjmelb... have a happy married life ahead... *_eace::rockon:eace:


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations !!*



vjmelb said:


> Hey friends got email for my visa grant today. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thnk you everyone for their support throught this journey
> DOL :- 26th Sep 2012
> DOQ:-05 July 2013
> Visa granted 24 Sep 2013
> 
> ALmost a year ...
> 
> I am confused now can anyone tell whats next now... Nothing mentioned in email except that I need to travel before March 2013. Doest it mean I can just book the ticket and fly :flypig::flypig::flypig: , no interview no stamping?


*Congratulations Vjmelb.....You long wait is over. Have a happy married life. *
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Sorry I missed your name in the list...it should have been there....My bad


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



KRA said:


> Guys,Atlast i received my dream letter eace::dance:
> Yes yes i received the grant mail.:dance:eace:
> A special thanks to Nannu as you had mentioned my name first in the list.I received the visa first according to your new list .......Thanks a ton to you nannu.Hope you all should get their visa soon .Will pray for you guys as i know the pain of waiting ray2:ray:


_*Congratulations KRA... have a happy married life ahead... eace::rockon:eace:*_


----------



## KRA

Srsrsrsr said:


> My dear Fellow forum friends. I hereby would like to share this greatest news of my life so far with you. Just received visa grant letter. I came dancing back home from work today. Dear lord Mahadev finally heard our pray.
> Thank you so much nannu. You listed me in your list and I got visa today. Thank you very very much. See I asked you to add me in your list way back,. You are really amazing and lucky for all of us. We all thank you very very much. Hurray Hurray Hurray



Congrats Have a wonderful life ahead :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## KRA

vjmelb said:


> Hey friends got email for my visa grant today. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thnk you everyone for their support throught this journey
> DOL :- 26th Sep 2012
> DOQ:-05 July 2013
> Visa granted 24 Sep 2013
> 
> ALmost a year ...
> 
> I am confused now can anyone tell whats next now... Nothing mentioned in email except that I need to travel before March 2013. Doest it mean I can just book the ticket and fly :flypig::flypig::flypig: , no interview no stamping?



Happy married life :clap2::rockon:


----------



## ps2013

vjmelb said:


> Hey friends got email for my visa grant today. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thnk you everyone for their support throught this journey
> DOL :- 26th Sep 2012
> DOQ:-05 July 2013
> Visa granted 24 Sep 2013
> 
> ALmost a year ...
> 
> I am confused now can anyone tell whats next now... Nothing mentioned in email except that I need to travel before March 2013. Doest it mean I can just book the ticket and fly :flypig::flypig::flypig: , no interview no stamping?


Congratulations
Enjoy ur life


----------



## preet17

Congrats to visa holders..have a gr8 gr8 life ahead


----------



## shilga

vjmelb said:


> Hey friends got email for my visa grant today. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thnk you everyone for their support throught this journey
> DOL :- 26th Sep 2012
> DOQ:-05 July 2013
> Visa granted 24 Sep 2013
> 
> ALmost a year ...
> 
> I am confused now can anyone tell whats next now... Nothing mentioned in email except that I need to travel before March 2013. Doest it mean I can just book the ticket and fly :flypig::flypig::flypig: , no interview no stamping?


Congrats!


----------



## kunrit

Congratzz & best wishes to all you folks who got their visas... lane:lane:lane:lane::flypig::flypig::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Till our paths cross again :wave::wave:


----------



## vjmelb

Dimple1404 said:


> mate u miss ur tickets to australia if it was march 2013 lol


Oops typo... can't edit now ... was too excited that time ... hope everyone is smart enough to get it


----------



## merrylands

Becky26 said:


> As soon as the Liberals come into power, the Immigration Department has faced changes in its name (Like that will help change the visa processing time or may it be the ridiculous visa fees) from "Department of Immigration and Citizenship" to *"Department of Immigration and Border Protection"*
> 
> I wonder what other things will face changes with the incoming of Mr. Tony Abbott's new Government
> 
> 
> God Bless Australia!! ray:ray:


Visa fees are already incredibly high - increasing once every few months lately and has gone up by total of about 50% in little more than a year. 
Thats ridiculus - and yet their job has not been any good - thats insane and big shame.

Hope changes are for the good.

I know these changes won't be good for us but don't want other visa applicants go through same situation as I/we have to go through.


----------



## merrylands

vjmelb said:


> Hey friends got email for my visa grant today. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thnk you everyone for their support throught this journey
> DOL :- 26th Sep 2012
> DOQ:-05 July 2013
> Visa granted 24 Sep 2013
> 
> ALmost a year ...
> 
> I am confused now can anyone tell whats next now... Nothing mentioned in email except that I need to travel before March 2013. Doest it mean I can just book the ticket and fly :flypig::flypig::flypig: , no interview no stamping?


Congratulations 
Happy for youeace:eace:eace:eace:

And, yes as of September last year I guess, YOu don't need any stamping or any thing.

Just buy the ticket, garb your passport and head forward.

They will check validity / confirmation of your visa online through immigration system.
Don't need anything on your passport.
For your own piece of mind, you can have a print out of the email sent though.


----------



## merrylands

nannu said:


> *Congratulations Vjmelb.....You long wait is over. Have a happy married life. *
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Sorry I missed your name in the list...it should have been there....My bad


Nannu following yesterdays grant, now time to update your list further with new expectants - hope I will go further up the list - not yet on the top.


----------



## klight12

*Got Visa*

Hi all.......I am happy to announce that I got visa yesterday. Very very happy now.........

Dol..........7 dec 2012
Doq........9 july 2013
Visa Grant......24 september 2013eace:


Thanks to all for supporting each other and helping to guess when we would get our visa. I hope evryone will get their visa soon and AHC make their process more faster than this as the wait is very painful. Good luck to everyone.

P.S. Dont aruge on forum just watch patiently for your turn.ray2:

:first::tea:


----------



## manv1983

Keeping expectation high for special month of Sept 2013 -

Next in line for grants according to DOQ in Sept 2013 ---

1. Veena , 2. ExtremeOz, 3. Msam , 4. Meena , 5. Suzan , 6. Raj K , 7. Chirag B , 8. DreamDown 

9. vix198424 , 10. Ps2013 , 11. Roshan , 12. Nannu .


----------



## saras712

*85 Days no Case officer agent said sometime they will not contact if they dont need any docs*

:confused2::confused2:
:confused2::confused2::confused2::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## Waiting4Oct

saras712 said:


> *85 Days no Case officer agent said sometime they will not contact if they dont need any docs*
> 
> :confused2::confused2:
> :confused2::confused2::confused2::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


Its ok saras712, maybe they did assign a CO and maybe he really doesn't have questions and has already put ur file in queue for final decision


----------



## merrylands

Waiting4Oct said:


> Its ok saras712, maybe they did assign a CO and maybe he really doesn't have questions and has already put ur file in queue for final decision


But is it likely that they will put it on que before asking for health at the minimum


----------



## nannu

saras712 said:


> *85 Days no Case officer agent said sometime they will not contact if they dont need any docs*
> 
> :confused2::confused2:
> :confused2::confused2::confused2::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


Hey Saras, COs to June and July are being allocated in 12-14 weeks, instead of earlier 10-12 weeks.

Hold on for some more time, you'll for sure get a CO in 10-15 days.

If you have not submitted medicals along with your application, then your CO will definitely contact you


----------



## nannu

merrylands said:


> But is it likely that they will put it on que before asking for health at the minimum


Some applicant do medicals along with their spouse's PR and they submit those along with their file, only in such cases the file can be queued without asking for medicals. 

Otherwise files is not queued until all documents are complete.


----------



## nannu

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**


1. KRA
2. DOL19122012
3. Meena
4. Suzan
5. Msam
6. Veena
7. Extremeoz
8. ChiragB
9. Rajk
10. Dreamerdownunder
11. vix198424
12. Roshan
13. Ps2013
14. Nannu
15. Sims
16. VRJO
17. Mvisa
18. aarvee
19. srsrsrsr
20. Mgthagnt
21. Merrylands
22. IWROX
23. HKJ
24. Klight12
25. Dimple1404
26. Waiting4Oct
27. Kunrit
28. Waiting13
29. Shiny2013
30. Abhisek
31. Ms. J*

* Others*
*1. Vjmelb*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Kanu
*


----------



## Waiting4Oct

3 out of 31 flew away 

28 more to go


----------



## KRA

klight12 said:


> Hi all.......I am happy to announce that I got visa yesterday. Very very happy now.........
> 
> Dol..........7 dec 2012
> Doq........9 july 2013
> Visa Grant......24 september 2013eace:
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for supporting each other and helping to guess when we would get our visa. I hope evryone will get their visa soon and AHC make their process more faster than this as the wait is very painful. Good luck to everyone.
> 
> P.S. Dont aruge on forum just watch patiently for your turn.ray2:
> 
> :first::tea:



CongratsHappy Married life :lalala::lalala:


----------



## shiny2013

hi all,
iam feb applicant..medicals got delayed and file was finally placed in queue on july 17 2013.I asked my CO and applied TV,she told that she will be informing me once the file is in final queue so that i can return back.Im currently in Aus in tourist visa...
i checked the SS and found that many ppl whose file was queued in july got visa grants this month.
Pls reccomend,should i ask my CO whether i can return offshore to get the visa grant?
pls suggest

thanks in advance


----------



## klight12

KRA said:


> CongratsHappy Married life :lalala::lalala:


Thanks


----------



## Waiting4Oct

shiny2013 said:


> hi all,
> iam feb applicant..medicals got delayed and file was finally placed in queue on july 17 2013.I asked my CO and applied TV,she told that she will be informing me once the file is in final queue so that i can return back.Im currently in Aus in tourist visa...
> i checked the SS and found that many ppl whose file was queued in july got visa grants this month.
> Pls reccomend,should i ask my CO whether i can return offshore to get the visa grant?
> pls suggest
> 
> thanks in advance


I may be wrong but as far as my analysis goes , CO waits for the applicant to return to India to send the file to final queue. In case you travel to Australia after the file has been placed in queue, then maybe they wait for you to come back and then take up the file for final decision.

Hopefully the more experienced members of the forum can correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...!!!*



klight12 said:


> Hi all.......I am happy to announce that I got visa yesterday. Very very happy now.........
> 
> Dol..........7 dec 2012
> Doq........9 july 2013
> Visa Grant......24 september 2013eace:
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for supporting each other and helping to guess when we would get our visa. I hope evryone will get their visa soon and AHC make their process more faster than this as the wait is very painful. Good luck to everyone.
> 
> P.S. Dont aruge on forum just watch patiently for your turn.ray2: :first::tea:


_*Hey Klight12,
Congratulations… Wish you a happy married life mate... :rockon:eace::rockon:*_


----------



## jaiganesh

yesterday day was gr8 day in terms of visa grant. hope same continues today as well.

congrates all mates who got visas.


----------



## saras712

merrylands said:


> But is it likely that they will put it on que before asking for health at the minimum


HI Merryland
We already submitted with application.So they may not ask


----------



## shiny2013

Waiting4Oct said:


> I may be wrong but as far as my analysis goes , CO waits for the applicant to return to India to send the file to final queue. In case you travel to Australia after the file has been placed in queue, then maybe they wait for you to come back and then take up the file for final decision.
> 
> Hopefully the more experienced members of the forum can correct me if i am wrong.


thnx for a reply!!

can somebody else too clarify my doubt..based on all ur replies i can decide


----------



## kunrit

shiny2013 said:


> thnx for a reply!!
> 
> can somebody else too clarify my doubt..based on all ur replies i can decide


I think your CO will confirm with you (and maybe ask you to return) when you will be due for your grant. Forum member 'Hoping' had a similar case I believe.


----------



## nannu

*Wait for CO to ask you to retrun.*



shiny2013 said:


> hi all,
> iam feb applicant..medicals got delayed and file was finally placed in queue on july 17 2013.I asked my CO and applied TV,she told that she will be informing me once the file is in final queue so that i can return back.Im currently in Aus in tourist visa...
> i checked the SS and found that many ppl whose file was queued in july got visa grants this month.
> Pls reccomend,should i ask my CO whether i can return offshore to get the visa grant?
> pls suggest
> 
> thanks in advance


When did you go to Australia on TV? Before or After your file was queued?

If you whet after the file was queue, then you wait for the CO to ask you to get offshore for the visa grant. 
When your CO will ask you to exit Aus for visa grant, it will not take very long to get the visa after that. 
*If you return now, you don't know how long you'll have to wait, so stay there as long as your TV is valid and return when your CO asks you to or when you TV is about to end (whichever is sooner).*


----------



## shiny2013

nannu said:


> When did you go to Australia on TV? Before or After your file was queued?
> 
> If you whet after the file was queue, then you wait for the CO to ask you to get offshore for the visa grant.
> When your CO will ask you to exit Aus for visa grant, it will not take very long to get the visa after that.
> *If you return now, you don't know how long you'll have to wait, so stay there as long as your TV is valid and return when your CO asks you to or when you TV is about to end (whichever is sooner).*


thnx for reply!!
hi my file was placed in queue on jul 17,i left to aus on aug 18th
my CO said she ll notify me when it reavhes final queue,but till date my co never mails me,i ask mail her everytime for medicals etc. so im not sure if i should mail her or wait for her to mail


----------



## VRJO

shiny2013 said:


> thnx for reply!!
> hi my file was placed in queue on jul 17,i left to aus on aug 18th
> my CO said she ll notify me when it reavhes final queue,but till date my co never mails me,i ask mail her everytime for medicals etc. so im not sure if i should mail her or wait for her to mail


Dont change any plans yet finish your stay and return.
All you got to do is inform your CO that you are back in india. 

Mean while if u receive a mail from AHC to get offshore do that.

either way you r United together :grouphug:dosent change any thing. so, forget every thing and enjoy ur time and leave the rest to TIME......

Time is best answer for lot of unsolved issues....cant beat it. do not complicate by thinking.. keepit simple


----------



## nannu

Suzan, sims, Dreamerdownunder

If you are following the forum and the SS, then please let us all know whenever you get your visa.


----------



## merrylands

Hi all !

FINALLY I got the visa grant letter. 

Thanks everyone for supporting and hope that all will get their soon.

Wish AHC would be better in the days to come.

Cheers !!!!!


----------



## Waiting4Oct

merrylands said:


> Hi all !
> 
> FINALLY I got the visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks everyone for supporting and hope that all will get their soon.
> 
> Wish AHC would be better in the days to come.
> 
> Cheers !!!!!


Congratulations! First visa of the day


----------



## augu2013

Congratulations merrylands!


----------



## manv1983

merrylands said:


> Hi all !
> 
> FINALLY I got the visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks everyone for supporting and hope that all will get their soon.
> 
> Wish AHC would be better in the days to come.
> 
> Cheers !!!!!


Congrats Merry !! Enjoy Life !!


----------



## KRA

merrylands said:


> Hi all !
> 
> FINALLY I got the visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks everyone for supporting and hope that all will get their soon.
> 
> Wish AHC would be better in the days to come.
> 
> Cheers !!!!!


Congratulations Happy Married lifeeace:eace::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## saras712

merrylands said:


> Hi all !
> 
> FINALLY I got the visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks everyone for supporting and hope that all will get their soon.
> 
> Wish AHC would be better in the days to come.
> 
> Cheers !!!!!


Congrets Merrylands:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::violin::violin::violin::first::first::first::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jaiganesh

merrylands said:


> Hi all !
> 
> FINALLY I got the visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks everyone for supporting and hope that all will get their soon.
> 
> Wish AHC would be better in the days to come.
> 
> Cheers !!!!!


congrates mate. wish you a very happy life ahead.


----------



## ps2013

Congratulations merrylands
Good luck


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congratulations!*

News of the day!

Congratulations! You have to give party to all the forum members Marylands 

Its your big day! Bonvoyage!

Good Luck and Happy Married Life...

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:





merrylands said:


> Hi all !
> 
> FINALLY I got the visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks everyone for supporting and hope that all will get their soon.
> 
> Wish AHC would be better in the days to come.
> 
> Cheers !!!!!


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations!!*



merrylands said:


> Hi all !
> 
> FINALLY I got the visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks everyone for supporting and hope that all will get their soon.
> 
> Wish AHC would be better in the days to come.
> 
> Cheers !!!!!


*Congratulations Merrylands....Happy Reunion....Happy Married Life*

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## DOL19122012

*Well, You got it Today*

:flypig: 



DOL19122012 said:


> Hi Merrylands,
> 
> Your visa should be coming soon. As we see there are many members getting their visas, June month's Queue members are getting grants. I see many members getting visas and their queue date is between 1st June and 10th June.
> 
> Am confident you would also receive soon (in next 2 to 4 days). Lets hope for the best. Wait for some more days and you would join your spouse.
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## aarvee

Congratulations Merryland.. Wish you all happiness..


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



merrylands said:


> Hi all !
> 
> FINALLY I got the visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks everyone for supporting and hope that all will get their soon.
> 
> Wish AHC would be better in the days to come.
> 
> Cheers !!!!!


_*Congratulation merrylands. have a happy married life ahead*_ opcorn:lane:lane::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::car::car::rockon:


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



merrylands said:


> Hi all !
> 
> FINALLY I got the visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks everyone for supporting and hope that all will get their soon.
> 
> Wish AHC would be better in the days to come.
> 
> Cheers !!!!!


_*Hi Merrylands,
Congratulations... must be feeling very relaxed now... wish you a happy married life ... :rockon: lane: :rockon:*_


----------



## shilga

merrylands said:


> Hi all !
> 
> FINALLY I got the visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks everyone for supporting and hope that all will get their soon.
> 
> Wish AHC would be better in the days to come.
> 
> Cheers !!!!!


Congrats!
  :lalala:


----------



## kunrit

merrylands said:


> Hi all !
> 
> FINALLY I got the visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks everyone for supporting and hope that all will get their soon.
> 
> Wish AHC would be better in the days to come.
> 
> Cheers !!!!!


congozz merrylands...finally your long awaited day came..feel really happy for you.. :first:


----------



## Amaanisingh

merrylands said:


> Hi all !
> 
> FINALLY I got the visa grant letter.
> 
> Thanks everyone for supporting and hope that all will get their soon.
> 
> Wish AHC would be better in the days to come.
> 
> Cheers !!!!!



Big big big congratulations..
U reallly needed this..
As from your all previous posts one could very well judge that you were extremely frustrated from the wait..
So finallyy relax now..
You gona have a bestest peaceful sleep tonight.. Have a good life ahead..

And It seems like september is a month of longgggg waiting visas..
All who were on their last phase of gathered patience and hope got visas ..
God bless all..
Your prayers are finally heard..
I think ahc took this month to clear backlogs till march 
Now afresh start from next month for april and so on..
Good luck to all including me..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Heelllo all
If any june applicants who r allocated co lately 
Please update.. 
Thank you..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Do we get the acknowledgement letter on the day we apply
Or when co is allocated?


----------



## Waiting4Oct

*Hope today is better *

Although Sep has been a good month with 36 grants, yesterday was not so good. Just one grant in a day 

With hope in our eyes and a prayer in my hearts lets wait for today's count to begin. 

Hope God blesses us lots of visa grants today ray:


----------



## singh_26

*Acknowledgement*



Amaanisingh said:


> Do we get the acknowledgement letter on the day we apply
> Or when co is allocated?


_*HI Amaanisingh,
People who lodged their application till May (as per my assumption) do received acknowledgement via email about their file is sent to AHC delhi and file received at AHC delhi. But after july because ahc changed their working procedure Co will directly email the applicant and asked for medicals and other documents which ever is required.
So May be it do effect on june applicant's as AHC changed working procedure so they are delaying to assign CO to applicant's who lodged their application's between 15 May to Mid of July.
As you area june applicant so what i suggest you is to email at [email protected] and asked them for confirmation receipt of receiving your file. Hope this helps*_


----------



## Dimple1404

im praying so hard that my wife gets her visa grant today or tomorrow so i can surprise her for her birthday next week, all please pray for me


----------



## jaiganesh

common guyz share the good news on the forum.

don't be passive be active on the forum so that we can kill this waiting time


----------



## jaiganesh

extremeoz, Msam, Meena, Suzan

you guyz have crossed the century. Hope you all will recieve visa today

do check the mailbox and update the status


----------



## kunrit

jaiganesh said:


> extremeoz, Msam, Meena, Suzan
> 
> you guyz have crossed the century. Hope you all will recieve visa today
> 
> do check the mailbox and update the status


dead silence all around.. :deadhorse:

cmon ahc give us a catch or two (prefrebly much more) :fish2:


----------



## manv1983

kunrit said:


> dead silence all around.. :deadhorse:
> 
> cmon ahc give us a catch or two (prefrebly much more) :fish2:


Hope this is " SILENCE BEFORE THE STORM !!


----------



## msam

Hi Guys..

I am Meena's husband. Have been reading the thread but didn't know the password to login to expat forum...just now got it from my wife.

Hurray !!! crosssed 100 days but sadly no email received from AHC yet

Spoke to another case officer today at AHC (14 is away on vacation) and I must say he is very helpful...explained my status of the file for 10 min from the time I submitted the file until now...

It is in queue for final decision and he is hopeful that I will get it by end of this month.

Everyone in this forum is great and very supportive and like a family !!!!

A special thanks to Nannu and Singh !!! 

For Nannu ~ Could I ask you to delete one of my name on the spreadsheet...I think it's doubled up. Meena and Msam both id belongs to my wife

Thanks
Balaji


----------



## manv1983

msam said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I am Meena's husband. Have been reading the thread but didn't know the password to login to expat forum...just now got it from my wife.
> 
> Hurray !!! crosssed 100 days but sadly no email received from AHC yet
> 
> Spoke to another case officer today at AHC (14 is away on vacation) and I must say he is very helpful...explained my status of the file for 10 min from the time I submitted the file until now...
> 
> It is in queue for final decision and he is hopeful that I will get it by end of this month.
> 
> Everyone in this forum is great and very supportive and like a family !!!!
> 
> A special thanks to Nannu and Singh !!!
> 
> For Nannu ~ Could I ask you to delete one of my name on the spreadsheet...I think it's doubled up. Meena and Msam both id belongs to my wife
> 
> Thanks
> Balaji


Hopefully you ll get it by today/tomm !! And yes your ID's are doubled. Strange nobody noticed till now as everything is same in there !! All the best !!


----------



## kunrit

msam said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I am Meena's husband. Have been reading the thread but didn't know the password to login to expat forum...just now got it from my wife.
> 
> Hurray !!! crosssed 100 days but sadly no email received from AHC yet
> 
> Spoke to another case officer today at AHC (14 is away on vacation) and I must say he is very helpful...explained my status of the file for 10 min from the time I submitted the file until now...
> 
> It is in queue for final decision and he is hopeful that I will get it by end of this month.
> 
> Everyone in this forum is great and very supportive and like a family !!!!
> 
> A special thanks to Nannu and Singh !!!
> 
> For Nannu ~ Could I ask you to delete one of my name on the spreadsheet...I think it's doubled up. Meena and Msam both id belongs to my wife
> 
> Thanks
> Balaji



Hey Bala!! Hope you guys get your visa soon.

Pls could you share some inputs recieved from your CO that might be of help to forum members. I believe he must have shared with you some process steps and how the applications progress. :spy:


----------



## msam

kunrit said:


> Hey Bala!! Hope you guys get your visa soon.
> 
> Pls could you share some inputs recieved from your CO that might be of help to forum members. I believe he must have shared with you some process steps and how the applications progress. :spy:


Hi Kunrit,

When I spoke to the customer service, it's the same old story " Global processing time is 12 months and every application is different and the more complicated ones will take more time for decision making" 

As soon as the customer service told me that, I said what's complicated in my case and I would like to talk to the case officer. She then transferred the call and the case officer (new person and not on the spreadsheet) explained me that they got the complete application only on 14th June when I sent the additional documents and my file was queued on 17th June.

They are approving visa accordingly from the queue and the process is exactly the same as mentioned on this forum and on the spreadsheet.

It's just that they have too many outstanding application currently because of medicals delay and hence they are taking more time to approve. They are trying to catch up and complete everything within eight to nine months time frame now instead of Seven months as mentioned on the website.

Hopefully, this helps.

Thanks


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Amaanisingh said:


> Heelllo all
> If any june applicants who r allocated co lately
> Please update..
> Thank you..


I applied for 190 visa together with my sister-in-law who applied for partner visa in final week of June. I got mine today, She has not got her CO yet.

My brother desperately waiting for both to arrive in Adelaide. Guess I will reach earlier.


----------



## Dimple1404

come on AHC New Delhi!!!!!!!!!!! im waiting for my wife visa, lets get these visas to the people who are waiting to see their love ones and to start a life together......together lets all pray....so much is happening in Australia and my wife is missing out on it


----------



## Amaanisingh

singh_26 said:


> _*HI Amaanisingh,
> People who lodged their application till May (as per my assumption) do received acknowledgement via email about their file is sent to AHC delhi and file received at AHC delhi. But after july because ahc changed their working procedure Co will directly email the applicant and asked for medicals and other documents which ever is required.
> So May be it do effect on june applicant's as AHC changed working procedure so they are delaying to assign CO to applicant's who lodged their application's between 15 May to Mid of July.
> As you area june applicant so what i suggest you is to email at [email protected] and asked them for confirmation receipt of receiving your file. Hope this helps*_


Thank you Mr singh
Yes i already emailed them 3 days back but still din't got any reply.
And i forgot to mention that i do got phone msgs that my package has been sent from vfs and then another one that ahc has recieved the package...
Do they count as acknowledgement or will recieve email???


----------



## Amaanisingh

Rocky Balboa said:


> I applied for 190 visa together with my sister-in-law who applied for partner visa in final week of June. I got mine today, She has not got her CO yet.
> 
> My brother desperately waiting for both to arrive in Adelaide. Guess I will reach earlier.



Hello rocky
Yes we are waiting for co too 
I don't know why only with june applicants as every other month applicant have been allocated .. Strange..
Anyways keep updating !!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

AHC, New Delhi is very slow. I applied for 190 eVisa. In 2.5 months I got visa. They are fast. Will update once my sister-in-law gets her Co alloted.


----------



## saras712

Amaanisingh said:


> Hello rocky
> Yes we are waiting for co too
> I don't know why only with june applicants as every other month applicant have been allocated .. Strange..
> Anyways keep updating !!!


Hi Amanisingh

I am just six days behind u in july but still havnt got Co yet....Will keep u updated if any movement...:typing::typing::typing::typing::typing:


----------



## Bamborabi

Looks like those who have submitted their Visa application in June/July are still waiting for CO to be assigned (at least most of them , as per Spreadsheet).

I too feel a bit hard done, Applied on July 12th, still no CO assigned.



Bamborabi


----------



## Dimple1404

I wonder if the workers at AHC in new delhi knows what it feels like to have a partner overseas and haven't seen each other for 5 months plus, show us some love and start approving them


----------



## extremeoz

*Got it!!! Finally!!*

Hello Everyone!

After almost 6 months of wait, my wife got her visa today!!!!

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
:drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:

Thank you everyone! Spreadsheet and this forum meant a lot to us! It gave us hope!!

Thank you, Nannu and all expats. And all the best to those who will get good news soon!!!

Cheers,
ExtremeOZ


----------



## jaiganesh

extremeoz said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> After almost 6 months of wait, my wife got her visa today!!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> Thank you everyone! Spreadsheet and this forum meant a lot to us! It gave us hope!!
> 
> Thank you, Nannu and all expats. And all the best to those who will get good news soon!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> ExtremeOZ


congrates mate, meena you are next good luck


----------



## chiragb

extremeoz said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> After almost 6 months of wait, my wife got her visa today!!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> Thank you everyone! Spreadsheet and this forum meant a lot to us! It gave us hope!!
> 
> Thank you, Nannu and all expats. And all the best to those who will get good news soon!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> ExtremeOZ


Congratulation ExtremeOZ... If its ok with you , can you advise us name of your CO please...

Best of luck for the future


----------



## shilga

extremeoz said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> After almost 6 months of wait, my wife got her visa today!!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> Thank you everyone! Spreadsheet and this forum meant a lot to us! It gave us hope!!
> 
> Thank you, Nannu and all expats. And all the best to those who will get good news soon!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> ExtremeOZ


Congrats!
  :drum:


----------



## kunrit

chiragb said:


> Congratulation ExtremeOZ... If its ok with you , can you advise us name of your CO please...
> 
> Best of luck for the future


Congratzz extremeoz...its your lucky day... now you guys can relaxx.. :couch2::couch2:

chiragb...be confident you are next..shouldn't take long.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nannu

extremeoz said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> After almost 6 months of wait, my wife got her visa today!!!!
> Thank you everyone! Spreadsheet and this forum meant a lot to us! It gave us hope!!
> 
> Thank you, Nannu and all expats. And all the best to those who will get good news soon!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> ExtremeOZ


Congratulations extremeoz...... Have a Happy Married Life arty:arty:arty::whoo::whoo::whoo::clap2: :clap2: :clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::humble: :humble: :humble::humble::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:

May I know who was your CO?


----------



## nannu

*Congratulations!!*

*Guyz Veena also got her visa just now!!!!*

Congratulations Veena...... Have a Happy Married Life arty:arty:arty::whoo::whoo::whoo::clap2: :clap2: :clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::humble: :humble: :humble::humble::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:

May I know who was your CO?


----------



## msam

Guys.....bad luck !!!! Just got a call from the senior case officer........I studied in Australia and lived here for 11 months and now including my stay in tourist visa I have crossed 12 months so they are asking me to send Australia national police check certificate....

Got to wait for another 5 days atleast...

Congrats Extreme Oz


----------



## msam

Congrats Veena !!! Have a great life in Aussie !!!


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



extremeoz said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> After almost 6 months of wait, my wife got her visa today!!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> Thank you everyone! Spreadsheet and this forum meant a lot to us! It gave us hope!!
> 
> Thank you, Nannu and all expats. And all the best to those who will get good news soon!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> ExtremeOZ


_*Congratulation extremeoz. Have a happy married life ahead*_ 
lane:lane:lane:


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congratulations!*

Congrats Extremeoz...

lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:



extremeoz said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> After almost 6 months of wait, my wife got her visa today!!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> :drum::drum::drum::drum:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> Thank you everyone! Spreadsheet and this forum meant a lot to us! It gave us hope!!
> 
> Thank you, Nannu and all expats. And all the best to those who will get good news soon!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> ExtremeOZ


----------



## kunrit

msam said:


> Guys.....bad luck !!!! Just got a call from the senior case officer........I studied in Australia and lived here for 11 months and now including my stay in tourist visa I have crossed 12 months so they are asking me to send Australia national police check certificate....
> 
> Got to wait for another 5 days atleast...
> 
> Congrats Extreme Oz


Be +ve Bala...just one small hurdle..be strong..am sure it won't be much trouble..


----------



## nannu

*Jaiganesh -Now on the list*

*Hey Jaiganesh, You are now on the list !!! 
Msam and Meena's entry was duplicate, So I replaced Msam's name with your name!! *

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**


1. KRA
2. DOL19122012
3. Meena
4. Suzan
5. Jaiganesh
6. Veena
7. Extremeoz
8. ChiragB
9. Rajk
10. Dreamerdownunder
11. vix198424
12. Roshan
13. Ps2013
14. Nannu
15. Sims
16. VRJO
17. Mvisa
18. aarvee
19. srsrsrsr
20. Mgthagnt
21. Merrylands
22. IWROX
23. HKJ
24. Klight12
25. Dimple1404
26. Waiting4Oct
27. Kunrit
28. Waiting13
29. Shiny2013
30. Abhisek
31. Ms. J*

* Others*
*1. Vjmelb*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Kanu
*


----------



## kunrit

nannu said:


> *Guyz Veena also got her visa just now!!!!*
> 
> Congratulations Veena...... Have a Happy Married Life arty:arty:arty::whoo::whoo::whoo::clap2: :clap2: :clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::humble: :humble: :humble::humble::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> May I know who was your CO?


Great news nannu..

Congratzz Veenaa :rockon::rockon:


----------



## preet17

Congrats visa holders...have a awesome life...

Please AHC those who are waiting for their visa including me also want to see how this grant letter looks like...i wish AHC read this...


----------



## aarvee

Congratulations Veena and ExtremeOZ.. Have a great time ahead... Best Wishes..


----------



## nannu

msam said:


> Guys.....bad luck !!!! Just got a call from the senior case officer........I studied in Australia and lived here for 11 months and now including my stay in tourist visa I have crossed 12 months so they are asking me to send Australia national police check certificate....
> 
> Got to wait for another 5 days atleast...
> 
> Congrats Extreme Oz


*Not as bad as you may be thinking...:rolleyes2::confused2:.*

Now you are sure that your file is with the SCO and as soon as you submit your police check, you'll get the grant letter !!!! 

*Cheer-up :whoo::whoo::high5::high5::bounce::bounce:and start packing !!!!! *


----------



## KRA

extremeoz said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> After almost 6 months of wait, my wife got her visa today!!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> Thank you everyone! Spreadsheet and this forum meant a lot to us! It gave us hope!!
> 
> Thank you, Nannu and all expats. And all the best to those who will get good news soon!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> ExtremeOZ



Congrats Have a wonderful life ahead eace:eace:


----------



## Dimple1404

come on visa come to me!!!!!!


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



extremeoz said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> After almost 6 months of wait, my wife got her visa today!!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> Thank you everyone! Spreadsheet and this forum meant a lot to us! It gave us hope!!
> 
> Thank you, Nannu and all expats. And all the best to those who will get good news soon!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> ExtremeOZ


_*Hi Extremeoz, Congratulations to both of you... wish you a happy married life...*_ :rockon: lane: :cheer2:


----------



## Dimple1404

1 hour to go everyone pray that a visa comes for one.of us


----------



## Waiting4Oct

Dimple1404 said:


> 1 hour to go everyone pray that a visa comes for one.of us


why only one? Hope visa comes for many of us...


----------



## jaiganesh

*nannu's magic list*



nannu said:


> *Hey Jaiganesh, You are now on the list !!!
> Msam and Meena's entry was duplicate, So I replaced Msam's name with your name!! *
> 
> 
> thanks nannu for keeping my name in your list. hope everybody in your list gets visa asap.


----------



## Dimple1404

Waiting4Oct said:


> why only one? Hope visa comes for many of us...


I'd like 50 to come.but let's be relaistic I don't think that will happen so I said one


----------



## abhisek

Do we know how many SCO are there in AHC, New Delhi?
The chances of getting visa fast probably depends on the work load of SCO I guess....not sure though...does anyone have any agent who knows that information?


----------



## manv1983

We have equalized the maximum grants in a month in last 12 months !! With two full working days to go this month .. Should expect another 5 grants to end this month !!


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations to Veena...*



nannu said:


> *Guyz Veena also got her visa just now!!!!*
> 
> Congratulations Veena...... Have a Happy Married Life arty:arty:arty::whoo::whoo::whoo::clap2: :clap2: :clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::humble: :humble: :humble::humble::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> May I know who was your CO?


_*Very good news nannu... *_
_*Congratulations Veena... wish you a happy married life... :cheer2:*_


----------



## Waiting4Oct

*Cmon AHC score a half century*

38 visas granted in sep.. cmon AHC grant 12 more and score a half century.... 

Cmon!!!!!! 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## iwrox

Hey everyone 
would someone please be able to tell me how to get in contact with
an operator from AHC. When calling I'm out on hold for like 45+ minutes with no answer.
I'd like to find out the date of which the file was qued. Tried email but no reply.


----------



## ps2013

Congratulations veena and extremeoz
Have a happy n blessed life ahead...!!!


----------



## cute1987

iwrox said:


> Hey everyone
> would someone please be able to tell me how to get in contact with
> an operator from AHC. When calling I'm out on hold for like 45+ minutes with no answer.
> I'd like to find out the date of which the file was qued. Tried email but no reply.


Hi iwrox, few days back someone posted on this forum but so for I have tested this... 

"Dial 011-41221000 and then press 1 & 2 after you get connected. You may have to hold for a long time 10-30 minutes..."

I hope that this information may to some extent help you…


----------



## kunrit

Though its past 6 now...wondering if there might be any last moment finishers... :rolleyes2:


----------



## Bamborabi

*Query regarding change in Sponsor's address*

Hello, 

This is regarding my Partner visa application ,
There has been a change in my partner's details (Sponsor who is an Aus citizen).


Below are the changes which occured after we lodged the Partner visa application

1) Her residence address has changed. She had an Indian address and now has a Australian residential address. 
(i.e) after marriage my my wife was staying with me in India but left to Australia 
last month as she got a job offer

2) She (my sponsor) is currently employed by a Australian employer on a full-time role. 

How do I inform the immigration about the above changes? 
=====================================================
The following was the reply from -- [email protected]
=====================================================
Dear Client ,

Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Border Protection.

Please be informed that we are unable to retrieve any record with the given details (I had provided my visa application number,submitted via VFS Chennai) Further you can send us an email regarding the changes and same shall be passed on to the relevant section for required action.

We hope that this information would be of assistance
========================================================

How do I inform the immigration about the about the above changes? 

Also, why are ([email protected]) not able to confirm/retreive my record ? as they stated in the email, I don't understand. My Visa application was submitted to AHC Delhi through VFS Chennai. I have the auotmated email response from VFS stating that AHC Delhi have recived my application & the VFS site also says that my application is currently under process in AHC Delhi.

Can someone please help me with my queries ? Why this sort of confusion?

Thanks
Bamborabi


----------



## nannu

Bamborabi said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is regarding my Partner visa application ,
> There has been a change in my partner's details (Sponsor who is an Aus citizen).
> 
> 
> Below are the changes which occured after we lodged the Partner visa application
> 
> 1) Her residence address has changed. She had an Indian address and now has a Australian residential address.
> (i.e) after marriage my my wife was staying with me in India but left to Australia
> last month as she got a job offer
> 
> 2) She (my sponsor) is currently employed by a Australian employer on a full-time role.
> 
> How do I inform the immigration about the above changes?
> =====================================================
> The following was the reply from -- [email protected]
> =====================================================
> Dear Client ,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Border Protection.
> 
> Please be informed that we are unable to retrieve any record with the given details (I had provided my visa application number,submitted via VFS Chennai) Further you can send us an email regarding the changes and same shall be passed on to the relevant section for required action.
> 
> We hope that this information would be of assistance
> ========================================================
> 
> How do I inform the immigration about the about the above changes?
> 
> Also, why are ([email protected]) not able to confirm/retreive my record ? as they stated in the email, I don't understand. My Visa application was submitted to AHC Delhi through VFS Chennai. I have the auotmated email response from VFS stating that AHC Delhi have recived my application & the VFS site also says that my application is currently under process in AHC Delhi.
> 
> Can someone please help me with my queries ? Why this sort of confusion?
> 
> Thanks
> Bamborabi


When did you apply? Did you mention your (applicant's) passport number in the email to AHC?

File Reference# for 2013 applicant begins with 2013/XXXXXX.

Form 929 should be submitted for updating passport details or contact details of the applicant, but I am not sure if the same form applies to change in Sponsor's details.

You should first call and ask why they are not able to find your details in the system. Keep you file number and passport number handy when you call.


----------



## Jap

Hi Nannu,

I recently emailed the AHC, if it was possible to get any updates to what is happening with the application. They replied back saying the medical clearance has been received and if we need anything, the case officer will get in touch with you.

What does the medical clearance has been received mean? 

Thanks,

Jap

P.S. I am inactive on the forum, but I go through the threads almost everyday  I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Dimple1404

another beautiful day in Australia waiting for my wifey visa to be approved grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Waiting4Oct

Dimple1404 said:


> another beautiful day in Australia waiting for my wifey visa to be approved grrrrrrrrr


dont be sad dimple1404.. all our visas will arrive soon... 
lets pray AHC grants a lot of visas today 

ray: ray: ray:


----------



## abhisek

There is light at the end of the tunnel but damn!!!! The freaking tunnel is so long.......at least this forum is like a torch light which helps us move in the forward direction....I cannot think of what would I do if this forum where not to exist..a big shout out to all the people who have been voluntarily working to make this forum a wonderful place to share our thoughts, frustrations, disbelief and finally happiness....
And yeah... All the best to everyone...
Abhisek


----------



## Waiting4Oct

abhisek said:


> There is light at the end of the tunnel but damn!!!! The freaking tunnel is so long.......at least this forum is like a torch light which helps us move in the forward direction....I cannot think of what would I do if this forum where not to exist..a big shout out to all the people who have been voluntarily working to make this forum a wonderful place to share our thoughts, frustrations, disbelief and finally happiness....
> And yeah... All the best to everyone...
> Abhisek


completely agree with you abhishek... waiting for my spouse to arrive wud have driven me mad had this forum not existed...
it helps to share the frustrations with ppl who are going thru similar situation....
this forum is a blessing


----------



## Dimple1404

how many visa are usually issued on a Friday forum people?? lets hope today is a good day to end the week


----------



## chiragb

*September-2013*

*Month :* *September-2013 *


*Days So Far(26-09-2013) *: *26*


*Grant so Far :**38 *

_(Arpitaravlia;Spousevisa;NMANO;tomi,Nanduu,Nkdangar;sadaface,HPT,Rimz,AussieBoy,sdarri,Deepakabc,Ama04138739,Harman Cheema,
S S Reddy,Vaibhav9099,Jasmine13Chd,balhary,pra-rads(Not on SS),hoping,vhm342,minu,Mukund,spouse309,Dil482,Riyaz,YehDooriyan,s00071609,FTH,ozvisa,Srsrsrsr,KRA,VJmelb,
klight12,Merrylands,Veena,Exremeoz) _


*Public holiday *:*7 *


*Working days:** 19 *


*38 Down in 19 Working Days*


----------



## Waiting4Oct

Cmon AHC ... give us more visas... i know u can do it!!!

Give us our visas as a dusshera gift


----------



## Dimple1404

COMON AHC, shed some happy tears on this forum its Friday today!!!!


----------



## Bamborabi

========================================================
Where do I get the File reference number from. When I applied through VFS Chennai, they gave a ref/tracking number but that does not start with 2013.

Will email them with my passport number.

I had applied on July12th.

Thanks
Bamborabi


----------



## VRJO

Bamborabi said:


> ========================================================
> Where do I get the File reference number from. When I applied through VFS Chennai, they gave a ref/tracking number but that does not start with 2013.
> 
> Will email them with my passport number.
> 
> I had applied on July12th.
> 
> Thanks
> Bamborabi


YA use that ref No. Also mention Passport No. and Date of birth of the applicant

Provide more info than providing nothing...


----------



## kunrit

cmon ahc its friday...give us something to say cheers to...:tea:


----------



## jaiganesh

RajK, Nannu, Ps2013, ChiragB, Roshan, Meena, Vix198424, Dreamerdownunder, Suzan

guys check your mailbox and share the good news

good luck guyz.


----------



## nannu

jaiganesh said:


> RajK, Nannu, Ps2013, ChiragB, Roshan, Meena, Vix198424, Dreamerdownunder, Suzan
> 
> guys check your mailbox and share the good news
> 
> good luck guyz.


 *Wow...feels good to see my name is a list.* 

No luck till now.


----------



## ps2013

jaiganesh said:


> RajK, Nannu, Ps2013, ChiragB, Roshan, Meena, Vix198424, Dreamerdownunder, Suzan
> 
> guys check your mailbox and share the good news
> 
> good luck guyz.


I am praying that i get it today somehow...as tomorrow is my Husband's brday....this can be our best gift...!!
Hope AHC considers this..


----------



## jaiganesh

any good news guyz


----------



## Dimple1404

AHC stop being a bunch of bullies and give us the important letter now, sick and tired of this. has anyone received their grant letter yet?????


----------



## ps2013

Though like everyone else i want my Visa to be granted today ...BUT
seeing the trend i feel i am likely to get my Visa in the second week of october..in the Holy navratras
Jai Mata DI..


----------



## DOL19122012

*Friday, Funday Joke :smile:*

Australian Immigration Test

Mujibar was trying to get into Australia legally through Immigration. 
The immigration Officer said, "Mujibar, you have passed all the tests, except there is one more test. Unless you pass it you cannot enter Australia."
Mujibar said, "I am ready."


The officer said, "Make a sentence using the words Yellow, Pink and Green."
Mujibar thought for a few minutes and said, "Mister Officer, I am ready."

The Officer said, "Go ahead."
Mujibar said, "The telephone goes green, green, green, and I pink it up, and say, 'Yellow, this is Mujibar.'"
Mujibar now lives in a neighborhood near you, and works at Telstra on the Help Desk.

:smile:


----------



## Becky26

DOL19122012 said:


> Australian Immigration Test
> 
> Mujibar was trying to get into Australia legally through Immigration.
> The immigration Officer said, "Mujibar, you have passed all the tests, except there is one more test. Unless you pass it you cannot enter Australia."
> Mujibar said, "I am ready."
> 
> 
> The officer said, "Make a sentence using the words Yellow, Pink and Green."
> Mujibar thought for a few minutes and said, "Mister Officer, I am ready."
> 
> The Officer said, "Go ahead."
> Mujibar said, "The telephone goes green, green, green, and I pink it up, and say, 'Yellow, this is Mujibar.'"
> Mujibar now lives in a neighborhood near you, and works at Telstra on the Help Desk.
> 
> :smile:







HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! That's a good one!


----------



## Jap

nannu said:


> *Wow...feels good to see my name is a list.*
> 
> No luck till now.


Hi nannu,

what does medical clearance has been received mean?

Thanks,

Jap


----------



## Jap

Becky26 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! That's a good one!


Hi Becky,

I sent you a PM, did u get it?


----------



## Becky26

Jap said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I sent you a PM, did u get it?



Ohhhhh! Yes I just read it. 
One sec 

Check your PM.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dimple1404

any news guys???


----------



## nannu

Jap said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I sent you a PM, did u get it?


Hi Jap,

Medical cleared means that there was no problem with your medical and you don't have to be worried about getting stuck in the medical blockage. 

When your CO starts assessing your file he/she will ask for addition documents if required. When you provide all the documents and CO's review is complete, your file will be queued.


----------



## jaiganesh

guys any latest update


----------



## iwrox

Hey guys partner has found out when the date of que was.

I have it in the SS as The 7th of July but it is actually the 2nd of of July.
Have updated details in SS


----------



## kunrit

another sad day...ahc just ruined this weekend... :frusty: :frusty:

refreshing this page since morning and now feel like :smash::smash:


----------



## abhisek

Hey...
I have this feeling that complaining about AHC, New Delhi to global feedback in Sydney works....am thinking about doing that.....
Does it help?


----------



## abhisek

kunrit said:


> another sad day...ahc just ruined this weekend... :frusty: :frusty:
> 
> refreshing this page since morning and now feel like :smash::smash:


Same here mate....


----------



## MgtnAgnt

kunrit said:


> another sad day...ahc just ruined this weekend... :frusty: :frusty:
> 
> refreshing this page since morning and now feel like :smash::smash:





abhisek said:


> Same here mate....


Same here... 

I don't understand how AHC people are working... I was expecting my visa in this week itself after seeing srsrsr and merrylands grants 

We all know will get our VISA grants for sure but "WHEN" - this word is killing us everyday :fear:... Even though we are staying with our family members, we can divert our minds and start enjoying with them.. but thinking about visa is not going out of the mind at all...

Everytime trying to make myself calm and be with lots of patience... But dont know day by day loosing patience and getting frustrated for small small things..

September is gone... Refreshing email box and started checking spam emails as well.. but no luck yet.. May be this October gives us lots of VISA grants and AHC should break a record :laser: by giving lots and lots of VISA's in the coming month...

We all know may be due to huge applications, the process is getting delayed.. But now AHC should really really work HARD !!!:typing::typing::typing::typing::typing::typing::typing::typing::typing::typing::typing::typing::typing::typing:


----------



## Dimple1404

i jus dnt understand wen would be our lucky day..


----------



## Becky26

Dimple1404 said:


> i jus dnt understand wen would be our lucky day..



Hold on! It's coming. And that will be the happiest day ever 
ray:ray:


----------



## aarvee

Hi Folks..

There is one more working day in September.. lets hope that it brings a loads of luck and hope.. with handful of visa grants and gets the queue moving faster.. Let the luck streak continue through the coming month of October too.. Happy Weekend!


----------



## Jap

nannu said:


> Hi Jap,
> 
> Medical cleared means that there was no problem with your medical and you don't have to be worried about getting stuck in the medical blockage.
> 
> When your CO starts assessing your file he/she will ask for addition documents if required. When you provide all the documents and CO's review is complete, your file will be queued.


Thanks Nannu, See how we go with things, I see you are bound to get your visa soon. Good Luck with it


----------



## anil2k6

Hi Folks,

My wife applied for her spouse visa on 15th May 2013. We submitted all our documents incl medicals and police clearance. She then flew and joined me on tourist visa for 3 months. She got a call from case officer named Anu Sharma requesting for just 1 document which was for form 1221 while she was here. We Submit the same in a weeks time.

We did not get any confirmation or acknowledgment from her since then. I don't know at what stage our visa is at the moment. But when my wife spoke to her, the CO said she wouldn't need any more documents. I am not sure if they have queued our application for final decision.

Can anyone advice me of the possibilities please. It has been more than 6 weeks since we sent those forms. 

Thank You


----------



## Waiting4Oct

anil2k6 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My wife applied for her spouse visa on 15th May 2013. We submitted all our documents incl medicals and police clearance. She then flew and joined me on tourist visa for 3 months. She got a call from case officer named Anu Sharma requesting for just 1 document which was for form 1221 while she was here. We Submit the same in a weeks time.
> 
> We did not get any confirmation or acknowledgment from her since then. I don't know at what stage our visa is at the moment. But when my wife spoke to her, the CO said she wouldn't need any more documents. I am not sure if they have queued our application for final decision.
> 
> Can anyone advice me of the possibilities please. It has been more than 6 weeks since we sent those forms.
> 
> Thank You


Hello anil2k6,

As far as I know, if you visit Australia on tourist visa prior to your file being placed in queue, then the CO will wait till you leave Australia and return. Only after you depart Australia, your CO will place your file in queue.
Have you informed your CO that your wife has now returned to India? If not, I suggest you do so. Am sure once CO will put your file in queue immediately.


----------



## Dimple1404

come on hopeless AHC, give us some good news for Monday, none on Friday that is just pathetic. its time to be with our partner, make it happen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anil2k6

Waiting4Oct said:


> Hello anil2k6,
> 
> As far as I know, if you visit Australia on tourist visa prior to your file being placed in queue, then the CO will wait till you leave Australia and return. Only after you depart Australia, your CO will place your file in queue.
> Have you informed your CO that your wife has now returned to India? If not, I suggest you do so. Am sure once CO will put your file in queue immediately.


HI Waiting4Oct,

My wife try to call her and even email confirming that she is back in India. But they never acknowledge or reply back. She also tried calling AHC new delhi, but it goes to automatic response which states the standard processing time blah blah...

HOw can i make sure our file has been queued ?

Thanks for your prompt response...


----------



## saras712

Waiting4Oct said:


> Hello anil2k6,
> 
> As far as I know, if you visit Australia on tourist visa prior to your file being placed in queue, then the CO will wait till you leave Australia and return. Only after you depart Australia, your CO will place your file in queue.
> Have you informed your CO that your wife has now returned to India? If not, I suggest you do so. Am sure once CO will put your file in queue immediately.


This is bit correction....They will queue your file but may ask to leave country or may not.But definitely inform you to leave Country before your file reach at top of the queue I mean before final decision.


----------



## manv1983

Seems DRY day, Common guys keep moving with the forum !! No posts today ??


----------



## Dimple1404

This forum is starting to show no love, I guess we are all eagerly waiting for our visa grants


----------



## jaiganesh

guyz be positive today will be the bright day


----------



## Waiting4Oct

jaiganesh said:


> guyz be positive today will be the bright day


That's what me and my partner keep telling each other everyday - today will be a bright day... our good times will come.... we will be together again ... 

Tired of waiting... really tired...


----------



## Dimple1404

Waiting4Oct said:


> That's what me and my partner keep telling each other everyday - today will be a bright day... our good times will come.... we will be together again ...
> 
> Tired of waiting... really tired...


im feeling your pain, its my wifes birthday this Friday and the bloody AHC cant even process the visa earlier, god I cant wait any longer its such a pain in the ass


----------



## kunrit

Last week AHC started with a bang...all fired up...granting visas...hope it keeps that fire alive even this week..


----------



## kunrit

Waiting4Oct said:


> That's what me and my partner keep telling each other everyday - today will be a bright day... our good times will come.... we will be together again ...
> 
> Tired of waiting... really tired...


Have been going through the same.....AHC and this forum have become the most discusses stuff in our conversations these days..


----------



## Dimple1404

god its nearly lunch time and haven't heard from anyone with a grant yet, please inform us if you received grant letter


----------



## jaiganesh

why every body so silent. common guyz be active be positive and be participative.
good luck to all. be first to share the good news.


----------



## Dimple1404

I have a feeling today is gonna be another AHC dry day, they more likely to give grants out on the first day of october


----------



## Waiting4Oct

kunrit said:


> Have been going through the same.....AHC and this forum have become the most discusses stuff in our conversations these days..


agree...no matter what we start talking, the conversation always ends with visa and forum and different analysis on arriving at our grant date....

i guess if we had put so much of mathematical analysis in exams we would be a doctorate in applied mathematics


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Dimple1404 said:


> I have a feeling today is gonna be another AHC dry day, they more likely to give grants out on the first day of october


As it's month end... I guess AHC people are not in a mood to work today and provide the VISA grants...

AHC...  Wake up Wake up.. Have a cup of Tea/coffee :tea: and start working :typing:...


----------



## Dimple1404

MgtnAgnt said:


> As it's month end... I guess AHC people are not in a mood to work today and provide the VISA grants...
> 
> AHC...  Wake up Wake up.. Have a cup of Tea/coffee :tea: and start working :typing:...


maybe they went to Starbucks for cuppacino and lattes


----------



## ps2013

Ahc's lunch is over now.
Hoping for some good news soon..!!!


----------



## Dimple1404

has anyone got a grant???


----------



## kunrit

Dussehra is clearly impossible now...just wondering if I can be with my wife even for Diwali.. 

Its like paying the real hefty price for settling in a foreign land.


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Not even a single grant today.. M not understanding what exactly they are doing..
Lets hope to see lot of grants on Oct'01.. Oct'02 is anyways a holiday.. hhmm


----------



## Dimple1404

MgtnAgnt said:


> Not even a single grant today.. M not understanding what exactly they are doing..
> Lets hope to see lot of grants on Oct'01.. Oct'02 is anyways a holiday.. hhmm


what holiday is that???


----------



## preet17

Its Gandhi's b'day on 2nd Oct..


----------



## Dimple1404

Ohhh so more holidays for the lazy AHC workers god they have it easy


----------



## Becky26

Hey Nannu,

How are you?
I was going through my Acknowledgement Letter I received from AHC last night and saw that my Date of Lodgement is July 22nd, 2013.

I submitted my application on July 19th but received the letter on July 22nd. So if you could please change my DOL in the SS, it would be highly appreciated.

Many thanks.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## iwrox

AHC was closed yesterday


----------



## augu2013

I have checked AHC public holidays calendar. Yesterday they were not closed.

Public holidays - Australian High Commission


----------



## preet17

iwrox said:


> AHC was closed yesterday


What for??? :couch2:


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey all
Howz everyone
Sept was a month of rollercoaster started at normal slow pace ..n gave twists in the middle with full speed and excitement and ended like dead end..;(
But i hope month of october should be like water slide.. Starts with full force and gains speed and excitement and ends with a blast..
In a sad mood coz of unrealistic patterns of ahc so just chilling out .. Trying to make things lighter..
Anyways god bless the soon became residents of australia.. and to me and others who very soon will become..


----------



## Dimple1404

has anyone received grants yet??? or are we going to get them after their holidays???????


----------



## Waiting4Oct

*Some stats*

Some quick stats to keep us busy. The link below number of visas granted 2008–09 to 2011–12 and planned for 2012–13 and 2013–14

Migration Program Statistics - Statistics - Publications, Research and Statistics

Wonder hopw many of that is processed by AHC Delhi


----------



## ps2013

Rajk, chiragB, meena,suzan 
Any news yet guys??


----------



## iwrox

preet17 said:


> What for??? :couch2:


I don't know why to be honest, and yeah I know it wasn't a holiday but
when my partner called enquiring on something, ahc mentioned that they would be closed on Monday. (yesterday)


----------



## jaiganesh

guyz 
my personal opinion who have crossed 90 days from DOQ should call AHC so that they feel pressure to grant the visa. Its their time to feel pain in ass not ours. start ringing and share good news on the forum


----------



## manv1983

It seems they have granted few visas last month, now they are waiting for some more to cross 210 days i.e. 7 months time and then they will again speed up giving grants !!

Feel sad for people who are waiting for more than 210 days... its very depressing not even for them but for all others too !!!


----------



## MgtnAgnt

And what about those ppl who are waiting from last eight and half months...

It crossed 12 now... lets hope to see few happy faces for today...

ALL THE VERY BEST TO ONE AND ALL...


----------



## MgtnAgnt

jaiganesh said:


> guyz
> my personal opinion who have crossed 90 days from DOQ should call AHC so that they feel pressure to grant the visa. Its their time to feel pain in ass not ours. start ringing and share good news on the forum


Even though we call them.. then we still need to listen the same old story... got fed up with the same sentence every time...

if they really can understand our pain, then we wud hv got our visa grant emails long long back...

They need to really take lots of work pressure, else we should start complaining on them...

We are not here to understand what they are going through, its their responsibility to grant the visa in the mentioned time at least...


----------



## jaiganesh

ok guyz lets kill the time

can anybody tell me howz life in adeliade. any one from adeliade
pls share


----------



## preet17

I donno if I should laugh on this situation or get angry...as a kid we used to wait for day offs from school...now we all are in a situation were we are like "man why these holidays are made for?? Its just a time waste...seriously even tomorrow its a public holiday...why why Gandhi was born on 2nd Oct ?? he should have born on 29th Feb...AHC wake up...its too long u r sleeping since Friday...


----------



## chiragb

preet17 said:


> I donno if I should laugh on this situation or get angry...as a kid we used to wait for day offs from school...now we all are in a situation were we are like "man why these holidays are made for?? Its just a time waste...seriously even tomorrow its a public holiday...why why Gandhi was born on 2nd Oct ?? he should have born on 29th Feb...AHC wake up...its too long u r sleeping since Friday...


Unwanted comments .. sad that people started to put their frustration on someone else. I believe Gandhi born on right day but if you have added and submitted all requested documents in correct time then by now you might already in Australia .. 

Sorry noting personal, but felling what i get from the members are just negative and complains


----------



## preet17

chiragb said:


> Unwanted comments .. sad that people started to put their frustration on someone else. I believe Gandhi born on right day but if you have added and submitted all requested documents in correct time then by now you might already in Australia ..
> 
> Sorry noting personal, but felling what i get from the members are just negative and complains


U took it on ur heart..actually what I feel is that u r taking out ur frustration on me..about my papers I've submitted correctly and on time...n even u wouldn't we here n waiting...what I felt I just wrote it u don like it just ignore it..


----------



## garry020481

Hi Guys,

My wives visa got approved today, my heartiest compliments to all the applicants and the administration of this forum for all the good work, this forum has been a lifeline to all applicants, thank you once again.

Dol-07/03/2013
CO slotted- 24/04/2013
Visa grant- 02/10/2013


----------



## Amaanisingh

chiragb said:


> Unwanted comments .. sad that people started to put their frustration on someone else. I believe Gandhi born on right day but if you have added and submitted all requested documents in correct time then by now you might already in Australia ..
> 
> Sorry noting personal, but felling what i get from the members are just negative and complains


I don't think there was anything negative in preet comments..
She just made the situtation humourous
She din't go against any person or anything..
People should take things as said not as they want to..
Its just to start a new fight..

Its wonderful to ask before assuming..SO ASK!!
Nothing personalllllll


----------



## iwrox

anyone want a few minutes to pass the time while waiting for their visas? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE1oYiU-MXM


----------



## kunrit

garry020481 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wives visa got approved today, my heartiest compliments to all the applicants and the administration of this forum for all the good work, this forum has been a lifeline to all applicants, thank you once again.
> 
> Dol-07/03/2013
> CO slotted- 24/04/2013
> Visa grant- 02/10/2013


Congratzz Garry!! :first::first::rockon:

Your post has given us a ray of hope in these troubled days..the last couple of days were so gloomy and this news from you has really lightened up the mood...:high5::high5: :car::car:

Hope AHC opens ts flood gates again... :fish2::fish2:

Congratzz to you again and all the best to the rest of us..Keep praying folks.. ray2:ray2:


----------



## Dimple1404

garry020481 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wives visa got approved today, my heartiest compliments to all the applicants and the administration of this forum for all the good work, this forum has been a lifeline to all applicants, thank you once again.
> 
> Dol-07/03/2013
> CO slotted- 24/04/2013
> Visa grant- 02/10/2013


congrats buddy, now let's hope there is more granted visa to come I'm eagerly waiting


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congracts! Happy Reunion*

Congracts Garry,

Happy Married Life!

opcorn: lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



garry020481 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wives visa got approved today, my heartiest compliments to all the applicants and the administration of this forum for all the good work, this forum has been a lifeline to all applicants, thank you once again.
> 
> Dol-07/03/2013
> CO slotted- 24/04/2013
> Visa grant- 02/10/2013


----------



## jaiganesh

garry020481 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wives visa got approved today, my heartiest compliments to all the applicants and the administration of this forum for all the good work, this forum has been a lifeline to all applicants, thank you once again.
> 
> Dol-07/03/2013
> CO slotted- 24/04/2013
> Visa grant- 02/10/2013


garry you are the one luckiest member of this forum. can you pls confirm the date of final que as you mentioned 16.09.2013 on SS.

congrates man and wish a very happy life ahead


----------



## MgtnAgnt

iwrox said:


> anyone want a few minutes to pass the time while waiting for their visas? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE1oYiU-MXM


Gud one ...


----------



## Dimple1404

how the hell is AHC working Garry must be the luckiest person to get a grant in such little time


----------



## garry020481

jaiganesh said:


> garry you are the one luckiest member of this forum. can you pls confirm the date of final que as you mentioned 16.09.2013 on SS.
> 
> congrates man and wish a very happy life ahead


Hey mate, 

You are right there , the Que date was indeed 16/09/2013
Don't know how come I got it so quick, I did write a mail to ahc new Delhi about the clarity of processing process and also cc to immigration minister of Australia's office, I guess it worked


----------



## ps2013

Dimple1404 said:


> how the hell is AHC working Garry must be the luckiest person to get a grant in such little time


No doubt he got visa in very less time
But his dol was in march
So its not just doq which matters,dol is also considered by ahc
Atleast after seeing dis case and many others,i can say dis


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulation...*



garry020481 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wives visa got approved today, my heartiest compliments to all the applicants and the administration of this forum for all the good work, this forum has been a lifeline to all applicants, thank you once again.
> 
> Dol-07/03/2013
> CO slotted- 24/04/2013
> Visa grant- 02/10/2013


_*lane: Congratulations Garry020481... wish you a happy married life… :cheer2:*_


----------



## sydney87

Hi folks,

I hold a PR in Aus. I plan to get married during dec. Can my wife get visitor's visa and yet process spouse visa for her? Kindly guide. Thanks! what are the various options available?


----------



## Bamborabi

*How to contact AHC Delhi*

I tried to contact the AHC Delhi to find out the status of my Visa application.
Called 011-41221000 but know one speaks or picks up. It just keeps going to an automatedbi message , again & again.

Is there any other number I could call ?

Thanks

Bamborabi


----------



## MgtnAgnt

ps2013 said:


> No doubt he got visa in very less time
> But his dol was in march
> So its not just doq which matters,dol is also considered by ahc
> Atleast after seeing dis case and many others,i can say dis


Garry, we are really happy for you that you got your visa grant...

Here I am jus taking out all my frustration...

But I am really unhappy with the AHC... how they are working m nt at all understanding...

My DOL is 19/Jan/2013 and DOQ is 07/Jul/2013... thn y am nt getting my visa...
AHC-- how you ppl are working.. at least jus let me know how much more time it will take for you guys to grant my VISA...


----------



## Dimple1404

ps2013 said:


> No doubt he got visa in very less time
> But his dol was in march
> So its not just doq which matters,dol is also considered by ahc
> Atleast after seeing dis case and many others,i can say dis


my wife Dol was in march too, I belive the case officer we have is useless and it's self the AHC in new delhi can't even operate properly


----------



## MgtnAgnt

All Forum members...

Can anyone of you people who are active in this Forum, let me know if any member's DOL is of Jan month and still waiting for VISA... Please let me know... I am planning to complain on AHC accordingly..

Nannu,
Can you please let me know if any one is still waiting for their VISA whose DOL is of Jan month...


----------



## Dimple1404

MgtnAgnt said:


> All Forum members...
> 
> Can anyone of you people who are active in this Forum, let me know if any member's DOL is of Jan month and still waiting for VISA... Please let me know... I am planning to complain on AHC accordingly..
> 
> Nannu,
> Can you please let me know if any one is still waiting for their VISA whose DOL is of Jan month...


good idea buddy


----------



## jaiganesh

MgtnAgnt said:


> All Forum members...
> 
> Can anyone of you people who are active in this Forum, let me know if any member's DOL is of Jan month and still waiting for VISA... Please let me know... I am planning to complain on AHC accordingly..
> 
> Nannu,
> Can you please let me know if any one is still waiting for their VISA whose DOL is of Jan month...


mate i am not too far behind as my dol is 08.02.2013. Once you lodge the complain for sure i ll be the second one to do.


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Bamborabi said:


> I tried to contact the AHC Delhi to find out the status of my Visa application.
> Called 011-41221000 but know one speaks or picks up. It just keeps going to an automatedbi message , again & again.
> 
> Is there any other number I could call ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bamborabi


Hi Bamborabi,

It's the correct number which you are dialing.. 011-41221000 dial this and then 1 and then 2.. 

Try to call AHC early in the morning at around 08:05 and 08:10 .. during that time, the call gets connected a bit soon than calling during the day time..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Bamborabi said:


> I tried to contact the AHC Delhi to find out the status of my Visa application.
> Called 011-41221000 but know one speaks or picks up. It just keeps going to an automatedbi message , again & again.
> 
> Is there any other number I could call ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bamborabi



Called ahc at this no .. And it was on hold for more than hour.. And asked about our co..
She said there is no co allocated yet and you should atleast wait for 12 months nothing before that..
And if u want to travel you can consider tourist visa stream.
Huh!!


----------



## kunrit

MgtnAgnt said:


> All Forum members...
> 
> Can anyone of you people who are active in this Forum, let me know if any member's DOL is of Jan month and still waiting for VISA... Please let me know... I am planning to complain on AHC accordingly..
> 
> Nannu,
> Can you please let me know if any one is still waiting for their VISA whose DOL is of Jan month...


Dude I think the spread sheet can help you...Check the entries there..


----------



## MgtnAgnt

kunrit said:


> Dude I think the spread sheet can help you...Check the entries there..



Yaa i have checked it.. These are people whose DOL date is before mine..
(Suzan,Sims,DOL19122012,Laksh,Dreamerdownunder,VRJO) - in which only two members are active as far as my knowledge and they are still waiting..

Sometimes after seeing them, I try to make myself calm and wait... but when I see other's who are getting VISA, I am loosing my patience and getting confused .. 

But I am really happy for them who are getting their visa soon... but I need to give a chance to other's as well to feel happy for me... 

AM I RIGHT !!!


----------



## Becky26

sydney87 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I hold a PR in Aus. I plan to get married during dec. Can my wife get visitor's visa and yet process spouse visa for her? Kindly guide. Thanks! what are the various options available?


Hi sydney87,

The main question I want to ask you is:-
*Where are you planning on getting married; India or Australia?*


*SCENARIO 1:-*
If you plan to come to India and then get married, your wife will have to apply for Partner (Subclass 309 and 100) Visa through the Australian High Commission in New Delhi which takes between 7-12 months. If lucky your wife might get it much quicker.
That means you will have to wait for your wife to get to Australia to start your normal married life. Which I think is very hard to do, waiting on someone you love for god only knows how many months (or in some case longer than a year) can put you in depression and become very frustrating. 
*Not being able to plan your life, your future can de-motivate you. 
But if you look at the positive side; all this wait is worth it.*



*SCENARIO 2:-*
If you call your wife on a Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) Visa, which is for 9 months from the date of Grant, after getting married either in a court or a Traditional Indian Culture Wedding, it is much easier to get things done over there.
And once you get married, you apply for your wife's Partner (Subclass 820 and 801) Visa in Australia at the Department of Immigration and Border Protection Office nearest to you. 
Once you lodge your wife's Visa she will automatically go on Bridging Visa as soon as her Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) Visa runs out so she doesn't become an illegal non-citizen. 
So that way even though the processing time of Partner Visas are longer in Australia, the only perk of apply onshore is that you get to stay with your loved one for however long DIBP takes to process the application.

Plus things are much more organised in Australia. The Case Officers reply to emails, which makes the wait much more bearable. Few of my friends have applied for Partner (Spouse and De-Facto) Visas in Australia and things are much easier to track, may it be medicals, visa processing or getting in touch with you Case Officer.
Have a read of this link from the DIBP website:-
Client Service Charter


*NOTE- If you do plan on calling your fiance on a Tourist Visa to Australia, she cannot apply for her Partner Visa in Australia because her tourist visa will have "No Further Stay" condition on it. 
It is pretty much impossible to get this condition waived, because India comes under "High-Risk Country" list.*

According to me, your best bet is to get your fiance on a Prospective Marriage Visa to Australia and then get married and apply for her Partner Visa onshore so she can wait for her visa with you.

Prospective visas take pretty much the same time as Partner Visa. The only thing which makes the wait for Prospective Marriage Visa a bit more bearable is that you know you will be living with your your loved one after she gets there and no one can separate you after that, rather than getting married and then getting separated for so many months when you should be living Married Life to its fullest.
Have a read of this link about Prospective Marriage Visa:-
Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)



Hope this helps.
Let me know if you have more questions.
Good Luck .

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## abhisek

Becky26 said:


> Hi sydney87,
> 
> The main question I want to ask you is:-
> *Where are you planning on getting married; India or Australia?*
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 1:-*
> If you plan to come to India and then get married, your wife will have to apply for Partner (Subclass 309 and 100) Visa through the Australian High Commission in New Delhi which takes between 7-12 months. If lucky your wife might get it much quicker.
> That means you will have to wait for your wife to get to Australia to start your normal married life. Which I think is very hard to do, waiting on someone you love for god only knows how many months (or in some case longer than a year) can put you in depression and become very frustrating.
> Not being able to plan your life, your future can de-motivate you. But if you look at the positive side; all this wait is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 2:-*
> If you call your wife on a Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) Visa, which is for 9 months from the date of ______________, after getting married either in a court or a Traditional Indian Culture Wedding, it is much easier to get things done over there.
> And once you get married, you apply for your wife's Partner (Subclass 820 and 801) Visa in Australia at the Department of Immigration and Border Protection Office nearest to you.
> Once you lodge your wife's Visa she will automatically go on Bridging Visa as soon as her Prospective Visa runs out .
> So that way even though the processing time of Partner Visas are longer in Australia, the only perk of apply onshore is that you get to stay with your loved one for however long DIBP takes to process the application.
> 
> Plus things are much more organised in Australia. The Case Officers reply to emails, which makes the wait much more bearable. Few of my friends have applied for Partner (Spouse and De-Facto) Visas in Australia and things are much easier to track, may it be medicals, visa processing or getting in touch with you Case Officer.
> Have a read of this link for the DIBP website:-
> Client Service Charter
> 
> 
> *NOTE- If you do plan on calling your fiance on a Tourist Visa to Australia, she cannot apply for her Partner Visa in Australia because her tourist visa will have "No Further Stay" condition on it.
> It is pretty much impossible to get this condition waived, because India comes in a "High-Risk Country".*
> 
> According to me, your best bet is to get your fiance on a Prospective Marriage Visa to Australia and then get married and apply for her Partner Visa onshore so she can wait for her visa with you.
> 
> Prospective visas take pretty much the same time as Partner Visa. The only thing which makes the wait for Prospective Marriage Visa a bit more bearable is that you know you will be living with your your loved one after she gets there and no one can separate you after that, rather than getting married and then getting separated for so many months when you should be living Married Life to its fullest.
> Have a read of this link about Prospective Marriage Visa:-
> Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Let me know if you have more questions.
> Good Luck .
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Awesome Becky,
What a perfect explanation...You are a star...
Hope you have found something constructive to do in this waiting period...
Cheers


----------



## Becky26

abhisek said:


> Awesome Becky,
> What a perfect explanation...You are a star...
> Hope you have found something constructive to do in this waiting period...
> Cheers



Thanks!
My husband and I are waiting for my Visa in India :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Good Luck to you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## abhisek

Becky26 said:


> Thanks!
> My husband and I are waiting for my Visa in India :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Good Luck to you.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Nice...you been lucky...
Did he get off from work though as it takes time for visa...


----------



## Becky26

abhisek said:


> Nice...you been lucky...
> Did he get off from work though as it takes time for visa...


He quit his job!
He thinks he will find another job but can't find another wife like me.
Hahaha 
Guess Aussie white boys have had enough of the crazy Aussie girls 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nannu

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**


1. KRA
2. DOL19122012
3. Meena
4. Suzan
5. Jaiganesh
6. Veena
7. Extremeoz
8. ChiragB
9. Rajk
10. Dreamerdownunder
11. vix198424
12. Roshan
13. Ps2013
14. Nannu
15. Sims
16. VRJO
17. Mvisa
18. aarvee
19. srsrsrsr
20. Mgthagnt
21. Merrylands
22. IWROX
23. HKJ
24. Klight12
25. Dimple1404
26. Waiting4Oct
27. Kunrit
28. Waiting13
29. Shiny2013
30. Abhisek
31. Ms. J*

* Others*
*1. Vjmelb*
*2. Garry020481*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Kanu
*


----------



## Becky26

Hey Nannu,

How are you?
I was going through my Acknowledgement Letter I received from AHC last night and saw that my Date of Lodgement is July 22nd, 2013.

I submitted my application on July 19th but received the letter on July 22nd. So if you could please change my DOL in the SS, it would be highly appreciated.

Many thanks.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bamborabi

MgtnAgnt said:


> Hi Bamborabi,
> 
> It's the correct number which you are dialing.. 011-41221000 dial this and then 1 and then 2..
> 
> Try to call AHC early in the morning at around 08:05 and 08:10 .. during that time, the call gets connected a bit soon than calling during the day time..


================================================
Thanks for the Info ,appreciate it.

I have another question

I am currently working in India while my spouse is in Australia (working). I have plans to quit my job sometime next month & serve my notice period (2months). Will quitting my job have any effect on the outcome of my partner visa ?

Please do let me know.

Thanks & Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## anil2k6

I Finally got a reply from my case officer. Only after sending an email from my Australian work ID.

"We are waiting for some internal clearance and will try to finalise the case as soon as we will receive it"

Even though she has not informed us that the case is on final decision queue, do they mean what i really expect??


----------



## Piranha2004

Hi all, 

New comer to the forums. My partner and I are in a similar problem to many others here. Here is my story:

- Applied for Prospective Marriage visa on 21/03/2013 (DOL) with an aim to get married on 10/07/2013
- Thinking that 3 months would be ample time for processing we booked our wedding for 10/07/2013
- Because it took so long to assign a case officer we decided to put in a tourist visa request to make sure wife could make the wedding. Initial lodgement of tourist visa was on 07/05/2013
- Multiple entry TV was granted on 20/05/2013 with 3 month validity from grant date (which we were not happy about since wifes stay in Aus wouldve been 1 month). 
- Case officer allocated for Prospective Marriage Visa approximately 31/05/2013 (a few days earlier I think)
- CO advised that as per guidelines Prospective Marriage Visa would not be processed in time for marriage and that we should convert to Partner Visa by writing a letter to AHC.
- Additional Partner Visa documents requested on 19/06/2013
- Marriage occured on 10/07/2013 as planned
- All documents (apart from legal marriage certificate) was provided to AHC by 12/07/2013
- Marriage certificate provided to 07/08/2013 (delays in marriage cert due to large address which had to be fixed - took an extra week). 
- CO then says we need more documents and original copy of PCC (despite having the documents for a month). We couldve provided these much earlier but the CO didnt tell us (this got me really frustrated). 
- Wife went back to India on 18/08/2013
- Application in final queue on 21/08/2013.
- Sent CO an update last night and they advised that finalisation not likely to be completed by Diwali (Nov 03). 

Thats our story. Im quite embarrassed to be an Indian and Australian (dual citizen) given the pathetic processing times of these applications. They take a lot of money and make people wait (uncessarily I believe). Unfortunately, I think all this has been put in place due to the exploitation by other nasty individuals and the genuine applicants like myself (and people on this forum) are hurt by their actions.

Its quite frustrating for both of us (especially wifey as she has no job etc and is just bored sitting at home). Im hoping that the visa will be granted by the end of the month but the COs response yesterday just makes me depressed. Some of the people who are still waiting from Jan/Feb 2013 also makes me concerned. Surely the applicants should be allowed to stay in Australia on a bridging visa until the applications are assessed by the lazy people in AHC New Delhi. 

Ill put my updates into the spreadsheet for others to reference too.


----------



## laksh

*Awaiting Partner Visa 309*

Hi , 

I have been following this forum - as an inactive member though. 
I have been waiting for Partner Visa since Jan.. Have filled all the details filled in SS. 

DOL: 7 Jan 2013
CO Assigned- 5 March
Case forwarded for Final Decision on 8 July 2013
And havent heard anything back yet. I am still waiting for decision. My wife and I been separated for 9 months now and dont know when the wait is over. 

Looking at the SS, the March application is being processed and mine is left unattended somewhere...I am frustrated of the process and really dont know what can I do to get my visa granted asap...


----------



## Dimple1404

laksh said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have been following this forum - as an inactive member though.
> I have been waiting for Partner Visa since Jan.. Have filled all the details filled in SS.
> 
> DOL: 7 Jan 2013
> CO Assigned- 5 March
> Case forwarded for Final Decision on 8 July 2013
> And havent heard anything back yet. I am still waiting for decision. My wife and I been separated for 9 months now and dont know when the wait is over.
> 
> Looking at the SS, the March application is being processed and mine is left unattended somewhere...I am frustrated of the process and really dont know what can I do to get my visa granted asap...


buddy I'm on the same boat as.you, wife Dol was 18/3/13, but it does not go by the dol it goes by the dol for final assessment that's what I have looked at, July's is.now getting started so hopefully urs and mine and the rest of them who.put it in the month of Jan Feb and March will come through. I'm an Australian citizen for the past 20 years and all I can say is indias system is very bad. India had a chance to make the commonwealth games the best and to show the country what they have done to prove they are the strongest and richest country, instead they made it look ****.

I'll be giving my case officer a call tomorrow and will be.getting a tune up from me tomorrow


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Bamborabi said:


> ================================================
> Thanks for the Info ,appreciate it.
> 
> I have another question
> 
> I am currently working in India while my spouse is in Australia (working). I have plans to quit my job sometime next month & serve my notice period (2months). Will quitting my job have any effect on the outcome of my partner visa ?
> 
> Please do let me know.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Bamborabi


As far as my knowledge, there will not be any effect for your partner visa if you quit your job..

I jus would like to know if you are going to apply for a TV in the meanwhile... If you are not planning for it.. then I suggest you not to quit your job till your file goes for the final decision..

As per our experience sitting idle will make our mind work overtime thinking about our visa grant. So its better to make our self busy in some or the other thing..

If you are planning to go for tourist visa.. then you can quit your job.. 

I request forum experts to suggest more on this to you ..


----------



## manv1983

I have a future question to all of you !! What are gals and guys thinking of talking a profession after you landing in Australia .

Many ladies are intrested in Age cares /Children Care/ Safeway/ Coles or any other.

What are options you gals out here are looking for or mates have decided for their respective wifes !! Just looking ahead after you get your visas !!

I am still confused but have told my wife to go for IELTS before she lands to Australia so that she could search out some other options or study MBA Again once she lands here for better employment options!! Although She already did MBA in India !!

Any advice or your own options to discuss till we get some more visas in this thread !!

Will appreciate your responses !!


----------



## ps2013

Piranha2004 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New comer to the forums. My partner and I are in a similar problem to many others here. Here is my story:
> 
> - Applied for Prospective Marriage visa on 21/03/2013 (DOL) with an aim to get married on 10/07/2013
> - Thinking that 3 months would be ample time for processing we booked our wedding for 10/07/2013
> - Because it took so long to assign a case officer we decided to put in a tourist visa request to make sure wife could make the wedding. Initial lodgement of tourist visa was on 07/05/2013
> - Multiple entry TV was granted on 20/05/2013 with 3 month validity from grant date (which we were not happy about since wifes stay in Aus wouldve been 1 month).
> - Case officer allocated for Prospective Marriage Visa approximately 31/05/2013 (a few days earlier I think)
> - CO advised that as per guidelines Prospective Marriage Visa would not be processed in time for marriage and that we should convert to Partner Visa by writing a letter to AHC.
> - Additional Partner Visa documents requested on 19/06/2013
> - Marriage occured on 10/07/2013 as planned
> - All documents (apart from legal marriage certificate) was provided to AHC by 12/07/2013
> - Marriage certificate provided to 07/08/2013 (delays in marriage cert due to large address which had to be fixed - took an extra week).
> - CO then says we need more documents and original copy of PCC (despite having the documents for a month). We couldve provided these much earlier but the CO didnt tell us (this got me really frustrated).
> - Wife went back to India on 18/08/2013
> - Application in final queue on 21/08/2013.
> - Sent CO an update last night and they advised that finalisation not likely to be completed by Diwali (Nov 03).
> 
> Thats our story. Im quite embarrassed to be an Indian and Australian (dual citizen) given the pathetic processing times of these applications. They take a lot of money and make people wait (uncessarily I believe). Unfortunately, I think all this has been put in place due to the exploitation by other nasty individuals and the genuine applicants like myself (and people on this forum) are hurt by their actions.
> 
> Its quite frustrating for both of us (especially wifey as she has no job etc and is just bored sitting at home). Im hoping that the visa will be granted by the end of the month but the COs response yesterday just makes me depressed. Some of the people who are still waiting from Jan/Feb 2013 also makes me concerned. Surely the applicants should be allowed to stay in Australia on a bridging visa until the applications are assessed by the lazy people in AHC New Delhi.
> 
> Ill put my updates into the spreadsheet for others to reference too.


Well,if the prospective marriage visa is so complex, why did they allow it in the first place.
This is really pathetic...fooling people


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Final week June applicants, get ready to book your medical appointment with the panel clinic, we should get email from CO to proceed ahead soon..Amannisingh, did you get it?


----------



## Piranha2004

ps2013 said:


> Well,if the prospective marriage visa is so complex, why did they allow it in the first place.
> This is really pathetic...fooling people


This is true and its stupid that the waiting for the prospective marriage visa is the same as Partner visa (or vice versa). One should be shorter than the other.

We had to almost beg the CO to give us HAP ID so we could expedite medical clearance processing. I dont know why they dont give this to you straight away so that people can go get it done.


----------



## laksh

Guys, 
Any idea when the visa decision will be taken for applications that are forwarded on 8 July to decision queue?? 
Any guess plz ??


----------



## manv1983

laksh said:


> Guys,
> Any idea when the visa decision will be taken for applications that are forwarded on 8 July to decision queue??
> Any guess plz ??


Don't ask us, bcoz the way AHC works, Even God can't make any guesses so who are we?

I am sorry but its almost impossible to guess it correctly !!


----------



## MgtnAgnt

laksh said:


> Guys,
> Any idea when the visa decision will be taken for applications that are forwarded on 8 July to decision queue??
> Any guess plz ??


Seriously no idea... but we could see that DOQ of 17/jun/2013, most of the applicants visa grants have been completed in the last week... and few are still waiting....

So mostly you can expect your visa grant in this month itself..


----------



## Becky26

Piranha2004 said:


> This is true and its stupid that the waiting for the prospective marriage visa is the same as Partner visa (or vice versa). One should be shorter than the other.
> 
> We had to almost beg the CO to give us HAP ID so we could expedite medical clearance processing. I dont know why they dont give this to you straight away so that people can go get it done.




I'm sorry to hear that you and your fiance have to wait for so long to get married. AHC doesn't makes things easy for us.
The one and only problem that is causing heartaches to many of us on this forum is that India comes in a "High-Risk Country" List.
Client Service Charter
Every time I go through this link it makes me angry that just because I am from India I have to wait for over 12 months in some cases to see my husband or fiance. 

Just because there have been shrewd people in the past and some of them are still around who take advantage of the Australian Immigration System to get PR and Citizenship.

One thing I don't understand is when AHC asks us to provide evidence to prove that our marriage/relationship is genuine. How would they know someone is not faking it.

*DIBP says there have been many Family Visa related scams in the past. 
Think, if someone is paying $80,000 to an Australian PR or citizen to get married for PR (not a genuine relationship at all), don't you think those people will think the whole situation through a thousand times long before they apply for a Partner Visa?
Why will such couples ever get their applications rejected. They must have everything planned from the day they sign the contract with each other.
They would have the most amazing application Partner Visa Application File in terms of evidence. So as from what I've read on many other forums, the more evidence you provide the better it is for your case.
While on the other hand the people who are actually scamming have proof of everything because everything they are doing is planned. *

How on earth do you plan on how you will fall in love? 
Love just happens, it makes you forget everything and everyone around you except for the one you love.
One doesn't think about collecting evidences for the visa application that one might have to put in say"X" number of years. 

My husband and I never thought that we will have to go through so many hurdles after getting married wanting to spend our lives together. 
Australian Immigration has made our lives a living hell.
My first de-facto application got rejected because Immigration thought we were not a genuine couple and I was advised to apply offshore.
While having all the evidence at the time of my first application, my evidence was not taken because I was told that my CO will contact me for more info. Which never happened. Just because of One racist officer at the DIBP office in Brisbane. He chose not to take my paperwork and leave it till later. That has costed me and my husband our entire future together.

And here we are 7 months after our marriage and 3 years of our relationship, we are living in the fear and depression of will ever be able to live a normal stress free life or are we going to have to prove our relationship to every TOM DICK AND HARRY. How long will we have to prove the genuineness of our relationship and to how many departments.

*And this is not just the story of Australia. India is no better. Both the countries are trying its best to break relationships. 
One thing a relationship can't handle is, distance*.
AHC is not giving us any reply regarding my visa and the Indian Immigration won't extend me husband's visa. What do we do or where do we go so no one will ever separate us not even for a day?

Anyways, I apologize about the loooooong post. 
Hang in there piranha2004, all you and many of us on this forum can do is wait and pray to our God Almighty.
It will come. 

Think of it like this. Once your fiance joins you in Australia and you get married, she won't have to go back to India to apply for her Partner Visa, she will be able to stay with you for however long it takes the lazy immigration workers to process your "soon to be your wife's" Partner Visa. And then there will be no separation for you guys. It would have been much more difficult for you and your fiance if she would have had to wait for her visa after you two would have gotten married. After marriage things change. Trust me, I'm saying this after a live-in relationship of almost 3 years. You think nothing changes but it does. The fact that you become "husband and wife" brings a lot more feelings and a twist to once relationship. Definitely a "Good Twist". 


Hope this helps you feel better.
I was just getting feeling out. This is the only place where people actually know and feel the pain you are going through. Cause everyone is pretty much in the same boat. Thank God for this forum. And God Bless its helpful and understanding members.
Good luck and God Bless.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

manv1983 said:


> Don't ask us, bcoz the way AHC works, Even God can't make any guesses so who are we?
> 
> I am sorry but its almost impossible to guess it correctly !!



That's probably because they don't even know what the hell they are doing.
I would love to read the Resume of a CO working at the AHC.

See what attributes I need to get a job there. I bet being lazy and sitting on one's ass all day without doing any work will be the top one.
No one can predict how they work. Only God knows 

LOL

Good Luck,
Becky


----------



## abhisek

Becky26 said:


> That's probably because they don't even know what the hell they are doing.
> I would love to read the Resume of a CO working at the AHC.
> 
> See what attributes I need to get a job there. I bet being lazy and sitting on one's ass all day without doing any work will be the top one.
> No one can predict how they work. Only God knows
> 
> LOL
> 
> Good Luck,
> Becky


Even God wouldn't know....God would receive the same standard reply of 7-12 months....


----------



## Becky26

abhisek said:


> Even God wouldn't know....God would receive the same standard reply of 7-12 months....


ahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## preet17

Becky26 said:


> That's probably because they don't even know what the hell they are doing.
> I would love to read the Resume of a CO working at the AHC.
> 
> See what attributes I need to get a job there. I bet being lazy and sitting on one's ass all day without doing any work will be the top one.
> No one can predict how they work. Only God knows
> 
> LOL
> 
> Good Luck,
> Becky


Lol Becky...to read the resume was the best one..i would love to do the same..


----------



## preet17

abhisek said:


> Even God wouldn't know....God would receive the same standard reply of 7-12 months....


Hahahahajahahahahahahaha omg I can't stop laughing..


----------



## kunrit

Becky26 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you and your fiance have to wait for so long to get married. AHC doesn't makes things easy for us.
> The one and only problem that is causing heartaches to many of us on this forum is that India comes in a "High-Risk Country" List.
> Client Service Charter
> Every time I go through this link it makes me angry that just because I am from India I have to wait for over 12 months in some cases to see my husband or fiance.
> 
> Just because there have been shrewd people in the past and some of them are still around who take advantage of the Australian Immigration System to get PR and Citizenship.
> 
> One thing I don't understand is when AHC asks us to provide evidence to prove that our marriage/relationship is genuine. How would they know someone is not faking it.
> 
> *DIBP says there have been many Family Visa related scams in the past.
> Think, if someone is paying $80,000 to an Australian PR or citizen to get married for PR (not a genuine relationship at all), don't you think those people will think the whole situation through a thousand times long before they apply for a Partner Visa?
> Why will such couples ever get their applications rejected. They must have everything planned from the day they sign the contract with each other.
> They would have the most amazing application Partner Visa Application File in terms of evidence. So as from what I've read on many other forums, the more evidence you provide the better it is for your case.
> While on the other hand the people who are actually scamming have proof of everything because everything they are doing is planned. *
> 
> How on earth do you plan on how you will fall in love?
> Love just happens, it makes you forget everything and everyone around you except for the one you love.
> One doesn't think about collecting evidences for the visa application that one might have to put in say"X" number of years.
> 
> My husband and I never thought that we will have to go through so many hurdles after getting married wanting to spend our lives together.
> Australian Immigration has made our lives a living hell.
> My first de-facto application got rejected because Immigration thought we were not a genuine couple and I was advised to apply offshore.
> While having all the evidence at the time of my first application, my evidence was not taken because I was told that my CO will contact me for more info. Which never happened. Just because of One racist officer at the DIBP office in Brisbane. He chose not to take my paperwork and leave it till later. That has costed me and my husband our entire future together.
> 
> And here we are 7 months after our marriage and 3 years of our relationship, we are living in the fear and depression of will ever be able to live a normal stress free life or are we going to have to prove our relationship to every TOM DICK AND HARRY. How long will we have to prove the genuineness of our relationship and to how many departments.
> 
> *And this is not just the story of Australia. India is no better. Both the countries are trying its best to break relationships.
> One thing a relationship can't handle is, distance*.
> AHC is not giving us any reply regarding my visa and the Indian Immigration won't extend me husband's visa. What do we do or where do we go so no one will ever separate us not even for a day?
> 
> Anyways, I apologize about the loooooong post.
> Hang in there piranha2004, all you and many of us on this forum can do is wait and pray to our God Almighty.
> It will come.
> 
> Think of it like this. Once your fiance joins you in Australia and you get married, she won't have to go back to India to apply for her Partner Visa, she will be able to stay with you for however long it takes the lazy immigration workers to process your "soon to be your wife's" Partner Visa. And then there will be no separation for you guys. It would have been much more difficult for you and your fiance if she would have had to wait for her visa after you two would have gotten married. After marriage things change. Trust me, I'm saying this after a live-in relationship of almost 3 years. You think nothing changes but it does. The fact that you become "husband and wife" brings a lot more feelings and a twist to once relationship. Definitely a "Good Twist".
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you feel better.
> I was just getting feeling out. This is the only place where people actually know and feel the pain you are going through. Cause everyone is pretty much in the same boat. Thank God for this forum. And God Bless its helpful and understanding members.
> Good luck and God Bless.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Sad to hear your ordeal Becky. 

Had I known things could get so messy with a spouse visa application I wouldhave thought twice before making my decision.


----------



## kunrit

Becky26 said:


> That's probably because they don't even know what the hell they are doing.
> I would love to read the Resume of a CO working at the AHC.
> 
> See what attributes I need to get a job there. I bet being lazy and sitting on one's ass all day without doing any work will be the top one.
> No one can predict how they work. Only God kniows
> 
> LOL
> 
> Good Luck,
> Becky



Whooo... U on fire Becky 😀😀

N I can understand why...


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you and your fiance have to wait for so long to get married. AHC doesn't makes things easy for us.
> The one and only problem that is causing heartaches to many of us on this forum is that India comes in a "High-Risk Country" List.
> Client Service Charter
> Every time I go through this link it makes me angry that just because I am from India I have to wait for over 12 months in some cases to see my husband or fiance.
> 
> Just because there have been shrewd people in the past and some of them are still around who take advantage of the Australian Immigration System to get PR and Citizenship.
> 
> One thing I don't understand is when AHC asks us to provide evidence to prove that our marriage/relationship is genuine. How would they know someone is not faking it.
> 
> *DIBP says there have been many Family Visa related scams in the past.
> Think, if someone is paying $80,000 to an Australian PR or citizen to get married for PR (not a genuine relationship at all), don't you think those people will think the whole situation through a thousand times long before they apply for a Partner Visa?
> Why will such couples ever get their applications rejected. They must have everything planned from the day they sign the contract with each other.
> They would have the most amazing application Partner Visa Application File in terms of evidence. So as from what I've read on many other forums, the more evidence you provide the better it is for your case.
> While on the other hand the people who are actually scamming have proof of everything because everything they are doing is planned. *
> 
> How on earth do you plan on how you will fall in love?
> Love just happens, it makes you forget everything and everyone around you except for the one you love.
> One doesn't think about collecting evidences for the visa application that one might have to put in say"X" number of years.
> 
> My husband and I never thought that we will have to go through so many hurdles after getting married wanting to spend our lives together.
> Australian Immigration has made our lives a living hell.
> My first de-facto application got rejected because Immigration thought we were not a genuine couple and I was advised to apply offshore.
> While having all the evidence at the time of my first application, my evidence was not taken because I was told that my CO will contact me for more info. Which never happened. Just because of One racist officer at the DIBP office in Brisbane. He chose not to take my paperwork and leave it till later. That has costed me and my husband our entire future together.
> 
> And here we are 7 months after our marriage and 3 years of our relationship, we are living in the fear and depression of will ever be able to live a normal stress free life or are we going to have to prove our relationship to every TOM DICK AND HARRY. How long will we have to prove the genuineness of our relationship and to how many departments.
> 
> *And this is not just the story of Australia. India is no better. Both the countries are trying its best to break relationships.
> One thing a relationship can't handle is, distance*.
> AHC is not giving us any reply regarding my visa and the Indian Immigration won't extend me husband's visa. What do we do or where do we go so no one will ever separate us not even for a day?
> 
> Anyways, I apologize about the loooooong post.
> Hang in there piranha2004, all you and many of us on this forum can do is wait and pray to our God Almighty.
> It will come.
> 
> Think of it like this. Once your fiance joins you in Australia and you get married, she won't have to go back to India to apply for her Partner Visa, she will be able to stay with you for however long it takes the lazy immigration workers to process your "soon to be your wife's" Partner Visa. And then there will be no separation for you guys. It would have been much more difficult for you and your fiance if she would have had to wait for her visa after you two would have gotten married. After marriage things change. Trust me, I'm saying this after a live-in relationship of almost 3 years. You think nothing changes but it does. The fact that you become "husband and wife" brings a lot more feelings and a twist to once relationship. Definitely a "Good Twist".
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you feel better.
> I was just getting feeling out. This is the only place where people actually know and feel the pain you are going through. Cause everyone is pretty much in the same boat. Thank God for this forum. And God Bless its helpful and understanding members.
> Good luck and God Bless.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Exactly..very very well said becky
I don't know how they can differentiate between fake and genuine..
And i even searched too see what qualifications u need to be a visa officer so that if i am eligible i can apply and get to the system.. And know how they do it.
Anyways thats a different thing
All the co's are on facebook.. 
Some are mature 
Some are just too young too judge genuine and fake couples.
They take too much time to show that we are working too hard but the real fact is they just sit and test our patience.. And then a lottery is played at the office and then visa is granted whose file no comes..
I don't think they judge with experience or anything 


VISA is only word which made my life upside down..
3 years and just 5 months we were together..
Pregnancy 
First birthday's first anniversaries
Baby's first year 
All gone to visa wait.
And still don't know when this will end


They don't understand that they are handling lives not files..
But yes why would they..!!!
They are professionals

All is upon god..
I beg him to end this wait for all of us..
God bless all...


----------



## Becky26

kunrit said:


> Sad to hear your ordeal Becky.
> 
> Had I known things could get so messy with a spouse visa application I wouldhave thought twice before making my decision.




That't the problem kunrit!! 
You don't know who you fall in love with and that's what Australian Immigration takes advantage of.
No one has control over this silly heart of ours. It falls for the things that are hard to get, hence we fight for it. 

Love makes one jump so many hurdles, one would have never imagined they could ever become so athletic in their whole entire lives. LOL
That's the irony
This is what I have learnt from my whole experience with Australian Immigration.
Simply pathetic!

Good Luck and God Bless

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Exactly..very very well said becky
> I don't know how they can differentiate between fake and genuine..
> And i even searched too see what qualifications u need to be a visa officer so that if i am eligible i can apply and get to the system.. And know how they do it.
> Anyways thats a different thing
> All the co's are on facebook..
> Some are mature
> Some are just too young too judge genuine and fake couples.
> They take too much time to show that we are working too hard but the real fact is they just sit and test our patience.. And then a lottery is played at the office and then visa is granted whose file no comes..
> I don't think they judge with experience or anything
> 
> 
> VISA is only word which made my life upside down..
> 3 years and just 5 months we were together..
> Pregnancy
> First birthday's first anniversaries
> Baby's first year
> All gone to visa wait.
> And still don't know when this will end
> 
> 
> They don't understand that they are handling lives not files..
> But yes why would they..!!!
> They are professionals
> 
> All is upon god..
> I beg him to end this wait for all of us..
> God bless all...



WAOW!!!! Now You my friend are a very good example of patience.
So your husband comes to see you in India, I'm guessing?
What you are going through must be soooo damn hard specially with a baby.
*Like what you said we all are mere files to them, people who want to go to Australia. Not people who have been separated for so many months from their husbands/partners. 
*
Expecting any kind of special behavior/consideration from these people is keeping yourself in the dark. They don't realize that their lazy and slow work causes so much pain and misery to so many of us.

I wish I could sue them for all the mental trauma, the countless sleepless nights I've had and the depression they are putting me through. And not just me so many of us. When the cases are so simple and straight-forward.
Once again thank GOD for this forum. I know there are people who are in the same shoes that I'm in and some far worse. Praying for those ray2:

I would love to see all these COs on Facebook. Definitely not going to send them a friend request 
Just want to put a face to the names who have made so many lives difficult.

So how long have been waiting for your visa? Have you been to Australia for a visit? You are eligible to apply for Partner (Subclass 100) Visa i.e. skip the provisional (2 year visa) visa and straight to Permanent Residency, What visa have you applied for?
Sorry about so many questions.
Just hang in there, it will come very soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Good Luck and God Bless.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> WAOW!!!! Now You my friend are a very good example of patience.
> So your husband comes to see you in India, I'm guessing?
> What you are going through must be soooo damn hard specially with a baby.
> *Like what you said we all are mere files to them, people who want to go to Australia. Not people who have been separated for so many months from their husbands/partners.
> *
> Expecting any kind of special behavior/consideration from these people is keeping yourself in the dark. They don't realize that their lazy and slow work causes so much pain and misery to so many of us.
> 
> I wish I could sue them for all the mental trauma, the countless sleepless nights I've had and the depression they are putting me through. And not just me so many of us. When the cases are so simple and straight-forward.
> Once again thank GOD for this forum. I know there are people who are in the same shoes that I'm in and some far worse. Praying for those ray2:
> 
> I would love to see all these COs on Facebook. Definitely not going to send them a friend request
> Just want to put a face to the names who have made so many lives difficult.
> 
> So how long have been waiting for your visa? Have you been to Australia for a visit? You are eligible to apply for Partner (Subclass 100) Visa i.e. skip the provisional (2 year visa) visa and straight to Permanent Residency, What visa have you applied for?
> Sorry about so many questions.
> Just hang in there, it will come very soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Good Luck and God Bless.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Oh yeah PATIENCE..
I am master in it ..
We applied tourist visa after marriage 3 times all were rejected
As husband was on bridging visa
This australia costed us so much in so many ways..
We had our restaurant in sydney ..had to sell it as husband cudnt. Be there ... He had to travel thrice a year back india..
Then just couple of months after marriage 
Then couple of months on our daughters birth.then on her birthday...
Our life is just visa, tickets, packing, goodbyes and lots of crying session..
Now after his pr my husband couldn't hold it more..
He couldn't see sad face our daughter make..
So he came in april.
Quit his job.. Is here from last 6 months..


And yes we applied for subclass 100 permanent one..on 26 june still awaiting for co..
We have 8 years relationship details with 3 .5 years of marriage and 2 year old daughter..
So in hope to get permanent one..

God is having our life's toughest exam..
And i know he will help me go through this too..
My mum says that god is making you bear all this as he wants you to be always happy without any worries in future..
So um taking it all now..
So yeah we are waiting for that day when we three will be together FOREVER AND for ALWAYS..
Even my daughter prays to god in her baby language.. PLEASE GOD GIVE US VISA .. I Want to go dad's home in sydney..
Hope god favours her soon

Good luck to you and all waiting for VISA..
Soon will be HAPPY FAMILIES

Sorry for saying too much..


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Oh yeah PATIENCE..
> I am master in it ..
> We applied tourist visa after marriage 3 times all were rejected
> As husband was on bridging visa
> This australia costed us so much in so many ways..
> We had our restaurant in sydney ..had to sell it as husband cudnt. Be there ... He had to travel thrice a year back india..
> Then just couple of months after marriage
> Then couple of months on our daughters birth.then on her birthday...
> Our life is just visa, tickets, packing, goodbyes and lots of crying session..
> Now after his pr my husband couldn't hold it more..
> He couldn't see sad face our daughter make..
> So he came in april.
> Quit his job.. Is here from last 6 months..
> 
> 
> And yes we applied for subclass 100 permanent one..on 26 june still awaiting for co..
> We have 8 years relationship details with 3 .5 years of marriage and 2 year old daughter..
> So in hope to get permanent one..
> 
> God is having our life's toughest exam..
> And i know he will help me go through this too..
> My mum says that god is making you bear all this as he wants you to be always happy without any worries in future..
> So um taking it all now..
> So yeah we are waiting for that day when we three will be together FOREVER AND for ALWAYS..
> Even my daughter prays to god in her baby language.. PLEASE GOD GIVE US VISA .. I Want to go dad's home in sydney..
> Hope god favours her soon
> 
> Good luck to you and all waiting for VISA..
> Soon will be HAPPY FAMILIES
> 
> Sorry for saying too much..



I had tears in my eyes reading to your post and cannot imagine what your baby is going through in all this mess of visa. 
Adults can deal with anything. but kids; hats off, for going through this. This all is definitely an exam, probably one of the toughest ones that life has put in front of you and many others. Hope your baby's prayers come true very soon. 

If this helps you, think- Humans always run after things that are hard to get, good example is Love.
"Sabar ka Phal Meetha Hota Hai" means patience pays off with the sweetest fruit.
When the night gets too dark, morning is near.

Hope this helps. Hold on, happy ending is near for you, your husband and your little baby.
Keep praying. He has given you the strength so far, definitely he will make sure you don't end up with sorrow. Have faith ray2:ray2:ray2:

Good Luck and God Bless.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jaiganesh

common ahc guys do makes us happy today


----------



## preet17

AHC please grant soooooooooooooooooo many visas this month that u make a record...GOD please this time give them bournvita superpowers...last time u gave them complan superpowers n they worked a bit n rest they spent time in saying m a complan girl n m a complan boy...this time use bournvita...

Sorry guys for the silly jokes...always tried to give smile on sad and depressed faces


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Any grants for today ???

SAI RAM... bless our Forum members to get their visa grants as early as possible..

On this auspicious day, we would like to see a bunch of happy faces..


----------



## preet17

:clock: :bored: :smash:


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> I had tears in my eyes reading to your post and cannot imagine what your baby is going through in all this mess of visa.
> Adults can deal with anything. but kids; hats off, for going through this. This all is definitely an exam, probably one of the toughest ones that life has put in front of you and many others. Hope your baby's prayers come true very soon.
> 
> If this helps you, think- Humans always run after things that are hard to get, good example is Love.
> "Sabar ka Phal Meetha Hota Hai" means patience pays off with the sweetest fruit.
> When the night gets too dark, morning is near.
> 
> Hope this helps. Hold on, happy ending is near for you, your husband and your little baby.
> Keep praying. He has given you the strength so far, definitely he will make sure you don't end up with sorrow. Have faith ray2:ray2:ray2:
> 
> Good Luck and God Bless.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Awww that so generous of you..
That you felt our pain and hard times through our story..
I was wondering .. I just told you some part of our life and you felt like crying
And ahc people know my whole story ..
I have written each and everything in my letter.. But it hardly matters to them..
Anyways.. Leave them.god knows me n my life..
He will help us through this soon
..
And thank youuu so muchhh for your blessings..
God bless you too..you both be together and always happy..forever..


----------



## jaiganesh

what the hell is going at AHC no grants from last few days. common .........................


----------



## Amaanisingh

Amj 
Mrs rana
Are u people active on forum..
Is co assigned to your file yet??
Please reply..?


----------



## manv1983

Whats Happening , Another Day passing by !! Are they preparing for grants for Friday ?? If they are then I wish They grant atleast 10 from this thread !! 

Each day passing is like 100 years !! Although I am not in list made by Nannu as my DOQ is far away, but really want those people on the list to get grants so that One day I ll be on that list too !! Call me selfish or well wisher but this drought has to end today !!


----------



## ps2013

Yesterday i was going through the profiles of co's on fb,i found many of them .
Some are standing with their husband's , their children and their whole families happily enjoing their lives, making posts ,posting pics etc etc.
I really wish that they let us do the same by granting our visas soon.
Its been really long now..!!!


----------



## jaiganesh

hi BM05, magicmo

As ours CO is same did you got mail from CO regarding date of que or just got call from him.
in my case i got call only not mail.

pls response, even i heard that he has been promoted to SCO


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Wats happening these days... instead of checking my email box.. m keep on checking if any of our forum members got their visa or not... But it seems like AHC itself is not working at all...

Did any one had a talk with AHC members to know the status... ??


----------



## augu2013

I hope today is not another dry day.

Please AHC motivate us and show some work by making few faces smile with visa grant letter.


----------



## preet17

Seems they are waiting for x mas to come..may be some1 gt visa n hasn't updated yet


----------



## preet17

...


----------



## Dimple1404

i would have to say they are the most laziest people to work and dont do ffffffff all, give us our grants now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Hey Nannu...

Be active in forum... You may be our gud luck Charm...
Send atleast one message per day.. 
You are not active and no visa grants


----------



## jaiganesh

higly frustrated damn AHC.


----------



## Dimple1404

jaiganesh said:


> higly frustrated damn AHC.


They dont know how to do their job, they are lazy and selfish pricks


----------



## abhisek

Wow...another day and no grant...if only I worked the way these AHC people worked, I would have been fired in few days due to complaint received...but our luck...even complaining doesn't work...however I am seriously thinking about complaining...will give AHC time till next week and see how it goes...neither dol nor doq is making any sense in my case....


----------



## jaiganesh

now i understand full form of AHC
A.s
H..e
culprit


----------



## MgtnAgnt

jaiganesh said:


> higly frustrated damn AHC.





Dimple1404 said:


> They dont know how to do their job, they are lazy and selfish pricks


Not even a single grant from last 3 days... *** exactly they are doing..
(Garry was the luckiest person)...

Seriously... Waited with full of patience by thinking ok will get it according to the DOQ atleast.. but now DOL and DOQ has gone.. Do they exactly know what they need to do and what they are doing?? 

Even after keep on sending emails they are not understanding our pain at all..


----------



## MgtnAgnt

abhisek said:


> Wow...another day and no grant...if only I worked the way these AHC people worked, I would have been fired in few days due to complaint received...but our luck...even complaining doesn't work...however I am seriously thinking about complaining...will give AHC time till next week and see how it goes...neither dol nor doq is making any sense in my case....


I thought the same of complaining... but my husband asked me wait for one more week.. We may get it by next week... So still waiting...


----------



## abhisek

MgtnAgnt said:


> I thought the same of complaining... but my husband asked me wait for one more week.. We may get it by next week... So still waiting...


I am sure after seeing two cases that complaining works...s0470(sorry cant remember the full nickname) was in constant touch with global feedback in Sydney as per him and Garry also sent an email with cc to immi minister and those guys got it within time frame (dol and doq didn't make sense in their case) so I reckon we all should....
All the best to everyone out there...


----------



## laksh

Another day passed by without any good news !! I am waiting for 95th day for the miracle and that's why stopped irritating my co through mails. What do you think , shall I inquire abt my application or just wait for 95 days n then contact them...


----------



## Dimple1404

laksh said:


> Another day passed by without any good news !! I am waiting for 95th day for the miracle and that's why stopped irritating my co through mails. What do you think , shall I inquire abt my application or just wait for 95 days n then contact them...


wouldnt even bother, they lazy pricks who dont know what the hell they are doing. the day they loose there partner is they day they will realize what its liek to be away from their love one. i hope my CO bloody gets it. Screw AHC New Delhi im bloody feed up of their crap.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Completed 100 days
Hope to get co now..or sooner..


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Completed 100 days
> Hope to get co now..or sooner..



Can't sleep????? Me neither 

OHHHHHHHH VISA!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WILL NEVER FORGET THESE DAYS IN MY ENTIRE LIFE!


----------



## Saga2013

Friends, I have been informed of this emotionally driven forum by my friend. Good Luck to you all.

DOL : 27th Nov 2012
CO : 26th jan 2012
Queue : 21st Jun 2013 (addtnl docs submission and first CO went on leave)
Grant : 3rd Oct 2013


----------



## sree-raj

Amaanisingh said:


> Completed 100 days
> Hope to get co now..or sooner..


You will be getting an email from a CO today or on Monday next week.

Congrats.


----------



## Amaanisingh

sree-raj said:


> You will be getting an email from a CO today or on Monday next week.
> 
> Congrats.


Yeah.... In hope of that..
Thank you


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Can't sleep????? Me neither
> 
> OHHHHHHHH VISA!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WILL NEVER FORGET THESE DAYS IN MY ENTIRE LIFE!



Yeah sleepless nights....
Try alotttt but end up thinking about it... With A biggest quesTION in mind

WHEN ?
WHEN ?
WHEN?
;(


Btw have you checked your messages..?
If noth then..Check out and reply..


----------



## kunrit

Saga2013 said:


> Friends, I have been informed of this emotionally driven forum by my friend. Good Luck to you all.
> 
> DOL : 27th Nov 2012
> CO : 26th jan 2012
> Queue : 21st Jun 2013 (addtnl docs submission and first CO went on leave)
> Grant : 3rd Oct 2013


Congratzz mate...God bless you guys with a great life ahead 

Atleast we now got to know that ahc in delhi isn't functionally dead yet..some part of it is still working.. :angel:


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Saga2013 said:


> Friends, I have been informed of this emotionally driven forum by my friend. Good Luck to you all.
> 
> DOL : 27th Nov 2012
> CO : 26th jan 2012
> Queue : 21st Jun 2013 (addtnl docs submission and first CO went on leave)
> Grant : 3rd Oct 2013


Congrats mate... Gud luck for you future..

With this post I am assuming that may be they are going with the DOQ now... As per our SS, there was no applicant whose DOQ was of 18,19,20 / jun/2013.. so may be the last 3 days grants were for those whose DOQ was 18/19/20.. its jus my assumption.. not sure..

I observed that in the first 15 days of every month, they are going along with the DOQ and the rest of the days trying to complete the pending old files as per with DOL..

Suzan & Meena - Can you ppl please confirm, if you got your visa grants or not..
Rajk & ChiragB - Can you ppl check and update the status for us..


----------



## chiragb

MgtnAgnt said:


> Congrats mate... Gud luck for you future..
> 
> With this post I am assuming that may be they are going with the DOQ now... As per our SS, there was no applicant whose DOQ was of 18,19,20 / jun/2013.. so may be the last 3 days grants were for those whose DOQ was 18/19/20.. its jus my assumption.. not sure..
> 
> I observed that in the first 15 days of every month, they are going along with the DOQ and the rest of the days trying to complete the pending old files as per with DOL..
> 
> Suzan & Meena - Can you ppl please confirm, if you got your visa grants or not..
> Rajk & ChiragB - Can you ppl check and update the status for us..


No update from my end. Still waiting for grant letter. ..


----------



## ps2013

Saga2013 said:


> Friends, I have been informed of this emotionally driven forum by my friend. Good Luck to you all.
> 
> DOL : 27th Nov 2012
> CO : 26th jan 2012
> Queue : 21st Jun 2013 (addtnl docs submission and first CO went on leave)
> Grant : 3rd Oct 2013


Congratulations...!!!lane:
you have set my hopes high as you are 21st june queue case...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MgtnAgnt

chiragb said:


> No update from my end. Still waiting for grant letter. ..


We wish you all the very best to get your grant letter today itself...


----------



## ps2013

chiragb said:


> No update from my end. Still waiting for grant letter. ..


I really wish all four of you should get it today....!!!ray2:ray2:
so that the list moves on....!!!
keep checking...:ranger:


----------



## Bamborabi

*CO not assigned*



sree-raj said:


> I do not want to sound negative but want to know if others are in similar stage as me.
> 
> As indicated in the spreadsheet, I am into my 90th day, with no CO assigned yet. I can see a lot of them are over 100 days and still waiting for a CO. However, I am not sure if they havent updated the spreadheet.
> 
> I sent an email to AHC asking about when I might get a CO assigned and this is the message I got back as a reply.
> 
> *"Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Citizenship.
> 
> We acknowledge that your personal circumstances are difficult however a decision to bring forward the assessment of your application would disadvantage other applicants in circumstances which may be as equally compelling as your own.
> 
> Please be assured that the Department of Immigration will process your application as soon as possible.
> 
> We hope that this information would be of assistance."*
> 
> 
> Last night, a friend of mine, who applied in mid or end of July called me to say he was assigned a CO and now asked to attend medicals.
> 
> I thought July applicants were being assigned with a CO with in a week or so. His case was a wait for 2 months while mine is 3 months and still counting.
> 
> Now my question goes back as per the AHC's email. How would allocating CO to my file, which is 3 month old, would disadvantage other applicants which the files lodged a month or so after me are being processed already?
> 
> Any good discussions in this path?


========================================================

Sree Raj Ji,

Have you been assigned a CO as yet ? I lodged my Partner Visa application through VFS Chennai on July 12th. Yet there is no sign of any CO. I called the AHC Delhi today & they confirmed that they have received my application & currently under processing. The person told me that by this month end a CO would be assigned.

Genrally how does the CO get in touch with applicant ? Via email or phone-call.
Just want to be prepared.

Also, when I called AHC Delhi they said partner visa processing time (Standard Time) is 12 months. I thought it was between 6-8 months. Anyone here who can clarify this ?

Just like the rest of our friends here , AHC is making me get stressed out & worried.

Thanks
Bamborabi


----------



## iwrox

good afternoon everyone


----------



## aarvee

Dear forum frnz..
It's been one frustrating week with hardly one or two grants so far ..
Please advice me on what food items can be taken to Australia and what should not be taken all. I know I have to wait for some more time for the visa.. 
Just want to divert myself and stop thinking of the visa process.. kindly advice, it will be help ful when the day finally comes..


----------



## iwrox

aarvee said:


> Dear forum frnz..
> It's been one frustrating week with hardly one or two grants so far ..
> Please advice me on what food items can be taken to Australia and what should not be taken all. I know I have to wait for some more time for the visa..
> Just want to divert myself and stop thinking of the visa process.. kindly advice, it will be help ful when the day finally comes..


Arriving in Australia - Declare it! - Department of Agriculture, Fisheries and Forestry


----------



## nannu

Hello everyone!!!!

Things have been slow since the start of the month and many of you have been very demotivated. This was expected because the no. of user who's DOQs was in May or 2012 applicants was a lot more than the DOQs in June.

Grants are going to be slower than the September, but don't be sad. 

We'll all get our visa turn by turn. 

Cheer up people


----------



## sree-raj

Bamborabi said:


> ========================================================
> 
> Sree Raj Ji,
> 
> Have you been assigned a CO as yet ? I lodged my Partner Visa application through VFS Chennai on July 12th. Yet there is no sign of any CO. I called the AHC Delhi today & they confirmed that they have received my application & currently under processing. The person told me that by this month end a CO would be assigned.
> 
> Genrally how does the CO get in touch with applicant ? Via email or phone-call.
> Just want to be prepared.
> 
> Also, when I called AHC Delhi they said partner visa processing time (Standard Time) is 12 months. I thought it was between 6-8 months. Anyone here who can clarify this ?
> 
> Just like the rest of our friends here , AHC is making me get stressed out & worried.
> 
> Thanks
> Bamborabi


Dear Bamborabi,

Yes, I had a CO assigned earlier this week.

Wait for few more days or atleast a couple of weeks. I believe, they are waiting for the 100 day mark. (Guessing).

The CO will get in touch with you via email. My experience, they have been very good in responses and respond back quite well. 

My only suggestion would be, do not keep bombarding them with the emails. 

You have still a long time to go ahead. Do not get carried away and get frustrated. We all know it will take months before the visa is granted.

12 months is the global AHC time line. Indian, Delhi AHC has been working on 7 month time line which is better than a lot of other countries like UK or canada etc.

Lets not keep blaming AHC Delhi. Relax and plan for the future.

Enjoy the weekend.

Cheers,


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Saga2013 said:


> Friends, I have been informed of this emotionally driven forum by my friend. Good Luck to you all.
> 
> DOL : 27th Nov 2012
> CO : 26th jan 2012
> Queue : 21st Jun 2013 (addtnl docs submission and first CO went on leave)
> Grant : 3rd Oct 2013


_*Congratulations Saga2013... wish you a happy married life mate... *_lane: :rockon:

Can you tell me that at what stage of application, your CO went on leave?
Did you face any problems in the allocation of your new case officer?
After how much days you get the allocation of your new case officer?



My CO also has gone on long leave for 6 months from 16 Sept13 until 14 Mar 2014 i.e. immediately after her first contact with me and instruction for medicals on 13 Sept 2013... my CO on 14 Sept 2013 advised to re route my future e-mail inquiries to [email protected]


----------



## iwrox

cute1987 said:


> _*Congratulations Saga2013... wish you a happy married life mate... *_lane: :rockon:
> 
> Can you tell me that at what stage of application, your CO went on leave?
> Did you face any problems in the allocation of your new case officer?
> After how much days you get the allocation of your new case officer?
> 
> 
> 
> My CO also has gone on long leave for 6 months from 16 Sept13 until 14 Mar 2014 i.e. immediately after her first contact with me and instruction for medicals on 13 Sept 2013... my CO on 14 Sept 2013 advised to re route my future e-mail inquiries to [email protected]


I have a question relating to CO 14 taking leave.
Our file is in que for final decision from the 2nd of July, once the decision has been made
who will send the letter of grant?


----------



## Dimple1404

Today is my wifes birthday who si waiting for her visa, i hate you AHC...go to hell!!!! becuase of your unorganised system of work she has missed the first birthday as we could have been together, in 2 weeks it will be my birthday i hope they bloody approve her visa grant so i can have the best birthday in the world by being next to her. AHC doesnt stand for Australian High Comminsion it stands for Acute haemorrhagic conjunctivitis, DIRTY LAZY PRICKS!!!!!


----------



## abhisek

80 days in queue and almost 7 months from dol...wow AHC you guys are seriously awesome...how good is it on your part to keep couples away...I don't wish those guys in AHC to go through this ordeal...but you would know if you had to face the same situation....7 months of my life wasted waiting.....


----------



## cute1987

iwrox said:


> I have a question relating to CO 14 taking leave.
> Our file is in que for final decision from the 2nd of July, once the decision has been made
> who will send the letter of grant?


Hi Iwrox,

CO14 is also my case officer and at present she is on extended leave for 6 months w.e.f. 14 Sept 2013 until 14 March 2014.

In my opinion, since after assessment CO14 has already placed your file in queue for final decision so her long leave, at this stage, won’t affect the final processing of your visa application…

SCO can also contact the visa applicant directly in case he/she has any query... now you may expect visa grant email directly from the SCO!

Thanks with regards,
Cute1987


----------



## jaiganesh

guyz
dont' worry their processing time has been gone up. you have to wait till 120 days after DOQ.
If you crossed 120 days then their might be complication on your file and at that time feel free to complain or call AHC


----------



## msohaibkhan

Rocky Balboa said:


> I applied for 190 visa together with my sister-in-law who applied for partner visa in final week of June. I got mine today, She has not got her CO yet.
> 
> My brother desperately waiting for both to arrive in Adelaide. Guess I will reach earlier.


Congrats Rocky, u got your visa straight forward while u were waiting to hear something from your CO. Cheers. Your sis-in-law will also get the visa directly.


----------



## chiragb

Got visa today.. thanks to all and best of luck to all.. be happy alll


----------



## laksh

Abhishek ,
Mine is 9 months now and haven't got the grant yet ! Thought my situation will give u some more patience ... Doq 8 Jul and 100 days completing on 15 th Oct ... Don't know what they r up to ... !! Havent met my wife for 9 months now ... Skype n nymgo are now part of our life like toothbrush !


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congratullations!*

Congracts Chiragb...


lane: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: lane:

Visa grants are going on , So guys pls don't loose hopes...


----------



## MgtnAgnt

chiragb said:


> Got visa today.. thanks to all and best of luck to all.. be happy alll


Congrats Chirag... Have a wonderful life ahead...

Your visa grant given us more hope and patience to wait for jus few more days...


----------



## msohaibkhan

chiragb said:


> Got visa today.. thanks to all and best of luck to all.. be happy alll


Congrats buddy


----------



## msohaibkhan

chiragb said:


> Got visa today.. thanks to all and best of luck to all.. be happy alll


BTW whats your timeline? Can u pls share that?


----------



## abhisek

laksh said:


> Abhishek ,
> Mine is 9 months now and haven't got the grant yet ! Thought my situation will give u some more patience ... Doq 8 Jul and 100 days completing on 15 th Oct ... Don't know what they r up to ... !! Havent met my wife for 9 months now ... Skype n nymgo are now part of our life like toothbrush !


Thanks mate...
I am being a bit selfish looking at people who don't have to wait for 7 months...but you have certainly given me hope...


----------



## Becky26

chiragb said:


> Got visa today.. thanks to all and best of luck to all.. be happy alll


Congratulations!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane: :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Have a great life ahead

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Saga2013 said:


> Friends, I have been informed of this emotionally driven forum by my friend. Good Luck to you all.
> 
> DOL : 27th Nov 2012
> CO : 26th jan 2012
> Queue : 21st Jun 2013 (addtnl docs submission and first CO went on leave)
> Grant : 3rd Oct 2013



Congratulations to you and your partner!!
Finally you got it. Must have been a very hard time for you guys, but 50% of the battle is won. Hope you have a great life ahead.

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Yeah sleepless nights....
> Try alotttt but end up thinking about it... With A biggest quesTION in mind
> 
> WHEN ?
> WHEN ?
> WHEN?
> ;(
> 
> 
> Btw have you checked your messages..?
> If noth then..Check out and reply..



Hey, 

How are you? I have been checking my emails everyday about 10 times a day. The more often I check 'em, the more angry it makes me. Nothing yet.
My husband has written an email as to what stage of the visa processing is going on. And if my medicals have been received by the CO yet.
No answer yet. Its been 3 days now. Hoping they will reply soon.

So I try and promise myself to forget about the visa and do or think about something else. Try a new technique. Maybe because we are counting days, each day feels like 100 years. So don't think about it. Watch TV, play games on FB, do some cooking. 
Might help.

Good Luck,
Becky


----------



## Dimple1404

Congrats to chriagB

This does not make any bloody sense, everyone that have taken their visa to other AHC offices beside New Delhi are getting quicker response than people who are waiting from New Delhi, so over this, thinkign of getting my name off this forum coz its becoming more depressing


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



chiragb said:


> Got visa today.. thanks to all and best of luck to all.. be happy alll


_*lane: Congratulations Chiragb... wish you a happy married life mate... :cheer2: *_


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



chiragb said:


> Got visa today.. thanks to all and best of luck to all.. be happy alll


_*Congratulation Chiragb have a wonderful life ahead . cheers*_
:clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::car::car::car::tea::tea::tea: :rockon::rockon::rockon::first::first::first: :first: opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## shilga

chiragb said:


> Got visa today.. thanks to all and best of luck to all.. be happy alll


Congrats!
  :violin: :drum:


----------



## chiragb

Thanks for wishes. I hope all good for all users specially Nannu ( Doing great help here ) 

Be positive ,when your turn come it will come. Our frustration and anger will not help anyway to speed up the process. It will only harm us internal. 

My view on time line ( just my view) : 100Days since DOQ.

DOL:04/04/2013
CO Assign : 04/06/2013
Medical : 19/06/2013
DOQ:21/06/2013
Date Of Grant: 04/10/2013


Cheers to all and be happy and peaceful. ))


Good Bye


----------



## ps2013

chiragb said:


> Thanks for wishes. I hope all good for all users specially Nannu ( Doing great help here )
> 
> Be positive ,when your turn come it will come. Our frustration and anger will not help anyway to speed up the process. It will only harm us internal.
> 
> My view on time line ( just my view) : 100Days since DOQ.
> 
> DOL:04/04/2013
> CO Assign : 04/06/2013
> Medical : 19/06/2013
> DOQ:21/06/2013
> Date Of Grant: 04/10/2013
> 
> 
> Cheers to all and be happy and peaceful. ))
> 
> 
> Good Bye


Congratulations ...ur post of visa grant made my day
Wish u loads of happiness ahead


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey,
> 
> How are you? I have been checking my emails everyday about 10 times a day. The more often I check 'em, the more angry it makes me. Nothing yet.
> My husband has written an email as to what stage of the visa processing is going on. And if my medicals have been received by the CO yet.
> No answer yet. Its been 3 days now. Hoping they will reply soon.
> 
> So I try and promise myself to forget about the visa and do or think about something else. Try a new technique. Maybe because we are counting days, each day feels like 100 years. So don't think about it. Watch TV, play games on FB, do some cooking.
> Might help.
> 
> Good Luck,
> Becky


Hi becky..
Yeah almost all the time um busy with my daughter .. She keeps me on my toes.. But wheneva um free i only check this forum and my emails... And i try forgetting about it but at back of my mind its always there..
As seeing my daughter growing .. It haunts me that how much more we have to bear..
But anyways.. We are together and we can and will fight..
And thank you for your tips.. Will try one of these..
And good luck to u and wish you a speeeedy grant..

Take care


----------



## manv1983

Meena , Suzan - seems to have got their visas by now, They haven't been active on the forum for approx 1 month or more !! If you guys are somewhere reading this - Please respond !!

And Also according to DOQ, there are good chances they might have got their visa with both of them have the same DOQ i.e. 17/06/2013 !!


----------



## manv1983

We have these left for June 2013 acc to DOQ

1. Meena, Suzan -------------------------- DOQ 17/06/2013
2. RAJK -------------------------------------- DOQ 21/06/2013
3. Dreamdown -----------------------------DOQ 24/06/2013
4. vix198424 ------------------------------- DOQ 26/06/2013
5. PS2013, ROSHAN ----------------------- DOQ 27/06/2013 
6. Nannu ------------------------------------DOQ 28/06/2013

With 22,23,29,30 June 2013 were weekends.

It seems if AHC is somewhere around 21/06/2013 acc to DOQ as ChiragB just got visa yesterday , then it might take another week or 2 to complete June 2013 files Acc to DOQ, as we dont have many applicants left in this thread from June (exactly what nannu said in her last post)


----------



## abhisek

I am going to complain to ACP Pradyuman regarding AHC and he will help me get my visa soon


----------



## mhnmj

chiragb said:


> Thanks for wishes. I hope all good for all users specially Nannu ( Doing great help here )
> 
> Be positive ,when your turn come it will come. Our frustration and anger will not help anyway to speed up the process. It will only harm us internal.
> 
> My view on time line ( just my view) : 100Days since DOQ.
> 
> DOL:04/04/2013
> CO Assign : 04/06/2013
> Medical : 19/06/2013
> DOQ:21/06/2013
> Date Of Grant: 04/10/2013
> 
> 
> Cheers to all and be happy and peaceful. ))
> 
> Good Bye



Congrats Chiragb for the visa grant.
Can anyone tell me how long will it take for the SCO to give decision on the application once its been assigned to them.

Need the info... thanks

Cheers


----------



## Bamborabi

*Change in sponsor's emp details*



MgtnAgnt said:


> As far as my knowledge, there will not be any effect for your partner visa if you quit your job..
> 
> I jus would like to know if you are going to apply for a TV in the meanwhile... If you are not planning for it.. then I suggest you not to quit your job till your file goes for the final decision..
> 
> As per our experience sitting idle will make our mind work overtime thinking about our visa grant. So its better to make our self busy in some or the other thing..
> 
> If you are planning to go for tourist visa.. then you can quit your job..
> 
> I request forum experts to suggest more on this to you ..


========================================================

Thank you Sir,

I have one more question which I wanted to ask to everyone in this forum, while i still await my CO to be assigned.

My Sponsor's employment details have changed since Date of logding the Souse visa application. She is now working in Australia & living there for past 3 weeks.
At the time of lodging the application my spouse was staying with me in India & not working.

How & to whom do I convey the details to ? When my spouse got in touch with AHC people they said change in Sponsor's details are not required to be updated unless asked for.

Just wanted to double check on the forum.

Thanks

Bamborabi


----------



## kunrit

abhisek said:


> I am going to complain to ACP Pradyuman regarding AHC and he will help me get my visa soon


Good one mate...  maybe then he'll ask Daya to break open AHC's gates


----------



## saras712

Congrets chirag B


----------



## Rajk1

*Visa gran!!*

By the grace of god i got my visa On 4th oct and from the bottom of my heart i really pray that evry one should get thr visa ASAP !!!! 
Thanks and wishes!!!
RajK


----------



## Amaanisingh

Rajk1 said:


> By the grace of god i got my visa On 4th oct and from the bottom of my heart i really pray that evry one should get thr visa ASAP !!!!
> Thanks and wishes!!!
> RajK


Congratulationss... God blesss


----------



## shilga

Rajk1 said:


> By the grace of god i got my visa On 4th oct and from the bottom of my heart i really pray that evry one should get thr visa ASAP !!!!
> Thanks and wishes!!!
> RajK


Congrats!
  :drum:


----------



## ps2013

Rajk1 said:


> By the grace of god i got my visa On 4th oct and from the bottom of my heart i really pray that evry one should get thr visa ASAP !!!!
> Thanks and wishes!!!
> RajK


Congrats 
M so very happy for u guys..!!!
Best of luck for your future


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey there
Anyone with a baby applied for tourist visa
Do we need to submit 2 different applications 
One for me and another for baby..
Can't i include her in my application??
If anyone can clear that,,?


----------



## nannu

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**


1. KRA
2. DOL19122012
3. Jaiganesh
4. Veena
5. Extremeoz
6. ChiragB
7. Rajk
8. Dreamerdownunder
9. vix198424
10. Roshan
11. Ps2013
12. Nannu
13. Sims
14. VRJO
15. Mvisa
16. aarvee
17. srsrsrsr
18. Mgthagnt
19. Merrylands
20. IWROX
21. HKJ
22. Klight12
23. Dimple1404
24. Waiting4Oct
25. Kunrit
26. Waiting13
27. Shiny2013
28. Abhisek
29. Ms. J
30. Laksh *

* Others*
*1. Vjmelb*
*2. Garry020481*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Meena (msam)
2. Suzan
*


----------



## kunrit

chiragb said:


> Got visa today.. thanks to all and best of luck to all.. be happy alll



Congratzz Chiragb... lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:

Your news helped lighten up the mood this weekend...  

Pray for a happy life for you guys...ray2:ray2:


----------



## iwrox

nannu said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 
> 1. KRA
> 2. DOL19122012
> 3. Jaiganesh
> 4. Veena
> 5. Extremeoz
> 6. ChiragB
> 7. Rajk
> 8. Dreamerdownunder
> 9. vix198424
> 10. Roshan
> 11. Ps2013
> 12. Nannu
> 13. Sims
> 14. VRJO
> 15. Mvisa
> 16. aarvee
> 17. srsrsrsr
> 18. Mgthagnt
> 19. Merrylands
> 20. IWROX
> 21. HKJ
> 22. Klight12
> 23. Dimple1404
> 24. Waiting4Oct
> 25. Kunrit
> 26. Waiting13
> 27. Shiny2013
> 28. Abhisek
> 29. Ms. J
> 30. Laksh *
> 
> * Others*
> *1. Vjmelb*
> *2. Garry020481*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Meena (msam)
> 2. Suzan
> *


Please Lord let today be the day


----------



## abhisek

7 months completed.....life really sucks without partner


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Dreamerdownunder - this day will be yours... So keep checking your emails.. And let us know the status.. Btw Are you active in the forum?

Anyone who is not active but following the forum and whose DOQ is 24/06/2013... Please let us know the status...

I will be counting my days once after Iwrox and Msvisa gets their grant email..


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Rajk1 said:


> By the grace of god i got my visa On 4th oct and from the bottom of my heart i really pray that evry one should get thr visa ASAP !!!!
> Thanks and wishes!!!
> RajK


_*Congratulations Rajk1... wish you a happy married life...*_


----------



## mhnmj

Rajk1 said:


> By the grace of god i got my visa On 4th oct and from the bottom of my heart i really pray that evry one should get thr visa ASAP !!!!
> Thanks and wishes!!!
> RajK


Congrats Rajk have a happy married life ahead... 

Cheers


----------



## nannu

abhisek said:


> 7 months completed.....life really sucks without partner


Hold on abhisek, I think you'll get it this week or latest by next week.


----------



## mhnmj

Hi Nannu, 

Do you have any idea how long will it take for a decision to be made on an application once the case is assigned to SCO, please shed some light.

Others are also welcome to responsed.

Cheers


----------



## nannu

MgtnAgnt said:


> Dreamerdownunder - this day will be yours... So keep checking your emails.. And let us know the status.. Btw Are you active in the forum?
> 
> Anyone who is not active but following the forum and whose DOQ is 24/06/2013... Please let us know the status...
> 
> I will be counting my days once after Iwrox and Msvisa gets their grant email..


Ps2013 and I are the only active memberas with June DOQ.


----------



## nannu

mhnmj said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> Do you have any idea how long will it take for a decision to be made on an application once the case is assigned to SCO, please shed some light.
> 
> Others are also welcome to responsed.
> 
> Cheers


I cant say for sure but should not take more than a week if no more doc are required. If SCO requires additional documents then it depends. But based on other users post it took 5-10 days after they submitted requested documents.


----------



## MgtnAgnt

nannu said:


> Ps2013 and I are the only active memberas with June DOQ.


ohhh.. it means we need to wait for your visa grant emails.. 

So I will pray god whole heartedly to give your visa grants with in two days..

So that I can start counting..... M excited now as I can feel that my visa grant is so very near... forgotten those 8 1/2 months....


----------



## mhnmj

nannu said:


> I cant say for sure but should not take more than a week if no more doc are required. If SCO requires additional documents then it depends. But based on other users post it took 5-10 days after they submitted requested documents.


Hi Nannu,

Thank you for your quick response, I hope so too.

Cheers


----------



## nannu

MgtnAgnt said:


> ohhh.. it means we need to wait for your visa grant emails..
> 
> So I will pray god whole heartedly to give your visa grants with in two days..
> 
> So that I can start counting..... M excited now as I can feel that my visa grant is so very near... forgotten those 8 1/2 months....


If things go according to my calculations the I should get my grant on friday or monday. But I wish that AHC beats my predict ion and I get it before Friday


----------



## ps2013

nannu said:


> If things go according to my calculations the I should get my grant on friday or monday. But I wish that AHC beats my predict ion and I get it before Friday


i really wish that ahc grants your visa before Friday and mine as well....or may be we can both get it the same day...

good luck to both of us.

As far as today is concerned even if i get the VISA today...i wont be able to know coz its holiday in Australia today and my spouse applied through an Australian agent...so he only will receive the email first...which he can only check tomorrow...anyway fingers crossed..!!!


----------



## Dimple1404

Guys its really tricky to do predictions, my wife lodge her in march and was in que for july with the SCO, so many people around that time have gotten their visas while being qued in for final deciosn in july and she hasnt for some bloody reason.

God knows how they are operating, i have sent an email to my case officer and ccd the sydney consulate and telling them how poor the service. ive given up on the grant dates, if it comes it comes if it doesnt let it be because AHC new delhi have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

my sister-in-law applied on the 24th of June. No clue about the Case officer. No green signal yet to proceed ahead with the medicals. Why the hell is it taking so long? AHC, Delhi Staffs are sleeping all day ?? It has crossed 100 days....anyone facing this..


----------



## Dimple1404

Rocky Balboa said:


> my sister-in-law applied on the 24th of June. No clue about the Case officer. No green signal yet to proceed ahead with the medicals. Why the hell is it taking so long? AHC, Delhi Staffs are sleeping all day ?? It has crossed 100 days....anyone facing this..


Tell me about it, they eating donuts and drinkign chai latte bloody ridiculous lazy pricks


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Dimple1404 said:


> Tell me about it, they eating donuts and drinkign chai latte bloody ridiculous lazy pricks


Man, no kidding. Me and my sister-in-law applied for seperate visas me 190 visa and she 309 visa. I got my visa already in the last week of september while she is still waiting for the bloody visa processing officer from AHC. Goddamn, Why are they extremely slow and lazy??? Are they eating op2: and watching Star Plus Serials..

Intially, we planned to fly together. I have already booked my flights..I dont think my sister-in-law will be able to meet us in Adelaide this year...My bro getting nuts..not because he is not able to see her..but at this bloddy AHC. 

Seriously i have no words to describe their character..I see in the Spreadsheet someone waiting for more than 4 months for CO allocation!!!!

Is calling these idiots going to expedite the process??


----------



## Dimple1404

i have missed my wifes birthday last friday and i have a feeling she is goign to miss out on my birthday while im here in australia, i really wnat to see my wife but this visa process is just bullcrap


----------



## Amaanisingh

Rocky Balboa said:


> my sister-in-law applied on the 24th of June. No clue about the Case officer. No green signal yet to proceed ahead with the medicals. Why the hell is it taking so long? AHC, Delhi Staffs are sleeping all day ?? It has crossed 100 days....anyone facing this..


No co;(
Called up and they said don't expect your visa before june 2014
Asked about co.. They replied we can't inform you more than this...


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Dimple1404 said:


> i have missed my wifes birthday last friday and i have a feeling she is goign to miss out on my birthday while im here in australia, i really wnat to see my wife but this visa process is just bullcrap



Hi Dimple,

I can understand your feelings... Imagine my case, I was waiting from the month of August thinking that I am gonna get my visa now or today.. then it went ok may be in this week and later even I was so frustrated by knowing that due to medicals got delayed my VISA gonna be delayed for a month or so.. This Forum helped me to think and relate with others and wait for VISA as per the Queue..

I have lost my patience and got really frustrated and even I have started fighting with my husband with out any reason.. when people were getting their VISA even when their DOL and DOQ is after mine...But he used to help me to come out of it.. Even though he was feeling same as I, but he never showed that to m.. by thinking that if he shows that then I will be more nervous and I will be keep on thinking the entire day jus about him and about the VISA... He asked me to do that and this jus to make myself busy in some or the other things... 

My simple suggestion for you my friend.. instead of waiting for the visa, you can visit your wife place and give her a surprise on your Bday.. I am saying this bcoz, when we go along with your DOQ, you may expect your visa with in 2 weeks.. 

I have written this only to make you calm and to make you feel a bit relaxed.. 
Do not get frustrated, Coz I have gone through all this and I know how it makes us feel about it..that's the reason I wanted to help you If I can... 

Waiting is fine, but when we see others who are getting their VISA after our DOL and DOQ, it feels really frustrated.. But we just cant help.. We jus need to wait for our time to come.. 

M waiting for my visa from last 8 1/2 months.. But I really wish that you should get your VISA ASAP.. But I'll be even more happy if you get it in this week itself.. 
On behalf of all the Forum members.. I wish you all the very best..


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> No co;(
> Called up and they said don't expect your visa before june 2014
> Asked about co.. They replied we can't inform you more than this...



Hey!!

Don't listen to those pricks. They are just as uninformed as we all are. They just want you to stop calling them, making them do work. 
As I said in my post a couple of days ago, we are just a file to them. 

*THINK- Why would they hurry up with a file if they have 8-12 months to process it. Its not like they have to report to a higher authority or they will get fired if they take too long to process visa applications or if they will get to go and live in Australia if they issue visas either on time or before time.*

All I can experience and say from all the replies AHC operators give applicants are their frustrations. They only get to issue visa not to go actually live there. 
I mean its human nature to be jealous. Thats the only explaination to the AHC operators harsh, rude, insensitive, robotic replies to the applicants.

My husband wrote an email to AHC on Monday September 30th, 2013 inquiring about my medicals. Its been a week now and these lazy pricks are so damn busy to even write a two line email, saying either yes the medicals have cleared or no they haven't been cleared.

Hate these people from the bottom my heart. Life is anyways so hard and they add issues on top of the already existing issues. 

Hang on Amaanisingh! Wait for another week or 2. Its taking longer to get CO assigned like its taking longer to get Visa granted after the file is in queue for final decision with the SCO. Be positive and keep praying. ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:

cute1987 got CO assigned after 108 days. Much longer than what it used to take. I know its ridiculous!!!!! 
Visa fees go up by 30% in a financial year and the visa processing becomes more confusing, unorganised and much longer.
Makes you think why are you paying more and more for something that causes twice as much confusion and makes our lives so freaking hard to live, specially far away from our loved ones.

Good Luck Amaanisingh!! Keep checking you email, CO should be assigned very shortly to your application.
Keep me posted with any updates from your side.

Good Luck and God Bless!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dimple1404

Did anyone receive their grants today???? if you active please let us know

Thanks


----------



## kunrit

cmon AHC...show some respect to the DOQ centurians!! where are the grants??


----------



## ps2013

kunrit said:


> cmon AHC...show some respect to the DOQ centurians!! where are the grants??


I am sure tomorrow is gonna be a Lucky day for us

Om sai nath..!!!


----------



## nannu

Rocky Balboa said:


> Man, no kidding. Me and my sister-in-law applied for seperate visas me 190 visa and she 309 visa. I got my visa already in the last week of september while she is still waiting for the bloody visa processing officer from AHC. Goddamn, Why are they extremely slow and lazy??? Are they eating op2: and watching Star Plus Serials..
> 
> Intially, we planned to fly together. I have already booked my flights..I dont think my sister-in-law will be able to meet us in Adelaide this year...My bro getting nuts..not because he is not able to see her..but at this bloddy AHC.
> 
> Seriously i have no words to describe their character..I see in the Spreadsheet someone waiting for more than 4 months for CO allocation!!!!
> 
> Is calling these idiots going to expedite the process??


Hi Rocky

I understand how you all might be feeling, but as we all know that the procedure and timelines for all the visa's are different.
Cursing AHC or visa officers is not going to help. 
At the time of applying we all know that the processing time is 12 months, and this is not going to change because of our posts on this forum. Not to forget the AHC New Delhi's average 7 months is a lot better than other countries' 12 months. 

CO allocations is now happening in 100-110 days (SS data) and I am sure your Sister in Law will soon (by next week) get the CO.

Not all user in SS provide their complete details, so ignore the users who have not provided the CO allocation date. 

From my experience of this entire process, i can tell you that the frustration period has just started, waiting at every stage is more difficult that the previous. 

The best way to deal with it is try not to think and talk as little as possible about this topic. Keep yourself occupied in other thing and IGNORE THE RELATIVES AND FRIENDS who ask the same question over and over again.. *I know it is very very very difficult, but it is possible to do so.*


Cheer-up :rockon:


----------



## nannu

Amaanisingh said:


> No co;(
> Called up and they said don't expect your visa before june 2014
> Asked about co.. They replied we can't inform you more than this...


Hi Amaani,

Ignore them, they are saying June 2014 based on 12 months processing time.


----------



## Amaanisingh

nannu said:


> Hi Amaani,
> 
> Ignore them, they are saying June 2014 based on 12 months processing time.


Hi nannu
Yeah i know.. But my husband was bit upset hearing that... I told him its there job so that we don't bother them asking again n again.. But it do make you upset as the form we had from vfs signed by their officer..
Its written that 10-11 weeks is timing for conallocation but its going to be 3 n half months without co...
So we were thinking if same gonna happen after final queue..
But anyways.. WAIT IS THE ONLY OPTION..
so we doing..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> Don't listen to those pricks. They are just as uninformed as we all are. They just want you to stop calling them, making them do work.
> As I said in my post a couple of days ago, we are just a file to them.
> 
> *THINK- Why would they hurry up with a file if they have 8-12 months to process it. Its not like they have to report to a higher authority or they will get fired if they take too long to process visa applications or if they will get to go and live in Australia if they issue visas either on time or before time.*
> 
> All I can experience and say from all the replies AHC operators give applicants are their frustrations. They only get to issue visa not to go actually live there.
> I mean its human nature to be jealous. Thats the only explaination to the AHC operators harsh, rude, insensitive, robotic replies to the applicants.
> 
> My husband wrote an email to AHC on Monday September 30th, 2013 inquiring about my medicals. Its been a week now and these lazy pricks are so damn busy to even write a two line email, saying either yes the medicals have cleared or no they haven't been cleared.
> 
> Hate these people from the bottom my heart. Life is anyways so hard and they add issues on top of the already existing issues.
> 
> Hang on Amaanisingh! Wait for another week or 2. Its taking longer to get CO assigned like its taking longer to get Visa granted after the file is in queue for final decision with the SCO. Be positive and keep praying. ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
> 
> cute1987 got CO assigned after 108 days. Much longer than what it used to take. I know its ridiculous!!!!!
> Visa fees go up by 30% in a financial year and the visa processing becomes more confusing, unorganised and much longer.
> Makes you think why are you paying more and more for something that causes twice as much confusion and makes our lives so freaking hard to live, specially far away from our loved ones.
> 
> Good Luck Amaanisingh!! Keep checking you email, CO should be assigned very shortly to your application.
> Keep me posted with any updates from your side.
> 
> Good Luck and God Bless!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi becky 
How are you..
I know they can't inform us about exact situation..
But calling them do satisfy sometimes..

This visa gonna win this time too..
My husband came in april thinkin that this time we will travel back together at any cost ..
But then due to late co allocations we thought we will be allocated atleast till end of sept and we will apply for tv and will travel back together ..but still no sign of co..
And now he has to go back..
We are in such a difficult situation..
His boss offered him job to join before 12 oct..
If not then he won't get it as whenever he goes back..
And its our daughter's bdy on 12 oct..
We thot we will apply for tv and will go but damn to it..
He is going back tomorrow and my baby can't celebrate with her dad..

I told her about dad going tomorrow and she is like i want to go with dad too..

It makes me cry and sad utterly.. 

God should have some pity on my baby atleast if not upon me..;(


----------



## Waiting4Oct

*Self confidence at level zero*

Just read all the posts in the forum and all I can feel right now is helpless, upset and angry at the AHC officers. Going through all your individual cases I now have little or no self confidence really  

I have been praying, hoping and waiting patiently for the visa but if AHC officers do not even consider the case of an innocent baby not being able to spend birthday with her father, what will they consider the case of partners going through the pain of separation. Wondering if I should even expect a visa within 100 days of DOQ or should I give up all expectations and just sit back expecting nothing.

So tired of this that am almost ready to give up on the material world and become a ascetic and maybe go to meditate somewhere peaceful ... far away from the worldly chaos.


----------



## kunrit

Nannu,

need some help from you. I just inquired from AHC and although our case officer had confirmed that he was placing our file for final decision on 11th July, he still actually hasn't done so. 
Terrible news for me and my partner. We were hoping to spend Diwali together but now not sure even if we will get to see each other this year. 
Can you pls remove the DOQ is SS for us.

Cant believe this is happening to us


----------



## nannu

kunrit said:


> Nannu,
> 
> need some help from you. I just inquired from AHC and although our case officer had confirmed that he was placing our file for final decision on 11th July, he still actually hasn't done so.
> Terrible news for me and my partner. We were hoping to spend Diwali together but now not sure even if we will get to see each other this year.
> Can you pls remove the DOQ is SS for us.
> 
> Cant believe this is happening to us


Did you receive an email from for CO that youe file has been queued? If yes, then don't worry, the operator may not have looked properly. If not then write to your CO and ask if you file have been queued or not.

If I remember correctly, you mention in an earlier post that your co sent an email, that file is in queueand aasked me to enter date of that email as DOQ.

If you still want to make sure, then write to your CO and ask specifically about the DOQ.


----------



## jaiganesh

oh god what is going on AHC. pls pls grant visa guys what is wrong with you. show some mercy.


----------



## iwrox

afternoon all


----------



## aarvee

Dear Frenz,

Any Idea as to why the queue is moving so slowly from the beginning of this month?
Any particular reason? Or is there a possibility for the AHC regulations and processes being revamped due to the change in Aus Govt. Am just wondering what happened to the September pace.. Any one who has info on this, please let me know. I still have hopes that our grant queue will start moving faster. Faith is all I have got to hold on to now..


----------



## Kuldeepsandhu

*Visa 309*

Would you please advise have they counted working days only or all ??

My Husband's Visa lodgement as below would you advise us when we can expect visa granted

DOL 09.04.13
Medical Submitted 26.07.13
Decision Que 09.08.13
Visa Granted Waiting!!!!


----------



## nannu

aarvee said:


> Dear Frenz,
> 
> Any Idea as to why the queue is moving so slowly from the beginning of this month?
> Any particular reason? Or is there a possibility for the AHC regulations and processes being revamped due to the change in Aus Govt. Am just wondering what happened to the September pace.. Any one who has info on this, please let me know. I still have hopes that our grant queue will start moving faster. Faith is all I have got to hold on to now..


Dear Aarvee,

This is my personal opinion, may be different for AHC's actual procedures. 

I dont thing any thing has changed with the way applications are processed after being queued. The reason, we feel things have slowed down is beacuse the number users who's were files queued in may was quite high also there were a lot of 2012 applicants waiting for thier visa. Now the number of users with June DOQ is almost half as compared to May, that is my we see less grant to forum users. 

Don't worry and hang on for a while longer. ..we all will get our visa soon.

Cheer


----------



## saras712

But you why they delaying co allocation? ???? ? must be some issue there


----------



## Rocky Balboa

nannu said:


> Hi Rocky
> 
> I understand how you all might be feeling, but as we all know that the procedure and timelines for all the visa's are different.
> 
> *Well, 190 visa subclass is permanent visa type which is processed in Australia. No wonder why it takes less time. Thank God they dont process this visa application file in Delhi.*
> 
> CO allocations is now happening in 100-110 days (SS data) and I am sure your Sister in Law will soon (by next week) get the CO.
> 
> *Thanks nanu.*
> 
> .[/U][/I][/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Cheer-up :rockon:





Amaanisingh said:


> Hi becky
> 
> He is going back tomorrow and my baby can't celebrate with her dad..
> 
> I told her about dad going tomorrow and she is like i want to go with dad too..
> 
> It makes me cry and sad utterly..
> 
> (




Hi *Amaanisingh*,

I can very well understand your daughter's feelings though I am single. My brother got married in May this year. You and my sister-in-law have applied in same week in June this year. My gut feeling is we don't have to wait until June next year. 

I will fly next month and we will be eagerly waiting for her to arrive in our new house near the beach in Adelaide which my brother is renting in November. But before I leave I want her to finish her medicals. We need to go to the capital for this. Nepal is a small country and all the panel clinics are located in Kathmandu.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi *Amaanisingh*,
> 
> I can very well understand your daughter's feelings though I am single. My brother got married in May this year. You and my sister-in-law have applied in same week in June this year. My gut feeling is we don't have to wait until June next year.
> 
> I will fly next month and we will be eagerly waiting for her to arrive in our new house near the beach in Adelaide which my brother is renting in November. But before I leave I want her to finish her medicals. We need to go to the capital for this. Nepal is a small country and all the panel clinics are located in Kathmandu.


Hi rocky..
Yeah i was thinking that maybe if co allocation is taking time..
Maybe our files will be processed sooner after final queue.as if 7 months theory goes.. We are already near completion of 4 months..
So its gives a bit of relief that just more 3 to go..
Good luck to you and your sis in law..


----------



## cute1987

*Updation...*

Hi Nannu,

Please update the name of my case officer from *Ritu Arora* to *Deepti Duklan* in the SS.

I am very happy to inform you all that my file has been placed in queue today for final decision.

Thanks with regards,

Cute1987


----------



## Waiting4Oct

nannu said:


> Did you receive an email from for CO that youe file has been queued? If yes, then don't worry, the operator may not have looked properly. If not then write to your CO and ask if you file have been queued or not.
> 
> If I remember correctly, you mention in an earlier post that your co sent an email, that file is in queueand aasked me to enter date of that email as DOQ.
> 
> If you still want to make sure, then write to your CO and ask specifically about the DOQ.


Wonder if these COs even take our cases seriously


----------



## laksh

I was trying to calculate how much more time I have to wait for the grant. I have applied on 7 Jan and still waiting when others who have applied in march has already got the visa... I then calculated from DOQ (mine was forwarded on 8 july)and found that there are people whose DOQ is after mine and has already been granted their visa. ...93 days since DOQ ... And no reply from CO...Isn't this frustrating!! Can somebody calculate on my behalf and give me a rough estimate plzzzz.... This will give me some hope to wait for a date 
I read somebody mentioning that after sco is assigned , it will take 5-10 days at max..
After the app is forwarded for final decision, will there be another stage where SCO will be assigned ??


----------



## manv1983

Nick and Ellen has got the visa today acc to Form Responses !! At last someone has got a grant !!


----------



## Dimple1404

manv1983 said:


> Nick and Ellen has got the visa today acc to Form Responses !! At last someone has got a grant !!


are they even on the list that nannu did????


----------



## manv1983

Dimple1404 said:


> are they even on the ss????


Yes they are on SS !! But dont know there DOQ, I think it must be somewhere between 21st Jun - 25th June !! Not on Nannu list Coz SS doesnt show the DOQ !!


----------



## MgtnAgnt

manv1983 said:


> Nick and Ellen has got the visa today acc to Form Responses !! At last someone has got a grant !!


Hi Manv,

Can you be able to provide their DOQ's pls...

As of now its very important for us to know the DOQ'S


----------



## Dimple1404

manv1983 said:


> Yes they are on SS !! But dont know there DOQ, I think it must be somewhere between 21st Jun - 25th June !! Not on Nannu list Coz SS doesnt show the DOQ !!


This is absolutly obserd, they have a mixed bag of DOQ to be honest, im guessing they have a bag and pick out the names of who will be getting reveiwed for their case. they say its in que what bloody que its all mixed up


----------



## manv1983

MgtnAgnt said:


> Hi Manv,
> 
> Can you be able to provide their DOQ's pls...
> 
> As of now its very important for us to know the DOQ'S



Srry Agnt , I dont know but if you see recent trend and if you check the documents sent date as 20th June, Then you can assume that it must be somewhere around 25th June, as 26th June and 28th June applicants that is PS2013 and Nannu are still in queue and active , So it seems highly likely that his file could have got queued before Nannu file. Documents sent date also indicate that , as most of file get queue within a week after sending the remaining documents !!


----------



## aarvee

nannu said:


> Dear Aarvee,
> 
> This is my personal opinion, may be different for AHC's actual procedures.
> 
> I dont thing any thing has changed with the way applications are processed after being queued. The reason, we feel things have slowed down is beacuse the number users who's were files queued in may was quite high also there were a lot of 2012 applicants waiting for thier visa. Now the number of users with June DOQ is almost half as compared to May, that is my we see less grant to forum users.
> 
> Don't worry and hang on for a while longer. ..we all will get our visa soon.
> 
> Cheer


Thanks Nannu.. for takjng your time and answering my query. Wish we get such super fast answers and grants from AHC too .. Well, Keeping my fingers crossed.. for all of us to get our turn.. Let tomorrow be a better day!


----------



## ps2013

Hi guys
With the blessings of sai baba i have got my visa today finally.
I am so very happy that my calculation has turned out to be true...i was expecting in the second week of oct..in navratras.n god fulfilled my wish
I wud specially thank nannu for providing help wenever needed...i hope u also get urs now and evryone else also
Guys..i have got it in exact 6 months
Dol 8 april and granted on 8oct


----------



## MgtnAgnt

manv1983 said:


> Srry Agnt , I dont know but if you see recent trend and if you check the documents sent date as 20th June, Then you can assume that it must be somewhere around 25th June, as 26th June and 28th June applicants that is PS2013 and Nannu are still in queue and active , So it seems highly likely that his file could have got queued before Nannu file. Documents sent date also indicate that , as most of file get queue within a week after sending the remaining documents !!



Hmm that's ok.. It was jus to know which DOQ is processing for today. Thank you for the info mate..


----------



## MgtnAgnt

ps2013 said:


> Hi guys
> With the blessings of sai baba i have got my visa today finally.
> I am so very happy that my calculation has turned out to be true...i was expecting in the second week of oct..in navratras.n god fulfilled my wish
> I wud specially thank nannu for providing help wenever needed...i hope u also get urs now and evryone else also
> Guys..i have got it in exact 6 months
> Dol 8 april and granted on 8oct


Congrats... :cheer2: :cheer2: Have a wonderful life ahead..

Tomorrow is Nannu's day then..


----------



## jaiganesh

hi suzan
any update from your side


----------



## abhisek

Damn first Dashain without wifey......


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



ps2013 said:


> Hi guys
> With the blessings of sai baba i have got my visa today finally.
> I am so very happy that my calculation has turned out to be true...i was expecting in the second week of oct..in navratras.n god fulfilled my wish
> I wud specially thank nannu for providing help wenever needed...i hope u also get urs now and evryone else also
> Guys..i have got it in exact 6 months
> Dol 8 april and granted on 8oct


_*:violin:Congratulations ps2013... wish you a happy married life mate... :cheer2:*_


----------



## Dimple1404

ps2013 said:


> Hi guys
> With the blessings of sai baba i have got my visa today finally.
> I am so very happy that my calculation has turned out to be true...i was expecting in the second week of oct..in navratras.n god fulfilled my wish
> I wud specially thank nannu for providing help wenever needed...i hope u also get urs now and evryone else also
> Guys..i have got it in exact 6 months
> Dol 8 april and granted on 8oct


Congrats, i pray that the rest of us will receive the grants very soonlane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## techie_blr

Is it advisable to include spouse during PR Visa application or invite them later after getting job?


----------



## shilga

ps2013 said:


> Hi guys
> With the blessings of sai baba i have got my visa today finally.
> I am so very happy that my calculation has turned out to be true...i was expecting in the second week of oct..in navratras.n god fulfilled my wish
> I wud specially thank nannu for providing help wenever needed...i hope u also get urs now and evryone else also
> Guys..i have got it in exact 6 months
> Dol 8 april and granted on 8oct


Congrats!
 lane:


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congratulations!*

Congrats PS

Wish you have a happy married life.

lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:



ps2013 said:


> Hi guys
> With the blessings of sai baba i have got my visa today finally.
> I am so very happy that my calculation has turned out to be true...i was expecting in the second week of oct..in navratras.n god fulfilled my wish
> I wud specially thank nannu for providing help wenever needed...i hope u also get urs now and evryone else also
> Guys..i have got it in exact 6 months
> Dol 8 april and granted on 8oct


----------



## nannu

ps2013 said:


> Hi guys
> With the blessings of sai baba i have got my visa today finally.
> I am so very happy that my calculation has turned out to be true...i was expecting in the second week of oct..in navratras.n god fulfilled my wish
> I wud specially thank nannu for providing help wenever needed...i hope u also get urs now and evryone else also
> Guys..i have got it in exact 6 months
> Dol 8 april and granted on 8oct


*Congratulations PS2013!!!! wish you a happy married life !!!!*


----------



## nannu

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**


1. KRA
2. DOL19122012
3. Jaiganesh
4. Veena
5. Extremeoz
6. ChiragB
7. Rajk
8. Dreamerdownunder
9. vix198424
10. Roshan
11. Ps2013
12. Nannu
13. Sims
14. VRJO
15. Mvisa
16. aarvee
17. srsrsrsr
18. Mgthagnt
19. Merrylands
20. IWROX
21. HKJ
22. Klight12
23. Dimple1404
24. Waiting4Oct
25. Kunrit
26. Waiting13
27. Shiny2013
28. Abhisek
29. Ms. J
30. Laksh *

* Others*
*1. Vjmelb*
*2. Garry020481*
*3. Pk*
*4. NickandEllen*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Meena (msam)
2. Suzan
*


----------



## nannu

Hi PK (SS user)

*Congratulations for you visa!!!!*

Can you please confirm the dates of your CO allocation and DOQ? Was your file queued on *26-Jun-13* or *26-Jul-13*?

If it was June then please make the correct entry in the SS form.

Thanks


----------



## ps2013

Thanks guys...
good luck to all of you
now i am going for shopping in full swing


----------



## nannu

ps2013 said:


> Thanks guys...
> good luck to all of you
> now i am going for shopping in full swing


Where are you moving to in Australia?


----------



## ps2013

nannu said:


> Where are you moving to in Australia?


I m going to sydney
What about u?


----------



## Amaanisingh

ps2013 said:


> I m going to sydney
> What about u?


Congratulations
Check your inbox


----------



## abhisek

85 days and counting...bloody frustrating


----------



## ps2013

Amaanisingh said:


> Congratulations
> Check your inbox


i replied u
did u get it?


----------



## iwrox

congrats PS2013!!!


----------



## Kuldeepsandhu

VISA Lodged 09.04.13
Medical Submitted 26.07.13
Decision Que 09.08.13
VIsa Granted Waiting!!!!

Is any idea when we can expect the vis???


----------



## manv1983

Kuldeepsandhu said:


> VISA Lodged 09.04.13
> Medical Submitted 26.07.13
> Decision Que 09.08.13
> VIsa Granted Waiting!!!!
> 
> Is any idea when we can expect the vis???


Acc to recent trends & spreadsheet, somewhere around 15th Nov 2013.


----------



## Kuldeepsandhu

Thanks


----------



## Kuldeepsandhu

manv1983 said:


> Acc to recent trends & spreadsheet, somewhere around 15th Nov 2013.


Thanks Dear Hoping before December.


----------



## saras712

*99* no CO


----------



## kunrit

*Help needed to update SS*

Hi Nannu,

Can you pls help me in updating SS. Pls update DOQ to 9/10/2013.
After a lot of followup we finally got the queue email from CO. Finally our application is in queue.


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



ps2013 said:


> Hi guys
> With the blessings of sai baba i have got my visa today finally.
> I am so very happy that my calculation has turned out to be true...i was expecting in the second week of oct..in navratras.n god fulfilled my wish
> I wud specially thank nannu for providing help wenever needed...i hope u also get urs now and evryone else also
> Guys..i have got it in exact 6 months
> Dol 8 april and granted on 8oct


_*Many Many Congratulation ps2013.Have a Happy married life ahead*_
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::thumb::thumb::thumb::car::car::car: :rockon::rockon::rockon::tea::tea::tea::first: :first::drum::drum:


----------



## jaiganesh

common ahc


----------



## shiny2013

*pls clarify senior members*

hi my file was placed on queue on july 16th and my co mailed me.then with her permission i applied for tv and reached australia in august.Now as its time for my spouse visa imailed her and informed that im returning back this month and got this repy  iam confused if file is placed in queue only now or if she means its in final queue for decision  
*
""You can go ahead and move outside Australia, application will be forwarded to the decision maker. A final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information or documentation is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision via e-mail. ""*

please clarify iam worried if it is going to take another three months for visa to come (


----------



## singh_26

*Sco*



shiny2013 said:


> hi my file was placed on queue on july 16th and my co mailed me.then with her permission i applied for tv and reached australia in august.Now as its time for my spouse visa imailed her and informed that im returning back this month and got this repy  iam confused if file is placed in queue only now or if she means its in final queue for decision
> *
> ""You can go ahead and move outside Australia, application will be forwarded to the decision maker. A final assessment will be made by our Senior Visa Officer. If any further information or documentation is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision via e-mail. ""*
> 
> please clarify iam worried if it is going to take another three months for visa to come (


_*HI shiny2013,
If previously you received mail from your CO that your file is placed in queue for final decision then do no need to panic as your file is in queue (july 16th which you mentioned in your post) and this is a standard reply from your CO.
But if you did not received any mail of file forward to SCo or in queue for final decision then it means now your CO placed your file in final queue. 
hope this helps.*_


----------



## shiny2013

singh_26 said:


> _*HI shiny2013,
> If previously you received mail from your CO that your file is placed in queue for final decision then do no need to panic as your file is in queue (july 16th which you mentioned in your post) and this is a standard reply from your CO.
> But if you did not received any mail of file forward to SCo or in queue for final decision then it means now your CO placed your file in final queue. hope this helps.*_


thanks singh 
my doubt is will it take 90 more days to get granted or few weeks once i return to india?


----------



## singh_26

*90 days Theory*



shiny2013 said:


> thanks singh
> my doubt is will it take 90 more days to get granted or few weeks once i return to india?


_*HI shiny2013,
Shiny now Ahc changed 90 days theory in to 100+ days theory. if you will see SS now forum member's are getting visa's only after completing 100+days in final queue. though i do agree it will not apply on everyone (except 2012 and january to march applicant's) but majority of people are getting visa in 100+ days only. so as your file is queued on 16 july you have completed 85 days in final queue. By my prediction you will receive your visa in last week of this month. so be ready to fly again dude. *_ :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shiny2013

*thnx *



singh_26 said:


> _*HI shiny2013,
> Shiny now Ahc changed 90 days theory in to 100+ days theory. if you will see SS now forum member's are getting visa's only after completing 100+days in final queue. though i do agree it will not apply on everyone (except 2012 and january to march applicant's) but majority of people are getting visa in 100+ days only. so as your file is queued on 16 july you have completed 85 days in final queue. By my prediction you will receive your visa in last week of this month. so be ready to fly again dude. *_ :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


thnx for encouraging words singh 
if my file is in final queue then im happy but if its just placed in queue then i dunno what will happen!! hope evryone gets their visas soon


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome*



shiny2013 said:


> thnx for encouraging words singh
> if my file is in final queue then im happy but if its just placed in queue then i dunno what will happen!! hope evryone gets their visas soon


_*Welcome Shiny2013 and be positive. Do not lose hope you will get it soon.*_


----------



## singh_26

*Hi*

*Hi Shilga,
So when you are expecting your visa ?* :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Piranha2004

nannu said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 
> 1. KRA
> 2. DOL19122012
> 3. Jaiganesh
> 4. Veena
> 5. Extremeoz
> 6. ChiragB
> 7. Rajk
> 8. Dreamerdownunder
> 9. vix198424
> 10. Roshan
> 11. Ps2013
> 12. Nannu
> 13. Sims
> 14. VRJO
> 15. Mvisa
> 16. aarvee
> 17. srsrsrsr
> 18. Mgthagnt
> 19. Merrylands
> 20. IWROX
> 21. HKJ
> 22. Klight12
> 23. Dimple1404
> 24. Waiting4Oct
> 25. Kunrit
> 26. Waiting13
> 27. Shiny2013
> 28. Abhisek
> 29. Ms. J
> 30. Laksh *
> 
> * Others*
> *1. Vjmelb*
> *2. Garry020481*
> *3. Pk*
> *4. NickandEllen*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Meena (msam)
> 2. Suzan
> *


I posted my dates a few pages back. Please add me to the list. Im really tempted to right a nasty email to AHC and CC the immigration ministers office as well as AHC complaints email address.


----------



## radubey84

Am planning to apply for myself now and will apply for my wife and baby afterwards, reasons are that firstly the visa fees has increased considerably and secondly am still waiting for their passports.

1) But i have read in this forum that even if i don't add my wife and baby in the application i still have to pay their VISA fess and do the medicals and police clearance....is it really true????

2) If i get PR and then apply for them later on how much time will it take for them to give PR??
I read on IMMI site that it has 2 yrs waiting time, and its been only one year for my marriage although i have a baby.....

3) Will they give me PR only after we have completed 2 years of marriage???

4) How much time will they take to give TR if i apply now??

friends please help


----------



## shilga

singh_26 said:


> *Hi Shilga,
> So when you are expecting your visa ?* :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for the mail.
most probably around Diwali. ie nov 1st week.
 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Any grants for today???

Check check and let us know...


----------



## cute1987

*Pray...*

ray: _*Oh God, please grant visa to those who have crossed 100 days from DOQ*_ ray:


----------



## jaiganesh

guyz any good news. do share


----------



## Dimple1404

5pm they gone to see their love ones and dont give a hoorah about us, bloody AHC


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Nannu,

Check your email box.. I was expecting yours today..


----------



## nannu

MgtnAgnt said:


> Nannu,
> 
> Check your email box.. I was expecting yours today..


Nothing in there  ... may be tomorrow


----------



## nannu

kunrit said:


> Hi Nannu,
> 
> Can you pls help me in updating SS. Pls update DOQ to 9/10/2013.
> After a lot of followup we finally got the queue email from CO. Finally our application is in queue.


Done. 

Can you Inbox me your CO's Name


----------



## preet17

:bored:


----------



## abhisek

Am hoping to get the visa before the page count reaches 1800....lets see how it goes...


----------



## preet17

abhisek said:


> Am hoping to get the visa before the page count reaches 1800....lets see how it goes...


Lol that so cute...u started another theory..am thinking about posting continuously to fill 9 pages..lol joking


----------



## preet17

Boss: There are 50 bricks on an aeroplane. If you drop 1 outside. How many are left?
Employee: That's easy, 49.

Boss: What are the three steps to put an elephant into a fridge?
Employee: Open the fridge. Put the elephant in. Close the fridge.

Boss: What are the four steps to put a deer into the fridge?
Employee: Open the fridge. Take the elephant out. Put the deer in. Close the fridge.

Boss: It's lion's birthday, all animals are there except one, why?
Employee: Because the deer is in the fridge.

Boss: How does an old woman cross a swamp filled with crocodiles?
Employee: She just crosses it because the crocodiles are at the lion's birthday.

Boss: Last question. In the end the old lady still died. Why?
Employee: Ere.... I guess she drowned.... errr...

Boss: No! She was hit by the brick fallen from the aeroplane. Thats the problem, you are not focused on your job.... You may leave now!


----------



## shilga

preet17 said:


> Boss: There are 50 bricks on an aeroplane. If you drop 1 outside. How many are left?
> Employee: That's easy, 49.
> 
> Boss: What are the three steps to put an elephant into a fridge?
> Employee: Open the fridge. Put the elephant in. Close the fridge.
> 
> Boss: What are the four steps to put a deer into the fridge?
> Employee: Open the fridge. Take the elephant out. Put the deer in. Close the fridge.
> 
> Boss: It's lion's birthday, all animals are there except one, why?
> Employee: Because the deer is in the fridge.
> 
> Boss: How does an old woman cross a swamp filled with crocodiles?
> Employee: She just crosses it because the crocodiles are at the lion's birthday.
> 
> Boss: Last question. In the end the old lady still died. Why?
> Employee: Ere.... I guess she drowned.... errr...
> 
> Boss: No! She was hit by the brick fallen from the aeroplane. Thats the problem, you are not focused on your job.... You may leave now!


a good one!
:gossip::laugh::laugh::laugh::happy:


----------



## preet17

A blonde and her husband are lying in bed listening to the next door neighbor's dog. It has been in the backyard barking for hours and hours.

The blonde jumps up out of bed and says, "I've had enough of this".

She goes downstairs.

The blonde finally comes back up to bed And her husband says, "The dog is still barking, What have you been doing?" The blonde says, "I put the dog in our backyard, let's see how THEY like it!"


----------



## abhisek

preet17 said:


> Lol that so cute...u started another theory..am thinking about posting continuously to fill 9 pages..lol joking


Yes please...but stop it on 1799 until I get the visa and then continue


----------



## aarvee

Well, Hope that tomorrow, the 10th of October brings in more hope and joy to our forum members with more visa grants and setting the pace for the rest of the month.. 
Wishes and Prayers for every one on the queue, including me.

As the going gets tough, only the tough get going.
This time away from one's life partner should make the bonding strong and more meaningful.

All the Best, for a new day and new hopes!


----------



## Sora

Hello guys.... I am new here and i really appreciate this forum for supporting each other. My husband is in Australia n we r awaiting my visa grant.. DoL: 22nd feb 2013
DoQ: 11th july 2013
Waiting for visa..........


----------



## Amaanisingh

abhisek said:


> Am hoping to get the visa before the page count reaches 1800....lets see how it goes...


That a very good one..
Atleast a motive to go on.. In this not ending wait...
With that i think um waiting for my co allication before it hits the mark u mentioned..
Lets see who gets first...
Will be happy in both


----------



## jaiganesh

8 months and 4 days completed still no sign of getting grant.
common AHC.


----------



## shilga

jaiganesh said:


> 8 months and 4 days completed still no sign of getting grant.
> common AHC.


Today is Nannu's day!
 :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dimple1404

come on AHC please give grants need them to keep the forum members happy


----------



## cute1987

jaiganesh said:


> 8 months and 4 days completed still no sign of getting grant.
> common AHC.


_Don’t be sad... be positive… you are very near of getting your visa grant mate... _


----------



## jaiganesh

cute1987 said:


> _Don’t be sad... be positive… you are very near of getting your visa grant mate... _


thanks a lot for Encouraging word.


----------



## MgtnAgnt

AHC Team... Please start working atleast according to DOQ as you were following till now. Do not try to spoil my excitement... I am expecting my visa soon.. 

People stopped cursing you by thinking that you are atleast following one particular process.. 

START PROVIDING VISA GRANTS ASAP...


----------



## abhisek

Last few days have been frustrating......hope some magic happens at least tomorrow....


----------



## preet17

They might be preparing for diwali..n ladies might be discussing about what to put on karva chauth..AHC we don't want to stay here forever..


----------



## laksh

MgntAgt , When are you expecting ur visa ??


----------



## MgtnAgnt

laksh said:


> MgntAgt , When are you expecting ur visa ??


I was expecting in this week itself 

Even though there are very few applicants in June.. Why they are not granting the visas a bit fast...

I think they are least bothered about the applicants.. 

Does any one knows how many SCO's are available in AHC.. Cant they divide the work in between them and start approving.. 

I really wanna go and see how exactly they work...

Once after Nannu gets her visa then I thought of calculating the days accordingly


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Nannu... any news so far?..

Please can anyone share the gud news...


----------



## nannu

MgtnAgnt said:


> Nannu... any news so far?..
> 
> Please can anyone share the gud news...


NoNo, nothing from my side


----------



## Dimple1404

ohhhh what another dry day, im guessing its goign to be a dry week all, my birthday is next monday and i guess there is no sign of my wifes visa coming very soon. when when when and why why why is my question to AHC.

2.38am here in australia and im praying that today (Friday) will bring the grants who are on nannu's list asap.


----------



## MgtnAgnt

Dimple1404 said:


> ohhhh what another dry day, im guessing its goign to be a dry week all, my birthday is next monday and i guess there is no sign of my wifes visa coming very soon. when when when and why why why is my question to AHC.
> 
> 2.38am here in australia and im praying that today (Friday) will bring the grants who are on nannu's list asap.



nooooo :nono:.. Friday shudn't be a dry day... puhleeezzz 

I wish and hope that god should listen to your prayer and go accordingly..

God - If not my prayer ray:, then atleast listen to some other's wish ray2: and fulfill it asap... :fingerscrossed: 

:sorry: God to say like this


----------



## nannu

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**


1. KRA
2. DOL19122012
3. Jaiganesh
4. Veena
5. Extremeoz
6. ChiragB
7. Rajk
8. Dreamerdownunder
9. vix198424
10. Roshan
11. Ps2013
12. Nannu
13. Sims
14. VRJO
15. Mvisa
16. aarvee
17. srsrsrsr
18. Mgthagnt
19. Merrylands
20. IWROX
21. HKJ
22. Klight12
23. Dimple1404
24. Waiting4Oct
25. Kunrit
26. Waiting13
27. Shiny2013
28. Abhisek
29. Ms. J
30. Laksh *

* Others*
*1. Vjmelb*
*2. Garry020481*
*3. Pk*
*4. NickandEllen*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Meena (msam)
2. Suzan
*


----------



## nannu

Sora said:


> Hello guys.... I am new here and i really appreciate this forum for supporting each other. My husband is in Australia n we r awaiting my visa grant.. DoL: 22nd feb 2013
> DoQ: 11th july 2013
> Waiting for visa..........


Hi Sora,

:welcome:

Welcome to the forum, I have added your details to SS.

In furute, May i request you to provide your details to be added in the sheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the SS .
After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*

*Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*


----------



## nannu

Piranha2004 said:


> I posted my dates a few pages back. Please add me to the list. Im really tempted to right a nasty email to AHC and CC the immigration ministers office as well as AHC complaints email address.


Hi Piranha2004,

:welcome:

I could not find the post with your details

May I request you to provide your details to be added in the Spreadsheet, using the following link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the Spreadsheet .
After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*

* Also it will be highly appreciated if all users have same usernames in the SS and on the forum. That way it would be easier to track users and update the SS.

Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*


----------



## manv1983

Are vix198424 & Dreamerdownunder still Active ? If you Guys are then please come up with updates ??

If 10/10 was 10dulkar's day to announce retirement , then I believe today could be Nannu's to give us a Grant Message !! I hope you won't retire from this thread though !!


----------



## Piranha2004

nannu said:


> Hi Piranha2004,
> 
> :welcome:
> 
> I could not find the post with your details
> 
> May I request you to provide your details to be added in the Spreadsheet, using the following link
> 
> and fill the form from *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*
> 
> Once you do that SRVJ or Nannu will add your details in the Spreadsheet .
> After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link
> 
> and from *"Click Here Access Spread Sheet (SS)"*
> 
> * Also it will be highly appreciated if all users have same usernames in the SS and on the forum. That way it would be easier to track users and update the SS.
> 
> Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.*


You can look at my old posts. Here is my post: australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/162080-partner-visa-subclasses-309-100-visa-processing-time-frames-ahc-delhi-india-post1923737.html#post1923737

Im already in the spreadsheet. It was one of the first things I did after registering and posting. 

I sent an email to my CO with my complaints and also CCed the main AHC email as well as the Minister of Immigration for Australia. I will also be lodging a complaint via the official feedback form on the Immi website. Hopefully that gets us somewhere.


----------



## nannu

Piranha2004 said:


> You can look at my old posts. Here is my post: australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/162080-partner-visa-subclasses-309-100-visa-processing-time-frames-ahc-delhi-india-post1923737.html#post1923737
> 
> Im already in the spreadsheet. It was one of the first things I did after registering and posting.
> 
> I sent an email to my CO with my complaints and also CCed the main AHC email as well as the Minister of Immigration for Australia. I will also be lodging a complaint via the official feedback form on the Immi website. Hopefully that gets us somewhere.


What is your username in SS?


----------



## cute1987

*Visa Grants...!!!*

_* Good morning to everyone 
:violin: Let us pray to Mata Sheranwali for lot of visa grants today... :violin:​*_


----------



## sree-raj

Piranha2004 said:


> You can look at my old posts. Here is my post: australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/162080-partner-visa-subclasses-309-100-visa-processing-time-frames-ahc-delhi-india-post1923737.html#post1923737
> 
> Im already in the spreadsheet. It was one of the first things I did after registering and posting.
> 
> I sent an email to my CO with my complaints and also CCed the main AHC email as well as the Minister of Immigration for Australia. I will also be lodging a complaint via the official feedback form on the Immi website. Hopefully that gets us somewhere.


What are you trying to achieve by doing this? 

Before we applied, we all knew the time frames are going to be longer. I do not see any point of doing that other than pissing some people off the AHC India, where personal feelings take over professionalism.

The global visa process time frame is 12 months and AHC has been doing a good job of doing it earlier than that and we still complain?


----------



## cute1987

nannu said:


> NoNo, nothing from my side


Don’t be sad… be happy… maybe the God wish to prove your prediction true (see your post 17818 at page 1782)...


----------



## Sora

Thanks nannu. wish you good luck in getting your visa soonest


----------



## nannu

cute1987 said:


> _* Good morning to everyone
> :violin: Let us pray to Mata Sheranwali for lot of visa grants today... :violin:​*_


I was reading the forum on my phone, the page was still loading and I just saw the title of the post. I was so excited, thought you are so lucky. 

I wish we all get our visa soon


----------



## Piranha2004

nannu said:


> What is your username in SS?


Its the same as my forum name. 



sree-raj said:


> What are you trying to achieve by doing this?
> 
> Before we applied, we all knew the time frames are going to be longer. I do not see any point of doing that other than pissing some people off the AHC India, where personal feelings take over professionalism.
> 
> The global visa process time frame is 12 months and AHC has been doing a good job of doing it earlier than that and we still complain?


Its called feedback. The people at the helm need to be made aware of the poor level of service that is being provided. Its not just about the time. As Ive mentioned in my email to them, its about:

- told differing timeframes for completion (first it was 5 months on the AHC phone system, then 7 months, now that 7 months is up they say 12). They provide no updates on the progress of our application in the queue.
- Lack of progress reports
- Poor communications and multiple emails requiring clarification
- Processing priority (no clear pattern to granting visas)
- Inconsistent information being provided 

We have all paid a significant fee to AHC and expect a certain level of service. The service I have received (and many people in this thread) has been below par. 

If you are happy to sit on your hands then that is your prerogative.


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation to Meena*

*Meena got it. SS user Meena Got her Visa grant today Congratulation to her and wish her a happy married life ahead*
:car::car::car::tea::tea::tea::drum::drum::drum: :first::first::first:opcorn:opcorn::whoo: :whoo: lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## preet17

singh_26 said:


> *Meena got it. SS user Meena Got her Visa grant today Congratulation to her and wish her a happy married life ahead*
> :car::car::car::tea::tea::tea::drum::drum::drum: :first::first::first:opcorn:opcorn::whoo: :whoo: lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2:


Hi singh26 do u know what's her DOQ?? Thanx for the wonderful news that all here are waiting from ages..

N congrats meena have a gr8 life ahead


----------



## singh_26

*Doq*



preet17 said:


> Hi singh26 do u know what's her DOQ?? Thanx for the wonderful news that all here are waiting from ages..
> 
> N congrats meena have a gr8 life ahead


_*DOQ for meena 17/06/2013*_


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> *Meena got it. SS user Meena Got her Visa grant today Congratulation to her and wish her a happy married life ahead*



Congratulations Meena!!
:first::first::first::first:lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2:
Have a great life ahead.



P.S.- AHC workers are still alive


----------



## iwrox

guys, wasn't it *V*eena who got their visa, not meena?


----------



## nannu

*Meena and Msam....Congratulations !!!! Have a Happy Married Life Ahead !!!! *


----------



## iwrox

my bad  was looking at the wrong date


----------



## nannu

iwrox said:


> guys, wasn't it *V*eena who got their visa, not meena?


Veena got her visa in Spet. This time it is Meena/Msam (Username on Forum) who got it.


----------



## Becky26

iwrox said:


> guys, wasn't it *V*eena who got their visa, not meena?


LOL There is a Veena and a Meena on the SS. Both of their DOQs are 17/06/2013


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations to Meena...*



singh_26 said:


> *Meena got it. SS user Meena Got her Visa grant today Congratulation to her and wish her a happy married life ahead*
> :car::car::car::tea::tea::tea::drum::drum::drum: :first::first::first:opcorn:opcorn::whoo: :whoo: lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2:


lane: _*Congratulations Meena and Msam... have a happy married life ahead... *_:cheer2:

Hi singh26, can you inform the forum; who conveyed her visa grant decision in place of CO Ritu Arora who is on long leave for six months?... this information can help to other members, the CO of whom is also Ritu Arora...


----------



## cute1987

nannu said:


> I was reading the forum on my phone, the page was still loading and I just saw the title of the post. I was so excited, thought you are so lucky.
> 
> I wish we all get our visa soon


_Thanks for your encouraging words… waiting for your visa grant post Nannu… _


----------



## Bamborabi

Hello,

I have a question which I wanted to ask to everyone in this forum, while i still await my CO to be assigned.

My Sponsor's employment details have changed since Date of logding the Spouse visa application. She is now working in Australia & living there for past 3 weeks.
At the time of lodging the application my spouse (She is an Aus Citizen) was staying with me in India & not working.

How & to whom do I convey the details to ? When my spouse got in touch with AHC people they said change in Sponsor's details are not required to be updated unless asked for.

Just wanted to double check on the forum.

Thanks

Bamborabi


----------



## Dimple1404

Bamborabi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question which I wanted to ask to everyone in this forum, while i still await my CO to be assigned.
> 
> My Sponsor's employment details have changed since Date of logding the Spouse visa application. She is now working in Australia & living there for past 3 weeks.
> At the time of lodging the application my spouse (She is an Aus Citizen) was staying with me in India & not working.
> 
> How & to whom do I convey the details to ? When my spouse got in touch with AHC people they said change in Sponsor's details are not required to be updated unless asked for.
> 
> Just wanted to double check on the forum.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bamborabi


If they say its not required, then its not required. Done make it hard for yourself buddy

This is absolutly disgusting from AHC, only 1 visa grant.......shame on you AHC


----------



## nannu

Bamborabi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question which I wanted to ask to everyone in this forum, while i still await my CO to be assigned.
> 
> My Sponsor's employment details have changed since Date of logding the Spouse visa application. She is now working in Australia & living there for past 3 weeks.
> At the time of lodging the application my spouse (She is an Aus Citizen) was staying with me in India & not working.
> 
> How & to whom do I convey the details to ? When my spouse got in touch with AHC people they said change in Sponsor's details are not required to be updated unless asked for.
> 
> Just wanted to double check on the forum.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bamborabi


Write an email with your query to [email protected]
They will respond back in three working days. Even if it is no required to update sposors details, let them give that in writing so that they won't question you later.


----------



## msam

nannu said:


> *Meena and Msam....Congratulations !!!! Have a Happy Married Life Ahead !!!! *


Thank you Thank so much everyone for your wishes. I wish and pray for everyone get their visa soon.


----------



## tuty_richard

Hi,

I have filed my visa in August and I have completed my medicals too. I am currently in US my wife is in Australia and she holds Australian citizenship. We decided that my wife will be joining my in US for while till I get my visa granted. But my question if she joins me in US will that affect the processing timelines or make any complication of the process. Please advise me.

Thanks
Richard


----------



## kunrit

msam said:


> Thank you Thank so much everyone for your wishes. I wish and pray for everyone get their visa soon.


Congratzz Meena & Bala..finally u guys won the battle..

May God bless your lives ahead..


----------



## msam

cute1987 said:


> lane: _*Congratulations Meena and Msam... have a happy married life ahead... *_:cheer2:
> 
> Hi singh26, can you inform the forum; who conveyed her visa grant decision in place of CO Ritu Arora who is on long leave for six months?... this information can help to other members, the CO of whom is also Ritu Arora...


Hi cute1987

Case officer 15 dealt with my in 14 absence and no 104 took the decision..

Meena


----------



## msam

kunrit said:


> Congratzz Meena & Bala..finally u guys won the battle..
> 
> May God bless your lives ahead..


Thanks buddy..yeh..finally after some drawbacks...we did it...my best wishes to you..

Bala

Hope everyone get their visa soon....i know the difficulty just hang in there...u will receive good news soon.....


----------



## cute1987

msam said:


> Hi cute1987
> 
> Case officer 15 dealt with my in 14 absence and no 104 took the decision..
> 
> Meena


Hi Msam,

Thank you for giving this useful information...

I hope that you must be feeling very relaxed now...

Once again I wish you all the best for your happy married life mate...  

Cute1987


----------



## cute1987

Bamborabi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question which I wanted to ask to everyone in this forum, while i still await my CO to be assigned.
> 
> My Sponsor's employment details have changed since Date of logding the Spouse visa application. She is now working in Australia & living there for past 3 weeks.
> At the time of lodging the application my spouse (She is an Aus Citizen) was staying with me in India & not working.
> 
> How & to whom do I convey the details to ? When my spouse got in touch with AHC people they said change in Sponsor's details are not required to be updated unless asked for.
> 
> Just wanted to double check on the forum.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bamborabi


Hi Bamborabi,

Since your sponsor is an Australian citizen so I don’t think that any change in your sponsor employment detail can adversely affect to your visa application and moreover AHC has already clarified to your sponsor that “Sponsor details are not required to be updated unless asked for”.

Still your sponsor can send certified copies of her current employment details to your CO with a request to attach it with your case file.

It is not advisable for you to send additional documents to your CO unless he/she directs you to do so.

To be on safer side, I suggest you to ask your sponsor to take an expert advice on this issue from a Mara approved migration agent at Australia.

Cute1987


----------



## Amaanisingh

Yesterday ws my daughter's bdy .. She celebrated just with her grandparents but without her dad..
2 days before we went too c off her dad on airport..
N she cried so much dat she almost fainted..
Everyone at the airport asked about her ..
From last 2 days she is having fever missing her dad..
I wanted to mk a video of her at d aurport n wanted to send ahc.
So that they shud atleast realise what is happening with all of us
.. It was the most hardest goodbye..
Atleast god should bless her with a visa as a gift.


----------



## Dimple1404

Amaanisingh said:


> Yesterday ws my daughter's bdy .. She celebrated just with her grandparents but without her dad..
> 2 days before we went too c off her dad on airport..
> N she cried so much dat she almost fainted..
> Everyone at the airport asked about her ..
> From last 2 days she is having fever missing her dad..
> I wanted to mk a video of her at d aurport n wanted to send ahc.
> So that they shud atleast realise what is happening with all of us
> .. It was the most hardest goodbye..
> Atleast god should bless her with a visa as a gift.


Well to make it even harder i have missed my wifes first birthday together and she will be missing my birthday tommorrow
AHC dont care, what is this 1 day visa grant ********, atleast give 3 or more to keep the visa goign...and here they a complainign that its overloaded and backlogged, dumb workers and system equals to this situatuion. I hope my Senior case officer get off his/her bum to do the bloody work. i do investigations for mines and i have 2 days to do invesigate and do a report for court, what they do is absolutly nothing


----------



## kunrit

Amaanisingh said:


> Yesterday ws my daughter's bdy .. She celebrated just with her grandparents but without her dad..
> 2 days before we went too c off her dad on airport..
> N she cried so much dat she almost fainted..
> Everyone at the airport asked about her ..
> From last 2 days she is having fever missing her dad..
> I wanted to mk a video of her at d aurport n wanted to send ahc.
> So that they shud atleast realise what is happening with all of us
> .. It was the most hardest goodbye..
> Atleast god should bless her with a visa as a gift.


I really feel sorry for your family my friend. I believe you should have made the video and sent it across. May God's wrath befall upon those who are misusing their position of authority to senselessly torment us by keeping us away from our families. Only God would know what sadistic pleasure might they be deriving from seeing broken hearts and teary eyes.


----------



## Dimple1404

today is my birthday hope these AHC pricks start giving people their grants


----------



## Amaanisingh

Dimple1404 said:


> today is my birthday hope these AHC pricks start giving people their grants


Happy birthday dear..
Hope you have a visalicious birthday


----------



## Amaanisingh

kunrit said:


> I really feel sorry for your family my friend. I believe you should have made the video and sent it across. May God's wrath befall upon those who are misusing their position of authority to senselessly torment us by keeping us away from our families. Only God would know what sadistic pleasure might they be deriving from seeing broken hearts and teary eyes.



Hi kunrit
You are right .. Only god could know what we going through.
So making a video n showing them will be an insult to our feelings..
So its just god who can understand and will bless us..
They are just heartless humans.. Complaining or cribbing with them is just useless..so i don't..


----------



## abhisek

Looks like many people have taken leave in AHC


----------



## Harman cheema

Ssa go everyone


----------



## zoya13

can some one please update my info on the SS. i lodged my application (visa 309) on 5th april, CO assigned on 5th june, and file qued for decision on sept 13. eagerly waiting fr the visa.... .:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cute1987

*Your application details submitted...*



zoya13 said:


> can some one please update my info on the SS. i lodged my application (visa 309) on 5th april, CO assigned on 5th june, and file qued for decision on sept 13. eagerly waiting fr the visa.... .:fingerscrossed:


Hi zoya13,

As desired by you, I have submitted your application details for SS updating via User details Update Form…

In future you can update your detail at https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uJ6R9h8d8D0jcg14l7xbPSunGn_TmFXSA8MVMzlhOWw/viewform. 

:welcome: to the forum...

Cute1987


----------



## cute1987

*Any good news guys...*

_*:tea: Welcome to a new week of hopes… any good news guys... do share? :tea:*_​


----------



## nannu

cute1987 said:


> _*:tea: Welcome to a new week of hopes… any good news guys... do share? :tea:*_​



Day is over and no news from my side...


----------



## manv1983

Another Dry day is over,

With the recent processing of AHC specially in OCT till now, 
I have strong believe that Many of their staff is on holidays and that's why they processed so many application in Sept so to cover up their holiday time !! I dont see any other point in processing so many application in Sept 2013 and hardly any in OCT 2013 (Till now) !!


----------



## cute1987

nannu said:


> Day is over and no news from my side...


Nannu, you are a motivator who always tries to motivate others… so don’t be sad… very shortly you are also getting your visa grant letter mate…


----------



## kunrit

nannu said:


> Day is over and no news from my side...


AHC folks must be on leave due to Dussehra. Good luck for tomorrow Nannu..


----------



## saras712

*105 Days* AHC have no time to check my application:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## kunrit

Ravan has aready been burnt yesterday. Hope the evils and troubles of our lives were burnt with him and all of us get blessed with togetherness with our partners.


----------



## zoya13

thankyou so much. feels so much better to join the forum. this "wait" is just so frustrating


----------



## preet17

For me AHC liked my file so much that they framed it and kept it in safe..lol


----------



## zoya13

any one who applied in april, and stil waiting for visa ?


----------



## cute1987

zoya13 said:


> any one who applied in april, and stil waiting for visa ?


Hi zoya13, 

Please refer to https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9 for the answer of your question.

Cute1987


----------



## aarvee

People.. 

Hope to see visa grants coming through.. let this be a better week than the last..

Hold on for some more time.. we are finally there.. in the last lap of the run.. should be getting 

visas soon.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## anil2k6

aarvee said:


> People..
> 
> Hope to see visa grants coming through.. let this be a better week than the last..
> 
> Hold on for some more time.. we are finally there.. in the last lap of the run.. should be getting
> 
> visas soon.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


I hope so... Still so many people have to get before my turn. Not sure how many laps in my race


----------



## anil2k6

Mr. Bean v/s Einstein:

Einstein & Mr.Bean sitting next to each other on a long flight..

Einstein says, Let's play a game..

I will ask you a question,
if you don't know the answer,
you pay me only $5 and if I don't know the answer,
I will pay you $500..

Einstein asks the first question : What's the distance from the Earth to the Moon..?

Mr.Bean doesn't say a word, reaches his pocket, pulls out a $5..

Now, it's Mr.Bean's turn..

He asks Einstein : What goes up a hill with 3 legs and comes down on 4 legs..?

Einstein searches the net and asks all his smart friends..
After an hour he gives Mr.Bean $500..

Einstein going nuts and asks : Well,so what goes up a hill with three legs and comes down with four..?

Mr.Bean reaches his pocket and gives Einstein 5$ !!!


----------



## saras712

The most neglected fact of century?

.
.
Sachin tendulkar's mother's
Name is RAJANI tendulkar nd his coach is ramaKANTH.!
.
.
do we need more explanation?


----------



## laksh

Yahooooooo ...
****;; Got the visa guys !!***** I am very very veryyyyyy happy  can't explain how i am feeling now ..... 
Thank you for boosting my hope ... You guys are wonderful ... I love this group!! 
If anyone coming to Melbourne, let me know we will explore Australia together


----------



## kunrit

laksh said:


> Yahooooooo ...
> ****;; Got the visa guys !!***** I am very very veryyyyyy happy  can't explain how i am feeling now .....
> Thank you for boosting my hope ... You guys are wonderful ... I love this group!!
> If anyone coming to Melbourne, let me know we will explore Australia together


Congratzz mate!! First good news of the week.. :first::first:

Hope to catch up with you in Melbourne sometime soon..


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



laksh said:


> Yahooooooo ...
> ****;; Got the visa guys !!***** I am very very veryyyyyy happy  can't explain how i am feeling now .....
> Thank you for boosting my hope ... You guys are wonderful ... I love this group!!
> If anyone coming to Melbourne, let me know we will explore Australia together


_*lane: Congratulations Laksh... wish you a happy married life mate... :cheer2:

*_


----------



## manv1983

Congrats Laksh !! 

Nannu just a suggestion may be its time to get new list !! May that will do some magic , there will be more visa grants in the thread !!


----------



## MgtnAgnt

laksh said:


> Yahooooooo ...
> ****;; Got the visa guys !!***** I am very very veryyyyyy happy  can't explain how i am feeling now .....
> Thank you for boosting my hope ... You guys are wonderful ... I love this group!!
> If anyone coming to Melbourne, let me know we will explore Australia together


Congratulations Laksh... Have a wonderful life ahead...


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



laksh said:


> Yahooooooo ...
> ****;; Got the visa guys !!***** I am very very veryyyyyy happy  can't explain how i am feeling now .....
> Thank you for boosting my hope ... You guys are wonderful ... I love this group!!
> If anyone coming to Melbourne, let me know we will explore Australia together


_*Hi Laksh,
Finally You achieved your lakshya. many many congratulation's and have a happy married life ahead.
Nannu keep an eye on your email you are next*_ :car::car::car::tea::tea::drum::drum:opcorn: opcorn::whoo::whoo:lane:lane::cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## saras712

laksh said:


> Yahooooooo ...
> ****;; Got the visa guys !!***** I am very very veryyyyyy happy  can't explain how i am feeling now .....
> Thank you for boosting my hope ... You guys are wonderful ... I love this group!!
> If anyone coming to Melbourne, let me know we will explore Australia together


Congrets..............


----------



## laksh

Thank you all... I am awaiting to hear some good news from this group... 
See you all in Australia soon .... Msg ur email address and we will be in touch 

Nannu, 
Can you please update SS... Its a wonderful tool !!


----------



## Becky26

MgtnAgnt said:


> Congratulations Laksh... Have a wonderful life ahead...





laksh said:


> Yahooooooo ...
> ****;; Got the visa guys !!***** I am very very veryyyyyy happy  can't explain how i am feeling now .....
> Thank you for boosting my hope ... You guys are wonderful ... I love this group!!
> If anyone coming to Melbourne, let me know we will explore Australia together



Many many congratulations to you and your partner. Hope you a wonderful life ahead.
If you don't mid could you please provide us your DOL DOQ details.
In the SS I saw your DOL is 01/07/2013.

Is this correct and total no of days it took you to get approved were 106.
Your reply will be highly appreciated.
Thanks a lot!
And congrats again.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## laksh

My Dol was 07/01/2013
Co assigned on 5/03/2013
My medical reports were misplaced which has delayed my visa by 2 months. 
My Doq 08/07/2013
Grant date 15/10/2013

The SS has the right details ... Let me know if I can be of any help... 
Did you also had any hiccups by their poor process ??


----------



## Becky26

laksh said:


> My Dol was 07/01/2013
> Co assigned on 5/03/2013
> My medical reports were misplaced which has delayed my visa by 2 months.
> My Doq 08/07/2013
> Grant date 15/10/2013
> 
> The SS has the right details ... Let me know if I can be of any help...
> Did you also had any hiccups by their poor process ??



Thank you very much, its been almost 3 months since I was assigned a CO ans was asked to get medicals done which were done in 2 days. 
No contact has been made by the AHC. My husband sent AHC an email enquiring about my medicals but it has been over 10 working days and there has been no reply from them. When according to their automated email AHC takes 7 working days to get back to an applicant.

So its been hiccups all the way since day one. No transperancy in anything they do makes life very tough.

Anyways, have a great life and thanks again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> Many many congratulations to you and your partner. Hope you a wonderful life ahead.
> If you don't mid could you please provide us your DOL DOQ details.
> In the SS I saw your DOL is 01/07/2013.
> 
> Is this correct and total no of days it took you to get approved were 106.
> Your reply will be highly appreciated.
> Thanks a lot!
> And congrats again.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Hey Becky, Sorry about the confusion. I tried to update the SS from my phone and for some reason it changes the date format.

I have corrected Laksh's record now.


----------



## nannu

laksh said:


> Yahooooooo ...
> ****;; Got the visa guys !!***** I am very very veryyyyyy happy  can't explain how i am feeling now .....
> Thank you for boosting my hope ... You guys are wonderful ... I love this group!!
> If anyone coming to Melbourne, let me know we will explore Australia together


*Congratulations Laksh.......Happy Reunion....Enjoy *:humble::humble::humble::humble::humble::rockon: :rockon: :rockon::rockon::rockon::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## laksh

Thank you so much guys !! I will still be looking thru this forum for your visa updates ... Keep posting ! Keep informed !


----------



## nannu

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**


1. KRA
2. DOL19122012
3. Jaiganesh
4. Veena
5. Extremeoz
6. ChiragB
7. Rajk
8. Dreamerdownunder
9. vix198424
10. Roshan
11. Ps2013
12. Nannu
13. Sims
14. VRJO
15. Mvisa
16. aarvee
17. srsrsrsr
18. Mgthagnt
19. Merrylands
20. IWROX
21. HKJ
22. Klight12
23. Dimple1404
24. Waiting4Oct
25. Kunrit
26. Waiting13
27. Shiny2013
28. Abhisek
29. Ms. J
30. Laksh
*

* Others*
*1. Vjmelb*
*2. Garry020481*
*3. Pk*
*4. NickandEllen*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Meena (msam)
2. Suzan
*


----------



## Dimple1404

another holiday for new delhi ahc god its a good life for these lazy workers, wife ask me to call them she can't wait for her visa anymore, God they need to start giving grants


----------



## Rocky Balboa

nannu said:


> *Congratulations Laksh.......Happy Reunion....Enjoy *:humble::humble::humble::humble::humble::rockon: :rockon: :rockon::rockon::rockon::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


Hi *Nannu*,

Can you please update my sister-in-law's information. She has been assigned a CO yesterday.

Name: Sarita Baral Dahal
Location: Nepal
DOL: 27/6/2013
CO: 15th October, 2013
Additional Documents Requested: Proof of Communication and Medicals
Case Officer: Anu Sharma

I would like to ask one more question. We forgot to attach communication history in the original application. Now we can only extract six months of communication history on Skype. 

However, the CO has asked for communication for the past one year. My brother got married in May. They first met personally in october. They got to know each other in August last year through my bro's friend who is also PR holder in Australia. However, we do not have communication history details fro September 2012 until October 2013. They talked to each other via SKype and Viber and no phone card or itemised phone bills exist. We also forgot to extract the skype details history.

Could you please suggest whether we should explain this to the CO? or call her or just include past six months of communication history that is after the marriage as its been already six months they got married. Please Help!!!!


----------



## preet17

Dimple1404 said:


> another holiday for new delhi ahc god its a good life for these lazy workers, wife ask me to call them she can't wait for her visa anymore, God they need to start giving grants


Another holiday??? For what??


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi *Nannu*,
> 
> Can you please update my sister-in-law's information. She has been assigned a CO yesterday.
> 
> Name: Sarita Baral Dahal
> Location: Nepal
> DOL: 27/6/2013
> CO: 15th October, 2013
> Additional Documents Requested: Proof of Communication and Medicals
> Case Officer: Anu Sharma
> 
> I would like to ask one more question. We forgot to attach communication history in the original application. Now we can only extract six months of communication history on Skype.
> 
> However, the CO has asked for communication for the past one year. My brother got married in May. They first met personally in october. They got to know each other in August last year through my bro's friend who is also PR holder in Australia. However, we do not have communication history details fro September 2012 until October 2013. They talked to each other via SKype and Viber and no phone card or itemised phone bills exist. We also forgot to extract the skype details history.
> 
> Could you please suggest whether we should explain this to the CO? or call her or just include past six months of communication history that is after the marriage as its been already six months they got married. Please Help!!!!



Anyone!!!!!


----------



## laksh

Hi Rocky,
Just include the past 6 months communication record and don't forget to include a cover letter explaining the rationale behind it... Mention that the marriage was arranged by the parents... If you have pics if when have met first or any ceremony like roka happened... Share the pics and the date ... With receipts n invitation (email or cards) to support ur cover letter .. I think that should suffice ...
Any comment anyone ??


----------



## nannu

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi *Nannu*,
> 
> Can you please update my sister-in-law's information. She has been assigned a CO yesterday.
> 
> Name: Sarita Baral Dahal
> Location: Nepal
> DOL: 27/6/2013
> CO: 15th October, 2013
> Additional Documents Requested: Proof of Communication and Medicals
> Case Officer: Anu Sharma
> 
> I would like to ask one more question. We forgot to attach communication history in the original application. Now we can only extract six months of communication history on Skype.
> 
> However, the CO has asked for communication for the past one year. My brother got married in May. They first met personally in october. They got to know each other in August last year through my bro's friend who is also PR holder in Australia. However, we do not have communication history details fro September 2012 until October 2013. They talked to each other via SKype and Viber and no phone card or itemised phone bills exist. We also forgot to extract the skype details history.
> 
> Could you please suggest whether we should explain this to the CO? or call her or just include past six months of communication history that is after the marriage as its been already six months they got married. Please Help!!!!



Congratulations Rocky!!!

Me and My Husband used to talk using Chat time. We contacted Chat Time's Customer service for the call history and within a week we received complete call history that we submitted along with our application. You can try writing to Skype customer support may be they can give you the history. You may try that with Viber also but not sure if you can get viber history because viber call records are generally stored for 30 days only

If you have any emails, text msgs or Facebook or other social media activity history you may send that too.

If you have nothing other than past 6 months then you may have to explain that to the CO.


----------



## vsoni88

*Hey*

Hi all

im about to submit my partners visa application within the week. I am from australia and he is from india. he was in australia on a student visa when we met but his application for temporary residence was rejected and he was asked to leave australia. we recently got married in india (offical marriage date october but ceremony was july)



i have felt like because of the previous visa rejection and that he is from a high risk country that i should include more evidence.

I look at my complete application now and am worried that i may have included too much...is it possible to include too much?

also his brother is dependent on him so he has been included in the application

could i possibly post my table of contents and see what you think?

any advice at all is very much appreciated

thanks



vikki


----------



## nannu

Dimple1404 said:


> another holiday for new delhi ahc god its a good life for these lazy workers, wife ask me to call them she can't wait for her visa anymore, God they need to start giving grants


Dimple ....What holiday...There is no holiday at AHC until Diwali now.

Public holidays - Australian High Commission


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> Hey Becky, Sorry about the confusion. I tried to update the SS from my phone and for some reason it changes the date format.
> 
> I have corrected Laksh's record now.


No problem nannu!
Thanks for making the changes 

Good luck for your visa. Hope you get it soon.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Dimple1404

nannu said:


> Dimple ....What holiday...There is no holiday at AHC until Diwali now.
> 
> Public holidays - Australian High Commission



is eid tommorow, i was told by sydney consulate that they will be closed


----------



## Becky26

vsoni88 said:


> Hi all
> 
> im about to submit my partners visa application within the week. I am from australia and he is from india. he was in australia on a student visa when we met but his application for temporary residence was rejected and he was asked to leave australia. we recently got married in india (offical marriage date october but ceremony was july)
> 
> 
> 
> i have felt like because of the previous visa rejection and that he is from a high risk country that i should include more evidence.
> 
> I look at my complete application now and am worried that i may have included too much...is it possible to include too much?
> 
> also his brother is dependent on him so he has been included in the application
> 
> could i possibly post my table of contents and see what you think?
> 
> any advice at all is very much appreciated
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> vikki



Hi Vikki!

Welcome to the forum!
My husband and I are going through the same situation.
My husband is an Australian Citizen. We met when I was in Australia on my student visa doing my Bachelors at University.
We met through a friend of mine and fell in love.
This was in 2011. When my student visa was expiring I was going to apply for the extension. 
Instead my husband suggested that I should just apply for a partner visa instead of the extension/renewal of the student visa. So we did. We weren't married when we applied for the 820/801 in Australia. Applied on De-Facto Basis in Dec 2012. 
We were already engaged at that time. 

After we applied my husband wanted to get married so we did in March 2013.
And not long after that we received my denial letter for my visa application.
We were devastated. The reasons for rejection were "not a genuine relationship".

So I was adviced to apply for the Offshore 309/100 to come back.
Which we did. My husband came to India with me to apply for my visa.
We applied in July 2013, the waiting begins.

Let me know if you have any questions.
Good luck to you and your partner.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vsoni88

Becky26 said:


> Hi Vikki!
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> My husband and I are going through the same situation.
> My husband is an Australian Citizen. We met when I was in Australia on my student visa doing my Bachelors at University.
> We met through a friend of mine and fell in love.
> This was in 2011. When my student visa was expiring I was going to apply for the extension.
> Instead my husband suggested that I should just apply for a partner visa instead of the extension/renewal of the student visa. So we did. We weren't married when we applied for the 820/801 in Australia. Applied on De-Facto Basis in Dec 2012.
> We were already engaged at that time.
> 
> After we applied my husband wanted to get married so we did in March 2013.
> And not long after that we received my denial letter for my visa application.
> We were devastated. The reasons for rejection were "not a genuine relationship".
> 
> So I was adviced to apply for the Offshore 309/100 to come back.
> Which we did. My husband came to India with me to apply for my visa.
> We applied in July 2013, the waiting begins.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.
> Good luck to you and your partner.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thank you for the reply Becky. How much evidence did you include with your application?
Did you write about your rejection?

Any assistance you could offer will help a lot.

Thanks

Vikki


----------



## Amaanisingh

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi *Nannu*,
> 
> Can you please update my sister-in-law's information. She has been assigned a CO yesterday.
> 
> Name: Sarita Baral Dahal
> Location: Nepal
> DOL: 27/6/2013
> CO: 15th October, 2013
> Additional Documents Requested: Proof of Communication and Medicals
> Case Officer: Anu Sharma
> 
> I would like to ask one more question. We forgot to attach communication history in the original application. Now we can only extract six months of communication history on Skype.
> 
> However, the CO has asked for communication for the past one year. My brother got married in May. They first met personally in october. They got to know each other in August last year through my bro's friend who is also PR holder in Australia. However, we do not have communication history details fro September 2012 until October 2013. They talked to each other via SKype and Viber and no phone card or itemised phone bills exist. We also forgot to extract the skype details history.
> 
> Could you please suggest whether we should explain this to the CO? or call her or just include past six months of communication history that is after the marriage as its been already six months they got married. Please Help!!!!



That's great ..
Mine is one day behind ..
But no co yet;(


----------



## laksh

Hey Nannu , can you please correct SS.. My DOQ was 08 July and it took 99 days to get the visa granted


----------



## Dimple1404

who here on the forum has case office 09???? she is so useless, having her as a case officer is a nightmare and she seems to do eff all.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

nannu said:


> Congratulations Rocky!!!
> 
> Me and My Husband used to talk using Chat time. We contacted Chat Time's Customer service for the call history and within a week we received complete call history that we submitted along with our application. You can try writing to Skype customer support may be they can give you the history. You may try that with Viber also but not sure if you can get viber history because viber call records are generally stored for 30 days only
> 
> If you have any emails, text msgs or Facebook or other social media activity history you may send that too.
> 
> If you have nothing other than past 6 months then you may have to explain that to the CO.



Thanks nannu,

we could save chat history for past 8 months and viber call records for past 3 months..i guess should be Ok.

Are we allowed to send that via email or only through VFS?


----------



## Sora

Dimple1404 said:


> who here on the forum has case office 09???? she is so useless, having her as a case officer is a nightmare and she seems to do eff all.


Agreed 100%


----------



## Dimple1404

Sora said:


> Agreed 100%


she needs to be booted out of the office, she has no understanding and the emails she send is the same every time. Im glad that im not the only one that thinks she is useless


----------



## Sora

Dimple1404 said:


> she needs to be booted out of the office, she has no understanding and the emails she send is the same every time. Im glad that im not the only one that thinks she is useless


Yep. I am on the same boat as you. Every time I send an email to her, she replies with the generic email and most part of it is copied from the AHC website. Not motivated to send her any emails enquiring the status as this would be useless.


----------



## kunrit

*06 no better wither*

well CO number 06 is no better either. No matter what query you have, he has a standard reply. 

Note that the global processing time frame is twelve months from the date of lodgement of application. 

Wonder if they are bound by some rule which stops them from giving out any information on the file. Or if they just sit there abusing the position they hold


----------



## abhisek

Bloody hell...what a bunch of lazy morons sitting in AHC, New Delhi....I am pretty sure no one can be this incompetent and still keep the job.....


----------



## Dimple1404

kunrit said:


> well CO number 06 is no better either. No matter what query you have, he has a standard reply.
> 
> Note that the global processing time frame is twelve months from the date of lodgement of application.
> 
> Wonder if they are bound by some rule which stops them from giving out any information on the file. Or if they just sit there abusing the position they hold


Atleast u see case officer 06 visa being granted that's what I have investigated on, I hope case office 09 really gets her act up and start to process before diwali


----------



## cute1987

:tea: _*Good morning to everyone…:tea:*_
_*Very few visa grants in the 1st half of Oct… Let us pray for a flood of Visa Grants in the 2nd half of Oct... ray:*_​


----------



## vsoni88

Has anyone else included dependents in their application?


----------



## Dimple1404

who has gotten their visa today??? is the AHC open ???


----------



## kunrit

Dimple1404 said:


> Atleast u see case officer 06 visa being granted that's what I have investigated on, I hope case office 09 really gets her act up and start to process before diwali


The torment our CO has put us through is unimaginable. 

July- He called me on July 11th saying that he had no more questions and he would be sending my file for final decision. 

September- We were waiting, my wife called AHC in September asking for status and a rude operator refused to say anythin..just asked her to wait. She mailed the CO asking if he'd need any more documents to which he said no.

October- When we started to expect my visa, my wife called AHC again and was shocked to hear the operator say that my file was never placed in queue. All this long it had been with the CO. We managed to get him call us and he asked my wife to suddenly provide further proofs of our togetherness. She broke down terribly asking why he delayed our case so much and he gave some crap excuses for it. Finally he placed our file in queue on 9th Oct, almost 3 months late.

Now we don't know what to expect. Because of such incompetent staff who probably believe in khap panchayat style of justice thinking that people from two different communities/regions shouldn't get married our lives are torn apart by separation and misery. Really don't know what to do now.


----------



## Amaanisingh

F.I.N.A.L.L.Y
.
.
Just got a call from co.
Confirming that all papers are perfectly fine ..
He just need legal ones pcc n medicals..


----------



## preet17

kunrit said:


> The torment our CO has put us through is unimaginable.
> 
> July- He called me on July 11th saying that he had no more questions and he would be sending my file for final decision.
> 
> September- We were waiting, my wife called AHC in September asking for status and a rude operator refused to say anythin..just asked her to wait. She mailed the CO asking if he'd need any more documents to which he said no.
> 
> October- When we started to expect my visa, my wife called AHC again and was shocked to hear the operator say that my file was never placed in queue. All this long it had been with the CO. We managed to get him call us and he asked my wife to suddenly provide further proofs of our togetherness. She broke down terribly asking why he delayed our case so much and he gave some crap excuses for it. Finally he placed our file in queue on 9th Oct, almost 3 months late.
> 
> Now we don't know what to expect. Because of such incompetent staff who probably believe in khap panchayat style of justice thinking that people from two different communities/regions shouldn't get married our lives are torn apart by separaton and misery. Really don't know what to do now.


OMG r u serious...how surprising is that..but I think you will receive your grant soon.. Its hard to understand how AHC works..even they don't know how they work..


----------



## manv1983

preet17 said:


> OMG r u serious...how surprising is that..but I think you will receive your grant soon.. Its hard to understand how AHC works..even they don't know how they work..


I hope they are not trying to beat each other on CANDY CRUSH instead granting visas !!


----------



## Becky26

Dimple1404 said:


> who here on the forum has case office 09???? she is so useless, having her as a case officer is a nightmare and she seems to do eff all.


I have her! 
Been waiting for a reply for the past 11 days regarding an email my husband sent her.
Just pathetic.

Good luck to you.


----------



## vrk

This wait is bloody frustrating. 

DOL: 4/4/2013
CO Assigned: 04/06/2013 (CO: No.1)
Additional Docs submitted: 24/07/2013	(MEdicals & Wedding pics)
DOQ: First week of August (Apparently)

I work for the State Govt of Victoria and We are bound by law to provide reasonable level of service. The kind of response I get (or the lack of CO) is just appaling. I called the AHC-Delhi today and the smug B on the phone was reading from a script !!! and now says I should consider 12 months as the standard and not the 7 or 8 months as they've been publicising. You cant say look how ****ty our global processing time frames are and be happy we are less ****ty !! 

They are not providing a free service. We paid good money for this crappy service. Unbelievable!!


----------



## Dimple1404

Becky26 said:


> I have her!
> Been waiting for a reply for the past 11 days regarding an email my husband sent her.
> Just pathetic.
> 
> Good luck to you.


haha I wouldn't even hold my breath for her email, its going to be a copy and paste from the website, tell your husband not to other too, ive been calling up and emailing her for my wife visa and ive already spent $$$ calling from Australia, so many times they have cut my connection, when my wife gets the visa I will be coming down with my middle finger up giving them the bird, they are pathetic, if case officer 09 is reading this, I hope you have the heart to grant us the visa over your lazy work ethics.

Thanks Becky


----------



## Dimple1404

vrk said:


> This wait is bloody frustrating.
> 
> DOL: 4/4/2013
> CO Assigned: 04/06/2013 (CO: No.1)
> Additional Docs submitted: 24/07/2013	(MEdicals & Wedding pics)
> DOQ: First week of August (Apparently)
> 
> I work for the State Govt of Victoria and We are bound by law to provide reasonable level of service. The kind of response I get (or the lack of CO) is just appaling. I called the AHC-Delhi today and the smug B on the phone was reading from a script !!! and now says I should consider 12 months as the standard and not the 7 or 8 months as they've been publicising. You cant say look how ****ty our global processing time frames are and be happy we are less ****ty !!
> 
> They are not providing a free service. We paid good money for this crappy service. Unbelievable!!


That's india my friend, you pay for ****ty service, they take their time and when it all goes down hill they try and scramble to get the job done.........good example is the commonwealth games, every single country on this earth said it was a disaster


----------



## vrk

Its not just about that. I am from India and I am used to the way things are. Its just that they are not working in an Indian Govt office. They are working for the Australian Immigration. There are ombudsman agencies who take up reviews of these cases if complained. The level of service being offered is just not acceptable. BTW, we didnt pay low amounts. The money we pay for the spouse visa application is the same as a PR application.

ombudsman.gov.au/pages/our-legislation/immigration-ombudsman

They do have "oversighting off-shore processing of immigration cases" powers. 

If a case is delayed for a particular problem, it is understandable. Delay without any reason or just that the global processing time frames are 12 months so dont get back to us sooner than that is just not on.


----------



## kunrit

preet17 said:


> OMG r u serious...how surprising is that..but I think you will receive your grant soon.. Its hard to understand how AHC works..even they don't know how they work..


Hope what you think gets true Preet..as they say "aapke munh mein ghee shakkar"..


----------



## preet17

vrk said:


> This wait is bloody frustrating.
> 
> DOL: 4/4/2013
> CO Assigned: 04/06/2013 (CO: No.1)
> Additional Docs submitted: 24/07/2013	(MEdicals & Wedding pics)
> DOQ: First week of August (Apparently)
> 
> I work for the State Govt of Victoria and We are bound by law to provide reasonable level of service. The kind of response I get (or the lack of CO) is just appaling. I called the AHC-Delhi today and the smug B on the phone was reading from a script !!! and now says I should consider 12 months as the standard and not the 7 or 8 months as they've been publicising. You cant say look how ****ty our global processing time frames are and be happy we are less ****ty !!
> 
> They are not providing a free service. We paid good money for this crappy service. Unbelievable!!



Hi VRK ur n mine case is same..mine dol n co assigned date is exactly as urs.. N may b Doq is the same...still waiting..n if we have to consider global service time why they mention it on website 7mnths..why don't they take it off so we will stop questioning them...
N on top case officer is same...


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations for CO assignment...*



Amaanisingh said:


> F.I.N.A.L.L.Y
> .
> .
> Just got a call from co.
> Confirming that all papers are perfectly fine ..
> He just need legal ones pcc n medicals..


_Congratulations Amaanisingh... you must be feeling very relaxed now... you have broken my record of CO assignment in 108days..._


----------



## vrk

Yup. Looks like it. Had a look at the SS. The worrying part is that, if you have a quick scan, this CO is either new or his cases do not get finalised soon enough. A few applications on the SS lodged after us have been granted more than a week ago.


----------



## vrk

preet17 said:


> Hi VRK ur n mine case is same..mine dol n co assigned date is exactly as urs.. N may b Doq is the same...still waiting..n if we have to consider global service time why they mention it on website 7mnths..why don't they take it off so we will stop questioning them...
> N on top case officer is same...


Yup. Looks like it. Had a look at the SS. The worrying part is that, if you have a quick scan, this CO is either new or his cases do not get finalised soon enough. A few applications on the SS lodged after us have been granted more than a week ago.


----------



## Amaanisingh

cute1987 said:


> _Congratulations Amaanisingh... you must be feeling very relaxed now... you have broken my record of CO assignment in 108days..._


Oh yeah can't explain you..
How i felt when i heard from him..
I got so excited i forgot everythn 
Then i asked him to please let me relax as i was eagerly waiting for this..
And he was very polite to talk..
I even requested him to process our visa little fast as its time for my daughter schooling and he was humble enough to reply tgat i can look upto this.. You send me the papers as fast as u can ..
I hope he live upto his words and process us fast..
And yeah mine is the highest till now..


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> F.I.N.A.L.L.Y
> .
> .
> Just got a call from co.
> Confirming that all papers are perfectly fine ..
> He just need legal ones pcc n medicals..



Many Many Many Many Congratulations to you!!!!!
Your prayers are finally heard. Good luck and keep praying. 
Its not long till your long awaited family reunion.

There is light at the end of a very LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG tunnel :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Many Many Many Many Congratulations to you!!!!!
> Your prayers are finally heard. Good luck and keep praying.
> Its not long till your long awaited family reunion.
> 
> There is light at the end of a very LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG tunnel :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Hi becky
Thank you so much dear..
You all boost up the morals which go down every moment..
That is why i luve this forum .. Its a silver lining for all of us..


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Amaanisingh said:


> F.I.N.A.L.L.Y
> .
> .
> Just got a call from co.
> Confirming that all papers are perfectly fine ..
> He just need legal ones pcc n medicals..


_*Congratulation Amaanisingh ..Finally CO assigned to you.
:ranger: :ranger: :ranger:*_


----------



## cute1987

kunrit said:


> The torment our CO has put us through is unimaginable.
> 
> July- He called me on July 11th saying that he had no more questions and he would be sending my file for final decision.
> 
> September- We were waiting, my wife called AHC in September asking for status and a rude operator refused to say anythin..just asked her to wait. She mailed the CO asking if he'd need any more documents to which he said no.
> 
> October- When we started to expect my visa, my wife called AHC again and was shocked to hear the operator say that my file was never placed in queue. All this long it had been with the CO. We managed to get him call us and he asked my wife to suddenly provide further proofs of our togetherness. She broke down terribly asking why he delayed our case so much and he gave some crap excuses for it. Finally he placed our file in queue on 9th Oct, almost 3 months late.
> 
> Now we don't know what to expect. Because of such incompetent staff who probably believe in khap panchayat style of justice thinking that people from two different communities/regions shouldn't get married our lives are torn apart by separation and misery. Really don't know what to do now.


_Hi Kunrit,

Don't be depressed... you may get your visa according to DOL also…

I think you can also get some priority in visa processing if you write about your *CO’s service deficiency* to the Australian High commission, New Delhi.

AHC can order for priority to your visa processing.

Cute1987_


----------



## Amaanisingh

singh_26 said:


> _*Congratulation Amaanisingh ..Finally CO assigned to you.
> :ranger: :ranger: :ranger:*_


Thank you singh
And we have same co


----------



## abhisek

Damn frustrating!!!!!!


----------



## adhy

hi friends,
i am a regular reader of this forum. i want to share my happiest moments with you all. 
YES TODAY I GOT MY VISA ))
my DOL-2/4/13
DOQ-8/8/13
please update my details in SS


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



adhy said:


> hi friends,
> i am a regular reader of this forum. i want to share my happiest moments with you all.
> YES TODAY I GOT MY VISA ))
> my DOL-2/4/13
> DOQ-8/8/13
> please update my details in SS


_*Hi Adhy,
Many Many Congratulation's ..have a happy married life ahead*_
lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::car::car::car::tea::tea::rockon: :rockon::first::first:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## singh_26

*CO*



Amaanisingh said:


> Thank you singh
> And we have same co


_*
Yes Amaanisingh we both have same Co*_    :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dimple1404

adhy said:


> hi friends,
> i am a regular reader of this forum. i want to share my happiest moments with you all.
> YES TODAY I GOT MY VISA ))
> my DOL-2/4/13
> DOQ-8/8/13
> please update my details in SS


how the hell did.u.receive ur visa this is absolute ******** from.ahc, sorry not targeting u, congratulations to you. what happend to the visa grants for people that lodge their application in jan-mar grrrrr so effin angry right now


----------



## abhisek

adhy said:


> hi friends,
> i am a regular reader of this forum. i want to share my happiest moments with you all.
> YES TODAY I GOT MY VISA ))
> my DOL-2/4/13
> DOQ-8/8/13
> please update my details in SS


Many many congratulations mate.... Happy for you...
But seriously AHC, New Delhi!!!! Why the hell do I get a reply of 12 months standard processing time when the fact is different...at times I think my case is not strong when the truth is different but am starting to have nightmares about not getting visa....


----------



## preet17

According to adhy visa AHC not even working according to DOQ..


----------



## abhisek

preet17 said:


> According to adhy visa AHC not even working according to DOQ..


They work on random theory of Ina meena deeka.....or probably playing musical chair and whoseever file is last that person gets the visa...


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



adhy said:


> hi friends,
> i am a regular reader of this forum. i want to share my happiest moments with you all.
> YES TODAY I GOT MY VISA ))
> my DOL-2/4/13
> DOQ-8/8/13
> please update my details in SS


_*lane: Congratulations Adhy... wish you a happy married life mate... :cheer2:*_


----------



## kunrit

cute1987 said:


> _Hi Kunrit,
> 
> Don't be depressed... you may get your visa according to DOL also…
> 
> I think you can also get some priority in visa processing if you write about your *CO’s service deficiency* to the Australian High commission, New Delhi.
> 
> AHC can order for priority to your visa processing.
> 
> Cute1987_


Thanks cute1987. I will wait for a while and if I don't see any luck come I will do it.


----------



## adhy

thanks for ur wishes,


----------



## shilga

adhy said:


> hi friends,
> i am a regular reader of this forum. i want to share my happiest moments with you all.
> YES TODAY I GOT MY VISA ))
> my DOL-2/4/13
> DOQ-8/8/13
> please update my details in SS


Congrats!
  :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## kunrit

adhy said:


> thanks for ur wishes,


Congratzz mate!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

such news feel like sparse showers in a dry land..always good to have them..


----------



## MgtnAgnt

_*i hate ahc and their process.. When i have called today and asked them what exactly the process you people are following then she said they are not following any particular process and you have to wait till you get your visa.
When i asked her to explain the process how you guys work.. She jus kept me on hold for a longer time...
They are there to provide the information to us but she is getting irritated and speaking louder... I don't understand is she waiting for the visa or me waiting for the visa from past 9 months....
These days i thought they don't have a heart but i came to know that they don't have brains as well....*_


----------



## preet17

A case officer to another:

CO 1- you know some1 complains about our work

CO 2- really!! I don no why people complain about the thing we don't do!!

CO 1-


----------



## abhisek

MgtnAgnt said:


> _*i hate ahc and their process.. When i have called today and asked them what exactly the process you people are following then she said they are not following any particular process and you have to wait till you get your visa.
> When i asked her to explain the process how you guys work.. She jus kept me on hold for a longer time...
> They are there to provide the information to us but she is getting irritated and speaking louder... I don't understand is she waiting for the visa or me waiting for the visa from past 9 months....
> These days i thought they don't have a heart but i came to know that they don't have brains as well....*_


Correc mate...after speaking with them I have realized that they don't have any brains....the most incompetent and people who don't have any minds of their own are capable of getting job in their call centre...it just amazes me thinking about the organization who have their slogan "people our business"
Below is the extract from the DIBP's website

The department is committed to ensuring that it is open and accountable, deals fairly and reasonably with clients and has staff that are well trained and supported. The department's operational theme is people our business.


----------



## kunrit

The way some of these arrogant call operators and COs work someone will make a movie named-

"Gangs of AHCpur"


----------



## zoya13

another day without any news


----------



## dyx

Hello All,:horn:

i been reading your group chat since many months and would like to thank you all for mental support and information you guys been adding up.:wreath:

Very Special Thanks to Naanu, Thumbs up for great work.:thumb:

finally today Ahc grant a visa to my Mrs. today.

date of Loge - 22 April 2013 (New Delhi)
c/o -17 june 2013
queue date - 2 july 2013 ( email form c/o regarding queue on 2 july 2013)
Visa Granted - 16 oct 2013

Nannu needs another favour pls, I Tried to add data to spreadsheet but not able to, can you pls add up from my side. 

Thanks All and pray True God to shower happily blessing on this group members.

Regards and love .
:grouphug:


----------



## vsoni88

Would any one be able to offer some advice, I plan on submitting application on Wednesday in Delhi.... But I am very unsure about exactly what is meant to be in the application... I've included a lot of evidence but not sure if it is what they want. I'm worried I've includes the wrong things.
Vikki


----------



## Dimple1404

dyx said:


> Hello All,:horn:
> 
> i been reading your group chat since many months and would like to thank you all for mental support and information you guys been adding up.:wreath:
> 
> Very Special Thanks to Naanu, Thumbs up for great work.:thumb:
> 
> finally today Ahc grant a visa to my Mrs. today.
> 
> date of Loge - 22 April 2013 (New Delhi)
> c/o -17 june 2013
> queue date - 2 july 2013 ( email form c/o regarding queue on 2 july 2013)
> Visa Granted - 16 oct 2013
> 
> Nannu needs another favour pls, I Tried to add data to spreadsheet but not able to, can you pls add up from my side.
> 
> Thanks All and pray True God to shower happily blessing on this group members.
> 
> Regards and love .
> :grouphug:


who was your case officer??? how can you get it in such a short time? have u stayed in Australia before????


----------



## dyx

vsoni88 said:


> Would any one be able to offer some advice, I plan on submitting application on Wednesday in Delhi.... But I am very unsure about exactly what is meant to be in the application... I've included a lot of evidence but not sure if it is what they want. I'm worried I've includes the wrong things.
> Vikki


I filled up my wife application by myself
*i added following *

application forms with supporting documents and photos
Marriage registration certificate
statement of relationship ( both sides)
statuary declaration from friend and family Australia confirming relationship is genuine and on going( this is drama but they never follow up all this thread)
Ceremonies and wedding Pictures and videos( only selected photos with name back of it those who are in. I gave them around 30 photo including our visits at different places ) 
proof of communication eg emails, calls, chats( i send them my Skype call details)
indian police clearance
bills and evidence related ( gift/flowers receipts i send online )

*Sponsor's Doc - *

Last three years Notice of tax Assessments
letter from work confirming status and duration of current job
Proof of accommodation

basically u can add anything to file that supports your relationship but remember all these evidence u have express in statement of relationship, when case officer goes through your statements he/she understand all supporting papers. just keep things simple. simple things have simple answers.

_*They will try to figure out *_

 is relation genuine, this where you paper speaks.
there will no liability on govt for two year.

if they need any other documents they will get in touch with you and ask for following documents.... thats a purpose of assigning case officer to make file ready for decision.

Make sure u keep copy of documents, they need many forms again and again over period of time.( At time of pr and citizenship.) ( form 80 is important)

my best wishes for you
just go ahead and good luck


----------



## vsoni88

Oh OK I have included way more..maybe too much then???
What stage of the application are u at?


----------



## dyx

case officer was Preeti Arora.
I am Aus citizen and wife who's primary applicant is in india.
Naa... she never been to oz.


----------



## shilga

dyx said:


> I filled up my wife application by myself
> *i added following *
> 
> application forms with supporting documents and photos
> Marriage registration certificate
> statement of relationship ( both sides)
> statuary declaration from friend and family Australia confirming relationship is genuine and on going( this is drama but they never follow up all this thread)
> Ceremonies and wedding Pictures and videos( only selected photos with name back of it those who are in. I gave them around 30 photo including our visits at different places )
> proof of communication eg emails, calls, chats( i send them my Skype call details)
> indian police clearance
> bills and evidence related ( gift/flowers receipts i send online )
> 
> *Sponsor's Doc - *
> 
> Last three years Notice of tax Assessments
> letter from work confirming status and duration of current job
> Proof of accommodation
> 
> basically u can add anything to file that supports your relationship but remember all these evidence u have express in statement of relationship, when case officer goes through your statements he/she understand all supporting papers. just keep things simple. simple things have simple answers.
> 
> _*They will try to figure out *_
> 
> is relation genuine, this where you paper speaks.
> there will no liability on govt for two year.
> 
> if they need any other documents they will get in touch with you and ask for following documents.... thats a purpose of assigning case officer to make file ready for decision.
> 
> Make sure u keep copy of documents, they need many forms again and again over period of time.( At time of pr and citizenship.) ( form 80 is important)
> 
> my best wishes for you
> just go ahead and good luck


Very informative!


----------



## dyx

vsoni88 said:


> Oh OK I have included way more..maybe too much then???
> What stage of the application are u at?


my wife got decision today.
if u have tones of proofs, i recomend you keep something,may one evidence for later purposes.if they ask for more proof send them up. keep something for backup


----------



## vsoni88

dyx said:


> my wife got decision today.
> if u have tones of proofs, i recomend you keep something,may one evidence for later purposes.if they ask for more proof send them up. keep something for backup


Oh that's great news. My husbands application is about 5cm thick..... Lol dunno if that too much


----------



## dyx

vsoni88 said:


> Oh that's great news. My husbands application is about 5cm thick..... Lol dunno if that too much


Great dear, but papers must speak what case officer wants to hear.
sorry i forget to mention earlier that i even added my name and indian address to my wife passport purpose was they can not challenge a legal documents, that proves our relationship is legal and do exits in govt records.

one of my friend was interviewed on this issue and i decided not to take a risk
so i add up my name and new address
its optional


----------



## vsoni88

dyx said:


> Great dear, but papers must speak what case officer wants to hear.
> sorry i forget to mention earlier that i even added my name and indian address to my wife passport purpose was they can not challenge a legal documents, that proves our relationship is legal and do exits in govt records.
> 
> one of my friend was interviewed on this issue and i decided not to take a risk
> so i add up my name and new address
> its optional


Thanks very much for replying, how large was Ur application? Mine is about 5cm thick 
I've put a lot in it like all the forms, stat Dec from me and hubby, statements about relationship, form 888, photos, marriage cert, phone bills showing calls to each other, copies of stuff off Facebook, letters explaining how I will support him and his brother, lease agreement, superannuation showing I am a beneficiary....

Gee plus more


----------



## vsoni88

dyx said:


> Great dear, but papers must speak what case officer wants to hear.
> sorry i forget to mention earlier that i even added my name and indian address to my wife passport purpose was they can not challenge a legal documents, that proves our relationship is legal and do exits in govt records.
> 
> one of my friend was interviewed on this issue and i decided not to take a risk
> so i add up my name and new address
> its optional


Sorry I know I'm asking a lot just nervous of it being denied. He has previously been rejected TR from his student visa coz of low ielts score... Plus we have added his brother as a dependent....he has been back in India since may I came with him then went home but only stayed home for one and a half months coz we misses each other now I am back in India, but go home next month and won't be able to afford to come back again.... Don't wanna even think that it could be rejected =\


----------



## Becky26

vsoni88 said:


> Would any one be able to offer some advice, I plan on submitting application on Wednesday in Delhi.... But I am very unsure about exactly what is meant to be in the application... I've included a lot of evidence but not sure if it is what they want. I'm worried I've includes the wrong things.
> Vikki


Hey vikki!!

Sorry about the late reply to your post from last night. 
I will inbox you my checklist of my husband and my application by tomorrw.
I'm not currently at home. All that paperwork is save on my laptop. So as soon as I get back, I'll message you.

Hope that's alright.
Good luck.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## vsoni88

Becky26 said:


> Hey vikki!!
> 
> Sorry about the late reply to your post from last night.
> I will inbox you my checklist of my husband and my application by tomorrw.
> I'm not currently at home. All that paperwork is save on my laptop. So as soon as I get back, I'll message you.
> 
> Hope that's alright.
> Good luck.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Oh wow awesome


----------



## vsoni88

Becky26 said:


> Hey vikki!!
> 
> Sorry about the late reply to your post from last night.
> I will inbox you my checklist of my husband and my application by tomorrw.
> I'm not currently at home. All that paperwork is save on my laptop. So as soon as I get back, I'll message you.
> 
> Hope that's alright.
> Good luck.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Thanks very much I hope this will put my mind at ease


----------



## Becky26

dyx said:


> case officer was Preeti Arora.
> I am Aus citizen and wife who's primary applicant is in india.
> Naa... she never been to oz.


Many many congratulations!!!!!
I have the same case officer. Great to hear that she is still up and working.
Your grant gave me some peace of mind.

Have a good one.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## dyx

vsoni88 said:


> Thanks very much for replying, how large was Ur application? Mine is about 5cm thick
> I've put a lot in it like all the forms, stat Dec from me and hubby, statements about relationship, form 888, photos, marriage cert, phone bills showing calls to each other, copies of stuff off Facebook, letters explaining how I will support him and his brother, lease agreement, superannuation showing I am a beneficiary....
> 
> Gee plus more


i had many papers. i got skpye calling record for 3000 calls... i printed 2 pages on side each and highlight calls + my mobile bills. i shirked the size of my file. They d'nt care about all this, they are interested to know how relationship begins, grow and will grow in future.

so, more focus on how relation develop and grow. And how will it grow further.
if i would be on your place, i will never add your hubbys brother in statement of relationship because it all about you and your partner.


----------



## preet17

I really appreciate the members who were following the forum and showed concern to inform about their grants & showered hopes to existing members of the forum & to the one who are following the forum..good on you guys.. Have a gr8 life ahead..

Good luck all including me :Becky: hope we get our grants ASAP..


----------



## vsoni88

dyx said:


> i had many papers. i got skpye calling record for 3000 calls... i printed 2 pages on side each and highlight calls + my mobile bills. i shirked the size of my file. They d'nt care about all this, they are interested to know how relationship begins, grow and will grow in future.
> 
> so, more focus on how relation develop and grow. And how will it grow further.
> if i would be on your place, i will never add your hubbys brother in statement of relationship because it all about you and your partner.


I haven't added him in the statements. I have made a section specific to him and how he is dependent on my husband.

Hopefully that will be okay. .


----------



## dyx

Becky26 said:


> Many many congratulations!!!!!
> I have the same case officer. Great to hear that she is still up and working.
> Your grant gave me some peace of mind.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Thanks Mate,
u will get one soon.
everything have end..... they work with rules, of work bible. 


in worse case scenario 
i know one thing medical for immigration purposes have max 1 year validity and if they dnt finalise file they have to pay for medical and face enquire from global service canberra... they are here to make money, not to loose... so one file max 1 year wait.

24 months - number months in processing = permanent residency
eg ;- 24 months (total) - 6 months (Ahc Processing) = after 18 months one will get permanent residency

End of day all comes at same place .. so date of lodgement id important

i know u will not facing this, it is general update.

Mate my best wishes for you and u will soon get, what u looking for


----------



## dyx

vsoni88 said:


> I haven't added him in the statements. I have made a section specific to him and how he is dependent on my husband.
> 
> Hopefully that will be okay. .


how many person can one support on a single income. where u have pay taxes, renting, living, insurances, general expenses and lot.....
i recommend that, you u can add husband and his brother stay at same place. 

showing him as dependent, adding panic alarm in statement for case officer that someone else is also dependent on your husband.


----------



## Becky26

vsoni88 said:


> Would any one be able to offer some advice, I plan on submitting application on Wednesday in Delhi.... But I am very unsure about exactly what is meant to be in the application... I've included a lot of evidence but not sure if it is what they want. I'm worried I've includes the wrong things.
> Vikki


Hey Vikki!

Below is the Table of Contents from my Spouse Visa Application. I had given them everything to prove that my relationship with my husband was genuine. Because the reason for my first pasrtner visa getting rejected was "Not a Genuine Relationship".
All the paperwork is dated way before the time of when my first application was submitted. It was becaues of a very nasty Immigration Officer we had who provided us with wrong information that got our first application rejected and costed us our whole future together.

My file was 7cm thick had approximately 400 pages. The more information the CO has the less are the chances of him/her contacting you for more documents and therefore less time is wasted in getting more paperwork to your CO. 
The only document that was not submitted in my application was my medical because in India we have to wait for HAP ID to be emailed to the applicant by their CO.

Anyways, hope this helps

​*TABLE OF CONTENTS
*
Heading: Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100) & Application for Migration to Australia by a Partner

Table of Contents :

*1. Application Document Checklist*

*2. The Applicant*
Form 47SP - Application for Migration to Australia by a Partner
Certified copy of passport
Four recent passport photos
Certified copy of birth certificate
List of travel destinations and travel dates during 2011 – 2013

*3. The Sponsor*
Form 40SP – Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia
Certified copy of passport
Four recent passport photos
Certified copy of birth certificate 

*4. Commitment of Relationship – Evidence that Relationship is Genuine*
Statement prepared by applicant
Statement prepared by sponsor
Live chats, emails and SMS messages during periods of separation

*5. History of our Relationship*
Emails, live chats and SMS messages from date of meeting to wedding 
Timeline leading up to meeting & wedding date

*6. Details on our Wedding*
Certified copy of marriage certificate
Wedding photos and invitation

*7. Our Home*
Photos of our apartment
Copy of Lease Agreement in both names
Bills in both names
Correspondence/cards/envelopes sent to our current address

*8. Financial Aspects of Relationship*
Copies of debit and credit cards for joint bank account
Statement of our current bank account balance

*9. Holidays & Social Photos together*
Holidays snaps of our trips together
Copies of travel bookings and boarding passes (where possible)

*10. Supporting Witness Declarations*
4*Form 888 - Statutory Declarations by family and friends

*11. Joint Employment Prospects & CV’s (optional)*
Professional Profile – the applicant
Professional Profile – the sponsor
Letters of potential employment by employers in Australia



Feel free to ask if you have any questions.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## shilga

Becky26 said:


> Hey Vikki!
> 
> Below is the Table of Contents from my Spouse Visa Application. I had given them everything to prove that my relationship with my husband was genuine. Because the reason for my first pasrtner visa getting rejected was "Not a Genuine Relationship".
> All the paperwork is dated way before the time of when my first application was submitted. It was becaues of a very nasty Immigration Officer we had who provided us with wrong information that got our first application rejected and costed us our whole future together.
> 
> My file was 7cm thick had approximately 400 pages. The more information the CO has the less are the chances of him/her contacting you for more documents and therefore less time is wasted in getting more paperwork to your CO.
> The only document that was not submitted in my application was my medical because in India we have to wait for HAP ID to be emailed to the applicant by their CO.
> 
> Anyways, hope this helps
> 
> ​*TABLE OF CONTENTS
> *
> Heading: Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100) & Application for Migration to Australia by a Partner
> 
> Table of Contents :
> 
> *1. Application Document Checklist*
> 
> *2. The Applicant*
> Form 47SP - Application for Migration to Australia by a Partner
> Certified copy of passport
> Four recent passport photos
> Certified copy of birth certificate
> List of travel destinations and travel dates during 2011 – 2013
> 
> *3. The Sponsor*
> Form 40SP – Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia
> Certified copy of passport
> Four recent passport photos
> Certified copy of birth certificate
> 
> *4. Commitment of Relationship – Evidence that Relationship is Genuine*
> Statement prepared by applicant
> Statement prepared by sponsor
> Live chats, emails and SMS messages during periods of separation
> 
> *5. History of our Relationship*
> Emails, live chats and SMS messages from date of meeting to wedding
> Timeline leading up to meeting & wedding date
> 
> *6. Details on our Wedding*
> Certified copy of marriage certificate
> Wedding photos and invitation
> 
> *7. Our Home*
> Photos of our apartment
> Copy of Lease Agreement in both names
> Bills in both names
> Correspondence/cards/envelopes sent to our current address
> 
> *8. Financial Aspects of Relationship*
> Copies of debit and credit cards for joint bank account
> Statement of our current bank account balance
> 
> *9. Holidays & Social Photos together*
> Holidays snaps of our trips together
> Copies of travel bookings and boarding passes (where possible)
> 
> *10. Supporting Witness Declarations*
> 4*Form 888 - Statutory Declarations by family and friends
> 
> *11. Joint Employment Prospects & CV’s (optional)*
> Professional Profile – the applicant
> Professional Profile – the sponsor
> Letters of potential employment by employers in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask if you have any questions.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


This is the ultimate for any new applicant!


----------



## kunrit

dyx said:


> Hello All,:horn:
> 
> i been reading your group chat since many months and would like to thank you all for mental support and information you guys been adding up.:wreath:
> 
> Very Special Thanks to Naanu, Thumbs up for great work.:thumb:
> 
> finally today Ahc grant a visa to my Mrs. today.
> 
> date of Loge - 22 April 2013 (New Delhi)
> c/o -17 june 2013
> queue date - 2 july 2013 ( email form c/o regarding queue on 2 july 2013)
> Visa Granted - 16 oct 2013
> 
> Nannu needs another favour pls, I Tried to add data to spreadsheet but not able to, can you pls add up from my side.
> 
> Thanks All and pray True God to shower happily blessing on this group members.
> 
> Regards and love .
> :grouphug:



Congratulations buddy!! :drum::drum::drum::drum:

Every visa grant is a happy news for ppl around here...Best of luck for your future...

Cheers.. :tea:


----------



## vsoni88

Becky26 said:


> Hey Vikki!
> 
> Below is the Table of Contents from my Spouse Visa Application. I had given them everything to prove that my relationship with my husband was genuine. Because the reason for my first pasrtner visa getting rejected was "Not a Genuine Relationship".
> All the paperwork is dated way before the time of when my first application was submitted. It was becaues of a very nasty Immigration Officer we had who provided us with wrong information that got our first application rejected and costed us our whole future together.
> 
> My file was 7cm thick had approximately 400 pages. The more information the CO has the less are the chances of him/her contacting you for more documents and therefore less time is wasted in getting more paperwork to your CO.
> The only document that was not submitted in my application was my medical because in India we have to wait for HAP ID to be emailed to the applicant by their CO.
> 
> Anyways, hope this helps
> 
> TABLE OF CONTENTS
> 
> Heading: Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100) & Application for Migration to Australia by a Partner
> 
> Table of Contents :
> 
> 1. Application Document Checklist
> 
> 2. The Applicant
> Form 47SP - Application for Migration to Australia by a Partner
> Certified copy of passport
> Four recent passport photos
> Certified copy of birth certificate
> List of travel destinations and travel dates during 2011 – 2013
> 
> 3. The Sponsor
> Form 40SP – Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia
> Certified copy of passport
> Four recent passport photos
> Certified copy of birth certificate
> 
> 4. Commitment of Relationship – Evidence that Relationship is Genuine
> Statement prepared by applicant
> Statement prepared by sponsor
> Live chats, emails and SMS messages during periods of separation
> 
> 5. History of our Relationship
> Emails, live chats and SMS messages from date of meeting to wedding
> Timeline leading up to meeting & wedding date
> 
> 6. Details on our Wedding
> Certified copy of marriage certificate
> Wedding photos and invitation
> 
> 7. Our Home
> Photos of our apartment
> Copy of Lease Agreement in both names
> Bills in both names
> Correspondence/cards/envelopes sent to our current address
> 
> 8. Financial Aspects of Relationship
> Copies of debit and credit cards for joint bank account
> Statement of our current bank account balance
> 
> 9. Holidays & Social Photos together
> Holidays snaps of our trips together
> Copies of travel bookings and boarding passes (where possible)
> 
> 10. Supporting Witness Declarations
> 4*Form 888 - Statutory Declarations by family and friends
> 
> 11. Joint Employment Prospects & CV’s (optional)
> Professional Profile – the applicant
> Professional Profile – the sponsor
> Letters of potential employment by employers in Australia
> 
> Feel free to ask if you have any questions.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


WOW!! Thank you very much =)
Actually looks very similar to mine.
I feel a little better now


----------



## vsoni88

dyx said:


> how many person can one support on a single income. where u have pay taxes, renting, living, insurances, general expenses and lot.....
> i recommend that, you u can add husband and his brother stay at same place.
> 
> showing him as dependent, adding panic alarm in statement for case officer that someone else is also dependent on your husband.


Hmm I did originally think the same. But I have got free accommodation for all three of us at my grandma's house and my husband has previous work in Australia and has good chance of getting the same job again. And his brother does have a bachelor degree. I'm hoping all will be okay.
I also have someone who is offering financial assistance if required.
Do you think this will be okay?


----------



## Becky26

vsoni88 said:


> WOW!! Thank you very much =)
> Actually looks very similar to mine.
> I feel a little better now


No problem!
Glad I could help get you some relief


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hello all
Can anyone tell that is the co assessment of papers is the final one
My co told me today that everything is fine they don't need anything else. So is this the final assessment. Do they ask again after final queue?


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hello all
> Can anyone tell that is the co assessment of papers is the final one
> My co told me today that everything is fine they don't need anything else. So is this the final assessment. Do they ask again after final queue?


Hey!!

How are you?
As far as I know whatever documents your CO has requested are the final documents you need to submit before your files queues up for final decision.
Usually are medical and police checks. 
Hope this helps.

Congrats again. And good luck. Hope everything turns out well for you and your family.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> How are you?
> As far as I know whatever documents your CO has requested are the final documents you need to submit before your files queues up for final decision.
> Usually are medical and police checks.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Congrats again. And good luck. Hope everything turns out well for you and your family.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hey becky
I am good.. Very good today..
And yes he asked about medicals and pcc
I wanted to ask was that after submitting medicals n pcc do they assess again all the documents like when sco is assigned?


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey becky
> I am good.. Very good today..
> And yes he asked about medicals and pcc
> I wanted to ask was that after submitting medicals n pcc do they assess again all the documents like when sco is assigned?


Yes! Once the co goes through the additional docs that you will submit, after he or she is satisfied with everything; your file will get in the final queue. 
That's where the countdown starts from.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Yes! Once the co goes through the additional docs that you will submit, after he or she is satisfied with everything; your file will get in the final queue.
> That's where the countdown starts from.



Oh k done.. I got it now..
So going for medicals and pcc asap..
Lets hope all goes fast and smooth
And good luck to u too


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Oh k done.. I got it now..
> So going for medicals and pcc asap..
> Lets hope all goes fast and smooth
> And good luck to u too


Yeah get it done ASAP; I got mine done in 2 days.
Doesn't take long for the medicals to clear of there aren't any health complications.
Good luck and keep praying. 

Thanks for your wishes 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## iwrox

Hey everyone, partner got their visa grant letter last night, they got the email at 6:00PM
which is odd because they close at 5.

lodged on Feb 1st
Date of Que: July 2nd
Grant: October 16th


----------



## iwrox

have updated SS on visa grant date


----------



## saras712

iwrox said:


> Hey everyone, partner got their visa grant letter last night, they got the email at 6:00PM
> which is odd because they close at 5.
> 
> lodged on Feb 1st
> Date of Que: July 2nd
> Grant: October 16th



Congrets:roll::roll::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Piranha2004

vrk said:


> This wait is bloody frustrating.
> 
> DOL: 4/4/2013
> CO Assigned: 04/06/2013 (CO: No.1)
> Additional Docs submitted: 24/07/2013	(MEdicals & Wedding pics)
> DOQ: First week of August (Apparently)
> 
> I work for the State Govt of Victoria and We are bound by law to provide reasonable level of service. The kind of response I get (or the lack of CO) is just appaling. I called the AHC-Delhi today and the smug B on the phone was reading from a script !!! and now says I should consider 12 months as the standard and not the 7 or 8 months as they've been publicising. You cant say look how ****ty our global processing time frames are and be happy we are less ****ty !!
> 
> They are not providing a free service. We paid good money for this crappy service. Unbelievable!!





vrk said:


> Its not just about that. I am from India and I am used to the way things are. Its just that they are not working in an Indian Govt office. They are working for the Australian Immigration. There are ombudsman agencies who take up reviews of these cases if complained. The level of service being offered is just not acceptable. BTW, we didnt pay low amounts. The money we pay for the spouse visa application is the same as a PR application.
> 
> ombudsman.gov.au/pages/our-legislation/immigration-ombudsman
> 
> They do have "oversighting off-shore processing of immigration cases" powers.
> 
> If a case is delayed for a particular problem, it is understandable. Delay without any reason or just that the global processing time frames are 12 months so dont get back to us sooner than that is just not on.


This is exactly what Ive told them in my formal complaint. I sent off an email to my CO, AHC India and the Minister for Immi but have had zero replies for several days. So I formally lodged a complaint. I typed this out over several as I didnt want to submit it with a hot head (it couldve been much much worse).

As mentioned by several posters, the level of service is totally unacceptable given the amount of money paid. 
--------------
Hi,

The responses we have received to my wife's query regarding her visa application have been unacceptable. We have been constantly told differing timeframes for the finalisation of her visa and it is extremely frustrating that the AHC is not even able to provide detailed timeframes. Initially we were told 5 months via the AHC New Delhi telephone system, then 7 months via the website and when we spoke to the Case Officer in May. Now that 7 months are almost up we are being advised that the standard is 12 months. Im not sure how you can expect people to organise their lives around such vague timeframes.

I request that you provide us with a better timeframe than the generic 7 – 12 months timeframe we keep getting. This should not be a difficult exercise especially if the Case Officer is able to advise that chances of getting the visa by a specific date are “remote”. 

I would also like to highlight other issues we have encountered during the process:
-	Lack of progress reports: on all occasions we have had to chase up progress on our application. I do not see the purpose of having a case officer if all they do is collect documents and pass them on. It is not too much to ask for a monthly status update from our case officer.
-	Communications: we have had to seek clarification several times on what documents were required for our application. This caused unnecessary delays to the overall process (e.g. It took one month for the case officer to advise us that they did not require a copy but the original PCC certificate. Why weren’t we told when we provided the incorrect document?) This was quite poor service and is unacceptable.
-	Processing priority: we have been always told that visa processing times are based on the date of application lodgement. While I completely understand that each application will have differing circumstances, I find it quite frustrating that people who lodged an application after us have already received their visas. I have found a forum on the Internet with hundreds of people in a similar situation to us. The members of this forum have been tracking Partner Visa applications on a spreadsheet based on Date of Lodgement (DOL) and Date of Final Queue (DOQ) and they have not been able to ascertain a pattern to visa grants. It does not seem to be prioritised via DOL or DOQ. This is again inconsistent. 
o	Examples of a user who received grant before us despite lodging afterwards: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-frames-ahc-delhi-india-1779.html#post1953634
o	Spreadsheet with all information collated: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...kzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc&f=true&noheader=false&gid=9 (open to public but requires Gmail account to access)
-	Temporary visas: the case officer mentioned that the primary use of a tourist visa is for short term stay and it is not recommended to be used for repeated stay with your spouse/partner. Again, we were also told that average processing is 7 months. Based on this information, we decided not to apply for another tourist visa upon my wifes return to India in August. Now we are being recommended to apply for tourist visa. We have paid the processing fee, which is a large amount, so we expect a certain level of accuracy in the information we are provided. Furthermore, it costs almost $2500 for a return trip to be organised. We will not be applying for another tourist visa until we get some firm dates. 

In short, the level of service provided so far has been of an unacceptable standard. We have received little information on the progress of our application and we are finding it extremely difficult to make any plans with the vague information that is provided by AHC New Delhi. We are extremely frustrated by the quality of information provided and the fact that we have no idea when the visa will be processed.


----------



## Sora

iwrox said:


> Hey everyone, partner got their visa grant letter last night, they got the email at 6:00PM
> which is odd because they close at 5.
> 
> lodged on Feb 1st
> Date of Que: July 2nd
> Grant: October 16th


congrats mate. all the best for the road ahead. looks like end of June-beginning of July DOQ applications are being decided on at the moment. so everyone sit tight and best wishes for everyone to get their visas soon


----------



## vrk

Piranha2004 said:


> This is exactly what Ive told them in my formal complaint. I sent off an email to my CO, AHC India and the Minister for Immi but have had zero replies for several days. So I formally lodged a complaint. I typed this out over several as I didnt want to submit it with a hot head (it couldve been much much worse).
> 
> As mentioned by several posters, the level of service is totally unacceptable given the amount of money paid.
> --------------
> Hi,
> 
> 
> In short, the level of service provided so far has been of an unacceptable standard. We have received little information on the progress of our application and we are finding it extremely difficult to make any plans with the vague information that is provided by AHC New Delhi. We are extremely frustrated by the quality of information provided and the fact that we have no idea when the visa will be processed.



Hi,

So did you lodge the complaint? Did you receive any answer? 

I am thinking of waiting till 7 months after DOL (it is about 6.5 now) and then consider lodging it if we don't hear anything after that.


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



dyx said:


> Hello All,:horn:
> 
> i been reading your group chat since many months and would like to thank you all for mental support and information you guys been adding up.:wreath:
> 
> Very Special Thanks to Naanu, Thumbs up for great work.:thumb:
> 
> finally today Ahc grant a visa to my Mrs. today.
> 
> date of Loge - 22 April 2013 (New Delhi)
> c/o -17 june 2013
> queue date - 2 july 2013 ( email form c/o regarding queue on 2 july 2013)
> Visa Granted - 16 oct 2013
> 
> Nannu needs another favour pls, I Tried to add data to spreadsheet but not able to, can you pls add up from my side.
> 
> Thanks All and pray True God to shower happily blessing on this group members.
> 
> Regards and love .
> :grouphug:


lane:_* Congratulations to you both... wish you a happy married life... :wave:*_


----------



## Dimple1404

come on New Delhi AHC, give us the visa for people waiting, this is absolutely absurd, waiting for another case officer to review it is absolutely ridiculous, I wish case office 09 has hardship for the things she has put me through, I don't care I have no remorse for her,she is nothing but trouble.


----------



## manv1983

Nannu ? It seems you are absent from the firm ? Tel us if you partying somewhere and you have been granted visa ? Pls


----------



## zoya13

any good news guys ? i hope AHC starts speeding up , its kinda depressing looking at the calender every morning and striking off each date !!!


----------



## kunrit

iwrox said:


> Hey everyone, partner got their visa grant letter last night, they got the email at 6:00PM
> which is odd because they close at 5.
> 
> lodged on Feb 1st
> Date of Que: July 2nd
> Grant: October 16th


Thats great news buddy...congratzz arty:arty:arty:arty:

All the best for your future.. eace:


----------



## kunrit

Amaanisingh said:


> Hello all
> Can anyone tell that is the co assessment of papers is the final one
> My co told me today that everything is fine they don't need anything else. So is this the final assessment. Do they ask again after final queue?


Its good news that CO assessment is over but did your CO tell you that he'd be sending it for final decision/queue. Best thing would be if he'd send you a mail saying that your file has been placed for final queue. In my case though the CO called me on 11th July saying that his assessment is done and he'd send it for final decision he actually didn't send it until 9th Oct when we pressed him.

Just suggesting you to be on safer side. You can request him politely via mail asking if you can consider that your file has been queued for final decision.


----------



## anil2k6

kunrit said:


> Its good news that CO assessment is over but did your CO tell you that he'd be sending it for final decision/queue. Best thing would be if he'd send you a mail saying that your file has been placed for final queue. In my case though the CO called me on 11th July saying that his assessment is done and he'd send it for final decision he actually didn't send it until 9th Oct when we pressed him.
> 
> Just suggesting you to be on safer side. You can request him politely via mail asking if you can consider that your file has been queued for final decision.


How can we confirm whether the file is on queue yet?
I have received an email from CO that the file has been queued for final decision. 
But based on your case, the CO may not have actually put it in final queue even after sending an email?


----------



## kunrit

anil2k6 said:


> How can we confirm whether the file is on queue yet?
> I have received an email from CO that the file has been queued for final decision.
> But based on your case, the CO may not have actually put it in final queue even after sending an email?


Hey Anil!! If you have got a mail from your CO it should be fine. In my case I didn't get any mails on 11th July. I only spoke to my CO and he had said that he'd send it for final decision which he didn't. In Oct we finally got his answer on mail. Hope this helps.


----------



## aarvee

Hello Friends..

My long wait is over. I got my visa grant yesterday. My husband and I are so relieved and happy.
My sincere thanks to all forum members who have been motivating and supporting each other. Special Thanks to Nannu, who answered each of my queries and works so diligently on the SS and thanks to Singh26 and Becky for motivating people and helping all by providing info that's asked for. Thank you very much.

Guess AHC folks have returned from vacation or outer space. Hope that the visa grants that have been long pending will start coming in fast from now on.. My Best wishes and Prayers to all who are waiting to join their loved ones.

Thank you all once again!


----------



## Dimple1404

aarvee said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> My long wait is over. I got my visa grant yesterday. My husband and I are so relieved and happy.
> My sincere thanks to all forum members who have been motivating and supporting each other. Special Thanks to Nannu, who answered each of my queries and works so diligently on the SS and thanks to Singh26 and Becky for motivating people and helping all by providing info that's asked for. Thank you very much.
> 
> Guess AHC folks have returned from vacation or outer space. Hope that the visa grants that have been long pending will start coming in fast from now on.. My Best wishes and Prayers to all who are waiting to join their loved ones.
> 
> Thank you all once again!


Welcome to Australia, you will love it, congrats I hope my wife receives good news as well very soon......we all should meet up and have a huge celebration :hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## anil2k6

aarvee said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> My long wait is over. I got my visa grant yesterday. My husband and I are so relieved and happy.
> My sincere thanks to all forum members who have been motivating and supporting each other. Special Thanks to Nannu, who answered each of my queries and works so diligently on the SS and thanks to Singh26 and Becky for motivating people and helping all by providing info that's asked for. Thank you very much.
> 
> Guess AHC folks have returned from vacation or outer space. Hope that the visa grants that have been long pending will start coming in fast from now on.. My Best wishes and Prayers to all who are waiting to join their loved ones.
> 
> Thank you all once again!


Congrats :welcome::welcome: to Australia:cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum:


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



aarvee said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> My long wait is over. I got my visa grant yesterday. My husband and I are so relieved and happy.
> My sincere thanks to all forum members who have been motivating and supporting each other. Special Thanks to Nannu, who answered each of my queries and works so diligently on the SS and thanks to Singh26 and Becky for motivating people and helping all by providing info that's asked for. Thank you very much.
> 
> Guess AHC folks have returned from vacation or outer space. Hope that the visa grants that have been long pending will start coming in fast from now on.. My Best wishes and Prayers to all who are waiting to join their loved ones.
> 
> Thank you all once again!


_*Hi aarvee,
Many Many congratulation and have a happy married life ahead...so happy for you.*_.lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::car::car: :tea::tea::drum::drum::drum::rockon::rockon: :first::first:opcorn:opcorn::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Amaanisingh

kunrit said:


> Its good news that CO assessment is over but did your CO tell you that he'd be sending it for final decision/queue. Best thing would be if he'd send you a mail saying that your file has been placed for final queue. In my case though the CO called me on 11th July saying that his assessment is done and he'd send it for final decision he actually didn't send it until 9th Oct when we pressed him.
> 
> Just suggesting you to be on safer side. You can request him politely via mail asking if you can consider that your file has been queued for final decision.


Hi kunrit
I got a call from co confirming all the papers are fine he just needs medicals and pcc
What i wanted to ask is is after submitting medicals n pcc
And file is placed for final queue do they ask for documents again?


----------



## kunrit

Amaanisingh said:


> Hi kunrit
> I got a call from co confirming all the papers are fine he just needs medicals and pcc
> What i wanted to ask is is after submitting medicals n pcc
> And file is placed for final queue do they ask for documents again?


After submitting those docs I think you will be done. You can just wait for your CO's mail saying that he has put your file in queue.


----------



## kunrit

aarvee said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> My long wait is over. I got my visa grant yesterday. My husband and I are so relieved and happy.
> My sincere thanks to all forum members who have been motivating and supporting each other. Special Thanks to Nannu, who answered each of my queries and works so diligently on the SS and thanks to Singh26 and Becky for motivating people and helping all by providing info that's asked for. Thank you very much.
> 
> Guess AHC folks have returned from vacation or outer space. Hope that the visa grants that have been long pending will start coming in fast from now on.. My Best wishes and Prayers to all who are waiting to join their loved ones.
> 
> Thank you all once again!


Great news buddy... Happy togetherness..


----------



## saras712

aarvee said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> My long wait is over. I got my visa grant yesterday. My husband and I are so relieved and happy.
> My sincere thanks to all forum members who have been motivating and supporting each other. Special Thanks to Nannu, who answered each of my queries and works so diligently on the SS and thanks to Singh26 and Becky for motivating people and helping all by providing info that's asked for. Thank you very much.
> 
> Guess AHC folks have returned from vacation or outer space. Hope that the visa grants that have been long pending will start coming in fast from now on.. My Best wishes and Prayers to all who are waiting to join their loved ones.
> 
> Thank you all once again!


Congrets.....


----------



## shilga

aarvee said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> My long wait is over. I got my visa grant yesterday. My husband and I are so relieved and happy.
> My sincere thanks to all forum members who have been motivating and supporting each other. Special Thanks to Nannu, who answered each of my queries and works so diligently on the SS and thanks to Singh26 and Becky for motivating people and helping all by providing info that's asked for. Thank you very much.
> 
> Guess AHC folks have returned from vacation or outer space. Hope that the visa grants that have been long pending will start coming in fast from now on.. My Best wishes and Prayers to all who are waiting to join their loved ones.
> 
> Thank you all once again!


Congrats!
  :violin: :violin: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## shilga

iwrox said:


> Hey everyone, partner got their visa grant letter last night, they got the email at 6:00PM
> which is odd because they close at 5.
> 
> lodged on Feb 1st
> Date of Que: July 2nd
> Grant: October 16th


Congrats!
  :violin: :violin: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## cute1987

Amaanisingh said:


> Hello all
> Can anyone tell that is the co assessment of papers is the final one
> My co told me today that everything is fine they don't need anything else. So is this the final assessment. Do they ask again after final queue?


Hi Amaanisingh,

In my opinion:

CO queue a file for final decision only after completion of his/her thorough assessment of your documents, medicals, offshore status and when he/she needs no further information/documents from you.

When a queued file reaches to the top of queue then a SCO (senior case officer) re-examine your all documents, medicals and offshore status for taking a final decision on your application.

At this stage of application, SCO may want some more information/documents; in this case your CO will again contact you to get those information/documents from you.

Once the SCO gets the additional information/documents, then he takes a final decision on your application.

Hope that helps!

cute1987


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



iwrox said:


> Hey everyone, partner got their visa grant letter last night, they got the email at 6:00PM
> which is odd because they close at 5.
> 
> lodged on Feb 1st
> Date of Que: July 2nd
> Grant: October 16th


_* lane: Congratulations to you both... wish you a happy married life... eace:*_


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



aarvee said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> My long wait is over. I got my visa grant yesterday. My husband and I are so relieved and happy.
> My sincere thanks to all forum members who have been motivating and supporting each other. Special Thanks to Nannu, who answered each of my queries and works so diligently on the SS and thanks to Singh26 and Becky for motivating people and helping all by providing info that's asked for. Thank you very much.
> 
> Guess AHC folks have returned from vacation or outer space. Hope that the visa grants that have been long pending will start coming in fast from now on.. My Best wishes and Prayers to all who are waiting to join their loved ones.
> 
> Thank you all once again!


lane: _*Congratulations Aarvee.. wish you a happy married life mate...*_ eace:


----------



## Becky26

aarvee said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> My long wait is over. I got my visa grant yesterday. My husband and I are so relieved and happy.
> My sincere thanks to all forum members who have been motivating and supporting each other. Special Thanks to Nannu, who answered each of my queries and works so diligently on the SS and thanks to Singh26 and Becky for motivating people and helping all by providing info that's asked for. Thank you very much.
> 
> Guess AHC folks have returned from vacation or outer space. Hope that the visa grants that have been long pending will start coming in fast from now on.. My Best wishes and Prayers to all who are waiting to join their loved ones.
> 
> Thank you all once again!



Manny many congratulations to you and your partner. Have a great festive season and a great life ahead 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

cute1987 said:


> Hi Amaanisingh,
> 
> In my opinion:
> 
> CO queue a file for final decision only after completion of his/her thorough assessment of your documents, medicals, offshore status and when he/she needs no further information/documents from you.
> 
> When a queued file reaches to the top of queue then a SCO (senior case officer) re-examine your all documents, medicals and offshore status for taking a final decision on your application.
> 
> At this stage of application, SCO may want some more information/documents; in this case your CO will again contact you to get those information/documents from you.
> 
> Once the SCO gets the additional information/documents, then he takes a final decision on your application.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> cute1987



Thank you 
This is exactly what i was asking..


----------



## VRJO

Nothing in my life was so tough.. this wait makes every thing in the past look easy and FINALLY my* wife"s Visa was granted TODAY*.......

Saying this dosent make me happy coz its my Right, but relaxed it took a lot from me and From My patient WIFE i am really great-full to GOD for giving me such a patient and understanding wife..


ITS BEGINNING OF SOME THING NEW>>>>opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## kunrit

VRJO said:


> Nothing in my life was so tough.. this wait makes every thing in the past look easy and FINALLY my* wife"s Visa was granted TODAY*.......
> 
> Saying this dosent make me happy coz its my Right, but relaxed it took a lot from me and From My patient WIFE i am really great-full to GOD for giving me such a patient and understanding wife..
> 
> 
> ITS BEGINNING OF SOME THING NEW>>>>opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::welcome::welcome::welcome:



Great news buddy...Congratss and best wishes for the future... :clap2::clap2::clap2:

lane:lane:


----------



## saras712

VRJO said:


> Nothing in my life was so tough.. this wait makes every thing in the past look easy and FINALLY my* wife"s Visa was granted TODAY*.......
> 
> Saying this dosent make me happy coz its my Right, but relaxed it took a lot from me and From My patient WIFE i am really great-full to GOD for giving me such a patient and understanding wife..
> 
> 
> ITS BEGINNING OF SOME THING NEW>>>>opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::welcome::welcome::welcome:


congrets


----------



## shilga

VRJO said:


> Nothing in my life was so tough.. this wait makes every thing in the past look easy and FINALLY my* wife"s Visa was granted TODAY*.......
> 
> Saying this dosent make me happy coz its my Right, but relaxed it took a lot from me and From My patient WIFE i am really great-full to GOD for giving me such a patient and understanding wife..
> 
> 
> ITS BEGINNING OF SOME THING NEW>>>>opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::welcome::welcome::welcome:


congrats!
  :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Piranha2004

vrk said:


> Hi,
> 
> So did you lodge the complaint? Did you receive any answer?
> 
> I am thinking of waiting till 7 months after DOL (it is about 6.5 now) and then consider lodging it if we don't hear anything after that.


I sent the email last Friday and received nothing in return. I logged the formal complaint via Immi.gov.au this morning so Im expecting acknowledgement tomorrow. I have reference number now so it will be looked at.


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



VRJO said:


> Nothing in my life was so tough.. this wait makes every thing in the past look easy and FINALLY my* wife"s Visa was granted TODAY*.......
> 
> Saying this dosent make me happy coz its my Right, but relaxed it took a lot from me and From My patient WIFE i am really great-full to GOD for giving me such a patient and understanding wife..
> 
> 
> ITS BEGINNING OF SOME THING NEW>>>>opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::welcome::welcome::welcome:


lane: _*Congratulations to you both... wish you a happy married life...*_ eace:


----------



## jaiganesh

congrates to all who got visa till now.
any more grants pls share.


----------



## Becky26

VRJO said:


> Nothing in my life was so tough.. this wait makes every thing in the past look easy and FINALLY my* wife"s Visa was granted TODAY*.......
> 
> Saying this dosent make me happy coz its my Right, but relaxed it took a lot from me and From My patient WIFE i am really great-full to GOD for giving me such a patient and understanding wife..
> 
> 
> ITS BEGINNING OF SOME THING NEW>>>>opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::welcome::welcome::welcome:


Congratulations!!!!! Have a wonderful life with your partner 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## nannu

*Hi All my forum friend, Finally my name is also in GREEN. Got the grant email few minutes back.*

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**


1. KRA
2. DOL19122012
3. Jaiganesh
4. Veena
5. Extremeoz
6. ChiragB
7. Rajk
8. Dreamerdownunder
9. vix198424
10. Roshan
11. Ps2013
12. Nannu
13. Sims
14. VRJO
15. Mvisa
16. aarvee
17. srsrsrsr
18. Mgthagnt
19. Merrylands
20. IWROX
21. HKJ
22. Klight12
23. Dimple1404
24. Waiting4Oct
25. Kunrit
26. Waiting13
27. Shiny2013
28. Abhisek
29. Ms. J
30. Laksh
*

* Others*
*1. Vjmelb*
*2. Garry020481*
*3. Pk*
*4. NickandEllen*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Meena (msam)
2. Suzan
*


----------



## manv1983

BIGGEST NEWS IN THE TOWN !!

NANNU's VISA GRANTED !! SPREADSHEET UPDATED!!

MANY CONGRATULATIONS NANNU !! KEEP ROCKING !!


----------



## vsoni88

manv1983 said:


> BIGGEST NEWS IN THE TOWN !!
> 
> NANNU's VISA GRANTED !! SPREADSHEET UPDATED!!
> 
> MANY CONGRATULATIONS NANNU !! KEEP ROCKING !!


What is the spread sheet?


----------



## jaiganesh

congrats nannu very happy for you


----------



## manv1983

vsoni88 said:


> What is the spread sheet?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvwYUbzolv2xdDFIMEMzalN4Nzkzc0tTem5yWlFTdXc#gid=9

Login with your gmail account !!


----------



## manv1983

VRJO said:


> Nothing in my life was so tough.. this wait makes every thing in the past look easy and FINALLY my* wife"s Visa was granted TODAY*.......
> 
> Saying this dosent make me happy coz its my Right, but relaxed it took a lot from me and From My patient WIFE i am really great-full to GOD for giving me such a patient and understanding wife..
> 
> 
> ITS BEGINNING OF SOME THING NEW>>>>opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::welcome::welcome::welcome:



Congrats VRJO !! Keep Rocking !!


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> *Hi All my forum friend, Finally my name is also in GREEN. Got the grant email few minutes back.*
> 
> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 
> 1. KRA
> 2. DOL19122012
> 3. Jaiganesh
> 4. Veena
> 5. Extremeoz
> 6. ChiragB
> 7. Rajk
> 8. Dreamerdownunder
> 9. vix198424
> 10. Roshan
> 11. Ps2013
> 12. Nannu
> 13. Sims
> 14. VRJO
> 15. Mvisa
> 16. aarvee
> 17. srsrsrsr
> 18. Mgthagnt
> 19. Merrylands
> 20. IWROX
> 21. HKJ
> 22. Klight12
> 23. Dimple1404
> 24. Waiting4Oct
> 25. Kunrit
> 26. Waiting13
> 27. Shiny2013
> 28. Abhisek
> 29. Ms. J
> 30. Laksh
> *
> 
> * Others*
> *1. Vjmelb*
> *2. Garry020481*
> *3. Pk*
> *4. NickandEllen*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Meena (msam)
> 2. Suzan
> *




Heartiest Congratulations to you and your partner
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 

Thank you so much for your help all this time. You did a great job! We will miss you. Hope you have a wonderful life ahead 
When are planning on going to Australia?

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## kunrit

Becky26 said:


> Heartiest Congratulations to you and your partner
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you so much for your help all this time. You did a great job! We will miss you. Hope you have a wonderful life ahead
> When are planning on going to Australia?
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Thats the news we all had been waiting for. Congratulations Nannu..and thanks once again for all that you have done here... eace:eace:

All the best for your future.. :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## nannu

Becky26 said:


> Heartiest Congratulations to you and your partner
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you so much for your help all this time. You did a great job! We will miss you. Hope you have a wonderful life ahead
> When are planning on going to Australia?
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Going this Sunday 20-Oct-13 lane:lane:


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> Going this Sunday 20-Oct-13 lane:lane:


Great!! You'll have an amazing time 
Safe journey


----------



## preet17

Yahoooooo nannu congrats...sooooooo happy for you...have a safe journey n awesome awesome life ahead


----------



## manv1983

nannu said:


> Going this Sunday 20-Oct-13 lane:lane:


1. Will you still be on this thread updating everything ???

2. Little correction in summary graphs - July 2013 Current files queued = 15 instead of 16

And also If you could make a new list before you leave for Australia .

It will be highly appreciable !!


----------



## nannu

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**


1. Dreamerdownunder
2. DOL19122012
3. Jaiganesh
4. vix198424
5. Sims
6. Mvisa
7. Mgthagnt
8. HKL
9. Dimple1404
10. Waiting4Oct
11. Kunrit
12. Waiting13
13. Shiny2013
14. Abhisek
15. Ms. J
16. RVisa190
17. Leo
18. Geeth
19. Preet17
20. MHNMJ
21. Magicmo
22. Manv1983
23. Shilga
24. Singh_26
25. None
26. Augu2013
27. ABS369
28. Sora
29. Visapri
30.RK
*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Suzan
*


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations... Nannu*



nannu said:


> *Hi All my forum friend, Finally my name is also in GREEN. Got the grant email few minutes back.*
> 
> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 
> 1. KRA
> 2. DOL19122012
> 3. Jaiganesh
> 4. Veena
> 5. Extremeoz
> 6. ChiragB
> 7. Rajk
> 8. Dreamerdownunder
> 9. vix198424
> 10. Roshan
> 11. Ps2013
> 12. Nannu
> 13. Sims
> 14. VRJO
> 15. Mvisa
> 16. aarvee
> 17. srsrsrsr
> 18. Mgthagnt
> 19. Merrylands
> 20. IWROX
> 21. HKJ
> 22. Klight12
> 23. Dimple1404
> 24. Waiting4Oct
> 25. Kunrit
> 26. Waiting13
> 27. Shiny2013
> 28. Abhisek
> 29. Ms. J
> 30. Laksh
> *
> 
> * Others*
> *1. Vjmelb*
> *2. Garry020481*
> *3. Pk*
> *4. NickandEllen*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Meena (msam)
> 2. Suzan
> *


_*Keeping in view your exceptional services to the forum​
*_ _*lane: Colorful Congratulations to you Nannu…We wish you a happy married life mate…*_ :clap2:eace:eace::clap2:

_*You have WON the battle… I am very happy for you mate!!!​*_


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 
> 1. Dreamerdownunder
> 2. DOL19122012
> 3. Jaiganesh
> 4. vix198424
> 5. Sims
> 6. Mvisa
> 7. Mgthagnt
> 8. HKL
> 9. Dimple1404
> 10. Waiting4Oct
> 11. Kunrit
> 12. Waiting13
> 13. Shiny2013
> 14. Abhisek
> 15. Ms. J
> 16. RVisa190
> 17. Leo
> 18. Geeth
> 19. Preet17
> 20. MHNMJ
> 21. Magicmo
> 22. Manv1983
> 23. Shilga
> 24. Singh_26
> 25. None
> 26. Augu2013
> 27. ABS369
> 28. Sora
> 29. Visapri
> 30.RK
> *
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Suzan
> *



I'm sad that you won't be around to put these lucky lists up for when its my turn, still a long time till then.
Just wanted to see my name in your prediction list 

Congrats again :bump2:


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congratulations!*

Congrats VRJO,

Best wishes for new life and wish you happy married life.





VRJO said:


> Nothing in my life was so tough.. this wait makes every thing in the past look easy and FINALLY my* wife"s Visa was granted TODAY*.......
> 
> Saying this dosent make me happy coz its my Right, but relaxed it took a lot from me and From My patient WIFE i am really great-full to GOD for giving me such a patient and understanding wife..
> 
> 
> ITS BEGINNING OF SOME THING NEW>>>>opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## cute1987

nannu said:


> Going this Sunday 20-Oct-13 lane:lane:


lane: Where are you going in Australia...?


----------



## Dimple1404

I hope my wife gets her visa tomorrow, I must know by next week otherwise it going to be too late for me to apply for leave from work, so over this visa crap absolutely ridiculous just to bring your wife over to live, have given so much evidence and do documents


----------



## shilga

nannu said:


> *Hi All my forum friend, Finally my name is also in GREEN. Got the grant email few minutes back.*
> 
> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 
> 1. KRA
> 2. DOL19122012
> 3. Jaiganesh
> 4. Veena
> 5. Extremeoz
> 6. ChiragB
> 7. Rajk
> 8. Dreamerdownunder
> 9. vix198424
> 10. Roshan
> 11. Ps2013
> 12. Nannu
> 13. Sims
> 14. VRJO
> 15. Mvisa
> 16. aarvee
> 17. srsrsrsr
> 18. Mgthagnt
> 19. Merrylands
> 20. IWROX
> 21. HKJ
> 22. Klight12
> 23. Dimple1404
> 24. Waiting4Oct
> 25. Kunrit
> 26. Waiting13
> 27. Shiny2013
> 28. Abhisek
> 29. Ms. J
> 30. Laksh
> *
> 
> * Others*
> *1. Vjmelb*
> *2. Garry020481*
> *3. Pk*
> *4. NickandEllen*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Meena (msam)
> 2. Suzan
> *


CONGRATS!
  :violin::violin::drum::drum::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



nannu said:


> *Hi All my forum friend, Finally my name is also in GREEN. Got the grant email few minutes back.*
> 
> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 
> 1. KRA
> 2. DOL19122012
> 3. Jaiganesh
> 4. Veena
> 5. Extremeoz
> 6. ChiragB
> 7. Rajk
> 8. Dreamerdownunder
> 9. vix198424
> 10. Roshan
> 11. Ps2013
> 12. Nannu
> 13. Sims
> 14. VRJO
> 15. Mvisa
> 16. aarvee
> 17. srsrsrsr
> 18. Mgthagnt
> 19. Merrylands
> 20. IWROX
> 21. HKJ
> 22. Klight12
> 23. Dimple1404
> 24. Waiting4Oct
> 25. Kunrit
> 26. Waiting13
> 27. Shiny2013
> 28. Abhisek
> 29. Ms. J
> 30. Laksh
> *
> 
> * Others*
> *1. Vjmelb*
> *2. Garry020481*
> *3. Pk*
> *4. NickandEllen*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Meena (msam)
> 2. Suzan
> *


_*Hi Nannu Many Many Many Congratulation's.......Have a very very happy married life ahead....soooo happy for you.In hope to meet you and harman 22 soon in australia .*_
:rockon::rockon::drum::drum::drum::tea::tea::tea: :first::first::whoo::whoo::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane::wave::wave::wave::car::car: :car:


----------



## singh_26

*Waooo*



nannu said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 
> 1. Dreamerdownunder
> 2. DOL19122012
> 3. Jaiganesh
> 4. vix198424
> 5. Sims
> 6. Mvisa
> 7. Mgthagnt
> 8. HKL
> 9. Dimple1404
> 10. Waiting4Oct
> 11. Kunrit
> 12. Waiting13
> 13. Shiny2013
> 14. Abhisek
> 15. Ms. J
> 16. RVisa190
> 17. Leo
> 18. Geeth
> 19. Preet17
> 20. MHNMJ
> 21. Magicmo
> 22. Manv1983
> 23. Shilga
> 24. Singh_26
> 25. None
> 26. Augu2013
> 27. ABS369
> 28. Sora
> 29. Visapri
> 30.RK
> *
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Suzan
> *



_*Waoooo finally Finally my name is there in your prediction list.
Thanks for all your support nannu. have a great successful and wonderful life ahead ahead. best of luck*_


----------



## MgtnAgnt

nannu said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 
> 1. Dreamerdownunder
> 2. DOL19122012
> 3. Jaiganesh
> 4. vix198424
> 5. Sims
> 6. Mvisa
> 7. Mgthagnt
> 8. HKL
> 9. Dimple1404
> 10. Waiting4Oct
> 11. Kunrit
> 12. Waiting13
> 13. Shiny2013
> 14. Abhisek
> 15. Ms. J
> 16. RVisa190
> 17. Leo
> 18. Geeth
> 19. Preet17
> 20. MHNMJ
> 21. Magicmo
> 22. Manv1983
> 23. Shilga
> 24. Singh_26
> 25. None
> 26. Augu2013
> 27. ABS369
> 28. Sora
> 29. Visapri
> 30.RK
> *
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Suzan
> *


Yippeeee I am the first to get out of the list now... :clap2: :clap2:
I got my visa GRANT today.. I am so thankful to SAI RAM... that I got my visa today.. :dance::dance:
I am sooooooooooooo happy which I cant even express my feelings through words... My long wait is over now... M also flying on SUNDAY !!! lane:lane:

Congrats to all the forum mates who all got their visa grants(Nannu,iwrox,dyx,aarvee and everyone).. :cheer2::cheer2:

AHC has now woke up... May be after my call yesterday they started thinking what exactly they are doing ... and started granting the visa's...

FULL OF SHOPPING TOMORROW... :car::car::yo:

I wish that this list should get completed in this month itself.. 
My all gud wishes to each and everyone who ever is waiting for their visa...


:wave::wave::wave::wave: now...


----------



## manv1983

MgtnAgnt said:


> Yippeeee I am the first to get out of the list now... :clap2: :clap2:
> I got my visa GRANT today.. I am so thankful to SAI RAM... that I got my visa today.. :dance::dance:
> I am sooooooooooooo happy which I cant even express my feelings through words... My long wait is over now... M also flying on SUNDAY !!! lane:lane:
> 
> Congrats to all the forum mates who all got their visa grants(Nannu,iwrox,dyx,aarvee and everyone).. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> AHC has now woke up... May be after my call yesterday they started thinking what exactly they are doing ... and started granting the visa's...
> 
> FULL OF SHOPPING TOMORROW... :car::car::yo:
> 
> I wish that this list should get completed in this month itself..
> My all gud wishes to each and everyone who ever is waiting for their visa...
> 
> 
> :wave::wave::wave::wave: now...



Congrats !! Keep Rocking !!


----------



## Becky26

MgtnAgnt said:


> Yippeeee I am the first to get out of the list now... :clap2: :clap2:
> I got my visa GRANT today.. I am so thankful to SAI RAM... that I got my visa today.. :dance::dance:
> I am sooooooooooooo happy which I cant even express my feelings through words... My long wait is over now... M also flying on SUNDAY !!! lane:lane:
> 
> Congrats to all the forum mates who all got their visa grants(Nannu,iwrox,dyx,aarvee and everyone).. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> AHC has now woke up... May be after my call yesterday they started thinking what exactly they are doing ... and started granting the visa's...
> 
> FULL OF SHOPPING TOMORROW... :car::car::yo:
> 
> I wish that this list should get completed in this month itself..
> My all gud wishes to each and everyone who ever is waiting for their visa...
> 
> 
> :wave::wave::wave::wave: now...



Congratulations to you and your partner 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane:

Have a great life ahead 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## manv1983

nannu said:


> Going this Sunday 20-Oct-13 lane:lane:


Please check ur private msg n do reply when u get time !! Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Better Day*

Good Evening Everyone!

Today has definitely has been a much better day compared to the first half of October. Hopefully the pace of Visa Grants picks up. Congratulations to all who got grants today. Hope you all have a wonderful futures with your loved ones.
First half of the battle is won. Have a great time.

God Bless All!!

Kind Regards and Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



MgtnAgnt said:


> Yippeeee I am the first to get out of the list now...
> I got my visa GRANT today.. I am so thankful to SAI RAM... that I got my visa today..
> I am sooooooooooooo happy which I cant even express my feelings through words... My long wait is over now... M also flying on SUNDAY !!! lane:lane:
> 
> Congrats to all the forum mates who all got their visa grants(Nannu,iwrox,dyx,aarvee and everyone)..
> 
> AHC has now woke up... May be after my call yesterday they started thinking what exactly they are doing ... and started granting the visa's...
> 
> FULL OF SHOPPING TOMORROW...
> 
> I wish that this list should get completed in this month itself..
> My all gud wishes to each and everyone who ever is waiting for their visa...
> 
> ...


_*hi MgtnAgnt,
Many congratulation's to you and have a happy married life ahead. yes i too wish this list gets completed this month itself    Congratulation again*_
:tea::tea::drum::drum::rockon::rockon: :first::first:opcorn:opcorn:lane:lane: :cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2::thumb::thumb::car: :car::car:


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



MgtnAgnt said:


> Yippeeee I am the first to get out of the list now... :clap2: :clap2:
> I got my visa GRANT today.. I am so thankful to SAI RAM... that I got my visa today.. :dance::dance:
> I am sooooooooooooo happy which I cant even express my feelings through words... My long wait is over now... M also flying on SUNDAY !!! lane:lane:
> 
> Congrats to all the forum mates who all got their visa grants(Nannu,iwrox,dyx,aarvee and everyone).. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> AHC has now woke up... May be after my call yesterday they started thinking what exactly they are doing ... and started granting the visa's...
> 
> FULL OF SHOPPING TOMORROW... :car::car::yo:
> 
> I wish that this list should get completed in this month itself..
> My all gud wishes to each and everyone who ever is waiting for their visa...
> 
> :wave::wave::wave::wave: now...


_*lane: Congratulations MgtnAgnt... wish you a happy married life mate... :clap2: *_


----------



## singh_26

*Updated List*



nannu said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 
> 1. Dreamerdownunder
> 2. DOL19122012
> 3. Jaiganesh
> 4. vix198424
> 5. Sims
> 6. Mvisa
> 7. Mgthagnt
> 8. HKL
> 9. Dimple1404
> 10. Waiting4Oct
> 11. Kunrit
> 12. Waiting13
> 13. Shiny2013
> 14. Abhisek
> 15. Ms. J
> 16. RVisa190
> 17. Leo
> 18. Geeth
> 19. Preet17
> 20. MHNMJ
> 21. Magicmo
> 22. Manv1983
> 23. Shilga
> 24. Singh_26
> 25. None
> 26. Augu2013
> 27. ABS369
> 28. Sora
> 29. Visapri
> 30.RK
> *
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Suzan
> *


*one out 29 left*


----------



## Amaanisingh

nannu said:


> *Hi All my forum friend, Finally my name is also in GREEN. Got the grant email few minutes back.*
> 
> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 
> 1. KRA
> 2. DOL19122012
> 3. Jaiganesh
> 4. Veena
> 5. Extremeoz
> 6. ChiragB
> 7. Rajk
> 8. Dreamerdownunder
> 9. vix198424
> 10. Roshan
> 11. Ps2013
> 12. Nannu
> 13. Sims
> 14. VRJO
> 15. Mvisa
> 16. aarvee
> 17. srsrsrsr
> 18. Mgthagnt
> 19. Merrylands
> 20. IWROX
> 21. HKJ
> 22. Klight12
> 23. Dimple1404
> 24. Waiting4Oct
> 25. Kunrit
> 26. Waiting13
> 27. Shiny2013
> 28. Abhisek
> 29. Ms. J
> 30. Laksh
> *
> 
> * Others*
> *1. Vjmelb*
> *2. Garry020481*
> *3. Pk*
> *4. NickandEllen*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Meena (msam)
> 2. Suzan
> *



Hey nannu 
God bless you girl..
Today is a big day for forum members..
The one who cheer up all ... Is finally cheering today..
You should buy a pack of laddos and eat one from each forum member side
As all love you ..
Thank you for being there...
But now you have to give your superpower to someone else ..
So that this super energy should be with us all..
So appoint anyone who you think deserves to create super lists like you..
Pleasee as this list do really really works..
And one day i too want to be on it..
Hope you keep checking on us time to time..
Whenever you get bit of time from your ..
OH SO WONDERFUL LIFE. Now!!!
God bless you and your partner..
Have a blissfull life ahead..


----------



## Amaanisingh

VRJO said:


> Nothing in my life was so tough.. this wait makes every thing in the past look easy and FINALLY my* wife"s Visa was granted TODAY*.......
> 
> Saying this dosent make me happy coz its my Right, but relaxed it took a lot from me and From My patient WIFE i am really great-full to GOD for giving me such a patient and understanding wife..
> 
> 
> ITS BEGINNING OF SOME THING NEW>>>>opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::welcome::welcome::welcome:


Congratulations dear
Yes this visa wait makes you go through many tough moments..
But it do strong your bond and love..
You are blessed to have such wonderful wife
May your love grows stronger and stronger everyday.. 
God bless


----------



## aarvee

Congratulations to Nannu, VRJO, Adhy and IWROX. 

Guess the pace of grants is set for the rest of October.

Wishing everyone super fast visa grants!


----------



## abhisek

I guess Singhji, Amanisingh, preet, shilga or Becky should take the ownership of spreadsheet ...or if anyone else would like to...I would have loved to but I only use from mobile so it's a bit difficult for me....anyone else want is most welcome...lets not stop spreadsheet be the most valuable asset of this forum....


----------



## preet17

I just loved the day...every1 is soo happy...we don't no each other but this forum has tied us all together..all are there to share happy and depressing moments..to help & motivate each other in the way they can..feel so good to be a part of this forum..


----------



## preet17

Nannu the task amanisingh has given is like pushtani sampati...parampra, prathista aur( third one I don't remember) of this forum has to go on..&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;

Amanisingh m joking


----------



## Amaanisingh

preet17 said:


> I just loved the day...every1 is soo happy...we don't no each other but this forum has tied us all together..all are there to share happy and depressing moments..to help & motivate each other in the way they can..feel so good to be a part of this forum..


Exactly 
Very well said preet
Though my visa is still far away
But i feel so good for others who got their grants
I dunno anyone but still feel connected..
Today there is such a positivety and happy happy feel here
I keep checking after every half an hr or so..
My husband asks me everyday .. Like.."how are your forum friends"
And i keep him updated about all the grants and news..
Its so exciting to be part of this forum..


----------



## Amaanisingh

preet17 said:


> Nannu the task amanisingh has given is like pushtani sampati...parampra, prathista aur( third one I don't remember) of this forum has to go on..����
> 
> Amanisingh m joking



Oh yeah preet something like that..
Hahah good one.


----------



## kunrit

MgtnAgnt said:


> Yippeeee I am the first to get out of the list now... :clap2: :clap2:
> I got my visa GRANT today.. I am so thankful to SAI RAM... that I got my visa today.. :dance::dance:
> I am sooooooooooooo happy which I cant even express my feelings through words... My long wait is over now... M also flying on SUNDAY !!! lane:lane:
> 
> Congrats to all the forum mates who all got their visa grants(Nannu,iwrox,dyx,aarvee and everyone).. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> AHC has now woke up... May be after my call yesterday they started thinking what exactly they are doing ... and started granting the visa's...
> 
> FULL OF SHOPPING TOMORROW... :car::car::yo:
> 
> I wish that this list should get completed in this month itself..
> My all gud wishes to each and everyone who ever is waiting for their visa...
> 
> 
> :wave::wave::wave::wave: now...


Good bye and all the best friend..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey 
Is there anyone who directly applied for subclass 100


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey
> Is there anyone who directly applied for subclass 100




Hey!!

How are you? Getting your medicals done soon? 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> How are you? Getting your medicals done soon?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky
I am good
How are you
And yes done with the pcc today
And going for medicals tomorrow..


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hi becky
> I am good
> How are you
> And yes done with the pcc today
> And going for medicals tomorrow..



Good!!! I was just checking up 
Good Luck with the medicals. Keep us posted 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bamborabi

*Medicals*



Amaanisingh said:


> Hi becky
> I am good
> How are you
> And yes done with the pcc today
> And going for medicals tomorrow..


Congrats to all those who got their Visa Granted.

Amaani singh ji, can you please let me know after your medicals is done what tests they require us to do for medicals ?

Would also like to ask the same question to other forum members too..


----------



## saras712

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey
> Is there anyone who directly applied for subclass 100


We applied for sc 100 .........6 days after you.


----------



## saras712

nannu said:


> *Hi All my forum friend, Finally my name is also in GREEN. Got the grant email few minutes back.*
> 
> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 
> 1. KRA
> 2. DOL19122012
> 3. Jaiganesh
> 4. Veena
> 5. Extremeoz
> 6. ChiragB
> 7. Rajk
> 8. Dreamerdownunder
> 9. vix198424
> 10. Roshan
> 11. Ps2013
> 12. Nannu
> 13. Sims
> 14. VRJO
> 15. Mvisa
> 16. aarvee
> 17. srsrsrsr
> 18. Mgthagnt
> 19. Merrylands
> 20. IWROX
> 21. HKJ
> 22. Klight12
> 23. Dimple1404
> 24. Waiting4Oct
> 25. Kunrit
> 26. Waiting13
> 27. Shiny2013
> 28. Abhisek
> 29. Ms. J
> 30. Laksh
> *
> 
> * Others*
> *1. Vjmelb*
> *2. Garry020481*
> *3. Pk*
> *4. NickandEllen*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Meena (msam)
> 2. Suzan
> *



Congrets Nannu..we will miss u here with your predictions.lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::violin::violin::violin::tea::tea::tea:


----------



## Dimple1404

God I hope it's my turn today people.... Can anyone here predict the date for me?? lodge in march and in que since July 17 2013


----------



## vsoni88

Hi all,
My Husband hasn't applied yet (we are doing so on Wednesday) but he has answered the medical quesionaire already and has the do for the medical. Should he do this asap before he is asked? Will this speed up his application?

Thanks

Vikki


----------



## Dimple1404

it seems that everyone who got their visa has now gone away from the forum hahhaha, where is everyone???? no one seems to be talking, getting bored here lol


----------



## abhisek

Dimple1404 said:


> God I hope it's my turn today people.... Can anyone here predict the date for me?? lodge in march and in que since July 17 2013


You and me on the same boat...lodged in march and queued in July...probably by the end of this month we might get it...


----------



## Dimple1404

abhisek said:


> You and me on the same boat...lodged in march and queued in July...probably by the end of this month we might get it...


God that long I hope not it's too long


----------



## nannu

Dimple1404 said:


> God I hope it's my turn today people.... Can anyone here predict the date for me?? lodge in march and in que since July 17 2013


Dimple and abhisek you both can expect it anytime this month


----------



## abhisek

Dimple1404 said:


> God that long I hope not it's too long


Mate me too thinking the same but preparing for the worst & hoping for the best...


----------



## Piranha2004

nannu said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 
> 1. Dreamerdownunder
> 2. DOL19122012
> 3. Jaiganesh
> 4. vix198424
> 5. Sims
> 6. Mvisa
> 7. Mgthagnt
> 8. HKL
> 9. Dimple1404
> 10. Waiting4Oct
> 11. Kunrit
> 12. Waiting13
> 13. Shiny2013
> 14. Abhisek
> 15. Ms. J
> 16. RVisa190
> 17. Leo
> 18. Geeth
> 19. Preet17
> 20. MHNMJ
> 21. Magicmo
> 22. Manv1983
> 23. Shilga
> 24. Singh_26
> 25. None
> 26. Augu2013
> 27. ABS369
> 28. Sora
> 29. Visapri
> 30.RK
> *
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Suzan
> *


Why am I still not on the list?


----------



## manv1983

This list is only an indication of how AHC New Delhi works. It is acc to the date of queue of your application. However, there is every chance you can get visa before the people in the list. So just pray pray n pray !!


----------



## anil2k6

I think they are doing it as per date of lodgement. That is what they mention in the email they send too when the file is queued. 

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
:ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## preet17

:bored:


----------



## Dimple1404

god today is so boring, might as well turn off my laptop


----------



## jaiganesh

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey
> Is there anyone who directly applied for subclass 100


Hi amaani yes I had directly applied for subclass 100


----------



## holy12z

*Hello*

Hi,
I am Puneet joined today in this group. My detail are 

We lodged spouse visa 309 on 10 th April 2013, Date of queue is 10th July 2013. Can anyone please guess when we will get visa?


----------



## singh_26

*Visa on the way*



holy12z said:


> Hi,
> I am Puneet joined today in this group. My detail are
> 
> We lodged spouse visa 309 on 10 th April 2013, Date of queue is 10th July 2013. Can anyone please guess when we will get visa?


_*Hi Puneet,
You can expect visa today or by end of next week.*_:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## holy12z

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Puneet,
> You can expect visa today or by end of next week.*_:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Singh!


----------



## augu2013

Thanks nannu & everyone putting me in new visa grant list.

I feel very proud


----------



## Sora

Dimple1404 said:


> god today is so boring, might as well turn off my laptop


Dimple1404 mate keep your hopes high, our visas should not be that far away. Max by next week i think.


----------



## holy12z

augu2013 said:


> Thanks nannu & everyone putting me in new visa grant list.
> 
> I feel very proud


Hi Augu,
Can you please able to provide me your timeline.Thanks!


----------



## augu2013

Hi Holy12z,
My details are already added in SS.

Application is lodged on 21st May & file placed in queue on 10th sept.

Waiting for visa grant!

Hope this helps!


----------



## holy12z

*Spreadsheet*

Hello,
Can anyone tell me please how I can check spreadshee? I am new to this forum. Thanks!


----------



## augu2013

*Hi holy12z*



holy12z said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone tell me please how I can check spreadshee? I am new to this forum. Thanks!


Hi Holy12z,
Here is the link for spreadsheet.

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home


----------



## holy12z

Thanks


----------



## Dimple1404

has anyone received their visa yet???


----------



## augu2013

seems a dry day today :-(


----------



## Amaanisingh

Done with the medicals today..


----------



## singh_26

*Medical's follow up*



Amaanisingh said:


> Done with the medicals today..


_*Hi Amaani,
Congrats for your medical's and just want to inform you please do follow up with hospital whether they uploaded your medical's or not.
call them after 3-4 working days and ask status of your medical's and do ask them whether they uploaded all the medical reports ?
In my case hospital guys misplaced one report and uploaded that misplaced report after a one day of uploading all other report's.*_


----------



## Bamborabi

*Medicals*



Amaanisingh said:


> Done with the medicals today..


Congrats to all those who got their Visa Granted.

Amaani singh ji, can you please let me know what tests they require us to do for medicals ? 

Can you let us know the tests they ask us to take & what is the process.

Would also like to ask the same question to other forum members too..

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## singh_26

*Medical's*



Bamborabi said:


> Congrats to all those who got their Visa Granted.
> 
> Amaani singh ji, can you please let me know what tests they require us to do for medicals ?
> 
> Can you let us know the tests they ask us to take & what is the process.
> 
> Would also like to ask the same question to other forum members too..
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


_*Hi Bamborabi,
Medical test for Male are as follow :
1 ) Blood Test (HIV two tests)
2 ) Eye Test
3) Chest X-ray
4) General Check up ( Blood pressure, weight, height, etc)
5) Urine Test
Hope this helps *_


----------



## Dimple1404

did anyone get grants today??? bloody ahc had a dry day God they are useless


----------



## Amaanisingh

Bamborabi said:


> Congrats to all those who got their Visa Granted.
> 
> Amaani singh ji, can you please let me know what tests they require us to do for medicals ?
> 
> Can you let us know the tests they ask us to take & what is the process.
> 
> Would also like to ask the same question to other forum members too..
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Hello bamborabi
When you will be assigned co they will provide you with a HAP ID..
Without that you can't perform your medicals

When you get your hap id you have to book an appointment with the appointed doctor by australian embassy in your nearest area

You should take these things with you
2 photographs with white background 
Hap id letter
2 passport scans
Form 160
Form 26
Fess 1700/-INR + 790/-INR

Then after all your documents are checked and fees paid
Tests will be done as follows
1.Eye test
2. Height weight picture click
3. Chest x ray
4. Hiv test rapid
5. Urine test
6. Blood pressure
7. Full body examination and consultation

Then your are done..
We have 2 yr old baby girl
Her medicals were as follows 
All papers as same 
Except form 160 is not required for them..
Fees=1700/-INR
Tests
1.Eye checkup
2.Picture Click
3.Height ,weight, head circumference
4.Body examination and consultation


That's all

Things to note..
Please make sure you check your details thoroughly as mine were filled by the staff wrong thrice.. So please be extra careful..as its there routine job they can do mistake but its highly important for us.
And as told by Singh_26 .. Keep a check on them after for a week that they have uploaded your all tests correct and on time..
Hope it helps ..
Its too detailed ..
Excuse for that... hope i din't missed anything


----------



## Amaanisingh

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Amaani,
> Congrats for your medical's and just want to inform you please do follow up with hospital whether they uploaded your medical's or not.
> call them after 3-4 working days and ask status of your medical's and do ask them whether they uploaded all the medical reports ?
> In my case hospital guys misplaced one report and uploaded that misplaced report after a one day of uploading all other report's.*_


Thank you so much Mr singh
I never knew about this.
I thought it's all done..
I will keep check on this..
Highly appreciate your concern..


----------



## Amaanisingh

jaiganesh said:


> Hi amaani yes I had directly applied for subclass 100


Hi jaiganesh
After your file went for final queue .. Did they asked for anymore documents again?


----------



## Amaanisingh

saras712 said:


> We applied for sc 100 .........6 days after you.


Oh good we will wait together ..
Keep updating..


----------



## Bamborabi

*Thank You*



Amaanisingh said:


> Hello bamborabi
> When you will be assigned co they will provide you with a HAP ID..
> Without that you can't perform your medicals
> 
> When you get your hap id you have to book an appointment with the appointed doctor by australian embassy in your nearest area
> 
> You should take these things with you
> 2 photographs with white background
> Hap id letter
> 2 passport scans
> Form 160
> Form 26
> Fess 1700/-INR + 790/-INR
> 
> Then after all your documents are checked and fees paid
> Tests will be done as follows
> 1.Eye test
> 2. Height weight picture click
> 3. Chest x ray
> 4. Hiv test rapid
> 5. Urine test
> 6. Blood pressure
> 7. Full body examination and consultation
> 
> Then your are done..
> We have 2 yr old baby girl
> Her medicals were as follows
> All papers as same
> Except form 160 is not required for them..
> Fees=1700/-INR
> Tests
> 1.Eye checkup
> 2.Picture Click
> 3.Height ,weight, head circumference
> 4.Body examination and consultation
> 
> 
> That's all
> 
> Things to note..
> Please make sure you check your details thoroughly as mine were filled by the staff wrong thrice.. So please be extra careful..as its there routine job they can do mistake but its highly important for us.
> And as told by Singh_26 .. Keep a check on them after for a week that they have uploaded your all tests correct and on time..
> Hope it helps ..
> Its too detailed ..
> Excuse for that... hope i din't missed anything


=====================================================

Thank you Singhji & Ammaniji for your valuable inputs. 

Good luck to all , God Bless those who got Visa this week.

Have a good weekend, looking forward to next week.

Thanks & Warm Regards


----------



## Amaanisingh

Bamborabi said:


> =====================================================
> 
> Thank you Singhji & Ammaniji for your valuable inputs.
> 
> Good luck to all , God Bless those who got Visa this week.
> 
> Have a good weekend, looking forward to next week.
> 
> Thanks & Warm Regards


Good luck too you 
And i forgot to mention about passport .. Take along that with you..


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hello bamborabi
> When you will be assigned co they will provide you with a HAP ID..
> Without that you can't perform your medicals
> 
> When you get your hap id you have to book an appointment with the appointed doctor by australian embassy in your nearest area
> 
> You should take these things with you
> 2 photographs with white background
> Hap id letter
> 2 passport scans
> Form 160
> Form 26
> Fess 1700/-INR + 790/-INR
> 
> Then after all your documents are checked and fees paid
> Tests will be done as follows
> 1.Eye test
> 2. Height weight picture click
> 3. Chest x ray
> 4. Hiv test rapid
> 5. Urine test
> 6. Blood pressure
> 7. Full body examination and consultation
> 
> Then your are done..
> We have 2 yr old baby girl
> Her medicals were as follows
> All papers as same
> Except form 160 is not required for them..
> Fees=1700/-INR
> Tests
> 1.Eye checkup
> 2.Picture Click
> 3.Height ,weight, head circumference
> 4.Body examination and consultation
> 
> 
> That's all
> 
> Things to note..
> Please make sure you check your details thoroughly as mine were filled by the staff wrong thrice.. So please be extra careful..as its there routine job they can do mistake but its highly important for us.
> And as told by Singh_26 .. Keep a check on them after for a week that they have uploaded your all tests correct and on time..
> Hope it helps ..
> Its too detailed ..
> Excuse for that... hope i din't missed anything



Congrats on getting the medicals done. Now you can relax.
Also I wanted to point out something that could be important;
Carry extra cash as the fees varies from centre to centre. 
That's all! Kudos on the post Amaanisingh, very informative.


Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jaiganesh

Amaanisingh said:


> Hi jaiganesh
> After your file went for final queue .. Did they asked for anymore documents again?


Nope they just informed me to wait . Nothing more than that


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Congrats on getting the medicals done. Now you can relax.
> Also I wanted to point out something that could be important;
> Carry extra cash as the fees varies from centre to centre.
> That's all! Kudos on the post Amaanisingh, very informative.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky 
How r u?
Yeah it feels good..
But now the countdown starts
Everyday will be a wait of life..
And thank you.. I actually went 2 times for it.. 
Dat is why it was in such a brief..


----------



## zoya13

its been over 197 days....still waiting... hope this week comes with some good news. 
best of luck to all


----------



## detonator1961

Good Day Guys,

I am new to this forum. How do I enter my details in ss? I filled out the form on on new visa timelinw website and not sure why its not appearing on ss. Does someone has to enter the data manually?


----------



## nannu

detonator1961 said:


> Good Day Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. How do I enter my details in ss? I filled out the form on on new visa timelinw website and not sure why its not appearing on ss. Does someone has to enter the data manually?


Welcome to the forum!!!

I'll enter your details in the ss, in some time.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey is the pcc from regional passport offc And pcc from local police station have any diffrnc??


----------



## preet17

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey is the pcc from regional passport offc And pcc from local police station have any diffrnc??


Yes amaani u require pcc from passport office not from local police station as its not acceptable by immigration..


----------



## preet17

The difference is pcc from local police station is by SHO while other is by passport officer


----------



## Amaanisingh

Oh oh..
I did mistake thn.. My dad in law is in police department.. 
He got it for me soon..v thot it will work..
But i dint knew d diffrn
But i just read my co letter .. Dere is specialy mentnd about regional passport offc.. Which clickd my mind and i asked here..
Thankk youuu so much for clearing it preet..
I ll mk it done by monday..


----------



## preet17

N amaani I've noticed that u r frm amritsar too..the thing is u will get ur pcc from mall road office n they will not allow u to enter in without appointment..so better way is to go ranjit avenue passport office n get walk in authority from officer n make sure u get all ur papers because they will not give u token otherwise..with that authority u can go straightaway to mall road office..may be you know about this..


----------



## detonator1961

I would just like to mention that I have applied visa for my fiancee and subclass is 300 Prospective Marriage Visa. Please indicate that in ss. The timeline mentioned on AH Delhi website is same for 300 and 309. 

Nannu is it only you who can add and update data in ss?


----------



## Amaanisingh

preet17 said:


> N amaani I've noticed that u r frm amritsar too..the thing is u will get ur pcc from mall road office n they will not allow u to enter in without appointment..so better way is to go ranjit avenue passport office n get walk in authority from officer n make sure u get all ur papers because they will not give u token otherwise..with that authority u can go straightaway to mall road office..may be you know about this..


Yeah u are right..
I know this procedure..
You know last year i got my pcc done from passport offc only ..
But this time someone sd procedure is changed so i thot myb thats the thing.. 
But as i signed the forms i knew sumthing is wrong..
But anyways now i know.. And yes dear i know the procedure..
Thank you for explaining thou..


----------



## Amaanisingh

preet17 said:


> N amaani I've noticed that u r frm amritsar too..the thing is u will get ur pcc from mall road office n they will not allow u to enter in without appointment..so better way is to go ranjit avenue passport office n get walk in authority from officer n make sure u get all ur papers because they will not give u token otherwise..with that authority u can go straightaway to mall road office..may be you know about this..


Hey preet
Are you from amritsar too??


----------



## preet17

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey preet
> Are you from amritsar too??[/QUO
> 
> Yes amaani my inlaws are in amritsar..but basically m from ludhiana..


----------



## preet17

detonator1961 said:


> I would just like to mention that I have applied visa for my fiancee and subclass is 300 Prospective Marriage Visa. Please indicate that in ss. The timeline mentioned on AH Delhi website is same for 300 and 309.
> 
> Nannu is it only you who can add and update data in ss?


Hi detonator..warm welcome to the forum..
https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home 
That's the link where u can update your details in SS.. Its not possible for anyone to update ur details in SS till u mention ur date of lodgement, case officer assigned date and date of queue..

I hope that helps you..


----------



## singh_26

*Pcc*



Amaanisingh said:


> Yeah u are right..
> I know this procedure..
> You know last year i got my pcc done from passport offc only ..
> But this time someone sd procedure is changed so i thot myb thats the thing..
> But as i signed the forms i knew sumthing is wrong..
> But anyways now i know.. And yes dear i know the procedure..
> Thank you for explaining thou..


Hi Amaani,

As you mentioned in your thread you know procedure of PCC.
But if you have any doubt please read this thread posted by nannu. And you need to pay fees by cash.



nannu said:


> Hi Balhary,
> 
> You dont have to wait for 14 days, PCC applicants are allowed to Walk-in:
> 
> Here is the procedure to apply for PCC:
> 
> 1) Fill the Online PCC Application at https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink
> 
> 2) Submit the online form and get the Application Reference Number (ARN) (*This should be atleast one day before you walk-in to the Passport Seva Kender, don't walk-in the same day*)
> There is a Fee that you will have to pay (around INR 500, not sure of the exact amount)
> 
> 3) Print the a copy of the online form with the Application Reference Number (ARN)
> 
> 4)Walk-in to the PSK, at least one day *AFTER* you fill the online form and get ARN *(Don't go to the PSK the same day)*
> 
> 5) Take the following documents:
> 
> *If you address is same as the one in the Passport:*
> A) Old passport in original,
> B) Self-attested photocopy of first two and last two pages including ECR/Non-ECR page
> C) Self-attested photocopy of page of observation (if any).
> 
> *If you address is different from the one in the Passport:*
> A) Old passport in original,
> B) Self-attested photocopy of first two and last two pages including ECR/Non-ECR page
> C) Self-attested photocopy of page of observation (if any).
> D) Proof of Present Address (Water, Electricity, Telephone (Landline or Postpaid Bill, Aadhaar Card, ration card, Voter Card etc)
> 
> *Links for your Reference:*
> https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink
> Online Form Submission : Apply Online : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva
> Documents Required : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva
> http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnli...hmentAdvisorSub?subDocID=7001&confirmDOB=7001
> 
> This is the procedure I followed when i applied for my PCC in December. There is a Fee that you will have to pay (around INR 500, not sure of the exact amount), Also I dont remember How I paid the fee, cash or online payment, I guess it was cash when I went to the PSK.
> 
> Hope this will help and save some time for you.


----------



## Amaanisingh

singh_26 said:


> Hi Amaani,
> 
> As you mentioned in your thread you know procedure of PCC.
> But if you have any doubt please read this thread posted by nannu. And you need to pay fees by cash.


Yes i did the same last time ..
But this time .. Someone from my dad's offc told us the procedure is changed..
Taking his advice into consideration which was my stupidity i went for that pcc
But while all the procedure ...i knew something was not right
And i even asked them about this being the right one..
And all were saying yes this is the one..
I shouldn't be believing clerks..
They always give lame advice..
Anyways its not late.. I ll go for it on monday..
And thank you singh for your concern..


----------



## jaiganesh

in absence of nanu can anyone tell me who is updating the SS. I found SS is yet to update.
anyone interested shall be highly appreciated


----------



## manv1983

jaiganesh said:


> in absence of nanu can anyone tell me who is updating the SS. I found SS is yet to update.
> anyone interested shall be highly appreciated


Not sure, who is updating !! Although I have msged her to request , If she is not interested in doing , I can take her work, But I am still waiting for her response !!

May be one of Singh's Knows anything about it ??


----------



## Amaanisingh

manv1983 said:


> Not sure, who is updating !! Although I have msged her to request , If she is not interested in doing , I can take her work, But I am still waiting for her response !!
> 
> May be one of Singh's Knows anything about it ??


Nope...
I dunno anything..
Ask mr singh about it..
Nannu gona fly today..
So she must appoint someone soon..


----------



## singh_26

*Spread sheet*



Amaanisingh said:


> Nope...
> I dunno anything..
> Ask mr singh about it..
> Nannu gona fly today..
> So she must appoint someone soon..


_*Hi All,
I do not have any information or rights to edit SS.
I think even Nannu also only have right to edit the SS which Our main SS administrator Srvj gave her and Nannu do not have right to pass or give edit rights to anyone else. Just wait guys Nannu will update us about SS once she will get settle in australia.
Hope this helps*_


----------



## detonator1961

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi All,
> I do not have any information or rights to edit SS.
> I think even Nannu also only have right to edit the SS which Our main SS administrator Srvj gave her and Nannu do not have right to pass or give edit rights to anyone else. Just wait guys Nannu will update us about SS once she will get settle in australia.
> Hope this helps*_


Are we saying there is nonone else except nannu who can update ss?


----------



## Dimple1404

Im more worried about my wife visa then the ss, so should you guys, that is only guideline forum members, remember as long as you notify the other member's the date the visa was granted and provide dol and date in queue, that is all we really need.

I pray that people who are waiting to see their love ones for Diwali will get it soon.


----------



## kunrit

ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## saras712

*No Co Yet*

Hi All

Called AHC two time regarding Allocation of case officer.....17 Week (111 days).......when lodged said 10-12 week.....same tape from operator.....well within time frame.Called global feedback for complain they also saying same wait for case officer:flame::flame::flame::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## detonator1961

*Guys,

My DOL for subclass 300 Propective Marriage visa is 1/8/13. According to this forum average days for CO assignment is 57 days. Its been more than 80 days and I have not been assigned a CO. I lodged the application at VFS chandigarh. 

Is it normal to take so much time to get a CO assigned? Should I contact AHC Delhi to get update on my application or its too soon?:shocked:

Also does someone know how come some people in ss have CO assigned in 2-3 days. BIZARRE!*


----------



## saras712

detonator1961 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My DOL for subclass 300 Propective Marriage visa is 1/8/13. According to this forum average days for CO assignment is 57 days. Its been more than 80 days and I have not been assigned a CO. I lodged the application at VFS chandigarh.
> 
> Is it normal to take so much time to get a CO assigned? Should I contact AHC Delhi to get update on my application or its too soon?:shocked:
> 
> Also does someone know how come some people in ss have CO assigned in 2-3 days. BIZARRE!


 My friend I have 111 days....no co


----------



## singh_26

*CO*



saras712 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Called AHC two time regarding Allocation of case officer.....17 Week (111 days).......when lodged said 10-12 week.....same tape from operator.....well within time frame.Called global feedback for complain they also saying same wait for case officer:flame::flame::flame::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:





detonator1961 said:


> *Guys,
> 
> My DOL for subclass 300 Propective Marriage visa is 1/8/13. According to this forum average days for CO assignment is 57 days. Its been more than 80 days and I have not been assigned a CO. I lodged the application at VFS chandigarh.
> 
> Is it normal to take so much time to get a CO assigned? Should I contact AHC Delhi to get update on my application or its too soon?:shocked:
> 
> Also does someone know how come some people in ss have CO assigned in 2-3 days. BIZARRE!*


_*Hi Saras712 & detonator 1961,

Saras you are near to get CO assigned just wait this week you will here something from your CO.

detonator1961 you are right as per SS average days to get CO assigned is 57 days but if you observe from the same SS AHC change there procedure of working so people who lodged their application after Mid May will get CO assigned only after 12 weeks so wait for some more days at least 25 because you only completed 80 days. hope this helps
*_


----------



## zoya13

i think these AHC ppl are probably dozing on their desks, instead of dispatching visa grant letters !!!


----------



## detonator1961

*CO Assignment Procedure*

*My explanation for people who got CO in 2 days:

Courier Delivered
Courier recieved 
Reciepient forgot to store the file & left in kitchen.
CO came for lunch..wasted from last night probabily winging about something. Then he/she realises that they have not done any work since last month. He decides to take a case and suddney saw a new courier near the fridge. He opened up and decides... what the hell...lets take this case thinking now he wont have to go to file storage area and then sort and pick a file acc to dol. 

TRUE STORY!:clap2:*


----------



## Bamborabi

*CO not assigned*



singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Saras712 & detonator 1961,
> 
> Saras you are near to get CO assigned just wait this week you will here something from your CO.
> 
> detonator1961 you are right as per SS average days to get CO assigned is 57 days but if you observe from the same SS AHC change there procedure of working so people who lodged their application after Mid May will get CO assigned only after 12 weeks so wait for some more days at least 25 because you only completed 80 days. hope this helps
> *_


=====================================================

Hello Sarasji

I am also waiting for CO to be assigned. Its 102 days now already & counting.
I hope I get CO assigned soon.

Is there any way we can get an answer for AHC guys as to exactly when we would get a CO assigned ? 

Yes, its strange how some people as per SS have got CO assigned in 2-3 days.
This is really absurd, no logic at all. How come people who have applied 2 months later get CO assigned before other people who have applied before them ?

Thanks
Bamborabi


----------



## holy12z

*Hello*



Dimple1404 said:


> Im more worried about my wife visa then the ss, so should you guys, that is only guideline forum members, remember as long as you notify the other member's the date the visa was granted and provide dol and date in queue, that is all we really need.
> 
> I pray that people who are waiting to see their love ones for Diwali will get it soon.


Hi Dimple,
Can I please know your case officer name?Our case officer is Preeti and doq is 10 th July,dol is 10th April.Thanks!


----------



## detonator1961

Bamborabi said:


> =====================================================
> 
> Hello Sarasji
> 
> I am also waiting for CO to be assigned. Its 102 days now already & counting.
> I hope I get CO assigned soon.
> 
> Is there any way we can get an answer for AHC guys as to exactly when we would get a CO assigned ?
> 
> Yes, its strange how some people as per SS have got CO assigned in 2-3 days.
> This is really absurd, no logic at all. How come people who have applied 2 months later get CO assigned before other people who have applied before them ?
> 
> Thanks
> Bamborabi



Bamborabi

My explanation for people who got CO in 2 days:

Courier Delivered
Courier recieved 
Reciepient forgot to store the file & left in kitchen.
CO came for lunch..wasted from last night probabily winging about something. Then he/she realises that they have not done any work since last month. He decides to take a case and suddney saw a new courier near the fridge. He opened up and decides... what the hell...lets take this case thinking now he wont have to go to file storage area and then sort and pick a file acc to dol. 

TRUE STORY!


----------



## Dimple1404

holy12z said:


> Hi Dimple,
> Can I please know your case officer name?Our case officer is Preeti and doq is 10 th July,dol is 10th April.Thanks!


Case officer is preeti arora, dol was 19 march 2013, doq was 16 july 2013

Thanks


----------



## Bamborabi

detonator1961 said:


> Bamborabi
> 
> My explanation for people who got CO in 2 days:
> 
> Courier Delivered
> Courier recieved
> Reciepient forgot to store the file & left in kitchen.
> CO came for lunch..wasted from last night probabily winging about something. Then he/she realises that they have not done any work since last month. He decides to take a case and suddney saw a new courier near the fridge. He opened up and decides... what the hell...lets take this case thinking now he wont have to go to file storage area and then sort and pick a file acc to dol.
> 
> TRUE STORY!


========================================================
Lol..funny story

Sneha Chavan,AMJ, Mrs Rana.

Have any of you got a CO assigned ? If so please respond. Look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks
Bamborabi


----------



## sindhuma

*subclass 309, 100*

Date of lodgement 23rd april 2013
CO assigned 25th june 2013
Medicals done 2nd july
Queued for final decision 17 july


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hi all
Those going for pcc
Have some spare days ..
As i din't knew procedure is chanfed from last year
Now you have to go for appointment first then they appoint you some day it can be after 2 weeks or more than that..
Its upon you to request them to assign recent date...
I got it for 25 oct on requesting him ..
Have to wait for another week to submit my papers..;(
This procedure is in amritsar..
I don't know about other cities..
Maybe they have some other process..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hi all
Those going for pcc
Have some spare days ..
As i din't knew procedure is chanfed from last year
Now you have to go for appointment first then they appoint you some day it can be after 2 weeks or more than that..
Its upon you to request them to assign recent date...
I got it for 25 oct on requesting him ..
Have to wait for another week to submit my papers..;(
This procedure is in amritsar..
I don't know about other cities..
Maybe they have some other process..


----------



## preet17

Amaanisingh said:


> Hi all
> Those going for pcc
> Have some spare days ..
> As i din't knew procedure is chanfed from last year
> Now you have to go for appointment first then they appoint you some day it can be after 2 weeks or more than that..
> Its upon you to request them to assign recent date...
> I got it for 25 oct on requesting him ..
> Have to wait for another week to submit my papers..;(
> This procedure is in amritsar..
> I don't know about other cities..
> Maybe they have some other process..


Hi amaani...
That's what I told u if you've visited ranjit avenue before you would've got walk in authority which let u straightaway entry in passport office..but may be this thing changed as well..


----------



## Amaanisingh

preet17 said:


> Hi amaani...
> That's what I told u if you've visited ranjit avenue before you would've got walk in authority which let u straightaway entry in passport office..but may be this thing changed as well..


Yeah they now appoint a day..
Last year it was just a nannu mentioned in her pist just fill the form and get arn no and u can straightway walk to mall road offc..
But now you have to get token no first..
Thn wait for ur token no and then that offier who dont even see your papers gives you date ...
I requested n got earlier else he was giving me 1 nov...


----------



## singh_26

*Pcc*



Amaanisingh said:


> Hi all
> Those going for pcc
> Have some spare days ..
> As i din't knew procedure is chanfed from last year
> Now you have to go for appointment first then they appoint you some day it can be after 2 weeks or more than that..
> Its upon you to request them to assign recent date...
> I got it for 25 oct on requesting him ..
> Have to wait for another week to submit my papers..;(
> This procedure is in amritsar..
> I don't know about other cities..
> Maybe they have some other process..


_*hi 
please check again it willl not take much time. for PCC you do not need to take appointment*_


----------



## singh_26

*Pcc*



Amaanisingh said:


> Hi all
> Those going for pcc
> Have some spare days ..
> As i din't knew procedure is chanfed from last year
> Now you have to go for appointment first then they appoint you some day it can be after 2 weeks or more than that..
> Its upon you to request them to assign recent date...
> I got it for 25 oct on requesting him ..
> Have to wait for another week to submit my papers..;(
> This procedure is in amritsar..
> I don't know about other cities..
> Maybe they have some other process..


_*Hi Amaani,
Please check the links which i posted yesterday on forum for pcc.*_


----------



## preet17

singh_26 said:


> _*hi
> please check again it willl not take much time. for PCC you do not need to take appointment*_


Hi Singh 

We need to take an appointment for PCC as well..before it wasn't necessary but now they ve changed...


----------



## Dimple1404

any grants yet people????


----------



## preet17

Amaanisingh said:


> Yeah they now appoint a day..
> Last year it was just a nannu mentioned in her pist just fill the form and get arn no and u can straightway walk to mall road offc..
> But now you have to get token no first..
> Thn wait for ur token no and then that offier who dont even see your papers gives you date ...
> I requested n got earlier else he was giving me 1 nov...


Seriously they change rules every second...


----------



## singh_26

*Pcc*



preet17 said:


> Seriously they change rules every second...


_*Hi Preet17,
'this is not AHC it is Indian government who changed their rules to provide PCC but as per my knowledge there is no such thing like appointment for PCC their authorities might don't know that for Pcc it will only take 1-2 hours to issue it to the person who required it. just you need to take printout of form when you apply online on passport seva Kendra site there they mentioned that for Pcc you do not required any appointment just take printout of the same page in which you mentioned your details.
first you make log in id on the passport seva Kendra site then just fill the details of your passport. thats it. please Amaani check again. you are loosing your time. it doesn't matter to anyone else except you*_


----------



## chinchen

What??!!
Do you get a CO on a prospective marriage visa?
is it reasonable to wait over 6 months and hear no word? ?

I'm starting to get worried, we've sent two mails asking to the progress and why they haven't asked us for a police and medical clearance, and got a "wait 12 months then talk to us" reply..


----------



## preet17

Singh m not saying whatever u said is not right the thing I've been through this n without appointment they don't let anyone enter inside passport office..what u said was applicable before but not these days.. N pcc is issued on the same date of appointment..n u misunderstood me while I was talking about rules ivent mentioned AHC there...

M not misguiding any one here..m saying according to what I've experienced so that no1 waste their time..


----------



## Amaanisingh

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Preet17,
> 'this is not AHC it is Indian government who changed their rules to provide PCC but as per my knowledge there is no such thing like appointment for PCC their authorities might don't know that for Pcc it will only take 1-2 hours to issue it to the person who required it. just you need to take printout of form when you apply online on passport seva Kendra site there they mentioned that for Pcc you do not required any appointment just take printout of the same page in which you mentioned your details.
> first you make log in id on the passport seva Kendra site then just fill the details of your passport. thats it. please Amaani check again. you are loosing your time. it doesn't matter to anyone else except you*_


Hey singh
Thank you for your concern..
I was confused too about this whole appointment thing
But then now i called superintendent officer at passport office..
He is known to my dad in law..
He saying that yes procedure is changed you have to get that appointment stamp..


----------



## Amaanisingh

preet17 said:


> Singh m not saying whatever u said is not right the thing I've been through this n without appointment they don't let anyone enter inside passport office..what u said was applicable before but not these days.. N pcc is issued on the same date of appointment..n u misunderstood me while I was talking about rules ivent mentioned AHC there...
> 
> M not misguiding any one here..m saying according to what I've experienced so that no1 waste their time..


Yes preet you are rite at your place appointment is required now
And singh is right too as earlier it was without any appointment hassles..
As i applied in nov last year without apponmnt..


----------



## manv1983

Amaanisingh said:


> Yes preet you are rite at your place appointment is required now
> And singh is right too as earlier it was without any appointment hassles..
> As i applied in nov last year without apponmnt..


Not sure abt other cities but for Pcc in amritsar they ask for appointment from ranjit avenue branch n then they issue the PCC, and moreover it is so overcrowded that appointments get open online at 5 pm everyday n finish in 20 sec. So only a professional like agents can take the apoointment easily . In my wife case I paid agent 1000 rs just to click button coz it was so fast that it goes off so quickly even though u know how to do it !!


----------



## abhisek

Very frustrating....don't have any words to explain the pain... The worst part is not being systematic so it's difficult to guess the pattern...wait wait and wait...


----------



## detonator1961

chinchen said:


> What??!!
> Do you get a CO on a prospective marriage visa?
> is it reasonable to wait over 6 months and hear no word? ?
> 
> I'm starting to get worried, we've sent two mails asking to the progress and why they haven't asked us for a police and medical clearance, and got a "wait 12 months then talk to us" reply..


Hey chinchen,

Did you apply for subclass 300 visa in israel or in india? I guess timeline will be different for israel as for india its 7 months. What is your date of lodgement?


----------



## Bamborabi

*CO not assigned*

Just spoke to AHC delhi & enquired abt the status of my Application & why CO not yet assigned (almost 15 weeks Over).

The Operator said they are experiencing high Volumes & are aware of the situation, processing times for Visa application have increased, its taking more time for getting Visa grants. Also, lady said CO assignment could take 16-18 weeks.

Anyone here in this forum who have applied in the month of June/July who are yet to get a CO assigned ? please let us know & share info here

Thanks


----------



## detonator1961

Bamborabi said:


> Just spoke to AHC delhi & enquired abt the status of my Application & why CO not yet assigned (almost 15 weeks Over).
> 
> The Operator said they are experiencing high Volumes & are aware of the situation, processing times for Visa application have increased, its taking more time for getting Visa grants. Also, lady said CO assignment could take 16-18 weeks.
> 
> Anyone here in this forum who have applied in the month of June/July who are yet to get a CO assigned ? please let us know & share info here
> 
> Thanks


When you rang AHC, did they check your file reference number to see whats the status in their system or they just said high volume of files thing without even checking?


----------



## Bamborabi

detonator1961 said:


> When you rang AHC, did they check your file reference number to see whats the status in their system or they just said high volume of files thing without even checking?


=============================================

They checked my details & got back. But really these AHC people are either really busy or not busy (not doing work)

Dont know which one , but I feel they are a bit slow


----------



## Dimple1404

come on AHC give us our grants


----------



## holy12z

*In the same boat*



Dimple1404 said:


> Case officer is preeti arora, dol was 19 march 2013, doq was 16 july 2013
> 
> Thanks


Hey Dimple,
We are in the same boat buddy. Both of us have same case officer and our date of queue has only 7 days difference. I am in a big hope that they will grant visa this week. I checked Preeti Arora cases in ss and found that last one granted is on 16 th oct with doq 2nd July.


----------



## chinchen

detonator1961 said:


> Hey chinchen,
> 
> Did you apply for subclass 300 visa in israel or in india? I guess timeline will be different for israel as for india its 7 months. What is your date of lodgement?


Hi!
We applied in Israel , on June 4th. for 309 - fiance vise
No co yet and haven't asked to have medical tests or police clearance:clock:

I think it can be different but 6 months and no word?! im worried.. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## waiting13

does anyone has isha babbar as co??? how is she??? I mean does she respond to email???


----------



## Bamborabi

Sneha Chavan, Mrs Rana , AMJ , Jayesh Kumar. Are you guys still waiting for a CO to be assigned ? Please let us know if you guys have any update.

P.S: addressed to the above mentioned folks.

Just want to check if these guys are on the forum or not.


----------



## kunrit

abhisek said:


> Very frustrating....don't have any words to explain the pain... The worst part is not being systematic so it's difficult to guess the pattern...wait wait and wait...



Hey buddy!! have sent you a message, please check.


----------



## Bamborabi

Sneha.Chavan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this Forum... My DOL - 11 July 2013. I have submitted my PCC and Medical Report before hand. Havnt got CO yet. How many Days it takes to get CO. ?
> 
> 
> Sneha


================ =========================================
Sneha Ji,

Any update on your Visa application ? Have you been assigned a CO as yet ?
Kindly share any information you have.

Do keep us updated.

Thanks
Bamborabi


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi Everyone,

My sister-in-law got her CO Ms Sharma's email on 15th October for Evidence of contact made before her marriage and to do her medicals which we did today. Now, assuming it reaches AHC, Delhi by tomorrow or the day after, how long will it take for her file to be queued. Is it done once the SCO is assigned? Please help me out..i am new to this.


----------



## Becky26

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My sister-in-law got her CO Ms Sharma's email on 15th October for Evidence of contact made before her marriage and to do her medicals which we did today. Now, assuming it reaches AHC, Delhi by tomorrow or the day after, how long will it take for her file to be queued. Is it done once the SCO is assigned? Please help me out..i am new to this.


Hey Rocky Balboa,

How long your sister-in-law's file will take to get to the final queue depends on when her medicals clear, which in most of the cases with no complications takes maximum 10 working days. And if they unfortunately happen to get stuck in some sort of backlog then we're talking about 4 months.

After the medicals receive a green light, it is upto the case officer when he/she forwards the file to the Senior Case Officer. In some cases the files have been queued on the same dae on which the additional documents have been recieved by AHC. It is all upto the discretion of your CO and your case.

Hope this helps.
Good luck to your sister-in-law.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*It's Coming Soon!*



Dimple1404 said:


> Case officer is preeti arora, dol was 19 march 2013, doq was 16 july 2013
> 
> Thanks


Hi Dimple1404,

Don't worry, your visa grant is just around the corner :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the last visa grant was Nannu's; and she was in queue for 111 days. As per the new time frame of visa grant after the file has been sent to the SCO increased to maximum of 120 days, you might have a to wait for another couple of weeks max.

Although I wish you all the luck and hope you get your visa tomorrow.
Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Dimple1404 said:


> Case officer is preeti arora, dol was 19 march 2013, doq was 16 july 2013
> 
> Thanks





holy12z said:


> Hey Dimple,
> We are in the same boat buddy. Both of us have same case officer and our date of queue has only 7 days difference. I am in a big hope that they will grant visa this week. I checked Preeti Arora cases in ss and found that last one granted is on 16 th oct with doq 2nd July.





I have the same Case Officer and I haven't heard from her since July 24th,2013; that was when she emailed me my HAP ID requesting to get the medicals done. 
I have called the Medical Centre where my tests were done to check if the results were sent off or not. They said that they cannot disclose this information as it is "Confidential". And I'm thinking, its my freaking reports and they can't even tell me if they have been submitted or not.

Then to check my medical report status, my husband emailed my CO to check what the go is with processing and how far things have gotten.
Email send 17 working days ago...still no reply. When in fact the computerised email response says that my CO will get back to me in max 7 working days. 

Then after 17 days when my husband (he is in India with me) tried to call AHC, their computerized phone message said that he should call VFS Helpline if we have any queries regarding a Partner Visa Application which has already been submitted; so he called VFS, and after 35 minutes of being put on hold to wait for a customer service executive, the operator says that he has no idea whats happeneing with my file and has no clue about my medicals and asked my husband to call AHC.

I mean, this process is no better than an India Government Office. One gets sent from one desk to another and one office to another. Pretty much after so many phone calls and emails the result of my husband and my inquiry is a BIG FAT ZERO!!

So what I think, is hasseling them is not going to do you any good. They are worse than an Indian Government Office. Atleast people know how things work there.
Here no one has a clue how they work, People are paying such big fees, which keeps increasing every 3 to 6 months. Their fees goes up and their service goes to %^&*.

Just wait for your turn. They are not going to do anything special for anyone. Doesn't matter what the applicants are going through.
We are just a file for them.

Hope this helps.
Good Luck,
Becky


----------



## nannu

chinchen said:


> What??!!
> Do you get a CO on a prospective marriage visa?
> is it reasonable to wait over 6 months and hear no word? ?
> 
> I'm starting to get worried, we've sent two mails asking to the progress and why they haven't asked us for a police and medical clearance, and got a "wait 12 months then talk to us" reply..


Hi Chinchen, this thread is for Partner visa application submitted at New Delhi for Indian and Nepali Applicants. Post on this forum may not be able to help you much.


----------



## nannu

Bamborabi said:


> =====================================================
> 
> Hello Sarasji
> 
> I am also waiting for CO to be assigned. Its 102 days now already & counting.
> I hope I get CO assigned soon.
> 
> Is there any way we can get an answer for AHC guys as to exactly when we would get a CO assigned ?
> 
> Yes, its strange how some people as per SS have got CO assigned in 2-3 days.
> This is really absurd, no logic at all. How come people who have applied 2 months later get CO assigned before other people who have applied before them ?
> 
> Thanks
> Bamborabi





detonator1961 said:


> Bamborabi
> 
> My explanation for people who got CO in 2 days:
> 
> Courier Delivered
> Courier recieved
> Reciepient forgot to store the file & left in kitchen.
> CO came for lunch..wasted from last night probabily winging about something. Then he/she realises that they have not done any work since last month. He decides to take a case and suddney saw a new courier near the fridge. He opened up and decides... what the hell...lets take this case thinking now he wont have to go to file storage area and then sort and pick a file acc to dol.
> 
> TRUE STORY!


Hi Bamborabi and detonator

Here is my understanding of why some users got COs in 2-3 days. This may not be as interesting as detonator's explanation but it is for sure more logical.

This change in procedure was obeserved from later half of July.




nannu said:


> In that case I think they have changed the procedure:
> 
> Earlier the procedure was:
> Apply
> Wait for 10-Weeks for CO assigned
> CO assigned
> CO completes review of application, sends HAP-ID for Medicals,
> Medicals done
> Wait for Medical Clearance - 2days to 4 months
> File in Queue - 2-3 months,
> 
> Now they are doing
> Apply
> CO assigned (within a week)
> CO sends HAP-ID for Medical
> Medicals done
> Wait for Medical Clearance and CO to complete review of application (I guess now 10-12 weeks waiting period for CO assignment has been merged with medical clearance waiting period)
> File in Queue - 2-3 months,
> 
> I am assuming, Now they have stated asking for Medicals before the CO actually starts review of your applications, this will hopefully :fingerscrossed: save time for those applicants whose medicals go more manual clearance or are referred.


----------



## nannu

detonator1961 said:


> *Guys,
> 
> My DOL for subclass 300 Propective Marriage visa is 1/8/13. According to this forum average days for CO assignment is 57 days. Its been more than 80 days and I have not been assigned a CO. I lodged the application at VFS chandigarh.
> 
> Is it normal to take so much time to get a CO assigned? Should I contact AHC Delhi to get update on my application or its too soon?:shocked:
> 
> Also does someone know how come some people in ss have CO assigned in 2-3 days. BIZARRE!*



Hi detonator1961,

Please don't set your expectations based on the averages in the SS. That calculated from 6 months data. the process and timelines keep changing at AHC. 

You are August applicant so according to the new trend you should have been contacted by your CO in about 2 week from DOL. 

Did you apply directly or through an Agent?
If you applied though Agent then check with them, they may have received some notification from CO?

If you applied directly then try calling AHC at 011-41221000 and then press 1 & 2 after you get connected. You may have to hold for a long time 10-30 mins. 
(Don't go to option 3 which is for Partner visa but only plays the recorded message)

The reason why some user in the SS got CO in 2-3 days is;




nannu said:


> In that case I think they have changed the procedure:
> 
> Earlier the procedure was:
> Apply
> Wait for 10-Weeks for CO assigned
> CO assigned
> CO completes review of application, sends HAP-ID for Medicals,
> Medicals done
> Wait for Medical Clearance - 2days to 4 months
> File in Queue - 2-3 months,
> 
> Now they are doing
> Apply
> CO assigned (within a week)
> CO sends HAP-ID for Medical
> Medicals done
> Wait for Medical Clearance and CO to complete review of application (I guess now 10-12 weeks waiting period for CO assignment has been merged with medical clearance waiting period)
> File in Queue - 2-3 months,
> 
> I am assuming, Now they have stated asking for Medicals before the CO actually starts review of your applications, this will hopefully :fingerscrossed: save time for those applicants whose medicals go more manual clearance or are referred.


This change in procedure is however not going to change the overall processing time.

Disclaimer:
This is my personal opinion, may be different for AHC's actual procedures.


----------



## nannu

manv1983 said:


> Not sure, who is updating !! Although I have msged her to request , If she is not interested in doing , I can take her work, But I am still waiting for her response !!
> 
> May be one of Singh's Knows anything about it ??


Hey, I replied to your message.


----------



## nannu

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi All,
> I do not have any information or rights to edit SS.
> I think even Nannu also only have right to edit the SS which Our main SS administrator Srvj gave her and Nannu do not have right to pass or give edit rights to anyone else. Just wait guys Nannu will update us about SS once she will get settle in australia.
> Hope this helps*_


Hi All,

Singh is right, I only have permissions to edit the SS. I can not give edit rights to anyone.

For all those who are interested in taking up the SS work, please send a message to SRVJ. He is owner and administrator of the SS.

Nannu


----------



## Amaanisingh

nannu said:


> Hey, I replied to your message.


Hey naanu..
How was your flight??
Howz the feeling afterr longg reunion..
Howz australia treatin you??
Good luck for your new start..
Sorry fo soo many questns..


----------



## Amaanisingh

manv1983 said:


> Not sure abt other cities but for Pcc in amritsar they ask for appointment from ranjit avenue branch n then they issue the PCC, and moreover it is so overcrowded that appointments get open online at 5 pm everyday n finish in 20 sec. So only a professional like agents can take the apoointment easily . In my wife case I paid agent 1000 rs just to click button coz it was so fast that it goes off so quickly even though u know how to do it !!


Hey manv1983
You paid 1000 bucks for appointment..
You need not to..
Just reach ranjit avenue offc before 9 they distribute tokens there and after tgat you wait for your token and at your turn officer gives you walk in appointment date.. Dats all
I dint paid a single penny..


----------



## manv1983

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey manv1983
> You paid 1000 bucks for appointment..
> You need not to..
> Just reach ranjit avenue offc before 9 they distribute tokens there and after tgat you wait for your token and at your turn officer gives you walk in appointment date.. Dats all
> I dint paid a single penny..


I know it sounds funny but I dont know they keep on changing their procedure. We applied PCC in May 2013 and it was only through appointment and then token outside the passport office and then wait for your number for 3 hours !!


----------



## detonator1961

:


nannu said:


> Hi Bamborabi and detonator
> 
> Here is my understanding of why some users got COs in 2-3 days. This may not be as interesting as detonator's explanation but it is for sure more logical.
> 
> This change in procedure was obeserved from later half of July.


Nannu,

You theory is logical but not consistent with what happening inside AHC as only a handful of people have got CO in 2-3 days and rest are still waiting (July Onwards Apps).

And should not you be cuddling with your partner rather than spending time on forum?


----------



## saras712

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My sister-in-law got her CO Ms Sharma's email on 15th October for Evidence of contact made before her marriage and to do her medicals which we did today. Now, assuming it reaches AHC, Delhi by tomorrow or the day after, how long will it take for her file to be queued. Is it done once the SCO is assigned? Please help me out..i am new to this.



Hi Rocky

Whats the DOl for your sister-in-Law?I cant see her info in SS


----------



## Rocky Balboa

saras712 said:


> Hi Rocky
> 
> Whats the DOl for your sister-in-Law?I cant see her info in SS


Hi I asked nannu to enter these information. But she did not.

DOL: 27/06/2013
Case Officer: 15/10/2013
Medicals:19/10/2013

Name: Sarita Baral Dahal
CO: Anu Sharma


----------



## manv1983

detonator1961 said:


> :
> 
> Nannu,
> 
> You theory is logical but not consistent with what happening inside AHC as only a handful of people have got CO in 2-3 days and rest are still waiting (July Onwards Apps).
> 
> And should not you be cuddling with your partner rather than spending time on forum?



AHC has created a big mess for post June/July 2013 applicants by changing the whole process , Now nobody can guess how they are working for post June/July 2013 applicant. 

Even its hard to guess for pre June/July 2013 too but I hope the list and stats by Nannu is atleast 90 % correct and a good indication for people who lodged pre June/July 2013 !!


----------



## manv1983

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi I asked nannu to enter these information. But she did not.
> 
> DOL: 27/06/2013
> Case Officer: 15/10/2013
> Medicals:19/10/2013
> 
> Name: Sarita Baral Dahal
> CO: Anu Sharma



Please update it in spreadsheet, its easy to do it there to fill online form. link is beneath every post by nannu !!


----------



## detonator1961

manv1983 said:


> Please update it in spreadsheet, its easy to do it there to fill online form. link is beneath every post by nannu !!


Filling the online form does not automatically populate the data in ss. Only SRVJ or Nannu can update the ss using the data they recieved from online form.


----------



## saras712

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi I asked nannu to enter these information. But she did not.
> 
> DOL: 27/06/2013
> Case Officer: 15/10/2013
> Medicals:19/10/2013
> 
> Name: Sarita Baral Dahal
> CO: Anu Sharma


Thanks Rocky


----------



## manv1983

detonator1961 said:


> Filling the online form does not automatically populate the data in ss. Only SRVJ or Nannu can update the ss using the data they recieved from online form.


I know that, but it is easy for admin to update you in the list if you can update your details in spreadsheet rather than them going into each and every post !!

Thats is what spreadsheet is made for !!


----------



## detonator1961

*Has it ever happend to anyone that AHC lost or misplaced their file?*


----------



## jaiganesh

DOL 08.02.2013
CO allocated 08.04.2013
medical 15.04.2013
file sent for que 07.08.2013 (76 days)
total completed days 256

common AHC show some mercy on me


----------



## anil2k6

detonator1961 said:


> *Has it ever happend to anyone that AHC lost or misplaced their file?*


If you have received an acknowledgment of your lodgement, they cant misplace or lose your file. There seem to be a big back log of visa applications that need to be processed. The more you break your head over it, the more you will be frustrated. Everyone in this forum are in the same boat and experiencing difficulty in living away from loved ones. 

I would suggest you to seek other alternative such as getting your partner on a tourist visa or you go back to India for a long holiday. 

The only solution for any problem with AHC here is time and patience. 

Cheer up and relax!!!


----------



## Sora

anil2k6 said:


> If you have received an acknowledgment of your lodgement, they cant misplace or lose your file. There seem to be a big back log of visa applications that need to be processed. The more you break your head over it, the more you will be frustrated. Everyone in this forum are in the same boat and experiencing difficulty in living away from loved ones.
> 
> I would suggest you to seek other alternative such as getting your partner on a tourist visa or you go back to India for a long holiday.
> 
> The only solution for any problem with AHC here is time and patience.
> 
> Cheer up and relax!!!


I agree to anil2k6, there is not much we can do rather than wait and follow up with AHC occasionally. we need to have a mindset that it is going to be a long and uncertain wait and fairly out of our control. Have patience and as mentioned by anil2k6 seek alternate solutions and keep yourself busy rather than think about the same thing again and again. easier said than done but we have very limited things that we can do.


----------



## Sora

jaiganesh said:


> DOL 08.02.2013
> CO allocated 08.04.2013
> medical 15.04.2013
> file sent for que 07.08.2013 (76 days)
> total completed days 256
> 
> common AHC show some mercy on me


it has indeed been a very long wait for you mate. hope you get your visa soonest


----------



## kunrit

jaiganesh said:


> DOL 08.02.2013
> CO allocated 08.04.2013
> medical 15.04.2013
> file sent for que 07.08.2013 (76 days)
> total completed days 256
> 
> common AHC show some mercy on me


Its too much...feel really bad for you... Hope and pray ..ray:ray:


----------



## manv1983

I doubt we will get any grants today !! AHC needs a reason and today is Karwa Chauth !!


----------



## shiny2013

*visa grant*

hi all,

got my visa today  after 8 months 
thanks to all in forum for guidance,encouragement during various stages.
I hardly had idea that visa grant will take so much only through this forum i came to know the processing times,etc
The spreadsheet,100 days time frames and other info provided helped me and everyone

:bounce:


----------



## anil2k6

shiny2013 said:


> hi all,
> 
> got my visa today  after 8 months
> thanks to all in forum for guidance,encouragement during various stages.
> I hardly had idea that visa grant will take so much only through this forum i came to know the processing times,etc
> The spreadsheet,100 days time frames and other info provided helped me and everyone
> 
> :bounce:


Congrats
lane:lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## jaiganesh

shiny2013 said:


> hi all,
> 
> got my visa today  after 8 months
> thanks to all in forum for guidance,encouragement during various stages.
> I hardly had idea that visa grant will take so much only through this forum i came to know the processing times,etc
> The spreadsheet,100 days time frames and other info provided helped me and everyone
> 
> :bounce:


hey congrats a lot. damn happy for you. common AHC we need more


----------



## manv1983

shiny2013 said:


> hi all,
> 
> got my visa today  after 8 months
> thanks to all in forum for guidance,encouragement during various stages.
> I hardly had idea that visa grant will take so much only through this forum i came to know the processing times,etc
> The spreadsheet,100 days time frames and other info provided helped me and everyone
> 
> :bounce:


Wow great news, Congrats Shiny !! Keep Rocking !! 

Happy to see my predication go wrong for today !!


----------



## cute1987

*congratulations...*



shiny2013 said:


> hi all,
> 
> got my visa today  after 8 months
> thanks to all in forum for guidance,encouragement during various stages.
> I hardly had idea that visa grant will take so much only through this forum i came to know the processing times,etc
> The spreadsheet,100 days time frames and other info provided helped me and everyone
> 
> :bounce:


_*lane: Congratulations Shiny2013... wish you a happy married life mate... :cheer2:
*_


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



shiny2013 said:


> hi all,
> 
> got my visa today  after 8 months
> thanks to all in forum for guidance,encouragement during various stages.
> I hardly had idea that visa grant will take so much only through this forum i came to know the processing times,etc
> The spreadsheet,100 days time frames and other info provided helped me and everyone
> 
> :bounce:


_*hi shiny2013,
Many many Congratulation and have a very happy married life ahead..*_
:tea::tea::drum::drum::rockon::rockon::first: :first: opcorn:opcorn::whoo::whoo::clap2::clap2: lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::thumb::thumb::car: :car:


----------



## manv1983

singh_26 said:


> _*hi shiny2013,
> Many many Congratulation and have a very happy married life ahead..*_
> :tea::tea::drum::drum::rockon::rockon::first: :first: opcorn:opcorn::whoo::whoo::clap2::clap2: lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::thumb::thumb::car: :car:



Hi Singh when you are expecting your wife's visa - Just a rough Idea, We might get at the same time !!


----------



## singh_26

*New List Updated*



nannu said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!**
> 
> 
> 1. Dreamerdownunder
> 2. DOL19122012
> 3. Jaiganesh
> 4. vix198424
> 5. Sims
> 6. Mvisa
> 7. Mgthagnt
> 8. HKL
> 9. Dimple1404
> 10. Waiting4Oct
> 11. Kunrit
> 12. Waiting13
> 13. Shiny2013
> 14. Abhisek
> 15. Ms. J
> 16. RVisa190
> 17. Leo
> 18. Geeth
> 19. Preet17
> 20. MHNMJ
> 21. Magicmo
> 22. Manv1983
> 23. Shilga
> 24. Singh_26
> 25. None
> 26. Augu2013
> 27. ABS369
> 28. Sora
> 29. Visapri
> 30.RK
> *
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Suzan
> *


*Two out from new list*


----------



## shiny2013

*thanks singh*



singh_26 said:


> _*hi shiny2013,
> Many many Congratulation and have a very happy married life ahead..*_
> :tea::tea::drum::drum::rockon::rockon::first: :first: opcorn:opcorn::whoo::whoo::clap2::clap2: lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::thumb::thumb::car: :car:


your words came true singh  thanks


----------



## singh_26

*Hello Manv*



manv1983 said:


> Hi Singh when you are expecting your wife's visa - Just a rough Idea, We might get at the same time !!


_*Hi Manv,
It is my visa and i am expecting it in-between last week of november to first week of december*_


----------



## cute1987

jaiganesh said:


> DOL 08.02.2013
> CO allocated 08.04.2013
> medical 15.04.2013
> file sent for que 07.08.2013 (76 days)
> total completed days 256
> 
> common AHC show some mercy on me


_*Hey Jaiganesh... :nono: don't be sad... be positive... you are very near to get your visa grant email mate... *_


----------



## Sora

shiny2013 said:


> hi all,
> 
> got my visa today  after 8 months
> thanks to all in forum for guidance,encouragement during various stages.
> I hardly had idea that visa grant will take so much only through this forum i came to know the processing times,etc
> The spreadsheet,100 days time frames and other info provided helped me and everyone
> 
> :bounce:


congrats shiny2013 happy days ahead.

i think AHC might have moved to the next lot of applications for decisions. i think applications from DOQ 2nd and 3rd week of July are being decided for the next few days. so people with DOQ within these ranges should get their visa grants soon.
sit tight people and all the best


----------



## manv1983

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Manv,
> It is my visa and i am expecting it in-between last week of november to first week of december*_


ohh ok, Hmmmm even I m expecting it (my wife visa) around 20th Nov (Fingers Cross). 

So you have been to Australia on TV yet ?


----------



## singh_26

*Prediction's*



singh_26 said:


> _*HI shiny2013,
> Shiny now Ahc changed 90 days theory in to 100+ days theory. if you will see SS now forum member's are getting visa's only after completing 100+days in final queue. though i do agree it will not apply on everyone (except 2012 and january to march applicant's) but majority of people are getting visa in 100+ days only. so as your file is queued on 16 july you have completed 85 days in final queue. By my prediction you will receive your visa in last week of this month. so be ready to fly again dude. *_ :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:





shiny2013 said:


> your words came true singh  thanks



_*HI Shiny2013,
Yes i do remember. congrats again. happy married life ahead again. take care buddy and happy reunion*_


----------



## singh_26

*Tourist Visa*



manv1983 said:


> ohh ok, Hmmmm even I m expecting it (my wife visa) around 20th Nov (Fingers Cross).
> 
> So you have been to Australia on TV yet ?


_*No Buddy i am still in india never been to australia*_


----------



## Sora

I think the people below will get their visas by the end of this week.
DOQ
Ms. J 16/07/2013
Sindhu 12/07/2013
Waiting13 15/07/2013
Waiting4Oct 10/07/2013
Dimple1404 16/07/2013
abhisek 16/07/2013
Sora 11/07/2013

Good Luck guys. fingers crossed


----------



## kunrit

shiny2013 said:


> hi all,
> 
> got my visa today  after 8 months
> thanks to all in forum for guidance,encouragement during various stages.
> I hardly had idea that visa grant will take so much only through this forum i came to know the processing times,etc
> The spreadsheet,100 days time frames and other info provided helped me and everyone
> 
> :bounce:


Congratss Shiny...You opened AHC's locks for this week.. :lock1::lock1:

All the best for your future..


----------



## cute1987

Sora said:


> I think the people below will get their visas by the end of this week.
> DOQ
> Ms. J 16/07/2013
> Sindhu 12/07/2013
> Waiting13 15/07/2013
> Waiting4Oct 10/07/2013
> Dimple1404 16/07/2013
> abhisek 16/07/2013
> Sora 11/07/2013
> 
> Good Luck guys. fingers crossed


_*Last 5 months average visa grants stat of the SS also indicating towards at-least 8 (25-17) more visa grants to the forum by the end of this month... :fingerscrossed:
*_


----------



## shilga

shiny2013 said:


> hi all,
> 
> got my visa today  after 8 months
> thanks to all in forum for guidance,encouragement during various stages.
> I hardly had idea that visa grant will take so much only through this forum i came to know the processing times,etc
> The spreadsheet,100 days time frames and other info provided helped me and everyone
> 
> :bounce:


Congrats!


----------



## preet17

Congrats shiny...have a gr8 life ahead..


----------



## saras712

*112* days no Case officer:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## saras712

Congrets shiny


----------



## shilga

saras712 said:


> *112* days no Case officer:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


How you sent your medicals and pcc.


----------



## saras712

shilga said:


> How you sent your medicals and pcc.


When I had case officer for my residency she ask pcc and medical for my wife.....as both last for a year.....so we can use same pcc and medical.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

detonator1961 said:


> Filling the online form does not automatically populate the data in ss. Only SRVJ or Nannu can update the ss using the data they recieved from online form.


Yes, I think Nannu is busy, I already filled up the online form, yet its not updated in the Spreadsheet.

One question. By now my medicals and addditional docs: Proof of communication might have reached the AHC. How do i know that my file (meaning my sister-in-law's file )is placed in queue? Is it notified by email?


----------



## manv1983

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yes, I think Nannu is busy, I already filled up the online form, yet its not updated in the Spreadsheet.
> 
> One question. By now my medicals and addditional docs: Proof of communication might have reached the AHC. How do i know that my file (meaning my sister-in-law's file )is placed in queue? Is it notified by email?


It depends upon CO to CO, some case officer do inform through email and some dont, so the best way is to call them n ask !!


----------



## magicmo

*Diwali*

Congratz Shiny2013!! Our first Diwali as couple around corner, chances of seeing my wife are pretty slim right now...I wish AHC grants heck a lot of visas before Diwali..


----------



## Bamborabi

saras712 said:


> *112* days no Case officer:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


================================================
I am not too far behind 103 days & no CO assigned.

I have submitted everything except Medicals. Awaiting for HAP ID & CO to be allocated for Medicals. I am getting a bit worried , as to why the delay.
When I call AHC Delhi , they keep saying in 2weeks you may get CO assigned

Hoping & praying things go smoothly

Thanks
Bamborabi


----------



## kunrit

Bamborabi said:


> ================================================
> I am not too far behind 103 days & no CO assigned.
> 
> I have submitted everything except Medicals. Awaiting for HAP ID & CO to be allocated for Medicals. I am getting a bit worried , as to why the delay.
> When I call AHC Delhi , they keep saying in 2weeks you may get CO assigned
> 
> Hoping & praying things go smoothly
> 
> Thanks
> Bamborabi


Looks like AHC in Delhi employes parrots instead of people who keep chanting the few lines thet are taught. My wife called DIAC in Sydney today and the difference in their response is quite evident.

Seems that DIAC has outsourced all spouse visa related work to AHC Delhi and are as clueless as us on how it works. Welcome to the world of desi call centres for Delhi AHC is nothing more than that now. And the COs are just another version of babus in our sarkaari offices who suppose no one can hold them accountable for their work. 

To anyone who is waiting for file being put in queue I'd suggest he/she believe it only after CO says so via mail. After my horrible experience with my CO regarding queue date I strongly recommend the COs' words shouldn't be trusted. Proffessionaly they are no different than the guthka/paan chewing/spitting babus found in our government departments. Had never thought they could turn an Australian venture into such a nightmare.


----------



## holy12z

*hello*



shiny2013 said:


> hi all,
> 
> got my visa today  after 8 months
> thanks to all in forum for guidance,encouragement during various stages.
> I hardly had idea that visa grant will take so much only through this forum i came to know the processing times,etc
> The spreadsheet,100 days time frames and other info provided helped me and everyone
> 
> :bounce:


Congrats Shiny! I cant see your details in spreadsheet. Can you please able to tell me your dol,doq and case officer name? Thanks!


----------



## holy12z

Hi ,
I want concerned person please add my details in spread sheet

DOL 10-04-2013
DOQ 10-07-2013
CASE OFFICER NAME -


----------



## manv1983

Are you guys still active : Please do reply 

1. Sims - Last update 10/07
2. MsVisa - Not update in spreadsheet
3. Visapri - Not sure what was updated on 18/10
4. Waiting4oct - No update in spreadsheet
5. Sora- No update in Spreadsheet
6. Waiting13 - Last update 20/07
7. vix198424 -last update 02/09
8. Dreamerdownunder - Last update 13/08

Any of you guys if currently active or have got their grants pls post coz it will help all others to get an idea abt the processing !! Thanks


----------



## Sora

manv1983 said:


> Are you guys still active : Please do reply
> 
> 1. Sims - Last update 10/07
> 2. MsVisa - Not update in spreadsheet
> 3. Visapri - Not sure what was updated on 18/10
> 4. Waiting4oct - No update in spreadsheet
> 5. Sora- No update in Spreadsheet
> 6. Waiting13 - Last update 20/07
> 7. vix198424 -last update 02/09
> 8. Dreamerdownunder - Last update 13/08
> 
> Any of you guys if currently active or have got their grants pls post coz it will help all others to get an idea abt the processing !! Thanks


No update on our end yet. Hoping by the end of this week. Fingers crossed


----------



## waiting13

manv1983 said:


> Are you guys still active : Please do reply
> 
> 1. Sims - Last update 10/07
> 2. MsVisa - Not update in spreadsheet
> 3. Visapri - Not sure what was updated on 18/10
> 4. Waiting4oct - No update in spreadsheet
> 5. Sora- No update in Spreadsheet
> 6. Waiting13 - Last update 20/07
> 7. vix198424 -last update 02/09
> 8. Dreamerdownunder - Last update 13/08
> 
> Any of you guys if currently active or have got their grants pls post coz it will help all others to get an idea abt the processing !! Thanks


no updates from my side as well just fingers crossed


----------



## saras712

Bamborabi said:


> ================================================
> I am not too far behind 103 days & no CO assigned.
> 
> I have submitted everything except Medicals. Awaiting for HAP ID & CO to be allocated for Medicals. I am getting a bit worried , as to why the delay.
> When I call AHC Delhi , they keep saying in 2weeks you may get CO assigned
> 
> Hoping & praying things go smoothly
> 
> Thanks
> Bamborabi


You lucky you heard two week.....they saying we will let our concern team know abt your case......


----------



## Becky26

shiny2013 said:


> hi all,
> 
> got my visa today  after 8 months
> thanks to all in forum for guidance,encouragement during various stages.
> I hardly had idea that visa grant will take so much only through this forum i came to know the processing times,etc
> The spreadsheet,100 days time frames and other info provided helped me and everyone
> 
> :bounce:



Many congratulations to you and your partner! Hope you guys have a wonderful life ahead. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## shiny2013

magicmo said:


> Congratz Shiny2013!! Our first Diwali as couple around corner, chances of seeing my wife are pretty slim right now...I wish AHC grants heck a lot of visas before Diwali..



thnx..its our first deevali together aswell 
cheer up  hope ul get it soon.what is ur DOQ?


----------



## holy12z

Hi Shiny,
Who was your case officer?


----------



## holy12z

Hi Shiny 2013,
Who was your case officer?


----------



## singh_26

*SS entry*



holy12z said:


> Hi ,
> I want concerned person please add my details in spread sheet
> 
> DOL 10-04-2013
> DOQ 10-07-2013
> CASE OFFICER NAME -


_*Hi Holy12z,
your details are already entered by nannu in SS (whatever details you provided initially in Form Response 1). Please check row no 55 in SS and all other forum and SS member's it is a request as we all know no one has right to edit SS except nannu and srvj (both received their visa's and are currently in Australia in initial stage of settling there).so after entering your details have some patience until nannu or srvj will update it in SS.
Thanks *_


----------



## holy12z

*Thanks*



singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Holy12z,
> your details are already entered by nannu in SS (whatever details you provided initially in Form Response 1). Please check row no 55 in SS and all other forum and SS member's it is a request as we all know no one has right to edit SS except nannu and srvj (both received their visa's and are currently in Australia in initial stage of settling there).so after entering your details have some patience until nannu or srvj will update it in SS.
> Thanks *_


Thanks Singh! I really appreciate you answer my question .


----------



## Sora

Another day begins. Hope today is filled with lots of good news and many people get their visas. Best of luck all.


----------



## abhisek

Waiting in vain..... Donno how long it's going to take...


----------



## Sora

abhisek said:


> Waiting in vain..... Donno how long it's going to take...


abhisek, you should get your visa by the end of this week mate. keep your hopes high. all the best


----------



## saras712

Com'n AHC work Hard..... We want you to look at our application....


----------



## jaiganesh

Common ahc give us the visa


----------



## jaiganesh

guys any grants today


----------



## sree-raj

*any one called AHC today?*

Hi all,

Anyone called AHC today?

I tried many times and the call gets dc as soon as it starts to ring.

any one facing similar issues?


----------



## Sora

guys i am so happy to share the good news. just got an email from AHC that my wife's visa has been granted. sooo happy. finally the wait is over.
DOL 22/02/2013
DOQ 11/07/2013
All the best to everyone waiting for the visa. hope you guys get yours soon toooo.


----------



## jaiganesh

Sora said:


> guys i am so happy to share the good news. just got an email from AHC that my wife's visa has been granted. sooo happy. finally the wait is over.
> DOL 22/02/2013
> DOQ 11/07/2013
> All the best to everyone waiting for the visa. hope you guys get yours soon toooo.


congratulation wish you a very happy life ahead. would you mind in sharing the name of your case officer


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Sora said:


> guys i am so happy to share the good news. just got an email from AHC that my wife's visa has been granted. sooo happy. finally the wait is over.
> DOL 22/02/2013
> DOQ 11/07/2013
> All the best to everyone waiting for the visa. hope you guys get yours soon toooo.


lane: _*Congratulations to you both... have a happy married life ahead... *_:cheer2:


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Sora said:


> guys i am so happy to share the good news. just got an email from AHC that my wife's visa has been granted. sooo happy. finally the wait is over.
> DOL 22/02/2013
> DOQ 11/07/2013
> All the best to everyone waiting for the visa. hope you guys get yours soon toooo.


_*Many many congratulation's sora. have a happy married life ahead*_ lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::car::car::car::rockon::rockon: :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## Sora

jaiganesh said:


> congratulation wish you a very happy life ahead. would you mind in sharing the name of your case officer


Thanks mate. CO was SCO was 
I wish u all the best in getting yours soon too.


----------



## Sora

cute1987 said:


> lane: _*Congratulations to you both... have a happy married life ahead... *_:cheer2:


thanks cute1987. wish u all the best to get ur visa sooon too.


----------



## Sora

singh_26 said:


> _*Many many congratulation's sora. have a happy married life ahead*_ lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::car::car::car::rockon::rockon: :drum::drum::drum:


thanks singh_26. wish u all the best to get ur visa sooon too.


----------



## singh_26

*New List Updated*

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*


*1. Dreamerdownunder
2. DOL19122012
3. Jaiganesh
4. vix198424
5. Sims
6. Mvisa
7. Mgthagnt
8. HKL
9. Dimple1404
10. Waiting4Oct
11. Kunrit
12. Waiting13
13. Shiny2013
14. Abhisek
15. Ms. J
16. RVisa190
17. Leo
18. Geeth
19. Preet17
20. MHNMJ
21. Magicmo
22. Manv1983
23. Shilga
24. Singh_26
25. None
26. Augu2013
27. ABS369
28. Sora
29. Visapri
30.RK*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Suzan
*

_*3 out 27 left *_


----------



## kunrit

Sora said:


> guys i am so happy to share the good news. just got an email from AHC that my wife's visa has been granted. sooo happy. finally the wait is over.
> DOL 22/02/2013
> DOQ 11/07/2013
> All the best to everyone waiting for the visa. hope you guys get yours soon toooo.




Congratulations Sora!! lane:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2:

All the best for your future


----------



## Sora

kunrit said:


> Congratulations Sora!! lane:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> All the best for your future


thanks kunrit. finally a sigh of relief after 8 months wait. all the best to you. hope you get your visa soonest too.


----------



## magicmo

*Congratulations*

Congratz!! Wish you all the best !!


Sora said:


> guys i am so happy to share the good news. just got an email from AHC that my wife's visa has been granted. sooo happy. finally the wait is over.
> DOL 22/02/2013
> DOQ 11/07/2013
> All the best to everyone waiting for the visa. hope you guys get yours soon toooo.


----------



## kunrit

Sora said:


> thanks kunrit. finally a sigh of relief after 8 months wait. all the best to you. hope you get your visa soonest too.


Thanks buddy!! Hope what you say comes true..


----------



## manv1983

Sora said:


> guys i am so happy to share the good news. just got an email from AHC that my wife's visa has been granted. sooo happy. finally the wait is over.
> DOL 22/02/2013
> DOQ 11/07/2013
> All the best to everyone waiting for the visa. hope you guys get yours soon toooo.



Congrats Buddy !! Keep Rocking !!


----------



## Sora

magicmo said:


> Congratz!! Wish you all the best !!


thanks mate. all the best to you too.


----------



## Sora

manv1983 said:


> Congrats Buddy !! Keep Rocking !!


thanks buddy. all the best to you too. hope u get ur visa soon and be with your loved one.


----------



## holy12z

hi Sora,
Congrats Sora! my doq is 10th july and case officer is same I hope my file will open soon. But its hard to understand how they open the files whether on basis of dol or doq.


----------



## singh_26

*Prediction's*



holy12z said:


> hi Sora,
> Congrats Sora! my doq is 10th july and case officer is same I hope my file will open soon. But its hard to understand how they open the files whether on basis of dol or doq.


_*
Hi holy12z,
You can expect visa anytime from tomorrow to first week of november. *_ :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Amaanisingh

Congrats to all who got visa..

And we done with medicals finally today..
By taking singh's advice i kept calling hospital everyday..
And today they confirmed everything is fine and all the reports are collected and gone today..
So just left with my indian pcc and husband's indian and australian police clearance..
Now hopes are high to get visa soon..


----------



## shilga

Sora said:


> guys i am so happy to share the good news. just got an email from AHC that my wife's visa has been granted. sooo happy. finally the wait is over.
> DOL 22/02/2013
> DOQ 11/07/2013
> All the best to everyone waiting for the visa. hope you guys get yours soon toooo.


Congrats!
   :rockon:


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Amaanisingh said:


> Congrats to all who got visa..
> 
> And we done with medicals finally today..
> By taking singh's advice i kept calling hospital everyday..
> And today they confirmed everything is fine and all the reports are collected and gone today..
> So just left with my indian pcc and husband's indian and australian police clearance..
> Now hopes are high to get visa soon..


_*
Hi Amaani,
Congrats for confirmation of your medical's cleared.
And as far as PCC is concerned you will get it soon.
Just sharing this information for all Again for PCC not everywhere you need appointment as i did my PCC from chandigarh here you just need to take printout and go to passport Seva Kendra the next day when you filled your information online on passport site i did it in May 2013 and again i confirmed with it agents here in chandigarh.
they told me if you are a resident of chandigarh, panchkula or Mohali and your passport is not older then 5 years then mostly even passport office will give you Pcc in hand on the same day.
But as we all know punjab is all renowned for all wrong reason's for immigration so all offices in punjab and even in chandigarh if they have to issue PCC to other residents except residents of places which i mentioned above they take extra care in issuing the PCC and they will first check and then issue PCC.Sorry but because of some bunch of fake idiots. People like us are suffering*_


----------



## Steyn

I intend to lodge my application in near future. I know that application for sub class 309 and 100 are lodged together but wanted to know if i would have to pay fee for both the visas i.e. will it be 3085 + 3085 or only 3085.

Secondly, what is DOQ. Please excuse my ignorance


----------



## singh_26

*Information*



Steyn said:


> I intend to lodge my application in near future. I know that application for sub class 309 and 100 are lodged together but wanted to know if i would have to pay fee for both the visas i.e. will it be 3085 + 3085 or only 3085.
> 
> Secondly, what is DOQ. Please excuse my ignorance


_*Hi Steyn,
You only have to pay 3085.
And DOQ means ''Date of queue'' date on which CO will place your file in final queue for decision after CO is convinced that your file is ready for decision making and have all the necessary documents (Document's submitted by you while lodging your application + requested by CO after his/her initial assessment) required to take decision on your Visa application by Senior CO.
Hope this helps *_


----------



## Steyn

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Steyn,
> You only have to pay 3085.
> And DOQ means ''Date of queue'' date on which CO will place your file in final queue for decision after CO is convinced that your file is ready for decision making and have all the necessary documents (Document's submitted by you while lodging your application + requested by CO after his/her initial assessment) required to take decision on your Visa application by Senior CO.
> Hope this helps *_


Many thanks singh_26


----------



## holy12z

Singh_26 your really a postive person and give lot of courage to. other people. Thanks buddy!


----------



## Becky26

Sora said:


> guys i am so happy to share the good news. just got an email from AHC that my wife's visa has been granted. sooo happy. finally the wait is over.
> DOL 22/02/2013
> DOQ 11/07/2013
> All the best to everyone waiting for the visa. hope you guys get yours soon toooo.


Congratulations to you and your partner. Have a great life ahead 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Congrats to all who got visa..
> 
> And we done with medicals finally today..
> By taking singh's advice i kept calling hospital everyday..
> And today they confirmed everything is fine and all the reports are collected and gone today..
> So just left with my indian pcc and husband's indian and australian police clearance..
> Now hopes are high to get visa soon..




Good Luck with your PCC process. Hope everything gets done soon 
Dosen't your husband need a PCC from the Australian Federal Police because there is child included in your application and your husband has I'm guessing lived in Australia for 12 months or longer? 


Just wondering 
Keep us updated 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sora

Becky26 said:


> Congratulations to you and your partner. Have a great life ahead
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Thanks becky. Hope u get ur visa sooon. All the best


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Good Luck with your PCC process. Hope everything gets done soon
> Dosen't your husband need a PCC from the Australian Federal Police because there is child included in your application and your husband has I'm guessing lived in Australia for 12 months or longer?
> 
> 
> Just wondering
> Keep us updated
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi becky..howz all goin at your end
And hey i already mentioned about husband's australian clearance in my comment..
I think u misread it..
Thou no worries..
And he already applied for both.. Just waiting for them ..


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hi becky..howz all goin at your end
> And hey i already mentioned about husband's australian clearance in my comment..
> I think u misread it..
> Thou no worries..
> And he already applied for both.. Just waiting for them ..



Ooooopsss!!! My bad. 
All good then. 

From my end, things are still the same; very 
Husband's departure date is coming very close. His flight back to Oz is on November 5th. Don't know what to do. Never had to go through this separation thing before. 
Life does teach you a lot of new things as we grow

I just wanted to ask you a question regarding the medicals. You mentioned that you were on the phone to the medical centre making sure that your tests are submitted and no mix-up happens. And that you were told that all your tests are fine and have been sent off.

I have tried to call the medical centre in New Delhi like 3 times where I got my medicals done, and they aren't even telling me if the reports have been sent off or not.
They are just giving me the usual reply like AHC. The standard time period for medicals to get sent off is 10 working days maximum and that information regarding reports is "Confidential". 

*Now my problem is that they never ask me my details to actually check if my tests have been sent off. What do I say on the phone or who should I speak to in order to find out the situation.*

Your help will be highly appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance.
Good luck to you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## holy12z

*thanks*



Sora said:


> Hi mate u will get ur visa any day from now. Should get by the end of this week.
> Keep ur hopes high n all the best. They process as per DOQ and decide on a few weeks' application in a lot. Urs is on this lot and could be decided any moment.


Thanks Sora! I wish you best of luck for future


----------



## singh_26

*Medical's*



Becky26 said:


> Ooooopsss!!! My bad.
> All good then.
> 
> From my end, things are still the same; very
> Husband's departure date is coming very close. His flight back to Oz is on November 5th. Don't know what to do. Never had to go through this separation thing before.
> Life does teach you a lot of new things as we grow
> 
> I just wanted to ask you a question regarding the medicals. You mentioned that you were on the phone to the medical centre making sure that your tests are submitted and no mix-up happens. And that you were told that all your tests are fine and have been sent off.
> 
> I have tried to call the medical centre in New Delhi like 3 times where I got my medicals done, and they aren't even telling me if the reports have been sent off or not.
> They are just giving me the usual reply like AHC. The standard time period for medicals to get sent off is 10 working days maximum and that information regarding reports is "Confidential".
> 
> *Now my problem is that they never ask me my details to actually check if my tests have been sent off. What do I say on the phone or who should I speak to in order to find out the situation.*
> 
> Your help will be highly appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance.
> Good luck to you.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


_*Hi Becky,
How are you.
And i know you asked this question to Amaani but i hope you don't mind if i will give you an idea on this.
As you mentioned hospital authorities are not answering your queries properly so the thing is they are right in their part as your reports are confidential and they are not authorized to reveal it to anyone. only the concerned doctor is authorized to see & upload your report's online and if their is any discrepancy in your reports then it will go for manual clearance.
But at the time of medical's you can ask the concerned person at your personal request by requesting them that please inform me about my reports is it ok or not and when you upload it ? and get the direct land line number of the concerned person or mobile number if he/she wish to share his/her number.
And ask him/her after a week about your reports.
hope this will help you to understand how to ask the hospital authorities about your reports.*_


----------



## abhisek

Becky26 said:


> Ooooopsss!!! My bad.
> All good then.
> 
> From my end, things are still the same; very
> Husband's departure date is coming very close. His flight back to Oz is on November 5th. Don't know what to do. Never had to go through this separation thing before.
> Life does teach you a lot of new things as we grow
> 
> I just wanted to ask you a question regarding the medicals. You mentioned that you were on the phone to the medical centre making sure that your tests are submitted and no mix-up happens. And that you were told that all your tests are fine and have been sent off.
> 
> I have tried to call the medical centre in New Delhi like 3 times where I got my medicals done, and they aren't even telling me if the reports have been sent off or not.
> They are just giving me the usual reply like AHC. The standard time period for medicals to get sent off is 10 working days maximum and that information regarding reports is "Confidential".
> 
> *Now my problem is that they never ask me my details to actually check if my tests have been sent off. What do I say on the phone or who should I speak to in order to find out the situation.*
> 
> Your help will be highly appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance.
> Good luck to you.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


What you could do is send an email at [email protected] asking if your medicals has been received and if it has been cleared. I did the same and got reply.
Cheers


----------



## Amaanisingh

singh_26 said:


> _*
> Hi Amaani,
> Congrats for confirmation of your medical's cleared.
> And as far as PCC is concerned you will get it soon.
> Just sharing this information for all Again for PCC not everywhere you need appointment as i did my PCC from chandigarh here you just need to take printout and go to passport Seva Kendra the next day when you filled your information online on passport site i did it in May 2013 and again i confirmed with it agents here in chandigarh.
> they told me if you are a resident of chandigarh, panchkula or Mohali and your passport is not older then 5 years then mostly even passport office will give you Pcc in hand on the same day.
> But as we all know punjab is all renowned for all wrong reason's for immigration so all offices in punjab and even in chandigarh if they have to issue PCC to other residents except residents of places which i mentioned above they take extra care in issuing the PCC and they will first check and then issue PCC.Sorry but because of some bunch of fake idiots. People like us are suffering*_


Hello Mr singh
So you mean to say that we do need an appointment here in amritsar for pcc rite..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Ooooopsss!!! My bad.
> All good then.
> 
> From my end, things are still the same; very
> Husband's departure date is coming very close. His flight back to Oz is on November 5th. Don't know what to do. Never had to go through this separation thing before.
> Life does teach you a lot of new things as we grow
> 
> I just wanted to ask you a question regarding the medicals. You mentioned that you were on the phone to the medical centre making sure that your tests are submitted and no mix-up happens. And that you were told that all your tests are fine and have been sent off.
> 
> I have tried to call the medical centre in New Delhi like 3 times where I got my medicals done, and they aren't even telling me if the reports have been sent off or not.
> They are just giving me the usual reply like AHC. The standard time period for medicals to get sent off is 10 working days maximum and that information regarding reports is "Confidential".
> 
> *Now my problem is that they never ask me my details to actually check if my tests have been sent off. What do I say on the phone or who should I speak to in order to find out the situation.*
> 
> Your help will be highly appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance.
> Good luck to you.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky..
Yes dear you have to face many things in life..,thou u want to or not.. Not in our hands... And specially this visa.. It can change spoil end any plan..
So have to be patient and wait...anyways i wish you do get some good news before your husband go back or a MIRACLE VISA..-


And check ur pm


----------



## Bamborabi

If anyone here on this forum gets his CO assigned (especially those who have applied in July/June) , please let me know, how it went & what the CO asked for.

Thanks
Bamborabi


----------



## Amaanisingh

Bamborabi said:


> If anyone here on this forum gets his CO assigned (especially those who have applied in July/June) , please let me know, how it went & what the CO asked for.
> 
> Thanks
> Bamborabi


Hi bamborabi
Applied 26 june
Got co assigned 16 oct
Got a ph call asked about medicals and pcc 
Thats it .. Now gona submit papers.. Then will see how it goes
Hope it helps


----------



## Bamborabi

Amaanisingh said:


> Hi bamborabi
> Applied 26 june
> Got co assigned 16 oct
> Got a ph call asked about medicals and pcc
> Thats it .. Now gona submit papers.. Then will see how it goes
> Hope it helps


=======================================================
Amaaniji.

Does the CO normally contact via phone call or email ?
The call you got from CO was from a delhi number (011 code ) landline ? Just thinking 
if we are unable to attend call then what happens?

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Amaanisingh

Bamborabi said:


> =======================================================
> Amaaniji.
> 
> Does the CO normally contact via phone call or email ?
> The call you got from CO was from a delhi number (011 code ) landline ? Just thinking
> if we are unable to attend call then what happens?
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Yes they contact both ways but i got a call first and then he confirmed that he will email my details for medicals
And yes from delhi ahc landline no


----------



## saras712

*114 Days.....No Case officer*.look like AHC people on Holidays....AHC is like dead horse....:deadhorse:


----------



## Bamborabi

*104 days for me ..No CO assigned yet*


When was the last time you called AHC ? I am thinking of calling them again tomorrow.

Guess we need to email/call them every now & then. hopefully then we may get an idea as to what is happening.


----------



## saras712

Bamborabi said:


> *104 days for me ..No CO assigned yet*
> 
> 
> When was the last time you called AHC ? I am thinking of calling them again tomorrow.
> 
> Guess we need to email/call them every now & then. hopefully then we may get an idea as to what is happening.


I did on moday....and They said it is still under standard time frame. I said them when we got acknowledgement letter they said 10-12 wee co will contact u...it 17 week but not CO..and that is not standard time frame for Co allocation.They said We understand your concern and will let our concern team know about your case.They will get back to you in may be two days or two week.:flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## detonator1961

*How Many People on this forum had to follow up with AHC themselves for CO allocation? is it worh ringing them again & again to ask for CO assignment or its better to just wait as they don't really care if its even its 3-4 months from DOL?

All members who have got a CO now, please share your experiences.*


----------



## jaiganesh

frnds any good news do share please


----------



## holy12z

Is anybody know how to track your application in AHC website or anywhere?


----------



## jaiganesh

holy12z said:


> Is anybody know how to track your application in AHC website or anywhere?


as far as i know we cannot track application of AHC website however we can track on VFS website.


----------



## holy12z

Thanks JaiGanesh


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey... If there is any discussion going on in this forum about australian schools for indian kids..
Please if anyone knows anything about..
Can u please share the link
Its really important

Thank you


----------



## singh_26

*Schooling*



Amaanisingh said:


> Hey... If there is any discussion going on in this forum about australian schools for indian kids..
> Please if anyone knows anything about..
> Can u please share the link
> Its really important
> 
> Thank you


_*Hi Amaani,
Hope this link will be helpful for you
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ter-get-admission-primary-school-age-4-a.html*_

_*or just type whatever you want to search in forum search page you will get it.*_


----------



## detonator1961

*24.10.13 Response from AHC regarding late CO assignment*

In response to your query may we please advise you that Department’s global
service standard for partner visas is 12 months. At the time you lodged
your application you were given an indicative processing time of 7-8
months. This was to give you an indication of the time that visa
processing may take. It is not a formal service standard.
Currently due to high volume of case lodgements it is taking 15weeks for a
case officer to be allocated from date of lodgement.

You are sincerely requested to be patient for receiving any further update
after case officer is allocated.


----------



## PUH

*Please Help!*

Hi All!
Greetings!!!
Can anyone whoever got their visa granted tell me how long did it take after it was forwarded in queue?
My case officer is on leave for 6 months and I m worried whom should I contact now I mean who will notify me when it is granted.
Its already 7 months now that I lodged and it was queued in September.
Your kind response will b much appreciated.
Kind Regards,
P


----------



## anil2k6

PUH said:


> Hi All!
> Greetings!!!
> Can anyone whoever got their partner visa granted tell me how long did it take after it was forwarded in queue?
> My case officer is on leave for 6 months and I m worried whom should I contact now I mean who will notify me when it is granted.
> Its already 7 months now that I lodged and it was queued in September.
> Your kind response will b much appreciated.
> Kind Regards,
> P


HI PUH,

Nothing to be worried about, there are plenty of people here with similar cases.
Please fill in your details in the spread sheet, you will know when it is your turn to get visa. 

https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home

By the way how is namma bengalooru?


----------



## abhisek

Damn!!!! 101 days in queue and still waiting...no idea how long it might take...


----------



## sree-raj

Bamborabi said:


> =======================================================
> Amaaniji.
> 
> Does the CO normally contact via phone call or email ?
> The call you got from CO was from a delhi number (011 code ) landline ? Just thinking
> if we are unable to attend call then what happens?
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Hi Bamborabi,

In normal conditions, you will get an email from CO as soon as they pick up your file and ask for Medicals and any other documents. 

Later, depending on case by case basis, they will give a call or advice on email to say the case is put forward into final queue.

Please remember every ones case is different. I do understand the pain in no one even opening a file, but just hang on there, you should get a CO in early part of next week. Hopefully Monday. 

One thing I can suggest you is you are closer in getting a CO than waiting few more weeks.

Just hang on...

Cheers,


----------



## preet17

abhisek said:


> Damn!!!! 101 days in queue and still waiting...no idea how long it might take...


You've crossed the sea...n near the shore...soon gonna b out of this sea...think about the beginners you'll feel better


----------



## detonator1961

preet17 said:


> You've crossed the sea...n near the shore...soon gonna b out of this sea...think about the beginners you'll feel better


Preet17 now you are kinda depressing the beginners with your statement lol :fish:


----------



## waiting13

by the grace of almighty allah 

got my visa


----------



## Dimple1404

waiting13 said:


> by the grace of almighty allah
> 
> got my visa


what was ur dol,doq..........congrats 

Thanks


----------



## waiting13

Dimple1404 said:


> what was ur dol,doq..........congrats
> 
> Thanks


Thank you


----------



## waiting13

waiting13 said:


> Thank you


dol 23rd april and doq 15th july


----------



## kunrit

waiting13 said:


> dol 23rd april and doq 15th july


Congrats...Something to cheer about friday morning.. :tea::tea:


----------



## Dimple1404

waiting13 said:


> dol 23rd april and doq 15th july


god i hope my wife visa comes too today:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



waiting13 said:


> by the grace of almighty allah
> 
> got my visa


_*lane: Congratulations waiting13... wish you a happy married life... :cheer2:*_


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



waiting13 said:


> by the grace of almighty allah
> 
> got my visa


_*Many Many Congratulation waiting13. have a happy married life ahead and happy reunion *_
:tea::tea::drum::drum::car::car::rockon::rockon: opcorn:opcorn::whoo::whoo::clap2::clap2: lane: lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::first::first:


----------



## jaiganesh

waiting13 said:


> by the grace of almighty allah
> 
> got my visa


congrats a lot mate have a very happy life ahead. by the way when did you got your visa yesterday or today itself


----------



## zoya13

still waiting...inshallah wil hear good news soon....


----------



## preet17

detonator1961 said:


> Preet17 now you are kinda depressing the beginners with your statement lol :fish:


Lol detonator1961 for beginners there is a hope that they gonna b at shore one day.
.n should think about those who haven't even started...

Now please don't get anything new out of this lol...


----------



## shilga

*Congrats*



waiting13 said:


> by the grace of almighty allah
> 
> got my visa


Congrats!
    :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## holy12z

Congrats waiting 13 .I am really happy for you. But now I can say nobody know how ahc works because my wife's DOL is 10th april 2013,Date of queue 10th july 2013 and case officer is Preeti Arora. Our dol and doq both were ahead than waiting 13 and doq was ahead of sora.


----------



## preet17

Congrats waiting13...ve a gr8 life ahead...


----------



## preet17

holy12z said:


> Congrats waiting 13 .I am really happy for you. But now I can say nobody know how ahc works because my wife's DOL is 10th april 2013,Date of queue 10th july 2013 and case officer is Preeti Arora. Our dol and doq both were ahead than waiting 13 and doq was ahead of sora.



Hi holy12z you will get your visa soon its on the way


----------



## singh_26

*New List Updated*

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*


*1. Dreamerdownunder
2. DOL19122012
3. Jaiganesh
4. vix198424
5. Sims
6. Mvisa
7. Mgthagnt
8. HKL
9. Dimple1404
10. Waiting4Oct
11. Kunrit
12. Waiting13
13. Shiny2013
14. Abhisek
15. Ms. J
16. RVisa190
17. Leo
18. Geeth
19. Preet17
20. MHNMJ
21. Magicmo
22. Manv1983
23. Shilga
24. Singh_26
25. None
26. Augu2013
27. ABS369
28. Sora
29. Visapri
30.RK*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Suzan
*

_*4 out 26 left *_


----------



## waiting13

jaiganesh said:


> congrats a lot mate have a very happy life ahead. by the way when did you got your visa yesterday or today itself


today itself I got the granting mail


----------



## Amaanisingh

Done with the pcc finally..
Now waiting for husband's australian n indian pcc ...thn will courier all together..


----------



## PUH

anil2k6 said:


> HI PUH,
> 
> Nothing to be worried about, there are plenty of people here with similar cases.
> Please fill in your details in the spread sheet, you will know when it is your turn to get
> 
> By the way how is namma bengalooru?


Thanks! Anil2k6.....
Just keeping my fingers crossed......:fingerscrossed:

Namma Bengaluru.... is an awesome place with pleasant climate.

Keep me updated peeps....

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Manpreetsingh

Amaanisingh said:


> Done with the pcc finally..
> Now waiting for husband's australian n indian pcc ...thn will courier all together..


Hi Amaani congrats...

I wanted to know that do you get medicals and plc email from co at one go or they are two different emails. I applied on 30th and I got the medicals HAP id email in the acknowledgement email. I didnt get any email requesting for PCC. I went to get pcc done but at PSK they ask for request letter.


----------



## waiting13

zoya13 said:


> still waiting...inshallah wil hear good news soon....


ameen


----------



## holy12z

*thanks*



preet17 said:


> Hi holy12z you will get your visa soon its on the way


Thanks Preet ! I am in a big hope for today as She is enrolled for her studies here too which will start on 1st November.


----------



## jaiganesh

guys any grants today


----------



## saras712

Is any one know how to download Viber call history?


----------



## abhisek

saras712 said:


> Is any one know how to download Viber call history?


Hey, 
I am afraid you may not be able to download call history but you can download message history by going on settings and emailing it...
Hope this helps..
Cheers


----------



## saras712

abhisek said:


> Hey,
> I am afraid you may not be able to download call history but you can download message history by going on settings and emailing it...
> Hope this helps..
> Cheers


Thanks Abhisek

We already have put three year call history still they asking for more Docs....Bye the way co(Monika) emailed today after 17 week...wants more info for financial dealing and communication......


----------



## singh_26

*CO Assigned*



singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Saras712 & detonator 1961,
> 
> Saras you are near to get CO assigned just wait this week you will here something from your CO.
> 
> detonator1961 you are right as per SS average days to get CO assigned is 57 days but if you observe from the same SS AHC change there procedure of working so people who lodged their application after Mid May will get CO assigned only after 12 weeks so wait for some more days at least 25 because you only completed 80 days. hope this helps
> *_


*Congrats saras712. finally CO assigned to you.*


----------



## Amaanisingh

Manpreetsingh said:


> Hi Amaani congrats...
> 
> I wanted to know that do you get medicals and plc email from co at one go or they are two different emails. I applied on 30th and I got the medicals HAP id email in the acknowledgement email. I didnt get any email requesting for PCC. I went to get pcc done but at PSK they ask for request letter.


Hello manpreet
Yes i got both in one letter only..
And hey nobody ever ask for request letter for pcc.. I never showed it to anyone..
Yes.. If you from amritsar you need to have appointment letter first,.


----------



## Amaanisingh

saras712 said:


> Thanks Abhisek
> 
> We already have put three year call history still they asking for more Docs....Bye the way co(Monika) emailed today after 17 week...wants more info for financial dealing and communication......



Finally u made it..
Congrats for you co allocation..


----------



## waiting13

thanks everyone for your best wishes
:happy::happy::happy:
this forum helped me a lot in clearing all my doubts
wishing you all best of luck 
soon you will b with ur soul mates


----------



## PUH

waiting13 said:


> thanks everyone for your best wishes
> :happy::happy::happy:
> this forum helped me a lot in clearing all my doubts
> wishing you all best of luck
> soon you will b with ur soul mates


Congrats!!!! Waiting13
Well I have a question .... Did u get ur grant email from a Senior CO or the same CO
Just asking because my CO is on extended leave for 6 months.
Thanks&Regards,
P


----------



## saras712

singh_26 said:


> *Congrats saras712. finally CO assigned to you.*


Thanks singh,Amanisingh


----------



## waiting13

PUH said:


> Congrats!!!! Waiting13
> Well I have a question .... Did u get ur grant email from a Senior CO or the same CO
> Just asking because my CO is on extended leave for 6 months.
> Thanks&Regards,
> P


mail was from sco


----------



## PUH

*Hi Shilga!*



shilga said:


> Congrats!
> :drum: :drum: :drum:


Hi Shilga!
I saw the timeframe sheet n got to know that your n mine DOL is same n CO assigned is one day difference.
Is there any update from your end......
Thanks,
P


----------



## PUH

waiting13 said:


> mail was from sco


Thank You so much Waiting13

All the Best......


----------



## kish199

*spouse visa*

i have an australian PR and am working in USA
do i need to be physically in australia to apply for spouse visa-temporary


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> i have an australian PR and am working in USA
> do i need to be physically in australia to apply for spouse visa-temporary


Hi Kish,

Long time man...where have you been hiding? When are you coming to Oz?

to answer your query, i guess you need to be out there to apply for spouse visa.


----------



## shilga

PUH said:


> Hi Shilga!
> I saw the timeframe sheet n got to know that your n mine DOL is same n CO assigned is one day difference.
> Is there any update from your end......
> Thanks,
> P


Not yet. Waiting.
  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mhnmj

hi all sorry for the late update

visa grant on 18-10-2013
spl conditions
plz update on spread sheet.


----------



## apkash

Hi Experts,

I have a question on partner visa. I understand to prove functional english competence, evidence of english as intruction medium needs to be provided. My wife is science post graduate and english is instruction medium by default in India for science post graduate courses. Marksheets/ Certificates are in english too. There is no "certificate" for instruction's medium. Please suggest what options do I have, is it required for her to go for IELTS?

Thanks!


----------



## preet17

mhnmj said:


> hi all sorry for the late update
> 
> visa grant on 18-10-2013
> spl conditions
> plz update on spread sheet.


Hi mhnmj...congrats for ur grant...
But m confused on this thing that how come you got it in 5 mnth...wht were the special conditions???


----------



## Amaanisingh

mhnmj said:


> hi all sorry for the late update
> 
> visa grant on 18-10-2013
> spl conditions
> plz update on spread sheet.


Hey mhnmj
Congratulations for your visa..
As per ss you applied by end of may..
And you granted within 5 months..
Great..
If you don't mind can u please share with us your special conditions..
And good luck for your future


----------



## singh_26

*New SS Link*

*HI All My dear forum member's as we all know from past few days there is no one to update SS as those who have SS edit right's (Nannu And SRvj) got their visa's and busy in settling there life in australia.
So here me and Manv took initiative and make separate link of SS and SS entry page please follow this new links now and help us to make SS better and updated so it will be useful for all of us.

Spreadsheet new link :
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

You can enter your details from this link and it will get updated soon by me or manv

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Hope this help all of us.*


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*

][/B]


mhnmj said:


> hi all sorry for the late update
> 
> visa grant on 18-10-2013
> spl conditions
> plz update on spread sheet.


_*Congratulations mhnmj... wish you a happy married life mate...*_


----------



## shilga

mhnmj said:


> hi all sorry for the late update
> 
> visa grant on 18-10-2013
> spl conditions
> plz update on spread sheet.


Congrats!
    arty: arty:


----------



## kunrit

mhnmj said:


> hi all sorry for the late update
> 
> visa grant on 18-10-2013
> spl conditions
> plz update on spread sheet.


congratss buddy..happy life ahead. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## shilga

Not directed to any forum member. No offence to anyone. It seems that Hyderabad gets some kind of priority. Smile![/B]


----------



## manv1983

preet17 said:


> Hi mhnmj...congrats for ur grant...
> But m confused on this thing that how come you got it in 5 mnth...wht were the special conditions???


He put a note on SS long time before ,, that her wife is 16/18 weeks pregnant, so might be the case for compelling circumstances due to delivery !!


----------



## saras712

mhnmj said:


> hi all sorry for the late update
> 
> visa grant on 18-10-2013
> spl conditions
> plz update on spread sheet.


Congrets mhnmj:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jaiganesh

singh_26 said:


> *hi all my dear forum member's as we all know from past few days there is no one to update ss as those who have ss edit right's (nannu and srvj) got their visa's and busy in settling there life in australia.
> So here me and manv took initiative and make separate link of ss and ss entry page please follow this new links now and help us to make ss better and updated so it will be useful for all of us.
> 
> Spreadsheet new link :
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ana9ol_52opadhq0qln1azvxx3d5ttlswexky0x2aee#gid=9
> 
> you can enter your details from this link and it will get updated soon by me or manv
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bt0mmvymbkua9pdjca2rjfsqt9jwr74dfjjsxhenea/viewform
> 
> hope this help all of us.*


thanks mate for taking initiation. Wish we all get our visa asap


----------



## cute1987

*Good initiative...*



singh_26 said:


> *HI All My dear forum member's as we all know from past few days there is no one to update SS as those who have SS edit right's (Nannu And SRvj) got their visa's and busy in settling there life in australia.
> So here me and Manv took initiative and make separate link of SS and SS entry page please follow this new links now and help us to make SS better and updated so it will be useful for all of us.
> 
> Spreadsheet new link :
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> You can enter your details from this link and it will get updated soon by me or manv
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> Hope this help all of us.*


_*Thank you singh_26 and manv1987 for your initiative of making a sepetate link to SS and SS entry page...*_


----------



## jaiganesh

guys any grants keep checking mail and do infrom the good news.


----------



## cute1987

*Forum's Top15 for anytime Visa Grants...*

_*Forum’s Top15 for anytime Visa Grants as per their file Queue dates...*_​_*
Sims ................. DOL 17/12/2012 ... DOQ 03/07/2013
Msvisa .............. DOL 16/02/2013 ... DOQ 03/07/2013
Visapri .............. DOL 22/02/2013 ... DOQ 08/07/2013
Holy12z ............ DOL 10/04/2013 ... DOQ 10/07/2013
Waiting4Oct ...... DOL 22/04/2013 ... DOQ 10/07/2013
Abhishek ........... DOL 07/03/2013 ... DOQ 16/07/2013
Dimple1404 ....... DOL 18/03/2013 ... DOQ 16/07/2013
Ms. J ................. DOL 29/04/2013 ... DOQ 16/07/2013
DOL19122012 .... DOL 19/12/2012 ... DOQ 17/07/2013
Sindhma ............ DOL 23/04/2013 ... DOQ 17/07/2013
RVisa190 ........... DOL 03/05/2013 ... DOQ 18/07/2013
Magicmo ............ DOL 15/04/2013 ... DOQ 24/07/2013
Geeth ................ DOL 15/04/2013 ... DOQ 30/07/2013
JaiGanesh .......... DOL 08/02/2013 ... DOQ 07/08/2013
RK ..................... DOL 29/04/2013 ... DOQ 07/08/2013​*_
_*Wish you all Good Luck mates...!!!​*_


----------



## holy12z

Hello everybody,
Good news ! My wife's visa got approved. I give big thanks to this forum, to singh 26 for his useful predictions and the person who make ss.following is the timeline
Date of lodgement - 10th April2013
Date of queue- 10th July 2013
Case officer - Preeti Arora

My advice to new ones that submit your papers asap as this makes you ahead in the queue.


----------



## holy12z

date of grant 28th October


----------



## kunrit

holy12z said:


> Hello everybody,
> Good news ! My wife's visa got approved. I give big thanks to this forum, to singh 26 for his useful predictions and the person who make ss.following is the timeline
> Date of lodgement - 10th April2013
> Date of queue- 10th July 2013
> Case officer - Preeti Arora
> 
> My advice to new ones that submit your papers asap as this makes you ahead in the queue.


Congtass mate!! Wish you a very happy life ahead.. lane:lane:lane:lane:


First one for the week.. :first::first:


----------



## preet17

holy12z said:


> Hello everybody,
> Good news ! My wife's visa got approved. I give big thanks to this forum, to singh 26 for his useful predictions and the person who make ss.following is the timeline
> Date of lodgement - 10th April2013
> Date of queue- 10th July 2013
> Case officer - Preeti Arora
> 
> My advice to new ones that submit your papers asap as this makes you ahead in the queue.


Congrats holy12z...ve a great life ahead...


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



holy12z said:


> Hello everybody,
> Good news ! My wife's visa got approved. I give big thanks to this forum, to singh 26 for his useful predictions and the person who make ss.following is the timeline
> Date of lodgement - 10th April2013
> Date of queue- 10th July 2013
> Case officer - Preeti Arora
> 
> My advice to new ones that submit your papers asap as this makes you ahead in the queue.





singh_26 said:


> _*
> Hi holy12z,
> You can expect visa anytime from tomorrow to first week of november. *_


_*Hi holy12z,
Many Many Congratulation and wish you happy married life ahead *_ opcorn:opcorn:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::whoo::whoo::thumb: :thumb::car::car::drum::drum::drum::tea::tea: :first::first:


----------



## Becky26

holy12z said:


> Hello everybody,
> Good news ! My wife's visa got approved. I give big thanks to this forum, to singh 26 for his useful predictions and the person who make ss.following is the timeline
> Date of lodgement - 10th April2013
> Date of queue- 10th July 2013
> Case officer - Preeti Arora
> 
> My advice to new ones that submit your papers asap as this makes you ahead in the queue.


Congratualtions to you and your wife!! Have a great life ahead 
:whoo::whoo: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


I have the same case officer, front loaded everything except for the mdeicals which were done and submitted 2 days after the CO allocation. Hopefully this will help my file ahead in the queue. It was pretty much a decision ready file but I guess we will just have to wait and see what happens.
Congrats again.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## holy12z

Thanks everybody! I just bought ticket for her flight . Its on Thursday morning. @ Becky our file on queue delayed for 2 weeks because we change her passport.Because we change passport we were in confusion of using hapid which were from old passport. You done a great job your one will be quicker and ahead in queue. I wish you and everybody good luck. Be patient and ask to Singh26 for prediction. He is quite good in them.


----------



## Becky26

holy12z said:


> Thanks everybody! I just bought ticket for her flight . Its on Thursday morning. @ Becky our file on queue delayed for 2 weeks because we change her passport.Because we change passport we were in confusion of using hapid which were from old passport. You done a great job your one will be quicker and ahead in queue. I wish you and everybody good luck. Be patient and ask to Singh26 for prediction. He is quite good in them.



Thanks holy12z!!! We need everyone's prayers 
Hope your wife has a safe flight and enjoy this festive season. You are a lucky one.
God Bless

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## singh_26

*New SS Link*



singh_26 said:


> *HI All My dear forum member's as we all know from past few days there is no one to update SS as those who have SS edit right's (Nannu And SRvj) got their visa's and busy in settling there life in australia.
> So here me and Manv took initiative and make separate link of SS and SS entry page please follow this new links now and help us to make SS better and updated so it will be useful for all of us.
> 
> Spreadsheet new link :
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> You can enter your details from this link and it will get updated soon by me or manv
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> Hope this help all of us.*


_*Hi All,
A reminder to all my forum friend's Please follow above mentioned links for updating SS. old links are there but there is no use of adding your details as no one from forum or any active member has right to edit it so we choose this alternative to keep SS updated.
Note : holy12z details are updated in New SS.
Thanks,
Singh_26*_


----------



## singh_26

*Any Update*

*Hi Visapri, Msvisa, waiting4oct and sims any news from your side are you all are active on forum ?
Please update us if you received your visa*


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



holy12z said:


> Hello everybody,
> Good news ! My wife's visa got approved. I give big thanks to this forum, to singh 26 for his useful predictions and the person who make ss.following is the timeline
> Date of lodgement - 10th April2013
> Date of queue- 10th July 2013
> Case officer - Preeti Arora
> 
> My advice to new ones that submit your papers asap as this makes you ahead in the queue.


_*lane: Congratulations to you both... wish you happy married life mate... :cheer2:*_


----------



## manv1983

We (SINGH & MANV) request all the existing forum members to update the SS once they receive the grants. Although we understand , it is sometimes difficult to do so but will appreciate if you can give this forum a SINGLE minute back to update your grant dates. As in doing so you are helping others to be positive during their wait for visa grants and keep them out of stress & also motivates them..

Thanks


----------



## magicmo

holy12z said:


> Hello everybody,
> Good news ! My wife's visa got approved. I give big thanks to this forum, to singh 26 for his useful predictions and the person who make ss.following is the timeline
> Date of lodgement - 10th April2013
> Date of queue- 10th July 2013
> Case officer - Preeti Arora
> 
> My advice to new ones that submit your papers asap as this makes you ahead in the queue.


Congratz !! All the best to your future..


----------



## manv1983

singh_26 said:


> *Hi Visapri, Msvisa, waiting4oct and sims any news from your side are you all are active on forum ?
> Please update us if you received your visa*


I tried to PM all of them but didnt went thru as they have not activated their profiles to recieve Private msgs. 

There are high chances that Visapri, Msvisa and Sims would have got their visas !!


----------



## shilga

holy12z said:


> Hello everybody,
> Good news ! My wife's visa got approved. I give big thanks to this forum, to singh 26 for his useful predictions and the person who make ss.following is the timeline
> Date of lodgement - 10th April2013
> Date of queue- 10th July 2013
> Case officer - Preeti Arora
> 
> My advice to new ones that submit your papers asap as this makes you ahead in the queue.


Congrats!
   :drum::drum:


----------



## saras712

holy12z said:


> Hello everybody,
> Good news ! My wife's visa got approved. I give big thanks to this forum, to singh 26 for his useful predictions and the person who make ss.following is the timeline
> Date of lodgement - 10th April2013
> Date of queue- 10th July 2013
> Case officer - Preeti Arora
> 
> My advice to new ones that submit your papers asap as this makes you ahead in the queue.


Congrets:dance::dance::dance::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## mhnmj

preet17 said:


> Hi mhnmj...congrats for ur grant...
> But m confused on this thing that how come you got it in 5 mnth...wht were the special conditions???


sorry for the late n half information plz read my previous posts i have mention that my wife is pregnant n she is presently 34 week..


thanks all for ur wishes

and all the best for ur partner visa


----------



## Nitu108

Hello everyone I am new here..

I have applied Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)

Date of lodgement - 15th April2013
Date of queue- 17th August 2013


Now waiting for visa..

Thanks&Regards
Nitu


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome*



Nitu108 said:


> Hello everyone I am new here..
> 
> I have applied Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)
> 
> Date of lodgement - 15th April2013
> Date of queue- 17th August 2013
> 
> 
> Now waiting for visa..
> 
> Thanks&Regards
> Nitu


_*Hi Nitu Welcome to forum 
this forum is for Subclass 309/100 
i do not know much about Prospective Marriage Visa but as both subclass have same waiting period so by my experience of this forum you can expect visa in first week of December.
Hope this helps *_


----------



## saras712

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Nitu Welcome to forum
> this forum is for Subclass 309/100
> i do not know much about Prospective Marriage Visa but as both subclass have same waiting period so by my experience of this forum you can expect visa in first week of December.
> Hope this helps *_


Does Any one have Idea.....if wife is here in Aus on Tv,does Co place file in queue ?or they will wait till She come back.


----------



## detonator1961

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Nitu Welcome to forum
> this forum is for Subclass 309/100
> i do not know much about Prospective Marriage Visa but as both subclass have same waiting period so by my experience of this forum you can expect visa in first week of December.
> Hope this helps *_


*Singh_26,

FYI Prospective Marriage Visa subclass 300 is very similar to subclas 309/100. The only difference is you will need to get married within 9 months after the visa grant. Therfore, there is no need to sumbit the marriage certficate along with application instead you have to provide proof that marriage will take place after the visa grant in or outside australia.

Also could you embed the new data entry form for ss on your signature and give a synopsis of what ss is and how it works. I know in your previous posts you have described it but as the posts gets older new forum users would not know about the ss and how to enter data. Also I am not sure if you can replace the links on new visa timeline website with your new links as some forum members could still be looking at old links.*


----------



## manv1983

saras712 said:


> Does Any one have Idea.....if wife is here in Aus on Tv,does Co place file in queue ?or they will wait till She come back.


They will QUEUE it, once the applicant is offshore, so Once your wife reached INDIA, just email them and tel that my wife is in INDIA, although they can check in their system but you never know with AHC. Thats what my wife was told to do and that's what we did !!


----------



## detonator1961

Nitu108 said:


> Hello everyone I am new here..
> 
> I have applied Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)
> 
> Date of lodgement - 15th April2013
> Date of queue- 17th August 2013
> 
> 
> Now waiting for visa..
> 
> Thanks&Regards
> Nitu


Hi Nitu,

Welcome to the forum. Could you please tell me the date when your CO was assigned and what addtional documents he/she asked for?

FYI I have also applied for Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300) & DOL is 1/8/13.


----------



## manv1983

Nitu108 said:


> Hello everyone I am new here..
> 
> I have applied Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)
> 
> Date of lodgement - 15th April2013
> Date of queue- 17th August 2013
> 
> 
> Now waiting for visa..
> 
> Thanks&Regards
> Nitu


I have updated your details in SS and You can follow this link in future to check the spreadsheets .

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


----------



## detonator1961

manv1983 said:


> I have updated your details in SS and You can follow this link in future to check the spreadsheets .
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Good work Manv1983, getting on with the new job lol


----------



## manv1983

detonator1961 said:


> Good work Manv1983, getting on with the new job lol


Thanks mate, Me & Singh trying to make it better for everyone !! Cheers :flypig:


----------



## manv1983

*Hope to get atleast 5-7 more visas by the end of this week, Fingers crossed !!*


----------



## saras712

manv1983 said:


> They will QUEUE it, once the applicant is offshore, so Once your wife reached INDIA, just email them and tel that my wife is in INDIA, although they can check in their system but you never know with AHC. Thats what my wife was told to do and that's what we did !!


Do they ask all the time to return to INDIA and that they will place in queue?Bcz I also have seen in ss,some people wasn't ask to leave Aus.You are right...we never know abt AHC.


----------



## manv1983

saras712 said:


> Do they ask all the time to return to INDIA and that they will place in queue?Bcz I also have seen in ss,some people wasn't ask to leave Aus.You are right...we never know abt AHC.



Not Sure about other but with my wife application, they send me an email that we have received all your documents but we can see you are currently outside INDIA, so please inform us the expected DATE of Return.

Once you will return onshore, your application will be queued.

So, it is not necessary to go back early but application will only be placed once you reach INDIA.


----------



## saras712

manv1983 said:


> Not Sure about other but with my wife application, they send me an email that we have received all your documents but we can see you are currently outside INDIA, so please inform us the expected DATE of Return.
> 
> Once you will return onshore, your application will be queued.
> 
> So, it is not necessary to go back early but application will only be placed once you reach INDIA.


Thanks Manv1983.Do you have any Idea how many days it takes for visa grant after placed in a queue for the applicant who were on TV.My wife has return date is 2nd Dec.


----------



## manv1983

saras712 said:


> Thanks Manv1983.Do you have any Idea how many days it takes for visa grant after placed in a queue for the applicant who were on TV.My wife has return date is 2nd Dec.



According to current processing I would say 100 days !! 

But you can always apply for TV again and call your wife again so that she dont have to wait for another 100 days in INDIA.


----------



## saras712

manv1983 said:


> According to current processing I would say 100 days !!
> 
> But you can always apply for TV again and call your wife again so that she dont have to wait for another 100 days in INDIA.


She already have 1 year Tv with max three month stay multiple entry.But I am going back home in Jan end......Should I expect her visa in sometimes in Jan end?


----------



## singh_26

*File Sent in Final Queue ?*



saras712 said:


> Do they ask all the time to return to INDIA and that they will place in queue?Bcz I also have seen in ss,some people wasn't ask to leave Aus.You are right...we never know abt AHC.


_*HI Saras,
If CO is good enough then Yes he/she will ask you to come back to India then only they will place your file in final queue or else they will keep your file aside and wait till you come back to india and inform your CO or else they will track by themselves by your passport number and place the file in final queue once you come back to India. 
hope this helps *_


----------



## saras712

singh_26 said:


> _*HI Saras,
> If CO is good enough then Yes he/she will ask you to come back to India then only they will place your file in final queue or else they will keep your file aside and wait till you come back to india and inform your CO or else they will track by themselves by your passport number and place the file in final queue once you come back to India.
> hope this helps *_


Thanks singh


----------



## detonator1961

*Birth Certificate Requirement*

*My fiancee does not have a birth certificate and is unable to get one as the registery has lost her birth data. Before applying for visa I emailed AHC asking if birth certificate is mandatory or she needs to provide statutory decleration regarding her birth as given in application form. They replied back saying certified copy of passport is enough.

By looking at ss, I saw some people were asked for birth cerficate as additional documents requested. So my question to forum members is: what to do if CO asks for birth certificate and you are unable to get one?:noidea:*


----------



## singh_26

*New SS Link*



detonator1961 said:


> *Singh_26,
> 
> FYI Prospective Marriage Visa subclass 300 is very similar to subclas 309/100. The only difference is you will need to get married within 9 months after the visa grant. Therfore, there is no need to sumbit the marriage certficate along with application instead you have to provide proof that marriage will take place after the visa grant in or outside australia.
> 
> Also could you embed the new data entry form for ss on your signature and give a synopsis of what ss is and how it works. I know in your previous posts you have described it but as the posts gets older new forum users would not know about the ss and how to enter data. Also I am not sure if you can replace the links on new visa timeline website with your new links as some forum members could still be looking at old links.*


_*Hi detonator,
how are you hope you are doing fine.
and about Prospective Marriage Visa subclass 300 i know what you mentioned in your post (even there are more things related to it) but the thing is i do not know how AHC work on file of this subclass 300 is it same as subclass 309/100 ? or they are following some different procedure for this subclass.

And about SS the old link is always there as we do not have rights to edit or update it and i do not know have much knowledge by which i can do something that forum member will click the old link and it will connect them to new link. but what i can do is i will try to keep on updating forum member's by re-posting the older post again and again so that they will be aware of the new link and follow it. So new SS will be useful for all of us.

i am again posting the link of SS and SS entry page and request all the forum member's to follow this new link and it is self explanatory.   
Hope this helps*_



singh_26 said:


> *HI All My dear forum member's as we all know from past few days there is no one to update SS as those who have SS edit right's (Nannu And SRvj) got their visa's and busy in settling there life in australia.
> So here me and Manv took initiative and make separate link of SS and SS entry page please follow this new links now and help us to make SS better and updated so it will be useful for all of us.
> 
> Spreadsheet new link :
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> You can enter your details from this link and it will get updated soon by me or manv
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> Hope this help all of us.*


----------



## kunrit

detonator1961 said:


> *My fiancee does not have a birth certificate and is unable to get one as the registery has lost her birth data. Before applying for visa I emailed AHC asking if birth certificate is mandatory or she needs to provide statutory decleration regarding her birth as given in application form. They replied back saying certified copy of passport is enough.
> 
> By looking at ss, I saw some people were asked for birth cerficate as additional documents requested. So my question to forum members is: what to do if CO asks for birth certificate and you are unable to get one?:noidea:*


You can use the class 10th mark-sheet as a DOB proof. By law it is accepted across the country as a valid date of birth proof. Even I didn't have a birth certificate and used my class 10 mark-sheet as proof.


----------



## preet17

detonator1961 said:


> *My fiancee does not have a birth certificate and is unable to get one as the registery has lost her birth data. Before applying for visa I emailed AHC asking if birth certificate is mandatory or she needs to provide statutory decleration regarding her birth as given in application form. They replied back saying certified copy of passport is enough.
> 
> By looking at ss, I saw some people were asked for birth cerficate as additional documents requested. So my question to forum members is: what to do if CO asks for birth certificate and you are unable to get one?:noidea:*


If co ask for it get ready with her 10th grade certificate which shows her DOB highlight it n make sure should be attested this is wht I did..


----------



## Dimple1404

still waiting for my wifes visa, so over this


----------



## none

*waiting.....waiting*

hi everyone,

this is none, i am already on SS. i was been trying to register on this forum and finally i got it today. its going to be 7 months of DOL on November 2 2013 and i am hoping to get visa around 2 weeks of November, but according to my DOQ it seems like i should expect not before December. lets hope it will get to all soon and best of luck for all the member to have the grant letter on hand soon.


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome*



none said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> this is none, i am already on SS. i was been trying to register on this forum and finally i got it today. its going to be 7 months of DOL on November 2 2013 and i am hoping to get visa around 2 weeks of November, but according to my DOQ it seems like i should expect not before December. lets hope it will get to all soon and best of luck for all the member to have the grant letter on hand soon.


_*Hi None*_
A Big Warm Welcome to forum 

_*Please keep updating details in SS about your file.
it is helpful for other member's who are going to join this forum in future.    
And do share any news regarding Partner visa if you come to know anything which other forum member's are not aware of..
As per my experience of this forum you can expect visa in 2nd week of december.
Welcome again *_


----------



## none

DATE OF SUBMIT- 25 March 2013
Place of Submit- VFS, NEPAL
DOL-02 April 2013
DOQ- 21 August 2013


----------



## jaiganesh

comon god, common ahc, comm co, common sco
DOL 08.02.2013
DOQ 07.08.2013 (83 days passed)
total waiting days 263

show some mercy on me.


----------



## none

you will get visa soon Jaiganesh as they might also consider DOL sometimes. GOOD LUCK


----------



## detonator1961

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi detonator,
> how are you hope you are doing fine.
> and about Prospective Marriage Visa subclass 300 i know what you mentioned in your post (even there are more things related to it) but the thing is i do not know how AHC work on file of this subclass 300 is it same as subclass 309/100 ? or they are following some different procedure for this subclass.
> 
> And about SS the old link is always there as we do not have rights to edit or update it and i do not know have much knowledge by which i can do something that forum member will click the old link and it will connect them to new link. but what i can do is i will try to keep on updating forum member's by re-posting the older post again and again so that they will be aware of the new link and follow it. So new SS will be useful for all of us.
> i am again posting the link of SS and SS entry page and request all the forum member's to follow this new link and it is self explanatory.
> Hope this helps*_


[/B][/COLOR]
Singh_26,
*
I am guessing AHC will be processing 300 files same as 309/100 but not sure (no previous experience) as its the first girl I am trying to get into OZ lol:madgrin:*


----------



## Nitu108

UPDATING INFORMATION 

I have applied Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)
Place of Submit- New Delhi
Date of lodgement - 15th April2013
Date of queue- 17th August 2013

Telephone interview done 

Medical done 14th July 2013 

Additional documents provided
1) Proof of togetherness
2) Chat and email history past 3years 
3)Evidence of joint travel 
4)Evidence of joint finances 

Also interview done with my Fiancee.

Thank you


----------



## kunrit

jaiganesh said:


> comon god, common ahc, comm co, common sco
> DOL 08.02.2013
> DOQ 07.08.2013 (83 days passed)
> total waiting days 263
> 
> show some mercy on me.


Your case is very saddening JaiGanesh and I fear I too will be lingering for similar duration as you due to my CO's goof-up. 

On one hand AHC talks about considering cases based on DOLs to enusre fairness to all and on the other hand we have our babus of Delhi AHC who seem to consider DOQ over DOL showing scant regard for their organizational rules unmindful of the pain applicants might be going through this stretched separation. Wonder if anyone of them have actually married out of love for their partners.


----------



## Dimple1404

common AHC give my wife her god damn visa, your the reason why i am apart from my wife, god useless AHC workers


----------



## none

Dimple1404 said:


> common AHC give my wife her god damn visa, your the reason why i am apart from my wife, god useless AHC workers


as my prediction you must get visa till the day after tomorrow, and i pray you get it today :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dimple1404

none said:


> as my prediction you must get visa till the day after tomorrow, and i pray you get it today :fingerscrossed:


its been 105 days in total 225 all together


----------



## none

Dimple1404 said:


> its been 105 days in total 225 all together


yeah and it is more frustrating to those whose DOQ is 30-40 days after you guys who has crossed 100 days. my 1st year wedding anniversary is on 12/12 and i wanna be there at last week of November that we had plan for holiday but it seems like a dream as AHC is being slow nowadays. i wish i had a magic


----------



## manv1983

*Singhs Prediction - List*



singh_26 said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*
> 
> 
> *1. Dreamerdownunder
> 2. DOL19122012
> 3. Jaiganesh
> 4. vix198424
> 5. Sims
> 6. Mvisa
> 7. Mgthagnt
> 8. HKL
> 9. Dimple1404
> 10. Waiting4Oct
> 11. Kunrit
> 12. Waiting13
> 13. Shiny2013
> 14. Abhisek
> 15. Ms. J
> 16. RVisa190
> 17. Leo
> 18. Geeth
> 19. Preet17
> 20. MHNMJ
> 21. Magicmo
> 22. Manv1983
> 23. Shilga
> 24. Singh_26
> 25. None
> 26. Augu2013
> 27. ABS369
> 28. Sora
> 29. Visapri
> 30.RK*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Suzan
> *
> 
> _*4 out 26 left *_



Hi Singh 

Can you please update this list with below applicant as an inactive members

Msvisa - Last activity cant trace
Sims - Last activity 10/07/2013 
vix198424 - Last activity 02/09/2013
Dreamerdownunder - Last activity 13/08/13

and also update

MHNMJ as visa granted.

Thanks :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_26

*Prediction list*



manv1983 said:


> Hi Singh
> 
> Can you please update this list with below applicant as an inactive members
> 
> Msvisa
> Sims
> vix198424
> Dreamerdownunder
> 
> and also update
> 
> MHNMJ as visa granted.
> 
> Thanks :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


_*HI Manv,
This is not my prediction list. this is gift of Nannu to all forum and SS user's after she got her visa. But as you mentioned in your post i will update it*_


----------



## manv1983

singh_26 said:


> _*HI Manv,
> This is not my prediction list. this is gift of Nannu to all forum and SS user's after she got her visa. But as you mentioned in your post i will update it*_


Dont mind buddy, I have to write something, so just wrote your prediction as you have taken nannu's job !! 


Vaise dont mind but your prediction has gone true to many application. I would love to get prediction of my file too, Just give me an idea. I have my Bday on thursday n Sunday diwali..all alone here


----------



## Amaanisingh

manv1983 said:


> Dont mind buddy, I have to write something, so just wrote your prediction as you have taken nannu's job !!
> 
> 
> Vaise dont mind but your prediction has gone true to many application. I would love to get prediction of my file too, Just give me an idea. I have my Bday on thursday n Sunday diwali..all alone here


You are rite manv1983
I noticed that singh's predictions are coming true..
Maybe prediction superpowers are passed on to singh's
And after nannu nobody is willing to take this job..
So we all should officially announce him as our Mr prediction ..
So he can work on this job..


----------



## Dimple1404

Amaanisingh said:


> You are rite manv1983
> I noticed that singh's predictions are coming true..
> Maybe prediction superpowers are passed on to singh's
> And after nannu nobody is willing to take this job..
> So we all should officially announce him as our Mr prediction ..
> So he can work on this job..


if that's the case and his prediction is right then what is mine???


----------



## manv1983

Dimple1404 said:


> if that's the case and his prediction is right then what is mine???


Singh will give you the exact one but I can give you an estimate if not this week then definately before 8th Nov, you will get it !!


----------



## singh_26

*New List Updated*

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*


*1. DOL19122012
2. Jaiganesh
3. Mgthagnt
4. HKL
5. Dimple1404
6. Waiting4Oct
7. Kunrit
8. Waiting13
9. Shiny2013
10. Abhisek
11. Ms. J
12. RVisa190
13. Leo
14. Geeth
15. Preet17
16. MHNMJ
17. Magicmo
18. Manv1983
19. Shilga
20. Singh_26
21. None
22. Augu2013
23. ABS369
24. Sora
25. Visapri
26.RK*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Suzan
2. Msvisa
3. Sims
4. vix198424
5. Dreamerdownunder

*

_*5 out 21 left *_


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey if anyone was requested sponser's pcc ..
And in how much time they were done.. As we are 
Done with australian police clearance..
Just left with husband's indian pcc.,
Need to submit papers before 16.. But still indian pcc under process..
And what about submitting the papers..
Do my husband need to send his documents to me so that i can courier all together or he can directly post to them..
Please clarify..


----------



## jagha86

singh_26 said:


> hi Jagha,
> Welcome back to Forum
> May i know why it took 418 days to get you visa grant..
> any delay from your side to submit document's or any other reason???


Sorry For late reply mate..!! no there was no delay from me.. i didn't understand y it took so long for them to allocate CO & tht much days to approve my application..


----------



## singh_26

*Document's*



Amaanisingh said:


> Hey if anyone was requested sponser's pcc ..
> And in how much time they were done.. As we are
> Done with australian police clearance..
> Just left with husband's indian pcc.,
> Need to submit papers before 16.. But still indian pcc under process..
> And what about submitting the papers..
> Do my husband need to send his documents to me so that i can courier all together or he can directly post to them..
> Please clarify..


_*Hi Amaanisingh,
It is highly advisable to send all the documents together as it is easy for you to send all the documents together as well for AHC to place all the require documents at the same time and moreover it is easy to track all the documents with AHC as it is better to call or email them once rather then twice or thrice. About final date of submission if you are not able to collect all the documents on time then you can request your CO to extend the date of submission and give your CO the reason for the same*_


----------



## Piranha2004

singh_26 said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*
> 
> 
> *1. DOL19122012
> 2. Jaiganesh
> 3. Mgthagnt
> 4. HKL
> 5. Dimple1404
> 6. Waiting4Oct
> 7. Kunrit
> 8. Waiting13
> 9. Shiny2013
> 10. Abhisek
> 11. Ms. J
> 12. RVisa190
> 13. Leo
> 14. Geeth
> 15. Preet17
> 16. MHNMJ
> 17. Magicmo
> 18. Manv1983
> 19. Shilga
> 20. Singh_26
> 21. None
> 22. Augu2013
> 23. ABS369
> 24. Sora
> 25. Visapri
> 26.RK*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Suzan
> 2. Msvisa
> 3. Sims
> 4. vix198424
> 5. Dreamerdownunder
> 
> *
> 
> _*5 out 21 left *_


Am I not visible on the SS or something? Ive been asked to be put on this list so many times...


----------



## singh_26

*New List Updated*

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*


*1. DOL19122012
2. Jaiganesh
3. Mgthagnt
4. HKL
5. Dimple1404
6. Waiting4Oct
7. Kunrit
8. Waiting13
9. Shiny2013
10. Abhisek
11. Ms. J
12. RVisa190
13. Leo
14. Geeth
15. Preet17
16. MHNMJ
17. Magicmo
18. Manv1983
19. Shilga
20. Singh_26
21. None
22. Augu2013
23. ABS369
24. Sora
25. Visapri
26.RK
27.Sindhuma
28.Kuldeepsandhu
29.None
30.Piranha2004*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Suzan
2. Msvisa
3. Sims
4. vix198424
5. Dreamerdownunder

*

_*5 out 25 left *_


----------



## augu2013

Guys has anyone tried lodging tourist visa while file in queue with SCO. 

I am planning to apply tourist visa for my wife. Any comments on it?


----------



## abhisek

Piranha2004 said:


> Am I not visible on the SS or something? Ive been asked to be put on this list so many times...


Hey mate,
Just wondering anything positive happened after you complained?


----------



## singh_26

*Name added*



Piranha2004 said:


> Am I not visible on the SS or something? Ive been asked to be put on this list so many times...


_*Hi Piranha,
Your name is added in nannu prediction list the reason why i am not adding your name is because ''it is not my prediction list''. it is nannu hard work. she compiled all data and made this list and you can not force anyone to add anyone name in the list. it is her prediction and AHC is not working according to Nannu's prediction list.
But if adding your name in list makes you feel happy so i added it.*_   

_*And at-last please don't mind but by writing your above post you remind me*_ 
_*''Andy of Big Boss''*_    :tea:


----------



## kunrit

Piranha2004 said:


> Am I not visible on the SS or something? Ive been asked to be put on this list so many times...


Hey Buddy!! Singh and Manv are trying to create this list based on the DOLs & DOQs of forum members. Its created as per their calculations regarding the parameters effecting the visa grant timelines, they have been observing. 

Maybe your application came in late so you are not on the list as of now but be assured they will put it in once your timeline is in range for grant per calculations. :tea::tea:


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey if anyone was requested sponser's pcc ..
> And in how much time they were done.. As we are
> Done with australian police clearance..
> Just left with husband's indian pcc.,
> Need to submit papers before 16.. But still indian pcc under process..
> And what about submitting the papers..
> Do my husband need to send his documents to me so that i can courier all together or he can directly post to them..
> Please clarify..



Hey 
He can apply for a PCC from the Indian High Commission in Canberra. They issu PCC an is 10 times quicker than how long it would take in India

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey
> He can apply for a PCC from the Indian High Commission in Canberra. They issu PCC an is 10 times quicker than how long it would take in India
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky he applied in australia only at sydney office on 17 oct.. We still waiting..and in india i got mine in one day..


----------



## Amaanisingh

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Piranha,
> Your name is added in nannu prediction list the reason why i am not adding your name is because ''it is not my prediction list''. it is nannu hard work. she compiled all data and made this list and you can not force anyone to add anyone name in the list. it is her prediction and AHC is not working according to Nannu's prediction list.
> But if adding your name in list makes you feel happy so i added it.*_
> 
> _*And at-last please don't mind but by writing your above post you remind me*_
> _*''Andy of Big Boss''*_    :tea:


Haha.. Bigg boss..i like andy..
Love to watch that show.. Atleast a good time pass


----------



## ABS369

Piranha2004 said:


> Am I not visible on the SS or something? Ive been asked to be put on this list so many times...


Happy to finally see me name in the prediction list... waiting for my VISA desperately....


----------



## singh_26

*Big Boss*

_*Height of Injustice :
So Finally ''Big Boss'' did what host Salman Khan Wish & Wants 
Tomorrow Kushal & Most Probably Gauhar will be out of ''Big Boss''.
Most relieved will be both flop Actor's Armaan & Tanisha
At last they both have something to cheer in their life.*_


----------



## Amaanisingh

singh_26 said:


> _*Height of Injustice :
> So Finally ''Big Boss'' did what host Salman Khan Wish & Wants
> Tomorrow Kushal & Most Probably Gauhar will be out of ''Big Boss''.
> Most relieved will be both flop Actor's Armaan & Tanisha
> At last they both have something to cheer in their life.*_


Totally with you in this..
But if kushal will be out..
We will b missimg candy and kushal face off..


----------



## Piranha2004

abhisek said:


> Hey mate,
> Just wondering anything positive happened after you complained?


Unfortunately no. Email I sent to AHC New Delhi received no response (no surprises there). Lodged formail complaint via Immigration website. Received the same generic response about visa timeframes within limits. I responded back by asking them if they read my entire email. Have received nothing since then. 

My next step will be to lodge a complaint with the industry Ombudsman so that I can highlight the unprofessional nature of AHC New Delhi and the idiots at Immigration here. Really disappointed in both to be honest.


----------



## augu2013

Hi Singh_26,
Our lodgement date is pretty much same. Do you think our visa will be received by end of december.

If I lodge a tourise visa now for my wife for January, file is already in queue. What are the chances for tourist visa to be approved.

Thanks


----------



## singh_26

*Prediction*



augu2013 said:


> Hi Singh_26,
> Our lodgement date is pretty much same. Do you think our visa will be received by end of december.
> 
> If I lodge a tourise visa now for my wife for January, file is already in queue. What are the chances for tourist visa to be approved.
> 
> Thanks


*Hi augu2013,
You can expect visa in last week of December but as there is Christmas and New Year so you can expect people from AHC will go on leaves so it can delayed up to first week of January.

I am expecting my visa in first week of December. 

About tourist visa i think at this time it is not advisable to go on TV.*


----------



## singh_26

*Happy Birthday*



manv1983 said:


> Dont mind buddy, I have to write something, so just wrote your prediction as you have taken nannu's job !!
> 
> 
> Vaise dont mind but your prediction has gone true to many application. I would love to get prediction of my file too, Just give me an idea. I have my Bday on thursday n Sunday diwali..all alone here




_*HI Manv,
Wish a a very ''Happy Birthday'' in advance.
i think you will receive your visa in Last Week of November*_ :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_26

*Prediction*



Dimple1404 said:


> if that's the case and his prediction is right then what is mine???


_*HI Dimple1404,
You enter in the Safe Zone. As Manv replied Hopefully next week you will receive your visa... *_:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh_26

*Reminder*



singh_26 said:


> *HI All My dear forum member's as we all know from past few days there is no one to update SS as those who have SS edit right's (Nannu And SRvj) got their visa's and busy in settling there life in australia.
> So here me and Manv took initiative and make separate link of SS and SS entry page please follow this new links now and help us to make SS better and updated so it will be useful for all of us.
> 
> Spreadsheet new link :
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> You can enter your details from this link and it will get updated soon by me or manv
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> Hope this help all of us.*



_*Hi All Forum And SS Member's,
Please follow this new links for SS entry and New SS. Some member's are still entering their details in old SS. Please follow this new Links. It will be helpful for all of us.*_


----------



## singh_26

*Visa Grant For Sindhuma*

_*Hi All,
Good News SS user Sindhuma Got her Visa on 28 Oct.. Many many Congratulation to Sindhuma. Have a happy married life ahead*_

*Hi Waiting4Oct Are you active? Please inform us if your received your Visa Grant.* 
lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::thumb: :thumb::car::car::first::first::whoo::whoo: :clap2::clap2::tea::tea::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## preet17

Hi Singh can u please tell me about sindhuma's DOL n DOQ if u don't mind..coz m using mobile internet n really hard for me to check ss..


----------



## Nitu108

Congratulation to Sindhuma!!!!


----------



## Nitu108

Hope i will get my visa soon.and i will pray for everyone who is waiting for a visa,VISA SEEMS LIKE A BIG rocket science...


----------



## singh_26

*Information*



preet17 said:


> Hi Singh can u please tell me about sindhuma's DOL n DOQ if u don't mind..coz m using mobile internet n really hard for me to check ss..


_*Hi preet,
Sindhuma DoL : 26April

DoQ : 12July*_


----------



## Magicmb

Any visa grant(s) today?


----------



## preet17

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi preet,
> Sindhuma DoL : 26April
> 
> DoQ : 12July*_


Thank you heaps...


----------



## Becky26

My century today 
Hoping to hear something, anything from AHC.

Good luck to all waiting for their grants

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## none

common AHC grant some visa for forum members in last hour of the day, looks like gonna go dry day for us...


----------



## none

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi All,
> Good News SS user Sindhuma Got her Visa on 28 Oct.. Many many Congratulation to Sindhuma. Have a happy married life ahead*_
> 
> *Hi Waiting4Oct Are you active? Please inform us if your received your Visa Grant.*
> lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::thumb: :thumb::car::car::first::first::whoo::whoo: :clap2::clap2::tea::tea::drum::drum::drum:


congratulation Sindhuma.......wish you very very happy and wonderful life ahead in Australia


----------



## manv1983

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi All,
> Good News SS user Sindhuma Got her Visa on 28 Oct.. Many many Congratulation to Sindhuma. Have a happy married life ahead*_
> 
> *Hi Waiting4Oct Are you active? Please inform us if your received your Visa Grant.*
> lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::thumb: :thumb::car::car::first::first::whoo::whoo: :clap2::clap2::tea::tea::drum::drum::drum:




Its seems waiting4oct might have got visa ? Not sure though !! But he is inactive as he never updated anything in Forum Responses !!


----------



## Dimple1404

another ******** day by AHC, still havent got my wifes visa grant letter yet. AHC bunch of


----------



## balajiradhika

Hi all,

Just wanted to share that I started this thread in Oct 2010 and I migrated to Australia in Jan 2011. Today this thread has 1855 pages. I am happy that I started a topic so helpful and so widely used. Best wishes to all those in the process of immigration to Australia using Spouse VisA.

Balaji


----------



## none

Dimple1404 said:


> another ******** day by AHC, still havent got my wifes visa grant letter yet. AHC bunch of


i hope you and abhisek get visa grant letter today which will give some more hope for us...


----------



## kunrit

balajiradhika said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to share that I started this thread in Oct 2010 and I migrated to Australia in Jan 2011. Today this thread has 1855 pages. I am happy that I started a topic so helpful and so widely used. Best wishes to all those in the process of immigration to Australia using Spouse VisA.
> 
> Balaji


Great initiative Bala. Thank you.


----------



## none

balajiradhika said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to share that I started this thread in Oct 2010 and I migrated to Australia in Jan 2011. Today this thread has 1855 pages. I am happy that I started a topic so helpful and so widely used. Best wishes to all those in the process of immigration to Australia using Spouse VisA.
> 
> Balaji


would like to thank you for your great initiation, this forum is helping us so much to keep our patience alive


----------



## jaiganesh

balajiradhika said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to share that I started this thread in Oct 2010 and I migrated to Australia in Jan 2011. Today this thread has 1855 pages. I am happy that I started a topic so helpful and so widely used. Best wishes to all those in the process of immigration to Australia using Spouse VisA.
> 
> Balaji


very much thankful mate this really helped us. good luck by the way howz life in AUS.


----------



## augu2013

Guys any grants today?

Please post


----------



## abhisek

Looks like it is an unofficial holiday in AHC, New Delhi....enjoying with their partner till Deepawali....


----------



## none

abhisek said:


> Looks like it is an unofficial holiday in AHC, New Delhi....enjoying with their partner till Deepawali....


i am expecting that you might get visa grand today or till tomorrow afternoon


----------



## cute1987

*File DOQ date correction...*

Hey Singh_26,

Please rectify my file DOQ date as 17/09/2013...

Cheers !!!

cute1987


----------



## preet17

Just checked the processing times from 5 mnths they changed to 7..n now from 7 its 8-12mnths...n I've noticed it was DIAC before n now its DIBP...


----------



## Becky26

Seems like AHC workers are busy enjoying the festive season with their families. 
Hoping to hear something from them after Diwali.
Good luck to all

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

preet17 said:


> Just checked the processing times from 5 mnths they changed to 7..n now from 7 its 8-12mnths...n I've noticed it was DIAC before n now its DIBP...


Yeah the name was changed not long ago, and when I applied the standard processing time was 7 months as well. The fees went up in July when I applied and then again in Septemer. We pay more money for the services AHC never provides.
Hahaha, the joys of this waiting period 

Kim Regards,
Becky


----------



## manv1983

I think we shouldn't expect any visas till the end of 1st week of nov 2013. AHC people must have taken holidays !! End of worst week today with only 1 grant !! Such a shame !!


----------



## none

today is day for Dimple1404, Abhisek and Ms.j...................good luck guys hope to hear good news soon. you guys are almost at the end of this horrible dark tunnel and bright world is waiting you guys out there....


----------



## cute1987

*Be positive mate...*



manv1983 said:


> I think we shouldn't expect any visas till the end of 1st week of nov 2013. AHC people must have taken holidays !! End of worst week today with only 1 grant !! Such a shame !!


Hey manv1983,

Onset, wish to say "Good morning" and "Happy Dhan Teras" to all...

Since you and singh_26 are giving an excellent services to the forum so like nannu, now you both are motivators of this forum and hence we expect positive & encouraging posts from you mates... (this is my personal view so please don't take it as otherwise)

Don't be sad... be positive... no one ever expected 37-38 visa grants to this forum mates in the month of Sept 2013 (Oct 23-24 i.e. too not a bad average)... let us pray for 37-38 visa grants to this forum mates in this month of Nov 2013 and hope for at-least 5-6 visa grants before DIWALI...

Cute1987


----------



## manv1983

I understand your point. but when you are all alone on your b'day (31st Oct) + Diwali coming up (3rd Nov) Nothing you can do and your loved ones feeling sad back home, then you are bound to get low on moral no matter how much you encourage others !! And more over 1st Bday and 1st Important festival after marriage has its own importance ........................ !! 

May be its not AHC fault but I cant see any point waiting in queue for 3 months after you have fully submitted your application just to get stamped from SCO for Visa!!


----------



## none

manv1983 said:


> I understand your point. but when you are all alone on your b'day (31st Oct) + Diwali coming up (3rd Nov) Nothing you can do and your loved ones feeling sad back home, then you are bound to get low on moral no matter how much you encourage others !! And more over 1st Bday and 1st Important festival after marriage has its own importance ........................ !!
> 
> May be its not AHC fault but I cant see any point waiting in queue for 3 months after you have fully submitted your application just to get stamped from SCO for Visa!!


i do agree with you manv, i also can not understand why we have to wait for more than 3 months after file been queued, AHC Delhi must get some more SCO and clear up this backlog and start granting visa within a couple of week after being in queue. but what to do we can just expect....no one there to listen and realize our pain being far from love.


----------



## cute1987

*Happy Birth Day...*



manv1983 said:


> I understand your point. but when you are all alone on your b'day (31st Oct) + Diwali coming up (3rd Nov) Nothing you can do and your loved ones feeling sad back home, then you are bound to get low on moral no matter how much you encourage others !! And more over 1st Bday and 1st Important festival after marriage has its own importance ........................ !!
> 
> May be its not AHC fault but I cant see any point waiting in queue for 3 months after you have fully submitted your application just to get stamped from SCO for Visa!!



Hi Manv1983,

*First of all I wish you a "Happy Birthday" mate...*

I do understand your concern and I can say you are right... but on the other hand we can't do anything except to peacefully wait for our day of grant... I pray God to bless you with lot of courage, happiness, good health and above all an eternal peace... 

You are very very near to get your visa grants mate... 
:tea:
cute1987


----------



## HappyDiwali

*Prospective Marriage Visa Subclass 300*

Hi everyone, 

I have recently come across this forum and did imagine that there would be a forum like this on the net to discuss where people are up to with the granting of their visas (so thanks to the creators of this forum). 

My partner and I lodged our prospective marriage visa application (subclass 300) on 01 August 2013. We were told that we will be assigned a case officer within 3 months, and it is 1 November and still have not heard anything!

I guess we just have to play the waiting game. Would be helpful if anyone can shed some light and give some tips. 

All the best to all and happy diwali. Thanks


----------



## detonator1961

HappyDiwali said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have recently come across this forum and did imagine that there would be a forum like this on the net to discuss where people are up to with the granting of their visas (so thanks to the creators of this forum).
> 
> My partner and I lodged our prospective marriage visa application (subclass 300) on 01 August 2013. We were told that we will be assigned a case officer within 3 months, and it is 1 November and still have not heard anything!
> 
> I guess we just have to play the waiting game. Would be helpful if anyone can shed some light and give some tips.
> 
> All the best to all and happy diwali. Thanks


*Hi Happy Diwali,

I have also applied for prospective marriage visa application (subclass 300) & my date of lodgement is exatcly same as you. If it makes your feel better (or may be worse) I also don't have a case officer yet.lol

Also please get singh_26 or manv1983 to get your data placed in ss. ss is the spreadsheet forum members are using to keep track of visa grant time using trend analysis. where did you lodge the application?*


----------



## none

Abhisek, Dimple and Ms.j, any news from you guys?


----------



## Dimple1404

none said:


> Abhisek, Dimple and Ms.j, any news from you guys?


nope nothing so over it.now


----------



## none

Dimple1404 said:


> nope nothing so over it.now


this week was stressful, only 2 visa granted. Dewali holiday is on Tuesday only for AHC, is not it?


----------



## abhisek

none said:


> Abhisek, Dimple and Ms.j, any news from you guys?


Hey None,
None from my side


----------



## abhisek

none said:


> this week was stressful, only 2 visa granted. Dewali holiday is on Tuesday only for AHC, is not it?


The holiday is on Monday in lieu of Sunday's Laxmi Puja.


----------



## none

abhisek said:


> The holiday is on Monday in lieu of Sunday for Laxmi Puja.[/QUO
> 
> 
> thank you abhisek, i got confuse about the day


----------



## abhisek

none said:


> abhisek said:
> 
> 
> 
> The holiday is on Monday in lieu of Sunday for Laxmi Puja.[/QUO
> 
> 
> thank you abhisek, i got confuse about the day
> 
> 
> 
> No worries bro...
> It's going to be the longest three days...
Click to expand...


----------



## none

abhisek said:


> none said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries bro...
> It's going to be the longest three days...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah and after that 3 days its going to be your best week bro.....
> 
> By the way where will you be going in Australia?
Click to expand...


----------



## abhisek

none said:


> abhisek said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah and after that 3 days its going to be your best week bro.....
> 
> By the way where will you be going in Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> Just hoping it will be so...am going to Sydney, what about you?
Click to expand...


----------



## none

abhisek said:


> none said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just hoping it will be so...am going to Sydney, what about you?
> 
> 
> 
> this time i will be going to Brisbane but first i might go to Perth for some personal thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## vsoni88

Hey guys. Just needing to know something about statutory declaration. My partner needs to supply one about his birth details but he is in India...who can witness it?

Thanks
vikki


----------



## kunrit

vsoni88 said:


> Hey guys. Just needing to know something about statutory declaration. My partner needs to supply one about his birth details but he is in India...who can witness it?
> 
> Thanks
> vikki


I think a public notary or a govt. gazzetted officer could do that.

By the way Happy Deepavali to all though I know its not that happy away from our better halves. :boom::boom::boom::boom:


----------



## vsoni88

kunrit said:


> I think a public notary or a govt. gazzetted officer could do that.
> 
> By the way Happy Deepavali to all though I know its not that happy away from our better halves. :boom::boom::boom::boom:


Oh okay thanks. I was just concerned, thinking it needed to be done at aus consulate.

Thanks

Vikki


----------



## HappyDiwali

detonator1961 said:


> *Hi Happy Diwali,
> 
> I have also applied for prospective marriage visa application (subclass 300) & my date of lodgement is exatcly same as you. If it makes your feel better (or may be worse) I also don't have a case officer yet.lol
> 
> Also please get singh_26 or manv1983 to get your data placed in ss. ss is the spreadsheet forum members are using to keep track of visa grant time using trend analysis. where did you lodge the application?*


Hi Detonator,

Thanks for your reply, hmm its good to know that you are also at the same stage as us. My partner had lodged her PMV in Ahmedabad VFS office on 01/8/13 and was sent to New Delhi the next day. 

Fingers crossed we hear something after Diwali.

All the best !


----------



## none

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


hi muku bro please check this link for further information.


----------



## saras712

:boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom:*Happy diwali and festive season to all my forum friends*:boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom:


----------



## Piranha2004

Happy Diwali to all. 

For those who are still interested, I logged a formal complaint to the Obudsman regarding the poor customer service we have received during our visa process. Im hoping for some better dates of finalisation than the generic 7-12 months we keep getting.


----------



## kunrit

Piranha2004 said:


> Happy Diwali to all.
> 
> For those who are still interested, I logged a formal complaint to the Obudsman regarding the poor customer service we have received during our visa process. Im hoping for some better dates of finalisation than the generic 7-12 months we keep getting.


Keep us updated bro. Lets hope the big bosses care to look into the mess their desi babu counterparts have created in AHC Delhi.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Happy diwali to all ..
God bless you all soon with visas..


----------



## zoya13

a very happy diwali to all !!!!! ) looking forward to hearing good news this week on nov. (fingers crossed) good luck everyone !!!


----------



## himangi

hiii guys..
im new to this forum and recenly moved melbourne...searching for some job and good indian friends..can anybody help me???im here on spouse visa..


----------



## luckyba

this waiting periods seems to go on like forever.... got married in Jan and my husband left for Aus in Feb..... its already been like 8 months that I haven't seen him face to face... and this distance actually sucks..... I wish a miracle cud happen... and when I wake up next morning I wud hear the news abt my visa grant.....!!!!!! oh god.... plzz plzzzz plzzzz I beg of you let me go to him...! plzzzz grant my visa !


----------



## singh_26

*Hi*



luckyba said:


> this waiting periods seems to go on like forever.... got married in Jan and my husband left for Aus in Feb..... its already been like 8 months that I haven't seen him face to face... and this distance actually sucks..... I wish a miracle cud happen... and when I wake up next morning I wud hear the news abt my visa grant.....!!!!!! oh god.... plzz plzzzz plzzzz I beg of you let me go to him...! plzzzz grant my visa !


_*HI Luckyba,
Welcome to forum. May i know your DOL ?
and file queued for final decision date ?*_


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome*

_*Hi Luckyba....Welcome to the Forum!!!

Please add your details in the SS, Could you also tell me what additional documents were u asked to submit?

For future updates you can provide ur details from the following link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

and fill the form from "Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"

Once u do that Me or Manv will add ur details in the SS .


Cheers 
Singh_26*_


----------



## PUH

luckyba said:


> this waiting periods seems to go on like forever.... got married in Jan and my husband left for Aus in Feb..... its already been like 8 months that I haven't seen him face to face... and this distance actually sucks..... I wish a miracle cud happen... and when I wake up next morning I wud hear the news abt my visa grant.....!!!!!! oh god.... plzz plzzzz plzzzz I beg of you let me go to him...! plzzzz grant my visa !


Hi Luckyba......
Don't worry even I m sailing in the same boat...... Got married in feb hubby left in march n now it's almost 8 months.... My bday alone Diwali alone was expecting to celebrate his bday this month but seems not possible.... We were in long distance relationship for 8 years..... And now even after marriage just waiting to b with him.....
Just being positive everyday..... Checking email 100 times a day.......
Just waiting for the day when I will say "hubby I m coming" 
Fingers Crossed :fingercrossed:
I wish we all get our Visa granted soon.....hope for the best!!!


----------



## singh_26

*Hi*

_*Hi,
As we all know there are few member's in SS who crossed 100 days and we haven't heard anything from them whether they received their visa or not so it is my request to everyone please at least post a ''HI'' message on forum so we all came to know that you are still active but did not received your visa. or you can message any forum member who is active so he/she can convey your message to all other forum member's. *_


----------



## saras712

Its to Quiet in forum....look like every one still busy in Diwali celebration.......


----------



## zoya13

hey everyone !! today morning i was just wondering that instead of sulking during this "wait". , we should simply cheer eachother up, , coz as far as i am concerned i have been cursing AHC ppl... ;p anewaz, so does anyone have a clue pplz aaplied in 1st week of april, and file qued in sept 2nd week, when cn i expect ma visa.... need to hear sumthng positive...
wish y'all good luck i shal keep an update and cheer up everyone !!! coz we all are together in this !! )


----------



## manv1983

saras712 said:


> Its to Quiet in forum....look like every one still busy in Diwali celebration.......


Not sure about Diwali Celebration, But I hope AHC people are not following HORSE Races on Melbourne Cup Day !!:yell::yell::yell::yell:


----------



## kunrit

zoya13 said:


> hey everyone !! today morning i was just wondering that instead of sulking during this "wait". , we should simply cheer eachother up, , coz as far as i am concerned i have been cursing AHC ppl... ;p anewaz, so does anyone have a clue pplz aaplied in 1st week of april, and file qued in sept 2nd week, when cn i expect ma visa.... need to hear sumthng positive...
> wish y'all good luck i shal keep an update and cheer up everyone !!! coz we all are together in this !! )


more than 5 months to get your file queued. what took your co so long zoya?? did they keep asking for more docs and also was co 6 assigned to you ??


----------



## Magicmb

Hi guys, any good news today?


----------



## none

Common guys show some lights on forum.


----------



## none

hello abhisek, dimple and Ms.j any news guys?


----------



## Dimple1404

no, will let u know when they.give it out


----------



## none

Dimple1404 said:


> no, will let u know when they.give it out


can not wait for you guys to get visa and light up the candle of hope in forum mate


----------



## abhisek

none said:


> hello abhisek, dimple and Ms.j any news guys?


112 days n counting.....no news yet....


----------



## himangi

hello...is anybody coming melbourne this month????


----------



## preet17

Forum is so freaking dead..no one bothers anymore..


----------



## kunrit

himangi said:


> hello...is anybody coming melbourne this month????


Hey Himangi!! Pls can you share with us details like your DOL, DOQ, CO name and Grant date.

How long have you been there? Think you should try seek.com and gumtree, they might come in handy if you looking for a job.


----------



## kunrit

preet17 said:


> Forum is so freaking dead..no one bothers anymore..


By now everyone seems to be quite frustrated Preet. Remember September when visas were flooding this forum used to be so lively. I believe a few grants coming would rekindle our spirits giving ppl a hope that our chance might come soon. ray:


----------



## Becky26

Hey Guys!!

How are we all? Hope the festive season brings happiness to all.
So last night my parents and I went to drop pf my husband to the International Airport for his flight back to Australia. We have never had a day spent without each other since the day we got together. The slowly approaching worst day of my life finally arrived.

From my experience, I had not quite felt the pain of separation untill last night, I can tell you that it is the worst feeling in the whole wide world. 

I cannot stop crying every time I think of him. Amost 3 years of our relatioship and ony 7 months of being married, I never thought we we would have to go through all the processing in such a harsh way.
The "see-you soon" was just to keep us going and not break down. Knowing the fact that it might be "x number of months" before I get to see him next. Who knows. 

The last hug and the kiss was the most painful thing I have ever felt in my life. Deep down both of us hoping for the best and waiting for us get our normal lives together, would be the miracle that we both have always dreamed of.

Now I know how hard it is to say good bye even though it is temporary.
Dont know what to do with myself now. Everything in the house reminds me of him and I cannot stop myself from sobbing the whole day.

Someone please help! I need constructive ideas to stop me from sucking the life out of myself.
I cannot work here because most of the emoployers ask for long term commitments and I have no idea when I will get my visa approved, 3 months, 4 months or maybe longer so thats a "no go".

I pray and hope that no one has to go though this experience, cause it sucks!!
Thank you for your help.
Have a nice evening.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## none

Did anyone tried to contact AHC today, since 29 October there is no visa grant for the forum members, Do you guys think there might be lots of people outside the forum which date of queue is around 12-15 july thats why it taking time?


----------



## Becky26

none said:


> Did anyone tried to contact AHC today, since 29 October there is no visa grant for the forum members, Do you guys think there might be lots of people outside the forum which date of queue is around 12-15 july thats why it taking time?



You can guess/hope that there are other applicants with DOQ around 12-15 July. No one has any clue as to if AHC is still celebrating Diwali, COs nd SCOs are on (never-ending) leaves or if they actually haven't issued any visas since October 29th, 2013; its all a guess work, there is no way of finding out whats going on.

This is one department that follows Australian Rules but works on the ethics of an Indian Government Department. Maks life so much earier than what it actually is.

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Nitu108

Public holidays 

The High Commission will be closed on: 

2013 

01 January (Tuesday) New Year Day

28 January (Monday) In lieu of Australia Day/ Republic Day
27 March (Wednesday) Holi
29 March (Friday) Good Friday

01 April (Monday) Easter Monday
25 April (Thursday) ANZAC Day
10 June (Monday) Queen's Birthday
15 August (Thursday) Independence Day
20 August (Tuesday)
Rakshabandhan
2 October (Wednesday) Mahatma Gandhi's Birthday
4 November (Monday) In lieu of Diwali
25 December (Wednesday) Christmas Day 
26 December (Thursday) 

Boxing Day
27 December (Friday) Additional DFAT Public Holiday


----------



## shilga

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> How are we all? Hope the festive season brings happiness to all.
> So last night my parents and I went to drop pf my husband to the International Airport for his flight back to Australia. We have never had a day spent without each other since the day we got together. The slowly approaching worst day of my life finally arrived.
> 
> From my experience, I had not quite felt the pain of separation untill last night, I can tell you that it is the worst feeling in the whole wide world.
> 
> I cannot stop crying every time I think of him. Amost 3 years of our relatioship and ony 7 months of being married, I never thought we we would have to go through all the processing in such a harsh way.
> The "see-you soon" was just to keep us going and not break down. Knowing the fact that it might be "x number of months" before I get to see him next. Who knows.
> 
> The last hug and the kiss was the most painful thing I have ever felt in my life. Deep down both of us hoping for the best and waiting for us get our normal lives together, would be the miracle that we both have always dreamed of.
> 
> Now I know how hard it is to say good bye even though it is temporary.
> Dont know what to do with myself now. Everything in the house reminds me of him and I cannot stop myself from sobbing the whole day.
> 
> Someone please help! I need constructive ideas to stop me from sucking the life out of myself.
> I cannot work here because most of the emoployers ask for long term commitments and I have no idea when I will get my visa approved, 3 months, 4 months or maybe longer so thats a "no go".
> 
> I pray and hope that no one has to go though this experience, cause it sucks!!
> Thank you for your help.
> Have a nice evening.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Touching!?


----------



## Becky26

Nitu108 said:


> Public holidays
> 
> The High Commission will be closed on:
> 
> 2013
> 
> 01 January (Tuesday) New Year Day
> 
> 28 January (Monday) In lieu of Australia Day/ Republic Day
> 27 March (Wednesday) Holi
> 29 March (Friday) Good Friday
> 
> 01 April (Monday) Easter Monday
> 25 April (Thursday) ANZAC Day
> 10 June (Monday) Queen's Birthday
> 15 August (Thursday) Independence Day
> 20 August (Tuesday)
> Rakshabandhan
> 2 October (Wednesday) Mahatma Gandhi's Birthday
> 4 November (Monday) In lieu of Diwali
> 25 December (Wednesday) Christmas Day
> 26 December (Thursday)
> 
> Boxing Day
> 27 December (Friday) Additional DFAT Public Holiday



3 more public holidays for AHC. Let's see how manyy visas they grant before 2013 ends.
Good Luck to lall waiting

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ABS369

*Hi!*



himangi said:


> hello...is anybody coming melbourne this month????


Hi Himangi
I will be Melbourne, however i havent got my visa yet. Not sure when will i get it as the processing time has increased.


----------



## Dimple1404

hi all good news my wife got her visa, she received the call from our migration agent , finally the wait is now over. good luck to you all.


----------



## Becky26

Dimple1404 said:


> hi all good news my wife got her visa, she received the call from our migration agent , finally the wait is now over. good luck to you all.


Many many congratulations!!!!! Finally your day has come. Have a great life ahead and enjoy!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## none

Dimple1404 said:


> hi all good news my wife got her visa, she received the call from our migration agent , finally the wait is now over. good luck to you all.


congratulation mate


----------



## shilga

Dimple1404 said:


> hi all good news my wife got her visa, she received the call from our migration agent , finally the wait is now over. good luck to you all.


Congrats!
    arty: arty:


----------



## Magicmb

Dimple1404 said:


> hi all good news my wife got her visa, she received the call from our migration agent , finally the wait is now over. good luck to you all.


Congrats!!!! dimple,Great  
lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Dimple1404 said:


> hi all good news my wife got her visa, she received the call from our migration agent , finally the wait is now over. good luck to you all.


*HI Dimple k twinkle g arty:,
Many many Congratulation to both of you. Have a wonderful life ahead. *
:clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::thumb::thumb::car::car::car: :drum::drum::drum: :rockon::rockon::first::first::first:


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> How are we all? Hope the festive season brings happiness to all.
> So last night my parents and I went to drop pf my husband to the International Airport for his flight back to Australia. We have never had a day spent without each other since the day we got together. The slowly approaching worst day of my life finally arrived.
> 
> From my experience, I had not quite felt the pain of separation untill last night, I can tell you that it is the worst feeling in the whole wide world.
> 
> I cannot stop crying every time I think of him. Amost 3 years of our relatioship and ony 7 months of being married, I never thought we we would have to go through all the processing in such a harsh way.
> The "see-you soon" was just to keep us going and not break down. Knowing the fact that it might be "x number of months" before I get to see him next. Who knows.
> 
> The last hug and the kiss was the most painful thing I have ever felt in my life. Deep down both of us hoping for the best and waiting for us get our normal lives together, would be the miracle that we both have always dreamed of.
> 
> Now I know how hard it is to say good bye even though it is temporary.
> Dont know what to do with myself now. Everything in the house reminds me of him and I cannot stop myself from sobbing the whole day.
> 
> Someone please help! I need constructive ideas to stop me from sucking the life out of myself.
> I cannot work here because most of the emoployers ask for long term commitments and I have no idea when I will get my visa approved, 3 months, 4 months or maybe longer so thats a "no go".
> 
> I pray and hope that no one has to go though this experience, cause it sucks!!
> Thank you for your help.
> Have a nice evening.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi becky..
It makes me cry to know your sad story..
Its literally very hard to stay away..
But you just can't do anything..
As either way you gonna be in more bigger problems which makes you wait more nore and more..
So be patient and keep praying to make you go through this wait with love care and understanding
As many couples go through lot of misunderstandings and fights coz of this wait..


I am too frustrated from this wait..
So i pass my time in the things which make me excited and happy 
Like searching a new home in aus 
A good school for my baby 
Good places where i will enjoy with my family..
New places to eat and much more related to my future..
And yes we are making a big handmade card (me n my daughter) for my husband ..
It makes me happy and time fliess off..
So i am trying my best to be busy and keep myself away from useless thoughts
So make urself busy ..
I wish you get your visa very soon 
God bless you always


----------



## singh_26

*Prediction's*

*Rvisa, Ms.J, Abhishek be ready to share good news with us.* :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PUH

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> How are we all? Hope the festive season brings happiness to all.
> So last night my parents and I went to drop pf my husband to the International Airport for his flight back to Australia. We have never had a day spent without each other since the day we got together. The slowly approaching worst day of my life finally arrived.
> 
> From my experience, I had not quite felt the pain of separation untill last night, I can tell you that it is the worst feeling in the whole wide world.
> 
> I cannot stop crying every time I think of him. Amost 3 years of our relatioship and ony 7 months of being married, I never thought we we would have to go through all the processing in such a harsh way.
> The "see-you soon" was just to keep us going and not break down. Knowing the fact that it might be "x number of months" before I get to see him next. Who knows.
> 
> The last hug and the kiss was the most painful thing I have ever felt in my life. Deep down both of us hoping for the best and waiting for us get our normal lives together, would be the miracle that we both have always dreamed of.
> 
> Now I know how hard it is to say good bye even though it is temporary.
> Dont know what to do with myself now. Everything in the house reminds me of him and I cannot stop myself from sobbing the whole day.
> 
> Someone please help! I need constructive ideas to stop me from sucking the life out of myself.
> I cannot work here because most of the emoployers ask for long term commitments and I have no idea when I will get my visa approved, 3 months, 4 months or maybe longer so thats a "no go".
> 
> I pray and hope that no one has to go though this experience, cause it sucks!!
> Thank you for your help.
> Have a nice evening.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hello Becky!

I can understand the pain u r going through...... In fact everyone here in this forum.
Even I left my job in July thinking of going in Tourist Visa but later came to kno that my partner visa will b on hold then.....
Just try to keep yourself engrossed .... Even I used to get so much frustrated as nothing was in my favor ....... I hv joined a Yoga Class it helps me to be patient....
Patience is what we always hear from AHC LoL! 
Btw I feel more bad when everyone ask when r u going? n I always answer I m still waiting for my visa....... 
Till then we can just wait n hope.....:fingerscrossed:
Take Care....

Regards,
P.


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Dimple1404 said:


> hi all good news my wife got her visa, she received the call from our migration agent , finally the wait is now over. good luck to you all.


_*lane: Congratulations to u and ur wife... have a happy married life ahead... :cheer2:*_


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hi becky..
> It makes me cry to know your sad story..
> Its literally very hard to stay away..
> But you just can't do anything..
> As either way you gonna be in more bigger problems which makes you wait more nore and more..
> So be patient and keep praying to make you go through this wait with love care and understanding
> As many couples go through lot of misunderstandings and fights coz of this wait..
> 
> 
> I am too frustrated from this wait..
> So i pass my time in the things which make me excited and happy
> Like searching a new home in aus
> A good school for my baby
> Good places where i will enjoy with my family..
> New places to eat and much more related to my future..
> And yes we are making a big handmade card (me n my daughter) for my husband ..
> It makes me happy and time fliess off..
> So i am trying my best to be busy and keep myself away from useless thoughts
> So make urself busy ..
> I wish you get your visa very soon
> God bless you always




Hey Amaanisingh,

Thanks for your reply, I really appreciate it. 6 months flew the time when my husband was here, I just wished that the remaining waiting period flies away like that as well. I cannot put in words, how I felt in that moment when I saw my husband walking in to the airport and not knowing when I will see him again.

Even though I knew that he had to go, I could not mentally prepare myself to say good bye when it was time and broke down in tears. I have never cried in public, that was the first time in my entire life. 

I hope that all of our patience pays off in the form of a visa. Living without someone who you love and have spent so may years with is not easy, life has put up the best of its hurdles it could have put. Hope things get better soon for you, me and many others in such difficult situations.

Thanks again for your advice.
Good Luck to all. 
Hopefully we all will be living our dreams lives with our families in the very near future.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

PUH said:


> Hello Becky!
> 
> I can understand the pain u r going through...... In fact everyone here in this forum.
> Even I left my job in July thinking of going in Tourist Visa but later came to kno that my partner visa will b on hold then.....
> Just try to keep yourself engrossed .... Even I used to get so much frustrated as nothing was in my favor ....... I hv joined a Yoga Class it helps me to be patient....
> Patience is what we always hear from AHC LoL!
> Btw I feel more bad when everyone ask when r u going? n I always answer I m still waiting for my visa.......
> Till then we can just wait n hope.....:fingerscrossed:
> Take Care....
> 
> Regards,
> P.


hey P,

Thank you for your reply. 
I just don't know what to feel and think after watchin my husband leave because of the the stupid rules of Indian Immigration Department.
It makes me feel like if or when all this chase and fight to try and live a normal and spend our lives with each other will get over and we will be able to have a family of our own.

So many complications and problems in life, the one thing someone needs is their partner and what do you do when they have to leave you. How does one sleep not having that someone next to you. I haven't slept in 5 days. Fell sick because of the lack sleep and not eating properly. Have lost apetite. Nothing is fun anymore. 
How does someone know that this wait will bring a happy ending to our lives, what if AHC plans to reject my application, like DIAC did when I applied last year.

I don't even know if after all this, if we do get rejected what will we do.
I felt like someone was ripping my heart out when I watching my husband walk towards the "International Departures" area. 
He has sacifised so much to be with me and now after our previous rejection, we don't know what to do or think.

AS much as we loved making plans for our future together, we can't because we don't know what will happen. 

I wish I could make a video of every pain and sorrow this God Forbidden Department has caused us and send it to them.
Life is never easy!

Praying everyday and begging infront of God for my approval.

Good Luck to all!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## manv1983

singh_26 said:


> *Rvisa, Ms.J, Abhishek be ready to share good news with us.* :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Hi Singh, 

Waiting4oct and Visapri have been inactive from too long and might have got their visa so I have changed them as Inactive members in Spreadsheet !!

Kindly update the same when you put your udpated list !!

Thanks


----------



## himangi

*thnx*



kunrit said:


> Hey Himangi!! Pls can you share with us details like your DOL, DOQ, CO name and Grant date.
> 
> How long have you been there? Think you should try seek.com and gumtree, they might come in handy if you looking for a job.



all my details r already in spreadsheet with name of rpandit...since last 2 month im in melbourne,feelng very bore at home...lookng for some gud indian friends...thanx for ur reply..


----------



## himangi

*thnx for ur reply*



ABS369 said:


> Hi Himangi
> I will be Melbourne, however i havent got my visa yet. Not sure when will i get it as the processing time has increased.


hii my detail are also in spreadsheet with name of rpandit...if u want some gud indian friends in melbourne thn send me ur detail after reaching here......im here since last 2 month..on spouse visa(309)...my huby is software engr. in automobile company..good luck to u for ur grant..


----------



## himangi

any indian girl who are going to move melbourne and looking for some good friends here then message your detail..im also available on facebook...good luck to all indian girls who are waitng for their grant..i was also in same situation before 2 month like u all...than after long waiting(app x. 9 month period)i got my grant and shifted here in melbourne...im happy very happy but missing my country as well as my friends,relatives...


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> How are we all? Hope the festive season brings happiness to all.
> So last night my parents and I went to drop pf my husband to the International Airport for his flight back to Australia. We have never had a day spent without each other since the day we got together. The slowly approaching worst day of my life finally arrived.
> 
> From my experience, I had not quite felt the pain of separation untill last night, I can tell you that it is the worst feeling in the whole wide world.
> 
> I cannot stop crying every time I think of him. Amost 3 years of our relatioship and ony 7 months of being married, I never thought we we would have to go through all the processing in such a harsh way.
> The "see-you soon" was just to keep us going and not break down. Knowing the fact that it might be "x number of months" before I get to see him next. Who knows.
> 
> The last hug and the kiss was the most painful thing I have ever felt in my life. Deep down both of us hoping for the best and waiting for us get our normal lives together, would be the miracle that we both have always dreamed of.
> 
> Now I know how hard it is to say good bye even though it is temporary.
> Dont know what to do with myself now. Everything in the house reminds me of him and I cannot stop myself from sobbing the whole day.
> 
> Someone please help! I need constructive ideas to stop me from sucking the life out of myself.
> I cannot work here because most of the emoployers ask for long term commitments and I have no idea when I will get my visa approved, 3 months, 4 months or maybe longer so thats a "no go".
> 
> I pray and hope that no one has to go though this experience, cause it sucks!!
> Thank you for your help.
> Have a nice evening.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky

I can understand you feelings. Hope you will get visa ASAP.What I would suggest you to get some good books or be a member of local library and spend most of your time in reading.If you dont like reading get a Diary and write something you like.If the above idea is not good try to learn things that you really wanted but you could not due to circumstance.

Hope this tips will help to kill your time.keep your self busy and never let loneliness get over you. I think I give you too much advice.:tsk::tsk::tsk:
:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## saras712

Dimple1404 said:


> hi all good news my wife got her visa, she received the call from our migration agent , finally the wait is now over. good luck to you all.


Finally AHC have break their fast of not granting visa from week or so......Congrets to you both and have happy life ahead.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## prisuda

Hello all, 
Its nice to be back after like 2 yrs to this forum ! The second stage of battle begins ! Is anyone here, who have started their second stage of visa processing, for visa subclass 100? Am I in the wrong thread, please help me ! 
Thank you ! 
And for those who are applying the first stage, be patient and all the best !


----------



## none

hoping to hear at least 3-4 member won this battle today


----------



## cute1987

_*Any good news from... Abhisek (114), Ms. J (114), DOL19122012 (113), RVisa190 (112), Magicmo (106) User (103), Geeth (100) and Jaiganesh (92)… :fingerscrossed:*_


----------



## Magicmb

Not yet 
ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## jaiganesh

cute1987 said:


> _*Any good news from... Abhisek (114), Ms. J (114), DOL19122012 (113), RVisa190 (112), Magicmo (106) User (103), Geeth (100) and Jaiganesh (92)… :fingerscrossed:*_


Not yet


----------



## singh_26

*Reminder*

*HI All My dear forum member's as we all know from past few days there is no one to update SS as those who have SS edit right's (Nannu And SRvj) got their visa's and busy in settling there life in australia.
So here me and Manv took initiative and make separate link of SS and SS entry page please follow this new links now and help us to make SS better and updated so it will be useful for all of us.

Spreadsheet new link :
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

You can enter your details from this link and it will get updated soon by me or manv

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Hope this help all of us.*


----------



## manv1983

I asked for update I got this reply :

What you guys make out of this reply ????

*Thank you for your email.

Request you to please wait till the end of this month for an updated status.

Feel free to contact us in case of any further clarification required.
*
Yours sincerely

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## none

manv1983 said:


> I asked for update I got this reply :
> 
> What you guys make out of this reply ????
> 
> *Thank you for your email.
> 
> Request you to please wait till the end of this month for an updated status.
> 
> Feel free to contact us in case of any further clarification required.
> *
> Yours sincerely
> 
> XXXXXXXXXX


from AHC, thats there standard answer alway.....but that is nice that you might get before end of this month.


----------



## singh_26

*Good News*



manv1983 said:


> I asked for update I got this reply :
> 
> What you guys make out of this reply ????
> 
> *Thank you for your email.
> 
> Request you to please wait till the end of this month for an updated status.
> 
> Feel free to contact us in case of any further clarification required.
> *
> Yours sincerely
> 
> XXXXXXXXXX


_*HI Manv,
It also means that You will Receive your visa by end of this month... Best of luck Bro.............*_  :fingerscrossed:  :fingerscrossed:  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## none

Guys, anyone knows any other method to know you getting visa beside TFN?


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> I can understand you feelings. Hope you will get visa ASAP.What I would suggest you to get some good books or be a member of local library and spend most of your time in reading.If you dont like reading get a Diary and write something you like.If the above idea is not good try to learn things that you really wanted but you could not due to circumstance.
> 
> Hope this tips will help to kill your time.keep your self busy and never let loneliness get over you. I think I give you too much advice.:tsk::tsk::tsk:
> :sad::sad::sad:




Hey Saras,

Thank you so much for your reply. Yeah! I love reading, I have many books on my iPhone that I ready everyday. Its just getting this time apart out of my head. Everything in my life and in my house reminds me of us and the time we were next to each other. It is this hurdle that I am trying to jump. Not crying every time I look at his photos in my phone or my facebook. 

I guess this is just what happens when you love someone. I'm just praying every day that these days get over quick and we are back together and have a family of our own. 
Thanks once again for your help!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## none

common Abhisek where are you busy today....its your turn to light up the candle of happiness in forum.


----------



## none

Just noticed The Department of Immigration and Border Protection have updated their website:

Welcome to DIBP

its easy to use.


----------



## luckyba

Dimple1404 said:


> hi all good news my wife got her visa, she received the call from our migration agent , finally the wait is now over. good luck to you all.


How many month did it take to get visa ??? plzz can say .. thanks


----------



## none

luckyba said:


> How many month did it take to get visa ??? plzz can say .. thanks


when did your co send you document for final decision luckyba?


----------



## Becky26

none said:


> Just noticed The Department of Immigration and Border Protection have updated their website:
> 
> Welcome to DIBP
> 
> its easy to use.


can tell where our visa fees is going.....


----------



## jaiganesh

any grants today?


----------



## none

jaiganesh said:


> any grants today?


seems like gonna go dry day


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey all.. 
If anyone knows where to courier the documents asked by co
Like our pcc's 
I got all of them and now going to courier them tomorrow but was confused about address like should send to vfs or ahc referring to my case officer..
Can anyone please help..
Thank you


----------



## jaiganesh

all the staffs of AHC are simply A.. H...
hope you guys understand


----------



## kunrit

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey all..
> If anyone knows where to courier the documents asked by co
> Like our pcc's
> I got all of them and now going to courier them tomorrow but was confused about address like should send to vfs or ahc referring to my case officer..
> Can anyone please help..
> Thank you


Hi,

Check your CO's e-mail signature. That contains his location. I sent mine to the sam. Also before actually sending it across you can mail him and confirm the same.


----------



## cute1987

*Hope that helps!*



luckyba said:


> How many month did it take to get visa ??? plzz can say .. thanks


Hey luckyba,

Dimple1404 got her visa in 233 days (7 months 19 days)...

DOL: 18/03/2013
DOQ: 16/07/2013
Date of Grant: 06/11/2013

Hope that helps!

Cheers
cute1987


----------



## ABS369

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey all..
> If anyone knows where to courier the documents asked by co
> Like our pcc's
> I got all of them and now going to courier them tomorrow but was confused about address like should send to vfs or ahc referring to my case officer..
> Can anyone please help..
> Thank you


Hi,

You'll need to send the documents to the below address:
1/50 G Shantipath, Chanakyapuri, New Delhi 110021

also mention your case number, CO's name and your passport number on the envelope. You will get an acknowledgement mail once they receive the documents.


----------



## cute1987

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey all..
> If anyone knows where to courier the documents asked by co
> Like our pcc's
> I got all of them and now going to courier them tomorrow but was confused about address like should send to vfs or ahc referring to my case officer..
> Can anyone please help..
> Thank you


Hi Amaanisingh,

You may send your documents at the AHC address (with ur case officer name)...

(Your case officer name), Visa Officer
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Australian High Commission,
1/50 - G, Shantipath 
Chanakyapuri, New Delhi - 110021 
Phones: 91 - 11 - 4122 1000, 4139 9900

*Don't forget to write your File Ref. No. and Passport No. on the top of the envelop...
*
If possible, try to courier your documents through Blue Dart.

Hope that helps!

Cheers
cute1987


----------



## abhisek

none said:


> common Abhisek where are you busy today....its your turn to light up the candle of happiness in forum.


Wish I could, but still waiting


----------



## Becky26

abhisek said:


> Wish I could, but still waiting




Don't worry, 90% chance is that your visa is going to take maximum 6 days (the "120 days after DOQ" theory). So I think you should start packing and book your flights to Australia :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

lane:lane:


Good Luck to you!
Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## abhisek

Becky26 said:


> Don't worry, 90% chance is that your visa is going to take maximum 6 days (the "120 days after DOQ" theory). So I think you should start packing and book your flights to Australia :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> lane:lane:
> 
> 
> Good Luck to you!
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Thanks Becky, hoping so....


----------



## Amaanisingh

cute1987 said:


> Hi Amaanisingh,
> 
> You may send your documents at the AHC address (with ur case officer name)...
> 
> (Your case officer name), Visa Officer
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> Australian High Commission,
> 1/50 - G, Shantipath
> Chanakyapuri, New Delhi - 110021
> Phones: 91 - 11 - 4122 1000, 4139 9900
> 
> *Don't forget to write your File Ref. No. and Passport No. on the top of the envelop...
> *
> If possible, try to courier your documents through Blue Dart.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Cheers
> cute1987


Thank you cutes
I will do that
But what's with blue dart..anything special..
I am going to courier through fedex..


----------



## none

Good morning guys, lets pray that most of the members who crossed 100 days in Queue, they get their visa today. GOOD LUCK GUYS>


----------



## Magicmb

GOOD MORNING ray:ray:ray: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## manv1983

*If not many, I hope we should get atleast 2/3 visas today !!*


----------



## abhisek

When calling AHC, New Delhi and after pressing 1 or 2, do we not hear any music playing? I am calling them now and it's just silent. Nothing playing on background, have tried few times..anyone who called before, please assist...


----------



## cute1987

Amaanisingh said:


> Thank you cutes
> I will do that
> But what's with blue dart..anything special..
> I am going to courier through fedex..


_Hi Amaanisingh,

Onset wish to say good morning to you all...

Blue Dart is official courier of the AHC and VFS...

You can courier your documents through FedEx or any reputed courier...

You have 2 original copies of all P.C.C.'s... send one original copy to the AHC and keep the second original copy at a safer place with you as you may need it at a later stage...?

Cheers
cute1987_


----------



## Amedh

*Thank you!*



none said:


> Good morning guys, lets pray that most of the members who crossed 100 days in Queue, they get their visa today. GOOD LUCK GUYS>




Ho God grant us Visa..................


----------



## Kuldeepsandhu

Amedh said:


> Ho God grant us Visa..................


Happy for those got visa today,Still waiting


----------



## cute1987

*Welcome to the forum...*



Amedh said:


> Ho God grant us Visa..................


_Hi Amedh, 

:welcome: to the forum...

I hope that your *first pray post* may *bring 2-3 visas* to the forum...

Cheers
cute1987_


----------



## none

abhisek said:


> When calling AHC, New Delhi and after pressing 1 or 2, do we not hear any music playing? I am calling them now and it's just silent. Nothing playing on background, have tried few times..anyone who called before, please assist...


did you get through it and talked with them or could not get through, i have tried 3-4 times since i applied for visa but never got to AHC staffs through phone. every time when i want to contact them i send them email and next day i get same standard email like every other members.


----------



## Amedh

cute1987 said:


> _Hi Amedh,
> 
> :welcome: to the forum...
> 
> I hope that your *first pray post* may *bring 2-3 visas* to the forum...
> 
> Cheers
> cute1987_


These are my observations about AHC partner visa grant pattern so far.. 

Every week -
On Monday and Friday - couple of visas to none
Tue, Wed & Thu - Most visa grant days.

Every month first week - Visa drought week - couple of visas to none. My guess is every month first week AHC may sort out applications in the final queue to allot them to SCO. 

I believe next week is our Visa frenzy week... 

Also, I heard about few PR grants in Oct from friends. May be AHC concentrated on PR applications in Oct month.. This month is our turn to get partner visas... 

Have a great weekend Friends!


----------



## Amedh

Thank you cute1987..


----------



## cute1987

cute1987 said:


> _Hi Amedh,
> 
> :welcome: to the forum...
> 
> I hope that your *first pray post* may *bring 2-3 visas* to the forum...
> 
> Cheers
> cute1987_





Amedh said:


> These are my observations about AHC partner visa grant pattern so far..
> 
> Every week -
> On Monday and Friday - couple of visas to none
> Tue, Wed & Thu - Most visa grant days.
> 
> Every month first week - Visa drought week - couple of visas to none. My guess is every month first week AHC may sort out applications in the final queue to allot them to SCO.
> 
> I believe next week is our Visa frenzy week...
> 
> Also, I heard about few PR grants in Oct from friends. May be AHC concentrated on PR applications in Oct month.. This month is our turn to get partner visas...
> 
> Have a great weekend Friends!


Thank u for updating the forum with ur *in-detail observations* about AHC partner visa grant pattern study...


----------



## preet17

Its my century today..just noticed..few more weeks I guess..


----------



## sis_bhav

Hi Guys,

I am new to the forum.

First of all thanks to all active memebers for their valuable inputs as it has created hopes in me and a new zest to kill the never endig waitig period. Good luck to all who are waiting for thier grant of visa.

Freinds I have applied for 309 spouse visa at VFS New Delhi on 28th June 2013. I got an email from my CO for undertaking medical examination on 24th Oct 2013. Medical submitted on 25th Oct 2013.

I haven't heard back from my CO after this.

Please could any one suggest how much more time will AHC take to grant my spouse visa????

Its almost more than 4 months since i lodged my application and it took me almost 3.5 months for allotment of CO ...I am not sure when will i be fortunate enough to hear the good news about finale grant of my visa.

Day by day i am losing my patience and every single minute adds up to frustration.

Could anyone please suggest if it is all right to visit australia on tourist visa after submision of medical?or shoul i still wait for final visa?

Many thanks for your kind suggestion.


----------



## singh_26

*Welcome*



sis_bhav said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum.
> 
> First of all thanks to all active memebers for their valuable inputs as it has created hopes in me and a new zest to kill the never endig waitig period. Good luck to all who are waiting for thier grant of visa.
> 
> Freinds I have applied for 309 spouse visa at VFS New Delhi on 28th June 2013. I got an email from my CO for undertaking medical examination on 24th Oct 2013. Medical submitted on 25th Oct 2013.
> 
> I haven't heard back from my CO after this.
> 
> Please could any one suggest how much more time will AHC take to grant my spouse visa????
> 
> Its almost more than 4 months since i lodged my application and it took me almost 3.5 months for allotment of CO ...I am not sure when will i be fortunate enough to hear the good news about finale grant of my visa.
> 
> Day by day i am losing my patience and every single minute adds up to frustration.
> 
> Could anyone please suggest if it is all right to visit australia on tourist visa after submision of medical?or shoul i still wait for final visa?
> 
> Many thanks for your kind suggestion.





Amedh said:


> These are my observations about AHC partner visa grant pattern so far..
> 
> Every week -
> On Monday and Friday - couple of visas to none
> Tue, Wed & Thu - Most visa grant days.
> 
> Every month first week - Visa drought week - couple of visas to none. My guess is every month first week AHC may sort out applications in the final queue to allot them to SCO.
> 
> I believe next week is our Visa frenzy week...
> 
> Also, I heard about few PR grants in Oct from friends. May be AHC concentrated on PR applications in Oct month.. This month is our turn to get partner visas...
> 
> Have a great weekend Friends!



_*Hi sis_bhav & Amedh,

:welcome:

Welcome to the forum, I have added your details to SS.

In future, May i request you to provide your details to be added in the sheet, using the following link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

and fill the form from*_ *"Click Here To Update Your Details in SS"*

_*Once you do that Me or Manv will add your details in the SS .
After we update your details in the SS you can view them from the same link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Please do not forget to update the SS as things move forward for you, specially when your visa is granted, it will help in making the SS more useful for rest of us.

And sis_bhav as per current scenario within 120 days after your file placed in final queue you can expect your visa grant. About tourist visa as per my advice do not go on tourist visa as it may delay your Spouse Visa.

Hope this helps *_


----------



## Piranha2004

sis_bhav said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum.
> 
> First of all thanks to all active memebers for their valuable inputs as it has created hopes in me and a new zest to kill the never endig waitig period. Good luck to all who are waiting for thier grant of visa.
> 
> Freinds I have applied for 309 spouse visa at VFS New Delhi on 28th June 2013. I got an email from my CO for undertaking medical examination on 24th Oct 2013. Medical submitted on 25th Oct 2013.
> 
> I haven't heard back from my CO after this.
> 
> Please could any one suggest how much more time will AHC take to grant my spouse visa????
> 
> Its almost more than 4 months since i lodged my application and it took me almost 3.5 months for allotment of CO ...I am not sure when will i be fortunate enough to hear the good news about finale grant of my visa.
> 
> Day by day i am losing my patience and every single minute adds up to frustration.
> 
> Could anyone please suggest if it is all right to visit australia on tourist visa after submision of medical?or shoul i still wait for final visa?
> 
> Many thanks for your kind suggestion.


It will be Feb/March next year .


----------



## abhisek

Piranha2004 said:


> It will be Feb/March next year .


Hey mate,
Did you hear anything from ombudsman?


----------



## jaiganesh

abhisek said:


> Hey mate,
> Did you hear anything from ombudsman?


Hey bro I think u should call ahc on Monday.


----------



## cute1987

sis_bhav said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum.
> 
> First of all thanks to all active memebers for their valuable inputs as it has created hopes in me and a new zest to kill the never endig waitig period. Good luck to all who are waiting for thier grant of visa.
> 
> Freinds I have applied for 309 spouse visa at VFS New Delhi on 28th June 2013. I got an email from my CO for undertaking medical examination on 24th Oct 2013. Medical submitted on 25th Oct 2013.
> 
> I haven't heard back from my CO after this.
> 
> Please could any one suggest how much more time will AHC take to grant my spouse visa????
> 
> Its almost more than 4 months since i lodged my application and it took me almost 3.5 months for allotment of CO ...I am not sure when will i be fortunate enough to hear the good news about finale grant of my visa.
> 
> Day by day i am losing my patience and every single minute adds up to frustration.
> 
> Could anyone please suggest if it is all right to visit australia on tourist visa after submision of medical?or shoul i still wait for final visa?
> 
> Many thanks for your kind suggestion.


_Hi sis_bhav,

I suggest you to write an email to your CO for getting a confirmation about your medical clearance and file date of queue (if it has been queued for final decision)…

Last visa to this forum member was granted after 113 days from the file date of queue...

Tourist visa, if granted, at this stage of spouse visa application may slow down the processing of your spouse visa (this is my personal opinion, may be different from AHC's views)...

Hope that helps!

cute1987_


----------



## Bamborabi

*Regarding Medicals*

Hi guys,

After medicals are done, does the CO let us know whether the medicals have got cleared ? or should we email & ask the CO ?

Also, when the file is placed in queue for SCO does the CO let us know via email the same ?

Thanks & Regards,
Bamborabi



sis_bhav said:


> Hi Guys,=========================
> I am new to the forum.
> 
> First of all thanks to all active memebers for their valuable inputs as it has created hopes in me and a new zest to kill the never endig waitig period. Good luck to all who are waiting for thier grant of visa.
> 
> Freinds I have applied for 309 spouse visa at VFS New Delhi on 28th June 2013. I got an email from my CO for undertaking medical examination on 24th Oct 2013. Medical submitted on 25th Oct 2013.
> 
> I haven't heard back from my CO after this.
> 
> Please could any one suggest how much more time will AHC take to grant my spouse visa????
> 
> Its almost more than 4 months since i lodged my application and it took me almost 3.5 months for allotment of CO ...I am not sure when will i be fortunate enough to hear the good news about finale grant of my visa.
> 
> Day by day i am losing my patience and every single minute adds up to frustration.
> 
> Could anyone please suggest if it is all right to visit australia on tourist visa after submision of medical?or shoul i still wait for final visa?
> 
> Many thanks for your kind suggestion.


----------



## abhisek

jaiganesh said:


> Hey bro I think u should call ahc on Monday.


I tried calling them yesterday but after dialling the number and pressing 1 or 2 the hold music plays for some time and then it goes silent...not sure if the line is still connected or disconnected...I still stayed on line for an hour but no one picked so I was not sure if I was disconnected earlier or they are actually busy..also it was 8:45 when I called them....so disappointed at the way immigration treats non citizens....even though we pay such a huge amount of fees but no service is provided....


----------



## Sneha.Chavan

Hello Everyone,

I have applied partner visa on 12th July 2013, recieved mail from case officer for medicals on 29th Oct 2013. I already did my medicals on 27th July 2013 and send case officer my HAP ID. Case officer havnt replied to my mails. 
Will anyone please help me what i should do next tried calling AHC but no reply from them. 

I have called the clininc from were i did my medicals they said you can upload your medicals only once.


Sneha


----------



## magicmo

Its not fair what we have to go through ...Its inhumane....I have been in Aus for more than 10years , I have served this country (Aus) enough as a Citizen...What I get in return is I m not entitled to b with my wife for long time bcos of some incompetent system/employees (AHC)...


----------



## singh_26

*Medical's*



Sneha.Chavan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have applied partner visa on 12th July 2013, recieved mail from case officer for medicals on 29th Oct 2013. I already did my medicals on 27th July 2013 and send case officer my HAP ID. Case officer havnt replied to my mails.
> Will anyone please help me what i should do next tried calling AHC but no reply from them.
> 
> I have called the clininc from were i did my medicals they said you can upload your medicals only once.
> 
> 
> Sneha


_*HI Sneha,
Send Email to your case officer and ask him about your medicals and mention all the details like your Hap id, Place form where you did your medicals and when medicals uploaded. and all required details so it will be easy for CO to track your medicals and can inofrm you about your medicals. (Hap id is sufficient for tracking your medicals but still advice you to send more details )
Hope this helps*_


----------



## Piranha2004

abhisek said:


> Hey mate,
> Did you hear anything from ombudsman?


Not yet. I will follow up by phone on Monday.


----------



## Nitu108

Hello Everyone!

Today i got email from my case officer (The application is still in queue and 5-6 weeks away from the final assessment. 

is anyone know after 5 - 6 week how long it will take for final assessment,its long wait.

Thanks
Nitu


----------



## singh_26

*hi*



Nitu108 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Today i got email from my case officer (The application is still in queue and 5-6 weeks away from the final assessment.
> 
> is anyone know after 5 - 6 week how long it will take for final assessment,its long wait.
> 
> Thanks
> Nitu


_*HI Nitu,
Have you asked for update from your CO ?
And it is good news that AHC is working on Saturday also. Hats off to AHC*_


----------



## Nitu108

Yes i asked for update and they do work on saturday,this is 2ed time i got respond on saturday!


----------



## singh_26

*Good News*



Nitu108 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Today i got email from my case officer (The application is still in queue and 5-6 weeks away from the final assessment.
> 
> is anyone know after 5 - 6 week how long it will take for final assessment,its long wait.
> 
> Thanks
> Nitu


_*HI Again,
As CO mentioned in His/her mail that will take Approximately 5-6 weeks and you have completed 84 days in final queue so if we still go with 120 days theory and consider 5 weeks from now then it exactly make 119 days which is near to 120 days theory. So be positive my friend and thanks a lot for sharing this good news as my DOQ is near to your's.
CO Always give you the maximum time it can come in 4 weeks also *_


----------



## Becky26

Sneha.Chavan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have applied partner visa on 12th July 2013, recieved mail from case officer for medicals on 29th Oct 2013. I already did my medicals on 27th July 2013 and send case officer my HAP ID. Case officer havnt replied to my mails.
> Will anyone please help me what i should do next tried calling AHC but no reply from them.
> 
> I have called the clininc from were i did my medicals they said you can upload your medicals only once.
> 
> 
> Sneha



Hey Sneha,

How are you? I applied in July as well not very long after you did. 
I was sent Acknowlegement Letter and HAP ID to get medicals done on July 24th, 2013. Medicals were done on July 26th, and I haven't heard anything from my CO since July 24th. 

My husband sent my CO an email on September 30th and he never received a reply.
I also called the medical centre in New Delhi where my medicals were done to check if the medicals were sent off or not and no one is giving me the information I called to hear. The opertor was going around in circles and trying to confuse me. 
I also called VFS Helpline to know if the medicals have been received or not and there too, no relevant information was given to me by the operator instead he was trying to explain to me something I never asked.

Please let me know if you have any leads in your application. 
Good luck to you!

*P.S. Can anyone please help. What should I do in my situation?
How do I know if my medicals have been cleared or not. Any input will be highly appreciated. Thank you so very much.*

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## singh_26

*Hi Becky*



Becky26 said:


> Hey Sneha,
> 
> How are you? I applied in July as well not very long after you did.
> I was sent Acknowlegement Letter and HAP ID to get medicals done on July 24th, 2013. Medicals were done on July 26th, and I haven't heard anything from my CO since July 24th.
> 
> My husband sent my CO an email on September 30th and he never received a reply.
> I also called the medical centre in New Delhi where my medicals were done to check if the medicals were sent off or not and no one is giving me the information I called to hear. The opertor was going around in circles and trying to confuse me.
> I also called VFS Helpline to know if the medicals have been received or not and there too, no relevant information was given to me by the operator instead he was trying to explain to me something I never asked.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any leads in your application.
> Good luck to you!
> 
> *P.S. Can anyone please help. What should I do in my situation?
> How do I know if my medicals have been cleared or not. Any input will be highly appreciated. Thank you so very much.*
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


_*Hi Becky,
After long time 
i Know there is no meaning to ask you how are you as by reading your thread on forum anyone can understand that you are not in good mood these days.
About your question as you completed 111 days from your DOL and you submitted your medicals initially asked by your CO. what i can say is and you also know from July itself for some applicant's they changed the process (may be AHC want to try something different but it didn't work out well) and assigned CO to some applicant's early (within a week after DOL) but it does not mean that those who got CO assigned early will get decision on their cases earlier then the applicant's who lodged their application before them. so there are 2 scenario's now ( it is only my personal prediction)
1. CO will go through your file ( as per my experience of this forum it is not possible that CO checked your file within 2 days) and contact you again if any further document's required and then same normal process.
2.If no further documents required and your medical's got cleared then CO will directly place your file in final queue for decision and inform you via Email. 

But all this will happen only after the require time for CO assign (latest trend is after 110 days) will come and as you have completed 111 days so there is a very good chance that you will hear something from your CO in coming week or next week.

This all above is my own prediction and if anyone wants to correct or add something to it then he/she is most welcome.   

Cheer's Becky you will surely hear something good soon.*_


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Becky,
> After long time
> i Know there is no meaning to ask you how are you as by reading your thread on forum anyone can understand that you are not in good mood these days.
> About your question as you completed 111 days from your DOL and you submitted your medicals initially asked by your CO. what i can say is and you also know from July itself for some applicant's they changed the process (may be AHC want to try something different but it din't work out well) and assigned CO to some applicant's early (within a week after DOL) but it does not mean that those who got CO assigned early will get decision on their cases earlier then the applicant's who lodged their application before them. so there are 2 scenario's now ( it is only my personal prediction)
> 1. CO will go through your file ( as per my experience of this forum it is not
> possible that CO checked your file within 2 days) and contact you again if any further document's required and then same normal process.
> 2.If no further documents required and your medical's got cleared then CO will directly place your file in final queue for decision and inform you via Email.
> 
> But all this will happen only after the require time for CO assign (latest trend is after 110 days) will come and as you have completed 111 days so there is a very good chance that you will hear something from your CO in coming week or next week.
> 
> This all above is my own prediction and if anyone wants to correct or add something to it the he/she is most welcome.
> 
> Cheer's Becky you will surely hear something good soon.*_



Hey Singh!!!

I'm sorry if I have posted anything mean or rude on this thread in the past few days. I didn't mean to. Life ATM is not going as planned/we hoped for.

Thanks for your reply. 
Yeah, I agree with you on your point no. 1; highly unlikely knowing there have been people waiting for CO for over 100 days.

I just hope to hear something soon. This anticipation is kiiling me. This waiting period wouldn't be so hard if we knew where are our applications and whats happening to them.

Thanks again for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## singh_26

*Hi*



Becky26 said:


> Hey Singh!!!
> 
> I'm sorry if I have posted anything mean or rude on this thread in the past few days. I didn't mean to. Life ATM is not going as planned/we hoped for.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> Yeah, I agree with you on your point no. 1; highly unlikely knowing there have been people waiting for CO for over 100 days.
> 
> I just hope to hear something soon. This anticipation is kiiling me. This waiting period wouldn't be so hard if we knew where are our applications and whats happening to them.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


_*Hi Again Becky,
No you did not posted anything rude or mean. you just expressed it how you are feeling and i am sure 200% of member's here are feeling same here. i mentioned 200% including all forum member's (100%) + their spouse (100%)   

And have patience it is difficult but we all have to keep as much patience as we can.
It is difficult but not impossible.
We all will make it one day.

Do play candy crush it will pass your time i am on 100 level and i believe till my visa come i will cross 120 level of candy crush saga.*_


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Again Becky,
> No you did not posted anything rude or mean. you just expressed it how you are feeling and i am sure 200% of member's here are feeling same here. i mentioned 200% including all forum member's (100%) + their spouse (100%)
> 
> And have patience it is difficult but we all have to keep as much patience as we can.
> It is difficult but not impossible.
> We all will make it one day.
> 
> Do play candy crush it will pass your time i am on 100 level and i believe till my visa come i will cross 120 level of candy crush saga.*_




Your are absolutely correct!!! I hope what you said comes true for all of us. This is and probably will be the most difficult time of my life; away from my husband.
I'm just gonna have to get used to this; cause its hard to predict with the changing AHC rules and visa granting time periods when actually I will be able to get an approval.

Thanks for your advice.
Good Luck to you, you are almost at the shore 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks*



Becky26 said:


> Your are absolutely correct!!! I hope what you said comes true for all of us. This is and probably will be the most difficult time of my life; away from my husband.
> I'm just gonna have to get used to this; cause its hard to predict with the changing AHC rules and visa granting time periods when actually I will be able to get an approval.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> Good Luck to you, you are almost at the shore
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


_*Thanks Becky. i hope and pray this Killing wait will get over as soon as possible for everyone whoever applied for partner visa*_


----------



## none

singh_26 said:


> _*Thanks Becky. i hope and pray this Killing wait will get over as soon as possible for everyone whoever applied for partner visa*_


hopefully we can celebrate Christmas with our partner


----------



## singh_26

*Hope*



none said:


> hopefully we can celebrate Christmas with our partner


_*Yes We will. *_ :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## none

singh_26 said:


> _*Yes We will. *_ :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:  :fingerscrossed:


can not wait till January, my Australian pcc will expire on January


----------



## jaiganesh

Hi Magicmo, RK

I called AHC on last friday regarding status update of my application since my DOL has crossed 9 months and DOQ has crossed 90 days. the operator informed me that you are still under time frame and it might take the time to get the grant letter. Also i told her that my visa sub class is 100 and its global processing time is 8 months. She replied in such a round way that i didn't understand what she told.
since you guys and mine CO is same and further we have crossed 90 days DOQ i think we should directly talk with CO regarding the delay.
if any updates from your side do share
thanks


----------



## none

singh_26 said:


> _*Yes We will. *_ :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:  :fingerscrossed:


Shing_26, do you know whether it gonna effect processing time if your CO has been transfer to another department while the file is in queue. i have not got any mail about my new CO from AHC but i know my old CO is now transferred to another department.


----------



## Sneha.Chavan

singh_26 said:


> _*HI Sneha,
> Send Email to your case officer and ask him about your medicals and mention all the details like your Hap id, Place form where you did your medicals and when medicals uploaded. and all required details so it will be easy for CO to track your medicals and can inofrm you about your medicals. (Hap id is sufficient for tracking your medicals but still advice you to send more details )
> Hope this helps*_


Hi Singh,

I did mail case officer my every details of medical examination and even send my HAP ID...still no reply...


----------



## Bamborabi

Hi guys,

Any idea how long it takes for medicals to be cleared ? if the hospital sends the results to AHC delhi does it mean it has got cleared ? or it needs to be cleared by AHC.

Secondly does CO get in touch with us giving us update on the medicals & whether it is cleared.

My medicals were done on Nov1st (friday) and sent to AHC (uploaded directly) on Nov 6th.

Thanks
Bamborabi


----------



## singh_26

*Medical's*



Bamborabi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any idea how long it takes for medicals to be cleared ? if the hospital sends the results to AHC delhi does it mean it has got cleared ? or it needs to be cleared by AHC.
> 
> Secondly does CO get in touch with us giving us update on the medicals & whether it is cleared.
> 
> My medicals were done on Nov1st (friday) and sent to AHC (uploaded directly) on Nov 6th.
> 
> Thanks
> Bamborabi


*Hi Bamborabi,
Medical Clearance procedure : once you completed your medical's. reports will be uploaded online and if your medical's get cleared online then it is fine (it will take 24 to 48 hrs) but if it is not get cleared online then medical's go to the Global health department, sydney (do not know the exact name) for manual clearance and it may take 3-4 month's.
CO may or may not inform you about medical clearance it depend on CO to CO but if your medical got cleared and CO finished with initial assessment of your file then he/she will place your file in final queue for decision. 
Again it depend on CO whether he/she will inform you via email/phone for the same or not.
what you can do is sent email to your CO and asked her about your medical clearance and in the same mail request her please do inform you when she placed your file in final queue. As per my advice wait for this week. sent her mail on next monday
Hope this helps*


----------



## singh_26

*Email*



Sneha.Chavan said:


> Hi Singh,
> 
> I did mail case officer my every details of medical examination and even send my HAP ID...still no reply...


_*Hi Sneha,
If you will not get reply within 3 working days after you sent mail. then please send a reminder mail and send it in a chain email.(keep previous email in loop) keep some days gap before sending another email.*_


----------



## magicmo

Hi Jaiganesh,
How are you.. I know you have been waiting for so long .. Its not fair..We havent calld AHC after September.... I hope we both get visas by end of this month... I don't think RK is active in this forum...


jaiganesh said:


> Hi Magicmo, RK
> 
> I called AHC on last friday regarding status update of my application since my DOL has crossed 9 months and DOQ has crossed 90 days. the operator informed me that you are still under time frame and it might take the time to get the grant letter. Also i told her that my visa sub class is 100 and its global processing time is 8 months. She replied in such a round way that i didn't understand what she told.
> since you guys and mine CO is same and further we have crossed 90 days DOQ i think we should directly talk with CO regarding the delay.
> if any updates from your side do share
> thanks


----------



## singh_26

*Processing Time*



none said:


> Shing_26, do you know whether it gonna effect processing time if your CO has been transfer to another department while the file is in queue. i have not got any mail about my new CO from AHC but i know my old CO is now transferred to another department.


_*Hi None,
No it will not effect processing time as your file is already in final queue. once it reach to SCO and if he/she has any question's to ask he/she can ask to CO. No matter in which department your CO is. until and unless CO will left his/her job from AHC then it may delay your case.*_


----------



## singh_26

*Close to Receive Magic Email*



magicmo said:


> Hi Jaiganesh,
> How are you.. I know you have been waiting for so long .. Its not fair..We havent calld AHC after September.... I hope we both get visas by end of this month... I don't think RK is active in this forum...


_*Hi magicmo,
You will surely receive get your visa grant by end of next week.
Jaiganesh may have to wait till last week of this month.*_  :fingerscrossed:  :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## none

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi None,
> No it will not effect processing time as your file is already in final queue. once it reach to SCO and if he/she has any question's to ask he/she can ask to CO. No matter in which department your CO is. until and unless CO will left his/her job from AHC then it may delay your case.*_


thank you very much for your wonderful encouraging answer mate. or my application might have been assigned another CO. thank you again.


----------



## abhisek

New welk from tomorrow and hope begins...


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> *Hi Bamborabi,
> Medical Clearance procedure : once you completed your medical's. reports will be uploaded online and if your medical's get cleared online then it is fine (it will take 24 to 48 hrs) but if it is not get cleared online then medical's go to the Global health department, sydney (do not know the exact name) for manual clearance and it may take 3-4 month's.
> CO may or may not inform you about medical clearance it depend on CO to CO but if your medical got cleared and CO finished with initial assessment of your file then he/she will place your file in final queue for decision.
> Again it depend on CO whether he/she will inform you via email/phone for the same or not.
> what you can do is sent email to your CO and asked her about your medical clearance and in the same mail request her please do inform you when she placed your file in final queue. As per my advice wait for this week. sent her mail on next monday
> Hope this helps*




Hey Singh!

How are you?
I was just wondering if there is a chance that the CO doesn't contact the applicant to let them know when their file has been forwarded for final decision.
What should one do in such a situation. Adny advice will be highly appreciated.

Thanks a lot!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

abhisek said:


> New welk from tomorrow and hope begins...



hows the packing going??? Good news for you is on its way very soon.


Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## abhisek

Becky26 said:


> hows the packing going??? Good news for you is on its way very soon.
> 
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Haven't done anything....just waiting waiting n waiting....


----------



## Nitu108

Hello everyone,

After providing all the required documents,we are still waiting for the visa and my application will complete 7 month soons. Now they are saying that you have to wait 5 or 6 weeks more..The processing procedure is frustrating.

Thank You.


----------



## manv1983

* just want to know one thing : Visa drought - is it due to too many applications queued in july 2013 or the processing has slowed down by other factors like diwali holidays or christmas coming up and ahc people have taken their annual leaves ??? *


----------



## detonator1961

manv1983 said:


> * just want to know one thing : Visa drought - is it due to too many applications queued in july 2013 or the processing has slowed down by other factors like diwali holidays or christmas coming up and ahc people have taken their annual leaves ??? *


*Don't know about visa drought but its been a CO drought for me..102 days and no sign of damn CO!*


----------



## manv1983

detonator1961 said:


> *Don't know about visa drought but its been a CO drought for me..102 days and no sign of damn CO!*


Dont mind but I suggest you to better get TV and meet your partner in Australia.

Atleast you will have some good time with your partner rather than have this frustrating wait


----------



## Sneha.Chavan

*Hi Becky,

M fine.. How r u?
will surely inform you if i get any reply from case officer or any further leads in my application.
Do case officer never reply to our mails?
i have mailed my case officer many times regarding my medicals still no reply.
i have called the doctor panel from where i did my medical examination he said he had uploaded my file and you just need to provide your HAP ID to case officer. 



Regards,
Sneha



*


----------



## kunrit

Nitu108 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> After providing all the required documents,we are still waiting for the visa and my application will complete 7 month soons. Now they are saying that you have to wait 5 or 6 weeks more..The processing procedure is frustrating.
> 
> Thank You.


Hey Nitu!! Pls could you tell when your application was queued? Also did your CO gave you this info coz I called up AHC today and the AHC operator said that he couldn't provide me any time-frame for grant after the application being queued.


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*

*HI All forum Member Ms J got her Visa arty:,
Many many Congratulation to you. Have a wonderful life ahead. *
:clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::thumb::thumb::car::car::car: :drum::drum::drum: :rockon::rockon::first::first::first:


----------



## none

just noticed that AHC has updated their website information on October 30 and new average processing time for partner visa is no more 7 months now, its 8-12 months. OMG please help us.


----------



## none

singh_26 said:


> *HI All Ms J got her Visa arty:,
> Many many Congratulation to you. Have a wonderful life ahead. *
> :clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::thumb::thumb::car::car::car: :drum::drum::drum: :rockon::rockon::first::first::first:


wonderful news, many many congratulation to Ms.j. now hope fully Abhisek and Rvisa190 gets their visa till evening.


----------



## Amedh

none said:


> wonderful news, many many congratulation to Ms.j. now hope fully Abhisek and Rvisa190 gets their visa till evening.


Congratulations !


----------



## singh_26

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*


*1. DOL19122012
2. Jaiganesh
3. Mgthagnt
4. HKL
5. Dimple1404
6. Waiting4Oct
7. RK
8. Waiting13
9. Shiny2013
10. Abhisek
11. Ms. J
12. RVisa190
13. Leo
14. Geeth
15. Preet17
16. MHNMJ
17. Magicmo
18. Manv1983
19. Shilga
20. Singh_26
21. None
22. Augu2013
23. ABS369
24. Sora
25. Visapri*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Suzan
2. Msvisa
3. Sims
4. vix198424
5. Dreamerdownunder

*

_*7 out 25 left *_


----------



## sree-raj

Hi Singh,

I guess, i typed it worng. My file is placed in final queue today. 11/11/2013. Not on 11/10/2013.

Please update in the sheet as required.

Cheers,


----------



## RVisa190

none said:


> wonderful news, many many congratulation to Ms.j. now hope fully Abhisek and Rvisa190 gets their visa till evening.


Hopefully your words come true! Thanks.


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> *HI All forum Member Ms J got her Visa arty:,
> Many many Congratulation to you. Have a wonderful life ahead. *
> :clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::thumb::thumb::car::car::car: :drum::drum::drum: :rockon::rockon::first::first::first:



Many many congratulations to Ms J. Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. God Bless you.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## none

RVisa190 said:


> Hopefully your words come true! Thanks.


it will mate in this week


----------



## Becky26

Sneha.Chavan said:


> *Hi Becky,
> 
> M fine.. How r u?
> will surely inform you if i get any reply from case officer or any further leads in my application.
> Do case officer never reply to our mails?
> i have mailed my case officer many times regarding my medicals still no reply.
> i have called the doctor panel from where i did my medical examination he said he had uploaded my file and you just need to provide your HAP ID to case officer.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sneha
> 
> 
> 
> *





Hey Sneha,

Thanks for your reply, I'm good thanks 
My husband emailed our CO on September 30th, 2013 to to check what the status if my medicals is but till date he has not received a reply.

Now I'm scared that if we keep sending her emails, that might be classifed as "bugging/annoying the CO" which we definitely don't want to do in any situation. Pissing off the CO will be like trying to cut the branch on which I'm stitting.

I got my HAP ID from my CO. She contacted me 2 days after my application was lodged. And so I got the medicals done straight away as that was the only document missing from my application. 
I tried to call the CO, VFS and the medical centre so many times, but no one is giving me a straight answer. 

On the phone to the medical centre, I called up to check if medicals have been cleared and/or if they have been uploaded on the system. But the operator kept on telling me that they cannot give me this information as it is confidential and he gave me a standard time of how long it usually takes to upload report. He said it take 24-48 hours in most cases and maximum 10 working days.

So I have no clue as to what is going on. If my medicals are stuck for 4 months or if they have been cleared or if my file is being looked at ir if it is in queue already as it was a decision ready file with medicals and PCC from both India and Australia.

This is my situation at the moment. Confused as hell!!! 


Hoping to hear something soon, its been 112 days since DOL, I'm freaking out.

Keep me posted! 
Thanks again for your reply..

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

RVisa190 said:


> Hopefully your words come true! Thanks.




YES!!!! You and abhisek are very very close to your grants, as I said to abhisek in my post earlier, you guys should start packing and book your flights 

Best of Luck to you both!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

Congrets to MS j


----------



## nkdangar

:hat: Hi Singh,

How are you? Hows the visa file going??


----------



## singh_26

*Hello*



nkdangar said:


> :hat: Hi Singh,
> 
> How are you? Hows the visa file going??


*Hi nkdangar,
I am fine what about you.
I am expecting to land there next month.*  :fingerscrossed:  :fingerscrossed:  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## saras712

All docs submitted on 30th Oct...no reply from CO.....


----------



## prisuda

Hello All,
First of all congrats to those who got their temporary visas, I had my visa granted 2 yrs ago and now applying for the second stage visa. Tr
For those who got their first stage visa, please bear in mind some things, once you settle and start your life with your partners, please have records on both your names. 
Like may be a third party account in your partner's bank account, getting the bills on both your names and even invitations in both your names, as this will definitely help you when you file your 2nd stage visas after 2 yrs. 
More important, please keep the Australian government informed if you change your locations while your 2 year stay in Australia. I forgot to , and I never received any communication for my second stage and I had to follow up for so many things and queries. 
So wish me luck and all the best for those who are waiting. I know, its a hard wait, I waited for almost 7 months, and eventually was granted the first stage. So dont lose hope, it will eventually come through. Its just a matter of time. 
Pri


----------



## prisuda

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sneha,
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I'm good thanks
> My husband emailed our CO on September 30th, 2013 to to check what the status if my medicals is but till date he has not received a reply.
> 
> Now I'm scared that if we keep sending her emails, that might be classifed as "bugging/annoying the CO" which we definitely don't want to do in any situation. Pissing off the CO will be like trying to cut the branch on which I'm stitting.
> 
> I got my HAP ID from my CO. She contacted me 2 days after my application was lodged. And so I got the medicals done straight away as that was the only document missing from my application.
> I tried to call the CO, VFS and the medical centre so many times, but no one is giving me a straight answer.
> 
> On the phone to the medical centre, I called up to check if medicals have been cleared and/or if they have been uploaded on the system. But the operator kept on telling me that they cannot give me this information as it is confidential and he gave me a standard time of how long it usually takes to upload report. He said it take 24-48 hours in most cases and maximum 10 working days.
> 
> So I have no clue as to what is going on. If my medicals are stuck for 4 months or if they have been cleared or if my file is being looked at ir if it is in queue already as it was a decision ready file with medicals and PCC from both India and Australia.
> 
> This is my situation at the moment. Confused as hell!!!
> 
> 
> Hoping to hear something soon, its been 112 days since DOL, I'm freaking out.
> 
> Keep me posted!
> Thanks again for your reply..
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky, 

Im Priya and have been following the forum for a while now. I had my temporary visa granted in oct 2011. 
Regarding your medicals, I am not sure if the procedure has changed from 2 yrs, but I am pretty sure that I had no information from my CO that my medicals reached them or not. So its best to just do something else till they get back to you. I know it gets a little nervous with the wait, but try not to contact the CO much, mine was troublesome too, but they will mail you / call you if they have some queries. But if you posted all the required info , just wait. Mine took like 7 months. I lodged my application at the end of March and got my grant on Oct 10.
So keep yourself engaged in something, or if you can try to visit your partner on a visit visa, for 3 months, if you feel like . I did that, but some say even that might cause a problem , but cases differ from person to person. 
Hope this helps. Take care and best wishes
Priya


----------



## jaiganesh

any good news guys.


----------



## Becky26

prisuda said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Im Priya and have been following the forum for a while now. I had my temporary visa granted in oct 2011.
> Regarding your medicals, I am not sure if the procedure has changed from 2 yrs, but I am pretty sure that I had no information from my CO that my medicals reached them or not. So its best to just do something else till they get back to you. I know it gets a little nervous with the wait, but try not to contact the CO much, mine was troublesome too, but they will mail you / call you if they have some queries. But if you posted all the required info , just wait. Mine took like 7 months. I lodged my application at the end of March and got my grant on Oct 10.
> So keep yourself engaged in something, or if you can try to visit your partner on a visit visa, for 3 months, if you feel like . I did that, but some say even that might cause a problem , but cases differ from person to person.
> Hope this helps. Take care and best wishes
> Priya



Hey Priya,

How are you? Thanks for your reply. Not sure how things were 2 years ago, but the situation right now is not good at all when it comes to keeping the applicants updated and at peace during such difficult time of separation.
No one has a clue what procedure AHC follows. 

My husband came to India with me on a Toursit Visa for 6 months. We were trying to stay together as long as we could and to be honest trying to avoid the separation even though it was going to be temporary. Our application was lodged on July 22nd, 2013. Contacted by the CO on July 24th providing me with the Acknowledgement Letter and HAP ID for medicals. I got my medicals done on July 26th, 2013 in New Delhi. 

Now since then there has been no email, no letter, no phone call or any kind of contact made by my CO. So I'm just sitting here making my BP levels go off the charts and trying to figure out what could possibly be happening with my application.

I don't know what to think. My husband had to fly back because he couldn't get his tourist visa changed to entry (X) visa (which is the spouse visa for India). Our first separation, hope it is not for too long. He left India on November 5th, worst day of my life.


Hoping to hear something soon, its been 113 days since DOL.
Thanks again for your email and advice. Really appreciate it. 
Good Luck with your second stage processing.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## manv1983

Processing times for New Delhi, AHC 


CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission


----------



## prisuda

As long as I remember , even 2 yrs ago, when the processing time was 5 months, it took the CO's almost 7 months to process the visas, now its going to take a bit longer than that! 

@becky 
Thanks, I am doing good.Thats what I am trying to say, even then there was no response whatsoever from the CO stating that my medicals reached her. So please dont expect any communication. Dont worry, I know it is really hard to stay away, I too spent nearly 4 to 5 months away from my husband..so it is difficult, but all I say is dont give up hope, when your visa is granted, this all worry will seem like a dream! So stay positive and just do something else, and one day , when you least expect it, you'll receive your grant mail ! 
All the best


----------



## saras712

manv1983 said:


> Processing times for New Delhi, AHC
> 
> 
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission



Hi manv1983


Please see the link below

Family Visa Processing Times 

Look diffrent here.


----------



## manv1983

saras712 said:


> Hi manv1983
> 
> 
> Please see the link below
> 
> Family Visa Processing Times
> 
> Look different here.



This is Global processing time as it from Australian Website !! AHC, New Delhi website link is for India as its showing Indian Average times...


----------



## saras712

manv1983 said:


> This is Global processing time as it from Australian Website !! AHC, New Delhi website link is for India as its showing Indian Average times...


We still can complain to global feedback if application processing is going over 8 month.


----------



## zoya13

i applied in april, (5th april), and ppl who have applied after me (that is end of april, or even in may) have already got their visa, can anyone explain to me why is this happening ?


----------



## Kuldeepsandhu

zoya13 said:


> i applied in april, (5th april), and ppl who have applied after me (that is end of april, or even in may) have already got their visa, can anyone explain to me why is this happening ?


Hi
We also lodged on 09.04.13 and doq 09.08.13 and still waiting


----------



## Magicmb

Kuldeepsandhu said:


> Hi
> We also lodged on 09.04.13 and doq 09.08.13 and still waiting


On Same Boat :frusty::frusty::frusty: 
ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Bamborabi

Hi Guys,

My DOL: 12/07/2013

CO Assigned: 29/10/2013

Medicals done: Nov 1st

DOQ: 11/11/2013

Based on past experience and available current timeframes, when is it likely that I may get my visa granted ?

I am currently working & need to plan when I should resign. My current notice period is 2 months.

Thanks
Bamborabi


----------



## jaiganesh

guys
damn frustrated
here is my story
dol 08.02.2013
doq 07.08.2013 
9 months completed from DOL
98 days from DOQ

what is happening with AHC. show some hope. we are not begging for visa this is our right.


----------



## Jullz

Dear Seniors,
Can someone light me up please?
What are the differences between subclasses 309/100 and 820/801 ?
Except the fact that the 1st one is for offshore applicants and the 2nd one is for onshore.
If my partner will be on a tourist visa in Australia, can he apply for 820/801 onshore?
There are some special requirements for that?
I saw that 309/100 is more cheaper (~3000 AUD). Am I correct?
I am asking this because I applied for 190 subclass already, and if God helps, i will have the grant soon. My partner was out of country for about 7 months, he still is, and I couldn't add him in my application as a secondary applicant.
So now we have to find another way. 
Thanks for your further answer!
All the best!


----------



## manv1983

..Hmmmm... Another day almost gone


----------



## jaiganesh

as per summary graphs only 2 visa were granted till date for the month of nov 2013. dont make this month so dry. we are expecting a lot in this month. guys who have crossed 100 days DOQ, do update your status on the form. don't sit quite.


----------



## magicmo

Its really a worry.. how things are moving ...Its not as fast as Sept or October...


jaiganesh said:


> as per summary graphs only 2 visa were granted till date for the month of nov 2013. dont make this month so dry. we are expecting a lot in this month. guys who have crossed 100 days DOQ, do update your status on the form. don't sit quite.


----------



## Becky26

Jullz said:


> Dear Seniors,
> Can someone light me up please?
> What are the differences between subclasses 309/100 and 820/801 ?
> Except the fact that the 1st one is for offshore applicants and the 2nd one is for onshore.
> If my partner will be on a tourist visa in Australia, can he apply for 820/801 onshore?
> There are some special requirements for that?
> I saw that 309/100 is more cheaper (~3000 AUD). Am I correct?
> I am asking this because I applied for 190 subclass already, and if God helps, i will have the grant soon. My partner was out of country for about 7 months, he still is, and I couldn't add him in my application as a secondary applicant.
> So now we have to find another way.
> Thanks for your further answer!
> All the best!



Hi Jullz,

I have tried to answer your questions in the best way I could, so have a read and if you have more queries, feel free to write back;

*1. What are the differences between subclasses 309/100 and 820/801 ?*
309/100 is the subclass of Partner Visa, this subclass is for peope who apply offshore. Subclass 309 is for Partner Visa (Provisional Visa for first 2 years) and Subclass 100 is the Partner Visa (Permanent Residency Visa). You have to be outside Australia to be granted this visa.

Now, in the similar way, the people who apply for partner visa onshore (in Australia) they apply for 820 (Partner Provisional Visa) and 801 Partner (Permanenet Residency). When you apply for partner visa onshore, as soon as you receive the acknoledgement letter from the Immigration Department, you can access Medicare for the whole waiting period that you will be spending in Australia. You have to be in Australia to be granted this visa.

The subclass only differs based on where you are applying for the Visa either, in or outside Australia. 

*2. If my partner will be on a tourist visa in Australia, can he apply for 820/801 onshore?*
Your partner can only appy for Partner Visa onshore when he enters Australia on a Tourist Visa which does not have "No Further Stay" condition on it. All high risk country citizens are issued turist visas with no further stay. There is no way to waive this contdition off. Low risk countries toruist visas do not have "No Futher Stay" condition on them. So if you are from a high risk country and if you get your partner to Australia on a Tourist Visa, he will not be allowed to apply onshore.

*3. I saw that 309/100 is more cheaper (~3000 AUD). Am I correct?*
Yes, Partner Visa Application cost onshore is more than offshore amount. Offshore Amount is AUD3085 and
Onshore Amount is AUD4575;
which is a lot of money keeping in mind there are medicals that need to be done after the application is lodged and getting the additional documents to the Australian High Commission in your country.

*Below is the standard processing time for Partner Visa:-*

Low Risk:-
Subclass 309- 6 months (Provisional- Offshore)
Subclass 100- 6 months (PR- Offshore)
Subclass 820- 5 months (Provisional- Onshore)
Subclass 801- 6 months (PR- Onshore)

High Risk:-
Subclass 309- 8 months (Provisional- Offshore)
Subclass 100- 8 months (PR- Offshore)
Subclass 820- 12 months (Provisional- Onshore)
Subclass 801- 8 months (PR- Onshore)


Hope this helps. Good luck with your future.
God Bless You!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Jullz

Becky26 said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> I have tried to answer your questions in the best way I could, so have a read and if you have more queries, feel free to write back;
> 
> *1. What are the differences between subclasses 309/100 and 820/801 ?*
> 309/100 is the subclass of Partner Visa, this subclass is for peope who apply offshore. Subclass 309 is for Partner Visa (Provisional Visa for first 2 years) and Subclass 100 is the Partner Visa (Permanent Residency Visa). You have to be outside Australia to be granted this visa.
> 
> Now, in the similar way, the people who apply for partner visa onshore (in Australia) they apply for 820 (Partner Provisional Visa) and 801 Partner (Permanenet Residency). When you apply for partner visa onshore, as soon as you receive the acknoledgement letter from the Immigration Department, you can access Medicare for the whole waiting period that you will be spending in Australia. You have to be in Australia to be granted this visa.
> 
> The subclass only differs based on where you are applying for the Visa either, in or outside Australia.
> 
> *2. If my partner will be on a tourist visa in Australia, can he apply for 820/801 onshore?*
> Your partner can only appy for Partner Visa onshore when he enters Australia on a Tourist Visa which does not have "No Further Stay" condition on it. All high risk country citizens are issued turist visas with no further stay. There is no way to waive this contdition off. Low risk countries toruist visas do not have "No Futher Stay" condition on them. So if you are from a high risk country and if you get your partner to Australia on a Tourist Visa, he will not be allowed to apply onshore.
> 
> *3. I saw that 309/100 is more cheaper (~3000 AUD). Am I correct?*
> Yes, Partner Visa Application cost onshore is more than offshore amount. Offshore Amount is AUD3085 and
> Onshore Amount is AUD4575;
> which is a lot of money keeping in mind there are medicals that need to be done after the application is lodged and getting the additional documents to the Australian High Commission in your country.
> 
> *Below is the standard processing time for Partner Visa:-*
> 
> Low Risk:-
> Subclass 309- 6 months (Provisional- Offshore)
> Subclass 100- 6 months (PR- Offshore)
> Subclass 820- 5 months (Provisional- Onshore)
> Subclass 801- 6 months (PR- Onshore)
> 
> High Risk:-
> Subclass 309- 8 months (Provisional- Offshore)
> Subclass 100- 8 months (PR- Offshore)
> Subclass 820- 12 months (Provisional- Onshore)
> Subclass 801- 8 months (PR- Onshore)
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck with your future.
> God Bless You!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky! In your post, I have found answers for almost all my questions! 
I just have one more. 
If he applies for 309 offshore, can he ask for a tourist visa afterwards and go to Oz while waiting to pass those 8 months, come back, receive the grant and go back to Oz? We are from Romania....so high risk country :crazy:


----------



## cute1987

*Truely a great reply...*



Becky26 said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> I have tried to answer your questions in the best way I could, so have a read and if you have more queries, feel free to write back;
> 
> *1. What are the differences between subclasses 309/100 and 820/801 ?*
> 309/100 is the subclass of Partner Visa, this subclass is for peope who apply offshore. Subclass 309 is for Partner Visa (Provisional Visa for first 2 years) and Subclass 100 is the Partner Visa (Permanent Residency Visa). You have to be outside Australia to be granted this visa.
> 
> Now, in the similar way, the people who apply for partner visa onshore (in Australia) they apply for 820 (Partner Provisional Visa) and 801 Partner (Permanenet Residency). When you apply for partner visa onshore, as soon as you receive the acknoledgement letter from the Immigration Department, you can access Medicare for the whole waiting period that you will be spending in Australia. You have to be in Australia to be granted this visa.
> 
> The subclass only differs based on where you are applying for the Visa either, in or outside Australia.
> 
> *2. If my partner will be on a tourist visa in Australia, can he apply for 820/801 onshore?*
> Your partner can only appy for Partner Visa onshore when he enters Australia on a Tourist Visa which does not have "No Further Stay" condition on it. All high risk country citizens are issued turist visas with no further stay. There is no way to waive this contdition off. Low risk countries toruist visas do not have "No Futher Stay" condition on them. So if you are from a high risk country and if you get your partner to Australia on a Tourist Visa, he will not be allowed to apply onshore.
> 
> *3. I saw that 309/100 is more cheaper (~3000 AUD). Am I correct?*
> Yes, Partner Visa Application cost onshore is more than offshore amount. Offshore Amount is AUD3085 and
> Onshore Amount is AUD4575;
> which is a lot of money keeping in mind there are medicals that need to be done after the application is lodged and getting the additional documents to the Australian High Commission in your country.
> 
> *Below is the standard processing time for Partner Visa:-*
> 
> Low Risk:-
> Subclass 309- 6 months (Provisional- Offshore)
> Subclass 100- 6 months (PR- Offshore)
> Subclass 820- 5 months (Provisional- Onshore)
> Subclass 801- 6 months (PR- Onshore)
> 
> High Risk:-
> Subclass 309- 8 months (Provisional- Offshore)
> Subclass 100- 8 months (PR- Offshore)
> Subclass 820- 12 months (Provisional- Onshore)
> Subclass 801- 8 months (PR- Onshore)
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck with your future.
> God Bless You!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky26,

I whole heartily thank u for ur great generous reply to Jullz... keeps it up mate... :clap2:

Your reply forced me to sign-in, give a like to ur post and congrats u for ur great help reply to a forum member to whom u don't personally know...

This is the true benefit of any forum...

May God bless u always...!!!

cute1987


----------



## Becky26

Jullz said:


> Thanks Becky! In your post, I have found answers for almost all my questions!
> I just have one more.
> If he applies for 309 offshore, can he ask for a tourist visa afterwards and go to Oz while waiting to pass those 8 months, come back, receive the grant and go back to Oz? We are from Romania....so high risk country :crazy:



Hi Jullz,

Glad to hear that you were able to clear your doubts.
Now your above quoted question, 
because you are from a high risk country, (I'm speaking from the experience and research of Partner Visa processing and related visas in India, as India is also a high risk country) my guess is that the Australian High Commission/Embassy may only give your partner a short tourist visa (AHC usually gives 3 month tourist visa) which is usually 3 months and has "no further stay" on it, so your partner most probably will have to return back to his home country untill the processing is completed and he has the visa granted.

(In India, if an applicant has been granted a tourist visa and they fly to there to stay with their partner, in that time if their file has to be forwarded for final decision to a Senior Case Officer, the Case Officer emails the applicant to return back to India so that their file can be forwarded for decision.
Then since the day the file goes for final decision it takes 120 days to get the visa approved.)

Some countries only ask the applicants to leave Australia if they enter on a Tourist Visa when their visa processing is finished and the Case Officer or the Senior Case Officer is ready to grant the visa. And as I wrote in my previous post, for 309/100 visa your parner will have to be offshore.

The processing varies from one high commission in one country to another high commission in another country. So its very hard for me explain to you what or how the Australian High Commission in your home country will work/process visa and the visa processing time depends on that as well.

Hope this helps.
Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> Hi Becky26,
> 
> I whole heartily thank u for ur great generous reply to Jullz... keeps it up mate... :clap2:
> 
> Your reply forced me to sign-in, give a like to ur post and congrats u for ur great help reply to a forum member to whom u don't personally know...
> 
> This is the true benefit of any forum...
> 
> May God bless u always...!!!
> 
> cute1987




Hey cute!

Thank you so much! I know what it feels like when one can't find answers to their confusion and questions. The reason why I had to come to India and I had to get separated from my husband is because there was no one to give me advice and help me when I was confused.

So after almost a year of research and getting my first partner visa application rejected, all I did was research. So I try and help people as much as I can.
Thanks again for your words.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Jullz

Becky26 said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> Glad to hear that you were able to clear your doubts.
> Now your above quoted question,
> because you are from a high risk country, (I'm speaking from the experience and research of Partner Visa processing and related visas in India, as India is also a high risk country) my guess is that the Australian High Commission/Embassy may only give your partner a short tourist visa (AHC usually gives 3 month tourist visa) which is usually 3 months and has "no further stay" on it, so your partner most probably will have to return back to his home country untill the processing is completed and he has the visa granted.
> 
> (In India, if an applicant has been granted a tourist visa and they fly to there to stay with their partner, in that time if their file has to be forwarded for final decision to a Senior Case Officer, the Case Officer emails the applicant to return back to India so that their file can be forwarded for decision.
> Then since the day the file goes for final decision it takes 120 days to get the visa approved.)
> 
> Some countries only ask the applicants to leave Australia if they enter on a Tourist Visa when their visa processing is finished and the Case Officer or the Senior Case Officer is ready to grant the visa. And as I wrote in my previous post, for 309/100 visa your parner will have to be offshore.
> 
> The processing varies from one high commission in one country to another high commission in another country. So its very hard for me explain to you what or how the Australian High Commission in your home country will work/process visa and the visa processing time depends on that as well.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Good Luck to you!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks again Becky! You are a sweetheart 
The situation is not very pinky and not that easy as I expected, but it's an answer and it's good to know the right answer to a query 
It would have been very easy to put him in my initial application for subclass 190 but I am afraid I don't have the needed time as he returns home on December 1st, he hasn't taken IELTS yet and I already have 65 days since lodge of the visa. So probably when he will be home it will be to late to add him. Too bad he can't apply while I am still here so that we can leave together after his grant 
How about you? Have you received the partner visa already?


----------



## Bamborabi

Hi Guys,

I have a question.

What are the chances of a visa getting rejected after it has been put in queue for a final decision ?

Have there been any such cases ? and if so on what basis do they reject ?

Can someone please share. If anyone has experienced anything they can send me a private message.

Thanks & Regards,
Bamborabi


----------



## detonator1961

Becky26 said:


> Hey cute!
> 
> Thank you so much! I know what it feels like when one can't find answers to their confusion and questions. The reason why I had to come to India and I had to get separated from my husband is because there was no one to give me advice and help me when I was confused.
> 
> So after almost a year of research and getting my first partner visa application rejected, all I did was research. So I try and help people as much as I can.
> Thanks again for your words.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Becky,

May I ask you why your first partner visa was rejected?*


----------



## detonator1961

*New Processing Times from AHC Website*

•Applicants are encouraged to lodge complete applications using the Partner Visa Application Checklist.

•The global service standard for partner visas is 12 months.

•The New Delhi Visa Office is currently finalising the majority of partner visa applications in approximately 8 - 11 months. This is not a formal service standard. It is only an indicative processing time. 

•Individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods than the indicative processing timeframe, depending on a range of factors, including individual circumstances and the complexity of each case.

•Initial assessment of partner applications is commencing 15-16 weeks from the date of lodgement. 
•A case officer will be in contact with youas part of the initial assessment and the officer will update you on the progress of your application. 

•The visa office will not be able to give you a status update on your application before 15 weeks from the date of lodgement. 

Thats explains why I dont have a CO yet. DOL 1/8/13 (in 15th week)


----------



## Kuldeepsandhu

manv1983 said:


> Acc to recent trends & spreadsheet, somewhere around 15th Nov 2013.


CLose to 15 the november but there are no chances of visa!
Any news


----------



## Amedh

*Dear all we just got Visa 1. DOL19122012*



singh_26 said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*
> 
> 
> *1. DOL19122012
> 2. Jaiganesh
> 3. Mgthagnt
> 4. HKL
> 5. Dimple1404
> 6. Waiting4Oct
> 7. RK
> 8. Waiting13
> 9. Shiny2013
> 10. Abhisek
> 11. Ms. J
> 12. RVisa190
> 13. Leo
> 14. Geeth
> 15. Preet17
> 16. MHNMJ
> 17. Magicmo
> 18. Manv1983
> 19. Shilga
> 20. Singh_26
> 21. None
> 22. Augu2013
> 23. ABS369
> 24. Sora
> 25. Visapri*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Suzan
> 2. Msvisa
> 3. Sims
> 4. vix198424
> 5. Dreamerdownunder
> 
> *
> 
> _*7 out 25 left *_



Thank you friends for all your support and our long wait for visa is over. Just now we received our Visa grant email. When we visit visa venkateswara swamy in Hyderabad tomorrow, we pray for all forum friends to get their visa grant as quickly as possible .  

Our DOL - 19 Dec 12
Date placed file for final assessment is 17 Jul 13
Visa Grant date 14 Nov 13

User name in SS is DOL19122012 . The prediction is once again correct.. 

Wish you good luck friends!


----------



## manv1983

Amedh said:


> Thank you friends for all your support and our long wait for visa is over. Just now we received our Visa grant email. When we visit visa venkateswara swamy in Hyderabad tomorrow, we pray for all forum friends to get their visa grant as quickly as possible .
> 
> Our DOL - 19 Dec 12
> Date placed file for final assessment is 17 Jul 13
> Visa Grant date 14 Nov 13
> 
> User name in SS is DOL19122012 . The prediction is once again correct..
> 
> Wish you good luck friends!


Congrats Buddy !!


----------



## none

Amedh said:


> Thank you friends for all your support and our long wait for visa is over. Just now we received our Visa grant email. When we visit visa venkateswara swamy in Hyderabad tomorrow, we pray for all forum friends to get their visa grant as quickly as possible .
> 
> Our DOL - 19 Dec 12
> Date placed file for final assessment is 17 Jul 13
> Visa Grant date 14 Nov 13
> 
> User name in SS is DOL19122012 . The prediction is once again correct..
> 
> Wish you good luck friends!


congratulation mate after long time you finally won this battle, i am very happy for you.


----------



## Piranha2004

saras712 said:


> We still can complain to global feedback if application processing is going over 8 month.


Dont bother. I have tried to complain and it has got me no where unfortunately. Even the Ombudsman wont touch this until there is a breach of SLAs (so basically 13 months). A bit of a wasted exercise but at least I tried.


----------



## none

commom AHC, speed up, you gotta finalize as much as visa as possible before Christmas. i know you guys can do that.


----------



## preet17

congrats amedh..ve a gr8 life ahead


----------



## none

Piranha2004 said:


> Dont bother. I have tried to complain and it has got me no where unfortunately. Even the Ombudsman wont touch this until there is a breach of SLAs (so basically 13 months). A bit of a wasted exercise but at least I tried.


i got same answer from global feedback, unless its over 12 months they are not going to do anything


----------



## saras712

Amedh said:


> Thank you friends for all your support and our long wait for visa is over. Just now we received our Visa grant email. When we visit visa venkateswara swamy in Hyderabad tomorrow, we pray for all forum friends to get their visa grant as quickly as possible .
> 
> Our DOL - 19 Dec 12
> Date placed file for final assessment is 17 Jul 13
> Visa Grant date 14 Nov 13
> 
> User name in SS is DOL19122012 . The prediction is once again correct..
> 
> Wish you good luck friends!


Congrets


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Amedh said:


> Thank you friends for all your support and our long wait for visa is over. Just now we received our Visa grant email. When we visit visa venkateswara swamy in Hyderabad tomorrow, we pray for all forum friends to get their visa grant as quickly as possible .
> 
> Our DOL - 19 Dec 12
> Date placed file for final assessment is 17 Jul 13
> Visa Grant date 14 Nov 13
> 
> User name in SS is DOL19122012 . The prediction is once again correct..
> 
> Wish you good luck friends!


*Many Many congratulation and have a happy married life ahead* ..:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::car::car::car::tea::tea::drum: :drum::drum::rockon::rockon::first::first:


----------



## singh_26

*New List Updated*

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*


*1. DOL19122012
2. Jaiganesh
3. Mgthagnt
4. HKL
5. Dimple1404
6. Waiting4Oct
7. RK
8. Waiting13
9. Shiny2013
10. Abhisek
11. Ms. J
12. RVisa190
13. Leo
14. Geeth
15. Preet17
16. MHNMJ
17. Magicmo
18. Manv1983
19. Shilga
20. Singh_26
21. None
22. Augu2013
23. ABS369
24. Sora
25. Visapri*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Suzan
2. Msvisa
3. Sims
4. vix198424
5. Dreamerdownunder

*

_*8 out 24 left *_


----------



## none

singh_26 said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*
> 
> 
> *1. DOL19122012
> 2. Jaiganesh
> 3. Mgthagnt
> 4. HKL
> 5. Dimple1404
> 6. Waiting4Oct
> 7. RK
> 8. Waiting13
> 9. Shiny2013
> 10. Abhisek
> 11. Ms. J
> 12. RVisa190
> 13. Leo
> 14. Geeth
> 15. Preet17
> 16. MHNMJ
> 17. Magicmo
> 18. Manv1983
> 19. Shilga
> 20. Singh_26
> 21. None
> 22. Augu2013
> 23. ABS369
> 24. Sora
> 25. Visapri*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Suzan
> 2. Msvisa
> 3. Sims
> 4. vix198424
> 5. Dreamerdownunder
> 
> *
> 
> _*8 out 24 left *_


i guess waiting4oct and visapri can go to inactive members as they have crossed 127 days in queue and not active in forum


----------



## DOL19122012

Hello All, Finally the most awaiting day has come, My visa is granted.
My wife (user name in forum: (Amed) already informed you), I Wish AHC speedsup the process and average processes time comes down from 11 months to 6 or 7 months so that all the forum members and all the couples living away from each other will reunite and lead happy life.

I wish every one good luck. I would like to inform every one that, AHC follows DOQ for granting visas. Only way to get visa processing time reduced is to see your file getting placed in queue at the earliest, Which is possible if all the documents and additional documents to be submitted during the initial lodge of application. 

This is the only forum through which we can track the status of grants and situation based information to take decision. I thank people who contributed for evolution of Internet and blog making. 

We appreciate expatforum website and creator of this blog which is platform for information and hope for many like us.

Thanks friends, we wish to see you all soon in Australia.

Sri


----------



## magicmo

Congratz DOL19122012 !! Best of Luck.....


DOL19122012 said:


> Hello All, Finally the most awaiting day has come, My visa is granted.
> My wife (user name in forum: (Amed) already informed you), I Wish AHC speedsup the process and average processes time comes down from 11 months to 6 or 7 months so that all the forum members and all the couples living away from each other will reunite and lead happy life.
> 
> I wish every one good luck. I would like to inform every one that, AHC follows DOQ for granting visas. Only way to get visa processing time reduced is to see your file getting placed in queue at the earliest, Which is possible if all the documents and additional documents to be submitted during the initial lodge of application.
> 
> This is the only forum through which we can track the status of grants and situation based information to take decision. I thank people who contributed for evolution of Internet and blog making.
> 
> We appreciate expatforum website and creator of this blog which is platform for information and hope for many like us.
> 
> Thanks friends, we wish to see you all soon in Australia.
> 
> Sri


----------



## kunrit

DOL19122012 said:


> Hello All, Finally the most awaiting day has come, My visa is granted.
> My wife (user name in forum: (Amed) already informed you), I Wish AHC speedsup the process and average processes time comes down from 11 months to 6 or 7 months so that all the forum members and all the couples living away from each other will reunite and lead happy life.
> 
> I wish every one good luck. I would like to inform every one that, AHC follows DOQ for granting visas. Only way to get visa processing time reduced is to see your file getting placed in queue at the earliest, Which is possible if all the documents and additional documents to be submitted during the initial lodge of application.
> 
> This is the only forum through which we can track the status of grants and situation based information to take decision. I thank people who contributed for evolution of Internet and blog making.
> 
> We appreciate expatforum website and creator of this blog which is platform for information and hope for many like us.
> 
> Thanks friends, we wish to see you all soon in Australia.
> 
> Sri


congratzz buddy!! really long wait and i know how toubled you guys must have been...but finally you got blessed...  

time to fly now.. :flypig::flypig:


----------



## singh_26

*New List Updated*

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*


*1. DOL19122012
2. Jaiganesh
3. Mgthagnt
4. HKL
5. Dimple1404
6. Sindhuma
7. RK
8. Waiting13
9. Shiny2013
10. Abhisek
11. Ms. J
12. RVisa190
13. Leo
14. Geeth
15. Preet17
16. MHNMJ
17. Magicmo
18. Manv1983
19. Shilga
20. Singh_26
21. None
22. Augu2013
23. ABS369
24. Sora
25. Kuldeepsandhu
26. Piranha2004*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Suzan
2. Msvisa
3. Sims
4. vix198424
5. Dreamerdownunder
6. Visapri
7. Waiting4Oct

*

_*9 out 17 left *_


----------



## abhisek

Just got an email from CO requesting for PCC as it ha expired....donno how long is the wait...


----------



## cute1987

Amedh said:


> Thank you friends for all your support and our long wait for visa is over. Just now we received our Visa grant email. When we visit visa venkateswara swamy in Hyderabad tomorrow, we pray for all forum friends to get their visa grant as quickly as possible .
> 
> Our DOL - 19 Dec 12
> Date placed file for final assessment is 17 Jul 13
> Visa Grant date 14 Nov 13
> 
> User name in SS is DOL19122012 . The prediction is once again correct..
> 
> Wish you good luck friends!


lane: _*Congratulations to you both... wish you a happy married life... *_:cheer2:


----------



## Amaanisingh

Pcc and medicals submitted on 11 nov..
Now waiting for acknowledgement and final queue of our file...


----------



## Becky26

Jullz said:


> Thanks again Becky! You are a sweetheart
> The situation is not very pinky and not that easy as I expected, but it's an answer and it's good to know the right answer to a query
> It would have been very easy to put him in my initial application for subclass 190 but I am afraid I don't have the needed time as he returns home on December 1st, he hasn't taken IELTS yet and I already have 65 days since lodge of the visa. So probably when he will be home it will be to late to add him. Too bad he can't apply while I am still here so that we can leave together after his grant
> How about you? Have you received the partner visa already?





detonator1961 said:


> *Becky,
> 
> May I ask you why your first partner visa was rejected?*




Hey!!

How are you?
I'm sorry to hear about your circumstances. 
My husband and I applied for my partner visa in Brisbane last year and got rejected not long after we applied. Because I hadn't done any resaearch on Partner Visa and had no knowledge of the rules and regulations on how to prepare my application. So I did what I was told by an officer at the DIBP (DIAC before) Brisbane office. I didn't have time to organise my documents and prepare a file with evidence of our relationship. The officer asked us to pay $3000 which was the onshore application fee in December 2012 and submit our ID documents; and he adviced that I will be contacted by my Case Officer when my file get a CO appointed.

I never heard anything from Immigration after that. I got my Bridging Visa with no work entitlements which was alright because y husband was working full time and had no desperate need for me to work. For us the most important thing was to avoid me from going offshore and getting separated. 
Also when we applied for my visa we weren't married, we applied on defacto basis but even at that time we had the same evidence that we put in our second application.

We got married in March 2013 and before I could submit my Marriage Certificate to the DIBP, we got a refusal.
(This is what exectly happened after 11 months, my husband had to fly back as much as he wanted to stay back. My parents tried everything to get my husband's visa converted but nothing worked out and our worst nightmare at last came true. And now I'm here in India and he is back in Brisbane)

At that time all the visa processing and contact was made via email. When I called Immigration to check if there was an update on my visa in April, I was told that my application was denied and my 28 days to go to MRT (Migration Review Tribunal) were over so the only option for me was to extend my bridgin visa on depature basis and fly to India. My husband quit his job to come to India with me. After everything we have been through, sometimes I cannot stop myself from thinking, what if I get another rejection, what will happen then where will we go.
My husband doesn't want t live in India and so it scares me what the future holds for us.

The reason why our first application was rejected because we were provided wrong information and I didn't have enough time to research like I did the second time I applied.
My first application consisted of the following:-

APPLICANT:-
1. Form 47SP- Application for Migration to Australia by a Partner;
2. Indian Passport- Certified copy;
3. Birth Certificate- Certified copy;
4. Queensland Driver's License- Certified copy.

SPONSOR:-
1. Form 40SP – Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia
2. Australian Passport- Certified copy;
3. Victorian Birth Certificate- Certified copy;
4. Queensland Driver's License- Certified copy

This is all the Officer at the DIBP Brisbane office took at the time our application.


Now the second time, because I had leared it the hard way, it costed me and my husband $3000 fees plus travel and 6 months living expense for 2 to India; I researched for 2 months and this is what my application consisted of the second time. My file was 10 cm thick and comprised of about 300 pages in total. This is the Table of Contents of my second application:-

PARTNER VISA (SUBCLASS 309/100) ATTEMPT 2

*TABLE OF CONTENTS*:- 


*1. Application Document Checklist from Department of Immigration and Citizenship website.*

*2. Visa Application Fees/Demand Draft made in favour of “Australian High Commission” of INR_________________*
2.1 Demand Draft Number ____________________
2.2 Demand Draft Submission Date ________________
2.3 Above mentioned Demand Draft issued by VFS Global Services Pvt Ltd.

*3. The Applicant*
3.1 Form 47SP- Application for Migration to Australia. (Page 7-26)
3.2 Certified copy of Passport. (2 Pages)
3.3 Certified copy of Birth Certificate. (2 Pages)
3.4 Original Indian Police Clearance Certificate. (1 Page)
3.5 Original Australian Police Clearance Certificate. (1 Page)
3.6 Form 80- Personal Particulars for Assessment Including Character Assessment. (Page 1-18)
3.7 Four recent Passport Photos.

*4. The Sponsor*
4.1 Form 40SP- Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia. (Page 7-16)
4.2 Certified copy of Passport. (1 Page)
4.3 Certified copy of Indian Tourist Visa (1 Page)
4.4 Certified copy of Australian Birth Certificate-Front. (1 Pages)
4.5 Copy of Apostilled Australian Birth Certificate- Back. (1 Page)
4.6 Four recent Passport Photos.

*5. Commitment of Relationship- Evidence that Relationship is Genuine*
5.1 Statement prepared by applicant. (4 Pages)
5.2 Statement prepared by sponsor. (2 Pages)

*6. History of our Relationship*
6.1 Timeline leading up to our Wedding Flowchart. (2 Pages)
6.2 Applicant’s Facebook timeline showing the relationship Progression. (11 Pages)
6.3 Sponsor’s Facebook timeline showing the relationship Progression. (8 Pages)


*7. Details on our Wedding*
7.1 Certified copy of our Australian Marriage Certificate- (1 Page)
7.2 Copy of our Apostilled Australian Marriage Certificate- Back. (1 Page)
7.3 Copy of Wedding Invitation Card. (1 Page)
7.4 Wedding Photographs. (14 Pages)
*
8. Our Home*
8.1 Copy of Lease Agreements in both names from our last two rentals (4 Pages)
8.2 Letters from our ex-Landlords *3 (2 Pages)
8.3 Letter sent to our last address in Spring Hill before leaving Australia. (1 Page)

*9. Financial Aspects of Relationship*
9.1 Copy of Applicant’s Joint Bank Account with the Sponsor in Australia, NAB- National Australia Bank. (Page 1-8 + 3 Pages= 11 Pages)
9.2 Copy of Sponsor’s Joint Bank Account with the Applicant in Australia, NAB- National Australia Bank. (8 Pages)
9.3 Copy of Applicant’s Indian Bank Account’s Passbook/Bank Statements with her married name. (1 Page)

*10. Holidays Together*
10.1 Payment/Booking Confirmation from the Hotels. (4 Pages)
10.2 Copies of our Ticket Bookings and Boarding Passes (Malaysian Airlines) - Trip to India. (5 Pages)
10.3 Copy of Sponsor/Husband’s Overseas Travel Insurance. (1 Page) 

*11. Holiday/Social Photos Together *
11.1 Photos of the Applicant and the Sponsor with friends. (4 Pages)
11.2 Photos taken during Anniversary Trip 2013. (1 Pages)
11.3 Photos from our Journey to India. (1 Pages)
11.4 Photos with my parents. (2 Pages)
11.5 Our trip to the Taj Mahal with my husband and parents. (2 Pages)
11.6 Our tickets from Taj Mahal trip (1 Page)
*
12. Supporting Witness Declaration*
12.1 Form 888- Statutory Declaration by X. (Page3-4)
12.2 Form 888- Statutory Declaration by Y (Doubles Sided Page 3-4)
12.3 Affidavit signed by the Applicant’s Father and Mother. (2 Pages)
12.4 Applicant’s Affidavit showing the change in her maiden name to married name. (1 Page)


I apologise about such a long reply.
Hope this helps, Good luck to you.

Kind Regards,
Becy


----------



## kunrit

abhisek said:


> Just got an email from CO requesting for PCC as it ha expired....donno how long is the wait...


Thats strange since you are a march applicant. When did you get your PCC done?

Also is your CO still Jitin Rawal coz I think he has moved to a different department now..


----------



## singh_26

*Hi*



abhisek said:


> Just got an email from CO requesting for PCC as it ha expired....donno how long is the wait...


_*HI Abhisek,
Bad luck but good try to submit your PCC as early as possible do not sit go to passport office and get it done. the day when you submit your PCC and AHC received it is the day when you will receive your visa. it is just a formality they just need to be fully assure from their side that the are not doing anything wrong. So submit it as early as possible.*_


----------



## Becky26

Amedh said:


> Thank you friends for all your support and our long wait for visa is over. Just now we received our Visa grant email. When we visit visa venkateswara swamy in Hyderabad tomorrow, we pray for all forum friends to get their visa grant as quickly as possible .
> 
> Our DOL - 19 Dec 12
> Date placed file for final assessment is 17 Jul 13
> Visa Grant date 14 Nov 13
> 
> User name in SS is DOL19122012 . The prediction is once again correct..
> 
> Wish you good luck friends!



Many many congratulations to you and your partner on getting the visa. You have showed such eceptional patience through this difficult time. 
Hope you a a great life and future with your partner. 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
God Bless You!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> Hey cute!
> 
> Thank you so much! I know what it feels like when one can't find answers to their confusion and questions. The reason why I had to come to India and I had to get separated from my husband is because there was no one to give me advice and help me when I was confused.
> 
> So after almost a year of research and getting my first partner visa application rejected, all I did was research. So I try and help people as much as I can.
> Thanks again for your words.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


_Hey Becky26,

You have rightly said that one gets confused if there is no one to advise and help you…

I fully agree with u that 8-9 months separation from ur husband is very difficult to accept… but on the other hand we can’t do anything except to peacefully pass this waiting period…

I hope that shortly ur file will be placed in queue for final decision… and this time u will get ur visa in 8 months i.e. by the end of March 2014 (AHC current 309/100 visa processing time is 8-11 months)…

Being a forum mate, I suggest u to stop thinking and writing about ur visa rejection at AU for ur peace of mind… keep faith in the God and try to remain positive & happy…

With regards,
Cute1987 
_


----------



## manv1983

abhisek said:


> Just got an email from CO requesting for PCC as it ha expired....donno how long is the wait...


That means AHC is not sleeping, If you had a valid PCC, you could have got the grant today !! Anyway Just get it done n you ll get in a day /2 after submitting it !!


----------



## jaiganesh

dear members.

even my pcc is expiring on 05.12.2013 so to avoid the delay (as abhisheks) can we send new pcc by consulting with CO? pls suggest.


----------



## manv1983

jaiganesh said:


> dear members.
> 
> even my pcc is expiring on 05.12.2013 so to avoid the delay (as abhisheks) can we send new pcc by consulting with CO? pls suggest.


Yes buddy get it done !! What are you waiting for !! You never know with AHC, Get it Done and wait till 30 Nov if you get visa good enuf and if not then send them before they ask !!


----------



## augu2013

*Update Details*

Hi Singh_26,
I have also lodged tourist visa for my wife and got approved. She won't be travelling until next year.

Lodgement Date : 13/11/13

Please update my details in SS.
Approved Date : 14/11/13


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> _Hey Becky26,
> 
> You have rightly said that one gets confused if there is no one to advise and help you…
> 
> I fully agree with u that 8-9 months separation from ur husband is very difficult to accept… but on the other hand we can’t do anything except to peacefully pass this waiting period…
> 
> I hope that shortly ur file will be placed in queue for final decision… and this time u will get ur visa in 8 months i.e. by the end of March 2014 (AHC current 309/100 visa processing time is 8-11 months)…
> 
> Being a forum mate, I suggest u to stop thinking and writing about ur visa rejection at AU for ur peace of mind… keep faith in the God and try to remain positive & happy…
> 
> With regards,
> Cute1987
> _



Hey cute!

Thanks a lot for your reply. I appreciate your advice. I'm trying to stay as possitive as I can, but naturally I am one of those people who think of the negative situation first, sometimes its good to think like that but in my situation its not doing me any good, I can't sleep at night, have lost my appetite, just stay at home on the computer, lost interest in pretty much everything

I'm hoping to hear something, anything from AHC in this week. it has been over 16 weeks for me since DOL.
Thanks again for your kind words.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kunrit

manv1983 said:


> That means AHC is not sleeping, If you had a valid PCC, you could have got the grant today !! Anyway Just get it done n you ll get in a day /2 after submitting it !!


On the other hand it looks like the CO was waiting for the PCC to expire.. 

BTW how long is a PCC valid?? I think its 1 year..


----------



## sis_bhav

Hi Cute 1987,

I consider ur suggestion and will get in touch with my CO for the update on progress of my file.

Many thanks!!!


----------



## Becky26

kunrit said:


> On the other hand it looks like the CO was waiting for the PCC to expire..
> 
> BTW how long is a PCC valid?? I think its 1 year..



Hey,

Yes, PCC and medicals are valid for a year. 


Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sis_bhav

Hi Frndz,

I have a query.

To lodge my spouse application as early as possible, i have not changed my middle name after marriage. 
It has been 6 months now since i got married and my passport still reads my old middle name and marital status is still single on passport.

Please can anybody suggest, should i get my passport name and marital status changed to new surname while awaiting grant of my visa?or it is advisable to not to change the same at this stage?

I hope that my old name and single status on passport would not work as a barrier for grant of my spouse visa.

PS: My CO had contacted me last month for mediical submission.


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> Hey cute!
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. I appreciate your advice. I'm trying to stay as possitive as I can, but naturally I am one of those people who think of the negative situation first, sometimes its good to think like that but in my situation its not doing me any good, I can't sleep at night, have lost my appetite, just stay at home on the computer, lost interest in pretty much everything
> 
> I'm hoping to hear something, anything from AHC in this week. it has been over 16 weeks for me since DOL.
> Thanks again for your kind words.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky26,

Tao Te Ching quotes: The Master never reaches for the great; thus she achieves greatness…
When she runs into a difficulty, she stops and gives herself to it…
She doesn't cling to her own comfort; thus problems are no problem for her…​
You may click to the following links for the quotes of a great philosopher for your eternal peace...

1. Tao Te Ching (Tao)
2. Tao Te Ching (Te)

With regards,
cute1987


----------



## abhisek

kunrit said:


> Thats strange since you are a march applicant. When did you get your PCC done?
> 
> Also is your CO still Jitin Rawal coz I think he has moved to a different department now..


I did my PCC in January 2013...not sure how it got expired.....but have requested so let's see how long it takes.....and yeah Jitin Rawal is no longer my CO


----------



## Becky26

abhisek said:


> I did my PCC in January 2013...not sure how it got expired.....but have requested so let's see how long it takes.....and yeah Jitin Rawal is no longer my CO



Hey!

By the sounds of it, they need your new PCC because usually the first date of entry you need to have travelled to Australia by is either the date of your PCC or medical reports expire. Your CO or SCO may think that you might not be able to make your first entry to Australia that will activate your 309 Visa by the time your PCC expires, hence they are asking for new ones. 




singh_26 said:


> _*HI Abhisek,
> Bad luck but good try to submit your PCC as early as possible do not sit go to passport office and get it done. the day when you submit your PCC and AHC received it is the day when you will receive your visa. it is just a formality they just need to be fully assure from their side that the are not doing anything wrong. So submit it as early as possible.*_



And I reckon as soon as you submit your PCC you will receive your grant after that. As singh mentioned in his post earlier, you should try your best to submit your PCC ASAP! 

So I think if your CO is requesting for a new PCC, your old ones are going to expire before they think you can make your first entry into Australia to activate your visa.
Hope this helps 

Good luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## abhisek

singh_26 said:


> _*HI Abhisek,
> Bad luck but good try to submit your PCC as early as possible do not sit go to passport office and get it done. the day when you submit your PCC and AHC received it is the day when you will receive your visa. it is just a formality they just need to be fully assure from their side that the are not doing anything wrong. So submit it as early as possible.*_


Thanks Singh...hope so it's a good thing...and yeah I applied for PCC today but not from passport office as I am from Nepal and its a different procedure......but hopefully it should not take long now...


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> Hey Becky26,
> 
> Tao Te Ching quotes: The Master never reaches for the great; thus she achieves greatness…
> When she runs into a difficulty, she stops and gives herself to it…
> She doesn't cling to her own comfort; thus problems are no problem for her…​
> You may click to the following links for the quotes of a great philosopher for your eternal peace...
> 
> 1. Tao Te Ching (Tao)
> 2. Tao Te Ching (Te)
> 
> With regards,
> cute1987


Thanks Cute!!
These quotes are a very good source of mental peace.
Thanks so much for your help.

Kind Regard,
Becky


----------



## kunrit

abhisek said:


> I did my PCC in January 2013...not sure how it got expired.....but have requested so let's see how long it takes.....and yeah Jitin Rawal is no longer my CO


Who's your new CO bro?? Mine got changed to Isha Babbar. At this stage did you get the mail from CO or was it your SCO?


----------



## abhisek

Becky26 said:


> Hey!
> 
> By the sounds of it, they need your new PCC because usually the first date of entry you need to have travelled to Australia by is either the date of your PCC or medical reports expire. Your CO or SCO may think that you might not be able to make your first entry to Australia that will activate your 309 Visa by the time your PCC expires, hence they are asking for new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I reckon as soon as you submit your PCC you will receive your grant after that. As singh mentioned in his post earlier, you should try your best to submit your PCC ASAP!
> 
> So I think if your CO is requesting for a new PCC, your old ones are going to expire before they think you can make your first entry into Australia to activate your visa.
> Hope this helps
> 
> Good luck to you!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,
Thank you. Hopefully what you have said comes true......


----------



## abhisek

kunrit said:


> Who's your new CO bro?? Mine got changed to Isha Babbar. At this stage did you get the mail from CO or was it your SCO?


Same CO as yours...and got mail from CO...


----------



## manv1983

*While Abhishek wait for his PCC & Grant *

*Next 6 in line to get Visas :*

*1. RVisa190
2. Magicmo
3. User
4. Geeth
5. RK
6. Jaiganesh *


----------



## saras712

Hi All

Its 15 days after all additional docs submitted...havnt heard any news from Co?Wife is here with me and going back on 2nd Dec.....to India.


----------



## coolniks

Dear all

With the grace of God I have recently got my visa grant on 12th November 13, I will finally be able to meet my husband. Has been a long wait. 
This thread has been really helpful, it gave me hope when I had no clue when and how the visa would come. Thank you all.
My details are not in the spreadsheet. I would like my details to be added in the SS for future reference for everyone please.

DOL : 03rd May 2013 at New Delhi
Date when CO was Assigned: 25th June 2013
Additional Docs Requested by CO: Medicals and Photos
File placed in Queue: 17th July 2013
Visa Grant Date :12th Nov 2013.

All the best to all of you, see you guys in Australia 
Cheers
Coolniks


----------



## manv1983

coolniks said:


> Dear all
> 
> With the grace of God I have recently got my visa grant on 12th November 13, I will finally be able to meet my husband. Has been a long wait.
> This thread has been really helpful, it gave me hope when I had no clue when and how the visa would come. Thank you all.
> My details are not in the spreadsheet. I would like my details to be added in the SS for future reference for everyone please.
> 
> DOL : 03rd May 2013 at New Delhi
> Date when CO was Assigned: 25th June 2013
> Additional Docs Requested by CO: Medicals and Photos
> File placed in Queue: 17th July 2013
> Visa Grant Date :12th Nov 2013.
> 
> All the best to all of you, see you guys in Australia
> Cheers
> Coolniks


Congrats Buddy, Keep Rocking !! 

Thanks for being a Silent member of the Forum !! Will update your details


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*

*Many Many congratulation Coolniks and have a happy married life ahead* ..:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::car::car::car::tea::tea::drum: :drum::drum::rockon::rockon::first::first:


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



coolniks said:


> Dear all
> 
> With the grace of God I have recently got my visa grant on 12th November 13, I will finally be able to meet my husband. Has been a long wait.
> This thread has been really helpful, it gave me hope when I had no clue when and how the visa would come. Thank you all.
> My details are not in the spreadsheet. I would like my details to be added in the SS for future reference for everyone please.
> 
> DOL : 03rd May 2013 at New Delhi
> Date when CO was Assigned: 25th June 2013
> Additional Docs Requested by CO: Medicals and Photos
> File placed in Queue: 17th July 2013
> Visa Grant Date :12th Nov 2013.
> 
> All the best to all of you, see you guys in Australia
> Cheers
> Coolniks


lane: _*Congratulations Coolniks... wish you happy married life mate... *_:cheer2:


----------



## Magicmb

Who's gonna get good friday?
:ranger::ranger::ranger: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## shilga

*Congrats!*



coolniks said:


> dear all
> 
> with the grace of god i have recently got my visa grant on 12th november 13, i will finally be able to meet my husband. Has been a long wait.
> This thread has been really helpful, it gave me hope when i had no clue when and how the visa would come. Thank you all.
> My details are not in the spreadsheet. I would like my details to be added in the ss for future reference for everyone please.
> 
> Dol : 03rd may 2013 at new delhi
> date when co was assigned: 25th june 2013
> additional docs requested by co: Medicals and photos
> file placed in queue: 17th july 2013
> visa grant date :12th nov 2013.
> 
> All the best to all of you, see you guys in australia
> cheers
> 
> 
> coolniks


congrats!
  :d :d


----------



## none

Magicmb said:


> Who's gonna get good friday?
> :ranger::ranger::ranger: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


i guess Rvisa190 gonna get good friday and next week it gonna be your good week


----------



## Magicmb

none said:


> i guess Rvisa190 gonna get good friday and next week it gonna be your good week


Thanks none, i will happy if i hear some cool words.ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## none

Rvisa190 please update us whether you have been granted visa or still waiting?


----------



## abhisek

Have sent the PCC today....lets see how long it's gonna take...


----------



## none

abhisek said:


> Have sent the PCC today....lets see how long it's gonna take...


thats wonderful hopefully monday or till tuesday you must get visa grant letter bro


----------



## cute1987

abhisek said:


> Have sent the PCC today....lets see how long it's gonna take...


Hey Abhisek,

Very good mate... you will get your visa in the next week positively...

Wish you all the best...
:car:
cute1987


----------



## cute1987

*Apply for new PCC...*



jaiganesh said:


> dear members.
> 
> even my pcc is expiring on 05.12.2013 so to avoid the delay (as abhisheks) can we send new pcc by consulting with CO? pls suggest.


_Hi Jaiganesh,

*Your rough visa grant date calculation advises for a new PCC…
*
AHC Current Visa Processing Time (120 days from DOQ) .................... 120

Days since your Visa File placed in Queue for Final Decision ................ 100

Expected number of day left for your Visa Grant ................................... 20

Expected date of your Visa Grant	....................................... *04/12/2013*

*Since your PCC is expiring on 05/12/2013 so you also need to apply for your new PCC to avoid any delay in your visa grant*... 

Wish you all the best...

cute1987_


----------



## rjc1113

Hi All Forum Members,

Thanks you all for your warm wishes and Good Luck to all who are waiting for there visa. Have a faith in God, you will be heard soon......



Thanks,
Ms. J


----------



## abhisek

none said:


> thats wonderful hopefully monday or till tuesday you must get visa grant letter bro


Hopefully bro....thts the only thing which keeps us going...


----------



## abhisek

cute1987 said:


> Hey Abhisek,
> 
> Very good mate... you will get your visa in the next week positively...
> 
> Wish you all the best...
> :car:
> cute1987


Hey,
Hoping so...may your words come true...


----------



## abhisek

cute1987 said:


> _Hi Jaiganesh,
> 
> *Your rough visa grant date calculation advises for a new PCC…
> *
> AHC Current Visa Processing Time (120 days from DOQ) .................... 120
> 
> Days since your Visa File placed in Queue for Final Decision ................ 100
> 
> Expected number of day left for your Visa Grant ................................... 20
> 
> Expected date of your Visa Grant	....................................... *04/12/2013*
> 
> *Since your PCC is expiring on 05/12/2013 so you also need to apply for your new PCC to avoid any delay in your visa grant*...
> 
> Wish you all the best...
> 
> cute1987_


Ho Jaiganesh,
I too think you should do it but I would advise to check with your CO...send him/her am email noting that your PCC is about to expire and if it is a good idea to send it or you can make one now and keep it and once they need you can then send....


----------



## RVisa190

Hi Everyone

Just want to update everyone that the visa grant letter arrived!

Thank you for this wonderful forum thread and maintaining the spreadsheet. A lot of time goes into it that a normal person doesn't know - but it certainly helped us be guided in terms of timelines and the processes.

For anyone interested we did the file ourself just like many others guided by the posts in this thread.

So keep up the good work.

Happy times ahead and good luck for everyone else that is waiting.


----------



## Becky26

RVisa190 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just want to update everyone that the visa grant letter arrived!
> 
> Thank you for this wonderful forum thread and maintaining the spreadsheet. A lot of time goes into it that a normal person doesn't know - but it certainly helped us be guided in terms of timelines and the processes.
> 
> For anyone interested we did the file ourself just like many others guided by the posts in this thread.
> 
> So keep up the good work.
> 
> Happy times ahead and good luck for everyone else that is waiting.



Many many congratulations to you!! Hope you have a great life ahead. 
lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :drum::drum::drum::drum:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

RVisa190 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just want to update everyone that the visa grant letter arrived!
> 
> Thank you for this wonderful forum thread and maintaining the spreadsheet. A lot of time goes into it that a normal person doesn't know - but it certainly helped us be guided in terms of timelines and the processes.
> 
> For anyone interested we did the file ourself just like many others guided by the posts in this thread.
> 
> So keep up the good work.
> 
> Happy times ahead and good luck for everyone else that is waiting.


Congratulations.it feels good to see the list getting green day by day..
God bless the happy couples..
Our day will be soon too..


----------



## none

RVisa190 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just want to update everyone that the visa grant letter arrived!
> 
> Thank you for this wonderful forum thread and maintaining the spreadsheet. A lot of time goes into it that a normal person doesn't know - but it certainly helped us be guided in terms of timelines and the processes.
> 
> For anyone interested we did the file ourself just like many others guided by the posts in this thread.
> 
> So keep up the good work.
> 
> Happy times ahead and good luck for everyone else that is waiting.


congratulation mate, have a great life ahead.


----------



## preet17

congrats rvisa..ve agr8 life ahead..
l


----------



## preet17

my usual question...can anyone please tell me the DOQ of rvisa..


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



RVisa190 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just want to update everyone that the visa grant letter arrived!
> 
> Thank you for this wonderful forum thread and maintaining the spreadsheet. A lot of time goes into it that a normal person doesn't know - but it certainly helped us be guided in terms of timelines and the processes.
> 
> For anyone interested we did the file ourself just like many others guided by the posts in this thread.
> 
> So keep up the good work.
> 
> Happy times ahead and good luck for everyone else that is waiting.


lane: _*Congratulations RVisa... wish you a happy married life mate... *_:cheer2:


----------



## cute1987

preet17 said:


> my usual question...can anyone please tell me the DOQ of rvisa..


RVisa190 *file was queued for final decision on 18/07/2013* (visa grant after 120 days from DOQ)...


----------



## shilga

*Congrats!*



RVisa190 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just want to update everyone that the visa grant letter arrived!
> 
> Thank you for this wonderful forum thread and maintaining the spreadsheet. A lot of time goes into it that a normal person doesn't know - but it certainly helped us be guided in terms of timelines and the processes.
> 
> For anyone interested we did the file ourself just like many others guided by the posts in this thread.
> 
> So keep up the good work.
> 
> Happy times ahead and good luck for everyone else that is waiting.




Congrats!
    :lalala: :lalala:


----------



## HappyDiwali

Hi Detonator

Thanks for your update. We are also at the same stage and have not yet heard from a CO. Hopefully we will hear within the next two weeks.




detonator1961 said:


> •Applicants are encouraged to lodge complete applications using the Partner Visa Application Checklist.
> 
> •The global service standard for partner visas is 12 months.
> 
> •The New Delhi Visa Office is currently finalising the majority of partner visa applications in approximately 8 - 11 months. This is not a formal service standard. It is only an indicative processing time.
> 
> •Individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods than the indicative processing timeframe, depending on a range of factors, including individual circumstances and the complexity of each case.
> 
> •Initial assessment of partner applications is commencing 15-16 weeks from the date of lodgement.
> •A case officer will be in contact with youas part of the initial assessment and the officer will update you on the progress of your application.
> 
> •The visa office will not be able to give you a status update on your application before 15 weeks from the date of lodgement.
> 
> Thats explains why I dont have a CO yet. DOL 1/8/13 (in 15th week)


----------



## abhisek

F...yeah..
Finally got the grant letter issued on 15th November 2013...such a long wait.....but the feeling is amazing....thank you all the forum members for continuous support to each other and good luck to all....


----------



## Magicmb

abhisek said:


> F...yeah..
> Finally got the grant letter issued on 15th November 2013...such a long wait.....but the feeling is amazing....thank you all the forum members for continuous support to each other and good luck to all....


Congrats !!! I am happy for u.... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*

*Many Many congratulation Rvisa & abhisek and have a happy married life ahead* ..:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::car::car::car::tea::tea::drum: :drum::drum::rockon::rockon::first::first:


----------



## jaiganesh

abhisek said:


> F...yeah..
> Finally got the grant letter issued on 15th November 2013...such a long wait.....but the feeling is amazing....thank you all the forum members for continuous support to each other and good luck to all....


Congrates brother damn happy for u wish u a very happy life ahead. By the way what is your last date of entry to australia.


----------



## abhisek

jaiganesh said:


> Congrates brother damn happy for u wish u a very happy life ahead. By the way what is your last date of entry to australia.


Thanks bro...
My last date of entry is 30th April 2014


----------



## saras712

abhisek said:


> F...yeah..
> Finally got the grant letter issued on 15th November 2013...such a long wait.....but the feeling is amazing....thank you all the forum members for continuous support to each other and good luck to all....


Congrets finally you got it.....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## aks_2230

Hi Guys 

I have a question , my Fiancee's prospective marriage visa went in SCO queue on 29/08/2013 , 

In the application, we gave the marriage date as 19th Jan , as that was the date in the NOIM that I got from a celebrant here in Australia. 

Some circumstances have changed and our Hindu marriage is scheduled on Dec 10 , based on the latest timeframe I think we won't get the PMV before 10th.

Question is, should we inform the case officer that our Hindu marriage is scheduled on the 10 and registered will be on 19th in Australia. I am worried as if I inform them they would change the PMV to partner visa and that would extend the time even further. 

I will highly appreciate any inputs


----------



## Kuldeepsandhu

preet17 said:


> congrats abhishek...awesome finally u out of the sea...ve a gr8 life ahead


Congrats Abishek!

Let See Who is getting visa today.......


----------



## none

abhisek said:


> F...yeah..
> Finally got the grant letter issued on 15th November 2013...such a long wait.....but the feeling is amazing....thank you all the forum members for continuous support to each other and good luck to all....


congratulation bro,


----------



## kunrit

abhisek said:


> F...yeah..
> Finally got the grant letter issued on 15th November 2013...such a long wait.....but the feeling is amazing....thank you all the forum members for continuous support to each other and good luck to all....


Finally you nailed it buddy!! congratzz!!


----------



## detonator1961

*Infomation Source is AHC*



Piranha2004 said:


> This is all incorrect information.
> 
> The DOL will not change. You only have to inform them of the Australian marriage as far as Im aware. There will be a delay as the certificate takes at least 2 weeks to be sent to you after which time your application can be assessed.


*If you get married in India and you have have applied for a prospective marriage visa then you can convert prospective marriage visa 300 to partner visa 309 at no cost. When I say your DOL will be changed that means AHC will consider the processing times (8-11 months) from the date you submit your prospective visa withdrawal letter, marriage certicate and photos of marriage. I am not saying it will take another 8 months to get the partner visa but if there are any delays from AHC then you can't question them for another 8 months because of your new DOL for partner visa.

Piranha this is all correct information.*


----------



## none

Now this week is for magicmo, user, snell and geeth to light up forum, good luck all of you.


----------



## shilga

*Congrats!*



abhisek said:


> F...yeah..
> Finally got the grant letter issued on 15th November 2013...such a long wait.....but the feeling is amazing....thank you all the forum members for continuous support to each other and good luck to all....



Congrats!
    :music: arty::lalala:


----------



## Amaanisingh

saras712 said:


> Congrets finally you got it.....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane:lane:



Hey saras
Check your msgs


----------



## saras712

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey saras
> Check your msgs


Havnt got any message


----------



## Becky26

abhisek said:


> F...yeah..
> Finally got the grant letter issued on 15th November 2013...such a long wait.....but the feeling is amazing....thank you all the forum members for continuous support to each other and good luck to all....



Congratulations!!!!!!!!! My guess was right, as to why AHC asked for a new PCC from you.
Good luck and have a great life ahead.

:drum::drum::drum: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

saras712 said:


> Havnt got any message


Hope you got now


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> *Hi Aks,
> 
> If you tell you CO that your wedding is happening on 10th december than you will not be eligble for prospective marriage visa as you would be already married by then. You will then have to send your marriage certificate and photographs to CO so that they can convert visa from PMV 300 to Partner 309 visa. Though, the processing time will be counted from day the you submit above mentioned documents. This means you can have possible delays in getting visa and you wont be able to question AHC as you will be in specified time frames of granting visa. Long story short you DOL will be changed.
> 
> In my opinion don't tell CO about Hindu marriage and dont register it in India. Get married then wait for PMV visa and get married again in Australia. It costs $500 to do it at registry and you only need 2 witnesses. This way you can avoid possible delays by not interfering with current visa processing.
> 
> Saying all this, if they find out somehow that you are already married in india then your visa will be cancelled. So be aware of this drawback. Hope this Helps.*



Hey guys!

I'm not too sure about your previous post aout the PMV Subclass 300 but I do have some info on marriage registration process.

I'm sorry but I don't think you can get married twice. It is illegal, either you get married in India and get your Indian marriage certificate Apostillsed by the AHC or you get married in Australia and get the Australian Marriage Certificate stamped by the Indian High Commission in Canberra. 

I had to go through a similar process to try and get my husband's tourist visa changed to Entry (X) Visa so he could stay longer in India. During that process, I learnt that an individual can only get married once irrespective of what country it is. All you can do is get it stamped from the country's High Commission you are going to or the country you belong to so that the government of that country accepts that Marriage Certificate that has been issued to you.

Because my husband and my marriage certificate was not stamped by the Indian High Commission in Australia, we could not convert his visa and he had to go back.
So if anyoone says you can get married twice, that is "ILLEGAL". I even spoke to the lawyers who are approved by the AHC in New Delhi and everyone said that one person can get married only once.

The only way you can register the marriage in any counrty is to get that country's High Commission to Apostillse it. That stampy pretty much says that "yes your document is legit and acceptable in our country". Without it even if your document is in english, it will not be accepted. An apostille in Australia costed us $60 at the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade Brisbane. 

We got our Marraige Certificate apostilled before leaving Australia and I thought that would be enough to get my husband's visa converted. But because we didn't have a stamp from the Indian High Commission, the Indian Immigration Department wouldn't accept it.

Hope this helps. 
Good Luck,

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

aks_2230 said:


> Thanks Both for your inputs, If I marry in India and legally register in Australia , what will be my marriage date. I was under the impression unless you register legally ( be it in India or Australia) you are not married for immigration purposes .



Your Marriage Date will be the day you say "I do". That date will never change. 
And the day you get your marrige registered will be written on your Marriage Certificate.

So to make things clear for you;
Date of Marriage- XX-XX-20XX
Date of Registration- XX-XX-20XX

Also I forgot to mention in my last post, you do not need witnesses at the time of registraion. As you are already married you must have had signatures of 2 witnessess at the time of marriage. 

Don't know how Hindu Marriages take place in Australia; but in a church wedding, the priest provides the couple with an unofficial marriage certificate which cannot be used for Immigration purpose. But you can take that unofficial certificate as proof to the Birth, Deaths and Marriage Deparment (whatever state you are in) and get an official marriage certificate that can be used for Immigration purpose.

Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## aks_2230

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm not too sure about your previous post aout the PMV Subclass 300 but I do have some info on marriage registration process.
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't think you can get married twice. It is illegal, either you get married in India and get your Indian marriage certificate Apostillsed by the AHC or you get married in Australia and get the Australian Marriage Certificate stamped by the Indian High Commission in Canberra.
> 
> I had to go through a similar process to try and get my husband's tourist visa changed to Entry (X) Visa so he could stay longer in India. During that process, I learnt that an individual can only get married once irrespective of what country it is. All you can do is get it stamped from the country's High Commission you are going to or the country you belong to so that the government of that country accepts that Marriage Certificate that has been issued to you.
> 
> Because my husband and my marriage certificate was not stamped by the Indian High Commission in Australia, we could not convert his visa and he had to go back.
> So if anyoone says you can get married twice, that is "ILLEGAL". I even spoke to the lawyers who are approved by the AHC in New Delhi and everyone said that one person can get married only once.
> 
> The only way you can register the marriage in any counrty is to get that country's High Commission to Apostillse it. That stampy pretty much says that "yes your document is legit and acceptable in our country". Without it even if your document is in english, it will not be accepted. An apostille in Australia costed us $60 at the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade Brisbane.
> 
> We got our Marraige Certificate apostilled before leaving Australia and I thought that would be enough to get my husband's visa converted. But because we didn't have a stamp from the Indian High Commission, the Indian Immigration Department wouldn't accept it.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Good Luck,
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky , 
Thank you so much for the detailed reply, in my case I am not planning to get the marriage registered in India, it iwill be just a hindu traditional marriage. I have a NOIM logged in Australia and I am planning to get a short registration style wedding done here and get all the stamping done here at a later date. 
I agree with what you are saying that you can't have 2 registered weddings at 2 different date, which is exactly my assumption that If I don't register anything here in India Iam "legally" not married for immigration purposes.


----------



## aks_2230

Becky26 said:


> Your Marriage Date will be the day you say "I do". That date will never change.
> And the day you get your marrige registered will be written on your Marriage Certificate.
> 
> So to make things clear for you;
> Date of Marriage- XX-XX-20XX
> Date of Registration- XX-XX-20XX
> 
> Also I forgot to mention in my last post, you do not need witnesses at the time of registraion. As you are already married you must have had signatures of 2 witnessess at the time of marriage.
> 
> Don't know how Hindu Marriages take place in Australia; but in a church wedding, the priest provides the couple with an unofficial marriage certificate which cannot be used for Immigration purpose. But you can take that unofficial certificate as proof to the Birth, Deaths and Marriage Deparment (whatever state you are in) and get an official marriage certificate that can be used for Immigration purpose.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


thanks for your input Becky, really appreciate it.


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



abhisek said:


> F...yeah..
> Finally got the grant letter issued on 15th November 2013...such a long wait.....but the feeling is amazing....thank you all the forum members for continuous support to each other and good luck to all....



lane: *Congratulations Abhisek... wish you a happy married life... *:cheer2:


----------



## none

it is going to be 90 days tomorrow and 30 more days will be left omg please ahc speed up and grant more visa so we all can celebrate Christmas with our partner


----------



## detonator1961

*AHC reponse to my query (unedited straight from the email)*



Piranha2004 said:


> No. You are simply wrong. Your DOL does NOT reset if you convert. I converted mine and my DOL will still stand as March.
> 
> In regards to marriage certificates, its a bit of a grey area. You should be using the LEGAL version only. Whether it be Australia or India. If in India, then it would be a certificate provided during court marriage. If in Australia, its provided by the Aus government through an official celebrant as Becky has described. It MUST be the legal version and not any other "handwritten by priest" version!


 
Query: If after submitting the visa application, the marriage takes place before the visa is granted then would I be able to change the visa subclass from 300 to 309 for partner visa and subsequently to subclass 100 for permanent visa. 


AHC Response (unedited): you may wish to change the subclass from Subclass 300 (Prospective Marriage visa) to 309 (Partner Provisional Visa) however you will be required to provide us with the withdrawal letter but the standard processing time for a new subclass will be considered from the date the withdrawal letter is received, in addition to the above document you will also be required to submit your marriage certificate and wedding photographs of central ceremony. 

Query:If after submitting the 300 visa application, the marriage takes place before the visa is granted then would I be able to change the visa subclass from 300 to 309/100 for partner visa. If yes, then does it mean I have to pay the application charge again which is around $2600. 

AHC Response (unedited):Yes the visa will be change into subclass 309, but the date of lodgement will start from the day you provide all the relevant documents for 309 application.

Piranha you wonder why your visa is talking longer than usual!


----------



## detonator1961

aks_2230 said:


> Hi Becky ,
> Thank you so much for the detailed reply, in my case I am not planning to get the marriage registered in India, it iwill be just a hindu traditional marriage. I have a NOIM logged in Australia and I am planning to get a short registration style wedding done here and get all the stamping done here at a later date.
> I agree with what you are saying that you can't have 2 registered weddings at 2 different date, which is exactly my assumption that If I don't register anything here in India Iam "legally" not married for immigration purposes.



Aks,

Thats what I been saying you can't legally married twice. But as you only getting married in a hindu traditional way, there is no need to register it as you already planning not to. Only thing is that make sure AHC does not find out about your hindu marriage because they make not like it as its voids the prospective marriage visa purpose.


----------



## detonator1961

*CO Domain Name*

What is the domain name of a AHC CO? is it [email protected]?


----------



## Piranha2004

detonator1961 said:


> What is the domain name of a AHC CO? is it [email protected]?


[email protected]


----------



## manv1983

DONT take whatever AHC Operator says as a law/legislation, They are there to help you, but its good possibility that they are not aware of actual migration laws. That is why Migration Agents are useful to get the inner loop holes and laws understood !!

That the only thing I would say ... !! If you are not sure better get advice from local registered agents !!


----------



## cute1987

detonator1961 said:


> I am also done arguing with you. Your statement "They MAY have changed their processes" proves my point. Please dont say that my information was wrong as it was straight from AHC and I was not making it up myself.





Piranha2004 said:


> Well it wouldnt be the first time the AHC has provided false information. At least my information is based on actual experience instead of AHC information.


_*Hi Forum Friend's,

Onset wish to say "Good Morning" to everyone…

"One of the prime purpose of our life is to help others; and if you can't help them, at least don't hurt them."

We should try to avoid the use of some sentences like “You are wrong” , “Yours information is all incorrect" , "No you are simply wrong" and "My information is based on my Actual Experience instead of AHC information (No one information on AHC is bigger than the AHC own information)” as these may hurt others…

Cute1987*_


----------



## Dhachi

Hi there,

I came across this forum and found useful for migration. I read quite a few threads on this forum and found many members in same boat as we are.

Following are details of our file:
DOL: 26/03/2013
CO assigned: 26/05/2013
Medical, PCC: 28/06/13
Communication record asked: 07/08/13
Communication record sent: 08/08/13
File in queue to SCO: 08/08/13

Now 104 days in queue and still waiting...

Contacted CO several time and got same response all time and the answer was to WAIT..

Just curious whether AHC treats files with different priority even after in final queue.

Any Indication from forum members..??

Many Thanks


----------



## kunrit

Dhachi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I came across this forum and found useful for migration. I read quite a few threads on this forum and found many members in same boat as we are.
> 
> Following are details of our file:
> DOL: 26/03/2013
> CO assigned: 26/05/2013
> Medical, PCC: 28/06/13
> Communication record asked: 07/08/13
> Communication record sent: 08/08/13
> File in queue to SCO: 08/08/13
> 
> Now 104 days in queue and still waiting...
> 
> Contacted CO several time and got same response all time and the answer was to WAIT..
> 
> Just curious whether AHC treats files with different priority even after in final queue.
> 
> Any Indication from forum members..??
> 
> Many Thanks


Hi Dhachi,

Per current trends it seems AHC is taking 120 days from your Date Of Queue for visa grant. You have held on for long and I'd suggest patience for say two more weeks. Surely you will hear good news by then.
As for AHC's desi staff I'd suggest not to keep high hopes from them since they are no different from our sarkari babus.


----------



## Becky26

kunrit said:


> Hi Dhachi,
> 
> Per current trends it seems AHC is taking 120 days from your Date Of Queue for visa grant. You have held on for long and I'd suggest patience for say two more weeks. Surely you will hear good news by then.
> As for AHC's desi staff I'd suggest not to keep high hopes from them since they are no different from our sarkari babus.



Very well said kunrit!!

@ Dhachi,
I'm going to second what kunrit said, I think you're just gonna have to wait for 2 more weeks max, you will get the good news . 
But definitely it could come earlier as well. So I reckon you should get packing, shopping and buy a plane ticket to Australia 

Good Luck to you. Hope you get the good news very soon.
Keep praying!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## none

hoping magicmo will get visa till tomorrow evening


----------



## detonator1961

Can anyone tell me what are the charges for medicals in india?


----------



## cute1987

detonator1961 said:


> Can anyone tell me what are the charges for medicals in india?


_Hi detonator1961,

I paid Rs. 3200/- for my medicals at Ludhiana, Punjab - India (Medical Rs.2050/- + X-Ray Rs.600 + Blood tests Rs.550/-).

cute1987_


----------



## manv1983

*LADIES AND GENTLEMAN :

MY HAPPIEST DAY HAVE ARRIVED EARLIER THAN EXPECTED !! I M SO HAPPY SUCH A SURPRISE !!
GOT THE GRANT LETTER JUST 30 MINS BACK !!

I want to thank you all for your constant support to keep me motivating all the time. I specially wants to thank few people Singh26, Becky, nannu, Magicmb !! You guys are doing great job to run the forum and keeping the spirits of people high !!

Thanks to all forum members for their support !! I wish you all the best in your wait , Hope you all get ur visas asap and be with ur partners sooner than you are expecting !! I have updated spreadsheet for your reference !!

Thankyou !!*


----------



## Magicmb

manv1983 said:


> *LADIES AND GENTLEMAN :
> 
> HAPPIEST DAY HAVE ARRIVED EARLY THAN EXPECTED !! I M SO HAPPY SUCH A SURPRISE !!
> GOT THE GRANT LETTER JUST 30 MINS BACK !!
> 
> I want to thank you all for your constant support to keep me motivating all the time. I specially wants to thank few people Singh26, Becky, nannu, Magicmb !! You guys are doing great job to run the forum and keeping the spirits of people high !!
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for their support !! I wish you all the best in your wait , Hope you all get ur visas asap and be with ur partners sooner than you are expecting !! I have updated spreadsheet for your reference !!
> 
> Thankyou !!*



Congrats buddy!!! Happy married life ahead .... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Magicmb

Hi, manv1983
Wats ur user id on google doc... ? And
DOQ?


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



manv1983 said:


> *LADIES AND GENTLEMAN :
> 
> HAPPIEST DAY HAVE ARRIVED EARLY THAN EXPECTED !! I M SO HAPPY SUCH A SURPRISE !!
> GOT THE GRANT LETTER JUST 30 MINS BACK !!
> 
> I want to thank you all for your constant support to keep me motivating all the time. I specially wants to thank few people Singh26, Becky, nannu, Magicmb !! You guys are doing great job to run the forum and keeping the spirits of people high !!
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for their support !! I wish you all the best in your wait , Hope you all get ur visas asap and be with ur partners sooner than you are expecting !! I have updated spreadsheet for your reference !!
> 
> Thankyou !!*


lane: *Congratulations Manv1983.. wish you a happy married life.. *:cheer2:


----------



## manv1983

Magicmb said:


> Hi, manv1983
> Wats ur user id on google doc... ? And
> DOQ?


*
ID: Manv1983

DOQ : 12/08/2013*


----------



## kunrit

manv1983 said:


> *LADIES AND GENTLEMAN :
> 
> MY HAPPIEST DAY HAVE ARRIVED EARLIER THAN EXPECTED !! I M SO HAPPY SUCH A SURPRISE !!
> GOT THE GRANT LETTER JUST 30 MINS BACK !!
> 
> I want to thank you all for your constant support to keep me motivating all the time. I specially wants to thank few people Singh26, Becky, nannu, Magicmb !! You guys are doing great job to run the forum and keeping the spirits of people high !!
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for their support !! I wish you all the best in your wait , Hope you all get ur visas asap and be with ur partners sooner than you are expecting !! I have updated spreadsheet for your reference !!
> 
> Thankyou !!*


congratss mate!! :first::first::first:eace:

really great news...since you got it in less than 100 days...hope to see similar trends now on...it might mean that overall processing time after DOQ might be decreasing now..


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> Can anyone tell me what are the charges for medicals in india?


The price varies from centre to centre. I don't think iit will be any more than INR4000. Still make sure you call the medical centre, book an appointment, ask for what paperwork they want you to bring with you when you go in for your tests, and how much they charge.

I paid INR 2400 which was for 3 tests.
Make sure you book an appointment.

Good Luck!

Kind Regard,
Becky


----------



## shilga

manv1983 said:


> *LADIES AND GENTLEMAN :
> 
> MY HAPPIEST DAY HAVE ARRIVED EARLIER THAN EXPECTED !! I M SO HAPPY SUCH A SURPRISE !!
> GOT THE GRANT LETTER JUST 30 MINS BACK !!
> 
> I want to thank you all for your constant support to keep me motivating all the time. I specially wants to thank few people Singh26, Becky, nannu, Magicmb !! You guys are doing great job to run the forum and keeping the spirits of people high !!
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for their support !! I wish you all the best in your wait , Hope you all get ur visas asap and be with ur partners sooner than you are expecting !! I have updated spreadsheet for your reference !!
> 
> Thankyou !!*


Congrats!
    :cheer2::cheer2::violin::drum:


----------



## Becky26

manv1983 said:


> *LADIES AND GENTLEMAN :
> 
> MY HAPPIEST DAY HAVE ARRIVED EARLIER THAN EXPECTED !! I M SO HAPPY SUCH A SURPRISE !!
> GOT THE GRANT LETTER JUST 30 MINS BACK !!
> 
> I want to thank you all for your constant support to keep me motivating all the time. I specially wants to thank few people Singh26, Becky, nannu, Magicmb !! You guys are doing great job to run the forum and keeping the spirits of people high !!
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for their support !! I wish you all the best in your wait , Hope you all get ur visas asap and be with ur partners sooner than you are expecting !! I have updated spreadsheet for your reference !!
> 
> Thankyou !!*



Hey manv!!!

Heartiest congratualtions to you!!! The toughtest part of the battle is won now the otehr half will be a piece of cake 

lane:lane:lane:lane: :becky::becky::becky: :clap2::clap2::clap2:
Hope you have a great life with your partner and have a great time.

God Bless You.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## none

manv1983 said:


> *LADIES AND GENTLEMAN :
> 
> MY HAPPIEST DAY HAVE ARRIVED EARLIER THAN EXPECTED !! I M SO HAPPY SUCH A SURPRISE !!
> GOT THE GRANT LETTER JUST 30 MINS BACK !!
> 
> I want to thank you all for your constant support to keep me motivating all the time. I specially wants to thank few people Singh26, Becky, nannu, Magicmb !! You guys are doing great job to run the forum and keeping the spirits of people high !!
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for their support !! I wish you all the best in your wait , Hope you all get ur visas asap and be with ur partners sooner than you are expecting !! I have updated spreadsheet for your reference !!
> 
> Thankyou !!*


congratulation mate, you are one of the lucky member, just wondering did you have any special condition or just a coincident mate?


----------



## sai1982

Hi Everyone,

I wasn't an active member in this forum but often check it to read through to get ideas of average timing on visa grants. 

With very much happiness i confirm that my wife's Spouse visa got granted this afternoon. To avoid all the other enquiries below is the Visa lodged and Queued information.

DOL: 1st March 2013
DOQ: 23rd July 2013

Advance congratulations for all the members who are awaiting for visa. Patience is the key in this process.

Thanks very much for all the members in this forum.

Arun


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



sai1982 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I wasn't an active member in this forum but often check it to read through to get ideas of average timing on visa grants.
> 
> With very much happiness i confirm that my wife's Spouse visa got granted this afternoon. To avoid all the other enquiries below is the Visa lodged and Queued information.
> 
> DOL: 1st March 2013
> DOQ: 23rd July 2013
> 
> Advance congratulations for all the members who are awaiting for visa. Patience is the key in this process.
> 
> Thanks very much for all the members in this forum.
> 
> Arun


 lane: *Congratulations to you both.. have a happy married life ahead.. *:cheer2:


----------



## Becky26

sai1982 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I wasn't an active member in this forum but often check it to read through to get ideas of average timing on visa grants.
> 
> With very much happiness i confirm that my wife's Spouse visa got granted this afternoon. To avoid all the other enquiries below is the Visa lodged and Queued information.
> 
> DOL: 1st March 2013
> DOQ: 23rd July 2013
> 
> Advance congratulations for all the members who are awaiting for visa. Patience is the key in this process.
> 
> Thanks very much for all the members in this forum.
> 
> Arun



Congratualations! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

*Forum’s next 9 on the top of Visa Grant Queue…

Magicmo (119) and User (116) may get their visa grant within this week…

Geeth (113), Snell (113), Dhachi (106), Jaiganesh (105), RK (105), Kuldeepsandhu (103) and Shilga (98) may get their visa grant in the next week…

Wish you all Good Luck…

Cute1987*


----------



## Magicmb

Hi cute1987, 
Thanks for that, my wish too.
But seems like few people didn't add their details on the forum. So i am worry about the delay :sad::sad: :decision::decision::decision: 
:noidea::noidea::noidea:


----------



## Dhachi

kunrit said:


> Hi Dhachi,
> 
> Per current trends it seems AHC is taking 120 days from your Date Of Queue for visa grant. You have held on for long and I'd suggest patience for say two more weeks. Surely you will hear good news by then.
> As for AHC's desi staff I'd suggest not to keep high hopes from them since they are no different from our sarkari babus.


Hi Kunrit,

Truly said.. For AHC we are merely a file number. I do understand the fact that they have to deal with several hundred applications every week. However I expect that some transparency within AHC process would benefit people like us to plan something in better way. I came to india to visit my wife and family in september and since then I am delaying my travel back to Australia as our family wishes that we should travel back together, and that is how week by week passes for us.

Lets hope people like us in the same boat get to the other shore soon..!!

Thanks


----------



## Amaanisingh

manv1983 said:


> *LADIES AND GENTLEMAN :
> 
> MY HAPPIEST DAY HAVE ARRIVED EARLIER THAN EXPECTED !! I M SO HAPPY SUCH A SURPRISE !!
> GOT THE GRANT LETTER JUST 30 MINS BACK !!
> 
> I want to thank you all for your constant support to keep me motivating all the time. I specially wants to thank few people Singh26, Becky, nannu, Magicmb !! You guys are doing great job to run the forum and keeping the spirits of people high !!
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for their support !! I wish you all the best in your wait , Hope you all get ur visas asap and be with ur partners sooner than you are expecting !! I have updated spreadsheet for your reference !!
> 
> Thankyou !!*



Wow
Great its a surprise news...,god bless u have good life ahead.


----------



## detonator1961

cute1987 said:


> _Hi detonator1961,
> 
> I paid Rs. 3200/- for my medicals at Ludhiana, Punjab - India (Medical Rs.2050/- + X-Ray Rs.600 + Blood tests Rs.550/-).
> 
> cute1987_


Thanks cute & becky for prompt replies!


----------



## saras712

Congrets Manv1983


----------



## Magicmb

Hi Guys, Dont forget to update your visa status, As this will give hope to other forum members. So pls give 10 seconds to post on forum,once u get a visa, which will :help: others :ranger::ranger::ranger: And thanks to people whoever done a good job.  ray:ray:ray:


----------



## cute1987

*You are going to get your Visa Grant within this week...*



Magicmb said:


> Hi cute1987,
> Thanks for that, my wish too.
> But seems like few people didn't add their details on the forum. So i am worry about the delay :sad::sad: :decision::decision::decision:
> :noidea::noidea::noidea:


*Nothing to worry mate... if your file DOQ is correct then AHC can't delay a Visa Grant to you any more... you are getting your Visa Grant within this week positively... *


----------



## Magicmb

Thanks cute1987, I am waiting for the day..... 
My Doq should be correct as AHC told me that. I have called them on aug12th.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaiganesh

Magicmb said:


> Thanks cute1987, I am waiting for the day.....
> My Doq should be correct as AHC told me that. I have called them on aug12th.:fingerscrossed:


bro, you shall get the visa by today. since your co and mine is the same one i can predict mine upon your grant. good luck mate. by the way when is your PCC expiring.


----------



## cute1987

Magicmb said:


> Thanks cute1987, I am waiting for the day.....
> My Doq should be correct as AHC told me that. I have called them on aug12th.:fingerscrossed:


*As ur file DOQ is correct then play:violin:to... :welcome: ur Visa Grant.. we are ready to congratulate U.. *:cheer2:


----------



## cute1987

jaiganesh said:


> bro, you shall get the visa by today. since your co and mine is the same one i can predict mine upon your grant. good luck mate. by the way when is your PCC expiring.


Hi jaiganesh, how are you... now you are also very very near to your Visa Grant mate...


----------



## none

Magicmb said:


> Hi Guys, Dont forget to update your visa status, As this will give hope to other forum members. So pls give 10 seconds to post on forum,once u get a visa, which will :help: others :ranger::ranger::ranger: And thanks to people whoever done a good job.  ray:ray:ray:


i guess you gonna be the first one from now to update your visa grant in this forum as yesterday 23/07 queued file got visa granted and you are 24/7 so good luck sister i am pretty sure you will get it till this evening.


----------



## none

cute1987 said:


> *As ur file DOQ is correct then play:violin:to... :welcome: ur Visa Grant.. we are ready to congratulate U.. *:cheer2:


if she got her visa today and user got till friday i can except to be in Australia to celebrate Christmas with my wife and her family and friends.


----------



## jaiganesh

cute1987 said:


> Hi jaiganesh, how are you... now you are also very very near to your Visa Grant mate...


hi thanks for you concern, i m doing fine. Eagerly waiting for visa. hoping to get by the end of this month.


----------



## none

Happy to see everyone active and positive in forum today, this has decreased my pain and worries, Would like to thank you all and hope this forum will always get light like this and best of luck to everyone. we all gonna get visa asap as AHC is working hard to finalized as much as visa as possible before Christmas


----------



## jaiganesh

Magicmb said:


> Hi jaiganesh,
> i am not bro, sorry dnt mistake me, im sis....my hubby use to post on forum with u with id magicmo. My one is magicmb. And i gave them two pcc one from UK, which will expire on Jan end. And another one from india on March.


hey sorry for my mistake sis. its your turn to get the visa. good luck and all the best


----------



## cute1987

Amaanisingh said:


> Got acknowledgement receipt for additional documents sent on 11 nov
> Does dat letter comes from co ?
> As i got it from some other name
> Does anybody knows about this..


_Hey Amaanisingh,

I don’t have any self experience about this… but there must be some designation stamp/detail below the name of the email sender…

You can forward this *acknowledgement receipt for additional documents* email to your CO for information and further necessary action, if required?

cute1987_


----------



## cute1987

Amaanisingh said:


> Yeah first thing it came from australian office with australian email a/c
> N it says on behalf of indian office
> I cnt understand.. Confused rite now..;(


_Don't be confused... just forward the *acknowledgement receipt for additional documents* email to your CO for information *with a request* to acknowledge the receipt of the documents to him..._


----------



## Nepaliboi

*User*

My user name is nepaliboi or user.

Just to let you guys know we've got visa granted today.

Dol - 26 March 2013
DOQ - 26 July 2013
Visa grant - 20 Nov 2013

Thanks for all the people who have shared their ideas about partner visa processing timeframe which made us easier to know how much more to wait before the visa would be granted.

I hope all the best for the people who are waiting for the visa.

Good luck, keep the faith and one day it will be your turn for visa.

Thanks


----------



## saras712

Hi Guys and girls

We have submitted additional docs on 30 oct but havnt heard from co....is that means its not in queue or sometimes co don't let us know they have put in final queue.:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## preet17

congrats nepaliboi..be a gr8life ahead


----------



## Becky26

Nepaliboi said:


> My user name is nepaliboi or user.
> 
> Just to let you guys know we've got visa granted today.
> 
> Dol - 26 March 2013
> DOQ - 26 July 2013
> Visa grant - 20 Nov 2013
> 
> Thanks for all the people who have shared their ideas about partner visa processing timeframe which made us easier to know how much more to wait before the visa would be granted.
> 
> I hope all the best for the people who are waiting for the visa.
> 
> Good luck, keep the faith and one day it will be your turn for visa.
> 
> Thanks



Congratulations!


----------



## kunrit

Nepaliboi said:


> My user name is nepaliboi or user.
> 
> Just to let you guys know we've got visa granted today.
> 
> Dol - 26 March 2013
> DOQ - 26 July 2013
> Visa grant - 20 Nov 2013
> 
> Thanks for all the people who have shared their ideas about partner visa processing timeframe which made us easier to know how much more to wait before the visa would be granted.
> 
> I hope all the best for the people who are waiting for the visa.
> 
> Good luck, keep the faith and one day it will be your turn for visa.
> 
> Thanks


Congrtss buddy!! Hope you guys have happy times ahead.. lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Hi Guys and girls
> 
> We have submitted additional docs on 30 oct but havnt heard from co....is that means its not in queue or sometimes co don't let us know they have put in final queue.:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:



Hey saras,

How are you?

I sent my additional documents (only medicals were requested) on July 26th. Since then haven't heard anything from AHC. Some times COs don't contact the applicants acknowledging that they have received the additional documents. 
I have read on quite a few immigration forums.

Keep us postd if you do get a reply from your CO. Have patience, it will pay off very soon 
Good luck to you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## none

Nepaliboi said:


> My user name is nepaliboi or user.
> 
> Just to let you guys know we've got visa granted today.
> 
> Dol - 26 March 2013
> DOQ - 26 July 2013
> Visa grant - 20 Nov 2013
> 
> Thanks for all the people who have shared their ideas about partner visa processing timeframe which made us easier to know how much more to wait before the visa would be granted.
> 
> I hope all the best for the people who are waiting for the visa.
> 
> Good luck, keep the faith and one day it will be your turn for visa.
> 
> Thanks


congratulation to you and your wife bro...


----------



## Nepaliboi

Thanks to all the guys for your well wishes.

None I hope you will get your visa within first week of Dec.


----------



## Magicmb

Nepaliboi said:


> Thanks to all the guys for your well wishes.
> 
> None I hope you will get your visa within first week of Dec.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Nepaliboi

Next turn is of Magicmb by this friday.

I hope Magicmb get visa by this Friday.


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Nepaliboi said:


> My user name is nepaliboi or user.
> 
> Just to let you guys know we've got visa granted today.
> 
> Dol - 26 March 2013
> DOQ - 26 July 2013
> Visa grant - 20 Nov 2013
> 
> Thanks for all the people who have shared their ideas about partner visa processing timeframe which made us easier to know how much more to wait before the visa would be granted.
> 
> I hope all the best for the people who are waiting for the visa.
> 
> Good luck, keep the faith and one day it will be your turn for visa.
> 
> Thanks


lane: *Congratulations user… wish you a happy married life mate…* :cheer2:


----------



## shilga

*Congrats!*



Nepaliboi said:


> My user name is nepaliboi or user.
> 
> Just to let you guys know we've got visa granted today.
> 
> Dol - 26 March 2013
> DOQ - 26 July 2013
> Visa grant - 20 Nov 2013
> 
> Thanks for all the people who have shared their ideas about partner visa processing timeframe which made us easier to know how much more to wait before the visa would be granted.
> 
> I hope all the best for the people who are waiting for the visa.
> 
> Good luck, keep the faith and one day it will be your turn for visa.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats1 
    lane: lane: :drum:


----------



## cute1987

cute1987 said:


> *Forum’s next 9 on the top of Visa Grant Queue…
> 
> Magicmo (119) and User (Visa Granted on 20 Nov 2013) may get their visa grant within this week…
> 
> Geeth (113), Snell (113), Dhachi (106), Jaiganesh (105), RK (105), Kuldeepsandhu (103) and Shilga (98) may get their visa grant in the next week…
> 
> Wish you all Good Luck…
> 
> Cute1987*


*Forum’s next 8 on the top of Visa Grant Queue…

Magicmo (120) may get his visa grant in this week…

Geeth (114), Snell (114), Dhachi (107), Jaiganesh (106), RK (106), Kuldeepsandhu (104) and Shilga (99) may get their visa grant in the next week…

Wish you all Good Luck…

Cute1987*


----------



## Amaanisingh

saras712 said:


> Hi Guys and girls
> 
> We have submitted additional docs on 30 oct but havnt heard from co....is that means its not in queue or sometimes co don't let us know they have put in final queue.:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:



Have u got ur acknowledgement letter for the additional documents submitted


----------



## saras712

Amaanisingh said:


> Have u got ur acknowledgement letter for the additional documents submitted


I think agent got it......


----------



## Amaanisingh

saras712 said:


> I think agent got it......


Then he din't forwarded you...?
I too got it my agent forwarded me yesterday..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Congratulations!




Hey becky still up
Missing hubby.. ;(


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey becky still up
> Missing hubby.. ;(


Hey girl!!

Yeah! On Skype with him  before he starts work.
Then I'm gonna go sleep.

How's things going with you? Heard anything form AHC?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey girl!!
> 
> Yeah! On Skype with him  before he starts work.
> Then I'm gonna go sleep.
> 
> How's things going with you? Heard anything form AHC?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Yeah same here baby slept late 
Now on facetime with him

And yeah i got acknowledgement letter today 
Lets hope i get finally queued soon

What about you?


----------



## Becky26

Becky26 said:


> Hey girl!!
> 
> Yeah! On Skype with him  before he starts work.
> Then I'm gonna go sleep.
> 
> How's things going with you? Heard anything form AHC?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Amaanisingh said:


> Yeah same here baby slept late
> Now on facetime with him
> 
> And yeah i got acknowledgement letter today
> Lets hope i get finally queued soon
> 
> What about you?



So hey! I wanted to ask you something regarding the acknowledgement letter for the additional documents.
I never received anything from AHC after my medicals were submitted. So I'm freaking out now, what should I do. Please help!!!
It's been 122 days and nothing from AHC.


Thanks heaps!
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> So hey! I wanted to ask you something regarding the acknowledgement letter for the additional documents.
> I never received anything from AHC after my medicals were submitted. So I'm freaking out now, what should I do. Please help!!!
> It's been 122 days and nothing from AHC.
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps!
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Check your msgs
And i don't know if anyone gets that letter
But i got it today saying that case officer will contact you shortly


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Check your msgs
> And i don't know if anyone gets that letter
> But i got it today saying that case officer will contact you shortly


Oh! One sec I'll have a look


----------



## Kuldeepsandhu

nepaliboi said:


> my user name is nepaliboi or user.
> 
> Just to let you guys know we've got visa granted today.
> 
> Dol - 26 march 2013
> doq - 26 july 2013
> visa grant - 20 nov 2013
> 
> thanks for all the people who have shared their ideas about partner visa processing timeframe which made us easier to know how much more to wait before the visa would be granted.
> 
> I hope all the best for the people who are waiting for the visa.
> 
> Good luck, keep the faith and one day it will be your turn for visa.
> 
> Thanks




congrats!


----------



## waitinkgneverends

sorry i just have a question. How do you know your file is queued?


----------



## cute1987

waitinkgneverends said:


> sorry i just have a question. How do you know your file is queued?


Generally ur CO inform u via email like that “Your medicals are cleared and I have queued you file for final decision.”


----------



## detonator1961

DOL

Pooghi 02/08/2013
Happydiwali	01/08/2013
Detonator1961	01/08/2013
Manpreetsingh	31/07/2013

Anynone in above list have a CO assigned? Its been 111-113 days for above applications.


----------



## waitinkgneverends

cute1987 said:


> Generally ur CO inform u via email like that “Your medicals are cleared and I have queued you file for final decision.”


thanks cute

my CO emailed me and told me that she received my documents and she will get onto it but that was back on 24th oct 2013
should i call department? i am really confused.


----------



## cute1987

_*Good Afternoon to everyone…

Magicmo (120) keep an eye :ranger: on the inbox for ur Visa Grant email… forum is waiting for your visa grant intimation posting… :fingerscrossed:

Cute1987*_


----------



## cute1987

waitinkgneverends said:


> thanks cute
> 
> my CO emailed me and told me that she received my documents and she will get onto it but that was back on 24th oct 2013
> should i call department? i am really confused.


Hi,

This means that on 24 Oct 2013 your file was under process with your CO...

I hope that by now she must have completed the processing of your file and maybe she has already queued it for final decision… 

I suggest you to write an email to your CO for getting an update on your file date of queue for final decision…

Hope that helps!

cute1987


----------



## Magicmb

Hi guysssssss, i got my visa..... a few min ago.im so happy:whoo::whoo::whoo:
Thanks guys.... you people really gave me energy. Thanks once again. I WISH ALL GET THEIR SOON.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Magicmb said:


> Hi guysssssss, i got my visa..... a few min ago.im so happy:whoo::whoo::whoo:
> Thanks guys.... you people really gave me energy. Thanks once again. I WISH ALL GET THEIR SOON.... :fingerscrossed:





cute1987 said:


> _*Good Afternoon to everyone…
> 
> Magicmo (120) keep an eye :ranger: on the inbox for ur Visa Grant email… forum is waiting for your visa grant intimation posting… :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Cute1987*_



lane: *Congratulations to you both... wish you a happy married life...* :cheer2:


----------



## magicmo

Magicmb said:


> Hi guysssssss, i got my visa..... a few min ago.im so happy:whoo::whoo::whoo:
> Thanks guys.... you people really gave me energy. Thanks once again. I WISH ALL GET THEIR SOON.... :fingerscrossed:


Hi All,
As my wife said, we got our visa.. Thanks for all the help from nannu to singh_26/manv and all.. With out this forum we wud have been clueless and wud be depressed.. This forum helpd us to b positive and keep our hopes high... Thanks again for all your help... Jaiganesh ur next...ur Visa is around the corner good luck !! Good luck Every!! Beer is on me if u r around Sydney


----------



## kunrit

Magicmb said:


> Hi guysssssss, i got my visa..... a few min ago.im so happy:whoo::whoo::whoo:
> Thanks guys.... you people really gave me energy. Thanks once again. I WISH ALL GET THEIR SOON.... :fingerscrossed:


congratulations to you both.. 

good news guys...ahc new delhi ain't dead..they have started to work again...4 visas in 4 days this week, lets hope for the best to come.. :hail::hail:


----------



## jaiganesh

magicmo said:


> Hi All,
> As my wife said, we got our visa.. Thanks for all the help from nannu to singh_26/manv and all.. With out this forum we wud have been clueless and wud be depressed.. This forum helpd us to b positive and keep our hopes high... Thanks again for all your help... Jaiganesh ur next...ur Visa is around the corner good luck !! Good luck Every!! Beer is on me if u r around Sydney


Congrats mate wish u a very happy life ahead. Hope your words come true.


----------



## Ria1985

Congrats magics. I am glad your visa has come through. I am Ria and my partner visa was lodged on May 7. My file was placed in queue on august 2. I am still waiting for my visa. My user I'd on spread sheet is Ria, can someone pls update it.


----------



## Ria1985

Can anyone guide me as to when can I expect my visa ?


----------



## none

magicmo said:


> Hi All,
> As my wife said, we got our visa.. Thanks for all the help from nannu to singh_26/manv and all.. With out this forum we wud have been clueless and wud be depressed.. This forum helpd us to b positive and keep our hopes high... Thanks again for all your help... Jaiganesh ur next...ur Visa is around the corner good luck !! Good luck Every!! Beer is on me if u r around Sydney


congratulation to you and your wife, have a wonderful life ahead


----------



## kunrit

Ria1985 said:


> Can anyone guide me as to when can I expect my visa ?


Within A week maybe..keep fingers crossed...120 days from queue date should do it.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## preet17

good news guys got my visa just now...m so happy..thank you so much guys for your support n help..


----------



## preet17

n i really wish you all good luck for ur visa n future


----------



## none

now countdown starts for Snell and Geeth


----------



## kunrit

preet17 said:


> good news guys got my visa just now...m so happy..thank you so much guys for your support n help..


thats awesome news preet17...congratzz & all the best for your future..  :tea::tea:


----------



## none

preet17 said:


> good news guys got my visa just now...m so happy..thank you so much guys for your support n help..


congratulation preet what is your doq?


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



preet17 said:


> good news guys got my visa just now...m so happy..thank you so much guys for your support n help..


lane: *Congratulations preet17.. wish you a happy married life mate..* :cheer2:


----------



## Ria1985

kunrit said:


> Within A week maybe..keep fingers crossed...120 days from queue date should do it.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks kunrit. I am really disappointed...have been hopin for the visa from the last 2 weeks, but no point.


----------



## kunrit

preet17 said:


> good news guys got my visa just now...m so happy..thank you so much guys for your support n help..


One more question Preet..who was your CO??


----------



## Ria1985

Congrats preet. Wish you a great life ahead.


----------



## preet17

i donno about my doq coz wasnt informed by the case officer..but i guess its 28or 29 july that was the last time my co contacted me...n co is *SNIPPED BY MODERATOR*


----------



## preet17

thanx all for ur wishes..wish u all goodluck


----------



## Amaanisingh

preet17 said:


> good news guys got my visa just now...m so happy..thank you so much guys for your support n help..


Thats so great..
Have a happy happy life ahead....


----------



## Becky26

preet17 said:


> good news guys got my visa just now...m so happy..thank you so much guys for your support n help..


YAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Congratulations to you mate!!! 

*AHC is alive* 
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

Hope you have a great life ahead.

:drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## shilga

*Congrats!*



preet17 said:


> good news guys got my visa just now...m so happy..thank you so much guys for your support n help..



Congrats!
:smile: :smile:   :drum: :drum:


----------



## Becky26

Hey guys!!

How are you all? So glad to see people are getting their visas and families re-uniting again.
Its a relief for many of us to see that AHC is still alive, haha

I just need some advice regarding my visa application. It has been 122 days today and I have not heard anything from my CO.
I did my medicals 2 days after my file was lodged and got an email from AHC with the name of the CO (I'm guessing) at the bottom of the email.

And since then, no contact. I tried to contact them and after having a chat with a VFS helpline operator, was still confused because his info was no better than what I already knew.

So what should I do? My husband wrote an email to the CO inquiring about my medicals. NO REPLY to that as well. 
And I'm very scared calling or writing AHC another email when there was no reply to my husband's email.

Also I never received any acknowledgement letter for the additional documents (medicals) were submitted. 

What could this possibly mean? Is there a chance that the CO could forward the file for final decision without informing the applicant. I'm freaking out, and any kind of advice would be highly appreciated.

Thanks a lot!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

preet17 said:


> good news guys got my visa just now...m so happy..thank you so much guys for your support n help..





none said:


> congratulation preet what is your doq?





preet17 said:


> i donno about my doq coz wasnt informed by the case officer..but i guess its 28or 29 july that was the last time my co contacted me...n co is *SNIPPED*


You sent the additional documents to AHC on 6 July 2013 and the CO queued your file for final decision on 28/29 July 2013 instead of 10 Sept 2013 wrongly posted by you in the SS...

This means you also got your Visa Grant in 119/120 days from your file DOQ...

Once again, my heartiest congratulations to you both and wish you a happy married life at Australia...


----------



## kunrit

cute1987 said:


> You sent the additional documents to AHC on 6 July 2013 and the CO queued your file for final decision on 28/29 July 2013 instead of 10 Sept 2013 wrongly posted by you in the SS...
> 
> This means you also got your Visa Grant in 119/120 days from your file DOQ...
> 
> Once again, my heartiest congratulations to you both and wish you a happy married life at Australia...


around 115 days...the thought of a visa grant in 72 days from doq actually lit a spark in my eyes...but then our ahc dudes are what they are..


----------



## preet17

nah cute..it was a mistake Dol is 4th april n Doq wasnt sure...so it was 10th sept when i e mailed AHC n got the reply saying ur filed is queued..n nannu updated it as 10sept..


----------



## Magicmb

Hi guys, 
i would like to tell you onething, i have send an mail to my CO, i mentioned that i am waiting for my visa more than 7 months...i dnot know the exact DOQ and so on. I got an call from CO today morning around 8.30. He said i would like to talk to you for a while
, it wont take long conti.... he said ur file gone to q on july..... wait for two weeks u may get call or mail from us. But i didnt say u will get visa and dnot panic, u may get positive result. Finally he asked , do u have any other quries... i said no. Then he said i am happy that i talk to you HAVE A GOOD A....  my CO and the Senior CO is same...i got a email from the same CO.... 
Anyway i would like to say thanks to all my friends and my CO.


----------



## cute1987

preet17 said:


> nah cute..it was a mistake Dol is 4th april n Doq wasnt sure...so it was 10th sept when i e mailed AHC n got the reply saying ur filed is queued..n nannu updated it as 10sept..


*Mate I know that your DOL is 4 April 2013*_ but in my posting* I quoted 6 July 2013 as the day when you sent the additional CO requested documents to the AHC...*_


----------



## preet17

cute1987 said:


> *Mate I know that your DOL is 4 April 2013*_ but in my posting* I quoted 6 July 2013 as the day when you sent the additional CO requested documents to the AHC...*_


yea i no wht uve posted cute...my point is just to let u know why its 10th sept in SS..


----------



## Amaanisingh

I got acknowledgment letter on 2o nov
Do i need to wait for my co to contact me
Or shud i contact him first and ask about my file
My agent doesnt answer me about dis..


----------



## prisuda

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> How are you all? So glad to see people are getting their visas and families re-uniting again.
> Its a relief for many of us to see that AHC is still alive, haha
> 
> I just need some advice regarding my visa application. It has been 122 days today and I have not heard anything from my CO.
> I did my medicals 2 days after my file was lodged and got an email from AHC with the name of the CO (I'm guessing) at the bottom of the email.
> 
> And since then, no contact. I tried to contact them and after having a chat with a VFS helpline operator, was still confused because his info was no better than what I already knew.
> 
> So what should I do? My husband wrote an email to the CO inquiring about my medicals. NO REPLY to that as well.
> And I'm very scared calling or writing AHC another email when there was no reply to my husband's email.
> 
> Also I never received any acknowledgement letter for the additional documents (medicals) were submitted.
> 
> What could this possibly mean? Is there a chance that the CO could forward the file for final decision without informing the applicant. I'm freaking out, and any kind of advice would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
Well, it is really horrible when they dont seem to reply, but you should just wait, no other go. If its really that urgent and you wana mail them , you can try this id [email protected] , I think you may have been suggested this, but you can give it a shot anyway. My husband mailed them from here and I got a phone call within a week regarding some queries on my application and somehow within a month got my visa. You can even give this number a try, I had got this contact from a member of this forum +91 11 4149331.... You should have patience....there is no other go... I am sorry... but that is how this is, and once your visa is granted, trust me this wait is all worthwile  Keep smiling. !
Priya


----------



## prisuda

Magicmb said:


> Hi guys,
> i would like to tell you onething, i have send an mail to my CO, i mentioned that i am waiting for my visa more than 7 months...i dnot know the exact DOQ and so on. I got an call from CO today morning around 8.30. He said i would like to talk to you for a while
> , it wont take long conti.... he said ur file gone to q on july..... wait for two weeks u may get call or mail from us. But i didnt say u will get visa and dnot panic, u may get positive result. Finally he asked , do u have any other quries... i said no. Then he said i am happy that i talk to you HAVE A GOOD A....  my CO and the Senior CO is same...i got a email from the same CO....
> Anyway i would like to say thanks to all my friends and my CO.


Awesome Mate !!! You will surely get the visa very soon... all the best !!! Fingers crossed that you will get the grant mail on Monday itself !! Wish you all luck!
Priya


----------



## prisuda

Sorry mate : Magicmb ...just saw the earlier post : Congrats on your visa grant!!!


----------



## shilga

*Congrats!*



Magicmb said:


> Hi guysssssss, i got my visa..... a few min ago.im so happy:whoo::whoo::whoo:
> Thanks guys.... you people really gave me energy. Thanks once again. I WISH ALL GET THEIR SOON.... :fingerscrossed:



Congrats!
    :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## Dhachi

Hi guys.. Happy to see 4 positive cases from this forum in this week. Congrats to members whose dream came true.. 

Good luck to people like us who are in 100+ queue.

Lets hope that god(AHC) will grant a boon soon..


----------



## singh_26

*New List Updated*

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*


*1. DOL19122012
2. Jaiganesh
3. Mgthagnt
4. HKL
5. Dimple1404
6. Sindhuma
7. RK
8. Waiting13
9. Shiny2013
10. Abhisek
11. Ms. J
12. RVisa190
13. Leo
14. Geeth
15. Preet17
16. MHNMJ
17. Magicmo
18. Manv1983
19. Shilga
20. Singh_26
21. None
22. Augu2013
23. ABS369
24. Sora
25. Kuldeepsandhu
26. Piranha2004*


*Inactive Users*

*1. Suzan
2. Msvisa
3. Sims
4. vix198424
5. Dreamerdownunder
6. Visapri
7. Waiting4Oct

*

_*14 out 12 left *_


----------



## kunrit

singh_26 said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*
> 
> 
> *1. DOL19122012
> 2. Jaiganesh
> 3. Mgthagnt
> 4. HKL
> 5. Dimple1404
> 6. Sindhuma
> 7. RK
> 8. Waiting13
> 9. Shiny2013
> 10. Abhisek
> 11. Ms. J
> 12. RVisa190
> 13. Leo
> 14. Geeth
> 15. Preet17
> 16. MHNMJ
> 17. Magicmo
> 18. Manv1983
> 19. Shilga
> 20. Singh_26
> 21. None
> 22. Augu2013
> 23. ABS369
> 24. Sora
> 25. Kuldeepsandhu
> 26. Piranha2004*
> 
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> 
> *1. Suzan
> 2. Msvisa
> 3. Sims
> 4. vix198424
> 5. Dreamerdownunder
> 6. Visapri
> 7. Waiting4Oct
> 
> *
> 
> _*14 out 12 left *_


Singh Saab, more than half the list has gone green..can we have an updated all blue list yet??


----------



## Nitu108

Congrats to all who had their Visas granted this week, and all the very best for your married life in Australia..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Loving the spreadsheet 
All last year pending cases are happy families now..
Just 4 or 5 left who waiting from long....
Wish they get grant soon.
And me and others who still in between the process ....wait wait and be blessed soon...
Have a happy weekend

Who got their grants ....shop till you drop and fly
And who waiting for it.......pray eat and love... haha
God bless alll


----------



## Bamborabi

*Travelling to AUS when File is queued*

Hi Guys,

Once file is kept in Queue for a final decision 

1. Does it mean Medicals are cleared ?

2. Will CO or SCO ask for more documents or does it mean all documents submitted are OK & they will not ask for any more documents ?

3. When file is in Queue can the applicant leave India & travel to Australia ? what are the implications of this ? Can the applicant leave India and travel to any other country at all ?

Finally, Congrats to all those who got their Visas this week & Good Luck to those expecting Visa's in the coming week.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## cute1987

Bamborabi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Once file is kept in Queue for a final decision
> 
> 1. Does it mean Medicals are cleared ?
> 
> 2. Will CO or SCO ask for more documents or does it mean all documents submitted are OK & they will not ask for any more documents ?
> 
> 3. When file is in Queue can the applicant leave India & travel to Australia ? what are the implications of this ? Can the applicant leave India and travel to any other country at all ?
> 
> Finally, Congrats to all those who got their Visas this week & Good Luck to those expecting Visa's in the coming week.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Hey Bamborabi,

In my opinion:

A case officer (CO) queue your file for final decision *only after completion of his/her thorough assessment of your documents, medicals clearance, offshore status* and when he/she needs no further information/documents from you.

When a queued file reaches to top of the queue for visa grant then a SCO (senior case officer) re-examine your all documents, medicals clearance, pcc & medical validity and offshore status for taking a final decision on your application.

At this stage of application, *SCO may ask you for some more information/documents*; in this case your CO will again contact you to get those information/documents from you.

Once the SCO gets your additional information/documents, then he takes a final decision on your application.

Applicant can *leave India for travel to any country including Australia* but at the *time of visa grant the applicant should needs to be outside Australia*. 

Hope that helps!

cute1987


----------



## Dhachi

Hi guys,

Does anyone have idea on how long PCC is valid after date of issue?

Ours was issued in july and we are in queue for 110 days. I would reapply for PCC before hand if at all it may expire at the time of decision to avoid any delay.

Thanks


----------



## cute1987

Dhachi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone have idea on how long PCC is valid after date of issue?
> 
> Ours was issued in july and we are in queue for 110 days. I would reapply for PCC before hand if at all it may expire at the time of decision to avoid any delay.
> 
> Thanks


PCC validity is one year… your PCC is valid until June 2014… you are going to get your Visa Grant in the first week of December 2013…


----------



## Becky26

prisuda said:


> Hey becky
> Well, it is really horrible when they dont seem to reply, but you should just wait, no other go. If its really that urgent and you wana mail them , you can try this id [email protected] , I think you may have been suggested this, but you can give it a shot anyway. My husband mailed them from here and I got a phone call within a week regarding some queries on my application and somehow within a month got my visa. You can even give this number a try, I had got this contact from a member of this forum +91 11 4149331.... You should have patience....there is no other go... I am sorry... but that is how this is, and once your visa is granted, trust me this wait is all worthwile  Keep smiling. !
> Priya



Hey Priya!

How are you? Thanks for your reply. I just want to know what's happening with the file, if you know what I mean. I don't want to know long it is going to take. Just wanna know if the additional documents have been received and if the medicals have been cleared.
Or if we need to send anything else.

124 days today, nothing from AHC.
This is the worst situation I've been in.
I guess I'm just gonna wait as you suggested and see why happens and how long AHC takes to get in touch with me. Because my file has everything in it. Pretty much a decision ready file. 
And I do not want to piss off my CO at all. So just gonna leave everything in God's hands.


Hope everything turns out well and I can be re-united with my husband soon.
Thanks again for your reply. 
How's things on your end?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

Hi Everyone,

Today I tried to apply for TFN. Successfully completed all the steps but at the end when I pressed the declaration submit button; following message popped:

*Transaction ended 

DIAC cannot match the information you have given us. If the information you have entered is correct, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at the DIAC website. The Tax Office is unable to help you with this application.

Please try again after you confirm the information held by DIAC.*

Can anyone tell me the reason of my failure in TFN registration...?

cute1987


----------



## none

cute1987 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today I tried to apply for TFN. Successfully completed all the steps but at the end when I pressed the declaration submit button; following message popped:
> 
> *Transaction ended
> 
> DIAC cannot match the information you have given us. If the information you have entered is correct, please contact DIAC on (02) 6223 8384 or visit them at the DIAC website. The Tax Office is unable to help you with this application.
> 
> Please try again after you confirm the information held by DIAC.*
> 
> Can anyone tell me the reason of my failure in TFN registration...?
> 
> cute1987


it only says you are eligible for tfn but you are not yet in Australia when you are getting visa, is not it?


----------



## cute1987

none said:


> it only says you are eligible for tfn but you are not yet in Australia when you are getting visa, is not it?


None, thank you very much for your opinion…


----------



## none

cute1987 said:


> None, thank you very much for your opinion…


but as i already have tfn and i have lodged for tax return twice this tfn system to check if you getting visa wont help me, i wish there was some other method which will say how many file is there in front your file and estimated date of visa


----------



## cute1987

none said:


> but as i already have tfn and i have lodged for tax return twice this tfn system to check if you getting visa wont help me, i wish there was some other method which will say how many file is there in front your file and estimated date of visa


Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know the way to track the progress (except TFN registration) of Spouse Visa 309/100 application...?

cute1987


----------



## singh_26

*Tracking*



cute1987 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know the way to track the progress (except TFN registration) of Spouse Visa 309/100 application...?
> 
> cute1987


_*Hi cute1987,
The other way to track the progress (except TFN registration) of Spouse Visa 309/100 application is this forum   *_


----------



## HappyDiwali

Hi Detonator1961

we still have not heard anything from AHC since date of lodgement. We are waiting till end of next week before we make contact to check the progress.



detonator1961 said:


> DOL
> 
> Pooghi 02/08/2013
> Happydiwali	01/08/2013
> Detonator1961	01/08/2013
> Manpreetsingh	31/07/2013
> 
> Anynone in above list have a CO assigned? Its been 111-113 days for above applications.


----------



## Becky26

none said:


> but as i already have tfn and i have lodged for tax return twice this tfn system to check if you getting visa wont help me, i wish there was some other method which will say how many file is there in front your file and estimated date of visa


Hey!!

That's exactly what my issue is as well. I lived and worked in Ausralia for the past 4 and a half years so I have TFN. Highly doubt there is any other way of checking if you have got the visa or are very very close to getting the visa.





cute1987 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know the way to track the progress (except TFN registration) of Spouse Visa 309/100 application...?
> 
> cute1987



Aha!!! That's the Million Dollar Question, I've been trying to find the answer to for so long myself. 
Anyone knows the answer will make my life a hell lot easier.
You are very close to your grants; at least closer than I am to mine
Good Luck guys!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## SumitSingh

*Visa subclass 300 or 309*

Hi guys,

This thread is quite long and I got confused going through several posts and trying to align them with my situation, so I suppose, I should be writing down my queries and probably people who had similar questions can help me getting them resolved -

My situation:
I have Aus PR (Visa SC189) and I would be moving to Aus by Jan end, next year. I am getting married on Dec 8th, 2013.

Query:
Which Visa option I should go for, for my fiance, Visa SC300 or 309?
Which one would be processed faster and would enable her to work in Aus/NZ?

Someone with prior experience, please enlighten me.

Regards,
Sumit.


----------



## cute1987

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi cute1987,
> The other way to track the progress (except TFN registration) of Spouse Visa 309/100 application is this forum   *_


*Hi Singh_26,

You are right mate... 

Wish to thank you all for their contribution to the forum...

This forum is a great resource of information and inspiration...

This is a forum where members voluntarily help, support and cheer up each other...

My special thanks to you, manv1983 and nannu for their generous services to the forum...

This is a forum where one can pass his/her waiting period until their Visa Grant by interacting, helping, supporting and cheering up each other...

With regards,

Cute1987   
*


----------



## singh_26

*SS Task*

*Hi Becky,
Please check your private message.*


----------



## cute1987

SumitSingh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This thread is quite long and I got confused going through several posts and trying to align them with my situation, so I suppose, I should be writing down my queries and probably people who had similar questions can help me getting them resolved -
> 
> My situation:
> I have Aus PR (Visa SC189) and I would be moving to Aus by Jan end, next year. I am getting married on Dec 8th, 2013.
> 
> Query:
> Which Visa option I should go for, for my fiance, Visa SC300 or 309?
> Which one would be processed faster and would enable her to work in Aus/NZ?
> 
> Someone with prior experience, please enlighten me.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit.


_Hey SumitSingh.

Present situation:
You have an *Aus PR* (Visa SC189) *but so far you have not moved to Australia* (moving to Aus by Jan 2014 end)...
*You are getting married on 8 Dec 2013*...

Query 1:
Subclass 300 is a Prospective Marriage Visa for applicants who are engaged and intend to marry, within 9 months of a visa grant, with an Aus Citizen/PR sponsor ...

Subclass 309/100 is a Spouse/Partner Migration Visa for applicants who are married to, or in a de facto relationship with their partner and are in a genuine and continuing relationship with an Aus Citizen/PR sponsor...

*Since you are moving to Aus after marriage so I suggest you to opt for subclass 309/100 visa*...

Query 2:
AHC New Delhi is currently processing SC300 and SC309/100 Visa applications in 8-11 months from the date of lodgement...

*Being a forum mate I suggest you to have an expert opinion from any MARA regd. Agent in India...*

Hope that helps!

With regards,

cute1987_


----------



## nehakausar12

Hi everyone,

i am a regular reader of this forum and my dol and doq is as follows

dol-12/06/2013
co assigned - 18/09/2013
additional documents asked are medicals and pcc
additional documents submitted - 04/10/2013
doq - 21/10/2013

it is going to be almost 6 months now can some one tell me how long will it take for my visa to be granted..... the processing times have increased to 8-11 months this is depressing me even more.....


----------



## Becky26

nehakausar12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i am a regular reader of this forum and my dol and doq is as follows
> 
> dol-12/06/2013
> co assigned - 18/09/2013
> additional documents asked are medicals and pcc
> additional documents submitted - 04/10/2013
> doq - 21/10/2013
> 
> it is going to be almost 6 months now can some one tell me how long will it take for my visa to be granted..... the processing times have increased to 8-11 months this is depressing me even more.....




Hey!!

Welcome to the forum. 
Unfortunately the processing time has increased to 8-11 months. But don't loose hope.
Your file after getting places in the queue, takes about 120 days to get finalised and get the visa approved. You will be able to see the trend if go through the Spread Sheet.

Here is the link to the SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

So hang in there, pray and try to keep yourself busy. It will keep you from thinking about the visa all day long and stressing yourself out.
Be positive and think about it this way, since you know your file is in queue, your only have 120 days left in total that you will have to wait. 
And as soon as you get your visa, you will forget about these days you had to spend with your partner.

So at the end of the day, all this stress and dressions is worth it. Have your eyes on the prize which is your partner.

Hope this makes you feel better.
You don't have long to go. Good luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

nehakausar12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i am a regular reader of this forum and my dol and doq is as follows
> 
> dol-12/06/2013
> co assigned - 18/09/2013
> additional documents asked are medicals and pcc
> additional documents submitted - 04/10/2013
> doq - 21/10/2013
> 
> it is going to be almost 6 months now can some one tell me how long will it take for my visa to be granted..... the processing times have increased to 8-11 months this is depressing me even more.....



Hey neha
WE have same co..
Can u please tell me that when you submitted your additional
DOcuments ... Did you recieved any acknowledgement letter ..?


----------



## saras712

will CO let us know if application queued for final decision or sometimes they dont?????


----------



## cute1987

nehakausar12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i am a regular reader of this forum and my dol and doq is as follows
> 
> dol-12/06/2013
> co assigned - 18/09/2013
> additional documents asked are medicals and pcc
> additional documents submitted - 04/10/2013
> doq - 21/10/2013
> 
> it is going to be almost 6 months now can some one tell me how long will it take for my visa to be granted..... the processing times have increased to 8-11 months this is depressing me even more.....


_*Hey nehakausar12,

According to ur file DOQ (4/10/2o13)... you may expect ur Visa Grant in the 2nd or 3rd week of Feb 2014...

I sincerely pray for a shorten visa processing times in future....

cute1987*_


----------



## cute1987

saras712 said:


> will CO let us know if application queued for final decision or sometimes they dont?????


Hey saras712,

Generally CO informs the applicant via email like that “Your medicals are cleared and I have queued you file for final decision” but a lethargic CO sometimes forgets to inform you…

You can write an email to AHC/CO for getting an status update on ur medicals clearance and file queue date… please note that ur emails to the AHC/CO should be short and to the point (one query per paragraph)…

*AHC website says:
The visa office will not be able to give you a status update on your application before 15 weeks from the date of lodgement.
*
Hope that helps!

Cute1987


----------



## cute1987

*Good Morning to Everyone...*

*Forum's 5 may get their Visa Grant in this week (As per files DOQ)

01. Geeth.......... (118) 
02. Snell............ (118)
03. Ria.............. (115)
04. Jaiganesh ... (110)
05. R K.............. (110)

 ...Wish you all Good Luck mate... *​


----------



## jre05

cute1987 said:


> *Forum's 5 may get their Visa Grant in this week (As per files DOQ)
> 
> 01. Geeth.......... (118)
> 02. Snell............ (118)
> 03. Ria.............. (115)
> 04. Jaiganesh ... (110)
> 05. R K.............. (110)
> 
> ...Wish you all Good Luck mate... *​


Cute is writing more and more here  Hyperactive  That's cute :yo:


----------



## none

cute1987 said:


> *Forum's 5 may get their Visa Grant in this week (As per files DOQ)
> 
> 01. Geeth.......... (118)
> 02. Snell............ (118)
> 03. Ria.............. (115)
> 04. Jaiganesh ... (110)
> 05. R K.............. (110)
> 
> ...Wish you all Good Luck mate... *​


hopefully Snell and Geeth will get visa today or tomorrow, best of luck for all you the above members and wish you all get visa in this week.


----------



## cute1987

jre05 said:


> Cute is writing more and more here  Hyperactive  That's cute :yo:


Hey jre05,

Thanks for your encouraging words…

We are all here to help, support and cheer up each other...

With regards,

cute1987


----------



## kunrit

cute1987 said:


> *Forum's 5 may get their Visa Grant in this week (As per files DOQ)
> 
> 01. Geeth.......... (118)
> 02. Snell............ (118)
> 03. Ria.............. (115)
> 04. Jaiganesh ... (110)
> 05. R K.............. (110)
> 
> ...Wish you all Good Luck mate... *​


Think we can also add Dhachi's name here...they too are close..


----------



## zoya13

hey cute1987... any idea when is my visa likely to come ? applied on 5th april , file placed in que on 13th sept.


----------



## jre05

cute1987 said:


> Hey jre05,
> 
> Thanks for your encouraging words…
> 
> We are all here to help, support and cheer up each other...
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987


True cute, we are all here to help each other for better life and future. As your name goes, you are really cute too   :yo: 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Dhachi

kunrit said:


> Think we can also add Dhachi's name here...they too are close..


Thanks Kunrit, Yes we are 110+ days in and hope that the wait will be over soon..!!


----------



## cute1987

kunrit said:


> Think we can also add Dhachi's name here...they too are close..


Current Visa Grant trend is 115-120 days from the DOQ... so Dhachi may lead the list of probable’s for next week Visa Grant...


----------



## Dhachi

cute1987 said:


> Current Visa Grant trend is 115-120 days from the DOQ... so Dhachi may lead the list of probable’s for next week Visa Grant...


Thanks cute,

I wouldn't really mind to be or not to be on this list.

I would say even AHC cant predict their trend so we are not even close to guess.


----------



## saras712

cute1987 said:


> Hey saras712,
> 
> Generally CO informs the applicant via email like that “Your medicals are cleared and I have queued you file for final decision” but a lethargic CO sometimes forgets to inform you…
> 
> You can write an email to AHC/CO for getting an status update on ur medicals clearance and file queue date… please note that ur emails to the AHC/CO should be short and to the point (one query per paragraph)…
> 
> *AHC website says:
> The visa office will not be able to give you a status update on your application before 15 weeks from the date of lodgement.
> *
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Cute1987


Thanks Cute1987 for reply.
My wife's medical was cleared before she applied as she was asked to undergone medical for my residency so we have put medical and pcc along with application,Its taking ages for files to go in final decision queue than only god know how long for visa?????:lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


----------



## jaiganesh

forum members who have crossed 100 days of DOQ
is there any update from your side.


----------



## none

Geeth and Snell any updates from your side?


----------



## Becky26

Hey guys!!

Anyone has CO 9? And if they have updates from her?

Thanks a lot.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nehakausar12

Hey cute1987,

Thanking you so much, you guys are really doing a great job keep up the good work guys ..... this forum is really a boon for everyone who is going through this difficult time from being away from their spouses.....and ALLL THE BEST to everyone who would be getting their visas this week !!!! may Allah (swt) answer all our prayers and lots of ppl get their grants this week in sha allah!!!


----------



## cute1987

zoya13 said:


> hey cute1987... any idea when is my visa likely to come ? applied on 5th april , file placed in que on 13th sept.


Hey Zoya13,

Your file DOQ is 13 Sept 2013 and mine is 17 Sept 2013… 

We may get our Visa Grant in the 2nd or 3rd week of Jan 2014…

Let us pray for a shorten spouse visa processing time in future....

With regards,

cute1987


----------



## jaiganesh

guys why are u all silent. common speak up lets keep this forum alive. This silent is killing me.


----------



## jaiganesh

oh my god just got a most awaited mail from AHC ie visa grant mail. thank you guys from bottom of my heart for your support, encouragement. Thank you my CO and SCO a lot.
Grant date 26.11.2013
DOQ-111 days


----------



## Dhachi

Hey guys,

A long wait concluded... Just received a visa grant letter from AHC few seconds back.

Thanks guys for your help and support..


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



jaiganesh said:


> oh my god just got a most awaited mail from AHC ie visa grant mail. thank you guys from bottom of my heart for your support, encouragement. Thank you my CO and SCO a lot.
> Grant date 26.11.2013
> DOQ-111 days


_*Congratulation jaiganesh veryyy Happy for you buddy..enjoy have a happy married life ahead*_ :thumb: lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::cheer2: :cheer2::car::car::car::tea::tea::tea::drum::drum::drum: :rockon::rockon::first::first::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation*



Dhachi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A long wait concluded... Just received a visa grant letter from AHC few seconds back.
> 
> Thanks guys for your help and support..


_*Congratulation lot lot lot wave of excitement all around the forum. have a happy married life ahead enjoy*_ :thumb: :whoo::whoo:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1::car::car::car::tea: :tea::tea::drum::drum::drum::first::first::drum:


----------



## Becky26

jaiganesh said:


> oh my god just got a most awaited mail from AHC ie visa grant mail. thank you guys from bottom of my heart for your support, encouragement. Thank you my CO and SCO a lot.
> Grant date 26.11.2013
> DOQ-111 days



Finally mate!!! You got it 
Many many congratulations to you and your partner.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Hope you have a wonderful life ahead.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Dhachi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A long wait concluded... Just received a visa grant letter from AHC few seconds back.
> 
> Thanks guys for your help and support..



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats!! Have a great life 
AHC is alive 

:lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



jaiganesh said:


> oh my god just got a most awaited mail from AHC ie visa grant mail. thank you guys from bottom of my heart for your support, encouragement. Thank you my CO and SCO a lot.
> Grant date 26.11.2013
> DOQ-111 days


lane: *Congratulations Jaiganesh... you have won the visa battle… feeling so happy for you… wish you a happy married life mate…* :cheer2:


----------



## cute1987

Dhachi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A long wait concluded... Just received a visa grant letter from AHC few seconds back.
> 
> Thanks guys for your help and support..


lane: *Congratulations Dhachi.. feeling so happy for you.. wish you a happy married life mate…* :cheer2:


----------



## saras712

jaiganesh said:


> oh my god just got a most awaited mail from AHC ie visa grant mail. thank you guys from bottom of my heart for your support, encouragement. Thank you my CO and SCO a lot.
> Grant date 26.11.2013
> DOQ-111 days


Big time congrets.....lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## saras712

Dhachi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A long wait concluded... Just received a visa grant letter from AHC few seconds back.
> 
> Thanks guys for your help and support..


Many congrets,,,,,,have a blast:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## none

congratulation to jaiganesh and Dhachi, have a wonderful life ahead


----------



## shilga

*Congrats!*



jaiganesh said:


> oh my god just got a most awaited mail from AHC ie visa grant mail. thank you guys from bottom of my heart for your support, encouragement. Thank you my CO and SCO a lot.
> Grant date 26.11.2013
> DOQ-111 days



Congrats!
    :lalala::lalala::drum:


----------



## kunrit

Dhachi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A long wait concluded... Just received a visa grant letter from AHC few seconds back.
> 
> Thanks guys for your help and support..


Congratss Dhachi...   :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

How many days did you spend in queue totally??


----------



## kunrit

jaiganesh said:


> oh my god just got a most awaited mail from AHC ie visa grant mail. thank you guys from bottom of my heart for your support, encouragement. Thank you my CO and SCO a lot.
> Grant date 26.11.2013
> DOQ-111 days


Finally Ganesh ji showered his blessings on you mate.. congrats and happy married life ahead.. :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

You and Dhachi have put the forum on fire today... :flame::flame:

great start to this day


----------



## Amaanisingh

jaiganesh said:


> oh my god just got a most awaited mail from AHC ie visa grant mail. thank you guys from bottom of my heart for your support, encouragement. Thank you my CO and SCO a lot.
> Grant date 26.11.2013
> DOQ-111 days


Congratulations dear
If um nt wrong .. U applied for subclass 100??
So u got 100 rite??


----------



## jaiganesh

Amaanisingh said:


> Congratulations dear
> If um nt wrong .. U applied for subclass 100??
> So u got 100 rite??


yup its straight 100.


----------



## vrk

none said:


> congratulation to jaiganesh and Dhachi, have a wonderful life ahead


Guys, happy to report that our visa was granted last night. The mail went into spam folder, so noticing it got delayed by a day. So relieved and relaxed. Hope everyone gets their visas soon. Dol:04/042013, doq:07/08/2013, grant: 25/11/2013


----------



## kunrit

vrk said:


> Guys, happy to report that our visa was granted last night. The mail went into spam folder, so noticing it got delayed by a day. So relieved and relaxed. Hope everyone gets their visas soon. Dol:04/042013, doq:07/08/2013, grant: 25/11/2013


congrats buddy!! a hatrik this forum has scored today..  :thumb:


----------



## none

congratulation vrk, you guys won the beetle and have a wonderful life ahead in australia


----------



## none

*today is wonderful day for forum members, lets celebrate this happiness for those who got visa yesterday and today..*:flame::thumb::yield:


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



vrk said:


> Guys, happy to report that our visa was granted last night. The mail went into spam folder, so noticing it got delayed by a day. So relieved and relaxed. Hope everyone gets their visas soon. Dol:04/042013, doq:07/08/2013, grant: 25/11/2013



lane: *Congratulations Vrk (SS ID RK)... wish you a happy married life…* :cheer2:

*SS ID: RK _ DOL: 04/04/2013 _ DOQ: 07/08/2013 _ Date of Visa Grant: 25/11/2013 (Visa grant in 110 days from the file DOQ)*


----------



## Amaanisingh

jaiganesh said:


> yup its straight 100.


Oh great a big victory...
A big celebration...
Now leave all worries behind and run chase your so awaited dreams..
God bless you


----------



## Becky26

vrk said:


> Guys, happy to report that our visa was granted last night. The mail went into spam folder, so noticing it got delayed by a day. So relieved and relaxed. Hope everyone gets their visas soon. Dol:04/042013, doq:07/08/2013, grant: 25/11/2013




Congratulations to you and your partner 

This is an amazing start to this week. 3 grants today, AWESOME!!!
Fingers crossed, there will be many more before November is over..

lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :first::first::first::first:

Hope you have a great life ahead

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## none

hopefully Geeth and Snell have also got their visa grant letter last week.........


----------



## shilga

*Congrats!*



vrk said:


> Guys, happy to report that our visa was granted last night. The mail went into spam folder, so noticing it got delayed by a day. So relieved and relaxed. Hope everyone gets their visas soon. Dol:04/042013, doq:07/08/2013, grant: 25/11/2013



Congrats!
    :drum::drum::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## shilga

*Congrats!*



Dhachi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A long wait concluded... Just received a visa grant letter from AHC few seconds back.
> 
> Thanks guys for your help and support..


Congrats!
    :drum::drum::drum::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## jaiganesh

finally tfn website displayed

Your details indicate that you are eligible for a TFN but you have not yet arrived in Australia. Please wait until you arrive in Australia before applying for a TFN. 

dear friends wish you all get your visa soon.


----------



## Becky26

jaiganesh said:


> finally tfn website displayed
> 
> your details indicate that you are eligible for a tfn but you have not yet arrived in australia. Please wait until you arrive in australia before applying for a tfn.
> 
> Dear friends wish you all get your visa soon.




amen to that!!!!!


----------



## zoya13

thanks alot cute1987...just hope they shorten thetime frame...coz i so wanted to spend new yr wd my hubby.. 


cute1987 said:


> Hey Zoya13,
> 
> Your file DOQ is 13 Sept 2013 and mine is 17 Sept 2013…
> 
> We may get our Visa Grant in the 2nd or 3rd week of Jan 2014…
> 
> Let us pray for a shorten spouse visa processing time in future....
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987


----------



## Piranha2004

Congrats to all but Im starting to get really pissed off right now. Waiting waiting waiting.


----------



## singh_26

*Waiting*



Piranha2004 said:


> Congrats to all but Im starting to get really pissed off right now. Waiting waiting waiting.


_*Hi Piranha,
Just few days more buddy you will hear something good soon. probably this week or by end of next week.*_ :fingerscrossed:  :fingerscrossed:  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## none

Piranha2004 said:


> Congrats to all but Im starting to get really pissed off right now. Waiting waiting waiting.


hi Pirhana, hopefully we will get visa grant till the end of next week as our file was queued in same day. few more days..............


----------



## singh_26

*Visa Grant*



none said:


> hi Pirhana, hopefully we will get visa grant till the end of next week as our file was queued in same day. few more days..............


_*Hi All,
Happy to inform you all Got it Got it Got it finally got my visa thanks to all guys and girls very happy today.best of luck to all my friends....*_  :juggle::juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


----------



## Amaanisingh

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi All,
> Happy to inform you all Got it Got it Got it finally got my visa thanks to all guys and girls very happy today.best of luck to all my friends....*_  :juggle::juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


Congratulations singh jee...


----------



## kunrit

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi All,
> Happy to inform you all Got it Got it Got it finally got my visa thanks to all guys and girls very happy today.best of luck to all my friends....*_  :juggle::juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


Thats awesome news Singh!! Just when I thought the day was over you cam up with this amazing news.. Congrats and God bless you guys.. 

lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## cute1987

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi Piranha,
> Just few days more buddy you will hear something good soon. probably this week or by end of next week.*_ :fingerscrossed:  :fingerscrossed:  :fingerscrossed:


Hi Singh_26,

Last week AHC granted visa to Preet17 in 115, Nepaliboi in 117 and Magicmo in 120 days from their files DOQ…

This week AHC granted visa to RK in 110, Dhachi in 110 and Jaiganesh in 111 days from their files DOQ…

Do you think that now we may expect Visa Grant in 100-110 days instead of 115-120 days until last week)…

cute1987


----------



## none

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi All,
> Happy to inform you all Got it Got it Got it finally got my visa thanks to all guys and girls very happy today.best of luck to all my friends....*_  :juggle::juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


_
congratulation SHING G you are KING today, i guess i might also get visa soon. :fingerscrossed::israel:_


----------



## Nitu108

Congratulations singh,wish you happy married life...


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



singh_26 said:


> _*Hi All,
> Happy to inform you all Got it Got it Got it finally got my visa thanks to all guys and girls very happy today.best of luck to all my friends....*_  :juggle::juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


lane: *Congratulations Singh_26... feeling so happy for you... wish you a happy married life mate...* :cheer2:


----------



## singh_26

*Thanks To All*

*Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks to All And best of luck to all of you who are waiting for visa *


----------



## jaiganesh

i guess today 4 forum mates got their grant today. Please grant more visa to all our forum friends soon. thanks AHC for speeding up your work.


----------



## jaiganesh

singh_26 said:


> *Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks to All And best of luck to all of you who are waiting for visa *


congrats mate.


----------



## kunrit

singh_26 said:


> *Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks to All And best of luck to all of you who are waiting for visa *


Singh, as 1 last act of kindness please prepare a new list before you leave..  
I am sure you will soon get very busy with your 'Grihastha Ashram' phase...


----------



## shilga

*Congrats!*



singh_26 said:


> _*Hi All,
> Happy to inform you all Got it Got it Got it finally got my visa thanks to all guys and girls very happy today.best of luck to all my friends....*_  :juggle::juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:



Congrats!
    :lalala: :lalala::lalala:


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi All,
> Happy to inform you all Got it Got it Got it finally got my visa thanks to all guys and girls very happy today.best of luck to all my friends....*_  :juggle::juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


CONGRATULATIONS BUDDY!!!!!!
So happy for you. Hope you have a great and successful life ahead.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

When are you flying? 

Many congratulations again.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## singh_26

*Prediction's*



cute1987 said:


> Hi Singh_26,
> 
> Last week AHC granted visa to Preet17 in 115, Nepaliboi in 117 and Magicmo in 120 days from their files DOQ…
> 
> This week AHC granted visa to RK in 110, Dhachi in 110 and Jaiganesh in 111 days from their files DOQ…
> 
> Do you think that now we may expect Visa Grant in 100-110 days instead of 115-120 days until last week)…
> 
> cute1987


_*HI Cute,
First of you can not predict how AHC works.
But we can do our own calculation's and just predict something which is near to AHC process. But it may be wrong sometimes. As in my case previously i am expecting visa in first week of December but as trend shows generally will not grant or grant very less visa's in first week of every month. so my expectation's delayed to second week. but when i saw manv visa comes in 99 days and as you will observe from ''Summary Graph'' in SS you will come to know the files queued in august is very less as compared to May. So after AHC cleared May applicant's you can expect august applicant's to come early then the general time period that is 120 or 115.(this all is my own observation's i amy be wrong in it) 
So as per me you can expect visa's to come sooner now then before timing's but at the end this is only my prediction not AHC working procedure. So what i can say to all applicant's which i know is easy to say at this stage be calm and just try to be out of this visa thing or else you will ruined your 7 or 8 or 12 months of life because it is very difficult to stay away from your partner but it is much much more difficult to wait for this visa. 
Thanks to all again and have patience friend's because this patience can open a very beautifull gate of happiness in future.*_


----------



## singh_26

*New List Updated*

* New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*


*1. Ria
2. Snell
3. Bm05
4. HKL
5. Geeth
6. Nitu108
7. Kuldeep Sandhu
8. None*


_*Best of luck to all of you guys. Hope you all will get visa grant as early as possible *_


----------



## augu2013

singh_26 said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*
> 
> 
> *1. Ria
> 2. Snell
> 3. Bm05
> 4. HKL
> 5. Geeth
> 6. Nitu108
> 7. Kuldeep Sandhu
> 8. None*
> 
> 
> _*Best of luck to all of you guys. Hope you all will get visa grant as early as possible *_


Hi Singh_26 ji,
You left me out of nannu's list.


----------



## kunrit

singh_26 said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*
> 
> 
> *1. Ria
> 2. Snell
> 3. Bm05
> 4. HKL
> 5. Geeth
> 6. Nitu108
> 7. Kuldeep Sandhu
> 8. None*
> 
> 
> _*Best of luck to all of you guys. Hope you all will get visa grant as early as possible *_



Congratulations singh_26!
Hopefully now the wait period will come down from 120 days to below 100 days...

One quick question. Have you given access rights to anyone for the SS maintenance yet?


----------



## prisuda

Hello all,

Congrats to all who got the grant mail.... it feels awesome doesnt it.... Wishing luck to those who are still waiting and hopefully will get their's soon too.... 

Cheers

Priya


----------



## prisuda

Becky26 said:


> Hey Priya!
> 
> How are you? Thanks for your reply. I just want to know what's happening with the file, if you know what I mean. I don't want to know long it is going to take. Just wanna know if the additional documents have been received and if the medicals have been cleared.
> Or if we need to send anything else.
> 
> 124 days today, nothing from AHC.
> This is the worst situation I've been in.
> I guess I'm just gonna wait as you suggested and see why happens and how long AHC takes to get in touch with me. Because my file has everything in it. Pretty much a decision ready file.
> And I do not want to piss off my CO at all. So just gonna leave everything in God's hands.
> 
> 
> Hope everything turns out well and I can be re-united with my husband soon.
> Thanks again for your reply.
> How's things on your end?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky

Well dont worry, everything would have reached them, else they would have asked for it by now. You will be re united soon , dont you worry..... things at my end are fine. Its the same here too... I havent heard anything about my application for 100 so I am just gonna go ahead with my life and hopefully will get a positive response. 
Stay positive 

Cheers 
Priya


----------



## DOL19122012

*Congracts Singh!*

Congratulations Singh,

Welcome to Australia....

I arrived in Sydney and now settling down step by step.

Cheers!
Srini



singh_26 said:


> _*Hi All,
> Happy to inform you all Got it Got it Got it finally got my visa thanks to all guys and girls very happy today.best of luck to all my friends....*_  :juggle::juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


----------



## saras712

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi All,
> Happy to inform you all Got it Got it Got it finally got my visa thanks to all guys and girls very happy today.best of luck to all my friends....*_  :juggle::juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


Happy happy happy...congrets singh26
:welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:lane:lane:lane:lane: to Australia


----------



## manv1983

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi All,
> Happy to inform you all Got it Got it Got it finally got my visa thanks to all guys and girls very happy today.best of luck to all my friends....*_  :juggle::juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


SINGH SAAB THE GREAT, MANY CONGRATULATIONS BUDDY !! When you coming to Australia ??


:lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


----------



## none

hopefully yesterdays trend will continue today and we get at least 4-5 visa grant today..


----------



## singh_26

*Travelling*



manv1983 said:


> SINGH SAAB THE GREAT, MANY CONGRATULATIONS BUDDY !! When you coming to Australia ??
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


_*
HI All,
Thanks to all again. and i booked my tickets for 5 Dec will reach Australia on 6 and i am going to sydney.*_


----------



## none

singh_26 said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*
> 
> 
> *1. Ria
> 2. Snell
> 3. Bm05
> 4. HKL
> 5. Geeth
> 6. Nitu108
> 7. Kuldeep Sandhu
> 8. None*
> 
> 
> _*Best of luck to all of you guys. Hope you all will get visa grant as early as possible *_


above listed forum members and those who is near 100 days in queue or crossed 100 days, please keep checking your email and update us if you got visa today....


----------



## shilga

With the blessings of all the forum members got my grant letter just now.
Naache mann mora.


----------



## none

shilga said:


> With the blessings of all the forum members got my grant letter just now.
> Naache mann mora.


congratulation Shilga, have a wonderful life ahead,


----------



## shilga

*Thanks!*



none said:


> congratulation Shilga, have a wonderful life ahead,


Thanks none. Dil se wishing you a early grant letter.
    :fingerscrossed:


----------



## none

shilga said:


> Thanks none. Dil se wishing you a early grant letter.
> :fingerscrossed:


no worries and thank you too, i am hopping to get it till this friday, lets see how it goes


----------



## shilga

singh_26 said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*
> 
> 
> *1. Ria
> 2. Snell
> 3. Bm05
> 4. HKL
> 5. Geeth
> 6. Nitu108
> 7. Kuldeep Sandhu
> 8. None*
> 
> 
> _*Best of luck to all of you guys. Hope you all will get visa grant as early as possible *_


Forgot me ?


----------



## none

shilga said:


> Forgot me ?


it did not matter though:fingerscrossed:you won your battle and new trend shows that we can except visa around 100-105 days now which is good as much of the members can be in Australia with their partner to celebrate Christmas, i wish you have a great Christmas and New Year with your partner.


----------



## kunrit

shilga said:


> Forgot me ?


Be happy Shilga..you got yours..  

And the rest of us can be happy thinking that the overall processing time is coming down..maybe because of lesser number of visas filed may onwards.. Hope all ends well for us soon.. ray:

All this apart..congrats and best wishes to you and your partner..


----------



## singh_26

*Congratulation & Welcome*



shilga said:


> With the blessings of all the forum members got my grant letter just now.
> Naache mann mora.


*Hi Shilga,
First of all sorry that i forgot to put your name in the list hope you can understand how happy i was while making that list and Many many congratulation's to you have a happy married life ahead* :whoo::whoo:lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2::welcome::welcome::welcome::thumb::thumb: :car::car::car::tea::tea::tea::drum::drum::drum: :first::first::first:


----------



## none

_*first 2 weeks of this month was really stressful but last 2 weeks is going really great, we got 17 visa grant and 2 more working days left, i pray to lord Jesus that we get at least 10 more visa till the end of this month. *_


----------



## none

*yes yes yes i got it, i knew that i gonna get it today that Singh got yesterday. thank you all the forum members from me and my wife, this forum has helped me to be patient and finally my day came today*


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



shilga said:


> With the blessings of all the forum members got my grant letter just now.
> Naache mann mora.


lane: *Congratulations Shilga... feeling so happy for you... wish you a happy married life mate... *:cheer2:


----------



## Becky26

shilga said:


> With the blessings of all the forum members got my grant letter just now.
> Naache mann mora.



Congratulations!!!!!! Have a wonderful life 

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

none said:


> *yes yes yes i got it, i knew that i gonna get it today that Singh got yesterday. thank you all the forum members from me and my wife, this forum has helped me to be patient and finally my day came today*


Congratulations!! Hope you have a lovely Christmas and a wonderful life ahead 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

singh_26 said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*
> 
> 
> *1. Ria
> 2. Snell
> 3. Bm05
> 4. HKL
> 5. Geeth
> 6. Nitu108
> 7. Kuldeep Sandhu
> 8. None*
> 
> 
> _*Best of luck to all of you guys. Hope you all will get visa grant as early as possible *_




1 down 7 more to go from the list. 

Good Luck guys!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## none

Becky26 said:


> Congratulations!! Hope you have a lovely Christmas and a wonderful life ahead
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


thank you Becky, i hope all the other members also get their visa asap and this queue theory go more down.


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



none said:


> *yes yes yes i got it, i knew that i gonna get it today that Singh got yesterday. thank you all the forum members from me and my wife, this forum has helped me to be patient and finally my day came today*


lane: *Congratulations None... feeling very happy for you mate... wish you a happy married life mate...* :cheer2:


----------



## shilga

*Thanks!*



kunrit said:


> Be happy Shilga..you got yours..
> 
> And the rest of us can be happy thinking that the overall processing time is coming down..maybe because of lesser number of visas filed may onwards.. Hope all ends well for us soon.. ray:
> 
> All this apart..congrats and best wishes to you and your partner..


Thanks kunrit. hope you get your grant very soon.


----------



## Piranha2004

I really dont know how AHC work. People who queued early not getting visa but people queuing after are. Im going to wait until Friday otherwise Im firing off another nasty email to them. Congrats to everyone who got their mail.


----------



## shilga

*Thanks!*



singh_26 said:


> *Hi Shilga,
> First of all sorry that i forgot to put your name in the list hope you can understand how happy i was while making that list and Many many congratulation's to you have a happy married life ahead* :whoo::whoo:lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2::welcome::welcome::welcome::thumb::thumb: :car::car:



Never mind, be happy a 1000s time, enjoy! and thanks for your message.


----------



## shilga

*Congrats!*



none said:


> *yes yes yes i got it, i knew that i gonna get it today that Singh got yesterday. thank you all the forum members from me and my wife, this forum has helped me to be patient and finally my day came today*



Congrats! Enjoy!
    :violin:


----------



## shilga

*Thanks!*



cute1987 said:


> lane: *Congratulations Shilga... feeling so happy for you... wish you a happy married life mate... *:cheer2:



Thanks cute. wish you gets your grant letter early.


----------



## shilga

*Thanks!*



Becky26 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!! Have a wonderful life
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Thanks Becky. Wish you gets your grant letter very soon.


----------



## Nitu108

Congratulations none ,wish you a happy married life ...


----------



## vvgodbole

Hello Guys, 

I've followed this forum for a while, though this is my first post. Can someone please let me know, what public holiday does AHC has during Christmas/NY time (Does Visa processing slow down during this period?)? From calcs it looks like my visa grant might spill over to next year...:/

Any info would be of great help. Thanks!!


----------



## cute1987

Piranha2004 said:


> I really dont know how AHC work. People who queued early not getting visa but people queuing after are. Im going to wait until Friday otherwise Im firing off another nasty email to them. Congrats to everyone who got their mail.


* Ria (117 ), Kuldeepsandhu (110 ), Nitu108 (102 ) and Piranha2004 (98 ) keep an eye on ur inbox :ranger: for ur Visa Grant email…

I hope that Geeth (120) and Snell (120) may have received their Visa Grants…
*


----------



## none

cute1987 said:


> lane: *Congratulations None... feeling very happy for you mate... wish you a happy married life mate...* :cheer2:


thank you mate, hopefully you guys also get your visa soon, i wish in December,


----------



## none

Piranha2004 said:


> I really dont know how AHC work. People who queued early not getting visa but people queuing after are. Im going to wait until Friday otherwise Im firing off another nasty email to them. Congrats to everyone who got their mail.


our queue date is same so i am fully sure that you will get it tomorrow morning


----------



## cute1987

vvgodbole said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I've followed this forum for a while, though this is my first post. Can someone please let me know, what public holiday does AHC has during Christmas/NY time (Does Visa processing slow down during this period?)? From calcs it looks like my visa grant might spill over to next year...:/
> 
> Any info would be of great help. Thanks!!


Refer link Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Public Holidays / Closures for getting information about AHC Public Holidays

You may get your Visa Grant before the Xmas holidays according to the current Visa Grant trend...


----------



## PUH

shilga said:


> With the blessings of all the forum members got my grant letter just now.
> Naache mann mora.


Hey Shilga,
Congratulations!!!! Wish u a gr8 life ahead....


----------



## PUH

Congrats to all who got their visa granted....
Wish u all a beautiful life ahead.....


----------



## Amaanisingh

I really wish ahc should compensate their whole year laziness with working hard in this ending month
If you see just 22 cases are their in ss after may.. And on the whole percentage who are not on this forum will be less too
Even if we add rest april n may cases dere are 24 of them 
So if they work hard they should grant all the cases before christmas

But i know this is way too hard to expect..

But if it cud then this time australia will be full of smiles and happiness this christmas and new year


----------



## Amaanisingh

There are total 19 working days left before christmas
And even if they grant atleast 3 cases each day who r on d forum 
Then by end of year this whole ss will be bleeding blue... Haha
I know i m expecting alotttt
But i really want this as my baby loves fireworks .. We really want her too see sydney new year..
I wish god grant this wish ..


----------



## abhibakshi

*need help for Partner Visa*

Hi Experts,

I have got AU PR in 189 subclass. when I received this visa I wasn't married. I'm planning to get married in march 2014 and wanted to go australia after that.

Can you please help me in getting information about partner visa? Can I get my partner' visa before going to AU? will she be able to work there? Ho long partner visa take?

Please help


----------



## Becky26

prisuda said:


> Hey Becky
> 
> Well dont worry, everything would have reached them, else they would have asked for it by now. You will be re united soon , dont you worry..... things at my end are fine. Its the same here too... I havent heard anything about my application for 100 so I am just gonna go ahead with my life and hopefully will get a positive response.
> Stay positive
> 
> Cheers
> Priya



Hey Priya!!!

How are you? Thanks for your kind and positive words. Trying to keep my calm. Past couple of days have been very blessed on the forum. Feels very good knowing that many people will be re-uniting with their loved ones 
Keeps me going. Also I try and spend a lot of time on here, and try and help people with their queries.

Hope you hear something soon from you CO.
Good Luck to you!
Thanks again for your advice.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Piranha2004 said:


> I really dont know how AHC work. People who queued early not getting visa but people queuing after are. Im going to wait until Friday otherwise Im firing off another nasty email to them. Congrats to everyone who got their mail.



Hi Piranha2004,

You haven't got long now. Anyday you will receive "The Email" 
Just hold on for a tiny bit longer. Its going to be a Merry Christmas for you and you partner with your visa grant.
Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

shilga said:


> Thanks Becky. Wish you gets your grant letter very soon.



Hey shilga!!

Thank you so much, need all the good luck wishes I can get. 
When are you flying to Australia? Where you moving to? 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

vvgodbole said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I've followed this forum for a while, though this is my first post. Can someone please let me know, what public holiday does AHC has during Christmas/NY time (Does Visa processing slow down during this period?)? From calcs it looks like my visa grant might spill over to next year...:/
> 
> Any info would be of great help. Thanks!!




Hey!

How are you? 
Because there is no set method that AHC follows in clearing the visa applicant so its really hard to predict.
But according to the "120 day" since DOQ theory which has been proving to be quite accurate for a substantial amount of time now, you should be expecting your visa in Feburary 2nd week. 
This is just a guess, definitely hoping that your processing time gets cut short and you get it before Christmas 
AHC will be closed from Dec 25th-27th for Christmas, Boxing Day, etc. (public holidays). Besides these days they should be working and issuing visas like any other day.

You just never know what to expect when it comes to AHC 

Keep positive and praying.
Good Luck. Hope this helps.

P.S.- We have the same Case Officer.

Kiind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vvgodbole

Becky26 said:


> Hey!
> 
> How are you?
> Because there is no set method that AHC follows in clearing the visa applicant so its really hard to predict.
> But according to the "120 day" since DOQ theory which has been proving to be quite accurate for a substantial amount of time now, you should be expecting your visa in Feburary 2nd week.
> This is just a guess, definitely hoping that your processing time gets cut short and you get it before Christmas
> AHC will be closed from Dec 25th-27th for Christmas, Boxing Day, etc. (public holidays). Besides these days they should be working and issuing visas like any other day.
> 
> You just never know what to expect when it comes to AHC
> 
> Keep positive and praying.
> Good Luck. Hope this helps.
> 
> P.S.- We have the same Case Officer.
> 
> Kiind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky, 

I'm good, thanks. Hope you're holding up well!!

If this doesn't get approved by Christmas, my holiday's would be a waist. Anyway, thanks for the info.

Abour our case officer, from observation, all her cases have taken a long time for approval. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vrk

Guys, 

Make sure you check your spam folder as well. My wife's visa notification email went into Spam and that delayed us checking it by 24 hours.

Good luck to every one waiting. 

The email we get is from this address:

NDLI.DIAC Notifications India <[email protected]>


----------



## saras712

shilga said:


> With the blessings of all the forum members got my grant letter just now.
> Naache mann mora.


MAny congrets and happy marriage life ahead...


----------



## saras712

none said:


> *yes yes yes i got it, i knew that i gonna get it today that Singh got yesterday. thank you all the forum members from me and my wife, this forum has helped me to be patient and finally my day came today*



Congrets None....have great marriage life ahead.


----------



## binioz

abhibakshi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have got AU PR in 189 subclass. when I received this visa I wasn't married. I'm planning to get married in march 2014 and wanted to go australia after that.
> 
> Can you please help me in getting information about partner visa? Can I get my partner' visa before going to AU? will she be able to work there? Ho long partner visa take?
> 
> Please help


I'm also in similar situation. When I got 189 subclass (I've not yet made initial entry to Aus) I was single and now i'm getting married in Mar'14. 
I too 've same questions as abhibakshi-
a) Can I get my fiancée visa before making initial entry to Aus
b) What visa should I apply and whether she would be able to work in IT sector, as she is from IT software background
c) whether she too has to clear with IELTS and ACS

Experts pls reply.


----------



## saras712

binioz said:


> I'm also in similar situation. When I got 189 subclass (I've not yet made initial entry to Aus) I was single and now i'm getting married in Mar'14.
> I too 've same questions as abhibakshi-
> a) Can I get my fiancée visa before making initial entry to Aus
> b) What visa should I apply and whether she would be able to work in IT sector, as she is from IT software background
> c) whether she too has to clear with IELTS and ACS
> 
> Experts pls reply.


Your singnature showing you are going to lodge application for 189.Why dont u add ur would be wife in application and make it simple. Doesnt matter if you going to marry traditionally in march but atleast u can register ur wedding and put marriage certi with ur application. Hope this helps.


----------



## binioz

saras712 said:


> Your singnature showing you are going to lodge application for 189.Why dont u add ur would be wife in application and make it simple. Doesnt matter if you going to marry traditionally in march but atleast u can register ur wedding and put marriage certi with ur application. Hope this helps.


Thank you for your reply. I've updated my signature. Acutally I've been granted visa on 23/11. So in this scenario what should I do so that my to-be-wife can also work in Aus.
a) Can I get my fiancée visa before making initial entry to Aus
b) What visa should I apply and whether she would be able to work in IT sector, as she is from IT software background
c) whether she too has to clear with IELTS and ACS


----------



## cute1987

abhibakshi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have got AU PR in 189 subclass. when I received this visa I wasn't married. I'm planning to get married in march 2014 and wanted to go australia after that.
> 
> Can you please help me in getting information about partner visa? Can I get my partner' visa before going to AU? will she be able to work there? Ho long partner visa take?
> 
> Please help





binioz said:


> I'm also in similar situation. When I got 189 subclass (I've not yet made initial entry to Aus) I was single and now i'm getting married in Mar'14.
> I too 've same questions as abhibakshi-
> a) Can I get my fiancée visa before making initial entry to Aus
> b) What visa should I apply and whether she would be able to work in IT sector, as she is from IT software background
> c) whether she too has to clear with IELTS and ACS
> 
> Experts pls reply.


Hi,

Present situation:
You have an Aus PR (Visa subclass189) but so far you have not moved to Australia (planning to move to Aus after your marriage in March 2014)...

Query 1: 
Subclass 309/100 is a Spouse/Partner Migration Visa for applicants who are married to, or in a de facto relationship with their partner and are in a genuine and continuing relationship with an Aus Citizen/PR sponsor...

Since you are moving to Aus after marriage so I suggest you to opt for Spouse/Partner subclass 309/100 visa...

Query 2: 
AHC New Delhi is currently processing Prospective Marriage Visa subclass 300 and Spouse/Partner Visa subclass309/100 applications in 8-11 months from the date of visa file lodgement...

Querry3:
In my opinion:
You can't apply for fiancée visa (subclass 300) before making an initial entry to Aus for the activation of your visa subclass 189...

Your spouse/partner has to clear IELTS (Functional English - Overall Band Score 5/5.5)...

*Being a forum mate I suggest you to have an expert opinion from any MARA regd. agent in India...*

Hope that helps!

With regards, 

cute1987


----------



## tapanp

binioz said:


> I'm also in similar situation. When I got 189 subclass (I've not yet made initial entry to Aus) I was single and now i'm getting married in Mar'14.
> I too 've same questions as abhibakshi-
> a) Can I get my fiancée visa before making initial entry to Aus
> b) What visa should I apply and whether she would be able to work in IT sector, as she is from IT software background
> c) whether she too has to clear with IELTS and ACS
> 
> Experts pls reply.


I had simillar situation when I get PR (subclass v175) in June 2012. Below are answers to your query 

a) Fiancee visa: You first need to validate your visa by making atleast one entry in Australia before you sponser your spouse/ fiancee. At least this was the case for subclass 175, don't now if this has changed for 189.
b) You need to apply for spouse visa (309/100) or fiancée (subclass 300). She will be able to work freely in Oz like PR visa holders.
c) Since you will be sponsering her, there is no need for her to clear IELTS or ACS.

I don't have much idea about subclass 300, but getting spouse visa is very long and painful wait. Separated on our b'days, diwali and now gonna miss our first anniversary too .


----------



## cute1987

*Now guess your Visa Grant Date yourself...*



kunrit said:


> Singh Saab, more than half the list has gone green..can we have an updated all blue list yet??





cute1987 said:


> *Forum's 5 may get their Visa Grant in this week (As per files DOQ)
> 
> 01. Geeth.......... (118)
> 02. Snell............ (118)
> 03. Ria.............. (115)
> 04. Jaiganesh ... (110)
> 05. R K.............. (110)
> 
> ...Wish you all Good Luck mate... *​





kunrit said:


> Think we can also add Dhachi's name here...they too are close..





kunrit said:


> Singh, as 1 last act of kindness please prepare a new list before you leave..
> I am sure you will soon get very busy with your 'Grihastha Ashram' phase...





singh_26 said:


> * New List!!Best of luck to all of you!!!!*
> 
> *1. Ria
> 2. Snell
> 3. Bm05
> 4. HKL
> 5. Geeth
> 6. Nitu108
> 7. Kuldeep Sandhu
> 8. None*
> 
> _*Best of luck to all of you guys. Hope you all will get visa grant as early as possible *_





augu2013 said:


> Hi Singh_26 ji,
> You left me out of nannu's list.





shilga said:


> Forgot me ?


*SS Waiting List for Visa Grant as per Files DOQ as on 28-11-2013
From this Waiting List you can easily Guess your probable Visa Grant Date*​*Last Visa Grant to None in 98, Shilga in 105 days from file Date of Queue​**01. Kuldeepsandhu (111)
02. Nitu108 (103)
03. Piranha2004 (99)
04. Bm05 (90)
05. Augu2013 (79)
06. Kulfi (78)
07. ABS369 (78)
08. PUH (77)
09. Zoya13 (76)
10. Cute1987 (72)
11. Vvgodbole (70)
12. Tapanp (70)
13. Badshah (62)
14. Anil2k6 (56)
15. Kunrit (50)
16. Anu (50)
17. Sheob1 (42)
18. Nehakausar12 (38)
19. Sreej-Raz (17)
20. Bamborabi (17)*

*Inactive Users *
*Geeth (121), Snell (121) and Ria (118) may have received their visa Grants?*

*lane: ...Wish you all Fly to your Partner in Australia soon... ​*


----------



## jre05

cute1987 said:


> *SS Waiting List for Visa Grant as per Files DOQ as on 28-11-2013
> From this Waiting List you can easily Guess your probable Visa Grant Date*​*Last Visa Grant to None in 98, Shilga in 105 days from file Date of Queue​**01. Kuldeepsandhu (111)
> 02. Nitu108 (103)
> 03. Piranha2004 (99)
> 04. Bm05 (90)
> 05. Augu2013 (79)
> 06. Kulfi (78)
> 07. ABS369 (78)
> 08. PUH (77)
> 09. Zoya13 (76)
> 10. Cute1987 (72)
> 11. Vvgodbole (70)
> 12. Tapanp (70)
> 13. Badshah (62)
> 14. Anil2k6 (56)
> 15. Kunrit (50)
> 16. Anu (50)
> 17. Sheob1 (42)
> 18. Nehakausar12 (38)
> 19. Sreej-Raz (17)
> 20. Bamborabi (17)*
> 
> *Inactive Users *
> *Geeth (121), Snell (121) and Ria (118) may have received their visa Grants?*
> 
> *lane: ...Wish you all Fly to your Partner in Australia soon... ​*




Hi cute.... :behindsofa:


----------



## augu2013

cute1987 said:


> *SS Waiting List for Visa Grant as per Files DOQ as on 28-11-2013
> From this Waiting List you can easily Guess your probable Visa Grant Date*​*Last Visa Grant to None in 98, Shilga in 105 days from file Date of Queue​**01. Kuldeepsandhu (111)
> 02. Nitu108 (103)
> 03. Piranha2004 (99)
> 04. Bm05 (90)
> 05. Augu2013 (79)
> 06. Kulfi (78)
> 07. ABS369 (78)
> 08. PUH (77)
> 09. Zoya13 (76)
> 10. Cute1987 (72)
> 11. Vvgodbole (70)
> 12. Tapanp (70)
> 13. Badshah (62)
> 14. Anil2k6 (56)
> 15. Kunrit (50)
> 16. Anu (50)
> 17. Sheob1 (42)
> 18. Nehakausar12 (38)
> 19. Sreej-Raz (17)
> 20. Bamborabi (17)*
> 
> *Inactive Users *
> *Geeth (121), Snell (121) and Ria (118) may have received their visa Grants?*
> 
> *lane: ...Wish you all Fly to your Partner in Australia soon... ​*


Well done cute.
Good to see you have got visa grant list.

Has anyone got admin permissions to update SS spreadsheet.

I know that singh_25 & manv1983 created a new one.

Do we have to create a new one again for this forum.


----------



## cute1987

*Any good news mates..*

*Kuldeepsandhu (111), Nitu108 (103), Piranha2004 (99) and Bm05 (90) keep an eye on your inbox :ranger: for your Visa Grant email… forum is waiting for your Visa Grant postings… 

Geeth (121), Snell (121) and Ria (118) may have received their Visa Grants by this time…  :fingerscrossed:
*


----------



## kunrit

cute1987 said:


> *SS Waiting List for Visa Grant as per Files DOQ as on 28-11-2013
> From this Waiting List you can easily Guess your probable Visa Grant Date*​*Last Visa Grant to None in 98, Shilga in 105 days from file Date of Queue​**01. Kuldeepsandhu (111)
> 02. Nitu108 (103)
> 03. Piranha2004 (99)
> 04. Bm05 (90)
> 05. Augu2013 (79)
> 06. Kulfi (78)
> 07. ABS369 (78)
> 08. PUH (77)
> 09. Zoya13 (76)
> 10. Cute1987 (72)
> 11. Vvgodbole (70)
> 12. Tapanp (70)
> 13. Badshah (62)
> 14. Anil2k6 (56)
> 15. Kunrit (50)
> 16. Anu (50)
> 17. Sheob1 (42)
> 18. Nehakausar12 (38)
> 19. Sreej-Raz (17)
> 20. Bamborabi (17)*
> 
> *Inactive Users *
> *Geeth (121), Snell (121) and Ria (118) may have received their visa Grants?*
> 
> *lane: ...Wish you all Fly to your Partner in Australia soon... ​*


Great job cute..good that you stepped ahead and took Nannu & Singh's responsibility... :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## singh_26

*Hi*



augu2013 said:


> Well done cute.
> Good to see you have got visa grant list.
> 
> Has anyone got admin permissions to update SS spreadsheet.
> 
> I know that singh_25 & manv1983 created a new one.
> 
> Do we have to create a new one again for this forum.


_*Hi augu2013,
It is Singh_26 my friend and i am ready to pass the admin rights and becky26 has ss edit rights.
And i asked other members also about ss rights but they have their own excuses.
I am stating it is ''excuses'' because it is not for me i am asking it is helpful for all who are waiting for Spouse visa.
if still anyone is interested please open SS by log in with google account and Go to file then share.
By doing this an email will come to me and i will give rights to him/her.*_


----------



## singh_26

*SS Task*



augu2013 said:


> Well done cute.
> Good to see you have got visa grant list.
> 
> Has anyone got admin permissions to update SS spreadsheet.
> 
> I know that singh_25 & manv1983 created a new one.
> 
> Do we have to create a new one again for this forum.


_*Hi All,
Becky26 & Saras712 Has SS edit rights now.*_


----------



## cute1987

augu2013 said:


> Well done cute.
> Good to see you have got visa grant list.
> 
> Has anyone got admin permissions to update SS spreadsheet.
> 
> I know that singh_25 & manv1983 created a new one.
> 
> Do we have to create a new one again for this forum.





singh_26 said:


> _*Hi augu2013,
> It is Singh_26 my friend and i am ready to pass the admin rights and becky26 has ss edit rights.
> And i asked other members also about ss rights but they have their own excuses.
> I am stating it is ''excuses'' because it is not for me i am asking it is helpful for all who are waiting for Spouse visa.
> if still anyone is interested please open SS by log in with google account and Go to file then share.
> By doing this an email will come to me and i will give rights to him/her.*_


Hi Augu2013,

Thanks you very much for your encouraging words...

We are all here to help, support and cheer up each other...

You know Singh_26 has already given admin rights to Becky26 and further trying his level best to give admin rights to one more user from this forum...

With regards,

cute1987


----------



## cute1987

singh_26 said:


> _*Hi All,
> Becky26 & Saras712 Has SS edit rights now.*_


Hi Singh_26,

I heartily thank you for your great services to the forum…

I wish all the best to Becky26 and Saras712 for their SS updating task...

With regards,

cute1987


----------



## Amaanisingh

Called ahc to talk to co they responded they all are busy in some internal meeting till tomorrow 
Won't be taking any calls or queries today .
Call tmrw by 8.30..
Hope dis internal meeting brings faster processing method..


----------



## cute1987

Amaanisingh said:


> Called ahc to talk to co they responded they all are busy in some internal meeting till tomorrow
> Won't be taking any calls or queries today .
> Call tmrw by 8.30..
> Hope dis internal meeting brings faster processing method..


*No Visa Grant Today
Let us
Hope for a Better Day Tomorrow​*


----------



## Kuldeepsandhu

Sorry for late reply mu husband got his visa on 21.11.13
Dol 09.04.14
Medical done 26.07.13
Visa granted 21.11.13
This forum is really helpful.


----------



## kunrit

Kuldeepsandhu said:


> Sorry for late reply mu husband got his visa on 21.11.13
> Dol 09.04.14
> Medical done 26.07.13
> Visa granted 21.11.13
> This forum is really helpful.


Congratulations!


----------



## saras712

Kuldeepsandhu said:


> Sorry for late reply mu husband got his visa on 21.11.13
> Dol 09.04.14
> Medical done 26.07.13
> Visa granted 21.11.13
> This forum is really helpful.


Congrets......


----------



## cute1987

Kuldeepsandhu said:


> Sorry for late reply mu husband got his visa on 21.11.13
> Dol 09.04.14
> Medical done 26.07.13
> Visa granted 21.11.13
> This forum is really helpful.


lane: *Congratulations to you both... wish you a happy married life mates...* :cheer2:


----------



## Parul Ahuja

*DOL -27th nov,2013*

Hi Buddies,

U r doing a great job.

i just lodged my application on Nov 27, 2013.

Now its just wait n watch situation. :fingerscrossed:

looking forward to stay in touch with u all.

regards
Parul


----------



## saras712

Hi All from following

Piranha2004
Hkj
NITU108
Geeth
Sony
Ria
snell

Any update from you guys as you people 100 or 100+ days in queue.

Sony,HKJ and Geeth No updates from you guys....would please post hi message in post so we know u guys around forum but silent reader


----------



## saras712

Parul Ahuja said:


> Hi Buddies,
> 
> U r doing a great job.
> 
> i just lodged my application on Nov 27, 2013.
> 
> Now its just wait n watch situation. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> looking forward to stay in touch with u all.
> 
> regards
> Parul



Hi Parul
:welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: To forum

Please update ur detail in link below and u can follow the link in my signature to follow the ss.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform 

feel free if u have any querry we will try to give satisfactory answer.


----------



## Parul Ahuja

*DOL -27th nov,2013*

Hi..

I have updated my Visa lodging Details.

Will stay connected.

Thank u soo much.


----------



## cute1987

*Forum's Waiting List for Visa Grant _ 29-11-2013*

*SS users Waiting List for Visa Grant as per their File Queue Date​**Last Visa Grant to None in 98, Shilga in 105 days from the File Queue Date​**Forum's 3 may get Visa Grant any time...*
*01* ... *Nitu108* ........... *104*
*02* ... *Piranha2004* .... *100*
*03* ... *Bm05* ............... *91*

*Forum's 16 waiting for their Visa Grant...*
*04* ... *Augu2013* ......... *80*
*05* ... *Kulfi* ................. *79*
*06* ... *ABS369* ............ *79*
*07* ... *PUH* ................. *78*
*08* ... *Zoya13* ............ *77*
*09* ... *Cute1987* ......... *73*
*10* ... *Vvgodbole* ........ *71*
*11* ... *Tapanp* ............. *71*
*12* ... *Badshah* ........... *63*
*13* ... *Anil2k6* ............. *57*
*14* ... *Kunrit* ............... *51*
*15* ... *Anu* .................. *51*
*16* ... *Sheob1* ............. *43*
*17* ... *Nehakausar12* ... *39*
*18* ... *Sreej-Raz* .......... *18*
*19* ... *Bamborabi* ........ *18*

*Users not posted their Files Queue Date in the SS…**
HKj, Sony, Coolsid, Leo, Jayeshkumar*

*Inactive Users *
*Geeth (125), Snell (125) and Ria (122) may have received their visa Grants?*

 ...*Wish you all Best of Luck for Visa Grant*... ​


----------



## abhibakshi

saras712 said:


> Your singnature showing you are going to lodge application for 189.Why dont u add ur would be wife in application and make it simple. Doesnt matter if you going to marry traditionally in march but atleast u can register ur wedding and put marriage certi with ur application. Hope this helps.


Sorry for not updating the signatiure . But I have been granted the 189 visa. Can you please help me in gathering information about how tos on Partner visa


----------



## Parul Ahuja

*DOL-27 nov,2013*

Hey Buds,

I lodged my 309 application with complete documents including pcc.. however i hvnt submitted my medicals.

Should i create my HAP id and get medicals done and submit with reference to my file no. ?

Or should i wait fr my CO to be appointed and do medical when CO asks me to do it.?

Pls Help

Regards
Parul


----------



## Nitu108

Hello Cute, still i am waiting for visa grant,if i will get any news will update here.


----------



## abhibakshi

cute1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Present situation:
> You have an Aus PR (Visa subclass189) but so far you have not moved to Australia (planning to move to Aus after your marriage in March 2014)...
> 
> Query 1:
> Subclass 309/100 is a Spouse/Partner Migration Visa for applicants who are married to, or in a de facto relationship with their partner and are in a genuine and continuing relationship with an Aus Citizen/PR sponsor...
> 
> Since you are moving to Aus after marriage so I suggest you to opt for Spouse/Partner subclass 309/100 visa...
> 
> Query 2:
> AHC New Delhi is currently processing Prospective Marriage Visa subclass 300 and Spouse/Partner Visa subclass309/100 applications in 8-11 months from the date of visa file lodgement...
> 
> Querry3:
> In my opinion:
> You can't apply for fiancée visa (subclass 300) before making an initial entry to Aus for the activation of your visa subclass 189...
> 
> Your spouse/partner has to clear IELTS (Functional English - Overall Band Score 5/5.5)...
> 
> *Being a forum mate I suggest you to have an expert opinion from any MARA regd. agent in India...*
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987


Thanks for the update!!


----------



## cute1987

Nitu108 said:


> Hello Cute, still i am waiting for visa grant,if i will get any news will update here.


*Nitu108 (104), Piranha2004 (100) and Bm05 (91) keep an eye on your inbox :ranger: for your Visa Grant email… forum is waiting for your Visa Grant postings… :fingerscrossed:
*


----------



## saras712

cute1987 said:


> *SS users Waiting List for Visa Grant as per their File Queue Date​**Last Visa Grant to None in 98, Shilga in 105 days from the File Queue Date​**Forum's 3 may get Visa Grant any time...*
> *01* ... *Nitu108* ........... *104*
> *02* ... *Piranha2004* .... *100*
> *03* ... *Bm05* ............... *91*
> 
> *Forum's 16 waiting for their Visa Grant...*
> *04* ... *Augu2013* ......... *80*
> *05* ... *Kulfi* ................. *79*
> *06* ... *ABS369* ............ *79*
> *07* ... *PUH* ................. *78*
> *08* ... *Zoya13* ............ *77*
> *09* ... *Cute1987* ......... *73*
> *10* ... *Vvgodbole* ........ *71*
> *11* ... *Tapanp* ............. *71*
> *12* ... *Badshah* ........... *63*
> *13* ... *Anil2k6* ............. *57*
> *14* ... *Kunrit* ............... *51*
> *15* ... *Anu* .................. *51*
> *16* ... *Sheob1* ............. *43*
> *17* ... *Nehakausar12* ... *39*
> *18* ... *Sreej-Raz* .......... *18*
> *19* ... *Bamborabi* ........ *18*
> 
> *Users not posted their Files Queue Date in the SS…**
> HKj, Sony, Coolsid, Leo, Jayeshkumar*
> 
> *Inactive Users *
> *Geeth (125), Snell (125) and Ria (122) may have received their visa Grants?*
> 
> ...*Wish you all Best of Luck for Visa Grant*... ​


Thanks cute...HKj, Sony, Coolsid, Leo, Jayeshkumar......I will wait till next week for this user to give update than after I should mark them as inactive in ss.:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## cute1987

saras712 said:


> Thanks cute...HKj, Sony, Coolsid, Leo, Jayeshkumar......I will wait till next week for this user to give update than after I should mark them as inactive in ss.:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


Thanks Saras712 for your concern... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Amaanisingh

Is there any other way out to call co
I called at this no +91 11-41399900
He said call on 011 41221000
And at this no some tape starts and cuts the call...


----------



## zoya13

glad to see my name is the list...hope soon it turns green )


----------



## saras712

Amaanisingh said:


> Is there any other way out to call co
> I called at this no +91 11-41399900
> He said call on 011 41221000
> And at this no some tape starts and cuts the call...


Hi Amanisingh
That was Co i think.I got call from same no here in Australia and she talk to me and my wife ask few question and going to forward file in queue.I would suggest you call normal AHC number and ask for extension no 9900. it may help.


----------



## cute1987

Amaanisingh said:


> Is there any other way out to call co
> I called at this no +91 11-41399900
> He said call on 011 41221000
> And at this no some tape starts and cuts the call...





nannu said:


> Hi detonator1961,
> 
> Please don't set your expectations based on the averages in the SS. That calculated from 6 months data. the process and timelines keep changing at AHC.
> 
> You are August applicant so according to the new trend you should have been contacted by your CO in about 2 week from DOL.
> 
> Did you apply directly or through an Agent?
> If you applied though Agent then check with them, they may have received some notification from CO?
> 
> If you applied directly then try calling AHC at 011-41221000 and then press 1 & 2 after you get connected. You may have to hold for a long time 10-30 mins.
> (Don't go to option 3 which is for Partner visa but only plays the recorded message)
> 
> The reason why some user in the SS got CO in 2-3 days is;
> 
> This change in procedure is however not going to change the overall processing time.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> This is my personal opinion, may be different for AHC's actual procedures.





prisuda said:


> Hey becky
> Well, it is really horrible when they dont seem to reply, but you should just wait, no other go. If its really that urgent and you wana mail them , you can try this id [email protected] , I think you may have been suggested this, but you can give it a shot anyway. My husband mailed them from here and I got a phone call within a week regarding some queries on my application and somehow within a month got my visa. You can even give this number a try, I had got this contact from a member of this forum +91 11 4149331.... You should have patience....there is no other go... I am sorry... but that is how this is, and once your visa is granted, trust me this wait is all worthwile  Keep smiling. !
> Priya


Hi Amaanisingh,

Below is the reply of Nannu and Prisuda on your issue (I never dialed these numbers):

1. Nannu reply on your issue: If u applied directly then try calling AHC at 011-41221000 and then press 1 & 2 after you get connected. You may have to hold for a long time 10-30 mins. (Don't go to option 3 which is for Partner visa but only plays the recorded message)

2. Prisuda reply on your issue: You can even give this number a try, I had got this contact from a member of this forum +91 11 4149331 (I think one digit is missing)....

Hope that helps!

cute1987


----------



## bm05

cute1987 said:


> *SS users Waiting List for Visa Grant as per their File Queue Date​**Last Visa Grant to None in 98, Shilga in 105 days from the File Queue Date​**Forum's 3 may get Visa Grant any time...*
> *01* ... *Nitu108* ........... *104*
> *02* ... *Piranha2004* .... *100*
> *03* ... *Bm05* ............... *91*
> 
> *Forum's 16 waiting for their Visa Grant...*
> *04* ... *Augu2013* ......... *80*
> *05* ... *Kulfi* ................. *79*
> *06* ... *ABS369* ............ *79*
> *07* ... *PUH* ................. *78*
> *08* ... *Zoya13* ............ *77*
> *09* ... *Cute1987* ......... *73*
> *10* ... *Vvgodbole* ........ *71*
> *11* ... *Tapanp* ............. *71*
> *12* ... *Badshah* ........... *63*
> *13* ... *Anil2k6* ............. *57*
> *14* ... *Kunrit* ............... *51*
> *15* ... *Anu* .................. *51*
> *16* ... *Sheob1* ............. *43*
> *17* ... *Nehakausar12* ... *39*
> *18* ... *Sreej-Raz* .......... *18*
> *19* ... *Bamborabi* ........ *18*
> 
> *Users not posted their Files Queue Date in the SS…**
> HKj, Sony, Coolsid, Leo, Jayeshkumar*
> 
> *Inactive Users *
> *Geeth (125), Snell (125) and Ria (122) may have received their visa Grants?*
> 
> ...*Wish you all Best of Luck for Visa Grant*... ​



I just received an email from my CO asking me to depart from Australia for further processing of my application.


----------



## Amaanisingh

cute1987 said:


> Hi Amaanisingh,
> 
> Below is the reply of Nannu and Prisuda on your issue (I never dialed these numbers):
> 
> 1. Nannu reply on your issue: If u applied directly then try calling AHC at 011-41221000 and then press 1 & 2 after you get connected. You may have to hold for a long time 10-30 mins. (Don't go to option 3 which is for Partner visa but only plays the recorded message)
> 
> 2. Prisuda reply on your issue: You can even give this number a try, I had got this contact from a member of this forum +91 11 4149331 (I think one digit is missing)....
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> cute1987


Thank you cute


----------



## saras712

abhibakshi said:


> Sorry for not updating the signatiure . But I have been granted the 189 visa. Can you please help me in gathering information about how tos on Partner visa


You have to apply 309 visa for your spouse.You can do it while here but need to see some migration professionals.


----------



## saras712

bm05 said:


> I just received an email from my CO asking me to depart from Australia for further processing of my application.


Great to know.....hold on wont be long.


----------



## saras712

Hi All

Just got email from Co and mentioned that the date of lodgement has more consideration over date of queue... 


*To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately eight -twelve months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. However, the global processing timeframe for partner visa application is provided in the link appended below. 
*


----------



## Piranha2004

saras712 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got email from Co and mentioned that the date of lodgement has more consideration over date of queue...
> 
> 
> *To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately eight -twelve months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. However, the global processing timeframe for partner visa application is provided in the link appended below.
> *


This is all complete bull. I called them out on this . After all that complaining my wife received her confirmation email . The guy tried to call me but I was attending my work Xmas party. My recommendation for those that are not satisfied to request to speak to the manager and clearly articulate where you believe the issues have been with the process. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## cute1987

bm05 said:


> I just received an email from my CO asking me to depart from Australia for further processing of my application.


*Don’t forget to inform your CO whenever you exit Australia and become offshore so that he may grant Visa to you without any delay… *


----------



## cute1987

Parul Ahuja said:


> Hey Buds,
> 
> I lodged my 309 application with complete documents including pcc.. however i hvnt submitted my medicals.
> 
> Should i create my HAP id and get medicals done and submit with reference to my file no. ?
> 
> Or should i wait fr my CO to be appointed and do medical when CO asks me to do it.?
> 
> Pls Help
> 
> Regards
> Parul


Hey Parul Ahuja,

In my opinion, wait for the allocation of a Case Officer for your application…

A case officer usually emails HAP ID and requests you to undertake medicals…

Currently initial assessment of Partner Visa applications are undertaken after 15-16 weeks from the date of lodgement and so you may expect a status update on your application in the 3rd or 4th week of March 2014…

Hope that helps!

With regards,

Cute1987


----------



## Amaanisingh

Piranha2004 said:


> This is all complete bull. I called them out on this . After all that complaining my wife received her confirmation email . The guy tried to call me but I was attending my work Xmas party. My recommendation for those that are not satisfied to request to speak to the manager and clearly articulate where you believe the issues have been with the process. Good luck to everyone.



Does this email says that they got grant letter...as i cnt understand what is he trying to say..


----------



## cute1987

saras712 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got email from Co and mentioned that the date of lodgement has more consideration over date of queue...
> 
> 
> *To ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement. In most cases an application will be finalised in approximately eight -twelve months from the date of application lodgement. Please note however that this is an indicative time frame only. However, the global processing timeframe for partner visa application is provided in the link appended below.
> *


Hi Saras712,

This is a DIBP/AHC/CO standard reply and *just opposite to their own Visa Processing System* (you may study SS data for the factual position)…

Please open link Visas and Migration Family Migration Oct 3 - Australian High Commission for getting more information on “Application Forwarded for Final Assessment and Decision”…

With regards,

cute1987


----------



## Becky26

Parul Ahuja said:


> Hi..
> 
> I have updated my Visa lodging Details.
> 
> Will stay connected.
> 
> Thank u soo much.


Welcome to the Forum Parul!


Feel free to ask any questions if you have. There are many knowledgeable members on this forum who will try to help you.

I see your details have been updated in the SS. Good Luck to you and your partner during the visa processing.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Kuldeepsandhu said:


> Sorry for late reply mu husband got his visa on 21.11.13
> Dol 09.04.14
> Medical done 26.07.13
> Visa granted 21.11.13
> This forum is really helpful.


Many many congratulations to you!!! Hope you have a wonderful life ahead 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

bm05 said:


> I just received an email from my CO asking me to depart from Australia for further processing of my application.


Not long to go till the most awaited email arrives in your inbox 
Good Luck mate!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> Please open link Visas and Migration Family Migration Oct 3 - Australian High Commission for getting more information on “Application Forwarded for Final Assessment and Decision”…



This is what I don't understant. As per the above mentioned link, under the "Processing Times" heading, point 5, the following is mentioned:-
_'Initial assessment of partner applications is commencing 15-16 weeks from the date of lodgement"_

For my file it has already been almost 19 weeks since DOL and I have not heard anything from my CO let alone the commencement of the initial processing of my file. 
Annoying part is I don't even know who to call to get correct and satisfying answers to my queries.

*AHC*- an automated message is played and asks you to call VFS Helpline and the call then hangs up. 

*VFS Helpline*- Operators working in that call centre are hopeless. Their knowledge and information was worse than mine. 
So at the end of the day, I was and still am in the same confusion I was in before I called AHC and VFS and wasted 2 hours on the phone.

Hopefully I'll hear something (good) soon 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## none

guys i am flying on sunday, felt bad to see there was no visa grant yesterday and today, i wish next week most of you get your visa.


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *SS users Waiting List for Visa Grant as per their File Queue Date​**Last Visa Grant to None in 98, Shilga in 105 days from the File Queue Date​**Forum's 3 may get Visa Grant any time...*
> *01* ... *Nitu108* ........... *104*
> *02* ... *Piranha2004* .... *100*
> *03* ... *Bm05* ............... *91*
> 
> *Forum's 16 waiting for their Visa Grant...*
> *04* ... *Augu2013* ......... *80*
> *05* ... *Kulfi* ................. *79*
> *06* ... *ABS369* ............ *79*
> *07* ... *PUH* ................. *78*
> *08* ... *Zoya13* ............ *77*
> *09* ... *Cute1987* ......... *73*
> *10* ... *Vvgodbole* ........ *71*
> *11* ... *Tapanp* ............. *71*
> *12* ... *Badshah* ........... *63*
> *13* ... *Anil2k6* ............. *57*
> *14* ... *Kunrit* ............... *51*
> *15* ... *Anu* .................. *51*
> *16* ... *Sheob1* ............. *43*
> *17* ... *Nehakausar12* ... *39*
> *18* ... *Sreej-Raz* .......... *18*
> *19* ... *Bamborabi* ........ *18*
> 
> *Users not posted their Files Queue Date in the SS…**
> HKj, Sony, Coolsid, Leo, Jayeshkumar*
> 
> *Inactive Users *
> *Geeth (125), Snell (125) and Ria (122) may have received their visa Grants?*
> 
> ...*Wish you all Best of Luck for Visa Grant*... ​




Great Job cute!!! :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## Becky26

none said:


> guys i am flying on sunday, felt bad to see there was no visa grant yesterday and today, i wish next week most of you get your visa.




Which city are you moving to?


----------



## none

Becky26 said:


> Which city are you moving to?


somewhere near gold coast


----------



## Piranha2004

none said:


> guys i am flying on sunday, felt bad to see there was no visa grant yesterday and today, i wish next week most of you get your visa.


My wifes got granted yesterday. Sorry my post was a bit confusing


----------



## Becky26

Piranha2004 said:


> My wifes got granted yesterday. Sorry my post was a bit confusing


Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!! Your wife got it finally 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Hope she has a great time in Austalia.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

none said:


> somewhere near gold coast


Oh cool!
I'll be moving to Brisbane 

Gold Coast is amazing! You'll love it 
Have a great time.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *SS users Waiting List for Visa Grant as per their File Queue Date​**Last Visa Grant to None in 98, Shilga in 105 days from the File Queue Date​**Forum's 3 may get Visa Grant any time...*
> *01* ... *Nitu108* ........... *104*
> *02* ... *Piranha2004* .... *100*
> *03* ... *Bm05* ............... *91*
> 
> *Forum's 16 waiting for their Visa Grant...*
> *04* ... *Augu2013* ......... *80*
> *05* ... *Kulfi* ................. *79*
> *06* ... *ABS369* ............ *79*
> *07* ... *PUH* ................. *78*
> *08* ... *Zoya13* ............ *77*
> *09* ... *Cute1987* ......... *73*
> *10* ... *Vvgodbole* ........ *71*
> *11* ... *Tapanp* ............. *71*
> *12* ... *Badshah* ........... *63*
> *13* ... *Anil2k6* ............. *57*
> *14* ... *Kunrit* ............... *51*
> *15* ... *Anu* .................. *51*
> *16* ... *Sheob1* ............. *43*
> *17* ... *Nehakausar12* ... *39*
> *18* ... *Sreej-Raz* .......... *18*
> *19* ... *Bamborabi* ........ *18*
> 
> *Users not posted their Files Queue Date in the SS…**
> HKj, Sony, Coolsid, Leo, Jayeshkumar*
> 
> *Inactive Users *
> *Geeth (125), Snell (125) and Ria (122) may have received their visa Grants?*
> 
> ...*Wish you all Best of Luck for Visa Grant*... ​




1 out of the new list 
AHC is making up for the lost time this month 

Good Luck to the others in the coming week.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Piranha2004 said:


> My wifes got granted yesterday. Sorry my post was a bit confusing


See i knew..
I read your earlier post and i even asked others that myb his post says they got the visa
Anyways have a great life..
Good luck..


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Thank u Cute & Becky..!!


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Piranha2004 said:


> My wifes got granted yesterday. Sorry my post was a bit confusing


lane:* Congratulations to you both... you have won the Visa battle... feeling so happy for you... have a happy married life ahead... :cheer2:*


----------



## cute1987

*You are always welcome mate...*



Becky26 said:


> Welcome to the Forum Parul!
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions if you have. There are many knowledgeable members on this forum who will try to help you.
> 
> I see your details have been updated in the SS. Good Luck to you and your partner during the visa processing.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Parul Ahuja said:


> Thank u Cute & Becky..!!


Hey Parul Ahuja,

This forum is a great resource of information and inspiration...

Becky26 has rightly said to you “Feel free to ask any question if you have”...

This is a forum where members voluntarily help, support and cheer up each other...

This is a forum where one can pass his/her Visa Grant waiting period by interacting, helping, supporting and cheering up others...

With regards,

Cute1987


----------



## Nitu108

Hello everyone,

Congratulations Piranha2004,have a happy married life!


----------



## kunrit

Wonder why AHC keeps saying they process according to DOL while in reality they process as per DOQ!
Its been more than 7 months since we lodged our application and still sign of the visa.
This waiting period is so exasperating and frustrating. 

Dont think the AHC people have any sense of fairness at all


----------



## zoya13

hopefully december comes with lotsa good news for all forum members here, (fingers crossed) before AHC ppl go for their christmas celebration.....


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> This is what I don't understant. As per the above mentioned link, under the "Processing Times" heading, point 5, the following is mentioned:-
> _'Initial assessment of partner applications is commencing 15-16 weeks from the date of lodgement"_
> 
> For my file it has already been almost 19 weeks since DOL and I have not heard anything from my CO let alone the commencement of the initial processing of my file.
> Annoying part is I don't even know who to call to get correct and satisfying answers to my queries.
> 
> *AHC*- an automated message is played and asks you to call VFS Helpline and the call then hangs up.
> 
> *VFS Helpline*- Operators working in that call centre are hopeless. Their knowledge and information was worse than mine.
> So at the end of the day, I was and still am in the same confusion I was in before I called AHC and VFS and wasted 2 hours on the phone.
> 
> Hopefully I'll hear something (good) soon
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky26,

These days initial assessment of partner visa applications are undertaken after 16-17 weeks (instead of 15-16) and usually completed within 19-20 weeks… I hope that you will definitely get an update from your CO in the next week…

I never called to AHC so I do not know much about this… so far, I have written 5 emails to the AHC/CO and every time I got a proper reply from them within a stipulated period… I am failing to understand that why you and amaanisingh are not getting reply of your emails from the AHC/CO…?

VFS Application Centre staff does not have the authority to assess the progress of Visa Applications and hence they can’t give you any update on your application after its lodgment with the AHC…

With regards,

cute1987


----------



## jre05

cute1987 said:


> Hey Becky26,
> 
> These days initial assessment of partner visa applications are undertaken after 16-17 weeks (instead of 15-16) and usually completed within 19-20 weeks… I hope that you will definitely get an update from your CO in the next week…
> 
> I never called to AHC so I do not know much about this… so far, I have written 5 emails to the AHC/CO and every time I got a proper reply from them within a stipulated period… I am failing to understand that why you and amaanisingh are not getting reply of your emails from the AHC/CO…?
> 
> VFS Application Centre staff does not have the authority to assess the progress of Visa Applications and hence they can’t give you any update on your application after its lodgment with the AHC…
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987


cute ... you didn't talk to me :behindsofa:


----------



## cute1987

jre05 said:


> cute ... you didn't talk to me :behindsofa:


Hey jre05... how are you mate...


----------



## jre05

cute1987 said:


> Hey jre05... how are you mate...


I am good cute.... :yo: how you doing cute? :wave:


----------



## cute1987

jre05 said:


> I am good cute.... :yo: how you doing cute? :wave:


I am good jre05... :wave:

What is your SS ID mate...?


----------



## zoya13

good morning every morning !!! FINALLY December starts...just crossed the date on the calender.....pphheeww !!!!  how is everyone ? 
any grants today ?


----------



## cute1987

*Don't like such posts...*



jre05 said:


> Hi cute.... :behindsofa:





jre05 said:


> cute ... you didn't talk to me :behindsofa:





jre05 said:


> I am good cute.... :yo: how you doing cute? :wave:


*HeyJre05,

I don't like such posts... :redface:

We are all here to help, support, cheer up each other and not for such chats... 

cute1987*


----------



## jre05

cute1987 said:


> I am good jre05... :wave:
> 
> What is your SS ID mate...?


Oh no cute, I am not applying visa for Spouse, which is what you mean by SS ID? I was just curious here one day and saw what's happening in this thread eep:


----------



## jre05

cute1987 said:


> *HeyJre05,
> 
> I don't like such posts... :redface:
> 
> We are all here to help, support, cheer up each other and not for such chats...
> 
> cute1987*


That's correct cute. I will not just chat, is that ok?  In fact, I thought, that was my last visit in this thread :\ but you made me visit again, I do not like it either


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> Hey Becky26,
> 
> These days initial assessment of partner visa applications are undertaken after 16-17 weeks (instead of 15-16) and usually completed within 19-20 weeks… I hope that you will definitely get an update from your CO in the next week…
> 
> I never called to AHC so I do not know much about this… so far, I have written 5 emails to the AHC/CO and every time I got a proper reply from them within a stipulated period… I am failing to understand that why you and amaanisingh are not getting reply of your emails from the AHC/CO…?
> 
> VFS Application Centre staff does not have the authority to assess the progress of Visa Applications and hence they can’t give you any update on your application after its lodgment with the AHC…
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987



Hey cute! 

How are you? How's the weekend going?
Thanks for your reply. I really hope what you said in you post comes true and my CO contacts me with some good news :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Amaanisingh and I were chatting and discussing about how can I contact AHC and get my questions answered and she gave me AHC's phone number and we decided that I should call them. I'll give it a try on Monday and see what happens. I'm so scared thinking about the situation I'm in right now 

I'll write back after I speak to AHC tomorrow morning.
Thanks again for your reply. Have a nice day.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*December- Month of Love, Joy and Hope*

Dear Users of this thread,

This year seems to have flown away soooo quick, feels weird thinking that its almost the end of another year. Many people on here had their prayers answered and were reunited with their partners very quickly while the other had to wait longer than expected. 
But this wait definitely brings us much more closer to our partners in every way that we can possibly imagine. We feel things that we never would have felt otherwise.

_*This time of temporary separation is for us to reflect back on our relationship and how or what we can do to make it last our lifetime; like the vow we take "Till death do us part".
This time makes us realise how incomplete we are without our partners. Two individuals, but one soul.*_

The reason I'm writing this post is to bring back the hope and believes of the people who get sad and think of the negative that could happen. 
I'm one of those people. It took me a long time to accept the reality. But time heals everything. But I've started to think of this situation with a completely different perspective. For me, each day away from my husband is one less day till I see him again.

And with the beginning of December, brings new hope for me that this separations is not for long. It is my favourite month and most important is that Christmas is at hand. 
Christmas itself brings new hopes to people who are about to give up. It brings love, joy and hope to all.

I wish this Advent and Christmas season brings smiles, happiness to many families and that they get re-united and live happily ever after.
Wish you a lovely Chirstmas season and a super fast Visa processing
God Bless All!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Dear Users of this thread,
> 
> This year seems to have flown away soooo quick, feels weird thinking that its almost the end of another year. Many people on here had their prayers answered and were reunited with their partners very quickly while the other had to wait longer than expected.
> But this wait definitely brings us much more closer to our partners in every way that we can possibly imagine. We feel things that we never would have felt otherwise.
> 
> _*This time of temporary separation is for us to reflect back on our relationship and how or what we can do to make it last our lifetime; like the vow we take "Till death do us part".
> This time makes us realise how incomplete we are without our partners. Two individuals, but one soul.*_
> 
> The reason I'm writing this post is to bring back the hope and believes of the people who get sad and think of the negative that could happen.
> I'm one of those people. It took me a long time to accept the reality. But time heals everything. But I've started to think of this situation with a completely different perspective. For me, each day away from my husband is one less day till I see him again.
> 
> And with the beginning of December, brings new hope for me that this separations is not for long. It is my favourite month and most important is that Christmas is at hand.
> Christmas itself brings new hopes to people who are about to give up. It brings love, joy and hope to all.
> 
> I wish this Advent and Christmas season brings smiles, happiness to many families and that they get re-united and live happily ever after.
> Wish you a lovely Chirstmas season and a super fast Visa processing
> God Bless All!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky



Hey becky
Such a wonderful post

And this is true... We are passing our time just on this thing


""For me, each day away from my husband is one less day till I see him again.""


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey becky
> Such a wonderful post
> 
> And this is true... We are passing our time just on this thing
> 
> 
> ""For me, each day away from my husband is one less day till I see him again.""



Thanks Amaani


----------



## sis_bhav

Becky26 said:


> Dear Users of this thread,
> 
> This year seems to have flown away soooo quick, feels weird thinking that its almost the end of another year. Many people on here had their prayers answered and were reunited with their partners very quickly while the other had to wait longer than expected.
> But this wait definitely brings us much more closer to our partners in every way that we can possibly imagine. We feel things that we never would have felt otherwise.
> 
> _*This time of temporary separation is for us to reflect back on our relationship and how or what we can do to make it last our lifetime; like the vow we take "Till death do us part".
> This time makes us realise how incomplete we are without our partners. Two individuals, but one soul.*_
> 
> The reason I'm writing this post is to bring back the hope and believes of the people who get sad and think of the negative that could happen.
> I'm one of those people. It took me a long time to accept the reality. But time heals everything. But I've started to think of this situation with a completely different perspective. For me, each day away from my husband is one less day till I see him again.
> 
> And with the beginning of December, brings new hope for me that this separations is not for long. It is my favourite month and most important is that Christmas is at hand.
> Christmas itself brings new hopes to people who are about to give up. It brings love, joy and hope to all.
> 
> I wish this Advent and Christmas season brings smiles, happiness to many families and that they get re-united and live happily ever after.
> Wish you a lovely Chirstmas season and a super fast Visa processing
> God Bless All!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky



Well said Becky... Thank to cheer up every members who are waiting their grants :rockon:


----------



## sis_bhav

Congrats to all, who had their visa granted last moth


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> Hey cute!
> 
> How are you? How's the weekend going?
> Thanks for your reply. I really hope what you said in you post comes true and my CO contacts me with some good news :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Amaanisingh and I were chatting and discussing about how can I contact AHC and get my questions answered and she gave me AHC's phone number and we decided that I should call them. I'll give it a try on Monday and see what happens. I'm so scared thinking about the situation I'm in right now
> 
> I'll write back after I speak to AHC tomorrow morning.
> Thanks again for your reply. Have a nice day.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Becky26 said:


> Dear Users of this thread,
> 
> This year seems to have flown away soooo quick, feels weird thinking that its almost the end of another year. Many people on here had their prayers answered and were reunited with their partners very quickly while the other had to wait longer than expected.
> But this wait definitely brings us much more closer to our partners in every way that we can possibly imagine. We feel things that we never would have felt otherwise.
> 
> _*This time of temporary separation is for us to reflect back on our relationship and how or what we can do to make it last our lifetime; like the vow we take "Till death do us part".
> This time makes us realise how incomplete we are without our partners. Two individuals, but one soul.*_
> 
> The reason I'm writing this post is to bring back the hope and believes of the people who get sad and think of the negative that could happen.
> I'm one of those people. It took me a long time to accept the reality. But time heals everything. But I've started to think of this situation with a completely different perspective. For me, each day away from my husband is one less day till I see him again.
> 
> And with the beginning of December, brings new hope for me that this separations is not for long. It is my favourite month and most important is that Christmas is at hand.
> Christmas itself brings new hopes to people who are about to give up. It brings love, joy and hope to all.
> 
> I wish this Advent and Christmas season brings smiles, happiness to many families and that they get re-united and live happily ever after.
> Wish you a lovely Chirstmas season and a super fast Visa processing
> God Bless All!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Hey Becky26,

I am fine and hope that you are also fine there...

Thanks for posting an excellent heart touching post…

Saras712 file has been placed in the queue for final decision on 29/11/2013 (source SS) and so I hope that you and amaanisingh will definitively get some positive news from your CO in the next week…

Let us all pray for a super fast spouse visa processing system at AHC...

May the Joy and Peace of Christmas season be with you all throughout the Year!

With regards,

Cute1987


----------



## leonardverma

Hi all i haven't post for a while now caz nothing is there to post 

would like to update that we didn't have any confirmation about the file,
1. when it went to the final decision and 
2. when initial assessment happened.
When v called to AHC after 5 months they said ur file is in que for final decision and since then didn't receive anything. my partner travelled to aus on 1 year multiple visa (3 months max stay) and after 3 months v went for holiday and came back to aus and her visa activated for another 3 months.

So we r hoping to some update from AHC.

Guys i m REALLY REALLY frustrated with their system. 




Becky26 said:


> Great Job cute!!! :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> Dear Users of this thread,
> 
> This year seems to have flown away soooo quick, feels weird thinking that its almost the end of another year. Many people on here had their prayers answered and were reunited with their partners very quickly while the other had to wait longer than expected.
> But this wait definitely brings us much more closer to our partners in every way that we can possibly imagine. We feel things that we never would have felt otherwise.
> 
> _*This time of temporary separation is for us to reflect back on our relationship and how or what we can do to make it last our lifetime; like the vow we take "Till death do us part".
> This time makes us realise how incomplete we are without our partners. Two individuals, but one soul.*_
> 
> The reason I'm writing this post is to bring back the hope and believes of the people who get sad and think of the negative that could happen.
> I'm one of those people. It took me a long time to accept the reality. But time heals everything. But I've started to think of this situation with a completely different perspective. For me, each day away from my husband is one less day till I see him again.
> 
> And with the beginning of December, brings new hope for me that this separations is not for long. It is my favourite month and most important is that Christmas is at hand.
> Christmas itself brings new hopes to people who are about to give up. It brings love, joy and hope to all.
> 
> I wish this Advent and Christmas season brings smiles, happiness to many families and that they get re-united and live happily ever after.
> Wish you a lovely Chirstmas season and a super fast Visa processing
> God Bless All!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Thanks for keeping the lamp on for motivation to all our fellow forum members. I heartily wish u will get contacted by Co with some joyful news in this week.:clock::clock::clock::clock::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## zoya13

Hey Becky26,

really inspiring words...very well said...  
wish you all the very best for the call 

regards,
zoya13


----------



## sree-raj

Thanks for the list cute.

Great to see my name in the list 

To be frank, my wife and I are / were very very happy with our CO in contrast to a lot of the people here. She has been very considerate and provided us information by emails and calling me on my mobile (thats right. She called us regularly, weekly or fortnightly) since she was allocated to give us the status on our file. 

We couldnt have been happier than this from CO. She actually worked more than our expectations in one particular instance. Now that our file is in final queue, I spoke to her recently for the expectation of visa and she did mention that they are going by DOL. I understand it is hard to believe with so many cases waiting after 100 days on DOQ, I personally would believe what my CO has told us. 

Just to put my voice forward to say that some COs do work to make the process better.

Long live my CO . Hopefully she can help more applicants like us.


----------



## Nitu108

All the for today!


----------



## cute1987

sree-raj said:


> Thanks for the list cute.
> 
> Great to see my name in the list
> 
> To be frank, my wife and I are / were very very happy with our CO in contrast to a lot of the people here. She has been very considerate and provided us information by emails and calling me on my mobile (thats right. She called us regularly, weekly or fortnightly) since she was allocated to give us the status on our file.
> 
> We couldnt have been happier than this from CO. She actually worked more than our expectations in one particular instance. Now that our file is in final queue, I spoke to her recently for the expectation of visa and she did mention that they are going by DOL. I understand it is hard to believe with so many cases waiting after 100 days on DOQ, I personally would believe what my CO has told us.
> 
> Just to put my voice forward to say that some COs do work to make the process better.
> 
> Long live my CO . Hopefully she can help more applicants like us.



Hey Sree-raj,

Thanks for your encouraging words...

My case officer is also the same... yes she is best CO one can dream to have for his/her file... we are lucky to have her allocation for the assessment of our application...

ray: May God bless her always...!

With regards,

cute1987


----------



## Piranha2004

cute1987 said:


> Hey Sree-raj,
> 
> Thanks for your encouraging words...
> 
> My case officer is also the same... yes she is best CO one can dream to have for his/her file... we are lucky to have her allocation for the assessment of our application...
> 
> ray: May God bless her always...!
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987


While it seems that you guys have a nice CO, unfortunately its not the same for everyone. Mine was quite poor with her communications.


----------



## Nitu108

Very much true,Piranha.


----------



## cute1987

Piranha2004 said:


> While it seems that you guys have a nice CO, unfortunately its not the same for everyone. Mine was quite poor with her communications.


*Surely we are lucky one to have such a 'kind human' as our CO for the assessment of our visa applications...*


----------



## cute1987

*SS users Consolidated Waiting List as on 02-12-2013*

*Good morning to everyone...
Let us pray for Lot of Visa Grants this week...!!!

For SS Users convenience, I am going to post a Consolidated List for:
1. SS users Waiting List for Visa Grant...
2. SS users waiting for their File Queue Date...
3. SS users waiting for their CO Allocation...
4. SS users not active since long back...

With regards,

Cute1987*


----------



## saras712

cute1987 said:


> *Surely we are lucky one to have such a 'kind human' as our CO for the assessment of our visa applications...*


Our Co initially never reply for any update but...on last friday she rang me around 9 0'clock Australian EST time...talked very nice and politly.Though wife was here in Aus and we mention she suppose fly back on Monday she said she will place file in queue and if you will not get visa grant before 2 march(When we finish 8 month) contact me via my phone or email. Next minute she emailed for confirmation.Do they really said this to every one or she is just good to us?

Hope they work fast.As per I can see from SS...not many applicants after may and June.So more likely applicants after June are have chance to be processed quicker than past. :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:May be I am too optimistic.....

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## saras712

*Hi All the forum Members

Please update any movement of ur application in ss. I have put link below in my signature. Please update to help yourself and help :help::help::help:to all new memebers.*


----------



## cute1987

*SS users Consolidated Waiting List as on 02-12-2013*

*SS users Waiting List for Visa Grant as per their file DOQ...*
*Last Visa Grant to None in 98, Piranha2004 in 100 and Shilga in 105 days from the File DOQ*

*01* ... *Nitu108* ........... *107*
*02* ... *Bm05* ............... *94*
*03* ... *Augu2013* ......... *83*
*04* ... *Kulfi* ................. *82*
*05* ... *ABS369* ............ *82*
*06* ... *PUH* ................. *81*
*07* ... *Zoya13* ............ *80*
*08* ... *Cute1987* ......... *76*
*09* ... *Vvgodbole* ........ *74*
*10* ... *Tapanp* ............. *74*
*11* ... *Badshah* ........... *66*
*12* ... *Anil2k6* ............. *60*
*13* ... *Kunrit* ............... *54*
*14* ... *Anu* .................. *54*
*15* ... *Sheob1* ............. *46*
*16* ... *Nehakausar12* ... *42*
*17* ... *Sreej-Raz* .......... *21*
*18* ... *Bamborabi* ........ *21*
*19* ... * Saras712* .......... *03*

*SS Users waiting for their file Queue Date as per file DOL...*
*Dan85, Amaani Singh, Sarita Baral, Sis_bhav, Sneha.Chavan, Becky26, Jap, a, TVSReddy and Tuti_richard*

*SS Users waiting for their CO Allocation as per file DOL...*
*Manpreetsingh, Detonator1961, HappyDiwali, Pooghi, Akshay.shah, Araichura, Rob and Parul Ahuja*

*SS Users not active since long back… *
*Hkj, Geeth, Sony, Coolsid, Snell, Ria, Leo, Jayeshkumar, MrsRana and AMJ*

* WISH YOU ALL "BEST OF LUCK" ​*


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Thanks for keeping the lamp on for motivation to all our fellow forum members. I heartily wish u will get contacted by Co with some joyful news in this week.:clock::clock::clock::clock::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks a lot saras 
I need all the good luck I can get. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

zoya13 said:


> Hey Becky26,
> 
> really inspiring words...very well said...
> wish you all the very best for the call
> 
> regards,
> zoya13




Thanks zoya 
Good Luck to you too.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

saras712 said:


> Our Co initially never reply for any update but...on last friday she rang me around 9 0'clock Australian EST time...talked very nice and politly.Though wife was here in Aus and we mention she suppose fly back on Monday she said she will place file in queue and if you will not get visa grant before 2 march(When we finish 8 month) contact me via my phone or email. Next minute she emailed for confirmation.Do they really said this to every one or she is just good to us?
> 
> Hope they work fast.As per I can see from SS...not many applicants after may and June.So more likely applicants after June are have chance to be processed quicker than past. :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:May be I am too optimistic.....
> 
> :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


Happy to hear that there are so many 'kind hearted humans' at the AHC/DIBP....


----------



## cute1987

*Nitu108 (107) and Bm05 (94) keep an eye on your inbox :ranger: for your Visa Grant email… forum is waiting for your Visa Grant postings… :fingerscrossed:*


----------



## kunrit

Nitu108 said:


> Very much true,Piranha.



Hey Nitu!! If you have authorized any agent to help with your visa application, I suggest you check with them once. Sometimes the COs send across the grant mails to the agents instead of the applicants. In case the agent misses the mail there happens a delay in the applicant getting to know about the decision.

I think Kuldeep Sandhu was in a similar situation since despite their visa being granted on 21st they were unaware about it till a week later. 

All the best. :thumb:


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *SS users Waiting List for Visa Grant as per their file DOQ...*
> *Last Visa Grant to None in 98, Piranha2004 in 100 and Shilga in 105 days from the File DOQ*
> 
> *01* ... *Nitu108* ........... *107*
> *02* ... *Bm05* ............... *94*
> *03* ... *Augu2013* ......... *83*
> *04* ... *Kulfi* ................. *82*
> *05* ... *ABS369* ............ *82*
> *06* ... *PUH* ................. *81*
> *07* ... *Zoya13* ............ *80*
> *08* ... *Cute1987* ......... *76*
> *09* ... *Vvgodbole* ........ *74*
> *10* ... *Tapanp* ............. *74*
> *11* ... *Badshah* ........... *66*
> *12* ... *Anil2k6* ............. *60*
> *13* ... *Kunrit* ............... *54*
> *14* ... *Anu* .................. *54*
> *15* ... *Sheob1* ............. *46*
> *16* ... *Nehakausar12* ... *42*
> *17* ... *Sreej-Raz* .......... *21*
> *18* ... *Bamborabi* ........ *21*
> *19* ... * Saras712* .......... *03*
> 
> *SS Users waiting for their file Queue Date as per file DOL...*
> *Dan85, Amaani Singh, Sarita Baral, Sis_bhav, Sneha.Chavan, Becky26, Jap, a, TVSReddy and Tuti_richard*
> 
> *SS Users waiting for their CO Allocation as per file DOL...*
> *Manpreetsingh, Detonator1961, HappyDiwali, Pooghi, Akshay.shah, Araichura, Rob and Parul Ahuja*
> 
> *SS Users not active since long back… *
> *Hkj, Geeth, Sony, Coolsid, Snell, Ria, Leo, Jayeshkumar, MrsRana and AMJ*
> 
> * WISH YOU ALL "BEST OF LUCK" ​*



Great Job again cute 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sis_bhav

sree-raj said:


> Thanks for the list cute.
> 
> Great to see my name in the list
> 
> To be frank, my wife and I are / were very very happy with our CO in contrast to a lot of the people here. She has been very considerate and provided us information by emails and calling me on my mobile (thats right. She called us regularly, weekly or fortnightly) since she was allocated to give us the status on our file.
> 
> We couldnt have been happier than this from CO. She actually worked more than our expectations in one particular instance. Now that our file is in final queue, I spoke to her recently for the expectation of visa and she did mention that they are going by DOL. I understand it is hard to believe with so many cases waiting after 100 days on DOQ, I personally would believe what my CO has told us.
> 
> Just to put my voice forward to say that some COs do work to make the process better.
> 
> Long live my CO . Hopefully she can help more applicants like us.


Lucky U that ur CO is so helpful unlike mine....I have asked for update on progress of my file from my CO as after submitting my medical on 25th Nov (medical was the only additional doc asked by my CO), I haven't heard anything from her. Unfortunately no response from CO over my email.

It has been more than 5 weeks since i submitted my medicals and i am clueless whats happening with my case as my CO is not bothered to reply to my mail and i am not sure if i should again ping her or not.:sad:


----------



## Nitu108

kunrit said:


> Hey Nitu!! If you have authorized any agent to help with your visa application, I suggest you check with them once. Sometimes the COs send across the grant mails to the agents instead of the applicants. In case the agent misses the mail there happens a delay in the applicant getting to know about the decision.
> 
> I think Kuldeep Sandhu was in a similar situation since despite their visa being granted on 21st they were unaware about it till a week later.
> 
> All the best. :thumb:


Hello Kunrit,

I dont have any agent,and still no news from my CO.


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> Great Job again cute
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Just trying to support Becky26 and Saras712 in their SS task until my visa grant...


----------



## sree-raj

sis_bhav said:


> Lucky U that ur CO is so helpful unlike mine....I have asked for update on progress of my file from my CO as after submitting my medical on 25th Nov (medical was the only additional doc asked by my CO), I haven't heard anything from her. Unfortunately no response from CO over my email.
> 
> It has been more than 5 weeks since i submitted my medicals and i am clueless whats happening with my case as my CO is not bothered to reply to my mail and i am not sure if i should again ping her or not.:sad:


mate... its just few days since u submitted as per your post.. 25th Nov. Give the CO some time. I am sure he/she will get back as soon as they can. till then concentrate on something more productive..


----------



## saras712

:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:

Wife return to India....Comeback from office......feel alone at home......
:tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:


----------



## sis_bhav

sree-raj said:


> mate... its just few days since u submitted as per your post.. 25th Nov. Give the CO some time. I am sure he/she will get back as soon as they can. till then concentrate on something more productive..


Hi Sree,

That was mistake in my post.I submitted additional doc on 25th Oct and not 25th Nov.

So much frustration that i have started making mistakes everywhere.:sad:


----------



## saras712

cute1987 said:


> Just trying to support Becky26 and Saras712 in their SS task until my visa grant...


Thanks Cute for your Cute work....


----------



## saras712

sis_bhav said:


> Hi Sree,
> 
> That was mistake in my post.I submitted additional doc on 25th Oct and not 25th Nov.
> 
> So much frustration that i have started making mistakes everywhere.:sad:


I think ....Its already changed by Becky26.


----------



## jayptl

howumuc duration of spuse visa get ? for 489 visa?? is it process in delhi?


----------



## Becky26

sis_bhav said:


> Lucky U that ur CO is so helpful unlike mine....I have asked for update on progress of my file from my CO as after submitting my medical on 25th Nov (medical was the only additional doc asked by my CO), I haven't heard anything from her. Unfortunately no response from CO over my email.
> 
> It has been more than 5 weeks since i submitted my medicals and i am clueless whats happening with my case as my CO is not bothered to reply to my mail and i am not sure if i should again ping her or not.:sad:



JOIN THE CLUB!!!!!
I submitted my medicals on July 26th, 2013 and I haven't been contacted by my CO since then. It's been about 19 weeks so far. So you are not alone in this.
We all belong to the "OUR CO IS LAZY/IGNORANT CLUB" LOL

No idea where or what is happening to my file. Just waiting.......

Let us know how you go. 
Good Luck to you.

Kind Regards.
Becky


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> Just trying to support Becky26 and Saras712 in their SS task until my visa grant...


THANKS CUTE!!!!!! 
You're doing an awesome job 

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> :sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
> 
> Wife return to India....Comeback from office......feel alone at home......
> :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:




I know the feeling man!!!! It sucks, Life sucks without our significant others 

Becky


----------



## Vvvv

Hi all 
I m new to this forum and dnt know much about immigrayion process 
I have lodge my temporary spouse visa on 5th nove 2013 from melbourne .. My lawyer is in melbourne .. 
After one week i recieved letter for one document for clear scan copy ...
After that nothing 
I asked my laywer he said it will only take 12 weeks from lodgement for visa grant 
My partner is citizen of australia

Can any body tell me when can immigration can ask for medicals .. 
I m so stressed o really want to go asap ...

Please guide me with details 
Thanks


----------



## Becky26

Vvvv said:


> Hi all
> I m new to this forum and dnt know much about immigrayion process
> I have lodge my temporary spouse visa on 5th nove 2013 from melbourne .. My lawyer is in melbourne ..
> After one week i recieved letter for one document for clear scan copy ...
> After that nothing
> I asked my laywer he said it will only take 12 weeks from lodgement for visa grant
> My partner is citizen of australia
> 
> Can any body tell me when can immigration can ask for medicals ..
> I m so stressed o really want to go asap ...
> 
> Please guide me with details
> Thanks



Hey there!

Welcome to the forum! :wave::wave:
You have come to the right place to find information regarding Partner Visa. 

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can update them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission work.
You can fill in the form in the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT...HENEA/viewform

The standard visa processing time frame of AHC is 8-12 months. But usually it is 7 months.
So it depends where you lodged your visa application.

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. We will try to help you as much as we can.

Look forward to your reply.
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Vvvv

Is there any body who can help me in getting to know my case officer also when can i expect for medicals..

I really need urgent


----------



## Vvvv

I m not able to get through link ..


----------



## saras712

Vvvv said:


> I m not able to get through link ..


Hi VVV
:welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Dont worry.Please see the link below in my signature. and follow that.Its same link.


----------



## Vvvv

Guys ..
As per forum it was mentioned that it takes 7 mths .. But my lawyer said that t will be processed in 12 weeks from lodgment .. And expecting request of medical in few days 
Is there any difreence if we lodge from australia ... Or india 
Please guys help me ,,,
Appologise for too manu questions ...


----------



## Vvvv

Hi dear i have filled the form . As i got only few details ..
I have no info about any name of case officer ..
Also i have asked about ten number to lawyer he didnt give any reply ...


----------



## Vvvv

How would i can check the status .... 
Is there any other link ..


----------



## Becky26

Vvvv said:


> Hi dear i have filled the form . As i got only few details ..
> I have no info about any name of case officer ..
> Also i have asked about ten number to lawyer he didnt give any reply ...


Hi there!

I need to know if you have applied for onshore Partner Visa or Offshore?
Look forward to your reply.


Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Vvvv

Onshore .. From australia.. Dependent (spouse) visa


----------



## Becky26

Vvvv said:


> Onshore .. From australia.. Dependent (spouse) visa


Hi,

Thank you for your reply. So you have applied for 820 Partner (Provisional) Visa.
For onshore applications it can take upto 8 months for applicants who come from a high risk country, that's the standard processing time mentioned on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection website.

Here is a link to the webpage you might wanna have a look at:-
Family Visa Processing Times

I'm not sure how correct your migration agent is but onshore applications are very different compared to offshore applications. From my experience and research, you could get lucky and have your visa approved in 1 day or might have to wait upto 18 months. It all depends on your file and how busy things are at the Immigration office and who your case officer is.

This thread is for people who have applied for their 309/100 Partner Visas in India to the Australian High Commission in New Delhi 

Below is a link to another forum where you will find many people who have applied onshore like yourself:-
Visas and immigration - Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information

You might be able to find a lot more info on there compared to this thread.

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have any questions.
Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. So you have applied for 820 Partner (Provisional) Visa.
> For onshore applications it can take upto 8 months for applicants who come from a high risk country, that's the standard processing time mentioned on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection website.
> 
> Here is a link to the webpage you might wanna have a look at:-
> Family Visa Processing Times
> 
> I'm not sure how correct your migration agent is but onshore applications are very different compared to offshore applications. From my experience and research, you could get lucky and have your visa approved in 1 day or might have to wait upto 18 months. It all depends on your file and how busy things are at the Immigration office and who your case officer is.
> 
> This thread is for people who have applied for their 309/100 Partner Visas in India to the Australian High Commission in New Delhi
> 
> Below is a link to another forum where you will find many people who have applied onshore like yourself:-
> Visas and immigration - Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information
> 
> You might be able to find a lot more info on there compared to this thread.
> 
> Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have any questions.
> Good Luck.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
Howz everything going
It's good you busy nowdays with this forum work
Anyways did ya called up ahc?
Any answer u got ?


----------



## Vvvv

I m really confused ...everything is managed by my partner and lawyer ..they are in aust and i m in india now ..because i have to. Leave country after my lodgement of my case .as oer the requirements from immi ... But letter recieved by immi in subject it was mentioned dependent (spouse) visa ..
Today i have recievd email from lawyer that only in 8 weeks i will get visa from today ..
Filed case 5 th nov 2013 
And expecting to come medical 
For case officer ..in letter it was mentioned that you need to contact my lawyer to get and laywer will do further . 
Dnt know whats going on with my case .....
Poease, help me .. What kind of info i ask from lawyer
I have already asked him for TRN number .. And he said he has requested immi to get trn number ... 
confused confused confused confused 
Every day i m getting smthng new ....


----------



## Vvvv

But we havent married yet ..only we have got date from date ..further we need to get that date to extent ...


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey becky
> Howz everything going
> It's good you busy nowdays with this forum work
> Anyways did ya called up ahc?
> Any answer u got ?



Hey hey!!!

How are you?? So I sent my case officer an email today, requesting her for some information regarding my medicals. 
Didn't call AHC today. I was thinking that if saras and Bamborabi have already got their files in final queue, hopefully my number is gonna be next; as I am after Bamborabi according to DOL on the SS.

So I might wait for another week and see if there is any reply or any update from my CO regarding my file, otherwise I'm gonna have to call them.

Thanks fo checking up on me  
It feels good to know that people care.

Hows things with you? Any update from your side? When are you expecting your visa?

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Vvvv said:


> I m really confused ...everything is managed by my partner and lawyer ..they are in aust and i m in india now ..because i have to. Leave country after my lodgement of my case .as oer the requirements from immi ... But letter recieved by immi in subject it was mentioned dependent (spouse) visa ..
> Today i have recievd email from lawyer that only in 8 weeks i will get visa from today ..
> Filed case 5 th nov 2013
> And expecting to come medical
> For case officer ..in letter it was mentioned that you need to contact my lawyer to get and laywer will do further .
> Dnt know whats going on with my case .....
> Poease, help me .. What kind of info i ask from lawyer
> I have already asked him for TRN number .. And he said he has requested immi to get trn number ...
> confused confused confused confused
> Every day i m getting smthng new ....


Hang on! Why did you have to leave Australia if you applied for Onshore Partner Visa? You have to be in Australia in order to receive the Visa Grant.

Can you please clarify what subclass you have applied for? 
820 or 309?


Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Vvvv

On application it was mention dependent (spouse) visa aaplication... My previous visa was expired and for that i had to leave country unless i got smthing else .. 


i doubt its PMV visa 
Please help


----------



## Becky26

Vvvv said:


> On application it was mention dependent (spouse) visa aaplication... My previous visa was expired and for that i had to leave country unless i got smthing else ..
> 
> 
> i doubt its PMV visa
> Please help



I'm positive that it cannot be PMV as you cannot lodge the application for that visa in Australia.
Its mentioned in the info on this webpage.
http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm


You must have applied for Partner Visa 309/100 and then left the country.
Now you need to check and let me know what visa subclass you have applied for before I can provide you with information.

Is your agent in Australia registered with MARA- Migration Agents Registration Authority?

Look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Vvvv

I doubt .. Must be pmv ... That is y they are saying it will take 12 weeks ... 
Can u help me out how much time it takes .. 
Even in letter its not mentioned clearly fir subclass ...


----------



## Vvvv

Yes he is reg mara ..., immigration lawyer


----------



## Vvvv

Even for 309 subclass ... In immi web it is mentioned that it takes 5 mths ...


----------



## Becky26

Vvvv said:


> I doubt .. Must be pmv ... That is y they are saying it will take 12 weeks ...
> Can u help me out how much time it takes ..
> Even in letter its not mentioned clearly fir subclass ...



Do you have the Acknowledgement Letter from Immigration. You get this letter when you apply and pay for a visa application at the Immigration.

*Your Subclass will be on the Acknowledgement Letter. *

I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news but from my experience and the time I've spent on this forum and a few others, offshore visas for applicants from high risk countries take at least 6 months to process.

If its PMV then as well for applicants from High Risk countries, the standard processing time is 12 months not 12 weeks.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Vvvv

Dear thanks for ur effort but ...,lawyer is keep on. Saying that it will take. Only 12 weeks .. Also he asked me to book return ticket for late jan ..(but he said if required dates can be changed ) when i came back ... 
I m so stressed and confused .... 
Any how i have asked himfor trn number .. Lets c what he says ...i will update u and discuss further once he get back to me ....,


----------



## Becky26

Vvvv said:


> Dear thanks for ur effort but ...,lawyer is keep on. Saying that it will take. Only 12 weeks .. Also he asked me to book return ticket for late jan ..(but he said if required dates can be changed ) when i came back ...
> I m so stressed and confused ....
> Any how i have asked himfor trn number .. Lets c what he says ...i will update u and discuss further once he get back to me ....,



Good Luck to you. Feel free to ask any questions if you have 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Vvvv

I really need blessings ......


----------



## Nitu108

Vvvv said:


> Dear thanks for ur effort but ...,lawyer is keep on. Saying that it will take. Only 12 weeks .. Also he asked me to book return ticket for late jan ..(but he said if required dates can be changed ) when i came back ...
> I m so stressed and confused ....
> Any how i have asked himfor trn number .. Lets c what he says ...i will update u and discuss further once he get back to me ....,



Hi vvv,

Be even careful with advise from lawyers, re booking flights as they wont loose and cash ever, if you have to defer flights etc.

We have lost money on flight ticket that expired, so be careful..


----------



## Vvvv

Thanks dear .. For your reply .. I will take care .. But anyhow i knw i will loose money .. 
But if i get visa asap .. Then loosing money will not give me pain ...

At this stage i m stressed...


----------



## sis_bhav

Please help seniors,

My agent forwarded me the response of my CO just now.

My CO wants to have a brief discussion with me before sending my file for final checking and i have to call her day after tomorrow.

Please guide what should i prepare and what kind of questions will i be asked by my CO.


----------



## sis_bhav

Becky26 said:


> JOIN THE CLUB!!!!!
> I submitted my medicals on July 26th, 2013 and I haven't been contacted by my CO since then. It's been about 19 weeks so far. So you are not alone in this.
> We all belong to the "OUR CO IS LAZY/IGNORANT CLUB" LOL
> 
> No idea where or what is happening to my file. Just waiting.......
> 
> Let us know how you go.
> Good Luck to you.
> 
> Kind Regards.
> Becky



Hmmm..

They are really lazy but please check with ur CO as my CO requested chat with her before processing my file for final decision.She confirmed that my medical clear.

God knows what took so long that my file is still not placed in que.


----------



## nannu

*Hello, everyone*

Hello all you people, ...singh, manv, becky cute, kunrit, saras, preet, amaani, and all of you on this forum

How are you all?

Congratulations to those who got there visa.

Good luck to all those who are waiting. 


Cheers 

Nannu


----------



## cute1987

nannu said:


> Hello all you people, ...singh, manv, becky cute, kunrit, saras, preet, amaani, and all of you on this forum
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Congratulations to those who got there visa.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nannu


Hey Nannu,

I am fine and hope that you are also fine there...

How are you… and how is your life going at Australia?

Thank you very much for your sweet remembrance mate...

Cheers

cute1987


----------



## binioz

*309 visa or 189 independent visa?*

Experts pls suggest!!

I received my 189 independent visa and after our marriage (mar'14), for my wife i'm planning to apply EITHER spouse visa subclass 309 OR 189 independent visa.

*Scenario 1 (spouse visa subclass 309)*
1. 309 visa is also known as temporary partner visa and cost for 309 visa is 3085 AUD. 
2. I agree that temporary partner visa 309 and permanent partner visa 100 have same work rights in Australia. But in other forum, I read that employers are not willing to take risk with temporary partner visa 309. It states as -
<< In the eyes of employers, there might be some risk with the 309 visa. If the relationship breaks down, and the sponsor withdraws their support, you would not be eligible for your permanent visa, and the employer would lose you. >>
3. Time frame to get temporary partner visa is around 8-9 months and after getting temporary partner visa 309 there wont be much peace of mind in terms of getting work (in case employers are keen on taking ONLY permanent partner visa candidates)

*Scenario 2 (189 independent visa)*
1. My to-be-wife is of same skills as mine (software engineer) so I can apply for 189 independent visa; cost of 189 visa is 3520 AUD.
2. Since it is permanent visa she will not face any problem from employers.
3. Time frame to get 189 visa is max 10-12 months (if all your documentation and IELTS is in place)

So, experts pls suggest. Which one is feasible? My main worry is ONLY for getting work. Can anyone kindly let me know do employers treat temporary partner visa and permanent partner visa, as one in terms of giving them the job offers. If employers are only keen on permanent partner visa then it would waste of time and money if I apply for 309 visa for my wife.

If anyone in this type if situation pls enlighten me. Thanks !!


----------



## sweet83

Hi
I am new to this forum. 
Dol 9 sep 2013
Got knowledge 16 sep 2013 with medical required. 
Done madical on 29 oct 2013
till now I did not hear anything from AHC I am bit worried about my pcc I done pcc on 10sep 2013 I guess I need to re apply bcos as per my guess I grant visa in march .my question is this my pcc expired on march? As per me its valid till one year that means 10sep 2014.am I right or wrong? Pls help me guys


----------



## tuty_richard

cute1987 said:


> *SS users Waiting List for Visa Grant as per their file DOQ...*
> *Last Visa Grant to None in 98, Piranha2004 in 100 and Shilga in 105 days from the File DOQ*
> 
> *01* ... *Nitu108* ........... *107*
> *02* ... *Bm05* ............... *94*
> *03* ... *Augu2013* ......... *83*
> *04* ... *Kulfi* ................. *82*
> *05* ... *ABS369* ............ *82*
> *06* ... *PUH* ................. *81*
> *07* ... *Zoya13* ............ *80*
> *08* ... *Cute1987* ......... *76*
> *09* ... *Vvgodbole* ........ *74*
> *10* ... *Tapanp* ............. *74*
> *11* ... *Badshah* ........... *66*
> *12* ... *Anil2k6* ............. *60*
> *13* ... *Kunrit* ............... *54*
> *14* ... *Anu* .................. *54*
> *15* ... *Sheob1* ............. *46*
> *16* ... *Nehakausar12* ... *42*
> *17* ... *Sreej-Raz* .......... *21*
> *18* ... *Bamborabi* ........ *21*
> *19* ... * Saras712* .......... *03*
> 
> *SS Users waiting for their file Queue Date as per file DOL...*
> *Dan85, Amaani Singh, Sarita Baral, Sis_bhav, Sneha.Chavan, Becky26, Jap, a, TVSReddy and Tuti_richard*
> 
> *SS Users waiting for their CO Allocation as per file DOL...*
> *Manpreetsingh, Detonator1961, HappyDiwali, Pooghi, Akshay.shah, Araichura, Rob and Parul Ahuja*
> 
> *SS Users not active since long back… *
> *Hkj, Geeth, Sony, Coolsid, Snell, Ria, Leo, Jayeshkumar, MrsRana and AMJ*
> 
> * WISH YOU ALL "BEST OF LUCK" ​*


Hi Guys,

Thanks for all of your efforts in updating the SS and tracking it. I just track my application status by just logging to this forum and seeing status update of the other members who applied before me. I am in US and my wife is in Australia we decided to move Aussie I have applied though a migration agent in Chennai. I did my Medicals in September and no updates from that. I just look through this forum at least once a week to see the current status of AHC. This group gives me hope I may get visa one day. Once again thanks for all the active participants who keep this thread active and more informative. Good luck to all who are waiting for Visa grant to start a wonderful 2014 in Aussie. 

Regards,
Richard


----------



## kunrit

nannu said:


> Hello all you people, ...singh, manv, becky cute, kunrit, saras, preet, amaani, and all of you on this forum
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Congratulations to those who got there visa.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nannu


Hey Nannu!! How are you doing?? good to see you back here 

Hope Aus is treating you well.


----------



## Becky26

nannu said:


> Hello all you people, ...singh, manv, becky cute, kunrit, saras, preet, amaani, and all of you on this forum
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Congratulations to those who got there visa.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nannu


Hey nannu!!!!

How are you?? Good to hear from you 
How are you settling in Australia?

I am good. Still in the same situation as I was when you got your visa approved. Have't heard anything from my CO yet. Its been 19 weeks now.

Hope you are having a wonderful time 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hi
> I am new to this forum.
> Dol 9 sep 2013
> Got knowledge 16 sep 2013 with medical required.
> Done madical on 29 oct 2013
> till now I did not hear anything from AHC I am bit worried about my pcc I done pcc on 10sep 2013 I guess I need to re apply bcos as per my guess I grant visa in march .my question is this my pcc expired on march? As per me its valid till one year that means 10sep 2014.am I right or wrong? Pls help me guys


Hey there!

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
You have come to the right place to find information regarding Partner Visa. 

You can update us with your visa application details so I can update them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission work. Let us know when your file moves along in this process.

You can fill in the form in the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT...HENEA/viewform


Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. We will try to help you as much as we can.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tuty_richard said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all of your efforts in updating the SS and tracking it. I just track my application status by just logging to this forum and seeing status update of the other members who applied before me. I am in US and my wife is in Australia we decided to move Aussie I have applied though a migration agent in Chennai. I did my Medicals in September and no updates from that. I just look through this forum at least once a week to see the current status of AHC. This group gives me hope I may get visa one day. Once again thanks for all the active participants who keep this thread active and more informative. Good luck to all who are waiting for Visa grant to start a wonderful 2014 in Aussie.
> 
> Regards,
> Richard



Hey there!

How are you?
Don't worry we are in the same boat. I got my medicals done on July 26 and haven't heard anything from AHC since then.

Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Hey sweet83,

I forgot to answer your question you asked in your previous post. 
No PCC from any country is valid for 12 months and so are the medicals, you don't have to worry about that. And majority of the cases are aproved in maximum 7-8 months time frame. So fingers crossed and keep praying 

If you don't mind it would be great if I could have the following details so I can add you to our SpreadSheet:-

Location where you applied for the Visa?;
If you have been assigned a CO; and 
If you have been assigned a CO, What is your CO code?

These details will help many others 
Thank you so much.
I look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tuty_richard

Becky26 said:


> Hey there!
> 
> How are you?
> Would you please be able to let us know of the date when you got the medicals done. That would be great so that I can update your details in the SS.
> 
> Thanks for your help and good luck.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

How are you?
Its going good since my wife joined me in US for this holiday season. I have done my medicals on 12/09/2013 in New York. Its updated in the SS. I will keep posting if I get any updates from my Migration agent. Thanks for your support in updating SS and keeping this thread more active.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## Becky26

tuty_richard said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> How are you?
> Its going good since my wife joined me in US for this holiday season. I have done my medicals on 12/09/2013 in New York. Its updated in the SS. I will keep posting if I get any updates from my Migration agent. Thanks for your support in updating SS and keeping this thread more active.
> 
> Regards,
> Richard


Hey Richard,

I'm good, thanks for asking.
Thanks for your reply. I saw that your details are updated.
Yeah, keep us posted with your processing.

Good Luck and thanks again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

sweet83 said:


> Hi
> I am new to this forum.
> Dol 9 sep 2013
> Got knowledge 16 sep 2013 with medical required.
> Done madical on 29 oct 2013
> till now I did not hear anything from AHC I am bit worried about my pcc I done pcc on 10sep 2013 I guess I need to re apply bcos as per my guess I grant visa in march .my question is this my pcc expired on march? As per me its valid till one year that means 10sep 2014.am I right or wrong? Pls help me guys





Becky26 said:


> Hey sweet83,
> 
> I forgot to answer your question you asked in your previous post.
> No PCC from any country is valid for 12 months and so are the medicals, you don't have to worry about that. And majority of the cases are aproved in maximum 7-8 months time frame. So fingers crossed and keep praying
> 
> If you don't mind it would be great if I could have the following details so I can add you to our SpreadSheet:-
> 
> Location where you applied for the Visa?;
> If you have been assigned a CO; and
> If you have been assigned a CO, What is your CO code?
> 
> These details will help many others
> Thank you so much.
> I look forward to your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky 
thank you so much for ur quick reply regarding my question. 
I submitted my file in delhi on 9 sep 2013
acknowledgement letter got on 16 sep 2013 with medical required list
I dont have any idea but in that letter bottom side one name snowed the name was monica bidani position no 6 might be she is my co .....but not sure on this bcos afterword I did not here anything from AHC ....I done my medical on October. ..pcc also ready in my hand whenever they ask I submit at same time frame. ..


----------



## singh_26

*Hello All*



nannu said:


> Hello all you people, ...singh, manv, becky cute, kunrit, saras, preet, amaani, and all of you on this forum
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Congratulations to those who got there visa.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nannu


Hi Nannu and all my forum friends. Good to see nannu post on this forum again.hope with our forum lucky charm nannu post we will hear some good news of visa grants tomorrow . And thanks to cute saras and becky for doing ss spreadsheet task. Good work guys. Best of luck to all of you.

Regards,
Singh_26
:tea:


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hi becky
> thank you so much for ur quick reply regarding my question.
> I submitted my file in delhi on 9 sep 2013
> acknowledgement letter got on 16 sep 2013 with medical required list
> I dont have any idea but in that letter bottom side one name snowed the name was monica bidani position no 6 might be she is my co .....but not sure on this bcos afterword I did not here anything from AHC ....I done my medical on October. ..pcc also ready in my hand whenever they ask I submit at same time frame. ..



Hi sweet83,

Thanks so much for your reply.
And yes that is your CO. I got the same kind of email from mine and its been since July 24th when I heard the last time from mine.

Hopefully you'll hear something soon.
Thanks again and good luck to you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

sweet83 said:


> Hi becky
> thank you so much for ur quick reply regarding my question.
> I submitted my file in delhi on 9 sep 2013
> acknowledgement letter got on 16 sep 2013 with medical required list
> I dont have any idea but in that letter bottom side one name snowed the name was monica bidani position no 6 might be she is my co .....but not sure on this bcos afterword I did not here anything from AHC ....I done my medical on October. ..pcc also ready in my hand whenever they ask I submit at same time frame. ..


One more question when they contact me again for additional documents? U have any idea ?.....I am feeling very low I miss my husband very much willing to join him asap..


----------



## cute1987

sis_bhav said:


> Please help seniors,
> 
> My agent forwarded me the response of my CO just now.
> 
> My CO wants to have a brief discussion with me before sending my file for final checking and i have to call her day after tomorrow.
> 
> Please guide what should i prepare and what kind of questions will i be asked by my CO.



Hi Sis_bhav,

Happy to know that your file is very near to its queue date…

Usually CO’s prefer to have a brief talk with visa applicants either prior to requesting for additional documents or placing file in queue for final decision...

Before your conversation with the CO:
1. Have a look on all documents you have submitted to the AHC...
2. Thoroughly study affidavit of relationships of you and your hubby...
3. Remember all important *dates and places* name of your first meeting, engagement, marriage, honeymoon etc...

Hope that helps!

Cute1987


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> One more question when they contact me again for additional documents? U have any idea ?.....I am feeling very low I miss my husband very much willing to join him asap..


Hey!

Your CO will contact you for additional documents when or if she thinks she will need those "additional documents". 
I cannot say how long that'll take but all I can say is wait and have patience.

I very much know how you feel. It is not easy, but this is a battle that will win us the togetherness with our partners forever; "The Happy Ever After" I should say.

Things like these are one of the gazillion challenges that we might have to face in the future. They only make us stronger.

So hold on and be positve. And yeah! Don't forget to Pray 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

sis_bhav said:


> Please help seniors,
> 
> My agent forwarded me the response of my CO just now.
> 
> My CO wants to have a brief discussion with me before sending my file for final checking and i have to call her day after tomorrow.
> 
> Please guide what should i prepare and what kind of questions will i be asked by my CO.



They will ask question related to each other.Like Husband's work,qualification,where he works etc to wife....and to husband about....wife's address,work if she working,qualification....My Co ring and ask this sort of question.....
Hope this may help.


----------



## saras712

nannu said:


> Hello all you people, ...singh, manv, becky cute, kunrit, saras, preet, amaani, and all of you on this forum
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Congratulations to those who got there visa.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nannu


Hi Nannu

How u settling in Down Under Country- Australia?We all trying to keep forum alive.
Good to hear from you.


----------



## prisuda

binioz said:


> Experts pls suggest!!
> 
> I received my 189 independent visa and after our marriage (mar'14), for my wife i'm planning to apply EITHER spouse visa subclass 309 OR 189 independent visa.
> 
> *Scenario 1 (spouse visa subclass 309)*
> 1. 309 visa is also known as temporary partner visa and cost for 309 visa is 3085 AUD.
> 2. I agree that temporary partner visa 309 and permanent partner visa 100 have same work rights in Australia. But in other forum, I read that employers are not willing to take risk with temporary partner visa 309. It states as -
> << In the eyes of employers, there might be some risk with the 309 visa. If the relationship breaks down, and the sponsor withdraws their support, you would not be eligible for your permanent visa, and the employer would lose you. >>
> 3. Time frame to get temporary partner visa is around 8-9 months and after getting temporary partner visa 309 there wont be much peace of mind in terms of getting work (in case employers are keen on taking ONLY permanent partner visa candidates)
> 
> *Scenario 2 (189 independent visa)*
> 1. My to-be-wife is of same skills as mine (software engineer) so I can apply for 189 independent visa; cost of 189 visa is 3520 AUD.
> 2. Since it is permanent visa she will not face any problem from employers.
> 3. Time frame to get 189 visa is max 10-12 months (if all your documentation and IELTS is in place)
> 
> So, experts pls suggest. Which one is feasible? My main worry is ONLY for getting work. Can anyone kindly let me know do employers treat temporary partner visa and permanent partner visa, as one in terms of giving them the job offers. If employers are only keen on permanent partner visa then it would waste of time and money if I apply for 309 visa for my wife.
> 
> If anyone in this type if situation pls enlighten me. Thanks !!


Hey, 

I am unsure about 189 Visa but I am currently on my temp 309 visa and I didn't really find much difficulty finding a job here.I had also worked in India as an software engineer,before getting married and relocating here. As far as I have known, the employers are much worried about the skills you posses and if you have the rights to work in Australia. So it depends on your decision.
But do ask others opinions too, this is just mine.
Hope this helps. All the best !


----------



## saras712

prisuda said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am unsure about 189 Visa but I am currently on my temp 309 visa and I didn't really find much difficulty finding a job here.I had also worked in India as an software engineer,before getting married and relocating here. As far as I have known, the employers are much worried about the skills you posses and if you have the rights to work in Australia. So it depends on your decision.
> But do ask others opinions too, this is just mine.
> Hope this helps. All the best !


Hi Prisuda

I am here from 8 years. What I went through I will explain. In India,if you are civil engineer...you are doing all the work from drafting of plan,estimation,contract management,project management and site supervision.If you put this all skill in CV you will not get chance.Because they cant believe one person have hands on experience and skill in each part of the field. If you have experience in road construction as civil engineer they will not prefer you for bridge or rail construction as civil engineer


Moreover Soft skill have higher weight over technical skill.Say in interview they will not ask u more about technical question but about organization skill,communication skill and about your self as team player or working on your own. In my case neither any of my work place nor my any known (Friend and brother) was ever ask for any degree certificate.

In short They too precise over their position or role.If they will not get the candidate they keep re advertising the position. It will take time but nothing impossible

If you are software engineer,you worked on several programming languages.You have to change cv according to job and focus more on the requirement of the job. Follow up by making folder of that job company...easy to keep in mind that what job with what skill u have applied.

On CV never put birth date,gender,marital status or any other detail. Only full name,contact detail, qualification,experience,skills and if u have any refree or referee can available on request.


Hope this information get u a job


----------



## prisuda

saras712 said:


> Hi Prisuda
> 
> I am here from 8 years. What I went through I will explain. In India,if you are civil engineer...you are doing all the work from drafting of plan,estimation,contract management,project management and site supervision.If you put this all skill in CV you will not get chance.Because they cant believe one person have hands on experience and skill in each part of the field. If you have experience in road construction as civil engineer they will not prefer you for bridge or rail construction as civil engineer
> 
> 
> Moreover Soft skill have higher weight over technical skill.Say in interview they will not ask u more about technical question but about organization skill,communication skill and about your self as team player or working on your own. In my case neither any of my work place nor my any known (Friend and brother) was ever ask for any degree certificate.
> 
> In short They too precise over their position or role.If they will not get the candidate they keep re advertising the position. It will take time but nothing impossible
> 
> If you are software engineer,you worked on several programming languages.You have to change cv according to job and focus more on the requirement of the job. Follow up by making folder of that job company...easy to keep in mind that what job with what skill u have applied.
> 
> On CV never put birth date,gender,marital status or any other detail. Only full name,contact detail, qualification,experience,skills and if u have any refree or referee can available on request.
> 
> 
> Hope this information get u a job


Hi, 

Thanks loads for the information provided. Will keep it in mind. But I am already in a job here in aus, and luckily got a job within 3 months of my search. Its been a year in the job now. My husband helped me a lot while I was searching for a job here, as he has also been in Aus for about 8 years now  So it had been a bit easy with his guidance. 
But the details you have given is pretty much what these people expect , so thanks for that. 
One more thing. My VEVO was giving me trouble logging in, and I dialed the department and found out that my PR has been granted!!!  I am really happy and all the best to all people waiting for their respective visas! It took them just 16 days to take a decision on my visa it seems  That was pretty quick ! 
Once more all the very best to everyone ! 
Becky, you'll certainly receive good news very soon  Will pray for everyone here! 
Thanks


----------



## kunrit

prisuda said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks loads for the information provided. Will keep it in mind. But I am already in a job here in aus, and luckily got a job within 3 months of my search. Its been a year in the job now. My husband helped me a lot while I was searching for a job here, as he has also been in Aus for about 8 years now  So it had been a bit easy with his guidance.
> But the details you have given is pretty much what these people expect , so thanks for that.
> One more thing. My VEVO was giving me trouble logging in, and I dialed the department and found out that my PR has been granted!!!  I am really happy and all the best to all people waiting for their respective visas! It took them just 16 days to take a decision on my visa it seems  That was pretty quick !
> Once more all the very best to everyone !
> Becky, you'll certainly receive good news very soon  Will pray for everyone here!
> Thanks


Congrats Prisuda!! Have a great life ahead.


----------



## sis_bhav

cute1987 said:


> Hi Sis_bhav,
> 
> Happy to know that your file is very near to its queue date…
> 
> Usually CO’s prefer to have a brief talk with visa applicants either prior to requesting for additional documents or placing file in queue for final decision...
> 
> Before your conversation with the CO:
> 1. Have a look on all documents you have submitted to the AHC...
> 2. Thoroughly study affidavit of relationships of you and your hubby...
> 3. Remember all important *dates and places* name of your first meeting, engagement, marriage, honeymoon etc...
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Cute1987


Thanks Cute for your swift reply.God bless!

I understand that CO prefer a talk with applicant but are there any chances that they may reject grant of visa basis this conversion?


regards.


----------



## sis_bhav

prisuda said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks loads for the information provided. Will keep it in mind. But I am already in a job here in aus, and luckily got a job within 3 months of my search. Its been a year in the job now. My husband helped me a lot while I was searching for a job here, as he has also been in Aus for about 8 years now  So it had been a bit easy with his guidance.
> But the details you have given is pretty much what these people expect , so thanks for that.
> One more thing. My VEVO was giving me trouble logging in, and I dialed the department and found out that my PR has been granted!!!  I am really happy and all the best to all people waiting for their respective visas! It took them just 16 days to take a decision on my visa it seems  That was pretty quick !
> Once more all the very best to everyone !
> Becky, you'll certainly receive good news very soon  Will pray for everyone here!
> Thanks


Congrats


----------



## sis_bhav

saras712 said:


> They will ask question related to each other.Like Husband's work,qualification,where he works etc to wife....and to husband about....wife's address,work if she working,qualification....My Co ring and ask this sort of question.....
> Hope this may help.


Many Thanks Saras712.


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Hey sweet83,
> 
> I forgot to answer your question you asked in your previous post.
> No PCC from any country is valid for 12 months and so are the medicals, you don't have to worry about that. And majority of the cases are aproved in maximum 7-8 months time frame. So fingers crossed and keep praying
> 
> If you don't mind it would be great if I could have the following details so I can add you to our SpreadSheet:-
> 
> Location where you applied for the Visa?;
> If you have been assigned a CO; and
> If you have been assigned a CO, What is your CO code?
> 
> These details will help many others
> Thank you so much.
> I look forward to your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
nice to here from you kind words...its give me positive approach towards life.....its really a tuff time to all of us who r separated by there beloved one's. ...keep faith in god ...this is a testing time and we all win in this...at the other hand I guess they will contact me arround 15 jan2014 ....july onward procedures change...and also average processing time from AHC..now the time frames is 8 to 11 months its really a bad news for all of us 
gud luck
warm regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

sis_bhav said:


> Thanks Cute for your swift reply.God bless!
> 
> I understand that CO prefer a talk with applicant but are there any chances that they may reject grant of visa basis this conversion?
> 
> 
> regards.


Hey 
just relaxed don't think negative. ..They won't reject on this basis but if ur answers vary from ur mentioned data may be process delayed and they inquired more about it so when u talked ur co regarding this be careful and give answers in properly manner. ...stay clam and cool by mind ...
all the best 
keep faith in god ...all is well gonna soon

regards sweet83


----------



## saras712

sweet83 said:


> Hey
> just relaxed don't think negative. ..They won't reject on this basis but if ur answers vary from ur mentioned data may be process delayed and they inquired more about it so when u talked ur co regarding this be careful and give answers in properly manner. ...stay clam and cool by mind ...
> all the best
> keep faith in god ...all is well gonna soon
> 
> regards sweet83



Dont need to worry.I made mistake when I was asked the address where my wife currently lives I mentioned the address where I used to live before I came here.I did not realize but wife picked it up after finishing the call but still Co placed file in queue.

Still be care ful when u answer.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations *



prisuda said:


> One more thing. My VEVO was giving me trouble logging in, and I dialed the department and found out that my PR has been granted!!!  I am really happy and all the best to all people waiting for their respective visas! It took them just 16 days to take a decision on my visa it seems  That was pretty quick !
> Once more all the very best to everyone !
> Becky, you'll certainly receive good news very soon  Will pray for everyone here!
> Thanks



Heey Priya!!!!

Heartiest Congratulations to you on your PR. You are very lucky your application got approve so quick.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Thank you so much for helping me with your advice at the time when I needed it the most. 
I wish you an amazing life with your partner. Have a great time.
God Bless You!
And wish you a Merry Christmas 
:wreath::wreath::wreath::wreath::wreath: :tree::tree::tree::tree:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> nice to here from you kind words...its give me positive approach towards life.....its really a tuff time to all of us who r separated by there beloved one's. ...keep faith in god ...this is a testing time and we all win in this...at the other hand I guess they will contact me arround 15 jan2014 ....july onward procedures change...and also average processing time from AHC..now the time frames is 8 to 11 months its really a bad news for all of us
> gud luck
> warm regards
> sweet83



Hey sweet83,

I know! The processing time keeps going up and so are the visa fees 
All we can do is wait. Its upto us how we would like to spend our waiting period. Thinking about the visa all day everyday is definitely not gonna help you. It'll depress you more and more.
What I suggest is do something you like, like a hobby, keep yourself busy, watch movies 

Hope this helps. Once your visa is granted you will forget about all this trouble and pain you had to go through. Its all a matter of time. As we all know "Patience Pays"

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Hey guys!

Hope everyone is well. And enjoying the week.
I have marked the following members as Inactive on the SS. If you guys have come across any recent post from any of these people, please do let me know so I can mark them as active.

*Here are the names:-
Sony (225)
Leo (207)
Jayeshkumar (189)
MrsRana (181)*

None of there members have updated their visa info apart from the DOL.

Let me know if you anyone has update on these people.
Thanks for your help. Have a nice day.

Kind Regards,
Becky






_________________________________________________
*https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform*


----------



## aks_2230

*Visa granted*

Hi guys 

Wanted to share that my fiancée was granted the PMV visa today. 

Below are the relevant dates 

DOL 28th May
DOQ 29th August 
Visa grant date 3rd Dec. 

The sheet really helped in predicting a date for the visa grant, we are very happy . 
Thanks all for the good work in forum.


----------



## Nitu108

aks_2230 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Wanted to share that my fiancée was granted the PMV visa today.
> 
> Below are the relevant dates
> 
> DOL 28th May
> DOQ 29th August
> Visa grant date 3rd Dec.
> 
> The sheet really helped in predicting a date for the visa grant, we are very happy .
> Thanks all for the good work in forum.



Congratulations
We also are waiting on our PMV. 

Before granting the Visa did they phone?

Regards


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



aks_2230 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Wanted to share that my fiancée was granted the PMV visa today.
> 
> Below are the relevant dates
> 
> DOL 28th May
> DOQ 29th August
> Visa grant date 3rd Dec.
> 
> The sheet really helped in predicting a date for the visa grant, we are very happy .
> Thanks all for the good work in forum.


lane: *Congratulations to you both... wish you a happy life at Australia... *:cheer2:


----------



## cute1987

Nitu108 said:


> Congratulations
> We also are waiting on our PMV.
> 
> Before granting the Visa did they phone?
> 
> Regards


*Can you re-check your file Queue date...? *


----------



## aks_2230

Nitu108 said:


> Congratulations
> We also are waiting on our PMV.
> 
> Before granting the Visa did they phone?
> 
> Regards


No, 
They didn't call, only call my fiancee received was before placing the file in queue. Just general questions.


----------



## Becky26

aks_2230 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Wanted to share that my fiancée was granted the PMV visa today.
> 
> Below are the relevant dates
> 
> DOL 28th May
> DOQ 29th August
> Visa grant date 3rd Dec.
> 
> The sheet really helped in predicting a date for the visa grant, we are very happy .
> Thanks all for the good work in forum.


Congratulations guys!
Hope you have a lovely wedding and an amazing married life ahead.
:drum::drum::drum::drum::drum: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## saras712

aks_2230 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Wanted to share that my fiancée was granted the PMV visa today.
> 
> Below are the relevant dates
> 
> DOL 28th May
> DOQ 29th August
> Visa grant date 3rd Dec.
> 
> The sheet really helped in predicting a date for the visa grant, we are very happy .
> Thanks all for the good work in forum.



Congrets.....:tea::tea::tea::tea:


----------



## zoya13

its been 81days (file queued for decision). *sigh*.....hope visa comes soon...sometimes feel too low to look at the calender ...


----------



## Amaanisingh

As per ss i noticed my co never takes much time to final queue the file but why this time..;(


----------



## Piranha2004

Just deviating from the topic:

Just booked the wifes ticket with Singapore airlines for Dec 24th. Our allowance is 40 kg. Has anybody had any luck in trying to get this limit increased? I was going to give them a call to see if they could add an extra 5 or 10 kg.


----------



## Nitu108

Piranha2004 said:


> Just deviating from the topic:
> 
> Just booked the wifes ticket with Singapore airlines for Dec 24th. Our allowance is 40 kg. Has anybody had any luck in trying to get this limit increased? I was going to give them a call to see if they could add an extra 5 or 10 kg.



The 40 kgs allowance is in the cost of your ticket cost, once you exceed that you must pay per kg excess baggage.

Regards


----------



## sweet83

cute1987 said:


> lane: *Congratulations to you both... wish you a happy life at Australia... *:cheer2:


Congratulations .


----------



## Amaanisingh

It's just a suggestion for ss 
There should be one another category for subclass 309/100
It can help to know timeframe ..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey becky
You got any reply for your email or not??


----------



## cute1987

*SS users waiting for their Queue Date...*



Amaanisingh said:


> As per ss i noticed my co never takes much time to final queue the file but why this time..;(


Hey Amaanisingh,

Be cool... try to understand the following statistics:

SS users waiting for their file Queue Date (Days since DOL):
Amaansingh (160), Sarita Baral (158), Sis_bhav (157), Sneha.Chavan (143), Becky26 (133), Jap (133), a (125), TVSReddy (97), Tuti_richard (96), Sweet83 (84) and a delayed case of Dan85 (181)...

It is crystal clear from the above statistics that Amaanisingh, Becky26 and some others files can be placed in queue for final decision in this week... 

With regards,

cute1987


----------



## cute1987

aks_2230 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Wanted to share that my fiancée was granted the PMV visa today.
> 
> Below are the relevant dates
> 
> DOL 28th May
> DOQ 29th August
> Visa grant date 3rd Dec.
> 
> The sheet really helped in predicting a date for the visa grant, we are very happy .
> Thanks all for the good work in forum.





sweet83 said:


> Congratulations .


Hey Sweet83,

Fiancée of aks_2230 got her PMV Visa today; not me mate...

cute1987


----------



## Amaanisingh

cute1987 said:


> Hey Amaanisingh,
> 
> Be cool... try to understand the following statistics:
> 
> SS users waiting for their file Queue Date (Days since DOL):
> Amaansingh (160), Sarita Baral (158), Sis_bhav (157), Sneha.Chavan (143), Becky26 (133), Jap (133), a (125), TVSReddy (97), Tuti_richard (96), Sweet83 (84) and a delayed case of Dan85 (181)...
> 
> It is crystal clear from the above statistics that Amaanisingh, Becky26 and some others files can be placed in queue for final decision in this week...
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987



Oh cute ... I never saw this view of stats..
Thank you for new hope...
And oh um so eagerly waitin for final queue...


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey becky
> You got any reply for your email or not??



Heeeeey Amaani!

How are you buddy?
No, nothing from AHC yet 

Don't know what the future holds. 

Feel very low sometimes thinking that will I be able to celebrate our 1st Wedding Anniversary together or not, at this speed of AHC visa processing. Our Wedding Anniversary is on March 8th.

Now God only knows what's going to happen.

I really wonder why this visa processing procedure had to change only after I applied for my visa. Makes me wanna cry :behindsofa::behindsofa:

Thanks for checking up on me. It means a lot. I will keep you posted how things go.

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> Hey Amaanisingh,
> 
> Be cool... try to understand the following statistics:
> 
> SS users waiting for their file Queue Date (Days since DOL):
> Amaansingh (160), Sarita Baral (158), Sis_bhav (157), Sneha.Chavan (143), Becky26 (133), Jap (133), a (125), TVSReddy (97), Tuti_richard (96), Sweet83 (84) and a delayed case of Dan85 (181)...
> 
> It is crystal clear from the above statistics that Amaanisingh, Becky26 and some others files can be placed in queue for final decision in this week...
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987


I just hope what you said in your post comes true. I'm holding on by a thread.
Don't know what to hope for and what to expect. Cause my CO is somehow too busy to reply to my emails.

One thing is for sure, by the end of all this visa processing, I'm gonna end up with super High Blood Pressure. Thanks to the AHC and my not so co-operating CO.

Good Luck guys! Keep up posted with your processing if you hear anything.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Only 1 grant today. Hoping for a more productive and much more happier day tomorrow.
Jesus Christ! Please shower your blessings on us 

ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## sweet83

cute1987 said:


> Hey Sweet83,
> 
> Fiancée of aks_2230 got her PMV Visa today; not me mate...
> 
> cute1987


Hey cute 
Ooops but anyway take it as advance..

warm regards 
sweet83


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Heeeeey Amaani!
> 
> How are you buddy?
> No, nothing from AHC yet
> 
> Don't know what the future holds.
> 
> Feel very low sometimes thinking that will I be able to celebrate our 1st Wedding Anniversary together or not, at this speed of AHC visa processing. Our Wedding Anniversary is on March 8th.
> 
> Now God only knows what's going to happen.
> 
> I really wonder why this visa processing procedure had to change only after I applied for my visa. Makes me wanna cry :behindsofa::behindsofa:
> 
> Thanks for checking up on me. It means a lot. I will keep you posted how things go.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Becky


Hey becky 
Don't worry we both will get our visas before march.. God can't be so harsh on us..
We are just asking to be with the one who is already ours....We don't need to beg anyone ... We deserve that every right to be together and god is just working on that..Have rock strong faith ...
When we think positive ... Positive happens
If our aura is full of faith and positivity we attract happy things... 
I know we will definately get it ..

Just a suggestion
Read this book
A very good person who have rigid faith on god suggested this to me
Its BELIEVE IN THE GOD WHO BELIEVES IN YOU
BY ROBERT H.SCHULLER
You will be totally out of negative thots ...
Try it if u can..


Lotsss of blessings and always there for you
Amaani


----------



## Amaanisingh

nannu said:


> Hello all you people, ...singh, manv, becky cute, kunrit, saras, preet, amaani, and all of you on this forum
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Congratulations to those who got there visa.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nannu



Hey nannu
How are you gurl..
Howz oz land treating you?
Is it worth dat all wait and tension we going through?
Anyways have a great life
God bless you..


----------



## ruchimadan

hi am new to this forum can anyone update the SS on my behalf or can let me know how to do it..


----------



## Amaanisingh

ruchimadan said:


> hi am new to this forum can anyone update the SS on my behalf or can let me know how to do it..


Hey ruchi 
Welcome dear
Here is the link
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Update your details here..


----------



## ruchimadan

*ruchimadan*

Thanks Amaani Singh will do it right away


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome*



ruchimadan said:


> hi am new to this forum can anyone update the SS on my behalf or can let me know how to do it..


Hey there!

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can update them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission work.
You can fill in the form in the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT...HENEA/viewform

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. We will try to help you as much as we can.
Good Luck with your visa processing

Look forward to your reply.
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey becky
> Don't worry we both will get our visas before march.. God can't be so harsh on us..
> We are just asking to be with the one who is already ours....We don't need to beg anyone ... We deserve that every right to be together and god is just working on that..Have rock strong faith ...
> When we think positive ... Positive happens
> If our aura is full of faith and positivity we attract happy things...
> I know we will definately get it ..
> 
> Just a suggestion
> Read this book
> A very good person who have rigid faith on god suggested this to me
> Its BELIEVE IN THE GOD WHO BELIEVES IN YOU
> BY ROBERT H.SCHULLER
> You will be totally out of negative thots ...
> Try it if u can..
> 
> 
> Lotsss of blessings and always there for you
> Amaani



Hey!!

Thanks for suggesting the name of this book. Sounds like it will do me good. I need to stay positive and focused that this is only a tiny hurdle that is in front of me and my husband.

And you are absolutely right. We have the right to be with our husbands. 
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: this week will bring happy news for you, me and all the others who are in this limbo situation like us.

Thanks again. Good to know that someone cares even in the virtual world.
God Bless You! and Good Luck to you 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Just a suggestion
> Read this book
> A very good person who have rigid faith on god suggested this to me
> Its BELIEVE IN THE GOD WHO BELIEVES IN YOU
> BY ROBERT H.SCHULLER
> You will be totally out of negative thots ...
> Try it if u can..


Hey,

I just googled this book and found a copy of it on google store. Started reading it and found it so good that I couldn't stop myself from placing an order for it's hard copy to buy it online from rediff.com book store.

Thanks a lot!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ruchimadan

thanks becky for ur help

DOL: 16th july 2013
asked for medicals on 6th nov 2013
medicals done on 7th nov 2013
addl doc required asked on 29th nov 
submitted on 2nd dec
waiting for file to move for final decision


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> Thanks for suggesting the name of this book. Sounds like it will do me good. I need to stay positive and focused that this is only a tiny hurdle that is in front of me and my husband.
> 
> And you are absolutely right. We have the right to be with our husbands.
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: this week will bring happy news for you, me and all the others who are in this limbo situation like us.
> 
> Thanks again. Good to know that someone cares even in the virtual world.
> God Bless You! and Good Luck to you
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Yes becky i have high hopes that we will get answer this week..
And it's good u liked the book
Hope it helps you..

Good luck 
Take care


----------



## Becky26

ruchimadan said:


> thanks becky for ur help
> 
> DOL: 16th july 2013
> asked for medicals on 6th nov 2013
> medicals done on 7th nov 2013
> addl doc required asked on 29th nov
> submitted on 2nd dec
> waiting for file to move for final decision



Hey ruchi,

Thanks for your reply. I have updated your details in the SS.
Are you also able to tell me:-
where you applied for the visa; and
what is your CO code.

Look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ruchimadan

Becky26 said:


> Hey ruchi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have updated your details in the SS.
> Are you also able to tell me:-
> where you applied for the visa; and
> what is your CO code.
> 
> Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Dear becky thanks for your support. 
I have applied from VFs Chandigarh
I dont know her code but my Co is isha babbar


----------



## Becky26

ruchimadan said:


> Dear becky thanks for your support.
> I have applied from VFs Chandigarh
> I dont know her code but my Co is isha babbar


Hey ruchi!

Thanks for your reply.
Now all your details are updated in SS.
Good Luck to you, keep us posted with your processing 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## prisuda

Becky26 said:


> Heey Priya!!!!
> 
> Heartiest Congratulations to you on your PR. You are very lucky your application got approve so quick.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you so much for helping me with your advice at the time when I needed it the most.
> I wish you an amazing life with your partner. Have a great time.
> God Bless You!
> And wish you a Merry Christmas
> :wreath::wreath::wreath::wreath::wreath: :tree::tree::tree::tree:
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Hey becky,,
Thank you ... yup that was quick, I couldn't believe it either . I will hang around in the forum for a while and will help in whatever way I can ..
Merry Christmas to you too! Hopefully you'll get the grant soon! Dont you worry! 
Cheers 
Priya


----------



## zoya13

good morning everyone !!! ..NEW day with NEW hopes...NEW beginnings... 
buck up AHC guys !!!


----------



## ruchimadan

prisuda said:


> Hey becky,,
> Thank you ... yup that was quick, I couldn't believe it either . I will hang around in the forum for a while and will help in whatever way I can ..
> Merry Christmas to you too! Hopefully you'll get the grant soon! Dont you worry!
> Cheers
> Priya


Congratulations priya! Wish u all the luck for ur life ahead


----------



## ruchimadan

zoya13 said:


> good morning everyone !!! ..NEW day with NEW hopes...NEW beginnings...
> buck up AHC guys !!!


Good morning zoya!!! Thank u for cheering us up.


----------



## ruchimadan

Becky26 said:


> Hey ruchi!
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> Now all your details are updated in SS.
> Good Luck to you, keep us posted with your processing
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky thanks for your support n help. Good going.take care.n I wish ur visa comes soon


----------



## ruchimadan

ruchimadan said:


> Hey becky thanks for your support n help. Good going.take care.n I wish ur visa comes soon


Hi becky dear I wanted to inquire about one thing. I am pregnant by 5 months which I hv disclosed to my CO recently n hv submitted a letter from doc stating I cant fly after 20th jan 2014 . Can the decision be prioritized in this case by CO or SCO.
Has anyone in this forum been into same situation n has been granted visa???


----------



## Becky26

ruchimadan said:


> Hey becky thanks for your support n help. Good going.take care.n I wish ur visa comes soon


Hey ruchi,

Thanks for your good wishes 
Good Luck to you too!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ruchimadan said:


> Hi becky dear I wanted to inquire about one thing. I am pregnant by 5 months which I hv disclosed to my CO recently n hv submitted a letter from doc stating I cant fly after 20th jan 2014 . Can the decision be prioritized in this case by CO or SCO.
> Has anyone in this forum been into same situation n has been granted visa???



Hey!

Congratulations!!!!!!! 

Yes, there has been a few cases where the applicants have been granted visas before time because their partners were pregnant.

You must have gone through the SS, you can see that there is a "120 day theory"
i.e. after the file is queued for final decision, it takes approximately 120 days to get the visa. 

And it will be 6 months by the time its your date after which you can't fly. And many applicants have gotten visa in 6 months.

I really hope that your CO is a very kind- hearted person and that they approve your visa before your date so you can be with your partner at such a happy time.
Wishing you the best.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ruchimadan

Becky26 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes, there has been a few cases where the applicants have been granted visas before time because their partners were pregnant.
> 
> You must have gone through the SS, you can see that there is a "120 day theory"
> i.e. after the file is queued for final decision, it takes approximately 120 days to get the visa.
> 
> And it will be 6 months by the time its your date after which you can't fly. And many applicants have gotten visa in 6 months.
> 
> I really hope that your CO is a very kind- hearted person and that they approve your visa before your date so you can be with your partner at such a happy time.
> Wishing you the best.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks alot becky.ur words have given me hope.


----------



## saras712

Come on AHC grant some visa today......finish the whole backlog and start new year with fresh lot of application....
:smash::smash::smash::smash::smash:
:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## cute1987

*Nitu108 (109), Bm05 (96), Rajesh (92) keep an eye on your inbox :ranger: for a Good News from AHC… forum is waiting for your Visa Grant intimation post… :fingerscrossed:*


----------



## nehakausar12

Hey Ruchi,

I am also in the same situation as you are as i am also currently 4 months pregnant and i had informed my case officer about my situation. He asked me to submit a letter from the doctor stating the expected date of delivery so i did and now i am waiting. I hope we both get our grants soon as it is really difficult stay away from our husband while being Pregnant....

Dol: 12th June 2013
Doq: 21st Oct 2013


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> Hey ruchi!
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> Now all your details are updated in SS.
> Good Luck to you, keep us posted with your processing
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



I have not seen such a neat-clean and updated SS before... :clap2::clap2:

Heartily thank to Becky26 and Saras712 for their great service to the forum and SS... 

cute1987


----------



## Becky26

nehakausar12 said:


> Hey Ruchi,
> 
> I am also in the same situation as you are as i am also currently 4 months pregnant and i had informed my case officer about my situation. He asked me to submit a letter from the doctor stating the expected date of delivery so i did and now i am waiting. I hope we both get our grants soon as it is really difficult stay away from our husband while being Pregnant....
> 
> Dol: 12th June 2013
> Doq: 21st Oct 2013



Wishing you well and I really hope both of you girls get reunited before your bubs arrives 

Good Luck to you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> I have not seen such a neat-clean and updated SS before... :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Heartily thank to Becky26 and Saras712 for their great service to the forum and SS...
> 
> cute1987




haha!! Thanks cute 
You're doing a great job maitaining the list. Thanks a lot

Becky


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *Nitu108 (109), Bm05 (96), Rajesh (92) keep an eye on your inbox :ranger: for a Good News from AHC… forum is waiting for your Visa Grant intimation post… :fingerscrossed:*



Please GOD!!!!! Clear some Visas ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## saras712

cute1987 said:


> I have not seen such a neat-clean and updated SS before... :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Heartily thank to Becky26 and Saras712 for their great service to the forum and SS...
> 
> cute1987


Thanks Cute for compliments.Hope some name off the list.


----------



## Vvvv

Hi becky .. 
Hw are u ... 
Just few questions .. On letter rec its is mehntioned dependent (spouse)visa .applied from sydney on 5 th nov .. 
Re confirmed from lawyer he said 12 weeks from lodgement to grant visa ..
Also i heard that immi try to clear most of the pending cases before christmas .. Is it true .! 
Can i apply any tourist visa before that as well.. To go early .. 

Thanks


----------



## Nitu108

Becky26 said:


> Please GOD!!!!! Clear some Visas ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


 Still waiting...


----------



## saras712

Nitu108 said:


> Still waiting...


You will b the next to fly.......


----------



## Nitu108

Thank you saras,but its long wait.


----------



## Becky26

Vvvv said:


> Hi becky ..
> Hw are u ...
> Just few questions .. On letter rec its is mehntioned dependent (spouse)visa .applied from sydney on 5 th nov ..
> Re confirmed from lawyer he said 12 weeks from lodgement to grant visa ..
> Also i heard that immi try to clear most of the pending cases before christmas .. Is it true .!
> Can i apply any tourist visa before that as well.. To go early ..
> 
> Thanks


Hey there!

1. To be very honest, I have no idea how you have applied for a PMV (Subclass 100) onshore.
2. Now the other thing I cannot wrap my head around is how your PMV application (of an applicant from a High Risk Country) will get approval in 12 weeks from the DOL. While the other members on this forum have to wait for over 6 months (24 weeks)
3. I unfortunately would not have a clue how DIBP works in Australia.
4. I think you should be able to apply for a Toursit Visa for a visit.
This Tourist Visa will only allow you to stay in the country for 3 months at a time and will have the condition "No Further Stay" which means you cannot extend the visa after the 3 month period is over while you are in the country.

*NOTE- Our senior members, please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. *

Hope this helps.
Let me know if have anymore questions.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Nitu108 said:


> Thank you saras,but its long wait.



I think you should start packing and probably should book your flight.
You have a wait of maximum 11 days now. 

After that you will be re-united with your partner.

Good Luck to you 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Vvvv

Thanks becky ...
Even i was thinking same after reading all posts in forum....
Dnt knw what next step should i take ..? 
As i said before on my acknowledgment letter i got only my file number and written it is dependent spouse visa ..as this was email from immi. And letter was attached in pdf form 
In letter under contact case officer it was mentioned that should contact agent and he will contact case officer further enquiry ..

I think all i have to wait what my lawyer says and do accordingly ..
Nothing is working out ..
Is it safe to contact immi directly ..hope this will not effect my case ......??????


----------



## Nitu108

Becky26 said:


> I think you should start packing and probably should book your flight.
> You have a wait of maximum 11 days now.
> 
> After that you will be re-united with your partner.
> 
> Good Luck to you
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Thank you so much for your kind thoughts, hope it will come true soon


----------



## ruchimadan

nehakausar12 said:


> Hey Ruchi,
> 
> I am also in the same situation as you are as i am also currently 4 months pregnant and i had informed my case officer about my situation. He asked me to submit a letter from the doctor stating the expected date of delivery so i did and now i am waiting. I hope we both get our grants soon as it is really difficult stay away from our husband while being Pregnant....
> 
> Dol: 12th June 2013
> Doq: 21st Oct 2013



Dear Neha lets hope for the grant soon.wish u luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cute1987

sis_bhav said:


> Please help seniors,
> 
> My agent forwarded me the response of my CO just now.
> 
> My CO wants to have a brief discussion with me before sending my file for final checking and i have to call her day after tomorrow.
> 
> Please guide what should i prepare and what kind of questions will i be asked by my CO.





cute1987 said:


> Hi Sis_bhav,
> 
> Happy to know that your file is very near to its queue date…
> 
> Usually CO’s prefer to have a brief talk with visa applicants either prior to requesting for additional documents or placing file in queue for final decision...
> 
> Before your conversation with the CO:
> 1. Have a look on all documents you have submitted to the AHC...
> 2. Thoroughly study affidavit of relationships of you and your hubby...
> 3. Remember all important *dates and places* name of your first meeting, engagement, marriage, honeymoon etc...
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Cute1987


Hey Sis_bhav,

Can you share the important points of your conversation with your CO for the *reference and help* of other forum members!

What your CO told you about your file queue date...?

With regards,

cute1987


----------



## prisuda

ruchimadan said:


> Congratulations priya! Wish u all the luck for ur life ahead


Hey  

Thanks ! And good luck to you too ! 

Priya


----------



## Parul Ahuja

thnks sweet..!!


----------



## saras712

:attention::attention::attention::attention::attention::attention::attention:

Once again....AHC goes under Hibernet mode......Please stay in Active or run mode.

:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Becky26

Vvvv said:


> Thanks becky ...
> Even i was thinking same after reading all posts in forum....
> Dnt knw what next step should i take ..?
> As i said before on my acknowledgment letter i got only my file number and written it is dependent spouse visa ..as this was email from immi. And letter was attached in pdf form
> In letter under contact case officer it was mentioned that should contact agent and he will contact case officer further enquiry ..
> 
> I think all i have to wait what my lawyer says and do accordingly ..
> Nothing is working out ..
> Is it safe to contact immi directly ..hope this will not effect my case ......??????



Hey!

How are you? 
I don't think you should contact the Immigration Office yourself, if the acknowledgement letter stated that you sholud contact your agent if you need to get in touch with the and then the agent will contact your CO.

Unfortunately, I don't think you can do anything for now. Have patience and faith. Keep praying and soon things will fall into its place.

Don't Worry 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## leonardverma

hi becky i m here
but nothing to update apart from this deadly wait


Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. And enjoying the week.
> I have marked the following members as Inactive on the SS. If you guys have come across any recent post from any of these people, please do let me know so I can mark them as active.
> 
> *Here are the names:-
> Sony (225)
> Leo (207)
> Jayeshkumar (189)
> MrsRana (181)*
> 
> None of there members have updated their visa info apart from the DOL.
> 
> Let me know if you anyone has update on these people.
> Thanks for your help. Have a nice day.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________
> *https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform*


----------



## Becky26

leonardverma said:


> hi becky i m here
> but nothing to update apart from this deadly wait



Hey Leonardverma,

Thanks for your reply. I wasn't sure if you had got your visa or not. 
I'll mark you active 

*So, from May you haven't heard anything from AHC? This is weird; have you contacted them, not even CO allocated to your case?
Please keep us posted if you have any update.
Thanks and good luck.*

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## leonardverma

i contacted them in august and got the answer "initial assessment to the file is completed and forwarded to final decision." But they refused to give me any date when the assessment happened and who was the co.


Becky26 said:


> Hey Leonardverma,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I wasn't sure if you had got your visa or not.
> I'll mark you active
> 
> *So, from May you haven't heard anything from AHC? This is weird; have you contacted them, not even CO allocated to your case?
> Please keep us posted if you have any update.
> Thanks and good luck.*
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

leonardverma said:


> i contacted them in august and got the answer "initial assessment to the file is completed and forwarded to final decision." But they refused to give me any date when the assessment happened and who was the co.



Thanks for you reply. 
Thats good then 
In that case, you're grant is not far away. I'm kind of in the similar situation.
Haven't heard anything since I was requested for medicals and they were submitted.

So yeah! Hopefully you'll hear something good soon 
Good Luck and keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## leonardverma

I even submitted police clearance and medical along with the application. really disappointed,.... they never contacted for any update. 


Becky26 said:


> Thanks for you reply.
> Thats good then
> In that case, you're grant is not far away. I'm kind of in the similar situation.
> Haven't heard anything since I was requested for medicals and they were submitted.
> 
> So yeah! Hopefully you'll hear something good soon
> Good Luck and keep us posted.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## ABS369

*Visa Granted*

Hi guys....

just got the visa today


----------



## kunrit

ABS369 said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> just got the visa today


Congrats buddy!! You broke the ongoing jinxx.. 

Please could you also provide relevant details regarding your application.


----------



## ABS369

kunrit said:


> Congrats buddy!! You broke the ongoing jinxx..
> 
> Please could you also provide relevant details regarding your application.


yeah!!
was surprised about it...
here it is:

DOL:28 May 2013
DOQ : 11 Sept 2013
DOG: 05 Dec 2013

Cheers everyone!
Hope your wait ends soon!!!


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulation...*



ABS369 said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> just got the visa today


lane: *Congratulations ABS369... wish you a happy married life mate...* :cheer2:


----------



## ruchimadan

ABS369 said:


> yeah!!
> was surprised about it...
> here it is:
> 
> DOL:28 May 2013
> DOQ : 11 Sept 2013
> DOG: 05 Dec 2013
> 
> Cheers everyone!
> Hope your wait ends soon!!!


Congratulations dear!!!


----------



## sweet83

ruchimadan said:


> Congratulations dear!!!


Hello abs
Congratulations mate I have some queries pls help me if possible. ..wht they ask u for additional documents apart from medical and pcc...and did they call u or not before assist your file or place in final assessment?...and if they call yoy wht they inquired about ur case I mean questions. ..and who is was ur co
warm regards
sweet83


----------



## ruchimadan

sweet83 said:


> Hello abs
> Congratulations mate I have some queries pls help me if possible. ..wht they ask u for additional documents apart from medical and pcc...and did they call u or not before assist your file or place in final assessment?...and if they call yoy wht they inquired about ur case I mean questions. ..and who is was ur co
> warm regards
> sweet83


Dear Abs 
Do reply to above query, I think this wud b quite helpful for all of us...


----------



## ABS369

sweet83 said:


> Hello abs
> Congratulations mate I have some queries pls help me if possible. ..wht they ask u for additional documents apart from medical and pcc...and did they call u or not before assist your file or place in final assessment?...and if they call yoy wht they inquired about ur case I mean questions. ..and who is was ur co
> warm regards
> sweet83


Hi Sweet,

i personally didn't made any enquiries wrt to the status.. Apart from the medicals, no other document was asked to submit. PCC was submitted with the file during the submission. The CO didnt contact me nor any calls or emails were made. I was just told in sept that my file is in queue. My CO was *REMOVED BY MODERATOR* and i had received the grant email by *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*

Hope all the information helps.

Regards
ABS369


----------



## ruchimadan

ABS369 said:


> Hi Sweet,
> 
> i personally didn't made any enquiries wrt to the status.. Apart from the medicals, no other document was asked to submit. PCC was submitted with the file during the submission. The CO didnt contact me nor any calls or emails were made. I was just told in sept that my file is in queue. My CO was and i had received the grant email by
> 
> Hope all the information helps.
> 
> Regards
> ABS369


Dear Abs
Thanks for your reply. I wish we all get the grants without further delay.anyways once again congratulations and have a happy life ahead!!!
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## Vvvv

Thanks dear ... 
I will update if anything miracle happens ....


----------



## sweet83

ABS369 said:


> Hi Sweet,
> 
> i personally didn't made any enquiries wrt to the status.. Apart from the medicals, no other document was asked to submit. PCC was submitted with the file during the submission. The CO didnt contact me nor any calls or emails were made. I was just told in sept that my file is in queue. My CO was M/S and i had received the grant email by
> 
> Hope all the information helps.
> 
> Regards
> ABS369


Hey abs
thanks a lot for ur promt response...my heartiest congratulations to u mate...one more questiondid u submitted ur file by own or u take some registered agent service. ..
warm regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

ABS369 said:


> yeah!!
> was surprised about it...
> here it is:
> 
> DOL:28 May 2013
> DOQ : 11 Sept 2013
> DOG: 05 Dec 2013
> 
> Cheers everyone!
> Hope your wait ends soon!!!




Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Hope you have a wonderful life and a fun flight to Australia.
You are so so lucky to have got the grant before Christmas.


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Have a great Christmas and a lovely New Year 2014!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *SS users Waiting List for Visa Grant as per their file DOQ...*
> *Last Visa Grant to None in 98, Piranha2004 in 100 and Shilga in 105 days from the File DOQ*
> 
> *01* ... *Nitu108* ........... *107*
> *02* ... *Bm05* ............... *94*
> *03* ... *Augu2013* ......... *83*
> *04* ... *Kulfi* ................. *82*
> *05* ... *ABS369* ............ *82*
> *06* ... *PUH* ................. *81*
> *07* ... *Zoya13* ............ *80*
> *08* ... *Cute1987* ......... *76*
> *09* ... *Vvgodbole* ........ *74*
> *10* ... *Tapanp* ............. *74*
> *11* ... *Badshah* ........... *66*
> *12* ... *Anil2k6* ............. *60*
> *13* ... *Kunrit* ............... *54*
> *14* ... *Anu* .................. *54*
> *15* ... *Sheob1* ............. *46*
> *16* ... *Nehakausar12* ... *42*
> *17* ... *Sreej-Raz* .......... *21*
> *18* ... *Bamborabi* ........ *21*
> *19* ... * Saras712* .......... *03*
> 
> *SS Users waiting for their file Queue Date as per file DOL...*
> *Dan85, Amaani Singh, Sarita Baral, Sis_bhav, Sneha.Chavan, Becky26, Jap, a, TVSReddy and Tuti_richard*
> 
> *SS Users waiting for their CO Allocation as per file DOL...*
> *Manpreetsingh, Detonator1961, HappyDiwali, Pooghi, Akshay.shah, Araichura, Rob and Parul Ahuja*
> 
> *SS Users not active since long back… *
> *Hkj, Geeth, Sony, Coolsid, Snell, Ria, Leo, Jayeshkumar, MrsRana and AMJ*
> 
> * WISH YOU ALL "BEST OF LUCK" ​*



One out from cute's "Prediction List" as updated on December 2nd, 2013 
Congrats to you again ABS.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Dear lovely members of this thread,

It was good to see One Grant today after a while  Feels like AHC doesn't want us give up our hopes so they grant one visa or maybe 2 in a week.
I would like to encourage you all to please update your visa processing details in the following mentioned link:-

_*https://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...tfKflVrm_Ok6TA*_

*As some of you must have noticed that the name of the Case Officers and Senior Case Officers are not allowed to be written on the thread and are removed as soon as a Moderator sees them as per the rules.*



ABS369 said:


> Hi Sweet,
> 
> i personally didn't made any enquiries wrt to the status.. Apart from the medicals, no other document was asked to submit. PCC was submitted with the file during the submission. The CO didnt contact me nor any calls or emails were made. I was just told in sept that my file is in queue. My CO was *REMOVED BY MODERATOR* and i had received the grant email by *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*
> 
> Hope all the information helps.
> 
> Regards
> ABS369



I would like you all to please make use of the updating SS link so that ethier myself or saras712 can update your SS details without them getting removed by the Moderators.

I would highly appreciate your help here, thanks for your consideration.
Have a lovely evening.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ABS369 said:


> Hi Sweet,
> 
> i personally didn't made any enquiries wrt to the status.. Apart from the medicals, no other document was asked to submit. PCC was submitted with the file during the submission. The CO didnt contact me nor any calls or emails were made. I was just told in sept that my file is in queue.
> 
> Hope all the information helps.
> 
> Regards
> ABS369


Cases like yours give me hope, that I might be hearing some good news as well.
I submitted my PCC both from India and Australia with my application and then was requested to get the medicals done 2 days after I received the acknowledgement letter/DOL. My medicals were submitted on July 26th and its been since then I have not heard a single word from my CO. Not even a reply to 2 of my husband's emails.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Cases like yours give me hope, that I might be hearing some good news as well.
> I submitted my PCC both from India and Australia with my application and then was requested to get the medicals done 2 days after I received the acknowledgement letter/DOL. My medicals were submitted on July 26th and its been since then I have not heard a single word from my CO. Not even a reply to 2 of my husband's emails.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



If not visa atleast final queue before christmas...
Um getting quite worried day by day..
As my baby shez 2 yr2 months..
And in australia admissions starts by 2.6 yrs..
So don't want her future to get affected by this..

Oh god please... Shower some miracle dust on all of our co's minds...so that they start working in fast forward motion...


----------



## ruchimadan

Amaanisingh said:


> If not visa atleast final queue before christmas...
> Um getting quite worried day by day..
> As my baby shez 2 yr2 months..
> And in australia admissions starts by 2.6 yrs..
> So don't want her future to get affected by this..
> 
> Oh god please... Shower some miracle dust on all of our co's minds...so that they start working in fast forward motion...


Dear Amaani,
I wish ur visa comes soon.all the best. 
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## shiny2013

hi frnds,

i need a clarification
my husband is a pr in auz,im going to aus with my 390 visa..
iam entitled to work there right? iam a software professional.
i would like to know the necessary docs or clearance that i need inorder to work there..
kindly help

shiny


----------



## saras712

ABS369 said:


> yeah!!
> was surprised about it...
> here it is:
> 
> DOL:28 May 2013
> DOQ : 11 Sept 2013
> DOG: 05 Dec 2013
> 
> Cheers everyone!
> Hope your wait ends soon!!!



Congrets.....


----------



## misguided

shiny2013 said:


> hi frnds,
> 
> i need a clarification
> my husband is a pr in auz,im going to aus with my 390 visa..
> iam entitled to work there right? iam a software professional.
> i would like to know the necessary docs or clearance that i need inorder to work there..
> kindly help
> 
> shiny


If you mean 309 visa , then that allows you to stay in Australia with full work and travel rights, as well as access to Medicare


----------



## abhisek

Dear forum friends,
A big hi to you all..i just wanted to share with everyone here that the waiting is worth..dont loose your hope and you all will be with your partners very soon... i understand the frustration as it took almost 9 months for me to get the grant, but it eventually came and now after meeting my spouse here the wait seems nothing ...so have patience and faith...
Cheers!!!!!!


----------



## kunrit

abhisek said:


> Dear forum friends,
> A big hi to you all..i just wanted to share with everyone here that the waiting is worth..dont loose your hope and you all will be with your partners very soon... i understand the frustration as it took almost 9 months for me to get the grant, but it eventually came and now after meeting my spouse here the wait seems nothing ...so have patience and faith...
> Cheers!!!!!!


Thanks for the encouraging words Abhishek. 

God bless you guys with happiness


----------



## zoya13

thanks for the kind words....thats all we need at the moment...to keep cheering eachother up....coz this frustrating worth is all worth it.... 


kunrit said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words Abhishek.
> 
> God bless you guys with happiness


----------



## zoya13

Congos !!! Abs369
h


----------



## zoya13

guys do keep a check on spam too..there hv been cases where visa grant letter was lying in spam....hope visa comes soooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ruchimadan

zoya13 said:


> guys do keep a check on spam too..there hv been cases where visa grant letter was lying in spam....hope visa comes soooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn


Good advice Zoya!!!


----------



## cute1987

*Let us start to think positive...*

* Good morning to everyone... 

Let us start to think positive from today...!!!

Last Visa Grant to ABS was after 85 days from the File Queue Date that means AHC has reduced this Waiting Period by about 30-35 days...

Let us hope that after one month it will be further reduced to its usual average of 50-60 days... *


----------



## cute1987

Hey Rajesh,

Can you clear to the forum that:

Your CO Assignment Date is..................... 03-09-2013
Your Additional Documents Sent Date is... 03-09-2013
Your File Queue Date is............................. 03-09-2013

With regards,

cute1987


----------



## sis_bhav

ABS369 said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> just got the visa today


Many Congrates!!!!!!!!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## sis_bhav

cute1987 said:


> Hey Sis_bhav,
> 
> Can you share the important points of your conversation with your CO for the *reference and help* of other forum members!
> 
> What your CO told you about your file queue date...?
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987


Hi Cute,

Extremely sorry for my belated reply...

Your suggestion was helpful to prepare for the interview.

She asked all basic questions about me and my hubby like what is my education, my husband education,his family members,name of all family members,where he reside in australia, his work place, his designation,date we met in person for the first time, date of my marriage and how we both met.

She informed to me that she will place my file in que. So yipeee my file has progressed a step ahead and DOQ is 5th Dec 2013. I shall update the same in ss.

Further while chatting wid her i indirectly inquired about how much more time will my application take to finalize and she answered 2 to 3 months more.

Regards


----------



## augu2013

Guyts, My wife got her visa today.

I m so happy. Travelling to delhi todayfrom melbourne. In singapore at the moment & reaching delhi in 8hrs.

So happy thet visa came same day on my day of arrival


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



augu2013 said:


> Guyts, My wife got her visa today.
> 
> I m so happy. Travelling to delhi todayfrom melbourne. In singapore at the moment & reaching delhi in 8hrs.
> 
> So happy thet visa came same day on my day of arrival


*lane: Congratulations to you both... wish you a happy married life mate... :cheer2:

*


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



sis_bhav said:


> Hi Cute,
> 
> Extremely sorry for my belated reply...
> 
> Your suggestion was helpful to prepare for the interview.
> 
> She asked all basic questions about me and my hubby like what is my education, my husband education,his family members,name of all family members,where he reside in australia, his work place, his designation,date we met in person for the first time, date of my marriage and how we both met.
> 
> She informed to me that she will place my file in que. So yipeee my file has progressed a step ahead and DOQ is 5th Dec 2013. I shall update the same in ss.
> 
> Further while chatting wid her i indirectly inquired about how much more time will my application take to finalize and she answered 2 to 3 months more.
> 
> Regards


*Congratulations... happy to know that your file has been queued for final decision on 5 Dec 2013... *


----------



## saras712

augu2013 said:


> Guyts, My wife got her visa today.
> 
> I m so happy. Travelling to delhi todayfrom melbourne. In singapore at the moment & reaching delhi in 8hrs.
> 
> So happy thet visa came same day on my day of arrival


Congrets...........:closed_2::closed_2::closed_2::closed_2::closed_2:

your case closed..


----------



## saras712

Look like 90 Days theory back in action!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::rip::rip::rip: 120 Days theory


----------



## augu2013

Everyone good luck with your visa.

This forum has been so helpful.

Thank you everyone again for your effort and moral support.

I wouldnt have any clue about visa processimg without this forum.

I will b flying to melb with my wife on 3rd January. Let me know if anyone looking for friends and would like to catch up.


----------



## cute1987

saras712 said:


> Look like 90 Days theory back in action!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::rip::rip::rip: 120 Days theory


I sincerely hope at the time of your, ammanisingh and becky26 Visa Grant time this theory will be 60-70 days...


----------



## sree-raj

*spreadsheet*

hi,

can some one send me the link of the spreadsheet?

every recent link, i try to open is only directs me to updating info.


----------



## Becky26

augu2013 said:


> Guyts, My wife got her visa today.
> 
> I m so happy. Travelling to delhi todayfrom melbourne. In singapore at the moment & reaching delhi in 8hrs.
> 
> So happy thet visa came same day on my day of arrival



Congratulations to you and your wife!!!!!
Hope you have a wonderful life together

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> look like 90 days theory back in action!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::rip::rip::rip: 120 days theory



i'm lovin' it!!!!!!


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *SS users Waiting List for Visa Grant as per their file DOQ...*
> *Last Visa Grant to None in 98, Piranha2004 in 100 and Shilga in 105 days from the File DOQ*
> 
> *01* ... *Nitu108* ........... *107*
> *02* ... *Bm05* ............... *94*
> *03* ... *Augu2013* ......... *83*
> *04* ... *Kulfi* ................. *82*
> *05* ... *ABS369* ............ *82*
> *06* ... *PUH* ................. *81*
> *07* ... *Zoya13* ............ *80*
> *08* ... *Cute1987* ......... *76*
> *09* ... *Vvgodbole* ........ *74*
> *10* ... *Tapanp* ............. *74*
> *11* ... *Badshah* ........... *66*
> *12* ... *Anil2k6* ............. *60*
> *13* ... *Kunrit* ............... *54*
> *14* ... *Anu* .................. *54*
> *15* ... *Sheob1* ............. *46*
> *16* ... *Nehakausar12* ... *42*
> *17* ... *Sreej-Raz* .......... *21*
> *18* ... *Bamborabi* ........ *21*
> *19* ... * Saras712* .......... *03*
> 
> *SS Users waiting for their file Queue Date as per file DOL...*
> *Dan85, Amaani Singh, Sarita Baral, Sis_bhav, Sneha.Chavan, Becky26, Jap, a, TVSReddy and Tuti_richard*
> 
> *SS Users waiting for their CO Allocation as per file DOL...*
> *Manpreetsingh, Detonator1961, HappyDiwali, Pooghi, Akshay.shah, Araichura, Rob and Parul Ahuja*
> 
> *SS Users not active since long back… *
> *Hkj, Geeth, Sony, Coolsid, Snell, Ria, Leo, Jayeshkumar, MrsRana and AMJ*
> 
> * WISH YOU ALL "BEST OF LUCK" ​*



2 off from cute's list 
Your grant shouldn't be very long now if the 120 day theory is not being used by AHC anymore 

Happy days for you vey soon buddy 
Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *SS users Waiting List for Visa Grant as per their file DOQ...*
> *Last Visa Grant to None in 98, Piranha2004 in 100 and Shilga in 105 days from the File DOQ*
> 
> *01* ... *Nitu108* ........... *107*
> *02* ... *Bm05* ............... *94*
> *03* ... *Augu2013* ......... *83*
> *04* ... *Kulfi* ................. *82*
> *05* ... *ABS369* ............ *82*
> *06* ... *PUH* ................. *81*
> *07* ... *Zoya13* ............ *80*
> *08* ... *Cute1987* ......... *76*
> *09* ... *Vvgodbole* ........ *74*
> *10* ... *Tapanp* ............. *74*
> *11* ... *Badshah* ........... *66*
> *12* ... *Anil2k6* ............. *60*
> *13* ... *Kunrit* ............... *54*
> *14* ... *Anu* .................. *54*
> *15* ... *Sheob1* ............. *46*
> *16* ... *Nehakausar12* ... *42*
> *17* ... *Sreej-Raz* .......... *21*
> *18* ... *Bamborabi* ........ *21*
> *19* ... * Saras712* .......... *03*
> 
> *SS Users waiting for their file Queue Date as per file DOL...*
> *Dan85, Amaani Singh, Sarita Baral, Sis_bhav, Sneha.Chavan, Becky26, Jap, a, TVSReddy and Tuti_richard*
> 
> *SS Users waiting for their CO Allocation as per file DOL...*
> *Manpreetsingh, Detonator1961, HappyDiwali, Pooghi, Akshay.shah, Araichura, Rob and Parul Ahuja*
> 
> *SS Users not active since long back… *
> *Hkj, Geeth, Sony, Coolsid, Snell, Ria, Leo, Jayeshkumar, MrsRana and AMJ*
> 
> * WISH YOU ALL "BEST OF LUCK" ​*



2 gone from cute's list.
Not long till your grant cute  if AHC is using "120 day theory"

Happy days are close 
Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sis_bhav said:


> Hi Cute,
> 
> Extremely sorry for my belated reply...
> 
> Your suggestion was helpful to prepare for the interview.
> 
> She asked all basic questions about me and my hubby like what is my education, my husband education,his family members,name of all family members,where he reside in australia, his work place, his designation,date we met in person for the first time, date of my marriage and how we both met.
> 
> She informed to me that she will place my file in que. So yipeee my file has progressed a step ahead and DOQ is 5th Dec 2013. I shall update the same in ss.
> 
> Further while chatting wid her i indirectly inquired about how much more time will my application take to finalize and she answered 2 to 3 months more.
> 
> Regards




Congratulations on file moving further 
The count down has begun for you 
Get excited :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Nitu108

Hello everyone,

Thanks to all forum members for support during the Visa approval process. I recieved my Visa grant today.

Wishing you all the best, who is still waiting for their Visa.

Regardsv Nitu


----------



## Becky26

Nitu108 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for support during the Visa approval process. I recieved my Visa grant today.
> 
> Wishing you all the best, who is still waiting for their Visa.
> 
> Regardsv Nitu


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!

You got it!! Congratulations, hope you have a wonderful Wedding and great life ahead.
Wish you a Merry Christmas and a blessed New Year 2014.

lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo: :wreath::wreath::wreath: :tree::tree::tree::tree:


Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Nitu108 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for support during the Visa approval process. I recieved my Visa grant today.
> 
> Wishing you all the best, who is still waiting for their Visa.
> 
> Regardsv Nitu


lane: *Congratulations Nitu108... you have won the Visa battle... wish you a happy life at Australia... *:cheer2:


----------



## Becky26

Only 3 applicants left from the month of April 
Hopefully they will get their grants soon

Good Luck to you all


----------



## Amaanisingh

augu2013 said:


> Guyts, My wife got her visa today.
> 
> I m so happy. Travelling to delhi todayfrom melbourne. In singapore at the moment & reaching delhi in 8hrs.
> 
> So happy thet visa came same day on my day of arrival


This is so super exciting for you...
Your arrival opened the door of happiness...
God bless you both..


----------



## Amaanisingh

cute1987 said:


> I sincerely hope at the time of your, ammanisingh and becky26 Visa Grant time this theory will be 60-70 days...


Hey cute thank you for such a cute thot and cute blessing
That is why you are the cutest...ha ha ha..
God bless you..
Wish you get granted before christmas

Um so into this forum now..
Can't even spare single comment..
Whenever my mail tings.. I get excited to see maybe someone has got the visa..
Its still time in my case to get granted..
But i don't know why i feel super happy and excited when someone else gets it...
Lov ya all my forum friends..
Thank you for making this wait smooth and happy..
Hope one day i can meet any of you in australia..

God bless us all..!!!


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey cute thank you for such a cute thot and cute blessing
> That is why you are the cutest...ha ha ha..
> God bless you..
> Wish you get granted before christmas
> 
> Um so into this forum now..
> Can't even spare single comment..
> Whenever my mail tings.. I get excited to see maybe someone has got the visa..
> Its still time in my case to get granted..
> But i don't know why i feel super happy and excited when someone else gets it...
> Lov ya all my forum friends..
> Thank you for making this wait smooth and happy..
> Hope one day i can meet any of you in australia..
> 
> God bless us all..!!!




hahaha, we share the love for this forum Amaani!!
I'm the same, my phone beeps and I jump thinking someone got their approval. 
We love you too 

:dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Amaanisingh

augu2013 said:


> Everyone good luck with your visa.
> 
> This forum has been so helpful.
> 
> Thank you everyone again for your effort and moral support.
> 
> I wouldnt have any clue about visa processimg without this forum.
> 
> I will b flying to melb with my wife on 3rd January. Let me know if anyone looking for friends and would like to catch up.


What a happy month you gona spend
Make her shop shop shop
Part hard at new year..
Then fly away to catch your dreams..
Have a lovely life ahead...


----------



## Amaanisingh

Nitu108 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for support during the Visa approval process. I recieved my Visa grant today.
> 
> Wishing you all the best, who is still waiting for their Visa.
> 
> Regardsv Nitu


Congratulations....
Have a beautifulll wedding and wonderful life ahead..


----------



## sweet83

Nitu108 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for support during the Visa approval process. I recieved my Visa grant today.
> 
> Wishing you all the best, who is still waiting for their Visa.
> 
> Regardsv Nitu


Hi nitu
congratulations to you...wish you all the best
sweet83


----------



## cute1987

*Well said mates...*



Amaanisingh said:


> Hey cute thank you for such a cute thot and cute blessing
> That is why you are the cutest...ha ha ha..
> God bless you..
> Wish you get granted before christmas
> 
> Um so into this forum now..
> Can't even spare single comment..
> Whenever my mail tings.. I get excited to see maybe someone has got the visa..
> Its still time in my case to get granted..
> But i don't know why i feel super happy and excited when someone else gets it...
> Lov ya all my forum friends..
> Thank you for making this wait smooth and happy..
> Hope one day i can meet any of you in australia..
> 
> God bless us all..!!!





Becky26 said:


> hahaha, we share the love for this forum Amaani!!
> I'm the same, my phone beeps and I jump thinking someone got their approval.
> We love you too
> 
> :dance::dance::dance::dance:


Hey,

Surely will love to meet forum freinds at Australia…

We are all here to help, support and cheer up each other…

May God bless you and Becky with lot of happiness and an early Visa grant…!!!

With regards,

cute1987


----------



## ruchimadan

cute1987 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Surely will love to meet forum freinds at Australia&#133;
> 
> We are all here to help, support and cheer up each other&#133;
> 
> May God bless you and Becky with lot of happiness and an early Visa grant&#133;!!!
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987


Oops and I thought I was the only one who gets excited when my phone beeps..... But yes Amaani u r right everytime someone gets the visa , I feel the same happiness which I will hv when mine will be granted  
I wish we all get the grant soon...may this Christmas be the best Christmas for all of us......
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## sweet83

I think ahc makes my husbands bankrupt lol...after marriage third time he is coming to meet me in india...sorry I am not saying this. ..my husband say to me 
sweet83


----------



## Amaanisingh

sweet83 said:


> I think ahc makes my husbands bankrupt lol...after marriage third time he is coming to meet me in india...sorry I am not saying this. ..my husband say to me
> sweet83


Haha
Tru..
Dis time my husband came it was his 4th visit and we also had to sell our restaurant in sydney cos of this...
This visa costed us much more than actual fees...
But at the end when we will get together..
It will be just a past... 
So sometimes we have to loose much to get something good..


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> I think ahc makes my husbands bankrupt lol...after marriage third time he is coming to meet me in india...sorry I am not saying this. ..my husband say to me
> sweet83



True that!!! I think almost all of our husbands are going through the same situation. But there is nothing they can do about it. 

They all are just trying to makes their lives happy 
"Happy Wife, Happy Life" haha

Hope AHC can deliver our husbands from their misery of not having their wifes at home or their money on their bank accounts. LOL


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Surely will love to meet forum freinds at Australia…
> 
> We are all here to help, support and cheer up each other…
> 
> May God bless you and Becky with lot of happiness and an early Visa grant…!!!
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987



*Awwwww.....thanks cute!!! You are the cutest! 
It'll be a nice surprise if we bumped into each other somewhere in Australia.

I hope you get your visa very soon. Not long for you now. I'm so excited for you

Good Luck and GOD bless you too,
Becky*


----------



## sweet83

Amaanisingh said:


> Haha
> Tru..
> Dis time my husband came it was his 4th visit and we also had to sell our restaurant in sydney cos of this...
> This visa costed us much more than actual fees...
> But at the end when we will get together..
> It will be just a past...
> So sometimes we have to loose much to get something good..


Hey ammni
its true visa cost too much gosh....and see my hard luck I submitted my file on9sep and increased visa cost effective by 1 sep huhhh.....and at the end this all come to effect my dad pocket lol....just kidding....yes its true at the end all things considered very smaller when I be with my dearest hubby
Sufferer
sweet83


----------



## saras712

sree-raj said:


> hi,
> 
> can some one send me the link of the spreadsheet?
> 
> every recent link, i try to open is only directs me to updating info.


Hi Sree-Raj

Please see the link here and book mark it in your browser as this forum not let me keep two signature.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


----------



## saras712

Nitu108 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Thanks to all forum members for support during the Visa approval process. I recieved my Visa grant today.
> 
> Wishing you all the best, who is still waiting for their Visa.
> 
> Regardsv Nitu



Congrets


----------



## jan14

Hi Friends,



Thank you all for sharing your thoughts, grants and all your support. I have been a member as shoeb1, but due to some issue with my registration, I wasn't unable to post in the forum. 

I am based in Melbourne, and have applied for my wife's partner visa. My lodgement details are in SS. 
Mine is a slightly different case, I came to AUS for my studies and then applied for my PR in Jun 2010, there was a significant change in skilled migration sys, and my occupation was categorised in priority group 5 (in fact the last group). I got my PR in Jun 2013 (after 3 long years....!!!) meanwhile I was on Bridging visa with all work rights & medicare benefits. 

I got married while I was on Bridging, updated my details to Immi department here, when I was asked to submit my medicals in AUS for my PR, my CO also asked for my wife's medicals, PCC, form 80 etc... 

Partner visa details
DOL 27/6/13
CO allocation... I don't know when, My wife got a call on 17th Oct asked a few questions and was told that they're waiting for her medicals (as we mentioned in the application that she already had medicals for my PR), same days received an email saying her application is in queue. 

I think because I updated my wife's details, & she already had medicals, that somehow helped the case officer, and application was placed in queue quite earlier.

Now again long wait in this queue........!!! 

Anyway this forum helped me a lot giving me some hope and encouragement to look forward. My heartiest congratulations to all forum friends who got their visas... And all the best for the ones waiting for their visa....


Sorry for this lengthy message, I just wanted to share with you guys, I don't know y, Thank you for listening to me, You might see my posts here & there from now, as I can post with this new Id. 

Jan14


----------



## saras712

jan14 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your thoughts, grants and all your support. I have been a member as shoeb1, but due to some issue with my registration, I wasn't unable to post in the forum.
> 
> I am based in Melbourne, and have applied for my wife's partner visa. My lodgement details are in SS.
> Mine is a slightly different case, I came to AUS for my studies and then applied for my PR in Jun 2010, there was a significant change in skilled migration sys, and my occupation was categorised in priority group 5 (in fact the last group). I got my PR in Jun 2013 (after 3 long years....!!!) meanwhile I was on Bridging visa with all work rights & medicare benefits.
> 
> I got married while I was on Bridging, updated my details to Immi department here, when I was asked to submit my medicals in AUS for my PR, my CO also asked for my wife's medicals, PCC, form 80 etc...
> 
> Partner visa details
> DOL 27/6/13
> CO allocation... I don't know when, My wife got a call on 17th Oct asked a few questions and was told that they're waiting for her medicals (as we mentioned in the application that she already had medicals for my PR), same days received an email saying her application is in queue.
> 
> I think because I updated my wife's details, & she already had medicals, that somehow helped the case officer, and application was placed in queue quite earlier.
> 
> Now again long wait in this queue........!!!
> 
> Anyway this forum helped me a lot giving me some hope and encouragement to look forward. My heartiest congratulations to all forum friends who got their visas... And all the best for the ones waiting for their visa....
> 
> 
> Sorry for this lengthy message, I just wanted to share with you guys, I don't know y, Thank you for listening to me, You might see my posts here & there from now, as I can post with this new Id.
> 
> Jan14


Hi Jan14

I have same case like u and got visa in june 2013 and applied wife's visa in july...

You can see spreadsheet and analyse day to day visa grant and all other events.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Please also update ur detail in link in my signature that will help all forum members..

If you have any query dont hesitate to post.


Regard


----------



## cute1987

jan14 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your thoughts, grants and all your support. *I have been a member as shoeb1, but due to some issue with my registration, I wasn't unable to post in the forum.
> *
> I am based in Melbourne, and have applied for my wife's partner visa. My lodgement details are in SS.
> Mine is a slightly different case, I came to AUS for my studies and then applied for my PR in Jun 2010, there was a significant change in skilled migration sys, and my occupation was categorised in priority group 5 (in fact the last group). I got my PR in Jun 2013 (after 3 long years....!!!) meanwhile I was on Bridging visa with all work rights & medicare benefits.
> 
> I got married while I was on Bridging, updated my details to Immi department here, when I was asked to submit my medicals in AUS for my PR, my CO also asked for my wife's medicals, PCC, form 80 etc...
> 
> Partner visa details
> DOL 27/6/13
> CO allocation... I don't know when, My wife got a call on 17th Oct asked a few questions and was told that they're waiting for her medicals (as we mentioned in the application that she already had medicals for my PR), same days received an email saying her application is in queue.
> 
> I think because I updated my wife's details, & she already had medicals, that somehow helped the case officer, and application was placed in queue quite earlier.
> 
> Now again long wait in this queue........!!!
> 
> Anyway this forum helped me a lot giving me some hope and encouragement to look forward. My heartiest congratulations to all forum friends who got their visas... And all the best for the ones waiting for their visa....
> 
> 
> Sorry for this lengthy message, I just wanted to share with you guys, I don't know y, Thank you for listening to me, You might see my posts here & there from now, as I can post with this new Id.
> 
> Jan14





saras712 said:


> Hi Jan14
> 
> I have same case like u and got visa in june 2013 and applied wife's visa in july...
> 
> You can see spreadsheet and analyse day to day visa grant and all other events.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> Please also update ur detail in link in my signature that will help all forum members..
> 
> If you have any query dont hesitate to post.
> 
> 
> Regard


_Hey Saras712, 

*Jan14* in his last post has said “*I have been a member as shoeb1, but due to some issue with my registration, I wasn't unable to post in the forum*" 

Can we change SS user ID of *shoeb1* to *jan14* so that his *forum and SS ID* be the same… for correct user identification...?

With regards, 

cute1987_


----------



## Becky26

*Visa Grant for SS member kulfi*

Guys!!!!

SS member kulfi got thier Visa yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

Congratulation and hope you you have a wonderful life with your partner.
Merry Christmas and a very prosperous New Year 2014.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*SS users Waiting List for Visa Grant as per their file DOQ...*

*01* ... *Nitu111* ........... *111*
*02* ... *Bm05* ............... *99*
*03* ... *Augu2013* ......... *87*
*04* ... *Kulfi* ................. *86*
*05* ... *ABS369* ............ *85*
*06* ... *PUH* ................. *86*
*07* ... *Zoya13* ............ *85*
*08* ... *Cute1987* ......... *81*
*09* ... *Vvgodbole* ........ *79*
*10* ... *Tapanp* ............. *79*
*11* ... *Badshah* ........... *71*
*12* ... *Anil2k6* ............. *65*
*13* ... *Kunrit* ............... *59*
*14* ... *Anu* .................. *59*
*15* ... *Jan14* ............. *51*
*16* ... *Nehakausar12* ... *47*
*17* ... *Sreej-Raz* .......... *26*
*18* ... *Bamborabi* ........ *27*
*19* ... * Saras712* .......... *08*



*Cute's List Updated today.
Good Luck to all. Last 3 visas have been approved in less than 90 days, which is an amazing news that the average timing before visa grant has reduced. 

ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2: for a quick clearing of visas for the members on the Prediction List.*


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> _Hey Saras712,
> 
> *Jan14* in his last post has said “*I have been a member as shoeb1, but due to some issue with my registration, I wasn't unable to post in the forum*"
> 
> Can we change SS user ID of *shoeb1* to *jan14* so that his *forum and SS ID* be the same… for correct user identification...?
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987_



*Hey cute!

I have updated the SS and the member's user name. So now its jan14.
Thanks.

Kind Regards,
Becky
*


----------



## zoya13

hey everyone....i'm so so excited , just seeing my name so close to visa grant...thousands of plans already running in ma mind..... hope good news arrives sooonn.. ) his forum has alwaz made me feel hopeful !!! a BIG "THANKS" to all of you !!! )


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Becky26 said:


> Guys!!!!
> 
> SS member kulfi got thier Visa yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> Congratulation and hope you you have a wonderful life with your partner.
> Merry Christmas and a very prosperous New Year 2014.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Thanks to Becky for posting a happy news... *
*lane: Congratulations Kulfi... have a happy married life ahead... :cheer2:
*​


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> *Hey cute!
> 
> I have updated the SS and the member's user name. So now its jan14.
> Thanks.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
> *


Thank you very much for the updation Becky...!!!

With Regards,

Cute1987


----------



## zoya13

lotsa good news coming...thats great !! so happy for those who got their visas... good luck !!


----------



## FirstUser1985

*Help on Validity and First Visit timeline*

Mates, I am planning to apply for a permanent Visa Subclass 100(Offshore, married now for 6 years to Aus Citizen in India). It seems like it will take around 8 months according to High Commission website.

Can anyone post typically the validity of the 309/100 visas(say 1 year, 2 years or 5 years).

Further what is the amount of time given by the High commission to make the first visit from India to Australia once the 309/100 visa has been issued.

Thanks in advance for your inputs...


----------



## cute1987

*Visit "Spouse Visa 309 Validity Time" thread...*



FirstUser1985 said:


> Mates, I am planning to apply for a permanent Visa Subclass 100(Offshore, married now for 6 years to Aus Citizen in India). It seems like it will take around 8 months according to High Commission website.
> 
> Can anyone post typically the validity of the 309/100 visas(say 1 year, 2 years or 5 years).
> 
> Further what is the amount of time given by the High commission to make the first visit from India to Australia once the 309/100 visa has been issued.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your inputs...


Hey FirstUser1985,

Please open link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/116900-spouse-visa-309-validity-time.html for to get more information and a moderator opinion on your query...

With regards,

cute1987


----------



## Becky26

FirstUser1985 said:


> Mates, I am planning to apply for a permanent Visa Subclass 100(Offshore, married now for 6 years to Aus Citizen in India). It seems like it will take around 8 months according to High Commission website.
> 
> Can anyone post typically the validity of the 309/100 visas(say 1 year, 2 years or 5 years).
> 
> Further what is the amount of time given by the High commission to make the first visit from India to Australia once the 309/100 visa has been issued.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your inputs...


*Hey there!

Welcome to the forum! 
You have come to the right place to find information regarding Partner Visa. 

Please update your visa application details when you do apply so I can update them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission work.
You can fill in the form in the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT...HENEA/viewform

The standard visa processing time frame of AHC is 8-12 months. But usually it is between 6-7 months.
*

*1. Can anyone post typically the validity of the 309/100 visas(say 1 year, 2 years or 5 years)*

-* The Partner (309/100) Visa processing is divided in 2 stages:-
Partner (Subclass 309) Temporary Visa is valid for 2 years which has full work rights and gives you healthcare privilages known as "Medicare". Your last date to enter Australia and validate the visa is always the date on which either your Medicals or your Police Clearence Checks expire whichever of those two expire frist; and *



*2. Further what is the amount of time given by the High commission to make the first visit from India to Australia once the 309/100 visa has been issued
Partner (Subclass 100) Permanent Visa which is for 5 years. This is the second stage of your partner visa application process which begins exactly after the 2 year period of your temporary visa approval. *

*- The second stage visa processing is where you submit the documents requested by your case officer to prove that your relation ship is geniune and continuing. Department of Immigration and Citizenship automatically re-opens your file 2 years after you applied for your partner visa (not when your visa was approved).
After your Permanent Residence is approved you become eligible for some of the social benefits from the goverment and a permanent "Medicare" facility.
Also, after you have lived in Australia for a total of 4 years on a Substantial Visa, you become eligible to apply to apply for Austrlian Citizenship.
*
*Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. We will try to help you as much as we can.

Hope this helps.
Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## FirstUser1985

Thanks a lot cute1987 and Becky. 
These answers will help me in applying at the right time, but the forms need a lot of time to prepare


----------



## Becky26

FirstUser1985 said:


> Thanks a lot cute1987 and Becky.
> These answers will help me in applying at the right time, but the forms need a lot of time to prepare


*
Hey FirstUser1985,

Here to help, good luck with your visa lodgement and its processing.

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Amaanisingh

Great hopes with this new week....
This weekend was too sad and upsetting...
I had to miss my brother's sis in law wedding in bangkok...
I thot i ll get my visa or will get my file in final queue and will get tourist visa to au and will attend wedding on the way..
But ;(

Why ??;( ;(


----------



## sweet83

Amaanisingh said:


> Great hopes with this new week....
> This weekend was too sad and upsetting...
> I had to miss my sis in law 's sister wedding in bangkok...
> I thot i ll get my visa or will get my file in final queue and will get tourist visa to au and will attend wedding on the way..
> But ;(
> 
> Why ??;( ;(


Hi Amaanisingh
I do understand that anyways at the end u will win ...only few days left u will be one who is in final queue. ..best wishes for my side to you..don't worry. .
sweet83


----------



## Amaanisingh

sweet83 said:


> Hi Amaanisingh
> I do understand that anyways at the end u will win ...only few days left u will be one who is in final queue. ..best wishes for my side to you..don't worry. .
> sweet83




Thank you sweets... 
I really need this to go through the tough phase..


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Great hopes with this new week....
> This weekend was too sad and upsetting...
> I had to miss my brother's sis in law wedding in bangkok...
> I thot i ll get my visa or will get my file in final queue and will get tourist visa to au and will attend wedding on the way..
> But ;(
> 
> Why ??;( ;(



*Hey Amaani,

How's it going? Don't worry you will hear something good from AHC this week. Be positive. 

I got the book you referred to me the other day. It arrived in the mail yesterday evening and I should say, that the first few pages that I've read are so good that I'm forcing myself to actually put the book down and not finish it in one day so I can enjoy it for atleat a week. LOL

Thank you so much for your help. Hope this new week brings good news for both of us.
Good Luck :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> *Hey Amaani,
> 
> How's it going? Don't worry you will hear something good from AHC this week. Be positive.
> 
> I got the book you referred to me the other day. It arrived in the mail yesterday evening and I should say, that the first few pages that I've read are so good that I'm forcing myself to actually put the book down and not finish it in one day so I can enjoy it for atleat a week. LOL
> 
> Thank you so much for your help. Hope this new week brings good news for both of us.
> Good Luck :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Hey becky
Yeah um gathering all my patience for that moment
And its good that book is helping you..
Keep reading and posting
Good luck


----------



## Amaanisingh

For me and for you all lovely people of forum

A QUICK And Great Liner For new week..
H-...Hold
O-..on
P-.. Pain
E-..Ends


So um holding on till my family's pain(wait) ends for the visa..
And wish same for all too..


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey becky
> Yeah um gathering all my patience for that moment
> And its good that book is helping you..
> Keep reading and posting
> Good luck




Hey Amaani!!

Hold on for little bit longer. Things will get a lot better for you and your little girl  There are a lot of people who are praying for you and your visa grant. Good things happen to good people. Don't you worry. 

The Satan does test our patience and tries his best to break us down and cause the worst problems for us, but at the end of the day, you and I have waited and held on to our lives and eveyrthing we have for so long that I have complete faith that the end of all this pain is near.

If not before Christmas, I'm positive New Year 2104 will bring amazing news for us. 

Just Believe!! ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*SS Users Waiting for Visa Grant as per their File Date of Queue:-*​

*01... Bm05 .............. 101
02... Rajesh ............ 97
03... PUH ................ 88
04... exquisite.......... 88
05... zoya13............. 87
06... Cute1987......... 83
07... Vvgodbole........ 81
08... Tapanp............. 81
09... Badshah........... 73
10... Andria D' mello.. 69
11... Anil2k6............. 67
12... Kunrit............... 61
13... Anu.................. 61
14... Jan14............... 53
15... nehakausar12... 49
16... Sreej-Raz......... 28
17... Bamborambi..... 28
18... Sara712........... 10
19... ruchimadan...... 10
20... sis_bhav.......... 04*


This is Cute's Prediction List Updated for the new week. Let's see how many get the visa tomorrow. I really hope AHC started issuing more visas now. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Good Luck to all, Have a lovely week ahead 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ruchimadan

Becky26 said:


> SS Users Waiting for Visa Grant as per their File Date of Queue:-
> 
> 01... Bm05 .............. 101
> 02... Rajesh ............ 97
> 03... PUH ................ 88
> 04... exquisite.......... 88
> 05... zoya13............. 87
> 06... Cute1987......... 83
> 07... Vvgodbole........ 81
> 08... Tapanp............. 81
> 09... Badshah........... 73
> 10... Andria D' mello.. 69
> 11... Anil2k6............. 67
> 12... Kunrit............... 61
> 13... Anu.................. 61
> 14... Jan14............... 53
> 15... nehakausar12... 49
> 16... Sreej-Raz......... 28
> 17... Bamborambi..... 28
> 18... Sara712........... 10
> 19... ruchimadan...... 10
> 20... sis_bhav.......... 04
> 
> This is Cute's Prediction List Updated for the new week. Let's see how many get the visa tomorrow. I really hope AHC started issuing more visas now. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Good Luck to all, Have a lovely week ahead
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks becky!!! Wish u the same.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Amaani!!
> 
> Hold on for little bit longer. Things will get a lot better for you and your little girl  There are a lot of people who are praying for you and your visa grant. Good things happen to good people. Don't you worry.
> 
> The Satan does test our patience and tries his best to break us down and cause the worst problems for us, but at the end of the day, you and I have waited and held on to our lives and eveyrthing we have for so long that I have complete faith that the end of all this pain is near.
> 
> If not before Christmas, I'm positive New Year 2104 will bring amazing news for us.
> 
> Just Believe!! ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Yeah becky 
Me and my husband are just passing each day for our dayghter and her better future..
Things are getting worst day by day..
Right now .. Writing this down.. I 'm crying and i know my husband crying too.. As our daughter shez down with high fever and just some time back she gt up crying from her sleep saying .. I want papa... 
It broke me into thousand pieces.. 

Our daughter is just an angel who just came here ... She should be loved and cared most but instead of that she has to go thru all this pain and hard things..

She was popular for being smily baby all the time.. Bt the day my husband left for au she had become the crankiest baby ever .. Crying irrirated .. As i know she misses her father more than anything..

I told this to my husband he just couldn't speak .. And he sd i felt like i'm stabbed in heart.. 

She needs love from both of us..

God is seeing all this.. 
I need to tell these things to people.. But not to god..
But i still believe .. And i'm waiting till his patience finishes..

Still in hopes just Coz of our Baby.. Our World..
And yes i believe you that we will get good news very very soon..

Have a miracle week..
Amaani


----------



## prisuda

Amaanisingh said:


> Yeah becky
> Me and my husband are just passing each day for our dayghter and her better future..
> Things are getting worst day by day..
> Right now .. Writing this down.. I 'm crying and i know my husband crying too.. As our daughter shez down with high fever and just some time back she gt up crying from her sleep saying .. I want papa...
> It broke me into thousand pieces..
> 
> Our daughter is just an angel who just came here ... She should be loved and cared most but instead of that she has to go thru all this pain and hard things..
> 
> She was popular for being smily baby all the time.. Bt the day my husband left for au she had become the crankiest baby ever .. Crying irrirated .. As i know she misses her father more than anything..
> 
> I told this to my husband he just couldn't speak .. And he sd i felt like i'm stabbed in heart..
> 
> She needs love from both of us..
> 
> God is seeing all this..
> I need to tell these things to people.. But not to god..
> But i still believe .. And i'm waiting till his patience finishes..
> 
> Still in hopes just Coz of our Baby.. Our World..
> And yes i believe you that we will get good news very very soon..
> 
> Have a miracle week..
> Amaani



Hey,

Hope you receive your visa within this week ! Will pray for you and your lil angel.

Dont lose hope.... I know its real hard! But just keep your hopes high and you will the get the mail when you least expect it ! 

Will pray for you

Priya


----------



## cute1987

*Hi bravo...*



Amaanisingh said:


> Yeah becky
> Me and my husband are just passing each day for our dayghter and her better future..
> Things are getting worst day by day..
> Right now .. Writing this down.. I 'm crying and i know my husband crying too.. As our daughter shez down with high fever and just some time back she gt up crying from her sleep saying .. I want papa...
> It broke me into thousand pieces..
> 
> Our daughter is just an angel who just came here ... She should be loved and cared most but instead of that she has to go thru all this pain and hard things..
> 
> She was popular for being smily baby all the time.. Bt the day my husband left for au she had become the crankiest baby ever .. Crying irrirated .. As i know she misses her father more than anything..
> 
> I told this to my husband he just couldn't speak .. And he sd i felt like i'm stabbed in heart..
> 
> She needs love from both of us..
> 
> God is seeing all this..
> I need to tell these things to people.. But not to god..
> But i still believe .. And i'm waiting till his patience finishes..
> 
> Still in hopes just Coz of our Baby.. Our World..
> And yes i believe you that we will get good news very very soon..
> 
> Have a miracle week..
> Amaani


*Don't be sad... be positive... be happy... keep faith in God... very shortly ur file will be queued for final decision… we pray for early Visa Grant to u and ur little angel girl child... *


----------



## cute1987

*SS users Consolidated Waiting List as on 09-12-2013*

*SS users Consolidate Waiting List as on 9 Dec 2013*
*Last Visa Grant to ABS in 85, Kulfi in 86 and Augu2013 in 87 days from file DOQ*​
*SS users waiting for their Visa Grant (days since DOQ)*…

*01* - *Bm05* ---------------- *101*
*02* - *PUH*. ------------------ *88*
*03* - *Exquisite*-------------- *88*
*04* - *Zoya13* --------------- *87*
*05* - *Rajesh.* --------------- *??*
*06* - *Leo* ------------------- *??*
*07* - *Cute1987*. ------------ *83*
*08* - *Vvgodbole.* ----------- *81*
*09* - *Tapanp* --------------- *81*
*10* - *Badshah*. ------------- *73*
*11* - *Andria D'mello*. ------- *69*
*12* - *Anil2k6* --------------- *67*
*13* - *Kunrit*. ---------------- *61*
*14* - *Anu.* ------------------ *61*
*15* - *Jan14.* ---------------- *53*
*16* - *Nehakausar12* -------- *49*
*17* - *Sreej-Raz*. ------------ *28*
*18* - *Bamborabi*. ----------- *28*
*19* - *AD (DOL 22-11-12)* --- *13* - *May get priority in Visa Grant?*
*20* - *Saras712* ------------- *10*
*21* - *Ruchimadan* ---------- *10*
*22* - *Sis_bhav*. ------------- *04* 

*SS users waiting for their File Queue Date (days since DOL)*…
*Amaani Singh (166) , Sarita Baral (165), Sneha.Chavan (150), Becky26 (140), Jap (140), a (132), TVSReddy (104), Tuti_richard (103) and Sweet83 (91) - Roshana (210) and Dan85 (188) files may have already been placed in queue for final decision*

*SS users waiting for their CO Allocation (days from DOL)*…
*Manpreetsingh (131), Detonator1961 (130), HappyDiwali (130), Pooghi (129), Akshay.shah (94), Araichura (73), Rob (60), Pkat (24), Parul Ahuja (12), Nepalgal (7) and nmk452 (3)*

 …*Wish you all Good Luck*... ​


----------



## cute1987

* Forum's 10 may get Visa Grant this Week...*

*01*. *Bm05*......................... *(101)* 
*02*. *PUH*............................ *(088)*
*03*. *Exquisite*.................... *(088)*
*04*. *Zoya13*....................... *(087)*
*05*. *Rajesh*........................ *(97?)*
*06*. *Leo*............................. *(99?)*
*07*. *Cute1987*.................... *(083)*
*08*. *Vvgodbole*.................. *(081)*
*09*. *Tapanp*....................... *(081)*
*10*. *AD (DoL 22-11-2012)*... *(015)*

* ...Wish you all Good Luck for Visa Grant... *​


----------



## Amaanisingh

Let me start your new day and new week with lovely news from my side
Thank you alll for so so soany blessings..
FINALLY PLACED IN FINAL QUEUE...
God is listening...
Lov ya allllll


----------



## Vvvv

Hi becky 
Hw r u 
I m not sure am i in list


----------



## Amaanisingh

prisuda said:


> Hey,
> 
> Hope you receive your visa within this week ! Will pray for you and your lil angel.
> 
> Dont lose hope.... I know its real hard! But just keep your hopes high and you will the get the mail when you least expect it !
> 
> Will pray for you
> 
> Priya


Thank you so much prisuda..
Its really means alottt..
You all give me strength and hope..


----------



## Amaanisingh

cute1987 said:


> *Don't be sad... be positive... be happy... keep faith in God... very shortly ur file will be queued for final decision… we pray for early Visa Grant to u and ur little angel girl child... *



Hey cute..
Thank you all for praying ..
God heard you all for me..

Just wishing that becky should have got the good news too..

In high hopes now
Amaani..


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



cute1987 said:


> *Don't be sad... be positive... be happy... keep faith in God... very shortly ur file will be queued for final decision… we pray for early Visa Grant to u and ur little angel girl child... *





Amaanisingh said:


> Let me start your new day and new week with lovely news from my side
> Thank you alll for so so soany blessings..
> FINALLY PLACED IN FINAL QUEUE...
> God is listening...
> Lov ya allllll


*Congratulations Amaanisingh... feeling very happy for you... now let us ray: to God for an early grant of Visa to u and ur little angel girl child..* :clap2:


----------



## ruchimadan

cute1987 said:


> *SS users Consolidate Waiting List as on 9 Dec 2013*
> *Last Visa Grant to ABS in 85, Kulfi in 86 and Augu2013 in 87 days from file DOQ*​
> *SS users waiting for their Visa Grant (days since DOQ)*…
> 
> *01* - *Bm05* ---------------- *101*
> *02* - *PUH*. ------------------ *88*
> *03* - *Exquisite*-------------- *88*
> *04* - *Zoya13* --------------- *87*
> *05* - *Rajesh.* --------------- *??*
> *06* - *Leo* ------------------- *??*
> *07* - *Cute1987*. ------------ *83*
> *08* - *Vvgodbole.* ----------- *81*
> *09* - *Tapanp* --------------- *81*
> *10* - *Badshah*. ------------- *73*
> *11* - *Andria D'mello*. ------- *69*
> *12* - *Anil2k6* --------------- *67*
> *13* - *Kunrit*. ---------------- *61*
> *14* - *Anu.* ------------------ *61*
> *15* - *Jan14.* ---------------- *53*
> *16* - *Nehakausar12* -------- *49*
> *17* - *Sreej-Raz*. ------------ *28*
> *18* - *Bamborabi*. ----------- *28*
> *19* - *AD (DOL 22-11-12)* --- *13* - *May get priority in Visa Grant?*
> *20* - *Saras712* ------------- *10*
> *21* - *Ruchimadan* ---------- *10*
> *22* - *Sis_bhav*. ------------- *04*
> 
> *SS users waiting for their File Queue Date (days since DOL)*…
> *Amaani Singh (166) , Sarita Baral (165), Sneha.Chavan (150), Becky26 (140), Jap (140), a (132), TVSReddy (104), Tuti_richard (103) and Sweet83 (91) - Roshana (210) and Dan85 (188) files may have already been placed in queue for final decision*
> 
> *SS users waiting for their CO Allocation (days from DOL)*…
> *Manpreetsingh (131), Detonator1961 (130), HappyDiwali (130), Pooghi (129), Akshay.shah (94), Araichura (73), Rob (60), Pkat (24), Parul Ahuja (12), Nepalgal (7) and nmk452 (3)*
> 
> …*Wish you all Good Luck*... ​



Dear cute 1987,
A small correction from my side,my file was place for final decision on 6th nov 2013.i have just enquired about this from immi. so i request u to kindly rectify it in SS.sorry for the inconvenience.
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## sweet83

Amaanisingh said:


> Yeah becky
> Me and my husband are just passing each day for our dayghter and her better future..
> Things are getting worst day by day..
> Right now .. Writing this down.. I 'm crying and i know my husband crying too.. As our daughter shez down with high fever and just some time back she gt up crying from her sleep saying .. I want papa...
> It broke me into thousand pieces..
> 
> Our daughter is just an angel who just came here ... She should be loved and cared most but instead of that she has to go thru all this pain and hard things..
> 
> She was popular for being smily baby all the time.. Bt the day my husband left for au she had become the crankiest baby ever .. Crying irrirated .. As i know she misses her father more than anything..
> 
> I told this to my husband he just couldn't speak .. And he sd i felt like i'm stabbed in heart..
> 
> She needs love from both of us..
> 
> God is seeing all this..
> I need to tell these things to people.. But not to god..
> But i still believe .. And i'm waiting till his patience finishes..
> 
> Still in hopes just Coz of our Baby.. Our World..
> And yes i believe you that we will get good news very very soon..
> 
> Have a miracle week..
> Amaani


Hey Amaanisingh
wht is this sweetheart? At this time I truly said I am angry on u bcos if u loose hope like this who will take care of ur little angle?...dont worry at all...very soon all things resolved by itself. ..here we all pray for you that u get ur visa very soon ...I know things are really very messy day by day....so wht if it is we all r toghter right....keep faith in god. .you will get Reply from AHC soon.
keep smiling 
Sweet83


----------



## cute1987

*SS users Waiting List as on 09-12-2013*

*SS users Waiting List as on 9 Dec 2013*
*Last Visa Grant to ABS in 85, Kulfi in 86 and Augu2013 in 87 days from file DOQ*​
*SS users waiting for their Visa Grant (days since DOQ)*…

*01* - *Bm05* ---------------- *101*
*02* - *PUH*. ------------------ *88*
*03* - *Exquisite* ------------- *88*
*04* - *Zoya13* --------------- *87*
*05* - *Rajesh*. --------------- *??*
*06* - *Leo* ------------------- *??*
*07* - *Cute1987*. ------------ *83*
*08* - *Vvgodbole*. ----------- *81*
*09* - *Tapanp* --------------- *81*
*10* - *Badshah*. ------------- *73*
*11* - *Andria D'mello.* ------- *69*
*12* - *Anil2k6* --------------- *67*
*13* - *Kunrit*. ---------------- *61*
*14* - *Anu*. ------------------ *61*
*15* - *Jan14*. ---------------- *53*
*16* - *Nehakausar12* -------- *49*
*17* - *Ruchimadan* ---------- *33*
*18* - *Sreej-Raz*. ------------ *28*
*19* - *Bamborabi*. ----------- *28*
*20* - *AD (DOL 22-11-12)* --- *13* - *May get priority in Visa Grant?*
*21* - *Saras712* ------------- *10*
*22* - *Sis_bhav*. ------------- *04*
*23* - *Amaanisingh*. --------- *00*

*SS users waiting for their File Queue Date (days since DOL)*…
* Sarita Baral (165), Sneha.Chavan (150), Becky26 (140), Jap (140), a (132), TVSReddy (104), Tuti_richard (103) and Sweet83 (91) - Roshana (210) and Dan85 (188) files may have already been placed in queue for final decision* Amaani Singh (166) ,

*SS users waiting for their CO Allocation (days from DOL)*…
*Manpreetsingh (131), Detonator1961 (130), HappyDiwali (130), Pooghi (129), Akshay.shah (94), Araichura (73), Rob (60), Pkat (24), Parul Ahuja (12), Nepalgal (7) and nmk452 (3)*

 …*Wish you all Good Luck*... ​


----------



## cute1987

ruchimadan said:


> Dear cute 1987,
> A small correction from my side,my file was place for final decision on 6th nov 2013.i have just enquired about this from immi. so i request u to kindly rectify it in SS.sorry for the inconvenience.
> Regards
> Ruchi Madan


Hey Ruchimadan,

I have rectified the waiting list... but the correction in the SS will be done by either Becky26 or Saras712...

With regards,

cute1987


----------



## saras712

cute1987 said:


> Hey Ruchimadan,
> 
> I have rectified the waiting list... but the correction in the SS will be done by either Becky26 or Saras712...
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987


 All done


----------



## Amaanisingh

sweet83 said:


> Hey Amaanisingh
> wht is this sweetheart? At this time I truly said I am angry on u bcos if u loose hope like this who will take care of ur little angle?...dont worry at all...very soon all things resolved by itself. ..here we all pray for you that u get ur visa very soon ...I know things are really very messy day by day....so wht if it is we all r toghter right....keep faith in god. .you will get Reply from AHC soon.
> keep smiling
> Sweet83



Hey sweets...
I know this is totally wrong..
Um sorry for upsetting you 
But you know we can bear anything.. But wen it cums on our baby.. I go mad crazy and impatient... I know every mother on earth feels same for their baby... They are closest to heart...
But i know i have to be patient and big hearted...

Just at the moment when i was about to loose he held us again... God and his things are great... 

Thank you all for supporting me through this ...
I can't be enough thankful to u all...
God bless all..


----------



## Amaanisingh

To be sure 

This means file in final queue???

Letter from co..
"I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for final assessment. "


Does this comes from
Co or sco??


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Yeah becky
> Me and my husband are just passing each day for our dayghter and her better future..
> Things are getting worst day by day..
> Right now .. Writing this down.. I 'm crying and i know my husband crying too.. As our daughter shez down with high fever and just some time back she gt up crying from her sleep saying .. I want papa...
> It broke me into thousand pieces..
> 
> Our daughter is just an angel who just came here ... She should be loved and cared most but instead of that she has to go thru all this pain and hard things..
> 
> She was popular for being smily baby all the time.. Bt the day my husband left for au she had become the crankiest baby ever .. Crying irrirated .. As i know she misses her father more than anything..
> 
> I told this to my husband he just couldn't speak .. And he sd i felt like i'm stabbed in heart..
> 
> She needs love from both of us..
> 
> God is seeing all this..
> I need to tell these things to people.. But not to god..
> But i still believe .. And i'm waiting till his patience finishes..
> 
> Still in hopes just Coz of our Baby.. Our World..
> And yes i believe you that we will get good news very very soon..
> 
> Have a miracle week..
> Amaani



Hey Amaani,

Please don't feel low. Your little girl needs you. Everything you and your partner are doing is for your daughter's better future. So don't loose hope.
Believe iin GOD and he will repay you soon 

Good Luck,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Let me start your new day and new week with lovely news from my side
> Thank you alll for so so soany blessings..
> FINALLY PLACED IN FINAL QUEUE...
> God is listening...
> Lov ya allllll


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Finaaly your file is in queue. Congratulations, see I told you GOD is not cruel, he just tests our patience and Satan adds more problems during that wait.

Everything is moving towards a better future. From today, your countdown for you visa has become. Hopefully you will get it according to the new DOQ 80 days theory.

I'm so happy for you. You can start planning your trip now.

God Bless You and Good Luck!

Kind Regard,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *SS users Waiting List as on 9 Dec 2013*
> *Last Visa Grant to ABS in 85, Kulfi in 86 and Augu2013 in 87 days from file DOQ*​
> *SS users waiting for their Visa Grant (days since DOQ)*…
> 
> *01* - *Bm05* ---------------- *101*
> *02* - *PUH*. ------------------ *88*
> *03* - *Exquisite* ------------- *88*
> *04* - *Zoya13* --------------- *87*
> *05* - *Rajesh*. --------------- *??*
> *06* - *Leo* ------------------- *??*
> *07* - *Cute1987*. ------------ *83*
> *08* - *Vvgodbole*. ----------- *81*
> *09* - *Tapanp* --------------- *81*
> *10* - *Badshah*. ------------- *73*
> *11* - *Andria D'mello.* ------- *69*
> *12* - *Anil2k6* --------------- *67*
> *13* - *Kunrit*. ---------------- *61*
> *14* - *Anu*. ------------------ *61*
> *15* - *Jan14*. ---------------- *53*
> *16* - *Nehakausar12* -------- *49*
> *17* - *Ruchimadan* ---------- *33*
> *18* - *Sreej-Raz*. ------------ *28*
> *19* - *Bamborabi*. ----------- *28*
> *20* - *AD (DOL 22-11-12)* --- *13* - *May get priority in Visa Grant?*
> *21* - *Saras712* ------------- *10*
> *22* - *Sis_bhav*. ------------- *04*
> *23* - *Amaanisingh*. --------- *00*
> 
> *SS users waiting for their File Queue Date (days since DOL)*…
> * Sarita Baral (165), Sneha.Chavan (150), Becky26 (140), Jap (140), a (132), TVSReddy (104), Tuti_richard (103) and Sweet83 (91) - Roshana (210) and Dan85 (188) files may have already been placed in queue for final decision* Amaani Singh (166) ,
> 
> *SS users waiting for their CO Allocation (days from DOL)*…
> *Manpreetsingh (131), Detonator1961 (130), HappyDiwali (130), Pooghi (129), Akshay.shah (94), Araichura (73), Rob (60), Pkat (24), Parul Ahuja (12), Nepalgal (7) and nmk452 (3)*
> 
> …*Wish you all Good Luck*... ​




Good work yet again, Cute!!!

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> To be sure
> 
> This means file in final queue???
> 
> Letter from co..
> "I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for final assessment. "
> 
> 
> Does this comes from
> Co or sco??



Hey Amaani!

Congratulations to you once again. I'm so excited for you 
Yes, I think your file is in queue now. 

Correct me if I'm wrong dear Seniors, this email should have come from your CO.

Good Luck to you.

Kind Regards.
Becky


----------



## cute1987

Amaanisingh said:


> To be sure
> 
> This means file in final queue???
> 
> Letter from co..
> "I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for final assessment. "
> 
> 
> Does this comes from
> Co or sco??


Usually CO emails you such "status update" after the completion of his/her assessment...

*CO queue ur file for final decision* after the completion of his/her thorough assessment of ur documents, medicals, offshore status and when he/she needs no further information/documents from you...

When a *queued file reaches to the top of queue* then a *SCO (senior case officer) re-examine* your all documents, medicals, offshore status and *takes the final decision on your application*...


----------



## Amaanisingh

cute1987 said:


> Usually CO emails you such "status update" after the completion of his/her assessment...
> 
> *CO queue ur file for final decision* after the completion of his/her thorough assessment of ur documents, medicals, offshore status and when he/she needs no further information/documents from you...
> 
> When a *queued file reaches to the top of queue* then a *SCO (senior case officer) re-examine* your all documents, medicals, offshore status and *takes the final decision on your application*...


So this means .. All good in here and its in final queue...
Great.. 
Thank you for clearing up..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Amaani!
> 
> Congratulations to you once again. I'm so excited for you
> Yes, I think your file is in queue now.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong dear Seniors, this email should have come from your CO.
> 
> Good Luck to you.
> 
> Kind Regards.
> Becky


Thank you soooo much becky.,,
You helped me alott through this..
Now i m equally eagerly waiting for good news from your side too..
I really wish next news comes from your side..
Keep checking..


----------



## ruchimadan

cute1987 said:


> Hey Ruchimadan,
> 
> I have rectified the waiting list... but the correction in the SS will be done by either Becky26 or Saras712...
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987


Dear cute 1987!!!
Thank u so much dear!!!
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> *Hey Amaani,
> 
> How's it going? Don't worry you will hear something good from AHC this week. Be positive.
> 
> I got the book you referred to me the other day. It arrived in the mail yesterday evening and I should say, that the first few pages that I've read are so good that I'm forcing myself to actually put the book down and not finish it in one day so I can enjoy it for atleat a week. LOL
> 
> Thank you so much for your help. Hope this new week brings good news for both of us.
> Good Luck :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Hi becky and Amani

Book reading is best to kill time and gain something.....Even here in aus I have my own little library...so I read when wife is away....I have to keep myself engage in some sport activity and reading....as not many Indians around here in country town:ranger::ranger::ranger:.


----------



## Becky26

So guys!!!

Now I have no idea what to do. I just emailed my CO again after last Monday. And this is the automated reply I got from her email:

"Thank you for your email. Please be informed that I have left the organisation.



Kindly forward your queries to [email protected] and you will be responded to shortly.



Regards,
Case Officer Name"

Now I just feel like jumping off my balcony. This only means one thing for sure "DELAY" FML!!!!!!

Loving my life right now

Help guys!!
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Amaanisingh said:


> Thank you soooo much becky.,,
> You helped me alott through this..
> Now i m equally eagerly waiting for good news from your side too..
> I really wish next news comes from your side..
> Keep checking..


Hey Amaanisingh
wooooooooo I am so happy for you can't explain in words. ...wht I told you earlier hmmmm u will get Reply from AHC soon. ...wow wht a lovely day so happy for you. ...pls convey my blessings to little angle..yes I am very excited to hearing from becky this too...rocking day 
Warm regards
sweet83


----------



## kejal22

Amaanisingh said:


> Yeah becky
> Me and my husband are just passing each day for our dayghter and her better future..
> Things are getting worst day by day..
> Right now .. Writing this down.. I 'm crying and i know my husband crying too.. As our daughter shez down with high fever and just some time back she gt up crying from her sleep saying .. I want papa...
> It broke me into thousand pieces..
> 
> Our daughter is just an angel who just came here ... She should be loved and cared most but instead of that she has to go thru all this pain and hard things..
> 
> She was popular for being smily baby all the time.. Bt the day my husband left for au she had become the crankiest baby ever .. Crying irrirated .. As i know she misses her father more than anything..
> 
> I told this to my husband he just couldn't speak .. And he sd i felt like i'm stabbed in heart..
> 
> She needs love from both of us..
> 
> God is seeing all this..
> I need to tell these things to people.. But not to god..
> But i still believe .. And i'm waiting till his patience finishes..
> 
> Still in hopes just Coz of our Baby.. Our World..
> And yes i believe you that we will get good news very very soon..
> 
> Have a miracle week..
> Amaani


Hi
Even I m Saling in same boat like u even I m waiting since Sept for grant but yet no results,no doubt ur daughter is suffering more coz she is missing her dad and only she can feel the pain.I would suggest take her out and let her meet other kids play school or parks etc. And keep ur fingers cross that we all get our grants soon.this wait is killing .
Anyways take care


----------



## saras712

Amaanisingh said:


> Let me start your new day and new week with lovely news from my side
> Thank you alll for so so soany blessings..
> FINALLY PLACED IN FINAL QUEUE...
> God is listening...
> Lov ya allllll


Many congrets.....keep patience.....always gold has to pass through furnace test.....keep in mind your are gold....


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> So guys!!!
> 
> Now I have no idea what to do. I just emailed my CO again after last Monday. And this is the automated reply I got from her email:
> 
> "Thank you for your email. Please be informed that I have left the organisation.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly forward your queries to [email protected] and you will be responded to shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Case Officer Name"
> 
> Now I just feel like jumping off my balcony. This only means one thing for sure "DELAY" FML!!!!!!
> 
> Loving my life right now
> 
> Help guys!!
> Becky




Hey wat the heck..

Now what next.. Call them and inquire about this thing.. 
Ask them about your new co and other details..

This is quite bad on their part.. They should atleast iinform the applicants about their replacements...

B patient becky..
Think about it.. And call or email as required..


Keep updating


----------



## Amaanisingh

saras712 said:


> Many congrets.....keep patience.....always gold has to pass through furnace test.....keep in mind your are gold....


Hey saras.. 
That was so good...
Thank you for keeping me in high spirits..


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> So guys!!!
> 
> Now I have no idea what to do. I just emailed my CO again after last Monday. And this is the automated reply I got from her email:
> 
> "Thank you for your email. Please be informed that I have left the organisation.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly forward your queries to [email protected] and you will be responded to shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Case Officer Name"
> 
> Now I just feel like jumping off my balcony. This only means one thing for sure "DELAY" FML!!!!!!
> 
> Loving my life right now
> 
> Help guys!!
> Becky


Hey becky
wht is this? I feel like blasted. ..out of my mind now..anyways not too much delay I think she may assist your file completely and handover to concerning one ...she /he only cheak and placed your file in order...don't worry about it. . ...god is here for us.
best regards
sweet83


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> So guys!!!
> 
> Now I have no idea what to do. I just emailed my CO again after last Monday. And this is the automated reply I got from her email:
> 
> "Thank you for your email. Please be informed that I have left the organisation.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly forward your queries to [email protected] and you will be responded to shortly.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Case Officer Name"
> 
> Now I just feel like jumping off my balcony. This only means one thing for sure "DELAY" FML!!!!!!
> 
> Loving my life right now
> 
> Help guys!!
> Becky


Dont worry You will hear something in next 10 days...Sneha,chavan and JAP if you guys active keep updating us if any update in ur case in next 10 days.


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey Amaanisingh
> wooooooooo I am so happy for you can't explain in words. ...wht I told you earlier hmmmm u will get Reply from AHC soon. ...wow wht a lovely day so happy for you. ...pls convey my blessings to little angle..yes I am very excited to hearing from becky this too...rocking day
> Warm regards
> sweet83



I wish I could give some positive news to you guys, but I oly have bad news. My CO left AHC. And now I have no idea who is my new CO. After 3 months of trying to get in touch with her, she didn't even have the courtesy of informing her applicants that she is leaving her job.

Our lives our future is her hands and she couldn't be bothered to just send a one liner email to her applicants that who will our new CO be and how long things are going to take now that she is leaving her job.

I should say life is an absolute pain in the bottom.

I wanna see what the future holds now. After almost 5 months since DOL I have no idea what they are doing with my application.


----------



## Amaanisingh

kejal22 said:


> Hi
> Even I m Saling in same boat like u even I m waiting since Sept for grant but yet no results,no doubt ur daughter is suffering more coz she is missing her dad and only she can feel the pain.I would suggest take her out and let her meet other kids play school or parks etc. And keep ur fingers cross that we all get our grants soon.this wait is killing .
> Anyways take care



Yeah i try alott to make her happy always..
Make her talk to her dad through facetime so that she don't miss him much..
But when she needs him she needs nobody else then..
But still we are waiting for that golden day ...
And thank you for supporting me through
It means alott


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey wat the heck..
> 
> Now what next.. Call them and inquire about this thing..
> Ask them about your new co and other details..
> 
> This is quite bad on their part.. They should atleast iinform the applicants about their replacements...
> 
> B patient becky..
> Think about it.. And call or email as required..
> 
> 
> Keep updating



Thanks Amaani!!

I will call them tomorrow and see what they have to say. Will definitely keep you posted.

When would be the best time to call them, if you would know 

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

sweet83 said:


> Hey Amaanisingh
> wooooooooo I am so happy for you can't explain in words. ...wht I told you earlier hmmmm u will get Reply from AHC soon. ...wow wht a lovely day so happy for you. ...pls convey my blessings to little angle..yes I am very excited to hearing from becky this too...rocking day
> Warm regards
> sweet83



Yeah sweets.. Thank you ... Your words came true..
I already have hugged her thousand times ..
Will do that from your side too..
God did dis just for her.. I know..

Thanks again


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> wht is this? I feel like blasted. ..out of my mind now..anyways not too much delay I think she may assist your file completely and handover to concerning one ...she /he only cheak and placed your file in order...don't worry about it. . ...god is here for us.
> best regards
> sweet83



Thanks for the kind words sweet. I do hope God is seeing the pain I'm going through here. My husband and I were literally counting days when I'll be able to go back to him. And now with this I feel so broken.

Gonna have to tell the husband this crap news tomorrow.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Thanks Amaani!!
> 
> I will call them tomorrow and see what they have to say. Will definitely keep you posted.
> 
> When would be the best time to call them, if you would know
> 
> Thanks,
> Becky


Its better to call them in the morning after near 9 or 10
As after that they get bored lazy and maybe tired( if they working)..
Keep in mind call at that no which i gave you..
And you have to keep on hold for more than 30 mins... Myb less if lucky..
So call early as possible..

And all good wishes.. 
You will pass through this soon
Dont worry..

Just to boost you up
'Hope shines brightest through darkest moments'

So be hopeful..
Good luck


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> I wish I could give some positive news to you guys, but I oly have bad news. My CO left AHC. And now I have no idea who is my new CO. After 3 months of trying to get in touch with her, she didn't even have the courtesy of informing her applicants that she is leaving her job.
> 
> Our lives our future is her hands and she couldn't be bothered to just send a one liner email to her applicants that who will our new CO be and how long things are going to take now that she is leaving her job.
> 
> I should say life is an absolute pain in the bottom.
> 
> I wanna see what the future holds now. After almost 5 months since DOL I have no idea what they are doing with my application.


True I completely agree with you becky...seems they r very in responsible...they don't have even courtesy that wht people felt by there affairs. ..they effected our life& future by this...now in this you should talk with them in office hours...little bit delay I guess but no too much ...all thing gonna well at the end of this .do not worry about this...keep smiling and take patience. 
Warm regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Its better to call them in the morning after near 9 or 10
> As after that they get bored lazy and maybe tired( if they working)..
> Keep in mind call at that no which i gave you..
> And you have to keep on hold for more than 30 mins... Myb less if lucky..
> So call early as possible..
> 
> And all good wishes..
> You will pass through this soon
> Dont worry..
> 
> Just to boost you up
> 'Hope shines brightest through darkest moments'
> 
> So be hopeful..
> Good luck




Ok! Great, what time does AHC open?
I will call them as soon as they open in that case.

Thanks so much for your words of encouragement. I really am. You have no idea how much you have helped me through this crap process, the process which I can't see ending very soon.

God Bless You!

Becky


----------



## kunrit

Becky26 said:


> Ok! Great, what time does AHC open?
> I will call them as soon as they open in that case.
> 
> Thanks so much for your words of encouragement. I really am. You have no idea how much you have helped me through this crap process, the process which I can't see ending very soon.
> 
> God Bless You!
> 
> Becky



They start at 8:30 am.


----------



## Becky26

kunrit said:


> They start at 8:30 am.


Thanks kunrit


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> So guys!!!
> 
> Now I have no idea what to do. I just emailed my CO again after last Monday. And this is the automated reply I got from her email:
> 
> "Thank you for your email. Please be informed that I have left the organisation.
> 
> 
> Kindly forward your queries to [email protected] and you will be responded to shortly.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Case Officer Name"
> 
> Now I just feel like jumping off my balcony. This only means one thing for sure "DELAY" FML!!!!!!
> 
> Loving my life right now
> 
> Help guys!!
> Becky


_*Be cool Becky... I hope that by now she must have placed ur file in queue for final decision... so be positive... shortly u may get such status update email from the AHC... keep your faith in God... *_


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> _*Be cool Becky... I hope that by now she must have placed ur file in queue for final decision... so be positive... shortly u may get such status update email from the AHC... keep your faith in God... *_




Hey cute!

Thanks a lot for your reply.
Please check your inbox 

Thank You!!!
Becky


----------



## Vvvv

Thanks dear .... 
The reason is he is well known to my partner .. And i am stuck in between.. 
Good thing is he is not charging any more as we have already given him big amount .. He always says that i will get visa around mid of jan .. According to him then. I should be expecting medical now and then . Seriuosly siiting home and waiting and frustrating ... 
I always keep on asking and have to accept same attitude .. 


Thanks dear .... I will ask again n again .....


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Dear All,

We ol knw ours is a temporary seperation. We will be with our partners sooner or later.

All we have to do is smile n live life to the fullest. Who doesnt need a time off anyways .  Jokes apart. I believe AHC also has its responsibilities and pressures. Lets just be patient. 

At the end it will all be good.

Beleive in ur present and your future will be good.

We all here in Delhi can meet to pray and party. Lets do that.

We will be with our partners thats the truth and nothing can deny or stop that.

yes at times world seems to fall apart but smile and let the problems know we arn't afraid of anything.

watever happens , happens for good.

stay happy and spread smiles ol the way across to OZ.

Wishing for miracle early grants for everyone here. :amen: :fingerscrossed:


Stay Happy and Blessed. :wreath:

Luv
Parul Ahuja


----------



## Jap

Hi Becky,

How are you? Are you getting my msgs in your inbox? I sent few


----------



## leonardverma

*sree raj*

we r in the same situation  
can u plz update, r u still in aus ?


----------



## Amaanisingh

Anyone ever asked for additional documents after final queue...

I know the fact that they can ask and all that..
But if anyone has been ever asked??
Please share


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Ok! Great, what time does AHC open?
> I will call them as soon as they open in that case.
> 
> Thanks so much for your words of encouragement. I really am. You have no idea how much you have helped me through this crap process, the process which I can't see ending very soon.
> 
> God Bless You!
> 
> Becky



Hey becky
Good morning fighter..
Be ready today... U have a fight .. 

Be confident
And i m so glad that i've helped you through all this..
And i also always look forward to your replies..

I 'll always there to help you at any moment ..

Have a good day..
And share the good news soon ..
I want to hear it today..

Good luck


----------



## Amaanisingh

A quick liner for a new day a new beginning

Faith is seeing light with your heart When your Eyes sees all darkness


Keep going buddies...


----------



## sweet83

Amaanisingh said:


> A quick liner for a new day a new beginning
> 
> Faith is seeing light with your heart When your Eyes sees all darkness
> 
> 
> Keep going buddies...


Hey
good morning with new hopes new beginnings ....wht a lovely quote ...


----------



## Becky26

Jap said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> How are you? Are you getting my msgs in your inbox? I sent few



Hey Jap!

How are you? Unfortunately I haven't received any messages from you. I was going to write to you in a couple of days to check on how your partner's visa application was going. 

Any update from your side? 
Nothing from me. 
Cherry on top of all this mess, is my when I emailed my CO for the 4th time last night, her automated reply said that "She has left the organization".

So have no idea what the hell is going on with my file. 

I will keep you posted if there is any news from my front.
Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey becky
> Good morning fighter..
> Be ready today... U have a fight ..
> 
> Be confident
> And i m so glad that i've helped you through all this..
> And i also always look forward to your replies..
> 
> I 'll always there to help you at any moment ..
> 
> Have a good day..
> And share the good news soon ..
> I want to hear it today..
> 
> Good luck



Hey Amaani,

Thank you for such a lovely post and all your motivation. I'm sure you know words such as these make so much difference in one's attitude towards a situation like this. Even though we have never met, your advice and kind words sometimes make me get through the day such as yesterday.

I will keep fighting cause the prize "My Husband" is worth it and he is doing the same for me in Australia. Fighting for us. Trying to get things organized for when I will get there and when will get to spend the rest of our livees together without being scared that oneday someone is going to separate me from him.


I will keep you posted on how things go today. Please pray for me. I need it.
Thanks again and God Bless You!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Anyone ever asked for additional documents after final queue...
> 
> I know the fact that they can ask and all that..
> But if anyone has been ever asked??
> Please share


Hey Amaani!

I just got off the phone from AHC, I did exactly what you told me to do and I got through to them in less than 2 mins. Thanks so much! You're a life saver.



Jap said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> How are you? Are you getting my msgs in your inbox? I sent few


Now good news First- My medicals have been cleared and received by them on August 4th, 2013. And all the documentation is complete for my file.

Bad News- is that the Case Officer Code 9 is apparently not my CO. Even though her name was in the Acknowledgement Letter she sent me on July 24th, 2013
The AHC operator was very polite, (not very informative as to what I was asking her) told me that CO allocation is taking 18 weeks from DOL.
She said that I don't even have a CO alloted to my file to begin with.
And she asked me to wait for a bit longer and CO will be alloted soon and he/she will get in touch with me.

So 141 days have gone and I still don't have a CO. Looks like it's going to be a very long and painful waiting period. 
At this speed of processing I won't even be back in Australia by the time it's my husband's and my 1st Wedding Anniversary on March 8th. I have lost all hope that my visa is coming anytime soon.

Thanks so much Amaani, sweet, cute and many others for your countless posts to me and helping me through this time.
Good Luck to you my friend!

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Jap

Becky26 said:


> Hey Amaani!
> 
> I just got off the phone from AHC, I did exactly what you told me to do and I got through to them in less than 2 mins. Thanks so much! You're a life saver.
> 
> 
> 
> Now good news First- My medicals have been cleared and received by them on August 4th, 2013. And all the documentation is complete for my file.
> 
> Bad News- is that the Case Officer Code 9 is apparently not my CO. Even though her name was in the Acknowledgement Letter she sent me on July 24th, 2013
> The AHC operator was very polite, (not very informative as to what I was asking her) told me that CO allocation is taking 18 weeks from DOL.
> She said that I don't even have a CO alloted to my file to begin with.
> And she asked me to wait for a bit longer and CO will be alloted soon and he/she will get in touch with me.
> 
> So 141 days have gone and I still don't have a CO. Looks like it's going to be a very long and painful waiting period.
> At this speed of processing I won't even be back in Australia by the time it's my husband's and my 1st Wedding Anniversary on March 8th. I have lost all hope that my visa is coming anytime soon.
> 
> Thanks so much Amaani, sweet, cute and many others for your countless posts to me and helping me through this time.
> Good Luck to you my friend!
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Becky


Becky, Check your inbox.


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> Hey Amaani!
> 
> I just got off the phone from AHC, I did exactly what you told me to do and I got through to them in less than 2 mins. Thanks so much! You're a life saver.
> 
> 
> 
> Now good news First- My medicals have been cleared and received by them on August 4th, 2013. And all the documentation is complete for my file.
> 
> Bad News- is that the Case Officer Code 9 is apparently not my CO. Even though her name was in the Acknowledgement Letter she sent me on July 24th, 2013
> The AHC operator was very polite, (not very informative as to what I was asking her) told me that CO allocation is taking 18 weeks from DOL.
> She said that I don't even have a CO alloted to my file to begin with.
> And she asked me to wait for a bit longer and CO will be alloted soon and he/she will get in touch with me.
> 
> So 141 days have gone and I still don't have a CO. Looks like it's going to be a very long and painful waiting period.
> At this speed of processing I won't even be back in Australia by the time it's my husband's and my 1st Wedding Anniversary on March 8th. I have lost all hope that my visa is coming anytime soon.
> 
> Thanks so much Amaani, sweet, cute and many others for your countless posts to me and helping me through this time.
> Good Luck to you my friend!
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Becky


*Hey Becky,

Happy to know that your medicals are cleared and documents are complete...

I think your file has already been processed and is just waiting for its turn of placing in the queue for final decision (amaanisingh file was placed in queue after 165 days)...

You may get a reply of your email to the AHC by next Tuesday...

Now be cool... and wait for a reply from the AHC...

With regards,

cute1987*


----------



## cute1987

* ...Good Morning to Everyone... *​
*Hey Bm05, PUH, Exquisite, Zoya13, AD, Rajesh, Leo, Vvgodbole and Tapanp *

*:ranger: ...Keep an eye on your Inbox for a possible Visa Grant email from the AHC... :ranger:*​


----------



## Jap

Becky26 said:


> Hey Jap!
> 
> How are you? Unfortunately I haven't received any messages from you. I was going to write to you in a couple of days to check on how your partner's visa application was going.
> 
> Any update from your side?
> Nothing from me.
> Cherry on top of all this mess, is my when I emailed my CO for the 4th time last night, her automated reply said that "She has left the organization".
> 
> So have no idea what the hell is going on with my file.
> 
> I will keep you posted if there is any news from my front.
> Good Luck to you!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, Just got an email, my wife's file has been queued today. I think your file will be queued too now.


----------



## PUH

*Visa Granted*

Hi All.....
Finally the wait is over .... Got my Visa at 9:45 am....
Thank U all......


----------



## zoya13

keeping good eye on the inbox as well as spams....plz plz plz visa come sooonnnn...hubby has bought surprise gifts fr me !!! eagerly waiting fr me in aus.....


----------



## zoya13

whoa !!! congrats !!!!! good luck !!! 



PUH said:


> Hi All.....
> Finally the wait is over .... Got my Visa at 9:45 am....
> Thank U all......


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



PUH said:


> Hi All.....
> Finally the wait is over .... Got my Visa at 9:45 am....
> Thank U all......


lane: *Congratulations PUH... wish you a happy married life mate... :cheer2:*


----------



## zoya13

cute, becky, cn u update the list again...PUH got the visa...so hw many to go....


----------



## zoya13

i just love showing the list to my mamma in law, she is more eager than me, to send me to her son !! lol !!! everytym my name gets near to the final, she exclaims wd excitement !!


----------



## detonator1961

It has been 130 days since my DOL and I have not heard from AHC at all. I am waiting for my CO allocation and its been a bloody long wait. I believe Manpreetsingh (131), HappyDiwali (130), Pooghi (129), are in the same boat. Guys if you have heard from AHC please respond to my post.

Other forum members please suggest what should I do?


----------



## Parul Ahuja

congratulations PUH.

eace::rockon::clap2:


----------



## saras712

PUH said:


> Hi All.....
> Finally the wait is over .... Got my Visa at 9:45 am....
> Thank U all......


Congrets....

:first::first::first:
:closed_2::closed_2::closed_2::closed_2::closed_2::closed_2: Your case is closed.
lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Hey Amaani!
> 
> I just got off the phone from AHC, I did exactly what you told me to do and I got through to them in less than 2 mins. Thanks so much! You're a life saver.
> 
> 
> 
> Now good news First- My medicals have been cleared and received by them on August 4th, 2013. And all the documentation is complete for my file.
> 
> Bad News- is that the Case Officer Code 9 is apparently not my CO. Even though her name was in the Acknowledgement Letter she sent me on July 24th, 2013
> The AHC operator was very polite, (not very informative as to what I was asking her) told me that CO allocation is taking 18 weeks from DOL.
> She said that I don't even have a CO alloted to my file to begin with.
> And she asked me to wait for a bit longer and CO will be alloted soon and he/she will get in touch with me.
> 
> So 141 days have gone and I still don't have a CO. Looks like it's going to be a very long and painful waiting period.
> At this speed of processing I won't even be back in Australia by the time it's my husband's and my 1st Wedding Anniversary on March 8th. I have lost all hope that my visa is coming anytime soon.
> 
> Thanks so much Amaani, sweet, cute and many others for your countless posts to me and helping me through this time.
> Good Luck to you my friend!
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Becky


Hi Becky
its quite frustrating but the positive side of things that u cleared medical which is more difficult section. ..and ur all doc in an order shows that ur file assist by them ....this is quite contradictory bcos my question is this who associated with this file? Doc r in row that means primary assistance r done on ur file ...as per AHC new guide lines 15 to 16 week for primary assistance. ..
No worries about it ..everything done by next weekend. .keep faith in god. .here we all pray for you right keep smiling yesterday I talk with my agent he suggested to wait for a week ....my file is not open yet  but the satisfactory condition is this time is still for visa grant 7 to 8 month .
keep smiling and take care
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

detonator1961 said:


> It has been 130 days since my DOL and I have not heard from AHC at all. I am waiting for my CO allocation and its been a bloody long wait. I believe Manpreetsingh (131), HappyDiwali (130), Pooghi (129), are in the same boat. Guys if you have heard from AHC please respond to my post.
> 
> Other forum members please suggest what should I do?


Hi detonator
Keep patience ...I guess they will contact you by next weekend. .
Warm regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

Jap said:


> Hi Becky, Just got an email, my wife's file has been queued today. I think your file will be queued too now.



Hey Jap!

Congratulations!! Keep us posted 
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

PUH said:


> Hi All.....
> Finally the wait is over .... Got my Visa at 9:45 am....
> Thank U all......


Yippppppieeeeeeee!!!!!!! Congratulations you got it!!!
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead with your partner.

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :drum::drum::drum::drum: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Have a lovely Christmas and a Happy New Year 2014
God Bless You

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> It has been 130 days since my DOL and I have not heard from AHC at all. I am waiting for my CO allocation and its been a bloody long wait. I believe Manpreetsingh (131), HappyDiwali (130), Pooghi (129), are in the same boat. Guys if you have heard from AHC please respond to my post.
> 
> Other forum members please suggest what should I do?





Buddy!!!! We are in the same boat. 
I spoke to AHC today and the operator said that its taking 18 weeks to allot COs now. Its already been over 20 weeks for me. (141 days)
I thought I has a CO but it wasn't. My Medicals have been received and cleared by AHC on August 4th, 2013. My decision ready file is sitting in their office with no CO.

And after I said that it's already been over 20 weeks she asked me to wait longer and that the standard processing time frame is 12 months. So yeah! 
I'll keep you posted if I hear anything. 
You keep us updated 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hi Becky
> its quite frustrating but the positive side of things that u cleared medical which is more difficult section. ..and ur all doc in an order shows that ur file assist by them ....this is quite contradictory bcos my question is this who associated with this file? Doc r in row that means primary assistance r done on ur file ...as per AHC new guide lines 15 to 16 week for primary assistance. ..
> No worries about it ..everything done by next weekend. .keep faith in god. .here we all pray for you right keep smiling yesterday I talk with my agent he suggested to wait for a week ....my file is not open yet  but the satisfactory condition is this time is still for visa grant 7 to 8 month .
> keep smiling and take care
> sweet83



Hey sweet,

After seeing so many people get their visas in like 190-210 days. So I was hoping that for myself as well. I guess we don't get everything we wish for and hope for.
Thanks for your post 

Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ruchimadan

PUH said:


> Hi All.....
> Finally the wait is over .... Got my Visa at 9:45 am....
> Thank U all......


Dear PUH

congratulations :tea::drum:
have a great life ahead!!!!
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *SS users Consolidate Waiting List as on 9 Dec 2013*
> *Last Visa Grant to ABS in 85, Kulfi in 86 and Augu2013 in 87 days from file DOQ*​
> *SS users waiting for their Visa Grant (days since DOQ)*…
> 
> *01* - *Bm05* ---------------- *101*
> *02* - *PUH*. ------------------ *88*
> *03* - *Exquisite*-------------- *88*
> *04* - *Zoya13* --------------- *87*
> *05* - *Rajesh.* --------------- *??*
> *06* - *Leo* ------------------- *??*
> *07* - *Cute1987*. ------------ *83*
> *08* - *Vvgodbole.* ----------- *81*
> *09* - *Tapanp* --------------- *81*
> *10* - *Badshah*. ------------- *73*
> *11* - *Andria D'mello*. ------- *69*
> *12* - *Anil2k6* --------------- *67*
> *13* - *Kunrit*. ---------------- *61*
> *14* - *Anu.* ------------------ *61*
> *15* - *Jan14.* ---------------- *53*
> *16* - *Nehakausar12* -------- *49*
> *17* - *Sreej-Raz*. ------------ *28*
> *18* - *Bamborabi*. ----------- *28*
> *19* - *AD (DOL 22-11-12)* --- *13* - *May get priority in Visa Grant?*
> *20* - *Saras712* ------------- *10*
> *21* - *Ruchimadan* ---------- *10*
> *22* - *Sis_bhav*. ------------- *04*
> 
> *SS users waiting for their File Queue Date (days since DOL)*…
> *Amaani Singh (166) , Sarita Baral (165), Sneha.Chavan (150), Becky26 (140), Jap (141), a (132), TVSReddy (104), Tuti_richard (103) and Sweet83 (91) - Roshana (210) and Dan85 (188) files may have already been placed in queue for final decision*
> 
> *SS users waiting for their CO Allocation (days from DOL)*…
> *Manpreetsingh (131), Detonator1961 (130), HappyDiwali (130), Pooghi (129), Akshay.shah (94), Araichura (73), Rob (60), Pkat (24), Parul Ahuja (12), Nepalgal (7) and nmk452 (3)*
> 
> …*Wish you all Good Luck*... ​



Congratulations to PUH once again on her visa grant and Jap for getting the file in final queue.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Amaani!
> 
> I just got off the phone from AHC, I did exactly what you told me to do and I got through to them in less than 2 mins. Thanks so much! You're a life saver.
> 
> 
> 
> Now good news First- My medicals have been cleared and received by them on August 4th, 2013. And all the documentation is complete for my file.
> 
> Bad News- is that the Case Officer Code 9 is apparently not my CO. Even though her name was in the Acknowledgement Letter she sent me on July 24th, 2013
> The AHC operator was very polite, (not very informative as to what I was asking her) told me that CO allocation is taking 18 weeks from DOL.
> She said that I don't even have a CO alloted to my file to begin with.
> And she asked me to wait for a bit longer and CO will be alloted soon and he/she will get in touch with me.
> 
> So 141 days have gone and I still don't have a CO. Looks like it's going to be a very long and painful waiting period.
> At this speed of processing I won't even be back in Australia by the time it's my husband's and my 1st Wedding Anniversary on March 8th. I have lost all hope that my visa is coming anytime soon.
> 
> Thanks so much Amaani, sweet, cute and many others for your countless posts to me and helping me through this time.
> Good Luck to you my friend!
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Becky



Hey becky..
That's a gooood news..
Atlast you are free from such a big burden..
As now u cn relax that you have done your part and now all is just timing thing


And about co allocation
Dont worry about that whenever your co will be allocated it will also be your date of final queue....
So be positive .. You will get d co within this week..
And i told you to think and b positive .. You will attract good things...
And believe me you will definately celebrate your anniversary together...
Have faith in god... 

And celebrate as atleast you got some answer..
And really hats off to ur patience.. As it ws just a mnth i submitted documents and i dint gt reply for my file .. N i ws irritated to hell..
But you have the patience to wait fo more than 4 months.. I would have literally gone mad thinking..

So you really are a fighter... And you have won half of the battle ...keep fighting..other half will get scared and will run...




Just for you

“Be The Kind Of Woman That When Your Feet Hit The Floor Each Morning The Devil Says, ‘Oh Crap, She’s Up!’”


Keep fighting


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey becky..
> That's a gooood news..
> Atlast you are free from such a big burden..
> As now u cn relax that you have done your part and now all is just timing thing
> 
> 
> And about co allocation
> Dont worry about that whenever your co will be allocated it will also be your date of final queue....
> So be positive .. You will get d co within this week..
> And i told you to think and b positive .. You will attract good things...
> And believe me you will definately celebrate your anniversary together...
> Have faith in god...
> 
> And celebrate as atleast you got some answer..
> And really hats off to ur patience.. As it ws just a mnth i submitted documents and i dint gt reply for my file .. N i ws irritated to hell..
> But you have the patience to wait fo more than 4 months.. I would have literally gone mad thinking..
> 
> So you really are a fighter... And you have won half of the battle ...keep fighting..other half will get scared and will run...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you
> 
> “Be The Kind Of Woman That When Your Feet Hit The Floor Each Morning The Devil Says, ‘Oh Crap, She’s Up!’”
> 
> 
> Keep fighting



Hey Amaani!!

Thanks so much for your amazing post. The quote made me smile. 
yeah, I want to relax and celebrate but I can't thinking that its been longer than the time frame AHC told me for CO allocation. How much longer will it take now. 

Some part of still has hope that I will get it before our Anniversary and the other part wants to cry and scream thinking that what if it takes 12 months to get the visa, what will I do?

This I swear is the worst situation of my life, I'm sure I'm not the only one who is feeling this way.
Waiting and hoping for a Miracle very soon.

Thanks again for your encouraging post.
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

PUH said:


> Hi All.....
> Finally the wait is over .... Got my Visa at 9:45 am....
> Thank U all......


Great start..
Congratulations
Enjoy your christmas and new year with the one of the biggest victory of your life
God bless you..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Amaani!!
> 
> Thanks so much for your amazing post. The quote made me smile.
> yeah, I want to relax and celebrate but I can't thinking that its been longer than the time frame AHC told me for CO allocation. How much longer will it take now.
> 
> Some part of still has hope that I will get it before our Anniversary and the other part wants to cry and scream thinking that what if it takes 12 months to get the visa, what will I do?
> 
> This I swear is the worst situation of my life, I'm sure I'm not the only one who is feeling this way.
> Waiting and hoping for a Miracle very soon.
> 
> Thanks again for your encouraging post.
> Becky



Hey becky
You know everyone is in that dicey situation
Will i or will not
So.. U not alone ... Don't worry..

You will win..


----------



## zoya13

Guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got the visa letter just now !!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to every one here for the support.... )


----------



## Amaanisingh

zoya13 said:


> Guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got the visa letter just now !!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to every one here for the support.... )


Wohoooooooo!!!!!
Great news zoya...
You ended a day with good news...
Take a deep breath...
And shout out louddddd... """Yippe i got it.."
Hahah
Tc god bless


----------



## Becky26

zoya13 said:


> Guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got the visa letter just now !!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to every one here for the support.... )


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Have a wonderful life ahead.
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo: :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Vvvv

Just wanna share a litle update ....

After 2 continous email to my lawyer ..I asked him when medicals is expected .... 

He just replied that may within next 2weeks ....because processing is slow and ther is media election in australia ....

Dnt knw its a excuse or he is very honest ...


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *SS users Consolidate Waiting List as on 9 Dec 2013*
> *Last Visa Grant to ABS in 85, Kulfi in 86 and Augu2013 in 87 days from file DOQ*​
> *SS users waiting for their Visa Grant (days since DOQ)*…
> 
> *01* - *Bm05* ---------------- *101*
> *02* - *PUH*. ------------------ *88*
> *03* - *Exquisite*-------------- *88*
> *04* - *Zoya13* --------------- *87*
> *05* - *Rajesh.* --------------- *??*
> *06* - *Leo* ------------------- *??*
> *07* - *Cute1987*. ------------ *83*
> *08* - *Vvgodbole.* ----------- *81*
> *09* - *Tapanp* --------------- *81*
> *10* - *Badshah*. ------------- *73*
> *11* - *Andria D'mello*. ------- *69*
> *12* - *Anil2k6* --------------- *67*
> *13* - *Kunrit*. ---------------- *61*
> *14* - *Anu.* ------------------ *61*
> *15* - *Jan14.* ---------------- *53*
> *16* - *Nehakausar12* -------- *49*
> *17* - *Sreej-Raz*. ------------ *28*
> *18* - *Bamborabi*. ----------- *28*
> *19* - *AD (DOL 22-11-12)* --- *13* - *May get priority in Visa Grant?*
> *20* - *Saras712* ------------- *10*
> *21* - *Ruchimadan* ---------- *10*
> *22* - *Sis_bhav*. ------------- *04*
> 
> *SS users waiting for their File Queue Date (days since DOL)*…
> *Amaani Singh (166) , Sarita Baral (165), Sneha.Chavan (150), Becky26 (140), Jap (140), a (132), TVSReddy (104), Tuti_richard (103) and Sweet83 (91) - Roshana (210) and Dan85 (188) files may have already been placed in queue for final decision*
> 
> *SS users waiting for their CO Allocation (days from DOL)*…
> *Manpreetsingh (131), Detonator1961 (130), HappyDiwali (130), Pooghi (129), Akshay.shah (94), Araichura (73), Rob (60), Pkat (24), Parul Ahuja (12), Nepalgal (7) and nmk452 (3)*
> 
> …*Wish you all Good Luck*... ​



2 off from the new list 
Good luck to the rest.

Becky


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



zoya13 said:


> Guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got the visa letter just now !!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to every one here for the support.... )


lane:* Congratulations Zoya13... have a happy married life ahead... wish you Merry Xmas and Happy New Year 2014... *:cheer2:


----------



## zoya13

Thank you all.... Feeling on top of the world...considering the paced up speed og ahc, i'm sure rest of the visas will be arriving very soon.... 
It has been a lovely experience with all of you. See you in aus !!! )


----------



## sweet83

zoya13 said:


> Thank you all.... Feeling on top of the world...considering the paced up speed og ahc, i'm sure rest of the visas will be arriving very soon....
> It has been a lovely experience with all of you. See you in aus !!!
> Hi zoya
> congratulations to you. ..wish u a happy married life ahead mate. .
> have fun
> sweet83


----------



## Becky26

ANOTHER GOOD NEWS FOR TODAY GUYS!!!!!
SS User "exquisite" got their visa today!!!!

Many many congratulations to you, hope you have a wodnerful life ahead.
lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: :drum::drum::drum::drum: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Wish you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 2014.

Best Wishes,
Becky


P.S.- Three Grants today


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Becky26 said:


> ANOTHER GOOD NEWS FOR TODAY GUYS!!!!!
> SS User "exquisite" got their visa today!!!!
> 
> Many many congratulations to you, hope you have a wodnerful life ahead.
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: :drum::drum::drum::drum: :bounce::bounce::bounce::clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::Cheer2:
> 
> Wish you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 2014.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky
> 
> 
> P.S.- Three Grants today




*...Thanks Becky for posting a happy news...*
lane: *Congratulations Exquisite... have a wonderful life ahead... *:cheer2:​


----------



## Becky26

*SS Users Waiting for Visa Grant as per their File Date of Queue:-*​

*01... Bm05 .............. 103
02... Rajesh ............ 99
03... PUH ................ 89
04... exquisite.......... 89
05... zoya13............. 88
06... Cute1987......... 85
07... Vvgodbole........ 83
08... Tapanp............. 83
09... Badshah........... 75
10... Andria D' mello.. 71
11... Anil2k6............. 69
12... Kunrit............... 63
13... Anu.................. 63
14... Jan14............... 53
15... nehakausar12... 51
16... Sreej-Raz......... 30
17... Bamborambi..... 30
18... Sara712........... 12
19... ruchimadan...... 12
20... sis_bhav.......... 06*

*AD (DOL 22-11-12) 13 days since DOQ. Exceptional Case*


Good Luck to all, updated list as of today.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Hi cute
ur r the next....yeppyyyy great feeling hmmmm ...u must be excited about this. ...even we r also very desperate for. .gud luck to you...for my side showers of blessings. 
Sweet83


----------



## cute1987

sweet83 said:


> Hi cute
> ur r the next....yeppyyyy great feeling hmmmm ...u must be excited about this. ...even we r also very desperate for. .gud luck to you...for my side showers of blessings.
> Sweet83


*Hey Sweet83,

Thanks for your good wishes...

I sincerely pray to God for a timely Visa Grant to all applicants...

With regards,

cute1987*


----------



## PUH

Thank You all Expat members..... your SS prediction really helped me........
Flying to Sydney on 25th Dec...... travel agent got the ticket for X'mas day......
Atleast i will b celebrating New Year with hubby....... 

Congrats whoever got their Visa granted.....and Goodluck to those who r waiting......

Take Care.... Hope everyone get their visa soon and have a happy married life.

Regards,
PUH


----------



## Amaanisingh

sweet83 said:


> Hi cute
> ur r the next....yeppyyyy great feeling hmmmm ...u must be excited about this. ...even we r also very desperate for. .gud luck to you...for my side showers of blessings.
> Sweet83



Hey cutes..
Pack your bags
Must b having butterflies in tummy..
Its so exciting..
I wish to feel dat feeling soon..


----------



## saras712

zoya13 said:


> Guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got the visa letter just now !!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to every one here for the support.... )



Thats called the great finish...news at the end of the day....

Wish yu congratulation and happpy married life ahead.....lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Case closed.

:closed_2::closed_2::closed_2:


Congrets and happy married life to Exequite too


----------



## saras712

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey cutes..
> Pack your bags
> Must b having butterflies in tummy..
> Its so exciting..
> I wish to feel dat feeling soon..


You are right Amani...she is on the edge of the getting grant letter by today or tommorrow.........get ready cute with your cute news and pack your cute luggage....

And have a cute congratulation in advance.:humble::humble::humble:


----------



## prisuda

Hey all,
First of all congrats to all people who got the grant mail. Once you have settled, you will have guidance from your partners, but still, do the following
- Apply for TFN - your tax file no (if you haven't)
- Apply for Medicare, mostly the directions will be given to you on the grant mail, go through it.
- once you get your medicare card and kind of settle down, try to get bills on both the names (yours and your partner's) 
- Anything address to you like bills, invitations, etc try to get it on both your names.
-Most IMPORTANT - please notify the government whenever you change addresses as you will have to keep them notified. 
- Photos - of course you'll have loads of them , but keep them safely.

You guys can find loads of info on these forums once you settle..... Its way too early for your second stage of visa, but no one told me all this and I happily forgot about it and faced the consequences when the time came ! So just updating you guys ! 


And for those still waiting. One thing mainly, after your CO is allocated to you, that person will not communicate with you until they need something. So it is worthless mailing them . Trust me, have been through it. It is horribly frustrating to wait and not know whats happening but, it will be fine. When I applied in 2011, the waiting time was less than 5 months. But I got my CO allocated in the 4th month  and then the person mailed me may be twice or so for some documents. And then once a call. It took them almost 7-8 months to grant the mail. So we have to wait. 
Its nice to see people helping out each other here. Try to cherish all the time you have with your parents, in-laws , family back in your hometown, coz once you come here, trust me, it gets lonely  And life becomes so hectic and your on your own for everything. It is not to scare you guys or anything but its the truth. So try to see the positive side of waiting - spending time with loved ones. It was hard for me too... So just keep your hopes high and try to contact them once a while so that your CO's know that your keen and also to get info like Becky, but if they dont reply, dont lose hope. 

Sorry for the long mail guys...  

Cheers,
Priya


----------



## ruchimadan

prisuda said:


> Hey all,
> First of all congrats to all people who got the grant mail. Once you have settled, you will have guidance from your partners, but still, do the following
> - Apply for TFN - your tax file no (if you haven't)
> - Apply for Medicare, mostly the directions will be given to you on the grant mail, go through it.
> - once you get your medicare card and kind of settle down, try to get bills on both the names (yours and your partner's)
> - Anything address to you like bills, invitations, etc try to get it on both your names.
> -Most IMPORTANT - please notify the government whenever you change addresses as you will have to keep them notified.
> - Photos - of course you'll have loads of them , but keep them safely.
> 
> You guys can find loads of info on these forums once you settle..... Its way too early for your second stage of visa, but no one told me all this and I happily forgot about it and faced the consequences when the time came ! So just updating you guys !
> 
> And for those still waiting. One thing mainly, after your CO is allocated to you, that person will not communicate with you until they need something. So it is worthless mailing them . Trust me, have been through it. It is horribly frustrating to wait and not know whats happening but, it will be fine. When I applied in 2011, the waiting time was less than 5 months. But I got my CO allocated in the 4th month  and then the person mailed me may be twice or so for some documents. And then once a call. It took them almost 7-8 months to grant the mail. So we have to wait.
> Its nice to see people helping out each other here. Try to cherish all the time you have with your parents, in-laws , family back in your hometown, coz once you come here, trust me, it gets lonely  And life becomes so hectic and your on your own for everything. It is not to scare you guys or anything but its the truth. So try to see the positive side of waiting - spending time with loved ones. It was hard for me too... So just keep your hopes high and try to contact them once a while so that your CO's know that your keen and also to get info like Becky, but if they dont reply, dont lose hope.
> 
> Sorry for the long mail guys...
> 
> Cheers,
> Priya


Dear Priya!!!
Thanks a ton for this informative mail.u have guided us in a right direction. Thank you so much...
Regards
Ruchi Madan.


----------



## cute1987

*SS users Waiting List as on 11-12-2013*



cute1987 said:


> Just trying to support *Becky26 and Saras712* in *their SS task* until *my visa grant...*


*SS users Waiting List as on 11 Dec 2013*
*Last Visa Grant to Zoya13 in 88, PUH in 89 and Exquisite in 89 days from file DOQ*​
*SS users Waiting for their Visa Grant (days since DOQ)...
01. Bm05 (103) 
02. PUH (89) 
03. Exquisite (89) 
04. Zoya13 (88) 
05. Cute1987 (85)
06. Vvgodbole (83)
07. Tapanp (83)
08. Rajesh (??)
09. Leo (??)
10. Badshah (75)
11. Andria D'mello (71)
12. Anil2k6 (69)
13. Kunrit (63)
14. Anu (63)
15. Jan14 (55)
16. Nehakausar12 (51)
17. Ruchimadan (35)
18. Sreej-Raz (30)
19. Bamborabi (30)
20. AD (15) - May get priority in Visa Grant? (DOL 22-11-2012)
21. Saras712 (12)
22. Sis_bhav (06)
23. Amaani Singh (02)
24. Jap (01)*

*SS users waiting for their File Queue Date (days since DOL)...*
* Becky26 (142), a (134), TVSReddy (106), Tuti_richard (105), Sweet83 (93), Nepalgal (09)
Delayed Cases - Roshana (212), Dan85 (190), Sarita Baral (167), Sneha.Chavan (152)*

*SS users waiting for their CO Allocation (days from DOL)...*
*Manpreetsingh (133), Detonator1961 (132), HappyDiwali (132), Pooghi (131), Akshay.shah (96), Araichura (75), Rob (62), Pkat (26), Parul Ahuja (14), and nmk452 (5)*

 ...*Wish you all Good Luck*... ​


----------



## cute1987

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey cutes..
> Pack your bags
> Must b having butterflies in tummy..
> Its so exciting..
> I wish to feel dat feeling soon..





saras712 said:


> You are right Amani...she is on the edge of the getting grant letter by today or tommorrow.........get ready cute with your cute news and pack your cute luggage....
> 
> And have a cute congratulation in advance.:humble::humble::humble:


*You are true… anxiously waiting for my Visa Grant... but you know AHC working is unpredictable...*:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sree-raj

Congrats PUH, Zoya and Exquisite.

If, only if, my wifes medical file was not neglected here in in Australia, her file would have been queued about 7 weeks earlier. Pity, still bottom on the list..

saying that.. it will only get better day by day.






cute1987 said:


> *SS users Waiting List as on 11 Dec 2013*
> *Last Visa Grant to Zoya13 in 88, PUH in 89 and Exquisite in 89 days from file DOQ*​
> *SS users Waiting for their Visa Grant (days since DOQ)...
> 01. Bm05 (103)
> 02. PUH (89)
> 03. Exquisite (89)
> 04. Zoya13 (88)
> 05. Cute1987 (85)
> 06. Vvgodbole (83)
> 07. Tapanp (83)
> 08. Rajesh (??)
> 09. Leo (??)
> 10. Badshah (75)
> 11. Andria D'mello (71)
> 12. Anil2k6 (69)
> 13. Kunrit (63)
> 14. Anu (63)
> 15. Jan14 (55)
> 16. Nehakausar12 (51)
> 17. Ruchimadan (35)
> 18. Sreej-Raz (30)
> 19. Bamborabi (30)
> 20. AD (15) - May get priority in Visa Grant? (DOL 22-11-2012)
> 21. Saras712 (12)
> 22. Sis_bhav (06)
> 23. Amaani Singh (02)
> 24. Jap (01)*
> 
> *SS users waiting for their File Queue Date (days since DOL)...*
> * Becky26 (142), a (134), TVSReddy (106), Tuti_richard (105), Sweet83 (93), Nepalgal (09)
> Delayed Cases - Roshana (212), Dan85 (190), Sarita Baral (167), Sneha.Chavan (152)*
> 
> *SS users waiting for their CO Allocation (days from DOL)...*
> *Manpreetsingh (133), Detonator1961 (132), HappyDiwali (132), Pooghi (131), Akshay.shah (96), Araichura (75), Rob (62), Pkat (26), Parul Ahuja (14), and nmk452 (5)*
> 
> ...*Wish you all Good Luck*... ​


----------



## cute1987

*Nothing in our hands mate...*



sree-raj said:


> Congrats PUH, Zoya and Exquisite.
> 
> If, only if, my wifes medical file was not neglected here in in Australia, her file would have been queued about 7 weeks earlier. Pity, still bottom on the list..
> 
> saying that.. it will only get better day by day.


_*Don't be sad... nothing is in our hand... be positive... I hope u will get ur Visa Grant in the second half of Jan 2014... *_


----------



## sree-raj

cute1987 said:


> _*Don't be sad... nothing is in our hand... be positive... I hope u will get ur Visa Grant in the second half of Jan 2014... *_


Thanks Cute1987.

Thats what we are hoping for. I would love to see an early Xmas and new year gift for a long of us here. I am sure, a lot of us wouldnt mind that.


----------



## kejal22

cute1987 said:


> SS users Waiting List as on 11 Dec 2013
> Last Visa Grant to Zoya13 in 88, PUH in 89 and Exquisite in 89 days from file DOQ
> 
> SS users Waiting for their Visa Grant (days since DOQ)...
> 01. Bm05 (103)
> 02. PUH (89)
> 03. Exquisite (89)
> 04. Zoya13 (88)
> 05. Cute1987 (85)
> 06. Vvgodbole (83)
> 07. Tapanp (83)
> 08. Rajesh (??)
> 09. Leo (??)
> 10. Badshah (75)
> 11. Andria D'mello (71)
> 12. Anil2k6 (69)
> 13. Kunrit (63)
> 14. Anu (63)
> 15. Jan14 (55)
> 16. Nehakausar12 (51)
> 17. Ruchimadan (35)
> 18. Sreej-Raz (30)
> 19. Bamborabi (30)
> 20. AD (15) - May get priority in Visa Grant? (DOL 22-11-2012)
> 21. Saras712 (12)
> 22. Sis_bhav (06)
> 23. Amaani Singh (02)
> 24. Jap (01)
> 
> SS users waiting for their File Queue Date (days since DOL)...
> Becky26 (142), a (134), TVSReddy (106), Tuti_richard (105), Sweet83 (93), Nepalgal (09)
> Delayed Cases - Roshana (212), Dan85 (190), Sarita Baral (167), Sneha.Chavan (152)
> 
> SS users waiting for their CO Allocation (days from DOL)...
> Manpreetsingh (133), Detonator1961 (132), HappyDiwali (132), Pooghi (131), Akshay.shah (96), Araichura (75), Rob (62), Pkat (26), Parul Ahuja (14), and nmk452 (5)
> 
> ...Wish you all Good Luck...


Hey guys even I m waiting I v lodged on 16/6 add me also in list


----------



## saras712

kejal22 said:


> Hey guys even I m waiting I v lodged on 16/6 add me also in list


Please update ur details in link below im my signature.


----------



## kejal22

saras712 said:


> Please update ur details in link below im my signature.


Sorry didn't find any pl send me link


----------



## saras712

kejal22 said:


> Sorry didn't find any pl send me link


plz find below my post there is link

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey all

Almost the day has gone please share some good news...


And just a quick liner to keep going for all
When it Rains .. It pours... But soon the sun shines again .. So stay positive... Better days are on the way..


----------



## Becky26

Still waiting for CO allocation :smash::smash::smash::smash: :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

Days are definitely getting tougher, never felt so helpless in my life.
142 days since DOL, this never ending wait


----------



## saras712

sshmrnbatth said:


> Hi ... evry 1
> Ma case status
> Dol: 20/06/2013
> Co allocated: 17 /sep/2013
> Additional doc submitted: 3/oct/2013
> Doq: 28/oct/2013
> Waiting fr vissa


Please upate your detail in link in my signature


----------



## cute1987

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey all
> 
> Almost the day has gone please share some good news...
> 
> 
> And just a quick liner to keep going for all
> *When it Rains .. It pours... But soon the sun shines again .. So stay positive... Better days are on the way..*



*So far, no good news from my side Amannisingh...?

Any good news from Bm05 (103), Vvgodbole (83), Tapanp (83), Rajesh (99) and Leo...?*​
-


----------



## Becky26

sshmrnbatth said:


> Hi ... evry 1
> Ma case status
> Dol: 20/06/2013
> Co allocated: 17 /sep/2013
> Additional doc submitted: 3/oct/2013
> Doq: 28/oct/2013
> Waiting fr vissa



Hey there!

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can update them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission work.

You can fill in the form in the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT...HENEA/viewform

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. We will try to help you as much as we can.
Good Luck with your visa processing

Look forward to your reply.
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> Still waiting for CO allocation :smash::smash::smash::smash: :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> Days are definitely getting tougher, never felt so helpless in my life.
> 142 days since DOL, this never ending wait


*Hey Becky,

You know that Amaani named you Fighter...

Fighters always lead but never say "feeling so helpless"...

Be ready to :welcome: your "File Queue Date" intimation email...
I pray that you lane: to Australia before your marriage anniversary date...

With regard,

cute1987  *


----------



## Becky26

sshmrnbatth said:


> Hi becky26 n saras712...
> I cant do so... as when i tried it shows error.... dnnn knw y...




Hey
Try this:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform


I apologize about before, didn't know it wasn't working


Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Still waiting for CO allocation :smash::smash::smash::smash: :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> Days are definitely getting tougher, never felt so helpless in my life.
> 142 days since DOL, this never ending wait




Hey Little Fighter..Soooooooon It will be BrIghter....ray2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Amaanisingh

For us all who are going through tough times just to be with the one whom we love above all

I'm A Lover.	 .not a Fighter.:fencing:..but I'll FIGHT for wHat i Love :grouphug:


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *Hey Becky,
> 
> You know that Amaani named you Fighter...
> 
> Fighters always lead but never say "feeling so helpless"...
> 
> Be ready to :welcome: your "File Queue Date" intimation email...
> I pray that you lane: to Australia before your marriage anniversary date...
> 
> With regard,
> 
> cute1987  *



Hey cute,

Thanks a lot for your reply. I need you prayers. I try and stay strong but sometimes when I over-think things, I feel/get depressed and want to give up and then when I look my husband's photo in my phone, it hits me why I need to fight and what I'm fighting for.

I sometime need some picking-up when I feel broken and that nothing is going the way I planned.

Thanks again cute.
Becky


----------



## tapanp

Hey guys,

finally by god's grace my wife got her visa today :roll:
Thank you all for your support and best luck to those waiting for grant


----------



## Becky26

amaanisingh said:


> hey little fighter..soooooooon it will be brighter....ray2::fingerscrossed:





I love you for all the support you give me


----------



## Amaanisingh

tapanp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> finally by god's grace my wife got her visa today :roll:
> Thank you all for your support and best luck to those waiting for grant


Thatssss a greatttttt news
We all were waiting for this..thank you for making the day end good..
God bless have fun...


----------



## Amaanisingh

tapanp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> finally by god's grace my wife got her visa today :roll:
> Thank you all for your support and best luck to those waiting for grant


Can u please share your co code


----------



## Becky26

tapanp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> finally by god's grace my wife got her visa today :roll:
> Thank you all for your support and best luck to those waiting for grant


Yaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations mate!!!
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. 
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



Hope you have a lovely Christmas and a Happy new Year 2014
:wreath::wreath::wreath::wreath::wreath::wreath:

God Bless You!
Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



tapanp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> finally by god's grace my wife got her visa today :roll:
> Thank you all for your support and best luck to those waiting for grant


*lane: Congratulations to you both... wish you a happy married life... :cheer2:
*


----------



## tapanp

my CO code is 17. JIC if you have same CO then he is on leave till 18th. my wife called AHC couple of days ago.


----------



## kunrit

tapanp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> finally by god's grace my wife got her visa today :roll:
> Thank you all for your support and best luck to those waiting for grant


Congratss Tapan.. Its time to fly now.. :flypig::flypig:

Cute and VvGodbole..keep an eye onyour mailboxes...its time to hear the news from you guys..


----------



## ruchimadan

kunrit said:


> Congratss Tapan.. Its time to fly now.. :flypig::flypig:
> 
> Cute and VvGodbole..keep an eye onyour mailboxes...its time to hear the news from you guys..


Congratulations Tapan
Have a great life ahead!!!


----------



## sweet83

tapanp said:


> my CO code is 17. JIC if you have same CO then he is on leave till 18th. my wife called AHC couple of days ago.


Hi tapan
Congratulations to you ...happy married life ahead. 
Sweet83


----------



## Amaanisingh

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> be strong honey...this is not a way to give up...ur smart enough to handle all this..god is here for us ...we all r here for you..very soon u be with your dearest hubby befour ur big day...my cute fighter we love you ...our heartiest wishes r with you.
> God bless
> sweet83


Awwwww so sweet
Love the love of forum...
People are so caring..
Thou no blood relations 
No old friendships
Not ever seen or heard of anyone..
All from different parts of world..
This is love... True form of care...and ' being human'


God bless you all my buddies...
Wont ever forget you all throughout my life..


----------



## ruchimadan

cute1987 said:


> *lane: Congratulations to you both... wish you a happy married life... :cheer2:
> *


Dear Becky/cute1987/Amaanisingh,

Can you please help in locating the code of my CO.i could not find it in my mail which i received from my CO.My CO is Isha Babbar.It will be grateful of you to help.

Thanks & Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Awwwww so sweet
> Love the love of forum...
> People are so caring..
> Thou no blood relations
> No old friendships
> Not ever seen or heard of anyone..
> All from different parts of world..
> This is love... True form of care...and ' being human'
> 
> 
> God bless you all my buddies...
> Wont ever forget you all throughout my life..


My lovely friends Cute and Amaani,

Thank you so much for your constant support and postive encouragement. I thank you from the bottom of my heart. This is the only place where I can express how I feel. I live my my mom and dad. And they get stressed and upset when they see me cry or when I get sad.

What I mean to say is that you guys are a very important part of my life at this very point and will never be able to forget you even if we never get to meet. 

I am just begging in front of GOD ray:ray:ray:ray:ray: and asking him to shower his blessings on me and all the others going through this pathetic phase of life waiting for an unknown person (our COs) to decide our fate, our futures and give us the permission to spend our lives with our husbands. The two people who have been joined together by God himself in "Holy Matrimony" need the permission of a third person who has no idea who we are and what we have gone through in our relationship with our partners. How sad is this!!

Cute- you can be getting the good news any day. I wish you good luck and also to everyone on this thread.
Thanks again for your support girls  
God Bless you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ruchimadan said:


> Dear Becky/cute1987/Amaanisingh,
> 
> Can you please help in locating the code of my CO.i could not find it in my mail which i received from my CO.My CO is Isha Babbar.It will be grateful of you to help.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Ruchi Madan



Hey ruchi!

How are you? 
There are quite a few sheets on the SS document we use on google docs. If you look at the bottom of the main SS you will find many tabs with different names and uses.

To make it easieer for you, just click on the link below and you will understand what I'm talking about.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
The name of this SS tab is the first on the SS. It's titled "INSTRUCTIONS".

There is a table here with the name of the COs, SCOs and their Codes. We are not allowed to use the names of any officer as you must have noticed, this document helps in knowing and completing the SS with maximum amount of detail. This also helps thread users to know what their CO's code is.

Hope it helps. Feel free to ask any questions.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

ruchimadan said:


> Dear Becky/cute1987/Amaanisingh,
> 
> Can you please help in locating the code of my CO.i could not find it in my mail which i received from my CO.My CO is Isha Babbar.It will be grateful of you to help.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Ruchi Madan



Hey Ruchi Madan,

I fully agree with Becky26 mate...

Cute1987


----------



## Becky26

Dear SS user "rai9"

Welcome to the forum :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details again as there has been some confusion in the details you have already filled in the New User Update Form so I can update them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.

You can fill in the form in the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. We will try to help you as much as we can.
Good Luck with your visa processing.

Look forward to your reply.
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ruchimadan

Becky26 said:


> Hey ruchi!
> 
> How are you?
> There are quite a few sheets on the SS document we use on google docs. If you look at the bottom of the main SS you will find many tabs with different names and uses.
> 
> To make it easieer for you, just click on the link below and you will understand what I'm talking about.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> The name of this SS tab is the first on the SS. It's titled "INSTRUCTIONS".
> 
> There is a table here with the name of the COs, SCOs and their Codes. We are not allowed to use the names of any officer as you must have noticed, this document helps in knowing and completing the SS with maximum amount of detail. This also helps thread users to know what their CO's code is.
> 
> Hope it helps. Feel free to ask any questions.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Dear Becky,
Thanks for your kind support.u have always been of great help.thanks a ton dear.
i know we all are in same boat but i wish ur visa grant comes soon.and i just request u one thing keep ur positive hopes high dont lose ur faith in god.all the best.
Take Care n be in touch always.

regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## Becky26

Dear SS user Ameen,

Welcome to the forum :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details again as there has been some confusion in the details you have already filled in the New User Update Form so I can update them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.

You can fill in the form in the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. We will try to help you as much as we can.
Good Luck with your visa processing.

Look forward to your reply.
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ruchimadan said:


> Dear Becky,
> Thanks for your kind support.u have always been of great help.thanks a ton dear.
> i know we all are in same boat but i wish ur visa grant comes soon.and i just request u one thing keep ur positive hopes high dont lose ur faith in god.all the best.
> Take Care n be in touch always.
> 
> regards
> Ruchi Madan



Heey!!

No problem, ruchi. Good to know I can be of help to people who need it. Feels like I'm contributing to our virtual society 

Thank you so much for your good wishes and prayers, I need all of your love and prayers. I'm feeling better now. Seeing my parents so calm and confident that everything will be alright, makes me feel like I need to pull myself together and have patience. And most important of all keep ray:ray:ray:ray:
Praying for your all of our grants 

Hope I can give you girls some good news soon. 

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## petpeeves

*hi*

Hi,
I have lodged my 309 visa from new delhi on 22nd November 2012
CO allotted in feb 2013
Medicals and PCC done in March 2013
My application was sent for processing 3 months back but even after a year after lodgement the only answer I get is "your application is sent for priority processing"
WTF does tht mean,
My partner is an aus citizen of indian origin and I am Indian,
We hv been together for 2 yrs and had filled the form completely without any reason for delays,
Still we are waiting , my partner had to go back to Australia as his visa had expired, and I was expecting to join him soon, its been 2 months and ot is very frustrating, any advice wld b greatly appreciated,
Lots of confusion with my CO being changed in between but I had been patient , now im fed up


----------



## cute1987

*Smile please...*



Becky26 said:


> My lovely friends Cute and Amaani,
> 
> Thank you so much for your constant support and postive encouragement. I thank you from the bottom of my heart. This is the only place where I can express how I feel. I live my my mom and dad. And they get stressed and upset when they see me cry or when I get sad.
> 
> What I mean to say is that you guys are a very important part of my life at this very point and will never be able to forget you even if we never get to meet.
> 
> I am just begging in front of GOD ray:ray:ray:ray:ray: and asking him to shower his blessings on me and all the others going through this pathetic phase of life waiting for an unknown person (our COs) to decide our fate, our futures and give us the permission to spend our lives with our husbands. The two people who have been joined together by God himself in "Holy Matrimony" need the permission of a third person who has no idea who we are and what we have gone through in our relationship with our partners. How sad is this!!
> 
> Cute- you can be getting the good news any day. I wish you good luck and also to everyone on this thread.
> Thanks again for your support girls
> God Bless you.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Hey Becky,

Thanks for your kind words...

Whenever I read your post... I feel your pain but unable to help you except to pray for you… sometimes I feel scarcity for the healing reply words...

I know it is difficult to smile when you know that you have to wait for so long... nothing is in our hands... depression is not the solution of any problem and practically depression put more burden on our soul...

So please try to remain cool, happy and positive... and keep your faith in the God...

May God bless an eternal peace and early Visa Grant to you…!!!

With regards,

Cute1987 *


----------



## petpeeves

*hi Becky, cute*

I have heen reading your posts for quite a while now and I couldnt quite get the confidence to share my worries without seeming to be over sensitive, yet your encouraging words and empathy have given me courage to voice my fears,
You all are doing a splendid job of keeping our hopes up,
Keep up the good work, may god bless you and all of us in this forum with quicker visa grants hehehe
Thanks for keeping a cheerful attitude inspite of delays


----------



## Becky26

Dear petpeeves,

Welcome to the forum :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can update them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.

You can fill in the form in the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. We will try to help you as much as we can.
Good Luck with your visa processing.

Look forward to your reply.
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

petpeeves said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged my 309 visa from new delhi on 22nd November 2012
> CO allotted in feb 2013
> Medicals and PCC done in March 2013
> My application was sent for processing 3 months back but even after a year after lodgement the only answer I get is "your application is sent for priority processing"
> WTF does tht mean,
> My partner is an aus citizen of indian origin and I am Indian,
> We hv been together for 2 yrs and had filled the form completely without any reason for delays,
> Still we are waiting , my partner had to go back to Australia as his visa had expired, and I was expecting to join him soon, its been 2 months and ot is very frustrating, any advice wld b greatly appreciated,
> Lots of confusion with my CO being changed in between but I had been patient , now im fed up




Hey petpeeves,

How are you? I'm very sorry to hear that you and your partner have to go through so much trouble and that you guys still are. 
If it makes you feel any better, you are not alone in this; most of us are waiting and don't know what AHC is doing.

If you don't mind, did you have any complications when you applied for your Partner (309/100) Visa? 

You have crossed the "Standard Processing Time Frame" of 12 months as pe DIBP. You should be calling AHC everyday, to know what they are doing. Now you have the reason to hassle them and they can't complain about you calling them.

I noticed you mentioned that your CO was changed. Did you ask AHC why the CO was changed and who is the new one.
Also are you using the services of an agent?

I look forward to your reply.
I hope things get better for you guys!!
Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

petpeeves said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged my 309 visa from new delhi on 22nd November 2012
> CO allotted in feb 2013
> Medicals and PCC done in March 2013
> My application was sent for processing 3 months back but even after a year after lodgement the only answer I get is "your application is sent for priority processing"
> WTF does tht mean,
> My partner is an aus citizen of indian origin and I am Indian,
> We hv been together for 2 yrs and had filled the form completely without any reason for delays,
> Still we are waiting , my partner had to go back to Australia as his visa had expired, and I was expecting to join him soon, its been 2 months and ot is very frustrating, any advice wld b greatly appreciated,
> Lots of confusion with my CO being changed in between but I had been patient , now im fed up


Hi mate

It is really bad...but you can lodge your complain to global beedback unit of australian immi website...as you have already crossed 12 month....hope this will help.


----------



## saras712

tapanp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> finally by god's grace my wife got her visa today :roll:
> Thank you all for your support and best luck to those waiting for grant


Great news...have happy married life ahead.lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *Hey Becky,
> 
> Thanks for your kind words...
> 
> Whenever I read your post... I feel your pain but unable to help you except to pray for you… sometimes I feel scarcity for the healing reply words...
> 
> I know it is difficult to smile when you know that you have to wait for so long... nothing is in our hands... depression is not the solution of any problem and practically depression put more burden on our soul...
> 
> So please try to remain cool, happy and positive... and keep your faith in the God...
> 
> May God bless an eternal peace and early Visa Grant to you…!!!
> 
> With regards,
> 
> Cute1987 *




Hey cute!

Thanks for being there and giving me advice. Your post make me feel so much better so don't doubt your abilities. You do an amazing job building people's confidence and making them think and feel positive. 

I really hope you get reunited with your partner soon. God Bless you!
Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

petpeeves said:


> I have heen reading your posts for quite a while now and I couldnt quite get the confidence to share my worries without seeming to be over sensitive, yet your encouraging words and empathy have given me courage to voice my fears,
> You all are doing a splendid job of keeping our hopes up,
> Keep up the good work, may god bless you and all of us in this forum with quicker visa grants hehehe
> Thanks for keeping a cheerful attitude inspite of delays




Hey there!!!

Thanks for your lovely post. We try our best to help people with what we can, cause I know it sucks when there is no one to advice or help with the tiniest problem. Just being able to discuss it on the thread makes one feel good and makes you forget about the things that are not in our control. 

Even I get stressed. If you've been reading the thread, you must've read my fairly recent post wheres I lost all my calm and think and write negative things but there are such good peopl on this forum that even if you're having the worst day of your life, their kind words and encouragement pulls you up and makes you feel better.

I have been waiting to hear from my CO who I thought was my CO but when I called up AHC, I discovered that my file hasn't even been alloted a CO. Its a decision ready file, been 143 days since Date of Lodgement and no progress.
And instead of telling me how much longer it'll take them to get my file to a CO, AHC operator tells me "The Standard Processing Time Frame is 12 months, so you need wait longer".

They are hopless!!!

I have no idea what I would do without this forum and the amazing people on here. I will miss them when they'll be gone.

So if you need to vent or have any issues, just feel free to write a post on here and we will try and help you out in every way possible.

But I really wish and hope you get your visa ASAP. Keep praying, miracles happen. Good Luck to you, keep holding on cause there is light at the end of this tunnel.
God Bless You.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

Good day....guys and girls...

Hope we continues to hear some more good news....and finish of may applicant soon....:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sshmrnbatth

Hey becky26. .. 

I updated ma details in spread sheet... ..

Gud mrng to evry1

When I read this forum I came to knw yu gguys making list acc to dat list visa granted in series.... I want to knw may I m able to get visa in January or not as ma hubby will come to india in end of january fr two weeks.. I wanna go with him ... itz too hard to staying alone over here... I m staying alone frm last six mnths as he went to aus in july...


----------



## saras712

sshmrnbatth said:


> Hey becky26. ..
> 
> I updated ma details in spread sheet... ..
> 
> Gud mrng to evry1
> 
> When I read this forum I came to knw yu gguys making list acc to dat list visa granted in series.... I want to knw may I m able to get visa in January or not as ma hubby will come to india in end of january fr two weeks.. I wanna go with him ... itz too hard to staying alone over here... I m staying alone frm last six mnths as he went to aus in july...


Hi Mate

As per the current trend...of 90 days after queue,most likely u can get your visa by end of Jan.Your details are already in ss. Rest is on AHC.


----------



## saras712

Here is the list of people who expect visa in this week or next week.

These users here have 100% chances to be granted in 10 days
User - Days
*Cute1987-86days
Rajesh-100days
VVgodbole-84
BM05-104 may be granted visa
*

*These users have 85% chance in next two week
Kunrit- 64 days
Anil2K6-70days
Roshana-????days
Leo-????days
Andria D'mello-72days*

*P.S. This prediction is based on only and only analysis of data in ss.If its delay by AHC please don't be offended.*


ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:
:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


In your service-
:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## saras712

saras712 said:


> Here is the list of people who expect visa in this week or next week.
> 
> These users here have 100% chances to be granted in 10 days
> User - Days
> *Cute1987-86days
> Rajesh-100days
> VVgodbole-84
> BM05-104 may be granted visa
> *
> 
> *These users have 85% chance in next two week
> Kunrit- 64 days
> Anil2K6-70days
> Roshana-????days
> Leo-????days
> Andria D'mello-72days*
> 
> *P.S. This prediction is based on only and only analysis of data in ss.If its delay by AHC please don't be offended.*
> 
> 
> ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:
> :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:
> 
> 
> In your service-
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


Perhaps people in red colour can get visa anytime.....


----------



## saras712

Why its so quiet here today....where is all joyfull people.....


----------



## Becky26

sshmrnbatth said:


> Hey becky26. ..
> 
> I updated ma details in spread sheet... ..
> 
> Gud mrng to evry1
> 
> When I read this forum I came to knw yu gguys making list acc to dat list visa granted in series.... I want to knw may I m able to get visa in January or not as ma hubby will come to india in end of january fr two weeks.. I wanna go with him ... itz too hard to staying alone over here... I m staying alone frm last six mnths as he went to aus in july...




Dear sshmrnbatth,

Welcome to the forum :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for filling in your details. I have updated the SS. 
Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. We will try to help you as much as we can.
Good Luck with your visa processing.

Look forward to your reply.
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vvgodbole

Got the visa this morning  This forum served well to predict of probable date of approval.....Thank you all  

Wish everyone who's waiting for visa approval - best of luck !!!!!!


----------



## sweet83

saras712 said:


> Why its so quiet here today....where is all joyfull people.....


Hi saras
I am here ...AHC makes us in silent mode....when they work we rocks. ..tension tight now this day's b cos 23 onwards winter vacation start...in that case those file's which was not assist by them hanging around month...huhhhhh careless insensitive people knock knock AHC guys this sweet words for you...pls god help my dear friends I wish to see them happy in this month...
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

vvgodbole said:


> Got the visa this morning  This forum served well to predict of probable date of approval.....Thank you all
> 
> Wish everyone who's waiting for visa approval - best of luck !!!!!!


Hi godbole
oye hoye congratulations to you mate. .you crack the killing silence today of forum. ...willing to here from cute too ...anyways have a happy married life ahead
Sweet83


----------



## Becky26

vvgodbole said:


> Got the visa this morning  This forum served well to predict of probable date of approval.....Thank you all
> 
> Wish everyone who's waiting for visa approval - best of luck !!!!!!




Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations
Hope you have wonderful life ahead. 
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Merry Christmas to you and a Happy New Year 2014
:wreath::tree::wreath::tree::wreath::tree:


Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



vvgodbole said:


> Got the visa this morning  This forum served well to predict of probable date of approval.....Thank you all
> 
> Wish everyone who's waiting for visa approval - best of luck !!!!!!


*lane: Congratulations vvgodbole... wish you a happy married life... :cheer2:*


----------



## ruchimadan

Becky26 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations
> Hope you have wonderful life ahead.
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and a Happy New Year 2014
> :wreath::tree::wreath::tree::wreath::tree:
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Dear VV godbole!
Many congratulations to u dear... have a great life ahead.....
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Why its so quiet here today....where is all joyfull people.....





OH I'm here


----------



## vvgodbole

cute1987 said:


> *lane: Congratulations vvgodbole... wish you a happy married life... :cheer2:*


Yours would be on the way i guess!! wish you luck


----------



## Becky26

vvgodbole said:


> Yours would be on the way i guess!! wish you luck


IT SURE IS!!!! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU CUTE 

Good Luck, 
Becky


----------



## saras712

vvgodbole said:


> Got the visa this morning  This forum served well to predict of probable date of approval.....Thank you all
> 
> Wish everyone who's waiting for visa approval - best of luck !!!!!!


congrets.......lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## cute1987

​


sweet83 said:


> Hi godbole
> oye hoye congratulations to you mate. .you crack the killing silence today of forum. ...*willing to here from cute too* ...anyways have a happy married life ahead
> Sweet83





vvgodbole said:


> Yours would be on the way i guess!! wish you luck





Becky26 said:


> IT SURE IS!!!! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU CUTE
> 
> Good Luck,
> Becky



_ Thank you Sweet83, Vvgodbole and Becky26 for your good wishes...  _
-


----------



## saras712

Here we guys/girls I am back......finish routine.....


----------



## Becky26

People check your emails!!!!!!! Maybe today is your day.
We need more grants  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Outback

Hey Guys,

I am new to the forum, but have been following the recent posts. I gotta say Becky, Cute, saras Amani and others, you guys are doing a fantastic job in keeping the spirits up of everyone visiting this forum with similar situation. 

awesome job guys,

Outback


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> People check your emails!!!!!!! Maybe today is your day.
> We need more grants  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



_*No update from my side Becky...

You know, AHC working is unpredictable...

Nothing is in our hands... All depends on God... No worry at all...
*_​-


----------



## bm05

Hello all, 

I got my visa granted yesterday!!!!!


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



bm05 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got my visa granted yesterday!!!!!



lane: *Congratulations Bm05... wish you a happy married life... *:cheer2:​


----------



## kunrit

bm05 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got my visa granted yesterday!!!!!


Congratulations buddy 

Now its time to hear the news from cute tommorrow


----------



## petpeeves

Hi,
I have been checking my mail every hour for the past month,!
Hehehe,
Doesnt seem to work,
Well, goodluck to people who have got visas,
N wishing my visa gets granted soon.
Sometimes I feel this is only the first step, settling in a new country is again going to be a big struggle so i have mixed feelings about getting the visa,
Job hunting in a new country, finding new friends its all going to b an adventure, hopefully a nice adventure.
Wishing everyone a good day


----------



## sweet83

Hi bm05
Congratulations to you mate..have fun ahead! 
Sweet83


----------



## Becky26

Great News Everyone!!!!
Bm05 got their visa grant yesterday.
Many many congratulations to you and your partner. Hope you have a wonderful life ahead.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:

Have a lovely Christmas and Happy New Year 2014
:tree::tree::tree::tree::wreath::wreath::wreath:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

petpeeves said:


> Hi,
> I have been checking my mail every hour for the past month,!
> Hehehe,
> Doesnt seem to work,
> Well, goodluck to people who have got visas,
> N wishing my visa gets granted soon.
> Sometimes I feel this is only the first step, settling in a new country is again going to be a big struggle so i have mixed feelings about getting the visa,
> Job hunting in a new country, finding new friends its all going to b an adventure, hopefully a nice adventure.
> Wishing everyone a good day


Hi pet peeves
ur on 309 right? Let me correct if I was wrong. 
Sweet83


----------



## Becky26

Outback said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum, but have been following the recent posts. I gotta say Becky, Cute, saras Amani and others, you guys are doing a fantastic job in keeping the spirits up of everyone visiting this forum with similar situation.
> 
> awesome job guys,
> 
> Outback


Dear Outback,

Welcome to the forum :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for filling in your details and yor kind words. I have updated the SS. 
Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. We will try to help you as much as we can.
Good Luck with your visa processing.

Look forward to your reply.
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

petpeeves said:


> Hi,
> I have been checking my mail every hour for the past month,!
> Hehehe,
> Doesnt seem to work,
> Well, goodluck to people who have got visas,
> N wishing my visa gets granted soon.
> Sometimes I feel this is only the first step, settling in a new country is again going to be a big struggle so i have mixed feelings about getting the visa,
> Job hunting in a new country, finding new friends its all going to b an adventure, hopefully a nice adventure.
> Wishing everyone a good day



Hey petpeeves,

Don't worry about settling in Australia. I think it is an amazing country. Welcomes new emmigrants with open arms. So many job opportunities, people are friendly and very helpful. 

Trust me, you'll love it. Australia will be the best adventure of your life. I'm speaking from my own experience. I moved to Australia when I had just turned 18 after graduating from high school. I had never lived away from home, and my parents are very possessive about me. And still they took the chance of sending me overseas.

You'll be fine. Just takes a couple of weeks to get used the basic routine in a new country. That's it.

Good Luck to you. Keep praying.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## petpeeves

Thanks Becky,
It means a lot to me,
And yes I am waiting for 309 sweet 83,
I dont mean to come across as snooty as I am not very active on the forum, dont misunderstand, it seems a bit complicated to post here, 
By the time I post one reply another post comes up and I am still quite new to this,
So please accept my apologies for being a bit disconnected. 
Thanks for your encouraging reply becky,


----------



## Becky26

petpeeves said:


> Thanks Becky,
> It means a lot to me,
> And yes I am waiting for 309 sweet 83,
> I dont mean to come across as snooty as I am not very active on the forum, dont misunderstand, it seems a bit complicated to post here,
> By the time I post one reply another post comes up and I am still quite new to this,
> So please accept my apologies for being a bit disconnected.
> Thanks for your encouraging reply becky,



Hey!

Its all good. I know it can be confusing in the start. Once you get use to replying to messages and posts, it'll get easier. 
Happy to help!

Good Luck and hope you get the visa very very soon. 
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hellllooooo allll ,,,was busy whole day..cudnt check ..anyways. Overall day was good..congratualtions who got the visa...

For all...
The couples that are MEANT TO BE TOGETHER.... are the ones who go through everything that's designed to tear them apart and come out even STRONGER.



So be strong....fight till you get your right


----------



## saras712

bm05 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got my visa granted yesterday!!!!!


Congrets.....lane:lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## saras712

*Here is the list of people who expect visa in this week or next week.

These users here have 100% chances to be granted in 10 days
User - Days
Cute1987-86days
Rajesh-100days should have visa granted by now.
VVgodbole-84
BM05-104 


These users have 85% chance in next two week
Kunrit- 64 days
Anil2K6-70days
Roshana-????days
Leo-????days
Andria D'mello-72days

P.S. This prediction is based on only and only analysis of data in ss.If its delay by AHC please don't be offended.


2 is already gone. Cute today is ur day.*


----------



## Jap

Becky26 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Its all good. I know it can be confusing in the start. Once you get use to replying to messages and posts, it'll get easier.
> Happy to help!
> 
> Good Luck and hope you get the visa very very soon.
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,

I understand the case officer who was assigned to you when we first got that email from AHC has left the organisation, but dont worry. 

When I got an email, that the file was queued it was from a different case officer. So they might have some internal changes going on but they dont update us. Similarly, you might have a case officer working on your file at the moment and you should get your queue notification any time now.

So, the point is, its not necessary that the person who sent us the medical email was our case officer. It can be someone else too.


----------



## petpeeves

*I agree*

Yes , bthats true, even my case officer changed before the final processing, though it makes you feel lost , I think it must be regular orocedure for them , my first CO was yashpal Singh while second is Co code 15,
As long as they get the job done , I thinknits ok but in my case during that phase my lodgement date was mistakenly filed for a month later ie instead of 22 nov they wrote 22 dec, I had to go through a lot of trouble to get it rectified so my advice to anyone with a new CO , please check all details you receive in your new CO's mail.
Keep smiling n cross your fingers


----------



## cute1987

saras712 said:


> *Here is the list of people who expect visa in this week or next week.
> 
> These users here have 100% chances to be granted in 10 days
> User - Days
> Cute1987-86days
> Rajesh-100days should have visa granted by now.
> VVgodbole-84
> BM05-104
> 
> 
> These users have 85% chance in next two week
> Kunrit- 64 days
> Anil2K6-70days
> Roshana-????days
> Leo-????days
> Andria D'mello-72days
> 
> P.S. This prediction is based on only and only analysis of data in ss.If its delay by AHC please don't be offended.
> 
> 
> 2 is already gone. Cute today is ur day.*



*Thanks Saras712 for your good wishes... just contacted to AHC... my case officer in on leave until Monday... so I expect my Visa Grant in the next week mate...*


----------



## saras712

cute1987 said:


> *Thanks Saras712 for your good wishes... just contacted to AHC... my case officer in on leave until Monday... so I expect my Visa Grant in the next week mate...*



Visa granted by Senior case officer not by case officer....anyways....monday is not far.


----------



## cute1987

saras712 said:


> Visa granted by Senior case officer not by case officer....anyways....monday is not far.



*I know this very well mate... but my case is somewhat similar to Kurnit… I have two file queue dates in written... only the current case officer can clarify the factual position... *


----------



## saras712

cute1987 said:


> *I know this very well mate... but my case is somewhat similar to Kurnit… I have two file queue dates in written... only the current case officer can clarify the factual position... *


Alright.....but your are the next......they may change the no of days in queue aafter ur case....I can see in ss most people getting visa in 185-195 days...people like us (june-july) already over 150 or near 150....so more of the chances for these people have less no of days in queue.


----------



## cute1987

*SS users Consolidate Waiting List...*

*SS users Consolidate Waiting List as on 13-12-2013 *
* Last Visa to Tapanp in 83, Vvgodbole in 84 and Zoya13 in 88 days from file DOQ*​
*SS users Waiting for their Visa Grant (days since DOQ)*...*
01. Bm05 (103) - Visa granted on 11-12-2013
02. PUH (89) - Visa granted on 10-12-2013
03. Exquisite (89) - Visa granted on 10-12-2013
04. Zoya13 (88) - Visa granted on 10-12-2013
05. Cute1987 (87)
06. Vvgodbole (84) - Visa granted on 12-12-2013
07. Tapanp (83) - Visa granted on 11-12-2013
08. Outback (82)
09. Rai9 (80)
10. Badshah (77)
11. Rajesh (??)
12. Andria D'mello (73)
13. Anil2k6 (71)
14. Kunrit (65)
15. Anu (65)
16. Jan14 (57)
17. Nehakausar12 (53)
18. Sshmrnbatth (46)
19. Ruchimadan (37)
20. Sreej-Raz (32)
21. Bamborabi (32)
22. AD (17) - May get priority (DOL 22-11-2012) in Visa Grant? 
23. Saras712 (14)
24. Sis_bhav (08)
25. Amaani Singh (04)
26. Jap (03)*

*SS users waiting for their File Queue (days since DOL)*...
* Becky26 (144), a (136), TVSReddy (108), Tuti_richard (107), Sweet83 (94), Nepalgal (11)
Delayed Cases - Leo (217), Roshana (214), Dan85 (192), Sarita Baral (169), Sneha.Chavan (154)*

*SS users waiting for their CO Allocation (days since DOL)*...
*Manpreetsingh (135), Detonator1961 (134), HappyDiwali (134), Pooghi (133), Akshay.shah (98), Jyoti (93), Araichura (77), Rob (64), Pkat (28), Parul Ahuja (16), nmk452 (07)*

 *...Wish you all Good Luck...* ​


----------



## cute1987

* Forum's 7 may get Visa Grant anytime*

*01*. *Cute1987* --------------- *(087)*
*02*. *Outback*. ---------------- *(082)*
*03*. *Rai9* --------------------- *(080)*
*04*. *Badshah* ---------------- *(077)*
*05*. *Rajesh* ------------------ *(???)* 
*06*. *Leo*. --------------------- *(???)*
*07*. *AD (DOL 22-11-2012)* --- *(016)*

* ...Wish you all Best of Luck... *​


----------



## cute1987

saras712 said:


> Alright.....but your are the next......they may change the no of days in queue aafter ur case....I can see in ss most people getting visa in 185-195 days...people like us (june-july) already over 150 or near 150....so more of the chances for these people have less no of days in queue.


*Yes, I hope that June/July applicants may get Visa Grant after 60-70 days from their files DOQ... :fingerscrossed:*​


----------



## cute1987

*Visa Granted...*

_*eace: Just got my Visa Grant email…eace: *​__*I thank you all for your all times help and support...

I sincerely pray for a timely Visa Grant to all the applicants... ray:

My special thanks to Becky, Saras and Amaani for their exceptional support... 
-*_


----------



## cute1987

*SS users Consolidate Waiting List...*

*SS users Consolidate Waiting List as on 13-12-2013 *
* Last Visa to Tapanp in 83, Vvgodbole in 84 and Cute1987 in 87 days from file DOQ*​
*SS users Waiting for their Visa Grant (days since DOQ)*...*
01. Bm05 (103) - Visa granted on 11-12-2013
02. PUH (89) - Visa granted on 10-12-2013
03. Exquisite (89) - Visa granted on 10-12-2013
04. Zoya13 (88) - Visa granted on 10-12-2013
05. Cute1987 (87) - Visa granted on 13-12-2013
06. Vvgodbole (84) - Visa granted on 12-12-2013
07. Tapanp (83) - Visa granted on 11-12-2013
08. Outback (82)
09. Rai9 (80)
10. Badshah (77)
11. Rajesh (??)
12. Andria D'mello (73)
13. Anil2k6 (71)
14. Kunrit (65)
15. Anu (65)
16. Jan14 (57)
17. Nehakausar12 (53)
18. Sshmrnbatth (46)
19. Ruchimadan (37)
20. Sreej-Raz (32)
21. Bamborabi (32)
22. AD (17) - May get priority (DOL 22-11-2012) in Visa Grant? 
23. Saras712 (14)
24. Sis_bhav (08)
25. Amaani Singh (04)
26. Jap (03)*

*SS users waiting for their File Queue (days since DOL)*...
* Becky26 (144), a (136), TVSReddy (108), Tuti_richard (107), Sweet83 (94), Nepalgal (11)
Delayed Cases - Leo (217), Roshana (214), Dan85 (192), Sarita Baral (169), Sneha.Chavan (154)*

*SS users waiting for their CO Allocation (days since DOL)*...
*Manpreetsingh (135), Detonator1961 (134), HappyDiwali (134), Pooghi (133), Akshay.shah (98), Jyoti (93), Araichura (77), Rob (64), Pkat (28), Parul Ahuja (16), nmk452 (07)*

 *...Wish you all Good Luck...* ​


----------



## kunrit

cute1987 said:


> _*eace: Just got my Visa Grant email…eace: *​__*I thank you all for your all times help and support...
> 
> I sincerely pray for a timely Visa Grant to all the applicants... ray:
> 
> My special thanks to Becky, Saras and Amaani for their exceptional support...
> -*_


congrats cute!! eace::humble::humble:

you ensured that this week didnt end on a sad note   opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

all the best for your future.. :amen::amen:


----------



## Becky26

Jap said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I understand the case officer who was assigned to you when we first got that email from AHC has left the organisation, but dont worry.
> 
> When I got an email, that the file was queued it was from a different case officer. So they might have some internal changes going on but they dont update us. Similarly, you might have a case officer working on your file at the moment and you should get your queue notification any time now.
> 
> So, the point is, its not necessary that the person who sent us the medical email was our case officer. It can be someone else too.




Hey Jap!!

Thanks for your post. I hope everything you said and think that possibly could be happening to my file, comes true. 

Nothing from AHC, still waiting for a CO.
Good Luck to you. Hope yours comes in time.

Thanks again,
Becky


----------



## Outback

Hi Guys, 

Just got my Visa, thanks for keep the spirits up. All the best to everyone.

Outback


----------



## Becky26

petpeeves said:


> Yes , bthats true, even my case officer changed before the final processing, though it makes you feel lost , I think it must be regular orocedure for them , my first CO was yashpal Singh while second is Co code 15,
> As long as they get the job done , I thinknits ok but in my case during that phase my lodgement date was mistakenly filed for a month later ie instead of 22 nov they wrote 22 dec, I had to go through a lot of trouble to get it rectified so my advice to anyone with a new CO , please check all details you receive in your new CO's mail.
> Keep smiling n cross your fingers


Hey petpeeves,

That is so messed up on AHC's part. Wrong DOL???? Argghhhhhhh
I guess AHC never stops giving people metaphorical heart attacks; the only job they are good at.

Good Luck to you. You're almost at the shore.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *ss users consolidate waiting list as on 13-12-2013 *
> * last visa to tapanp in 83, vvgodbole in 84 and zoya13 in 88 days from file doq*​
> *ss users waiting for their visa grant (days since doq)*...*
> 01. Bm05 (103) - visa granted on 11-12-2013
> 02. Puh (89) - visa granted on 10-12-2013
> 03. Exquisite (89) - visa granted on 10-12-2013
> 04. Zoya13 (88) - visa granted on 10-12-2013
> 05. Cute1987 (87)
> 06. Vvgodbole (84) - visa granted on 12-12-2013
> 07. Tapanp (83) - visa granted on 11-12-2013
> 08. Outback (82)
> 09. Rai9 (80)
> 10. Badshah (77)
> 11. Rajesh (??)
> 12. Andria d'mello (73)
> 13. Anil2k6 (71)
> 14. Kunrit (65)
> 15. Anu (65)
> 16. Jan14 (57)
> 17. Nehakausar12 (53)
> 18. Sshmrnbatth (46)
> 19. Ruchimadan (37)
> 20. Sreej-raz (32)
> 21. Bamborabi (32)
> 22. Ad (17) - may get priority (dol 22-11-2012) in visa grant?
> 23. Saras712 (14)
> 24. Sis_bhav (08)
> 25. Amaani singh (04)
> 26. Jap (03)*
> 
> *ss users waiting for their file queue (days since dol)*...
> * becky26 (144), a (136), tvsreddy (108), tuti_richard (107), sweet83 (94), nepalgal (11)
> delayed cases - leo (217), roshana (214), dan85 (192), sarita baral (169), sneha.chavan (154)*
> 
> *ss users waiting for their co allocation (days since dol)*...
> *manpreetsingh (135), detonator1961 (134), happydiwali (134), pooghi (133), akshay.shah (98), jyoti (93), araichura (77), rob (64), pkat (28), parul ahuja (16), nmk452 (07)*
> 
> :d *...wish you all good luck...* :d​




great work cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *Yes, I hope that June/July applicants may get Visa Grant after 60-70 days from their files DOQ... :fingerscrossed:*​


PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE GOD, HOPE THIS HAPPENS ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> _*eace: Just got my Visa Grant email…eace: *​__*I thank you all for your all times help and support...
> 
> I sincerely pray for a timely Visa Grant to all the applicants... ray:
> 
> My special thanks to Becky, Saras and Amaani for their exceptional support...
> -*_



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My little cutie cute got it finally!!!!!! You are very lucky!! Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Lots and lots of love to you.
:bounce::bounce::bounce: :drum::drum::drum: :clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:

Hope you have a fabulous Christmas and a blessed New Year 2014.

Much Love,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Outback said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my Visa, thanks for keep the spirits up. All the best to everyone.
> 
> Outback


*eace: Congratulations Outback... wish you a happy married life... :cheer2:
*


----------



## Becky26

Outback said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my Visa, thanks for keep the spirits up. All the best to everyone.
> 
> Outback


Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner!
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:

Wish you a Merry Christmas and a vey Happy New Year 2014.
:wreath::wreath::xmascandle::xmascandle::wreath:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## saras712

cute1987 said:


> _*eace: Just got my Visa Grant email…eace: *​__*I thank you all for your all times help and support...
> 
> I sincerely pray for a timely Visa Grant to all the applicants... ray:
> 
> My special thanks to Becky, Saras and Amaani for their exceptional support...
> -*_


What I said u cute.....?? Dont worry about monday.Get your cute luggage ready and catchlane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: come here in aus.


Many congrets,wish you happy married life ahead and catch u here in aus sometime.


----------



## saras712

Outback said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my Visa, thanks for keep the spirits up. All the best to everyone.
> 
> Outback


Congrets....outback Have a happy married life ahead.


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Hey all,

Just another question.

After you get the visa grant mail. How do u get the visa on passport?

Do u submit passport or its an e-visa etc.
Éxactly how is visa affixed on passport?

and how mucht ime does that take.


----------



## saras712

Well done AHC keep granting atleast 3 visa a day will clear all your backlog.

SS users Waiting for their Visa Grant (days since DOQ)...
01. Bm05 (103) - Visa granted on 11-12-2013
02. PUH (89) - Visa granted on 10-12-2013
03. Exquisite (89) - Visa granted on 10-12-2013
04. Zoya13 (88) - Visa granted on 10-12-2013
05. Cute1987 (87) - Visa granted on 13-12-2013
06. Vvgodbole (84) - Visa granted on 12-12-2013
07. Tapanp (83) - Visa granted on 11-12-2013
08. Outback (82)-Visa granted on 13/12/13
09. Rai9 (80)
10. Badshah (77)
11. Rajesh (??)
12. Andria D'mello (73)
13. Anil2k6 (71)
14. Kunrit (65)
15. Anu (65)
16. Jan14 (57)
17. Nehakausar12 (53)
18. Sshmrnbatth (46)
19. Ruchimadan (37)
20. Sreej-Raz (32)
21. Bamborabi (32)
22. AD (17) - May get priority (DOL 22-11-2012) in Visa Grant?
23. Saras712 (14)
24. Sis_bhav (08)
25. Amaani Singh (04)
26. Jap (03)

SS users waiting for their File Queue (days since DOL)...
Becky26 (144), a (136), TVSReddy (108), Tuti_richard (107), Sweet83 (94), Nepalgal (11)
Delayed Cases - Leo (217), Roshana (214), Dan85 (192), Sarita Baral (169), Sneha.Chavan (154)

SS users waiting for their CO Allocation (days since DOL)...
Manpreetsingh (135), Detonator1961 (134), HappyDiwali (134), Pooghi (133), Akshay.shah (98), Jyoti (93), Araichura (77), Rob (64), Pkat (28), Parul Ahuja (16), nmk452 (07)


----------



## Becky26

Parul Ahuja said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just another question.
> 
> After you get the visa grant mail. How do u get the visa on passport?
> 
> Do u submit passport or its an e-visa etc.
> Éxactly how is visa affixed on passport?
> 
> and how mucht ime does that take.



Hey Parul,

How are you? We don't need visa stamp as our visa is linked to our Passport.
Its been very long time since the visa stamp has not been mandaotory. Yes, it is an e-visa. You can still get a stamp if you want but it'll cost you AU$70 to get it from the AHC.

So when you get your visa, just pack your stuff, buy a plane ticket and you can fly to Australia. No need for a stamp.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

Dont know.....but when I m watching forum and waiting for someone granted visa never happen....but when I am offscreen....some people got some visa....if thats the case I will stay off screen all the time.:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Outback

Thanks Cute, and Becky stay strong girl, I get the feeling.....the decision time taken is getting shorter and I know it is difficult to be in the unknown especially with your scenario, but I am sure God will reward your good work that you have done in this forum by keeping others encouraged.

To all others best of luck, 

Signing out 

Outback


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Heya Becky

M gud hope u doin awesome too.

Thanks

U r a darling

Ol d best , wil pray fr ur early visa grant


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> well done ahc keep granting atleast 3 visa a day will clear all your backlog.
> 
> Ss users waiting for their visa grant (days since doq)...
> 01. Bm05 (103) - visa granted on 11-12-2013
> 02. Puh (89) - visa granted on 10-12-2013
> 03. Exquisite (89) - visa granted on 10-12-2013
> 04. Zoya13 (88) - visa granted on 10-12-2013
> 05. Cute1987 (87) - visa granted on 13-12-2013
> 06. Vvgodbole (84) - visa granted on 12-12-2013
> 07. Tapanp (83) - visa granted on 11-12-2013
> 08. Outback (82)-visa granted on 13/12/13
> 09. Rai9 (80)
> 10. Badshah (77)
> 11. Rajesh (??)
> 12. Andria d'mello (73)
> 13. Anil2k6 (71)
> 14. Kunrit (65)
> 15. Anu (65)
> 16. Jan14 (57)
> 17. Nehakausar12 (53)
> 18. Sshmrnbatth (46)
> 19. Ruchimadan (37)
> 20. Sreej-raz (32)
> 21. Bamborabi (32)
> 22. Ad (17) - may get priority (dol 22-11-2012) in visa grant?
> 23. Saras712 (14)
> 24. Sis_bhav (08)
> 25. Amaani singh (04)
> 26. Jap (03)
> 
> ss users waiting for their file queue (days since dol)...
> Becky26 (144), a (136), tvsreddy (108), tuti_richard (107), sweet83 (94), nepalgal (11)
> delayed cases - leo (217), roshana (214), dan85 (192), sarita baral (169), sneha.chavan (154)
> 
> ss users waiting for their co allocation (days since dol)...
> Manpreetsingh (135), detonator1961 (134), happydiwali (134), pooghi (133), akshay.shah (98), jyoti (93), araichura (77), rob (64), pkat (28), parul ahuja (16), nmk452 (07)




good work saras


----------



## Becky26

Outback said:


> Thanks Cute, and Becky stay strong girl, I get the feeling.....the decision time taken is getting shorter and I know it is difficult to be in the unknown especially with your scenario, but I am sure God will reward your good work that you have done in this forum by keeping others encouraged.
> 
> To all others best of luck,
> 
> Signing out
> 
> Outback



Thanks Outback!! Hope you have a great time, stay away from crocs and sharks...hahahah just kidding

Take care, good luck!

Becky


----------



## saras712

Parul Ahuja said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just another question.
> 
> After you get the visa grant mail. How do u get the visa on passport?
> 
> Do u submit passport or its an e-visa etc.
> Éxactly how is visa affixed on passport?
> 
> and how mucht ime does that take.


Since July 2012 Australia have label free visa in action.If u need lable u have to pay $80-120. That means they can chek your visa online by entering only passport detail.

But always keep your grant letter with you in case system have any issue.


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Dont know.....but when I m watching forum and waiting for someone granted visa never happen....but when I am offscreen....some people got some visa....if thats the case I will stay off screen all the time.:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:



LOL so you're the one who is jinxing the grants...hahahahahahahahaha
eep:eep:eep:eep:

Naaah!! it's just us over thinking things.
We need you here, you're doing a great job.


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Thank U soo much.


----------



## Becky26

Parul Ahuja said:


> Heya Becky
> 
> M gud hope u doin awesome too.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> U r a darling
> 
> Ol d best , wil pray fr ur early visa grant



No worries!!! Good Luck to you too 

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## petpeeves

Hi all,
I wanted to let you all know, that the AD in the current list is me, before registering on this post I had updated my details in the SS with those initials, I feel so happy to see my name in the list, hope it comes true best wishes to everyone, goodluck


----------



## sweet83

cute1987 said:


> _*eace: Just got my Visa Grant email…eace: *​__*I thank you all for your all times help and support...
> 
> I sincerely pray for a timely Visa Grant to all the applicants... ray:
> 
> My special thanks to Becky, Saras and Amaani for their exceptional support...
> -*_


Hey cute
yeppyyyy wht a lovely day....so happy for you..pack your baggage and fly asap...hubby is waiting for you with surprise 
sweet83


----------



## cute1987

Outback said:


> Thanks Cute, and Becky stay strong girl, I get the feeling.....the decision time taken is getting shorter and I know it is difficult to be in the unknown especially with your scenario, but I am sure God will reward your good work that you have done in this forum by keeping others encouraged.
> 
> To all others best of luck,
> 
> Signing out
> 
> Outback


*Hey Outback, 

Thanks for your encouraging words...

Wish you a wonderful life at Australia...

With regards, 

cute1987*


----------



## Becky26

*Final Queue*

Congratulations to SS user "nepalgal" for getting their file into final decision queue.
Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

petpeeves said:


> Hi all,
> I wanted to let you all know, that the AD in the current list is me, before registering on this post I had updated my details in the SS with those initials, I feel so happy to see my name in the list, hope it comes true best wishes to everyone, goodluck



Hey petpeeves,

I'm going to change your ID in the SS so that people don't get confused and they know who you are.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nehakausar12

Hi guys,

SS User Rai9 got their visa yesterday on 12/12/2013....... Congratulations to everyone who got their visas May god bless u all and wish u a very happy married life!!!!!

Regards
Neha


----------



## sweet83

nehakausar12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> SS User Rai9 got their visa yesterday on 12/12/2013....... Congratulations to everyone who got their visas May god bless u all and wish u a very happy married life!!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Neha


Hi rai9
Congratulations to you. Have a happy married life ahead. 
Nice stay in Australia. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

nehakausar12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> SS User Rai9 got their visa yesterday on 12/12/2013....... Congratulations to everyone who got their visas May god bless u all and wish u a very happy married life!!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Neha



Another one!!!! Many many congratulations to you!!!
Have a wonderful life ahead.
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo: :drum::drum::drum: :first::first::first: :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Have a great Christmas and a lovely New Year 2014
:xmascandle::xmascandle::xmascandle: :wreath::wreath::wreath:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



nehakausar12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> SS User Rai9 got their visa yesterday on 12/12/2013....... Congratulations to everyone who got their visas May god bless u all and wish u a very happy married life!!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Neha


*lane: Congratulations Rai9... wish you a happy married life... :cheer2:*


----------



## kejal22

kejal22 said:


> Pl send the link even I want to be added in the list


----------



## Becky26

kejal22 said:


> Pl send the link



Hey kejal22,

Below is the link, I'll add you on the SS as soon as you fill this form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## kunrit

kejal22 said:


> kejal22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pl send the link even I want to be added in the list
> 
> 
> 
> Kejal, pls check Becky's or Saras' signatures..The link to shared document is available there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> no worry next week is yours. ...I guess its gud news for us they are busy with backlog. ..hmmmm most of the june applicant's got there visa if I am correct. ..I am still waiting for my file but whenever I see other people in forum I think I should be keep quiet and take patience after marriage so many issues with our better half some times this long distance relationship create misunderstanding. ..not bcos of trust and all but only for distance from patner its quite frustrating to handle ...all r not that much strong to beat this ..anyways I am handle this stress...nothing much in my hand all depends on Lord almighty
> Keep praying for
> sweet83




Hey sweet,

How are you? Almost all of May applicants have got their visas. There are 6 applicants from the month of May who are still waiting and 2 applicants from April (kunrit and Andria D'mello).
June and July applicants should hopefully start getting good news soon 


I'm not worrying about the visa anymore cause there is nothing I can do. I'm just enjoying myself watching other applicants get their grant. And be happy for them.
I have done everything in my power to make sure everything goes alright and now in a situation like this, the only option is to wait instead of crying and whinging about it.


Things happen when they are meant to happen. No point worrying yourself.
So sit tight and wait. It'll come when its the right time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> no worry next week is yours. ...I guess its gud news for us they are busy with backlog. ..hmmmm most of the june applicant's got there visa if I am correct. ..I am still waiting for my file but whenever I see other people in forum I think I should be keep quiet and take patience after marriage so many issues with our better half some times this long distance relationship create misunderstanding. ..not bcos of trust and all but only for distance from patner its quite frustrating to handle ...all r not that much strong to beat this ..anyways I am handle this stress...nothing much in my hand all depends on Lord almighty
> Keep praying for
> sweet83




Hey sweets 
Just april and may ones are cleared..
June dint started yet..
I'm june applicant


----------



## Amaanisingh

Loving the blue spreadsheet...
Blue is the color of love these days...

As when you get blue that means your are through...

Hahaha


Have a great weekend guys...


----------



## Amaanisingh

cute1987 said:


> _*eace: Just got my Visa Grant email…eace: *​__*I thank you all for your all times help and support...
> 
> I sincerely pray for a timely Visa Grant to all the applicants... ray:
> 
> My special thanks to Becky, Saras and Amaani for their exceptional support...
> -*_




Hey cutie pie..

So so so happy for you dear..

God bless u with all the happiness..
Have fun dear...
Shop pack and fly...

And we are coming behind soon...

Hope to meet you someday..

Btw which city you going to reside..??

Enjoyyyy


----------



## petpeeves

Congratulations


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Hey sweet,
> 
> How are you? Almost all of May applicants have got their visas. There are 6 applicants from the month of May who are still waiting and 2 applicants from April (kunrit and Andria D'mello).
> June and July applicants should hopefully start getting good news soon
> 
> 
> I'm not worrying about the visa anymore cause there is nothing I can do. I'm just enjoying myself watching other applicants get their grant. And be happy for them.
> I have done everything in my power to make sure everything goes alright and now in a situation like this, the only option is to wait instead of crying and whinging about it.
> 
> 
> Things happen when they are meant to happen. No point worrying yourself.
> So sit tight and wait. It'll come when its the right time.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Yes I truly appreciate your words..totally agreed that. !!!


----------



## petpeeves

Congratulations! !!!!
God bless you, have a gr8 life ahead.


----------



## sweet83

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey sweets
> Just april and may ones are cleared..
> June dint started yet..
> I'm june applicant


Hmmmm I thought june also done...allways this happens to me only why huhhh. ..now I only think when is my turn lolzz!!! pls guys vacate place for sep files. I have to start thinking about my shopping and all.
Sweet83


----------



## sweet83

sweet83 said:


> Yes I truly appreciate your words..totally agreed that. !!!


Sorry becky thank you so much for your kindness actually at that time I was in bad mood...now I am doing fine..thank you dear friend for ur meaningful reply
Sweet83


----------



## cute1987

*Thank you very much mates...*



kunrit said:


> congrats cute!! eace::humble::humble:
> 
> you ensured that this week didnt end on a sad note opcorn:opcorn:
> 
> all the best for your future.. :amen::amen:





Becky26 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My little cutie cute got it finally!!!!!! You are very lucky!! Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Lots and lots of love to you.
> :bounce::bounce: :drum::drum: :clap2: :cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:
> 
> Hope you have a fabulous Christmas and a blessed New Year 2014.
> 
> Much Love,
> Becky





saras712 said:


> What I said u cute.....?? Dont worry about monday.Get your cute luggage ready and catchlane:lane:  lane: come here in aus.
> 
> Many congrets,wish you happy married life ahead and catch u here in aus sometime.





sweet83 said:


> Hey cute
> yeppyyyy wht a lovely day....so happy for you..pack your baggage and fly asap...hubby is waiting for you with surprise
> sweet83





Amaanisingh said:


> Hey cutie pie..
> 
> So so so happy for you dear..
> 
> God bless u with all the happiness..
> Have fun dear...
> Shop pack and fly...
> 
> And we are coming behind soon...
> 
> Hope to meet you someday..
> 
> Btw which city you going to reside..??
> 
> Enjoyyyy



* Thanks, Thanks and Thanks to you all for your help and support...  

Surely will love to meet my forum friends at Sydney or somewhere in Australia... 

May God bless you all with lot of happiness and an early Visa grant…!!!
*​


----------



## Amaanisingh

cute1987 said:


> * Thanks, Thanks and Thanks to you all for your help and support...
> 
> Surely will love to meet my forum friends at Sydney or somewhere in Australia...
> 
> May God bless you all with lot of happiness and an early Visa grant…!!!
> *​


Oh great i ll b moving to sydney too..


----------



## cute1987

Amaanisingh said:


> Oh great i ll b moving to sydney too..



*Amaanisingh, I will wait for you at Sydney... *​-


----------



## cute1987

petpeeves said:


> Congratulations! !!!!
> God bless you, have a gr8 life ahead.



*Thank you Petpeeves for your good wishes...*​-


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Sorry becky thank you so much for your kindness actually at that time I was in bad mood...now I am doing fine..thank you dear friend for ur meaningful reply
> Sweet83




Hey sweet!!!!

You don't need to apologize for anything. I have written quite a few of such posts myself. I'm sure everyone understands what not only you but many others are going through. So I don't think any one takes things to heart. 

Somedays I experience a meltdown myself and post things on here that I shouldn't. But people understand and try to make you feel better and help you get through what you're going through.
This is what we do here, give each other emotional support in a situtaion which still not many people understand in our country, and make rude judgements without knowing the whole story. 

So don't worry. It'll happen for you very soon. Have faith in GOD.


Hope this makes you feel better.
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ruchimadan

cute1987 said:


> Thank you Petpeeves for your good wishes...
> -


Dear Cute1987
Many congratulations to u!!! Wish u a great life ahead. Keep rocking n enjoy!!!


----------



## cute1987

ruchimadan said:


> Dear Cute1987
> Many congratulations to u!!! Wish u a great life ahead. Keep rocking n enjoy!!!


*Thank you Ruchimadan for your good wishes...
Wish you Good Luck for a timely Visa Grants to you...*​-


----------



## ruchimadan

cute1987 said:


> Thank you Ruchimadan for your good wishes...
> Wish you Good Luck for a timely Visa Grants to you...
> -


Thank you cute.... god bless u dear!!!


----------



## Amaanisingh

Why does my posts get deleted..;(


----------



## Amaanisingh

cute1987 said:


> *Amaanisingh, I will wait for you at Sydney... *​-




Oh great...

Be ready.. We will have a rocking party..


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Why does my posts get deleted..;(


I feel like there is something going on with posts getting deleted. Cause we had another post disappear from the thread before. It was Piranha2004's post, in which he posted 2 email addresses of officers of AHC.

Remember Amaani??

WEIRD


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> I feel like there is something going on with posts getting deleted. Cause we had another post disappear from the thread before. It was Piranha2004's post, in which he posted 2 email addresses of officers of AHC.
> 
> Remember Amaani??
> 
> WEIRD




Yeah becky true..

And this is 3rd time with me..;(


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey becky 
What do you think about visa grant pattern for june and furthur applicants..

I think they came down from 120 to 90
Now they will come to 60-70 for june
And for july it can be 30-40 ...

I wish this could happen...
I ll b happy for myself and happiest for you..


----------



## Amaanisingh

For all to go on through weekend and specially for
*Becky*


_Keep Your Heads Up. God Gives His Hardest Battles To His STRONGEST SOLDIERS._


----------



## Guest

The only reasons why you may find posts deleted or edited is if they do not conform to forum rules.

Forum rules

Expatforum.com is an interactive site. Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with respect, and without insult or personal attack. Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated. Trolling on this site is not tolerated, that being deliberately inflammatory posts, and trolls will be removed from the site immediately.
Sexually explicit, racist, obscene or vulgar language, graphics or behaviour is NOT acceptable on this site. Should anyone use inappropriate language, engage in a personal attack, or use hate speech, their posting rights will be revoked immediately. In the same way, links to adult content, pages with links to adult content, near adult content, hate sites or messages describing anything against the law is not allowed and will be removed.
Anyone who finds a posted message objectionable should notify a moderator immediately, at which point we may remove the message should we deem it necessary.

*Please keep personal information personal. Do not request personal information from other members, and similarly do not post other members personal information on the site without their permission.*

*Please don’t discuss moderator or admin actions in the forums*.

*All posts on this site must be in English.Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.*

Don’t post articles, news items, or copyrighted material without permission from the copyright holder. You can however post a link to the article to illustrate your point.

*Do not post publicly in full or in part any pm's or emails sent to you*

Multiple user names are not allowed, and anyone discovered having them will have their posting privileges removed. Shill posting and deceptive posting is strictly not allowed in any form.
Do not use the forum as a place for advertising.
You may not make posts to promote commercial, personal, or not-for-profit websites, products, or services.
Don't therefore post unsolicited URL's in threads unless a specific request for information has been requested by a poster.
Self-promotional links to your blog, video channel, product, business, etc. are limited to your forum signature if you are an Active Member. Active members (those with a 5+ post count) are allowed only one link (no extra wording, lines of text, slogans, etc.). No one is allowed to post self promotional links in the main forum areas.
This is not a tool for advertising someone else’s site, and any links found to be doing so will be removed immediately.
Links that advertise other competing forums will be removed immediately.
Premium members are allowed to post unsolicited adverts in the marketplace section only. Premium members are also allowed enhanced signatures which maybe upto four lines of text and include a promotional banner with multiple links.
Increasing your post count in order to advertise or self promote, post links, promote your signature, etc. is not allowed.
Using a username, user title or avatar that is an obvious domain name, company name, product name or service description will be removed. This is out of unfair promotion considerations as well as trademark implications. Email addresses are also NOT to be used as a username. Premium members are allowed promotional avatars.
Messages posted at this site are the sole opinion and responsibility of the poster. You are responsible for your own posts and agree not to hold Expatforum.com liable for any messages posted. Periodically the Moderators of Expatforum.com may post comments. These comments may not necessarily reflect the opinions of Expatforum.com, or its owners.
The ExpatForum.com forum is not pre-moderated. The ExpatForum.com forum is intended to facilitate communication between registered ExpatForum.com users and the views expressed do not necessarily reflect those of the owners. The posting of defamatory or otherwise illegal comment or material, contravenes our forum policy is not allowed. Although ExpatForum.com is not responsible for comments included in this area, it reserves the right to review postings and delete them if they are not appropriate and your right to access the ExpatForum.com forum may be revoked. Members should also be aware that such activities may subject them to civil actions or criminal penalties.
In return for permitting you to use the ExpatForum.com forum you agree with ExpatForum.com that your contribution:
is your own original work and that you have the right to make it available to us for all the purposes specified above
is not defamatory
does not infringe any applicable law and
does not breach our abuse policy as outlined within these rules
This Website is only for use by individuals over the age of 18. You should not use this Website if you are under 18.
Software restrictions are placed on new members with less than 5 posts. This means new members are not allowed to post external links, use the private messaging facility, have a forum signature or a forum profile. After posting 5 good messages we upgrade members and these restrictions are lifted.
You may not use the forums to solicit donations, votes, or participants for surveys, contests, petitions, or product testing. Employment requests/offers are limited to the Marketplace forum and subject to the Marketplace Rules.
Posts advertising missing persons are not allowed.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Ok i get it.. I had one post with other language word.. But other two posts were fine according to the rules..
Anyways.. No worries we will keep that in mind from now on 
Thank you..


----------



## Guest

Its mainy text speech but it will say under the deeted post why it was deleted thanks.


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey becky
> What do you think about visa grant pattern for june and furthur applicants..
> 
> I think they came down from 120 to 90
> Now they will come to 60-70 for june
> And for july it can be 30-40 ...
> 
> I wish this could happen...
> I ll b happy for myself and happiest for you..




Hey hey!!

Hows it going?
Looks like you're thinking what I'm thinking 
I'm not sure about the waiting time from DOQ will go down so low as 30-40 days, I only wish it does though. That would be the best thing for you and me 

Prayer does all kinds of miracles, thats for sure. 
Can't believe its going to be 5 months soon since my DOL. First 4 months were with my husband so time flew and now that I'm here by myself, the alone time at night is the worst time. That's when I over think about my worst nightmares and sob like a 2 year old.

This one month has gone by so slow that I can't even compare it with anything I have experienced. I was hoping that since my DOL was in July I won't have be without the husband for very long, max 2 months. And after I learnt that my file doesn't even have a CO yet, I feel like it's going to be a long road.

So yeah! Life feels so empty and without any motivation. I had never thought that without my husband I will feel so lost, so without a purpose.


Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

_shel said:


> Its mainy text speech but it will say under the deeted post why it was deleted thanks.


I know the deleted posts says why it is deleted..
But here thing is those posts are not even visible on the forum..


----------



## sweet83

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey becky
> What do you think about visa grant pattern for june and furthur applicants..
> 
> I think they came down from 120 to 90
> Now they will come to 60-70 for june
> And for july it can be 30-40 ...
> 
> I wish this could happen...
> I ll b happy for myself and happiest for you..


Hey Amaani
in that case sep applicants can be 10-20.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey hey!!
> 
> Hows it going?
> Looks like you're thinking what I'm thinking
> I'm not sure about the waiting time from DOQ will go down so low as 30-40 days, I only wish it does though. That would be the best thing for you and me
> 
> Prayer does all kinds of miracles, thats for sure.
> Can't believe its going to be 5 months soon since my DOL. First 4 months were with my husband so time flew and now that I'm here by myself, the alone time at night is the worst time. That's when I over think about my worst nightmares and sob like a 2 year old.
> 
> This one month has gone by so slow that I can't even compare it with anything I have experienced. I was hoping that since my DOL was in July I won't have be without the husband for very long, max 2 months. And after I learnt that my file doesn't even have a CO yet, I feel like it's going to be a long road.
> 
> So yeah! Life feels so empty and without any motivation. I had never thought that without my husband I will feel so lost, so without a purpose.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



I don't wish that you ever have to be away from your husband..

But becky read your comment again you will get your answer in your own wordss
God wants your love to grow more and that to stronger ..
As never away from him..
You won't be able to understand to how much extent you love him.. And how deep your love is for him..
If not away from him you wont be able to know that you can cry like a baby just to be with him..

Now when you will hug him.. You will feel you have conquered the world
After that .. If ever fight arises in between you both.. You will give it a second thot thinking that what all you have gone thru for his company..
So all your anger will melt away ..

You will realise that he is much more to you than you ever thot..

So indirectly we all should be thankfull to ahc.. For making us more living caring and happy couples..


And as you said miracles do happen.. But only if we belive
So keep believing and keep going

God bless you my dear..


----------



## Amaanisingh

sweet83 said:


> Hey Amaani
> in that case sep applicants can be 10-20.


Hahaha sweets exactly..

Dear as we already said miracles do happen..
So have faith .. Keep believing in them.. .. And you never know you create a history..

Rest all in god hands..


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> I don't wish that you ever have to be away from your husband..
> 
> But becky read your comment again you will get your answer in your own wordss
> God wants your love to grow more and that to stronger ..
> As never away from him..
> You won't be able to understand to how much extent you love him.. And how deep your love is for him..
> If not away from him you wont be able to know that you can cry like a baby just to be with him..
> 
> Now when you will hug him.. You will feel you have conquered the world
> After that .. If ever fight arises in between you both.. You will give it a second thot thinking that what all you have gone thru for his company..
> So all your anger will melt away ..
> 
> You will realise that he is much more to you than you ever thot..
> 
> So indirectly we all should be thankfull to ahc.. For making us more living caring and happy couples..
> 
> 
> And as you said miracles do happen.. But only if we belive
> So keep believing and keep going
> 
> God bless you my dear..



You are so correct, but I just hoped that this separation would just be a little less painful as it in a way is doing good to our relationship.

I haven't even thought about the day when I will be able to hold him, hug him again. Thinking about that day makes me wanna cry more cause then that makes me want him right now. 
This stupid heart never works in sync with the brain. You make yourself understand that it all will be alright one day and you feel good for 5 minutees and then something happens that all of a sudden makes the heart go, oh! He would have loved it or only if he was here. 

That line "only if he was here" makes the brain forget everything that it had thought litelrally 5 mintutes ago and then all I can do is think of the time when we were together and cry

This war of mind and heart is so stupid, makes my life 100 times more difficult...arghhhhhhh

Thanks so much for your wishes, I hope and wish for the same for you.


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hahaha sweets exactly..
> 
> Dear as we already said miracles do happen..
> So have faith .. Keep believing in them.. .. And you never know you create a history..
> 
> Rest all in god hands..


AHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! I only wish that day would come really quick also for July applicants ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Becky26

Seems like no one is moving to Brisbane


----------



## ruchimadan

Becky26 said:


> Seems like no one is moving to Brisbane


Dont worry becky will surely come n meet u in Brisbane though I am gonna b situated in Melbourne but surely Will b in touch wid u n yes will meet u for sure.hope u Dont forget me with time, coz am not gonna forget u as u hv been a great source of motivation for me n yes my last resource for queries too.thank u for being in this forum n touching my life in a special way. God bless u!!! Stay like this always! 
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## Becky26

ruchimadan said:


> Dont worry becky will surely come n meet u in Brisbane though I am gonna b situated in Melbourne but surely Will b in touch wid u n yes will meet u for sure.hope u Dont forget me with time, coz am not gonna forget u as u hv been a great source of motivation for me n yes my last resource for queries too.thank u for being in this forum n touching my life in a special way. God bless u!!! Stay like this always!
> Regards
> Ruchi Madan



You are too kind, sweet!! I'm just trying to contribute towards a greater good 
No way!!!!!!! I'm gonna forget lovely people like yourself and few others. I would love to meet you over a drink or a meal. It'd be so nice to meet someone from this forum.
We all try to help each other through this tough time. This forum has been a true blessing for me, I'm sure many others feel that way.

Good Luck to you and God Bless!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> For all to go on through weekend and specially for
> *Becky*
> 
> 
> _Keep Your Heads Up. God Gives His Hardest Battles To His STRONGEST SOLDIERS._



Hope this soldier wins the battle soon, before she gives up.....


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Amaanisingh said:


> Loving the blue spreadsheet...
> Blue is the color of love these days...
> 
> As when you get blue that means your are through...
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend guys...


Hi Amannisingh,

Any updates form the SCO on your side? Coz you and my sister-in-law share similar timeline. Can u please post the spreadsheet here? 

Thanks
Rocky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Amannisingh,
> 
> Any updates form the SCO on your side? Coz you and my sister-in-law share similar timeline. Can u please post the spreadsheet here?
> 
> Thanks
> Rocky


Hey hi rocky 
How going

Here is the link to ss
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE&f=true&noheader=true&gid=9


And my timeline is
DOL-26 june 2013
Co-16 oct 
Ads-11nov
DOQ-9 dec
Now eagerly waitin for visa

You please share ur sil timeline.. 
Thank you


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey hi rocky
> How going
> 
> Here is the link to ss
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE&f=true&noheader=true&gid=9
> 
> 
> And my timeline is
> DOL-26 june 2013
> Co-16 oct
> Ads-11nov
> DOQ-9 dec
> Now eagerly waitin for visa
> 
> You please share ur sil timeline..
> Thank you


DOQ of my sil- 14 Nov, can we expect visa this month? me and my bro eagerly waiting for her to arrive for new year.:cheer2:


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> Seems like no one is moving to Brisbane


Dont worry Becky...We are in smart state....only 1200 clicks away.I frequently coming to brisieee.


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Hey hey!!
> 
> Hows it going?
> Looks like you're thinking what I'm thinking
> I'm not sure about the waiting time from DOQ will go down so low as 30-40 days, I only wish it does though. That would be the best thing for you and me
> 
> Prayer does all kinds of miracles, thats for sure.
> Can't believe its going to be 5 months soon since my DOL. First 4 months were with my husband so time flew and now that I'm here by myself, the alone time at night is the worst time. That's when I over think about my worst nightmares and sob like a 2 year old.
> 
> This one month has gone by so slow that I can't even compare it with anything I have experienced. I was hoping that since my DOL was in July I won't have be without the husband for very long, max 2 months. And after I learnt that my file doesn't even have a CO yet, I feel like it's going to be a long road.
> 
> So yeah! Life feels so empty and without any motivation. I had never thought that without my husband I will feel so lost, so without a purpose.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
don't worry sweetheart bad time will fly by the time ...I know it's quite difficult to get far from better half..but amaani guides you in a proper manner. .I am sailing in a same boat..missing my man all the time only we connected thru viber and Skype this applications r my life saver..wht u think honey that its a Easy job for our husbands?absolutely no bcos here's we r with mom dad and whole family and there they r alone ...did u remember mine one post which shows my pain???...now u remember I guess my husband more than upset compared to me he is begging like a kid to convince me that I permitted to him for his third trip to India but whenever he ask about I said no bcos by this I may be effect that his career and I don't want this bcos I truly care and don't want to any mess in his life...whenever I say no I feel like someone stab in my heart but I do and later on he understands but at the moment he misunderstand me...u r brave girl my cutie. ..very soon u get good news believe me....hmmm I guess this week sure
Be strong god bless you
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Seems like no one is moving to Brisbane


No no lots of. ..but I am moving to Melbourne..but for sure we click someday and hangout together. ..I wish
sweet83


----------



## Jap

hi quick question for a friend guys

does the file get queued if the applicant is on shore? or the file only gets queued if the applicant is offshore? thanks


----------



## sweet83

Jap said:


> hi quick question for a friend guys
> 
> does the file get queued if the applicant is on shore? or the file only gets queued if the applicant is offshore? thanks


Hi jap
best of my knowledge offshore.
Regards 
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

Jap said:


> hi quick question for a friend guys
> 
> does the file get queued if the applicant is on shore? or the file only gets queued if the applicant is offshore? thanks




Hey Jap,

From my knowledge, the only time the CO or SCO can or usually asks you to go offshore is at the time of visa grant, as you have to be outside Australia.

I have read on a couple of other forums related to 309/100 visa that applicants are only requested to leave Australia when the CO is about to grant the visa.

But because we have had some applicants on this thread who were requested to go offshore so that their file could be placed in the final queue, it might be different rules for different high commissions.

The most important thing to do is let the CO or SCO know when you are going to arrive in AU, what visa, and other relavent details. Cause that can have an effect on the date you get the visa grant. Not keeping the CO updated with such information can cause delays in you getting the visa approval.

Hope this helps. Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> don't worry sweetheart bad time will fly by the time ...I know it's quite difficult to get far from better half..but amaani guides you in a proper manner. .I am sailing in a same boat..missing my man all the time only we connected thru viber and Skype this applications r my life saver..wht u think honey that its a Easy job for our husbands?absolutely no bcos here's we r with mom dad and whole family and there they r alone ...did u remember mine one post which shows my pain???...now u remember I guess my husband more than upset compared to me he is begging like a kid to convince me that I permitted to him for his third trip to India but whenever he ask about I said no bcos by this I may be effect that his career and I don't want this bcos I truly care and don't want to any mess in his life...whenever I say no I feel like someone stab in my heart but I do and later on he understands but at the moment he misunderstand me...u r brave girl my cutie. ..very soon u get good news believe me....hmmm I guess this week sure
> Be strong god bless you
> sweet83




Hey sweet!!!

You are right, that our husbands are going through probably the toughest time like we are. And it is worse for them cause they are alone. And we have our parents with us to keep our minds off this "visa" situation.


I just hope we all are redeemed from this time of misery very soon. It's been over a year for me and my husband trying to get my Partner Visa sorted. And even after a year we are still in this limbo situation.

Hope this wait will bring good news.
*
"Alls well, that ends well"* Shakespeare's Play 

Thanks for your supportive reply.
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Dont worry Becky...We are in smart state....only 1200 clicks away.I frequently coming to brisieee.




Ahahahahahahahaha "Only 1200 clicks" LOL
Good one!!!!!!
We are in a "Smart State" The Number plates on the cars in QLD have "SUNSHINE STATE" written on them. 
I love QLD!!!

Come down to Brissy for a weekend with the Mrs when I get to Australia


Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Saturday sunday 
Are two longest days in weekends...


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Saturday sunday
> Are two longest days in weekends...


LOL not for our husbands who work full-time. They say TGIF!!!!


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> Ahahahahahahahaha "Only 1200 clicks" LOL
> Good one!!!!!!
> We are in a "Smart State" The Number plates on the cars in QLD have "SUNSHINE STATE" written on them.
> I love QLD!!!
> 
> Come down to Brissy for a weekend with the Mrs when I get to Australia
> 
> Becky


Becky

"Tropical Queensland" and "smart state"....are also the number plates here if you look up north. Sure sure......we will come....but make sure if u want to see real tropical queensland with lots of crocs and snakes u should come up north.....airlie beach, proserpine, bowen, Ayr, , townsville to cairns is good road trip...we also invite u to come up here in Townsville


----------



## saras712

Amaanisingh said:


> Saturday sunday
> Are two longest days in weekends...


I love it......being lazy....watching vast sugarcane farm and rain(if any on weekend) from balcony with tea..eating mangoes from tree.......and fighting with mozzi in outdoor.


----------



## saras712

Jap said:


> hi quick question for a friend guys
> 
> does the file get queued if the applicant is on shore? or the file only gets queued if the applicant is offshore? thanks


Hi jap

Dont knw for any others. ..wife's file was queued before she had left oz the down under.


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Hi jap
> 
> Dont knw for any others. ..wife's file was queued before she had left oz the down under.




That's exactly what I was trying to explain in my post earlier. It is not a rule that an applicant has to go offshore before their file can be placed in final queue.

But you do have to be offshore before your visa can be granted.


----------



## ruchimadan

Amaanisingh said:


> Saturday sunday
> Are two longest days in weekends...


Dear Amaani,
i agree with you on this,you know when i was working with bank i use to long fr a weekend to come but now i hate weekends COZ AHC does not work on sat n sun....irony of life things which we love once become a hateable thing after sometime,n u know what when we all will b granted visa we all will start loving weekends again reason being that our partners wud have an off on weekends.what a strange world we r in n strange kind of things are happening with us.

take care!
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## Jap

Becky26 said:


> That's exactly what I was trying to explain in my post earlier. It is not a rule that an applicant has to go offshore before their file can be placed in final queue.
> 
> But you do have to be offshore before your visa can be granted.


Ah okay, thanks guys that should help


----------



## Jap

Also, while on a tourist visa, has anyone travelled with Singapore Airlines to Australia on a one way ticket? I checked many forums online, which said when travelling on the tourist visa to Australia you should have a return ticket to show the airline officials if they ask for it.

However, I called the immigration in India and Australia and they said the immigration doesnt have any problem if the person has a valid visa and a ticket to travel.

But Singapore Airlines in India said and I quote 'Normally a return ticket is required on a Visitor visa but suggest you check with the embassy or the immigration department for more information'

It wil be great if any of you guys would advise.

Thanks


----------



## sree-raj

Hi Jap

I was on the same singapore airlines to Australia and booked one way initially while visiting on a tourist visa. Just to be cautious had the return with me, the immigration officer did ask me to show it. Infact it's safe to have one just to avoid some cranky officers and have a pleasant trip.


----------



## sree-raj

Jap said:


> Also, while on a tourist visa, has anyone travelled with Singapore Airlines to Australia on a one way ticket? I checked many forums online, which said when travelling on the tourist visa to Australia you should have a return ticket to show the airline officials if they ask for it.
> 
> However, I called the immigration in India and Australia and they said the immigration doesnt have any problem if the person has a valid visa and a ticket to travel.
> 
> But Singapore Airlines in India said and I quote 'Normally a return ticket is required on a Visitor visa but suggest you check with the embassy or the immigration department for more information'
> 
> It wil be great if any of you guys would advise.
> 
> Thanks




Hi Jap,

Yes, you can travel on one way ticket. I booked for my wife and no one actually cares in Australia. It is some Indian airport officials who might make a big issue and all you got to say is thats none of their business.

My wife traveled on Singapore airways too.

So, dont stress..

Cheers,


----------



## Jap

sree-raj said:


> Hi Jap,
> 
> Yes, you can travel on one way ticket. I booked for my wife and no one actually cares in Australia. It is some Indian airport officials who might make a big issue and all you got to say is thats none of their business.
> 
> My wife traveled on Singapore airways too.
> 
> So, dont stress..
> 
> Cheers,


Thank you Sree-Raj


----------



## Becky26

Jap said:


> Thank you Sree-Raj




Hey Jap!

How are you? Can you please post your wife's tourist visa lodgement and approval dates so I can update the SS.

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

Hi Guys,
I am new to this forum, recommended to me by one of my friend who has been in this forum before.
I need help in knowing when is it possible/ expected for my wife and 10 mths old baby visa to arrive.
My visa lodgement date is 25th june from mumbai and the last email i have received from immi is on 19th Nov ( additional documents received) that the CO will contact me now directly for the final decision.
Do i need to give any more details?

My freind said somthing about a spreadsheet which had details of all applicants visa status which you needd to fill in?

Guys really jus counting each hour now for the visa, as away from baby for last 6 mths, if any help given will be appriciated.

Thanks a lots in advance
S.More


----------



## Becky26

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this forum, recommended to me by one of my friend who has been in this forum before.
> I need help in knowing when is it possible/ expected for my wife and 10 mths old baby visa to arrive.
> My visa lodgement date is 25th june from mumbai and the last email i have received from immi is on 19th Nov ( additional documents received) that the CO will contact me now directly for the final decision.
> Do i need to give any more details?
> 
> My freind said somthing about a spreadsheet which had details of all applicants visa status which you needd to fill in?
> 
> Guys really jus counting each hour now for the visa, as away from baby for last 6 mths, if any help given will be appriciated.
> 
> Thanks a lots in advance
> S.More




Dear nirmalabhi2611,

Welcome to the forum :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

I have added your visa application details to the SS.
You can click on the following link to view it:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


There are few more details I'm gonna need from you regarding you file. You can click on the link mentioned below and fill the form with all the relevant details:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT...HENEA/viewform
You can also fill this form when your file moves further in the processing so I can update the SS

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. We will try to help you as much as we can.
Good Luck with your visa processing.


Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this forum, recommended to me by one of my friend who has been in this forum before.
> I need help in knowing when is it possible/ expected for my wife and 10 mths old baby visa to arrive.
> My visa lodgement date is 25th june from mumbai and the last email i have received from immi is on 19th Nov ( additional documents received) that the CO will contact me now directly for the final decision.
> Do i need to give any more details?
> 
> My freind said somthing about a spreadsheet which had details of all applicants visa status which you needd to fill in?
> 
> Guys really jus counting each hour now for the visa, as away from baby for last 6 mths, if any help given will be appriciated.
> 
> Thanks a lots in advance
> S.More



Hi there,

How are you? If you have a look at the Spreadsheet (SS), you'll see that there are still some applicants from June who are waiting for their files to move into the final decision stage. _Has you partner's file been placed in the final queue?_


You need to know when the file is going to be placed in for final decision. From that day, as per the recent trend of visa approval by the Australian High Commission (AHC) is "80-90 days from the date of queue" your partner's visa should be approved.

*Please Note:- All these are mere predictions from the study of SS. There has been changes in how AHC processes visas and so there could be changes in the predictions depending on the current trend.
*
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this forum, recommended to me by one of my friend who has been in this forum before.
> I need help in knowing when is it possible/ expected for my wife and 10 mths old baby visa to arrive.
> My visa lodgement date is 25th june from mumbai and the last email i have received from immi is on 19th Nov ( additional documents received) that the CO will contact me now directly for the final decision.
> Do i need to give any more details?
> 
> My freind said somthing about a spreadsheet which had details of all applicants visa status which you needd to fill in?
> 
> Guys really jus counting each hour now for the visa, as away from baby for last 6 mths, if any help given will be appriciated.
> 
> Thanks a lots in advance
> S.More



Hey nirmal

Welcome to the forum..
You got the right place to know for your queries..



I submitted my documents on 11 nov
Ahc contacted me.. On 20 nov that we have recieved..
And then on 9 dec i got my file placed on final queue..
So if ur file not placed in final queue.. Then wait 
For next week.. It will be placed in queue


----------



## nmk452

Hi Everyone,

currently i am in Australia as a permanent resident, last week i applied my wife visa. I have some questions like she need to do medical before or after when case officer ask for it? what about police clearance certi ? when i can applied for the visiting visa for her?

if any of the senior expert would answer my query then it will be very helpful for me.
Thanks,

nmk452


----------



## Becky26

nmk452 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> currently i am in Australia as a permanent resident, last week i applied my wife visa. I have some questions like she need to do medical before or after when case officer ask for it? what about police clearance certi ? when i can applied for the visiting visa for her?
> 
> if any of the senior expert would answer my query then it will be very helpful for me.
> Thanks,
> 
> nmk452



Dear nmk452,

Welcome to the forum :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

I have tried to answers your questions below:-

_1. she need to do medical before or after when case officer ask for it_?
Ans- Your partner will be contacted by her Case Officer once one is allotted to her file. He/she will send an email and documents which she will need to take with her to the medical centre were she will be booking her appointment. 
That document will have her "HAP ID". This is a very important letter and your Case Officer will email it to you.

_2. what about police clearance certi ?_
Ans- Your partner will need to attach PCC (Police Clearence Certificate) of all the countries with her application where she has spend a time period of 12 months and over.
Now this PCC in India will have to be issued by the Regional Passport Office from where you partner's Passport was issued. PCC issued from any other police offices will not be accepted and might cause delay in visa processing.

If you don't attach the PCC(s) with your file at the time of application, your Case Officer will ask for it later when he/she needs it.
It is preferred that you submit as many documents as you can at the time of application as that will prevent any kind of delays that might happen.

_3. when i can applied for the visiting visa for her?_
Ans- From what I know, you should be able to apply for a visitor visa (subclass 600) for your partner at any time after her partner visa application. 
_Seniors please correct me if I'm wrong. I have never applied for a visitor visa to Australia._

The only time your Case Officer can ask you to leave Australia is when he/she is placing your patner's file in the final decision queue. This rule is not common for other High Commissions in other countries but it does happen for applicants from India as AHC in different countries happen to have different rules.

But the Senior Case Officer will need to know that your partner has departed Australia before he/she grants her visa. Cause it can't be granted when she is in the country (rule).

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. We will try to help you as much as we can.
Good Luck with your visa processing.

Hope this helps!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Good luck to everyone waiting for their visas. Hope this new week will bring more happiness and hope.​
ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Jap

Becky26 said:


> Hey Jap!
> 
> How are you? Can you please post your wife's tourist visa lodgement and approval dates so I can update the SS.
> 
> Thanks,
> Becky


Hey Becky,

Umm, I do not have the right dates, But it was somewhere around November 15th and it was approved in 10 days maybe. Hope this helps.

Cheers,

Jap


----------



## Becky26

Jap said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Umm, I do not have the right dates, But it was somewhere around November 15th and it was approved in 10 days maybe. Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jap


Hey thanks!


----------



## saras712

*Good day Every one....


Hope this week brings some very special news for every one.*


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey good morning friends..

Good luck for a new start... 

" Dont let a bad day.. Make you feel like you have a Bad life"

So god bless you all with good days with and good life ahead:.


----------



## saras712

*Hi Guys/Girls

Hotlist of most favorable people for their grant.
*
*Roshana - file placed in queue????? but 217 days from DOL- Must be granted visa

Leo- file placed in queue????? but 220 days from DOL- Must be granted visa

Rajesh- DOQ 3/09/13 days in queue 104- Must be granted visa

Badshah[ DOQ 27/09/13 days in queue 80

Andria D'mello DOQ 01/10/13 Days in queue 76

Anil2k6 - DOQ 03/10/13 Days in queue 74

Anu - DOQ 09/10/13 Days in queue 68

Kunrit- DOQ 09/10/13 Days in queue 68*



Good Luck to these people.


----------



## anil2k6

Fingers crossed !!!!!!


----------



## saras712

anil2k6 said:


> Fingers crossed !!!!!!


*Good to know you still on this planet...get ready for exciting **news..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jullz

Dear friends. I woke up this morning with an "awesome" email from my case officer:
"Dear xxx,

I am satisfied that you are in a relationship but your evidence does not show that you have been living as a de facto for at least 12 months required by the Immigration Law. Evidence of you living a xx xxxx street, 2nd floor apartment xxxx is less than 12 months.
Please submit evidence you have live in the same address for at least 12 months prior to your gvp application"



I have sent him a certificate from the Owner Association of the flat that at the address are registered and lived together me and my partner since January 1st 2008 till April 2013. besides this, all the statement form us, sisters and friends confirms that we have been living together for so long.
From April - November 2013 my partner worked in the USA and for that period of physical separation I have provided: emails, facebook messages, facebook call logs, phone calls detailed bills, money gram transfer receipts.
What should I send more?!? (((((((


----------



## saras712

*Its morning in India and Look like AHc and forum Members seems still sleeping*:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## none

wake up guys.....................


----------



## ruchimadan

saras712 said:


> Its morning in India and Look like AHc and forum Members seems still sleeping:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


Comeon forum members give us some gud news.lets start the week on a good note!!!! Come on ppl give us some gud news!!!


----------



## ruchimadan

ruchimadan said:


> Comeon forum members give us some gud news.lets start the week on a good note!!!! Come on ppl give us some gud news!!!


Guys yipppppppeeeeeeee finally I got my visa today just checked my mail. Dear becky amaani where r u guys wanna share this news wid u. Just recieved the grant letter. ..... am so happy am really very very very happy. Cant describe also


----------



## Becky26

*I'm here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ruchimadan said:


> Guys yipppppppeeeeeeee finally I got my visa today just checked my mail. Dear becky amaani where r u guys wanna share this news wid u. Just recieved the grant letter. ..... am so happy am really very very very happy. Cant describe also



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!
See didn't I tell you that you might get your visa early. Miracle happens 
Congratulations to you , hope you have a wonderful life and an advance congratulations to you and your partner on your soon arriving bub. 

Have a great time and wish you a safe and enjoyable flight.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Wish you a lovely Christmas and a wonderful New Year 2014
:tree::tree::tree: :wreath::wreath: :xmascandle::xmascandle:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Rocky Balboa said:


> DOQ of my sil- 14 Nov, can we expect visa this month? me and my bro eagerly waiting for her to arrive for new year.:cheer2:


Hey Rocky Balboa,

Can you please tell me your sister-in-laws SS user ID so I can update her details.

Thank you,
Becky


----------



## ruchimadan

Becky26 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!
> See didn't I tell you that you might get your visa early. Miracle happens
> Congratulations to you , hope you have a wonderful life and a advance congratulations to you and your partner on your soon arriving bub.
> 
> Have a great time and wish you a safe and enjoyable flight.
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wish you a lovely Christmas and a wonderful New Year 2014
> :tree::tree::tree: :wreath::wreath: :xmascandle::xmascandle:
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Thank you Becky for all your support and all positive energy which you gave me in this tough passage of time.I wish ur visa comes soon.wish you gud luck.and to amaani too....
take care n be in touch.

regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## Becky26

ruchimadan said:


> Thank you Becky for all your support and all positive energy which you gave me in this tough passage of time.I wish ur visa comes soon.wish you gud luck.and to amaani too....
> take care n be in touch.
> 
> regards
> Ruchi Madan


I'm so happy that your CO is such a nice person that she gave you an early visa. You are very lucky. Hope you enjoy this festive season with your partner.
Stay positive always like you are now. 

When are you flying? 
Now the best part of getting the visa:- Shopping!!!!!!!!! :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

Have a great time. Stay in touch 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

ruchimadan said:


> Guys yipppppppeeeeeeee finally I got my visa today just checked my mail. Dear becky amaani where r u guys wanna share this news wid u. Just recieved the grant letter. ..... am so happy am really very very very happy. Cant describe also



Congrets.....


----------



## saras712

ruchimadan said:


> Guys yipppppppeeeeeeee finally I got my visa today just checked my mail. Dear becky amaani where r u guys wanna share this news wid u. Just recieved the grant letter. ..... am so happy am really very very very happy. Cant describe also


Is that a special case or what only 40 days in queue?


----------



## ruchimadan

saras712 said:


> Congrets.....


Dear Saras!
Thanks alot dear.

Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Is that a special case or what only 40 days in queue?


Yes Saras, Special Consideration- ruchi is 7 months pregnant.


----------



## sweet83

Hey Amaani
wooooo blinking my eyes. ..oh my my rolling also seems AHC following your words 40 days visa grant ...not bad..sep files can be 10 to 20 hahaha


----------



## sweet83

ruchimadan said:


> Guys yipppppppeeeeeeee finally I got my visa today just checked my mail. Dear becky amaani where r u guys wanna share this news wid u. Just recieved the grant letter. ..... am so happy am really very very very happy. Cant describe also


Hi ruchi
congratulations to you mate..so happy for you wish u very happy married life ahead. .have lot's of fun!!!!
Sweet83


----------



## ruchimadan

sweet83 said:


> Hi ruchi
> congratulations to you mate..so happy for you wish u very happy married life ahead. .have lot's of fun!!!!
> Sweet83


Dear Sweet83

Thank you so much for your wishes.I wish your grant comes soon.
Take Care
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## nehakausar12

Hi Ruchi,

Congratulations, May god bless you and your baby..... Have a happy married life!!!!

ALL THE BEST !!!!!!

regards
Neha


----------



## ruchimadan

nehakausar12 said:


> Hi Ruchi,
> 
> Congratulations, May god bless you and your baby..... Have a happy married life!!!!
> 
> ALL THE BEST !!!!!!
> 
> regards
> Neha


Dear Neha!!!
Thank You So much dear!!!I wish your grant comes soon!!!
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## Amaanisingh

ruchimadan said:


> Guys yipppppppeeeeeeee finally I got my visa today just checked my mail. Dear becky amaani where r u guys wanna share this news wid u. Just recieved the grant letter. ..... am so happy am really very very very happy. Cant describe also




Hey beautiful... Um soooooooooooooo much happpppppy sooo literallly happy.. For your bubba on d way... He will alwaz be with his/her mom dad..
I know the pain n heart aching moments babies go through widot dere dad...

Finallllly you can enjoy your countdown to your baby coming with your love of life by your side..that's d mosttt wonderful feeling..


Shop shop shop now....
And tell your hubby to be ready to welcone his whole family package lol..

Thank you for making this day happy fo me..

God bless the pea in pod...
Have a safe flight and safe delivery 
And do share the good news with your forum friends too..

Your happiest friend
Amaani


----------



## Amaanisingh

sweet83 said:


> Hey Amaani
> wooooo blinking my eyes. ..oh my my rolling also seems AHC following your words 40 days visa grant ...not bad..sep files can be 10 to 20 hahaha


Hahaha sweets ..
Actually my eyes are rolling out too...getting that butterflies in tummy feeling
That maybe we will get visa sooooon now..


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> Yes Saras, Special Consideration- ruchi is 7 months pregnant.


Double congrets Ruchi...:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## ruchimadan

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey beautiful... Um soooooooooooooo much happpppppy sooo literallly happy.. For your bubba on d way... He will alwaz be with his/her mom dad..
> I know the pain n heart aching moments babies go through widot dere dad...
> 
> Finallllly you can enjoy your countdown to your baby coming with your love of life by your side..that's d mosttt wonderful feeling..
> 
> 
> Shop shop shop now....
> And tell your hubby to be ready to welcone his whole family package lol..
> 
> Thank you for making this day happy fo me..
> 
> God bless the pea in pod...
> Have a safe flight and safe delivery
> And do share the good news with your forum friends too..
> 
> 
> 
> Your happiest friend
> Amaani


Dear Amaani,
Thank you so much for your wishes.thank ur for all the support u and becky gave me all through.i wish u get ur grant soon.take care dear c u in australia!!!
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## ruchimadan

saras712 said:


> Double congrets Ruchi...:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


Thank u saras!!!


----------



## ruchimadan

Becky26 said:


> I'm so happy that your CO is such a nice person that she gave you an early visa. You are very lucky. Hope you enjoy this festive season with your partner.
> Stay positive always like you are now.
> 
> When are you flying?
> Now the best part of getting the visa:- Shopping!!!!!!!!! :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Have a great time. Stay in touch
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Dear Becky!!

Yeah shopping shopping n shopping is on the list now.i might fly on 2nd jan,as i have to take up air india flight coz it flies straight without any halts.and reaches within 12 hours and its year end so most of the dates are booked so planning for 2nd jan lets see when i get get it booked now.
Thank you for you kind support all through.U,Amaani and cute1987 have been very supportive all through.will never forget u guys.

Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## saras712

Hi Becky

I am trying to send you meessage but some reason not showing in my sent message list.

Leo-220 from DOL
Rajesh 204 from DOL
Roshana 217 from DOL

If you guys around please at least post something that will keep us inform that you guys active otherwise We will mark you guys as inactive member.


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



ruchimadan said:


> Guys yipppppppeeeeeeee finally I got my visa today just checked my mail. Dear becky amaani where r u guys wanna share this news wid u. Just recieved the grant letter. ..... am so happy am really very very very happy. Cant describe also


*lane: Congratulations Ruchimadan... May God bless u and ur baby... :cheer2: 
lane: Wishes u a safe journey and happy married life at Australia... :cheer2:*​


----------



## ruchimadan

cute1987 said:


> *lane: Congratulations Ruchimadan... May God bless u and ur baby... :cheer2:
> lane: Wishes u a safe journey and happy married life at Australia... :cheer2:*


Dear Cute,

Thank you so much dear for all the support and good wishes.
i hope u must have started packing by now and all the best for ur married life ahead.

have a safe journey!

take care!!!


Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> I am trying to send you meessage but some reason not showing in my sent message list.
> 
> Leo-220 from DOL
> Rajesh 204 from DOL
> Roshana 217 from DOL
> 
> If you guys around please at least post something that will keep us inform that you guys active otherwise We will mark you guys as inactive member.



Hey saras,

I just sent you a message. Please check your inbox.

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Taking into account if ..rajesh ... Leo... Roshana...got their visas...
Then only 5 cases of may left...
Then i think january will be the month for june applicants...


Excitement at highest


----------



## cute1987

ruchimadan said:


> Dear Cute,
> 
> Thank you so much dear for all the support and good wishes.
> i hope u must have started packing by now and all the best for ur married life ahead.
> 
> have a safe journey!
> 
> take care!!!
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ruchi Madan



*Thanks Ruchi... right now in the market and shopping... keep in touch… I am flying to Sydney on 25th... *
-


----------



## cute1987

*Hi Becky...*

*Hi Becky,

How are you...!!!

Have you received any reply email from the AHC...?

I am eagerly waiting to congratulate you on your file queue date...!!! 

With regards

cute1987*
-


----------



## ruchimadan

cute1987 said:


> Thanks Ruchi... right now in the market and shopping... keep in touch… I am flying to Sydney on 25th...
> -


Hey cute will inbox u my no. And email id. U too b in touch. Take care


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *Hi Becky,
> 
> How are you...!!!
> 
> Have you received any reply email from the AHC...?
> 
> I am eagerly waiting to congratulate you on your file queue date...!!!
> 
> With regards
> 
> cute1987*
> -



Heeeeeeeey cute!!!

I'm good, thanks  How are you?
Unfortunately I haven't heard anything from AHC. I've stopped thinking about this visa. Been keeping myself busy with online courses that I have recently enrolled in; in an Australian Unversity so I have a diploma when I get there. 
I'm just living in the moment. No point in thinking what will happen in the future.


I hope I hear something good soon too. I'm dying to post a good news on the thread. Thanks a lot for your post. 
Not long till you fly off 
Take Care, enjoy!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kejal22

Becky26 said:


> Heeeeeeeey cute!!!
> 
> I'm good, thanks  How are you?
> Unfortunately I haven't heard anything from AHC. I've stopped thinking about this visa. Been keeping myself busy with online courses that I have recently enrolled in; in an Australian Unversity so I have a diploma when I get there.
> I'm just living in the moment. No point in thinking what will happen in the future.
> 
> I hope I hear something good soon too. I'm dying to post a good news on the thread. Thanks a lot for your post.
> Not long till you fly off
> Take Care, enjoy!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky
Don't be low v hope even I m waiting with guys since June 
Lets all of us who r left keep fingers crossed for this week and we all get our grant 
Regards
Kejal


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

Hello Becky,
Really sweet and appriciated for your revert.
But the links what you have sent is not allowing me to fill in my details?

so please let me know how could i go ahead with this?
sorry if i am being a layman in this forum.. 

Thanks again and kind regards
S.More


----------



## cute1987

*Keep faith in God...*



Becky26 said:


> Heeeeeeeey cute!!!
> 
> I'm good, thanks  How are you?
> Unfortunately I haven't heard anything from AHC. I've stopped thinking about this visa. Been keeping myself busy with online courses that I have recently enrolled in; in an Australian Unversity so I have a diploma when I get there.
> I'm just living in the moment. No point in thinking what will happen in the future.
> 
> I hope I hear something good soon too. I'm dying to post a good news on the thread. Thanks a lot for your post.
> Not long till you fly off
> Take Care, enjoy!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: ...I salute to your present state of mind... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Try to maintain this peace until your Visa Grant...

With regards,

cute1987


----------



## Amaanisingh

Some thing good for ya all

When god closes the Door..he opens The new One...meanwhile Praise him In the hallway...



We all are in the hallway... Keep praisin the lord...


Have faith

Our days are coming soon...


----------



## prisuda

ruchimadan said:


> Guys yipppppppeeeeeeee finally I got my visa today just checked my mail. Dear becky amaani where r u guys wanna share this news wid u. Just recieved the grant letter. ..... am so happy am really very very very happy. Cant describe also


Hey Ruchi....

Wow  Congrats and a happy married life with your little bundle of joy!!!  Wishing you all happiness now  So where are you heading to in OZ land? 

Becky and others, dont lose hope...your happy news is also around the corner!!! 

Wishing you guys all the luck you can get ! 

Cheers ! 

Priya


----------



## saras712

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hello Becky,
> Really sweet and appriciated for your revert.
> But the links what you have sent is not allowing me to fill in my details?
> 
> so please let me know how could i go ahead with this?
> sorry if i am being a layman in this forum..
> 
> Thanks again and kind regards
> S.More


Hi Nirmal

Spread sheet dont allow anyone else to edit as you need right to do it as admin.But ss will help you to track all the events happening in AHC for visa. To fill in detail use the link below in my signature and it will come to me. Myself and Becky26 has right to update detail.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

If any question dont hesitate to ask.We will try to give u right answer.


----------



## sshmrnbatth

Hey becky26, I read yur post... did yu contact ahc fr dis as when I submitted ma medicals after dat ahc did nt contacted me ... as they gave 28 days fr medical submission frm the date they sent hap id . As time period is passed I contacted ahc fr query.... abut medical then they said yur file is in queue. .. 

So becky may be yur file is in queue so be positive just contact ahc....


----------



## ruchimadan

prisuda said:


> Hey Ruchi....
> 
> Wow  Congrats and a happy married life with your little bundle of joy!!!  Wishing you all happiness now  So where are you heading to in OZ land?
> 
> Becky and others, dont lose hope...your happy news is also around the corner!!!
> 
> Wishing you guys all the luck you can get !
> 
> Cheers !
> 
> Priya


Dear priya!!!
Thank u so much sweets!!! I wish ur visa comes soon and u too have a great married life ahead.
I am moving to Melbourne. 
I wish Becky , amaani , U, sweet83, saras and all others in the forum get the grant soon.
God bless all.
Take care
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## nmk452

Thanks becky26, 

thanks a lot for your time and answer all my questions..........


----------



## nmk452

Becky26 said:


> Dear nmk452,
> 
> Welcome to the forum :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> 
> I have tried to answers your questions below:-
> 
> _1. she need to do medical before or after when case officer ask for it_?
> Ans- Your partner will be contacted by her Case Officer once one is allotted to her file. He/she will send an email and documents which she will need to take with her to the medical centre were she will be booking her appointment.
> That document will have her "HAP ID". This is a very important letter and your Case Officer will email it to you.
> 
> _2. what about police clearance certi ?_
> Ans- Your partner will need to attach PCC (Police Clearence Certificate) of all the countries with her application where she has spend a time period of 12 months and over.
> Now this PCC in India will have to be issued by the Regional Passport Office from where you partner's Passport was issued. PCC issued from any other police offices will not be accepted and might cause delay in visa processing.
> 
> If you don't attach the PCC(s) with your file at the time of application, your Case Officer will ask for it later when he/she needs it.
> It is preferred that you submit as many documents as you can at the time of application as that will prevent any kind of delays that might happen.
> 
> _3. when i can applied for the visiting visa for her?_
> Ans- From what I know, you should be able to apply for a visitor visa (subclass 600) for your partner at any time after her partner visa application.
> _Seniors please correct me if I'm wrong. I have never applied for a visitor visa to Australia._
> 
> The only time your Case Officer can ask you to leave Australia is when he/she is placing your patner's file in the final decision queue. This rule is not common for other High Commissions in other countries but it does happen for applicants from India as AHC in different countries happen to have different rules.
> 
> But the Senior Case Officer will need to know that your partner has departed Australia before he/she grants her visa. Cause it can't be granted when she is in the country (rule).
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. We will try to help you as much as we can.
> Good Luck with your visa processing.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Becky


thanks Becky26
thanks for your time.................


----------



## kunrit

*Cmon AHC*

Come on AHC.... :horn:
Its been 239 days since we lodged the visa... 
Grant it now... not able to keep patience anymore :doh:


----------



## saras712

kunrit said:


> Come on AHC.... :horn:
> Its been 239 days since we lodged the visa...
> Grant it now... not able to keep patience anymore :doh:



Hi Kunrit

This week is yours....You hear something soon....:gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip:


----------



## cute1987

kunrit said:


> Come on AHC.... :horn:
> Its been 239 days since we lodged the visa...
> Grant it now... not able to keep patience anymore :doh:


*Hey Kunrit... don't be sad... shortly you will get your Visa Grant... *​


----------



## cute1987

*Next in queue for Visa Grant...*

*Forum's next 8 for Visa Grant before Xmas *

*01*. *Badshah* ------------------------ *(081)*
*02*. *Andria D'mello* ------------------ *(077)*
*03*. *Anil2k6*. ------------------------- *(075)*
*04*. *Kunrit (DOL 22.04.2013) * -------- *(069)*
*05*. *Nehakausar12(Special Case)* --- *(057)*
*06*. *Anu* ----------------------------- *(069)*
*07*. *Petpeeves (DOL 22.11.2012)* --- *(021)
08. Jan14. --------------------------- (061)*

* Wish you Good Luck for quick Visa Grant *​


----------



## saras712

Hey Cute1987

You shouldn't be here.Go and do lot of shopping.When are you flying and where are you flying?:rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:


----------



## cute1987

saras712 said:


> Hey Cute1987
> 
> You shouldn't be here.Go and do lot of shopping.When are you flying and where are you flying?:rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:


*We are all here to help, support and cheer up each other…

Kunrit seems to be upset today… so just tried to boost her self-confidence…

Whole day goes in shopping and meeting relatives & friends… I'm flying to Sydney on 25th...
*


----------



## saras712

cute1987 said:


> *We are all here to help, support and cheer up each other…
> 
> Kunrit seems to be upset today… so just tried to boost her self-confidence…
> 
> Whole day goes in shopping and meeting relatives & friends… I'm flying to Sydney on 25th...
> *


I am just kidding dont worry.........True we all here to give each other help and support.


----------



## Becky26

kejal22 said:


> Hey Becky
> Don't be low v hope even I m waiting with guys since June
> Lets all of us who r left keep fingers crossed for this week and we all get our grant
> Regards
> Kejal



Hey Kejal!

How are you? Yes we can pray and hope for the best.
Are your visa application details in the SS.
If not, please fill the form on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hello Becky,
> Really sweet and appriciated for your revert.
> But the links what you have sent is not allowing me to fill in my details?
> 
> so please let me know how could i go ahead with this?
> sorry if i am being a layman in this forum..
> 
> Thanks again and kind regards
> S.More


Hi nirmalabhi2611,

I apologize about the link, I'm not sure why they don't work but here are the links again; see if these work.
To fill in your details click on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

To view the SS with your details:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: ...I salute to your present state of mind... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Try to maintain this peace until your Visa Grant...
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987



Hey hey!!!

How's it going? Enjoying shopping? 
Thanks for your kind words and your wishes.
Doing the best I can in this situation and I can't explain to you how much better I feel right now. Just enrolling in a short course is making so much difference it's amazing.
Hope you are well.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sshmrnbatth said:


> Hey becky26, I read yur post... did yu contact ahc fr dis as when I submitted ma medicals after dat ahc did nt contacted me ... as they gave 28 days fr medical submission frm the date they sent hap id . As time period is passed I contacted ahc fr query.... abut medical then they said yur file is in queue. ..
> 
> So becky may be yur file is in queue so be positive just contact ahc....



Hey sshmrnbatth,

yeah, I spoke to AHC after almost 5 months of my medical submittion and as per the last time I spoke to them my file doesn't even have a CO, so I don't know what to think. If there is no CO assigned till now, I don't know how long they will take to grant my visa.

Good Luck to you 

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## nehakausar12

Hi Guys,

By the Grace of Allah I got my visa today....yayyyyy i cant believe it yet..... Thnks to all the members in this forum and a special thanks to Becky,cute1987,Amaani and saras for doing such a splendid job with the spreadsheet and always for keeping everyones hope up!!!!! may allah (swt) grant your visas soon and all this doq theory is proved wrong and everyones gets their visas before Xmas......!!!!!

Regards
Neha


----------



## saras712

nehakausar12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the Grace of Allah I got my visa today....yayyyyy i cant believe it yet..... Thnks to all the members in this forum and a special thanks to Becky,cute1987,Amaani and saras for doing such a splendid job with the spreadsheet and always for keeping everyones hope up!!!!! may allah (swt) grant your visas soon and all this doq theory is proved wrong and everyones gets their visas before Xmas......!!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Neha


Congrets....is that special consideration or what?

Have a great life ahead.


----------



## Becky26

nehakausar12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the Grace of Allah I got my visa today....yayyyyy i cant believe it yet..... Thnks to all the members in this forum and a special thanks to Becky,cute1987,Amaani and saras for doing such a splendid job with the spreadsheet and always for keeping everyones hope up!!!!! may allah (swt) grant your visas soon and all this doq theory is proved wrong and everyones gets their visas before Xmas......!!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Neha



Hey Neha!

Many Many Congratulations to you!!! Your visa grant has given so many people hope for an early grant. You are one of the lucky ones 
lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Wish you a very Merry Christmas and a lovely New Year 2014.
:xmastree::xmastree::xmastree::xmastree: :xmascandle::xmascandle::xmascandle:
God Bless You!

P.S.- June Applicants have started getting their visas.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## kunrit

nehakausar12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the Grace of Allah I got my visa today....yayyyyy i cant believe it yet..... Thnks to all the members in this forum and a special thanks to Becky,cute1987,Amaani and saras for doing such a splendid job with the spreadsheet and always for keeping everyones hope up!!!!! may allah (swt) grant your visas soon and all this doq theory is proved wrong and everyones gets their visas before Xmas......!!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Neha


Congrats Nehakausar!! Godspeed.. 

Now I really wish the others in the list too start sharing some good news..


----------



## ruchimadan

kunrit said:


> Congrats Nehakausar!! Godspeed..
> 
> Now I really wish the others in the list too start sharing some good news..


Congratulations neha!!!! I am so happy fr u and ur [email protected]!!! Ohh its so exciting tht finally u got it congratulations when r u leaving n which place....
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## nehakausar12

hi saras

Yes i got special consideration as i am currently 5 months pregnant alhumdulilah!!!!!!


----------



## Becky26

nehakausar12 said:


> hi saras
> 
> Yes i got special consideration as i am currently 5 months pregnant alhumdulilah!!!!!!


Double Congratulations to you then!!!!!
Hope you have a safe flight and a safe delivery.

Take Care


----------



## nehakausar12

hi Ruchi,

Thank you so much!! Havent decided when will be leaving... this is a really big newsss it has to sink in yet!!! i would be travelling to sydney inshallah ... Wat abt u where are you flying too??


----------



## nehakausar12

Hi becky,

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ruchimadan

nehakausar12 said:


> hi Ruchi,
> 
> Thank you so much!! Havent decided when will be leaving... this is a really big newsss it has to sink in yet!!! i would be travelling to sydney inshallah ... Wat abt u where are you flying too??


I am going on 1st jan.I am going to Melbourne. .... I wish u hv a safe journey. .....take care


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Some thing good for ya all
> 
> When god closes the Door..he opens The new One...meanwhile Praise him In the hallway...
> 
> 
> 
> We all are in the hallway... Keep praisin the lord...
> 
> 
> Have faith
> 
> Our days are coming soon...



I love your quotes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becky26

prisuda said:


> Hey Ruchi....
> 
> Wow  Congrats and a happy married life with your little bundle of joy!!!  Wishing you all happiness now  So where are you heading to in OZ land?
> 
> Becky and others, dont lose hope...your happy news is also around the corner!!!
> 
> Wishing you guys all the luck you can get !
> 
> Cheers !
> 
> Priya


Thanks Priya!!!Hope you are doing well 

Becky


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *Forum's next 8 for Visa Grant before Xmas *
> 
> *01*. *Badshah* ------------------------ *(081)*
> *02*. *Andria D'mello* ------------------ *(077)*
> *03*. *Anil2k6*. ------------------------- *(075)*
> *04*. *Kunrit (DOL 22.04.2013) * -------- *(069)*
> *05*. *Nehakausar12(Special Case)* --- *(057)*
> *06*. *Anu* ----------------------------- *(069)*
> *07*. *Petpeeves (DOL 22.11.2012)* --- *(021)
> 08. Jan14. --------------------------- (061)*
> 
> * Wish you Good Luck for quick Visa Grant *​


One off the list 
Good Luck to others 

Becky


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



nehakausar12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the Grace of Allah I got my visa today....yayyyyy i cant believe it yet..... Thnks to all the members in this forum and a special thanks to Becky,cute1987,Amaani and saras for doing such a splendid job with the spreadsheet and always for keeping everyones hope up!!!!! may allah (swt) grant your visas soon and all this doq theory is proved wrong and everyones gets their visas before Xmas......!!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Neha


*lane: Congratulations Nehakausar.. May God bless U and Ur baby... :cheer2:
lane: Wish you a safe journey and happy married life at Australia... :cheer2:*​


----------



## sweet83

nehakausar12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the Grace of Allah I got my visa today....yayyyyy i cant believe it yet..... Thnks to all the members in this forum and a special thanks to Becky,cute1987,Amaani and saras for doing such a splendid job with the spreadsheet and always for keeping everyones hope up!!!!! may allah (swt) grant your visas soon and all this doq theory is proved wrong and everyones gets their visas before Xmas......!!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Neha


Hi neha
congratulations on your visa grant.wish u a happy married life ahead. .
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

I guess this week for special cases&special grants..I congratulates to all of them so happy now ....but one naughty thought rapidly pinch me why I didn't trying for this kind of special grant.hahaha...now I should complaint about this to my hubby..huhh we missed opportunity lol
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> i guess this week for special cases&special grants..i congratulates to all of them so happy now ....but one naughty thought rapidly pinch me why i didn't trying for this kind of special grant.hahaha...now i should complaint about this to my hubby..huhh we missed opportunity lol
> sweet83


lol


----------



## Amaanisingh

Dan 85
Anu 
Badshah
Are they active...


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Dan 85
> Anu
> Badshah
> Are they active...




No idea!


----------



## Amaanisingh

sweet83 said:


> I guess this week for special cases&special grants..I congratulates to all of them so happy now ....but one naughty thought rapidly pinch me why I didn't trying for this kind of special grant.hahaha...now I should complaint about this to my hubby..huhh we missed opportunity lol
> sweet83


Lol sweets...
All naughty ones here only
I told my husband about this special case thing..
He was like i told u wen i was here
Lol myb cud have thot about dis..


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Lol sweets...
> All naughty ones here only
> I told my husband about this special case thing..
> He was like i told u wen i was here.. But u said no...
> Lol myb cud have thot about dis..




Many of us must be smacking our foreheads...hahahahahahahahahaha
Lost an awesome opportunity! Damn it!!! Should've listened to the husbands. Now our husband's will say "I told you so". I bet they love saying it when something they say happens to be correct. 

LOL JOKES


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Many of us must be smacking our foreheads...hahahahahahahahahaha
> Lost an awesome opportunity! Damn it!!! Should've listened to the husbands. Now our husband's will say "I told you so". I bet they love saying it when something they say happens to be correct.
> 
> LOL JOKES


Hahaha exactly becky..
Yesterday i was bit disheartned .. Bt now its like damnnnn 

Haha good fun..


----------



## saras712

sweet83 said:


> I guess this week for special cases&special grants..I congratulates to all of them so happy now ....but one naughty thought rapidly pinch me why I didn't trying for this kind of special grant.hahaha...now I should complaint about this to my hubby..huhh we missed opportunity lol
> sweet83


Scientist should do some research to invent some technology that girls can get pregyreggers:reggers:reggers: via wifi and blue tooth.That will be blessing to all the long distance relation ship people like us.:roll::roll::roll::roll:

reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:

Week


----------



## saras712

Amaanisingh said:


> Dan 85
> Anu
> Badshah
> Are they active...





Becky26 said:


> No idea!


Let play holi make them blue or grey.


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Many of us must be smacking our foreheads...hahahahahahahahahaha
> Lost an awesome opportunity! Damn it!!! Should've listened to the husbands. Now our husband's will say "I told you so". I bet they love saying it when something they say happens to be correct.
> 
> LOL JOKES


Hey becky
husband's r right specially in technical issues..bhuuuubhuuu. .ooops not allways hehehehe cheers


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Scientist should do some research to invent some technology that girls can get pregyreggers:reggers:reggers: via wifi and blue tooth.That will be blessing to all the long distance relation ship people like us.:roll::roll::roll::roll:
> 
> reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:
> 
> Week




Ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't think us girls will be very happy with that otption


----------



## sweet83

Amaanisingh said:


> Lol sweets...
> All naughty ones here only
> I told my husband about this special case thing..
> He was like i told u wen i was here
> Lol myb cud have thot about dis..


Hey Amaani
u know what I am crying now....I never listen him...lol..anyways I forget to ask how is your cute angle? I hope she is doing good now and recovers from fever completely. ..blessings for her healthyand wealthy life ahead.
Sweet83


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't think us girls will be very happy with that otption


Lol...and I thot we discussing visa issues here


----------



## Amaanisingh

sweet83 said:


> Hey Amaani
> u know what I am crying now....I never listen him...lol..anyways I forget to ask how is your cute angle? I hope she is doing good now and recovers from fever completely. ..blessings for her healthyand wealthy life ahead.
> Sweet83


Oh yeah sweets..
Shez perfectly fine.. Happy healthy..
Thanks for ur wishes...

Everyday she calls her dad and says papa we are coming veryy soon,.

It gives us so muchhh boost of hope...


----------



## sweet83

saras712 said:


> Scientist should do some research to invent some technology that girls can get pregyreggers:reggers:reggers: via wifi and blue tooth.That will be blessing to all the long distance relation ship people like us.:roll::roll::roll::roll:
> 
> reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:
> 
> Week


Hi saras
noone prefer to avail such kind of technology as I guess...if its for me I completely denied
Sweet83


----------



## saras712

sweet83 said:


> Hi saras
> noone prefer to avail such kind of technology as I guess...if its for me I completely denied
> Sweet83


I knw its not possible. .....and not good in terms of feelings. ...one of my friend was laughing at his situation and said suppose this is possible. ...so it remind me that.


----------



## Amaanisingh

Only kunrit and anil are active...

Please if others in d list are not responding 
Mark them inactive...


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Only kunrit and anil are active...
> 
> Please if others in d list are not responding
> Mark them inactive...



Hey!

I'm just gonna wait for a little longer and see if anyone replies to our messages.

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## kunrit

New day new hope... 

So close yet so far...May God be mericful ray2:


----------



## ruchimadan

kunrit said:


> New day new hope...
> 
> So close yet so far...May God be mericful ray2:


All the best to all ppl in the forum who r waiting fr their visa grants. I wish they all get blessed soon.

Dear becky, Amaani, sweet83, saras, kunrit, I wish u all get lucky soon. Wish u all best of luck.....
Take care!!!
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## sweet83

ruchimadan said:


> All the best to all ppl in the forum who r waiting fr their visa grants. I wish they all get blessed soon.
> 
> Dear becky, Amaani, sweet83, saras, kunrit, I wish u all get lucky soon. Wish u all best of luck.....
> Take care!!!
> Regards
> Ruchi Madan


Hi ruchi 
thank you so much for ur kind wishes. .wish you for your happy and safe journey  hmmmm I am resetting melbourne too
Sweet83


----------



## anil2k6

We got our visa this morning... Thank you everyone.
I hope you all get yours at the earliest... God bless!!!


----------



## Amaanisingh

anil2k6 said:


> We got our visa this morning... Thank you everyone.
> I hope you all get yours at the earliest... God bless!!!


Greatttt ....congratulationsss 


What a great start for new day...


----------



## ruchimadan

anil2k6 said:


> We got our visa this morning... Thank you everyone.
> I hope you all get yours at the earliest... God bless!!!


Congratulations anil. U started the day on good note. I wish all others get lucky like u soon. Have a happy married life ahead take care...
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## ruchimadan

sweet83 said:


> Hi ruchi
> thank you so much for ur kind wishes. .wish you for your happy and safe journey  hmmmm I am resetting melbourne too
> Sweet83


Great sweet83 wish to c u there. Hope u get ur visa soon then u n me will catch up fr lunch or dinner wid our hubby's.....wish u luck dear! !!
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## kunrit

anil2k6 said:


> We got our visa this morning... Thank you everyone.
> I hope you all get yours at the earliest... God bless!!!


Thats great news to start the day Anil 

Forum, I think Badshah & Andrea D'mello are inactive and also that they must have got their visas by now.


----------



## saras712

anil2k6 said:


> We got our visa this morning... Thank you everyone.
> I hope you all get yours at the earliest... God bless!!!


Congrets Anil2k6...have a happy married life ahead.lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## saras712

*Hypothesis of no of days in queue reduction look like working. Visa can be granted anytime after 185 days....from lodgement.*

*Dan85
Anu
Badshah
Rajesh
Roshana
Leo
Andria D'mello 

If you guys/girls around please say something.

Kunrit....dont worry my friend..your turn is comming soon....*
:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## kunrit

saras712 said:


> *Hypothesis of no of days in queue reduction look like working. Visa can be granted anytime after 185 days....from lodgement.*
> 
> *Dan85
> Anu
> Badshah
> Rajesh
> Roshana
> Leo
> Andria D'mello
> 
> If you guys/girls around please say something.
> 
> Kunrit....dont worry my friend..your turn is comming soon....*
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


Wish what you say is true mate..my wife is on her way to India to spend new years with me....just desparatly waiting for the good news.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



anil2k6 said:


> We got our visa this morning... Thank you everyone.
> I hope you all get yours at the earliest... God bless!!!


*lane: Congratulations anil2k6... wish you a happy married life... :cheer2:
*


----------



## sweet83

ruchimadan said:


> Great sweet83 wish to c u there. Hope u get ur visa soon then u n me will catch up fr lunch or dinner wid our hubby's.....wish u luck dear! !!
> Regards
> Ruchi Madan


Hey ruchi
why not ...its my pleasure to meet you in personal. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

anil2k6 said:


> We got our visa this morning... Thank you everyone.
> I hope you all get yours at the earliest... God bless!!!


Hi anil
congratulations to you. .have fun ahead
Regards
sweet83


----------



## cute1987

kunrit said:


> Wish what you say is true mate..my wife is on her way to India to spend new years with me....just desparatly waiting for the good news.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


*Kunrit! I was thinking you are a girl… anyhow don't worry... soon you are getting ur Visa Grant mate... *
-


----------



## kunrit

cute1987 said:


> *Kunrit! I was thinking you are a girl… anyhow don't worry... soon you are getting ur Visa Grant mate... *
> -


Haa...haa...Not exactly cute... Both of us keep posting using this same id.


----------



## cute1987

*My last List as on 18 Dec 2013*

_*SS Users may get Visa Grant before Xmas *_

_*Active Users*
*01*. *Andria D'mello*. -------------------- *(078)*
*02*. *Kunrit (DOL 22.04.2013).* -------- *(070)*
*03*. *Jan14* ------------------------------- *(062)*
*04*. *Petpeeves (DOL 22.11.2012)* --- *(022)*

*Inactive Users*
*01*. *Rajesh*. ----------------------------- *(106)*
*02*. *Badshah*. --------------------------- *(082)*
*03*. *Anu*. --------------------------------- *(070)*_

* Wish you Good Luck for an early Visa Grant  *​


----------



## jan14

Hi Cute...

Thanks for the updated list.... seeing my username in the list gives a lot of hope..
Thanks once again

Jan14


----------



## kunrit

cute1987 said:


> _*SS Users may get Visa Grant before Xmas *_
> 
> _*Active Users*
> *01*. *Andria D'mello*. -------------------- *(078)*
> *02*. *Kunrit (DOL 22.04.2013).* -------- *(070)*
> *03*. *Jan14* ------------------------------- *(062)*
> *04*. *Petpeeves (DOL 22.11.2012)* --- *(022)*
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> *01*. *Rajesh*. ----------------------------- *(106)*
> *02*. *Badshah*. --------------------------- *(082)*
> *03*. *Anu*. --------------------------------- *(070)*_
> 
> * Wish you Good Luck for an early Visa Grant  *​


Thanks for all your good work cute!! Hope and pray your predictions come true. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Have been franatically checking my mailbox since morning waiting for the golden mail. :clock:


----------



## Becky26

ruchimadan said:


> All the best to all ppl in the forum who r waiting fr their visa grants. I wish they all get blessed soon.
> 
> Dear becky, Amaani, sweet83, saras, kunrit, I wish u all get lucky soon. Wish u all best of luck.....
> Take care!!!
> Regards
> Ruchi Madan




Hey ruchi!

Thank you for your kind wishes, hope you have a wonderful time in Australia.

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

anil2k6 said:


> We got our visa this morning... Thank you everyone.
> I hope you all get yours at the earliest... God bless!!!



Many many Congratulations to you!!!!
Have a wonderful life ahead.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: 


Wish you a very Merry Christmas and a wnderful New Year 2014.
:tree::tree::tree::tree: :xmascandle::xmascandle::xmascandle::xmascandle:


Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*AHC Call*

Hey guys!!

It's been a great week. So many grants, so many re-unions, so much excitment during the past 2 and a half weeks of December. AHC seems to be cleraing the backlog of applications and that is Brilliant!!! :typing::typing:

Just wanted to ask you guys if anyone knows what AHC could mean by this:-

So I called the High Commission after waiting for another week for CO allotment. Spoke to another operator; I told him my whole situation and he said that my file is waiting for a CO to be alloted (which I already knew and was the reason why I was calling them.....duh).
Then he said that my file is under processing and that I will be getting my visa within the time frame.

To that I asked him, how my file was under processing if I didn't have a CO in the first place. He said that the approval doesn't depend on when the CO gets alloted. Co can be alloted in 2 months or 8 months, it doesn't matter.

If anyone has had this kind of conversation with the AHC, please help!
I'm so confused 
Any tip or advice will be highly appreciated.
Thanks so much for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> It's been a great week. So many grants, so many re-unions, so much excitment during the past 2 and a half weeks of December. AHC seems to be cleraing the backlog of applications and that is Brilliant!!! :typing::typing:
> 
> Just wanted to ask you guys if anyone knows what AHC could mean by this:-
> 
> So I called the High Commission after waiting for another week for CO allotment. Spoke to another operator; I told him my whole situation and he said that my file is waiting for a CO to be alloted (which I already knew and was the reason why I was calling them.....duh).
> Then he said that my file is under processing and that I will be getting my visa within the time frame.
> 
> To that I asked him, how my file was under processing if I didn't have a CO in the first place. He said that the approval doesn't depend on when the CO gets alloted. Co can be alloted in 2 months or 8 months, it doesn't matter.
> 
> If anyone has had this kind of conversation with the AHC, please help!
> I'm so confused
> Any tip or advice will be highly appreciated.
> Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Hey becky that's a great thou confusing news...
But atleast you got an answer..

And i never heard about this.. 
But yes i noticed in ss of 2012 applicants that some applicants are granted visa withot any co or additinal documents..

There can be two things..
1. Maybe they din't uploaded their details
2. Maybe they have same case like you..


All i can help..
Try to contact them through forum if u can to clear this out...

All d best..


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey becky that's a great thou confusing news...
> But atleast you got an answer..
> 
> And i never heard about this..
> But yes i noticed in ss of 2012 applicants that some applicants are granted visa withot any co or additinal documents..
> 
> There can be two things..
> 1. Maybe they din't uploaded their details
> 2. Maybe they have same case like you..
> 
> 
> All i can help..
> Try to contact them through forum if u can to clear this out...
> 
> All d best..


Hey girl!!

How are you? How's things going with you?

You think it's good news:typing::typing: :confused2::confused2:
LOL I can't even celebrate because the answer AHC has given me is so confusing that anything could be possible. 
AHC never let 's their customers live in peace, that's for sure.

They gave me this confusing answer and left me to brain storm what must be happening with my file. So I can't stop thinking about it. I just want one email from AHC. They have proved to be utterly hopeless and incompetent in their jobs.
Anyways, I do feel a little better from who you think might be happening, Amaani.


Thanks a lot Amaani! God Bless You!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Guest

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> It's been a great week. So many grants, so many re-unions, so much excitment during the past 2 and a half weeks of December. AHC seems to be cleraing the backlog of applications and that is Brilliant!!! :typing::typing:
> 
> Just wanted to ask you guys if anyone knows what AHC could mean by this:-
> 
> So I called the High Commission after waiting for another week for CO allotment. Spoke to another operator; I told him my whole situation and he said that my file is waiting for a CO to be alloted (which I already knew and was the reason why I was calling them.....duh).
> Then he said that my file is under processing and that I will be getting my visa within the time frame.
> 
> To that I asked him, how my file was under processing if I didn't have a CO in the first place. He said that the approval doesn't depend on when the CO gets alloted. Co can be alloted in 2 months or 8 months, it doesn't matter.
> 
> If anyone has had this kind of conversation with the AHC, please help!
> I'm so confused
> Any tip or advice will be highly appreciated.
> Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


 Makes perfect sense. The service standards are based on when you lodge your visa and they take the money for it, not CO allocation or queuing. 

You could get a CO day after lodging who assesses the application as meeting requirements in 1 week. The application wont be granted though until it reaches the top of the queue. 

Or like you no CO for a long time but when you get one you will spend less time in the queue after assessment because you have already been waiting.


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> 
> *SNIPPED BY MODERATOR DUE TO TEXT SPEECH*
> 
> sweet83



Hey sweet!!

How are you hun? 
You and your husband and right, AHC has changed the processing method since July 2013. Which I don't know if is a good thing or a bad thing.
So far I have not experienced anything good about this new method. It has only caused my husband and me more pain, anxiety and stress.

Prior to this new method at least we would've been able to predict when we were going to get our approvals, if not accurate, we would have had a rough idea. According to the changed methods all I know is that my visa will be granted in the coming 7 months time (as it's going to be 5 months for me since DOL on Dec 22nd, 2013).

AHC has proved to provide the worst customer service ever.
Do you guys have an agent?

Good Luck to you sweet!! Don't worry you'll hear something good soon 
Christmas will bring happy news for us and our husbands. We need more faith and a lot more prayers.
We are in the same boat, you have my virtual shoulder to cry on...haha

Take Care, and thanks again for your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> Makes perfect sense. The service standards are based on when you lodge your visa and they take the money for it, not CO allocation or queuing.
> 
> You could get a CO day after lodging who assesses the application as meeting requirements in 1 week. The application wont be granted though until it reaches the top of the queue.
> 
> Or like you no CO for a long time but when you get one you will spend less time in the queue after assessment because you have already been waiting.



Thanks for your reply shel. 

What is confusing me is won't the CO (when one gets assigned) take 3-4 months to assess the file before he/she passes it on to a SCO? And then the SCO will take another 3 or so months to finish his/her final assessment before they approve the visa?

And if I don't have a CO then who is processing my file? Cause apparently my file is being processed according to the AHC operator :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

Thanks again,
Becky


----------



## prisuda

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> It's been a great week. So many grants, so many re-unions, so much excitment during the past 2 and a half weeks of December. AHC seems to be cleraing the backlog of applications and that is Brilliant!!! :typing::typing:
> 
> Just wanted to ask you guys if anyone knows what AHC could mean by this:-
> 
> So I called the High Commission after waiting for another week for CO allotment. Spoke to another operator; I told him my whole situation and he said that my file is waiting for a CO to be alloted (which I already knew and was the reason why I was calling them.....duh).
> Then he said that my file is under processing and that I will be getting my visa within the time frame.
> 
> To that I asked him, how my file was under processing if I didn't have a CO in the first place. He said that the approval doesn't depend on when the CO gets alloted. Co can be alloted in 2 months or 8 months, it doesn't matter.
> 
> If anyone has had this kind of conversation with the AHC, please help!
> I'm so confused
> Any tip or advice will be highly appreciated.
> Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,
I know my visa was different than yours but I can say this for sure, when I applied for my visa 100, usually some CO is allocated and they send you the mail stating that you have to apply for the second stage of the visa, thats how it usually works, but with cases like mine, where I forgot to notify the address change and hence missing my communication, I was not allocated any CO , nor did I get any mails. I filed the application myself and I heard nothing, and when my VEVO page wouldnt open , I got to know that my visa was granted 2 days before I opened that page... That was super quick ! So, all I am trying to say is, CO helps to check if they have the adequate info for your visa or not. When they have it, there is no need to communicate, that is what everybody tries to say to us when we file the visas, (but we are eager to know the status) .... so dont fret, (I know its easier said than done  ) :focus: , there is no need to worry, your case will be handled and you will get a good news soon ! 
Hope this helps..
Priya


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for your reply shel.
> 
> What is confusing me is won't the CO (when one gets assigned) take 3-4 months to assess the file before he/she passes it on to a SCO? And then the SCO will take another 3 or so months to finish his/her final assessment before they approve the visa?
> 
> And if I don't have a CO then who is processing my file? Cause apparently my file is being processed according to the AHC operator :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> Thanks again,
> Becky


Hey becky
perfect ...exactly the same query I have ...I told you right in my one of previous post..
Regards


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Hey sweet!!
> 
> How are you hun?
> You and your husband and right, AHC has changed the processing method since July 2013. Which I don't know if is a good thing or a bad thing.
> So far I have not experienced anything good about this new method. It has only caused my husband and me more pain, anxiety and stress.
> 
> Prior to this new method at least we would've been able to predict when we were going to get our approvals, if not accurate, we would have had a rough idea. According to the changed methods all I know is that my visa will be granted in the coming 7 months time (as it's going to be 5 months for me since DOL on Dec 22nd, 2013).
> 
> AHC has proved to provide the worst customer service ever.
> Do you guys have an agent?
> 
> Good Luck to you sweet!! Don't worry you'll hear something good soon
> Christmas will bring happy news for us and our husbands. We need more faith and a lot more prayers.
> We are in the same boat, you have my virtual shoulder to cry on...haha
> 
> Take Care, and thanks again for your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey 
my cutie I doing good. We will get our visa in perfect time frame which is 8 months might be befoure and yes registered agent handling my file  but it's worthy I have dought on that simply launch on this situation nothing else
Do you have any idea why they deleted my post? best of knowledge I didn't do anything wrong. Huhh
regards 
sweet83


----------



## ruchimadan

sweet83 said:


> Hey
> my cutie I doing good. We will get our visa in perfect time frame which is 8 months might be befoure and yes registered agent handling my file  but it's worthy I have dought on that simply launch on this situation nothing else
> Do you have any idea why they deleted my post? best of knowledge I didn't do anything wrong. Huhh
> regards
> sweet83


All the best to all the forum ppl.I wish some gud news coming on the way today. I wish lot of ppl get lucky today....
Dear becky, Amaani, sweet83, kunrit n saras wish u all luck n speedy grant.
God bless u all.
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## sree-raj

Relax Becky,

Your case is different to most of us on the forum. You got a request for medicals in just a few days unlike over 100 days for most of us.

In the same way, I strongly believe you will get an email that you file is queued for final decision in the early new year if not before this year completes.

Just stay positive about the new year and I am sure you would be surprised when you know who your CO is in the same email which says your file is queued or almost there to be queued. Now, the average processing time is 8 months as per my previous discussion with my CO.

Alternatively, you can try one other option.

Call the AHC number and ask them that you are planning for a tourist visa in early or mid Jan. So, if they require any documents, please ask before you go. Also tell them you have been postponing your visit just to ensure you provide any more documents before you travel. That might make them provide you a quick response. Mind you, you will just be telling them you are planning a visit on tourist visa. You need not apply.

Cheers, 




Becky26 said:


> Thanks for your reply shel.
> 
> What is confusing me is won't the CO (when one gets assigned) take 3-4 months to assess the file before he/she passes it on to a SCO? And then the SCO will take another 3 or so months to finish his/her final assessment before they approve the visa?
> 
> And if I don't have a CO then who is processing my file? Cause apparently my file is being processed according to the AHC operator :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> Thanks again,
> Becky


----------



## Guest

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for your reply shel.
> 
> What is confusing me is won't the CO (when one gets assigned) take 3-4 months to assess the file before he/she passes it on to a SCO? And then the SCO will take another 3 or so months to finish his/her final assessment before they approve the visa?
> 
> And if I don't have a CO then who is processing my file? Cause apparently my file is being processed according to the AHC operator :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> Thanks again,
> Becky



Yes but cases do not have to sit on co or sco desk for months before grant. A straightforward application can be decided in days and DIBP service standards to grant are not based on time from co allocation, time from sco allocation or time in queue. The time starts from the day you lodge your visa, everything else that some assume must happen before grant. Such as x number of days in the queue or with a co are not true and not relevant.

Every application is individual and different just as we are. With a max of 12 months from lodgement being the aim for everyone.


----------



## saras712

Dry Dry and Dryday today


----------



## Amaanisingh

If they free then they should give visas to june july..;(


----------



## Becky26

prisuda said:


> Hey Becky,
> I know my visa was different than yours but I can say this for sure, when I applied for my visa 100, usually some CO is allocated and they send you the mail stating that you have to apply for the second stage of the visa, thats how it usually works, but with cases like mine, where I forgot to notify the address change and hence missing my communication, I was not allocated any CO , nor did I get any mails. I filed the application myself and I heard nothing, and when my VEVO page wouldnt open , I got to know that my visa was granted 2 days before I opened that page... That was super quick ! So, all I am trying to say is, CO helps to check if they have the adequate info for your visa or not. When they have it, there is no need to communicate, that is what everybody tries to say to us when we file the visas, (but we are eager to know the status) .... so dont fret, (I know its easier said than done  ) :focus: , there is no need to worry, your case will be handled and you will get a good news soon !
> Hope this helps..
> Priya


Hey Priya!!

Thanks for your reply. How are you? 
I hope all of our wishes come true very soon. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey
> my cutie I doing good. We will get our visa in perfect time frame which is 8 months might be befoure and yes registered agent handling my file  but it's worthy I have dought on that simply launch on this situation nothing else
> Do you have any idea why they deleted my post? best of knowledge I didn't do anything wrong. Huhh
> regards
> sweet83




Hey sweet!!!!

How are you??
My husband and I are thinking of hiring an agent for my 2nd stage visa. Because I am so over stressing and and freaking out over little things.

Yeah, unfortunately your post was deleted by shel (Moderator)- "_*SNIPPED BY MODERATOR DUE TO TEXT SPEECH*_
You didn't do or say anything wrong, the "Text Speech" is not allowed to be written on the forum.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Our prayers will be answered very soon.

Good Luck! 
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sree-raj said:


> Relax Becky,
> 
> Your case is different to most of us on the forum. You got a request for medicals in just a few days unlike over 100 days for most of us.
> 
> In the same way, I strongly believe you will get an email that you file is queued for final decision in the early new year if not before this year completes.
> 
> Just stay positive about the new year and I am sure you would be surprised when you know who your CO is in the same email which says your file is queued or almost there to be queued. Now, the average processing time is 8 months as per my previous discussion with my CO.
> 
> Alternatively, you can try one other option.
> 
> Call the AHC number and ask them that you are planning for a tourist visa in early or mid Jan. So, if they require any documents, please ask before you go. Also tell them you have been postponing your visit just to ensure you provide any more documents before you travel. That might make them provide you a quick response. Mind you, you will just be telling them you are planning a visit on tourist visa. You need not apply.
> 
> Cheers,



Hey sree-raj,

Thanks a lot for your reply. 
Your CO told you that the processing tiime is 8 months? 

Your idea of Plan B is great!!! That way I can get a more appropriate answer from them and quickly as well. I will wait untill after Christmas cause there might not be a lot of COs working at the moment. 
If I don't hear anything from AHC by first week of January 2014, that's when I'll use your trick.

Thanks once again for your help. I like your idea. Hopefully it gets me the information I'm after.

Many Thanks
Becky


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> Yes but cases do not have to sit on co or sco desk for months before grant. A straightforward application can be decided in days and DIBP service standards to grant are not based on time from co allocation, time from sco allocation or time in queue. The time starts from the day you lodge your visa, everything else that some assume must happen before grant. Such as x number of days in the queue or with a co are not true and not relevant.
> 
> Every application is individual and different just as we are. With a max of 12 months from lodgement being the aim for everyone.



Hey shel!

Thanks for your reply. It's a relief to know that straight forward applications can be processed in days. Hoping for the best.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roshana

hlo respected oll,
can u please help me out that when i'll get my viza...huhu


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> hlo respected oll,
> can u please help me out that when i'll get my viza...huhu


Hey Roshana,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 

Do you know if or when your file was sent for final assessement? As per the latest trend, applicants are getting approved between 70-80 days after their file are submitted for final decision (Date of Queue- DOQ).

You can browse through the SpreadSheet by clicking this link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
You'll be able to see the trend very clearly on the SS.

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. We will try to help you as much as we can.
Good Luck with your visa processing


Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roshana

hlo senior,
Thank you for your reply..till this date i don't know that my file is on queue or nt...2 weeks ago when i emailed my c.o, she told me that average time frame of spouse viza is 12 months ononly and you can apply for your tourist viza if you want...so m confuse whether my file is on queue or not...how can i know about my file is on queue or nt???


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> hlo senior,
> Thank you for your reply..till this date i don't know that my file is on queue or nt...2 weeks ago when i emailed my c.o, she told me that average time frame of spouse viza is 12 months ononly and you can apply for your tourist viza if you want...so m confuse whether my file is on queue or not...how can i know about my file is on queue or nt???



Hi Roshana,

That's the default response AHC employees are programmed to give all the applicants. Don't worry about that too much. Average processing time for AHC New Delhi is 8-11 months. 
I'm not too sure about how long it will take for your CO to forward your file for final decision. Sometimes they don't inform the applicants and directly approve the visa. Has your CO received the additional documents she requested for?

There is another applicant on this thread named "Leo".
He is in a similar situation. After he applied for the visa in May, he was never contacted when his file was assigned a CO. Then after waiting for quite a few months, when he contacted AHC, they refused to tell him who his CO was and when his file was forwared for final decision.

So have patience and wait for a little longer. As per SS almost all of May applicants have had their visas approved. There are only 6 applicants waiting.
Don't worry, good new is just around the corner for you.

_Seniors please share what you think._

Hope this helps. Good Luck and keep praying.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roshana

hlo senior,
Thanks again for ur concern...well, yes she has already received my additional documents and when i track my passport status via vfs then it only provide the information that it is on under process...


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> hlo senior,
> Thanks again for ur concern...well, yes she has already received my additional documents and when i track my passport status via vfs then it only provide the information that it is on under process...


No worries! 
Yeah that's what mine says as well. AHC does not update what stage of processing your file is upto, that's what makes things more difficult and stressful.

Good Luck! Keep us posted when you hear anything from AHC.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

Hello all, i am new to this form i have applied visa under subclass 309 on 2 dec and was told by agent i will get application number in 15 days but there is no news from this side. any one have an idea in how many days it should be with us.

secondly i have applied for visitor visa on 15 dec in how many days we could expect answer in this visa type. both are applied from india. please answer it will be much appreciated.

thanks
mithi
mithi


----------



## petpeeves

Hi all,
I have been a bit busy this past week but the good news is I finally got a call from my visa officer after complaining to DIAC and pointing out it hs been a year, it was a second interview with the case office r who assured that I wl get my visa at theearliest hopefully in jan.or earlier. Im soo glad... it almost makes me forget the earlier trauma,
Wishing everyone a merry Christmas. 
Best luck for visas


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> Hello all, i am new to this form i have applied visa under subclass 309 on 2 dec and was told by agent i will get application number in 15 days but there is no news from this side. any one have an idea in how many days it should be with us.
> 
> secondly i have applied for visitor visa on 15 dec in how many days we could expect answer in this visa type. both are applied from india. please answer it will be much appreciated.
> 
> thanks
> mithi
> mithi


Hey mithi,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can update them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission work.
You can fill in the form in the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Here are the answers to your questions:-
1. any one have an idea in how many days it should be with us
Ans- If you have a look at the SS, all the applicants who have applied on and after July 2013, the time frame in which the CO has been assigned differes quite a lot. As per AHC, the current CO allotment time frame is 18 weeks from DOL (Date of Ledgement).

2. secondly i have applied for visitor visa on 15 dec in how many days we could expect answer in this visa type.
Ans- As per AHC, Visitor Visa processing time is 15 working days.
Below mentioned link tells you the visa processing time frame:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. We will try to help you as much as we can.
Good Luck with your visa processing

*Please Note:- All these are mere predictions from the study of SS. There has been changes in how AHC processes visas and so there could be changes in the predictions depending on the current trend.
*

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

petpeeves said:


> Hi all,
> I have been a bit busy this past week but the good news is I finally got a call from my visa officer after complaining to DIAC and pointing out it hs been a year, it was a second interview with the case office r who assured that I wl get my visa at theearliest hopefully in jan.or earlier. Im soo glad... it almost makes me forget the earlier trauma,
> Wishing everyone a merry Christmas.
> Best luck for visas




OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!! Yippieeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
This is almost good news for you, petpeeves :dance::dance::dance::dance:

How was the interview? What did your CO say was the reason for sooooo much delay in getting the Visa?

I'm so happy for you. Good Luck to you, keep praying. Hope Santa gets you your visa this Christmas :bump2::bump2::bump2:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## petpeeves

Thanx so mch Becky,
I dint ask about why there was a delay I was more interested in how mch longer it wld take to get the visa,
The second interview was identical to the first lots of the same questions were asked with differently worded questions, 
And I got a chance to ask about what stage was my visa at?
And when can I expect it
They didn't give a definite date but my CO said it would be at the earliest and wen I reminded him about the upcomong vacations he said he wld try to wrap it up before he goes on vacation and I wl b in australia in January, so I am hoping to get my visa soon.
)


----------



## Becky26

petpeeves said:


> Thanx so mch Becky,
> I dint ask about why there was a delay I was more interested in how mch longer it wld take to get the visa,
> The second interview was identical to the first lots of the same questions were asked with differently worded questions,
> And I got a chance to ask about what stage was my visa at?
> And when can I expect it
> They didn't give a definite date but my CO said it would be at the earliest and wen I reminded him about the upcomong vacations he said he wld try to wrap it up before he goes on vacation and I wl b in australia in January, so I am hoping to get my visa soon.
> )



That's Awesome!!!!!! Your count down has begun 
Better get packing and SHOPPING....hahahaha! Not long till you get your visa.

Congrats on such a good news, you deserve it. God Bless You!

Becky


----------



## mithi1988

Hiya becky 

Dear i was concerned about lodgement reciept or something like this as agent told me u will get in 12 days to confirm they have recieved my file or not. I am not sure but the specific name is. Anyways thanks becky for your quick response..........

Kind Regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> Thanks becky for your quick response..........


No worries! 

I have added you details in the SS.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> Hiya becky
> 
> Dear i was concerned about lodgement reciept or something like this as agent told me u will get in 12 days to confirm they have recieved my file or not. I am not sure but the specific name is. Anyways thanks becky for your quick response..........
> 
> Kind Regards,
> mithi


Do you mean Acknowlegdement letter fom AHC?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

Come on AHC...its friday...You guys have to compensate yesterday's dryness:tea::tea::tea::tea::tea:


----------



## sree-raj

roshana said:


> hlo senior,
> Thank you for your reply..till this date i don't know that my file is on queue or nt...2 weeks ago when i emailed my c.o, she told me that average time frame of spouse viza is 12 months ononly and you can apply for your tourist viza if you want...so m confuse whether my file is on queue or not...how can i know about my file is on queue or nt???


Hi Roshana,

I understand how you feel. But if I have to trust one person in AHC, thats your CO.

If she hasnt sent you any email saying your file is placed in the queue, then it probably isnt yet. Take her advice and apply for a tourist visa if you want to. Your case might be similar to a lot of other guys where your medicals require a manual clearing. In such cases, the CO will not have any information. She will be in similar case as you. She will have to wait for the medicals to be cleared. 

I hope that clarifies your question.


----------



## sree-raj

mithi1988 said:


> Hello all, i am new to this form i have applied visa under subclass 309 on 2 dec and was told by agent i will get application number in 15 days but there is no news from this side. any one have an idea in how many days it should be with us.
> 
> secondly i have applied for visitor visa on 15 dec in how many days we could expect answer in this visa type. both are applied from india. please answer it will be much appreciated.
> 
> thanks
> mithi
> mithi




Hi Mithi,

!) It is not uncommon to not get an acknowledgement upon delivary at AHC. It is just few days for you. Do not sweat out on that. Many of us had to wait for 13 weeks before we got any sort of commitment. My suggestion is forget what the agent says. Agents more often than not try to keep you in the dark and talk as if they know all or they can play with in the rules. This is AHC we are talking about 

2) Toruist visa, can take any time between 1 day to 2 weeks. You will get a call very soon and will be asked questions about how long do you want to go, whats the reason etc. all basic questions. Nothing too hard. Just be truthful and keep it simple.

I suggest you ask the tourist visa CO about the reciept of your partner visa application. They cannot give you right away but atleast they might find out if they are any where reasonable.

Forget about the partner visa until next June atleast. Then you can worry about it. Till then do something constructive.


----------



## roshana

hi sree-raj,
Thanks n i got it...bt what is this manual clearing?? how much time this would take??


----------



## sree-raj

roshana said:


> hi sree-raj,
> Thanks n i got it...bt what is this manual clearing?? how much time this would take??


Hi Roshana,

The normal procedure for the medicals to be cleared is through a software. As we can imagine, the software is set with pre-qualified limits.

Due to the range being to narrow on some parameters, sometimes, the software highlights them as not to be cleared. This does not mean anything wrong with the candidates medicals. These medicals are later sent for specialist inspection. Over the last few months, it has been the specialists in Sydney who inspect them manually and pass through. This is what I mentioned as manual clearning to make it easier for you.

This can take few months depending on the volume of applications that are required to be cleared. I can see you are almost 2 months into submitting your medicals. So, you should hear some time in January, if at all its manual clearing you are waiting for. But saying that, it did take longer than 3 months for few of my friends.

One thing you can do to confirm your medicals are sent for manual clearing is by contacting the hospital where you got your medicals done. Get in touch with them and get a confirmation on the date they forwarded to AHC.


----------



## leonardverma

hi guys, i have been contacted by the co and she asked me to go offshore for further processing after exactly 7 months, 


saras712 said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> I am trying to send you meessage but some reason not showing in my sent message list.
> 
> Leo-220 from DOL
> Rajesh 204 from DOL
> Roshana 217 from DOL
> 
> If you guys around please at least post something that will keep us inform that you guys active otherwise We will mark you guys as inactive member.


----------



## leonardverma

hey roshana, yes we r in the same situation. My co contacted me and asked me about my departure date so she can process my file further 


roshana said:


> hlo senior,
> Thanks again for ur concern...well, yes she has already received my additional documents and when i track my passport status via vfs then it only provide the information that it is on under process...


----------



## sree-raj

leonardverma said:


> hi guys, i have been contacted by the co and she asked me to go offshore for further processing after exactly 7 months,


Leo,

How come you got a tourist visa for 6 months or more? A lot of us applied, and infact I provided all documentation to suit for 12 month tourist visa, yet given only 3 months while we applied for 6 months.

This could be very valuable information for a lot of new people in the forum.

Others,
Nepalgal, got her CO in 4 days, which was like how Becky and others got it too. But how come her file is placed in final queue with in 10 days? Is she under a special case consideration or is she daughter or daughter in law of Nepal Pm . 

Dear Nepalgal,

Can you please throw some light in if possible?


----------



## leonardverma

i was on tourist visa for 3 months last year and this time i applied for 4 months and co gave me 1 year multiple visa but 3 months maximum stay.

and i went offshore with my partner to continue my visa after 2.5 months finished


sree-raj said:


> Leo,
> 
> How come you got a tourist visa for 6 months or more? A lot of us applied, and infact I provided all documentation to suit for 12 month tourist visa, yet given only 3 months while we applied for 6 months.
> 
> This could be very valuable information for a lot of new people in the forum.
> 
> Others,
> Nepalgal, got her CO in 4 days, which was like how Becky and others got it too. But how come her file is placed in final queue with in 10 days? Is she under a special case consideration or is she daughter or daughter in law of Nepal Pm .
> 
> Dear Nepalgal,
> 
> Can you please throw some light in if possible?


----------



## sree-raj

leonardverma said:


> hi sree were u in aus when they contacted u for ur departure date for further processing ?


HI Leo,

My wife was in Australia when she got her medicals done. And there was some hickup with her medicals being cleared mainly due to the confusion and inefficiency of the medibank in Australia.

Later our CO informed us that the file is placed in final Queue. She knew my wife was travelling back soon after that. So, my CO was confident that my wife will be back in India by the time the decision will be taken. My wife was not put under any pressure to leave Australia. However, we tried to extend her stay, which didnt happen.


----------



## leonardverma

thanks for the quick reply. i m travelling to india hoping that co will process my file quickly when i get thre.


sree-raj said:


> HI Leo,
> 
> My wife was in Australia when she got her medicals done. And there was some hickup with her medicals being cleared mainly due to the confusion and inefficiency of the medibank in Australia.
> 
> Later our CO informed us that the file is placed in final Queue. She knew my wife was travelling back soon after that. So, my CO was confident that my wife will be back in India by the time the decision will be taken. My wife was not put under any pressure to leave Australia. However, we tried to extend her stay, which didnt happen.


----------



## sree-raj

leonardverma said:


> thanks for the quick reply. i m travelling to india hoping that co will process my file quickly when i get thre.


Who is your CO?

Can you fill in the details of when you were assigned a CO, what documents were requrested, and all those details? That will help all others to understand whats the process ..


----------



## Becky26

leonardverma said:


> hi guys, i have been contacted by the co and she asked me to go offshore for further processing after exactly 7 months,



Hey Leo,

How are you? We all were wondering what was happeng with your file. So glad to know that finally your CO contacted you. You're a step closer to your grant now.
Hopefully next time your AHC contacts you, your visa will arrive.

Good Luck to you!
Hope you get the good news soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sree-raj said:


> This could be very valuable information for a lot of new people in the forum.
> 
> Others,
> Nepalgal, got her CO in 4 days, which was like how Becky and others got it too. But how come her file is placed in final queue with in 10 days? Is she under a special case consideration or is she daughter or daughter in law of Nepal Pm .
> 
> Dear Nepalgal,
> 
> Can you please throw some light in if possible?



I would love to hear from Nepalgal. File in queue in 10 days. :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: Very lucky I should say.

LOL sree-raj!! If she were the Daughter or Daughter-in-Law of the Nepal's PM, I don't think she would have to wait at all for her visa. If I'm not wrong, that's when a Diplomatic Passport comes in handy...haha

Look forwward to your reply.

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

_shel said:


> Makes perfect sense. The service standards are based on when you lodge your visa and they take the money for it, not CO allocation or queuing.
> 
> You could get a CO day after lodging who assesses the application as meeting requirements in 1 week. The application wont be granted though until it reaches the top of the queue.
> 
> Or like you no CO for a long time but when you get one you will spend less time in the queue after assessment because you have already been waiting.





_shel said:


> Yes but cases do not have to sit on co or sco desk for months before grant. A straightforward application can be decided in days and DIBP service standards to grant are not based on time from co allocation, time from sco allocation or time in queue. The time starts from the day you lodge your visa, everything else that some assume must happen before grant. Such as x number of days in the queue or with a co are not true and not relevant.
> 
> Every application is individual and different just as we are. With a max of 12 months from lodgement being the aim for everyone.


Hey _shel,

I am sorry I don’t agree with your opinion... it is almost crystal clear from the AHC website and SS stat that:

1. File DOQ is relevant for the grant of Stage1_Partner Provisional Residency Visa (subclass 309)...?

File Date of Queue is a date when applicant documents are completed, medicals are cleared and file is ready for taking final decision...

2. File DOL is relevant for the grant of Stage2_Partner Permanent Residency Visa (subclass 100)...?

Any caused delay in the grant of Stage1 subclass 309 Visa never affects the grant of Stage2 Visa (subclass 100)...

We are all here to support, help and boost the morale of each other and not to discourage anyone...

I think your opinion is just opposite to the present working pattern of the AHC...

As a Moderator you can delete/block anyone posting but you can't stop anyone from expressing his views... 

With regards,

cute1987


----------



## Becky26

Heeeeey cute!!!!

How are you? How's the packing going??? 
Do you mind if I ask you how much luggage are you allowed to carry with you. Cabin as well as Checked? Does it make a difference if one books a ticket online or via an agent, as to how much luggage allowance one can get.
Thanks so much for your help.

Hope you are doing well.
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Guest

cute1987 said:


> Hey _shel,
> 
> I am sorry I don’t agree with your opinion... it is almost crystal clear from the AHC website and SS stat that:
> 
> 1. File DOQ is relevant for the grant of Stage1_Partner Provisional Residency Visa (subclass 309)...?
> 
> File Date of Queue is a date when applicant documents are completed, medicals are cleared and file is ready for taking final decision...
> 
> 2. File DOL is relevant for the grant of Stage2_Partner Permanent Residency Visa (subclass 100)...?
> 
> Any caused delay in the grant of Stage1 subclass 309 Visa never affects the grant of Stage2 Visa (subclass 100)...
> 
> We are all here to support, help and boost the morale of each other and not to discourage anyone...
> 
> I think your opinion is just opposite to the present working pattern of the AHC...
> 
> As a Moderator you can delete/block anyone posting but you can't stop anyone from expressing his views...
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987


 My role as moderator is not relevant to this and i will remind you to read and keep to the forum rules. 

The fact that I applied and was granted a spouse visa is relevant. Would you provide the official links where it states all of this you claim is fact instead of perpetuating a myth of what you believe to be true.


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> Heeeeey cute!!!!
> 
> How are you? How's the packing going???
> Do you mind if I ask you how much luggage are you allowed to carry with you. Cabin as well as Checked? Does it make a difference if one books a ticket online or via an agent, as to how much luggage allowance one can get.
> Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


_*Hi Becky,

I am fine and hope that you are fine there… shopping and packing is almost complete…now busy in meeting to close relatives and friends… eagerly waiting for your file queue date intimation posting (I think, you are wrongly waiting for CO allocation)...

I purchased my ticket online for a Cathay Pacific via Hong Kong flight with 40Kg (checked) + 7 Kg (Cabin) luggage for Rs.34107/-… other airlines ticket was with either 20 +7 Kg or 30 Kg +7 Kg luggage…

I sincerely pray to God that my friend Becky fly lane: to Australia before her marriage anniversary... 

With regards, 

Cute1987*_


----------



## mithi1988

hiya becky 

yes do we get acknowledgement letter from AHC?

Regards,
mithi


----------



## mithi1988

Hiya shree- raj

Thanks so much for clearing out my doubts and giving me valuable suggestions.

May god bless u all

Kind Regards,
Mithi


----------



## roshana

hlo leo, 
oh really..n e wae there is nothing to do except waiting...was ur co asked you any other queries regarding your file?? can u tell me whether ur file is on queue or nt?? 
secondly whether ur medical cleared or nt?? do you have any information regarding ur medical clearance??
please kindly reply..waiting for ur reply


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> _*Hi Becky,
> 
> I am fine and hope that you are fine there… shopping and packing is almost complete…now busy in meeting to close relatives and friends… eagerly waiting for your file queue date intimation posting (I think, you are wrongly waiting for CO allocation)...
> 
> I purchased my ticket online for a Cathay Pacific via Hong Kong flight with 40Kg (checked) + 7 Kg (Cabin) luggage for Rs.34107/-… other airlines ticket was with either 20 +7 Kg or 30 Kg +7 Kg luggage…
> 
> I sincerely pray to God that my friend Becky fly lane: to Australia before her marriage anniversary...
> 
> With regards,
> 
> Cute1987*_




Hey,

I'm well, thanks 
Yeah! That's a great deal for that price 

I'm wating for my file to get to final decision as well. Thanks so much for your prayers and wishes, I wish you an amazing time in Australia.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

Its clearly look AHC gone in hibernet mode ....and dont want to grant visa of people after may...They probably saying to all people after may see u next year folk.


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hiya becky
> 
> yes do we get acknowledgement letter from AHC?
> 
> Regards,
> mithi



Hey mithi!

Yes you will get an Acknowledgement Letter as soon as AHC will start processing your file. I got my Acknowledgement Letter 2 days after my DOL. And along with that I was sent the Medical documents which had y "HAP ID". 

SENIORS PLEASE SHARE YOUR ADVICE.

Wait for a little longer as it's only been 15 days since your DOL. Ask your agent why AHC is taking longer than the time he advised AHC was going to take.

Hope this helps.
Good Luck! Keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## petpeeves

Hi everyone,
I had applied for teaching registration in queensland and sent them the required documents, well to my surprise they replied a few of my documents were not certified properly or in indian language and my PCC needs to be redone as its 8 months old, well I did the PCC again n recertified the documents but can anyone giv me a link to teachers forum for primary teaching in australia.
I have soo many questions and noone to ask from.
Any help wld b appreciated, 
No news of visa still having my fingers crossed
And wish you all merry christmas in advance.
Thanks


----------



## cute1987

_shel said:


> My role as moderator is not relevant to this and i will remind you to read and keep to the forum rules.
> 
> The fact that I applied and was granted a spouse visa is relevant. Would you provide the official links where it states all of this you claim is fact instead of perpetuating a myth of what you believe to be true.


I have not broken any of the forum rules... not even a single word of my post was offensive or disgraceful...?

My submissions are true, relevant and are based on the AHC New Delhi website, SS Statistics, subclass 309/100 Visa notifications and UF/309 Visa Entitlement Check Result on VEVO...

Since you are my senior and a moderator; so I can’t argue with you...
-


----------



## Guest

Read your post again, specifically the last lines then read the rules and you will see. 

What you have quoted is not a link to an official site where it states what you claimed in your post! Your own document showing members timelines is not an official government source. You realise only a tiny percentage of all applicants post on this forum. Most have never heard of it. 

You can argue with me. You just can't break the rules  read them!


----------



## zoya13

hey cute remember me ?? well. hi%, coz i m also travelling by same flight...on which date r u flying ? i'm goin on 24th nyt... )


cute1987 said:


> _*Hi Becky,
> 
> I am fine and hope that you are fine there… shopping and packing is almost complete…now busy in meeting to close relatives and friends… eagerly waiting for your file queue date intimation posting (I think, you are wrongly waiting for CO allocation)...
> 
> I purchased my ticket online for a Cathay Pacific via Hong Kong flight with 40Kg (checked) + 7 Kg (Cabin) luggage for Rs.34107/-… other airlines ticket was with either 20 +7 Kg or 30 Kg +7 Kg luggage…
> 
> I sincerely pray to God that my friend Becky fly lane: to Australia before her marriage anniversary...
> 
> With regards,
> 
> Cute1987*_


----------



## cute1987

zoya13 said:


> hey cute remember me ?? well. hi%, coz i m also travelling by same flight...on which date r u flying ? i'm goin on 24th nyt... )



*Hi Zoya,

How I can forget to my forum friend Zoya...?

I'm well, thanks... flying to Sydney on 25th night...

Wish you a safe journey and happy married life at Australia...

With regards,

cute1987*


----------



## detonator1961

Happy diwali, pooghi, manpreet singh anu update from your side. 142 days since my dol n no contact from ahc whatsoever


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> Happy diwali, pooghi, manpreet singh anu update from your side. 142 days since my dol n no contact from ahc whatsoever



Hi detonator,

It has been 152 days since DOL for me. I haven't heard AHC either. I think our best option is to wait until after Christmas and New Year. Cause I was told that many COs and SCOs are are on holidays.

So I don't have any hope of hearing from them until early new year. 
We need to wait longer, good luck to you. Keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vsoni88

*Email Received From Immigration???*

Hi all,
I submitted my application on November 7th. Today I received an email saying 
...
"Acknowledgement of application for a Partner (Provisional) (class UF) (subclass 309) / Partner (Migrant) (class BC) (subclass 100) visa
This letter confirms that your application has been received for processing for the following applicants"
...
"Yours sincerely
Isha BABBAR 
Position Number: 60021055 
Australian High Commission, New Delhi Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
.....

There was more in the email but I thought this would outline it. Is this a case officer being assigned?

Thanks heaps

Vikki


----------



## Becky26

vsoni88 said:


> Hi all,
> I submitted my application on November 7th. Today I received an email saying
> ...
> "Acknowledgement of application for a Partner (Provisional) (class UF) (subclass 309) / Partner (Migrant) (class BC) (subclass 100) visa
> This letter confirms that your application has been received for processing for the following applicants"
> ...
> "Yours sincerely
> Isha BABBAR
> Position Number: 60021055
> Australian High Commission, New Delhi Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
> .....
> 
> There was more in the email but I thought this would outline it. Is this a case officer being assigned?
> 
> Thanks heaps
> 
> Vikki



Hey vsoni!!

How are you??
Yes, this means that AHC has received your partner visa application.
This is word-to-word exact same email I received 2 days after I lodged my application. The name of the person who emailed me was different though.

When did you receive this email?
Unfortunately I'm not too sure if that is your CO who's name is at the bottom. 
This is exactly what happened with me as well. I thought that I had been assigned a CO but when I called AHC on December 10th, 2013 I was told that I don't have a CO and when I asked them who that person was who sent me the Acknowledgment Letter (her name and position no. was there as well) and my medical documents, the operator told me that, she wasn't my CO.
And even if she was, she had left AHC. Either ways I'm screwed.

So it's been 152 days since my DOL and I haven't heard anything from AHC since July 24th, 2013. I had to call them to get update.

SENIORS PELEASE ADVICE!
Good Luck to you! Keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> Hey vsoni!!
> 
> How are you??
> Yes, this means that AHC has received your partner visa application.
> This is word-to-word exact same email I received 2 days after I lodged my application. The name of the person who emailed me was different though.
> 
> When did you receive this email?
> Unfortunately I'm not too sure if that is your CO who's name is at the bottom.
> This is exactly what happened with me as well. I thought that I had been assigned a CO but when I called AHC on December 10th, 2013 I was told that I don't have a CO and when I asked them who that person was who sent me the Acknowledgment Letter (her name and position no. was there as well) and my medical documents, the operator told me that, she wasn't my CO.
> And even if she was, she had left AHC. Either ways I'm screwed.
> 
> So it's been 152 days since my DOL and I haven't heard anything from AHC since July 24th, 2013. I had to call them to get update.
> 
> SENIORS PELEASE ADVICE!
> Good Luck to you! Keep us posted.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,

To ease you, please open the following links:

Visas and Migration Family Migration Oct 3 - Australian High Commission web link says that “Initial assessment of partner applications is commencing 15-16 weeks from the date of lodgement”

CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission web link says that "You will be allocated a visa officer approx. 20-21 weeks after lodgement"

You are an intelligent girl; please tell me which statement of the AHC is true...?

The current CO allocation time is 20-21 weeks (last updated on 11 Nov 2013) and add 1-2 week for CO assessment...

I hope that either in 23rd week (161 days) or in the start of 24th week you will get an email from ur CO that “Your documents are complete, medicals are cleared and so I have queued you file for final decision”. I also hope that in the last week of Feb or first week of March, 2014, you will get ur Visa Grant...

Keep faith in the God… and God always helps us...!!!

With regards,
Cute1987


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> To ease you, please open the following links:
> 
> Visas and Migration Family Migration Oct 3 - Australian High Commission web link says that “Initial assessment of partner applications is commencing 15-16 weeks from the date of lodgement”
> 
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission web link says that "You will be allocated a visa officer approx. 20-21 weeks after lodgement"
> 
> You are an intelligent girl; please tell me which statement of the AHC is true...?
> 
> The current CO allocation time is 20-21 weeks (last updated on 11 Nov 2013) and add 1-2 week for CO assessment...
> 
> I hope that either in 23rd week (161 days) or in the start of 24th week you will get an email from ur CO that “Your documents are complete, medicals are cleared and so I have queued you file for final decision”. I also hope that in the last week of Feb or first week of March, 2014, you will get ur Visa Grant...
> 
> Keep faith in the God… and God always helps us...!!!
> 
> With regards,
> Cute1987



Hi cute!!

OH MY GOD!!! Thank you so much for sending me these links. I had no idea that the info on the website was updated. So I really hope that the coming week will bring some good news. 
I hope the CO allocation time stops increasing cause it seems like the closer my DOL gets to the time of CO allocation, AHC keeps increasing the time frame and that is just crap.
The link doesn't mention the date it was updated.

This is the fourth time AHC has increaded the no. of weeks between CO allocation. First, it was 10-12 weeks (when I applied in July), then, 12-16 weeks, then 16-18 weeks and now it has gone up to 20-21 weeks :smash::smash::smash::smash:

When I applied the CO allocation time was 10-12 weeks.
How is this fair that applicants have to suffer because of the incompetencies and inability of AHC workers to process visas if not faster then atleast in the time frame they gave to the applicants :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

Anyways,
Good Luck to all those who are waiting.

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> Hi cute!!
> 
> OH MY GOD!!! Thank you so much for sending me these links. I had no idea that the info on the website was updated. So I really hope that the coming week will bring some good news.
> I hope the CO allocation time stops increasing cause it seems like the closer my DOL gets to the time of CO allocation, AHC keeps increasing the time frame and that is just crap.
> The link doesn't mention the date it was updated.
> 
> This is the fourth time AHC has increaded the no. of weeks between CO allocation. First, it was 10-12 weeks (when I applied in July), then, 12-16 weeks, then 16-18 weeks and now it has gone up to 20-21 weeks :smash::smash::smash::smash:
> 
> When I applied the CO allocation time was 10-12 weeks.
> How is this fair that applicants have to suffer because of the incompetencies and inability of AHC workers to process visas if not faster then atleast in the time frame they gave to the applicants :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> Anyways,
> Good Luck to all those who are waiting.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Becky



Becky, I sent you these links for just to update and pacify you... don't be sad... be cool... shortly you will get a favorable reply from the AHC...
-


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey all ..
Quite dry week it was..

Just two more working days.. Which i think will also be dry..
I think all must have took leave..
Have to wait till 2nd week of jan...
Too hard it will be;(


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> Hi cute!!
> --
> The link doesn't mention the date it was updated.
> --
> Many Thanks,
> Becky



Becky, please see/read the links again for its updating dates...

First link _"Visas and Migration Family Migration *Oct 3* - Australian High Commission"

Second link _ open page and see under the left hand side of citizenship table for ***Last updated on 11 November 2013

Note: Initial assessment of Partner Visa Applications commencing *was* 10-12 weeks in July, 12-14 weeks in Aug/Sept, 15-16 weeks in Oct and *is* 21-22 weeks w.e.f. 11 Nov from the date of lodgement.
-


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> Becky, please see/read the links again for its updating dates...
> 
> First link _"Visas and Migration Family Migration *Oct 3* - Australian High Commission"
> 
> Second link _ open page and see under the left hand side of citizenship table for ***Last updated on 11 November 2013
> 
> Note: Initial assessment of Partner Visa Applications commencing *was* 10-12 weeks in July, 12-14 weeks in Aug/Sept, 15-16 weeks in Oct and *is* 21-22 weeks w.e.f. 11 Nov from the date of lodgement.
> -



Thank You! :typing::typing:


----------



## Becky26

Hey Everyone!!

Hope everyone is doing well. 2 days left until Christmas and AHC has slowed down the visa approvals. 
I just really hope and pray that Santa brings our visas for us this year. I'm sure that's what all of us want this Christmas; our Husband
:tree::tree:

Dear God please give us our visas!! Good luck to everyone waiting specially during this one a half weeks that are left in this year:santa::santa::santa:
And wish a safe flight to those who are flying to Australia in the coming 2 weeks. Hope you have a wonderful Christmas and a great New Year 2014 :xmascandle::xmascandle::xmascandle: :wreath::wreath::wreath:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## petpeeves

Hi all,
I GOT MY VISA TODAY!!!
Thankyou for all your advice and best wishes
I want to tell the other people waiting for their visas be patient n try to be happily occupied with something, I know how hard it can be to wait b7t since theres nothing in your hands dont fret n worry
I lodged my application on 23rd November n got a grant on 23rd December, so wish u all loads of luck n good wishes
Tc


----------



## Becky26

petpeeves said:


> Hi all,
> I GOT MY VISA TODAY!!!
> Thankyou for all your advice and best wishes
> I want to tell the other people waiting for their visas be patient n try to be happily occupied with something, I know how hard it can be to wait b7t since theres nothing in your hands dont fret n worry
> I lodged my application on 23rd November n got a grant on 23rd December, so wish u all loads of luck n good wishes
> Tc




YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You got it finally!!! Congratulations petpeeves!! Santa brought you your well desereved present. 
You are sooooo lucky my friend, now you can celebrate New Year with your husband 
Hope you have a wonderful time in Australia.
lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2: :whoo::whoo::whoo:

I wish you a Merry Christmas and an eventful New Year 2014.
God Bless you.
:xmascandle::xmascandle::xmascandle: :wreath::wreath::wreath: :tree::tree::tree:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Finally, all the applicants from last year (2012) have received their visas. So exciting!!!
Good Luck to all


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



cute1987 said:


> _*SS Users may get Visa Grant before Xmas *_
> 
> _*Active Users*
> *01*. *Andria D'mello*. -------------------- *(078)*
> *02*. *Kunrit (DOL 22.04.2013).* -------- *(070)*
> *03*. *Jan14* ------------------------------- *(062)*
> *04*. *Petpeeves (DOL 22.11.2012)* --- *(022)*
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> *01*. *Rajesh*. ----------------------------- *(106)*
> *02*. *Badshah*. --------------------------- *(082)*
> *03*. *Anu*. --------------------------------- *(070)*_
> 
> * Wish you Good Luck for an early Visa Grant  *​





petpeeves said:


> Hi all,
> I GOT MY VISA TODAY!!!
> Thankyou for all your advice and best wishes
> I want to tell the other people waiting for their visas be patient n try to be happily occupied with something, I know how hard it can be to wait b7t since theres nothing in your hands dont fret n worry
> I lodged my application on 23rd November n got a grant on 23rd December, so wish u all loads of luck n good wishes
> Tc



lane: *Congratulations Petpeeves... you have won the Visa battle... wish you Merry Christmas and a happy married life at Australia... *:cheer2:
-


----------



## cute1987

-
*Hey Kunrit (75), Leo (??) and Jan14 (67)... keep an eye :ranger: on the Inbox
for your Visa Grant e-mail from the AHC... *​-


----------



## saras712

*Ohh my God....Thats come out of the blue.......Did not expect any visa this week.
Good work AHC...... whoever not on holiday*


----------



## saras712

petpeeves said:


> Hi all,
> I GOT MY VISA TODAY!!!
> Thankyou for all your advice and best wishes
> I want to tell the other people waiting for their visas be patient n try to be happily occupied with something, I know how hard it can be to wait b7t since theres nothing in your hands dont fret n worry
> I lodged my application on 23rd November n got a grant on 23rd December, so wish u all loads of luck n good wishes
> Tc


Many congrets........salute ur patience.......lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Amaanisingh

petpeeves said:


> Hi all,
> I GOT MY VISA TODAY!!!
> Thankyou for all your advice and best wishes
> I want to tell the other people waiting for their visas be patient n try to be happily occupied with something, I know how hard it can be to wait b7t since theres nothing in your hands dont fret n worry
> I lodged my application on 23rd November n got a grant on 23rd December, so wish u all loads of luck n good wishes
> Tc


Great news..

At last it ended with a good news...
Seriously hats off to your patience..

Merry christmas and have a great new year ahead...


----------



## kunrit

God is great! Finally we got the visa granted today.
We sincerely thank each and every one in this forum for the constant support. 
The waiting period of 8 months was tough no doubt but the support we got from this forum made it easier to endure.

Hope and pray that everyone waiting get their visas soon.


----------



## Becky26

kunrit said:


> God is great! Finally we got the visa granted today.
> We sincerely thank each and every one in this forum for the constant support.
> The waiting period of 8 months was tough no doubt but the support we got from this forum made it easier to endure.
> 
> Hope and pray that everyone waiting get their visas soon.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
So happy for you. Many many congratulations to you and your partner. 
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead.
lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :lock1::lock1::lock1: :clap2::clap2::clap2:

And a Merry Christmas and an amazing New Year 2014 :wreath::wreath::wreath: :xmascandle::xmascandle::xmascandle: :tree::tree::tree:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



cute1987 said:


> _*SS Users may get Visa Grant before Xmas *_
> 
> _*Active Users*
> *01*. *Andria D'mello*. -------------------- *(078)*
> *02*. *Kunrit (DOL 22.04.2013).* -------- *(070)*
> *03*. *Jan14* ------------------------------- *(062)*
> *04*. *Petpeeves (DOL 22.11.2012)* --- *(022)*
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> *01*. *Rajesh*. ----------------------------- *(106)*
> *02*. *Badshah*. --------------------------- *(082)*
> *03*. *Anu*. --------------------------------- *(070)*_
> 
> * Wish you Good Luck for an early Visa Grant  *​





kunrit said:


> God is great! Finally we got the visa granted today.
> We sincerely thank each and every one in this forum for the constant support.
> The waiting period of 8 months was tough no doubt but the support we got from this forum made it easier to endure.
> 
> Hope and pray that everyone waiting get their visas soon.


lane: *Congratulations Kunrit... feeling so happy for you... wishing you a Marry Christmas and happy New Year 2014... have a wonderful married life ahead... *:cheer2:


----------



## petpeeves

Hey , your list system seems to b workin like magic, it did display my name before the visa grant sooo everyone pay attention to the list! iT WORKSS!!!
And thank you everyone for all your good wishes I feel very lucky and blessed to have all your good wishes, Now my only worry is luggage allowance hehehe, I want to tk my pressure cooker n already I hv 30 kg +18 kg hand luggage n im thinkin of cathay pacific mmmm....seems difficult tht they wld accomodate me for luggage even with my 12 mnths waiting hehehe


----------



## sweet83

kunrit said:


> God is great! Finally we got the visa granted today.
> We sincerely thank each and every one in this forum for the constant support.
> The waiting period of 8 months was tough no doubt but the support we got from this forum made it easier to endure.
> 
> Hope and pray that everyone waiting get their visas soon.


Hi kurnit
Congratulations to you. .wish u a happy and safe journey. .
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

petpeeves said:


> Hey , your list system seems to b workin like magic, it did display my name before the visa grant sooo everyone pay attention to the list! iT WORKSS!!!
> And thank you everyone for all your good wishes I feel very lucky and blessed to have all your good wishes, Now my only worry is luggage allowance hehehe, I want to tk my pressure cooker n already I hv 30 kg +18 kg hand luggage n im thinkin of cathay pacific mmmm....seems difficult tht they wld accomodate me for luggage even with my 12 mnths waiting hehehe


Congratulations to you.  have a happy and safe journey. .hmm pressure cookemakes so much pressure on you I guess..be ready to pay cathy pacific for ur extra luggage I guess this nothing worth infront of ur happiness. .
Anyway wish u very very happy life ahead with ur partner. 
Sweet83


----------



## sweet83

petpeeves said:


> Hey , your list system seems to b workin like magic, it did display my name before the visa grant sooo everyone pay attention to the list! iT WORKSS!!!
> And thank you everyone for all your good wishes I feel very lucky and blessed to have all your good wishes, Now my only worry is luggage allowance hehehe, I want to tk my pressure cooker n already I hv 30 kg +18 kg hand luggage n im thinkin of cathay pacific mmmm....seems difficult tht they wld accomodate me for luggage even with my 12 mnths waiting hehehe


Hey pet
congratulations to you. .well I guess this pressure cooker makes so much pressure on you ready to pay cathay pacific for per extra kg you bring with you belive me they love customer like us  but infront of ur happiness its nothing ..I know how u feeling now I wish to feel same  but waitis too long seems to me by current guidelines by AHC ...I should wait till feb for my file in final queue. ..getting visa ufffffff so long seems I should wait till April. 
Anyway wish you the very very happy and prosperous life ahead with your spouse.!!!!

Regards
sweet83


----------



## roshana

congraz who got their viza...oh god when will b mine???? huhu


----------



## saras712

kunrit said:


> God is great! Finally we got the visa granted today.
> We sincerely thank each and every one in this forum for the constant support.
> The waiting period of 8 months was tough no doubt but the support we got from this forum made it easier to endure.
> 
> Hope and pray that everyone waiting get their visas soon.


Congrets Kunrit......finally your turn come.....have a happy married life ahead.:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## petpeeves

Thankyou for all your wishes I am praying that all visa waiters get their visas at the earliest, its the last few moments that are the toughest , so remember fellows if you feeling especially down may b your visas jst about to come , sooo cheer up.
Its been a great experience, having you all share your tips n advice, hope to c u all in australia, 
Have a great journey from here to australia everyone!
Thankyou again for all your advice n good wishes


----------



## sweet83

Hi zoya and cute
wish u a very happy and safe journey. ..have a wonderful time in australia with spouse
Regards
sweet83


----------



## cute1987

sweet83 said:


> Hi zoya and cute
> wish u a very happy and safe journey. ..have a wonderful time in australia with spouse
> Regards
> sweet83


Hi Sweet83,

I'm flying on 25th... thank you very much for your good wishes... 

I sincerely hope and pray that everyone waiting get their visas soon... ray:

With regards,

cute1987


----------



## cute1987

Hey Becky/Saras,

Rajesh (112), Badshah (88), Andria D'mellow (84), Anu (76), Dan85, Sarita Baral and Saneha.Chavan *are not active since long back* (first 4 may perhaps have received their Visas also?)...

Can we mark them *inactive* for to give an *accurate New Visa Timeline stat* to *active users*...?

With regards,

cute1987


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> Hey Becky/Saras,
> 
> Rajesh (112), Badshah (88), Andria D'mellow (84), Anu (76), Dan85, Sarita Baral and Saneha.Chavan *are not active since long back* (first 4 may perhaps have received their Visas also?)...
> 
> Can we mark them *inactive* for to give an *accurate New Visa Timeline stat* to *active users*...?
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987



]Hi cute!

Thanks for your help. I have updated the SS and the Summary Graphs.
Hope this will help everyone.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky[/SIZE]


----------



## cute1987

-
*WISHING YOU ALL
MERRY CHRISTMAS
and a
HAPPY NEW YEAR 2014*​-


----------



## cute1987

*Goodbye...*

-
*I am glad to spend my visa waiting days with you… all of you helped and supported me well...

Thank u for ur help, support and good wishes... I sincerely pray that everyone get his visa soon...

Flying to Sydney tomorrow night... :wave::wave::wave: feeling heavy to say goodbye to you all... :wave::wave::wave:*​


----------



## saras712

*Wishing everyone happy,wonderful and safe christmas*:xmastree::xmastree::xmastree::xmastree::xmastree::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa:


----------



## petpeeves

Hi all, MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR
I am leaving for australia on 27 , hope all of you get your visas this new yr.
Again my heartfelt thanks n keep up the good work! 
Warm regards


----------



## dan85

cute1987 said:


> Hey Becky/Saras,
> 
> Rajesh (112), Badshah (88), Andria D'mellow (84), Anu (76), Dan85, Sarita Baral and Saneha.Chavan *are not active since long back* (first 4 may perhaps have received their Visas also?)...
> 
> Can we mark them *inactive* for to give an *accurate New Visa Timeline stat* to *active users*...?
> 
> With regards,
> 
> cute1987


Hi,

Visa still not received yet, havent heard from the case officer.
Fingers crossed.

Dan85


----------



## dan85

*Merry Christmas !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Parul Ahuja

*Co Allocated..!*

Hey Buds.,

I got a mail from AHC wid a CO undersigning it.

mail consisted of an acknowledgement letter saying application processing.. and a letter with my HAP ID for medicals.

I got my medicals done yesterday and they saying they will send the medicals to AHC by monday.

I will update the timeline sheet by monday.

Thanks all

Keep Smiling

Luv
Parul Ahuja


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey all ... 
Hope you all having good times with ur families in this festive season..
Merry christmas and have a great great new year with quickest visa grants ever...

And a query.. Is there a diffrnt visa subclass for spouse visa applied when husband on tr..???


----------



## Becky26

Parul Ahuja said:


> Hey Buds.,
> 
> I got a mail from AHC wid a CO undersigning it.
> 
> mail consisted of an acknowledgement letter saying application processing.. and a letter with my HAP ID for medicals.
> 
> I got my medicals done yesterday and they saying they will send the medicals to AHC by monday.
> 
> I will update the timeline sheet by monday.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Keep Smiling
> 
> Luv
> Parul Ahuja


Hey Parul!

Good to hear AHC is still processing applications. What date did you receive the email from AHC? Need the date to update your details in SS 
Look forward to your reply.

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## roshana

hlo senior,
would you please tell me that is it good to email to our c.o. that our file is on queue or nt??? m so much frustrated that still i dun't receive any email from my c.o regarding my file is queuing or nt??
please help me..


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Hey becky

I got email on 23dec and i did my medicals on 25th dec... and medicals will hopefully reach AHC by 30th dec..

Hope it all goes well..fingers crossed.



Regards
Parul


----------



## Becky26

Parul Ahuja said:


> Hey becky
> 
> I got email on 23dec and i did my medicals on 25th dec... and medicals will hopefully reach AHC by 30th dec..
> 
> Hope it all goes well..fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Parul



Hey Parul,

Thanks for your reply. Please check your inbox. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> hlo senior,
> would you please tell me that is it good to email to our c.o. that our file is on queue or nt??? m so much frustrated that still i dun't receive any email from my c.o regarding my file is queuing or nt??
> please help me..



Hey Roshana,

How are you? Honestly speaking, from my experience I have never received any reply of emails I sent to AHC in the past 4 months. 
My husband and I have emailed them 5 times and have not received 1 reply from them. So if you ask me, emailing them is a waste of time and energy.
AHC never got back to me, I wasted 3 months in waiting for their email, but till date, they haven't had "time" or the "courtesy" to write back to me.

I have called AHC quite a few times to check up on my application progress though. There are two things you need to know and remember when you are calling them are:-

1. Always have your Passport Number, Application Number and HAP ID ready with you before you call them, that's how they look you up/identify you in their system; 
2. Be very very polite on the phone at all times even if you are only speaking to an operator. And if your call gets transferred to your CO, be very nice, polite and patient in asking him/her questions, in general you just have to be very very polite.

I don't think there is/should be any problem in either writing your CO an email asking for an update in regards to your file or speaking to them on the phone.

Don't worry, just think what your questions are and either you can email them or call them.
Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if have more queries.

Seniors please Advice 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jan14

Hi Roshana,

Its worth to email once you have CO allocated. 
You will have the co email ID in your email. They might reply a little bit late due to work load or holiday period etc...
You may not get any reply if you email it to AHC's general email ID especially when there is no co allocated.

Hope it helps
gud luck


----------



## kunrit

roshana said:


> hlo senior,
> would you please tell me that is it good to email to our c.o. that our file is on queue or nt??? m so much frustrated that still i dun't receive any email from my c.o regarding my file is queuing or nt??
> please help me..


Hi Roshana,

Going by your DOL I can suggest you follow up with the AHC and ask them about your DOQ. You can e-mail your CO asking if your file has been queued and also call up the AHC number and ask any of the operatives if at all your file has been queued.

In our case despite the CO calling and telling me that he'd be sending my file for final decision he never did it. Only after 2 months when we called the AHC we realized that he had never queued it. We had to aggressively follow up with our CO after that to get our file queued.

All the best.


----------



## saras712

*People who expecting visa in first week of new year*

*Roshana - Day since lodgment 230
vicky_er1985- Day since lodgment 233
Leo- Day since lodgment 233*

*The above users already crossed 200 days mark.They can expect visa anytime once AHC open again.*

*Dan85*- *208 days*
*Farah Tabassum**206 days*
*sshmrnbatth*-*192 Days*
*Sreej-Raj*-*191 Days*

*This prediction is based on days since uou lodge your application not by date since your application queued.*


:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## mithi1988

hiya all,

wish u all very happy new year and may all your wishes come true

Please tell me tomorrow will be 15 days for my visitor visa application lodgement. i havent heard anything regarding this. as there were christmas holidays and saturday and sunday also off for ahc. so these off days will be counted in 15 days processing time or should be excluded.

Regards,
mithi


----------



## sree-raj

mithi1988 said:


> hiya all,
> 
> wish u all very happy new year and may all your wishes come true
> 
> Please tell me tomorrow will be 15 days for my visitor visa application lodgement. i havent heard anything regarding this. as there were christmas holidays and saturday and sunday also off for ahc. so these off days will be counted in 15 days processing time or should be excluded.
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Hi mithi,

Exclude the holidays when your counting as AHC doesn't work on those days. It varies from case to case, I got visa in a day when applied for visitor's. 

Just wait in case if it hasn't crossed the 15 days mark and give them a call later. You might get the visa very soon.

Regards,


----------



## leonardverma

Thnaks. i am leaving from aus on 7 jan so looking forward to my visa officer to process my file further.

and sree we ve same case officer and u were in aus when she contacted u. can u plz update some information 



saras712 said:


> *People who expecting visa in first week of new year*
> 
> *Roshana - Day since lodgment 230
> vicky_er1985- Day since lodgment 233
> Leo- Day since lodgment 233*
> 
> *The above users already crossed 200 days mark.They can expect visa anytime once AHC open again.*
> 
> *Dan85*- *208 days*
> *Farah Tabassum**206 days*
> *sshmrnbatth*-*192 Days*
> *Sreej-Raj*-*191 Days*
> 
> *This prediction is based on days since uou lodge your application not by date since your application queued.*
> 
> 
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## sree-raj

leonardverma said:


> Thnaks. i am leaving from aus on 7 jan so looking forward to my visa officer to process my file further.
> 
> and sree we ve same case officer and u were in aus when she contacted u. can u plz update some information


Hi Leo,

What exact information are you looking for?

Our CO contacted us while my wife is in Australia for her medicals. After the medicals got cleared, she emailed us saying our file is put in final queue.


----------



## saras712

leonardverma said:


> Thnaks. i am leaving from aus on 7 jan so looking forward to my visa officer to process my file further.
> 
> and sree we ve same case officer and u were in aus when she contacted u. can u plz update some information



Than you will expect visa after 7 th Jan anytime.


----------



## sweet83

Hi all
wish you all the best for your visa hunt....did anyone know now AHC alloted co nearly 20 to 21 weeks .. this new pattern sucks...almost 15 weeks over not hear anything from AHC yet ...don't know how they work now. In case they required anything from a applicant when they submit and when they process in this case process takes more time bcos aleady they allocate co nearly 20 to 21 weeks time frame..its a big question. ..I am totally depressed. 
Pls seniors help.
Regards
sweet83


----------



## saras712

sweet83 said:


> Hi all
> wish you all the best for your visa hunt....did anyone know now AHC alloted co nearly 20 to 21 weeks .. this new pattern sucks...almost 15 weeks over not hear anything from AHC yet ...don't know how they work now. In case they required anything from a applicant when they submit and when they process in this case process takes more time bcos aleady they allocate co nearly 20 to 21 weeks time frame..its a big question. ..I am totally depressed.
> Pls seniors help.
> Regards
> sweet83


Hi Sweet83

Your case officer and mine is same.I am not sure is she your real CO or just person who sent you email.She is good CO.If she say she will email she will do it next moment.Keep faith in GOD....and patience you will hear something thing in next few week. 


Cheer up girl....new year comming with lot of happiness and good news.:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::whoo::whoo::whoo: :attention::attention::attention::boom::boom::boom::boom:


----------



## sweet83

Hi saras
It's quite frustrating moment for me ..few weeks ufff its sucks me..but thanks a lot your words give me hope ...one more query how can I apply visitors visa its work on my case? Or I have to apply tourist visa because I wish to visit my husband as soon as possible . It's an medical emergency. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## saras712

sweet83 said:


> Hi saras
> It's quite frustrating moment for me ..few weeks ufff its sucks me..but thanks a lot your words give me hope ...one more query how can I apply visitors visa its work on my case? Or I have to apply tourist visa because I wish to visit my husband as soon as possible . It's an medical emergency.
> Regards
> sweet83



If its medical than you should get visa.Is it from your side or your husband side?. Get letter from doctor and and send along with you visitor visa application.


----------



## Amaanisingh

When will be ahc back to work...
So boredd off..
Nobody around here... ;(


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> When will be ahc back to work...
> So boredd off..
> Nobody around here... ;(




Hey Amaani,

How are you? AHC was open today and is open tomorrow from 8:30AM to 5:00PM. They are shut on New Years Day, January 1st, 2014. 

AHC will be working as per the normal time-table from January 2nd, 2014 (Monday-Friday 8:30AM till 5:30PM)

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

hiya all,

thanks sree-raj for reply....

when will ahc people start work properly ?.....there are 2-3 people who also applied for visitor visa before me havnt got yet.....i am thinking when will i get.feeling unlucky

regards
mithi


----------



## leonardverma

So after ur medical did she ask ur wife to leave aus for file to be process further 
we have same co 



sree-raj said:


> Hi Leo,
> 
> What exact information are you looking for?
> 
> Our CO contacted us while my wife is in Australia for her medicals. After the medicals got cleared, she emailed us saying our file is put in final queue.


----------



## sweet83

saras712 said:


> If its medical than you should get visa.Is it from your side or your husband side?. Get letter from doctor and and send along with you visitor visa application.


Hi saras
thank you  no its not my side it's from my husband's sides. Let me talk this about to my agent..
Regards
sweet83


----------



## sree-raj

leonardverma said:


> So after ur medical did she ask ur wife to leave aus for file to be process further
> we have same co


No, my wife was never asked to leave australia for her file to be processed. My wife left because her visitor visa was expiring.

CO clearly mentioned that the client being in Australia do not stop the file being processed. They cant announce the visa grant email while the client is in Australia. Other than that, all processing will be carried out behind the scenes. Are your medicals cleared? Call Medibank and confirm. If they say they were cleared, I would assume your file is queued. If they havent cleared, probably they are in Sydney, yet to be cleared.


----------



## jan14

Hi Becky,
Any guess when can I expect visa..... its 75 days sine DOQ

Thanks
Jan14


----------



## saras712

jan14 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Any guess when can I expect visa..... its 75 days sine DOQ
> 
> Thanks
> Jan14


Wait another two weeks....you will hear something in 2 weeks.


----------



## saras712

jayptl said:


> wts requirement of spuse IELTS?? IF graduation nt conducted in english other than language


Please check the checklist mate....for subclass 100 and 309 u dont need english requirment.


----------



## saras712

jayptl said:


> r u sure no need of spuse english requirement?


please check the check list on wesite.....I didnt put anything


----------



## saras712

*So quiet...Where are you guys and girls...still celebrating holidays ???????????*


----------



## Bamborabi

*Happy New Year*

Dear Friends,

Wish all of you a very happy new year. I look forward to 2014 expecting many more visa's to be granted.

I have a request to all those who have been granted visas. Could you please update the spreadsheet so that the data is up to date ? This would be helpful to all of us.

Secondly, I have question. 

Once a visa petition/file has been queued for a final decision, can we conclude that the visa will be granted once the file reaches the top of queue ?

Regards,
Bamborabi


----------



## Becky26

jayptl said:


> r u sure no need of spuse english requirement?



Hi jaypti,

Your partner will not be reqiured to clear the english language requirements because there are no such conditions applied to the applicants of "Partner (Subclass 309/100) Visa".
The mandatory requirements on Partner Visa is to clear the Medical checks, Character Checks (Police Clearence) and most important of all, prove that your relationship/marraige is geniune and continuing.

As far as I know, you need to clear the english language requirements when you are applying for any kind of Student Visa, Work (Sponsored Work) Visas.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Bamborabi said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Wish all of you a very happy new year. I look forward to 2014 expecting many more visa's to be granted.
> 
> I have a request to all those who have been granted visas. Could you please update the spreadsheet so that the data is up to date ? This would be helpful to all of us.
> 
> Secondly, I have question.
> 
> Once a visa petition/file has been queued for a final decision, can we conclude that the visa will be granted once the file reaches the top of queue ?
> 
> Regards,
> Bamborabi



Hi Bamborabi,

Wish you a very Happy New Year 2014 as well.
Saras and I have been very up-to-date in updating the list. So the names that have not been marked blue are the people who have not received their visas yet and are also active on this thread. The ones in Grey are inactve.
This is the updated list.

Now, since the whole time I have been a member of this thread, I have not seen anyone receive a deniel. As long as your relationship is geniune and more importantly your CO and SCO knows that your relationship is geniune and continuing, you and your partner should not have any issues getting the approval.

The only time one's visa is rejected is when there is not enough evidence provided to AHC proving your case. In the unlikely scenario of rejection, the AHC will give you in writing why they rejected your application.
God Forbid!!! This ever happens to anyone.

I have been through the Rejection and it is not a pretty situation. It's because of that rejection that my husband and I had to celebrate our first Christmas and New Year after getting married so far away from each other. We applied for Partner Visa onshore in Australia in Dec 2012, but that was denied. 
The reason they gave us was "Insufficient Evidence to prove the genuineness of our relation". So after that I was suggested that I should apply from India. My husband and I applied for my visa from New Delhi in July, 2013 with the evidence file 7 cm thick. It's been 163 days since DOL and I'm still waiting for a Case Officer.


Anyways, think positive and keep praying!! As I said before, I have not come across one denial on this thread; 100% success rate. So relax and start counting down days until your approval. It's just around the corner.

Good Luck and God Bless You!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Happy new year 2014*

May light always be around you, hope always surround you. May your wounds fade out; heart embrace kindness, love and wisdom.

For a happy New Year, just stick to some simple and basic rules:-
1. Have faith in yourself and your abilities; 
2. Count your blessings before you cry on your misfortunes;
3. Learn to take each day one at a time; 
4. Never end your day with regret; 
*5. Create opportunities for yourself for Quitting is Never an Option*; and
6. Above all accomplish all you take under your wings 

Wish you a very Happy and Blessed New Year 2014. Hope this year brings lots of love, accomplishments, hope the prayers be heard and the wishes come true.
:bump2::bump2::bump2: :bounce::bounce::bounce: eace:eace:eace:

God Bless you All!!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

jan14 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Any guess when can I expect visa..... its 75 days sine DOQ
> 
> Thanks
> Jan14




Hey jan14!!

How are you? I don't think you're gonna have to wait for long now. As the processing time period since DOQ has reduced significantly; I reckon as soon as AHC is back to normal working schedule, they should be clearing the visas and should be starting to aprrove the applcants from the month of June 2013.

As saras suggested, wait for a another couple of weeks. Hopefully the good news will arrive very soon for you. 
Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> *So quiet...Where are you guys and girls...still celebrating holidays ???????????*




Hey saras!

We all are waiting for AHC to get back to work and approving visas. 
Hopefully the New Year will bring happiness, joy, peace and love to all of us.
ray:ray:ray: arty:arty:arty:arty: :yo::yo::yo:
Happy New Year!!!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Bamborabi

*Happy New Year*

Dear Becky,

First of all would like to thank you & the rest like Saras,Sreeraj etc for being so proactive in this forum. God bless all of you. Everyone in this forum is so helpful,so understanding & show so much compassion. It feels like we know each other for a long time.

Becky, My dear sister, lets hope all of us get the visa soon. Wish you too all the best.

Thanks & Regards,
Bamborabi


----------



## Becky26

Bamborabi said:


> Dear Becky,
> 
> First of all would like to thank you & the rest like Saras,Sreeraj etc for being so proactive in this forum. God bless all of you. Everyone in this forum is so helpful,so understanding & show so much compassion. It feels like we know each other for a long time.
> 
> Becky, My dear sister, lets hope all of us get the visa soon. Wish you too all the best.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Bamborabi



Hey Bamborabi,

Thank you so much for your kind words and wishes. Yes, we are like one big family. Even though we have never met each other but we still understand each others pain and that's the most important thing during times like these. 

Not a lot of people know what it feels like to go through something like this in their life. There are always people here to help you feel better and stop you from feeling low which is the only feeling one feels in situation like this.

I'm glad that I was able to help you relax and give you faith and hope.
I came across a quote and wanted share with everyone. Just makes us think and most of all gives us Hope. Here it is:-

FAITH
Doubt sees the Obstacles,
FAITH sees the WAY.

Doubt see the Dark of Night,
FAITH sees the DAY.

Doubt dreads to take a Step,
FAITH soars on HIGH.

Doubt questions, "Who Belives?"
FAITH answers "I".​Thanks again!
Good Luck and hopefully we will hear something good rom your end very soon 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

Happy new year to all my forum friends....may this new year bring new oppurtunity ,hope and joy in all ours life.


----------



## jan14

Thanks Becky...
I wish everyone get their visa soon this year

Jan14


----------



## saras712

Welcome to the 2014....let see when AHC start working in full swing....this last two days of week or finally from next week..another lucky 20 Pleople will get their visa this month(Average 20 visa/month).


----------



## saras712

* People who expecting CO allocation these coming weeks:*


*pooghi
Happydiwali
Detonator1961
Manpreetsingh
Becky26*


*People Who will be getting their visa in next few weeks*:



*Roshana........................................ 234 days
vicky_er1985.................................237 days
Leo................................................237 days
Dan85...........................................212 days
Farah Tabassum...........................210 days
sshmrnbatth.................................196 days
Sreej-Raj......................................195 days
nirmalabhi2611............................191 days
AmaaniSingh................................190 days*

*These people have 190 or more than 190 days since they lodge application.*



:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## sis_bhav

Dear forum friends,

Wish u and ur fmly members a very happy and successful new year.

May this new year bring good news,luv,strength,passion to all our life.

Regards,
Sis_bhav


----------



## Amaanisingh

Happpy new year all
May this year end all our visa worries and unite us with our loved ones together and forever..

God bless all

And i don't think any of ahc people will be working till monday..;(


----------



## mithi1988

hiya friends,

happy new year to all,

today i have received a call from ahc officer name was priyanka regarding my visitor and spouse visa file.
i want to know as she were asking me " are u going to apply for spouse visa" .that i have already applied.
my query is why she were asking about spouse visa file and now how long will they take to give their decision on visitor visa..... please answer me if anyone have an idea.

thanks
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hiya friends,
> 
> happy new year to all,
> 
> today i have received a call from ahc officer name was priyanka regarding my visitor and spouse visa file.
> i want to know as she were asking me " are u going to apply for spouse visa" .that i have already applied.
> my query is why she were asking about spouse visa file and now how long will they take to give their decision on visitor visa..... please answer me if anyone have an idea.
> 
> thanks
> mithi


Hey mithi1988,

Happy New Year to you as well.
Regarding the call from AHC officer today, I don't think you should worry because the officer asked you if you were going to apply for spouse visa.

There are a lot of applicants on this thread who apply for Visitor Visa while their Partner Visa Application is under processing and are awaiting decision. And everyone going through this process is aware of the ridiculous waiting period that comes along when one applies for this particular visa. 

You just need to let AHC know of the whole case and the reason why you are applying for a visitor visa. I have never applied for a Visitor Visa to Australia so I'm not too sure. The application forms for the Visitor Visa probably have sections where AC asks if you are awaiting decision on any visa application that you have applied for. So in that part you must have included in the whole Partner Visa scenario.

This is so that if or when your CO is ready to forward your file to the SCO for final decision, they will inform you to depart Australia (As these are AHC New Delhi's rules). As soon as you depart Australia, your CO will forward your file to the SCO.
You need to update AHC every step of the way as any delay in forwarding any information will result in delay in getting your Partner Visa Approval.
Inform AHC when you:-
When you arrive and when you depart Australia.


Your Question- my query is why she were asking about spouse visa file and now how long will they take to give their decision on visitor visa
Answer- For Visitor Visas, AHC New Delhi average processing time is 15 working days. And standard processing time for Department of Immigration and Border Patrol (DIBP, previously known as DIAC) is 1 month.
If you have a look at the SS, you'll be able too see that most of the applications for visitor visas take about 15 days.
Have a look at this link:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have any other queries. Good Luck to you!

P.S.- Can you please provide your Visitor Visa application date and when it gets approved so I can update your SS details. Thanks a lot!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

hiya becky,

happy new year may god bless u dear

thanks very much for your reply ....i am worried because already has been 17 days and today i got call so i was bit panic about decision on visa .....i am frustated by wait . i want to know after call from ahc in how many days they will give decision.

Regards,
mithi

.


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hiya becky,
> 
> happy new year may god bless u dear
> 
> thanks very much for your reply ....i am worried because already has been 17 days and today i got call so i was bit panic about decision on visa .....i am frustated by wait . i want to know after call from ahc in how many days they will give decision.
> 
> Regards,
> mithi
> 
> .




Hey!

No worries 
I don't think you will have to wait for very long. You also need to keep in mind that AHC has been on holidays since Dec 25th untill Dec 29th because of Christmas and boxing day, then the weekend, New Year and the coming weekend So you need to count 15 working days, not 15 days in total.

When did you apply for the visitor visa?
Have patience and everything will work out perfect :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Happpy new year all
> May this year end all our visa worries and unite us with our loved ones together and forever..
> 
> God bless all
> 
> And i don't think any of ahc people will be working till monday..;(




Happy New Year to you and your family!!! Amaani 
How's things going with you? Heard anything from AHC. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

hiya becky,

i had applied on 16 dec.... and problem was she asked about weather u have applied your spouse visa. i told her i have applied on 5 dec my spouse visa. she was asking if yes then by which courier company it was. thats mean they havent recieved my file yet....or dont know what.
if they have to take decision my 309 file should be there....might be she dont know or may be system is not updated yet.so i was bit panic....will they refuse my visa or something......

regards,
mithi


----------



## mithi1988

hiya becky,

i had applied on 16 dec.... and problem was she asked about weather u have applied your spouse visa. i told her i have applied on 5 dec my spouse visa. she was asking if yes then by which courier company it was. thats mean they havent recieved my file yet....or dont know what.
if they have to take decision my 309 file should be there....might be she dont know or may be system is not updated yet.so i was bit panic....will they refuse my visa or something......

regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hiya becky,
> 
> i had applied on 16 dec.... and problem was she asked about weather u have applied your spouse visa. i told her i have applied on 5 dec my spouse visa. she was asking if yes then by which courier company it was. thats mean they havent recieved my file yet....or dont know what.
> if they have to take decision my 309 file should be there....might be she dont know or may be system is not updated yet.so i was bit panic....will they refuse my visa or something......
> 
> regards,
> mithi




Hey mithi1988,

Yeah, so since December 16 it has only been 9 working days (I have taken out the Christmas holidays and the weekends). January 10th, 2014 will be the 15th working day since your Visitor Visa application.
So you should have patience and wait for a bit longer. AHC will contact you very soon :typing::typing::typing::typing:

I'm not sure what courier service they use, but AHC should have received your file by now. Maybe they haven't actually opened it yet cause they go as per the DOL apparently (personally I don't believe that DOL matters at all seeing the current trend in visa approval. DOQ is what matters).

As I said before, Christmas holidays have made things quite lengthy for everyone waiting for their visa, may it be getting the Partner Visa approval or just a Visitor visa. Hopefully if not tomorrow, by next week AHC should be back to working according to their normal working schedule.

Don't worry, that's only going to make the situation worse. Trust me! I've been where you are right now. Panicking and stress will make this already cumbersome situation much more difficult.
If you satisfy all the requirements of both Partner and Visitor Visa, there is no reason for AHC to reject them. 
After all they have to give an explaination as to why they rejected your application. 

Hope this makes you feel better. Good Luck, keep yourself busy so you don't think about the visa 24/7 :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger: That will only make this process feel 100 times longer.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

mithi1988 said:


> hiya friends,
> 
> happy new year to all,
> 
> today i have received a call from ahc officer name was priyanka regarding my visitor and spouse visa file.
> i want to know as she were asking me " are u going to apply for spouse visa" .that i have already applied.
> my query is why she were asking about spouse visa file and now how long will they take to give their decision on visitor visa..... please answer me if anyone have an idea.
> 
> thanks
> mithi


Hi Mithi1988

If you have applied Spouse visa and visitor visa on same date than its obvious they will ask you the question.As per my knowledge they wanted to know because some people apply visitor visa and if not condition on visa than they applying for onshore spouse visa.In your case visitor visa application was looked at quicker than your spouse visa entered in system.

Nothing to worry if you receipt of application at vfs.Hope this will help.


----------



## sree-raj

*Relax. Enjoy the new year.*



saras712 said:


> Hi Mithi1988
> 
> If you have applied Spouse visa and visitor visa on same date than its obvious they will ask you the question.As per my knowledge they wanted to know because some people apply visitor visa and if not condition on visa than they applying for onshore spouse visa.In your case visitor visa application was looked at quicker than your spouse visa entered in system.
> 
> Nothing to worry if you receipt of application at vfs.Hope this will help.


Mithi,

Do not be overly concerned. It is a common process. You will be OK.

Not every one recieves an acknowledgement of the spouse visa application. You can ask visiting visa CO about ur acknowledgement of spouse visa. The can check with the other section who deal with spouse visa.

Rem, it is similar to any other organisation. They are two different sections. One area looks at visit visas while other looks at spouse visas.

Visit visa depends on the right documentation you provided. Once they are happy with the documentation and the funds your partner has stated saying he can support you.

Their main areas of interest for visiting visa will be:

1) Funds available to support you
2) Are you working in India? If you are working, they can rely on the fact that you have to come back to work. If you are not working, you got to give reasons as to why you will come back.
3) The genuineness of the visit
4) A letter from partner saying he/she will look after all your need and more importantly stating they are committed to ensure you obey all the laws while being in Australia.
5) A constant source of income for your partner and a proof of employment.
6) Your partner and your bank statements.

These are one of the first and foremost points they check at.

Having all these clearly stated, it makes it easier for them to finish your file assessment. Any of the above documents missing or information not being very clear can lead to longer delays.

I provided these and many more documents for my wife. All my letters, statements etc were concise and straight to the point. I was lucky that she got a call and her visit visa was granted the next day we applied. While a friend of mine whose documents were everywhere in place, got it in 3 weeks after the visit visa CO called his wife. 

It all depends on what we provided in combination with how they process it.

So, relax, you should be getting it very soon and no latter than mid Jan I guess.

Hope this clears all your queries.


----------



## timus17

*New Bie to SPOUSE VISA APPLICATION*

Hello All,

A very Happy New Year 2014 to all of you from a new bie to the spouse visa AHC Delhi thread.

I would be thankful to you guys for guiding me and helping me to cross this initial application lodgement steps. I have few queries and I appreciate any response on that

1. I am getting married in March 14th, will get engaged on 10 March. 
Question 1: Can I lodge the application before marriage ?
Question 2: Can I put future date of Engagement ?

2. Regarding questions like do we have shared financial committment? Do we live together and from what dates? In Indian Culture we do not live togetehr before marriage. So what should be ideal thing to mention.

3. Is there a link or thread which covers these pre-requisite information which I can read through ?

Thank You all. Waiting for the responses.

Regards


----------



## mithi1988

hiya all,

thanks to all for giving replies

i want to ask if i will get a visitor visa , and i have submitted pcc for 309 where it is valid for 6 months only. i got that pcc in nov. so the time ahc will start processing on my 309 file pcc will be expired. Shall i have to apply for new one from now or is there any process so i can apply in australia. usually it take 40 days to come in india and i have read the time limit to submit requested documents is 28 days.
Please advice

regads,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome*



timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> A very Happy New Year 2014 to all of you from a new bie to the spouse visa AHC Delhi thread.
> 
> I would be thankful to you guys for guiding me and helping me to cross this initial application lodgement steps. I have few queries and I appreciate any response on that
> 
> 1. I am getting married in March 14th, will get engaged on 10 March.
> Question 1: Can I lodge the application before marriage ?
> Question 2: Can I put future date of Engagement ?
> 
> 2. Regarding questions like do we have shared financial committment? Do we live together and from what dates? In Indian Culture we do not live togetehr before marriage. So what should be ideal thing to mention.
> 
> 3. Is there a link or thread which covers these pre-requisite information which I can read through ?
> 
> Thank You all. Waiting for the responses.
> 
> Regards




Hey timus17,

Welcome to our thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 
And a very Happy New Year to you too. 
Also Congratulations to you and your partner. I will try to help you with the knowledge that I have. I don't have answers to all of your questions. I thought I should let you know.

Question 1.1: Can I lodge the application before marriage ?
Answer- Unfortunately your partner (soon to be wife) cannot apply for Partner (Subclass 309/100) Visa until you guys get married or can prove that you were in a geniune, continuing de-facto relationship for a minimum period of 12 months. 
This visa allows the *spouse or de facto partner* of an Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen to travel to and live in Australia.
Here is a link that has all the information related to Partner Visa:-
Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

Now, how the Immigration Department defines "Geniune and Continuing Relationship", have a read of the below mentioned link:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/evidence-of-relationship.htm

Now, this doesn't mean that you have to get married to be able to bring your partner with you to Australia. She can apply for a "Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) Visa. For this visa, you have prove that you guys are engaged and are geniuingly going to get married and are in a legit relatiobship and follow the conditions of the visa. 

Here is a link to all the information relating to Prospective Marriage Visa (also known as "Fiance Visa"):-
Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300)
This is another link that shows you the Standard Processing Time for both Prospective (300) Visa, Partner (309/100) Visa and other related visas:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission


Question 1.2: Can I put future date of Engagement ?
Answer- The only situation where you can "put future date of Engagement" is when you are applying for a "Partner (309/100) Visa on de-facto (live-in relatioship with your partner) basis. 
And as you mentioned that you guys don't live together before you get married because of the Indian culture, you do not satisfy the most important criteria that is required to be eligible for Partner Visa.

Link mentioned below has the link that provides a checklist of the documents that are required to be included in your partner visa application. Make sure you read the PDF very carefully:-
Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Family-Partner - Documents Required


Question 2. Regarding questions like do we have shared financial committment? Do we live together and from what dates? In Indian Culture we do not live togetehr before marriage. So what should be ideal thing to mention.
Answer- Unfortunately I don't have any knowledge about what documents you could use to prove your fincancial commitments and responsibilites towards each other. 
Maybe you can open a joint bank account in India with your partner. This is just a guess/idea.
SENIORS PLEASE HELP!!

Question 3. Is there a link or thread which covers these pre-requisite information which I can read through ?
Answer- As you can see I have mentioned all the important links that you need to go through before applying for either of the visa.

Be very careful in making your decision. As you need a lot of evidence to be able to get either of thses visas approved.
I think you should consult a Registered MARA Agent and I'm sure they will be able to help you.
Here is a link to the Office of the Migration Agents Registration Authority (MARA) website:-
https://www.mara.gov.au/

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. 
Hope this helps.
Good Luck!

Look forward to your queries
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hiya all,
> 
> thanks to all for giving replies
> 
> i want to ask if i will get a visitor visa , and i have submitted pcc for 309 where it is valid for 6 months only. i got that pcc in nov. so the time ahc will start processing on my 309 file pcc will be expired. Shall i have to apply for new one from now or is there any process so i can apply in australia. usually it take 40 days to come in india and i have read the time limit to submit requested documents is 28 days.
> Please advice
> 
> regads,
> mithi



Hi mithi1988,

How are you? Glad we could help! 
All PCC and Medicals are valid for a period of 12 months irrespective of the country they are issued in. 

So I don't think you need to apply for a new PCC as DIBP Standard Processing time is 12 months. You should be alright.

Hope this helps!
Good Luck

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sree-raj

AHC!!! Wake up from hibernation of Christmas and issue some grants!!! :focus::focus::focus:

Unfortunately, there has been a continuum of holidays..!!!:smash::smash:


----------



## timus17

Becky26 said:


> Hey timus17,
> 
> Welcome to our thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> And a very Happy New Year to you too.
> Also Congratulations to you and your partner. I will try to help you with the knowledge that I have. I don't have answers to all of your questions. I thought I should let you know.
> 
> Question 1.1: Can I lodge the application before marriage ?
> Answer- Unfortunately your partner (soon to be wife) cannot apply for Partner (Subclass 309/100) Visa until you guys get married or can prove that you were in a geniune, continuing de-facto relationship for a minimum period of 12 months.
> This visa allows the *spouse or de facto partner* of an Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen to travel to and live in Australia.
> Here is a link that has all the information related to Partner Visa:-
> Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)
> 
> Now, how the Immigration Department defines "Geniune and Continuing Relationship", have a read of the below mentioned link:-
> http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/evidence-of-relationship.htm
> 
> Now, this doesn't mean that you have to get married to be able to bring your partner with you to Australia. She can apply for a "Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) Visa. For this visa, you have prove that you guys are engaged and are geniuingly going to get married and are in a legit relatiobship and follow the conditions of the visa.
> 
> Here is a link to all the information relating to Prospective Marriage Visa (also known as "Fiance Visa"):-
> Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300)
> This is another link that shows you the Standard Processing Time for both Prospective (300) Visa, Partner (309/100) Visa and other related visas:-
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
> 
> 
> Question 1.2: Can I put future date of Engagement ?
> Answer- The only situation where you can "put future date of Engagement" is when you are applying for a "Partner (309/100) Visa on de-facto (live-in relatioship with your partner) basis.
> And as you mentioned that you guys don't live together before you get married because of the Indian culture, you do not satisfy the most important criteria that is required to be eligible for Partner Visa.
> 
> Link mentioned below has the link that provides a checklist of the documents that are required to be included in your partner visa application. Make sure you read the PDF very carefully:-
> Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Family-Partner - Documents Required
> 
> 
> Question 2. Regarding questions like do we have shared financial committment? Do we live together and from what dates? In Indian Culture we do not live togetehr before marriage. So what should be ideal thing to mention.
> Answer- Unfortunately I don't have any knowledge about what documents you could use to prove your fincancial commitments and responsibilites towards each other.
> Maybe you can open a joint bank account in India with your partner. This is just a guess/idea.
> SENIORS PLEASE HELP!!
> 
> Question 3. Is there a link or thread which covers these pre-requisite information which I can read through ?
> Answer- As you can see I have mentioned all the important links that you need to go through before applying for either of the visa.
> 
> Be very careful in making your decision. As you need a lot of evidence to be able to get either of thses visas approved.
> I think you should consult a Registered MARA Agent and I'm sure they will be able to help you.
> Here is a link to the Office of the Migration Agents Registration Authority (MARA) website:-
> https://www.mara.gov.au/
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions you might have.
> Hope this helps.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Look forward to your queries
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Wow... Wow...

I never expected such a detailed response to my first post on the thread... 

Thanks a lot Becky...  Thanks again.

I think I need to do some reading and come back with more questions...

however I have a doubt, one of my indian known person has actually lodged applciation before marriage and he did not showed that he was in defacto relation..

I can talk to him and ask him what exactly he did, I might be having wrong understanding.

Thanks again.. I will comeback to the thread with the information from my frd and with some more queries..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Any visa grants for applicants who applied on the final week of June last year?


----------



## sree-raj

Rocky Balboa said:


> Any visa grants for applicants who applied on the final week of June last year?


Hi Rocky,

None I believe. I don't think they have started any of June's applicants.

Regards,


----------



## Becky26

timus17 said:


> Wow... Wow...
> 
> I never expected such a detailed response to my first post on the thread...
> 
> Thanks a lot Becky...  Thanks again.
> 
> I think I need to do some reading and come back with more questions...
> 
> however I have a doubt, one of my indian known person has actually lodged applciation before marriage and he did not showed that he was in defacto relation..
> 
> I can talk to him and ask him what exactly he did, I might be having wrong understanding.
> 
> Thanks again.. I will comeback to the thread with the information from my frd and with some more queries..



Hey timus17,

I tired to put as much information as I could which I thought was going to be helpful to you during your research.

I just wanted to let you know that there might be other options for you besides the one that I mentioned in my post earlier that might suit your situation better.

I personally have not come across many couples (including my friends) who haven't had a live-in relationship before they either applied for Partner Visa or Prospective Marriage Visa. 

That's why I am unable to advice what exactly you should do. 
What I suggest you can do as I mentioned this in my earlier post as well, it that you should go and cosult a MARA Agent either in India or in Australia. In situations where you ae confused even after talking to friends and family about your situation, you should book an appointment with a Migration Agent. 
You can book your first consultaion for free with most of the agents in Australia. Not too sure how things are done here in India.

Just a suggestion, even though we might have friends who have applied for Partner Visa and know how to go about getting your application ready and know what to do. Every application is different. _What your friend might think is appropriate to do, might not be the best option for you.
So go see a Migration Agent._
First do your own research on this topic and then consult a Migration Agent just to be sure that whatever information you have found is correct. They have thorough knowledge and will help you_ build up you appliaction, which is one of the most straineous tasks you'll ever do. I'm sure our Seniors here will agree with me on this. 
_
Not trying to scare you, this is a very lengthy process, think it through properly with your partner. As you must have read in the "Processing Time Link" that it takes between 8-11 months to get the visa approved. 
You will need a lot of evidence to prove your relationship. Applicants have to submit files which are "inches" thick in order to present a strong case and present a "Decision Ready" file that will contribute towads a comparatively quicker processing of your visa.

So I would suggest, _read the "Partner Migration Booklet" thoroughly_ (this has every bit of information that you will need to build your application) which is available as a PDF document in the below mentioned link:-
Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

Apologies about the long post, hope this will help.
Good Luck to you and keep us posted if you have any more queries.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Rocky Balboa said:


> Any visa grants for applicants who applied on the final week of June last year?



There ae still 3 applicants who are waiting for their visas from the month of May:-
Roshana;
vicky_er1985; and 
Leo

Although 1 applicant from June received her visa (Priority Processing) as she is pregnant:-
nehakausar12

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*So Over these Holidays!!!!!*



sree-raj said:


> AHC!!! Wake up from hibernation of Christmas and issue some grants!!! :focus::focus::focus:
> 
> Unfortunately, there has been a continuum of holidays..!!!:smash::smash:



I swear I have never hated holidays in my entire life like I hated them last year (2013). :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

From Monday I reckon AHC will pick up its pace of work and issuing visa. Two more days to laze around for AHC workers.
Hopefully all of our prayers will be answered very soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Good Luck to all and hope everyone has a relaxing weekend

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

sree-raj said:


> AHC!!! Wake up from hibernation of Christmas and issue some grants!!! :focus::focus::focus:
> 
> Unfortunately, there has been a continuum of holidays..!!!:smash::smash:


I think everything will be back on track from monday....


----------



## saras712

*Good Day every one.....*

Let see how AHC speed up from today.As per SS,its found first week of month always bit quiet...so this is second week and we are expecting good score from AHC. At least 6 visa grant and and 6 files allocated to co this week.


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> *Good Day every one.....*
> 
> Let see how AHC speed up from today.As per SS,its found first week of month always bit quiet...so this is second week and we are expecting good score from AHC. At least 6 visa grant and and 6 files allocated to co this week.





AMEN to that!!!! I wish everything you said comes true. Waiting so desperately for visas approvals. ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!! THIS IS OUR YEAR 
:typing::typing::typing::typing: :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## saras712

saras712 said:


> * People who expecting CO allocation these coming weeks:*
> 
> 
> *pooghi
> Happydiwali
> Detonator1961
> Manpreetsingh
> Becky26*
> 
> 
> *People Who will be getting their visa in next few weeks*:
> 
> 
> 
> *Roshana........................................ 234 days
> vicky_er1985.................................237 days
> Leo................................................237 days
> Dan85...........................................212 days
> Farah Tabassum...........................210 days
> sshmrnbatth.................................196 days
> Sreej-Raj......................................195 days
> nirmalabhi2611............................191 days
> AmaaniSingh................................190 days*
> 
> *These people have 190 or more than 190 days since they lodge application.*
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


Hope AHC like this people this week.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

*Fml*

Hey guys!

Thought I should post the update. 
Nothing positive from my side. Just got off the phone after speaking to AHC. On hold timer was 40:00 mins.
As always I was adviced to wait for another two weeks for CO allocation *sigh*

Anyways, hoping for god's blessings to start pouring down on all of us in form of visas.

Good Luck to all!
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Hi becky
they suggest you to wait 2 more weeks why? Ohhhh I think 20 to 21 week they allocate co now a days they mentioned it also...frustrating thing in that case near by 13 feb I got co ufff ..early sep 2013 files applicants must have to wait april may for visa grant ...best of luck to all
Sweet83


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hi becky
> they suggest you to wait 2 more weeks why? Ohhhh I think 20 to 21 week they allocate co now a days they mentioned it also...frustrating thing in that case near by 13 feb I got co ufff ..early sep 2013 files applicants must have to wait april may for visa grant ...best of luck to all
> Sweet83




Hey sweet,

How are you? I have no idea why after 24 weeks since DOL AHC is still asking me to wait for another 2 weeks. Who knows what is happening in that god forsaken place. 

Apparently there is "a huge backlog of applications" cause of the huge number of applications coming in at the moment

As you said, Good Luck everyone 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Helllo alll
It feels great to be on the list..
But i think ahc ll take to b active must be reviewing the files for grants and allocations..


----------



## sree-raj

Hey all,

I am just waiting to see a single visa grant...It feels like ages I saw one on this forum...

Nobody folks!!!???

AHC buckle up!!! I would advise anybody applying in June to postpone it as they have to go through a long list of never ending holidays...

God shower us some visas ray:ray:ray:


----------



## mithi1988

hiya all,

today i have recieved a mail of acknowledgement for spouse visa. and asked for medicals as well. mail was sent by deepti duklan . so is she my case officer ? or just anybody have to send it. i was expecting my visitor visa today .please advice

regards,
mithi


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

Hi Guys, 
First things first wish you all a happy 2014.
I any one got any good news ???
Guys i have my lodgment date 25 june 2013, done with medicals on 15 oct 2013, I dont know when is the AHC going to wake up for my case??

Can you guys help me with any information ?

thanks guys....


----------



## mithi1988

hiya all
just wana add some more ...applied on 11 dec 2013 
and got my medical documents today 06/01/ 2014 
so 
is my co allocated yet or no ????
and still waiting on my visitor visa .................


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hiya all,
> 
> today i have recieved a mail of acknowledgement for spouse visa. and asked for medicals as well. mail was sent by deepti duklan . so is she my case officer ? or just anybody have to send it. i was expecting my visitor visa today .please advice
> 
> regards,
> mithi



Hey mithi1988,

How are you? After my conversation with AHC this morning, I learnced that the name of the person at the bottom of the Acknowledgement Letter is not the CO. It is the person who generates the letter and sends you the letter to get the medicals done.

I thought the same as you did when I received a letter with the person's name at the bottom. I thought that she was my CO. But after 7 calls to AHC still hasn't alloted one to my applications giving me the same stupid reason of "there is a high volume of visa applications".

I mean how should that affect my case. People who have applied on the same day or even loooooong after me have their files in final queue. I don't get this concept. This is absolute crap!!! So sick of this.
Have to wait for another 2 weeks or so. After those 2 weeks will be over, they will ask me to wait for another 2 weeks and on and on and on............
What is the guarantee that after waiting for another 2 weeks time, AHC "WILL" assign a CO to my case.
Many applicants are getting their visas in 7-8 months. I was getting excited thinking that my 6 month period will be over soon and then it won't be long after that but it will be 6 months since DOL for me soon. And looks like I have a looooooooooooong wait ahead of me looking at how actively AHC is processing my file.

It has been 169 days (over 24 weeks) since DOL and still no CO.
On the AHC website the CO allocation time period is 20-21 weeks. What should I do? Can anyone please help me.

Look forward to your suggestions. Thanks a lot for your help!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hi Guys,
> First things first wish you all a happy 2014.
> I any one got any good news ???
> Guys i have my lodgment date 25 june 2013, done with medicals on 15 oct 2013, I dont know when is the AHC going to wake up for my case??
> 
> Can you guys help me with any information ?
> 
> thanks guys....


Hey nirmalabhi2611,

Happy New Year to you too! 
As per the SS, AHC hasn't started approving visas to June 2013 applicants yet (except for one who is pregnant).

There are only 3 applicants left who are waiting from the month of May 2013 for their visas. After that AHC should start approvign visas to June applicants. It's not going to be very long till you get your visa. 

Wait for a little longer and keep praying.
Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

Look like AHC did not overcome their holiday mood yet.........if AHC you had overcome....please show us some movement. 

:bored::bored::bored::bored:

:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:

:suspicious::suspicious::suspicious::suspicious:


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Hey mithi1988,
> 
> How are you? After my conversation with AHC this morning, I learnced that the name of the person at the bottom of the Acknowledgement Letter is not the CO. It is the person who generates the letter and sends you the letter to get the medicals done.
> 
> I thought the same as you did when I received a letter with the person's name at the bottom. I thought that she was my CO. But after 7 calls to AHC still hasn't alloted one to my applications giving me the same stupid reason of "there is a high volume of visa applications".
> 
> I mean how should that affect my case. People who have applied on the same day or even loooooong after me have their files in final queue. I don't get this concept. This is absolute crap!!! So sick of this.
> Have to wait for another 2 weeks or so. After those 2 weeks will be over, they will ask me to wait for another 2 weeks and on and on and on............
> What is the guarantee that after waiting for another 2 weeks time, AHC "WILL" assign a CO to my case.
> Many applicants are getting their visas in 7-8 months. I was getting excited thinking that my 6 month period will be over soon and then it won't be long after that but it will be 6 months since DOL for me soon. And looks like I have a looooooooooooong wait ahead of me looking at how actively AHC is processing my file.
> 
> It has been 169 days (over 24 weeks) since DOL and still no CO.
> On the AHC website the CO allocation time period is 20-21 weeks. What should I do? Can anyone please help me.
> 
> Look forward to your suggestions. Thanks a lot for your help!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


 Hey becky
I am doing fine by waiting for the my visa"(..how you doing..I do understand that what u feeling now exactly. But dear nothing is in our hand mow we guys are only depand on our Destiny's and luck...now look as a optimistic person ahead as we are. ..as per my guess only because of backlog files getting effected and also because of long vacation AHC HAD in past. .you don't worry at all bcos this month they grant visa for june files as per my guess* now see in this situation wht next a simple questions arrives in our mind then my answer is at the same movement they put july applicants in a queue ...see they increase 7 months by 8 to 11 I think u understand now why they increase and why we delay right our files are ok that's why they don't bothered about it. ..so be positive my cute fighter ..you will get a good news very soon in a week or maximum another week..remember I said same thing to aamani and she had the same in a week .. be smiling and stay positive. .good luck .
god is here for us.
Regards
sweet83


----------



## jatika

Hi
I have applied my spouse visa in april 2013, i haven't receive my visa yet, jst wanna knw all dose who applied in april,13 have received their visa or not.

Thanks heaps


----------



## sweet83

jatika said:


> Hi
> I have applied my spouse visa in april 2013, i haven't receive my visa yet, jst wanna knw all dose who applied in april,13 have received their visa or not.
> 
> Thanks heaps


Hi jatika
well as per my knowledge maximum number of visa grants done for april applicants in October 2013 only few are left like you I don't know why...u have talk to ur co regarding this matter or make a call to AHC .u can send them email also but remember while doing all this be very polite and clam just in case u call pls bring ur hap id number file number and ur passport number ...best of luck.

Regards sweet83


----------



## jatika

thanks for ur quick reply

actually my medicals were delayed, i received d email regarding medicals in june, i did my medicals in melbourne medibank bt dere ws sum problem in it, so final medicals were sent in delhi in last week of august and my co had forwarded d file for final decision in last week of sep, so i jst ws thnkng to receive my visa by now bt its takng too long.

jst wonderng aftr wt tim we receive our visa once file is send for final decision.

thanks a ton


----------



## sweet83

jatika said:


> thanks for ur quick reply
> 
> actually my medicals were delayed, i received d email regarding medicals in june, i did my medicals in melbourne medibank bt dere ws sum problem in it, so final medicals were sent in delhi in last week of august and my co had forwarded d file for final decision in last week of sep, so i jst ws thnkng to receive my visa by now bt its takng too long.
> 
> jst wonderng aftr wt tim we receive our visa once file is send for final decision.
> 
> thanks a ton


Hi jatika
usually its takes 3 months some applicants get there visa before also all depands on work load , applicants personal circumstances and all here are so many factors don't worry you will get good news soon ...most probably in this month best of luck.
Regards sweet83


----------



## jatika

I just hope, i get my visa this month.

Thanks heaps for ur reply

Regards
Jatika


----------



## saras712

*Drought..................................drought...............................draught...................drought..drought and drought....com'n AHC have some rain of visa................cool us down*

:rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> I am doing fine by waiting for the my visa"(..how you doing..I do understand that what u feeling now exactly. But dear nothing is in our hand mow we guys are only depand on our Destiny's and luck...now look as a optimistic person ahead as we are. ..as per my guess only because of backlog files getting effected and also because of long vacation AHC HAD in past. .you don't worry at all bcos this month they grant visa for june files as per my guess* now see in this situation wht next a simple questions arrives in our mind then my answer is at the same movement they put july applicants in a queue ...see they increase 7 months by 8 to 11 I think u understand now why they increase and why we delay right our files are ok that's why they don't bothered about it. ..so be positive my cute fighter ..you will get a good news very soon in a week or maximum another week..remember I said same thing to aamani and she had the same in a week .. be smiling and stay positive. .good luck .
> god is here for us.
> Regards
> sweet83



Hey sweet,

Thank you so much for your reply, you are so sweet!
I guess you are right about us having to wait for as long its going to take. But it really sucks!! I was going through the SS today and saw as per the current trend, many applicants have received their grants in about 200 days. 
It is my 170th day today since DOL for me. And you know what is my situation. 
AHC is not ready to tell me when they will shower their blessing on my file.

Gonna keep praying and hope for the best. 
Thanks so much for your support and kind words. God Bless you and hope you hear something from AHC very soon.

Kind Regards
Becky


----------



## Becky26

jatika said:


> Hi
> I have applied my spouse visa in april 2013, i haven't receive my visa yet, jst wanna knw all dose who applied in april,13 have received their visa or not.
> 
> Thanks heaps



Hey jatika!

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can update them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission work.
You can fill in the form in the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT...HENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

- jst wanna knw all dose who applied in april,13 have received their visa or not.
Answer- If you have a look at the SS, you'll be able to see that all April 2013 that all April applicants ahve received their visas. More important you'll be able to see how long it took them to receive the grant. Some of the applicants had to wait for longer than usual.

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with your visa processing. Please do keep us posted.

Look forward to your reply.
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> *Drought..................................drought...............................draught...................drought..drought and drought....com'n AHC have some rain of visa................cool us down*
> 
> :rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:




Don't think AHC wants to come back to work. Lazy creatures!!
They are just hopeless. I thought AHC will work as per Australian standards even though they are in India. But I was wrong.

Good Luck everyone for the rest of the week. Hope AHC will wake up soon from their hibernation mode.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jatika

hey becky,

i have filled dat form.

thanks

regards
jatika


----------



## Becky26

jatika said:


> hey becky,
> 
> i have filled dat form.
> 
> thanks
> 
> regards
> jatika



Hi jatika,

I've added your application details to the SS.
You can view them by click on the link mentioned below:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

I'm not sure if your aware that your CO has left her job at AHC. When I emailed her on November 10, 2013 her automated email reply said that she has left the organisation. Not sure if that is causing the delay. Also as you mentioned in your post earlier, there was some mix up in your medicals, could also be a reason of delay.

Good Luck and feel free to ask any questions you might have.
Thanks.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jatika

oh really preeti arora has left. But if she has forwarded the file then i dnt thnk so their should be a prob.
yes i know coz of my medicals my visa is delayed. 

do u hv ny contact no. where i cn call n i knw abt my visa status.

thanks


----------



## Becky26

jatika said:


> oh really preeti arora has left. But if she has forwarded the file then i dnt thnk so their should be a prob.
> yes i know coz of my medicals my visa is delayed.
> 
> do u hv ny contact no. where i cn call n i knw abt my visa status.
> 
> thanks



yeah! That came as a shock to me.
I think in your case it's just the medical that is causing the delay.
You should be hearing some good news very soon. Don't worry :fingerscrossed:

Yes, below is the phone number for AHC:-
011 4122 1000
After you dial this number, as soon as the computerized message starts playing, press 1 and 2 on your key pad. Don't need to listen to the message. As soon as you press 1 and 2, you'll be placed in the queue to speak to an AHC operator.

As sweet mentioned earlier, make sure you have your:-
File number;
Passport Number;
HAP ID 
next to you when you are calling them. Also be patient when you ring them cause the last time I called AHC I was on hold for over 40 minutes.

AHC working hours are:-
Monday to Friday:- 8:30am to 5:00pm
Lunch-Time is between 1:00pm to 2:00pm (No one will answer your call during that time)

NOTE- If the call doesn't connect the first time you call, keep trying. Eventually it'll get connected.

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jatika

thank you so much.

u guys r really dng a gud job. keep d gud work.

thanks again.

regards 
jatika


----------



## Becky26

jatika said:


> thank you so much.
> 
> u guys r really dng a gud job. keep d gud work.
> 
> thanks again.
> 
> regards
> jatika



No worries!
Glad we can help! Keep us posted when you have any updates 

Kind Regards,
Becky​


----------



## saras712

*Two dry day in a row.....hat trick day today.....let see how we defend :boxing::boxing::boxing: by making 1,2,3,4,5 or six visa grant run today....other wise AHC will win the game.... 
Welcome to the 9th day of new year..

Wake up AHC wake up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:

Not make any difference which dayis today for AHC they have all day holiday......*

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## timus17

Hello All,

Good Morning...

I am trying to fill application for my wife and have came across few doubts.

1: What are the payment methods ? I am thinking of choosing VFS as payment option but in that case what do we need to fill in the form for payment options ?

2. I am trying to fill the partner visa with intended date of marriage. Now in this case when the ask "When did you and your fiance commit to shared life".. Should I just mention the date when we made committement to each other ? or does this questions talks about living together ? In India we do not live with partner before mention.. What should be the correct answer?

3. For Form 888 for witness...
a.) Do we need two witness from India from Wife's side? Can they be family memebers ? like brother or mother of my wife?
b.) Do we also need witness from Australia from my side? I do not know many people here, those I know only know about me and my wife's marriage from last 5-6 months only.. Will it be counted?
If answer to b.) is that yes we need witness from Australia. Then can I ask my sister and bro-in-law to be witness and fill form 888 ? They is Australia PR holder but currently living in New Zealand.

4. Another question says "Are you related to visa applicant by blood, marriage or adoption?" .. I am not married to her as of now but will get married soon... So Should I say NO or YES to this question ?


----------



## Becky26

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Good Morning...
> 
> I am trying to fill application for my wife and have came across few doubts.
> 
> 1: What are the payment methods ? I am thinking of choosing VFS as payment option but in that case what do we need to fill in the form for payment options ?
> 
> 2. I am trying to fill the partner visa with intended date of marriage. Now in this case when the ask "When did you and your fiance commit to shared life".. Should I just mention the date when we made committement to each other ? or does this questions talks about living together ? In India we do not live with partner before mention.. What should be the correct answer?
> 
> 3. For Form 888 for witness...
> a.) Do we need two witness from India from Wife's side? Can they be family memebers ? like brother or mother of my wife?
> b.) Do we also need witness from Australia from my side? I do not know many people here, those I know only know about me and my wife's marriage from last 5-6 months only.. Will it be counted?
> If answer to b.) is that yes we need witness from Australia. Then can I ask my sister and bro-in-law to be witness and fill form 888 ? They is Australia PR holder but currently living in New Zealand.
> 
> 4. Another question says "Are you related to visa applicant by blood, marriage or adoption?" .. I am not married to her as of now but will get married soon... So Should I say NO or YES to this question ?




Hey timus17,

I'll try and help you with the information I have.

1: What are the payment methods ? I am thinking of choosing VFS as payment option but in that case what do we need to fill in the form for payment options ?
Answer- My personal opinion when it comes to making payment for Partner Visa is through a Demand Draft.
Below is the link from VFS New Delhi website with the payment information that you might find helpful:-

Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Family-Partner - Visa Fees
The forms where payment details are asked, leave them blank and at the time of submitting the visa fees and application the VFS operator will fill in the details themselves. They know what to do, so Leave the payment details column in the forms blank till later.



2. I am trying to fill the partner visa with intended date of marriage. Now in this case when the ask "When did you and your fiance commit to shared life".. Should I just mention the date when we made committement to each other ? or does this questions talks about living together ? In India we do not live with partner before mention.. What should be the correct answer?
Answer- If you are married just put in the date you got engaged or when you guys decided you were getting married.


3. For Form 888 for witness...
a.) Do we need two witness from India from Wife's side? Can they be family memebers ? like brother or mother of my wife?
Answer- Form 888-Statutory Declarations can only be filled by Australian citizens or PR. These forms will be invalid if anyone else fills them.


b.) Do we also need witness from Australia from my side? I do not know many people here, those I know only know about me and my wife's marriage from last 5-6 months only.. Will it be counted?
Answer- As I said before, Form 888 can only be validly filled by Australian citizens or permanent residents. You need 2*Form 888. 
Whoever fills them should know about your marriage and should also know your wife. 
Read Form 888, all the information is provided in the starting 2-3 pages of the form.
I don't think if your brother and sister-in-law are allowed to fill in th form because they are family. People/friends who know you and your wife as a couple have to fill those forms.



4. Another question says "Are you related to visa applicant by blood, marriage or adoption?" .. I am not married to her as of now but will get married soon... So Should I say NO or YES to this question ?
Answer- You say "NO".
Related by blood meaning your wife is not your sister/first cousin. 
(Weird question, ey)


Hope this help
Feel free to ask if you have any more queries.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Good Morning...
> 
> I am trying to fill application for my wife and have came across few doubts.
> 
> 1: What are the payment methods ? I am thinking of choosing VFS as payment option but in that case what do we need to fill in the form for payment options ?
> 
> 2. I am trying to fill the partner visa with intended date of marriage. Now in this case when the ask "When did you and your fiance commit to shared life".. Should I just mention the date when we made committement to each other ? or does this questions talks about living together ? In India we do not live with partner before mention.. What should be the correct answer?
> 
> 3. For Form 888 for witness...
> a.) Do we need two witness from India from Wife's side? Can they be family memebers ? like brother or mother of my wife?
> b.) Do we also need witness from Australia from my side? I do not know many people here, those I know only know about me and my wife's marriage from last 5-6 months only.. Will it be counted?
> If answer to b.) is that yes we need witness from Australia. Then can I ask my sister and bro-in-law to be witness and fill form 888 ? They is Australia PR holder but currently living in New Zealand.
> 
> 4. Another question says "Are you related to visa applicant by blood, marriage or adoption?" .. I am not married to her as of now but will get married soon... So Should I say NO or YES to this question ?


Hi Timus

Answering your question 1.....payment can be done by credit card in aus if you are in Australia.You have to call immi department in aus or go personally to nearest office with your would be wife's passport detail.They will give you receipt that you can put along your application. Dont have idea about credit card option in india but VFS you have to put Demand draft on name of AHC.

3.
Form 888 witness shouldn't be your family member,infact need Australian citizen or PR who knows both of you as genuine husband-wife or would be husband wife or in relation from long time.It will be good to get someone from Australia if she had traveled and people know her there.It helps.Read that form again it must saying something about how long person should know u and ur wife.


Hope this helps


----------



## timus17

Becky26 said:


> Hey timus17,
> 
> I'll try and help you with the information I have.
> 
> 1: What are the payment methods ? I am thinking of choosing VFS as payment option but in that case what do we need to fill in the form for payment options ?
> Answer- My personal opinion when it comes to making payment for Partner Visa is through a Demand Draft.
> Below is the link from VFS New Delhi website with the payment information that you might find helpful:-
> 
> Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Family-Partner - Visa Fees
> The forms where payment details are asked, leave them blank and at the time of submitting the visa fees and application the VFS operator will fill in the details themselves. They know what to do, so Leave the payment details column in the forms blank till later.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I am trying to fill the partner visa with intended date of marriage. Now in this case when the ask "When did you and your fiance commit to shared life".. Should I just mention the date when we made committement to each other ? or does this questions talks about living together ? In India we do not live with partner before mention.. What should be the correct answer?
> Answer- If you are married just put in the date you got engaged or when you guys decided you were getting married.
> 
> 
> 3. For Form 888 for witness...
> a.) Do we need two witness from India from Wife's side? Can they be family memebers ? like brother or mother of my wife?
> Answer- Form 888-Statutory Declarations can only be filled by Australian citizens or PR. These forms will be invalid if anyone else fills them.
> 
> 
> b.) Do we also need witness from Australia from my side? I do not know many people here, those I know only know about me and my wife's marriage from last 5-6 months only.. Will it be counted?
> Answer- As I said before, Form 888 can only be validly filled by Australian citizens or permanent residents. You need 2*Form 888.
> Whoever fills them should know about your marriage and should also know your wife.
> Read Form 888, all the information is provided in the starting 2-3 pages of the form.
> I don't think if your brother and sister-in-law are allowed to fill in th form because they are family. People/friends who know you and your wife as a couple have to fill those forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Another question says "Are you related to visa applicant by blood, marriage or adoption?" .. I am not married to her as of now but will get married soon... So Should I say NO or YES to this question ?
> Answer- You say "NO".
> Related by blood meaning your wife is not your sister/first cousin.
> (Weird question, ey)
> 
> 
> Hope this help
> Feel free to ask if you have any more queries.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Thanks a lot Becky and Saras712.. Very useful info... However when we read the first page of form 888 there is first "Note" as given below

"Note: If the visa applicant is outside Australia and is unable to have an Australian citizen or Australian PR complete this form, any person who knows the applicant and their partner or fiance(e) may also complete this form."

Any comments for this ?


Also Becky..

When you say this "
2. I am trying to fill the partner visa with intended date of marriage. Now in this case when the ask "When did you and your fiance commit to shared life".. Should I just mention the date when we made committement to each other ? or does this questions talks about living together ? In India we do not live with partner before mention.. What should be the correct answer?
Answer- If you are married just put in the date you got engaged or when you guys decided you were getting married.
"


I am not married, will be getting married and want to put the visa applicaiton in advance... Will there be an issue


----------



## Becky26

timus17 said:


> Thanks a lot Becky and Saras712.. Very useful info... However when we read the first page of form 888 there is first "Note" as given below
> 
> "Note: If the visa applicant is outside Australia and is unable to have an Australian citizen or Australian PR complete this form, any person who knows the applicant and their partner or fiance(e) may also complete this form."
> 
> Any comments for this ?



No worries!
I'm not too sure what your best option would be in that scenario
Perhaps, maybe you can request your friends to fill in the Form 888, sign it and email them to you?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## timus17

Becky26 said:


> No worries!
> I'm not too sure what your best option would be in that scenario
> Perhaps, maybe you can request your friends to fill in the Form 888, sign it and email them to you?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I agree.. But the problem here is no body in Australia knows here as she ahs never travelled here. Only my Sister and Bro in law know here personally that too they have met her in India not in Australia.....


Also Becky..

When you Answered this question 
2. I am trying to fill the partner visa with intended date of marriage. Now in this case when the ask "When did you and your fiance commit to shared life".. Should I just mention the date when we made committement to each other ? or does this questions talks about living together ? In India we do not live with partner before mention.. What should be the correct answer?
Answer- If you are married just put in the date you got engaged or when you guys decided you were getting married.
"


I am not married, will be getting married and want to put the visa applicaiton in advance... Will there be an issue ? I have seen people saying that if you are not married you can not put an application.. But I had personally seen people who have done this.. and I also got this advice from AHC Delhi..


----------



## Becky26

timus17 said:


> Thanks a lot Becky and Saras712.. Very useful info... However when we read the first page of form 888 there is first "Note" as given below
> 
> "Note: If the visa applicant is outside Australia and is unable to have an Australian citizen or Australian PR complete this form, any person who knows the applicant and their partner or fiance(e) may also complete this form."
> 
> Any comments for this ?
> 
> 
> Also Becky..
> 
> When you say this "
> 2. I am trying to fill the partner visa with intended date of marriage. Now in this case when the ask "When did you and your fiance commit to shared life".. Should I just mention the date when we made committement to each other ? or does this questions talks about living together ? In India we do not live with partner before mention.. What should be the correct answer?
> Answer- If you are married just put in the date you got engaged or when you guys decided you were getting married.
> "
> 
> 
> I am not married, will be getting married and want to put the visa applicaiton in advance... Will there be an issue



Hey,

From what I know, I don't think you can apply for Partner Visa before you get married specially when you guys have not been in a de-facto relationshhip or married.
You need to satisfy one of these conditions:-
Either in a de-facto relationship (for a minimum period of 12 months); or 
married to; an Australian citizen, Permanent Resident or eligible New Zealand Citizen.

I don't think you are eligibe to apply for partner visa (in advance) cause you are not married yet nor you have been in a de-facto relationship with your partner for 12 months minimum.

As I wrote in my first post to you; you can apply for Partner visa only after you get married;
or you can apply for a Prospective Marriage Visa (Fiance Visa).

Hope this helps.


----------



## timus17

Becky26 said:


> Hey,
> 
> From what I know, I don't think you can apply for Partner Visa before you get married specially when you guys have not been in a de-facto relationshhip or married.
> You need to satisfy one of these conditions:-
> Either in a de-facto relationship (for a minimum period of 12 months); or
> married to; an Australian citizen, Permanent Resident or eligible New Zealand Citizen.
> 
> I don't think you are eligibe to apply for partner visa (in advance) cause you are not married yet nor you have been in a de-facto relationship with your partner for 12 months minimum.
> 
> As I wrote in my first post to you; you can apply for Partner visa only after you get married;
> or you can apply for a Prospective Marriage Visa (Fiance Visa).
> 
> Hope this helps.



I agree... This was my understanding up till 2 week ago... 

Now in last two weeks two things happened

1. One of my known Indian Friend told me he has applied for Visa in Oct... he went to India and got married and now has supplied all the pending documents... and the vsia has gone in to queue.. Same case as mine...

2. I applied for my wife's Tourist visa.. and got a call from AHC last week... They were asking me why did you not apply for spouse visa.. I told them that I am not married how can I apply.. she asked me when are you getting married, I told them in April.. She said file you 309/100 visa in Feb with intended date of marriage and when case officer gets assigned you can provide the pending documents like marriage certificate....

I double confirmed with the lady again.. and she said Yes you can apply..

Now I am confused.. I have seen people in this forum saying you can not apply before marriage... But the AHC guy and fellow Indian mate had already did it with no issues...

I am confused now..


----------



## Becky26

timus17 said:


> I agree... This was my understanding up till 2 week ago...
> 
> Now in last two weeks two things happened
> 
> 1. One of my known Indian Friend told me he has applied for Visa in Oct... he went to India and got married and now has supplied all the pending documents... and the vsia has gone in to queue.. Same case as mine...
> 
> 2. I applied for my wife's Tourist visa.. and got a call from AHC last week... They were asking me why did you not apply for spouse visa.. I told them that I am not married how can I apply.. she asked me when are you getting married, I told them in April.. She said file you 309/100 visa in Feb with intended date of marriage and when case officer gets assigned you can provide the pending documents like marriage certificate....
> 
> I double confirmed with the lady again.. and she said Yes you can apply..
> 
> Now I am confused.. I have seen people in this forum saying you can not apply before marriage... But the AHC guy and fellow Indian mate had already did it with no issues...
> 
> I am confused now..




Well, I'm not sure then, if AHC people are suggesting you should apply for Spouse Visa then you should go ahead and apply for it. Maybe the rules are different for AHC in different countries.

I did not know that partner visa can be applied in advance. I should say, that is quite a handy service provided by AHC.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jatika

hey becky,

i jst called dem, dey told me since u r nt in india , so visa cnt b granted as u leave australia after a while visa ll b b granted .

Is it necessary dat u shuld b in india whn visa is granted to u.


----------



## Becky26

jatika said:


> hey becky,
> 
> i jst called dem, dey told me since u r nt in india , so visa cnt b granted as u leave australia after a while visa ll b b granted .
> 
> Is it necessary dat u shuld b in india whn visa is granted to u.



Hey jatika,

How are you? 
Yes because Partner (309/100) Visa is an offshore partner visa application; you have to be outside Australia so that your visa can be granted. It cannot be granted while you are in Australia.

As soon as you lease Australia, you need to inform your CO that you have left AU and are back in India so that AHC can go ahead with the remaining formalities of granting your visa. 
Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jatika

oh i wasn't knowing this, they also told me , final decision to ur visa hs been made bt visa ll b granted as u leave australia. 

thanks a lot. I jst regret y i havnt join dis forum before 

regards
jatika


----------



## Becky26

jatika said:


> oh i wasn't knowing this, they also told me , final decision to ur visa hs been made bt visa ll b granted as u leave australia.
> 
> thanks a lot. I jst regret y i havnt join dis forum before
> 
> regards
> jatika




Yaaaaay!! That's an awesome news for you!!! So as soon as you depart Australia, your visa will be granted.

And no worries, its a great feeling when I help others 
So you should fly back to India ASAP! 
Good Luck! Keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## timus17

jatika said:


> oh i wasn't knowing this, they also told me , final decision to ur visa hs been made bt visa ll b granted as u leave australia.
> 
> thanks a lot. I jst regret y i havnt join dis forum before
> 
> regards
> jatika



Congrats Becky.... Happy Times ahead.. 

Would you mind sharing your timelines?


----------



## Becky26

timus17 said:


> Congrats Becky.... Happy Times ahead..
> 
> Would you mind sharing your timelines?


timus17, it's happy times for jatika 
Her timeline is already in the SS.
My happy times are no where to be found, for now atleast.

Becky


----------



## timus17

Becky26 said:


> timus17, it's happy times for jatika
> Her timeline is already in the SS.
> My happy times are no where to be found, for now atleast.
> 
> Becky




oooppss..

Congrats for Jatika...


----------



## sree-raj

dan85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Visa still not received yet, havent heard from the case officer.
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Dan85


Heyy Dan85,

How are you? Any news on Visa?

Regards,


----------



## HH8570

*regarding CO allocation*

Hello, 
I applied for Partner Visa (Subclass -339 ) on 7th August . n i got mail regarding medical n acknowledgement letter within a week. But, still I have been allocated Case Officer . Please , tell me How much will it take for CO and Visa grant. Its damn difficult to wait as my husband is in Australia. Should I now apply Tourist Visa if it ll take time.


----------



## jan14

Hi Friends,

Just received an Email today afternoon i.e. 7th Jan , stating my wife's visa has been granted.
This Forum has been a great help. Thanks to all, I wish you all the Best for your Visa grants. 

My Special thanks to Becky & Saras, Gud luck to u sisters I pray May Allah bless you with the visas soon....

Jan 14


----------



## sis_bhav

jan14 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just received an Email today afternoon i.e. 7th Jan , stating my wife's visa has been granted.
> This Forum has been a great help. Thanks to all, I wish you all the Best for your Visa grants.
> 
> My Special thanks to Becky & Saras, Gud luck to u sisters I pray May Allah bless you with the visas soon....
> 
> Jan 14


many congrats....happu for u


----------



## jan14

jan14 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just received an Email today afternoon i.e. 7th Jan , stating my wife's visa has been granted.
> This Forum has been a great help. Thanks to all, I wish you all the Best for your Visa grants.
> 
> My Special thanks to Becky & Saras, Gud luck to u sisters I pray May Allah bless you with the visas soon....
> 
> Jan 14


Hi,
Just a small correction, visa grant date is 8th Jan.

Thanks
Jan14


----------



## Becky26

jan14 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just received an Email today afternoon i.e. 7th Jan , stating my wife's visa has been granted.
> This Forum has been a great help. Thanks to all, I wish you all the Best for your Visa grants.
> 
> My Special thanks to Becky & Saras, Gud luck to u sisters I pray May Allah bless you with the visas soon....
> 
> Jan 14



CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND YOUR WIFE!!!!! Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. God bless you. 
Now worries, I'm glad we could help you in this time of need.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



HH8570 said:


> Hello,
> I applied for Partner Visa (Subclass -339 ) on 7th August . n i got mail regarding medical n acknowledgement letter within a week. But, still I have been allocated Case Officer . Please , tell me How much will it take for CO and Visa grant. Its damn difficult to wait as my husband is in Australia. Should I now apply Tourist Visa if it ll take time.


Hey HH8570!

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can update them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission work.
You can fill in the form in the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

- Please , tell me How much will it take for CO and Visa grant.
Answer- I completely understand your frustrations and feelings. Don't know if this will make you feel any better, I am in the exact same situation in which you are right now. I applied for my visa on July 22nd, 2013; all the documents including PCC and Medicals have been submitted almost 6 months ago and still there has been no CO allocated to my case. 
Everytime I have called AHC, they keep telling me the time for CO allocation has increasde. 
When I applied in July time frame from CO allocation was 10-12 weeks from DOL and now it have increased to 20-21 weeks. It has been over 24 weeks for me since DOL. I called AHC on Jan 6, 2014 and requested them information as to now how long its going to take them to allcoate a CO to my file and they have the same old useless sentence they say to everyone:- _
"There is a huge backlog of applications and this is causing the delay in CO allocation. So I should wait for another couple of weeks."_

As far as CO allocation is concerned, all we can do is wait. There is nothing we can do, but to whinge and complain to our families/friends/forum friends. 
I know what you are going through

- Should I now apply Tourist Visa if it ll take time
Answer- Many applicants on Partner Visa (on this forum) have applied for tourist visa while they are waiting for their visa approval. So yes, you can definitely apply for a visitor visa. 

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with your visa processing. Please keep us posted.

Look forward to your reply.
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Hey Everyone!!!

So happy to see that AHC has started approving June applications 
Start packing people!!!!!

Good Luck to all! So excited :cheer2::cheer2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

Becky26 said:


> Hey nirmalabhi2611,
> 
> Happy New Year to you too!
> As per the SS, AHC hasn't started approving visas to June 2013 applicants yet (except for one who is pregnant).
> 
> There are only 3 applicants left who are waiting from the month of May 2013 for their visas. After that AHC should start approvign visas to June applicants. It's not going to be very long till you get your visa.
> 
> Wait for a little longer and keep praying.
> Good Luck to you!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,
Thanks a lot but AHC SUCKSSSSS big time...... most heartless people i have ever come across. They are keeping me and my 10 mths baby away, when they could have given me a priority visa. AHC sucksssss.
I have already started losing faith in god as well. so no prayers for me also...

thanks 
Smore


----------



## Becky26

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hey Becky,
> Thanks a lot but AHC SUCKSSSSS big time...... most heartless people i have ever come across. They are keeping me and my 10 mths baby away, when they could have given me a priority visa. AHC sucksssss.
> I have already started losing faith in god as well. so no prayers for me also...
> 
> thanks
> Smore




Hey nirmalabhi2611,

How are you? I know how you and many others feel on this thread. AHC is one of the most heartless and emotionless organization I have come across. Feels like AHC recruits robots. But if they were robots, they should have processed applications much quicker. 
Don't know how to describe AHC workers. They never think what their laziness and ignorace is costing the applicants.

Anyways, none of this is going to change anything. As I said before, all we can do is pray and wait; however long it is going to take.

Good Luck!
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

congrats. .


----------



## HH8570

Thanx a lot for providing me information. But in ur view , when AHC will start granting visa to august applicants?


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> Thanx a lot for providing me information. But in ur view , when AHC will start granting visa to august applicants?



It all depends how fast they approve visas for applicants from the month of June and July.
Just a guess, August applicant should be getting thier visas by March-April 2014.

Your application details are not in the SS. 
Please fill in your details in the form by clicking on the link mentioned below:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Thanks. Good Luck!!
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



cute1987 said:


> _*SS Users may get Visa Grant before Xmas*_
> 
> _*Active Users*
> *01*. *Andria D'mello* *(Inactive User)*-- *(078)*
> *02*. *Kunrit (DOG 23.12.2013).* ------- *(070)*
> *03*. *Jan14* *(DOG 08.01.2014)* -------- *(062)*
> *04*. *Petpeeves (DOG 23.12.2013)*--- *(022)*
> 
> *Inactive Users*
> *01*. *Rajesh*. ----------------------------- *(106)*
> *02*. *Badshah*. --------------------------- *(082)*
> *03*. *Anu*. --------------------------------- *(070)*_
> 
> * Wish you Good Luck for an early Visa Grant  *​





jan14 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just received an Email today afternoon i.e. 7th Jan , stating my wife's visa has been granted.
> This Forum has been a great help. Thanks to all, I wish you all the Best for your Visa grants.
> 
> My Special thanks to Becky & Saras, Gud luck to u sisters I pray May Allah bless you with the visas soon....
> 
> Jan 14


*lane: Congratulations to you both... wishing you a happy married life... :cheer2:*


----------



## Amaanisingh

Waoooo greattt news..congratulations..
First good news of the new year.
Mine is 26 june.. But i think mine ll take time As my file was queued late..
But still in high hopes and toooo much excitemement..

Goood luck all..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey people start making a new list..
It really helps ..


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> Hello,
> I applied for Partner Visa (Subclass -339 ) on 7th August . n i got mail regarding medical n acknowledgement letter within a week. But, still I have been allocated Case Officer . Please , tell me How much will it take for CO and Visa grant. Its damn difficult to wait as my husband is in Australia. Should I now apply Tourist Visa if it ll take time.


Hey!

Just wondering, which VFS did you apply from?
Thanks,
Becky


----------



## saras712

jan14 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just received an Email today afternoon i.e. 7th Jan , stating my wife's visa has been granted.
> This Forum has been a great help. Thanks to all, I wish you all the Best for your Visa grants.
> 
> My Special thanks to Becky & Saras, Gud luck to u sisters I pray May Allah bless you with the visas soon....
> 
> Jan 14


*
Very well defended the hat trick day of AHC. Many congrets......I can imaging your excitement......u have made brother a sister...*


*
even I dont know when I have changed my gender.
*

*Many congrets again.*



ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
lane:lane:lane:lane:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## detonator1961

Hey Becky,

I applied for prospective marriage visa subclass 300 on 1/8/13 at VFS chandigarh. I got a email next day *from VFS* saying my application has been recieved by australian high commission new delhi. since then no contact have been made from AHC.

The thing thats bothering me other than no CO allocation is that yourself, HH8570 and I think sweet83 recieved acknowledgment from AHC and request for medicals as well but I did not. So my question is did you guys applied directly at AHC New Delhi rather than through VFS?

My guess is people who appled at VFS got acknowledgement from VFS and were not requested to do medicals as VFS has not authority to ask for medicals. People who applied directly at AHC New Delhi got acknowledgement from AHC and were asked for medicals. Although in both cases CO is not allocated for end july onwards applications.

Please shed some light on this.


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> *
> Very well defended the hat trick day of AHC. Many congrets......I can imaging your excitement......u make brother a sister...*
> 
> 
> *
> even I dont know when I have change my gender.
> *
> 
> *Many congrets again.*
> 
> 
> 
> ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> lane:lane:lane:lane:
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:



ahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You crack me up sometimes


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I applied for prospective marriage visa subclass 300 on 1/8/13 at VFS chandigarh. I got a email next day *from VFS* saying my application has been recieved by australian high commission new delhi. since then no contact have been made from AHC.
> 
> The thing thats bothering me other than no CO allocation is that yourself, HH8570 and I think sweet83 recieved acknowledgment from AHC and request for medicals as well but I did not. So my question is did you guys applied directly at AHC New Delhi rather than through VFS?
> 
> My guess is people who appled at VFS got acknowledgement from VFS and were not requested to do medicals as VFS has not authority to ask for medicals. People who applied directly at AHC New Delhi got acknowledgement from AHC and were asked for medicals. Although in both cases CO is not allocated for end july onwards applications.
> 
> Please shed some light on this.



Hey detonator1961,

How are you? If I'm not wrong, I don't think it is possible for someone to apply for any kind of visa directly to AHC. All visa applications (of whatever type) have to be submitted to a VFS office. 
I applied at VFS New Delhi on a Friday. My acknowledgement letter from AHC came through first on the following Monday and then 2 days after, I was sent my HAP ID to get the medicals done. Then on the same Monday I received acknowledgement letter from VFS New Delhi as well.

Since July 2013, AHC has started following a rather more complicated processing method, I have not idea why.
It is very hard to tell why AHC is doing what with the July 2013 onwards applications. 

171 days since DOL today (over 24 weeks), and I have no idea why AHC is taking so freaking long to just do something as simple as alloting CO to files which have been waiting for over the time period of 20-21 weeks (something that is mentioned on their stupid website) ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!

So FRUSTRATING!!!!!! :smash::smash::smash::smash::smash::smash:
_Have you tried calling AHC to see when they are planning on giving your file a CO and providing you your HAP ID for medicals?_

Don't worry, we are in this together. Keep praying, that is our one and only resort.
Keep us updated with your processing.

Look forward to your reply.
Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

detonator1961 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I applied for prospective marriage visa subclass 300 on 1/8/13 at VFS chandigarh. I got a email next day *from VFS* saying my application has been recieved by australian high commission new delhi. since then no contact have been made from AHC.
> 
> The thing thats bothering me other than no CO allocation is that yourself, HH8570 and I think sweet83 recieved acknowledgment from AHC and request for medicals as well but I did not. So my question is did you guys applied directly at AHC New Delhi rather than through VFS?
> 
> My guess is people who appled at VFS got acknowledgement from VFS and were not requested to do medicals as VFS has not authority to ask for medicals. People who applied directly at AHC New Delhi got acknowledgement from AHC and were asked for medicals. Although in both cases CO is not allocated for end july onwards applications.
> 
> Please shed some light on this.


Hi Detonetor

We have applied to VFS Ahmedabad and we got Acknowledgement letter from VFS ....but we havnt got any letter from AHC.


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Hi Detonetor
> 
> We have applied to VFS Ahmedabad and we got Acknowledgement letter from VFS ....but we havnt got any letter from AHC.




This is weird 
I thought everyone receives an acknowledgement letter from both VFS and AHC on receiving our applications.

I got acknowledgement letter from both of them :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:

Becky


----------



## detonator1961

Becky26 said:


> Hey detonator1961,
> 
> How are you? If I'm not wrong, I don't think it is possible for someone to apply for any kind of visa directly to AHC. All visa applications (of whatever type) have to be submitted to a VFS office.
> I applied at VFS New Delhi on a Friday. My acknowledgement letter from AHC came through first on the following Monday and then 2 days after, I was sent my HAP ID to get the medicals done. Then on the same Monday I received acknowledgement letter from VFS New Delhi as well.
> 
> Since July 2013, AHC has started following a rather more complicated processing method, I have not idea why.
> It is very hard to tell why AHC is doing what with the July 2013 onwards applications.
> 
> 171 days since DOL today (over 24 weeks), and I have no idea why AHC is taking so freaking long to just do something as simple as alloting CO to files which have been waiting for over the time period of 20-21 weeks (something that is mentioned on their stupid website) ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So FRUSTRATING!!!!!! :smash::smash::smash::smash::smash::smash:
> _Have you tried calling AHC to see when they are planning on giving your file a CO and providing you your HAP ID for medicals?_
> 
> Don't worry, we are in this together. Keep praying, that is our one and only resort.
> Keep us updated with your processing.
> 
> Look forward to your reply.
> Good Luck to you!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Becky,

If I could correct you, all type of visa applications can be submitted to AHC New Delhi directly in person or via courier. I applied at VFS chandigarh as I did not want to travel and I dont trust courier service in INDIA.

I have send AHC many emails quering for CO allocation and same story what they been telling you i.e. huge number of applications bla bla and keep increasing time frame for CO allocation. I called only once in december (30 minutes on waiting) and found they had track of all my previous emails and as ususal they said me to wait for longer.

We are kinda in same boat except you did your medicals. My concern is that say if we get CO allocated this month and god knows when they put us in DOQ then its gonna be well over 8 months till we get our visa. This would prove 8-11 months processing time statement on AHC website.


----------



## saras712

*Its bit hard to predict now...as AHC going with DOQ not DOL. But from ss we can see people after May haven't processed as fast as compare to previous month.Even co allocation was late.In ss,all applicant after May haven't have nearly 80 days in queue even though they are close to 190 days.Jan 14 was lucky last who had a 83 days in queue. 

Dont want to dissappoint any one but if AHC will go with 90 days in queue theory than we have to wait bit more.but hope if they make us to wait and they catch up with remaining applicant to assign Co and Queue. * 

Here is the list of people:

*sshmrnbatth-----------------73DOQ----------------203DOL
Sreej-Raj----------------------59DOQ---------------202DOL
Bamborabi--------------------59DOQ---------------181DOL
Farah Tabassum------------48 DOQ---------------217DOL
Saras712---------------------41DOQ---------------191DOL
vicky_er1985-----------------35DOQ--------------244DOL
sis_bhav----------------------35DOQ---------------195DOL
AmaaniSingh-----------------31DOQ---------------197DOL
raj-----------------------------30 DOQ---------------217DOL
Dan85-------------------------NADOQ --------------219DOL
Roshana----------------------------------------------241DOL
Leo----------------------------------------------------244DOL*


*Good luck to every one*


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> Becky,
> 
> If I could correct you, all type of visa applications can be submitted to AHC New Delhi directly in person or via courier. I applied at VFS chandigarh as I did not want to travel and I dont trust courier service in INDIA.
> 
> I have send AHC many emails quering for CO allocation and same story what they been telling you i.e. huge number of applications bla bla and keep increasing time frame for CO allocation. I called only once in december (30 minutes on waiting) and found they had track of all my previous emails and as ususal they said me to wait for longer.
> 
> We are kinda in same boat except you did your medicals. My concern is that say if we get CO allocated this month and god knows when they put us in DOQ then its gonna be well over 8 months till we get our visa. This would prove 8-11 months processing time statement on AHC website.



Oh really!! I didn't know people could submit their applications directly to AHC. Ah well, learnt something new today. Thanks for updating my information 

Before I started calling AHC, my husband and I emailed them 5 times and we waited for well over 3 months for their reply. But as usual no reply.
Now as far as CO allocation is concerned, I have called AHC 6 times since Nov 2013. They keep repeating the crap I alwready know about standard processing tiime and backlog and crap.

Anyways, the last time I was on the phone to AHC (was on hold for longer than 40 minutes), the operator asked me to wait for another two weeks.
- I will call them again as soon as this "2 week" period is over to check up what's their new excuse.

When I asked the operator if they had received any of my emails, she said that they didn't. So I need to "email" them again in order to get an answer to my problem in writing from AHC.
If we would have got CO assigned on time, we would have been so close to getting our visas as well.

Many people have recently gotten their approvals in under 200 days. I have already crossed 171 days today. According to those calculations we would have had to wait for maybe another two weeks or so before our approvals as well.
Another applicant who applied on the same date as me, got CO assigned in 3 days and now their file has been in queue for 30 days already. I don't get it.
How is this method fair?
*
If DOL is important then why is there an applicant from the month of December who already has their file placed in final queue. 
*
But because we are one of the lucky ones, we don't even have a CO to begin with. I think they are going to take their own sweet time.
I think its a long wait ahead of us. Worse thing is we can't do anything about it. And it's all because of the incompetence of AHC.
It's like AHC employees pick up files randomly by closing their eyes and shoving their hand in the pile of gazillion files.

Is there any other office where we can file a coomplaint?
Good Luck to you mate! Keep me posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sree-raj

Becky26 said:


> This is weird
> I thought everyone receives an acknowledgement letter from both VFS and AHC on receiving our applications.
> 
> I got acknowledgement letter from both of them :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:
> 
> Becky


Hi all,

As I stated in my earlier posts, it is a regular practise to receive acknowledgment from AHC.

I never received any thing from AHC. The only time, I could get an update about my application receival was when we sent an email to AHC as well as when the visit visa CO physically walked across to find out from partner visa section about the file, upon our request to do so. 

So, all new comers, do not get over concerned if you do not hear anything from AHC about your file being received.

Becky,

May be its time for you to try our the trick I suggested, calling them and stating you are applying for a tourist visa. Do not be too soft, do not be overly rude. You have to make them understand that your future plans are put on hold, you need a response and at the same time, you got to put it in such a way that you would like them to take their time but a regular update is good.

About my file, I do not know if I have to wait for 80-90 day waiting time on the final queue, but I get a feeling, I am not very far in receiving the grant email. It could be today or max end of next week, as per my visualisation.


----------



## yasin

hi..

Could anyone remember the required IELTS score for visa 190? Are they different for each ANSZCO code?

sorry for top posting.


----------



## saras712

yasin said:


> hi..
> 
> Could anyone remember the required IELTS score for visa 190? Are they different for each ANSZCO code?
> 
> sorry for top posting.


Hi Buddy

This is not right place for your question. This is offshore spouse visa thread.


----------



## jan14

saras712 said:


> *
> Very well defended the hat trick day of AHC. Many congrets......I can imaging your excitement......u have made brother a sister...*
> 
> 
> *
> even I dont know when I have changed my gender.
> *
> 
> *Many congrets again.*
> 
> 
> 
> ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> lane:lane:lane:lane:
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:



Hey Saras...
Sorry bro... didn't mean to hurt you. 
I was following your n Becky's posts n got it as girls...
Hope you get the grant mail soon..
Thanks once again
Jan14


----------



## saras712

jan14 said:


> Hey Saras...
> Sorry bro... didn't mean to hurt you.
> I was following your n Becky's posts n got it as girls...
> Hope you get the grant mail soon..
> Thanks once again
> Jan14


No big deal. ..jan14


----------



## sweet83

Hi
what does it mean? In my acknowledgement they mention the department may take decision whithout asking you any additional information..you should provide us all information as you feel is relevant...
Regards
sweet83


----------



## saras712

sweet83 said:


> Hi
> what does it mean? In my acknowledgement they mention the department may take decision whithout asking you any additional information..you should provide us all information as you feel is relevant...
> Regards
> sweet83


If u have all docs ready, and department dont need any more docs than they will queue ur file or will grant without let u knw.....as they already ask for medical and pcc when u applied.


----------



## sweet83

saras712 said:


> If u have all docs ready, and department dont need any more docs than they will queue ur file or will grant without let u knw.....as they already ask for medical and pcc when u applied.


Hi saras
I am feeling better now...did they mention this in all ???? Or only those which they feel the file is complete?? Now wht I think about my file ??? 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## saras712

sweet83 said:


> Hi saras
> I am feeling better now...did they mention this in all ???? Or only those which they feel the file is complete?? Now wht I think about my file ???
> Regards
> sweet83


I think its generalized messages better ask becky abt it.


----------



## sweet83

saras712 said:


> I think its generalized messages better ask becky abt it.


Hi saras
now again I am feeling low ...pls guys cheak ur knowledge letter once again ...did you all have a same generalised message? Becky pls check in your letter also.
Regards sweet83


----------



## mithi1988

hi all
can u pls tell me how i can track my application online 
....nd how i will be able to know....that they hav assign me a senior case officer ....
thanx


----------



## sweet83

Hi mithi1988
well u can't trake ur 309 visa application befoure 15 to 16 week..pls seniors let me correct if I am wrong...and about sco u should wait arround 20 to 21 weeks for 309 visa grant .good luck. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hi
> what does it mean? In my acknowledgement they mention the department may take decision whithout asking you any additional information..you should provide us all information as you feel is relevant...
> Regards
> sweet83





saras712 said:


> If u have all docs ready, and department dont need any more docs than they will queue ur file or will grant without let u knw.....as they already ask for medical and pcc when u applied.





sweet83 said:


> Hi saras
> I am feeling better now...did they mention this in all ???? Or only those which they feel the file is complete?? Now wht I think about my file ???
> Regards
> sweet83





saras712 said:


> I think its generalized messages better ask becky abt it.



Hey guys!

How are you all?
First of all, as I said before I thought that all applicants received an Acknowledgement Letter from AHC.
I received one when I applied for my visa. And it said exactly the same thing what sweet's Acknowledgement Letter says.

Secondly, I'm not sure but I think that all Acknowledgement Letters issued to all applicants have the same information written on it, regardless of the applicants file being complete or incomplete. 

One thing I cannot understand is that why AHC doesn't send this Acknowledgement Letter to "All the Applicants". 
It doesn't seem like they follow a fixed set of rules for everyone (in regards to Acknowledgement Letter). It's like they do it when they want to do it or when they fell like they should do it.

If anyone else has any information regarding this topic, please feel free to share your information or experience.
Good Luck to All!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hi all
> can u pls tell me how i can track my application online
> ....nd how i will be able to know....that they hav assign me a senior case officer ....
> thanx




Hey mithi1988,

Below mentioned are the ways you could track your Partner Visa Application:-

1. As per VFS, you can track your application by filling in the details that are requested on the webpage. Below is the link:-
https://www.visaservices.org.in/DIAC-GLOBAL-TRACKING/IndiaNepal.html

2. Also another way of tracking your visa can be by checking your Tax File Number eligibility (TFN). 
Just in case if you are not aware of what TFN is, below is the link which will explain you what it is:-
Tax file number | Australian Taxation Office

Now the thing with TFN is that either as soon as your visa gets approved or is about to get approved or has been approved, when you enter your details, the page will show that "You are eligible to apply for a TFN".
Click on the link mentioned below to get directly to the "TFN Eligibility Page":-
https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/defau...me=1&key=f142253c-c3a8-46dc-a533-445dc504b5c7

Australian Visas that come with work rights; holders of such visas are the only ones that can apply for a TFN.
You cannot apply for a TFN on a Visitor Visa as it doesn't give you any work rights. 
This method will only work for those who don't have an Australian Tax File Number. If you have worked in Australia and already have a TFN, this is not going to be of any help to you. 


Besides these two ways, you can call AHC to keep a check on how your application is progressing.

Hope this helps.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> How are you all?
> First of all, as I said before I thought that all applicants received an Acknowledgement Letter from AHC.
> I received one when I applied for my visa. And it said exactly the same thing what sweet's Acknowledgement Letter says.
> 
> Secondly, I'm not sure but I think that all Acknowledgement Letters issued to all applicants have the same information written on it, regardless of the applicants file being complete or incomplete.
> 
> One thing I cannot understand is that why AHC doesn't send this Acknowledgement Letter to "All the Applicants".
> It doesn't seem like they follow a fixed set of rules for everyone (in regards to Acknowledgement Letter). It's like they do it when they want to do it or when they fell like they should do it.
> 
> If anyone else has any information regarding this topic, please feel free to share your information or experience.
> Good Luck to All!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey 
Just to add my bit of info i have
I never got acknowledgement letter for my case
I just got a call from my co asking about additional documents
And then when i submitted my additional documents 
I recieved acknowledgement for them..
I got confused coz at first i never got..

So , its just a formality ..sometimes they do and sometimes they don't..


----------



## saras712

sweet83 said:


> Hi saras
> now again I am feeling low ...pls guys cheak ur knowledge letter once again ...did you all have a same generalised message? Becky pls check in your letter also.
> Regards sweet83



Dear sweet,
Dont feel like that.You and becky will have co soon.They cant make u mushroom for long time.You girls may get direct grant.I haven't got any letter so I am unable tell you about it.


----------



## mithi1988

hi all can i know what is VLN No.


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hi all can i know what is VLN No.


Hey mithi,

VLN No. is a unique set of alphabets and numbers (14 in total) that is mentioned on the Payment Receipt (Invoice) that was provided by VFS when you applied for your partner visa.

Becky


----------



## sydney22

Hi Becky,

I have also applied for my wife's visa on 13th November 2013 and she has done her medicals on 1st January 2014, could you please advise me how long I can expect for her visa.
Also the case officer name is the one not in your spread sheet may be he is a new staff.

Thank you
Naresh


----------



## Becky26

sydney22 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I have also applied for my wife's visa on 13th November 2013 and she has done her medicals on 1st January 2014, could you please advise me how long I can expect for her visa.
> Also the case officer name is the one not in your spread sheet may be he is a new staff.
> 
> Thank you
> Naresh




Hey sydney22!!

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission work.
You can fill in the form in the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

If you have a look at the SS, most applicants get their visas in about 6-8 month mark. And for some it takes longer than others. Its really hard to predict, specially with the change in AHC processing method. 
As per AHC New Delhi website standard processing time is 8-12 months.
You can click on the following link to read through their webpage:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Regarding the name of person in the letter, it is really hard to tell if that is your CO or some other officer just sending you an email. As myself and a couple of other thread users have received the same kind email with the name of an officer. In my case, the person who sent me that email was not my CO. And I'm still waiting for CO allocation.
(SENIORS PLEASE ADVICE)

You should be expecting your wife's visa sometime in June-July 2014.

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with your visa processing. Please keep us posted.


Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sydney22

Hi Becky,
Thanks for your message, I have added all the details that you have asked for.
Appreciated
Naresh


----------



## Becky26

sydney22 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Thanks for your message, I have added all the details that you have asked for.
> Appreciated
> Naresh



No problem!
I've added your details to the SS.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

*Come on AHC....only one grant in 10 days.....dont forget u have to make up all remaining 19 grant in 21 days.*

:noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea:
:suspicious::suspicious::suspicious::suspicious::suspicious::suspicious::suspicious:
:ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## leonardverma

Listen to this guys, 

got visa yesterday after 8 months :[/b]


----------



## Becky26

leonardverma said:


> Listen to this guys,
> 
> got visa yesterday after 8 months :[/b]



Wooohooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations to you mate!! You finally won the toughest battle.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## roshana

*congratulations*



leonardverma said:


> Listen to this guys,
> 
> got visa yesterday after 8 months :[/b]


Congleton leo, 

Could you please share me your info that your C.O. emailed you regarding your D.O.Q ?

Thank you


----------



## sweet83

leonardverma said:


> Listen to this guys,
> 
> got visa yesterday after 8 months :[/b]


Hi lionard
Congratulations on your visa grany...have a fantastic time with your spouse
Regards
sweet83


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Wooohooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Congratulations to you mate!! You finally won the toughest battle.
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Hope you have a wonderful life ahead.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Congrats . .


----------



## saras712

leonardverma said:


> Listen to this guys,
> 
> got visa yesterday after 8 months :[/b]



congrets...........lane:lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## sydney22

Hi Becky,
You said the person who mailed you was not the case officer, could I know how to check whether he is a case officer or not. You also mentioned that you are waiting for case officer so is it not possible that the same person is your case officer.

Please advise.
Thank you
Sydney 22


----------



## saras712

sydney22 said:


> Hi Becky,
> You said the person who mailed you was not the case officer, could I know how to check whether he is a case officer or not. You also mentioned that you are waiting for case officer so is it not possible that the same person is your case officer.
> 
> Please advise.
> Thank you
> Sydney 22


There is no other way than calling AHC and find out...but in your case its too early to call...but still it wont hurt to call.


----------



## Becky26

sydney22 said:


> Hi Becky,
> You said the person who mailed you was not the case officer, could I know how to check whether he is a case officer or not. You also mentioned that you are waiting for case officer so is it not possible that the same person is your case officer.
> 
> Please advise.
> Thank you
> Sydney 22



Hey sydney22,

What I was trying to say that the person who emailed you "might be" or "might not" be your CO, from my experience. There have been some applicants who were emailed by their CO instantly. And the others who thought it was their CO contacting them, for them it wasn't. So I'm not sure, it is very confusing.
For me and a few others on this thread as I mentioned before;the person who emailed us was not our CO.

As saras said in his post above, the only way you can find out whats happening with your application and to know if your file has ben assigned a CO, is to call AHC. They might not give you a helpful answer at this stage as it hasn't been long enough for since you appplied for the visa.

So I'd suggest, you should wait. Maybe write them an email to check what they are doing. Hope this helps.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good luck guys!*

One out 11 to go!
Good Luck Everyone :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

*NAME ----------DAYS SINCE DOQ----------DAYS SINCE DOL*

sshmrnbatth-----------------------75-----------------205
Sreej-Raj--------------------------61------------------204
Bamborabi-------------------------61------------------183
Farah Tabassum------------------50-------------------219
Saras712--------------------------43-------------------193
vicky_er1985---------------------37--------------------246
sis_bhav---------------------------37--------------------197
AmaaniSingh----------------------33--------------------199
raj----------------------------------32--------------------218
Dan85-----------------------------N/A--------------------221
Roshana---------------------------N/A-------------------243
*Leo--------------------N/A------------------245*


Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> One out 11 to go!
> Good Luck Everyone :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> *NAME ----------DAYS SINCE DOQ----------DAYS SINCE DOL*
> 
> sshmrnbatth-----------------------75-----------------205
> Sreej-Raj--------------------------61------------------204
> Bamborabi-------------------------61------------------183
> Farah Tabassum------------------50-------------------219
> Saras712--------------------------43-------------------193
> vicky_er1985---------------------37--------------------246
> sis_bhav---------------------------37--------------------197
> AmaaniSingh----------------------33--------------------199
> raj----------------------------------32--------------------218
> Dan85-----------------------------N/A--------------------221
> Roshana---------------------------N/A-------------------243
> *Leo--------------------N/A------------------245*
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*
Where is next 8...because early or later they have to grant at least 15+.
Leo's case is hope to people who dont have co .You have same chances of visa grant as you nearing 7-8 month.*
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## sree-raj

Becky26 said:


> One out 11 to go!
> Good Luck Everyone :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> *NAME ----------DAYS SINCE DOQ----------DAYS SINCE DOL*
> 
> sshmrnbatth-----------------------75-----------------205
> Sreej-Raj--------------------------61------------------204
> Bamborabi-------------------------61------------------183
> Farah Tabassum------------------50-------------------219
> Saras712--------------------------43-------------------193
> vicky_er1985---------------------37--------------------246
> sis_bhav---------------------------37--------------------197
> AmaaniSingh----------------------33--------------------199
> raj----------------------------------32--------------------218
> Dan85-----------------------------N/A--------------------221
> Roshana---------------------------N/A-------------------243
> *Leo--------------------N/A------------------245*
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



PERSEVERANCE is a mandate once anybody applies for this visa process....!!

If you are and willing to be patient, you will be the happiest...or else the most frustrated ones by the way AHC works at a snail's pace...

I must appreciate petpeeves for a long wait of 1 year and still contended!!!

Regards,


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> *
> Where is next 8...because early or later they have to grant at least 15+.
> Leo's case is hope to people who dont have co .You have same chances of visa grant as you nearing 7-8 month.*
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:




Hey,

How are you? 
So far AHC has only granted 2 visas this week. It's going to be interesting how many visas they are actually going to grant in January 
:typing::typing::typing::typing:
We are all players of this waiting game.

I'm not too sure but from what I have read; Leo's case was an exception. By definition we cannot expect AHC to be following the same procedure that was followed in the processing of his visa.
We also need to understand that he was given a very generous visitor visa (again-exception) and so he was also in Australia couple of times during the 12 month validity of his visa.
Which might have been the cause of the delay in his case. This is my interpretation of the reason for the delay in his grant. 

As far as my case is concerned, I would love to think of my case being an exception too; but from what I have experienced and learned is that, AHC does what it does, no one has the authority to ask them questions, in most cases nothing happens even if complaints are filed at Global Feedback, and that you are very very lucky if AHC approves your file in time and not make you sick from worrying.
I don't think they "have" to issue 15 visas atleast per month because if you have a look at the Summary Graphs, in June 2013 there were only 3 grants. What's the guarantee that AHC wont repeat those numbers this year as well :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
AHC is an organization filled with heartless and brain-less humans working at the laziest pace possible and they don't believe in keeping their word :mmph::mmph::mmph::mmph:

Hope everyone has a wonderful and relaxing weekend. Good Luck to all. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> Hey,
> 
> How are you?
> So far AHC has only granted 2 visas this week. It's going to be interesting how many visas they are actually going to grant in January
> :typing::typing::typing::typing:
> We are all players of this waiting game.
> 
> I'm not too sure but from what I have read; Leo's case was an exception. By definition we cannot expect AHC to be following the same procedure that was followed in the processing of his visa.
> We also need to understand that he was given a very generous visitor visa (again-exception) and so he was also in Australia couple of times during the 12 month validity of his visa.
> Which might have been the cause of the delay in his case. This is my interpretation of the reason for the delay in his grant.
> 
> As far as my case is concerned, I would love to think of my case being an exception too; but from what I have experienced and learned is that, AHC does what it does, no one has the authority to ask them questions, in most cases nothing happens even if complaints are filed at Global Feedback, and that you are very very lucky if AHC approves your file in time and not make you sick from worrying.
> I don't think they "have" to issue 15 visas atleast per month because if you have a look at the Summary Graphs, in June 2013 there were only 3 grants. What's the guarantee that AHC wont repeat those numbers this year as well :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
> AHC is an organization filled with heartless and brain-less humans working at the laziest pace possible and they don't believe in keeping their word :mmph::mmph::mmph::mmph:
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful and relaxing weekend. Good Luck to all.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky

I agree with you.But leo's case was not exceptional...he hadnt heard about case officer allocation and even queued initially......When he rang in Aug some time they said his file is forwarded for queue. This sort of case were found in past.So what I am trying to say u may hear something abt file queue if u rang next time.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sweet83

Hi everyone
now my question is this now they started to grant visa for june applicant's so in this senerio who are they quote in queue???? January for june files wht about February???? I submitted my on 6 sep seems long way to run bcos becky and so many are still waiting for co ....didn't here any july or aug application are in final assessment. ..so depressing for me...I check my file status which link send by becky but linked show my file is in progress with AHC ..totally stupid status now at this time I don't know about my medical were cleared or not I did my medical on 29 oct..one more thing my file submit by authorised agent he took big amount for this it's seems no advantage I thought that by this my file process fast..
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hi everyone
> now my question is this now they started to grant visa for june applicant's so in this senerio who are they quote in queue???? January for june files wht about February???? I submitted my on 6 sep seems long way to run bcos becky and so many are still waiting for co ....didn't here any july or aug application are in final assessment. ..so depressing for me...I check my file status which link send by becky but linked show my file is in progress with AHC ..totally stupid status now at this time I don't know about my medical were cleared or not I did my medical on 29 oct..one more thing my file submit by authorised agent he took big amount for this it's seems no advantage I thought that by this my file process fast..
> Regards
> sweet83




Dear sweet,

How are you? The link that I posted in my earlier post from VFS website is useless as AHC never updates the actual status/stage of processing in which the file is. TRN Eligibility link does not show you the stage of processing of your file either but it has been quite helpful to many applicants on this thread in the past. 

As far as agents are concerned, I have learned that they don't have any influence on AHC when it comes to getting the application processed faster. Agent just helps you with putting your file together and other inportant things that have to be done along with the application.

Now regarding your medicals, it has been long enough and you should call AHC to check if they have received your cleared reports or not. They will never inform you when they receive your reports. 
I got mine done and submitted on July 26, 2013. They got cleared and submitted on August 4, 2013; but because I was worried about annoying AHC by calling them, I waited for them for 4 months to contact me but they never did. And at the end I had to call them. 

I called AHC for the first time on November 9, 2013 to chase my medicals. And the operator answered so casually like it was no biggy and said something like "oh yeah, your medicals were cleared and received on Aug 4, 2013". When she said that I felt like screaming at her so bad saying "thanks a lot for letting me know you stupid poop-head!" but I didn't...hahaha

So yeah! You should call AHC (on Monday) until they give you an answer regarding your reports. Medicals don't take longer than 10-14 days maximum, unless there are any complications.
Good Luck, sweet! Keep us posted and don't worry. It'll all work out 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Hi !! I have been reading posts on this thread!! getting scared as well as excited! Now I lodged my visa 309 application on 8 jan 2014... seems like its going to be a long wait... although I hv submitten a lot of docs including detailed proof of genuine relationship.. but I haven't yet got the police clearance done. and form 80( character)... I have a few questions..

1. PCC form is to be submitted online? at the passport seva website? how much time doesit take to get the certificate?
2. Am I supposed to do the medical right now? how? or should I wait for the case officer to ask me to do it?
3. I got an email from ahc and vfs that my application has been received.. 

Help me... m confused...


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hi !! I have been reading posts on this thread!! getting scared as well as excited! Now I lodged my visa 309 application on 8 jan 2014... seems like its going to be a long wait... although I hv submitten a lot of docs including detailed proof of genuine relationship.. but I haven't yet got the police clearance done. and form 80( character)... I have a few questions..
> 
> 1. PCC form is to be submitted online? at the passport seva website? how much time doesit take to get the certificate?
> 2. Am I supposed to do the medical right now? how? or should I wait for the case officer to ask me to do it?
> 3. I got an email from ahc and vfs that my application has been received..
> 
> Help me... m confused...



Hey ani25588!!

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission work.
You can fill in the form in the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

1. PCC form is to be submitted online? at the passport seva website? how much time doesit take to get the certificate?
Answer- PCC has to be applied at the Passport Seva Kendra in person. You have to book an appointment and then do the paperwork in the office the following day.
I didn't have to apply for my Indian PCC from India as my passport was issued by the Indian High Commission, Canberra. So my Indian PCC was issued by them. Long story short, your Indian PCC has to be issued from the regional passport office where your Passport was issued from.
I'm not sure of how long it takes to get the PCC *(SENIORS PLEASE ADVICE)*

2. Am I supposed to do the medical right now? how? or should I wait for the case officer to ask me to do it?
Answer- You have to wait for AHC to provide you your HAP ID in order to be able to get the medicals done. As you must know medical tests must only be performed at the registered/panel doctors, list of which is provided on the Department of Immigration and Border Partol website.
Below is the link from DIBP website:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/panel-doctors/

3. I got an email from ahc and vfs that my application has been received
Answer- Yes, that email is just to notify you that AHC has received your application and then eventually your case will be assigned a Case Officer.

Hope this helps.
Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with your visa processing. Please keep us posted.


Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Hi becky
For pcc u have to book your appointment at regional passport seva kendra were u applied for your passport earlier. .for obtaining pcc you have to registered yourself on passport seva kendra online registration website after that you have to fill form there and submit. ..after submission they give you appointment date ...on that date you have to present there with all relevant documents. .like original passport and address proff resent photographe..after verification your passport and filled form if all information same and correct. .they provide pcc in a same day ...I got my pcc in 1 hour..please bring chalan copy and filled form printout remember this 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Just wondering, which VFS did you apply from?
> Thanks,
> Becky



hello, 
I applied from VFS office, chandigarh.


----------



## ani25588

Hi thank you so much on the pcc issue!!! I just now submitted the form and made the online payment... Got an appointment for 28/1/14!! That's far !! :/ I will tk the docs and the printout.. Chalan copy? whats that!!?????? 

N I have filled the SS as requested  

Did you guys submit form 80? pertaining to character assessment?

Thankss...


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> hello,
> I applied from VFS office, chandigarh.


Great! Thank you, I have updated your details in the SS.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hi becky
> For pcc u have to book your appointment at regional passport seva kendra were u applied for your passport earlier. .for obtaining pcc you have to registered yourself on passport seva kendra online registration website after that you have to fill form there and submit. ..after submission they give you appointment date ...on that date you have to present there with all relevant documents. .like original passport and address proff resent photographe..after verification your passport and filled form if all information same and correct. .they provide pcc in a same day ...I got my pcc in 1 hour..please bring chalan copy and filled form printout remember this
> Regards
> sweet83




Hey sweet,

Thanks so much for your reply.
I had to apply for my Indian PCC from the Indian High Commission in Canberra as they were the authority who issued my passport after it expired in 2011.

So I had no knowledge of what procedure needs to be followed in order to obtain a PCC here in India. But thanks so much once again for your reply and teaching me something new 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hi thank you so much on the pcc issue!!! I just now submitted the form and made the online payment... Got an appointment for 28/1/14!! That's far !! :/ I will tk the docs and the printout.. Chalan copy? whats that!!??????
> 
> N I have filled the SS as requested
> 
> Did you guys submit form 80? pertaining to character assessment?
> 
> Thankss...



Hey ani25588,

Glad to know that we can be of your help. 
Yes! Because the Regional Passport Seva Kendra is the only authority whose PCC are accepted for visa processings, I they are very busy and therefore the long wait. 

I think "Chalan Copy" is the "Payment Receipt" from what I know, Seniors Please Help!

Thanks for filling in the SS form. I have added your details and you can view them by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Form 80- Character Assessment is now a must when you apply for your Partner Visa. If you haven't already submitted it, don't worry your CO (whoever that will be) will contact you and request you for the PCC, Form 80 and Medicals and whatever else they need as Additional documents.

Hope this helps.
Good Luck, keep us posted with your PCC processing.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Hey ani25588,
> 
> Glad to know that we can be of your help.
> Yes! Because the Regional Passport Seva Kendra is the only authority whose PCC are accepted for visa processings, I they are very busy and therefore the long wait.
> 
> I think "Chalan Copy" is the "Payment Receipt" from what I know, Seniors Please Help!
> 
> Thanks for filling in the SS form. I have added your details and you can view them by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> Form 80- Character Assessment is now a must when you apply for your Partner Visa. If you haven't already submitted it, don't worry your CO (whoever that will be) will contact you and request you for the PCC, Form 80 and Medicals and whatever else they need as Additional documents.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Good Luck, keep us posted with your PCC processing.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


 Hi becky
yes you are absolutely right chalan copy is a payment receipt ..fee submission thru chalan form made by indian nationalised bank they took your money and stamped on your chalan with authorised signature of bank cashier. .after getting this you have to present this at passport seva kendra if they demand to show as you know indian govt system they can ask anything to make you fuzz it's better took all relevant documents with us...in that case all things done in a smoother way
Form 80 I didn't submitted yet when they ask I will do..did anyone heard from AHC (july,August) ..they are very slow this month it's effecting my personal life..full on tension at this moment.. good luck to all who expecting visa grant and file to be in queue. .all the best.
Regards
sweet83


----------



## akshay.shah

*Help needed*

Hi All,

I am not sure if someone can help me on this.

My partner applied for a Partner visa (Subclass 309) on 5 September 2013. Further to her application, she got the confirmation on 16 September 2013 along with a letter to undergo her health examination from her case officer. She went for her medical examination
and I got an e-mail informing that the medical clearance has been received next week. We then e-mailed the generic e-mail add asking for the status. And we got the following e-mail. 

>
> Dear Client ,
>
> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Border Protection.
>
> Please note that application is currently awaiting Case Officer allocation.
> As we are currently facing a temporary delay in the allocation of case
> officers for Family Migration applications, the allocation time for this
> caseload is currently between 20 and 21 weeks and we are working to bring
> these timelines down. You will be contacted by the Department as quickly as
> possible once a case officer has been allocated to your application.
>
> We would like to assure you that this temporary delay will not impact the
> overall assessment process or the Department service standards.
>
> Thank you for your patience in the meantime.
>
> We hope that this information would be of assistance.

I am a bit surprised here since i thought the medicals would only be requested once the case officer is appointed. Hence i am not sure what to do now ?
Does this ring a bell to anyone?


----------



## mithi1988

hiya all,

please tell me it has been 28 days for my visitor visa application still no answer from ahc. i got medicals last week and may till tomorrow(monday) they will recieve it. please someone tell me but is problem there if someody have an idea or may be passed through this situation . i couldnt understand for visitor visa they are taking too much time. i think they will take 1 yr for my 309 file. 
thanks becky for your help. may god bless u dear.....

regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



akshay.shah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am not sure if someone can help me on this.
> 
> My partner applied for a Partner visa (Subclass 309) on 5 September 2013. Further to her application, she got the confirmation on 16 September 2013 along with a letter to undergo her health examination from her case officer. She went for her medical examination
> and I got an e-mail informing that the medical clearance has been received next week. We then e-mailed the generic e-mail add asking for the status. And we got the following e-mail.
> 
> >
> > Dear Client ,
> >
> > Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Border Protection.
> >
> > Please note that application is currently awaiting Case Officer allocation.
> > As we are currently facing a temporary delay in the allocation of case
> > officers for Family Migration applications, the allocation time for this
> > caseload is currently between 20 and 21 weeks and we are working to bring
> > these timelines down. You will be contacted by the Department as quickly as
> > possible once a case officer has been allocated to your application.
> >
> > We would like to assure you that this temporary delay will not impact the
> > overall assessment process or the Department service standards.
> >
> > Thank you for your patience in the meantime.
> >
> > We hope that this information would be of assistance.
> 
> I am a bit surprised here since i thought the medicals would only be requested once the case officer is appointed. Hence i am not sure what to do now ?
> Does this ring a bell to anyone?



Hey akshay.shah!!

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


As you have stated in your above post, I would say that this is a new visa processing method that AHC has implemented I'm guessing since late July 2013. Quite a few other applicants (including myself) are experiening this same delay, confusion and commotion that is brought by this new procedure of AHC's.

Your situation is exactly the same as mine and quite a few of the applicants on this thread. My Date of Lodgement (DOL) is Monday July 22, 2013.
I got the exact same Acknowledgement Letter (both from VFS and AHC) and HAP ID Letter requesting my medicals on July 24, 2013. Medicals were performed on July 26, 2013 and were cleared/received by AHC on August 4, 2013.
Now the reason why I'm giving you the specifics of my case is to show you how similar our cases are. My Acknowledgement Letter had the name of a person who worked as a Case Officer at AHC at the time of my application lodegment, so I assumed that my file had been alloted a CO. 

I heard nothing from AHC even after they received my medicals. I called them on Noveber 9, 2013 to check the processing status of my visa application and learned that I don't have a CO. I was never alloted one to begin with.
And I was told that the person whose name was on the Acknowledgement Letter was just an officer who generated the letter and that the person was not my CO.

This came to me as a shock just like it must have to you. It had already been 4 months when I called AHC for the first time to check up on my application. And till date (175 days since DOL 25 weeks all up) I have been continuously requested to wait for a little longer every time I called up AHC since then (6 times). So long story short, your are not alone in such a limbo of a situation. We are with you. Many people who have joined this forum recently have brought up this issue.
_Don't worry this seems like a change in AHC's visa processing method._
If you hear anything from AHC please do let us know. Many of us are hoping and praying for a CO allotment for a very long time now

You can give AHC a call and see what they say or how long they say it'll take to allot a CO to your file. I have been calling them every two weeks to check if there has been any news regarding my file. 
Besides that I'm sorry to say there is nothing we can do but to just wait. As according to the DIBP website the standard processing time period for Partner (309/100) Visa (from a High Risk country) is 12 months. AHC New Delhi's processing time is much better in comparision to AHCs in other countries. Many applicants get their approvals in 6-8 months time.

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with your visa processing. Please keep us posted.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## candycrush

Hi everyone,

I would like to join the crowd as my partner's visa was lodged in AHC Delhi via post from Australia back in Oct. 2013


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hiya all,
> 
> please tell me it has been 28 days for my visitor visa application still no answer from ahc. i got medicals last week and may till tomorrow(monday) they will recieve it. please someone tell me but is problem there if someody have an idea or may be passed through this situation . i couldnt understand for visitor visa they are taking too much time. i think they will take 1 yr for my 309 file.
> thanks becky for your help. may god bless u dear.....
> 
> regards,
> mithi


Hey mithi1988,

How are you? I'm sorry to hear that you are still wating for your Visitor Visa. 

I hasn't usually taken this long for the applicants of Visitor Visa (while waiting decision on Partner Visa application) on this thread. 
You should call AHC and ask them the reason of delay as you are nearing 30 days since lodgement of visitor visa application which is the standard processing time period for Department of Immigration and Border Patrol (DIBP).

SENIORS who have experience in applying for visitor visa PLEASE ADVICE

Call AHC today in the morning, you'll get through to an operator much quicker than if you would call during the afternoon.

Keep us posted. Good Luck. Don't worry your visa will come very soon. Just keep praying and thinking positive.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



candycrush said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to join the crowd as my partner's visa was lodged in AHC Delhi via post from Australia back in Oct. 2013




Hey candycrush!!

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with your visa processing. Please keep us posted.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

mithi1988 said:


> hiya all,
> 
> please tell me it has been 28 days for my visitor visa application still no answer from ahc. i got medicals last week and may till tomorrow(monday) they will recieve it. please someone tell me but is problem there if someody have an idea or may be passed through this situation . i couldnt understand for visitor visa they are taking too much time. i think they will take 1 yr for my 309 file.
> thanks becky for your help. may god bless u dear.....
> 
> regards,
> mithi


Hi Mithi

If u have applied through agent ask him to call AHC and find out if not try to call them.Have u got acknowledgement letter from AHC for your spouse visa? If not than they may be waiting to receive your Spouse visa application and than they will process visitor one.


----------



## candycrush

Hi Becky,

I am already using that spreadsheet with name HUS 100, but would like to change it to candycrush - would you mind help me to change please?

Many thanks

Cheers,
Candycrush


----------



## saras712

*Good day to ALl

People who expecting Grant

sshmrnbatth-----------------77DOQ----------------207DOL
Sreej-Raj----------------------63DOQ---------------206DOL
Bamborabi--------------------63DOQ---------------185DOL
Farah Tabassum------------52 DOQ---------------221DOL
Saras712---------------------45DOQ---------------195DOL
vicky_er1985-----------------39DOQ--------------248DOL
sis_bhav----------------------39DOQ---------------199DOL
AmaaniSingh-----------------35DOQ---------------201DOL
raj-----------------------------34 DOQ---------------221DOL
Dan85-------------------------NADOQ --------------223DOL
Roshana----------------------------------------------245DOL*

*
People Hopefully have their Case officer this week

Becky26--------------------175 DOL
Manpreetsingh------------166DOL
Detonator1961------------165DOL
Happydiwali----------------165DOL
Pooghi-----------------------164DOL
HH8570---------------------159DOL*

Again please keep in mind that very lethargic work system of AHC unable us to predict sharply.So please dont take any decision like flight or shopping on this precidction. Me and becky26 not responsible for any fight with your spouse on any of your decision on this prediction.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## Becky26

candycrush said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I am already using that spreadsheet with name HUS 100, but would like to change it to candycrush - would you mind help me to change please?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Cheers,
> Candycrush



Hey candycrush!

No worries, I have changed you name in the SS. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> *Good day to ALl
> 
> People who expecting Grant
> 
> sshmrnbatth-----------------77DOQ----------------207DOL
> Sreej-Raj----------------------63DOQ---------------206DOL
> Bamborabi--------------------63DOQ---------------185DOL
> Farah Tabassum------------52 DOQ---------------221DOL
> Saras712---------------------45DOQ---------------195DOL
> vicky_er1985-----------------39DOQ--------------248DOL
> sis_bhav----------------------39DOQ---------------199DOL
> AmaaniSingh-----------------35DOQ---------------201DOL
> raj-----------------------------34 DOQ---------------221DOL
> Dan85-------------------------NADOQ --------------223DOL
> Roshana----------------------------------------------245DOL*
> 
> *
> People Hopefully have their Case officer this week
> 
> Becky26--------------------175 DOL
> Manpreetsingh------------166DOL
> Detonator1961------------165DOL
> Happydiwali----------------165DOL
> Pooghi-----------------------164DOL
> HH8570---------------------159DOL*
> 
> Again please keep in mind that very lethargic work system of AHC unable us to predict sharply.So please dont take any decision like flight or shopping on this precidction. Me and becky26 not responsible for any fight with your spouse on any of your decision on this prediction.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


I completely agree with what saras said. These are mere predictions based on the information from the SS. They should not be used to plan your trip to Australia or anything else. This just facilitates the applicants to have an approximate idea of the processing method of the AHC.
Neither of us would like to be held responsible for any kind of misunderstanding or argument. We are just trying to help people.

Good Luck everyone and Stay Positive. New Week, New Hopes and New Beginnings.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## timus17

Hello Everyone,

Many congrats to those who got their much much much awaited visa...

and best of luck to all who are in waiting...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Mate..

I have a simple question.. Any tips or any pointers to what should be covered up in the statement of relation letter with respect to indian culture limitations and all those stuff?


Regards


----------



## akshay.shah

Hi Becky,
Thank you very much for your response. It is much appreciated. I have been trying to call them on the number mentioned on the website but everytime i try, it goes to a recording where it says how much time it takes and you have to send an email for any further questions and I can't go further where I could speak to someone. Is there a way to speak to them? This wait is very frustrating. Also can my partner apply for a tourist visa? Does it affect my spouse visa processing time ??

And i am already on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Becky26

akshay.shah said:


> Hi Becky,
> Thank you very much for your response. It is much appreciated. I have been trying to call them on the number mentioned on the website but everytime i try, it goes to a recording where it says how much time it takes and you have to send an email for any further questions and I can't go further where I could speak to someone. Is there a way to speak to them? This wait is very frustrating. Also can my partner apply for a tourist visa? Does it affect my spouse visa processing time ??
> 
> And i am already on the spreadsheet.




Hey akshay.shah,

No worries! 
The phone number mentioned on the website is useless.

Here is the direct phone number that will get you through to AHC:-
011 4122 1000.
Now as soon as the call gets connected to AHC, do not worry about listening to the recored phone message. Without listening to any of it, press 1 and 2 on your keypad to get into the waiting queue to speak to an AHC operator.
You might have to wait for good 30-40 minutes, so be very patient.

Have the following documents next to you when you are going to call AHC:-
Passport;
HAP ID; and 
Application File Number (it is mentioned on the Acknowledgement Letter emailed to you by AHC.)

AHC opening hours are:-
Monday-Friday 8:30am to 5:00pm
Lunchtime is between 1:00pm to 2:00pm. Don't bother calling them at that time as no one will answer your call and the recorded message will say that AHC is closed right now, when infact they are just on lunch break.

Yes! Your partner can definitely apply for a Visitor Visa. Many applicants on this thread have done that. You'll just have to apply for it like any other visa. 
Below is the link from AHC New Delhi website that tells you the processing time for Visitor Visa:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

It shouldn't affect your partner visa application. You just need to make sure that you keep AHC updated when your partner is entering and leaving Australia.
Because she will have to be outside Australia (as the name of the Partner Offshore (309/100) Visa suggests) for AHC to grant her the Partner visa.

Yes, I found your details in the SS, thanks!
Hope this helps.
Good Luck! Keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## GetMeVisa

Test


----------



## timus17

Hello Guys,


I have another question, any suggestions appreciated...

Lets say I lodge my paper based application at VFS...

Now after some days whatever it is, Case Officer gets assigned, and he needs additional documents.. Do we have to upload these documents somewhere, or send then again papers so that they can process them ?

So what do we actually do
1. Upload on some website against the case number ?

or

2. Send the additional papers in hard copy format?


Regards


----------



## GetMeVisa

i have done a hard copy submit. make sure you have put your application details ref number ? full name ? dob ? passport number etc...


----------



## GetMeVisa

timus17 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> I have another question, any suggestions appreciated...
> 
> Lets say I lodge my paper based application at VFS...
> 
> Now after some days whatever it is, Case Officer gets assigned, and he needs additional documents.. Do we have to upload these documents somewhere, or send then again papers so that they can process them ?
> 
> So what do we actually do
> 1. Upload on some website against the case number ?
> 
> or
> 
> 2. Send the additional papers in hard copy format?
> 
> 
> Regards



i have done a hard copy submit. make sure you have put your application details ref number ? full name ? dob ? passport number etc...


----------



## timus17

GetMeVisa said:


> i have done a hard copy submit. make sure you have put your application details ref number ? full name ? dob ? passport number etc...


Thanks mate.. Is there a possibility of uploading the documents rather than sending hardcopy of additional documents requested by CO like PCC, and More pics for Evidence?


Regards


----------



## Becky26

timus17 said:


> Thanks mate.. Is there a possibility of uploading the documents rather than sending hardcopy of additional documents requested by CO like PCC, and More pics for Evidence?
> 
> 
> Regards


Hey timus17,

How are you? As far as I know, applicants are supposed to submit a hard copy of the Additional Document(s) to their CO via post/courier service. Unless you have applied online.
It is also mentioned that the original copy of PCC (from India or any other country where you have lived for a period of 12 months or longer) is required.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



GetMeVisa said:


> i have done a hard copy submit. make sure you have put your application details ref number ? full name ? dob ? passport number etc...


Hey GetMeVisa!!

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the link below:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with the processing. Please keep us posted.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## timus17

Becky26 said:


> Hey timus17,
> 
> How are you? As far as I know, applicants are supposed to submit a hard copy of the Additional Document(s) to their CO via post/courier service. Unless you have applied online.
> It is also mentioned that the original copy of PCC (from India or any other country where you have lived for a period of 12 months or longer) is required.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hello Becky...

I am fine.. Thanks ... Hope you good...

I have been in Australia for around 8 months.. I dnt think I need Australian PCC, but by the time CO gets assigned and final decision is taken they might need it .. correct ?


----------



## Becky26

timus17 said:


> Hello Becky...
> 
> I am fine.. Thanks ... Hope you good...
> 
> I have been in Australia for around 8 months.. I dnt think I need Australian PCC, but by the time CO gets assigned and final decision is taken they might need it .. correct ?



I'm well thanks!
You don't need to provide your PCC, unless there is a child/children under the age of 18 years included in your partner's visa application.

Only your partner needs to provide PCC of India (and of any other country where they have lived for 12 months or more).

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## detonator1961

*Wake up call!*



saras712 said:


> *Good day to ALl
> 
> People who expecting Grant
> 
> sshmrnbatth-----------------77DOQ----------------207DOL
> Sreej-Raj----------------------63DOQ---------------206DOL
> Bamborabi--------------------63DOQ---------------185DOL
> Farah Tabassum------------52 DOQ---------------221DOL
> Saras712---------------------45DOQ---------------195DOL
> vicky_er1985-----------------39DOQ--------------248DOL
> sis_bhav----------------------39DOQ---------------199DOL
> AmaaniSingh-----------------35DOQ---------------201DOL
> raj-----------------------------34 DOQ---------------221DOL
> Dan85-------------------------NADOQ --------------223DOL
> Roshana----------------------------------------------245DOL*
> 
> *
> People Hopefully have their Case officer this week
> 
> Becky26--------------------175 DOL
> Manpreetsingh------------166DOL
> Detonator1961------------165DOL
> Happydiwali----------------165DOL
> Pooghi-----------------------164DOL
> HH8570---------------------159DOL*
> 
> Again please keep in mind that very lethargic work system of AHC unable us to predict sharply.So please dont take any decision like flight or shopping on this precidction. Me and becky26 not responsible for any fight with your spouse on any of your decision on this prediction.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


Hi guys,

Manpreetsingh------------166DOL
Happydiwali----------------165DOL
Pooghi-----------------------164DOL

I have not seen above applicants posting on forum since long time ago. Either they are silent users or inactive. Guys could you please wake up and give us a update on your applications?


----------



## detonator1961

Becky you have become a registered migration agent now lol


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> Becky you have become a registered migration agent now lol



LOL so has saras 
We should start making money from this....ahahahahah just kidding


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> LOL so has saras
> We should start making money from this....ahahahahah just kidding


*
We dont mind charging you guys....its our side business.....dont worry guys we wont as we here to help*

*So becky what's the name of our migration firm!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## saras712

timus17 said:


> Thanks mate.. Is there a possibility of uploading the documents rather than sending hardcopy of additional documents requested by CO like PCC, and More pics for Evidence?
> 
> 
> Regards


*
Hi timus17

You can send scan copy to co...make sure it low in kbs otherwise server will not let pass to Co...You still need to send hard copy to AHC. Most of migration agent send additional docs via email that enable Co to speed up the case before they receive hard copy docs. Scan copy only speed up the case and have a proof that u reply to co within time frame.Hope this helps.*


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> *
> We dont mind charging you guys....its our side business.....dont worry guys we wont as we here to help*
> 
> *So becky what's the name of our migration firm!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Ahahahahahahah!!!!!! You guys are funny!!!!


----------



## saras712

*Hi a

I have seen your response in ss. Would mind to elaborate your case....I mean do u allocated to co as you said"case officer is not same as name specified in ack doc. "
It will help a lot to applicants to figure out their case.*


----------



## saras712

Com'n AHC ......need some visa grant.....dont be lazy *******......


----------



## a_30july

Hi Saras

I don't know exactly when CO has been allocated. i called AHC to know progress of application. Operator told me that CO has been allocated and he specified name of CO also but its not same as name mentioned in ACK ltr.


----------



## Becky26

a_30july said:


> Hi Saras
> 
> I don't know exactly when CO has been allocated. i called AHC to know progress of application. Operator told me that CO has been allocated and he specified name of CO also but its not same as name mentioned in ACK ltr.


Hey a_30july!!

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the link below:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

I am July 2013 applicant, please!!!!! help us out, there are many other applicants who are wondering what AHC is doing. We all are desperately waiting for CO allocation. It has been 175 days since DOL (25 weeks) for me and I have not heard anything at all.
Thank you so much!
I look forward to your reply.
Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with the processing. Please keep us posted.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## a_30july

hi becky

my details are already in ss.
MY user is "a" in ss.

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

a_30july said:


> hi becky
> 
> my details are already in ss.
> MY user is "a" in ss.
> 
> Thanks



Hey!!!

Oh great!!! Thank you so so much for your reply.
I just wanted to ask you if you received an email when your file was allocated a CO? And when were you assigned one? 

I still haven't been alloted one and am freaking out as to why it's taking so long. My complete file (with PCC and Medicals) is submitted and waiting for a CO for the past 170 days. 
Could you please update your application details by filling in the form below:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Also did AHC say how long from now it'll take your file to get approved?
Your answers will be highly appreciated. 
Thanks a lot for your time.
Good Luck!

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## saras712

a_30july said:


> Hi Saras
> 
> I don't know exactly when CO has been allocated. i called AHC to know progress of application. Operator told me that CO has been allocated and he specified name of CO also but its not same as name mentioned in ACK ltr.


Thanks for your reply.If u have name of co please update that one too.


----------



## a_30july

Hi Becky

I didn't get any email form them. I just called them to inquire abt file processing. And operator told me that CO has been allocated. So not sure exactly when Co allocated he didn't tell me exact date.

Also They didnt say anything abt how much it would take to get visa.

Thanks


----------



## saras712

a_30july said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> I didn't get any email form them. I just called them to inquire abt file processing. And operator told me that CO has been allocated. So not sure exactly when Co allocated he didn't tell me exact date.
> 
> Also They didnt say anything abt how much it would take to get visa.
> 
> Thanks


Thats ok we can put the date and all other info after u will get email.You most probably have email tomorrow


----------



## a_30july

I dont think i will be getting email as i called them after x'mas leaves. so roughly 10 days back i gave them a call..



saras712 said:


> Thats ok we can put the date and all other info after u will get email.You most probably have email tomorrow


----------



## saras712

a_30july said:


> I dont think i will be getting email as i called them after x'mas leaves. so roughly 10 days back i gave them a call..


ok....I had next day Co after they said I have Co on phone.


----------



## Becky26

a_30july said:


> I dont think i will be getting email as i called them after x'mas leaves. so roughly 10 days back i gave them a call..




Hey!!!

Thanks so much for your reply. I was on the phone to AHC trying to check if my file got a CO or not. And as always, they asked me to wait for another week and that they have emailed their team leader about this issue of mine.

Lets see what miracles the new week is going to bring. So over this crap!
Hate my life right now.

Good luck to the others. Hope this week brings happiness and good news to all.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

hiya all,

thanks to especially becky who have helped me a lot and saras , sree-raj too. i have granted with visitor visa today. actually my visa was granted on 2 jan. but becouse of stupied agents today i have called ahc. they told me your visa have approved. so at last i got some relief. i know its not end in war of wait. my experience says never depend on stupied agents if ur application time is going above standerd time u can call ahc.but still waiting for email from agent.......

regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hiya all,
> 
> thanks to especially becky who have helped me a lot and saras , sree-raj too. i have granted with visitor visa today. actually my visa was granted on 2 jan. but becouse of stupied agents today i have called ahc. they told me your visa have approved. so at last i got some relief. i know its not end in war of wait. my experience says never depend on stupied agents if ur application time is going above standerd time u can call ahc.but still waiting for email from agent.......
> 
> regards,
> mithi


Hey mithi!!!

Congratulations on getting the visitor visa approved!! Have a fun trip!
Hope you have a great time.
Could you please tell me when you applied for the visitor visa so I can update your details in SS.
Thanks

Glad to know we could help you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

hiya becky,

16 dec visitor visa lodgement
2 jan 2014 approved 
6 jan medicals--- medicals submitted in ahc by 10 jan

thanks for your help....

regads
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hiya becky,
> 
> 16 dec visitor visa lodgement
> 2 jan 2014 approved
> 6 jan medicals--- medicals submitted in ahc by 10 jan
> 
> thanks for your help....
> 
> regads
> mithi



Hey mithi!

Thanks for your reply. I have updated all your details in the SS. Haven't put in the date of CO allotment, cause we are not sure that the person who emailed you Acknowledgement Letter and Medical documents is your CO.

If you look at my details, I don't have a date in CO allotment either cause of the same reason I gave you above.

Now one thing I wanted to remind you before you you leave India, is to email AHC about your trip. Email them a copy of your Visitor Visa, copy of booked Return Flight Tickets i.e. when you going to enter and leave Australia. This will facilitate in smooth functioning of your Partner Visa.
As you must have read a few posts from the SS user "jatika". She was unaware of the fact the she needs to be outside Australia in order to get the Partner Visa approval. She has been in Australia on a Visitor Visa. She applied for her Partner Visa during early April 2013 and still waiting for the approval.

Long Story Short:- Inform AHC of your details of when you are entering and exiting Australia.
Hope this helps! Have a great time in Australia.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

*Completely lost with AHC's work pattern.

No CO allocation......no files forwarded For final Queue......No grants in last 13 days........Wake up AHC...Wake up....for next 18 days*

:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
:confused2::confused2:


----------



## timus17

saras712 said:


> *
> Hi timus17
> 
> You can send scan copy to co...make sure it low in kbs otherwise server will not let pass to Co...You still need to send hard copy to AHC. Most of migration agent send additional docs via email that enable Co to speed up the case before they receive hard copy docs. Scan copy only speed up the case and have a proof that u reply to co within time frame.Hope this helps.*


This is good Saras.... Thanks...

Also I was wondering is there a minimum document list which needs to be sent along with application ? without which they will not consider the application..

What I was thinking is apply with whatever documents I have around 60-70%.. and gather and make all documents ready by the time CO gets assigned...

What do you say mate ?


Regards


----------



## HappyDiwali

*PMV - still waiting*

Hi all,

RE: Our PMV application

I know its been some time since I have logged on to this forum, but i was having some log in issues which i have now resolved. 

There is no update from our side, our date of lodgement was 01/8/2013 and we have heard nothing since this date. We have wrote numerous emails, but every response comes with a new timeframe. First it was 12 weeks CO allocation, then 18 weeks CO allocation, and finally 21 weeks CO allocation. We are now much beyond 21 weeks and still no update. 

So i guess we are in the same position as most people on this forum.

To add to the frustration, they were not able to find our application after our first inquiry. So i really do wonder what processes they have to manage and track lodged applications.

Fingers crossed for all....



detonator1961 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Manpreetsingh------------166DOL
> Happydiwali----------------165DOL
> Pooghi-----------------------164DOL
> 
> I have not seen above applicants posting on forum since long time ago. Either they are silent users or inactive. Guys could you please wake up and give us a update on your applications?


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome Back*



HappyDiwali said:


> Hi all,
> 
> RE: Our PMV application
> 
> I know its been some time since I have logged on to this forum, but i was having some log in issues which i have now resolved.
> 
> There is no update from our side, our date of lodgement was 01/8/2013 and we have heard nothing since this date. We have wrote numerous emails, but every response comes with a new timeframe. First it was 12 weeks CO allocation, then 18 weeks CO allocation, and finally 21 weeks CO allocation. We are now much beyond 21 weeks and still no update.
> 
> So i guess we are in the same position as most people on this forum.
> 
> To add to the frustration, they were not able to find our application after our first inquiry. So i really do wonder what processes they have to manage and track lodged applications.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all....




Oh my God!!!! Thanks so much for posting!! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
How are you?

That's exactly what our dilemma is. The CO allocation time frame from 10-12 weeks when I applied has gone upto 21 weeks and I still don't have a CO, over 25 weeks since DOL for me.
So you are not alone in this mess of a situation.

I have emailed the 6 times now and still no reply. Called them 7 times since November to know when they are going to allot a CO to my case and they give me the same crap as they give everyone else; its either "12 month standard processing time" or "too many application, backlog or some other poopy explaination.

Please keep us posted with you your processing. Each and every member of this thread is valuable. Good luck to you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HappyDiwali

Still have not heard anything... and in the exact same boat as you!

Nothing to do but patiently wait 



detonator1961 said:


> It has been 130 days since my DOL and I have not heard from AHC at all. I am waiting for my CO allocation and its been a bloody long wait. I believe Manpreetsingh (131), HappyDiwali (130), Pooghi (129), are in the same boat. Guys if you have heard from AHC please respond to my post.
> 
> Other forum members please suggest what should I do?


----------



## Becky26

timus17 said:


> This is good Saras.... Thanks...
> 
> Also I was wondering is there a minimum document list which needs to be sent along with application ? without which they will not consider the application..
> 
> What I was thinking is apply with whatever documents I have around 60-70%.. and gather and make all documents ready by the time CO gets assigned...
> 
> What do you say mate ?
> 
> 
> Regards



Hey timus17,

How are you? I spoke to AHC yesterday and one important thing the operator told me regarding submitting additionla documents via email is that to make sure the size of the documents is less than 5MB. If there are more documents bigger than that, send them in separate emails. 
Just thought it might be helpful information for you.

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

timus17 said:


> This is good Saras.... Thanks...
> 
> Also I was wondering is there a minimum document list which needs to be sent along with application ? without which they will not consider the application..
> 
> What I was thinking is apply with whatever documents I have around 60-70%.. and gather and make all documents ready by the time CO gets assigned...
> 
> What do you say mate ?
> 
> 
> Regards


*
Hi Timus17

I would suggest you to collect as many documents as possible rather than sending few and wait for co. Only PCC and Medicals are alright to submit after Co assign.Please use email only for additional documents required by co and dont forget to mention that you are going to courier the required docs.

Hope this helps*


----------



## saras712

*Hi Becky26

Do you think we should remove the name of the case officer from column of case officer in ss. We know now that the person send Acknowledgement email is not the Applicant's Case officer.or We should ask all forum friend's suggestion?*

:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

*@sshmrnbatth

Any news from your end?????????????????*


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> *Hi Becky26
> 
> Do you think we should remove the name of the case officer from column of case officer in ss. We know now that the person send you email is not the Applicant's Case officer.or We should askk all forum freinds suggestion?*
> 
> :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:



Hey!!!

Don't think we should remove the whole CO column because eventually we all will get a CO and then we can fill their name whever we do.
We can just leave it blank until we do.

What do you reckon?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> Don't think we should remove the whole CO column because eventually we all will get a CO and then we can fill their name whever we do.
> We can just leave it blank until we do.
> 
> What do you reckon?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Offcourse not the column.....I certainly mean name of Case officer.What's the suggestion from forum friends.
*


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> *Offcourse not the column.....I certainly mean name of Case officer.
> *



LOL sorry I misunderstood you then!
Yes! we can do that.


----------



## timus17

Becky26 said:


> Hey timus17,
> 
> How are you? I spoke to AHC yesterday and one important thing the operator told me regarding submitting additionla documents via email is that to make sure the size of the documents is less than 5MB. If there are more documents bigger than that, send them in separate emails.
> Just thought it might be helpful information for you.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I am doing good. Thanks Becky...

It is indeed helpful info. As I am going to apply 309/100 before my marriage with intended date of marriage, so I will not have marriage certificate and marriage photos. I am planning to send them once CO is assigned.

Am I the only one in this forum who is applying before marriage ?:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Regards


----------



## timus17

saras712 said:


> *
> Hi Timus17
> 
> I would suggest you to collect as many documents as possible rather than sending few and wait for co. Only PCC and Medicals are alright to submit after Co assign.Please use email only for additional documents required by co and dont forget to mention that you are going to courier the required docs.
> 
> Hope this helps*


Thanks Saras.... Very helpful. I would put the same question to you... Have you heard or known anyone who has applied 309/100 before marriage with Intended date of marriage ?


----------



## Becky26

timus17 said:


> I am doing good. Thanks Becky...
> 
> It is indeed helpful info. As I am going to apply 309/100 before my marriage with intended date of marriage, so I will not have marriage certificate and marriage photos. I am planning to send them once CO is assigned.
> 
> Am I the only one in this forum who is applying before marriage ?:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Regards




I unfortunately have not come across any one who has applied for Partner (309/100) Visa before marriage or a de-facto relationship of 12 months or longer.
The only visa people apply for their partners is Prospective Marriage (300) Visa; which is also commonly known as Finance Visa.

But if AHC has told you that you are allowed to apply for the Partner Visa before marriage then it should be alright. Nothing to worry about.

On a lighter note- AHC's visa processing time takes so long that you can get married and have a baby or two while they are or will still be processing ones file; and they will still manage to cause delay in the visa grant. Don't know how they manage to be so freaking lazy. Its amazing!! 
Absoulute nightmare!!!

Anyways! Good luck to you and don't forget to update your visa application details by filling the SS form.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sshmrnbatth

saras712 said:


> *Hi Becky26
> 
> Do you think we should remove the name of the case officer from column of case officer in ss. We know now that the person send Acknowledgement email is not the Applicant's Case officer.or We should ask all forum friend's suggestion?*
> 
> :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> *@sshmrnbatth
> 
> Any news from your end?????????????????*


Hellooo sara712

How r yu.?? Nothing from my side...

But I want to tell you guys dat.. I emailed to my case officer for informing as my husband is coming to india on 24... and I want to travel with him... then I got reply from ahc that if visa will not grant till 24 then contact them around that... I dn understand their wording ... totally confused


----------



## timus17

Becky26 said:


> I unfortunately have not come across any one who has applied for Partner (309/100) Visa before marriage or a de-facto relationship of 12 months or longer.
> The only visa people apply for their partners is Prospective Marriage (300) Visa; which is also commonly known as Finance Visa.
> 
> But if AHC has told you that you are allowed to apply for the Partner Visa before marriage then it should be alright. Nothing to worry about.
> 
> On a lighter note- AHC's visa processing time takes so long that you can get married and have a baby or two while they are or will still be processing ones file; and they will still manage to cause delay in the visa grant. Don't know how they manage to be so freaking lazy. Its amazing!!
> Absoulute nightmare!!!
> 
> Anyways! Good luck to you and don't forget to update your visa application details by filling the SS form.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Ha ha ha 

Sure I am waiting for some docs to get ready and will let you guys know the application lodgement details when I lodge it.. I am hoping to lodge it next week.. 

I wish you guys luck... Clear the queue.. go get your visa.. Mine will be much faster in that case


----------



## Becky26

sshmrnbatth said:


> Hellooo sara712
> 
> How r yu.?? Nothing from my side...
> 
> But I want to tell you guys dat.. I emailed to my case officer for informing as my husband is coming to india on 24... and I want to travel with him... then I got reply from ahc that if visa will not grant till 24 then contact them around that... I dn understand their wording ... totally confused



Hey!!

How are you?
Hahaha...I know AHC is very good with confusing the visa applicants.
What I can understand is that good news hopefully should be arriving by Jan 24 for you. If it doesn't then you can complain/contact AHC again and ask for an explaination.

Hope this helps!! Good Luck to you.
Don't worry, your visa is just around the corner.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sshmrnbatth

Becky26 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> How are you?
> Hahaha...I know AHC is very good with confusing the visa applicants.
> What I can understand is that good news hopefully should be arriving by Jan 24 for you. If it doesn't then you can complain/contact AHC again and ask for an explaination.
> 
> Hope this helps!! Good Luck to you.
> Don't worry, your visa is just around the corner.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky26 ...

M good.. yu tell... ???

Yeah evry tym they are confusing applicants by their replies. .. 

Hope so.. visa grant around 24... anywayz thanx


----------



## Becky26

sshmrnbatth said:


> Hi becky26 ...
> 
> M good.. yu tell... ???
> 
> Yeah evry tym they are confusing applicants by their replies. ..
> 
> Hope so.. visa grant around 24... anywayz thanx




Yeah! don't worry you'll be fine!
I'm just in a huge pile of mess and confusion created by AHC.


----------



## sshmrnbatth

Becky26 said:


> Yeah! don't worry you'll be fine!
> I'm just in a huge pile of mess and confusion created by AHC.


Yeah hope so.... 
Anywayz I read yur post about yur case... dont worry yu will get co allocation email soon... god listen evry 1s prayers immediately action later on.... gud luckkk....


----------



## Becky26

sshmrnbatth said:


> Yeah hope so....
> Anywayz I read yur post about yur case... dont worry yu will get co allocation email soon... god listen evry 1s prayers immediately action later on.... gud luckkk....



Thanks dear!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## saras712

*I am really keen to work for AHC.....The way they working...is attracted me to work for them....I am really curious to know what they are doing when not allocating co,forwarding for final queue or granting visa.....*


----------



## sree-raj

Hey saras,

It's really crazy the way AHC has been working. Mid of January and no visas or allocations. I wonder what will they doing exactly!!!

Wish you all luck!!

Regards,


----------



## saras712

sree-raj said:


> Hey saras,
> 
> It's really crazy the way AHC has been working. Mid of January and no visas or allocations. I wonder what will they doing exactly!!!
> 
> Wish you all luck!!
> 
> Regards,


*Last visa they granted on 18 dec and Anil2k6 has only 70+ days..now u and sshmrnbatth are nearing their,not many people in queue still......no grants.*


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey all
How r u doin?

Reading above all comments and seeing ahc suggests that they are waiting for file to cross 80 days thn aftr dat dey ll grant visas..


Please send me d link to ss


----------



## saras712

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey all
> How r u doin?
> 
> Reading above all comments and seeing ahc suggests that they are waiting for file to cross 80 days thn aftr dat dey ll grant visas..
> 
> 
> Please send me d link to ss


*Welcome back after long time.....Here u go

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
*


----------



## Becky26

Bored!!!!!!!!​


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> Bored!!!!!!!!​


*Bored too.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## saras712

*Congrets Kulvinder Kaur,--our new user last friday....and Badshah get hisvisa yesterday.*:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> *Congrets Kulvinder Kaur--our new user get her visa last friday.....*:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:




YIPPIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Finally someone got it!!! So so happy for you!! 
Congratulations
Hope you have a wonderful time in Australia and a great life with your partner
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :first::first::first::first: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

saras712 said:


> *Welcome back after long time.....Here u go
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> *


Hey saras..
Actually trying to keep myself busy with cooking new things all the day..
And made a chat group witj my old school friends to pass my time..
Literally get extremely fed up and frustrated sometimes seeing ahc pattern of grants..


Anyhow congrats to the one who got their grants..
Badshah got it last month only
And i cnt see kulwinder's timeline..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Maybe i am mistaken or something wrong with the forum
I can see some change in our above details ...Why is australian flag changed???


----------



## Becky26

*Important Note*

Dear members of this thread,

How are we all? Hope this week is going well and everyone is keeping busy.
I would like to request both our existing users as well as our prospective users to please kindly click on the following link to get to the SS updating form whevever you need to add/update your Partner Visa application details:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

This is the new link to the SS form; Saras and I check it pretty much all day for any new member's details and/or any updates from our existing members who don't usually post on the thread.
My signature below also mentions the same link.

We would highly appreciate your help and consideration in this matter.
Good Luck to everyone and thank you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nijanaryal

*Case Officer change*

Hi all, I applied my partner's visa on may 2013. Medical done, additional docs submitted. Confirmation received on 15 Nov 2013. Around last week of Dec I have been advised by my case officer that she had quit the office and I will be assigned other case officer. So far haven't heard from anybody. 
Any suggestions??
Thanks


----------



## saras712

*Good day every one

A new list from many more applicant we find yesterday in old link of this forum.

People expecting visa in next few days*

*june----------------------90DOQ
Np------------------------82DOQ
sshmrnbatth-----------79DOQ
Sreej-Raj---------------65DOQ
Bamborabi-------------65DOQ
Farah Tabassum------54DOQ
Ardee-------------------53DOQ*

*This people will get visa after 50DOQ*

*Saras712--------------47DOQ
sis_bhav---------------41DOQ
vicky_er1985----------41DOQ
AmaaniSingh----------37DOQ
Raj----------------------36DOQ
Jap----------------------36DOQ
KP-----------------------13DOQ
Getmevisa--------------4DOQ*

*
Good luck all these people and good luck to rest not in list for CO allocation.This prediction is merely based on ss data from previous year.Since the change in work patter of AHC couple of times after June2013..unable us to provide better prediction*

*AHC*:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama: 
:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## Becky26

*Case Officer Change*



nijanaryal said:


> Hi all, I applied my partner's visa on may 2013. Medical done, additional docs submitted. Confirmation received on 15 Nov 2013. Around last week of Dec I have been advised by my case officer that she had quit the office and I will be assigned other case officer. So far haven't heard from anybody.
> Any suggestions??
> Thanks




Hey nijanaryal,

How are you? 

When I applied for my visa, your CO was the one whose name was on my Acknowledgement Letter. So I assumed that she was my CO as well.
But when I emailed her back in November 2013, her automated email reply said that she has left the organization so I was adviced to send that email to another address. And that's when I learnt that my case doesn't have a CO 

It is unfortunate to have a CO leave AHC specially at this time of the year when AHC doesn't really seem to be working. I can see in the SS that your file hasn't been sent to the final queue. 
Have you checked with AHC if they have moved it forward because you are a May applicant?

Please feel free to ask any questions. Don't worry I think because you are a May applicant AHC will allot you another CO soon. You should definitely give them a call though. As emailing them will take them a week to reply.
I sent them an email last week on Monday and they still haven't replied yet.
So yeah, definitely give them a call.

Good Luck! Keep us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roshana

hlo m also may applicant n same as ur my case officer also changed in October .she emailed me that she is my new case officer bt till now no info regarding mie doq.dun know whether it is on queue or nt.feeling hopeless


----------



## HH8570

hi becky,
pls tell me how could i contact ahc via phone . i called them on phone no you mentioned in ur previous post. i kept on hold for 60 min but no response. pls , tell me whether 1and 2 are to b pressed together or one from both. I pressed only 1. 
Thanx


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> hi becky,
> pls tell me how could i contact ahc via phone . i called them on phone no you mentioned in ur previous post. i kept on hold for 60 min but no response. pls , tell me whether 1and 2 are to b pressed together or one from both. I pressed only 1.
> Thanx



Hey HH8570,

How are you?
So the number that I mentioned in my post earlier; as soon as you get connected and the recorded message starts playing, you hit 1 and then immediately hit 2.
Don't wait and listen to what the message is saying.

AS soon as you hit 1 and then 2, you will be placed in the waiting queue to get through to an AHC operator. Usual wait time is 35-45 minutes.

Hope this help. Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> hlo m also may applicant n same as ur my case officer also changed in October .she emailed me that she is my new case officer bt till now no info regarding mie doq.dun know whether it is on queue or nt.feeling hopeless



Hey roshana,

Have you called AHC and asked for the updated processing status of your file?
Did the new CO mention the reason as to what was the need to change COs.

Keeps us posted. Feel free to ask any questions.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Hey becky,

i jus got to know that i hv not been allocated CO yet.

that person earlier just mailed me ack letter nd medical letter with HAP id. However she is not my CO. 

however my medicals hv been received by them. 
Parul Ahuja


----------



## Becky26

Parul Ahuja said:


> Hey becky,
> 
> i jus got to know that i hv not been allocated CO yet.
> 
> that person earlier just mailed me ack letter nd medical letter with HAP id. However she is not my CO.
> 
> however my medicals hv been received by them.
> Parul Ahuja



Hey Parul,

How are you? Yeah there are many other applicants including myself who have brought up this new method of AHC's processing.

I am still waiting for a CO, its been 177 days since DOL for me. 
I think this is the new processing method AHC has opted for. Don't worry, you'll get a CO. According to ACH New Delhi website current CO allocation time frame is 20-21 weeks from DOL.
You might have to wait for a bit longer. 

Please keep us updated and keep reading the thread for any leads.
Good Luck to you! Feel free to ask any questions.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Yea Becky m gud.. Hope u doin good too.

Just This new AHC working style is worrying me.


----------



## Bamborabi

*Updated Processing Times*

Sharing couple of links of links from AHC Delhi Website about current processing times for Partner Visa

Visas and Migration Family Migration Oct 3 - Australian High Commission

CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Let us all sit & pray everyday for each other even if its for a few min , so that we all get visa soon. 

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## roshana

Becky26 said:


> Hey roshana,
> 
> Have you called AHC and asked for the updated processing status of your file?
> Did the new CO mention the reason as to what was the need to change COs.
> 
> Keeps us posted. Feel free to ask any questions.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




hello becky,
No i haven't done anything inorder to get any status regarding my file and didnt mentioned the reason bt she only introduce herself as mie new c.o only..


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> hello becky,
> No i haven't done anything inorder to get any status regarding my file and didnt mentioned the reason bt she only introduce herself as mie new c.o only..




Hey!

I suggest you should call them once. Because emailing them is going to make you more anxious and they take years to reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Hey HH8570,
> 
> How are you?
> So the number that I mentioned in my post earlier; as soon as you get connected and the recorded message starts playing, you hit 1 and then immediately hit 2.
> Don't wait and listen to what the message is saying.
> 
> AS soon as you hit 1 and then 2, you will be placed in the waiting queue to get through to an AHC operator. Usual wait time is 35-45 minutes.
> 
> Hope this help. Good Luck.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


thanks a lot.


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> thanks a lot.



No worries! Hope it worked


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> YIPPIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Finally someone got it!!! So so happy for you!!
> Congratulations
> Hope you have a wonderful time in Australia and a great life with your partner
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :first::first::first::first: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


congrats to kulwinder kaur. .
When did she apply for partner visa? 
How long did it take for visa grant?


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> No worries! Hope it worked


It worked well. but its disappointing dat i still hav to wait for more days for allocation of case officer. God knows wen i ll get visa. .


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> It worked well. but its disappointing dat i still hav to wait for more days for allocation of case officer. God knows wen i ll get visa. .


I know how you feel. All we can do is wait and pray that our visas get approved. That's what we want. Whatever time it takes doesn't matter.

Good luck!


----------



## timus17

saras712 said:


> *Congrets Kulvinder Kaur,--our new user last friday....and Badshah get hisvisa yesterday.*:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



Congo mates... big news after some sad waiting days..


----------



## sshmrnbatth

Helloo guysss....

I got ma visa grant email.... thnk yu fr yur support .... god bless yu guyss.... may yu guys hear some good news soon....specially thnks and gud luck to becky.... thnk yu once again


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations *



sshmrnbatth said:


> Helloo guysss....
> 
> I got ma visa grant email.... thnk yu fr yur support .... god bless yu guyss.... may yu guys hear some good news soon....specially thnks and gud luck to becky.... thnk yu once again




YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations to you and your partner!!! Hope yo have a wonderful life ahead.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

See it didn't take long for AHC to grant you visa. AHC operators don't have the exact knowledge of what's exactly happening with your file. So happy for you.
Now you can fly to Australia with your partner 
God Bless You!!
Thank you for your good wishes 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## saras712

sshmrnbatth said:


> Helloo guysss....
> 
> I got ma visa grant email.... thnk yu fr yur support .... god bless yu guyss.... may yu guys hear some good news soon....specially thnks and gud luck to becky.... thnk yu once again


Many Congrets. .....one down from list......so happy...enjoy marriage life in Australia. ....


----------



## Bamborabi

Congrats sshmrnbatth on the visa grant. Good luck for your future.

It is becoming increasingly difficult to predict how AHC is working with regards to granting visas.

Request the following members to please provide an update & also update the SS
link which Becky/Saras are updating.

*Dan85,Anu,Mrs Rana,Jayeshkumar,Rajesh,Roshana,Sarita Baral.*

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## sweet83

sshmrnbatth said:


> Helloo guysss....
> 
> I got ma visa grant email.... thnk yu fr yur support .... god bless yu guyss.... may yu guys hear some good news soon....specially thnks and gud luck to becky.... thnk yu once again


Hi sshmrnbatth
congratulations on your visa grant. .have a fabulous life ahead with your spouse in australia 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## mithi1988

hiya all,

congrts to all who have approved with visas and best of luck to all who are awiting.....

becky you have told me to mail ahc before left the india ....to confirm ahc about visitor visa .can you plz tell me mail id and i got an agent so its mine responsibilty or agent responsibility to mail them....please advice...

regards,
mithi


----------



## Bamborabi

*Current status of Inactive Members*

Request the following members to please provide an update & also update the SS
link which Becky/Saras are updating.

Dan85,Anu,Mrs Rana,Jayeshkumar,Rajesh,Roshana,Sarita Baral & Sneha Chavan.

Please let us know your current status/latest updates.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## sree-raj

sshmrnbatth said:


> Helloo guysss....
> 
> I got ma visa grant email.... thnk yu fr yur support .... god bless yu guyss.... may yu guys hear some good news soon....specially thnks and gud luck to becky.... thnk yu once again


Heyy

Congratulations on your visa grant...Have a great life ahead and a safe trip to Australia!!!


----------



## sweet83

mithi1988 said:


> hiya all,
> 
> congrts to all who have approved with visas and best of luck to all who are awiting.....
> 
> becky you have told me to mail ahc before left the india ....to confirm ahc about visitor visa .can you plz tell me mail id and i got an agent so its mine responsibilty or agent responsibility to mail them....please advice...
> 
> regards,
> mithi


Hi mithi1988
its your agent responsibility to inform them ...best wishes.  
Regards
sweet83


----------



## saras712

sweet83 said:


> Hi mithi1988
> its your agent responsibility to inform them ...best wishes.
> Regards
> sweet83


AHC know everything as it will come up in their system...still its good to inform AHC by yourself or agent


----------



## saras712

Good day every one

A new list from many more applicant we find yesterday in old link of this forum.

People expecting visa in next few days

jatika-----------------111DOQ
june----------------------91DOQ
Np------------------------83DOQ
*sshmrnbatth-----------79DOQ*
Sreej-Raj---------------66DOQ
Bamborabi-------------66DOQ
Farah Tabassum------56DOQ
Ardee-------------------55DOQ

This people will get visa after 50DOQ

Saras712--------------48DOQ
sis_bhav---------------42DOQ
vicky_er1985----------42DOQ
AmaaniSingh----------38DOQ
Raj----------------------37DOQ
Jap----------------------37DOQ
KP-----------------------14DOQ
Getmevisa--------------5DOQ


*
One down...Thanks god AHC still know how to work*


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hiya all,
> 
> congrts to all who have approved with visas and best of luck to all who are awiting.....
> 
> becky you have told me to mail ahc before left the india ....to confirm ahc about visitor visa .can you plz tell me mail id and i got an agent so its mine responsibilty or agent responsibility to mail them....please advice...
> 
> regards,
> mithi



Hey mithi,

Apologies for the late reply. I personally think that you should call AHC first so that they can update your details in their system ASAP.
You should also email them. Because of the reason I always give when it comes to emailing AHC, they can say that they never received your email and that will give them a reason to delay your grant. 
You can email them as well because that will give you a written proof that you updated them as soon as you had information about your travel to and from Australia.

And also let your agent email AHC, because that's his job and as you must know by now, that agents can mess up things but you let him email as well because you are paying him to do this. Might as well put him/her to some work.

Hope this helps! Good luck and feel free to ask any questions if you have.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> hlo m also may applicant n same as ur my case officer also changed in October .she emailed me that she is my new case officer bt till now no info regarding mie doq.dun know whether it is on queue or nt.feeling hopeless





roshana said:


> hello becky,
> No i haven't done anything inorder to get any status regarding my file and didnt mentioned the reason bt she only introduce herself as mie new c.o only..





Bamborabi said:


> Request the following members to please provide an update & also update the SS
> link which Becky/Saras are updating.
> 
> *Dan85,Anu,Mrs Rana,Jayeshkumar,Rajesh,Sarita Baral & Sneha Chavan.*
> 
> Please let us know your current status/latest updates.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Hey Bamborabi,

roshana has been updating her current visa processing status.

The others whose names are mentioned in the above list, please update us of your current processing status/visa status as saras and I are updating the SS and will be marking people as Inactive in a couple of days.
Thanks for your help Bamborabi 

Your reply will be highly appreciated. Thanks for your co-operation.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Hey jatika,

How are you? Just wondering if you heard anythig from AHC regarding your visa. Are you back in India and did they say how long after you are back, they can/will grant your visa.
Good luck dear!

Look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## timus17

Hello All,


A very good morning...

I was trying to fill form 80 for my spouse visa application 309/100....

The very first question says 
1. I am applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a ? What should be right answers.. Temporary resident or migrant ?


----------



## Becky26

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> A very good morning...
> 
> I was trying to fill form 80 for my spouse visa application 309/100....
> 
> The very first question says
> 1. I am applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a ? What should be right answers.. Temporary resident or migrant ?



Hey timus17,
Good Morning to you too!!

Answer is "Migrant" because the 309/100 converts into Permanent Residency after a period of 2 years from the Date of Lodgement of the Ist stage partner visa application.
If you are filling those forms for your fiance; make sure she goes through them and knows the information in them. Because sometimes COs call the applicants for a phone interview and she has to know the answers.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## candycrush

Hi Everyone,

My partner is on tourist visa at the moment. Her application is now running on 14weeks, does this tourist have any impact on allocation of CO or on entire process?

thanks in advance


----------



## Becky26

candycrush said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My partner is on tourist visa at the moment. Her application is now running on 14weeks, does this tourist have any impact on allocation of CO or on entire process?
> 
> thanks in advance



Hey candycrush,

As far as CO allocation is concerned, the visitor visa doesn't have any affect on it. In some cases, the applicants have been requested to return to India in order for the CO to place the file in the final queue.

According to the standard DIBP rules, the only time AHC delays granting the visa to an applicant in relation to a visitor visa is when the applicant is still in Australia.

AHCs in different countrie have slightly different rules, that's why AHC New Delhi can ask your partner to leave Australia at the time when her file is ready to be moved to the final processing stage i.e. to a Senior Case Officer (SCO) for final decision.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bamborabi

*Regarding 309/100 visa*

Hi All,

Once we are granted the 309/100 Visa (for Partner Migration) what privileges do we have ? is the visa that is granted on par with a PR ? I assume we have all the privileges for an Australian PR & we have right to work /seek employment on that visa once its granted.

Can someone please clarify the same. 

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Becky26

Bamborabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Once we are granted the 309/100 Visa (for Partner Migration) what privileges do we have ? is the visa that is granted on par with a PR ? I assume we have all the privileges for an Australian PR & we have right to work /seek employment on that visa once its granted.
> 
> Can someone please clarify the same.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Hey Bamborabi,

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) is a temporary visa- Ist Stage; which converts into Partner (Permanent) visa (subclass 100) which is also known as Permanent Residency- IInd Stage. We don't have to pay for the IInd stage visa.

DIBP will automatically re-open your partner visa file at the end of 2 years of your Partner (309) (Provisional) visa and start the IInd stage processing of your permanent residency. They will notify you and then the applicant will have to submit an updated file for Partner Visa (Subclass 100) processing which will have the documents prooving that the relationship is still geniune and contiuning;pretty much everything that you and your partner have done in the 2 years of the (sublcass 309) visa. 
Like buying a car together; getting a mortgage for your new house; joint travels; joint bank acconts; kids maybe, etc


Partner (309) Visa holder does not have the same privileges of a Permanent Resident. The holder can't work for the Australian and or State Gevernments; cannot apply for a loan unless its joint with your partner who is a PR or an Australian citizen; cannot get any financial help like student loans for university or TAFE study; ect.

Below is a short answer to your question
The Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) lets you:-
- enter Australia and stay here until a decision is made about your permanent Partner visa
- work in Australia
- study in Australia, but with no access to government funding
- enrol in Medicare, Australia's scheme for health-related care and expenses.

This is the link from the DIBP website which has absolute information that one needs to know about Partner (309/100) Visa. Have a read:-
Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

Hope this helps. Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## candycrush

Thanks Rebecca!


----------



## Becky26

candycrush said:


> Thanks Rebecca!



No worries!!


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> Hey Bamborabi,
> 
> Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) is a temporary visa- Ist Stage; which converts into Partner (Permanent) visa (subclass 100) which is also known as Permanent Residency- IInd Stage. We don't have to pay for the IInd stage visa.
> 
> DIBP will automatically re-open your partner visa file at the end of 2 years of your Partner (309) (Provisional) visa and start the IInd stage processing of your permanent residency. They will notify you and then the applicant will have to submit an updated file for Partner Visa (Subclass 100) processing which will have the documents prooving that the relationship is still geniune and contiuning;pretty much everything that you and your partner have done in the 2 years of the (sublcass 309) visa.
> Like buying a car together; getting a mortgage for your new house; joint travels; joint bank acconts; kids maybe, etc
> 
> 
> Partner (309) Visa holder does not have the same privileges of a Permanent Resident. The holder can't work for the Australian and or State Gevernments; cannot apply for a loan unless its joint with your partner who is a PR or an Australian citizen; cannot get any financial help like student loans for university or TAFE study; ect.
> 
> Below is a short answer to your question
> The Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) lets you:-
> - enter Australia and stay here until a decision is made about your permanent Partner visa
> - work in Australia
> - study in Australia, but with no access to government funding
> - enrol in Medicare, Australia's scheme for health-related care and expenses.
> 
> This is the link from the DIBP website which has absolute information that one needs to know about Partner (309/100) Visa. Have a read:-
> Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*
Trust me you Should open your migrtion firm once u get visa.....Partner visa specialist.*

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> *
> Trust me you need to open your migrtion firm once u get visa.....Partner visa specialist.*


Hahahaha!!!! I run a Non-Profit Organization here


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> Hahahaha!!!! I run a Non-Profit Organization here


*
A volunteer trainee...or volunteer work experience.....u should say*


----------



## roshana

hlo Becky,
please tell me the contact no to call ahc..


----------



## Becky26

*AHC Phone Number*



roshana said:


> hlo Becky,
> please tell me the contact no to call ahc..



Hey roshana,

How are you?
The phone number mentioned on the website is useless.

Here is the direct phone number that will get you through to AHC:-
011 4122 1000.
Now as soon as the call gets connected to AHC, do not worry about listening to the recorded phone message. Without listening to any of it, press 1 and then 2 on your keypad to get into the waiting queue to speak to an AHC operator.
You might have to wait for good 30-40 minutes maybe even longer depending on how long the queue is and homw many phone operators are there, so be very patient.

Have the following documents next to you when you are going to call AHC:-
Passport;
HAP ID; and 
Application File Number (it is mentioned on the Acknowledgement Letter emailed to you by AHC.)

AHC opening hours are:-
Monday-Friday 8:30am to 5:00pm
Lunchtime is between 1:00pm to 2:00pm. Don't bother calling them at that time as no one will answer your call and the recorded message will say that AHC is closed right now, when infact they are just on lunch break.

Keep us updated if have any news. Good Luck and don't worry, you'll get your visa soon 
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bamborabi

*Thank You*

Thanks a ton Becky. I really appreciate the way you have answered my query & Roshana's, so much in detail. I have saved the contents of your reply in a notepad. 

May God Bless you & I pray that all your wishes come true.


Guys & Gals lets all stand up and give Becky a Salute. Thats the least we can do.




Thanks Becky


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

Becky26 said:


> Great! Thank you, I have updated your details in the SS.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
I guess you guys have forgotten me ti include in your countins and list.

Best of luck to all guys....

Regards


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Bamborabi said:


> Thanks a ton Becky. I really appreciate the way you have answered my query & Roshana's, so much in detail. I have saved the contents of your reply in a notepad.
> 
> May God Bless you & I pray that all your wishes come true.
> 
> 
> Guys & Gals lets all stand up and give Becky a Salute. Thats the least we can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Becky


Hey guys!!!

Thanks so much for your kind and sweet words and thoughts. As I've said before, I just try to help people with what I know as much as I can.
I'm glad to know that all that information really helps you.
You all are too kind.

Good luck to everyone ans keep praying for each other.

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## roshana

Becky26 said:


> Hey roshana,
> 
> How are you?
> The phone number mentioned on the website is useless.
> 
> Here is the direct phone number that will get you through to AHC:-
> 011 4122 1000.
> Now as soon as the call gets connected to AHC, do not worry about listening to the recorded phone message. Without listening to any of it, press 1 and then 2 on your keypad to get into the waiting queue to speak to an AHC operator.
> You might have to wait for good 30-40 minutes maybe even longer depending on how long the queue is and homw many phone operators are there, so be very patient.
> 
> Have the following documents next to you when you are going to call AHC:-
> Passport;
> HAP ID; and
> Application File Number (it is mentioned on the Acknowledgement Letter emailed to you by AHC.)
> 
> AHC opening hours are:-
> Monday-Friday 8:30am to 5:00pm
> Lunchtime is between 1:00pm to 2:00pm. Don't bother calling them at that time as no one will answer your call and the recorded message will say that AHC is closed right now, when infact they are just on lunch break.
> 
> Keep us updated if have any news. Good Luck and don't worry, you'll get your visa soon
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


thanks a lot becky, as per ur instruction i called ahc and she told me i hab to wait more because till dis date mie file isnt placed in queue so that's why still i hab to wait 3 to 4 months..


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> thanks a lot becky, as per ur instruction i called ahc and she told me i hab to wait more because till dis date mie file isnt placed in queue so that's why still i hab to wait 3 to 4 months..


Oh my God!!!! Are you serious??? But you applied in May. How does that work, AHC claims to consider the DOL not DOQ to grant visas. Thats absolute bull crap!!!!!
Did she say what the reason was for the delay, why your file still hasn't been placed in the queue?

I'm so sorry to hear that you have to wait longer. Good luck and keep praying, we all are. Don't loose hope. I know its easy said than done, but there is light at the end of this very long tunnel.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roshana

no worries becky bt what to do she told me that ur additional documents were received in November so it takes some time to review it and then it'll b placed in queue.only i hab to do is wait bt m planning to work on visit visa.how many months it would take??


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> no worries becky bt what to do she told me that ur additional documents were received in November so it takes some time to review it and then it'll b placed in queue.only i hab to do is wait bt m planning to work on visit visa.how many months it would take??


Hey!!

Well, if the documents took long to get to AHC then your CO won't take too long go through them keeping in mind that you are a May applicant. 
Don't worry! It'll all work out.

The visitor visa as per the AHC New Delhi takes 14 working days to get approved. The DIBP standard processing time is 1 month; but it doesn't usually take that long.
Heres a link to the AHC New Delhi website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

(SENIORS PLEASE ADIVCE US OF THE VISITOR VISA APPLICATION & PROCESSING METHOD)

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask us any questions. Good luck and keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roshana

thank you so much and what are the documents that are to b submitted inorder to apply this viza??


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> thank you so much and what are the documents that are to b submitted inorder to apply this viza??


Hey roshana!

I'm really sorry but I have no idea what documents are required because I have never applied for a visitor visa before. You might wanna ask saras. His partner applied for one and so he should have the correct information.

There are quite a few other members of this thread who have experience of applying for a visitor visa. (Guys, we need a little help here!! Thanks a lot!)

Correct me if I'm wrong, Dear Seniors; I found this information on the VFS website:-
Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Tourist

Please advice if this information is correct.

Roshana, please wait for saras' and/or other members' reply who have applied for a visitor visa . 
Thanks a lot for your patience.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## RRSSB

Hi All,

Can anyone provide some detail on AHC working pattern?

Let say from the day of lodgement till grant, how the processing cycle works.

Appreciate your detailed response.

Thanks


----------



## Justdeeps

*Hello!!*

Hello All,

I am new to this forum, though I have been reading all your posts for the past 2-3 days. 

I have submitted my Aus partner visa application on 6th Aug, 2013 through an agent. Done with medicals as well. I am not sure if it has moved up to the SCO or not. I havent called AHC anytime (yes trying to be patient ).

From what I read on this forum, I guess if all documents are fine, we can expect visa by around 7 months, is that correct? Please let me know.

Thanks,
Deepthi


----------



## saras712

roshana said:


> thank you so much and what are the documents that are to b submitted inorder to apply this viza??


*Here you go

VISITOR VISA CHECKLIST (Australia)*


*MANDATORY DOCUMENTS : 
	5 Recent passport size photo of each applicant (four photos if the applicant is required to undergo medical examination). 
	Valid passport (Original & Photocopy) with two unused visa pages for each person included in the application. 
	Bank draft of Rs. 5,800/- for each applicant as a non-refundable visa application charge payable to ‘Australian High Commission’, New Delhi (From 1st January 2012)
	A service charge of Rs. 590/- of “VFS Global Services Pvt. Ltd.” for the non-refundable services fee, it can be paid by cash. 
	Certified Copy of Marriage Certificate*

DOCUMENTS FROM AUSTRALIA : 
	Affidavit/Declaration of Support
	Copy of Passport of each person living in Australia (Attested by Justice of Peace)
	Agreement / Property Ownership Documents
	Bridging Visa Grant Letter & Acknowledgement letter of GSM Visa Application
	Bank Statement (Last 6 months)
	Work References like Experience letter, Appointment letter and Salary Slips (last 6 months) 
	Tax Assessment (Last 2 years)


*OTHER FINANCIAL DOCUMENTS FROM INDIA : 

	Affidavit of Support (If someone funding your trip)
	Bank Statements (last 6 months) with balance certificate
	Other Liquid funds like FDR, MIS, NSS, PF, PPF etc. 
	Income Tax Returns (Last 3 years)
	Business Registration Certificate (If applicable)
	Current Account Statement (If applicable)
	Income Certificate from TDO or Mamlatdar (If applicable*


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, though I have been reading all your posts for the past 2-3 days.
> 
> I have submitted my Aus partner visa application on 6th Aug, 2013 through an agent. Done with medicals as well. I am not sure if it has moved up to the SCO or not. I havent called AHC anytime (yes trying to be patient ).
> 
> From what I read on this forum, I guess if all documents are fine, we can expect visa by around 7 months, is that correct? Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Deepthi


Hey Justdeeps!!

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

The recent trend of AHC's work has changed a lot. The officer who sends you the Acknowledgement Letter and Medical documents is not your Case Officer. 
Case Officer allotment is taking 20-21 weeks from the Date of Ledgement (DOL):-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
For some cases its taking even longer. So sit tight and wait patiently.


Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with your visa processing. Please keep us posted.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Pokie

Hi, I am about to get married on March and my fiance was previously married but he is already annulled.
We are planning to lodge an Spouse Australian visa as i have a permanent residency visa, but we intend not to declare the previous marriage due to child custody agreement that if he remarries again before the child turns 12, the custody will turn in favor of her grandmother (Mother's side) and we don't want that to happen. Since we are not going to declare his previous marriage, would it be considered as misrepresentation or fraud in the application?


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> *Here you go
> 
> VISITOR VISA CHECKLIST (Australia)*
> 
> 
> *MANDATORY DOCUMENTS :
> 	5 Recent passport size photo of each applicant (four photos if the applicant is required to undergo medical examination).
> 	Valid passport (Original & Photocopy) with two unused visa pages for each person included in the application.
> 	Bank draft of Rs. 5,800/- for each applicant as a non-refundable visa application charge payable to ‘Australian High Commission’, New Delhi (From 1st January 2012)
> 	A service charge of Rs. 590/- of “VFS Global Services Pvt. Ltd.” for the non-refundable services fee, it can be paid by cash.
> 	Certified Copy of Marriage Certificate*
> 
> DOCUMENTS FROM AUSTRALIA :
> 	Affidavit/Declaration of Support
> 	Copy of Passport of each person living in Australia (Attested by Justice of Peace)
> 	Agreement / Property Ownership Documents
> 	Bridging Visa Grant Letter & Acknowledgement letter of GSM Visa Application
> 	Bank Statement (Last 6 months)
> 	Work References like Experience letter, Appointment letter and Salary Slips (last 6 months)
> 	Tax Assessment (Last 2 years)
> 
> 
> *OTHER FINANCIAL DOCUMENTS FROM INDIA :
> 
> 	Affidavit of Support (If someone funding your trip)
> 	Bank Statements (last 6 months) with balance certificate
> 	Other Liquid funds like FDR, MIS, NSS, PF, PPF etc.
> 	Income Tax Returns (Last 3 years)
> 	Business Registration Certificate (If applicable)
> 	Current Account Statement (If applicable)
> 	Income Certificate from TDO or Mamlatdar (If applicable*




Waow!!!! Thats great info. 
Thanks for your help saras!!!


----------



## Becky26

Pokie said:


> Hi, I am about to get married on March and my fiance was previously married but he is already annulled.
> We are planning to lodge an Spouse Australian visa as i have a permanent residency visa, but we intend not to declare the previous marriage due to child custody agreement that if he remarries again before the child turns 12, the custody will turn in favor of her grandmother (Mother's side) and we don't want that to happen. Since we are not going to declare his previous marriage, would it be considered as misrepresentation or fraud in the application?




Dear Pokie,

Unfortunately this thread is only for applicants who have applied for Partner (309/100) Visa and Prospective Marriage (300) Visa to the Australian High Commission, New Delhi.

Thanks for your consideration.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

RRSSB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone provide some detail on AHC working pattern?
> 
> Let say from the day of lodgement till grant, how the processing cycle works.
> 
> Appreciate your detailed response.
> 
> Thanks


:welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

*Please enter the your timeline in the link in my signature.
Feel free to ask any question We will try to give satisfactory answer.We are trying to figure out from long long time but we are not successful yet to know how AHC working pattern is.
It was three stage in processing.
Application....than initial assesment by co and forwarded for final queue and visa grant.

*


----------



## Becky26

RRSSB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone provide some detail on AHC working pattern?
> 
> Let say from the day of lodgement till grant, how the processing cycle works.
> 
> Appreciate your detailed response.
> 
> Thanks


Hey RRSSB,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

The recent trend of AHC's work has changed a lot. The officer who sends you the Acknowledgement Letter and Medical documents is not your Case Officer. 
Case Officer allotment is taking 20-21 weeks from the Date of Lodgement (DOL):-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
For some cases its taking even longer. So sit tight because it could be a long wait ahead of you.

You can have a read of the information in the following link in regards to the processing method:-
Visas and Migration Family Migration Oct 3 - Australian High Commission


Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with your visa processing. Please keep us posted.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Thanks a lot Becky for that prompt response.  I will surely fill the form later today eve. 

One query, my husband (who has a PR) is currently working in India. But we are planning to relocate to Aus, hence my visa application. Do you know if the factor that my spouse is not currently in Aus would affect the processing time ? Just wanted to check if you know.

Thanks,
Deepthi


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> Waow!!!! Thats great info.
> Thanks for your help saras!!!


*Fees mentioned in list may be changed........better check with AHC...*


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Thanks a lot Becky for that prompt response.  I will surely fill the form later today eve.
> 
> One query, my husband (who has a PR) is currently working in India. But we are planning to relocate to Aus, hence my visa application. Do you know if the factor that my spouse is not currently in Aus would affect the processing time ? Just wanted to check if you know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Deepthi



No worries! I highly doubt that your husband working in India would be an issue. It could still take between 8-12 months for you to get your visa. This visa procedure is getting more cumbersome, and more confusing day by day.

Anyways! please do remember to fill the form so we can add your details to our Spreadsheet.
Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## timus17

Becky26 said:


> Hey timus17,
> Good Morning to you too!!
> 
> Answer is "Migrant" because the 309/100 converts into Permanent Residency after a period of 2 years from the Date of Lodgement of the Ist stage partner visa application.
> If you are filling those forms for your fiance; make sure she goes through them and knows the information in them. Because sometimes COs call the applicants for a phone interview and she has to know the answers.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Thanks a lot Becky....


----------



## Rashmi mahajan

Hi guys
I m a new user in this forum i was reading posts from last few days
I received a ph. Call and email for grant of my spouse visa for Australia today pl. find details below 
DOL : 30/6/13
Place : chd 
CO. assigned : 21/10/13
File in Que. : 6/11/13 
Visa received : 16/01/14

Important info. CO left the job sometime in dec 13. But still received visa within the 7 months timeframe

I hope this info may help others who r waiting for their visa from long time 
Thanks


----------



## HH8570

hello , 
When i applied for partner visa , i didn't send the character assessment (form 80). Afterwards i got to know that it is must to send but rest of my file is complete.As i hav not been allocated Case Officer . Can i send the form in advance so that it will not delay the process. pls suggest me, wat should i do whether to wait from their side for form or send myself? Help me

Thanx


----------



## sweet83

Rashmi mahajan said:


> Hi guys
> I m a new user in this forum i was reading posts from last few days
> I received a ph. Call and email for grant of my spouse visa for Australia today pl. find details below
> DOL : 30/6/13
> Place : chd
> CO. assigned : 21/10/13
> File in Que. : 6/11/13
> Visa received : 16/01/14
> 
> Important info. CO left the job sometime in dec 13. But still received visa within the 7 months timeframe
> 
> I hope this info may help others who r waiting for their visa from long time
> Thanks


Hi rashmi
Thanks it is very important information right now as you know we all are very tenced due to current situation ..can you share with us what they ask you when they call you??..and on which date you get call by them?..highly appreciated if you share all this with us..and congratulations to you on your visa grant have a happy life with your beloved.
Regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

HH8570 said:


> hello ,
> When i applied for partner visa , i didn't send the character assessment (form 80). Afterwards i got to know that it is must to send but rest of my file is complete.As i hav not been allocated Case Officer . Can i send the form in advance so that it will not delay the process. pls suggest me, wat should i do whether to wait from their side for form or send myself? Help me
> 
> Thanx


Hello hh8570
mine case is similarly like you even I didn't submitted the same form like you but when I talked about this to my agent he told me you should wait until co assigned when they ask we submitted by the day..I don't know why he told me to wait mine agent is registered agent. Like you I also think the same but he suggest me to wait. 
Regards sweet83


----------



## Amaanisingh

HH8570 said:


> hello ,
> When i applied for partner visa , i didn't send the character assessment (form 80). Afterwards i got to know that it is must to send but rest of my file is complete.As i hav not been allocated Case Officer . Can i send the form in advance so that it will not delay the process. pls suggest me, wat should i do whether to wait from their side for form or send myself? Help me
> 
> Thanx



Dont worry.. We also dint submitted form 80 with our application 
Thou we filled out but our agent forgot to put it in the file..
We submitted it little later before our co was assigned..
So tell your agent to submit it...


----------



## Amaanisingh

Rashmi mahajan said:


> Hi guys
> I m a new user in this forum i was reading posts from last few days
> I received a ph. Call and email for grant of my spouse visa for Australia today pl. find details below
> DOL : 30/6/13
> Place : chd
> CO. assigned : 21/10/13
> File in Que. : 6/11/13
> Visa received : 16/01/14
> 
> Important info. CO left the job sometime in dec 13. But still received visa within the 7 months timeframe
> 
> I hope this info may help others who r waiting for their visa from long time
> Thanks



Congrats dear
Can you please give full details like co name and wat documents u were asked for..
It ll b helpful to all
Thank you
And have a happy life


----------



## Bamborabi

Rashmi mahajan said:


> Hi guys
> I m a new user in this forum i was reading posts from last few days
> I received a ph. Call and email for grant of my spouse visa for Australia today pl. find details below
> DOL : 30/6/13
> Place : chd
> CO. assigned : 21/10/13
> File in Que. : 6/11/13
> Visa received : 16/01/14
> 
> Important info. CO left the job sometime in dec 13. But still received visa within the 7 months timeframe
> 
> I hope this info may help others who r waiting for their visa from long time
> Thanks


Could you please let me know the name of your CO and what they asked you on the phone ? You can send me a private message with regards to the CO name, please dont post the CO name in the forum.

Many Thanks
Bamborabi


----------



## saras712

Rashmi mahajan said:


> Hi guys
> I m a new user in this forum i was reading posts from last few days
> I received a ph. Call and email for grant of my spouse visa for Australia today pl. find details below
> DOL : 30/6/13
> Place : chd
> CO. assigned : 21/10/13
> File in Que. : 6/11/13
> Visa received : 16/01/14
> 
> Important info. CO left the job sometime in dec 13. But still received visa within the 7 months timeframe
> 
> I hope this info may help others who r waiting for their visa from long time
> Thanks


Congrets.......................


----------



## studkabir

Hello everyone,

I applied for a 309 offshore spouse visa online, my HAP ID was created so did my medicals. Now i want to apply for a 600 family sponsored visit Visa, but i am currently a house wife with little savings in my account and not working. My husband is in sydney and he is going to sponsor and look after me in Australia. Can someone please help me who have been in similar situation, as i saw alot of members have applied for 600 sponsored visa after applying for spouse visain this forum.

Regards,
SK


----------



## saras712

studkabir said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I applied for a 309 offshore spouse visa online, my HAP ID was created so did my medicals. Now i want to apply for a 600 family sponsored visit Visa, but i am currently a house wife with little savings in my account and not working. My husband is in sydney and he is going to sponsor and look after me in Australia. Can someone please help me who have been in similar situation, as i saw alot of members have applied for 600 sponsored visa after applying for spouse visain this forum.
> 
> Regards,
> SK


Welcome to forum
:welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

*Please enter your timeline in the link below

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can check ss in the following link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

yes many people applied tourist visa but dont know who had applied 600.But it will not be any issue to get 600 as you arer going to be sponsored by your spouse.For more detaill refer few pages 2028 to 2030.

Hope this helps*


----------



## candycrush

studkabir said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I applied for a 309 offshore spouse visa online, my HAP ID was created so did my medicals. Now i want to apply for a 600 family sponsored visit Visa, but i am currently a house wife with little savings in my account and not working. My husband is in sydney and he is going to sponsor and look after me in Australia. Can someone please help me who have been in similar situation, as i saw alot of members have applied for 600 sponsored visa after applying for spouse visain this forum.
> 
> Regards,
> SK


Hi SK,

I did same to my partner subclass 600 (tourist stream), and my partner got initial response within 15days and it took us near about a month to get her visa.

Hope this helps!

Ceers,


----------



## saras712

studkabir said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I applied for a 309 offshore spouse visa online, my HAP ID was created so did my medicals. Now i want to apply for a 600 family sponsored visit Visa, but i am currently a house wife with little savings in my account and not working. My husband is in sydney and he is going to sponsor and look after me in Australia. Can someone please help me who have been in similar situation, as i saw alot of members have applied for 600 sponsored visa after applying for spouse visain this forum.
> 
> Regards,
> SK



*Would you explain your application.I dont think so we can apply online for visa 309/100 at AHC.*


----------



## Becky26

Rashmi mahajan said:


> Hi guys
> I m a new user in this forum i was reading posts from last few days
> I received a ph. Call and email for grant of my spouse visa for Australia today pl. find details below
> DOL : 30/6/13
> Place : chd
> CO. assigned : 21/10/13
> File in Que. : 6/11/13
> Visa received : 16/01/14
> 
> Important info. CO left the job sometime in dec 13. But still received visa within the 7 months timeframe
> 
> I hope this info may help others who r waiting for their visa from long time
> Thanks




Hey!

Thanks for your post. And many many congratulations to you and your wife. Hope you have a wonderful life ahead.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> hello ,
> When i applied for partner visa , i didn't send the character assessment (form 80). Afterwards i got to know that it is must to send but rest of my file is complete.As i hav not been allocated Case Officer . Can i send the form in advance so that it will not delay the process. pls suggest me, wat should i do whether to wait from their side for form or send myself? Help me
> 
> Thanx



Hey there!

How are you?
Don't worry, all the forms and the documents that you haven't submitted and are mandatory to submit when you are assigned a CO he/she will ask you to submit them as additional documents. So don't freak out.

Hope this helps you relax. 
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roshana

saras712 said:


> *Here you go
> 
> VISITOR VISA CHECKLIST (Australia)*
> 
> 
> *MANDATORY DOCUMENTS :
> 	5 Recent passport size photo of each applicant (four photos if the applicant is required to undergo medical examination).
> 	Valid passport (Original & Photocopy) with two unused visa pages for each person included in the application.
> 	Bank draft of Rs. 5,800/- for each applicant as a non-refundable visa application charge payable to ‘Australian High Commission’, New Delhi (From 1st January 2012)
> 	A service charge of Rs. 590/- of “VFS Global Services Pvt. Ltd.” for the non-refundable services fee, it can be paid by cash.
> 	Certified Copy of Marriage Certificate*
> 
> DOCUMENTS FROM AUSTRALIA :
> 	Affidavit/Declaration of Support
> 	Copy of Passport of each person living in Australia (Attested by Justice of Peace)
> 	Agreement / Property Ownership Documents
> 	Bridging Visa Grant Letter & Acknowledgement letter of GSM Visa Application
> 	Bank Statement (Last 6 months)
> 	Work References like Experience letter, Appointment letter and Salary Slips (last 6 months)
> 	Tax Assessment (Last 2 years)
> 
> 
> *OTHER FINANCIAL DOCUMENTS FROM INDIA :
> 
> 	Affidavit of Support (If someone funding your trip)
> 	Bank Statements (last 6 months) with balance certificate
> 	Other Liquid funds like FDR, MIS, NSS, PF, PPF etc.
> 	Income Tax Returns (Last 3 years)
> 	Business Registration Certificate (If applicable)
> 	Current Account Statement (If applicable)
> 	Income Certificate from TDO or Mamlatdar (If applicable*


thanks alot saras n Becky n how to write this letter showing the reason why we are applying this viza from my side? please provide me some sample it will help lot.


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I applied for a 309 offshore spouse visa online, my HAP ID was created so did my medicals. Now i want to apply for a 600 family sponsored visit Visa, but i am currently a house wife with little savings in my account and not working. My husband is in sydney and he is going to sponsor and look after me in Australia. Can someone please help me who have been in similar situation, as i saw alot of members have applied for 600 sponsored visa after applying for spouse visain this forum.
> 
> Regards,
> SK


Hey studkabir,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 
I can see saras has already introduced you to all the important information (thanks saras). Please remember to update us about your visa application file as it progresses towards approval.

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with your visa processing. Please keep us posted.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> thanks alot saras n Becky n how to write this letter showing the reason why we are applying this viza from my side? please provide me some sample it will help lot.



Hey roshana!

No problem. 
The only reason why you are applying for a visitor visa is to be with your husband. Because Partner Visa application is taking 8-12 months, you would like to spend most of that time on a visitor visa with your husband. He is sponsoring you, you guys are married and awaiting decision on your partner visa. Simple as that!!

I don't think there is any other reason that is more geniune than this. AHC knows why partner visa applicants apply for a visitor visa. They take a freaking year to process our applications, that's why!!!
I was writing what I think should be the matter in your letter.

Anyways, saras might be able to help you in detail with the content of the letter.

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> *Would you explain your application.I dont think so we can apply online for visa 309/100 at AHC.*



Hey saras!

This is new but since late last year, DIBP upgraded their system and applicants are able to apply for Partner Visa online. It's very new.

Not many people are aware of that though.

Here is a link for the DIBP website explaining the new online application method:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/Services/Pages/partner-online-applications.aspx

Another one specifically mentions about Partner (309/100) Visa online applications:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/309-100.aspx
Click on *Visa Applicants* and then on *How to Apply.*

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> Hey saras!
> 
> This is new but since late last year, DIBP upgraded their system and applicants are able to apply for Partner Visa online. It's very new.
> 
> Not many people are aware of that though.
> 
> Here is a link for the DIBP website explaining the new online application method:-
> Partner visa online applications for Temporary and Permanent Partner visas
> 
> Another one specifically mentions about Partner (309/100) Visa online applications:-
> Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)
> Click on *Visa Applicants* and then on *How to Apply.*
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*It wasnt there when we applied..otherwise I would go for it.
Thanks for correcting.*


----------



## Bamborabi

Hi to Users June ,Np and Dan 85

Any update at your end ? Have you both received your visa grants ?

Please do let us know.


Thanks
Bamborabi


----------



## Bamborabi

Thanks Saras, was hoping that some forum members here who are not active on the forum will atleast update their timeline in the SS or inform forum members.

Dont see the point in joining & then not updating anything nor communicating with forum members.

Anyways thanks to you & Becky for all your help & guidance. 

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## saras712

Bamborabi said:


> Thanks Saras, was hoping that some forum members here who are not active on the forum will atleast update their timeline in the SS or inform forum members.
> 
> Dont see the point in joining & then not updating anything nor communicating with forum members.
> 
> Anyways thanks to you & Becky for all your help & guidance.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi



*Its true.....but what we can do!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## sree-raj

saras712 said:


> *Dont knw abt this people but you and shree-raj will be next one!!!!!!*
> :tongue::tongue::tongue:




Hey Saras,

That's so sweet of you. I stopped expecting watching AHC's lousy work pattern.
I hope and pray everybody get their grants asap!!!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

my SIL lodged got her file queued on Nov, 14 last year. Kaur got her visa already though her file was queued on 21st november, 2013. why??????


----------



## saras712

Rocky Balboa said:


> my SIL lodged got her file queued on Nov, 14 last year. Kaur got her visa already though her file was queued on 21st november, 2013. why??????


*
Pregnant applicant are getting special consideration thats why!!!!!!!*


----------



## Becky26

Rocky Balboa said:


> my SIL lodged got her file queued on Nov, 14 last year. Kaur got her visa already though her file was queued on 21st november, 2013. why??????


Hi there,


I have requested the SS User name of your sister-in-law a couple of times now, but I haven't received any reply.

It would appreciated if you can please mention her User Name.
Plus AHC has been working without any pattern for the past month. No one knows or is able to predict how they are approving visas.

Thank You


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Username: robbin 
she doesnt have one. Use that one.


----------



## Becky26

Rocky Balboa said:


> Username: robbin
> she doesnt have one. Use that one.



So she is not in the SS?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Her name is Sarita baral on the spreadsheet, she doesnt have user account, you can use my brother's account robbin.

Queue date: 14th Nov, 2013


----------



## Becky26

Rocky Balboa said:


> Her name is Sarita baral on the spreadsheet, she doesnt have user account, you can use my brother's account robbin.
> 
> Queue date: 14th Nov, 2013



Ohhhhh!!!! That's your Sister-in-law.
Ok, we have her name in the SS but marked Inactive because we didn't have any posts from her or on her behalf. 

I'll mark her active then and add her DOQ.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## a_30july

i dont think so. when i applied in july i was 2 months pregnant. right now running 9th month. still no progress on application.



saras712 said:


> *
> Pregnant applicant are getting special consideration thats why!!!!!!!*


----------



## RRSSB

Hi

Thanks for info.

I’m not applicant, I’m asking for gaining knowledge only.

I know about Lodgement >>>> assessment>>>> grant.

What I like to know, how date of queue works?

When the file is put into queue? Is it after the internal assessment or during?

How long it takes file to reach to top? What time limit applies to it 60,90 days?

Regards


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations *



a_30july said:


> i dont think so. when i applied in july i was 2 months pregnant. right now running wth month. still no progress on application.


Congratulations!!! to you on the good news.

Don't worry, AHC will approve your visa early. About 3-4 pregnant applicants got their visas approved before time.

So I think you should start packing. As long as AHC knows you're pregnant and they have the doctor's letter, you shouldn't worry; its not good for the little one 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Becky26 said:


> Ohhhhh!!!! That's your Sister-in-law.
> Ok, we have her name in the SS but marked Inactive because we didn't have any posts from her or on her behalf.
> 
> I'll mark her active then and add her DOQ.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


Thanks Becky, Adelaide wass hottest city on planet yesterday, today is the final day of 5 day heatwave where temp was over 40C yesterday reached 45, me and my bro anxiously waiting her to arrive this month..

Guess what??? tomorrow the temp is going down to 28, Barbecue and beer yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Becky26

Rocky Balboa said:


> Thanks Becky, Adelaide wass hottest city on planet yesterday, today is the final day of 5 day heatwave where temp was over 40C yesterday reached 45, me and my bro anxiously waiting her to arrive this month..
> 
> Guess what??? tomorrow the temp is going down to 28, Barbecue and beer yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee




I KNOW!!!!!!! I READ IT ON THE NEWS!!!!!!:faint::faint::faint:
Don't know how people over there are surviving; specially the school kids 

Hopefully you will get some better weather soon.:rain::rain::rain::rain:
Brisbane was very hot too, not as hot as Adelaide but still hot!!!

And here in North India, we are freezing our butts, its sooooo cold.
Have a bundy and coke for me ahahahahahah

Becky


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

Hi guys 
i have updated my details in SS but i am not sure if monika bidani is my case officer ?how can i know that?
my details as follows:
lodgement date: 25/06/13
additional documents asked: medicals/pcc/photos asked on 14/10/13
documents received : 19/11/13 mail sent by Harriet.Raj , is this my case officer???
my wife sent a email for asking about the visa 16/12/13 : got a mail reply on 19/12/13 
"Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Border Protection.

We understand that you wish to know about the status of the visa
application. Your application is currently with the Australian High
Commission and is being actively processed. Please be informed that your
application has been forwarded to the Senior Visa Officer for final
decision. Once the application is finalized, a decision letter will be sent
to you via email."
my wife sent a mail on 5th jan 2014 she got a reply that its in final que of approval?? 
guys this is the all info i have got can you guys pleas help me as i have got really helpless and clueless about this visa .... i feel drowned....... 
these ppl are really heartless as they are keeping me away from my 11 mths old baby... as they could have given me a priority...
guys please if you could answer my queries it would be a great help and some support form u guys.


Cheers and best of luck to all u guys waiting for one of the best moments to come in our lives...

S.More


----------



## a_30july

thanks. i have submited doc ltr and sonography report also when i did medicles. also my medicle got cleared in september. after that no news from ahc.

again i dnt think only pregnancy can b a reason for early vissa grant. it is also mention on Ahc website also. 



Becky26 said:


> Congratulations!!! to you on the good news.
> 
> Don't worry, AHC will approve your visa early. About 3-4 pregnant applicants got their visas approved before time.
> 
> So I think you should start packing. As long as AHC knows you're pregnant and they have the doctor's letter, you shouldn't worry; its not good for the little one
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

a_30july said:


> thanks. i have submited doc ltr and sonography report also when i did medicles. also my medicle got cleared in september. after that no news from ahc.
> 
> again i dnt think only pregnancy can b a reason for early vissa grant. it is also mention on Ahc website also.



I'm sorry to say this but I don't agree with you on that. The only people who got/get special consideration on this forum who have applied to AHC New Delhi are the applicants who are and were pregnant.

You should go through the SS and see how many casee recently got approved cause of their pregnancy.

So as I said before, don't worry. Just pray!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hi guys
> i have updated my details in SS but i am not sure if monika bidani is my case officer ?how can i know that?
> my details as follows:
> lodgement date: 25/06/13
> additional documents asked: medicals/pcc/photos asked on 14/10/13
> documents received : 19/11/13 mail sent by Harriet.Raj , is this my case officer???
> my wife sent a email for asking about the visa 16/12/13 : got a mail reply on 19/12/13
> "Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Border Protection.
> 
> We understand that you wish to know about the status of the visa
> application. Your application is currently with the Australian High
> Commission and is being actively processed. Please be informed that your
> application has been forwarded to the Senior Visa Officer for final
> decision. Once the application is finalized, a decision letter will be sent
> to you via email."
> my wife sent a mail on 5th jan 2014 she got a reply that its in final que of approval??
> guys this is the all info i have got can you guys pleas help me as i have got really helpless and clueless about this visa .... i feel drowned.......
> these ppl are really heartless as they are keeping me away from my 11 mths old baby... as they could have given me a priority...
> guys please if you could answer my queries it would be a great help and some support form u guys.
> 
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to all u guys waiting for one of the best moments to come in our lives...
> 
> S.More



Hey nirmalabhi2611,

How are you? We are all in the same boat, my friend.
And each and everyone of us know how helpless you feel, and how helpless we all are. If AHC replied to your wife's email saying that her file is in final queue, then you don't have very long to wait till she gets her visa.
As per the current trend, AHC is granting visa in 70-80 days since date of queue.

Hope this helps you feel better.
Keep praying and don't worry, your wife's visa is just around the corner.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

a_30july said:


> i dont think so. when i applied in july i was 2 months pregnant. right now running 9th month. still no progress on application.


Did u let AHC know ab pregnancy? ???? Than they should process ur case quicker.....hope for best. ......


----------



## a_30july

i agree with u that there r few applicant in ss who got vissa earlier on pregnancy bases.

bt i have read on family migration question and ans( u can check last question on that page) page that pregnancy might not b reason for early vissa grant.



Becky26 said:


> I'm sorry to say this but I don't agree with you on that. The only people who got/get special consideration on this forum who have applied to AHC New Delhi are the applicants who are and were pregnant.
> 
> You should go through the SS and see how many casee recently got approved cause of their pregnancy.
> 
> So as I said before, don't worry. Just pray!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## a_30july

Yes i let them know in august. i have submitted doc's letter and sonography report as well when i submitted my medicles. 



saras712 said:


> Did u let AHC know ab pregnancy? ???? Than they should process ur case quicker.....hope for best. ......


----------



## Becky26

a_30july said:


> i agree with u that there r few applicant in ss who got vissa earlier on pregnancy bases.
> 
> bt i have read on family migration question and ans( u can check last question on that page) page that pregnancy might not b reason for early vissa grant.



I am aware of that information. As I have mentioned this in my earlier posts AHCs in different countries have/follow slightly different rules.

AHC New Delhi processes pregnant applicants' files much much quicker.

One of the members on this thread is applying for Partner Visa before they get married, that is not allowed if you read the Family Migration Booklet available on the DIBP website or the Australian Immigration Department in Australia; but apparently it is allowed by AHC New Delhi.
So different High Commissions follow different rules depening on the country they are located in.


----------



## HH8570

sweet83 said:


> Hello hh8570
> mine case is similarly like you even I didn't submitted the same form like you but when I talked about this to my agent he told me you should wait until co assigned when they ask we submitted by the day..I don't know why he told me to wait mine agent is registered agent. Like you I also think the same but he suggest me to wait.
> Regards sweet83


hello sweet83

hws u? don't u think that if we ll wait for their demand for form 80 will result in delay of our process .As u might hav seen posts of roshana , she applied in may but still she will have to wait for 3-4 months . reason behind this delay is dat her additional documents those she sent in nov took long for review.
pls seniors , recommend wat should b done?


----------



## a_30july

You are right onlw AHC knows their working patern  we cant guess their patern..

Well I have applied through AHC new delhi only. 

I called them to know progress on my application and they told me that co has been allocated. So i think file is still not in queue or else they might have mentioned that.

So i am not exacting visa atlealst for next two months.





Becky26 said:


> I am aware of that information. As I have mentioned this in my post before, AHCs in different countires have slightly different rules.
> 
> AHC New Delhi processes pregnant applicants' files much much quicker.
> 
> One of the members on this thread is applying for Partner Visa before they get married, that is not allowed if you read the Family Migration Booklet available on the DIBP website; but apparently it is allowed by AHC New Delhi.
> So different High Commissions follow different rules depening on the country they are located in.


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> hello sweet83
> 
> hws u? don't u think that if we ll wait for their demand for form 80 will result in delay of our process .As u might hav seen posts of roshana , she applied in may but still she will have to wait for 3-4 months . reason behind this delay is dat her additional documents those she sent in nov took long for review.
> pls seniors , recommend wat should b done?



Look guys, to be honest it is very difficult (according to me it is impossible) to remove that "risk factor" that comes in when it comes to sending additional documents may it be to to your CO, SCO or to the AHC in general without CO allocation.

1. Courier can take too long some times to get the documents to the AHC, it is in no one's control;
2. AHC can loose your documents, if you send them without a CO being alloted to your case (this has happened many times in the past);
3. If you send the additional documents after CO allocation, it can take 2 days, it can take a week, or maybe even longer. Again no one has control over these situations.
4. Maybe CO goes on holidays, get transfered to another department, leaves AHC

These are all different situations that can cause ridiculous delays in getting the visa and most annoying thing is we can't do anything to avoid these delays.
Literally, all we can do it pray; when it comes to AHC processing our visas.

So I'd suggest, wait till you get CO allocated and then send them the documents you need to post.

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

Amaanisingh said:


> Dont worry.. We also dint submitted form 80 with our application
> Thou we filled out but our agent forgot to put it in the file..
> We submitted it little later before our co was assigned..
> So tell your agent to submit it...


hello, 

Dat means i can send that now . but pls tell me where n how i could submit that ? As my agent says that we should send the form wen CO will ask for it. wat u say?
Thanx


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> hello,
> 
> Dat means i can send that now . but pls tell me where n how i could submit that ? As my agent says that we should send the form wen CO will ask for it. wat u say?
> Thanx


He/she is giving you the correct information. Listen to your agent!


----------



## sweet83

a_30july said:


> i agree with u that there r few applicant in ss who got vissa earlier on pregnancy bases.
> 
> bt i have read on family migration question and ans( u can check last question on that page) page that pregnancy might not b reason for early vissa grant.


Hi 
as per my guess get visa earlier bases on pregnancy issues from AHC depands on timings as u said u were having 2 month pregnancy while submitting ur file and now you are closed to delivery date..in this how they grant to you visa bcos atleast they need some time to assist your file ....they only considered for month or two month...hope you get my point. Don't worry god is here you..good luck.
Regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> He/she is giving you the correct information. Listen to your agent!


Hi
I agree with becky ..keep things ready in your hand and listen to your agent ..I am doing the same.
Regards
sweet83


----------



## HH8570

sweet83 said:


> Hi
> I agree with becky ..keep things ready in your hand and listen to your agent ..I am doing the same.
> Regards
> sweet83


yup , u guys r right . i should wait . thanx a lot


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Look guys, to be honest it is very difficult (according to me it is impossible) to remove that "risk factor" that comes in when it comes to sending additional documents may it be to to your CO, SCO or to the AHC in general without CO allocation.
> 
> 1. Courier can take too long some times to get the documents to the AHC, it is in no one's control;
> 2. AHC can loose your documents, if you send them without a CO being alloted to your case (this has happened many times in the past);
> 3. If you send the additional documents after CO allocation, it can take 2 days, it can take a week, or maybe even longer. Again no one has control over these situations.
> 4. Maybe CO goes on holidays, get transfered to another department, leaves AHC
> 
> These are all different situations that can cause ridiculous delays in getting the visa and most annoying thing is we can't do anything to avoid these delays.
> Literally, all we can do it pray; when it comes to AHC processing our visas.
> 
> So I'd suggest, wait till you get CO allocated and then send them the documents you need to post.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


thanx a lot becky for giving me advice. u r right . i should wait for CO first. thanx


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> thanx a lot becky for giving me advice. u r right . i should wait for CO first. thanx



No worries!! Happy to help


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Look guys, to be honest it is very difficult (according to me it is impossible) to remove that "risk factor" that comes in when it comes to sending additional documents may it be to to your CO, SCO or to the AHC in general without CO allocation.
> 
> 1. Courier can take too long some times to get the documents to the AHC, it is in no one's control;
> 2. AHC can loose your documents, if you send them without a CO being alloted to your case (this has happened many times in the past);
> 3. If you send the additional documents after CO allocation, it can take 2 days, it can take a week, or maybe even longer. Again no one has control over these situations.
> 4. Maybe CO goes on holidays, get transfered to another department, leaves AHC
> 
> These are all different situations that can cause ridiculous delays in getting the visa and most annoying thing is we can't do anything to avoid these delays.
> Literally, all we can do it pray; when it comes to AHC processing our visas.
> 
> So I'd suggest, wait till you get CO allocated and then send them the documents you need to post.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


thanx a lot becky for giving me advice. u r right . i should wait for CO first. jst hope that CO ll contact soon . thanx again


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Look guys, to be honest it is very difficult (according to me it is impossible) to remove that "risk factor" that comes in when it comes to sending additional documents may it be to to your CO, SCO or to the AHC in general without CO allocation.
> 
> 1. Courier can take too long some times to get the documents to the AHC, it is in no one's control;
> 2. AHC can loose your documents, if you send them without a CO being alloted to your case (this has happened many times in the past);
> 3. If you send the additional documents after CO allocation, it can take 2 days, it can take a week, or maybe even longer. Again no one has control over these situations.
> 4. Maybe CO goes on holidays, get transfered to another department, leaves AHC
> 
> These are all different situations that can cause ridiculous delays in getting the visa and most annoying thing is we can't do anything to avoid these delays.
> Literally, all we can do it pray; when it comes to AHC processing our visas.
> 
> So I'd suggest, wait till you get CO allocated and then send them the documents you need to post.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hey all
Those who are concerned for sending additional documents before co allocation..
Thou becky is right at every point..
Yes there are some unexpected things which can cause delay..

But i want to share my bit of info here too
I had same thing thou i filled my form80 buy my agent forgot to put it in file ..
So when i went to submit my file at vfs..
They asked me for form 80 which i dint submitted at that time..
But when i asked my agent about this..
He replied you need not worry about that once the file is submitted and you get a file no we can send documents again and they will be attached to the file before it reach to co alloted..( and one more thing ..when i called ahc they told me that whatever papers you post or email they are attached to the file for co to check)

So we submitted our file on 26 june without 2 forms
And then we emailed our left forms on 13 aug with cover letter mentioning my passport no and case no given at time of submittion.

And one more thing form 80 needs lot time to be checked as it has all the important details.
So that was the reason we wanted it to submit earlier..
Rest all on you and as your agent thinks is best for your case...

Good luck


----------



## Amaanisingh

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hi guys
> i have updated my details in SS but i am not sure if monika bidani is my case officer ?how can i know that?
> my details as follows:
> lodgement date: 25/06/13
> additional documents asked: medicals/pcc/photos asked on 14/10/13
> documents received : 19/11/13 mail sent by Harriet.Raj , is this my case officer???
> my wife sent a email for asking about the visa 16/12/13 : got a mail reply on 19/12/13
> "Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Border Protection.
> 
> We understand that you wish to know about the status of the visa
> application. Your application is currently with the Australian High
> Commission and is being actively processed. Please be informed that your
> application has been forwarded to the Senior Visa Officer for final
> decision. Once the application is finalized, a decision letter will be sent
> to you via email."
> my wife sent a mail on 5th jan 2014 she got a reply that its in final que of approval??
> guys this is the all info i have got can you guys pleas help me as i have got really helpless and clueless about this visa .... i feel drowned.......
> these ppl are really heartless as they are keeping me away from my 11 mths old baby... as they could have given me a priority...
> guys please if you could answer my queries it would be a great help and some support form u guys.
> 
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to all u guys waiting for one of the best moments to come in our lives...
> 
> S.More



Hello nirmal
I got my acknowlegement letter from harriet raj..
But i was already allocated by co..
I got my other co allocation amd final queue letter by my co 

So this person can be who checks and attach additional documents to respective files..


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

Becky26 said:


> Hey nirmalabhi2611,
> 
> How are you? We are all in the same boat, my friend.
> And each and everyone of us know how helpless you feel, and how helpless we all are. If AHC replied to your wife's email saying that her file is in final queue, then you don't have very long to wait till she gets her visa.
> As per the current trend, AHC is granting visa in 70-80 days since date of queue.
> 
> Hope this helps you feel better.
> Keep praying and don't worry, your wife's visa is just around the corner.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
> [/QUOTE
> Hi Becky,
> I am doing good, but nothing going better in this Visa Grant. keeping fingers crossed.
> How do you calculate day in queue?
> 
> Anyways you Tc and best of luck for your Visa as well
> 
> 
> Cheers
> S.more


----------



## vsoni88

Hey all. 
I am still quite confused as to whether I have been assigned a case officer or not. A couple of days after loging with VFS I received an email saying it has been forwarded to AHC, and then on dec 20 I received an email from AHC (which I have posted on this thread previously).
Is that letter from AHC me being assigned a case officer???


----------



## saras712

vsoni88 said:


> Hey all.
> I am still quite confused as to whether I have been assigned a case officer or not. A couple of days after loging with VFS I received an email saying it has been forwarded to AHC, and then on dec 20 I received an email from AHC (which I have posted on this thread previously).
> Is that letter from AHC me being assigned a case officer???


Please refer few pages back......tons of discussion going on there.You may find your answer there.We all confuse about co allocation patter by AHC after june2013.

Hope this will help.


----------



## ruchimadan

Becky26 said:


> I'm sorry to say this but I don't agree with you on that. The only people who got/get special consideration on this forum who have applied to AHC New Delhi are the applicants who are and were pregnant.
> 
> You should go through the SS and see how many casee recently got approved cause of their pregnancy.
> 
> So as I said before, don't worry. Just pray!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Dear becky,
Hi how r u? Hows life at ur end??? I must say u r doing a superb job here helping ppl wid there queries.
But let me clear u wid the early approvals of visas in certain cases. My husband is citizen of Australia from last 2 yrs so this is the first preference we get and second preference was the co. In which he is working has written to immigration department fr the decision on my file as he has asked fr 2 months leave from his job to come bak to india to me but it was nt approved n he decided to leave his job fr this reason due to which when they asked my hubby the reason fr leaving he told them straight I hv to go bak to my wife fr two months due to which the co. Asked the immigration department to gv decision on my file. So pregnancy was nt the major reason in our case . 
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## vsoni88

saras712 said:


> Please refer few pages back......tons of discussion going on there.You may find your answer there.We all confuse about co allocation patter by AHC after june2013.
> 
> Hope this will help.


Hi. I missed all answers last time as my phone was broken, I did however see the reply from Becky26 . I just got more confused when I saw the spreadsheet and it lists a case officer but no date for me .

Does anyone here know much regarding having a dependent in your application? Will it make the application take longer?

Thanks
Vikki


----------



## Becky26

ruchimadan said:


> Dear becky,
> Hi how r u? Hows life at ur end??? I must say u r doing a superb job here helping ppl wid there queries.
> But let me clear u wid the early approvals of visas in certain cases. My husband is citizen of Australia from last 2 yrs so this is the first preference we get and second preference was the co. In which he is working has written to immigration department fr the decision on my file as he has asked fr 2 months leave from his job to come bak to india to me but it was nt approved n he decided to leave his job fr this reason due to which when they asked my hubby the reason fr leaving he told them straight I hv to go bak to my wife fr two months due to which the co. Asked the immigration department to gv decision on my file. So pregnancy was nt the major reason in our case .
> Regards
> Ruchi Madan



Hey sweet,

I'm good, dear!! Things are not so good. Still no CO. No contact from AHC. Last time I called AHC operator on December 6, 2014 he asked me to wait for another 2 weeks and they will allot my file a CO. I also sent them an email (again) to request for a written answer. And so far all I have got fro them is a big fat ZERO.
The operator said that we will reply to your email in 7 working days (since dec 6); 9 days have gne and still there is nothing.
Don't know what the hell is happening and what can/should I do about it.

I guess you were lucky. My husband quit his job to come back to India as well, because his work wouuldn't give him time off. He stayed in India with me for 6 months. And we mentioned this to the AHC as well, both verbal and in writing via letters. But nothing happened. He had to leave because the Indian consulate in Brisbane gave him a Tourist Visa instead of an "Entry (X) Visa" which would have given him 12 months stay with multiple entry. 

But anyways, you were just very very lucky.

I was mainly talking about what had been happening recently i.e. majority of pregnant cases were being given visas in literally 5 months, maybe just a little over 5 months.
So yeah! Thanks for letting me know that AHC can give considerations to other applications over other conditions as well.


Anything from your end? Hope you are doing well! Have a lovely weekend.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

vsoni88 said:


> Hi. I missed all answers last time as my phone was broken, I did however see the reply from Becky26 . I just got more confused when I saw the spreadsheet and it lists a case officer but no date for me .
> 
> Does anyone here know much regarding having a dependent in your application? Will it make the application take longer?
> 
> Thanks
> Vikki


Hey Vikki,

As far as I am concerned and if you go through the SS, the person who emailed you your Acknowledgement Letter and/or Medical documents is Not your Case Officer. He is just an officer who works at the AHC as a CO but he/she is not YOUR CO. 
Sorry, its a little confusing but hope you get what I'm try to say.

Many other applicants including me are in the same situation. No CO so far, no contact from AHC and no reply to emails. 
Maybe you can give AHC a call an see what they have to say.
You might have to wait for a bit longer as the CO allocation time frame has gone upto 20-21 weeks.
It has been 180 days since DOL (almost 26 weeks) for me and I don't have a CO.

So we have no clue what AHC is doing to the visa application files that were submitted from later half of July 2013. 

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with your visa processing. Please keep us posted.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> *Hi all
> happy weekend.
> 
> All the new forum member please keep checking all the post from your last post.It will make our(Saras712,Becky26 and all seniors ) work bit easy. Being a member and not checking forum is not make any sense.Don't expect us to answer each and every single question about individual case.We can answer only general question about AHC and visa information.As you all know we are not Migration agent or lawyer and not even charging anyone.We are one of from you guys.Our guess is as good as yours.
> 
> I really appreciate Becky26's passion to help people with satisfactory answers.*
> :hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:
> 
> *Regarding Case officer allocation in recent time*
> 
> *CO allocation in recent time become the headache for all the applicants after June2013.We try to figure out about the email sent by person and Case officer.
> Till date we have seen some cases,where acknowledgement email sent by some person,the names are from the list of AHC CO.But applicant realized when they call to AHC that the person who sent email wasn't a case officer.Infact they do not have CO allocated.
> 
> Our guess is as good as yours. So be calm and keep checking each and every day if some one get some fruitful information.*
> 
> *We are very pleased to help every one but your little initiative make seniors' work easy.*
> 
> 
> *Note: do not take blame on yourself this is general message to all forum memebrs.*
> 
> 
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:



Hey saras!!!

Good work on the post  and thank you! You are doing a great job as well!
Thanks for your consideration guys. Please try to read the thread once a day to avoid repetitive questions.

Have a great weekend everyone. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Becky26 said:


> Hey sweet,
> 
> I'm good, dear!! Things are not so good. Still no CO. No contact from AHC. Last time I called AHC operator on December 6, 2014 he asked me to wait for another 2 weeks and they will allot my file a CO. I also sent them an email (again) to request for a written answer. And so far all I have got fro them is a big fat ZERO.
> The operator said that we will reply to your email in 7 working days (since dec 6); 9 days have gne and still there is nothing.
> Don't know what the hell is happening and what can/should I do about it.
> 
> I guess you were lucky. My husband quit his job to come back to India as well, because his work wouuldn't give him time off. He stayed in India with me for 6 months. And we mentioned this to the AHC as well, both verbal and in writing via letters. But nothing happened. He had to leave because the Indian consulate in Brisbane gave him a Tourist Visa instead of an "Entry (X) Visa" which would have given him 12 months stay with multiple entry.
> 
> But anyways, you were just very very lucky.
> 
> I was mainly talking about what had been happening recently i.e. majority of pregnant cases were being given visas in literally 5 months, maybe just a little over 5 months.
> So yeah! Thanks for letting me know that AHC can give considerations to other applications over other conditions as well.
> 
> 
> Anything from your end? Hope you are doing well! Have a lovely weekend.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



CRAP!!!!!!I AM SOOOOOO SORRY!!!!!! ruchimadan!!!!! :tape2::tape2::tape2::tape2:
I was looking back a few pages to find some information and forgot to double check the name on the post I was replying to; whoever's post I saw last, I by mistake wrote their name.

Hope you'll understand my confusion and accept my apology.

Many Apologies,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

saras712 said:


> *Would you explain your application.I dont think so we can apply online for visa 309/100 at AHC.*



Yes from mid december 309/100 Visa can be applied online.


----------



## ruchimadan

Becky26 said:


> CRAP!!!!!!I AM SOOOOOO SORRY!!!!!! ruchimadan!!!!! :tape2::tape2::tape2::tape2:
> I was looking back a few pages to find some information and forgot to double check the name on the post I was replying to; whoever's post I saw last, I by mistake wrote their name.
> 
> Hope you'll understand my confusion and accept my apology.
> 
> Many Apologies,
> Becky


Comeon becky u dont need to be sorry sweets its ok I understand ur situation. 
Everything going gud at my end just hoping u get ur grant soon n be wid ur hubby happily forever.all prayers fr ur grant to come soon.....
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## Becky26

ruchimadan said:


> Comeon becky u dont need to be sorry sweets its ok I understand ur situation.
> Everything going gud at my end just hoping u get ur grant soon n be wid ur hubby happily forever.all prayers fr ur grant to come soon.....
> Regards
> Ruchi Madan




Thanks so much for understanding. I felt soo bad and silly :doh::doh:
So great to hear that you are doing good. Thank you for your wishes, I really need them. 

Many Thanks and Regards,
Becky


----------



## vsoni88

Becky26 said:


> Hey Vikki,
> 
> As far as I am concerned and if you go through the SS, the person who emailed you your Acknowledgement Letter and/or Medical documents is Not your Case Officer. He is just an officer who works at the AHC as a CO but he/she is not YOUR CO.
> Sorry, its a little confusing but hope you get what I'm try to say.
> 
> Many other applicants including me are in the same situation. No CO so far, no contact from AHC and no reply to emails.
> Maybe you can give AHC a call an see what they have to say.
> You might have to wait for a bit longer as the CO allocation time frame has gone upto 20-21 weeks.
> It has been 180 days since DOL (almost 26 weeks) for me and I don't have a CO.
> 
> So we have no clue what AHC is doing to the visa application files that were submitted from later half of July 2013.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with your visa processing. Please keep us posted.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky 
Fingers crossed for ur application....its well and truely your turn.


----------



## Becky26

vsoni88 said:


> Thanks Becky
> Fingers crossed for ur application....its well and truely your turn.



Thanks Vikki, hoping to hear something good soon 
Good Luck to you too

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Thanks so much for understanding. I felt soo bad and silly :doh::doh:
> So great to hear that you are doing good. Thank you for your wishes, I really need them.
> 
> Many Thanks and Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
ha ha ha actually by this you show how much u care for me  and you never ever be silly you are perfect you are very pure by heart and feelings. Well now I feel how much you influenced by me lol.. see I don't understand what actually AHC doing now this days bcos as per my knowledge they started granting visas june applicant's..what is the next step??? The big question arrives in my mind now they won't put july and August applicants in final assessment of there file's nor contact them directly or via email. In this senerio I should keep mum ...how can I think about my file ...totally stupid thing..I think in this seen we we get our visa in 8 to 9 month time frames might be increased by 10 month. .huhhhhh now I started hate my life..I miss my husband a lot lot
Only god is our single hope pls god be mercy on us ...now I pray for you to be in final queue by this next week..and I am sure u be.
Regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

ruchimadan said:


> Comeon becky u dont need to be sorry sweets its ok I understand ur situation.
> Everything going gud at my end just hoping u get ur grant soon n be wid ur hubby happily forever.all prayers fr ur grant to come soon.....
> Regards
> Ruchi Madan


Hi ruchimadan
how are you? Hope you doing good by the grace of God. .keep us posted we all are waiting to hear next good news from you..stay healthy and happy. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## HH8570

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey all
> Those who are concerned for sending additional documents before co allocation..
> Thou becky is right at every point..
> Yes there are some unexpected things which can cause delay..
> 
> But i want to share my bit of info here too
> I had same thing thou i filled my form80 buy my agent forgot to put it in file ..
> So when i went to submit my file at vfs..
> They asked me for form 80 which i dint submitted at that time..
> But when i asked my agent about this..
> He replied you need not worry about that once the file is submitted and you get a file no we can send documents again and they will be attached to the file before it reach to co alloted..( and one more thing ..when i called ahc they told me that whatever papers you post or email they are attached to the file for co to check)
> 
> So we submitted our file on 26 june without 2 forms
> And then we emailed our left forms on 13 aug with cover letter mentioning my passport no and case no given at time of submittion.
> 
> And one more thing form 80 needs lot time to be checked as it has all the important details.
> So that was the reason we wanted it to submit earlier..
> Rest all on you and as your agent thinks is best for your case...
> 
> Good luck


thanx for the info. If it is possible , than can u pls tell me how n where should i send the document?


----------



## akshay.shah

Hi all,

Thanks for the information regarding visitor visa application. My partner intends to apply for the same by the end of this month. 

I have another query regarding the visitor visa application. Her situation is, she lives about 9 hours (by road) away from the closest VFS center. Is it possible that she fills in the application form and sends it along with all supporting documents to someone who can submit it to the vfs center on her behalf? Or does she have to go in person and submit it all by herself? I checked it on Australia immigration website where it's mentioned that one can send the application by post or courier to AHC. However, I couldn't find any information about the possibility of someone submitting the application to VFS on the behalf of the applicant. 

Has anyone been to similar situation before? Please help!!


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> ha ha ha actually by this you show how much u care for me  and you never ever be silly you are perfect you are very pure by heart and feelings. Well now I feel how much you influenced by me lol.. see I don't understand what actually AHC doing now this days bcos as per my knowledge they started granting visas june applicant's..what is the next step??? The big question arrives in my mind now they won't put july and August applicants in final assessment of there file's nor contact them directly or via email. In this senerio I should keep mum ...how can I think about my file ...totally stupid thing..I think in this seen we we get our visa in 8 to 9 month time frames might be increased by 10 month. .huhhhhh now I started hate my life..I miss my husband a lot lot
> Only god is our single hope pls god be mercy on us ...now I pray for you to be in final queue by this next week..and I am sure u be.
> Regards
> sweet83



Hey sweet,

Got the name correct this time LOL :tape2::tape2:
I have too much on mind right now and it's messing with my concentration. Procrastinate is what I do best at the moment. The file assessment situation is very confusing.

The one thing I can think of AHC might do or is planning to do is to get all the applicants to get their medicals done and request them all the additional documents. Medicals are the ones that sometimes cause a lot of delay of as long as 4 months. We have had a couple of members who has delays due to medicals. So that way AHC is trying to reduce that "delay period". 

When they are requesting for our documents well in advance, maybe AHC wants our files to be complete and ready for CO allocation. And once a CO is allocated, he/she will have our completed files which only need to be assessed and forwarded to the SCO followed by the decision. No need for the CO to wait for our additional documents.
But this is what I think AHC might be doing.

Good Luck to you and thank you so mcuh for your kind words.! You are too sweet 

Feel free to post what everyone thinks of the new AHC processing method.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

akshay.shah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for the information regarding visitor visa application. My partner intends to apply for the same by the end of this month.
> 
> I have another query regarding the visitor visa application. Her situation is, she lives about 9 hours (by road) away from the closest VFS center. Is it possible that she fills in the application form and sends it along with all supporting documents to someone who can submit it to the vfs center on her behalf? Or does she have to go in person and submit it all by herself? I checked it on Australia immigration website where it's mentioned that one can send the application by post or courier to AHC. However, I couldn't find any information about the possibility of someone submitting the application to VFS on the behalf of the applicant.
> 
> Has anyone been to similar situation before? Please help!!




Hey there,

How are you? If your partner sends her file via courier it might take a bit long, but you can do that.

Another option is hiring an agent just to get the Tourist Visa and he/she can get the file to AHC directly. And there are many agents available who get the tourist visas done in comparision to Partner Visa.
I certainly am not as expert when it comes to applying for a tourist visa.

Seniors please help!!

You might wanna ask around for your options. That will get your partner the tourist visa the quickest way possible.

Good Luck, please keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ruchimadan

sweet83 said:


> Hi ruchimadan
> how are you? Hope you doing good by the grace of God. .keep us posted we all are waiting to hear next good news from you..stay healthy and happy.
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey sweet83,
How are you dear? Thanks for being concerned, the good news is due fr 22nd march will surely keep u posted....thank u n take care!!!
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Hey sweet,
> 
> Got the name correct this time LOL :tape2::tape2:
> I have too much on mind right now and it's messing with my concentration. Procrastinate is what I do best at the moment. The file assessment situation is very confusing.
> 
> The one thing I can think of AHC might do or is planning to do is to get all the applicants to get their medicals done and request them all the additional documents. Medicals are the ones that sometimes cause a lot of delay of as long as 4 months. We have had a couple of members who has delays due to medicals. So that way AHC is trying to reduce that "delay period".
> 
> When they are requesting for our documents well in advance, maybe AHC wants our files to be complete and ready for CO allocation. And once a CO is allocated, he/she will have our completed files which only need to be assessed and forwarded to the SCO followed by the decision. No need for the CO to wait for our additional documents.
> But this is what I think AHC might be doing.
> 
> Good Luck to you and thank you so mcuh for your kind words.! You are too sweet
> 
> Feel free to post what everyone thinks of the new AHC processing method.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
Agree are they requested to anyone for additional documents in advance I mean befoure co allocation for there file's ??? If they do this for incomplete files or curious about more to know about applicant's provided information and asking from this to applicant's before to be placed co desk it's very good thing ..but still by this time frame increased now as compared to previous time slot...what we do if they allocate a case officer after waiting 21 weeks and at that time they ask some more information and proofs , documents ??? So much mess up becky seriously very much tenced...I think now they heartless people only worries about there own rest ...they are not bothered about applicant's ...for them we are just case or file but the fact is that our life is in file's. .you don't worry at this rough path of life we all are toghter and fight for right. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## akshay.shah

Hi Becky,

Thank you very much for the information. You are very kind. Can I also ask one more thing on the tourist visa. I see there is an option of applying just a normal tourist visa and the other is to do via sponsored family stream where I have to pay the bond. Which one is more recommended? Have you hear of any ppl applying the sponsored family stream?


----------



## ruchimadan

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> Agree are they requested to anyone for additional documents in advance I mean befoure co allocation for there file's ??? If they do this for incomplete files or curious about more to know about applicant's provided information and asking from this to applicant's before to be placed co desk it's very good thing ..but still by this time frame increased now as compared to previous time slot...what we do if they allocate a case officer after waiting 21 weeks and at that time they ask some more information and proofs , documents ??? So much mess up becky seriously very much tenced...I think now they heartless people only worries about there own rest ...they are not bothered about applicant's ...for them we are just case or file but the fact is that our life is in file's. .you don't worry at this rough path of life we all are toghter and fight for right.
> Regards
> sweet83


Dear sweet83,
Dont lose hope, ur grant will come soon sweetie have faith in god. don't be stressed..... take care n smile 
Regards
Ruchi Madan


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> Agree are they requested to anyone for additional documents in advance I mean befoure co allocation for there file's ??? If they do this for incomplete files or curious about more to know about applicant's provided information and asking from this to applicant's before to be placed co desk it's very good thing ..but still by this time frame increased now as compared to previous time slot...what we do if they allocate a case officer after waiting 21 weeks and at that time they ask some more information and proofs , documents ??? So much mess up becky seriously very much tenced...I think now they heartless people only worries about there own rest ...they are not bothered about applicant's ...for them we are just case or file but the fact is that our life is in file's. .you don't worry at this rough path of life we all are toghter and fight for right.
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey sweet,

As we can see in SS, majority of the cases where CO has bot been allocated (from later July 2013), most of them have been asked for medicals and a few other instances, other documents like PCC and Employment History were requested.
So I think the officer who generated the Acknowledgement Letter briefly went through our files and requested for the basic documents that were missing and are always needed for the assessment both by the CO and SCO. 
When the CO is alloted later on, he/she will go through the file with completed medicals (as important as the PCC which can delay a file's decision for a long as 4 months at a time in worst case scenario) and other documents that were requested by AHC shortly after we submitted our files, it will become easy for the CO to finalize the initial assessment and then forward the file to a SCO.

If there is further information required, CO will/should definitey contact you requesting those documents. And if not, then it's all good and we should just have to wait for our visas without any hassels.

As you said, this is a rough path of life for which we have to fight to get to our husbands and wives.
Hope this helps! Good Luck and keep us posted, ey!
Hopefully the new week will bring some good news for many of us.

Kind Regards,
Becky

PLEASE NOTE- This is just my theory. I am not a Registered Agent so please do not make any plans based on these predictions. I'm just trying to brain storm all the possibilities of AHC's new visa processing method, just like you all are.


----------



## Becky26

akshay.shah said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thank you very much for the information. You are very kind. Can I also ask one more thing on the tourist visa. I see there is an option of applying just a normal tourist visa and the other is to do via sponsored family stream where I have to pay the bond. Which one is more recommended? Have you hear of any ppl applying the sponsored family stream?


Hey akshay.shah,

No problem! Thanks for your kind words.

Now because you are inviting your wife on a visitor visa, she will have to be sponsored by you which is the Family Sponsored Stream's Visitor Visa. I think everyone on this thread has applied for the Family Spnsored Visitor Visa for their partners.
*Your partner will not have to show any of the expenses/funds to the Australian Immigration Department because you will be sponsoring her as your spouse and will agree to pay for her expenses during her entire stay in Australia.
*SENIORS PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG

The bond you pay is just for the Australian Government to make sure that the family member you are sponsoring will follow the rules and conditions of his/her visitor visa, which is they won't work (as the visitor visa has no work condition on it) and that they will leave the country on time (when/before their visitor visa will expire).

As soon as your partner leaves Australia and the Government is made known to that information, you will get the whole bond amount back.
The Bond is only to insure that people follow rules and if they don't, the Government either keeps the whole bond amount or some part of it.
[/I]Green"]So don't worry, the Government doesn't get to keep the bond. It's just a temporary measure.

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## akshay.shah

*Visitor Visa*

Hi Becky/Saras,

Thanks once again. I also thought the same. Last question (hopefully) because I have been asking a bit lately. 

Do i need to mention my partner's spouse visa application when i write the letter of sponsorship? Also I have heard that AHC does not like ppl to apply for Visitor visa greater than 3 months. And can someone who has applied for the family sponsored visa successfully help me with a list of documents to provide. I looked at the checklist in form 1418 but I am aware that AHC always wants some additional information than what is in the checklist. 

My main concern is to how to reference the already applied spouse visa application in the visitor visa. It would be pretty helpful if someone who is in the same boat as me, help me with the scenario.

Many thanks once again in advance. And I am sure users like me can't thank you enough for the good work you guys are doing.

I will keep everyone posted on my partner's application.


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> @Akshay Shah
> *The list I have provide is for the visa u can apply without bond from India.You can show only minimum amount you remit for your wife account family maintainance.It is in general visitor visa....dont need to go for family stream..if u dont want to give bond......
> *


Thanks so much for correcting me, saras!
Really appreciate it.


----------



## sweet83

ruchimadan said:


> Dear sweet83,
> Dont lose hope, ur grant will come soon sweetie have faith in god. don't be stressed..... take care n smile
> Regards
> Ruchi Madan


Dear ruchi
thank you so much for your blessings. ..as I needed more this time yep god is single hope for me now and I am trying to keep faith in god. .tc
Regards
sweet83


----------



## saras712

akshay.shah said:


> Hi Becky/Saras,
> 
> Thanks once again. I also thought the same. Last question (hopefully) because I have been asking a bit lately.
> 
> Do i need to mention my partner's spouse visa application when i write the letter of sponsorship? Also I have heard that AHC does not like ppl to apply for Visitor visa greater than 3 months. And can someone who has applied for the family sponsored visa successfully help me with a list of documents to provide. I looked at the checklist in form 1418 but I am aware that AHC always wants some additional information than what is in the checklist.
> 
> My main concern is to how to reference the already applied spouse visa application in the visitor visa. It would be pretty helpful if someone who is in the same boat as me, help me with the scenario.
> 
> Many thanks once again in advance. And I am sure users like me can't thank you enough for the good work you guys are doing.
> 
> I will keep everyone posted on my partner's application.


Hi Akshay

Nothing to worry about what AHC like,My wife got 1 year multiple entry.Initially My agent dont want me to apply for 1 year than I convince him to apply for six month.Due to the processing time is 7-8 month AHC could not grant six month one off entery so they have to grant 1 year multiple entry with max 3 month stay.

For letter of sponsorship,You just need to do simple Commonwealth or state Government statuary Declaration for assurance off support for your wife stay and journey to Australia.

You don't need to inform AHC for spouse visa...their system is efficient enough to find out that applicant is on visitor visa by DOB and passport.If you have Co than its good to inform him/her.But their system will find out.

As I advised all the forum member to look for the previous post you will have tons of info.I will advise u the same....please see page no 2028 for the list of docs for visitor visa.


----------



## studkabir

candycrush said:


> Hi SK,
> 
> I did same to my partner subclass 600 (tourist stream), and my partner got initial response within 15days and it took us near about a month to get her visa.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Ceers,


Hi Candycrush,

Can you please tell me in detail like what paperwork you provided and how much bank balance did you show etc. Thank you

SK


----------



## saras712

*Good day all

This is list of people who expect visa in this week*


*Users----------------DOQ-----------------------DOL*
*jatika---------------------------------115--------------------------------290
june-----------------------------------95---------------------------------209
Np-------------------------------------82---------------------------------218
Sreej-Raj-----------------------------70---------------------------------213
Bamborabi---------------------------70---------------------------------192
Sarita Baral--------------------------67---------------------------------207
Farah Tabassum-------------------59----------------------------------228
Ardee---------------------------------58---------------------------------201
Saras712----------------------------52----------------------------------201*

We all know this list and prediction not working from the year 2014.....but this will give courage and support to all the applicant waiting from more than six months.


:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## saras712

studkabir said:


> Hi Candycrush,
> 
> Can you please tell me in detail like what paperwork you provided and how much bank balance did you show etc. Thank you
> 
> SK


If you are giving assurance of support than you need minimum balance.for more information about documents please refer page 2028.....


----------



## saras712

*All the new forum member please keep checking all the post from your last post.It will make our(Saras712,Becky26 and all seniors ) work bit easy. Being a member and not checking forum is not make any sense.Don't expect us to answer each and every single question about individual case.We can answer only general question about AHC and visa information.As you all know we are not Migration agent or lawyer and not even charging anyone.We are one of from you guys.Our guess is as good as yours.

Regarding Case officer allocation in recent time

CO allocation in recent time become the headache for all the applicants after June2013.We try to figure out about the email sent by person and Case officer.
Till date we have seen some cases,where acknowledgement email sent by some person,the names are from the list of AHC CO.But applicant realized when they call to AHC that the person who sent email wasn't a case officer.Infact they do not have CO allocated.


Visitor visa for applicant:

All the users who want to apply for visitor visa,Please refer page 2028 for the document checklist.

Our guess is as good as yours. So be calm and keep checking each and every day if some one get some fruitful information.

We are very pleased to help every one but your little initiative make seniors' work easy.
*

Note: do not take blame on yourself this is general message to all forum memebrs.[/FONT]


----------



## vsoni88

Hi all .... 😊
Gosh I hope someone on here gets some good news shortly. I have noticed many people (for example becky26) have been waiting a very long time and havent even been assigned a case officer.

Any good news on here will definitely make this wait easier for all of us.


----------



## candycrush

studkabir said:


> Hi Candycrush,
> 
> Can you please tell me in detail like what paperwork you provided and how much bank balance did you show etc. Thank you
> 
> SK


Hi SK,

Following is the link for the TV. In regards to bank balance - I printed my commonwealth bank statement and certified by them at that time my account had really low balance. To support further more I did submitted my last three payslips. I didn't submit any financial document of my partner. I hope this helps

http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/visitor/_pdf/600-document-checklist.pdf


thanks


----------



## Becky26

vsoni88 said:


> Hi all .... &#55357;&#56842;
> Gosh I hope someone on here gets some good news shortly. I have noticed many people (for example becky26) have been waiting a very long time and havent even been assigned a case officer.
> 
> Any good news on here will definitely make this wait easier for all of us.



Hey Vikki,

Thanks so much and I hope so too!
I'm going for a record; Longest wait for a CO or AHC doesn't like my file. It has to be either one of these. 188 days since DOL some people get their visas in approximately 200 days total and I haven't even been given a CO. 
Aren't I Lucky 
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

I'm so tired calling AHC and getting the same answer hone:hone:hone:hone: They make us beg like we are asking them to do something for us for free. 
6 months anniversary since DOL in 2 days.

Please GOD help me. Give me a CO ray:ray:ray:ray:

Good Luck to all of you for this new week and keep praying. Hoping for miracles.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## detonator1961

*Beckyyyy*



Becky26 said:


> Hey Vikki,
> 
> Thanks so much and I hope so too!
> I'm going for a record; Longest wait for a CO or AHC doesn't like my file. It has to be either one of these. 188 days since DOL some people get their visas in approximately 200 days total and I haven't even been given a CO.
> Aren't I Lucky
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> I'm so tired calling AHC and getting the same answer hone:hone:hone:hone: They make us beg like we are asking them to do something for us for free.
> 6 months anniversary since DOL in 2 days.
> 
> Please GOD help me. Give me a CO ray:ray:ray:ray:
> 
> Good Luck to all of you for this new week and keep praying. Hoping for miracles.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Hey Becky,

We are all fed up with AHC behaviour of not allocating a CO. But see atleast your medicals are cleared and your file is a decison ready file.

In my case I still gotta do medical and this could again cause more delay. So you are a slightly lucky but overall unlucky than me :hurt: 

Are you going to call AHC today as thier given time frame (another week) is over? *


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> *Hey Becky,
> 
> We are all fed up with AHC behaviour of not allocating a CO. But see atleast your medicals are cleared and your file is a decison ready file.
> 
> In my case I still gotta do medical and this could again cause more delay. So you are a slightly lucky but overall unlucky than me :hurt:
> 
> Are you going to call AHC today as thier given time frame (another week) is over? *



Hey detonator10961,

Tell me about it!! I cannot explain the level of my frustration and anger towards AHC and their incompetence that is causing so much depression, anxiety and pain to so many of us.

Don't worry we all are praying for all of us. You are not alone. AHC can linger this process all they want but they cannot say no to a visa to us. 
And lingering is not going to change anything. AHC can either give us our visas in time or whenever, our files will re-open/we will be eligible for Partner Permanent (100) Visa as soon as 2 years are over from the Date of Lodgement of our Partner Temporary (309) Visa application.

So don't worry. This struggle has an expiration date. But that is the worst case scenario. AHC won't do that because the Standard Processing time frame (which their operators have on their tongue tips during phone calls to the applicants) is 12 months and thats from the Department of Immigration and Border Patrol for applicants from High Risk countires.

Moral of The Story- Don't worry about the visa, it'll come. Wait is the only thing we can do.

Regardsing the phone call, I'm still thinking about it. I think I'll call them around 3:00 PM (after their lunch time) also because most of day would've passed so they can't say that "oh, we have just opened so can you please call us back to check". This has happened to me once.
So going to call them when the work day is almost over.

I'll keep you posted. Keep praying. God will eventually listen.
Good Luck and hoping for some good news this week for many of us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vsoni88

Becky26 said:


> Hey Vikki,
> 
> Thanks so much and I hope so too!
> I'm going for a record; Longest wait for a CO or AHC doesn't like my file. It has to be either one of these. 188 days since DOL some people get their visas in approximately 200 days total and I haven't even been given a CO.
> Aren't I Lucky
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> I'm so tired calling AHC and getting the same answer hone:hone:hone:hone: They make us beg like we are asking them to do something for us for free.
> 6 months anniversary since DOL in 2 days.
> 
> Please GOD help me. Give me a CO ray:ray:ray:ray:
> 
> Good Luck to all of you for this new week and keep praying. Hoping for miracles.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Im sure u will be very soon  well and truely your turn


----------



## Becky26

vsoni88 said:


> Im sure u will be very soon  well and truely your turn


Thanks Vikki!


----------



## Justdeeps

*Details in spreadsheet*

Hey Becky,

I had entered the details of my application in the form on sat. Hope its ok.

Thanks,
Deepthi


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I had entered the details of my application in the form on sat. Hope its ok.
> 
> Thanks,
> Deepthi



Hey Deepthi,

Yes, thank you very much. I have added your details in SS.
You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Good luck to you.

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## saras712

*As per the graph in spreadsheet..look like AHC not working or being lazy once in six months.Last they granted only three visa was June....so look like this is one of that month.*


----------



## sree-raj

saras712 said:


> *As per the graph in spreadsheet..look like AHC not working or being lazy once in six months.Last they granted only three visa was June....so look like this is one of that month.*[/qu
> 
> Hi Saras,
> 
> Not just being lazy, they are creating a bad reputation for themselves for such a pathetic delay in all logs. I must admit that they should be assessing themselves once in a while at least to be know on their work performance!!!! Undoubtedly, they will score negatives!!!!
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Bamborabi

*Visa Grant email*

Hi All,

A few hours ago I received my Visa Grant notification via an email. Very happy to receive the visa grant. I heard that we do not need a visa label & according to AHC Delhi the grant letter/email is sufficient to travel to Australia.

I would like to thank all of you for your support & guidance. Special thanks to Ms Becky & Saras Patel for their timely support.

I wish & pray that all of you get your visas soon.
Wish you & your spouse the very best in all future endeavors.


God Bless All of u.

Warm regards

Bamborabi


----------



## Amaanisingh

Bamborabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A few hours ago I received my Visa Grant notification via an email. Very happy to receive the visa grant. I heard that we do not need a visa label & according to AHC Delhi the grant letter/email is sufficient to travel to Australia.
> 
> I would like to thank all of you for your support & guidance. Special thanks to Ms Becky & Saras Patel for their timely support.
> 
> I wish & pray that all of you get your visas soon.
> Wish you & your spouse the very best in all future endeavors.
> 
> 
> God Bless All of u.
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Bamborabi[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Ohhhh waooooooo
> What a great news..
> Congratulations....
> Thank u for starting this week wid a greattt start..


----------



## Amaanisingh

July applicants u also get ready now..

Becky dear..ur visa will be biggest surprise visa on this forum..!!!
Eagerly waiting for ur good news..


Mine...42 days are gone.. Waiting for just 30 more to go for visa grant.!!!!


----------



## saras712

Bamborabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A few hours ago I received my Visa Grant notification via an email. Very happy to receive the visa grant. I heard that we do not need a visa label & according to AHC Delhi the grant letter/email is sufficient to travel to Australia.
> 
> I would like to thank all of you for your support & guidance. Special thanks to Ms Becky & Saras Patel for their timely support.
> 
> I wish & pray that all of you get your visas soon.
> Wish you & your spouse the very best in all future endeavors.
> 
> 
> God Bless All of u.
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Bamborabi



You lucky duck....congrets.........yup Australia allow label free visa....lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## saras712

*@ shree Raj my friend hope you will give us good news soon... .for sure this week.....this what exactly happening what we talked today....*


----------



## sree-raj

Bamborabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A few hours ago I received my Visa Grant notification via an email. Very happy to receive the visa grant. I heard that we do not need a visa label & according to AHC Delhi the grant letter/email is sufficient to travel to Australia.
> 
> I would like to thank all of you for your support & guidance. Special thanks to Ms Becky & Saras Patel for their timely support.
> 
> I wish & pray that all of you get your visas soon.
> Wish you & your spouse the very best in all future endeavors.
> 
> 
> God Bless All of u.
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Bamborabi


Congratulations!!!!!Have a safe trip to Australia 


Regards,


----------



## vsoni88

Bamborabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A few hours ago I received my Visa Grant notification via an email. Very happy to receive the visa grant. I heard that we do not need a visa label & according to AHC Delhi the grant letter/email is sufficient to travel to Australia.
> 
> I would like to thank all of you for your support & guidance. Special thanks to Ms Becky & Saras Patel for their timely support.
> 
> I wish & pray that all of you get your visas soon.
> Wish you & your spouse the very best in all future endeavors.
> 
> God Bless All of u.
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Bamborabi


Congratulations  great news


----------



## vsoni88

Hey all,
Just a question about the spreadsheet. What do the different colours mean?


----------



## ReubenAlexander

Hi,

I applied for spouse visa on 21st October 2013. The case officer was assigned on 23rd November 2013 and asked me to go for my medicals. I completed my medicals on 27th November 2013. I got another email on 12 December to go for another chest xray. I completed this test on 12th December and notified my CO. I haven't heard anything since then. My application was a 250 page booklet . I submitted with as many photos, proof and the marriage DVD as well in order to speed up the process. Any guesses as to how long it will take and what is the next step?


----------



## saras712

vsoni88 said:


> Hey all,
> Just a question about the spreadsheet. What do the different colours mean?


Blue means case closed. ....granted visa and gray means inactive users.....and u can imagine what other color indicate. .....


----------



## sweet83

Bamborabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A few hours ago I received my Visa Grant notification via an email. Very happy to receive the visa grant. I heard that we do not need a visa label & according to AHC Delhi the grant letter/email is sufficient to travel to Australia.
> 
> I would like to thank all of you for your support & guidance. Special thanks to Ms Becky & Saras Patel for their timely support.
> 
> I wish & pray that all of you get your visas soon.
> Wish you & your spouse the very best in all future endeavors.
> 
> 
> God Bless All of u.
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Bamborabi


Hi bomborabi
Congratulations to you. .have a happy life ahead with your spouse today you crake the killing silence in the forum by throwing bomb of visa grant. .lol 
regards
Sweet83


----------



## ReubenAlexander

Congrats....God Bless



sweet83 said:


> Hi bomborabi
> Congratulations to you. .have a happy life ahead with your spouse today you crake the killing silence in the forum by throwing bomb of visa grant. .lol
> regards
> Sweet83


----------



## vsoni88

saras712 said:


> Blue means case closed. ....granted visa and gray means inactive users.....and u can imagine what other color indicate. .....


Hey saras712.
Thanks heaps for that it was mainly the grey that confused me  confusion now fixed


----------



## ReubenAlexander

Hi,

I applied for spouse visa on 21st October 2013. The case officer was assigned on 23rd November 2013 and asked me to go for my medicals. I completed my medicals on 27th November 2013. I got another email on 12 December to go for another chest xray. I completed this test on 12th December and notified my CO. I haven't heard anything since then. My application was a 250 page booklet . I submitted with as many photos, proof and the marriage DVD as well in order to speed up the process. Any guesses as to how long it will take and what is the next step?


----------



## sweet83

ReubenAlexander said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for spouse visa on 21st October 2013. The case officer was assigned on 23rd November 2013 and asked me to go for my medicals. I completed my medicals on 27th November 2013. I got another email on 12 December to go for another chest xray. I completed this test on 12th December and notified my CO. I haven't heard anything since then. My application was a 250 page booklet . I submitted with as many photos, proof and the marriage DVD as well in order to speed up the process. Any guesses as to how long it will take and what is the next step?[/QUOTE
> Hi alex
> Well u said u had an problem in you're chest xray then they ask you to do again in this senerio they sent your medical reports to sydeny for manually check if it is then it's taken three to four months process as u done ur second xray on 12 dec in my view you should wait until February till that if you won't here anything you should call and clear all this to your co..I think in your case medical is only hurdle after clearance of your file they put it for final assessment as per my guess primary assistance done for your file...good luck
> regards
> sweet83


----------



## ReubenAlexander

thank you, it sure is a very long process of 34 months just for my medicals???



sweet83 said:


> ReubenAlexander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I applied for spouse visa on 21st October 2013. The case officer was assigned on 23rd November 2013 and asked me to go for my medicals. I completed my medicals on 27th November 2013. I got another email on 12 December to go for another chest xray. I completed this test on 12th December and notified my CO. I haven't heard anything since then. My application was a 250 page booklet . I submitted with as many photos, proof and the marriage DVD as well in order to speed up the process. Any guesses as to how long it will take and what is the next step?[/QUOTE
> Hi alex
> Well u said u had an problem in you're chest xray then they ask you to do again in this senerio they sent your medical reports to sydeny for manually check if it is then it's taken three to four months process as u done ur second xray on 12 dec in my view you should wait until February till that if you won't here anything you should call and clear all this to your co..I think in your case medical is only hurdle after clearance of your file they put it for final assessment as per my guess primary assistance done for your file...good luck
> regards
> sweet83
Click to expand...


----------



## Becky26

Bamborabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A few hours ago I received my Visa Grant notification via an email. Very happy to receive the visa grant. I heard that we do not need a visa label & according to AHC Delhi the grant letter/email is sufficient to travel to Australia.
> 
> I would like to thank all of you for your support & guidance. Special thanks to Ms Becky & Saras Patel for their timely support.
> 
> I wish & pray that all of you get your visas soon.
> Wish you & your spouse the very best in all future endeavors.
> 
> 
> God Bless All of u.
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Bamborabi


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! So happy for you!!
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead with your partner.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

You are too kind. Glad we could help you and provide you advice whenever needed.
Have a great time. God Bless You!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> July applicants u also get ready now..
> 
> Becky dear..ur visa will be biggest surprise visa on this forum..!!!
> Eagerly waiting for ur good news..
> 
> 
> Mine...42 days are gone.. Waiting for just 30 more to go for visa grant.!!!!


To be honest, I don't know what to think. Some applicants have had everthing done so proper in regards to visa processing.
Don't know how long this wait will be for. Don't know when I will get to see my husband again; so sick of this long distance marriage it sucks. I want him next to me.

Anyways, thanks for your wishes and good luck to you. 
For you the fight is almost reaching its end. You deserve it specailly after everything you and your little one has gone through.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ReubenAlexander said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for spouse visa on 21st October 2013. The case officer was assigned on 23rd November 2013 and asked me to go for my medicals. I completed my medicals on 27th November 2013. I got another email on 12 December to go for another chest xray. I completed this test on 12th December and notified my CO. I haven't heard anything since then. My application was a 250 page booklet . I submitted with as many photos, proof and the marriage DVD as well in order to speed up the process. Any guesses as to how long it will take and what is the next step?



Hey ReubenAlexander,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with your visa processing. Please keep us posted.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ReubenAlexander said:


> thank you, it sure is a very long process of 34 months just for my medicals???




Hey Reuben,

How are you? As sweet said, unfortunately if there were some complications with your chest X-Ray, your medicals might take upto 4 months to clear as they are sent to Sydney for manual processing. But you can get lucky and they can clear sooner, you never know. Keep praying ray:ray:ray:ray:

As per Department of Immigration and Border Patrol, the Standard Processing time frame is 12 months. It shouldn't take longer than that even if there happen to be any complications.

Good luck and don't worry. Please keep us posted with your visa processing.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

hiya all, visitorcongratulations for all who have granted with visas.

becky can u plz tell me mail id of ahc on which i can send them information regarding visitor visa as i am leaving tomorrow. its urgent.

regards,
aditi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hiya all, visitorcongratulations for all who have granted with visas.
> 
> becky can u plz tell me mail id of ahc on which i can send them information regarding visitor visa as i am leaving tomorrow. its urgent.
> 
> regards,
> aditi


Hey mithi,

[email protected]
Have a wonderful trip!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

Amaanisingh said:


> July applicants u also get ready now..
> 
> Becky dear..ur visa will be biggest surprise visa on this forum..!!!
> Eagerly waiting for ur good news..
> 
> 
> Mine...42 days are gone.. Waiting for just 30 more to go for visa grant.!!!!


hi amaanisingh
hwz u?
pls can u tell me where n how to send the character assessment (form80) to AHC? n As u told dat u sent ur documents in advance before the allocation of CO. Now , is CO allocated to u and u r in queue? If i will send them my document before asking , they will not say anything?Already they r taking so much tym n i can't bear more delay jst bcos of this form , dats y i myself want to send them . pls help

Thanx a lot


----------



## HH8570

so nice , really 
congrat n wish u a happy life ahead wid ur spouse. .


----------



## Amaanisingh

HH8570 said:


> hi amaanisingh
> hwz u?
> pls can u tell me where n how to send the character assessment (form80) to AHC? n As u told dat u sent ur documents in advance before the allocation of CO. Now , is CO allocated to u and u r in queue? If i will send them my document before asking , they will not say anything?Already they r taking so much tym n i can't bear more delay jst bcos of this form , dats y i myself want to send them . pls help
> 
> Thanx a lot


Hi HH8570
Yes we submitted form 80 and form 1221 before co allocation

Our agent did it on our behalf
On this address
[email protected]
With covering letter mentioning about the forms which were asked and submitting them now..
With these details
Applicant's -
1-Full name
2-DOB
3-VFS FILE REF NO


Just to mention that each case have its own complexity..
So mayb or may not be it ll be helpful to you by submitting documents before co..
So dont assume anything as you can't predict ahc way of working
And please discuss everything with your partner and agent first before submitting any documents... 

I wish you get granted soon
Always there to help
Thank u..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> To be honest, I don't know what to think. Some applicants have had everthing done so proper in regards to visa processing.
> Don't know how long this wait will be for. Don't know when I will get to see my husband again; so sick of this long distance marriage it sucks. I want him next to me.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for your wishes and good luck to you.
> For you the fight is almost reaching its end. You deserve it specailly after everything you and your little one has gone through.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Dont worry becky..
God cant be that rude to you..
It is all just to make you strong and make you ready to face hurdles of life..
This is life's biggest hurdle .. If you will pass through it..
You can pass thru any hurdle then on..
Thou your journey throughout was rough and bumpy
But Just relax your destination is rewarding and worth all this..

You know afterr all long wait ..
We finally got our house.. And my husband moved in yesterday...
I saw it all on facetime.. And he sent me many videos .. Which i saw endless timess..
I sooo badly want to be dere and start our life in our new home..
But somethings are just not in our hands..
We just have to sit back and wait for the moment..

Now just waiting for D DAY..

Wish you get your visa unexpectedly verry sooooon..at unexpected time .. At unexpected day...

Waiting for ur expected visa news at unexpected time..
Hahaha
God bless tc..


----------



## saras712

ReubenAlexander said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for spouse visa on 21st October 2013. The case officer was assigned on 23rd November 2013 and asked me to go for my medicals. I completed my medicals on 27th November 2013. I got another email on 12 December to go for another chest xray. I completed this test on 12th December and notified my CO. I haven't heard anything since then. My application was a 250 page booklet . I submitted with as many photos, proof and the marriage DVD as well in order to speed up the process. Any guesses as to how long it will take and what is the next step?


*Regarding your chest...did you have any chest infection in past?or may be when you were young.If any sever coughing can casue scar on lung and that picked up in X ray.
As per I know Australia is very strict with Active TB...but they can not stop u to enter Australia.Sometimes what x ray shows is never true because X ray show the bulk image.I had abnormal chest x ray and medibank send me to further Imaging and refer to specialist.....but I was lucky they did not find anything.So dont bother....it will take only time nothing else....if u lucky enough....It will be cleared soon.*


----------



## saras712

Good day all

This is list of people who expect visa in this week


Users----------------DOQ-----------------------DOL
jatika---------------------------------115--------------------------------290
june-----------------------------------95---------------------------------209
Np-------------------------------------82---------------------------------218
Sreej-Raj-----------------------------70---------------------------------213
Bamborabi---------------------------70---------------------------------192
Sarita Baral--------------------------67---------------------------------207
Farah Tabassum-------------------59----------------------------------228
Ardee---------------------------------58---------------------------------201
Saras712----------------------------52----------------------------------201



*One down from the list.....* :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## vsoni88

saras712 said:


> Good day all
> 
> This is list of people who expect visa in this week
> 
> 
> Users----------------DOQ-----------------------DOL
> jatika---------------------------------115--------------------------------290
> june-----------------------------------95---------------------------------209
> Np-------------------------------------82---------------------------------218
> Sreej-Raj-----------------------------70---------------------------------213
> Bamborabi---------------------------70---------------------------------192
> Sarita Baral--------------------------67---------------------------------207
> Farah Tabassum-------------------59----------------------------------228
> Ardee---------------------------------58---------------------------------201
> Saras712----------------------------52----------------------------------201
> 
> One down from the list..... :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


Hopefully a few people off this list get their visa this week. That would be wonderful


----------



## nijanaryal

Hi all, I got email yesterday that my file has been forwarded to final processing. The email also says processing priority will be decided in the order they were lodged to be fair to all applicants.
I saw some of the applications applied after me has already put onto queue. 
So, not sure how long I will have to wait.
Thanks


----------



## saras712

nijanaryal said:


> Hi all, I got email yesterday that my file has been forwarded to final processing. The email also says processing priority will be decided in the order they were lodged to be fair to all applicants.
> I saw some of the applications applied after me has already put onto queue.
> So, not sure how long I will have to wait.
> Thanks


Congrets......Would you please update all the detail in form in my signature including you CO assign date and queue date so I can add in ss. Becky You may have chance to get cothis week...as the CO(Who sent email) of nijanaryal and your were same.That what my crazy logic saying


----------



## sree-raj

nijanaryal said:


> Hi all, I got email yesterday that my file has been forwarded to final processing. The email also says processing priority will be decided in the order they were lodged to be fair to all applicants.
> I saw some of the applications applied after me has already put onto queue.
> So, not sure how long I will have to wait.
> Thanks


Hi Nijanaryal,

Congrats for the final queue.

I do not want to dash your hopes but I do not believe in AHC statement that they look at te DOL to be fair to all applicants. I dont understand why they misguide.

It is clear to me that they grant visas as per the Date of final queue.

In our case, our medicals were misplaced in Australia, which has got no fault from our side and it took 40 extra days for them to find the medical reports. If they were updated as they should have been, our days in final queue would have been 110+ and we should have got the visa about 40 days back. However, it doesnt work that way.

So, forget about the visa for few days and enjoy the moment. The more you think about it, the more frustrating it gets.

Cheers,


----------



## Justdeeps

You will get your soon becky...its just a matter of few days 



Becky26 said:


> To be honest, I don't know what to think. Some applicants have had everthing done so proper in regards to visa processing.
> Don't know how long this wait will be for. Don't know when I will get to see my husband again; so sick of this long distance marriage it sucks. I want him next to me.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for your wishes and good luck to you.
> For you the fight is almost reaching its end. You deserve it specailly after everything you and your little one has gone through.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

nijanaryal said:


> Hi all, I got email yesterday that my file has been forwarded to final processing. The email also says processing priority will be decided in the order they were lodged to be fair to all applicants.
> I saw some of the applications applied after me has already put onto queue.
> So, not sure how long I will have to wait.
> Thanks



Hey nijanaryal,

Congratulations on getting the file in queue finally.
Not long now till you get your visa and are re-united with your partner.
Good Luck to for the remaining waiting period.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Dont worry becky..
> God cant be that rude to you..
> It is all just to make you strong and make you ready to face hurdles of life..
> This is life's biggest hurdle .. If you will pass through it..
> You can pass thru any hurdle then on..
> Thou your journey throughout was rough and bumpy
> But Just relax your destination is rewarding and worth all this..
> 
> You know afterr all long wait ..
> We finally got our house.. And my husband moved in yesterday...
> I saw it all on facetime.. And he sent me many videos .. Which i saw endless timess..
> I sooo badly want to be dere and start our life in our new home..
> But somethings are just not in our hands..
> We just have to sit back and wait for the moment..
> 
> Now just waiting for D DAY..
> 
> Wish you get your visa unexpectedly verry sooooon..at unexpected time .. At unexpected day...
> 
> Waiting for ur expected visa news at unexpected time..
> Hahaha
> God bless tc..



Thanks for such a supportive message. 
Big Congtratulations to you and your family on the new house. You'll have everything ready for you and your girl when you get to Australia.
Hope you get the good news soon 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Hi Saras, How exactly are you populating this list? Is this July applicants of some particular week plus others before that who havent received visa yet ? Also, am lil confused with the date format here.  

Cheers,
Deepthi



saras712 said:


> Good day all
> 
> This is list of people who expect visa in this week
> 
> 
> Users----------------DOQ-----------------------DOL
> jatika---------------------------------115--------------------------------290
> june-----------------------------------95---------------------------------209
> Np-------------------------------------82---------------------------------218
> Sreej-Raj-----------------------------70---------------------------------213
> Bamborabi---------------------------70---------------------------------192
> Sarita Baral--------------------------67---------------------------------207
> Farah Tabassum-------------------59----------------------------------228
> Ardee---------------------------------58---------------------------------201
> Saras712----------------------------52----------------------------------201
> 
> 
> 
> *One down from the list.....* :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Congrets......Would you please update all the detail in form in my signature including you CO assign date and queue date so I can add in ss. Becky You may have chance to get cothis week...as the CO(Who sent email) of nijanaryal and your were same.That what my crazy logic saying




Yeah,I saw that!
But then according to AHC was not my CO, she was the officer who generated my acknowledgement letter and HAP ID. So GOD only knows what's going to happen to my file.

My logic isn't even working when it comes to AHC hahahaha :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

Guess God is the one who is angry with me.


----------



## Becky26

sree-raj said:


> Hi Nijanaryal,
> 
> Congrats for the final queue.
> 
> I do not want to dash your hopes but I do not believe in AHC statement that they look at te DOL to be fair to all applicants. I dont understand why they misguide.
> 
> It is clear to me that they grant visas as per the Date of final queue.
> 
> In our case, our medicals were misplaced in Australia, which has got no fault from our side and it took 40 extra days for them to find the medical reports. If they were updated as they should have been, our days in final queue would have been 110+ and we should have got the visa about 40 days back. However, it doesnt work that way.
> 
> So, forget about the visa for few days and enjoy the moment. The more you think about it, the more frustrating it gets.
> 
> Cheers,



Totally agree with sree-raj. AHC says one think and does the exact opposite. So don't hold your breath on what AHC is telling you.


----------



## saras712

Justdeeps said:


> Hi Saras, How exactly are you populating this list? Is this July applicants of some particular week plus others before that who havent received visa yet ? Also, am lil confused with the date format here.
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


*Hi Deepti

These are the people who are in queue ......in higher number of days people are on the top...another number over 150 showing how many days they have since application lodged. Most of the time AHC grant visa according to Date of queue regardless of their message about fairness of processing according to application date.

for more detail please refer ss.*


----------



## Becky26

*AHC Call Number 10*

Hey guys!!

How are you??? Hope everyone is keeping warm in this super freezing weather.

_Just an Update:-_ Got off the phone from AHC after a 54 minute call. The operator told me that I still don't have a CO. But this doesn't matter as the standard processing time is 12 months. They are following this time frame now because of the huge in-flow of partner visa applications in the past year.

I can be assigned a CO during the 10th or 11th month and be granted my visa before the processing time frame is about to get over. 
She also said tshe can guarantee that no July applicants have received their grants 
When infact we all know July people have started getting their visas. AHC dosen't know (or maybe they do) how we track their processing method.

I guess nothing is going to happen now. All I have/can do is just wait. Another 6 month wait for me. Arghhhhhhhh Love my life!!!!!! :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

Good Luck to the rest!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vsoni88

hey all,
I just have a questions about TV...
is it now an online application?
as I saw somewhere on immi site that people from india cannot apply online, yet on another section of there site it says to apply online?

thanks vikki


----------



## saras712

vsoni88 said:


> hey all,
> I just have a questions about TV...
> is it now an online application?
> as I saw somewhere on immi site that people from india cannot apply online, yet on another section of there site it says to apply online?
> 
> thanks vikki


Because India is High risk country as per DIBP so no online application..rest who can apply are low risk country.


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> How are you??? Hope everyone is keeping warm in this super freezing weather.
> 
> _Just an Update:-_ Got off the phone from AHC after a 54 minute call. The operator told me that I still don't have a CO. But this doesn't matter as the standard processing time is 12 months. They are following this time frame now because of the huge in-flow of partner visa applications in the past year.
> 
> I can be assigned a CO during the 10th or 11th month and be granted my visa before the processing time frame is about to get over.
> She also said tshe can guarantee that no July applicants have received their grants
> When infact we all know July people have started getting their visas. AHC dosen't know (or maybe they do) how we track their processing method.
> 
> I guess nothing is going to happen now. All I have/can do is just wait. Another 6 month wait for me. Arghhhhhhhh Love my life!!!!!! :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> Good Luck to the rest!
> 
> Its disappointing, becky but b optimisticn hav faith in God dear. we all r in same boat. Its damn difficult to wait, really. Just thinking when we ll get Visa . M repenting y i didn't apply before july. We all r helpless n can't do anything except waiting . .:-(


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> Its disappointing, becky but b optimisticn hav faith in God dear. we all r in same boat. Its damn difficult to wait, really. Just thinking when we ll get Visa . M repenting y i didn't apply before july. We all r helpless n can't do anything except waiting . .:-(


Hey HH8570,

Thanks for your post. I was thinking why I waited for almost 2 months after my husband and I flew back to India. We came to India in May 2013 and I applied in July 2013. Should've just applied then, I would've have got my visa by now or atleast I would've been in the final queue.

Can't change what ever happened in the past. Its just going to be a looooooooong wait now. Good Luck to you as well.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Hi!! 

Regarding this question..

can we send our docs(pcc and form80) through vfs?

When I had gone to lodge my applicantion at vfs new delhi,they told me I could send the additional docs through courier to ahc or through them?

Is that ok? coz I cant trust courier service so best would be through vfs itself?

Regards


----------



## Sneha.Chavan

Bamborabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A few hours ago I received my Visa Grant notification via an email. Very happy to receive the visa grant. I heard that we do not need a visa label & according to AHC Delhi the grant letter/email is sufficient to travel to Australia.
> 
> I would like to thank all of you for your support & guidance. Special thanks to Ms Becky & Saras Patel for their timely support.
> 
> I wish & pray that all of you get your visas soon.
> Wish you & your spouse the very best in all future endeavors.
> 
> 
> God Bless All of u.
> 
> Warm regards
> 
> Bamborabi





Hey Bamborabi,

Congratulations .... Happy for you.

Even i have applied partner visa the same date as yours... Hope me and Becky get visa soon.


Fingures crossed :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Sneha Chavan


----------



## Becky26

Sneha.Chavan said:


> Hey Bamborabi,
> 
> Congratulations .... Happy for you.
> 
> Even i have applied partner visa the same date as yours... Hope me and Becky get visa soon.
> 
> 
> Fingures crossed :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,
> Sneha Chavan



Hey Sneha,

Could you please update your application details by filling the following form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Look forward to your reply.

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Sneha.Chavan

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sneha,
> 
> Could you please update your application details by filling the following form:-
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Thanks,
> Becky



Hey Becky,

Thanks,

I have updated the application details.

Our application lodgement date is in same month.

When you are expecting your visa ? any idea how the visa grant pattern is?



Regards,
Sneha


----------



## Becky26

Sneha.Chavan said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> I have updated the application details.
> 
> Our application lodgement date is in same month.
> 
> When you are expecting your visa ? any idea how the visa grant pattern is?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sneha


Hey Sneha

Thanks a lot for your quick reply. I have updated your details in the SS.
I have no idea when I'm gonna be getting my visa. I don't even have a CO

Good Luck! Not long now!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandxb

*case officer detAILS*

Hi Becky..

My wife applied for partner visa on october 10th,asked to take medicals on November first week. same like you ,the CO is preethi Arora and she didnt mention her contact details in her email.


If you have any contact details of her (email /phone number),can you please pass on to me

Thanks
san


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



sandxb said:


> Hi Becky..
> 
> My wife applied for partner visa on october 10th,asked to take medicals on November first week. same like you ,the CO is preethi Arora and she didnt mention her contact details in her email.
> 
> 
> If you have any contact details of her (email /phone number),can you please pass on to me
> 
> Thanks
> san


Hey sandxb,

Welcome to the Forum :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT...HENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...kY0x2aEE#gid=9

First, I would like to request to you to please not write a Case Officer's or Senior Case Officer's name on the forum in your post. As it is against the forum rules and the Moderators will delete your posts. Your co-operation will be highly appreciated. 

_*Regarding your query:-* _ I emailed her during the first week of Novermber 2013 and her automated email reply said that she has left the organization and that I should send this email to  [email protected] 
So since then my husband and I have emailed AHC 3 times and we have not received any reply from them till date. You can either email them or call them.

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with your visa processing. Please keep us posted.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Amaanisingh said:


> Hi HH8570
> Yes we submitted form 80 and form 1221 before co allocation
> 
> Our agent did it on our behalf
> On this address
> [email protected]
> With covering letter mentioning about the forms which were asked and submitting them now..
> With these details
> Applicant's -
> 1-Full name
> 2-DOB
> 3-VFS FILE REF NO
> 
> 
> Just to mention that each case have its own complexity..
> So mayb or may not be it ll be helpful to you by submitting documents before co..
> So dont assume anything as you can't predict ahc way of working
> And please discuss everything with your partner and agent first before submitting any documents...
> 
> I wish you get granted soon
> Always there to help
> Thank u..


Hi!! 

Regarding this question..

can we send our docs(pcc and form80) through vfs?

When I had gone to lodge my applicantion at vfs new delhi,they told me I could send the additional docs through courier to ahc or through them?

Is that ok? coz I cant trust courier service so best would be through vfs itself?

Regards


----------



## Amaanisingh

ani25588 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Regarding this question..
> 
> can we send our docs(pcc and form80) through vfs?
> 
> When I had gone to lodge my applicantion at vfs new delhi,they told me I could send the additional docs through courier to ahc or through them?
> 
> Is that ok? coz I cant trust courier service so best would be through vfs itself?
> 
> Regards


Hi anil25588
When i submitted my application.. I was just short of form 80 which my agent submitted thru email as i explained in my earlier post..
But regarding pcc..
Ahc asks for hard copy of pcc that can only be sent thru courier ..
When i was assigned co i was asked for pcc thn..
Which i sent through courier..( blue dart being the best.. As i had bad experience thru fedex)


So you can do one thing ..
Submit your form 80 through email ..( ask your agent before doing this.. And decide as according your case)
And you can wait for co allocation for pcc..


----------



## ReubenAlexander

well i do cough a lot because of asthma, and I did my medicals in Appollo Hospitals in Chennai and they said if there is any infection they would get back to me, fortunately I havent heard from them in the last 40 days,......so just keeping my fingers crossed.............



saras712 said:


> *Regarding your chest...did you have any chest infection in past?or may be when you were young.If any sever coughing can casue scar on lung and that picked up in X ray.
> As per I know Australia is very strict with Active TB...but they can not stop u to enter Australia.Sometimes what x ray shows is never true because X ray show the bulk image.I had abnormal chest x ray and medibank send me to further Imaging and refer to specialist.....but I was lucky they did not find anything.So dont bother....it will take only time nothing else....if u lucky enough....It will be cleared soon.*


----------



## ani25588

Amaanisingh said:


> Hi anil25588
> When i submitted my application.. I was just short of form 80 which my agent submitted thru email as i explained in my earlier post..
> But regarding pcc..
> Ahc asks for hard copy of pcc that can only be sent thru courier ..
> When i was assigned co i was asked for pcc thn..
> Which i sent through courier..( blue dart being the best.. As i had bad experience thru fedex)
> 
> 
> So you can do one thing ..
> Submit your form 80 through email ..( ask your agent before doing this.. And decide as according your case)
> And you can wait for co allocation for pcc..


Hey thanks for the reply!!

I don't have an agent. I am doing it myself.
I shall email it or ask vfs itself then.. Thanks for the help.
I just want to finish the docx before being allotted the CO.
Good luck to all


----------



## ReubenAlexander

Hi, I am doing great...now I will just have to wait....can you please me with the number to call to know about the status of an application....Thanks,



Becky26 said:


> Hey Reuben,
> 
> How are you? As sweet said, unfortunately if there were some complications with your chest X-Ray, your medicals might take upto 4 months to clear as they are sent to Sydney for manual processing. But you can get lucky and they can clear sooner, you never know. Keep praying ray:ray:ray:ray:
> 
> As per Department of Immigration and Border Patrol, the Standard Processing time frame is 12 months. It shouldn't take longer than that even if there happen to be any complications.
> 
> Good luck and don't worry. Please keep us posted with your visa processing.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

ReubenAlexander said:


> Hi, I am doing great...now I will just have to wait....can you please me with the number to call to know about the status of an application....Thanks,



Hey Reuben,

Here is the direct phone number that will get you through to AHC:-
011 4122 1000.
Now as soon as the call gets connected to AHC, do not worry about listening to the recored phone message. Without listening to any of it, press 1 and 2 on your keypad to get into the waiting queue to speak to an AHC operator.
You might have to wait for good 30-40 minutes, so be very patient.

Have the following documents next to you when you are going to call AHC:-
Passport;
HAP ID; and 
Application File Number (it is mentioned on the Acknowledgement Letter emailed to you by AHC.)

AHC opening hours are:-
Monday-Friday 8:30am to 5:00pm
Lunchtime is between 1:00pm to 2:00pm. Don't bother calling them at that time as no one will answer your call and the recorded message will say that AHC is closed right now, when infact they are just on lunch break.

Thanks for filling in your visa application details. I have added them in the SS. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps. Keep us posted. Good luck to you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ReubenAlexander

Thanks a lot for thr info, much appreciated



Becky26 said:


> Hey Reuben,
> 
> Here is the direct phone number that will get you through to AHC:-
> 011 4122 1000.
> Now as soon as the call gets connected to AHC, do not worry about listening to the recored phone message. Without listening to any of it, press 1 and 2 on your keypad to get into the waiting queue to speak to an AHC operator.
> You might have to wait for good 30-40 minutes, so be very patient.
> 
> Have the following documents next to you when you are going to call AHC:-
> Passport;
> HAP ID; and
> Application File Number (it is mentioned on the Acknowledgement Letter emailed to you by AHC.)
> 
> AHC opening hours are:-
> Monday-Friday 8:30am to 5:00pm
> Lunchtime is between 1:00pm to 2:00pm. Don't bother calling them at that time as no one will answer your call and the recorded message will say that AHC is closed right now, when infact they are just on lunch break.
> 
> Thanks for filling in your visa application details. I have added them in the SS. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> Hope this helps. Keep us posted. Good luck to you.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

ReubenAlexander said:


> Thanks a lot for thr info, much appreciated


No worries!!


----------



## HH8570

Amaanisingh said:


> Hi HH8570
> Yes we submitted form 80 and form 1221 before co allocation
> 
> Our agent did it on our behalf
> On this address
> [email protected]
> With covering letter mentioning about the forms which were asked and submitting them now..
> With these details
> Applicant's -
> 1-Full name
> 2-DOB
> 3-VFS FILE REF NO
> 
> 
> Just to mention that each case have its own complexity..
> So mayb or may not be it ll be helpful to you by submitting documents before co..
> So dont assume anything as you can't predict ahc way of working
> And please discuss everything with your partner and agent first before submitting any documents...
> 
> I wish you get granted soon
> Always there to help
> Thank u..



Hey, Thanx a lot Amaanisingh
so grateful to u . 
Good luck, Hope u get ur Visa soon .


----------



## Amaanisingh

I was just going thru ahc website and noticed they have started new thing for tourist visa applications
Like they will update every day the page with the which date applications they are processing that day..
I wish they could start something like this for partner visa..
It will be such big thing for all of us..
And they will be relieved of huge no of emails and phone calls

If they could inform the applicants time to time just by updating their page..
They can have alott less workload..
All can get their answers by having a look at the page..

But its just all depends on their brain ..i wonder how it works.. Or if it even works��???


----------



## sandxb

Hi Becky 
Thanks for ur response.. 
Please find the details below 
Name - Rob
DoL 10th October 
Asked for medical a on 11th November
No news yet from AHC..not sure who will be 
Handling my case if my CO left from there!!

San


----------



## saras712

*Was it dry day yesteday at AHC??*


----------



## asiddiqui

Hi Becky,

Ali here, i am a new user.
Recently applied for my wife's visa, she is in India n m in Aus.

I have submitted the form with my wife's application details, please update.


----------



## Jump2Aus

Hi,

I have submitted application on 09-Jan-2014. I have not yet received acknowledgement for that. Can some one tell me how many days it will take to get the acknowledgement and HAP ID ?

Thank you.


----------



## Justdeeps

I called up AHC today morning to check status. They gave the standard answer that the case is in process and will take 8-12 months. Also when asked told me that no case officer has been assigned yet.  So isn't there a case officer assigned when they send you acknowledgement and ask you for medicals??


----------



## Nkk

*TFN page*

Hi guys 

In checked the TFN page this morning and its not displaying the message that DIAC does not have my information 

does this mean i got my VISA ?

I havent received any email though


----------



## Becky26

sandxb said:


> Hi Becky
> Thanks for ur response..
> Please find the details below
> Name - Rob
> DoL 10th October
> Asked for medical a on 11th November
> No news yet from AHC..not sure who will be
> Handling my case if my CO left from there!!
> 
> San



Hi San,

Your application details have been added to the SS. And I have changed your SS user name to sandxb. It is easier to have the same name in SS and forum.
Good luck, don't worry too much. Things are just taking long. But they will happen and you will get your visa.

Thanks for your details.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

asiddiqui said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Ali here, i am a new user.
> Recently applied for my wife's visa, she is in India n m in Aus.
> 
> I have submitted the form with my wife's application details, please update.




Hey asiddiqi,

Welcome to the Forum :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
Thank you for providing your application details and they have been added to the SS.

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with your visa processing. Please keep us posted.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted application on 09-Jan-2014. I have not yet received acknowledgement for that. Can some one tell me how many days it will take to get the acknowledgement and HAP ID ?
> 
> Thank you.



Hey Jump2Aus,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Your Query:- Some applicants on this thread have not received an Acknowledgement Letter from AHC. Did VFS send you a notification stating that your application has been received by the AHC?
Look forward to your reply.

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with your visa processing. Please keep us posted.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Ooooooooooooo


----------



## Amaanisingh

Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Amaanisingh

Gggggggggggggg


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Ooooooooooooo





Amaanisingh said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm





Amaanisingh said:


> Gggggggggggggg


DID YOU GET THE VISA??????


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> DID YOU GET THE VISA??????


Look like it...she is granted


----------



## Amaanisingh

fInaalyyyyy got our VisA......me and my Baby ..We won Our batttle.....and on Top of It Got A permanent one( subclass 100)..... End To All wOrrries.. 


thank You Alll So much.... You All helped me Alottt...i cudnt go thru this alone...everyone on this form..active inactive....touched our life..thank you my alll lovely friends..i wont forget you all...god bless everyone on this forum..i dOn't know the exact names ..but whosoever u r .. Wherever u are..be blessed alwayzzz 


speciallllll thanks to my greatest strength on this forum...BECKY ..luvv ya gurl....u were alwaz there wen i felt down....i ll b connected to this till i don't hear good news from your side too....you are one of few people ..i ll alwaz remember in my good times..thank you from the bottom of my heart...andd hugss from my baby to you..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> DID YOU GET THE VISA??????


Yeahhhhhh beckyyyy i got it..yes yes yes yes.......cant tell u...my husband told me this and iw as sleepin that time...he was like get up u git visa..i sd please dont fool wimme..um sleepy..and he was literally crying....n he sd get up and c um crying..oh damn..i shouted like helll...and we both cried..laughed..it was all our past we were away ..came as a slideshow infront of my eyes...we waited fooo so long....can't explain you how i'm feelin rite now.....

And you know my baby is like ..i got my visa... Now i have no tension..lol....


----------



## saras712

Amaanisingh said:


> fInaalyyyyy got our VisA......me and my Baby ..We won Our batttle.....and on Top of It Got A permanent one( subclass 100)..... End To All wOrrries..
> 
> 
> thank You Alll So much.... You All helped me Alottt...i cudnt go thru this alone...everyone on this form..active inactive....touched our life..thank you my alll lovely friends..i wont forget you all...god bless everyone on this forum..i dOn't know the exact names ..but whosoever u r .. Wherever u are..be blessed alwayzzz
> 
> 
> speciallllll thanks to my greatest strength on this forum...BECKY ..luvv ya gurl....u were alwaz there wen i felt down....i ll b connected to this till i don't hear good news from your side too....you are one of few people ..i ll alwaz remember in my good times..thank you from the bottom of my heart...andd hugss from my baby to you..



Many congrets.....look like AHC playing around...with date of lodgement...not queue...

Many many congrets again:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Becky26

*Visa Grant for Sree-raj*

MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND YOUR WIFE!!!
:tea::tea::tea: :drum::drum::drum: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead.
God Bless You

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## sree-raj

Amaanisingh said:


> Yeahhhhhh beckyyyy i got it..yes yes yes yes.......cant tell u...my husband told me this and iw as sleepin that time...he was like get up u git visa..i sd please dont fool wimme..um sleepy..and he was literally crying....n he sd get up and c um crying..oh damn..i shouted like helll...and we both cried..laughed..it was all our past we were away ..came as a slideshow infront of my eyes...we waited fooo so long....can't explain you how i'm feelin rite now.....
> 
> And you know my baby is like ..i got my visa... Now i have no tension..lol....


Congrats Amaanisingh.

My wife got her visa today too. 
Looks like now AHC is really working on DOL too.

All my details are updated in S/s. Thanks and good luck all.

Cheers,


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Yeahhhhhh beckyyyy i got it..yes yes yes yes.......cant tell u...my husband told me this and iw as sleepin that time...he was like get up u git visa..i sd please dont fool wimme..um sleepy..and he was literally crying....n he sd get up and c um crying..oh damn..i shouted like helll...and we both cried..laughed..it was all our past we were away ..came as a slideshow infront of my eyes...we waited fooo so long....can't explain you how i'm feelin rite now.....
> 
> And you know my baby is like ..i got my visa... Now i have no tension..lol....




OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
I CANNOT EXPLAIN HOW HAPPY I AM FOR YOU. I HAVE GOT GOOSEBUMPS!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum: :tea::tea::tea::tea::tea::tea:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. May god bless you always and keep you and your family happy.
You have indeed won this battle with flying colours.

Keep us posted when you plan on moving. Good luck to you for your future.
Much love and best wishes,
Becky


----------



## saras712

sree-raj said:


> Congrats Amaanisingh.
> 
> My wife got her visa today too.
> Looks like now AHC is really working on DOL too.
> 
> All my details are updated in S/s. Thanks and good luck all.
> 
> Cheers,


Double congrets.....ye...yey.................Good day today.......after long time


----------



## Amaanisingh

sree-raj said:


> Congrats Amaanisingh.
> 
> My wife got her visa today too.
> Looks like now AHC is really working on DOL too.
> 
> All my details are updated in S/s. Thanks and good luck all.
> 
> Cheers,



Oh that's great...congrats sree...
Wow...life is great....
God bless you both..have a great life...
...howz the feeling...great ..rite...??????


----------



## HH8570

saras712 said:


> Many congrets.....look like AHC playing around...with date of lodgement...not queue...
> 
> Many many congrets again:cheer2::cheer2:[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaaoow, gr8 news. So happy for u , amaani . heartly congratulate u. ur new house is lucky for u n now u may liv there wid ur family. I was also vry sad dat day bcos my hubby also shifted to new house same day. God bless u n ur baby. Stay happy alwaiz. . . once again Thanx for help


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> I CANNOT EXPLAIN HOW HAPPY I AM FOR YOU. I HAVE GOT GOOSEBUMPS!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum: :tea::tea::tea::tea::tea::tea:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.
> Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. May god bless you always and keep you and your family happy.
> You have indeed won this battle with flying colours.
> 
> Keep us posted when you plan on moving. Good luck to you for your future.
> Much love and best wishes,
> Becky



Yeahh becky...thank you for your wishes..
You know this is the most unexpected news..
We were expecting it in february end..
But i wonder how we git it now..we crossed just 45 days
Strange...but whatever...um lovinnnn it 
Lookin fo d tickets..gona go for shopping.gonna parcel baby things..,soo much to do...confused..
And morever my husband's bdy is coming up on 27 jan..want to be there before...so now have to work in jet speed lol...
Anyways,,,,,,,now it urs turn
Wishing you get it too unexpectedly.....

God bless you


----------



## Amaanisingh

HH8570 said:


> saras712 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many congrets.....look like AHC playing around...with date of lodgement...not queue...
> 
> Many many congrets again:cheer2::cheer2:[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaaoow, gr8 news. So happy for u , amaani . heartly congratulate u. ur new house is lucky for u n now u may liv there wid ur family. I was also vry sad dat day bcos my hubby also shifted to new house same day. God bless u n ur baby. Stay happy alwaiz. . . once again Thanx for help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry dear..you will get it soon tooo...keep praying..you never know....wats in store for you next moment....
Click to expand...


----------



## HH8570

Amaanisingh said:


> HH8570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry dear..you will get it soon tooo...keep praying..you never know....wats in store for you next moment....
> 
> 
> 
> yup Saras , thanx for the post.
> yesterday , i got completely hopeless on reading becky's post that they can even allot CO in 10 or 11th month. but 2day , a ray of hope is seen . Good luck to u. hope u ll also get good news this week . .
Click to expand...


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Yeahh becky...thank you for your wishes..
> You know this is the most unexpected news..
> We were expecting it in february end..
> But i wonder how we git it now..we crossed just 45 days
> Strange...but whatever...um lovinnnn it
> Lookin fo d tickets..gona go for shopping.gonna parcel baby things..,soo much to do...confused..
> And morever my husband's bdy is coming up on 27 jan..want to be there before...so now have to work in jet speed lol...
> Anyways,,,,,,,now it urs turn
> Wishing you get it too unexpectedly.....
> 
> God bless you



I can't imagine the feeling. It must be the best in the world. Oh you are one lucky girl. God listened to your prayers.
I wish I can be with my husband for our 1st wedding anniversary in March.
So happy for you and I want to thank you for all your encouraging words and all your pep talks when I was feeling low. 

I need all the prayers and best wishes I can get. Feels like I'm about to give up soon.
Thanks so much! 
God Bless You!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sree-raj

Amaanisingh said:


> Oh that's great...congrats sree...
> Wow...life is great....
> God bless you both..have a great life...
> ...howz the feeling...great ..rite...??????


Hi Amaani,

My wife is busy today for me to talk to and I have been having a busy day at work too. 

Two good news today. My wife's visa and the IETLS score she requires. 

A surprise news, where I am moved to a different section. Its such a surprise and I am unsure of what and how this new role is at work. So, the happy feeling of visa is almost gone with the work commitments. Hardly 1 hr, is that I enjoyed the feeling.. I hope this move will be good for me.

You enjoy the time.

May be we should start a facebook page for all the guys we know off here and applied at the same time.

Cheers,


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> yup Saras , thanx for the post.
> yesterday , i got completely hopeless on reading becky's post that they can even allot CO in 10 or 11th month. but 2day , a ray of hope is seen . Good luck to u. hope u ll also get good news this week . .




Hey Amaani,

I apologize if my post upset you. I was writing about my experience and what AHC operator told me. I am feeling very broken, helpless and alone seeing how AHC is working at the moment. Not knowing when it'll be my turn when I'll be with my husband and happy again. 

Since the day we have been married this immigration crap has not let us enjoy one day. Each day we both live in fear that what if my visa doesn't get approved like the first time I applied. Each time we forget about this visa application, something bad happens. Then what will happen. How much longer can we fight and keep going with this. How much longer will we have to wait to plan our future together. That's all :smash::smash::smash::smash::smash::smash:
Sick of being in this long-distance marriage. 

Hope all of this ends soon before I give up.
I apologize again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Amaanisingh said:


> Yeahh becky...thank you for your wishes..
> You know this is the most unexpected news..
> We were expecting it in february end..
> But i wonder how we git it now..we crossed just 45 days
> Strange...but whatever...um lovinnnn it
> Lookin fo d tickets..gona go for shopping.gonna parcel baby things..,soo much to do...confused..
> And morever my husband's bdy is coming up on 27 jan..want to be there before...so now have to work in jet speed lol...
> Anyways,,,,,,,now it urs turn
> Wishing you get it too unexpectedly.....
> 
> God bless you


Hey Amaani!!

arty::attention::horn::clap2::flypig::yo:eace::drum:arty::

Big COnGrAtSSSSSSSSSSSss!!!!!!!!!

Enjoiii this moment to the fullest!! Gave all the users hope 

Regards
ani25588


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Hey Amaani,
> 
> I apologize if my post upset you. I was writing about my experience and what AHC operator told me. I am feeling very broken, helpless and alone seeing how AHC is working at the moment. Not knowing when it'll be my turn when I'll be with my husband and happy again.
> 
> Since the day we have been married this immigration crap has not let us enjoy one day. Each day we both live in fear that what if my visa doesn't get approved like the first time I applied. Each time we forget about this visa application, something bad happens. Then what will happen. How much longer can we fight and keep going with this. How much longer will we have to wait to plan our future together. That's all :smash::smash::smash::smash::smash::smash:
> Sick of being in this long-distance marriage.
> 
> Hope all of this ends soon before I give up.
> I apologize again.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hmmm . pls becky don't apologize, u r so nice n helpful as well. I got upset bcos i applied 15 after u n if u got such reply . Then , offcourse, this ll b for the later applicants also. My situation is also like urs. My marriage anniversary is also in march n want to b with him till then . Hopefully , we ll b allocated CO soon as our time frame of CO allocation is over. . God bless u


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> hmmm . pls becky don't apologize, u r so nice n helpful as well. I got upset bcos i applied 15 after u n if u got such reply . Then , offcourse, this ll b for the later applicants also. My situation is also like urs. My marriage anniversary is also in march n want to b with him till then . Hopefully , we ll b allocated CO soon as our time frame of CO allocation is over. . God bless u




Yeah, I know how you feel. Hopefully everything will work out soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Keep praying and Good Luck!


----------



## sree-raj

Amaanisingh said:


> Oh that's great...congrats sree...
> Wow...life is great....
> God bless you both..have a great life...
> ...howz the feeling...great ..rite...??????


Heyy Amaani,

Thanks a lot...Yuppp it's a great feeling and a great day as I have got another good news today along with the visa...

Happy and safe journey...Have a wonderful future...Love to your baby

Cheers,


----------



## sree-raj

saras712 said:


> Double congrets.....ye...yey.................Good day today.......after long time


Thanks Saras  it's been an amazing day with many good things happening today.. I am sure your visa is just on the way..


----------



## saras712

sree-raj said:


> Thanks Saras  it's been an amazing day with many good things happening today.. I am sure your visa is just on the way..


Thanks sree raj...let see...When I am getting it.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sis_bhav

Many congrates to amani and sree raj.....happy for u guys!!!


----------



## sree-raj

sis_bhav said:


> Many congrates to amani and sree raj.....happy for u guys!!!


Thanks a bunch sis bhav and all others who have been with us during this journey!!! We wish all visa grants and CO allocations!!!!


----------



## asiddiqui

Hi Becky....

I have a question.... I am in Australia and my wife has applied her partner visa from india, we dont want to wait till the visa decision is made. Can she come over here on tourist visa? we have one child as well..............


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Amaani,
> 
> I apologize if my post upset you. I was writing about my experience and what AHC operator told me. I am feeling very broken, helpless and alone seeing how AHC is working at the moment. Not knowing when it'll be my turn when I'll be with my husband and happy again.
> 
> Since the day we have been married this immigration crap has not let us enjoy one day. Each day we both live in fear that what if my visa doesn't get approved like the first time I applied. Each time we forget about this visa application, something bad happens. Then what will happen. How much longer can we fight and keep going with this. How much longer will we have to wait to plan our future together. That's all :smash::smash::smash::smash::smash::smash:
> Sick of being in this long-distance marriage.
> 
> Hope all of this ends soon before I give up.
> I apologize again.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


This is not my post to which you replied...


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> This is not my post to which you replied...




Oooops!! My bad. Sorry


----------



## Becky26

asiddiqui said:


> Hi Becky....
> 
> I have a question.... I am in Australia and my wife has applied her partner visa from india, we dont want to wait till the visa decision is made. Can she come over here on tourist visa? we have one child as well..............




Hey asiddiqui,

Yes, your wife can visit you on a Visitor Visa. There is usually a limit on how long one can stay for on a visitor visa though.
Also most of the time applicants from India (being a High Risk country) get a visitor visa for about 6 months with a condition of "No Further Stay" which means she cannot extend her visitor visa during her stay in Australia and/or maximim stay for a period of 3 or 6 months at a time.
But your wife can apply for a new visitor visa for her and the little one again.

And as you must know by reading all of our posts, current standard partner visa application processing time is 8-12 months.

Seniors please help if I'm wrong 
Thank you 
Good luck! and keep us posted.


Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## asiddiqui

Hi Becky....

Thanks for your response......

can i get more details about which visa do i need to apply for.... how much time will the processing take..... how much time will my wife get to enter aus... and will this affect her partner application in any way? is it subclass 600 ?? or?


----------



## HH8570

Amaanisingh said:


> This is not my post to which you replied...


yes becky , I (HH8570) posted that post but name of amaani appears. dats y u got mistaken ..sry i further replied. . hey amaani heartly congratulate u . m so much happy for u. God bless u n ur baby. Once again, thanx a lot for help. Wish u a safe journey n bright future ahead. .


----------



## sandxb

*AHC contact*

Hi all

Yesterday I called AHC regarding delay in visa,they havent allocated CO after 14 weeks..they said still allcoating CO's for those applied in August!! But last day my friend who applied on August got visa and CO got allcoated october itself.

I think there is no set guidelines for AHC regarding CO allocations!.They just give stupid reasons to fool us!


----------



## Becky26

*New Day!*

_Good Morning Dear Members,

Hoping that today is full of surprises and is as good as yesterday or maybe even better. Hoping for more than 2 grants. AHC needs to catch up on the numbers this month. It hasn't been very pleasant on here until yesterday. 
You can do it AHC. You have shown a ray of hope to many.
God please shower your blessings on us. Amen!!​_


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> How are you??? Hope everyone is keeping warm in this super freezing weather.
> 
> _Just an Update:-_ Got off the phone from AHC after a 54 minute call. The operator told me that I still don't have a CO. But this doesn't matter as the standard processing time is 12 months. They are following this time frame now because of the huge in-flow of partner visa applications in the past year.
> 
> I can be assigned a CO during the 10th or 11th month and be granted my visa before the processing time frame is about to get over.
> She also said tshe can guarantee that no July applicants have received their grants
> When infact we all know July people have started getting their visas. AHC dosen't know (or maybe they do) how we track their processing method.
> 
> I guess nothing is going to happen now. All I have/can do is just wait. Another 6 month wait for me. Arghhhhhhhh Love my life!!!!!! :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> Good Luck to the rest!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
First things first, would like to really appreciate your level of commitment towards every single reply you do. It is commendable. 
I say this because you are the only one I am actually stuck to this forum coz you r the only one who replies with some real feeling and consideration for the person on the other side.
I follow this forum only to track my visa, so i know who is getting the visa as per the date of lodgement through checking the spread sheet.
*I do not know why am I never added in the list of the upcoming visa? or may be I am wrong as i do not match the criteria. what so ever feels bad wen u dont see yourself in the list! LOL*
Back to to business..
*This is solely for BECKY* :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
*Dear Sir,

Greetings from Australian High Commission !

We cannot confirm the exact date of finalisation however indicatively wait for another 20-25 days as your application is nearing the finalisation queue. Also, request you to check your mailbox regularly during this while. Please bear with us until further intimation.*

this is the mail i received from AHC this afternoon.
I send you this because we are sailing in same boat, coz my lodgement date is 25 june and yours is 26 june if i am not wrong.
So this should give you a sigh of relife. Hope you get your visa soon.

Best regards & wishing for all in this forum to get their visa ASAP.
Shishir.More :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Justdeeps

Similar thing happened to me, when I called yest. They told me CO is not allocated. In fact I lodged my visa application in Aug. Don't understand how these guys are working!



sandxb said:


> Hi all
> 
> Yesterday I called AHC regarding delay in visa,they havent allocated CO after 14 weeks..they said still allcoating CO's for those applied in August!! But last day my friend who applied on August got visa and CO got allcoated october itself.
> 
> I think there is no set guidelines for AHC regarding CO allocations!.They just give stupid reasons to fool us!


----------



## Becky26

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hi Becky,
> First things first, would like to really appreciate your level of commitment towards every single reply you do. It is commendable.
> I say this because you are the only one I am actually stuck to this forum coz you r the only one who replies with some real feeling and consideration for the person on the other side.
> I follow this forum only to track my visa, so i know who is getting the visa as per the date of lodgement through checking the spread sheet.
> *I do not know why am I never added in the list of the upcoming visa? or may be I am wrong as i do not match the criteria. what so ever feels bad wen u dont see yourself in the list! LOL*
> Back to to business..
> *This is solely for BECKY* :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> *Dear Sir,
> 
> Greetings from Australian High Commission !
> 
> We cannot confirm the exact date of finalisation however indicatively wait for another 20-25 days as your application is nearing the finalisation queue. Also, request you to check your mailbox regularly during this while. Please bear with us until further intimation.*
> 
> this is the mail i received from AHC this afternoon.
> I send you this because we are sailing in same boat, coz my lodgement date is 25 june and yours is 26 june if i am not wrong.
> So this should give you a sigh of relife. Hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Best regards & wishing for all in this forum to get their visa ASAP.
> Shishir.More :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



Hey nirmalabhi2611,

How are you? Thank you so much for your kind words. I do this because I have been in deeper waters than I am in right now in regards to visa processing so I know what everyone here is going through. I know if someone asked me a question, they would be waiting desperately for my reply. I used to wait desperately for the reply of seniors when I was new on this forum. 
Our seniors who have received their visas were so so helpful and kind that it made me want to share the knowledge that I had and the information I was continuously gaining from all the time I would spend on here.

Regarding your name on the predication list; the list is a mere prediction from the information that saras and I get from the SS. The applicants who are nearing their 70-80 days since Date of Queue (DOQ) period, people who can receive their visas soon are the ones on that prediction list. I see that it's been 35 days since DOQ for you. Your name should be apprearing in the list very soon. 
That list has nothing to do with AHC. That list is made to vaguely get/give an idea to applicants who might be getting their visas soonish. There is no personal preference given to anyone in anyway. Hope you get what I'm trying to say.
So don't worry you will be on the list very shortly.

I'm still waiting for my name to appear on there...hahaha God only knows when that day will come.


Now regarding the email that you received from AHC, I think that is a very good sign. Because in the past, not very long ago there was another applicant who was requested to wait till a certain date (around 15 days time) and was told that if her visa didn't come till then she can contact AHC. 
And maybe a couple of days after she received that email, she received her visa grant letter. 
So happy days are near for you. I think you should get packing..hahaha lane:lane:

Don't worry, AHC can grant you visa anytime now because from Amanisingh's visa getting granted in 44 days since DOQ, it has given everyone hope that maybe the time period after DOQ to get approved is getting shorter and shorter which is awesome.

My date of Lodgement is July 22, 2013. 

Hope this helps. Good luck to you and thanks for your appreciation once again.
Keep us posted. Hope you get your visa very very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hi Becky,
> First things first, would like to really appreciate your level of commitment towards every single reply you do. It is commendable.
> I say this because you are the only one I am actually stuck to this forum coz you r the only one who replies with some real feeling and consideration for the person on the other side.
> I follow this forum only to track my visa, so i know who is getting the visa as per the date of lodgement through checking the spread sheet.
> *I do not know why am I never added in the list of the upcoming visa? or may be I am wrong as i do not match the criteria. what so ever feels bad wen u dont see yourself in the list! LOL*
> Back to to business..
> *This is solely for BECKY* :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> *Dear Sir,
> 
> Greetings from Australian High Commission !
> 
> We cannot confirm the exact date of finalisation however indicatively wait for another 20-25 days as your application is nearing the finalisation queue. Also, request you to check your mailbox regularly during this while. Please bear with us until further intimation.*
> 
> this is the mail i received from AHC this afternoon.
> I send you this because we are sailing in same boat, coz my lodgement date is 25 june and yours is 26 june if i am not wrong.
> So this should give you a sigh of relife. Hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Best regards & wishing for all in this forum to get their visa ASAP.
> Shishir.More :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


*Hi Nirmalabhabhi2611

Sorry If I missed your name in the list....I make list as per the numbers of day in que...so You do not have enough days in queue....May be I am wrong because yesterday amanisingh got visa in 44 days...dont feel bad about it.But that's how my theory was working...*.


----------



## Becky26

sandxb said:


> Hi all
> 
> Yesterday I called AHC regarding delay in visa,they havent allocated CO after 14 weeks..they said still allcoating CO's for those applied in August!! But last day my friend who applied on August got visa and CO got allcoated october itself.
> 
> I think there is no set guidelines for AHC regarding CO allocations!.They just give stupid reasons to fool us!





Justdeeps said:


> Similar thing happened to me, when I called yest. They told me CO is not allocated. In fact I lodged my visa application in Aug. Don't understand how these guys are working!




Sorry to say this guys, but it might be a long wait for us to get our visas. 
I still haven't been allocated a CO. It's been 185 days (over 26 weeks) since DOL for me. Time will only tell what AHC is doing or is planing to do with the applicants who applied during and after late July 2013.

Good luck to you all! We are all on the same freaking boat and that boat is going nowhere. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

Becky26 said:


> Hey nirmalabhi2611,
> 
> How are you? Thank you so much for your kind words. I do this because I have been in deeper waters than I am in right now in regards to visa processing so I know what everyone here is going through. I know if someone asked me a question, they would be waiting desperately for my reply. I used to wait desperately for the reply of seniors when I was new on this forum.
> Our seniors who have received their visas were so so helpful and kind that it made me want to share the knowledge that I had and the information I was continuously gaining from all the time I would spend on here.
> 
> Regarding your name on the predication list; the list is a mere prediction from the information that saras and I get from the SS. The applicants who are nearing their 70-80 days since Date of Queue (DOQ) period, people who can receive their visas soon are the ones on that prediction list. I see that it's been 35 days since DOQ for you. Your name should be apprearing in the list very soon.
> That list has nothing to do with AHC. That list is made to vaguely get/give an idea to applicants who might be getting their visas soonish. There is no personal preference given to anyone in anyway. Hope you get what I'm trying to say.
> So don't worry you will be on the list very shortly.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my name to appear on there...hahaha God only knows when that day will come.
> 
> 
> Now regarding the email that you received from AHC, I think that is a very good sign. Because in the past, not very long ago there was another applicant who was requested to wait till a certain date (around 15 days time) and was told that if her visa didn't come till then she can contact AHC.
> And maybe a couple of days after she received that email, she received her visa grant letter.
> So happy days are near for you. I think you should get packing..hahaha lane:lane:
> 
> Don't worry, AHC can grant you visa anytime now because from Amanisingh's visa getting granted in 44 days since DOQ, it has given everyone hope that maybe the time period after DOQ to get approved is getting shorter and shorter which is awesome.
> 
> My date of Lodgement is July 22, 2013.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck to you and thanks for your appreciation once again.
> Keep us posted. Hope you get your visa very very soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hello Becky,
I thought so that there should be some maths which is not letting me in the list.
Any ways that was my first step in this forum to help some1 from my end.
hope that helped or calmed you.

Kind Regards
Shishir.More


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

saras712 said:


> *Hi Nirmalabhabhi2611
> 
> Sorry If I missed your name in the list....I make list as per the numbers of day in que...so You do not have enough days in queue....May be I am wrong because yesterday amanisingh got visa in 44 days...dont feel bad about it.But that's how my theory was working...*.


Hello SARAS,
Mate there is nothing to be SORRY about. you making me feel guilty about that statement i wrote.
I thought so that there should be some maths which is not letting me in the list.
You guys are really messiahs of god in this forum for people like us who have no place to go and consult.

Cheers
Shishir.More


----------



## Becky26

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hello Becky,
> I thought so that there should be some maths which is not letting me in the list.
> Any ways that was my first step in this forum to help some1 from my end.
> hope that helped or calmed you.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Shishir.More




Yes!! Your post was very helpful. Thank you so much. I hope you get your visa very soon and that you don't have to wait for another 20-25 days.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Yeah I understand...thanks..hopefully all our patience pays off ! Good luck to you too!



Becky26 said:


> Sorry to say this guys, but it might be a long wait for us to get our visas.
> I still haven't been allocated a CO. It's been 185 days (over 26 weeks) since DOL for me. Time will only tell what AHC is doing or is planing to do with the applicants who applied during and after late July 2013.
> 
> Good luck to you all! We are all on the same freaking boat and that boat is going nowhere.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## detonator1961

Guys,

I got a CO assigned yesterday. I will fill the form soon for ss.

Cheers!


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got a CO assigned yesterday. I will fill the form soon for ss.
> 
> Cheers!




Hey detonator1961,

Many congratulations mate!! Finally things have started to work out.
Glad to see things happening now. Still nothing from my side.

Can you please also add the name of your CO in SS, it is missing. Thanks a lot!

Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## detonator1961

Becky26 said:


> Hey detonator1961,
> 
> Many congratulations mate!! Finally things have started to work out.
> Glad to see things happening now. Still nothing from my side.
> 
> Can you please also add the name of your CO in SS, it is missing. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Good Luck to you!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Becky did you get my private message?


----------



## robbin

*visa granted !!!!!!*

hi all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, just got the visa grant for my wife .
dol: 27 june.2013
doq: 14 nov 2013 
date of grant: 23 jan 2014. 

thanks a lot to all the members out here. gud luck to everybody.

kind regards

robbin and sarita baral


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> Becky did you get my private message?




Hey, Yes! I replied, check you inbox


----------



## Becky26

robbin said:


> hi all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, just got the visa grant for my wife .
> dol: 27 june.2013
> doq: 14 nov 2013
> date of grant: 23 jan 2014.
> 
> thanks a lot to all the members out here. gud luck to everybody.
> 
> kind regards
> 
> robbin and sarita baral



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations guys!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Hope you have a great time and a wonderful life together
God Bless You!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

robbin said:


> hi all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, just got the visa grant for my wife .
> dol: 27 june.2013
> doq: 14 nov 2013
> date of grant: 23 jan 2014.
> 
> thanks a lot to all the members out here. gud luck to everybody.
> 
> kind regards
> 
> robbin and sarita baral


Congrets........have a great life ahead


----------



## Becky26

_Time to update the list saras!_​


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey i was just reading my grant letter.. And i noticed dat i was granted visa on 21 jan not 22 
And i lodged my visa on 26 thou it appears on my letter as 27 june.
Becky can u please make d changes dear..


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey i was just reading my grant letter.. And i noticed dat i was granted visa on 21 jan not 22
> And i lodged my visa on 26 thou it appears on my letter as 27 june.
> Becky can u please make d changes dear..


Sure thing! Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Amaanisingh

And... I got my tickets done ..2 feb,....


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> And... I got my tickets done ..2 feb,....



Done!!!! Your details are changed in the SS now.
Yay!!! Which city are you moving to? 

I have a couple of questions if you don't mind:-
1 Which airlines did you book; and
2 How much luggage can you take?

Thanks so much


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Done!!!! Your details are changed in the SS now.
> Yay!!! Which city are you moving to?
> 
> I have a couple of questions if you don't mind:-
> 1 Which airlines did you book; and
> 2 How much luggage can you take?
> 
> Thanks so much



Yeah um moving to sydney..
And i booked malaysian airlines business class
40 kgs fo me n 40 kgs fo my daughter plus ...7 kgs for handbag both and can carry an extra bag for baby toys .. ..


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Yeah um moving to sydney..
> And i booked malaysian airlines business class
> 40 kgs fo me n 40 kgs fo my daughter plus ...7 kgs for handbag both and can carry an extra bag for baby toys .. ..




That's great!! So business class gets extra luggage?
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Becky26

*June got Visa approved!!*

Another good news guys!!! Forum member June got his visa on January 9, 2014. His agent informed him late.
Many many congratulations to you and your partner. Hope you have a great life ahead.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
God Bless You!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

robbin said:


> hi all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, just got the visa grant for my wife .
> dol: 27 june.2013
> doq: 14 nov 2013
> date of grant: 23 jan 2014.
> 
> thanks a lot to all the members out here. gud luck to everybody.
> 
> kind regards
> 
> robbin and sarita baral


Hey Congrats!! Great news!! All the best for the future!


----------



## Justdeeps

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



Becky26 said:


> Another good news guys!!! Forum member June got his visa on January 9, 2014. His agent informed him late.
> Many many congratulations to you and your partner. Hope you have a great life ahead.
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> God Bless You!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> Another good news guys!!! Forum member June got his visa on January 9, 2014. His agent informed him late.
> Many many congratulations to you and your partner. Hope you have a great life ahead.
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> God Bless You!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


congrets,,,, to her/him


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> That's great!! So business class gets extra luggage?
> Thanks for your reply.


Yeah becky i think so..
But i think first timers get 40 kg in any case...
But um not sure fo dat..


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Yeah becky i think so..
> But i think first timers get 40 kg in any case...
> But um not sure fo dat..



Thanks for your reply.
Have a safe trip!


----------



## samhaq85

Hi Seniors,

I have been reading the posts from last couple of weeks. I have lodged my partner visa
on 16th Aug 2013. And so far I haven't receive any communication so far. 
I have called AHC yesterday they said it ll take 3 more weeks for CO allocation. Feel very bad that AHC
is not following the service standard which was there when I lodged the application. Seniors plz advice.


----------



## Becky26

;2935377 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have been reading the posts from last couple of weeks. I have lodged my partner visa
> on 16th Aug 2013. And so far I haven't receive any communication so far.
> I have called AHC yesterday they said it ll take 3 more weeks for CO allocation. Feel very bad that AHC
> is not following the service standard which was there when I lodged the application. Seniors plz advice.



Hey samhaq85,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Regarding CO allocation, I applied for my partner visa on July 22, 2013. It's been 185 days (all together over 26 weeks ) since Date of Lodgement (DOL) and I still don't have a CO. 
Forum member detonator1961 applied in August as well and just got a CO assigned. Don't hold your breath on what AHC tells you. It's taking a lot more time at the moment to get a CO.

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with your visa processing. Please keep us posted.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roshana

hlo seniors,
do u know that we hab to do medical again for visit viza also??


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> hlo seniors,
> do u know that we hab to do medical again for visit viza also??



Hey roshana,

As far as I know, visitor visa applicants have to get medicals done.
Please do check with others who have gone through this process.
Hope this helps.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roshana

oke thanks becky


----------



## sree-raj

Becky26 said:


> Hey roshana,
> 
> As far as I know, visitor visa applicants have to get medicals done.
> Please do check with others who have gone through this process.
> Hope this helps.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Roshana,

You would not need medicals for visiting visa if it is 3 months you are applying. anything more, 6, 12 months, you need medicals..


----------



## HappyDiwali

*PMV - still waiting*

Hi Becky,

Thanks for your reply... im well thanks! Hope things will work out for you too soon! Fingers crossed!

We still have no response from AHC... really hoping for something any day now! Its been too long!

Can you please let me know what generally is the average processing time is once CO allocation has been received and Medicals and PCC has been completed?

Regards




Becky26 said:


> Oh my God!!!! Thanks so much for posting!! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> How are you?
> 
> That's exactly what our dilemma is. The CO allocation time frame from 10-12 weeks when I applied has gone upto 21 weeks and I still don't have a CO, over 25 weeks since DOL for me.
> So you are not alone in this mess of a situation.
> 
> I have emailed the 6 times now and still no reply. Called them 7 times since November to know when they are going to allot a CO to my case and they give me the same crap as they give everyone else; its either "12 month standard processing time" or "too many application, backlog or some other poopy explaination.
> 
> Please keep us posted with you your processing. Each and every member of this thread is valuable. Good luck to you.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## HappyDiwali

Congrats Detonator... 

As you know we are in the same boat as you... 

Just wanted to see how they made contact with you for the CO allocation. Did you receive an email or telephone call? and did they ask to do Medicals and PCC?

Also, did they give any update on timeframes?

I hope we also get a call from AHC soon since we have the same DOL.

Cheers




detonator1961 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got a CO assigned yesterday. I will fill the form soon for ss.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Have a safe trip!


Hey about weight details 
My husband told me dat i ll get
40+40 ( luggagge) and 14+14 ( handbag) plus kid's own small bag to carry her toys n eatables..
I cn carry 108 kgs.. Which is quite good deal..


----------



## saras712

roshana said:


> hlo seniors,
> do u know that we hab to do medical again for visit viza also??


*
For six months and a year visitor visa you will need medical....*


----------



## saras712

*Hi all

Please following users....update us with your case otherwise will be considered as Inactive user.

vicky_er1985
Dan85
raj
Farah Tabassum
Np*

*It is use full to make people Inactive for functionality and predictability of SS. *


----------



## Becky26

*6 Month Anniversary*

_Good Morning everyone!! Celebrated 6 month anniveersary of my file submittion on January 22. And so far haven't heard a single word from AHC. 186 days since DOL and over 2 weeks all up.

Good luck to all. Hope we receive some more good news today. 

Kind Regards,
Becky​_


----------



## Becky26

HappyDiwali said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for your reply... im well thanks! Hope things will work out for you too soon! Fingers crossed!
> 
> We still have no response from AHC... really hoping for something any day now! Its been too long!
> 
> Can you please let me know what generally is the average processing time is once CO allocation has been received and Medicals and PCC has been completed?
> 
> Regards



Hey HappyDiwali,

I unfortunately still haven't heard anything from AHC. Been over 6 months (186 days) since DOL for me and I still don't have a CO. 

Because of this new CO allocation method I am not sure how long it will take for the processing. As per the AHC, the standard processing time frame is 8-12 months. So only time will tell if this new process is any good.

Good luck to you and please keep us posted if you hear anything from AHC. Your help will be highly appreciated.Thanks a lot!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey about weight details
> My husband told me dat i ll get
> 40+40 ( luggagge) and 14+14 ( handbag) plus kid's own small bag to carry her toys n eatables..
> I cn carry 108 kgs.. Which is quite good deal..


Hey Amaani,

That's an awesome deal. Thanks so much for the details. I really appreciate your help. I will keep this in mind while booking my tickets, when my visa comes 

I just had one more question:- Did you book the tickets online or through a travel company?

Thanks so so much! Have a lovely day shopping :becky::becky::becky::becky:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Amaanisingh said:


> fInaalyyyyy got our VisA......me and my Baby ..We won Our batttle.....and on Top of It Got A permanent one( subclass 100)..... End To All wOrrries..
> 
> 
> thank You Alll So much.... You All helped me Alottt...i cudnt go thru this alone...everyone on this form..active inactive....touched our life..thank you my alll lovely friends..i wont forget you all...god bless everyone on this forum..i dOn't know the exact names ..but whosoever u r .. Wherever u are..be blessed alwayzzz
> 
> 
> speciallllll thanks to my greatest strength on this forum...BECKY ..luvv ya gurl....u were alwaz there wen i felt down....i ll b connected to this till i don't hear good news from your side too....you are one of few people ..i ll alwaz remember in my good times..thank you from the bottom of my heart...andd hugss from my baby to you..



*lane: Congratulations to you all Amaanisingh... is feeling very happy for you... wish you a safe journey and wonderful life at Australia... :cheer2:*


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*

lane: *Many congrats to all who got the Visa Grant...* :cheer2:


----------



## cute1987

*Now, waiting for good news from Saras712 and Becky26...!!!*


----------



## sweet83

Hey ammani
so sorry for late ...many many congratulations to you dear so happy for you now ..I see on your previous post u purchase a home there so be prepared bcos I am coming to visit you guys not going to leave you...I need treat ...my husband is here that's why busy this days. ....Once again heartiest blessings from my side.
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Nkk

*flight details*



Amaanisingh said:


> Hey about weight details
> My husband told me dat i ll get
> 40+40 ( luggagge) and 14+14 ( handbag) plus kid's own small bag to carry her toys n eatables..
> I cn carry 108 kgs.. Which is quite good deal..


Hi amaani 

which flight did you book this through . 

also if you dont mind me telling howmuch all up for adult ticket 

thanks


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *Now, waiting for good news from Saras712 and Becky26...!!!*




Heeey cute!! 

How are you?? Hope you are settling in well and enjoying Australia 
Yeah, still nothing new from my side; so over it.

Saras is next for sure :becky::becky:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Amaani,
> 
> That's an awesome deal. Thanks so much for the details. I really appreciate your help. I will keep this in mind while booking my tickets, when my visa comes
> 
> I just had one more question:- Did you book the tickets online or through a travel company?
> 
> Thanks so so much! Have a lovely day shopping :becky::becky::becky::becky:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hey becky.. B prepared your visa is just around d corner...
I have an intution fo dat..

And for ticket thing.. I booked thru travel agency .. ( my cousin's agency)
And yeah done with amaani's shopping..( amaani my daughter's name)
And now just left wid mine and my husband bdy gift..
Cant get enough summer wear ..coz of winter sales..
But anyways enjyoin every bit if it...


----------



## ani25588

Hi!

I just got an email from immigration,AHC acknowledging that my application has been received.

The sender is Ujawal Singh, AHC(wish he only is the case officer!!) They have even asked me to do my medical examination! 

Now that was quick!! However seeing all of yours condition I wonder how much time(months!) will take for them to take up the case!!!

Hope the next mail comes as quick as this one :fingerscrossed:

Regards 
Ani25588


----------



## RRSSB

Many congratulations to those who got visa.


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey becky.. B prepared your visa is just around d corner...
> I have an intution fo dat..
> 
> And for ticket thing.. I booked thru travel agency .. ( my cousin's agency)
> And yeah done with amaani's shopping..( amaani my daughter's name)
> And now just left wid mine and my husband bdy gift..
> Cant get enough summer wear ..coz of winter sales..
> But anyways enjyoin every bit if it...



Hey dear!!

Thank you so much for all your replies after being so busy, you still take out time to help me. I really appreciate it. 
Thank you also from keeping my hopes and morale up during the toughest time of my life. I hope your and my prayers and wishes comes true very soon. I has been quite a long, confusing and frustrating time.

Yeah, so many winter sales are on at the moment, can't find anything for summer. No shorts or skirts 

Anyways! You have a great time shopping. Take Care.
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got an email from immigration,AHC acknowledging that my application has been received.
> 
> The sender is Ujawal Singh, AHC(wish he only is the case officer!!) They have even asked me to do my medical examination!
> 
> Now that was quick!! However seeing all of yours condition I wonder how much time(months!) will take for them to take up the case!!!
> 
> Hope the next mail comes as quick as this one :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588



Hey Ani25588,

Firstly, I would like to kindly request you not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post as it is againt the forum rules and a Moderator will/can delete your post at any time if they happen to come across it.

And secondly, this has happened to many other applicants including me. I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but it is highly unlikely that this person is your CO. He is the officer who generated the Acknowledgement Letter for you and supplied you with your HAP ID in order to get the medical reports ready and included in your visa application file for when you do get a CO assigned.

Praying and hoping for the best.
Hope this helps. Good luck to you. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey Ani25588,
> 
> Firstly, I would like to request you not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers names in your post as it is againt the forum rules and a Moderator will/can delete your post at any time if they happen to come across it.
> 
> And secondly, this has happened to many other applicants including me. I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but it is highly unlikely that this person is your CO. He is the officer who generated the Acknowledgement Letter for you and supplied you with your HAP ID in order to get the medical reports ready and included in your visa application file for when you do get a CO assigned.
> 
> Praying and hoping for the best.
> Hope this helps. Good luck to you.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky!!

I wasn't aware of this rule! I wont mention it again! 

And yes even I know of the procedure now, having read everybody's case here!!

hope everyone gets it asap including you! don't lose hope 

Good luck

Regards

Ani25588


----------



## asiddiqui

Hi All.....

My DOL is 09-01-2014
Got a CO allocated today....

CO Name : Ujwal Singh.
Medicals Requested.


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hi Becky!!
> 
> I wasn't aware of this rule! I wont mention it again!
> 
> And yes even I know of the procedure now, having read everybody's case here!!
> 
> hope everyone gets it asap including you! don't lose hope
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ani25588




No worries!! Thanks for your consideration, I appreciate it.
Thanks for your wishes.

Becky


----------



## Becky26

asiddiqui said:


> Hi All.....
> 
> My DOL is 09-01-2014
> Got a CO allocated today....
> 
> CO Name : Ujwal Singh.
> Medicals Requested.




Hey asiddiqui,

Please refer to my post number #20546


Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Forum Rules*

Dear new members of this thread,

Welcome to you all again.
I would like to kindly request you not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post. I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to many other members in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post with the name of a CO in it, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Also I would like to request everyone to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.

So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

cute1987 said:


> *lane: Congratulations to you all Amaanisingh... is feeling very happy for you... wish you a safe journey and wonderful life at Australia... :cheer2:*


Hey cutes 
Thank you dear.. Howz all goin at ur end??


----------



## Amaanisingh

sweet83 said:


> Hey ammani
> so sorry for late ...many many congratulations to you dear so happy for you now ..I see on your previous post u purchase a home there so be prepared bcos I am coming to visit you guys not going to leave you...I need treat ...my husband is here that's why busy this days. ....Once again heartiest blessings from my side.
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey sweets...
Thank you so much dear..
And you are always welcome dear.
Surely i ll b so so glad to c u n others..
U were all my greatest strength in dese hard times..
Btw which city .. Ll u b movin to!??


----------



## Amaanisingh

Nkk said:


> Hi amaani
> 
> which flight did you book this through .
> 
> also if you dont mind me telling howmuch all up for adult ticket
> 
> thanks


I got my ticket booked by malaysian airlines..business class Thou wanted singapore .. 
And it costed me around 1,400,00 approx
75000/-adult
65000 /-for 2 yr old kid


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey dear!!
> 
> Thank you so much for all your replies after being so busy, you still take out time to help me. I really appreciate it.
> Thank you also from keeping my hopes and morale up during the toughest time of my life. I hope your and my prayers and wishes comes true very soon. I has been quite a long, confusing and frustrating time.
> 
> Yeah, so many winter sales are on at the moment, can't find anything for summer. No shorts or skirts
> 
> Anyways! You have a great time shopping. Take Care.
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky..
Need not to be thank ful for just no reason..
You know its my fav thing to check the forum and to read and reply all the queries..
As i know what all are going through
This forum is just our silver line .. Shining ray of hope..
And you know today i was telling my husband about u n ur case.
And he was like you still active in forum... You got ur visa .. Now u should log off..
I was likee no way.. My many friends are still waiting thru .. I ll logoff as they all meet their loved ones.... I got their support in my hard times... I will support them too...so i ll be here till you and few others dont get grants...


----------



## Amaanisingh

And a suggestion please make a fb page or share each others fb a/c..
So that we can all be in touch..as i really want to..


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey becky..
> Need not to be thank ful for just no reason..
> You know its my fav thing to check the forum and to read and reply all the queries..
> As i know what all are going through
> This forum is just our silver line .. Shining ray of hope..
> And you know today i was telling my husband about u n ur case.
> And he was like you still active in forum... You got ur visa .. Now u should log off..
> I was likee no way.. My many friends are still waiting thru .. I ll logoff as they all meet their loved ones.... I got their support in my hard times... I will support them too...so i ll be here till you and few others dont get grants...




Hey!!

That is so nice of you to keep checking how others are doing even though you must be so busy. It feels good to know that people who don't even know us, care about us. Thank you so much for your support, cannot emphasize enough how thankful I am to you.

This forum is indeed a silver lining to those who only see darkness during this miserable time of separation.

Thanks for not leaving us, just yet! :becky::becky: :yo::yo:

Becky


----------



## candycrush

most of the people are already requested for medicals - why not my partner's application which was lodged on Oct?


----------



## vsoni88

Hey all.
Just wondering what the chance of having a tourist visa for 4 month being approved is ????

My husband is applying for one on monday and planning on coming to aus in march..... i just dont wanna get my hopes up if theres a low chance of being approved ... by some people have mentioned its almosy certain??

ThaNks heaps 

Vikki


----------



## vsoni88

candycrush said:


> most of the people are already requested for medicals - why not my partner's application which was lodged on Oct?


Hi candy.
I am unsure why you havent beena asked to do medical yet. However you can generate a happ id online and go compelte the medical before they ask. My husband done this.
Hope this helps a bit.

Vikki


----------



## HH8570

hey amaanisingh 
hws u? I posted u twice to congratulate u but think so u could not see my posts bcos of ur busy schedule. wishing u again from core of my heart. I just wanna ask u as i hav mailed AHC my form 80. But i didn't get any confirmation mail from their side.Should i call them?


----------



## HH8570

candycrush said:


> most of the people are already requested for medicals - why not my partner's application which was lodged on Oct?


whatever i hav noticed till now is dat applicants whose sponser hav citizenship in australia are asked for medical within ten days but who hav PR , are said to go for medical after CO allocation. I might b wrong.

With Regards
HH8570


----------



## Becky26

Dear SS User Jyoti,

How are you? I would like to know if you have previously entered your partner visa application details in the SS form because there is another member in the SS with the same name but different details. 

Please click on the below link to view the SS and the member details who I'm talking about:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Please reply to this post so I can add your details and also I would like to request to you to please pick a different name to be entered in the SpreadSheet as "Jyoti" name is already taken and two members with the same name will cause a lot of confusion.
I look forward to your reply.
Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

vsoni88 said:


> Hey all.
> Just wondering what the chance of having a tourist visa for 4 month being approved is ????
> 
> My husband is applying for one on monday and planning on coming to aus in march..... i just dont wanna get my hopes up if theres a low chance of being approved ... by some people have mentioned its almosy certain??
> 
> ThaNks heaps
> 
> Vikki


Its come in lot of 3, 6 or12 month.....


----------



## harsingh

Hello All dears,
I have followed all the posts and thankful for all the info shared.
I just joined today and want to know if somebody has applied for tourist visa, please reply with the checklist. I need the checklist as i want to apply TV for my wife.
we lodged the 309 on 10 Dec and got medicals done on 9 Jan.
Thanks


----------



## vsoni88

harsingh said:


> Hello All dears,
> I have followed all the posts and thankful for all the info shared.
> I just joined today and want to know if somebody has applied for tourist visa, please reply with the checklist. I need the checklist as i want to apply TV for my wife.
> we lodged the 309 on 10 Dec and got medicals done on 9 Jan.
> Thanks


Hi i have not applied yet. Am doing it tomorrow however the check list is at the end of the form and you can also getone on the vfs website


----------



## human1234

Hi everyone

M new to this forum
Congrats to all hu got the visaz n 
Best of luck to rest of all

I also applied on 9dec 2013 
usually how long does it take for allocation of CO


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum guys!!*



harsingh said:


> Hello All dears,
> I have followed all the posts and thankful for all the info shared.
> I just joined today and want to know if somebody has applied for tourist visa, please reply with the checklist. I need the checklist as i want to apply TV for my wife.
> we lodged the 309 on 10 Dec and got medicals done on 9 Jan.
> Thanks



Hey harsingh and human1234,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: 

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

I would like to kindly request you not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post. I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to many other members in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post with the name of a CO in it, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Also I would like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:

So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.

*Regarding your query, harsingh:-* You will find the Tourist Visa Checklist on page number 2028, post by thread's senior member saras712. Please bookmark it if you need this list in the future. Below is the link to get to the above mentioned page number:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cessing-time-frames-ahc-delhi-india-2028.html

*Regarding your query, human1234:-* CO allocation is taking up between 20-21 weeks since date of lodgement (DOL). You can view this information by clicking the following link:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
It has been 188 days (over 26 weeks) since DOL for me and I still haven't been allocated a CO. So you can guess how long the processing is going to be.

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. Good Luck with your visa processing. Please keep us posted.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Hi admin

I have just updated the application details
No allocation of co till now
More over I have already submitted the medical n pcc n other docs initially during application


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Hi admin
> 
> I have just updated the application details
> No allocation of co till now
> More over I have already submitted the medical n pcc n other docs initially during application



Hey human1234,

Thanks a lot for your prompt reply. You application details have been added to the SS. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Yeah, my Medicals were received and cleared on August 8, 2013 and PCC of both countries was submitted at the time of application.
Haven't heard anything from AHC since I applied. So worried about the visa.

Good luck to you and keep us posted if you hear anything from AHC.
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## harsingh

*thanks becky*

Thanks Becky

Really thankful for you time and devotion

can you please tell me how much funds we need to show from India.

Thx


----------



## Becky26

harsingh said:


> Thanks Becky
> 
> Really thankful for you time and devotion
> 
> can you please tell me how much funds we need to show from India.
> 
> Thx



Hey,

No worries. Thanks for filling in your details. You can view your details in the SS by clicking the fowlloing link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Unfortunately, I don't have a lot of knowledge about the application of Visitor Visa whilst awaiting decision on Partner Visa.
Just wait for a day or two for other seniors to view and reply to your post. There are quite a few applicants who have applied for a visitor visa. So don't worry too much, someone will be able to help you.

Seniors, Please help!! Thank You

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vsoni88

harsingh said:


> Thanks Becky
> 
> Really thankful for you time and devotion
> 
> can you please tell me how much funds we need to show from India.
> 
> Thx


Hi harsingh
WHen i rangup and enquired they told me proof of $1000 per applicantper month is all thats required.
So for six months show $6000 etc

Vikki

Oops i think i misread?
Are you wanting to know what funds is required to show in order to support your wifes visit?


----------



## harsingh

vsoni88 said:


> Hi harsingh
> WHen i rangup and enquired they told me proof of $1000 per applicantper month is all thats required.
> So for six months show $6000 etc
> 
> Vikki
> 
> Oops i think i misread?
> Are you wanting to know what funds is required to show in order to support your wifes visit?


Thanks vsoni88,
Thats helpful.
Any other important thing to be kept in mind?


----------



## vsoni88

harsingh said:


> Thanks vsoni88,
> Thats helpful.
> Any other important thing to be kept in mind?


To be honest im not too sure. My husband is only applying tomorrow.
But AHC here in aus told me just to prove intention of stay, financials and intention to return back to india.

SO what touristy things will your wife do when here....show money to finance stay.... and give a reason thay shows she will not overstay visa such as job or property or family in india.

Vikki


----------



## HH8570

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey HH8570
> Thank u so much for ur wishes..
> And um so sorry.. I dint mean to ignore you..
> I tried to reply all but myb i missed ur posts...
> 
> And its k if you dint got any confirmation..
> V too dint got any.. Dont worry... If you submitted all the details...like pssprt nin.. DOB ..and vfs no.. Thn u need not worry about that..
> 
> Relax everything will be fine...
> God bless
> Take care...


thanx a lot amaani. Wish u a happy n safe journey. takecare


----------



## Amaanisingh

This packing is killing me.....arggggh!!!!!!
Overweight .. Underweight..
Stuck on dat since morning...


----------



## mithi1988

hiya harshsingh

welcome to forum.i had applied this december and now i am in aus for 3 months...
as per my knowledge you required....
payable draft at vfs global for rupees 601
payable draft at australian high commision at new delhi for rs 7000
funds should be more than 3 lakhs or 3 lakhs and it should be 6 months old
your wifes id 
affidavit from your wife inlaws that they do not have problem
her full passport notarized not single page left
from your side:
your last three yer tax returns
your bank statement showing funds around 4000 dollars
your tenant agreement
yous 3 months payslip
your full passport certifed by any gazatted authority like pharmacist
letter from your side or it callled saturatory decleration form 
or a letter u want your wife here
as per my knowledge i have told you... bst of luck
i hope this will help you....

regards,
mithi


----------



## harsingh

mithi1988 said:


> hiya harshsingh
> 
> welcome to forum.i had applied this december and now i am in aus for 3 months...
> as per my knowledge you required....
> payable draft at vfs global for rupees 601
> payable draft at australian high commision at new delhi for rs 7000
> funds should be more than 3 lakhs or 3 lakhs and it should be 6 months old
> your wifes id
> affidavit from your wife inlaws that they do not have problem
> her full passport notarized not single page left
> from your side:
> your last three yer tax returns
> your bank statement showing funds around 4000 dollars
> your tenant agreement
> yous 3 months payslip
> your full passport certifed by any gazatted authority like pharmacist
> letter from your side or it callled saturatory decleration form
> or a letter u want your wife here
> as per my knowledge i have told you... bst of luck
> i hope this will help you....
> 
> regards,
> mithi


Thanks very much Mithi.
Great information.
My sis is coming as student soon and my parents have shown all their funds for her. Can they show support to my wife with same funds? 
I am bit confused what to do with that.
Do you have any information?
Thanks


----------



## mithi1988

hiya dear,

it depends upon how much they have shown for your sister. if its more than your sister need than it is possible.
in my case my husband has shown 6000 dollars from australia....so good news here is you can do this. if not possible then your wife parents can show that if they are tax payers.....
feel free to ask furthur..

regards,
mithi


----------



## harsingh

mithi1988 said:


> hiya dear,
> 
> it depends upon how much they have shown for your sister. if its more than your sister need than it is possible.
> in my case my husband has shown 6000 dollars from australia....so good news here is you can do this. if not possible then your wife parents can show that if they are tax payers.....
> feel free to ask furthur..
> 
> regards,
> mithi


Thanks Mithi,
I can show about 7000-8000 from here and I want my wife to be here for 1-2 months. My in laws can show about 4-5 lacs. 
What were the things u mentioned for the question in the form that says why wud u like to go to australia as tourist?
my wife is just putting that she wants to spend time with me. What else can be added?
Thanks for ur great support and quick replies


----------



## candycrush

vsoni88 said:


> Hi candy.
> I am unsure why you havent beena asked to do medical yet. However you can generate a happ id online and go compelte the medical before they ask. My husband done this.
> Hope this helps a bit.
> 
> Vikki


Thank you Vikki, what is the link to generate HAP ID please? Another thing is - my partner has already done medical for tourist visa about two month ago - is there any do or don't on this as only blood test is only remaining?


----------



## candycrush

HH8570 said:


> whatever i hav noticed till now is dat applicants whose sponser hav citizenship in australia are asked for medical within ten days but who hav PR , are said to go for medical after CO allocation. I might b wrong.
> 
> With Regards
> HH8570


Thank you, PR with partner


----------



## vsoni88

candycrush said:


> Thank you Vikki, what is the link to generate HAP ID please? Another thing is - my partner has already done medical for tourist visa about two month ago - is there any do or don't on this as only blood test is only remaining?


I can get the link for you if you want however if your partner has only the blood test remaining then perhaps you should wait for CO to ask. As the online one automatically requests all for visa i dont think it will be able take into accoubt what has already been done.
Vikki


----------



## studkabir

mithi1988 said:


> hiya dear,
> 
> it depends upon how much they have shown for your sister. if its more than your sister need than it is possible.
> in my case my husband has shown 6000 dollars from australia....so good news here is you can do this. if not possible then your wife parents can show that if they are tax payers.....
> feel free to ask furthur..
> 
> regards,
> mithi


Hi Mithi,

Thanks for the information. I had a clarification, only your husband show $6000 from Australia or did you or your family members had to show funds as well.

As i am applying for a Tourist Visa (Family sponsored) for my wife next week and i have about $6000 in my Australian Bank Account. My wife doesnt have money in her account that is 6 months old. 

So i am only showing the funds, thats why wanted to clarify before i could submit the application.

Waiting for any replies from this forum.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## studkabir

Sorry forgot to mention i am applying for 3 months Tourist Visa (Family sponsored) for my wife .

If anyone in this forum has similar experience or any knowledge please let me know.


----------



## studkabir

Hi Becky,

My wife completed her medicals on 17 January 2014, can you please update this on the forum. I tried updating it but getting an error message.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## mithi1988

hiya harshsingh,

i feel great that i am helping you people as this forum helps me a lot....
regarding question its just simple that she wants to spend time with her husband and write about time span you people are away from each other thats enough.....anyways ahc people will call your wife and will asking some questions...make sure giving her phn no only. thats grat your wife will get visa within fifteen days....hope so it will help....
better i recommend you to do by agents its too much bother for you.

regards,
mithi


----------



## mithi1988

hiya studkabir,

u got enough funds to show , as per indian rupee it should be more than 3 lakhs. so you could apply for visa.....just put your wife bank statement as well its just like extra support to your file.

regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*

Dear mithi,

Thanks so much for helping people with visitor visa questions. And yes!! you are correct, it feels great to help someone in need. Keep up the good work.
Thanks again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vsoni88

Hey all....
Just realisedthere may be a weakness in my partner visa application. 
When i applied for my husban i didnt show savings and i also do not have a job i am only on centerlink.
It is now crossing my mind that his visa will be refused beacuse of my financial situation.
How much money/income is required to show you can support the applicant?

Thanks
Vikki


----------



## Justdeeps

Hi Vikki,

I dont think they would refuse your partner application on any case. If financial documents are required, they will ask you. Also, I dont think there is any fixed amount to be shown. Maybe other senior guys in this forum can also comment.

Regards,
Deepthi



vsoni88 said:


> Hey all....
> Just realisedthere may be a weakness in my partner visa application.
> When i applied for my husban i didnt show savings and i also do not have a job i am only on centerlink.
> It is now crossing my mind that his visa will be refused beacuse of my financial situation.
> How much money/income is required to show you can support the applicant?
> 
> Thanks
> Vikki


----------



## Becky26

vsoni88 said:


> Hey all....
> Just realisedthere may be a weakness in my partner visa application.
> When i applied for my husban i didnt show savings and i also do not have a job i am only on centerlink.
> It is now crossing my mind that his visa will be refused beacuse of my financial situation.
> How much money/income is required to show you can support the applicant?
> 
> Thanks
> Vikki




Hey Vikki,
DIBP (previously known as DIAC) had the requirement for the Sponsor of a Partner Visa to be employed for 2 years and have sufficient savings in the bank account to show that they will be able to support their partner during the 309 visa stay.

But the good news is that this requirement was removed in the past couple of years. So it dosen't matter if you are on centrelink, or if you are on a disability pension, if you are a retired senior, you can still sponsor your partner without any restrictions. Every Australian has the right to spend their life with their partner irrespective of their employability and amount in their savings account.
Of Course, as long as you or your partner have no serioous criminal convictions anywhere in the world or any serious health issues that don't have health waivers.

It comes in handy if you show joint saving and if the sponsor is employed but is definitely not the deciding factor that will affect your visa. This is because the 309/100 gives the holder full work rights in Australia. So even if the sponsor is on any kind of benefit, their partner (generally) are able to find full-time work.
Even if the sponsee can't find work, they are not eligible/allowed to claim any kind of government fund to support them. And after the permanent visa is approved, there are only certain kinds of funds that the Permanent Residents are eligible to apply for.

So you don't have anything to worry about. Just sit back and enjoy the waiting..haha jokes  Feel free to ask more questions if you have.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vsoni88

Justdeeps said:


> Hi Vikki,
> 
> I dont think they would refuse your partner application on any case. If financial documents are required, they will ask you. Also, I dont think there is any fixed amount to be shown. Maybe other senior guys in this forum can also comment.
> 
> Regards,
> Deepthi


Hi deepthi.
Thanks. Is it certain that they would ask and not just reject without asking for extra proof?

Thanks
Vikki


----------



## vsoni88

Becky26 said:


> Hey Vikki,
> DIBP (previously known as DIAC) had the requirement for the Sponsor of a Partner Visa to be employed for 2 years and have sufficient savings in the bank account to show that they will be able to support their partner during the 309 visa stay.
> 
> But the good news is that this requirement was removed in the past couple of years. So it dosen't matter if you are on centrelink, or if you are on a disability pension, if you are a retired senior, you can still sponsor your partner without any restrictions. Every Australian has the right to spend their life with their partner irrespective of their employability and amount in their savings account.
> Of Course, as long as you or your partner have no serioous criminal convictions anywhere in the world or any serious health issues that don't have health waivers.
> 
> It comes in handy if you show joint saving and if the sponsor is employed but is definitely not the deciding factor that will affect your visa. This is because the 309/100 gives the holder full work rights in Australia. So even if the sponsor is on any kind of benefit, their partner (generally) are able to find full-time work.
> Even if the sponsee can't find work, they are not eligible/allowed to claim any kind of government fund to support them. And after the permanent visa is approved, there are only certain kinds of funds that the Permanent Residents are eligible to apply for.
> 
> So you don't have anything to worry about. Just sit back and enjoy the waiting..haha jokes  Feel free to ask more questions if you have.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky.
Thanks for the reply. I suppose i am just so concerned because everyone says that the tourist visa is the easiest to apply for, yet i cannot reach the financial requirements for that. So i got worried that i may not meet requirements for spouse visa.
Are my worries incorrect?

Thanks
Vikki


----------



## Justdeeps

Yes am pretty sure about it. A couple I know just opened a join account before the application and put some basic amount into the account and showed it as one of the proofs. So dont worry. They will ask for extra documents, if required.

regards,
Deepthi



vsoni88 said:


> Hi deepthi.
> Thanks. Is it certain that they would ask and not just reject without asking for extra proof?
> 
> Thanks
> Vikki


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> My wife completed her medicals on 17 January 2014, can you please update this on the forum. I tried updating it but getting an error message.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir



Hey Studkabir,

Thanks for updating your details. The form you filled, came through so don't worry.
Your details are updated now.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

vsoni88 said:


> Hi becky.
> Thanks for the reply. I suppose i am just so concerned because everyone says that the tourist visa is the easiest to apply for, yet i cannot reach the financial requirements for that. So i got worried that i may not meet requirements for spouse visa.
> Are my worries incorrect?
> 
> Thanks
> Vikki




As I said before, you don't need to worry. 
You cannot compare Partner Visa with any other visa. While on Visitor Visa, holders have to be very vigilant that they dosen't break any laws. Visitor Visa holders cannot work or study. All they can do is travel and/or visit family. They have to be legit travellers.
My personal opinion, visitor visa is just a waste of money. We have already given the Australian government so much money in visa fees. And by aplying for the visitor visa, we are giving them more money. It creates more worry, confusion, expense and travelling to and back to India and then back to Australia when the Partner Visa gets approved. 
In some rare cases, visitor visa has also caused delays due to communication error between AHC and the visa applicant. An example is SS user jatika. 
All the applicants are going to get their visas, it's just a matter of time. The longer they take, the more issues they create for themselves. 

Partner visa has no restriction; none that I can think of. Except that the visa holders cannot access government funding. 

Visitor Visa as the name suggests, you need money to travel. So the Australian government needs to know and see that you have money for those expense. Partner Visa on the other hand, you are a partner of an Australian Citizen, PR or eligible New Zealand citizen. You don't need to prove that you can affort your wife who will be allowed to work full-time once their visa is approved. You don't need permission from anyone who you are going to fall in love with or are going to marry.

No government can say that, oh you don't make enough money or you don't have a job so we won't give your partner their visa, because you cannot afford her". Specially after being married. No country can separate couple (married or not) on the basis of funds. 

As long as they have a no criminal history and no health issues, or if you don't have enough evidence to prove your relationship; there is no reason why AHC can or will reject your visa application. So relax!!! 
Hope this will help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ReubenAlexander

Hi,

There are very good chances of getting the tourist visa. I got mine twice....1st time in 2012 when i was dating my wife before marriage, i showed about 50000 Rs and my wife gave her pay slips along with other supporting docz - i got the visa in 15 days after receiving a phone call from AHC who asked me 2 questions, how long have you guys been dating and why did I go to the USA.
Second time I lodged it along with my spouse visa in October 2013, I got my tourist visa in 1 day. I didn't get a call from AHC neither did I do medicals for both the times. I got a 6 month Multiple entry, however 1st time (before marriage) I got 
a single entry 3 month visa. both the times I booked my tickets before lodging the application and sent the tickets too with the application - i was prepared to cancel the ticket in case they don't approve - you might lose some money....But I am sure and pray you get the tourist visa ASAP.



vsoni88 said:


> Hey all.
> Just wondering what the chance of having a tourist visa for 4 month being approved is ????
> 
> My husband is applying for one on monday and planning on coming to aus in march..... i just dont wanna get my hopes up if theres a low chance of being approved ... by some people have mentioned its almosy certain??
> 
> ThaNks heaps
> 
> Vikki


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> Heeey cute!!
> 
> How are you?? Hope you are settling in well and enjoying Australia
> Yeah, still nothing new from my side; so over it.
> 
> Saras is next for sure :becky::becky:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Just read your post... thanks for your reply... 

I'm good; almost settled and waiting for you to :tea: at Australia...

Inspite of so much delay in the allocation of a case officer for ur application; the way you are generously helping to others is a remarkable act of kindness... you are really a noble soul and I salute you from the bottom of my heart... :yo:

I sincerely pray to God to bless you with an early direct Visa Grant...

Others pray and own good works always pays... so please keep faith in the God...

I'm eagerly waiting for your Visa Grant intimation post on the thread...

With regards, 
Cute1987


----------



## cute1987

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey cutes
> Thank you dear.. Howz all goin at ur end??


Hey Amaanisingh,

Just read your post... thanks for your reply... 

I'm good; almost settled and waiting for you to :tea: at Sydney...

These days, you must be very busy in shopping, packing, meeting to relatives and friends...

You can private message me your contact details so that I may contact you at Sydney...

Wish you a happy and safe journey to Australia...

With regards,
Cute1987


----------



## Becky26

*Predictione List for the last week of January 2014*

Dear members,

Welcoming the new and last week of January. Feels so weird, the first month of 2014 is almost over. Felt like we celebrated New Years yesterday. The starting was not so good with not many visas being granted but slowly and gradually AHC picked up its pace of granting visa towards the end of the month, Thank GOD!!!
Still not very good number compared to other months, really hoping to see some miracles happen this coming month. 

Being s short week this week, please pray for everyone on here for their CO allocation or visa approval.
I have updated the Prediction List for the new week that will start from Tuesday January 28, 2014.

*SS USER----------DAYS IN QUEUE--------TOTAL DAYS
*
jatika---------------------------123---------------------------298 (may have got her visa)
Np--------------------------------84---------------------------226
Farah Tabassum--------------67----------------------------236
Ardee---------------------------66----------------------------209
NKK------------------------------61---------------------------309
Saras712-----------------------60---------------------------209
Sneha.Chavan-----------------60---------------------------200
vicky_er1985-------------------54---------------------------263
sis_bhav------------------------54---------------------------214
raj--------------------------------49--------------------------235
Jap-------------------------------49--------------------------190
nirmalabhi2611----------------40--------------------------217
KP--------------------------------26--------------------------191
Getmevisa----------------------19--------------------------211
nijanaryal-----------------------06--------------------------264
Roshana----------------------Unknown-------------------260
Dan85-------------------------Unknown-------------------238


Good Luck to everyone.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Heeeeey!!!!!!*



cute1987 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Just read your post... thanks for your reply...
> 
> I'm good; almost settled and waiting for you to :tea: at Australia...
> 
> Inspite of so much delay in the allocation of a case officer for ur application; the way you are generously helping to others is a remarkable act of kindness... you are really a noble soul and I salute you from the bottom of my heart... :yo:
> 
> I sincerely pray to God to bless you with an early direct Visa Grant...
> 
> Others pray and own good works always pays... so please keep faith in the God...
> 
> I'm eagerly waiting for your Visa Grant intimation post on the thread...
> 
> With regards,
> Cute1987



Heeey Cute!!!!

So glad to know that you are settling in well and hope you are having a great time in Australia.
You are too kind. Thanks for your encouraging, caring and loving words. I help people because it makes me feel good.

I hope that I can give you some good news soon. Thanks for not leaving just yet and keeping me motivated. Sometimes I just wanna give up because it is too depressing, confusing and stressful. 

Take care and speak soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

mithi1988 said:


> hiya studkabir,
> 
> u got enough funds to show , as per indian rupee it should be more than 3 lakhs. so you could apply for visa.....just put your wife bank statement as well its just like extra support to your file.
> 
> regards,
> mithi


Thanks Mithi, will keep my fingers crossed i am applying for the Tourist visa on Thursday.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> Hey Studkabir,
> 
> Thanks for updating your details. The form you filled, came through so don't worry.
> Your details are updated now.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Your welcome Becky!!!

Thanks for all your support, Dont give up, hang on there. All our prayers are with you.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## candycrush

vsoni88 said:


> Hi candy.
> I am unsure why you havent beena asked to do medical yet. However you can generate a happ id online and go compelte the medical before they ask. My husband done this.
> Hope this helps a bit.
> 
> Vikki


Hi Vikki,

would you mind sending me a instruction to create a HAP ID, instead of waiting too long i want to do it myself with all required documentation.

thanks


----------



## jatika

Hey becky

I havent received visa yet. I got an email on 2 jan to leave australia. I came to india 3 days ago,do u hv ny idea hw much tym ll it tk nw to get visa

Regards
Jatika


----------



## detonator1961

HappyDiwali said:


> Congrats Detonator...
> 
> As you know we are in the same boat as you...
> 
> Just wanted to see how they made contact with you for the CO allocation. Did you receive an email or telephone call? and did they ask to do Medicals and PCC?
> 
> Also, did they give any update on timeframes?
> 
> I hope we also get a call from AHC soon since we have the same DOL.
> 
> Cheers


Hey Happy Diwali,

CO called me and my partner with 5 minutes gap and was cross checking all the information that we provided. They asked to go for Medicals and did not give any time frame update. Are you still waiting for CO?


----------



## candycrush

detonator1961 said:


> Hey Happy Diwali,
> 
> CO called me and my partner with 5 minutes gap and was cross checking all the information that we provided. They asked to go for Medicals and did not give any time frame update. Are you still waiting for CO?


same here but did he or she mentioned as if she or he is your CO or not? My one didn't mentioned anything


----------



## human1234

Hi everyone
Can someone plz tell me , how long usually take for the allocation of CO .. its almost seven weeks nw I didn't got any email or phone. .
Moreover I given my medical during submitting my visa application

Thanks
Human1234


----------



## detonator1961

candycrush said:


> same here but did he or she mentioned as if she or he is your CO or not? My one didn't mentioned anything


Mine one did mention that he is my case officer!


----------



## detonator1961

human1234 said:


> Hi everyone
> Can someone plz tell me , how long usually take for the allocation of CO .. its almost seven weeks nw I didn't got any email or phone. .
> Moreover I given my medical during submitting my visa application
> 
> Thanks
> Human1234


Dude its taking more than 24 weeks to a get a CO these days. Only a few people have CO who applied after Mid-July. Frankly speaking dont even wait for a CO for atleast another 12 weeks and keep yourself busy. You still got a long journery to travel!


----------



## HappyDiwali

*Still no update...*

Hi Detonator, 

Thanks heaps for the reply.

We still have not heard anything since lodgement and waiting for the call / email from CO.

Fingers crossed for this week...

Cheers



detonator1961 said:


> Hey Happy Diwali,
> 
> CO called me and my partner with 5 minutes gap and was cross checking all the information that we provided. They asked to go for Medicals and did not give any time frame update. Are you still waiting for CO?


----------



## human1234

But 1 of my friend applied a week before than me around 1 dec 2013 ... co is allocated on her application. ..
Thanks 
Human1234


----------



## Becky26

jatika said:


> Hey becky
> 
> I havent received visa yet. I got an email on 2 jan to leave australia. I came to india 3 days ago,do u hv ny idea hw much tym ll it tk nw to get visa
> 
> Regards
> Jatika


Hey jatika,

I'm so sorry to hear that you are still waiting for your visa. I'm guessing you have informed the high commission of your return to India. So they can proceed with the visa grant formalities.
This might cause you some more delay. So you need to wait for a bit longer. Some applicants in the past faced similar issues. They had to wait for a couple of months to get their grant letter.
Make sure you check your email everyday for anything from AHC. 
Waiting is all you can do. Good luck. Hope the good news comes soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*No CO for Me *



human1234 said:


> Hi everyone
> Can someone plz tell me , how long usually take for the allocation of CO .. its almost seven weeks nw I didn't got any email or phone. .
> Moreover I given my medical during submitting my visa application
> 
> Thanks
> Human1234





detonator1961 said:


> Dude its taking more than 24 weeks to a get a CO these days. Only a few people have CO who applied after Mid-July. Frankly speaking dont even wait for a CO for atleast another 12 weeks and keep yourself busy. You still got a long journery to travel!





Hey human1234,

I know it is very frustrating to not know what's happening during this application processing. I'm sorry to say this to you, but you're gonna have to wait for longer.
I applied for my partner visa in July 2013, I've crossed my 6 month mark. It's 190 days since DOL for me and still I have no CO. So you can imagine how long of a wait is ahead of you.

You should take up some hobby otherwise you'll end up with high blood pressure like me. And you don't want that.
Hope this helps. Good luck and keep praying.

Kind Regards,
Becky ,


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> Hey Happy Diwali,
> 
> CO called me and my partner with 5 minutes gap and was cross checking all the information that we provided. They asked to go for Medicals and did not give any time frame update. Are you still waiting for CO?


Hey detonator1961,

How are you? Do you mind telling me what questions the CO asked you and your wife. I get freaked out on the phone and so just wanna have an idea what kind of questions they ask or could ask.

Still waiting for a CO
Waiting how long AHC will take to allot me a case officer.
Good luck! Your reply will be very helpful and highly appreciated.

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Hey becky...

M waiting frim last 2 years...I studied in aust n returned on 2012.. 
So u can judge my patience..
Yes I have a hobby of body building....
Probably use this... when in Australia


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Hey becky...
> 
> M waiting frim last 2 years...I studied in aust n returned on 2012..
> So u can judge my patience..
> Yes I have a hobby of body building....
> Probably use this... when in Australia




Hey,

I lived in Australia for over 4 years, on Student Visa. My partner and I have been struggling because of this visa. We applied for our first partner visa in Australia; but unfortunately it got rejected due to our lack of knowledge and research.

My husband and I have been together for 3 years and out of these 2 years and still we are waiting for this visa. And don't know how long this wait is going to go. 

Yeah, hobby is the only thing that is going to keep your mind off this crap situation. 
Good Luck and don't worry. As I always say, it is just a matter of time. We all will get our visas. It is better to face struggle when we are young and then have a peacful and wonderful life to spend with our better halves.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Hey becky 
Your story resembles to mine ..we also applied in aus and then got rejected but we succeeded thru mrt ..but that time my wife dont had appropriate visa as she was on bridging visa... nw her pr gave us a way to be together in aust...
Becky... did u applied for Vv ...
Coz I m thinking to apply for it nw ... whqt are the chances of visa approval ... n whts the checklist
Any one else hu visited aust thru Vv .. plz tell what docs u shown to ahc.
Thanks 
Human1234


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Hey becky
> Your story resembles to mine ..we also applied in aus and then got rejected but we succeeded thru mrt ..but that time my wife dont had appropriate visa as she was on bridging visa... nw her pr gave us a way to be together in aust...
> Becky... did u applied for Vv ...
> Coz I m thinking to apply for it nw ... whqt are the chances of visa approval ... n whts the checklist
> Any one else hu visited aust thru Vv .. plz tell what docs u shown to ahc.
> Thanks
> Human1234




My husband is an Australian citizen, once the our application got denied we left Australia and applied in India. My husband stayed with my family for 6 months (he applied for a tourist visa to India). 

My husband and I discussed about me applying for a visitor visa to Australia. After seeing some cases on this thread, we got a little scared about the delays it has/might cause, (we were taking the tiniest chance of delay that could be caused by the visitor visa) and decided that I'll just wait. As it had already been 4 months since DOL when my husband flew back to Australia in November 2013. 

My husband said that if it takes too long, he will come to India on another Tourist Visa to visit me cause then that will not cause any problems for me. Like I won't have to leave Australia by certain time to get the visa grant letter. If my husband comes and visits me here, that will not have any effect on my visa grant.

But this is my theory. Many applicants have applied for visitor visas on this thread. Please do ask around. If you need more information, I'd suggest you consult a MARA agent. 

Because I'm just sharing my experience of DIBP and AHC; which definitely has not been a nice one.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Your welcome Becky!!!
> 
> Thanks for all your support, Dont give up, hang on there. All our prayers are with you.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir




No worries!!! Thanks for your prayers!

Becky


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Becky... did u applied for Vv ...
> Coz I m thinking to apply for it nw ... whqt are the chances of visa approval ... n *whts the checklist*
> Any one else hu visited aust thru Vv .. plz tell what docs u shown to ahc.
> Thanks
> Human1234




A compreshensive checklist for Visitor Visa is available on page 2028, posted by form member named saras712.

Becky


----------



## roshana

mithi1988 said:


> hiya all,
> 
> thanks to especially becky who have helped me a lot and saras , sree-raj too. i have granted with visitor visa today. actually my visa was granted on 2 jan. but becouse of stupied agents today i have called ahc. they told me your visa have approved. so at last i got some relief. i know its not end in war of wait. my experience says never depend on stupied agents if ur application time is going above standerd time u can call ahc.but still waiting for email from agent.......
> 
> regards,
> mithi



Hlo mithi,
Well I hab some queries regarding visit viza so do they call us with lot of questions? What sorts of questions did they asked us usually? I lodged my application yesterday so plz provide me some info..waiting for ur reply..


----------



## saras712

I am still here.No news so far....


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> I am still here.No news so far....




10 more days buddy!!!! So excited for you


----------



## human1234

Hey mithi1988

Can u tell me what sort of docs u had shown to prove that u will return back to india..any assests or property
I dobt have any property iny name in india.. but I have my saving account with healthy money in it...
Anyone here plz help me ..that what doc I provide ahc to prove that I will return back ..


----------



## Justdeeps

Hopefully, you and few others in this forum will receive visas this week. Good luck!!



saras712 said:


> I am still here.No news so far....


----------



## mithi1988

roshana said:


> Hlo mithi,
> Well I hab some queries regarding visit viza so do they call us with lot of questions? What sorts of questions did they asked us usually? I lodged my application yesterday so plz provide me some info..waiting for ur reply..





hiya 
nothing to worry at all 
they will just ask normal questions .....
ur dob ...why r u going 

just normal queries ....so if ur case is genuine then u dont hav to worry at all 
99% they grant ur visa on the same day ....so that means u must be expecting a call around 14 or 15 working after ur lodgement.....but this also may change in some .cases........
best of luck .......

regards 
mithi


----------



## mithi1988

human1234 said:


> Hey mithi1988
> 
> Can u tell me what sort of docs u had shown to prove that u will return back to india..any assests or property
> I dobt have any property iny name in india.. but I have my saving account with healthy money in it...
> Anyone here plz help me ..that what doc I provide ahc to prove that I will return back ..


hiya ......
i dont think they worried too much abt this ,......bc if u wana go on a permanent base and u hav healthy money in ur bank ..then i think and everyone thinks that u must choose some other way....so i think just give it a go to ur normal application ...everything will be alright.

bc i just went for it normally .....bc ur 309 application is offshore and more important ...and u hav to be in india when they will make decision on ur 309......that means its automatic that u will go back when they will intimate u about that ......

best of luck 
regards 
mithi


----------



## harsingh

Hello Mithi,
Me and my wife planned to visit UK in Nov 13 and my wife was refused visa as we didn't show any joint account at that time. We had to attend a function, so i had to go alone. Will the refusal effect the Australian Visitor visa?
I am bit scared about this. 
Thanks
Harry


----------



## mithi1988

Becky26 said:


> Dear mithi,
> 
> Thanks so much for helping people with visitor visa questions. And yes!! you are correct, it feels great to help someone in need. Keep up the good work.
> Thanks again.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



hi becky 

u dont hav to say thanks 
i got lots help from u and this forum.
and i m just doing the same ...
i will be very happy if gets his /her tension off bc of me and feel little bit happy ...
thanx becky 

regards mithi


----------



## roshana

Thank you mithi,
Yes of course mie relationship is geniune bt plz can u tell what did they ask u on ur call?


----------



## mithi1988

harsingh said:


> Hello Mithi,
> Me and my wife planned to visit UK in Nov 13 and my wife was refused visa as we didn't show any joint account at that time. We had to attend a function, so i had to go alone. Will the refusal effect the Australian Visitor visa?
> I am bit scared about this.
> Thanks
> Harry[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> i m not sure dear ...but i think they will ask
> and u would hav recieved a letter from uk embassy with reasons for refusal and when ahc will call u for interview and if they ask .... u hav to say the same information as on that letter....
> 
> and if they satisfied with ur application ....they might not ask u ........
> 
> and for best i think u must go for n agent and if u already got one .....u must ask them
> .....
> 
> best of luck
> regards
> 
> mithi


----------



## mithi1988

roshana said:


> Thank you mithi,
> Yes of course mie relationship is geniune bt plz can u tell what did they ask u on ur call?



hiya 


as i told 
1... my dob 
2...hav u applied for 309 yet and if yes how did u send ???
3....and if no ...r u going to apply 


best of luck 
regards mithi


----------



## harsingh

mithi1988 said:


> hiya
> 
> 
> as i told
> 1... my dob
> 2...hav u applied for 309 yet and if yes how did u send ???
> 3....and if no ...r u going to apply
> 
> 
> best of luck
> regards mithi


Is the interview call in English or Hindi?
Thanks


----------



## roshana

Thank you mithi..only this things..m always get nervous in interview.


----------



## ani25588

*query for medical*

Hi 

I will soon book an appointment for medical.

I have a few questions.

1. when does the medical result come(approx.)?
2. Do they give a hard copy of the result which we need to submit to ahc? or a soft copy is forwarded to us? I had filled an e-form when I got my hap id. Its an e-medical form.
Actually I was thinking to go to vfs to submit my pcc. if I have to submit any hardcopy of medical I shall wait and submit it along the pcc.

3. Delhi people please tell which clinic is better in terms of giving the result quickly? Max(panchsheel) or Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre, shantiniketan ?

Kindly help.
Thanks 

regards

Anisha


----------



## jatika

Hey guys

I got my visa today. Thank you everyone in dis forum. My visa got delayed coz of my medicals n of my longer duration of stay in australia, actually i was nt knwng dat we hv to b in india for our visa to b granted  nyways on a gud note am happy dat i got my visa.

Regards

Dr jatika


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will soon book an appointment for medical.
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. when does the medical result come(approx.)?
> 2. Do they give a hard copy of the result which we need to submit to ahc? or a soft copy is forwarded to us? I had filled an e-form when I got my hap id. Its an e-medical form.
> Actually I was thinking to go to vfs to submit my pcc. if I have to submit any hardcopy of medical I shall wait and submit it along the pcc.
> 
> 3. Delhi people please tell which clinic is better in terms of giving the result quickly? Max(panchsheel) or Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre, shantiniketan ?
> 
> Kindly help.
> Thanks
> 
> regards
> 
> Anisha



Hey Anisha,

How are you?
1. when does the medical result come(approx.)?
Ans- Medicals usually take between 24 hours to 10 days maximum if there aren't any complications. And if unfortunately there happens to be some complications, it can take a month to 4 months time to get manual clearence from Sydney.


2. Do they give a hard copy of the result which we need to submit to ahc? or a soft copy is forwarded to us? I had filled an e-form when I got my hap id. Its an e-medical form.
Ans- No, the medical centre do not give you your medical results. They either get clearence and get submitted directly to the AHC. And if they don't get clearence they get sent off to Sydney Centre for manual clearence and once they get manual clearence they are sent back to AHC New Delhi.
You have to take that form you filled with you when you go in for the medicals. 

3. Delhi people please tell which clinic is better in terms of giving the result quickly? Max(panchsheel) or Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre, shantiniketan ?
Ans- I got mine done at Max Medcentre in Panchsheel Park on July 26th, 2013. They got clearence and were submitted on August 4th, 2013. So took less than 10 days which was pretty good.

Hope this helps. Good Luck, feel free to ask if you have more questions. Keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations *



jatika said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I got my visa today. Thank you everyone in dis forum. My visa got delayed coz of my medicals n of my longer duration of stay in australia, actually i was nt knwng dat we hv to b in india for our visa to b granted  nyways on a gud note am happy dat i got my visa.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dr jatika




YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations jatika!!! You finally won this battle. So happy for you!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead and you enjoy your new life in Australia.
Good luck to you and God Bless You!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey Anisha,
> 
> How are you?
> 1. when does the medical result come(approx.)?
> Ans- Medicals usually take between 24 hours to 10 days maximum if there aren't any complications. And if unfortunately there happen to be some complications, it might take a month to 4 months time to get manual clearence from Sydney.
> 
> 
> 2. Do they give a hard copy of the result which we need to submit to ahc? or a soft copy is forwarded to us? I had filled an e-form when I got my hap id. Its an e-medical form.
> Ans- No, the medical centre do not give you your medical results. They either get clearence and get submitted directly to the AHC. And if they don't get clearence they get sent off to Sydney Centre for manual clearence and once they get manual clearence they are sent back to AHC New Delhi.
> You have to take that form you filled with you when you go in for the medicals.
> 
> 3. Delhi people please tell which clinic is better in terms of giving the result quickly? Max(panchsheel) or Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre, shantiniketan ?
> Ans- I got mine done at Max Medcentre in Panchsheel Park on July 26th, 2013. They got clearence and were submitted on August 4th, 2013. So took less than 10 days which was pretty good.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck, feel free to ask if you have more questions. Keep us posted.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky

Thanks for the reply 

Will be very helpful  

Too much going on in my head !!

Good luck 

Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Will be very helpful
> 
> Too much going on in my head !!
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Ani25588




No worries!!! Don't worry too much, things will happen at the right time. Nothing will happen if its not the right time, no matter what you do. 
So sit back and relax. Don't stress out too much. Just do what is being asked of you and leave the rest in the hands of the Almighty!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jatika

Hey thanks becky  


Regards

Jatika


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> No worries!!! Don't worry too much, things will happen at the right time. Nothing will happen if its not the right time, no matter what you do.
> So sit back and relax. Don't stress out too much. Just do what is being asked of you and leave the rest in the hands of the Almighty!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


...in the hands of the Almighty ===>>> AHC


Thanks for the concern 

Regards

Ani25588


----------



## sweet83

ani25588 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will soon book an appointment for medical.
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. when does the medical result come(approx.)?
> 2. Do they give a hard copy of the result which we need to submit to ahc? or a soft copy is forwarded to us? I had filled an e-form when I got my hap id. Its an e-medical form.
> Actually I was thinking to go to vfs to submit my pcc. if I have to submit any hardcopy of medical I shall wait and submit it along the pcc.
> 
> 3. Delhi people please tell which clinic is better in terms of giving the result quickly? Max(panchsheel) or Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre, shantiniketan ?
> 
> Kindly help.
> Thanks
> 
> regards
> 
> Anisha


Hi anisha
1 well its takes 8 days usually in normal conditions ..
2 no they do not disclose to applicant's they directly send the result to AHC if any thing happened with reports AHC contact you to re exam again or whatever they want to inform you about your case...if things normal I mean reports are good in your favour they won't contact you .if you want to know about your madical you have to call AHC guys after some time. 
3 in my view sadhu vaswani mission hospital is good my personal experience is bad about doctors personal behaviour bcos she is very old and rude by nature might be she is rude bcos of her age ...but the good point is that she won't ask you more about medical history and all mine is done only 5 min in her cabin rest all is I done in 15 min  hope this will help you.
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List*

Updated List:-


*SS USER----------DAYS IN QUEUE--------TOTAL DAYS
*
jatika---------------------------123---------------------------298 lane:
Np--------------------------------82---------------------------227
Farah Tabassum--------------68----------------------------237
Ardee---------------------------67----------------------------210
NKK------------------------------62---------------------------310
Saras712-----------------------61---------------------------210
Sneha.Chavan-----------------61---------------------------201
vicky_er1985-------------------55---------------------------264
sis_bhav------------------------55---------------------------215
raj--------------------------------50--------------------------236
Jap-------------------------------50--------------------------191
nirmalabhi2611----------------41--------------------------218
KP--------------------------------27--------------------------192
Getmevisa----------------------20--------------------------212
nijanaryal-----------------------07--------------------------265
Roshana----------------------Unknown-------------------262
Dan85-------------------------Unknown-------------------239

One off 16 more to go!! Good luck everyone :fingerscrossed:

Becky


----------



## ani25588

sweet83 said:


> Hi anisha
> 1 well its takes 8 days usually in normal conditions ..
> 2 no they do not disclose to applicant's they directly send the result to AHC if any thing happened with reports AHC contact you to re exam again or whatever they want to inform you about your case...if things normal I mean reports are good in your favour they won't contact you .if you want to know about your madical you have to call AHC guys after some time.
> 3 in my view sadhu vaswani mission hospital is good my personal experience is bad about doctors personal behaviour bcos she is very old and rude by nature might be she is rude bcos of her age ...but the good point is that she won't ask you more about medical history and all mine is done only 5 min in her cabin rest all is I done in 15 min  hope this will help you.
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey sweet83!

Thank u so much for your help!!

hahaha for answer number 3 !! :laugh:

I just want it to be quick, I don't mind the bickering of an old lady 

Thanks again

regards 
Ani25588


----------



## sweet83

ani25588 said:


> Hey sweet83!
> 
> Thank u so much for your help!!
> 
> hahaha for answer number 3 !! :laugh:
> 
> I just want it to be quick, I don't mind the bickering of an old lady
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> regards
> Ani25588


Hey anisha
Your welcome dear when you done your medical pls share your experience with me lolzz
Regards
sweet83


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> No worries!!! Thanks for your prayers!
> 
> Becky


Hi Guys,

When i applied for the 309 Offshore Visa i did not have a Joint Account with my Husband (Sponsor) i just showed my personal bank account statement, which shows my husband transfer's money into my Account from his account in Australia. 

But since then i have managed to open a Joint Account with him. 

Do i need to wait for them to ask me for the Joint Bank Account Statement or can i send them or joint bank account statement before they ask like in a month or so after there are a few transactions.

Waiting for your replies.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## nmk452

Hi Guys, Good Morning,

Anyone tell me please how I know my file placed in the queue, I tried to read many pages on this forum but unfortunately I haven't found anything related to this.

Thanks,
nmk452


----------



## Nkk

nmk452 said:


> Hi Guys, Good Morning,
> 
> Anyone tell me please how I know my file placed in the queue, I tried to read many pages on this forum but unfortunately I haven't found anything related to this.
> 
> Thanks,
> nmk452



Majority of time you will receive an email from your case officer stating your file has been moved to final decision.However sometimes you don't get the email. Best thing to do is call your relevant visa office and ask them the status of your application.

I Hope this helps


----------



## detonator1961

Becky26 said:


> Hey detonator1961,
> 
> How are you? Do you mind telling me what questions the CO asked you and your wife. I get freaked out on the phone and so just wanna have an idea what kind of questions they ask or could ask.
> 
> Still waiting for a CO
> Waiting how long AHC will take to allot me a case officer.
> Good luck! Your reply will be very helpful and highly appreciated.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Becky


Hey Becky!

I am doing good!

He asked the following questions:
1. How and when do you guys met?
2. About financial support
3. About Future plans
4. About Proof of communication from the time since I know my spouse

Prospective Marriage Visa related questions:
1. Do parents know about relationship and do they have any objections? Also asked for affidavits to confirm that they know about the relationship and prospective marriage. (Happy Diwali get ready for it)
2. Pics with family/friends not just us both
3. Why you guys marrying in Australia not in India?

Guys make sure the couple answers match as AHC will be cross checking everything!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## detonator1961

*Becky,

You were asking about the airline tickets the other day. If you book an oneway ticket, doesnot matter if its business or economy class you will get 40kg checked baggage + 8kg cabin baggae allowance. If you are booking a return ticket then most of the airline such as Qantas-Jetstar, Malaysian, Thai offer 30kg checked + 7-8 kg cabin baggae. Also note that the only direct fligh by Air india gives you checked baggae of 40KG on oneway ticket and 20Kg on return ticket.

I dont know if its cheaper to buy tickets in india but the cheapest in australia are:
Bestandless travel.com.au
Valueworldtravel.com.au
Worldtravelhub.com.au
Flyjet.com.au

Just google them. You can book online or you can ring thier office in Australia. Hope this is helpful to all forum users!*


----------



## Nkk

detonator1961 said:


> *
> I dont know if its cheaper to buy tickets in india but the cheapest in australia are:
> Bestandless travel.com.au
> Valueworldtravel.com.au
> Worldtravelhub.com.au
> Flyjet.com.au
> 
> Just google them. You can book online or you can ring thier office in Australia. Hope this is helpful to all forum users!*




best i have used so far is adioso.com 

one of the smartest flight search engine on planet


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats!! 



jatika said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I got my visa today. Thank you everyone in dis forum. My visa got delayed coz of my medicals n of my longer duration of stay in australia, actually i was nt knwng dat we hv to b in india for our visa to b granted  nyways on a gud note am happy dat i got my visa.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dr jatika


----------



## human1234

Congrats jatika... have best of it


----------



## HH8570

Heartly Congratulate u , Jatika. 
Wish u a bright future ahead. 
Hav a safe hourney. .


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> *Becky,
> 
> You were asking about the airline tickets the other day. If you book an oneway ticket, doesnot matter if its business or economy class you will get 40kg checked baggage + 8kg cabin baggae allowance. If you are booking a return ticket then most of the airline such as Qantas-Jetstar, Malaysian, Thai offer 30kg checked + 7-8 kg cabin baggae. Also note that the only direct fligh by Air india gives you checked baggae of 40KG on oneway ticket and 20Kg on return ticket.
> 
> I dont know if its cheaper to buy tickets in india but the cheapest in australia are:
> Bestandless travel.com.au
> Valueworldtravel.com.au
> Worldtravelhub.com.au
> Flyjet.com.au
> 
> Just google them. You can book online or you can ring thier office in Australia. Hope this is helpful to all forum users!*



Hey detonator1961,

Thank you so much for such detailed information. I really appreciate it. When my visa is approved, I will be booking the flight from India. Hope to find something good in terms of luggage. 

Thanks again for your help,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Hi jatika

First of all congrats for ur visa.
I want to ask h 2 ques:
1) when did u applied for partner visa.. I mean hiw long ago?
2) did u applied for family sponsor visitor visa from Australia or the tourist stream visa from india.
N what sort of docs u submitted to u show u ll be returning back 

Thanks 
Human1234


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> Hey Becky!
> 
> I am doing good!
> 
> He asked the following questions:
> 1. How and when do you guys met?
> 2. About financial support
> 3. About Future plans
> 4. About Proof of communication from the time since I know my spouse
> 
> Prospective Marriage Visa related questions:
> 1. Do parents know about relationship and do they have any objections? Also asked for affidavits to confirm that they know about the relationship and prospective marriage. (Happy Diwali get ready for it)
> 2. Pics with family/friends not just us both
> 3. Why you guys marrying in Australia not in India?
> 
> Guys make sure the couple answers match as AHC will be cross checking everything!:fingerscrossed:




GREAT INFO!!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
Now atleast I won't stammer on the phone if or when AHC happens to call..hahaha 
We got married in Australia, my parents weren't able to fly to Australia because they had to fly to Brazil for my brother's wedding. But my parents did sign an affidavit for my partner visa application. Hope that won't cause any issues.

Thanks once again for your help.
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Case Officer Assigned!!!!!!!!!!*

Hey guys!!

After 191 days since DOL and many prayers and tears and sobbing, I would like to inform you all that my husband received an email that a Case Officer has been assigned to my file. My husband received the email about 20 minutes ago.
I'm freaking out now. So happy and worried at the same time.

Don't know the name of the CO yet, but the email said that "the CO will contact you shortly". I'm just stoked to know that I have a CO now.
Hoping for the good news soon. God has started answering my prayers 
Thank you all for your prayers guys!!! Good luck to you all as well.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> After 191 days since DOL and many prayers and tears and sobbing, I would like to inform you all that my husband received an email that a Case Officer has been assigned to my file. My husband received the email about 20 minutes ago.
> I'm freaking out now. So happy and worried at the same time.
> 
> Don't know the name of the CO yet, but the email said that "the CO will contact you shortly". I'm just stoked to know that I have a CO now.
> Hoping for the good news soon. God has started answering my prayers
> Thank you all for your prayers guys!!! Good luck to you all as well.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky!!!!

Big congrats!! that's what you were waiting for! m sure you are relieved!! atleast a CO now!! great!! now keep your fingers crossed that everything goes well  it will!!

:cheer2:arty:

Good Luck
Regards 
Ani25588


----------



## HH8570

hey becky , 
Congrats. gr8 news . So happy for u . U should b feeling on cloud as u wer waiting from long.God bless u .Definitely , u ll get Visa soon. Rays of hope are seen now. 

Regards 
HH8570


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hi Becky!!!!
> 
> Big congrats!! that's what you were waiting for! m sure you are relieved!! atleast a CO now!! great!! now keep your fingers crossed that everything goes well  it will!!
> 
> :cheer2:arty:
> 
> Good Luck
> Regards
> Ani25588



Yes!! I am very relieved. I'm so thanful to everyone for helping me look up during such tough times Thank GOD things are finally happening.
Thanks so much

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> hey becky ,
> Congrats. gr8 news . So happy for u . U should b feeling on cloud as u wer waiting from long.God bless u .Definitely , u ll get Visa soon. Rays of hope are seen now.
> 
> Regards
> HH8570



Thanks HH8570!! It definitely has given me hope that things will work out soon. Just have to be patient and keep praying 

Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats Becky!! Happy for you 



Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> After 191 days since DOL and many prayers and tears and sobbing, I would like to inform you all that my husband received an email that a Case Officer has been assigned to my file. My husband received the email about 20 minutes ago.
> I'm freaking out now. So happy and worried at the same time.
> 
> Don't know the name of the CO yet, but the email said that "the CO will contact you shortly". I'm just stoked to know that I have a CO now.
> Hoping for the good news soon. God has started answering my prayers
> Thank you all for your prayers guys!!! Good luck to you all as well.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

*CO assigned*

Hi Guys,

I got a call from AHC today from my CO.  He confirmed that he is my assigned CO. Asked to confirm few basic details and then asked for few more photos of my marriage. Gave his id to mail it to him. He said after he receives the photos, he will put my application in the Final queue. He said it might take upto 3 months more after that. So I am hoping to get it by April.

I will update the sheet with the name of CO. I thought the CO who acknowledges your application and asks for medicals is the assigned CO. But I understand I was wrong. So will update the sheet with the correct details.

Regards,
Deepthi


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a call from AHC today from my CO.  He confirmed that he is my assigned CO. Asked to confirm few basic details and then asked for few more photos of my marriage. Gave his id to mail it to him. He said after he receives the photos, he will put my application in the Final queue. He said it might take upto 3 months more after that. So I am hoping to get it by April.
> 
> I will update the sheet with the name of CO. I thought the CO who acknowledges your application and asks for medicals is the assigned CO. But I understand I was wrong. So will update the sheet with the correct details.
> 
> Regards,
> Deepthi




Many Congratulations to you, Deepthi!! Hope you get the good news soon. Good luck to you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Congrats Becky!! Happy for you




Thank You!!


----------



## human1234

Congrats becky n deepthi... 
All good wishes with u ... hope u get the visa soon
Thanks
Human1234


----------



## Justdeeps

Thanks Becky. Good luck to you too 



Becky26 said:


> Many Congratulations to you, Deepthi!! Hope you get the good news soon. Good luck to you.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Thank you!! 



human1234 said:


> Congrats becky n deepthi...
> All good wishes with u ... hope u get the visa soon
> Thanks
> Human1234


----------



## vsoni88

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> After 191 days since DOL and many prayers and tears and sobbing, I would like to inform you all that my husband received an email that a Case Officer has been assigned to my file. My husband received the email about 20 minutes ago.
> I'm freaking out now. So happy and worried at the same time.
> 
> Don't know the name of the CO yet, but the email said that "the CO will contact you shortly". I'm just stoked to know that I have a CO now.
> Hoping for the good news soon. God has started answering my prayers
> Thank you all for your prayers guys!!! Good luck to you all as well.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Wow Becky GREAT news..... im sure yours will be speedy now
The approval wont be far away.


----------



## Becky26

vsoni88 said:


> Wow Becky GREAT news..... im sure yours will be speedy now
> The approval wont be far away.


Thanks Vikki, I hope so too.
Have you applied for the Visitor Visa yet? How did you go? Please keep us posted.
Good luck to you too.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Congrats becky n deepthi...
> All good wishes with u ... hope u get the visa soon
> Thanks
> Human1234



Thank You!


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a call from AHC today from my CO.  He confirmed that he is my assigned CO. Asked to confirm few basic details and then asked for few more photos of my marriage. Gave his id to mail it to him. He said after he receives the photos, he will put my application in the Final queue. He said it might take upto 3 months more after that. So I am hoping to get it by April.
> 
> I will update the sheet with the name of CO. I thought the CO who acknowledges your application and asks for medicals is the assigned CO. But I understand I was wrong. So will update the sheet with the correct details.
> 
> Regards,
> Deepthi



Hey Deepthi,

Please don't forget to update your details in the SS update form.
Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

Justdeeps said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a call from AHC today from my CO.  He confirmed that he is my assigned CO. Asked to confirm few basic details and then asked for few more photos of my marriage. Gave his id to mail it to him. He said after he receives the photos, he will put my application in the Final queue. He said it might take upto 3 months more after that. So I am hoping to get it by April.
> 
> I will update the sheet with the name of CO. I thought the CO who acknowledges your application and asks for medicals is the assigned CO. But I understand I was wrong. So will update the sheet with the correct details.
> 
> Regards,
> Deepthi



Another good news . . 
Congrats Justdeeps. . 
can u tell me ur date of lodgement?


----------



## Justdeeps

Sure will do. In office currently and somehow the form doesn't open here. So will do it from home. I will not be able to update in the sheet directly, is it? Have to fill in the form?

Cheers,
Deepthi



Becky26 said:


> Hey Deepthi,
> 
> Please don't forget to update your details in the SS update form.
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Sure will do. In office currently and somehow the form doesn't open here. So will do it from home. I will not be able to update in the sheet directly, is it? Have to fill in the form?
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi



Hey!!!

No worries 
Thanks for your quick reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

*congrats*



Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> After 191 days since DOL and many prayers and tears and sobbing, I would like to inform you all that my husband received an email that a Case Officer has been assigned to my file. My husband received the email about 20 minutes ago.
> I'm freaking out now. So happy and worried at the same time.
> 
> Don't know the name of the CO yet, but the email said that "the CO will contact you shortly". I'm just stoked to know that I have a CO now.
> Hoping for the good news soon. God has started answering my prayers
> Thank you all for your prayers guys!!! Good luck to you all as well.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
woooooooo you made my day sweet heart so happy for you ...many many congratulations to you. .july August applications started allocated co to there file's I hope mine for this feb finger crossed..one's again yeppyyyy ...now say cheese ok done with nice clip lol..
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> woooooooo you made my day sweet heart so happy for you ...many many congratulations to you. .july August applications started allocated co to there file's I hope mine for this feb finger crossed..one's again yeppyyyy ...now say cheese ok done with nice clip lol..
> Regards
> sweet83





Heeeeeeey sweet!!!!!!

Thank you so so much, I couldn't belive it. I gave up hope and had been sobbing a lot lately thinking about the visa. But GOD finally answered not just my but all of your prayers. 
Now just hoping that AHC will follow one processing method to grant visas rather that changing it everyday. Because that makes the waiting time so much more difficult. The anxiety of not knowing whats coming is the worst feeling.

Anyways!! Praying for your CO allocation  You're next, don't worry. Things are moving along. Slowly but steadily. GOD Almighty please help every applicant.
Good Luck my sweetheart!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sis_bhav

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> After 191 days since DOL and many prayers and tears and sobbing, I would like to inform you all that my husband received an email that a Case Officer has been assigned to my file. My husband received the email about 20 minutes ago.
> I'm freaking out now. So happy and worried at the same time.
> 
> Don't know the name of the CO yet, but the email said that "the CO will contact you shortly". I'm just stoked to know that I have a CO now.
> Hoping for the good news soon. God has started answering my prayers
> Thank you all for your prayers guys!!! Good luck to you all as well.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hey becky....ny congrates dear...hope u recive good news soon.


----------



## sweet83

Justdeeps said:


> Sure will do. In office currently and somehow the form doesn't open here. So will do it from home. I will not be able to update in the sheet directly, is it? Have to fill in the form?
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Hey justdeeps
Congratulations to you by co allocation on your file..I wish u get your grant soon. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

sis_bhav said:


> hey becky....ny congrates dear...hope u recive good news soon.


Thank You!
Wish you receive you visa soon as well.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

Heyyy becky...

Tooo much happy for you dear.....may will have your visa soon with u......

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> Heyyy becky...
> 
> Tooo much happy for you dear.....may will have your visa soon with u......
> 
> Regards,
> mithi




Hey mithi,

Thank you for your wishes, hope you are enjoying your stay in Australia.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Thank you  My DOL is Aug 6th, 2013. I saw you are also a Aug applicant. You will also receive the call soon!!! Good luck 



HH8570 said:


> Another good news . .
> Congrats Justdeeps. .
> can u tell me ur date of lodgement?


----------



## Justdeeps

Thank u so much sweet!!   Hope you also get CO allocated soon.:fingerscrossed:



sweet83 said:


> Hey justdeeps
> Congratulations to you by co allocation on your file..I wish u get your grant soon.
> Regards
> sweet83


----------



## HH8570

Justdeeps said:


> Thank you  My DOL is Aug 6th, 2013. I saw you are also a Aug applicant. You will also receive the call soon!!! Good luck [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanx a lot for replying dear,
> Yup, my date of lodgement is a day after urs i.e 7th August. Hopefully , I ll also get a call soon. Its damn difficult for me to b away from my hubby. God knows, wen this worst period of lyf ll b over. Anyway, Good luck to u. .


----------



## sweet83

My forum friends
so happy today 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Heeeeeeey sweet!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you so so much, I couldn't belive it. I gave up hope and had been sobbing a lot lately thinking about the visa. But GOD finally answered not just my but all of your prayers.
> Now just hoping that AHC will follow one processing method to grant visas rather that changing it everyday. Because that makes the waiting time so much more difficult. The anxiety of not knowing whats coming is the worst feeling.
> 
> Anyways!! Praying for your CO allocation  You're next, don't worry. Things are moving along. Slowly but steadily. GOD Almighty please help every applicant.
> Good Luck my sweetheart!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
my cute fighter ...you don't need to worry bcos you are angle ..you are damn good at heart god is allways there for pure hearted people's like you  now very soon you be awarded by early visa grant belive me so enjoy every moment today onward all bad time fly away from your life and if not believe me I kick it out  I am here lolzzzz so don't worry be happy. ..
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> my cute fighter ...you don't need to worry bcos you are angle ..you are damn good at heart god is allways there for pure hearted people's like you  now very soon you be awarded by early visa grant belive me so enjoy every moment today onward all bad time fly away from your life and if not believe me I kick it out  I am here lolzzzz so don't worry be happy. ..
> Regards
> sweet83



Hey!!

Awwww......Thanks hun! You are so nice. It's everyone's prayers that are working. Thank you so much for supporting me and being with me in such a tough time.
And yes, I hope that these bad times fly away really soon not just for me but for everyone who is in this sticky situation.
Good Luck to you darl! God will listen to us. Have faith and keep praying.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tuty_richard

I have applied my visa through agent. Can I request AHC directly by e-mail the status of my application or only my agent can do it any idea on it.


----------



## Nkk

tuty_richard said:


> I have applied my visa through agent. Can I request AHC directly by e-mail the status of my application or only my agent can do it any idea on it.


Visa is not logical process its a legal process . You hire agent because you are either not confident with this legal process or you are simply happy to pay someone to take the stress of your mind. 

I will recommend you contact your agent instead of AHC because you have paid your agent to do this. 

i hope this helps


----------



## nmk452

Nkk said:


> Majority of time you will receive an email from your case officer stating your file has been moved to final decision.However sometimes you don't get the email. Best thing to do is call your relevant visa office and ask them the status of your application.
> 
> I Hope this helps


Thanks Nkk:


----------



## Justdeeps

I understand...I was in a long distance relation with my husband before marriage for 2 - 2.5 years...so can understand that it is difficult..dont worry...its just a matter of few more months for you...keep yourself engaged with other things till then...will help you to be at calm...



HH8570 said:


> Justdeeps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  My DOL is Aug 6th, 2013. I saw you are also a Aug applicant. You will also receive the call soon!!! Good luck [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanx a lot for replying dear,
> Yup, my date of lodgement is a day after urs i.e 7th August. Hopefully , I ll also get a call soon. Its damn difficult for me to b away from my hubby. God knows, wen this worst period of lyf ll b over. Anyway, Good luck to u. .
Click to expand...


----------



## HH8570

hey justdeeps
Thanx a lot for ur kind words n motivation . As ur CO told u to wait for another 3 months after being put on queue. Will it take exactly 3 months more or even before dat? U urself asked from him about or he himself told u?


----------



## Justdeeps

Actually, after our discussion, CO asked me if I have any questions for him, so I asked by when I can expect the visa approval. Thats when he said can take upto 3 months in the final queue due to large number of applicants. No, I dont think its exactly 3 months. Its just an upper limit they tell us, which might be true for few cases. But as you also must have read in the forum, there are lot of people who got visa within 30-40 days in the final queue as well. So all we can do is keep our fingers crossed and wait. :fingerscrossed:



HH8570 said:


> hey justdeeps
> Thanx a lot for ur kind words n motivation . As ur CO told u to wait for another 3 months after being put on queue. Will it take exactly 3 months more or even before dat? U urself asked from him about or he himself told u?


----------



## HH8570

okiiees. Can u tell me 1 thing more. As ur CO asked for more photographs of urs wid relatives . How many pics did u give at d time of lodgement? M asking u this bcos i was giving 80 photographs at d the of submission of application. but dat VFS employee took only 60 from me. is it would be sufficient?


----------



## HH8570

okiiees. U r ryt as amaanisingh got Visa after being in queue for 45 days . Hopefully they will not take long . Can u tell me 1 thing more, as ur CO asked for more photographs of ur n ur partner wid relatives . How many pics did u give at d time of lodgement? M asking u this bcos i was giving 80 photographs at d the of submission of application. but dat VFS employee took only 60 from me. is this no of photographs is sufficient?


----------



## Justdeeps

60 is more than sufficient.  CO didn't ask me pics with relatives. He asked me few pics of the central ceremony of the marriage (mangalsutra ceremony).  I had also given lot of pics, but didnt give any on the specific central ceremony. So mailed him 5-6 pics yest. He also asked me financial documents like joint account. But I had actually submitted that already. So just reminded him that I have already done that and he checked and confirmed. 



HH8570 said:


> okiiees. Can u tell me 1 thing more. As ur CO asked for more photographs of urs wid relatives . How many pics did u give at d time of lodgement? M asking u this bcos i was giving 80 photographs at d the of submission of application. but dat VFS employee took only 60 from me. is it would be sufficient?


----------



## HH8570

thanx a lot dear for giving quick response. Good luck . 
God bless u. . . takecare


----------



## detonator1961

*info*



Justdeeps said:


> 60 is more than sufficient.  CO didn't ask me pics with relatives. He asked me few pics of the central ceremony of the marriage (mangalsutra ceremony).  I had also given lot of pics, but didnt give any on the specific central ceremony. So mailed him 5-6 pics yest. He also asked me financial documents like joint account. But I had actually submitted that already. So just reminded him that I have already done that and he checked and confirmed.


Hey Justdeeps,

When you said you mailed him the pics; did you emailed him or posted them to AHC delhi address? 

Also have you got a acknowledgment that CO received your pics and medical?


----------



## Justdeeps

Hey Detonator, I emailed him the pics yesterday night. Not received acknowledgement. Actually I submitted medicals in Aug 2013 itself. This was just few extra pics they asked to submit. For the medicals, the results are send by the hospital directly to the AHC.




detonator1961 said:


> Hey Justdeeps,
> 
> When you said you mailed him the pics; did you emailed him or posted them to AHC delhi address?
> 
> Also have you got a acknowledgment that CO received your pics and medical?


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Congrets. ....there u go.....job done....for u mo more wait...very happy for you. ........




Hey Saras,

Thanks a lot! You were a big help and I'm very thankful to you. Hope the visa will come soon now.
Waiting for your visa grant. Good Luck and keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Actually, after our discussion, CO asked me if I have any questions for him, so I asked by when I can expect the visa approval. Thats when he said can take upto 3 months in the final queue due to large number of applicants. No, I dont think its exactly 3 months. Its just an upper limit they tell us, which might be true for few cases. But as you also must have read in the forum, there are lot of people who got visa within 30-40 days in the final queue as well. So all we can do is keep our fingers crossed and wait. :fingerscrossed:




Hey Deepthi,

How are you? I was wondering if you could please help in regards to the questions your CO asked you. I'm asking everyone because I just want to be sure with the questions that they ask. 

And I'm freaking out because in the email my husband received yesterday said that the CO tried calling me but couldn't get though to me ( that's wierd because my phone is turned on on the maximum volume all day and night so I can hear it whenever it rings). 
My husband emailed them yesterday both of our direct mobile numbers just in case to avoid any kind of confusion but he hasn't received any reply yet. I'm guessing because it's a little too soon. AHC takes time to reply to the emails.

So I'm thinking of calling them this afternoon to speak to them and see if I can get through to my CO. Because the sooner CO gets satisfied with my file, the sooner he/she will forward it for final decision. So this time is super duper critical and need to make sure that it doesn't take long for my file to get approved by the CO and then as you said your CO gave you 3 months upper limit as to how long it'll take to get the grant after the file goes for final decision.

Getting SOOOOOO Worried!!!!
Please advice, look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Hi Becky

Don't get worried. They will call you soon.

Well, the CO asked me first Full name and DOB to confirm. Then he told me about the extra photos he needed. After that he asked whether me and my husband are staying together now (we are staying together in Pune now and planning to relocate only after my visa comes through). Then he asked me to tell him our address in Pune. Thats all.

I think CO is just asking basic details which you already know, to confirm whether the case and the details you have submitted is true. So don't worry. You can try calling them if you wish. But I would say wait for a day more and keep your phone in full volume. They will call soon.  Also, once in queue i am guessing they do really look at DOL as well for granting visa. So hopefully you wont have to wait for 3 months, dear. Good luck!

Cheers,
Deepthi



Becky26 said:


> Hey Deepthi,
> 
> How are you? I was wondering if you could please help in regards to the questions your CO asked you. I'm asking everyone because I just want to be sure with the questions that they ask.
> 
> And I'm freaking out because in the email my husband received yesterday said that the CO tried calling me but couldn't get though to me ( that's wierd because my phone is turned on on the maximum volume all day and night so I can hear it whenever it rings).
> My husband emailed them yesterday both of our direct mobile numbers just in case to avoid any kind of confusion but he hasn't received any reply yet. I'm guessing because it's a little too soon. AHC takes time to reply to the emails.
> 
> So I'm thinking of calling them this afternoon to speak to them and see if I can get through to my CO. Because the sooner CO gets satisfied with my file, the sooner he/she will forward it for final decision. So this time is super duper critical and need to make sure that it doesn't take long for my file to get approved by the CO and then as you said your CO gave you 3 months upper limit as to how long it'll take to get the grant after the file goes for final decision.
> 
> Getting SOOOOOO Worried!!!!
> Please advice, look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> Don't get worried. They will call you soon.
> 
> Well, the CO asked me first Full name and DOB to confirm. Then he told me about the extra photos he needed. After that he asked whether me and my husband are staying together now (we are staying together in Pune now and planning to relocate only after my visa comes through). Then he asked me to tell him our address in Pune. Thats all.
> 
> I think CO is just asking basic details which you already know, to confirm whether the case and the details you have submitted is true. So don't worry. You can try calling them if you wish. But I would say wait for a day more and keep your phone in full volume. They will call soon.  Also, once in queue i am guessing they do really look at DOL as well for granting visa. So hopefully you wont have to wait for 3 months, dear. Good luck!
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi



Hey Deepthi,

Thank you so much for your quick reply. I'll keep those questions in mind. I really appreciate it. I do hope they consider DOL after forwarding the file otherwise it's going to be GOD only knows how long before I can get my visa.
Good Luck to you my friend.

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

You are welcome Becky  Keep us posted!!



Becky26 said:


> Hey Deepthi,
> 
> Thank you so much for your quick reply. I'll keep those questions in mind. I really appreciate it. I do hope they consider DOL after forwarding the file otherwise it's going to be GOD only knows how long before I can get my visa.
> Good Luck to you my friend.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> You are welcome Becky  Keep us posted!!


Oooh!! One more question 
Do you know how we can send chat thread from What's App to our CO if they ask for it for Prood of Communication. We use skype to chat 99% of the time. Can you or anyone help me how to send/generate the Skype history.

Thank you so much for your help.
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Case Officer Update*



Justdeeps said:


> You are welcome Becky  Keep us posted!!


Hey!!

I just got off the phone from AHC. The operator put me though to the Case Officer. She spoke very politely and asked me for my husband's name and mobile and my mobile number and what time we were available to speak to her. She said that because it's Thursday today and the week is almost over, she will call me next week. 

My CO Code is 16. Feel a bit relaxed now. 
Thought I should let you all know. Thanks for your help 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

There is an option 'Email Conversation' for whatsapp which gives the entire chat in a mail format. You can find this option agfter clicking 'more' on your chat. 

Skype history is also easy i think, dont remember the options now. I will check and let you know later in evening, if nobody else doesn't help before that.



Becky26 said:


> Oooh!! One more question
> Do you know how we can send chat thread from What's App to our CO if they ask for it for Prood of Communication. We use skype to chat 99% of the time. Can you or anyone help me how to send/generate the Skype history.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> There is an option 'Email Conversation' for whatsapp which gives the entire chat in a mail format. You can find this option agfter clicking 'more' on your chat.
> 
> Skype history is also easy i think, dont remember the options now. I will check and let you know later in evening, if nobody else doesn't help before that.




Hey thanks so much!! You are so helpful!
I did that and that get emailed in form a document/opens in a note pad. 
I have a few things I don't want the CO to read, some of our converstaions and photos  if you know what I mean 

No worries, I'll wait for your reply, when you get time 
Is that possible? Thanks a lot!!! for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Oh great 



Becky26 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> I just got off the phone from AHC. The operator put me though to the Case Officer. She spoke very politely and asked me for my husband's name and mobile and my mobile number and what time we were available to speak to her. She said that because it's Thursday today and the week is almost over, she will call me next week.
> 
> My CO Code is 16. Feel a bit relaxed now.
> Thought I should let you all know. Thanks for your help
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

You dont have to thank me every time becky 

I knw exactly what you mean...hehe.. cant you just edit the word/notepad document?? No body is going to understand if you do..so its ok  

Cheers,
Deepthi



Becky26 said:


> Hey thanks so much!! You are so helpful!
> I did that and that get emailed in form a document/opens in a note pad.
> I have a few things I don't want the CO to read, some of our converstaions and photos  if you know what I mean
> 
> No worries, I'll wait for your reply, when you get time
> Is that possible? Thanks a lot!!! for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## studkabir

studkabir said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When i applied for the 309 Offshore Visa i did not have a Joint Account with my Husband (Sponsor) i just showed my personal bank account statement, which shows my husband transfer's money into my Account from his account in Australia.
> 
> But since then i have managed to open a Joint Account with him.
> 
> Do i need to wait for them to ask me for the Joint Bank Account Statement or can i send them or joint bank account statement before they ask like in a month or so after there are a few transactions.
> 
> Waiting for your replies.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir



No Reply


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> After 191 days since DOL and many prayers and tears and sobbing, I would like to inform you all that my husband received an email that a Case Officer has been assigned to my file. My husband received the email about 20 minutes ago.
> I'm freaking out now. So happy and worried at the same time.
> 
> Don't know the name of the CO yet, but the email said that "the CO will contact you shortly". I'm just stoked to know that I have a CO now.
> Hoping for the good news soon. God has started answering my prayers
> Thank you all for your prayers guys!!! Good luck to you all as well.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Congratulations Becky... you must be feeling relaxed now... :cheer2:
Feeling so happy for you... wish you Best of Luck for an early Visa grant... *​


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



Justdeeps said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a call from AHC today from my CO.  He confirmed that he is my assigned CO. Asked to confirm few basic details and then asked for few more photos of my marriage. Gave his id to mail it to him. He said after he receives the photos, he will put my application in the Final queue. He said it might take upto 3 months more after that. So I am hoping to get it by April.
> 
> I will update the sheet with the name of CO. I thought the CO who acknowledges your application and asks for medicals is the assigned CO. But I understand I was wrong. So will update the sheet with the correct details.
> 
> Regards,
> Deepthi


*Congratulations Justdeeps... wish u Best of Luck for an early Visa grant... :cheer2: *​


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> Awwww......Thanks hun! You are so nice. It's everyone's prayers that are working. Thank you so much for supporting me and being with me in such a tough time.
> And yes, I hope that these bad times fly away really soon not just for me but for everyone who is in this sticky situation.
> Good Luck to you darl! God will listen to us. Have faith and keep praying.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


_Hey Becky,

You must be feeling relaxed today?

Since 22 July 2013 afterward applicants are getting their CO allocation after app. 6 months (instead of normal 4 months) from the file DOL, so I think they may get their Visa Grant after 30-45 days (instead of normal 3 months) from the file DOQ... what is your opinion?

With regards,
cute1987_


----------



## Justdeeps

Thank you so much   


cute1987 said:


> *Congratulations Justdeeps... wish u Best of Luck for an early Visa grant... :cheer2: *​


----------



## Justdeeps

hey studkabir...I suggest you wait for your CO to contact you. They will reach out for extra documents, if required. Or if you have CO allocated, then if you want you can call AHC and connect with him/her and ask if you could submit it Good luck!!


studkabir said:


> No Reply


----------



## tuty_richard

Becky26 said:


> Oooh!! One more question
> Do you know how we can send chat thread from What's App to our CO if they ask for it for Prood of Communication. We use skype to chat 99% of the time. Can you or anyone help me how to send/generate the Skype history.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

It depends what kind of phone or tablet or computer you use for skype. There lot of tools available online which convert skype history to html or text or excel format and you can edit messages u want share. I use iphone for my skype for that you need install software to get history folder from skype logs and then use any skype log viewer to edit user friendly. Let me know which device u use to chat so I can help u on that.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *Congratulations Becky... you must be feeling relaxed now... :cheer2:
> Feeling so happy for you... wish you Best of Luck for an early Visa grant... *​




Heeeeeey cute!!

Yes, much more relaxed now 
Spoke to the CO today, she said she will call me next week. So a little scared about that. I roughly know what kind of questions she might ask but still a little worried. I hate phone interviews 

Will keep you posted how it went. Thank you for your wishes, and hoping for the good news soon.
Hope you are well.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tuty_richard said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> It depends what kind of phone or tablet or computer you use for skype. There lot of tools available online which convert skype history to html or text or excel format and you can edit messages u want share. I use iphone for my skype for that you need install software to get history folder from skype logs and then use any skype log viewer to edit user friendly. Let me know which device u use to chat so I can help u on that.
> 
> Regards,
> Richard




Hey tuty_richard,

How are you?
Thanks for your reply. I have iPhone 4S. What do I need to install to get the Skype history? Thanks again for your help.
Look forward to your reply 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> _Hey Becky,
> 
> You must be feeling relaxed today?
> 
> Since 22 July 2013 afterward applicants are getting their CO allocation after app. 6 months (instead of normal 4 months) from the file DOL, so I think they may get their Visa Grant after 30-45 days (instead of normal 3 months) from the file DOQ... what is your opinion?
> 
> With regards,
> cute1987_




Hey,

That's what I'm not sure about. Justdeeps thinks that the 3 month after DOQ is the maximum time limit that could take to get the visa. But lately AHC has granted some visas in about 45 days-70 days so it's really hard to say. I really do hope they take up on the 30-45 days since DOQ theory because we have already been waiting for too long. If AHC was still following the old processing method for the applicants who applied during and afte late July 2013, some of the July applicants would have recevied their grants already or would've received them in the coming few weeks.

Anyways, hoping for the best and praying to GOD for my visa.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tuty_richard

Hi Beckky,

I am doing good Thanks. How are you. Hope you get your visa gran soon. Please follow the below steps to get the Skype history from the iphone. If you have any questions in doing any of the steps please let me know I can help you out. I followed that to get chat history and edited my contents. Hope this helps.

Regards,
Richard

do the the following steps:
1)Install iexplorer on your windows laptop
from iExplorer - iPhone, iPad Music & File Transfer App for Mac & PC
2)Connect your iphone 4s to laptop and when you see your iphone in itunes,launch or open the iexplorer.
3)In iexplorer goto apps/skype/[user name]/main.db. All chat is stored in this file.
4)Copy this file in your laptop in %appdata%\skype\username and paste the main.db file here.
You will have all the chats from ipad to your laptop. 
If you want to save the chat in some other format like excel,text etc.
5) Download skypelogview from internet and open the main.db file in that app.
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/skypelogview.zip


Refer this post which will give you more detail

export chat history from ipad to PC - Skype Community


----------



## Becky26

tuty_richard said:


> Hi Beckky,
> 
> I am doing good Thanks. How are you. Hope you get your visa gran soon. Please follow the below steps to get the Skype history from the iphone. If you have any questions in doing any of the steps please let me know I can help you out. I followed that to get chat history and edited my contents. Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Richard
> 
> do the the following steps:
> 1)Install iexplorer on your windows laptop
> from iExplorer - iPhone, iPad Music & File Transfer App for Mac & PC
> 2)Connect your iphone 4s to laptop and when you see your iphone in itunes,launch or open the iexplorer.
> 3)In iexplorer goto apps/skype/[user name]/main.db. All chat is stored in this file.
> 4)Copy this file in your laptop in %appdata%\skype\username and paste the main.db file here.
> You will have all the chats from ipad to your laptop.
> If you want to save the chat in some other format like excel,text etc.
> 5) Download skypelogview from internet and open the main.db file in that app.
> http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/skypelogview.zip
> 
> 
> Refer this post which will give you more detail
> 
> export chat history from ipad to PC - Skype Community




Hey tuty_richard,

Thank you so much, I'll give it a try. The CO hasn't requsted for anything yet. I'm just collecting information so I know what to do when I do get asked for additionla documents. I'll write to you if or when I encounter any problems 

Have you heard anything from AHC regarding your file?
Good Luck and keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tuty_richard

Becky26 said:


> Hey tuty_richard,
> 
> Thank you so much, I'll give it a try. The CO hasn't requsted for anything yet. I'm just collecting information so I know what to do when I do get asked for additionla documents. I'll write to you if or when I encounter any problems
> 
> Have you heard anything from AHC regarding your file?
> Good Luck and keep us posted.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


No updates from AHC till now. On reading your and others post I think AHC satarted assigning CO for July & August DOL. So my DOL is Aug end hopping I will get some update next month.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## Becky26

tuty_richard said:


> No updates from AHC till now. On reading your and others post I think AHC satarted assigning CO for July & August DOL. So my DOL is Aug end hopping I will get some update next month.
> 
> Regards,
> Richard



Don't worry, your guess is correct. AHC has started alloting Case Officers to July and August applicants so hopefully you'll hear something good soon. Keep praying ray:ray:
Good luck keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandxb

*Visa/luggage/ticket*

*Dear all

Last day I mentioned to AHC that there are still cases on july/August not being allocated CO,Same time one of my friend who applied on July end got VISA last week..
Asual they replied with 'GLOBAL Time frame' details & stuffs. 

There is no use to keep complaning.They dont know few countries issue VISA in 2-3 months too.I have applied for my wife on OCtober 10th & dont know how long it may take...

Just to addup something regarding flight ticket & luggage...If you are flying first time to Australia you are allowed to carry 40 kg as luggage plus 7 kg by hand.You should mention this to the agent that its your first time to AU & they will note that in the ticket/system to avoid any issues in the Airport.

Another thing to firstimers to AU..make sure u keep the food items/medicines/ in one luggage which can be easily accessabe & identified.It will make life easier in Australian Airport cuz 99% chances they ask you to open the bag & show the stuffs*



Sandxb


----------



## HappyDiwali

Thanks Detonator, this was really helpful!



detonator1961 said:


> Hey Becky!
> 
> I am doing good!
> 
> He asked the following questions:
> 1. How and when do you guys met?
> 2. About financial support
> 3. About Future plans
> 4. About Proof of communication from the time since I know my spouse
> 
> Prospective Marriage Visa related questions:
> 1. Do parents know about relationship and do they have any objections? Also asked for affidavits to confirm that they know about the relationship and prospective marriage. (Happy Diwali get ready for it)
> 2. Pics with family/friends not just us both
> 3. Why you guys marrying in Australia not in India?
> 
> Guys make sure the couple answers match as AHC will be cross checking everything!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## HappyDiwali

*Finally some progress..*

Hi all... 

seems as though AHC are progressing through July/August applicants. 

We received a call late Wednesday afternoon (29/1) from our case officer asking to complete medicals and PCC, then our application will be queued for final decision. 

They are still advising of the 8 - 11 month timeframe.


----------



## candycrush

Hi all,

how do we know if our medical is cleared or not? Is there any status on e medical client portal?


many thanks in advance


----------



## detonator1961

*Additonal Documents*



HappyDiwali said:


> Hi all...
> 
> seems as though AHC are progressing through July/August applicants.
> 
> We received a call late Wednesday afternoon (29/1) from our case officer asking to complete medicals and PCC, then our application will be queued for final decision.
> 
> They are still advising of the 8 - 11 month timeframe.


Hey Happy Diwali,

Did your CO asked for any addiontal documents other than medical and PCC such as affidavits, more photos etc.


----------



## HappyDiwali

Hi Detonator

No - we were not asked for any additional documents. I guess they are satisfied with the information / pictures we have provided. 



detonator1961 said:


> Hey Happy Diwali,
> 
> Did your CO asked for any addiontal documents other than medical and PCC such as affidavits, more photos etc.


----------



## Justdeeps

*Hey*

I called AHC as there was no acknowledgement from my CO about the photos I mailed him. Apparently he is on leave & told me to call next week.  But i confirmed the email id, so he should have received it. 

So its friday, and no visa approvals this week ???


----------



## Becky26

candycrush said:


> Hi all,
> 
> how do we know if our medical is cleared or not? Is there any status on e medical client portal?
> 
> 
> many thanks in advance



Hey candycrush,

Unfortunately there is no way you can check online if your medicals have cleared/received by the AHC. Your best beet is to either call AHC or Sydeny where all the report are sent or perhaps maybe the medical centre where you got the medicals done. They are the only two places who can give you such information.

Good luck! Keep us updated.
Hope this helped.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## akshay.shah

candycrush said:


> Hi all,
> 
> how do we know if our medical is cleared or not? Is there any status on e medical client portal?
> 
> 
> many thanks in advance


Hi Candycrush,

My partner contacted AHC through email asking for the status of her medical examination reports after a week of getting her medical examination done. About 4-5 days later, she got a response from AHC that they have received her medical clearance. So I'd suggest you email them about the same if it has been 8-10 days of your medical examination. I don't think they would inform you anything unless you ask them. 

Hope this helps. Good luck!!


----------



## Becky26

HappyDiwali said:


> Hi all...
> 
> seems as though AHC are progressing through July/August applicants.
> 
> We received a call late Wednesday afternoon (29/1) from our case officer asking to complete medicals and PCC, then our application will be queued for final decision.
> 
> They are still advising of the 8 - 11 month timeframe.




Hey HappyDiwali,

Congratulation on getting a CO alloted finally. Good luck to you and keep us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sandxb said:


> *Dear all
> 
> Last day I mentioned to AHC that there are still cases on july/August not being allocated CO,Same time one of my friend who applied on July end got VISA last week..
> Asual they replied with 'GLOBAL Time frame' details & stuffs.
> 
> There is no use to keep complaning.They dont know few countries issue VISA in 2-3 months too.I have applied for my wife on OCtober 10th & dont know how long it may take...
> 
> Just to addup something regarding flight ticket & luggage...If you are flying first time to Australia you are allowed to carry 40 kg as luggage plus 7 kg by hand.You should mention this to the agent that its your first time to AU & they will note that in the ticket/system to avoid any issues in the Airport.
> 
> Another thing to firstimers to AU..make sure u keep the food items/medicines/ in one luggage which can be easily accessabe & identified.It will make life easier in Australian Airport cuz 99% chances they ask you to open the bag & show the stuffs*
> 
> 
> 
> Sandxb



Hey Sandxb,

I'm very sorry to hear the situation you're in right now. AHC has been very difficult lately. This change in the processing method has left everyone clueless as to how long it's going to take them to receive their grant.

Applicants from other countries who might have received their visas in 2-3 months time must belong to a low risk country. India is a high risk country and therefore our standard processing time frame has been 12 months. 
And the 8-11 months time frame that AHC gives us, is the indictive time frame meaning that's how long they take or try to take to make a decision on an application. It might take a little longer for you to get the CO but as you can see as per the current trend, COs are being alloted in about 24-26 weeks time since DOL.
It took me 191 days since DOL to get a case officer. So don't worry, just a little more wait.

If you take a look at the SS, there is another member who applied on the same day as me on July 22nd, 2013 from Mumbai. I applied in New Delhi VFS. 
They have their file in final decision, it's been 52 days since DOQ for them and in another couple of weeks they will hopefully receive their visa. 
And with me I just got a CO alloted. How is ths fair? Imagine what I've been going through seeing someone elses' file go forward even though we applied on the same day.
There is no point comparing your application to someone elses'. AHC works the way it wants to work. Thinking and comparing your file to others is only going to cause you more anxiety and depression, trust me I'm speaking from experience.
AHC is only going to give you the same crap answers because the operators who we speak to have no knowledge as to how or when COs are alloted. They just tell us the information they find on their system when they ask us for our Passport Number. They look at the information that comes up on the computer screen and give us the "Standard Time Frame crap" I had called AHC 12 times and both my husband and I emailed them 7 tiimes before I got a CO alloted to my file.
I do hope and pray that no one has to go through this ever because it is not a fun situation.

Just don't think about it. Take up a hobby, do something that will keep you from thinking about the visa. And it will eventually happen. It is just a matter of time. You will get your visa. If AHC takes longer than 12 months, they will have to explain why they are taking so long which will be more paperwork for them. So don't worry, it probably wouldn't take 12 months to get the approval 


About the Flight luggage:- So you are saying doesn't matter what class one travels in, if they have been to Australia before they will not get the 40kg free luggage allowance? I have lived in Australia for over 4 years.
I'm not too sure about this information.
My travel agent says that with Migrant Visas, visa holders get extra luggage allowance. 
Malaysia airlines is 30kg normal and 7kg cabin.
Qantas is 40kg and 7kg cabin.

Hope this helps. Don't worry you'll get a CO soon. Keep praying and think positive.

If anyone has any other information about flights and free luggage allowance please do share. Thank You!

PS- Sorry about the long post.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

akshay.shah said:


> Hi Candycrush,
> 
> My partner contacted AHC through email asking for the status of her medical examination reports after a week of getting her medical examination done. About 4-5 days later, she got a response from AHC that they have received her medical clearance. So I'd suggest you email them about the same if it has been 8-10 days of your medical examination. I don't think they would inform you anything unless you ask them.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck!!



Yeah, AHC received my cleared medicals on August 4th, 2013. I did my tests on July 26th, 2013. That's not even full 10 working days. 

Good luck!  
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> I called AHC as there was no acknowledgement from my CO about the photos I mailed him. Apparently he is on leave & told me to call next week.  But i confirmed the email id, so he should have received it.
> 
> So its friday, and no visa approvals this week ???




Hey Deepthi,

Don't worry, they will send you the AL. If he received it, he will reply either via email or by forwarding your file to the SCO  that would be even better.
Good Luck!!

Though there has been no approvals, AHC is alloting COs to applications, which is a big relief that they are workin!!  Thank God!
Praying for some approvals today ray:ray:ray:ray: Good Luck to everyone waiting for their visas. Please keep checking your inbox and give us some good news

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

hey 
Hwz u all? M totally depressed today . Dis delay in tym is killing me every moment. I called AHC operator today to ask for allocation of CO. She told me to w8 for a week or two more.Already 176 days hav passed. Dun know , wen i ll hav CO for my case. . . . :-(


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> hey
> Hwz u all? M totally depressed today . Dis delay in tym is killing me every moment. I called AHC operator today to ask for allocation of CO. She told me to w8 for a week or two more.Already 176 days hav passed. Dun know , wen i ll hav CO for my case. . . . :-(



Hey HH8570,

I completely understand what you are going through. Don't worry you will be hearing something in the coming week. As per the current trend, AHC is assigning COs to the late July and August applicant. 
If I'm not wrong 3-4 applicants got CO assigned this week. Please don't give up hope. I was in your shoes a few days ago. I had to wait 191 days for a CO.
Keep praying and think positive. God will answer your prayers very very soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Yeah hoping to get the case pushed to SCO by next week...lets see 

I guess its almost the end of this week, so wishing we get some good number of approvals next week!! ray:ray:ray:

Meanwhile, forget all worries and enjoy your weekend guys!!arty:

Cheers,
Deepthi



Becky26 said:


> Hey Deepthi,
> 
> Don't worry, they will send you the AL. If he received it, he will reply either via email or by forwarding your file to the SCO  that would be even better.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Though there has been no approvals, AHC is alloting COs to applications, which is a big relief that they are workin!!  Thank God!
> Praying for some approvals today ray:ray:ray:ray: Good Luck to everyone waiting for their visas. Please keep checking your inbox and give us some good news
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Yeah hoping to get the case pushed to SCO by next week...lets see
> 
> I guess its almost the end of this week, so wishing we get some good number of approvals next week!! ray:ray:ray:
> 
> Meanwhile, forget all worries and enjoy your weekend guys!!arty:
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


 Agreed!!! You have a good one too :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## sis_bhav

Tired tired tired of waiting for visa nw...dnt knw whn AHC will bless us with my grant....


----------



## Becky26

sis_bhav said:


> Tired tired tired of waiting for visa nw...dnt knw whn AHC will bless us with my grant....



Another couple of weeks maximum!! Don't worry my friend, I think you should start packing 
Good Luck! Waiting for your good news!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sis_bhav said:


> Hey Becky..thank u so mch for strengthening me...god bless u dear.
> 
> regards



No worries!! We all are here to support you


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Hey HH8570,
> 
> I completely understand what you are going through. Don't worry you will be hearing something in the coming week. As per the current trend, AHC is assigning COs to the late July and August applicant.
> If I'm not wrong 3-4 applicants got CO assigned this week. Please don't give up hope. I was in your shoes a few days ago. I had to wait 191 days for a CO.
> Keep praying and think positive. God will answer your prayers very very soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



hey becky 
Thanking u from bottom of my heart for ur motivating words . Thanx for so being nice n helpful alwaiz. Really can't do anything else expect praying n being optimistic. But sometimes it becomes difficult to cope up wid situation. Hopefully, ll hear about CO next week. Good luck to u as well. Takecare dear.


----------



## harsingh

Are the tax statements must for tourist visa application? How much taxable income should be on that atleast?


----------



## candycrush

harsingh said:


> Are the tax statements must for tourist visa application? How much taxable income should be on that atleast?


Hi harsingh,

I didn't submitted by tax statements but did past four payslips. In my view it doesn't matter how much you earn but should be reasonable to sustain your partner while he or she in Australia.

I hope this helps


----------



## candycrush

akshay.shah said:


> Hi Candycrush,
> 
> My partner contacted AHC through email asking for the status of her medical examination reports after a week of getting her medical examination done. About 4-5 days later, she got a response from AHC that they have received her medical clearance. So I'd suggest you email them about the same if it has been 8-10 days of your medical examination. I don't think they would inform you anything unless you ask them.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck!!



thanks akshay shah


----------



## candycrush

Becky26 said:


> Hey candycrush,
> 
> Unfortunately there is no way you can check online if your medicals have cleared/received by the AHC. Your best beet is to either call AHC or Sydeny where all the report are sent or perhaps maybe the medical centre where you got the medicals done. They are the only two places who can give you such information.
> 
> Good luck! Keep us updated.
> Hope this helped.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



thanks Rebecca!


----------



## candycrush

Hi Nepalgal,

just would like to check is your visa lodgement dates are correct? you must be the lucky one to get CO within four days (happy for you)!

thanks


----------



## Becky26

ruchimadan said:


> Becky my gut feeling says u gonna b the lucky one next week. So girl keep ur hopes high n congratulation fr co allocation. ... I wish ur grant comes on monday itself.
> Take care!!!
> Regards
> Ruchi Madan




Heeeeey ruchi!!

How are you? How's things in Australia? Hope you are enjoying your time 
And :amen::amen::amen::amen: to what you said. I really am hoping and praying for my visa approval during this month, so I can be with my husband for our Ist Wedding Anniversary and 3 years or us being together 
Just praying everyday hoping that the Almighty GOD will hear my prayers.

Make sure you give us your good news when your little one arrives. Looking forward to it 
Take care darl!! Speak soon. God bless you!

PS- Thanks so much for checking up on me. It means a lot!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Electro1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for posting this in the wrong section but i'm kind of lost. Can you tell me how i can start a new thread please? This is so big that i can't find the link for starting a new thread.
> 
> Thank you



Hey Electro1,

Here is a link that has the answer to your query. Hope this helps 
Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - FAQ: General Forum Usage
Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Take Care!*

Dear Amaanisingh,

How are you? You must be very busy packing for tomorrow and also must be very excited  Finally the day has come, I'm so happy and excited for you. 
I wanted to thank you once again for all your support when I was feeling low and depressed. 
Just wanted to wish you and your little one luck, a fun and safe journey for tomorrow. Hope you have a wonderful time and a great life ahead with your lovely family in Australia. You deserve it! You will be missed. 
God Bless You! Take Care.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Bittu said:


> Hi all...
> M new in this forum ..... I applied 309 visa on 29 aug 2013
> Pcc n medical are submitted .. It's 5 months over bt haven't
> Heard any thing about case officer.... M so upset n ... Can
> Any1 tell me how much time it will take to allocate a co???
> Need ur help guys



Hey Bittu,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...kY0x2aEE#gid=9


I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post with the name of a CO in it, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Also I would like to request everyone to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*Regarding your query:-* As per the current trend, people who have applied during late July and August are getting CO allocated since the past two weeks. So don't worry, you will probably be getting a call or an email from AHC very soon regarding CO allocation. I recently got CO alloted to my file after 191 days since Date of Lodgement (DOL).
It has been taking about 20-27 weeks since DOL for CO allotment. 
It has been taking ridiculously long to get a CO lately. Everytime I called AHC they told me that the "Standard Processing Time Frame is 12 months, so please wait". You can definitely give AHC a call and check the current processing status of your file. 
Besides this there is nothing you can do but to wait for your file to end up on a CO's desk who will eventually give you a call. 
Just keep praying ray:ray:ray:ray: this is the only way how you can get through this tough time. Good Luck! Hope this helps and please feel free to ask if you have more questions.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Dear Amaanisingh,
> 
> How are you? You must be very busy packing for tomorrow and also must be very excited  Finally the day has come, I'm so happy and excited for you.
> I wanted to thank you once again for all your support when I was feeling low and depressed.
> Just wanted to wish you and your little one luck, a fun and safe journey for tomorrow. Hope you have a wonderful time and a great life ahead with your lovely family in Australia. You deserve it! You will be missed.
> God Bless You! Take Care.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky




Hey becky dear..

Thank you so much for your wishes and blessings..
Yes all packing done ...too excited rite now...
And i read about your co allocation...so sooooooo happy for you...finally you are thru half of the thing....and i told you...you will definately celebrate your 1st wedding anniversary together...
Soo be ready ...its just about to come..
God blesss you all for all the care and love you all gave unconditionally...
I ll b on d forum on n off...till my frenz go thru this...

I ll misss you all..
Hope to c u all or some in our land of dreams..AUSTRALIA...

GOOD LUCK 
STAY BLESSED..

AUSTRALIA... Here we come.....!!!!


----------



## harsingh

Can somebody tell which agent is the best in Jalandhar area for tourist visa application? I am not sure where to go.


----------



## soniyo o soniyo

Hello Everyone,
Can you point out any particular post regarding information about Provisional spouse visa as I couldnt find any specific.!!
I am engaged and I intend to get married in Dec 2014


----------



## Becky26

soniyo o soniyo said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Can you point out any particular post regarding information about Provisional spouse visa as I couldnt find any specific.!!
> I am engaged and I intend to get married in Dec 2014


Hey there,

Below is the link to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection Australia that contains all the relavant information regarding Partner (309/100) Visa:-
Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

Hope this helps.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## soniyo o soniyo

Hey Becky,

Thank you for the link. I am aware of the same. I was looking for the processing time for the provisional spouse visa . I did look up the excel spreadsheet posted here , but not sure if it applies for the provisional visa as well.


----------



## Becky26

soniyo o soniyo said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Thank you for the link. I am aware of the same. I was looking for the processing time for the provisional spouse visa . I did look up the excel spreadsheet posted here , but not sure if it applies for the provisional visa as well.



Most of the applicants on the SS you viewed earlier are for Partner (Provisiona 309) Visa. If you scroll the SS towards the right hand side all the applicants who have applied for either Partner (Permanent 100) Visa or Prospecive Marriage (300) Visa, have it specified in Additional Comments (if you take a closer look).
SS that we use is the complete and the most updated set of information.

When you look up "current processing time Australian High Commission-New Delhi" Google the following link will be displayed:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List- Ist Week of February*

Dear members of this thread,

We welcome February, the month of Love with new hope and wishes that it will re-unite many of us with our partners for the rest of our lives. Hoping that AHC will break all records and issue ridiculous number of visas to all who are and have been wating for a very long time.

Hopefully there will be more CO allocations this week and many more visa grants. Here is an updated Prediction List for the first week of February 2014.

*SS USER--------------DAYS IN QUEUE----------TOTAL DAYS
*Np----------------------------89------------------------------231
Farah Tabassum--------------72----------------------------241
Ardee---------------------------71----------------------------214
NKK------------------------------66---------------------------314
Saras712-----------------------65---------------------------214
Sneha.Chavan-----------------65---------------------------205
vicky_er1985-------------------59---------------------------268
sis_bhav------------------------59---------------------------219
raj--------------------------------54--------------------------240
Jap-------------------------------54--------------------------195
nirmalabhi2611----------------45-----------------------------222
KP--------------------------------31--------------------------196
Getmevisa----------------------24--------------------------216
nijanaryal-----------------------13--------------------------269
Roshana----------------------Unknown-------------------265


Good Luck to everyone. And don't forget to pray ray:ray:ray:ray: Cause GOD is the only one who can give us peace and patience during this difficult time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandxb

Hi Becky ..

Thanks for ur reply & nice words.I should have mentioned the
Luggage issue bit more clearer.. Normally it's 30 kg in Economy & business class
Get 10 kg more..but if u are a first timer we can claim
40 kg regardless of the class.Some Airlines offer more allowances 
Depends on season & flight size they operate.. I have been Hereford 6 years & got
Extra luggage allowances few time on off peak seasons.

I'm sure ur long wait will b over soon.. 191 days is too long .its not fair someone gets visa allotted when others still begging to get CO allotted.
as you mentioned, let's wait & pray AHC to pick up the pace..nothing happens without HIS plan & wish..

Anyways good thing is unlike visit or. 457 visa 300/10 is permanent & can avail most of the benefits which a Permanent resident gets , especially Medicare & right to work without any limitations.. So this little wait will b fruitful in coming months

Thanks 
Sandxb


----------



## harsingh

Hello Becky,
Congratulations on getting CO.
I forgot to congratulate you earlier..May your wait gets over soon.


----------



## Becky26

harsingh said:


> Hello Becky,
> Congratulations on getting CO.
> I forgot to congratulate you earlier..May your wait gets over soon.



Hey harsingh,

Thanks for your wishes, I'm praying for the same 
Good Luck to you too.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Hi everyone
I would like to know did anyone got co early September and later August applicants? If yes pls reply me highly appreciated your response..and also willing to know if anyone requested to personal interview by AHC ...thx
regards
sweet83


----------



## HH8570

Hi Sweet 83
M early august applicant .My date of file lodgement is 7th August 2013. Rather I hav not been allocated CO till date. It ll take some tym for later august n early sep applicants. Rest depends on luck also. Hope we all will hav Co soon though Vis is bit far.


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hi everyone
> I would like to know did anyone got co early September and later August applicants? If yes pls reply me highly appreciated your response..and also willing to know if anyone requested to personal interview by AHC ...thx
> regards
> sweet83





HH8570 said:


> Hi Sweet 83
> M early august applicant .My date of file lodgement is 7th August 2013. Rather I hav not been allocated CO till date. It ll take some tym for later august n early sep applicants. Rest depends on luck also. Hope we all will hav Co soon though Vis is bit far.



Don't worry guys, now we know that AHC has started following a different processing method. So you guys might have to wait another couple of weeks to get CO. There are still 2 more applicants from late July who are waiting for CO allocation. Hopefully we will soon get some good news from them.

Only 2 applicants from (early) August out of 8 who have been allocated a CO. 
So yeah!
Just keep an eye on your inbox and answer your phone when it rings. Because apparently my CO called me and couldnt get through to me. She has told me that she will call me this week. Four working days left, hopefully she will call. Otherwise more delay awaits me 

Good Luck, keep praying! And keep us posted 
Waiting for your good news.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

HH8570 said:


> Hi Sweet 83
> M early august applicant .My date of file lodgement is 7th August 2013. Rather I hav not been allocated CO till date. It ll take some tym for later august n early sep applicants. Rest depends on luck also. Hope we all will hav Co soon though Vis is bit far.


Hi hh8570
true but it's really frustrating..my husband is here in india this is his fourth trip to india within a year he is going back on 15 feb I don't know how long we suffering this...I really don't understand the current trend why they pull us ??? I see few of july applicants got there visa ...yes is it true luck is only factor in our cases..yep visa is too far in current situation I guess april  Thank you so much for your prompt response
Regards sweet83


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Don't worry guys, now we know that AHC has started following a different processing method. So you guys might have to wait another couple of weeks to get CO. There are still 2 more applicants from late July who are waiting for CO allocation. Hopefully we will soon get some good news from them.
> 
> Only 2 applicants from (early) August out of 8 who have been allocated a CO.
> So yeah!
> Just keep an eye on your inbox and answer your phone when it rings. Because apparently my CO called me and couldnt get through to me. She has told me that she will call me this week. Four working days left, hopefully she will call. Otherwise more delay awaits me
> 
> Good Luck, keep praying! And keep us posted
> Waiting for your good news.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
I am depressed dear see on 6 feb onwards my 21 week starts they should follow wht they said in there website current guidelines. .totally hopeless and you know lot's of people get there visa who applied in july they are not our forum member...I talked to my agent he suggest to wait and assured me that I get my visa in april anyhow and also told me current time is 7 month when I said 8 to 11 month current time frame. ..god knows what is in my future. ..and also when I ask about form 888 he told me not important in my case bcos I never been in australia befoure...looks like my future is not in my hand.
Regards
sweet83


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Don't worry guys, now we know that AHC has started following a different processing method. So you guys might have to wait another couple of weeks to get CO. There are still 2 more applicants from late July who are waiting for CO allocation. Hopefully we will soon get some good news from them.
> 
> Only 2 applicants from (early) August out of 8 who have been allocated a CO.
> So yeah!
> Just keep an eye on your inbox and answer your phone when it rings. Because apparently my CO called me and couldnt get through to me. She has told me that she will call me this week. Four working days left, hopefully she will call. Otherwise more delay awaits me
> 
> Good Luck, keep praying! And keep us posted
> Waiting for your good news.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



hey becky, 
hwz u? Thanx for alwaiz being so nice n showing concern for each n every member on dis forum . Though none of us are known to each other but we r going through same hardcore time of life by being away from our partners. hey AHC , " pls , hav mercy on us"


----------



## HH8570

hey sweet 83, 
Really its damn frustrating. Just think , wats my situation. 26th week is going to b over on 7th just like becky. My marriage anniversary in march n i was expecting to get d visa before dat but doesn't seem lyk . . . .:--(. Good luck , dear.


----------



## ani25588

:fingerscrossed:


sweet83 said:


> Hey anisha
> Your welcome dear when you done your medical pls share your experience with me lolzz
> Regards
> sweet83


Hi sweet83

I had done my medical today at sadhu vasvani medical centre 

As u had told the doctor was as rude as she could get!! lol.. I felt like a 10 year old getting scolding at every step I took !! haha.. waiting- 1.5 hrs but the process took only 20-25 min ...

Now my pcc, forms, docs and medicals are done.. as asked... everything from my side. kindly update it in the ss 

And good luck on your application.. :fingerscrossed: 

Regards

Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> I am depressed dear see on 6 feb onwards my 21 week starts they should follow wht they said in there website current guidelines. .totally hopeless and you know lot's of people get there visa who applied in july they are not our forum member...I talked to my agent he suggest to wait and assured me that I get my visa in april anyhow and also told me current time is 7 month when I said 8 to 11 month current time frame. ..god knows what is in my future. ..and also when I ask about form 888 he told me not important in my case bcos I never been in australia befoure...looks like my future is not in my hand.
> Regards
> sweet83




Hey sweet!!

Oh! I completely understant your state of mind. Just hold on for another few weeks and you will have a CO. I know how hopeless this time can make someone feel. This is by far the worst situation a couple can go through, at least in my opinion. I'm sure there are many otherw who will agree with me.

All I can say to you is just have faith in GOD and keep praying. Try and not think about it. 
Hope this helps 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> hey becky,
> hwz u? Thanx for alwaiz being so nice n showing concern for each n every member on dis forum . Though none of us are known to each other but we r going through same hardcore time of life by being away from our partners. hey AHC , " pls , hav mercy on us"



Hey HH8570,

I'm good  Thanks for asking. Hope you are well.
As I said to sweet, I'm gonna say the same thing to you as well. Have faith and patience. 
A real life example is: when someone gets sick and is in the hospital, even the best doctors when they can't fix the patient, the only thing the doctors say to the patient's family is to pray to the Almighty. Because miracles happen. 

*He is the Ultimate Power!! Just keep praying.* When the day comes that GOD has decided for you and your partner to re-unite, no one has the power to change that or stop you because GOD will be with you.

One more thing, GOD never lets bad things happen to his people.
So keep praying! That's what I do. The only reason why I am able to get through this time is I pray twice a day. If you really want something , God sees how much effort you are putting in to asking him for that particular thing. 

Have Faith! It'll happen very soon.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> hey sweet 83,
> Really its damn frustrating. Just think , wats my situation. 26th week is going to b over on 7th just like becky. My marriage anniversary in march n i was expecting to get d visa before dat but doesn't seem lyk . . . .:--(. Good luck , dear.




My 1st wedding anniversary is on March 8, don't know what's going to happen.
Good Luck to you and me

Becky


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hi sweet83
> 
> I had done my medical today at sadhu vasvani medical centre
> 
> As u had told the doctor was as rude as she could get!! lol.. I felt like a 10 year old getting scolding at every step I took !! haha.. waiting- 1.5 hrs but the process took only 20-25 min ...
> 
> Now my pcc, forms, docs and medicals are done.. as asked... everything from my side. kindly update it in the ss
> 
> And good luck on your application.. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ani25588



Hey ani255588,

How are you? I got my first medicals done at sadhu vasvani medical centre when I applied for my Student (573) Visa back in 2008. I had a time limit to submit the medicals. And I couldn't get appointment anywhere else so I had to go to Sadhu Vasvani. I remember the doctor who you described in your post. She seemed like she had a fight with her husband or kids at home...hahaha
She was very rude like I was asking her to do my medicals for free....LOL

So this time I booked the medicals at Max Medcentre, New Delhi. They gave me an appointment for the next day . The centre was very clean, very organised, very professional and the doctors were very polite. 
The guy who answered the phone when I called to book an appointment booked me in for the 1st appointment at 9:00AM. Total time took for everything was 2 hours.

Hope your medicals clear very soon. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey ani255588,
> 
> How are you? I got my first medicals done at sadhu vasvani medical centre when I applied for my Student (573) Visa back in 2008. I had a time limit to submit the medicals. And I couldn't get appointment anywhere else so I had to go to Sadhu Vasvani. I remember the doctor who you described in your post. She seemed like she had a fight with her husband or kids at home...hahaha
> She was very rude like I was asking her to do my medicals for free....LOL
> 
> So this time I booked the medicals at Max Medcentre, New Delhi. They gave me an appointment for the next day . The centre was very clean, very organised, very professional and the doctors were very polite.
> The guy who answered the phone when I called to book an appointment booked me in for the 1st appointment at 9:00AM. Total time took for everything was 2 hours.
> 
> Hope your medicals clear very soon. Good Luck!
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky 

Thanks for sharing your experience 

I just hope everything goes well now considering all my docs are submitted..

the real wait starts now for the CO.. 

Good luck 

Regards

Ani25588


----------



## sweet83

ani25588 said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hi sweet83
> 
> I had done my medical today at sadhu vasvani medical centre
> 
> As u had told the doctor was as rude as she could get!! lol.. I felt like a 10 year old getting scolding at every step I took !! haha.. waiting- 1.5 hrs but the process took only 20-25 min ...
> 
> Now my pcc, forms, docs and medicals are done.. as asked... everything from my side. kindly update it in the ss
> 
> And good luck on your application.. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ani25588


Hi ani25588
Omg really you done a good job  I hope everything gonna be in perfect track she would not ask you more about history and all...funny thing is this she did medical like Canadian standard which is not required for Australian 309 visa...why u waiting for 1.5 hour?...yes becky update your details in ss..gud luck to you too
Regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

HH8570 said:


> hey sweet 83,
> Really its damn frustrating. Just think , wats my situation. 26th week is going to b over on 7th just like becky. My marriage anniversary in march n i was expecting to get d visa before dat but doesn't seem lyk . . . .:--(. Good luck , dear.


Hey hh8570
don't loose your hope ...I wish for you to be with your spouse before your anniversary. .miracles happens in this world only and I am sure you will get wht you want..
Best of luck
regards
sweet83


----------



## mithi1988

harsingh said:


> Can somebody tell which agent is the best in Jalandhar area for tourist visa application? I am not sure where to go.


hiya harsingh..

i am from same side i recommend you to go oceanic is at ladowali road puda complex near danik bhaskar office...i also loged my file from there.....so are really professional .....as i felt....

may be i am late.....go once there..

regards,
mithi


----------



## harsingh

mithi1988 said:


> hiya harsingh..
> 
> i am from same side i recommend you to go oceanic is at ladowali road puda complex near danik bhaskar office...i also loged my file from there.....so are really professional .....as i felt....
> 
> may be i am late.....go once there..
> 
> regards,
> mithi


Dear Mithi,
Can I ask you how much approx they charge? 
Many Thanks for your reply


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Hey HH8570,
> 
> I'm good  Thanks for asking. Hope you are well.
> As I said to sweet, I'm gonna say the same thing to you as well. Have faith and patience.
> A real life example is: when someone gets sick and is in the hospital, even the best doctors when they can't fix the patient, the only thing the doctors say to the patient's family is to pray to the Almighty. Because miracles happen.
> 
> *He is the Ultimate Power!! Just keep praying.* When the day comes that GOD has decided for you and your partner to re-unite, no one has the power to change that or stop you because GOD will be with you.
> 
> One more thing, GOD never lets bad things happen to his people.
> So keep praying! That's what I do. The only reason why I am able to get through this time is I pray twice a day. If you really want something , God sees how much effort you are putting in to asking him for that particular thing.
> 
> Have Faith! It'll happen very soon.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hey becky,
Thanx Dear for inspirational post. U r right. Everthing is in hands of God. He ll listen to our prayers. Even my hubby n I daily pray to God.My first wedding anniversary is on 17th march. Hope , v ll b wid our better- halves before our special day of our life. .


----------



## HH8570

sweet83 said:


> Hey hh8570
> don't loose your hope ...I wish for you to be with your spouse before your anniversary. .miracles happens in this world only and I am sure you will get wht you want..
> Best of luck
> regards
> sweet83


hi Sweet83
Thanx a lot, dear. I would like to say something to u. Enjoy d rest of d days in hubby's campany to d fullest till he is in india. After his departure to Aus , pay heed to Visa. Good luck . Takecare dear


----------



## samhaq85

Hi Seniors plz help, it's nearly coming to 6 months since I applied partner visa 309
And so far no response from AHC. I want to know if I apply for visit visa which usually
Valid for 3 months, can I extent this visa(visit) from Australia? And also can my partner enrol 
In Medicare on the basis that we have already applied for partner visa?


----------



## sis_bhav

hey freinds,
Its been around 60days for my file to be in que.Please could you suggest uf it is ok to contact either AHC or case officer to check progress of file.
many thanks for your suggestion


----------



## sweet83

sis_bhav said:


> hey freinds,
> Its been around 60days for my file to be in que.Please could you suggest uf it is ok to contact either AHC or case officer to check progress of file.
> many thanks for your suggestion


Hi sis_bhav
I do understand that what you think right now. But in my view u should wait ..they usually frame 3 months time period. ..so if you call them you only disappointed by system generated answers. ..but you don't worry god is here uyou will definitely get positive result soon best of luck.
Regards
sweet83


----------



## mithi1988

harsingh said:


> Dear Mithi,
> Can I ask you how much approx they charge?
> Many Thanks for your reply


hiya ,

altogether 16000 rs
their fee 7000
vfs fee 601
ahc fee 7000

reagrds,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

*Visitor Visa and Medicare*



samhaq85 said:


> Hi Seniors plz help, it's nearly coming to 6 months since I applied partner visa 309
> And so far no response from AHC. I want to know if I apply for visit visa which usually
> Valid for 3 months, can I extent this visa(visit) from Australia? And also can my partner enrol
> In Medicare on the basis that we have already applied for partner visa?


Hey samhaq85,

Unforunately it has been taking a long time to get a CO or as a matter of fact to get any information about our application files. It took me over 27 weeks (over 6 months) to get a CO. So I'd suggest that you should wait a few more days and then call AHC. Don't worry there are many others who are in the same shoes as you. Trust me, I was too last week. You should have a look at the SS for current CO allocationn trend. Click the following link to view the SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

_- I want to know if I apply for visit visa which usually Valid for 3 months, can I extent this visa(visit) from Australia?_
Ans- You can apply for a Visitor Visa for your partner, but unfortunately you cannot extend their stay while they are in Australia because of the "Condition 8534- No Further Stay". 
If condition 8503 has been imposed on your visa, it means you cannot apply for another visa (other than a protection visa or a temporary visa of a specified kind) to extend your stay while you are in Australia. Once you depart Australia condition 8503 will not prevent you from applying for other visas.
Have a read of the following link if you'd like:-
Fact Sheet 52bâ€”Waiving Visa Condition 8503: 'No Further Stay'

_Because India is a High Risk county, all visitor visas have the condition 8534 on them. _
Your partner can definitely apply for the Visitor Visa again as soon as they depart Australia.


_-And also can my partner enrol In Medicare on the basis that we have already applied for partner visa?_
Ans- I have attached the link to "Medicare enrollment Form" below:- 
http://www.humanservices.gov.au/spw/customer/forms/resources/3101-1306en.pdf
Please read it because if you are going to apply for medicare for your partner you are going to need to fill the above form.
_Long Story Short:- If your partner has applied for a 309/100 (Partner Offshore Visa) or a 820/801 (Partner Onshore Visa) and you are either an Australian Citizen, or PR and your partner is IN AUSTRALIA on any other visa, you are allowed/eligible to apply for medicare._

If you are having trouble with ignorant people at the Medicare counter, make sure you print out their own form and show it to them.
_Make sure you take carry the "Acknowledgement Letter" from your partner's Partner (309/100) Visa application, your Marriage Certificate (to show your partner's relationship to you), their current valid Passport, their valid Visitor Visa Letter and Bank Details where Medicare will be putting in your claims._
Hope this helps.

Good Luck, feel free to ask for any more questions you may have. Please do keep us posted. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## burning_ice

Hello Everyone 

I am new to this thread. I am a PR holder and recently got married. Now need to move my wife to Australia. What I have read is that I have to apply her 309 since she is outside australia. Pls let me know how much time will this take. 

She is a doctor and will she be able to apply for AMC under this visa. Hope for some quick reponse.


----------



## Becky26

burning_ice said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am new to this thread. I am a PR holder and recently got married. Now need to move my wife to Australia. What I have read is that I have to apply her 309 since she is outside australia. Pls let me know how much time will this take.
> 
> She is a doctor and will she be able to apply for AMC under this visa. Hope for some quick reponse.



Hey burning_ice,

This thread is for applicants who have applied to or are going to apply for 309/100 visa to the Australian High Commission, New Delhi.

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

*No good news so far??*

Hey guys, do we have no good news so far in the week?? Any CO allocation or approval??:confused2: Dont find any post by saras also.


----------



## sweet83

Justdeeps said:


> Hey guys, do we have no good news so far in the week?? Any CO allocation or approval??:confused2: Dont find any post by saras also.


Hi justdeeps
I am also disappointed with it..since January forum wether is dry dry and dry. 
AHC please speed up your process. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Amaanisingh

Finally our life's puzzle got its final fit
In australia,. At our homr.. Lovin every micro bit of it...
Thankk u all 

God bless all


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Hey guys, do we have no good news so far in the week?? Any CO allocation or approval??:confused2: Dont find any post by saras also.




Nothing from my side either 
No phone call or email so far. Hoping to get a call from my CO this week as she said she would call. So the file moves forward quickly. If things are gonna go at this speed, I won't be surprised if AHC takes 12 months. 
AHC works for 2 or 3 days and then relaxes for the rest of the week......lazy bunch of people!!! 
Arghhhhh so annoyed!!!! :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :smash::smash::smash::smash: 

Good Luck to you all. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Finally our life's puzzle got its final fit
> In australia,. At our homr.. Lovin every micro bit of it...
> Thankk u all
> 
> God bless all




Good to hear from you and know that you are finally home! Stay happy always. Very happy for you  Have a great life in the land of opportunities
God Bless You!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Swapav

Hello
I have applied for partner visa in mid November. Haven't got my CO assigned yet. Done with my medicals. 
I was planning to go to Aus on tourist visa in March 2nd week. I wanted to know if I can get my police verification done in Australia. It's been more than 2 months I haven't heard from AHC. 
If I can't get get my police verification done there can I get it done in India before getting there letter?
Hope to get some gud advice soon. Thanks a lot.Cheers


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Swapav said:


> Hello
> I have applied for partner visa in mid November. Haven't got my CO assigned yet. Done with my medicals.
> I was planning to go to Aus on tourist visa in March 2nd week. I wanted to know if I can get my police verification done in Australia. It's been more than 2 months I haven't heard from AHC.
> If I can't get get my police verification done there can I get it done in India before getting there letter?
> Hope to get some gud advice soon. Thanks a lot.Cheers




Hey Swapav,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*Regarding your queries:-
CASE OFFICER ALLOTMENT:- * As per the current trend, people who have applied during late July and August are getting CO allocated since the past two weeks. _It has been taking about 20-27 weeks since Date Of Lodgement (DOL) for CO allotment. _
It has been taking ridiculously long to get a CO lately. I got a CO assigned in 191 since DOL. Everytime I called AHC they told me that the "Standard Processing Time Frame is 12 months, so please wait". You can definitely give AHC a call and check the current processing status of your file. 

*POLICE CLEARENCE CERTIFICATE:-* The Poilce Clearence Certificate (PCC) must be applied for at the Regional Passport office from where your Passport was issued. So if the Passport was issued in India, you cannot get a PCC in Australia. And if the Indian High Commission, Canberra issued the Passport, then you can only apply for a PPC from the Indian High Commission, Canberra, Australia. 

Besides this there is nothing you can do but to wait for your file to end up on a CO's desk who will eventually give you a call. 
Just keep praying ray:ray:ray:ray: this is the only way how you can get through this tough time. Good Luck! Hope this helps and please feel free to ask if you have more questions.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Swapav

Thanks a lot Becky
I have added my details. I know the wait is long so I was planning to go there on a visited visa. Now I am stuck here till I get my pcc done. Do you have any idea when will the pcc is asked for after lodgement of application? Is it asked after assigning of CO or before that. 
Can I get it done before they ask for it?
Hope you get your visa soon.


----------



## sweet83

Amaanisingh said:


> Finally our life's puzzle got its final fit
> In australia,. At our homr.. Lovin every micro bit of it...
> Thankk u all
> 
> God bless all


Hey amaani
How was the trip? Have a nice stay there. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

Swapav said:


> Thanks a lot Becky
> I have added my details. I know the wait is long so I was planning to go there on a visited visa. Now I am stuck here till I get my pcc done. Do you have any idea when will the pcc is asked for after lodgement of application? Is it asked after assigning of CO or before that.
> Can I get it done before they ask for it?
> Hope you get your visa soon.


Hey!

Thank you for filling in your details. I have added them in the SS.
You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Usually applicants are getting asked for Medicals and PCC as soon as AHC receives the application at their office. So I think its totally upto you to; you can either wait till you get asked or you can just send them now when you get the PCC issued. 

_Just keep in mind that the more the CO has to wait for your additional documents to arrive, the more time he/she will take to forward your file for final decision and you will have to wait longer for the SCO to grant you the visa.
If you have a decision ready file waiting for a CO, whenever the CO does get alloted they don't have to ask for any other additional documents in order to process you file._

And yes, I think you can definitely get your PCC before your CO asks for your PCC _(Seniors please advice)!_
Good Luck and keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

sweet83 said:


> Hi ani25588
> Omg really you done a good job  I hope everything gonna be in perfect track she would not ask you more about history and all...funny thing is this she did medical like Canadian standard which is not required for Australian 309 visa...why u waiting for 1.5 hour?...yes becky update your details in ss..gud luck to you too
> Regards
> sweet83


Hi sweet83

That lady is scary!! lol.. well I had to wait because she was late  I came at 10 30am.. and I got to meet her at 12! rest was done by 12 25! 

However I was cool because it went easy.. no drama!

Regards,
ani25588


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Thank you for filling in your details. I have added them in the SS.
> You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> Usually applicants are getting asked for Medicals and PCC as soon as AHC receives the application at their office. So I think its totally upto you to; you can either wait till you get asked or you can just send them now when you get the PCC issued.
> 
> _Just keep in mind that the more the CO has to wait for your additional documents to arrive, the more time he/she will take to forward your file for final decision and you will have to wait longer for the SCO to grant you the visa.
> If you have a decision ready file waiting for a CO, whenever the CO does get alloted they don't have to ask for any other additional documents in order to process you file._
> 
> And yes, I think you can definitely get your PCC before your CO asks for your PCC _(Seniors please advice)!_
> Good Luck and keep us posted.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi,

Pcc is a fairly easy task.

1. apply online at the passport Kendra site. and book an appointment. Rs.500 charge better to pay online if possible then and there.
2. you will get an appointment date of a gap of around 15 days from the date of application.
3. Take original passport, self attested Xerox of passport.
4. an important tip for filling the form- if you quote yourself married in the form then they will want that change in your passport(husband's name). if you don't have your husband's name in the passport, better to quote yourself as unmarried. because in the pcc no marital status is written. in my case the lady was nice n she herself put unmarried for no further complication.
5. Take other docs like date of birth proof, identity proof etc just in case they require 
6. a printout of the online application you submitted(must).

7. go on the date of appointed.. be on time.. if everything is cool, you will get pcc the same day itself(will take around 2 hrs).

Hope this helps..

Fill the application today itself if you are in a hurry!!! and yes its better to do this before the co asks. send it to ahc once you receive it.

Regards

ani25588


----------



## sweet83

ani25588 said:


> Hi sweet83
> 
> That lady is scary!! lol.. well I had to wait because she was late  I came at 10 30am.. and I got to meet her at 12! rest was done by 12 25!
> 
> However I was cool because it went easy.. no drama!
> 
> Regards,
> ani25588


Hey ani25588
woooooo horrible she is...yaa that's why I suggest you to go there otherwise doctors puzzled lot..anyways at the end everything is in our favour cheers
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pcc is a fairly easy task.
> 
> 1. apply online at the passport Kendra site. and book an appointment. Rs.500 charge better to pay online if possible then and there.
> 2. you will get an appointment date of a gap of around 15 days from the date of application.
> 3. Take original passport, self attested Xerox of passport.
> 4. an important tip for filling the form- if you quote yourself married in the form then they will want that change in your passport(husband's name). if you don't have your husband's name in the passport, better to quote yourself as unmarried. because in the pcc no marital status is written. in my case the lady was nice n she herself put unmarried for no further complication.
> 5. Take other docs like date of birth proof, identity proof etc just in case they require
> 6. a printout of the online application you submitted(must).
> 
> 7. go on the date of appointed.. be on time.. if everything is cool, you will get pcc the same day itself(will take around 2 hrs).
> 
> Hope this helps..
> 
> Fill the application today itself if you are in a hurry!!! and yes its better to do this before the co asks. send it to ahc once you receive it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ani25588


Great explaination! Thanks Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

Bittu said:


> Hey backy.....
> Thnx for ur rply dear..... U r sach an angel...
> Feeling very depresse today....cz m feeling
> Very alon... Me n my husband not able to live
> Together..... Just coz of this delay.... Even
> We didn't celebrate any festival after marriage ....
> Now this month is my bday n next month his...
> N after that 1st anniversary ������������...
> It's very hard to wait without any direction...
> Feeling very low....��������



Hey Bittu,

I'm glad I could help and thank you for your kind words 
I know what you are going through. We celebrate our 1st wedding anniversary in 30 days. Celebrated our Christmas and New Year alone, on Skype; me sobbing thinking about when will we be able to meet again and live a normal stress-free life again.
Life is at it's lowest point right now. So alone, lost and without motivation. 

It's been 3 months today since my husband went back to Australia. Don't know how much longer its going to be. Praying for a miracle in my life ray:ray:ray:ray:

Good Luck, hope you get your visa soon  don't worry, it'll come.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Swapav

Thanks Ani
I owe you one.. I am glad I am meeting such helpful people here. My MARA agent is useless. I asked him the same ques but he dint know anythin. 
I request you all to please confirm to me if I can get the PCC done before they ask for and there won't be problem later when they ask for it and I will send this one. I hope they won't ask me to get a new done again.
I am planning to go on a tourist visa next month. Why don't you all go and stay with ur husband on tourist visa till you get your CO or they ask you to leave. At least you can spend time with each other.
I pray that all of you lovers get your visa soon and enjoy a great married life.
Have a nice day


----------



## Justdeeps

I know!  I am hoping atleast few of us have some movement in their cases this week!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



sweet83 said:


> Hi justdeeps
> I am also disappointed with it..since January forum wether is dry dry and dry.
> AHC please speed up your process.
> Regards
> sweet83


----------



## Justdeeps

No movement on my side either..

AHC is sure a big bunch of lazy people..dont understand why is it so hard to speed up things..hoping fr some good news in the forum soon!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Deepthi



Becky26 said:


> Nothing from my side either
> No phone call or email so far. Hoping to get a call from my CO this week as she said she would call. So the file moves forward quickly. If things are gonna go at this speed, I won't be surprised if AHC takes 12 months.
> AHC works for 2 or 3 days and then relaxes for the rest of the week......lazy bunch of people!!!
> Arghhhhh so annoyed!!!! :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :smash::smash::smash::smash:
> 
> Good Luck to you all.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## detonator1961

Justdeeps said:


> I know!  I am hoping atleast few of us have some movement in their cases this week!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hey Justdeeps,

We both have the same CO as per the SS. He was on leave till today and should be in office today. Can you please let me know after he acknowledges that he has recieved your picutures that you sent last week. 

I also sent him an email so just wanna know how good he is with replying to his emails.


----------



## detonator1961

Swapav said:


> Thanks Ani
> I owe you one.. I am glad I am meeting such helpful people here. My MARA agent is useless. I asked him the same ques but he dint know anythin.
> I request you all to please confirm to me if I can get the PCC done before they ask for and there won't be problem later when they ask for it and I will send this one. I hope they won't ask me to get a new done again.
> I am planning to go on a tourist visa next month. Why don't you all go and stay with ur husband on tourist visa till you get your CO or they ask you to leave. At least you can spend time with each other.
> I pray that all of you lovers get your visa soon and enjoy a great married life.
> Have a nice day


There is no problem in getting PCC done now and sending them when they ask for it. I also got the PCC before even applying the visa to minimize the delay during processing.

The only time they can ask you to get a new one is if your first one expires before taking the final decision of visa grant. In that case you will have to get a new one.

But you should be fine as it has been 2 months since you applied and you would have the visa before you PCC expires. Note PCC is valid for 1 year. So get the PCC now and apply for tourist visa, spend your time in OZ and send the PCC after you get a CO


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

Becky26 said:


> My 1st wedding anniversary is on March 8, don't know what's going to happen.
> Good Luck to you and me
> 
> Becky


HELLO GUYS,
AHC SUCKS BIG TIME.....
CO CODE NO 16 IS THE REALLY HEARTLESS....
We have lodge Our application for partner visa subclass 309 on 25th June 2013
9TH FEB IS MY BABYS BIRTHDAY WHICH I WAS PRETTY SURE I WOULD BE ABLE TO CELEBRATE IT HERE WITH ME DOWNUNDER, BUT THIS CO CODE 16 IS HEART LESS....
SHE DID NOT CONSIDER ANYTHING.
BECAUSE OF THAT I HAVE TO FLY TO MUMBAI FOR HER BIRTHDAY WHICH I CANNOT DREAM TO MISS.....
I GUESS I AM THE MOST [email protected]#%D UP CASE. WHERE THERE IS NO EMOTION SHOWN TOWARDS MY APPLICATION...

BEAT MY SITUATION GUYS.....!

LOVE U ALL. AND STOP THINKING ABOUT IT. 
AHC IS USELESS......
ITS DESTINY FINALLY... KARMA IS A BI#%H


CHEERS
S.MORE


----------



## Justdeeps

Oh is it. Ok sure. I will let you know. Thanks!

Cheers,
Deepthi



detonator1961 said:


> Hey Justdeeps,
> 
> We both have the same CO as per the SS. He was on leave till today and should be in office today. Can you please let me know after he acknowledges that he has recieved your picutures that you sent last week.
> 
> I also sent him an email so just wanna know how good he is with replying to his emails.


----------



## Becky26

nirmalabhi2611 said:


> HELLO GUYS,
> AHC SUCKS BIG TIME.....
> CO CODE NO 16 IS THE REALLY HEARTLESS....
> We have lodge Our application for partner visa subclass 309 on 25th June 2013
> 9TH FEB IS MY BABYS BIRTHDAY WHICH I WAS PRETTY SURE I WOULD BE ABLE TO CELEBRATE IT HERE WITH ME DOWNUNDER, BUT THIS CO CODE 16 IS HEART LESS....
> SHE DID NOT CONSIDER ANYTHING.
> BECAUSE OF THAT I HAVE TO FLY TO MUMBAI FOR HER BIRTHDAY WHICH I CANNOT DREAM TO MISS.....
> I GUESS I AM THE MOST [email protected]#%D UP CASE. WHERE THERE IS NO EMOTION SHOWN TOWARDS MY APPLICATION...
> 
> BEAT MY SITUATION GUYS.....!
> 
> LOVE U ALL. AND STOP THINKING ABOUT IT.
> AHC IS USELESS......
> ITS DESTINY FINALLY... KARMA IS A BI#%H
> 
> 
> CHEERS
> S.MORE



_*OH GREAT!!!! We have the same CO :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
FML!!!!!!! *_

Good luck to you. I hope your partner gets her visa ASAP. Don't know if this is going to make you feel any better but your partner's visa should'nt be taking any longer than another 30-35 days max as per current SS trend, visa grant between 70-80 days of DOQ and it has already been 48 days since DOQ for you.

Have faith and keep praying. At the end of the day, this struggle is worth it!! Getting to spend the rest of our lives with the one we love.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

hey friends
hwz u all? Exactly on d completion of 26th week , jst got a call from CO. feeling gr8 to hav a CO for my file. . . She confirmed my date of birth n said that she ll mail me soon for additional documents if there ll b need. Thankful to God n all my forum frnds who r each others strenght nmotivation . Good luck to all of u. .


----------



## samhaq85

Hi Becky, firstly would like to apologise to U as I couldn't able to say U a big
Thank You for providing valuable info abt visit visa and Medicare.
Just a quick one, I have a friend whose partner is here in Aus on visit visa
Subclass 600, on the grant letter of visa it states two conditions i.e. 8101 & 8201.
They asked the immigration dept here and they said, they can apply for
Visa extension and advised that before the expiry of 3 months period you 
Apply for extension.

I have gone through the visa grant letter and I did not find condition 8234. 
Could you plz help me out whether one can apply for extension or not.

Thanks in advance.

Regards

Samhaq85


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> hey friends
> hwz u all? Exactly on d completion of 26th week , jst got a call from CO. feeling gr8 to hav a CO for my file. . . She confirmed my date of birth n said that she ll mail me soon for additional documents if there ll b need. Thankful to God n all my forum frnds who r each others strenght nmotivation . Good luck to all of u. .



Yay!! Congratulations on finally getting a CO. What did I tell you, huh? 
Your prayers are finally getting answers  
Please don't forget to update the SS form so I can update your details.

Thanks and congratulations again!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

Thanx a lot becky for alwaiz being there. Can't express my feelings. I got emotional wid happiness while talking to my hubby. U r right. Really,God has started answering my prayers. Hope , we ll now get Visa soon. thanx again , dear.


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> Thanx a lot becky for alwaiz being there. Can't express my feelings. I got emotional wid happiness while talking to my hubby. U r right. Really,God has started answering my prayers. Hope , we ll now get Visa soon. thanx again , dear.


No worries dear, always happy to help 
Good Luck! It can only get better from now


----------



## Justdeeps

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Told you that you will receive the call soon!!  So early Aug guys are getting CO allocated. Hoping for more good news here!!



HH8570 said:


> hey friends
> hwz u all? Exactly on d completion of 26th week , jst got a call from CO. feeling gr8 to hav a CO for my file. . . She confirmed my date of birth n said that she ll mail me soon for additional documents if there ll b need. Thankful to God n all my forum frnds who r each others strenght nmotivation . Good luck to all of u. .


----------



## Becky26

samhaq85 said:


> Hi Becky, firstly would like to apologise to U as I couldn't able to say U a big
> Thank You for providing valuable info abt visit visa and Medicare.
> Just a quick one, I have a friend whose partner is here in Aus on visit visa
> Subclass 600, on the grant letter of visa it states two conditions i.e. 8101 & 8201.
> They asked the immigration dept here and they said, they can apply for
> Visa extension and advised that before the expiry of 3 months period you
> Apply for extension.
> 
> I have gone through the visa grant letter and I did not find condition 8234.
> Could you plz help me out whether one can apply for extension or not.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Samhaq85


Hey Samhaq85,

No need to apologize, Glad I could help  
If your partner's visa doesn't have a "No Further Stay" condition on it then you should be able to extend the visitor visa.
Just be very sure about this, and get someone to read the visitor visa grant letter for you, perhaps an Immigration lawyer or a friend who has been through this process before. Because if you somehow mis-read it and the "No Further Stay" condition happens to be on the visa, the Immigration Department will reject your application to extend the visitor visa.

Good Luck! Ask if you have more queries.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

HH8570 said:


> hey friends
> hwz u all? Exactly on d completion of 26th week , jst got a call from CO. feeling gr8 to hav a CO for my file. . . She confirmed my date of birth n said that she ll mail me soon for additional documents if there ll b need. Thankful to God n all my forum frnds who r each others strenght nmotivation . Good luck to all of u. .


Hi hh8570
congratulations on your co allocation..I wish you to be in final assessment Que . asap ....we all are here toghter for complimenting and encourage each other. ..gud luck for further steps. .god bless you. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## HH8570

Justdeeps said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Told you that you will receive the call soon!!  So early Aug guys are getting CO allocated. Hoping for more good news here!!


hey Deepthi , 
Thanx a lot . yeah , u told me not to wry as i would get call next week. Ur prediction proved to b true. Now next step is to b in queue. Hopefully , we ll b put in queue very soon . Good luck. takecare. .


----------



## HH8570

sweet83 said:


> Hi hh8570
> congratulations on your co allocation..I wish you to be in final assessment Que . asap ....we all are here toghter for complimenting and encourage each other. ..gud luck for further steps. .god bless you.
> Regards
> sweet83


hey Sweet83
Thank u vry much. So nice of u , dear. I also pray dat u also get a call from CO soon. I was not expecting call dis week as didn' t hear anything good in last two days.Now that tym is not too much far wen i ll b wid my loving hubby. Hope dis tym ll pass soon. Good luck dear. . . .


----------



## ani25588

Swapav said:


> Thanks Ani
> I owe you one.. I am glad I am meeting such helpful people here. My MARA agent is useless. I asked him the same ques but he dint know anythin.
> I request you all to please confirm to me if I can get the PCC done before they ask for and there won't be problem later when they ask for it and I will send this one. I hope they won't ask me to get a new done again.
> I am planning to go on a tourist visa next month. Why don't you all go and stay with ur husband on tourist visa till you get your CO or they ask you to leave. At least you can spend time with each other.
> I pray that all of you lovers get your visa soon and enjoy a great married life.
> Have a nice day


Hi swapav!
M glad the info helped you!

Well its cool to do it now.. Infact better.. Di it before you leave on visitor visa.. And send it to ahc through your agent or courier ir any which way.. This pcc has a validity of 1 year so nobdy will ask you to mk it again

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## Justdeeps

Yes now hopefully you, Becky and me will be in the final queue soon !!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Cheers,
Deepthi



HH8570 said:


> hey Deepthi ,
> Thanx a lot . yeah , u told me not to wry as i would get call next week. Ur prediction proved to b true. Now next step is to b in queue. Hopefully , we ll b put in queue very soon . Good luck. takecare. .


----------



## human1234

Hi everyone
Congrats who got the 'grant' & those who got CO allocated. 

I need a little knowledge .. do anyone in this forum gone to aust on family stream visitor visa. I had sent my docs to my spouse in Australia .

There is a ques in form.. that 
What is your purpose of living at your current location (india)..

N Reason for visiting aust?

I am agriculturist .. farming at my family land..
Can some plz suggest some answers for above 2 ques.. 

Human1234


----------



## human1234

Hi everyone
Congrats who got the 'grant' & those who got CO allocated. 

I need a little knowledge .. do anyone in this forum gone to aust on family stream visitor visa. I had sent my docs to my spouse in Australia .

There is a ques in form.. that 
What is your purpose of living at your current location (india)..

N Reason for visiting aust?

I am agriculturist .. farming at my family land..
Can some plz suggest some answers for above 2 ques.. 

Human1234


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Yes now hopefully you, Becky and me will be in the final queue soon !!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi




Oh dear GOD!!!! AMEN TO THAT!!! I hope so too for all of us. Keep praying guys, GOD will anwer our prayers very soon 
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Good Luck!
Becky


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> hey friends
> hwz u all? Exactly on d completion of 26th week , jst got a call from CO. feeling gr8 to hav a CO for my file. . . She confirmed my date of birth n said that she ll mail me soon for additional documents if there ll b need. Thankful to God n all my forum frnds who r each others strenght nmotivation . Good luck to all of u. .



Dear HH8570,

Please don't forget to update the SS form with the CO allocation details. Your response will be appreciated. Thanks a lot!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Swapav

Thanks Ani
I applied for PCC today but I got a date on 21 March. That's more than 1 months. Anyways will applying for tourist visa. Any idea can I get a tourist for 6 months? Can my spouse sponsor my visa or can I go without any sponsor?
Sorry for the trouble. But I am really thankful to you and everywhere here.
Take care


----------



## sandxb

*Pcc*

*hi

we appllied for PCC online in Bangalore & got date aftr 5 weeks..since we couldnt wait till that, we went straight to the passport kendra and submitted application same day & got PCC in 7 days.note sure about other cities ..what im trying to say is there are ways to get it faster if needed

Bless..
Sanxb*


----------



## akshay.shah

*Visitor visa*

Hello everyone!!

Some good news on Thursday!! We applied for my partner's visitor visa (subclass 600 ) sponsored family stream on 5th feb (literally yesterday) and today (6th feb) we received her visitor visa grant!! I so wish AHC India would start working this promptly!! lol


----------



## saras712

No news so far...hope this week we hear something good.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nkk

Hi everyone,

I got Visa grant email yesterday evening  

Thank you everyone for the great support and guidance 

Regards,
Nidhi


----------



## Justdeeps

Oh thats great news. Congrats Nidhi!! Happy for you  Can you tell me your DOL?



Nkk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got Visa grant email yesterday evening
> 
> Thank you everyone for the great support and guidance
> 
> Regards,
> Nidhi


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Dear HH8570,
> 
> Please don't forget to update the SS form with the CO allocation details. Your response will be appreciated. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky 
I tried to update d SS couple of times but it does not get. Can u do it ion my behalf or tell me on e how to do it? 
Thanx


----------



## Swapav

Thanks sandxb
It's a long wait in Pune. Goin for PCC tomorrow. Hope I get it soon. 
Can anyone please tell me if they have got there visa without PCC done. They have mentioned in the booklet that they may or may not ask for PCC.
Fan my partner sponsor my visitor visa? The australian website says family sponsor visa is closed from March 13. Will I get a visa for 6 months if I apply visitor visa now.thanks
Have a great day


----------



## Swapav

akshay.shah said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Some good news on Thursday!! We applied for my partner's visitor visa (subclass 600 ) sponsored family stream on 5th feb (literally yesterday) and today (6th feb) we received her visitor visa grant!! I so wish AHC India would start working this promptly!! lol


Hi askhay
Can you please tell me how did apply for the visa type 600. What forms did you fill? I am confused couse they have mentioned it as the sponsor family visa is closed since March 13. Did you do it on ur own or got your agent? For how long are they giving the visa?
Sorry for the trouble
Thanks and have a nice day


----------



## sweet83

Nkk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got Visa grant email yesterday evening
> 
> Thank you everyone for the great support and guidance
> 
> Regards,
> Nidhi


Hi nidhi
congratulations to you on your visa grant..have a wonderful life ahead in australia. .
regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

akshay.shah said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Some good news on Thursday!! We applied for my partner's visitor visa (subclass 600 ) sponsored family stream on 5th feb (literally yesterday) and today (6th feb) we received her visitor visa grant!! I so wish AHC India would start working this promptly!! lol



*Great News!! Congratulations to you and your partner. Hope you guys have a fun time together arty:arty:arty: :hug::hug::hug::hug:

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

Nkk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got Visa grant email yesterday evening
> 
> Thank you everyone for the great support and guidance
> 
> Regards,
> Nidhi




_Finally!!!! Good News came. Many many Congratulations Nidhi!!! 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. God Bless You. Have a great time.

Best Wishes,
Becky_


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> Hey becky
> I tried to update d SS couple of times but it does not get. Can u do it ion my behalf or tell me on e how to do it?
> Thanx


Hey HH8570,

Thanks for your reply. I'll see if I can fix the issue. In the mean time if you could please private message me your details, I'll add them to the SS. That'll be great. Thank You for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Bittu said:


> Hi frndzzzz...
> It's 6th month running n no co appointed yet...
> So should i go for visitor visa???? Or should i have
> To wait????
> Waiting 4 ur suggestions
> 
> Thnx alot




Hey Bittu,

I know things are very difficult for you at the moment. We are all in the same boat. It is totally upto you, if you wish to wait or go visit on a visitor visa.
If you have a look at the SS August applicants have started getting CO allocated to their files. You will be next to get one too very soon. Don't worry.

If I'm not wrong, this is how things happen:-
It depends on the CO when to forward your file to final decision. If he/she is satisfied they can forward you file in literally one day. There have been some cases in the past where applications have been sent to the SCO in one day. Most of the time in the past CO had to wait for our medicals and other additional documents to arrive. 
But now because the additional documents are being asked for within between 2-4 weeks of application lodgement, your file is pretty much a decision ready file waiting for a CO. I can see that you have already supplied AHC with additional documents. So once a CO will be assigned, he/she will go through your file, maybe even call you and your partner to have a little chat and then forward your file.

Now in the past at the time when the file has been forwarded for final dcecision, the applicants who were on a visitor visa in Australia were asked to return to India in order to have their file move to a SCO. Mind you, that can/ has cause delay as well.
When you inform AHC that you are back in India then they will forward your file for final assessment.
From then you can have to wait for upto 3 months to get your visa.

Remember to keep AHC updated if you happen to travel on a visitor visa to avoid any delays.
Hope this helps you get a rough idea of how the processing goes. 
Good Luck.

_Please Note:- This is my personal opinion. I'm not a Migration Agent. For more accurate and professional help please consult a MARA agent. Thanks_

PS- Apologies about the long post.
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> No news so far...hope this week we hear something good.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Don't worry, your visa is just around the corner. Nkk got her visa at 70 days since DOQ. Happy days are close 
Good Luck! Keep praying.
Keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## akshay.shah

Swapav said:


> Hi askhay
> Can you please tell me how did apply for the visa type 600. What forms did you fill? I am confused couse they have mentioned it as the sponsor family visa is closed since March 13. Did you do it on ur own or got your agent? For how long are they giving the visa?
> Sorry for the trouble
> Thanks and have a nice day


Hi Swapav,

I applied for visa type 600 in Australia by myself. I didn't hire any agent. To be honest, it's a very straight forward process. My partner sent me all her documents which I attached to mine and sent them all to AHC here by post on 4th Feb. They received the documents on 5th feb (however they didn't send me any acknowledgment email). On 6th feb I got her visitor visa grant by email.

To apply for this visa the applicant need to fill in form no. 1418 . Where as the sponsor needs to fill in form no. 1149. You can get these forms from the below link.

Visitor visa (subclass 600)


This visa is valid for 3 months from the date of arrival in Australia. There is a condition with this visa is that you can not extend it. The AHC may or may not ask you to sign bond. 

Hope this helps. Please feel free to ask any question you may have.

All the best!!


----------



## akshay.shah

Becky26 said:


> *Great News!! Congratulations to you and your partner. Hope you guys have a fun time together arty:arty:arty: :hug::hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Thanks Becky!! 

Good luck with your telephone interview with the CO. Hope everything gets sorted smoothly and quickly for you.


----------



## Becky26

*CO Dilemma*



akshay.shah said:


> Thanks Becky!!
> 
> Good luck with your telephone interview with the CO. Hope everything gets sorted smoothly and quickly for you.



Thanks akshay!
The CO said she was going to call this week but hasn't called yet, now I don't know what to do if she doesn't call by tomorrow. Should I call her or wait for her to call me however long it takes. Don't want to piss her off.

_Please advice guys! 
Look forward to your reply. Thanks so much._

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

I would suggest you to wait Becky. I know it is irritatingly slow, but you dont want to piss her off in any case. 

Also, is it possible that all your documents are fine and she doesn't need any extra docs from you?? or do the CO call everyone regardless of the documents?

Anyways good luck! dont worry 

Regards,
Deeptho



Becky26 said:


> Thanks akshay!
> The CO said she was going to call this week but hasn't called yet, now I don't know what to do if she doesn't call by tomorrow. Should I call her or wait for her to call me however long it takes. Don't want to piss her off.
> 
> _Please advice guys!
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks so much._
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## roshana

akshay.shah said:


> Hi Swapav,
> 
> I applied for visa type 600 in Australia by myself. I didn't hire any agent. To be honest, it's a very straight forward process. My partner sent me all her documents which I attached to mine and sent them all to AHC here by post on 4th Feb. They received the documents on 5th feb (however they didn't send me any acknowledgment email). On 6th feb I got her visitor visa grant by email.
> 
> To apply for this visa the applicant need to fill in form no. 1418 . Where as the sponsor needs to fill in form no. 1149. You can get these forms from the below link.
> 
> Visitor visa (subclass 600)
> 
> 
> This visa is valid for 3 months from the date of arrival in Australia. There is a condition with this visa is that you can not extend it. The AHC may or may not ask you to sign bond.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. Please feel free to ask any question you may have.
> 
> All the best!!



hlo akshay,
congraz for the viza and would u please tell me that did they call u ?if then what sorts of questions did they asked to u?really appreciated if u will reply
thank you


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> I would suggest you to wait Becky. I know it is irritatingly slow, but you dont want to piss her off in any case.
> 
> Also, is it possible that all your documents are fine and she doesn't need any extra docs from you?? or do the CO call everyone regardless of the documents?
> 
> Anyways good luck! dont worry
> 
> Regards,
> Deeptho



Hey Deepthi,

Thanks so much for your reply dear! I hope you are correct. Anyways I'm dreading speaking to my CO, its like the oral test we used to have in school. I used to hate them. Not knowing what she is going to ask or if she is going to like my answer, very scared about this phone interview if she calls.

I did submit everything including my PCC both from India and Australia (except for the medicals which were received by AHC on August 4, 2013) when I lodged my application.
Hoping everything is fine and that our files move to the final assessment stage soon. 
Good luck to you too! I really appreciate your advice 

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## sis_bhav

Becky26 said:


> Hey Deepthi,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply dear! I hope you are correct. Anyways I'm dreading speaking to my CO, its like the oral test we used to have in school. I used to hate them. Not knowing what she is going to ask or if she is going to like my answer, very scared about this phone interview if she calls.
> 
> I did submit everything including my PCC both from India and Australia (except for the medicals which were received by AHC on August 4, 2013) when I lodged my application.
> Hoping everything is fine and that our files move to the final assessment stage soon.
> Good luck to you too! I really appreciate your advice
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
There is nothing to worry for,i m sure ur interveiw will be fine.
Just becprepared and review all the information thay you furnished to AHC.
In my case i was asked all basic questions like mu datwle of birth,my hubbys dob,where he works,his designation,who r thr in his family,hw n whr we met ,history of relationshi,date of our marriage.

Hope this information helps.

Regards.


----------



## Becky26

sis_bhav said:


> Hi Becky,
> There is nothing to worry for,i m sure ur interveiw will be fine.
> Just becprepared and review all the information thay you furnished to AHC.
> In my case i was asked all basic questions like mu datwle of birth,my hubbys dob,where he works,his designation,who r thr in his family,hw n whr we met ,history of relationshi,date of our marriage.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> Regards.




Hey sis_bhav,

Thanks so much for your help, dear! Both my husband and I prepared an eight page summary of our relationship that we signed and submitted with our application. I have been reading that letter just to have an idea of the dates and a few other details.

Thanks you once again. I really appreciate your reply 
Good Luck to you! Hoping that your visa comes soon.

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## sis_bhav

Becky26 said:


> Hey sis_bhav,
> 
> Thanks so much for your help, dear! Both my husband and I prepared an eight page summary of our relationship that we signed and submitted with our application. I have been reading that letter just to have an idea of the dates and a few other details.
> 
> Thanks you once again. I really appreciate your reply
> Good Luck to you! Hoping that your visa comes soon.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Becky


So you both are already prepared.

I belive phone interviews are much simple than face to face.In phone interview one atlst hav all the docs handy ...if one intend to forget anything they have d detail ready and can answer the question promptly and immediately by refering the document.

Happy to help.U r an angel.Wish you good luck andcearly visa grant.

Regards.


----------



## Becky26

sis_bhav said:


> So you both are already prepared.
> 
> I belive phone interviews are much simple than face to face.In phone interview one atlst hav all the docs handy ...if one intend to forget anything they have d detail ready and can answer the question promptly and immediately by refering the document.
> 
> Happy to help.U r an angel.Wish you good luck andcearly visa grant.
> 
> Regards.


Yeah! Just want to get it done and over with this interview.
Thanks so much dear!! for your kind words.
Good luck to you too. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## akshay.shah

roshana said:


> hlo akshay,
> congraz for the viza and would u please tell me that did they call u ?if then what sorts of questions did they asked to u?really appreciated if u will reply
> thank you


Thanks Roshana.

No they didn't call me. They just sent me my partner's visa grant through email.


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Thanks akshay!
> The CO said she was going to call this week but hasn't called yet, now I don't know what to do if she doesn't call by tomorrow. Should I call her or wait for her to call me however long it takes. Don't want to piss her off.
> 
> _Please advice guys!
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks so much._
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
uffffff so many complications with you...in my view you should wait until they revert back to you. ..as per my knowledge your file is all correct so they don't want anything from your side and might be she put ur file already in final assessment que ...or might be she were busy but you only think about positive side's. .she will call you u should wait..if u don't hereby anything from them u should call next mid week to clear every thing...sorry for late reply I am bit busy now a days with hubby
God bless you
regards
sweet83


----------



## Justdeeps

You are welcome dear  Ha ha dont worry this is not tough like school ones, cos you already know the answers and dont have to make up ones 

Also, I think in your case there is a very good chance they are satisfied with your documents, so lets see.  You have CO allocated, so dont worry. She will either call you soon or put you in final queue directly   

Cheers,
Deepthi



Becky26 said:


> Hey Deepthi,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply dear! I hope you are correct. Anyways I'm dreading speaking to my CO, its like the oral test we used to have in school. I used to hate them. Not knowing what she is going to ask or if she is going to like my answer, very scared about this phone interview if she calls.
> 
> I did submit everything including my PCC both from India and Australia (except for the medicals which were received by AHC on August 4, 2013) when I lodged my application.
> Hoping everything is fine and that our files move to the final assessment stage soon.
> Good luck to you too! I really appreciate your advice
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Becky


----------



## detonator1961

Justdeeps our co didn't come back from leave this week. I just called ahc and found out. He should be back on monday as per his colleague.


----------



## Justdeeps

Oh!! Thanks a lot for letting me know !! I didnt call up AHC this week..cant believe they do this so slow!! If someone goes on leave there is no backup for him..hmmm guess we cant do anything other than just wait. Hopefully there will be some response next week..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: thanks again!!



detonator1961 said:


> Justdeeps our co didn't come back from leave this week. I just called ahc and found out. He should be back on monday as per his colleague.


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> uffffff so many complications with you...in my view you should wait until they revert back to you. ..as per my knowledge your file is all correct so they don't want anything from your side and might be she put ur file already in final assessment que ...or might be she were busy but you only think about positive side's. .she will call you u should wait..if u don't hereby anything from them u should call next mid week to clear every thing...sorry for late reply I am bit busy now a days with hubby
> God bless you
> regards
> sweet83


Hey sweet!!

How are you? Thanks so much for your advice 
Tell me about it! life is complicated at the moment. You're right, I should have some patience and let things happen. Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it 
I guess another session of waiting has begun :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:

First wait to get a CO, then for the CO to call or either forward the file for final assessment and then wait for the SCO to grant the visa.

Good luck to you dear! God Bless You!
Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> You are welcome dear  Ha ha dont worry this is not tough like school ones, cos you already know the answers and dont have to make up ones
> 
> Also, I think in your case there is a very good chance they are satisfied with your documents, so lets see.  You have CO allocated, so dont worry. She will either call you soon or put you in final queue directly
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Hey Deepthi!!

Yeah, I'm praying that your words come true 
Good Luck!

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Oh!! Thanks a lot for letting me know !! I didnt call up AHC this week..cant believe they do this so slow!! If someone goes on leave there is no backup for him..hmmm guess we cant do anything other than just wait. Hopefully there will be some response next week..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: thanks again!!




I know this sucks so bad and has caused huge delays in the past for some applicants. AHC should have backup COs for when people go on leave. Why do applicants have to suffer when the officers go on leave. We don't pay the COs so they can go on holidays when they get to work on files after almost 6 months since lodgement. 

First AHC takes so long to assign a CO and then the CO takes off to enjoy a holiday with their family and we are the ones who are sitting here waiting for them to make a decision on our future, living without our husbands. 
Absolute bull crap!!!! 

This reminds me of the officers in government offices in India. Ignorant and selfish workers.

Sorry!!! Just needed to let off some steam 
Don't worry, you'll have your file in final assessment in no time. Good Luck dear!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*200 Days!*

Hit the _Double Century today!!! 200 Days since DOL_
And the waiting games' still on, lets see when this game will finish 
:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:

Hope AHC grants a few more visas before wrapping up this week.
Good Luck everyone  

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Hi all
So disappointed by this week not gone smooth as per my expectations. ..did anyone heard anything from AHC?hmmmm I hope this week comes with so many grants and aproved ready files for final assessment
Best of luck to all my friends who are waiting for grant and file to be in final queue. 
I am praying for you all.
warm regards
sweet83


----------



## Sushy

Hello Everybody, I am an Indian woman, planning to get married in India officially to my Australian fiancé from Australia within 2 weeks. Ours is more of a love come arrange marriage, so we haven’t stayed together at all, we met each other online, fell in love and it’s almost 8 months now and we have decided to spend our life together. This is the first time we are going to meet each other in person.

I am also going to apply for spouse visa once I get married and yes I have to go through all these procedures and the patience required getting a spouse visa. I was reading all the replies here and found this forum very helpful. 

I have few questions too.

1) Before applying for Spouse Visa, do I need to get my Fiancé’s original documents attested? If yes then these copies of the original documents of my Australian fiancé should be attested in Australia or can I get them attested here in Delhi, India by any Notary?

2) I would be having a married certificate, photos/ videos/ invitation cards, passport photos, 3 statutory declarations from Australian citizens, his certified documents, a detail hand written statements by us detailing the history of our relationship, Form 47SP, Form 40SP, details regarding his stay in Delhi and all. 

3) I have read somewhere they need my FB chat log, phone call log, video chat log. I don't have phone log because we have never called each other. And Facebook chat log, well first the chat is personal and second I can't fetch the Facebook chat as it hangs after sometime if I start scrolling. Is it compulsory to submit my Facebook chat log? What is an alternative to Facebook chat log? I would be having an original Marriage certificates (Hindu Marriage at Temple and one from registered office) and photos and other related certified docs. That's not enough or what all docs I am missing, please update me.

Please help me!
Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Second Week of February- Updated Predication List*

Dear Thread Users,

Hope you all are doing well. _*Welcoming the "Week of Love" with Valentine's Day*_ this Friday I pray that many more visas are granted and files are forwarded to their final assessment stage 

It's been 10 days in February and AHC has not yet picked up its pace of approving visas. Only 1 grant in this month so far. 
Hoping that the Power of Love will conquer all of our miseries and sadness and that we all are re-united with our significant half very soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Below is the updated Prediction List for the second week of February 2014:

*SS USER----------DAYS IN QUEUE--------TOTAL DAYS*
Np--------------------------------82---------------------------239
Farah Tabassum--------------80----------------------------249
Ardee---------------------------79----------------------------222
Nkk------------------------------69---------------------------311 lane:
Saras712-----------------------73---------------------------222
Sneha.Chavan-----------------73---------------------------213
vicky_er1985-------------------67---------------------------276
sis_bhav------------------------67---------------------------227
raj--------------------------------62--------------------------248
Jap-------------------------------62--------------------------203
nirmalabhi2611----------------53--------------------------230
KP--------------------------------39--------------------------204
Getmevisa----------------------32--------------------------224
nijanaryal-----------------------21--------------------------277
Roshana----------------------Unknown-------------------273
Dan85-------------------------Unknown-------------------251

One off the list. Good Luck to the rest. Keep praying and have faith 
Have a great week everyone.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Somebody pls reply*

It would be great, if someone replies my questions.. I am waiting eagerly for a reply from an experienced person...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> It would be great, if someone replies my questions.. I am waiting eagerly for a reply from an experienced person...
> 
> Thanks in advance...



Dear Sushy,

How are you? I am trying to post a message with your queries answered but the an error is coming up on my account which is not letting me post the important links.
I apologise about this issue. I have never come across this problem before. 

Just need a little time to fix it. Hope you'll understand my situation.
I'll get back to you as soon as the problem is fixed.
Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

Becky26 said:


> Dear Sushy,
> 
> How are you? I am trying to post a message with your queries answered but the an error is coming up on my account which is not letting me post the important links.
> I apologise about this issue. I have never come across this problem before.
> 
> Just need a little time to fix it. Hope you'll understand my situation.
> I'll get back to you as soon as the problem is fixed.
> Thanks!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Hi Becky, I am doing good and hope the same with U.. I came across this forum just 2 days back. .. I am just waiting for a reply so that I can prepare myself accordingly well in advance.*


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi Becky, I am doing good and hope the same with U.. I came across this forum just 2 days back. .. I am just waiting for a reply so that I can prepare myself accordingly well in advance.*




Hey,

Thanks for your reply. I doing well, thanks!
There is an issue everyone is facing on the website. People are not able to post website links (URL) and/or private message.

The admin has been informed and they will fix the issue when they start work which is Canadian morning time.

Apologies regarding this issue.
I'll get back to you as soon as the issue is fixed. Thanks for your consideration.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roshana

Becky26 said:


> Dear Thread Users,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well. _*Welcoming the "Week of Love" with Valentine's Day*_ this Friday I pray that many more visas are granted and files are forwarded to their final assessment stage
> 
> It's been 10 days in February and AHC has not yet picked up its pace of approving visas. Only 1 grant in this month so far.
> Hoping that the Power of Love will conquer all of our miseries and sadness and that we all are re-united with our significant half very soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Below is the updated Prediction List for the second week of February 2014:
> 
> *SS USER----------DAYS IN QUEUE--------TOTAL DAYS*
> Np--------------------------------82---------------------------239
> Farah Tabassum--------------80----------------------------249
> Ardee---------------------------79----------------------------222
> Nkk------------------------------69---------------------------311 lane:
> Saras712-----------------------73---------------------------222
> Sneha.Chavan-----------------73---------------------------213
> vicky_er1985-------------------67---------------------------276
> sis_bhav------------------------67---------------------------227
> raj--------------------------------62--------------------------248
> Jap-------------------------------62--------------------------203
> nirmalabhi2611----------------53--------------------------230
> KP--------------------------------39--------------------------204
> Getmevisa----------------------32--------------------------224
> nijanaryal-----------------------21--------------------------277
> Roshana----------------------Unknown-------------------273
> Dan85-------------------------Unknown-------------------251
> 
> One off the list. Good Luck to the rest. Keep praying and have faith
> Have a great week everyone.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



hlo becky ,hw are u?oh god by looking this i am too unlucky that still my file isnt placed in queue neither my visit viza is granted...dukhai payo harey(


----------



## detonator1961

Hey guys

My medicals were submitted to global health on 25th January. But Its been more than 2 weeks and I have not got the medical clearance and ahc says its under review. How long does it take to get medical clearance? Has anyone recently under gone medicals? Please shed some light.


----------



## detonator1961

*Useful Info*

Hi Guys,

I just spoke to AHC Family Migration team leader over the phone and he told me that they are currently finalising the applications which were queued for final decision in the month of Novemebwe 2013. Check your DOQ...you could be flying soon:flypig:


----------



## sweet83

detonator1961 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just spoke to AHC Family Migration team leader over the phone and he told me that they are currently finalising the applications which were queued for final decision in the month of Novemebwe 2013. Check your DOQ...you could be flying soon:flypig:


Hey detonator
I don't understand what you want to say??? Did November application are in final queue???how it is possible??..I am early September applicant did not heard anything from yet....even becky and so many are july and August applicants are not considered to be in final assessment Que yet..well thx for updating us..
warm regards
sweet83


----------



## HH8570

sweet83 said:


> Hey detonator
> I don't understand what you want to say??? Did November application are in final queue???how it is possible??..I am early September applicant did not heard anything from yet....even becky and so many are july and August applicants are not considered to be in final assessment Que yet..well thx for updating us..
> warm regards
> sweet83



Hey Sweet83
She means to say dat d applicants who wer put in queue for final decision in nov are getting their Visa.


----------



## detonator1961

Sweet83

You miss understood me. I said ahc is taking decision on applications which were queued in November for final decison not the November applicants.


----------



## detonator1961

HH8570

Just a correction I am a male. No girl would chose a username detonator lol


----------



## HH8570

detonator1961 said:


> HH8570
> 
> Just a correction I am a male. No girl would chose a username detonator lol


Hey
Sorry. Actually, mostly there are gals on this forum dats y got mistaken n i wrote She. Even ,I did not bother to think about ur name.


----------



## sweet83

detonator1961 said:


> Sweet83
> 
> You miss understood me. I said ahc is taking decision on applications which were queued in November for final decison not the November applicants.


Hey detonator
Oops I am mistaken. ..so much in my mind now a days sorry for..I think I am not stable very much upset due to this stupid patern of ahc. .According this I would be wait for 4 more month ...ufffff wht a crap..sorry once again for this..hope you understand my present state of mind..thx
regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

HH8570 said:


> Hey Sweet83
> She means to say dat d applicants who wer put in queue for final decision in nov are getting their Visa.


Hello hh8570
yep now I understood that. .actually I am so much upset now a days so many things running in my mind now sooooo..I hope as a friend you understand me ..Thanks for corrected me.
Regards sweet83


----------



## HH8570

sweet83 said:


> Hello hh8570
> yep now I understood that. .actually I am so much upset now a days so many things running in my mind now sooooo..I hope as a friend you understand me ..Thanks for corrected me.
> Regards sweet83


hey Sweet83
Dont b upset. I can understand ur situation bcos m also going through d same.Its damn difficult for me to b away from my loing hubby. Even today , nothing is heard from AHC. Dont wry ,soon u ll b allocated CO. As it is said dat after every night there comes a day. We r going through dark phase of life buy soon there ll b brightness in our lives. Just try to keep urself busy . download candy crush saga or any other game on ur phone. Have patience n b optimistic, dear.


----------



## sweet83

HH8570 said:


> hey Sweet83
> Dont b upset. I can understand ur situation bcos m also going through d same.Its damn difficult for me to b away from my loing hubby. Even today , nothing is heard from AHC. Dont wry ,soon u ll b allocated CO. As it is said dat after every night there comes a day. We r going through dark phase of life buy soon there ll b brightness in our lives. Just try to keep urself busy . download candy crush saga or any other game on ur phone. Have patience n b optimistic, dear.


Hey hh8570
thank you so much yep I am playing candy crush saga nice game ..yaa its true we have to keep over self busy now a day's I learning indian classical bhartnatyam and cooking as well..but my question still remains when we get co ufff almost we are in mid of February and didn't get any good reponses from our forum friends see its strange that first time I seen forum is so quiet in this weekend. ...even you noticed also so much negativity ....every one is upset but all are try to be normal but actually they are not ...thank god we all are toghter and support eachother this rough path .. god bless we all 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> hlo becky ,hw are u?oh god by looking this i am too unlucky that still my file isnt placed in queue neither my visit viza is granted...dukhai payo harey(




Hey Roshana,

It'd be silly if I ask you how you were, because I know you must be in so much stress. I'm so sorry to hear about the situation you're in right now. It is very sad that you still are waiting for your file to be sent forward into the final assessment stage.

*Have you had a word with your CO as to why your file has still not sent for final stage processing? Any kind of complications (medical issues, visa issues you might have had in the past, your CO was changed or if your CO went on a holiday) that can possibly be the reason of so much delay.*

Don't worry they have three more months to wrap up their slow paced work as far as your file is concerned. Because according to them and the Department of Immigration and Border Partol website, the "Standard Processing Time Frame is 12 months" for off-shore applicants from High Risk countries.

Have patience, AHC can make you wait for a maximum of 3 months. After that they are going to have to answer to the Global Feedback, where you can file a complaint about AHC, New Delhi, about their slow paced work and you having to wait for over 12 months,but that's only if AHC makes you wait for over 12 months. Praying for you to get your visa soon. Have faith! 
Hopefully they will get their lazy employees to actually do some work.

Please keep us posted and keep praying. Hope this makes you feel a little better. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Hello everyone
I have one query if someone's have pregnancy after submission of file and medical is it required they inform AHC about this??? Or if applicant want her delivery in india is that this decision suffer her second stage visa processing??? Or if baby arrives in india wht is citizen status of baby???and when baby able to flt back his daddy,s house??? How long this process goes???wht is best delivery in india or Australia???bcos for mother health point of view india is best all relatives and parents are with her....pls suggest me as per your best knowledge. .advice me ...thank you. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Sushy

*Somebody please reply my questions..*

I have few questions too.

1) Before applying for Spouse Visa, do I need to get my Fiancé’s original documents attested? If yes then these copies of the original documents of my Australian fiancé should be attested in Australia or can I get them attested here in Delhi, India by any Notary?

2) I would be having a married certificate, photos/ videos/ invitation cards, passport photos, 3 statutory declarations from Australian citizens, his certified documents, a detail hand written statements by us detailing the history of our relationship, Form 47SP, Form 40SP, details regarding his stay in Delhi and all. 

3) I have read somewhere they need my FB chat log, phone call log, video chat log. I don't have phone log because we have never called each other. And Facebook chat log, well first the chat is personal and second I can't fetch the Facebook chat as it hangs after sometime if I start scrolling. Is it compulsory to submit my Facebook chat log? What is an alternative to Facebook chat log? I would be having an original Marriage certificates (Hindu Marriage at Temple and one from registered office) and photos and other related certified docs. That's not enough or what all docs I am missing, please update me.

Please help me!
Thanks


----------



## sweet83

Sushy said:


> I have few questions too.
> 
> 1) Before applying for Spouse Visa, do I need to get my Fiancé’s original documents attested? If yes then these copies of the original documents of my Australian fiancé should be attested in Australia or can I get them attested here in Delhi, India by any Notary?
> 
> 2) I would be having a married certificate, photos/ videos/ invitation cards, passport photos, 3 statutory declarations from Australian citizens, his certified documents, a detail hand written statements by us detailing the history of our relationship, Form 47SP, Form 40SP, details regarding his stay in Delhi and all.
> 
> 3) I have read somewhere they need my FB chat log, phone call log, video chat log. I don't have phone log because we have never called each other. And Facebook chat log, well first the chat is personal and second I can't fetch the Facebook chat as it hangs after sometime if I start scrolling. Is it compulsory to submit my Facebook chat log? What is an alternative to Facebook chat log? I would be having an original Marriage certificates (Hindu Marriage at Temple and one from registered office) and photos and other related certified docs. That's not enough or what all docs I am missing, please update me.
> 
> Please help me!
> Thanks


Hi sushy
u should check all your query at Australian high commission official website they have proper check list there what they needed from applicants I hope this work
As per my knowledge 
1 sponsor did not need to his documents attested by Australian or indian gov but applicant must have to attested each and every copy by notry ..
2 is ok but if you been in australia before you need to submit form 888details of this form you search by google 
3 yes you need to prove if you are not able to provide them your fb chat log u can provide Skype chat logs , emails, letters which show your current address ..I hope this help you..
Regards
sweet83


----------



## roshana

Becky26 said:


> Hey Roshana,
> 
> It'd be silly if I ask you how you were, because I know you must be in so much stress. I'm so sorry to hear about the situation you're in right now. It is very sad that you still are waiting for your file to be sent forward into the final assessment stage.
> 
> *Have you had a word with your CO as to why your file has still not sent for final stage processing? Any kind of complications (medical issues, visa issues you might have had in the past, your CO was changed or if your CO went on a holiday) that can possibly be the reason of so much delay.*
> 
> Don't worry they have three more months to wrap up their slow paced work as far as your file is concerned. Because according to them and the Department of Immigration and Border Partol website, the "Standard Processing Time Frame is 12 months" for off-shore applicants from High Risk countries.
> 
> Have patience, AHC can make you wait for a maximum of 3 months. After that they are going to have to answer to the Global Feedback, where you can file a complaint about AHC, New Delhi, about their slow paced work and you having to wait for over 12 months,but that's only if AHC makes you wait for over 12 months. Praying for you to get your visa soon. Have faith!
> Hopefully they will get their lazy employees to actually do some work.
> 
> Please keep us posted and keep praying. Hope this makes you feel a little better. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Thank you so much becky for ur reply.when last week again i called ahc, the operator told me that ur medical has been cleared and also they were looking my file bt i dont know how far it is right.as far as i am concerned, they should placed my file for final queue this last week.oh god,what is happening to my file or my luck? On the otherside ,visitor viza also taking time huhu


----------



## mithi1988

roshana said:


> Thank you so much becky for ur reply.when last week again i called ahc, the operator told me that ur medical has been cleared and also they were looking my file bt i dont know how far it is right.as far as i am concerned, they should placed my file for final queue this last week.oh god,what is happening to my file or my luck? On the otherside ,visitor viza also taking time huhu


hiya roshana,

dont worry dear u will have your very soon, may i ask how many days have passed since u logded your visitor visa ... beacuse if your file is near to get spouse visa ...then they wont allow you to go dear.....

regards,
mithi


----------



## Sushy

sweet83 said:


> Hi sushy
> u should check all your query at Australian high commission official website they have proper check list there what they needed from applicants I hope this work
> As per my knowledge
> 1 sponsor did not need to his documents attested by Australian or indian gov but applicant must have to attested each and every copy by notry ..
> 2 is ok but if you been in australia before you need to submit form 888details of this form you search by google
> 3 yes you need to prove if you are not able to provide them your fb chat log u can provide Skype chat logs , emails, letters which show your current address ..I hope this help you..
> Regards
> sweet83


*Thanks Sweet83, yes I can show email regarding the exchange of address/ contact numbers. *


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> Hello Everybody, I am an Indian woman, planning to get married in India officially to my Australian fiancé from Australia within 2 weeks. Ours is more of a love come arrange marriage, so we haven’t stayed together at all, we met each other online, fell in love and it’s almost 8 months now and we have decided to spend our life together. This is the first time we are going to meet each other in person.
> 
> I am also going to apply for spouse visa once I get married and yes I have to go through all these procedures and the patience required getting a spouse visa. I was reading all the replies here and found this forum very helpful.
> 
> I have few questions too.
> 
> 1) Before applying for Spouse Visa, do I need to get my Fiancé’s original documents attested? If yes then these copies of the original documents of my Australian fiancé should be attested in Australia or can I get them attested here in Delhi, India by any Notary?
> 
> 2) I would be having a married certificate, photos/ videos/ invitation cards, passport photos, 3 statutory declarations from Australian citizens, his certified documents, a detail hand written statements by us detailing the history of our relationship, Form 47SP, Form 40SP, details regarding his stay in Delhi and all.
> 
> 3) I have read somewhere they need my FB chat log, phone call log, video chat log. I don't have phone log because we have never called each other. And Facebook chat log, well first the chat is personal and second I can't fetch the Facebook chat as it hangs after sometime if I start scrolling. Is it compulsory to submit my Facebook chat log? What is an alternative to Facebook chat log? I would be having an original Marriage certificates (Hindu Marriage at Temple and one from registered office) and photos and other related certified docs. That's not enough or what all docs I am missing, please update me.
> 
> Please help me!
> Thanks


Hey Sushy,

*NOTE:- The website is having some technicl issues, members aren't able to post website links in their posts. That's why it took me long to reply to you. The admin I'm guessing still hasn't looked into fixing the issue because I'm still unable to post any links.
So you might have to google the information for now and when the issue is solved if you are still in confusion I'll post the links.
*
How are you? Congratualations on getting married soon 
_*Before you start doing anything regarding partner visa application, make sure you have collected enough information and done a thorough research about the above matter.*_ 
The reason why I am stressing on research is because my husband and I had our initial onshore Partner Visa application rejected when we applied in Brisbane because we didn't prepare our application the way Immigration Department had explained in their website. And that was after we had been in a live-in (de-facto) relationship for over 2 years. Our application was missing information.

Please do not try to take my post in a negative way. I'm not trying to scare you. Just trying to advice you to discuss with your partner and research. Everything that I'm writing is from my own experience. Even if you guys are planning on hiring an agent, make sure you absolutely everything there is to know about partner visa. Because many times there have been members on this thread who hired an agent and they pretty much wasted their money because the agent had not idea or updated knowledge about the Immigration rules.

_*Even though after one gets married AHC needs to be convinced that you are in a genuine and continuing relationship. Major things are that you the individuals have met each other, lived with each other (temporarily or permanently, met each other's friends and/or family, your relationship is socially accepted i.e. your relationship is not hidden or something secret, and pretty much know everything about each other there is to know.*_

You should read the information avaiblable on these websites before even getting your documents ready. Those pointers are going to be the building blocks of your application file. The document list for applicants of partner visa is available on vfs global webesite. If you google *"vfs partner visa document checklist"* you should be able to find a *"PDF checklist for partner visa".*

*VERY IMPORTANT:- Highly recommended to read the Partner Migration Booklet available on the DIBP website. If you google the following you should be able to get to the exact page I am refering to:-
"Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)"
*


Regarding the Hindu Marriage Act, I'm not sure how to go about that process. My husband and I got married in Australia and we are Christian. 
(SENIORS PLEASE HELP! Thanks!)

Hope you will find this information helpful. Good Luck. Feel free to ask if you have more questions.


Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> Thank you so much becky for ur reply.when last week again i called ahc, the operator told me that ur medical has been cleared and also they were looking my file bt i dont know how far it is right.as far as i am concerned, they should placed my file for final queue this last week.oh god,what is happening to my file or my luck? On the otherside ,visitor viza also taking time huhu




As I wrote earlier, I think it's maximum 3 months wait for you. So don't worry and keep praying. 

My personal opinion:- I wouldn't trust what operators tell you. One of the senior member of this thread "cute1987" called up to check how long her visa was going to take. Her file was already in queue. The operator said that caould take another month. 2 hours later she received her visa grant email. So I think you should speak to your case officer if you can.

Hope things will work out for you very soon. Good Luck!!
Keep us posted.

King Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

Nearly 75 Days no news .......only 11 more days return to Australia.........Hope this week bring some good news....:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Nearly 75 Days no news .......only 11 more days return to Australia.........Hope this week bring some good news....:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:




Oh dear!!!! AHC is finalizing the applications which were sent to final assessment in November 2013. The good news is around the corner. Don't worry. Hoping you get your visa soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> Oh dear!!!! AHC is finalizing the applications which were sent to final assessment in November 2013. The good news is around the corner. Don't worry. Hoping you get your visa soon. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky26

I have seen nepalgal has very speedy grant and her whole duration is 2 month how is that possible...she grated visa on 29th Jan and applied in first week of December.Seems bit confuse.


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hello everyone
> I have one query if someone's have pregnancy after submission of file and medical is it required they inform AHC about this??? Or if applicant want her delivery in india is that this decision suffer her second stage visa processing??? Or if baby arrives in india wht is citizen status of baby???and when baby able to flt back his daddy,s house??? How long this process goes???wht is best delivery in india or Australia???bcos for mother health point of view india is best all relatives and parents are with her....pls suggest me as per your best knowledge. .advice me ...thank you.
> Regards
> sweet83



Hey sweet,

How are you?? You Pregnant?? 

1. if someone's have pregnancy after submission of file and medical is it required they inform AHC about this???
- I think once your medicals are done and if after medicals you get pregnant you don't have to get them done again. And yes you have to inform AHC so they can make a decision on your file quicker. As you must have aleady come across how many applicants have got their visa in about 150 days because they were pregnant and people like us had to wait for a CO for over 190 days.


2. Or if applicant want her delivery in india is that this decision suffer her second stage visa processing???
- Depends how long you and your partner have been in a relationship.
To be considered straight for permanent partner visa one has to be in a de-facto relationship or married to an Australian Citizen, PR or eligible NZ citizen for atleast 3 years and have a child with them. Like Amaanisingh. 

3. Or if baby arrives in india wht is citizen status of baby???
*- It depends on the immigration status of your partner. If the baby is born in India and your partner is an Australian citizen, your baby is eligible for the Australian citizenship by decent.*

4. and when baby able to flt back his daddy,s house??? How long this process goes??? 
- I'm guessing when the doctor gives you permission that the baby is fit enough to fly, that's when he/she will be able to fly. *If your husband is an Australian Citizen, you can apply for your baby's "Australian Citizenship by Decent" at the AHC, New Delhi. As per AHC the processing time frame is 15-20 days. But the standard processing time frame as per DIBP is 3-6 months.*
The information is available on the same page where the processing time frame for partner visa is available.

5. wht is best delivery in india or Australia???bcos for mother health point of view india is best all relatives and parents are with her
- I'm sorry dear, I have no idea. Maybe our valuable seniors can help you with this one 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Hi Becky26
> 
> I have seen nepalgal has very speedy grant and her whole duration is 2 month how is that possible...she grated visa on 29th Jan and applied in first week of December.Seems bit confuse.




I unforunately have no idea. I requested her to post a message on the thread but she never replied. So God only knows how she managed to get her visa in 58 days.

Your and my CO is the same as Nepalgal's. Wonder what she did to get such a miraculous grant.

Good Luck!


----------



## roshana

mithi1988 said:


> hiya roshana,
> 
> dont worry dear u will have your very soon, may i ask how many days have passed since u logded your visitor visa ... beacuse if your file is near to get spouse visa ...then they wont allow you to go dear.....
> 
> regards,
> mithi



Hlo mithi,thank you for ur post .well it's been almost a week.i dun think so that my file is near to get spouse visa because it's long way to go that my file isnt placed in queue


----------



## Sushy

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sushy,
> 
> *NOTE:- The website is having some technicl issues, members aren't able to post website links in their posts. That's why it took me long to reply to you. The admin I'm guessing still hasn't looked into fixing the issue because I'm still unable to post any links.
> So you might have to google the information for now and when the issue is solved if you are still in confusion I'll post the links.
> *
> How are you? Congratualations on getting married soon
> _*Before you start doing anything regarding partner visa application, make sure you have collected enough information and done a thorough research about the above matter.*_
> The reason why I am stressing on research is because my husband and I had our initial onshore Partner Visa application rejected when we applied in Brisbane because we didn't prepare our application the way Immigration Department had explained in their website. And that was after we had been in a live-in (de-facto) relationship for over 2 years. Our application was missing information.
> 
> Please do not try to take my post in a negative way. I'm not trying to scare you. Just trying to advice you to discuss with your partner and research. Everything that I'm writing is from my own experience. Even if you guys are planning on hiring an agent, make sure you absolutely everything there is to know about partner visa. Because many times there have been members on this thread who hired an agent and they pretty much wasted their money because the agent had not idea or updated knowledge about the Immigration rules.
> 
> _*Even though after one gets married AHC needs to be convinced that you are in a genuine and continuing relationship. Major things are that you the individuals have met each other, lived with each other (temporarily or permanently, met each other's friends and/or family, your relationship is socially accepted i.e. your relationship is not hidden or something secret, and pretty much know everything about each other there is to know.*_
> 
> You should read the information avaiblable on these websites before even getting your documents ready. Those pointers are going to be the building blocks of your application file. The document list for applicants of partner visa is available on vfs global webesite. If you google *"vfs partner visa document checklist"* you should be able to find a *"PDF checklist for partner visa".*
> 
> *VERY IMPORTANT:- Highly recommended to read the Partner Migration Booklet available on the DIBP website. If you google the following you should be able to get to the exact page I am refering to:-
> "Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)"
> *
> 
> 
> Regarding the Hindu Marriage Act, I'm not sure how to go about that process. My husband and I got married in Australia and we are Christian.
> (SENIORS PLEASE HELP! Thanks!)
> 
> Hope you will find this information helpful. Good Luck. Feel free to ask if you have more questions.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thank you Becky... Yes I am getting married on 14th Feb 2014, after that I know I will be in queue (long).. So gathering information as much as possible.... I don't wanna submit my Facebook chat log (personal) but can submit skype call log and emails.


----------



## roshana

Becky26 said:


> As I wrote earlier, I think it's maximum 3 months wait for you. So don't worry and keep praying.
> 
> My personal opinion:- I wouldn't trust what operators tell you. One of the senior member of this thread "cute1987" called up to check how long her visa was going to take. Her file was already in queue. The operator said that caould take another month. 2 hours later she received her visa grant email. So I think you should speak to your case officer if you can.
> 
> Hope things will work out for you very soon. Good Luck!!
> Keep us posted.
> 
> King Regards,
> Becky


Thanks for ur suggestion becky.next week i am planning to call ahc and hope to listen that my file is already placed in queue:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Hey sweet,
> 
> How are you?? You Pregnant??
> 
> 1. if someone's have pregnancy after submission of file and medical is it required they inform AHC about this???
> - I think once your medicals are done and if after medicals you get pregnant you don't have to get them done again. And yes you have to inform AHC so they can make a decision on your file quicker. As you must have aleady come across how many applicants have got their visa in about 150 days because they were pregnant and people like us had to wait for a CO for over 190 days.
> 
> 
> 2. Or if applicant want her delivery in india is that this decision suffer her second stage visa processing???
> - Depends how long you and your partner have been in a relationship.
> To be considered straight for permanent partner visa one has to be in a de-facto relationship or married to an Australian Citizen, PR or eligible NZ citizen for atleast 3 years and have a child with them. Like Amaanisingh.
> 
> 3. Or if baby arrives in india wht is citizen status of baby???
> *- It depends on the immigration status of your partner. If the baby is born in India and your partner is an Australian citizen, your baby is eligible for the Australian citizenship by decent.*
> 
> 4. and when baby able to flt back his daddy,s house??? How long this process goes???
> - I'm guessing when the doctor gives you permission that the baby is fit enough to fly, that's when he/she will be able to fly. *If your husband is an Australian Citizen, you can apply for your baby's "Australian Citizenship by Decent" at the AHC, New Delhi. As per AHC the processing time frame is 15-20 days. But the standard processing time frame as per DIBP is 3-6 months.*
> The information is available on the same page where the processing time frame for partner visa is available.
> 
> 5. wht is best delivery in india or Australia???bcos for mother health point of view india is best all relatives and parents are with her
> - I'm sorry dear, I have no idea. Maybe our valuable seniors can help you with this one
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
I am doing good ..well yes I am pregnant now doctor confirm it 6 feb ..so worried and feeling shy ufff to tell you this..Thanks for your reply asvi needed it most this time thank you so much becky.. and yes my husband is Australian citizen
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> I am doing good ..well yes I am pregnant now doctor confirm it 6 feb ..so worried and feeling shy ufff to tell you this..Thanks for your reply asvi needed it most this time thank you so much becky.. and yes my husband is Australian citizen
> Regards
> sweet83




Congratulations!!!!!!!!! 
Make sure you update AHC. This could be your golden ticket to Australia. Don't forget how many special consideration cases we have had in the past year. They got their visa in 150 days since DOL on average:typing::typing: 
You don't have to feel shy with me. I'm a girl too. Just not pregnant..hahaha

Feel free to ask if you have more queries.
Happy for you 

Keep us posted.
Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Inactive Members*

Dear thread users,

This post is for the following members:-
_Dan85
Farah Tabassum
raj
Np_

There has been no update from any of the above members. Guys please post back with your current visa status as I will be updating the SS in a couple of days time, whether you have recieved your visa or are still waiting.

If any active member of this thread has seen a post from the above members, please feel free to write back so I know what happening with them.
Your reply will very highly appreciated. Thank you for your help. Have a nice evening.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nep545

hi guys,

my wife got her visa this afternoon.

lodged -5july2013
doq-26nov2013

cheers

nep545


----------



## Becky26

nep545 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> my wife got her visa this afternoon.
> 
> lodged -5july2013
> doq-26nov2013
> 
> cheers
> 
> nep545



Congratulations!!! Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. lane:lane:
Can you please fill in the SS form with your application details by clicking the link which is in my signature at the bottom. This information will be very helpful to all the applicants on this thread who are desperately waiting for their visas.

Thank you

Becky


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!
> Make sure you update AHC. This could be your golden ticket to Australia. Don't forget how many special consideration cases we have had in the past year. They got their visa in 150 days since DOL on average:typing::typing:
> You don't have to feel shy with me. I'm a girl too. Just not pregnant..hahaha
> 
> Feel free to ask if you have more queries.
> Happy for you
> 
> Keep us posted.
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Hey becky
I wish to inform them but how can I inform??? Should I tell this to my agent he will inform or I can directly contact AHC??actually my file is still not have any co so in that case where I mention it? Thank you so much for ur blessings dear. Still not belive that I am  my god ..
What about your case?you got co call or not? If not I am Preety sure your file is in file que very soon you get email from them good luck.
Regards
sweet83


----------



## nep545

hey Becky, 

Not sure what i did with your form. As my computer is playing off. hope this info will be helpful;

dol-5 jul 2013
file opened -30sep 2013

doq-26nov13
docu asked-medical
applied -vfs kathmandu
case officer- i do only get number not sure.(with an initial of S>>it was different then who asked for medical)


----------



## sweet83

nep545 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> my wife got her visa this afternoon.
> 
> lodged -5july2013
> doq-26nov2013
> 
> cheers
> 
> nep545


Hi nep545
Congratulations to you on your visa grant. .have a wonderful time with your spouse in australia. ..
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> I wish to inform them but how can I inform??? Should I tell this to my agent he will inform or I can directly contact AHC??actually my file is still not have any co so in that case where I mention it? Thank you so much for ur blessings dear. Still not belive that I am  my god ..
> What about your case?you got co call or not? If not I am Preety sure your file is in file que very soon you get email from them good luck.
> Regards
> sweet83




Hey sweet!!

I'm truely so happy for you. This is such a great news  I don't know how I would feel when I would get pregnant. I think I'm gonna have to mentally prepare myself for when my husband and I do plan on having a baby. I bet it's a great feeling 
If you have an agent, you should get him to inform AHC. Get him to do something....hahaha
Doesn't matter if you have a CO right now. When your agent will update AHC with the change in your circumstances, AHC will assign you a CO as soon as they can. Because imagine the amount of paperwork they will increase for themselves if they take long now and if the baby happens to be delivered in India. You'll apply for his/her "Australian Citizenship by Decent" at the AHC, New Delhi. More work for them. And we all know how lazy AHC workers are. 
So to avoid any complications from their end they will give you a CO as soon as your agent updates AHC :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

My case is still where it was. Still waiting for my CO to get back to me. Hoping for some good news. I've been waiting, I'd like to think patiently. We'll see what the future holds. Been killing my time playing candy crush. Damn that game is addictive.

Good Luck and keep us posted. Man congratulations to you once again.
Now all you should be doing is eating properly and healthy food and resting 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nep545 said:


> hey Becky,
> 
> Not sure what i did with your form. As my computer is playing off. hope this info will be helpful;
> 
> dol-5 jul 2013
> file opened -30sep 2013
> 
> doq-26nov13
> docu asked-medical
> applied -vfs kathmandu
> case officer- i do only get number not sure.(with an initial of S>>it was different then who asked for medical)



Hey,

Thanks for your reply. I have added your details in the SS.
Congratulations once again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kristenpurp

*Any ideas of processing time?*

Hi there

I'm Kristen an Australian citizen by birth, I've lived in India for 5 and a half years. I met my (Indian) husband in 2012, we were married on November 30 2013. Today we submitted our papers for his partner visa 309. 

We submitted every piece of evidence you can imagine. We have lived together for over a year, we have a joint lease agreement, joint bank accounts, we have transferred money to each others accounts heaps of times, we both pay the bills etc. We have lots of evidence of travel together, photos of our wedding, engagement, honeymoon, important days together. EVERYTHING from our wedding; invitation, DVD, rings designs and receipts, receipts from the wedding planner, photos, cards from guests, engagement cards, designs and receipts from the engagement ring. We also have lots of correspondence to both of us at the house, i.e. letters, invitations to weddings, bills etc. We have only ever been separated for a week or two max (e.g. I went on a work trip) and we have skype, chat and emails of all our contact. We have the legal marriage certificate as well as the Catholic one, the mass book from the wedding, copies of the certificates from the Pre Marriage course we did at the Catholic church, birthday and (dating) anniversary cards, a receipt from Diamond Earrings my husband bought me for my birthday last year, we also have brochures from Simonds Homes, as when we were in Australia last year for our engagement party and so my husband could meet my family, we went and looked at house and land packages etc. 

There is also lots of other stuff I probably forgot to mention. 439 pages... 

Anyway I am wondering if there is any possibility our application will happen a little sooner than usual given the amount of evidence we have, the fact that I am an Australian citizen by birth, and also I am pregnant (only 10 weeks, believe it or not we conceived straight after the wedding and found out on our honeymoon). I'd like to give birth in Australia, and won't be able to fly any later than 10th of July. Obviously I would like my husband to be there when the baby is born... I wrote this on the application as well. 

So just wondering if anyone can give any insight as to whether they think these circumstances may speed things up a little? Or whether possibly we can apply for a temporary visa for my husband to come to Australia to be there when the baby is born if it looks like the visa isn't going to happen early enough?

Thanks heaps for any help. 



Kristen


----------



## Becky26

kristenpurp said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm Kristen an Australian citizen by birth, I've lived in India for 5 and a half years. I met my (Indian) husband in 2012, we were married on November 30 2013. Today we submitted our papers for his partner visa 309.
> 
> We submitted every piece of evidence you can imagine. We have lived together for over a year, we have a joint lease agreement, joint bank accounts, we have transferred money to each others accounts heaps of times, we both pay the bills etc. We have lots of evidence of travel together, photos of our wedding, engagement, honeymoon, important days together. EVERYTHING from our wedding; invitation, DVD, rings designs and receipts, receipts from the wedding planner, photos, cards from guests, engagement cards, designs and receipts from the engagement ring. We also have lots of correspondence to both of us at the house, i.e. letters, invitations to weddings, bills etc. We have only ever been separated for a week or two max (e.g. I went on a work trip) and we have skype, chat and emails of all our contact. We have the legal marriage certificate as well as the Catholic one, the mass book from the wedding, copies of the certificates from the Pre Marriage course we did at the Catholic church, birthday and (dating) anniversary cards, a receipt from Diamond Earrings my husband bought me for my birthday last year, we also have brochures from Simonds Homes, as when we were in Australia last year for our engagement party and so my husband could meet my family, we went and looked at house and land packages etc.
> 
> There is also lots of other stuff I probably forgot to mention. 439 pages...
> 
> Anyway I am wondering if there is any possibility our application will happen a little sooner than usual given the amount of evidence we have, the fact that I am an Australian citizen by birth, and also I am pregnant (only 10 weeks, believe it or not we conceived straight after the wedding and found out on our honeymoon). I'd like to give birth in Australia, and won't be able to fly any later than 10th of July. Obviously I would like my husband to be there when the baby is born... I wrote this on the application as well.
> 
> So just wondering if anyone can give any insight as to whether they think these circumstances may speed things up a little? Or whether possibly we can apply for a temporary visa for my husband to come to Australia to be there when the baby is born if it looks like the visa isn't going to happen early enough?
> 
> Thanks heaps for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> Kristen



Hey Kristen,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
And many congratulations to you guys!! Another happy news on the thread today

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
_As far as processing time goes, you need to let AHC know that you are pregnant and are an Australian Citizen by birth. You would like to be back home at the time of your delivery and would like your husband to be next to you during such emotional time. 
There have been many cases on this thread where pregnant applicants have submitted their doctor's letter that mentions the last date the applicant can safely travel and AHC has given special consideration to them and processed their visa within 150 days of Date of Lodgement (DOL). As far as I know pregnancy is the only time when AHC has given special consideration._

*Long story short: Make sure you submit your doctor's letter which mentions the late date by which you are allowed to travel/fly back home. And then leave everything in the hands of the Almighty and pray!!!
*
Don't worry. Hopefully things will work out for you without having to wait too long.
Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have more questions.
Good luck and keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kristenpurp

Thanks very much Becky, I filled in the spreadsheet. 

I did include the info about the last date I can fly etc, but I will definitely get my doctor to write an official letter stating the last date I can fly. I am thinking I won't really be able to submit that though until we get a CO? I am hoping we will not have to submit any other info apart from the medical as well included every thing possible that is mentioned on the checklist, including PCC etc. 

Thanks for you help. 

Kristen


----------



## Becky26

kristenpurp said:


> Thanks very much Becky, I filled in the spreadsheet.
> 
> I did include the info about the last date I can fly etc, but I will definitely get my doctor to write an official letter stating the last date I can fly. I am thinking I won't really be able to submit that though until we get a CO? I am hoping we will not have to submit any other info apart from the medical as well included every thing possible that is mentioned on the checklist, including PCC etc.
> 
> Thanks for you help.
> 
> Kristen



Thanks Kristen, I have added your details to the SS. AHC should contact you soon to get the medicals done also requesting the PCC according to the current visa processing trend.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

roshana said:


> Hlo mithi,thank you for ur post .well it's been almost a week.i dun think so that my file is near to get spouse visa because it's long way to go that my file isnt placed in queue


hiya roshana 

one week more to go.......see if u get your visitor visa or if not then definitely you are near to your 309 visa dear......for y it has been long time so i hope if they want to take decision they can do in 2-3 days... so dont worry you are near to your visa.....

may god bless u dear..

reagrds,
mithi


----------



## munda3021

Hi Everyone 

New to this forum..filed my wife's application from Pakistan in november last year, Just wondering if there is any timeline for applicants from pakistan??


----------



## HH8570

hey Sweet83
Congrats dear. .gr8 news. Now jst take care of urself rather than taking stress of visa. Jst b happy , U ll surely get ur Visa on priority basis as becky told. .  N one thing more , stop taking bharatnatyam classes. God bless u.. .takecare dear. .


----------



## roshana

mithi1988 said:


> hiya roshana
> 
> one week more to go.......see if u get your visitor visa or if not then definitely you are near to your 309 visa dear......for y it has been long time so i hope if they want to take decision they can do in 2-3 days... so dont worry you are near to your visa.....
> 
> may god bless u dear..
> 
> reagrds,
> mithi


Thanks you mithi dear,hope so anyway u having great tym there ya?godbless u tu
Thanks


----------



## Nitu108

Hello beckey and every one

I am in Australia and now going to apply (SUBCLASS 820).

Hope every one will get visa soon, All the best.


----------



## sweet83

HH8570 said:


> hey Sweet83
> Congrats dear. .gr8 news. Now jst take care of urself rather than taking stress of visa. Jst b happy , U ll surely get ur Visa on priority basis as becky told. .  N one thing more , stop taking bharatnatyam classes. God bless u.. .takecare dear. .


Hey hh8570
thank you so much for ur blessings dearyes trying to be away from stress...still not belive it that I am expecting ohh my god in 17 days everything happend with me lolzz..tommoro my husband going to talk about this to my agent lets see what happened next but as per my due date which is in October first week so I hope they not consider me in early grant bcos in sep 6 my 12 month time frame close and I get my visa anyhow befour sep ...yes I should stop my classes right away. .one's again thank you so much
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

Nitu108 said:


> Hello beckey and every one
> 
> I am in Australia and now going to apply (SUBCLASS 820).
> 
> Hope every one will get visa soon, All the best.




Hey Nitu,

Congratulations on getting married. Hope you are having a good time in Australia.
Good luck to you! Hope you get your 820/801 approved soon.

Kind Regards, 
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> Thank you Becky... Yes I am getting married on 14th Feb 2014, after that I know I will be in queue (long).. So gathering information as much as possible.... I don't wanna submit my Facebook chat log (personal) but can submit skype call log and emails.


Hey Sushy,

Great!! Congratulations, your big day is at hand. Hope you have a wonderful wedding. Forget about everything else, relax and enjoy your time. Because after the weddng you will have heaps of time to worry about the visa crap.
Congratulations again. Feel free to ask more questions you might have.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> Thanks for ur suggestion becky.next week i am planning to call ahc and hope to listen that my file is already placed in queue:fingerscrossed:




YES!!! For sure. Hoping for the best for you  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## prvisaaus

*Visa Grant*

Dear all,

I have been tracking this forum for last 3 month. i have got my visa grant today.
here are the details, hope this helps other users.

DOL: 30th june 2013
Co Assign : 25 / 10/ 2013
Medical on: 30 /10/2013
CO: unknown
Doq: 29/11/2013
DOG 12/02/2014


hope this is of some help to other users.

This particular thread and excel file gives an very good idea of of where one's application stands and helps in planning the important things.

A invaluable crowd sourcing example and special thanks to the lead members keeping this forum up to date.


-cheers 
prvisaaus


----------



## Becky26

prvisaaus said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been tracking this forum for last 3 month. i have got my visa grant today.
> here are the details, hope this helps other users.
> 
> DOL: 30th june 2013
> Co Assign : 25 / 10/ 2013
> Medical on: 30 /10/2013
> CO: unknown
> Doq: 29/11/2013
> DOG 12/02/2014
> 
> 
> hope this is of some help to other users.
> 
> This particular thread and excel file gives an very good idea of of where one's application stands and helps in planning the important things.
> 
> A invaluable crowd sourcing example and special thanks to the lead members keeping this forum up to date.
> 
> 
> -cheers
> prvisaaus



Congratulations!! Hope you have a fun time lane:lane:
One more thing, which VFS did you lodge your application at? Thanks.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## prvisaaus

Becky26 said:


> Congratulations!! Hope you have a fun time lane:lane:
> One more thing, which VFS did you lodge your application at? Thanks.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I applied from VFS Bangalore.

-prvisaaus


----------



## detonator1961

*To Justdeeps*

Hi,

Our Co was back to office last monday from leave. Any update from your side?

I think he is a lazy prick and could not care any less of our applications. Let me know if you hear something from him so I know atleast he is alive lol


----------



## detonator1961

*To Happy Diwali*

I know you are kinda silent user but have you heard anything from you CO after the long wait of getting one


----------



## saras712

Finally AHC give chance to make it large....on 12th feb.....sc100 granted......Bakshi was visa officer


----------



## harsingh

saras712 said:


> Finally AHC give chance to make it large....on 12th feb.....sc100 granted......Bakshi was visa officer


Congrats Saras and Prvisaaus


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Finally AHC give chance to make it large....on 12th feb.....sc100 granted......Bakshi was visa officer



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Finally you got it. So happy for you and your wife lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. I told you not to worry. Now you can fly back to Australia with your wife. Take Care and God Bless You!!!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

prvisaaus said:


> I applied from VFS Bangalore.
> 
> -prvisaaus



Thanks for your reply.


----------



## sweet83

saras712 said:


> Finally AHC give chance to make it large....on 12th feb.....sc100 granted......Bakshi was visa officer


Hey saras
congratulations to you mate...so happy for you u made my day ...god bless you both have a wonderful life ahead with your spouse in australia..enjoy.
regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

Dear becky
hey becky dear you are the next one be prepared for good news soon ...my heart says your file is in final queue already. .you will here something good in next few weeks. 
Regards 
sweet83


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



saras712 said:


> Finally AHC give chance to make it large....on 12th feb.....sc100 granted......Bakshi was visa officer


*lane: Congratulations to you both... feeling so happy for you... wish you a happy married life... :cheer2:​*


----------



## saras712

Thanks all for ur kind support...specially becky.it was bit depressing. ..las few days.but finallly I developed art of waiting in immigration matter.....now after 5 year....we will start our permanent marriage life in Australia. Becky hope I will see u sometime soon in Brisbane or else u guys come up north. I will be around and always there for answers that we can give our best.


----------



## HH8570

Hey Saras712

Congrats ....  . wish u a bright future ahead with ir partner.


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> I am doing good ..well yes I am pregnant now doctor confirm it 6 feb ..so worried and feeling shy ufff to tell you this..Thanks for your reply asvi needed it most this time thank you so much becky.. and yes my husband is Australian citizen
> Regards
> sweet83


Congratulations Sweet83... be happy and start taking care of your health... stop taking any stress for Visa… you will get some priority in Visa Grant...


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Dear becky
> hey becky dear you are the next one be prepared for good news soon ...my heart says your file is in final queue already. .you will here something good in next few weeks.
> Regards
> sweet83



Dear sweet,

Thank you so much for constantly building up my morale and strength during such a depressing time :der::der::der::der: I don't know what I would do without you :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger: 
Thank you so very much for your wishes and prayers. And I hope and pray for the same for you 
Hope you get your visa soon. Everyone deserves to be happy.
Good Luck.

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

sweet83 said:


> Dear becky
> hey becky dear you are the next one be prepared for good news soon ...my heart says your file is in final queue already. .you will here something good in next few weeks.
> Regards
> sweet83


You are right; I do hope that Becky’s file has already been placed in the queue for final decision... and after few weeks she is getting her Visa Grant email... :ranger:


----------



## sweet83

cute1987 said:


> Congratulations Sweet83... be happy and start taking care of your health... stop taking any stress for Visa… you will get some priority in Visa Grant...


Hey cute1987
how you been?...hope you are doing good by the grace of God. .thank you so much for your blessings. .yes now a day's I am only focused on my health. .but visa issue upset me quite...today I talked about this to my agent he assure me to update soon rest all depends on Destiny's hand ..one's again thank you so much for your concerns. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Thanks all for ur kind support...specially becky.it was bit depressing. ..las few days.but finallly I developed art of waiting in immigration matter.....now after 5 year....we will start our permanent marriage life in Australia. Becky hope I will see u sometime soon in Brisbane or else u guys come up north. I will be around and always there for answers that we can give our best.



No worries man, happy I could be of help. You have helped me as well on many ocassion. You helped me not give up and to have patience. Thank you so much!
And yes, my husband and I hope to meet you and your wife in Brisbane or up north one day, hoping its very soon. You guys are welcome. You know how to get hold of me 

Good Luck and congratulations once again. You deserve it. You have fought for this for way too long and now you have won this battle.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> Dear sweet,
> 
> Thank you so much for constantly building up my morale and strength during such a depressing time :der::der::der::der: I don't know what I would do without you :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:
> Thank you so very much for your wishes and prayers. And I hope and pray for the same for you
> Hope you get your visa soon. Everyone deserves to be happy.
> Good Luck.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Becky


Hey Becky, you are a motivator who always tries to motivate others... :nono: so don’t be sad... after few weeks you are getting your Visa Grant email... :thumb:


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> Hey Becky, you are a motivator who always tries to motivate others... :nono: so don’t be sad... after few weeks you are getting your Visa Grant email... :thumb:




Heeeeeeey cute!!!!

How are you?? How's things going in Australia??
Hope you are having a great time. Valentine's Day tomorrow :tongue1::tongue1:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> I am doing good ..well yes I am pregnant now doctor confirm it 6 feb ..so worried and feeling shy ufff to tell you this..Thanks for your reply asvi needed it most this time thank you so much becky.. and yes my husband is Australian citizen
> Regards
> sweet83


Congrets sweet83..........for good news....you got golden ticket for fast visa processing.


----------



## sweet83

saras712 said:


> Congrets sweet83..........for good news....you got golden ticket for fast visa processing.


Hey saras
thank you so much for your wishes. .let's see what future holds in his hand ...just hope for the best..Thanks you once again for all your kind words. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## cute1987

sweet83 said:


> Hey cute1987
> how you been?...hope you are doing good by the grace of God. .thank you so much for your blessings. .yes now a day's I am only focused on my health. .but visa issue upset me quite...today I talked about this to my agent he assure me to update soon rest all depends on Destiny's hand ..one's again thank you so much for your concerns.
> Regards
> sweet83





Becky26 said:


> Heeeeeeey cute!!!!
> 
> How are you?? How's things going in Australia??
> Hope you are having a great time. Valentine's Day tomorrow :tongue1::tongue1:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Onset wish you all :cheer2: *HAPPY VALENTINE's DAY 2014* :cheer2:

I'm good; pray to God for an early Visa Grant to all my forum friends...!!!

Sweet83, don’t worry like ruchimadan, Kulvinder Kaur and nehakausher12, you will also get some priority in Visa Grant...


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> Onset wish you all :cheer2: *HAPPY VALENTINE's DAY 2014* :cheer2:
> 
> I'm good; pray to God for an early Visa Grant to all my forum friends...!!!
> 
> Sweet83, don’t worry like ruchimadan, Kulvinder Kaur and nehakausher12, you will also get some priority in Visa Grant...



"Happy Valentine's Day" to you too.
Hope it brings many chocolates and roses for you 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Amaanisingh

saras712 said:


> Finally AHC give chance to make it large....on 12th feb.....sc100 granted......Bakshi was visa officer


Heyyyy 
Congrats saras...
Thats a greatt news.. My visa grant officer was same too..
Finally a permanent resident now... 
Have a great life..!!!


----------



## Amaanisingh

sweet83 said:


> Hey cute1987
> how you been?...hope you are doing good by the grace of God. .thank you so much for your blessings. .yes now a day's I am only focused on my health. .but visa issue upset me quite...today I talked about this to my agent he assure me to update soon rest all depends on Destiny's hand ..one's again thank you so much for your concerns.
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey sweets 
Thats such a goood news..
Congratulations ...
I can relate to your feeling very well..
Its most happiest at one time and quite depressing at the other..
Being away from your partner at this time is the most toughest thing..
U feel sad but u can't be sad coz of your n baby's health..
I lived alone whole through my pregnancy.. 
So i pray that you get your visa as soonest as possible..as the coming bundle of joy shouldn't suffer this seperation.. He/she deserves love from both the parents...
Don't be sad.. You are mother now.. You have to start learning to ignore your feelings for your baby..
Keep eating healthy.. Keep thinking good.. Be positive.. Be happy..
It reaaallly reallly affects your baby's personality..
Visa will come soon..keep praying..
Loadss and loadsss of blessings and tonss of good wishes..

Have fun wud be mum!!!


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> "Happy Valentine's Day" to you too.
> Hope it brings many chocolates and roses for you
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky..
(moderated)
You are really a gem of person..
You are helping tons of people and affecting positively many lives..
Keep up the good work l..
May all the blessings bless you with soonest visa grant and you celebrate your first anniversary together..

Keep going.. You are just about to reach!!!
Happy valentines day !!
God bless you immensly...


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey becky..
> Howz u gurl!!!
> You are really a gem of person..
> You are helping tons of people and affecting positively many lives..
> Keep up the good work gurl..
> May all the blessings bless you with soonest visa grant and you celebrate your first anniversary together..
> 
> Keep going.. You are just about to reach!!!
> Happy valentines day !!
> God bless you immensly...




Hey Amaanisingh,

I'm good, still in the limbo situation :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
How are you? Hows Australia treating you? Thank you so much for your kind words and constant emotional support. It means a lot. All of our prayers will hopefully come true very soon and we all (the ones waiting for their visa) will be re-united with our significant half. 
Getting really worried now thinking that I might not be able to get the visa approved before March 8. So our 1st anniversary will suck too. Then April 8 will be our 3 year anniversary since we have been together; hoping that the visa at least comes by then ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

Valentine's Day feels depressing right now. Even though I just got off the phone after speaking with my husband wishing each other happy valentine's day, we both knew that this year today sucked so bad. When we were living together it was one of the funnest day of the year. 

Anyways! getting off the sad and depressing topic, hope you are having a blast and have a wonderful valentine's day with your partner.
Take care, God Bless You and your cute little family.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

hiya saras 712

congrtulations.......may god bless u both and have a good life ahead...

regards,
mithi


----------



## saras712

Amaanisingh said:


> Heyyyy
> Congrats saras...
> Thats a greatt news.. My visa grant officer was same too..
> Finally a permanent resident now...
> Have a great life..!!!


Thanks amanisingh and mithi.


----------



## sweet83

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey sweets
> Thats such a goood news..
> Congratulations ...
> I can relate to your feeling very well..
> Its most happiest at one time and quite depressing at the other..
> Being away from your partner at this time is the most toughest thing..
> U feel sad but u can't be sad coz of your n baby's health..
> I lived alone whole through my pregnancy..
> So i pray that you get your visa as soonest as possible..as the coming bundle of joy shouldn't suffer this seperation.. He/she deserves love from both the parents...
> Don't be sad.. You are mother now.. You have to start learning to ignore your feelings for your baby..
> Keep eating healthy.. Keep thinking good.. Be positive.. Be happy..
> It reaaallly reallly affects your baby's personality..
> Visa will come soon..keep praying..
> Loadss and loadsss of blessings and tonss of good wishes..
> 
> Have fun wud be mum!!!


Hey amaani
how are you? How's thing's in australia? Thanks you so much for your blessings. .few questions I have amaani I am scared now very much in australia me and my husband only no relatives I have there how can my husband mannage my delivery??? If I choose to delivery is in india its a good idea?? Pls suggest me ...tommoro my husband leave india afterwards I miss him definitely. .yes visa issue upset me quite. .but trying to stay clam bcos of my baby's health. .this beginning days are horrible ..yes your advise help me kot I try to follow as fullest. .thank you so much..missing you so much I saw you post and feeling so happy that still you are with us otherwise me and becky feeling sometimes fuzzz..keep us posted..how is our little angle? I hope she enjoys daddy's company. .wish you a happy valentines day
Regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

Dear forum friends
happy valentines day to all of you..
Regards sweet83


----------



## saras712

Hi sweet83

Sorry I am answering to the question asked to Amanisingh.I would suggest to deliver your baby in Aus in terms of avoiding waiting game again. Midwives and nursing really good over their...they treat u as your close one.They have anti natal classes by government and post natal services are good too.They try to do normal and natural delivery in 99.99 % case.....This is our experience for my sister in law. Rest is your choice.


----------



## Justdeeps

*On vacation*

Hey guys, I am on vacation and spending time with my parents.  will check all posts and reply by monday. Happy Valentine's day! !! 

Cheers,
Deepthi


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Dear forum friends
> happy valentines day to all of you..
> Regards sweet83



Happy Valentine's Day to you too!!! 

-Becky


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Hey guys, I am on vacation and spending time with my parents.  will check all posts and reply by monday. Happy Valentine's day! !!
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi



Have a fun time Deepthi. Happy Valentine's Day to you!!
Enjoy your weekend 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ruchimadan said:


> Hey becky how r u? Keep up ur hopes girl ur visa is just round the corner.
> Wish u guys luck.....
> Hey saras congratulations. .....
> Regards
> Ruchi Madan



Hey ruchimadan!!!!

I'm good, thanks! 
How are you girl?? How's life in Australia? Don't forget to give us the good news. I am waiting for the little one to arrive 
Hope you are having a nice time and relaxing yourself. Eat healthy and do things that make you happy, good for the baby. Take care. God bless you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update?*

Hey Sneha.Chavan,

How are you? Just wondering if you have received your visa or heard anything from AHC as to when you'll receive it? It's been 77 days since DOQ and I was curious to know if you got the good news or are still waiting. Your reply will be highly appreciated. Thanks for your help. Good Luck and please keep us posted.
Have a nice day.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Update/News?*

Dear Ardee,

How are you? I noticed that it has been 83 days since the DOQ. I would please like you to update your details and/or post a message on the thread so we know how far along you are in your visa processing. Or better if you have received your visa. This information is helping all of us on this thread and many others reading it as non-members.
Your "one-liner" reply will be highly appreciated.

If no response, I will update the SS. I have already marked:-
_Dan85
Farah Tabassum
raj
Np_
as Inactive members.

Thanks for your time and I look forward to your reply. Hoping its good news.
Have a nice day. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

sweet83 said:


> Dear forum friends
> happy valentines day to all of you..
> Regards sweet83




Happy Valentines day to i as well dear. 
Stay blessed. Takecare. .


----------



## Becky26

*Top 5*

5 applicants who can receive their visas at any time:-
1. Ardee--------------------83 days since DOQ (might have got their visa);
2. Sneha.Chavan-------------77 days since DOQ;
3. sis_bhav------------------71 days since DOQ;
4. vicky_er1985-------------71 days since DOQ; and
5. Jap-----------------------66 days since DOQ

Good Luck to all.

_P.S- This list is based on the information taken from the SS._

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sneha.Chavan

Hello Everyone,

I have received mail from AHC and they have grant me Visa on 12th Feb .
Thanks to all for your help and support, Special Thanks to Becky for providing all the details of visa application. I hope Becky too receive visa soon.

Here are my Visa Details:

DOA- 12th July 2013
CO Assigned- 29th Oct 2013
Final queue - 29th Nov 2013
Visa Grant - 12 Feb 2014 

Wish you all the best... Hope you all get your visa soon. 


Thanks

Regards,
Sneha Chavan


----------



## Becky26

Sneha.Chavan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received mail from AHC and they have grant me Visa on 12th Feb .
> Thanks to all for your help and support, Special Thanks to Becky for providing all the details of visa application. I hope Becky too receive visa soon.
> 
> Here are my Visa Details:
> 
> DOA- 12th July 2013
> CO Assigned- 29th Oct 2013
> Final queue - 29th Nov 2013
> Visa Grant - 12 Feb 2014
> 
> Wish you all the best... Hope you all get your visa soon.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards,
> Sneha Chavan



Many many congratulations!!!! Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane:lane:
Take care and God Bless You. Thanks so much for you wishes and kind words.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Becky26 said:


> 5 applicants who can receive their visas at any time:-
> 1. Ardee--------------------83 days since DOQ (might have got their visa);
> 2. Sneha.Chavan-------------77 days since DOQ; lane:
> 3. sis_bhav------------------71 days since DOQ;
> 4. vicky_er1985-------------71 days since DOQ; and
> 5. Jap-----------------------66 days since DOQ
> 
> Good Luck to all.
> 
> _P.S- This list is based on the information taken from the SS._
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



One off the list!! 
Good luck to the rest 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

Sneha.Chavan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received mail from AHC and they have grant me Visa on 12th Feb .
> Thanks to all for your help and support, Special Thanks to Becky for providing all the details of visa application. I hope Becky too receive visa soon.
> 
> Here are my Visa Details:
> 
> DOA- 12th July 2013
> CO Assigned- 29th Oct 2013
> Final queue - 29th Nov 2013
> Visa Grant - 12 Feb 2014
> 
> Wish you all the best... Hope you all get your visa soon.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards,
> Sneha Chavan[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey Sneha Chavan
> Congrats dear. Wish u a bright future wid ur partner. . . .


----------



## candy5

Hey Guys , 

Its extremely wonderful to see this forum so active and encouraging one another about they visa statues .. Great work guys !!! Im just new to this forum and wish to keep u guys update about my visa details as well . Just like the rest of you im still awaiting my visa approval .. 

My details of which are below :angel:

DOL - 26th Feb 2013 New delhi 
Partner visa 309
CO assigned - 10 th Febuary 2104 
Asked for adittional document - PCC 
Pcc sent on 11 th Feb 


havent heard anything yet 

Great going guys < keep the spirit of patience and all will get they visa 


Much love 
Candy


----------



## Becky26

candy5 said:


> Hey Guys ,
> 
> Its extremely wonderful to see this forum so active and encouraging one another about they visa statues .. Great work guys !!! Im just new to this forum and wish to keep u guys update about my visa details as well . Just like the rest of you im still awaiting my visa approval ..
> 
> My details of which are below :angel:
> 
> DOL - 26th Feb 2013 New delhi
> Partner visa 309
> CO assigned - 10 th Febuary 2104
> Asked for adittional document - PCC
> Pcc sent on 11 th Feb
> 
> 
> havent heard anything yet
> 
> Great going guys < keep the spirit of patience and all will get they visa
> 
> 
> Much love
> Candy



Hey Candy,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.



Just to be clear:- You applied for your Partner (309/100) Visa on Feb 26, 2013?
It's going to be almost a year since you applied. What's the reason for such delay? 
Look forward to your reply. Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## candy5

Becky26 said:


> Hey Candy,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> 
> Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
> You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> 
> Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
> 
> Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts.
> Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> 
> I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
> So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear:- You applied for your Partner (309/100) Visa on Feb 26, 2013?
> It's going to be almost a year since you applied. What's the reason for such delay?
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Dear Becky , 

Thanks for keeping me posted about the forum rules 

Yes im so sorry i made a mistake on my date of lodgement . I lodged my application on the 26th August 2103 . 

I have mentioned my application details above  

Much love
Candy


----------



## candy5

Bittu said:


> Hi everyone......
> Anyone got co for his/her application???
> Or any idea when they will Allocate ???
> My dol is 28 aug 13...dont know why
> They delay.... I think this delay will effect aur
> Time for visa grant....
> 
> Thnx


Hey , 

I applied around the 26th August 2013 , and got a Co assigned on the 10th Feb . 
So you aren't far away from getting one too  

Hope this little info helps . 

Regards 
Candy


----------



## Becky26

Bittu said:


> Hi everyone......
> Anyone got co for his/her application???
> Or any idea when they will Allocate ???
> My dol is 28 aug 13...dont know why
> They delay.... I think this delay will effect aur
> Time for visa grant....
> 
> Thnx



Hey Bittu,

How are you? I know how frustrating it is; this wait is traumatizing. But unfortunately I haven't come across any member who has got CO allocated from late August. No idea as to what AHC is doing. My CO called me and said that she will email me but it's been 2 weeks today since her last call and I still have not received anything from her or AHC.

They are just hopeless :smash::smash::smash::smash:
_I'm not sure if you have noticed the change, on AHC website, where the approximate CO allocation time was 20-12 weeks last month. And now they have changed it to 25-26 weeks from the date of lodgement.
Here is the link:-_
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

I got my CO allocated in 191 days. I'd suggest you should call them on Monday as today they probably will give you the same "Standard Processing Time Frame" bull crap as it's Friday and 4:00PM now. Even though they close at 5:00PM AHC workers must probably start packing up today's work (just like our government offices....LOL)

So yeah, Call AHC on Monday and ask them how much longer is it going to take to get a CO allocated to your file.
Hope this helps. Keep praying and hopefully the new week will begin with many more news. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

candy5 said:


> Dear Becky ,
> 
> Thanks for keeping me posted about the forum rules
> 
> Yes im so sorry i made a mistake on my date of lodgement . I lodged my application on the 26th August 2103 .
> 
> I have mentioned my application details above
> 
> Much love
> Candy



No worries, your dates freaked me out a little :crazy::crazy:
Thanks for your reply. I have updated your details. You can view them by clicking on the follwoing link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Just wondering if you also add the name of your CO by filling in that SS form again, just the CO name. Or if you could tell me the CO code. All the CO codes are on the SS. That will be great help. Thanks so much. Look forward to your reply.

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## candy5

Becky26 said:


> No worries, your dates freaked me out a little :crazy::crazy:
> Thanks for your reply. I have updated your details. You can view them by clicking on the follwoing link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> Just wondering if you also add the name of your CO by filling in that SS form again, just the CO name. Or if you could tell me the CO code. All the CO codes are on the SS. That will be great help. Thanks so much. Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Becky


Hey Becky 

Im not to sure how to get the code of my CO .


----------



## Becky26

Bittu said:


> Hi everyone......
> Anyone got co for his/her application???
> Or any idea when they will Allocate ???
> My dol is 28 aug 13...dont know why
> They delay.... I think this delay will effect aur
> Time for visa grant....
> 
> Thnx



Hey,

Apologies for giving you incorrect information. I just added candy's details in the SS and noticed that her application was lodged during late August. Candy is the first late August applicant to get a CO. 
So good news!!!! You hopefully will be next to get a CO :dance::dance:
Hope this helps!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

candy5 said:


> Hey Becky
> 
> Im not to sure how to get the code of my CO .




Hey,

Don't worry about it. I just looked at your form that came through. You had the CO name filled out. My apologies!! 

Thanks for your reply.
Becky


----------



## sweet83

saras712 said:


> Hi sweet83
> 
> Sorry I am answering to the question asked to Amanisingh.I would suggest to deliver your baby in Aus in terms of avoiding waiting game again. Midwives and nursing really good over their...they treat u as your close one.They have anti natal classes by government and post natal services are good too.They try to do normal and natural delivery in 99.99 % case.....This is our experience for my sister in law. Rest is your choice.


Hi saras
you don't need to say sorry..Thank you so much for your valuable advise. .I keep this in my mind...yes you are right again I have to wait for my baby's passports and all. .have a fabulous life ahead in australia
Regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

Hi ruchimadan
how are you? Hope everything good at ur hand..yes I should do what you suggested me to do. .thank you so much for your valuable advise I keep this in my mind and follow as per you suggest me..pls take care we all forum members eagerly awaiting good news from your side ..
Regards
sweet83


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Hi,

My wife has applied for her Partner Migration Visa on 13th September, 2014. We are still waiting for the Allocation of Case Officer. In december, when she sent an email about the status, she got a reply saying allocation of case office time is 17-18 weeks. So at the end of 18 weeks, we sent another email about the update, this time allocation time increased to 20-21 weeks. End of 21 weeks, we sent another email, and this time they said time frame has again increased to 25 weeks now. However, they did suggest that we could apply for Visitor Visa, since in our last email we mentioned that she wishes to be in Melbourne with me, as its my first birthday after our marriage last year. So now I am going to apply for her Visitor's Visa sometime next week. I will update all the info in the excel file. You guys are really doing a great job by keeping the excel file up to date.

Regards,
Gaurav.


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Don't worry about it. I just looked at your form that came through. You had the CO name filled out. My apologies!!
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> Becky


Hey becky
what's up?..candy got her co allocation for there file .she is late August applicant. .its a definitely a good news and ray of hope other applicants like me now in this seen its all cleared your file is perfectly all right and no dought its already be in final queue. .I hope by next week you give us good news..early july applicants getting there visa its proven by neha's updated message today why we suffering don't know holy crap
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife has applied for her Partner Migration Visa on 13th September, 2014. We are still waiting for the Allocation of Case Officer. In december, when she sent an email about the status, she got a reply saying allocation of case office time is 17-18 weeks. So at the end of 18 weeks, we sent another email about the update, this time allocation time increased to 20-21 weeks. End of 21 weeks, we sent another email, and this time they said time frame has again increased to 25 weeks now. However, they did suggest that we could apply for Visitor Visa, since in our last email we mentioned that she wishes to be in Melbourne with me, as its my first birthday after our marriage last year. So now I am going to apply for her Visitor's Visa sometime next week. I will update all the info in the excel file. You guys are really doing a great job by keeping the excel file up to date.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.



Hey Gaurav,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


That's what happened to me. I applied during late July2013. At that time the CO allocation time frame was 10-12 from the DOL. Since then that time frame has now gone up to 26 weeks as you say. I got my CO after 191 days since DOL that's over 27 weeks time.
At the moment late July and August applicants are getting CO allocated. Just so you have an idea. 

Hope this information helps. Feel free to ask if you have more questions. Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife has applied for her Partner Migration Visa on 13th September, 2014. We are still waiting for the Allocation of Case Officer. In december, when she sent an email about the status, she got a reply saying allocation of case office time is 17-18 weeks. So at the end of 18 weeks, we sent another email about the update, this time allocation time increased to 20-21 weeks. End of 21 weeks, we sent another email, and this time they said time frame has again increased to 25 weeks now. However, they did suggest that we could apply for Visitor Visa, since in our last email we mentioned that she wishes to be in Melbourne with me, as its my first birthday after our marriage last year. So now I am going to apply for her Visitor's Visa sometime next week. I will update all the info in the excel file. You guys are really doing a great job by keeping the excel file up to date.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.


Hi gaurav
I am speechless at this moment what I say ...ohh my god what is this happening with us really terrible thing ...they suggest you to apply visitors visa ufff what is this????It's clearly shows a long wait still ....bull crap now a big question arrives in my mind what they are doing?..so many july applicants got there visa so who are in queue?..anyways keep faith in god he is single hope now for us.god bless us all.
regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> what's up?..candy got her co allocation for there file .she is late August applicant. .its a definitely a good news and ray of hope other applicants like me now in this seen its all cleared your file is perfectly all right and no dought its already be in final queue. .I hope by next week you give us good news..early july applicants getting there visa its proven by neha's updated message today why we suffering don't know holy crap
> Regards
> sweet83



Heeeey sweet!!!

How's the "would-be mama" doing? 
Yes!! That definitely is a great news. Late August applicants getting COs now. And then soon it'll be you  
How did you go informing AHC about your pregnancy? You'll definitely be gettting priority processing with your application :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Take care and rest up!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Heeeey sweet!!!
> 
> How's the "would-be mama" doing?
> Yes!! That definitely is a great news. Late August applicants getting COs now. And then soon it'll be you
> How did you go informing AHC about your pregnancy? You'll definitely be gettting priority processing with your application :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Take care and rest up!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
I am doing good..yes my husband talked about this to my agent he will update he assure him now see what happens next..thank you so much becky I don't know what I do without you. ..I wish to go with my husband tommoro ...little bit sad. .I wish to be with him as my baby also want to hear his dad's voice dally god ...wht a lovely valentines day lolzzzz I remember whole life
Regards
sweet83


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Hi,
Its bit frustrating.. Specially its bit tricky time frame for me.. As my birthday is just after mid March.. I am just hoping that she gets her final visa by than.. I'll still apply for her visitors visa just in case..


----------



## sweet83

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi,
> Its bit frustrating.. Specially its bit tricky time frame for me.. As my birthday is just after mid March.. I am just hoping that she gets her final visa by than.. I'll still apply for her visitors visa just in case..


Hi gaurav
I don't know am I right or wrong but I suggest you to be wait bcos as my guts feeling next month is our I am also early September applicant I applied mine is on 6 sep ..as you see so many in our forum late August applicant also started by allocation of co for there file so in this senerio we should wait bcos if we apply visitors visa in this time process goes more longer and depressing by applying visitors they stop taking any interest in our file bcos at final decision of grants applicants should be in india I hope you understand what I exactly want to say..sorry I can't explain this in adetailed description as my health now a days in on and off mode god bless every one 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

Bittu said:


> Hi.....
> M neha n just feeling so frurstrated cz
> Still waiting for co.... Bt wanna thnx to
> Becky n sweet83..... They are very sweet
> For everyone.... N offcourse a big thnk to
> Candy also for her rply....
> 
> Regards
> Neha



No worries, we all know what this situation feels like. As frustrating as it is, AHC doesn't do anything to facilitate a better/less depressive processing method by keeping the applicants updated with information.
You'll be next to get CO assigned to your file next week 
Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Bittu said:


> Hi.....
> M neha n just feeling so frurstrated cz
> Still waiting for co.... Bt wanna thnx to
> Becky n sweet83..... They are very sweet
> For everyone.... N offcourse a big thnk to
> Candy also for her rply....
> 
> Regards
> Neha


Hi neha
don't be upset as you know we are in same boat ..as you are a part of this forum now so we are like a small family who encourage and motivated eachother on this tuff time of life..you do not need to worry about co issues very soon you gonna be heard something good for sure thumbs up for this
Hope for the best as god is allways with us if you have any queries pls share with us we try over best to resolve your queries  yes no doubt becky is our darling she is fantastic, noble hearted girl  
Regards
sweet83


----------



## detonator1961

If all the indian people would be as nice and as helpful as the forum member then india would be a definitively great place to live. That means there would not be any ahc visa crap to ruin our lives lol


----------



## roshana

It's been 12days bt still no interview of visit visa why?i think they increased the time frame of visit visa also..what is happening to these ahc


----------



## tikna

Hi All, 

I applied for my wife spouse visa n 26th December and we haven't heard anything from CO yet. I know its too early to think about it since AHC website says 26 weeks for CO allocation. What I am worried is that she still haven't got any letter saying to go for Medicals or PCC. 
She had never travelled to Australia before. I have seen on SS that applicants who applied in January have got a letter from immigration to go for their medicals. Should I be worried? 
Anyone else experiencing the same situation? 

Thanks for your help in advance!!

Regards


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> If all the indian people would be as nice and as helpful as the forum member then india would be a definitively great place to live. That means there would not be any ahc visa crap to ruin our lives lol




I couldn't agree more. If things were better in this country we wouldn't not have to look for other options for our future. If our governement took care of their people there would be less of youth (the country's future) leaving their our motherland and contributing towards another country's future.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



tikna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for my wife spouse visa n 26th December and we haven't heard anything from CO yet. I know its too early to think about it since AHC website says 26 weeks for CO allocation. What I am worried is that she still haven't got any letter saying to go for Medicals or PCC.
> She had never travelled to Australia before. I have seen on SS that applicants who applied in January have got a letter from immigration to go for their medicals. Should I be worried?
> Anyone else experiencing the same situation?
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance!!
> 
> Regards



Hey tikna,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*Regarding Your Query:-*
I'd suggest you to wait for another couple of weeks. This new processing method of AHC is just bizzare. There is no fixed way tracking the processing at any point of time. Sometimes the applicants receive the request for medicals and/or PCC during the first 15-20 days of DOL. And sometimes it takes longer. 
If you call AHC they are not going to give you a straight answer and always will give you the "standard processing time frame of 12 months" blah blah blah......
and will ask you to wait until 25-26 weeks. You are already aware of this information. Plus worst thing is the operators are very rude like you are asking them for something unreasonable.
Hope you understand what I'm saying.

Hope this information helps. Good Luck and keep us posted.
Have a nice day.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tikna

Becky26 said:


> Hey tikna,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> 
> 
> *Regarding Your Query:-*
> I'd suggest you to wait for another couple of weeks. This new processing method of AHC is just bizzare. There is no fixed way tracking the processing at any point of time. Sometimes the applicants receive the request for medicals and/or PCC during the first 15-20 days of DOL. And sometimes it takes longer.
> If you call AHC they are not going to give you a straight answer and always will give you the "standard processing time frame of 12 months" blah blah blah......
> and will ask you to wait until 25-26 weeks. You are already aware of this information. Plus worst thing is the operators are very rude like you are asking them for something unreasonable.
> Hope you understand what I'm saying.
> 
> Hope this information helps. Good Luck and keep us posted.
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky, 
Thank you very much for your reply. Yea I will wait for a couple of weeks more then. Hopefully some update will come soon. 
Another question, I want her to come down to Australia in May, when can be a good time to apply for Visitor Visa. Is it too early or too late or right time? 
PS: I have added the details on the sheet. 

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> Hlo becky how are you?one question to ask u that if we called the ahc then we can talk to the operators only nt the c.o of our file?m confused everytime i called in ahc m only get chance to talk operators nt the co.can we able to talk with our c.o or nt?



Hey roshana,

I'm good, thanks for asking 
How's things with you? About the operators you and I often speak to are hopeless and don't have the exact knowledge about our files. They tell you what the computer they are sitting in-front of tells them. 

Try to write an email to your CO if you have her email addresss. And ask them the reason as to why your visa is taking so long. 
There is only 3 more months left in your Partner Visa application Processing time frame as per DIBP. So they either hurry up and give you your partner visa or give you your visitor visa.

From what I think is happening is they are trying to process you file ASAP because their time is going to be up very soon and then they might have to give explaination on their actions and the delay they are causing.

As per AHC it takes 3 months maximum since DOQ to get the visa so they might also be preparing to forward your file to final assessment. Then once the file moves up to the SCO, the applicant is usually asked to return back to India before their file is sent to the SCO. So I really don't know what AHC is trying to do with your file. 

*You need to speak to your CO ASAP!!!! because you have only 3 months left before the "12 month time frame" is over. 
So you ask her if she is going to give you your visa within the 12 month time frame or not. If not you better start typing up a Complaint Letter to the Gobal Feedback. Below is the link to the global feedback page available on the DIBP website:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/feedback.aspx*

*I really hope it doesn't come down to this but if AHC is going to harrase you for no reason, then you should be ready to file a complaint. *
Hope this helps.
Feel free to ask if you have more questions.

P.S.- Even though all you would want to do is yell and scream at your CO for being a pain in your butt and give her a piece of your mind, make sure that you are polite to her if you get to talk to her. Cause like it or not, she is the one who holds your future in our hands. The rest is in the hands of the Almighty. Keep praying ray:ray:ray:ray:ray: Good Luck and keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

All set...unfortunately. ...we are flying in two different flights.......catching up in Brisbane. ..and than flying together from there to townsville. ...hope all July applicants get grant as soon as possible.


----------



## Becky26

tikna said:


> Hi Becky,
> Thank you very much for your reply. Yea I will wait for a couple of weeks more then. Hopefully some update will come soon.
> Another question, I want her to come down to Australia in May, when can be a good time to apply for Visitor Visa. Is it too early or too late or right time?
> PS: I have added the details on the sheet.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


No worries!!
Thanks for adding your details in the SS form. I have added them to our main SpreadSheet that our members use to track the processing method. You can view your details in the SS by clicking on the link mentioned below:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

You can apply for your wife's visitor visa in the mean time, I don't think it's too late. Just make sure you update AHC with all the details like when she is going to be flying to Australia and coming back. Because that information is important as your CO will not forward your wife's partner visa file for final assessment until she is back in India. 

Even if you don't have a CO, send all her visitor visa and return plane ticket details to the AHC via email. 

Not:- I am only providing information from my experience and my research. I'm not a migration agent. 

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> All set...unfortunately. ...we are flying in two different flights.......catching up in Brisbane. ..and than flying together from there to townsville. ...hope all July applicants get grant as soon as possible.


Hope guys have a safe and fun trip!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Veronica

Would forum users please read the rules of this forum, particularly rule 6 which states

1. All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum. 


The use of text speak and non English words is not allowed and posts containing such words or text speak will be deleted and if it persists infractions will be issued.

Thank you for your co-operation.


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Becky26 said:


> No worries!!
> Thanks for adding your details in the SS form. I have added them to our main SpreadSheet that our members use to track the processing method. You can view your details in the SS by clicking on the link mentioned below:-
> 
> 
> You can apply for your wife's visitor visa in the mean time, I don't think it's too late. Just make sure you update AHC with all the details like when she is going to be flying to Australia and coming back. Because that information is important as your CO will not forward your wife's partner visa file for final assessment until she is back in India.
> 
> Even if you don't have a CO, send all her visitor visa and return plane ticket details to the AHC via email.
> 
> Not:- I am only providing information from my experience and my research. I'm not a migration agent.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Hi Becky,

As far as from what I have heard, say if the applicant is in Australia on visitors visa, while waiting for the outcome of the Partner Migration Visa, and if that application is in its final stage, CO does inform applicant about it, so that the applicant can make necessary arrangements to leave Australia and than come back in a few days time (5-10 working days) on a Partner Visa. Applicant doesn't necessary have to go back to India, they can go anywhere outside Australia for the CO to grant the final visa.

Regards,
Gaurav.


----------



## Becky26

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> As far as from what I have heard, say if the applicant is in Australia on visitors visa, while waiting for the outcome of the Partner Migration Visa, and if that application is in its final stage, CO does inform applicant about it, so that the applicant can make necessary arrangements to leave Australia and than come back in a few days time (5-10 working days) on a Partner Visa. Applicant doesn't necessary have to go back to India, they can go anywhere outside Australia for the CO to grant the final visa.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.


Hey Gaurav,

Yes, that's what people think. And is also in the books. AHC in different countries have slightly different rules depending on the country they are located in.
As far as I know and the cases that I have come across on this thread, DIBP and specially AHC New Delhi loves leaving people in a limbo situation. 

*1. Sometimes they don't inform applicants that the CO has been waiting for them to leave Australia to forward their file to the SCO until the applicant themselves call the AHC to know what's going on.*
That is only going to cause you delay, AHC is not going to be the one suffering.
So here it is your responsibility to be on your toes at all times. AHC workers/COs seem friendly and pretend that they are working towards our good but in reality they are doing the exact opposite. So BE CAREFUL!!
Do not think of AHC as your well-wisher.

2. As per DIBP website, AHC or they themselves 90% of the time ask the applicant to leave the country only when the decision on a visa is ready and the CO or SCO is ready to grant the applicant their visa. 
*But AHC New Delhi loves to make people's lives miserable so they request applicants to leave Australia when their file is forwarded to the SCO for final decision. So again couples are forced to be separated when there in fact is no need for it. *

_*3. Regarding getting the visa approved once the applicant has left Australia, many people on this thread and a few other forums have had to wait for ridiculous amount of time to get the visa grant letter after leaving Australia. 
And AHC will linger to email you about the status because that's what they do. It has taken applicants months to receive their visa grant letter after they have returned to India.
So when it comes to AHC New Delhi, things are not as easy as they look or seem to be.
Be careful when making a decision. AHC workers are not nice people, as much as they seem to be; they are not!! As long as you remember this, you will watch your back when dealing with them.
They are there to make our lives a living hell.
*_

If I was going to Australia on a visitor visa, I'd rather come back to my country instead of going anywhere else specailly not knowing how long I'm gonna have to be stuck there. Plus extra costs of visa, living expenses it's ridiculous not to come back to India. And literally as soon as you get the Partner Visa, you can catch the next available flight to Australia. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and don't trust AHC, not even for a second.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roshana

Becky26 said:


> Hey roshana,
> 
> I'm good, thanks for asking
> How's things with you? About the operators you and I often speak to are hopeless and don't have the exact knowledge about our files. They tell you what the computer they are sitting in-front of tells them.
> 
> Try to write an email to your CO if you have her email addresss. And ask them the reason as to why your visa is taking so long.
> There is only 3 more months left in your Partner Visa application Processing time frame as per DIBP. So they either hurry up and give you your partner visa or give you your visitor visa.
> 
> From what I think is happening is they are trying to process you file ASAP because their time is going to be up very soon and then they might have to give explaination on their actions and the delay they are causing.
> 
> As per AHC it takes 3 months maximum since DOQ to get the visa so they might also be preparing to forward your file to final assessment. Then once the file moves up to the SCO, the applicant is usually asked to return back to India before their file is sent to the SCO. So I really don't know what AHC is trying to do with your file.
> 
> *You need to speak to your CO ASAP!!!! because you have only 3 months left before the "12 month time frame" is over.
> So you ask her if she is going to give you your visa within the 12 month time frame or not. If not you better start typing up a Complaint Letter to the Gobal Feedback. Below is the link to the global feedback page available on the DIBP website:-
> https://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/feedback.aspx*
> 
> *I really hope it doesn't come down to this but if AHC is going to harrase you for no reason, then you should be ready to file a complaint. *
> Hope this helps.
> Feel free to ask if you have more questions.
> 
> P.S.- Even though all you would want to do is yell and scream at your CO for being a pain in your butt and give her a piece of your mind, make sure that you are polite to her if you get to talk to her. Cause like it or not, she is the one who holds your future in our hands. The rest is in the hands of the Almighty. Keep praying ray:ray:ray:ray:ray: Good Luck and keep us posted.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thank you so much becky.oh god plz help me out soon .hope that my file was placed in queue.everytime i called them they only told me that average processing is 8 to11months bla bla ..and ur c.o is on ur file for forwarding for final queue.bt this tym when i gonna make sure that i'll get exact info:fingerscrossed: fighting


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> Thank you so much becky.oh god plz help me out soon .hope that my file was placed in queue.everytime i called them they only told me that average processing is 8 to11months bla bla ..and ur c.o is on ur file for forwarding for final queue.bt this tym when i gonna make sure that i'll get exact info:fingerscrossed: fighting


Hey roshana,

Don't worry it's all gonna be alright. Just call the CO on Monday morning and hopefully all your doubts will be cleared and your CO will answer all your queries.
Most of all hoping that your file is forwarded for final decision and you get your visa ASAP. Good Luck!!
Keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*February Week 3- Updated Prediction List*

Dear member,

Hope everyone had a fun weekend. Below is the updated Predication List for the third week of February. AHC still hasn't picked up it's pace of granting visa. Only 5 visas have been granted in the past 17 days. As per the information supplied by one of our valuable members, AHC is granting visas to the applicants whose applcations were sent for final assessment in November 2013.

Hopefully the coming week will be a blast and will bring record-breaking visa grant numbers:-

*SS USER------------DAYS IN QUEUE----------TOTAL DAYS*
Nkk------------------------------69---------------------------317lane:
Saras712-----------------------75---------------------------224lane:
Sneha.Chavan--------------------75---------------------------215lane:
vicky_er1985-------------------74---------------------------283
sis_bhav------------------------74---------------------------234
Jap-------------------------------69--------------------------210
nirmalabhi2611------------------60-----------------------------237
Rav-------------------------------50--------------------------235
KP--------------------------------46--------------------------211
Getmevisa----------------------39--------------------------231
nijanaryal-----------------------28--------------------------284
Roshana----------------------Unknown----------------------280

Three off the list  Nine to go!
Good luck to everyone and hope this week brings many more visas.
Have a great week ahead.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

roshana said:


> It's been 12days bt still no interview of visit visa why?i think they increased the time frame of visit visa also..what is happening to these ahc


hey roshana


dear just wait for 3 more days and do not count saturdays and sundays in 15 days standerd time frame for visitor visa .... i my case they had taken around 21 days to give decision .....so little bit more wait.....and u can see it has been long time since lodged your visa ...may be they are preparing to give you your spouse visa.....you could call them when you think your days are over now.....and second thing this will clear your confusion on spoue visa as well....

may god bless you

regrads,
mithi


----------



## pradeep007

Hi All,

My partner is an australian citizen and I live in USA since last 7 years (indian Citizen). I am planning to move to Australia with my partner.
What would be the correct process?
Wondering Do I have to lodge the application in USA or in INDIA?

Need help, Please!!!

Thanks


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats!!!   



sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> I am doing good ..well yes I am pregnant now doctor confirm it 6 feb ..so worried and feeling shy ufff to tell you this..Thanks for your reply asvi needed it most this time thank you so much becky.. and yes my husband is Australian citizen
> Regards
> sweet83


----------



## Justdeeps

*To detonator1961*

Hey! No news from our CO. 

He hasnt even acknowledged the mail i sent him. I mailed him again this morning asking for an acknowledgment. He sure seems like a lazy lad. What i dont understand is if someone goes on leave, shouldnt they be having someone else as backup for his work.  I know logic doesnt work when it comes to AHC. So lets wait and watch.

Good luck to you ! let me know if you hear something.

Cheers,
Deepthi



detonator1961 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our Co was back to office last monday from leave. Any update from your side?
> 
> I think he is a lazy prick and could not care any less of our applications. Let me know if you hear something from him so I know atleast he is alive lol


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats saras!!!  Hope you have a great life ahead in Aus 



saras712 said:


> Finally AHC give chance to make it large....on 12th feb.....sc100 granted......Bakshi was visa officer


----------



## Justdeeps

*Hoping for an eventful week ahead*

Hello All,

Hope you all are doing good. There were lot of posts for me to catch up. 

Unfortunately, there is no update on my case.  Either nothing has happened or I am not informed. Anyways hope there is some action this week for all of us.

Good luck!!

Cheers,
Deepthi


----------



## detonator1961

*Lazy CO!*



Justdeeps said:


> Hey! No news from our CO.
> 
> He hasnt even acknowledged the mail i sent him. I mailed him again this morning asking for an acknowledgment. He sure seems like a lazy lad. What i dont understand is if someone goes on leave, shouldnt they be having someone else as backup for his work.  I know logic doesnt work when it comes to AHC. So lets wait and watch.
> 
> Good luck to you ! let me know if you hear something.
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Hey Deepthi,

I spoke to our CO last Tuesday and he said he will email me about my application after he gets my additional documents which were delivered to AHC 2 weeks ago but he has not received from mail sorting department (A Joke).

By his sound he did not really want to talk to me and was rushing to put down the phone. Now its been a week and I have not heard anything from him. 

Let me know if he replies to your email.


----------



## sweet83

Justdeeps said:


> Congrats!!!


Hey deepthi
thank you so much...hope you are doing good by the grace of God
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Justdeeps

"Mail sorting department" - this is ridiculous!  Hmm sure I will let you know when if I hear anything from him.

Cheers,
Deepthi



detonator1961 said:


> Hey Deepthi,
> 
> I spoke to our CO last Tuesday and he said he will email me about my application after he gets my additional documents which were delivered to AHC 2 weeks ago but he has not received from mail sorting department (A Joke).
> 
> By his sound he did not really want to talk to me and was rushing to put down the phone. Now its been a week and I have not heard anything from him.
> 
> Let me know if he replies to your email.


----------



## Justdeeps

Yes sweet...am doing good. I bet you are all excited and anxious  Its natural...dont let the visa tensions take a toll on you...try to stay calm and take care of your health. You will get your visa soon. 

Cheers,
Deepthi



sweet83 said:


> Hey deepthi
> thank you so much...hope you are doing good by the grace of God
> Regards
> sweet83


----------



## HappyDiwali

*Hi Detonator*

Hi Detonator,

We did hear from the CO again asking to let them know once the PCC has been submitted. So we are assuming that everything else is done and they are just waiting on PCC before its queued for final decision. 

Any further news on your side? I am hoping by late April / early May the VISA will come.



detonator1961 said:


> I know you are kinda silent user but have you heard anything from you CO after the long wait of getting one


----------



## Becky26

pradeep007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My partner is an australian citizen and I live in USA since last 7 years (indian Citizen). I am planning to move to Australia with my partner.
> What would be the correct process?
> Wondering Do I have to lodge the application in USA or in INDIA?
> 
> Need help, Please!!!
> 
> Thanks



Hey pradeep007,

This is not my area of expertise. If my general knowledge is correct, _if you are living in the US as a Permanent Resident (Indian Citizen) you should be able to lodge your Partner Visa application in the US at the Australian High Commission in Washingtoon D.C._

_If you are an Indian citizen, your partner visa application file's current standard processing time is 12 months as per Department of Immigration and Border Patrol (DIBP) for an applicant from a High Risk country._
Below is the Family Visa Processing time frame chart you might wanna have a look at:-
Family Visa Processing Times

Make sure you do a thorough research well before applying for the visa to learn about the various other options that you might be eligible for.
Below is the link from the DIBP website that lays down every single details there is to know about the Partner (309/100) Visa:-
Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

*Where you lodge your application is totally your decision. *

Hope this information helps.
Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Please Add the Partner Visa Application Updates to the SS*



HappyDiwali said:


> Hi Detonator,
> 
> We did hear from the CO again asking to let them know once the PCC has been submitted. So we are assuming that everything else is done and they are just waiting on PCC before its queued for final decision.
> 
> Any further news on your side? I am hoping by late April / early May the VISA will come.


Dear HappyDiwali,

Can you please add the details/updates of your file as it progresses in the assessment. This information helps hundreds of other people who are waiting for their visas like everyone else we know on this thread.

Below is the link to the SS updating form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Your reply will be highly appreciated. Look forward to your reply.
Thank you for your help, have a nice day.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> Thanks from core of my hrt dea.well i hope it so i'll b get asap.god bless u.


Dear roshana,

No worries, happy to help. I cannot even understand what you must be going through having to wait for the visa for so long specially without any reason or explaination given to you by the AHC.

Any leads/updates? Did you call AHC today?
Keep us posted. Good luck and keep praying.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Parul Ahuja

*cargo help...!!*

Hey buds,

Hope u r all in goodspirits while waiting for the visa(s). 

I am jus deviating from the topic. Please can ny1 help me with some cargo details? I need to send househeld items to my husband for our house. Including my clothes n shoes.Lotta new stuff :/

If anyone has done this before please share the details bout the same-- Like
amount 
duration it took
formalities
what ol stuff u sent.

thank u.


----------



## Becky26

Parul Ahuja said:


> Hey buds,
> 
> Hope u r all in goodspirits while waiting for the visa(s).
> 
> I am jus deviating from the topic. Please can ny1 help me with some cargo details? I need to send househeld items to my husband for our house. Including my clothes n shoes.Lotta new stuff :/
> 
> If anyone has done this before please share the details bout the same-- Like
> amount
> duration it took
> formalities
> what ol stuff u sent.
> 
> thank u.



Sorry, no clue about cargo. I'm gonna be booking Malaysia Airlines Business Class- that comes with 50kg checked+14kg cabin.
Also Malaysia Airlines offers the cheapest rates for additional luggage on top of the free luggage allowance. They charge INR3500 per 5kgs. So I'm gonna be booking extra 25kg on top of the 50kg+14kg limit.
That way I don't have to wait for my stuff to arrive.

While all other airlines charge per USD30 per extra kg. That's what their websites say.

Last time looked up the price for shipping a box weighing approximately between 10-15 kgs was INR15000.

Below are the links of some websites/companies I found on Google which provide cargo service:-
1. Shipping to Australia - apply for a quote at Excess Baggage Company
2. Shipping Quote to, from or within Australia - Get the Lowest Quote
3. FedEx® Tracking - Shipping - Freight - Delivery Services

Hope this helps.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Hi Becky,

You are soo sweet.

I have been talking to cargo agents have got the details but wanted to c if any1 has done it already. 

And thank you for the airlines help. i was searching too fr extra baggage costs for the travel day. 

Becky is dis 50kg is for migration visa holders.? 
cuz generally its 20-30kgs regular passengers.

m gonna follow ur luvly advice for bookings.

Thank u soo much.


----------



## Becky26

Parul Ahuja said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> You are soo sweet.
> 
> I have been talking to cargo agents have got the details but wanted to c if any1 has done it already.
> 
> And thank you for the airlines help. i was searching too fr extra baggage costs for the travel day.
> 
> Becky is dis 50kg is for migration visa holders.?
> cuz generally its 20-30kgs regular passengers.
> 
> m gonna follow ur luvly advice for bookings.
> 
> Thank u soo much.



Hey!!

No worries  
Yeah, I called up Malaysia Airlines and they said that 40kg check-in baggage is usual Business class luggage allowance and the extra 10kg is cause of the migrant (partner) visa. And then Business class allows 2 cabin bags weighing 7kg each. Not including a laptop bag.

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lucky123456

Veronica said:


> Would forum users please read the rules of this forum, particularly rule 6 which states
> 
> 1. All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.
> 
> 
> The use of text speak and non English words is not allowed and posts containing such words or text speak will be deleted and if it persists infractions will be issued.
> 
> Thank you for your co-operation.


Hi all
Just want to let u know my wife got the visa approval today
She applied the visa from new delhi
Dol:- 04/07/13
Co :- 21/10/2013
Doq:- 21/10/2013
Visa grant:- 17/02/13


----------



## lucky123456

I don't know how to use the website
But i m following u from last 2 months. 
Finaly my wife got the visa
She applied from new delhi
Dol:- 04/07/13
Co :- 21/10/2013
Doq:- 21/10/2013
Visa grant:- 17/02/13


----------



## Becky26

lucky123456 said:


> Hi all
> Just want to let u know my wife got the visa approval today
> She applied the visa from new delhi
> Dol:- 04/07/13
> Co :- 21/10/2013
> Doq:- 21/10/2013
> Visa grant:- 17/02/13



*Congratulations!!!! Hope you and your partner have a wodnerful life together.*
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane:lane:

P.S.- Could you please fill in the below mentioned form with a few other details so I can add your details to our SpreadSheet for future reference:- 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
Thanks a lot for your help!!!!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Visa Grant for SS user "raj"*

Dear members,

Another good news for today. *SS user raj has got the visa approved today*. He updated their details in the SS form.

*Many many congratulations to you and your partner. Hope you have a wonderfil life together lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*
Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good News!!*

Hey All!!!

Good start to a week. 2 visa approvals today. Praying and hoping that there are many more. Just wanted to point out what I just noticed. SS user raj's file was forwarded to final assessment in December 2013.

That means _AHC has started granting visas for the applicants whose files were sent into the final queue in December._
Get packing guys!!!!!! Applicants queued in December :dance::dance::dance::dance: You could be next!!!!
Exciting news 

Good Luck everyone!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

lucky123456 said:


> I don't know how to use the website
> But i m following u from last 2 months.
> Finaly my wife got the visa
> She applied from new delhi
> Dol:- 04/07/13
> Co :- 21/10/2013
> Doq:- 21/10/2013
> Visa grant:- 17/02/13


Hey lucky
you are really so lucky  congratulations to you on your visa grant. .have a very happy and prosperous life ahead with your spouse


----------



## Justdeeps

This indeed is good news. Congrats to the applicants who has received grant! and good luck to others!!



Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!!
> 
> Good start to a week. 2 visa approvals today. Praying and hoping that there are many more. Just wanted to point out what I just noticed. SS user raj's file was forwarded to final assessment in December 2013.
> 
> That means _AHC has started granting visas for the applicants whose files were sent into the final queue in December._
> Get packing guys!!!!!! Applicants queued in December :dance::dance::dance::dance: You could be next!!!!
> Exciting news
> 
> Good Luck everyone!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any Update??*

Hey sis_bhav,

How are you? Just checking if there has been any update from AHC on your front. It's been 75 days since DOQ. 
Shouldn't be long now. Any day you can receive the visa. I think you should start packing.

Good Luck if you are still waiting.
Please keep us posted. We are waiting for your good news ray2:ray2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nijanaryal

Hi all,
My wife's visa has been granted
DOL: 9 May 2013 (they received 13 May)
Add docs: 15 Nov 2013
DOQ: 20 Jan 2014
Grant: 14 Feb 2014

Sorry for posting it late, as my agent just informed me.

This forum has been very helpful. I wish good luck for all who are waiting for their visa to be granted.
Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations *



nijanaryal said:


> Hi all,
> My wife's visa has been granted
> DOL: 9 May 2013 (they received 13 May)
> Add docs: 15 Nov 2013
> DOQ: 20 Jan 2014
> Grant: 14 Feb 2014
> 
> Sorry for posting it late, as my agent just informed me.
> 
> This forum has been very helpful. I wish good luck for all who are waiting for their visa to be granted.
> Thanks



Congratulations nijanaryal!!!! Hope you and your wife have a wonderful life together
lane:lane:lane: :dance::dance::dance: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2: God bless you!

No worries, No need to apologise, we all know how hopless the agents are  Thanks for updating us 
Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Good start to the week. Updated Predication List:-

*SS USER------------DAYS IN QUEUE----------TOTAL DAYS*
Nkk------------------------------69---------------------------317lane:
Saras712-----------------------75---------------------------224lane:
Sneha.Chavan--------------------75---------------------------215lane:
vicky_er1985-------------------74---------------------------283
sis_bhav------------------------74---------------------------234
raj------------------------------69--------------------------255lane:
Jap-------------------------------69--------------------------210
nirmalabhi2611------------------60-----------------------------237
Rav-------------------------------50--------------------------235
KP--------------------------------46--------------------------211
Getmevisa----------------------39--------------------------231
nijanaryal-----------------------25--------------------------281lane:
Roshana----------------------Unknown----------------------280

Five off the list  Eight to go!!
Good luck to everyone and hope this week brings many more visas.
Have a great week ahead.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Jap

Becky26 said:


> Good start to the week. Updated Predication List:-
> 
> *SS USER------------DAYS IN QUEUE----------TOTAL DAYS*
> Nkk------------------------------69---------------------------317lane:
> Saras712-----------------------75---------------------------224lane:
> Sneha.Chavan--------------------75---------------------------215lane:
> vicky_er1985-------------------74---------------------------283
> sis_bhav------------------------74---------------------------234
> raj------------------------------69--------------------------255lane:
> Jap-------------------------------69--------------------------210
> nirmalabhi2611------------------60-----------------------------237
> Rav-------------------------------50--------------------------235
> KP--------------------------------46--------------------------211
> Getmevisa----------------------39--------------------------231
> nijanaryal-----------------------25--------------------------281lane:
> Roshana----------------------Unknown----------------------280
> 
> Five off the list  Eight to go!!
> Good luck to everyone and hope this week brings many more visas.
> Have a great week ahead.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky,

Hope you are well and holding up good.

Just wondering if its time for my wife to return back to India for the Visa Grant.

I will keep you guys posted.

Cheers,


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Hi all,
Just need another opinion.. I applied my wife's visa on 13th Sep., still waiting for allocation of case officer.. But I am going to apply for her tourist visa today.. So she can be here before my birthday in Mid- March.. Just thinking if I should apply for 3 months or 6 months tourist visa? Which one has more chances of approval.. 

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## sp8789

Hi,

I'm new here. 

DOL : 26.06.2013

I was initially assigned a case officer who sent the usual e-mail with the HAP ID etc. In the first week of December'13 I sent the marriage certificate and photos for 309. When I e-mailed her in the second week of December'13 informing her that I was flying to Melbourne on a 3 month visitor visa, she replied saying she had resigned from the organization! 

I received no communication after that until I repeatedly mailed the general queue requesting for the application status. They finally replied in Feb'14 with the current CO's email. I mailed her informing her that I was in Melbourne. I haven't heard anything from her or anyone else. It has nearly been 8 months and I have no idea what is happening. 

My husband and I have been together for more than 8 years of which we spent 6 years mostly apart as he has been in Australia. I have to return to India in March as my visitor visa expires then and we are now faced with another unknown period of time apart! 

Hope we get some good news soon.


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats nijanaryal!!  

From the details below, I see the DOQ as 20 Jan, 2014. But still the visa was granted in less than 30 days. So I guess they do check the DOL as well for files in queue..hope so..ray2: ray2: ray2: Becky, are you listening! :fingerscrossed:



nijanaryal said:


> Hi all,
> My wife's visa has been granted
> DOL: 9 May 2013 (they received 13 May)
> Add docs: 15 Nov 2013
> DOQ: 20 Jan 2014
> Grant: 14 Feb 2014
> 
> Sorry for posting it late, as my agent just informed me.
> 
> This forum has been very helpful. I wish good luck for all who are waiting for their visa to be granted.
> Thanks


----------



## rudhresh

Hi Becky how are you, my name is Rudhresh I m new to this site, I have seen many posts from you, so thought u would be the right person to guide me with my wife's partner visa process, can u help me


----------



## rudhresh

rudhresh said:


> Hi Becky how are you, my name is Rudhresh I m new to this site, I have seen many posts from you, so thought u would be the right person to guide me with my wife's partner visa process, can u help me pls


----------



## Becky26

Jap said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Hope you are well and holding up good.
> 
> Just wondering if its time for my wife to return back to India for the Visa Grant.
> 
> I will keep you guys posted.
> 
> Cheers,


Hey Jap,

I'm good, thanks for asking. Hope you are well too.
Just so I'm clear, you wife's application was forwarded for final decision when she was in Australia? Didn't the AHC ask her to return to India so her file could be placed in final queue?

Your wife's file has been in queue for 70 days. As per the latest trend she could be getting her visa anytime now in the coming 10 days. And in order to get the visa, she has to be outside Australia. On that note, has AHC contacted you regarding your wife flying back to India to get her visa?

If they haven't you should contact them to check what's happening ASAP and get your wife on her flight. Because usually the applicants are getting their visa between 70-80 days since DOQ. AHC could use this excuse to delay your wife's visa. That they were waiting for her to leave Australia as that is the requirement for the offshore partner visa application.

*I'd suggest you call AHC ASAP!!* Keep us posted. Hope this helps.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi all,
> Just need another opinion.. I applied my wife's visa on 13th Sep., still waiting for allocation of case officer.. But I am going to apply for her tourist visa today.. So she can be here before my birthday in Mid- March.. Just thinking if I should apply for 3 months or 6 months tourist visa? Which one has more chances of approval..
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav



3 month or 6 month visitor visa, it totally is your decision. AHC grants both depending on your case.
There shouldn't be a problem if you apply for either of those. Although your wife will have to get medicals done if you apply for a 6 month visitor visa. 
No medicals required for a 3 month visitor visa.

Please do ask around as visitor visa is not the area of my expertise. (Seniors please help!)

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## candy5

Hey Becky , 

Just received an email from my Co this early morning (18th Feb )that my file has been put for final decision . How do i update this on the SS . 
Good start to my day  

Much love 
Candy


----------



## rudhresh

Hi guys I m new to this site just wondering whether people can see my post or not pls respond me back ty


----------



## sp8789

Hi @becky26,

As my previous case officer quit and another one was assigned, will my application take longer to be processed? I haven't received any mail from the current CO so far. The last development was my addl. documents being received at the high commission on 5th December, 2013.

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



sp8789 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here.
> 
> DOL : 26.06.2013
> 
> I was initially assigned a case officer who sent the usual e-mail with the HAP ID etc. In the first week of December'13 I sent the marriage certificate and photos for 309. When I e-mailed her in the second week of December'13 informing her that I was flying to Melbourne on a 3 month visitor visa, she replied saying she had resigned from the organization!
> 
> I received no communication after that until I repeatedly mailed the general queue requesting for the application status. They finally replied in Feb'14 with the current CO's email. I mailed her informing her that I was in Melbourne. I haven't heard anything from her or anyone else. It has nearly been 8 months and I have no idea what is happening.
> 
> My husband and I have been together for more than 8 years of which we spent 6 years mostly apart as he has been in Australia. I have to return to India in March as my visitor visa expires then and we are now faced with another unknown period of time apart!
> 
> Hope we get some good news soon.



Hey sp8789,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*Regarding your Query:-*
I think I know which CO you are talking about. It is very unfortunate to have a CO leave AHC specially when they are dealing with your file. It takes so freaking long to get a CO in the first place and then they just leave. It's so crap.
Anyways, I'd suggest you speak to your new CO. When you call insist on speaking to him/her explaining your current situation. 

You do have to be out of Australia to get the visa approval (as you must already know). It has already been 8 months for you so you can request information regarding your file.

Good Luck and keep us posted. Feel free to ask if you have more questions.
Hope things work out very soon for you guys.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



rudhresh said:


> Hi Becky how are you, my name is Rudhresh I m new to this site, I have seen many posts from you, so thought u would be the right person to guide me with my wife's partner visa process, can u help me





rudhresh said:


> Hi guys I m new to this site just wondering whether people can see my post or not pls respond me back ty



Hey rudhresh,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*How can I help you?*

Look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to SS user "candy5" for getting her final in final queue. Happy days are near. Not long now till you get the grant. The count-down has begun. :dance::dance::dance::dance:

Hope you get you visa soon.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## rudhresh

Hi mate thank u very much for replying back, I was getting frustrated as a new user, I have filled the form as u said in the email


----------



## rudhresh

Visa application ref no. AUX - IN-07-002779-X, application has been received by high commission on 11/10/2013


----------



## Becky26

rudhresh said:


> Hi mate thank u very much for replying back, I was getting frustrated as a new user, I have filled the form as u said in the email



Hey, 

No worries!! What's the name you've filled in the SS form?
Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rudhresh

Hi Becky, one of my friend has passed me this app to know the status of visa, after looking at the posts from u guys, I was so excited looking at each person helping each other through communicating the process, I have tried logging in January but couldn't Figure it out, at last I did today. I have applied for my wife's visa on October 2013 and I have got a mail from case officer to send them the medical ASAP, which we have submitted on 21 st November, after that we haven't received any communication from them.


----------



## rudhresh

U mean expat username it's Rudhresh


----------



## sp8789

Becky26 said:


> Hey sp8789,
> 
> I think I know which CO you are talking about. It is very unfortunate to have a CO leave AHC specially when they are dealing with your file. It takes so freaking long to get a CO in the first place and then they just leave. It's so crap.
> Anyways, I'd suggest you speak to your new CO. When you call insist on speaking to him/her explaining your current situation.
> 
> You do have to be out of Australia to get the visa approval (as you must already know). It has already been 8 months for you so you can request information regarding your file.
> 
> Good Luck and keep us posted. Feel free to ask if you have more questions.
> Hope things work out very soon for you guys.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky[/COLOR]


Hi Becky,

Appreciate your very quick response. E-mails have been rather pointless so I tried calling the number that is in the AHC mails' footer but it just led to a series of automated messages ending in them asking to mail the general mail queue for any specific queries. I have no idea which number to call so I can speak to an actual human being and ask what is going on!

Thanks.


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats candy!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: Lucky you!!

This indeed is a good week...I hope the rest of us receives some good news as well soon.  



candy5 said:


> Hey Becky ,
> 
> Just received an email from my Co this early morning (18th Feb )that my file has been put for final decision . How do i update this on the SS .
> Good start to my day
> 
> Much love
> Candy


----------



## Justdeeps

Hey Rudhresh! Does this app you are talking about really works?? If yes, let us know how to get it. I just doubt this cos as it is AHC is a bunch of lazy fellas who takes weeks to read an email or courier.. So let us know if this app is helpful or not.



rudhresh said:


> Hi Becky, one of my friend has passed me this app to know the status of visa, after looking at the posts from u guys, I was so excited looking at each person helping each other through communicating the process, I have tried logging in January but couldn't Figure it out, at last I did today. I have applied for my wife's visa on October 2013 and I have got a mail from case officer to send them the medical ASAP, which we have submitted on 21 st November, after that we haven't received any communication from them.


----------



## rudhresh

Hi justdeeps, it's the same app we using right now- expat forum


----------



## Justdeeps

You meant the expat app is it  When you said an app to knw the status of your visa, I thought you meant an AHC app  



rudhresh said:


> Hi justdeeps, it's the same app we using right now- expat forum


----------



## rudhresh

Hey mate , so what would u suggest the next step would be


----------



## Becky26

rudhresh said:


> Hi Becky, one of my friend has passed me this app to know the status of visa, after looking at the posts from u guys, I was so excited looking at each person helping each other through communicating the process, I have tried logging in January but couldn't Figure it out, at last I did today. I have applied for my wife's visa on October 2013 and I have got a mail from case officer to send them the medical ASAP, which we have submitted on 21 st November, after that we haven't received any communication from them.





rudhresh said:


> U mean expat username it's Rudhresh



Hey,

Thanks for your reply.
Your applcation details have been added to the SS. You can view them by clicking on the link mentioned below:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

I apologise for being the bearer of not so good news. But the person who you mentioned as your CO is not really your CO. She is the just an officer who emailed you the Acknowledgement Letter and the HAP ID for medicals.
This is the new processing methog AHC has started following since late July 2013.
There have been many other members who brought this new thing up on this thread, they all thought that they got a CO (including myself) within the first month. 
When I called AHC afer 4 months since my DOL inquiring about the CO allocation I was told that my file didn't have a CO in the first place.

*Long Story Short:-* CO allocation as per the current trend and from the information available on the AHC website is taking between 25-26 weeks since DOL.
Below is the link to the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

You might have to wait longer as August applicants are getting CO allocated to their files. If you feel that you need more accurate information, you can definitely give AHC a ring.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and keep us posted. Feel free to ask if you have more questions.

_*Please Note:-* _I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my not so pleasant experiences with AHC and my research. I'm not a migration agent.
And the predictions made are mere predictions and are purely taken from the information in the SS.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rudhresh

It's an app on iPad, so that's what I know hehehehe


----------



## HH8570

hello friends
Finally, my file has been put in queue. just recieved a mail from my CO that my file has been forwarded for final decision. So happy today....... .Now , that time is not far when i will be with my loving hubby. Wish you all Good luck n pray for us for Visa approval. 
Regards
HH8570


----------



## rudhresh

Hi mate, appreciate getting back to me with information, that was I was thinking how come u know all the infmt, I m just worried to share this information with my wife, but I have to let her know, will update u guys with latest information, wishing every one all the best because this process has become like an exam for both married couple
Thank u
Good day


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> hello friends
> Finally, my file has been put in queue. just recieved a mail from my CO that my file has been forwarded for final decision. So happy today....... .Now , that time is not far when i will be with my loving hubby. Wish you all Good luck n pray for us for Visa approval.
> Regards
> HH8570




Hey HH8570,

Many Congratulations!! The battle is almost won. Hope you get your visa very soon. Very happy for you. Get excited!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

Parul Ahuja said:


> Hey buds,
> 
> Hope u r all in goodspirits while waiting for the visa(s).
> 
> I am jus deviating from the topic. Please can ny1 help me with some cargo details? I need to send househeld items to my husband for our house. Including my clothes n shoes.Lotta new stuff :/
> 
> If anyone has done this before please share the details bout the same-- Like
> amount
> duration it took
> formalities
> what ol stuff u sent.
> 
> thank u.


Hello,
I Know i am very late for this to reply on for what you had asked for.

Still if this could help you
Only if you from Bombay can be helpful for you
Bobino couriers 
Takes minimum 4-5 day to reach. they are reliable and trustworthy. Will come to your place and weigh in front of you and box them in front of you as well.
I had got his number from my friend in perth who called in stuff from him before me. 
I have also called in quite a lot of stuff from him last month around 100 kgs @ 440 per kg. stuff like utensils, clothes, shoes, bedding etc etc
As far as i know he is one of the cheapest as well. parcel comes through DHL may be he is a link in between

I hope this information helps you.

best of luck to all

S.More


----------



## Becky26

candy5 said:


> Hey Becky ,
> 
> Just received an email from my Co this early morning (18th Feb )that my file has been put for final decision . How do i update this on the SS .
> Good start to my day
> 
> Much love
> Candy




Hey candy5,

Don't worry, I have already updated your details. The form you filled came through so I took the liberty to inform our members about your file being queued. 
Happy days :bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:
Congratulations once again. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Missing Details*



HH8570 said:


> hello friends
> Finally, my file has been put in queue. just recieved a mail from my CO that my file has been forwarded for final decision. So happy today....... .Now , that time is not far when i will be with my loving hubby. Wish you all Good luck n pray for us for Visa approval.
> Regards
> HH8570



Hey,

I forgot to ask you one thing. Your details in the SS are missing a few things.
What additional documents were requested (if they were)?; and 
When were the additional documents sent to the AHC?

Look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sp8789 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Appreciate your very quick response. E-mails have been rather pointless so I tried calling the number that is in the AHC mails' footer but it just led to a series of automated messages ending in them asking to mail the general mail queue for any specific queries. I have no idea which number to call so I can speak to an actual human being and ask what is going on!
> 
> Thanks.







Hey sp8789,

No worries! 
The phone number mentioned on the website is useless.

Here is the direct phone number that will get you through to AHC:-
011 4122 1000.
Now as soon as the call gets connected to AHC, do not worry about listening to the recored phone message. Without listening to any of it, press 1 and 2 on your keypad to get into the waiting queue to speak to an AHC operator.
You might have to wait for good 30-40 minutes maybe even longer, so be very patient.

Have the following documents next to you when you are going to call AHC:-
Passport;
HAP ID; and 
Application File Number (it is mentioned on the Acknowledgement Letter emailed to you by AHC.)

AHC opening hours are:-
Monday-Friday 8:30am to 5:00pm
Lunchtime is between 1:00pm to 2:00pm. Don't bother calling them at that time as no one will answer your call and the recorded message will say that AHC is closed right now, when infact they are just on lunch break.

Hope this helps.
Good Luck! Keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I forgot to ask you one thing. Your details in the SS are missing a few things.
> What additional documents were requested (if they were)?; and
> When were the additional documents sent to the AHC?
> 
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




hey becky
My CO is same which you added. She did not demand any additional document. but in the mail its being written if any document will be required while making final decision , the i will be contacted. Thanks for updating the info on SS.
Regards 
Hh8570


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> Hey becky
> hwz u? Thanks a lot dear.... I pray ur file might already be put in queue. U r so nice n helpful. Really , its you act of kindness that you reply to each and every post without any personal motive. God bless u. Now,waiting for good news from u , deepti and sweet83. once again thanks...



Hey HH8570,

Thanks so much for your kind words and wishes, hope that I can give you all some good news soon 
Hope your visa comes very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> hey becky
> My CO is same which you added. She did not demand any additional document. but in the mail its being written if any document will be required while making final decision , the i will be contacted. Thanks for updating the info on SS.
> Regards
> Hh8570



Thanks HH8570 for your reply. 
Good luck to you during the final assessment.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Hey thats awesome!! so happy for you   Now i hope soon the rest of july and aug applicants are placed in queue ray2: ray2: ray2: 


HH8570 said:


> hello friends
> Finally, my file has been put in queue. just recieved a mail from my CO that my file has been forwarded for final decision. So happy today....... .Now , that time is not far when i will be with my loving hubby. Wish you all Good luck n pray for us for Visa approval.
> Regards
> HH8570


----------



## HH8570

Hey deepthi 
Thanks a lot dear. Now , its the time for july and august applicants. Just pray for all. All the best...deepthi. You will definitely be put in queue this week...
Regards
HH8570


----------



## nirmalabhi2611

Hello Guys and Gals......
Finally got the good news.....
My wife and my daughter got the visa grant sc100

I might die of happiness.....

wish you all lot of luck and wishes
this group is awesome.... long live expat forum
Becky you are the soul of this forum...
God bless ALL.......
Cheers 
S.more


----------



## Justdeeps

Thank you so much dear  I hope what you say comes true !:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



HH8570 said:


> Hey deepthi
> Thanks a lot dear. Now , its the time for july and august applicants. Just pray for all. All the best...deepthi. You will definitely be put in queue this week...
> Regards
> HH8570


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats!!!  You deserve all the happiness dear!! Enjoy!!


nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hello Guys and Gals......
> Finally got the good news.....
> My wife and my daughter got the visa grant sc100
> 
> I might die of happiness.....
> 
> wish you all lot of luck and wishes
> this group is awesome.... long live expat forum
> Becky you are the soul of this forum...
> God bless ALL.......
> Cheers
> S.more


----------



## sp8789

Becky26 said:


> Hey sp8789,
> 
> No worries!
> The phone number mentioned on the website is useless.
> 
> Here is the direct phone number that will get you through to AHC:-
> 011 4122 1000.
> Now as soon as the call gets connected to AHC, do not worry about listening to the recored phone message. Without listening to any of it, press 1 and 2 on your keypad to get into the waiting queue to speak to an AHC operator.
> You might have to wait for good 30-40 minutes maybe even longer, so be very patient.
> 
> Have the following documents next to you when you are going to call AHC:-
> Passport;
> HAP ID; and
> Application File Number (it is mentioned on the Acknowledgement Letter emailed to you by AHC.)
> 
> AHC opening hours are:-
> Monday-Friday 8:30am to 5:00pm
> Lunchtime is between 1:00pm to 2:00pm. Don't bother calling them at that time as no one will answer your call and the recorded message will say that AHC is closed right now, when infact they are just on lunch break.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Good Luck! Keep us posted.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky! Just one more thing : Is my application taking longer to be processed due to the CO leaving and the case being issued to another CO? Feeling a bit anxious after seeing the spreadsheet as nearly everyone who applied on June'13 has been granted already and mine hasn't even been queued.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations*



nirmalabhi2611 said:


> Hello Guys and Gals......
> Finally got the good news.....
> My wife and my daughter got the visa grant sc100
> 
> I might die of happiness.....
> 
> wish you all lot of luck and wishes
> this group is awesome.... long live expat forum
> Becky you are the soul of this forum...
> God bless ALL.......
> Cheers
> S.more



WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I might die seeing so much happines on the forum today hahaha
Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner!!!Hope you guys have a wonderful life together. You have won this battle
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

AHC is on FIRE today!! 
Stay Blessed and thank you for your kind words. 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sp8789 said:


> Thanks Becky! Just one more thing : Is my application taking longer to be processed due to the CO leaving and the case being issued to another CO? Feeling a bit anxious after seeing the spreadsheet as nearly everyone who applied on June'13 has been granted already and mine hasn't even been queued.



Hey,

Could you please fill in the SS form mentioned below as the details in your signature are missing a few important points:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
Thanks a lot!

Don't worry, just call them ASAP and they will tell you what the go is. Without calling them you're gonna be in constant stress and anxiety of not knowing what's happening with your file.

So yeah, Call AHC.
Good Luck. Keep us posted and keep praying. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Becky26 said:


> Good start to the week. Updated Predication List:-
> 
> *SS USER------------DAYS IN QUEUE----------TOTAL DAYS*
> Nkk------------------------------69---------------------------317lane:
> Saras712-----------------------75---------------------------224lane:
> Sneha.Chavan--------------------75---------------------------215lane:
> vicky_er1985-------------------74---------------------------283
> sis_bhav------------------------74---------------------------234
> raj------------------------------69--------------------------255lane:
> Jap-------------------------------69--------------------------210
> nirmalabhi2611------------------61-----------------------------238lane:
> Rav-------------------------------50--------------------------235
> KP--------------------------------46--------------------------211
> Getmevisa----------------------39--------------------------231
> nijanaryal-----------------------25--------------------------281lane:
> Roshana----------------------Unknown----------------------280



Six off the list  Seven to go!! Common AHC!!! You can DO IT!!!
Good luck to everyone and hope AHC doesn't lose it's mojo of granting visas quick.
Have a great week ahead.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

HH8570 said:


> hello friends
> Finally, my file has been put in queue. just recieved a mail from my CO that my file has been forwarded for final decision. So happy today....... .Now , that time is not far when i will be with my loving hubby. Wish you all Good luck n pray for us for Visa approval.
> Regards
> HH8570


Hey hh8570
yeppyyyy oh my my so happy for you..I wish you to be with your loving hubby as soon as possible...and enjoy your life as fullest..sure u do not need to worry about visa its comes very soon I wish you grants letter comes soon to you
God bless
Regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

candy5 said:


> Hey Becky ,
> 
> Just received an email from my Co this early morning (18th Feb )that my file has been put for final decision . How do i update this on the SS .
> Good start to my day
> 
> Much love
> Candy


Hey candy
congratulations to you mate) I know how you feel right now ...I wish you to be with your spouse as soon as possible
Regards
sweet83


----------



## HH8570

sweet83 said:


> Hey hh8570
> yeppyyyy oh my my so happy for you..I wish you to be with your loving hubby as soon as possible...and enjoy your life as fullest..sure u do not need to worry about visa its comes very soon I wish you grants letter comes soon to you
> God bless
> Regards
> sweet83


hey sweet83
Thanks a lot dear. . . . Only one and last step more , then i will be with my hubby, my life. It was really a difficult time for me but today feeling bit relaxed . Hopefully , i will get Visa before my wedding anniversary, rest in the hands of God and AHC. Wish that you also get your visa as soon as possible on priority basis. . .takecare . thanks
Regards 
HH8570


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Hi,
My wife has finally placed her Visitors' Visa application today for 6 months. Current processing timeframe according to AHC is 15 days. So hopefully she should get it by 1st week of march.

Regards,
Gaurav.


----------



## vineetbabbar

Hi there,

I would like to have the suggestions and recommendations from you guys about the processing time for Partner Visa to Australia (307/100). My wife has applied for this visa on 17th Dec, 2013 and have got the following email from AHC.

"Please be informed that your medical clearance has been received by us on
16-Jan-14. We are currently facing a temporary delay in the allocation of
case officers for Family Migration applications. The allocation time for
this caseload is currently 23-25 week from the date of lodgement
and we are working to bring these timelines down. You will be
contacted by the Department as quickly as possible once a case officer has
been allocated to your application."

Any idea about the average time frame that it takes to get the visa granted? If takes a longer time, is it a good option to apply for visitor visa for my wife?

If I go with the visitor visa, shall I need to let AHC know that I'm applying for the visitor visa for her? 

Awaiting your quick replies..


----------



## Becky26

vineetbabbar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would like to have the suggestions and recommendations from you guys about the processing time for Partner Visa to Australia (307/100). My wife has applied for this visa on 17th Dec, 2013 and have got the following email from AHC.
> 
> "Please be informed that your medical clearance has been received by us on
> 16-Jan-14. We are currently facing a temporary delay in the allocation of
> case officers for Family Migration applications. The allocation time for
> this caseload is currently 23-25 week from the date of lodgement
> and we are working to bring these timelines down. You will be
> contacted by the Department as quickly as possible once a case officer has
> been allocated to your application."
> 
> Any idea about the average time frame that it takes to get the visa granted? If takes a longer time, is it a good option to apply for visitor visa for my wife?
> 
> If I go with the visitor visa, shall I need to let AHC know that I'm applying for the visitor visa for her?
> 
> Awaiting your quick replies..


Hey vineetbabbar,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.

*Regarding your Query:-* Your visitor visa application file will be going to the same AHC where your partner visa application file is. So even if you don't inform them they will know that your partner visa is awaiting CO allocation. And the CO allocation takes 25-26 weeks since DOL. As per the current trend once your file is forwarded to final queue, it takes 70-80 days since DOQ to get the visa approval.

You can apply for a visitor visa. You need to let them know when you will be travelling to and from Australia. Because sometimes AHC requests the applicant to be offshore when the CO is ready forward the file for final assessment. There are some exceptions to this. 
But they will definitely want you offshore when the decision is ready and the SCO is ready to grant the visa. 
So make sure AHC is updated with your travel details.

Hope this helps.
Good luck and keep us posted. Feel free to ask if you have more questions.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## candy5

sweet83 said:


> Hey candy
> congratulations to you mate) I know how you feel right now ...I wish you to be with your spouse as soon as possible
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey Sweet83 , 

Thanks Very much excited at least im getting somewhere . The wait has been so long . I hope n pray your visa comes along too soon : Just so good to see everyone happy and back to they husbands and loved ones ) 

Gud luck

Much love
Candy


----------



## Jap

Hey Becky,

No, her file was queued before she came to Australia. So its all good.

For all members, please be aware that the file does not get queued if the applicant is onshore. This happened with one of my friend who has applied for the visa too and his wife got a call saying, please leave the country so that we can forward your file for final decision.

Yes I am aware of the number of the number days in queue but I am waiting for a call from the AHC asking her to leave the country so that the decision can be made.

More so, I called up the AHC yesterday, only to get a standard 8-12 month answer. But she mentioned the visa is due anytime now and said when the decision is ready, the case officer will contact you and blah blah.

Anyway, if she gets the call today or tomorrow, will book her on the next flight available asap or if not, she will return back to India in the first week of March, whichever comes first.

Good to see you finally got a CO.  Keep the faith you will get it soon too.

Good Luck,

I will keep you all posted.

Cheers,

Jap


Becky26 said:


> Hey Jap,
> 
> I'm good, thanks for asking. Hope you are well too.
> Just so I'm clear, you wife's application was forwarded for final decision when she was in Australia? Didn't the AHC ask her to return to India so her file could be placed in final queue?
> 
> Your wife's file has been in queue for 70 days. As per the latest trend she could be getting her visa anytime now in the coming 10 days. And in order to get the visa, she has to be outside Australia. On that note, has AHC contacted you regarding your wife flying back to India to get her visa?
> 
> If they haven't you should contact them to check what's happening ASAP and get your wife on her flight. Because usually the applicants are getting their visa between 70-80 days since DOQ. AHC could use this excuse to delay your wife's visa. That they were waiting for her to leave Australia as that is the requirement for the offshore partner visa application.
> 
> *I'd suggest you call AHC ASAP!!* Keep us posted. Hope this helps.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## KennethFoo

Hi All,

It will be appreciated if anyone could give me some idea about these before she is lodging the visa 309:

1. I know my wife actually can come to Australia as visitor after lodge the 309 before the decision is made. I tried to rang the immi officer and they are not telling me much. Does anyone know what are the steps required to be done?
2. Is the visa will be processed faster if my wife is pregnant?

Thank you,
Kenneth


----------



## crarjun

Hi Guys! 

Just came across this amazing website and forum. Its mighty helpful!! Great work guys

I have a peculiar problem with my spouse visa. I am planning to apply offshore. 

I am an Australian citizen living with my wife in India since we got married in 2010 Oct. I have been running my family business here and all our transactions are in cash and i have been drawing my salary in cash as well. The problem is that we dont have a lot of money to show in the bank but at the same time i can put a big chunk of money into the bank and specify that its specifically for my wife's immigration. As a sponsor for my wife will this be good enough?

Please help.

P.S - i am going to launch my application during the first week of march 2014.

Thanks

crarjun


----------



## Becky26

Jap said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> No, her file was queued before she came to Australia. So its all good.
> 
> *For all members, please be aware that the file does not get queued if the applicant is onshore. This happened with one of my friend who has applied for the visa too and his wife got a call saying, please leave the country so that we can forward your file for final decision.*
> 
> Yes I am aware of the number of the number days in queue but I am waiting for a call from the AHC asking her to leave the country so that the decision can be made.
> 
> More so, I called up the AHC yesterday, only to get a standard 8-12 month answer. But she mentioned the visa is due anytime now and said when the decision is ready, the case officer will contact you and blah blah.
> 
> Anyway, if she gets the call today or tomorrow, will book her on the next flight available asap or if not, she will return back to India in the first week of March, whichever comes first.
> 
> Good to see you finally got a CO.  Keep the faith you will get it soon too.
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> I will keep you all posted.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jap



Hey Jap,

Thanks for clearing out the queue situation to me and our thread members. 
Good to hear that you'll be getting the visa very soon.

The one thing that is eually hard for me to swallow as it is to understand is that you and I applied on the same date and my file is still stuck at the CO's desk with no kind of communication from her after over 2 weeks of allocation:smash::smash::smash:
And you (lucky) will be getting the visa very soon. I'm happy though you will be re-uniting with your wife for ever and this nightmare will be over soon :hug::hug:

As for the operators we speak to have no knowledge about our visa processing they just say what the computer they are sitting in-front of tells them. Which is "the standard processing time frame of 8-12 months...blah blah blah!!" Don't listen to them. You can literally get visa any time now.

Please keep us posted, I am very excited about your visa grant date coming so close. Good Luck! Thanks for your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Hey crarjun!

Welcome to the forum!  About your query, I dont think you need to show a whole lot of cash as a sponsor. Actually the AHC doesn't specify anything. Infact I know a couple who have just opened an account to show for the visa application with minimal amount in it.

My experience says all you need to show is some joint accounts or joint investments (amount doesn't matter) of you and your wife that shows enough proof that you are able to support your wife if she moves to Australia. Thats all.

Hope this answers your query...good luck and keep us posted!

Regards,
Deepthi


crarjun said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Just came across this amazing website and forum. Its mighty helpful!! Great work guys
> 
> I have a peculiar problem with my spouse visa. I am planning to apply offshore.
> 
> I am an Australian citizen living with my wife in India since we got married in 2010 Oct. I have been running my family business here and all our transactions are in cash and i have been drawing my salary in cash as well. The problem is that we dont have a lot of money to show in the bank but at the same time i can put a big chunk of money into the bank and specify that its specifically for my wife's immigration. As a sponsor for my wife will this be good enough?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> P.S - i am going to launch my application during the first week of march 2014.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> crarjun


----------



## Becky26

KennethFoo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It will be appreciated if anyone could give me some idea about these before she is lodging the visa 309:
> 
> 1. I know my wife actually can come to Australia as visitor after lodge the 309 before the decision is made. I tried to rang the immi officer and they are not telling me much. Does anyone know what are the steps required to be done?
> 2. Is the visa will be processed faster if my wife is pregnant?
> 
> Thank you,
> Kenneth



Hey Kenneth,

How are you?
Just so you know this thread is for applicants of 309/100 who have applied to the Australian High Commission, New Delhi.
Different high commissions have slightly different rules depending on the country they are located in. 
So the information that I might give you could not be accurate if you apply in another country.

*Regarding your Queries:-*
1. I know my wife actually can come to Australia as visitor after lodge the 309 before the decision is made. I tried to rang the immi officer and they are not telling me much. Does anyone know what are the steps required to be done?
Ans- Your wife can visit you in Australia on a visitor visa for however long you wish and however long visitor visa the Australian High Commission decides to approve.

2. Is the visa will be processed faster if my wife is pregnant?
Ans- Again, I'm not sure about how pregnant applicants are dealth with in the country your wife will lodge her partner visa application. But applicants from India get "Special Consideration" if the partner is pregnant.


Hope this helps. Good luck with your application.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!*



crarjun said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Just came across this amazing website and forum. Its mighty helpful!! Great work guys
> 
> I have a peculiar problem with my spouse visa. I am planning to apply offshore.
> 
> I am an Australian citizen living with my wife in India since we got married in 2010 Oct. I have been running my family business here and all our transactions are in cash and i have been drawing my salary in cash as well. The problem is that we dont have a lot of money to show in the bank but at the same time i can put a big chunk of money into the bank and specify that its specifically for my wife's immigration. As a sponsor for my wife will this be good enough?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> P.S - i am going to launch my application during the first week of march 2014.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> crarjun


Hey crarjun,

How are you? 
I say this to every member who is planning on applying for this visa to please do a thorough research on this topic. Below is link you might find informative:-
Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)
Make sure you read the "Partner Migration" booklet mentioned on this webpage. That lays down every single requirement and pointer one needs to know before they apply for the partner visa. 
Another tip is to have patience throughout this process as it is one of the experiences you will never forget in your entire life. I'm not trying to scare you, just letting you know that this is a veeeeery lengthy process. Below is the link from the AHC, New Delhi website mentioning the processing time frames for Family Visas:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

*First of all, I'd like to put your mind to ease and tell you that your finances or your ability to financially support your wife in Australia is not the deciding factor in regrads to Partner (309/100) Visa. *It used to be few years ago, funds were requred by the Immigration Department but not anymore.
This is because your wife's Partner Visa will have full work-rights in Australia. She can work full-time througout her stay in Australia.
People who are on Centrelink like pensions, disability payments or are retired have successfully sponsored their partners to Australia. 
So don't worry about showing funds to the AHC, they don'tcare. 
AHC is not going to reject your application saying that "sorry mate, you cannot afford your wife in Australia, so she cannot get the partner visa".


*Secondly, for partner visa you need to convince the Australian High Commission (AHC)/Immigration Department (DIBP) that your relationship with your wife is genuine and continuing one. *And this is where all the cumbersome and tonnes and tonnes of parperwork comes in.
They want to see the proof of the things you and your wife have done together since you have been married like living together (rental lease or buying a house together), joint bank accounts, joint purchases, joint holidays you enjoyed, joint social appearences. They want to know if your marriage is socially accepted or is it something secret hidden from the society.
Below is the link to the Document Checklist for the Partner Visa available on the VFS Australia website:-
http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/files/ndli/Checklist Partner 309.100 - INDIA August 2012 (2).pdf

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have more questions. Good Luck with your application. Have a nice day.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vineetbabbar

Becky26 said:


> Hey vineetbabbar,
> 
> Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> 
> Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
> You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
> So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> *Regarding your Query:-* Your visitor visa application file will be going to the same AHC where your partner visa application file is. So even if you don't inform them they will know that your partner visa is awaiting CO allocation. And the CO allocation takes 25-26 weeks since DOL. As per the current trend once your file is forwarded to final queue, it takes 70-80 days since DOQ to get the visa approval.
> 
> You can apply for a visitor visa. You need to let them know when you will be travelling to and from Australia. Because sometimes AHC requests the applicant to be offshore when the CO is ready forward the file for final assessment. There are some exceptions to this.
> But they will definitely want you offshore when the decision is ready and the SCO is ready to grant the visa.
> So make sure AHC is updated with your travel details.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Good luck and keep us posted. Feel free to ask if you have more questions.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky,

Thanks for your prompt reply. I need some more clarifications.

1) Once my wife comes to Australia on Visitor visa, Is it necessary for my partner to leave Australia prior to her partner visa to be granted? If so, how would we know that when her partner visa is going to be granted?

2) Does visitor visa effects the processing of Partner Visa? 

Awaiting reply.

Tnx - Vineet Babbar


----------



## Becky26

vineetbabbar said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for your prompt reply. I need some more clarifications.
> 
> 1) Once my wife comes to Australia on Visitor visa, Is it necessary for my partner to leave Australia prior to her partner visa to be granted? If so, how would we know that when her partner visa is going to be granted?
> 
> 2) Does visitor visa effects the processing of Partner Visa?
> 
> Awaiting reply.
> 
> Tnx - Vineet Babbar




Hey vineetbabbar,

Now worries, happy to help.

Following are the answers to your questions:-
1) Once my wife comes to Australia on Visitor visa, Is it necessary for my partner to leave Australia prior to her partner visa to be granted? If so, how would we know that when her partner visa is going to be granted?
Ans- Yes, it is mandatory for your partner to leave Australia so that her Partner Visa can be granted as you have applied for an "Offshore" Partner (309/100) Visa. This is the one condition that cannot be changed in any circumstance. Unless she has left Australia, the AHC will not grant her the visa. 
Now with this situation in front, many people say one can just leave Australia and travel to any other neighbouring country. 
But because quite a few applicants have had this issue in the past that they left Australia and AHC took a month or two to grant the visa. That can cause additional stress and expenses. That's why as annoying as it is, returning back to India is the best option there is.


2) Does visitor visa effects the processing of Partner Visa? 
Ans- I highly doubt the visitor visa would hinder the Partner Visa application processing. If you update AHC with all the details of your wife's travel to and from Australia in regards to the visitor visa, everything should go as per the plan. 


Hope these answers help.
Good Luck!

P.S.- Thanks for filling out the SS form. I have added your details to our SS. You can view it by clicking on the folloing link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## crarjun

Thank you very much Deepthi. 






Justdeeps said:


> Hey crarjun!
> 
> Welcome to the forum!  About your query, I dont think you need to show a whole lot of cash as a sponsor. Actually the AHC doesn't specify anything. Infact I know a couple who have just opened an account to show for the visa application with minimal amount in it.
> 
> My experience says all you need to show is some joint accounts or joint investments (amount doesn't matter) of you and your wife that shows enough proof that you are able to support your wife if she moves to Australia. Thats all.
> 
> Hope this answers your query...good luck and keep us posted!
> 
> Regards,
> Deepthi


----------



## crarjun

Thanks Becky!!!!! and yes its a big relief.... I have also read the Partner Migration booklet. I also have a couple of more questions. Can a 'Notary' certify my documents or only 'VFS' has to certify them? and i am planning to apply online, will this give me any sort of an edge with regards to processing times?


----------



## KennethFoo

Becky26 said:


> Hey Kenneth,
> 
> How are you?
> Just so you know this thread is for applicants of 309/100 who have applied to the Australian High Commission, New Delhi.
> Different high commissions have slightly different rules depending on the country they are located in.
> So the information that I might give you could not be accurate if you apply in another country.
> 
> *Regarding your Queries:-*
> 1. I know my wife actually can come to Australia as visitor after lodge the 309 before the decision is made. I tried to rang the immi officer and they are not telling me much. Does anyone know what are the steps required to be done?
> Ans- Your wife can visit you in Australia on a visitor visa for however long you wish and however long visitor visa the Australian High Commission decides to approve.
> 
> 2. Is the visa will be processed faster if my wife is pregnant?
> Ans- Again, I'm not sure about how pregnant applicants are dealth with in the country your wife will lodge her partner visa application. But applicants from India get "Special Consideration" if the partner is pregnant.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck with your application.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Thank you so much for your prompt reply.

Have a nice day,
Kenneth


----------



## VRJO

guys any one know how subclass 309 converts to 100?


----------



## Justdeeps

*AHC proves its carelessness again!*

I had e mailed my case officer 3 weeks back with the photos he had requested. But there was no response from him. Monday I mailed him again on top of my previous mail asking him to confirm. 

Today morning he replies saying he has not received the attachments!!  I dont understand how that is possible. Either he deleted my old mail or doesn't know how to search his mailbox. 

I forwarded the same mail and voila he receives it! :tsk: he replied & confirmed it. Heights of carelessness n laziness,I must say!!!:rant::rant:

So irritating!!  I just hope they forward it for final queue in few days :tsk:


----------



## crarjun

*100 - Permanent Visa*

Hi Guys 

I also have another clarification. Since i have been married and living with my wife for over 3 years, will my wife automatically get the Permanent (100) instead of the temp visa (309) ???


----------



## Becky26

VRJO said:


> guys any one know how subclass 309 converts to 100?



Hey VJRO,

_309 converts to 100 after the "2 years from the Date of Lodgement of your Partner Visa" is over._ You file will automatically be re-opened by the Department of Immigration and Border Patrol (DIBP). If I'm not wrong, DIBP will notify you approximately two months before that two year period is over, your file will be re-opened and DIBP will request you for addtional documents/proof that your relationship is still continuing.

DIBP will re-assess your file based on the new evidences that you will provide and if they are convinced about the genuineness of your relationship, they will grant you Partner Permanent (100) Visa/Permanent Residency.

Hope this helps.
Good Luck! Keep us posted. Feel free to ask if you have more questions.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vineetbabbar

Becky26 said:


> Hey vineetbabbar,
> 
> Now worries, happy to help.
> 
> Following are the answers to your questions:-
> 1) Once my wife comes to Australia on Visitor visa, Is it necessary for my partner to leave Australia prior to her partner visa to be granted? If so, how would we know that when her partner visa is going to be granted?
> Ans- Yes, it is mandatory for your partner to leave Australia so that her Partner Visa can be granted as you have applied for an "Offshore" Partner (309/100) Visa. This is the one condition that cannot be changed in any circumstance. Unless she has left Australia, the AHC will not grant her the visa.
> Now with this situation in front, many people say one can just leave Australia and travel to any other neighbouring country.
> But because quite a few applicants have had this issue in the past that they left Australia and AHC took a month or two to grant the visa. That can cause additional stress and expenses. That's why as annoying as it is, returning back to India is the best option there is.
> 
> 
> 2) Does visitor visa effects the processing of Partner Visa?
> Ans- I highly doubt the visitor visa would hinder the Partner Visa application processing. If you update AHC with all the details of your wife's travel to and from Australia in regards to the visitor visa, everything should go as per the plan.
> 
> 
> Hope these answers help.
> Good Luck!
> 
> P.S.- Thanks for filling out the SS form. I have added your details to our SS. You can view it by clicking on the folloing link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I again would like to thank you for your support.

Infact, I believe you missed the second part of my first query. How would we know that when the partner visa will going to be granted? i.e. what is the best time to leave Australia to get back to India enable the AHC grant the partner visa?

Thanks in Anticipation.

Vineet Babbar.


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> I had e mailed my case officer 3 weeks back with the photos he had requested. But there was no response from him. Monday I mailed him again on top of my previous mail asking him to confirm.
> 
> Today morning he replies saying he has not received the attachments!!  I dont understand how that is possible. Either he deleted my old mail or doesn't know how to search his mailbox.
> 
> I forwarded the same mail and voila he receives it! :tsk: he replied & confirmed it. Heights of carelessness n laziness,I must say!!!:rant::rant:
> 
> So irritating!!  I just hope they forward it for final queue in few days :tsk:



Ohhhh....That's so irresponsible of AHC workers. I guess they never let us down. Everyday they reach new heights of carelessness and not giving a rats-butt about the applicants. This is what I was talking about in my earlier post. You've gotta be on you toes at all times when dealing with AHC. This is how they make this processing longer and this is exactly what causes delay. 

I bet you, they would have not notified you of the additional documents not being received until the "28 day period" was over. And then the complications would have started. But thank God, they recieved your email now. 

I still haven't heard anything from my CO. Been over 2 weeks since allotment and no news. The waiting continues....... *sigh*
Good Luck Deepthi, hope your file is in queue very soon. Keep us posted.

P.S- Hope you had a fun vacation last weekend 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

vineetbabbar said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I again would like to thank you for your support.
> 
> Infact, I believe you missed the second part of my first query. How would we know that when the partner visa will going to be granted? i.e. what is the best time to leave Australia to get back to India enable the AHC grant the partner visa?
> 
> Thanks in Anticipation.
> 
> Vineet Babbar.



My apologies for missing the second half of my answer.

As per the current trend in the SS, it is taking between 70-80 days since the Date of Queue (DOQ), which is when your file will be sent in for final assessment to a Senior Case Officer (SCO). 

Now there could be two different scenarios:-
1. You plan on travelling before your file is queued for final assessment. In this case, AHC will notify you to leave Australia in order to get the file queued. This is one of the bizzare rule the AHC, New Delhi follows.

2. You plan on travelling after the file is queued. In this case you may or maynot get a notification about the SCO waiting to grant your the visa once you leave Australia. Because AHC expects the applicants to know this; as the name of the visa suggests, Offshhore Partner (309/100) Visa means you have to be offshore to get the visa approved. So in this situation, you keep an eye on the number of days your file has been queued for and before you are close to 70 days in queue, you leave Australia.

And during all of this process, DO NOT FORGET TO UPDATE AHC every step of the way.

Hope this helps. Good Luck, have a nice day.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Thanks Becky for your kind words!

I had called them once and mailed them twice and after 3 weeks my CO tell me he didnt receive it! hmm I guess my CO is also a pretty lazy one..I heard frm other users in this forum as well..

Anyways at least he gt my mail now. I really hope we both are placed in queue soon!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Good luck!

My vacation was awesome  Had a great time back at home!

Cheers,
Deepthi



Becky26 said:


> Ohhhh....That's so irresponsible of AHC workers. I guess they never let us down. Everyday they reach new heights of carelessness and not giving a rats-butt about the applicants. This is what I was talking about in my earlier post. You've gotta be on you toes at all times when dealing with AHC. This is how they make this processing longer and this is exactly what causes delay.
> 
> I bet you, they would have not notified you of the additional documents not being received until the "28 day period" was over. And then the complications would have started. But thank God, they recieved your email now.
> 
> I still haven't heard anything from my CO. Been over 2 weeks since allotment and no news. The waiting continues....... *sigh*
> Good Luck Deepthi, hope your file is in queue very soon. Keep us posted.
> 
> P.S- Hope you had a fun vacation last weekend
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## crarjun

Thanks Becky!!!!! and yes its a big relief.... I have also read the Partner Migration booklet. I also have a couple of more questions. Can a 'Notary' certify my documents or only 'VFS' has to certify them? and i am planning to apply online, will this give me any sort of an edge with regards to processing times?

Since i have been married and living with my wife for over 3 years, will my wife automatically get the Permanent (100) instead of the temp visa (309) ???

Thanks Heaps

crarjun


----------



## muhu_jaggi

Hey all,
Very helpful forum.My wife applied for her 309 on 4/09/2013 and all the documents have been submitted .Just waiting for CO .I will update the spreadsheet soon.The spreadsheet was really useful.Good job People.


----------



## Becky26

muhu_jaggi said:


> Hey all,
> Very helpful forum.My wife applied for her 309 on 4/09/2013 and all the documents have been submitted .Just waiting for CO .I will update the spreadsheet soon.The spreadsheet was really useful.Good job People.


Hey muhu_jaggi,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for filling in your details in the SS form. I have added them in the SS.
You can view your details in the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


Hope this helps. Good luck and please keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

crarjun said:


> Thanks Becky!!!!! and yes its a big relief.... I have also read the Partner Migration booklet. I also have a couple of more questions. Can a 'Notary' certify my documents or only 'VFS' has to certify them? and i am planning to apply online, will this give me any sort of an edge with regards to processing times?
> 
> Since i have been married and living with my wife for over 3 years, will my wife automatically get the Permanent (100) instead of the temp visa (309) ???
> 
> Thanks Heaps
> 
> crarjun



Hey crarjun,

I think she might be eligible but I'm not a 100% sure about it. I think I have read this somewhere. Not sure if it is 3 years of marriage and a child and/or 2 years of marriage and a child that makes you eligible for PR straight away.

Please do ask around. I did look it up on google, below is the link where I found something related to your question. You might wanna have a look at it. It's a PDF file issued by the Immigration Advice and Rights Centre in New South Wales:-
https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...3opxE38mBiIPRa5pWe9FObw&bvm=bv.61725948,d.bmk

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Hi 
I am bit confused about this. .today my husband get a call from ahc but he missed it...he knows when he get voice mail..my question is this why they don't contacted me either??? What it is mean?? 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Billo89

sweet83 said:


> Hi
> I am bit confused about this. .today my husband get a call from ahc but he missed it...he knows when he get voice mail..my question is this why they don't contacted me either??? What it is mean??
> Regards


----------



## crarjun

Becky26 said:


> Hey crarjun,
> 
> I think she might be eligible but I'm not a 100% sure about it. I think I have read this somewhere. Not sure if it is 3 years of marriage and a child and/or 2 years of marriage and a child that makes you eligible for PR straight away.
> 
> Please do ask around. I did look it up on google, below is the link where I found something related to your question. You might wanna have a look at it. It's a PDF file issued by the Immigration Advice and Rights Centre in New South Wales:-
> https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...3opxE38mBiIPRa5pWe9FObw&bvm=bv.61725948,d.bmk
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks once again Becky. You are a legend!! 

Sorry i think you have missed the first paragraph of my previous post, i had a couple of more questions...


----------



## detonator1961

*Happy Friday!*

*My file has been queued for final assessment. Very Happy today. :lalala::lalala:*


----------



## Justdeeps

Awesome!!!!   Congrats!!

Since we share same CO, i hope I am next  :ray:: :ray:: I had filed the application through an agent..so the communication might be sent to the agent..will keep checking with him 



detonator1961 said:


> *My file has been queued for final assessment. Very Happy today. :lalala::lalala:*


----------



## sweet83

detonator1961 said:


> *My file has been queued for final assessment. Very Happy today. :lalala::lalala:*


Hey detonator
congratulations to you..even we are also very happy that you got your file is in progress with AHC. ..yesterday my husband got a call from AHC but he missed to pick up...let's see what exactly going with my file in future 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Justdeeps

Hey sweet!! Dont worry..AHC calling you or your husband is a good thing!  Means some movement is there in your case atleast  They will call again surely if required.

Cheers,
Deepthi



sweet83 said:


> Hi
> I am bit confused about this. .today my husband get a call from ahc but he missed it...he knows when he get voice mail..my question is this why they don't contacted me either??? What it is mean??
> Regards
> sweet83


----------



## sweet83

Justdeeps said:


> Hey sweet!! Dont worry..AHC calling you or your husband is a good thing!  Means some movement is there in your case atleast  They will call again surely if required.
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Hi deepthi
Yep I am also thinking the same as you mentioned in your reply...usally they called both at the same time like margin of few minutes. ..so many of our forum members shared this experience with us...but in mine case they contact with my husband not me this thing is suspicious to me ...today I was hoping that they might be call me but no I can't heard anything from them...now by this one thing is sure my file is opened and got co  otherwise who called him after 5 months pls note 6 months is running since after 6 February. .lets see what future holds in his hand..anyways I am just praying for you to be in finalassessment Que..best of luck and keep us posted next week is yours for sure
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Justdeeps

Thank you so much dear! I hope what you said comes true :fingerscrossed: Good luck to you too  Have a nice weekend!!



sweet83 said:


> Hi deepthi
> Yep I am also thinking the same as you mentioned in your reply...usally they called both at the same time like margin of few minutes. ..so many of our forum members shared this experience with us...but in mine case they contact with my husband not me this thing is suspicious to me ...today I was hoping that they might be call me but no I can't heard anything from them...now by this one thing is sure my file is opened and got co  otherwise who called him after 5 months pls note 6 months is running since after 6 February. .lets see what future holds in his hand..anyways I am just praying for you to be in finalassessment Que..best of luck and keep us posted next week is yours for sure
> Regards
> sweet83


----------



## Bittu

Ufffffff its so frustrating..... 25 weeks passed n still 
Waiting for case officer...... What are they doing i realy don't understand..... Bunch of Lazy people .... We are far from our loved ones from long time n they are enjoying life..... Wow .... And when we cal the answer will always same it will take 12 months 
Blah blah ...........


----------



## sweet83

Bittu said:


> Ufffffff its so frustrating..... 25 weeks passed n still
> Waiting for case officer...... What are they doing i realy don't understand..... Bunch of Lazy people .... We are far from our loved ones from long time n they are enjoying life..... Wow .... And when we cal the answer will always same it will take 12 months
> Blah blah ...........


Hey bittu
don't worry you will heard something good by next week I am Preety sure about this ya no doubt they are heartless person..keep faith in god he is allways with us 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Bittu

sweet83 said:


> Hey bittu
> don't worry you will heard something good by next week I am Preety sure about this ya no doubt they are heartless person..keep faith in god he is allways with us
> Regards
> sweet83


Hi sweet83
How are you dear???? Thanks for your support....
So you got your co or not???? Actually i am feeling 
Very depress just because of this delay.... They are 
Really heartless....... From last 6 months me n my husband
Are not able to live together just because of this crap...
I celebrated my b'day yesterday without him....and his bday
Is on march..... N then marriage anniversary .....but
Ahc doesn't care..... They do whatever they want....:fencing:


----------



## sweet83

Bittu said:


> Hi sweet83
> How are you dear???? Thanks for your support....
> So you got your co or not???? Actually i am feeling
> Very depress just because of this delay.... They are
> Really heartless....... From last 6 months me n my husband
> Are not able to live together just because of this crap...
> I celebrated my b'day yesterday without him....and his bday
> Is on march..... N then marriage anniversary .....but
> Ahc doesn't care..... They do whatever they want....:fencing:


Hey bittu
I am doing fine by the grace of God. .yaa I am allways there for my friendI can understand ur situation now ...I am going thru the same ..yes yesterday my husband got a call from them but he won't picked up. .so I am assuming might be I get co not sure now...belive in god he is here for us..very very soon you get a good news from AHC. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> *My file has been queued for final assessment. Very Happy today. :lalala::lalala:*



Many congratulations!!! Sorry about the late wish.
Not long from now. You should start packing 
Good Luck and keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vineetbabbar

Hi Becky,

Can you please provide me the details of visitor visa, its fees and charges. the validity of visa and procedure to apply for this visa. Appreciate you in Anticipation

(moderated)Vineet Babbar.


----------



## sweet83

vineetbabbar said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Can you please provide me the details of visitor visa, its fees and charges. the validity of visa and procedure to apply for this visa. Appreciate you in Anticipation
> 
> 
> Tnx - Vineet Babbar.


Hi vineet
if you see previous posts by saras and meethi you get answers regarding your questions ...I hope this works in your case...
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

*Visitor Visa*



vineetbabbar said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Can you please provide me the details of visitor visa, its fees and charges. the validity of visa and procedure to apply for this visa. Appreciate you in Anticipation
> 
> (moderated)Vineet Babbar.



Hey vineetbabbar,

I unfortunately am not an expert on Visitor Visa application. I have mentioned a link below from the DIBP website:-
Visitor visa (subclass 600)

Seniors please advice on this topic. I tried to find the detailed checklist that saras wrote for another thread user but I couldn't find it. If someone can find or remember the page number where that checklist is please do share the information on here. Or perhaps someone who has experience in applying for a visitor visa could please type up another checklist for our thread users for future reference. Thanks a lot!

Hope this helps. Please do wait for more replies from other thread members.
Good luck and keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*February Week 4- Updated Prediction List*

Dear members,

Hope everyone had a fun weekend. Here is the updated prediction list for the last week of February:-

*SS USER----------DAYS IN QUEUE-------TOTAL DAYS*
vicky_er1985-------------------81-----------------------290
sis_bhav------------------------81-----------------------241
Jap----------------------------76--------------------------217
KP--------------------------------53-----------------------218
Rav------------------------------50------------------------242
Getmevisa----------------------46--------------------------238
HH8570-----------------------6-------------------------159
Detonator1961------------------3----------------------207
Roshana----------------------Unknown-------------------287
sp8789------------------------Unknown------------------243

Hoping this week will bring many more visas and queuing of files. Good Luck to all waiting. Please keep us posted.
Have a wonderful week ahead.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any Update??*

Dear sis_bhav and vicky_er1985,

How are you guys? Just wondering if you have any updates regarding your partner visa applications. It's been over 80 days since DOQ for both of you and I was wondering if you guys have received the good news yet.

Your reply will be highly appreciated. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck if you're still waiting.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Hey becky/vineetbabbar
page number 2028 saras given detailed information about visitor visa there hope this help you guys and becky where you been dear ?? I missed you here lot 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Justdeeps

Good luck everyone!!



Becky26 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Hope everyone had a fun weekend. Here is the updated prediction list for the last week of February:-
> 
> *SS USER----------DAYS IN QUEUE-------TOTAL DAYS*
> vicky_er1985-------------------81-----------------------290
> sis_bhav------------------------81-----------------------241
> Jap----------------------------76--------------------------217
> KP--------------------------------53-----------------------218
> Rav------------------------------50------------------------242
> Getmevisa----------------------46--------------------------238
> HH8570-----------------------6-------------------------159
> Detonator1961------------------3----------------------207
> Roshana----------------------Unknown-------------------287
> sp8789------------------------Unknown------------------243
> 
> Hoping this week will bring many more visas and queuing of files. Good Luck to all waiting. Please keep us posted.
> Have a wonderful week ahead.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## rawbin

Hi Everyone

I am pretty new on this thread and looking to join the club of people who are tired of waiting for the visa of their loved one (I am the latest victim ;-( ).

My wife did apply her partner visa on 20 Jan 2014 to AHC New Delhi and on 24th Jan 2014 she got email saying need to go for medical and got her HAP ID as well. Medical done on 26th jan 2014. But after that no email nothing. I am worried if they received medical or not? Do i need to go and talk to them? Looking for your all views please.

Thanks
Rabin


----------



## detonator1961

rawbin said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am pretty new on this thread and looking to join the club of people who are tired of waiting for the visa of their loved one (I am the latest victim ;-( ).
> 
> My wife did apply her partner visa on 20 Jan 2014 to AHC New Delhi and on 24th Jan 2014 she got email saying need to go for medical and got her HAP ID as well. Medical done on 26th jan 2014. But after that no email nothing. I am worried if they received medical or not? Do i need to go and talk to them? Looking for your all views please.
> 
> Thanks
> Rabin


Hey Rabin:

Follow this link: http://http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/electronic-health-processing.htm

How can I check that the clinic submitted my results?
You can check online that your health results have been submitted to the department through eMedical Client as outlined below. You will need the HAP ID number that you used when you completed your health examinations at an approved panel clinic or onshore provider. 

What do I do in eMedical client?
The eMedical Client login screen will appear. Complete the details requested and click on Logon.
eMedical Client Login screen

You will need to enter your family name, HAP ID and date of birth, as well as your passport number and issuing country if already provided to the department. 

Note: Please make sure you enter the the same details as those entered in your visa application, or those entered in your My Health Declarations form.

Where is the status of my health case displayed?
Once you have successfully logged into eMedical Client, click on the Print Information Sheet button. This will display your eMedical Information Sheet letter in a new window.
eMedical print information sheet screen

How do I know if my health case is still being processed by the clinic?
If your health case is still being processed by your panel physician, the letter will display as per screen shot.
eMedical information sheet HAP ID

This means that your health case has not been submitted to the department yet. You may then need to follow up with your panel physician in relation to the progress of your health case. 

How do I know if my health case has been submitted by the clinic?
If your health case has been successfully submitted by your panel physician, the letter will state that your health case has been submitted to the department. You may wish to save this letter or print it for your own records. You are also able to forward this letter to your visa case officer as evidence that your health case has been submitted by your panel physician to the department.
eMedical-information sheet hapid print of letter


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky/vineetbabbar
> page number 2028 saras given detailed information about visitor visa there hope this help you guys and becky where you been dear ?? I missed you here lot
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey sweet,

Thanks for getting back to me with the page number. I'll bookmark it for the future cause it's a very informative post.
I've been sick so wasn't around much for a few days.
I'm hear now  Hope you are feeling well. How's the baby doing?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> Hey Rabin:
> 
> Follow this link: http://http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/electronic-health-processing.htm
> 
> How can I check that the clinic submitted my results?
> You can check online that your health results have been submitted to the department through eMedical Client as outlined below. You will need the HAP ID number that you used when you completed your health examinations at an approved panel clinic or onshore provider.
> 
> What do I do in eMedical client?
> The eMedical Client login screen will appear. Complete the details requested and click on Logon.
> eMedical Client Login screen
> 
> You will need to enter your family name, HAP ID and date of birth, as well as your passport number and issuing country if already provided to the department.
> 
> Note: Please make sure you enter the the same details as those entered in your visa application, or those entered in your My Health Declarations form.
> 
> Where is the status of my health case displayed?
> Once you have successfully logged into eMedical Client, click on the Print Information Sheet button. This will display your eMedical Information Sheet letter in a new window.
> eMedical print information sheet screen
> 
> How do I know if my health case is still being processed by the clinic?
> If your health case is still being processed by your panel physician, the letter will display as per screen shot.
> eMedical information sheet HAP ID
> 
> This means that your health case has not been submitted to the department yet. You may then need to follow up with your panel physician in relation to the progress of your health case.
> 
> How do I know if my health case has been submitted by the clinic?
> If your health case has been successfully submitted by your panel physician, the letter will state that your health case has been submitted to the department. You may wish to save this letter or print it for your own records. You are also able to forward this letter to your visa case officer as evidence that your health case has been submitted by your panel physician to the department.
> eMedical-information sheet hapid print of letter


Great Info!! detonator1961
Good to know and a big relief that we can now track our medicals, Finally!!!
I just checked my medical report status and it works perfectly. That's what I have been looking for since I did my medicals in July 2013 to check if the reports were submitted or not.
Thanks so much for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



rawbin said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am pretty new on this thread and looking to join the club of people who are tired of waiting for the visa of their loved one (I am the latest victim ;-( ).
> 
> My wife did apply her partner visa on 20 Jan 2014 to AHC New Delhi and on 24th Jan 2014 she got email saying need to go for medical and got her HAP ID as well. Medical done on 26th jan 2014. But after that no email nothing. I am worried if they received medical or not? Do i need to go and talk to them? Looking for your all views please.
> 
> Thanks
> Rabin


Hey Rabin,

Welcome to the Thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


I see that detonator1961 has answered all your questions really well. 
Feel free to ask if you have further queries. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Hey sweet,
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me with the page number. I'll bookmark it for the future cause it's a very informative post.
> I've been sick so wasn't around much for a few days.
> I'm hear now  Hope you are feeling well. How's the baby doing?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
ohh my my I feel bad to hear this now you should take care of you in a proper manner. ..get well soon sweetie..any updates regarding your case??? If not this a right time to ping your co..really hopeless people they are...specially this officer I guess..regarding my case last Thursday my husband got a call from AHC but he was unable to respond her at that time so she left a voice mail she wants to talk with him about my file but she won't call me I don't know why ....as my guess my file is open and got co hopefully I get updates this week ....do you have any idea why they call him and not get back to me as he does not repond her back???? Usally we see in our forum friends who shares there experience with us that they contacted by them in few minutes gaping time but this time only my husband not me why???
Pls god help me out this crap.
and yes me and my baby doing well 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Dear all,

Now that we know how to check submition of our medicals to AHC.

Can anyone please help if we want to know the clearance status of our medicals.

Is there any method to know that our medicals are cleared or not.?

Thanks & Regards
Parul


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> ohh my my I feel bad to hear this now you should take care of you in a proper manner. ..get well soon sweetie..any updates regarding your case??? If not this a right time to ping your co..really hopeless people they are...specially this officer I guess..regarding my case last Thursday my husband got a call from AHC but he was unable to respond her at that time so she left a voice mail she wants to talk with him about my file but she won't call me I don't know why ....as my guess my file is open and got co hopefully I get updates this week ....do you have any idea why they call him and not get back to me as he does not repond her back???? Usally we see in our forum friends who shares there experience with us that they contacted by them in few minutes gaping time but this time only my husband not me why???
> Pls god help me out this crap.
> and yes me and my baby doing well
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey sweet,

Thanks for your reply. I am trying to take care of myself but nothing feels good. Don't feel like eating, I've lost my appetite and my interest in everything. I just sit in my room on my laptop pretty much all day. Hoping and praying the Almighty will bless me with the visa before our Ist wedding anniversary.

Anyways, I think AHC calling your husband is nothing to be worried about. Maybe they just want to speak to him regarding your pregnancy and relating details. Don't worry. Husbands do sometimes get contacted by AHC. And its a good sign that they left your husband a voicemail. Means they are either trying or are actually have started processing your application. 

I'm not going to bother calling AHC anymore. I have waited for 7 months so far. They have less than 5 months to process my application and approve my visa; before the "12 month standard processing time frame" is over so I'm just gonna sit back and do what I can do.

Me calling them is not going to change anything. I had called AHC 15 times by the time they allocated a CO to my file. So I'm not going to think about it. All my additional documents (Medicals and PCC from India and Australia) have been submitted during the Ist week of my application lodgement.

Good to know you and the little one are doing well. Don't stress, just leave everything in the hands of the Almighty and everything will work out when the time is right and is destined to happen ray:ray:ray:ray:
Relax and look after yourself for your baby 
Good Luck and keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Parul Ahuja said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Now that we know how to check submition of our medicals to AHC.
> 
> Can anyone please help if we want to know the clearance status of our medicals.
> 
> Is there any method to know that our medicals are cleared or not.?
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Parul



From what I understand, one's medicals are only submitted to the AHC/DIBP after they have been cleared regardless of how long they take. 
For example:- If someone has a medical history of TB, their reports will go for manual processing to the centre in Sydeny. That can take upto a maximum of 4 months. Those reports will only be submitted after they have received the approval of either the automated computerized system or a doctor after manual processing.

So if your medicals have been submitted at the DIBP, that means they have been cleared.
Seniors, please correct me if I'm wrong.

Hope this helps.
Good luck and keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> Hey sweet,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I am trying to take care of myself but nothing feels good. Don't feel like eating, I've lost my appetite and my interest in everything. I just sit in my room on my laptop pretty much all day. Hoping and praying the Almighty will bless me with the visa before our Ist wedding anniversary.
> 
> Anyways, I think AHC calling your husband is nothing to be worried about. Maybe they just want to speak to him regarding your pregnancy and relating details. Don't worry. Husbands do sometimes get contacted by AHC. And its a good sign that they left your husband a voicemail. Means they are either trying or are actually have started processing your application.
> 
> I'm not going to bother calling AHC anymore. I have waited for 7 months so far. They have less than 5 months to process my application and approve my visa; before the "12 month standard processing time frame" is over so I'm just gonna sit back and do what I can do.
> 
> Me calling them is not going to change anything. I had called AHC 15 times by the time they allocated a CO to my file. So I'm not going to think about it. All my additional documents (Medicals and PCC from India and Australia) have been submitted during the Ist week of my application lodgement.
> 
> Good to know you and the little one are doing well. Don't stress, just leave everything in the hands of the Almighty and everything will work out when the time is right and is destined to happen ray:ray:ray:ray:
> Relax and look after yourself for your baby
> Good Luck and keep us posted.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I am back with wife.....after two days..lot of trouble with flights...
Becky your CO is good and polite..she took...month to place for final queue...hopefully next week....


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> I am back with wife.....after two days..lot of trouble with flights...
> Becky your CO is good and polite..she took...month to place for final queue...hopefully next week....



Hey saras,

Glad to know you guys are together again, for forever this time :cheer2::amen:
Hopefully she gives me some good news soon. Been over 7 months :fingerscrossed:

You have a great life ahead. Take care.
God bless you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rawbin

Becky26 said:


> Great Info!! detonator1961
> Good to know and a big relief that we can now track our medicals, Finally!!!
> I just checked my medical report status and it works perfectly. That's what I have been looking for since I did my medicals in July 2013 to check if the reports were submitted or not.
> Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks detonator1961 for your valuable information.

However I tried to log in to the medical to check if medical has been received. But I logged in to the system and clicked on report button to see the report but nothing happened and could not verify whether medical is received or not.

Is that button working or there is a problem?

Help me out please.

Anyway thanks for information.

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

rawbin said:


> Thanks detonator1961 for your valuable information.
> 
> However I tried to log in to the medical to check if medical has been received. But I logged in to the system and clicked on report button to see the report but nothing happened and could not verify whether medical is received or not.
> 
> Is that button working or there is a problem?
> 
> Help me out please.
> 
> Anyway thanks for information.
> 
> Thanks



Hey rawbin,

Once you fill out your details in the eMedical Portal and hit on "Logon", a General Information Sheet will come up. 
At the bottom of that page, you should find a "Print Information Sheet" button. Once you hit that, a PDF form will open in a new window. 

Maybe you have blocked pop-ups on your computer.
Try it again it should work. It worked fine for me.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rawbin

detonator1961 said:


> Hey Rabin:
> 
> Follow this link: http://http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/electronic-health-processing.htm
> 
> How can I check that the clinic submitted my results?
> You can check online that your health results have been submitted to the department through eMedical Client as outlined below. You will need the HAP ID number that you used when you completed your health examinations at an approved panel clinic or onshore provider.
> 
> What do I do in eMedical client?
> The eMedical Client login screen will appear. Complete the details requested and click on Logon.
> eMedical Client Login screen
> 
> You will need to enter your family name, HAP ID and date of birth, as well as your passport number and issuing country if already provided to the department.
> 
> Note: Please make sure you enter the the same details as those entered in your visa application, or those entered in your My Health Declarations form.
> 
> Where is the status of my health case displayed?
> Once you have successfully logged into eMedical Client, click on the Print Information Sheet button. This will display your eMedical Information Sheet letter in a new window.
> eMedical print information sheet screen
> 
> How do I know if my health case is still being processed by the clinic?
> If your health case is still being processed by your panel physician, the letter will display as per screen shot.
> eMedical information sheet HAP ID
> 
> This means that your health case has not been submitted to the department yet. You may then need to follow up with your panel physician in relation to the progress of your health case.
> 
> How do I know if my health case has been submitted by the clinic?
> If your health case has been successfully submitted by your panel physician, the letter will state that your health case has been submitted to the department. You may wish to save this letter or print it for your own records. You are also able to forward this letter to your visa case officer as evidence that your health case has been submitted by your panel physician to the department.
> eMedical-information sheet hapid print of letter



Thanks detonator1961 for your valuable information.

However I tried to log in to the medical to check if medical has been received. But I logged in to the system and clicked on print report sheet button to see the report but nothing happened button didn't work at all, same page got displayed and could not verify whether medical is received or not.

Is that button working or there is a problem?

Help me out please.

Anyway thanks for information.

Thanks


----------



## rawbin

Becky26 said:


> Hey rawbin,
> 
> Once you fill out your details in the eMedical Portal and hit on "Logon", a General Information Sheet will come up.
> At the bottom of that page, you should find a "Print Information Sheet" button. Once you hit that, a PDF form will open in a new window.
> 
> Maybe you have blocked pop-ups on your computer.
> Try it again it should work. It worked fine for me.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky

Yea it was pop-ups that is why it was not coming up on my computer. Now I can see medical has been received by AHC on 28th Jan 2014. 

Its been 26 days from medical submission. Is there any pattern how long they take to grant visa or ask for other related documents. Also, I have not heard of allocation of senior CO. 

So, where from this now? Will AHC grant direct VISA after medical or they send email saying senior CO is allocated for final decision or anything like that.

Thanks
Rawbin


----------



## Becky26

rawbin said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> Yea it was pop-ups that is why it was not coming up on my computer. Now I can see medical has been received by AHC on 28th Jan 2014.
> 
> Its been 26 days from medical submission. Is there any pattern how long they take to grant visa or ask for other related documents. Also, I have not heard of allocation of senior CO.
> 
> So, where from this now? Will AHC grant direct VISA after medical or they send email saying senior CO is allocated for final decision or anything like that.
> 
> Thanks
> Rawbin




Good to know the eMedical portal finally worked for you. 

Can I please request you to fill in your application details in the SS form on the link mentioned below.:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT...HENEA/viewform

In total, AHC New Delhi indictive processing time frame is 8-11 months. 
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

At the moment the current CO allocation time period is 25-26 weeks since date of lodgement (DOL). Then once the CO is allocated he/she processes your file and then last step is the file gets sent for final decision by th Senior Case Officer (SCO).

Then once the file is sent to SCO from then it takes between 60-80 days to get the visa approval. Maximum wait could be 3 months since the date of queue (DOQ).

As per Department of Immigration and Border Patrol (DIBP) is 12 months for offshore applicants of Partner (309/100) Visa from high risk countries.
https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MVK87

Hi! Everyone,

I am new to this forum.  I have read few posts and i appreciate the positive attitude of the members.

My DOL: 9th august 2013
Pcc and Medical : Done in september.
I have lodged my application with the help of an agent.

I think i missed a call from embassy .
still, waiting for their call.

AHC does not give any details via tele-enquiry.

Wish you all the best !!!!!

Regards.


----------



## candycrush

Hello everyone,

As I need to extend my partner's visitor visa family, can somebody give me further information who have been through this before:

1. can we apply online?
2. is it the similar process that was done earlier to get TV 600?
3. documents required to extend

many thanks in advance


----------



## HappyDiwali

Congratulations! That is great news!

Did your case officer advise you of this? Or did you have to call to find out?

There are no updates about our application. Hopefully we are not too far behind you.

Cheers



detonator1961 said:


> *My file has been queued for final assessment. Very Happy today. :lalala::lalala:*


----------



## detonator1961

*To Happy Diwali*



HappyDiwali said:


> Congratulations! That is great news!
> 
> Did your case officer advise you of this? Or did you have to call to find out?
> 
> There are no updates about our application. Hopefully we are not too far behind you.
> 
> Cheers


Hey

I was chasing up with my CO all the time about my file i.e. documents received, when file will go to queue etc. Finally he replied via email that my file has been queued for final decision.


----------



## detonator1961

Becky26 said:


> From what I understand, one's medicals are only submitted to the AHC/DIBP after they have been cleared regardless of how long they take.
> For example:- If someone has a medical history of TB, their reports will go for manual processing to the centre in Sydeny. That can take upto a maximum of 4 months. Those reports will only be submitted after they have received the approval of either the automated computerized system or a doctor after manual processing.
> 
> So if your medicals have been submitted at the DIBP, that means they have been cleared.
> Seniors, please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I believe you are wrong as your are guessing up to your full potential.

Submission of medicals by hospital to DIBP does not mean that medicals have been cleared. It only means that docters have passed on their recommendations to DIBP and their job is done. Then DIBP decides based on the docter's report if the applicant meets the health requirement. In my case medicals were sent to Sydney and it took 2-3 weeks to get clearance. 

I am not sure if they send all medical reports to Sydney or only suspected reports as there is a term called local clearance which could mean there is no need to refer medical report to Sydney as nothing wrong was found. 

Reports could be sent to Sydney not only in case of TB but there could be other problems like HIV, hepatitis etc.

The only way to find out about medical clearance is to ring AHC or your CO as they can look online the status of your medicals.

Also please don't scare people by saying "it takes up to 4 months to get medical clearance if they are sent to Sydney" as this is completely dependent on individual case. In a exceptional case it may have been true but usually it doesn't take that long.

Cheers


----------



## tikna

Hi All, 

I have a question and I hope someone will able to help me out. 

My wife has applied for her Police Clearance through Passport Office Ghaziabad. 
The problem is we have mentioned that she is married on the form and her passport doesn't have my name (we decided to stay with her old passport). Will there be any problem when she goes to her appointment?

Also, ghaziabad passport office do offer for a walk-in submission for PCC. Do we have to apply it online first and pay the fees? or just walk in with a completed form and pay in person. In that case she can fill out another form with martial status as single and apply in person.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RRSSB

Hi
AHC calls sponsors to confirm applicant details and usually asks when the applicant can leave the home country if visa granted today or tomorrow. 

90% of the time this sort of check happens. 10% are the other complicated nature cases.

One of my friends had the similar situation, luckily he answered the call and next day his partner’s visa arrived through email, surprisingly his partner who was the applicant didn’t get phone call or visa grant email.

My suggestions to you keep phone close to you especially during AHC working hours. If you miss that call then follow up till you talk with SCO personally.

Hopes this helps.


----------



## vineetbabbar

Becky26 said:


> Hey vineetbabbar,
> 
> I unfortunately am not an expert on Visitor Visa application. I have mentioned a link below from the DIBP website:-
> Visitor visa (subclass 600)
> 
> Seniors please advice on this topic. I tried to find the detailed checklist that saras wrote for another thread user but I couldn't find it. If someone can find or remember the page number where that checklist is please do share the information on here. Or perhaps someone who has experience in applying for a visitor visa could please type up another checklist for our thread users for future reference. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Hope this helps. Please do wait for more replies from other thread members.
> Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky,

I was going through the visa details of Visitor Visa (subclass 600) and observed that to be a eligible sponsor, I must have been settled in Australia for atleast 2 years.
But in my case, I just moved to Australia in Oct, 2013 and recently got a full time employment in the January, 2014. Can I still be a eligible sponsor for my wife visitor visa. Please clarify.

Vineet Babbar.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



MVK87 said:


> Hi! Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum.  I have read few posts and i appreciate the positive attitude of the members.
> 
> My DOL: 9th august 2013
> Pcc and Medical : Done in september.
> I have lodged my application with the help of an agent.
> 
> I think i missed a call from embassy .
> still, waiting for their call.
> 
> AHC does not give any details via tele-enquiry.
> 
> Wish you all the best !!!!!
> 
> Regards.


Hey MVK87,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


I think you should give a call to the AHC. As per the current trend August applicants are getting COs allocated to their files. So don't delay in contacting the officer if you have been given one. Maybe it was the CO calling to let you know that your file is now being processed. I missed a call from my CO as well. But then I just called AHC and the operator put me through to my CO.
When you call tell the operator that you received a call from them but unfortunately you missed it and would like to know the reason of the call.
Don't worry, this happens.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please don't forget to add your application details in the above mentioned link to the SS form. Thanks!

Feel free to ask if you have more questions. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

vineetbabbar said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I was going through the visa details of Visitor Visa (subclass 600) and observed that to be a eligible sponsor, I must have been settled in Australia for atleast 2 years.
> But in my case, I just moved to Australia in Oct, 2013 and recently got a full time employment in the January, 2014. Can I still be a eligible sponsor for my wife visitor visa. Please clarify.
> 
> Vineet Babbar.


Hi vineetbabbar
sorry u asked to becky and I am replying you ...as now a days becky not feeling well just because her some mild health issues. .regarding you query as per my knowledge you don't need to worry about financial conditions this things important some years ago but not now...your partner have full right to work ...but you said minimum stay of two years who is eligible to apply don't have much knowledge of this. .u should cross check it.
regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hi vineetbabbar
> sorry u asked to becky and I am replying you ...as now a days becky not feeling well just because her some mild health issues. .regarding you query as per my knowledge you don't need to worry about financial conditions this things important some years ago but not now...your partner have full right to work ...but you said minimum stay of two years who is eligible to apply don't have much knowledge of this. .u should cross check it.
> regards
> sweet83



*To vineetbabbar:-*
Apologies for my late reply. The requirement for partner visa sponsorship states that you need to be a citizen or a PR of Australia. I'm don't think that there is a limit as to how long you must be living there before you can sponsor at least your spouse.
I'll try and look for mor information on this. 
Just need some time, if that's alright. Your co-operation will be highly appreciated. Thanks a lot! I'll post back soon as soon as I find something.

*To sweet:-*
You are so sweet! Thanks for helping everyone when I'm not on here. You are very kind and understanding.  Thank You!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I believe you are wrong as your are guessing up to your full potential.
> 
> Submission of medicals by hospital to DIBP does not mean that medicals have been cleared. It only means that docters have passed on their recommendations to DIBP and their job is done. Then DIBP decides based on the docter's report if the applicant meets the health requirement. In my case medicals were sent to Sydney and it took 2-3 weeks to get clearance.
> 
> I am not sure if they send all medical reports to Sydney or only suspected reports as there is a term called local clearance which could mean there is no need to refer medical report to Sydney as nothing wrong was found.
> 
> Reports could be sent to Sydney not only in case of TB but there could be other problems like HIV, hepatitis etc.
> 
> The only way to find out about medical clearance is to ring AHC or your CO as they can look online the status of your medicals.
> 
> Also please don't scare people by saying "it takes up to 4 months to get medical clearance if they are sent to Sydney" as this is completely dependent on individual case. In a exceptional case it may have been true but usually it doesn't take that long.
> 
> Cheers



I'm not sure if you read my post properly. 

First, I wrote the maximum time the medicals if in case are sent to Sydney for manual processing can take upto 4 months. Depending on how busy the processing centre is and the severity of the case, that's how long the reports take to clear and submitted to the DIBP for further processing of the visa.
In the words of AHC, *every case is different*. So if your medicals took 2-3 weeks to get the clearence doesn't mean that it'll take the same time for someone else facing some other medical issues.
It could take any period of time ranging from 1 day- 4 months. I never mentioned in my post that it always takes 4 months to get medical clearence if the medicals are sent for manual processing. *Only the applicant knows what medical issues they have and it's severity. * 
And medicals are only submitted to AHC when they have been cleared meaning, they have been processed either the by eMedical system or the Sydney medical centre regardless of the outcome; whether they pass the medicals or not. 


Second, when I mentioned about TB, *that was an example*. The medical reports can be sent for manual processing for as little problem as of a high or low blood pressure. Obviously, TB, hepatitis and HIV are the ones that put a red-flag on the reports, the ones that have such complications get sent to Sydney straightaway. 
Anyone who applies or has applied for a visa to Australia (and other low-risk countries) is aware of these 3 medical conditions that can play a vital role in getting the application rejected.

Third, kindly put some time in reading the posts properly and then respond. Your co-operation will be very helpful.
All I try to do is help people and provide/guide them utilising the information that is available on the internet and my own experiences regardless of how "scary" that information is. 
If an applicant does have any complication in their medical reports then they need to know this information. Telling them that everything will be alright is not going to help them. They need to know what they can do in time of trouble. People join this thread to know correct information, not to know that everything will be alright!

I always mention in my posts that I could be wrong and request our seniors to share their opinions as well. I am helping and will continue to help others, regardless of how "scary" my information is.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HappyDiwali

*To Detonator*

Great, thanks for letting me know.



detonator1961 said:


> Hey
> 
> I was chasing up with my CO all the time about my file i.e. documents received, when file will go to queue etc. Finally he replied via email that my file has been queued for final decision.


----------



## Justdeeps

Dont worry you guys...good news is on its way!! And dont be careless with your health cos of the stress...try to keep yourself occupied.



Becky26 said:


> Hey sweet,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I am trying to take care of myself but nothing feels good. Don't feel like eating, I've lost my appetite and my interest in everything. I just sit in my room on my laptop pretty much all day. Hoping and praying the Almighty will bless me with the visa before our Ist wedding anniversary.
> 
> Anyways, I think AHC calling your husband is nothing to be worried about. Maybe they just want to speak to him regarding your pregnancy and relating details. Don't worry. Husbands do sometimes get contacted by AHC. And its a good sign that they left your husband a voicemail. Means they are either trying or are actually have started processing your application.
> 
> I'm not going to bother calling AHC anymore. I have waited for 7 months so far. They have less than 5 months to process my application and approve my visa; before the "12 month standard processing time frame" is over so I'm just gonna sit back and do what I can do.
> 
> Me calling them is not going to change anything. I had called AHC 15 times by the time they allocated a CO to my file. So I'm not going to think about it. All my additional documents (Medicals and PCC from India and Australia) have been submitted during the Ist week of my application lodgement.
> 
> Good to know you and the little one are doing well. Don't stress, just leave everything in the hands of the Almighty and everything will work out when the time is right and is destined to happen ray:ray:ray:ray:
> Relax and look after yourself for your baby
> Good Luck and keep us posted.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## vineetbabbar

Becky26 said:


> *To vineetbabbar:-*
> Apologies for my late reply. The requirement for partner visa sponsorship states that you need to be a citizen or a PR of Australia. I'm don't think that there is a limit as to how long you must be living there before you can sponsor at least your spouse.
> I'll try and look for mor information on this.
> Just need some time, if that's alright. Your co-operation will be highly appreciated. Thanks a lot! I'll post back soon as soon as I find something.
> 
> *To sweet:-*
> You are so sweet! Thanks for helping everyone when I'm not on here. You are very kind and understanding.  Thank You!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky/Sweet,

Thanks for your reply. I saw this condition on visitor visa subclass 600 (which I believe is the suitable visa to sponsor my wife) at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection. Can you please look into this case and clarify me.

Appreciate your efforts.

Vineet Babbar.


----------



## Justdeeps

*No news from CO yet!*

Hey guys,

I haven't heard from my agent yet on any communication from AHC. Dont knw if its delay in communication from his side. To be frank, I have been very busy with work, so haven't given much thought to it. Do you think I should call up AHC??

Cheers,
Deepthi


----------



## candy5

Good morning Guys , 

Hope this weeks finding each of you well !! 

Just on a quick note , can someone tell me what happens after the the file has be sent for final decision does the senior officer call up before they grant the visa , or call up the sponsor ???? or does the visa grant sent directly to the email.. Only reason i am a asking this is becasue hubby is at work during AHC working times and im scared if he misses a call from them which can delay the visa longer . 

Thanks for your help


----------



## sweet83

candy5 said:


> Good morning Guys ,
> 
> Hope this weeks finding each of you well !!
> 
> Just on a quick note , can someone tell me what happens after the the file has be sent for final decision does the senior officer call up before they grant the visa , or call up the sponsor ???? or does the visa grant sent directly to the email.. Only reason i am a asking this is becasue hubby is at work during AHC working times and im scared if he misses a call from them which can delay the visa longer .
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi candy
usally they won't call you and your spouse when file is in final assessment Que. ..we seen this our forum friends who shares there experience with us..bcos when file is in sco hand usally co done his work completely on your file and he is satisfied with all your information which you provide to ahc ...but in rare case sometimes sco call or willing to personal interview but this is rare as per my best knowledge...you don't worry about this when file is in final queue after 60 to 70 days may be higher or low depands on case to case they directly sent grant main to you if you highers a agent then they sent to agent..
Regards
sweet83


----------



## candy5

Hey Sweets , 

Thanks heaps for the info ,,  Im at relief now !!

Much love 
candy


----------



## Bittu

*Happyyyyyyyy*

Hey friends.....
My file has been queued for final decision.....
Yupppppyyyyyy......
Regards
Bittu


----------



## HH8570

Bittu said:


> Hey friends.....
> My file has been queued for final decision.....
> Yupppppyyyyyy......
> Regards
> Bittu


Congrats bittu. 
Happy for u. .


----------



## HH8570

hey sweet83
How are you, dear? 
I read your posts. I think you should have called AHC to confirm wheather CO is allocated to your file or not?
Regards. 
HH8570


----------



## HH8570

Hello Becky 
How are you ? Hope you are now fit and fine.Take care of your health. 
Regards
HH8570


----------



## sweet83

Bittu said:


> Hey friends.....
> My file has been queued for final decision.....
> Yupppppyyyyyy......
> Regards
> Bittu


Hey bittu
congratulations to you mate so happy today for you..may god bless you with early grant by AHC...
Best wishes
regards
sweet83


----------



## MVK87

Hi Becky!!
Thanks for the significant information.

Glad to here from your side. As per your suggestion - I called AHC - they have informed me about my CO . He called me for the desired documents. My agent didn't inform me about it.(poor me).He asked for the same documents which i have submitted already.
I called again and send the documents.
Hopefully, He will receive it soon.

Document asked:1) PCC
2)Form : 80

Get well soon dear!!

Regards.


----------



## sweet83

HH8570 said:


> hey sweet83
> How are you, dear?
> I read your posts. I think you should have called AHC to confirm wheather CO is allocated to your file or not?
> Regards.
> HH8570


Hey hh8570
I am doing good. How you been??yes today my husband spoke to one of the visa officer she just journal enquiries ...when my husband ask about co she told week or two week ...now I only think who is she why she taken interest on my file if she is not mine co??? God knows what is this crap... as most of the august applicants placed for final decision que..I am early sep applicant so might be I get mine in week or next week lets see..
Regards
sweet83


----------



## muhu_jaggi

Bittu said:


> Hey friends.....
> My file has been queued for final decision.....
> Yupppppyyyyyy......
> Regards
> Bittu


Hey Bittu,
Congrats !!when did u get your CO?


----------



## tikna

tikna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question and I hope someone will able to help me out.
> 
> My wife has applied for her Police Clearance through Passport Office Ghaziabad.
> The problem is we have mentioned that she is married on the form and her passport doesn't have my name (we decided to stay with her old passport). Will there be any problem when she goes to her appointment?
> 
> Also, ghaziabad passport office do offer for a walk-in submission for PCC. Do we have to apply it online first and pay the fees? or just walk in with a completed form and pay in person. In that case she can fill out another form with martial status as single and apply in person.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hello, 

Can someone please shed some light on my query if they had similar experience. Please!! 

Thanks


----------



## sweet83

tikna said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please shed some light on my query if they had similar experience. Please!!
> 
> Thanks


Hi tikna
well as per my suggestion u shouldn't change if you already fill in form online ..when she go for appointment date to submit this form talk about this to passport officer clearly if she or he kind they do not ask more and grant you pcc in 15 min or so but if they are tricky they tease you that why u didn't change personal information after marrige they suggest you fill a form and new affidavits and change this to your passport really its happen if you from bhopal passport office they are pathetic ...no idea wht gaziabad do on this...the problem is this you mentioned in ur online form so if you go walk in and fill different in manual they take you as a forgery bcos they already know what you fill in early at online ...u got a appointment date also right??..in that case they may be take action on you ...I know it's scarry thats why I didn't repond you earlier. ..my advice talk with senior officer in a nice manner and tell her or him whole story cleary pls don't hide anything bcos u already fill a form they have records now...I seen this in bhopal office they are very very hopeless person so I advice you this ....pls note I am just a user like you so I told you as per my experiences not a legal adviser ..hope this help...
best of luck god is allways help to there children
Regards
sweet83


----------



## MVK87

tikna said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please shed some light on my query if they had similar experience. Please!!
> 
> Thanks


Hi Tikna,

First of all : Things depends on the passport office you have applied from.
I think it is not mandatory to pay online .You can pay the fees once you submit the form in the passport office.(To confirm this you can call passport seva kendra helpline number)

Second: You have to fill a form online to get your appointment number.You can fill another form if you want to make changes. because, you have to submit the hard-copy of that form to the passport office.

Third:It takes one month to update your passport details and a day to get PCC. But, if you still want to go for the old one: You must call passport seva kendra and talk to them or some passport agent to get an advice in your matter as they are the experts.

These are only my point of view as a member of this forum.
Regards


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations *



Bittu said:


> Hey friends.....
> My file has been queued for final decision.....
> Yupppppyyyyyy......
> Regards
> Bittu



Hey Bittu,

Finally you have nothing to worry about. Congratulations to you.
Hope your visa comes soon 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!*



HH8570 said:


> Hello Becky
> How are you ? Hope you are now fit and fine.Take care of your health.
> Regards
> HH8570


Hey HH8570,

How are you? Thanks for your post and kind words. I'm trying to not think about the current situation. The countdown to my husband and my wedding anniversary has started and there is no sign/no communication from AHC. By March 8 I was hoping to celebrate our 1st wedding anniversary with my husband but clearly I don't deserve it.

Don't know how to explain how miserable I am right now. Don't know what to do, I'm going crazy over thinking this whole situation and when I will be able to re-unite with my husband:smash::smash: :crazy::crazy:
Good Luck to you! Thanks again for your post.

Kind Regards
Becky


----------



## Becky26

MVK87 said:


> Hi Becky!!
> Thanks for the significant information.
> 
> Glad to here from your side. As per your suggestion - I called AHC - they have informed me about my CO . He called me for the desired documents. My agent didn't inform me about it.(poor me).He asked for the same documents which i have submitted already.
> I called again and send the documents.
> Hopefully, He will receive it soon.
> 
> Document asked:1) PCC
> 2)Form : 80
> 
> Get well soon dear!!
> 
> Regards.


Hey MVK87,

Thanks for your reply and adding your details in the Form. I have added them in the SS. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Thanks for your kind wishes 
Good luck to you and hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tikna said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please shed some light on my query if they had similar experience. Please!!
> 
> Thanks





sweet83 said:


> Hi tikna
> well as per my suggestion u shouldn't change if you already fill in form online ..when she go for appointment date to submit this form talk about this to passport officer clearly if she or he kind they do not ask more and grant you pcc in 15 min or so but if they are tricky they tease you that why u didn't change personal information after marrige they suggest you fill a form and new affidavits and change this to your passport really its happen if you from bhopal passport office they are pathetic ...no idea wht gaziabad do on this...the problem is this you mentioned in ur online form so if you go walk in and fill different in manual they take you as a forgery bcos they already know what you fill in early at online ...u got a appointment date also right??..in that case they may be take action on you ...I know it's scarry thats why I didn't repond you earlier. ..my advice talk with senior officer in a nice manner and tell her or him whole story cleary pls don't hide anything bcos u already fill a form they have records now...I seen this in bhopal office they are very very hopeless person so I advice you this ....pls note I am just a user like you so I told you as per my experiences not a legal adviser ..hope this help...
> best of luck god is allways help to there children
> Regards
> sweet83





MVK87 said:


> Hi Tikna,
> 
> First of all : Things depends on the passport office you have applied from.
> I think it is not mandatory to pay online .You can pay the fees once you submit the form in the passport office.(To confirm this you can call passport seva kendra helpline number)
> 
> Second: You have to fill a form online to get your appointment number.You can fill another form if you want to make changes. because, you have to submit the hard-copy of that form to the passport office.
> 
> Third:It takes one month to update your passport details and a day to get PCC. But, if you still want to go for the old one: You must call passport seva kendra and talk to them or some passport agent to get an advice in your matter as they are the experts.
> 
> These are only my point of view as a member of this forum.
> Regards


Dear tikna,

My apologies for y late reply. I see sweet and MVK87 have shed some light and provided their suggestions. Hope this helps. Good Luck to you and feel free to ask if you have more queries.

P.S.- Thanks sweet and MVK87 for replying to our members post and helping them.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Hey HH8570,
> 
> How are you? Thanks for your post and kind words. I'm trying to not think about the current situation. The countdown to my husband and my wedding anniversary has started and there is no sign/no communication from AHC. By March 8 I was hoping to celebrate our 1st wedding anniversary with my husband but clearly I don't deserve it.
> 
> Don't know how to explain how miserable I am right now. Don't know what to do, I'm going crazy over thinking this whole situation and when I will be able to re-unite with my husband:smash::smash: :crazy::crazy:
> Good Luck to you! Thanks again for your post.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Becky


Hey becky 
I am good. I can understand your situation very well. Though my file is in queue but still don't know how much time they ll take. i was thinking about you that you are so nice and helpful and why this is happening with you. Still, your file have not been put in queue. But have faith in God Becky, we all pray for you.I think you should Contact your CO to ask about current situation of file...Why they are taking so much time. Be brave, dear..God bless you. 
Regards 
HH8570


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey hh8570
> I am doing good. How you been??yes today my husband spoke to one of the visa officer she just journal enquiries ...when my husband ask about co she told week or two week ...now I only think who is she why she taken interest on my file if she is not mine co??? God knows what is this crap... as most of the august applicants placed for final decision que..I am early sep applicant so might be I get mine in week or next week lets see..
> Regards
> sweet83



Dear sweet!

Don't worry at all. Doesn't matter how long AHC takes to allocat your file a CO, they will have to priority process your file because you are pregnant and you have informed AHC of this as soon as you learnt this information.

And trust me!! As soon as a CO is allocated it won't be long till your visa gets approved. I see that your medicals have been submitted so nothing to stress about. Now all AHC has to do it process your file, forward it to final decision and grant you the visa. This can literally happen in a few days if AHC wants and processes your file.
It's just a matter of days now. Anyday you will get the good news. Hang in there 
Take care of yourself and Don't stress, not good for the little one. Good Luck and keep praying. Praying that you get your visa very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

sweet83 said:


> Hey hh8570
> I am doing good. How you been??yes today my husband spoke to one of the visa officer she just journal enquiries ...when my husband ask about co she told week or two week ...now I only think who is she why she taken interest on my file if she is not mine co??? God knows what is this crap... as most of the august applicants placed for final decision que..I am early sep applicant so might be I get mine in week or next week lets see..
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey Sweet83
Don't worry . .You will get a call from CO within couple of days.Even when i called AHC four days before CO allocation , that lady told me to wait for a week or two more. But i got call after four days. These operators just tell you estimated time....Good luck , dear. 
Regards 
HH8570


----------



## Bittu

Becky26 said:


> Hey Bittu,
> 
> Finally you have nothing to worry about. Congratulations to you.
> Hope your visa comes soon
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky......

How are you mate??? Thanks for your sweet wishes....
And with all my heart i just pray for you.....soon you will get a good news..

Regards
Bittu


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> Hey becky
> I am good. I can understand your situation very well. Though my file is in queue but still don't know how much time they ll take. i was thinking about you that you are so nice and helpful and why this is happening with you. Still, your file have not been put in queue. But have faith in God Becky, we all pray for you.I think you should Contact your CO to ask about current situation of file...Why they are taking so much time. Be brave, dear..God bless you.
> Regards
> HH8570



Hey!!

Thanks so much for your kind words. It is all because of your prayers that I'm able to go through this time. 
Everytime I have called AHC they have never helped me. You know their "12 month standard processing time frame"reply, makes me more frustrated and angry.

So yeah! There is nothing I can do.
Thanks for your kind words and all your prayers. I am so grateful to God for finding this thread and such lovely people who help the people they don't know and might never meet. 
Good Luck to you don't worry. As per current SS trend, it's taking between 70-80 days to get the visa since DOQ.

Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Bittu said:


> Hi becky......
> 
> How are you mate??? Thanks for your sweet wishes....
> And with all my heart i just pray for you.....soon you will get a good news..
> 
> Regards
> Bittu



Heeey Bittu!!

So happy for you  You are another step closer to your husband. Hoping and praying you get the good news soon.
I'm trying to cope with this stress and depressing situation. And thank you so much for your prayers!! I love this thread :hug::hug: Thanks for checking up on me. 

How are you? Get excited, not long till you will get the visa  and will be with your husband.

Thank you for praying for me. Hopefully God will answer all of our prayers one day. Hoping that day is very soon.
Good Luck to you! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> Thanks so much for your kind words. It is all because of your prayers that I'm able to go through this time.
> Everytime I have called AHC they have never helped me. You know their "12 month standard processing time frame"reply, makes me more frustrated and angry.
> 
> So yeah! There is nothing I can do.
> Thanks for your kind words and all your prayers. I am so grateful to God for finding this thread and such lovely people who help the people they don't know and might never meet.
> Good Luck to you don't worry. As per current SS trend, it's taking between 70-80 days to get the visa since DOQ.
> 
> Take Care,
> Becky


Really this forum is great help for all of us and friends as well who are suffering from same pain. Good luck becky. Takecare of hour health also.


----------



## Becky26

*Inactive SS Users*

Dear thread users,

Hope everyone is having a good week.
Below are the names of some of the SS users who have not posted on the thread for a long time and there is no update regarding their application files.

a_30july;
Manpreetsingh;
XXABCXX;
Pooghi.

I would like to request these users to kindly post a message on the thread updating us with their visa application status. If any other active member has recently come across a post from these users please do let me know.
If there is no update from them, I will be updating the SS and marking them inactive. 
Thank you for your co-operation and look forward to your replies.
Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> Really this forum is great help for all of us and friends as well who are suffering from same pain. Good luck becky. Takecare of hour health also.


Thank you for your concern HH8570. I really appreciate it :hug::hug:


----------



## Becky26

*Any Update??*

Dear vicky_er1985, sis_bhav and Jap,

Hope you all are doing well. It been 84, 84 and 79 days respectively for your applications since DOQ and I was wondering if you have heard anything from AHC?
Any good news? Kindly please reply. We are eagerly waiting for your grants.
Good Luck if anyone is still waiting. Look forward to your replies.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Hi Everyone,

Congratulations to everyone who got their visa's granted in last week and also to those who got case officer allocated. I am still awaiting for the allocation of case office to my wife's visa, its 25th week now since the DOL, so I am hoping to hear from them very soon. Meanwhile, I've applied for my wife's visitor visa on 18th Feb, so hopefully that would be granted in couple of weeks time. Just a quick question related to visitors visa though, is it necessary to book a return ticket to india or i can just book a one way ticket to melbourne for visitors visa for now and when the partner visa gets granted, book a return ticket to melbourne at that time?

Regards,
Gaurav.


----------



## sweet83

Hello friends
I have a news regarding my case today my husband spoke to my agent ...when my husband ping my agent to know progress on my file he told him my file is in co hand for processing but he don't know about co name ...he told him might be they call you by next week so be prepared. Now my question is this why they don't email me with co name??? I hope everything clear by next week
Regards
sweet83


----------



## MVK87

sweet83 said:


> Hello friends
> I have a news regarding my case today my husband spoke to my agent ...when my husband ping my agent to know progress on my file he told him my file is in co hand for processing but he don't know about co name ...he told him might be they call you by next week so be prepared. Now my question is this why they don't email me with co name??? I hope everything clear by next week
> Regards
> sweet83


Hi Sweet83!

Congratulations!

In my case-MY CO called me and i missed his call. so, he left an email which was send to my agent. Kindly, ask your agent about the email.

you might get some idea about your current status.
Best Wishes!
Regards


----------



## MVK87

HI Friends!
Can anybody tell me:-

1) Does your Co Provide you with his/her personal email id ? or the department id
2) how can you get the information of your additional documents received at their end?

I have send a document on 22nd of january and not yet received the acknowledgement .
plus My CO has asked for the same document on 5th.

Thanks,
Regards


----------



## roshana

Becky26 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> Thanks so much for your kind words. It is all because of your prayers that I'm able to go through this time.
> Everytime I have called AHC they have never helped me. You know their "12 month standard processing time frame"reply, makes me more frustrated and angry.
> 
> So yeah! There is nothing I can do.
> Thanks for your kind words and all your prayers. I am so grateful to God for finding this thread and such lovely people who help the people they don't know and might never meet.
> Good Luck to you don't worry. As per current SS trend, it's taking between 70-80 days to get the visa since DOQ.
> 
> Take Care,
> Becky


Hlo becky hw r u?well we both are on same hardship.everytime i called them they also told me same as ur bt when last time i rang the phone on ahc by making sure that i will talk to my co bt she refused to talk me and passed her info via that operator that in two weeks we will check ur file and once it is all ok then we will send to final queue.oh god what is happening..m frustrated now..on the otherside no any interview from visitor viza also..its been 18 days without counting sat n sunday.oh god my days are being so horrible


----------



## sweet83

MVK87 said:


> Hi Sweet83!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> In my case-MY CO called me and i missed his call. so, he left an email which was send to my agent. Kindly, ask your agent about the email.
> 
> you might get some idea about your current status.
> Best Wishes!
> Regards


Hi mvk87
thank you so much for your wishes. ..actually my husband got a call on 20 feb he is sponsor. .but unfortunately he miss to repond that call so she left a voice mail to him he tries to call but as you know how difficult to contact AHC bcos they put you on hold so so long but finally he talk with operator so she asked few simple questions and when my husband ask about co allocation for my file so she told him to wait for week or two week...today my husband rang to my agent about to inform all but before he said anything my agent tell him that my file is in co hand actually he also call to AHC regarding my case but they hide co name only inform that co is allocated to file .after hearing all this my husband share what they ask him and what he reply back..so as pwr my thinking they're assisting my file very soon I get formally informed by them just hoping god know what really happening with my file now...
Pls advise me if you had any kind of similar experience. 
Thanks you so much once again.
Regards
sweet83


----------



## MVK87

sweet83 said:


> Hi mvk87
> thank you so much for your wishes. ..actually my husband got a call on 20 feb he is sponsor. .but unfortunately he miss to repond that call so she left a voice mail to him he tries to call but as you know how difficult to contact AHC bcos they put you on hold so so long but finally he talk with operator so she asked few simple questions and when my husband ask about co allocation for my file so she told him to wait for week or two week...today my husband rang to my agent about to inform all but before he said anything my agent tell him that my file is in co hand actually he also call to AHC regarding my case but they hide co name only inform that co is allocated to file .after hearing all this my husband share what they ask him and what he reply back..so as pwr my thinking they're assisting my file very soon I get formally informed by them just hoping god know what really happening with my file now...
> Pls advise me if you had any kind of similar experience.
> Thanks you so much once again.
> Regards
> sweet83


Hi Sweet88!

Dear,

I have got through with similar situation .
Wait for this week and try to approach them on next week.
In my case my agent have delayed to inform me about their mail. I called four times to AHC and there was not much response
from their side. Then, on 5th time - They told me about my CO and his Email which was directly send to my agent.
Because of this i was 23 days late to respond them.


My advice is wait for few days then try to call them directly.
Best Wishes
Regards


----------



## Justdeeps

*Final Queue!!*

Guys, my file has gone into the final queue!! eace: eace: eace:

As I was getting impatient I called up AHC today morning (10 mins back), and they told me its gone into queue on Feb 20th. So either they didnt mail and inform or my agent has not informed me. I am going to call my agent and ask as well in some time.

Becky, I suggest you call up and check the status too!

Cheers,
Deepthi


----------



## Jap

Hi Becky,

Nothing yet, though my wife is here with me, I hope to get a call asking her to leave Australia so I can book her in on to the next flight.

I am just wondering that since she is on shore, they are not calling up maybe? mmm I tried to call the AHC the other day, but some one picked up saying an important meeting is going on please call tomorrow. I hope to call and speak to the case officer today and see what the status is.

This is crazy, its like you are almost there but you cant do anything. Hoping for some good news today or early next week. I will keep you posted.

Cheers,

Jap




Becky26 said:


> Dear vicky_er1985, sis_bhav and Jap,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well. It been 84, 84 and 79 days respectively for your applications since DOQ and I was wondering if you have heard anything from AHC?
> Any good news? Kindly please reply. We are eagerly waiting for your grants.
> Good Luck if anyone is still waiting. Look forward to your replies.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## HH8570

Justdeeps said:


> Guys, my file has gone into the final queue!! eace: eace: eace:
> 
> As I was getting impatient I called up AHC today morning (10 mins back), and they told me its gone into queue on Feb 20th. So either they didnt mail and inform or my agent has not informed me. I am going to call my agent and ask as well in some time.
> 
> Becky, I suggest you call up and check the status too!
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Hey deepthi
Congrats dear. Happy for you...... Good luck for next and last step.Now its becky's turn to be in queue. Hopefully, its already been in queue. 
Regards 
HH8570


----------



## sweet83

Justdeeps said:


> Guys, my file has gone into the final queue!! eace: eace: eace:
> 
> As I was getting impatient I called up AHC today morning (10 mins back), and they told me its gone into queue on Feb 20th. So either they didnt mail and inform or my agent has not informed me. I am going to call my agent and ask as well in some time.
> 
> Becky, I suggest you call up and check the status too!
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Hey deepthi
congratulations to you ....I am going thru the same ...well I guess I should call ahc by next week ..anyways thank you for sharing your experience with us ...ones again congratulations to you now you are very close to win this battle. .. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

MVK87 said:


> Hi Sweet88!
> 
> Dear,
> 
> I have got through with similar situation .
> Wait for this week and try to approach them on next week.
> In my case my agent have delayed to inform me about their mail. I called four times to AHC and there was not much response
> from their side. Then, on 5th time - They told me about my CO and his Email which was directly send to my agent.
> Because of this i was 23 days late to respond them.
> 
> 
> My advice is wait for few days then try to call them directly.
> Best Wishes
> Regards


Hi mvk87
thank you so much for your valuable advise. .I just keep in my mind and for sure will be contact them next week..
regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

HH8570 said:


> Hey deepthi
> Congrats dear. Happy for you...... Good luck for next and last step.Now its becky's turn to be in queue. Hopefully, its already been in queue.
> Regards
> HH8570


Hey hh8570
how are you dear well I know you are on the sky now a days lol ...get ready to meet your lovable hubby...Shopping shopping and shopping..I know and very well to understand what exactly going on beckys mind but as I know her she is a true warrior she is a cute fighter so becky dear remember this 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Justdeeps

Thanks you so much dear.  Good luck to you too!!And yes I bet Becky's file is already in final queue.

Becky, if you are reading this, please call AHC before even answering to this post!



HH8570 said:


> Hey deepthi
> Congrats dear. Happy for you...... Good luck for next and last step.Now its becky's turn to be in queue. Hopefully, its already been in queue.
> Regards
> HH8570


----------



## Justdeeps

Thank you so much sweet!!How are you?? Hope you are taking care of urself and the lil one 

Yes looks like AHC is not communicating to us properly. So it is better to call up AHC and get the status. Its best to call morning around 9 am as there is less of waiting.

Anyways good luck to you too! You are also nearing the end of this battle :fingerscrossed:



sweet83 said:


> Hey deepthi
> congratulations to you ....I am going thru the same ...well I guess I should call ahc by next week ..anyways thank you for sharing your experience with us ...ones again congratulations to you now you are very close to win this battle. ..
> Regards
> sweet83


----------



## MVK87

Justdeeps said:


> Guys, my file has gone into the final queue!! eace: eace: eace:
> 
> As I was getting impatient I called up AHC today morning (10 mins back), and they told me its gone into queue on Feb 20th. So either they didnt mail and inform or my agent has not informed me. I am going to call my agent and ask as well in some time.
> 
> Becky, I suggest you call up and check the status too!
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Congratulations Deepthi!

I can imagine your happiness. I am happy for you and i am glad that they are processing august applications now. 

I wish you get your final visa grant soon.

Best of luck!

Regards,
MVK87


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Guys, my file has gone into the final queue!! eace: eace: eace:
> 
> As I was getting impatient I called up AHC today morning (10 mins back), and they told me its gone into queue on Feb 20th. So either they didnt mail and inform or my agent has not informed me. I am going to call my agent and ask as well in some time.
> 
> Becky, I suggest you call up and check the status too!
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi



Hey Deepthi,

Many many congratulations to you!! Hope you get your visa soon :cheer2:
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hello friends
> I have a news regarding my case today my husband spoke to my agent ...when my husband ping my agent to know progress on my file he told him my file is in co hand for processing but he don't know about co name ...he told him might be they call you by next week so be prepared. Now my question is this why they don't email me with co name??? I hope everything clear by next week
> Regards
> sweet83



Dearest sweet!!!!

What did I tell you?? You don't need to worry about anything. You finally got a CO and soon you'll have your visa :cheer2: Keep praying and stay stress free for your little one 
Take Care. Hope you're doing well.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

sweet83 said:


> Hey hh8570
> how are you dear well I know you are on the sky now a days lol ...get ready to meet your lovable hubby...Shopping shopping and shopping..I know and very well to understand what exactly going on beckys mind but as I know her she is a true warrior she is a cute fighter so becky dear remember this
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey sweet83
Thanks . I am gud. Hope you are doing well. I am still on land, dear. I will be on the sky the day I will get Visa. Still, don't know how much time AHC will take.You will not believe but i am almost done with shopping. Just waiting for Visa approval now. . missing my hubby alot, want to be with him before our wedding anniversary. . All your words are true for becky. she is an angel.. Pray for her early visa approval and ours..Good luck to you. Takecare extra care of yourself and don't bother about Visa. .
Regards 
HH8570


----------



## Becky26

MVK87 said:


> HI Friends!
> Can anybody tell me:-
> 
> 1) Does your Co Provide you with his/her personal email id ? or the department id
> 2) how can you get the information of your additional documents received at their end?
> 
> I have send a document on 22nd of january and not yet received the acknowledgement .
> plus My CO has asked for the same document on 5th.
> 
> Thanks,
> Regards



Hey MVK87,

Yeah, the CO usually sends the applicant an email confirming that he/she is their CO. And that email has the details of your additional documents that's if only the additional documents ar needed. Sometimes nothing is required  and the CO sends your file straight to final queue.
Good Luck to you! Hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> Hlo becky hw r u?well we both are on same hardship.everytime i called them they also told me same as ur bt when last time i rang the phone on ahc by making sure that i will talk to my co bt she refused to talk me and passed her info via that operator that in two weeks we will check ur file and once it is all ok then we will send to final queue.oh god what is happening..m frustrated now..on the otherside no any interview from visitor viza also..its been 18 days without counting sat n sunday.oh god my days are being so horrible



Oh Roshana dear!!

I know exactly what you're going through.
AHC has caused us so much pain in every way possible. Don't worry they can't keep us any longer. Their deadline is coming close. Maybe the reason they are taking long to give you the visitor visa is because they are going to grant you your partner visa soon, I really hope that happens.

Otherwise the clock is ticking for AHC/your CO/SCO. 
Don't worry dear God knows our misery and pain. He will answer very soon.
Take Care. Good Luck! and keep praying

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Hi friends,

Can anyone help me out about the visa processing time.
I have lodged my visa in Nov-2013 at VFS Hyderabad, at the time of lodgment, they have informed me that the case officer will be allocated after 15 weeks of lodgment, as its been 15 weeks, I contacted VFS, now they are telling that the processing time has upgraded to 25-26 weeks. I am in a shock, did any one can tell me about this.

Thanks in advance
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

Jap said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Nothing yet, though my wife is here with me, I hope to get a call asking her to leave Australia so I can book her in on to the next flight.
> 
> I am just wondering that since she is on shore, they are not calling up maybe? mmm I tried to call the AHC the other day, but some one picked up saying an important meeting is going on please call tomorrow. I hope to call and speak to the case officer today and see what the status is.
> 
> This is crazy, its like you are almost there but you cant do anything. Hoping for some good news today or early next week. I will keep you posted.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jap



Hey Jap,

I reckon you should send your wife back and inform AHC. Because by now you should have received her visa. Currently it's been taking 70-80 days since the DOQ as per the SS. You should call AHC and speak to your CO or SCO whoever that is. This is is how delays are caused. 
Please keep us posted. Good Luck! Hoping you get your visa very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can anyone help me out about the visa processing time.
> I have lodged my visa in Nov-2013 at VFS Hyderabad, at the time of lodgment, they have informed me that the case officer will be allocated after 15 weeks of lodgment, as its been 15 weeks, I contacted VFS, now they are telling that the processing time has upgraded to 25-26 weeks. I am in a shock, did any one can tell me about this.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Sravanthi


Hey Sravanthi,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
I know how shockingly slow this procedure is. As simple as it sounds, Partner Visa has become a very difficult and lengthy procedure. It is crazy, about 3-4 years ago Partner Visa applications used to take about2-3 months to get approved, and now they can take upto 12 months as per Department of Immigration and Border Patrol (DIBP) website. Below is the link from DIBP website:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm

As per the updated information on AHC, New Delhi website; the current CO allocation time frame is 25-26 weeks since Date of Lodgement (DOL). Below is link where this information is taken from. You might wanna read it:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Once the CO is allocated to your file, the actual processing start. Once the CO is satisfied he/she forwards your file to a Senior Case Officer(SCO) aka "the final queue". Then once your file reaches the top of the pile and the SCO is convinced he/she approves the visa. 
Now since the day your file is sent to the final queue, as per the current trend in the SS, it takes 70-80 days in the final queue before your visa is granted. 

*NOTE:- *These are all predications. No one as far as my knowledge goes is a migration agent on this thread. So all the information which is shared is either taken from the SS or people are sharing their real life experiences. So please do not make any plans based on these predications.

Hope this information helps. Good Luck, please do keep us posted and feel free to ask if you have more queries.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*SS Updated*



Becky26 said:


> Dear thread users,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week.
> Below are the names of some of the SS users who have not posted on the thread for a long time and there is no update regarding their application files.
> 
> a_30july;
> Manpreetsingh;
> XXABCXX;
> Pooghi.
> 
> I would like to request these users to kindly post a message on the thread updating us with their visa application status. If any other active member has recently come across a post from these users please do let me know.
> If there is no update from them, I will be updating the SS and marking them inactive.
> Thank you for your co-operation and look forward to your replies.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Dear members,

I have marked the above mentioned SS users Inactive; as they have not responded to my posted/updated us with their visa processing status including:-

vicky_er1985; and
sis_bhav
There has been no news from them and they have crossed the time-frame of visa approval since DOQ. 

The SS is now updated.
Good Luck to everyone.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Hey MVK87,

Thank you so much  Good luck to you too!!

Cheers,
Deepthi



MVK87 said:


> Congratulations Deepthi!
> 
> I can imagine your happiness. I am happy for you and i am glad that they are processing august applications now.
> 
> I wish you get your final visa grant soon.
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> Regards,
> MVK87


----------



## Justdeeps

Thank you dear 

Did you call up AHC? Pls do, looks like they are not communicating properly about the visa status changes.

Regards,
Deepthi



Becky26 said:


> Hey Deepthi,
> 
> Many many congratulations to you!! Hope you get your visa soon :cheer2:
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Thank you dear
> 
> Did you call up AHC? Pls do, looks like they are not communicating properly about the visa status changes.
> 
> Regards,
> Deepthi


Hey,

I hope so too. But everytime I call them, they give me the same answer. I don't know what else to do.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Hmm dont worry dear...Its just around the corner...the last stretch is always tough.. 

Just call them up again next week and ask if your file is in queue or not..

Have a nice weekend...and stay happy!!

Cheers,
Deepthi



Becky26 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I hope so too. But everytime I call them, they give me the same answer. I don't know what else to do.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Manpreetsingh

Becky26 said:


> Dear thread users,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week.
> Below are the names of some of the SS users who have not posted on the thread for a long time and there is no update regarding their application files.
> 
> a_30july;
> Manpreetsingh;
> XXABCXX;
> Pooghi.
> 
> I would like to request these users to kindly post a message on the thread updating us with their visa application status. If any other active member has recently come across a post from these users please do let me know.
> If there is no update from them, I will be updating the SS and marking them inactive.
> Thank you for your co-operation and look forward to your replies.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Becky,

I haven't been following this thread for a while as I have been very busy with work. Recently I came to know from AHC that my file was placed in final queue on 21/01/2014. I wasn't informed about that from my agent and I called up AHC to inquire about the status and came to know that. I don't know when my case office was allocated. My wife was in melbourne with me on tourist visa from 21/11/2013 to 21/02/2014. Any future updates on my file I'll let you know. 

Regards,

Manni


----------



## Becky26

Manpreetsingh said:


> Becky,
> 
> I haven't been following this thread for a while as I have been very busy with work. Recently I came to know from AHC that my file was placed in final queue on 21/01/2014. I wasn't informed about that from my agent and I called up AHC to inquire about the status and came to know that. I don't know when my case office was allocated. My wife was in melbourne with me on tourist visa from 21/11/2013 to 21/02/2014. Any future updates on my file I'll let you know.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Manni



Thanks for your update Manni. I have added the dates to your application details in the SS. Please do keep us updated.
Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nmk452

Hi All,

For my wife's visa as an additional documents they only ask for the medical that means they don't ask for the PCC or not? Anyone know about this like they ask after or not?

Thanks.


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

roshana said:


> Hlo becky hw r u?well we both are on same hardship.everytime i called them they also told me same as ur bt when last time i rang the phone on ahc by making sure that i will talk to my co bt she refused to talk me and passed her info via that operator that in two weeks we will check ur file and once it is all ok then we will send to final queue.oh god what is happening..m frustrated now..on the otherside no any interview from visitor viza also..its been 18 days without counting sat n sunday.oh god my days are being so horrible


Hi Roshana,

What date did you apply for your visitors visa?

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Hi Becky,

Thanks for the valuable information. I have updated my details in the link u have provided, have seen the spread sheet as well. Really its disappointing, I was expecting a call from CO, but now I understood the situation. But there are few lucky people who got their visa approval within months 

And I have one more query that when can I go for the medicals, is it after the CO allocation, or before? Not sure about this. waiting for u r response 

Have a good day
Sravanthi


----------



## vineetbabbar

vineetbabbar said:


> Hi Becky/Sweet,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I saw this condition on visitor visa subclass 600 (which I believe is the suitable visa to sponsor my wife) at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection. Can you please look into this case and clarify me.
> 
> Appreciate your efforts.
> 
> Vineet Babbar.



Hi Becky/Sweet,

Awaiting the replies on my query. I know its a hassle for you guys but I would really appreciate you clarify me this doubt.

Vineet bABBAR.


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for the valuable information. I have updated my details in the link u have provided, have seen the spread sheet as well. Really its disappointing, I was expecting a call from CO, but now I understood the situation. But there are few lucky people who got their visa approval within months
> 
> And I have one more query that when can I go for the medicals, is it after the CO allocation, or before? Not sure about this. waiting for u r response
> 
> Have a good day
> Sravanthi


Hey Sravanthi,

No worries! Thanks for adding your details in the SS. I have added you now. You can view them by clicking the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Usually AHC sends you an Acknowledgement Letter and your HAP ID (which you use to book an appointment with the Panel doctor's clinic for the tests) together after you apply for the partner visa. The time frame varies. If you have a look at the SS, you'll be able to see that there a few other applicants who are still waiting to get the medicals done. 
And the other applicants received the Medical request within 15 days to a month of application, sometimes maybe longer. 

So don't worry. Call AHC if you wish to double check what's going on and tell them that you haven't received your HAP ID till now. When are you meant to get the medicals done?

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. You have a nice day too 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Usually AHC sends you an Acknowledgement Letter and your HAP ID (which you use to book an appointment with the Panel doctor's clinic for the tests) together after you apply for the partner visa. The time frame varies. If you have a look at the SS, you'll be able to see that there a few other applicants who are still waiting to get the medicals done. 
And the other applicants received the Medical request within 15 days to a month of application, sometimes maybe longer. 

So don't worry. Call AHC if you wish to double check what's going on and tell them that you haven't received your HAP ID till now. When are you meant to get the medicals done?

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. You have a nice day too 

Kind Regards,
Becky[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/quote]

Hi Becky,

Thanks for the reply, till now I didn't receive acknowledgment & HAP ID from AHC , Now I will check with them. Thanks a lot for the information. 

Good luck to u too.. 
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

vineetbabbar said:


> Hi Becky/Sweet,
> 
> Awaiting the replies on my query. I know its a hassle for you guys but I would really appreciate you clarify me this doubt.
> 
> Vineet bABBAR.


Hey Vineet,

Apologies for my late reply. I am not sure how this should be an issue. I thought one needs to be living in Australia for minimum of 2 years to be eligible for Permanent Residency. So if you have permanent residency you shouldn't have any issues sponsoring your partner's visitor visa. 
Have a read of the following Link:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1149.pdf
Visitor Visa sponsorship form. I couldn't find any reason why you can't sponsor your partner.

Seniors Please Advice on this Topic. I might be wrong. I don't have a lot of knowledge about Sponsoring Visitor Visa.
Experienced members who have sponsored their partner on visitor visa, kindly respond.
Thank you all in advance for your help!!

Look forward to your replies 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, till now I didn't receive acknowledgment & HAP ID from AHC , Now I will check with them. Thanks a lot for the information.
> 
> Good luck to u too..
> Sravanthi


No worries, Yeah! I'd suggest you call AHC and check what's happening with your file and when you can do medicals. 
Good Luck, please do update us. Thank you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MVK87

Hi Everyone!

Most of the forum members have alloted case officer for their application.
Does your Co provide his/her Direct Contacts(eg:-Email address,Phone No.) ??

How to contact your CO ? AHC does not let you talk to them directly.


Thanks in advance.

Regards
MVK87


----------



## MVK87

Becky26 said:


> Hey MVK87,
> 
> Yeah, the CO usually sends the applicant an email confirming that he/she is their CO. And that email has the details of your additional documents that's if only the additional documents ar needed. Sometimes nothing is required  and the CO sends your file straight to final queue.
> Good Luck to you! Hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks a lot Becky for your valuable information.
I have received similar mail from my CO . 
Problem is- I have send them my PCC on 22nd of january 2014. My CO asked for the same document on 5th of feb. When i called them again and again then they confirmed that Co has received the document.

I was wondering that how can i contact my CO directly?
So that i can clear all the things.
I appreciate some suggestions!

Best of luck to you becky .
I know things are tough right now.But, be strong and cheerful.

Regards
MVK87


----------



## rawbin

HI Everyone,

In my case received email from AHC which says about the HAP ID and application acknowledgement and did medical. Medical report is already been received by AHC, got confirmed after checking medical report online.

But its already around 40 days haven't heard anything from AHC. I heard after they receive medical they might ask for other additional document but no response from their side. I have send email to them still no reply.

Got confused what will be the next steps from AHC side?


----------



## Becky26

MVK87 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Most of the forum members have alloted case officer for their application.
> Does your Co provide his/her Direct Contacts(eg:-Email address,Phone No.) ??
> 
> How to contact your CO ? AHC does not let you talk to them directly.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> MVK87



Hey,

The only way you can contct your CO (if allocated) is via email. Usually the format of the CO's email address is- [email protected]
There is no direct phone number via which you can get hold of your CO besides the general AHC phone-line that everyone uses.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

MVK87 said:


> Thanks a lot Becky for your valuable information.
> I have received similar mail from my CO .
> Problem is- I have send them my PCC on 22nd of january 2014. My CO asked for the same document on 5th of feb. When i called them again and again then they confirmed that Co has received the document.
> 
> I was wondering that how can i contact my CO directly?
> So that i can clear all the things.
> I appreciate some suggestions!
> 
> Best of luck to you becky .
> I know things are tough right now.But, be strong and cheerful.
> 
> Regards
> MVK87


Thank you for your kind words. I have answered your question in my earlier post. Email the CO. That is the only way you can directly get hold of him/her.

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

rawbin said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> In my case received email from AHC which says about the HAP ID and application acknowledgement and did medical. Medical report is already been received by AHC, got confirmed after checking medical report online.
> 
> But its already around 40 days haven't heard anything from AHC. I heard after they receive medical they might ask for other additional document but no response from their side. I have send email to them still no reply.
> 
> Got confused what will be the next steps from AHC side?



Hey rawbin,

Apologies for being the bearer of not so good news but you might have to wait for longer to get a CO allocated as its been 41 days since DOL for you.
The next step is CO allocation. When you will have crossed the 25-26 week time-frame, your application should be allocated a CO. You know the drill from there.
Hoping for quick CO allocations to all who are waiting. 

This 25-26 weeks time period is very depressing and stressful.
Good luck and keep praying.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*March Week 1- Updated Prediction List*

Dear Thread Members,

Hope everyone had a fun weekend. Welcoming the month of March 2014. Really hoping for many more good news during this month. Last month was not as good as we all were hoping for in regards to visa grants. But there were many CO and SCO allocations which was a great relief to know that AHC is still working :becky::becky::becky::becky: Many new names in the prediction list 
Only 9 grants last month. Guys please keep praying for these numbers to go up. I know I am :yo:

Below is the new/updated Prediction List for the Ist week of March 2014:-

*SS USER----------DAYS IN QUEUE----------TOTAL DAYS*
Jap-------------------------------83--------------------------224
KP--------------------------------60--------------------------225
Getmevisa----------------------53--------------------------245
Manpreetsingh-----------------41---------------------------215
HH8570--------------------------13-------------------------159
candy5-----------------------------13-----------------------189
Justdeeps------------------------11------------------------161
Detonator1961-------------------10-------------------------214
TVSReddy-------------------------6------------------------188
Bittu-------------------------------5------------------------187
Roshana----------------------Unknown-------------------294
sp8789------------------------Unknown-----------------250

Good Luck to everyone waiting either for their visas or CO allocations of SCO allocations. Take Care and have a wonderful week ahead. Keep Praying and please don't forget to keep us updated. Thanks in advance. Looking forward to good news 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tikna

nmk452 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For my wife's visa as an additional documents they only ask for the medical that means they don't ask for the PCC or not? Anyone know about this like they ask after or not?
> 
> Thanks.


Did the CO asked you for this or was it a general email with a HAP ID?


----------



## Jap

Hey Becky,

How are you?

Good to see the name on the top of the list haha.

Anyway, just a quick update, my wife is returning to India on the 9th of March this weekend.

Just emailing the CO today and will also call them and try to speak to the CO if they allow me to.

Will keep you posted.

Cheers,

Jap





Becky26 said:


> Dear Thread Members,
> 
> Hope everyone had a fun weekend. Welcoming the month of March 2014. Really hoping for many more good news during this month. Last month was not as good as we all were hoping for in regards to visa grants. But there were many CO and SCO allocations which was a great relief to know that AHC is still working :becky::becky::becky::becky: Many new names in the prediction list
> Only 9 grants last month. Guys please keep praying for these numbers to go up. I know I am :yo:
> 
> Below is the new/updated Prediction List for the Ist week of March 2014:-
> 
> *SS USER----------DAYS IN QUEUE----------TOTAL DAYS*
> Jap-------------------------------83--------------------------224
> KP--------------------------------60--------------------------225
> Getmevisa----------------------53--------------------------245
> Manpreetsingh-----------------41---------------------------215
> HH8570--------------------------13-------------------------159
> candy5-----------------------------13-----------------------189
> Justdeeps------------------------11------------------------161
> Detonator1961-------------------10-------------------------214
> TVSReddy-------------------------6------------------------188
> Bittu-------------------------------5------------------------187
> Roshana----------------------Unknown-------------------294
> sp8789------------------------Unknown-----------------250
> 
> Good Luck to everyone waiting either for their visas or CO allocations of SCO allocations. Take Care and have a wonderful week ahead. Keep Praying and please don't forget to keep us updated. Thanks in advance. Looking forward to good news
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## tuty_richard

Hi All,

How long will AHC will take to response to e-mail. Its been more than 25 weeks have not got any update on my application. Sent an e-mail to AHC India last week still have not got any response. Will they respond to the e-mails if how long they take to respond or only they respond to the call.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## sis_bhav

Hi Friends,

My visa approved yesterday sooooooo happy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sis_bhav

Special thanks to all forum friends who made this wait journey smooth and encouraged and helped throughout.

Many thanks again. Wish u all very good luck.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations*



sis_bhav said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My visa approved yesterday sooooooo happy!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yaaaaaaay!!!! Many Congratulations to you and your partner!! So happy for you.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane:lane: 1st approval of March.

Hope you have a wonderful life ahead and a safe flight to Australia. Take Care and God bless you. 
P.S- Thanks for the update.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## candy5

Woowww Brillant news Sis _bhav

Looks like they granting visa who's file has been qued in December !!!!!!!!!! 

Good luck , with your life ahead  


Much love 
Candy


----------



## Becky26

sis_bhav said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My visa approved yesterday sooooooo happy!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ummm......Yesterday was Sunday Can you please check your visa grant date again and update us. Thanks a lot!


Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Jap said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Good to see the name on the top of the list haha.
> 
> Anyway, just a quick update, my wife is returning to India on the 9th of March this weekend.
> 
> Just emailing the CO today and will also call them and try to speak to the CO if they allow me to.
> 
> Will keep you posted.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jap


Hey Jap,

Hahaha yeah, this week it's you at the top Good luck and thanks for keeping us updated. Hope your wife's visa comes very soon. Safe travels to her.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tuty_richard said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How long will AHC will take to response to e-mail. Its been more than 25 weeks have not got any update on my application. Sent an e-mail to AHC India last week still have not got any response. Will they respond to the e-mails if how long they take to respond or only they respond to the call.
> 
> Regards,
> Richard


Hey Richard,

How are you? Your file should be alloted a CO any day now. As per the AHC New Delhi website it's taking 25-26 weeks since the DOL to get a CO and as you mentioned it's already been 25 weeks for you. 

As far as email is concerned, don't rely on receiving a reply from AHC. My husband and I emailed AHC 7 times inquiring about CO allocation out of which they replied to my husband's last email during the 27th week since DOL informing us that a CO has been allocated to our file. 

Call AHC and see what they have to say. Good Luck and please keep us updated.
Don't worry, you'll get a CO very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Jap said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Good to see the name on the top of the list haha.
> 
> Anyway, just a quick update, my wife is returning to India on the 9th of March this weekend.
> 
> Just emailing the CO today and will also call them and try to speak to the CO if they allow me to.
> 
> Will keep you posted.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jap



Hey Jap,

Just a quick question. Did you book a one way ticket of your wife when she came to Australia on a visitors visa or a return ticket?? I am just not sure if its mandatory to book a return ticket if my wife is travelling to Australia on a visitors visa.

Regards,
Gaurav.


----------



## sweet83

sis_bhav said:


> Special thanks to all forum friends who made this wait journey smooth and encouraged and helped throughout.
> 
> Many thanks again. Wish u all very good luck.


Hi sis_bhav
thank you so much for such a nice words...Congratulations on your visa grant have a happy and prosperous life ahead with your spouseRegards
sweet83


----------



## MVK87

Becky26 said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I have answered your question in my earlier post. Email the CO. That is the only way you can directly get hold of him/her.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Thanks a lot for the valuable information. You are kind to help everyone in this forum.
I have called the department again .I received the correct information- additional documents send on 22/01/2014. Received by them 2 weeks ago.

Best of luck for the visa.
Thanks and Regards
MVK87


----------



## MVK87

sis_bhav said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My visa approved yesterday sooooooo happy!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey sis_bhav,

Congratulations for your visa approval.
Have a beautiful life ahead.

Regards,
MVK87


----------



## saras712

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hey Jap,
> 
> Just a quick question. Did you book a one way ticket of your wife when she came to Australia on a visitors visa or a return ticket?? I am just not sure if its mandatory to book a return ticket if my wife is travelling to Australia on a visitors visa.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.


Its not Mandatory but sometime immigration officer at the airport may require if he found anything suspicious....but never heard about any trouble..my brother ask to Australian Immigration department he said its not rule.


----------



## saras712

*Hi friends

If any one interested to take a charge to look after spreadsheet please message me or Becky.We will talk and can give right of editing.

Regards*


----------



## vsp2904

*Update*



Becky26 said:


> Hey Jap,
> 
> Hahaha yeah, this week it's you at the top Good luck and thanks for keeping us updated. Hope your wife's visa comes very soon. Safe travels to her.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hey Becky,

Just an update on my file.
DOL- 13/09/2013
CO assigned 03/03/2014. No further documents required except for Form 1221.
Hopefully file will be queued this week. Not sure how to update the spreadhseet though.
Btw you are doing a great job on this forum and indirectly making everyone comfortable on the process and timelines. hope you get your visa granted soon too! 

Regards
VSP


----------



## saras712

vsp2904 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Just an update on my file.
> DOL- 13/09/2013
> CO assigned 03/03/2014. No further documents required except for Form 1221.
> Hopefully file will be queued this week. Not sure how to update the spreadhseet though.
> Btw you are doing a great job on this forum and indirectly making everyone comfortable on the process and timelines. hope you get your visa granted soon too!
> 
> Regards
> VSP


Its done...hope it will happen what u said.....


----------



## Becky26

MVK87 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the valuable information. You are kind to help everyone in this forum.
> I have called the department again .I received the correct information- additional documents send on 22/01/2014. Received by them 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Best of luck for the visa.
> Thanks and Regards
> MVK87


No worries, thank you for your kind wishes. At least now you know that all the additional documents have been received by them and you can stop worrying 
All you can do no is sit back and enjoy this not so fun game of waiting.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



vsp2904 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Just an update on my file.
> DOL- 13/09/2013
> CO assigned 03/03/2014. No further documents required except for Form 1221.
> Hopefully file will be queued this week. Not sure how to update the spreadhseet though.
> Btw you are doing a great job on this forum and indirectly making everyone comfortable on the process and timelines. hope you get your visa granted soon too!
> 
> Regards
> VSP


Hey vsp2904,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for providing your details.
You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


Thank you so much for your kind words. Just trying to help as much as I can.
Hope you get your visa soon.
Please do keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

vineetbabbar said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I was going through the visa details of Visitor Visa (subclass 600) and observed that to be a eligible sponsor, I must have been settled in Australia for atleast 2 years.
> But in my case, I just moved to Australia in Oct, 2013 and recently got a full time employment in the January, 2014. Can I still be a eligible sponsor for my wife visitor visa. Please clarify.
> 
> Vineet Babbar.



Hiya vineet,

i have read your post....if you are asking about settled ....my husband got his pr in may ......so i dropped my visa in dec and i got in jan.......so in my sense it doesnot matter at all.......but u can call agents ......they can give you free advice

regards,
mithi


----------



## muhu_jaggi

Hey Becky,
Hope all is well.My wife's visa was put on the queue for final assessment on 04/03/2014!!!Can you update it please?thank you.


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Hi All,

Looks like a SCO has been assigned to my wife's application today. They have asked for PCC & Statement about your educational background(Please provide us a statement detailing your educational background). Does any body know what do i have to include or is there a form for providing educational background?

Regards,
Gaurav.


----------



## sweet83

muhu_jaggi said:


> Hey Becky,
> Hope all is well.My wife's visa was put on the queue for final assessment on 04/03/2014!!!Can you update it please?thank you.


Hi jaggi
Congratulations to you jaggi
Regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looks like a SCO has been assigned to my wife's application today. They have asked for PCC & Statement about your educational background(Please provide us a statement detailing your educational background). Does any body know what do i have to include or is there a form for providing educational background?
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.


Hi gaurav
your file got a co allocation . When u provide all of these required documents and co will satisfy with all then after they mail you and forwarded your file to sco for final assessment Que. ...I am not sure about educational form but might be they ask for marksheet notry copy like all your degree copy which you have to attested by notry. ..its better you call to ahc and ask the exact mean. ..I hope this help.
Regards
sweet83


----------



## muhu_jaggi

sweet83 said:


> Hi jaggi
> Congratulations to you jaggi
> Regards
> sweet83


Thank you Sweet83!!!


----------



## sp8789

Hi Becky,

Just wanted to let you know that my visa has been put on queue for final assessment today - 4/3/2014.

Fingers crossed!

Cheers!


----------



## candy5

Hello people !!! 

Great going for the ones who have got CO allocated to they cases ... Ahc is working  Finally !!!! 

Ok this isn't very good  news for me , but i was hoping someone here could help me out . Since my life has already been put on final Que and i do understand that it could take up to 70 days or more for them to approve my visa . Is there by any chance they could grant me my visa earlier since my hubby has to undergo a surgery in the end of March . It is a major surgery and id love to be with him at this point of time . I could submit whatever documents of my hubby surgery that is due if they require from the doctor . He has even taken 2 weeks of from work for this since his office is aware . Its extremely heart breaking that i cannot be with him at this time . Would it be advice able to ask them , any suggestion would be grateful appreciated . Keeping in mind i know how selfish the Ahc is (( ..... 

I could go on a visitor visa but looking at the process of applying and waiting is something i have totally given up on !!!!! 

Thanks in anticipation 

Much love 
Candy


----------



## Becky26

muhu_jaggi said:


> Hey Becky,
> Hope all is well.My wife's visa was put on the queue for final assessment on 04/03/2014!!!Can you update it please?thank you.



Hey muhu_jaggi,

There is information missing on the SS regarding your application. Can you please fill the SS form again so that I can add it to your details.
Please Click on the link below to add your details:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
Thanks for your help.

Congratulations!!! Not long now, hopefully your visa comes very soon :dance:
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looks like a SCO has been assigned to my wife's application today. They have asked for PCC & Statement about your educational background(Please provide us a statement detailing your educational background). Does any body know what do i have to include or is there a form for providing educational background?
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.



I'm not sure if a SCO is assigned yet. Sounds like a CO is assessing your file. 
Call AHC to be sure if your guess is correct.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sp8789 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that my visa has been put on queue for final assessment today - 4/3/2014.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Cheers!


Hey,

How are you? I was wondering if you had received your visa alread. I was going to write you a message very soon. But good to know things are going well.
Congratulations!! Hoping your visa comes soon :dance:
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sp8789

Becky26 said:


> Hey,
> 
> How are you? I was wondering if you had received your visa alread. I was going to write you a message very soon. But good to know things are going well.
> Congratulations!! Hoping your visa comes soon :dance:
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,

I followed your advice and called them when I needed to ask them something or inform. This works much faster than just e-mailing them. So thanks!


----------



## Becky26

candy5 said:


> Hello people !!!
> 
> Great going for the ones who have got CO allocated to they cases ... Ahc is working  Finally !!!!
> 
> Ok this isn't very good news for me , but i was hoping someone here could help me out . Since my life has already been put on final Que and i do understand that it could take up to 70 days or more for them to approve my visa . Is there by any chance they could grant me my visa earlier since my hubby has to undergo a surgery in the end of March . It is a major surgery and id love to be with him at this point of time . I could submit whatever documents of my hubby surgery that is due if they require from the doctor . He has even taken 2 weeks of from work for this since his office is aware . Its extremely heart breaking that i cannot be with him at this time . Would it be advice able to ask them , any suggestion would be grateful appreciated . Keeping in mind i know how selfish the Ahc is (( .....
> 
> I could go on a visitor visa but looking at the process of applying and waiting is something i have totally given up on !!!!!
> 
> Thanks in anticipation
> 
> Much love
> Candy


Hey Candy,

So sorry to hear about he pickle of a situation you're in. Unfortunately it all depends on AHC. You can definitely submit all the paperwork relating to your husband's suregery which you mentioned is during late March. And also write an additional letter stating that your husband is alone and he needs you to look after him in this time of his need, he needs his wife. You know the vows we take "In sickness and in health".

Now after you submit the parperwok 2 things can happen:-

1. AHC could grant you your Partner Visa early giving it "Special Consideration" or in other words "Compelling Circumstances"; seeing that your file is already in queue. You could get lucky and get the grant sooner; OR

2. Not so good situation AHC could tell you that the "standard processing time-frame is 12 months" so you can apply for a visitor visa as it's only been 191 days since DOL for your file; so you can be with your husband at the time of his surgery.

So get your husband's surgery paperwork/doctor's prescriptions, diagnosis of why the surgery needs to be done, recovery time-fram and his letter of leave from work to the AHC as soon as possible. Because it's almost mid-week as you need it before your husband goes in for the surgery; as we all know how slow AHC is when things need immediate attention.

The rest is in the hands of the Almighty. Keep praying ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:Hoping that everything works out for your and your husband. Good Luck to you. Hope this helps.
Please keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sp8789 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I followed your advice and called them when I needed to ask them something or inform. This works much faster than just e-mailing them. So thanks!


Yeah, I was speaking from experience. They take 2-3 weeks to reply to an email and sometimes never reply. Glad I could help. Not long for you now. You've been waiting for a long time. 

Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looks like a SCO has been assigned to my wife's application today. They have asked for PCC & Statement about your educational background(Please provide us a statement detailing your educational background). Does any body know what do i have to include or is there a form for providing educational background?
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.



Hey Gaurav,

Can you please update your application details in the SS form below:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
Your current information is missing important details. Look forward to your reply.
Thanks for your help.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*September Files being sent for Final Decision*

Dear sweet,

How are you? Hope you and the little one are resting up and eating well 
You could be receiving the good news very soon. One applicant from September had their file sent for final decision today.
You could be next! I'm so excited for you :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Take Care of yourself and happy days are near.
Good Luck! Look forward to hearing good news from you very shortly.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Becky26 said:


> Hey Gaurav,
> 
> Can you please update your application details in the SS form below:-
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> Your current information is missing important details. Look forward to your reply.
> Thanks for your help.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I have already updated the details in the form, can you please let me know which information you need? I'll fill them up accordingly.

Regards,
Gaurav.


----------



## Becky26

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I have already updated the details in the form, can you please let me know which information you need? I'll fill them up accordingly.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.


Yes, Thanks a lot! I got everything I needed. 
Apologies, I forgot to let you know.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Dear sweet,
> 
> How are you? Hope you and the little one are resting up and eating well
> You could be receiving the good news very soon. One applicant from September had their file sent for final decision today.
> You could be next! I'm so excited for you :dance::dance::dance::dance:
> Take Care of yourself and happy days are near.
> Good Luck! Look forward to hearing good news from you very shortly.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
so sorry to reply you late..yes I doing good with primary symptoms of pregnancy horrible feeling I tell you..I only hope becky bcos I didn't heard anything from them formally...they didn't ask me anything yet ..even I didn't declar them that I am two month pregnant third is running bcos they want evidence and scan could be happen in three month so monday I am going to scan and send them all copies hope this help I really need my husband besides with me I don't want to let him happy my baby wants to fuzz his dad bcos he/ she crave lots and accepting father is very good cook 
god bless you to sweetheart very soon you heard something good
Regards
sweet83


----------



## slydsz

*Visa Status Check*

Hi Guys,

My wife has just lodged her visa a couple of months back on the 24/12/2013, at VFS in Mumbai.
On this forum I see a lot of people constantly updating the status of their partner visa. Is there a website where the status can be tracked?
As of now, the only communication that we have received was via email saying her application has been forward to AHC Delhi for further processing.

Also once the application has been lodged, is medicals the next step? or does that happen only after a case officer has been allocated?

Cheers,
Sly


----------



## Jap

Hi Gaurav,

I booked a one way ticket. I was confused with the same question while booking the ticket but then I thought I might as well go ahead with a one way ticket as it is not mentioned anywhere on the visa conditions or the immigration website that the person travelling on a visitor visa should have a return ticket. 

I however, confirmed with the airport authorities on both sides and the immigration in india and australia by calling them up.

When my wife was through with the immigration, she said nobody asked her if she had a return ticket (sometimes they do though)

I reckon you check with the immigration and airport she is flying from as well and book her in accordingly.

Hope this helps.

Cheers




gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hey Jap,
> 
> Just a quick question. Did you book a one way ticket of your wife when she came to Australia on a visitors visa or a return ticket?? I am just not sure if its mandatory to book a return ticket if my wife is travelling to Australia on a visitors visa.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.


----------



## saras712

*Hi friends*

*If any one interested to take a charge to look after spreadsheet please message me or Becky.We will talk and can give right of editing.

Please step forward to help people.If no one step forward one day ss will not be useful at all.

Regards*


----------



## sakshi salhotra

Hi I am Sakshi and a very new user in this forum. I lodged my application online on 9-01-2014.Now i don't knw what to do coz i don't get any responses from immigration end and my CO is not assigned to me yet. Is there anyone help me and get rid out of this problem?


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> so sorry to reply you late..yes I doing good with primary symptoms of pregnancy horrible feeling I tell you..I only hope becky bcos I didn't heard anything from them formally...they didn't ask me anything yet ..even I didn't declar them that I am two month pregnant third is running bcos they want evidence and scan could be happen in three month so monday I am going to scan and send them all copies hope this help I really need my husband besides with me I don't want to let him happy my baby wants to fuzz his dad bcos he/ she crave lots and accepting father is very good cook
> god bless you to sweetheart very soon you heard something good
> Regards
> sweet83



Hey sweet,

You don't have to say sorry:nono::nono::nono::nono: I completely understand your situation, I was just checking up on you see how you're doing 
So to hear you haven't been feeling well. Rest up, at the end of the day all this pain and horrible feeling will be worth it. It is an amazing by-product and symbole of you and your partner's love.

:focus:So have you informed AHC of your pregnancy or not?
Don't worry, as soon as you've been to the doctor and have the evidence like doctor's letter mentioning the approx delivery date, last date you can fly, your scans etc. email them to AHC. Everything is going to be fine.
Take Care and the good news is near :tongue1::tongue1:
Good Luck and make sure you update us
Have a nice day.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



slydsz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife has just lodged her visa a couple of months back on the 24/12/2013, at VFS in Mumbai.
> On this forum I see a lot of people constantly updating the status of their partner visa. Is there a website where the status can be tracked?
> As of now, the only communication that we have received was via email saying her application has been forward to AHC Delhi for further processing.
> 
> Also once the application has been lodged, is medicals the next step? or does that happen only after a case officer has been allocated?
> 
> Cheers,
> Sly


Hey Sly,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*REGARDING YOUR QUERIES:-*
-Is there a website where the status can be tracked?
Ans- Unfortunately there is no such portal/website that applicants use to track the processing status update for their applications. 
If such is introduced down the track it will definitely help the applicants and the AHC employees more because AHC receives such high volumes of call from applicants inquring about their applications that the average waiting time/on-hold time is between 30-40 minutes. 

-Also once the application has been lodged, is medicals the next step? or does that happen only after a case officer has been allocated?
Ans- As per the new trend AHC has opted for since July 2013 in regards to medicals, AHC emails the applicant the Acknowledgement Letter (your application being received by them) and the medical documents (HAP ID) which you use to book you appointment with the Panel Doctor to get the medicals done.
This usually takes place before the CO is allocated. If you have a look at the SS, you'll notice some medicals were done within 15-30 days of DOL and some applicants are still waiting to receive the HAP IDs.
So it depends. 
I'd suggest you call AHC and check with them as to what's going on and tell them that you haven't received your HAP ID and are still waiting to get the medicals done.


Hope this helps, feel free to ask if you have more questions. Don't forget to add you application details by filling in the SS Form. Thanks!
Good Luck! And please do keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



sakshi salhotra said:


> Hi I am Sakshi and a very new user in this forum. I lodged my application online on 9-01-2014.Now i don't knw what to do coz i don't get any responses from immigration end and my CO is not assigned to me yet. Is there anyone help me and get rid out of this problem?


Hey Sakshi,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

I see you have already filled the SS Form. Thanks for your help!! I have added your details to the SS.
You can view your details in the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
Could you please tell me which VFS office you submitted you application to?


Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
I completely understand the reason of your worry and stress. AHC unfortunately takes between 25-26 weeks sine Date of Lodgement (DOL) to allot a CO to an application. Ridiculous how long they take!!! But nothing can be done to reduce this time-frame.
AHC takes a long time to get back to the applicants via email. It is better you contact them via phone. That's the best option you have.

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have more queries. 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Hey guys
today I spoke with my co she was asking few questions and told me if any documents required she inform me as well...her code 04 .any idea how is this case officer?? Anyone having same co?? 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey guys
> today I spoke with my co she was asking few questions and told me if any documents required she inform me as well...her code 04 .any idea how is this case officer?? Anyone having same co??
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey sweet,

Just wondering what date your CO was assigned. 
Look forward to your reply. Thank You!

Knd Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Hey sweet,
> 
> Just wondering what date your CO was assigned.
> Look forward to your reply. Thank You!
> 
> Knd Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky 
Today I know that code 04 is my co..she call me today asking few questions and telling me that I am your co and handling your case ...after all this question and answer she told me if I need any documents I inform you..but I miss to tell her that I am pregnant.
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> Today I know that code 04 is my co..she call me today asking few questions and telling me that I am your co and handling your case ...after all this question and answer she told me if I need any documents I inform you..but I miss to tell her that I am pregnant.
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey,

That's good! She called you and spoke to you. 
Ooops!!!! Don't worry just call her tomorrow and ask the operator to transfer your call to your CO, you need to speak to her regarding additional documents.
Your CO probably will tell you what additional documents you will need to send her. It'll be better for you to speak to her before you go for your doctor's appointment for your regular check-up so when you go in you can tell the doctor what additional documents you need from him/her.

Hope this helps.
Good Luck! Don't worry.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Hey becky
pls check I send you personal message. 
Regards sweet83


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> pls check I send you personal message.
> Regards sweet83


Hey!!

Check your inbox 

Becky:hug:


----------



## sweet83

Hey guys
good news today my file goes for final assessment Que. .after taking call from co she forward to sco within 15 min so quick. ..feeling great 
Thank you god
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey guys
> good news today my file goes for final assessment Que. .after taking call from co she forward to sco within 15 min so quick. ..feeling great
> Thank you god
> Regards
> sweet83


Congratulations to you!!!! Not long to go now 
You should start packing arty:arty:arty:arty:
Good Luck, hope the visa comes very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jazzys

Hi becky, 
I have been following this thread for couple of weeks. I have a query, my wife lives in canada on work permit and indian citizen. I lodged her file on 17th dec and was allocated the case officer(from toronto) after a week. Then case officer asked for medical checks and police clearance. Everything was submitted to case on 5th feb 2014. Do you know how long the process will take? Thanks for your help. 
Jazzys


----------



## saras712

*Need Volunteer*

*Hi friends

If any one interested to take a charge to look after spreadsheet please message me or Becky.We will talk and can give right of editing.

Please step forward to help people.If no one step forward one day ss will not be useful at all. We need your co-operation. It always feel good when some on reply regarding your questions and in most cases the answer hidden in the ss....so be brave to help people. This is my third post and can see no one really interested.Well I will wait.


Once Becky will get her visa we will need some one to look after ss.I will be still around till Becky get her visa to Help her in SS editing.

Regards*


----------



## tushar3484

Hey Sakshi

You will get a CO in i think 2 months - I am gonna apply online too and i am new to this forum, is this easy to apply online ?


----------



## Justdeeps

Thats awesome news sweet! Congrats!! Very happy for you  

Make sure you tell them you are pregnant so that the processing is faster. 



sweet83 said:


> Hey guys
> good news today my file goes for final assessment Que. .after taking call from co she forward to sco within 15 min so quick. ..feeling great
> Thank you god
> Regards
> sweet83


----------



## HH8570

sweet83 said:


> Hey guys
> today I spoke with my co she was asking few questions and told me if any documents required she inform me as well...her code 04 .any idea how is this case officer?? Anyone having same co??
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey Sweet83
How are you? Great news, dear from your side.Congrats.....very very happy for you..... Now , just start your packing. You will get visa within few days. Takecare of yourself .
Regards
HH8570


----------



## saras712

*Hi friends

If any one interested to take a charge to look after spreadsheet please message me or Becky.We will talk and can give right of editing.

Please step forward to help people.If no one step forward one day ss will not be useful at all. We need your co-operation. It always feel good when some on reply regarding your questions and in most cases the answer hidden in the ss....so be brave to help people. This is my third post and can see no one really interested.Well I will wait.


Once Becky will get her visa we will need some one to look after ss.I will be still around till Becky get her visa to Help her in SS editing.

Regards*


----------



## Becky26

jazzys said:


> Hi becky,
> I have been following this thread for couple of weeks. I have a query, my wife lives in canada on work permit and indian citizen. I lodged her file on 17th dec and was allocated the case officer(from toronto) after a week. Then case officer asked for medical checks and police clearance. Everything was submitted to case on 5th feb 2014. Do you know how long the process will take? Thanks for your help.
> Jazzys



Hey jazzys,

This thread is for applicants who applied to the Australian High Commission New Delhi in India. Unfortunately I won't be able to help you as Australian High Commissions in different countries have slightly different rules and processing time frames. And I wouldn't have a clue as to how things happen at the Toronto Australian High Commission.

Apologies, good luck

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



tushar3484 said:


> Hey Sakshi
> 
> You will get a CO in i think 2 months - I am gonna apply online too and i am new to this forum, is this easy to apply online ?


Hey tushar3484,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I could please get your visa application details when you have applied so I can add them in our SpreadSheet, from where we try and keep track of the pattern of how Australian High Commission works.
You can fill in the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
I'm not sure if online application is easier than paper application but it definitely saves one from the cumbersome paperwork. 
_Members who have applied online, please do shed some light on what the online application procedure is like. Seniors please advice._

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have more questions. 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*SS Editing Rights*

Dear users of this thread,

Hope your week is going well. 
I am writing to kindly request you guys to please help us maintain the SS and help the users of this thread. 
As you all know, saras has received his visa and is back in Australia with his wife. It is normal for people to get busy and have other life commitments. He hasn't been well either. He is still kind enough to offer his time on here still helping me maintain the SS and answer the questions of the users of this thread.

I would like to think that my visa hopefully will be approved soon. I'm currently running in my 8th month since DOL. I myself have not been very well and need someone to help me on here and then eventually take over the rights when my visa gets approved.

We all know how helpful this thread is and how much time people put in reading it. How many queries and questions have been answered on this thread. 
Remember everyone including me was new here. And how much we have learned and helped each other. 
How much better/relaxed you feel after someone answers our question or clears out our confusion or how good it feels when someone says "Thank You for helping me".
*To keep this thread going we need people to take over the responsibilites eventually otherwise one day there will be one one looking after it. I will try my best to put in as much time as I can till my visa is approved and will try to be around after as well but I will really need your help.
*
All I'm requesting is to donate your time to help us. That could be your "Do a good deed a day". People who are waiting for their visas and have long to go, please help us! 
Please private message either saras or me so that we can discuss what needs to be done.
I look forward to your replies. Have a nice day.

P.S.- Get well soon, saras! 

Kind Regards,
Becky & Saras


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update?*

Dear Roshana,

How's it going? Just wondering if you heard anything from AHC regarding both your Partner and Visitor Visa application.
Look forward to your reply.
Hope you're doing well. Take Care.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roshana

Becky26 said:


> Dear Roshana,
> 
> How's it going? Just wondering if you heard anything from AHC regarding both your Partner and Visitor Visa application.
> Look forward to your reply.
> Hope you're doing well. Take Care.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Oh becky thanks for ur concerned bt no good news till yet..m tired of checking my phone ,emails ...what to do its been 23days excluding sat n sunday bt no any news..well last week my husband called them inorder to speak with mie lazy c.o bt as always she transfer the info via operators that she cant talk to us..n regarding info,they told us they are checking our documents..moreover,they told that ur visit viza must be finalize for decision this week bt look they dont stick on their words..when we told them that still if my file isnt placed in queue then when will you grant my viza if timeframe of spouse viza is 12months n its almost nearly to10months..oh god help me out....


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Dear users of this thread,
> 
> Hope your week is going well.
> I am writing to kindly request you guys to please help us maintain the SS and help the users of this thread.
> As you all know, saras has received his visa and is back in Australia with his wife. It is normal for people to get busy and have other life commitments. He hasn't been well either. He is still kind enough to offer his time on here still helping me maintain the SS and answer the questions of the users of this thread.
> 
> I would like to think that my visa hopefully will be approved soon. I'm currently running in my 8th month since DOL. I myself have not been very well and need someone to help me on here and then eventually take over the rights when my visa gets approved.
> 
> We all know how helpful this thread is and how much time people put in reading it. How many queries and questions have been answered on this thread.
> Remember everyone including me was new here. And how much we have learned and helped each other.
> How much better/relaxed you feel after someone answers our question or clears out our confusion or how good it feels when someone says "Thank You for helping me".
> *To keep this thread going we need people to take over the responsibilites eventually otherwise one day there will be one one looking after it. I will try my best to put in as much time as I can till my visa is approved and will try to be around after as well but I will really need your help.
> *
> All I'm requesting is to donate your time to help us. That could be your "Do a good deed a day". People who are waiting for their visas and have long to go, please help us!
> Please private message either saras or me so that we can discuss what needs to be done.
> I look forward to your replies. Have a nice day.
> 
> P.S.- Get well soon, saras!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky & Saras


Hi Becky,

Although I am very new to this forum, with u & Saras support I would like to take the responsibility of maintaining the SS and help the thread members as well

I will try to read all the query-responses till to date, then I hope I can give good response for the queries soon.

I can understand the situation of the forum members as I am experiencing the same. I would like to help them with whatever knowledge I have.

Looking forward.
Regards,
Sravanthi


----------



## MVK87

sweet83 said:


> Hey guys
> today I spoke with my co she was asking few questions and told me if any documents required she inform me as well...her code 04 .any idea how is this case officer?? Anyone having same co??
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey sweet83!

Congratulations!!! Now few more days of wait and you will be with your partner.
My best wishes to you dear.

Regards,
MVK87


----------



## MVK87

Becky26 said:


> No worries, thank you for your kind wishes. At least now you know that all the additional documents have been received by them and you can stop worrying
> All you can do no is sit back and enjoy this not so fun game of waiting.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky,

How are you dear?
Thanks for your wishes  
Finally my file in final que. I think my co and sco is the same person.(not sure just assuming).

There are few things to update in ss.
Additional documents send on 22-01-2014
again form 80. was asked by the co on 5-02-2014 send on 03-03-2014(delayed because of the agents ignorance)

Finally on 6-03-2014 my file is in Final que of visa process

My wishes are with you. I hope this month you will get your visa grant.
Thanks for helping me and spreading positive vibe in the forum.

Cheers


----------



## biroh

Hi All,
I am new in this forum. Its just been three months so I am sure I have to wait many months till I get my case officer. But my main question is regarding the time frame that they give us to go to Australia after the acceptance of visa. Once the visa is given, do they give us 6-7 months to enter Australia or its just 1-2 weeks?


----------



## saras712

biroh said:


> Hi All,
> I am new in this forum. Its just been three months so I am sure I have to wait many months till I get my case officer. But my main question is regarding the time frame that they give us to go to Australia after the acceptance of visa. Once the visa is given, do they give us 6-7 months to enter Australia or its just 1-2 weeks?


Welcome to forum

Please add your details in the link provided in my signature.

Answer to your question....its depend on when you have done your medical and PCC.
They will give a time frame before they expire. PCC and medical are valid for one year.So for example if you did your medical and PCC today on 7th March 2014 and your visa will be granted in October some time than your Entry date will be 6th march 2015.Than you will have 4 month for your initial entery.

Hope it make sense to you.


----------



## biroh

saras712 said:


> Welcome to forum
> 
> Please add your details in the link provided in my signature.
> 
> Answer to your question....its depend on when you have done your medical and PCC.
> They will give a time frame before they expire. PCC and medical are valid for one year.So for example if you did your medical and PCC today on 7th March 2014 and your visa will be granted in October some time than your Entry date will be 6th march 2015.Than you will have 4 month for your initial entery.
> 
> Hope it make sense to you.


Thanks Saras,
I already send my details 
I received medical number withing two weeks along with the acknowledgement mail. But I havenot done the medical yet as I havenot been appointed CO. 
Besides, can I resend police report after the CO is appointed so that I will have more time after the visa is finalised?


----------



## Bittu

saras712 said:


> Welcome to forum
> 
> Please add your details in the link provided in my signature.
> 
> Answer to your question....its depend on when you have done your medical and PCC.
> They will give a time frame before they expire. PCC and medical are valid for one year.So for example if you did your medical and PCC today on 7th March 2014 and your visa will be granted in October some time than your Entry date will be 6th march 2015.Than you will have 4 month for your initial entery.
> 
> Hope it make sense to you.


Hi saras......
I just saw this reply and one stupid question from my side.....
Actually i have done my pcc on 9th aug 13....and applied visa on 28th 
Aug 13.... So according to 12 months time fram if they grant my visa on 
Aug 14 then????? What will happen???What will be the validity???? M worried....waiting for your reply...

Thanks and regards
Bittu


----------



## saras712

Bittu said:


> Hi saras......
> I just saw this reply and one stupid question from my side.....
> Actually i have done my pcc on 9th aug 13....and applied visa on 28th
> Aug 13.... So according to 12 months time fram if they grant my visa on
> Aug 14 then????? What will happen???What will be the validity???? M worried....waiting for your reply...
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Bittu


Hi

If you are approaching near your date of PCC and medical or you have passed the date of pcc-medical and They havnt made decision on your application they will ask to do it again.But that happen rarely so dont bother about it at all.


----------



## saras712

biroh said:


> Thanks Saras,
> I already send my details
> I received medical number withing two weeks along with the acknowledgement mail. But I havenot done the medical yet as I havenot been appointed CO.
> Besides, can I resend police report after the CO is appointed so that I will have more time after the visa is finalised?


To make AHC work fast get it done now rather than waiting for CO....it will make your application process longer if you will wait for CO allocation.


----------



## Bittu

saras712 said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are approaching near your date of PCC and medical or you have passed the date of pcc-medical and They havnt made decision on your application they will ask to do it again.But that happen rarely so dont bother about it at all.


hey thanks for your quick reply....
so nice of you....please check your private message.....
thanks regards
bittu


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> Oh becky thanks for ur concerned bt no good news till yet..m tired of checking my phone ,emails ...what to do its been 23days excluding sat n sunday bt no any news..well last week my husband called them inorder to speak with mie lazy c.o bt as always she transfer the info via operators that she cant talk to us..n regarding info,they told us they are checking our documents..moreover,they told that ur visit viza must be finalize for decision this week bt look they dont stick on their words..when we told them that still if my file isnt placed in queue then when will you grant my viza if timeframe of spouse viza is 12months n its almost nearly to10months..oh god help me out....


Dear Roshana,

My heart goes out to you. I feel for you. Just hold on for a little longer. Good news is near. God gives us what we want when he feels the time is right, so leave it to his discreation. 
Like you said it's already been 10 months since you lodged your partner visa. 2 more to go. You can do this. This is the countdown for you! You should get excited.

Keep a check on your visitor visa. Maybe they are delaying approving it because they are close to finalising your partner visa application ray:ray:ray:ray:

Good Luck and do keep us posted. 
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Although I am very new to this forum, with u & Saras support I would like to take the responsibility of maintaining the SS and help the thread members as well
> 
> I will try to read all the query-responses till to date, then I hope I can give good response for the queries soon.
> 
> I can understand the situation of the forum members as I am experiencing the same. I would like to help them with whatever knowledge I have.
> 
> Looking forward.
> Regards,
> Sravanthi


Hey Sravanthi,

Thanks so much for your reply.
I'll try and get hold of saras to discuss how we do this. 
I really appreciate your generosity and kindness:nod::nod::nod::nod: God Bless You!

I'll post back soon. 

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

MVK87 said:


> Hey becky,
> 
> How are you dear?
> Thanks for your wishes
> Finally my file in final que. I think my co and sco is the same person.(not sure just assuming).
> 
> There are few things to update in ss.
> Additional documents send on 22-01-2014
> again form 80. was asked by the co on 5-02-2014 send on 03-03-2014(delayed because of the agents ignorance)
> 
> Finally on 6-03-2014 my file is in Final que of visa process
> 
> My wishes are with you. I hope this month you will get your visa grant.
> Thanks for helping me and spreading positive vibe in the forum.
> 
> Cheers



Hey MVK87,

Many congratulations to you!!! Hoping you get your visa soon. :dance:
I've updated your details in the SS. Thanks for keeping us updated.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



biroh said:


> Hi All,
> I am new in this forum. Its just been three months so I am sure I have to wait many months till I get my case officer. But my main question is regarding the time frame that they give us to go to Australia after the acceptance of visa. Once the visa is given, do they give us 6-7 months to enter Australia or its just 1-2 weeks?


Hey biroh,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

I see you have already filled the SS update Form, Thank you! saras has added your details to the SS. 
You can view your details in SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
As saras mentioned earlier, the initial entry date to validate the partner visa is the last date when your medicals or PCC expires, whichever expires first. So it depends how long AHC takes to process your application and how much time there is left before the above mentioned documents expire. 

If AHC does happen to take longer than expected and both of your documents expire, they ask you to get your PCC done again, as soon as you supply them with your new PCC they approve your partner visa application. This happens in very rare cases. As far as my knowledge goes, on this thread there was only 1 member who had to get the PCC done twice. 

Hope this helps
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

Hi Becky 

Funny thing....In this forum Army you are ranked ahead of me.you got six star and I got five star....


----------



## HappyDiwali

*DOQ Received*

Hi everyone,

FYI .... Today we found out that our application was queued for final decision on 28 Feb. 

Becky can I please ask u to update the SS or send the link. Thanks


----------



## roshana

Becky26 said:


> Dear Roshana,
> 
> My heart goes out to you. I feel for you. Just hold on for a little longer. Good news is near. God gives us what we want when he feels the time is right, so leave it to his discreation.
> Like you said it's already been 10 months since you lodged your partner visa. 2 more to go. You can do this. This is the countdown for you! You should get excited.
> 
> Keep a check on your visitor visa. Maybe they are delaying approving it because they are close to finalising your partner visa application ray:ray:ray:ray:
> 
> Good Luck and do keep us posted.
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Oh dear thanks alot..i dont know anything about what they are planning to do..now these days m losing my patience and hope..before loudging spouse m ready to apply student viza with good ielts marks bt my husband didnt let me to do bt ,nw i think it's better to louge student viza..they are granting viza so rapidly ....


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> Funny thing....In this forum Army you are ranked ahead of me.you got six star and I got five star....



Yeah! hehehehe :biggrin1::biggrin1:

Becky


----------



## Becky26

HappyDiwali said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> FYI .... Today we found out that our application was queued for final decision on 28 Feb.
> 
> Becky can I please ask u to update the SS or send the link. Thanks


Yay! Congratulations!!! Hope you get your visa soon :biggrin1::biggrin1:
Thanks for the update  SS has been updated

AHC is working...phewwww!!! It's been a good week, so many files getting queued 
Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> Oh dear thanks alot..i dont know anything about what they are planning to do..now these days m losing my patience and hope..before loudging spouse m ready to apply student viza with good ielts marks bt my husband didnt let me to do bt ,nw i think it's better to louge student viza..they are granting viza so rapidly ....


All I can say is you are close to the shore, don't give up hope just yet.
Good Luck! Praying for you ray:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

MVK87 said:


> Hey becky,
> 
> How are you dear?
> Thanks for your wishes
> Finally my file in final que. I think my co and sco is the same person.(not sure just assuming).
> 
> There are few things to update in ss.
> Additional documents send on 22-01-2014
> again form 80. was asked by the co on 5-02-2014 send on 03-03-2014(delayed because of the agents ignorance)
> 
> Finally on 6-03-2014 my file is in Final que of visa process
> 
> My wishes are with you. I hope this month you will get your visa grant.
> Thanks for helping me and spreading positive vibe in the forum.
> 
> Cheers


Hey mvk87
congratulations to you mate. ..now only few days after that you will be with your spouse..
Regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

HappyDiwali said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> FYI .... Today we found out that our application was queued for final decision on 28 Feb.
> 
> Becky can I please ask u to update the SS or send the link. Thanks


Hey happy diwali

congratulations to you ...I wish now you awarded by early grant ...and may god become this holy happyholi for you
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Amaanisingh

Hey happy wedding anniversary becky...
I hope i wished on the right day..
How is everything going...
What about ur case?? Any progress..


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*HI*



Becky26 said:


> Hey Sravanthi,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply.
> I'll try and get hold of saras to discuss how we do this.
> I really appreciate your generosity and kindness:nod::nod::nod::nod: God Bless You!
> 
> I'll post back soon.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
How are u doing. Happy wedding anniversary wishes to u both if i am correct I am glad that u guys accepted my request. Regarding SS editing I can't send u a private message as I have very few post on the thread. Please let me know how can I send u my mail ID. 

Regards
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey happy wedding anniversary becky...
> I hope i wished on the right day..
> How is everything going...
> What about ur case?? Any progress..



Heeeey Amaani!!

Thanks so much, you got the day correct. You remembered 
Thank you so much!!
Been crying on and off. Wanted to celebrate today with my husband but I guess we don't get everything we wish for and want. 

My case is still in limbo, waiting for the good news. Either file gets in queue or gets approved. In my 8th month since DOL.

How are you? How's life going? How's Australia treating you?
Miss you on the forum.
Hope you are having a wonderful time 

Thanks once again for remembering my special day and wishing me.
God Bless You! Take Care

Much Love,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi Becky,
> How are u doing. Happy wedding anniversary wishes to u both if i am correct I am glad that u guys accepted my request. Regarding SS editing I can't send u a private message as I have very few post on the thread. Please let me know how can I send u my mail ID.
> 
> Regards
> Sravanthi


Hey Sravanthi,

Thanks so much for your wishes  

No worries, thank you!! for being kind enough to spare some of your valuable time for the thread users. 
Ok, about the email address. I just private messaged you with option 2; that way you can send me your email. Please check it.
If I'm not wrong, you can view my email but can't send one because you haven't posted 5 posts on the forum yet.

Thanks a lot once again for your wishes!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

Hey Becky
Happy wedding anniversary ,dear...Wish you both years of togetherness. Hopefully , you will be with your partner very soon.
Regards 
HH8570


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> Hey Becky
> Happy wedding anniversary ,dear...Wish you both years of togetherness. Hopefully , you will be with your partner very soon.
> Regards
> HH8570


Thank you so much!! for your wishes. I hope to see my husband soon too 

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Hey becky
congratulations on your wedding anniversary..I wish you to be with you beloved husband asap..I know how you feel right now..but dear remember this its a matter of time ...very soon all your hurdles been vanished. .and you come out with beautiful rainbow. .life is like this only ..belive me my cutie pie very soon you heard a good news..today whole day I was busy with scan and blood test and all and all investigation. ..so sorry for late. .. my baby also wishes her cute masi.
God bless you
regards
sweet83


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Hi friends,

I have a good news to share with u all, I have contacted AHC regarding the CO allocation time, got a reply from them stating that there is a temporary delay due to high lodgment and they are resolving the issue and trying to bring down the allocation time. Hope this will come true and soon all of us will get our CO.

Have a good day
Sravanthi


----------



## cute1987

*Becky... best wishes to you both on your 1st Wedding Anniversary,
May God bless you both with lot of Love throughout your life,
Once again, we wish you both Happy Wedding Anniversary...​*


----------



## muhu_jaggi

*Congrats Becky*

Congrats Becky!!!


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> congratulations on your wedding anniversary..I wish you to be with you beloved husband asap..I know how you feel right now..but dear remember this its a matter of time ...very soon all your hurdles been vanished. .and you come out with beautiful rainbow. .life is like this only ..belive me my cutie pie very soon you heard a good news..today whole day I was busy with scan and blood test and all and all investigation. ..so sorry for late. .. my baby also wishes her cute masi.
> God bless you
> regards
> sweet83


Hey sweet,

Awwwww......Thanks so much darl!! So kind of you and the little one :nod::nod:
YES!!! I'm hoping and praying to get to see my husband very soon. I'm not going to give up on us, our relationship this easy.

So glad to know that you and the little one are doing well and taking care of each other 
Hope you get the good news very soon.

Many Thanks and Much love to you and the little one:wave::wave:
Becky


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> *Becky... best wishes to you both on your 1st Wedding Anniversary,
> May God bless you both with lot of Love throughout your life,
> Once again, we wish you both Happy Wedding Anniversary...​*



Heeeeeeeey cute!!!!

Thanks so much hun!! You are so kind :nod::nod:
How are you? How's life in Australia?

Much Love and Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

muhu_jaggi said:


> Congrats Becky!!!


Thanks muhu!!


----------



## asif4312

hi everyone can some one plz tell me how long does it takes for you to get visa after you have been allocated a case officer and all the requested documents been sent,partner visa 309 from delhi high commision


----------



## Becky26

asif4312 said:


> hi everyone can some one plz tell me how long does it takes for you to get visa after you have been allocated a case officer and all the requested documents been sent,partner visa 309 from delhi high commision


There is no set time and very hard to tell how long it can take after the additional documents have been submitted to the CO.
After the CO submits the file to the SCO/your file gets queued, it usually takes between 70-80 days since Date of Queue to get the visa approved, as per the current trend.

Now when your CO forwards the file to the Senior Case Officer (SCO) for final decision, is on the discretion of the CO. It could take a day, a week, a month and in some cases much longer. 
If you have a look at the SS (click on the link mentioned below):-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
A user named Roshana is still waiting for her file to get queued/forwarded to the SCO and its been 300 days since Date of Lodgement for her. Very unfortunate that it is taking so long for her. She has also applied for a visitor visa, its been over 20 days since she applied for it and AHC still has't approved that visa either.
Not trying to scare you, just saying that every case is different and so is every CO.

This is a very lenghty and complicated procedure, so be ready for any challenge that AHC throws infront of you.
Good Luck! Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roshana

Becky26 said:


> There is no set time and very hard to tell how long it can take after the additional documents have been submitted to the CO.
> After the CO submits the file to the SCO/your file gets queued, it usually takes between 70-80 days since Date of Queue to get the visa approved, as per the current trend.
> 
> Now when your CO forwards the file to the Senior Case Officer (SCO) for final decision, is on the discretion of the CO. It could take a day, a week, a month and in some cases much longer.
> If you have a look at the SS (click on the link mentioned below):-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> A user named Roshana is still waiting for her file to get queued/forwarded to the SCO and its been 300 days since Date of Lodgement for her. Very unfortunate that it is taking so long for her. She has also applied for a visitor visa, its been over 20 days since she applied for it and AHC still has't approved that visa either.
> Not trying to scare you, just saying that every case is different and so is every CO.
> 
> This is a very lenghty and complicated procedure, so be ready for any challenge that AHC throws infront of you.
> Good Luck! Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Becky sorry to wish u late anyway Belated api aniversary to u n ur hubby...u r such a swt hrt..obviously m the unfortunate one bt hope this week they will grant my visit viza atleast..hope this wait will b over this week..n god bless tcre..


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> Becky sorry to wish u late anyway Belated api aniversary to u n ur hubby...u r such a swt hrt..obviously m the unfortunate one bt hope this week they will grant my visit viza atleast..hope this wait will b over this week..n god bless tcre..


Heey Roshana,

Thanks so much dear!! No need to apologise, I completely understand your situation. 
*I wasn't expecting so many people would remember our anniversary. Everyone surprised me. Thanks so much to each and everyone of you for your kind words and good wishes.*

Don't worry. Your countdown has begun. AHC is going to have to make a decision in the remaining 64 days they have. I'd start packing. Don't book the ticket just yet! hehehe :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Don't forget you are very close to the end of your "12 month standard processing time period". 
Good Luck!! I hope you get your visa tomorrow. Praying for you ray:
Thanks once again for your wishes.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*March Week 2- Updated Prediction List*

Hey Everyone!!

Welcoming the 2nd week of March. Last week was pretty good in terms of files getting queued. If I'm not wrong about 4 files got forwarded for final decision. 
Unfortunately there's been only 1 visa approval so far. Please pray for the visa approval numbers to go up.

Below is the updated Prediction List for the 2nd Week of March:-
*SS USER--------------DAYS IN QUEUE--------TOTAL DAYS*
Jap-------------------------------90--------------------------231
KP--------------------------------67--------------------------232
Getmevisa----------------------60--------------------------252
Manpreetsingh-----------------48---------------------------222
HH8570--------------------------20--------------------------215
candy5-----------------------------20------------------------196
Justdeeps------------------------18-------------------------216
Detonator1961-------------------17-----------------------221
TVSReddy----------------------------13--------------------195
Bittu----------------------------------12---------------------194
sp8789------------------------------06------------------------257
muhu_jaggi-----------------------06--------------------------187
sweet83---------------------------05-------------------------182
MVK87----------------------------04---------------------------213
Roshana----------------------Unknown---------------------301

Good Luck to everyone waiting for either their files to be forwarded for final decision and/or applicants waiting for their visa approvals. Hoping this week will be a great one :high5::high5::high5::high5:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats!! Good luck! 



HappyDiwali said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> FYI .... Today we found out that our application was queued for final decision on 28 Feb.
> 
> Becky can I please ask u to update the SS or send the link. Thanks


----------



## Justdeeps

Hey Becky...Belated anniversary wishes gal!!  I pray and wish that you will be with your husband soon...few more days waiting and you will fly soon..  Good luck!!


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Hey Becky...Belated anniversary wishes gal!!  I pray and wish that you will be with your husband soon...few more days waiting and you will fly soon..  Good luck!!



Hey Deepthi,

Thanks for your wishes!! I hope I get to be with my husband very soon 
Any updates from your end? 
Good Luck, hope you get your visa very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any Update??*

Hey Jap,

How's it going? Just wondering if heard anything from AHC regarding your visa? It's been 90 days since DOQ. 
Eagerly waiting for an update.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

No Becky, no updates from my end. Actually I dont expect anything to happen until April for sure. I have also been busy looking out for job opportunities in Australia. Trying to work out few things. 

Hope you are doing well. Keep us posted about your updates as well. 



Becky26 said:


> Hey Deepthi,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes!! I hope I get to be with my husband very soon
> Any updates from your end?
> Good Luck, hope you get your visa very soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## MVK87

Hey Becky!
Happy Belated Marriage Anniversary  
You will be soon with your Partner dear.
According to the current spread sheet-If you notice according to the DOL :- AHC is going to grant visa to those who have lodged their visa in 3rd week of july.
They will clear most of the july applicant this month.

So, Don't worry be positive. Think about good things - You will get your visa soon   Start packing

Good luck!
Cheers


----------



## MVK87

sweet83 said:


> Hey mvk87
> congratulations to you mate. ..now only few days after that you will be with your spouse..
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey Sweet83,

Thank you so much! How are you dear? I hope you and your baby are doing great!
I wish you get your sooner and you and your baby get to spend much needed time with your partner.
Keep yourself busy to avoid stress and be positive 

Cheers 


Regards,
MVK87


----------



## Jap

Hi Becky,

How are you? 

Well I called AHC last week, and they said the visa should have been granted but since my wife was on shore they were waiting for her to go offshore.

Now she is back in India and I spoke to AHC yesterday and the operator said I will let the case officer know straight away (as in put a note for the case officer) 

I am hoping to get the grant any time now. Hopefully today is the day 

See how we go. I will keep you posted.

And a very Happy Anniversary to you guys 

Take care,

Talk soon

Jap






Becky26 said:


> Hey Jap,
> 
> How's it going? Just wondering if heard anything from AHC regarding your visa? It's been 90 days since DOQ.
> Eagerly waiting for an update.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## loveforever

hi becky ,
i am new to this forum 
i applied visa 309 from india on 22nd august 2013
case officer allocated 21 feb 2014
requested for additional docs (medical,pcc,sponsers's passport copy)
docs submitted 5th march 2014
and on 6th march received email from co saying that she might be taking brief tele interview
so i am in australia on BVB 
so just want to know she will be calling me from india and when its already 5 days heard nothing
still waiting
and how about you did you receive any call or any reply
thanks
love for ever


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Hi All,

I would like to mention some of the thread members for them CO is not allocated yet according to SS. Please do update if u get your CO. I Hope below members soon will get their CO.

samhaq85
Akshay.shah
Jyoti
Araichura

Wishing you all the best 

Regards,
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

MVK87 said:


> Hey Becky!
> Happy Belated Marriage Anniversary
> You will be soon with your Partner dear.
> According to the current spread sheet-If you notice according to the DOL :- AHC is going to grant visa to those who have lodged their visa in 3rd week of july.
> They will clear most of the july applicant this month.
> 
> So, Don't worry be positive. Think about good things - You will get your visa soon   Start packing
> 
> Good luck!
> Cheers


Hey MVK87,

Thanks a lot for your wishes. I'm hoping and praying for the same ray:ray:
Thanks for your kind and positive words. I need those. Sometimes feel very depressed.
Hope you get your visa soon too.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> hi becky ,
> i am new to this forum
> i applied visa 309 from india on 22nd august 2013
> case officer allocated 21 feb 2014
> requested for additional docs (medical,pcc,sponsers's passport copy)
> docs submitted 5th march 2014
> and on 6th march received email from co saying that she might be taking brief tele interview
> so i am in australia on BVB
> so just want to know she will be calling me from india and when its already 5 days heard nothing
> still waiting
> and how about you did you receive any call or any reply
> thanks
> love for ever



Hey loveforever,

I'm not quite sure I understand your situation here. 
How are you on a BVB if you applied for a 309/100 in India? 
An applicant only gets a Bridging Visa of any kind if they are applying for a visa in Australia. 
_A Bridging Visa is a visa that makes a non-citizen legally stay in Australia until a decision is made on the visa application that is logded "Onshore"
309/100 is an offshore visa application._

So I'm confused as to how you are on a BVB when you applied offshore in India. As far as my knowledge goes, one needs a substantive visa for example a visitor visa, a student visa, etc. to enter Australia. And BVB is not a substantive visa.
All the applicants who have applied for 309/100 from India (on this thread) and are awaiting decision on their applications usually enter Australia on a visitor visa. 
Please clear my confusion so I can help you. Thanks!
Look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to mention some of the thread members for them CO is not allocated yet according to SS. Please do update if u get your CO. I Hope below members soon will get their CO.
> 
> samhaq85
> Akshay.shah
> Jyoti
> Araichura
> 
> Wishing you all the best
> 
> Regards,
> Sravanthi



samhaq85
Akshay.shah
Pease update your application processing status. Thanks for your help!

Jyoti and Araichura might still be waiting for their CO allocation as only a couple of applicants from September 2013 have been allocated a CO; 1 of the 2 is most probably because of the "Special Consideration" on pregnancy basis 
Look forward to your replies.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Jap said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Well I called AHC last week, and they said the visa should have been granted but since my wife was on shore they were waiting for her to go offshore.
> 
> Now she is back in India and I spoke to AHC yesterday and the operator said I will let the case officer know straight away (as in put a note for the case officer)
> 
> I am hoping to get the grant any time now. Hopefully today is the day
> 
> See how we go. I will keep you posted.
> 
> And a very Happy Anniversary to you guys
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Talk soon
> 
> Jap



Thanks Jap! For your wishes and your reply.
I hope you get the visa ASAP! 
See I told you that's how they cause delay. And from what I remember AHC never informed you or contacted you that they are actually waiting your wife to get offshore to grant her visa. And that you should send your wife offshore to get the visa approved.
You had to call and ask them :smash::smash: That is so irresponsible of the AHC workers. If you hadn't sent your wife offshore you would have had to face a longer delay and that's just ridiculous!!!

That's exactly what I have been trying to tell the members here who plan on visiting their husband or wife on a visitor visa. Be careful if you are travelling after you file is queued, make sure you leave Australia before time to avoid any kind of delays in your visa approval.

Hoping for good news very very soon. So excited for you :dance::dance::dance::dance: Good Luck! And thanks for keeping us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kristenpurp

HI there everyone,

My husband applied for the partner (provisional) (class UF) (subclass 309) visa on February 11th and today 11th March we received the request for the Health Examination. I am not sure does that also mean that we now have a case officer? We are planning to do the medical ASAP as I am pregnant and want to have the baby in Australia and it would be awesome if the visa come before July at the latest. 

If we have been asked for the medicals, any idea on how much longer the process should take, assuming we don't need to send any other docs? (which I'm sure we won't, as we sent everything possible already when we applied). 

Thanks for any info you can provide!!!



Kristen


----------



## roshana

Becky26 said:


> Thanks Jap! For your wishes and your reply.
> I hope you get the visa ASAP!
> See I told you that's how they cause delay. And from what I remember AHC never informed you or contacted you that they are actually waiting your wife to get offshore to grant her visa. And that you should send your wife offshore to get the visa approved.
> You had to call and ask them :smash::smash: That is so irresponsible of the AHC workers. If you hadn't sent your wife offshore you would have had to face a longer delay and that's just ridiculous!!!
> 
> That's exactly what I have been trying to tell the members here who plan on visiting their husband or wife on a visitor visa. Be careful if you are travelling after you file is queued, make sure you leave Australia before time to avoid any kind of delays in your visa approval.
> 
> Hoping for good news very very soon. So excited for you :dance::dance::dance::dance: Good Luck! And thanks for keeping us updated.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hlo becky dea,please suggest me that if in case i get my toirist viza then it is good to go australia cuz there is only two months left for my spouse viza so m confused..


----------



## Becky26

kristenpurp said:


> HI there everyone,
> 
> My husband applied for the partner (provisional) (class UF) (subclass 309) visa on February 11th and today 11th March we received the request for the Health Examination. I am not sure does that also mean that we now have a case officer? We are planning to do the medical ASAP as I am pregnant and want to have the baby in Australia and it would be awesome if the visa come before July at the latest.
> 
> If we have been asked for the medicals, any idea on how much longer the process should take, assuming we don't need to send any other docs? (which I'm sure we won't, as we sent everything possible already when we applied).
> 
> Thanks for any info you can provide!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kristen



Hey Kristen,

Congratulations to you and your husband on the good news :smile::smile:

- I am not sure does that also mean that we now have a case officer? 
CO ALLOCATION:- CO allocation as per the current trend in the SS and the AHC new Delhi website is taking between 25-26 weeks since Date of Lodgement (DOL). Sorry for being the bearer of not so good news. You will have to wait for longer to get a CO. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

As per the changed processing method of AHC since July 2013, medicals are requested not long after the applcations are received by AHC. I was requested to get medicals done on the third day of my application being received by the AHC.
It unfortunately doesn't mean that your file has been assigned a CO.

Having said that, if you provide the paperwork from your doctor regarding your pregnancy (like the expected delivery date, last travel date) that could contribute towards a quicker processing of your application. 
Now as you mentioned that you are pregnant, there are very good chances of you receiving your visa much earlier than usual as AHC New Delhi gives "Special Consideration" to pregnant applicants or partners of pregnant applicants.
Have a look at the SS to get more information on how long the "Special Consideration" cases take to get approval:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


- If we have been asked for the medicals, any idea on how much longer the process should take, assuming we don't need to send any other docs? (which I'm sure we won't, as we sent everything possible already when we applied)
Ans- There is no set time and very hard to tell how long it can take after the additional documents have been submitted to the CO. 
After the CO submits the file to the SCO/your file gets queued, it usually takes between 70-80 days since Date of Queue to get the visa approved, as per the current trend.

Now when your CO forwards the file to the Senior Case Officer (SCO) for final decision, is on the discretion of the CO. It could take a day, a week, a month and in some cases much longer. 
If you have a look at the SS (click on the link mentioned below):-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...kY0x2aEE#gid=9
Every case is different and so is every CO and/or SCO.

Hope this helps. 
Good Luck and please keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> Hlo becky dea,please suggest me that if in case i get my toirist viza then it is good to go australia cuz there is only two months left for my spouse viza so m confused..



Hey Roshana,

It is very hard to tell right now. All depends on what AHC is planning on doing. 
If I were you, I wouldn't risk travelling on a visitor visa specially now when there is only 2 months left before the expiry of "12 month standard processing time frame". That could cause further delays. And specially when we know how careless AHC is in informing the applicants regarding "getting offshore to get the visa approved."
*But at the end of the day, it is your decision to make.* You should discuss this with your partner.
Please don't make any decisions or plans based on what I tell you. I am not a Migration Agent. 

Have you contacted AHC to know what's happening with your file? You should call them every alternate day to at least know what's the verdict of the visitor visa application that you submitted and paid for.
AHC New Delhi processing time frame for a visitor visa is 15 working days; this is on their website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Praying for you. Hoping you get your visa very soon. Good Luck! Keep praying. Everything will be fine very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## loveforever

hi becky
thanks for reply
i was on student visa since 2008 and then in 2011 i applied for extenction of student visa subclass 572 
but case officer rejected my visa bcoz of little misunderstandating then i applied for MRT and still waiting decision on MRT
so immi issued me BVA and when i went to india to apply partner visa they changed BVA to BVB to reenter in Australia
to apply Onshore you need to have a valid visa but i don't have any so i had to apply from india
how about you 
you are in Australia or india
Are you sponsering your hubby or he is
thanks
love for ever


----------



## GetMeVisa

Got my Visa guys !!!

grand date 11/03/2014


----------



## sweet83

GetMeVisa said:


> Got my Visa guys !!!
> 
> grand date 11/03/2014


Congratulations to you. .wish you a very happy life ahead with your spouse
Regards
sweet83


----------



## biroh

*Updating marital status in Australia*

Hi guys,
I got married in last Nov and came back to Australia. My wife is still waiting for her visa approval. After I came back to Australia, I haven't updated my marital status. I was wondering if this is needed and if so do I need to call immigration.

Regards,
Rohan


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> Heeeeeeeey cute!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much hun!! You are so kind :nod::nod:
> How are you? How's life in Australia?
> 
> Much Love and Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Thanks so much for your kind words... 

I’m good and enjoying well here in Australia...!!!

Don’t worry... now you are very near to your visa grant day... I’m excitedly waiting for the moment to congratulate :cheer2: you on your visa grant...!!!

Sorry for late reply... take care...!!!

With love and regards, 
cute1987


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations*



GetMeVisa said:


> Got my Visa guys !!!
> 
> grand date 11/03/2014



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. 

First grant of the week 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> hi becky
> thanks for reply
> i was on student visa since 2008 and then in 2011 i applied for extenction of student visa subclass 572
> but case officer rejected my visa bcoz of little misunderstandating then i applied for MRT and still waiting decision on MRT
> so immi issued me BVA and when i went to india to apply partner visa they changed BVA to BVB to reenter in Australia
> to apply Onshore you need to have a valid visa but i don't have any so i had to apply from india
> how about you
> you are in Australia or india
> Are you sponsering your hubby or he is
> thanks
> love for ever




Hey loveforever,

Something similar happened with me. I was on Student (573) Visa for 3 years until 2012. When the extension/renewal request of student visa got rejected, I was adviced to get offshore and apply from my home country for the partner visa. The BVB must have made your life very easy. 

Don't worry about getting offshore just yet if you have recently applied. Once your file gets in the final queue i.e. forwarded for final decision to the SCO, as per the current trend from the SS, AHC usually grants the visa after the file has been in final queue for 60-80 days. 
So once your file is forwarded for final decision make sure you depart Australia before you reach that time 60-80 day time frame. 
_AHC does not have to inform you to get offshore. You are understood to have the knowledge of the fact that you "Have" to be offshore to get the 309/100 approved. So they don't have to tell you that they are waiting for you to depart Australia to grant you the visa._ Many people wait for AHC to contact them and when AHC doesn't contact them that cause delays and it is very frustrating to wait after having to wait for like7-8 months for the processing of the visa.

My husband is Australian (no Indian background). We got married in Australia, then when I had to come back to India to apply for the Partner Visa, he flew to India with me. Stayed with me and my parents for almost 6 months while he was on his tourist visa (the Indian Consulate didn't give him an "Entry Visa" for God knows what reason- which is the partner visa for spouses of Indian citizen)
He came to India with me to help me apply for the Partner Visa and we were hoping that I would get my visa approved by the time his tourist visa expired but the plan didn't quite work out as we were hoping it would.
He left Australia with me because we were hoping not to get separated but I guess we don't get everything we want. So it's been 4 months since he left and still nothing from AHC.

Can I please get you to add your application details to the following form so I can add them to the Spreadsheet (SS) we use to track the processing method of AHC:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
Once you add your details to the above form, I will add them to the SS.

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

biroh said:


> Hi guys,
> I got married in last Nov and came back to Australia. My wife is still waiting for her visa approval. After I came back to Australia, I haven't updated my marital status. I was wondering if this is needed and if so do I need to call immigration.
> 
> Regards,
> Rohan


I think you should add your wife as your spouse in all the places you possibly can. If immigration finds out that your marital status is still single in Australia that can put a red flag on your file.
_Change it ASAP!!! Update Immigration and any other department that requires the details of your spouse like insurance, medicare, superannuation, etc._

Hope this helps. Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

cute1987 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks so much for your kind words...
> 
> I’m good and enjoying well here in Australia...!!!
> 
> Don’t worry... now you are very near to your visa grant day... I’m excitedly waiting for the moment to congratulate :cheer2: you on your visa grant...!!!
> 
> Sorry for late reply... take care...!!!
> 
> With love and regards,
> cute1987


No worries cute!! No need to apologise. Thanks for replying 
Very kind of you to wait for my visa and appreciate your care and concern for me even after you received your visa :hug::hug::hug::hug: 

Very nice to hear that you are having a good time. Australia is a beautiful country. Take care and I hope you give you good news very soon.

P.S.- Thanks for checking up on me :smile:

Much Love and Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Akrishi12

Hii

I'm new to this forum and here are my application details

Date application lodged- 17th Sept, 2013
Medicals and PCC Submitted- 24th Oct, 2013
CO allocated- 4th March, 2013
Date file placed in final queue- 4th March,2013

I really hope a visa is granted soon..and all the best to rest of the members as well.. 

Regards
Akrishi


----------



## Becky26

Akrishi12 said:


> Hii
> 
> I'm new to this forum and here are my application details
> 
> Date application lodged- 17th Sept, 2013
> Medicals and PCC Submitted- 24th Oct, 2013
> CO allocated- 4th March, 2013
> Date file placed in final queue- 4th March,2013
> 
> I really hope a visa is granted soon..and all the best to rest of the members as well..
> 
> Regards
> Akrishi


Hey Akrishi,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

I see you have already filled the SS update form. Thank You!
You can view your details in the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


Thanks for adding your details. Hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## loveforever

hey becky
you were also expecting CO's call
did he/she called you yet
and did they inform you by email that they going to call you
bcoz i got mail from CO saying she might be taking brief tele interview 
and i must say you are doing good job by helping us all Thanks
ragards
loveforever


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> hey becky
> you were also expecting CO's call
> did he/she called you yet
> and did they inform you by email that they going to call you
> bcoz i got mail from CO saying she might be taking brief tele interview
> and i must say you are doing good job by helping us all Thanks
> ragards
> loveforever



No worries, happy to help.
Waiting for the CO to forwad the file in for final decision. Haven't heard anything from her. All the additional documents have been submitted on August 4th, 2013. So nothing is required from me so far.
Thanks for adding your details.
Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Akrishi12

Hey Becky

thanks a lot for your prompt reply and thanks for adding my details in SS.
You really doing a great job dear.. Thanks again..

Regards
Akrishi


----------



## loveforever

hi becky 
how r u
i think its more than month since you called your CO
did you try to contact them again bcoz you supposed to recieve call within 1 week
and can you plz tell me how can i find my CO code
thanks 
loveforever


----------



## siddharth2907

*309 applied and tourist visa 600 on the same date*

Hi all

You are doing a very good job. Its really good to find that you all are sharing your opinions which brings some solace to me esp with the amount of uncertainties ahc throws at us.

Just wanted to share that my wife has applied for 309 and 600 visas on the same day and if someone could upload it on the ss

Details are
309 Lodged on 24/2/14
From goa (file went to vfs delhi)
Tourist visa isn't granted yet. (A bit surprised)

Also
Not sure about this but can once her tourist visa is granted can she get her PCC and medicals from Australia? 

Thank you


----------



## Becky26

Akrishi12 said:


> Hey Becky
> 
> thanks a lot for your prompt reply and thanks for adding my details in SS.
> You really doing a great job dear.. Thanks again..
> 
> Regards
> Akrishi


No worries  Glad I could help
Good Luck to you, hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> hi becky
> how r u
> i think its more than month since you called your CO
> did you try to contact them again bcoz you supposed to recieve call within 1 week
> and can you plz tell me how can i find my CO code
> thanks
> loveforever


Hey loveforever,

I have called AHC about 20 times since I have lodged my visa and the conclusion I've come to is nothing happens doesn't matter how many times I call them. My husband called AHC five times from Australia. They do things at their pace. Like the previous 20 times I have called, I have only got the "12 month standard processing time frame bull crap" so I highly doubt their answer will be any different from the previous 20 calls. 
Calling them is only going to annoy the CO and that's the last thing I wanna do right now. Without annoying her things are taking so long to move forward, I can't imagine what will happen if I end up annoying her with my calls every week.

I have left things the way they are. I have done everything in my power, all my additional documents have been submitted on time. Now everything is in the hands of the Almighty. If the time isn't right, nothing I do will make a difference.
No matter how many times I call, the visa will come when the time is right.

So I try and not think about it, because if I do it's only going to make me more depressed and I have not been very well lately. It's just a matter of time. 
This time apart is no doubt the toughtest time a couple can go through in the course of their relationship, it is only doing my husband and I some good. Time apart brings people much more closer than we know or can ever imagine.
After this visa situation is solved, we all will be with our loved ones and that would be the last time we will be separated.

_There is nothing in the whole world I want more than to see my husband. But the reality is that as much as I want this time to go away there is nothing I can do to shorten this crap situation. 
So sit back and enjoy this not so fun ride! _
Hope you understand what I'm trying to say.

Click on the link mentioned below to view the CO codes:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

Hope this helps. Good Luck and hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



siddharth2907 said:


> Hi all
> 
> You are doing a very good job. Its really good to find that you all are sharing your opinions which brings some solace to me esp with the amount of uncertainties ahc throws at us.
> 
> Just wanted to share that my wife has applied for 309 and 600 visas on the same day and if someone could upload it on the ss
> 
> Details are
> 309 Lodged on 24/2/14
> From goa (file went to vfs delhi)
> Tourist visa isn't granted yet. (A bit surprised)
> 
> Also
> Not sure about this but can once her tourist visa is granted can she get her PCC and medicals from Australia?
> 
> Thank you


Hey siddharth2907,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for filling the SS update form. You can view your details in the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES*​Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*REGARDING YOUR QUERIES*​As per AHC New Delhi website the standard processing time frame for DIBP is 1 month but AHC indicative time frame is 15 working days.
Although another member on the thread named Roshana applied for her visitor visa approximately 25 days ago and she is still waiting for the approval. 
So the visitor visa applications might be taking longer than usual to process because of high volume of applications.
I'd suggest you give AHC a ring and check how much longer you're gonna have to wait.
Below is the link that mentions the current processing time frame of family stream visas and visitor visas:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

*Medical:-* *Medicals can be conducted in Australia while your wife's visit.
They can only be conducted by Medibank Health Solutions in order to be accepted by the Department of Immigrationa and Border Patrol.*
Below is the link you might find useful:-
medical assessments conducted by Medibank Health Solutions.
*(Seniors: Please advice if anyone has got their medicals done in Australia. Thanks!)*

*PCC:- **PCC for visa applications must be issued by the Regional Passport Office where the applicant's passport was issued.* PCC issued from any other authority will not be accepted.
Unless your wife's passport was issued by the Indian High Commission in Canberra, that's the only time when one can apply for a PCC from Australia.

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have more questions.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Nins

Hi all,
I have applied for partner visa 309 on july 25 th 2013,
My CO asked for addl documents on December 13 th 2013
I applied for tourist visa after that and i left to Aus on 21st Dec
When I was in Oz, my Co mailed me stating that I have to leave Oz inorder to grant visa
So I Left Oz on 26 th Feb 2014, On 27 th Feb my Visa was queued for final assessment.
In between I fell pregnant and as suggested my Becky in this Forum I applied for special consideration basis on 13 th March 2014,

TO my Surprise my visa was Granted today the same day I send my pregnancy details

Thanks to God almighty and all those who shared their valuable information here in this forum

Doing a great job,.......hands off to every one,,,

Thanks again

love u all!!!


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations*



Nins said:


> Hi all,
> I have applied for partner visa 309 on july 25 th 2013,
> My CO asked for addl documents on December 13 th 2013
> I applied for tourist visa after that and i left to Aus on 21st Dec
> When I was in Oz, my Co mailed me stating that I have to leave Oz inorder to grant visa
> So I Left Oz on 26 th Feb 2014, On 27 th Feb my Visa was queued for final assessment.
> In between I fell pregnant and as suggested my Becky in this Forum I applied for special consideration basis on 13 th March 2014,
> 
> TO my Surprise my visa was Granted today the same day I send my pregnancy details
> 
> Thanks to God almighty and all those who shared their valuable information here in this forum
> 
> Doing a great job,.......hands off to every one,,,
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> love u all!!!



Oh WHAT A GREAT NEWS!!!
DOUBLE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! FOR THE VISA AND THE BABY!!!
 :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :dance::dance::dance::dance:

Hope you have a wonderful life ahead.
Thanks so much for adding your details to the SS form. 
(You have added June 25,2013 as your Date of Lodgement instead of July 25, 2013. Can you please update which is the correct date. Thanks a lot! Much appreciated.)


Take Care. Have a great time.
Glad I could help.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Becky26 said:


> Hey siddharth2907,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> 
> Thank you for filling the SS update form. You can view your details in the SS by clicking on the following link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> *FORUM RULES*​Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
> 
> Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts.
> Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> 
> I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
> So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> *REGARDING YOUR QUERIES*​As per AHC New Delhi website the standard processing time frame for DIBP is 1 month but AHC indicative time frame is 15 working days.
> Although another member on the thread named Roshana applied for her visitor visa approximately 25 days ago and she is still waiting for the approval.
> So the visitor visa applications might be taking longer than usual to process because of high volume of applications.
> I'd suggest you give AHC a ring and check how much longer you're gonna have to wait.
> Below is the link that mentions the current processing time frame of family stream visas and visitor visas:-
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
> 
> *Medical:-* *Medicals can be conducted in Australia while your wife's visit.
> They can only be conducted by Medibank Health Solutions in order to be accepted by the Department of Immigrationa and Border Patrol.*
> Below is the link you might find useful:-
> medical assessments conducted by Medibank Health Solutions.
> *(Seniors: Please advice if anyone has got their medicals done in Australia. Thanks!)*
> 
> *PCC:- **PCC for visa applications must be issued by the Regional Passport Office where the applicant's passport was issued.* PCC issued from any other authority will not be accepted.
> Unless your wife's passport was issued by the Indian High Commission in Canberra, that's the only time when one can apply for a PCC from Australia.
> 
> Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have more questions.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Apologies, I forgot to mention the Medibank Solutions link. Here it is:-
https://www.medibankhealth.com.au/i...=555&t=Book+an+Australian+visa+medical&cid=58

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Manpreetsingh

Hello Becky,

I hope you are doing fine. There are no updates yet in regards to my wife's file. I was going through forum posts and found out getmevisa got visa on 13th march and doq was 09/01. Our dos is 21/01 so I am being optimistic about getting the visa soon. Looking at nins history, nins mentioned that you recommended to go for special consideration for pregnancy. Same as nins, my wife got pregnant after we applied for the 309 visa. My wife is 18 weeks pregnant now. I called AHC about this a while ago to check if I need to submit any documentation showing change in medical condition. The operator told me that she has noted that down in our file that my wife is pregnant and advised to send the pregnancy documents to the CO. I emailed that to the CO and received acknowledgment. I did this after getting CO allocated so I thought that file is already in queue so now when the time comes SCO will review it and then my wife will get her visa. Would you kindly guide me how to go about this. If I send them documents via mail then is there a possibility that they can quicken the process for us? Also I only sent the letter via email that I got from the GP showing that my wife is pregnant and her medical situation. I appreciate the selfless hard work that you are doing for a long time for all of us.

Kind Regards,

Manni


----------



## Becky26

Manpreetsingh said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> I hope you are doing fine. There are no updates yet in regards to my wife's file. I was going through forum posts and found out getmevisa got visa on 13th march and doq was 09/01. Our dos is 21/01 so I am being optimistic about getting the visa soon. Looking at nins history, nins mentioned that you recommended to go for special consideration for pregnancy. Same as nins, my wife got pregnant after we applied for the 309 visa. My wife is 18 weeks pregnant now. I called AHC about this a while ago to check if I need to submit any documentation showing change in medical condition. The operator told me that she has noted that down in our file that my wife is pregnant and advised to send the pregnancy documents to the CO. I emailed that to the CO and received acknowledgment. I did this after getting CO allocated so I thought that file is already in queue so now when the time comes SCO will review it and then my wife will get her visa. Would you kindly guide me how to go about this. If I send them documents via mail then is there a possibility that they can quicken the process for us? Also I only sent the letter via email that I got from the GP showing that my wife is pregnant and her medical situation. I appreciate the selfless hard work that you are doing for a long time for all of us.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Manni


Hey,

I'm well, thanks for asking. Hope you are well too.
Regarding your current situation, from what I know the most important document that most probably contributes towards an early visa grant are the letters from your wife's doctor. Letter mentioning how far along your wife's pregnancy is, when approximate delivery date could be and *a letter stating the last date of travel adviced by her doctor.*

Depending on that AHC will grant her the visa accordingly. You can email them to your CO and he/she can forward it to the SCO.

_SENIORS:- Please advice on this topic._
Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hi Becky


----------



## tuty_richard

Hello All,

After long wait of 198 days from DOL my agent received e-mail saying that my file has been placed into queue for the final assessment DOQ 14/3/2014. Thanks for all your support. 

Regards,
Richard


----------



## Akrishi12

Hii everyone

Did anyone get lucky today?? any visa grants?? :confused2:

Regards
Akrishi


----------



## Akrishi12

Manpreetsingh said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> I hope you are doing fine. There are no updates yet in regards to my wife's file. I was going through forum posts and found out getmevisa got visa on 13th march and doq was 09/01. Our dos is 21/01 so I am being optimistic about getting the visa soon. Looking at nins history, nins mentioned that you recommended to go for special consideration for pregnancy. Same as nins, my wife got pregnant after we applied for the 309 visa. My wife is 18 weeks pregnant now. I called AHC about this a while ago to check if I need to submit any documentation showing change in medical condition. The operator told me that she has noted that down in our file that my wife is pregnant and advised to send the pregnancy documents to the CO. I emailed that to the CO and received acknowledgment. I did this after getting CO allocated so I thought that file is already in queue so now when the time comes SCO will review it and then my wife will get her visa. Would you kindly guide me how to go about this. If I send them documents via mail then is there a possibility that they can quicken the process for us? Also I only sent the letter via email that I got from the GP showing that my wife is pregnant and her medical situation. I appreciate the selfless hard work that you are doing for a long time for all of us.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Manni


Hii Dear

Is there any update on your application? Coz I've just got to know that someone who's application was filled on 1st August has been granted a visa. I don't have the details but anyways..

Let us know if there is any update.

Regards
Akrishi


----------



## Becky26

tuty_richard said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After long wait of 198 days from DOL my agent received e-mail saying that my file has been placed into queue for the final assessment DOQ 14/3/2014. Thanks for all your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Richard



Hey Richard,

Congratulations to you, finally the battle is almost over :dance::dance::dance::dance:Hope you get your visa soon.
Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm well, thanks for asking. Hope you are well too.
> Regarding your current situation, from what I know the most important document that most probably contributes towards an early visa grant are the letters from your wife's doctor. Letter mentioning how far along your wife's pregnancy is, when approximate delivery date could be and *a letter stating the last date of travel adviced by her doctor.*
> 
> Depending on that AHC will grant her the visa accordingly. You can email them to your CO and he/she can forward it to the SCO.
> 
> _SENIORS:- Please advice on this topic._
> Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky
How are you dear? As per me early grant on pregnancy bases only depends on what time you're doctor suggest you last travelling date ....see mine case I am 11 week pregnant and I am in final assessment Que in this senerio before 22 week as per my guess I get my visa ....total time of pregnancy 5 or 6 month ...till 7 month I can travel ...so it doesn't matter I am pregnant or not they grant me as per there time set if I reach today 7 month they grant me on priority bases...I hope I explain properly if not ooops sorry
Regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

tuty_richard said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After long wait of 198 days from DOL my agent received e-mail saying that my file has been placed into queue for the final assessment DOQ 14/3/2014. Thanks for all your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Richard


Hi Richard
congratulations to you

Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hi becky
> How are you dear? As per me early grant on pregnancy bases only depends on what time you're doctor suggest you last travelling date ....see mine case I am 11 week pregnant and I am in final assessment Que in this senerio before 22 week as per my guess I get my visa ....total time of pregnancy 5 or 6 month ...till 7 month I can travel ...so it doesn't matter I am pregnant or not they grant me as per there time set if I reach today 7 month they grant me on priority bases...I hope I explain properly if not ooops sorry
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey sweet, 

I'm well, thanks for asking  Thanks for your tip! Hope you are doing well.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Manpreetsingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm well, thanks for asking. Hope you are well too.
> Regarding your current situation, from what I know the most important document that most probably contributes towards an early visa grant are the letters from your wife's doctor. Letter mentioning how far along your wife's pregnancy is, when approximate delivery date could be and *a letter stating the last date of travel adviced by her doctor.*
> 
> Depending on that AHC will grant her the visa accordingly. You can email them to your CO and he/she can forward it to the SCO.
> 
> _SENIORS:- Please advice on this topic._
> Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky,

Thanks for that. I have got the documents now and I am emailing them to my CO. I will call him tomorrow to know the update and see if by any chance they can consider for special consideration. As Sweet83 said it really depends on the last date of travel and my wife can travel unto week 28 of her pregnancy so I presume they will just follow the normal procedure. 

@Akrishi. Hi. I haven't got any updates on my file yet. I am going to call my CO tomorrow and will let you know about any updates.

Nins got special consideration but I am not sure how many weeks pregnant she was to get that.

I'll let my CO know about the updated information. Il let you guys know about any updates on our file.


----------



## sweet83

Hi all
happy holi to all my forum friends. .wish you all very exciting happy and colourful holi. .
regards
sweet83


----------



## Jap

Hello everyone,

Is the AHC working today? Any idea?

Thanks,

Jap


----------



## Becky26

Jap said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Is the AHC working today? Any idea?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jap



No, AHC is shut today.
Here is a list of public holidays for AHC in 2014:-
Public holidays - Australian High Commission

Good Luck, hoping this week will bring good news for you.


----------



## Jap

Alright! Cheers Becky!



Becky26 said:


> No, AHC is shut today.
> Here is a list of public holidays for AHC in 2014:-
> Public holidays - Australian High Commission
> 
> Good Luck, hoping this week will bring good news for you.


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!*

Hey Dan85,

Apologies for marking you inactive. There weren't any posts/updates from you for a very long time so I guessed you must have received your visa by now.

How come you were requested for additional documents after so long you were allocated a CO. I see you were allocated a CO on September 6, 2013.
I look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot for your help.
Good Luck to you, I hope you receive your visa very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*March Week 3- Updated Prediction List*

Dear thread members,

Welcoming the 3rd week of March, 2014. Hope everyone had a fun long weekend.
Still not many grants in the past week. Praying desperately that the file queue clears up. Half of March is finished and there have only been 3 grants so far.

Below is the updated Predication List:-

SS User-----------------Days in Queue-----------Total Days since DOL
Jap-------------------------------98--------------------------239 (Visa can be granted at any time)
KP--------------------------------75--------------------------240
Manpreetsingh-------------------56---------------------------230
HH8570---------------------------28--------------------------223
candy5-----------------------------28------------------------204
Justdeeps-------------------------26-------------------------224
Detonator1961--------------------25------------------------229
TVSReddy--------------------------21-----------------------203
Bittu--------------------------------20------------------------202
sp8789-----------------------------14------------------------265
muhu_jaggi-------------------------14-------------------------195
sweet83---------------------------13-------------------------190
MVK87----------------------------12---------------------------221
Tuty_richard---------------------04----------------------------202
Roshana----------------------Unknown------------------------309

Good Luck to all waiting. Have a great week ahead.
:nod::nod::nod::nod:
P.S.- Jap please keep us updated with your visa situation. Eagerly waiting for your visa approval 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MVK87

sweet83 said:


> Hi all
> happy holi to all my forum friends. .wish you all very exciting happy and colourful holi. .
> regards
> sweet83


Happy Holi Sweet!
How are you? any updates from your side regarding your application?

Good luck!
regards,
Mvk87


----------



## MVK87

tuty_richard said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After long wait of 198 days from DOL my agent received e-mail saying that my file has been placed into queue for the final assessment DOQ 14/3/2014. Thanks for all your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Richard


Congtatulations Richard!
Good luck for the final round. 

Regards,
MVK87


----------



## MVK87

Nins said:


> Hi all,
> I have applied for partner visa 309 on july 25 th 2013,
> My CO asked for addl documents on December 13 th 2013
> I applied for tourist visa after that and i left to Aus on 21st Dec
> When I was in Oz, my Co mailed me stating that I have to leave Oz inorder to grant visa
> So I Left Oz on 26 th Feb 2014, On 27 th Feb my Visa was queued for final assessment.
> In between I fell pregnant and as suggested my Becky in this Forum I applied for special consideration basis on 13 th March 2014,
> 
> 
> TO my Surprise my visa was Granted today the same day I send my pregnancy details
> 
> Thanks to God almighty and all those who shared their valuable information here in this forum
> 
> Doing a great job,.......hands off to every one,,,
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> love u all!!!


Congratulations nins!!!


----------



## saras712

*Belated Happy holi too all*:laser::laser::laser::laser::laser:


----------



## rawbin

Happy Holi to everyone. Hope these bright colours make everybody's life even brighter specially who are waiting to be with their loved one.

I read somewhere on this forum that once partner visa has been lodged, the marital status should be changed from single to married otherwise when case officer open the file and still the status is single then there might be red flag. But, i rang to immigration (Sydney) and tried to confirm, they said it is not necessary to change it. Once the application from spouse is being lodged case officer will understand you are married. Hope, this info might be helpful.

Also, to the expert of this thread what I found from the google spreadsheet is one lady who applied visa from Kathmandu and AHC granted visa within 2 months time. Whereas there are few people on the list who are waiting for more than 200 days still not getting any response from AHC. Is that because there will be different case officers allocated for indian citizens and Overseas citizen (Nepalese citizen) ?

Seniors can you please give your thought please.

Thanks


----------



## Jap

Yeah Becky, waiting and waiting.

I wish you get your visa the same day as me 





Becky26 said:


> Dear thread members,
> 
> Welcoming the 3rd week of March, 2014. Hope everyone had a fun long weekend.
> Still not many grants in the past week. Praying desperately that the file queue clears up. Half of March is finished and there have only been 3 grants so far.
> 
> Below is the updated Predication List:-
> 
> SS User-----------------Days in Queue-----------Total Days since DOL
> Jap-------------------------------98--------------------------239 (Visa can be granted at any time)
> KP--------------------------------75--------------------------240
> Manpreetsingh-------------------56---------------------------230
> HH8570---------------------------28--------------------------223
> candy5-----------------------------28------------------------204
> Justdeeps-------------------------26-------------------------224
> Detonator1961--------------------25------------------------229
> TVSReddy--------------------------21-----------------------203
> Bittu--------------------------------20------------------------202
> sp8789-----------------------------14------------------------265
> muhu_jaggi-------------------------14-------------------------195
> sweet83---------------------------13-------------------------190
> MVK87----------------------------12---------------------------221
> Tuty_richard---------------------04----------------------------202
> Roshana----------------------Unknown------------------------309
> 
> Good Luck to all waiting. Have a great week ahead.
> :nod::nod::nod::nod:
> P.S.- Jap please keep us updated with your visa situation. Eagerly waiting for your visa approval
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## sweet83

MVK87 said:


> Happy Holi Sweet!
> How are you? any updates from your side regarding your application?
> 
> Good luck!
> regards,
> Mvk87


Hi mvk87
I am doing good. .how you been? No here is not any updates on my file actually I am not expecting anything before april.. see I have one question my co didn't ask any additional documents for my file and placed it on final assessment Que. ..in this senerio might be I get my visa april last ...what you think?? Am I right bcos nothing to review for sco or co.
good luck to you too
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

Jap said:


> Yeah Becky, waiting and waiting.
> 
> I wish you get your visa the same day as me



Thanks Jap!
Don't worry, you won't have to wait for very long 
Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

rawbin said:


> Happy Holi to everyone. Hope these bright colours make everybody's life even brighter specially who are waiting to be with their loved one.
> 
> I read somewhere on this forum that once partner visa has been lodged, the marital status should be changed from single to married otherwise when case officer open the file and still the status is single then there might be red flag. But, i rang to immigration (Sydney) and tried to confirm, they said it is not necessary to change it. Once the application from spouse is being lodged case officer will understand you are married. Hope, this info might be helpful.
> 
> Also, to the expert of this thread what I found from the google spreadsheet is one lady who applied visa from Kathmandu and AHC granted visa within 2 months time. Whereas there are few people on the list who are waiting for more than 200 days still not getting any response from AHC. Is that because there will be different case officers allocated for indian citizens and Overseas citizen (Nepalese citizen) ?
> 
> Seniors can you please give your thought please.
> 
> Thanks


Hey rawbin,

I read somewhere on this forum that once partner visa has been lodged, the marital status should be changed from single to married otherwise when case officer open the file and still the status is single then there might be red flag. But, i rang to immigration (Sydney) and tried to confirm, they said it is not necessary to change it. Once the application from spouse is being lodged case officer will understand you are married. Hope, this info might be helpful.
Thanks for letting us know. Very helpful information.


Also, to the expert of this thread what I found from the google spreadsheet is one lady who applied visa from Kathmandu and AHC granted visa within 2 months time. Whereas there are few people on the list who are waiting for more than 200 days still not getting any response from AHC. Is that because there will be different case officers allocated for indian citizens and Overseas citizen (Nepalese citizen) ?
Everyone has been wondering what special condition for that case must have been that she (guessing by the name) got her visa in 2 months. She never posted anything on the thread even after my many posts addressed to her; requesting her to tell us something about her file.
Sometimes applicants from Nepal have to wait for a little longer, not sure what the reason is. 
But it is not CO allocation. The Nepalese citizen whose visa was granted in 2 months has the same CO as me. And I still have not heard anything from her regarding my file. 
Could be the additional security checks. That's just a guess.

Hope this helps. Please do ask around. Other members might have some information relating to your query.
Good Luck hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## shifa882

Hello Becky and everybody,

I am Shifa, and I am new to this forum. Becky, I quite like your way of analysing the time frames for visa grant. Could you please also add me to the above list. Below are some details about the progress of my case so far:

Visa Lodged : 8th October 2013
CO allotted and asked for additional documents : 12th March 2014

I am currently on a tourist visa in Australia. Just hoping I get it before leaving the country.

Appreciate your help. 

Regards.


----------



## dan85

Becky26 said:


> Hey Dan85,
> 
> Apologies for marking you inactive. There weren't any posts/updates from you for a very long time so I guessed you must have received your visa by now.
> 
> How come you were requested for additional documents after so long you were allocated a CO. I see you were allocated a CO on September 6, 2013.
> I look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot for your help.
> Good Luck to you, I hope you receive your visa very soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

No worries. Unfortunately still waiting for visa.

I was requested original documents in Sept 2013, however we only did a registration in Feb 2013, I was not aware that you had to do a Hindu wedding ceremony ( I should have looked it up), so we had the Hindu wedding ceremony on 2 Feb 2014, and then submitted the photographs of the wedding 2 days later, everything else was already submitted in Sept 13, including PCC and medicals.

Hopefully its not too long now!!

Hope everyone gets their visa's ASAP.

Cheers
Dan85


----------



## MVK87

sweet83 said:


> Hi mvk87
> I am doing good. .how you been? No here is not any updates on my file actually I am not expecting anything before april.. see I have one question my co didn't ask any additional documents for my file and placed it on final assessment Que. ..in this senerio might be I get my visa april last ...what you think?? Am I right bcos nothing to review for sco or co.
> good luck to you too
> Regards
> sweet83


Hi sweet83,
I am glad that you are doing fine. I am good too.Thanks for asking. Well, I think you have provided all the required documents to your CO. So, I hope your CO will advice you if he/she needs any further document otherwise you will finally get your visa grant. 
Be hopeful you will get it soon.
good luck dear and thanks for your wishes! 

Regards,
MVK87


----------



## MVK87

Hi Becky,
How are you dear?
I hope this week or next week you are going to get your visa.
As there are few july applicants left.So, They will grant visa soon. 
Good luck to you, jap, manpreet and KP

Good luck!
Regards,
MVK87


----------



## sandxb

*Hi All

Good to know that October Applicants start getting their CO allotted..We appplied on 14th October..Hopefully not too long!!

Cheers
SANDXB*


----------



## loveforever

so frustrated
co req docs on 21 feb
emailed all papers on 4 march
received mail from co that she might call for interview
but nothing till now 
don't know what to do


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



shifa882 said:


> Hello Becky and everybody,
> 
> I am Shifa, and I am new to this forum. Becky, I quite like your way of analysing the time frames for visa grant. Could you please also add me to the above list. Below are some details about the progress of my case so far:
> 
> Visa Lodged : 8th October 2013
> CO allotted and asked for additional documents : 12th March 2014
> 
> I am currently on a tourist visa in Australia. Just hoping I get it before leaving the country.
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Regards.


Hey shifa882,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Do you mind if I can get you to fill out the SpreadSheet (SS) Update Form. We use this information to track how AHC New Delhi works and the different procedures involved/related to the Partner Visa processing. Please find the SS update form by clicking on the link mentioned below:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the details in the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES*​Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*Please Note:-​*I'm not a Migration Agent. Any advice that I post on this thread is from my research on the relevant topic and/or from my own experience. The prediction list are made based on the information from the SS. So please don't make any kind of plans on the basis of my advice.
Please consult a MARA agent for more specific and accurate information.

Great to know that October files have started getting CO allocated. Be very careful about how long you stay in Australia on Visitor Visa. There has been a case recently where the applicant's files wasn't forwarded to final decision because the applicant was onshore (in Australia). So be very very careful as to how long you plan to stay. Already this processing is so annoyingly lengthy, I'm sure you wouldn't want it go through any further delays.
Keep a close tab on where the processing has reached and when your file will be forwarded for final decision. 

Also if your file gets forwarded for final decision and you are still onshore, be careful you depart Australia before time because AHC will most probably not notify you to get offshore. They think that you are aware of the rules and so they just wait for you to get offshore without them having to notify you. 

That was just a friendly piece of advice. Please do ask around. 
Please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.
Good Luck and hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

dan85 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> No worries. Unfortunately still waiting for visa.
> 
> I was requested original documents in Sept 2013, however we only did a registration in Feb 2013, I was not aware that you had to do a Hindu wedding ceremony ( I should have looked it up), so we had the Hindu wedding ceremony on 2 Feb 2014, and then submitted the photographs of the wedding 2 days later, everything else was already submitted in Sept 13, including PCC and medicals.
> 
> Hopefully its not too long now!!
> 
> Hope everyone gets their visa's ASAP.
> 
> Cheers
> Dan85



Hey Dan85,

Firstly, Many Congratulations on getting the file in final queue finally!!!!! I can understand what a relief it must have been to get to this stage after so long :dance::dance::dance::dance:

Secondly, Don't worry!! It's all going to work out very soon. The 70-day countdown has started and most probably the chances are that AHC can grant you the visa earlier than the 70-day period because of your DOL.
Many applicants have received their visas early depending on their DOL.
Good Luck and hope you get your visa very very soon. I bet you can see the light at the end of the tunnel.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

MVK87 said:


> Hi Becky,
> How are you dear?
> I hope this week or next week you are going to get your visa.
> As there are few july applicants left.So, They will grant visa soon.
> Good luck to you, jap, manpreet and KP
> 
> Good luck!
> Regards,
> MVK87



Hey MVK87,

I'm well, thanks for asking 
How are you? Thanks so much for all your kind wishes. I am hoping to hear something good very soon. Praying is all I am doing right now. Everything is in the hands of the Almighty ray:ray:ray:ray:

Good Luck to you too. Hope you get your visa very soon as well.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Don't Worry*



loveforever said:


> so frustrated
> co req docs on 21 feb
> emailed all papers on 4 march
> received mail from co that she might call for interview
> but nothing till now
> don't know what to do


Hey loveforever,

Sometimes things can take longer than expected. Hopefully you'll hear something from your CO very soon 
It can be very frustrating but all you can do is wait. At the end of the day, this wait is worth it. To be able to share our lives with the one we love is worth everything that we are going through right now. 
Good things happen!! But sometimes GOD tests our patience before he can give us something we are ready to sacrifice our whole life to fight for.

*Faith that is Firm, 
Is also Patient.*​
Hope this helps.
Good Luck, don't worry it'll all work out. Hope you get your visa soon

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*SS Editing Rights: Update*

Dear thread members,

Hope everyone is having a good week. I'm writing this thread to update everyone that SS user Sravanthi sushanth now has the SS Editing Rights. She has volunteered to donate her valuable time and efforts towards helping me and take over saras's responsibilities.

The rights were given sometime last week. Apologies for the late update.
Many thanks to Sravanthi for her efforts and kindness. God Bless You!!
Have a great week everyone. Please do keep us posted with your visa processing status.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*hi*



Becky26 said:


> Dear thread members,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week. I'm writing this thread to update everyone that SS user Sravanthi sushanth now has the SS Editing Rights. She has volunteered to donate her valuable time and efforts towards helping me and take over saras's responsibilities.
> 
> The rights were given sometime last week. Apologies for the late update.
> Many thanks to Sravanthi for her efforts and kindness. God Bless You!!
> Have a great week everyone. Please do keep us posted with your visa processing status.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Hope you are doing good . Not to mention thanks I am doing a little part whatever I can. I can understand the situation of the members how hard it would be. and if I can update the sheet at least everyone have the track of AHC and that would be helpful for all. 

Let me mention this, although you are in a tough period, but giving members a lot of moral support & good advises which are very imp. So whatever I am doing I feel very less.

For your kind and generous heart GOD will bless you a lot, and u will meet u r love soon. I am reminding you daily in my prayers.

Wish u Good luck 
Sravanthi


----------



## Sushy

Hi All, I need help. I am filling in Forms like 47 SP , 80 and Form 1221. But I was told by VFS Global office in Delhi that I don't require to fill Form 956 because I have not hired an agent. It is necessary to hire an agent or I can directly submit my docs to VFS Global ?? 

I am also told not to submit too many Facebook details. How many pages should I submit. I need to know because an officer at VFS Global said that, someone submitted 1000 pages and his application got rejected. Please let me know, what all should I include and how may pages and what kinds of details should I include.

It's urgent as I am going to submit my docs to VFS Global in New Delhi.

Your help would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> Hi All, I need help. I am filling in Forms like 47 SP , 80 and Form 1221. But I was told by VFS Global office in Delhi that I don't require to fill Form 956 because I have not hired an agent. It is necessary to hire an agent or I can directly submit my docs to VFS Global ??
> 
> I am also told not to submit too many Facebook details. How many pages should I submit. I need to know because an officer at VFS Global said that, someone submitted 1000 pages and his application got rejected. Please let me know, what all should I include and how may pages and what kinds of details should I include.
> 
> It's urgent as I am going to submit my docs to VFS Global in New Delhi.
> 
> Your help would be appreciated.
> Thanks



You don't need to fill Form 956 if you haven't hired an agent. You don't need to hire an agent if you think you can manage without one.
As far as Facebook is concerned if you check the VFS checklist for partner visa application, you must limit all chat records to 50 pages. Below is the link from the VFS website:-
http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/Checklist_Partner_309_24.09.12.pdf

Your application file doesn't have to be a 1000 page long document. It is AHC's job to tell the difference between a legit/genuine relationship and a fake one that is just on paper. If the relationship is not genuine, a 1000 page file will not be able to get you a visa. And if your relationship is genuine, a 200 page file will get you your visa approved.
So don't worry about the length of the file. Add all the evidence you think is relevant to your case. In the words of AHC, "Every case/file is different". Make sure you stick to the VFS application checklist and include all or most of the documents requested in the it.

Good Luck, I hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have more questions.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

Thanks Becky... appreciate ur reply. 

I got married on 24th Feb 2014, so yes I have collected all the docs and ready to submit at VFS Global but stuck with Facebook thing. Please can you let me know whether to include my fights with him lol on Facebook, sorry can't help as I have no clue as in what to include but had to ask this. One day chat includes 50 pages minimum, so one month chat would be huge. Please understand my problem. I need an idea as in what all Facebook stuff I should include. I am very confused now...

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> Thanks Becky... appreciate ur reply.
> 
> I got married on 24th Feb 2014, so yes I have collected all the docs and ready to submit at VFS Global but stuck with Facebook thing. Please can you let me know whether to include my fights with him lol on Facebook, sorry can't help as I have no clue as in what to include but had to ask this. One day chat includes 50 pages minimum, so one month chat would be huge. Please understand my problem. I need an idea as in what all Facebook stuff I should include. I am very confused now...
> 
> Thanks


No worries, I completely understand your issue here. I also know how long the chats can get. My chat records for What's App and Skype alone were 600 pages long.

*What I would do* is just include the Skype chat records that show that you have been in regular touch with your partner. If the CO needs to see more evidence of communication, he/she will most probably request you for it as additional documents when one gets assigned to your file.
Now in that situation it'll be much more easier for you because then you can email those documents to your CO instead of printing them out. So then it wouldn't matter how many pages there are. That will be an electronic copy, you'll just have to make sure in case if the CO does happen to request more proof of communication, the files you email him/her are not bigger than 5MB in total.

Hope this helps. Good Luck! Please do ask around for more tips.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

Thanks so so much Becky...


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> Thanks so so much Becky...



No worries, please do update us with your application details after you lodge your application so I can add you in the SS 
Good Luck!!


----------



## Sushy

Becky26 said:


> No worries, please do update us with your application details after you lodge your application so I can add you in the SS
> Good Luck!!


Definitely... Thanks in advance


----------



## Becky26

*Any Update??*

Dear Roshana,

How's things going? Just wondering if you have heard anything from AHC? About your partner visa application or the visitor visa application? I've been thinking about you.

Look forward to your reply. Praying for you
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## shifa882

Hi all!

Thank you sooo much Becky for your valuable info!  I agree its a safer option to be offshore while getting closer to the the final reviews. Even if that means leaving my husband and going back for god knows how much more longer! (

I have filled the spreadsheet, and do let me know if theres anything else to do!
Hoping for the best real soon!
all the best to all of you too!
regards,
Shifa


----------



## Justdeeps

Hello All, How have you all been?  I hope there are some visa grants this week!!ray:ray:ray:


----------



## shifa882

hi all!
hope everyones doing well! (by that i mean anxiously waiting for some teeny weeny news on their visas  ) 
i had a query with regard as to how do we actually get to know if our file has been queued up for the final processing and forwarded to the SCO? do they notify us my email? if so, roughly how long does that take after the CO has been alotted?

I must say I'm a lot more clearer on a lot of doubts and queries, thanks to all your discussions! happy to be here! 
thanks!


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Hello All, How have you all been?  I hope there are some visa grants this week!!ray:ray:ray:



3 Grants so far, been such a dry month :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:
Hope the coming week and a half gets better :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Good Luck everyone. Please keep praying

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

shifa882 said:


> hi all!
> hope everyones doing well! (by that i mean anxiously waiting for some teeny weeny news on their visas  )
> i had a query with regard as to how do we actually get to know if our file has been queued up for the final processing and forwarded to the SCO? do they notify us my email? if so, roughly how long does that take after the CO has been alotted?
> 
> I must say I'm a lot more clearer on a lot of doubts and queries, thanks to all your discussions! happy to be here!
> thanks!


Hey shifa882,

There is no other system we want more than a portal that will update the visa applicants about the current stage of their files. But unfortunately there is no way to check the processing status of one's file online, at least none that I'm aware of.

The only way you can get an update is by calling AHC. The operator will tell you if your file is still with the CO or it has been forwarded for final decision.
When your file gets to the final queue, depends on your CO. When the CO is satisfied with your file, he/she will forward it to the SCO/final decision/final assessment/final queue, whatever you may wanna call it.
Each file/case is different. 

How long the CO will take to forward the file? 
It is on the discretion of the CO. A CO can forward someone's file for final decision in one day, one week, one month or sometimes even much longer. 
So there is no way to find out the exact time how long your file will be with your CO.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## soniyo o soniyo

Hey Becky,
I needed some help with filling the character assessment form, i;e Form 80 . There are certain questions I am unaware of. Is it possible to get filled sample copies of the same here in the forum. Are you aware of anyone who can help me get the same.Any help would be highly appreciable.


----------



## meriajoseph

*Visa grant!!*

Hi everyone!!

I am Meria and I've been following this thread for the past 2.5 months.
I had applied for 309/100 visa on Aug 1rst,2013. I received a mail asking for Medicals the very next week, this was submitted on Aug 23,2013.
I was assigned a case officer on Jan 22nd,2014. After a short telephone interview, the same day itself my file was sent to queue since all d reqd. documents were already submitted. In btw, I became pregnant and informed the dept arnd Feb mid along with the doctor's letter. I received my visa today via mail by God's grace.

A BIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGG thanks to this forum and all the members!!

I wish that all of u receive your visas very soon. Take care!!God bless!!

Love and Regards,
Meria


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations*



meriajoseph said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I am Meria and I've been following this thread for the past 2.5 months.
> I had applied for 309/100 visa on Aug 1rst,2013. I received a mail asking for Medicals the very next week, this was submitted on Aug 23,2013.
> I was assigned a case officer on Jan 22nd,2014. After a short telephone interview, the same day itself my file was sent to queue since all d reqd. documents were already submitted. In btw, I became pregnant and informed the dept arnd Feb mid along with the doctor's letter. I received my visa today via mail by God's grace.
> 
> A BIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGG thanks to this forum and all the members!!
> 
> I wish that all of u receive your visas very soon. Take care!!God bless!!
> 
> Love and Regards,
> Meria



Many Congratulations to you!!! Indeed a Biiiig thanks to GOD!
:dance::dance::dance: :clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. 

Thanks for updating us. 
Can you please fill the below mentioned form there are a few important details that we would really appreciate. That will be a big help for all of us waiting for our visas:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform


P.S.- August Applicants get ready. Australia Calling!!!! :bump2::bump2:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## MVK87

Becky26 said:


> Hey MVK87,
> 
> I'm well, thanks for asking
> How are you? Thanks so much for all your kind wishes. I am hoping to hear something good very soon. Praying is all I am doing right now. Everything is in the hands of the Almighty ray:ray:ray:ray:
> 
> Good Luck to you too. Hope you get your visa very soon as well.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I am good! Thanks for asking.

Today, I was searching for visa approval in other forums.(As there are very few forums for partner visa 309 india to australia) . 
I found somebody:-
1) who lodged visa on 30th july has received final grant.
and 2)another one who lodged visa on 7th august-file in que on 11febraury -received her final grant.
I felt elated as it indicates they will soon grant visa to all of us.
Keep your finger crossed:fingerscrossed: You are going to get your visa soon.

According to my perspective:-Visa approval process is quite complicated. As, it totally depends on the respective CO who is handling the case. 
How they pick files is still a mystery to me.
Date of que plays a relevant factor on predicting the visa grant.But, in some cases they have given grants according to the date of lodgement. 
so, I feel its all upto your CO or SCO.

Hope and positivity will help us to survive few more days of this killing wait.

Wish you and everyone Luck  Guys our visa is on its way- Cheer UP :Start Packing.
Regards,
MVK87


----------



## MVK87

meriajoseph said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I am Meria and I've been following this thread for the past 2.5 months.
> I had applied for 309/100 visa on Aug 1rst,2013. I received a mail asking for Medicals the very next week, this was submitted on Aug 23,2013.
> I was assigned a case officer on Jan 22nd,2014. After a short telephone interview, the same day itself my file was sent to queue since all d reqd. documents were already submitted. In btw, I became pregnant and informed the dept arnd Feb mid along with the doctor's letter. I received my visa today via mail by God's grace.
> 
> A BIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGG thanks to this forum and all the members!!
> 
> I wish that all of u receive your visas very soon. Take care!!God bless!!
> 
> Love and Regards,
> Meria


Congratulations Meriajoseph !!!!!!!! i am very happy for you. Thanks for sharing this news with us. 

Regards,
MVK87


----------



## Becky26

soniyo o soniyo said:


> Hey Becky,
> I needed some help with filling the character assessment form, i;e Form 80 . There are certain questions I am unaware of. Is it possible to get filled sample copies of the same here in the forum. Are you aware of anyone who can help me get the same.Any help would be highly appreciable.


Hey soniyo o soniyo,

What questions do you need help with? There unfortunately are no sample copies of forms as they contain highly confidential information that the Immigration department is not meant to share with anyone but the departments which Immigration thinks can help them decide on a visa application file.

Feel free to ask if you have any questions. Look forward to your reply.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

MVK87 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I am good! Thanks for asking.
> 
> Today, I was searching for visa approval in other forums.(As there are very few forums for partner visa 309 india to australia) .
> I found somebody:-
> 1) who lodged visa on 30th july has received final grant.
> and 2)another one who lodged visa on 7th august-file in que on 11febraury -received her final grant.
> I felt elated as it indicates they will soon grant visa to all of us.
> Keep your finger crossed:fingerscrossed: You are going to get your visa soon.
> 
> According to my perspective:-Visa approval process is quite complicated. As, it totally depends on the respective CO who is handling the case.
> How they pick files is still a mystery to me.
> Date of que plays a relevant factor on predicting the visa grant.But, in some cases they have given grants according to the date of lodgement.
> so, I feel its all upto your CO or SCO.
> 
> Hope and positivity will help us to survive few more days of this killing wait.
> 
> Wish you and everyone Luck  Guys our visa is on its way- Cheer UP :Start Packing.
> Regards,
> MVK87



Hey MVK87,

You are very correct. I tried to look for any other forums with information on applicants from India but I couldn't find anything. I actually was on another forum when a senior member of that forum suggested that I should come on here, and that I would find useful information here.

So I joined this forum and it has been so helpful, that I cannot put my feelings to words. Thank GOD that person referred this forum to me 

July 2013 applicants should have received their grants by now. But seems like things are moving along quite slowly. Late July 2013 applicants are eagerly waiting for their grants. Plus having so many "Special Consideration" grants makes things happen much slower for the applicants who are not pregnant  
Guess the non-pregnant applicants are going to have to wait longer to get pregnant...LOL

Thanks for your motivating words, they mean a lot 

I think Immigration department has soooo many applications coming in and way less COs and SCOs to process them. That's why 1 files takes freaking 4 months to get a CO. In 2010 applicants used to get their visas approved in 3-4 months max.
How wonderful those days must have been. Today it takes 12 months to get the visa approved. 

And the process they follow to allocate CO is one of the biggest mysteries no doubt. No set procedure, no set time-frame, no transparency.....it's one of the most torturous procedure one can go through in their entire life-time.

Good Luck to everyone waiting for their visas. Hope you get it soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*It's a Girl!!!! Congratulations*

Many many Congratulations to a_30july and their partner for becoming parents to a baby girl. Hope you and the little one is doing well. Thanks for sharing the good news with us :bump2::bump2:

Take Care. Please remember to update us with your application processing status.
Good Luck!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## loveforever

meriajoseph said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I am Meria and I've been following this thread for the past 2.5 months.
> I had applied for 309/100 visa on Aug 1rst,2013. I received a mail asking for Medicals the very next week, this was submitted on Aug 23,2013.
> I was assigned a case officer on Jan 22nd,2014. After a short telephone interview, the same day itself my file was sent to queue since all d reqd. documents were already submitted. In btw, I became pregnant and informed the dept arnd Feb mid along with the doctor's letter. I received my visa today via mail by God's grace.
> 
> A BIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGG thanks to this forum and all the members!!
> 
> I wish that all of u receive your visas very soon. Take care!!God bless!!
> 
> Love and Regards,
> Meria




many many congratulations maria
this is very great news 
hey maria can u plz tell me what did ask u in interview
i am also waiting for interview
and Good Luck for future


----------



## chaos7585

Hi Everyone,

Have been following this forum for about 2 months now and I must admit you guys have done a fantastic job with it. My fiancee is Indian and has applied for her PMV in Aug 2013. We were allotted a case officer in Jan 2014 which is when her request for Medicals came through. After submission she wanted to briefly interview my fiancee. The interview was in Feb 2014 and since then our application has been queued for final decision. I see you maintain a spread sheet with the information that you have been collecting from the guys in the forum so I though you maybe able to help us get an estimate on when we could get a grant? And for your ref I have given you my timeline:

Visa Type: PMV Subclass 300
Date of Lodgement: 8th of Aug 2013
Case officer Assigned: 28th of Jan 2014
Additional docs: Medicals only.
Date of Submission of Medicals: 31st Jan 2014.
Date of Interview: 18th of Feb 2014
Date forwarded to SCO: 20th Feb 2014.

Please bear in mind that my fiancee is now in Australia on a visit visa and will be leaving the country on the 31st of March as her visa runs out. Would you guys have an idea as to how long the grant may take? 

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Justdeeps

Hmm i know...is AHC sleeping..as usual  lets hope for the best guys...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Hopefully lot of good news is on its way!!



Becky26 said:


> 3 Grants so far, been such a dry month :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:
> Hope the coming week and a half gets better :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> Good Luck everyone. Please keep praying
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats meria!!!  Looks like getting pregnant is the only way out of this misery  Just kidding!!


meriajoseph said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I am Meria and I've been following this thread for the past 2.5 months.
> I had applied for 309/100 visa on Aug 1rst,2013. I received a mail asking for Medicals the very next week, this was submitted on Aug 23,2013.
> I was assigned a case officer on Jan 22nd,2014. After a short telephone interview, the same day itself my file was sent to queue since all d reqd. documents were already submitted. In btw, I became pregnant and informed the dept arnd Feb mid along with the doctor's letter. I received my visa today via mail by God's grace.
> 
> A BIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGG thanks to this forum and all the members!!
> 
> I wish that all of u receive your visas very soon. Take care!!God bless!!
> 
> Love and Regards,
> Meria


----------



## loveforever

chaos7585 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Have been following this forum for about 2 months now and I must admit you guys have done a fantastic job with it. My fiancee is Indian and has applied for her PMV in Aug 2013. We were allotted a case officer in Jan 2014 which is when her request for Medicals came through. After submission she wanted to briefly interview my fiancee. The interview was in Feb 2014 and since then our application has been queued for final decision. I see you maintain a spread sheet with the information that you have been collecting from the guys in the forum so I though you maybe able to help us get an estimate on when we could get a grant? And for your ref I have given you my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: PMV Subclass 300
> Date of Lodgement: 8th of Aug 2013
> Case officer Assigned: 28th of Jan 2014
> Additional docs: Medicals only.
> Date of Submission of Medicals: 31st Jan 2014.
> Date of Interview: 18th of Feb 2014
> Date forwarded to SCO: 20th Feb 2014.
> 
> Please bear in mind that my fiancee is now in Australia on a visit visa and will be leaving the country on the 31st of March as her visa runs out. Would you guys have an idea as to how long the grant may take?
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Hi There
good to hear that your file is in queue
hopefully you will get visa very soon
i want to ask one question from you" How did the interview was conducted over the phone or they invite you to their office" if by phone then did they call you from india or australia.
if you can provide this information would be really helpful for all of us
thanks and best wishes


----------



## meriajoseph

Thanks Becky!! have filled the SS!!



meriajoseph said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I am Meria and I've been following this thread for the past 2.5 months.
> I had applied for 309/100 visa on Aug 1rst,2013. I received a mail asking for Medicals the very next week, this was submitted on Aug 23,2013.
> I was assigned a case officer on Jan 22nd,2014. After a short telephone interview, the same day itself my file was sent to queue since all d reqd. documents were already submitted. In btw, I became pregnant and informed the dept arnd Feb mid along with the doctor's letter. I received my visa today via mail by God's grace.
> 
> A BIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGG thanks to this forum and all the members!!
> 
> I wish that all of u receive your visas very soon. Take care!!God bless!!
> 
> Love and Regards,
> Meria


----------



## meriajoseph

Hi loveforever,

CO asked very simple questions like husband's birthday. You just need to know what all you have mentioned in ur application!!

Meria.



loveforever said:


> many many congratulations maria
> this is very great news
> hey maria can u plz tell me what did ask u in interview
> i am also waiting for interview
> and Good Luck for future


----------



## meriajoseph

Thanks!! hope u receive urs soon as well!!



MVK87 said:


> Congratulations Meriajoseph !!!!!!!! i am very happy for you. Thanks for sharing this news with us.
> 
> Regards,
> MVK87


----------



## chaos7585

loveforever said:


> Hi There
> good to hear that your file is in queue
> hopefully you will get visa very soon
> i want to ask one question from you" How did the interview was conducted over the phone or they invite you to their office" if by phone then did they call you from india or australia.
> if you can provide this information would be really helpful for all of us
> thanks and best wishes


Hey, 

We had to submit a form 929 confirming her change of contact details as the case officer was assigned whilst she was in Australia. So the CO called us on our Australian number. The interview was telephonic and was for less than 5 minutes.

After the interview, we had an email from the Case Officer saying that her application was queued for final decision. Believe there is a 3 month wait after the application is queued?


----------



## Sushy

*Stamp Paper*

One of the point says to submit 2 affidavits from individuals with personal knowledge of relationships and have attended marriage ceremony.

So I have contacted the VFS Global Office in Delhi. They have said that I need Stamp Papers for the affidavits. So what amount Stamp paper I am suppose to use, Rupess 10, 50 or 100??

And would also require an Affidavit format, anybody please??

Please help me..

Thanks...


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



chaos7585 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Have been following this forum for about 2 months now and I must admit you guys have done a fantastic job with it. My fiancee is Indian and has applied for her PMV in Aug 2013. We were allotted a case officer in Jan 2014 which is when her request for Medicals came through. After submission she wanted to briefly interview my fiancee. The interview was in Feb 2014 and since then our application has been queued for final decision. I see you maintain a spread sheet with the information that you have been collecting from the guys in the forum so I though you maybe able to help us get an estimate on when we could get a grant? And for your ref I have given you my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: PMV Subclass 300
> Date of Lodgement: 8th of Aug 2013
> Case officer Assigned: 28th of Jan 2014
> Additional docs: Medicals only.
> Date of Submission of Medicals: 31st Jan 2014.
> Date of Interview: 18th of Feb 2014
> Date forwarded to SCO: 20th Feb 2014.
> 
> Please bear in mind that my fiancee is now in Australia on a visit visa and will be leaving the country on the 31st of March as her visa runs out. Would you guys have an idea as to how long the grant may take?
> 
> Thanks and Regards



Hey Chaos7585,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks you for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your application details in the SS.
You can view your details in the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Can you please provide us with your Visitor Visa application lodgement and approval date. Thanks a lot!

*FORUM RULES*​Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*Please Note:-​*I'm not a Migration Agent. Any advice that I post on this thread is from my research on the relevant topic and/or from my own experience. The prediction list are made based on the information from the SS. So please don't make any kind of plans on the basis of my advice.
Please consult a MARA agent for more specific and accurate information.


As per the SS, it usually takes between 60-70 days since Date of Queue (DOQ). 
That's just a prediction though. Hope this helps. Good Luck and thanks for updating us.
Look forward to your reply. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

meriajoseph said:


> Thanks Becky!! have filled the SS!!



No worries Meria!! I have added your details in the SS.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> One of the point says to submit 2 affidavits from individuals with personal knowledge of relationships and have attended marriage ceremony.
> 
> So I have contacted the VFS Global Office in Delhi. They have said that I need Stamp Papers for the affidavits. So what amount Stamp paper I am suppose to use, Rupess 10, 50 or 100??
> 
> And would also require an Affidavit format, anybody please??
> 
> Please help me..
> 
> Thanks...



I am not too sure about this point. They just need 2 Statutory Declaration Forms (Form 888) filled and *signed by 2 of your friends or relatives who are Australian Citizens or Permanent Residents and attended your wedding.*
You can view and download Form 888 by clicking on the following link:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/888.pdf

My husband and I didn't do the stamp paper thing. We had statutory declaration forms filled out by 4 of our very close friends.

My parents in India wrote us an affidavit for my husband and I acknowledging our marriage and that they were aware of our 3 year relationship and that we had their blessings. 
That affidavit was typed on a INR100 Stamp Paper.

Let me remind you that the affidavit my parents wrote for us was an additional evidence (as we already had the required 2 statutory declaration forms filled out) that we submitted with our application.

Hope this helps. Please do ask around. I'm still not sure on what value stamp paper you need to get the affidavit on.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Thanks Becky*

Hey Becky thanks again...
You have indeed solved my problems... 

Love
Sushy


----------



## sandxb

*Hi all

After 23 weeks we got our case officer allotted today..she said no need for any further documents..she didnt mention whether its gonna send for final Decision..Anyways its a Big Relief

Thanks for all the Posts,prayers and updates of this forum..which really calmed my nerves

Thanks
SANDXB

*


----------



## Becky26

sandxb said:


> *Hi all
> 
> After 23 weeks we got our case officer allotted today..she said no need for any further documents..she didnt mention whether its gonna send for final Decision..Anyways its a Big Relief
> 
> Thanks for all the Posts,prayers and updates of this forum..which really calmed my nerves
> 
> Thanks
> SANDXB
> 
> *



Congratulations!!! on getting a CO allocated. Could you please update the details in the SS update form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Thanks a lot! Hope you get your visa soon.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> Hey Becky thanks again...
> You have indeed solved my problems...
> 
> Love
> Sushy



Glad I could help! 
Good Luck. Feel free to ask if you have more questions

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandxb

*Thanks a Lot Becky
I will update SS soon..

Just got an email from CO stated my case has been forwarded for final Decision.
WISH yours will be granted soon
My details
DOL 14-10-2013
CO allotted 20-03-2014
DOQ 21-03-2014

Bless
SANDXB
*


----------



## Justdeeps

*Visa grant!!!*

Guys!!!!! Got my visa granted!!!!    OMG still reading the mail again and again to make sure its true. Was not expecting this at all this month!!! Visa grant date is March 20th.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations*



Justdeeps said:


> Guys!!!!! Got my visa granted!!!!    OMG still reading the mail again and again to make sure its true. Was not expecting this at all this month!!! Visa grant date is March 20th.



OH MY GOD!!!! HUGE CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!!! YOU'RE A LUCKY ONE
I bet it must be the best feeling 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :bounce::bounce::bounce: :drum::drum::drum:

Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Take Care.
God Bless You!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sandxb said:


> *Thanks a Lot Becky
> I will update SS soon..
> 
> Just got an email from CO stated my case has been forwarded for final Decision.
> WISH yours will be granted soon
> My details
> DOL 14-10-2013
> CO allotted 20-03-2014
> DOQ 21-03-2014
> 
> Bless
> SANDXB
> *



Thanks sandxb!
Good luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

August 2013 applicants better start packing. You could be next very shortly 
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Good Luck to all! 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Justdeeps said:


> Guys!!!!! Got my visa granted!!!!    OMG still reading the mail again and again to make sure its true. Was not expecting this at all this month!!! Visa grant date is March 20th.


Congratulations Justdeeps

Have a wonderful life ahead.

Good luck
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

*Any Update??*

Dear Roshana,

How are you? Wondering how things are? If you have hear anything from AHC regarding your applications? Please update us. 

Look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Justdeeps said:


> Guys!!!!! Got my visa granted!!!!    OMG still reading the mail again and again to make sure its true. Was not expecting this at all this month!!! Visa grant date is March 20th.


Hey deepthi
congratulations to you mate. ..I can easily understand what you feel exactly now wish you all the best for your married life ahead..have fun and exciting life with your spouse. . 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## MVK87

Justdeeps said:


> Guys!!!!! Got my visa granted!!!!    OMG still reading the mail again and again to make sure its true. Was not expecting this at all this month!!! Visa grant date is March 20th.


Congtatulations justdeeps !!!
wish you a very happy life with your partner .


----------



## MVK87

Becky26 said:


> Many many Congratulations to a_30july and their partner for becoming parents to a baby girl. Hope you and the little one is doing well. Thanks for sharing the good news with us :bump2::bump2:
> 
> Take Care. Please remember to update us with your application processing status.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Congtatulations to a_30july!


----------



## MVK87

Hey sweet83,
How are you dear? Finally this forum is getting green signal for many applicants. Hopefully, everything will be positive and fruitful for all of us.I hope you and your baby are fine.
Good luck!
regards,
MVK87


----------



## MVK87

Hey becky,
It seems that july and august applicants are getting visa. and especially, people with no special case can finally get their grant in few weeks.Justdeeps visa grant have brighten my hopes again.

Be positive and in no time you will get your visa.
Good luck dear!
Regards,
MVK87


----------



## Justdeeps

Thanks a lot Becky  This sure was a surprise for me!! At first I really thought it was some spam mail...then i saw it from my visa agent's office...was checking and reading the mail again and again to confirm that i really got the grant  Actually I thought I will get only by April end and was mentally prepared for it...so this can out of the blue!! 

Now its officially true that AHC has no logic of processing cases, because I know lot of you, some who have lodged applications before me are waiting for the visa. Whatever it is, looks like they have started granting vises for Aug applicants..that means even the rest of july applicants should get the visa soon...yes Becky, you, sweet, MVK87, HH8570 and all others should get it soon guys!!! :hug::hug::hug: 



Becky26 said:


> OH MY GOD!!!! HUGE CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!!! YOU'RE A LUCKY ONE
> I bet it must be the best feeling
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :bounce::bounce::bounce: :drum::drum::drum:
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Take Care.
> God Bless You!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Thank you so much Sravanthi 



Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Congratulations Justdeeps
> 
> Have a wonderful life ahead.
> 
> Good luck
> Sravanthi


----------



## Justdeeps

Thanks you so much sweet!! You will also get it soon dear :hug:



sweet83 said:


> Hey deepthi
> congratulations to you mate. ..I can easily understand what you feel exactly now wish you all the best for your married life ahead..have fun and exciting life with your spouse. .
> Regards
> sweet83


----------



## Justdeeps

Thank you so much   You guys are gonna get it soon too!! I am waiting for all your visa grant news 


MVK87 said:


> Congtatulations justdeeps !!!
> wish you a very happy life with your partner .


----------



## Justdeeps

*Thank you guys!!*

Thank you all for your support and kind words all through out this looooooong journey   Special thanks to Becky...who I know is the source of inspiration & hope for most people in this forum :hug: :hug: I will be here waiting for everyone else's grant news now !ray: ray: Atleast till all july Aug applicants get it  arty:

They have asked me to enter Australia by June 21st, 2014. Becky, is it always such a short window of 3-4 months to enter the country for Partner Visa? Any idea? Just wanted to know.

Anyways, planning to travel to Aus in June 1 st week. Not sure if I have told you guys, my husband is also currently residing in India with me. So looks like we both gonna go back together


----------



## whatdoumean

Guys - Can you please post the link to the spreadsheet tracker for partner visas? 

Thanks much!


----------



## HH8570

Hey Deepthi
Heartily Congratulate you..... So much happy for you. Finally you won the battle.Wish you a wonderful future with your partner. God bless you.Stay happy.
Regards 
HH8580


----------



## sweet83

MVK87 said:


> Hey sweet83,
> How are you dear? Finally this forum is getting green signal for many applicants. Hopefully, everything will be positive and fruitful for all of us.I hope you and your baby are fine.
> Good luck!
> regards,
> MVK87


Hey mvk87
I am doing good  and I hope you also doing good by the grace of god..yes its true green signal on for july and August applicants. .next month is mine lol..you don't worry about ones the file is in final assessment Que usally result is fruitfull very very rare chance that they make applicants fuzz..one thing I noticed about AHC working patern they do there job as per set patern like date of logment...but once they suspect on anything they put file on back and enquire more and more and the result getting visa grant late ...straight clean file getting there approval on time which they mention. ..my suggestion to all my forum members pls note as per my teleconferencing be confident while your interview and be logical on your suspected area ..never try to hide anything from them I mean lie ...AHC people nice if you say anything to them but remember be logically. ..
good luck to you  I wish we all blessed soon by grant
regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

MVK87 said:


> Hey becky,
> It seems that july and august applicants are getting visa. and especially, people with no special case can finally get their grant in few weeks.Justdeeps visa grant have brighten my hopes again.
> 
> Be positive and in no time you will get your visa.
> Good luck dear!
> Regards,
> MVK87



Hey MVK87,

How are you? Yeah, great news Deepthi got her visa so early. It no doubt was a big surprise. 
Thanks for your kind words and positive encouragement.
Good Luck to you and hope you get your visa soon as well.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Thanks a lot Becky  This sure was a surprise for me!! At first I really thought it was some spam mail...then i saw it from my visa agent's office...was checking and reading the mail again and again to confirm that i really got the grant  Actually I thought I will get only by April end and was mentally prepared for it...so this can out of the blue!!
> 
> Now its officially true that AHC has no logic of processing cases, because I know lot of you, some who have lodged applications before me are waiting for the visa. Whatever it is, looks like they have started granting vises for Aug applicants..that means even the rest of july applicants should get the visa soon...yes Becky, you, sweet, MVK87, HH8570 and all others should get it soon guys!!! :hug::hug::hug:



Hahaha AHC loves confusing applicants, leaving them in a limbo.
I'm so happy for you. You are very lucky your husband was with you during this difficult process.

Hope you have a wonderful life with your husband and can return home with him.
Have a safe and fun journey. Good Luck to you for your future. 
Take Care.

Best Wishes,
Becky




Justdeeps said:


> They have asked me to enter Australia by June 21st, 2014. Becky, is it always such a short window of 3-4 months to enter the country for Partner Visa? Any idea? Just wanted to know.


The last date of initial entry that validates your partner visa is usually the same as the expiry date of either your PCC or medicals, whichever expires first. 

I'm guessing from your application details in the SS, you had PCC submitted with your application when you lodged your visa. You should have a look at when you applied for your PCC, that might help you know when your PCC expires.

Hope this helps. Happy Packing!!! :cheer2::cheer2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Link to the Spreasheet*



whatdoumean said:


> Guys - Can you please post the link to the spreadsheet tracker for partner visas?
> 
> Thanks much!



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


----------



## chaos7585

Hi Becky, 

See below the details of the visit visas:

1) Applied on the 1st of Aug 2013 and was granted on the 7th of August 2013. 

2) Applied on the 4th of Dec 2013 and was granted on the 13th of Dec 2013. 

Let me know if you need any additional info. 

Cheers.


----------



## biroh

Dear Admin,
Can you please update my details on the worksheet? For some reasons, the database is still showing the days of application as 95. It's been more than that but it is not automatically updating.


----------



## ozvisahelp

Dear All,

First of all - best wishes to everybody who are awaiting the decision and congratulations to all who have finally got partner visa.

I have been following this thread since quite long time. I really appreciate the efforts which have been put in to maintain the SS. SS really gives us the information on what we need to do and how.

Just like everyone else here, I came to this forum for more information about partner visa. I am the sponsor and we yet have to make partner visa application for my wife. However, we are facing a special condition in our case i.e. I am still in India since last 4 years (got my visa stamped by making entry into Australia for few days) and yet to move to Australia, which I'm planning to do with my partner. This means according to partner migration booklet _usually resident_ condition is not met. However, we do have genuine plans to settle in Australia, since my all of the siblings are in Australia and finally we want to be together.

So for partner visa we are planning to -
1. Make offshore visa application soon
2. Apply Visitor visa for my wife
3. Both travel to Australia
4. my wife would come back to India either on CO's notification or visitor visa expiry - which ever comes first 

Has anybody faced similar situation ? Hence could please suggest what would be the appropriate steps before making a partner visa application in AHC ?

Thanks in advance 

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*hi*



biroh said:


> Dear Admin,
> Can you please update my details on the worksheet? For some reasons, the database is still showing the days of application as 95. It's been more than that but it is not automatically updating.


Hi biroh,

It's updated, please check it once.
Please let me know if anything else is there.

Thanks
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

chaos7585 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> See below the details of the visit visas:
> 
> 1) Applied on the 1st of Aug 2013 and was granted on the 7th of August 2013.
> 
> 2) Applied on the 4th of Dec 2013 and was granted on the 13th of Dec 2013.
> 
> Let me know if you need any additional info.
> 
> Cheers.



Hey chaos7585,

Thanks for your reply. I will add the date of the 2nd visitor visa that you applied for because there is space for only one 

Thanks again. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## chaos7585

Becky26 said:


> Hey chaos7585,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I will add the date of the 2nd visitor visa that you applied for because there is space for only one
> 
> Thanks again. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky, 

Do you believe that there is a chance of a delay in grant if the applicant is in Australia?

I think this has been asked a few times before but have heard conflicting answers about this. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Becky26

chaos7585 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Do you believe that there is a chance of a delay in grant if the applicant is in Australia?
> 
> I think this has been asked a few times before but have heard conflicting answers about this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It all depends on timing. The best time to travel to Australia is straight after the application. As it takes 4 months approximately to get a CO so that is the safest time. 
Once the CO is allocated, things don't usually take very long from then on. The CO forwards the file to the SCO and after approximately 70 days since DOQ, applicants get their visa approval letter.
In simple cases it might not even take that long. Thread member "Justdeeps" got her visa approved in 28 days since DOQ. So it's upto the SCO and how long the queue is.

There has been a recent case where the applicant traveled to Australia after the file was forwarded to final queue. They were hoping that their file was getting processed by the SCO but unfortunately the file was not being looked at because the applicant was in Australia. 
They were hoping that AHC would inform them to get offshore so they could grant the visa but they never received any information from them until the sponsor called them. 
After the applicant was offshore, they received an email that "now" their file was sent to final queue. Because the 309/100 visa application is an "Offshore" application, so the applicant should be aware of the fact that they have to be offshore well before time to avoid any delays.

If it was me, I would not travel to Australia after my file goes in final queue seeing the recent case. The days you are onshore are the days AHC could delay your visa.

But that's just me and my opinion. Please consult with others or a MARA agent if you need more accurate and reliable information.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ozvisahelp said:


> Dear All,
> 
> First of all - best wishes to everybody who are awaiting the decision and congratulations to all who have finally got partner visa.
> 
> I have been following this thread since quite long time. I really appreciate the efforts which have been put in to maintain the SS. SS really gives us the information on what we need to do and how.
> 
> Just like everyone else here, I came to this forum for more information about partner visa. I am the sponsor and we yet have to make partner visa application for my wife. However, we are facing a special condition in our case i.e. I am still in India since last 4 years (got my visa stamped by making entry into Australia for few days) and yet to move to Australia, which I'm planning to do with my partner. This means according to partner migration booklet _usually resident_ condition is not met. However, we do have genuine plans to settle in Australia, since my all of the siblings are in Australia and finally we want to be together.
> 
> So for partner visa we are planning to -
> 1. Make offshore visa application soon
> 2. Apply Visitor visa for my wife
> 3. Both travel to Australia
> 4. my wife would come back to India either on CO's notification or visitor visa expiry - which ever comes first
> 
> Has anybody faced similar situation ? Hence could please suggest what would be the appropriate steps before making a partner visa application in AHC ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards,
> Rahul


Hey Rahul,

I haven't come across such case before but I'll try to help you with what I know. As I say this to everyone, I'm not a Migration Agent. I just share the information from my research and my personal experiences, so if you need more accurate and reliable information please consult a MARA agent.

Just to make sure that I have the right information, you are currently on a Permanent Resident Visa (which lasts for 5 years) and have been living in India for the past 4 years?

If the above statement is true, unfortunately you might have some trouble convincing the immigration department that you are a permanent resident of Australia. 
Immigration doesn't like people collecting visa that they are not going to use specially when they have small quotas for them each year and that the permanent visa could have gone to people who would move to and work in Australia. 
If you have started plans to move, booked flights, arranged shipping, have a job in Australia they might be more agreeable. If you have none of these they will question if you have whether you ever had an intention of living there considering you have had your visa for so long and have yet to go and live there i.e. permanently. 
Permanent Resident must be residing in Australia for a minimum of 2 years out of the 5 year time period to be eligible to sponsor the spouse.
They put this law in to stop people using loopholes to get spouses into Australia who would not otherwise qualify for PR by using waivers that are only applicable to family visas. 
That being said, PR who are not resident may successfully be able to sponsor their spouse although I do not know the circumstances of their case. 

I'd strongly suggest you go consult a MARA agent; that's your best bet from my opinion. I'm not sure if you have done much research, but before you do anything or go anywhere, make sure you read the Partner Migration Booklet on the Department of Immigration and Border Patrol website. Below is the link to the Partner (309/100) Visa page and following it is the link to Partner Migration Booklet:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/309-100.aspx
https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Manpreetsingh

Hello everyone,

My wife got her visa on 19/03/2014. I would like to thank every one in this forum and specially becky for giving her unconditional support.

" After fire comes the rain, After pleasure there's pain, If you roll through this moment, you'll be ballin again"

Don't give up people. Pray for a better day. Finally me and my wife will be together.

Thanking all of you. Best of luck


----------



## sweet83

Manpreetsingh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wife got her visa on 19/03/2014. I would like to thank every one in this forum and specially becky for giving her unconditional support.
> 
> " After fire comes the rain, After pleasure there's pain, If you roll through this moment, you'll be ballin again"
> 
> Don't give up people. Pray for a better day. Finally me and my wife will be together.
> 
> Thanking all of you. Best of luck


Hry Manpreetsingh
Congratulations on your visa grant
May god bless you and your spouse with all of happiness and prosperity
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Manpreetsingh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wife got her visa on 19/03/2014. I would like to thank every one in this forum and specially becky for giving her unconditional support.
> 
> " After fire comes the rain, After pleasure there's pain, If you roll through this moment, you'll be ballin again"
> 
> Don't give up people. Pray for a better day. Finally me and my wife will be together.
> 
> Thanking all of you. Best of luck


Congrats Manpreetsingh,

Have a beautiful and blessed life ahead with u r partner

Good luck
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations*



Manpreetsingh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wife got her visa on 19/03/2014. I would like to thank every one in this forum and specially becky for giving her unconditional support.
> 
> " After fire comes the rain, After pleasure there's pain, If you roll through this moment, you'll be ballin again"
> 
> Don't give up people. Pray for a better day. Finally me and my wife will be together.
> 
> Thanking all of you. Best of luck


Many Many Congratulations Manpreetsingh!!!!
lane:lane:lane:lane: :dance::dance::dance::dance: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Hope you have a wonderful life with your wife. Safe travels to her. Hope she has a fun flight.
Take Care. God Bless You!!

Thanks for your kind words. And thanks for updating us 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Manpreetsingh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wife got her visa on 19/03/2014. I would like to thank every one in this forum and specially becky for giving her unconditional support.
> 
> " After fire comes the rain, After pleasure there's pain, If you roll through this moment, you'll be ballin again"
> 
> Don't give up people. Pray for a better day. Finally me and my wife will be together.
> 
> Thanking all of you. Best of luck



Hey Manpreetsingh,

Just wanted to check if you filed for a special consideration cause I remember you telling me that your wife was pregnant. I need the information so I can update SS.
Look forward to your reply, thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*March Week 4- Updated Prediction List*

Dear thread members,

4th Week of March, 2014; can't believe March is almost over. This year is flying quick. Hope everyone had a nice weekend.
3 grants this week, 2 of which were special consideration of pregnancy if I'm not wrong. So far there have been 6 grants in total for the month of March, hoping AHC will pick up it's pace of granting visas. In 2014 the number of grants has been decreasing since January :confused2::confused2:

Below is the updated Predication List:-

SS User-----------------Days in Queue-----------Total Days since DOL
Jap-------------------------------103--------------------------244 (Visa can be granted at any time)
KP--------------------------------80--------------------------245
Manpreetsingh-------------------57---------------------------231lane:
HH8570---------------------------33--------------------------228
candy5-----------------------------33------------------------209
Justdeeps-------------------------28-------------------------226lane:
Detonator1961--------------------30------------------------234
Chaos7587------------------------30------------------------230
TVSReddy--------------------------26-----------------------208
Bittu--------------------------------25------------------------207
HappyDiwali-----------------------23--------------------------234
sp8789-----------------------------19------------------------270
muhu_jaggi-------------------------19-------------------------200
Akrishi12----------------------------19-------------------------187
sweet83---------------------------18-------------------------195
MVK87----------------------------17---------------------------226
Tuty_richard---------------------09----------------------------207
Dan85----------------------------05-------------------------292
Roshana----------------------Unknown------------------------314

2 off 16 to go!!
Good Luck to all waiting. Have a great week ahead.
:nod::nod::nod::nod:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Kindly Update*

Dear following SS users,

I hope you all are doing well. I would like to request you to update us with your partner visa application processing status. We haven't heard anything from you regarding Case Officer allocation and/or Senior Case Allocation and/or Visa Grant.

I will be updating the SS very soon and I would highly appreciate your response to this post. Following are the names of the SS users:-

KP- 80 days since DOQ, no update on Visa Grant
samhaq85- Been over 31 weeks since DOL, no update on Case Officer Allocation
Akshay.shah- Been over 28 weeks since DOL, no update on Case Officer Allocation

Please update your processing status. I look forward to your reply. Thank you all for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## madhura

Hi all,

I am new member! Filed my application on 27/01/2014 without PCC or medical clearance certificates using immiaccount. Haven't heard from the AHC yet and no case officer allotted. I am getting married in April and my partner leaves back to Australia on 03/05/2014. 

a) Is it a good idea to apply for a visitor visa to join my partner when he leaves? When is the ideal time to apply? Will the application of partner visa add any value for the grant of visitor visa? 
b) For the partner visa, is it a good idea to apply for medical clearance before the case officer is alloted? If yes, When is the ideal time to apply ?


----------



## sweet83

madhura said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new member! Filed my application on 27/01/2014 without PCC or medical clearance certificates using immiaccount. Haven't heard from the AHC yet and no case officer allotted. I am getting married in April and my partner leaves back to Australia on 03/05/2014.
> 
> a) Is it a good idea to apply for a visitor visa to join my partner when he leaves? When is the ideal time to apply? Will the application of partner visa add any value for the grant of visitor visa?
> b) For the partner visa, is it a good idea to apply for medical clearance before the case officer is alloted? If yes, When is the ideal time to apply ?


Hi madhura
welcome to the forum..strange you didn't have knowledge yet by AHC where you apply from??pcc you can submit later but medical you only do when AHC ask about bcos they provide you medical details which requires on your file they give you full test details and hap id which you have to give registered medical center then after that clinic take your test and send your reports directly to AHC ..u can't do it by your own...
about your co allocation they allocate on your file near 25 to 26 week pls cheak at Ahc website..
ideal time to put visitors visa is before allocation of co ..
regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



madhura said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new member! Filed my application on 27/01/2014 without PCC or medical clearance certificates using immiaccount. Haven't heard from the AHC yet and no case officer allotted. I am getting married in April and my partner leaves back to Australia on 03/05/2014.
> 
> a) Is it a good idea to apply for a visitor visa to join my partner when he leaves? When is the ideal time to apply? Will the application of partner visa add any value for the grant of visitor visa?
> b) For the partner visa, is it a good idea to apply for medical clearance before the case officer is alloted? If yes, When is the ideal time to apply ?



Hey madhura,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your application details to the SS. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES*​Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*Please Note:-​*I'm not a Migration Agent. Any advice that I post on this thread is from my research on the relevant topic and/or from my own experience. The prediction list are made based on the information from the SS. So please don't make any kind of plans on the basis of my advice.
Please consult a MARA agent for more specific and accurate information.


*REGARDING YOUR QUERIES*​a) Is it a good idea to apply for a visitor visa to join my partner when he leaves? When is the ideal time to apply? Will the application of partner visa add any value for the grant of visitor visa? 
Ans- Many partner visa applicants apply for visitor visas to stay with their partners during this waiting period. There shouldn't be any issues in you getting it. From what I understand, the best time to travel to Australia is during the initial months of application. It takes between 25-26 weeks to get a CO allocated. Once a CO is allocated, things don't take long to happen.
If the CO is satisfied with your file, he/she will forward your file to final queue. It can happen in a day, a week, a month or in some unfortunate cases even much longer.
Once the file is in final queue, it approximately 60-70 days to get the visa approved.
So if it was me I would apply for the visitor visa now rather than later.
Be very careful if you are planning to travel after CO allocation or after your file goes to final decision. That's the most critical time period when you should be offshore. That's when delays can happen.

b) For the partner visa, is it a good idea to apply for medical clearance before the case officer is allocated? If yes, When is the ideal time to apply ?
Ans- AHC will contact you to get the medicals done. They will email you your HAP ID which you will use to book an appointment with the Panel Doctor.
It's very difficult to advice a time period that AHC follows to send out the HAP ID. For some applicants it's been 5-10 working days and for some it's taken much longer.
You can view the pattern in the SS below:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
You'll be able to see that there are some applicants still waiting to get the medicals done.
Just wait for a little longer, maybe another week or two and then contact AHC by phone to check why they haven't sent you the HAP ID and that you are waiting to get the medicals done.

Please do ask around and consult a MARA agent if you are after more accurate and reliable information.
Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## madhura

Thank you very much for your gesture Becky and your response. Thank you sweet83!


----------



## Sushy

Hi All and Becky, I have to submit Police Clearance Certificate along with Spouse Visa Application, but my Passport doesn't mention spouse name. So should I show as unmarried on PPC online form or I have to mention I am married and if I do, they will ask the same on my passport (no spouse name). What should I do? Which way to follow, should I reissue a Passport of just mention single. Will that affect my Spouse Visa Application?? 

Please help and share your ideas ...
Thanks...


----------



## saras712

Sushy said:


> Hi All and Becky, I have to submit Police Clearance Certificate along with Spouse Visa Application, but my Passport doesn't mention spouse name. So should I show as unmarried on PPC online form or I have to mention I am married and if I do, they will ask the same on my passport (no spouse name). What should I do? Which way to follow, should I reissue a Passport of just mention single. Will that affect my Spouse Visa Application??
> 
> Please help and share your ideas ...
> Thanks...


Hi Sushy

Don't need to worry if you have marriage certificate.More than 80% people don't have their spouse name in their passport as they may married after passport had been issued.You should mention you are married they will not ask you for spouse's name in passport.If They ask for proof give them a marriage certificate.


----------



## Justdeeps

Hey HH858...thanks a lot dear  Good luck to you...hoping to hear the good new soon!! 


HH8570 said:


> Hey Deepthi
> Heartily Congratulate you..... So much happy for you. Finally you won the battle.Wish you a wonderful future with your partner. God bless you.Stay happy.
> Regards
> HH8580


----------



## Justdeeps

Thanks again dear  Good luck to all..waiting for all your good news..


Becky26 said:


> Hahaha AHC loves confusing applicants, leaving them in a limbo.
> I'm so happy for you. You are very lucky your husband was with you during this difficult process.
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful life with your husband and can return home with him.
> Have a safe and fun journey. Good Luck to you for your future.
> Take Care.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last date of initial entry that validates your partner visa is usually the same as the expiry date of either your PCC or medicals, whichever expires first.
> 
> I'm guessing from your application details in the SS, you had PCC submitted with your application when you lodged your visa. You should have a look at when you applied for your PCC, that might help you know when your PCC expires.
> 
> Hope this helps. Happy Packing!!! :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> Hi All and Becky, I have to submit Police Clearance Certificate along with Spouse Visa Application, but my Passport doesn't mention spouse name. So should I show as unmarried on PPC online form or I have to mention I am married and if I do, they will ask the same on my passport (no spouse name). What should I do? Which way to follow, should I reissue a Passport of just mention single. Will that affect my Spouse Visa Application??
> 
> Please help and share your ideas ...
> Thanks...


Hey Sushy,

I hope sara's reply helped you. I don't have my husband's name on my Passport either. But that didn't cause any issues at all. 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Hey Sara and Becky thanks for the replies. But yes when I was enquiring the AHC office today, they warned me that I should change name without fail because they r recording these details like who is changing name and who is not. Just don't know, I am just thinking of reissuing (Tatkal) because they are saying now or later I will face problem anyway.*



saras712 said:


> Hi Sushy
> 
> Don't need to worry if you have marriage certificate.More than 80% people don't have their spouse name in their passport as they may married after passport had been issued.You should mention you are married they will not ask you for spouse's name in passport.If They ask for proof give them a marriage certificate.





Becky26 said:


> Hey Sushy,
> 
> I hope sara's reply helped you. I don't have my husband's name on my Passport either. But that didn't cause any issues at all.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## HH8570

Hey friends
Feeling blessed today...... Finally wait is over and mine Visa is granted. Still can't believe that path is clear now which was obstruction between my loving hubby and me. Have gone through hard times but thankful to Almighty , my Hubby , all near n dear ones n forum friends for giving me strength. Wishing you all early visa grant especially becky n sweet. All the best guys....
Regards 
HH8570


----------



## candy5

HH8570 said:


> Hey friends
> Feeling blessed today...... Finally wait is over and mine Visa is granted. Still can't believe that path is clear now which was obstruction between my loving hubby and me. Have gone through hard times but thankful to Almighty , my Hubby , all near n dear ones n forum friends for giving me strength. Wishing you all early visa grant especially becky n sweet. All the best guys....
> Regards
> HH8570


Wowww !!!!!! Wonderful news  Wishing you all the happiness :nod:


----------



## HH8570

candy5 said:


> Wowww !!!!!! Wonderful news  Wishing you all the happiness :nod:



Hi Candy5
Thanks dear... .You will also get visa this week. If i am not wrong our files were queued for final decision same day. ..Good luck.
Regards
HH8570


----------



## sweet83

HH8570 said:


> Hey friends
> Feeling blessed today...... Finally wait is over and mine Visa is granted. Still can't believe that path is clear now which was obstruction between my loving hubby and me. Have gone through hard times but thankful to Almighty , my Hubby , all near n dear ones n forum friends for giving me strength. Wishing you all early visa grant especially becky n sweet. All the best guys....
> Regards
> HH8570


Hey hh8570
ohhh my my so happy darling..may god fullfill all your dreams and desires..remember be with me till my grant ..when you planning to depart? Gand which state ? Give me private message..god bless you both
Regards sweet83


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hey Sara and Becky thanks for the replies. But yes when I was enquiring the AHC office today, they warned me that I should change name without fail because they r recording these details like who is changing name and who is not. Just don't know, I am just thinking of reissuing (Tatkal) because they are saying now or later I will face problem anyway.*



Thanks for the update Sushy


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!*



HH8570 said:


> Hey friends
> Feeling blessed today...... Finally wait is over and mine Visa is granted. Still can't believe that path is clear now which was obstruction between my loving hubby and me. Have gone through hard times but thankful to Almighty , my Hubby , all near n dear ones n forum friends for giving me strength. Wishing you all early visa grant especially becky n sweet. All the best guys....
> Regards
> HH8570



Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!! Many many Congratulations to you!!!!
What a great surprise. Hope you have a wonderful life ahead.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Safe travels and hope you have a fun trip
God Bless You! Take Care.

Thank you for your kind wishes 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Hey Everyone!!

Seems like the number of days in final queue before the SCO grants the visa is decreasing which is awesome!!!

SS User-----------------Days in Queue-----------Total Days since DOL
Jap-------------------------------103--------------------------244 (Visa can be granted at any time)
KP--------------------------------80--------------------------245
Manpreetsingh-------------------57---------------------------231lane:
HH8570---------------------------33--------------------------228 lane:
candy5-----------------------------33------------------------209
Justdeeps-------------------------28-------------------------226lane:
Detonator1961--------------------30------------------------234
Chaos7587------------------------30------------------------230
TVSReddy--------------------------26-----------------------208
Bittu--------------------------------25------------------------207
HappyDiwali-----------------------23--------------------------234
sp8789-----------------------------19------------------------270
muhu_jaggi-------------------------19-------------------------200
Akrishi12----------------------------19-------------------------187
sweet83---------------------------18-------------------------195
MVK87----------------------------17---------------------------226
Tuty_richard---------------------09----------------------------207
Dan85----------------------------05-------------------------292
Roshana----------------------Unknown------------------------314

3 off, 15 more to go.
Good Luck everyone!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

sweet83 said:


> Hey hh8570
> ohhh my my so happy darling..may god fullfill all your dreams and desires..remember be with me till my grant ..when you planning to depart? Gand which state ? Give me private message..god bless you both
> Regards sweet83



Hey Sweet83
So nice of you, dear.. Thank a lot.... Definitely i ll be in touch till you and becky get your visa. Pray for both of you. I will send you private message. God bless you and little one..All the best....
Regards 
HH8570


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!! Many many Congratulations to you!!!!
> What a great surprise. Hope you have a wonderful life ahead.
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Safe travels and hope you have a fun trip
> God Bless You! Take Care.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind wishes
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky
Thank you very much for so lovely wishes and motivation you always gave.Pray for your early Visa grant. God bless you as well....

Regards 
HH8570


----------



## Justdeeps

Wow!!!!! Congrats!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Very happy for you  Wish you and your husband all the best for your future. 



HH8570 said:


> Hey friends
> Feeling blessed today...... Finally wait is over and mine Visa is granted. Still can't believe that path is clear now which was obstruction between my loving hubby and me. Have gone through hard times but thankful to Almighty , my Hubby , all near n dear ones n forum friends for giving me strength. Wishing you all early visa grant especially becky n sweet. All the best guys....
> Regards
> HH8570


----------



## Justdeeps

Finally AHC seems to be on a roll!!  All the best guys...am definitely sure that there are more grants coming up this week 



Becky26 said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> 
> Seems like the number of days in final queue before the SCO grants the visa is decreasing which is awesome!!!
> 
> SS User-----------------Days in Queue-----------Total Days since DOL
> Jap-------------------------------103--------------------------244 (Visa can be granted at any time)
> KP--------------------------------80--------------------------245
> Manpreetsingh-------------------57---------------------------231lane:
> HH8570---------------------------33--------------------------228 lane:
> candy5-----------------------------33------------------------209
> Justdeeps-------------------------28-------------------------226lane:
> Detonator1961--------------------30------------------------234
> Chaos7587------------------------30------------------------230
> TVSReddy--------------------------26-----------------------208
> Bittu--------------------------------25------------------------207
> HappyDiwali-----------------------23--------------------------234
> sp8789-----------------------------19------------------------270
> muhu_jaggi-------------------------19-------------------------200
> Akrishi12----------------------------19-------------------------187
> sweet83---------------------------18-------------------------195
> MVK87----------------------------17---------------------------226
> Tuty_richard---------------------09----------------------------207
> Dan85----------------------------05-------------------------292
> Roshana----------------------Unknown------------------------314
> 
> 3 off, 15 more to go.
> Good Luck everyone!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## shifa882

Hi all!

looks like the AHC is finally waking up from it slumber!..
Big Hearty CONGRATULATIONS to HH8570 ! yaaay!! )) wish you all the best from here on! 

also, a request to becky to please do add me in the SS since i have already filled it up 
hoping for the best ASAP! 
fingers crossed!


----------



## MVK87

HH8570 said:


> Hey friends
> Feeling blessed today...... Finally wait is over and mine Visa is granted. Still can't believe that path is clear now which was obstruction between my loving hubby and me. Have gone through hard times but thankful to Almighty , my Hubby , all near n dear ones n forum friends for giving me strength. Wishing you all early visa grant especially becky n sweet. All the best guys....
> Regards
> HH8570


hey HH8570,

Congratulations dear!!!  Have a happy re-union !
cheers
regards,
MVK87


----------



## MVK87

Manpreetsingh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wife got her visa on 19/03/2014. I would like to thank every one in this forum and specially becky for giving her unconditional support.
> 
> " After fire comes the rain, After pleasure there's pain, If you roll through this moment, you'll be ballin again"
> 
> Don't give up people. Pray for a better day. Finally me and my wife will be together.
> 
> 
> Thanking all of you. Best of luck


Congtatulations manpreetsingh ,

Wish you both a happy life together! 
cheers😊
Regards,
MVK87


----------



## MVK87

Justdeeps said:


> Thank you so much   You guys are gonna get it soon too!! I am waiting for all your visa grant news


Hi justdeeps,
Thanks for your motivation and kind words!
It is the greatest news one can get. So, I am waiting for my visa grant.I hope you have started planning your trip and of course shopping with your husband. Enjoy these golden days.
With love and regards,
MVK87


----------



## MVK87

sweet83 said:


> Hey mvk87
> I am doing good  and I hope you also doing good by the grace of god..yes its true green signal on for july and August applicants. .next month is mine lol..you don't worry about ones the file is in final assessment Que usally result is fruitfull very very rare chance that they make applicants fuzz..one thing I noticed about AHC working patern they do there job as per set patern like date of logment...but once they suspect on anything they put file on back and enquire more and more and the resu
> lt getting visa grant late ...straight clean file getting there approval on time which they mention. ..my suggestion to all my forum members pls note as per my teleconferencing be confident while your interview and be logical on your suspected area ..never try to hide anything from them I mean lie ...AHC people nice if you say anything to them but remember be logically. ..
> good luck to you  I wish we all blessed soon by grant
> regards
> sweet83


Hi sweet83, 
How are you dear!
Thanks a lot for your suggestions and motivational words.
This forum is full energy and good news . It seems that very soon we will get more visa grants.I hope you and your baby are doing good. This is exciting. Do some shopping and go out have fun with your loved ones . Because, your visa is on its way.
love and regards,
MVK87


----------



## MVK87

Becky26 said:


> Hey MVK87,
> 
> How are you? Yeah, great news Deepthi got her visa so early. It no doubt was a big surprise.
> Thanks for your kind words and positive encouragement.
> Good Luck to you and hope you get your visa soon as well.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
> 
> Hey becky!
> 
> our sunshine I am Fine.
> Looking at this forum It is full of happiness and joy. people getting their visa grants according to their date of lodgement.
> I hope next grant is yours Cheer up!
> Please call AHC or email them. ask them if they need more documents.This might give you some idea about your application.
> 
> You are very helpful and brave girl.My best wishes are with you.
> Good Luck dear. (call them )
> Love and Regards,
> MVK87


----------



## HH8570

Justdeeps said:


> Wow!!!!! Congrats!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> 
> Very happy for you  Wish you and your husband all the best for your future.




Hey Deepthi
Thanks dear. You words always proved true for me. God bless you....

Regards 
HH8570


----------



## HH8570

MVK87 said:


> hey HH8570,
> 
> Congratulations dear!!!  Have a happy re-union !
> cheers
> regards,
> MVK87


Hey MVK87
Thank you very much ,dear.....
Wish you all the best
Regards 
HH8570


----------



## HH8570

shifa882 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> looks like the AHC is finally waking up from it slumber!..
> Big Hearty CONGRATULATIONS to HH8570 ! yaaay!! )) wish you all the best from here on!
> 
> also, a request to becky to please do add me in the SS since i have already filled it up
> hoping for the best ASAP!
> fingers crossed!


Hey Shifa882
Thanks for lovely wishes..... Hope you get your very soon. Good luck, dear.
Regards
HH8570


----------



## Justdeeps

You are welcome dear. It is the last stage of this long journey..so be awake and ready 

Yea planning my trip in June 2nd week actually. Need to wrap up some things in India before that. I have a job here, so need to wrap up things in that front as well. 

Anyways good luck!! Waiting for your news!! Keep us posted 



MVK87 said:


> Hi justdeeps,
> Thanks for your motivation and kind words!
> It is the greatest news one can get. So, I am waiting for my visa grant.I hope you have started planning your trip and of course shopping with your husband. Enjoy these golden days.
> With love and regards,
> MVK87


----------



## Justdeeps

I am very very glad that they have come true dear.   

Started packing?? When you flying? Enjoy these beautiful moments and stay blessed!!

Regards,
Deepthi



HH8570 said:


> Hey Deepthi
> Thanks dear. You words always proved true for me. God bless you....
> 
> Regards
> HH8570


----------



## HH8570

Justdeeps said:


> I am very very glad that they have come true dear.
> 
> Started packing?? When you flying? Enjoy these beautiful moments and stay blessed!!
> 
> Regards,
> Deepthi


hey deepthi 
Packing is almost done... I ll b flying soon but still not final. I ll let you know all. Once again thank you very much.... God bless.

Regards
HH8570


----------



## Becky26

shifa882 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> looks like the AHC is finally waking up from it slumber!..
> Big Hearty CONGRATULATIONS to HH8570 ! yaaay!! )) wish you all the best from here on!
> 
> also, a request to becky to please do add me in the SS since i have already filled it up
> hoping for the best ASAP!
> fingers crossed!


Hey shifa882,

I added them the date you filled in your details.
You can view them by clicking the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

MVK87 said:


> Hey becky!
> 
> our sunshine I am Fine.
> Looking at this forum It is full of happiness and joy. people getting their visa grants according to their date of lodgement.
> I hope next grant is yours Cheer up!
> Please call AHC or email them. ask them if they need more documents.This might give you some idea about your application.
> 
> You are very helpful and brave girl.My best wishes are with you.
> Good Luck dear. (call them )
> Love and Regards,
> MVK87


Hey MVK87,

Yeah, it's good to see people getting their hopes up and positive encouragement going around. Everyone looking after everyone.
Everytime I have called AHC, they always give me the same reply they give everyone, "standard processing time frame is 12 months". So I have given up on calling AHC. My calls are not going to make my file move any faster. It never has in the past. My CO allocation took 191 days; that's the longest time taken so far as per the SS and for CO allocation I had called AHC over 15 times. 
So my calls are only going to make things worse and take longer to happen. So I'm just sitting back and enjoying the not so fun game.

Hope many more visas get approved in this last week of March. Good Luck to you too. Thanks for your kind words.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## candycrush

applicant from the same date has CO not mine -AHC assign me a CO


----------



## soniyo o soniyo

Hey Becky, Thank you so much for the info!!

The Question i had doubts with was number 47 regarding employment. During my post graduation , i was unemployed , so where do i mention that as there are no separate column for that. Also where do I mention my self practice.

Next is Number 34, question asking regarding national identity documents for the partner. What are these documents?


----------



## Jap

Hi Becky,

Its time to take my name off the list  Visa Granted today  Thank you everyone for your support.

And a very special thanks to you Becky! You are fantastic! I pray you get your visa asap.

Cheers,

Jap






Becky26 said:


> Dear thread members,
> 
> 4th Week of March, 2014; can't believe March is almost over. This year is flying quick. Hope everyone had a nice weekend.
> 3 grants this week, 2 of which were special consideration of pregnancy if I'm not wrong. So far there have been 6 grants in total for the month of March, hoping AHC will pick up it's pace of granting visas. In 2014 the number of grants has been decreasing since January :confused2::confused2:
> 
> Below is the updated Predication List:-
> 
> SS User-----------------Days in Queue-----------Total Days since DOL
> Jap-------------------------------103--------------------------244 (Visa can be granted at any time)
> KP--------------------------------80--------------------------245
> Manpreetsingh-------------------57---------------------------231lane:
> HH8570---------------------------33--------------------------228
> candy5-----------------------------33------------------------209
> Justdeeps-------------------------28-------------------------226lane:
> Detonator1961--------------------30------------------------234
> Chaos7587------------------------30------------------------230
> TVSReddy--------------------------26-----------------------208
> Bittu--------------------------------25------------------------207
> HappyDiwali-----------------------23--------------------------234
> sp8789-----------------------------19------------------------270
> muhu_jaggi-------------------------19-------------------------200
> Akrishi12----------------------------19-------------------------187
> sweet83---------------------------18-------------------------195
> MVK87----------------------------17---------------------------226
> Tuty_richard---------------------09----------------------------207
> Dan85----------------------------05-------------------------292
> Roshana----------------------Unknown------------------------314
> 
> 2 off 16 to go!!
> Good Luck to all waiting. Have a great week ahead.
> :nod::nod::nod::nod:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Jap said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Its time to take my name off the list  Visa Granted today  Thank you everyone for your support.
> 
> And a very special thanks to you Becky! You are fantastic! I pray you get your visa asap.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jap


YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!! MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!! So so happy for you and your wife 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Finally the wait is over. Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. You deserve it.
Thanks for your kind wishes. Wish your wife safe and enjoyable travels.
God Bless You!!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Update*

4 gone, 14 to go!! Good Luck to everyone waiting 

SS User-----------------Days in Queue-----------Total Days since DOL
Jap-------------------------------105--------------------------246 (Visa can be granted at any time) lane:
KP--------------------------------80--------------------------245
Manpreetsingh-------------------57---------------------------231lane:
HH8570---------------------------33--------------------------228 lane:
candy5-----------------------------33------------------------209
Justdeeps-------------------------28-------------------------226lane:
Detonator1961--------------------30------------------------234
Chaos7587------------------------30------------------------230
TVSReddy--------------------------26-----------------------208
Bittu--------------------------------25------------------------207
HappyDiwali-----------------------23--------------------------234
sp8789-----------------------------19------------------------270
muhu_jaggi-------------------------19-------------------------200
Akrishi12----------------------------19-------------------------187
sweet83---------------------------18-------------------------195
MVK87----------------------------17---------------------------226
Tuty_richard---------------------09----------------------------207
Dan85----------------------------05-------------------------292
Roshana----------------------Unknown------------------------314

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

soniyo o soniyo said:


> Hey Becky, Thank you so much for the info!!
> 
> The Question i had doubts with was number 47 regarding employment. During my post graduation , i was unemployed , so where do i mention that as there are no separate column for that. Also where do I mention my self practice.
> 
> Next is Number 34, question asking regarding national identity documents for the partner. What are these documents?



No worries,
I'll get back to you with the answers. Just need to look them up.
Thanks for your patience.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Very Confused!*



soniyo o soniyo said:


> Hey Becky, Thank you so much for the info!!
> 
> The Question i had doubts with was number 47 regarding employment. During my post graduation , i was unemployed , so where do i mention that as there are no separate column for that. Also where do I mention my self practice.
> 
> Next is Number 34, question asking regarding national identity documents for the partner. What are these documents?


Hey, 

I'm not sure which form you are referring to but I had a good read of the Character Assessment Form 80. The question numbers that you have mentioned do not match with the content that you are inquiring about.

Question 34 is asking for anyone else who is included in your Partner Visa application besides you.
But you have mentioned something about partner's national identity documents.

Then,

Question 47 is asking you for any other address where you have resided at in Australia that you have not mentioned in Question 18.
Instead you have mentioned something about employment history in your query.
The Employment History in fact is Question Number 20.

I'm very confused as to which form you are referring to. I understand this could be confusing. There are so many forms required with this application and they each form is minimum 20 pages long.

Below is the Character Assessment Form 80:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf

Please post back with the correct question number and form number for me to be able to help you.
Look forward to your reply. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks!
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*SS Update*

Hey All,

Just an update that I have updated the SS; marked SS User *KP and samhaq85 Inactive*. There was no update post from either of them.

I'm going to wait for SS User Akshay.shah for another couple of weeks as it's been 28 weeks since DOL for him even though the CO allocation time frame has already passed. My CO was allocated in over 27 weeks since DOL. 
So just in case AHC happens to be taking longer.

Good Luck to all! Have a nice evening 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats Jap!! Have a great life ahead 

This week is going good guys..  Waiting for more!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Jap said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Its time to take my name off the list  Visa Granted today  Thank you everyone for your support.
> 
> And a very special thanks to you Becky! You are fantastic! I pray you get your visa asap.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jap


----------



## akshay.shah

Hi all,

First of all Congratulations to all of you who got the visas already.

Becky,
My wife's case officer was appointed on 5th March. She emailed us asking for my wife's police check which we had sent already in February. We provided them the VFS tracking number which helped her trace it. She called my wife yesterday and very nicely explained her the situation and informed her that her file is in final queue now.

Can you please update the SS with the above details.

Thank you Becky and Saras for your ever lasting support.

Will keep the forum informed abt my application.


----------



## loveforever

Becky26 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just an update that I have updated the SS; marked SS User *KP and samhaq85 Inactive*. There was no update post from either of them.
> 
> I'm going to wait for SS User Akshay.shah for another couple of weeks as it's been 28 weeks since DOL for him even though the CO allocation time frame has already passed. My CO was allocated in over 27 weeks since DOL.
> So just in case AHC happens to be taking longer.
> 
> Good Luck to all! Have a nice evening
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hey becky
could you please add me in SS list i have already filled it 
thanks
loveforever


----------



## shifa882

akshay.shah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First of all Congratulations to all of you who got the visas already.
> 
> Becky,
> My wife's case officer was appointed on 5th March. She emailed us asking for my wife's police check which we had sent already in February. We provided them the VFS tracking number which helped her trace it. She called my wife yesterday and very nicely explained her the situation and informed her that her file is in final queue now.
> 
> Can you please update the SS with the above details.
> 
> Thank you Becky and Saras for your ever lasting support.
> 
> Will keep the forum informed abt my application.


Hi Akshay and Everybody!

well after your reading about your update, im kinda getting my hopes high too!..since my CO was allotted on 11th march and asked for additional photographs of us in Australia..which we provided with the very next day, but they havent informed us about receiving the email or not. But i do hope now that i get a call soon too! thanks for this update!
feeling better!


----------



## candy5

Hey Guys !! I just received my visa Grant  and the feeling is something I've never know off , simply wonderful !!!I wish each of you waiting for your visa an early grant .. Keep faith its all worth the wait )


Much Love
Candy


----------



## shifa882

candy5 said:


> Hey Guys !! I just received my visa Grant  and the feeling is something I've never know off , simply wonderful !!!I wish each of you waiting for your visa an early grant .. Keep faith its all worth the wait )
> 
> 
> Much Love
> Candy


hey Candy5 !!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 
this is just keeping up the positivity!!!


----------



## shifa882

Becky26 said:


> Hey shifa882,
> 
> I added them the date you filled in your details.
> You can view them by clicking the following link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hi Becky!
thanks a tonne for that! really helpful stuff! 
hope the best for you and everyone else, 
having my hopes high!
thanks, regards!


----------



## sweet83

candy5 said:


> Hey Guys !! I just received my visa Grant  and the feeling is something I've never know off , simply wonderful !!!I wish each of you waiting for your visa an early grant .. Keep faith its all worth the wait )
> 
> 
> Much Love
> Candy


Hi candy5
congratulations on your visa grant wish you all the best for your married life have a wonderful life ahead in australia with spouse..
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats Candy!!!!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Very very happy for you!! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: Pack your bags!! Good luck n Stay blessed  

This week is going awesome guys!! :clap2::clap2::clap2: Waiting for more!



candy5 said:


> Hey Guys !! I just received my visa Grant  and the feeling is something I've never know off , simply wonderful !!!I wish each of you waiting for your visa an early grant .. Keep faith its all worth the wait )
> 
> 
> Much Love
> Candy


----------



## muhu_jaggi

Congrats Candy5!!!


----------



## candy5

Justdeeps said:


> Congrats Candy!!!!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Very very happy for you!! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: Pack your bags!! Good luck n Stay blessed
> 
> This week is going awesome guys!! :clap2::clap2::clap2: Waiting for more!


Thanks Justdeep ) Wishing you the same , a life time of happiness with your spouse


----------



## candy5

sweet83 said:


> Hi candy5
> congratulations on your visa grant wish you all the best for your married life have a wonderful life ahead in australia with spouse..
> Regards
> sweet83


Thanks Sweets , Im hopeing you get your visa grant soon too ):fingerscrossed:


----------



## Akrishi12

Hey congratulations candy..we all wish u have a wonderful life ahead..and many congratulations to all those who have received their visas..
Stay blessed..

Regards
Akrishi


----------



## Akrishi12

Also I'm requesting Becky to please revise the SS sheet for candy as her DOL is 14 August and date of acknowledgment for medical is 26 August.. so the actual DOL is 14 August..candy would be nice if u could confirmit yourself once..
Else it might create cconfusions for others.. 

Regards
Akrishi


----------



## candy5

Akrishi12 said:


> Hey congratulations candy..we all wish u have a wonderful life ahead..and many congratulations to all those who have received their visas..
> Stay blessed..
> 
> Regards
> Akrishi


Hello Akrishi 

Wishing you the same   Hope your visa approval is around the corner !!!!!! Keep the faith ...


----------



## candy5

Akrishi12 said:


> Also I'm requesting Becky to please revise the SS sheet for candy as her DOL is 14 August and date of acknowledgment for medical is 26 August.. so the actual DOL is 14 August..candy would be nice if u could confirmit yourself once..
> Else it might create cconfusions for others..
> 
> Regards
> Akrishi


Hey , 

yes DOL was 14th August 2013
Acknowledgment recd for medicals was 26th August


----------



## Akrishi12

Thanks candy..I'm desperately waiting for my visa..lol..wish u a happy future and loads of good luck.


----------



## Becky26

akshay.shah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First of all Congratulations to all of you who got the visas already.
> 
> Becky,
> My wife's case officer was appointed on 5th March. She emailed us asking for my wife's police check which we had sent already in February. We provided them the VFS tracking number which helped her trace it. She called my wife yesterday and very nicely explained her the situation and informed her that her file is in final queue now.
> 
> Can you please update the SS with the above details.
> 
> Thank you Becky and Saras for your ever lasting support.
> 
> Will keep the forum informed abt my application.


Hey Akshay.shah,

Congratulations for getting the file in final queue.
Thanks for the update. Your details have you been added to the SS.
You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Good Luck, hoping you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> hey becky
> could you please add me in SS list i have already filled it
> thanks
> loveforever


Hey,

Your application details have already been added (the day you filled out the SS Update Form).
Below is the link for the SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Please find your name in the SS.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!*



candy5 said:


> Hey Guys !! I just received my visa Grant  and the feeling is something I've never know off , simply wonderful !!!I wish each of you waiting for your visa an early grant .. Keep faith its all worth the wait )
> 
> 
> Much Love
> Candy


OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!! AWESOME NEWS!!!! 
TONNES OF CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Another surprise 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :dance::dance::dance::dance: 
Have a wonderful life ahead. Take Care. Have a safe and fun travels
God Bless You!!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

AHC IS ON A ROLL!!!!!!! WOHOOOOOOO!!!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
Looks like number of days in final queue has decreased significantly.

Last year it was 90-120 days, then from November 2013 the days went down to 80-90 days and now it could be 30-50 days.
Praying that AHC keeps up with these statistics :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

*Update*



candy5 said:


> Hey Guys !! I just received my visa Grant  and the feeling is something I've never know off , simply wonderful !!!I wish each of you waiting for your visa an early grant .. Keep faith its all worth the wait )
> 
> 
> Much Love
> Candy




Hey Everyone!!!

5 gone, 13 to go!! This week is going pretty good so far. Keep praying people!!!! God is answering our prayers 
Good Luck to everyone waiting 

SS User-----------------Days in Queue-----------Total Days since DOL
Jap-------------------------------105--------------------------246 (Visa can be granted at anytime) lane:
Manpreetsingh-------------------57---------------------------231lane:
HH8570---------------------------33--------------------------228 lane:
candy5-----------------------------36------------------------224lane:
Justdeeps-------------------------28-------------------------226lane:
Detonator1961--------------------30------------------------234
Chaos7587------------------------30------------------------230
TVSReddy--------------------------26-----------------------208
Bittu--------------------------------25------------------------207
HappyDiwali-----------------------23--------------------------234
sp8789-----------------------------19------------------------270
muhu_jaggi-------------------------19-------------------------200
Akrishi12----------------------------19-------------------------187
sweet83---------------------------18-------------------------195
MVK87----------------------------17---------------------------226
Tuty_richard---------------------09----------------------------207
Dan85----------------------------05-------------------------292
Roshana----------------------Unknown------------------------314

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## candy5

Becky26 said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!! AWESOME NEWS!!!!
> TONNES OF CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Another surprise
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :dance::dance::dance::dance:
> Have a wonderful life ahead. Take Care. Have a safe and fun travels
> God Bless You!!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Thanks Becky , you have been a wonderful inspiration to all !! You deserve the best but most of all i pray you have a fast visa grant :fingerscrossed:


Much love


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey Everyone!!!
> 
> 5 gone, 13 to go!! This week is going pretty good so far. Keep praying people!!!! God is answering our prayers
> Good Luck to everyone waiting
> 
> SS User-----------------Days in Queue-----------Total Days since DOL
> Jap-------------------------------105--------------------------246 (Visa can be granted at anytime) lane:
> Manpreetsingh-------------------57---------------------------231lane:
> HH8570---------------------------33--------------------------228 lane:
> candy5-----------------------------36------------------------224lane:
> Justdeeps-------------------------28-------------------------226lane:
> Detonator1961--------------------30------------------------234
> Chaos7587------------------------30------------------------230
> TVSReddy--------------------------26-----------------------208
> Bittu--------------------------------25------------------------207
> HappyDiwali-----------------------23--------------------------234
> sp8789-----------------------------19------------------------270
> muhu_jaggi-------------------------19-------------------------200
> Akrishi12----------------------------19-------------------------187
> sweet83---------------------------18-------------------------195
> MVK87----------------------------17---------------------------226
> Tuty_richard---------------------09----------------------------207
> Dan85----------------------------05-------------------------292
> Roshana----------------------Unknown------------------------314
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
TVSReddy also got visa grant today, 6 gone 
Surely the number of days for final queue has decreased


----------



## Becky26

*ANOTHER Grant Today!!!!*



Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi Becky,
> TVSReddy also got visa grant today, 6 gone
> Surely the number of days for final queue has decreased


OH MY GOD!!! ANOTHER ONE TODAY. Today is a great day 
Many Many Congratulations to TVSReddy!!!!
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :tea::tea::tea::tea:
Have a wonderful life ahead. God Bless You!!
Wish you safe and fun travels.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Update*

PACK YOUR BAGS AUGUST APPLICANTS!!!!!! Not long to go now  Very lucky you all are getting visa so quick 
6 gone, 12 more to go

SS User-----------------Days in Queue-----------Total Days since DOL
Jap-------------------------------105--------------------------246 (Visa can be granted at anytime) lane:
Manpreetsingh-------------------57---------------------------231lane:
HH8570---------------------------33--------------------------228 lane:
candy5-----------------------------36------------------------224lane:
Justdeeps-------------------------28-------------------------226lane:
Detonator1961--------------------30------------------------234
Chaos7587------------------------30------------------------230
TVSReddy--------------------------29-----------------------210 lane:
Bittu--------------------------------25------------------------207
HappyDiwali-----------------------23--------------------------234
sp8789-----------------------------19------------------------270
muhu_jaggi-------------------------19-------------------------200
Akrishi12----------------------------19-------------------------187
sweet83---------------------------18-------------------------195
MVK87----------------------------17---------------------------226
Tuty_richard---------------------09----------------------------207
Dan85----------------------------05-------------------------292
Roshana----------------------Unknown------------------------314

Good Luck everyone! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Hi Becky,
I have a query regarding Form 888,
As I don't know any Australian citizen or permanent resident, I have taken the declaration from my family friends staying in INDIA, submitted the same. I am not sure about this, Can I submit the supporting witness from Indian citizens? will the CO contact them as well for further Information?
Many Thanks
Sravanthi


----------



## Justdeeps

Wow...great week guys !!:bounce::bounce::bounce:



Becky26 said:


> OH MY GOD!!! ANOTHER ONE TODAY. Today is a great day
> Many Many Congratulations to TVSReddy!!!!
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :tea::tea::tea::tea:
> Have a wonderful life ahead. God Bless You!!
> Wish you safe and fun travels.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi Becky,
> I have a query regarding Form 888,
> As I don't know any Australian citizen or permanent resident, I have taken the declaration from my family friends staying in INDIA, submitted the same. I am not sure about this, Can I submit the supporting witness from Indian citizens? will the CO contact them as well for further Information?
> Many Thanks
> Sravanthi



Hey Sravanthi,

Indian citizens who you are wanting to use as witnesses cannot sign the Form 888 unfortunately. Only Australian citizens and/or PR can do that.
If I'm not wrong you need to supply Form 888 filled by 2 witnessess as AHC takes that as a social evidence that friends and/or family know about your relationship in Australia.

Indian citizens can become a witness to an application like such by signing an affidavit. Affidavit is accepted as that is how one can legally become a witness to anything.

I got one signed from my parents as they cannot fill Form 888. Mine was written on a INR100 Stamp Paper.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Finally 1/3 glass fulll!!:tea:



Becky26 said:


> PACK YOUR BAGS AUGUST APPLICANTS!!!!!! Not long to go now  Very lucky you all are getting visa so quick
> 6 gone, 12 more to go
> 
> SS User-----------------Days in Queue-----------Total Days since DOL
> Jap-------------------------------105--------------------------246 (Visa can be granted at anytime) lane:
> Manpreetsingh-------------------57---------------------------231lane:
> HH8570---------------------------33--------------------------228 lane:
> candy5-----------------------------36------------------------224lane:
> Justdeeps-------------------------28-------------------------226lane:
> Detonator1961--------------------30------------------------234
> Chaos7587------------------------30------------------------230
> TVSReddy--------------------------29-----------------------210 lane:
> Bittu--------------------------------25------------------------207
> HappyDiwali-----------------------23--------------------------234
> sp8789-----------------------------19------------------------270
> muhu_jaggi-------------------------19-------------------------200
> Akrishi12----------------------------19-------------------------187
> sweet83---------------------------18-------------------------195
> MVK87----------------------------17---------------------------226
> Tuty_richard---------------------09----------------------------207
> Dan85----------------------------05-------------------------292
> Roshana----------------------Unknown------------------------314
> 
> Good Luck everyone!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Akrishi12

Becky26 said:


> PACK YOUR BAGS AUGUST APPLICANTS!!!!!! Not long to go now  Very lucky you all are getting visa so quick
> 6 gone, 12 more to go
> 
> SS User-----------------Days in Queue-----------Total Days since DOL
> Jap-------------------------------105--------------------------246 (Visa can be granted at anytime) lane:
> Manpreetsingh-------------------57---------------------------231lane:
> HH8570---------------------------33--------------------------228 lane:
> candy5-----------------------------36------------------------224lane:
> Justdeeps-------------------------28-------------------------226lane:
> Detonator1961--------------------30------------------------234
> Chaos7587------------------------30------------------------230
> TVSReddy--------------------------29-----------------------210 lane:
> Bittu--------------------------------25------------------------207
> HappyDiwali-----------------------23--------------------------234
> sp8789-----------------------------19------------------------270
> muhu_jaggi-------------------------19-------------------------200
> Akrishi12----------------------------19-------------------------187
> sweet83---------------------------18-------------------------195
> MVK87----------------------------17---------------------------226
> Tuty_richard---------------------09----------------------------207
> Dan85----------------------------05-------------------------292
> Roshana----------------------Unknown------------------------314
> 
> Good Luck everyone!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Beckyeace:

Another grant..Bittu has been granted visa today. She's a friend and i had a word with her..Update the list again..Really happy for all the people who have got their visas..

Regards
Akrishi:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!*



Akrishi12 said:


> Hey Beckyeace:
> 
> Another grant..Bittu has been granted visa today. She's a friend and i had a word with her..Update the list again..Really happy for all the people who have got their visas..
> 
> Regards
> Akrishi:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::




YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Congratulations to Bittu!!!!!!! My God Today has been the Best Day in months, 3 Grants in 1 Day!!!!!!!
:bounce::bounce::bounce: :clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Have a wonderful Life Bittu! Take Care and God Bless You!!
Wish you safe and fun travels.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*3rd Update Today*

sweet, better get packing, you're next!!!!
7 gone, 11 to go!!! eace:eace:


SS User-----------------Days in Queue-----------Total Days since DOL
Jap-------------------------------105--------------------------246 (Visa can be granted at anytime) lane:
Manpreetsingh-------------------57---------------------------231lane:
HH8570---------------------------33--------------------------228 lane:
candy5-----------------------------36------------------------224lane:
Justdeeps-------------------------28-------------------------226lane:
Detonator1961--------------------30------------------------234
Chaos7587------------------------30------------------------230
TVSReddy--------------------------29-----------------------210 lane:
Bittu--------------------------------28------------------------210lane:
HappyDiwali-----------------------23--------------------------234
sp8789-----------------------------19------------------------270
muhu_jaggi-------------------------19-------------------------200
Akrishi12----------------------------19-------------------------187
sweet83---------------------------18-------------------------195
MVK87----------------------------17---------------------------226
Tuty_richard---------------------09----------------------------207
Dan85----------------------------05-------------------------292
Roshana----------------------Unknown------------------------314

It's been a busy day for me...hahahahaha 
Good Luck everyone! 
Thank you GOD for the shower of Blessing in form of visas ray:ray:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Akrishi12 said:


> Hey Beckyeace:
> 
> Another grant..Bittu has been granted visa today. She's a friend and i had a word with her..Update the list again..Really happy for all the people who have got their visas..
> 
> Regards
> Akrishi:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::



Thanks for updating us Akrishi.


----------



## HH8570

Hey candy5 
Congrats dear.....
so happy for u.....Wishing u a bright future with your partner.
Regards
HH8570


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sravanthi,
> 
> Indian citizens who you are wanting to use as witnesses cannot sign the Form 888 unfortunately. Only Australian citizens and/or PR can do that.
> If I'm not wrong you need to supply Form 888 filled by 2 witnessess as AHC takes that as a social evidence that friends and/or family know about your relationship in Australia.
> 
> Indian citizens can become a witness to an application like such by signing an affidavit. Affidavit is accepted as that is how one can legally become a witness to anything.
> 
> I got one signed from my parents as they cannot fill Form 888. Mine was written on a INR100 Stamp Paper.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
Thanks for the valuable information.. I will work on it.
Have a great day ahead 
Sravanthi


----------



## HH8570

Hey friends
Big congrats to all the forum friends whose visa is granted....Wish u all safe journey and bright future.Till now, first time have seen so many visa grants......Pray for rest of the applicants so that everyone could be with his or her spouse.
Regards
HH8570


----------



## sweet83

Hi to all
ohh my god it's unbelievable too much grants I never seen this in forum earlier..Ahc rocks. .ya becky today I spoke with my husband he is very desperate to meet me..he said now it's my trun to meet him as soon as I blessed with grant ..but for me I am not satisfied when you got your visa at that moment I will be..I pray pls god blessed us toghter with grant at that time I was truly happy and satisfied without you my happiness not completed it is a truth..
anyways congratulations to all who grant today...be happy stay blessed
Regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

Dear friends
I know this sounds like stupid bcos I don't have grant letter now but for future reference if anyone planning to go alone australia pls contact with me bcos I am also planning to go alone to melbourne...whenever I blessed with grant I move quickly
Thank you
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Justdeeps

Wow!!!eace:eace:eace:

I think Detonator1961 would also have got,..and not updated us. 



Becky26 said:


> sweet, better get packing, you're next!!!!
> 7 gone, 11 to go!!! eace:eace:
> 
> 
> SS User-----------------Days in Queue-----------Total Days since DOL
> Jap-------------------------------105--------------------------246 (Visa can be granted at anytime) lane:
> Manpreetsingh-------------------57---------------------------231lane:
> HH8570---------------------------33--------------------------228 lane:
> candy5-----------------------------36------------------------224lane:
> Justdeeps-------------------------28-------------------------226lane:
> Detonator1961--------------------30------------------------234
> Chaos7587------------------------30------------------------230
> TVSReddy--------------------------29-----------------------210 lane:
> Bittu--------------------------------28------------------------210lane:
> HappyDiwali-----------------------23--------------------------234
> sp8789-----------------------------19------------------------270
> muhu_jaggi-------------------------19-------------------------200
> Akrishi12----------------------------19-------------------------187
> sweet83---------------------------18-------------------------195
> MVK87----------------------------17---------------------------226
> Tuty_richard---------------------09----------------------------207
> Dan85----------------------------05-------------------------292
> Roshana----------------------Unknown------------------------314
> 
> It's been a busy day for me...hahahahaha
> Good Luck everyone!
> Thank you GOD for the shower of Blessing in form of visas ray:ray:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!*

Hey All, again!

Another grant today. 4 grants in 1 day!!!
A new member just added their details to the SS. 
eace:eace: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :tea::tea::tea::tea:
DOL- 08/07/2013
DOQ- 31/12/2013
Grant Date- 26/03/2014

Many many congratulations to you. Have a wonderful life ahead.
Safe travels to you. 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hi to all
> ohh my god it's unbelievable too much grants I never seen this in forum earlier..Ahc rocks. .ya becky today I spoke with my husband he is very desperate to meet me..he said now it's my trun to meet him as soon as I blessed with grant ..but for me I am not satisfied when you got your visa at that moment I will be..I pray pls god blessed us toghter with grant at that time I was truly happy and satisfied without you my happiness not completed it is a truth..
> anyways congratulations to all who grant today...be happy stay blessed
> Regards
> sweet83



Thanks so much sweet, really appreciate your kind words and well wishes for me. Please keep praying I'm still trying to wait very patiently and not think about the visa.
Hopes are getting high seeing today's grant rate and the number of days in final queue decreasing by so much.
Good Luck to you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Hi Becky,
One more Query , 
Sorry for disturbing you again and again 
Is it mandatory to submit the joint bank account details ? Coz we didn't open the joint bank account 
Looking forward
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Dear friends
> I know this sounds like stupid bcos I don't have grant letter now but for future reference if anyone planning to go alone australia pls contact with me bcos I am also planning to go alone to melbourne...whenever I blessed with grant I move quickly
> Thank you
> Regards
> sweet83


Don't worry sweet. It is very simple and straight forward. I moved to Australia when I was 18 years old. And that was my first trip alone anywhere. There is nothing to worry about. 

*Remember theses:-*

1. Check in at least 1-2 hours before your flight. Just to be safe. We all know traffic jams in India are so bad. Anything can happen at the worst possible time.
You're better off waiting an extra hour inside the airport than getting stuck in the traffic and missing your flight.
2. Have your passport, visa copy and ticket in an easily accessible place and keep your handbag and cabin luggage close to you.
3. And make sure you pay attention to the announcements at the airport.

Hope these help. Good Luck, hoping you get your visa soon

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi Becky,
> One more Query ,
> Sorry for disturbing you again and again
> Is it mandatory to submit the joint bank account details ? Coz we didn't open the joint bank account
> Looking forward
> Sravanthi


No worries, no reason to apologise 

I don't think it is mandatory to submit joint bank account statements because of the 3 main reasons mentioned below that I can think of:-

1. Couples don't usually live together (as a de-facto) before they get married in India. No dating couple has a joint bank account;
2. If your husband is permanently living in Australia, and you two got married after he moved permanently to Australia, there is no way you two would have a joint bank account in India; and
3. If you have never been to Australia there is no way you can open a joint bank account with your husband in Australia as you need to be physically present in the bank to open an account of any kind, like any other bank in any country.

Having said that, AHC could ask you to show statements where your husband sends you money for you to be able to support yourself or just sends you money for whatever reason/purpose.

*Seniors, please advice on this topic. Thanks a lot! *
Hope these help. Good Luck! Feel free to ask if you have more questions.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> No worries, no reason to apologise
> 
> I don't think it is mandatory to submit joint bank account statements because of the 3 main reasons mentioned below that I can think of:-
> 
> 1. Couples don't usually live together (as a de-facto) before they get married in India. No dating couple has a joint bank account;
> 2. If your husband is permanently living in Australia, and you two got married after he moved permanently to Australia, there is no way you two would have a joint bank account in India; and
> 3. If you have never been to Australia there is no way you can open a joint bank account with your husband in Australia as you need to be physically present in the bank to open an account of any kind, like any other bank in any country.
> 
> Having said that, AHC could ask you to show statements where your husband sends you money for you to be able to support yourself or just sends you money for whatever reason/purpose.
> 
> *Seniors, please advice on this topic. Thanks a lot! *
> Hope these help. Good Luck! Feel free to ask if you have more questions.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
see when I applied I didn't submitted form 888 bcos I never been in australia before so in that case why Australian citizens grantees for me??? My agent told me form 888 is for whom who been in australia before. ..and even my co didn't ask for. ..now regarding joint account or money management they don't ask either for it. ..I don't have any joint account with my husband he send me money thru moneygram so many times but Ahc doesn't shows any interest in this ... I only submitted my educational documents and pcc, two stamp paper behalf of parents that they are agree for our marriage and with us at that time of marriage , marriage certificate and marriage photos, honeymoon trip tickets and snap, fb chat history and call details. .
I hope this help.
god bless us
Regards sweet83


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> see when I applied I didn't submitted form 888 bcos I never been in australia before so in that case why Australian citizens grantees for me??? My agent told me form 888 is for whom who been in australia before. ..and even my co didn't ask for. ..now regarding joint account or money management they don't ask either for it. ..I don't have any joint account with my husband he send me money thru moneygram so many times but Ahc doesn't shows any interest in this ... I only submitted my educational documents and pcc, two stamp paper behalf of parents that they are agree for our marriage and with us at that time of marriage , marriage certificate and marriage photos, honeymoon trip tickets and snap, fb chat history and call details. .
> I hope this help.
> god bless us
> Regards sweet83



I think AHC is well aware of the circumstances people are in when they get married to an Australian PR or a citizen. The two countries are very different from each other. 
That's why things like that can have other options that can be used instead of joint bank account statement, Form 888 and/or money transfers.
My parents signed an affidavit together acknowledging our relationship and that they knew my husband as long as I did.

I had lived with my husband for about 2 years in Australia before, and after we got married we opened a joint bank account. That's why I had to submit Form 888 and joint bank account statements. And because we have joint bank account, my husband doesn't need to send me money I just use my Visa card to take money out in India. 

So yeah, everyone's circumstances are different which can be seen by the different types of evidences people use that suites them.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sp8789

Hi Becky,

Hope you're doing great. I just wanted to let you know that I got my visa grant today! Exactly 9 months from date of lodgement and 22 days from date of queue. Good luck to you and all the others waiting. Don't lose heart and hope you all get it soon.

Cheers!


----------



## sweet83

sp8789 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Hope you're doing great. I just wanted to let you know that I got my visa grant today! Exactly 9 months from date of lodgement and 22 days from date of queue. Good luck to you and all the others waiting. Don't lose heart and hope you all get it soon.
> 
> Cheers!


Hey sp8789
congratulations to you..have a fabulous life ahead with your spouse
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!*



sp8789 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Hope you're doing great. I just wanted to let you know that I got my visa grant today! Exactly 9 months from date of lodgement and 22 days from date of queue. Good luck to you and all the others waiting. Don't lose heart and hope you all get it soon.
> 
> Cheers!


YIPPIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! ANOTHER ONE!!!
5 Grants in 1 Day!!! Record Breaking 
MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS MATE!!!! Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. 
:bounce::bounce::bounce: :dance::dance::dance: :tea::tea::tea: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Thanks so much for updating us. Take Care.
Wish you safe and fun travels. God Bless You!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Update No. 5*

8 gone, 10 more to go!!! 
5 grants in 1 day Looks like AHC is clearing the backlog quickly. Hoping tomorrow will be as awesome as today.


SS User-----------------Days in Queue-----------Total Days since DOL
Jap-------------------------------105--------------------------246 (Visa can be granted at anytime) lane:
Manpreetsingh-------------------57---------------------------231lane:
HH8570---------------------------33--------------------------228 lane:
candy5-----------------------------36------------------------224lane:
Justdeeps-------------------------28-------------------------226lane:
Detonator1961--------------------30------------------------234
Chaos7587------------------------30------------------------230
TVSReddy--------------------------29-----------------------210 lane:
Bittu--------------------------------28------------------------210lane:
HappyDiwali-----------------------23--------------------------234
sp8789-----------------------------22------------------------273lane:
muhu_jaggi-------------------------19-------------------------200
Akrishi12----------------------------19-------------------------187
sweet83---------------------------18-------------------------195
MVK87----------------------------17---------------------------226
Tuty_richard---------------------09----------------------------207
Dan85----------------------------05-------------------------292
Roshana----------------------Unknown------------------------314

Good Luck everyone,
Becky


----------



## candycrush

Becky26 said:


> 8 gone, 10 more to go!!!
> 5 grants in 1 day Looks like AHC is clearing the backlog quickly. Hoping tomorrow will be as awesome as today.
> 
> 
> SS User-----------------Days in Queue-----------Total Days since DOL
> Jap-------------------------------105--------------------------246 (Visa can be granted at anytime) lane:
> Manpreetsingh-------------------57---------------------------231lane:
> HH8570---------------------------33--------------------------228 lane:
> candy5-----------------------------36------------------------224lane:
> Justdeeps-------------------------28-------------------------226lane:
> Detonator1961--------------------30------------------------234
> Chaos7587------------------------30------------------------230
> TVSReddy--------------------------29-----------------------210 lane:
> Bittu--------------------------------28------------------------210lane:
> HappyDiwali-----------------------23--------------------------234
> sp8789-----------------------------22------------------------273lane:
> muhu_jaggi-------------------------19-------------------------200
> Akrishi12----------------------------19-------------------------187
> sweet83---------------------------18-------------------------195
> MVK87----------------------------17---------------------------226
> Tuty_richard---------------------09----------------------------207
> Dan85----------------------------05-------------------------292
> Roshana----------------------Unknown------------------------314
> 
> Good Luck everyone,
> Becky


Hope there will be 5 more today


----------



## Justdeeps

*Congrats and Good luck to all!!*

Yesterday was the best day ever for this forum with 5 grants. Congrats to all those who got grant and good luck to all those who will get theirs soon!!    Hoping for 5 more today!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sweet83

Hi all 
hopefully today we have three more grant happy diwali, chaos& detonator. ..might be they are already blessed with grants..see at this time I am feeling little bit low thinking how can I stay there in australia without my family..everything left in india new way new life so much running in my mind. ..
regards
sweet83


----------



## Akshu

*Hey!*

Hey everyone! :wave:
Congrats to everyone who's got their visas!! :clap2::clap2:
Could you please add my details to the spreadsheet?
I have filled in the form (as Aks).

Hope there are many more grants soon!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> No worries, no reason to apologise
> 
> I don't think it is mandatory to submit joint bank account statements because of the 3 main reasons mentioned below that I can think of:-
> 
> 1. Couples don't usually live together (as a de-facto) before they get married in India. No dating couple has a joint bank account;
> 2. If your husband is permanently living in Australia, and you two got married after he moved permanently to Australia, there is no way you two would have a joint bank account in India; and
> 3. If you have never been to Australia there is no way you can open a joint bank account with your husband in Australia as you need to be physically present in the bank to open an account of any kind, like any other bank in any country.
> 
> Having said that, AHC could ask you to show statements where your husband sends you money for you to be able to support yourself or just sends you money for whatever reason/purpose.
> 
> *Seniors, please advice on this topic. Thanks a lot! *
> Hope these help. Good Luck! Feel free to ask if you have more questions.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
Thanks a lot for the information, I am a bit relieved now 
Have a good day 
Sravanthi


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*Form 888*



sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> see when I applied I didn't submitted form 888 bcos I never been in australia before so in that case why Australian citizens grantees for me??? My agent told me form 888 is for whom who been in australia before. ..and even my co didn't ask for. ..now regarding joint account or money management they don't ask either for it. ..I don't have any joint account with my husband he send me money thru moneygram so many times but Ahc doesn't shows any interest in this ... I only submitted my educational documents and pcc, two stamp paper behalf of parents that they are agree for our marriage and with us at that time of marriage , marriage certificate and marriage photos, honeymoon trip tickets and snap, fb chat history and call details. .
> I hope this help.
> god bless us
> Regards sweet83


Hi sweet83,
Thanks a lot, u made my day 
I am really worried about form 888, It's a huge relief 
Wishing you all the best for your visa grant, by the way I am also moving to Melbourne, but will take time as my DOL is on 13/Nov
Have a great day ahead
Sravanthi


----------



## Akrishi12

Hii everyone..

I just called AHC to see if there is any update on my case. The client service team member I spoke to told me that AHC is trying hard to get rid of their backlogs..and visa can be granted anytime soon. Besides the SCO are taking files on the basis of DOQ. That's what she told me but I'm not sure about this..but anyways I hope today would be another exciting day for us.. 

Regards
Akrishi


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Akshu said:


> Hey everyone! :wave:
> Congrats to everyone who's got their visas!! :clap2::clap2:
> Could you please add my details to the spreadsheet?
> I have filled in the form (as Aks).
> 
> Hope there are many more grants soon!:fingerscrossed:


Hi Aks,

I added them in the date you filled in your details.
You can view them by clicking the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE&usp=sharing#gid=4

Good Luck!

Regards,
Sravanthi


----------



## sp8789

sweet83 said:


> Hi all
> hopefully today we have three more grant happy diwali, chaos& detonator. ..might be they are already blessed with grants..see at this time I am feeling little bit low thinking how can I stay there in australia without my family..everything left in india new way new life so much running in my mind. ..
> regards
> sweet83


Hi sweet83

I feel exactly the same way though I went there on tourist visa and got back less than a month ago. I feel terrible having to leave again soon with all my family and friends here. But it's gonna be a new life so hope it goes great - for me and for you. Good luck and cheers!


----------



## MVK87

Hi Everyone!

Congratulations to all who have received their visa grants.
This is a surprise that AHC is working in a good speed. I am glad all who were motivating each other have now out of this wait game and finally will be with their loving partner.

Cheers 
Regards,
MVK87


----------



## sweet83

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi sweet83,
> Thanks a lot, u made my day
> I am really worried about form 888, It's a huge relief
> Wishing you all the best for your visa grant, by the way I am also moving to Melbourne, but will take time as my DOL is on 13/Nov
> Have a great day ahead
> Sravanthi


Hi sravanthi
no worry  now I hope you stress free now ..Thanks for your wishes. .I pray you also blessed with grant soon
God bless you
regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

Akrishi12 said:


> Hii everyone..
> 
> I just called AHC to see if there is any update on my case. The client service team member I spoke to told me that AHC is trying hard to get rid of their backlogs..and visa can be granted anytime soon. Besides the SCO are taking files on the basis of DOQ. That's what she told me but I'm not sure about this..but anyways I hope today would be another exciting day for us..
> 
> Regards
> Akrishi


Because clearing files as per DOQ is so fair for the people who have been waiting for over 300 days, just saying
Good Luck to all.


----------



## Akrishi12

Becky26 said:


> Because clearing files as per DOQ is so fair for the people who have been waiting for over 300 days, just saying
> Good Luck to all.


Very true Becky..I'm glued to my phone waiting for a response either for my case or for anyone. Since morning I'm looking forward to see a visa grant update on the forum..fingers crossed..lets see how it goes. 

Regards
Akrishi


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



Akshu said:


> Hey everyone! :wave:
> Congrats to everyone who's got their visas!! :clap2::clap2:
> Could you please add my details to the spreadsheet?
> I have filled in the form (as Aks).
> 
> Hope there are many more grants soon!:fingerscrossed:


Hey Akshu,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form. I'll change your name in the SS to your name on the forum. That way it's easier for us to track and know got the visa without causing any confusion. Hope that's alright 

*FORUM RULES*​Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*Please Note:-​*I'm not a Migration Agent. Any advice that I post on this thread is from my research on the relevant topic and/or from my own experience. The prediction list are made based on the information from the SS. So please don't make any kind of plans on the basis of my advice.
Please consult a MARA agent for more specific and accurate information.


Good Luck, hope you get your visa soon. Have a nice day. And please don't forget to update us when you get your visa.
Thanks a lot!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any Update/News??*

Hey Roshana,

How are you? Just wondering how things were going and that if you heard anything from AHC? Please update us. I look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Dry Day :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry: :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :der::der::der::der:


----------



## Justdeeps

Maybe somebody will update by late eve like yest :fingerscrossed:



Becky26 said:


> Dry Day :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry: :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :der::der::der::der:


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Maybe somebody will update by late eve like yest :fingerscrossed:


Hope so!!!  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bittu

*Happyyyyy*

Hi friends....
Got my visa on 26-3-14.....
Thnx for your suport n love....
Thnx 
Bittu


----------



## Akrishi12

Not a good day..


----------



## candycrush

finger and toe crossed for today!


----------



## loveforever

hey everyone
just update on my application
co called for brief interview went really well
and she tried to call my witnesses (australian permanent) but one of was on trip to india so his phone was switched off and another one was on work so could not attend the call.
but confuse now whats gonna happen next would the call again or send my file further
thanks for help


----------



## Akrishi12

Hii everyone

Does anyone have a clue whether the AHC calls the witnesses( people who have given statuary declarations) after the case is queued for final decision or before that? I'm just curious..Basically is there any sort of investigation held after the case is queued for final decision?

Regards
Akrishi


----------



## muhu_jaggi

*May be next week!*

We had a big day on Wednesday,then it all went silent.Hopefully Next week should be good:fingerscrossed:!!!Congrats to all who received grants this week!!!


----------



## Becky26

Akrishi12 said:


> Hii everyone
> 
> Does anyone have a clue whether the AHC calls the witnesses( people who have given statuary declarations) after the case is queued for final decision or before that? I'm just curious..Basically is there any sort of investigation held after the case is queued for final decision?
> 
> Regards
> Akrishi


Hey Akrishi,

CO does the main checking and interviewing, requests additional documents and that sort of stuff. When he/she sends the file for final decision, the SCO can do more investigation and/or ask for more additional documents if they feel like it.

As long as any file is being processed doesn't matter if it's with the CO or in final queue, any kind of investigation can be done. 
Nothing to stress about though. Just like not everyone gets a call from the CO for an interview, not everyone's witnesses get a call from the CO or the SCO.

Good Luck, hope I cleared your query.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Akrishi12

Becky26 said:


> Hey Akrishi,
> 
> CO does the main checking and interviewing, requests additional documents and that sort of stuff. When he/she sends the file for final decision, the SCO can do more investigation and/or ask for more additional documents if they feel like it.
> 
> As long as any file is being processed doesn't matter if it's with the CO or in final queue, any kind of investigation can be done.
> Nothing to stress about though. Just like not everyone gets a call from the CO for an interview, not everyone's witnesses get a call from the CO or the SCO.
> 
> Good Luck, hope I cleared your query.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


thanks becky

yeah i got the point.


----------



## Akrishi12

muhu_jaggi said:


> We had a big day on Wednesday,then it all went silent.Hopefully Next week should be good:fingerscrossed:!!!Congrats to all who received grants this week!!!


That's true.. I wish the same, fingers crossed..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

muhu_jaggi said:


> We had a big day on Wednesday,then it all went silent.Hopefully Next week should be good:fingerscrossed:!!!Congrats to all who received grants this week!!!


You and sweet are next. You should start packing  :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1:
Good Luck. Waiting for some good news today. Hoping AHC will give us a reason to celebrate over the weekend.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> hey everyone
> just update on my application
> co called for brief interview went really well
> and she tried to call my witnesses (australian permanent) but one of was on trip to india so his phone was switched off and another one was on work so could not attend the call.
> but confuse now whats gonna happen next would the call again or send my file further
> thanks for help


Hoping you get your file in final queue soon. 5 out of 10 active SS users who applied in August have got their visas in this month.
Are you still in Australia?
Good Luck. Thanks for the update.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Akrishi12 said:


> thanks becky
> 
> yeah i got the point.


No worries Akrishi 
Happy to help!


----------



## muhu_jaggi

*Hmm*

Probably next week I would suppose. At least they are processing the applications fast.


----------



## loveforever

Becky26 said:


> Hoping you get your file in final queue soon. 5 out of 10 active SS users who applied in August have got their visas in this month.
> Are you still in Australia?
> Good Luck. Thanks for the update.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


thanks back
yes i m still in australia
i will leave once they will ask me to leave
how about you did you get any reply or still waiting
thanks again


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> thanks back
> yes i m still in australia
> i will leave once they will ask me to leave
> how about you did you get any reply or still waiting
> thanks again


Still waiting.

*Just an advice:-* Be careful about when you have to depart Australia. Another applicant faced over 20 days delay because of their travel timing. AHC never asked them to depart Australia. The applicant had to call AHC to check when they need to leave Australia because they never received any kind of notification from them to leave the country.

Waiting for AHC to contact you to let you know you need to get offshore, could cause you delays.

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Hi, I have one important question to ask. Please help

Do I need to submit the originals of Boarding passes, flight tickets, tickets to tourist places, original bills of gifts exchanged or only the photocopies of these bills and tickets because once given, I won't have them back and it's gone for ever? 

Thanks
Sushy*


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi, I have one important question to ask. Please help
> 
> Do I need to submit the originals of Boarding passes, flight tickets, tickets to tourist places, original bills of gifts exchanged or only the photocopies of these bills and tickets because once given, I won't have them back and it's gone for ever?
> 
> Thanks
> Sushy*


Photocopies of evidences are just fine. I used photocopies in my application as well.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Thanks Becky*

*Sometimes it is so confusing regarding the documents. I am doing everything on my own, so trying my best to submit whatever I have.
*




Becky26 said:


> Photocopies of evidences are just fine. I used photocopies in my application as well.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Sometimes it is so confusing regarding the documents. I am doing everything on my own, so trying my best to submit whatever I have.
> *


Hey, No worries!! I completely understand what you're going through. There is so much to remember when preparing the application. It took me a month to do it. One of the most tiresome procedure and the most scariest project you'll ever do in your life.
My husband was in India when I was preparing our visa application and he being a typical man was confusing me more than he was helping..hahahaha But I was so much more relaxed when he was next to me 
Thinking about those time when we were together, I miss him so much!

Feel free to ask if you have more questions  Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Predication List for the Last Day of March and Week 1 of April 2014*

Hey Guys,

Hope everyone is doing well. Last week was pretty eventful and full of surprises. About 6 grants in 1 week, AHC seemed to have been trying to catch up on the lost times. All up 13 grants in the month of March 2014. Hope the last day begins with a bang and brings many more grants. The prediction list has grown shorter significantly which is awesome!! A few new additions 

Below is the updated Prediction List for the last day of March and First Week of April 2014:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Detonator1961------------------38------------------------242
Chaos7587-----------------------38------------------------238
HappyDiwali----------------------31------------------------242
muhu_jaggi----------------------27-------------------------208
Akrishi12------------------------27-------------------------195
sweet83--------------------------26--------------------------203
MVK87----------------------------25--------------------------234
Tuty_richard---------------------17--------------------------215
Dan85----------------------------13---------------------------300
Rudhresh------------------------12---------------------------172
Sandxb-------------------------10--------------------------168
Akshay.shah--------------------07---------------------------206
Akshu--------------------------06----------------------------210
Roshana----------------------Unknown----------------------322

Good Luck to all!!! Hoping the new months kick starts with more grants than the past month:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Guys please keep praying for the rest of us waiting  Have a great week ahead.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## shifa882

Hi all!

Just a small update on Something i gathered from the AHC!..my uncle back in India spoke to the AHC ( after 1 hour on hold : I ) and had a chance to speak to an Aussie representative, who after apologizing a lot for the delays and backlogs , informed my uncle that they are trying to wrap up all August and September cases by this month and by mid-april will start on the October cases, as in start wrapping them up. He did confess on a big shortage on Agents and a lot of backlog. Regarding my case, he did promise to notify me SOMETHING by the end of this week...lets c how this goes!

Keeping hopes high!
All the best!
regards


----------



## Akrishi12

shifa882 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just a small update on Something i gathered from the AHC!..my uncle back in India spoke to the AHC ( after 1 hour on hold : I ) and had a chance to speak to an Aussie representative, who after apologizing a lot for the delays and backlogs , informed my uncle that they are trying to wrap up all August and September cases by this month and by mid-april will start on the October cases, as in start wrapping them up. He did confess on a big shortage on Agents and a lot of backlog. Regarding my case, he did promise to notify me SOMETHING by the end of this week...lets c how this goes!
> 
> Keeping hopes high!
> All the best!
> regards


That's wonderful..all the very best Shifa..hopefully very soon all the remaining applicants shall have their visas..thanks for the information dear.

Regards
Akrishi


----------



## chaos7585

loveforever said:


> thanks back
> yes i m still in australia
> i will leave once they will ask me to leave
> how about you did you get any reply or still waiting
> thanks again


Hey loveforever, 

Saw your query on the forum and just thought I would add to Becky's reply here. My fiancee and I were in the exact same boat. 

We were waiting for the AHC to come back to us and notify us to leave the country as (DOQ was 20/02/2014, and almost decision ready) which never came. We spoke to the AHC last week and they said they were waiting for my fiancee to leave the country before they could make a decision with regards to her visa. So you staying in Australia could just delay the inevitable. 

In most cases the AHC (New Delhi) will not ask you to leave the country even if your application is decision ready. (Thats what we found out the hard way). However you never know  

hope this helps


----------



## biroh

*Regarding Australia Stay*

*Dear all,
Although we got 6 months for her to get visa but our concern is that she has some work commitment back in our home-country hence she wanted to stay there for 1 year. 
I am not sure if she can come to Australia for 1-2 weeks after she gets her visa to activate it and then go back home and come back after few months or so.
Let me know.*


----------



## Becky26

shifa882 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just a small update on Something i gathered from the AHC!..my uncle back in India spoke to the AHC ( after 1 hour on hold : I ) and had a chance to speak to an Aussie representative, who after apologizing a lot for the delays and backlogs , informed my uncle that they are trying to wrap up all August and September cases by this month and by mid-april will start on the October cases, as in start wrapping them up. He did confess on a big shortage on Agents and a lot of backlog. Regarding my case, he did promise to notify me SOMETHING by the end of this week...lets c how this goes!
> 
> Keeping hopes high!
> All the best!
> regards



LOL I (July applicant) should have received my visa long time ago then from what AHC people are saying. 252 days since DOL and still waiting. I'm not complaining, but just wondering :fingerscrossed:
Thanks for keeping us updated.
Good Luck to all waiting 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

biroh said:


> *Dear all,
> Although we got 6 months for her to get visa but our concern is that she has some work commitment back in our home-country hence she wanted to stay there for 1 year.
> I am not sure if she can come to Australia for 1-2 weeks after she gets her visa to activate it and then go back home and come back after few months or so.
> Let me know.*



*From what I know, the visa holder must enter Australia before the expiry of the initial entry date to activate the partner visa. *

Having said that, you and your partner must be living together for the most of the time of her partner visa. I don't know if the couple has to live in Australia after the activation of the partner visa or can stay offshore together as evidence of a marriage live-in relationship for the 2nd stage processing of the Permanent Residence (Partner Visa Subclass 100).

If there is any issue, just call the Immigration after her visa is approved and ask them this same question and maybe they can help you.

*Seniors, Please advice on this topic, Thanks a lot!*

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Hi Biroh,

I think there is no issue with that. Your wife can do her first entry within the specified date and stay for a short period and go back if required. As you have said, its ok if she will join you in few months time post that. Its a multi-entry visa, so it will not be a problem.

See what matter is when your wife's partner visa comes for renewal or up-gradation to a permanent visa after two years, AHC may look at your history to see if your wife has been in Australia with you for the majority of the time in those 2 years. Thats all. You can confirm with AHC as well.

I myself have some work commitments here in India and is trying to sort things out. Hope this helps.

Regards,
Deepthi



biroh said:


> *Dear all,
> Although we got 6 months for her to get visa but our concern is that she has some work commitment back in our home-country hence she wanted to stay there for 1 year.
> I am not sure if she can come to Australia for 1-2 weeks after she gets her visa to activate it and then go back home and come back after few months or so.
> Let me know.*


----------



## Justdeeps

Becky, if AHC says they are clearing files, that mean they will do that for July applicants as well. I really wish you will get the grant soon!!:fingerscrossed: All the best dear 



Becky26 said:


> LOL I (July applicant) should have received my visa long time ago then from what AHC people are saying. 252 days since DOL and still waiting. I'm not complaining, but just wondering :fingerscrossed:
> Thanks for keeping us updated.
> Good Luck to all waiting
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Becky, if AHC says they are clearing files, that mean they will do that for July applicants as well. I really wish you will get the grant soon!!:fingerscrossed: All the best dear


Thanks a lot Deepti!!  I really hope so too. Another special for me and my husband's relationship is at hand and still no visa


----------



## Justdeeps

Don't worry gal...I have a feeling you will get it soon...ray2: ray2: ray2: just think about the countless special days that are yet to come which you will celebrate together with your husband.  



Becky26 said:


> Thanks a lot Deepti!!  I really hope so too. Another special for me and my husband's relationship is at hand and still no visa


----------



## Becky26

Yet another dry day :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:
Comeon AHC!!!!


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing good.

Does anyone know what is the maximum time u get after visa grant to make your first entry into Australia ??

Regards
Parul


----------



## Becky26

Parul Ahuja said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> Does anyone know what is the maximum time u get after visa grant to make your first entry into Australia ??
> 
> Regards
> Parul



As far as my knowledge goes, *the initial entry date is usually the expiry date of either your PCC or medicals whichever expires first*. Both these things have a 12 month validity. So refer back to your PCC and medicals to know when could be your estimated initial entry date.

*Seniors who have received their visas, please comment and correct me if I'm wrong.*
Hope this helps. Good Luck!
Please keep us posted with the progress of your application.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## loveforever

chaos7585 said:


> Hey loveforever,
> 
> Saw your query on the forum and just thought I would add to Becky's reply here. My fiancee and I were in the exact same boat.
> 
> We were waiting for the AHC to come back to us and notify us to leave the country as (DOQ was 20/02/2014, and almost decision ready) which never came. We spoke to the AHC last week and they said they were waiting for my fiancee to leave the country before they could make a decision with regards to her visa. So you staying in Australia could just delay the inevitable.
> 
> In most cases the AHC (New Delhi) will not ask you to leave the country even if your application is decision ready. (Thats what we found out the hard way). However you never know
> 
> hope this helps


thanks for advice 
i will keep on checking with AHC
did you get your visa or still waiting
thanks


----------



## loveforever

Becky26 said:


> Hoping you get your file in final queue soon. 5 out of 10 active SS users who applied in August have got their visas in this month.
> Are you still in Australia?
> Good Luck. Thanks for the update.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hey becky 
how r u
need little information
my wife and both witness missed CO call so what should i do now. is she going to call back or they just call once or should i call my CO?
and how do we know our file is in queue? do they email us or we need to ring them to confirm our status?
thanks


----------



## saras712

loveforever said:


> hey becky
> how r u
> need little information
> my wife and both witness missed CO call so what should i do now. is she going to call back or they just call once or should i call my CO?
> and how do we know our file is in queue? do they email us or we need to ring them to confirm our status?
> thanks


HI

You cant tell it was your case officer till he/she give her name on phone or email.Its no point calling to AHC if you dont know who is your case officer.Just take a chill pill and wait for call from them.Some case officer let applicant know if their file has been forwarded for queue and some have not courtesy to let applicant know.Most of the time they will let applicant know.

Hope this help.


----------



## chaos7585

loveforever said:


> thanks for advice
> i will keep on checking with AHC
> did you get your visa or still waiting
> thanks


Not as yet. Still waiting. I presume it will take a while considering my fiancee left the country only yesterday. 

Please keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## Justdeeps

Hi Parul,

As Becky said, even I read somewhere the thumb rule of the initial entry date being usually the expiry date of either your PCC or medicals whichever expires first. But don't think its true in all cases because I read about cases where the rule doesn't apply. So not very clear about the logic AHC applies to come to a date, but looks like the entry date can be any date from 6 weeks (rare cases) to 4 months from the date of grant (I got 3 months). So its better you plan ahead.

Cheers,
Deepthi



Parul Ahuja said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> Does anyone know what is the maximum time u get after visa grant to make your first entry into Australia ??
> 
> Regards
> Parul


----------



## shifa882

Becky26 said:


> LOL I (July applicant) should have received my visa long time ago then from what AHC people are saying. 252 days since DOL and still waiting. I'm not complaining, but just wondering :fingerscrossed:
> Thanks for keeping us updated.
> Good Luck to all waiting
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


 hey Becky!

I'm sure sure when the AHC said " clearing up all backlogs by this month or april mid" they definitely meant the july cases too! yours is just around the corner!!!! )
fingers crossed! hoping for the best!


----------



## shifa882

loveforever said:


> hey becky
> how r u
> need little information
> my wife and both witness missed CO call so what should i do now. is she going to call back or they just call once or should i call my CO?
> and how do we know our file is in queue? do they email us or we need to ring them to confirm our status?
> thanks


hey Loveforever!

Me and my husband had a similar event a few days back...the day i got an email from my CO regarding some additional documents, my husband missed a call from the AHC ( after we figured it was a delhi number) since he was at work. We tried getting back in the following days, but all we got was endless times being put on hold! .

so the point is, now we just figured out the best way is to sit back, n wait n watch for any notification from them again, but yes..one advice...Stay Inseperable with your phone! 

all the best!


----------



## sweet83

shifa882 said:


> hey Loveforever!
> 
> Me and my husband had a similar event a few days back...the day i got an email from my CO regarding some additional documents, my husband missed a call from the AHC ( after we figured it was a delhi number) since he was at work. We tried getting back in the following days, but all we got was endless times being put on hold! .
> 
> so the point is, now we just figured out the best way is to sit back, n wait n watch for any notification from them again, but yes..one advice...Stay Inseperable with your phone!
> 
> all the best!


Hi shifa
ya it's better to close to the cell all the time when u expecting the call from them ..I was so puzzled at that time bcos so many promotional call starts from delhi city code due to Ahc I picked up all and disappointed when I heard those stupid offers who they offered me lolzz 
best of luck 
regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> hey becky
> how r u
> need little information
> my wife and both witness missed CO call so what should i do now. is she going to call back or they just call once or should i call my CO?
> and how do we know our file is in queue? do they email us or we need to ring them to confirm our status?
> thanks


As saras said, unless the CO leaves a voice-mail for either your wife and/or your witnesses you can't really tell who called and for what.

Some cases get an email that their file is in final queue, others sit at home jumping every time their phone buzzes hoping that it's an email from the CO saying that our file has been put in final decision. And some just ring AHC to know the progress of their file. Then as well, it depends on the operator who you're talking to. If it's a nice person, they will tell you exactly what is happening an approximately how much longer you might have to wait others just get the "12 standard month processing time frame" reply.

So it all depends on your luck! Hope this helps. Long story short, ring AHC.
Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

shifa882 said:


> hey Becky!
> 
> I'm sure sure when the AHC said " clearing up all backlogs by this month or april mid" they definitely meant the july cases too! yours is just around the corner!!!! )
> fingers crossed! hoping for the best!


I'm hoping for that as well. Thanks for the encouraging words. Hope you get your visa soon 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any Update??*

Dear Roshana,

Hope you are well. I was wondering if you have heard anything from AHC regarding your visa applications (partner and visitor visa)?

I have posted numerous messages but haven't received any reply so far. Been over a month since you applied for visitor visa (standard processing time frame is 1 month) and been 323 days since DOL of partner visa application.

Please update us so I can update the SS. Eagerly look forward to your reply. Good Luck and thanks a lot for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## loveforever

saras712 said:


> HI
> 
> You cant tell it was your case officer till he/she give her name on phone or email.Its no point calling to AHC if you dont know who is your case officer.Just take a chill pill and wait for call from them.Some case officer let applicant know if their file has been forwarded for queue and some have not courtesy to let applicant know.Most of the time they will let applicant know.
> 
> Hope this help.


thanks for reply
i know my co name but i just wanna lay back don't wanna annoy them so just let them do whatever the way they r doing


----------



## loveforever

Becky26 said:


> As saras said, unless the CO leaves a voice-mail for either your wife and/or your witnesses you can't really tell who called and for what.
> 
> Some cases get an email that their file is in final queue, others sit at home jumping every time their phone buzzes hoping that it's an email from the CO saying that our file has been put in final decision. And some just ring AHC to know the progress of their file. Then as well, it depends on the operator who you're talking to. If it's a nice person, they will tell you exactly what is happening an approximately how much longer you might have to wait others just get the "12 standard month processing time frame" reply.
> 
> So it all depends on your luck! Hope this helps. Long story short, ring AHC.
> Good Luck.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


yes becky 
i asked my case officer after the interview that whats the next process going to be
she told me i am looking at you file and then it will go to final queue and the decision and it takes usually 8 to 10 months and i just completed just 7 months so she said maximum 3 more months


----------



## Manpreetsingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Manpreetsingh,
> 
> Just wanted to check if you filed for a special consideration cause I remember you telling me that your wife was pregnant. I need the information so I can update SS.
> Look forward to your reply, thanks for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hello Becky,

I tried calling AHC and they advised me to send the update medical reports. I made sure that my message goes through to CO and advised the representative to put what ever I said in the notes. Before I could send any of the documents I got my visa. So I wouldn't consider a special consideration as I didn't end up sending any of the updated documents. I just followed up on our file in detail. I hope you get your grant asap. Thanking all of you again. 

Kind Regards,

Manni


----------



## sweet83

Good morning
let's hope today we get any of our friends visa grant this week is so dull . Wish you all the very best. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Justdeeps

Good luck to you too sweet!!



sweet83 said:


> Good morning
> let's hope today we get any of our friends visa grant this week is so dull . Wish you all the very best.
> Regards
> sweet83


----------



## HH8570

Hey Becky and sweet83
How are you both? Waiting for your visa grant. Daily I check the forum to know about your visa approval. Pray for both of you. Becky ,u should have called AHC....really salute your patience. Its damn difficult to be away from your loving one. Have faith in God , dear. 
Hey sweet , hope you taking extra care of your health and little one. I sent you private message twice but you didn't reply. 
Wish both of you will get Visa this week . All the best.

Regards 
HH8570


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Hi candycrush,

I hope everything is fine with u r end.  Have u heard anything from AHC regarding CO allocation. Coz sandxb already got CO on 20thMarch so I am just wondering, whether the CO allotment is moving forward or stuck at 14th Oct 

Looking forward

Many Thanks
Sravanthi


----------



## candycrush

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi candycrush,
> 
> I hope everything is fine with u r end.  Have u heard anything from AHC regarding CO allocation. Coz sandxb already got CO on 20thMarch so I am just wondering, whether the CO allotment is moving forward or stuck at 14th Oct
> 
> Looking forward
> 
> Many Thanks
> Sravanthi


I haven't heard from AHC. I know that applicant from the same day as mine has CO but I don't. I tried calling AHC from Australia but waiting for 30+ minutes call disconnects itself. Can someone suggest the number and call option who tried calling AHC recently?

many thanks


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> yes becky
> i asked my case officer after the interview that whats the next process going to be
> she told me i am looking at you file and then it will go to final queue and the decision and it takes usually 8 to 10 months and i just completed just 7 months so she said maximum 3 more months


Hey loveforever,

So it'll take another 3 months to get the file in final queue after having to wait for 7 months already?? :doh::doh::doh::doh:
Stay in touch with AHC no matter what they say. They will not tell you that they are waiting for you to get offshore and you know what follows after. I'm sure you don't want further delay after such a long wait.
Good Luck!! Please keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Manpreetsingh said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> I tried calling AHC and they advised me to send the update medical reports. I made sure that my message goes through to CO and advised the representative to put what ever I said in the notes. Before I could send any of the documents I got my visa. So I wouldn't consider a special consideration as I didn't end up sending any of the updated documents. I just followed up on our file in detail. I hope you get your grant asap. Thanking all of you again.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Manni



Thanks for the reply. I didn't add the Special Consideration comment in the SS. You were pretty lucky you got the visa before time without having to do the extra paperwork.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> Hey Becky and sweet83
> How are you both? Waiting for your visa grant. Daily I check the forum to know about your visa approval. Pray for both of you. Becky ,u should have called AHC....really salute your patience. Its damn difficult to be away from your loving one. Have faith in God , dear.
> Hey sweet , hope you taking extra care of your health and little one. I sent you private message twice but you didn't reply.
> Wish both of you will get Visa this week . All the best.
> 
> Regards
> HH8570



Hey HH8570,

I'm well. Thanks for checking up on me 
Please keep praying, I'm sure GOD will hear all of our prayers very soon. 
Tell me about the difficult part:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: April 8th is my husband and my 3 year anniversary of our relationship, when he asked me to go out with him. On the verge of missing yet another special occasion.

Hoping the visa comes soon. April 22nd will be 9 months since DOL. Visa takes longer than pregnancy....LOLound:ound:ound:ound:

Anyways, hope you are well. When and which state you moving to?
Take Care. Thanks a lot for you kind words and prayers. They mean a lot more than I can put in words.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi candycrush,
> 
> I hope everything is fine with u r end.  Have u heard anything from AHC regarding CO allocation. Coz sandxb already got CO on 20thMarch so I am just wondering, whether the CO allotment is moving forward or stuck at 14th Oct
> 
> Looking forward
> 
> Many Thanks
> Sravanthi





candycrush said:


> I haven't heard from AHC. I know that applicant from the same day as mine has CO but I don't. I tried calling AHC from Australia but waiting for 30+ minutes call disconnects itself. Can someone suggest the number and call option who tried calling AHC recently?
> 
> many thanks


Hmmmmm........maybe call AHC again. Stay in touch with them. After CO allocation things don't take long to move forward. *Maybe your files have been allocated a CO and AHC didn't send you an email. I didn't receive any email from them when my file was allocated a CO.*
Instead, they replied to my husband's inquiry email (he wrote after 190 days since DOL) saying that our file has been allocated a CO and that the CO tried calling me but couldn't get through. 

The "couldn't get through to me" part was all rubbish because my phone is pretty much super-glued to me 24/7. I even take it with me to the freaking toilet.....LOL
After they replied to my husband's email, I rang AHC and told them about the email they sent me and that I wanted to speak to my CO. So the operator just put me through to my CO. 

So don't wait for AHC to inform you about everything they do, cause they won't. You have to be on your toes at all times till you get the visa.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Hope you guys get your CO allocated soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## candycrush

Becky26 said:


> Hmmmmm........maybe call AHC again. Stay in touch with them. After CO allocation things don't take long to move forward. *Maybe your files have been allocated a CO and AHC didn't send you an email. I didn't receive any email from them when my file was allocated a CO.*
> Instead, they replied to my husband's inquiry email (he wrote after 190 days since DOL) saying that our file has been allocated a CO and that the CO tried calling me but couldn't get through.
> 
> The "couldn't get through to me" part was all rubbish because my phone is pretty much super-glued to me 24/7. I even take it with me to the freaking toilet.....LOL
> After they replied to my husband's email, I rang AHC and told them about the email they sent me and that I wanted to speak to my CO. So the operator just put me through to my CO.
> 
> So don't wait for AHC to inform you about everything they do, cause they won't. You have to be on your toes at all times till you get the visa.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Hope you guys get your CO allocated soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


if you have called AHC recently would you mind giving me the number and the option, I tried calling twice last with no luck with 30mins hold. many thanks in advance


----------



## Becky26

candycrush said:


> if you have called AHC recently would you mind giving me the number and the option, I tried calling twice last with no luck with 30mins hold. many thanks in advance


Hey candycrush,

The *direct line for AHC New Delhi is 0011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.*

Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. *The wait could be between 30-45 minutes on average so be patient. Be very polite on the phone as the calls maybe recorded.* Once you reach the front of the queue, you'll get through to an operator, you know what to do after that.

*Keep your Passport (for passport number) and Partner Visa Application File Acknowledgement Letter (for the application file number) with you as they need these two pieces of information for your identification.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck. Feel free to ask if you have more questions. And please don't forget to update us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## candycrush

Becky26 said:


> Hey candycrush,
> 
> The *direct line for AHC New Delhi is 0011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.*
> 
> Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. *The wait could be between 30-45 minutes on average so be patient. Be very polite on the phone as the calls maybe recorded.* Once you reach the front of the queue, you'll get through to an operator, you know what to do after that.
> 
> *Keep your Passport (for passport number) and Partner Visa Application File Acknowledgement Letter (for the application file number) with you as they need these two pieces of information for your identification.*
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck. Feel free to ask if you have more questions. And please don't forget to update us.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Rebecca, I am on hold with then hope to get some answers :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

candycrush said:


> Thanks Rebecca, I am on hold with then hope to get some answers :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


No worries  Good Luck! Hope you get the answers you're looking for


----------



## candycrush

Becky26 said:


> No worries  Good Luck! Hope you get the answers you're looking for


No luck - was advised still the status is case office to be allocated.


----------



## Becky26

candycrush said:


> No luck - was advised still the status is case office to be allocated.


So sorry to hear about this. Hoping later this week or next week, you'll get a CO. Did they say how much longer you'll have to wait? as it's already been 170 days since DOL for you. 
As per AHC website, it's taking 25-26 weeks since DOL to get a CO. Plus there are still may October applicants who are waiting for a CO, so don't worry

Don't know if this will make you feel any better, but I got my CO allocated after 191 days since DOL (over 27 weeks).

Hope you won't have to wait as long as me. Good Luck and keep praying. Everything will work out for the best. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## soniyo o soniyo

Hey Becky!!

Any luck with the questions I asked last time, regarding employment details in character assessment form.(Form 80)

Also is the online application faster way for approval of the visa as compared to the one via post. Any info will be helpful.

Thanks!!


----------



## muhu_jaggi

*No luck*

What a dry week!!!no grants yet.two more days to go lets see!!!


----------



## Becky26

soniyo o soniyo said:


> Hey Becky!!
> 
> Any luck with the questions I asked last time, regarding employment details in character assessment form.(Form 80)
> 
> Also is the online application faster way for approval of the visa as compared to the one via post. Any info will be helpful.
> 
> Thanks!!


Please refer to page 2155.


----------



## sweet83

loveforever said:


> yes becky
> i asked my case officer after the interview that whats the next process going to be
> she told me i am looking at you file and then it will go to final queue and the decision and it takes usually 8 to 10 months and i just completed just 7 months so she said maximum 3 more months





Justdeeps said:


> Good luck to you too sweet!!


Hey deepthi
thank you so much dear but see another dry day for fourm...I wish to took your grant and moving to my hubby,s place hahaha. 
Thanks a lot pls keep praying for us.
regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

HH8570 said:


> Hey Becky and sweet83
> How are you both? Waiting for your visa grant. Daily I check the forum to know about your visa approval. Pray for both of you. Becky ,u should have called AHC....really salute your patience. Its damn difficult to be away from your loving one. Have faith in God , dear.
> Hey sweet , hope you taking extra care of your health and little one. I sent you private message twice but you didn't reply.
> Wish both of you will get Visa this week . All the best.
> 
> Regards
> HH8570


Hey hh8570
so so sorry dear for not replying your pm..when you planning to move australia?..no hope for this week let's see might be next week lucky for us..new update from my side today early morning I feel first baby bump inside me so exciting feeling I must say..I wish to be with my dearest hubby as soon as possible. .very soon I give you pm with full of details again very very sorry. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## sandxb

candycrush said:


> if you have called AHC recently would you mind giving me the number and the option, I tried calling twice last with no luck with 30mins hold. many thanks in advance



*Hy candy/Becky

Our DOL was 14th oct ,got CO alloted on 30th march.Asked few questions regarding our relationship and said she may need few additional documents..but with in 10 mitues She called again .. said all documents are fine..file has been forwared to SCO.

I can give you a tip to get thru AHC without holding for 30-40 minutes.. I called AHC from Australia 4 times since DOL & got connected in 30-60 seconds except the first time!!.

Bless

SANDXB*


----------



## candycrush

sandxb said:


> *Hy candy/Becky
> 
> Our DOL was 14th oct ,got CO alloted on 30th march.Asked few questions regarding our relationship and said she may need few additional documents..but with in 10 mitues She called again .. said all documents are fine..file has been forwared to SCO.
> 
> I can give you a tip to get thru AHC without holding for 30-40 minutes.. I called AHC from Australia 4 times since DOL & got connected in 30-60 seconds except the first time!!.
> 
> Bless
> 
> SANDXB*


Thanks, can I have your tip please? It would be lovely. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## candycrush

Becky26 said:


> So sorry to hear about this. Hoping later this week or next week, you'll get a CO. Did they say how much longer you'll have to wait? as it's already been 170 days since DOL for you.
> As per AHC website, it's taking 25-26 weeks since DOL to get a CO. Plus there are still may October applicants who are waiting for a CO, so don't worry
> 
> Don't know if this will make you feel any better, but I got my CO allocated after 191 days since DOL (over 27 weeks).
> 
> Hope you won't have to wait as long as me. Good Luck and keep praying. Everything will work out for the best.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


was told to wait at least this week, I asked the operator that to transfer a call to someone who can give me some sort of figure rather than assuming but no luck.

But its wired that someone from the same date has CO not me even after 12 days. I am assuming that delay occurred as my partner was in Australia till mid March.

Many thanks and your word always help!

Cheers!


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Hey HH8570,
> 
> I'm well. Thanks for checking up on me
> Please keep praying, I'm sure GOD will hear all of our prayers very soon.
> Tell me about the difficult part:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: April 8th is my husband and my 3 year anniversary of our relationship, when he asked me to go out with him. On the verge of missing yet another special occasion.
> 
> Hoping the visa comes soon. April 22nd will be 9 months since DOL. Visa takes longer than pregnancy....LOLound:ound:ound:ound:
> 
> Anyways, hope you are well. When and which state you moving to?
> Take Care. Thanks a lot for you kind words and prayers. They mean a lot more than I can put in words.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


yup becky 
I could understand your situation.Like you,I was also alone on our first wedding anniversary in march...:-( . We all suffered because we applied for visa on wrong time. only july and august applicants suffered because of huge rush of files. I could just say, have patience, dear.God is there.He cannot keep loving ones apart for long time.Wish you to be with your hubby very soon...
Well , I am moving to perth on 13th of this month.I am so excited..Finally..the time is about to come when i will be with my life for ever. Its much more difficult to wait now...
All the best ,dear. God bless you..
Regards 
HH8570


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Hey HH8570,
> 
> I'm well. Thanks for checking up on me
> Please keep praying, I'm sure GOD will hear all of our prayers very soon.
> Tell me about the difficult part:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: April 8th is my husband and my 3 year anniversary of our relationship, when he asked me to go out with him. On the verge of missing yet another special occasion.
> 
> Hoping the visa comes soon. April 22nd will be 9 months since DOL. Visa takes longer than pregnancy....LOLound:ound:ound:ound:
> 
> Anyways, hope you are well. When and which state you moving to?
> Take Care. Thanks a lot for you kind words and prayers. They mean a lot more than I can put in words.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


yup becky 
I could understand your situation.Like you,I was also alone on our first wedding anniversary in march...:-( . We all suffered because we applied for visa on wrong time. only july and august applicants suffered because of huge rush of files. I could just say, have patience, dear.God is there.He cannot keep loving ones apart for long time.Wish you to be with your hubby very soon...
Well , I am moving to perth on 13th of this month.I am so excited..Finally..the time is about to come when i will be with my life for ever. Rather, its much more difficult to wait now...
All the best ,dear. God bless you..
Regards 
HH8570


----------



## chaos7585

Hey Guys, 

My Fiancee got her visa grant yesterday i.e. 2nd of April 2014. 

Just thought I would update you with our timeline here:

DOL - 05/08/2013 (Applied Subclass 300)
CO Assigned - 28/01/2014
Additional Docs Requested - Medicals
Docs provided - 31/01/2014
Telephone Interview - 18/02/2014
DOQ - 21/02/2014
Visa Grant - 2/04/2014.

I would wish all the active members all the very best for the future and hope that ppl waiting for their grants get their grants asap. 

God Bless.


----------



## Justdeeps

Ha ha I know gal!!! Even though I am sooo relieved about the grant and able to plan a lot of stuffs related to it...still I know the grant would have meant more to you    I know its been a dry week...lets hope for some action next week atleast...till then stay calm and happy and take care of yourself and your lil one..we are all here supporting you :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: So anytime you feel frustuated, just blurt it out here  



sweet83 said:


> Hey deepthi
> thank you so much dear but see another dry day for fourm...I wish to took your grant and moving to my hubby,s place hahaha.
> Thanks a lot pls keep praying for us.
> regards
> sweet83


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats to you and your partner!!  Finally a grant this week!! eace:eace:eace:


chaos7585 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My Fiancee got her visa grant yesterday i.e. 2nd of April 2014.
> 
> Just thought I would update you with our timeline here:
> 
> DOL - 05/08/2013 (Applied Subclass 300)
> CO Assigned - 28/01/2014
> Additional Docs Requested - Medicals
> Docs provided - 31/01/2014
> Telephone Interview - 18/02/2014
> DOQ - 21/02/2014
> Visa Grant - 2/04/2014.
> 
> I would wish all the active members all the very best for the future and hope that ppl waiting for their grants get their grants asap.
> 
> God Bless.


----------



## HH8570

sweet83 said:


> Hey hh8570
> so so sorry dear for not replying your pm..when you planning to move australia?..no hope for this week let's see might be next week lucky for us..new update from my side today early morning I feel first baby bump inside me so exciting feeling I must say..I wish to be with my dearest hubby as soon as possible. .very soon I give you pm with full of details again very very sorry.
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey Sweet83
Its fine , dear. I moving to aus on 13th


----------



## HH8570

sweet83 said:


> Hey hh8570
> so so sorry dear for not replying your pm..when you planning to move australia?..no hope for this week let's see might be next week lucky for us..new update from my side today early morning I feel first baby bump inside me so exciting feeling I must say..I wish to be with my dearest hubby as soon as possible. .very soon I give you pm with full of details again very very sorry.
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey Sweet83
Its fine.. no worries.. dear but will wait for your message:-D. I moving to oz on 13th . Congo for first baby bump.....u would be feeling wonderful. ... Your happiness would have been 100 times more if your hubby would have been with you.. yeah, this week seems to be quite.. i think no grant till now but undoubtedly, AHC has speed up the pace. Just takecare of yourself n baby .and enjoy and feel each and every moment of of this period . All the best.... n dont b sorry. stay happy.
Regards
HH8570


----------



## HappyDiwali

chaos7585 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My Fiancee got her visa grant yesterday i.e. 2nd of April 2014.
> 
> Just thought I would update you with our timeline here:
> 
> DOL - 05/08/2013 (Applied Subclass 300)
> CO Assigned - 28/01/2014
> Additional Docs Requested - Medicals
> Docs provided - 31/01/2014
> Telephone Interview - 18/02/2014
> DOQ - 21/02/2014
> Visa Grant - 2/04/2014.
> 
> I would wish all the active members all the very best for the future and hope that ppl waiting for their grants get their grants asap.
> 
> God Bless.


Congrats on your prospective marriage visa.

Our date of lodgement for prospective Marriage Visa (subclass 300) is 01/08/13, just under a week prior to yours, and you have received the visa ahead of us! 

Its a good sign for us and probably for 'Detonator' too that we are also not too far away from the visa grant!

All the best!


----------



## detonator1961

*Damn ahc!*



HappyDiwali said:


> Congrats on your prospective marriage visa.
> 
> Our date of lodgement for prospective Marriage Visa (subclass 300) is 01/08/13, just under a week prior to yours, and you have received the visa ahead of us!
> 
> Its a good sign for us and probably for 'Detonator' too that we are also not too far away from the visa grant!
> 
> All the best!


Hey Happy Diwali,

I am so over all the good signs. There are about 4-5 applicants who applied after us and have got their visas. This is damn unfair.

I had a big argument with my CO about people getting visas who applied after me. He kept on saying you can't compare with other applications coz their case may be different. But I told him that it can be different till DOQ because of additional document requirements which could vary. But after DOQ it should be like a normal queue so how can you give visa to some one whose DOL and DOQ is later than mine. Then he was like I don't know people who got it and you can't compare. This is ****!


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*Congrats!!!*



chaos7585 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My Fiancee got her visa grant yesterday i.e. 2nd of April 2014.
> 
> Just thought I would update you with our timeline here:
> 
> DOL - 05/08/2013 (Applied Subclass 300)
> CO Assigned - 28/01/2014
> Additional Docs Requested - Medicals
> Docs provided - 31/01/2014
> Telephone Interview - 18/02/2014
> DOQ - 21/02/2014
> Visa Grant - 2/04/2014.
> 
> I would wish all the active members all the very best for the future and hope that ppl waiting for their grants get their grants asap.
> 
> God Bless.


Congratulations chaos7585!!!! :clap2:
Thanks for the update...after a week break, you gave us some hope that AHC is working finally LOL.. 

All the very best for your future
God Bless u guys
Sravanthi


----------



## sweet83

chaos7585 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My Fiancee got her visa grant yesterday i.e. 2nd of April 2014.
> 
> Just thought I would update you with our timeline here:
> 
> DOL - 05/08/2013 (Applied Subclass 300)
> CO Assigned - 28/01/2014
> Additional Docs Requested - Medicals
> Docs provided - 31/01/2014
> Telephone Interview - 18/02/2014
> DOQ - 21/02/2014
> Visa Grant - 2/04/2014.
> 
> I would wish all the active members all the very best for the future and hope that ppl waiting for their grants get their grants asap.
> 
> God Bless.


Hi chaos
congratulations to you..have a great life ahead with your spouse
Regards
sweet83


----------



## muhu_jaggi

*Congrats Chaos*

Congrats Chaos.!!!!


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*Thanks!!!*



candycrush said:


> I haven't heard from AHC. I know that applicant from the same day as mine has CO but I don't. I tried calling AHC from Australia but waiting for 30+ minutes call disconnects itself. Can someone suggest the number and call option who tried calling AHC recently?
> 
> many thanks


Thanks for the update candycrush!!!
It looks like AHC is still following 25 weeks timeline...
Hope u will get your CO soon 

Wish u all the best
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

sandxb said:


> *Hy candy/Becky
> 
> Our DOL was 14th oct ,got CO alloted on 30th march.Asked few questions regarding our relationship and said she may need few additional documents..but with in 10 mitues She called again .. said all documents are fine..file has been forwared to SCO.
> 
> I can give you a tip to get thru AHC without holding for 30-40 minutes.. I called AHC from Australia 4 times since DOL & got connected in 30-60 seconds except the first time!!.
> 
> Bless
> 
> SANDXB*




Hey sandxb,

Your tip will be very helpful not just for the two of us but for everyone on this thread. I look forward to your reply. Thank you so much for your help.
Good luck to you!! Hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

candycrush said:


> was told to wait at least this week, I asked the operator that to transfer a call to someone who can give me some sort of figure rather than assuming but no luck.
> 
> But its wired that someone from the same date has CO not me even after 12 days. I am assuming that delay occurred as my partner was in Australia till mid March.
> 
> Many thanks and your word always help!
> 
> Cheers!



Tell me about weird!! The person who applied the same date as me, has already got their visa. And me on the other hand don't even know if my file is in final queue because they wouldn't tell me how much longer I'll have to wait, let alone getting the visa.

So yeah! I know how unfair and weird this process is.
Good luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

HH8570 said:


> yup becky
> I could understand your situation.Like you,I was also alone on our first wedding anniversary in march...:-( . We all suffered because we applied for visa on wrong time. only july and august applicants suffered because of huge rush of files. I could just say, have patience, dear.God is there.He cannot keep loving ones apart for long time.Wish you to be with your hubby very soon...
> Well , I am moving to perth on 13th of this month.I am so excited..Finally..the time is about to come when i will be with my life for ever. Its much more difficult to wait now...
> All the best ,dear. God bless you..
> Regards
> HH8570


Thanks a lot for your constant support and concern for me
I hope you have a safe and in flight. Take are and God bless you! Have a blessed married life.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

chaos7585 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My Fiancee got her visa grant yesterday i.e. 2nd of April 2014.
> 
> Just thought I would update you with our timeline here:
> 
> DOL - 05/08/2013 (Applied Subclass 300)
> CO Assigned - 28/01/2014
> Additional Docs Requested - Medicals
> Docs provided - 31/01/2014
> Telephone Interview - 18/02/2014
> DOQ - 21/02/2014
> Visa Grant - 2/04/2014.
> 
> I would wish all the active members all the very best for the future and hope that ppl waiting for their grants get their grants asap.
> 
> God Bless.




YAAAAAY!!!!! Finally a grant.
Huge congratulations to you and your soon to be spouse 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Have a lovely wedding, and a great time together.
God bless you!! Take care

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## sandxb

Becky26 said:


> Hey sandxb,
> 
> Your tip will be very helpful not just for the two of us but for everyone on this thread. I look forward to your reply. Thank you so much for your help.
> Good luck to you!! Hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




*No probs..Becky...

As you know the AHC lunch break is from 1-2 pm...try calling them from 1.59 onwards...u may hear those recorded messages few times..if u keep trying..u will end up as one of their first callers just after lunch.:yo:

This may sound weird ..but it really worked well for me last 3-4 times..i for thru in 60 secs max...not sure this may work everytime..but atleast someone can try this..or try couple of days same time....Please don't blame me if it doesnt work from now on ..


Bless
SANDXB*


----------



## Akrishi12

sandxb said:


> *No probs..Becky...
> 
> As you know the AHC lunch break is from 1-2 pm...try calling them from 1.59 onwards...u may hear those recorded messages few times..if u keep trying..u will end up as one of their first callers just after lunch.:yo:
> 
> This may sound weird ..but it really worked well for me last 3-4 times..i for thru in 60 secs max...not sure this may work everytime..but atleast someone can try this..or try couple of days same time....Please don't blame me if it doesnt work from now on ..
> 
> 
> Bless
> SANDXB*


Hey Becky

Sandxb is right..I do the same and it works for me as well..call always connects directly..


----------



## Becky26

sandxb said:


> *No probs..Becky...
> 
> As you know the AHC lunch break is from 1-2 pm...try calling them from 1.59 onwards...u may hear those recorded messages few times..if u keep trying..u will end up as one of their first callers just after lunch.:yo:
> 
> This may sound weird ..but it really worked well for me last 3-4 times..i for thru in 60 secs max...not sure this may work everytime..but atleast someone can try this..or try couple of days same time....Please don't blame me if it doesnt work from now on ..
> 
> 
> Bless
> SANDXB*


Hey sandxb,

Thanks so much for your reply. I really appreciate you giving us these tips. 
Don't worry I won't be blaming you if my call doesn't get answered in exactly 60 seconds....:laugh::laugh:
Thanks heaps! Good Luck 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Akrishi12 said:


> Hey Becky
> 
> Sandxb is right..I do the same and it works for me as well..call always connects directly..


Thanks Akrishi!! I'll try the trick next time I call AHC. 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tuty_richard

I heard that PCC & Medical expiry play the initial entry date is that true? I am worried on this case I have got my Indian PPC on May 20th 2013 but my application is placed in queue but when reaches top of the queue PCC would be only 1 or less than a month valid. Will they ask me to get a new PCC. 

Regards,
Richard


----------



## saras712

tuty_richard said:


> I heard that PCC & Medical expiry play the initial entry date is that true? I am worried on this case I have got my Indian PPC on May 20th 2013 but my application is placed in queue but when reaches top of the queue PCC would be only 1 or less than a month valid. Will they ask me to get a new PCC.
> 
> Regards,
> Richard


Yes they can ask for new one if its very close to expire.


----------



## aussieland

Hi All,
I m PR holder planing to move in 3 month time to Aus. My baby is due in Sept'14. 

Can I apply spouse visa 100/309 now & since it is tking arnd 8 months to process, I can add my new born child in the application??

In the mean time I can also tk thm with me to Aus on visitor visa but I was told by another fnd tht getting a child in Aus on Visitor visa could be problematic as there could be vacination/medical required for young child, which could be very expensive as thy dont have medilink/insurance. 
plz suggest


Wat do you suggest?


----------



## Sushy

Hi *Becky* thanks so much for the reply. I need help for these following questions for the concerned forms, though some questions are simple but they are still puzzling when I have to answer them.
First of all I am married and I am living in India and my husband is in Australia.

*FORM 47 SP*
Question No *58*
Question No* 59*

*FORM 80*
Question No *22* (Should I mention my husband’s name - the sponsor)

*FORM 1221*
Question No *3*
Question No *5* (Should I mention my husband’s name - the sponsor)
Question No *8 *(My mother tongue is Bengali, so I should write in Bengali)
Question No *35* (If I say no that would be considered as negative reply)

If he pays the visa amount in Australia, where in Australia he can contact?

Thanks in advance
*Sushy*




Becky26 said:


> Photocopies of evidences are just fine. I used photocopies in my application as well.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> I m PR holder planing to move in 3 month time to Aus. My baby is due in Sept'14.
> 
> Can I apply spouse visa 100/309 now & since it is tking arnd 8 months to process, I can add my new born child in the application??
> 
> In the mean time I can also tk thm with me to Aus on visitor visa but I was told by another fnd tht getting a child in Aus on Visitor visa could be problematic as there could be vacination/medical required for young child, which could be very expensive as thy dont have medilink/insurance.
> plz suggest
> 
> 
> Wat do you suggest?


Hey,

Unfortunately, I don't have a lot of knowledge regarding this topic. 
I think, (not 100% sure) your wife should be able to include the baby on her partner visa aaplication. Saras would be the best person who you should discuss this topic with as he sponsored his wife and kid and he is on a permanent resident visa as well. 
*Saras, please advice on this topic. Thanks a lot! *

From what I could find, below is the link from the DIBP website:-
Child visa (subclass 101)

From what I can understand, if the child of a Permanent Resident is born outside Australia, then they might have to apply for a Child Visa. Again, I am not sure about this. Just telling you what I found. Please do your own research and ask around. 

*I'm not a migration agent. If you need more specific and reliable information, please consult a MARA agent.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck.

P.S.- Please share the application details of the partner visa application so I can add them to our SpreadSheet. Thanks a lot!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> Hi *Becky* thanks so much for the reply. I need help for these following questions for the concerned forms, though some questions are simple but they are still puzzling when I have to answer them.
> First of all I am married and I am living in India and my husband is in Australia.
> 
> *FORM 47 SP*
> Question No *58*
> Question No* 59*
> 
> *FORM 80*
> Question No *22* (Should I mention my husband’s name - the sponsor)
> 
> *FORM 1221*
> Question No *3*
> Question No *5* (Should I mention my husband’s name - the sponsor)
> Question No *8 *(My mother tongue is Bengali, so I should write in Bengali)
> Question No *35* (If I say no that would be considered as negative reply)
> 
> If he pays the visa amount in Australia, where in Australia he can contact?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> *Sushy*


Hey Suhsy,

Below are the answers to the questions you asked me to help:-

*FORM 47SP*
Question 58- You write the date when you and your partner decided you were going to be a in a relationship/couple/engaged/married.

Question 59- And since the date you decided to be in a in a relationship/couple/engaged/married, have you lived separetely. 
If "YES" then why and for "HOW LONG".
Answer- If it was an arranged marriage, you must have been living separately since your husband flew back to Australia.
If "NO" then it's a pretty straight forward no.


*FORM 80*
Question 22- Do you have any personal contacts in Australia? (including business/contacts/sponsor)
Answer- You write the contact details of your sponsor, and/or if you and your partner have friends in Australia, relatives who you and your partner know.


*FORM 1221*
I don't think that this form is required. I think it's for someone you've added in your application (eg your kid) who is 18 years and over.
I didn't submit this form with my application, but I'll help you 
Question 3- Name in your own language or Script (if applicable)
Answer- This option is for China and other North Asian countires where the people have different names in English and in their own language.
So you just write "N/A" meaning Not Applicable and move to the next question.

*The other questions don't match your description*. Below is the Form 1221
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf

Regarding paying fees in Australia, your husband should contact the Immigration Department and they should be able to guide him. My husband was in India with me when I applied for my partner visa, so I'm not too sure about the process when payment is made in Australia.

Hope these help. Let me know about the FORM 1221, so I can help you accordingly.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## muhu_jaggi

Another Dry week!!!


----------



## Sushy

*Thanks Becky. Yes my Form 1221 is bit different than yours. I was told to submit, so I am, don't know why lol... *




Becky26 said:


> Hey Suhsy,
> 
> *FORM 1221*
> I don't think that this form is required. I think it's for someone you've added in your application (eg your kid) who is 18 years and over.
> I didn't submit this form with my application, but I'll help you
> Question 3- Name in your own language or Script (if applicable)
> Answer- This option is for China and other North Asian countires where the people have different names in English and in their own language.
> So you just write "N/A" meaning Not Applicable and move to the next question.
> 
> *The other questions don't match your description*. Below is the Form 1221
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf
> 
> Hope these help. Let me know about the FORM 1221, so I can help you accordingly.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

muhu_jaggi said:


> Another Dry week!!!


:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry: :rant::rant::rant::rant:


----------



## Sushy

*Hi Becky, I think forms I have downloaded online appears to be different all of a sudden which is quite strange because I have downloaded the same from concerned websites. If you pls kindly provide me Form 47SP and Form 80 that would be great as this is really confusing..* Look at the Form 80 I have downloaded online, it's different.

Thanks 


*Oh well, they have changed it March 2014 onwards... sic
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/application-forms/forms_changes.htm*


----------



## Akrishi12

its really frustrating!!!!.. :mad2::mad2::mad2::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

why are they not granting visas.. :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi Becky, I think forms I have downloaded online appears to be different all of a sudden which is quite strange because I have downloaded the same from concerned websites. If you pls kindly provide me Form 47SP and Form 80 that would be great as this is really confusing..* Look at the Form 80 I have downloaded online, it's different.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Sushy,

Just wondering if you are applying online or submitting a paper application?
If you're applying online, maybe some questions or the their sequence might be differnet.

Below are the forms that are needed to be filled out to make a partner visa application:-

*Form 47SP- Application for Migration to Australia by a Partner (Compulsory to Submit)*
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/47sp.pdf

*Form 40SP- Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia (Compulsory to Submit)*
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/40sp.pdf

*Form 80- Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (Compulsory to Submit)*
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf

*Form 888- Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application (Compulsory to Submit)*
https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/888.pdf

*Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information (If Requested by AHC)*
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf

_*Form 956- Advice by a migration agent/exempt person of providing immigration assistance (If Using an Agent to apply for the visa)*_
https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/956.pdf

Hope this helps. Please do mention if I'm missing any other form that are required for the 309/100 visa application. Good Luck! Please do ask if you have more queries 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi Becky, I think forms I have downloaded online appears to be different all of a sudden which is quite strange because I have downloaded the same from concerned websites. If you pls kindly provide me Form 47SP and Form 80 that would be great as this is really confusing..* Look at the Form 80 I have downloaded online, it's different.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> *Oh well, they have changed it March 2014 onwards... sic
> Changes to Forms and Booklets*




Ooohhhh!!!! I didn't think of the change! Thanks for updating me. I'll have a look at the changes now. Forgot how often DIBP makes changes to not only the visa fees but also the application forms. Thanks again 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Thanks Becky, yes they have made changes recently
And this is so annoying  as I have printed and filled them up already... *

Changes to Forms and Booklets


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Thanks Becky, yes they have made changes recently
> And this is so annoying  as I have printed and filled them up already... *
> 
> Changes to Forms and Booklets




Oh Nooo!!!!! That must be such a pain in the butt :rant::rant:
I'm just having a read of the 40SP, 47SP and 1221 forms.
Do you still need help with the questions you mentioned for Form 1221?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*My Husband's forms r different now, oh God, I need to stop him from posting me.. This is so harassing. :rant:What's wrong with Australian Govt??? I don't believe even married couples are required to go through so many problems. They are keeping the couples away from each other? I don't understand their country policies and this form is driving me nuts now.*



Becky26 said:


> Oh Nooo!!!!! That must be such a pain in the butt :rant::rant:
> I'm just having a read of the 40SP, 47SP and 1221 forms.
> Do you still need help with the questions you mentioned for Form 1221?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *My Husband's forms r different now, oh God, I need to stop him from posting me.. This is so harassing. :rant:What's wrong with Australian Govt??? I don't believe even married couples are required to go through so many problems. They are keeping the couples away from each other? I don't understand their country policies and this form is driving me nuts now.*


I completely understand your frustration, but the Australian Government is only excersing caution on their part as to who they let into their country which is totally understandable. 

February 2014, there was a marriage scam that was raided by the Brisbane Police. An Indian couple was arrested because they were scamming Australian girls, promising thehm money (which was never paid to them) to marry Indian men so that they could get to stay in Australia on Partner Visa. 
The Indian couple was charging between $10,000 to $20 000 per applicant to get the Australian girls and Indian men married to get the partner visa. 
Here is link to the Australia's newspaper website, Courier Mail where the incident is explained in detail:-
No Cookies | The Courier-Mail

So I can completely understand why the Immigration Department does what it does.


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> Hi *Becky* thanks so much for the reply. I need help for these following questions for the concerned forms, though some questions are simple but they are still puzzling when I have to answer them.
> First of all I am married and I am living in India and my husband is in Australia.
> 
> *FORM 47 SP*
> Question No *58*
> Question No* 59*
> 
> *FORM 80*
> Question No *22* (Should I mention my husband’s name - the sponsor)
> 
> *FORM 1221*
> Question No *3*
> Question No *5* (Should I mention my husband’s name - the sponsor)
> Question No *8 *(My mother tongue is Bengali, so I should write in Bengali)
> Question No *35* (If I say no that would be considered as negative reply)
> 
> If he pays the visa amount in Australia, where in Australia he can contact?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> *Sushy*


The Form 1221 is still confusing me a lot, to be very honest. 
The questions you are asking me and the information you've provided in your above post, is not matching with the questions that are in the Form. And I have downloaded the new updated forms.

These are the questions that are in the Form 1221 that I have downloaded:-
Question 3- Name in your own language or script (if applicable)
Answer- Just write "N/A" not applicable.

Question 5- Date of birth
You are asking me if you should mention my husband’s name - the sponsor :confused2::confused2:

Question 8- Relationship status
You mentioned something about your mother tongue :confused2::confused2:

Question 35- Part J VISITOR VISA
Do you intend to do a course of study while in Australia?
If I say no that would be considered as negative reply is your query :confused2::confused2:

Don't know why the information you are referring to and the information in Form 1221 is very different. Are you sure you are referring to the correct form?
:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Sushy

*Ohhh that's so bad  ... This brings bad name to the country and because of these types of cases, genuine married couples also suffer  . I understand I have to go through few months wait. I miss my husband so much but it's not in my hands. Well whatever the Australian Govt demands, I have to follow that and will follow. Hope they don't make any other changes. *



Becky26 said:


> I completely understand your frustration, but the Australian Government is only excersing caution on their part as to who they let into their country which is totally understandable.
> 
> February 2014, there was a marriage scam that was raided by the Brisbane Police. An Indian couple was arrested because they were scamming Australian girls, promising thehm money (which was never paid to them) to marry Indian men so that they could get to stay in Australia on Partner Visa.
> The Indian couple was charging between $10,000 to $20 000 per applicant to get the Australian girls and Indian men married to get the partner visa.
> Here is link to the Australia's newspaper website, Courier Mail where the incident is explained in detail:-
> No Cookies | The Courier-Mail
> 
> So I can completely understand why the Immigration Department does what it does.


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Ohhh that's so bad  ... This brings bad name to the country and because of these types of cases, genuine married couples also suffer  . I understand I have to go through few months wait. I miss my husband so much but it's not in my hands. Well whatever the Australian Govt demands, I have to follow that and will follow. Hope they don't make any other changes. *


Yup!!! That's why AHC takes 8-12 months to finalize applications from India. 
Trust me there is no one on this thread who doesn't miss their husband or fiance. We all are like fish out of water and so are our other half. 

We just have wait patiently for this time to pass and we will get our visas hopefully very soon. Good things come to those who wait. And this wait becomes much more tolerable when we don't complain and compare with others. Because we don't know what those other people have gone through to get where they are today.

Keep praying and I'm positive that our prayers will be answered very shortly. At the end of the day, this wait is worth it if we get to spend our lives with our loved ones. 
Hold on to that hope! Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ali wasiq

Hi I am new in this FORUM as Our Visa De fecto Subclass 309/100 was lounged on 01.oct.2012 in Islamabad Pakistan and CO requested for med/PCC and additional documents On 21.Dec.12 and we submitted Med/PCC and other documents on 10. JAN.2013. As They Forwarded Application For External Check (Security Checks) on 28.Jan.2013. And now it has 14 months that the application was forwarded For External Check. And last Month On 17.Feb.2014 Co emailed and request for An Updated PCC and we submitted Updated PCC On 5.Mar.2014. And when we call to CO they says that we are waiting for external checks to complete. Did anyone Knows How Much time It will take more. Thanks..


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List- April 2014 Week 2*

Hey Everyone!!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Only 1 grant last week. Been a very dry week, hoping things will pick up it's pace a little bit. 

Below is the updated Prediction List for 2nd week of April, 2014:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249
Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
HappyDiwali----------------------38------------------------249
muhu_jaggi----------------------34-------------------------215
Akrishi12------------------------34-------------------------202
sweet83--------------------------33--------------------------210
MVK87----------------------------32--------------------------241
Tuty_richard---------------------24--------------------------222
Dan85----------------------------20---------------------------307
Rudhresh------------------------19---------------------------179
Sandxb-------------------------17--------------------------179
Akshay.shah--------------------14---------------------------213
Akshu--------------------------13----------------------------217


Good Luck everyone!! Please keep us updated. We are eagerly waiting for good news. Have a great week guys 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ali wasiq said:


> Hi I am new in this FORUM as Our Visa De fecto Subclass 309/100 was lounged on 01.oct.2012 in Islamabad Pakistan and CO requested for med/PCC and additional documents On 21.Dec.12 and we submitted Med/PCC and other documents on 10. JAN.2013. As They Forwarded Application For External Check (Security Checks) on 28.Jan.2013. And now it has 14 months that the application was forwarded For External Check. And last Month On 17.Feb.2014 Co emailed and request for An Updated PCC and we submitted Updated PCC On 5.Mar.2014. And when we call to CO they says that we are waiting for external checks to complete. Did anyone Knows How Much time It will take more. Thanks..


Hey Ali wasiq,

This thread is for applicants who apply to the Australian High Commission New Delhi. AHC in different countires have slightly different rules and by what you have mentioned in your post, things seemed quite different in regards to security checks. AHC New Delhi's standard processing time frame is maximum 12 months to process subclass 309/100 and subclass 300 visa applications.

*Unfortunately you might not be able to find the relavant information you're after on this thread. *

Good Luck! Hope your wife gets her visa ASAP. 14 months is a very long period of time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ali wasiq

Becky26 said:


> Hey Ali wasiq,
> 
> This thread is for applicants who apply to the Australian High Commission New Delhi. AHC in different countires have slightly different rules and by what you have mentioned in your post, things seemed quite different in regards to security checks. AHC New Delhi's standard processing time frame is maximum 12 months to process subclass 309/100 and subclass 300 visa applications.
> 
> Unfortunately you might not be able to find the relavant information you're after on this thread.
> 
> Good Luck! Hope your wife gets her visa ASAP. 14 months is a very long period of time.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks..


----------



## saras712

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> I m PR holder planing to move in 3 month time to Aus. My baby is due in Sept'14.
> 
> Can I apply spouse visa 100/309 now & since it is tking arnd 8 months to process, I can add my new born child in the application??
> 
> In the mean time I can also tk thm with me to Aus on visitor visa but I was told by another fnd tht getting a child in Aus on Visitor visa could be problematic as there could be vacination/medical required for young child, which could be very expensive as thy dont have medilink/insurance.
> plz suggest
> 
> 
> Wat do you suggest?





Becky26 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have a lot of knowledge regarding this topic.
> I think, (not 100% sure) your wife should be able to include the baby on her partner visa aaplication. Saras would be the best person who you should discuss this topic with as he sponsored his wife and kid and he is on a permanent resident visa as well.
> *Saras, please advice on this topic. Thanks a lot! *
> 
> From what I could find, below is the link from the DIBP website:-
> Child visa (subclass 101)
> 
> From what I can understand, if the child of a Permanent Resident is born outside Australia, then they might have to apply for a Child Visa. Again, I am not sure about this. Just telling you what I found. Please do your own research and ask around.
> 
> *I'm not a migration agent. If you need more specific and reliable information, please consult a MARA agent.*
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck.
> 
> P.S.- Please share the application details of the partner visa application so I can add them to our SpreadSheet. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Hi Becky thank for making good mistake. Every thing under process to have baby. I dont know when I become dad and my wife Mumreggers:reggers:reggers:
But what I can suugest if appicant applied before certain month of pregnancy she can get special consideration as we see in current trend of AHC. If its too late like 6 month after pregnancy, travel date may interfere with due date of delivering baby.Moreover you can not travel during last months of pregnancy. So you have to wait till you deliver baby and than you can apply together. 

In your case,You can applied as baby is due in Sept 2014 and have good 5 month if you have everything ready on hand for application. AHC may give you special consideration.

You are right Becky applying child visa may take longer,While Including baby in spouse visa application will save money and time.

Special Note: I would still suggest you to take advise from MARA agent or AHC itself. Don't blindly follow the advice from us.*


----------



## aussieland

Thanks Becky & Saras...As suggsested i m planning to apply the spouse visa & add the child in tht application..

Another question is related to med treatment in aus...assumin I tk them (spouse & child) to Aus in Nov on visitor visa...so the medical treatment of child will be borne by me or will there be any help from Aus govt(assuming both of them hv spouse visa application in process)?


----------



## detonator1961

*Finally its over!*

Hi Guys,

Just to cheer up the mood of the forum members, I got the visa today 07/04/2014.

Thanks to all the forum members for their time and support. Hope everyone gets theirs in no time.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Akrishi12

detonator1961 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to cheer up the mood of the forum members, I got the visa today 07/04/2014.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for their time and support. Hope everyone gets theirs in no time.:fingerscrossed:


Yipeee...congratulations dear..:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
You've brought some hope dear..all the very best for future.. 

Regards
Akrishi


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> *Hi Becky thank for making good mistake. Every thing under process to have baby. I dont know when I become dad and my wife Mumreggers:reggers:reggers:
> But what I can suugest if appicant applied before certain month of pregnancy she can get special consideration as we see in current trend of AHC. If its too late like 6 month after pregnancy, travel date may interfere with due date of delivering baby.Moreover you can not travel during last months of pregnancy. So you have to wait till you deliver baby and than you can apply together.
> 
> In your case,You can applied as baby is due in Sept 2014 and have good 5 month if you have everything ready on hand for application. AHC may give you special consideration.
> 
> You are right Becky applying child visa may take longer,While Including baby in spouse visa application will save money and time.
> 
> Special Note: I would still suggest you to take advise from MARA agent or AHC itself. Don't blindly follow the advice from us.*




Ooooooooops!!!!!!!!!!!! My mistake :faint::faint: I thought you had a little one :der::der::der: :doh::doh::doh::doh:
Many apologies. Thanks for your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HappyDiwali

Congrats Detonator - that is awesome news! Wish you all the very best for the future!

Did they call to advise or did you just receive an email with the update?

Hoping any moment for us too!


----------



## Becky26

detonator1961 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to cheer up the mood of the forum members, I got the visa today 07/04/2014.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for their time and support. Hope everyone gets theirs in no time.:fingerscrossed:


Many Congratulations!!!! Hope you have wonderful life ahead.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

aussieland said:


> Thanks Becky & Saras...As suggsested i m planning to apply the spouse visa & add the child in tht application..
> 
> Another question is related to med treatment in aus...assumin I tk them (spouse & child) to Aus in Nov on visitor visa...so the medical treatment of child will be borne by me or will there be any help from Aus govt(assuming both of them hv spouse visa application in process)?




No worries, happy to help! Good Luck 

Once your wife applies for the partner visa, she will be able to get Medicare if she travels to Australia on a visitor visa. You can go to the Medicare office and show them the Acknowledgement Letter that AHC will issue your wife after the application is lodged. They will then issue her the Medicare card.

If the baby is born in Australia he/she will be able to get Medicare and will automatically attain the same visa as the parents, if I'm not wrong. 

Please ask around. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## loveforever

hey everyone
hope everyone is fine
just few updates on my application
DOL-22/08/2013
CO Assigned- 21/02/2014 (req some addtional papers}
papers submitted-05/03/2014
Date of Interview-28/03/2014
Date of sponsors interview-04/04/2014
DOQ-07/04/2014


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> hey everyone
> hope everyone is fine
> just few updates on my application
> DOL-22/08/2013
> CO Assigned- 21/02/2014 (req some addtional papers}
> papers submitted-05/03/2014
> Date of Interview-28/03/2014
> Date of sponsors interview-04/04/2014
> DOQ-07/04/2014



Congratulations on getting the file in final queue. The count down has now begun. :cheer2::cheer2:
Good Luck! Hoping for a speedy visa approval.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Updated Prediction List! 1st grant of the Week 


SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
HappyDiwali----------------------38------------------------249
muhu_jaggi----------------------34-------------------------215
Akrishi12------------------------34-------------------------202
sweet83--------------------------33--------------------------210
MVK87----------------------------32--------------------------241
Tuty_richard---------------------24--------------------------222
Dan85----------------------------20---------------------------307
Rudhresh------------------------19---------------------------179
Sandxb-------------------------17--------------------------179
Akshay.shah--------------------14---------------------------213
Akshu--------------------------13----------------------------217
loveforever---------------------01----------------------------228


2 off, 12 more to go :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
New addition to the Prediction List 
Good Luck everyone!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MVK87

congratulations chaos , detonator and others for your visa grant. Finally your wait is over. Happy a safe flight and a happy life ahead.
Regards,
MVK87


----------



## MVK87

detonator1961 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to cheer up the mood of the forum members, I got the visa today 07/04/2014.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for their time and support. Hope everyone gets theirs in no time.:fingerscrossed:


Congtatulations detonator! HAPPY FOR YOU. have a great life ahead.


----------



## girlaussie

As your wife & child will be on Visitor Visa then you will bear all the expenses pertinent to health/birth etc as they won't be eligible for Medicare until they got the right visas. 

Thanks,

Girl Aussie



aussieland said:


> Thanks Becky & Saras...As suggsested i m planning to apply the spouse visa & add the child in tht application..
> 
> Another question is related to med treatment in aus...assumin I tk them (spouse & child) to Aus in Nov on visitor visa...so the medical treatment of child will be borne by me or will there be any help from Aus govt(assuming both of them hv spouse visa application in process)?


----------



## girlaussie

Tell us the source of this info as this is totally incorrect, you can't get any benefit including Medicare while your 'Application is in Process'. I would like to know the source please. 

Also for your information, if applicant's child is born in Australia only then the child is automatically an Australian Citizen (if any of the parent has PR or Citizenship), otherwise child has to get the right visa. 

Girl Aussie



Becky26 said:


> No worries, happy to help! Good Luck
> 
> Once your wife applies for the partner visa, she will be able to get Medicare if she travels to Australia on a visitor visa. You can go to the Medicare office and show them the Acknowledgement Letter that AHC will issue your wife after the application is lodged. They will then issue her the Medicare card.
> 
> If the baby is born in Australia he/she will be able to get Medicare and will automatically attain the same visa as the parents, if I'm not wrong.
> 
> Please ask around.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats!!! 



detonator1961 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to cheer up the mood of the forum members, I got the visa today 07/04/2014.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for their time and support. Hope everyone gets theirs in no time.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

girlaussie said:


> Tell us the source of this info as this is totally incorrect, you can't get any benefit including Medicare while your 'Application is in Process'. I would like to know the source please.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Below is the link a discussion on a thread from Australia Forum which mentions that atleast applicants (if not the baby/unborn baby) is eligible for medicare whilst their stay in Australia on a visitor visa:-
Medicare while waiting for 309 visa

This is coming from people who have/had Medicare when on an ETA/visitor visa. As long as one has made a valid partner visa application, have the Acknowledgement Letter and have 100 Points of Identification in Australian Standard, the applicant is eligible for Medicare.




girlaussie said:


> Also for your information, if applicant's child is born in Australia only then the child is automatically an Australian Citizen (if any of the parent has PR or Citizenship), otherwise child has to get the right visa.
> 
> Girl Aussie


I think you mis-read my post. Below is what I wrote:-


Becky26 said:


> *If the baby is born in Australia* he/she will be able to get Medicare and will automatically attain the same visa as the parents, if I'm not wrong.
> 
> Please ask around.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



The baby born to an Australian Permanent Resident and/or Australia Citizen* In Australia*, doesn't have to apply for the visa if one of the parent is either a PR or an Australian citizen. 

But,

*"Children born outside Australia to parents who are not Australian citizens do not automatically acquire Australian citizenship, nor are they eligible for citizenship by descent."*

Children born outside Australia to permanent resident parents will need to apply for and be granted a permanent residence visa to be able to enter and remain in Australia with their parents.

Most children born outside Australia to permanent resident parents will need to apply for a Child (subclass 101) visa. The current processing time for the Child (subclass 101) visa is approximately 14 months. 
Below is the link to the source:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/more-information.html

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

detonator1961 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to cheer up the mood of the forum members, I got the visa today 07/04/2014.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for their time and support. Hope everyone gets theirs in no time.:fingerscrossed:


Hey detonator
congratulations to you on your visa grant..wish you a very happy life ahead with your spouse
Regards
sweet83


----------



## girlaussie

You have sent us the link of some forum not from any authority. Eligibility for Medicare includes : 'Have applied for Permanent Visa', Partner Visa is technically both but the first grant is 'Temporary' that's why it doesn't make non ETA applicant eligible for Medicare while on visit visa. ETA does apply to English/European countries (thus make them eligible for Medicare if this is the case). However, I have not heard anyone visiting Australia and getting Medicare benefits. 

Also I haven't misread your point, I only clarified.. But thanks for all the info which I already know before . In between the link you pasted don't seem to work.

Thanks

Girl Aussie



Becky26 said:


> Below is the link a discussion on a thread from Australia Forum which mentions that atleast applicants (if not the baby/unborn baby) is eligible for medicare whilst their stay in Australia on a visitor visa:-
> Medicare while waiting for 309 visa
> 
> This is coming from people who have/had Medicare when on an ETA/visitor visa. As long as one has made a valid partner visa application, have the Acknowledgement Letter and have 100 Points of Identification in Australian Standard, the applicant is eligible for Medicare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mis-read my post. Below is what I wrote:-
> 
> 
> 
> The baby born to an Australian Permanent Resident and/or Australia Citizen* In Australia*, doesn't have to apply for the visa if one of the parent is either a PR or an Australian citizen.
> 
> But,
> 
> *"Children born outside Australia to parents who are not Australian citizens do not automatically acquire Australian citizenship, nor are they eligible for citizenship by descent."*
> 
> Children born outside Australia to permanent resident parents will need to apply for and be granted a permanent residence visa to be able to enter and remain in Australia with their parents.
> 
> Most children born outside Australia to permanent resident parents will need to apply for a Child (subclass 101) visa. The current processing time for the Child (subclass 101) visa is approximately 14 months.
> Below is the link to the source:-
> https://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/more-information.html
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

girlaussie said:


> You have sent us the link of some forum not from any authority. Eligibility for Medicare includes : 'Have applied for Permanent Visa', Partner Visa is technically both but the first grant is 'Temporary' that's why it doesn't make non ETA applicant eligible for Medicare while on visit visa. ETA does apply to English/European countries (thus make them eligible for Medicare if this is the case). However, I have not heard anyone visiting Australia and getting Medicare benefits.
> 
> Also I haven't misread your point, I only clarified.. But thanks for all the info which I already know before . In between the link you pasted don't seem to work.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Girl Aussie



Medicare eligibility arises at the time a permanent visa application is lodged. This applies for nearly all permanent visa applications (except parent visas). *In addition, Medicare must be able to see that you either have permission to work, OR that your parent, partner or child is an Australian citizen or permanent resident.*

As such, all partner visa applicants are eligible for Medicare, even if you are on a temporary visa or unlawful at the time of application (as you will automatically be granted a Bridging Visa C or E upon lodgement so you do have a valid visa allowing you to remain in Australia). 

_The Department of Human Resources website says:

Everyone who lives in Australia; excluding Norfolk Island residents; is eligible for a Medicare card if they:

- hold Australian citizenship
- hold New Zealand citizenship (documentation required). More information on the Medicare enrolment for New Zealand citizens page
- have been issued with a permanent visa
- have applied for a permanent visa (excludes an application for a parent visa), have permission to work in Australia or can prove relationship to an Australian Citizen — other requirements may also apply. Call us for more information_


You say that only applicants and/or holders of Permanent Visa are eligible for Medicare enrolment. 
If that's the case then why during the Stage I- 309 (partner temporary) visa processing (both during it's processing and after approval) it's holders are allowed to enrol in Medicare. Why aren't they allowed to only enter Australia with Travel Insurance after visa is approved and why is it not mandatory for the 309 visa holder to enter Australia only with a return plane ticket because after all 309 is a "Temporary" visa according to you.

There is always more to things than what the authorities tell the people or how much they want people to know. So if you'd like to think that partner visa applicants are not eligible for medicare, Go for it!! Whatever makes you happy 


I am fully aware of the fact that the link is from another forum. This is a forum as well. People are after the information that is not clearly mentioned and in many cases not shared by the authorities.
FYI- If thousands of people on forums like these were getting the answers to their queries or were given the correct information by the authorities, they wouldn't be here wasting their time discussing such important personal issues with stangers hoping someone must've gone through what they are going through and might be able to help with something.
No disrepect to the authorities, all I'm saying is that there is so much information that one needs to know, and such a little number of people to provide that information, people look for places where they can ask their question and and help others in similar situation. 

*Long Story short:- there have been people on temporary visas like visitor visa while awaiting decision on their partner visa who have "temporarily" been issued a medicare card on behalf of the valid partner visa application made by them. *

This link should work:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/more-information.htm

The point that you were trying to clarify was exactly what I wrote in my intial post before yours. 
Thanks for repeating what I wrote 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## girlaussie

You are just doing 'Copy & Paste', are you in Australia? If yes then get a phone & call Medicare, get all the information first.

I just spoken to the department and representative has told me that 'On a visitor visa people are not eligible for Medicare as they are not Permanent Resident or Citizen, this does apply to Pak/Indian Passport holders, however, there are some countries which come under Commonwealth and hence eligible for Medicare' -Hope this makes sense to you. 

' Also she confirms if a person has already applied for Partner Visa and visiting Australia with intention to Deliver Baby then they have to come to office and team will access their case, applicant may get Medicare or may not but mostly they don't get Medicare benefit as there current application has not finalized so the department wants to be sure that the applicant will remain in Australia permanently after the delivery. 

I mentioned in me previous post : 
'Partner Visa is technically both but the first grant is 'Temporary' that's why it doesn't make non ETA applicant eligible for Medicare while on visit visa'

You assumed that I wrote 'that only applicants and/or holders of Permanent Visa are eligible for Medicare enrolment, So if you'd like to think that partner visa applicants are not eligible for medicare, Go for it!! Whatever makes you happy'

Where did I mention that ONLY PR holders are eligible for Medicare, don't twist me lines please. I clearly know that 'All Partner Visa including Temporary or Permanent are eligible for Medicare without any problem after they arrive in Australia', my stress was 'while on visit visa'. I have experience all this process long time ago so pretty much aware of it, thank you. 

Yes these forums are formed to assist and learn from each other not to argue unnecessary, I learn everyday and appreciate if someone respectfully continue the dialogues. 

Thanks. 

Girl Aussie





Becky26 said:


> Medicare eligibility arises at the time a permanent visa application is lodged. This applies for nearly all permanent visa applications (except parent visas). *In addition, Medicare must be able to see that you either have permission to work, OR that your parent, partner or child is an Australian citizen or permanent resident.*


----------



## Becky26

girlaussie said:


> You are just doing 'Copy & Paste', are you in Australia? If yes then get a phone & call Medicare, get all the information first.
> 
> I just spoken to the department and representative has told me that 'On a visitor visa people are not eligible for Medicare as they are not Permanent Resident or Citizen, this does apply to Pak/Indian Passport holders, however, there are some countries which come under Commonwealth and hence eligible for Medicare' -Hope this makes sense to you.
> 
> ' Also she confirms if a person has already applied for Partner Visa and visiting Australia with intention to Deliver Baby then they have to come to office and team will access their case, applicant may get Medicare or may not but mostly they don't get Medicare benefit as there current application has not finalized so the department wants to be sure that the applicant will remain in Australia permanently after the delivery.
> 
> I mentioned in me previous post :
> 'Partner Visa is technically both but the first grant is 'Temporary' that's why it doesn't make non ETA applicant eligible for Medicare while on visit visa'
> 
> You assumed that I wrote 'that only applicants and/or holders of Permanent Visa are eligible for Medicare enrolment, So if you'd like to think that partner visa applicants are not eligible for medicare, Go for it!! Whatever makes you happy'
> 
> Where did I mention that ONLY PR holders are eligible for Medicare, don't twist me lines please. I clearly know that 'All Partner Visa including Temporary or Permanent are eligible for Medicare without any problem after they arrive in Australia', my stress was 'while on visit visa'. I have experience all this process long time ago so pretty much aware of it, thank you.
> 
> Yes these forums are formed to assist and learn from each other not to argue unnecessary, I learn everyday and appreciate if someone respectfully continue the dialogues.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Girl Aussie



_I always mention in my posts that I could be wrong and that people should ask around when I'm not sure about certain things. I do have all the information I need. I think you need to research a little more. Start by re-reading you posts again and remember what you post. 
This sounds more like an argument than you trying to help or clear out someone's query.
_
I only copy-pasted the Eligiblity Criteria to post the word-to-word language that was on the Department website, and that I wan't making anything up. 
Believe what ever makes you happy. I have spoken to 2 medicare reps and a MARA agent. One rep said that I was eligible and the other one said maybe, and the MARA agent said that I was eligible too so I don't think your information is quite correct. 

And I completely believe you when you say that you "just" spoke to the department and spoke to a rep at 2:00am Australian time :thumb::thumb:

This thread is for people who need help who are willing to help others without an attitude. So try and invest less time in trying to prove me wrong and help others. Have a good one!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Akrishi12 said:


> Hii Becky dear..
> 
> How you doing? Well I have my close family members living in ausee for over 25years now..I spoke to my sister there..my sister was a citizen and my jiju was on a temporary visa, well irrespective of that their daughter got a Medicare as soon as she was born..so what u wrote is right..if either of the parent is a citizen that helps the issue..
> 
> All the members who have been following this forum feel emotionally connected with you now for all the efforts and time you give..I personally appreciate it..
> 
> And here's what I do..if I don't get right information from a source, I still respect their efforts and search somewhere else for my answers. There is a thing called self respect, I personally never compromise it by arguing with anyone..
> 
> Don't waste your words on people who lack basic sense of manners and courtesy... hats off to you for keeping up with that..
> 
> Regards
> Akrishi


Heey Akrishi,

I'm alright, I think. Things are taking very long to process, so you can imagine.
How are you doing? Thanks for your kind words. I just try to help as much as I can. I always tell people that they should seek professional help if they need more reliable and accurate information and advice. I, in no way, shape or form ever claim that I have all the correct information. Thanks for understanding and appreciating my efforts 

The world of internet has blessed us with "Google". Use it people!! And if you need more information, call the related department. hone:hone:hone:hone:

I got saras confused with someone else and mentioned to another member that saras had sponsored his wife and baby to Australia...LOL that was so embarrassing :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh: 
Good thing he didn't mind my mistake instead said thank you..hahahahahaha
I need a break from this stressful situation and need to see my husband 

Thanks again for your sweet post 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## girlaussie

This is called 'Ignorant'


Becky26 said:


> And I completely believe you when you say that you "just" spoke to the department and spoke to a rep at 2:00am Australian time :thumb::thumb:
> 
> This thread is for people who need help who are willing to help others without an attitude. So try and invest less time in trying to prove me wrong and help others. Have a good one!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



*Medicare general enquiries	7 days a week/ 24 hours a day 132 011*

This is Medicare 24/7 number from anywhere in Australia are the cost of a local call.

Hope this definitely makes you believe that I called not just 'unnecessarily made you believe me'  oh I already proved you wrong, sorry ... Anyway on a serious note, no offence to you, I think it was just an exchange of some useful info, apologize if you felt it the other way. On a lighter note, in all me stay i only called Medicare twice and had to wait about 25 min but last night they answered in seconds, so see cause of you I learnt 'Best time to call Medicare'.

Good Luck,

Girl Aussie


----------



## cozimhappy

Hi I'm new to this forum so not quite sure if I'm at the right place! My uk partner has applied for offshore partner visa . I've always been a worrier and always look at worst case scenario! I'm quite sure our application will be approved but if it isn't can we go back to Australia and apply for onshore visa as I'm desperate to get back to oz and the sun , I couldn't do another year here!! We have been in defacto for at least 18 months however due to work for both of us , have only physically lived together in uk for approx 11 months but have plenty of evidence of communication whilst apart. Reading DIBP site it appears that therefore the 12 month defacto rules are met. We also have wills , joint accounts , stat decks , emails , skype etc. but on off chance it doesn't get approved I thought we could just move to Australia and reapply from there ?? Hope somebody could shed some light. Many thanks!


----------



## saras712

girlaussie said:


> This is called 'Ignorant'
> 
> 
> *Medicare general enquiries	7 days a week/ 24 hours a day 132 011*
> 
> This is Medicare 24/7 number from anywhere in Australia are the cost of a local call.
> 
> Hope this definitely makes you believe that I called not just 'unnecessarily made you believe me'  oh I already proved you wrong, sorry ... Anyway on a serious note, no offence to you, I think it was just an exchange of some useful info, apologize if you felt it the other way. On a lighter note, in all me stay i only called Medicare twice and had to wait about 25 min but last night they answered in seconds, so see cause of you I learnt 'Best time to call Medicare'.
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> Girl Aussie


*Dear GirlAussie

This forum is to help each other in respectful manner. If some one not happy with the advise dont worry, go and spend some money to MARA agent. Becky helping everyone regardless of her stressful situation. This platform is to provide your experience and knowledge to the people who really want it,Not for proving person right or wrong. *

*Please make argument in respectful manners.If you not happy with post just ignore it.You can correct the information dont try to prove it wrong.*


----------



## new_member

Hi All,

Im new to this forum.

Ive applied for my partner visa on 25th October 2013 and got an email asking to complete the medicals and Ive completed and submitted that. After that ivent heard anything from AHC.
Is it normal or should I contact them to find the status of my application.

Thanks


----------



## MVK87

girlaussie said:


> This is called 'Ignorant'
> 
> 
> *Medicare general enquiries	7 days a week/ 24 hours a day 132 011*
> 
> This is Medicare 24/7 number from anywhere in Australia are the cost of a local call.
> 
> Hope this definitely makes you believe that I called not just 'unnecessarily made you believe me'  oh I already proved you wrong, sorry ... Anyway on a serious note, no offence to you, I think it was just an exchange of some useful info, apologize if you felt it the other way. On a lighter note, in all me stay i only called Medicare twice and had to wait about 25 min but last night they answered in seconds, so see cause of you I learnt 'Best time to call Medicare'.
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi Girl Aussie,
I think you have tried really hard to prove someone wrong in this forum . This forum is not run by any professional agent or advisor.This forum is for those applicants who seek help and provide help with their experience and best of their knowledge.
Thanks for clearing your own doubt by yourself.This shows you are self efficient. I request you not to disrespect other member.Becky is not an agent.she is also an applicant of partner visa 309.she is helping people with best of her knowledge.she might be wrong sometimes as rules and regulations change time by time. But, atleast she tried to help other people.
No offense to you.But, don't make this forum a debate ground.
becky helped me with correct information all the time.This forum brings positivity to our stressful life.So, kindly let it remain like that. 
My advice for you is -try to help 100 people here .you will understand that you can only advice with best of experience and knowledge as an applicant. For professio1nal help : anybody is free to hire experts or MARA Agent.
Regards,
MVK87


----------



## Justdeeps

*No debate please!*

First of all, I think we need a dislike button for some of the posts above!!

On a serious note, please don't argue unnecessarily in this forum and create negativity. Even if what someone says is wrong, there is a always a polite way to discuss. As quoted by my friends in the above posts, this forum is a non-official forum to help each other and not to debate/argue. Peace!

PS: Good luck to all who are awaiting visas!!


----------



## saras712

cozimhappy said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum so not quite sure if I'm at the right place! My uk partner has applied for offshore partner visa . I've always been a worrier and always look at worst case scenario! I'm quite sure our application will be approved but if it isn't can we go back to Australia and apply for onshore visa as I'm desperate to get back to oz and the sun , I couldn't do another year here!! We have been in defacto for at least 18 months however due to work for both of us , have only physically lived together in uk for approx 11 months but have plenty of evidence of communication whilst apart. Reading DIBP site it appears that therefore the 12 month defacto rules are met. We also have wills , joint accounts , stat decks , emails , skype etc. but on off chance it doesn't get approved I thought we could just move to Australia and reapply from there ?? Hope somebody could shed some light. Many thanks!


Hi

Sorry to say but this thread will not give you much information for your partner's offshore visa application in UK because this thread for people who applied Australian High commission in new Delhi.I would suggest you to try other forum like POMS in oz.I have seen the thread over their special for UK offshore applicants.


----------



## Becky26

cozimhappy said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum so not quite sure if I'm at the right place! My uk partner has applied for offshore partner visa . I've always been a worrier and always look at worst case scenario! I'm quite sure our application will be approved but if it isn't can we go back to Australia and apply for onshore visa as I'm desperate to get back to oz and the sun , I couldn't do another year here!! We have been in defacto for at least 18 months however due to work for both of us , have only physically lived together in uk for approx 11 months but have plenty of evidence of communication whilst apart. Reading DIBP site it appears that therefore the 12 month defacto rules are met. We also have wills , joint accounts , stat decks , emails , skype etc. but on off chance it doesn't get approved I thought we could just move to Australia and reapply from there ?? Hope somebody could shed some light. Many thanks!


Hey cozimhappy,

As you must already know that this thread is for the applicants who applied to AHC New Delhi, India. Besides Poms in Oz, there is Australia Forum where you might find some useful information. Good Luck to you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

girlaussie said:


> This is called 'Ignorant'
> 
> 
> *Medicare general enquiries	7 days a week/ 24 hours a day 132 011*
> 
> This is Medicare 24/7 number from anywhere in Australia are the cost of a local call.
> 
> Hope this definitely makes you believe that I called not just 'unnecessarily made you believe me'  oh I already proved you wrong, sorry ... Anyway on a serious note, no offence to you, I think it was just an exchange of some useful info, apologize if you felt it the other way. On a lighter note, in all me stay i only called Medicare twice and had to wait about 25 min but last night they answered in seconds, so see cause of you I learnt 'Best time to call Medicare'.
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> Girl Aussie


Waow!! Can't believe this conversation is still going. 
As I said in my post earlier, Whatever makes you happy!!! 

This thread is a community of lovely people who tend to respect each others feelings. And definitely don't post anything that may sound like an argument/debate. If someone happens to be wrong/doesn't have the updated information is simply corrected by someone who has updated information.

I myself am corrected so many times, members who follow this thread know this very well. Recently I was told that the 309/100 forms and booklets have been updated. But there is no issue in correcting someone or updating someone as long as the way it's done is polite and humble and done with the motive of helping someone. And not trying to prove something. That's All!!

Good Luck to you. And thanks for the exchange of information.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



new_member said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im new to this forum.
> 
> Ive applied for my partner visa on 25th October 2013 and got an email asking to complete the medicals and Ive completed and submitted that. After that ivent heard anything from AHC.
> Is it normal or should I contact them to find the status of my application.
> 
> Thanks


Hey new_member, 

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form 
You can view your details in the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. From my knowledge, no one on this thread is a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share or any other member shares. I share my personal experiences and research to help. If you need more accurate and reliable information, please consult a MARA agent. 

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*I had the same issue after I had my medicals done. I had to wait till November 2013 when an operator informed me that they were cleared and received by AHC on a certain date.
When I got my medicals done there wasn't any way we could check if they were received by AHC. But now you can go to the eMedical Portal to check the progress of your medicals. 

Below is the link to portal:-
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
The document might not open on your computer. You'll have to allow the cookies on the page for it to be able to generate the PDF.

Don't worry, this is normal for AHC. You can also call AHC if you want 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Registering Relationship*



cozimhappy said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum so not quite sure if I'm at the right place! My uk partner has applied for offshore partner visa . I've always been a worrier and always look at worst case scenario! I'm quite sure our application will be approved but if it isn't can we go back to Australia and apply for onshore visa as I'm desperate to get back to oz and the sun , I couldn't do another year here!! We have been in defacto for at least 18 months however due to work for both of us , have only physically lived together in uk for approx 11 months but have plenty of evidence of communication whilst apart. Reading DIBP site it appears that therefore the 12 month defacto rules are met. We also have wills , joint accounts , stat decks , emails , skype etc. but on off chance it doesn't get approved I thought we could just move to Australia and reapply from there ?? Hope somebody could shed some light. Many thanks!



From what I know about the de-facto relationship evidence needed and as you mentioned that you have had to live apart, DIBP is very strict on the 12-month living together rule. Having said that, there is a way around this. 

*Many couples face this issue, if you register your relationship, the 12-month living together requirement will no longer apply to you.*

I don't know of the procedure that is involved in registering the relationship. You'll have to go to the Department of Birth, Deaths, and Marriages (BDM) of the state where you will be moving to, to register your relationship. You can ring the department to gather information on the topic.

_*Once you apply to Register your relationship, there usually is a cooling-off period of 28 days (just like if you want to get married in a court room). Once that coolong-off period is over, the Registrar will register your relationship and will issue you a certificate recording the event that took place.*_

Even after registering the relationship, DIBP requires a lot of evidences proving the genuinity of your relationship.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Dear fourm members
I really don't understand what actually happened here in forum. .I read past few posts which are I really don't like ..why people come and do nonsence here its a big question to me??? Becky is only one who allways try to help out every member of this forum its not a small job I suggest to whom who thinks she is only doing copy paste or bllah bllah pls take a charge and do her job. ...remember she is a member of forum not a registered migration agent she told thousands of time this ...and if you have all knowledge then why you put questions here??? Intention is clear you want to put down others moral this is really very bad..becky pls stay far from this kind of negativity hun..you are gem of this forum ..you are a strong headed girl be positive and optimistic. ..sorry to hurt anyone by this post...as I am also feeling low due to my medical conditions. .I only wish all my forum friends be happy and stress free.
God bless everyone's here
Regards
sweet83


----------



## applepie24

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum...
My situation- I'm an Australian Citizen of Indian decent and my partner is Indian. We met and got married in Australia however due to restrictions placed on his visa, he had to return to India to lodge the Partner Visa application. Our DOL is 18/11/2013, since we received an email asking for the medical which has since been completed. No CO has been allocated (no contact has been made with either of us thus far). We have completed the PCC back in Feb this year and are yet to send it through for it be attached to our application. Finding this situation very difficult and hard to cope with hence I'm on this forum (hoping to get through this difficult phase with the support of those going through the same ordeal).


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



applepie24 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum...
> My situation- I'm an Australian Citizen of Indian decent and my partner is Indian. We met and got married in Australia however due to restrictions placed on his visa, he had to return to India to lodge the Partner Visa application. Our DOL is 18/11/2013, since we received an email asking for the medical which has since been completed. No CO has been allocated (no contact has been made with either of us thus far). We have completed the PCC back in Feb this year and are yet to send it through for it be attached to our application. Finding this situation very difficult and hard to cope with hence I'm on this forum (hoping to get through this difficult phase with the support of those going through the same ordeal).


Hey applepie24,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form 
You can view your details in the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. From my knowledge, no one on this thread is a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share or any other member shares. I share my personal experiences and research to help. If you need more accurate and reliable information, please consult a MARA agent. 

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
You shouldn't have to wait very long now as October 2013 applicants have started getting CO allocated to their file, as per the SS.
Just wondering if you know when your medicals were submitted/received by AHC. You can now check the date on eMedical Portal when your medicals were submitted to the AHC.

Below is the link to portal:-
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
The document might not open on your computer. You'll have to allow the cookies on the page for it to be able to generate the PDF.

You have come to the right place. We all are in the same situation as yours. If you feel like you need to talk and get something out, feel free to come on here and share your feelings. This is a great bunch of people who try their best to support each other in the best way possible. 
Good Luck to you! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sweet83 said:


> Dear fourm members
> I really don't understand what actually happened here in forum. .I read past few posts which are I really don't like ..why people come and do nonsence here its a big question to me??? Becky is only one who allways try to help out every member of this forum its not a small job I suggest to whom who thinks she is only doing copy paste or bllah bllah pls take a charge and do her job. ...remember she is a member of forum not a registered migration agent she told thousands of time this ...and if you have all knowledge then why you put questions here??? Intention is clear you want to put down others moral this is really very bad..becky pls stay far from this kind of negativity hun..you are gem of this forum ..you are a strong headed girl be positive and optimistic. ..sorry to hurt anyone by this post...as I am also feeling low due to my medical conditions. .I only wish all my forum friends be happy and stress free.
> God bless everyone's here
> Regards
> sweet83



Thanks for the kind words sweet, and most of all appreciating my efforts. Negativity doesn't affect me anymore, it used to. 
I hope to help people when they feel low and disappointed. 
Good Luck everyone  And thanks a lot to everyone 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## applepie24

Correction guys, I do have a CO (no contact has been made since we submitted the medicals).


----------



## Becky26

applepie24 said:


> Correction guys, I do have a CO (no contact has been made since we submitted the medicals).


Sorry for being the bearer of not so good news but unfortunately the person who you think is your CO is not the actual CO. 
This is a new thing AHC started doing since July 2013. CO allocation has been taking between 25-26 weeks since Date of Lodgement (DOL) 
The exact same thing happened to me, I was sent my HAD ID 2 days after I lodged my application.

Never got any update from AHC regarding medicals or my file moving forward. So I called them in November 2013 and was informed that I never had a CO in the first place. And that I will be allocated one soon. From Nov 2013, I got a CO allocated on Jan 29, 2014. 
This has been confusing many applicants. But don't worry, you'll hopefully get a CO very soon 

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## applepie24

DOL 18/11/2013
CO Allocated 21/12/2013 - Medicals requested
Medical sent to DIAC via e-medical 18/01/2014
No update since.


----------



## Becky26

applepie24 said:


> DOL 18/11/2013
> CO Allocated 21/12/2013 - Medicals requested
> Medical sent to DIAC via e-medical 18/01/2014
> No update since.


Thanks! I updated your medical details


----------



## applepie24

Becky26 said:


> Sorry for being the bearer of not so good news but unfortunately the person who you think is your CO is not the actual CO.
> This is a new thing AHC started doing since July 2013. CO allocation has been taking between 25-26 weeks since Date of Lodgement (DOL)
> The exact same thing happened to me, I was sent my HAD ID 2 days after I lodged my application.
> 
> Never got any update from AHC regarding medicals or my file moving forward. So I called them in November 2013 and was informed that I never had a CO in the first place. And that I will allocated on soon. From Nov 2013, I got a CO allocated on Jan 29, 2014.
> This has been confusing many applicants. But don't worry, you'll hopefully get a CO very soon
> 
> Give the eMedical Portal a shot and let me know if you're having any issues with tracking your medicals.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Wow, that is uber confusing  Here I was celebrating the fact I have a CO!


----------



## Becky26

applepie24 said:


> Wow, that is uber confusing  Here I was celebrating the fact I have a CO!


Join the confused club! I learnt this new thing the hard way. I was stress free for the initial 4 months since DOL thinking that my file is getting processed and that I'll be hearing some good news very soon. 

This is normal. Don't worry. If you have a look at the SS, you'll be able to see the trend much better 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## applepie24

Guys what are the pros and cons of applying for tourist visas whilst a partner visa app is being processed?


----------



## ReubenAlexander

True, i got an email stating that a case officer has been assigned and they gave me her name too. I lodged my application on 21/10/2013 and looks like last week the CO was assigned. I was in the impression that another person who sent me an email 3 weeks into the application was the CO. 



Becky26 said:


> Sorry for being the bearer of not so good news but unfortunately the person who you think is your CO is not the actual CO.
> This is a new thing AHC started doing since July 2013. CO allocation has been taking between 25-26 weeks since Date of Lodgement (DOL)
> The exact same thing happened to me, I was sent my HAD ID 2 days after I lodged my application.
> 
> Never got any update from AHC regarding medicals or my file moving forward. So I called them in November 2013 and was informed that I never had a CO in the first place. And that I will be allocated one soon. From Nov 2013, I got a CO allocated on Jan 29, 2014.
> This has been confusing many applicants. But don't worry, you'll hopefully get a CO very soon
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## ReubenAlexander

I got to know that a case ffice was assigned when i email them 25 weeks into the application, I guess that would help.



applepie24 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum...
> My situation- I'm an Australian Citizen of Indian decent and my partner is Indian. We met and got married in Australia however due to restrictions placed on his visa, he had to return to India to lodge the Partner Visa application. Our DOL is 18/11/2013, since we received an email asking for the medical which has since been completed. No CO has been allocated (no contact has been made with either of us thus far). We have completed the PCC back in Feb this year and are yet to send it through for it be attached to our application. Finding this situation very difficult and hard to cope with hence I'm on this forum (hoping to get through this difficult phase with the support of those going through the same ordeal).


----------



## Becky26

ReubenAlexander said:


> True, i got an email stating that a case officer has been assigned and they gave me her name too. I lodged my application on 21/10/2013 and looks like last week the CO was assigned. I was in the impression that another person who sent me an email 3 weeks into the application was the CO.


Hey Reuben,

How are you? Could you please tell me what date your file was assigned a CO? So I can update your application details in the SS  Thanks a lot!
Good Luck, hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ReubenAlexander

Hi Becky, 

How u doin, I am doing well - Thanks for asking.....I hope all is well with you too,

I guess my CO was assigned on 7th April , Because they just responded to my email stating that there is already a CO assigned, My last email which was 2 weeks back, they replied that a CO has still not been assigned. Hope this info helps.

Also anyone here who has any kind of info on starting a company in Australia/formalities, Please email me ([email protected]) and would be great if you guys know a corporate lawyer too. Thanks.

Reuben




Becky26 said:


> Hey Reuben,
> 
> How are you? Could you please tell me what date your file was assigned a CO? So I can update your application details in the SS  Thanks a lot!
> Good Luck, hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

ReubenAlexander said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> How u doin, I am doing well - Thanks for asking.....I hope all is well with you too,
> 
> I guess my CO was assigned on 7th April , Because they just responded to my email stating that there is already a CO assigned, My last email which was 2 weeks back, they replied that a CO has still not been assigned. Hope this info helps.
> 
> Also anyone here who has any kind of info on starting a company in Australia/formalities, Please email me ([email protected]) and would be great if you guys know a corporate lawyer too. Thanks.
> 
> Reuben


Hey Reuben,

I'm good, thanks  
Thanks for your reply. I have updated your details in the SS.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## shifa882

applepie24 said:


> Guys what are the pros and cons of applying for tourist visas whilst a partner visa app is being processed?


hi there!

Well you can absolutely go ahead and apply for a tourist visa while your partner visa is underway, I have done so too..and got my tourist visa within 10 days, the process was easier as i had already applied for enough documents in my partner visa application. I happened to be granted a multiple entry tourist visa, in which..after a continuous stay of 3 months, one has to exit and enter again and can continue the stay for another 3 months.
But since i came here, in Australia in Jan end, and my partner visa has been lodged in Oct 2013, i'll b leaving in about 2 weeks back to India, because apparently at the time of your visa grant one has to be offshore, since my CO has been assigned, i guess things should fall in place soon after i exit this country!..

hope this helps!
all the best!
and hope there are more visa grants this weeks!!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussieland

Hi,
Wat r the chances of getting the tourist visa for more than 6 months continues stay if your spouse visa is in process?


----------



## aussieland

Becky26 said:


> Waow!! Can't believe this conversation is still going.
> As I said in my post earlier, Whatever makes you happy!!!
> 
> This thread is a community of lovely people who tend to respect each others feelings. And definitely don't post anything that may sound like an argument/debate. If someone happens to be wrong/doesn't have the updated information is simply corrected by someone who has updated information.
> 
> I myself am corrected so many times, members who follow this thread know this very well. Recently I was told that the 309/100 forms and booklets have been updated. But there is no issue in correcting someone or updating someone as long as the way it's done is polite and humble and done with the motive of helping someone. And not trying to prove something. That's All!!
> 
> Good Luck to you. And thanks for the exchange of information.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


apologies for creating a stir on this thread by my query....but thanks members for your valuable inputs..


----------



## saras712

aussieland said:


> apologies for creating a stir on this thread by my query....but thanks members for your valuable inputs..


*Hey Aussieland

Dont need to apologizes.This forum is to ask ,seek answer of our question and answering the question based on our valuable experience.Some people without any reason trying to prove other member wrong.So dont worry keep asking question and keep forum alive.*

:focus::focus::focus:

*Sure you can apply for more than three month. As processing time going up its worth to apply for bit longer tourist visa as soon as after spouse visa application.If you see ss many people applied visitor visa and they stayed their with partner.I applied for my wife's visitor visa for six months. My agent told me not to but I ask him to just go ahead with it. AHC granted her 1 year multiple entry with maximum three month stay*.

*Mind well,once your file placed in queue, don't wait for AHC to call you and ask to go offshore.If you don't go by yourself it may delay you grant.Once you offshore shoot an email to case officer saying you back in India.*
:nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:

*Hope all this info help*


----------



## aussieland

thanks Saras for your help.


----------



## sweet83

Dear friends
Another dry day hope we get any approval till evening... how many august applicants left ??did anyone from September got visa approval yet? ..depressed now Ahc again loosen his speeds ..anyways hope for the best still 2 and half day's left see any miracles happened to us best of luck to all my dear friends I wish we all be together with our spouse as soon as possible cheers.
regards
sweet83


----------



## ReubenAlexander

I got a call from my case officer and she asked me a few questions, after which she said I wil send u an email if we need any more info or else we will process it to the final queue. I just got an email, I am assuming that it is queued got the final process.

below is the email devoid of any names.----------------Is this the email everybody else got when their case was sent to the final queue...?

I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been
queued for another round of assessment. Once the application reaches the front of the queue
another assessment will be made by our decision maker. If any further information is
required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.
Due to application growth and limited places in the migration program, applications
lodged in New Delhi are currently taking up to 8 to 11 months to finalise. Whilst this is
longer than initially advised, it is still well within the DIBP global service standard. The
global processing timeframe for Partner application is 12 months. We therefore suggest
that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received
notification of the visa decision.


----------



## Becky26

ReubenAlexander said:


> I got a call from my case officer and she asked me a few questions, after which she said I wil send u an email if we need any more info or else we will process it to the final queue. I just got an email, I am assuming that it is queued got the final process.
> 
> below is the email devoid of any names.----------------Is this the email everybody else got when their case was sent to the final queue...?
> 
> I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been
> queued for another round of assessment. Once the application reaches the front of the queue
> another assessment will be made by our decision maker. If any further information is
> required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision.
> Due to application growth and limited places in the migration program, applications
> lodged in New Delhi are currently taking up to 8 to 11 months to finalise. Whilst this is
> longer than initially advised, it is still well within the DIBP global service standard. The
> global processing timeframe for Partner application is 12 months. We therefore suggest
> that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received
> notification of the visa decision.



I haven't been contacted by AHC yet regarding my file being forwarded, but after reading the email to me it sounds like your file is in final queue now. Congratulations, the countdown has begun for you :cheer2::cheer2:
October files are getting queued now 

Good Luck, hope you get your visa soon.
Also could you please fill out the SS update form with your CO name so I can update your details in the main SS. Thanks alot!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ReubenAlexander

THANKS Becky..... Hope everybody there gets their visa soon. cheers, will keep you guys posted..


----------



## ReubenAlexander

Becky,

I have sent u a PM, incase u havent received it, my case officer is the same as Rav



Becky26 said:


> I haven't been contacted by AHC yet regarding my file being forwarded, but after reading the email to me it sounds like your file is in final queue now. Congratulations, the countdown has begun for you :cheer2::cheer2:
> October files are getting queued now
> 
> Good Luck, hope you get your visa soon.
> Also could you please fill out the SS update form with your CO name so I can update your details in the main SS. Thanks alot!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

ReubenAlexander said:


> Becky,
> 
> I have sent u a PM, incase u havent received it, my case officer is the same as Rav


Yeah, I got your PM and have replied to it as well 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## _shel

Becky26 said:


> No worries, happy to help! Good Luck
> 
> Once your wife applies for the partner visa, she will be able to get Medicare if she travels to Australia on a visitor visa. You can go to the Medicare office and show them the Acknowledgement Letter that AHC will issue your wife after the application is lodged. They will then issue her the Medicare card.
> 
> If the baby is born in Australia he/she will be able to get Medicare and will automatically attain the same visa as the parents, if I'm not wrong.
> 
> Please ask around.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


 Just so people are aware. People who apply for spouse visas are NOT entitled to Medicare. Only applicants apply onshore who have the right to live in Australia are entitled to medicare before PR is granted. 

Secondary to that only people who are resident in Aust.ralia ie not visiting are entitled to use medicare. That includes citizens and PR holders who have yet to move permanently who may be visiting, validating their visa etc. 

Unless you come from a country with a reciprocal health care agreement you will be landed with a big bill from medicare. 

Nor will allowances be made by DIBP in changing your visa date if on a tourist visa. Change or extend the date when you need to leave the country so they can grant or change the validation date given due to pregnancy. Bar a 2 week period prior and just after the birth you are expected to keep to instructions even if heavily pregnant. Unless there are complications that will need evidence from your consultant expect to travel when instructed.


----------



## Becky26

No Grant today either :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry: :rant::rant::rant::rant: :faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> Just so people are aware. People who apply for spouse visas are NOT entitled to Medicare. Only applicants apply onshore who have the right to live in Australia are entitled to medicare before PR is granted.
> 
> Secondary to that only people who are resident in Aust.ralia ie not visiting are entitled to use medicare. That includes citizens and PR holders who have yet to move permanently who may be visiting, validating their visa etc.
> 
> Unless you come from a country with a reciprocal health care agreement you will be landed with a big bill from medicare.
> 
> Nor will allowances be made by DIBP in changing your visa date if on a tourist visa. Change or extend the date when you need to leave the country so they can grant or change the validation date given due to pregnancy. Bar a 2 week period prior and just after the birth you are expected to keep to instructions even if heavily pregnant. Unless there are complications that will need evidence from your consultant expect to travel when instructed.



Thank you for the valuable information


----------



## _shel

They are so mean imo. I had to validate my spouse visa 6+ months pregnant. I was so rough for the 24 hour flight  then just my luck me & my big bump got diverted & stuck in abu dhabi due to that stupid volcano in iceland!! 

I had asked to extend the date and was told no


----------



## girlaussie

Thank you Shel, I found it hard convincing anyone  hope they understand the Medicare system well now.

Thanks again.

Best,

Girl Aussie



_shel said:


> Just so people are aware. People who apply for spouse visas are NOT entitled to Medicare. Only applicants apply onshore who have the right to live in Australia are entitled to medicare before PR is granted.
> 
> Secondary to that only people who are resident in Aust.ralia ie not visiting are entitled to use medicare. That includes citizens and PR holders who have yet to move permanently who may be visiting, validating their visa etc.
> 
> Unless you come from a country with a reciprocal health care agreement you will be landed with a big bill from medicare.
> 
> Nor will allowances be made by DIBP in changing your visa date if on a tourist visa. Change or extend the date when you need to leave the country so they can grant or change the validation date given due to pregnancy. Bar a 2 week period prior and just after the birth you are expected to keep to instructions even if heavily pregnant. Unless there are complications that will need evidence from your consultant expect to travel when instructed.


----------



## girlaussie

Not again really.... 

I never tried to prove myself right or wrong, If you read my first two post carefully I was simply trying to clarify where Medicare is applicable. The information which was given to 'aussieland' was incorrect and I was trying to help him as the whole pregnancy etc is very very costly here and I know it v well that Medicare is not for those who are here on a visitor visa (while the Partner Visa is in progress), I have recently experienced it that's why trying to give him my best advise but I didn't realize that people are gonna take my comments personally. I never insulted or abused anyone throughout until someone doubt my integrity whether I called Medicare(at 2am) or just lying! This is where I proved myself by providing the 24/7 number and ask to get the info. 

I respect people and try my best to advise & assist others in best possible way. Just by writing long messages or 100000 posts on these forums doesn't make someone experienced but only doing the real practical stuff. It was never me intention to upset anyone, however if anyone did feel in this way then I do apologize.

I hope I clear me point so no further debate please.

Thanks

Girl Aussie



Akrishi12 said:


> Dear girausee
> 
> 
> On a happy note..
> Akrishi..


----------



## girlaussie

Hope you got my point too Becky, it was never intended personal. 

Good luck with your Partner Visa, hope you get it soon and experience this beautiful land

Best,

Girl Aussie



Becky26 said:


> Yeah, I got your PM and have replied to it as well
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> They are so mean imo. I had to validate my spouse visa 6+ months pregnant. I was so rough for the 24 hour flight  then just my luck me & my big bump got diverted & stuck in abu dhabi due to that stupid volcano in iceland!!
> 
> I had asked to extend the date and was told no



Very risky travelling when 6+ months pregnant. That was very inconsiderate of them not giving you an extension. What if god forbids some mishap would've happened? Who would have been held responsible for risking 2 lives? 
Must've felt relieved after reaching your destination


----------



## girlaussie

Oh wow, likesssssss..... 

To be honest, this whole Partner Visa process is so stressful that at times our sense of humour almost goes 'Dry' ... Heeheee but this is just a phase, it will end eventually.

Best,

Girl Aussie




girlaussie said:


> Hope you got my point too Becky, it was never intended personal.
> 
> Good luck with your Partner Visa, hope you get it soon and experience this beautiful land
> 
> Best,
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## Becky26

girlaussie said:


> Hope you got my point too Becky, it was never intended personal.
> 
> Good luck with your Partner Visa, hope you get it soon and experience this beautiful land
> 
> Best,
> 
> Girl Aussie



Don't know if you are a regular follower of this thread but I never claim that I am always correct. I was sharing the information that I gathered by speaking to a few reliable sources.

Apologies for doubting your integrity.
We all are mere strangers here who are helping and supporting each other in these frustrating times by being careful of what things might sound like to the other person when we post a reply and/or correct them.

I got the point, I always mention and leave the chance that I could be wrong too that's why I always ask for help in the matters I'm not too sure about. 
Anyways!
This was never meant to be an argument. Just somehow ended up like that. 

Thanks for your wishes! It is indeed a beautiful land. God Bless Australia!

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## girlaussie

Sorry to hear this, that's not nice really. 

Glad I landed within first 4months otherwise it would be very difficult to manage the whole flying exp.



_shel said:


> They are so mean imo. I had to validate my spouse visa 6+ months pregnant. I was so rough for the 24 hour flight  then just my luck me & my big bump got diverted & stuck in abu dhabi due to that stupid volcano in iceland!!
> 
> I had asked to extend the date and was told no


----------



## girlaussie

No worries... 



Becky26 said:


> Don't know if you are a regular follower of this thread but not everyone has the correct information.
> We all are mere strangers here who are helping and supporting each other in these frustrating times by being careful of what things might sound like to the other person when we post a reply.
> 
> I got the point, I always mention and leave the chance that I could be wrong too that's why I always ask for help in the matters I'm not too sure about.
> Anyways!
> This was never meant to be an argument. Just somehow ended up like that.
> 
> Thanks for your wishes! It is indeed a beautiful land. God Bless Australia!
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Ratna mala

Becky26 said:


> Updated Prediction List! 1st grant of the Week
> 
> 
> SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
> Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
> Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
> HappyDiwali----------------------38------------------------249
> muhu_jaggi----------------------34-------------------------215
> Akrishi12------------------------34-------------------------202
> sweet83--------------------------33--------------------------210
> MVK87----------------------------32--------------------------241
> Tuty_richard---------------------24--------------------------222
> Dan85----------------------------20---------------------------307
> Rudhresh------------------------19---------------------------179
> Sandxb-------------------------17--------------------------179
> Akshay.shah--------------------14---------------------------213
> Akshu--------------------------13----------------------------217
> loveforever---------------------01----------------------------228
> 
> 
> 2 off, 12 more to go :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> New addition to the Prediction List
> Good Luck everyone!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


congratulations 
iam waiting for mine


----------



## Justdeeps

*AHC Sleeping??*

Is AHC Sleeping??? why is this such a dry period?  Waiting for some good news from you all!!


----------



## loveforever

Becky26 said:


> Don't know if you are a regular follower of this thread but I never claim that I am always correct. I was sharing the information that I gathered by speaking to a few reliable sources.
> 
> Apologies for doubting your integrity.
> We all are mere strangers here who are helping and supporting each other in these frustrating times by being careful of what things might sound like to the other person when we post a reply and/or correct them.
> 
> I got the point, I always mention and leave the chance that I could be wrong too that's why I always ask for help in the matters I'm not too sure about.
> Anyways!
> This was never meant to be an argument. Just somehow ended up like that.
> 
> Thanks for your wishes! It is indeed a beautiful land. God Bless Australia!
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



hey becky 
hw r u
did u get update yet on ur file
and have you been any interview or still waiting


----------



## _shel

When did you apply Becky? Seems you have been waiting an awful long time? What have they said so far, any indications from them?


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Ratna mala said:


> congratulations
> iam waiting for mine


Hey Ratna mala,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Could you please fill out the below mentioned SpreadSheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our SS which we use to predict the processing method of AHC New Delhi, thanks a lot!  
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. From my knowledge, no one on this thread is a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share or any other member shares. I share my personal experiences and research to help. If you need more accurate and reliable information, please consult a MARA agent. 

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have. Good Luck!
Hope this information helps 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> hey becky
> hw r u
> did u get update yet on ur file
> and have you been any interview or still waiting


Hey loveforever,

I'm well, thanks for asking 
How are you? You still in Australia? 
Still waiting for "The Email" which either says that my file is in final queue or has the most awaited good news of my visa grant. 

Just keen to know whats happening. Called AHC once, but they gave me the same repetitive reply. My husband sent them an email on April 4, 2014. Hoping they will reply with some helpful information. This is wait is very stressful. I try not to think about it but still it's there in the back of my head. 

Hope things are well with you. Good luck and hoping for your speedy visa approval 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Please Help*



_shel said:


> When did you apply Becky? Seems you have been waiting an awful long time? What have they said so far, any indications from them?


I applied on July 22nd, 2013. At that time the indicative processing time frame for AHC New Delhi was 7 months. 10-12 weeks since DOL was how long it took to get a CO. My CO allocation took over 27 weeks.

Don't know what's going on. I even asked if any additional documents were required, but they said that no further documents are required from me. And told me to "Wait".

Can't even use the visitor visa option anymore as that could cause more delays. 262 days since DOL. Almost all of August applicants have got their visas. October files are being placed in final queue now. Don't know what to do. No emails, no phone calls work. Just gonna have to wait till this freaking "12 month period" is over. I try not to complain about it everyday  Trying to keep my calm and wait patiently.

*I have a question _shel and other seniors, please:- *
I had to submit 2 PCCs. One from India and then other one from the Australian Federal Police. My Indian PCC expires first, in June. 
God forbids, if things do take as long as 12 months, in that case will AHC ask me to provide a new Indian PCC?
I'm asking this because I'm going to have to apply for one from the Indian High Commission, Canberra as they were my passport's issuing authority. And that could take as long as 28 days :Cry: causing more delay :Cry:
Please Help!! Thank you so much 

Look forward to your reply. Thanks again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sweet83

Justdeeps said:


> Is AHC Sleeping??? why is this such a dry period?  Waiting for some good news from you all!!


Hi deepthi
yes seems they are sleeping.. god knows what exactly happened to them such a stupid careless people..they told me my file is completely assist by them no further required any documents on it..they put in final assessment Que on 5 march I guess they have to issue only grant letter to my file.. already 7 months gone why they delayed don't know?..I don't even planned yet my travel arrangements. Pathetic. 
God bless to all who is waiting
Regards
sweet83


----------



## loveforever

Becky26 said:


> Hey loveforever,
> 
> I'm well, thanks for asking
> How are you? You still in Australia?
> Still waiting for "The Email" which either says that my file is in final queue or has the most awaited good news of my visa grant.
> 
> Just keen to know whats happening. Called AHC once, but they gave me the same repetitive reply. My husband sent them an email on April 4, 2014. Hoping they will reply with some helpful information. This is wait is very stressful. I try not to think about it but still it's there in the back of my head.
> 
> Hope things are well with you. Good luck and hoping for your speedy visa approval
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


how abt ur interview
did they invite you for interview yet


----------



## Justdeeps

Hey sweet!! How are you dear??  I know this is so damn irritating. I dont why there so much delay in Becky's case also as she is a July applicant. Hmm..Anyways pray and hope for some good news soon...I know you must be already in a very much emotional state, don't let this upset you too much. Take care!!



sweet83 said:


> Hi deepthi
> yes seems they are sleeping.. god knows what exactly happened to them such a stupid careless people..they told me my file is completely assist by them no further required any documents on it..they put in final assessment Que on 5 march I guess they have to issue only grant letter to my file.. already 7 months gone why they delayed don't know?..I don't even planned yet my travel arrangements. Pathetic.
> God bless to all who is waiting
> Regards
> sweet83


----------



## detonator1961

*PMV info*



HappyDiwali said:


> Congrats Detonator - that is awesome news! Wish you all the very best for the future!
> 
> Did they call to advise or did you just receive an email with the update?
> 
> Hoping any moment for us too!


Hi Happy Diwali,

I got the news via email. Though 10 days before the visa grant I spoke with my CO 2 times and had arguments about delay and how other applicant getting it if their DOL & DOQ is after me. That was useless as he kept saying you can't compare.:blah:

Afterwards I applied for special consideration based on my marriage date. First he was like its not a valid or compassionate reason to apply for special consideration. But I think he got frustrated with my calls and said that he will forwarded my special consideration to SCO. The next working day I got the visa. I am not sure if that happened due to special consideration or just pure fluke.

This long weekend my fiancée is finally coming over.:whoo: Thanks to everyone for all the wishes.

Another important information for you:
You cannot apply for medicare on PMV (fiancée visa). You can only apply after getting married and after applying for onshore 820 partner visa. Basically you need a acknowledgement letter of 820 partner visa from DIBP to take it to Medicare office to get the Medicare card.

Hope this info helps all prospective marriage visa applicants.


----------



## aussieland

congrats detonator....good to hear the news...

does applying visitor visa increase ur spouse visa timelines?? i.e. incase I apply spouse visa n then bring my wife on visitor visa (for 3 months), so it means tht her visa spouse visa timelines will increase from 8 months+3 months....

*assuming spouse visa takes 8 months


----------



## saras712

aussieland said:


> congrats detonator....good to hear the news...
> 
> does applying visitor visa increase ur spouse visa timelines?? i.e. incase I apply spouse visa n then bring my wife on visitor visa (for 3 months), so it means tht her visa spouse visa timelines will increase from 8 months+3 months....
> 
> *assuming spouse visa takes 8 months


*Hi Aussiland 

Please refer my last post.It wont affect your time line unless
1. Your case officer wants her back home to place file in final queue
2. After placing your file in queue you still onshore when your decision was waiting for you to go offshore.

My wife came here for three month and gone back on time.She got visa in 224 days.So its depend what time you have applied.*


----------



## _shel

detonator1961 said:


> Hi Happy Diwali,
> 
> I got the news via email. Though 10 days before the visa grant I spoke with my CO 2 times and had arguments about delay and how other applicant getting it if their DOL & DOQ is after me. That was useless as he kept saying you can't compare.:blah:
> 
> Afterwards I applied for special consideration based on my marriage date. First he was like its not a valid or compassionate reason to apply for special consideration. But I think he got frustrated with my calls and said that he will forwarded my special consideration to SCO. The next working day I got the visa. I am not sure if that happened due to special consideration or just pure fluke.
> 
> This long weekend my fiancée is finally coming over.:whoo: Thanks to everyone for all the wishes.
> 
> Another important information for you:
> You cannot apply for medicare on PMV (fiancée visa). You can only apply after getting married and after applying for onshore 820 partner visa. Basically you need a acknowledgement letter of 820 partner visa from DIBP to take it to Medicare office to get the Medicare card.
> 
> Hope this info helps all prospective marriage visa applicants.


 And, spouses on a 309 or 820 are entitled to limited centrelink payments if you have kids without a waiting period. Only provisional/temporary visa holder that is. 

AND if you get the PR visa straight off you are entitled to more, again without a waiting period. Parenting & carers payments so nothing if you cant find work but if you have kids


----------



## Becky26

*Can anyone please help*



Becky26 said:


> *I have a question _shel and other seniors, please:- *
> I had to submit 2 PCCs. One from India and then other one from the Australian Federal Police. My Indian PCC expires first, in June.
> God forbids, if things do take as long as 12 months, in that case will AHC ask me to provide a new Indian PCC?
> I'm asking this because I'm going to have to apply for one from the Indian High Commission, Canberra as they were my passport's issuing authority. And that could take as long as 28 days :Cry: causing more delay :Cry:
> Please Help!! Thank you so much
> 
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks again.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Any advice, eagerly waiting for a reply.

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## _shel

If it expires before you get grant it will need redoing  or you will have to enter Australia to validate before it expires. So you may not get a lot of time to do so if granted before then. But I assume you will be eager to get there asap.

Why would you need to apply to Canberra? Surely any issuing authority in India should do? But then who knows how the Indian authorities do this stuff! 

Email your case officer and ask if they feel you will need a new one. That you are asking due to the time it takes to get one issued from the slow authorities in India. You are trying to help make their job easier  and the process smoother. Gives you chance to legitimately poke the case officer without just asking 'how long till I get my visa'


----------



## Arvi_krish

Becky26 said:


> Don't know if you are a regular follower of this thread but I never claim that I am always correct. I was sharing the information that I gathered by speaking to a few reliable sources.
> 
> Apologies for doubting your integrity.
> We all are mere strangers here who are helping and supporting each other in these frustrating times by being careful of what things might sound like to the other person when we post a reply and/or correct them.
> 
> I got the point, I always mention and leave the chance that I could be wrong too that's why I always ask for help in the matters I'm not too sure about.
> Anyways!
> This was never meant to be an argument. Just somehow ended up like that.
> 
> Thanks for your wishes! It is indeed a beautiful land. God Bless Australia!
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi all,


I have a query. .. I am going to apply for spouse visa in august.. can I apply for a tourist visa first and then check for 8503 condition on it and then apply spouse visa based on it


Thanks
Arvi krish


----------



## _shel

There is a high risk of being rejected applying for a tourist visa before spouse visa if your spouse is in Australia. If you manage to get on there will be an 8503 because its policy.


----------



## Arvi_krish

I am already in Australia now.... so am just planning to apply for one more at the end of july. I am just hoping if 8503 is not there in my second tourist visa I can apply for my spouse visa from Australia and then continue to stay here on a bridging visa... 

Please advice if anyone have any other opinion

Thanks for ur help in advance
Arvi krish


----------



## _shel

Do you have an 8503 on the visa you have now?


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> If it expires before you get grant it will need redoing  or you will have to enter Australia to validate before it expires. So you may not get a lot of time to do so if granted before then. But I assume you will be eager to get there asap.
> 
> Why would you need to apply to Canberra? Surely any issuing authority in India should do? But then who knows how the Indian authorities do this stuff!
> 
> Email your case officer and ask if they feel you will need a new one. That you are asking due to the time it takes to get one issued from the slow authorities in India. You are trying to help make their job easier  and the process smoother. Gives you chance to legitimately poke the case officer without just asking 'how long till I get my visa'



The word Eager doesn't even begin to explain how I feel. 

The checklist issued by the VFS says that the PCC must be issued by the Regional Passport Officer i.e. that Passport Office that issued the applicant their passport. PCC issued by any other authority will not be accepted.
Now because the Indian High Commission issued my passport, I had to apply to them (online). That took 28 days for them to process it.
The Australian PCC took 2 weeks in total. Amazing how different the processing time frames are for the office that is located in the same country.

I don't even know how Indian authorities do stuff, especially the official work. Only GOD knows! 

My husband sent AHC an email on April 1, 2014 but haven't heard anything from them so far. I tried calling them just now but the call goes straight to a stupid answering machine that says "sorry the mailbox is full". 
Arrrrghhhhhhhhh........:rant::rant::rant::rant: :smash::smash::smash::smash::smash: So pissed off, they don't reply to emails or phone calls. 

There are only 68 working days left before my "standard processing time frame of 12 months" gets over. Keen to see what wonders they will do in this much time when they haven't done **** in 9 months :yell::yell::yell::yell::yell:

So Over It!!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> I am already in Australia now.... so am just planning to apply for one more at the end of july. I am just hoping if 8503 is not there in my second tourist visa I can apply for my spouse visa from Australia and then continue to stay here on a bridging visa...
> 
> Please advice if anyone have any other opinion
> 
> Thanks for ur help in advance
> Arvi krish



"8503- No Further Stay" condition is most likely added to a visitor visa if the applicant is from a high risk country. This condition is there so that the Immigration department can grant more visas and also reduce the number of people overstaying their visas. 

There is more information available on the DIBP website. Below is the link to it:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/52bWaiving_Condition8503.htm

The route you're thinking of taking is quite risky. Be Careful! You don't want red flags on your file. Good Luck! Consult a MARA agent if you're in Australia. They will be able to help you with more accurate and reliable information.
Hope this helps. 
Seniors please, advice. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arvi_krish

_shel said:


> Do you have an 8503 on the visa you have now?


Yup I have a 8503 and am returning on 01 may 2014


----------



## _shel

Then I can't see any reason why you wouldn't get another 8503 and you obviously have to go offshore to apply for another tourist visa.


----------



## girlaussie

As 8503 has 'No Further Stay' condition which implies to all Tourist Visa, chances of getting it waived is very slim unless there is compelling and compassionate circumstances which the person has no control.

Best,

Girl Aussie




Arvi_krish said:


> I am already in Australia now.... so am just planning to apply for one more at the end of july. I am just hoping if 8503 is not there in my second tourist visa I can apply for my spouse visa from Australia and then continue to stay here on a bridging visa...
> 
> Please advice if anyone have any other opinion
> 
> Thanks for ur help in advance
> Arvi krish


----------



## girlaussie

Hi Becky

As per Australian Immigration PCC is valid for 12 months, however if case is in progress then applicant has to get a new one. I submitted PCC from 2 different countries, one had the validity for a year & second was valid only for 6months from the authority. Although my case was finalised in less than 6 months but I was asked to submit again which I did very timely and grant visa in 12 days.

Hope & pray you grant within 68 days.

Best,

Girl Aussie



Becky26 said:


> The word Eager doesn't even begin to explain how I feel.
> 
> The checklist issued by the VFS says that the PCC must be issued by the Regional Passport Officer i.e. that Passport Office that issued the applicant their passport. PCC issued by any other authority will not be accepted.
> Now because the Indian High Commission issued my passport, I had to apply to them (online). That took 28 days for them to process it.
> The Australian PCC took 2 weeks in total. Amazing how different the processing time frames are for the office that is located in the same country.
> 
> I don't even know how Indian authorities do stuff, especially the official work. Only GOD knows!
> 
> My husband sent AHC an email on April 1, 2014 but haven't heard anything from them so far. I tried calling them just now but the call goes straight to a stupid answering machine that says "sorry the mailbox is full".
> Arrrrghhhhhhhhh........:rant::rant::rant::rant: :smash::smash::smash::smash::smash: So pissed off, they don't reply to emails or phone calls.
> 
> There are only 68 working days left before my "standard processing time frame of 12 months" gets over. Keen to see what wonders they will do in this much time when they haven't done **** in 9 months :yell::yell::yell::yell::yell:
> 
> So Over It!!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

girlaussie said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> As per Australian Immigration PCC is valid for 12 months, however if case is in progress then applicant has to get a new one. I submitted PCC from 2 different countries, one had the validity for a year & second was valid only for 6months from the authority. Although my case was finalised in less than 6 months but I was asked to submit again which I did very timely and grant visa in 12 days.
> 
> Hope & pray you grant within 68 days.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks so much for your kind wishes and prayers. As the time is getting longer, the anticipation and wait is becoming more and more intolerable.

I'll wait for another month and see what happens. I'll apply for one in May.
Thanks again. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Thanks so much for your kind wishes and prayers. As the time is getting longer, the anticipation and wait is becoming more and more intolerable.
> 
> I'll wait for another month and see what happens. I'll apply for one in May.
> Thanks again.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

It usually takes 10-15 days not 28 days. Its their website which says 28 days or 3 months.

My husband did his PCC from melbourne as his passport was issued in Melbourne.

Regards,
Tanvi


----------



## tanvilamba

Hi,

I had applied for my partner visa from New Delhi on 22nd November, 2013. 

I am still waiting for CO.

I am in Melboune on Tourist Visa.

Question: I heard AHC doesnt allocate CO if you are on tourist visa?


----------



## girlaussie

It is indeed a very frustrating exercise but trust me it eventually will end in the form of 'Re-Union' so I would say enjoy as much as you can while you are there with family/friends, this time is very precious you gonna miss it when you are here.

Girl Aussie



Becky26 said:


> Thanks so much for your kind wishes and prayers. As the time is getting longer, the anticipation and wait is becoming more and more intolerable.
> 
> I'll wait for another month and see what happens. I'll apply for one in May.
> Thanks again.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## sweet83

saras712 said:


> *Hi Aussiland
> 
> Please refer my last post.It wont affect your time line unless
> 1. Your case officer wants her back home to place file in final queue
> 2. After placing your file in queue you still onshore when your decision was waiting for you to go offshore.
> 
> My wife came here for three month and gone back on time.She got visa in 224 days.So its depend what time you have applied.*





tanvilamba said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for my partner visa from New Delhi on 22nd November, 2013.
> 
> I am still waiting for CO.
> 
> I am in Melboune on Tourist Visa.
> 
> Question: I heard AHC doesnt allocate CO if you are on tourist visa?


Hi tanvi
as per my best knowledge co allocation on the file as per there timeset currently 26 weeks after the file lodgement. . But for getting visa u should be in offshore I mean in india..
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



tanvilamba said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for my partner visa from New Delhi on 22nd November, 2013.
> 
> I am still waiting for CO.
> 
> I am in Melboune on Tourist Visa.
> 
> Question: I heard AHC doesnt allocate CO if you are on tourist visa?


Hey tanvilamba,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Could you please add your partner visa application details by filling out the Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form. We use this information to predict the procedure that AHC New Delhi follows to process our applications.
Below is the link to the SS Update Form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. From my knowledge, no one on this thread is a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share or any other member shares. I share my personal experiences and research to help. If you need more accurate and reliable information, please consult a MARA agent. 

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*From what I know, CO doesn't depend on the applicant being onshore or offshore. According to recent trend of AHC, CO allocation is taking between 25-26 weeks since DOL.
It's the final queue where the file can sometimes get stuck if the applicant is onshore. And AHC may or may not inform the applicant to get offshore which causes the delay in getting the visa approved.

October files have started getting CO allocated so it won't be very long till you get one as well 
Hope this helps. Good Luck. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vsp2904

Hi Becky,

Can you please update the spreadsheet for me on my visa. My file has been queued on 07/03. Thank you

vsp


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> It usually takes 10-15 days not 28 days. Its their website which says 28 days or 3 months.
> 
> My husband did his PCC from melbourne as his passport was issued in Melbourne.
> 
> Regards,
> Tanvi


Thanks for your reply. That was pretty quick for your husband. When I applied for mine in June 2013, it took me over a month to receive it. While the Australian PCC took 2 weeks 
Hoping that I won't have to apply for another PCC again 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

girlaussie said:


> It is indeed a very frustrating exercise but trust me it eventually will end in the form of 'Re-Union' so I would say enjoy as much as you can while you are there with family/friends, this time is very precious you gonna miss it when you are here.
> 
> Girl Aussie



It's just that I know I will miss my parents but still I just wanna be with my husband. I know there are many others on here who haven't seen their spouse for much longer than me but even thinking about that doesn't make the heartache and this sucky situation less sucky.

Hoping I'll make it before his birthday in 2nd week of May. Yet another occasion is at hand and the anticipation seems to be never endingray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

vsp2904 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Can you please update the spreadsheet for me on my visa. My file has been queued on 07/03. Thank you
> 
> vsp


Hey vsp,

How are you? Congratulations on getting the file to final queue. Hope you get the visa very soon. The countdown has begun :biggrin1::biggrin1:
And thanks for updating us. I have added the DOQ to your application details :dance::dance:
Look forward to your good news.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## _shel

Becky26 said:


> It's just that I know I will miss my parents but still I just wanna be with my husband. I know there are many others on here who haven't seen their spouse for much longer than me but even thinking about that doesn't make the heartache and this sucky situation less sucky.
> 
> Hoping I'll make it before his birthday in 2nd week of May. Yet another occasion is at hand and the anticipation seems to be never endingray:ray:ray:ray:ray:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


 Well depending if they want to and are able your hubby can sponsor them for a long stay tourist visa if he has 2 years residence.


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> Well depending if they want to and are able your hubby can sponsor them for a long stay tourist visa if he has 2 years residence.


good idea


----------



## greeniearun

Guys, sorry to barge.. I've lodged an 189.. For 309 and 100 what's the process.. You file your application - Do medicals and PCC - CO allocated - Visa grant.. Is that all ?


----------



## sweet83

Hi hh8570
wish you'll all the best for your journey...have a fabulous life ahead with your spouse...one's again happy and safe journey to you...
Regards
sweet83


----------



## sweet83

Hey becky
where are you? Is everything fine with you? First time I seen in forum you didn't update the prediction list here...is everything alright with you? I am worried pls leave pm to me.
regards
sweet83


----------



## muhu_jaggi

*Easter*

I dunno whether AHC is saving the grants to the month end.Now easter break will start and they will delay further more.


----------



## asahni

Hi

I have applied for partner Visa 309 on 8th October 2013. The case officer was allocated on 10th March 2014 and the application was forwarded to the final queue after the final assessment on 27th March 2014.

I have still not get any sort of update on How long it more take for the final decision to arrive.

What I came to know is that it might take another month or more for the final decision to come.

In case anybody is having any idea on this, request to please share his/her thoughts.


----------



## sweet83

muhu_jaggi said:


> I dunno whether AHC is saving the grants to the month end.Now easter break will start and they will delay further more.


Hi muhu_jaggi
I guess by this week we heard something good for sure usally I seen after 15 Ahc work in full swing. .let's hope this month they do as allways. By Friday to Monday AHC closed two days loss for sure ..
regards
sweet83


----------



## muhu_jaggi

Hey Sweet83,
I too hope so!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Justdeeps

Why is there no grant news??  N where is Becky?? Is she fine?


----------



## sweet83

Justdeeps said:


> Why is there no grant news??  N where is Becky?? Is she fine?


Hey deepthi
how are you? ..yes only two grant we receive yet very slow process now..and no news from becky I hope everything goes well wirh her...first time I seen she didn't update prediction list on forum this Sunday..I am so worried about her.
regards
sweet83


----------



## Justdeeps

Am doing good dear. Hope you are too.

I also noticed there was no prediction list this week. Hope everything is well at Becky's end. Praying for all of you!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Cheers,
Deepthi



sweet83 said:


> Hey deepthi
> how are you? ..yes only two grant we receive yet very slow process now..and no news from becky I hope everything goes well wirh her...first time I seen she didn't update prediction list on forum this Sunday..I am so worried about her.
> regards
> sweet83


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 3rd Week of April 2014*



sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> where are you? Is everything fine with you? First time I seen in forum you didn't update the prediction list here...is everything alright with you? I am worried pls leave pm to me.
> regards
> sweet83





Justdeeps said:


> Why is there no grant news??  N where is Becky?? Is she fine?





sweet83 said:


> Hey deepthi
> how are you? ..yes only two grant we receive yet very slow process now..and no news from becky I hope everything goes well wirh her...first time I seen she didn't update prediction list on forum this Sunday..I am so worried about her.
> regards
> sweet83


Dear members,

Apologies for the late post. I was having some internet issues at home since Saturday therefore I couldn't post the Prediction List on time.
Hope everyone is having a nice week. Below is the updated Prediction List for the 3rd week of April:-


SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
HappyDiwali----------------------46------------------------249
muhu_jaggi----------------------42-------------------------223
Akrishi12------------------------42-------------------------210
sweet83--------------------------41--------------------------218
MVK87----------------------------40--------------------------249
Ratna mala----------------------39---------------------------236
vsp2903--------------------------39---------------------------214
Tuty_richard---------------------32--------------------------230
Dan85----------------------------28---------------------------315
Rudhresh------------------------27---------------------------187
Sandxb-------------------------25--------------------------183
Akshay.shah--------------------22---------------------------221
Akshu--------------------------21----------------------------225
loveforever---------------------08----------------------------236
ReubenAlexander-------------06---------------------------176
candycrush----------------------01---------------------------183


Please keep praying guys, there hasn't been a lot of activity on the forum in regards to visa grants. Hang in there! It's coming :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
sweet and Deepthi apologies for worrying you guys. It's nice to know that people care even though we have never met 
Good Luck to you sweet, hoping and waiting for your good news. 

Good Luck to all!! Please keep us posted. Thanks!

*P.S.- Congratulations to candycrush for getting their file in final queue :cheer2: hope you get the visa soon *

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



asahni said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for partner Visa 309 on 8th October 2013. The case officer was allocated on 10th March 2014 and the application was forwarded to the final queue after the final assessment on 27th March 2014.
> 
> I have still not get any sort of update on How long it more take for the final decision to arrive.
> 
> What I came to know is that it might take another month or more for the final decision to come.
> 
> In case anybody is having any idea on this, request to please share his/her thoughts.


Hey asahni,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. From my knowledge, no one on this thread is a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share or any other member shares. I share my personal experiences and research to help. If you need more accurate and reliable information, please consult a MARA agent. 

*
REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
If you have a look at the SS, you'll be able to see that October 2013 applications have just started moving to the final queue. So don't worry yourself. Hopefully you should be hearing from your CO about your file being moved to the final assessment. And if you are very anxious to know most applicants just call AHC to know the update regarding their file. 
Good Luck!

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## babitha89

Hi everyone,


Have been going through the forum for about 1 week now, firstly want to give a pat to everyone who are helping out each other, u guys rock n doing a fantastic job...
coming to me....I filled the form for the stats assesment..

LODGED DATE: 04 Mar 2014

Yesterday I got an email from one of the CO asking me to undergo for Medicals,
Want to ask in terms of the number of days it took for CO to ask for medicals is good/ bad

Now can I confirm that first CO has been allocated for my Visa

Thanks in advance,
Babitha


----------



## babitha89

apologies, have'nt done yet ,

further extending my query,
whats is the under going process further

Babitha


----------



## saras712

babitha89 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Have been going through the forum for about 1 week now, firstly want to give a pat to everyone who are helping out each other, u guys rock n doing a fantastic job...
> coming to me....I filled the form for the stats assesment..
> 
> LODGED DATE: 04 Mar 2014
> 
> Yesterday I got an email from one of the CO asking me to undergo for Medicals,
> Want to ask in terms of the number of days it took for CO to ask for medicals is good/ bad
> 
> Now can I confirm that first CO has been allocated for my Visa
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Babitha



*Hi Babitha

:welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:


Please fill your information in link below in my signature.Its normal after one month they ask for medical so its hard to tell that person emailed you is you case officer or not.

Keep checking post and keep updated us.*


----------



## Ansh311

Hi All,

My DOL is 19 july 2013,
CO was allocated on 22 november 2013 .. But later she left the organisation and i had to wait 40 days for another CO allocation
Submitted additional documents on 13 dec 2013 .
My wife is an Australian citizen. We both were interviewed on phone.
On 1st feb i was told that my case is been sent for external checks.
I applied a tourist visa on 10th march but didnt hear anything yet.
Anyone has any Idea that how long this external checks will take?
I tried to update my details in spread sheet but i cant see it in SS


----------



## Justdeeps

Ah alright  Becky, we are so used seeing your prediction list and others that forum looked empty & void when you didnt post anything.  

Good to know you are fine...good luck to you too!! 



Becky26 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Apologies for the late post. I was having some internet issues at home since Saturday therefore I couldn't post the Prediction List on time.
> Hope everyone is having a nice week. Below is the updated Prediction List for the 3rd week of April:-
> 
> 
> SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
> Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
> Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
> HappyDiwali----------------------46------------------------249
> muhu_jaggi----------------------42-------------------------223
> Akrishi12------------------------42-------------------------210
> sweet83--------------------------41--------------------------218
> MVK87----------------------------40--------------------------249
> Ratna mala----------------------39---------------------------236
> vsp2903--------------------------39---------------------------214
> Tuty_richard---------------------32--------------------------230
> Dan85----------------------------28---------------------------315
> Rudhresh------------------------27---------------------------187
> Sandxb-------------------------25--------------------------183
> Akshay.shah--------------------22---------------------------221
> Akshu--------------------------21----------------------------225
> loveforever---------------------08----------------------------236
> ReubenAlexander-------------06---------------------------176
> candycrush----------------------01---------------------------183
> 
> 
> Please keep praying guys, there hasn't been a lot of activity on the forum in regards to visa grants. Hang in there! It's coming :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> sweet and Deepthi apologies for worrying you guys. It's nice to know that people care even though we have never met
> Good Luck to you sweet, hoping and waiting for your good news.
> 
> Good Luck to all!! Please keep us posted. Thanks!
> 
> *P.S.- Congratulations to candycrush for getting their file in final queue :cheer2: hope you get the visa soon *
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Akrishi12

I really hope for some visa grants this week..  don't have the patience to wait for next week..keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## asahni

Becky26 said:


> Hey asahni,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> 
> *
> REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
> If you have a look at the SS, you'll be able to see that October 2013 applications have just started moving to the final queue. So don't worry yourself. Hopefully you should be hearing from your CO about your file being moved to the final assessment. And if you are very anxious to know most applicants just call AHC to know the update regarding their file.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky

Thanks for the reply!

I updated spreadsheet with my visa application lodgement details.

My application has already been forwarded and placed in final Queue on 27th March. But still I am worried about how many more days it might take for the final decision to come.

My husband was very much optimistic about the visa grant by the end of this month, but looking at the spreadsheet it seems like it takes on average 80-90 days once the application goes to the final queue.

Thanks


----------



## candycrush

Thanks Becky! Now its a waiting game :fingerscrossed:



Becky26 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Apologies for the late post. I was having some internet issues at home since Saturday therefore I couldn't post the Prediction List on time.
> Hope everyone is having a nice week. Below is the updated Prediction List for the 3rd week of April:-
> Thanks Becky! Another waiting game started :fingerscrossed:
> 
> SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
> Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
> Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
> HappyDiwali----------------------46------------------------249
> muhu_jaggi----------------------42-------------------------223
> Akrishi12------------------------42-------------------------210
> sweet83--------------------------41--------------------------218
> MVK87----------------------------40--------------------------249
> Ratna mala----------------------39---------------------------236
> vsp2903--------------------------39---------------------------214
> Tuty_richard---------------------32--------------------------230
> Dan85----------------------------28---------------------------315
> Rudhresh------------------------27---------------------------187
> Sandxb-------------------------25--------------------------183
> Akshay.shah--------------------22---------------------------221
> Akshu--------------------------21----------------------------225
> loveforever---------------------08----------------------------236
> ReubenAlexander-------------06---------------------------176
> candycrush----------------------01---------------------------183
> 
> 
> Please keep praying guys, there hasn't been a lot of activity on the forum in regards to visa grants. Hang in there! It's coming :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> sweet and Deepthi apologies for worrying you guys. It's nice to know that people care even though we have never met
> Good Luck to you sweet, hoping and waiting for your good news.
> 
> Good Luck to all!! Please keep us posted. Thanks!
> 
> *P.S.- Congratulations to candycrush for getting their file in final queue :cheer2: hope you get the visa soon *
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



babitha89 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Have been going through the forum for about 1 week now, firstly want to give a pat to everyone who are helping out each other, u guys rock n doing a fantastic job...
> coming to me....I filled the form for the stats assesment..
> 
> LODGED DATE: 04 Mar 2014
> 
> Yesterday I got an email from one of the CO asking me to undergo for Medicals,
> Want to ask in terms of the number of days it took for CO to ask for medicals is good/ bad
> 
> Now can I confirm that first CO has been allocated for my Visa
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Babitha


Hey Babitha,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

As saras requested you, could you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. From my knowledge, no one on this thread is a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share or any other member shares. I share my personal experiences and research to help. If you need more accurate and reliable information, please consult a MARA agent. 

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*Unfortunately CO allocation as per the current trend is taking 25-26 weeks from Date of Lodgement (DOL) so you have some wait ahead of you.
If you have a look at the SS you'll be able to understand much better 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and keep praying; that's what all of us on this thread do because the wait is very difficult. Take up a hobby where you can invest the free time in your hands if you don't work.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Ansh311 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My DOL is 19 july 2013,
> CO was allocated on 22 november 2013 .. But later she left the organisation and i had to wait 40 days for another CO allocation
> Submitted additional documents on 13 dec 2013 .
> My wife is an Australian citizen. We both were interviewed on phone.
> On 1st feb i was told that my case is been sent for external checks.
> I applied a tourist visa on 10th march but didnt hear anything yet.
> Anyone has any Idea that how long this external checks will take?
> I tried to update my details in spread sheet but i cant see it in SS


Hey Ansh311,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling out the SS Form. Sravanthi added your details. You can view them in the main SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. From my knowledge, no one on this thread is a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share or any other member shares. I share my personal experiences and research to help. If you need more accurate and reliable information, please consult a MARA agent. 


*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*I'm not too sure about the external checks because I haven't come across many of those cases from India a lot. There have been applicants from Pakistan and Nepal whose files had to wait for the clearance from external checks.
*Seniors, please advice! Anyone who has knowledge on this topic. Thanks in advance *

As for your visitor visa application, the current processing time frame for AHC New Delhi is 15 working days and standard time frame as per DIBP is 1 month. Below is a link from AHC New Delhi website that shows all the processing time frames:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission


I'm a July 2013 applicant as well. It'll be 270 days since DOL for me very soon. Hoping good news comes very soon for both of us ray:ray:ray:ray: This wait seems to be getting more painful as the time goes by.
Anyways, good luck and please keep us posted :smile::smile:

Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

asahni said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I updated spreadsheet with my visa application lodgement details.
> 
> My application has already been forwarded and placed in final Queue on 27th March. But still I am worried about how many more days it might take for the final decision to come.
> 
> My husband was very much optimistic about the visa grant by the end of this month, but looking at the spreadsheet it seems like it takes on average 80-90 days once the application goes to the final queue.
> 
> Thanks



Hey asahni,

Thanks for filling out the form 
Your details have been added to the main SS now. You can view them by clicking on the following link :-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Good Luck, please keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Dear Gdeep, 

How are you? Could you please update your application processing status so that I can update your details in our SS.
We haven't heard from you in a while now and are wondering if your file has been allocated a CO and/or your file has been forwarded fo final decision.

Please update us. I look forward to your reply. Thank you for time and help.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Ansh311

Hi becky,
During my last job i travelled more than 50 times to UAE and Afghanistan..
I have been living and working at US air base.. In addition to that multiple visits to eu, china, japan ,thailand , malaysia, singapore etc..
Twice i have been to Oz as well.. So i can understand that my file is gone for external checks becos of my messy travel history..
I called the AHC regarding my tourist visa and they said its still under processing.
Yes i know that you submitted your application same date as mine..
A big and important part of our lives is just getting wasted in waiting for this visa.
My CO's code number is 10


----------



## Becky26

Ansh311 said:


> Hi becky,
> During my last job i travelled more than 50 times to UAE and Afghanistan..
> I have been living and working at US air base.. In addition to that multiple visits to eu, china, japan ,thailand , malaysia, singapore etc..
> Twice i have been to Oz as well.. So i can understand that my file is gone for external checks becos of my messy travel history..
> I called the AHC regarding my tourist visa and they said its still under processing.
> Yes i know that you submitted your application same date as mine..
> A big and important part of our lives is just getting wasted in waiting for this visa.
> My CO's code number is 10



Hey Ansh311,

Thanks for your reply :smile::smile:
From your post, sounds like you were in the military?? Only a guess 

That's probably the reason for the external checks. Don't worry it'll be fine. Those checks are just for DIBP to be 100% sure that everything is alright and the applicant is safe/no harm to the country if allowed to live in Australia permanently. 

And yeah, been waiting for the past 8 months for the visa. Can't work either cause companies want signed agreement for minimum 2 years. And I can't give them that. So yeah the time is of the essence and is just getting wasted in waiting.

Good luck mate! Hope you get good news soon. Thanks again for your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## babitha89

*Hi Team, SHOUTING FOR HELP 
I have recorded my details in the form,
No data has been updated in the Spreadsheet yet,

P.S: I am actually filling this form for the second time now, *


----------



## Ansh311

Haha no i was not in military, i was working for a German fuel company which was fuel contractor to western forces, i was a procurement manager there.
I have no issues with any kind of checks .. Problem is ridiculously long waiting period.
You n I are july applicants, many after us has already got visa and we dont even know that what is happening with ours.
No final or semi final que for us..
I check my mail after every couple minutes.. Phone battery dies but no mail ever pops up.. 
loads of people ask me n wife that what's going on, when are we gonna be together.. I dont even know that what should i tell them.


----------



## Becky26

babitha89 said:


> *Hi Team, SHOUTING FOR HELP
> I have recorded my details in the form,
> No data has been updated in the Spreadsheet yet,
> 
> P.S: I am actually filling this form for the second time now, *


Hey babitha89,

I have added your application details in the SS now. 
You can view them by clicking on the following link:- 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Please bear in mind that neither I or Sravanthi (other member who has the editing rights for the SS, works full time) are not online 24/7 so please have patience. As soon as we get time, we come online and answer any queries and add new members to the SS.
Thanks for your consideration. Good luck to you. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Ansh311 said:


> Haha no i was not in military, i was working for a German fuel company which was fuel contractor to western forces, i was a procurement manager there.
> I have no issues with any kind of checks .. Problem is ridiculously long waiting period.
> You n I are july applicants, many after us has already got visa and we dont even know that what is happening with ours.
> No final or semi final que for us..
> I check my mail after every couple minutes.. Phone battery dies but no mail ever pops up..
> loads of people ask me n wife that what's going on, when are we gonna be together.. I dont even know that what should i tell them.




Oooopss.....my guess was waaay off hahaha
But I think AHC should follow the 12 month processing time frame limit in finalizing the applications. Hoping you get the good news very soon. 

Don't worry this time will pass. We both are near the shore. I know exactly how you feel. Same things happen with us too. All of our friends and my husband's family ask my husband when I'm getting back and when will be able to catch up with them. When we will be able to go see my husband's grandparents and cousins. This is the crappiest situation :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry: 

This makes things so much more painful. Worst is missing out on the special occasions. This weekend is Easter, then my husband's birthday in May. God only knows what the future holds. Hoping for the best.
Keep praying and have faith in God 
Good Luck! Please keep us posted :smile::smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## babitha89

Becky26 said:


> Hey babitha89,
> 
> I have added your application details in the SS now.
> You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
> 
> Please bear in mind that neither I or Sravanthi (other member who has the editing rights for the SS, works full time) are not online 24/7 so please have patience. As soon as we get time, we come online and answer any queries and add new members to the SS.
> Thanks for your consideration. Good luck to you.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Opps apologies Becky, 
I was more concerned about my details gone missing,
thatz da reason I raised it again,
no doubt tht u galz doin a splendid work hre :second::second::second:....

Regards,
Babitha*


----------



## Becky26

babitha89 said:


> *Opps apologies Becky,
> I was more concerned about my details gone missing,
> thatz da reason I raised it again,
> no doubt tht u galz doin a splendid work hre :second::second::second:....
> 
> Regards,
> Babitha*



No worries 
Thanks for understanding :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck to all!!*

Last working day of the week tomorrow, before the long weekend. AHC will resume work on Tuesday April 22, 2014. 
Good Luck to all waiting. Hoping this week will bring some smiles and Easter happiness. 
Keep praying ray:ray:ray:ray:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HH8570

sweet83 said:


> Hi hh8570
> wish you'll all the best for your journey...have a fabulous life ahead with your spouse...one's again happy and safe journey to you...
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey sweet83
How are you dear? Thank you so much for your lovely wishes and especially for keeping in my mind my date of departure from India. I reached here safely on Sunday and feeling out of the world with my hubby.... Its really disappointing that AHC has slowed down its pace again. I was expecting you and becky might have got Visa till now. Pray amd wish for both of you for early visa grant. i have gone through all this. I will be in touch till both of you get visa. Good luck anf lots of love to little one . I will send reply to your privatr message soo . 
Regards
HH8570


----------



## jaiganesh

hey guys 
back to forum after couple of months. good luck and all the best to all who are waiting for visa.
Guys i am in adelaide from last 2 months, this place sucks, no job, no apartment.\


----------



## sweet83

jaiganesh said:


> hey guys
> back to forum after couple of months. good luck and all the best to all who are waiting for visa.
> Guys i am in adelaide from last 2 months, this place sucks, no job, no apartment.\


Hi
Adelaide is nice place to stay ...really there are less job and apartments issues??? I guess its depend on specific sector not for everyone. .if you are facing problem there you should relocate a new place where you been able to find good arrangements for your life. All the best tc.
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

*Heeeey!!!*



HH8570 said:


> Hey sweet83
> How are you dear? Thank you so much for your lovely wishes and especially for keeping in my mind my date of departure from India. I reached here safely on Sunday and feeling out of the world with my hubby.... Its really disappointing that AHC has slowed down its pace again. I was expecting you and becky might have got Visa till now. Pray amd wish for both of you for early visa grant. i have gone through all this. I will be in touch till both of you get visa. Good luck anf lots of love to little one . I will send reply to your privatr message soo .
> Regards
> HH8570




Hey HH8570,

So glad to know you are finally re-united with your husband :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: and are having a great time. I can't imagine what an amazing feeling that must be. I just dream about it everyday hahaha
Have a wonderful life ahead. You deserve it. 

Thank you so much for sticking around waiting for our good news. And for praying for us. Hopefully they will be heard soon and we both will be able to be with our husbands very soon :smile::smile: 

Take care and have a great Easter 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## muhu_jaggi

No grants this week!!!!Hopefully AHC would have been busy planning their easter break with their family!!!:cheer2:...


----------



## Becky26

muhu_jaggi said:


> No grants this week!!!!Hopefully AHC would have been busy planning their easter break with their family!!!:cheer2:...


Lucky them ey!!!! *sarcasm*
Wonder how long this wait is going to be for:der::der::der::der: :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :frown::frown::frown: :rant::rant::rant::rant:


----------



## ani25588

Hello everyone!!
Havent been around for a while!! 
Its been more than three mnths after lodgement and no news from Ahc!! Considering the senior expat files delay i wonder when i will get through!! 😔 
I had a query.. What if i go to australia on visiting visa and my partner visa arrives.. Do i have to come back to india for that or if i just go n visit a near by country say new zealand( a short honeymoon 😃 ) will that be ok?? Will they clear my visa?? Or is it necessary to come back to india??
Regards
Ani25588


----------



## lonestar56

hi all, 

I have Lodged my application on 29th Oct 2013, I was assigned CO ( Don't know the date) its around 172 days already, so i have decided to go on visitors visa( sub class 600) last thursday i.e 17th April 2014.

Could any help me regarding the actual time visitors visa process time..if its 15 working days,do i have to wait until long because of easter holidays added to it

18th April,19,20,21- holidays----------4
22,23,24-working days--------3
25,26,27-----holidays for AHC--------3
28,29,30,1----working --------4
2,3,4--------Holidays----------------3
5,6,7,8--------W-------------4
9,10,11-------H----------------------3
12,13,14,15-------------------4

i.e 15+13days holidays-----28days average.

I have one more Question, Do i have to come back india to activate my Partner Visa( sub class 309), or can i get it activated in another country like new zealand.(As VFS suggested for Partner visa you should be outside Australia)Also, Suggested that you can be anyother country.

Please Reply


----------



## _shel

You can go to any country you can get a visa for. Your case officer in India will try and convince you that you must return to India. Its not true and only the Indian high commission does this. Applicants from the UK, Pakistan, anywhere just nip to NZ.


----------



## Becky26

*Happy Easter*

Wishing everyone a very Happy Easter!! May Christ's resurrection brings everlasting hope and and redemption to all of us.

Hope the easter bunny brought everyone heaps of yummy chocolaty eggs and also brings us our visas very soon hehehehehehe 

GOD Bless All :smile: and Good Luck!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



ani25588 said:


> Hello everyone!!
> Havent been around for a while!!
> Its been more than three mnths after lodgement and no news from Ahc!! Considering the senior expat files delay i wonder when i will get through!! ��
> I had a query.. What if i go to australia on visiting visa and my partner visa arrives.. Do i have to come back to india for that or if i just go n visit a near by country say new zealand( a short honeymoon �� ) will that be ok?? Will they clear my visa?? Or is it necessary to come back to india??
> Regards
> Ani25588



Hey ani25588,

How are you? We all are in somewhat similar situation as you so I completely understand your frustration that is caused by the lack of communication on AHC's part.

As per the current trend, CO allocation is taking between 25-26 weeks from DOL (which is over 6 months time).
Below is the link to AHC New Delhi's website with average processing time frames for visas:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

I came across your application details in the SS. I noticed you applied in January 2014. As per the SS, October 2013 files are being allocated COs and being forwarded in the final queue at the moment. So you might have to wait for another couple of months to hear anything from AHC regarding CO allocation.

*ANSWERS TO YOUR QUESTIONS:-​**1. What if i go to australia on visiting visa and my partner visa arrives.. 
*
Answer:- Because the partner visa you and all of us have applied for is an "offshore" application, AHC can't/will not issue you your visa unless leave Australia. You have to be offshore in order to get the visa granted.

Doesn't matter what visa you go on to Australia, you will have to leave the country in order to get the partner visa approved.
Below is a link from the DIBP website that states what I wrote above:-
Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

Now some people who have travelled to Australia on visitor visas at the wrong time (during the visa processing) have experienced delays. Meaning, sometimes COs don't forward the applicant's file until they depart Australia. This is not a rule that DIBP follows but more of AHC New Delhi rule.
Different High Commissions in different countries have rules that differ from each other. This rule is one those bizarre rules.

Moving on, if you're lucky and your CO forwards your file while you're in Australia, they may or may not inform you at a later or should I say the final stage when you need to depart the country so that AHC can issue you your visa. 

*Because the 309/100 is an offshore application, by default they take that you are aware of the fact that you need to leave the country in order for them to grant you your visa. So in some cases AHC didn't inform the applicants that they are waiting for them to leave Australia which leads to more hair-pulling frustration and longer delay. They don't "have to inform the applicant to get offshore".
So be very very careful and stay in touch with AHC.*


2.* Do i have to come back to india for that or if i just go n visit a near by country say new zealand( a short honeymoon �� ) will that be ok?? Will they clear my visa?? Or is it necessary to come back to india??*

Answer- So far from my experience, this is another bizarre rule that AHC New Delhi follows that the applicant must return to India. You will have to inform them of your travel details to and from Australia if or when you plan on going there.

If I'm not wrong 90% of the applicants return to India thinking that it's a safer bet. Because AHC in some unfortunate cases has taken longer that expected to issue the visa after the applicant departed Australia. 
It is better to return to the motherland and wait here rather than flying to any other neighbouring country and be in a limbo state until AHC issues the visa, which could take 1 day, 1 week, 1 month or even longer from the date you depart the country.

Seniors, Please advice and correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks :smile:

Hope this helps. Good Luck. Please keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## _shel

Yes only the Indian High Commission insists you return to India. I still wish someone woud challenge this with the immigration office in Australia because there is no basis for their demands. Law says you need to be outside of Australia. That could be NZ, Fiji or aywhere much nearer. 

But as it is if nobody feels able to challenge them it is best to bow to their demands


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



lonestar56 said:


> hi all,
> 
> I have Lodged my application on 29th Oct 2013, I was assigned CO ( Don't know the date) its around 172 days already, so i have decided to go on visitors visa( sub class 600) last thursday i.e 17th April 2014.
> 
> Could any help me regarding the actual time visitors visa process time..if its 15 working days,do i have to wait until long because of easter holidays added to it
> 
> 18th April,19,20,21- holidays----------4
> 22,23,24-working days--------3
> 25,26,27-----holidays for AHC--------3
> 28,29,30,1----working --------4
> 2,3,4--------Holidays----------------3
> 5,6,7,8--------W-------------4
> 9,10,11-------H----------------------3
> 12,13,14,15-------------------4
> 
> i.e 15+13days holidays-----28days average.
> 
> I have one more Question, Do i have to come back india to activate my Partner Visa( sub class 309), or can i get it activated in another country like new zealand.(As VFS suggested for Partner visa you should be outside Australia)Also, Suggested that you can be anyother country.
> 
> Please Reply



Hey lonestar56,

How are you? 

*Regarding CO Allocation:-* As per SS, October 2013 applications are getting COs allocated and forwarded to final decision so don't worry. You should be hearing something from AHC very very soon. The delay is probably caused by the Easter Holidays. Nothing to stress about. Get excited!!! You could be getting a CO very shortly :cheer2:

*Regarding Visitor Visa:-* As I said before, Easter Holidays are probably the reason in any kind of delay. Hopefully AHC should resume work full throttle as of Tuesday April 22, 2014 :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
The processing time frame for visitor visa is 15 working days, as per AHC New Delhi. As per DIBP, it's 1 month. 
Don't worry, AHC clears visitor visa applications pretty quick.
*Seniors who have applied for visitor visa, please advice  Thanks a lot!
*
*Regarding Partner Visa:-* You cannot activate your partner visa by coming to India but the other way round. You must be offshore in order to get the visa granted. 
You activate your visa by making your initial entry by the last date mentioned on your grant letter which in most cases is the expiry date of either your PCC or your medicals; whichever expires first.

As we all have applied for the Offshore (309/100) Partner Visa, we must be offshore when applying for this visa as well as when the visa is granted.

Most applicants come back to India till they get their partner visa; in my opinion that is the safest option. As I mentioned this in my earlier post just above yours, it is better to return to the motherland and wait here rather than flying to any other neighbouring country and be in a limbo state until AHC issues the visa, which could take 1 day, 1 week, 1 month or even longer from the date you depart the country.
*Seniors, please advice  Thanks!*

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> Yes only the Indian High Commission insists you return to India. I still wish someone woud challenge this with the immigration office in Australia because there is no basis for their demands. Law says you need to be outside of Australia. That could be NZ, Fiji or aywhere much nearer.
> 
> But as it is if nobody feels able to challenge them it is best to bow to their demands



Doubt complain would bring about any changes. Better off just praying for the visa to arrive ASAP and get the hell outta here ray:ray:ray:ray: Missed another special occasion :Cry::Cry:
As frustrating as it is, Best to bow to their demands


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 4th Week of April 2014*

Hey Guys!!!

Hope everyone had a lovely Easter  
Only 2 grants so far, we need more prayers people ray:ray: Only 10 more days left in April.

Below is the updated Prediction List for 4th week of April 2014:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
HappyDiwali----------------------52------------------------263
muhu_jaggi----------------------48-------------------------229
Akrishi12------------------------48-------------------------216
sweet83-------------------------47--------------------------224
MVK87--------------------------46--------------------------255
Ratna mala------------------------45-------------------------242
vsp2903--------------------------45---------------------------220
Tuty_richard---------------------38--------------------------236
Dan85----------------------------34---------------------------321
Rudhresh------------------------33---------------------------193
Sandxb-------------------------31--------------------------189
Akshay.shah--------------------28---------------------------227
Akshu--------------------------27----------------------------231
Kapil23987--------------------26---------------------------235
asahni1------------------------25----------------------------194
loveforever-------------------14----------------------------242
ReubenAlexander-------------12---------------------------182
candycrush-------------------06---------------------------189
new_member----------------06--------------------------178


Good Luck to all waiting. Hoping this week will break all records. AHC starts issuing more visas after the 15th day of the month. Please keep praying guys! We need it. And don't forget to share your good news with us. Thanks and eagerly waiting for some happiness on the thread. It's so quite and sad right now.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nectar_s

I have PR applied under 189..likely to get married in a month. Can i sponsor my husband. Do i need to be in Australia to sponsor. Or can i sponsor now itself so that both can teavelw together. Pl advise


----------



## _shel

nectar_s said:


> I have PR applied under 189..likely to get married in a month. Can i sponsor my husband. Do i need to be in Australia to sponsor. Or can i sponsor now itself so that both can teavelw together. Pl advise


 Have you validated your visa?

By rights non citizens need to be 'usually resident in Australia' in order to sponsor. This is sometimes waived for sponsors who have been resident then left to get married etc. But if you have never lived in Australia you might have a hard time, bigger burden of proof on the relationship and intent to live 'together' in Australia.


----------



## nectar_s

Thanks for responding

I will be travelling this year end to validate.

So what is the best time to sponsor
how long should i be there to sponsor spouse?

Pl advise




_shel said:


> Have you validated your visa?
> 
> By rights non citizens need to be 'usually resident in Australia' in order to sponsor. This is sometimes waived for sponsors who have been resident then left to get married etc. But if you have never lived in Australia you might have a hard time, bigger burden of proof on the relationship and intent to live 'together' in Australia.


----------



## _shel

nectar_s said:


> Thanks for responding
> 
> I will be travelling this year end to validate.
> 
> So what is the best time to sponsor
> how long should i be there to sponsor spouse?
> 
> Pl advise


 You must validate first. Are you planning on validating only or moving permanently?

If the latter you should find somewhere to rent then they should put their application in. Would be better if you had a job too but as that can take some time at least have a home rented for you both to live in before making the application. 

After they have applied for the spouse visa they can immediately apply for a tourist visa so they can come visit you for a few months.


----------



## nectar_s

Thanks shel.
So the crux here is i should have house and a job so that i can financially support my spouse for a comfortable living. I already started applying for jobs so even nothing clicks until this year end i planned of moving permanently.

If everything goes well with job i can call my spouse even day one i get a job there is no need of waiting a year or two years for applying.. Is my understanding right?


----------



## Justdeeps

Hi, You don't have to necessary be in Australia to sponsor your spouse. 

My husband (whos got PR) sponsored my spouse visa which I got in march. He was in India during the time I lodged my visa till I got it. He is still in India and we both are migrating together in June. So its not a prob. Infact as I understand financials are not a major concern. But I suggest you should show your joint accounts or FDs or similar (even those in India). Things can vary case to case also. Seniors, pls comment.

Regards,
Deepthi




nectar_s said:


> I have PR applied under 189..likely to get married in a month. Can i sponsor my husband. Do i need to be in Australia to sponsor. Or can i sponsor now itself so that both can teavelw together. Pl advise


----------



## Justdeeps

Also, it might be little different if you have never lived in Australia. My husband was in Australia for 3 years before coming to India. But I think even in that case it should not be a major problem. I suggest you call up AHC and confirm details.

Regards,
Deepthi



Justdeeps said:


> Hi, You don't have to necessary be in Australia to sponsor your spouse.
> 
> My husband (whos got PR) sponsored my spouse visa which I got in march. He was in India during the time I lodged my visa till I got it. He is still in India and we both are migrating together in June. So its not a prob. Infact as I understand financials are not a major concern. But I suggest you should show your joint accounts or FDs or similar (even those in India). Things can vary case to case also. Seniors, pls comment.
> 
> Regards,
> Deepthi


----------



## Becky26

nectar_s said:


> I have PR applied under 189..likely to get married in a month. Can i sponsor my husband. Do i need to be in Australia to sponsor. Or can i sponsor now itself so that both can teavelw together. Pl advise





nectar_s said:


> Thanks for responding
> 
> I will be travelling this year end to validate.
> 
> So what is the best time to sponsor
> how long should i be there to sponsor spouse?
> 
> Pl advise





nectar_s said:


> Thanks shel.
> So the crux here is i should have house and a job so that i can financially support my spouse for a comfortable living. I already started applying for jobs so even nothing clicks until this year end i planned of moving permanently.
> 
> If everything goes well with job i can call my spouse even day one i get a job there is no need of waiting a year or two years for applying.. Is my understanding right?



Hi nectar_s,

For Permanent Residents of Australia to be able to sponsor someone, the sponsor must have lived in Australia for a period of 2 years minimum on the permanent visa. 
That would mean you obviously have a job and a house to live in; doesn't matter if you own it or not. 
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks 
*
From what you wrote in your 2nd post (from the top) you still haven't activated your visa yet. I unfortunately don't know what your next step should be in trying to get your partner to Australia with you. But I'm certain to be able to sponsor your partner you need to activate your first.
I'd suggest you should consult a MARA agent. They should be able to guide you according to your situation and your circumstances.

Another important thing, you don't need to have a big house and huge savings in your bank account to be able to sponsor your partner. DIBP used to look at the sponsor's funds as a part of the application, but that has been changed.
Meaning a couple should have a joint bank account to prove the financial coexistence but the sponsor doesn't need to show funds to Immigration anymore.
This is because the partner visa has full work rights on it, therefore one's partner should be able to find a job pretty easily once in Australia. There are jobs for every level of high school graduate, degree, certificate or a diploma holder. 

And if the sponsor is not working, DIBP needs a reason why they aren't working for example- studying full time, if they are on pension (retired or disability) etc.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> Wishing everyone a very Happy Easter!! May Christ's resurrection brings everlasting hope and and redemption to all of us.
> 
> Hope the easter bunny brought everyone heaps of yummy chocolaty eggs and also brings us our visas very soon hehehehehehe
> 
> GOD Bless All :smile: and Good Luck!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


You to And all Member/Friends Happy ester


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey ani25588,
> 
> How are you? We all are in somewhat similar situation as you so I completely understand your frustration that is caused by the lack of communication on AHC's part.
> 
> As per the current trend, CO allocation is taking between 25-26 weeks from DOL (which is over 6 months time).
> Below is the link to AHC New Delhi's website with average processing time frames for visas:-
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
> 
> I came across your application details in the SS. I noticed you applied in January 2014. As per the SS, October 2013 files are being allocated COs and being forwarded in the final queue at the moment. So you might have to wait for another couple of months to hear anything from AHC regarding CO allocation.
> 
> *ANSWERS TO YOUR QUESTIONS:-​**1. What if i go to australia on visiting visa and my partner visa arrives..
> *
> Answer:- Because the partner visa you and all of us have applied for is an "offshore" application, AHC can't/will not issue you your visa unless leave Australia. You have to be offshore in order to get the visa granted.
> 
> Doesn't matter what visa you go on to Australia, you will have to leave the country in order to get the partner visa approved.
> Below is a link from the DIBP website that states what I wrote above:-
> Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)
> 
> Now some people who have travelled to Australia on visitor visas at the wrong time (during the visa processing) have experienced delays. Meaning, sometimes COs don't forward the applicant's file until they depart Australia. This is not a rule that DIBP follows but more of AHC New Delhi rule.
> Different High Commissions in different countries have rules that differ from each other. This rule is one those bizarre rules.
> 
> Moving on, if you're lucky and your CO forwards your file while you're in Australia, they may or may not inform you at a later or should I say the final stage when you need to depart the country so that AHC can issue you your visa.
> 
> *Because the 309/100 is an offshore application, by default they take that you are aware of the fact that you need to leave the country in order for them to grant you your visa. So in some cases AHC didn't inform the applicants that they are waiting for them to leave Australia which leads to more hair-pulling frustration and longer delay. They don't "have to inform the applicant to get offshore".
> So be very very careful and stay in touch with AHC.*
> 
> 
> 2.* Do i have to come back to india for that or if i just go n visit a near by country say new zealand( a short honeymoon �� ) will that be ok?? Will they clear my visa?? Or is it necessary to come back to india??*
> 
> Answer- So far from my experience, this is another bizarre rule that AHC New Delhi follows that the applicant must return to India. You will have to inform them of your travel details to and from Australia if or when you plan on going there.
> 
> If I'm not wrong 90% of the applicants return to India thinking that it's a safer bet. Because AHC in some unfortunate cases has taken longer that expected to issue the visa after the applicant departed Australia.
> It is better to return to the motherland and wait here rather than flying to any other neighbouring country and be in a limbo state until AHC issues the visa, which could take 1 day, 1 week, 1 month or even longer from the date you depart the country.
> 
> Seniors, Please advice and correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks :smile:
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck. Please keep us posted.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky!!
How are u girl??!!
Thanks for the reply.. M going to go crazy with ahc delhi rules!! Nothing xan happen in our favour!! Can it?? Huh :-/ 
I thought i ll go in the last days n if the visa cms we will mk a plan fr newzealand!! Who wants to come back again to india after such a wait  
Hate them!
How is your file?? Is there any progress??
Regards
Ani25588


----------



## nectar_s

Thanks Justdeeps and Becky26 for your replies.

Justdeeps - i think in your case, since he was already in Australia, it was easy to get you the visa. I have never been to Australia till now. Not sure, if this might cause things worse. 

Beckly26 - i have been researching to find out where is the condition mentioned in Immigration link, about that the sponsor should be in Australia for 2 years to bring spouse. I was not able to find it out. Can you please validate this part for me. 


One more question in general, i cant ring up AHC Delhi, because my fiancee is not in India and in Middle East, should we question about the same with Middle east and also filing of application would be there ? please clarify.. 




Justdeeps said:


> Also, it might be little different if you have never lived in Australia. My husband was in Australia for 3 years before coming to India. But I think even in that case it should not be a major problem. I suggest you call up AHC and confirm details.
> 
> Regards,
> Deepthi


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hey becky!!
> How are u girl??!!
> Thanks for the reply.. M going to go crazy with ahc delhi rules!! Nothing xan happen in our favour!! Can it?? Huh :-/
> I thought i ll go in the last days n if the visa cms we will mk a plan fr newzealand!! Who wants to come back again to india after such a wait
> Hate them!
> How is your file?? Is there any progress??
> Regards
> Ani25588


Hey Ani25588,

I'm good :smile: thanks for asking. 
I completely understand what you must be going through. AHC never makes things easy for the applicants. They never have and never will. Things are only going to get tougher and more complicated and the processing time will be increasing seeing the number of files and the backlog AHC experiences.

I'm a July 2013 applicant, today 9 months complete since DOL. Will be running in my 10th month and no communication from AHC. Still in the limbo. Still away from my husband. And still praying and hoping for the golden email.
All of July applicants besides Ansh311 and a_30july have not only received their visas but also have moved to Australia and are with their partners. And here I am still waiting :smash::smash::smash: :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :der::der::der::der:

Feels like all my life is passing away just waiting for this visa. Get depressed but then I think of the day when I will get to hold my husband again. That gives me hope and faith and the patience. This time will not last forever. Everything comes to an end both good and bad so have patience and keep praying. Have faith in the Almighty.
Who can separate the ones who the Almighty brought together and made one with the holy bond of Matrimony? No one can. So trust GOD!!! 

Things can only get better when nothing is working out. Good Luck. Hope this will help you feel better 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## girlaussie

On page 1 of 40 SP form it is clearly mentioned:

'If you are an Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen, you are required to be usually resident in Australia' 

Also Sponsor has to 'Attach proof of length of residence' (Q:8 Form 40SP)

So I reckon Sponsor just having PR with 'non resident' status can't sponsor applicant.

Best,

Girl Aussie





nectar_s said:


> Thanks Justdeeps and Becky26 for your replies.
> 
> Justdeeps - i think in your case, since he was already in Australia, it was easy to get you the visa. I have never been to Australia till now. Not sure, if this might cause things worse.
> 
> Beckly26 - i have been researching to find out where is the condition mentioned in Immigration link, about that the sponsor should be in Australia for 2 years to bring spouse. I was not able to find it out. Can you please validate this part for me.
> 
> 
> One more question in general, i cant ring up AHC Delhi, because my fiancee is not in India and in Middle East, should we question about the same with Middle east and also filing of application would be there ? please clarify..


----------



## Becky26

nectar_s said:


> Beckly26 - i have been researching to find out where is the condition mentioned in Immigration link, about that the sponsor should be in Australia for 2 years to bring spouse. I was not able to find it out. Can you please validate this part for me.
> 
> 
> One more question in general, i cant ring up AHC Delhi, because my fiancee is not in India and in Middle East, should we question about the same with Middle east and also filing of application would be there ? please clarify..



Hey nectar_s,

I cannot remember where I read the "2 year requirement for PR visa holders" you're gonna have to research on that, but *the Partner Migration Booklet on page 5 defines the term Permanent Resident as "A person who is the holder of a permanent visa and is usually resident in Australia". *
Below is the link to the booklet:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf

By definition, if you apply for your partner's visa now DIBP will expect that you have a job and an accommodation (owned or rental) which makes you usually resident in Australia. And as you mentioned in your post earlier that you still have to make your initial entry, I'm not sure how you will be able to sponsor your partner at least until you validate your permanent resident visa.

From what I can understand from the details you've provided, and my personal opinion (please don't make plans based on my opinion  ) you should move to Australia ASAP cause you are loosing more time the longer you wait and that'll cost you more in terms of time. 

As I mentioned in my earlier post, you should consult a MARA agent for more reliable and accurate information and guidance. 
I'm sure there must be ways around this situation :fingerscrossed:
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nectar_s

Thanks girlaussie and Becky26 for information and suggestions.

Yes i do see about the length of residence mentioned in the form. Thanks for sharing. Suppose i get a job in 6 months , so in 7th month can i sponsor him. Or again is there any minimum stay rule applicability?

Going earlier is a bit concerning factor. What i am planning is i would be searching for jobs from here for a couple of months or so and then plan to migrate during year end. So, i can start working out for spouse visa only i turn be a resident(job) to sponsor my spouse. Planning to postpone marriage for some time. 

Or will go for other alternative. Will be in Middle East for some time and work upon his 189 Visa. What i felt is getting 189 is much more faster than spouse visa. or is it otherwise? any advice on my plans would be appreciated. 

One question unanswered - do we need to file spouse visa application in Middle East - partner residence


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck to all!!*

A Ginormous Good Luck to all waiting for their visas especially the ones on this week's Prediction List. Hoping for a grand opening after a long weekend off at AHC, the backlog clears up and new names are added to the Prediction List. Only 2 grants on the thread so far 
:typing::typing::typing::typing: :ranger::ranger::ranger: :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb: ray:ray:ray:ray: ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:

Praying for everyone!! Please share your good news with us guys! :smile:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## hulk9

Hi Guys

In late FEB, I used the new online process to apply for spouse visa for my wife in India, its been 2 months and the application status is still the same.

Has anyone applied using the new online system? Did anyone get any correspondence from IMMI?

Cheers,
Harja


----------



## candycrush

Another short week!


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



hulk9 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> In late FEB, I used the new online process to apply for spouse visa for my wife in India, its been 2 months and the application status is still the same.
> 
> Has anyone applied using the new online system? Did anyone get any correspondence from IMMI?
> 
> Cheers,
> Harja


Hey Harja,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
If you have a look at the main SS, you'll be able to see that there have been a few people who applied online for the partner visa. So far there are 3 others on the main SS who have lodged their applications online.
As per the current of AHC New Delhi, CO allocation takes 25-26 weeks since Date of Lodgement (DOL). So you will have to wait. 

You might be able to get the medicals done when AHC sends your wife the HAP ID and the letter requesting medicals examination. It varies when AHC asks applicants to get the medicals done. Some get contacted within 10-15 days of DOL while it can take longer for the others. There is no way to predict what method they use to issue HAP IDs to the applicants.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sarselva

Hi Becky,

Hope you are doing good. I am new to this forum. I have lodged my applicaton on Oct 2013 
Got a call from CO in the month of march first week asking for additional documents which sent later and by April 2014 mid I got a confirmation mail that my case is put on DOQ .

Does that mean all the documents are fine or should i confirm that once again if any further documents is needed to avoid last minute suprises.

Regards,
Sarselva


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



sarselva said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Hope you are doing good. I am new to this forum. I have lodged my applicaton on Oct 2013
> Got a call from CO in the month of march first week asking for additional documents which sent later and by April 2014 mid I got a confirmation mail that my case is put on DOQ .
> 
> Does that mean all the documents are fine or should i confirm that once again if any further documents is needed to avoid last minute suprises.
> 
> Regards,
> Sarselva


Hey Sarselva,

Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your details to our main SS. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
First of all, congrats on getting your file in final queue. Must be big relief:smile: :bounce:

Now majority of the cases when once the file is sent for final decision, means the CO doesn't need any more additional documents. 
Once your file reaches the top of the pile of the application files in final queue, the SCO will review it and if then he/she needs more document they could ask for more. But this doesn't happen a lot.
You can definitely call up AHC just to be safe. Trust me, AHC nevers stops surprising me, speaking from experience. So you can never be safe until you have the visa grant email in your inbox  That's when you can celebrate. 

Just keep praying. Hope this helps.
Good Luck and I hope you get your visa very soonray:ray:ray:ray:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sarselva

Hi Becky,

Thanks for the the reply 
Mine is a one off case where my partner who should ideally be a sponsor is not currently in AUS and will be moving to AUS in couple of weeks however there is a clause which says that a PR sponsor should usually reside in Australia. 
I saw a similar case in the recent thread update. I am bit skeptical about this particular clause and how strictly it is been followed . 
Do you have any point to comment on such cases from your past experience.

Regards,
Sarselva


----------



## ozvisahelp

sarselva said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for the the reply
> Mine is a one off case where my partner who should ideally be a sponsor is not currently in AUS and will be moving to AUS in couple of weeks however there is a clause which says that a PR sponsor should usually reside in Australia.
> I saw a similar case in the recent thread update. I am bit skeptical about this particular clause and how strictly it is been followed .
> Do you have any point to comment on such cases from your past experience.
> 
> Regards,
> Sarselva


Hi Sarselva,

We are also in the same boat as you are in. We are yet to make the partner visa application. What I have understood by reading through different forums and threads until now is, based on your circumstances case officer takes a view of being a usual resident clause. For UK, COs have been very friendly with this clause but I haven't seen any such case in India, yet who states that they have got the partner visa.

Could you please suggest what kind of extra documentation did you furnish while making your partner visa application, since it is being asked to provide a reason to be supplied with the application "if not resident in Australia"

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## girlaussie

You welcome 

I am not aware of any set time frame, you can check immi website carefully and see if you got any more info, I think most important bit is meeting usual resident criteria and showing enough evidence to support your partner for first 2 years after getting the grant.

Obviously you can go for the best option, I can't advise you about 189 visa as I know nothing about it.

If your partner is 'usual resident' in Middle East then yeah application can be lodged from there. 

Best,

Girl Aussie



nectar_s said:


> Thanks girlaussie and Becky26 for information and suggestions.
> 
> Yes i do see about the length of residence mentioned in the form. Thanks for sharing. Suppose i get a job in 6 months , so in 7th month can i sponsor him. Or again is there any minimum stay rule applicability?
> 
> Going earlier is a bit concerning factor. What i am planning is i would be searching for jobs from here for a couple of months or so and then plan to migrate during year end. So, i can start working out for spouse visa only i turn be a resident(job) to sponsor my spouse. Planning to postpone marriage for some time.
> 
> Or will go for other alternative. Will be in Middle East for some time and work upon his 189 Visa. What i felt is getting 189 is much more faster than spouse visa. or is it otherwise? any advice on my plans would be appreciated.
> 
> One question unanswered - do we need to file spouse visa application in Middle East - partner residence


----------



## sarselva

Hi Rahul,

They requested for the time frame of how long the sponsor has stayed there ?
Does he have a property or business there ? what are the future plans 
Does he have any relations or friends there ?
Any higher studies done there ?
Reason of why he was not there in AUS after getting the VISA?

Regards,
Sarselva


----------



## girlaussie

If Sponsor is 'not' usually reside in Australia certainly not meeting the basic requirement. So Sponsor has to give compelling reason to satisfy this. Also if you look at Q:11 it states clearly: 

'Note: If your residential address is not in Australia, please attach a statement at the end of this form outlining how you will meet your sponsorship obligations. See Part K – Sponsorship undertaking' 

Best,

Girl Aussie




sarselva said:


> however there is a clause which says that a PR sponsor should usually reside in Australia.
> I saw a similar case in the recent thread update. I am bit skeptical about this particular clause and how strictly it is been followed .
> 
> Regards,
> Sarselva


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for the the reply
> Mine is a one off case where my partner who should ideally be a sponsor is not currently in AUS and will be moving to AUS in couple of weeks however there is a clause which says that a PR sponsor should usually reside in Australia.
> I saw a similar case in the recent thread update. I am bit skeptical about this particular clause and how strictly it is been followed .
> Do you have any point to comment on such cases from your past experience.
> 
> Regards,
> Sarselva



Hey Sarselva, 

Happy to help, this is a tricky condition to fulfill for the new PR visa holders who have yet to move to Australia and have a spouse. 
You should definitely seek professional help as the "usually resident" is an important condition that needs to be met.
Having said that, if the PR visa holder has started working on their plans to move to Australia permanently like booked flights, arranged shipping, have a job in Australia, or a prospective job offer in hand, AHC might be a little more considerate. 

But if the PR holder doesn't have any of these planned out then AHC could/will question if you have any intention of living there. The PR holder (your partner) can definitely move to Australia first and then you can apply for your partner visa when they have settled.
You can definitely call AHC New Delhi if you wish to discuss your case. I'm sure they will be able to help you out with more accurate information. 
Perhaps maybe consult a MARA agent, maybe they can help you out with more suitable and accurate information as well.

In the mean time I'm gonna keep hunting for any relevant information on this topic.
Apologies for not having much information. Good Luck and I'll post back if I find something.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ozvisahelp

sarselva said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> They requested for the time frame of how long the sponsor has stayed there ?
> Does he have a property or business there ? what are the future plans
> Does he have any relations or friends there ?
> Any higher studies done there ?
> Reason of why he was not there in AUS after getting the VISA?
> 
> Regards,
> Sarselva


Thanks for the valuable information. If I may ask, your spouse has recently granted PR or is granted quite long back ?

Also, how does CO corresponds, via emails or phone ? 

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## 496402-dron

Hi all , I am new to this forum. 
I applied in April 2014 , after seeing SS I decided to lodge visitor visa , can i apply Visitor visa before medical and pcc or after submitting additional documents ? 

In SS Some applicant got medicals in 1-2 months and some taking 3-5 months.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



dron said:


> Hi all , I am new to this forum.
> I applied in April 2014 , after seeing SS I decided to lodge visitor visa , can i apply Visitor visa before medical and pcc or after submitting additional documents ?
> 
> In SS Some applicant got medicals in 1-2 months and some taking 3-5 months.


Hey dron,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

I would also like to request you to read the posts regulary to avoid repititive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save eveyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
You can definitely apply for a visitor visa if you wish to. The current processing time frame for visitor visa for AHC New Delhi is 15 working days. So things shouldn't take long. Below is the link from AHC New Delhi website with the current processing time frames for various visas:-
http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/vm_processing.html

*Regarding Medicals:-* The procedure AHC New Delhi follows to issue HAP IDs for applicants to get medical examination done is very confusing and there are no set rules or a method they seem to follow. 
I think you get the medicals done in Australia at the nearest Medibank Clinic to you. DIBP will only accept medical assessments conducted by Medibank Health Solutions.
You will have to book an appointment with them by going to their website the link to which is mentioned below:-
https://www.medibankhealth.com.au/i...=555&t=Book+an+Australian+visa+medical&cid=58

I'm not sure about how the reports are delivered to DIBP. Whether they are sent to the applicant and the applicant is meant to submit the envelope to DIBP office or if Medibank sends off the reports directly.
Please ask around.
*Seniors, Please advice! Thanks* :smile:

*Regarding PCC:-* You can apply for a PCC whenever you wish to. Many applicants submit the PCC along with their application at the time of the lodgement. That way CO wouldn't have to request for it when one is allocated to your file and that can avoid any further delays. So it's better to submit the application as complete as you can. Try to avoid any kind of delay that could be caused 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*2 Year Time Period as Permanent Resident*



nectar_s said:


> things worse.
> 
> Beckly26 - i have been researching to find out where is the condition mentioned in Immigration link, about that the sponsor should be in Australia for 2 years to bring spouse. I was not able to find it out. Can you please validate this part for me.


Hey nectar_s,

How are you? Apologies for getting back to you late. I remembered where I came across the "2 year time period" for permanent resident visa holders.
It was in a different sponsorship form which explains the meaning of "Settled" and "Usually Resident". 

It's Form 40. I have read the form a couple of times and know that it's not for partner visa. But what I'm trying to stress on is the time period DIBP will consider as usually resident and/or settled in Australia. I think that's going to stay the same for any kind of sponsorship no matter what family member we wanna sponsor. 

The description is given on page 3. 
Seniors, Kindly correct me if I'm wrong please advice. Thanks! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## _shel

You are right. To sponsor a spouse you must be 'usually resident' its self explanatory, you must usually reside in Australia.

To sponsor parents for parent visas, siblings for 489, family visitors etc you need to be 'settled'. Settled means you have lived in Australia for 2 years and it is your home. 

They mean the same really but to sponsor for the latter they are very strict on the 2 years.
To sponsor a spouse they want you living in Australia, can be less than 2 years but you must be living there ie have a home, job & life in Australia. 

Unless of course you are a citizen and it doesnt apply.


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> You are right. To sponsor a spouse you must be 'usually resident' its self explanatory, you must usually reside in Australia.
> 
> To sponsor parents for parent visas, siblings for 489, family visitors etc you need to be 'settled'. Settled means you have lived in Australia for 2 years and it is your home.
> 
> They mean the same really but to sponsor for the latter they are very strict on the 2 years.
> To sponsor a spouse they want you living in Australia, can be less than 2 years but you must be living there ie have a home, job & life in Australia.
> 
> Unless of course you are a citizen and it doesnt apply.


Thanks for double checking it _shel :smile:


----------



## hulk9

Thanks Becky. Already completed the PCC, Medicals and submitted all docs.

Also updated your SS. Hope the wait is worth it.

Cheers,
Harja


----------



## Akrishi12

hey guys..great news i got my visa...finally...yipee..


----------



## Akrishi12

all the best everyone..i wish they grant maximum number of visas today. all the best again.


----------



## sweet83

Akrishi12 said:


> hey guys..great news i got my visa...finally...yipee..


Hey akrishi
congratulations to you. After a long gap atlast we able to hear something good on forum. ..many many congratulations to you. Have a wonderful life ahead
Regards
sweet83


----------



## muhu_jaggi

Congrats Akrishi12!!!


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*Congrats!!!!!!!!!!*



Akrishi12 said:


> hey guys..great news i got my visa...finally...yipee..


Congratulations Akrishi12!!!!
Have a wonderful life ahead.

Good luck
Sravanthi


----------



## muhu_jaggi

Got the Visa finally !!!


----------



## sweet83

muhu_jaggi said:


> Got the Visa finally !!!


Hey muhu_jaggi
congratulations to you. When you got email?..I am waiting for mine one very desperately....anyways so happy for you. .have a wonderful time with your spouse
Regards
sweet83


----------



## muhu_jaggi

sweet83 said:


> Hey muhu_jaggi
> congratulations to you. When you got email?..I am waiting for mine one very desperately....anyways so happy for you. .have a wonderful time with your spouse
> Regards
> sweet83


hey Sweet83 

Thank you.Got it around 4:22pm Sydney time.You shdnt be too far off.Hopefully today!!!


----------



## sweet83

Dear forum friends
most awaited mail come to me today my golden email ..yes blessed with grant today..thank you all my friends who are with me allways in a difficult time& motivated me..dearest becky thank you so much for your kind support and blessings I wish u had your one soon ...I am literally shivering now ..Thanks again to everyone. .
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Akrishi12 said:


> hey guys..great news i got my visa...finally...yipee..


Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!! Many Many COngratulations Akrishi. Hope you have a blessed life ahead with your partner. Have a wonderful time and wish you safe travels:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2: :hug::hug::hug: lane:lane:lane: :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
Take Care. God Bless you!!!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



muhu_jaggi said:


> Got the Visa finally !!!



Oh My GOD!!!!! Huge Congratulations!!!!!! 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance:  :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1: Have a wonderful life ahead. Wish you safe and fun travels. God Bless You!!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



sweet83 said:


> Dear forum friends
> most awaited mail come to me today my golden email ..yes blessed with grant today..thank you all my friends who are with me allways in a difficult time& motivated me..dearest becky thank you so much for your kind support and blessings I wish u had your one soon ...I am literally shivering now ..Thanks again to everyone. .
> Regards
> sweet83


OH MY GOD!!!! ANOTHER ONE!!!!!! 
Many Many Congratulations to you sweet!!! You deserve this. I'm so happy for you and the little one :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

It must be such a wonderful feeling knowing that no one can separate you from you partner. Our prayers have been answered 
Have an amazing life ahead. Please share your other good news with us as well. You are very lucky!! 

I can't even imagine what I would feel when GOD will bless me with this blessing.
Anyways!! I wish you safe and fun travels. Take care of yourself and the little one. GOD Bless You!

P.S.- I'm glad I could help  

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

Hey everyone,

Hope everyone is having a good week. AHC seems to have awaken from it's hibernation mode and have granted 3 visas today. September 2013 applicants whose files were sent to final queue in March 2014 seem to be getting their visa grant letters. So guys please keep a check on your inboxes. Today could be your lucky day.

Below is the updated Prediction List:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
HappyDiwali----------------------52------------------------263
muhu_jaggi----------------------50-------------------------231lane:
Akrishi12------------------------50-------------------------218lane:
sweet83-------------------------49--------------------------226lane:
MVK87--------------------------46--------------------------255
Ratna mala------------------------45-------------------------242
vsp2903--------------------------45---------------------------220
Tuty_richard---------------------38--------------------------236
Dan85----------------------------34---------------------------321
Rudhresh------------------------33---------------------------193
Sandxb-------------------------31--------------------------189
Akshay.shah--------------------28---------------------------227
Akshu--------------------------27----------------------------231
Kapil23987--------------------26---------------------------235
asahni1------------------------25----------------------------194
loveforever-------------------14----------------------------242
ReubenAlexander-------------12---------------------------182
candycrush-------------------06---------------------------189
new_member----------------06--------------------------178


5 gone, 16 more to go. Good Luck everyone! Please keep praying ray:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

hulk9 said:


> Thanks Becky. Already completed the PCC, Medicals and submitted all docs.
> 
> Also updated your SS. Hope the wait is worth it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Harja


Hey Harja,

Thanks for filling our the SS Form. SS member Sravanthi has added your details to the main SS. 
And trust me this wait is worth it.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations all , so the average time is approx 220 days to 250 days which is 8-9 months , AHC is working in time frame 8-12 months , I hope more visa will be cleared soon . 

Happy journey .


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats Akrishi!!  



Akrishi12 said:


> hey guys..great news i got my visa...finally...yipee..


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats Muhu_jaggi!!!  



muhu_jaggi said:


> Got the Visa finally !!!


----------



## Justdeeps

Sweet!!!!!! Finally!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Congrats dear!!!!!   Very happy for you...I know how you must be feeling  Enjoy !! When you flying gal??

Now I am waiting fro Becky's post of visa grant...hope it is soon...I wonder why it is taking so long for her...hope there is no issues there..ray2:ray2:ray2:



sweet83 said:


> Dear forum friends
> most awaited mail come to me today my golden email ..yes blessed with grant today..thank you all my friends who are with me allways in a difficult time& motivated me..dearest becky thank you so much for your kind support and blessings I wish u had your one soon ...I am literally shivering now ..Thanks again to everyone. .
> Regards
> sweet83


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Sweet!!!!!! Finally!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Congrats dear!!!!!   Very happy for you...I know how you must be feeling  Enjoy !! When you flying gal??
> 
> Now I am waiting fro Becky's post of visa grant...hope it is soon...I wonder why it is taking so long for her...hope there is no issues there..ray2:ray2:ray2:


Ohhhh!!!! I'm waiting to post my good news so eagerly!!!! I can't put my eagerness in words. Just waiting for the Almighty to hear my prayers and bestow his blessing on me ray:ray:ray:ray:

Thanks for your prayers guys!!! Means the world to me


----------



## Justdeeps

I can understand your eagerness...but am puzzled as to why it is taking so long for you...did you call AHC any time soon?? I know its not much use calling them...but some solace :/ 



Becky26 said:


> Ohhhh!!!! I'm waiting to post my good news so eagerly!!!! I can't put my eagerness in words. Just waiting for the Almighty to hear my prayers and bestow his blessing on me ray:ray:ray:ray:
> 
> Thanks for your prayers guys!!! Means the world to me


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> I can understand your eagerness...but am puzzled as to why it is taking so long for you...did you call AHC any time soon?? I know its not much use calling them...but some solace :/


Nothing but disappointment so far. I wish I could tell you something. But seeing September applications getting approvals is very tough for me. How is this system fair? How does AHC claim to process applications by DOL not DOQ?

Anyways, no point whining about it. It'll come when it's time for it to come.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nectar_s

Thanks Shel for checking and providing me hope for my further processing.. 



_shel said:


> You are right. To sponsor a spouse you must be 'usually resident' its self explanatory, you must usually reside in Australia.
> 
> To sponsor parents for parent visas, siblings for 489, family visitors etc you need to be 'settled'. Settled means you have lived in Australia for 2 years and it is your home.
> 
> They mean the same really but to sponsor for the latter they are very strict on the 2 years.
> To sponsor a spouse they want you living in Australia, can be less than 2 years but you must be living there ie have a home, job & life in Australia.
> 
> Unless of course you are a citizen and it doesnt apply.


----------



## nectar_s

Doing good.. How about u?

I appreciate your kind response and checking it for me...

A few others also confirmed about it.. Thanks to Girlaussie and Shel for researching and provide me apt responses..

so, only thing need to focus on is my travel to Aussie. planning for it .. 




Becky26 said:


> Hey nectar_s,
> 
> How are you? Apologies for getting back to you late. I remembered where I came across the "2 year time period" for permanent resident visa holders.
> It was in a different sponsorship form which explains the meaning of "Settled" and "Usually Resident".
> 
> It's Form 40. I have read the form a couple of times and know that it's not for partner visa. But what I'm trying to stress on is the time period DIBP will consider as usually resident and/or settled in Australia. I think that's going to stay the same for any kind of sponsorship no matter what family member we wanna sponsor.
> 
> The description is given on page 3.
> Seniors, Kindly correct me if I'm wrong please advice. Thanks!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Hmm I know. We are helpless and can only wait and pray. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Wishing and praying that you would get that beautiful news soon. Good luck! I will be around.

Cheers,
Deepthi



Becky26 said:


> Nothing but disappointment so far. I wish I could tell you something. But seeing September applications getting approvals is very tough for me. How is this system fair? How does AHC claim to process applications by DOL not DOQ?
> 
> Anyways, no point whining about it. It'll come when it's time for it to come.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## shifa882

Hi guys!!!
A bit disappointed with the AHC seeing the lack of visa grants esp really annoyed with the fact that theres no transparency in their system! Been really trting yo get in touch with my CO regarding my application..but no reply..or no acknowledgement either!
Really annoying! But Still got my hopes high since now I have left Australia, so seeing me offshore I hope my process speeds up! 
Fingers crossed, hopes high...! All the best !


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*Happy *



sweet83 said:


> Dear forum friends
> most awaited mail come to me today my golden email ..yes blessed with grant today..thank you all my friends who are with me allways in a difficult time& motivated me..dearest becky thank you so much for your kind support and blessings I wish u had your one soon ...I am literally shivering now ..Thanks again to everyone. .
> Regards
> sweet83


Congratulations sweet 83,

Very happy for u , Have a wonderful life ahead with u r partner.
Take care of yourself and the little one too..

God bless
Sravanthi


----------



## girlaussie

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie



nectar_s said:


> A few others also confirmed about it.. Thanks to Girlaussie and Shel for researching and provide me apt responses..
> 
> so, only thing need to focus on is my travel to Aussie. planning for it ..


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*Congrats!!!!!!!!!!*



muhu_jaggi said:


> Got the Visa finally !!!


Congratulations muhu_jaggi !!

Have a wonderful life ahead 

Good luck
Sravanthi


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*Happy to hear visa grants after a longggggggg..................period 
I think Wednesday is a lucky day for our forum members 
Wish u all the best for those who are waiting for grants 
And my double wishes for Becky ..waiting to hear a good news from becky soon

finally, eagerly waiting for vsoni88 update..fingers crossed:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: !!!!!!!!!!

God bless all
Sravanthi
*


----------



## MVK87

Congratulations muhu_jaggi!
have a nice life ahead!


----------



## MVK87

Congratulations sweet83!
hey dear it is indeed a great news. Have a safe flight and a very beautiful life ahead!


----------



## MVK87

hey akrishi12 congratulations girl!
finally your wait is over.Have a safe flight dear. Have a wonderful life ahead!


----------



## sarselva

ozvisahelp said:


> Thanks for the valuable information. If I may ask, your spouse has recently granted PR or is granted quite long back ?
> 
> Also, how does CO corresponds, via emails or phone ?
> 
> Regards,
> Rahul



Hi Rahul,

He got PR couple of years back , But however decided to move only after marriage.

They call you first and the rest would happen by email
Regards,
Sarselva


----------



## sandxb

*Hi all

Congrats to those who got the visa after such painful process!!..hope our visa will be issued soon..
Just a quick query to those who got visa ..are u guys planning to get it stamped on passport b4 leaving?..Anybody who got it stamped can tell me how many days it took?


Bless
Sandxb*


----------



## HappyDiwali

Thanks Detonator for the info regarding the PMV! We are still waiting and no news. I really wonder what is going on as now September applicants are starting to get their visa grants!

Congrats to all who got their visa grants recently! 

Will post again when our visa grant arrives!

Cheers
HappyDiwali


----------



## Justdeeps

Hi Sandxb,

It is clearly stated in the visa grant that you dont need to get it stamped as it is all electronic now. So I am not getting it done.

This is what is written in the notification:-

_Australia’s electronic visa system does not require you to have a visa label placed in your passport. Foreign governments have been informed about Australia’s label-free policy and airline staff will electronically confirm you have a valid visa before you board the plane to travel to Australia._

Regards,
Deepthi



sandxb said:


> *Hi all
> 
> Congrats to those who got the visa after such painful process!!..hope our visa will be issued soon..
> Just a quick query to those who got visa ..are u guys planning to get it stamped on passport b4 leaving?..Anybody who got it stamped can tell me how many days it took?
> 
> 
> Bless
> Sandxb*


----------



## Ratna mala

Hey..... I got my visa.........


----------



## Ratna mala

Hi every one !!!

I got my visa grant mail..iam so happy that after so many days iam going to meet my husband. Iwish everyone gets their visa soon..good luck😄👍


----------



## shifa882

A BIG BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE WHO GOT THEIR VISA GRANTS this week!!! yaaay!!!)

May god bless youll with a wonderful time ahead in life!
and praying and hoping the rest of us feel the same as you guys do now!!

praying hard..fingers crossed!
all the best!!


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*Congrats!!!!!!!!!!*



Ratna mala said:


> Hi every one !!!
> 
> I got my visa grant mail..iam so happy that after so many days iam going to meet my husband. Iwish everyone gets their visa soon..good luck😄👍[/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful life ahead with u r partner :dance:
> 
> Good luck
> Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Ratna mala said:


> Hey..... I got my visa.........


Many Many Congratulations!!!! Finally the wait is over
:dance::dance::dance::dance: :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane:

Have a wonderful life ahead. Wish you a safe and fun trip. 
God Bless you!!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Ratna mala

Thank you so much becky for your effort n i wish you will get ur visa soon.😄👍


----------



## Becky26

Ratna mala said:


> Thank you so much becky for your effort n i wish you will get ur visa soon.😄👍


Thank you dear. I'm hoping for the same. Take care and enjoy your time :smile:


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

Updated Prediction List:-

Below is the updated Prediction List:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
HappyDiwali----------------------52------------------------263
muhu_jaggi----------------------50-------------------------231lane:
Akrishi12------------------------50-------------------------218lane:
sweet83-------------------------49--------------------------226lane:
MVK87--------------------------46--------------------------255
Ratna mala------------------------48-------------------------245lane:
vsp2903--------------------------45---------------------------220
Tuty_richard---------------------38--------------------------236
Dan85----------------------------34---------------------------321
Rudhresh------------------------33---------------------------193
Sandxb-------------------------31--------------------------189
Akshay.shah--------------------28---------------------------227
Akshu--------------------------27----------------------------231
Kapil23987--------------------26---------------------------235
asahni1------------------------25----------------------------194
loveforever-------------------14----------------------------242
ReubenAlexander-------------12---------------------------182
candycrush-------------------06---------------------------189
new_member----------------06--------------------------178


6 gone, 15 more to go. Good luck everyone. AHC is catching up on visa grants for this month so please keep checking you emails regularly. Hope more people get the good news today.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Hey everyone... 

First of all congratulations to everyone whose Visa's have been granted in last month or a so. 

Just an update from my side, that my wife is already here in Australia on a visitors visa. While she was here, I got a call from case officer for her PCC, which we provided immediately. After that, got an email from the case officer on 28th March, that the file has been forwarded for another around of assessment, which I guess is the Date of Queue for Final Decision.

I have updated the sheet with the latest details.

Regards,
Gaurav.


----------



## Becky26

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> First of all congratulations to everyone whose Visa's have been granted in last month or a so.
> 
> Just an update from my side, that my wife is already here in Australia on a visitors visa. While she was here, I got a call from case officer for her PCC, which we provided immediately. After that, got an email from the case officer on 28th March, that the file has been forwarded for another around of assessment, which I guess is the Date of Queue for Final Decision.
> 
> I have updated the sheet with the latest details.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.


Hey Gaurav,

Congrats on getting the file in final queue :cheer2: Just so I'm clear and for my knowledge your wife was onshore when her file was forwarded for final assessment? Has she departed Australia yet?
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help and keeping us updated :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Becky26 said:


> Hey Gaurav,
> 
> Congrats on getting the file in final queue :cheer2: Just so I'm clear and for my knowledge your wife was onshore when her file was forwarded for final assessment? Has she departed Australia yet?
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help and keeping us updated :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Thanks... And yes.. My wife was in Australia when her file was forwarded for final assessment.. And she is still here..

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## Becky26

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks... And yes.. My wife was in Australia when her file was forwarded for final assessment.. And she is still here..
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav


Thanks a lot for your reply :smile:
Just make sure she leaves Australia on time to avoid any delays in getting the visa grant. Current waiting time for files in final queue is between 30-50 days since DOQ, you can view the current trend by viewing the main SS. As sometimes AHC doesn't inform the applicants to leave Australia so that they can grant the visa. Just a friendly advice :smile:

Hope your wife gets her visa very soon.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...!!!*



Akrishi12 said:


> hey guys..great news i got my visa...finally...yipee..





muhu_jaggi said:


> Got the Visa finally !!!





Ratna mala said:


> Hey..... I got my visa.........


*lane: Congratulations Akrishi12, Muhu_Jaggi and Ratna Mala... wish you all a happy and wonderful life at Australia... :cheer2:*


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...!!!*



sweet83 said:


> Dear forum friends
> most awaited mail come to me today my golden email ..yes blessed with grant today..thank you all my friends who are with me allways in a difficult time& motivated me..dearest becky thank you so much for your kind support and blessings I wish u had your one soon ...I am literally shivering now ..Thanks again to everyone. .
> Regards
> sweet83


*lane: Congratulations Sweet83... I’m very happy for you... :cheer2:
ray: May God bless u and ur little one, a safe journey to Australia... ray:
lane: Wishes you all a happy and wonderful life at Australia... :cheer2:
*​


----------



## MVK87

congratulations ratnamala for your grant!


----------



## MVK87

Hi Everyone! 
I got my visa.
Thanks to one and all for being so helpful and supportive. 
all the best to all who are waiting for their visa.
Regards,
MVK87


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats MVK87!!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Very happy for you!! Enjoy!!  Finally AHC is clearing all backlogs!



MVK87 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I got my visa.
> Thanks to one and all for being so helpful and supportive.
> all the best to all who are waiting for their visa.
> Regards,
> MVK87


----------



## saras712

sweet83 said:


> Dear forum friends
> most awaited mail come to me today my golden email ..yes blessed with grant today..thank you all my friends who are with me allways in a difficult time& motivated me..dearest becky thank you so much for your kind support and blessings I wish u had your one soon ...I am literally shivering now ..Thanks again to everyone. .
> Regards
> sweet83


Congrets and welcome to downunder.........Wish you happy life With your loved one.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



MVK87 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I got my visa.
> Thanks to one and all for being so helpful and supportive.
> all the best to all who are waiting for their visa.
> Regards,
> MVK87


Yaaaaaaaay!!!! Another one today!! Many many congratulations!!! 
:dance::dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :smile::smile::smile::smile:
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead with your partner. Finally the Almighty has answered your prayers and the wait is over. 

Wish you a fun and safe trip.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

Updated Prediction List:-

Below is the updated Prediction List:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
HappyDiwali----------------------52------------------------263
muhu_jaggi----------------------50-------------------------231lane:
Akrishi12------------------------50-------------------------218lane:
sweet83-------------------------49--------------------------226lane:
MVK87--------------------------49--------------------------258lane:
Ratna mala------------------------48-------------------------245lane:
vsp2903--------------------------45---------------------------220
Tuty_richard---------------------38--------------------------236
Dan85----------------------------34---------------------------321
Rudhresh------------------------33---------------------------193
Sandxb-------------------------31--------------------------189
Akshay.shah--------------------28---------------------------227
Akshu--------------------------27----------------------------231
Kapil23987--------------------26---------------------------235
asahni1------------------------25----------------------------194
loveforever-------------------14----------------------------242
ReubenAlexander-------------12---------------------------182
candycrush-------------------06---------------------------189
new_member----------------06--------------------------178


7 gone, 14 more to go. Please continue praying for the rest of us. 
Congratulations to those who have won this battle and good luck to those who are still waiting.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*Congrats!!!!!!!!!!*



MVK87 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I got my visa.
> Thanks to one and all for being so helpful and supportive.
> all the best to all who are waiting for their visa.
> Regards,
> MVK87


*Congratulations MVK87!!!!

Have a wonderful life ahead:rockon:

Best Wishes
Sravanthi*


----------



## _Amy_

*Police clearance*

Hi Guys,

First of all I would like to say great thanks to everyone.You guys doing an incredible Job here!!
I got a small question about Police clearance certificate Validity period.Can anyone enter Australia after there police check has gone over 12 months provided visa was approved in 10th or 11th month of police check validity period.


Police check done - Month 1
Visa approved - Month 11

Only got 1 month PCC validity period but travel plans are about 2 months after i.e. in 13th month.


----------



## cute1987

Becky26 said:


> Ohhhh!!!! I'm waiting to post my good news so eagerly!!!! I can't put my eagerness in words. Just waiting for the Almighty to hear my prayers and bestow his blessing on me ray:ray:ray:ray:
> 
> Thanks for your prayers guys!!! Means the world to me


Hey Becky,

I sincerely pray to God for an early visa grant to you… 

The whole forum is waiting for your good news of visa grant...

I understand your position… but an applicant can’t do anything except to pray for an early visa grant…

With regards,
Cute1987


----------



## cute1987

*Congratulations...*



MVK87 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I got my visa.
> Thanks to one and all for being so helpful and supportive.
> all the best to all who are waiting for their visa.
> Regards,
> MVK87


lane: *Congratulations MVK87... have a happy married life ahead...* :cheer2:


----------



## 496402-dron

*visitor visa financial requirement*

Hello every one ; Congratulations all for geting visa , 

I m panning to apply for visitor visa ; I have already lodged partner visa file in apr . 

As I m student I dont have financial saving ; can I put affidavit of support from my brother and father ? Normally how much balance I have to show ? 

Also can I put my marksheet so I can prove that I m student ; or do I have to get letter from university ?


----------



## Becky26

_Amy_ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First of all I would like to say great thanks to everyone.You guys doing an incredible Job here!!
> I got a small question about Police clearance certificate Validity period.Can anyone enter Australia after there police check has gone over 12 months provided visa was approved in 10th or 11th month of police check validity period.
> 
> 
> Police check done - Month 1
> Visa approved - Month 11
> 
> Only got 1 month PCC validity period but travel plans are about 2 months after i.e. in 13th month.


*The initial entry date to validate your visa will either be the expiry date of your PCC or Medicals whichever expires first; in most cases.*

From what I understand and know from my experience, if AHC has given you 1 month to make your initial entry, it is close to impossible to get them to change the date unless obviously there are compelling circumstances about which the visa holder must inform the high commission ASAP.

From the information you've provided in your post, you've got 1 month before your PCC expires and your plans are of travelling in the 13th month. 
There was one case like this in which the applicant's visa processing had taken longer than expected and their PCC had expired or was about to expire. AHC requested for a new one. And as soon as the PCC was supplied, AHC granted the applicant's visa. 

*Long story short:- I think the PCC must be valid at the time when the visa holder makes their initial entry to validate their visa.*
Hope this helps. Please do ask around. Good Luck!
Seniors, Please advice!! Thanks :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!!!*



cute1987 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I sincerely pray to God for an early visa grant to you…
> 
> The whole forum is waiting for your good news of visa grant...
> 
> I understand your position… but an applicant can’t do anything except to pray for an early visa grant…
> 
> With regards,
> Cute1987


Dear Cute,

How are you? Thanks for keeping a check on my visa processing. Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart for you prayers. They mean a lot to me. Running in my 10th month since DOL. PCC is going to expire soon. Don't know if I should apply for them in advance or if AHC will approve my visa in time.
Please keep praying for me.

Hope you are well and are enjoying life with your partner. Take Care. I hope I can give you and many others some good news very soon. God Bless You!!

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Police Clearance Check*



_Amy_ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First of all I would like to say great thanks to everyone.You guys doing an incredible Job here!!
> I got a small question about Police clearance certificate Validity period.Can anyone enter Australia after there police check has gone over 12 months provided visa was approved in 10th or 11th month of police check validity period.
> 
> 
> Police check done - Month 1
> Visa approved - Month 11
> 
> Only got 1 month PCC validity period but travel plans are about 2 months after i.e. in 13th month.


Hey _Amy_,

I found the exact link that mentions what I wrote in my earlier post to you. The link is from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website. Below is the link:-
Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)
Click on the tab "Visa Holder"--------> then click on heading "Your Obligations".
Under the sub-heading "Enter Australia" is what I mentioned what I wrote.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## _Amy_

Becky26 said:


> *The initial entry date to validate your visa will either be the expiry date of your PCC or Medicals whichever expires first; in most cases.*
> 
> From what I understand and know from my experience, if AHC has given you 1 month to make your initial entry, it is close to impossible to get them to change the date unless obviously there are compelling circumstances about which the visa holder must inform the high commission ASAP.
> 
> From the information you've provided in your post, you've got 1 month before your PCC expires and your plans are of travelling in the 13th month.
> There was one case like this in which the applicant's visa processing had taken longer than expected and their PCC had expired or was about to expire. AHC requested for a new one. And as soon as the PCC was supplied, AHC granted the applicant's visa.
> 
> *Long story short:- I think the PCC must be valid at the time when the visa holder makes their initial entry to validate their visa.*
> Hope this helps. Please do ask around. Good Luck!
> Seniors, Please advice!! Thanks :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks a lot Becky...Really appreciated!!


----------



## HH8570

Becky26 said:


> Hey HH8570,
> 
> So glad to know you are finally re-united with your husband :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: and are having a great time. I can't imagine what an amazing feeling that must be. I just dream about it everyday hahaha
> Have a wonderful life ahead. You deserve it.
> 
> Thank you so much for sticking around waiting for our good news. And for praying for us. Hopefully they will be heard soon and we both will be able to be with our husbands very soon :smile::smile:
> 
> Take care and have a great Easter
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Hey becky 
How are you? Thanks a lot dear for such a nice words. Sorry for reply. Actually my hubby got shifted to new home n will be getting network connection next week. wishing everyone congrats whose visa got granted especially for sweet. Now eagely waiting for your visa approval. Could feel how much difficult it would be for you. But be brave... my dear friend. Wishing you all my best wishes. God bless you
Regards 
HH8570


----------



## ozvisahelp

sarselva said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> He got PR couple of years back , But however decided to move only after marriage.
> 
> They call you first and the rest would happen by email
> Regards,
> Sarselva


Thanks Sarselva for sharing the info. 

We are also in the similar situation and just figuring out when should be apply for partner visa, shall I go first to Australia and then apply or apply right now and then make a move to Australia.

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## ozvisahelp

*Visitor Visa Checklist*



dron said:


> Hello every one ; Congratulations all for geting visa ,
> 
> I m panning to apply for visitor visa ; I have already lodged partner visa file in apr .
> 
> As I m student I dont have financial saving ; can I put affidavit of support from my brother and father ? Normally how much balance I have to show ?
> 
> Also can I put my marksheet so I can prove that I m student ; or do I have to get letter from university ?


Hi Dron,

It requires you to provide evidence of enrolment at a school, college or university in your home country. Pl note that there is a great emphasis on you being the genuine visitor to Australia and do not plan to spend your waiting period in Australia.

You would also need to furnish Form 1419, along with that you would need to provide 
- an invitation letter from your spouse 
- how you will fund your trip/accommodation etc
- travel insurance (may be)
- reasons to come back to India

If you are unsure of anything, just give a call to VFS helpline no. they will be able to give you more information.

Also attached official checklist for visitor visa class 600

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## Becky26

_Amy_ said:


> Thanks a lot Becky...Really appreciated!!


No worries :smile: glad I could help.


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!!!*



HH8570 said:


> Hey becky
> How are you? Thanks a lot dear for such a nice words. Sorry for reply. Actually my hubby got shifted to new home n will be getting network connection next week. wishing everyone congrats whose visa got granted especially for sweet. Now eagely waiting for your visa approval. Could feel how much difficult it would be for you. But be brave... my dear friend. Wishing you all my best wishes. God bless you
> Regards
> HH8570



Hey HH8570,

I'm getting impatient now, besides that I'm good...hehehehe thanks for asking.
How are you? How's things in the land downunder? No need to apologize :nono::nono::nono::nono: 

Thanks for your kind words and checking up on my processing. It's getting really hard now seeing the September applicants get their visas and nothing for me :Cry::Cry:
Just trying to hang in there and hoping for the best and praying as much as I can.

Thanks once again. By God's grace I'll give you and other kind members some good news soon. 
Take care. Hope you're enjoying your time in Australia.
God Bless You!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hr2211

*After medical processing time*

Hi 

Please someone help me.

I applied 309 visa on 19th feb 2014 & received medical on 8th April 2014. Please advise what is the processing time after medical? When I need to do my PCC? 

Thanks.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Hr2211 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please someone help me.
> 
> I applied 309 visa on 19th feb 2014 & received medical on 8th April 2014. Please advise what is the processing time after medical? When I need to do my PCC?
> 
> Thanks.



Hey Hr2211,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
*PCC:-* You can submit your PCC at the time of application lodgement. Most applicants do that when they apply for their visa as it saves time when the CO starts processing their file. 

After medicals are done, once your medicals have been received by the AHC they will either inform you when they have received your reports or you can call them or go online to the below mentioned link from eMedical website to check if or when your medicals were received:-
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

The current average time frame for CO allocation is between 25-26 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC New Delhi website that mentions the various time frames:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

So you're gonna have to wait for your CO to get back to you if he/she requires any additional documents. If no additional document is required then the CO will forward your file to the SCO/final queue/final decision. 
As per current trend the waiting period after the file is in final queue is between 30-50 days since DOQ.
You can view the trend by viewing the main SS.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MVK87

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Congratulations MVK87!!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful life ahead:rockon:
> 
> Best Wishes
> Sravanthi*


Thank you much! Sravanthi! wish you all the best. you are doing a great job. 
regards,
MVK87


----------



## MVK87

Justdeeps said:


> Congrats MVK87!!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Very happy for you!! Enjoy!!  Finally AHC is clearing all backlogs!


Thank you so much for your wishes dear! I hope you are going great. I am really thankful to this forum and their good wishes.
Regards,
MVK87


----------



## MVK87

Becky26 said:


> Yaaaaaaaay!!!! Another one today!! Many many congratulations!!!
> :dance::dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :smile::smile::smile::smile:
> Hope you have a wonderful life ahead with your partner. Finally the Almighty has answered your prayers and the wait is over.
> 
> Wish you a fun and safe trip.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky[/COIZE]



Thank you so much Becky!
I wish you all the best dear. You are a positive soul.
Thanks for helping me with the queries and your support.

god bless you.
Regards,
MVK87


----------



## Becky26

MVK87 said:


> Thank you so much Becky!
> I wish you all the best dear. You are a positive soul.
> Thanks for helping me with the queries and your support.
> 
> god bless you.
> Regards,
> MVK87


Hey MVK87,

Thanks for your kind words. Very happy for you. Good luck and have a great life ahead. God Bless You!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kelappan

thanks becky for the spreadsheet.....its very informative !!!!!!


----------



## nectar_s

Is it mandatory to have each others name in passport for applying spouse visa?. pl advice


----------



## Becky26

nectar_s said:


> Is it mandatory to have each others name in passport for applying spouse visa?. pl advice


No it isn't. Your marriage certificate is enough.
But that's for India, not sure about rules AHC follows in UAE. Please do ask around.

Good Luck.


----------



## nectar_s

Thanks Becky for providing information.



Becky26 said:


> No it isn't. Your marriage certificate is enough.
> But that's for India, not sure about rules AHC follows in UAE. Please do ask around.
> 
> Good Luck.


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 5th Week of April/1st Week of May 2014*

Hey Everyone,

How are you all doing? Yet another month is about to finish and AHC has only granted only 7 visas so far. 3 more days till May starts. Hoping AHC grants get to a double digit number by the time April is over.

Below is the Updated Prediction List:

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
HappyDiwali----------------------59------------------------270
muhu_jaggi----------------------50-------------------------231lane:
Akrishi12------------------------50-------------------------218lane:
sweet83-------------------------49--------------------------226lane:
MVK87--------------------------49--------------------------258lane:
Ratna mala------------------------48-------------------------245lane:
vsp2903--------------------------52---------------------------227
Tuty_richard---------------------45--------------------------243
Dan85----------------------------41---------------------------328
Rudhresh------------------------33---------------------------193
Sandxb-------------------------38--------------------------196
Akshay.shah--------------------35---------------------------234
Akshu--------------------------34----------------------------238
Kapil23987--------------------33---------------------------242
asahni1------------------------32----------------------------201
gaurav.a.shah------------------31----------------------------227
loveforever-------------------21----------------------------249
ReubenAlexander-------------19---------------------------189
Sarselva-----------------------13--------------------------203
candycrush-------------------13---------------------------196
new_member----------------13--------------------------185


Good Luck to all waiting. Hope there are many more grants this week. Please keep praying for everyone ray:ray:
Have a great week ahead.

P.S.- Any news from HappyDiwali? It's been 59 days since DOQ for them. Please update us if there is any update from them. Thanks a lot! :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## candycrush

Becky26 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> How are you all doing? Yet another month is about to finish and AHC has only granted only 7 visas so far. 3 more days till May starts. Hoping AHC grants get to a double digit number by the time April is over.
> 
> Below is the Updated Prediction List:
> 
> SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
> Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
> Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
> HappyDiwali----------------------59------------------------270
> muhu_jaggi----------------------50-------------------------231lane:
> Akrishi12------------------------50-------------------------218lane:
> sweet83-------------------------49--------------------------226lane:
> MVK87--------------------------49--------------------------258lane:
> Ratna mala------------------------48-------------------------245lane:
> vsp2903--------------------------52---------------------------227
> Tuty_richard---------------------45--------------------------243
> Dan85----------------------------41---------------------------328
> Rudhresh------------------------33---------------------------193
> Sandxb-------------------------38--------------------------196
> Akshay.shah--------------------35---------------------------234
> Akshu--------------------------34----------------------------238
> Kapil23987--------------------33---------------------------242
> asahni1------------------------32----------------------------201
> gaurav.a.shah------------------31----------------------------227
> loveforever-------------------21----------------------------249
> ReubenAlexander-------------19---------------------------189
> Sarselva-----------------------13--------------------------203
> candycrush-------------------13---------------------------196
> new_member----------------13--------------------------185
> 
> 
> Good Luck to all waiting. Hope there are many more grants this week. Please keep praying for everyone ray:ray:
> Have a great week ahead.
> 
> P.S.- Any news from HappyDiwali? It's been 59 days since DOQ for them. Please update us if there is any update from them. Thanks a lot! :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


5 more grant today:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hulk9

Hi Guys,

Should I apply tourist visa from Australia or ask my wife to apply from India? I want it for atleast 6 - 10 months .. until she gets her permanent visa.

I applied for the online partner visa, and heard from friends that the tourist visa is a paper based application. Any information will be really helpful.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## Justdeeps

*Good luck for the week!!*

Good luck guys for the week!! Hoping for more good news.


----------



## kelappan

Hi everyone,

I have recently got a work visa (with no PR), I couldn't include my wife as she was pregnant at the time of applying visa. so I am planning to apply visa for her after I get to Aussie (within next 6 months). Can anyone advice me, will there be any delay in spouse visa approval if i include my baby also in the spouse visa application. And if any further docs needed for my kid other than passport and birth certificate ???

thanks in advance


----------



## Becky26

kelappan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have recently got a work visa (with no PR), I couldn't include my wife as she was pregnant at the time of applying visa. so I am planning to apply visa for her after I get to Aussie (within next 6 months). Can anyone advice me, will there be any delay in spouse visa approval if i include my baby also in the spouse visa application. And if any further docs needed for my kid other than passport and birth certificate ???
> 
> thanks in advance


Hey kelappan,

Congratulations on getting your work visa :smile:
Unfortunately I don't have a lot of knowledge of work visa holders and their spouse's and kid's visa processing. I can find some information though if you could provide me your visa subclass. 
That's just to find the correct information as there are so many technical points and so many different visa subclasses under work visas.

Look forward to your reply. 
Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kelappan

Becky26 said:


> Hey kelappan,
> 
> Congratulations on getting your work visa :smile:
> Unfortunately I don't have a lot of knowledge of work visa holders and their spouse's and kid's visa processing. I can find some information though if you could provide me your visa subclass.
> That's just to find the correct information as there are so many technical points and so many different visa subclasses under work visas.
> 
> Look forward to your reply.
> Good Luck.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


HI Becky,

Thanks for the reply. I have got 489 state sponsorship, NSW


----------



## shifa882

Hi guys!
Firstly congratulations to all those who got their visas!! Yay!
I have a tiny query regarding the visa process, just wanted to know if we have more than 2 countries PCC , considering I have lived in 3 countries past 10 years, does it take longer than usual for the process?? Does that really affect the visa process?? Though we have submitted the PCCs of all 3 countries, is further enquiry required?
Please advice!
Regards! N all the best! 😊


----------



## Becky26

hulk9 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Should I apply tourist visa from Australia or ask my wife to apply from India? I want it for atleast 6 - 10 months .. until she gets her permanent visa.
> 
> I applied for the online partner visa, and heard from friends that the tourist visa is a paper based application. Any information will be really helpful.
> 
> Cheers,
> Aaron



Hey Aaron,

I'm not sure if you can apply for your wife's visitor visa in Australia *(Seniors, please advice) * but 95% of the partner visa applicants who are awaiting decision on their file apply for visitor visa in India. 

Your statement "I want it for atleast 6 - 10 months .. until she gets her permanent visa." I should say is rather ambitious but sometimes people do get visitor visa approved for 12 months with a maximum stay of 3 months at a time. 
How long your wife's visitor visa will be depends on the CO who is assessing the visitor visa file. 
*Usually the visitor visas are for 3 months* *(Seniors, please advice).*
Below is the link from DIBP website with information about Visitor (Subclass 600) Visa:-
Visitor visa (subclass 600)

If you're lucky and the visitor visa is for longer than 3 months then your wife will have to undergo medical examination at the Panel Doctor's clinic as this is the requirement of DIBP.

If you apply for the Visitor Visa in India, below is the link to the VFS, Australia website with all the information that applicants from India must know:-
Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Tourist - Visa Fees

Below is link to the document checklist on the VFS, Australia website:-
http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/Checklist_600_Tourist_Stream_New_Delhi_Post_version_210313.pdf

Hope this information helps. Good Luck. 
*Seniors, who have applied for visitor visas please provide your valuable advice. Thanks so much!!
*
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

shifa882 said:


> Hi guys!
> Firstly congratulations to all those who got their visas!! Yay!
> I have a tiny query regarding the visa process, just wanted to know if we have more than 2 countries PCC , considering I have lived in 3 countries past 10 years, does it take longer than usual for the process?? Does that really affect the visa process?? Though we have submitted the PCCs of all 3 countries, is further enquiry required?
> Please advice!
> Regards! N all the best! ��




Hey shifa882,

As long as you have provided the PCCs of all the countries where you've lived in the past 10 years, there shouldn't be anything to worry about. The PCCs don't affect the processing time frame, from what I know. *(Seniors, please advice. Thanks  )*

Hope this helps put your mind at ease. Good Luck and keep praying! It'll come soon :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

kelappan said:


> HI Becky,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I have got 489 state sponsorship, NSW


Hey kelappan,

No worries, I'll appreciate if you you give me some time to research on this topic. I'll post back when I find something related to your case.
In the mean time you should keep looking as well. 

I haven't been very well lately so I'll get back to you as soon as I can. 
Thanks for your consideration.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kelappan

Hi Becky,

thanks for your fast response. i ll surely keep looking on my end, but please get back if you bump into any useful info elsewhere. Get well soon....


----------



## Becky26

*Skilled Regional (Provisional) Subsequent Entrant (Subclass 489) Visa*



kelappan said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> thanks for your fast response. i ll surely keep looking on my end, but please get back if you bump into any useful info elsewhere. Get well soon....


Hey kelappan,

No worries, happy to help. Thanks for your consideration.

Below is the link that I think is very informative. Not sure if you've had a look at it but I've mentioned it anyways:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/489.aspx
*The good thing here is that you can apply for a Skilled Regional (Provisional) Subsequent Entrant (subclass 489) visa for your wife and dependent(s) i.e. your baby. *

You cannot apply for a Partner (309/100) Visa because the sponsor must be an Australian Permanent Resident or an Australian Citizen. You are neither so in that case *the spouses and the dependents i.e your baby can move to Australia on the Subsequent Entrant visa which will be linked to your 489 State Sponsorship visa.*
Your wife's Subsequent Entrant (489) visa will expire the same date as yours as they will be linked once her visa is granted.

Your wife will have to undergo the necessary medical tests, character tests and provide a proof of functional English i.e. sit for IELTS and get an average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)

Below mentioned link explains the meaning of "Functional English":-
SkillSelect â€“ Functional English

Below is the link from the DIBP website to the *document checklist for the visa application*:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/489-applicant-checklist.pdf

Most of the relavant information is in the DIBP website page I mentioned above. So please read it and feel free to ask if you have more queries. 
Should you need more reliable and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## shifa882

hulk9 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Should I apply tourist visa from Australia or ask my wife to apply from India? I want it for atleast 6 - 10 months .. until she gets her permanent visa.
> 
> I applied for the online partner visa, and heard from friends that the tourist visa is a paper based application. Any information will be really helpful.
> 
> Cheers,
> Aaron


HI Aaron,

I just got back from Australia on my tourist visa, and I really think you should ask your wife to apply for it from India itself..doesnt take much long..about 10 days and you should have it. You can ask for a " Multiple entry visa" so your wife can exit by the end of 3 months and enter again, which is valid for a year.
But eventually she"ll have to be offshore at the time of visa grant.

hope this helps,
cheers!
shifa


----------



## shifa882

Becky26 said:


> Hey shifa882,
> 
> As long as you have provided the PCCs of all the countries where you've lived in the past 10 years, there shouldn't be anything to worry about. The PCCs don't affect the processing time frame, from what I know. *(Seniors, please advice. Thanks  )*
> 
> Hope this helps put your mind at ease. Good Luck and keep praying! It'll come soon :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hey Becky!
thanks a lot for the info! I'm just trying to think of reasons why there is a delay in my file being atleast forwarded to the SCO.  
but anyways! lotsa praying happening for everyone! 
all the best!


----------



## Becky26

shifa882 said:


> hey Becky!
> thanks a lot for the info! I'm just trying to think of reasons why there is a delay in my file being atleast forwarded to the SCO.
> but anyways! lotsa praying happening for everyone!
> all the best!


No worries :smile: Don't worry sometimes delays can happen. 
Don't know if this a "sure thing"/rule but I have noticed a few cases in the past where AHC didn't forward the file until the applicant departed Australia. 

So now that you are offshore, :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: AHC will very soon forward your file to the final queue. Have you called AHC since you left Australia? Does AHC know that you are in India now?

Good Luck! Hoping you get good news very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kelappan

Becky26 said:


> Hey kelappan,
> 
> No worries, happy to help. Thanks for your consideration.
> 
> Below is the link that I think is very informative. Not sure if you've had a look at it but I've mentioned it anyways:-
> https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/489.aspx
> *The good thing here is that you can apply for a Skilled Regional (Provisional) Subsequent Entrant (subclass 489) visa for your wife and dependent(s) i.e. your baby. *
> 
> You cannot apply for a Partner (309/100) Visa because the sponsor must be an Australian Permanent Resident or an Australian Citizen. You are neither so in that case *the spouses and the dependents i.e your baby can move to Australia on the Subsequent Entrant visa which will be linked to your 489 State Sponsorship visa.*
> Your wife's Subsequent Entrant (489) visa will expire the same date as yours as they will be linked once her visa is granted.
> 
> Your wife will have to undergo the necessary medical tests, character tests and provide a proof of functional English i.e. sit for IELTS and get an average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
> 
> Below mentioned link explains the meaning of "Functional English":-
> SkillSelect – Functional English
> 
> Below is the link from the DIBP website to the *document checklist for the visa application*:-
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/489-applicant-checklist.pdf
> 
> Most of the relavant information is in the DIBP website page I mentioned above. So please read it and feel free to ask if you have more queries.
> Should you need more reliable and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

thanks for the detailed info provided. u r an :angel:

Subsequent entrant visa was a new info for me. But my wife has cleared IELTS (7 bands) so it shouldn't be an issue. getting police clearance will also be no pain for us. so unless they ask for my kid's (3 months) IELTS score  , we should have no major issues.....


----------



## Becky26

kelappan said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> thanks for the detailed info provided. u r an :angel:
> 
> Subsequent entrant visa was a new info for me. But my wife has cleared IELTS (7 bands) so it shouldn't be an issue. getting police clearance will also be no pain for us. so unless they ask for my kid's (3 months) IELTS score  , we should have no major issues.....


Glad I could help. 
That's great, so things are pretty straight forward then. 
And I highly doubt DIBP will request IELTS for your 3 month old....hahahahaha
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tuty_richard

Hi Everyone,

Long wait has come to an end today. I got my visa grant today. Thank you everyone for your support.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



tuty_richard said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Long wait has come to an end today. I got my visa grant today. Thank you everyone for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Richard


Many Many Congratulations Richard!! Hope you have a wonderful life with your partner
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: arty:arty:arty:arty:

God Bless You!! and wish you safe and fun travels to Australia :smile:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*



Updated Prediction List:

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
HappyDiwali----------------------59------------------------270
muhu_jaggi----------------------50-------------------------231lane:
Akrishi12------------------------50-------------------------218lane:
sweet83-------------------------49--------------------------226lane:
MVK87--------------------------49--------------------------258lane:
Ratna mala------------------------48-------------------------245lane:
vsp2903--------------------------52---------------------------227
Tuty_richard---------------------45--------------------------243lane:
Dan85----------------------------41---------------------------328
Rudhresh------------------------33---------------------------193
Sandxb-------------------------38--------------------------196
Akshay.shah--------------------35---------------------------234
Akshu--------------------------34----------------------------238
Kapil23987--------------------33---------------------------242
asahni1------------------------32----------------------------201
gaurav.a.shah------------------31----------------------------227
loveforever-------------------21----------------------------249
ReubenAlexander-------------19---------------------------189
Sarselva-----------------------13--------------------------203
candycrush-------------------13---------------------------196
new_member----------------13--------------------------185


8 gone, 15 more to go. Good Luck everyone. Please keep us updated :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

On AHC website its mentioned that CO will be allocated after 25-26 weeks ; then how come some march applicant allocated CO and medicals within one and half month ?


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats tuty_richard!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*Congrats!!!!!!!!!!*



tuty_richard said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Long wait has come to an end today. I got my visa grant today. Thank you everyone for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Richard


*Congratulations!!

Have a wonderful life ahead 

Best wishes
Sravanthi*


----------



## Akshita

*Hi*

Congratulations to evrybody who has got their visas!
I had filed my visa on 18 th jan got acknowlegement letter on 24 th jan,my medicals gt submitted on 4th feb and pcc was already submitted along with documents.can any body advice how long will it take and when i am trying to contact my case officer a generic email is received,now my husband has filed for visitor visa in australia,heard that it takes longer time to be granted visa as compared to india


----------



## kelappan

Ak****a said:


> Congratulations to evrybody who has got their visas!
> I had filed my visa on 18 th jan got acknowlegement letter on 24 th jan,my medicals gt submitted on 4th feb and pcc was already submitted along with documents.can any body advice how long will it take and when i am trying to contact my case officer a generic email is received,now my husband has filed for visitor visa in australia,heard that it takes longer time to be granted visa as compared to india


if you see the thread posts from this forum. the average time taken is around 200 days. so say somewhere close to 7 months. for clarity refer previous posts of this thread by Becky.......


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Hey Hr2211,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> 
> Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS.
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications
> 
> You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> FORUM RULESBeing a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
> 
> Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> I would like to kindly request you not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post. I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts.
> Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> 
> I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
> So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE:- I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
> Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.
> 
> REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-
> PCC:- You can submit your PCC at the time of application lodgement. Most applicants do that when they apply for their visa as it saves time when the CO starts processing their file.
> 
> After medicals are done, once your medicals have been received by the AHC they will either inform you when they have received your reports or you can call them or go online to the below mentioned link from eMedical website to check if or when your medicals were received:-
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> The current average time frame for CO allocation is between 25-26 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC New Delhi website that mentions the various time frames:-
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
> 
> So you're gonna have to wait for your CO to get back to you if he/she requires any additional documents. If no additional document is required then the CO will forward your file to the SCO/final queue/final decision.
> As per current trend the waiting period after the file is in final queue is between 30-50 days since DOQ.
> You can view the trend by viewing the main SS.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thank you for your time :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi,
I cant find my medicals details I.e client details, i have got my medicals last year november . Is it fine , it has the basic details like type of visa applied for,name and date of birth, I havent heard from my case officer yet, dont know if am assigned with co yet. Also I have applied tourist visa, with out medicals I have provided my hap id, as I got my medicals done for my partner visa 309/100, I got a message from ahc to my mail and mobile that my application for visitors visa is recieved and is under processing, last tuesday just after easter, I have applied on 17 th april

Also am not able to enter my details into the spread sheet, the form doesnt work for me, its been 180 days that I ahve applied partners visa subclass 100


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Ak****a said:


> Congratulations to evrybody who has got their visas!
> I had filed my visa on 18 th jan got acknowlegement letter on 24 th jan,my medicals gt submitted on 4th feb and pcc was already submitted along with documents.can any body advice how long will it take and when i am trying to contact my case officer a generic email is received,now my husband has filed for visitor visa in australia,heard that it takes longer time to be granted visa as compared to india


Hey Ak****a,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.


*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
I'm sorry to say this but you have a long wait ahead of you. CO allocation is taking between 25-26 weeks since Date of Lodgement (DOL) as per AHC New Delhi website. Your file doesn't have a CO, it's just an officer who sent you your application acknowledgement letter and issued you the HAP ID for medicals.
Below is a link from AHC New Delhi website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

This is exactly what happened with me. For 6 months I thought I had a CO and when I called AHC to know how far along my file had moved, they said I don't have CO to begin to my file was exactly where it was 6 months ago.

When it comes to any visa for Australia, I have learnt that onshore visa applications take double the time. 
AHC's current average processing time frame for visitor visa is 15 working days while DIBP's time frame is 1 month.
Partner Visas (309/100) onshore applications can take upto 2 years to process. While in India the current processing time frame is 12 months and AHC New Delhi's indicative time frame is 8-11 months since DOL. And most of the applications do get finalised in even less time. 
So I think AHC New Delhi is much better option than applying for any visa offshore.

Hope this helps. Please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thank you for your time :smile:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## HappyDiwali

*Still no news...*

Hey Becky

Still no news / updates from our side, we emailed the case officer requesting to indicate when we will receive the visa grant notification, but we got the same 'standard response' that standard processing times for Partner Visa is 12 months. 

Patiently waiting... hope for you too there will be some good news soon!

Cheers



Becky26 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> How are you all doing? Yet another month is about to finish and AHC has only granted only 7 visas so far. 3 more days till May starts. Hoping AHC grants get to a double digit number by the time April is over.
> 
> Below is the Updated Prediction List:
> 
> SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
> Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
> Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
> HappyDiwali----------------------59------------------------270
> muhu_jaggi----------------------50-------------------------231lane:
> Akrishi12------------------------50-------------------------218lane:
> sweet83-------------------------49--------------------------226lane:
> MVK87--------------------------49--------------------------258lane:
> Ratna mala------------------------48-------------------------245lane:
> vsp2903--------------------------52---------------------------227
> Tuty_richard---------------------45--------------------------243
> Dan85----------------------------41---------------------------328
> Rudhresh------------------------33---------------------------193
> Sandxb-------------------------38--------------------------196
> Akshay.shah--------------------35---------------------------234
> Akshu--------------------------34----------------------------238
> Kapil23987--------------------33---------------------------242
> asahni1------------------------32----------------------------201
> gaurav.a.shah------------------31----------------------------227
> loveforever-------------------21----------------------------249
> ReubenAlexander-------------19---------------------------189
> Sarselva-----------------------13--------------------------203
> candycrush-------------------13---------------------------196
> new_member----------------13--------------------------185
> 
> 
> Good Luck to all waiting. Hope there are many more grants this week. Please keep praying for everyone ray:ray:
> Have a great week ahead.
> 
> P.S.- Any news from HappyDiwali? It's been 59 days since DOQ for them. Please update us if there is any update from them. Thanks a lot! :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Hi Becky and All. Hope u all are fine and doing great.

I need help.

Can anybody suggest me a good registered migration agent in Australia and the fees they charge? It is most urgent please lemme know. I would like to know the procedure to approach them and how to go about it? Anybody specific, someone Agent who has helped genuinely and is not a fraud (took money but did nothing). If anybody can explain step by step it would be of great help. 
If you have contact number, address of the Agent or the Agent Registered number those who have helped already, somewhere near Brisbane pls forward me. We are really just looking for help and some info on the sponsoring part of it.

Thanks in advance..
Sushy*


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*

Hey lonestar56,

How are you? I just noticed that you had updated your CO allocation date in the SS Update Form. I can't remember where I read this but your date of CO allocation in the SS is 22/04/2014. 

Just wondering if you messaged me the date. If you got a CO in February (that's 122 days since your DOL) How did you get the CO allocated so quick? Is this a Special COnsideration Case?

Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help.
Good Luck.

Kind Regrads,
Becky


----------



## HappyDiwali

I spoke too quick..... 

WE GOT OUR VISA!!!!! Just now.... soo happy finally!


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



HappyDiwali said:


> I spoke too quick.....
> 
> WE GOT OUR VISA!!!!! Just now.... soo happy finally!



OH YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:dance::dance::dance::dance: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
Many Many Congratulations!!!! Finally light at the end of the tunnel 
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead and a beautiful wedding. You deserve it:smile:

Have a fun and safe flight to Australia. Take Care and God Bless You!! See I told you God is always on time 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Hi,
> I cant find my medicals details I.e client details, i have got my medicals last year november . Is it fine , it has the basic details like type of visa applied for,name and date of birth, I havent heard from my case officer yet, dont know if am assigned with co yet. Also I have applied tourist visa, with out medicals I have provided my hap id, as I got my medicals done for my partner visa 309/100, I got a message from ahc to my mail and mobile that my application for visitors visa is recieved and is under processing, last tuesday just after easter, I have applied on 17 th april
> 
> Also am not able to enter my details into the spread sheet, the form doesnt work for me, its been 180 days that I ahve applied partners visa subclass 100





Becky26 said:


> Hey lonestar56,
> 
> How are you? I just noticed that you had updated your CO allocation date in the SS Update Form. I can't remember where I read this but your date of CO allocation in the SS is 22/04/2014.
> 
> Just wondering if you messaged me the date. If you got a CO in February (that's 122 days since your DOL) How did you get the CO allocated so quick? Is this a Special COnsideration Case?
> 
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help.
> Good Luck.
> 
> Kind Regrads,
> Becky


Hey lonestar56,

I have your visitor visa application date in the SS. But I'm confused about the CO allocation date. The SS has 22/04/2014 as your CO allocation date but your last update was 28/02/2014. 

Please let me know what the correct date of your CO allocation is. Thanks for your help. I look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*Congrats!!!!!!!!!!*



HappyDiwali said:


> I spoke too quick.....
> 
> WE GOT OUR VISA!!!!! Just now.... soo happy finally!


*Congratulations Happy Diwali 

Wish you a wonderful and beautiful life with your partner 

God bless
Sravanthi*


----------



## Kushi_07

*Hello Everyone!!*

First of all, congrats to all who got their visa!! I understand how hard the waiting period is!! You guys are doing a great job here!! Hope and wish we all get our visas soon!!:grouphug:


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Kushi_07 said:


> First of all, congrats to all who got their visa!! I understand how hard the waiting period is!! You guys are doing a great job here!! Hope and wish we all get our visas soon!!:grouphug:


Hey Kushi_07,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Please do ask if you have any queries. We will try to help you as much as we can.
Good Luck. Please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thanks :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi Becky and All. Hope u all are fine and doing great.
> 
> I need help.
> 
> Can anybody suggest me a good registered migration agent in Australia and the fees they charge? It is most urgent please lemme know. I would like to know the procedure to approach them and how to go about it? Anybody specific, someone Agent who has helped genuinely and is not a fraud (took money but did nothing). If anybody can explain step by step it would be of great help.
> If you have contact number, address of the Agent or the Agent Registered number those who have helped already, somewhere near Brisbane pls forward me. We are really just looking for help and some info on the sponsoring part of it.
> 
> Thanks in advance..
> Sushy*


I just sent you a private message. Please let me know if you got it.
Thanks.


----------



## Sushy

*Thanks for the message Becky I got it, God Bless u and I wish u get ur Visa next month without any further delay....
*


Becky26 said:


> I just sent you a private message. Please let me know if you got it.
> Thanks.


----------



## Akshita

*Hi Becky*

Is it possible that the first officer that is allocated is sco??
The mail that i received on 24th jan was sent by an official stating the position number too and post checking th Ss i got confused as the name is almost similar to sco103 thought the first name is not complete in the ss its just the intial.
I am sorry if i am not able to make my point clear as i am confused can sco be directly alocated??


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



Ak****a said:


> Is it possible that the first officer that is allocated is sco??
> The mail that i received on 24th jan was sent by an official stating the position number too and post checking th Ss i got confused as the name is almost similar to sco103 thought the first name is not complete in the ss its just the intial.
> I am sorry if i am not able to make my point clear as i am confused can sco be directly alocated??


Hey Ak****a,

Unfortunately it's not possible to have a SCO allocated before a CO. 
SCO is the one who approves your visa application and types up your visa grant letter after your file has been sent to final queue by your CO after their initial assessment. 

I had the same thing happen to me. I understand that officer's name and position number and all is mentioned on the Acknowledgement letter they sent you, but unfortunately that neither is your CO or SCO. 
This is how things have been happening since July 2013, I'd say a new processing method AHC started following.

If you have a look at the main SS, you'll be able to see and understand what I'm trying to say much better :smile:
Below is the link to the SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps. All we can do it wait and pray ray:
Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Congratulation all who got their visa grants.!!


----------



## ali wasiq

Hi there. Today i got call from My Co And Co Was Asked Some Questions. I think i will get my Grant Soonn..


----------



## sandxb

*Hi Becky

Hope your name will e added to the Prediction list soon..
To be honest that list keep us going these days..counting & comparing days with those who got the visa.eep:..sometimes we trust & keep hope based on the List than the usual replies from AHC

Really appreciate your time & effort for keeping this forum updated

God Bless
SANDXB*


----------



## dan85

Hi All,

My wife got her visa granted on 28 April, she didnt check her email till this morning.

Becky and all, thanks for all your help and support. 

Hope everyone gets their visa's asap.

Thanks
Dan85


----------



## Justdeeps

Congrats HappyDiwali!!!   



HappyDiwali said:


> I spoke too quick.....
> 
> WE GOT OUR VISA!!!!! Just now.... soo happy finally!


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hi everyone. ..


Can anyone tell me for how many months do they grant tourist visa wen ur spouse visa is in process..


----------



## candycrush

sandxb said:


> *Hi Becky
> 
> Hope your name will e added to the Prediction list soon..
> To be honest that list keep us going these days..counting & comparing days with those who got the visa.eep:..sometimes we trust & keep hope based on the List than the usual replies from AHC
> 
> Really appreciate your time & effort for keeping this forum updated
> 
> God Bless
> SANDXB*


You are the luck one to get the visa as you applied same date as mine many congratulation


----------



## Arvi_krish

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi everyone. ..
> 
> Can anyone tell me for how many months do they grant tourist visa wen ur spouse visa is in process..


I am in a confusion whether to apply for tourist visa before or after applying spouse visa

Can anyone give their opinion.


----------



## candycrush

candycrush said:


> You are the luck one to get the visa as you applied same date as mine many congratulation


I scanned quickly earlier and thought you got the visa. I read it just before turn out to be different message (my bad!)


----------



## Kushi_07

*Congrats :d*



dan85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife got her visa granted on 28 April, she didnt check her email till this morning.
> 
> Becky and all, thanks for all your help and support.
> 
> Hope everyone gets their visa's asap.
> 
> Thanks
> Dan85


Congratzzzz Wish you both a happy married life ahead   

Why is that I am not able to find your application details on SS??
Please let me know your DOL and DOQ


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



dan85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife got her visa granted on 28 April, she didnt check her email till this morning.
> 
> Becky and all, thanks for all your help and support.
> 
> Hope everyone gets their visa's asap.
> 
> Thanks
> Dan85


Hey Dan,

Many Many Congratulations to you and your wife!!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

Fiiiiiiiinally the wait is over. I'm so so happy for you. You deserve it. It's been a very long journey for you guys. Wish you a wonderful life ahead.

Thanks for updating us and your wishes. Wish your wife a fun and safe flight to Australia.
God Bless You!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi everyone. ..
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me for how many months do they grant tourist visa wen ur spouse visa is in process..


Doesn't matter whether your partner visa application is in process or not, AHC New Delhi processes visitor visa in 15 working days.
Below is the link to the page from AHC New Delhi website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sandxb said:


> *Hi Becky
> 
> Hope your name will e added to the Prediction list soon..
> To be honest that list keep us going these days..counting & comparing days with those who got the visa.eep:..sometimes we trust & keep hope based on the List than the usual replies from AHC
> 
> Really appreciate your time & effort for keeping this forum updated
> 
> God Bless
> SANDXB*


Hey Sandxb,

Thanks for your kind words and wishes. I'm hoping for the same. Getting impatient now. Can't do any but to pray and cry like a baby sometimes hoping God will see my pain and take that pain away from me.

Anyways, good luck to you. You could be next. Been 40 days since DOQ for you, you must be getting so excited. You should start packing your golden email could come anytime now :smile:
Praying for you. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> I am in a confusion whether to apply for tourist visa before or after applying spouse visa
> 
> Can anyone give their opinion.


Usually applicants apply for partner visa first then apply for the visitor visa.
Seniors, Please advice. Thanks!! :smile:


----------



## kelappan

Hi dan85.....congrats on your visa approval !!!!!!


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

Updated Prediction List:

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
HappyDiwali----------------------60------------------------271lane:
muhu_jaggi----------------------50-------------------------231lane:
Akrishi12------------------------50-------------------------218lane:
sweet83-------------------------49--------------------------226lane:
MVK87--------------------------49--------------------------258lane:
Ratna mala------------------------48-------------------------245lane:
vsp2903--------------------------52---------------------------227
Tuty_richard---------------------45--------------------------243lane:
Dan85----------------------------41---------------------------328lane:
Rudhresh------------------------40---------------------------200
Sandxb-------------------------38--------------------------196
Akshay.shah--------------------35---------------------------234
Akshu--------------------------34----------------------------238
Kapil23987--------------------33---------------------------242
asahni1------------------------32----------------------------201
gaurav.a.shah------------------31----------------------------227
loveforever-------------------21----------------------------249
ReubenAlexander-------------19---------------------------189
Sarselva-----------------------13--------------------------203
candycrush-------------------13---------------------------196
new_member----------------13--------------------------185


10 gone, 13 more to go. Good Luck everyone. Please keep us updated :smile:
Finally this month's tally has reached double digits with 10 grants so far. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck to all!!*

Hey Guys,

vsp2904--------54 since DOQ
Rudhresh-------42 since DOQ
sandxb---------40 since DOQ
Please keep a close check on your inbox. Any of you 3 could be next. 
Good Luck. Please don't forget to update us. Waiting for more good news ray:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sarselva

Hi All,

My documents are already in the DOQ and 13 days gone. Can I send an additional documents in this case. Will it be reviewed by SCO ?
Any advise on this.

Thanks becky for maintaining this SS list it gives me a sigh of relief to know that something is happening in AHC and they are not dormant.
Appreciate all efforts.

Thanks,
Saranya


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My documents are already in the DOQ and 13 days gone. Can I send an additional documents in this case. Will it be reviewed by SCO ?
> Any advise on this.
> 
> Thanks becky for maintaining this SS list it gives me a sigh of relief to know that something is happening in AHC and they are not dormant.
> Appreciate all efforts.
> 
> Thanks,
> Saranya



Personally, I won't send anything now, specially that your file is in final queue. But that's just me. 

If your CO or SCO haven't requested any further documents then don't send anything else. That could annoy the CO or SCO if you send documents without them asking for it.

Thanks for your appreciative words. I just try to help  

Please do ask around. Good Luck!
*Seniors, Please advice. Thanks* :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sarselva

Hi Becky,

Somehow know that you will reply hence checked thanks for the quick turnaround.

The information that i am going to send is vital. As my hubby is travelling to australia in a weeks time I thought its important for me to send the travel details to them so that they know that he is on board and my chance of getting VISA in my case will improve.

Regards
Saranya


----------



## Deeps11

*My details are not updated in the SS*

Hi Becky,

I dont know why my details are not updated in the SS. My application has been put in the final queue on 14th of this month.


cheers,
Deepthi


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Somehow know that you will reply hence checked thanks for the quick turnaround.
> 
> The information that i am going to send is vital. As my hubby is travelling to australia in a weeks time I thought its important for me to send the travel details to them so that they know that he is on board and my chance of getting VISA in my case will improve.
> 
> Regards
> Saranya



Hey Saranya,

No worries, happy to help :smile:
Email your CO if you want and discuss this with them and then send your additional documents. See what the CO says as the file is no longer with them. 
Wait for other seniors to reply, see what they advice.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Deeps11 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I dont know why my details are not updated in the SS. My application has been put in the final queue on 14th of this month.
> 
> 
> cheers,
> Deepthi


Hey Deepthi,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form.
I have added your details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Please ask if you have any queries. Good Luck and hope you get your visa very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## girlaussie

Ideally 'After' the Partner Visa as chances of rejection are bit low.

Best,

Girl Aussie



Arvi_krish said:


> I am in a confusion whether to apply for tourist visa before or after applying spouse visa
> 
> Can anyone give their opinion.


----------



## _shel

girlaussie said:


> Ideally 'After' the Partner Visa as chances of rejection are bit low.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Girl Aussie


 Agree, they want to avoid people applying onshore and being in the country for long periods when in their eyes you could be rejected your spouse visa. You could also be risk of working illegally if onshore without money


----------



## sandxb

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sandxb,
> 
> Thanks for your kind words and wishes. I'm hoping for the same. Getting impatient now. Can't do any but to pray and cry like a baby sometimes hoping God will see my pain and take that pain away from me.
> 
> Anyways, good luck to you. You could be next. Been 40 days since DOQ for you, you must be getting so excited. You should start packing your golden email could come anytime now :smile:
> Praying for you.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Heyy Becky
*Your Golden words came true....!!!Got a call from SCO today evening to clarify few things and received Visa Grant letter in 10 minutes!!..
we were bit scared with his queries!!... Once again I sincerely thank you for support .
.Let me tell you.. God is gonna reward you with special Blessing for your patience and Kind efforts in helping others 

Bless
SANDXB
*


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



sandxb said:


> Heyy Becky
> *Your Golden words came true....!!!Got a call from SCO today evening to clarify few things and received Visa Grant letter in 10 minutes!!..
> we were bit scared with his queries!!... Once again I sincerely thank you for support .
> .Let me tell you.. God is gonna reward you with special Blessing for your patience and Kind efforts in helping others
> 
> Bless
> SANDXB
> *


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
Big Congratulations to you and your partner. 
lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: 
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. And it wasn't me it was GOD who answered your prayers. I was just praying ray: :smile:
Wish you a fun and safe flgiht to Australia.

Thanks for your kind words. God Bless You!
Take Care.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

Updated Prediction List:

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
HappyDiwali----------------------60------------------------271lane:
muhu_jaggi----------------------50-------------------------231lane:
Akrishi12------------------------50-------------------------218lane:
sweet83-------------------------49--------------------------226lane:
MVK87--------------------------49--------------------------258lane:
Ratna mala------------------------48-------------------------245lane:
vsp2903--------------------------52---------------------------227
Tuty_richard---------------------45--------------------------243lane:
Dan85----------------------------41---------------------------328lane:
Rudhresh------------------------40---------------------------200
Sandxb-------------------------40--------------------------198lane:
Akshay.shah--------------------35---------------------------234
Akshu--------------------------34----------------------------238
Kapil23987--------------------33---------------------------242
asahni1------------------------32----------------------------201
gaurav.a.shah------------------31----------------------------227
loveforever-------------------21----------------------------249
ReubenAlexander-------------19---------------------------189
Sarselva-----------------------13--------------------------203
candycrush-------------------13---------------------------196
new_member----------------13--------------------------185


11 gone, 12 more to go. October 2013 applicants start packing. 1st one off from October :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
Good Luck everyone. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Kushi_07

*Wowww!!*



sandxb said:


> Heyy Becky
> *Your Golden words came true....!!!Got a call from SCO today evening to clarify few things and received Visa Grant letter in 10 minutes!!..
> we were bit scared with his queries!!... Once again I sincerely thank you for support .
> .Let me tell you.. God is gonna reward you with special Blessing for your patience and Kind efforts in helping others
> 
> Bless
> SANDXB
> *






Congratzzzzzzzzzzzzzz SANDXB!!!    Have a wonderful life ahead!!!


----------



## ali wasiq

sandxb said:


> Heyy Becky
> Your Golden words came true....!!!Got a call from SCO today evening to clarify few things and received Visa Grant letter in 10 minutes!!..
> we were bit scared with his queries!!... Once again I sincerely thank you for support .
> .Let me tell you.. God is gonna reward you with special Blessing for your patience and Kind efforts in helping others
> 
> Bless
> SANDXB


Hi Can you Tell Me Plz What Did Your SCO Ask To You. Because Yesterday I Also Got Call By CO.


----------



## sarselva

sandxb said:


> Heyy Becky
> *Your Golden words came true....!!!Got a call from SCO today evening to clarify few things and received Visa Grant letter in 10 minutes!!..
> we were bit scared with his queries!!... Once again I sincerely thank you for support .
> .Let me tell you.. God is gonna reward you with special Blessing for your patience and Kind efforts in helping others
> 
> Bless
> SANDXB
> *


Hi Sandxb,

Congratulations on your visa. Can you tell me what information the SCO asked and was the call from AUS or from India .

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## sandxb

sarselva said:


> Hi Sandxb,
> 
> Congratulations on your visa. Can you tell me what information the SCO asked and was the call from AUS or from India .
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


*
SCO wanted to know few things such as..Y we didn't stay long in india after marriage?..how & when we met?.. couple of questions related to he information we provided along with the application & few things about our future plans in AU
it scared us cuz we didnt expect these questions from CO not SCO...But with in 10 minutes after his call we got the visa...means .nothing to worry about if u get a call from SCO..

Bless
SANDXB*


----------



## lonestar56

sandxb said:


> SCO wanted to know few things such as..Y we didn't stay long in india after marriage?..how & when we met?.. couple of questions related to he information we provided along with the application & few things about our future plans in AU
> it scared us cuz we didnt expect these questions from CO not SCO...But with in 10 minutes after his call we got the visa...means .nothing to worry about if u get a call from SCO..
> 
> Bless
> SANDXB


Congrats , what is the date you applied for partner visa , I have applied mine on 29 th of October and waiting,also applied for visitors and it's also a very slow process yet again.


----------



## sandxb

lonestar56 said:


> Congrats , what is the date you applied for partner visa , I have applied mine on 29 th of October and waiting,also applied for visitors and it's also a very slow process yet again.


*Hi Lonestar..
we appllied on 14th october.. CO alloted on March 21st...visa granted on 30th May..Funny part is when I called AHC yesterday evening someone said it may take couple of weeks more..but after 10 minutes I got call from SCO and VISA grant Letter.

Bless
SANDXB*


----------



## candycrush

sandxb said:


> Heyy Becky
> *Your Golden words came true....!!!Got a call from SCO today evening to clarify few things and received Visa Grant letter in 10 minutes!!..
> we were bit scared with his queries!!... Once again I sincerely thank you for support .
> .Let me tell you.. God is gonna reward you with special Blessing for your patience and Kind efforts in helping others
> 
> Bless
> SANDXB
> *


Congratulation, I'm reading you post correctly this time


----------



## shifa882

sandxb said:


> Heyy Becky
> Your Golden words came true....!!!Got a call from SCO today evening to clarify few things and received Visa Grant letter in 10 minutes!!..
> we were bit scared with his queries!!... Once again I sincerely thank you for support .
> .Let me tell you.. God is gonna reward you with special Blessing for your patience and Kind efforts in helping others
> 
> Bless
> SANDXB


Hi Sandxb!

Many many congratulations! !!! Hope you have an amazing future!!! You are extremely lucky to have gotten your visa so soon! Whereas I having been applied before you, still dont have my file with the SCO also!..
This is awesome news! Keeping my hopes high!
Cheers


----------



## shifa882

sandxb said:


> *Hi Lonestar..
> we appllied on 14th october.. CO alloted on March 21st...visa granted on 30th May..Funny part is when I called AHC yesterday evening someone said it may take couple of weeks more..but after 10 minutes I got call from SCO and VISA grant Letter.
> 
> Bless
> SANDXB*



hi Sandxb,

I also wanted to know what number you called on for the AHC , as I have been trying to get in touch with them but all i get is a recorded message stating the time frame has been increased and that theyll entertain email inquiries which they claim to reply within 3 days.
It would be great f you could help me out with this, as being an October applicant too, i still havent been informed about file being going to the SCO and neither has my CO been responding to any of my emails.
:help:
thanks a lot!
and congratulations again!
cheers


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*

Hey sushilstejal,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
Congratulations on getting married  

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications.

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
It is very difficult to predict when AHC will request your wife to get the medicals done. But if you have a look at the main SS link to which is mentioned below:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
you'll be able to see that still many applicants are waiting for AHC to issue them the HAP ID for medical examinations.

Now your file will start getting assessed when a CO is allocated which as per the current trend is taking between 25-26 weeks since Date of Lodgement (DOL)
Below is the link from AHC New Delhi website with the processing time frames:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

After a CO is allocated to your file, he/she will start processing your file and if no further additional documents are required by your CO, he/she will then forward your application to the SCO/to the final queue/final assessment. 
As per current trend, applications that are in final queue take between 30-60 days since Date of Queue (DOQ) to get approved i.e. get the visa approved.

Hope this helps. Sorry for being the bearer of bad news but you have a long wait ahead of you. Just be patient and this time will eventually pass. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

shifa882 said:


> hi Sandxb,
> 
> I also wanted to know what number you called on for the AHC , as I have been trying to get in touch with them but all i get is a recorded message stating the time frame has been increased and that theyll entertain email inquiries which they claim to reply within 3 days.
> It would be great f you could help me out with this, as being an October applicant too, i still havent been informed about file being going to the SCO and neither has my CO been responding to any of my emails.
> :help:
> thanks a lot!
> and congratulations again!
> cheers


Okay that's nice, thanks for the info , today I got a mail from ahc , that my file is queued for final.assessment , so have another 50 days wait


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Hey sushilstejal,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> Congratulations on getting married
> 
> Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS.
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications.
> 
> You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> FORUM RULESBeing a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
> Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> I would like to kindly request you not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post. I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts.
> Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> 
> I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
> So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE:- I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
> Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.
> 
> REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-
> It is very difficult to predict when AHC will request your wife to get the medicals done. But if you have a look at the main SS link to which is mentioned below:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> you'll be able to see that still many applicants are waiting for AHC to issue them the HAP ID for medical examinations.
> 
> Now your file will start getting assessed when a CO is allocated which as per the current trend is taking between 25-26 weeks since Date of Lodgement (DOL)
> Below is the link from AHC New Delhi website with the processing time frames:-
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
> 
> After a CO is allocated to your file, he/she will start processing your file and if no further additional documents are required by your CO, he/she will then forward your application to the SCO/to the final queue/final assessment.
> As per current trend, applications that are in final queue take between 30-60 days since Date of Queue (DOQ) to get approved i.e. get the visa approved.
> 
> Hope this helps. Sorry for being the bearer of bad news but you have a long wait ahead of you. Just be patient and this time will eventually pass.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky that's good info


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Okay that's nice, thanks for the info , today I got a mail from ahc , that my file is queued for final.assessment , so have another 50 days wait


Congratulations on getting the file in final queue:clap2::clap2:
Good Luck hoping you get your visa soon 

*What will happen to your visitor visa application now that your partner visa application is in final queue?*
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Congratulations on getting the file in final queue:clap2::clap2:
> Good Luck hoping you get your visa soon
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks , now I have two trips, one on visitors visa , one to.get my Pr activated , I am confused and also happy that things are moving .


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Thanks , now I have two trips, one on visitors visa , one to.get my Pr activated , I am confused and also happy that things are moving .


Thanks for the reply 
Did they say when they will approve your visitor visa?
It must be very exciting!!


----------



## shifa882

lonestar56 said:


> Okay that's nice, thanks for the info , today I got a mail from ahc , that my file is queued for final.assessment , so have another 50 days wait


Wow! Thats nice! But this makes me wonder even more as to what the hell my CO is doing! Did your CO respond to your emails and queries promptly??? And if you too have any contact with AHC through which I can speak to someone directly..plz do help me out with that! 
Thanks! N all the best ! Ull get your visa sooner than 50 days I bet!😊


----------



## lonestar56

shifa882 said:


> Wow! Thats nice! But this makes me wonder even more as to what the hell my CO is doing! Did your CO respond to your emails and queries promptly??? And if you too have any contact with AHC through which I can speak to someone directly..plz do help me out with that!
> Thanks! N all the best ! Ull get your visa sooner than 50 days I bet!?de0a


No I haven't mailed or spoke to anyone day before I asked my husband to mail them, the mail has just the general info on how long it takes for diff class visas ,there is no straight reply.

Seriously am worried if I get it in 13 days like few people who presently got , my money will be wasted . I should have not applied for visitor's visa or should have applied well before 3 months .


----------



## lonestar56

lonestar56 said:


> No I haven't mailed or spoke to anyone day before I asked my husband to mail them, the mail has just the general info on how long it takes for diff class visas ,there is no straight reply.
> 
> Seriously am worried if I get it in 13 days like few people who presently got , my money will be wasted . I should have not applied for visitor's visa or should have applied well before 3 months .


Also my husb once tried calling ahc they kept him on hold for long and some recoreded mesages, which is of no use ..he had to hang up


----------



## lonestar56

lonestar56 said:


> Also my husb once tried calling ahc they kept him on hold for long and some recoreded mesages, which is of no use ..he had to hang up


Guys suggest me one good idea on when to fly if Pr comes in. Weeks time after queue and also my visitors don't know about it may 13 th , 15 th working days completes for visitor's visa to grant ... What shall I do... Fly anyways is the o ul option ...


----------



## shifa882

lonestar56 said:


> Also my husb once tried calling ahc they kept him on hold for long and some recoreded mesages, which is of no use ..he had to hang up


Hmm..I see..looks like they are treating this whole process as an Undercover operation of some sort!  absolutely no transparency. ..
Well I think you should wait n travel only on your partner visa..so I guess ur visitor visa may bound to go waste  as ull have to b offshore during partner visa grant.

But anyways, thanks for the info dear! Wish you luck!


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Hi vsoni88 & Sydney22
Have you heard anything from AHC regarding CO allotment.
Please do update.
Thanks & Best Regards,
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Guys suggest me one good idea on when to fly if Pr comes in. Weeks time after queue and also my visitors don't know about it may 13 th , 15 th working days completes for visitor's visa to grant ... What shall I do... Fly anyways is the o ul option ...



Maybe you can withdraw your visitor visa application. If that's an option.

_Below is the link from DIBP website on Visitor (Subclass 600) Visa:
Visitor visa (subclass 600)
Go to "Visa Applicants" tab -----> then click on "After you have applied"._

It doesn't mention anywhere that the visa fees will be refunded on withdrawing the application.
Seniors, please advice. Thanks!:smile:
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Hi Becky,
Apologies for not updating the SS today,as there is a network err in my system, posting this using my mobile , will get back once the issue gets resolved 
Thanks Have a good day
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi Becky,
> Apologies for not updating the SS today,as there is a network err in my system, posting this using my mobile , will get back once the issue gets resolved
> Thanks Have a good day
> Sravanthi


Hey Sravanthi,

No need for apologies :nono::nono::nono::nono: I was going to do it next week. 
Thanks for your time and efforts. I really appreciate it. I'm on regularly, as long as I don't have internet issues :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Maybe you can withdraw your visitor visa application. If that's an option.
> 
> Below is the link from DIBP website on Visitor (Subclass 600) Visa:
> Visitor visa (subclass 600)
> Go to "Visa Applicants" tab -----> then click on "After you have applied".
> 
> It doesn't mention anywhere that the visa fees will be refunded on withdrawing the application.
> Seniors, please advice. Thanks!:smile:
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, 

Thanks for the link , for with drawing the application they are asking to email them wht file ref no , client Id or transaction reg number , I don't have any. They just gave me payment receipt. On the receipt it's mentioned that all payments are non refundable .

Also to vfs hyd the time is up


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for the link , for with drawing the application they are asking to email them wht file ref no , client Id or transaction reg number , I don't have any. They just gave me payment receipt. On the receipt it's mentioned that all payments are non refundable .
> 
> Also to vfs hyd the time is up
> 
> View attachment 22073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22073


Sorry to hear that lonestar56. That's not a very fair thing. Non-refundable visa fees. What a rip-off!!
I guess you're just gonna have to forget about the visitor visa application. 

Good news is that it's not long till your Permanent Partner Visa will be approved 
And you'll be reunited with your partner. Good Luck to you! Hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Sorry to hear that lonestar56. That's not a very fair thing. Non-refundable visa fees. What a rip-off!!
> I guess you're just gonna have to forget about the visitor visa application.
> 
> Good news is that it's not long till your Permanent Partner Visa will be approved
> And you'll be reunited with your partner. Good Luck to you! Hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Yeah will call vfs regarding it tommorrow if they can't do anything I ll have to just forget 10000 bucks donation I made to vfs


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Yeah will call vfs regarding it tommorrow if they can't do anything I ll have to just forget 10000 bucks donation I made to vfs


LOL yeah!! This is absolute BS. Sorry about your loss
If it says non-refundable I doubt they will do otherwise.
You can always try. Good Luck!


----------



## girlaussie

'There is an application charge for this visa. We do not usually refund the visa application charge if you apply for the 600 visitor when you are eligible for a cheaper visa, or if the visa application is refused or withdrawn.'

Check this link: About This Visa-Cost

Visitor visa (subclass 600)

Best,

Girl Aussie


----------



## lonestar56

girlaussie said:


> 'There is an application charge for this visa. We do not usually refund the visa application charge if you apply for the 600 visitor when you are eligible for a cheaper visa, or if the visa application is refused or withdrawn.'
> 
> Check this link: About This Visa-Cost
> 
> Visitor visa (subclass 600)
> 
> Best,
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi girl aussie,

So does it mean there is no refund if I withdraw application also. I am also wondering what will they do issue me both tourist and partner visa as its already in final queue same time. First tourist and then in a couple of days pr ? What a bs. I had a bad day when I applied for tourist visa whole day but thoughtbi atleast applied torist visa but thats also bad fate now .ah, easy happens some times


----------



## _shel

lonestar56 said:


> Hi girl aussie,
> 
> So does it mean there is no refund if I withdraw application also. I am also wondering what will they do issue me both tourist and partner visa as its already in final queue same time. First tourist and then in a couple of days pr ? What a bs. I had a bad day when I applied for tourist visa whole day but thoughtbi atleast applied torist visa but thats also bad fate now .ah, easy happens some times


 Send your case officer an email and let them know you have applied for a tourist visa. She can then make sure she lets you know when it is about to be granted. Otherwise the spouse visa could be cancelled by the tourist visa being issued.


----------



## vsoni88

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi vsoni88 & Sydney22
> Have you heard anything from AHC regarding CO allotment.
> Please do update.
> Thanks & Best Regards,
> Sravanthi


Hi. Actually yesterday we were phoned by our case officer and interviewed. Also asked to provide some additional documents such as extra photos and a affidavit. 
Fingers crossed this means not long left now.

Vikki


----------



## candycrush

End of the week, hope we see at least three visa grants today!


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

vsoni88 said:


> Hi. Actually yesterday we were phoned by our case officer and interviewed. Also asked to provide some additional documents such as extra photos and a affidavit.
> Fingers crossed this means not long left now.
> 
> Vikki[/QUOT
> 
> That's a good going ... Thanks for the update.
> Can you please let me know what did CO ask you in the interview ?
> 
> 
> Looking forward for u r reply
> 
> Good day
> Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

vsoni88 said:


> Hi. Actually yesterday we were phoned by our case officer and interviewed. Also asked to provide some additional documents such as extra photos and a affidavit.
> Fingers crossed this means not long left now.
> 
> Vikki


Congratulations on getting a CO :smile: Hope things move along a bit faster now. Thanks for the update. 

Could you please fill out the SS Update Form for CO name. Thanks for your help.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vsoni88

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> vsoni88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Actually yesterday we were phoned by our case officer and interviewed. Also asked to provide some additional documents such as extra photos and a affidavit.
> Fingers crossed this means not long left now.
> 
> Vikki[/QUOT
> 
> That's a good going ... Thanks for the update.
> Can you please let me know what did CO ask you in the interview ?
> 
> 
> Looking forward for u r reply
> 
> Good day
> Sravanthi
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Most of the questions that we were asked were about my husbands brother whom we were going to sponsor as a dependent(however we will now withdraw the dependency application as we have been told it will be rejected anyway).
> Other than that it was basic questions about our relationship (when we met, how long we been togther, when we decided to marry ETC).
> 
> don't stress too much about all this im sure we will all be fine and get our grants, they cannot stop love LOL
> 
> Vikki:roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## vsoni88

Becky26 said:


> Congratulations on getting a CO :smile: Hope things move along a bit faster now. Thanks for the update.
> 
> Could you please fill out the SS Update Form for CO name. Thanks for your help.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks becky 
I hope urs moves quickly !!!!! 
any news yet?

I filled in the form 

vikki


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

vsoni88 said:


> Sravanthi sushanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Most of the questions that we were asked were about my husbands brother whom we were going to sponsor as a dependent(however we will now withdraw the dependency application as we have been told it will be rejected anyway).
> Other than that it was basic questions about our relationship (when we met, how long we been togther, when we decided to marry ETC).
> 
> don't stress too much about all this im sure we will all be fine and get our grants, they cannot stop love LOL
> 
> Vikki:roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info vikki
> U made me stress free now
> Wish u all the best
> Sravanthi
Click to expand...


----------



## Becky26

vsoni88 said:


> Thanks becky
> I hope urs moves quickly !!!!!
> any news yet?
> 
> I filled in the form
> 
> vikki


Hey Vikki,

Thanks for your wishes. No news from my side. Just trying to wait patiently. I guess that's all I can do.
Good Luck to you. Your CO is very good and quick :smile:

Thanks for filling out the form. I have updated your details in the main SS.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ReubenAlexander

I have a doubt now, after it is in the final queue or SCO - everyone who has got a visa, did they get a call from the SCO?
I was in the impression that there were very few slim chances that a SCO would call...and it would be more than likely just the VISA grant email Please help with info....




sandxb said:


> *Hi Lonestar..
> we appllied on 14th october.. CO alloted on March 21st...visa granted on 30th May..Funny part is when I called AHC yesterday evening someone said it may take couple of weeks more..but after 10 minutes I got call from SCO and VISA grant Letter.
> 
> Bless
> SANDXB*


----------



## Kumar9930

Dear All,

My wife currently is on Dependent Visa Subclass 309. She lodged her application on 17th May 2012 and she will be finishing 2 years by this 17th May. 
So far she did not get any mail or letter from embassy to apply for Permanent Subclass 100 visa. Can anybody answer below?
1. Why we have not received communication? Do you want us to contact embassy?
2. What documents are require for permanent visa processing?

Thanks All.
Sunil


----------



## _shel

Kumar9930 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My wife currently is on Dependent Visa Subclass 309. She lodged her application on 17th May 2012 and she will be finishing 2 years by this 17th May.
> So far she did not get any mail or letter from embassy to apply for Permanent Subclass 100 visa. Can anybody answer below?
> 1. Why we have not received communication? Do you want us to contact embassy?
> 2. What documents are require for permanent visa processing?
> 
> Thanks All.
> Sunil


 We dont have a crystal ball I'm afraid. 

Have you kept the department up to date with your address? They will send anything to the address they have. 

It is still a little early, you wont be assessed until after the 17th. 

What they ask for us dependent on your circumstances not standard for everyone.


----------



## girlaussie

Usually they do send docs before the date but if they don't then nothing to worry, she can phone the general enquiry number, also she can make online application or paper.

Checklist for Permanent Visa is available online, briefly Applicant has to demonstrate the genuine & continuing relationship with his/her Partner, any children applicant wants to include, character check, health check. 

I guess Part 2 is much easier than Part 1

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie



Kumar9930 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My wife currently is on Dependent Visa Subclass 309. She lodged her application on 17th May 2012 and she will be finishing 2 years by this 17th May.
> So far she did not get any mail or letter from embassy to apply for Permanent Subclass 100 visa. Can anybody answer below?
> 1. Why we have not received communication? Do you want us to contact embassy?
> 2. What documents are require for permanent visa processing?
> 
> Thanks All.
> Sunil


----------



## _shel

For some yes. We were only asked to fill a short form in and statutory declaration from an Australian, his parents sorted that. 

Though I've seen others asked for almost the same things they sent for the first. Proof of living together, shared financial details, shared life & community evidence etc.


----------



## Becky26

ReubenAlexander said:


> I have a doubt now, after it is in the final queue or SCO - everyone who has got a visa, did they get a call from the SCO?
> I was in the impression that there were very few slim chances that a SCO would call...and it would be more than likely just the VISA grant email Please help with info....



Hey Reuben

Hope things are well with you.
The SCO calling/interviewing the applicant before granting the visa is a new advancement after the file goes for final assessment and there haven't been many cases like this.
Not all applicants have received phone calls from their SCOs.
I wouldn't worry about this as nothing is for sure in this subject matter. The SCO may or may not call; it depends on the SCO's discretion, from what I understand. 
*Seniors and visa holders, please advice. Thanks!* :smile:

Good Luck! Not long till your visa gets approved :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## girlaussie

Becky I don't understand how Partner Visa process works from India,how do the applicant know that their file is in final queue etc, do you guys get email from CO or CO update all applicant the progress??

In our process we didn't know where our file was I mean what stage, we only got acknowledgement mail & after 4 months medical request from CO, that was it, Next was a Visa Grant email, not from the CO but one of the senior immigration officer. Usually CO don't contact applicants until they need additional doc or some clarification.

Girl Aussie



Becky26 said:


> Hey Reuben
> 
> Hope things are well with you.
> The SCO calling/interviewing the applicant before granting the visa is a new advancement after the file goes for final assessment and there haven't been many cases like this.
> Not all applicants have received phone calls from their SCOs.
> I wouldn't worry about this as nothing is for sure in this subject matter. The SCO may or may not call; it depends on the SCO's discretion, from what I understand.
> *Seniors and visa holders, please advice. Thanks!* :smile:
> 
> Good Luck! Not long till your visa gets approved :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

girlaussie said:


> Becky I don't understand how Partner Visa process works from India,how do the applicant know that their file is in final queue etc, do you guys get email from CO or CO update all applicant the progress??
> 
> In our process we didn't know where our file was I mean what stage, we only got acknowledgement mail & after 4 months medical request from CO, that was it, Next was a Visa Grant email, not from the CO but one of the senior immigration officer. Usually CO don't contact applicants until they need additional doc or some clarification.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Usually the applicants get the Acknowledgement Letter both from VFS at the time of application and then one from AHC when they receive the application.
Medicals are requested. I never received any confirmation when my medicals were cleared and received by AHC. Some people did. So I just called AHC and they answered my queries. 
Also I could check the medical status update online.

When CO is assigned, most of the applicants get an email from the CO with their name and position number, regardless of additional documents being needed or not. My husband received an email from AHC when we got our CO assigned saying that the CO tried to call me but couldn't get through.

When the CO forwards the file to the final queue, he/she informs the applicant either via email or a phone call that the file is now in final queue.
In case the CO doesn't notify the applicant about the file being in final queue, the applicant calls AHC for an update. 

When the SCO reviews the file, he/she can either call the applicant for a brief interview, demand further additional documents or just grant the visa straight away. 
Not many applicants get a call from the SCO or are requested to supply further additional documents. Most of the time just the visa grant letter is issued by the SCO without any further inquiry from the applicant.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ReubenAlexander

Hi Becky

doin well. thanks

now i need to have my phone glued to my hand.... lol...

I am waiting for the visa...eagerly

cheers until then
Reuben


Becky26 said:


> Hey Reuben
> 
> Hope things are well with you.
> The SCO calling/interviewing the applicant before granting the visa is a new advancement after the file goes for final assessment and there haven't been many cases like this.
> Not all applicants have received phone calls from their SCOs.
> I wouldn't worry about this as nothing is for sure in this subject matter. The SCO may or may not call; it depends on the SCO's discretion, from what I understand.
> *Seniors and visa holders, please advice. Thanks!* :smile:
> 
> Good Luck! Not long till your visa gets approved :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## saras712

lonestar56 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Weekend is off and monday is a holiday In aus, so tomo also maybe you can relax from being glued to the phone, I am also eagarly waiting for the call, mailed my co that I have applied for visitors also awaiting reply for that .
> 
> Thanks
> Sowmya


We dont have holiday in queensland????may be some other state will have holiday.


----------



## saras712

Becky26 said:


> Hey Reuben
> 
> Hope things are well with you.
> The SCO calling/interviewing the applicant before granting the visa is a new advancement after the file goes for final assessment and there haven't been many cases like this.
> Not all applicants have received phone calls from their SCOs.
> I wouldn't worry about this as nothing is for sure in this subject matter. The SCO may or may not call; it depends on the SCO's discretion, from what I understand.
> *Seniors and visa holders, please advice. Thanks!* :smile:
> 
> Good Luck! Not long till your visa gets approved :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Ruben

We havnt got any call for my wife's visa.We had call from Co before forwarding file in queue.Dont know if its changed.


----------



## lonestar56

saras712 said:


> We dont have holiday in queensland????may be some other state will have holiday.


No holiday in Sydney also ,I have mistaken cause I saw in the list of holidays so thought it's a holiday .


----------



## Becky26

ReubenAlexander said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> doin well. thanks
> 
> now i need to have my phone glued to my hand.... lol...
> 
> I am waiting for the visa...eagerly
> 
> cheers until then
> Reuben


Hey Reuben,

LOL yeah, good luck I hope you get your visa very soon.
Also keep a check on your inbox as well.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Weekend is off and monday is a holiday In aus, so tomo also maybe you can relax from being glued to the phone, I am also eagarly waiting for the call, mailed my co that I have applied for visitors also awaiting reply for that .
> 
> Thanks
> Sowmya





saras712 said:


> We dont have holiday in queensland????may be some other state will have holiday.


Hey guys,

AHC is only closed on the dates mentioned on the AHC website, the link to which is mentioned below:-
Public holidays - Australian High Commission

The next public holiday is June 9- Queen's Birthday.

Good luck, Sowmya!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> AHC is only closed on the dates mentioned on the AHC website, the link to which is mentioned below:-
> Public holidays - Australian High Commission
> 
> The next public holiday is June 9- Queen's Birthday.
> 
> Good luck, Sowmya!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky.


----------



## kristenpurp

*Bridging Visa*

Hi there,

Kristen here, my husband applied for his partner visa on Feb 11 and did his medicals by March 11, since then we haven't heard anything. I am an Australian citizen by birth and I'm pregnant. 24 weeks today, if i have to leave to have the baby in Australia I have to fly by 34 weeks, so only 10 weeks to go. (I filled in your spreadsheet earlier). 

I am wondering is it possible to apply for some kind of bridging visa for my husband? If I have to go to have the baby in Australia and my husband can't be there with me it will be very very upsetting. 

If anyone can help that would be great. 

Thanks 

Kristen


----------



## lonestar56

kristenpurp said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Kristen here, my husband applied for his partner visa on Feb 11 and did his medicals by March 11, since then we haven't heard anything. I am an Australian citizen by birth and I'm pregnant. 24 weeks today, if i have to leave to have the baby in Australia I have to fly by 34 weeks, so only 10 weeks to go. (I filled in your spreadsheet earlier).
> 
> I am wondering is it possible to apply for some kind of bridging visa for my husband? If I have to go to have the baby in Australia and my husband can't be there with me it will be very very upsetting.
> 
> If anyone can help that would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kristen


Hi,

He can apply for tourist visa subclass 600, in the mean time , tourist visa is granted for 3 months / 6months or 1 year can be extended . When his Pr is about to be granted , he can travel back to get it activated as he has to be offshore while activating .

I have applied the same on 17 th of April and am waiting for my tourist visa ....... expecting it by 13 th may Atleast , current average processing time is 15 working days 

Thanks , 
Sowmya


----------



## Becky26

kristenpurp said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Kristen here, my husband applied for his partner visa on Feb 11 and did his medicals by March 11, since then we haven't heard anything. I am an Australian citizen by birth and I'm pregnant. 24 weeks today, if i have to leave to have the baby in Australia I have to fly by 34 weeks, so only 10 weeks to go. (I filled in your spreadsheet earlier).
> 
> I am wondering is it possible to apply for some kind of bridging visa for my husband? If I have to go to have the baby in Australia and my husband can't be there with me it will be very very upsetting.
> 
> If anyone can help that would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kristen



Hey Kristen, 

How are you? Congratulations to you guys!
As lonestar56 suggested, apply for your husband's visitor (subclass 600) visa. 

*And file for Special Consideration ASAP. Many people on this thread have got their visas approved in much less time compared to the ones who weren't pregnant. * Have a look at the SS to see the time frames for the pregnant applicant/spouses of pregnant applicants.
I'm not sure how to do it. Best way is to inform AHC by phone call and they will direct you what the next step should be.

Seniors who have/had filed Special Consideration, please advice. Thanks.

Good Luck! Hope everything works out for you in time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 2nd Week of May 2014*

Hey Everyone!!

Hope you all are doing well. AHC's visa grant account for this month is at "0". Hoping the numbers will be as good as May 2013 with 37 grants.

Below is the Updated Prediction List for 2nd week of May 2014:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
HappyDiwali----------------------60------------------------271lane:
muhu_jaggi----------------------50-------------------------231lane:
Akrishi12------------------------50-------------------------218lane:
sweet83-------------------------49--------------------------226lane:
MVK87--------------------------49--------------------------258lane:
Ratna mala------------------------48-------------------------245lane:
vsp2903--------------------------59---------------------------234
Tuty_richard---------------------45--------------------------243lane:
Dan85----------------------------41---------------------------328lane:
Rudhresh------------------------47---------------------------207
Sandxb-------------------------38--------------------------196lane:
Akshay.shah--------------------42---------------------------241
Akshu--------------------------41----------------------------245
Kushi_07-----------------------41---------------------------206
Kapil23987--------------------40---------------------------249
asahni1------------------------39----------------------------208
gaurav.a.shah------------------38----------------------------234
loveforever-------------------28----------------------------256
ReubenAlexander-------------26---------------------------196
Deeps11-------------------------21--------------------------228
Sarselva-----------------------20--------------------------210
candycrush-------------------20---------------------------203
new_member----------------20--------------------------192


Good Luck to all waiting. 
Also, November 2013 applicants please keep us updated regarding CO allocation. SS user vsoni88 has been allocated a CO to her file. She is a November applicant. So please keep a close check on your inbox and keep your phones close :smile:

Praying for a record breaking month ray:ray:ray:ray:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey Ansh311,

How are you? Just wondering if you have heard anything from AHC regarding the partner visa application?

Also, I noticed in the SS you applied for a visitor visa on March 10th, 2014. Have you heard anything from AHC regarding that? The processing time frame for visitor visa for AHC New Delhi is 15 working days. And it's been well over the 15 days.

Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Ansh311

Hi Becky,
I emailed my CO and got the same copy paste reply that they are waiting for security clearance from external agencies . No.. Didnt hear anything regarding my tourist visa yet.
I just feel very pissed and stopped trying to ask any updates... Their answers dont really tell anything at all
How about you? Did you ask/get any update on your application?


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



Ansh311 said:


> Hi Becky,
> I emailed my CO and got the same copy paste reply that they are waiting for security clearance from external agencies . No.. Didnt hear anything regarding my tourist visa yet.
> I just feel very pissed and stopped trying to ask any updates... Their answers dont really tell anything at all
> How about you? Did you ask/get any update on your application?



Hey Ansh311,

Thanks heaps for your reply :smile: Really appreciate it :eyebrows:
Same here, no update, no replies to emails and when I call I get the same BS reply.
My husband emailed AHC yesterday hoping to get some update. Out of the 15 emails my husband and I have sent AHC, we got 1 reply out of those 15. I completely understand how you feel.



_shel said:


> Send your case officer an email and let them know you have applied for a tourist visa. She can then make sure she lets you know when it is about to be granted. Otherwise the spouse visa could be cancelled by the tourist visa being issued.


Just be careful about your visitor visa application update. I read a post from the forum moderator _shel, I have quoted her post above. Inform/remind AHC about your visitor visa application so they don't make more mess of this current messy situation. Because you are moving close to the end of the "12 month standard global processing time frame".
_This is to prevent them from issuing you 2 visas at the same time which could end up getting your partner visa cancelled. I'm sure that's the last thing you want.
_
There is another applicant, who applied for visitor visa and not long after that her file was sent to the final queue. 

I just thought I should let you know of this after I saw that you have also applied for visitor visa in the SS; just in case you hadn't seen _shel's post :smile:
Good Luck, hoping you get some good news very soon. We both need some light at the end of this freakishly long tunnel 
:confused2::confused2: :frusty::frusty: :Cry::Cry:

Please keep us posted. Thanks again for your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sarselva

Becky26 said:


> Usually the applicants get the Acknowledgement Letter both from VFS at the time of application and then one from AHC when they receive the application.
> Medicals are requested. I never received any confirmation when my medicals were cleared and received by AHC. Some people did. So I just called AHC and they answered my queries.
> Also I could check the medical status update online.
> 
> When CO is assigned, most of the applicants get an email from the CO with their name and position number, regardless of additional documents being needed or not. My husband received an email from AHC when we got our CO assigned saying that the CO tried to call me but couldn't get through.
> 
> When the CO forwards the file to the final queue, he/she informs the applicant either via email or a phone call that the file is now in final queue.
> In case the CO doesn't notify the applicant about the file being in final queue, the applicant calls AHC for an update.
> 
> When the SCO reviews the file, he/she can either call the applicant for a brief interview, demand further additional documents or just grant the visa straight away.
> Not many applicants get a call from the SCO or are requested to supply further additional documents. Most of the time just the visa grant letter is issued by the SCO without any further inquiry from the applicant.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky ,
Can we check the medical status online .. Can you provide the link as i want to confirm the same.

Thanks,
Saranya


----------



## Ansh311

Hi Becky,
Yes i have wrote her twice that i have applied a tourist visa ..
I will withdraw as soon as i hear something positive about my partner visa ..
I wonder why i received no communication yet regarding my tourist visa ..
My wife is coming over to india in 4-5 days .. I asked her if they would like to meet us in person but her reply had no response about it ..


----------



## Becky26

*eMedical Online Information Sheet*



sarselva said:


> Hi Becky ,
> Can we check the medical status online .. Can you provide the link as i want to confirm the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Saranya


Hey Saranya,

Yes, now applicants can check the update of the Medical examinations online. You can save the PDF to your computer as well.
Below is the link to the eMedical website where you submit your details and the system will generate a PDF titled "Information Sheet" online.
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

To be able to view the PDF you might have to allow some cookies in order for the web page to function properly and for you to be able to view the PDF. I had to change some settings on my browser. 

Hope this helps. Let me know if you have more questions. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arvi_krish

Becky26 said:


> Hey Saranya,
> 
> Yes, now applicants can check the update of the Medical examinations online. You can save the PDF to your computer as well.
> Below is the link to the eMedical website where you submit your details and the system will generate a PDF titled "Information Sheet" online.
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> To be able to view the PDF you might have to allow come cookies in order for the web page to function properly and for you to be able to view the PDF. I had to change some settings on my browser.
> 
> Hope this helps. Let me know if you have more questions. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi,

I have a query can we also apply for pcc online. One more doubt is if we are gonna apply online do we hav to submit the proof and the supporting documents also thru online ie scan the documents or we hav to post the additional documents


----------



## Becky26

Ansh311 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Yes i have wrote her twice that i have applied a tourist visa ..
> I will withdraw as soon as i hear something positive about my partner visa ..
> I wonder why i received no communication yet regarding my tourist visa ..
> My wife is coming over to india in 4-5 days .. I asked her if they would like to meet us in person but her reply had no response about it ..



Hey Ansh311,

Ok, just be careful and call her if there are no replies to your email. They don't care about the applicants at all. If they did there would be some kind of transparency in this process. 

So make sure you call her ASAP! Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Police Clearance Certificate*



Arvi_krish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query can we also apply for pcc online. One more doubt is if we are gonna apply online do we hav to submit the proof and the supporting documents also thru online ie scan the documents or we hav to post the additional documents



Hey Arvi_krish,

For PCC you have to book and appointment and pay for the PCC online to the Regional Passport office where your passport was issued from. 
Once the payment is made the system will generate your appointment date which from what I know could be a week to 2 weeks from the date of payment.

Then you have to go to the Passport office with the required documents and the payment receipt.

Seniors, Please advice! Thanks :smile:
Please do ask around. I'm sharing this information from what I've read on this thread. 
Seniors, please correct me if I'm wrong. Thank You!
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arvi_krish

Becky26 said:


> Hey Arvi_krish,
> 
> For PCC you have to book and appointment and pay for the PCC online to the Regional Passport office where your passport was issued from.
> Once the payment is made the system will generate your appointment date which from what I know could be a week to 2 weeks from the date of payment.
> 
> Then you have to go to the Passport office with the required documents and the payment receipt.
> 
> Seniors, Please advice! Thanks :smile:
> Please do ask around. I'm sharing this information from what I've read on this thread.
> Seniors, please correct me if I'm wrong. Thank You!
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky,

Thank you so much for ur info.. I will try applying online.


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi becky,
> 
> Thank you so much for ur info.. I will try applying online.


No worries :smile:


----------



## sarselva

Becky26 said:


> Hey Arvi_krish,
> 
> For PCC you have to book and appointment and pay for the PCC online to the Regional Passport office where your passport was issued from.
> Once the payment is made the system will generate your appointment date which from what I know could be a week to 2 weeks from the date of payment.
> 
> Then you have to go to the Passport office with the required documents and the payment receipt.
> 
> Seniors, Please advice! Thanks :smile:
> Please do ask around. I'm sharing this information from what I've read on this thread.
> Seniors, please correct me if I'm wrong. Thank You!
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Arvi_krish,

PCC does not require an appointment however you have to first do online form filling and pay the fee of Rs 500 . Then you can walk in any day and you can get it quickly . Please note appointment is not needed here . I wasted almost a month for this thinking an appointment is needed every time

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## sarselva

Becky26 said:


> Hey Saranya,
> 
> Yes, now applicants can check the update of the Medical examinations online. You can save the PDF to your computer as well.
> Below is the link to the eMedical website where you submit your details and the system will generate a PDF titled "Information Sheet" online.
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> To be able to view the PDF you might have to allow some cookies in order for the web page to function properly and for you to be able to view the PDF. I had to change some settings on my browser.
> 
> Hope this helps. Let me know if you have more questions. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Thanks Beck relieved that i gotconfirmation from the link as I did not receive any communication either from the clinic or from CO about my medicals I see now that my medicals are done in the link. 
I noticed in the SS sheets that the DOQ is taking more than 50 for few i was in the impression that it takes around 40 on average ..  
I need to quit my job here based on the visa dates

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> Hi Arvi_krish,
> 
> PCC does not require an appointment however you have to first do online form filling and pay the fee of Rs 500 . Then you can walk in any day and you can get it quickly . Please note appointment is not needed here . I wasted almost a month for this thinking an appointment is needed every time
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


Thanks for correcting me Saranya!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks Beck relieved that i gotconfirmation from the link as I did not receive any communication either from the clinic or from CO about my medicals I see now that my medicals are done in the link.
> I noticed in the SS sheets that the DOQ is taking more than 50 for few i was in the impression that it takes around 40 on average ..
> I need to quit my job here based on the visa dates
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


Neither did I. I waited for about 5 months hoping AHC will inform me that my medicals had been received. When I called AHC the operator told me that my medicals were received within 10 days. 

Yeah, the waiting period since DOQ is on average between 50-60 days. It was 120 days before when I applied in July 2013. It has decreased a lot since January this year, which is good news.

Hope you get your visa soon. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## babitha89

*HI Becky*
A small clarification over this,
I did my medicals about 3 weeks ago and just before checked with the link stated below in your reply,
unfortunately I could not see any data filled in my case,
is it time to press the panic button or does it take certain time for them to update 
Thanks in advance


Becky26 said:


> Hey Saranya,
> 
> Yes, now applicants can check the update of the Medical examinations online. You can save the PDF to your computer as well.
> Below is the link to the eMedical website where you submit your details and the system will generate a PDF titled "Information Sheet" online.
> 
> To be able to view the PDF you might have to allow some cookies in order for the web page to function properly and for you to be able to view the PDF. I had to change some settings on my browser.
> 
> Hope this helps. Let me know if you have more questions. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## sarselva

babitha89 said:


> *HI Becky*
> A small clarification over this,
> I did my medicals about 3 weeks ago and just before checked with the link stated below in your reply,
> unfortunately I could not see any data filled in my case,
> is it time to press the panic button or does it take certain time for them to update
> Thanks in advance


Hi Babitha,
Not sure if you have filled the details correctly because first few tries neither i could see any details . However use caps for your family name. Also try in internet explorer first and then you would see a submit button in the left corner of the page .
You would get your details in PDF format on clicking that button
Not sure if this is your problem but you can however try this.

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## Becky26

*Medicals*



babitha89 said:


> *HI Becky*
> A small clarification over this,
> I did my medicals about 3 weeks ago and just before checked with the link stated below in your reply,
> unfortunately I could not see any data filled in my case,
> is it time to press the panic button or does it take certain time for them to update
> Thanks in advance


Hey babitha89,

Unfortunately I haven't come across this issue before you mentioned it. Most medicals get clearance pretty quickly unless there are some medical complications. 
*What did the web page say after you entered your details?*
*You need to allow some cookies for the web page to display your details and generate the Information Sheet PDF.
*
Another way to go about is call AHC. The operator will ask you for your passport number and maybe HAP ID and will tell you if they have received your results and also tell you the date when AHC received them.

No need to press the Panic Button just yet :tongue::tongue: Take it easy and call AHC tomorrow requesting an update. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck! Feel free to ask if you have more queries.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arvi_krish

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query can we also apply for pcc online. One more doubt is if we are gonna apply online do we hav to submit the proof and the supporting documents also thru online ie scan the documents or we hav to post the additional documents


Can anyone advice me on submission of additional documents thru online


----------



## Kushi_07

Hey frnds!!! Got my visa this afternoon!!! Very happieee!!


----------



## madhura

Arvi_krish said:


> Can anyone advice me on submission of additional documents thru online


You can submit the documents online. You need not post them. Carry the following documents when you go to the Passport Seva Kendra.

A request letter addressing the PSK that you need a PCC and the reason
Passport
Attested Copy of the passport
Printed Proof of why you need a PCC
The PSK will upload any pending documents in the list when you visit there.


----------



## ReubenAlexander

congrats..... god bless, mine shud be round the corner..........


Kushi_07 said:


> Hey frnds!!! Got my visa this afternoon!!! Very happieee!!


----------



## ReubenAlexander

A small doubt - how much time do u have to make the first entry......


Kushi_07 said:


> Hey frnds!!! Got my visa this afternoon!!! Very happieee!!


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Kushi_07 said:


> Hey frnds!!! Got my visa this afternoon!!! Very happieee!!


Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner. 
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :dance::dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. God Bless You!!

Wish you a safe and fun flight to Australia.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

First Grant for the month of May 2014. Good Luck to the rest 
Below is the updated prediction list:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
HappyDiwali----------------------60------------------------271lane:
muhu_jaggi----------------------50-------------------------231lane:
Akrishi12------------------------50-------------------------218lane:
sweet83-------------------------49--------------------------226lane:
MVK87--------------------------49--------------------------258lane:
Ratna mala------------------------48-------------------------245lane:
vsp2903--------------------------59---------------------------234
Tuty_richard---------------------45--------------------------243lane:
Dan85----------------------------41---------------------------328lane:
Rudhresh------------------------47---------------------------207
Sandxb-------------------------38--------------------------196lane:
Akshay.shah--------------------42---------------------------241
Akshu--------------------------41----------------------------245
Kushi_07-----------------------42---------------------------207lane:
Kapil23987--------------------40---------------------------249
asahni1------------------------39----------------------------208
gaurav.a.shah------------------38----------------------------234
loveforever-------------------28----------------------------256
ReubenAlexander-------------26---------------------------196
Deeps11-------------------------21--------------------------228
Sarselva-----------------------20--------------------------210
candycrush-------------------20---------------------------203
new_member----------------20--------------------------192


12 gone, 13 more to go!! Good Luck to all!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## babitha89

*HI Saranya*,
Thanks a lot for the rapid quick response, appreciate to what you n becky are doing here, helping each other, I guess on my side nothing to do with the browser or cookies, everything seems alright, I guess as Becky said I need to call em up to find out whtz been happening
*Meanwhile how u girls going wid ur visa processing, just keen to knw about the 2 spontaneous members of the group*

*Cheers, Babitha*


sarselva said:


> Hi Babitha,
> Not sure if you have filled the details correctly because first few tries neither i could see any details . However use caps for your family name. Also try in internet explorer first and then you would see a submit button in the left corner of the page .
> You would get your details in PDF format on clicking that button
> Not sure if this is your problem but you can however try this.
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


----------



## sydney22

Hi Becky and all friends,

We have got case officer today and she has asked for Evidence of relationship could you please suggest What We need to provide because We have already submitted our marriage photos, marriage certificate and phone records for first 3 months. Is it that I need to provide With What's app history of last 7 months.

Thank you
Sydney22


----------



## Becky26

babitha89 said:


> *HI Saranya*,
> Thanks a lot for the rapid quick response, appreciate to what you n becky are doing here, helping each other, I guess on my side nothing to do with the browser or cookies, everything seems alright, I guess as Becky said I need to call em up to find out whtz been happening
> *Meanwhile how u girls going wid ur visa processing, just keen to knw about the 2 spontaneous members of the group*
> 
> *Cheers, Babitha*


Hey babitha89,

Don't panic. Just call AHC tomorrow and check with them. I'm sure they must've received your medical reports by now :smile::smile:

Nothing new on my front. Still waiting for AHC to update me as to what's happening and how long things are going to take. My husband emailed them Sunday morning. Just hoping that this time we will get an actual update instead of the "12 month global processing time frame" crap.

Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



sydney22 said:


> Hi Becky and all friends,
> 
> We have got case officer today and she has asked for Evidence of relationship could you please suggest What We need to provide because We have already submitted our marriage photos, marriage certificate and phone records for first 3 months. Is it that I need to provide With What's app history of last 7 months.
> 
> Thank you
> Sydney22



Hey Sudney22,

How are you? Congratulations on getting a CO allocated :smile::smile::bounce::bounce:

Evidence of relationship is different for every relationship. 
*Yes!! Skype call history, What's App chat history, Financial Support from the Sponsor to the partner, gift/cards that you sent to each other during your temporary separation, emails, facebook chats, facebook posts, etc. since you applied for the visa are evidences of relationship*
I have attached the Partner Migration Booklet below that explains what kind of evidences DIBP/AHC wants from the applicants.

This booklet is available on Department of Immigration and Border Patrol website. Below is the link to the web page:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf
*The Evidence of Relationship is explained in detail from page 41-43 in the booklet.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck. Feel free to ask if you have further queries.

*P.S.- Could you please fill out the SS Update Form so I can add the important details to your name in the main SS. Thanks a lot! :smile:
Below is the link to the SS Update From:- *
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## girlaussie

"Financial, nature of the household, social context, commitment towards each other" are 4 broad categories of evidence that you need to provide. As an example: you can show joint bank accounts/statement, any wedding/event that you both as a couple attended (with proof ofcourse), you can send Skype/what's App chat history of last few months (not the chat really but call duration/date etc)

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



sydney22 said:


> Hi Becky and all friends,
> 
> We have got case officer today and she has asked for Evidence of relationship could you please suggest What We need to provide because We have already submitted our marriage photos, marriage certificate and phone records for first 3 months. Is it that I need to provide With What's app history of last 7 months.
> 
> Thank you
> Sydney22


----------



## rashi25

Hey all

M Back i guess after soooo lonnggggg!

My last login was 18 April 2013 

Good to see new members joining...

All d best !!


----------



## lonestar56

ReubenAlexander said:


> congrats..... god bless, mine shud be round the corner..........


Hi congrats and I got my visitors visa granted today .. but I have decide not to fly until my partner visa ...maybe in the second week of June .. if the average days in queue is 40 working days


----------



## lonestar56

lonestar56 said:


> Hi congrats and I got my visitors visa granted today .. but I have decide not to fly until my partner visa ...maybe in the second week of June .. if the average days in queue is 40 working days


I will miss my first anniversary !


----------



## sydney22

Hi Becky,

I am good dear, hope you doing well and I pray that you get your visa soon. Thank you for your wonderful help. I will provide them with Joint Bank accounts and what's app chat history of past 6 months since we are separated. I am just wondering how can I edit the history because I don't want to provide everything, hope you understand! 

By the way I have updated the spread sheet and will keep you updated.

God bless

Regards
Sydney22


----------



## sydney22

Thank you Aussie girl for your information.

Appreciated

Regards
Sydney22


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Hi congrats and I got my visitors visa granted today .. but I have decide not to fly until my partner visa ...maybe in the second week of June .. if the average days in queue is 40 working days


Congratulations!! on getting the visitor visa finally approved :smile::smile:
I think that's a good idea to wait until your partner visa gets approved. It's not long till you get it anyways. Another month, tops.

Good Luck to you!! You should get packing :bounce::bounce: Hope you get your visa very soon. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Parul Ahuja

sydney22 said:


> Hi Becky, I am good dear, hope you doing well and I pray that you get your visa soon. Thank you for your wonderful help. I will provide them with Joint Bank accounts and what's app chat history of past 6 months since we are separated. I am just wondering how can I edit the history because I don't want to provide everything, hope you understand! By the way I have updated the spread sheet and will keep you updated. God bless Regards Sydney22


Hi Sydney22,

Congratulations on CO allocation.

As far as Whatsapp chat is concerned. First email the chat from the phone to any other of your mail I'd. The chat is send in txt format a notepad format.

Then open the notepad format and edit your chat accordingly.

Then save that all. You can even copy save it all in a word file format.

Hope you get your visa soon. 

Regards
Parul Ahuja


----------



## Becky26

sydney22 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I am good dear, hope you doing well and I pray that you get your visa soon. Thank you for your wonderful help. I will provide them with Joint Bank accounts and what's app chat history of past 6 months since we are separated. I am just wondering how can I edit the history because I don't want to provide everything, hope you understand!
> 
> By the way I have updated the spread sheet and will keep you updated.
> 
> God bless
> 
> Regards
> Sydney22


Hey Sydney22,

Apologies for misspelling your name in my post earlier 
Thanks for your kind words. I'm hoping to hear something good soon :fingerscrossed:

You can edit your What's App chat history. You can email the whole chat to yourself which after you can download to your computer in the wordpad format.
You can then easily edit/cut out the private talks. I know what you mean, it took me a while to go through 105 pages of What's App chat history and 76 pages from Skype call history 

I have updated you details in the main SS. Thanks for filling out the updated form :smile:

Good Luck, hope you get your visa soon.
Please keep us updated. Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*This Sucks!!!*



lonestar56 said:


> I will miss my first anniversary !


*Join the club of "Missing Special Occasions"*

Missed out on:-
- Christmas;
- New Years; 
- Valentine's Day; 
- 3 year Anniversary of our relationship; 
- Our 1st Wedding Anniversary; and
- Easter 
- 10 days from today is my husband's birthday which I don't know if I will be lucky enough to celebrate with him.

We all are in the same damn boat which is taking too freaking long to get to it's shore. I know how you feel. Hope no one has to ever go through what we all are going through. Worst time of my life.

Good Luck to all!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*

Hey Sravanthi,

How are you? Have you heard anything from AHC? You should be getting a CO allocated very soon. Happy days are near, so exciting :bounce::bounce: Check your inbox everyday and keep your phone very very close to you at all times, you never know how your CO will contact you. Lately many COs have been calling the applicants.
Eagerly waiting for your CO allocation. Please keep us updated. Good Luck girl!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sydney22

Thank you Parul, I wish you also get your case officer soon.

Regards
Sydney22


----------



## sydney22

Hi Becky,

That's ok, Thank you for your help, appreciated. Did you submit your documents via email or post? Is there any particular way for sending requested documents?

Regards
Sydney22


----------



## Becky26

sydney22 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> That's ok, Thank you for your help, appreciated. Did you submit your documents via email or post? Is there any particular way for sending requested documents?
> 
> Regards
> Sydney22


Hey Sydney22,

No worries, always happy to help :smile:
My CO requested for additional evidence of relationship via courier. So I had to send them through FedEx. Took 3 days for AHC to receive them. I got an acknowledgement from them though when they received my courier.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Akshu

*Visa grant*

Hey everyone, I fiiiinally got my visa!! :dance:

Best of luck to those waiting for visa :fingerscrossed: I can understand what you're going through, just hang in there!!ray2:


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Akshu said:


> Hey everyone, I fiiiinally got my visa!! :dance:
> 
> Best of luck to those waiting for visa :fingerscrossed: I can understand what you're going through, just hang in there!!ray2:


Yayiiiii...Congratulations.

And thnk u sydney22 i am waiting eagerly for my CO . Fingers crossed.

Regards
Parul


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Akshu said:


> Hey everyone, I fiiiinally got my visa!! :dance:
> 
> Best of luck to those waiting for visa :fingerscrossed: I can understand what you're going through, just hang in there!!ray2:


Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1: lane:lane:lane:lane: :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. God Bless You!!

Wish you a safe and fun flight to Australia. Thanks for updating us.
Good Luck!!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

2 Grants today. We're off to a good start. Please keep praying for us guys, we desperately need your prayers. Thank you 

Updated Prediction List:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
HappyDiwali----------------------60------------------------271lane:
muhu_jaggi----------------------50-------------------------231lane:
Akrishi12------------------------50-------------------------218lane:
sweet83-------------------------49--------------------------226lane:
MVK87--------------------------49--------------------------258lane:
Ratna mala------------------------48-------------------------245lane:
vsp2903--------------------------59---------------------------234
Tuty_richard---------------------45--------------------------243lane:
Dan85----------------------------41---------------------------328lane:
Rudhresh------------------------47---------------------------207
Sandxb-------------------------38--------------------------196lane:
Akshay.shah--------------------42---------------------------241
Akshu--------------------------42----------------------------246lane:
Kushi_07-----------------------42---------------------------207lane:
Kapil23987--------------------40---------------------------249
asahni1------------------------39----------------------------208
gaurav.a.shah------------------38----------------------------234
loveforever-------------------28----------------------------256
ReubenAlexander-------------26---------------------------196
Deeps11-------------------------21--------------------------228
Sarselva-----------------------20--------------------------210
candycrush-------------------20---------------------------203
new_member----------------20--------------------------192


13 gone, 12 more to go!!!! Good luck everyone, please keep us updated :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey vsp2904 and Rudhresh,

Hope you guys are doing well. Just wondering if you have received your grants yet? Or perhaps any update from AHC. It's been 61 days and 49 days respectively for you since DOQ. Eagerly waiting for some good news :thumb::thumb:

I look forward to your replies. Thanks a lot for your time :smile:
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandxb

Becky26 said:


> 2 Grants today. We're off to a good start. Please keep praying for us guys, we desperately need your prayers. Thank you
> 
> Updated Prediction List:-
> 
> SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
> Detonator1961------------------45------------------------249lane:
> Chaos7587-----------------------40------------------------240lane:
> HappyDiwali----------------------60------------------------271lane:
> muhu_jaggi----------------------50-------------------------231lane:
> Akrishi12------------------------50-------------------------218lane:
> sweet83-------------------------49--------------------------226lane:
> MVK87--------------------------49--------------------------258lane:
> Ratna mala------------------------48-------------------------245lane:
> vsp2903--------------------------59---------------------------234
> Tuty_richard---------------------45--------------------------243lane:
> Dan85----------------------------41---------------------------328lane:
> Rudhresh------------------------47---------------------------207
> Sandxb-------------------------38--------------------------196lane:
> Akshay.shah--------------------42---------------------------241
> Akshu--------------------------42----------------------------246lane:
> Kushi_07-----------------------42---------------------------207lane:
> Kapil23987--------------------40---------------------------249
> asahni1------------------------39----------------------------208
> gaurav.a.shah------------------38----------------------------234
> loveforever-------------------28----------------------------256
> ReubenAlexander-------------26---------------------------196
> Deeps11-------------------------21--------------------------228
> Sarselva-----------------------20--------------------------210
> candycrush-------------------20---------------------------203
> new_member----------------20--------------------------192
> 
> 
> 13 gone, 12 more to go!!!! Good luck everyone, please keep us updated :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Hi All
When I went thru the List,I really thank GOD for my Visa grant in such a short time compared to others on the List..I.Just curious to see who is next to make up in less than 200 days.Im sure the waiting time wil come down in coming days.Im sure AHC can bring it down to less than 4 weeks after Final queue..

Bless
SANDXB*


----------



## Sushy

*Australian High Commission New Delhi*

*Hi all and Becky, I am on the verge of submitting my Application/ Docs this month. I am planning to visit Australian High Commission New Delhi and submit my Spouse Visa 309 application instead of VFS office, Nehru Place, New Delhi. I hope it won’t create any problem if I do that! 

1) So what is the procedure to submit the application at Australian High Commission New Delhi? 
2) When I submit the docs, what will I get in return as a proof of the Application/ Docs I have submitted because it is quite heavy and huge material I would be submitting.
3) I have few docs notarised by 3 different people, hope it would not cause a problem?

Need everybody’s opinion and help.
*


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi all and Becky, I am on the verge of submitting my Application/ Docs this month. I am planning to visit Australian High Commission New Delhi and submit my Spouse Visa 309 application instead of VFS office, Nehru Place, New Delhi. I hope it won’t create any problem if I do that!
> 
> 1) So what is the procedure to submit the application at Australian High Commission New Delhi?
> 2) When I submit the docs, what will I get in return as a proof of the Application/ Docs I have submitted because it is quite heavy and huge material I would be submitting.
> 3) I have few docs notarised by 3 different people, hope it would not cause a problem?
> 
> Need everybody’s opinion and help.
> *



Hey Sushy,

As far as I know, all (paper) applications for any Australian visa must be submitted to the VFS Office located in International Trade Tower, Nehru Place New Delhi.
_(Seniors, please advice. Thanks! :smile
_
_2) When I submit the docs, what will I get in return as a proof of the Application/ Docs I have submitted because it is quite heavy and huge material I would be submitting._
Answer:- This is for if you submit your application at the _VFS office. They will give you an acknowledgement letter with a receipt for the visa application fees you're gonna pay._
Below is the table for the current visa fees for India/Nepal as of January 1st, 2014:-
http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/Visa_Pricing_Table_311213.pdf

_Make sure you read the below mentioned web page from the VFS website, it explains important information regarding the payment of the visa fees:-_
Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Family-Partner - Visa Fees
To avoid any kind of error in getting the Demand Draft for the Visa Fees, it is best suited to get VFS to make the DD for you with a small additional charge.

That's what I did. It is so much less drama with them issuing the DD when you are applying.

Then _VFS forwards your application file to AHC within 24 hours_ (guys, please correct me if the transfer time period I've mentioned is incorrect, thanks!)
_Once AHC receives your application, they will issue an Acknowledgement Letter. Sometimes they also request medicals and/or any other additional documents they think your file is missing._
My Acknowledgement Letter from AHC and Medical request letter came 2 working days from my DOL.


_3) I have few docs notarised by 3 different people, hope it would not cause a problem?_
Answer:-Don't think this will be an issue as long as the documents are notarised/certified. I think VFS office can certify photo copies of originals at the time of application.
_(Seniors, please advice. Thanks!)_

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Swapav

Good morning everyone
You guys are doin a wonderful job helping people out.
My DOL is 14 November. Can anyone tell me if November applicants are getting CO allotted.
Sydney22 when was your DOL? 
Take care


----------



## sydney22

Hi Becky,

Thank you again for your valuable information, it always great talking to you.

God bless you soon with your visa

Regards
Sydney22


----------



## sydney22

Hi Swapav,

Yes November applicants are getting case officers now, my DOL is 13/11/2013. Hope you get your case officer this week

Good Luck
Sydney22


----------



## girlaussie

Hi Sushy

1: applying in person is acceptable by AHC India, as per the website you may have to get an appointment first, have a look at this link please:

'In person at the Australian High Commission

To lodge in person at the High Commission you will need to make an appointment, however you can lodge your application at a VFS Application Center during business hours without an appointment, to make an appointment with the Australian High Commission'

India - Visa information and lodgement

But I guess they encourage applicants to apply through VFS- Service Delivery Partners

2: Acknowledgement email/letter from AHC after receiving your application.

3: doesn't matter really.

Hope this helps.

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie



Sushy said:


> *Hi all and Becky, I am on the verge of submitting my Application/ Docs this month. I am planning to visit Australian High Commission New Delhi and submit my Spouse Visa 309 application instead of VFS office, Nehru Place, New Delhi. I hope it won’t create any problem if I do that!
> 
> 1) So what is the procedure to submit the application at Australian High Commission New Delhi?
> 2) When I submit the docs, what will I get in return as a proof of the Application/ Docs I have submitted because it is quite heavy and huge material I would be submitting.
> 3) I have few docs notarised by 3 different people, hope it would not cause a problem?
> 
> Need everybody’s opinion and help.
> *


----------



## sydney22

Hi Becky,

Sorry to bother you again but is it compulsory that what's app chat history be certified by notary, I mean all the pages with a notary stamp? 

Please advise

Thank you
Sydney22


----------



## Varun Chokkarapu

*Depart query*

Hi Everyone

I have received a mail on 5th of May 2014 from my CO that my wife's application has be queued for final stage.
As my wife is now in Australia on a visiting visa could you please advise me what is that I can do now.

Thanks


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sravanthi,
> 
> How are you? Have you heard anything from AHC? You should be getting a CO allocated very soon. Happy days are near, so exciting :bounce::bounce: Check your inbox everyday and keep your phone very very close to you at all times, you never know how your CO will contact you. Lately many COs have been calling the applicants.
> Eagerly waiting for your CO allocation. Please keep us updated. Good Luck girl!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
I am fine dear, thanks a lot for u r concern,As of now there is no update from AHC, yeah I, completely glued to my mobile 
Just waiting waiting waiting......... Lol 
I will update u soon ...once again thanks for u r wishes dear 
Finally apologies for not updating the sheet ....my damn system is not working at the right time 
Good luck to you as well 
Have a good day
Sravanthi


----------



## girlaussie

Not compulsory at all, it's not an official doc/ certificate so doesn't need to be certified.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



sydney22 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Sorry to bother you again but is it compulsory that what's app chat history be certified by notary, I mean all the pages with a notary stamp?
> 
> Please advise
> 
> Thank you
> Sydney22


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> *Join the club of "Missing Special Occasions"*
> 
> Missed out on:-
> - Christmas;
> - New Years;
> - Valentine's Day;
> - 3 year Anniversary of our relationship;
> - Our 1st Wedding Anniversary; and
> - Easter
> - 10 days from today is my husband's birthday which I don't know if I will be lucky enough to celebrate with him.
> 
> We all are in the same damn boat which is taking too freaking long to get to it's shore. I know how you feel. Hope no one has to ever go through what we all are going through. Worst time of my life.
> 
> Good Luck to all!
> 
> Kind Regards
> Becky


I am already in lol :-D
Becky dear , don't worry happy days are very near for u
God bless 
Sravanthi


----------



## lonestar56

Varun Chokkarapu said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have received a mail on 5th of May 2014 from my CO that my wife's application has be queued for final stage.
> As my wife is now in Australia on a visiting visa could you please advise me what is that I can do now.
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations , I got my file queued for final assesment on 1 st may, as average duration is 49 for days in queue before grant, u can expect your partner visa grant by june second week, as the applicant need to be offshore to get pr activated , she needs to travel back india and get pr activated . I called up vfs people to ask weather it can be any other country than india then the reply was yeah sure u can travel any nearest country like newzlead and get pr activated . But anyways travel expenses are same we have to incur ,....can I know how many months your visitors visa is for.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

sydney22 said:


> Hi Swapav,
> 
> Yes November applicants are getting case officers now, my DOL is 13/11/2013. Hope you get your case officer this week
> 
> Good Luck
> Sydney22


Congratulations Sydney22 on getting u r CO 
I am just waiting for mine as my DOL is also same 13/11/13
Did u get any mail after CO allocation, or directly call from her ?
Wish u Good luck 
Sravanthi


----------



## Sushy

*Thanks so so much. I appreciate all the replies. Thanks Becky and Girl Aussie. *



Becky26 said:


> Hey Sushy,
> 
> As far as I know, all (paper) applications for any Australian visa must be submitted to the VFS Office located in International Trade Tower, Nehru Place New Delhi.
> _(Seniors, please advice. Thanks! :smile
> _
> _2) When I submit the docs, what will I get in return as a proof of the Application/ Docs I have submitted because it is quite heavy and huge material I would be submitting._
> Answer:- This is for if you submit your application at the _VFS office. They will give you an acknowledgement letter with a receipt for the visa application fees you're gonna pay._
> Below is the table for the current visa fees for India/Nepal as of January 1st, 2014:-
> http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/Visa_Pricing_Table_311213.pdf
> 
> _Make sure you read the below mentioned web page from the VFS website, it explains important information regarding the payment of the visa fees:-_
> Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Family-Partner - Visa Fees
> To avoid any kind of error in getting the Demand Draft for the Visa Fees, it is best suited to get VFS to make the DD for you with a small additional charge.
> 
> That's what I did. It is so much less drama with them issuing the DD when you are applying.
> 
> Then _VFS forwards your application file to AHC within 24 hours_ (guys, please correct me if the transfer time period I've mentioned is incorrect, thanks!)
> _Once AHC receives your application, they will issue an Acknowledgement Letter. Sometimes they also request medicals and/or any other additional documents they think your file is missing._
> My Acknowledgement Letter from AHC and Medical request letter came 2 working days from my DOL.
> 
> 
> _3) I have few docs notarised by 3 different people, hope it would not cause a problem?_
> Answer:-Don't think this will be an issue as long as the documents are notarised/certified. I think VFS office can certify photo copies of originals at the time of application.
> _(Seniors, please advice. Thanks!)_
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





girlaussie said:


> Hi Sushy
> 
> 1: applying in person is acceptable by AHC India, as per the website you may have to get an appointment first, have a look at this link please:
> 
> 'In person at the Australian High Commission
> 
> To lodge in person at the High Commission you will need to make an appointment, however you can lodge your application at a VFS Application Center during business hours without an appointment, to make an appointment with the Australian High Commission'
> 
> India - Visa information and lodgement
> 
> But I guess they encourage applicants to apply through VFS- Service Delivery Partners
> 
> 2: Acknowledgement email/letter from AHC after receiving your application.
> 
> 3: doesn't matter really.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## Becky26

Swapav said:


> Good morning everyone
> You guys are doin a wonderful job helping people out.
> My DOL is 14 November. Can anyone tell me if November applicants are getting CO allotted.
> Sydney22 when was your DOL?
> Take care


Hey Swapav,

How are you? Good news for you, November 2013 applicants have started getting COs. 

Your DOL in the main SS is November 15. Could you please confirm your correct DOL. Thanks for your time. I look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sydney22 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thank you again for your valuable information, it always great talking to you.
> 
> God bless you soon with your visa
> 
> Regards
> Sydney22


No worries, Syndey22. Thank you for your kind words. 
Hope you get your visa soon. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sydney22 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Sorry to bother you again but is it compulsory that what's app chat history be certified by notary, I mean all the pages with a notary stamp?
> 
> Please advise
> 
> Thank you
> Sydney22


Hey Sydney22,

No need for apologies. Happy to help :smile:
No, "Evidence" doesn't need to be certified. Only official document photo copies like Birth Certificate, Marriage certificate, Passport, Citizenship certificate, etc must be certified. 

Don't worry :smile: Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Varun Chokkarapu said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have received a mail on 5th of May 2014 from my CO that my wife's application has be queued for final stage.
> As my wife is now in Australia on a visiting visa could you please advise me what is that I can do now.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Varun,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling out your application details. I have added them to our main SS.
You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
All you can do is make sure your wife is offshore in time to avoid any kind of delays. Because AHC may or may not inform when they need her to be offshore and that they are waiting for your wife to depart Australia so they can grant her visa.
Stay in touch with AHC. The waiting period between DOQ and visa grant has significantly reduced to an average of 50 days. So be very careful! It's not long till your wife's visa gets approved anyways.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi Becky,
> I am fine dear, thanks a lot for u r concern,As of now there is no update from AHC, yeah I, completely glued to my mobile
> Just waiting waiting waiting......... Lol
> I will update u soon ...once again thanks for u r wishes dear
> Finally apologies for not updating the sheet ....my damn system is not working at the right time
> Good luck to you as well
> Have a good day
> Sravanthi


Hey Sravanthi,

Praying for you to get a CO soon. Don't worry they'll call this week. Just never leave your phone!!! hahahahaha
Good Luck, waiting for your good news.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> I am already in lol :-D
> Becky dear , don't worry happy days are very near for u
> God bless
> Sravanthi


*Amen to that!!!! 
Good Luck to you too!!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Thanks so so much. I appreciate all the replies. Thanks Becky and Girl Aussie. *



Good Luck Sushy!!
It feels awesome once you submit your file, like submitting your university assignment....but then the wait that follows that relaxed feeling is a real pain in the behind.

One more thing, regarding submitting the application directly to the AHC New Delhi, one must book an appointment. I went to the high commission first myself to see what the go is and I was told that I would had to wait for over 3 weeks before I can apply cause of the busy schedule of the high commission. And was advised that I can submit my application at the VFS Office in Nehru Place whenever I wanted, no appointments needed

I had to wait for 5 minutes at VFS office before my number was called out.
It was all very easy and straightforward.
So don't stress yourself too much :smile: Hope this helps you relax a little. Good Luck!

Please keep us updated!! :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## girlaussie

You very welcome  Good luck with your application..

Girl Aussie



Sushy said:


> *Thanks so so much. I appreciate all the replies. Thanks Becky and Girl Aussie. *


----------



## shifa882

Hi lonestar56 ,

Just a little query, is it necessary to exit the country (australia) in order to receive your visa grant or you can get your visa granted while being onshore too and then exit and then enter to activate it?
Do you have any clue about this? If yiu do, plz let me know , as im offshore now, but no progress in my visa, not even final queue status...so I would prefer going back to Australia on my multiple entry visitor visa.

Thanks! N regards!


----------



## Becky26

shifa882 said:


> Hi lonestar56 ,
> 
> Just a little query, is it necessary to exit the country (australia) in order to receive your visa grant or you can get your visa granted while being onshore too and then exit and then enter to activate it?
> Do you have any clue about this? If yiu do, plz let me know , as im offshore now, but no progress in my visa, not even final queue status...so I would prefer going back to Australia on my multiple entry visitor visa.
> 
> Thanks! N regards!


Hey shifa882,

I know you asked lonestar56, but I thought of sharing what I know.
*Almost everyone on this thread has applied for Partner(309/100)Visa which is an "offshore" partner visa application. The applicant HAS to be outside Australia to get the visa granted. There is no way around this rule.*

This is not a rule and is not mentioned anywhere but AHC New Delhi seems to follow this very strictly that the applicant must return to India in order for AHC to grant the visa. I know it's bizarre but I guess we can't argue with AHC.
After the applicant departs Australia, they must inform AHC to avoid any kind of delays.

The longer the applicant stays onshore, the longer it can take to get the partner visa granted. Just wait for a bit longer and stay in touch with AHC. Ask them why it's taking long. I'm sure you don't want any more delays. So going back to Australia on your multiple entry visitor visa is a bad idea, according to me. 
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks!* :smile:
Hope this helps clear out your queries and hope you get the good news soon.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## shifa882

Becky26 said:


> Hey shifa882,
> 
> I know you asked lonestar56, but I thought of sharing what I know.
> Almost everyone on this thread has applied for Partner(309/100)Visa which is an "offshore" partner visa application. The applicant HAS to be outside Australia to get the visa granted. There is no way around this rule.
> 
> This is not a rule and is not mentioned anywhere but AHC New Delhi seems to follow this very strictly that the applicant must return to India in order for AHC to grant the visa. I know it's bizarre but I guess we can't argue with AHC.
> After the applicant departs Australia, they must inform AHC to avoid any kind of delays.
> 
> The longer the applicant stays onshore, the longer it can take to get the partner visa granted. Just wait for a bit longer and stay in touch with AHC. Ask them why it's taking long. I'm sure you don't want any more delays. So going back to Australia on your multiple entry visitor visa is a bad idea, according to me.
> Seniors, please advice. Thanks! :smile:
> Hope this helps clear out your queries and hope you get the good news soon.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky!

Well any sort of advice from you is always welcome!! 😊 its just the stress making me think about ways I can do something about this delay!..I have informed the AHC through email about me being offshore..no acknowledgement from them yet either!..My main problem is no sort of communication and response from my CO since the day I was asked for my additional docs!..

I dont mind the process taking long but atleast some response has to be there right. Anyways im pretty much trying to be in touch with AHC everyday.
Hope things should get better soon!

Thanks for your valuable info and kind words!
Wishing u the best too!


----------



## Becky26

shifa882 said:


> Hey Becky!
> 
> Well any sort of advice from you is always welcome!! 😊 its just the stress making me think about ways I can do something about this delay!..I have informed the AHC through email about me being offshore..no acknowledgement from them yet either!..My main problem is no sort of communication and response from my CO since the day I was asked for my additional docs!..
> 
> I dont mind the process taking long but atleast some response has to be there right. Anyways im pretty much trying to be in touch with AHC everyday.
> Hope things should get better soon!
> 
> Thanks for your valuable info and kind words!
> Wishing u the best too!


Hey shifa882,

I completely understand what you're going through. AHC doesn't seem to make this already difficult and stressful situation any easier. The lack of communication between AHC and the applicant is the cause of panic.

From my experience, AHC seems to ignore all of my 14 emails my husband and I sent them so far and have received reply to 1 email in the past 7 months.
So I'd suggest you speak to AHC/your CO on the phone. Call them. That is the only way you can make sure the updates get to your CO on time.

Hope things work out very soon for you. Hang in there!! This wait is worth it. The end result (happy forever after with our partner) is priceless. Good Luck! 
I'm glad I can help :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Hi becky..

I need some information if anyone can help in here via forrum...
My wife has just arrived in india with me .. we r planning ti go together Australia till I get grant.. how she can update her contact details in immigration. ..my wife is my sponsor...

Waiting for advice


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Hi becky..
> 
> I need some information if anyone can help in here via forrum...
> My wife has just arrived in india with me .. we r planning ti go together Australia till I get grant.. how she can update her contact details in immigration. ..my wife is my sponsor...
> 
> Waiting for advice


Hey human1234,

How are you? *The fastest way to do that would be calling AHC.*
I had to update my husband's details after he flew back to Australia after living almost 6 months in India with me. I send AHC 3 emails but got no reply acknowledging that the change had been made.

So I called them hoping they made the requested changes to my husband's current residential address and they were like "oh, we haven't received any emails from you".....BS!!!

Long story short- Call them to make the changes on the phone. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Hey becky thanks for help... whats are the contact details of ahc... or any email address


----------



## Becky26

*AHC Contact Details*



human1234 said:


> Hey becky thanks for help... whats are the contact details of ahc... or any email address


Hey!

The *direct line for AHC New Delhi is 0011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.*

Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. *The wait could be between 30-45 minutes on average so be patient. You can avoid the long queue if you call at 8:30am or after lunch time is over at 2:00pm.
Be very polite on the phone as the calls maybe recorded.* Once you reach the front of the queue, you'll get through to an operator, you know what to do after that.

*Keep your Passport (for passport number) and Partner Visa Application File Acknowledgement Letter (for the application file number) with you as they need these two pieces of information for your identification.*

*The email address is:- [email protected]*

Hope this helps. Good Luck. Feel free to ask if you have more questions. And please don't forget to update us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Thanks for the information becky


----------



## girlaussie

I don't see this is necessary, As a Sponsor she doesn't need to report AHC/DIAC any details, read 'Sponsor Obligation' please, Sponsor generally Report a Change of a Circumstance like: Relationship breaks down, withdraw your support for your partner before their application is finalised.

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

However, as an Applicant if you make any change like: Address/passport then you can use Form 929/1022 to inform AHC, calling or sending emails etc won't be considered formal.

Just to give you an example: while my partner visa was in progress, me & my husband travelled to a different country other than Australia, he never informed AHC/DIAC but me only, and when I sent my CO an update email she was least bother as the travel country of Applicant (me) was not Australia. 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



human1234 said:


> Hi becky..
> 
> I need some information if anyone can help in here via forrum...
> My wife has just arrived in india with me .. we r planning ti go together Australia till I get grant.. how she can update her contact details in immigration. ..my wife is my sponsor...
> 
> Waiting for advice


----------



## sydney22

Hi Sravathi,

Thank you and yes I got an email from my case officer, I know your DOL is also 13th November, so you should be getting your case officer very soon.

Good Luck for your visa


----------



## Justdeeps

*Hey!*

Hey guys! Was away for a week...good to see so many grants....congrats to all!! But I was scrolling through all pages mainly to see if Becky got the grant !:confused2:

Becky, good luck dear!! God will grant your wish soon


----------



## sydney22

Thanks Becky for the information, you are doing a great job. 

I am sure you will get fruitful results soon


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

sydney22 said:


> Hi Sravathi,
> 
> Thank you and yes I got an email from my case officer, I know your DOL is also 13th November, so you should be getting your case officer very soon.
> 
> Good Luck for your visa


Thanks for the info Sydney22
Yeah I am eagerly waiting for my CO...hopefully by this week end 
Good luck to u too...
Best regards 
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



Justdeeps said:


> Hey guys! Was away for a week...good to see so many grants....congrats to all!! But I was scrolling through all pages mainly to see if Becky got the grant !:confused2:
> 
> Becky, good luck dear!! God will grant your wish soon




Hey Deepthi,

Thanks a lot your concern and keeping a check on my situation. I really appreciate how much you care. 
When you planning on moving to Australia?
Take Care. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sydney22 said:


> Thanks Becky for the information, you are doing a great job.
> 
> I am sure you will get fruitful results soon



Thanks Sydney22. Good Luck to you too!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sarselva

babitha89 said:


> *HI Saranya*,
> Thanks a lot for the rapid quick response, appreciate to what you n becky are doing here, helping each other, I guess on my side nothing to do with the browser or cookies, everything seems alright, I guess as Becky said I need to call em up to find out whtz been happening
> *Meanwhile how u girls going wid ur visa processing, just keen to knw about the 2 spontaneous members of the group*
> 
> *Cheers, Babitha*


Hi Babitha,

Thanks for it  I have just joined ..... yes after all we are all sailing on the same boat. First thanks to Becky who is doing great work here The SS sheet is very much useful.

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## Swapav

Hello 
I got my CO detailed Yesterday. My DOL November 15. He asked for additional documents like PCC and photos and has given 28 days time.
Thanks Becky for helping. Thanks Sydney22 for letting me know about your DOL. Can you guys pls tell me when can they ask me to leave australia or when can they put my file in the final quae. Can you guys please let me know the average time of this. I have sent the documents they asked for and will be reaching them in a weeks time.
Thanks again. take care everyone


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> Hi Babitha,
> 
> Thanks for it  I have just joined ..... yes after all we are all sailing on the same boat. First thanks to Becky who is doing great work here The SS sheet is very much useful.
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya



Hey Saranya,

No worries, always happy to help you all. I believe in the saying _*"Sharing is Caring" *_
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Hey Saranya,
> 
> No worries, always happy to help you all. I believe in the saying "Sharing is Caring"
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Well said


----------



## Becky26

Swapav said:


> Hello
> I got my CO detailed Yesterday. My DOL November 15. He asked for additional documents like PCC and photos and has given 28 days time.
> Thanks Becky for helping. Thanks Sydney22 for letting me know about your DOL. Can you guys pls tell me when can they ask me to leave australia or when can they put my file in the final quae. Can you guys please let me know the average time of this. I have sent the documents they asked for and will be reaching them in a weeks time.
> Thanks again. take care everyone


Hey Swapav,

How are you? Glad I could help :smile:
Regarding your Queries:-

_- Can you guys pls tell me when can they ask me to leave australia or when can they put my file in the final quae._
Answer- From my experience on this thread, AHC seems to take longer to send the file to final queue when the applicant is in Australia. This is not a rule that is mentioned anywhere on AHC's website but some applicants have faced some delays in getting their file to final queue.

*The MOST IMPORTANT thing is that there are very little chances that AHC will inform the applicant to get offshore so that they can grant the visa.* Many applicants seem to have a confusion regarding this fact that they not only have to be outside Australia to get the visa grant but also they must return to India. That caused the unwanted delays.
This again is not a rule mentioned on the DIBP or AHC New Delhi website. That's why many applicants don't know about this. But AHC New Delhi seems to follow this quite strictly. 
Stay in regular contact with AHC. Even if your file moves to the final queue without you having to depart Australia, your visa grant can be delayed if you don't depart Australia well in time.
(Seniors, please advise. Thanks! :smile


_- Can you guys please let me know the average time of this. I have sent the documents they asked for and will be reaching them in a weeks time._
Answer- It depends on the discretion of your CO how long it takes your file to get to the final queue. As per the current trend (for current trend please view the main SS) visa take 40-50 days to get approved from the DOQ.

One more thing, could you please fill out the SS Update Form so I can update your details. Thanks a lot! Below is the link to the form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Hope this helps. Good Luck!
Hope you get your visa very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*Hi Becky,

I am back with my own update in SS 
Million thanks to GOD, as just now I got a call from my CO 
Thanks for u r wishes as well dear 
I will update the details 

GOD bless
Sravanthi*


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hi Becky,
> 
> I am back with my own update in SS
> Million thanks to GOD, as just now I got a call from my CO
> Thanks for u r wishes as well dear
> I will update the details
> 
> GOD bless
> Sravanthi*


Yaaaay!!!!!!! What did I tell you....hehehehehe 
Congratulations on getting the CO finally. Not long now. 80% of the fight is over. The waiting period is over!! So happy for you. 
Did the CO ask for additional documents?

Hope you get your visa very soon. Good Luck!!! 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Yaaaay!!!!!!! What did I tell you....hehehehehe
> Congratulations on getting the CO finally. Not long now. 80% of the fight is over. The waiting period is over!! So happy for you.
> Did the CO ask for additional documents?
> 
> Hope you get your visa very soon. Good Luck!!!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Yeah...thanks once again for u r prayers,
He asked me some questions related to my work profile, that's all, did't ask any documents, he said will be in touch with me if any documents are required.
And i have't do my medicals till now so definitely he will come back to me 

But one thing becky I did't receive any mail from my CO, directly got call,
I even checked my spam lol 
Don't know what's wrong with my mail 

GOD bless
Sravanthi


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Yaaaay!!!!!!! What did I tell you....hehehehehe
> Congratulations on getting the CO finally. Not long now. 80% of the fight is over. The waiting period is over!! So happy for you.
> Did the CO ask for additional documents?
> 
> Hope you get your visa very soon. Good Luck!!!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


I never got call from co , I hv provided them Pcc marriage photos and everything on check list while applying .. maybe they don't need any more documents .. but just some time for approval looking after so many files


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Yeah...thanks once again for u r prayers,
> He asked me some questions related to my work profile, that's all, did't ask any documents, he said will be in touch with me if any documents are required.
> And i have't do my medicals till now so definitely he will come back to me
> 
> But one thing becky I did't receive any mail from my CO, directly got call,
> I even checked my spam lol
> Don't know what's wrong with my mail
> 
> GOD bless
> Sravanthi



No worries, it's good to see things moving along on the thread and see people happy. 

I don't think there is anything to worry about:nono::nono::nono::nono: As I told you earlier, AHC could contact you either via mail or phone. You got a phone call. That's great!! :clap2::clap2: Now just wait till he asks for additional documents and/or medicals. Good news is your file is being assessed now. That's all that matters right now.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> No worries, it's good to see things moving along on the thread and see people happy.
> 
> I don't think there is anything to worry about:nono::nono::nono::nono: As I told you earlier, AHC could contact you either via mail or phone. You got a phone call. That's great!! :clap2::clap2: Now just wait till he asks for additional documents and/or medicals. Good news is your file is being assessed now. That's all that matters right now.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards
> Becky


*Hi Becky,
Got mail from my CO as well, asked me to go for medicals, and asked to submit Form 1221 as well. Have a query can I mail the scanned copy of 1221 or need to courier ?

Yeah!!! it's truly a good news that after 25 weeks of long wait they started assessing my file 

Looking forward for u r reply
Good day:yo:
Sravanthi*


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hi Becky,
> Got mail from my CO as well, asked me to go for medicals, and asked to submit Form 1221 as well. Have a query can I mail the scanned copy of 1221 or need to courier ?
> 
> Yeah!!! it's truly a good news that after 25 weeks of long wait they started assessing my file
> 
> Looking forward for u r reply
> Good day:yo:
> Sravanthi*


Hey Sravanthi,

That's Great!! I think you should send the form via courier. I had to send my proof of communication and other documents via courier as well. The CO specially requested me to send them through post because she told me the server may be experiencing a problem and that she might not get the scanned copies.

So had to courier the documents and wait an extra 4 days till AHC emailed me that my additional documents have been received by them and are forwarded to my CO. I know it's a more time consuming option, better than the CO not receiving the documents via email at all.
Please do ask around :smile:

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sravanthi,
> 
> That's Great!! I think you should send the form via courier. I had to send my proof of communication and other documents via courier as well. The CO specially requested me to send them through post because she told me the server may be experiencing a problem and that she might not get the scanned copies.
> 
> So had to courier the documents and wait an extra 4 days till AHC emailed me that my additional documents have been received by them and are forwarded to my CO. I know it's a more time consuming option, better than the CO not receiving the documents via email at all.
> Please do ask around :smile:
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks for the information becky, i will check it out 
Many thanks
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey vsp2904,

Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you have heard anything from AHC regarding your visa. Kindly update us as it's been 63 days since DOQ for your file in the final queue. I look forward to your reply. 

Good Luck!! Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!!!*

Last working day of the week. Hoping to hear some more good news. Please keep praying for us guys. Good luck to everyone waiting!!
Don't forget to update us :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sarselva

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Thanks for the information becky, i will check it out
> Many thanks
> Sravanthi


Hi Sravanthi,

I too had the same confusion and ailed the documents first. However I did not get any acknowledgment or a reply . Later I came to know that if your mail crosses more than 
5 MB AHC will not receive it . Just be cautious on that part. 

However I could only sort it after few weeks. But in general you can send the files unless requested to send it by courier. You will get ack in 15 mins and reply in 8th day after you send your mail.
Hope it helps

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## Justdeeps

Actually had planned my travel on first week of June. But suddenly some plans changed. I got some immediate work assignment in Melbourne starting May 26th. So looks like I will be travelling on May 24th.  Will keep you posted!



Becky26 said:


> Hey Deepthi,
> 
> Thanks a lot your concern and keeping a check on my situation. I really appreciate how much you care.
> When you planning on moving to Australia?
> Take Care.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## naseefoz

Hello guys,

I am planning to apply for partner visa. I am recently engaged and planning to get married in near future. Can any one advice if I can apply for this visa and also what documents should I be preparing.

Thanks and have a great day


----------



## lonestar56

Justdeeps said:


> Actually had planned my travel on first week of June. But suddenly some plans changed. I got some immediate work assignment in Melbourne starting May 26th. So looks like I will be travelling on May 24th.  Will keep you posted!


Hi justdeeps,

Can I about ur partner visa status .. even I wanted to travel this month but waiting for partner visa , I have also made reseravtion on may 13th, are u wokring melbourne.?

Hoping to see few grants today, all the best to all of u in queue for couple of weeks now.

Wish I get my visa asap.

Thanks


----------



## lonestar56

naseefoz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am planning to apply for partner visa. I am recently engaged and planning to get married in near future. Can any one advice if I can apply for this visa and also what documents should I be preparing.
> 
> Thanks and have a great ,..
> 
> 
> I think u should apply for diff sub class for prospective marraige ....becky will help you with more info..am not sure,... when are planning to land in aus apply well before otherwise the waitng period is going make u guys go crazy.


----------



## Varun Chokkarapu

Thanks for the information guys.
As it is estimated that after DOQ it's taking 40-50 days I have booked my wife's return flight to India in 1st week of June. So hopefully expecting to get the approval in 2-3 weeks after that.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



naseefoz said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am planning to apply for partner visa. I am recently engaged and planning to get married in near future. Can any one advice if I can apply for this visa and also what documents should I be preparing.
> 
> Thanks and have a great day


Hey naseefoz,

Welcome to the Thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.


*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*You have 2 options you can choose from; Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) Visa also known as Fiance Visa or Partner (Subclass 309/100) Visa commonly known as Spouse Visa.

Which visa you can apply for depends on your relationship status.
*Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) Visa* is for someone who is engaged to an Australian Citizen, Permanent Resident or an eligible New Zealand Citizen. Once this visa is granted the visa holder has 9 months to get married and apply for Partner (Subclass 820/801) Visa which is the Partner "onshore" visa application.
Below is a link from DIBP website which has more detailed explanation:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/300.aspx

Another link from VFS website which has important information like the document checklist, visa fees for applicants from India:-
Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Family-Partner

*Once you get married you can apply for Partner Onshore (Subclass 820/100) Visa. 
Below is the link from the DIBP website with more details:-*
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/801-820.aspx
*The processing time frame for this visa is 12-15 months. The applicant is allowed to be onshore during the processing time and "MUST" be in Australia to be able to get the visa granted.*



*Partner (Subclass 309/100) Visa* is for someone who is either married to or in a de facto relationship with an Australian Citizen, Permanent Resident or an eligible New Zealand Citizen. This is an "offshore" partner visa application. Meaning the applicant must be outside Australia to get the visa granted.
The applicant applies for both the provisional and the permanent visa at the same time. 
*This is a 2 stage visa application:- first is the Subclass 309 which is the Partner Provisional Visa and is valid for 2 years. Second is the Subclass 100 which is the Partner Permanent (PR) Visa valid for 5 years. *

*The applicant is eligible to apply for Partner Permanent (Subclass 100) Visa 2 years from the date of application of the partner visa irrespective of when the visa was approved.*
Once the 2 years are over DIBP will contact you and will re-assess your relationship, request further documents to prove the genuinity of your relationship and that it's going to continue in the future before they grant the permanent partner visa.
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/309-100.aspx

*The current global processing time frame for this visa is 12 months. Indicative time frame for AHC New Delhi is 8-11 months. The applicant "MUST" be outside Australia to get the visa granted.
*
Make sure you read the Partner Migration Booklet which is available on the DIBP website. I have attached the booklet below with my post.

Hope this helps. Good Luck! Feel free to ask if you have more queries. Apologies for the long post. There is just too much information regarding these visas that is important.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

sarselva said:


> Hi Sravanthi,
> 
> I too had the same confusion and ailed the documents first. However I did not get any acknowledgment or a reply . Later I came to know that if your mail crosses more than
> 5 MB AHC will not receive it . Just be cautious on that part.
> 
> However I could only sort it after few weeks. But in general you can send the files unless requested to send it by courier. You will get ack in 15 mins and reply in 8th day after you send your mail.
> Hope it helps
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


*Hi Saranya,

I submitted the form through VFS and called my CO to inform the same, then my CO asked me to mail me the scanned document.. again i sent it LOL 
So have done both the ways 
Immediately called my CO, he said that he has received my mail 
Relaxed now :roll::roll:

Thanks for the information 

Hope u get your visa soon
Good day
Sravanthi*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*Waiting for my medicals to do, did't get appointment till now ..*


----------



## Becky26

*Indian Police Clearance Certificate*

Hey Guys!!

Hope everyone is well. I have a question regarding PCC. 
Just wondering if anyone knows if we can send AHC a notarized copy of the original PCC instead of the original, just to avoid losing the original in case the mail gets misplaced. 
Please advice. Eagerly waiting for your suggestions. Thanks a lot :smile::smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sarselva

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I have a question regarding PCC.
> Just wondering if anyone knows if we can send a notarized copy of the original PCC instead of the original, just to avoid losing the original in case the mail gets misplaced.
> Please advice. Eagerly waiting for your suggestions. Thanks a lot :smile::smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
I once called AHC about the same and was adviced to send only original of PCC.
Any other document apart from PCC is ok as scanned document
Hope this helps.

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> Hi Becky,
> I once called AHC about the same and was adviced to send only original of PCC.
> Any other document apart from PCC is ok as scanned document
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya



Hey Saranya,

Thanks so much for your quick reply. 
That's just so risky just in case the mail gets misplaced. So worried now. If AHC decides to ask for another PCC from me 
Thanks again :smile:

Kind Regards, 
Becky


----------



## sarselva

Becky26 said:


> Hey Saranya,
> 
> Thanks so much for your quick reply.
> That's just so risky just in case the mail gets misplaced. So worried now. If AHC decides to ask for another PCC from me
> Thanks again :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Agreed Becky you can have a scanned copy of your original. If you have your CO contact number you can directly call and check Becky. I am sure they need orginal. 
worst case you have to have to coordinate with passport office to get one .

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> Agreed Becky you can have a scanned copy of your original. If you have your CO contact number you can directly call and check Becky. I am sure they need orginal.
> worst case you have to have to coordinate with passport office to get one .
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


Yeah, I will keep a scanned copy with me before sending it off. Gonna hope for the best that it doesn't come to this. Thanks heaps :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Yet another Dry Day :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## girlaussie

Hi Becky

Only Original Police Clearance Certificate is accepted, you can send by DHL or Fedex and keep track of it too, also if you like keep the color scanned copy for your record. 

Good luck!

Girl Aussie



Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I have a question regarding PCC.
> Just wondering if anyone knows if we can send AHC a notarized copy of the original PCC instead of the original, just to avoid losing the original in case the mail gets misplaced.
> Please advice. Eagerly waiting for your suggestions. Thanks a lot :smile::smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I have a question regarding PCC.
> Just wondering if anyone knows if we can send AHC a notarized copy of the original PCC instead of the original, just to avoid losing the original in case the mail gets misplaced.
> Please advice. Eagerly waiting for your suggestions. Thanks a lot :smile::smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Yes Becky,

U need to send the original PCC only, I can suggest u send it through VFS which is more safer way, u can get acknowledgment immediately from VFS, and keep a colored photocopy & scanned copy as well 
If any worst case, u can get it from passport office again 

Don't become panic..everything will be alright for u dear 
Cheer up
Sravanthi*


----------



## Becky26

*Thanks Guys!!*



girlaussie said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> Only Original Police Clearance Certificate is accepted, you can send by DHL or Fedex and keep track of it too, also if you like keep the color scanned copy for your record.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Girl Aussie





Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Yes Becky,
> 
> U need to send the original PCC only, I can suggest u send it through VFS which is more safer way, u can get acknowledgment immediately from VFS, and keep a colored photocopy & scanned copy as well
> If any worst case, u can get it from passport office again
> 
> Don't become panic..everything will be alright for u dear
> Cheer up
> Sravanthi*



Hey Girl Aussie and Sravanthi,

Thanks a lot for your suggestions. I guess I'm gonna have to face the inevitable, if the worst case scenario happens. Only time will tell what AHC will do. 
Thanks so much once again to both of you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## girlaussie

You are welcome  nothing to worry, everything will go well.

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie



Becky26 said:


> Hey Girl Aussie and Sravanthi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your suggestions. I guess I'm gonna have to face the inevitable, if the worst case scenario happens. Only time will tell what AHC will do.
> Thanks so much once again to both of you.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## nectar_s

Its going to be a great day for everyone when we get to know about Becky's Visa.

Keep up the good job Becky..



Becky26 said:


> Hey Saranya,
> 
> No worries, always happy to help you all. I believe in the saying _*"Sharing is Caring" *_
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## sydney22

well said Becky! God helps those who help others, I am sure your visa is just round the corner.

Regards
Sydney22


----------



## Becky26

nectar_s said:


> Its going to be a great day for everyone when we get to know about Becky's Visa.
> 
> Keep up the good job Becky..


Hey nectar_s,

Thanks for your kind words. I get through each day with the hope that I'm one day closer to the most awaited day when I'll be able to be with my husband again 

Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sydney22 said:


> well said Becky! God helps those who help others, I am sure your visa is just round the corner.
> 
> Regards
> Sydney22



*Amen to that!!!!* Thanks for your wishes. It's nice to know so many of you care about me :nod::nod::nod::hug::hug: So much love in our forum family 
Eagerly waiting for the day when I will see my husband again.
Good Luck to you!! Hope you get your visa soon :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Vaani

Hello Everyone

I am not sure if I am posting this in right forum. I will begin my post by giving you a brief about me:

I am in relationship since past two and a half years, and we plan to get engaged by end of this month. He had been granted Australian PR (subclass 189) in October'13, and in July'14 he plans to migrate to Australia. We plan to get married as per Hindu customs in March'15. But since Visa processing time are really high, I would like to start my process early.

We had previously planned to have court marriage done in June'14, and while he will move to Australia, i can start with my application of getting Partner (temporary) Visa - Subclass 309. Through many Expat Forums, I have learned that only court marriage certificate is not sufficient enough to prove your marriage, and that we will have to provide photos of all the Hindu customs being followed while marrying. Hence, this option closed for me, since I did not want my application to be put on (indefinite) hold because of lack of evidences.

Now i plan to apply for Subclass 300 (Prospective Marriage Visa), but the challenge i see here is that we will have to get married in Australia itself and then apply for Partner Visa (Subclass 820/801).

However, I still do hold high hopes for applying to this visa, but i have few questions regarding this:

1. Since I will be applying for Subclass 300 around August'14, I hope to get it by March'15. If I am already married by then, can I straight away apply for Partner Visa or do i have to wait for some duration of time?

2. I had read somewhere that once i apply for Partner Visa, after been granted Prospective Marriage Visa, the Visa will get converted into Bridging Visa. Is it true?

3. Isn't it preferable to apply for Partner Visa (subclass 309) directly, with "intent to marry"? Will the time frame for granting the visa (12 months for India) start after I will get married and submit them rest of the proofs, or do they start processing my application as per the queue and assess the documents that I have already provided?

4. What if I get prospective marriage visa (Subclass 300), come back to India and apply for Subclass 309 from India itself. Firstly, can I do this? 
If yes, Will my prospective marriage visa (Subclass 300) still be valid and i can fly back to Australia and continue with Study/Work as before?
I understand that I have to be offshore while granting of subclass 309 - but i can fly back once I know it will be the time.


I am really confused regarding which process to followed and which option will be best. Any advice/information will really be appreciated.

Regards
Vaani


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Vaani said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am not sure if I am posting this in right forum. I will begin my post by giving you a brief about me:
> 
> Now i plan to apply for Subclass 300 (Prospective Marriage Visa), but the challenge i see here is that we will have to get married in Australia itself and then apply for Partner Visa (Subclass 820/801).
> 
> However, I still do hold high hopes for applying to this visa, but i have few questions regarding this:
> 
> 1. Since I will be applying for Subclass 300 around August'14, I hope to get it by March'15. If I am already married by then, can I straight away apply for Partner Visa or do i have to wait for some duration of time?
> 
> 2. I had read somewhere that once i apply for Partner Visa, after been granted Prospective Marriage Visa, the Visa will get converted into Bridging Visa. Is it true?
> 
> 3. Isn't it preferable to apply for Partner Visa (subclass 309) directly, with "intent to marry"? Will the time frame for granting the visa (12 months for India) start after I will get married and submit them rest of the proofs, or do they start processing my application as per the queue and assess the documents that I have already provided?
> 
> 4. What if I get prospective marriage visa (Subclass 300), come back to India and apply for Subclass 309 from India itself. Firstly, can I do this?
> If yes, Will my prospective marriage visa (Subclass 300) still be valid and i can fly back to Australia and continue with Study/Work as before?
> I understand that I have to be offshore while granting of subclass 309 - but i can fly back once I know it will be the time.
> 
> 
> I am really confused regarding which process to followed and which option will be best. Any advice/information will really be appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> Vaani



Hey Vaani,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.


*REGARDING YOUR QUERIES:-​**1. Since I will be applying for Subclass 300 around August'14, I hope to get it by March'15. If I am already married by then, can I straight away apply for Partner Visa or do i have to wait for some duration of time?*
Answer:- If you are married before you apply for the Prospective Marriage Visa you can apply for the Partner (309/100) Visa straightaway.


*2. I had read somewhere that once i apply for Partner Visa, after been granted Prospective Marriage Visa, the Visa will get converted into Bridging Visa. Is it true?*
Answer:- Once you get married during the time period of 9 months of your Prospective Marriage Visa, you must apply for the Partner (Onshore) (Subclass 820/801) Visa. I think you can apply for the partner visa as soon as you get married. Now once you apply for the partner visa in Australia, DIBP will issue you a Bridging Visa which comes into effect from the date your prospective visa runs out and allows you to stay onshore for the time period until a decision is made on your partner visa.
That Bridging Visa allows you to stay in Australia during the processing time of the partner visa and has the same visa conditions on it as your Prospective Marriage Visa.
It's not exactly a conversion into bridging visa. But yes, a bridging visa will be issued to you. You cannot leave Australia on this bridging visa as it is not a substantive visa. If you do leave Australia while you're on a bridging visa, you won't be allowed to enter Australia again as you won't be a holder of a substantive visa. And you must be in Australia when you apply for the visa and to get your partner (820/201) visa granted as it's an onshore application.
Below is a link from the DIBP website with info on partner (820/801) visa:-
Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801)

*3. Isn't it preferable to apply for Partner Visa (subclass 309) directly, with "intent to marry"? Will the time frame for granting the visa (12 months for India) start after I will get married and submit them rest of the proofs, or do they start processing my application as per the queue and assess the documents that I have already provided?*
Answer:- From what I know and as the name suggests, Partner Visa i.e. the applicant must be either legally married or in a de-facto relationship with an Australian citizen, permanent resident or an eligible new zealand citizen.

*The "intend to marry" is the Prospective Marriage Visa not Partner Visa.
Have a read of the below mentioned link from the DIBP website:-*
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/300.aspx

As per current trend, the processing of a partner visa application file begins about 25-26 weeks from the date of lodgement (DOL) that's when a case officer is allocated to a file. Once the case officer has assessed the file, the file then goes in the final queue. From then it takes roughly 40-50 days to get the visa approved.


*4. What if I get prospective marriage visa (Subclass 300), come back to India and apply for Subclass 309 from India itself. Firstly, can I do this? 
If yes, Will my prospective marriage visa (Subclass 300) still be valid and i can fly back to Australia and continue with Study/Work as before?
I understand that I have to be offshore while granting of subclass 309 - but i can fly back once I know it will be the time.*
Answer:- The whole point of getting the Prospective Marriage Visa is allowing the partners of Australian citizen, permanent resident or an eligible new zealand citizen to get married in Australia.
I've never come across anyone who got subclass 300 visa and got married offshore. 
*From what knowledge I have, I don't think you can do this.*
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks* :smile:

If you get the prospective marriage visa approved, you won't have to leave Australia to apply for the partner visa. You will then be able to apply for the onshore partner visa application and be able to get the bridging visa.
The answer to this question is very similar to that of question 1.


*Long story short:- *Either apply for Prospective Marriage (300) Visa, get married in Australia and then apply for Partner Onshore (820/801) Visa.
OR​Get married in India and apply for the Partner Offshore (309/100) Visa in India.
No dramas. 
Whichever option you pick the processing time frame is the same for both the prospective marriage visa and the partner visa i.e. global processing time frame of 12 months. AHC New Delhi's indicative time frame is 8-11 months.
Below is a link from AHC new Delhi website with the processing time frames:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

*Before you make any decision, please make sure you read the Partner Migration Booklet link to which is mentioned below:-*
https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## _shel

Vaani said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am not sure if I am posting this in right forum. I will begin my post by giving you a brief about me:
> 
> I am in relationship since past two and a half years, and we plan to get engaged by end of this month. He had been granted Australian PR (subclass 189) in October'13, and in July'14 he plans to migrate to Australia. We plan to get married as per Hindu customs in March'15. But since Visa processing time are really high, I would like to start my process early.
> 
> We had previously planned to have court marriage done in June'14, and while he will move to Australia, i can start with my application of getting Partner (temporary) Visa - Subclass 309. Through many Expat Forums, I have learned that only court marriage certificate is not sufficient enough to prove your marriage, and that we will have to provide photos of all the Hindu customs being followed while marrying. Hence, this option closed for me, since I did not want my application to be put on (indefinite) hold because of lack of evidences.
> 
> Now i plan to apply for Subclass 300 (Prospective Marriage Visa), but the challenge i see here is that we will have to get married in Australia itself and then apply for Partner Visa (Subclass 820/801).
> 
> However, I still do hold high hopes for applying to this visa, but i have few questions regarding this:
> 
> 1. Since I will be applying for Subclass 300 around August'14, I hope to get it by March'15. If I am already married by then, can I straight away apply for Partner Visa or do i have to wait for some duration of time?
> 
> *As soon as you are married you can lodge your partner visa. *
> 
> 2. I had read somewhere that once i apply for Partner Visa, after been granted Prospective Marriage Visa, the Visa will get converted into Bridging Visa. Is it true?
> 
> *You will get a bridging visa so you can stay in Australia and work until your partner visa is granted. *
> 
> 3. Isn't it preferable to apply for Partner Visa (subclass 309) directly, with "intent to marry"? Will the time frame for granting the visa (12 months for India) start after I will get married and submit them rest of the proofs, or do they start processing my application as per the queue and assess the documents that I have already provided?
> 
> * I cant say I've seen anyone apply with intent to marry. I see lots of unmarried couples apply for 309 which you can do if you have the evidence of the relationship. This is usually western couples however who have been living together for a long period before applying. Though I have seen some with no or very little evidence of living together be successful but again western couples as its often different for Asian and Middle East couples due to cultural differences to do this. *
> 
> 4. What if I get prospective marriage visa (Subclass 300), come back to India and apply for Subclass 309 from India itself. Firstly, can I do this?
> If yes, Will my prospective marriage visa (Subclass 300) still be valid and i can fly back to Australia and continue with Study/Work as before?
> I understand that I have to be offshore while granting of subclass 309 - but i can fly back once I know it will be the time.
> 
> * Dont do this. The processing time is shorter applying in Australia, would be a huge waste of time and money. *
> 
> I am really confused regarding which process to followed and which option will be best. Any advice/information will really be appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> Vaani


 No idea about needing the hindu ceremony. I know if you were married inside Australia you would not need this. I think when applying in India they are tougher and put are lot more demand on applicants. 

Two things may help you.

One if providing lots of evidence of your ongoing relationship. As you have already been in a relationship for more than 2 years you must have some? In which case that may negate the need for the ceremony and a Court marriage would be enough. the reason they want the ceremony pictures is to sift out sham marriages. If you have lots of other evidence that also shows it is not a sham. 

Two, marrying inside Australia and applying there for the spouse visa there onshore, but only if you can get a tourist visa without a no further stay condition.


----------



## 496402-dron

Yes I agree with shel , 

If u r married in australia then there is no need for hindu ceremonial marriage. 

Once your marriage registered in australia , you cant go for second registration in india , as per law.


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> No idea about needing the hindu ceremony. I know if you were married inside Australia you would not need this. I think when applying in India they are tougher and put are lot more demand on applicants.
> 
> Two things may help you.
> 
> One if providing lots of evidence of your ongoing relationship. As you have already been in a relationship for more than 2 years you must have some? In which case that may negate the need for the ceremony and a Court marriage would be enough. the reason they want the ceremony pictures is to sift out sham marriages. If you have lots of other evidence that also shows it is not a sham.
> 
> Two, marrying inside Australia and applying there for the spouse visa there onshore, but only if you can get a tourist visa without a no further stay condition.



That's right, you won't need to do a hindu ceremony if you get married in Australia. 
*The applicant must show that their marriage is valid under Australian law.*

From what I know, applicants from India have a "No Further Stay" condition on their visitor visa because India is a high risk country. And this condition cannot be waived. 

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> That's right, you won't need to do a hindu ceremony if you get married in Australia.
> The applicant must show that their marriage is valid under Australian law.
> 
> From what I know, applicants from India have a "No Further Stay" condition on their visitor visa because India is a high risk country. And this condition cannot be waived.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Mainly if you want apply right away you need apply for prospective marriage visa and then get married don't register in India , go on visitors visa apply , register your marriage in Australia and then apply the bridging visa to get on shore partner visa. U can also study for 3 months of your visitors visa ..I think what say


----------



## Becky26

*Condition 8503- No Further Stay*



lonestar56 said:


> Mainly if you want apply right away you need apply for prospective marriage visa and then get married don't register in India , go on visitors visa apply , register your marriage in Australia and then apply the bridging visa to get on shore partner visa. U can also study for 3 months of your visitors visa ..I think what say



Hey lonestar56,

*Visitor visas issued to applicants from India have "No Further Stay" condition on it which cannot be waived.* Therefore even if someone goes on a visitor visa to Australia and registers their marriage in Australia, as you say; *they won't be allowed to apply for the onshore partner visa because of the no further stay condition.*
Obviously unless there are compelling circumstances. Below is a link from DIBP website which explains the Condition 8503:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/52bWaiving_Condition8503.htm#eligibility

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## _shel

Becky is right. Very few high risk applicants get tourist visas without a no further stay. In fact it is extremely hard to even get the tourist visa granted if you have a spouse in Australia and have not already lodged your spouse visa. It happens once in awhile but it will take time and money just to see if they will which could be spent more wisely making the actual spouse application and starting the waiting for that.


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Yes I agree with shel ,
> 
> If u r married in australia then there is no need for hindu ceremonial marriage.
> 
> Once your marriage registered in australia , you cant go for second registration in india , as per law.




*You are very correct dron!!*

There is no way of getting your marriage registered in India if you've been married in Australia. 
I've been down that road and, it's a bumpy one. 
There are procedures mentioned on the website but when you actually get down to do it there is no particular office where this registration is done. I'm sure we all know what the government offices are like in India.
*Because once you're married/registered in any country you are married for the rest of the world too therefore there is no need and your marriage cannot be registered under the laws of 2 countries at the same time.
*
*Sharing my Experience:-* My husband and I paid a visit to the AHC when he was here on his tourist visa. With the hope to get some information as to how I could get my husband's tourist visa converted to an entry (X) visa which is the spouse visa for India, we met an officer who gave us a list of lawyers who were registered with AHC who we could contact regarding the discussed topic. I spoke to 15 lawyers and all of them said that once you're married in Australia your marriage should be accepted in India as well and there should be no dramas in getting my husband the new visa.
We had even Apostilled our marriage certificate before we left Australia making it acceptable not only in India but also in every country that accepts apostilles. But no government office was ready to accept it. That was all BS!! At the end we gave up and he had to go back 

Then I read on another forum that the only way what we call"register" the Australian marriage with India is getting the Australian Marriage certificate attested from the Indian High Commission in Canberra.
Which basically means that yes the Indian government is aware of the marriage and accepts it.

If only I had that attested marriage certificate my husband would be here with me. 

*So be careful, try and not sail in two boats at a time. This process is already so stressful. Either get married in India and apply for 309/100 or get married in Australia on the prospective marriage visa and apply for 820/801.
*
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> You are very correct dron!!
> 
> There is no way of getting your marriage registered in India if you've been married in Australia.
> I've been down that road and, it's a bumpy one.
> There are procedures mentioned on the website but when you actually get down to do it there is no particular office where this registration is done. I'm sure we all know what the government offices are like in India.
> Because once you're married/registered in any country you are married for the rest of the world too therefore there is no need and your marriage cannot be registered under the laws of 2 countries at the same time.
> 
> Sharing my Experience:- My husband and I paid a visit to the AHC when he was here on his tourist visa. With the hope to get some information as to how I could get my husband's tourist visa converted to an entry (X) visa which is the spouse visa for India, we met an officer who gave us a list of lawyers who were registered with AHC who we could contact regarding the discussed topic. I spoke to 15 lawyers and all of them said that once you're married in Australia your marriage should be accepted in India as well and there should be no dramas in getting my husband the new visa.
> We had even Apostilled our marriage certificate before we left Australia making it acceptable not only in India but also in every country that accepts apostilles. But no government office was ready to accept it. That was all BS!! At the end we gave up and he had to go back
> 
> Then I read on another forum that the only way what we call"register" the Australian marriage with India is getting the Australian Marriage certificate attested from the Indian High Commission in Canberra.
> Which basically means that yes the Indian government is aware of the marriage and accepts it.
> 
> If only I had that attested marriage certificate my husband would be here with me.
> 
> So be careful, try and not sail in two boats at a time. This process is already so stressful. Either get married in India and apply for 309/100 or get married in Australia on the prospective marriage visa and apply for 820/801.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Oh I Dint knew that.
I forgot specially the conditions on.visit visa that no other visa is issued when u are staying on visitors visa ..thanks for correcting me .. I thought it so simple forgetting the conditions on visit visa..


Same to partner visa , we are not granted it when we are on visitors visa on shore .I totally missed the point.

Thanks for sharing your experience and mentioning the info that u need to get attestations to the marriage certificate from Indian high commission in Canberra for Australian marriage certificate .


Don't understand why things are so complicated with so.many laws and rules


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Oh I Dint knew that.
> I forgot specially the conditions on.visit visa that no other visa is issued when u are staying on visitors visa ..thanks for correcting me .. I thought it so simple forgetting the conditions on visit visa..
> 
> 
> Same to partner visa , we are not granted it when we are on visitors visa on shore .I totally missed the point.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience and mentioning the info that u need to get attestations to the marriage certificate from Indian high commission in Canberra for Australian marriage certificate .
> 
> 
> Don't understand why things are so complicated with so.many laws and rules


No worries!!  
The "No Further Stay" condition is the only boulder in the way of applicants going on visitor visa and applying for partner visa onshore. 
Many applicants from low risk countries do this because they don't have this condition on their visitor visas. Some low risk countries' applicants can just apply for an ETA i.e. Electronic Travel Authority. How easy life would be then......*sigh*
* But because India is a high risk country, DIBP has all it's red flags up for us. 
*
Processing time frame for family migrant visas are literally double for the offshore applicants from high risk countries.
Below is the link from DIBP website with processing time frame schedule:-
Family Visa Processing Times

Oh the perks of being a citizen of a high risk country!!!! 
:doh::doh: :frusty::frusty: :der::der: :rant::rant:
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sydney22

Dear Friends, 

Can anyone please advise if they know how to get call records from Airtel company for a prepaid connection? I need this to submit to my case officer as she has very specially asked for Evidence of Communication and someone suggested that I should provide with phone records as it is considered as a primary evidence. The problem I am facing is that Airtel refused for this because they say call records are not possible for prepaid connections. I call my wife from Australia but I am using skype to go number which is a skype number diverted to my wife's mobile. 

Any suggestions, please

Thank you
Sydney22


----------



## girlaussie

I don't think you can show any evidence through prepaid connection, if you used skype to make calls then why not get call record data from skype history and forward it to your CO, also you can send emails exchanged between you two as email is also a mode of communication 

Best,

Girl Aussie



sydney22 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Can anyone please advise if they know how to get call records from Airtel company for a prepaid connection? I need this to submit to my case officer as she has very specially asked for Evidence of Communication and someone suggested that I should provide with phone records as it is considered as a primary evidence. The problem I am facing is that Airtel refused for this because they say call records are not possible for prepaid connections. I call my wife from Australia but I am using skype to go number which is a skype number diverted to my wife's mobile.
> 
> Any suggestions, please
> 
> Thank you
> Sydney22


----------



## Becky26

sydney22 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Can anyone please advise if they know how to get call records from Airtel company for a prepaid connection? I need this to submit to my case officer as she has very specially asked for Evidence of Communication and someone suggested that I should provide with phone records as it is considered as a primary evidence. The problem I am facing is that Airtel refused for this because they say call records are not possible for prepaid connections. I call my wife from Australia but I am using skype to go number which is a skype number diverted to my wife's mobile.
> 
> Any suggestions, please
> 
> Thank you
> Sydney22



Hey Sydney22,

Unfortunately you cannot get call records of a prepaid connection. Having said that maybe you can get the call records of your to go number which have the records of you calling your wife.

Skype Customer Support should be able to help you. 
Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## visakhi

*airtel call detail*



sydney22 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Can anyone please advise if they know how to get call records from Airtel company for a prepaid connection? I need this to submit to my case officer as she has very specially asked for Evidence of Communication and someone suggested that I should provide with phone records as it is considered as a primary evidence. The problem I am facing is that Airtel refused for this because they say call records are not possible for prepaid connections. I call my wife from Australia but I am using skype to go number which is a skype number diverted to my wife's mobile.
> 
> Any suggestions, please
> 
> Thank you
> Sydney22


hi sydney 22, call airtel customer care. they will tell u what to type nd where to send. u will get detail in ur mail widin few hours... i had 6 month prepaid detail in septmbr whn i applied for partnr visa but i forget wht i typed. but d msg should b from same numbr of which u want detail..... regards


----------



## Becky26

visakhi said:


> hi sydney 22, call airtel customer care. they will tell u what to type nd where to send. u will get detail in ur mail widin few hours... i had 6 month prepaid detail in septmbr whn i applied for partnr visa but i forget wht i typed. but d msg should b from same numbr of which u want detail..... regards


There we go!!! Problem solved!! Thanks for sharing such valuable info with us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MiguelSyd

*Visa Medicals*

Hi All,
We applied for my wife's Partner Visa in January 2014 and got a confirmation from the AHC. The mail also contains a "Health Examination List" document which contains HAP ID.
My question is, should we wait for a CO to tell us to go for medicals or it has to be done now.

Thanks.


----------



## visakhi

hiii evrybdy, i hv got parner visa nd flying to melbourne widin 3 days. my detail is- DOL-11 sep13, dirctly queued for decision- 4 march14, VISA GRANTED- 23 april14.... i had applied wid complete decision ready file. no document was required.. i suggest everybdy to submit complete file... regards


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



MiguelSyd said:


> Hi All,
> We applied for my wife's Partner Visa in January 2014 and got a confirmation from the AHC. The mail also contains a "Health Examination List" document which contains HAP ID.
> My question is, should we wait for a CO to tell us to go for medicals or it has to be done now.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey MiguelSyd,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
No need to wait for the CO allocation. Once you have the HAP ID, get the medicals done.

Hope this helps. Good Luck! And please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



visakhi said:


> hiii evrybdy, i hv got parner visa nd flying to melbourne widin 3 days. my detail is- DOL-11 sep13, dirctly queued for decision- 4 march14, VISA GRANTED- 23 april14.... i had applied wid complete decision ready file. no document was required.. i suggest everybdy to submit complete file... regards


Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner!! Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Take Care and God Bless You!!
lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2: :bounce::bounce::bounce:

Could you please fill out the SS Update Form. Thanks a lot for your time. I've mentioned the link below:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Guys,

Has anyone heard from SS user vsp2904? This is my 3rd post to him/her and I have not heard anything back. I'm just gonna mark them Inactive for now.

If there is any update from them please kindly update me. Thanks a lot for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Hey MiguelSyd,

Could you please confirm the correct Date of Lodgement (DOL) of your wife's partner visa? In your post you mentioned the DOL is in January 2014 and in the SS Form you wrote May 02, 2014 as your DOL.

Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sydney22

Hi Vishaki,
Thank you for this information, actually we tried the same way but the email received from Airtel, was not the call records but the internet usage and all unwanted stuffs. Even went to their office but they refused? when you applied for your records did it include incoming and outgoing calls both and was it a prepaid number.

Regards
Sydney22


----------



## sydney22

Problem still not solved yet, Becky.

Thanks for your attention and care.

Regards
Sydney22


----------



## Becky26

sydney22 said:


> Problem still not solved yet, Becky.
> 
> Thanks for your attention and care.
> 
> Regards
> Sydney22


Oooooops!!! Apologies :smash::smash::smash::smash: :doh::doh::doh::doh:
I'll see if I can find something. Good Luck!!

Seniors, please advice! Thanks :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MiguelSyd

*Done*



Becky26 said:


> Hey MiguelSyd,
> 
> Could you please confirm the correct Date of Lodgement (DOL) of your wife's partner visa? In your post you mentioned the DOL is in January 2014 and in the SS Form you wrote May 02, 2014 as your DOL.
> 
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Oops....I saw the date of reply from AHC and was filling in Feb 05 and it got jumbled. I read the mail again from my agent and saw that it was actually 24 Jan and in Delhi. Have posted on the Update Form.

Thanks.


----------



## Becky26

MiguelSyd said:


> Oops....I saw the date of reply from AHC and was filling in Feb 05 and it got jumbled. I read the mail again from my agent and saw that it was actually 24 Jan and in Delhi. Have posted on the Update Form.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for your reply. I've made the changes.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sydney22 said:


> Problem still not solved yet, Becky.
> 
> Thanks for your attention and care.
> 
> Regards
> Sydney22



Please check your Inbox :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## visakhi

sydney22 said:


> Hi Vishaki,
> Thank you for this information, actually we tried the same way but the email received from Airtel, was not the call records but the internet usage and all unwanted stuffs. Even went to their office but they refused? when you applied for your records did it include incoming and outgoing calls both and was it a prepaid number.
> 
> Regards
> Sydney22


hii sydney22, i send msgs for 6 mnths back records,, for 4 mnths i got outgoing call record from dat numbr. for othr 2 mnths i got unwantd stuff like u. i kept on trying nd finally got call records... whn i contacted airtel they refused but by following smsing way nd after few tries , i got detail in my mail... regards


----------



## visakhi

hii becky,,, can u pls tell me upto how much weight is allowed in cabin bag for first time flyer by air india flight? will hand bag be weightd??? wht kind of thingd i cn keep in my hsndbag????


----------



## Becky26

visakhi said:


> hii becky,,, can u pls tell me upto how much weight is allowed in cabin bag for first time flyer by air india flight? will hand bag be weightd??? wht kind of thingd i cn keep in my hsndbag????


Hey visakhi,

Thanks for filling out the SS form. I have added your details to the main SS :smile:
I have never flown with Air India unfortunately. Most airlines allow between 7-8kg cabin luggage. *Female passengers are allowed to carry a handbag and a laptop bag separately without extra baggage fees.* The handbags just go through the x-ray scanner at the airport. You won't have to show what you're carrying in your handbag.
Here is a link from the airline's website which has a list of what things you can carry as cabin luggage beside the 7kg bag:-
Hand luggage - Air India

And 30-40 kg of checked baggage. 
*I'm quite sure that if when you book your flight with a travel agent you can get an extra 10 kg checked baggage because of the migrant visa.*

Hope this helps. Congratulations once again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Some Last Minute Clarifications needed...*

*Hi All and Becky, just a small clarification required.

Do I need to get my Original registered Hindu Marriage certificate attested from the Australian High Commission too for recognition in Australia?? 
I am bit confused, I have got the photocopy of registered Marriage certificate attested by the local notary already, will that be enough?

What all other documents requires notary stamp. I am told to get my Birth Certificate, Passport and Marriage Certificate notarized. 

I hope there is no restriction regarding Photos as I am submitting 50 photos of our Hindu Marriage.

I am submitting 100 pages of Facebook chat log, will that be a problem or should I decrease it to 50 pages again as per checklist?

I am cross-checking my docs again.
*


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi All and Becky, just a small clarification required.
> 
> Do I need to get my Original registered Hindu Marriage certificate attested from the Australian High Commission too for recognition in Australia??
> I am bit confused, I have got the photocopy of registered Marriage certificate attested by the local notary already, will that be enough?
> 
> What all other documents requires notary stamp. I am told to get my Birth Certificate, Passport and Marriage Certificate notarized.
> 
> I hope there is no restriction regarding Photos as I am submitting 50 photos of our Hindu Marriage.
> 
> I am submitting 100 pages of Facebook chat log, will that be a problem or should I decrease it to 50 pages again as per checklist?
> 
> I am cross-checking my docs again.
> *



Hey Sushy,

How are you?

- Do I need to get my Original registered Hindu Marriage certificate attested from the Australian High Commission too for recognition in Australia?? 
I am bit confused, I have got the photocopy of registered Marriage certificate attested by the local notary already, will that be enough?
*Answer:- *I think the original documents can either be notarized (By an Indian Court) or certified (By a Justice of the Peace). Doesn't matter which one of these you have, as long as there is one it should be fine. If you need more documents certified, VFS can certify documents for you at the time of application. 

-What all other documents requires notary stamp. I am told to get my Birth Certificate, Passport and Marriage Certificate notarized. 
*Answer:- *All legal documents need to be certified/notarized i.e. your passport, birth certificate, driver's license, PAN card, marriage certificate, your partner's passport, Australian birth certificate, medicare card, driver's license, proof of age card issued by any Australian state, etc.

*Evidences don't need to be certified. *

- I hope there is no restriction regarding Photos as I am submitting 50 photos of our Hindu Marriage.
*Answer:- *I don't think there is a "Limit" to how many photos you must or can provide. But don't go crazy either. Send reasonable number of photos. Hope you know what I'm trying to say.

- I am submitting 100 pages of Facebook chat log, will that be a problem or should I decrease it to 50 pages again as per checklist?
*Answer:- *Submit what ever chat records you have as when I was asked for proof of communication and other supporting documents my chat and call history was 500 pages long and I sent it all. That chat history was for 4 months What's App, Skype, Facebook. The more the merrier.
So submit whatever you have. 
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks! *:smile:

Hope this helps. Good Luck! Let me know if you have more questions :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## visakhi

*thanx*

thanx a lot becky.... praying for ur visa soon. God Bless U


----------



## Becky26

visakhi said:


> thanx a lot becky.... praying for ur visa soon. God Bless U


Thank you so much!


----------



## Vaani

Becky26 said:


> Hey Vaani,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> 
> You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> *FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
> Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts.
> Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> *I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
> So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
> Thank you very much.*
> 
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
> Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.
> 
> 
> *REGARDING YOUR QUERIES:-​**1. Since I will be applying for Subclass 300 around August'14, I hope to get it by March'15. If I am already married by then, can I straight away apply for Partner Visa or do i have to wait for some duration of time?*
> Answer:- If you are married before you apply for the Prospective Marriage Visa you can apply for the Partner (309/100) Visa straightaway.
> 
> 
> *2. I had read somewhere that once i apply for Partner Visa, after been granted Prospective Marriage Visa, the Visa will get converted into Bridging Visa. Is it true?*
> Answer:- Once you get married during the time period of 9 months of your Prospective Marriage Visa, you must apply for the Partner (Onshore) (Subclass 820/801) Visa. I think you can apply for the partner visa as soon as you get married. Now once you apply for the partner visa in Australia, DIBP will issue you a Bridging Visa which comes into effect from the date your prospective visa runs out and allows you to stay onshore for the time period until a decision is made on your partner visa.
> That Bridging Visa allows you to stay in Australia during the processing time of the partner visa and has the same visa conditions on it as your Prospective Marriage Visa.
> It's not exactly a conversion into bridging visa. But yes, a bridging visa will be issued to you. You cannot leave Australia on this bridging visa as it is not a substantive visa. If you do leave Australia while you're on a bridging visa, you won't be allowed to enter Australia again as you won't be a holder of a substantive visa. And you must be in Australia when you apply for the visa and to get your partner (820/201) visa granted as it's an onshore application.
> Below is a link from the DIBP website with info on partner (820/801) visa:-
> Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801)
> 
> *3. Isn't it preferable to apply for Partner Visa (subclass 309) directly, with "intent to marry"? Will the time frame for granting the visa (12 months for India) start after I will get married and submit them rest of the proofs, or do they start processing my application as per the queue and assess the documents that I have already provided?*
> Answer:- From what I know and as the name suggests, Partner Visa i.e. the applicant must be either legally married or in a de-facto relationship with an Australian citizen, permanent resident or an eligible new zealand citizen.
> 
> *The "intend to marry" is the Prospective Marriage Visa not Partner Visa.
> Have a read of the below mentioned link from the DIBP website:-*
> https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/300.aspx
> 
> As per current trend, the processing of a partner visa application file begins about 25-26 weeks from the date of lodgement (DOL) that's when a case officer is allocated to a file. Once the case officer has assessed the file, the file then goes in the final queue. From then it takes roughly 40-50 days to get the visa approved.
> 
> 
> *4. What if I get prospective marriage visa (Subclass 300), come back to India and apply for Subclass 309 from India itself. Firstly, can I do this?
> If yes, Will my prospective marriage visa (Subclass 300) still be valid and i can fly back to Australia and continue with Study/Work as before?
> I understand that I have to be offshore while granting of subclass 309 - but i can fly back once I know it will be the time.*
> Answer:- The whole point of getting the Prospective Marriage Visa is allowing the partners of Australian citizen, permanent resident or an eligible new zealand citizen to get married in Australia.
> I've never come across anyone who got subclass 300 visa and got married offshore.
> *From what knowledge I have, I don't think you can do this.*
> *Seniors, please advice. Thanks* :smile:
> 
> If you get the prospective marriage visa approved, you won't have to leave Australia to apply for the partner visa. You will then be able to apply for the onshore partner visa application and be able to get the bridging visa.
> The answer to this question is very similar to that of question 1.
> 
> 
> *Long story short:- *Either apply for Prospective Marriage (300) Visa, get married in Australia and then apply for Partner Onshore (820/801) Visa.
> OR​Get married in India and apply for the Partner Offshore (309/100) Visa in India.
> No dramas.
> Whichever option you pick the processing time frame is the same for both the prospective marriage visa and the partner visa i.e. global processing time frame of 12 months. AHC New Delhi's indicative time frame is 8-11 months.
> Below is a link from AHC new Delhi website with the processing time frames:-
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
> 
> *Before you make any decision, please make sure you read the Partner Migration Booklet link to which is mentioned below:-*
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky[/SIZE][/FONT]




Hi Becky

Thank you so much for your reply, really appreciate the way you have been helping out people through this forum.

I read through Prospective Marriage Visa and they have mentioned "The Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300) is for people who want to come to Australia to marry their prospective spouse.

It is a temporary visa for nine months. You must be outside Australia when you lodge your application and when the visa is granted. You can have the wedding in any country: the wedding does not need to be in Australia."

Hence, Wedding in India is possible even after I have Prospective Marriage Visa. However, after reading through this I am a little more confused and hope someone will be able to help out.

I read in the booklet that if I get married before being granted Prospective Marriage visa, I can change my application from Prospective Marraige Visa to Partner Visa. but would that mean another 12 months wait before i get my visa granted?

And if I am granted Prospective Marriage visa, I fly back to India and get married - how would the further processing of application take place? Can i return back to Australia and then apply subclass 820 from there? or do i necessarily have to apply subclass 309 and wait in India until I am alloted Partner Visa?

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Vaani


----------



## Vaani

_shel said:


> No idea about needing the hindu ceremony. I know if you were married inside Australia you would not need this. I think when applying in India they are tougher and put are lot more demand on applicants.
> 
> Two things may help you.
> 
> One if providing lots of evidence of your ongoing relationship. As you have already been in a relationship for more than 2 years you must have some? In which case that may negate the need for the ceremony and a Court marriage would be enough. the reason they want the ceremony pictures is to sift out sham marriages. If you have lots of other evidence that also shows it is not a sham.
> 
> Two, marrying inside Australia and applying there for the spouse visa there onshore, but only if you can get a tourist visa without a no further stay condition.



Hi Shel

Yes, I do have a lot of evidences to support our relationship, but I am not sure if it will waiver off the "Hindu custom marriage" altogether. As long we are on this topic, do you have any knowledge on what will happen if they ask me to provide evidence of "hindu custom marriage" and i tell them that we shall be doing in Feb'15 and after that i will be able to provide evidences. Will it act against my visa application? Does it strengthens the possibility of "rejection" of my visa? Or my case will be put on hold until then and will start processing once i submit those documents?

Any insight will be helpful..

Regards
Vaani


----------



## Sushy

*Thanks Becky..*

*Hi Becky, I am doing good thanks and hope the same with you.

Lol I'm just so confused, so tired and sometimes so agitated every now and then. 

Thank you for being so nice and helpful. 
One day we will meet in Australia. 

Regards
Sushy*

_____


Becky26 said:


> Hey Sushy,
> 
> How are you?
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Vaani said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply, really appreciate the way you have been helping out people through this forum.
> 
> I read through Prospective Marriage Visa and they have mentioned "The Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300) is for people who want to come to Australia to marry their prospective spouse.
> 
> It is a temporary visa for nine months. You must be outside Australia when you lodge your application and when the visa is granted. You can have the wedding in any country: the wedding does not need to be in Australia."
> 
> Hence, Wedding in India is possible even after I have Prospective Marriage Visa. However, after reading through this I am a little more confused and hope someone will be able to help out.
> 
> I read in the booklet that if I get married before being granted Prospective Marriage visa, I can change my application from Prospective Marraige Visa to Partner Visa. but would that mean another 12 months wait before i get my visa granted?
> 
> And if I am granted Prospective Marriage visa, I fly back to India and get married - how would the further processing of application take place? Can i return back to Australia and then apply subclass 820 from there? or do i necessarily have to apply subclass 309 and wait in India until I am alloted Partner Visa?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Vaani


Hey Vaani,

No worries, glad I can help.
As far as my knowledge goes, subclass 300 visa is for people intending to marry their partners in Australia. I have never come across anyone who has spent 12 months waiting for their application to approve and then get married in India. I don't see the point of applying for the prospective marriage there. 

On page 30 of the Partner Migration booklet it's written:-
"This visa allows people to come to Australia to marry their prospective spouse."
and then in the following sentence:-
"If you are planning to marry your fiancé(e) before entering Australia, or if you have been in a de facto relationship with your fiancé(e) for over 12 months, you should apply for a Partner visa"

- I read in the booklet that if I get married before being granted Prospective Marriage visa, I can change my application from Prospective Marraige Visa to Partner Visa. but would that mean another 12 months wait before i get my visa granted?
Answer:- Again, people don't usually don't do this. If you are planning to get married before your subclass 300 gets approved, then just wait till you get married and apply for the 309/100 visa. I unfortunately don't have information on this as I haven't come across people who do this. As I mentioned in my earlier post, try and make things as simple as possible. Changing your application could mean longer wait.
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks* :smile:

- And if I am granted Prospective Marriage visa, I fly back to India and get married how would the further processing of application take place? Can i return back to Australia and then apply subclass 820 from there? or do i necessarily have to apply subclass 309 and wait in India until I am alloted Partner Visa?
Answer:- *Seniors, please advice. Thanks!* :smile:

Apologies for not having answers to all your queries. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi Becky, I am doing good thanks and hope the same with you.
> 
> Lol I'm just so confused, so tired and sometimes so agitated every now and then.
> 
> Thank you for being so nice and helpful.
> One day we will meet in Australia.
> 
> Regards
> Sushy*
> 
> _____


Hey Sushy,

Thanks for the kind words. I'm alright!! I think  This wait is killing me. Going to be be completing my triple century/300 days since DOL in 7 days :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

I completely understand what you feel. It is hard work making this application. One error could screw you up bigtime.

It's my husband's birthday next Saturday and I'm still here. Yet another special occasion goes by and we are still apart. Wonder when it's going to be our turn to be happy. Running out of patience now. 
One things' for sure AHC hates me!!!!

When you planning on submitting your application? Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roshana

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sushy,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. I'm alright!! I think  This wait is killing me. Going to be be completing my triple century/300 days since DOL in 7 days :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> I completely understand what you feel. It is hard work making this application. One error could screw you up bigtime.
> 
> It's my husband's birthday next Saturday and I'm still here. Yet another special occasion goes by and we are still apart. Wonder when it's going to be our turn to be happy. Running out of patience now.
> One things' for sure AHC hates me!!!!
> 
> When you planning on submitting your application? Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hlo becky how are you?i know in which condition u are going through and extremely sorry for reply late..Do not worry about your days because in my casr its almost going to be 12 months in 2days i.e 13th of may.They put my file in final queue in 15th of april and also grant my visitor visa in march 21.bt m confuse when will they grant my spouse visa after the timeframe of spouse visa i guess.i rang them last week about my spouse visa that i hab to leave australia or shall i go to near countries like newzealand or bali?they told me that ur sco will inform u that.so messy what to do what not to do..
Dun worry becky soon ur file is finalize n forwarded to sco...hope for the best stay safe and stay positive
Thank you
Roshana


----------



## 496402-dron

Vaani said:


> Hi Shel
> 
> Yes, I do have a lot of evidences to support our relationship, but I am not sure if it will waiver off the "Hindu custom marriage" altogether. As long we are on this topic, do you have any knowledge on what will happen if they ask me to provide evidence of "hindu custom marriage" and i tell them that we shall be doing in Feb'15 and after that i will be able to provide evidences. Will it act against my visa application? Does it strengthens the possibility of "rejection" of my visa? Or my case will be put on hold until then and will start processing once i submit those documents?
> 
> Any insight will be helpful..
> 
> Regards
> Vaani




hey there , 
AHC will not waive of CUSTOMS OF HINDU MARRIAGE. 
there is no chances of visa rejection. 
But AHC will advise you to go for hindu marriage ceremony and provide photos. 

I m posting so because friend of mine lodged partner visa file on court marriage and marriage certificate , and later AHC advised to go india and get married and submit photos.


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!!!!*



roshana said:


> Hlo becky how are you?i know in which condition u are going through and extremely sorry for reply late..Do not worry about your days because in my casr its almost going to be 12 months in 2days i.e 13th of may.They put my file in final queue in 15th of april and also grant my visitor visa in march 21.bt m confuse when will they grant my spouse visa after the timeframe of spouse visa i guess.i rang them last week about my spouse visa that i hab to leave australia or shall i go to near countries like newzealand or bali?they told me that ur sco will inform u that.so messy what to do what not to do..
> Dun worry becky soon ur file is finalize n forwarded to sco...hope for the best stay safe and stay positive
> Thank you
> Roshana


Hey Roshana,

I cannot put in words to express how sorry I am to hear that you are still waiting for your visa. Finally they put your file in final queue. Don't worry the end is very near. Hang in there!!!
Also in 2 days if you still don't have the visa, have a compliant email ready to send to the Global Feedback telling them how AHC treats the applicants and you have been waiting for over 12 months now and that it's over the "global processing time frame" that you were told things would take. 

*One friendly advice:-* Don't travel to Australia on your visitor visa. That can cause you further delay. And I'm sure you don't want more it. AHC says that they will inform you but from my experience they have never informed applicants when to get offshore in order to get the visa granted.
So wait for a little bit longer and you can save yourself from a crap load of stress and panic. 
Also AHC seems to want applicants returning to India before they are granted the partner visa. This is not a rule but AHC is very strict about this. Applicants must return to India.
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks!!* :smile:

Hope this wait gets over very very soon for you. Good Luck!!! 
*Hats off to your patience!!!!*:yo::yo::yo::yo: :hail::hail::hail::hail:
Keep praying, God will answer your prayer very soonray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:

*P.S.- Could you please tell me the date when you applied for the visitor visa. I don't have the date in the SS.* Thanks a lot! :smile:
Thanks for updating us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> hey there ,
> AHC will not waive of CUSTOMS OF HINDU MARRIAGE.
> there is no chances of visa rejection.
> But AHC will advise you to go for hindu marriage ceremony and provide photos.
> 
> I m posting so because friend of mine lodged partner visa file on court marriage and marriage certificate , and later AHC advised to go india and get married and submit photos.




*Just adding a couple of more things here* :smile:
This however will not be the case obviously if you follow any other religion. 
My husband and I got married in Australia with our friends and family in a Marriage Registry. When we came to India to apply for my partner visa we were asked to provide the marriage certificate and the photos of the ceremony and other relevant documents/evidences.

If you get married in Australia (on prospective marriage visa) in a Marriage Registry, you wouldn't have to provide the proof of CUSTOMS OF HINDU MARRIAGE being done because you would be married legally as per the Australian law and would be applying for the onshore partner visa. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey a_30july,

How are you? Just wondering if you have heard anything from AHC regarding your visa. Kindly update us. I look forward to your reply.
Thanks for your time:smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

*hello*



vineetbabbar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would like to have the suggestions and recommendations from you guys about the processing time for Partner Visa to Australia (307/100). My wife has applied for this visa on 17th Dec, 2013 and have got the following email from AHC.
> 
> "Please be informed that your medical clearance has been received by us on
> 16-Jan-14. We are currently facing a temporary delay in the allocation of
> case officers for Family Migration applications. The allocation time for
> this caseload is currently 23-25 week from the date of lodgement
> and we are working to bring these timelines down. You will be
> contacted by the Department as quickly as possible once a case officer has
> been allocated to your application."
> 
> Any idea about the average time frame that it takes to get the visa granted? If takes a longer time, is it a good option to apply for visitor visa for my wife?
> 
> If I go with the visitor visa, shall I need to let AHC know that I'm applying for the visitor visa for her?
> 
> Awaiting your quick replies..




Hi Vineetbabbar,

Just like you i have loadge my partner visa on subclass 309-100 on 16 dec 2013 than on 19 dec i loadge my visitor visa file and next month on 08 jan 2014 i got grant letter of visitor visa as well co allocated on partner visa and acknowlegment letter plus medical request on same day.

i completed my medical,and went to australia on 26 january 2014 and came back on 19 april 2014 till than uptill today i havent heard anything from ahc.

i wish that you atleast get case officer by now as it is almost 20 weeks you loadge your application.

Also this is excellent forum because by this we atleast get the information where we are standing on and understand how difficult is to be separate from our love ones by seeing some other people posting here about there situation.

i wish that ahc should get little liberal on time duration of processing partner visa in future.

lastly but not least becky you are doing great job by reply to every post on this forum and solving other people questions.

I wish that i and everyone who loadge there partner visa get the grant letter asap possible because it really difficult to stay apart from the person with whom you want to spend your full life with.........

Thanks and Regards

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 3rd Week of May 2014*

Hey Everyone!!

Hope everyone had a fun weekend. AHC has granted 3 visas so far.
Below is the Updated Prediction List for 3rd week of May 2014:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Rudhresh-----------------------54---------------------------214
Akshay.shah--------------------48---------------------------248
Kapil23987--------------------47---------------------------256
asahni1------------------------46----------------------------215
gaurav.a.shah------------------45----------------------------241
loveforever-------------------35----------------------------263
ReubenAlexander-------------33---------------------------203
Deeps11-----------------------28--------------------------235
Sarselva-----------------------27--------------------------217
candycrush-------------------27---------------------------210
new_member-----------------27--------------------------199
Roshana-----------------------27-------------------------364 *(Visa can be granted anytime)*
lonestar56-------------------11-------------------------195
Varun Chokkarapu-----------07-------------------------249

Good Luck to everyone :smile: Please keep praying for us. And please don't forget to update us when you do get the good news. :ranger::ranger::nod::nod:
Hoping Roshana receives her grant ASAP!!! It's about time ray:ray:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



desai369 said:


> Hi Vineetbabbar,
> 
> Just like you i have loadge my partner visa on subclass 309-100 on 16 dec 2013 than on 19 dec i loadge my visitor visa file and next month on 08 jan 2014 i got grant letter of visitor visa as well co allocated on partner visa and acknowlegment letter plus medical request on same day.
> 
> i completed my medical,and went to australia on 26 january 2014 and came back on 19 april 2014 till than uptill today i havent heard anything from ahc.
> 
> i wish that you atleast get case officer by now as it is almost 20 weeks you loadge your application.
> 
> Also this is excellent forum because by this we atleast get the information where we are standing on and understand how difficult is to be separate from our love ones by seeing some other people posting here about there situation.
> 
> i wish that ahc should get little liberal on time duration of processing partner visa in future.
> 
> lastly but not least becky you are doing great job by reply to every post on this forum and solving other people questions.
> 
> I wish that i and everyone who loadge there partner visa get the grant letter asap possible because it really difficult to stay apart from the person with whom you want to spend your full life with.........
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey Chirag,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*Thanks for your kind words. Glad to know I help so many :nod::nod::nod::nod:
December 2013 applicants haven't started getting case officers yet but don't worry it's not too long now. December applicants should be getting COs in about 2-3 weeks :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Please do keep us update and feel free to ask if you have any questions.
*
Please don't forget to add your application details to the SS Update Form. Thanks a lot for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Just adding a couple of more things here :smile:
> This however will not be the case obviously if you follow any other religion.
> My husband and I got married in Australia with our friends and family in a Marriage Registry. When we came to India to apply for my partner visa we were asked to provide the marriage certificate and the photos of the ceremony and other relevant documents/evidences.
> 
> If you get married in Australia (on prospective marriage visa) in a Marriage Registry, you wouldn't have to provide the proof of CUSTOMS OF HINDU MARRIAGE being done because you would be married legally as per the Australian law and would be applying for the onshore partner visa.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky,


If u don't mind why did u have come India for partner visa when.u have been on prospective and married u can apply for onshore partners na... I'm totally confused.


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Hi becky,
> 
> 
> If u don't mind why did u have come India for partner visa when.u have been on prospective and married u can apply for onshore partners na... I'm totally confused.


Hey lonestar56,

I moved to Australia on Student Visa in 2008 to do my bachelors and masters. It was during that time I met my husband. My student visa was expiring and because my studies hadn't finished, my husband suggested that I should just apply for partner visa instead of renewing my student visa :smile: 
We applied for my onshore partner visa in December 2012. Not long after that we got married. Because of our lack of information not submitting the complete evidence file our visa application got denied. Immigration then suggested we should go to India and apply offshore.
That's why we came to India and applied for my visa offshore.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

:heh:


Becky26 said:


> Hey lonestar56,
> 
> I moved to Australia on Student Visa in 2008 to do my bachelors and masters. It was during that time I met my husband. My student visa was expiring and because my studies hadn't finished, my husband suggested that I should just apply for partner visa instead of renewing my student visa :smile:
> We applied for my onshore partner visa in December 2012. Not long after that we got married. Because of our lack of information not submitting the complete evidence file our visa application got denied. Immigration then suggested we should go to India and apply offshore.
> That's why we came to India and applied for my visa offshore.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Thats a good decision , MRT and Lawyers wouldnt be good option.


----------



## desai369

*hello*

Hello Becky,

Hope your fine in the best of health !!

Its always good to here from you whenever i see other being replied by you and now its my turn,really you are doing a great job.Just to info you that,i did added my details before 2-3 days in SS update form.

Becky,i have one question after allocation of CO how much time he takes maximum to transfer the flie to SCO any idea ?

As per my case i feel getting CO early or later it doesnt matter that your file will get early grant letter.They will take time whatever they had in there timeframe.

Looking forward to hear from you .

Thanks and Regards 

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> :heh:
> 
> 
> Thats a good decision , MRT and Lawyers wouldnt be good option.


MRT hearings were taking 15-18 months to make decisions. Coming offshore to India to apply and get the visa approved would have taken maximum 12 months. 
Plus there was no complications with our case. The only reason why our first application was denied was because of "Lack of Evidence"; that's what the decision letter said. It was because of the lack of knowledge we got in this situation.
It wasn't that we didn't have evidence, we just didn't supply them all at the time of application and our CO made a decision based on what paperwork he had in front of him.
We didn't even know when we got a CO and when we got denied. The CO never requested us for any documents and straightaway posted us the denial letter. 

Seeing what goes on with the application onshore, I am so happy seeing how AHC New Delhi works. They atleast ask for additional documents and let you know if or when the application might get rejected so that the applicant can make the required changes.

*Trust me, applying for partner visa in India is like walk in the park.* So much easier as things are 10 times more complicated and difficult and take twice as long in Australia. At least with the help of this thread, applicants pretty much know how things are gonna happen, when CO will be allocated, how long the file will be in the final queue.
For onshore applications, there is no such thing as tracking the processing method cause is no method they follow. It's a big mystery what goes on in the DIBP offices

I just hope no one has to go through what my husband and I went through and are still going through because of what happened.

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> Hope your fine in the best of health !!
> 
> Its always good to here from you whenever i see other being replied by you and now its my turn,really you are doing a great job.Just to info you that,i did added my details before 2-3 days in SS update form.
> 
> Becky,i have one question after allocation of CO how much time he takes maximum to transfer the flie to SCO any idea ?
> 
> As per my case i feel getting CO early or later it doesnt matter that your file will get early grant letter.They will take time whatever they had in there timeframe.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you .
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey Chirag,

I'm well, thanks for asking. How are you?
Thanks for your kinds words and appreciation :becky::becky::becky::becky: 
Thanks for filling out the SS form. I have added your details to the main SS. You can view it by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

- Becky,i have one question after allocation of CO how much time he takes maximum to transfer the flie to SCO any idea ?
*Answer:-* To be very honest, there isn't a way to predict when a file will move to the final queue. *It mainly depends on the complexity of the case, if the file is decision ready or not, how long the medicals take, etc.*
It is on the discretion of your case officer. It could take a day, a week, a month; maybe more maybe less.

Some applicants have been lucky enough to get their files in the final queue the same day on which a case officer was allocated to them. You'll be able to see in the SS that the pattern of files moving to the final queue is very confusing.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sarselva

Becky26 said:


> MRT hearings were taking 15-18 months to make decisions. Coming offshore to India to apply and get the visa approved would have taken maximum 12 months.
> Plus there was no complications with our case. The only reason why our first application was denied was because of "Lack of Evidence"; that's what the decision letter said. It was because of the lack of knowledge we got in this situation.
> It wasn't that we didn't have evidence, we just didn't supply them all at the time of application and our CO made a decision based on what paperwork he had in front of him.
> We didn't even know when we got a CO and when we got denied. The CO never requested us for any documents and straightaway posted us the denial letter.
> 
> Seeing what goes on with the application onshore, I am so happy seeing how AHC New Delhi works. They atleast ask for additional documents and let you know if or when the application might get rejected so that the applicant can make the required changes.
> 
> *Trust me, applying for partner visa in India is like walk in the park.* So much easier as things are 10 times more complicated and difficult and take twice as long in Australia. At least with the help of this thread, applicants pretty much know how things are gonna happen, when CO will be allocated, how long the file will be in the final queue.
> For onshore applications, there is no such thing as tracking the processing method cause is no method they follow. It's a big mystery what goes on in the DIBP offices
> 
> I just hope no one has to go through what my husband and I went through and are still going through because of what happened.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
I honestly and sincerely wish that things should go fine in your end. My hubby had just left India and i have submitted the Passport proof that he is in Australia currently. I still have not yet got confirmation from CO or from the immigration office about the documents .I am lacking evidence in area "The sponsor should usually reside in australia" .Crossing my fingers and praying every day that things should go right. 

At times I go crazy thinking otherwise ...

All the best Becky 

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> Hi Becky,
> I honestly and sincerely wish that things should go fine in your end. My hubby had just left India and i have submitted the Passport proof that he is in Australia currently. I still have not yet got confirmation from CO or from the immigration office about the documents .I am lacking evidence in area "The sponsor should usually reside in australia" .Crossing my fingers and praying every day that things should go right.
> 
> At times I go crazy thinking otherwise ...
> 
> All the best Becky
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


Hey Saranya,

Thanks so much for your wishes. If your CO doesn't respond to the additional document you've sent, call them. So they can locate your email in their system and make the relevant notes to your application. Don't worry. Hopefully everything will work out for you very soon. Good Luck!!!
Thanks again for your kind words.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

sarselva said:


> Hi Becky,
> I honestly and sincerely wish that things should go fine in your end. My hubby had just left India and i have submitted the Passport proof that he is in Australia currently. I still have not yet got confirmation from CO or from the immigration office about the documents .I am lacking evidence in area "The sponsor should usually reside in australia" .Crossing my fingers and praying every day that things should go right.
> 
> At times I go crazy thinking otherwise ...
> 
> All the best Becky
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya




Sponsor can stay with you untill you get visa after , my wife called immigration and she was advised that she can stay with me.


----------



## sarselva

dron said:


> Sponsor can stay with you untill you get visa after , my wife called immigration and she was advised that she can stay with me.


Thanks Becky and dron  Hoping for the best


----------



## cyberkidpk

Hi

I am an Australian PR holder and currently not residing in Australia (in UAE) . I have validated my PR with one time visit of mere 20 hours to Perth.

I got married in April 2014 after I got the PR in Jan 2014 in Pakistan and returned to UAE without my wife
and not living with my wife ( she lives with her family in Pakistan).

I want to get her a SPOUSE/partner VISA and move to Australia with her once its granted

Can it be done with me not entering/settling in Australia?
Can i Sponsor her without showing proof of residence in Australia?.

The paper work like her passport with my name, marriage certificate, wedding and engagement pics etc are available.


----------



## girlaussie

Hi,

You have to meet the 'Usual Resident' requirement in order to sponsor your wife. If you thoroughly look at form 47/40SP there are questions like Residential address in Australia/current Australian visa status, which can't be answered until Sponsor is based in Australia.

Also apart from basic documents applicant has to give substantial evidence to prove that their relationship is genuine, check this link for details: 

http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/evidence-of-relationship.htm

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie




cyberkidpk said:


> Hi
> 
> I am an Australian PR holder and currently not residing in Australia (in UAE) . I have validated my PR with one time visit of mere 20 hours to Perth.
> 
> I got married in April 2014 after I got the PR in Jan 2014 in Pakistan and returned to UAE without my wife and not living with my wife ( she lives with her family in Pakistan).
> 
> I want to get her a SPOUSE/partner VISA and move to Australia with her once its granted
> 
> Can it be done with me not entering/settling in Australia?
> Can i Sponsor her without showing proof of residence in Australia?.
> 
> The paper work like her passport with my name, marriage certificate, wedding and engagement pics etc are available.


----------



## asahni

I am so happy..got my visa today...
Best Wishes to everyone...


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



asahni said:


> I am so happy..got my visa today...
> Best Wishes to everyone...


Congratulations asahni!!!!! Just wondering what subclass did you apply for?

Coould you please fill out the spreadsheet update form so I can add your application details to our main SS. Below is the link to the update form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
Thanks a lot! :smile:

Have a wonderful life ahead.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



asahni said:


> I am so happy..got my visa today...
> Best Wishes to everyone...





Becky26 said:


> Congratulations asahni!!!!! Just wondering what subclass did you apply for?
> 
> Coould you please fill out the spreadsheet update form so I can add your application details to our main SS. Below is the link to the update form:-
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> Thanks a lot! :smile:
> 
> Have a wonderful life ahead.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Apologies, I just noticed you are in the SS, just a different username.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1: :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Congratulations once again.
Have a safe and fun flight. God Bless You!!

Thanks for updating us :smile:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

First Grant of the Week :dance:

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Rudhresh-----------------------54---------------------------214
Akshay.shah--------------------48---------------------------248
Kapil23987--------------------47---------------------------256
asahni------------------------46----------------------------215lane:
gaurav.a.shah------------------45----------------------------241
loveforever-------------------35----------------------------263
ReubenAlexander-------------33---------------------------203
Deeps11-----------------------28--------------------------235
Sarselva-----------------------27--------------------------217
candycrush-------------------27---------------------------210
new_member-----------------27--------------------------199
Roshana-----------------------27-------------------------364 *(Visa can be granted anytime)*
lonestar56-------------------11-------------------------195
Varun Chokkarapu-----------07-------------------------249


1 off, 13 more to go!!!
Good luck to all. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ReubenAlexander

Awesome...Congrats....Have a wonderful life ahead.

I have a small question - how many days time do you have to make your first entry.





asahni said:


> I am so happy..got my visa today...
> Best Wishes to everyone...


----------



## Becky26

ReubenAlexander said:


> Awesome...Congrats....Have a wonderful life ahead.
> 
> I have a small question - how many days time do you have to make your first entry.


The initial entry date is usually depends on the expiry date of either you PCC or medicals, whichever expires first.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Hi All and Becky, I was reading on some forum that, Professional migration agents usually recommend *at least* three months of living together for married couples applying for the spouse visa so you can accumulate enough evidence of living together and shared finances. This is not in my case (Feeling), ours is a love arrange marriage. So this is mandatory? 

He cannot leave his work and start living with me for the sake of evidence that we are in a relationship (I have enough chat records on daily basis for 6 hrs straight). How would you have lived together for so long especially when both of us are living and working in two different continents (one in Australia, other in India) and I don't have engagement pics except marriage pics hwell:. 

Also I won't be allowed for Tourist Visa unless I apply Spouse Visa first, so our marriage would not be considered genuine??
*


----------



## _shel

It certainly is not mandatory. Dont use that agent! 

If you are married there is no living together requirements. They look at applications and circumstances individually, plenty of married couples live apart due to work. What about all those couples were the spouse is in Australia and they are waiting on the spouse visa. 

You shouldn't apply for the tourist visa first. Not because cthey will doubt your relationship but because you are a risk (apparently) of overstaying because your spouse is in the country.


----------



## Becky26

*Don't Freak Out!!*



Sushy said:


> *Hi All and Becky, I was reading on some forum that, Professional migration agents usually recommend *at least* three months of living together for married couples applying for the spouse visa so you can accumulate enough evidence of living together and shared finances. This is not in my case (Feeling), ours is a love arrange marriage. So this is mandatory?
> 
> He cannot leave his work and start living with me for the sake of evidence that we are in a relationship (I have enough chat records on daily basis for 6 hrs straight). How would you have lived together for so long especially when both the us are living and working in two different continents (one in Australia, other in India) and I don't have engagement pics except marriage pics hwell:.
> 
> Also I won't be allowed for Tourist Visa unless I apply Spouse Visa first, so our marriage would not be considered genuine??
> *



Hey Sushy,

How are you? Don't worry!! 
*Have a glass of cold water. I can so picture you freaking out. *:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
*First and the most important thing that I have mentioned in my earlier posts as well is that evidence varies from case to case. Most of the couple on this thread have an arranged marriage meaning no live-in relationship proof.* I'm sure there are many people here who have not lived with their husbands for 3 months before applying for the visa as their partners had to return back to Australia because of work commitments.
So besides engagement and marriage evidence, there is no actual proof of living together.
Second is that seeing your situation and circumstances, I don't think AHC will be nosey asking for living together proof. 

*Solution to this issue:-* *If you are so worried about this issue, then once you apply for the partner visa, go to Australia on a visitor visa. It take 25-26 weeks to get a CO allocated to a file; go and live with your husband on visitor visa proving both joint finances and living together requirement for 3 months.*

Nothing to worry about. Just apply for the visa now. You will have 6 months to send in more documents before you get a CO. Plus if the CO will need a proof of cohabitation, he/she will ask for it. No dramas!! :smile:

I doubt there will be an issue because of how things happen these days with people living all over the world and couples applying for visas after marriage. Things take time to happen. Chat history should be plenty for now. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Thanks Shel, yes I would not like to make that mistake that is applying Tourist Visa first but what about not having engagement pics, will that cause any problem?? My Husband is white not Indian so he directly came to India and married me under Hindu Marriage law because of time constraint.
*



_shel said:


> It certainly is not mandatory. Dont use that agent!
> 
> If you are married there is no living together requirements. They look at applications and circumstances individually, plenty of married couples live apart due to work. What about all those couples were the spouse is in Australia and they are waiting on the spouse visa.
> 
> You shouldn't apply for the tourist visa first. Not because they will doubt your relationship but because you are a risk (apparently) of overstaying because your spouse is in the country.


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Thanks Shel, yes I would not like to make that mistake that is applying Tourist Visa first but what about not having engagement pics, will that cause any problem?? My Husband is white not Indian so he directly came to India and married me under Hindu Marriage law because of time constraint.
> *



After we applied for our onshore partner visa, we got married in Australia. My husband is white Australian as well and we are Christians so my husband suggested we get married in Australia. 

_shel is correct. If you apply for the visitor visa after you apply for partner visa, there is almost a 100% chance that your visitor visa will get approved :smile:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Hey Becky, there you are to help me again. I hope you are doing good. I can't fathom what u r going through now but my blessings are with you. 

Yes, I am doing good/ confused/ nervous and so on. I am grateful to u and other members who reply my queries. Really, I am missing my husband, wish he was beside me while doing all these paper work now because all these are driving me crazy and yes I am indeed freaking out.

But now I am relaxed. Thanks so much... 
Regards,
Sushy*



Becky26 said:


> Hey Sushy,
> 
> How are you? Don't worry!!
> *Have a glass of cold water. I can so picture you freaking out. *:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hey Becky, there you are to help me again. I hope you are doing good. I can't fathom what u r going through now but my blessings are with you.
> 
> Yes, I am doing good/ confused/ nervous and so on. I am grateful to u and other members who reply my queries. Really, I am missing my husband, wish he was beside me while doing all these paper work now because all these are driving me crazy and yes I am indeed freaking out.
> 
> But now I am relaxed. Thanks so much...
> Regards,
> Sushy*


Hey,

I just feel good when I help you guys :smile: Thank God my husband was here when I was working on my application. Even though he couldn't really help much as he had no idea how to get 600 page application ready...he was only distracting me  you know what I mean......hehehehe

Don't know how I am doing this; when before I couldn't even imagine the thought of us living apart for a single day. And here I am after almost 7 months that I've lived without him. I guess it's all of your prayers.

*Don't worry about the living together thing too much. It definitely is a plus; but because of your situation it's completely understandable why you haven't been able to live with your partner. This is not going cause any problem. *

As I said, if you're planning on going to Australia on visitor visa after you apply for partner visa that's more than enough proof of living together. *Don't confuse yourself and don't completely believe what the agent says. At the end of the day, they are trying to make money of you. So play smart *:smile:

Thank you for your kind words and prayers. It's only because of these prayers that I'm still sane and can think straight.
Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## _shel

I wish we could all have a huge party when Becky gets her visa x


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> I wish we could all have a huge party when Becky gets her visa x


Thanks _shel!!! I hope I can share the good news soon. AHC seems to hate me...LOL
Appreciate all of your concern and kind words  They keep me going and give me the courage to stand strong during this difficult time.

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## _shel

Personally I think they are pretty evil, but so are most immigration depts around the world. I have seen British people given a hard deal but nothing like the hard time they give you.


----------



## singh87

Hello,
I am following this thread from last few days and happy to see how everyone is helping each other so well.
I have submitted my documents with my agent and hoping to lodge the 309 visa application by this Monday. 

Regards, 
Singh87


----------



## desai369

*Thanks*

Hey Chirag,

I'm well, thanks for asking. How are you?
Thanks for your kinds words and appreciation :becky::becky::becky::becky: 
Thanks for filling out the SS form. I have added your details to the main SS.

- Becky,i have one question after allocation of CO how much time he takes maximum to transfer the flie to SCO any idea ?
*Answer:-* To be very honest, there isn't a way to predict when a file will move to the final queue. *It mainly depends on the complexity of the case, if the file is decision ready or not, how long the medicals take, etc.*
It is on the discretion of your case officer. It could take a day, a week, a month; maybe more maybe less.

Some applicants have been lucky enough to get their files in the final queue the same day on which a case officer was allocated to them. You'll be able to see in the SS that the pattern of files moving to the final queue is very confusing.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/quote]



Hi Becky,

Iam good by the grace of almighty and would be more happy if i get the grant letter on hand.

Thanks for your quick response.


Regards

chirag


----------



## sarselva

Hi Becky,

Have a small correction in SS sheet of mine. Can you please change the File Moved to SCO date as 17th April instead of 15th April

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## asahni

ReubenAlexander said:


> Awesome...Congrats....Have a wonderful life ahead.
> 
> I have a small question - how many days time do you have to make your first entry.


Not really sure abt the criteria for the initial entry..but for me its valid till 2015..

Thanks


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

sarselva said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Have a small correction in SS sheet of mine. Can you please change the File Moved to SCO date as 17th April instead of 15th April
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


*Hi Saranya,

It is updated in SS. Thanks for the update 

Regards,
Sravanthi*


----------



## sarselva

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hi Saranya,
> 
> It is updated in SS. Thanks for the update
> 
> Regards,
> Sravanthi*


Thanks Sravanthi


----------



## lonestar56

singh87 said:


> Hello,
> I am following this thread from last few days and happy to see how everyone is helping each other so well.
> I have submitted my documents with my agent and hoping to lodge the 309 visa application by this Monday.
> 
> Regards,
> Singh87


Welcome to the thread.


----------



## singh87

Thanks!! 😊 lonestar56

Just got email from agent that VFS has sent application to AHC today. 

Regards, 
Singh87


----------



## lonestar56

singh87 said:


> Thanks!! ?de0a lonestar56
> 
> Just got email from agent that VFS has sent application to AHC today.
> 
> Regards,
> Singh87


In couple of days u ll recive a mail with hap id to get your medical tests done


----------



## akshay.shah

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing well and heartiest congratulations to all who got the visa.

I would like to inform that my wife got the visa today. She got an email from her case officer on 6th may asking her to leave Australia for the visa to be granted. We asked her whether she has to go to INDIA or she can visit some other country.

She said the country doesn't matter and advised us that she will take 3 to 5 working days for the visa to be granted.

We didn't take a chance and booked a flight to INDIA. She flew today from Australia and informed her case officer at 10 am AEST. By the time she reached Singapore, she got an email notifying her of the grant from the SCO. 

I would say that the AHC staff has been very professional and polite during our whole process.

I wish all the best for everyone who is anxiously waiting for the visa.

Special thanks to Betty and all others who have helped with lot of queries. Me and my wife are really grateful to the forum and the administrators.

Take care everyone!!


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> Personally I think they are pretty evil, but so are most immigration depts around the world. I have seen British people given a hard deal but nothing like the hard time they give you.


They punish us for marrying Aussie men :der::der::der::der:


----------



## sarselva

Congrats Akshay
Hi All,
I have a question. How do we intimate CO . Do you have any direct contact number or any direct email or it is just [email protected].
Because I neither have my CO direct contact number or mail ID all I have is the above mail address.

Can you help 

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



singh87 said:


> Hello,
> I am following this thread from last few days and happy to see how everyone is helping each other so well.
> I have submitted my documents with my agent and hoping to lodge the 309 visa application by this Monday.
> 
> Regards,
> Singh87


Hey Singh87,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Good Luck and please keep us updated with your visa processing :ranger::ranger:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

singh87 said:


> Thanks!! 😊 lonestar56
> 
> Just got email from agent that VFS has sent application to AHC today.
> 
> Regards,
> Singh87


Let the waiting game begin!!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



akshay.shah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and heartiest congratulations to all who got the visa.
> 
> I would like to inform that my wife got the visa today. She got an email from her case officer on 6th may asking her to leave Australia for the visa to be granted. We asked her whether she has to go to INDIA or she can visit some other country.
> 
> She said the country doesn't matter and advised us that she will take 3 to 5 working days for the visa to be granted.
> 
> We didn't take a chance and booked a flight to INDIA. She flew today from Australia and informed her case officer at 10 am AEST. By the time she reached Singapore, she got an email notifying her of the grant from the SCO.
> 
> I would say that the AHC staff has been very professional and polite during our whole process.
> 
> I wish all the best for everyone who is anxiously waiting for the visa.
> 
> Special thanks to Betty and all others who have helped with lot of queries. Me and my wife are really grateful to the forum and the administrators.
> 
> Take care everyone!!



Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner
lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

You are very lucky to have such a good CO and SCO. Not all of us are lucky like you. Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Thanks for updating us :smile:
God Bless You!!!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*CO's Email Address*



sarselva said:


> Congrats Akshay
> Hi All,
> I have a question. How do we intimate CO . Do you have any direct contact number or any direct email or it is just [email protected].
> Because I neither have my CO direct contact number or mail ID all I have is the above mail address.
> 
> Can you help
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


Hey Saranya,

The above mentioned is the correct email address of AHC. *Your CO's direct email address is [email protected].* You just need to know their first and last name. Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## akshay.shah

sarselva said:


> Congrats Akshay Hi All, I have a question. How do we intimate CO . Do you have any direct contact number or any direct email or it is just [email protected]. Because I neither have my CO direct contact number or mail ID all I have is the above mail address. Can you help Regards, Saranya


Hey Saranya,

I got my case officer's details when sent an email informing us that she is our case officer. You don't get her number but you can always ask to be transferred to your case officer when you call
The AHC hotline.


----------



## akshay.shah

Becky26 said:


> Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: You are very lucky to have such a good CO and SCO. Not all of us are lucky like you. Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Thanks for updating us :smile: God Bless You!!! Best Wishes, Becky


 Hi Becky,

We had couple of issues too. But they were tiny. I am just comparing them to the people working in Indian high commission in Australia and overseas. They are the worst. I will pray that you and others get reunited with your partners at the earliest.

Regards,
Akshay


----------



## singh87

Hello Becky,

I have submitted details as requested. Please note that I have not received acknowledgement letter yet but will inform once received.

At the moment, what I see with VFS reference no. is that application is under process at AHC Delhi. Any clue in what I can expect an acknowledgement letter.

Regards,
Singh87


----------



## singh87

Thank Becky


----------



## lonestar56

akshay.shah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and heartiest congratulations to all who got the visa.
> 
> I would like to inform that my wife got the visa today. She got an email from her case officer on 6th may asking her to leave Australia for the visa to be granted. We asked her whether she has to go to INDIA or she can visit some other country.
> 
> She said the country doesn't matter and advised us that she will take 3 to 5 working days for the visa to be granted.
> 
> We didn't take a chance and booked a flight to INDIA. She flew today from Australia and informed her case officer at 10 am AEST. By the time she reached Singapore, she got an email notifying her of the grant from the SCO.
> 
> I would say that the AHC staff has been very professional and polite during our whole process.
> 
> I wish all the best for everyone who is anxiously waiting for the visa.
> 
> Special thanks to Betty and all others who have helped with lot of queries. Me and my wife are really grateful to the forum and the administrators.
> 
> Take care everyone!!


Congratulations..can I know how many months your wife's visitors visa is approved .. and your date of final queue .. did u guys give a Australian number to the sco


----------



## tikna

Hi All, 

I have a small query and hope someone would know the answer. 
My wife got assigned a case officer and requested for few documents which will be sent either today or tomorrow (also depends when the clinic will send the documents for medical) Now the problem is that she is flying to Australia with me in couple of days. 
I am not sure how the process works but does she has to be in India for the case officer to send her application to the queue? or is it ok for her to be in Australia and she can come back when the decision is ready?

Thanks in advance
A


----------



## lonestar56

tikna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a small query and hope someone would know the answer.
> My wife got assigned a case officer and requested for few documents which will be sent either today or tomorrow (also depends when the clinic will send the documents for medical) Now the problem is that she is flying to Australia with me in couple of days.
> I am not sure how the process works but does she has to be in India for the case officer to send her application to the queue? or is it ok for her to be in Australia and she can come back when the decision is ready?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> A


Don't think it will be a problem .. once your documents are received ..you can proceed.
It's suggested that you should wait until partner visa is granted not necessary but u don't have to travel back and forth .


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Hi Pkat & applepie24,

Have u heard anything from AHC regarding CO allotment. Please do update 
Looking forward 

Best Regards,
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

*Urgent Help Needed- Indian Police Clearance Certificate*

Hey Guys!!!

Hope everyone is doing well.
I'm in a state of panic right now. My CO emailed me today that she wants me to supply a new PCC. The PCC that I submitted with my application in July 2013 expires on July 2nd, 2014. 

The issue I'm facing right now is the old PCC was issed by the High Commission of India, Canberra because my passport was renewed there.
To get a new PCC from there I need a permanent residential address in Australia which I don't because technically I don't live there because I don't have a visa.

So I did my research and called up the Ministry of External Affairs New Delhi and spoke to an operator who was very helpful told me that I can still get my PCC from the Regional Passport Office where my first passport was issued from. 
1 Problem solved, another problem rose as quickly as the first one was solved.

After filling out the online application form and getting the ARN (Application Reference Number), I was trying to schedule an appoint as this is the requirement for this particular RPO, *the page is giving me 2 contradicting pieces of information on the same page. *
1. It says *"Currently no appointments are available for the selected Passport Seva Kendra (PSK). Please try scheduling an appointment from 16/05/2014 07:00 PM onwards"*; 
*and​*2. It says *"Appointment Availability #	RPO Ghaziabad
PSK Ghaziabad Appointment booked till 27/06/2014"
*
I have attached a screenshot of the payment page with this post. 
It won't let me pick a date :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:

*Can someone please have a look and help me out. I'm freaking out!!!!!!!!!*:smash::smash::smash: :crazy::crazy::crazy: :frusty::frusty::frusty: :mmph::mmph::mmph: :faint::faint::faint:
Thanks a lot for your help. I eagerly look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rahul85

Hi ..I guess you should book an appointment whichever slot available next for nearest passport seva kendra..psk..and meanwhile drop an email to your co to keep them informed..also appointments open sharp 7pm so book next available..not an expert opinion but personal suggestion..
Regards
Rahul


----------



## Becky26

rahul85 said:


> Hi ..I guess you should book an appointment whichever slot available next for nearest passport seva kendra..psk..and meanwhile drop an email to your co to keep them informed..also appointments open sharp 7pm so book next available..not an expert opinion but personal suggestion..
> Regards
> Rahul


Thanks for your quick reply. I'll keep looking. Will email my CO too.
Thanks once again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Hey Becky, what's up? Now u r panicking lol. 
I would suggest you that, try to apply on this date 16/05/2014 07:00 PM onwards, Ghaziabad is just too far. This is my personal opinion though. And it's 14th May just two more days. 

Regards,
Sushy..

*



Becky26 said:


> After filling out the online application form and getting the ARN (Application Reference Number), I was trying to schedule an appoint as this is the requirement for this particular RPO, *the page is giving me 2 contradicting pieces of information on the same page. *
> 1. It says *"Currently no appointments are available for the selected Passport Seva Kendra (PSK). Please try scheduling an appointment from 16/05/2014 07:00 PM onwards"*;
> *and​*2. It says *"Appointment Availability #	RPO Ghaziabad
> PSK Ghaziabad Appointment booked till 27/06/2014"
> *
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Sushy said:


> Hey Becky, what's up? Now u r panicking lol.
> I would suggest you that, try to apply on this date 16/05/2014 07:00 PM onwards, Ghaziabad is just too far. This is my personal opinion though. And it's 14th May just two more days.
> 
> Regards,
> Sushy..


Agree with sushy, keep trying and book the nearest slot...


----------



## Becky26

*Thanks*



Sushy said:


> *Hey Becky, what's up? Now u r panicking lol.
> I would suggest you that, try to apply on this date 16/05/2014 07:00 PM onwards, Ghaziabad is just too far. This is my personal opinion though. And it's 14th May just two more days.
> 
> Regards,
> Sushy..
> 
> *





lonestar56 said:


> Agree with sushy, keep trying and book the nearest slot...


Hey guys!! 

Thanks a lot for your suggestions. I called the toll free number available on the Passport Seva Ministry of External Affairs website to inquire about my issue. 
Call Centre/IVRS : Contact Us | Passport Seva
The operator told me that *I don't need to book an appointment. I just need the ARN, once I have that I can just take the printed copy and make the payment once I get to the PSK in cash. They see PCC applicants with ARN between 9:30AM and 11:30AM only Monday to Friday.* Below is the link where this information is available:-
Ghaziabad RPO

*PSK attends to the applicants on first come first serve basis.* So I need to take the ARN, application fees, and the other relevant documents with me.
Thanks once again for your replies.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sarselva

Becky26 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for your suggestions. I called the toll free number available on the Passport Seva Ministry of External Affairs website to inquire about my issue.
> Call Centre/IVRS : Contact Us | Passport Seva
> The operator told me that *I don't need to book an appointment. If I get the ARN I can just take that and make the payment once I get to the PSK in cash. They see PCC applicants with ARN between 9:30AM and 11:30AM only Monday to Friday.* Below is the link where this information is available:-
> Ghaziabad RPO
> 
> *PSK attends to the applicants on first come first serve basis.* So I need to take the ARN, application fees, and the other relevant documents with me.
> Thanks once again for your replies.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I was about to give you this info for PCC you dont need an appointment ...


----------



## Becky26

*Thanks!!*



sarselva said:


> I was about to give you this info for PCC you dont need an appointment ...


Thanks a lot!!!! God Bless You!!!

Just a couple of questions, 
*Did you have to wait very long in the office before they attended you?* 
And
*How long will it take to get the PCC ready? *
Look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot! :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sarselva

Becky26 said:


> Thanks a lot!!!! God Bless You!!!
> Just a couple of questions,
> *Did you have to wait very long before they called you?*
> And
> *Howlong will it take to get the PCC ready? *
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot! :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


If the passport address and the current address what you give in the application form is same then u will walk out of PSK with your PCC in hand it will take couple of hours for them to give you .
However if your both the address are different then it would take time which again depends how fast the complete the enquiry. So I suggest you to give the same address as in passport.

Wait yes I would suggest you to go early so get the token as it is first in first come basis . yes you would have to wait couple of hours to complete this process.
If you fall within first 10 tokens you should complete the process in 3 hours
Regards,
Saranya


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> If the passport address and the current address what you give in the application form is same then u will walk out of PSK with your PCC in hand it will take couple of hours for them to give you .
> However if your both the address are different then it would take time which again depends how fast the complete the enquiry. So I suggest you to give the same address as in passport.
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


Hey Saranya,

*Unfortunately my address on my passport is different to what my current residential address is.* My parents sold that house and bought a new one that's why.
I thought the police would come to my house to do the checks and all the necessary formalities:confused2::confused2::confused2: 

*In my case will I be able to still get the PCC on the same day, even if it takes longer than couple of hours? *
Because I don't live in Ghaziabad and travelling to and back and then to collect it later will be very difficult for me.
Look forward to your reply. Thanks a million for your help!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sarselva

Becky26 said:


> Hey Saranya,
> 
> *Unfortunately my address on my passport is different to what my current residential address is.* My parents sold that house and bought a new one that's why.
> I though the police would come to my house to do the checks and all the necessary formalities:confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> *In my case will I be able to still get the PCC on the same day, even if it takes longer than couple of hours? *
> Because I don't live in Ghaziabad and travelling to and back and then to collect it later will be very difficult for me.
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks a million for your help!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky ,
I would like to share few information with you . Is it fine to have your number .
You can send a private message.

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> Hi Becky ,
> I would like to share few information with you . Is it fine to have your number .
> You can send a private message.
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


Please check your private message :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Hey Saranya,
> 
> Unfortunately my address on my passport is different to what my current residential address is. My parents sold that house and bought a new one that's why.
> I thought the police would come to my house to do the checks and all the necessary formalities:confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> In my case will I be able to still get the PCC on the same day, even if it takes longer than couple of hours?
> Because I don't live in Ghaziabad and travelling to and back and then to collect it later will be very difficult for me.
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks a million for your help!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


It took just 2 hrs , even my current address and passport address are diff as I moved to my in laws place .. I booked 3 pm slot that was last but one slot I guess I was psk by 5. They dint ask me any questions either


----------



## sarselva

lonestar56 said:


> It took just 2 hrs , even my current address and passport address are diff as I moved to my in laws place .. I booked 3 pm slot that was last but one slot I guess I was psk by 5. They dint ask me any questions either


Hi ,

I think then it is case by case basis. Because of this reason I gave same address as my passport. As I have read about giving different address will take time 
Then I think becky you have an option here. But still to avoid unnecessary confusion Passport address would be safe 

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> It took just 2 hrs , even my current address and passport address are diff as I moved to my in laws place .. I booked 3 pm slot that was last but one slot I guess I was psk by 5. They dint ask me any questions either


Hey lonestar56,

Thanks a lot for your help!!! I'm hoping for the best and hoping that it takes only 2 hours for me as well.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I think then it is case by case basis. Because of this reason I gave same address as my passport. As I have read about giving different address will take time
> Then I think becky you have an option here. But still to avoid unnecessary confusion Passport address would be safe
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


Hey!!

I will keep your tips in mind. Thank you so much for your advice and time. I really appreciate it. God Bless You!!!
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tikna

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!!
> After filling out the online application form and getting the ARN (Application Reference Number), I was trying to schedule an appoint as this is the requirement for this particular RPO, *the page is giving me 2 contradicting pieces of information on the same page. *
> 1. It says *"Currently no appointments are available for the selected Passport Seva Kendra (PSK). Please try scheduling an appointment from 16/05/2014 07:00 PM onwards"*;
> *and​*2. It says *"Appointment Availability #	RPO Ghaziabad
> PSK Ghaziabad Appointment booked till 27/06/2014"
> *
> I have attached a screenshot of the payment page with this post.
> It won't let me pick a date :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:
> 
> *Can someone please have a look and help me out. I'm freaking out!!!!!!!!!*:smash::smash::smash: :crazy::crazy::crazy: :frusty::frusty::frusty: :mmph::mmph::mmph: :faint::faint::faint:
> Thanks a lot for your help. I eagerly look forward to your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, 

You don't need an appointment for PCC. Make sure you are there at 8:45 or 9:00 and stand in the line. You want to enter PSK in few minutes after they open, otherwise the queue gets too too too long. All the process would take an hour if you are the lucky few ones who get a token as soon as you enter, otherwise it might take a bit longer. 
For documentation, you just need your passport and thats it. No other documents are required. But too be on a safe side carry 2-3 documents for address proof besides the passport (Voter Id, PAN card etc)

Hope this helps 

PS: We did it couple of days back so all the memories are fresh haha

Thanks
A


----------



## Becky26

tikna said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> You don't need an appointment for PCC. Make sure you are there at 8:45 or 9:00 and stand in the line. You want to enter PSK in few minutes after they open, otherwise the queue gets too too too long. All the process would take an hour if you are the lucky few ones who get a token as soon as you enter, otherwise it might take a bit longer.
> For documentation, you just need your passport and thats it. No other documents are required. But too be on a safe side carry 2-3 documents for address proof besides the passport (Voter Id, PAN card etc)
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> PS: We did it couple of days back so all the memories are fresh haha
> 
> Thanks
> A


Hey tikna,

Thanks so much for your reply. I'm so grateful to all of you for helping me out. 
I unfortunately don't have any of the above mentioned address proof except for my Bank Statements because I moved to Australia right after I turned 18. So never really got the Voter ID or PAN card made.

Hoping the only one would be sufficient. I read on the Ministry of External Affairs website that only one out of the list of 12 documents is required as address proof. I do have a domicile which is the prove of residence as well. Hoping that it would work.
*Is your current residential address same as the address on your passport?* Because mine isn't and I'm worried that my PCC application could take longer to process because of that. Resulting in further delays..... *sigh* 
Could you please advice me what I could do to avoid this delay.
Look forward to your reply. Thanks once again :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandxb

_*HeYY Becky

its really sad that AHC ask fr PCC now cuz of delay from thei side..

My advise is to take the printed online copy and go striaght to the regional passport office & submit in person earlywith all documents..
when we applied for PCC our passport address was different from current Residential address. ......they will forward that application to the nearest police station on the address which u give on the application form ..The local police staion near your area will do an inquiry and submit the report back to the Regional passport office & they will issue the PCC in maximum 2 weeks..

Note:I think we gave $$$ (Rupees) to the Policeman who came home for inquiry,just to make him feel good..sorry for mentioning this!!
so dont worry ..make sure u give any sort of proof which shows your current Residential adress...evenr Payslip,utility bills,Bank statement ..is fine..

Bless
SANDXB*_


----------



## 496402-dron

Becky26 said:


> Hey tikna,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply. I'm so grateful to all of you for helping me out.
> I unfortunately don't have any of the above mentioned address proof except for my Bank Statements because I moved to Australia right after I turned 18. So never really got the Voter ID or PAN card made.
> 
> Hoping the only one would be sufficient. I read on the Ministry of External Affairs website that only one out of the list of 12 documents is required as address proof. I do have a domicile which is the prove of residence as well. Hoping that it would work.
> *Is your current residential address same as the address on your passport?* Because mine isn't and I'm worried that my PCC application could take longer to process because of that. Resulting in further delays..... *sigh*
> Could you please advice me what I could do to avoid this delay.
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks once again :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hey Becky dont get panic , 

Dont worry if your present address is different from yr passport. 

Take a zerox copy of first two and last two page of pass port and your current address proof. 

In worst case they will ask to provide affidavit ,but I your case I dont think so they will ask you as u have indian passport. And your parent's address proof is also valid as it appears in last page of passport. Bring the originals n zerox with you. All the best . You are very near to get visa. :fingerscrossed:

Proof of AddressYou are required to submit atleast 1 of the documents listed below.1Water Bill2Telephone (landline or post paid mobile bill)3Electricity bill4One year statement (with transactions)/ Passbook of running bank account (Public Sector Banks only)5Income Tax Assessment Order6Election Commission Photo ID card7Proof of Gas Connection8Certificate from Employer of reputed companies on letter head9Spouse's passport copy (First and last page including family details), (provided the applicant's present address matches the address mentioned in the spouses passport)10Applicant's current and valid ration card11Parent's passport copy, in case of minors(First and last page)12Aadhaar CardNoteFor Minor):*For minor applicants, present address proof document in the name of parent(s) can be submitted.(For Document No. 1, 2, and 3):*Atleast 2 bills are required - One bill should of be of last year and the other bill of current year.(For Document No. 4):*To view the list of banks whose passbook/statement is acceptable as proof of address,*click here(For Document No. 8):*Only public limited companies can give address proof on company letter head along with seal. Computerised print-outs shall not be entertained.(For Document No. 10):*If any applicant submits only ration card as proof of address, it should be accompanied by one more proof of address out of the given categories.(For Document No. 12):*If your Aadhaar card issuance date is less than a year from passport application processing date at PSK, it should be accompanied by one more proof of address out of the given categories


----------



## loveforever

*pcc n afp*

hello everyone
i need some information about PCC and AFP police clearance expiry. My file is in final queue since 7/4/2014 almost 40 days now. But my both police clearances are going to expire on 10/06/2014 after 1 month from now. my query is should i renew or wait for Sco's request for new pcc. hope for i get decision my pcc expires


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hi Becky,

Mine case is similar as yours. I applied in chandigarh.

1. Queue outside PSK starts around 8:30 - 8:45. So better to be there as early as possible.

2. They go for police verification for the new address. So the major time is consumed in this and the report which police sends back to PSk. One of my friend faced the same thing and it was taking a bit longer (> month) so he contacted the SP office of that region and went there and asked about the status. His file was with them from past few days. He requested to move the file as his submission date was approaching. Then police immediately forwarded his report to PSK.

3. Another option is to apply for change of address in passport... for the new address. It takes around 1 month and then PCC in 1 day.

4. In my case, my current address was different and i was having sufficient time. They took around 1.5 to 2 months as I didint follow up because I applied it before CO askd for it. Then i contacted the PSK when I was done waiting. And they issued it in 1-2 days.

All the best...


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



sandxb said:


> _*HeYY Becky
> 
> its really sad that AHC ask fr PCC now cuz of delay from thei side..
> 
> My advise is to take the printed online copy and go striaght to the regional passport office & submit in person earlywith all documents..
> when we applied for PCC our passport address was different from current Residential address. ......they will forward that application to the nearest police station on the address which u give on the application form ..The local police staion near your area will do an inquiry and submit the report back to the Regional passport office & they will issue the PCC in maximum 2 weeks..
> 
> Note:I think we gave $$$ (Rupees) to the Policeman who came home for inquiry,just to make him feel good..sorry for mentioning this!!
> so dont worry ..make sure u give any sort of proof which shows your current Residential adress...evenr Payslip,utility bills,Bank statement ..is fine..
> 
> Bless
> SANDXB*_


Hey Sandxb,

Thank you so much for your help. I'm running out of patience and the positive energy. This is so depressing, some new issues rises everyday. 
No need to apologize, we all know how things work with the cops here and government departments in India. Nothing happens without bribe no matter how legit your case is.

Will keep you guys posted if I know something new regarding this issue.
Thanks once again. God Bless You!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Hey Becky dont get panic ,
> 
> Dont worry if your present address is different from yr passport.
> 
> Take a zerox copy of first two and last two page of pass port and your current address proof.
> 
> In worst case they will ask to provide affidavit ,but I your case I dont think so they will ask you as u have indian passport. And your parent's address proof is also valid as it appears in last page of passport. Bring the originals n zerox with you. All the best . You are very near to get visa. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Proof of AddressYou are required to submit atleast 1 of the documents listed below.1Water Bill2Telephone (landline or post paid mobile bill)3Electricity bill4One year statement (with transactions)/ Passbook of running bank account (Public Sector Banks only)5Income Tax Assessment Order6Election Commission Photo ID card7Proof of Gas Connection8Certificate from Employer of reputed companies on letter head9Spouse's passport copy (First and last page including family details), (provided the applicant's present address matches the address mentioned in the spouses passport)10Applicant's current and valid ration card11Parent's passport copy, in case of minors(First and last page)12Aadhaar CardNoteFor Minor):*For minor applicants, present address proof document in the name of parent(s) can be submitted.(For Document No. 1, 2, and 3):*Atleast 2 bills are required - One bill should of be of last year and the other bill of current year.(For Document No. 4):*To view the list of banks whose passbook/statement is acceptable as proof of address,*click here(For Document No. 8):*Only public limited companies can give address proof on company letter head along with seal. Computerised print-outs shall not be entertained.(For Document No. 10):*If any applicant submits only ration card as proof of address, it should be accompanied by one more proof of address out of the given categories.(For Document No. 12):*If your Aadhaar card issuance date is less than a year from passport application processing date at PSK, it should be accompanied by one more proof of address out of the given categories


Hey dron,

Thanks so much for your advice. I really appreciate it.
I have read the list of documents you have mentioned in your post on the Ministry of External Affairs website. 
*The issue *in my case is that *I unfortunately don't have any of the above mentioned address proof except for my Bank Statements because I moved to Australia right after I turned 18.* So never really got the Voter ID or PAN card made. *All the bills (that can be used as proof of address) come in my parent's name. As I'm not a minor I cannot use them as proof. I'm worried that with the lack of proof of residence they won't issue me the PCC. *
I do have a domicile and an affidavit which is a proof of residence but it is not mentioned in the list of documents that could be used as proof. 

Please kindly suggest what I could do in this situation. 
Look forward to your reply. Thanks once again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> hello everyone
> i need some information about PCC and AFP police clearance expiry. My file is in final queue since 7/4/2014 almost 40 days now. But my both police clearances are going to expire on 10/06/2014 after 1 month from now. my query is should i renew or wait for Sco's request for new pcc. hope for i get decision my pcc expires



I'd suggest you call AHC ASAP!!! I had to call my CO, she never bothered calling me to ask for the new PCC. So don't wait or expect for them to request you for one.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Mine case is similar as yours. I applied in chandigarh.
> 
> 1. Queue outside PSK starts around 8:30 - 8:45. So better to be there as early as possible.
> 
> 2. They go for police verification for the new address. So the major time is consumed in this and the report which police sends back to PSk. One of my friend faced the same thing and it was taking a bit longer (> month) so he contacted the SP office of that region and went there and asked about the status. His file was with them from past few days. He requested to move the file as his submission date was approaching. Then police immediately forwarded his report to PSK.
> 
> 3. Another option is to apply for change of address in passport... for the new address. It takes around 1 month and then PCC in 1 day.
> 
> 4. In my case, my current address was different and i was having sufficient time. They took around 1.5 to 2 months as I didint follow up because I applied it before CO askd for it. Then i contacted the PSK when I was done waiting. And they issued it in 1-2 days.
> 
> All the best...


Hey Sharmaabhi,

Thanks so much for sharing your advice. I unfortunately don't have the time to get the address changed in my passport as I won't risk getting it stuck at the passport office for 2 months or maybe longer. My mum's passport had her wrong name spelling so she surrendered it to get it rectified, the process took 6 months and INR5000 as bribe :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:
The 12 month global processing time frame gets over on July 21st, 2014 for my visa application. And I'm hoping for good news as soon as I submit my PCC from the RPO to AHC. 

Thanks a lot once again. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## applepie24

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi Pkat & applepie24,
> 
> Have u heard anything from AHC regarding CO allotment. Please do update
> Looking forward
> 
> Best Regards,
> Sravanthi


Hi,

No update yet 

Will advise as soon as I receive any contact...


----------



## lonestar56

applepie24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No update yet
> 
> Will advise as soon as I receive any contact...


Same thing , I think even I should call my co to ask how long it takes and if they require any documents


----------



## lonestar56

lonestar56 said:


> Same thing , I think even I should call my co to ask how long it takes and if they require any documents


How do u call ahc , I just have vfs number ...


----------



## Becky26

*AHC Direct Phone Number*



lonestar56 said:


> How do u call ahc , I just have vfs number ...



Hey lonestar56,

VFS don't have any information, they are hopeless.

The *direct line for AHC New Delhi is 0011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.*

Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. *The wait could be between 30-45 minutes on average so be patient. Be very polite on the phone as the calls maybe recorded.* Once you reach the front of the queue, you'll get through to an operator, you know what to do after that.
Note:- You can avoid the long queue by calling at 8:30am (when they open) or at 2:00pm (after their lunch hour is over).

*Keep your Passport (for passport number) and Partner Visa Application File Acknowledgement Letter (for the application file number) with you as they need these two pieces of information for your identification.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## shifa882

Hi guys,

After numerous emails, I just got an email from the AHC , from my new case officer notifying me of the same.
Hope things speed up now!

Any updates Becky?

Fingers crossed! 
Cheers+


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Hey lonestar56,
> 
> VFS don't have any information, they are hopeless.
> 
> The direct line for AHC New Delhi is 0011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.
> 
> Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. The wait could be between 30-45 minutes on average so be patient. Be very polite on the phone as the calls maybe recorded. Once you reach the front of the queue, you'll get through to an operator, you know what to do after that.
> Note:- You can avoid the long queue by calling at 8:30am (when they open) or at 2:00pm (after their lunch hour is over).
> 
> Keep your Passport (for passport number) and Partner Visa Application File Acknowledgement Letter (for the application file number) with you as they need these two pieces of information for your identification.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky thanks a lot .


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*

Hey Surekha V Kumar,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-
Have you called AHC and spoken to your CO as to why things are taking so long?
Look forward to your reply.

Good Luck and please don't forget to fill out the SS update form:ranger::ranger:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

shifa882 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After numerous emails, I just got an email from the AHC , from my new case officer notifying me of the same.
> Hope things speed up now!
> 
> Any updates Becky?
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> Cheers+


Hey shifa882,

So your file is in final queue now? 
No update from my side. CO emailed me requesting a new PCC. FML!!!! 
Another long ass procedure. Just so over this. The tunnel seems to be getting longer day by day.

P.S.- Could you please fill out the SS update form with the details of your new CO. Thanks :smile:

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Thanks Becky thanks a lot .


No worries. Good Luck!


----------



## shifa882

Becky26 said:


> Hey shifa882,
> 
> So your file is in final queue now?
> No update from my side. CO emailed me requesting a new PCC. FML!!!!
> Another long ass procedure. Just so over this. The tunnel seems to be getting longer day by day.
> 
> P.S.- Could you please fill out the SS update form with the details of your new CO. Thanks :smile:
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky!

That really sucks man! I do hope things really speed up for you!
And no..I dint get a final queue msg, but a general intro from the new CO and asking me if im still in dubai since I mailed them after exiting from australia. Im in mumbai now neways...mailed him back saying that...lets c wht happns...
Ohh and an update..my new CO is Rahul Ghildiyal


----------



## Becky26

shifa882 said:


> Hey Becky!
> 
> That really sucks man! I do hope things really speed up for you!
> And no..I dint get a final queue msg, but a general intro from the new CO and asking me if im still in dubai since I mailed them after exiting from australia. Im in mumbai now neways...mailed him back saying that...lets c wht happns...
> Ohh and an update..my new CO is Rahul Ghildiyal


Thanks a lot for your wishes :smile:
Hope things move along quickly for you as well. *Why was there a change of CO?*
Good Luck!! Do keep us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Hey Becky, sorry for this late reply dear. I guess you would have figured out things by now. Anyways, just to add to all other comments - yes you don't need an appointment and even I didn't have voter id or pan card. I think the one domicile address proof should work. Good luck!! 

Cheers,
Deepthi



Becky26 said:


> Hey tikna,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply. I'm so grateful to all of you for helping me out.
> I unfortunately don't have any of the above mentioned address proof except for my Bank Statements because I moved to Australia right after I turned 18. So never really got the Voter ID or PAN card made.
> 
> Hoping the only one would be sufficient. I read on the Ministry of External Affairs website that only one out of the list of 12 documents is required as address proof. I do have a domicile which is the prove of residence as well. Hoping that it would work.
> *Is your current residential address same as the address on your passport?* Because mine isn't and I'm worried that my PCC application could take longer to process because of that. Resulting in further delays..... *sigh*
> Could you please advice me what I could do to avoid this delay.
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks once again :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Hey Becky, sorry for this late reply dear. I guess you would have figured out things by now. Anyways, just to add to all other comments - yes you don't need an appointment and even I didn't have voter id or pan card. I think the one domicile address proof should work. Good luck!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Hey Deepthi,

How are you?? No need for apologies :nono::nono::nono::nono: Thanks so much for your help. I feeling much better now after everyone's help. I'm also thinking of getting an affidavit done as suggested by another thread member, just in case the officer wants more documents.
*How long did it take you to get your PCC?*
Thank you so very much!! :smile::smile::smile::smile:
Hope the packing is coming along well. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Becky26 said:


> Hey Deepthi,
> 
> How are you?? No need for apologies :nono::nono::nono::nono: Thanks so much for your help. I feeling much better now after everyone's help. I'm also thinking of getting an affidavit done as suggested by another thread member, just in case the officer wants more documents.
> *How long did it take you to get your PCC?*
> Thank you so very much!! :smile::smile::smile::smile:
> Hope the packing is coming along well.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky , the person will advise you either you need it or not , My advise is visit near by psk centre with your receipt, they will allow you to get in for enquiry. 
Whatever they says u follow.


----------



## Ansh311

Hello Becky,
I got my Pcc in 4 days , i wrote an application to Regional passport office and explained the urgency in it, passport officer signed my application and wrote ' allowed to walk in without appointment'
And PSK submitted my application in same day without any appointment, you should try the same.
What's happening with your application? I have heared nothing at all, sometimes i just forget that i have a visa application in process ..it feels like it's never going to happen


----------



## Surekha V Kumar

Hi All,

I am new member to this forum,I have lodged my Partner visa application in vfs Bangalore on 2nd of July.I got mail from Case officer for medicals and pcc by oct 3rd week.I submitted pcc and medicals by 2nd week of November.After which i traveled to Australia on a tourist visa in January and received a mail from case officer to travel back to India stating my application has reached the final stage and for further processing i need to stay in India in February last week.So departed Australia on 6th March and informed the same to the case officer about my arrival to India.Its already two months now can one tell why is it so slow for granting the visa after reaching final stage...???

Please suggest.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Justdeeps

I am doing good gal. Actually very busy these days with wrapping up work at office and things at home simultaneously. Shopping is almost done. Will start packing this weekend 

Actually I got PCC the same day itself. I read some people say 3-4 days. Not sure actually what exactly the rules are. Anyways this is a good sign, that there is some movement in your case!! :whoo::whoo::whoo:

Otherwise it is so disappointing that AHC is taking so much time in your case.  Anyways, patience always pays! Thats what I have learnt in life   Good luck and keep us posted!!!!



Becky26 said:


> Hey Deepthi,
> 
> How are you?? No need for apologies :nono::nono::nono::nono: Thanks so much for your help. I feeling much better now after everyone's help. I'm also thinking of getting an affidavit done as suggested by another thread member, just in case the officer wants more documents.
> *How long did it take you to get your PCC?*
> Thank you so very much!! :smile::smile::smile::smile:
> Hope the packing is coming along well.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## candycrush

People with 40+ days in final queue - anymore grants this week?


----------



## lonestar56

Surekha V Kumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new member to this forum,I have lodged my Partner visa application in vfs Bangalore on 2nd of July.I got mail from Case officer for medicals and pcc by oct 3rd week.I submitted pcc and medicals by 2nd week of November.After which i traveled to Australia on a tourist visa in January and received a mail from case officer to travel back to India stating my application has reached the final stage and for further processing i need to stay in India in February last week.So departed Australia on 6th March and informed the same to the case officer about my arrival to India.Its already two months now can one tell why is it so slow for granting the visa after reaching final stage...???
> 
> Please suggest.Thanks in advance.


When did ur file sent to final queue , it's actually taking 49 to 60 days .. I think it's time to call ahc if u have completed 2 months already...


----------



## lonestar56

candycrush said:


> People with 40+ days in final queue - anymore grants this week?


Hi candycrush , 

I am on the same boat , 15 days in queue .... Keep in touch 

Thanks 
Sowmya


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Hey Becky , the person will advise you either you need it or not , My advise is visit near by psk centre with your receipt, they will allow you to get in for enquiry.
> Whatever they says u follow.


Hey dron,

How are you? Yes I completely understand what you're saying. I just hope to get things done quickly and smoothly as I don't live in Ghaziabad. It's a 2 and half hour drive so getting the PCC will be a blessing.
*I've got the affidavit done, already had the copy of my online registered domicile and copy of my bank statement from the last one year as proof of address.* Hope this will be enough.

Thanks a lot for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

applepie24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No update yet
> 
> Will advise as soon as I receive any contact...


Oh!! Thanks for the update.. Don't worry u are the next one, will get u r CO soon  

Good luck
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

Ansh311 said:


> Hello Becky,
> I got my Pcc in 4 days , i wrote an application to Regional passport office and explained the urgency in it, passport officer signed my application and wrote ' allowed to walk in without appointment'
> And PSK submitted my application in same day without any appointment, you should try the same.
> What's happening with your application? I have heared nothing at all, sometimes i just forget that i have a visa application in process ..it feels like it's never going to happen


Hey Ansh311,

Thanks for your post. No progress. So far every time I called my CO she gives me the same 12 global processing time frame answer and requests for some new document which cause further delay.
And the latest update is that when I called her last week to ask if she needed more additional documents, she said she is satisfied and doesn't need anything else.

I reminded her that my Indian PCC expires on July 2nd, 2014, to that she asked me to get a new one ASAP!. So I have a new issue/worry on my plate. 

I was hoping to get the visa by the end of this month because she didn't want any more documents but I guess I have more suffering to go through.

This never seems to end. I'm so over it. You have completed 300 days, I'm not far behind. Couple of more days and it'll 300 days since DOL for me as well. Tomorrow is my husband's birthday and we are still apart. 7 occasions when I have been away from him. I feel like giving up......*sigh*

How's things on your end? Any update? Look forward to your reply.
Hoping we get to the shore soon and this miserable time gets over. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey dron,
> 
> How are you? Yes I completely understand what you're saying. I just hope to get things done quickly and smoothly as I don't live in Ghaziabad. It's a 2 and half hour drive so getting the PCC will be a blessing.
> *I've got the affidavit done, already had the copy of my online registered domicile and copy of my bank statement from the last one year as proof of address.* Hope this will be enough.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Good luck Becky, U will get it, I guess whatever docs u have are enough to get it


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> I am doing good gal. Actually very busy these days with wrapping up work at office and things at home simultaneously. Shopping is almost done. Will start packing this weekend
> 
> Actually I got PCC the same day itself. I read some people say 3-4 days. Not sure actually what exactly the rules are. Anyways this is a good sign, that there is some movement in your case!! :whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> Otherwise it is so disappointing that AHC is taking so much time in your case.  Anyways, patience always pays! Thats what I have learnt in life   Good luck and keep us posted!!!!



Hey Deepthi,

Thanks a lot for your reply. I hope so too. Hope this is the final document she asks for. I'm so over this BS. 10 months since DOL very soon. Disappointing doesn't even begin to express how I actually feel. 
Hoping for a miracle soon
Take care and have fun packing. Let us know when you're flying:nod::nod::nod::nod: 

Thanks again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Please Help*



Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Good luck Becky, U will get it, I guess whatever docs u have are enough to get it


Hey Sravanthi,

Hope you're doing well. Have you heard anything from AHC regarding your application?
Thanks a lot for the positive encouragement. It means a lot during this difficult time.

*Guys, I just had one more question:-*
Is there a time limit as to how long the applicant must stay at one address before they can apply for the PCC from the RPO? Like do I need to be resident at my current address for a minimum of 1 year before I can apply for my PCC?

I'm asking this because my husband and I (after over 4 years in Australia) flew to India on May 23, 2014. So it hasn't really been 1 year since I moved in to the new house my parents bought. Do I need to wait. Or can I apply for the PCC regardless of how long I've live there?
Please kindly advice. 
Eagerly waiting for your suggestion. Thanks a lot for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Summary Graph Sheet*

Hey Sravanthi,

Not sure if you noticed, but the bar graphs in the Summary Graph Sheet are not there anymore :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: Only the table are there. Just wondering if you made any changes?
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Becky26 said:


> Hey Surekha V Kumar,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> 
> You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> *FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
> Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts.
> Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> *I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
> So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
> Thank you very much.*
> 
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
> Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.
> 
> REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-
> Have you called AHC and spoken to your CO as to why things are taking so long?
> Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Good Luck!!:ranger::ranger:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Surekha V Kumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new member to this forum,I have lodged my Partner visa application in vfs Bangalore on 2nd of July.I got mail from Case officer for medicals and pcc by oct 3rd week.I submitted pcc and medicals by 2nd week of November.After which i traveled to Australia on a tourist visa in January and received a mail from case officer to travel back to India stating my application has reached the final stage and for further processing i need to stay in India in February last week.So departed Australia on 6th March and informed the same to the case officer about my arrival to India.Its already two months now can one tell why is it so slow for granting the visa after reaching final stage...???
> 
> Please suggest.Thanks in advance.


As I suggested in my post earlier, contact your CO ASAP!! Ask him/her why things are taking so long. Good Luck!

Could you also please fill out the correct date of CO allotment, date of application for the visitor visa and the date it was approved in the SS Update Form. The link to the form is in my signature below. Thanks.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Need Help!!*

*Guys, I just had one more question:-*
Is there a time limit as to how long the applicant must stay at one address before they can apply for the PCC from the RPO? Like do I need to be resident at my current address for a minimum of 1 year before I can apply for my PCC?

I'm asking this because my husband and I (after over 4 years in Australia) flew to India on May 23, 2014. So it hasn't really been 1 year since I moved in to the new house my parents bought. Do I need to wait. Or can I apply for the PCC regardless of how long I've live there?
Please kindly advice. 
Eagerly waiting for your suggestion. Thanks a lot for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nectar_s

Hi Becky,

Per the passport India website, they have mentioned about one year statement. 
Check here. 

List of Acceptable Documents

Also, not all bank statements are accepted proof of documents, if you have a bank statement from the list of banks mentioned in this , then you are good to go.. 

http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/pdf/List_of_banks_for_address_proof.pdf




Becky26 said:


> *Guys, I just had one more question:-*
> Is there a time limit as to how long the applicant must stay at one address before they can apply for the PCC from the RPO? Like do I need to be resident at my current address for a minimum of 1 year before I can apply for my PCC?
> 
> I'm asking this because my husband and I (after over 4 years in Australia) flew to India on May 23, 2014. So it hasn't really been 1 year since I moved in to the new house my parents bought. Do I need to wait. Or can I apply for the PCC regardless of how long I've live there?
> Please kindly advice.
> Eagerly waiting for your suggestion. Thanks a lot for your time :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sravanthi,
> 
> Not sure if you noticed, but the bar graphs in the Summary Graph Sheet are not there anymore :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: Only the table are there. Just wondering if you made any changes?
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Ooopssss!!!!! I didn't notice...I haven't done any update in graph sheet recently.

Apologies if i have done it, without my knowledge 

Thanks for updating the graph sheet 

Good day
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

nectar_s said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Per the passport India website, they have mentioned about one year statement.
> Check here.
> 
> List of Acceptable Documents
> 
> Also, not all bank statements are accepted proof of documents, if you have a bank statement from the list of banks mentioned in this , then you are good to go..
> 
> http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/pdf/List_of_banks_for_address_proof.pdf


Hey nectar_s,

Thanks for your reply. I think you misunderstood my question. 
I'm aware of the fact that not all bank statements are acceptable. The bank I'm with is in the list of the acceptable banks, so that's not a problem.
Even though I wasn't in India for 4 and a half years, my bank account was still open. That's how I can supply 1 year bank statements. 
But the time period when I have physically started living at this address has been not for 12 months yet.

*My question is:- does the applicant need to be living at the residence for 12 months minimum to be able to apply for PCC from the RPO?*
Look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Ooopssss!!!!! I didn't notice...I haven't done any update in graph sheet recently.
> 
> Apologies if i have done it, without my knowledge
> 
> Thanks for updating the graph sheet
> 
> Good day
> Sravanthi


No worries, I always update them. 
The graphs are just gone.....*phoooof* like someone's deleted them:scared::scared:
Any clue?


----------



## nectar_s

Hi Becky,

I understood your question , for additional information i provided you the link.

BTW, i dont seem that you have an issue, because when i got my pcc , i was living in a different state in India , but all my proofs belong to my hometown, still i told them that i stay in hometown only and received PCC in the same day. 

i think they rather go with proofs than the physical living. 





Becky26 said:


> Hey nectar_s,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I think you misunderstood my question.
> I'm aware of the fact that not all bank statements are acceptable. The bank I'm with is in the list of the acceptable banks, so that's not a problem.
> Even though I wasn't in India for 4 and a half years, my bank account was still open. That's how I can supply 1 year bank statements.
> But the time period when I have physically started living at this address has been not for 12 months yet.
> 
> *My question is:- does the applicant need to be living at the residence for 12 months minimum to be able to apply for PCC from the RPO?*
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> No worries, I always update them.
> The graphs are just gone.....*phoooof* like someone's deleted them:scared::scared:
> Any clue?


I am just wondering whether u updated the total applications column for the month of may in the last Table? Coz when i supposed to enter the total applications number for may in the graph sheet..to my surprise it's already updated..
If not so..some body might be accessing the sheet


----------



## Becky26

nectar_s said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I understood your question , for additional information i provided you the link.
> 
> BTW, i dont seem that you have an issue, because when i got my pcc , i was living in a different state in India , but all my proofs belong to my hometown, still i told them that i stay in hometown only and received PCC in the same day.
> 
> i think they rather go with proofs than the physical living.



That's good news then!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it. God Bless You!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> I am just wondering whether u updated the total applications column for the month of may in the last Table? Coz when i supposed to enter the total applications number for may in the graph sheet..to my surprise it's already updated..
> If not so..some body might be accessing the sheet



Yeah, that's me who updates the summary graph tables. I do it every time there is a new member/file goes in queue/a visa is granted :smile:
I can see the tables but not the graphs.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

nectar_s said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I understood your question , for additional information i provided you the link.
> 
> BTW, i dont seem that you have an issue, because when i got my pcc , i was living in a different state in India , but all my proofs belong to my hometown, still i told them that i stay in hometown only and received PCC in the same day.
> 
> i think they rather go with proofs than the physical living.


Yes Becky, I would suggest you to go with nectar_s suggestion, just tell them that u are living in the same address whatever is there in the the proof documents, coz they won't go for residential address check, the same day they will issue the PCC.
Keep the available documents that are listed in website
For my case just they asked my sponsor details to issue.
Good luck don't stress
Sravanthi


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Yeah, that's me who updates the summary graph tables. I do it every time there is a new member/file goes in queue/a visa is granted :smile:
> I can see the tables but not the graphs.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Oh that's good, Now did u check the graph sheet? I can see the graphs becky, just have a look


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sravanthi,
> 
> Hope you're doing well. Have you heard anything from AHC regarding your application?
> Thanks a lot for the positive encouragement. It means a lot during this difficult time.
> 
> Hi ,
> I did't get any update from AHC Becky, coz my medicals are not still updated at AHC.
> I have completed my health examination on 12th May, but still the clinic didn't send the report ..don't know how long they will take to update
> 
> And the only thing i can give u is my support...coz i know the pain u are undergoing
> 
> GOD bless u soon
> Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Oh that's good, Now did u check the graph sheet? I can see the graphs becky, just have a look


Nope!!  still can't see the bar graphs.
I can see the tables though. So not gonna worry about it.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi ,
> I did't get any update from AHC Becky, coz my medicals are not still updated at AHC.
> I have completed my health examination on 12th May, but still the clinic didn't send the report ..don't know how long they will take to update
> 
> And the only thing i can give u is my support...coz i know the pain u are undergoing
> 
> GOD bless u soon
> Sravanthi


Thanks so much. I can't explain how much I appreciate it. Just your support mean so much. 

Keep checking your status on the online eMedical portal. Don't worry, everything will be fine very soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Good luck Becky, U will get it, I guess whatever docs u have are enough to get it


Get a copy of email from AHC ,May be it will help . 
You can show it to psk n request them its urgent.


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Get a copy of email from AHC ,May be it will help .
> You can show it to psk n request them its urgent.


I'm all over it....hahahaha :nod::nod::nod::nod:
Almost finished with preparing my document file.

Below are the documents I'm gonna be carrying with me:-
1. Original Marriage Certificate;
2. Current Passport (Issued in Canberra);
3. Old/Cancelled Passport (Issued in Ghaziabad);
4. Copy of Case Officer's email requesting PCC;
5. Copy of my Domicile;
6. Original Affidavit;
7. Bank Statements from the past 1 year; and
8. Application Reference Number (ARN)

Hope this is plenty to get the PCC on the same day. 
Thanks a lot for your help. 
Please let me know if I'm missing out something :smile: Thanks!!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## singh87

Hey guys,

I have a question that how long it takes to get acknowledgement letter from AHC as it is showing application under process at AHC Delhi from 13/05/14 on VFS Site. 

Thanks in advance

Regards, 
Singh87


----------



## Becky26

singh87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a question that how long it takes to get acknowledgement letter from AHC as it is showing application under process at AHC Delhi from 13/05/14 on VFS Site.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards,
> Singh87


Hey Singh87,

It's not necessary for AHC to send acknowledgement letter to everyone, I think. Many applicants in the past only received acknowledgement from VFS but nothing from AHC. You should wait for a little longer. AHC sometimes sends the acknowledgement and medical and/or PCC request together. You might receive it next week knowing that it's only been 3 days since you applied for the visa.

Having said that, you can definitely call AHC to confirm. Hope this helps. 

Good Luck! Please do ask around.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## singh87

Becky26 said:


> Hey Singh87,
> 
> It's not necessary for AHC to send acknowledgement letter to everyone, I think. Many applicants in the past only received acknowledgement from VFS but nothing from AHC. You should wait for a little longer. AHC sometimes sends the acknowledgement and medical and/or PCC request together.
> Having said that, you can definitely call AHC to confirm. Hope this helps.
> 
> Good Luck! Please do ask around.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky,

Really appreciated your advice. 

Regards, 
Singh87


----------



## lonestar56

singh87 said:


> Thanks Becky,
> 
> Really appreciated your advice.
> 
> Regards,
> Singh87


In a week time I have lodged my application on 29 th Oct and received acknowledgement on 3 rd Dec


----------



## singh87

lonestar56 said:


> In a week time I have lodged my application on 29 th Oct and received acknowledgement on 3 rd Dec


Hey lonestar56,

Thanks for sharing. I will wait for one week if not received by then. I will contact AHC to confirm about it. I will let you guys know if any update comes.

Regards, 
Singh87


----------



## Surekha V Kumar

Hi Becky,

Thanks for your kind reply.I will contact the case officer and post the update.


----------



## Becky26

singh87 said:


> Thanks Becky,
> 
> Really appreciated your advice.
> 
> Regards,
> Singh87


No worries, happy to help :smile:
Don't stress. You'll probably receive it when they send you the medical request, like I did :thumb::thumb:
Please keep us updated, thanks!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Please fill the SS Update Form again. Thanks!*



Surekha V Kumar said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for your kind reply.I will contact the case officer and post the update.


No worries :smile:
Good Luck, hope things work out for you very soon.

P.S.- Could you please fill the SS Update Form with your correct details as there was an error in the last set of details you filled in. Your CO allotment date is incorrect, also you missed filling in the dates for the visitor visa application and approval. Thanks for your help. Below is the link to the SS form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sydney22

Hi Becky,

Hope you doing good! All the Best for your PCC and I wish you get your visa soon. An update from my side, I received an email today from my case officer that my file is in file queue now.

Thank you so much for your help and attention.

Good luck to everyone

Regards
Sydney22


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



sydney22 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Hope you doing good! All the Best for your PCC and I wish you get your visa soon. An update from my side, I received an email today from my case officer that my file is in file queue now.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help and attention.
> 
> Good luck to everyone
> 
> Regards
> Sydney22


Hey Sydney22,

Congratulations for getting the file in final queue so quick!!:lock1::lock1: You are very lucky. Not too long now. Very happy for you. Good Luck and thanks for updating us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## singh87

Hello guys,

Could someone please change my wife's application lodging location to Ahmedabad. 

Sorry for the confusion. 

Regards, 
Singh87


----------



## Becky26

singh87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Could someone please change my wife's application lodging location to Ahmedabad.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Regards,
> Singh87


No problem! Done!
Thanks for the update. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

singh87 said:


> Hey lonestar56,
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I will wait for one week if not received by then. I will contact AHC to confirm about it. I will let you guys know if any update comes.
> 
> Regards,
> Singh87


Hey , 

Did u observe the dates I posted , it actually took one month I missed November month . Don't panic .. 29 th oct is dol and Dec 3 rd is acknowledge and medical exam list with hap id. I posted the dates correctly after checking my gmail.. but made a wrong calculation . Apologies


----------



## singh87

lonestar56 said:


> Hey ,
> 
> Did u observe the dates I posted , it actually took one month I missed November month . Don't panic .. 29 th oct is dol and Dec 3 rd is acknowledge and medical exam list with hap id. I posted the dates correctly after checking my gmail.. but made a wrong calculation . Apologies


No worries lonestar56.

Thanks for letting me know. Appreciated

Regard, 
Singh87


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sydney22,
> 
> Congratulations for getting the file in final queue so quick!!:lock1::lock1: You are very lucky. Not too long now. Very happy for you. Good Luck and thanks for updating us.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Congratulations


----------



## singh87

sydney22 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Hope you doing good! All the Best for your PCC and I wish you get your visa soon. An update from my side, I received an email today from my case officer that my file is in file queue now.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help and attention.
> 
> Good luck to everyone
> 
> Regards
> Sydney22


Hello Sydney22,

Very happy for you.

I hope you get visa soon.

Regards, 
Singh87


----------



## sydney22

Thank you Becky.

Regards
Sydney22


----------



## sydney22

Hi Singh87

Thank you and I wish the same for you and all those waiting.

Regards
Sydney22


----------



## deejay2k

*Medicals*

Hi Everyone, 
I am a new member of this forum.
I've filled in my wife's details in the spreadsheet link.
I've got a question regarding medicals. My wife is going for her medicals this month and she has the printout from the eMedical client along with the HAP ID letter from the dept., passport, photographs etc. Does she need to carry any other forms with her. 
Thanks


----------



## singh87

deejay2k said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am a new member of this forum.
> I've filled in my wife's details in the spreadsheet link.
> I've got a question regarding medicals. My wife is going for her medicals this month and she has the printout from the eMedical client along with the HAP ID letter from the dept., passport, photographs etc. Does she need to carry any other forms with her.
> Thanks


Hello Deejay2k,

Welcome to the forum.

You must take the following to your health examination:

1. an eMedical referral letter, a Health Examinations list or other equivalent documentation provided to you by the department which indicates your HAP ID

2.a valid passport

3.your prescription spectacles or contact lenses (if applicable)

4.existing specialist and/or other relevant medical reports for known medical conditions

5.any previous chest x-rays.

You can also go to web link to confirm. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm

Regards, 
Singh87


----------



## deejay2k

Thanks Singh87


----------



## naseefoz

Becky26 said:


> Hey naseefoz,
> 
> Welcome to the Thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> 
> You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts.
> Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> *I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
> So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
> Thank you very much.*
> 
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
> Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.
> 
> 
> *REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*You have 2 options you can choose from; Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) Visa also known as Fiance Visa or Partner (Subclass 309/100) Visa commonly known as Spouse Visa.
> 
> Which visa you can apply for depends on your relationship status.
> *Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) Visa* is for someone who is engaged to an Australian Citizen, Permanent Resident or an eligible New Zealand Citizen. Once this visa is granted the visa holder has 9 months to get married and apply for Partner (Subclass 820/801) Visa which is the Partner "onshore" visa application.
> Below is a link from DIBP website which has more detailed explanation:-
> https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/300.aspx
> 
> Another link from VFS website which has important information like the document checklist, visa fees for applicants from India:-
> Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Family-Partner
> 
> *Once you get married you can apply for Partner Onshore (Subclass 820/100) Visa.
> Below is the link from the DIBP website with more details:-*
> https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/801-820.aspx
> *The processing time frame for this visa is 12-15 months. The applicant is allowed to be onshore during the processing time and "MUST" be in Australia to be able to get the visa granted.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Partner (Subclass 309/100) Visa* is for someone who is either married to or in a de facto relationship with an Australian Citizen, Permanent Resident or an eligible New Zealand Citizen. This is an "offshore" partner visa application. Meaning the applicant must be outside Australia to get the visa granted.
> The applicant applies for both the provisional and the permanent visa at the same time.
> *This is a 2 stage visa application:- first is the Subclass 309 which is the Partner Provisional Visa and is valid for 2 years. Second is the Subclass 100 which is the Partner Permanent (PR) Visa valid for 5 years. *
> 
> *The applicant is eligible to apply for Partner Permanent (Subclass 100) Visa 2 years from the date of application of the partner visa irrespective of when the visa was approved.*
> Once the 2 years are over DIBP will contact you and will re-assess your relationship, request further documents to prove the genuinity of your relationship and that it's going to continue in the future before they grant the permanent partner visa.
> https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/309-100.aspx
> 
> *The current global processing time frame for this visa is 12 months. Indicative time frame for AHC New Delhi is 8-11 months. The applicant "MUST" be outside Australia to get the visa granted.
> *
> Make sure you read the Partner Migration Booklet which is available on the DIBP website. I have attached the booklet below with my post.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck! Feel free to ask if you have more queries. Apologies for the long post. There is just too much information regarding these visas that is important.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Hi Becky,

Thank you very much for the information. I will surely go through all the links and I never expected such a detailed info. 
Thanks again and you are such a gift to this forum.

Cheers...


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Thanks so much. I can't explain how much I appreciate it. Just your support mean so much.
> 
> Keep checking your status on the online eMedical portal. Don't worry, everything will be fine very soon. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky, 
Could you please let me know this is the site where i have to check for my medicals
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
Thanks in advance becky 
Good day
Sravanthi


----------



## Ansh311

Hi Becky,

No news from my side, heard nothing at all.
My wife is in India now a days , so just travelling around and showing her a lil bit of India.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



deejay2k said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am a new member of this forum.
> I've filled in my wife's details in the spreadsheet link.
> I've got a question regarding medicals. My wife is going for her medicals this month and she has the printout from the eMedical client along with the HAP ID letter from the dept., passport, photographs etc. Does she need to carry any other forms with her.
> Thanks


Hey deejay2k,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form. Sravanthi added your details to the main SS. You can view your application details in the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
Singh87 has mentioned everything you need to take with you. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Please keep us updated and feel free to ask if you have more questions :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

naseefoz said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thank you very much for the information. I will surely go through all the links and I never expected such a detailed info.
> Thanks again and you are such a gift to this forum.
> 
> Cheers...


Hey naseefoz,

No worries, glad I could help :smile:
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Thanks Becky,
> Could you please let me know this is the site where i have to check for my medicals
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> Thanks in advance becky
> Good day
> Sravanthi


Hey Sravanthi,

Yeah, this is the link to the eMedical website where you can check the progress of your medicals. Good Luck. Hoping they get sent to AHC ASAP :smile:
Please keep us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Ansh311 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> No news from my side, heard nothing at all.
> My wife is in India now a days , so just travelling around and showing her a lil bit of India.


Hey Ansh311,

Hope you're well and enjoying travelling with the Mrs  
Try to call AHC twice a week because a forum member told me that once the application crosses the 10th month mark since DOL, the application is sent to the urgent processing pile. So hopefully you and I and 2 others from July 2013 will finally have our happy ending.

Good Luck!!! Please let us know if you hear something.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## harsingh

Hello Everyone,
I had not been able to check the forum everyday but can you please advise which months files are being qued at this stage.
We lodged in dec 13.
And Becky are you in Aus now?
Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!*



harsingh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I had not been able to check the forum everyday but can you please advise which months files are being qued at this stage.
> We lodged in dec 13.
> And Becky are you in Aus now?
> Thanks


Hey harsingh,

November 2013 applicants are getting CO allocated and files sent to the final queue. Although there are some November applicants who are waiting for CO allocation. As per SS, 4 out of 9 applicants are still waiting. 
Below is the link to the SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

You might have to wait for a little longer. 

I only wish I was in Australia. I'm a July 2013 applicant and am still waiting. My file still isn't in the final queue. Every day praying for the day when my visa will get approved. Don't know how long this wait is going to be ray:ray:ray:ray:

Good Luck!!! Hope your visa processing is free of delays.
Please keep us updated, thanks!! :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Triple Century*

Been 300 days since DOL today and I can't see a single ray of hope of this ending soon :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :frown::frown::frown::frown: :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: :sad::sad::sad::sad:

Hoping this will misery will end soon ray:ray:ray:ray:
Good Luck to all waiting. Have a relaxing Sunday.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Been 300 days since DOL today and I can't see a single ray of hope of this ending soon :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :frown::frown::frown::frown: :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: :sad::sad::sad::sad:
> 
> Hoping this will misery will end soon ray:ray:ray:ray:
> Good Luck to all waiting. Have a relaxing Sunday.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Omg don't worry it's on the way....a month or so .. or two that's it.


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Omg don't worry it's on the way....a month or so .. or two that's it.


Thanks for you kind words. But nothing is for sure when it comes to AHC. The worst thing is that no one can guarantee anything 
Hope your visa comes soon :smile:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sravanthi,
> 
> Yeah, this is the link to the eMedical website where you can check the progress of your medicals. Good Luck. Hoping they get sent to AHC ASAP :smile:
> Please keep us updated.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky, Hoping that it will be done by this week, will update you 

Have a blessed sunday
Sravanthi


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Been 300 days since DOL today and I can't see a single ray of hope of this ending soon :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :frown::frown::frown::frown: :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: :sad::sad::sad::sad:
> 
> Hoping this will misery will end soon ray:ray:ray:ray:
> Good Luck to all waiting. Have a relaxing Sunday.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Soon your wait will be over becky, be strong dear 
Belated birthday wishes to u r hubby , I can understand how much u miss him, but soon GOD will gift u with double happiness :kiss:

GOD bless 
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Soon your wait will be over becky, be strong dear
> Belated birthday wishes to u r hubby , I can understand how much u miss him, but soon GOD will gift u with double happiness :kiss:
> 
> GOD bless
> Sravanthi


Hey Sravanthi,

Thanks so much darl!!! :hug::hug: Amen to your wish :amen::amen::amen::amen:
Thanks a lot for you prayers. God Bless You!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

*about co officer*

Hello everyone,

Does anyone have any idea that after loadging application and after getting acknowledgement letter and medical request is there any name of CO been given in acknowledgement letter ?

Actually in my case when i loadge my application with 15 days i got acknowledgement letter along with medical letter.In acknowledgement letter there is name of person along with it position number but it doesnt make any clearance that he is my case officer bcoz it shows his name and position number nothing additional details like visa officer or case officer is given on letter.

By this position number and name of person,i should believe that my file has been allocated case officer or not ?

Please advise if anyone have any idea ?

Thanks and Regards

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

*Standard Procedure*



desai369 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have any idea that after loadging application and after getting acknowledgement letter and medical request is there any name of CO been given in acknowledgement letter ?
> 
> Actually in my case when i loadge my application with 15 days i got acknowledgement letter along with medical letter.In acknowledgement letter there is name of person along with it position number but it doesnt make any clearance that he is my case officer bcoz it shows his name and position number nothing additional details like visa officer or case officer is given on letter.
> 
> By this position number and name of person,i should believe that my file has been allocated case officer or not ?
> 
> Please advise if anyone have any idea ?
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey Chirag,

Exact same thing happened with me when I applied. My acknowledgement letter and medicals were sent to me within 2 days of my DOL. 
*Unfortunately the name of the person on your letter is not of your CO. *This is a new pattern AHC has started following since July 2013.
*CO is allocated 25-26 weeks after the DOL.* 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sarselva

Becky26 said:


> Been 300 days since DOL today and I can't see a single ray of hope of this ending soon :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :frown::frown::frown::frown: :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: :sad::sad::sad::sad:
> 
> Hoping this will misery will end soon ray:ray:ray:ray:
> Good Luck to all waiting. Have a relaxing Sunday.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
Honestly i could only now understand what this waiting period mean as my hubby had left last week .Things will move on quick  Happy days are near 
Wish you good luck  and hope you are way close to get the PCC. Do update us

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> Hi Becky,
> Honestly i could only now understand what this waiting period mean as my hubby had left last week .Things will move on quick  Happy days are near
> Wish you good luck  and hope you are way close to get the PCC. Do update us
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


Hey Saranya,

Everything is dull and not fun without the husband, each day feels like a year. Weekend feels like a decade. I hate the weekends. I know many others who work full time are going to disagree 

If everything goes well, I'll be going to the RPO sometime this week. Hoping things will get done smoothly. Thanks for your wishes. I will keep you updated :smile:
Good Luck to you too. Hope you get your visa very soon. Not long for you now 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List- Week 4 of May 2014*


Hey Everyone!!!

Hope everyone had a relaxing weekend. There have only been 5 grants so far in this month. Not a good number compared to number of grants in May 2013.
Please keep praying for all of us. 

Below is the prediction list for 4th week of May 2014:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Rudhresh-----------------------61---------------------------221
Akshay.shah--------------------50---------------------------249lane:
Kapil23987--------------------53---------------------------263
asahni--------------------------46----------------------------215lane:
gaurav.a.shah------------------52----------------------------248
loveforever-------------------42----------------------------270
ReubenAlexander-------------40---------------------------210
Deeps11-----------------------35--------------------------242
Sarselva-----------------------32--------------------------224
candycrush-------------------34---------------------------217
new_member-----------------34--------------------------217
Roshana-----------------------34-------------------------371 *(Visa can be granted anytime)*
lonestar56-------------------18-------------------------202
Varun Chokkarapu-----------14-------------------------256
Sydney22-------------------03-------------------------187


Guys, please don't forget to share your good news with us.
*Rudhresh, just wondering if you have heard anything from AHC. It's been over 60 since DOQ for your file. Kindly please update us. Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time* :smile:

Good luck to all!!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vchandm23

How to enter my details on to this excel spreadsheet ... I have applied my VISA online, 31 March 2014. Still I haven't got any response from the High Commission. 

I came to know through this spreadsheet that it takes 3-5 months for a case office to be allocated for a file. Kindly confirm whether my understanding is right.

Thanks for doing a great job guys, very informative. 

Cheers,
vchandm23.


----------



## candycrush

Becky26 said:


> Hey Everyone!!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a relaxing weekend. There have only been 5 grants so far in this month. Not a good number compared to number of grants in May 2013.
> Please keep praying for all of us.
> 
> Below is the prediction list for 4th week of May 2014:-
> 
> SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
> Rudhresh-----------------------61---------------------------221
> Akshay.shah--------------------50---------------------------249lane:
> Kapil23987--------------------53---------------------------263
> asahni--------------------------46----------------------------215lane:
> gaurav.a.shah------------------52----------------------------248
> loveforever-------------------42----------------------------270
> ReubenAlexander-------------40---------------------------210
> Deeps11-----------------------35--------------------------242
> Sarselva-----------------------32--------------------------224
> candycrush-------------------34---------------------------217
> new_member-----------------34--------------------------217
> Roshana-----------------------34-------------------------371 *(Visa can be granted anytime)*
> lonestar56-------------------18-------------------------202
> Varun Chokkarapu-----------14-------------------------256
> Sydney22-------------------03-------------------------187
> 
> 
> Guys, please don't forget to share your good news with us.
> *Rudhresh, just wondering if you have heard anything from AHC. It's been over 60 since DOQ for your file. Kindly please update us. Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time* :smile:
> 
> Good luck to all!!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hope at least 5 additional people tick off the list!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## desai369

*hello*



Becky26 said:


> Hey Chirag,
> 
> Exact same thing happened with me when I applied. My acknowledgement letter and medicals were sent to me within 2 days of my DOL.
> *Unfortunately the name of the person on your letter is not of your CO. *This is a new pattern AHC has started following since July 2013.
> *CO is allocated 25-26 weeks after the DOL.*
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hello Becky,

Thanks for the information.

And yes it is bit confusing from AHC, I was feeling that i got the CO but if it happens to you also than i feel that i was on wrong path.

Certainly this is very lenghty process and due to which it is really difficult to stay apart from our dearest ones,also it get worst for the people if either of the partner is leaving alone in both countries.

Hope you and everyone in this forum gets the visa soon as it is really painful to stay away from our loved ones.

Best of luck to you and everyone who is waiting.

Regards

Chirag


----------



## Justdeeps

Be strong...things are gonna get better soon   Good luck!!



Becky26 said:


> Been 300 days since DOL today and I can't see a single ray of hope of this ending soon :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :frown::frown::frown::frown: :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: :sad::sad::sad::sad:
> 
> Hoping this will misery will end soon ray:ray:ray:ray:
> Good Luck to all waiting. Have a relaxing Sunday.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Dear All,

I am a new member on this thread. 

I am a PR holder. I got my visa in feb and afterwards I got married in April.

Now I want to apply Partner visa for my spouse. I have made my first entry in Australia and I am currently living in India.

As per the posts I read earlier I just want to inform others that I checked the same from MARA agents whether I can apply for spouse visa while staying in India. They confirmed it that I can apply for it as there is not much gap in between the PR visa grant and marriage.

Thanks & Regards
Sharmaabhi


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

vchandm23 said:


> How to enter my details on to this excel spreadsheet ... I have applied my VISA online, 31 March 2014. Still I haven't got any response from the High Commission.
> 
> I came to know through this spreadsheet that it takes 3-5 months for a case office to be allocated for a file. Kindly confirm whether my understanding is right.
> 
> Thanks for doing a great job guys, very informative.
> 
> Cheers,
> vchandm23.


Hi vchandm23 

welcome to the forum , Ur details are updated in the spread sheet (SS). 

I am very unhappy to share this truth but yes!!!! as per the current standards of AHC, it will take 25-26 weeks to allocate a case officer (CO) to u r file.
Hope this helps you  I wish u to get your CO before this timeline 
Good luck
Sravanthi


----------



## sarselva

Sharmaabhi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a new member on this thread.
> 
> I am a PR holder. I got my visa in feb and afterwards I got married in April.
> 
> Now I want to apply Partner visa for my spouse. I have made my first entry in Australia and I am currently living in India.
> 
> As per the posts I read earlier I just want to inform others that I checked the same from MARA agents whether I can apply for spouse visa while staying in India. They confirmed it that I can apply for it as there is not much gap in between the PR visa grant and marriage.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Sharmaabhi


Hi Sharmaabhi, 

My case is similar to yours
My husband got PR 2.5 years back however he planned to invest his time in India 
for initial few years. He had just left to AUS 10 days back and planned for migration to AUS once for all. 
We got married 7 months back however we have applied for my PR on Oct 2013.

I am crossing my fingers and eagerly waiting for my result. 

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## Sharmaabhi

sarselva said:


> Hi Sharmaabhi,
> 
> My case is similar to yours
> My husband got PR 2.5 years back however he planned to invest his time in India
> for initial few years. He had just left to AUS 10 days back and planned for migration to AUS once for all.
> We got married 7 months back however we have applied for my PR on Oct 2013.
> 
> I am crossing my fingers and eagerly waiting for my result.
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya



Hi Saranya,

Thanks a lot for your reply and All the very best for your case.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Hey Everyone!!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a relaxing weekend. There have only been 5 grants so far in this month. Not a good number compared to number of grants in May 2013.
> Please keep praying for all of us.
> 
> Below is the prediction list for 4th week of May 2014:-
> 
> SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
> Rudhresh-----------------------61---------------------------221
> Akshay.shah--------------------50---------------------------249lane:
> Kapil23987--------------------53---------------------------263
> asahni--------------------------46----------------------------215lane:
> gaurav.a.shah------------------52----------------------------248
> loveforever-------------------42----------------------------270
> ReubenAlexander-------------40---------------------------210
> Deeps11-----------------------35--------------------------242
> Sarselva-----------------------32--------------------------224
> candycrush-------------------34---------------------------217
> new_member-----------------34--------------------------217
> Roshana-----------------------34-------------------------371 (Visa can be granted anytime)
> lonestar56-------------------18-------------------------202
> Varun Chokkarapu-----------14-------------------------256
> Sydney22-------------------03-------------------------187
> 
> 
> Guys, please don't forget to share your good news with us.
> Rudhresh, just wondering if you have heard anything from AHC. It's been over 60 since DOQ for your file. Kindly please update us. Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time :smile:
> 
> Good luck to all!!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Fingers crossed wish mine dont take more than 50 days...32 days to do..


----------



## _shel

Sharmaabhi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a new member on this thread.
> 
> I am a PR holder. I got my visa in feb and afterwards I got married in April.
> 
> Now I want to apply Partner visa for my spouse. I have made my first entry in Australia and I am currently living in India.
> 
> As per the posts I read earlier I just want to inform others that I checked the same from MARA agents whether I can apply for spouse visa while staying in India. They confirmed it that I can apply for it as there is not much gap in between the PR visa grant and marriage.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Sharmaabhi



You do not need an agent to apply for a spouse visa. I wouldnt waste my money personally. 

Your spouse applies for the spouse visa not you. 

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) look under sponsor. 

_*Australian permanent residents or eligible New Zealand citizens are expected to be living in Australia.*_


----------



## lonestar56

_shel said:


> You do not need an agent to apply for a spouse visa. I wouldnt waste my money personally.
> 
> Your spouse applies for the spouse visa not you.
> 
> Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) look under sponsor.
> 
> Australian permanent residents or eligible New Zealand citizens are expected to be living in Australia.


Yeah true waste of money ars 30 thousands they are charging with tax and all.. pure waste of money we all are well educated to do it on our own ..but if time is a constraint we can go for it ...again we have get our documents ready and submit at consultancy they just provide us with check list


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hi Shel & Lonestar,

I will apply it by myself as I did for my PR. I just did the exercise to be sure of the fact whether I can sponsor my spouse or not.

My spouse will apply for the visa but i vl do the work on her behalf as I am a bit familiar with the procedure.

Shel,.... really appreciate your guidance. But I confirmed it from VFS also and they have given it to me in written thru mail that I can sponsor my spouse. I am just getting more and more confused. I am looking to get it confirmed from senior officials either from australia or from AHC, New delhi. I am looking for their email IDs. I have mailed AHC, new delhi at [email protected] twice but havn't got any accurate reply till date except the acknowledgment mail.

I have the details of Assistant Minister for Immigration and Border Protection but first I am trying within India only.

Looking further for any guidance.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> And yes it is bit confusing from AHC, I was feeling that i got the CO but if it happens to you also than i feel that i was on wrong path.
> 
> Certainly this is very lenghty process and due to which it is really difficult to stay apart from our dearest ones,also it get worst for the people if either of the partner is leaving alone in both countries.
> 
> Hope you and everyone in this forum gets the visa soon as it is really painful to stay away from our loved ones.
> 
> Best of luck to you and everyone who is waiting.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Chirag



Hey Chirag,

This is unfortunately is a very lengthy and frustrating process. All we can do is wait for our turn. I haven't seen my husband in over 6 months. We do speak on Skype but it doesn't make this horrible situation any easier.

Thanks for your wishes :smile:
Hope things work out smoothly for you. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Sharmaabhi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a new member on this thread.
> 
> I am a PR holder. I got my visa in feb and afterwards I got married in April.
> 
> Now I want to apply Partner visa for my spouse. I have made my first entry in Australia and I am currently living in India.
> 
> As per the posts I read earlier I just want to inform others that I checked the same from MARA agents whether I can apply for spouse visa while staying in India. They confirmed it that I can apply for it as there is not much gap in between the PR visa grant and marriage.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Sharmaabhi


Hey Sharmaabhi,

Welcome to the Thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
I would suggest that you should definitely speak to MARA agent, not just one but quite a few of them. In Australia, there is no fees for first consultations. So you have a chance of gathering information, whatever you can get. 

Having said that, from my experience hiring an agent just adds another person to this already complicated process. Once you hire an agent, AHC will only communicate to you through your agent. And after hearing many people on this thread, agents have been very lazy in doing their job. Some people had their visas approved and were informed by the agent 2-3 weeks after the visa was granted that their grant letter was sitting in their agent's inbox while he was pre-occupied in doing something else or I should say getting more people to hire him/her.
Seniors, please advice. Thanks :smile:

*So I don't think agents do something that we can't already do. All the information is available on the internet :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger: So don't waste your money. *
In Australia agents cost between AUD2000 to AUD3000. That's just a rough estimate. They could cost even more. It's not worth it. 

Applicants who have medical complication are most likely to hire agents because when it comes to getting medical conditions waived, agents do know how to work wonders. 
Besides that, things are pretty straightforward.

*ACKNOWLEDGEMENT LETTER:- *
AHC doesn't email an acknowledgement letter to every single applicant. Usually the acknowledgement letter and the HAP ID is emailed to the applicant together. When AHC will send you these documents is very hard to say because there is no procedure which they follow. If you have a look at the SS, you'll see many applicants are still waiting to get the medicals done. 
Some applicants got the acknowledgement letter after a few months. So just wait and see what happens.

There shouldn't be any dramas. There are a few other applicants who are in the same situation as you. And their applications seems to be moving along just fine. So make sure you do a thorough research. 

I have attached the Partner Migration Booklet with this post. Make sure you read it carefully as it has a lot of information in it that you will need very soon.
Feel free to ask if you have any queries.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!! :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



vchandm23 said:


> How to enter my details on to this excel spreadsheet ... I have applied my VISA online, 31 March 2014. Still I haven't got any response from the High Commission.
> 
> I came to know through this spreadsheet that it takes 3-5 months for a case office to be allocated for a file. Kindly confirm whether my understanding is right.
> 
> Thanks for doing a great job guys, very informative.
> 
> Cheers,
> vchandm23.


Hey vchandm23,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Sravathi has added your details to the main SS. Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form.
You can view your details in the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.

Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
You unfortunately your understanding is correct. CO allocating takes 25-26 weeks from Date of Lodgement (DOL). Sorry for being the bearer of bad news but you have a long wait ahead of you.

Feel free to ask if you have any queries.
Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Sharmaabhi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a new member on this thread.
> 
> I am a PR holder. I got my visa in feb and afterwards I got married in April.
> 
> Now I want to apply Partner visa for my spouse. I have made my first entry in Australia and I am currently living in India.
> 
> As per the posts I read earlier I just want to inform others that I checked the same from MARA agents whether I can apply for spouse visa while staying in India. They confirmed it that I can apply for it as there is not much gap in between the PR visa grant and marriage.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Sharmaabhi


Yes you can apply for partner visa 309 , even my husb got his Pr before marriage , later aftr couple of months like 4 months after marriage we applied for my partner visa as we planned to move Australia. Now he is in aus , as he has to make his first landing before April 14 , and working there since 2 months.


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sharmaabhi,
> 
> Welcome to the Thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> 
> You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> *FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
> Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts.
> Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> *I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
> So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
> Thank you very much.*
> 
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
> Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.
> 
> *REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*
> I would suggest that you should definitely speak to MARA agent, not just one but quite a few of them. In Australia, there is no fees for first consultations. So you have a chance of gathering information, whatever you can get.
> 
> Having said that, from my experience hiring an agent just adds another person to this already complicated process. Once you hire an agent, AHC will only communicate to you through your agent. And after hearing many people on this thread, agents have been very lazy in doing their job. Some people had their visas approved and were informed by the agent 2-3 weeks after the visa was granted that their grant letter was sitting in their agent's inbox while he was pre-occupied in doing something else or I should say getting more people to hire him/her.
> Seniors, please advice. Thanks :smile:
> 
> *So I don't think agents do something that we can't already do. All the information is available on the internet :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger: So don't waste your money. *
> In Australia agents cost between AUD2000 to AUD3000. That's just a rough estimate. They could cost even more. It's not worth it.
> 
> Applicants who have medical complication are most likely to hire agents because when it comes to getting medical conditions waived, agents do know how to work wonders.
> Besides that, things are pretty straightforward.
> 
> *ACKNOWLEDGEMENT LETTER:- *
> AHC doesn't email an acknowledgement letter to every single applicant. Usually the acknowledgement letter and the HAP ID is emailed to the applicant together. When AHC will send you these documents is very hard to say because there is no procedure which they follow. If you have a look at the SS, you'll see many applicants are still waiting to get the medicals done.
> Some applicants got the acknowledgement letter after a few months. So just wait and see what happens.
> 
> There shouldn't be any dramas. There are a few other applicants who are in the same situation as you. And their applications seems to be moving along just fine. So make sure you do a thorough research.
> 
> I have attached the Partner Migration Booklet with this post. Make sure you read it carefully as it has a lot of information in it that you will need very soon.
> Feel free to ask if you have any queries.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!! :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hey Becky,

Thanks a ton for such a warm welcome.

Moreover, thanks again for such a detailed response.

All the very best for your case too.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## candycrush

Surprise surprise - I was told by AHC current processing time for final que is 5-6weeks (called them earlier today).


----------



## Sharmaabhi

lonestar56 said:


> Yes you can apply for partner visa 309 , even my husb got his Pr before marriage , later aftr couple of months like 4 months after marriage we applied for my partner visa as we planned to move Australia. Now he is in aus , as he has to make his first landing before April 14 , and working there since 2 months.


Hi Lonestar,

Thanks a lot for the info. I am a bit relieved now.

Thanks & Regards
Abhi


----------



## Becky26

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Thanks a ton for such a warm welcome.
> 
> Moreover, thanks again for such a detailed response.
> 
> All the very best for your case too.
> 
> Thanks & Regards


No worries, glad I can help. 
Thanks for your kind wishes.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

candycrush said:


> Surprise surprise - I was told by AHC current processing time for final que is 5-6weeks (called them earlier today).


35 to 42 days .. good news


----------



## Becky26

candycrush said:


> Surprise surprise - I was told by AHC current processing time for final que is 5-6weeks (called them earlier today).


Thanks so much for sharing this great news!!!!
Get packing people who are in the prediction list with 35+ days in final queue.
Good Luck to you and all the others!!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

candycrush said:


> Surprise surprise - I was told by AHC current processing time for final que is 5-6weeks (called them earlier today).


Oh wow..Thanks a lot for sharing such a happy happy news


----------



## ReubenAlexander

I just realized , I am in the green zone - @ 40 days since final queue... It has been a very long journey for me like the rest of u.. pray all of get ur visas ASAP



Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Oh wow..Thanks a lot for sharing such a happy happy news


----------



## Becky26

ReubenAlexander said:


> I just realized , I am in the green zone - @ 40 days since final queue... It has been a very long journey for me like the rest of u.. pray all of get ur visas ASAP


Yesss!!!!!! Good news should be in your inbox very very soon.
Please keep us updated  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

ReubenAlexander said:


> I just realized , I am in the green zone - @ 40 days since final queue... It has been a very long journey for me like the rest of u.. pray all of get ur visas ASAP


Wow.. you are expecting it this week nice.


----------



## sydney22

Hi Becky and all friends,

Could you please advise how much time AHC gives after the visa is granted for initial entry, I know you have answered this in earlier post, saying PCC and Medicals whichever expires first, but I would like to confirm if we can request them for an extended date, is it possible to get 5-6 months time after the visa is granted.

I need to arrange few things in the meantime.

Thank you
Sydney22


----------



## sydney22

Has someone in the forum requested for this extension and if it worked?

Thank you


----------



## _shel

sydney22 said:


> Hi Becky and all friends,
> 
> Could you please advise how much time AHC gives after the visa is granted for initial entry, I know you have answered this in earlier post, saying PCC and Medicals whichever expires first, but I would like to confirm if we can request them for an extended date, is it possible to get 5-6 months time after the visa is granted.
> 
> I need to arrange few things in the meantime.
> 
> Thank you
> Sydney22


 You are given 12 months from the date you completed medicals and PCC as they have a 12 month expiry. Dependent on when you did these you can get 12 months or as little as 1 month. 

Extensions are not given except in case of serious illness, death etc. Where significant evidence must be provided for it to be considered, it is not guaranteed.


----------



## Becky26

sydney22 said:


> Hi Becky and all friends,
> 
> Could you please advise how much time AHC gives after the visa is granted for initial entry, I know you have answered this in earlier post, saying PCC and Medicals whichever expires first, but I would like to confirm if we can request them for an extended date, is it possible to get 5-6 months time after the visa is granted.
> 
> I need to arrange few things in the meantime.
> 
> Thank you
> Sydney22





sydney22 said:


> Has someone in the forum requested for this extension and if it worked?
> 
> Thank you





_shel said:


> You are given 12 months from the date you completed medicals and PCC as they have a 12 month expiry. Dependent on when you did these you can get 12 months or as little as 1 month.
> 
> Extensions are not given except in case of serious illness, death etc. Where significant evidence must be provided for it to be considered, it is not guaranteed.




Hey Sydney22,

*Extending the initial entry date is close to impossible.* Unless there are compelling circumstances usually if someone is very ill and or in case of death as _shel wrote in her post.

If you are lucky and are able to convince AHC that your circumstances are compelling, you might have to go through medicals and get a new PCC. Because the visa applicant/holder's PCC must be valid until the initial entry is made in Australia.
Having said that, *this is very very Risky!!* So be careful. 

I have never come across anyone who has been able to get the initial entry date extended.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

sydney22 said:


> Hi Becky and all friends,
> 
> Could you please advise how much time AHC gives after the visa is granted for initial entry, I know you have answered this in earlier post, saying PCC and Medicals whichever expires first, but I would like to confirm if we can request them for an extended date, is it possible to get 5-6 months time after the visa is granted.
> 
> I need to arrange few things in the meantime.
> 
> Thank you
> Sydney22


I had same doubt thanks for putting it forward ..


----------



## ani25588

Hiii,

132 days have passed.. no news from ahc.. its a tough tough life.... My birthday is round the corner, his is coming soon as well, our 6 month anniversary is in june.. Why cant they just let us be with our partners  

Anyway, I was just going through the spreadsheet. I noticed there is some form 1221 as well??? but no such form is mentioned in the immi checklist.. still I can see it being asked in some cases. plus I checked the content. its similar to what I have filled before.. is it necessary to fill it ?? should I do it now n submit it before the co is appointed?? 

HELP!!!

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## _shel

It is similar to form 80, not everyone has to fill it but personally I'd fill it just to save time for if/when they do! Anything that makes it move faster.


----------



## lonestar56

_shel said:


> It is similar to form 80, not everyone has to fill it but personally I'd fill it just to save time for if/when they do! Anything that makes it move faster.[/QUOTE
> 
> Did any of the guys applied got it before 8 months or less than 7 months.. I will complete 7th month this 29th and 8 th next month ...


----------



## Sushy

*Inquiry...*

*Hi all and Becky, 
Just would like to know few things from everybody/ anybody who has already walked through these difficult paths.

1)	How much they are charging for medicals and what all documents I need to carry apart from Passport. What kind of test they conduct?
2)	Can I apply for Tourist Visa right after applying my Spouse Visa even before they ask me for Medical Test or should I apply only after I go via Medical Test?
3)	I have no idea as in which form is required to fill in for Tourist Visa. My husband, does he require to send me an invitation? What is the overall procedure?
4)	After I lodge my application and my Medical test, how to update and whom to inform about my Tourist Visa? 

I would unquestionably say one thing that, this group is like a blessing for me, I have gained in-depth knowledge about any visa for the first time and I think the info shared by people here is beyond imagination because I am 101% sure that, these helpful tips cannot be shared by Agents. They would be standing right there to confuse and scare us more. Without this group the world for me is upside down when it comes to applying for Spouse Visa. Thanks to Becky, she is very helpful.
*


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi all and Becky,
> Just would like to know few things from everybody/ anybody who has already walked through these difficult paths.
> 
> 1)	How much they are charging for medicals and what all documents I need to carry apart from Passport. What kind of test they conduct?
> 2)	Can I apply for Tourist Visa right after applying my Spouse Visa even before they ask me for Medical Test or should I apply only after I go via Medical Test?
> 3)	I have no idea as in which form is required to fill in for Tourist Visa. My husband, does he require to send me an invitation? What is the overall procedure?
> 4)	After I lodge my application and my Medical test, how to update and whom to inform about my Tourist Visa?
> 
> I would unquestionably say one thing that, this group is like a blessing for me, I have gained in-depth knowledge about any visa for the first time and I think the info shared by people here is beyond imagination because I am 101% sure that, these helpful tips cannot be shared by Agents. They would be standing right there to confuse and scare us more. Without this group the world for me is upside down when it comes to applying for Spouse Visa. Thanks to Becky, she is very helpful.
> *


Hey Sushy,

Thanks for your kind words :smile: Hope you're well and your application is coming along well too.

1)	How much they are charging for medicals and what all documents I need to carry apart from Passport. What kind of test they conduct?
Answer:- I think different medical centres charge different fees. I got my medicals done at Max MedCentre, Panchsheel Park New Delhi. They charged INR 2400 which consisted of the following fees and tests:-
- Registration Charge;
- Consultation Charge of the Doctor who will do your check up;
*- HIV Test (I and II);
- Urine Test; and
- Chest X-Ray*
AHC received my cleared reports within a week.
This fees is from last July 2013, I'm sure the fees has increased. You can call when you're booking your appointment and the person on the phone will tell you the current fees. No dramas 

*You should carry the PDF that AHC will email you which has your HAP ID which contains all the tests you will need to get done. *
*Seniors, please advise if I'm missing out something* :help::help: Thanks :smile:


2)	Can I apply for Tourist Visa right after applying my Spouse Visa even before they ask me for Medical Test or should I apply only after I go via Medical Test?
Answer:- I don't think you "have" to wait to apply for the visitor visa. If I'm not wrong you can apply for the visitor visa at the same time as your partner visa. Definitely will be a different application and different paperwork.
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks :help::help:* :smile:


3)	I have no idea as in which form is required to fill in for Tourist Visa. My husband, does he require to send me an invitation? What is the overall procedure?
Answer:- My advice is first get the partner visa application off of your plate because that requires a lot of work alone. 
If you worry about the visitor visa together with the partner visa you'll go crazy. There is already so much paperwork :ranger::ranger::der::der:
First apply for the partner visa, then relax for a couple of days then apply for the visitor visa the following week. You'll have more time to work on the topic and research. And once you apply for the partner visa, visitor visa application will be like a piece of cake for you 
Below is the link from VFS website explaining the application details for visitor visa application process:-
Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Tourist
I'm not sure of the accurate details of visitor visa application. Please do ask around
*Seniors, please advice.* :help::help: 
There is a very detailed document checklist that Saras wrote for another thread user. I lost the page number. If someone has the link to that page, could you please post it on the thread so I can bookmark it for future reference. Thanks a lot! :smile:


4)	After I lodge my application and my Medical test, how to update and whom to inform about my Tourist Visa? 
Answer:- *Not sure about this......Seniors, please help. Thanks!!*:help::help:
I guess you're gonna have to call AHC so that they can add your visitor visa details to your partner visa application. So that when you do get a CO, they are aware that you have been to Australia or are still in Australia. Also email AHC your travel details i.e. plane ticket so they know when you will be returning to India.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Originally Posted by*saras712*

Here you go

VISITOR VISA CHECKLIST (Australia)


MANDATORY DOCUMENTS :*
	5 Recent passport size photo of each applicant (four photos if the applicant is required to undergo medical examination).*
	Valid passport (Original & Photocopy) with two unused visa pages for each person included in the application.*
	Bank draft of Rs. 5,800/- for each applicant as a non-refundable visa application charge payable to ‘Australian High Commission’, New Delhi (From 1st January 2012)
	A service charge of Rs. 590/- of “VFS Global Services Pvt. Ltd.” for the non-refundable services fee, it can be paid by cash.*
	Certified Copy of Marriage Certificate

DOCUMENTS FROM AUSTRALIA :*
	Affidavit/Declaration of Support
	Copy of Passport of each person living in Australia (Attested by Justice of Peace)
	Agreement / Property Ownership Documents
	Bridging Visa Grant Letter & Acknowledgement letter of GSM Visa Application
	Bank Statement (Last 6 months)
	Work References like Experience letter, Appointment letter and Salary Slips (last 6 months)*
	Tax Assessment (Last 2 years)


OTHER FINANCIAL DOCUMENTS FROM INDIA :*

	Affidavit of Support (If someone funding your trip)
	Bank Statements (last 6 months) with balance certificate
	Other Liquid funds like FDR, MIS, NSS, PF, PPF etc.*
	Income Tax Returns (Last 3 years)
	Business Registration Certificate (If applicable)
	Current Account Statement (If applicable)
	Income Certificate from TDO or Mamlatdar


----------



## sydney22

Thank you Becky and Shel


----------



## candycrush

Hi Rudhresh,

Do you have any updates from AHC yet?


----------



## candycrush

Hi Kapil23987 & gaurav.a.shah,

have you guys heard anything from AHC?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Hi Sanjana,

Please update u r details in the below link.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...kY0x2aEE#gid=9

Best Regards
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

*Thanks*



dron said:


> Originally Posted by*saras712*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> VISITOR VISA CHECKLIST (Australia)
> 
> 
> MANDATORY DOCUMENTS :*
> 	5 Recent passport size photo of each applicant (four photos if the applicant is required to undergo medical examination).*
> 	Valid passport (Original & Photocopy) with two unused visa pages for each person included in the application.*
> 	Bank draft of Rs. 5,800/- for each applicant as a non-refundable visa application charge payable to ‘Australian High Commission’, New Delhi (From 1st January 2012)
> 	A service charge of Rs. 590/- of “VFS Global Services Pvt. Ltd.” for the non-refundable services fee, it can be paid by cash.*
> 	Certified Copy of Marriage Certificate
> 
> DOCUMENTS FROM AUSTRALIA :*
> 	Affidavit/Declaration of Support
> 	Copy of Passport of each person living in Australia (Attested by Justice of Peace)
> 	Agreement / Property Ownership Documents
> 	Bridging Visa Grant Letter & Acknowledgement letter of GSM Visa Application
> 	Bank Statement (Last 6 months)
> 	Work References like Experience letter, Appointment letter and Salary Slips (last 6 months)*
> 	Tax Assessment (Last 2 years)
> 
> 
> OTHER FINANCIAL DOCUMENTS FROM INDIA :*
> 
> 	Affidavit of Support (If someone funding your trip)
> 	Bank Statements (last 6 months) with balance certificate
> 	Other Liquid funds like FDR, MIS, NSS, PF, PPF etc.*
> 	Income Tax Returns (Last 3 years)
> 	Business Registration Certificate (If applicable)
> 	Current Account Statement (If applicable)
> 	Income Certificate from TDO or Mamlatdar


Thanks so much dron. I'll bookmark it :smile:

*ONE IMPORTANT NOTE FOR THE FUTURE VISITOR VISA APPLICANTS:- Please make sure that you check the VFS website for the current visitor visa application fees as it changes quite frequently. Below is the link to the VFS website:-
http://www.vfs-au-in.com/tourist_docreq.html*

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## applepie24

Called AHC for an update. Update given: no CO still, 26 weeks is an approximate wait for CO allocation (which I have exceeded, yet no CO); then I was given the usual script that the average global processing time frame is 12 months.

This is disgusting to say the least. The fees charged for the level of service / time frames is horrendous.

*Vent Over* :mad2:


----------



## Sushy

*Thank you Becky and Dron*


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



applepie24 said:


> Called AHC for an update. Update given: no CO still, 26 weeks is an approximate wait for CO allocation (which I have exceeded, yet no CO); then I was given the usual script that the average global processing time frame is 12 months.
> 
> This is disgusting to say the least. The fees charged for the level of service / time frames is horrendous.
> 
> *Vent Over* :mad2:


Hey applepie24, 

I completely understand what you must be feeling like right now. I don't know if this will make you feel any better but I got my CO allocated after 27 weeks since DOL. 
The visa fees keeps increasing and the customer service keeps getting worse and worse. It is so sad to see how AHC treats the visa applicants. We already are in so much stress and emotional pain. They make things so much more worse for us. This is horrible :rant::rant:

Don't worry you'll get a CO very soon most probably this week. Keep praying and have faith.
Good Luck. Thanks for updating us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Thank you Becky and Dron*


No worries :smile: Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Hi all,

I totally agree with apple pie 24 , the fees we pay and the service we get are horrifying

I am just wondering if my visa exceeds the current 7 months processing time they gave me in the acknowledgement. It's only Australia processing I don't know any other country which takes this long for dependent visa ..


----------



## desai369

*Thanks*



Becky26 said:


> Hey Chirag,
> 
> This is unfortunately is a very lengthy and frustrating process. All we can do is wait for our turn. I haven't seen my husband in over 6 months. We do speak on Skype but it doesn't make this horrible situation any easier.
> 
> Thanks for your wishes :smile:
> Hope things work out smoothly for you. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Thanks Becky for your response.

Regards 

Chirag


----------



## _shel

lonestar56 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I totally agree with apple pie 24 , the fees we pay and the service we get are horrifying
> 
> I am just wondering if my visa exceeds the current 7 months processing time they gave me in the acknowledgement. It's only Australia processing I don't know any other country which takes this long for dependent visa ..


 Spouse visa is not a dependent visa. It is a stand alone application. Dependent visa are granted at the same time as the applicant. 

They wont give you an acknowledgement at 7 months because that is not the processing time. The processing time is aimed to be 12 months, though that is just a period they aim for not a guarantee.


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Thanks Becky for your response.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chirag



No worries, good luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

_shel said:


> Spouse visa is not a dependent visa. It is a stand alone application. Dependent visa are granted at the same time as the applicant.
> 
> They wont give you an acknowledgement at 7 months because that is not the processing time. The processing time is aimed to be 12 months, though that is just a period they aim for not a guarantee.


Thanks shel , if it's so can we stay alone with spouse visa we get even if the partner (main )later plans to move anothr country .


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I totally agree with apple pie 24 , the fees we pay and the service we get are horrifying
> 
> I am just wondering if my visa exceeds the current 7 months processing time they gave me in the acknowledgement. It's only Australia processing I don't know any other country which takes this long for dependent visa ..


The time frame for CO allocation when I applied was 10-12 weeks. And by the time I actually got a CO it had been over 27 weeks. So you can see the time frames can change.

*The the 8-11 month time frame is only an indicative time frame.* Global processing time frame for high risk countries as per DIBP is 12 months. Below is the link from DIBP website:-
Family Visa Processing Times

*People who get their visas before the time frame are very lucky but based on that we cannot expect AHC to take the same time for every application. *Because* "Every case is different".*
They are nice enough to clear 95% of the applications before time anyways. Let's just hope and pray that the current applicants who have reached the 5-6 weeks since DOQ get their visas.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! eace:eace:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Please Help*

Hey Guys!!

Hope everyone is having an eventful week. I was wondering if anyone has been to the Regional Passport Office in Ghaziabad? 
*Could anyone please tell me the address of the office where we have to go to get the PCC?*

I look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot for your help :smile::smile::smile::smile:
Have a nice day.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## _shel

lonestar56 said:


> Thanks shel , if it's so can we stay alone with spouse visa we get even if the partner (main )later plans to move anothr country .


 If you get the 309 provisional visa you should try and stay with your partner even if they are posted overseas. Whilst DIBP will accept you being seperated for periods, for instance them going back and forth on business trips, army postings or offshore workers such as on oil rigs. They will not accept you being seperated otherwise and you will not later be granted the 100 permanent visa. 

If you are granted the 100 permanent visa on the basis of your long relationship or the fact you have children you can do what you want. Bar cases where DIBP suspects visa fraud/marriage of convenience you have PR for life even if you split from your partner permanently.


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hi Becky,

Though I have never been there please find the details below:

Passport Office	Contact Details
CGO Complex-1,
Hapur Road, Hapur Chungi,
Kamala Nehru Nagar, Ghaziabad,
Uttar Pradesh-201002
Voice: 0120-2700320, 2701211
Fax: 0120-2782770
E-mail: [email protected]

Ghaziabad Passport Office Address

Ghaziabad RPO

Regards
Abhi




Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having an eventful week. I was wondering if anyone has been to the Regional Passport Office in Ghaziabad?
> *Could anyone please tell me the address of the office where we have to go to get the PCC?*
> 
> I look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot for your help :smile::smile::smile::smile:
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thanks*



Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Though I have never been there please find the details below:
> 
> Passport Office	Contact Details
> CGO Complex-1,
> Hapur Road, Hapur Chungi,
> Kamala Nehru Nagar, Ghaziabad,
> Uttar Pradesh-201002
> Voice: 0120-2700320, 2701211
> Fax: 0120-2782770
> E-mail: [email protected]
> 
> Ghaziabad Passport Office Address
> 
> Ghaziabad RPO
> 
> Regards
> Abhi



Hey Abhi,

Thanks a lot for your reply. I saw this address on the link you've posted but when I did the online registration and online application form which gave me the ARN, below mentioned address was displayed where I have to go:-
*Passport Seva Kendra, 
Block-A Ground Floor, 
Pacific Business Park, 
Plot No 37/1, Site IV, 
Sahibabad Industrial Area, 
Ghaziabad - 201010

*So I'm quite confused and was wondering if anyone has been there :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


*Someone Please HELP!!!* :help::help: :der::der: :confused2::confused2:
Thanks again for your help :smile::smile::smile::smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Becky26 said:


> Hey Abhi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. I saw this address on the link you've posted but when I did the online registration and online application form which gave me the ARN, below mentioned address was displayed where I have to go:-
> *Passport Seva Kendra,
> Block-A Ground Floor,
> Pacific Business Park,
> Plot No 37/1, Site IV,
> Sahibabad Industrial Area,
> Ghaziabad - 201010
> 
> *So I'm quite confused and was wondering if anyone has been there :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> 
> *Someone Please HELP!!!* :help::help: :der::der: :confused2::confused2:
> Thanks again for your help :smile::smile::smile::smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

You can confirm the same from the customer care:

National Call Centre/IVRS
For any information and suggestions on Passport services, please call at 1800-258-1800 (Toll Free) or write to us through accessing the "Feedback" link on the Home Page.

National Call Centre Timings:

Citizen Service Executive Support: 8 AM to 10 PM

Call Centre/IVRS : Contact Us | Passport Seva 

Regards
Abhi


----------



## Becky26

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> You can confirm the same from the customer care:
> 
> National Call Centre/IVRS
> For any information and suggestions on Passport services, please call at 1800-258-1800 (Toll Free) or write to us through accessing the "Feedback" link on the Home Page.
> 
> National Call Centre Timings:
> 
> Citizen Service Executive Support: 8 AM to 10 PM
> 
> Call Centre/IVRS : Contact Us | Passport Seva
> 
> Regards
> Abhi



Oh That's Great!!! Thank you so much for your help :smile::smile::smile::smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Hi everyone,

We have applied our partner visa late December 2013 in New Delhi and still waiting on an allocation for a co , can any one please let me know if anyone who applied at the same time has been allocated a co.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Dairy milk 28/11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have applied our partner visa late December 2013 in New Delhi and still waiting on an allocation for a co , can any one please let me know if anyone who applied at the same time has been allocated a co.


Hey Dairy milk 28/11,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your application details to the main SS which you can view by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per SS, currently November 2013 applicants are getting CO allocated to their files. You might have to wait for a bit longer. CO gets allocated after 25-26 weeks since DOL.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Dear Rudhresh, 

Hope you are well. Could you please update us with the current processing status of your file as it's been 63 days since DOQ for your application.
This is the third post requesting an update. I look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck if you're still waiting eace:eace:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

_shel said:


> If you get the 309 provisional visa you should try and stay with your partner even if they are posted overseas. Whilst DIBP will accept you being seperated for periods, for instance them going back and forth on business trips, army postings or offshore workers such as on oil rigs. They will not accept you being seperated otherwise and you will not later be granted the 100 permanent visa.
> 
> If you are granted the 100 permanent visa on the basis of your long relationship or the fact you have children you can do what you want. Bar cases where DIBP suspects visa fraud/marriage of convenience you have PR for life even if you split from your partner permanently.


What is dif btw 309 ans 100 arnt we getting it together


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> What is dif btw 309 ans 100 arnt we getting it together


*Subclass 309-* Partner Provisional Visa i.e. temporary partner visa this is valid for 2 years
*Subclass 100-* Partner Permanent Visa i.e. permanent residency this is valid for 5 years

We apply for both temporary and permanent together but the temporary one gets approved first. Then after 2 years DIBP will re-assess the application i.e. request you for more evidence proving that your relationship is still genuine and continuing then they will approve the permanent partner visa.

If the applicant fails to satisfy DIBP, the application for permanent partner visa can be rejected.

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ReubenAlexander

This has been a very dry week, dont worry friends......hold faith - our visas will be here ASAP.....


----------



## Becky26

ReubenAlexander said:


> This has been a very dry week, dont worry friends......hold faith - our visas will be here ASAP.....


*AMEN!!!!! *

Last year was so much better in terms of visa grant. Only 5 visas granted so far. God we need a miracle!!! ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
Guys, please keep praying for us. Thank you!!! :smile:
Good Luck to everyone.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Subclass 309- Partner Provisional Visa i.e. temporary partner visa this is valid for 2 years
> Subclass 100- Partner Permanent Visa i.e. permanent residency this is valid for 5 years
> 
> We apply for both temporary and permanent together but the temporary one gets approved first. Then after 2 years DIBP will re-assess the application i.e. request you for more evidence proving that your relationship is still genuine and continuing then they will approve the permanent partner visa.
> 
> If the applicant fails to satisfy DIBP, the application for permanent partner visa can be rejected.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Does it applies to married couple


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Does it applies to married couple


Yes, it applies to both married and de-facto couples.

Although, not all couples have to go through this 2-stage process.
This is mentioned in the *Partner Migration Booklet* on page 37:-
_"If, at the time you apply, you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship;
You can then straightaway apply for Partner Permanent (subclass 100) Visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period."_

Like in your case, you have applied for the subclass 100 straightaway. So once your visa is approved, you don't have to worry about the 2nd stage processing :smile: Happy days are at hand for you :dance:

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Yes, it applies to both married and de-facto couples.
> 
> Although, not all couples have to go through this 2-stage process.
> This is mentioned in the Partner Migration Booklet on page 37:-
> "If, at the time you apply, you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship;
> You can then straightaway apply for Partner Permanent (subclass 100) Visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period."
> 
> Like in your case, you have applied for the subclass 100 straightaway. So once your visa is approved, you don't have to worry about the 2nd stage processing :smile: Happy days are at hand for you :dance:
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Oh but we marrid for 1 year this may26th .. so maybe it applies to me the 2 stage process


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Oh but we marrid for 1 year this may26th .. so maybe it applies to me the 2 stage process


Oh ok...so how did you apply for subclass 100 directly?
In the SS, I have your details as applied for Subclass 100.:confused2::confused2:


----------



## mithi1988

hi becky,

i am here again.....best of luck for your visa. may god bless you with visa soon..becky could you please help me to know like in how many weeks we could be assigned with case officer ......i have already passed 25 weeks...how they will inform us...thanks in advance.

kind reagards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



mithi1988 said:


> hi becky,
> 
> i am here again.....best of luck for your visa. may god bless you with visa soon..becky could you please help me to know like in how many weeks we could be assigned with case officer ......i have already passed 25 weeks...how they will inform us...thanks in advance.
> 
> kind reagards,
> mithi



Hey mithi,

Thank you for your good wishes.
As per SS, I see it's been 168 days since your DOL i.e. almost 25 weeks soon (please correct me if I'm wrong).
The AHC New Delhi website says it can take between 25-26 weeks since DOL to get a CO allocated. 

I completely understand what you must be going through right now. Just wait for another week and then call AHC. 
According to the current trend, November 2013 applicants are getting CO allocated to their files. 

Either your CO will email you or call you. These are the 2 ways COs make contact the applicant.

As annoying and frustrating things are, wait around for a little bit. I'm sure things will start moving along very soon.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!! Just keep praying.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## VaibhavK

Hello all,
I am Vaibhav. This thread looks like a good help to me. My wife has applied for Visa subclass 309 in 2nd week of February 14. I have applied through a consultant in Mumbai. The only update since then from my consultant is that they have asked for notarized passport copy of my wife. Every time I call him, he says that there is no update whatsoever on the case and he has to let me know in case of any update. I have read few threads yesterday and understood that many people have been requested for Medicals after 1.2 to 2 months of submitting their visa application. This doesnt look like a case for me.

Also can I call directly to AHC and request for the update. I dont even have any ack number that may be required. Do we just quote them name of visa applicant for the update?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pankitv

Hi All

I am very new to this forum and looking for some answers on the situation what I am going through. My wife has applied for her spouse visa on 22nd of july 2013. However since then I have not received any update on our application from AHC. I have enquired on their email about the status. Though the reponse I have rceived that the application is under active consideration nothing more than that. Anybody there going through the same situation as me and help us to clarify the state I am in. Thanks


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Oh ok...so how did you apply for subclass 100 directly?
> In the SS, I have your details as applied for Subclass 100.:confused2::confused2:


Yes I guess 309/100 nt sure, should check with my husb


----------



## lonestar56

VaibhavK said:


> Hello all,
> I am Vaibhav. This thread looks like a good help to me. My wife has applied for Visa subclass 309 in 2nd week of February 14. I have applied through a consultant in Mumbai. The only update since then from my consultant is that they have asked for notarized passport copy of my wife. Every time I call him, he says that there is no update whatsoever on the case and he has to let me know in case of any update. I have read few threads yesterday and understood that many people have been requested for Medicals after 1.2 to 2 months of submitting their visa application. This doesnt look like a case for me.
> 
> Also can I call directly to AHC and request for the update. I dont even have any ack number that may be required. Do we just quote them name of visa applicant for the update?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I got mail that the current processing time is increased as number of applications increased , when I applied 7-12 months was the average and the mail form ahc is 
9-12 months , you should call ahc once , I haven't called them yet I thinking to call today.u should keep your wife's passport and acknowledgment form.u got when u applied / fees receipt ..


----------



## _shel

lonestar56 said:


> Yes I guess 309/100 nt sure, should check with my husb


 Simply you cant apply for the 100 directly/alone. 

You apply for the 309/100 and a case officer decides which one you get based on the critetia posted by Becky which is available in the spouse visa booklet. 

One can assume which visa they will get if their relationship meets the criteria for getting PR straight away. Though if your relationship is bordering on the requirements for PR or you have been seperated for much of your relationship DIBP can decide to give the 309.


----------



## Kumar9930

*NPC & Statutory Declaration*
Dear All,

My wife is applying Permanent Visa Subclass 100 Visa. Does she need to take NPC (Police Clearance) from AFP? She is currently in Australia. She is here about 15 months. 
Also can anybody share Sample Statutory Declaration?
Appreciate your response. Thank You.

Sunil.


----------



## soniyo o soniyo

Hey Becky,

I have applied for my Visa on the 15th April . When do think i should be getting a call for my medicals?.Also I plan to apply for a tourist visa around october. Do you think the approval of tourist visa is rejected as I am close to getting my spouse visa.
Thanks


----------



## girlaussie

She can't apply Partner Visa Subclass 100 only, she can go for 309/100 offshore or 820/801 if onshore.

Also Applicants are asked to provide police certificates for each country they have lived in for 12 months or more over the last 10 years.

Regarding statutory declaration, you don't need any sample, you & your partner can write the statements on ordinary paper or a statutory declaration form. Each statement or statutory declaration must be signed and dated by the person who wrote it.

Girl Aussie



Kumar9930 said:


> *NPC & Statutory Declaration*
> Dear All,
> 
> My wife is applying Permanent Visa Subclass 100 Visa. Does she need to take NPC (Police Clearance) from AFP? She is currently in Australia. She is here about 15 months.
> Also can anybody share Sample Statutory Declaration?
> Appreciate your response. Thank You.
> 
> Sunil.


----------



## girlaussie

Hi,

She can't apply Partner Visa Subclass 100 only, she can go for 309/100 offshore or 820/801 if onshore.

Also Applicants are asked to provide police certificates for each country they have lived in for 12 months or more over the last 10 years.

Regarding statutory declaration, you don't need any sample, you & your partner can write the statements on ordinary paper or a statutory declaration form. Each statement or statutory declaration must be signed and dated by the person who wrote it.

Girl Aussie



Kumar9930 said:


> *NPC & Statutory Declaration*
> Dear All,
> 
> My wife is applying Permanent Visa Subclass 100 Visa. Does she need to take NPC (Police Clearance) from AFP? She is currently in Australia. She is here about 15 months.
> Also can anybody share Sample Statutory Declaration?
> Appreciate your response. Thank You.
> 
> Sunil.


----------



## lonestar56

_shel said:


> Simply you cant apply for the 100 directly/alone.
> 
> You apply for the 309/100 and a case officer decides which one you get based on the critetia posted by Becky which is available in the spouse visa booklet.
> 
> One can assume which visa they will get if their relationship meets the criteria for getting PR straight away. Though if your relationship is bordering on the requirements for PR or you have been seperated for much of your relationship DIBP can decide to give the 309.


Yeah applied for 309/100 not sure what ahc decides. Thnks for detailed information, I thought I am gonna get Pr right away , dont know the 2 stages of it


----------



## remya3012

*When will the CO contact?*

Hi, 

I have applied for my visa under subclass 309 in November 2013. I have completed 25 weeks since application and believe the CO should be assigned with in 25-26 weeks. When will the CO contact me after he/she has been assigned my case?

I have not got any notification from the immigration department so far other that the acknowledgment email, which I received on 12th of December.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



VaibhavK said:


> Hello all,
> I am Vaibhav. This thread looks like a good help to me. My wife has applied for Visa subclass 309 in 2nd week of February 14. I have applied through a consultant in Mumbai. The only update since then from my consultant is that they have asked for notarized passport copy of my wife. Every time I call him, he says that there is no update whatsoever on the case and he has to let me know in case of any update. I have read few threads yesterday and understood that many people have been requested for Medicals after 1.2 to 2 months of submitting their visa application. This doesnt look like a case for me.
> 
> Also can I call directly to AHC and request for the update. I dont even have any ack number that may be required. Do we just quote them name of visa applicant for the update?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey VaibhavK,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*If you go through the main SS, you'll be able to see that not all applicants get medicals requested straightaway. Some have to wait to get a CO and once the HAP ID is issued to you, you can then go ahead with the medicals. 
Also not all applicants get acknowledgement letter. Maybe AHC emailed the acknowledgement letter to your agent. Stay in regular contact with your agent. 

As you mentioned in your post that you applied for the partner visa through an agent. From what I know, there are less chances of AHC communicating directly with you. Any correspondence that needs to be done should be done via the agent.
You can still give it a shot calling AHC. _You will need the passport number and the file reference number of the applicant for the AHC operator to bring up your application and give you any update._

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



pankitv said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am very new to this forum and looking for some answers on the situation what I am going through. My wife has applied for her spouse visa on 22nd of july 2013. However since then I have not received any update on our application from AHC. I have enquired on their email about the status. Though the reponse I have rceived that the application is under active consideration nothing more than that. Anybody there going through the same situation as me and help us to clarify the state I am in. Thanks


Hey pankitv,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*​I'm facing the same issue. I applied on July 22, 2013 in New Delhi. And still my file is not in the final queue. It's been 10 months since DOL for me today and there has been no progress besides my CO requesting for something new everytime I call hoping that she will have sent my file to the final queue. 

My husband received the same email that you received saying that the file is under active consideration. Don't know how much longer things are going to take.
_Please let me know when you hear something from AHC. I would really appreciate your help._
Hoping and praying that we will be redeemed very soon ray:ray:ray:ray:

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. *Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

remya3012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for my visa under subclass 309 in November 2013. I have completed 25 weeks since application and believe the CO should be assigned with in 25-26 weeks. When will the CO contact me after he/she has been assigned my case?
> 
> I have not got any notification from the immigration department so far other that the acknowledgment email, which I received on 12th of December.


Hi remya,

I got only one mail from department thats on Dec 3 rd asking for medicals,while my dol is 29 th Oct , others were replies to my mails as I realize , they mailed once that my medicals not received and once that my wer received and visa app is in process,one on may 1 st that my application is into final.queue .. I have never received a mail regarding co , the first mail from them has acknowledgement letter which has a officer name and position number, below is mail I got in reply on may 1st




Dear Client, 

Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Border Protection. 

Please be informed that assessments are completed in your application and it is being queued for final decision. Due to application growth and limited places in the migration program the current time frame for case finalisation is upto 8 to 11 months now from the date of lodgement now and the DIBP global service standard for partner visas is 12 months.


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



soniyo o soniyo said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I have applied for my Visa on the 15th April . When do think i should be getting a call for my medicals?.Also I plan to apply for a tourist visa around october. Do you think the approval of tourist visa is rejected as I am close to getting my spouse visa.
> Thanks


Hey Soniyo o soniyo,

If you view the SS, you'll be able to see that not all applicants get medical request after they apply for the visa. Some have to wait till a CO is allocated to their file.
Below is the link to the main SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
Unfortunately there is no way to predict what method AHC follows to issue HAP IDs. Some get medicals requested after a few months from the Date of Lodgement (DOL).

Perhaps, you can call them and ask when they will issue you the HAP ID.

Hope this helps. Apologies for not being able to provide you a time frame when AHC will request medicals. 
Good Luck. Please do keep us updated if you hear something from AHC regarding your application. Thanks for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Becky26 said:


> Yes, it applies to both married and de-facto couples.
> 
> Although, not all couples have to go through this 2-stage process.
> This is mentioned in the *Partner Migration Booklet* on page 37:-
> _"If, at the time you apply, you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship;
> You can then straightaway apply for Partner Permanent (subclass 100) Visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period."_
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





lonestar56 said:


> Yeah applied for 309/100 not sure what ahc decides. Thnks for detailed information, I thought I am gonna get Pr right away , dont know the 2 stages of it


As I wrote in my earlier post to you. AHC will only grant you the subclass 100 partner permanent visa if you fit in criteria and satisfy them with the evidence proving that you fit in the above mentioned criteria.

If you don't then you will have to fulfill the 2-year waiting period which is the subclass 309. There is no other option for this. Simple straightforward 2-stage process.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



remya3012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for my visa under subclass 309 in November 2013. I have completed 25 weeks since application and believe the CO should be assigned with in 25-26 weeks. When will the CO contact me after he/she has been assigned my case?
> 
> I have not got any notification from the immigration department so far other that the acknowledgment email, which I received on 12th of December.


Hey remya3012,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per the SS, November 2013 applicants are getting CO allocated to their files. Don't worry, you should be hearing about CO allocation very soon. If not this week, then definitely by next week.
4 out of 9 applicants have been allocated a CO. So AHC is still working on November applications. 

_Once your application is allocated a CO, he/she will either email you or call you informing/updating you of the current advancement of your file. _ You can definitely call AHC requesting an update and refer to the information that is on their website relating to time frame of CO allocation.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. _Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form._ Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## candycrush

looks like SCO has been assigned as my partner received the call from AHC


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



candycrush said:


> looks like SCO has been assigned as my partner received the call from AHC


Hey candycrush,

_I thought your file was sent to the final queue already on May 15, 2014. You filled out the SS update form. That's where I got the SCO allocation date from._

Below is the link to the SS, could you please check and let me know if there is any incorrect information in your application details that we have:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Thanks a lot!! Look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

Thanks Becky26,

I have filled in the spreadsheet. 

Can let me know which email id are you sending the correspondence emails to ? Because I am not getting a definite reply from the department. Like my last name was spelled wrong in the acknowledgement letter I received and I am not sure what to do about it. I have given the correct information/spelling on the application I submitted, it seems to be a mistake on their end. Any idea what i should be doing about it ?

Regards,
Remya


----------



## candycrush

Becky26 said:


> Hey candycrush,
> 
> _I thought your file was sent to the final queue already on May 15, 2014. You filled out the SS update form. That's where I got the SCO allocation date from._
> 
> Below is the link to the SS, could you please check and let me know if there is any incorrect information in your application details that we have:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> Thanks a lot!! Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


maybe I'm confusing you, yes file was forward to final que on 15th May and now file has SCO has been assigned. My partner received a call from SCO.


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Thanks Becky26,
> 
> I have filled in the spreadsheet.
> 
> Can let me know which email id are you sending the correspondence emails to ? Because I am not getting a definite reply from the department. Like my last name was spelled wrong in the acknowledgement letter I received and I am not sure what to do about it. I have given the correct information/spelling on the application I submitted, it seems to be a mistake on their end. Any idea what i should be doing about it ?
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Hey remya3012,

Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form :thumb::thumb: _Just wanted to know which VFS office in India did you lodge your application at?_

The email address is [email protected].
Send them an email and then call them the same day to check if they have the correct information. If they don't let them know of the "typo" error they've made. 

People working in these offices can't even type the correct information.....arghhhhhh so annoying :mad2::mad2:

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## candycrush

candycrush said:


> maybe I'm confusing you, yes file was forward to final que on 15th May and now file has SCO has been assigned. My partner received a call from SCO.


correction: 15/04/2014 date forwarded to final que


----------



## Becky26

candycrush said:


> maybe I'm confusing you, yes file was forward to final que on 15th May and now file has SCO has been assigned. My partner received a call from SCO.


Thanks for your quick reply :smile:
Not long to go now. You can be getting the visa any day then :dance:

_Just curious to know what the SCO said to your partner when he/she called? _If you don't mind sharing. Thanks a lot for your help.

Good Luck to you. Hope you get your visa very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## candycrush

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply :smile:
> Not long to go now. You can be getting the visa any day then :dance:
> 
> _Just curious to know what the SCO said to your partner when he/she called? _If you don't mind sharing. Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> Good Luck to you. Hope you get your visa very soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I find it was bit wired: she was trying to knw about general appearance during medical test!


----------



## candycrush

Hey Alexander,

Have you received your visa yet?


----------



## Becky26

candycrush said:


> I find it was bit wired: she was trying to knw about general appearance during medical test!


So no question relating to your application? How weird!! 
Good Luck to you!!! You should start packing :lock1::lock1:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## _shel

candycrush said:


> I find it was bit wired: she was trying to knw about general appearance during medical test!


 That sounds odd. General appearance as in what you were wearing etc?


----------



## Sushy

*Salary Bracket*

*Hi All and Becky, just got my PCC (2 certificates) today afternoon and going to apply 1st week of June 2014 if everything is alright (touchwood), and at the same time I would like to know that, 

1) What should be the yearly income for an Australian to sponsor their partner?

2) My docs are ready but I have not attested my employment and educational background, is it necessary?
:yo:
*


----------



## snehashah

*Processing timings*

Hi,

I applied for my husband's partner visa 309 from melbourne on 2nd march 2014. since i havent heard back from immigration. Not even for medicals or anything. I have contacted immi and they adviced me to wait for 6-8 months to get a result. Ours is a online application with all the required data. My husband called indian embacy and the answering machine replied it takes generaly 10-12 weeks to get a case officer. I am not sure how long it takes for partner visa to process. 

Thanks
SnehaShah


----------



## sarselva

candycrush said:


> I find it was bit wired: she was trying to knw about general appearance during medical test!


Hi,
Candy crush My file went to queue in 17/4.. so I am expecting a call by tomorrow.
Can you tell was that a call from AUS or India .

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## new_member

Hi Reuben,

Have you got any call from AHC after the file has been assigned to final queue?


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hi,

I request someone to answer my query. In case of Online process of application submission is it possible to keep on uploading the documents after payment till the CO is assigned (as in the case of 189-190 PR visa) or we have to upload all the docs in one go only???

Regards
Abhi


----------



## candycrush

sarselva said:


> Hi,
> Candy crush My file went to queue in 17/4.. so I am expecting a call by tomorrow.
> Can you tell was that a call from AUS or India .
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


From AHC, Call should be always from AHC India.


----------



## snehashah

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I request someone to answer my query. In case of Online process of application submission is it possible to keep on uploading the documents after payment till the CO is assigned (as in the case of 189-190 PR visa) or we have to upload all the docs in one go only???
> 
> Regards
> Abhi


U can upload docs untill Case officer gets allocated.


----------



## Sharmaabhi

snehashah said:


> U can upload docs untill Case officer gets allocated.



Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hi Snehashah,

Please also confirm whether we have to attest the documents from designated authorities before uploading scanned copies of the same or the colored scan copies of the original documents will be fine.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## aussi14

Hi everyone . I am new here . This forum seems very helpful. 
We have applied visa 309 in the Jan end and we have uploaded all the documents. 
We had an arrange marriage.
we had function of our engagement with social gathering and uploaded pictures of the same. 
we have uploaded marriage certificate (this is the court marriage , not registered marriage). but we don't have pictures of gurudwara / Mandir... rest we have given evidences of our relationship, get together. as my husband often visit India on his business trips . 
Can anyone please guide me that all the evidences shown are enough ? I hope there should not be any problem as i have not given any pictures of gurudwara/mandir. 

Will be waiting for the reply 
Will appreciate your support
Thanks in advance


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi All and Becky, just got my PCC (2 certificates) today afternoon and going to apply 1st week of June 2014 if everything is alright (touchwood), and at the same time I would like to know that,
> 
> 1) What should be the yearly income for an Australian to sponsor their partner?
> 
> 2) My docs are ready but I have not attested my employment and educational background, is it necessary?
> :yo:
> *



Hey Sushy,

I had a question regarding PCC. Please check your private messages. Thanks :smile:

1) What should be the yearly income for an Australian to sponsor their partner?
Answer:- I don't think there is an income requirement for the sponsor to sponsor their partner on a visitor visa.
Although AHC needs to see funds. 
DIBP needs AUD1000 per person per month as funds. I think you can also show funds in your Indian Bank Account.
_Seniors, please advice. Thanks_ :smile:

2) My docs are ready but I have not attested my employment and educational background, is it necessary?
Answer:- I don't think you need documents related to your employment or your educational background. You are not applying for a Student Visa or for a Work Visa. So regardless of what study you've done, if AHC thinks your relationship is genuine, you will get the visa.
_Seniors, please advice. Thanks_ :smile:

Hope this helps.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



aussi14 said:


> Hi everyone . I am new here . This forum seems very helpful.
> We have applied visa 309 in the Jan end and we have uploaded all the documents.
> We had an arrange marriage.
> we had function of our engagement with social gathering and uploaded pictures of the same.
> we have uploaded marriage certificate (this is the court marriage , not registered marriage). but we don't have pictures of gurudwara / Mandir... rest we have given evidences of our relationship, get together. as my husband often visit India on his business trips .
> Can anyone please guide me that all the evidences shown are enough ? I hope there should not be any problem as i have not given any pictures of gurudwara/mandir.
> 
> Will be waiting for the reply
> Will appreciate your support
> Thanks in advance


Hey aussi14,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*​ From the information in your post, these are the *Hindu Marriage Act requirements.*
This information is taken from the Document Checklist for 309/100 visa application which is available on VFS website and I have attached a PDF with my post to make things easier.

_Please note that if your marriage has been solemnized under the Hindu Marriage Act, certain essential ceremonies are
required to have been performed in order for your marriage to be valid.
You should be aware that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship assesses the validity of Hindu marriages in the
following way:
1. If a Hindu marriage is performed with all the essential ceremonies the marriage is valid.
2. If all the essential ceremonies are not performed, registration of the marriage does not in itself make the marriage
valid.
3. There are two essential ceremonies that must be performed in every case; (1) Saptapadi (taking of seven steps
jointly by the bride and bridegroom before the sacred fire) and (2) invocation before the Holy Fire.
4. Depending on the applicant’s specific customs, there may also be other essential ceremonies that must be
performed.
5. When registering the marriage, the Registrar should be provided with evidence of various ceremonies being
performed including the two essential ceremonies. Such evidence may be in the form of photographs, oral
evidence of witnesses or the priest and a video recording.
6. Where the two essential ceremonies have not been performed the Department of Immigration and Citizenship
may request an applicant to prove the validity of their marriage._
_Seniors, please advice. Thanks!_ :smile:

Not sure if you've gone through the _Partner Migration Booklet_, (I have attached the PDF for you below) it has a long list of evidences which you can include in your application. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## aussi14

Thanks Becky.....
i want to tell you - 
My marriage in not under Hindu marriage act . , My marriage is under Special Marriage Act , 1954 that is court marriage . 
Yes i consulted many people , they told me that this marriage certificate will be sufficient , however i read few posts which says that CO asked for pictures of ceremonies etc . That is why this question raised in my mind 
If anyone has any information related to this, please reply. 
i will really appreciate your support
Thanks in advance


----------



## success_gain

Hai vijayrama could u plz update the status of spouse visa y it is taking very long time


----------



## Becky26

aussi14 said:


> Thanks Becky.....
> i want to tell you -
> My marriage in not under Hindu marriage act . , My marriage is under Special Marriage Act , 1954 that is court marriage .
> Yes i consulted many people , they told me that this marriage certificate will be sufficient , however i read few posts which says that CO asked for pictures of ceremonies etc . That is why this question raised in my mind
> If anyone has any information related to this, please reply.
> i will really appreciate your support
> Thanks in advance


Hey aussie14,

Apologies for the misunderstanding. I'm afraid photos are important. We did a court marriage as well in Australia. 5-10 photos are more than enough.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## aussi14

Thank you so much Becky

yes we have given many photos of our relationship and get together along with marriage certificate , however we didn't provide photos of phere. that is of mandir/gurudwara. 

this is my question whether Marriage certificate issued under Special marriage act 1954 will be valid ?? as i dont have photos of phere ceremony of mandir/gurudwara... otherwiise submitted many more photos of our relationship

i m tensed alot these days 

and BEcky you did court marriage in Australia ..May i know which marriage act is that ...?? if i can relate something 

Will be thankful to you


----------



## aussi14

Thank you so much Becky

yes we have given many photos of our relationship and get together along with marriage certificate , however we didn't provide photos of phere. that is of mandir/gurudwara. 

this is my question whether Marriage certificate issued under Special marriage act 1954 will be valid ?? as i dont have photos of phere ceremony of mandir/gurudwara... otherwiise submitted many more photos of our relationship

i m tensed alot these days 

and BEcky you did court marriage in Australia ..May i know which marriage act is that ...?? if i can relate something 

Will be thankful to you


----------



## Becky26

aussi14 said:


> Thank you so much Becky
> 
> yes we have given many photos of our relationship and get together along with marriage certificate , however we didn't provide photos of phere. that is of mandir/gurudwara.
> 
> this is my question whether Marriage certificate issued under Special marriage act 1954 will be valid ?? as i dont have photos of phere ceremony of mandir/gurudwara... otherwiise submitted many more photos of our relationship
> 
> i m tensed alot these days
> 
> and BEcky you did court marriage in Australia ..May i know which marriage act is that ...?? if i can relate something
> 
> Will be thankful to you


In that case, you shouldn't have any issues relating to photos then.

I think your marriage certificate should be fine. 
_Seniors, Please advice. Thanks_ :smile:

There is only one Act, called Marriage Act 1961 of the Commonwealth of Australia. In Australia, regardless of the religion that is followed by the people getting married, if the court solemnises your marriage, then it is acceptable anywhere in Australia and sometimes even outside Australia.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## aussi14

thanks a tonn becky


----------



## girlaussie

1: this is not specified by DIAC, as per Sponsor Obligation, sponsor is required to provide his/her partner with adequate accommodation and financial assistance to cover their first two years in Australia. If partner is applying onshore, then the assistance would cover the two years after the successful grant of the temporary partner visa. Refer 40SP Part K.

2: if you see the Partner Visa checklist, there is no requirement of education docs so this is unnecessary, tax returns/payslips etc doesn't need to be attested.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



Sushy said:


> *Hi All and Becky, just got my PCC (2 certificates) today afternoon and going to apply 1st week of June 2014 if everything is alright (touchwood), and at the same time I would like to know that,
> 
> 1) What should be the yearly income for an Australian to sponsor their partner?
> 
> 2) My docs are ready but I have not attested my employment and educational background, is it necessary?
> :yo:
> *


----------



## girlaussie

Not aware of any such min/max limit from DIAC, is it something new??

Girl Aussie



Becky26 said:


> DIBP needs AUD1000 per person per month as funds.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## girlaussie

Photo of the ceremony is not mandatory, I only had one picture of my wedding and I was never contacted by me CO for any further evidence/pics. (I did provide plenty docs to prove genuine relationship) and got my grant without any problem.

Girl Aussie



aussi14 said:


> Thank you so much Becky
> 
> yes we have given many photos of our relationship and get together along with marriage certificate , however we didn't provide photos of phere. that is of mandir/gurudwara.
> 
> this is my question whether Marriage certificate issued under Special marriage act 1954 will be valid ?? as i dont have photos of phere ceremony of mandir/gurudwara... otherwiise submitted many more photos of our relationship
> 
> i m tensed alot these days
> 
> and BEcky you did court marriage in Australia ..May i know which marriage act is that ...?? if i can relate something
> 
> Will be thankful to you


----------



## ReubenAlexander

Hey, are u referring to me, If Yes - NO - Haven't got my visa yet. The minute I get it' I will surely post it in the forum to instill hope among u - that ur visas will happen soon 



candycrush said:


> Hey Alexander,
> 
> Have you received your visa yet?


----------



## ReubenAlexander

Nope, no call yet :-(



new_member said:


> Hi Reuben,
> 
> Have you got any call from AHC after the file has been assigned to final queue?


----------



## ReubenAlexander

Becky didnt get this what is this? DIBP needs AUD1000 per person per month as funds.



girlaussie said:


> Not aware of any such min/max limit from DIAC, is it something new??
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hi All,

Please confirm whether in online process we have to attest the documents from designated authorities before uploading scanned copies of the same or the colored scan copies of the original documents only will be fine.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## girlaussie

'If you applied online, certified copies of original documents can be scanned and attached to your visa application through your ImmiAccount'

Refer: 'Document Checklist for Applicants'

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

Girl Aussie



Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please confirm whether in online process we have to attest the documents from designated authorities before uploading scanned copies of the same or the colored scan copies of the original documents only will be fine.
> 
> Regards
> Abhi


----------



## Becky26

girlaussie said:


> Not aware of any such min/max limit from DIAC, is it something new??
> 
> Girl Aussie


I remember reading this somewhere. Cannot remember where. 
I'm losing my mind because of this delay which seems to be never ending :frusty::frusty:

And I completely mis-read her question, Sushy was referring to partner visa. 
_You're right!! No funds are needed from the sponsor for partner visa._

Apologies for the confusion.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ReubenAlexander said:


> Becky didnt get this what is this? DIBP needs AUD1000 per person per month as funds.


Hey Reuben,

This information was unnecessary. I mis-read Sushy's question.
I wrote that thinking she was refering to visitor visa. The Australian Govt needs to know that you have funds to support your trip during your stay in Australia. 

So I read this somewhere, again I can't remember where that DIBP wants AUD1000 as funds, per person per month.

_Didn't mean to cause any kind of confusion, I apologize._
Praying for your visa. Please do share the good news with us when it comes ray:ray:ray:ray:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ReubenAlexander

No Probs Becky.....happens 

Thanks for the prayers..............



Becky26 said:


> Hey Reuben,
> 
> This information was unnecessary. I mis-read Sushy's question.
> I wrote that thinking she was refering to visitor visa. The Australian Govt needs to know that you have funds to support your trip during your stay in Australia.
> 
> So I read this somewhere, again I can't remember where that DIBP wants AUD1000 as funds, per person per month.
> 
> _Didn't mean to cause any kind of confusion, I apologize._
> Praying for your visa. Please do share the good news with us when it comes ray:ray:ray:ray:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Hi Becky, thanks for the info. Well yes the latest part is that, they (AHC) asked me to submit my educational background and employment details apart from my husbands along with my spouse visa application... 
Also I read here somewhere that the PCC has no husband name or address but my PCC is showing my address as well as my husband's name in it and I think this is for the reason that, I had included his name in my passport before applying for PCC. 

Gimme 2 minutes, am reading ur pvt inbox msg...

Regards,
Sushy

*




Becky26 said:


> Hey Sushy,
> 
> I had a question regarding PCC. Please check your private messages. Thanks :smile:
> 
> 1) What should be the yearly income for an Australian to sponsor their partner?
> Answer:- I don't think there is an income requirement for the sponsor to sponsor their partner on a visitor visa.
> Although AHC needs to see funds.
> DIBP needs AUD1000 per person per month as funds. I think you can also show funds in your Indian Bank Account.
> _Seniors, please advice. Thanks_ :smile:
> 
> 2) My docs are ready but I have not attested my employment and educational background, is it necessary?
> Answer:- I don't think you need documents related to your employment or your educational background. You are not applying for a Student Visa or for a Work Visa. So regardless of what study you've done, if AHC thinks your relationship is genuine, you will get the visa.
> _Seniors, please advice. Thanks_ :smile:
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updating the Main SpreadSheet*

Dear following SS users,

Please kindly update us regarding the processing of your visa application as it's been sometime for your files since DOQ:-

SS User-----------------DOQ
Rudhresh-----------------65
gaurav.a.shah-------------56
Kapil23987---------------58
loveforever---------------46

I will be updating the SS early next week. If there is no reply, I will be marking you inactive as I have been requesting update for sometime now.
Waiting for your replies. Thanks for your time and consideration :smile:
Good Luck if you're still waiting for the visa.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ReubenAlexander

I have a strange feeling, if anyone is completely inactive on the forum - they got their visas which is good news for us 


Becky26 said:


> Dear following SS users,
> 
> Please kindly update us regarding the processing of your visa application as it's been sometime for your files since DOQ:-
> 
> SS User------------------DOQ
> Rudhresh-----------------65
> gaurav.a.shah-----------56
> Kapil23987---------------58
> loveforever---------------46
> 
> I will be updating the SS early next week. If there is no reply, I will be marking you inactive as I have been requesting update for sometime now.
> Waiting for your replies. Thanks for your time and consideration :smile:
> Good Luck if you're still waiting for the visa.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Please Help*



Sushy said:


> *Hi Becky, thanks for the info. Well yes the latest part is that, they (AHC) asked me to submit my educational background and employment details apart from my husbands along with my spouse visa application...
> Also I read here somewhere that the PCC has no husband name or address but my PCC is showing my address as well as my husband's name in it and I think this is for the reason that, I had included his name in my passport before applying for PCC.
> 
> Gimme 2 minutes, am reading ur pvt inbox msg...
> 
> Regards,
> Sushy
> 
> *


Hey Sushy,

Thanks for your post. I was under the impression that the PCC only shows the personal details of the application i.e. name, DOB, passport number, address. 
This is getting more complicated day by day :shocked::shocked: :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

_Can someone please help. Anyone who has recently applied for the Indian Police Clearance Certificate _:help::help:
Look forward to your reply. Thanks so much!!! :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## girlaussie

It's alright, I understand it happens 

Girl Aussie



Becky26 said:


> I remember reading this somewhere. Cannot remember where.
> I'm losing my mind because of this delay which seems to be never ending :frusty::frusty:
> 
> And I completely mis-read her question, Sushy was referring to partner visa.
> _You're right!! No funds are needed from the sponsor for partner visa._
> 
> Apologies for the confusion.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

girlaussie said:


> It's alright, I understand it happens
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you for your consideration.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Hi Girl Aussie, thanks for the reply, but when I inquired at AHC, they said that now u will also submit ur educational and employment details apart from what other details ur husband is sending it to u along with ur applications.. *



girlaussie said:


> 1: this is not specified by DIAC, as per Sponsor Obligation, sponsor is required to provide his/her partner with adequate accommodation and financial assistance to cover their first two years in Australia. If partner is applying onshore, then the assistance would cover the two years after the successful grant of the temporary partner visa. Refer 40SP Part K.
> 
> 2: if you see the Partner Visa checklist, there is no requirement of education docs so this is unnecessary, tax returns/payslips etc doesn't need to be attested.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## Sushy

*There are many things that's not clearly mentioned unless u keep on calling AHC and chew someone's head there on phone and I have done both that is visiting the VFS office in Delhi and speaking to an officer at AHC...*



girlaussie said:


> Not aware of any such min/max limit from DIAC, is it something new??
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## candycrush

ReubenAlexander said:


> Hey, are u referring to me, If Yes - NO - Haven't got my visa yet. The minute I get it' I will surely post it in the forum to instill hope among u - that ur visas will happen soon


Thanks, I was just cross checking as your file went to final que earlier then mine.


----------



## girlaussie

Really, this is something new, what are they gonna do with the educational docs!!! I understand when they ask for sponsor employment details but makes no sense of educational ones. Good luck to all who are waiting for their grants!

Girl Aussie 



Sushy said:


> *Hi Girl Aussie, thanks for the reply, but when I inquired at AHC, they said that now u will also submit ur educational and employment details apart from what other details ur husband is sending it to u along with ur applications.. *


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi Girl Aussie, thanks for the reply, but when I inquired at AHC, they said that now u will also submit ur educational and employment details apart from what other details ur husband is sending it to u along with ur applications.. *





Sushy said:


> *There are many things that's not clearly mentioned unless u keep on calling AHC and chew someone's head there on phone and I have done both that is visiting the VFS office in Delhi and speaking to an officer at AHC...*



I completely agree with you. Each person you speak to gives you different information. Doesn't matter if it's AHC, VFS or PSK. Seems like government departments take a pledge of making people's lives miserable by misguiding us. It's a bloody nightmare.:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2: :rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:

I don't understand why on earth they need your educational and employment history. It's not like they can reject your partner visa if don't hold at least a Masters Degree. This is just ridiculous!!!!!!!!

Good Luck!! Please do keep us updated when you have applied for the visa :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## _shel

girlaussie said:


> Really, this is something new, what are they gonna do with the educational docs!!! I understand when they ask for sponsor employment details but makes no sense of educational ones. Good luck to all who are waiting for their grants!
> 
> Girl Aussie


 Makes sense to me. They are assessing capability to support the applicant. Education can show sponsor or both sponsor and applicant will have a chance at working and not be a burden on Australia. Good for applicants without work in Australia already. 

It has also been standard to ask about education and qualifications in form 80 as part if character and security checks forever. You providing evidence of those that you put in form 80 could reduce the time they have to spend verifying it themselvez.


----------



## 496402-dron

girlaussie said:


> Really, this is something new, what are they gonna do with the educational docs!!! I understand when they ask for sponsor employment details but makes no sense of educational ones. Good luck to all who are waiting for their grants!
> 
> Girl Aussie



Hey shushi, 
So we need to provide educational and employment docs of applicant or sponsor? 

I heard that its optional.


----------



## Sushy

*Hey Becky they told me to submit Form 1221 as well, so in related to that they told me to submit my educational/ employment details... 

Right now I am so mentally tired that if they ask me which tooth paste or soap I use and what food I eat, I will click pics of them and send it too... Sorry to sound funny but I am frustrated*


----------



## Sushy

*Hey Dron, my problems are not ending but I am doing it slowly so I am very careful. I keep calling everytime just to be sure that, there are no docs left behind at home. I inquired on phone whether I should submit my edu/employment details or sponsor. One straight reply both. They asked me how qualified I am. I said good enough for Australia. They said send it then. So I am sending them too. But those who already applied their application by now, do not send one unless asked by ur CO.

Thanks,
Sushy*



dron said:


> Hey shushi,
> So we need to provide educational and employment docs of applicant or sponsor?
> 
> I heard that its optional.


----------



## girlaussie

Yeah perhaps you are right, never heard previously so guess it's something new. Good God, I got mine longgggg time ago  

Girl Aussie



_shel said:


> Good for applicants without work in Australia already.


----------



## endlesshope

hello everyone..
can anyone help me to update my details in SS


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hey Becky they told me to submit Form 1221 as well, so in related to that they told me to submit my educational/ employment details...
> 
> Right now I am so mentally tired that if they ask me which tooth paste or soap I use and what food I eat, I will click pics of them and send it too... Sorry to sound funny but I am frustrated*


I guess that's the only thing that's left to be given proof of. This visa application has started to make me go crazy. Everyday there is a new issue. 
Nothing is enough. There will always be something they will ask you no matter how decision ready your file is.

Good Luck!!! Hope you get your visa without these dramas

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



endlesshope said:


> hello everyone..
> can anyone help me to update my details in SS


Hey endlesshope,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

You can find the Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form below:- 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## endlesshope

Thank you becky..
I have applied for partner visa 309 in nov 2013.


----------



## Becky26

endlesshope said:


> Thank you becky..
> I have applied for partner visa 309 in nov 2013.


Hey endlesshope,

Please fill out the SS Update Form so that I can add your correct application details to our main SS. Below is the link to the SS Update Form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Thanks for your time:smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## endlesshope

Thank you becky..
I have applied for partner visa 309/100
in nov 2013. My file is in final queue.. How much time it takes for visa grant ??


----------



## Becky26

endlesshope said:


> Thank you becky..
> I have applied for partner visa 309/100
> in nov 2013. My file is in final queue.. How much time it takes for visa grant ??


As per the latest information we have, it takes between 5-6 weeks from the Date of Queue (DOQ) to get the visa approved. Good Luck to you. _Please don't forget to fill the Update Form._ Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## endlesshope

that's great to hear Becky ... its been 3 weeks since my file is in queue.. thanks a lot .. n sure I am gonna fill update form.


----------



## Becky26

endlesshope said:


> that's great to hear Becky ... its been 3 weeks since my file is in queue.. thanks a lot .. n sure I am gonna fill update form.


Yeah!!! happy days are near :dance: Good Luck!


----------



## aussi14

girlaussie said:


> Photo of the ceremony is not mandatory, I only had one picture of my wedding and I was never contacted by me CO for any further evidence/pics. (I did provide plenty docs to prove genuine relationship) and got my grant without any problem.
> 
> Girl Aussie



Hi GirlAussie

Thank you for your reply 
you told that you had only one picture of wedding.. can you please tell me which was that picture ? i mean that picture was of phere (accord to hindu marriage act ) from mandir or it was just a couple photo. ? and which act you followed Hindu Marriage act or Special marriage act 1954 for your wedding ??
Will really appreciate your support
Thanks in advance


----------



## endlesshope

thanx dear.. what about you, your file is also in final queue??


----------



## Becky26

endlesshope said:


> thanx dear.. what about you, your file is also in final queue??


No worries. 
I only wish my file was in the final queue. It's been 306 days since Date of Lodgement (DOL) and my file seems to be stuck with the CO.
Good Luck to you!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## endlesshope

yes happy days are approaching hopefully.. but its really difficult to wait.. I just checked SS, u have been waiting since long. may you get visa soon..


----------



## Becky26

endlesshope said:


> yes happy days are approaching hopefully.. but its really difficult to wait.. I just checked SS, u have been waiting since long. may you get visa soon..


Thank you for your kind wish. Same to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## endlesshope

aussi14 said:


> Hi GirlAussie
> 
> Thank you for your reply
> you told that you had only one picture of wedding.. can you please tell me which was that picture ? i mean that picture was of phere (accord to hindu marriage act ) from mandir or it was just a couple photo. ? and which act you followed Hindu Marriage act or Special marriage act 1954 for your wedding ??
> Will really appreciate your support
> Thanks in advance


Hey girl aussie,
Did you get your visa granted??


----------



## endlesshope

aussi14 said:


> Hi GirlAussie
> 
> Thank you for your reply
> you told that you had only one picture of wedding.. can you please tell me which was that picture ? i mean that picture was of phere (accord to hindu marriage act ) from mandir or it was just a couple photo. ? and which act you followed Hindu Marriage act or Special marriage act 1954 for your wedding ??
> Will really appreciate your support
> Thanks in advance


Hey girl aussie,
Did you get your visa granted??


----------



## endlesshope

Becky26 said:


> Thank you for your kind wish. Same to you!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky thank you.. 
Dont know why AHC takes so long for granting visa!!! After assigning CO to the file, if all the documents are complete, they should immediately grant the visa..


----------



## _shel

endlesshope said:


> Hey becky thank you..
> Dont know why AHC takes so long for granting visa!!! After assigning CO to the file, if all the documents are complete, they should immediately grant the visa..


 Because they only have a set number of each visa type they can grant each year, about 70,000 for family visas which includes spouses amongst others. They can not just grant to everyone who applies, they must stick to the number agreed and specified by the government. 

They are processed in the order they are received and there are hundreds of thousands of applications worldwide each year. 

Once your application is assessed as meeting the requirements your application is placed in a queue to be granted and will be once it reaches the front.


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> Because they only have a set number of each visa type they can grant each year, about 70,000 for family visas which includes spouses amongst others. They can not just grant to everyone who applies, they must stick to the number agreed and specified by the government.
> 
> They are processed in the order they are received and there are hundreds of thousands of applications worldwide each year.
> 
> Once your application is assessed as meeting the requirements your application is placed in a queue to be granted and will be once it reaches the front.


Well, aren't I lucky to have gotten stuck in this situation. People who applied in October 2013 have got their visas and I'm still waiting. How is this fair??:Cry::Cry: :frusty::frusty: :confused2::confused2:


----------



## _shel

It is so unfair  when did you start your relationship? Any chance you will get PR straight away?


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> It is so unfair  when did you start your relationship? Any chance you will get PR straight away?


We have been together since March 2011. No idea about PR, right now I'll be happy when my file is sent to the final queue. This is too much :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## remya3012

applepie24 said:


> Called AHC for an update. Update given: no CO still, 26 weeks is an approximate wait for CO allocation (which I have exceeded, yet no CO); then I was given the usual script that the average global processing time frame is 12 months.
> 
> This is disgusting to say the least. The fees charged for the level of service / time frames is horrendous.
> 
> *Vent Over* :mad2:


Hi applepie24,

Did you get a case officer assigned yet? I lodged my visa 8 days after please share if you received an update.

Also can you share the number you called the AHC in ? Been trying to call them but in vain :boom::boom:


----------



## Becky26

*AHC Contact Details*



remya3012 said:


> Hi applepie24,
> 
> Did you get a case officer assigned yet? I lodged my visa 8 days after please share if you received an update.
> 
> Also can you share the number you called the AHC in ? Been trying to call them but in vain :boom::boom:


Please refer to _page no 2168_ for AHC's contact number. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> Please refer to _page no 2168_ for AHC's contact number. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky for the info. I usually press 3 and I get some automated message 

Will try it tomorrow... still haven'r received a reply to email my email about the misspelled last name, been 18 days since the last email sent ! I doubt if they read the emails at all or is it just my emails ?? 

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Sushy

*Urgent*

*Hi All and Becky, I would like to know two things, 

1)	How did you all submit your engagement/wedding photographs? Are these photos developed in studio or print out on A4 paper?? And if the photos are developed in studio, did you all submit an album? 

2)	How did you all submit the application, I read somewhere not to punch or staple the documents as well as the forms. Just loose sheets in huge envelope??

Pls help…
*


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Thanks Becky for the info. I usually press 3 and I get some automated message
> 
> Will try it tomorrow... still haven'r received a reply to email my email about the misspelled last name, been 18 days since the last email sent ! I doubt if they read the emails at all or is it just my emails ??
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Hey Remya,

AHC seems to be ignoring my emails as well. So far out of 10 emails my husband and I wrote to them, they only replied to 2 of them.
Good Luck!! Hope you get the information you're after.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi All and Becky, I would like to know two things,
> 
> 1)	How did you all submit your engagement/wedding photographs? Are these photos developed in studio or print out on A4 paper?? And if the photos are developed in studio, did you all submit an album?
> 
> 2)	How did you all submit the application, I read somewhere not to punch or staple the documents as well as the forms. Just loose sheets in huge envelope??
> 
> Pls help…
> *



Hey Sushy,

1)	How did you all submit your engagement/wedding photographs? Are these photos developed in studio or print out on A4 paper?? And if the photos are developed in studio, did you all submit an album? 
Answer- I had all the photos developed in the studio and a digital copy as well so I printed out the selected ones on A4 sheets with the description at the bottom of each photo i.e. names of different people who were in the photos present at the time of our engagement party and our wedding. _This is a requirement too (mentioned in the document checklist), there should be description of every photo. _


2)	How did you all submit the application, I read somewhere not to punch or staple the documents as well as the forms. Just loose sheets in huge envelope??
Answer:- _DO NOT use staples on anything_. I only used paper clips because they don't damage the document or evidence when it's being used. 
I read this on another forum that AHC/COs hate staples cause they are annoying to work with.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## _shel

Its true. It is on one of the DIBP sites stating no staples, paperclips etc. That they remove all and scan into computer so are binned. Funnily it said they can cause staff injury :roll: as funny as that is that they dont know how to use them without injuring themselves, dont bother. 

For photos i wouldn't bother with professional prints for the reason they said they scan everything, so waste of money.

I printed random pictures 3 or 4 to a piece of A4 with small explanation of who/what it was and date. You dont need tons, couple of wedding, the rest random of visit to aus, meeting in laws etc. Think I sent 5 sheets so about 20 photos.


----------



## Sushy

*Thanks Becky and Shel, appreciate your help. I will now remove the staple pins from my docs and print pics on A4 sheets.... Lol they can't handle staple pins, pathetic.

Regards,
Sushy*


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> Its true. It is on one of the DIBP sites stating no staples, paperclips etc. That they remove all and scan into computer so are binned. Funnily it said they can cause staff injury :roll: as funny as that is that they dont know how to use them without injuring themselves, dont bother.
> 
> For photos i wouldn't bother with professional prints for the reason they said they scan everything, so waste of money.
> 
> I printed random pictures 3 or 4 to a piece of A4 with small explanation of who/what it was and date. You dont need tons, couple of wedding, the rest random of visit to aus, meeting in laws etc. Think I sent 5 sheets so about 20 photos.


LOL that's the stupidest thing I've ever heard......office workers don't know how to work with staples without injuring themselves :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: They are just hopeless!!!

They need to learn how to use staples....rookies :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:
And these people are given the authority of deciding our future....Unbelievable!!!!!


----------



## _shel

Becky26 said:


> LOL that's the stupidest thing I've ever heard......office workers don't know how to work with staples without injuring themselves :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: They are just hopeless!!!
> 
> They need to learn how to use staples....rookies :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:
> And these people are given the authority of deciding our future....Unbelievable!!!!!


 Any wonder why they take so long dealing with applications. Probably all that time learning how to use staples and time off sick from injuries


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> Any wonder why they take so long dealing with applications. Probably all that time learning how to use staples and time off sick from injuries


ahahahahahaha......good one _shel!!!
That's why the standard processing time frame is 12 months including sick leave, paid training (which we pay for) and holidays like christmas, new years, easter, etc. 

And the applicants are left in absolute misery for this entire time with no communication or even a reply from them. That's what we get after we pay a six figure application fees :rant::rant::rant::rant:


----------



## endlesshope

Well said becky and shel !!&#55357;&#56836;
These must be the reasons that keep them busy and they hardly find time to reply emails and respond to applicants enquiries


----------



## girlaussie

Yeah long time agoooo  

Girl Aussie



endlesshope said:


> Hey girl aussie,
> Did you get your visa granted??


----------



## girlaussie

It was just two of us as a couple, for genuine evidence I provided them few others like with in-laws, his uncle/aunt, social events etc. 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



aussi14 said:


> Hi GirlAussie
> 
> Thank you for your reply
> you told that you had only one picture of wedding.. can you please tell me which was that picture ? i mean that picture was of phere (accord to hindu marriage act ) from mandir or it was just a couple photo.
> Thanks in advance


----------



## aa2312

Hi Guys,

New here, I am a Permanent Resident in Aus and work here full time

I am getting married this year and would like to understand about my partner visa options from all you experienced folks....

Prospective Marriage 300 or Spouse 309/100 ? what are my best options

I ma getting engaged in July and married in December

Appreciate all help and responses


----------



## Becky26

*Need Help!!! Booking Appointment for PCC Application*

Hey Guys!!

I need help booking appointment for PCC Application. I need the appointment because of my complicated case. So my payment has been processed successfully.
I was trying to schedule the appointment before and the page was telling me to try after 7:00pm today.

I am continuously still trying and the page now says:-
_"Unable to process the request. Please try after some time."_
*What do I do? Can someone tell me why this error is coming up and how to fix it?*

I'm losing my mind with all these new issues. Don't know what's wrong now :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
Look forward to your advice. Thanks so very much.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## girlaussie

Hi,

It's upto you, which one you think is best in your situation just go with it.

Here is the link for both, go through each, find cost and see which one is easiest.

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300)

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie




aa2312 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New here, I am a Permanent Resident in Aus and work here full time
> 
> I am getting married this year and would like to understand about my partner visa options from all you experienced folks....
> 
> Prospective Marriage 300 or Spouse 309/100 ? what are my best options
> 
> I ma getting engaged in July and married in December
> 
> Appreciate all help and responses


----------



## girlaussie

If your payment has gone successfully and you 've it printed then why don't you contact the relevant department and request them to make the booking as you've already paid & keep getting error... You should try I guess!!

Girl Aussie



Becky26 said:


> I am continuously still trying and the page now says:-
> _"Unable to process the request. Please try after some time."_
> *What do I do? Can someone tell me why this error is coming up and how to fix it?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky[/SIZE][/FONT]*


----------



## Becky26

girlaussie said:


> If your payment has gone successfully and you 've it printed then why don't you contact the relevant department and request them to make the booking as you've already paid & keep getting error... You should try I guess!!
> 
> Girl Aussie



Thanks for your reply girlaussie.
There is no relevant department who can do that, none that I know. If someone on this thread has knowledge of such department, kindly help me. 

I have been on google trying to look for information on this procedure and there are different people giving different information. And worst part is no one at the PSK office give a rats butt about the applicant's inquiry or even helping us. They treat applicants like crap.

The appointments are booked until 07/07/2014. 

PLEASE HELP!!!!:Cry::Cry::Cry: :smash::smash::smash: :frusty::frusty::frusty:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## endlesshope

Hey becky
If your payment is successfull then just visit the office tommorow early morning by 8:45. Because u dont need to book an appointment for issuing of PCC. Thats how i get my PCC.


----------



## Becky26

endlesshope said:


> Hey becky
> If your payment is successfull then just visit the office tommorow early morning by 8:45. Because u dont need to book an appointment for issuing of PCC. Thats how i get my PCC.


Thanks for your reply :smile:
There are some complications in my case so I need to go see the Regional Passport Officer and he asked me to get an appointment. He will be able to help me from there.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for your reply :smile:
> There are some complications in my case so I need to go see the Regional Passport Officer and he asked me to get an appointment. He will be able to help me from there.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Maybe u l get the refund in few working days, try another date aftr 7/7..omg thats very long...actually pcc is very easy to get here in hyderabd . Try to change the time slots for avaliablitiy , like generally if u book a slot at 3pm, u can Avoid long wait also as the office hrs are til 5, so onlh 2 hrs of waiting , same day they issued me. Have u tried all time slots


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Maybe u l get the refund in few working days, try another date aftr 7/7..omg thats very long...actually pcc is very easy to get here in hyderabd . Try to change the time slots for avaliablitiy , like generally if u book a slot at 3pm, u can Avoid long wait also as the office hrs are til 5, so onlh 2 hrs of waiting , same day they issued me. Have u tried all time slots



Oh God!!!! I hope not, I don't want a refund. I just want an appointment

I can't get past the Page where we select the PSK Ghaziabad and enter a weird combination of numbers and alphabets. When I hit "next" it says "unable to process, please try again later". The page doesn't show me any time slot. Right now I don't care what time my appointment is as long as I get it. 
The website has proven to be the biggest pain in my butt so far.

I tried to do it later and now it says "please try booking an appointment on 25/07/2014 7:00pm onwards". I just can't seem to get a break.
Things seemed easy on the website but it was a whole different story once I got to the PSK office.
No customer service what-so-ever.

I have no idea what to do. Different PSK seem to have different processing method for the PCC.


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Oh God!!!! I hope not, I don't want a refund. I just want an appointment
> 
> I can't get past the Page where we select the PSK Ghaziabad and enter a weird combination of numbers and alphabets. When I hit "next" it says "unable to process, please try again later". The page doesn't show me any time slot. Right now I don't care what time my appointment is as long as I get it.
> The website has proven to be the biggest pain in my butt so far.
> 
> I tried to do it later and now it says "please try booking an appointment on 25/07/2014 7:00pm onwards". I just can't seem to get a break.
> Things seemed easy on the website but it was a whole different story once I got to the PSK office.
> No customer service what-so-ever.
> 
> I have no idea what to do. Different PSK seem to have different processing method for the PCC.


Don't worry... U will get the appointment.. maybe server goes down at particular times or maybe facing huge volume of hits ..u just need to get the arn..I hope u get it asap.


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Don't worry... U will get the appointment.. maybe server goes down at particular times or maybe facing huge volume of hits ..u just need to get the arn..I hope u get it asap.


Thank you for the positive encouragement :smile:


----------



## applepie24

remya3012 said:


> Hi applepie24,
> 
> Did you get a case officer assigned yet? I lodged my visa 8 days after please share if you received an update.
> 
> Also can you share the number you called the AHC in ? Been trying to call them but in vain :boom::boom:


No CO yet...


----------



## Becky26

applepie24 said:


> No CO yet...


Hey applepie24,

So sorry to hear that you are still waiting for CO allocation. Just wondering if you called AHC to know why this is taking longer than the time frame advised on their website.

Hope this week brings good news for you. Hang in there!!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Good Luck, thanks for keeping us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## aussi14

girlaussie said:


> It was just two of us as a couple, for genuine evidence I provided them few others like with in-laws, his uncle/aunt, social events etc.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie



Thank you 
Can u please tell me the details of your case. sorry i am not able to understand . like from which country you have applied and how much time it took . and did you do court marriage or proper marriage with social gathering etc . 

will wait for your reply 
thanks in advance


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for the Last Week of May 2014*

Hey Guys,

Hope everyone is doing well. No grants last week, this month has been very dry. The visa grant count is still badly stuck on 5 for this month. Time seems to be flying away so quick, with May almost over, we'll be halfway through 2014 very soon 


Below is the prediction list for the last week of May 2014:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Akshay.shah--------------------50---------------------------249lane:
Kapil23987--------------------53---------------------------263
asahni--------------------------46----------------------------215lane:
gaurav.a.shah------------------59----------------------------255
loveforever--------------------49----------------------------277
ReubenAlexander---------------47---------------------------217
Deeps11------------------------42--------------------------249
Sarselva------------------------39--------------------------231
candycrush----------------------41---------------------------224
new_member-------------------41--------------------------213
Roshana-------------------------41-------------------------378 *(Visa can be granted anytime)*
lonestar56---------------------25-------------------------209
Varun Chokkarapu-------------21-------------------------263
Sydney22---------------------10-------------------------194
endlesshope-----------------26-------------------------202


I have updated the SS, marking SS user Rudhresh and Kapil23987 Inactive because there was update from them. 

Quite a few people are waiting for their visas who are in the final queue and very close to the 5-6 weeks since DOQ (as per current trend). 
Please keep a close check on your inbox :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:and don't forget to share the good news with us. Thanks for your time :smile::smile::smile::smile:

Wishing everyone a great week ahead and Good Luck!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Becky, if you have any connections in the govt offices there like police or any others, then make use of that to get an appointment. In India atleast things like passport, PCC etc. are not easy for common man. So sometimes using influence to get things done faster is the only option  Hope you get the appointment soon! 

Regards,
Deepthi



Becky26 said:


> Thanks for your reply :smile:
> There are some complications in my case so I need to go see the Regional Passport Officer and he asked me to get an appointment. He will be able to help me from there.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## tikna

Becky, 

Did you went in to RPO or did you call them. 25/7 is a long way ahead. If you havent done it already, I would suggest you to go in person and visit RPO (sahibabad) and explain your situation and urgency. Also, book the time slot as well to be on a safe side even if its a month and half away. Appointments do get booked out pretty soon.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Sushy

*Hi All and Becky, pls help, it’s urgent….
My husband would like to pay my visa amount in Australia.

Please tell me the procedure, as in how to go about it, 
=whom to contact, 
=how to make the payment and 
=how to update??

Pls somebody help me step by step…. it's very urgent..
*


----------



## _shel

He cant. He gives you his card details and you pay or you give him your login pays online on uour account!


----------



## girlaussie

Check Part M 83 & 85 of Form 47SP

Girl Aussie



Sushy said:


> *Hi All and Becky, pls help, it’s urgent….
> My husband would like to pay my visa amount in Australia.
> 
> Please tell me the procedure, as in how to go about it,
> =whom to contact,
> =how to make the payment and
> =how to update??
> 
> Pls somebody help me step by step…. it's very urgent..
> *


----------



## _shel

girlaussie said:


> Check Part M 83 & 85 of Form 47SP
> 
> Girl Aussie


 Can you still pay separately since they moved to online applications? You can do that for other visas.


----------



## girlaussie

Shel I think Part M Q 83 is for those who can't make payment but their partners as in Note it says:

Please attach to this application a copy of the receipt you received when you made your payment.

So I think it is possible.. right?

Girl Aussie


----------



## _shel

I should have said cant in previous post lol. 

Yes you can for paper applications but not online. Payment online has to be made when applying online. Is actually easier for someone else to make payment as you just give them your login details. 

Cant see it being different for spouse visas, unless they have applied paper. No idea why anyone would want to do that, costs more and processing is longer.


----------



## a_30july

Hi every one.

Anybody is there who is going to settle in Sydney. Can anybody please help where to look for a rented place in Sydney.


----------



## loveforever

*help*

need little help and information guys
i received mail from my co stating that we have assessed ur file and u satisfy the core area for partner visa
so for further assessment u need to country as i m in Australia at moment
and tell us intended dates ur departure
so my migration told to book the tickets and 25/05/2014 i left the country and now i m outside the Australia and i forward the ticket details to co
but today i again new email from co saying

Thanks for your mail. My earlier mail was meant to be sending me the intended date of departure. Only after I confirm the intended date you are supposed to send me the confirmed itinerary. Please do not book any tickets until I confirm the intended date of departure
so now i m already out of country and my agent misguided me
what should i do now 
agent already emailed her again but no reply yet


----------



## _shel

Not much you can do. You stay where you are until grant or go back to Australia until the CO wants you to leave. Whatever you do be clear in informing them of where you are so the visa is not granted whilst you are onshore.


----------



## applepie24

Becky26 said:


> Hey applepie24,
> 
> So sorry to hear that you are still waiting for CO allocation. Just wondering if you called AHC to know why this is taking longer than the time frame advised on their website.
> 
> Hope this week brings good news for you. Hang in there!!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> Good Luck, thanks for keeping us updated.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


They advised me that the 26 weeks is not a guaranteed timeframe for CO allocation and the global processing timeframe is 12 months, hence I should be patient...


----------



## sarselva

*Change in SS sheet*

Hi All,

Can you change my DOL as 8th October in the SS sheet so that it matches the actuals.

Thanks,
Saranya


----------



## kaurm

*applied for visa in Nov 2013*

Hi there,

My husband applied for 309/100 visa on 27th Nov 2013 via VFS Chandigarh. No case officer is allocated so far. Anyone applied in November got case officer?


----------



## poojaghi

*Partner Visa Time Line*

Hi All

I am posting this thread so that any member expecting their partner visa can refer this to get an idea about the time line of partner visa processing.

*Date of lodgement: August 2nd 2013
Place of lodgement: New Delhi, India
Date of Visa grant: May 23 2014*


*2-08-2013* : Received an acknowledgement of Visa Application lodged at Australian High Commission, New Delhi, India. Also received the HAP Id asking for medicals and Police Clearance Certificate.

*12-08-2013* : Submitted the medicals and Police Clearance Report. (Did not receive any acknowledgement).

*27- 09-2013 *: Applied for tourist visa

*9-10-2013*: Tourist Visa granted for 6 months.

*26-10-2013*: Traveled to Australia.

*27-02-2014* : Received a mail from the case officer requesting for additional documents

*28-03-2014:* Additional documents submitted.

*08-04-2014* : Received a mail from the case officer informing that the initial assessment has been completed and all core criteria for the grant of visa has been fulfilled. Also the CO asked to leave Australia before the case can be considered for further assessment. 

*20-04-2014* : Left Australia and informed the CO accordingly.

*23-05-2014*: Partner Visa granted :angel:

I know anticipating a Visa is very painful. It takes a lot of patience . From my personal experience, I think emails are a very powerful weapon when getting a reply from the CO. we did not receive any information from the CO when it was appointed so do not panic if you do not get any correspondence form the AHC. But yes, write mails as often as you can because every time we wrote a mail, we received some sort of update from the AHC. 

I hope this post helps all those that are impatiently counting days to be with your loved ones!! I shall be returning to Australia on 29th May :wave: , right in time to celebrate our first anniversary on the 3rd June arty::dance:


----------



## endlesshope

kaurm said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband applied for 309/100 visa on 27th Nov 2013 via VFS Chandigarh. No case officer is allocated so far. Anyone applied in November got case officer?


hey kaurm
my DOL is 5 nov 2013,
CO allocated and DOQ is 30 april,
visa not yet granted..
CO is mostly allocated after 25 or 26 weeks of DOL..
hope this helps and wish u get CO soon..


----------



## success_gain

Ohhhh that's cool congrats
Really your post have given lot of information.


----------



## sandxb

a_30july said:


> Hi every one.
> 
> Anybody is there who is going to settle in Sydney. Can anybody please help where to look for a rented place in Sydney.


*Hi

Im in Sydney and my partner is coming to join me next week...
Regarding your query..it all depends on what you are looking for...Close to station or City?..Unit or house? For a 2 Bed room Unit. Ranges from 330-410$ per week..(depends on area & condition or apartment).I would advise to look for something close to Train station cuz u cant afford to take car to city..
check realestate.com.au or domain.com.au for Rental listings 

Bless
sandxb*


----------



## kaurm

endlesshope said:


> hey kaurm
> my DOL is 5 nov 2013,
> CO allocated and DOQ is 30 april,
> visa not yet granted..
> CO is mostly allocated after 25 or 26 weeks of DOL..
> hope this helps and wish u get CO soon..


Thanks endlesshope

What is DOQ- Date of questions? What type of questions they ask. Did they ask for any additional documents from you. 

I hope you get visa soon. All the best


----------



## raylangivens

Hi,

This is an incredible thread. I want to congratulate and thank the users who are keeping this going.

I intend to get married in Oct 2014. I am currently in Australia on PR. My would-be bride is Indian. 

Query:
Does the processing time depend on the center (AHC) that you apply in?
I thought is online now and so the it shouldn't matter. I am asking this because in the title of this thread it says AHC Delhi.

I plan to apply for her partner migration visa through a migration agent in Australia itself and I believe they will do it online.

Would you say it's better I apply from Australia or is it better, she applies from India, through an agent?

Thanks.


----------



## endlesshope

kaurm said:


> Thanks endlesshope
> 
> What is DOQ- Date of questions? What type of questions they ask. Did they ask for any additional documents from you.
> 
> I hope you get visa soon. All the best


Thanks dear..
DOQ is date of queue on which your case officer after verifying all the documents sends your file in final queue for visa grant.. And in queue it takes 5-6 weeks for visa grant..


----------



## kaurm

endlesshope said:


> Thanks dear..
> DOQ is date of queue on which your case officer after verifying all the documents sends your file in final queue for visa grant.. And in queue it takes 5-6 weeks for visa grant..


Thanks endlesshopes

What time did you provide medicals? did they ask for it or you provided when you lodged application. Sorry I am asking too much


----------



## endlesshope

kaurm said:


> Thanks endlesshopes
> 
> What time did you provide medicals? did they ask for it or you provided when you lodged application. Sorry I am asking too much


They asked me for medical through email ( provided HAP ID) after one n a half month after DOL..


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Hi Becky,

My file has been queued for final assessment today 
Can't say my happiness in words 
I Wish that u also get it soon..

GOD bless 
Sravanthi


----------



## sarselva

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> My file has been queued for final assessment today
> Can't say my happiness in words
> I Wish that u also get it soon..
> 
> GOD bless
> Sravanthi


Hi Sravanthi, 
Congrats .. Can you also chang my DOL to 8th October in the SS sheet.

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

sarselva said:


> Hi Sravanthi,
> Congrats .. Can you also chang my DOL to 8th October in the SS sheet.
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


Hi Saranya,

Thanks for the wishes, I have updated the SS 
Wish u good luck, soon u will get u r grant 
Share with us the good news 

Regards,
Sravanthi


----------



## sarselva

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi Saranya,
> 
> Thanks for the wishes, I have updated the SS
> Wish u good luck, soon u will get u r grant
> Share with us the good news
> 
> Regards,
> Sravanthi


I am waiting for the same.. hope your words cme true ... 

Thanks,
saranya


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me which is faster paper application or online. I am really confused which one to choose. Anyone who has applied thru online can u tell is there any difference in co allocation or visa grant


----------



## remya3012

HI CO assigned ..dot 26 weeks  Happy to see some progress


----------



## ReubenAlexander

Hi Guys, Noticed that there has been no visa grants over the last few days, I just had a thought whether this is the same case in many month ends because they would have reached the maximum no of visa grants..... and then the visa gets pushed to the beginning of the following month. Just an observation. Curiosity Kills


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Becky, if you have any connections in the govt offices there like police or any others, then make use of that to get an appointment. In India atleast things like passport, PCC etc. are not easy for common man. So sometimes using influence to get things done faster is the only option  Hope you get the appointment soon!
> 
> Regards,
> Deepthi


Thanks for your kind words. I'm trying my best to get this done ASAP.
Hope you're well. Take Care.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tikna said:


> Becky,
> 
> Did you went in to RPO or did you call them. 25/7 is a long way ahead. If you havent done it already, I would suggest you to go in person and visit RPO (sahibabad) and explain your situation and urgency. Also, book the time slot as well to be on a safe side even if its a month and half away. Appointments do get booked out pretty soon.
> Hope this helps!


Hey tikna,

Thanks for your post. I will keep this in mind and hopefully I'll be able to get the new PCC soon. 
Thanks again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jre05

Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi All and Becky, pls help, it’s urgent….
> My husband would like to pay my visa amount in Australia.
> 
> Please tell me the procedure, as in how to go about it,
> =whom to contact,
> =how to make the payment and
> =how to update??
> 
> Pls somebody help me step by step…. it's very urgent..
> *


Hey Sushy,

Apologies for the late reply. I unfortunately am not sure what the procedure is for this. I'll look this up and will get back to you. Please allow me sometime to find out the information. Thanks :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

applepie24 said:


> They advised me that the 26 weeks is not a guaranteed timeframe for CO allocation and the global processing timeframe is 12 months, hence I should be patient...


I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you get a CO very soon.
Good Luck!! and keep praying.

Kind Regards
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



kaurm said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband applied for 309/100 visa on 27th Nov 2013 via VFS Chandigarh. No case officer is allocated so far. Anyone applied in November got case officer?


Hey kaurm,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for providing us your application details, I have added them to the main SS. You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​* Five out of 12 applications from November 2013 have got a CO so AHC is still working on allocating COs to november files. Don't worry it shouldn't be very long.

Good Luck and please do keep us updated. Thanks :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## candycrush

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sushy,
> 
> Apologies for the late reply. I unfortunately am not sure what the procedure is for this. I'll look this up and will get back to you. Please allow me sometime to find out the information. Thanks :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I did my partner's payment in Australia by calling their national number by credit card, just need to let them know application subclass number, applicant name, DOB and where they are lodging the visa. They will send you a receipt via email and you need to attach to your application

I think there is another way as well via your immi account. Applicants are just required to create free account and pay visa fee from their respective account .

I hope this helps.


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is an incredible thread. I want to congratulate and thank the users who are keeping this going.
> 
> I intend to get married in Oct 2014. I am currently in Australia on PR. My would-be bride is Indian.
> 
> Query:
> Does the processing time depend on the center (AHC) that you apply in?
> I thought is online now and so the it shouldn't matter. I am asking this because in the title of this thread it says AHC Delhi.
> 
> I plan to apply for her partner migration visa through a migration agent in Australia itself and I believe they will do it online.
> 
> Would you say it's better I apply from Australia or is it better, she applies from India, through an agent?
> 
> Thanks.


Hey raylangivens,

I'm not too sure how different the processing time frame is for AHC in another country. But I do know that the processing time frame depends on the applicant's country of residence i.e. which country's citizenship they hold and how complicated the case is. 
_India is a high risk country hence the global processing time frame as per DIBP is 12 months. But the indicative time frame for AHC New Delhi is 8-11 months i.e. that's usually how long they take to make a decision on the file._
If the case is straightforward, some applications have been approved within 7 months of lodgement and some can get delayed for over 12 months.

Don't take this the wrong way, I'm not trying to scare you. All I'm saying is that it's really hard to predict the time frame and which process is quicker, the paper application or the online as so far AHC has not yet attended the January 2014 applications (Online partner visa applications have started from January 2014) yet as CO allocation takes 25-26 weeks from the Date of Lodgement (DOL). As per the SS, November 2013 applications are getting CO allocations.
Below is the link to the SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Doesn't matter where you apply, you will be applying for an offshore partner (309/100) visa application so I'm guessing it will be sent to AHC in New Delhi and they will be attending to it.
_Seniors, please advice. Thanks_ :smile:

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ReubenAlexander

Just imagine it, i posted on the forum that no visas are happening, 5 min later - I get my visa...............happy ...and i am happy for the rest as ur visas will happen too. I have 3 months for my initial entry.........thanks a lot for all the support Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!*



Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> My file has been queued for final assessment today
> Can't say my happiness in words
> I Wish that u also get it soon..
> 
> GOD bless
> Sravanthi


Hey Sravanthi,

Many congratulations to you on getting the file in final queue. So happy for you. Not very long now till you get the visa. Hope you get it very soon. Good Luck.
Thanks for the update. God Bless You!

P.S.- Thanks for updating the SS 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> HI CO assigned ..dot 26 weeks  Happy to see some progress


Congratulations to you!!! Hope you get the visa soon.
Good Luck and please keep us updated. Thanks :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ReubenAlexander said:


> Hi Guys, Noticed that there has been no visa grants over the last few days, I just had a thought whether this is the same case in many month ends because they would have reached the maximum no of visa grants..... and then the visa gets pushed to the beginning of the following month. Just an observation. Curiosity Kills


Hoping you get the good news very soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

ReubenAlexander said:


> Just imagine it, i posted on the forum that no visas are happening, 5 min later - I get my visa...............happy ...and i am happy for the rest as ur visas will happen too. I have 3 months for my initial entry.........thanks a lot for all the support Becky


Oh WOWWWWWWW
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!
Have a wonderful life ahead with u r partner :tea::tea::tea:


----------



## candycrush

ReubenAlexander said:


> Just imagine it, i posted on the forum that no visas are happening, 5 min later - I get my visa...............happy ...and i am happy for the rest as ur visas will happen too. I have 3 months for my initial entry.........thanks a lot for all the support Becky


Congrats!!


----------



## ReubenAlexander

BECKY I posted another comment after this. I GOT THE VISA...YAYYYYYYYYYY...THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE SUPPORT. I KNOW EACH ONE OF U WAITING FOR THE VISA WILL GET THEIRS ASAP..........



Becky26 said:


> Hoping you get the good news very soon. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sravanthi,
> 
> Many congratulations to you on getting the file in final queue. So happy for you. Not very long now till you get the visa. Hope you get it very soon. Good Luck.
> Thanks for the update. God Bless You!
> 
> P.S.- Thanks for updating the SS
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks a lot becky, I want to hear the same good news from you soon 
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



ReubenAlexander said:


> Just imagine it, i posted on the forum that no visas are happening, 5 min later - I get my visa...............happy ...and i am happy for the rest as ur visas will happen too. I have 3 months for my initial entry.........thanks a lot for all the support Becky


OH GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally!!!
Many Many Congratulations to you Reuben. So very happy for you. Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. God Bless You.
:clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :yo::yo::yo:

Thanks for updating us.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ReubenAlexander said:


> BECKY I posted another comment after this. I GOT THE VISA...YAYYYYYYYYYY...THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE SUPPORT. I KNOW EACH ONE OF U WAITING FOR THE VISA WILL GET THEIRS ASAP..........


hahaha...I saw that...Thanks a lot for your kind wishes. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Thanks a lot becky, I want to hear the same good news from you soon
> :hug::hug::hug:


Thanks darl!! Feelings are mutual :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## new_member

ReubenAlexander said:


> Just imagine it, i posted on the forum that no visas are happening, 5 min later - I get my visa...............happy ...and i am happy for the rest as ur visas will happen too. I have 3 months for my initial entry.........thanks a lot for all the support Becky





congrats Reuben....hopefully they will work on more visas this week...
did they call you or just email???


----------



## ReubenAlexander

thanks, just an email....



new_member said:


> congrats Reuben....hopefully they will work on more visas this week...
> did they call you or just email???


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

First grant after almost 2 weeks. Hoping there are many more.
Below is the prediction list for the last week of May 2014:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Akshay.shah--------------------50---------------------------249lane:
asahni--------------------------46----------------------------215lane:
gaurav.a.shah------------------59----------------------------255
loveforever--------------------49----------------------------277
ReubenAlexander---------------48---------------------------218lane:
Deeps11------------------------42--------------------------249
Sarselva------------------------39--------------------------231
candycrush----------------------41---------------------------224
new_member-------------------41--------------------------213
Roshana-------------------------41-------------------------378 *(Visa can be granted anytime)*
lonestar56---------------------25-------------------------209
Varun Chokkarapu-------------21-------------------------263
Sydney22---------------------10-------------------------194
endlesshope-----------------26-------------------------202


3 gone, 11 more to go!! Good Luck to all. Please do share the good news with us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sarselva

ReubenAlexander said:


> thanks, just an email....


Congrats Reuben... I was in fact waiting for your mail for a Visa grant...as ours is following you.

Thanks,
Saranya


----------



## ReubenAlexander

thanks, mine s done... urs will happen sooner than u expect 



sarselva said:


> Congrats Reuben... I was in fact waiting for your mail for a Visa grant...as ours is following you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Saranya


----------



## Deeps11

*Visa grant*

Got ma visa granted finally....


----------



## endlesshope

Deeps11 said:


> Got ma visa granted finally....


Wow thats a great news.. Congrats dear..


----------



## new_member

Congrats Deepa11.... Did you get any calls?


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Deeps11 said:


> Got ma visa granted finally....


Many Many Congratulations!!! Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Take Care, God Bless You!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2: :bounce::bounce::bounce: :thumb::thumb::thumb:
Thanks for updating us.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

Another Update Today:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Akshay.shah--------------------50---------------------------249lane:
asahni--------------------------46----------------------------215lane:
gaurav.a.shah------------------59----------------------------255
loveforever--------------------49----------------------------277
ReubenAlexander---------------48---------------------------218lane:
Deeps11------------------------43--------------------------250lane:
Sarselva------------------------39--------------------------231
candycrush----------------------41---------------------------224
new_member-------------------41--------------------------213
Roshana-------------------------41-------------------------378 *(Visa can be granted anytime)*
lonestar56---------------------25-------------------------209
Varun Chokkarapu-------------21-------------------------263
Sydney22---------------------10-------------------------194
endlesshope-----------------26-------------------------202


4 gone, 10 more to go!! Good Luck everyone!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Deeps11 said:


> Got ma visa granted finally....


Congratulations !
Have a wonderful life ahead :thumb::thumb::thumb:

GOD Bless
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey vsoni88,

Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you there has been any development in your case. Any update from AHC. Kindly please update us.
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time :smile:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## endlesshope

ReubenAlexander said:


> Just imagine it, i posted on the forum that no visas are happening, 5 min later - I get my visa...............happy ...and i am happy for the rest as ur visas will happen too. I have 3 months for my initial entry.........thanks a lot for all the support Becky


Congrats reuben.. Happy to hear this news.. Finally they started granting visa..


----------



## sarselva

Deeps11 said:


> Got ma visa granted finally....


Congrats


----------



## ReubenAlexander

Thanks bud........



applepie24 said:


> Congrats mate, wish you all the best.


----------



## ReubenAlexander

thanks , all the best for urs... see u @ down under 




endlesshope said:


> Congrats reuben.. Happy to hear this news.. Finally they started granting visa..


----------



## Deeps11

Thanks everyone..
Nope.. I hadn't received any call from AHC nor was I asked for any additional documents.
All the best for others waiting.


----------



## endlesshope

Hey becky
Did u get your PCC issued???
Hope to see your file in final queue soon...


----------



## Becky26

endlesshope said:


> Hey becky
> Did u get your PCC issued???
> Hope to see your file in final queue soon...


Hey endlesshope,

I'm still working on getting my PCC done. Will post an update when I know what's happening. Thanks for checking up on me.
Hope you're well.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Can we send additional document and pcc directly to AHC ? 
Officer from VFS told me to submit in vfs only.


----------



## kaurm

Becky26 said:


> Hey kaurm,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> 
> Thank you for providing us your application details, I have added them to the main SS. You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> *FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
> Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts.
> Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> *I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
> So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
> Thank you very much.*
> 
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
> Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.
> 
> *REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​* Five out of 12 applications from November 2013 have got a CO so AHC is still working on allocating COs to november files. Don't worry it shouldn't be very long.
> 
> Good Luck and please do keep us updated. Thanks :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks , 

My husband was in australia for 2 years on work visa. He came back in 2013. As it is almost 26 weeks now he has applied for 309/100 visa CO can be allocated any time. Should I apply for Indian and Australian PCC so that I should not waste much time. Please advice


----------



## Sushy

*Hey Candycrush, thanks a bunch. My husband made the payment in Australia. He would be sending me the receipt. Can you tell me how many days it took u to get the receipt? *




candycrush said:


> I did my partner's payment in Australia by calling their national number by credit card, just need to let them know application subclass number, applicant name, DOB and where they are lodging the visa. They will send you a receipt via email and you need to attach to your application
> 
> I think there is another way as well via your immi account. Applicants are just required to create free account and pay visa fee from their respective account .
> 
> I hope this helps.


----------



## endlesshope

I am happy.. 4 of us got their visas granted.. Rest have faith, we gonna get our visas soon..


----------



## candycrush

Sushy said:


> *Hey Candycrush, thanks a bunch. My husband made the payment in Australia. He would be sending me the receipt. Can you tell me how many days it took u to get the receipt? *


just in a few minutes! no long


----------



## candycrush

hi gaurav.a.shah,

just wondering if you are you still active? thanks in advance for update.

gaurav.a.shah------------------59----------------------------255

Cheers,


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Can we send additional document and pcc directly to AHC ?
> Officer from VFS told me to submit in vfs only.


I don't think this is a rule that you MUST send the additional documents to AHC via VFS. I sent my additional documents to AHC 3 times and never once did it through VFS. _This depends on your discretion._

Don't know if this is a new rule. 
Please do ask around.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

kaurm said:


> Thanks ,
> 
> My husband was in australia for 2 years on work visa. He came back in 2013. As it is almost 26 weeks now he has applied for 309/100 visa CO can be allocated any time. Should I apply for Indian and Australian PCC so that I should not waste much time. Please advice


Hey kaurm,

As per the information on AHC New Delhi website CO can be allocated between 25-26 weeks on DOL. Below is a link from AHC New Delhi website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Having said that, as per the current trend some applicants who have crossed the 26 week time frame are still waiting for CO allocation.
There is a high chance of CO allocation between the above mentioned time but no guarantee.

_The applicant needs a PCC from every country he/she has lived for 12 months in total in the past 10 years._ So if you have lived in Australia for 12 months, you will need to apply for a PCC from the Australian Federal Police.
You can definitely apply for an Indian PCC because it is a mandatory character document.

Could you please remember to add your partner visa application details by filling in the form, link to which is mentioned below:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

candycrush said:


> hi gaurav.a.shah,
> 
> just wondering if you are you still active? thanks in advance for update.
> 
> gaurav.a.shah------------------59----------------------------255
> 
> Cheers,


I've marked them Inactive on the SS. No update from them so far.
Good luck, hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

kaurm said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband applied for 309/100 visa on 27th Nov 2013 via VFS Chandigarh. No case officer is allocated so far. Anyone applied in November got case officer?


Hi Kaurm,

I applied on 26th Nov 2013..got a CO assigned today. Hope you will get one soon too :fingerscrossed:

All the best


----------



## desai369

endlesshope said:


> I am happy.. 4 of us got their visas granted.. Rest have faith, we gonna get our visas soon..


Hi endlesshope,

Congratulations,finally long wait and separation ends for you and others who got the grant letter today.somuch happy for you all :thumb:
Really a very big day in all of yours life.wish you all the very best and have bright future in Australia.eace:


----------



## human1234

Its 170 days n still waiting for CO


----------



## lonestar56

human1234 said:


> Its 170 days n still waiting for CO


2. months to go.. just forgot the about the grant for 1 and half ..


----------



## lonestar56

desai369 said:


> Hi endlesshope,
> 
> Congratulations,finally long wait and separation ends for you and others who got the grant letter today.somuch happy for you all :thumb:
> Really a very big day in all of yours life.wish you all the very best and have bright future in Australia.eace:


 Congratulations to all and hope all remaining 6 people get the by 2 nd week of June


----------



## applepie24

remya3012 said:


> Hi Kaurm,
> 
> I applied on 26th Nov 2013..got a CO assigned today. Hope you will get one soon too :fingerscrossed:
> 
> All the best


Congrats 
I am still waiting although I applied on the 18th of November :confused2:
Did you get contacted via email or phone?
I have a gut feeling something is wrong.. any suggestions on what could be done? I am happy to wait but as long as I know what is going on so I know why I'm waiting .. not knowing what is going on is difficult. Calling/emailing doesn't seem to help as we don't even have a CO yet. 
Good luck everyone; I'm glad this forum is around, it makes it easier to cope knowing there are others out there facing the same dilemma.


----------



## new_member

hey guys, 

Got my visa today...Sooooo happppy....Thank u everyone...hopefully they will give more grants in the coming days...
It was just an email...The AHC dint call me even once during the whole process...so it was a bit of surprise...
All the best to everyone and thanks again....


----------



## shifa882

Congratulations to all who have got their visas! Yaay!  
I guess this leaves me in a loooong wait as my CO has been changed.  
Hoping for good news soon!
Becky any new updates??
Cheers


----------



## endlesshope

desai369 said:


> Hi endlesshope,
> 
> Congratulations,finally long wait and separation ends for you and others who got the grant letter today.somuch happy for you all :thumb:
> Really a very big day in all of yours life.wish you all the very best and have bright future in Australia.eace:


Hello desai369, 
I wish i could have got my visa granted by now.. But not yet. I am waiting still... Yesterday i wrote that i am happy for the 4 amongst us who got their visa.. Rest have faith, WE ( me and 5 others who r in queue) gonna get our visas soon..


----------



## sarselva

new_member said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Got my visa today...Sooooo happppy....Thank u everyone...hopefully they will give more grants in the coming days...
> It was just an email...The AHC dint call me even once during the whole process...so it was a bit of surprise...
> All the best to everyone and thanks again....


Congrats...


----------



## kaurm

Becky26 said:


> Hey kaurm,
> 
> As per the information on AHC New Delhi website CO can be allocated between 25-26 weeks on DOL. Below is a link from AHC New Delhi website:-
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
> 
> Having said that, as per the current trend some applicants who have crossed the 26 week time frame are still waiting for CO allocation.
> There is a high chance of CO allocation between the above mentioned time but no guarantee.
> 
> _The applicant needs a PCC from every country he/she has lived for 12 months in total in the past 10 years._ So if you have lived in Australia for 12 months, you will need to apply for a PCC from the Australian Federal Police.
> You can definitely apply for an Indian PCC because it is a mandatory character document.
> 
> Could you please remember to add your partner visa application details by filling in the form, link to which is mentioned below:-
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky, I have given australian and Indian PCC when visa was applied. I think CO ll ask for these again so it is better I should apply for Australian PCC now. I have filled form. Regards


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

new_member said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Got my visa today...Sooooo happppy....Thank u everyone...hopefully they will give more grants in the coming days...
> It was just an email...The AHC dint call me even once during the whole process...so it was a bit of surprise...
> All the best to everyone and thanks again....


*Congrats!!!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
Have a wonderful life ahead arty:arty:arty:arty:

Best regards,
Sravanthi*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

shifa882 said:


> Congratulations to all who have got their visas! Yaay!
> I guess this leaves me in a loooong wait as my CO has been changed.
> Hoping for good news soon!
> Becky any new updates??
> Cheers


*Hi shifa882,
Soon you will get mail from CO, we both have common CO, he was on leave last week, so there was a little delay, i guess this week u will get it definitely :thumb::thumb:

Good luck
Sravanthi*


----------



## lonestar56

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi shifa882,
> Soon you will get mail from CO, we both have common CO, he was on leave last week, so there was a little delay, i guess this week u will get it definitely :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Good luck
> Sravanthi


How did u guys know that co is on leave , my co never replied or called I think I shed call ahc today..my dol 29oct


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

lonestar56 said:


> How did u guys know that co is on leave , my co never replied or called I think I shed call ahc today..my dol 29oct


*Even i did't get any response from my CO last week, so i called AHC & they informed me that my CO was on leave for a week, u can call AHC, they will give u the update. But u are already on the way for final grant, as per the current time line it will take 5-6 weeks from the DOQ, so not very long.......
Hope u get it soon 
Good luck
Sravanthi*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> I've marked them Inactive on the SS. No update from them so far.
> Good luck, hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I think loveforever should also have got visa by now:thumb: ... Please do update with us 

Regards,
Sravanthi


----------



## tanvilamba

Hi Everyone,

I was waiting for my CO, DOL is 22 Nov 13. I called up AHC today morning and they informed that a CO has been assigned but could not tell me since when. The CO is number 16.

I got no email or call from her. Is this a bit weird? Should i be worried?

Could you also update the SS with my details(or let me know how can i update it myself)?

Thanks,


----------



## candycrush

Becky26 said:


> I've marked them Inactive on the SS. No update from them so far.
> Good luck, hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Doesn't look like any time soon within next 2 weeks as the photo on the medical was stuffed up by medical agency


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

tanvilamba said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was waiting for my CO, DOL is 22 Nov 13. I called up AHC today morning and they informed that a CO has been assigned but could not tell me since when. The CO is number 16.
> 
> I got no email or call from her. Is this a bit weird? Should i be worried?
> 
> Could you also update the SS with my details(or let me know how can i update it myself)?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi tanvilamba,
Congrats on getting your CO :thumb:
Usually they will send an email/call, but don't worry AHC will give u the proper info
Wait for few days for the response, maybe u r CO does't require anymore documents i guess
So don't stress

And can u please fill the details in the SS update form , so that i can add them in the sheet 



Good luck
Sravanthi


----------



## tanvilamba

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hi tanvilamba,
> Congrats on getting your CO :thumb:
> Usually they will send an email/call, but don't worry AHC will give u the proper info
> Wait for few days for the response, maybe u r CO does't require anymore documents i guess
> So don't stress
> 
> And can u please fill the details in the SS update form , so that i can add them in the sheet
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck
> Sravanthi


Thanks Sravanthi!!

And congrats to everyone who got their visas


----------



## sarselva

*General*

Hi All,

I am getting some weird feeling I too had a change of CO when I submitted my additional documents . The CO who requested the docs was different and the CO who sent my final queue was different. My DOQ is 41 as of today. Should this cause any delay I never tried contacting the CO . I am confused who my CO is . Should I do anything about it .
Any suggestions?

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## applepie24

new_member said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Got my visa today...Sooooo happppy....Thank u everyone...hopefully they will give more grants in the coming days...
> It was just an email...The AHC dint call me even once during the whole process...so it was a bit of surprise...
> All the best to everyone and thanks again....


Congrats !!! All the best to you and your partner


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

sarselva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am getting some weird feeling I too had a change of CO when I submitted my additional documents . The CO who requested the docs was different and the CO who sent my final queue was different. My DOQ is 41 as of today. Should this cause any delay I never tried contacting the CO . I am confused who my CO is . Should I do anything about it .
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


*Hi Saranya,

Don't worry about the CO, it won't cause any delay, once the file is placed in final queue, it will go to senior case officer (SCO) who will give u the final decision 
Don't Stress..u r almost very near to get the grant, keep checking u r inbox D
Waiting to hear the good news soon from you:thumb::thumb:

Regards,
Sravanthi*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

applepie24 said:


> Congrats !!! All the best to you and your partner


*Hi applepie24,

I think it would be better if u once check with AHC regarding your CO allocation, coz tanvilamba also didn't get any mail/call from CO, but when she called AHC, they told already CO got allocated for her file

Good luck:thumb:
Sravanthi*


----------



## loveforever

*not yet*

becky still waiting
my migration agent misguided me 
co asked for intended date to leave but my agent told me leave australia
so i m in Bali ( Indonesia ) alone and waiting
and 1 more thing becky my co asked me for more photos and my contact no. in bali
is it normal asking for more docs now when I'm already outside
and why would she need my no . plzzz advice

today also emailed co to process fast bcoz im supposed to return this weekend


----------



## Dhguru

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum. Hope someone can help me. I am Australian resident and I applied for my wife partner visa subclass 309 in October 2013 with my son as coapplicant in the same application. The immigration confirmed the file reception with both my wife and son name and asked them to go for Medicais. Today after 7.5 monthsy wife got the visa but they did not mention anything about my son's application. Anyone got the same kind of situation? Any advice ? Please help. Thank you Dhami


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



new_member said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Got my visa today...Sooooo happppy....Thank u everyone...hopefully they will give more grants in the coming days...
> It was just an email...The AHC dint call me even once during the whole process...so it was a bit of surprise...
> All the best to everyone and thanks again....


Many Many Congratulations to you!!!!!
:thumb::thumb::thumb: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane: :dance: :dance::dance:
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Take Care. Thanks for updating us.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

kaurm said:


> Thanks Becky, I have given australian and Indian PCC when visa was applied. I think CO ll ask for these again so it is better I should apply for Australian PCC now. I have filled form. Regards


No worries, Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was waiting for my CO, DOL is 22 Nov 13. I called up AHC today morning and they informed that a CO has been assigned but could not tell me since when. The CO is number 16.
> 
> I got no email or call from her. Is this a bit weird? Should i be worried?
> 
> Could you also update the SS with my details(or let me know how can i update it myself)?
> 
> Thanks,


Hey tanvilamba,

Congratulations on get a CO. We have the same CO 
Thanks for updating us. Hope your visa comes soon.
Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Dhguru said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this forum. Hope someone can help me. I am Australian resident and I applied for my wife partner visa subclass 309 in October 2013 with my son as coapplicant in the same application. The immigration confirmed the file reception with both my wife and son name and asked them to go for Medicais. Today after 7.5 monthsy wife got the visa but they did not mention anything about my son's application. Anyone got the same kind of situation? Any advice ? Please help. Thank you Dhami


I think u should call ahc regarding it . Not sure .


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am getting some weird feeling I too had a change of CO when I submitted my additional documents . The CO who requested the docs was different and the CO who sent my final queue was different. My DOQ is 41 as of today. Should this cause any delay I never tried contacting the CO . I am confused who my CO is . Should I do anything about it .
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


Hey Saranya,

I don't' think you have anything to worry about as the change of CO that happened was in the past. The new CO forwarded your file to the final assessment stage hence it shouldn't affect you now as your file is in the final queue.
Don't stress your visa is just around the corner, better get packing 
Good Luck!! Please do share the good news when it comes :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> becky still waiting
> my migration agent misguided me
> co asked for intended date to leave but my agent told me leave australia
> so i m in Bali ( Indonesia ) alone and waiting
> and 1 more thing becky my co asked me for more photos and my contact no. in bali
> is it normal asking for more docs now when I'm already outside
> and why would she need my no . plzzz advice
> 
> today also emailed co to process fast bcoz im supposed to return this weekend


Hey loveforever,

As per the SS, your file is in final queue meaning that your CO was satisfied with your application and he/she sent to final assessment stage. I'm not familiar with CO requesting for more documents after the file is sent to the final queue because the CO has finished assessing your file i.e. they don't have it.
Did you receive a phone call or email from your CO requesting the additional documents? If not, it could be your SCO (who grants the visa) asking for the additional stuff. This doesn't make sense :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

No idea why they want your contact number in Bali now. Just make sure you have one. I don't know how you'll get one, but you need to get one if you're planning to stay in Bali until your visa is granted. Cause AHC could call you and ask you why did you go to Bali and not return to India.

Not many applicants get request for additional documents after the file is in queue. Right now, it doesn't really matter who asked you for the additional stuff, _*just make sure you send them what they are requesting ASAP to avoid further delays.*_

I'm sorry to hear about your current situation. That's the reason I always advise people who travel to Australia on a visitor visa to leave the country without AHC asking you, it only cause more delay which is no issue for AHC but for the applicant who has already been waiting for over half a year for their visa.

Another thing I say is to make sure you return to India, not to New Zealand, Fiji or Bali. Coming back to India is the safest and least complicated option. This is not mentioned anywhere, but usually AHC seems to follow this quite strictly that the applicant is to return to India.

*I'd suggest, if you can return to India and then do the paperwork. It'll save time and maybe things could happen quicker AHC knowing the fact that you are in India. Because you're gonna have to send the requested documents to AHC New Delhi no matter which country you are in currently.
*
Good Luck!! Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dhguru

What number do I ring for ahc New Delhi .thanks


----------



## loveforever

Becky26 said:


> Hey loveforever,
> 
> As per the SS, your file is in final queue meaning that your CO was satisfied with your application and he/she sent to final assessment stage. I'm not familiar with CO requesting for more documents after the file is sent to the final queue because the CO has finished assessing your file i.e. they don't have it.
> Did you receive a phone call or email from your CO requesting the additional documents? If not, it could be your SCO (who grants the visa) asking for the additional stuff. This doesn't make sense :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> No idea why they want your contact number in Bali now. Just make sure you have one. I don't know how you'll get one, but you need to get one if you're planning to stay in Bali until your visa is granted. Cause AHC could call you and ask you why did you go to Bali and not return to India.
> 
> Not many applicants get request for additional documents after the file is in queue. Right now, it doesn't really matter who asked you for the additional stuff, _*just make sure you send them what they are requesting ASAP to avoid further delays.*_
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your current situation. That's the reason I always advise people who travel to Australia on a visitor visa to leave the country without AHC asking you, it only cause more delay which is no issue for AHC but for the applicant who has already been waiting for over half a year for their visa.
> 
> Another thing I say is to make sure you return to India, not to New Zealand, Fiji or Bali. Coming back to India is the safest and least complicated option. This is not mentioned anywhere, but usually AHC seems to follow this quite strictly that the applicant is to return to India.
> 
> *I'd suggest, if you can return to India and then do the paperwork. It'll save time and maybe things could happen quicker AHC knowing the fact that you are in India. Because you're gonna have to send the requested documents to AHC New Delhi no matter which country you are in currently.
> *
> Good Luck!! Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> this is same co that sent my file final queue
> may she Sco as well
> reason to come to bali is that ticket was very cheap only 500$ and its only 5 hours flight to bali
> otherside to it takes 25 hour flight and 1500$ ticket


----------



## loveforever

loveforever said:


> Becky26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey loveforever,
> 
> As per the SS, your file is in final queue meaning that your CO was satisfied with your application and he/she sent to final assessment stage. I'm not familiar with CO requesting for more documents after the file is sent to the final queue because the CO has finished assessing your file i.e. they don't have it.
> Did you receive a phone call or email from your CO requesting the additional documents? If not, it could be your SCO (who grants the visa) asking for the additional stuff. This doesn't make sense :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> No idea why they want your contact number in Bali now. Just make sure you have one. I don't know how you'll get one, but you need to get one if you're planning to stay in Bali until your visa is granted. Cause AHC could call you and ask you why did you go to Bali and not return to India.
> 
> Not many applicants get request for additional documents after the file is in queue. Right now, it doesn't really matter who asked you for the additional stuff, _*just make sure you send them what they are requesting ASAP to avoid further delays.*_
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your current situation. That's the reason I always advise people who travel to Australia on a visitor visa to leave the country without AHC asking you, it only cause more delay which is no issue for AHC but for the applicant who has already been waiting for over half a year for their visa.
> 
> Another thing I say is to make sure you return to India, not to New Zealand, Fiji or Bali. Coming back to India is the safest and least complicated option. This is not mentioned anywhere, but usually AHC seems to follow this quite strictly that the applicant is to return to India.
> 
> *I'd suggest, if you can return to India and then do the paperwork. It'll save time and maybe things could happen quicker AHC knowing the fact that you are in India. Because you're gonna have to send the requested documents to AHC New Delhi no matter which country you are in currently.
> *
> Good Luck!! Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> this is same co that sent my file final queue
> may she Sco as well
> reason to come to bali is that ticket was very cheap only 500$ and its only 5 hours flight to bali
> otherside to india it takes 25 hour flight and 1500$ ticket
Click to expand...


----------



## Becky26

Dhguru said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this forum. Hope someone can help me. I am Australian resident and I applied for my wife partner visa subclass 309 in October 2013 with my son as coapplicant in the same application. The immigration confirmed the file reception with both my wife and son name and asked them to go for Medicais. Today after 7.5 monthsy wife got the visa but they did not mention anything about my son's application. Anyone got the same kind of situation? Any advice ? Please help. Thank you Dhami


Hey Dhguru,

Sorry to hear about your visa situation. Was you son included in your wife's partner visa application? _Because when the main applicant's visa is approved, the dependent included in the application specially the child(ren)'s visa is approved at the same time. _

I've never heard of this happening before. I unfortunately don't have much information on cases when child(ren) are included in the partner visa application but I'll try and find something relating to your case. 

Please give me some time. In the mean time, maybe someone on the thread can help you if they have some information.
*Seniors, please Help! Thanks *:smile:

I'll post back when I find something. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> this is same co that sent my file final queue
> may she Sco as well
> reason to come to bali is that ticket was very cheap only 500$ and its only 5 hours flight to bali
> otherside to india it takes 25 hour flight and 1500$ ticket


I completely understand your situation, but unfortunately this might not be a good enough reason for AHC. Majority of the applicants who go to Australia on visitor visa return to India. You can call AHC just to be sure what's happening and the current processing status of your file. Ask them who is requesting the documents and how much longer your file will take to get approved.

CO and SCO are usually different people. As I said, right now it doesn't really matter who is asking for these documents. All that matters is you need to send the requested paperwork and your contact number to AHC/CO/SCO ASAP if you want the visa without any more delays.

_It's a very risky option you've opted for, as you don't know how long the visa can take and AHC is still requesting you for more documents._ There is another applicant on the SS username Surekha V Kumar who went to Australia on visitor visa, came back to India on AHC's notification to leave Australia and is unfortunately still waiting for her visa to get approved. She left Australia on March 06, 2014 and she still hasn't got her visa. Her DOL is 02/07/2013, 330 days in total.

Be Careful!!! The decision at the end of the day is yours. Good Luck!! Hope you get the visa soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*AHC Contact Details*



Dhguru said:


> What number do I ring for ahc New Delhi .thanks




The *direct line for AHC New Delhi is 0011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.*
*NOTE:- If you're in Australia you might need to dial the country codes with the above mentioned number. Thanks!*

Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. *The wait could be between 30-45 minutes on average so be patient. Be very polite on the phone as the calls maybe recorded.* Once you reach the front of the queue, you'll get through to an operator, you know what to do after that.

*Keep your Passport (for passport number) and Partner Visa Application File Acknowledgement Letter (for the application file number) with you as they need these two pieces of information for your identification.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck. Feel free to ask if you have more questions. Please let us know what AHC says :smile: Thank You!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## loveforever

Becky26 said:


> I completely understand your situation, but unfortunately this might not be a good enough reason for AHC. Majority of the applicants who go to Australia on visitor visa return to India. You can call AHC just to be sure what's happening and the current processing status of your file. Ask them who is requesting the documents and how much longer your file will take to get approved.
> 
> CO and SCO are usually different people. As I said, right now it doesn't really matter who is asking for these documents. All that matters is you need to send the requested paperwork and your contact number to AHC/CO/SCO ASAP if you want the visa without any more delays.
> 
> _It's a very risky option you've opted for, as you don't know how long the visa can take and AHC is still requesting you for more documents._ There is another applicant on the SS username Surekha V Kumar who went to Australia on visitor visa, came back to India on AHC's notification to leave Australia and is unfortunately still waiting for her visa to get approved. She left Australia on March 06, 2014 and she still hasn't got her visa. Her DOL is 02/07/2013, 330 days in total.
> 
> Be Careful!!! The decision at the end of the day is yours. Good Luck!! Hope you get the visa soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



thanks becky for quick reply
she asked me for 5-6 photos and my contact no 
and emailed her within 1 hour
heard nothing from her after that
but i dont understand why did she send me email for intended date to leave country
i will wait one more week then i ll email her that when decision ready let me know i ll leave the country strait way 
my work, study suffering bcoz of that


----------



## lonestar56

I wish u get ur grant asap it would be diff scenario which no one has yet been. Keep posted . I wish u get it ,as they said u can stay in another third country to get the approval and just needed to be offshore is followed by ahc.

Regards


----------



## Dhguru

Hi thank you very much for your replies. Good news is My son got the visa too. I emailed the visa officer and he replied within an hour and sent the visa grant letter for my son aswell. Here are details. Applied on October 18, qued for final decision on April 16. Visa granted on May 28. Once again thank u. Good luck for all the applicant.


----------



## loveforever

lonestar56 said:


> I wish u get ur grant asap it would be diff scenario which no one has yet been. Keep posted . I wish u get it ,as they said u can stay in another third country to get the approval and just needed to be offshore is followed by ahc.
> 
> Regards


thanks lonestar56 for ur kind words
i ll keep updating for sure


----------



## loveforever

hey becky
is Surekha V Kumar's file in final queue
and did co asked her to leave country


----------



## sarselva

Hi All,

Thank you soo much for all the support provided . This forum is great and should definitely thank Becky , Sravanthi and everyone here .

I finally got my VISA today 

Thanks,
Saranya


----------



## candycrush

Another Grant, thank you all

I'm very grateful to Becky as you answered my few questions.

Wish you all for your grant very soon.


----------



## candycrush

Just to inform you all current time in final que is 38-45 according to AHC


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> thanks becky for quick reply
> she asked me for 5-6 photos and my contact no
> and emailed her within 1 hour
> heard nothing from her after that
> but i dont understand why did she send me email for intended date to leave country
> i will wait one more week then i ll email her that when decision ready let me know i ll leave the country strait way
> my work, study suffering bcoz of that


No worries, Good Luck! Hope you get the visa soon.
Please keep us updated. Thank You!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> hey becky
> is Surekha V Kumar's file in final queue
> and did co asked her to leave country



No, her file is not in queue. She was asked to depart Australia so that her file could be sent to the final queue, I think.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



sarselva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you soo much for all the support provided . This forum is great and should definitely thank Becky , Sravanthi and everyone here .
> 
> I finally got my VISA today
> 
> Thanks,
> Saranya


Many Many Congratulations to you!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane: :nod::nod::nod::nod:
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Take Care.
God Bless You!!! Thanks for updating us.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



candycrush said:


> Another Grant, thank you all
> 
> I'm very grateful to Becky as you answered my few questions.
> 
> Wish you all for your grant very soon.



Many Many Congratulations to you!! 
lane:lane:lane:lane: :dance::dance::dance::dance: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :wave::wave::wave::wave:
Have a wonderful life ahead. 
Glad I could help.

Take Care. Thanks for updating us.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

candycrush said:


> Just to inform you all current time in final que is 38-45 according to AHC


Thanks for the update


----------



## sarselva

Becky26 said:


> Many Many Congratulations to you!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane: :nod::nod::nod::nod:
> Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Take Care.
> God Bless You!!! Thanks for updating us.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Thank you and best Luck becky..


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck to all!!*

Hey Everyone,

It's been a good day today. Seems like AHC has started to clear the long due backlog. Hope there are some more grants before May is over.

Below is the updated Prediction List:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Akshay.shah--------------------50---------------------------249lane:
asahni--------------------------46----------------------------215lane:
loveforever--------------------49----------------------------277
ReubenAlexander---------------48---------------------------218lane:
Deeps11------------------------43--------------------------250lane:
new_member-------------------43--------------------------215
candycrush----------------------43---------------------------226lane: 
Sarselva------------------------41--------------------------232lane:
Roshana-------------------------41-------------------------378 *(Visa can be granted anytime)*
lonestar56---------------------25-------------------------209
Varun Chokkarapu-------------21-------------------------263
Sydney22---------------------10-------------------------194
endlesshope-----------------26-------------------------202


7 gone, 6 more to go!! Good Luck everyone!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> Thank you and best Luck becky..


Thank You!!


----------



## loveforever

Becky26 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> It's been a good day today. Seems like AHC has started to clear the long due backlog. Hope there are some more grants before May is over.
> 
> Below is the updated Prediction List:-
> 
> SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
> Akshay.shah--------------------50---------------------------249lane:
> asahni--------------------------46----------------------------215lane:
> loveforever--------------------49----------------------------277
> ReubenAlexander---------------48---------------------------218lane:
> Deeps11------------------------43--------------------------250lane:
> new_member-------------------43--------------------------215
> candycrush----------------------43---------------------------226lane:
> Sarselva------------------------41--------------------------232lane:
> Roshana-------------------------41-------------------------378 *(Visa can be granted anytime)*
> lonestar56---------------------25-------------------------209
> Varun Chokkarapu-------------21-------------------------263
> Sydney22---------------------10-------------------------194
> endlesshope-----------------26-------------------------202
> 
> 
> 7 gone, 6 more to go!! Good Luck everyone!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



i dont know becky
i m so tensed
my pcc going to expire on 15 june
so i must have to go back australia for a week to apply new pcc
first i ll take co's permission then i will move back to australia 
hopefully they make fast grant me visa quick
plz all of u pray for me 
i m so stressed


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*


Hey Roshana,

Hope you're well. I was just wondering if you got your visa as it's been some time since your file was sent to the final queue. As per the current AHC trend, files in final queue are taking 38-45 days to get approved.

Please kindly update us. I hope you get the visa ASAP, it's been really difficult for you. Good Luck!!
Please do share the good news with us. 
Look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Congrats sarnaya... enjoy the life ahead .Australia is awesome..


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> i dont know becky
> i m so tensed
> my pcc going to expire on 15 june
> so i must have to go back australia for a week to apply new pcc
> first i ll take co's permission then i will move back to australia
> hopefully they make fast grant me visa quick
> plz all of u pray for me
> i m so stressed



*Call AHC ASAP!!!* 
I think you will need to apply for the PCC again. My CO requested me for a new one and mine expires on July 2, 2014.

Is your visitor visa still valid?
How will you apply for an Indian PCC from Australia?
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## endlesshope

sarselva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you soo much for all the support provided . This forum is great and should definitely thank Becky , Sravanthi and everyone here .
> 
> I finally got my VISA today
> 
> Thanks,
> Saranya


Congratulations!!! Wish you a wonderful life ahead with ur partner.. Enjoy


----------



## loveforever

Becky26 said:


> *Call AHC ASAP!!!*
> I think you will need to apply for the PCC again. My CO requested me for a new one and mine expires on July 2, 2014.
> 
> Is your visitor visa still valid?
> How will you apply for an Indian PCC from Australia?
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



i got bvb so i can travel to austrlia
for indian pcc i have to go indian high commission in adelaide
it takes 5 days to get pcc
i m calling them tmrw
but my co didn't request for pcc she requested other papers bot not pcc


----------



## loveforever

god i wish i skip all these bad days
but if did not go through bad days donot expect good days
will smith


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> i got bvb so i can travel to austrlia
> for indian pcc i have to go indian high commission in adelaide
> it takes 5 days to get pcc
> i m calling them tmrw
> but my co didn't request for pcc she requested other papers bot not pcc


Alright!! That's good then There is only one High Commission of India in Australia which is in Canberra. The one you're referring to could be the Consulate General of India :smile:

My CO didn't ask for it either, I had to call her and remind her that my PCC was expiring then she told me that I should submit a new one. 
Because things are a complicated in my case, she assured me that she will wait for my PCC, what ever time its going to take.

Good Luck to you!!
Please keep us updated. Thanks :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## endlesshope

Congrats candycrush!!! Have a wonderful life ahead with ur partner.. Enjoy


----------



## aussi14

Becky26 said:


> Alright!! That's good then There is only one High Commission of India in Australia which is in Canberra. The one you're referring to could be the Consulate General of India :smile:
> 
> My CO didn't ask for it either, I had to call her and remind her that my PCC was expiring then she told me that I should submit a new one.
> Because things are a complicated in my case, she assured me that she will wait for my PCC, what ever time its going to take.
> 
> Good Luck to you!!
> Please keep us updated. Thanks :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi 

Congrats to all getting their visa and all the best everyone who are in the queue. 

If any one has info , pl s tel me for how long Indian PCC is valid ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Becky26

aussi14 said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats to all getting their visa and all the best everyone who are in the queue.
> 
> If any one has info , pl s tel me for how long Indian PCC is valid ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PCC issued by the Regional Passport Office is valid for 12 months from the date of issue.


----------



## roshana

Becky26 said:


> Hey Roshana,
> 
> Hope you're well. I was just wondering if you got your visa as it's been some time since your file was sent to the final queue. As per the current AHC trend, files in final queue are taking 38-45 days to get approved.
> 
> Please kindly update us. I hope you get the visa ASAP, it's been really difficult for you. Good Luck!!
> Please do share the good news with us.
> Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hey becky,m gud now cuz i got the most awaited email in my inbox..hopefully waiting is over..i got my visa...thanks for ur support becky..soon u will get ur visa..praying for u..


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



roshana said:


> Hey becky,m gud now cuz i got the most awaited email in my inbox..hopefully waiting is over..i got my visa...thanks for ur support becky..soon u will get ur visa..praying for u..


OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

I'm so happy for you. Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Finally the wait is over and your prayers have been answered. You deserve this :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Take Care. God Bless You!!!! 

Thank you for your kind words :smile:
When are you moving to Australia?

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

Many Congratulations to Roshana, you deserve this!!! Finally your wait is over. Hats off to your patience girl!!! So happy for you:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:
4 visas granted today.

Below is the updated Prediction List:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Akshay.shah--------------------50---------------------------249lane:
asahni--------------------------46----------------------------215lane:
loveforever--------------------49----------------------------277
ReubenAlexander---------------48---------------------------218lane:
Deeps11------------------------43--------------------------250lane:
new_member-------------------43--------------------------215
candycrush----------------------43---------------------------226lane: 
Sarselva------------------------41--------------------------232lane:
Roshana-------------------------44-------------------------380 lane: Finally she got it!!!!! :nod::nod::nod::nod:
lonestar56---------------------25-------------------------209
Varun Chokkarapu-------------21-------------------------263
Sydney22---------------------10-------------------------194
endlesshope-----------------26-------------------------202


8 gone, 5 more to go!! Good Luck everyone!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roshana

Becky26 said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I'm so happy for you. Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Finally the wait is over and your prayers have been answered. You deserve this :dance::dance::dance::dance:
> Take Care. God Bless You!!!!
> 
> Thank you for your kind words :smile:
> When are you moving to Australia?
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Thank you becky..u r such a sweet darling...today is the best day in my life..i am moving soon..i think mie file break the time frame of partner visa...it is over 12 months..so dont worry becky soon u will get ur too..


----------



## endlesshope

roshana said:


> Hey becky,m gud now cuz i got the most awaited email in my inbox..hopefully waiting is over..i got my visa...thanks for ur support becky..soon u will get ur visa..praying for u..


Congratulations dear.. Wish u a wonderful life with ur partner ahead.. Enjoy.. U have been waiting since long time, finally wait is over... Really happy for u..


----------



## roshana

endlesshope said:


> Congratulations dear.. Wish u a wonderful life with ur partner ahead.. Enjoy.. U have been waiting since long time, finally wait is over... Really happy for u..


Thank you for ur word n making time to wish me.. yes its been long wait n hard time too..hope u will get soon too..bless you..


----------



## Becky26

roshana said:


> Thank you becky..u r such a sweet darling...today is the best day in my life..i am moving soon..i think mie file break the time frame of partner visa...it is over 12 months..so dont worry becky soon u will get ur too..


Thanks darl!!! I hope your words come true soon :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## endlesshope

Thanks roshana. I just pray rest of us (especially becky), get our visa soon


----------



## aussi14

roshana said:


> Hey becky,m gud now cuz i got the most awaited email in my inbox..hopefully waiting is over..i got my visa...thanks for ur support becky..soon u will get ur visa..praying for u..


congrats roshana... !!!  have a wonderful life ahead !! cheers !!


----------



## Becky26

endlesshope said:


> Thanks roshana. I just pray rest of us (especially becky), get our visa soon


Thank you for your kind wishes, I am hoping for the same.
Good Luck to you too.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## aussi14

Becky26 said:


> PCC issued by the Regional Passport Office is valid for 12 months from the date of issue.


thanks becky ...
and what about medicals ?? how long medicals will be valid ??
and becky .. i have applied on 29th jan ... when can i expect CO alloted... ??


----------



## Becky26

aussi14 said:


> thanks becky ...
> and what about medicals ?? how long medicals will be valid ??
> and becky .. i have applied on 29th jan ... when can i expect CO alloted... ??


No worries,
Both medicals and PCC are valid for 12 months from the date of issue.
As per the current trend, AHC is allocating COs to the November 2013 applications, you might have to wait a little longer; it takes 25-26 weeks since DOL to get a CO.

Hope this helps.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## aussi14

Becky26 said:


> No worries,
> Both medicals and PCC are valid for 12 months from the date of issue.
> As per the current trend, AHC is allocating COs to the November 2013 applications, you might have to wait a little longer; it takes 25-26 weeks since DOL to get a CO.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks becky ... Appreciate your quick support !!


----------



## Becky26

aussi14 said:


> Thanks becky ... Appreciate your quick support !!


No worries, happy to help! :smile:


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey Ansh311,

How are you? Wondering if there have been any developments in your case. Heard anything from AHC as to how far they have reached in assessing your application?
Look forward to your reply. Good Luck buddy.
This wait is horrible 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Please Help*

Hey Guys!!

Hope everyone is well. Just wondering if you guys know whether _VFS office certifies documents like passport and photo IDs or not?
Is there a fees they charge?_ 
To be more precise, if anyone who has lodged their application at _VFS New Delhi _could help me with this query, please 
:help::help:

Look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sarselva

human1234 said:


> Congrats sarnaya... enjoy the life ahead .Australia is awesome..


Thank u


----------



## sarselva

endlesshope said:


> Congratulations!!! Wish you a wonderful life ahead with ur partner.. Enjoy


Thank you .. and all the best for you tooo


----------



## sarselva

Becky26 said:


> Hey Ansh311,
> 
> How are you? Wondering if there have been any developments in your case. Heard anything from AHC as to how far they have reached in assessing your application?
> Look forward to your reply. Good Luck buddy.
> This wait is horrible
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
I did it from VFS Bangalore as far as my knowledge goes they don't certify the documents they simply work as messengers.

Any suggestions seniors...?

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## endlesshope

sarselva said:


> Thank you .. and all the best for you tooo


Thanks dear..


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> Hi Becky,
> I did it from VFS Bangalore as far as my knowledge goes they don't certify the documents they simply work as messengers.
> 
> Any suggestions seniors...?
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


Hey Saranya,

Thanks a lot for your reply. Can you please suggest where I can get the documents certified if I need to. 
Look forward to your reply. Thanks so much!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sarselva

Becky26 said:


> Hey Saranya,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. Can you please suggest where I can get the documents certified if I need to.
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks so much!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
There are people meant for this you can find them in registration office ,
or near court or basically in any government office .

Regards,
Saranya


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> Hi Becky,
> There are people meant for this you can find them in registration office ,
> or near court or basically in any government office .
> 
> Regards,
> Saranya


Thanks for your reply Saranya, do you mean notary stamp from the court?


----------



## Arvi_krish

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone tell me which is faster paper application or online. I am really confused which one to choose. Anyone who has applied thru online can u tell is there any difference in co allocation or visa grant


Can anyone please give me suggestion on this. ...


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone tell me which is faster paper application or online. I am really confused which one to choose. Anyone who has applied thru online can u tell is there any difference in co allocation or visa grant





Arvi_krish said:


> Can anyone please give me suggestion on this. ...


As I have mentioned before in my posts, so far none of the online applications have been processed by the AHC because the online procedure only started since January 1st, 2014. 

As per current trend, AHC is processing/allocating COs to November 2013 applications.
So it is very difficult to tell if there is any difference between paper and online applications.

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

Arvi_krish said:


> Can anyone please give me suggestion on this. ...


Online application are definitely faster.

Regards,
Remya


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Just wondering if you guys know whether _VFS office certifies documents like passport and photo IDs or not?
> Is there a fees they charge?_
> To be more precise, if anyone who has lodged their application at _VFS New Delhi _could help me with this query, please
> :help::help:
> 
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky,

If you are looking for a attestation of your documents you need to visit a Government Gazetted Officer, get their signature and seal on the photocopies of the originals. You will need to carry the originals as well. They do not charge for this usually.

Please find the link to who are gazetted officer's in india.. btw postal superintendents are also gazetted officers, I have once got attested something from one. I feel they are much more approachable. All the best 

Who are gazetted officers in indian government?

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> If you are looking for a attestation of your documents you need to visit a Government Gazetted Officer, get their signature and seal on the photocopies of the originals. You will need to carry the originals as well. They do not charge for this usually.
> 
> Please find the link to who are gazetted officer's in india.. btw postal superintendents are also gazetted officers, I have once got attested something from one. I feel they are much more approachable. All the best
> 
> Who are gazetted officers in indian government?
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Thanks a lot for your help remya3012 :tea::tea:


----------



## VaibhavK

Hi Becky,

Thanks for message. sorry I just noticed that there are so many message now to catch up with. I have some good news. After waiting for 4 months I got a call from AHC for requesting medicals and with the HAP id. Any ideas how the process goes from here on. My application launch date is shown as 15-April-2014. I am surprised that my agent had sent over the documents in Feb-March and it took so much time for them to acknowledge. They did request my agent with attested copy of my partners passport and may be he took longer in sending that. Not sure. 

Also thanks for the regulations note.  I have filled in the SS form. 

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## loveforever

hey everyone
i just called to my case officer she said to me that migration agent totally misguided me so now she told me that u can go back to Australia and i email you when you have to departure. 
she asked me few more question like 
why very few photos prior of the marriage
why her salary not coming to joint account
so that it


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Just wondering if you guys know whether _VFS office certifies documents like passport and photo IDs or not?
> Is there a fees they charge?_
> To be more precise, if anyone who has lodged their application at _VFS New Delhi _could help me with this query, please
> :help::help:
> 
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Attestation of documents is to be done by either gazetted officer or notary only.

The best way is to go to notary in court. If you know who is working as a gazetted officer in a government department then its fine else searching for that person will take some time so notary is the fastest way to do it. Normally notary don't check original documents before certification but still you should carry them in case they ask for originals.

I have checked with VFS. They only certify passport copy free of charge but you have to carry original passport with you. Whereas, rest of the documents should be certified either by notary or gazetted officer. VFS don't certify documents other than passport.

You can confirm the same on - 022 67866006. Helpline timings in India: 08:00-17:00 Hours ( Monday-Friday)

Regards
Abhi


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

sarselva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you soo much for all the support provided . This forum is great and should definitely thank Becky , Sravanthi and everyone here .
> 
> I finally got my VISA today
> 
> Thanks,
> Saranya


*Hi Saranya,

Very happy to hear the news..finally the wait is over :clap2:
Have a wonderful life ahead with u r partner 
Safe journey and take care
All the very best 
Sravanthi*


----------



## aussi14

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for your reply Saranya, do you mean notary stamp from the court?


Hi Becky 

Attested copies and Notarized copies both are different things
documents will be notarized from the people sittigng near courts and documents will be attested from the gazetted officer . 

and for visa requirement , you should get documents notarized. and also keep originals also with you .. 

Regards
Aussi14


----------



## Sharmaabhi

aussi14 said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> Attested copies and Notarized copies both are different things
> documents will be notarized from the people sittigng near courts and documents will be attested from the gazetted officer .
> 
> and for visa requirement , you should get documents notarized. and also keep originals also with you ..
> 
> Regards
> Aussi14



Hi Aussi14,

Sorry for contradicting you. I called VFS and checked with them. They said that both attestation and notarization will work.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## sarselva

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for your reply Saranya, do you mean notary stamp from the court?


Yes Becky that was the work I was looking for ..


----------



## sarselva

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hi Saranya,
> 
> Very happy to hear the news..finally the wait is over :clap2:
> Have a wonderful life ahead with u r partner
> Safe journey and take care
> All the very best
> Sravanthi*


Thank you Sravanthi


----------



## endlesshope

Any visa grant today???
Loveforever and lonestar any update from ur side??


----------



## lonestar56

endlesshope said:


> Any visa grant today???
> Loveforever and lonestar any update from ur side??


No not yet ... 28 days maybe 10-20 days to go


----------



## loveforever

endlesshope said:


> Any visa grant today???
> Loveforever and lonestar any update from ur side??


i just called to my case officer she said to me that ur migration agent totally misguided you so now she told me that u can go back to Australia and i will email you when you have to departure. 
she asked me few more question like 
why very few photos prior of the marriage
why her salary not coming to joint account
so that it
i m flying back to aus
lost 2000$ bcoz of idiot agent


----------



## aussi14

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Aussi14,
> 
> Sorry for contradicting you. I called VFS and checked with them. They said that both attestation and notarization will work.
> 
> Regards
> Abhi


Hey 

notarization is mandate and attestation doesn't have any harm .. u can go for both as well .. Cheers !!

Regards
Aussi14


----------



## aussi14

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Aussi14,
> 
> Sorry for contradicting you. I called VFS and checked with them. They said that both attestation and notarization will work.
> 
> Regards
> Abhi


Hey 

No worries friend..
Notarization is mandate and attestation doesn't have any harm .. u can go for both as well .. Cheers !!

Regards
Aussi14


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



VaibhavK said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for message. sorry I just noticed that there are so many message now to catch up with. I have some good news. After waiting for 4 months I got a call from AHC for requesting medicals and with the HAP id. Any ideas how the process goes from here on. My application launch date is shown as 15-April-2014. I am surprised that my agent had sent over the documents in Feb-March and it took so much time for them to acknowledge. They did request my agent with attested copy of my partners passport and may be he took longer in sending that. Not sure.
> 
> Also thanks for the regulations note.  I have filled in the SS form.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


Hey VaibhavK,

No need to apologize. Thanks for adding your application details. Sravanthi has added them to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

AHC usually requests for medicals way before a CO is allocated to a file. This is new think that started since July 2013. This is just standard procedure. I see that you've applied for the visa in April 2014. Unfortunately you will have to wait 25-26 weeks since DOL to get a CO. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! :yo::yo:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> hey everyone
> i just called to my case officer she said to me that migration agent totally misguided me so now she told me that u can go back to Australia and i email you when you have to departure.
> she asked me few more question like
> why very few photos prior of the marriage
> why her salary not coming to joint account
> so that it


Hey,

Thanks for updating us. I guess all you can do right now is go back to Australia and wait for the CO to notify you of the date when you need to depart. 
Good Luck! Hope you get the visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thanks!*



Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Attestation of documents is to be done by either gazetted officer or notary only.
> 
> The best way is to go to notary in court. If you know who is working as a gazetted officer in a government department then its fine else searching for that person will take some time so notary is the fastest way to do it. Normally notary don't check original documents before certification but still you should carry them in case they ask for originals.
> 
> I have checked with VFS. They only certify passport copy free of charge but you have to carry original passport with you. Whereas, rest of the documents should be certified either by notary or gazetted officer. VFS don't certify documents other than passport.
> 
> You can confirm the same on - 022 67866006. Helpline timings in India: 08:00-17:00 Hours ( Monday-Friday)
> 
> Regards
> Abhi





Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Aussi14,
> 
> Sorry for contradicting you. I called VFS and checked with them. They said that both attestation and notarization will work.
> 
> Regards
> Abhi



Hey Abhi,

Hope you're well. Thanks a lot for calling VFS and providing me the accurate information. I really appreciate your help 
:yo::yo::yo::yo:

So I'll just get all this done from notary. Right now time is of the essence in my case and notary is the quickest and easiest option for me. 
Thanks so much once again.
Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

aussi14 said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> Attested copies and Notarized copies both are different things
> documents will be notarized from the people sittigng near courts and documents will be attested from the gazetted officer .
> 
> and for visa requirement , you should get documents notarized. and also keep originals also with you ..
> 
> Regards
> Aussi14


Hey Aussie14,

Thanks so much for your reply. 
After so many replies from everyone, I think notary is the way to go.
Good Luck!! Thanks once again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sarselva said:


> Yes Becky that was the work I was looking for ..


Thanks for your reply Saranya. Take Care.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



loveforever said:


> i just called to my case officer she said to me that ur migration agent totally misguided you so now she told me that u can go back to Australia and i will email you when you have to departure.
> she asked me few more question like
> why very few photos prior of the marriage
> why her salary not coming to joint account
> so that it
> i m flying back to aus
> lost 2000$ bcoz of idiot agent



Sorry to hear about your situation 
Lesson to be learnt from this experience:- Do not completely count on the agent. Do your own research and have knowledge of every detail of the process you're hiring the agent to get done. Agents are very convincing when they know that you are in need of help for visa application. And once you hire them, you get to see their different, ignorant and selfish side and take advantage of your situation

At the end of the day, agent is there to make money. He/she is not going to care how much money you lose or how long you're gonna have to wait for your visa. 
Once you hire the agent, AHC will only communicate to you through the agent hence making you depend on the agent. And the agent might even have 100s of other clients to handle who probably are in the same or even worse situation than you.

*Stay in regular contact with your agent. Call him/her everyday to know what's going on. If I were in your shoes, I'd make the agent's life a living hell calling, emailing him everyday after what happened, loss of money, time and energy.
*
Just an advice. Hope you don't take this the wrong way. 
Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa ASAP!!ray:ray:ray:ray:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey applepie24,

How are you? Did you hear anything from AHC regarding CO allocation yet?
It's been over 27 weeks since DOL for you. I got my CO in 191 days, your's is taking even longer 

Look forward to a positive update. Good Luck mate!! Hope you get a CO very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## endlesshope

lonestar56 said:


> No not yet ... 28 days maybe 10-20 days to go


 Yes dear.. Same in my case.. Hope these waiting days will be over soon..


----------



## endlesshope

Hello becky and all.... Good news.. Got my visa granted... M soooo much happy...


----------



## 496402-dron

If any one recently gone for medicals , I wanted to know about charges , today I called hospital and they said 3200 INR , 
I know anyhow I have to pay but just for my knowledge I want to know.


----------



## kaurm

Becky26 said:


> Hey VaibhavK,
> 
> No need to apologize. Thanks for adding your application details. Sravanthi has added them to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> AHC usually requests for medicals way before a CO is allocated to a file. This is new think that started since July 2013. This is just standard procedure. I see that you've applied for the visa in April 2014. Unfortunately you will have to wait 25-26 weeks since DOL to get a CO.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!! :yo::yo:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Backy

My husband applied visa on 27th Aug still he has not be asked for medicals 
and also no CO is allocated yet.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



endlesshope said:


> Hello becky and all.... Good news.. Got my visa granted... M soooo much happy...


Many Many Congratulations to you!!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :high5::high5::high5::high5:

You're very lucky you got it in less than a month since DOQ. 1st grant from the month of November 2013.

Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Thanks a lot for all your help. I really appreciate it. God Bless You. 
Take Care have a fun trip to Australia.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

kaurm said:


> Hi Backy
> 
> My husband applied visa on 27th Aug still he has not be asked for medicals
> and also no CO is allocated yet.


Hey kaurm, 

I'm confused as to what your DOL is. Can you please have a look at the SS again and fill out the SS update form again. Because your DOL in the main SS is 27/11/2013.

Look forward to your reply.
Thank you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> If any one recently gone for medicals , I wanted to know about charges , today I called hospital and they said 3200 INR ,
> I know anyhow I have to pay but just for my knowledge I want to know.


I paid INR2400 in July 2013. I did my medicals in New Delhi. Different medical centres have different fees. And with everything becoming expensive, like visa fees, passport fees, visa medicals are ought to become expensive as well.

Hope that helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kaurm

Becky26 said:


> Hey kaurm,
> 
> I'm confused as to what your DOL is. Can you please have a look at the SS again and fill out the SS update form again. Because your DOL in the main SS is 27/11/2013.
> 
> Look forward to your reply.
> Thank you!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


oppss it is 27th nov 2013 . Sorry


----------



## Becky26

kaurm said:


> oppss it is 27th nov 2013 . Sorry


Thanks for the clarification. As you can see in the main SS, AHC is working on allocating COs to November applications. Maybe by tomorrow AHC will allocate a CO to your file. Below is the link to the main SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

If not tomorrow, then by next week you should have a CO allocated to your file. 
You can call AHC as well to know if there has been any development in your case.

Don't worry, just keep praying. That's all we can do.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## endlesshope

Thanks becky.. Thank a lot dear..
I pray u n other applicants on this forum get their visa soon... My best wishes are alway with u..


----------



## endlesshope

Thanks becky.. Thank a lot dear..
I pray u n other applicants on this forum get their visa soon... My best wishes are alway with u..


----------



## VaibhavK

Hi Becky,

Thanks for your message and all the information. Its really unfortunate that now I need to wait for 25-26 from now. Some history. 
I gave all my documents to consultant in Jan 14 end , and apparently he sent over to Delhi in Feb 14. He was requested attested copy of my passport by AHC which I think sent in March 14. Meanwhile I had no updates whatsoever on my visa except my agent saying he had not received any update on visa. 

Its yesterday that AHC directly called me to ask some questions on educational qualification of my wife. They also sent acknowledgement mail and medicals document yesterday. I noticed the application launch date as 15 March. 

I assume you may have got my point and that this post may be helpful. Thanks.

Regards,
VaibhavK


----------



## lonestar56

endlesshope said:


> Thanks becky.. Thank a lot dear..
> I pray u n other applicants on this forum get their visa soon... My best wishes are alway with u..


Omg yours proceeded super fast congratulations , when are you flying


----------



## lonestar56

dron said:


> If any one recently gone for medicals , I wanted to know about charges , today I called hospital and they said 3200 INR ,
> I know anyhow I have to pay but just for my knowledge I want to know.


Yeah I paid the same in Oct 2013


----------



## endlesshope

lonestar56 said:


> Omg yours proceeded super fast congratulations , when are you flying


Thanks dear... May be because i provided additional docs like PCC and medicals along with all other documents required for lodging application.. Its because when my husband got his case officer allocated for PR visa grant they asked for my medical n docs also.. And simultaneouly after PR grant ,the same i sent along with partner visa application.. Hence this might have triggered the process.. I am looking forward to book ticket soon..
Wish you all the very best , may u get visa granted by tommorow...


----------



## lonestar56

endlesshope said:


> Thanks dear... May be because i provided additional docs like PCC and medicals along with all other documents required for lodging application.. Its because when my husband got his case officer allocated for PR visa grant they asked for my medical n docs also.. And simultaneouly after PR grant ,the same i sent along with partner visa application.. Hence this might have triggered the process.. I am looking forward to book ticket soon..
> Wish you all the very best , may u get visa granted by tommorow...


Oh that's cool, and yeah I wish the same , but I would experience a heart attack if am given the grant very soon as I have mentally fixed my brain to wait for 20 more days .. I was checking flights tic today they are lil high on monday tuesdays also .. weekdays should be less.usually .. let me know when u book.ur tic


----------



## endlesshope

I wish u get this wonderful news as soon as possible.. Most probably tomorow... I havnt checked the ticket rates yet


----------



## lonestar56

endlesshope said:


> I wish u get this wonderful news as soon as possible.. Most probably tomorow... I havnt checked the ticket rates yet


Thank u so much , I wish I was married to my Husb when he applied his , this totally new separate application we lodged its taking so long .. 7 month completed today


----------



## endlesshope

Dont worry dear.. Its a week less than 7 months for my application to be processed n grant of visa.. Have faith i have positive feeling that this week u will get ur visa.. Hope tomorow is ur lucky day


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

Another grant today. Thank God AHC has woken up from its deep and annoying sleep. The scoreboard shows 12 grants for the month of May so far.
First grant from November 2013 applications 

Below is the updated Prediction List:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Akshay.shah--------------------50---------------------------249lane:
asahni--------------------------46----------------------------215lane:
loveforever--------------------49----------------------------277
ReubenAlexander---------------48---------------------------218lane:
Deeps11------------------------43--------------------------250lane:
new_member-------------------43--------------------------215
candycrush----------------------43---------------------------226lane: 
Sarselva------------------------41--------------------------232lane:
Roshana-------------------------44-------------------------380 lane: Finally she got it!!!!! :nod::nod::nod::nod:
lonestar56---------------------25-------------------------209
Varun Chokkarapu-------------21-------------------------263
Sydney22---------------------10-------------------------194
endlesshope-----------------29-------------------------205lane:


9 gone, 4 more to go!! Good Luck everyone!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Another grant today. Thank God AHC has woken up from its deep and annoying sleep. The scoreboard shows 12 grants for the month of May so far.
> First grant from November 2013 applications
> 
> Below is the updated Prediction List:-
> 
> SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
> Akshay.shah--------------------50---------------------------249lane:
> asahni--------------------------46----------------------------215lane:
> loveforever--------------------49----------------------------277
> ReubenAlexander---------------48---------------------------218lane:
> Deeps11------------------------43--------------------------250lane:
> new_member-------------------43--------------------------215
> candycrush----------------------43---------------------------226lane:
> Sarselva------------------------41--------------------------232lane:
> Roshana-------------------------44-------------------------380 lane: Finally she got it!!!!! :nod::nod::nod::nod:
> lonestar56---------------------25-------------------------209
> Varun Chokkarapu-------------21-------------------------263
> Sydney22---------------------10-------------------------194
> endlesshope-----------------29-------------------------205lane:
> 
> 
> 9 gone, 4 more to go!! Good Luck everyone!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


 29 days Becky not 25


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> 29 days Becky not 25


The number of days in queue is from the list I posted this monday. I change them as the visas are granted :smile:
I'll fix it on Monday June 2 when I'll update and add new applicants to the prediction list for the following week.


----------



## aussi14

endlesshope said:


> Hello becky and all.... Good news.. Got my visa granted... M soooo much happy...


Hi 

Heartiest congratulations to you. wishing you a great time ahead . 
and how much time they have given you to fly 

thanks in advance

Regards
Aussi14


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> The number of days in queue is from the list I posted this monday. I change them as the visas are granted :smile:
> I'll fix it on Monday June 2 when I'll update and add new applicants to the prediction list for the following week.


Hey becky 
How r u girl?
What about ur visa?
Sorry for being away.. Was busy with new life
And just came back from india from a one month trip,,
Anyways howz everythn at ur side,..??


----------



## Becky26

*Heeeeeeey!!!*



Amaanisingh said:


> Hey becky
> How r u girl?
> What about ur visa?
> Sorry for being away.. Was busy with new life
> And just came back from india from a one month trip,,
> Anyways howz everythn at ur side,..??


Hey darl!!!!

I'm alright, I think  So good to hear from you 
No need to apologize, I understand you must've been busy. 

How are you? How was your trip?

Still waiting for the visa.... going to be 11 months on June 21 since my DOL. Stuck with my complicated case. Don't know when my prayers will be answered and I'll be able to see my husband again. 

Thanks for checking up on me :smile: Very kind of you.
Take Care.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Statement*

*Hi All and Becky, 
Is it necessary that the statement has to be hand written instead of printing it?*


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi All and Becky,
> Is it necessary that the statement has to be hand written instead of printing it?*


Hey Sushy,

If you're referring to the relationship statement, it can be printed then signed and dated at the bottom by you. Printing it makes it look more presentable. Relationship statements must be prepared by both you and your partner, just in case if you didn't know. 

I did the same.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!:thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Thanks a lot Becky, yes I was referring to the relationship statement. I didn't feel like writing best option is typing and then sign it. *



Becky26 said:


> Hey Sushy,
> 
> If you're referring to the relationship statement, it can be printed then signed and dated at the bottom by you. Printing it makes it look more presentable. Relationship statements must be prepared by both you and your partner, just in case if you didn't know.
> 
> I did the same.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!:thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## shifa882

Hi all
Got my Final queue email today finally!! One giant step closer now! Do update the SS . 
Cheers!


----------



## lonestar56

shifa882 said:


> Hi all
> Got my Final queue email today finally!! One giant step closer now! Do update the SS .
> Cheers!


Congrats ..1 more month to packup and fly


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

shifa882 said:


> Hi all
> Got my Final queue email today finally!! One giant step closer now! Do update the SS .
> Cheers!


*Congrats shifa882,
Not a very long to get the visa....
Updated the SS. 
Regards,
Sravanthi *


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

endlesshope said:


> Hello becky and all.... Good news.. Got my visa granted... M soooo much happy...


*Congrats endlesshope,

U just gave us a ray of hope that we too get our grants less than a month 
Have wonderful life ahead

Regards,
Sravanthi*


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



shifa882 said:


> Hi all
> Got my Final queue email today finally!! One giant step closer now! Do update the SS .
> Cheers!


Congratulations for getting the file in final queue, FINALLYYYY!!!!! 
Hope you get the visa soon. Good Luck!!
Thanks for the updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## surzzs

*Online Partner Visa processing time*

Hi, 


I am suraj i am australian citizen and applied my wife's partner visa 309 via online from nepal on April 5 2014. Does it affect the processing time in anyway in comparision to paper lodgement to high commission in New Delhi? Does anyone know what are the actual timeframes for processing of this visa though they me 9 months. is this correct at current situation.

Regards 
Suraj


----------



## lonestar56

surzzs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am suraj i am australian citizen and applied my wife's partner visa 309 via online from nepal on April 5 2014. Does it affect the processing time in anyway in comparision to paper lodgement to high commission in New Delhi? Does anyone know what are the actual timeframes for processing of this visa though they me 9 months. is this correct at current situation.
> 
> Regards
> Suraj


Yes the current processing time for paper based is also 9 - 12 months .. but last year it was 7 -12 months when I applied ...there are people who got visas in 7.5 months and before 7 months it depends case to case ...


----------



## lonestar56

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Congrats endlesshope,
> 
> U just gave us a ray of hope that we too get our grants less than a month
> Have wonderful life ahead
> 
> Regards,
> Sravanthi


Agree ..


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



surzzs said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am suraj i am australian citizen and applied my wife's partner visa 309 via online from nepal on April 5 2014. Does it affect the processing time in anyway in comparision to paper lodgement to high commission in New Delhi? Does anyone know what are the actual timeframes for processing of this visa though they me 9 months. is this correct at current situation.
> 
> Regards
> Suraj


Hey Suraj,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*So far AHC hasn't attended to any online applications as they have started accepting online partner visa applications since January 1, 2014. As per current trend November 2013 applications are being processed.
I don't think there will much difference in the processing time frame between paper based and online applications. 

For now, it's a mystery and only time will tell if there are any differences.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey vsoni88,

Hope you're doing well. Not sure if you saw my last post to you. Kindly please update us with your current visa processing status. I would appreciate your reply. Thank you for your time.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey Ansh311 and a_30july,

How are you guys? Just wondering if you have heard anything from AHC regarding your visa applications? Kindly please update us. I look forward to your replies. Thanks for your time. :typing::typing:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey Surekha V Kumar,

How are you? Just wondering if you have heard anything from AHC regarding your visa application? It's been a very long time for your application and from what I remember a very long time since you returned back to India on AHC's request.
Kindly please update us. I look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time. :typing::typing:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## applepie24

Hi Guys,

Update from my end, Rahul is my CO. He did not contact us when he was assigned as our CO. No call or email was ever received so I cannot confirm the date he was allocated as our CO.
If you are worried no CO has been allocated and it has been over 6 months -> call AHC.

Good luck


----------



## applepie24

Can I ask how you become aware your file is in the final queue for the SCO?


----------



## applepie24

endlesshope said:


> Thanks dear... May be because i provided additional docs like PCC and medicals along with all other documents required for lodging application.. Its because when my husband got his case officer allocated for PR visa grant they asked for my medical n docs also.. And simultaneouly after PR grant ,the same i sent along with partner visa application.. Hence this might have triggered the process.. I am looking forward to book ticket soon..
> Wish you all the very best , may u get visa granted by tommorow...


Congratulations, wish you and your partner the very best


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



applepie24 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Update from my end, Rahul is my CO. He did not contact us when he was assigned as our CO. No call or email was ever received so I cannot confirm the date he was allocated as our CO.
> If you are worried no CO has been allocated and it has been over 6 months -> call AHC.
> 
> Good luck


Congratulations on finally getting a CO. Hope things move along quick.
Good Luck!! Thanks for the update.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## loveforever

hello everyone
i m back in Australia
but little worried
co asked me for photos of togethering bfre marraige
but i have only 3-4 photos and i gave her all
and called co yesterday she ask if i have any more
but i m using iphone and one day i was try to updating by connecting with laptop
so when we connect first we have to backup to save the phone data and then restore
but by mistake i restored it strait way and all photos got deleted unfortunately
i already explain it to my co 
so now plz advice me that is it bad that i dont have many photo evidence 
plz becky help


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> hello everyone
> i m back in Australia
> but little worried
> co asked me for photos of togethering bfre marraige
> but i have only 3-4 photos and i gave her all
> and called co yesterday she ask if i have any more
> but i m using iphone and one day i was try to updating by connecting with laptop
> so when we connect first we have to backup to save the phone data and then restore
> but by mistake i restored it strait way and all photos got deleted unfortunately
> i already explain it to my co
> so now plz advice me that is it bad that i dont have many photo evidence
> plz becky help


Hey loveforever,

Good to know you're safely back in Australia. 
Just curious to know what your case officer had to say when you told him/her the reason why you had limited number of photos?

The only way to ensure the your case officer is satisfied is to send more photos. What about your facebook? Do you have an album for the duration of your relationship? You can scan the photos and email them.

Besides that, there is nothing much you can do but to wait and see what other additional document your case officer could request next if not satisfied. 

_Just click some more photos now and send them if asks. Date them from the last year or some occasion a fews months back or perhaps from an old date you you went out on with your partner as "evidence". 
_
Don't know effective or practical this solution is, but you can certainly give it a thought.
Apologize if this advice is of not much help. This is a very unpredictable situation.
Good Luck!! Hope things work out for you very soon.

Kind Regard,
Becky


----------



## loveforever

Becky26 said:


> Hey loveforever,
> 
> Good to know you're safely back in Australia.
> Just curious to know what your case officer had to say when you told him/her the reason why you had limited number of photos?
> 
> The only way to ensure the your case officer is satisfied is to send more photos. What about your facebook? Do you have an album for the duration of your relationship? You can scan the photos and email them.
> 
> Besides that, there is nothing much you can do but to wait and see what other additional document your case officer could request next if not satisfied.
> 
> Apologize if this advice is of not much help. This is a very unpredictable situation.
> Good Luck!! Hope things work out for you very soon.
> 
> Kind Regard,
> Becky



my co said thats fine
we r not much into Facebook i havnt opened for like 2 years dont even remember password
i got some printout last year frm my phone
so i scanned all photos and forward to her
hopefully thats ok


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> my co said thats fine
> we r not much into Facebook i havnt opened for like 2 years dont even remember password
> i got some printout last year frm my phone
> so i scanned all photos and forward to her
> hopefully thats ok


If the CO said "that's fine", then it should be fine. Don't need to worry about it. Just wait and see what happens next. Hopefully you'll get your visa soon.
Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

applepie24 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Update from my end, Rahul is my CO. He did not contact us when he was assigned as our CO. No call or email was ever received so I cannot confirm the date he was allocated as our CO.
> If you are worried no CO has been allocated and it has been over 6 months -> call AHC.
> 
> Good luck


*Congrats applepie24 
U did a good job by calling AHC, Now u can be stress free
We both have same CO, and he was on leave last week, and probably he does't require anymore documents that's y u didn't get call/mail 
Once the file is placed in final queue he will send u an email 
Hope soon u r file will be in final queue 
not very long :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Good luck mate
Sravanthi*


----------



## loveforever

Becky26 said:


> If the CO said "that's fine", then it should be fine. Don't need to worry about it. Just wait and see what happens next. Hopefully you'll get your visa soon.
> Good Luck!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



thanks so much becky
u r really make us positive
and when we r in genuine relationship we dont really care abt photos or stuff like that
i ll keep on updating 
thanks again becky


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> thanks so much becky
> u r really make us positive
> and when we r in genuine relationship we dont really care abt photos or stuff like that
> i ll keep on updating
> thanks again becky


No worries :smile: I understand. I'm glad I can help. You're lucky to be with your partner at such a depressing and difficult time. Just take it easy and enjoy your partner's company. 

Many of us are living to see that day. And some of us have a long wait ahead of us.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hi everyone,

Can we complete our medicals and pcc before submitting application. If yes can anyone tell me how to apply. I am based in chennai and planning to apply on aug 01st


----------



## lonestar56

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can we complete our medicals and pcc before submitting application. If yes can anyone tell me how to apply. I am based in chennai and planning to apply on aug 01st


Pcc u can book slot online or directly walkin any passport seva kendra.nearest 

Medicals once you apply partner visa , ahc will send you acknowledgment and hap id , generally once u get that mail 
You go to tests at recognised centers nearest to u


----------



## Rambo911

Hello Everyone!

I am a new member who has filled in all the details in the link provided. Nice to see this interactive forum which is very helpful 

Anybody who can help me out with Singapore PCC procedure? 
My CO asked me for a Character Requirement - Police Certificate in Request Checklist and Request PDF form. Having lived in Singapore for the last 7 years I need Singapore COC. Should I ask CO to send me a letter asking specifically for Singapore COC?

Then should I mail SPF and wait for them to send me the list of forms to be filled OR can I directly fill the pdf available on this website spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm and the rest of the docs and post it to them?

Kindly help!


----------



## applepie24

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Congrats applepie24
> U did a good job by calling AHC, Now u can be stress free
> We both have same CO, and he was on leave last week, and probably he does't require anymore documents that's y u didn't get call/mail
> Once the file is placed in final queue he will send u an email
> Hope soon u r file will be in final queue
> not very long :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Good luck mate
> Sravanthi*


Thanks for the reply buddy, will keep you guys updated with any news I get. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Ansh311

Hi Becky.. No .. Nothing new this side,
I emailed my CO and got same copy pasted email which i have received multiple times before also.
What about you? Did you hear anything?


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



Ansh311 said:


> Hi Becky.. No .. Nothing new this side,
> I emailed my CO and got same copy pasted email which i have received multiple times before also.
> What about you? Did you hear anything?


Hey Ansh311,

I'm eagerly waiting for some update from your end. It's going to be 12 months since DOL for you very soon. You should call them twice a week and keep a close check. Their copy pasted email is going to become useless very soon.

I'm waiting to get my PCC done, again. There are some formalities that I need to do before I can apply for PCC. Hence the wait. My CO emailed me saying that I shouldn't worry about my file, she'll wait for the requested document.

So right now, PCC is the only obstacle in the way of my file getting in the final queue
:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

Hope you get the good news very soon. Please keep us updated. Good Luck mate!!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

applepie24 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Update from my end, Rahul is my CO. He did not contact us when he was assigned as our CO. No call or email was ever received so I cannot confirm the date he was allocated as our CO.
> If you are worried no CO has been allocated and it has been over 6 months -> call AHC.
> 
> Good luck


Same was the case for me..
I finally sent an email to my CO and post that she called my husband and asked for loads of documents and medical..

Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Rambo911 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am a new member who has filled in all the details in the link provided. Nice to see this interactive forum which is very helpful
> 
> Anybody who can help me out with Singapore PCC procedure?
> My CO asked me for a Character Requirement - Police Certificate in Request Checklist and Request PDF form. Having lived in Singapore for the last 7 years I need Singapore COC. Should I ask CO to send me a letter asking specifically for Singapore COC?
> 
> Then should I mail SPF and wait for them to send me the list of forms to be filled OR can I directly fill the pdf available on this website spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm and the rest of the docs and post it to them?
> 
> Kindly help!


Hey Rambo911,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for adding your details to the SS Update Sheet. You can view your details in the main SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*You don't need to request a letter specifically requesting for Singapore COC. On the DIBP website, it is mentioned that one must provide a PCC from every country where the applicant has lived for a period of 12 months in the past 10 years.

When you apply for the PCC, in the form there is a questions "Which country you're applying the PCC for?" So once you fill the country, I doubt that Singapore's police department will ask you for details or have any issues issuing you the PCC as this is a standard procedure of an Australian visa application process.
Nothing to stress about. I unfortunately don't have the knowledge of applying for the PCC from Singapore so I can't really guide you how to do things.

Having said that, I found the below mentioned information on the DIBP website:-
Singapore
Not sure if you've seen this, I thought it might be of some assistance.

Hope this helps. Please do ask around. Good Luck!! Feel free to ask if you have further queries and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



tanvilamba said:


> Same was the case for me..
> I finally sent an email to my CO and post that she called my husband and asked for loads of documents and medical..
> 
> Tanvi


Hey Tanvi,

Could you please list the additional documents that your CO has requested for. I need to add this detail to the main SS as there is nothing mentioned in the "Additional Documents Requested" box.
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Hey Tanvi,
> 
> Could you please list the additional documents that your CO has requested for. I need to add this detail to the main SS as there is nothing mentioned in the "Additional Documents Requested" box.
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


Hi Becky,

The CO asked for PCC, Medical, chats, call logs, photographs of the wedding ceremony(pheras specifically), photographs of my time in australia(i just returned on 26th May), attested copy of new passport(i applied for the visa on pre marriage passport but had to get the passport updated for the PCC). The documents were requested on 29th May.

Her main concern was to ensure that our marriage was accepted in society since we had a simple sikh wedding in november and there were only a few people at our wedding.(inter caste love marriage, if you were wondering why)

But post that our parents went ahead with a lavish hindu wedding and a reception in Feb. Informed her about the same and hope she is a satisfied with all that i provide.

Hope you get your PCC soon and can proceed with your visa. 

Thanks,
Tanvi


----------



## applepie24

tanvilamba said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> The CO asked for PCC, Medical, chats, call logs, photographs of the wedding ceremony(pheras specifically), photographs of my time in australia(i just returned on 26th May), attested copy of new passport(i applied for the visa on pre marriage passport but had to get the passport updated for the PCC). The documents were requested on 29th May.
> 
> Her main concern was to ensure that our marriage was accepted in society since we had a simple sikh wedding in november and there were only a few people at our wedding.(inter caste love marriage, if you were wondering why)
> 
> But post that our parents went ahead with a lavish hindu wedding and a reception in Feb. Informed her about the same and hope she is a satisfied with all that i provide.
> 
> Hope you get your PCC soon and can proceed with your visa.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Interesting... my husband and I had a small civil ceremony in my parents' home in Australia and our 'big fat Indian wedding' in February this year. The civil ceremony was registered with the Department of Births, Deaths and Marriages in Australia. I wonder if they will request additional photographs of the ceremonies that took place in India (since our Sikh wedding took place in India after submission of the partner visa application)...


----------



## _shel

applepie24 said:


> Interesting... my husband and I had a small civil ceremony in my parents' home in Australia and our 'big fat Indian wedding' in February this year. The civil ceremony was registered with the Department of Births, Deaths and Marriages in Australia. I wonder if they will request additional photographs of the ceremonies that took place in India (since our Sikh wedding took place in India after submission of the partner visa application)...


 Yes if you had such a wedding they will want evidence of it.


----------



## Rambo911

Becky26 said:


> Hey Rambo911,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> 
> Thank you for adding your details to the SS Update Sheet. You can view your details in the main SS by clicking on the the following link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> *FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
> Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts.
> Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> *I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
> So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
> Thank you very much.*
> 
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
> Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.
> 
> *REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*You don't need to request a letter specifically requesting for Singapore COC. On the DIBP website, it is mentioned that one must provide a PCC from every country where the applicant has lived for a period of 12 months in the past 10 years.
> 
> When you apply for the PCC, in the form there is a questions "Which country you're applying the PCC for?" So once you fill the country, I doubt that Singapore's police department will ask you for details or have any issues issuing you the PCC as this is a standard procedure of an Australian visa application process.
> Nothing to stress about. I unfortunately don't have the knowledge of applying for the PCC from Singapore so I can't really guide you how to do things.
> 
> Having said that, I found the below mentioned information on the DIBP website:-
> Singapore
> Not sure if you've seen this, I thought it might be of some assistance.
> 
> Hope this helps. Please do ask around. Good Luck!! Feel free to ask if you have further queries and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Thanks Becky! I have already gone through that link. But there is no clear instructions regarding the procedure. 

Thank you anyway! I will keep you updated.


----------



## tanvilamba

applepie24 said:


> Interesting... my husband and I had a small civil ceremony in my parents' home in Australia and our 'big fat Indian wedding' in February this year. The civil ceremony was registered with the Department of Births, Deaths and Marriages in Australia. I wonder if they will request additional photographs of the ceremonies that took place in India (since our Sikh wedding took place in India after submission of the partner visa application)...


Hi Becky, 
I think we all are in the same boat.. 

Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> The CO asked for PCC, Medical, chats, call logs, photographs of the wedding ceremony(pheras specifically), photographs of my time in australia(i just returned on 26th May), attested copy of new passport(i applied for the visa on pre marriage passport but had to get the passport updated for the PCC). The documents were requested on 29th May.
> 
> Her main concern was to ensure that our marriage was accepted in society since we had a simple sikh wedding in november and there were only a few people at our wedding.(inter caste love marriage, if you were wondering why)
> 
> But post that our parents went ahead with a lavish hindu wedding and a reception in Feb. Informed her about the same and hope she is a satisfied with all that i provide.
> 
> Hope you get your PCC soon and can proceed with your visa.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Thanks a lot for your reply. I have updated your details in the main SS.
Thanks for your kind wishes. Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

applepie24 said:


> Interesting... my husband and I had a small civil ceremony in my parents' home in Australia and our 'big fat Indian wedding' in February this year. The civil ceremony was registered with the Department of Births, Deaths and Marriages in Australia. I wonder if they will request additional photographs of the ceremonies that took place in India (since our Sikh wedding took place in India after submission of the partner visa application)...


We only had the court marriage in Brisbane at the Registry of DBM Queensland. I provided about 50 photos (excluding photos of our relationship prior to getting married) pretty much the whole ceremony, our wedding reception followed by the ceremony and our apostilled Australian marriage certificate. No questions were asked. 

Maybe because my husband and I follow a different religion.
We didn't have any ceremony in India.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Rambo911 said:


> Thanks Becky! I have already gone through that link. But there is no clear instructions regarding the procedure.
> 
> Thank you anyway! I will keep you updated.


Hey Rambo911,

I apologize for not being able to provide you some substantial advice. Maybe someone else on the thread will be able to help you soon.
I'll keep looking and if I find something, I'll private message you :smile:

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Singapore- Certificate of Clearance*



Rambo911 said:


> Thanks Becky! I have already gone through that link. But there is no clear instructions regarding the procedure.
> 
> Thank you anyway! I will keep you updated.


Hey Rambo911,

Not sure if you're aware of the below mentioned information. I was looking for information relating to your PCC situation. I came across the following mentioned link:-
Certificate of Clearance

As you can see the link is from the High Commission of the Republic of Singapore in Canberra website.
According to the website, you're just gonna have to fill out the "APPLICATION FORM FOR APPEAL FOR 
CERTIFICATE OF CLEARANCE" which is mentioned in the above link as well.

I apologise for giving you the incorrect information earlier, you *WILL* need:- 

1. An official letter from the Australian agency which requires the COC. This letter should bear the applicant’s name and a file reference number; and
2. Applicant's current passport and expired passport(s), if any, as proof of stay in Singapore. 

I hope this is some helpful information. Let me know if I still need to keep looking for more details. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## _shel

Becky26 said:


> We only had the court marriage in Brisbane at the Registry of DBM Queensland. I provided about 50 photos (excluding photos of our relationship prior to getting married) pretty much the whole ceremony, our wedding reception followed by the ceremony and our apostilled Australian marriage certificate. No questions were asked.
> 
> Maybe because my husband and I follow a different religion.
> We didn't have any ceremony in India.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


 You have it right  they work on expectations. If you should and did have a cultural/religious ceremony even in addition to a civil or legal marriage they will want evidence of it or want to know why you didnt do it despite it being expected. In the view of DIBP not doing it when you should could indicate a marriage of convenience, so if you have evidence send it. 

If it was not expected as in Beckys case because you are of different religions it doesnt matter.


----------



## applepie24

_shel said:


> You have it right  they work on expectations. If you should and did have a cultural/religious ceremony even in addition to a civil or legal marriage they will want evidence of it or want to know why you didnt do it despite it being expected. In the view of DIBP not doing it when you should could indicate a marriage of convenience, so if you have evidence send it.
> 
> If it was not expected as in Beckys case because you are of different religions it doesnt matter.


Sounds good, I have plenty of evidence (over 5000 photographs and 8 hours of video footage LOL) and I guess my reasoning to our CO would be our cultural wedding ceremonies took place in February which is well after we were married and living together in Australia which in turn was enough to apply for the Partner Visa prior to the ceremonies taking place in India (hence no evidence of these ceremonies was provided at the time of lodgement however we did specify these ceremonies were going to take place and included invitations for the same with the application); would you wait til the CO assesses your file and asks for further evidence or send it on your own accord? Also do they require printed photographs posted to them or will a pdf document with photos and descriptions suffice when submitting additional evidence? Further to this, our marriage is registered in Australia already; we did not register anything in India, is it a requirement to register our marriage in India also (it seems rather pointless as our marriage is registered here). I looked at the process of registering our marriage in India and it all seems rather difficult too, they are asking for documents which I do not hold (I was born in Australia, not India).


----------



## _shel

No need to register it in India, you are legally married that is enough.

Personally I would send evidence to them but only if you have a CO email address or if you applied online and can just upload it to your application. Not much point otherwise, I dont trust sending stuff to them if it will be floating around 'somewhere' and not going straight to your file.


----------



## Rambo911

Becky26 said:


> Hey Rambo911,
> 
> Not sure if you're aware of the below mentioned information. I was looking for information relating to your PCC situation. I came across the following mentioned link:-
> Certificate of Clearance
> 
> As you can see the link is from the High Commission of the Republic of Singapore in Canberra website.
> According to the website, you're just gonna have to fill out the "APPLICATION FORM FOR APPEAL FOR
> CERTIFICATE OF CLEARANCE" which is mentioned in the above link as well.
> 
> I apologise for giving you the incorrect information earlier, you *WILL* need:-
> 
> 1. An official letter from the Australian agency which requires the COC. This letter should bear the applicant’s name and a file reference number; and
> 2. Applicant's current passport and expired passport(s), if any, as proof of stay in Singapore.
> 
> I hope this is some helpful information. Let me know if I still need to keep looking for more details. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky! You take so much pain to find things for others! Really pray for your happiness  

Unfortunately the link you mentioned is for Singaporeans in Australia. These are the services for them. If you check the Mission Overseas for India, you will not see this option as the Singapore Consulate in India does not cover this duty. They ask us to contact Singapore Police Force directly and we have to send a bank draft with the rest of the docs. They need extra stuff like our fingerprints as well. I am just hoping there's some Singapore PR who has gone through this earlier and can guide me.


----------



## tanvilamba

Hi All,

i have 2 queries and if anyone can help me that would be great.

1. Can anyone tell me what all does the medical include, since i will be undergoing mine in the coming week.

2. When sending documents to the AHC by post, what is the preferred method, courier or speed/registered post? And what all needs to be mentioned on the envelope?Is a cover letter to be included or an email with the details is enough?

Thanks,
Tanvi


----------



## tanvilamba

Hi All,

i have 2 queries and if anyone can help me that would be great.

1. Can anyone tell me what all does the medical include, since i will be undergoing mine in the coming week.

2. When sending documents to the AHC by post, what is the preferred method, courier or speed/registered post? And what all needs to be mentioned on the envelope?Is a cover letter to be included or an email with the details is enough?

Thanks,
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

Rambo911 said:


> Thanks Becky! You take so much pain to find things for others! Really pray for your happiness
> 
> Unfortunately the link you mentioned is for Singaporeans in Australia. These are the services for them. If you check the Mission Overseas for India, you will not see this option as the Singapore Consulate in India does not cover this duty. They ask us to contact Singapore Police Force directly and we have to send a bank draft with the rest of the docs. They need extra stuff like our fingerprints as well. I am just hoping there's some Singapore PR who has gone through this earlier and can guide me.


Hope you find the information you're looking for. Apologize for not being of much help. I tried :smile: Thanks for your kind words.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i have 2 queries and if anyone can help me that would be great.
> 
> 1. Can anyone tell me what all does the medical include, since i will be undergoing mine in the coming week.
> 
> 2. When sending documents to the AHC by post, what is the preferred method, courier or speed/registered post? And what all needs to be mentioned on the envelope?Is a cover letter to be included or an email with the details is enough?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Hey Tanvi,

1. Can anyone tell me what all does the medical include

Answer:- Below mentioned are the tests that you will need to undergo:-
1. Blood Test- for HIV 
2. Urine Test- for Hepatitis A and B
3. Chest X-Ray- for Tuberculosis (only if you're not pregnant)
4. General Medical Examination- done by a doctor in their office where he/she will ask you about your medical history i.e. any hereditary medical conditions and general questions related to your health like, have you ever had a surgery done, are you on any kind of medication, have you ever been admitted in a hospital for over a week, etc.


2. When sending documents to the AHC by post, what is the preferred method, courier or speed/registered post? And what all needs to be mentioned on the envelope?Is a cover letter to be included or an email with the details is enough?

Answer:- I see you are located in New Delhi, you can send your additional documents via VFS as they deliver paperwork to AHC within 24 hours (as they are located in the same city as the AHC), that would be the quickest way.
Depending on which city you're located in, courier can take time to get to AHC, but VFS takes 24-48 hours to deliver your documents. It's mentioned on the AHC New Delhi website.
If there is no VFS in your city, then courier your documents and keep the tracking number so you can check the location of your package. 

*On the envelope, make sure you mention the name and position number of your CO, followed by the full address of AHC. You can include a checklist of the documents you're going to be sending to the CO with your full name, file number, passport number, DOB, signature and date at the bottom of the checklist.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## abs085

Hi ani25588

that google docs spreadsheet is really great. Helps everybody keep track on how some other applications have gone/ are progressing. 

My partner applied for Partner visa (Subclass 309) 

Accepted by DHC: 26 Nov 2013
Medicals accepted: 4rd Jan 2014
CO: Still waiting


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Hey Tanvi,
> 
> 1. Can anyone tell me what all does the medical include
> 
> Answer:- Below mentioned are the tests that you will need to undergo:-
> 1. Blood Test- for HIV
> 2. Urine Test- for Hepatitis A and B
> 3. Chest X-Ray- for Tuberculosis (only if you're not pregnant)
> 4. General Medical Examination- done by a doctor in their office where he/she will ask you about your medical history i.e. any hereditary medical conditions and general questions related to your health like, have you ever had a surgery done, are you on any kind of medication, have you ever been admitted in a hospital for over a week, etc.
> 
> 2. When sending documents to the AHC by post, what is the preferred method, courier or speed/registered post? And what all needs to be mentioned on the envelope?Is a cover letter to be included or an email with the details is enough?
> 
> Answer:- I see you are located in New Delhi, you can send your additional documents via VFS as they deliver paperwork to AHC within 24 hours (as they are located in the same city as the AHC), that would be the quickest way.
> Depending on which city you're located in, courier can take time to get to AHC, but VFS takes 24-48 hours to deliver your documents. It's mentioned on the AHC New Delhi website.
> If there is no VFS in your city, then courier your documents and keep the tracking number so you can check the location of your package.
> 
> On the envelope, make sure you mention the name and position number of your CO, followed by the full address of AHC. You can include a checklist of the documents you're going to be sending to the CO with your full name, file number, passport number, DOB, signature and date at the bottom of the checklist.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky,
Thank you so much for the detailed reply.

Just 1 more thing, do I need to send an acknowledgement of the medical or any other thing related to the medical or should I just send the documents before I get my medical done?


----------



## sunnyboi

Though this is an old post, want to bump it up, to understand exactly how it works. I've understood that it will take anywhere between 9-12 months for processing, considering the current number of applications. Here are my specific doubts : 

1. In India, considering an arranged marriage, how does one go filing visa 309? This needs a lot of evidence to show "true relationship". However, in arranged marriages mostly, things move at a quick phase and almost everything is arranged and the marriage finishes within a year or fewer months

2. While the application is being processed, is there no way for the spouse to enter Australia and stay?

3. Another possibility. If the spouse also has been in Australia with a PR and both come back to India for the marriage, how does that work? I guess both can come back to Australia without a hitch and also in the application process, right?


----------



## lonestar56

tanvilamba said:


> Hi becky,
> Thank you so much for the detailed reply.
> 
> Just 1 more thing, do I need to send an acknowledgement of the medical or any other thing related to the medical or should I just send the documents before I get my medical done?


U send your documents when asked for through vfs .

You don't have to.send anything after your medicals ,people at hospitals will directly upload onto the site


----------



## _shel

You should know better than posting on 3 year old threads where the posters have not logged in since 2011!

1, arranged marriage is irrelevant. Just show proof of legal marriage, photos of wedding, any ceremony, party. More important if it exists is proof of living tigether and having a joined lufe qfter marriage. 

2, no. They can visit IF they can get a tourist visa but visut it is. No medicare, no centerlink, no working and must leave when the visa expires.

3, Only the Australian/pr holders can go back. If both have such then no spouse visa needed


----------



## tanvilamba

lonestar56 said:


> U send your documents when asked for through vfs .
> 
> You don't have to.send anything after your medicals ,people at hospitals will directly upload onto the site


Hi lonestar,

Thanks for the information. 

Tanvi


----------



## lonestar56

sunnyboi said:


> Though this is an old post, want to bump it up, to understand exactly how it works. I've understood that it will take anywhere between 9-12 months for processing, considering the current number of applications. Here are my specific doubts :
> 
> 1. In India, considering an arranged marriage, how does one go filing visa 309? This needs a lot of evidence to show "true relationship". However, in arranged marriages mostly, things move at a quick phase and almost everything is arranged and the marriage finishes within a year or fewer months
> 
> 2. While the application is being processed, is there no way for the spouse to enter Australia and stay?
> 
> 3. Another possibility. If the spouse also has been in Australia with a PR and both come back to India for the marriage, how does that work? I guess both can come back to Australia without a hitch and also in the application process, right?


1. Yes just a relationship letter how we met , marriage certificate and few photos will.do.in arranged marriage not sure long relationship marriages , u apply for perspective marriage visa and then apply bridging visa on shore ..


2.yeah spouse can travel Australia with visiotrs visa but sheor he should.travel.back. well.in.time before visa expires or after the application is placed into final queue of assessment .. to.avoid unnecessary delays in the process as.advised .

3. I am not sure abt this question , Becky and other s will help... 

Sorry for incomplete response .. am not sure abt sub class of visa u apply for in your case


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> Hi becky,
> Thank you so much for the detailed reply.
> 
> Just 1 more thing, do I need to send an acknowledgement of the medical or any other thing related to the medical or should I just send the documents before I get my medical done?


There is no such thing as acknowledgement of the medical that the applicant needs to send. What ever paperwork is required after you undergo medical tests is done by the medical centre which is sending your medical reports.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!


----------



## Becky26

sunnyboi said:


> Though this is an old post, want to bump it up, to understand exactly how it works. I've understood that it will take anywhere between 9-12 months for processing, considering the current number of applications. Here are my specific doubts :
> 
> 1. In India, considering an arranged marriage, how does one go filing visa 309? This needs a lot of evidence to show "true relationship". However, in arranged marriages mostly, things move at a quick phase and almost everything is arranged and the marriage finishes within a year or fewer months
> 
> 2. While the application is being processed, is there no way for the spouse to enter Australia and stay?
> 
> 3. Another possibility. If the spouse also has been in Australia with a PR and both come back to India for the marriage, how does that work? I guess both can come back to Australia without a hitch and also in the application process, right?



1. AHC in every country operates/processes partner visa applications depending on the cultural rules and traditions of country in which they are located in. 
Even though AHC requires a whole heap of evidences from the applicant proving the genuinity of the relationship the applicant claims to be in, AHC New Delhi cannot and does not expect the applicants to prove a de-facto relationship before marriage because this is not Indian culture. For other countries where there is no such thing as an arranged marriage, the de-facto relationship proof is expected as couples don't usually get married the way marriage happen in India, hence the Cultural Difference.
If you have lived with your partner before marriage, that's great!!! but if you haven't, this is not going to be an issue. With taking the de-facto relationship out of the picture, there are many other evidence that one cannot provide like, a joint bank account, joint expenses, joint rental lease or ownership of a common dwelling, joint bills, joint travels, joint appearances in social events, etc.

All you have to worry about is sticking to the Checklist that is provided by the VFS New Delhi. The partner visa application document checklists slightly vary from country to country. 
I have attached the latest document checklist of the partner visa application with this post which is available on the the VFS Australia, New Delhi website.
For applicants of partner visa in India, the checklist consists of the evidence that is practically and easily attainable in India keeping in mind the cultural differences.


2. The partner visa applicant can visit their spouse in Australia on a visitor visa. The length of the visitor visa granted can vary between 3-12 months with a maximum stay of 3 months at a time.


3. I'm not too sure what you're trying to ask in the last question. From what I understand, if both the spouse and the sponsor have a PR visa then there is no need to apply for a partner visa. You can get married anywhere you want and go back to Australia with no issues as you both already have PR.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 1st Week of June 2014*

Dear lovely members of this thread,

Hope everyone is doing well and had a relaxing weekend. AHC's visa grant tally for May 2014 was 12 grants. We are now halfway into 2014, time seems to be flying. Hope the number of grants increases this month. The tally for June 2013 was 3 grants  Hoping that the history won't repeat itself :redface::redface::redface::redface:


Below is the updated prediction list for the 1st week of June 2014:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
Akshay.shah--------------------50---------------------------249lane:
asahni--------------------------46----------------------------215lane:
loveforever--------------------56----------------------------284
ReubenAlexander---------------48---------------------------218lane:
Deeps11------------------------43--------------------------250lane:
new_member-------------------43--------------------------215
candycrush----------------------43---------------------------226lane: 
Sarselva------------------------41--------------------------232lane:
Roshana-------------------------44-------------------------380 lane: Finally she got it!!!!! :nod::nod::nod::nod:
lonestar56---------------------32-------------------------216
Varun Chokkarapu-------------28-------------------------270
Sydney22---------------------17-------------------------201
endlesshope-------------------29-------------------------205lane:
Sravanthi-----------------------6-----------------------201
shifa882------------------------3-----------------------237


Just in case if people are not aware, as per AHC the current waiting period since DOQ is between 32-45 days.
Good Luck everyone!!! Please do share the good news with us. God Bless You all.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Dear lovely members of this thread,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and had a relaxing weekend. AHC's visa grant tally for May 2014 was 12 grants. We are now halfway into 2014, time seems to be flying. Hope the number of grants increases this month. The tally for June 2013 was 3 grants  Hoping that the history won't repeat itself :redface::redface::redface::redface:
> 
> Below is the updated prediction list for the 1st week of June 2014:-
> 
> SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
> Akshay.shah--------------------50---------------------------249lane:
> asahni--------------------------46----------------------------215lane:
> loveforever--------------------56----------------------------284
> ReubenAlexander---------------48---------------------------218lane:
> Deeps11------------------------43--------------------------250lane:
> new_member-------------------43--------------------------215
> candycrush----------------------43---------------------------226lane:
> Sarselva------------------------41--------------------------232lane:
> Roshana-------------------------44-------------------------380 lane: Finally she got it!!!!! :nod::nod::nod::nod:
> lonestar56---------------------32-------------------------216
> Varun Chokkarapu-------------28-------------------------270
> Sydney22---------------------17-------------------------201
> endlesshope-------------------29-------------------------205lane:
> Sravanthi-----------------------6-----------------------201
> shifa882------------------------3-----------------------237
> 
> 
> Just in case if people are not aware, as per AHC the current waiting period since DOQ is between 32-45 days.
> Good Luck everyone!!! Please do share the good news with us. God Bless You all.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Omg thanks for the update Becky .. I can't wait 11 more days like most of them got at 43 rd day .. my best wishes to all those who got there visas . history doesn't repeat wish June to more positive in.grants .....fingerscrossed .. loveforever good luck to you ..hope u get the grant this week.


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Omg thanks for the update Becky .. I can't wait 11 more days like most of them got at 43 rd day .. my best wishes to all those who got there visas . history doesn't repeat wish June to more positive in.grants .....fingerscrossed .. loveforever good luck to you ..hope u get the grant this week.


No worries, lonestar56 :smile:
I update the prediction list every Monday. Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa very soon. Please do update us. Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> There is no such thing as acknowledgement of the medical that the applicant needs to send. What ever paperwork is required after you undergo medical tests is done by the medical centre which is sending your medical reports.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!


Hi Becky,

Thanks once again for the information. 

Just 1 last question(i promise this is the last), could you let me know the postal address for AHC? I found the below address and just need to confirm if it's correct.

Australian High Commission, 
1/50G, Shantipath, Chanakyapuri,
New Delhi 110021, 
India

Thanks,
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks once again for the information.
> 
> Just 1 last question(i promise this is the last), could you let me know the postal address for AHC? I found the below address and just need to confirm if it's correct.
> 
> Australian High Commission,
> 1/50G, Shantipath, Chanakyapuri,
> New Delhi 110021,
> India
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Hey Tanvi,

No worries, you can ask as many questions you may have. I'll try to help you as much as I can :smile:
Yes, that is the correct address. This is also mentioned on the AHC New Delhi website. 
Don't forget to mention the name of your CO and their position number, (if you have it) on the envelope first followed by the above mentioned address. So when your package gets to the AHC, the people know exactly which desk to forward it to. Like this:-

To 
_The Case Officer- Name of the CO
Position Number of the CO
Australian High Commission, 
1/50G, Shantipath, Chanakyapuri,
New Delhi 110021, 
India
_
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Justdeeps

Good luck guys!! :fingerscrossed:

I reached Melbourne yesterday morning and starting work today. 

Regards,
Deepthi



Becky26 said:


> Dear lovely members of this thread,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and had a relaxing weekend. AHC's visa grant tally for May 2014 was 12 grants. We are now halfway into 2014, time seems to be flying. Hope the number of grants increases this month. The tally for June 2013 was 3 grants  Hoping that the history won't repeat itself :redface::redface::redface::redface:
> 
> 
> Below is the updated prediction list for the 1st week of June 2014:-
> 
> SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
> Akshay.shah--------------------50---------------------------249lane:
> asahni--------------------------46----------------------------215lane:
> loveforever--------------------56----------------------------284
> ReubenAlexander---------------48---------------------------218lane:
> Deeps11------------------------43--------------------------250lane:
> new_member-------------------43--------------------------215
> candycrush----------------------43---------------------------226lane:
> Sarselva------------------------41--------------------------232lane:
> Roshana-------------------------44-------------------------380 lane: Finally she got it!!!!! :nod::nod::nod::nod:
> lonestar56---------------------32-------------------------216
> Varun Chokkarapu-------------28-------------------------270
> Sydney22---------------------17-------------------------201
> endlesshope-------------------29-------------------------205lane:
> Sravanthi-----------------------6-----------------------201
> shifa882------------------------3-----------------------237
> 
> 
> Just in case if people are not aware, as per AHC the current waiting period since DOQ is between 32-45 days.
> Good Luck everyone!!! Please do share the good news with us. God Bless You all.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## saras712

Hi All

We are nearing end of the Australian financial year.I can guess DIBP and AHChave to catch up with the amount of quota left for the spouse visa for this financial year. It was happened with most of the pending cases in past so there may be a chance to have flood grants this month or bit dry.As per the last year data May had max no of grant in 2013 and June was dry.It can be other way around this year as they were just par number of grant.
So and wait for t o happen soething good as per my assumption.
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Wish everyone a best luck and my Friend Becky you have special best luck to have quicker grant.

:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Good luck guys!! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I reached Melbourne yesterday morning and starting work today.
> 
> Regards,
> Deepthi


Good to know you're now safely in Australia.
Have a great life ahead.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are nearing end of the Australian financial year.I can guess DIBP and AHChave to catch up with the amount of quota left for the spouse visa for this financial year. It was happened with most of the pending cases in past so there may be a chance to have flood grants this month or bit dry.As per the last year data May had max no of grant in 2013 and June was dry.It can be other way around this year as they were just par number of grant.
> So and wait for t o happen soething good as per my assumption.
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Wish everyone a best luck and my Friend Becky you have special best luck to have quicker grant.
> 
> :hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:


Hey saras,

Thanks for your kind words and wishes. I really appreciate it you still keeping a check on my case. Hope you're doing well and enjoying the lovely cool weather :smile: Take Care. Have a nice week ahead.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## saras712

Hi Becky

No worries any thing for friends.You talking about cool weather????:noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea: still the fans going over night,only bit snap in the morning but it still hot during day.Hope something good happen this month.


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> No worries any thing for friends.You talking about cool weather????:noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea: still the fans going over night,only bit snap in the morning but it still hot during day.Hope something good happen this month.


Hey,

Oh really???? My husband told me that it is quite cold in Brisbane, they are getting rain there as well. I thought you guys must be getting some cold too :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
Eventually you'll get the cold weather soon :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandz03

Hi Guys, 

I am new to this forum. 

Brief info

DOL: 27/11/2013
Medicals: 08/01/2014

Till now haven't heard anything from AHC.

Hopefully soon.

Cheers

Sandz


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



sandz03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> Brief infoDOL: 27/09/2013 *(correction- DOL: 27/11/2013)*
> Medicals: 08/01/2014
> 
> Till now haven't heard anything from AHC.
> 
> Hopefully soon.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandz


Hey Sandz,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for adding your filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your details to the main SS and you can now view them in the main SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*Don't worry you should be getting a CO allocated to your file very shortly. It takes 25-26 weeks since DOL to get a CO allocated.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sunnyboi

_shel said:


> You should know better than posting on 3 year old threads where the posters have not logged in since 2011!
> 
> 1, arranged marriage is irrelevant. Just show proof of legal marriage, photos of wedding, any ceremony, party. More important if it exists is proof of living tigether and having a joined lufe qfter marriage.
> 
> 2, no. They can visit IF they can get a tourist visa but visut it is. No medicare, no centerlink, no working and must leave when the visa expires.
> 
> 3, Only the Australian/pr holders can go back. If both have such then no spouse visa needed


Didn't want to hijack this thread since this is mainly about people who have lodged their visas and are waiting. The older thread was also more relevant to my questions, I guess 



Becky26 said:


> 3. I'm not too sure what you're trying to ask in the last question. From what I understand, if both the spouse and the sponsor have a PR visa then there is no need to apply for a partner visa. You can get married anywhere you want and go back to Australia with no issues as you both already have PR.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks a lot for the explanation, Becky. With respect to the last question, a lot of migrants tend to find their partner in the new country. So, I was wondering how the visa would work out. Good to know that the whole process is simpler if both have PRs


----------



## Becky26

sunnyboi said:


> Thanks a lot for the explanation, Becky. With respect to the last question, a lot of migrants tend to find their partner in the new country. So, I was wondering how the visa would work out. Good to know that the whole process is simpler if both have PRs


No worries sunnyboi!
If your partner is not an Australian PR visa holder, you can sponsor them following the rules and regulations of AHC where ever you plan on applying for the visa. 

I see you are a 190 visa holder which is a PR visa. Your partner (belonging to which ever country) can either apply for the partner visa in her home country or country of permanent residence or if eligible could also apply for the onshore (820/801) visa.
It all depends on the situation and circumstances.

Hope this answers your question. Good Luck!

P.S.- There is no visa process required for 2 individuals who get married who are holders of an Australian PR visa or if one of the 2 is an Australian citizen and the other one holds a PR visa.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## VaibhavK

Hey everyone, Its good to know that there may be a chance of visas being cleared due to financial year end. I hope we see some speed and later applications like mine also get lucky. 

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## sandz03

Hi Becky, 

Can you please update my medicals submitted 08/01/2014

Cheers

Sandz


----------



## Becky26

sandz03 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Can you please update my medicals submitted 08/01/2014
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandz


I've updated your details. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Hey becky , did you got your pcc ? 
Today I got it in half hour at RPO. 
You should directly go to rpo n request them, they will give you on thr spot , go to rpo which ever near to you, 

Also I asked for those who has old passport , then officer said old passport holder need to go for police verification, 
I am not scaring you, just giving you information what officer said


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Becky26 said:


> I've marked them Inactive on the SS. No update from them so far.
> Good luck, hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Sorry guys... Lot of things going on lately... The latest from my side is that my wife has gone back to India last week... Sent an email to case officer about her going back to India as her visitors visa was about to expire... Got an acknowledgement on Friday saying thanks for letting us know... But no update on visa grant yet... Once again sorry for being inactive...as my wife wasn't keeping well while she was here... Firstly back pain and than wisdom tooth pain... She was suffering really badly last couple of weeks before going back to India...


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Hey becky , did you got your pcc ?
> Today I got it in half hour at RPO.
> You should directly go to rpo n request them, they will give you on thr spot , go to rpo which ever near to you,
> 
> Also I asked for those who has old passport , then officer said old passport holder need to go for police verification,
> I am not scaring you, just giving you information what officer said


Hey dron,

I haven't got my PCC yet because I need to get my passport updated. I visited both PSK and the RPO in Ghaziabad and both told me to get my passport re-issued (add my husband's name and my current residential address) and then only they will issue me the PCC. 

I guess different PSKs have different requirements. 
Thanks for your post. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Sorry guys... Lot of things going on lately... The latest from my side is that my wife has gone back to India last week... Sent an email to case officer about her going back to India as her visitors visa was about to expire... Got an acknowledgement on Friday saying thanks for letting us know... But no update on visa grant yet... Once again sorry for being inactive...as my wife wasn't keeping well while she was here... Firstly back pain and than wisdom tooth pain... She was suffering really badly last couple of weeks before going back to India...


Hey gaurav.a.shah,

No worries. Thank you for the update. Can you please mention the date when your wife returned to India so I can update your details in the main SS because the number of days in the final queue for your file is more than the AHC's current advised time frame of 32-45 days. 
Also want to double check if your file is in the final queue or still with your CO?

Sorry to hear about the medical issues your wife had to go through during her stay in Australia. Hope she is feeling better now 

Look forward to your reply. Good Luck!!! Please keep us updated. Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Justdeeps said:


> Good luck guys!! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I reached Melbourne yesterday morning and starting work today.
> 
> Regards,
> Deepthi


Wow cool , my best wishes to you .


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> Hey dron,
> 
> I haven't got my PCC yet because I need to get my passport updated. I visited both PSK and the RPO in Ghaziabad and both told me to get my passport re-issued (add my husband's name and my current residential address) and then only they will issue me the PCC.
> 
> I guess different PSKs have different requirements.
> Thanks for your post. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I just got a notification today that my pcc has come and need to go collect it from passport office. I applied on the 28th of May.

I have an old passport without my husband's name and also with a different address. I went with the same passport, letter from company HR stating my current address and 12 month's bank statement from a nationalized bank (it has to be a nationalized bank, I think HDFC will also do).Need to take an appointment through online portal and submit these documents...you don't need to apply for a new passport. The PCC will come as daughter of instead wife of..that's all. Which doesn't matter as that is what is mentioned in your passport.

All the best :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Remya


----------



## 496402-dron

Becky26 said:


> Hey dron,
> 
> I haven't got my PCC yet because I need to get my passport updated. I visited both PSK and the RPO in Ghaziabad and both told me to get my passport re-issued (add my husband's name and my current residential address) and then only they will issue me the PCC.
> 
> I guess different PSKs have different requirements.
> Thanks for your post. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



OMG.
Its damn time consuming. 
Apply for reissue of passport asap.
it will take more then one month. 
For adding partners name only marriage certi required and for address proof any govt issued doc . ( do bring 10th n 12th marksheet)
For police enquiry , birth certi , marriage certi , driving licence, adhar card is required. 
Then you will get new passport with new no , then again you have to apply for pcc .
and you need to update your new passport number in both 40sp n 47sp (I guess)

Dont worry , u will get your passport in 13 to 15 working days 
I got my passport in 12 days before police verification. 

All the best Becky .


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I just got a notification today that my pcc has come and need to go collect it from passport office. I applied on the 28th of May.
> 
> I have an old passport without my husband's name and also with a different address. I went with the same passport, letter from company HR stating my current address and 12 month's bank statement from a nationalized bank (it has to be a nationalized bank, I think HDFC will also do).Need to take an appointment through online portal and submit these documents...you don't need to apply for a new passport. The PCC will come as daughter of instead wife of..that's all. Which doesn't matter as that is what is mentioned in your passport.
> 
> All the best :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Hey Remya,

Thank you for your post. I don't have any option but to follow what the Regional Passport Officer has advised me to do. As I mentioned in my post, different PSKs have slightly different rules. 
I don't work here but I do have a bank account with Canara Bank which is 23 years old and is a nationalized bank, the bank statements of which could be used as proof of residence but I was told to get a re-issue, so I will have to get a my passport re-issued. Things are not as easy as they seem in government offices in Uttar Pradesh.

I'm in no position to argue with these people. I will have to do as I'm told whether I like it or not. Telling them that my visa will be delayed because of this process is irrelevant to them. The passport officer told me the PSK will issue me the PCC on the same day within an hour maximum when I apply for it with my re-issued passport which will take about 3-4 days under Tatkaal service.
Thanks once again for your help.
Good Luck to you too.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Becky26 said:


> Hey gaurav.a.shah,
> 
> No worries. Thank you for the update. Can you please mention the date when your wife returned to India so I can update your details in the main SS because the number of days in the final queue for your file is more than the AHC's current advised time frame of 32-45 days.
> Also want to double check if your file is in the final queue or still with your CO?
> 
> Sorry to hear about the medical issues your wife had to go through during her stay in Australia. Hope she is feeling better now
> 
> Look forward to your reply. Good Luck!!! Please keep us updated. Thanks!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

My wife went back to India on 26th May.. I am pretty sure her file is in final queue as the last email on 28th March from the case officer mentioned this " I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for another round of assessment. Once the application reaches the front of the queue another assessment will be made by our decision maker.**If any further information is required at that time we will contact you.* Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision." So I am guessing its been sent for final queue. Let me know if I'm wrong.

Regards,
Gaurav.


----------



## Becky26

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> My wife went back to India on 26th May.. I am pretty sure her file is in final queue as the last email on 28th March from the case officer mentioned this " I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for another round of assessment. Once the application reaches the front of the queue another assessment will be made by our decision maker.**If any further information is required at that time we will contact you.* Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision." So I am guessing its been sent for final queue. Let me know if I'm wrong.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.


Hey Gaurav,

Thanks for your reply. That sounds about right, your wife's file is in final queue:lock1::lock1:Sounds like AHC was waiting for her to get offshore, hence the delay.
Hope she gets her visa soon. Good Luck to you!!
Please keep us updated. Thanks!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Hey Gaurav,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. That sounds about right, your wife's file is in final queue:lock1::lock1:Sounds like AHC was waiting for her to get offshore, hence the delay.
> Hope she gets her visa soon. Good Luck to you!!
> Please keep us updated. Thanks!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky , 


I am nit able to see.my sco name in the list , also where do I see my row I dint find mine under aftr Oct 11 list .. see only updates which are nt very recent , could u please help me using spreadsheet


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> Hey Remya,
> 
> Thank you for your post. I don't have any option but to follow what the Regional Passport Officer has advised me to do. As I mentioned in my post, different PSKs have slightly different rules.
> I don't work here but I do have a bank account with Canara Bank which is 23 years old and is a nationalized bank, the bank statements of which could be used as proof of residence but I was told to get a re-issue, so I will have to get a my passport re-issued. Things are not as easy as they seem in government offices in Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> I'm in no position to argue with these people. I will have to do as I'm told whether I like it or not. Telling them that my visa will be delayed because of this process is irrelevant to them. The passport officer told me the PSK will issue me the PCC on the same day within an hour maximum when I apply for it with my re-issued passport which will take about 3-4 days under Tatkaal service.
> Thanks once again for your help.
> Good Luck to you too.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I believe that there is a provision to add your husband's name and change address without applying for a new passport..why don't you check that in the PSK..it will save your time in changing the the passport number in your visa application.

Why don't you consult an agent..they will get it done faster for you and guide you through the whole process.

Regards,
Remya


----------



## nectar_s

The rules have been changed now. Earlier, you can go as an endorsement for adding spouse name in passport, but now, if you would like to add spouse name, you have to apply for reissue of passport. Even this would not take much time - even normal application is processed in 3-4 days.





remya3012 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I believe that there is a provision to add your husband's name and change address without applying for a new passport..why don't you check that in the PSK..it will save your time in changing the the passport number in your visa application.
> 
> Why don't you consult an agent..they will get it done faster for you and guide you through the whole process.
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Hi Becky ,
> 
> 
> I am nit able to see.my sco name in the list , also where do I see my row I dint find mine under aftr Oct 11 list .. see only updates which are nt very recent , could u please help me using spreadsheet


Your application details are in the SS. However the name of your SCO is not there. You can fill out the SS Update Form if you need me to add this detail to your existing application details in the main SS.
Below is the link to the SS Update Form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I believe that there is a provision to add your husband's name and change address without applying for a new passport..why don't you check that in the PSK..it will save your time in changing the the passport number in your visa application.
> 
> Why don't you consult an agent..they will get it done faster for you and guide you through the whole process.
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


The rules have changed. I am consulting an agent. Having said that the agent only prepares my file and I will have to go to the PSK myself to get the re-issue paperwork done as agents are not allowed to do the passport work anymore, if I'm not wrong.

Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nectar_s said:


> The rules have been changed now. Earlier, you can go as an endorsement for adding spouse name in passport, but now, if you would like to add spouse name, you have to apply for reissue of passport. Even this would not take much time - even normal application is processed in 3-4 days.


Yeah!!! I tried so hard to get the PCC without having to get my passport re-issued. I went the PSK and RPO 3 times but that didn't yield any positive result leaving me with the only option of re-issue.

Hoping the passport comes soon. Thanks for your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nectar_s

Yeah dont worry, usually you will get it in 3-4 days. i have consulted an agent for that .



Becky26 said:


> Yeah!!! I tried so hard to get the PCC without having to get my passport re-issued. I went the PSK and RPO 3 times but that didn't yield any positive result leaving me with the only option of re-issue.
> 
> Hoping the passport comes soon. Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## remya3012

nectar_s said:


> Yeah dont worry, usually you will get it in 3-4 days. i have consulted an agent for that .


I hope things work for you soon..


----------



## Mattooose

Becky26 said:


> Hey Tanvi,
> 
> 1. Can anyone tell me what all does the medical include
> 
> Answer:- Below mentioned are the tests that you will need to undergo:-
> 1. Blood Test- for HIV
> 2. Urine Test- for Hepatitis A and B
> 3. Chest X-Ray- for Tuberculosis (only if you're not pregnant)
> 4. General Medical Examination- done by a doctor in their office where he/she will ask you about your medical history i.e. any hereditary medical conditions and general questions related to your health like, have you ever had a surgery done, are you on any kind of medication, have you ever been admitted in a hospital for over a week, etc.
> 
> 
> 2. When sending documents to the AHC by post, what is the preferred method, courier or speed/registered post? And what all needs to be mentioned on the envelope?Is a cover letter to be included or an email with the details is enough?
> 
> Answer:- I see you are located in New Delhi, you can send your additional documents via VFS as they deliver paperwork to AHC within 24 hours (as they are located in the same city as the AHC), that would be the quickest way.
> Depending on which city you're located in, courier can take time to get to AHC, but VFS takes 24-48 hours to deliver your documents. It's mentioned on the AHC New Delhi website.
> If there is no VFS in your city, then courier your documents and keep the tracking number so you can check the location of your package.
> 
> *On the envelope, make sure you mention the name and position number of your CO, followed by the full address of AHC. You can include a checklist of the documents you're going to be sending to the CO with your full name, file number, passport number, DOB, signature and date at the bottom of the checklist.*
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
Are you sure that XRay is not required for pregnant women ? 
I have been allocated a CO but my wife is 4 weeks pregnant...Wondering what to do now ?
Thanks,
Nidin. M


----------



## Becky26

Mattooose said:


> Hi Becky,
> Are you sure that XRay is not required for pregnant women ?
> I have been allocated a CO but my wife is 4 weeks pregnant...Wondering what to do now ?
> Thanks,
> Nidin. M


Hey Nidin.M,

As far as I know, X-Ray involves radioactive rays to pass through the body to get the picture of whats going inside the body. _These radioactive rays can cause harm to the fetus._ I'm not too sure what the alternative for this scenario would be.
The medical centre will ask your wife if she is pregnant or not then the tests are done.

_Form 160- Radiological report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa_ is the form that the medical centre will get you to sign on the day of medical examinations.
Below mentioned directions are taken from form 160 from the DIBP website, the link to which is also mentioned below:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/160.pdf

_"The department does not recommend that a pregnant visa applicant undergoes a chest x-ray. This is because there is a risk that a chest x-ray could harm the unborn child. It is recommended that a pregnant visa applicant defers her chest 
x-ray, and therefore the decision on her visa application, until after the child’s birth._ 
_A pregnant visa applicant should firstly contact the department to discuss her options, including the possible deferral of her visa application."_
This is mentioned on Page 1 of the form.

*Best option is to contact your CO. He/she will be the best and the most updated source of information. Also you should inform AHC because that can make your file process much quicker compared to the other applicants on the basis of "Special Consideration" on Pregnancy grounds.*

Seniors, please advice. Any pregnant applicants who have undergone medicals examination recently, please comment. Thanks! :smile:
Could you please add your partner visa application details to our database by filling out the below mentioned update form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Hope this helps. Please do ask around.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

Hi,

I have already done my medicals, will I be receiving some sort of notification after my medicals has been sent to the AHC?


----------



## lonestar56

remya3012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already done my medicals, will I be receiving some sort of notification after my medicals has been sent to the AHC?


No u won't get any acknowledgement . I have sent a mail to ahc saying I am done with medicals same day .I got a reply saying your medicals are not yet recivied . They receive your medicals in 10 days time generally . They ll update in reply to your messages .


----------



## remya3012

Mattooose said:


> Hi Becky,
> Are you sure that XRay is not required for pregnant women ?
> I have been allocated a CO but my wife is 4 weeks pregnant...Wondering what to do now ?
> Thanks,
> Nidin. M


I found the below with reference to your concern:

*Pregnant women and x-ray examinations *
The Australian Government does not recommend the taking of screening chest x-rays during pregnancy. 
Consequently, women should be advised that they have the option of: 

• deferring their chest x-ray, and therefore the finalisation of their visa application, until after the birth, or 
• following counselling, if they so choose to proceed with the x-ray examination with appropriate abdominal 
shielding after the first trimester 

Note: In lower-medium risk TB countries the department has removed the need for chest x-ray of pregnant 
women but in these situations applicant should be B graded so that Global Health can place the applicant on a 
health undertaking for follow up for TB screening in Australia after pregnancy. 

A full explanation of the risks must be provided by the panel physician or the pregnant woman’s treating 
physician before the applicant makes a decision as to whether to proceed. 

If, after a full explanation of the risks, a pregnant woman elects to undergo a chest x-ray, the following guidelines 
followed: 

• the field size must be strictly limited to include the chest only (that is. not the abdomen or head) 
• the radiology clinic must confirm on the paper x-ray examination report (Form 160) or in eHealth that 
informed consent has been obtained 
• double wrap around abdominal and pelvic shielding must be used. 


I personally think, you should contact your CO and ask how to go about it! All the best :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Remya


----------



## remya3012

lonestar56 said:


> No u won't get any acknowledgement . I have sent a mail to ahc saying I am done with medicals same day .I got a reply saying your medicals are not yet recivied . They receive your medicals in 10 days time generally . They ll update in reply to your messages .


Thanks for your reply. I have done my medicals on the 31st of May and was informed by the medical center that they will send the reports within 7 days..so probably I'll send a mail to AHC next monday and confirm the receipt.

Thanks again 

Regards,
Remya


----------



## _shel

All applicants need an xray but they dont expect or ask you to do it whilst pregnant. I'm afraid they will hold the application until after delivery, bonus though that you get to add the child to the visa for free if it wont be an Australian citizen.


----------



## sandz03

*Pcc*

Hi Guys,

Looking at the documents required checklist and other posts I have noticed that my application requires a Indian Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)

If I apply through VFS do you know how long will it take. 

I believe I must send my passport along with the application.

I am just worried that my stay here in Australia (Tourist Visa) is until mid July, if I do not receive my passport by then. I will be in critical situation. 

Is there any other way to apply for PCC from India instead? Which is faster and quicker.:flame:

Cheers

Sandz


----------



## VaibhavK

Hi Becky,

Here is my understanding on spouse visa process. I would be grateful if you can validate it

1. Send Application to AHC. Send duly filled in application with documents, DD to AHC. Takes about 10 days for your application to reach AHC depending on your location
2. Medicals and PCC. On receipt AHC verifies the document and validates the application, requests additional documents such as Medicals, PCC. They request medicals first followed by PCC generally
3. CO Allocation. Application lies in this stage for some time before CO is allocated. so From Stage 1 to Stage 3 it takes 25-26 weeks
4. Once CO is allocated he/she grants the visa. Generally 4-5 weeks from step No. 3

Thanks. 

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already done my medicals, will I be receiving some sort of notification after my medicals has been sent to the AHC?


Hey remya,

Now applicants can check the update of the Medical examinations online. You can save the PDF to your computer as well.
Below is the link to the eMedical website where you submit your details and the system will generate a PDF titled "Information Sheet" online.
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

To be able to view the PDF you might have to allow some cookies in order for the web page to function properly and for you to be able to view the PDF. I had to change some settings on my browser. 

Hope this helps. Let me know if you have more questions. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Police Clearance Certificate*



sandz03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looking at the documents required checklist and other posts I have noticed that my application requires a Indian Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)
> 
> If I apply through VFS do you know how long will it take.
> 
> I believe I must send my passport along with the application.
> 
> I am just worried that my stay here in Australia (Tourist Visa) is until mid July, if I do not receive my passport by then. I will be in critical situation.
> 
> Is there any other way to apply for PCC from India instead? Which is faster and quicker.:flame:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandz


Hey Sandz,

Yes, the applicant needs to submit the PCC from every country he/she has lived for 12 months or more. So you will need to get a PCC from the Regional Passport Officer where your passport was issued from. 

You will have to apply for the PCC from India. And is also the quickest way.
For this process the applicant must register online on the Passport Seva website and fill out the online form for PCC. You may or may not need an appointment. Once your submit that online form, the system will generate an Application Reference Number (ARN) which is the most important document you need to take with you along with all the originals documents required for the Proof of Identity, Proof of Residence and your Marriage Certificate. You also need to take photo copies of these documents which must be self attested. You also must take your Passport with you along with the above mentioned documents.
Below is where you can find the document checklist for the application of PCC:-
Documents Required : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva

Once the system gives you the ARN you need to wait for 24 hours before you can go to the nearest Passport Seva Kendra. 
Please check with the PSK if they accept "walk-in" applicants or if booking an appointment is mandatory.

*If everything goes alright and all your paperwork is up to their requirement, PSK will issue you the PCC within a couple of hours maximum. 
*
*Please Note:​I am facing issues because my husband's name is not in my passport and my current residential address has changed as well. I am advised to get my passport re-issued and then PSK will issue me the new PCC. 
Which is what I'm doing right now. I've applied for the re-issue of my passport. Please check with your PSK, what their requirements are as these also very from PSK to PSK.
*
Hope this helps. Let me know if you have more queries. I'm in the midst of getting paperwork together to get my PCC issued again.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Partner Visa Application Process*



VaibhavK said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Here is my understanding on spouse visa process. I would be grateful if you can validate it
> 
> 1. Send Application to AHC. Send duly filled in application with documents, DD to AHC. Takes about 10 days for your application to reach AHC depending on your location
> 2. Medicals and PCC. On receipt AHC verifies the document and validates the application, requests additional documents such as Medicals, PCC. They request medicals first followed by PCC generally
> 3. CO Allocation. Application lies in this stage for some time before CO is allocated. so From Stage 1 to Stage 3 it takes 25-26 weeks
> 4. Once CO is allocated he/she grants the visa. Generally 4-5 weeks from step No. 3
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


Hey Vaibhav,

This is how things are done from start to the end of this process:-

1. Applicant submits their application (paper or online, that's your choice). I'm giving you the specifics of a paper based application as I don't know the details of how the online applications are lodged.
*Applicants who have lodged online applications, kindly explain the process. Thanks *:smile:

The paper application is submitted to your nearest VFS Australia office. They take your documents, they also make the visa fees DD for a minimal charge. Below is the link from VFS Australia website which outlines the important details:-
Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Family-Partner - Visa Fees
They give you a receipt of the visa fees that you will pay. The receipt has "VLN No" which you can use to track your application, although this tracking number is pretty useless as AHC never updates the current processing status
Once your file is received by AHC New Delhi, VFS emails the application saying that AHC New Delhi has received your application. 

I'm not sure how long VFS will take to deliver the application to AHC. As you said could take upto 10 days depending on your location. My application took 1 working day to get delivered to AHC from VFS New Delhi office.

2. Since July 2013, medicals are being requested not very long after AHC receives the visa application. I wouldn't call this a new development because it's going to be a year soon since AHC made the changes to their processing method. Also AHC usually emails both the acknowledgement letter of the partner visa application and the request for medicals together. 

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-​*There is a name of an officer at the bottom when AHC emails you the documents, do not confuse that officer with your CO. That will not be your CO. It is just a random officer who works in the AHC as a CO. They can requests whatever they think is missing from the application like marriage certificate, photos, PCC, medicals, passport photocopy, etc. 
In most cases it's medicals and PCC together that is requested.

3. CO allocation takes 25-26 weeks since the DOL. 

4. Once a CO is allocated, they may or may not request you for additional documents. If or when they are satisfied with your application, they will forward it to the final queue i.e. last stage of assessment. CO does not grant the visa.

5. As per the current trend of AHC, it takes between 32-45 days to get the visa granted since the Date of Queue (DOQ)

6. Once your file reaches the top of that final queue, SCO is allocated who does the final assessment of your file. Again, they may or may not request additional documents. Usually the SCO doesn't request for more documents and goes through the file that is forwarded by your CO as it is. Then he/she makes the final decision i.e. grant you the visa and email you your visa grant letter 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

P.S.- Apologies for the long post. I only mentioned the important points :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Hi,

My timelines are as below:
DOL - 12 Nov 2013
Medicals submitted - 22 Jan 2014 
CO Allocated & additional docs requested - 05 May 2014
Additional docs submitted - 16 May 2014.

Can anybody advise if there is a maximum time for CO to analyse case & review documents to push for final decision?

Regards,
Dhanya


----------



## 496402-dron

VaibhavK said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Here is my understanding on spouse visa process. I would be grateful if you can validate it
> 
> 1. Send Application to AHC. Send duly filled in application with documents, DD to AHC. Takes about 10 days for your application to reach AHC depending on your location
> 2. Medicals and PCC. On receipt AHC verifies the document and validates the application, requests additional documents such as Medicals, PCC. They request medicals first followed by PCC generally
> 3. CO Allocation. Application lies in this stage for some time before CO is allocated. so From Stage 1 to Stage 3 it takes 25-26 weeks
> 4. Once CO is allocated he/she grants the visa. Generally 4-5 weeks from step No. 3
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


its better to apply via vfs , vfs dont charge much for DD (only57inr) , bank charge more money , also they arrange documents in sequence according to AHC norms.


----------



## kaurm

My husband applied visa on 27th Nov 2013. As he did not get email regarding medical or CO allocation he has contacted AHC. He is told a CO is allocated and he may contact if required. They said an email was sent to him on 23rd Dec but he has not received it. They said CO will contact him. We do not have HAP ID. What is required for Medical? where to book medicals - any help.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



nairdh said:


> Hi,
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> DOL - 12 Nov 2013
> Medicals submitted - 22 Jan 2014
> CO Allocated & additional docs requested - 05 May 2014
> Additional docs submitted - 16 May 2014.
> 
> Can anybody advise if there is a maximum time for CO to analyse case & review documents to push for final decision?
> 
> Regards,
> Dhanya


Hey Dhanya,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS as there are a few other details that we need along with the information you have already provided in your above post:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications
Please remember to use the same username as the one on which you have used on this forum i.e. "nairdh" when you add your details. It makes things easier when the forum member name and SS username is the same. Thanks :smile:

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*Unfortunately it is very hard to predict the time the CO takes or will take to assess your file. If your file is decision ready and satisfies the CO, he/she can forward the file to the final queue in 1 day. But if there are complications things could take a lot longer. 
I'm not trying to scare you, just saying that the time period taken for the initial assessment depends entirely on the CO's discretion 
Sit back and relax, most files (with no complications) get send to the final queue pretty quick :smile::smile::smile::smile:

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Medicals*



kaurm said:


> My husband applied visa on 27th Nov 2013. As he did not get email regarding medical or CO allocation he has contacted AHC. He is told a CO is allocated and he may contact if required. They said an email was sent to him on 23rd Dec but he has not received it. They said CO will contact him. We do not have HAP ID. What is required for Medical? where to book medicals - any help.:fingerscrossed:


Hey kaurm,

How are you? Can you please fill out the SS Update Form link to which is mentioned below so I can update your details in the main SS:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Medicals and PCC are the two things that an applicant needs to get a migrant visa application approved for pretty much any country. 
Don't worry, your CO will definitely contact you and provide you the HAP ID. Just make sure you stay in close touch with AHC. _Call them and try to speak to your CO if possible and tell him/her what the current situation is.
Some applicants do have to wait to get the medicals requested after the CO is allocated so don't freak out just yet. This is normal._

You definitely need the HAP ID to be able to get the medicals done. The visa medicals for AHC New Delhi are done at the Panel Doctors/Medical Centre.
Below is the link from the Department of Immigration and Border Patrol website which has a *list of the panel physicians in India*:-
India
You can book an appointment when you have the HAP ID with the nearest panel doctor where you're located.

Hope this helps. Please keep us updated and do fill out the SS Update Form. Thanks:smile:
Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandz03

Hi Guys, 

My case office got allocated today Code 15.

Requested PCC and more pictures of marriage. 

Good Luck

Cheers.

Sandz


----------



## kaurm

Becky26 said:


> Hey kaurm,
> 
> How are you? Can you please fill out the SS Update Form link to which is mentioned below so I can update your details in the main SS:-
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> Medicals and PCC are the two things that an applicant needs to get a migrant visa application approved for pretty much any country.
> Don't worry, your CO will definitely contact you and provide you the HAP ID. Just make sure you stay in close touch with AHC. _Call them and try to speak to your CO if possible and tell him/her what the current situation is.
> Some applicants do have to wait to get the medicals requested after the CO is allocated so don't freak out just yet. This is normal._
> 
> You definitely need the HAP ID to be able to get the medicals done. The visa medicals for AHC New Delhi are done at the Panel Doctors/Medical Centre.
> Below is the link from the Department of Immigration and Border Patrol website which has a *list of the panel physicians in India*:-
> India
> You can book an appointment when you have the HAP ID with the nearest panel doctor where you're located.
> 
> Hope this helps. Please keep us updated and do fill out the SS Update Form. Thanks:smile:
> Good Luck!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks backy

I have updated ss


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



sandz03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My case office got allocated today Code 15.
> 
> Requested PCC and more pictures of marriage.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sandz


Congratulations Sandz!! :bounce::bounce:
Most of the waiting is over. Happy days are near. Thanks for updating us.
Let us know when you send off the additional documents so I can add the date to your details in the main SS :smile:

Good Luck!! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

kaurm said:


> Thanks backy
> 
> I have updated ss


Thanks kaurm. I have updated your details.
Good Luck!!! Please do let us know when you hear from your CO :smile:
Congrats again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Dear Parul Ahuja,

Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you have been allocated a CO to your visa application file yet? As two other applicants who applied on the same date as you have been allocated COs to their files today (June 03, 2014). 
Please update us. I look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time :smile:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

I have applied for 309 but Acknowledgement letter came with 100 - Spouse (Permanent)

In 47sp I mentioned 309/100 and also in vfs receipt its 309. 

Is it some kind of mistake ? Or they will correct it later on ? Or shuld I mail ahc regarding this ?


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Becky26 said:


> Dear Parul Ahuja,
> 
> Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you have been allocated a CO to your visa application file yet? As two other applicants who applied on the same date as you have been allocated COs to their files today (June 03, 2014).
> Please update us. I look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time :smile:
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky..

Hope you doing good.  

No i have not heard from AHC yet  .
Still confused should i go ahead and give them a call or not.
I will update as soon as i get any call or email from AHC. As of now no news. 

Regards
Parul


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> I have applied for 309 but Acknowledgement letter came with 100 - Spouse (Permanent)
> 
> In 47sp I mentioned 309/100 and also in vfs receipt its 309.
> 
> Is it some kind of mistake ? Or they will correct it later on ? Or shuld I mail ahc regarding this ?


Are you applying for the Partner Permanent (100) Visa? My acknowledgement only mentions the receiving of application for subclass 309 visa. :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: I'd say call AHC just to be sure and to be safe in case there is a mistake. Humans make mistakes.
Seniors, please help. Thanks :smile:
Please ask around. As I'm not too sure about this.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## _shel

Becky26 said:


> Are you applying for the Partner Permanent (100) Visa? My acknowledgement only mentions the receiving of application for subclass 309 visa. :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: I'd say call AHC just to be sure and to be safe in case there is a mistake. Humans make mistakes.
> Seniors, please help. Thanks :smile:
> Please ask around. As I'm not too sure about this.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


 Personally I wouldn't worry about it. You cant apply for the 100 or 309 on their own, there is no application to do so. 

You can only apply for both together and DIBP assess which you get even if you have been married 10 years with 10 kids you apply jointly 309/100. So any acknowledgement stating 100 is nothing to worry about, if you applied for 100 you applied for 309 too!


----------



## Becky26

Parul Ahuja said:


> Hi becky..
> 
> Hope you doing good.
> 
> No i have not heard from AHC yet  .
> Still confused should i go ahead and give them a call or not.
> I will update as soon as i get any call or email from AHC. As of now no news.
> 
> Regards
> Parul


Hey Parul,

I'm good, thanks for asking. Thanks for the quick update. As per the SS, late November 2013 applications are getting CO allocations right now. So hopefully you'll get the CO this week. 

Sure!! You can call AHC, I think you should call AHC to get an update as it's already been over 26 weeks since your DOL. 
Good Luck!! Please keep us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> Personally I wouldn't worry about it. You cant apply for the 100 or 309 on their own, there is no application to do so.
> 
> You can only apply for both together and DIBP assess which you get even if you have been married 10 years with 10 kids you apply jointly 309/100. So any acknowledgement stating 100 is nothing to worry about, if you applied for 100 you applied for 309 too!


Thanks for the quick help _shel!! That got me confused.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Thanks becky n shel , 
I think something went wrong , 
In My medical letter also its Visa BC 100 - Spouse (Permanent) , 
I dont understand how is it possible , in vfs checklist and 47sp and vfs file lodgement receipt also me and officer mentioned 309.

Anyone received medical with this title?

Visa BC 100 - Spouse (Permanent)

should I wait or let Ahc to advise me ?


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Thanks becky n shel ,
> I think something went wrong ,
> In My medical letter also its Visa BC 100 - Spouse (Permanent) ,
> I dont understand how is it possible , in vfs checklist and 47sp and vfs file lodgement receipt also me and officer mentioned 309.
> 
> Anyone received medical with this title?
> 
> Visa BC 100 - Spouse (Permanent)
> 
> should I wait or let Ahc to advise me ?


I did. Mine said the same thing as yours


----------



## soniyo o soniyo

Hi Becky and Shel

I received the same in my medicals. Also I think its right as our subclass is the first step to permanent visa.I did my medicals today , becky you can update the same in SS. 

Thank you


----------



## Becky26

soniyo o soniyo said:


> Hi Becky and Shel
> 
> I received the same in my medicals. Also I think its right as our subclass is the first step to permanent visa.I did my medicals today , becky you can update the same in SS.
> 
> Thank you


Hey,

Sure thing, thanks for your advice and updating us.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

ainkiller:


Becky26 said:


> I did. Mine said the same thing as yours


thanks becky , 

What I found in immi website is You lodge only one application for your temporary and permanent visas and pay one application charge. 

Hope things go well in future.


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> I did. Mine said the same thing as yours


Same is the case with my medical.

Becky could you please update that I sent the requested documents today.
Would be undergoing my medical on the 7th.

Thanks,
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> Same is the case with my medical.
> 
> Becky could you please update that I sent the requested documents today.
> Would be undergoing my medical on the 7th.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Hey Tanvi,

Thanks for the update. I have updated your details.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Hey Tanvi,
> 
> Thanks for the update. I have updated your details.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky


----------



## _shel

soniyo o soniyo said:


> Hi Becky and Shel
> 
> I received the same in my medicals. Also I think its right as our subclass is the first step to permanent visa.I did my medicals today , becky you can update the same in SS.
> 
> Thank you


 You got it right first guess  

Even though many get the 309 as relationship doesn't meet the requirements for the 100 you still need a 'full' medical because it directly leads to PR, hence the 100 on the medical form. 

Where most temp residence visas do not lead to PR so you dont need a full medical, some dont need any at all, such as students from low risk countries.


----------



## VaibhavK

Hi all,

One question. My wife has been asked for the medicals last week. She is planning to do it this week. Should we also apply for PCC now or should we wait for AHC to ask us.
I thought it may expedite her application if we apply for PCC now as we wont waste communication time in that instance. any ideas?

Also reply awaited on the steps for spouse visa.  Thanks.

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## Becky26

VaibhavK said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One question. My wife has been asked for the medicals last week. She is planning to do it this week. Should we also apply for PCC now or should we wait for AHC to ask us.
> I thought it may expedite her application if we apply for PCC now as we wont waste communication time in that instance. any ideas?
> 
> Also reply awaited on the steps for spouse visa.  Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


You don't need to wait to apply for PCC. You can do it whenever. Waiting for AHC to ask you for documents can cause you delay. So have everything ready that you know is required beforehand. 

Please read Page 2299. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-frames-ahc-delhi-india-2299.html#post4157033
I have given a detailed explanation. Kindly please read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked and answers given to save both time and energy. Thank you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## aussi14

sandz03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My case office got allocated today Code 15.
> 
> Requested PCC and more pictures of marriage.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sandz


Hello

Congratulations to you for the allocation of CO... 

Which kind of pictures CO is asking for and which all pictures u have already submitted..

Thanks in advance

Regards
Aiussi14


----------



## VaibhavK

Hi Becky,

Thanks for all the useful information. This helps me. I really appreciate your effort. 

Thanks again,
Vaibhav


----------



## VaibhavK

Thanks Becky,

Now I shall also think applying for PCC to avoid the delay. Thanks.

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## Becky26

VaibhavK said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for all the useful information. This helps me. I really appreciate your effort.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Vaibhav





VaibhavK said:


> Thanks Becky,
> 
> Now I shall also think applying for PCC to avoid the delay. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


No worries :smile: happy to help. Feel free to ask if you have more questions. 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

aussi14 said:


> Hello
> 
> Congratulations to you for the allocation of CO...
> 
> Which kind of pictures CO is asking for and which all pictures u have already submitted..
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> Aiussi14


Hi aussi14,

The CO asked for wedding pictures specifically of the pheras(if you had a Hindu wedding) and pictures of your time spent together before/after marriage.

I had submitted pictures of both the wedding and some pictures from before the wedding as well but the CO still asked for more pictures.

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## jre05

tanvilamba said:


> Hi aussi14,
> 
> The CO asked for wedding pictures specifically of the pheras(if you had a Hindu wedding) and pictures of your time spent together before/after marriage.
> 
> I had submitted pictures of both the wedding and some pictures from before the wedding as well but the CO still asked for more pictures.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Hello Tanvi - Provide more pictures.


----------



## lonestar56

dron said:


> Thanks becky n shel ,
> I think something went wrong ,
> In My medical letter also its Visa BC 100 - Spouse (Permanent) ,
> I dont understand how is it possible , in vfs checklist and 47sp and vfs file lodgement receipt also me and officer mentioned 309.
> 
> Anyone received medical with this title?
> 
> Visa BC 100 - Spouse (Permanent)
> 
> should I wait or let Ahc to advise me ?


I have received the same , I am not able to download any pdf file of my medicals also.

It jus states applied for bc 100 spouse visa as u said


----------



## lonestar56

Any grants ?


----------



## lonestar56

No grants so far 
?  .. am eagerly waiting for the golden email ..


----------



## Parul Ahuja

jre05 said:


> Hello Tanvi - Provide more pictures.


Hi becky..

My co is allocated today.

Requested pictures of wedding ceremony( pheras) .

Co code 16.

Kindly update as my wifi is giving problems .

Thank u


----------



## Becky26

Parul Ahuja said:


> Hi becky..
> 
> My co is allocated today.
> 
> Requested pictures of wedding ceremony( pheras) .
> 
> Co code 16.
> 
> Kindly update as my wifi is giving problems .
> 
> Thank u


Yaay!!!! See I told you, you should be getting CO allocated to your file very soon. I have updated your details  Congratulations and thanks for the update. We have the same CO 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kaurm

where is list of all case officers code ? I want to know my case officer code no.


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Becky26 said:


> Yaay!!!! See I told you, you should be getting CO allocated to your file very soon. I have updated your details  Congratulations and thanks for the update. We have the same CO
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## kaurm

hi all, anyone can inbox me my case officer's email ID? I called AHC and came to know about case officer. My husband called again today to ask for HAP ID so that he can do medicals. But they said they have raised this with case officer. She will contact you.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


----------



## Becky26

kaurm said:


> where is list of all case officers code ? I want to know my case officer code no.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4


----------



## kaurm

kaurm said:


> hi all, anyone can inbox me my case officer's email ID? I called AHC and came to know about case officer. My husband called again today to ask for HAP ID so that he can do medicals. But they said they have raised this with case officer. She will contact you.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Thanks backy, I am looking for case officer code 1email id? Generic format is okay as well e.g. [email protected]


----------



## Becky26

kaurm said:


> Thanks backy, I am looking for case officer code 1email id? Generic format is okay as well e.g. [email protected]


Hey kaurm,

No worries, the format for CO's email ID is [email protected]
Hope this is the information you're after. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hi

Can anyone send me the link for pcc 

Please help me its urgent anyone?

Thanks
Arvi_krish


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone send me the link for pcc
> 
> Please help me its urgent anyone?
> 
> Thanks
> Arvi_krish


Hey Arvi_krish,

https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink
is the link to the Passport Seva website where you can register online and need to fill out the online PCC application form.
How to do the above, just scroll down the page and click on Police Clearance Certificate. That will give you all the information you need.

Hope this helps. Good Luck. Feel free to ask if you have questions.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arvi_krish

Becky26 said:


> Hey Arvi_krish,
> 
> https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink
> is the link to the Passport Seva website where you can register online and need to fill out the online PCC application form.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck. Feel free to ask if you have questions.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thankyou so much.
Should we book an appointment for that or just fill that form. Should we take that filled form to the nearest passport seva


----------



## Becky26

*Police Clearance Certificate*



Arvi_krish said:


> Thankyou so much.
> Should we book an appointment for that or just fill that form. Should we take that filled form to the nearest passport seva


No worries Arvi_krish :smile:
Unfortunately I'm not too sure if you will need an appointment. Some Passport Seva Kendra need appointment while some don't. The one where I need to submit the application doesn't require appointments. All the applicant needs is Application Reference Number and the documents from the checklist which is available online, the link to which is in mentioned in my post below.
I see you're located in Chennai, 
Seniors from Chennai, please advice. Thanks :smile:

This is the basic procedure of getting the PCC:-

1. For this process the applicant must register online on the Passport Seva website and fill out the online form for PCC. 

2. You may or may not need an appointment. Once your submit that online form, the system will generate an Application Reference Number (ARN) which is the most important document you need to take with you along with all the originals documents required for the Proof of Identity, Proof of Residence and your Marriage Certificate. 

3. You also need to take photo copies of these documents which must be self attested. *You must also take your Passport with you along with the above mentioned documents.*

4. Below is where you can find the document checklist for the application of PCC:-
Documents Required : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva

5. Once the system gives you the ARN you need to wait for 24 hours before you can go to the nearest Passport Seva Kendra. 
Please check with the PSK if they accept "walk-in" applicants or if booking an appointment is mandatory.

6. *If everything goes alright and all your paperwork is up to their requirement, PSK will issue you the PCC within a couple of hours maximum. 
*


*Please Note:​I am facing issues because my husband's name is not in my passport and my current residential address has changed as well. I am advised to get my passport re-issued and then PSK will issue me the new PCC. 
Which is what I'm doing right now. I've applied for the re-issue of my passport. Please check with your PSK, what their requirements are as these also vary from PSK to PSK.
*

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Dear vsoni88,

Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if there are any updates/development in your visa application file. As per the main SS, your file has been allocated a case officer and it's been over a month now. 

Kindly please update us if your file is still being processed by the CO or if it has been sent to the final queue. 
This is my 3rd post to you requesting an update. I look forward to your reply. 
Thanks for you time :smile: Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arvi_krish

Becky26 said:


> No worries Arvi_krish :smile:
> Unfortunately I'm not too sure if you will need an appointment. Some Passport Seva Kendra need appointment while some don't. The one where I need to submit the application doesn't require appointments. All the applicant needs is Application Reference Number and the documents from the checklist which is available online, the link to which is in mentioned in my post below.
> I see you're located in Chennai,
> Seniors from Chennai, please advice. Thanks :smile:
> 
> This is the basic procedure of getting the PCC:-
> 
> 1. For this process the applicant must register online on the Passport Seva website and fill out the online form for PCC.
> 
> 2. You may or may not need an appointment. Once your submit that online form, the system will generate an Application Reference Number (ARN) which is the most important document you need to take with you along with all the originals documents required for the Proof of Identity, Proof of Residence and your Marriage Certificate.
> 
> 3. You also need to take photo copies of these documents which must be self attested. You must also take your Passport with you along with the above mentioned documents.
> 
> 4. Below is where you can find the document checklist for the application of PCC:-
> Documents Required : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva
> 
> 5. Once the system gives you the ARN you need to wait for 24 hours before you can go to the nearest Passport Seva Kendra.
> Please check with the PSK if they accept "walk-in" applicants or if booking an appointment is mandatory.
> 
> 6. If everything goes alright and all your paperwork is up to their requirement, PSK will issue you the PCC within a couple of hours maximum.
> 
> 
> Please Note: I am facing issues because my husband's name is not in my passport and my current residential address has changed as well. I am advised to get my passport re-issued and then PSK will issue me the new PCC.
> Which is what I'm doing right now. I've applied for the re-issue of my passport. Please check with your PSK, what their requirements are as these also vary from PSK to PSK.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanku becky,

Even I have not added my spouse name in my passport and I also hav a different address in passport. Thats my worry now


----------



## tanvilamba

Hi All,

How is everyone doing?

So i sent my additional documents via courier, and can check that they have been delivered to the AHC but have not received any confirmation from my CO. I sent her an email informing that the documents have been sent.

Should I expect a confirmation?

Thanks,
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> So i sent my additional documents via courier, and can check that they have been delivered to the AHC but have not received any confirmation from my CO. I sent her an email informing that the documents have been sent.
> 
> Should I expect a confirmation?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Hey Tanvi,

I sent additional documents to the AHC twice via Fed Ex and both the times I received an acknowledgement email from the Client Services Team when they were received and forwarded to my CO. Having said that, not all applicants receive acknowledgement.
Seniors, please comment. Thanks :smile:

You can call AHC just to be sure. Give it another day or two, if you don't receive any acknowledgement then definitely call.

Good Luck!!! Thanks for the update.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Thanku becky,
> 
> Even I have not added my spouse name in my passport and I also hav a different address in passport. Thats my worry now


That's why I think you should contact your RPO/PSK to get the correct information. 
Some applicants didn't have to get their passport re-issued while others had to. I am told that PSK will not issue me my new PCC until I get the new re-issued passport. So I'm kinda stuck and so is my visa application file 
:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:

And also someone on the thread who has had this same issue can maybe help you. Please do share if you find some information relating to this topic. Thanks
Seniors, please help!! Thanks :smile:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arvi_krish

Becky26 said:


> That's why I think you should contact your RPO/PSK to get the correct information.
> Some applicants didn't have to get their passport re-issued while others had to. I am told that PSK will not issue me my new PCC until I get the new re-issued passport. So I'm kinda stuck and so is my visa application file
> :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:
> 
> And also someone on the thread who has had this same issue can maybe help you. Please do share if you find some information relating to this topic. Thanks
> Seniors, please help!! Thanks :smile:
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Sure becky,

Will contact the Passport kendra on this soon and get back to you as well. Thanku so much for ur help and information


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Sure becky,
> 
> Will contact the Passport kendra on this soon and get back to you as well. Thanku so much for ur help and information


No worries darl!! Good Luck :smile:


----------



## remya3012

Arvi_krish said:


> Sure becky,
> 
> Will contact the Passport kendra on this soon and get back to you as well. Thanku so much for ur help and information


Hi Arvi,

I had the same issue..I could get the PCC when I gave my current address proof (rental agreement won't do) - any nationally recognized id proof with your current address like voters id, aadhar card etc will work. I didn't have any..so I submitted my 12 month bank statement (has to be a nationalized bank) with the current address..I changed my address to the current one before I took the statement and got a letter from my company HR stating my current address.

You need to carry 2 copies of all the address proof documents, copy of the passport and your original to the PSK. They will ask you why do you require the PCC. I was advised by a personnel in the passport office to put my marital status as single as I do not have my husband's name in the passport and they require the given name on the form.

So, I received the PCC- they do not mention your marital status in it or your current address..all they mention is you name d/o instead of w/o and your passport number, place of issue and date of issue.

All the best!

*Regards,
Remya*


----------



## VaibhavK

Hi Becky,

I just noticed that you said your passport should have husbands name. My agent (MARA registered) had said that you dont need to do that as you will waste more time in getting a new passport which will delay the process. Now I am not sure if I should also apply for change of passport. Applying it now will save my time in future just in case if CO asks?

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## VaibhavK

Hi Becky,

Just wanted to clarify that is it PSK who have asked you for a passport with your husbands name or its AHC?

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## Becky26

VaibhavK said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I just noticed that you said your passport should have husbands name. My agent (MARA registered) had said that you dont need to do that as you will waste more time in getting a new passport which will delay the process. Now I am not sure if I should also apply for change of passport. Applying it now will save my time in future just in case if CO asks?
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav





VaibhavK said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Just wanted to clarify that is it PSK who have asked you for a passport with your husbands name or its AHC?
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


Hey Vaibhav,

I am doing what I have been told to do by the Regional Passport Officer and the Passport Seva Kendra Ghaziabad, authority that will issue me the PCC. They said I need to get my passport re-issued. Without it they will not issue me the PCC. 
*As I mentioned in my earlier posts, different PSKs have slightly different rules.*
*I was sharing my experience of this procedure and the information that has been give to me. It is not my intention to prove anyone wrong. 
*
AHC only requested for PCC, *they are not concerned about other necessary documents that I may need in order to get the PCC.* They just need the PCC issued by PSK Ghaziabad.. End of story!!
I have spoken to a few other applicants who had to apply for the re-issue of their passports.

Hope this clears the doubt. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## VaibhavK

Hi Becky,
Definitely this clarifies my question. Thanks for your help. 

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## Justdeeps

I was also told that I need to add my husband s name in passport for the PCC, which they said is a 'necessary' item for getting my visa. But this was not true. I told them my visa does not require that and dont have time to get passport re-issued. Finally after talking to the senior person/passport officer in the PSK, they told me they would give me PCC but later I need to pay a fine of 500 for not getting my passport renewed with my husbands name added. 

So long story short, it varies from PSK to PSK and Officers to Officers. And it helps if you know someone in the passport office or police dept so that things move faster. 

Sorry, I know this is crazy Becky. I hope you are sure that you need a new PCC issued. This is frustrating I know! Hang in there gal! :hug:

Cheers,
Deepthi



Becky26 said:


> That's why I think you should contact your RPO/PSK to get the correct information.
> Some applicants didn't have to get their passport re-issued while others had to. I am told that PSK will not issue me my new PCC until I get the new re-issued passport. So I'm kinda stuck and so is my visa application file
> :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:
> 
> And also someone on the thread who has had this same issue can maybe help you. Please do share if you find some information relating to this topic. Thanks
> Seniors, please help!! Thanks :smile:
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> I was also told that I need to add my husband s name in passport for the PCC, which they said is a 'necessary' item for getting my visa. But this was not true. I told them my visa does not require that and dont have time to get passport re-issued. Finally after talking to the senior person/passport officer in the PSK, they told me they would give me PCC but later I need to pay a fine of 500 for not getting my passport renewed with my husbands name added.
> 
> So long story short, it varies from PSK to PSK and Officers to Officers. And it helps if you know someone in the passport office or police dept so that things move faster.
> 
> Sorry, I know this is crazy Becky. I hope you are sure that you need a new PCC issued. This is frustrating I know! Hang in there gal! :hug:
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Hey Deepthi,

Thanks for your clarification. There is no standardized procedure that is followed as far as Government Departments are concerned. Every officer has different requirements, different document checklist and the applicant is the one to suffer in this pile of mess. 

My CO is waiting for me to provide her the new PCC. So frustrating!!! :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
Thanks for your positive encouragement. I appreciate it. 

Hope you're settling in well in Australia. Have a great time. Australia is not only a beautiful country but also a land of many opportunities :smile: Take Care.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*SS Update*

Dear Thread Users,

I have marked the following SS users as Inactive as there has not been any update from them in a long time. I have posted many messages requesting application status update but there has been no response from them.

We all need to be able to have the updated information therefore I have updated the SS for everyone's convenience.

Surekha V Kumar; and 
vsoni88

If anyone hears anything from these members, please do let me know so I can update their details in the main SS. Thanks for your help everyone :smile:
Have a nice day and hoping for some showers of blessing in form of visa grant. Been a dry week so far very similar to what the weather is like right now.

Good Luck!!! Please share your good news with us 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## harsingh

Hello Becky,
First of all, I would like to thank you for your great work. I dont know how you take out time to help people.
Is there any December files allocated COs?
Just curious as its our 25th week going on.
Regards


----------



## Becky26

harsingh said:


> Hello Becky,
> First of all, I would like to thank you for your great work. I dont know how you take out time to help people.
> Is there any December files allocated COs?
> Just curious as its our 25th week going on.
> Regards


Hey harsingh,

Thank you for your kind words. 
As per the SS, AHC is attending to late November 2013 applications. Right now, November 27th, 2013 applications have been allocated case officers and I'm guessing by mid June latest December applications will start getting case officers allocated to their files as well. 

At the moment AHC is taking a little over 26 weeks since DOL to allocate COs to the files.
Not long now...good luck. Please keep us updated. Thanks :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Hey harsingh,
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.
> As per the SS, AHC is attending to late November 2013 applications. Right now, November 27th, 2013 applications have been allocated case officers and I'm guessing by mid June latest December applications will start getting case officers allocated to their files as well.
> 
> At the moment AHC is taking a little over 26 weeks since DOL to allocate COs to the files.
> Not long now...good luck. Please keep us updated. Thanks :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi , 

Am not able to call ahc. Can u give correct international code 0011 is it correct while calling from.Hyderabad .


----------



## Becky26

*AHC Contact Details*



lonestar56 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Am not able to call ahc. Can u give correct international code 0011 is it correct while calling from.Hyderabad .



I'm not sure why you need the international code if you're calling from Hyderabad. 
The *direct line for AHC New Delhi is 0011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.*

Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. *The wait could be between 30-45 minutes on average so be patient.* Once you reach the front of the queue, you'll get through to an operator, you know what to do after that.

Hope this helps. Good Luck. And please don't forget to update us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kaurm

Case officer cotacted today by phone. Requested for Medical only 

* Medical Examination (501)
● Chest x-ray (502)
● HIV test (707)


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> I'm not sure why you need the international code if you're calling from Hyderabad.
> The direct line for AHC New Delhi is 0011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.
> 
> Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. The wait could be between 30-45 minutes on average so be patient. Once you reach the front of the queue, you'll get through to an operator, you know what to do after that.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck. And please don't forget to update us.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks becky, I was able to connect with 0114122100 ,with that extra zero before the number I was not able to connect .

I was able to connect very quickly with ur instruction..ended the call in 4 mins . 

But there was no proper info , she says that the visa in process and I hope u are aware of current global processing time is 12 month . I asked about my case office . She said 101 is your case office that's it she's say s alright and hung up.

What say .. do u think am not going t get visa this minth


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

lonestar56 said:


> Thanks becky, I was able to connect with 0114122100 ,with that extra zero before the number I was not able to connect .
> 
> I was able to connect very quickly with ur instruction..ended the call in 4 mins .
> 
> But there was no proper info , she says that the visa in process and I hope u are aware of current global processing time is 12 month . I asked about my case office . She said 101 is your case office that's it she's say s alright and hung up.
> 
> What say .. do u think am not going t get visa this minth


*Don't stress lonestar56,

U are almost very close..They can only give u the information of case officer's name.It happened to me as well.
Good luck to u.I wish u get the grant soon

Regards
Sravanthi*


----------



## lonestar56

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Don't stress lonestar56,
> 
> U are almost very close..They can only give u the information of case officer's name.It happened to me as well.
> Good luck to u.I wish u get the grant soon
> 
> Regards
> Sravanthi



Yeah right , can we talk to co , have you tried asking them to connect to your co .


----------



## kaurm

lonestar56 said:


> Yeah right , can we talk to co , have you tried asking them to connect to your co .


send an email to your CO


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

lonestar56 said:


> Yeah right , can we talk to co , have you tried asking them to connect to your co .


*I am not sure about SCO, i spoke to my first CO, it's better u contact them by e-mail.

Good luck
Sravanthi
*


----------



## lonestar56

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> I am not sure about SCO, i spoke to my first CO, it's better u contact them by e-mail.
> 
> Good luck
> Sravanthi


Oh okay thanks .. will do that .


----------



## Becky26

kaurm said:


> Case officer cotacted today by phone. Requested for Medical only
> 
> * Medical Examination (501)
> ● Chest x-ray (502)
> ● HIV test (707)


Hey kaurm,

Thanks for updating us. I told you that you shouldn't worry about the medicals.
The medical tests are the same for every applicant. The medical centre will take:-
1. your blood sample;
2. you urine sample;
3. your chest x-ray; and 
4. medical examination will be done by a doctor asking you questions about your medical history.

Nothing to worry about. Things are very straightforward.
Have you booked an appointment?
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Just Relax!!*



lonestar56 said:


> Thanks becky, I was able to connect with 0114122100 ,with that extra zero before the number I was not able to connect .
> 
> I was able to connect very quickly with ur instruction..ended the call in 4 mins .
> 
> But there was no proper info , she says that the visa in process and I hope u are aware of current global processing time is 12 month . I asked about my case office . She said 101 is your case office that's it she's say s alright and hung up.
> 
> What say .. do u think am not going t get visa this minth


No worries. You should bookmark this page in case you need to call AHC again.

AHC will always give you the same repetitive reply no matter how many times you call. But as you have already read on this thread and have seen the SS, *the current trend is AHC taking 32-45 days to grant the visa since the DOQ.* It hasn't been 45 days for you yet. So just relax and keep your phone close to you just in case AHC wants to get in touch with you (for what ever reason). And check your inbox for the Golden Email.

The visa will come, being restless and impatient as every single day goes by isn't going to make things happen any quicker. It'll only make the waiting time more miserable. Just enjoy these last couple of weeks with your family, pack, shop and live in the moment. That's all that matters. Cause once your visa comes, you'll move to Australia and then you will miss your family in India. So make the most of this time.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> No worries. You should bookmark this page in case you need to call AHC again.
> 
> AHC will always give you the same repetitive reply no matter how many times you call. But as you have already read on this thread and have seen the SS, the current trend is AHC taking 32-45 days to grant the visa since the DOQ. It hasn't been 45 days for you yet. So just relax and keep your phone close to you just in case AHC wants to get in touch with you (for what ever reason). And check your inbox for the Golden Email.
> 
> The visa will come, being restless and impatient as every single day goes by isn't going to make things happen any quicker. It'll only make the waiting time more miserable. Just enjoy these last couple of weeks with your family, pack, shop and live in the moment. That's all that matters. Cause once your visa comes, you'll move to Australia and then you will miss your family in India. So make the most of this time.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Yeah true will miss family and relatives in.India . I have saved the number on my mobile ..but could not connect because of an extra 0 .. now it's a noted number 0114121000 I won't need it again thanks for tips... I ll save all the other pages I needed in the community which has lot of info .


----------



## Justdeeps

Yes it is!  We reached on sunday and I had to start work on Monday, so not been around a lot (this is my first time in Aus). Been walking around in city though. We found an apartment near to city, planning to move in tomorrow.

Keep us updated about your case. Hope to hear some good news from you soon!:fingerscrossed: 

Cheers,
Deepthi



Becky26 said:


> Hey Deepthi,
> 
> Thanks for your clarification. There is no standardized procedure that is followed as far as Government Departments are concerned. Every officer has different requirements, different document checklist and the applicant is the one to suffer in this pile of mess.
> 
> My CO is waiting for me to provide her the new PCC. So frustrating!!! :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
> Thanks for your positive encouragement. I appreciate it.
> 
> Hope you're settling in well in Australia. Have a great time. Australia is not only a beautiful country but also a land of many opportunities :smile: Take Care.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Justdeeps said:


> Yes it is!  We reached on sunday and I had to start work on Monday, so not been around a lot (this is my first time in Aus). Been walking around in city though. We found an apartment near to city, planning to move in tomorrow.
> 
> Keep us updated about your case. Hope to hear some good news from you soon!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Hi jusdeeps , 

Good to hear from you , may I know how did you crack job you being first time in aus .......goodluck congrats on getting busy .

Best wishes


----------



## Sushy

*Spouse Visa Subclass 309 Application*

*Hello Becky, hope you are doing well. 

I have applied for my Spouse Visa Subclass 309 Application today…
DOL – 06/June/2014
Place – New Delhi
Location – VFS Global, Nehru Place
PCC done on 22/May/2014

Thanks so so much Becky for all the significant helpful tips you have shared with me. :bounce::bounce:
Would like to thank Dron, Shel, AussieGirl and if I am missing someone else pls lemme know for all the tips I got. :bounce:
*


----------



## girlaussie

Oh wow, thank you for the note, really appreciate it. Now wait has begun so sit patiently and start your preparation including shopping, improving your culinary skills 

Good luck!

Girl Aussie 



Sushy said:


> I have applied for my Spouse Visa Subclass 309 Application today…
> 
> Would like to thank Dron, Shel, AussieGirl and if I am missing someone else pls lemme know for all the tips I got. :bounce:
> [/FONT][/SIZE][/B]


----------



## a_30july

Can anybody please let me know is that possible that CO doesn't inform when file placed in a queue? And if places in a queue then they work according to DOL or DOQ?


----------



## applepie24

Question - Due to the quota coming to an end (i.e. FY end), how does this impact visa grants? Is there a delay or do more visas get through during this month?


----------



## a_30july

Hope they will grant more visa this month.


----------



## HH8570

Hey Becky 
How are you, dear? Sorry for not being in touch for long time but always thought about you . What about you file?

Regards
HH8570


----------



## HH8570

Justdeeps said:


> Yes it is!  We reached on sunday and I had to start work on Monday, so not been around a lot (this is my first time in Aus). Been walking around in city though. We found an apartment near to city, planning to move in tomorrow.
> 
> Keep us updated about your case. Hope to hear some good news from you soon!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Hey Deepthi
How are you? Congrats and welcome to australia.So happy for you. . 

Regards 
HH8570


----------



## a_30july

Thanks a lot. 



sandxb said:


> *Hi
> 
> Im in Sydney and my partner is coming to join me next week...
> Regarding your query..it all depends on what you are looking for...Close to station or City?..Unit or house? For a 2 Bed room Unit. Ranges from 330-410$ per week..(depends on area & condition or apartment).I would advise to look for something close to Train station cuz u cant afford to take car to city..
> check realestate.com.au or domain.com.au for Rental listings
> 
> Bless
> sandxb*


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Yes it is!  We reached on sunday and I had to start work on Monday, so not been around a lot (this is my first time in Aus). Been walking around in city though. We found an apartment near to city, planning to move in tomorrow.
> 
> Keep us updated about your case. Hope to hear some good news from you soon!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Yeah....city is great to live in specially if you're working in the city. Very easy to commute :smile:
You take care of yourself. God Bless You!!
I'll keep you posted. Thanks for checking up on me.
Enjoy your long weekend.....Oh and Long live the Queen...hahahahaha

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



Sushy said:


> *Hello Becky, hope you are doing well.
> 
> I have applied for my Spouse Visa Subclass 309 Application today…
> DOL – 06/June/2014
> Place – New Delhi
> Location – VFS Global, Nehru Place
> PCC done on 22/May/2014
> 
> Thanks so so much Becky for all the significant helpful tips you have shared with me. :bounce::bounce:
> Would like to thank Dron, Shel, AussieGirl and if I am missing someone else pls lemme know for all the tips I got. :bounce:
> *


Hey Sushy!!

I'm well, thanks for asking. How are you feeling? Now that you've submitted your application. Thanks for updating us with your application details.

I'm glad I could be of your help. Good Luck!! :hug::hug::hug::hug:
Let the waiting game begin!!!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!!!*



HH8570 said:


> Hey Becky
> How are you, dear? Sorry for not being in touch for long time but always thought about you . What about you file?
> 
> Regards
> HH8570


Hey HH8570,

I'm good darl!! How are you? How's Australia treating you?
No need for apologies :hug::hug: I understand life gets busy.
I appreciate you checking up on me. 

My file is being put on hold for now as I need to get my passport re-issued to get my husband's name and my new residential address on it. Then only I will be issued my PCC. My CO requested for a new PCC as the one she has at the moment is due to expire on July 02nd, 2014.

I'm hoping my file will more to the final queue once I can get the new PCC issued from the RPO.
I still have some more waiting to do. 

Hope you're well. Have a great long weekend. Take Care.
Thanks again for your post.

Kind Regards,
Becku


----------



## desai369

*about Pcc*

Hello Becky,

Hope you are fine in the best of health! 

I have one question if you could help me,as you may be aware that I have loadge my partner visa application on 16 Dec.I got acknowledgement letter and medical request on 8 January,but I haven't got Pcc request from ahc along with medical nor I have submitted my pcc along with my file lodgement.Now,seeing other members post I feel that I should not wait from ahc to request me for pcc.

Becky,I want to ask you should I go ahead and get done my pcc and when ahc request me pcc I can straight away forward them to avoid further delay in my file or is it better to wait from ahc to request me for pcc as my immigration agent told me to do medical and pcc only when ahc request?

Awaiting for your and thanks for your all help in advance Becky.

Thanks and regards 

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> Hope you are fine in the best of health!
> 
> I have one question if you could help me,as you may be aware that I have loadge my partner visa application on 16 Dec.I got acknowledgement letter and medical request on 8 January,but I haven't got Pcc request from ahc along with medical nor I have submitted my pcc along with my file lodgement.Now,seeing other members post I feel that I should not wait from ahc to request me for pcc.
> 
> Becky,I want to ask you should I go ahead and get done my pcc and when ahc request me pcc I can straight away forward them to avoid further delay in my file or is it better to wait from ahc to request me for pcc as my immigration agent told me to do medical and pcc only when ahc request?
> 
> Awaiting for your and thanks for your all help in advance Becky.
> 
> Thanks and regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey Chirag,

I'm well, thanks :smile: Hope you're well too
PCC and medicals are a must when applying for partner visa. There might have been some mistake and your CO mustn't have noticed that your PCC is missing. I can tell you one thing, they will request you for the PCC only later once they notice that it's missing. And you will be the one facing the delay. 

*So if I were you, I'd call and speak to my CO and apply to get the PCC done ASAP!! You will need to get it, without it you won't get the visa approved
*
Hope this helps. Seniors, please advice. 
Good Luck! Please keep us updated. Thank You! :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Hey Chirag,
> 
> I'm well, thanks :smile: Hope you're well too
> PCC and medicals are a must when applying for partner visa. There might have been some mistake and your CO mustn't have noticed that your PCC is missing. I can tell you one thing, they will request you for the PCC only later once they notice that it's missing. And you will be the one facing the delay.
> 
> So if I were you, I'd call and speak to my CO and apply to get the PCC done ASAP!! You will need to get it, without it you won't get the visa approved
> 
> Hope this helps. Seniors, please advice.
> Good Luck! Please keep us updated. Thank You! :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


True I gave my Pcc while applying and medicals when requested .


----------



## desai369

Becky26 said:


> Hey Chirag,
> 
> I'm well, thanks :smile: Hope you're well too
> PCC and medicals are a must when applying for partner visa. There might have been some mistake and your CO mustn't have noticed that your PCC is missing. I can tell you one thing, they will request you for the PCC only later once they notice that it's missing. And you will be the one facing the delay.
> 
> *So if I were you, I'd call and speak to my CO and apply to get the PCC done ASAP!! You will need to get it, without it you won't get the visa approved
> *
> Hope this helps. Seniors, please advice.
> Good Luck! Please keep us updated. Thank You! :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Hey Becky,

Thanks for your reply.

How can I contact my co when my file has not allocated any co?Did you mean should I call Ahc and ask them should I complete my Pcc??or there is an another option should I complete my Pcc,and wait for my co allocation and once he request me for pcc I can straight away email him the pcc?my file lodgement date is 16 Dec.

Sorry for being pain but Iam really confused now 

Thanks 

Chirag


----------



## nairdh

Thanks Becky for your kind words, sorry for late reply. I have updated the s/s, but it did not reflect straight away. 

Yeah, its scary when CO takes more than 3 weeks after additional documents have been submitted. They had requested for additional financial evidence, PCCs and were very specific about my husbands super annuation fund nomination evidence (Is this a very common request). 

We dropped a mail to CO this week if they require more info, but have not received a response. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:
- Dhanya


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> How can I contact my co when my file has not allocated any co?Did you mean should I call Ahc and ask them should I complete my Pcc??or there is an another option should I complete my Pcc,and wait for my co allocation and once he request me for pcc I can straight away email him the pcc?my file lodgement date is 16 Dec.
> 
> Sorry for being pain but Iam really confused now
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chirag


Hey Chirag,

No worries!! :smile:
Ooops!! Apologies for the confusion, I just realized that you haven't been allocated a CO yet. Having said that, *the applicant doesn't need anything from AHC to be able to apply for a PCC. 
*
All you need to know is that you need a PCC and which PSK you can get it from. Just apply for it and you shouldn't have any issues getting it without an email from your CO. *Don't wait for your CO to request for it, as I mentioned before, it can cause delay.*

You can call AHC to double check this information if you'd like.
The direct line for AHC New Delhi is 0011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.

Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. The wait could be between 30-45 minutes on average so be patient. Be very polite on the phone as the calls maybe recorded. Once you reach the front of the queue, you'll get through to an operator, you know what to do after that.

Hope this helps. I apologize again for the confusion. Good Luck! Feel free to ask if you have more questions.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Thanks Becky for your kind words, sorry for late reply. I have updated the s/s, but it did not reflect straight away.
> 
> Yeah, its scary when CO takes more than 3 weeks after additional documents have been submitted. They had requested for additional financial evidence, PCCs and were very specific about my husbands super annuation fund nomination evidence (Is this a very common request).
> 
> We dropped a mail to CO this week if they require more info, but have not received a response. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:
> - Dhanya


Hey Dhanya,

How are you? No need for apologies. Thanks for adding your application details :smile:
Financial evidence, PCC, medicals, communication evidence, etc are very common. The document checklist and the AHC requirements keep changing very frequently. The superannuation fund nomination must've been to see if your husband has informed the department of his relationship status i.e. that he is married. 

Recently AHC has started requesting the applicant of their educational documents.
Don't worry, COs sometimes take a few days to respond as they could be busy. You can call if you need some clarification. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

Hi,

What is the average time for the medicals to reach the AHC and for them to assess it ?
I have taken my medicals a week back and was wondering if it is time yet to give them a call and check !!

I'm getting a little impatient, as I have not received any acknowledgement as well from AHC that they received the additional documents I had sent. I know being impatient doesn't help, but can't help it!!


----------



## Becky26

*eMedical Online Information Sheet*



remya3012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the average time for the medicals to reach the AHC and for them to assess it ?
> I have taken my medicals a week back and was wondering if it is time yet to give them a call and check !!
> 
> I'm getting a little impatient, as I have not received any acknowledgement as well from AHC that they received the additional documents I had sent. I know being impatient doesn't help, but can't help it!!


Hey Remya,

eMedicals can be processed as quickly as 24 hours or in case of complicated cases can take upto 4 months. 
Most normal cases are submitted within 5-10 working days maximum. Mine took 5 working days.

*Good news is, *now applicants can check the update of the Medical examinations online. You can save the PDF to your computer as well.
Below is the link to the eMedical website where you submit your details and the system will generate a PDF titled "Information Sheet" online.
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

To be able to view the PDF you might have to allow some cookies in order for the web page to function properly and for you to be able to view the PDF. I had to change some settings on my browser. 

You can also call AHC to confirm that they have received your cleared medicals and your additional documents.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> Hey Remya,
> 
> eMedicals can be processed as quickly as 24 hours or in case of complicated cases can take upto 4 months.
> Most normal cases are submitted within 5-10 working days maximum. Mine took 5 working days.
> 
> *Good news is, *now applicants can check the update of the Medical examinations online. You can save the PDF to your computer as well.
> Below is the link to the eMedical website where you submit your details and the system will generate a PDF titled "Information Sheet" online.
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> To be able to view the PDF you might have to allow some cookies in order for the web page to function properly and for you to be able to view the PDF. I had to change some settings on my browser.
> 
> You can also call AHC to confirm that they have received your cleared medicals and your additional documents.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I was not able to register online with my HAP id. It said that there is no case with this HAP id. But the AHC confirmed that is my HAP id. I did my medicals without registering online and gave only my HAP id to them.

Do you know about anybody else who could not login online?

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I was not able to register online with my HAP id. It said that there is no case with this HAP id. But the AHC confirmed that is my HAP id. I did my medicals without registering online and gave only my HAP id to them.
> 
> Do you know about anybody else who could not login online?
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


I don't think you need to register the HAP ID online. I didn't and I was able to view my details and was also able to download that form onto my computer as a record. The HAP ID that AHC gives you is already linked with your passport and is in their database, so there is no need for you to register it.

You just need to fill out the information that the eMedical webpage requests you to and you should be able to retrieve the information you're after. A few other applicants have used this link before and it worked for them.

If it doesn't work, I guess you're just gonna have to wait till Tuesday to call AHC. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Relaxed*

*Hey Becky, thanks for asking. How I am feeling hmmmm well I can say mixed feelings like numb, relaxed, sometimes excited, and sometimes tired (mentally) . Feels like some sort of adrenaline rush chasing me. It was hot today in Delhi (45 Degree C) :bowl: .

It was a huge weight that was lifted off my shoulders yup that’s the feeling now :bounce::bounce: ... 
I think I have submitted more than their expectations. Ooofh 5 months was bit too much for me, especially when I was doing it all alone. This forum was and still is like a blessing. 
I think I can sleep now and be positive about my application. 
Yes the waiting game began for me :clock: . Let’s see how far it goes. 

The VFS Global office provided me only acknowledgement letter and a bill. Is it okay or they are supposed to provide me something more, just thinking…  *




Becky26 said:


> Hey Sushy!!
> 
> I'm well, thanks for asking. How are you feeling? Now that you've submitted your application. Thanks for updating us with your application details.
> 
> I'm glad I could be of your help. Good Luck!! :hug::hug::hug::hug:
> Let the waiting game begin!!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## applepie24

nairdh said:


> Thanks Becky for your kind words, sorry for late reply. I have updated the s/s, but it did not reflect straight away.
> 
> Yeah, its scary when CO takes more than 3 weeks after additional documents have been submitted. They had requested for additional financial evidence, PCCs and were very specific about my husbands super annuation fund nomination evidence (Is this a very common request).
> 
> We dropped a mail to CO this week if they require more info, but have not received a response. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:
> - Dhanya


I gave proof of this, I sent a letter confirming my husband is my beneficiary on my superannuation (this is evidence supporting our shared life together).


----------



## applepie24

*My two cents:*
Just with the PCC, here is what my understanding is (not sure whether this is correct or not):
When you submit an application for the PCC online and enter your spouse details online, they will confirm the spouse details on your passport to ensure it matches, if your spouse details are not on the passport they will ask you to apply to have your passport reissued. The address you supply on the PCC application will also need to match with the passport. If you do not enter your spouse details on your PCC application, they will process your PCC without asking for a new passport.

If you are thinking to apply for the Partner Visa Application and are yet to apply for a passport, it's important to:
1. Ensure your Spouse details are on the passport
2. Address details are accurate


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hey Becky, thanks for asking. How I am feeling hmmmm well I can say mixed feelings like numb, relaxed, sometimes excited, and sometimes tired (mentally) . Feels like some sort of adrenaline rush chasing me. It was hot today in Delhi (45 Degree C) :bowl: .
> 
> It was a huge weight that was lifted off my shoulders yup that’s the feeling now :bounce::bounce: ...
> I think I have submitted more than their expectations. Ooofh 5 months was bit too much for me, especially when I was doing it all alone. This forum was and still is like a blessing.
> I think I can sleep now and be positive about my application.
> Yes the waiting game began for me :clock: . Let’s see how far it goes.
> 
> The VFS Global office provided me only acknowledgement letter and a bill. Is it okay or they are supposed to provide me something more, just thinking…  *


Hey Sushy,

I know how you must be feeling, I've been there. That's why I asked. I'm just glad you did it. It's not easy preparing the partner visa application file....Kudos!!!

Just relax now, focus on your life and things you have on your plate because it'll be sometime before you hear from your CO. 

That's exactly what I got when I submitted my application; an acknowledgement letter and the payment receipt. I applied on a Friday as well. VFS sent my application to AHC and was received by them on Monday which was practically 1 working day. And on Monday itself I received the acknowledgement letter from AHC and was sent my HAP ID as well.

Good Luck Sushy!!! Take Care and we're all here for you if you need to vent at some point of time. This process can make you a very cranky person....

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Rambo911

Becky26 said:


> I don't think you need to register the HAP ID online. I didn't and I was able to view my details and was also able to download that form onto my computer as a record. The HAP ID that AHC gives you is already linked with your passport and is in their database, so there is no need for you to register it.
> 
> You just need to fill out the information that the eMedical webpage requests you to and you should be able to retrieve the information you're after. A few other applicants have used this link before and it worked for them.
> 
> If it doesn't work, I guess you're just gonna have to wait till Tuesday to call AHC. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Remya,

Maybe my answer will not be too helpful. I filled my surname, HAP ID and DOB on the link above and could find the PDF document. But this I checked very recently. So I don't really know when it was updated online.
What I did to confirm if my medicals have reached them on time, was to send a mail asking them if my report was submitted. Then they mailed back saying it was updated to them by Dec 27(Medicals done on Dec 25). Maybe you can also mail them on Monday.


----------



## desai369

*Thanks*



Becky26 said:


> Hey Chirag,
> 
> No worries!! :smile:
> Ooops!! Apologies for the confusion, I just realized that you haven't been allocated a CO yet. Having said that, *the applicant doesn't need anything from AHC to be able to apply for a PCC.
> *
> All you need to know is that you need a PCC and which PSK you can get it from. Just apply for it and you shouldn't have any issues getting it without an email from your CO. *Don't wait for your CO to request for it, as I mentioned before, it can cause delay.*
> 
> You can call AHC to double check this information if you'd like.
> The direct line for AHC New Delhi is 0011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.
> 
> Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. The wait could be between 30-45 minutes on average so be patient. Be very polite on the phone as the calls maybe recorded. Once you reach the front of the queue, you'll get through to an operator, you know what to do after that.
> 
> Hope this helps. I apologize again for the confusion. Good Luck! Feel free to ask if you have more questions.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Hello Becky,

No need to apologise you have been a great help to everyone,

Ok now finally i have decided to get my pcc done,i have applied online and iam getting appointment after 5 days.I have completed all procedure and did the payment i have only one question do you have any idea what are the documents do i need to collect and take to PSK to get my pcc issued ?

When i call passport seva kendra call center they said that if your address is same as in your passport you dont need anything extra you just need your passport nothing else.do you have any idea docs to be collected for pcc ?As i have been living almost other city which is 5 hours journey till psk.

Thanks and Regards

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> No need to apologise you have been a great help to everyone,
> 
> Ok now finally i have decided to get my pcc done,i have applied online and iam getting appointment after 5 days.I have completed all procedure and did the payment i have only one question do you have any idea what are the documents do i need to collect and take to PSK to get my pcc issued ?
> 
> When i call passport seva kendra call center they said that if your address is same as in your passport you dont need anything extra you just need your passport nothing else.do you have any idea docs to be collected for pcc ?As i have been living almost other city which is 5 hours journey till psk.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey Chirag,

Good Idea!!! The worries and running around of today will pay off after when your CO won't have to wait for your PCC and your file will easily be sent to the final queue without any delay :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Regarding the *Document Checklist:-*
I called and spoke to the passport seva call centre, they made everything seem very easy. According to them, you just need;
1. your original passport+the photocopy of the front ID page, first 2 pages and last 2 pages including the page where your spouses name is mentioned;
2. proof of ID which could be your Aadhar card, PAN card, Election Commission Card;
3. proof of address; link mentioned below is from the Passport Seva website with different documents you can use to provide proof of residence:-
List of Acceptable Documents
4. your marriage certificate

*Carry original of every document or evidence you will be taking with you on the day of appointment. All the photocopies must be self attested.
*
*Important Note:- *I have read that many people didn't mention in their application that they are married and so got the PCC issued on the same day. While I was trying to fill out the online application form on the Passport Seva website, the last step where we are meant to type the place and check the box, the declaration at the bottom of the page says the following:-
_"I owe allegiance to the sovereignty, unity and integrity of India, and have not voluntarily acquired citizenship or travel document of any other country. I have not lost, surrendered or been deprived of the citizenship of India and I affirm that the information given by me in this form and the enclosures is true and I am solely responsible for its accuracy, and I am liable to be penalized or prosecuted if found otherwise. I am aware that under the Passports Act, 1967 it is a criminal offence to furnish any false information or to suppress any material information with a view to obtaining passport or travel document."
_
So filling out "single" in the form when you're "married" is giving the MEA false information to obtain the PCC. So be careful!!

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

*thanks*



Becky26 said:


> Hey Chirag,
> 
> Good Idea!!! The worries and running around of today will pay off after when your CO won't have to wait for your PCC and your file will easily be sent to the final queue without any delay :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regarding the *Document Checklist:-*
> I called and spoke to the passport seva call centre, they made everything seem very easy. According to them, you just need;
> 1. your original passport+the photocopy of the front ID page, first 2 pages and last 2 pages including the page where your spouses name is mentioned;
> 2. proof of ID which could be your Aadhar card, PAN card, Election Commission Card;
> 3. proof of address; link mentioned below is from the Passport Seva website with different documents you can use to provide proof of residence:-
> List of Acceptable Documents
> 4. your marriage certificate
> 
> *Carry original of every document or evidence you will be taking with you on the day of appointment. All the photocopies must be self attested.
> *
> *Important Note:- *I have read that many people didn't mention in their application that they are married and so got the PCC issued on the same day. While I was trying to fill out the online application form on the Passport Seva website, the last step where we are meant to type the place and check the box, the declaration at the bottom of the page says the following:-
> _"I owe allegiance to the sovereignty, unity and integrity of India, and have not voluntarily acquired citizenship or travel document of any other country. I have not lost, surrendered or been deprived of the citizenship of India and I affirm that the information given by me in this form and the enclosures is true and I am solely responsible for its accuracy, and I am liable to be penalized or prosecuted if found otherwise. I am aware that under the Passports Act, 1967 it is a criminal offence to furnish any false information or to suppress any material information with a view to obtaining passport or travel document."
> _
> So filling out "single" in the form when you're "married" is giving the MEA false information to obtain the PCC. So be careful!!
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hello Becky,

Thanks you somuch for giving detail information,you are a star.

See this is how india call centers work,when i called them today morning the person told me to bring only my original passport at psk if address is same nothing else.Now,this is what i was worried about and i got the exact and correct information from you.

Thanks you somuch for your help once again and have a wonderful weekend.

Kind Regards

Chirag


----------



## kaurm

Becky26 said:


> Hey kaurm,
> 
> Thanks for updating us. I told you that you shouldn't worry about the medicals.
> The medical tests are the same for every applicant. The medical centre will take:-
> 1. your blood sample;
> 2. you urine sample;
> 3. your chest x-ray; and
> 4. medical examination will be done by a doctor asking you questions about your medical history.
> 
> Nothing to worry about. Things are very straightforward.
> Have you booked an appointment?
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Backy, Medical appointment is on 11th June on Wednesday


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sushy,
> 
> I know how you must be feeling, I've been there. That's why I asked. I'm just glad you did it. It's not easy preparing the partner visa application file....Kudos!!!
> 
> Just relax now, focus on your life and things you have on your plate because it'll be sometime before you hear from your CO.
> 
> That's exactly what I got when I submitted my application; an acknowledgement letter and the payment receipt. I applied on a Friday as well. VFS sent my application to AHC and was received by them on Monday which was practically 1 working day. And on Monday itself I received the acknowledgement letter from AHC and was sent my HAP ID as well.
> 
> Good Luck Sushy!!! Take Care and we're all here for you if you need to vent at some point of time. This process can make you a very cranky person....
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey sushy 
Wen did u applyd ?


----------



## Sushy

*Hi Surpreet, 

DOL – 06/June/2014
Place – New Delhi
Location – VFS Global, Nehru Place
PCC done on 22/May/2014

Regards,
Sushy*


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey sushy
Thankew so for ur rply
Regards
Surpreet kaur


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hi everyone,

Anyone who has applied through online got their co allocated?
Has anyone applied thru online find any change in process?

Can v get our medicals done in Australia after v apply for spouse visa in india and travel immediately to Australia on tourist visa


----------



## applepie24

Been a dry month in terms of grants...? Would love to hear some good news from someone soon


----------



## lonestar56

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone who has applied through online got their co allocated?
> Has anyone applied thru online find any change in process?
> 
> Can v get our medicals done in Australia after v apply for spouse visa in india and travel immediately to Australia on tourist .
> 
> Not sure ....but I have heard its nit expensive like 300 dollars compared to 3000 bucks in india


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone who has applied through online got their co allocated?
> Has anyone applied thru online find any change in process?
> 
> Can v get our medicals done in Australia after v apply for spouse visa in india and travel immediately to Australia on tourist visa






Hey arvi
I have applied it online
U can apply ur pcc from australia too.. I knw this coz i went to australia too on a visitor visa n during my stay in australia my hubby got permanent residnc and his case officer asked him for my medical n pcc. We applied both from there n gt medical done in a day n gt pcc within 15 days..
Between wen did u apply ??
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## lonestar56

applepie24 said:


> Been a dry month in terms of grants...? Would love to hear some good news from someone soon


Yeah , today is a holiday in australia and also in ahc , Delhi .

Hope to see grants after long weeken..

Last year the processing time was less compared to this year do you guys agree with me.

I saw many people getting in 5 months and specially the once who are pregnant got grant in just 3 months time ...just noticed it in ss


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> Thanks you somuch for giving detail information,you are a star.
> 
> See this is how india call centers work,when i called them today morning the person told me to bring only my original passport at psk if address is same nothing else.Now,this is what i was worried about and i got the exact and correct information from you.
> 
> Thanks you somuch for your help once again and have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Chirag


No worries Chirag! Glad I could help. Good Luck to you!!
Hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

kaurm said:


> Thanks Backy, Medical appointment is on 11th June on Wednesday


Good Luck! kaurm
Please do keep us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone who has applied through online got their co allocated?
> Has anyone applied thru online find any change in process?
> 
> Can v get our medicals done in Australia after v apply for spouse visa in india and travel immediately to Australia on tourist visa


Sure you can get the medicals done in Australia after applying for partner visa in India. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection only accepts visa medical assessments conducted by Medibank Health Solutions. This is for the medicals conducted in Australia.

Below is a price table from Medibank Health Solutions Website:-
https://www.medibankhealth.com.au/i...asp?id=220&t=Australian+fees+2013-2014&cid=60

Now you can calculate yourself how much the medicals will cost in Australia. Maximum price in India is about INR 3500

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 2nd Week of June 2014*

Hey Everyone!!

Hope you all had a fun long weekend. There have been no visa grants so far. Hoping AHC starts approving some visas after having celebrating the Queen's Birthday. 
Long Live the Queen!!! 

Below is the updated predication list for the 2nd week of June 2014:-

SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
gaurav.a.shah-------------------73---------------------------269
loveforever--------------------63--------------------------291
lonestar56---------------------39-------------------------223
Varun Chokkarapu-------------35-------------------------277
Sydney22---------------------25-------------------------208
Sravanthi-----------------------13-----------------------208
shifa882------------------------10-----------------------244
Jyoti10--------------------------07-----------------------259

Good Luck everyone!! Please do share your good news with us. Thanks :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ashran

Becky26 said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> 
> Hope you all had a fun long weekend. There have been no visa grants so far. Hoping AHC starts approving some visas after having celebrating the Queen's Birthday.
> Long Live the Queen!!!
> 
> Below is the updated predication list for the 2nd week of June 2014:-
> 
> SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
> gaurav.a.shah-------------------73---------------------------269
> loveforever--------------------63--------------------------291
> lonestar56---------------------39-------------------------223
> Varun Chokkarapu-------------35-------------------------277
> Sydney22---------------------25-------------------------208
> Sravanthi-----------------------13-----------------------208
> shifa882------------------------10-----------------------244
> Jyoti10--------------------------07-----------------------259
> 
> Good Luck everyone!! Please do share your good news with us. Thanks :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi All,

This is my first post in this forum. I have silently followed this Thread for long time, and found very useful tips which has helped me in submitting the full partner visa application (marriage ground) Online on 25th May-14. (just updated the details in Application Detail Link) Thank you All.

Hi Becky,

You have been a key member in this community and we are thankful for your continuous support. 

Observation:

I was going through the Excel sheet and found there is a fluctuation for visa grant numbers in June month (all the past years). It seems that AHC grants least number of Partner visa this month(based on the excel sheet shared).

Probable Inference: May be its due to Financial Year end and they being busy with other stuff.

Any Comments...???

Regard,
Ashish


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Jst filled SS
Kindly help me out. 
DOL- 24 dec 2013
Case officer not allocated yet
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



ashran said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> You have been a key member in this community and we are thankful for your continuous support.
> 
> Observation:
> 
> I was going through the Excel sheet and found there is a fluctuation for visa grant numbers in June month (all the past years). It seems that AHC grants least number of Partner visa this month(based on the excel sheet shared).
> 
> Probable Inference: May be its due to Financial Year end and they being busy with other stuff.
> 
> Any Comments...???
> 
> Regard,
> Ashish




Hey Ashish,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for your kind words :smile:
Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​* I think so too that the reason why the number of visa grants fall to a bare minimum during the month of June. AHC has to stick to the number of places allocated to partner visas to be given in a financial year and so they slow the pace down. 
Still we all are hoping for the best. The number of visas granted have been less compared to last financial year so praying that there will be more than just 3 grants this month. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Jst filled SS
> Kindly help me out.
> DOL- 24 dec 2013
> Case officer not allocated yet
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet kaur,

I think I missed your question. How can I help you?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
U so gud n i really appreciate ur concern.
I jst wanted to knw the expctd tym for my file to open n my grant. I have applied on 24 dec 2013 and nw m approaching 22 week. Havent gt CO allocated to my file. I have attatched medical n pcc along with my file. 
Cant wait to b with my hubby..
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## desai369

Becky26 said:


> No worries Chirag! Glad I could help. Good Luck to you!!
> Hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky, 

Thank you somuch for the kind wish but I wish you get the visa before me as you deserve more than me,also there is some mistake in ss in updating my detail.

I did went to Australia on tourist visa on 26 January and came back on 19 April,please update. 

Best regards 

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> U so gud n i really appreciate ur concern.
> I jst wanted to knw the expctd tym for my file to open n my grant. I have applied on 24 dec 2013 and nw m approaching 22 week. Havent gt CO allocated to my file. I have attatched medical n pcc along with my file.
> Cant wait to b with my hubby..
> Regards
> Surpreet


Thanks for your kind words.
As per AHC's current trend, it's taking 25-26 weeks since Date of Lodgement (DOL) to get a case officer allocated to a file. This is also mentioned in the AHC New Delhi website the link to which is mentioned below:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
As per the SS, late November 2013 applicants are getting case officer allocated to their files. Nothing to stress about, slowly and gradually AHC is attending to the files. It's just a matter of time. 

As far as visa grant is concerned, once your case officer finishes the initial assessment of your application file, they will then forward the file to the final queue. Once your file reaches the top of the queue, SCO will re-assess your file i.e. does the final assessment. Once the SCO is satisfied, he/she will grant you your partner visa.
As per the current trend in the SS, AHC is taking between 32-45 days since Date of Queue (DOQ) to grant the visa.

Hope this helps. Good Luck! Please keep us updated when you hear from AHC. Thanks for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Thank you somuch for the kind wish but I wish you get the visa before me as you deserve more than me,also there is some mistake in ss in updating my detail.
> 
> I did went to Australia on tourist visa on 26 January and came back on 19 April,please update.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey Chirag,

No worries, happy to help :smile:
Thank you for your kind words, we all deserve to be with our partners. It just takes longer than usual for some of us. 

Could you please tell me the date when you applied for the visitor visa and the date when it was approved? So I can update your details :smile: 

One more thing:- 
Is "chiragdesai" your SS username?

Look forward to your reply. 
Thanks for your time. Good Luck to you too!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

Becky26 said:


> Hey Chirag,
> 
> No worries, happy to help :smile:
> Thank you for your kind words, we all deserve to be with our partners. It just takes longer than usual for some of us.
> 
> Could you please tell me the date when you applied for the visitor visa and the date when it was approved? So I can update your details :smile:
> 
> One more thing:-
> Is "chiragdesai" your SS username?
> 
> Look forward to your reply.
> Thanks for your time. Good Luck to you too!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hello Becky,

Yes I wish everyone of us gets there visa asap but somethings are not in our hands.
By the way I applied visitor visa on 19 Dec and got approved on 8 January and yes chiragdesai is my ss username.

Rgds 

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> Yes I wish everyone of us gets there visa asap but somethings are not in our hands.
> By the way I applied visitor visa on 19 Dec and got approved on 8 January and yes chiragdesai is my ss username.
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Chirag


Thanks for your reply, I have updated your details in the SS. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Thnx so much for ur tym
U mean by the end of this month i will get CO allocated to my file.?
Waitng for dat day
Missing my hubby so much
Kind regards 
Surpreet


----------



## sandz03

Hi there, 

Can anyone help me with the PCC.

I am in India currently and searched through PSK for next available appointment which is 14 days after.

Can anyone suggest me if there is any other way of getting PCC done faster. 

Cheers

Sandz.


----------



## Becky26

sandz03 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can anyone help me with the PCC.
> 
> I am in India currently and searched through PSK for next available appointment which is 14 days after.
> 
> Can anyone suggest me if there is any other way of getting PCC done faster.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandz.


In some PSKs appointment is not necessary. For PCC, they allow Walk-in applicants. You need to check that with your PSK.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Thnx so much for ur tym
> U mean by the end of this month i will get CO allocated to my file.?
> Waitng for dat day
> Missing my hubby so much
> Kind regards
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

Yeah, that would be the estimated time frame as per AHC New Delhi. You can browse through the SpreadSheet will will give you more recent and updated estimate. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck to all!!*

Good Luck to everyone!!!! Hope AHC starts approving the visas.
Please do share the good news with us. Thanks :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## singh87

Hello everyone, 

It has been 28 days from application lodged but no response from AHC. 

Just saw someone who lodged application online also got request for additional documents in 18 days.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Regards, 
Singh87


----------



## sandz03

Becky26 said:


> In some PSKs appointment is not necessary. For PCC, they allow Walk-in applicants. You need to check that with your PSK.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Rebecca,

I am on my way to PSK hope things work out well. :fingerscrossed:

Cheers

Sandz


----------



## Sandy123

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I have been going through some forums on the net in relation to partner visa from India and actually found this one very up to date and informative. Well done to all the people involved.
I have updated my wife's visa lodgement details. Visa was lodged on 11/12/2013 at Bangalore. Hopefully a case office is alloted soon. Best wishes

Kind Regards,
Sandy123
Best


----------



## mithi1988

Hi becky and all


Best wishes for all who have logded their visas. For me it has been 190 days but their is no news . I have called them last week they told me global visa frmae is 12 months .now i am bit worried why i havenot allocated a co till now please suggest me what shall i do now?

Thanks
Kind regards,
Mithi


----------



## Justdeeps

Hey thanks lonestar! Actually I was working back in India with a company having operations and onsite opportunities in Aus. And ever since i had submitted my partner visa, I was following up on opportunities asking for work in Aus as I already had my visa with work rights. So thankfully, something worked out. 

Good luck to you!!

Regards,
Deepthi



lonestar56 said:


> Hi jusdeeps ,
> 
> Good to hear from you , may I know how did you crack job you being first time in aus .......goodluck congrats on getting busy .
> 
> Best wishes


----------



## Justdeeps

Hey HH8570

Thanks a lot dear!  How are you? Where you in Aus? I am in Melbourne.

Cheers,
Deepthi



HH8570 said:


> Hey Deepthi
> How are you? Congrats and welcome to australia.So happy for you. .
> 
> Regards
> HH8570


----------



## Justdeeps

Yup public transportation is really good here. I can see that!  I started taking tram to office today. Yet to go around the city. Even though it was a long weekend, ended up mostly cleaning and settling into the new place.

You too take care of yourself. I will keep dropping in here whenever possible.  Cheers!

Deepthi



Becky26 said:


> Yeah....city is great to live in specially if you're working in the city. Very easy to commute :smile:
> You take care of yourself. God Bless You!!
> I'll keep you posted. Thanks for checking up on me.
> Enjoy your long weekend.....Oh and Long live the Queen...hahahahaha
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

sandz03 said:


> Thanks Rebecca,
> 
> I am on my way to PSK hope things work out well. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandz


No worries, hope PSK answers all your questions :smile: Please do let me know what the PSK says. Thanks :smile:
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Sandy123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have been going through some forums on the net in relation to partner visa from India and actually found this one very up to date and informative. Well done to all the people involved.
> I have updated my wife's visa lodgement details. Visa was lodged on 11/12/2013 at Bangalore. Hopefully a case office is alloted soon. Best wishes
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Sandy123
> Best


Hey Sandy123,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Don't worry, there seems to be further delay which I'm guessing is because of the heavy application load. AHC is slowly and gradually attending to the files. As per the main SS, late November 2013 applications are getting case officers allocated. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
I dnt understand that SS..but anyways i filled it..
Can u please explain dat..
Thanx
Surpreet


----------



## lonestar56

applepie24 said:


> Been a dry month in terms of grants...? Would love to hear some good news from someone soon


Grant yes!! Got a call from co she conformed that I dont have tickets to travel on visitors visa and the next moment I got a mail.. and thats a grant.


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> Hi becky and all
> 
> 
> Best wishes for all who have logded their visas. For me it has been 190 days but their is no news . I have called them last week they told me global visa frmae is 12 months .now i am bit worried why i havenot allocated a co till now please suggest me what shall i do now?
> 
> Thanks
> Kind regards,
> Mithi


Hey Mithi,

How are you? Unfortunately there seems to be a backlog which is probably because of the large number of visa applications that AHC has to attend to. Don't know if this will calm your nerves, but I got my CO after 190 days since DOL.
Keep praying, CO allocation is not very far. 
Good Luck!! Please do let us know when you get a CO :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey sandy
Hope evrythng gud at ur end
I too logded my file on 24 dec 2013.
CO not allocated yet.. 
Hope u will get grant soon
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## 496402-dron

desai369 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Thank you somuch for the kind wish but I wish you get the visa before me as you deserve more than me,also there is some mistake in ss in updating my detail.
> 
> I did went to Australia on tourist visa on 26 January and came back on 19 April,please update.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey chirag , could you please tell us which forms n documents you submitted for Tourist visa ? 
And how much balance we have to show ?


----------



## Becky26

Justdeeps said:


> Yup public transportation is really good here. I can see that!  I started taking tram to office today. Yet to go around the city. Even though it was a long weekend, ended up mostly cleaning and settling into the new place.
> 
> You too take care of yourself. I will keep dropping in here whenever possible.  Cheers!
> 
> Deepthi


Thanks Deepthi!!! I appreciate you taking time out to check up on me. I feel loved 
You take care and don't forget to party a little as well
Have a great week ahead.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Justdeeps said:


> Hey thanks lonestar! Actually I was working back in India with a company having operations and onsite opportunities in Aus. And ever since i had submitted my partner visa, I was following up on opportunities asking for work in Aus as I already had my visa with work rights. So thankfully, something worked out.
> 
> Good luck to you!!
> 
> Regards,
> Deepthi


Oh thats great where do u live in aus ? Can yu share me your email id . I am flying sydney next week


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Grant yes!! Got a call from co she conformed that I dont have tickets to travel on visitors visa and the next moment I got a mail.. and thats a grant.



So is your Partner Visa Granted???? :der::der:


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> I dnt understand that SS..but anyways i filled it..
> Can u please explain dat..
> Thanx
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

What in the SS would you like me to explain?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> So is your Partner Visa Granted???? :der::der:


Yes becky . Thanks for all the help you gave .


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



lonestar56 said:


> Yes becky . Thanks for all the help you gave .


Many Many Congratulations!!!!!! 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead and a blessed reunion with your partner.

Take Care and thanks for sharing your good news with us.
Have safe and fun travels! God Bless You!!

*Finally!!!!! 1st visa grant for the month!!!* :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
U asked to get information for the expected time from SS. I couldnt understand dat. 
Thnks
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A grant!!! 
Files that were sent to the final queue in May are being approved, as per the SS.

Below is the updated Prediction List:-
SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
gaurav.a.shah-------------------74---------------------------270
loveforever--------------------64--------------------------292
lonestar56---------------------40-------------------------224lane:
Varun Chokkarapu-------------36-------------------------278
Sydney22---------------------26-------------------------209
Sravanthi-----------------------14-----------------------209
shifa882------------------------11-----------------------245
Jyoti10--------------------------08-----------------------260


1 gone, 7 more to go!! Good Luck to you all.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey lonestar56
Very congrats for ur grant. 
Gud luck 
Can u plz tell when did u applied?
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> U asked to get information for the expected time from SS. I couldnt understand dat.
> Thnks
> Surpreet


If you have a look at the SS, the "CO Assig in days" column indicates the number of days it AHC takes to allocate case officer to an application.


----------



## applepie24

lonestar56 said:


> Grant yes!! Got a call from co she conformed that I dont have tickets to travel on visitors visa and the next moment I got a mail.. and thats a grant.




Congrats!!! All the best to you and your partner!!!


----------



## lonestar56

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey lonestar56
> Very congrats for ur grant.
> Gud luck
> Can u plz tell when did u applied?
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hi,

Thank you,Oct 29th 2013 is the date I applied . According to the spread sheet as becky updated I got my visa grant in 224 days . Also my co called me as my mobile was not reacheable I got my grant late . So keep your mobile swtiched on .

All the best 

Regards, 
Sowmya


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey
Thankew becky n sowmya for ur tym.
I really want to knw how case officer call the applicant. I have lodged my file from an ausie lawyer in AHC New DELHI. Bt as per the checklist i have provided the call history too. May b from there the CO gt the nmbr n will call me up isnt it??
Thnx
Surpreet


----------



## 496402-dron

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey
> Thankew becky n sowmya for ur tym.
> I really want to knw how case officer call the applicant. I have lodged my file from an ausie lawyer in AHC New DELHI. Bt as per the checklist i have provided the call history too. May b from there the CO gt the nmbr n will call me up isnt it??
> Thnx
> Surpreet


my call history number and number what I have mentioned in 47sp is different, 
Does co call on call history number ? Bcoz its not working now


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey
> Thankew becky n sowmya for ur tym.
> I really want to knw how case officer call the applicant. I have lodged my file from an ausie lawyer in AHC New DELHI. Bt as per the checklist i have provided the call history too. May b from there the CO gt the nmbr n will call me up isnt it??
> Thnx
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

No worries :smile:
AHC will contact your agent once there are any developments of your application file. Case Officers also call the applicants most of the time. If not call then, they will email you if required.
Stay in touch with your lawyer. Hope this helps.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> my call history number and number what I have mentioned in 47sp is different,
> Does co call on call history number ? Bcoz its not working now


No, they call on the contact number and/or email you to the ID you mentioned in the visa application form.
You can call AHC and update your contact details, just to be safe.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Thankew so much.. U so gud.
Kind regards
Surpreet


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Becky26 said:


> Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A grant!!!
> Files that were sent to the final queue in May are being approved, as per the SS.
> 
> Below is the updated Prediction List:-
> SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
> gaurav.a.shah-------------------74---------------------------270
> loveforever--------------------64--------------------------292
> lonestar56---------------------40-------------------------224lane:
> Varun Chokkarapu-------------36-------------------------278
> Sydney22---------------------26-------------------------209
> Sravanthi-----------------------14-----------------------209
> shifa882------------------------11-----------------------245
> Jyoti10--------------------------08-----------------------260
> 
> 
> 1 gone, 7 more to go!! Good Luck to you all.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Still no update on my wife's visa grant 😧


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Many Many Congratulations!!!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:
> Hope you have a wonderful life ahead and a blessed reunion with your partner.
> 
> Take Care and thanks for sharing your good news with us.
> Have safe and fun travels! God Bless You!!
> 
> Finally!!!!! 1st visa grant for the month!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Thanku so much. Wish u the same and a speedy approval. Thanks again.


----------



## human1234

Its been 26 weeks nw , no CO assigned yet . 
Called AHC and he confused me.
Coz when I applied vfs told my sub class is 100 as we r married for almost 4 years n Ahc operator said that my subclass is 309 .
Confused::confused :


----------



## 496402-dron

Becky26 said:


> No, they call on the contact number and/or email you to the ID you mentioned in the visa application form.
> You can call AHC and update your contact details, just to be safe.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks becky.


----------



## 496402-dron

human1234 said:


> Its been 26 weeks nw , no CO assigned yet .
> Called AHC and he confused me.
> Coz when I applied vfs told my sub class is 100 as we r married for almost 4 years n Ahc operator said that my subclass is 309 .
> Confused::confused :


The Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) is the first stage towards a permanent Partner visa (subclass 100)

You will get permanent partner visa subclass 100 only after 2 years of DOL for 309. 
My acknowledgement latter came with subclass 100 and in vfs receipt its 309. 

If you have 309 and finished 2 years then you can apply for 100 both offshore and onshore.


----------



## human1234

My vfs receipt nd acknolwadgement both says subclass 100.


----------



## desai369

dron said:


> Hey chirag , could you please tell us which forms n documents you submitted for Tourist visa ?
> And how much balance we have to show ?


Hi there,

No idea,but my agent loadge my tourist visa application,i just went to his office and sign the documents as i have loadge my partner visa file on 16 dec she had my all documents so everything was just ready for me.

About balance something around 18000$ was shown by my partner.

Thanks and Regards 

Chirag


----------



## harman87

Hello Everyone!!! How's everyone? I've been reading this forum for a while. I think this is the only updated forum so far. Its good. I waiting for my wife's visa. we applied on 1st October 2013, CO assigned on 5th march, she ask for some papers, submitted on 12 march, then no reply. After that I send an email regarding my file. She said the file is in decision queue. i asked her for DIQ date but no reply. WAITING IN VAIN!!!!!!


----------



## 496402-dron

desai369 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> No idea,but my agent loadge my tourist visa application,i just went to his office and sign the documents as i have loadge my partner visa file on 16 dec she had my all documents so everything was just ready for me.
> 
> About balance something around 18000$ was shown by my partner.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> 
> Chirag



Thank you so much chirag , 
If you know Could you please pm me agent name n address(for ahmedabad or baroda )
also I want to ask that do we have to show finance from india or only partners finance is sufficient ? You show 18000 for both tourist visa n partner visa ? 
I m planning to lodge tourist visa.


----------



## 496402-dron

human1234 said:


> My vfs receipt nd acknolwadgement both says subclass 100.


In my vfs receipt its 309 and in ahc acknowledgement its 100.


----------



## desai369

ok i have PM you


----------



## remya3012

:rockon::rockon:


lonestar56 said:


> Yes becky . Thanks for all the help you gave .


CONGRATS :rockon:

:flypig:


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> I don't think you need to register the HAP ID online. I didn't and I was able to view my details and was also able to download that form onto my computer as a record. The HAP ID that AHC gives you is already linked with your passport and is in their database, so there is no need for you to register it.
> 
> You just need to fill out the information that the eMedical webpage requests you to and you should be able to retrieve the information you're after. A few other applicants have used this link before and it worked for them.
> 
> If it doesn't work, I guess you're just gonna have to wait till Tuesday to call AHC. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi,

I was not able login online to fill details for medicals with my HAP Id and always got the message that there is no case with the mentioned HAP id.I had called up AHC to confirm my HAP id and they mentioned that it is correct. 

Anyway, I went ahead and did my medicals and gave them the HAP id. I called up AHC today and my medical clearance have reached them !! Just for info..incase else somebody else gets into the same confusion..

Regards,
Remya


----------



## lonestar56

remya3012 said:


> :rockon::rockon:
> 
> CONGRATS :rockon:
> 
> :flypig:


Thank.you ..


----------



## lonestar56

harman87 said:


> Hello Everyone!!! How's everyone? I've been reading this forum for a while. I think this is the only updated forum so far. Its good. I waiting for my wife's visa. we applied on 1st October 2013, CO assigned on 5th march, she ask for some papers, submitted on 12 march, then no reply. After that I send an email regarding my file. She said the file is in decision queue. i asked her for DIQ date but no reply. WAITING IN VAIN!!!!!!


Don't worry keep your phone close to.you , u may get it soon .. did.she travel on visitors visa


----------



## lonestar56

dron said:


> The Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) is the first stage towards a permanent Partner visa (subclass 100)
> 
> You will get permanent partner visa subclass 100 only after 2 years of DOL for 309.
> My acknowledgement latter came with subclass 100 and in vfs receipt its 309.
> 
> If you have 309 and finished 2 years then you can apply for 100 both offshore and onshore.


Yes I got only 309 visa should we have to.separately apply for 100 subclass again after 2 years ?


----------



## _shel

lonestar56 said:


> Yes I got only 309 visa should we have to.separately apply for 100 subclass again after 2 years ?


 No, you already applied along with the 309. 

Keep DIBP up to date with your address if you move. About a month before the 2 year anniversary from when you applied for the 309/100 DIBP will send you a few forms to fill. Each application is different but from us they wanted updated statutory declarations, form 80 and another form they sent. 

Mailed it back and I had my 100 about 5 months later. 

They may also ask for evidence you still live in the same house or birth certificates of any kids you had since etc.


----------



## Sandy123

Hi Supreet,

Thanks for that. Hope your doing well. 
Hopefully both of our case officers get allocated by couple of weeks

Cheers
Sandy


----------



## Sandy123

Hi Becky,

Thanks for that. 
I am now regurlarly checking the SS to see the updates for latest case allocaiton dates.
Fingers crossed our turn will come soon.

Thanks for your advice

Cheers
Sandy


----------



## harman87

lonestar56 said:


> Don't worry keep your phone close to.you , u may get it soon .. did.she travel on visitors visa


Yes, she did. She spend three months here. does it make any difference to her file??????
Thanks


----------



## tikna

lonestar56 said:


> Thanku so much. Wish u the same and a speedy approval. Thanks again.


Hi Lonestar,

Very congratulations to your visa approval.
Just one thing, did you travel back to India to get it approved or was it approved while you are in Australia?

Regards
T


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey sandy
Hope u doing gud. Yeah mite i think we are close tobur gud days.. 
Keep updating me about youas
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey sandy
Hope u doing gud.. Keep udating about your part.
Regads
Surpreet


----------



## harsingh

dron said:


> Thank you so much chirag ,
> If you know Could you please pm me agent name n address(for ahmedabad or baroda )
> also I want to ask that do we have to show finance from india or only partners finance is sufficient ? You show 18000 for both tourist visa n partner visa ?
> I m planning to lodge tourist visa.


Hello Dron,
I applied for my wife's tourist visa with following documents

Documents from my side
1. My job Id
2. My Australian passport copy
3. My 2 recent payslips
4. Account balance of about 7000$
5. Accomodation details(rental agreement etc)
6. Last years tax statement
7. Invitation Letter
8.My birth certificate

Documents from my wife
1. Her notarised passport copy
2. Her birth certificate
3. Our marriage certificate
4. Our joint account (balance 35000 rs)
5. Affidavits from my parents saying they also support the application
6. My parents funds 
7.My parents tax returns from last years

Thanks


----------



## Arvi_krish

harsingh said:


> Hello Dron,
> I applied for my wife's tourist visa with following documents
> 
> Documents from my side
> 1. My job Id
> 2. My Australian passport copy
> 3. My 2 recent payslips
> 4. Account balance of about 7000$
> 5. Accomodation details(rental agreement etc)
> 6. Last years tax statement
> 7. Invitation Letter
> 8.My birth certificate
> 
> Documents from my wife
> 1. Her notarised passport copy
> 2. Her birth certificate
> 3. Our marriage certificate
> 4. Our joint account (balance 35000 rs)
> 5. Affidavits from my parents saying they also support the application
> 6. My parents funds
> 7.My parents tax returns from last years
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

For how long you got ur tourist visa


----------



## harsingh

we got for 3 Months..with stay period of 2 months...2 months from the date of entry...And we attached the acknowledgement of the partner visa application as well. Thanks


----------



## 496402-dron

Thank you so much harsingh . I am bit confused about tourist visa 
Bcoz I heard that once you go on tourist visa your partner visa file get halted. 
I friend of mine just returned from australia within 3 weeks , 
she called AHC about her status of partner visa and AHC informed her that her file is on halt as you are on tourist visa .


----------



## harsingh

I dont think partner visa application gets halted with tourist visa. Becky can answer better but i havent seen anyone getting late due to Tourist visa


----------



## Sharmaabhi

dron said:


> Thank you so much harsingh . I am bit confused about tourist visa
> Bcoz I heard that once you go on tourist visa your partner visa file get halted.
> I friend of mine just returned from australia within 3 weeks ,
> she called AHC about her status of partner visa and AHC informed her that her file is on halt as you are on tourist visa .



Hi Dron,

The fact is that the applicant should be offshore (Outside Australia and preferably in India) at the time of finalization of the visa i.e. when visa is due for final decision by Senior Case Officer (SCO) which is done now a days within 35-40 days from the date of allocation of CO.

Thus if the applicant is not offshore at that time then AHC CO/SCO will ask the applicant to leave Australia so as to enable them to give the final decision and this causes the delay.

So applicant can go for visitor visa but should not prefer it when the file is in final queue. CO sometimes informs when the file reaches in final queue.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## sydney22

*Hello*

Hello Becky and all friends,


with God's Grace we have been granted Visa today, I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of you for your kindness! Becky you have been a wonderful support for every member in this forum. I wish you also get your visa soon.

Good Luck to all still waiting.

Best wishes
Sydney22


----------



## remya3012

sydney22 said:


> Hello Becky and all friends,
> 
> 
> with God's Grace we have been granted Visa today, I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of you for your kindness! Becky you have been a wonderful support for every member in this forum. I wish you also get your visa soon.
> 
> Good Luck to all still waiting.
> 
> Best wishes
> Sydney22


Congrats  ..Hope to join you in Sydney soon 

:flypig:


----------



## rahul85

hello all awesome people..185 days today for our app..waiting for a CO yet..hope we get one soon..cant wait no more..good luck to all..

regards
rahul


----------



## remya3012

rahul85 said:


> hello all awesome people..185 days today for our app..waiting for a CO yet..hope we get one soon..cant wait no more..good luck to all..
> 
> regards
> rahul


Hi Rahul,

You should get your case officer assigned ideally in 25-26 weeks. But there are lot of people on the forum who have been assigned the case officer later. I suggest you call up AHC and enquire about it. Looks like there is a delay in assignments considering the SS.

You can reach AHC on 01141221000..dial 1 and then 2 without listening to the options. You may have to be on hold for 30-45 minutes. 

All the best :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Remya


----------



## remya3012

sydney22 said:


> Hello Becky and all friends,
> 
> 
> with God's Grace we have been granted Visa today, I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of you for your kindness! Becky you have been a wonderful support for every member in this forum. I wish you also get your visa soon.
> 
> Good Luck to all still waiting.
> 
> Best wishes
> Sydney22



When did your visa get to the DOQ ? Did you get any acknowledgement ? could not find the details on SS.


----------



## success_gain

harsingh said:


> we got for 3 Months..with stay period of 2 months...2 months from the date of entry...And we attached the acknowledgement of the partner visa application as well. Thanks


Hai Harsingh even I am in same track would like to know some information reg partner visa my hubby got PR he is making a move to aussie next month then he will sponsor a partner visa just let me know when he can apply for tourist visa for me and how long it takes.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Hope u doing gud
I jst want to knw if a person logded online,, does it make any difference regarding the processing tym. I mean does online lodged file takes longer or shorter tym from the tym mentioned in SS??
Waitng for ur reply
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## lonestar56

_shel said:


> No, you already applied along with the 309.
> 
> Keep DIBP up to date with your address if you move. About a month before the 2 year anniversary from when you applied for the 309/100 DIBP will send you a few forms to fill. Each application is different but from us they wanted updated statutory declarations, form 80 and another form they sent.
> 
> Mailed it back and I had my 100 about 5 months later.
> 
> They may also ask for evidence you still live in the same house or birth certificates of any kids you had since etc.


Same address? In.aus we keep moving right ? Do they call us for address,my Husb is in sharing he gave same address we ll take a new apartment 

Everytime when we change address do we have to update until my 100 visa is granted 

.. have u completed your 2 year anniversary ?in 5 months time .....or should we wait until 2 nd anniversary of date of lodging ....


----------



## lonestar56

tikna said:


> Hi Lonestar,
> 
> Very congratulations to your visa approval.
> Just one thing, did you travel back to India to get it approved or was it approved while you are in Australia?
> 
> Regards
> T


I did not travel Australia at all ... As my file was placed into final queue right after my visitors visa grant .. I dont want to take risk of delaying the process and waited40 days for the grant ...

Thought my visitors visa is wasted I am at peace of not delaying the partner visa and traveling back and forth for the grant. 

When u look ss form and forum post you see the once who traveled on visiotrs visa got grants a little late ..than the average 220-
230 days


----------



## lonestar56

sydney22 said:


> Hello Becky and all friends,
> 
> with God's Grace we have been granted Visa today, I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of you for your kindness! Becky you have been a wonderful support for every member in this forum. I wish you also get your visa soon.
> 
> Good Luck to all still waiting.
> 
> Best wishes
> Sydney22


Hey Sydney congrats I am also coming Sydney .. let me know where abouts


----------



## _shel

lonestar56 said:


> Same address? In.aus we keep moving right ? Do they call us for address,my Husb is in sharing he gave same address we ll take a new apartment
> 
> Everytime when we change address do we have to update until my 100 visa is granted
> 
> .. have u completed your 2 year anniversary ?in 5 months time .....or should we wait until 2 nd anniversary of date of lodging ....


 Just make sure you send an email to them everytime you move house. Otherwise they will send the forms to the address they have and you will miss them. Its up to you to keep them updated as they will only use the address they have unless you tell them otherwise. 

The 2 years provisional visa started on the day you submitted the 309/100 application not the date it was granted. So they contact you very near the 2 year anniversary of submitting it. 

There will then be another wait for the grant of the 100 but not nearly as long and you wont be seperated thus time


----------



## harsingh

success_gain said:


> Hai Harsingh even I am in same track would like to know some information reg partner visa my hubby got PR he is making a move to aussie next month then he will sponsor a partner visa just let me know when he can apply for tourist visa for me and how long it takes.


Hello
Your husband needs to have a job, sufficient funds and accommodation to sponsor you for Tourist visa. As you will be staying with him when you are in Australia, you and your husband has to satisfy the immigration that you can afford to pay for your visit.


----------



## success_gain

Ohhhhh thank you for quick reply
Let me know how long it takes for tourists visa ???????


----------



## lonestar56

success_gain said:


> Ohhhhh thank you for quick reply
> Let me know how long it takes for tourists visa ???????


Almost One month , 15 working days


----------



## kaurm

Hi All, 

My husband has done medicals yesterday and I can see following statement in eMedical report:

*Health Case Status*
This health case was submitted to DIBP on 11 Jun 2014.

This means DIBP has not received it?So this wording will change after few days to 'This health case was received by DIBP on XX Jun 2014.' ??


----------



## lonestar56

_shel said:


> Just make sure you send an email to them everytime you move house. Otherwise they will send the forms to the address they have and you will miss them. Its up to you to keep them updated as they will only use the address they have unless you tell them otherwise.
> 
> The 2 years provisional visa started on the day you submitted the 309/100 application not the date it was granted. So they contact you very near the 2 year anniversary of submitting it.
> 
> There will then be another wait for the grant of the 100 but not nearly as long and you wont be seperated thus time


Right thanks forbade info , I ll keepbthem updates through mails


----------



## success_gain

R u sure one month or 15days did u get..............


----------



## Dontgiveup

*hi*

Hello,
I am new to this forum and have applied from Sri Lanka. Would you mind to join in this thread?


----------



## tanvilamba

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me how long does it take for the file to go in the final queue once the additional documents(including medical) have been submitted.

Thanks in advance!!

Tanvi


----------



## harman87

It really depends on CO, how quick they are, acc to my experience, it can take 1 hour to 1 month. when did you apply?

Harman87


----------



## ashwinn

Hi Everyone!! 

I'm new here. First of all great forum love all the effort everyones been putting in its simply awesome. Lodged my wife's partner visa subclass 309 in Kochi on Feb 12th 2014 and recieved confirmation email on 14th Feb 2014 advising it had been recieved in Delhi office. Haven't heard anything back as of yet.. Tried calling VFS numerous times and they advised application is in processing status in Delhi. Is the case officer assignment around the 25th 26th mark of lodgement? Its a long wait waiting patiently!!!


----------



## lonestar56

success_gain said:


> R u sure one month or 15days did u get..............


It's actually 15 working days ..Saturday and Sunday is a holiday ... So if calculated along with holidays you get your visitors visa ard 21 _25 days depending upon the holidays in between


----------



## lonestar56

ashwinn said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I'm new here. First of all great forum love all the effort everyones been putting in its simply awesome. Lodged my wife's partner visa subclass 309 in Kochi on Feb 12th 2014 and recieved confirmation email on 14th Feb 2014 advising it had been recieved in Delhi office. Haven't heard anything back as of yet.. Tried calling VFS numerous times and they advised application is in processing status in Delhi. Is the case officer assignment around the 25th 26th mark of lodgement? Its a long wait waiting patiently!!!


You need to wait 7 months. I got my mine 
7 months 10 days .. in between you just need to give your medicals and if they contact you for any additional documents you just have to.send them through vfs ...


----------



## lonestar56

tanvilamba said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long does it take for the file to go in the final queue once the additional documents(including medical) have been submitted.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Tanvi


Mine went into final queue after 6 months from date of lodging application


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Thankew so much.. U so gud.
> Kind regards
> Surpreet


No worries Surpreet. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Its been 26 weeks nw , no CO assigned yet .
> Called AHC and he confused me.
> Coz when I applied vfs told my sub class is 100 as we r married for almost 4 years n Ahc operator said that my subclass is 309 .
> Confused::confused :


AHC will decide if you qualify for subclass 100. Because you haven't been assigned a CO yet, the operator gave you the information that is given to the other applicants.
You cannot apply for subclass 100 directly.

This is mentioned in the Partner Migration Booklet on page 37:-
_"You may, however, be granted a permanent visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period if:
- at the time you apply, you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship"_

If you have been married for 4 years and can prove it to the AHC, you will be granted subclass 100 visa without the 2 year waiting period.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Thanks becky.


No worries dron!!
Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ashwinn

lonestar56 said:


> You need to wait 7 months. I got my mine
> 7 months 10 days .. in between you just need to give your medicals and if they contact you for any additional documents you just have to.send them through vfs ...



Thanks lonestar for the quick reply

Have a few months to go still.. cheers.


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> In my vfs receipt its 309 and in ahc acknowledgement its 100.


My acknowledgement says 309 but the medicals say 100. Guys this is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



harman87 said:


> Hello Everyone!!! How's everyone? I've been reading this forum for a while. I think this is the only updated forum so far. Its good. I waiting for my wife's visa. we applied on 1st October 2013, CO assigned on 5th march, she ask for some papers, submitted on 12 march, then no reply. After that I send an email regarding my file. She said the file is in decision queue. i asked her for DIQ date but no reply. WAITING IN VAIN!!!!!!


Hey harman87,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​* All you need to find out is when your file was placed in queue. AHC is taking 32-45 days to grant the visa since the Date of Queue (DOQ).

Just call AHC, no point waiting for the email.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roshana

Hlo becky how are u?do u know that nowadays ahc doesnt grant viza on june that is why? Please help me out.m stressed  ; (


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was not able login online to fill details for medicals with my HAP Id and always got the message that there is no case with the mentioned HAP id.I had called up AHC to confirm my HAP id and they mentioned that it is correct.
> 
> Anyway, I went ahead and did my medicals and gave them the HAP id. I called up AHC today and my medical clearance have reached them !! Just for info..incase else somebody else gets into the same confusion..
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Thanks for your post Remya. I'm sure others will benefit from this information. Good Luck and hope you get the visa very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sandy123 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for that.
> I am now regurlarly checking the SS to see the updates for latest case allocaiton dates.
> Fingers crossed our turn will come soon.
> 
> Thanks for your advice
> 
> Cheers
> Sandy


No worries Sandy! Good Luck and please do keep us posted. Thanks :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Thank you so much harsingh . I am bit confused about tourist visa
> Bcoz I heard that once you go on tourist visa your partner visa file get halted.
> I friend of mine just returned from australia within 3 weeks ,
> she called AHC about her status of partner visa and AHC informed her that her file is on halt as you are on tourist visa .


Hey dron,

The partner visa application doesn't get put on hold because of the visitor visa. The only time that happens is when AHC is waiting for the applicant to depart Australia to grant the partner visa. 309/100 visa application is an offshore application i.e. the applicant must be out of Australia to get the visa granted.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



sydney22 said:


> Hello Becky and all friends,
> 
> 
> with God's Grace we have been granted Visa today, I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of you for your kindness! Becky you have been a wonderful support for every member in this forum. I wish you also get your visa soon.
> 
> Good Luck to all still waiting.
> 
> Best wishes
> Sydney22


Apologies for the late post.
Many Many Congratulations!!!!!! 
:dance::dance::dance::dance: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: 
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead and wish you a happy reunion with your partner.

Thanks a lot for updating us. Wish you fun and safe travels.
God Bless You!!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Hope u doing gud
> I jst want to knw if a person logded online,, does it make any difference regarding the processing tym. I mean does online lodged file takes longer or shorter tym from the tym mentioned in SS??
> Waitng for ur reply
> Regards
> Surpreet


As I have mentioned in many of my earlier posts, online applications for partner visa have only started since January 01, 2014. As per AHC's current trend, AHC is attending to late November 2013 applications and are allocating COs to them.

I have no knowledge of how differently the online applications will be handled or processed as AHC hasn't started attending the January 2014 applications yet.
Only time will tell if the online application process is any different from the paper applications.


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Same address? In.aus we keep moving right ? Do they call us for address,my Husb is in sharing he gave same address we ll take a new apartment
> 
> Everytime when we change address do we have to update until my 100 visa is granted
> 
> .. have u completed your 2 year anniversary ?in 5 months time .....or should we wait until 2 nd anniversary of date of lodging ....


Everytime you move to a new accommodation, update AHC ASAP! Regardless of how many times you move. AHC needs to know where you are.


----------



## Becky26

kaurm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband has done medicals yesterday and I can see following statement in eMedical report:
> 
> *Health Case Status*
> This health case was submitted to DIBP on 11 Jun 2014.
> 
> This means DIBP has not received it?So this wording will change after few days to 'This health case was received by DIBP on XX Jun 2014.' ??


That means DIBP has received your medicals...which is GOOD NEWS!!!
Just relax and don't overthink things. You'll go crazy if you do.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long does it take for the file to go in the final queue once the additional documents(including medical) have been submitted.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Tanvi



Depends on how quick your CO processes and assess your file.


----------



## Becky26

Dontgiveup said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this forum and have applied from Sri Lanka. Would you mind to join in this thread?


Hey Dontgiveup,

This thread is for applicants who applied for the partner visa to the Australian High Commission New Delhi.
AHC in different countries have slightly different rules so following this thread might not help you a whole lot.

Hope this helps.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

harman87 said:


> It really depends on CO, how quick they are, acc to my experience, it can take 1 hour to 1 month. when did you apply?
> 
> Harman87


I applied on 22 November. Got CO on 28th May.

Thanks,
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



ashwinn said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I'm new here. First of all great forum love all the effort everyones been putting in its simply awesome. Lodged my wife's partner visa subclass 309 in Kochi on Feb 12th 2014 and recieved confirmation email on 14th Feb 2014 advising it had been recieved in Delhi office. Haven't heard anything back as of yet.. Tried calling VFS numerous times and they advised application is in processing status in Delhi. Is the case officer assignment around the 25th 26th mark of lodgement? Its a long wait waiting patiently!!!


Hey ashwinn,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-*​The CO allocation seems to be taking a bit longer than 26 weeks. SS user Sam88 got CO allocated to their file. 193 days to get CO allocated. The CO allocation time frame seems to be increasing.

So yeah, it is a long wait and it is better to wait patiently. 

Hoping and praying that we will be redeemed very soon ray:ray:ray:ray:

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. *Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Depends on how quick your CO processes and assess your file.


I have the same CO as you.

Hope she processes it quickly.
I m getting impatient now. :-(


----------



## human1234

Becky26 said:


> AHC will decide if you qualify for subclass 100. Because you haven't been assigned a CO yet, the operator gave you the information that is given to the other applicants.
> You cannot apply for subclass 100 directly.
> 
> This is mentioned in the Partner Migration Booklet on page 37:-
> "You may, however, be granted a permanent visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period if:
> - at the time you apply, you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship"
> 
> If you have been married for 4 years and can prove it to the AHC, you will be granted subclass 100 visa without the 2 year waiting period.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Thanks becky


----------



## human1234

Congrats sydney22
For ur grant 
N enjoy aust


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> I have the same CO as you.
> 
> Hope she processes it quickly.
> I m getting impatient now. :-(


I know!!! 
There is a complication in my case that's why things are taking longer. I'm waiting to get my passport re-issued to be able to apply for a new PCC from the RPO.
Been 325 days since DOL for me. I think I'm way past the impatient stage and have entered the going crazy stage 
:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :crazy: :crazy::crazy::crazy:

Good Luck!!


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Thanks becky


No worries :yo::yo:


----------



## ashwinn

thanks for all the info becky!!

will sure to post updates as they come in.. cheers


----------



## Becky26

ashwinn said:


> thanks for all the info becky!!
> 
> will sure to post updates as they come in.. cheers


No worries ashwinn


----------



## Becky26

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Still no update on my wife's visa grant 😧


You should call AHC, to get an update.
Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roshana

I guess ur wife is in australia n ahc isnt taking decision on june n till july end..I dun know how they can be so irresponsible n infrom the applicant on ast date of flight...


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Application for online partner visa was started by AHC in late december as per my knowledge.
I called my lawyer to ask the tym process for tge online file and he said tym process for this application is same with online lodgd appilcation. 
Sign of relief.. 
Anyways by wat tym AHC will start attending to december applications..
Cant wait to b vd my hubby 🙇
Thnx
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

2 grants so far!!! Guys please keep praying for more grants. Seems like AHC is granting visa in less than 30 days since DOQ.

Below is the updated Prediction List:-
SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
gaurav.a.shah-------------------76---------------------------272
loveforever--------------------66--------------------------294
lonestar56---------------------40-------------------------224lane:
Varun Chokkarapu-------------38-------------------------280
Sydney22---------------------27-------------------------211lane:
Sravanthi-----------------------16-----------------------211
shifa882------------------------13-----------------------247
Jyoti10--------------------------10-----------------------262


2 gone, 6 more to go!! Good Luck to you all.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Application for online partner visa was started by AHC in late december as per my knowledge.
> I called my lawyer to ask the tym process for tge online file and he said tym process for this application is same with online lodgd appilcation.
> Sign of relief..
> Anyways by wat tym AHC will start attending to december applications..
> Cant wait to b vd my hubby 🙇
> Thnx
> Surpreet


Apologies for the incorrect information, I just googled what you mentioned in your post. You are correct Online partner visa applications have been available from December 9th, 2013.

As per the SS, the last November 2013 applicant got case officer allocated to his file, Sam88.

Now according to both SS and AHC New Delhi website, case officer allocation is taking at least 26 weeks since DOL. It may take longer than 26 weeks seeing the trend in the SS. It took Sam88 193 days to get CO allocated.
AHC should start attending to December 2013 applications very shortly. 

The inevitable might be happening very soon with case officer allocation time frame increasing.
Good Luck!! Hope you get the visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*Hi Becky, 
Hope u r doing good. Many apologies for not updating the SS, as I am travelling around the state from past one week and was unable to update the sheet. Still out of station.. But will find time to update it 

Thanks for everything

Regards,
Sravanthi*


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hi Becky,
> Hope u r doing good. Many apologies for not updating the SS, as I am travelling around the state from past one week and was unable to update the sheet. Still out of station.. But will find time to update it
> 
> Thanks for everything
> 
> Regards,
> Sravanthi*


Hey Sravanthi,

No need to apologise. I haven't been on the thread myself, was experiencing Broadband Internet issues for the past few days.

All is good here!!! Thanks for your post though. Have a wonderful time travelling. I have updated the SS so it's all good :smile: Take Care.

Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Thankew so much
I wish gud for evrybdy out here..
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Thankew so much
> I wish gud for evrybdy out here..
> Regards
> Surpreet


No worries Surpreet. Same to you. Good Luck and please keep us updated :smile:

Kind Regards, 
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sravanthi,
> 
> No need to apologise. I haven't been on the thread myself, was experiencing Broadband Internet issues for the past few days.
> 
> All is good here!!! Thanks for your post though. Have a wonderful time travelling. I have updated the SS so it's all good :smile: Take Care.
> 
> Good Luck!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Many Thanks Becky 
Take care too


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Becky26 said:


> You should call AHC, to get an update.
> Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

My wife got an email today like this " This is with reference to the file number osf********* lodged under the subclass 309 visa at our New Delhi office. I would like to introduce myself as the new case officer allocated to this application lodged on 13/09/2013.
*
Due to application growth and limited places in the migration program, applications lodged in New Delhi are currently taking up to 8 to 11 months to finalise. Whilst this is longer than initially advised, it is still well within the DIAC global service standard. The global processing timeframe for Partner application is 12 months. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision."

And there was a message recall email straightaway so we got confused.. My wife called up to this newly elected case officer as this time we had the extension no of the case office. Case officer said that our file is still within the time frame. And she won't be granting the visa until the next month at least. Looks like my wife won't be here for our 1st wedding anniversary. Not quite sure still why the case officer got changed.

Regards,
Gaurav.


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> I know!!!
> There is a complication in my case that's why things are taking longer. I'm waiting to get my passport re-issued to be able to apply for a new PCC from the RPO.
> Been 325 days since DOL for me. I think I'm way past the impatient stage and have entered the going crazy stage
> :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :crazy: :crazy::crazy::crazy:
> 
> Good Luck!!


I can completely understand!!
I have just been away from my husband for 15 days and already starting to get crazy!

What's the progress with your new passport?


----------



## Becky26

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> My wife got an email today like this " This is with reference to the file number osf********* lodged under the subclass 309 visa at our New Delhi office. I would like to introduce myself as the new case officer allocated to this application lodged on 13/09/2013.
> *
> Due to application growth and limited places in the migration program, applications lodged in New Delhi are currently taking up to 8 to 11 months to finalise. Whilst this is longer than initially advised, it is still well within the DIAC global service standard. The global processing timeframe for Partner application is 12 months. We therefore suggest that you do not make any irreversible plans or travel bookings until you have received notification of the visa decision."
> 
> And there was a message recall email straightaway so we got confused.. My wife called up to this newly elected case officer as this time we had the extension no of the case office. Case officer said that our file is still within the time frame. And she won't be granting the visa until the next month at least. Looks like my wife won't be here for our 1st wedding anniversary. Not quite sure still why the case officer got changed.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.


Hey Gaurav,

This has happened with a few other applicants as well. I'm not sure why the change of case officer happens. From this I'm guessing your file is not in final queue  
Seniors, please help! Thanks :smile:

But at least now you know what's going on. From your details in the main SS, I think things shouldn't take very long to happen now because the additional documents, medicals and PCC are already with AHC. So the new CO will just look at your file and send the file for final assessment which as per the current AHC trend is taking maximum 45 days since DOQ.

Could you also please fill out the SS Update Form to update the name of your new CO. The link to the form is in my signature below. Thanks for your help :smile:

I hope you get the visa soon. Thank for updating us. Good Luck!! Keep Praying

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> I can completely understand!!
> I have just been away from my husband for 15 days and already starting to get crazy!
> 
> What's the progress with your new passport?


Waiting for the appointment date which is in July. It's been 7 months since my husband returned to Australia. 
:faint::faint::faint::faint: :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Waiting for the appointment date which is in July
> :faint::faint::faint::faint: :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


OMG!!
So long wait just for the appointment!
And are you applying in the tatkal scheme?

I have been through the same while getting my PCC.


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> OMG!!
> So long wait just for the appointment!
> And are you applying in the tatkal scheme?
> 
> I have been through the same while getting my PCC.


No, there is no wait for Tatkaal applicants. It won't be called Tatkaal if there was.
For Tatkaal, I need to get a guarantee letter called the "Annexure F" from a government officer.
So after I came back from Australia after 4 and a half years, officers who I knew and who knew me got transferred. The best option I have is to wait patiently.

After the appointment date, the passport doesn't take longer than a week to come by post even by the normal service, because all I have to do it to get my husband's name added and my address changed.

My current passport was issued to me by the High Commission of India, Canberra in 2011. I got married in 2013, hence the re-issue.

Once I get my re-issued passport I will get my PCC issued on the same day as my RPO allows walk-in applicants.


----------



## Dontgiveup

Becky26 said:


> Hey Dontgiveup,
> 
> This thread is for applicants who applied for the partner visa to the Australian High Commission New Delhi.
> AHC in different countries have slightly different rules so following this thread might not help you a whole lot.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hello,

thanks a lot. my file has been queued on 21st April and no any feedback from SCO


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> No, there is no wait for Tatkaal applicants. It won't be called Tatkaal if there was.
> For Tatkaal, I need to get a guarantee letter called the "Annexure F" from a government officer.
> So after I came back from Australia after 4 and a half years, officers who I knew and who knew me got transferred. The best option I have is to wait patiently.
> 
> After the appointment date, the passport doesn't take longer than a week to come by post even by the normal service, because all I have to do it to get my husband's name added and my address changed.
> 
> My current passport was issued to me by the High Commission of India, Canberra in 2011. I got married in 2013, hence the re-issue.
> 
> Once I get my re-issued passport I will get my PCC issued on the same day as my RPO allows walk-in applicants.


All the best Becky for everything.
Hope you get the get the grant soon 

-Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

Dontgiveup said:


> hello,
> 
> thanks a lot. my file has been queued on 21st April and no any feedback from SCO


No worries!!!
There's a difference!! AHC New Delhi is approving files in final queue between 32-45 days since Date of Queue.
Hope you get your visa soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> All the best Becky for everything.
> Hope you get the get the grant soon
> 
> -Tanvi


Thanks Tanvi!!! Same to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kaurm

Hi All,*My husband has done medicals yesterday and I can see following statement in eMedical report:Health Case StatusThis health case was submitted to DIBP on 11 Jun 2014.This means DIBP has not received it?So this wording will change after few days to 'This health case was received by DIBP on XX Jun 2014.' ??


----------



## Becky26

kaurm said:


> Hi All,*My husband has done medicals yesterday and I can see following statement in eMedical report:Health Case StatusThis health case was submitted to DIBP on 11 Jun 2014.This means DIBP has not received it?So this wording will change after few days to 'This health case was received by DIBP on XX Jun 2014.' ??


I have already answered your question. Please refer to page 2322. Thank You!


----------



## rahul85

remya3012 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> You should get your case officer assigned ideally in 25-26 weeks. But there are lot of people on the forum who have been assigned the case officer later. I suggest you call up AHC and enquire about it. Looks like there is a delay in assignments considering the SS.
> 
> You can reach AHC on 01141221000..dial 1 and then 2 without listening to the options. You may have to be on hold for 30-45 minutes.
> 
> All the best :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Thanks remya..yeah i guess i should..will wait for this week..

Regards


----------



## VaibhavK

*to do or not to do PCC*

Hello,

Some time back I asked question that I should apply for PCC though I have not been asked for it. I thought applying for PCC may expedite the process. However I just got information that PCC is valid for 6 months only. So by the time it reaches case officer it may get expired. We may need to apply for it again then. I am really not sure if this question has been asked by anyone before. But personally I thought its good idea to apply for PCC only when asked?

The only downside I see is that PCC may take time if authorities ask to reissue the passport with husbands name on it, like in beckys case.

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## kaurm

Hi All, 

DOL: 27th Nov 2013 - PCC given at that time
CO alloctaed: 3rd June 2014
Requested for medicals only
Medical done on: 11th June 2014
Email sent to CO and she replied that she submitted case for final decision so 
DOQ: 12th June 2014

I hope they do not ask for other documents now.:fingerscrossed:

:juggle::juggle:


----------



## VaibhavK

Hi Kaurm,

When did they ask you for PCC. Please can you mention that, will be helpful to me. They have asked me for medicals only but I am planning to send PCC as well. your feedback can help me.

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## sandz03

Hi there, 

I have applied to get PCC from Chennai India, got an appointment 12 days from now.

But I cant really wait to get it done as this is the only document needed by my CO.

Kindly can anyone assist if there is a genuine consultancy who could try to get me a slot earlier.

Cheers

Sandz


----------



## kaurm

VaibhavK said:


> Hi Kaurm,
> 
> When did they ask you for PCC. Please can you mention that, will be helpful to me. They have asked me for medicals only but I am planning to send PCC as well. your feedback can help me.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


Pcc is given when we lodged visa on 27th nov 2013. Pcc was done on 3rd or 4th nov .
Now co did not ask for pcc. Co submitted for queue after medical was received... not sure if other co ask for pcc while making final decision


----------



## tanvilamba

kaurm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> DOL: 27th Nov 2013 - PCC given at that time
> CO alloctaed: 3rd June 2014
> Requested for medicals only
> Medical done on: 11th June 2014
> Email sent to CO and she replied that she submitted case for final decision so
> DOQ: 12th June 2014
> 
> I hope they do not ask for other documents now.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> :juggle::juggle:


Hi kaurm

Congratulations!!

Could you tell me your CO's code?

My CO is not replying to any of my mails :-/

Tanvi


----------



## kaurm

tanvilamba said:


> Hi kaurm
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> Could you tell me your CO's code?
> 
> My CO is not replying to any of my mails :-/
> 
> Tanvi


Code 1


----------



## Becky26

kaurm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> DOL: 27th Nov 2013 - PCC given at that time
> CO alloctaed: 3rd June 2014
> Requested for medicals only
> Medical done on: 11th June 2014
> Email sent to CO and she replied that she submitted case for final decision so
> DOQ: 12th June 2014
> 
> I hope they do not ask for other documents now.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> :juggle::juggle:


Hey kaurm,

Congratulations on getting the file in final queue. Hope you get the visa soon.
Good Luck! Thanks for the update :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sandz03 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have applied to get PCC from Chennai India, got an appointment 12 days from now.
> 
> But I cant really wait to get it done as this is the only document needed by my CO.
> 
> Kindly can anyone assist if there is a genuine consultancy who could try to get me a slot earlier.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandz


If your PSK doesn't allow walk-in applicants for PCC, then unfortunately you're going to have to wait for 12 days. As per my knowledge, there is no way you can quicken this process.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Hi Becky, 

Hope u are doing good.

I submitted my additional documents at AHC, New Delhi on june 10, 2014, kindly update.

Thank you soo much.

Warm regards
Parul Ahuja


----------



## Becky26

Parul Ahuja said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Hope u are doing good.
> 
> I submitted my additional documents at AHC, New Delhi on june 10, 2014, kindly update.
> 
> Thank you soo much.
> 
> Warm regards
> Parul Ahuja


Hey Parul,

I'm well, thanks. Hope you are doing good too :smile:
Thanks for updating us. I have updated your details in the main SS.
Good Luck!!! Hope you get the good news very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## arvindk

sandz03 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have applied to get PCC from Chennai India, got an appointment 12 days from now.
> 
> But I cant really wait to get it done as this is the only document needed by my CO.
> 
> Kindly can anyone assist if there is a genuine consultancy who could try to get me a slot earlier.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandz


hi there

Hi. 
I will be applying for my wife's pcc in another 2weeks in chennai. Thought might use a travel agent. 
Can you please tell me the procedure. If its straight forward, I will do it myself. 

Regards
Arvind


----------



## remya3012

tanvilamba said:


> Hi kaurm
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> Could you tell me your CO's code?
> 
> My CO is not replying to any of my mails :-/
> 
> Tanvi


My CO replied today and mentioned that she has received all my documents and taht they are processing it and will reach out if they need any more information.


----------



## remya3012

VaibhavK said:


> Hello,
> 
> Some time back I asked question that I should apply for PCC though I have not been asked for it. I thought applying for PCC may expedite the process. However I just got information that PCC is valid for 6 months only. So by the time it reaches case officer it may get expired. We may need to apply for it again then. I am really not sure if this question has been asked by anyone before. But personally I thought its good idea to apply for PCC only when asked?
> 
> The only downside I see is that PCC may take time if authorities ask to reissue the passport with husbands name on it, like in beckys case.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


Hi Vaibhav,

You get a CO applied after 6 months. So what you can do is probably apply for a PCC in your 3rd or 4th month and send it across, hence you will be well withing the validity of your PCC when you get your CO assigned. If you wait for the CO to ask for it, you are ideally wasting couple of days in applying and receiving and them assessing it.


----------



## Becky26

VaibhavK said:


> Hello,
> 
> Some time back I asked question that I should apply for PCC though I have not been asked for it. I thought applying for PCC may expedite the process. However I just got information that PCC is valid for 6 months only. So by the time it reaches case officer it may get expired. We may need to apply for it again then. I am really not sure if this question has been asked by anyone before. But personally I thought its good idea to apply for PCC only when asked?
> 
> The only downside I see is that PCC may take time if authorities ask to reissue the passport with husbands name on it, like in beckys case.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


PCC issued by the RPO is valid for 12 months.


----------



## human1234

Is there anyone who applied in dec2013 n got CO allocation 
Plz reply if any one is there


----------



## desai369

human1234 said:


> Is there anyone who applied in dec2013 n got CO allocation
> Plz reply if any one is there


Hi there,

I applied on 16 Dec,no co yet . I think may be next week :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Tks 

Chirag


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey rahul
I have logded my file in dec
No CO allocated as yet.
Did u apply online or u apply paper visa
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## desai369

human1234 said:


> Is there anyone who applied in dec2013 n got CO allocation
> Plz reply if any one is there


Hi human,

When you have loadge your application?


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey human1234
I have logded my file in dec
No CO allocated as yet.
Did u apply online or u apply paper visa
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey chirag
Not a singl file of dec allocated to CO..
Any guesses?
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## human1234

I hv applied paper visa on 9th dec.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

human1234 said:


> I hv applied paper visa on 9th dec.


Aww ok 
I think we will get our COs to cuming monday. 
Cheers
Surpreet


----------



## harsingh

We lodged on 11 dec and 26th week is over..hopefully we will get co soon. Waiting


----------



## desai369

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey chirag
> Not a singl file of dec allocated to CO..
> Any guesses?
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hello Surpreet,

I feel that Novemeber application all have got CO and there files are also started getting in final que,So its turn for december applicants.We can expect case officer allocation by end of next week but still cannot say as VFS increased its time frame for partner visa from 6-8 months to 8-11 months.

Moreover,we should accept that Ahc is following the trend of first come first serve basis unless some emergency cases.Lets hope we all get out visa soon,want to see my partner asap.

All the best for you visa,hope you get your visa soon.

Regards

Chirag


----------



## scorpionkingpn

Hi anyone applied in Oct'13 still awaiting visa?


----------



## rahul85

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey rahul
> I have logded my file in dec
> No CO allocated as yet.
> Did u apply online or u apply paper visa
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hi Supreet,

i applied in paper application in dec'13, eagerly :fingerscrossed: waiting for a co to be allocated now.

Regards


----------



## Arathi

scorpionkingpn said:


> Hi anyone applied in Oct'13 still awaiting visa?


Hi scorpionking

I m still waiting for my visa :-(.
DOL : Oct 31 2013
DOQ : May 13 2014

Eagerly waiting for the final decision to be made...


----------



## kaurm

Hi there
When visa is granted, is there any period that applicant have to reach australia e.g. 6 months fromdate of visa after that visa will be cancelled if they do not reach Australia? ?


----------



## girlaussie

Yes it is clearly mentioned in visa grant letter: Initial arrival must be made by xxxx date 

You can't change or extend your initial arrival date, unless you 've a compelling circumstances.

Girl Aussie



kaurm said:


> Hi there
> When visa is granted, is there any period that applicant have to reach australia e.g. 6 months fromdate of visa after that visa will be cancelled if they do not reach Australia? ?


----------



## kaurm

girlaussie said:


> Yes it is clearly mentioned in visa grant letter: Initial arrival must be made by xxxx date
> 
> You can't change or extend your initial arrival date, unless you 've a compelling circumstances.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks Girl Aussie
Do you know what is duration?


----------



## desai369

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey chirag
> I think time frame for this visa was 8 to 11 mnths as before too.
> Moreover my frnz got their visa within 7 mnths ir complete 7 mnths.
> My frnds who applied in late oct and mid november got their visa bt i think its oll depend on the circumstances..
> I was on tourist visa for 3 mnths n during my stay in australia my husband gt permanent residenc i.e in november and his case officer ask him for my medical n pcc too. We applied my partner visa online in dec n its been 6 mnths till now. N dat tym AHS highlighted in their site that file gt CO within 25 to 26 weeks n total tym can varies from 8 to 11 mnths. Bt most of frnz gt their grant within 7 mnths.
> Hopefully by the nxt mnth i vil b vd him..
> Share yours part
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hello surpreet,

When I applied for my visa at that time visa timeframe was 6-8 months by Vfs, also I did check immigration website and it was 6-8 months only.After loadging my partner visa I went to Australia on tourist visa in January and came back in April.After coming back I did. Check Vfs website and this time it is 8-11 months.

I think due overload and high number of visa application loadged thanafter ahc increased its timeframe.I wish we all get our visa 🔜 .

Best luck 🍀 

Chirag


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Bt wen i logded my file time frame was 8 to 11 mnths.
Moreover time frane changes will occur with those who applied on the date wen time frame changed or whu applied after the dat wen time frame changed.. 
Changes varies with the date of application loged.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Arathi said:


> Hi scorpionking
> 
> I m still waiting for my visa :-(.
> DOL : Oct 31 2013
> DOQ : May 13 2014
> 
> Eagerly waiting for the final decision to be made...


Hey Arathi,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*Your visa shouldn't take very long as the current waiting period after the DOQ is between 32-45 days. Happy days are near. You should start packing 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Bt wen i logded my file time frame was 8 to 11 mnths.
> Moreover time frane changes will occur with those who applied on the date wen time frame changed or whu applied after the dat wen time frame changed..
> Changes varies with the date of application loged.


8-11 months is the indicative time frame meaning AHC New Delhi tries their best to finalize majority of the files within the above mentioned time period.
The global time frame for Department of Immigration and Border Patrol is 12 months. 
The CO allocation time frame seems to be increasing and that's because of the increasing number of applications. There are handful of case officers to process these files and hundreds of thousands of visa applications. 

Like it or not, the processing time frame for India is so much better than other countries. I know some applicants who have been waiting for 18 months for their partner (309/100) visa.
Not trying to scare anyone, all I'm saying is that AHC is going to take the time they take and thinking about the visa everyday is only going to make this miserable time more miserable.
Comparing the cases with others is of no use as every case is different.

Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## girlaussie

Well it varies, however, it is before the expiry of your PCC or medical, whichever comes first. For eg: your visa grant date was: 22May, PCC expiry: 16 Nov, Medical expiry:,3 April then your initial entry date would be 16 Nov.

Mine initial entry was 6 months after my grant.

Girl Aussie



kaurm said:


> Thanks Girl Aussie
> Do you know what is duration?


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Arathi said:


> Hi scorpionking
> 
> I m still waiting for my visa :-(.
> DOL : Oct 31 2013
> DOQ : May 13 2014
> 
> Eagerly waiting for the final decision to be made...


Hello everyone..I am new 2 this forum.DOL oct 25DOQapril 16..eagerly waiting ..how long agsin😔


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



robinpriya4ever said:


> Hello everyone..I am new 2 this forum.DOL oct 25DOQapril 16..eagerly waiting ..how long agsin&#55357;&#56852;


Hey robinpriya4ever,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per current trend, AHC New Delhi is taking between 32-45 days to grant the visa since DOQ. I see your file was sent in final queue in April. 
Any reason why it's taking longer than usual for your application to get approved?

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Hai Becky,
We lodged our spouse visa application on 25th october 2013, also applied for tourist visa in december which was approved on Jan 7th 2014. My husband came to Australia on 22 nd Jan in visiting visa. We dont know the exact date when the case officer was allocated, but on April 16 th we got mail from the case officer that she has finished with the initial assessment and have sent the file for final decision. We applied through an agency in Kerala who advised us that the case officer will inform us when to depart Australia. On May 28th, we got the following mail from our case officer.
"I am writing in relation to your subclass <309 Spouse > visa application. I have completed my initial assessment of your application and at this point it appears that you satisfy the core criteria for grant of the visa. 

I note that you are currently in Australia. Before I am able to proceed with my assessment of your application you will need to depart Australia.

Please respond to this email within 28 days to advise when you will be departing Australia. 

You should provide the following information:

- your intended date of departure from Australia
- your intended destination (city and country)
- how long you intend to depart Australia for 

This email does not indicate that your application will be finalised immediately after you depart Australia. Applications will generally be finalised in accordance with our current average processing times, although processing time may be 
longer if you have spent an extended period in Australia. 

If you hold a valid visa that you permits you to stay in Australia longer than 28 days, you do not need to depart Australia immediately. However you should advise when you intend to depart Australia. 

You should be aware that depending upon your intended departure date you may be required to provide further health or character checks, or other information, before your application can be finalised. Health and character checks are generally valid for 12 months and must be valid for a visa to be granted. 

If you are booking travel we recommend that you obtain flexible tickets, as date changes may be required.

Please note that if you do not respond to this request within 28 days a decision may be taken on the basis of your current circumstances."
(DOES THAT MEAN THAT AHC WILL TAKE THE FILE AFTER 28 DAYS FROM THE DATE OF THIS MAIL?)

As per the advise , he departed Australia and reached India on 10 june 2014. Any 
idea, how long its going to take now, as we have finished 60 days in que..?Sorry to ask too many questions, but I am just too curious and miss my hubby a lot.......Hope GOD helps everyone in this forum to get their visas asap. Best wishes to all who are waiting for their visas.
Regards,
Priya


----------



## lonestar56

robinpriya4ever said:


> Hai Becky,
> We lodged our spouse visa application on 25th october 2013, also applied for tourist visa in december which was approved on Jan 7th 2014. My husband came to Australia on 22 nd Jan in visiting visa. We dont know the exact date when the case officer was allocated, but on April 16 th we got mail from the case officer that she has finished with the initial assessment and have sent the file for final decision. We applied through an agency in Kerala who advised us that the case officer will inform us when to depart Australia. On May 28th, we got the following mail from our case officer.
> "I am writing in relation to your subclass <309 Spouse > visa application. I have completed my initial assessment of your application and at this point it appears that you satisfy the core criteria for grant of the visa.
> 
> I note that you are currently in Australia. Before I am able to proceed with my assessment of your application you will need to depart Australia.
> 
> Please respond to this email within 28 days to advise when you will be departing Australia.
> 
> You should provide the following information:
> 
> - your intended date of departure from Australia
> - your intended destination (city and country)
> - how long you intend to depart Australia for
> 
> This email does not indicate that your application will be finalised immediately after you depart Australia. Applications will generally be finalised in accordance with our current average processing times, although processing time may be
> longer if you have spent an extended period in Australia.
> 
> If you hold a valid visa that you permits you to stay in Australia longer than 28 days, you do not need to depart Australia immediately. However you should advise when you intend to depart Australia.
> 
> You should be aware that depending upon your intended departure date you may be required to provide further health or character checks, or other information, before your application can be finalised. Health and character checks are generally valid for 12 months and must be valid for a visa to be granted.
> 
> If you are booking travel we recommend that you obtain flexible tickets, as date changes may be required.
> 
> Please note that if you do not respond to this request within 28 days a decision may be taken on the basis of your current circumstances."
> (DOES THAT MEAN THAT AHC WILL TAKE THE FILE AFTER 28 DAYS FROM THE DATE OF THIS MAIL?)
> 
> As per the advise , he departed Australia and reached India on 10 june 2014. Any
> idea, how long its going to take now, as we have finished 60 days in que..?Sorry to ask too many questions, but I am just too curious and miss my hubby a lot.......Hope GOD helps everyone in this forum to get their visas asap. Best wishes to all who are waiting for their visas.
> Regards,
> Priya


I think they just mentioned that you should be replying to the mail asap regarding your departure and asking to leave australia if you don't have a valid visa for more than 28 days ... You should mail your co about his departure... Don't worry yu will get your visa any time also those who travel aus on visitors face slight delay in grant .. make sure you give details..cal ahc once and update them asap. Thanks for the post .. and keep posted with update.best wishes to u guys


----------



## Becky26

*Good News!! for December 2013 Applicants*

*GREAT NEWS FOR DECEMBER 2013 APPLICANTS:-​*December 2013 applications have started getting Case Officer allocations as of June 13, 2014. SS User biroh has got Case Officer allocated to his/her file.

Keep your phones close you and keep a close check on your inbox. You could be next. Good Luck to all waiting for CO allocation!!!

Please do update us when you hear something from AHC. Thanks :smile:
Have a great day!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

*Thanks*



Becky26 said:


> *GREAT NEWS FOR DECEMBER 2013 APPLICANTS:-​*December 2013 applications have started getting Case Officer allocations as of June 13, 2014. SS User biroh has got Case Officer allocated to his/her file.
> 
> Keep your phones close you and keep a close check on your inbox. You could be next. Good Luck to all waiting for CO allocation!!!
> 
> Please do update us when you hear something from AHC. Thanks :smile:
> Have a great day!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky for the update.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

robinpriya4ever said:


> Hai Becky,
> We lodged our spouse visa application on 25th october 2013, also applied for tourist visa in december which was approved on Jan 7th 2014. My husband came to Australia on 22 nd Jan in visiting visa. We dont know the exact date when the case officer was allocated, but on April 16 th we got mail from the case officer that she has finished with the initial assessment and have sent the file for final decision. We applied through an agency in Kerala who advised us that the case officer will inform us when to depart Australia. On May 28th, we got the following mail from our case officer.
> 
> Please note that if you do not respond to this request within 28 days a decision may be taken on the basis of your current circumstances."
> (DOES THAT MEAN THAT AHC WILL TAKE THE FILE AFTER 28 DAYS FROM THE DATE OF THIS MAIL?)
> 
> As per the advise , he departed Australia and reached India on 10 june 2014. Any
> idea, how long its going to take now, as we have finished 60 days in que..?Sorry to ask too many questions, but I am just too curious and miss my hubby a lot.......Hope GOD helps everyone in this forum to get their visas asap. Best wishes to all who are waiting for their visas.
> Regards,
> Priya


Hey Priya,

So sorry to hear about the situation you're in. 
As you mentioned in your above post that your husband was in Australia until AHC adviced him to that the further processing was being delayed because he was in Australia and that the CO was waiting for your husband to depart Australia to further process the application, things might unfortunately take a little longer than usual.

Applicants who travel to Australia on a visitor visa usually depart Australia before they are notified by AHC to depart because that can cause delay in the final assessment. AHC New Delhi in most cases waits for the applicant to get offshore before they forward the file to the final queue. This is not a rule but AHC seems to be pretty strict about this.

When AHC notifies the applicants, the file is being put at the back of the pile. But when the applicant departs Australia without AHC notifying them, the file doesn't looses it's place in the queue.

*This is very important for applicants who are planning to travel to Australia on visitor visa. Leave the country before AHC notifying you!!
*
Hope this helps. Hope you get your visa soon. 
Good Luck!! Please do share the good news with us when it comes. Also please add your visa application details by filling the SS Update Form link to which is in my signature below. Thanks for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Thanks Becky for the update.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


No worries!! Good Luck!


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Hey Priya,
> 
> So sorry to hear about the situation you're in.
> As you mentioned in your above post that your husband was in Australia until AHC adviced him to that the further processing was being delayed because he was in Australia and that the CO was waiting for your husband to depart Australia to further process the application, things might unfortunately take a little longer than usual.
> 
> Applicants who travel to Australia on a visitor visa usually depart Australia before they are notified by AHC to depart because that can cause delay in the final assessment. AHC New Delhi in most cases waits for the applicant to get offshore before they forward the file to the final queue. This is not a rule but AHC seems to be pretty strict about this.
> 
> When AHC notifies the applicants, the file is being put at the back of the pile. But when the applicant departs Australia without AHC notifying them, the file doesn't looses it's place in the queue.
> 
> This is very important for applicants who are planning to travel to Australia on visitor visa. Leave the country before AHC notifying you!!
> 
> Hope this helps. Hope you get your visa soon.
> Good Luck!! Please do share the good news with us when it comes. Also please add your visa application details by filling the SS Update Form link to which is in my signature below. Thanks for your time :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Wel explained Becky , it's because of you I have decided not to travel on visitors visa and happy to get the grant in time and hassle free.


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Wel explained Becky , it's because of you I have decided not to travel on visitors visa and happy to get the grant in time and hassle free.


Thanks lonestar56!! Glad you considered my advice and I'm more glad that it helped you get the visa on time:smile:;
Hope the shopping is going well. When are you flying to Australia?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## harsingh

Becky26 said:


> *GREAT NEWS FOR DECEMBER 2013 APPLICANTS:-​*December 2013 applications have started getting Case Officer allocations as of June 13, 2014. SS User biroh has got Case Officer allocated to his/her file.
> 
> Keep your phones close you and keep a close check on your inbox. You could be next. Good Luck to all waiting for CO allocation!!!
> 
> Please do update us when you hear something from AHC. Thanks :smile:
> Have a great day!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Its a great news Becky!!!
Thanks very much for the update. Hopefully will get CO soon.
You are the backbone of this forum and Please come and visit us when you in Aus.
Regards


----------



## VaibhavK

Hi Becky,

Please can you update in the SS to mention that I did medicals on 13th June 14. Thanks.

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Hai Becky,
Thanks for your advice. I have updated our details on the spread sheet. However, our file was already placed in final que on 16 april while he was in Australia and it was taken again on 28th May( 42 days since DOQ). But, my husband was in Australia at that time. Does that mean we need to wait another 32-45 days in que again..?We have emailed the case officer regarding his departure, but didnt get any response. I called AHC regarding the same. The operator who took the phone talked with our case officer and the reply I got was 2 weeks??Any way hoping 4 the best.. I will apdate if I hear anything from AHC..Good luck to you as well..
Reggards,
Priya


----------



## Becky26

harsingh said:


> Its a great news Becky!!!
> Thanks very much for the update. Hopefully will get CO soon.
> You are the backbone of this forum and Please come and visit us when you in Aus.
> Regards


Thanks for the kind words harsingh!! Hope you get the good news soon.
Which state will you be moving to in Australia?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

VaibhavK said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Please can you update in the SS to mention that I did medicals on 13th June 14. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


Hey VaibhavK,

Thanks for the update. I have added the date to your details in the main SS.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

robinpriya4ever said:


> Hai Becky,
> Thanks for your advice. I have updated our details on the spread sheet. However, our file was already placed in final que on 16 april while he was in Australia and it was taken again on 28th May( 42 days since DOQ). But, my husband was in Australia at that time. Does that mean we need to wait another 32-45 days in que again..?We have emailed the case officer regarding his departure, but didnt get any response. I called AHC regarding the same. The operator who took the phone talked with our case officer and the reply I got was 2 weeks??Any way hoping 4 the best.. I will apdate if I hear anything from AHC..Good luck to you as well..
> Reggards,
> Priya


Hey Priya,

Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added you to the main SS. You can view your details by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

How long you're going to have to wait depends on the number of files in the final queue. All you can do at this stage is just wait and stay in close touch with AHC. Call them regularly to get an update.
Hope this helps. Good Luck and thanks again for your time. Hope you get the visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## harsingh

Hello Becky,
I will be in Victoria. Whats your destination?


----------



## Becky26

harsingh said:


> Hello Becky,
> I will be in Victoria. Whats your destination?


I'll be in Queensland :smile:


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List- 3rd Week of June 2014*

Hey Guys!!!

Hope everyone is doing well. Latest update is that as per SS, all November 2013 applications have been allocated case officers and 3 of those lucky applications are already in the final queue 

AHC has started allocating case officers to December 2013 applications now. 

Below is the updated Prediction List:-
SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
loveforever--------------------69--------------------------297
robinpriya4ever----------------61-------------------------234
lonestar56---------------------40-------------------------224lane:
Varun Chokkarapu-------------41-------------------------283
Arathi------------------------33-------------------------227
Sydney22---------------------27------------------------211lane:
Sravanthi---------------------19-------------------------214
shifa882----------------------16------------------------250
Jyoti10------------------------13------------------------265
applepie24---------------------09-----------------------209
gaurav.a.shah------------------03------------------------275
kaurm-------------------------03-------------------------200


Good Luck to everyone on this list and the rest waiting for CO allocation. Hope you all get your visas soon. Please don't forget to share the good news with us. Thanks for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Thnx for the update. 
How about your file. Why is urs taking so much time ?
Hope evrybdy gt grant very soon
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## harman87

Hello Everyone!
my wife's case is in decision in queue, We applied on 1st Oct 2013, I don't know the exact date for DIQ. suggest me guys should I apply my wife's tourist visa again?
tHANKS
Harman87


----------



## human1234

harsingh said:


> Its a great news Becky!!!
> Thanks very much for the update. Hopefully will get CO soon.
> You are the backbone of this forum and Please come and visit us when you in Aus.
> Regards


Thanks for info BECKY

But plz tell what sort of questions CO ask on call and what sort of preparation we should do?

Thanks 
Human1234


----------



## human1234

And also the guy who got CO ON 13 JUNE .. what was his file lodgment date


----------



## lonestar56

harman87 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> my wife's case is in decision in queue, We applied on 1st Oct 2013, I don't know the exact date for DIQ. suggest me guys should I apply my wife's tourist visa again?
> tHANKS
> Harman87


Hi harman87,

Its better not to travel on visitors visa when file is already in queue as it causes further delay ...just be patient you might get it very soon I have applied on Oct 29 th and got the grant on June 10 th.

It depends on case to case and case officer not to panic .max days in queue is 3 - 5 weeks currenly if am wrong correct me ... Even I don't know when mine was into final queue but I emailed them and got a reply from them on may 1 st that my file is in queue for final assessment ...my wait was for 40 days .. they are few people.who crossed 60 days mark.also ..


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Thnx for the update.
> How about your file. Why is urs taking so much time ?
> Hope evrybdy gt grant very soon
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

No worries :smile:
My file has been put on hold. My CO requested me for a new PCC. The one she currently has expires on July 2nd, 2014.
In order to be able to apply for the PCC from the RPO I need to get my husband's name and my new residential address on the passport. For that I need to get my passport re-issued, hence the wait.

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

harman87 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> my wife's case is in decision in queue, We applied on 1st Oct 2013, I don't know the exact date for DIQ. suggest me guys should I apply my wife's tourist visa again?
> tHANKS
> Harman87


Hey harman87,

I see you haven't filled out the SS update form. Could you please fill out the form, the link to which is mentioned in my signature below. Thanks for your time :smile:

Once the file goes in final queue, *AHC is taking between 32-45 days since DOQ to grant the visa* as per the current trend and the main SS. Below is the link to the main SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9. 

*Applying for the visitor visa will the biggest mistake you will make. That I'm sure will cause the worst delay. *
If you have a look at the main SS, applicants who have applied for the visitor visa and travelled to Australia at the wrong time are still waiting for their partner visa for over 60 days since DOQ. I'm sure delay is the last thing you want.

I'm sure the seniors will agree with me. Final decision is your's. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Thanks for info BECKY
> 
> But plz tell what sort of questions CO ask on call and what sort of preparation we should do?
> 
> Thanks
> Human1234


Hey Human1234,

No worries, glad I can help :smile:
The questions are based on your relationship with your partner like their birthday, details of their family members, where the family members live, where your partner works, how long have they worked with that particular company, where your partner lives, how long you have known your partner, where and when did you meet your partner for the first time, etc.
Seniors, please advice. Thanks :smile:

Hope this helps. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> And also the guy who got CO ON 13 JUNE .. what was his file lodgment date


Below is the link to the SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

You'll be able to see the progress of the CO allocation.
Good Luck. Hope this helps!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Hi harman87,
> 
> Its better not to travel on visitors visa when file is already in queue as it causes further delay ...just be patient you might get it very soon I have applied on Oct 29 th and got the grant on June 10 th.
> 
> It depends on case to case and case officer not to panic .max days in queue is 3 - 5 weeks currenly if am wrong correct me ... Even I don't know when mine was into final queue but I emailed them and got a reply from them on may 1 st that my file is in queue for final assessment ...my wait was for 40 days .. *they are few people.who crossed 60 days mark.also* ..


I agree!! The ones that have crossed 60 days in DOQ are the ones that went to Australia on visitor visa. 
I'm not saying that everyone who travels to Australia on a visitor visa faces delays, all I'm saying is that *timing is the most important factor* if or when one is planning to visit their partner in Australia.

*The first 6 months after partner visa is lodged when the applicants wait for CO allocation (25-26 weeks' period) is the safest time to travel.* As soon as the CO is allocated thing move along fairly quickly. And if there are no complications with your case, one can easily get the visa approved with 2 months of CO allocation.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## applepie24

Guys I've heard no more visas until after 15 July, has anyone heard anything of this sort from their CO?


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Form where u came to knw about this?


----------



## sam88

*Visa delay*

Hating life


----------



## human1234

Sam88
Be patient n divert your mind n use your energy some where else ...


----------



## sam88

I am trying not to think about that , what about you hows your visa going


----------



## human1234

I dont know abt dat still waiting from last 6 months
We can't do anything else WAIT
But m just following my old sport of body building


----------



## harman87

Thanks Becky and Lonestar,
I better waITTTTTT


----------



## Becky26

harman87 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> my wife's case is in decision in queue, *We applied on 1st Oct 2013*, I don't know the exact date for DIQ. suggest me guys should I apply my wife's tourist visa again?
> tHANKS
> Harman87





harman87 said:


> Thanks Becky and Lonestar,
> I better waITTTTTT


Hey,

Can you please check the details you have filled in the SS Update Form. Some of the dates are incorrect. 

Below are the dates you've provided:-
*Date of Lodgement:- 10/01/2013;*
*Date CO Assigned:- 05/06/2014* (After 247 days since DOL); and
*Date when Case has been forwarded for final decision:- 05/09/2013*
*Tourist Visa Application Date:- 01/11/2013
Tourist Visa Approved:- 11/06/2013
*
*Your file was sent to final decision before your file was allocated a CO???* :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
Kindly please correct them. Look forward to your reply.
Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

Hi All,

I got a mail from the AHC today stating that they have not received the PCC that I had sent them on the 4th of June. So that is either misplaced by the VFS or the AHC. 

So I suggest that anybody who is applying for the PCC to get 2 signed copies at least, in case such scenarios arise.Thankfully the PSK had given me 2 copies, hence I am not in trouble.

Regards,
Remya


----------



## lonestar56

remya3012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a mail from the AHC today stating that they have not received the PCC that I had sent them on the 4th of June. So that is either misplaced by the VFS or the AHC.
> 
> So I suggest that anybody who is applying for the PCC to get 2 signed copies at least, in case such scenarios arise.Thankfully the PSK had given me 2 copies, hence I am not in trouble.
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Thanks for the update .


----------



## lonestar56

lonestar56 said:


> Thanks for the update .


I got two copies one for partner and one for visitors ... I don't think for visitors its necessary to give them pcc am...not sure , but I submitted it


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a mail from the AHC today stating that they have not received the PCC that I had sent them on the 4th of June. So that is either misplaced by the VFS or the AHC.
> 
> So I suggest that anybody who is applying for the PCC to get 2 signed copies at least, in case such scenarios arise.Thankfully the PSK had given me 2 copies, hence I am not in trouble.
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Oh Crap!!!! Really????? 
That is so irresponsible of whoever lost such an important document!! Did you ask VFS what happened what's the reason of this confusion?

*Can you please tell me how I can request 2 copies of my PCC.* I'm worried now 
Thanks so much for your help. 
Good Luck! Hope AHC receives your PCC soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> Oh Crap!!!! Really?????
> That is so irresponsible of whoever lost such an important document!! Did you ask VFS what happened what's the reason of this confusion?
> 
> *Can you please tell me how I can request 2 copies of my PCC.* I'm worried now
> Thanks so much for your help.
> Good Luck! Hope AHC receives your PCC soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

The VFS told me that they are positive that they did not misplace it..so I am not sure where it went missing.

I did not ask them for 2 copies..they just gave me. But you need to go to the enquiry counter to collect the PCC so you can probably ask them to give you 2 copies.They take a print out of the PCC only after you go to the PSK to collect, so that shouldn't be an issue.

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> The VFS told me that they are positive that they did not misplace it..so I am not sure where it went missing.
> 
> I did not ask them for 2 copies..they just gave me. But you need to go to the enquiry counter to collect the PCC so you can probably ask them to give you 2 copies.They take a print out of the PCC only after you go to the PSK to collect, so that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Hey Remya,

You must be so glad to have two copies of the PCC *phewwww*
I will keep the tips in mind when applying for my PCC. _One more thing- is there an additional charge for the 2nd PCC copy?_ Just wondering :smile:

Thank you so much for your reply. I really appreciate it. 
Good Luck, hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> Hey Remya,
> 
> You must be so glad to have two copies of the PCC *phewwww*
> I will keep the tips in mind when applying for my PCC. _One more thing- is there an additional charge for the 2nd PCC copy?_ Just wondering :smile:
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply. I really appreciate it.
> Good Luck, hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

There are no additional charges for the 2nd copy.

Yes, I was relieved I had 2 copies. God bless the guy who gave me 2 copies 

I hope you get your visa soon too Becky. It is a long wait for all of us..but it's much longer for you. Everytime I see your posts I sincerely wish that you should get your visa real quick. All the Best.

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> There are no additional charges for the 2nd copy.
> 
> Yes, I was relieved I had 2 copies. God bless the guy who gave me 2 copies
> 
> I hope you get your visa soon too Becky. It is a long wait for all of us..but it's much longer for you. Everytime I see your posts I sincerely wish that you should get your visa real quick. All the Best.
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Hey Remya,

Thanks so very much for your reply. I really appreciate your help. I'm sure this tip will help many others in the future. 
Thank you for your kind words and wishes. I hope you get your visa soon as well.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## applepie24

They automatically (and thankfully) provide two copies of the PCC, best to email a copy of the PCC and also send it via registered post. Mark your file number, C/O if you have one, applicant's full name and passport number on the post. Following this, you should receive a confirmation that additional paperwork has been received and this will be attached to your file. Something along the lines of:

Acknowledgement of receipt of additional documents for PARTNER visa sub
class 309

Additional documents for the above mentioned file have been received by the
Australian High Commission visa office in New Delhi, through post.

The information you have provided has been forwarded to the concerned area
and your case officer will contact you directly.


----------



## 496402-dron

I guess all psk issue two pcc , if they dont then ask for two. 
If you send your documents by registered post or any Courier , you can track your documents are received or not , also you can advise ahc by giving your tracking number or number which vfs provided to you. 

This kind of mistake could happen with second pcc also (if bad luck)
So yes agree with applepie24 , do send scanned copy as well as hard copy via registered post .

if lost you can claim money from indian post or courier company .


----------



## Varun Chokkarapu

*Visa granted*

Hi friends
This is to let you all know that I have received mail from CO this morning with the visa grant.

Thanks


----------



## human1234

Congrats varun 
Party time ... enjoy the moment


----------



## sam88

Congrats Mate


----------



## human1234

And the one who was saying no visa till july ...to yeah kya hai..
Plz dont give any wrong info


----------



## applepie24

human1234 said:


> And the one who was saying no visa till july ...to yeah kya hai..
> Plz dont give any wrong info


Not giving wrong info mate, asked if other peoples c/o had mentioned something along the same line to them. My c/o has advised me our visa will come in July as the number of granted/those receiving grants in June have been determined already and no more will be granted as the quota has been reached. I'm not providing incorrect information just relaying anything I hear. I am eager for the visa just like the rest of us.


----------



## applepie24

Varun Chokkarapu said:


> Hi friends
> This is to let you all know that I have received mail from CO this morning with the visa grant.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats mate, all the best to you and your partner.


----------



## remya3012

Varun Chokkarapu said:


> Hi friends
> This is to let you all know that I have received mail from CO this morning with the visa grant.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats...All the best


----------



## Sushy

*Two original PCC's*

*Hey Becky, U will get two PCC's, so do not worry. That day when I got my 2 PCC's, there were other people in the queue and all of them got 2 each, so no worries dear. Hope everything goes smoothly. Prayers with U. 

Love,
Sushy*


----------



## remya3012

Sushy said:


> *Hey Becky, U will get two PCC's, so do not worry. That day when I got my 2 PCC's, there were other people in the queue and all of them got 2 each, so no worries dear. Hope everything goes smoothly. Prayers with U.
> 
> Love,
> Sushy*


And I was under the impression that they were kind to me  :bolt:


----------



## Sushy

*LOL no Remya... I saw everyone got 2 PCC's... Tell u what, I was about to ask for 3 PCC's that day ....hahahahaa*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Varun Chokkarapu said:


> Hi friends
> This is to let you all know that I have received mail from CO this morning with the visa grant.
> 
> Thanks


*Congratulations Varun 
Have a wonderful life ahead 
*


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Hearty congratulations !!!


----------



## human1234

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Congratulations Varun
> Have a wonderful life ahead


Hi varun
Plz tell ur lodgment date , co allocation


----------



## applepie24

Sushy said:


> *LOL no Remya... I saw everyone got 2 PCC's... Tell u what, I was about to ask for 3 PCC's that day ....hahahahaa*


Better safe than sorry !! haha


----------



## applepie24

human1234 said:


> Hi varun
> Plz tell ur lodgment date , co allocation


DOL = 05/09/2013
Date CO assigned = 05/03/2014
DOQ = 05/05/2014
Visa grant = 17/06/14


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Varun Chokkarapu said:


> Hi friends
> This is to let you all know that I have received mail from CO this morning with the visa grant.
> 
> Thanks


Many Many Congratulations Varun!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane:lane:
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead and wish you a blessed reunion. Take Care. Thank you for sharing this great news with us.
God Bless You!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

Hey Everyone!!

Hope you'll are having a good week. So far there have been only 3 grants and this is the first month in 2014 that the number of visas have reached the same number of grants in comparison to 2013's visa grant tally, Thank God!!!!
Having said that, this still is not a good number. But at least something is better than nothing

Below is the updated Prediction List:-
SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
loveforever--------------------69--------------------------297
robinpriya4ever----------------61-------------------------234
lonestar56---------------------40-------------------------224lane:
Varun Chokkarapu-------------43-------------------------285lane:
harman87---------------------39-------------------------259
Arathi------------------------33-------------------------227
Sydney22---------------------27------------------------211lane:
Sravanthi---------------------19-------------------------214
shifa882----------------------16------------------------250
Jyoti10------------------------13------------------------265
applepie24---------------------09-----------------------209
gaurav.a.shah------------------03------------------------275
kaurm-------------------------03-------------------------200


3 gone, 9 more to go!! Good Luck and please keep us updated. Thanks :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hey Becky, U will get two PCC's, so do not worry. That day when I got my 2 PCC's, there were other people in the queue and all of them got 2 each, so no worries dear. Hope everything goes smoothly. Prayers with U.
> 
> Love,
> Sushy*


Hey Sushy!!! 

How are you? Thanks so much for your post. Good to know that the PSK provides 2 original copies of the PCC. I guess they consider that margin of error that can happen with the oh so responsible Indian Postage Service or the perhaps AHC 


Hope you're doing well. Thanks once again for your reply and kind wishes.
Take Care.

:hug::hug:
Becky


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Hi varun
> Plz tell ur lodgment date , co allocation


Kindly please bookmark the SpreadSheet link mentioned below:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

All the application details of all the members on this thread is available in the SS.
Thank you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Varun Chokkarapu said:


> Hi friends
> This is to let you all know that I have received mail from CO this morning with the visa grant.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations


----------



## scorpionkingpn

Hey guys I spoke to the co today and they told me that June 16 to june 30th no visas will b granted due to year end...
Overdue visas in queue shall be given in July first or second week 

guys b prepared!!


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hi surpreet

Can you telle the whole procedure in online. Can u also tell me how to submit additional documents thru online


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey arvi
By lodging and paying for your application online through ImmiAccount you will be able to, among other things:

track the progress of your application
change your personal details
upload any further requested information instantly

They are expecting that online lodgement of visa applications will ultimately result in the faster delivery of services so they encourage all of our Indian, Nepalese and Bhutanese clients to explore new ImmiAccount facility. 
Immi account can create those who are applyng gor ur visa. He can chk the progress of ur application through immi account. Time frame for online lodgemnt is same as paper visa. Infact you can send additional document ( scanned , attested ) faster through online facility.. 
Hope this help you
Thankew
Surpreet


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey scorpionkingpn
Can i knw ur DOL, DOQ plz?
U can see the spreadsheet one of SS user gt grant on 17 june.. Its bit confusing.
Becky comment on this plz..


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



scorpionkingpn said:


> Hey guys I spoke to the co today and they told me that June 16 to june 30th no visas will b granted due to year end...
> Overdue visas in queue shall be given in July first or second week
> 
> guys b prepared!!


Hey scorpionkingpn,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them in the main SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*Thanks for sharing such important information with us. I guess it's not a suprising news with the Australian Financial year coming to an end the family visas quotas must have been met and so they have temporarily pushed the pause button on any further grants until the new year from July 1st, 2014.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey scorpionkingpn
> Can i knw ur DOL, DOQ plz?
> U can see the spreadsheet one of SS user gt grant on 17 june.. Its bit confusing.
> Becky comment on this plz..


Hey Surpreet kaur,

SS user and thread member Varun Chokkarapu got his visa approved yesterday.
Please let me know what's confusing you in the SS. It is pretty straightforward.
Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Scorpionking has mention in his thread that from 16 june to 1 july AHC Wudnt grant any visa wheras varun got his grant on 17 june. This is the confusion.. 
Moreover i want to ask wud they stop allocation of CO too ??
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Scorpionking has mention in his thread that from 16 june to 1 july AHC Wudnt grant any visa wheras varun got his grant on 17 june. This is the confusion..
> Moreover i want to ask wud they stop allocation of CO too ??
> Regards
> Surpreet


First of, I'm not sure how strict AHC will be when it comes to dates as in from when to when they won't be granting any visas. But one thing is for sure and we all can see it that the number of grants have been cut down to bare minimum which is because of the end of the financial year. We can also see that in the SS Summary Graphs that June 2013 was a very slow month as well. Applicants waiting for their visas you unfortunately might have to wait till July 2014 to get the visa. I know this sucks!!! :mmph::mmph:

Second, the end of financial year shouldn't affect CO allocation. It's only for the visa grants. Files can still be very well allocated COs and sent to the final queue during this time.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Thnkeww so much
You are the indispnsbl part of this forum
Hats off to uh
Thnkew


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Thnkeww so much
> You are the indispnsbl part of this forum
> Hats off to uh
> Thnkew


No worries :smile: Thanks for your kind words. I'm not the only one here. There are other seniors who provide us with valuable information as well. Thanks to them for being such a great help to each other.

Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey Ansh311,

How are you? Just checking up if you got any update from AHC? Any news on the visitor visa application or partner visa application? Will be a year since DOL very soon for both of us:frusty::frusty: 
Look forward to your reply. Take Care.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey loveforever,

How are you? Just wondering if you have received any updates from AHC regarding your partner visa application. It's been 72 days in the final queue for you. Kindly please update us if there have been developments of your file.
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time :smile:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Medicals*

Hey All,

Hope everyone is doing well. I have a questions regarding medicals.
My medicals expire on August 4, 2014. I will be applying for a new PCC from the RPO as soon as I get my re-issued passport. Now that PCC will be valid for 12 months until sometime late 2015.

As we all know that the initial entry date is the expiry date of either the PCC or the medicals whichever expire first. My medicals will be expiring before I can apply for a new PCC. *I'm worried if AHC will request me to do medicals again. Or will the new PCC be enough for them to grant the visa?
*
Can our experienced seniors please help me. Getting worried now that I just realized the my medicals will be expiring in less than 2 months :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :mmph::mmph::mmph::mmph:
Look forward to your replies. Thanks so much for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I have a questions regarding medicals.
> My medicals expire on August 4, 2014. I will be applying for a new PCC from the RPO as soon as I get my re-issued passport. Now that PCC will be valid for 12 months until sometime late 2015.
> 
> As we all know that the initial entry date is the expiry date of either the PCC or the medicals whichever expire first. My medicals will be expiring before I can apply for a new PCC. I'm worried if AHC will request me to do medicals again. Or will the new PCC be enough for them to grant the visa?
> 
> Can our experienced seniors please help me. Getting worried now that I just realized the my medicals will be expiring in less than 2 months :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :mmph::mmph::mmph::mmph:
> Look forward to your replies. Thanks so much for your time :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky , 

It's ahc nt doing things in right time in this case.... I wish u get the visa well in time before your medicals expire .... Who's your co...?....you must check with other guys who got visa after 12 th month mark ?..it's their problem just get it done if co asks for...I wish u get it by July ..and shd be placed in queue this month .. don't tell your co abt it  it's again a task Pcc and now medicals and just be prepared to get medicals done.n.worst case .. like you applied freshly .. take a chill pill enjoy Indian life style few more months because in 2-3 mnths u will be an aussie again ...pardon me if I have suggested u wrong ..........


I am flying to Sydney for the first time on.24 th .. confused ... Just waiting to experience a dif life style .. I am nt sure..what to pack and what not ... Are all Indian masalas and pickles allowd


----------



## Ansh311

Hi Becky... They are still waiting for my security clearance from other agency in Aus. Both the applications are waiting the same .


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Hey Becky ,
> 
> It's ahc nt doing things in right time in this case.... I wish u get the visa well in time before your medicals expire .... Who's your co...?....you must check with other guys who got visa after 12 th month mark ?..it's their problem just get it done if co asks for...I wish u get it by July ..and shd be placed in queue this month .. don't tell your co abt it  it's again a task Pcc and now medicals and just be prepared to get medicals done.n.worst case .. like you applied freshly .. take a chill pill enjoy Indian life style few more months because in 2-3 mnths u will be an aussie again ...pardon me if I have suggested u wrong ..........
> 
> 
> I am flying to Sydney for the first time on.24 th .. confused ... Just waiting to experience a dif life style .. I am nt sure..what to pack and what not ... Are all Indian masalas and pickles allowd


Thanks for the reply lonestar56. I'll email my CO this week. Hope she doesn't ask me to get the medicals done again.
As much as I want to enjoy the "Indian life style" I can't. I miss my husband. The only think I want is to be next to my husband. Just hope all this is over soon. Thanks for the positive encouragement. I appreciate it :smile:

I'm not too sure what species or pickles you can take. Whenever I travelled to Australia in the past I never took any of these with me. You will get almost every spice and pickle in Australia. Specially Sydney and Melbourne, there is a very large Indian population living in these state capitals so you don't need to stress over taking spices. There are many Indian stores which sell M.D.H brand spices and all the good brand pickles, snakes from Haldiram, etc.

Hope this helps. Australia is beautiful and Australians are amazing and welcoming people. You will love it. Take Care, have a fun and safe flight. Bondi beach awaits you 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Ansh311 said:


> Hi Becky... They are still waiting for my security clearance from other agency in Aus. Both the applications are waiting the same .


Hey Ansh311,

Thanks so much for your reply. Good Luck mate!! This sucks!! 
Hope you get some news soon. Take Care.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for the reply lonestar56. I'll email my CO this week. Hope she doesn't ask me to get the medicals done again.
> As much as I want to enjoy the "Indian life style" I can't. I miss my husband. The only think I want is to be next to my husband. Just hope all this is over soon. Thanks for the positive encouragement. I appreciate it :smile:
> 
> I'm not too sure what species or pickles you can take. Whenever I travelled to Australia in the past I never took any of these with me. You will get almost every spice and pickle in Australia. Specially Sydney and Melbourne, there is a very large Indian population living in these state capitals so you don't need to stress over taking spices. There are many Indian stores which sell M.D.H brand spices and all the good brand pickles, snakes from Haldiram, etc.
> 
> Hope this helps. Australia is beautiful and Australians are amazing and welcoming people. You will love it. Take Care, have a fun and safe flight. Bondi beach awaits you
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Typo *snacks from Haldiram*


----------



## remya3012

applepie24 said:


> Better safe than sorry !! haha


My PCC has finally reached the AHC...status: in progress !!! When will this go in final queue at least ?? :drama:


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for the reply lonestar56. I'll email my CO this week. Hope she doesn't ask me to get the medicals done again.
> As much as I want to enjoy the "Indian life style" I can't. I miss my husband. The only think I want is to be next to my husband. Just hope all this is over soon. Thanks for the positive encouragement. I appreciate it :smile:
> 
> I'm not too sure what species or pickles you can take. Whenever I travelled to Australia in the past I never took any of these with me. You will get almost every spice and pickle in Australia. Specially Sydney and Melbourne, there is a very large Indian population living in these state capitals so you don't need to stress over taking spices. There are many Indian stores which sell M.D.H brand spices and all the good brand pickles, snakes from Haldiram, etc.
> 
> Hope this helps. Australia is beautiful and Australians are amazing and welcoming people. You will love it. Take Care, have a fun and safe flight. Bondi beach awaits you
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Yeah even my Husb told me not get any if them .. it's just my mom and grandmom insisting me .. can't say no .


----------



## remya3012

lonestar56 said:


> Yeah even my Husb told me not get any if them .. it's just my mom and grandmom insisting me .. can't say no .


I think you can take masalas..last time when my husband went back he had taken masalas along...he got 10 packets and was saying he would get only 2 packets there for the same price in Australia :wacko:

I remember my husband saying you can take pickles as long as they are packed and sealed and had MRP on it.But you'll need to declare them in the airport (my mom forced him to take pickles once..and he couldn't say no to his MIL :lol:

If you don't declare and take any food items and you get caught, you'll need to pay a fine of $250 ( i believe) . Anyway, just confirm these facts before you go ahead as I have ONLY HEARD about these and never experienced.

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Sushy

*Hey Becky, I don't like commenting something negative especially when you are going through a rough time. But what you have mentioned looks like there are chances that your CO can ask you for another medical report (if your medicals expiring before you can apply for a new PCC again). I wish my doubt goes wrong but my sincere advise would be, contact immediately your CO and let her know your plight at the earliest without any further delay since you did let her know that your PCC would expire and then when she asked you for another PCC remember? So keep it clear and mark it in black and white without giving it a second thought.

Love,
Sushy*


----------



## Amaanisingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey darl!!!!
> 
> I'm alright, I think  So good to hear from you
> No need to apologize, I understand you must've been busy.
> 
> How are you? How was your trip?
> 
> Still waiting for the visa.... going to be 11 months on June 21 since my DOL. Stuck with my complicated case. Don't know when my prayers will be answered and I'll be able to see my husband again.
> 
> Thanks for checking up on me :smile: Very kind of you.
> Take Care.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey girl...
I must say u r one strong and a very good soul...yoU r waiting from so long... N on top of that without loosing your mind and patience .. You are helping others...

God bless you thousand times and wish u grant soon... N you be blessed wid 'they lived happily forever ' kind of story ending...

And i am just busy with my girl... Learning new things.. Exploring new place... Feeling homesick too..

Trying to find new home near indian community people... 
Thats all at the moment..


----------



## Amaanisingh

Sorry as this one's bit out of thread's topic..
If anyone knows anything about parent's tourist visa..

Like i am thinking to apple for my parents... Bt need some help 
If anyone there to share some info on that


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hey Becky, I don't like commenting something negative especially when you are going through a rough time. But what you have mentioned looks like there are chances that your CO can ask you for another medical report (if your medicals expiring before you can apply for a new PCC again). I wish my doubt goes wrong but my sincere advise would be, contact immediately your CO and let her know your plight at the earliest without any further delay since you did let her know that your PCC would expire and then when she asked you for another PCC remember? So keep it clear and mark it in black and white without giving it a second thought.
> 
> Love,
> Sushy*


Hey Sushy,

Thanks so much for your post. I really appreciate you being so clear and honest in providing me your valuable advice with this. After I realised the medicals issue, another issue came up. 
*The new issue is that because to get the medicals, we need a valid passport, I cannot do anything until I get my new re-issued passport. Or you reckon I can get the medicals done before I surrender my passport and then when the new passport comes, I can just send my new passport details to AHC.*:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

Can anyone confirm if the applicant needs a passport to get the medicals done. And what if that passport is surrendered after the medicals are received by DIPB can the passport details be changed after as the HAP ID is linked to the passport?

I look forward to your advice. Thanks so much Sushy!! 
Good Luck!

:hug::hug::hug::hug:
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

remya3012 said:


> I think you can take masalas..last time when my husband went back he had taken masalas along...he got 10 packets and was saying he would get only 2 packets there for the same price in Australia :wacko:
> 
> I remember my husband saying you can take pickles as long as they are packed and sealed and had MRP on it.But you'll need to declare them in the airport (my mom forced him to take pickles once..and he couldn't say no to his MIL :lol:
> 
> If you don't declare and take any food items and you get caught, you'll need to pay a fine of $250 ( i believe) . Anyway, just confirm these facts before you go ahead as I have ONLY HEARD about these and never experienced.
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Oh thanks for sharing .. I ll make sure while packing the some mrp is written on it ... Let's see what happens I am gonna carry masalas and a pickle which are home made


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Hey girl...
> I must say u r one strong and a very good soul...yoU r waiting from so long... N on top of that without loosing your mind and patience .. You are helping others...
> 
> God bless you thousand times and wish u grant soon... N you be blessed wid 'they lived happily forever ' kind of story ending...
> 
> And i am just busy with my girl... Learning new things.. Exploring new place... Feeling homesick too..
> 
> Trying to find new home near indian community people...
> Thats all at the moment..


Hey Amaanisingh!!

Thanks so much for your kind words. I guess love makes you do crazy things and the hope of happy ever after can make on go an extra thousand miles. Living with the hope that one day I'll be next to my husband for the rest of my life.

Good to know you're well and exploring. Take Care!!! Hope you find a new place soon ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2: Thanks for your post 

:hug::hug:
Becky


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sushy,
> 
> Thanks so much for your post. I really appreciate you being so clear and honest in providing me your valuable advice with this. After I realised the medicals issue, another issue came up.
> The new issue is that because to get the medicals, we need a valid passport, I cannot do anything until I get my new re-issued passport. Or you reckon I can get the medicals done before I surrender my passport and then when the new passport comes, I can just send my new passport details to AHC.:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the applicant needs a passport to get the medicals done. And what if that passport is surrendered after the medicals are received by DIPB can the passport details be changed after as the HAP ID is linked to the passport?
> 
> I look forward to your advice. Thanks so much Sushy!!
> Good Luck!
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug:
> Becky


I wish your co doesn't ask for medicals at all.. once u get your new passport and Pcc thereforth...update them wait for them to give u new hap id if they do so or maybe u can use the same hap Id....jus puttin in my thoughts ... It all depends on Co therefore


----------



## Becky26

Amaanisingh said:


> Sorry as this one's bit out of thread's topic..
> If anyone knows anything about parent's tourist visa..
> 
> Like i am thinking to apple for my parents... Bt need some help
> If anyone there to share some info on that


Are you planning on sponsoring their trip? It's going to be the same forms which everyone fills out for a visitor visa. You would just need to prove your relation with your parents, explain the reason of their visit to Australia, all the relevant details and write an invitation letter for your parents. This is a guess. Please do ask around.

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> I wish your co doesn't ask for medicals at all.. once u get your new passport and Pcc thereforth...update them wait for them to give u new hap id if they do so or maybe u can use the same hap Id....jus puttin in my thoughts ... It all depends on Co therefore


Thanks lonestar56 for your reply. I hope for the same that the CO won't request medicals. 
I'm just wondering if after the medicals are done, can the passport details be changed :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

Hope you have fun travels. Take Care. Thanks again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sushy,
> 
> Thanks so much for your post. I really appreciate you being so clear and honest in providing me your valuable advice with this. After I realised the medicals issue, another issue came up.
> *The new issue is that because to get the medicals, we need a valid passport, I cannot do anything until I get my new re-issued passport. Or you reckon I can get the medicals done before I surrender my passport and then when the new passport comes, I can just send my new passport details to AHC.*:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the applicant needs a passport to get the medicals done. And what if that passport is surrendered after the medicals are received by DIPB can the passport details be changed after as the HAP ID is linked to the passport?
> 
> I look forward to your advice. Thanks so much Sushy!!
> Good Luck!
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug:
> Becky



Hi Becky,

I recently did my medicals and the hospital had asked me for photostat copy of my passport and wanted to see my originals as well.

I suggest you call up your CO and ask her/him whether you need to do the medicals again and also ask if you can get it done before you surrender the passport and if your HAP ID will be valid...ideally u they should receive your medical clearance before you surrender your passport as the maximum time taken to receive medicals is 7 working days.

All the Best Becky :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I recently did my medicals and the hospital had asked me for photostat copy of my passport and wanted to see my originals as well.
> 
> I suggest you call up your CO and ask her/him whether you need to do the medicals again and also ask if you can get it done before you surrender the passport and if your HAP ID will be valid...ideally u they should receive your medical clearance before you surrender your passport as the maximum time taken to receive medicals is 7 working days.
> 
> All the Best Becky :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Hey Remya,

Thanks a lot for your reply. I will try to get in touch with my CO ASAP! I will keep you guys updated. This drama seems to be never ending. Loving life right now :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:

Thanks for your kind wishes. Good Luck to you too.
Great to know that your PCC was finally received by AHC 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

lonestar56 said:


> Oh thanks for sharing .. I ll make sure while packing the some mrp is written on it ... Let's see what happens I am gonna carry masalas and a pickle which are home made


Once you reach Australia..let us know how the pickle and masala transition went..I too want to take a few stuff from here when I go to Australia. :thumb:


----------



## remya3012

Just wondering...I did my medical on the 31st of May and the AHC received it atleast 12 days back...If there was anything wrong I would have been intimated by now, right! ???


----------



## Dip8

Hi Becky,
M new to this forum, but been silently following it for past few months nw. 
I have lodged my spouse visa on 10 jan 2014. 
Medicals done on 4 feb 2014.
No case officer assigned yet!!!!
If u dont mind Becky, may i have a little hint of the complication in ur case
As mine is a complicated case too. 

Thanks

Kind regards,
Dip8


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Just wondering...I did my medical on the 31st of May and the AHC received it atleast 12 days back...If there was anything wrong I would have been intimated by now, right! ???


That is normal, if there were any issues AHC will definitely contact you. 
The sign that everything is alright is that your medicals have been received by AHC so quick. 

Had there been any issues, your reports would have been sent to Manual Processing Centre in Sydney for manual processing which could have taken a maximum of 4 months to get clearance.

So just relax! Everything is fine! Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> That is normal, if there were any issues AHC will definitely contact you.
> The sign that everything is alright is that your medicals have been received by AHC so quick.
> 
> Had there been any issues, your reports would have been sent to Manual Processing Centre in Sydney for manual processing which could have taken a maximum of 4 months to get clearance.
> 
> So just relax! Everything is fine! Good Luck!
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky for your kind words...I was a little concerned about my medicals as I have high allergy levels in my blood due to the Bangalore climate/pollution and that often makes my chest x-ray look cloudy.


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Thanks Becky for your kind words...I was a little concerned about my medicals as I have high allergy levels in my blood due to the Bangalore climate/pollution and that often makes my chest x-ray look cloudy.


No worries, just sit back and enjoy FIFA 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Dip8 said:


> Hi Becky,
> M new to this forum, but been silently following it for past few months nw.
> I have lodged my spouse visa on 10 jan 2014.
> Medicals done on 4 feb 2014.
> No case officer assigned yet!!!!
> If u dont mind Becky, may i have a little hint of the complication in ur case
> As mine is a complicated case too.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kind regards,
> Dip8


Hey Dip8,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*My complication is that my onshore partner (820/801) visa application (on de-facto basis) was rejected on the basis of lack of evidence to prove our relationship. Everything happened very quickly and before I could supply DIBP with more documents, my case was allocated a CO without any notification from him and he made his decision based on the documents he had in front of him.
After my husband and I applied for the partner visa in December 2012, we got married in March 2013 and were going to supply more evidence from our wedding ceremony but before we could submit the documents I called up the DIBP office in Brisbane to let them know that we got married and want to send the additional documents as proof and it was then I was told by the operator that the CO has denied my application.
We were advised by DIBP that I can't apply for partner visa again while being onshore. So they said I can apply for it again from India. That's what my husband and did. We flew back together to India in May 2013. We applied on July 22nd, 2013 on marriage basis. The CO is satisfied with our file. Mind you this time the evidence file was about a 750 page file 

More complications arose after my CO requested for a new PCC after I informed her that the PCC I submitted at the time of my application is due to expire on July 02, 2014. That PCC was issued by the High Commission of India, Canberra as I lived in Australia for over 4 years and my passport was renewed in Australia. 
As the PCC from RPO is a mandatory character requirement of AHC, I was not sure if I could apply for a PCC from my PSK in India as the renewed passport was issued by Canberra. That took me a while to gather information on this topic. 
After that issue was solved, I went to PSK and was told to get my passport re-issued to get my husband's name and my current residential address updated then only they would issue me my PCC hwell:hwell:hwell:hwell:

So currently I'm waiting to get my passport re-issued after which I can apply for a new PCC. PCC is the only document that my CO is waiting for to send my file to the final queue. 

Today I realized that my medicals expire in less than 2 months and whether AHC will be requesting me to get them done again.
My oh my!!!! Dramas don't seem to leave me alone....This is my story:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

Please do share yours. Look forward to your reply.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Becky, may I ask what is keeping you from upgrading your passport renewal application to tatkaal scheme if you have not applied in the category..? Thr upgradation only costs INR 2k and is quite simple really if you contact ypur PSK info centre. Which city are you applying from? Bangalore is pretty efficient, I am sure all other PSKs are too.

I too have been away from my husband since our wedding in Sep 2012 and want to see your application progress asap too  .. you hqve been so kind to the rest of us applicants in this forum, motivating and guiding!


----------



## remya3012

nairdh said:


> Becky, may I ask what is keeping you from upgrading your passport renewal application to tatkaal scheme if you have not applied in the category..? Thr upgradation only costs INR 2k and is quite simple really if you contact ypur PSK info centre. Which city are you applying from? Bangalore is pretty efficient, I am sure all other PSKs are too.
> 
> I too have been away from my husband since our wedding in Sep 2012 and want to see your application progress asap too  .. you hqve been so kind to the rest of us applicants in this forum, motivating and guiding!


Hi Nairdh,

Is your file in the final queue? If so, since when ?

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Becky, may I ask what is keeping you from upgrading your passport renewal application to tatkaal scheme if you have not applied in the category..? Thr upgradation only costs INR 2k and is quite simple really if you contact ypur PSK info centre. Which city are you applying from? Bangalore is pretty efficient, I am sure all other PSKs are too.
> 
> I too have been away from my husband since our wedding in Sep 2012 and want to see your application progress asap too  .. you hqve been so kind to the rest of us applicants in this forum, motivating and guiding!


I can't provide Annexure F which is the verification certificate from a government official like the DM, SP, SSP, etc. that is required for tatkaal applications. 
I don't know any gazetted Government officer who can sign the above mentioned document for me. The officials who I knew got transferred hence the normal application.
My PSK is Ghaziabad which is far from efficient. Different PSK follow slightly different rules.

Have you received any update from AHC regarding your application. I see your file hasn't been sent to the final queue yet. 
Kindly please update. Thanks :smile:
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Hi Remya,

My application has not been queued for final decision yet. Although I am not sure why. I was assigned CO on May 5th who requested the following docs-
* PCC
* Joint a/c or other financial evidence (which we don't have as we havent lived together for long since our wedding)

I tried to provide evidence of nominations for my insurance and investments as well as my husband's , disclaiming that since we havent lived together we don't have proof of financial dependency. Hopefully that works.

These additional docs were acknoledged as received on May 21st. My agent followed up with CO last friday and was informed she is reviewing the docs. Hope it gets queued soon.

What are the problems you are facing Remya?

Cheers!


----------



## nairdh

Becky26 said:


> I can't provide Annexure F which is the verification certificate from a government official like the DM, SP, SSP, etc. that is required for tatkaal applications.
> I don't know any gazetted Government officer who can sign the above mentioned document for me. The officials who I knew got transferred hence the normal application.
> My PSK is Ghaziabad which is far from efficient. Different PSK follow slightly different rules.
> 
> Have you received any update from AHC regarding your application. I see your file hasn't been sent to the final queue yet.
> Kindly please update. Thanks :smile:
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Becky, 

I guess any government official like the principal of a govt. School or public bank or even post office in your area might be able to sign this for you. I believe you don't have to personally know anyone as its impossible for everyone to know someone like that.

Regarding my application I ve not heard from my co yet. My agent followed up and was informed she is reviewing. I will wait till next week and call again if I dont hear anything.

Cheers!


----------



## remya3012

nairdh said:


> Hi Remya,
> 
> My application has not been queued for final decision yet. Although I am not sure why. I was assigned CO on May 5th who requested the following docs-
> * PCC
> * Joint a/c or other financial evidence (which we don't have as we havent lived together for long since our wedding)
> 
> I tried to provide evidence of nominations for my insurance and investments as well as my husband's , disclaiming that since we havent lived together we don't have proof of financial dependency. Hopefully that works.
> 
> These additional docs were acknoledged as received on May 21st. My agent followed up with CO last friday and was informed she is reviewing the docs. Hope it gets queued soon.
> 
> What are the problems you are facing Remya?
> 
> Cheers!



Hi ,

So far I am not facing any problems..they just asked me for medicals, proof of communication and PCC..which I submitted.They lost my PCC and I resent them, which they received. I was just curious since people who submitted additional documents around your time have been in final queue for 20+ days...

Hope things work out for you soon and your file goes to the final queue ASAP.I know how hard it must be to get married and stay away from your husband for 2 whole years..it's been a year for me and it's frustrating:frusty::frusty:

All the best and hope things work for you soon  :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Sushy

*Ah well, should I LAUGH or CRY , after reading your Bollywood style of story. :fear: 
Sorry no pun intended here...:argue:

But what I have told you please think about it... Of course when ya go via the medicals, they will ask for your Passport (original). I asked them what they require, they have said, request letter (email) + Photocopy of PP + Original PP + 2 Passport Pics + Acknowledgment letter from VFS hmmm am I missing something else, pls update me. . I tell you if you ever decide for doing your medicals again, carry every damn docs you have in hand. Anyway, they would like to see ur original PP and they will jot down your PP number in their records which every authorized person would do.:juggle:

Right now I am waiting for my HAP ID and also an acknowledgement letter from AHC.
My condition is almost like

Intaha Ho Gai, Intazaar Ki
Aai Na Kuchh Khabar, Mere Medicals Ki
Ye Hamen Hai Yaqeen, Bevafa AHC Nahin
Phir Vajah Kya Hui, Intazaar Ki...

With Care,
Sushy

*




Becky26 said:


> *REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*My complication is that my onshore partner (820/801) visa application (on de-facto basis) was rejected on the basis of lack of evidence to prove our relationship. Everything happened very quickly and before I could supply DIBP with more documents, my case was allocated a CO without any notification from him and he made his decision based on the documents he had in front of him.
> After my husband and I applied for the partner visa in December 2012, we got married in March 2013 and were going to supply more evidence from our wedding ceremony but before we could submit the documents I called up the DIBP office in Brisbane to let them know that we got married and want to send the additional documents as proof and it was then I was told by the operator that the CO has denied my application.
> We were advised by DIBP that I can't apply for partner visa again while being onshore. So they said I can apply for it again from India. That's what my husband and did. We flew back together to India in May 2013. We applied on July 22nd, 2013 on marriage basis. The CO is satisfied with our file. Mind you this time the evidence file was about a 750 page file
> 
> More complications arose after my CO requested for a new PCC after I informed her that the PCC I submitted at the time of my application is due to expire on July 02, 2014. That PCC was issued by the High Commission of India, Canberra as I lived in Australia for over 4 years and my passport was renewed in Australia.
> As the PCC from RPO is a mandatory character requirement of AHC, I was not sure if I could apply for a PCC from my PSK in India as the renewed passport was issued by Canberra. That took me a while to gather information on this topic.
> After that issue was solved, I went to PSK and was told to get my passport re-issued to get my husband's name and my current residential address updated then only they would issue me my PCC hwell:hwell:hwell:hwell:
> 
> So currently I'm waiting to get my passport re-issued after which I can apply for a new PCC. PCC is the only document that my CO is waiting for to send my file to the final queue.
> 
> Today I realized that my medicals expire in less than 2 months and whether AHC will be requesting me to get them done again.
> My oh my!!!! Dramas don't seem to leave me alone....This is my story:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> Please do share yours. Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thank you for your time :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Becky,
> 
> I guess any government official like the principal of a govt. School or public bank or even post office in your area might be able to sign this for you. I believe you don't have to personally know anyone as its impossible for everyone to know someone like that.
> 
> Regarding my application I ve not heard from my co yet. My agent followed up and was informed she is reviewing. I will wait till next week and call again if I dont hear anything.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for your help. I appreciate it. 

I have booked my appointment with the PSK and think will wait for that. I just don't want to take any chance, whatever time it takes. I have been told by many members of this thread that even the normal passport service is very quick now days compared to how things were done before the passport offices were privatized. Most applicants got their passports in about 2-3 weeks since application was lodged. 

Thanks for your kind words. I'm glad I can be of some help to so many people. 
Good Luck! Hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

Sushy said:


> *Ah well, should I LAUGH or CRY , after reading your Bollywood style of story. :fear:
> Sorry no pun intended here...:argue:
> 
> But what I have told you please think about it... Of course when ya go via the medicals, they will ask for your Passport (original). I asked them what they require, they have said, request letter (email) + Photocopy of PP + Original PP + 2 Passport Pics + Acknowledgment letter from VFS hmmm am I missing something else, pls update me. . I tell you if you ever decide for doing your medicals again, carry every damn docs you have in hand. Anyway, they would like to see ur original PP and they will jot down your PP number in their records which every authorized person would do.:juggle:
> 
> Right now I am waiting for my HAP ID and also an acknowledgement letter from AHC.
> My condition is almost like
> 
> Intaha Ho Gai, Intazaar Ki
> Aai Na Kuchh Khabar, Mere Medicals Ki
> Ye Hamen Hai Yaqeen, Bevafa AHC Nahin
> Phir Vajah Kya Hui, Intazaar Ki...
> 
> With Care,
> Sushy
> 
> *


Hi Sushy,

Sometimes you get your HAP ID only when the CO is allotted...I got mine so. I did not have a specific HAP letter as well..just a check list stating the documents I need to submit and under the medicals, a number in a bracket. I had to call up the AHC to confirm if that was my HAP ID..  

Don't lose patience is the key to the whole process.. relax and do things that make you happy..

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Ah well, should I LAUGH or CRY , after reading your Bollywood style of story. :fear:
> Sorry no pun intended here...:argue:
> 
> But what I have told you please think about it... Of course when ya go via the medicals, they will ask for your Passport (original). I asked them what they require, they have said, request letter (email) + Photocopy of PP + Original PP + 2 Passport Pics + Acknowledgment letter from VFS hmmm am I missing something else, pls update me. . I tell you if you ever decide for doing your medicals again, carry every damn docs you have in hand. Anyway, they would like to see ur original PP and they will jot down your PP number in their records which every authorized person would do.:juggle:
> 
> Right now I am waiting for my HAP ID and also an acknowledgement letter from AHC.
> My condition is almost like
> 
> Intaha Ho Gai, Intazaar Ki
> Aai Na Kuchh Khabar, Mere Medicals Ki
> Ye Hamen Hai Yaqeen, Bevafa AHC Nahin
> Phir Vajah Kya Hui, Intazaar Ki...
> 
> With Care,
> Sushy
> 
> *


LOL I myself don't know if i should laugh or cry. I'm sure you can understand my dilemma. You just added the bollywood dressing to my story......hahahaha

I will take all the relevant documents with me if I am requested to provide medicals again. I'm aware of the procedure. It's pretty straightforward.

I'm gonna call AHC and hopefully should be able to speak to my CO to clear out this query.
Thanks for your post. 

Hope you hear something from AHC very soon. Take Care.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for your help. I appreciate it.
> 
> I have booked my appointment with the PSK and think will wait for that. I just don't want to take any chance, whatever time it takes. I have been told by many members of this thread that even the normal passport service is very quick now days compared to how things were done before the passport offices were privatized. Most applicants got their passports in about 2-3 weeks since application was lodged.
> 
> Thanks for your kind words. I'm glad I can be of some help to so many people.
> Good Luck! Hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Good luck to you too Becky! 
Yes, you are right about playing it safe. Hope we all get some good news in the coming weeks.

Rgds,
Nairdh


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Good luck to you too Becky!
> Yes, you are right about playing it safe. Hope we all get some good news in the coming weeks.
> 
> Rgds,
> Nairdh


Thanks Nairdh!!


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Hi Sushy,
> 
> Don't lose patience is the key to the whole process.. relax and do things that make you happy..
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Well said Remya!!!! You lose patience, you'd wanna kill yourself :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

Patience is the key to getting through this nightmare. And more important is having Faith. I read this in a book:-
*Faith is seeing light with your heart,
When all your eyes see is darkness.*​
I know it's easy said than done, but try it out. It'll help. This is the reason why I haven't completely lost my mind.

And Remya is correct about HAP ID. Not all applicants get it soon after lodging the application, some have to wait till they get a CO allocated to their file. Nothing to worry about though :smile:
Good Luck Sushy!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Thanks Remya, I remember, after I applied for my Spouse Visa this month few days back, Becky told me once that, I would get cranky :redface:. Hmm lol I wanna stay away from that stage as I am practising calm.
Can you and if anybody here on this forum can show me a format like how the officer introduced herself/himself what kind of docs they have asked you?

I am checking my mail daily though, still would like to know that, when you have received a mail from AHC regarding Medicals, what was the subject and from whom.
I mean when you open up your mail, you see "FROM" and then the "SUBJECT" before you click the mail to open and read.
So what is mentioned as "From" and 
What is mentioned as "Subject" 

It will help me to locate this important mail. Am I making some sense?

*



remya3012 said:


> Hi Sushy,
> 
> Sometimes you get your HAP ID only when the CO is allotted...I got mine so. I did not have a specific HAP letter as well..just a check list stating the documents I need to submit and under the medicals, a number in a bracket. I had to call up the AHC to confirm if that was my HAP ID..
> 
> Don't lose patience is the key to the whole process.. relax and do things that make you happy..
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


----------



## remya3012

Sushy said:


> *Thanks Remya, I remember, after I applied for my Spouse Visa this month few days back, Becky told me once that, I would get cranky :redface:. Hmm lol I wanna stay away from that stage as I am practising calm.
> Can you and if anybody here on this forum can show me a format like how the officer introduced herself/himself what kind of docs they have asked you?
> 
> I am checking my mail daily though, still would like to know that, when you have received a mail from AHC regarding Medicals, what was the subject and from whom.
> I mean when you open up your mail, you see "FROM" and then the "SUBJECT" before you click the mail to open and read.
> So what is mentioned as "From" and
> What is mentioned as "Subject"
> 
> It will help me to locate this important mail. Am I making some sense?
> 
> *


Hi sushy,

I understand..even I check my mail the first thing when I wake up to see if there is any news..

The subject will be your 'file number-your customer id-your name-IMMI request for more ' if your CO is asking for more documents.. it will look something like - BCC2014/12345465-LASTNAME,Sushy-IMMI request for more information. In the acknowledgement letter subject line only the last part changes to IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received

You can look up at the documents asked by CO on the SS

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Sushy

*Hey Remya, I am not talking about those docs mentioned there (SS). Only interested about the Medicals. That's it.

Are they going to put a stamp on my Passport just like PCC or they will just check and return it back to me. What all you have submitted? Do I have to take an appointment or can straight away go there and get my test done? After Medical Test, do they provide you some acknowledgment, as in Medicals done for this Applicant (Name)??

Thanks
Sushy*



remya3012 said:


> Hi sushy,
> 
> I understand..even I check my mail the first thing when I wake up to see if there is any news..
> 
> The subject will be your 'file number-your customer id-your name-IMMI request for more ' if your CO is asking for more documents.. it will look something like - BCC2014/12345465-LASTNAME,Sushy-IMMI request for more information. In the acknowledgement letter subject line only the last part changes to IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received
> 
> You can look up at the documents asked by CO on the SS
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


----------



## remya3012

Sushy said:


> *Hey Remya, I am not talking about those docs mentioned there (SS). Only interested about the Medicals. That's it.
> 
> Are they going to put a stamp on my Passport just like PCC or they will just check and return it back to me. What all you have submitted? Do I have to take an appointment or can straight away go there and get my test done? After Medical Test, do they provide you some acknowledgment, as in Medicals done for this Applicant (Name)??
> 
> Thanks
> Sushy*



Hi Sushy,

I'm in Bangalore and this being a busy city..I called up the medical center and asked for an appointment..they just gave me a slot which was free..they do no stamp on your passport for medicals..they'll ask you to do:-
1) Chest X-ray
2) Blood test (HIV)
3) Urinalysis
4) General test will also be done like BP and ask you about your medical history and stuff.

The medical reports will be send to the AHC directly by the medical center and the AHC should receive it in maximum 7 working days..you can track this online as well as you will need to register in e-medicals website once you receive your HAP ID. You may/may not get an acknowledgement stating they have received your documents..it's better to call the AHC and confirm.

The documents you will need to carry with you to do your medicals are:
1)Original Passport
2)Copy of Passport
3) Form 26 and Form 160 (incase they ask)
4) HAP Id letter or any letter where the HAP ID is mentioned (my HAP ID was mentioned in my additional documents required letter )
5)2 passport size photo's (They mentioned this...but clicked my pic rather)


Regards,
Remya


----------



## singh87

Hi all,

I got an update on my wife's visa application. Acknowledgment letter and request for medical test has been made last Saturday. We have submitted medical results today I.e. 19th June. 

Please update ss as required.

Thanks
Singh87


----------



## 496402-dron

They may ask the reason for overstay . 
As you said you are remarried in Australia, 
Please refer immi website to make double sure about partner visa obligations. Its better to be sure before .


----------



## loveforever

*hi becky*

thanks for asking
My PCC's were about to expire as u knw i just updated new PCC's yesterday and email to my co that pleesse let me knw when decision ready i ll leave the country immidatly as i m not on tourist visa and i hold BV so i don't have any intended date to leave australia
And becky there was another member gaurav.a.shah he was ahead of me in DOQ did he get his visa because i haven't seen him in new prediction list. if he got his visa then after how many days in DOQ
thanks


----------



## harman87

Hello everyone,
need some help. last year my friend applied for her wife's visa, after 7 months when there was no reply from CO, he send an email to his area's councilor, and then next the councilor send an email to CO, and the very next day they approved the visa. what you guys think should we use this formula or not?

Thanks
harman


----------



## lonestar56

harman87 said:


> Hello everyone,
> need some help. last year my friend applied for her wife's visa, after 7 months when there was no reply from CO, he send an email to his area's councilor, and then next the councilor send an email to CO, and the very next day they approved the visa. what you guys think should we use this formula or not?
> 
> Thanks
> harman


After 7 months decision Is already made ...maybe they are just waiting to give grant ....not sure how other people can influence the decision ....


----------



## Rambo911

Hi!

Just wanted to know if we can submit our document via e-mail (scanned colored copy) rather than sending it by courier? Is that allowed or should we necessarily send the hard copy? 

And also for our Indian PCC, should we submit the sheet that they have given alone or should we also take copy of the stamp on our passport?

Thanks!


----------



## desai369

Hello everyone,

Does anyone have any idea regarding december applications ?

Except one applicant did anyone got co allocated for december file ?


Regards

Chirag


----------



## desai369

sushy said:


> *ah well, should i laugh or cry , after reading your bollywood style of story. :fear:
> Sorry no pun intended here...:argue:
> 
> But what i have told you please think about it... Of course when ya go via the medicals, they will ask for your passport (original). I asked them what they require, they have said, request letter (email) + photocopy of pp + original pp + 2 passport pics + acknowledgment letter from vfs hmmm am i missing something else, pls update me. . I tell you if you ever decide for doing your medicals again, carry every damn docs you have in hand. Anyway, they would like to see ur original pp and they will jot down your pp number in their records which every authorized person would do.:juggle:
> 
> Right now i am waiting for my hap id and also an acknowledgement letter from ahc.
> My condition is almost like
> 
> intaha ho gai, intazaar ki
> aai na kuchh khabar, mere medicals ki
> ye hamen hai yaqeen, bevafa ahc nahin
> phir vajah kya hui, intazaar ki...
> 
> with care,
> sushy
> 
> *



lol  song really suits the situation.


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Thanks Remya, I remember, after I applied for my Spouse Visa this month few days back, Becky told me once that, I would get cranky :redface:. Hmm lol I wanna stay away from that stage as I am practising calm.
> Can you and if anybody here on this forum can show me a format like how the officer introduced herself/himself what kind of docs they have asked you?
> 
> I am checking my mail daily though, still would like to know that, when you have received a mail from AHC regarding Medicals, what was the subject and from whom.
> I mean when you open up your mail, you see "FROM" and then the "SUBJECT" before you click the mail to open and read.
> So what is mentioned as "From" and
> What is mentioned as "Subject"
> 
> It will help me to locate this important mail. Am I making some sense?
> *


Hey Sushy,

These details are from when I received my acknowledgement letter and HAP ID
*AHC email address* where the Acknowledgement and HAP ID was sent from AHC:-
Correspondence ([email protected]) 
*Email Subject:-* Your File Number, Your Full Name- IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received‏.

The email will have your acknowledgement letter and HAP ID letter attached.
Hope this is the information you're after.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tuty_richard

*Form 929 after reaching Australia*

Hi All,

I have reached Australia last week I need to submit my Form 929 for the change of address so that they can reach for the Permanent Visa 309. Do I need to submit it to New Delhi office or Can I submit to any office in Australia.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## tanvilamba

Hi Everyone,

Just got an email from my CO that my case has been placed in the final queue.
Please update the SS.

Fingers Crossed now!:fingerscrossed:

Thanks,
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

*Medicals*



Sushy said:


> *Hey Remya, I am not talking about those docs mentioned there (SS). Only interested about the Medicals. That's it.
> 
> Are they going to put a stamp on my Passport just like PCC or they will just check and return it back to me. What all you have submitted? Do I have to take an appointment or can straight away go there and get my test done? After Medical Test, do they provide you some acknowledgment, as in Medicals done for this Applicant (Name)??
> 
> Thanks
> Sushy*


They don't stamp your passport. It is only to verify your ID and your HAP ID is linked to your passport. I did my medicals in New Delhi, you have to book an appointment with the medical centre. There are only two Panel Medical Centres in New Delhi.
Documents I took with me were:-
1. Original Passport with a photocopy of both front and back which has infomation;
2. HAP ID Letter;
3. Partner Visa Acknowledgement Letter 
Forms are also provided by the medical centre. I didn't know we needed to fill out forms for medicals before hand. The medical centre "Immigration Counter" gave me the 2 forms to fill out and they also tell you what to fill. Very simple.
4. Carry a couple of passport size photos, they need photos for the 2 forms you will fill out.

The only acknowledgement I got from the medical centre was the Tax Invoice that they provide after you make the fees payment which mentions the tests that were done and the name of Australian High Commission who referred you to get the medicals done.
I did my medicals at Max Med Centre in Panchsheel Park, New Delhi.

After that medicals should be cleared in about 10 days maximum if the reports are normal and there are no medical complications.
My reports were received by AHC within 7 working days.

You can check the progress of your medicals on eMedical portal.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

singh87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got an update on my wife's visa application. Acknowledgment letter and request for medical test has been made last Saturday. We have submitted medical results today I.e. 19th June.
> 
> Please update ss as required.
> 
> Thanks
> Singh87


Hey Singh87,

Thanks for the update. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Dip8 said:


> Thanks Becky for sharing your story.
> How can i personal message u ????
> I have to update my husband name on my passport to get pcc done from my present addresss( in laws address). As i got divorced nd remarried in Australia, i have to get my certificates attested from AHC. Aftr doing this i went to PSK Chandigarh. The passpot officer at granting counter C told me tht i am not satisfied wth ur case . My husband need to add my name on his passport and send me a atteested copy of his passport, which i need to take to AHC for authentication again . My husband has applied for his passport a week ago. So its gonna take 6 weeks to get his passport back. Then i have to apply mine (4 weeks gone) . PSk told me that u cant walk in to get PCC done from 1 june 2014. So another 2 weeks for PCC after i receive my passport. It seems like 3 month procedure. I am hoping to get CO by next month. Unfortunately i wont be able to submit PCC, which will further delay my case. I have overstayed my student visa in aus. Thts why i have applied offshore spouse visa.
> Could you plz tell me if my case gonna take long???
> Will there be too many enquires regarding overstaying???( i left aus on my own)
> Nd the passport officer was right to ask me for addition of my name to husband passport????
> Thank you
> 
> Kind regards
> Dip8


Hey Dip8,

Thanks for sharing your story. I'm sorry to hear what you are going through. You can private message me by clicking on my name that comes up when I post on the thread and click on "Send a private message to Becky26".

I apologize but I won't be able to tell you exactly how many months things can take to progress as complicated cases do take a while to get the grant. 
It is not a mandatory requirement of AHC to request the spouse's name in your passport. At least it wasn't when I applied in July 2013. Rules and requirements change. 

*If your husband is in Australia, passport services of the High Commission of India are very quick. I applied for a renewal when I was living in Australia on a Student Visa and it took 5 working days for them to issue me a new passport. I was quite surprised to be honest seeing how fast the passport was renewed.
*
I am waiting to get my passport re-issued as well. Need to get my husband's name and new residential address (my parent's new house). Although this was not requested by the AHC. My CO only requested for a new PCC as the one that I submitted at the time of application is due to expire on July 2, 2014. The PSK asked me get the passport re-issued before I can apply for a PCC. 

For overstaying, the CO can ask questions. Both on the phone and in a face to face interview. I'm not trying to scare you, just giving you a clear picture of what can happen. No point keeping you from this information. 


Nd the passport officer was right to ask me for addition of my name to husband passport???? 
Can you please elaborate on this? Which passport officer requested for this? India or Australia? 
I think if they did ask you, he/she is right to ask for it. Because the passport copies of both the sponsor and applicant is submitted at the time of visa application and not having the name of the husband could raise a red flag in your case. 
Australian passports don't have the column of spouse name like the Indian passports have. 

Hope this helps. Could you please remember to add your application details by filling out the SS Update Form. Thanks for your time. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> thanks for asking
> My PCC's were about to expire as u knw i just updated new PCC's yesterday and email to my co that pleesse let me knw when decision ready i ll leave the country immidatly as i m not on tourist visa and i hold BV so i don't have any intended date to leave australia
> And becky there was another member gaurav.a.shah he was ahead of me in DOQ did he get his visa because i haven't seen him in new prediction list. if he got his visa then after how many days in DOQ
> thanks


Hey loveforever,

Thanks for your reply.
SS user gaurav.a.shah got his CO changed, not sure why. But now his file is in file queue. The applicant departed Australia on May 26th. Now his file has been in final queue for 7 days.

Hope you're enjoying the Australian winters!!! Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

harman87 said:


> Hello everyone,
> need some help. last year my friend applied for her wife's visa, after 7 months when there was no reply from CO, he send an email to his area's councilor, and then next the councilor send an email to CO, and the very next day they approved the visa. what you guys think should we use this formula or not?
> 
> Thanks
> harman


I'm sorry but I don't quite understand the reason of your hurry knowing that your file is in final queue and that the countdown has begun. It's already been 41 days since DOQ for you :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk: 

Even if you use your friend's method, it won't work because as shared by a few other members AHC is not granting visas until 1st, July 2014. All the cases that will be overdue will be granted straightaway in the new Australian financial year.

Things don't happen the way we want when it comes to AHC. Should've learnt that by now :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk: Worst thing will be pissing off your CO or the SCO 

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Rambo911 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just wanted to know if we can submit our document via e-mail (scanned colored copy) rather than sending it by courier? Is that allowed or should we necessarily send the hard copy?
> 
> And also for our Indian PCC, should we submit the sheet that they have given alone or should we also take copy of the stamp on our passport?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Rambo911,

These days COs request for additional documents in the mail/courier. 
Original Indian PCC must be submitted not a photocopy or a scanned copy, this is in the document checklist of the partner visa. You can scan it as well but you will HAVE to courier the documents.

*One Question Regarding PCC:- Does PSK stamp our passport?* Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tuty_richard said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have reached Australia last week I need to submit my Form 929 for the change of address so that they can reach for the Permanent Visa 309. Do I need to submit it to New Delhi office or Can I submit to any office in Australia.
> 
> Regards,
> Richard


Hey tuty_richard,

Great to hear you arrived safely!! 

Whatever correspondence you will do now after making your initial entry will be to the DIBP office in your city. As they will be the ones re-assessing your application for the partner permanent (subclass 100) visa, not AHC New Delhi.
Hope this helps. Have a good one!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



tanvilamba said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just got an email from my CO that my case has been placed in the final queue.
> Please update the SS.
> 
> Fingers Crossed now!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Congratulations Tanvi!! Thanks for updating us. You can now start packing and start saying your goodbyes to the family. Hope you get the visa soon. I have updated your details in the main SS.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Congratulations Tanvi!! Thanks for updating us. You can now start packing and start saying your goodbyes to the family. Hope you get the visa soon. I have updated your details in the main SS.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky!!!
I think I ll start the shopping now 
Hope you get everything sorted real quick!

And yes the PSK does stamp the passport when you get PCC.

Thanks,
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> Thanks Becky!!!
> I think I ll start the shopping now
> Hope you get everything sorted real quick!
> 
> And yes the PSK does stamp the passport when you get PCC.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


No worries  Thanks for your reply.
I didn't know the stamp thing :smile:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations to Remya for getting the file in final queue. Good Luck and hope you get your visa soon
:lock1::lock1::lock1: :thumb::thumb::thumb:

2 files sent to final queue today 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Medicals Update*

Hey Guys!!

Just got off the phone to AHC. The CO said that she doesn't want me to do the medicals again. Thank GOD!!! I just need to get the new PCC to her.
I thought I should let you guys know. Thanks so much for all your support. I appreciate it.
Many many thanks to the LORD ALMIGHTY!! ray:ray:ray:ray:

Good Luck guys!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Hey Becky, so good to hear that...* :music:


Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Just got off the phone to AHC. The CO said that she doesn't want me to do the medicals again. Thank GOD!!! I just need to get the new PCC to her.
> I thought I should let you guys know. Thanks so much for all your support. I appreciate it.
> Many many thanks to the LORD ALMIGHTY!! ray:ray:ray:ray:
> 
> Good Luck guys!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## applepie24

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Just got off the phone to AHC. The CO said that she doesn't want me to do the medicals again. Thank GOD!!! I just need to get the new PCC to her.
> I thought I should let you guys know. Thanks so much for all your support. I appreciate it.
> Many many thanks to the LORD ALMIGHTY!! ray:ray:ray:ray:
> 
> Good Luck guys!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


That's good to hear, fingers crossed your visa is granted as soon as AHC have your PCC lovely. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Arathi

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Just got off the phone to AHC. The CO said that she doesn't want me to do the medicals again. Thank GOD!!! I just need to get the new PCC to her.
> I thought I should let you guys know. Thanks so much for all your support. I appreciate it.
> Many many thanks to the LORD ALMIGHTY!! ray:ray:ray:ray:
> 
> Good Luck guys!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Congratulations Becky...:roll:

Just wanted a small info..how is it that u all are able to talk to the CO.Whenever i call the AHC, an operator picks and then answers my query....


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Congrats. It must b the sign of relief for uh.. Hope you will gt grant very soon. 
Well i want ro knw by wat tym the decembr application gt their CO allocated to them,, i mean do u have any idea??
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hey Becky, so good to hear that...* :music:


Thanks for your support sis


----------



## Becky26

applepie24 said:


> That's good to hear, fingers crossed your visa is granted as soon as AHC have your PCC lovely. Wish you all the best.


Thanks! Good Luck to you too!!


----------



## Becky26

Arathi said:


> Congratulations Becky...:roll:
> 
> Just wanted a small info..how is it that u all are able to talk to the CO.Whenever i call the AHC, an operator picks and then answers my query....


My case a bit complicated, so the operator doesn't even bother to help me and transfer my calls to my CO....LOL


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Congrats. It must b the sign of relief for uh.. Hope you will gt grant very soon.
> Well i want ro knw by wat tym the decembr application gt their CO allocated to them,, i mean do u have any idea??
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

Thanks for your wishes :smile:
As per the SS, AHC has started allocating COs to december applications. There has been only 1 applicant from december who has been allocated a CO so far. 
Hopefully AHC will be allocating COs to other applicants. Don't worry, things are taking a bit longer than expected but you will get a CO.

Have patience and faith in GOD ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Hi Becky,

Hope all of u doing good.

I just recieved an email that my file has been queued for final decision.  kindly update.

I hope they grand my visa soon.

Regards
Parul Ahuja


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



Parul Ahuja said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Hope all of u doing good.
> 
> I just recieved an email that my file has been queued for final decision.  kindly update.
> 
> I hope they grand my visa soon.
> 
> Regards
> Parul Ahuja


Congratulations Parul!! :clap2::clap2: Hope you get the visa soon.
3rd file to be sent to final queue today. 

Good Luck and thanks for keeping us updated  
I have updated your details in the main SS.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Just got off the phone to AHC. The CO said that she doesn't want me to do the medicals again. Thank GOD!!! I just need to get the new PCC to her.
> I thought I should let you guys know. Thanks so much for all your support. I appreciate it.
> Many many thanks to the LORD ALMIGHTY!! ray:ray:ray:ray:
> 
> Good Luck guys!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hey Becky,

Congrates,you deserves to get visa asap.I think you would have little less stay now to stay in india as i feel your initial entry date would be very closer so enjoy your stay here whatever you are getting at the moment in india.

Best of Luck 

Regards

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Congrates,you deserves to get visa asap.I think you would have little less stay now to stay in india as i feel your initial entry date would be very closer so enjoy your stay here whatever you are getting at the moment in india.
> 
> Best of Luck
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey Chirag,

Thanks for your wishes. 
I thought the initial entry date was going to be give me good few months before I have to make the first entry as the new PCC will be expiring in 2015. 
Only time will tell what AHC does. 

Any update from your end? Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

Becky26 said:


> Hey Chirag,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes.
> I thought the initial entry date was going to be give me good few months before I have to make the first entry as the new PCC will be expiring in 2015.
> Only time will tell what AHC does.
> 
> Any update from your end? Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hello Becky,

No update at the moment from myside,still waiting to get CO allocation but yes i have completed my pcc visited psk and they told me to collect pcc in 10-12 days after.Iam well aware about it that once i get CO the first thing he/she will ask would be PCC.Meantime, i get case officer i would have my pcc on my hands.

Let hope for the best.:fingerscrossed:

Regards

Chirag


----------



## Dip8

Becky26 said:


> Hey Dip8,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story. I'm sorry to hear what you are going through. You can private message me by clicking on my name that comes up when I post on the thread and click on "Send a private message to Becky26".
> 
> I apologize but I won't be able to tell you exactly how many months things can take to progress as complicated cases do take a while to get the grant.
> It is not a mandatory requirement of AHC to request the spouse's name in your passport. At least it wasn't when I applied in July 2013. Rules and requirements change.
> 
> *If your husband is in Australia, passport services of the High Commission of India are very quick. I applied for a renewal when I was living in Australia on a Student Visa and it took 5 working days for them to issue me a new passport. I was quite surprised to be honest seeing how fast the passport was renewed.
> *
> I am waiting to get my passport re-issued as well. Need to get my husband's name and new residential address (my parent's new house). Although this was not requested by the AHC. My CO only requested for a new PCC as the one that I submitted at the time of application is due to expire on July 2, 2014. The PSK asked me get the passport re-issued before I can apply for a PCC.
> 
> For overstaying, the CO can ask questions. Both on the phone and in a face to face interview. I'm not trying to scare you, just giving you a clear picture of what can happen. No point keeping you from this information.
> 
> 
> Nd the passport officer was right to ask me for addition of my name to husband passport????
> Can you please elaborate on this? Which passport officer requested for this? India or Australia?
> I think if they did ask you, he/she is right to ask for it. Because the passport copies of both the sponsor and applicant is submitted at the time of visa application and not having the name of the husband could raise a red flag in your case.
> Australian passports don't have the column of spouse name like the Indian passports have.
> 
> Hope this helps. Could you please remember to add your application details by filling out the SS Update Form. Thanks for your time. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky,
My husband is in australia but he has indian passport. The granting officer at the C counter at PSK ask me to bring the receipt of my husbands application for addition of. Spouse name. 
Today i went to PSK to give the receipt of my husband application . The APO said we dont need ths. But they told me to visit Regional passport office aftr 2 weeks or whenever the police verification for my application is done. Dont knw the reason , why???
Thanks for the information you have provided me. 
Kind regards,
Dip


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> Congratulations to Remya for getting the file in final queue. Good Luck and hope you get your visa soon
> :lock1::lock1::lock1: :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> 2 files sent to final queue today
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky...the wait begins now..Fingers crossed


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Just got off the phone to AHC. The CO said that she doesn't want me to do the medicals again. Thank GOD!!! I just need to get the new PCC to her.
> I thought I should let you guys know. Thanks so much for all your support. I appreciate it.
> Many many thanks to the LORD ALMIGHTY!! ray:ray:ray:ray:
> 
> Good Luck guys!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I am so glad for you..I was really hoping you'll not need to do your medicals again !!:tea:

Now we'll just wait for your PCC..and off your file goes to the final queue  :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Becky26

Dip8 said:


> Hi becky,
> My husband is in australia but he has indian passport. The granting officer at the C counter at PSK ask me to bring the receipt of my husbands application for addition of. Spouse name.
> Today i went to PSK to give the receipt of my husband application . The APO said we dont need ths. But they told me to visit Regional passport office aftr 2 weeks or whenever the police verification for my application is done. Dont knw the reason , why???
> Thanks for the information you have provided me.
> Kind regards,
> Dip



Hey Dip,

Honestly speaking, officers at PSK ask for some very ridiculous things. They don't even think before they say something. That just sounds like harassment to me which is disgusting!! Officers misusing their authority 
:rant::rant::rant::rant: 

I don't think there was any need of your husband's passport or his re-issue receipt for you to be able to get your husband's name in your passport. Indian Bureaucracy is the worst thing, can't do anything about :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:

*Seniors, please comment. Thanks* :smile:

I can't find your application details in the SS. Could you please fill out the SS Update Form. I would appreciate your reply. Thanks :smile:
Below is the link to the SS Update Form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

I hope everything works out for you soon. Good Luck, kindly keep us updated. Thank you!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> I am so glad for you..I was really hoping you'll not need to do your medicals again !!:tea:
> 
> Now we'll just wait for your PCC..and off your file goes to the final queue  :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Thanks a lot for your support, Remya!! I appreciate it:smile::smile:
The wait is just for the PCC now. Surrender passport, apply for re-issue and wait for the new passport is what needs to be done.

Then hopefully getting the PCC will be a piece of cake ray:ray:ray:ray:
Thanks again for your kind wishes.

Hope you get your visa soon. Good Luck!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> Thanks a lot for your support, Remya!! I appreciate it:smile::smile:
> The wait is just for the PCC now. Surrender passport, apply for re-issue and wait for the new passport is what needs to be done.
> 
> Then hopefully getting the PCC will be a piece of cake ray:ray:ray:ray:
> Thanks again for your kind wishes.
> 
> Hope you get your visa soon. Good Luck!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


PCC wouldn't take you long as your PSK promised you that they will do it on the same day 

All the Best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> PCC wouldn't take you long as your PSK promised you that they will do it on the same day
> 
> All the Best :fingerscrossed:


Yeah!! I hope so too.
Thanks darl!! :smile::smile:


----------



## ani25588

Hi all!!

Congrats to all those who got their file to final queue! 
And good luck becky! We will hear a good news from you soon :fingerscrossed:

I had a query. My husband staying in Australia has just shifted to a new address. Should he intimate the ahc about this ? which form is to be filled for that? 

I want to get this done before the co is allotted. July 2 we will complete 25 weeks.

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> Congrats to all those who got their file to final queue!
> And good luck becky! We will hear a good news from you soon :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I had a query. My husband staying in Australia has just shifted to a new address. Should he intimate the ahc about this ? which form is to be filled for that?
> 
> I want to get this done before the co is allotted. July 2 we will complete 25 weeks.
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


Hey ani25588,

Thanks for your kind wishes. I hope I can give you guys some good news soon :smile:

I don't think your husband needs to update the AHC about his address change. *This requirement is for the applicant not the sponsor*, from what I know. The form is also for the change in applicant's circumstances not the sponsor. 
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks *:smile:

My husband moved houses as well and I just called AHC to update them and also wrote them an email informing them of the change, just in case. That was sufficient. The operator updated my husband's address on the phone.
Nothing to worry about. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Let us know when you get a CO :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey mithi1988,

How are you? Just wondering if you've received any update/CO allocation from AHC as it's been 28 weeks since DOL for you and the indicated time frame for AHC for CO allocation is 25-26 weeks since DOL. 

I look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time :smile:
Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Does co ask about our employment? Do they ask why are you unemployed? Does it really matters ? I mean it affects our partner visa? ? I m currently employed as well as doing study . 
But want to quit it asap.


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey ani25588,
> 
> Thanks for your kind wishes. I hope I can give you guys some good news soon :smile:
> 
> I don't think your husband needs to update the AHC about his address change. *This requirement is for the applicant not the sponsor*, from what I know. The form is also for the change in applicant's circumstances not the sponsor.
> *Seniors, please advice. Thanks *:smile:
> 
> My husband moved houses as well and I just called AHC to update them and also wrote them an email informing them of the change, just in case. That was sufficient. The operator updated my husband's address on the phone.
> Nothing to worry about.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Let us know when you get a CO :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Hi becky 

Good to hear from you.. Thanks for the suggestion... 

I did mail them regarding this.. Lets see when they reply.. If I don't I will simply inform about the new address on mail. 

And yes. Never do they pick the calls when I ring them ! Lol! I tried your trick as well.. everything.. So I ll stick to emails 

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## mithi1988

Hiya becky

Sorry for being late but i havent recieved any update yet. Just keenly waiting for good news .... I wanna ask rather my file was logded by my agent on 2 dec but my hap id was generated on 11 dec so shall i assume 11 dec my files processing date . Please suggest me.

Kind regards
Mithi


----------



## remya3012

mithi1988 said:


> Hiya becky
> 
> Sorry for being late but i havent recieved any update yet. Just keenly waiting for good news .... I wanna ask rather my file was logded by my agent on 2 dec but my hap id was generated on 11 dec so shall i assume 11 dec my files processing date . Please suggest me.
> 
> Kind regards
> Mithi



Hi Mithi,

None of us would know when the AHC really started processing our files..your CO should be allotted 25-26 weeks from your date of lodging..that is 2nd of December.

Good Luck and hope you get your CO allotted soon :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Remya

Good


----------



## mithi1988

Thanks dear

I have an another question for you do i also need a new PCC ? I have read few post and all are talking about PCC . Is pcc not valid for an year . Please suggest . Thanks for your kind wishes

I also called them 2 weeks ago operator couldnt able to give me satisfied answer and today i tried my phone was cut off automatically twice after 20 min on hold i am too much sad today.

Regards 
Mithi


----------



## remya3012

ani25588 said:


> Hi becky
> 
> Good to hear from you.. Thanks for the suggestion...
> 
> I did mail them regarding this.. Lets see when they reply.. If I don't I will simply inform about the new address on mail.
> 
> And yes. Never do they pick the calls when I ring them ! Lol! I tried your trick as well.. everything.. So I ll stick to emails
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!



Hi Ani,

The AHC never picking up my call was once my concern too..but that was because I really didn't know the trick.

You need to call 011 41221000 and press 1 and 2(don't listen to any options) ..you may be put on hold for 30-45 minutes before somebody answers..Keep you passport number n file number handy when u call.

All the best:fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Remya


----------



## remya3012

mithi1988 said:


> Thanks dear
> 
> I have an another question for you do i also need a new PCC ? I have read few post and all are talking about PCC . Is pcc not valid for an year . Please suggest . Thanks for your kind wishes
> 
> I also called them 2 weeks ago operator couldnt able to give me satisfied answer and today i tried my phone was cut off automatically twice after 20 min on hold i am too much sad today.
> 
> Regards
> Mithi



Hi Mithi,

You will get your CO assigned anytime now and once you submit the additional documents they ask (if they ask)..your file should go to final queue!! If you have taken the PCC in December..it is very much valid within the said time period.. Don't worry 

Regards,
Remya


----------



## mithi1988

Hello ramya 

Can you please suggest me do i also need a new PCC mine old was generated in oct 2013 . And i have tried to call them twice today. But my phone was cut off automatically after 20 min on hold i am too much sad today . Do you know any number on which they can ans me.

Regards
Mithi


----------



## remya3012

mithi1988 said:


> Hello ramya
> 
> Can you please suggest me do i also need a new PCC mine old was generated in oct 2013 . And i have tried to call them twice today. But my phone was cut off automatically after 20 min on hold i am too much sad today . Do you know any number on which they can ans me.
> 
> Regards
> Mithi


Hi Mithi,

You still have good 4 months till October..even if your case officer is assigned by end of the month and u submit any additional documents withing 10 days..say 10th of July..and your case goes to final queue (if all is good), lets take 20 days..30th of July..even if we take 60 days for your visa grant from then (it shouldn't take too long..the average visa grant period from DOQ is 40 days now) ..you should still get your visa by September!! And you can enter the country before your PCC expires 

Now..if at all at any point you may need to get a PCC later..you can get it done then!! Don't worry about it now..ideally you wouldn't need to do another PCC.

You will need to call in the same number 011 41221000..press 1 and then 2 and wait for 30-45 minutes..I'll tell you something what worked for me..When I called after 4:00 PM once, I could connect to the operator immediately !!

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Sushy

*Thanks so much Becky... God Bless

Love 
Sushy*



Becky26 said:


> They don't stamp your passport. It is only to verify your ID and your HAP ID is linked to your passport. I did my medicals in New Delhi, you have to book an appointment with the medical centre. There are only two Panel Medical Centres in New Delhi.
> Documents I took with me were:-
> 1. Original Passport with a photocopy of both front and back which has infomation;
> 2. HAP ID Letter;
> 3. Partner Visa Acknowledgement Letter
> Forms are also provided by the medical centre. I didn't know we needed to fill out forms for medicals before hand. The medical centre "Immigration Counter" gave me the 2 forms to fill out and they also tell you what to fill. Very simple.
> 4. Carry a couple of passport size photos, they need photos for the 2 forms you will fill out.
> 
> The only acknowledgement I got from the medical centre was the Tax Invoice that they provide after you make the fees payment which mentions the tests that were done and the name of Australian High Commission who referred you to get the medicals done.
> I did my medicals at Max Med Centre in Panchsheel Park, New Delhi.
> 
> After that medicals should be cleared in about 10 days maximum if the reports are normal and there are no medical complications.
> My reports were received by AHC within 7 working days.
> 
> You can check the progress of your medicals on eMedical portal.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Thanks Remya... Have a Great Day....

Regards,
Sushy*



remya3012 said:


> Hi sushy,
> 
> I understand..even I check my mail the first thing when I wake up to see if there is any news..
> 
> The subject will be your 'file number-your customer id-your name-IMMI request for more ' if your CO is asking for more documents.. it will look something like - BCC2014/12345465-LASTNAME,Sushy-IMMI request for more information. In the acknowledgement letter subject line only the last part changes to IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received
> 
> You can look up at the documents asked by CO on the SS
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


----------



## Sushy

*Hi Singh, after how many days they have requested for Medicals after your DOL??*



singh87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got an update on my wife's visa application. Acknowledgment letter and request for medical test has been made last Saturday. We have submitted medical results today I.e. 19th June.
> 
> Please update ss as required.
> 
> Thanks
> Singh87


----------



## remya3012

Hi Becky,

My file went to Final Queue on 18/6/2014 not 19th..I just re-read the mail..they sent the mail at night...and I saw it in the morning. can you please edit it?

Regards,
Remya


----------



## VaibhavK

*eMedical Portal*

hi Becky,

Sorry I may be asking a repetitive question. You mention that we can check progress of medicals on emedical portal. I wife just finished her medical on 13th June and I wanted to check her progress. I thought the only way is to call AHC and check if they received medicals. My wife doesnt have any logins except the HAP id for emedical portal.

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## mithi1988

Hiya becky and all

I have called AHC this morning regarding CO alloction , the thing is my file was recieved by them on 11 dec so they took 11 dec as my processingday so if this possible can you please change date to 11 dec on SS. Visa officer also told me the allocation has done to 3 dec applicants till yesterday . So i hope next week will be mine.

Kind regards
Mithi


----------



## asiddiqui

Good Luck!!!!




mithi1988 said:


> Hiya becky and all
> 
> I have called AHC this morning regarding CO alloction , the thing is my file was recieved by them on 11 dec so they took 11 dec as my processingday so if this possible can you please change date to 11 dec on SS. Visa officer also told me the allocation has done to 3 dec applicants till yesterday . So i hope next week will be mine.
> 
> Kind regards
> Mithi


----------



## mithi1988

Thanks dear and same to everyone


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Does co ask about our employment? Do they ask why are you unemployed? Does it really matters ? I mean it affects our partner visa? ? I m currently employed as well as doing study .
> But want to quit it asap.



I don't think it matters if you're employed or not. I doesn't affect your partner visa application.


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hi becky
> 
> Good to hear from you.. Thanks for the suggestion...
> 
> I did mail them regarding this.. Lets see when they reply.. If I don't I will simply inform about the new address on mail.
> 
> And yes. Never do they pick the calls when I ring them ! Lol! I tried your trick as well.. everything.. So I ll stick to emails
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!


No worries!! :smile::smile:
I don't know why some of you can't get through to AHC. The trick I share with people has worked everytime I've tried to call AHC and an operator has always answered my calls 

- Call the the direct line for AHC New Delhi is *011 41 221000* then *press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message*
- Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. The *wait could be between 30-45 minutes*

Give it another shot if you wish. I hope it works this time. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> Hiya becky
> 
> Sorry for being late but i havent recieved any update yet. Just keenly waiting for good news .... I wanna ask rather my file was logded by my agent on 2 dec but my hap id was generated on 11 dec so shall i assume 11 dec my files processing date . Please suggest me.
> 
> Kind regards
> Mithi


Hey Mithi,

How are you? No need to apologize. I was just wondering if you had heard anything from AHC as the number of days since DOL is almost 200 days for you soon.
The application date will be when AHC received it your application (which is mentioned on your acknowledgement letter), medical date has nothing to do with it. 
*Your file is deemed to be in processing since the date AHC receives it. This waiting period of 190 something days is counted as the processing time period. Even though AHC takes longer than that to allocate a CO.*

I hope you get a CO very soon ray:ray: Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Hope u doing gud
I want to ask that AHC is taking long tym to allocate a CO. Is this counted as the total processing tym for the application? 
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> Thanks dear
> 
> I have an another question for you do i also need a new PCC ? I have read few post and all are talking about PCC . Is pcc not valid for an year . Please suggest . Thanks for your kind wishes
> 
> I also called them 2 weeks ago operator couldnt able to give me satisfied answer and today i tried my phone was cut off automatically twice after 20 min on hold i am too much sad today.
> 
> Regards
> Mithi


You probably don't need a new PCC and yes *it is valid for 12 months from the date of issue.* 

I need a new PCC because the one that I submitted with my application at the time of lodgement in July 2013 is due to expire on July 02, 2014. My application is taking a bit longer than expected that's why my CO has requested me to get a new PCC.

*I don't think you need to worry about getting a new PCC.
*
Hope this clears your confusion. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Thanks so much Becky... God Bless
> 
> Love
> Sushy*


No worries darl!!
Good Luck!!

:hug::hug:
Becky


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> My file went to Final Queue on 18/6/2014 not 19th..I just re-read the mail..they sent the mail at night...and I saw it in the morning. can you please edit it?
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Thanks for the update. I have made the correction :smile:
Good Luck, hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*eMedical Online Information Sheet*



VaibhavK said:


> hi Becky,
> 
> Sorry I may be asking a repetitive question. You mention that we can check progress of medicals on emedical portal. I wife just finished her medical on 13th June and I wanted to check her progress. I thought the only way is to call AHC and check if they received medicals. My wife doesnt have any logins except the HAP id for emedical portal.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


Hey Vaibhav,

To check the medical progress you need to go to the eMedical Client webpage the link to which is mentioned below:-
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

*No Registration is required.* 

All you need to do is it fill out the information the web page is requesting which is:-
*Family name
HAP ID
Date of birth
Type in the character you see or hear *(there is combination of alphabets and numbers that you will need to fill in the box provided. It changes everytime you go to the eMedical Client page.)

Then click on "LOGON". The system will generate the "Information Sheet" which will need some changed to be made in your browser to open i.e. you will have to allow cookies for the PDF to download to your computer.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> Hiya becky and all
> 
> I have called AHC this morning regarding CO alloction , the thing is my file was recieved by them on 11 dec so they took 11 dec as my processingday so if this possible can you please change date to 11 dec on SS. Visa officer also told me the allocation has done to 3 dec applicants till yesterday . So i hope next week will be mine.
> 
> Kind regards
> Mithi


Thanks for the update:smile::smile: I have made the changes to your DOL.

*UPDATE FOR DECEMBER 2013 APPLICANTS​*A*HC has allocated Case Officers to applications that were lodged until December 03, 2013 so far and are attending to the files in their chronological order. Hope this helps*

Good Luck! Mithi and everyone awaiting CO allocation.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Case Officer Allocation Time Frame*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Hope u doing gud
> I want to ask that AHC is taking long tym to allocate a CO. Is this counted as the total processing tym for the application?
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

I'm doing well, thanks :smile:
How are you?

At this point things are taking longer than the time frame AHC has indicated in their website (link to which is mentioned below)
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

AHC New Delhi website still says that CO allocation takes 25-26 weeks since DOL which is not how long things seems to be taking right now.
Don't when they will be updating their website, I really hope it's soon because people get freaked out.

Right now *SS user nmk452 is next in line to get a CO, it's been 196 days since DOL for them which is 28 weeks all up.* And usually AHC allocates COs in a chronological order so you can see you might have to wait for a little bit longer as your DOL is December 24, 2013. I hope you know what I mean.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

Thanks for your support and quick response becky and all others


----------



## harsingh

Hello All,
I called AHC yesterday and they told me that its only 24 weeks after the lodgement. I told them that its 27th week going on from 11 dec. I dont know how they count the time or they just making us fool by telling us the incorrect time.


----------



## lonestar56

Hi all, 

Anyone know how much luggage is allowed on 309 I am worried are people without 100 subclass are allowed 40 kgs or not ?did any one experianced luaggage checking ?


----------



## harsingh

lonestar56 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone know how much luggage is allowed on 309 I am worried are people without 100 subclass are allowed 40 kgs or not ?did any one experianced luaggage checking ?


Hello Lonestar56
40kg +7kg handbag is allowed.


----------



## scorpionkingpn

Hi is 40kgs allowed on all airlines???i thought baggage allowance was based on airlines..please advice


----------



## harsingh

scorpionkingpn said:


> Hi is 40kgs allowed on all airlines???i thought baggage allowance was based on airlines..please advice


Yes, its allowed in all airlines. But you can still refer to the Airlines Baggage Policy. Thai, Singapore, Cathay pacific,Air India, Malaysian... All give 40+7 kgs to 309 visa and student visa holders for Aus.


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone know how much luggage is allowed on 309 I am worried are people without 100 subclass are allowed 40 kgs or not ?did any one experianced luaggage checking ?


*40kg+7kg Free luggage allowance.*

In addition to the above allowance, one can carry the following without any extra charge:-
1. A handbag, pocket book or purse
2. A briefcase
3. An overcoat, wrap or blanket
4. Electronic equipment such as a laptop, tablet and camera
5. A small camera or a pair of binoculars
6. A reasonable amount of reading material for the flight
7. An infant carry cot
8. Food for infants and children for consumption in-flight
9. Fully collapsible baby stroller (on wide body aircraft only)
10. Walking stick/canes or crutches and/or braces/prosthetic devices, which the passenger is dependent on.


Hope this helps. Have a fun flight

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Akshita

Hi 
I have a very stupid ques but sry to bother you guys as you seem to be much aware than me.does all the medicals get updated on emedical?i gt my medical done on 4 th feb but today for the first time i checked my emedical there is nothing updated?? Do we need to do anything?? M bit worried if my medicals have been received or not...
Regtds
Ak****a


----------



## lonestar56

Ak****a said:


> Hi
> I have a very stupid ques but sry to bother you guys as you seem to be much aware than me.does all the medicals get updated on emedical?i gt my medical done on 4 th feb but today for the first time i checked my emedical there is nothing updated?? Do we need to do anything?? M bit worried if my medicals have been received or not...
> Regtds
> Ak****a


It's normal , same thing happened with me till now am not able to see my reports I got my grant on.June 10 th


----------



## Becky26

Ak****a said:


> Hi
> I have a very stupid ques but sry to bother you guys as you seem to be much aware than me.does all the medicals get updated on emedical?i gt my medical done on 4 th feb but today for the first time i checked my emedical there is nothing updated?? Do we need to do anything?? M bit worried if my medicals have been received or not...
> Regtds
> Ak****a




Hey Ak****a,

Nothing to stress about. If you aren't able to view the progress of your medical report on eMedical Portal, just call AHC and the operator will help you out and let you know the date when AHC received your reports.

I'm pretty sure AHC must've received them by now. It usually takes about 10 working days maximum for the medicals to clear for the cases with no complications.
Hope this helps. Good luck!!!
Let us know how you go :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Akshita

*Thanx*

Thanx Lonestar and Becky!! It gave me but ow relief


----------



## Becky26

Ak****a said:


> Thanx Lonestar and Becky!! It gave me but ow relief


No worries, Ak****a :smile: Glad I could help.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nmk452

Hi guys, I am wondering that can I do my PCC before my CO ask for it or now ? because in my case it's all most 25 weeks since i lodge my application and i thought as soon as CO appoint they gonna ask for PCC.

thanks if any one have any idea?


----------



## Akshita

nmk452 said:


> Hi guys, I am wondering that can I do my PCC before my CO ask for it or now ? because in my case it's all most 25 weeks since i lodge my application and i thought as soon as CO appoint they gonna ask for PCC.
> 
> thanks if any one have any idea?


Hi 
You can get ur pcc done at any time if ur case is not much complicated as pcc is valid fr a year. I submitted my pcc during visa filling.and even pcc takes time as to be issued.


----------



## Akshita

*Hi*



Becky26 said:


> I can't provide Annexure F which is the verification certificate from a government official like the DM, SP, SSP, etc. that is required for tatkaal applications.
> I don't know any gazetted Government officer who can sign the above mentioned document for me. The officials who I knew got transferred hence the normal application.
> My PSK is Ghaziabad which is far from efficient. Different PSK follow slightly different rules.
> 
> Have you received any update from AHC regarding your application. I see your file hasn't been sent to the final queue yet.
> Kindly please update. Thanks :smile:
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky
Juz read u need help with your annexure f and it needs to be signed by an sho or any govt officer of similar rank??
Well my dads in police head quaters punjab and he might know sumbdy in ur district.
If u still need help juz let me might help u.
Ur amazing humar whose been helping all ow us would love to be ow some use to u too.


----------



## Becky26

nmk452 said:


> Hi guys, I am wondering that can I do my PCC before my CO ask for it or now ? because in my case it's all most 25 weeks since i lodge my application and i thought as soon as CO appoint they gonna ask for PCC.
> 
> thanks if any one have any idea?


Hey nmk452,

How are you? I was going to write to you in a couple of days about your CO allocation. 

As per SS it's been over 28 weeks (197 days all up) since DOL for your application. Can you please confirm your DOL. Thanks!

You can apply for PCC now as for some PSKs it takes time for them to issue one. And hopefully by the time you get CO allocated to your application you'll have your PCC ready :smille:
Good Luck and please do keep us updated. Thanks a lot for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Ak****a said:


> Hi Becky
> Juz read u need help with your annexure f and it needs to be signed by an sho or any govt officer of similar rank??
> Well my dads in police head quaters punjab and he might know sumbdy in ur district.
> If u still need help juz let me might help u.
> Ur amazing humar whose been helping all ow us would love to be ow some use to u too.


Hey,

Please check your private messages :smile:
Thank You!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Almost There*

Completed 11 months since DOL today and still waiting. 1 more month to go for global processing time frame to be complete. Thanks to each and everyone of you for your help and support during this struggle period. It's because of this thread I haven't lost my mind and all of your encouraging words.

Many of the people have gotten their visas a long time ago and they still keep a check on me from time to time. I'm very grateful to GOD for such a great virtual community.

Good Luck to everyone!!! GOD Bless You all.
Thanks once again.

:hug::hug:
Becky


----------



## VaibhavK

*eMedical*



Becky26 said:


> Hey Vaibhav,
> 
> To check the medical progress you need to go to the eMedical Client webpage the link to which is mentioned below:-
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> *No Registration is required.*
> 
> All you need to do is it fill out the information the web page is requesting which is:-
> *Family name
> HAP ID
> Date of birth
> Type in the character you see or hear *(there is combination of alphabets and numbers that you will need to fill in the box provided. It changes everytime you go to the eMedical Client page.)
> 
> Then click on "LOGON". The system will generate the "Information Sheet" which will need some changed to be made in your browser to open i.e. you will have to allow cookies for the PDF to download to your computer.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky








Hii Becky,
Many thanks for this information. I just logged in to it but it looks like its something that you need to do before going for medicals. My wife did not do it so I assume clinic must have done it. However this portal doesnt seem to be giving any kind of status as to their assessment.

Does the PDF give me any update. Not very sure Becky. 

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## Becky26

VaibhavK said:


> Hii Becky,
> Many thanks for this information. I just logged in to it but it looks like its something that you need to do before going for medicals. My wife did not do it so I assume clinic must have done it. However this portal doesnt seem to be giving any kind of status as to their assessment.
> 
> Does the PDF give me any update. Not very sure Becky.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


Hey Vaibhav,

No worries, happy to help :smile:
Nothing needs to be done before the medicals. The applicant just goes for the medicals and after a week to 10 days maximum can logon to the eMedical portal and fill out the information that the page requests. 

That is exactly what I did to get my Information Sheet from the eMedical portal. I don't quite understand why so many applicants seem to be facing issues accessing this PDF document :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

This sheet is a proof that the medicals have been processed and most important *it mentions the date when they were received by DIBP*. Below is what it reads:-
*Health Case Status
This health case was submitted to DIBP on DD MONTH YYYY.
*

*If you are unable to access this information, the easiest way is to call AHC and the operator will tell you when they received your reports.*
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## VaibhavK

Becky26 said:


> Hey Vaibhav,
> 
> No worries, happy to help :smile:
> Nothing needs to be done before the medicals. The applicant just goes for the medicals and after a week to 10 days maximum can logon to the eMedical portal and fill out the information that the page requests.
> 
> That is exactly what I did to get my Information Sheet from the eMedical portal. I don't quite understand why so many applicants seem to be facing issues accessing this PDF document :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> This sheet is a proof that the medicals have been processed and most important *it mentions the date when they were received by DIBP*. Below is what it reads:-
> *Health Case Status
> This health case was submitted to DIBP on DD MONTH YYYY.
> *
> 
> *If you are unable to access this information, the easiest way is to call AHC and the operator will tell you when they received your reports.*
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Thanks Becky. This helps me. Now I just opened the PDF and noticed that there is a date when the case is submitted to DIBP. I believe this can take about 5-10 days to reach AHC or does it reach instantaneously as its online?

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## Becky26

VaibhavK said:


> Thanks Becky. This helps me. Now I just opened the PDF and noticed that there is a date when the case is submitted to DIBP. I believe this can take about 5-10 days to reach AHC or does it reach instantaneously as its online?
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


That PDF is pretty self explanatory and it _*shows the date when your medicals have been submitted to DIBP i.e. they have been received by AHC.*_. DIBP and AHC is the same thing. AHC is an extension of DIBP in countries outside Australia that's it!!! 

Nothing to worry about after that.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hi everyone
Its been almost 26 weeks from the date of logdment and i dnt get any CO allocated.. I visited the AHC site,, they say initial assesment is commensing in 25 - 26 weeks from the logdment. 
What is goin on with december applications?
M so worried.
Seniors please help 
Surpreet


----------



## desai369

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi everyone
> Its been almost 26 weeks from the date of logdment and i dnt get any CO allocated.. I visited the AHC site,, they say initial assesment is commensing in 25 - 26 weeks from the logdment.
> What is goin on with december applications?
> M so worried.
> Seniors please help
> Surpreet



Hello Surpreet,

I have loadge my application on 16 dec and as per AHC my file timeframe is well above AHC mention on their website to allocate CO,but i think due to end of financial year in Australia we need to keep little more patience.I know it is very hard but somethings are not in our hands.

Good Luck and hope you get your visa soon.


Regards

Chirag


----------



## mithi1988

Hiya surpreet and desai

Dear i had called Ahc on thrusday till that day they had completed the allocation for dec 3 applicants so u could get an idea how far we are ,so have patience may be due to high order of files they are bit slow .may be your turn will be in next two weeks fingers crossed.


Best wishes
Regads,
Mithi


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey mithi and chirag
Year end wud make differenc to visa grant. It will not make any difference to CO allocation as per my knowledge. I dnt for how many days we have to wait bt its more than enough tym as yet. 
I really miss my hubby a lot n cant wait now to b with him. Atleast CO shud allocate our file coz dat vill us relief. 
&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;
Keep updating
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

*Have Some Patience*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey mithi and chirag
> Year end wud make differenc to visa grant. It will not make any difference to CO allocation as per my knowledge. I dnt for how many days we have to wait bt its more than enough tym as yet.
> I really miss my hubby a lot n cant wait now to b with him. Atleast CO shud allocate our file coz dat vill us relief.
> ����
> Keep updating
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

I know what you must be going through right now. We all are going through the same difficult time without our partners. 
*AHC doesn't realize what hardships the applicants are facing being separated from their partners. For them we are mere files and people who are trying to migrate to Australia. They don't give a rat's butt as to how much we miss our other halves. *
*There is always an option of visitor visa *:typing::typing::typing::typing:

CO allocation as well all know is and will be taking longer than expected or indicated on AHC New Delhi website. 
And as I mentioned in my post, the end of financial year has nothing to do with CO allocation and files being sent to final queue. Recently there have been 3 files sent to final queue on the same day. *It is only the visa grants that have been temporarily put on hold till June 30, 2014.*

This increased time frame for CO allocation is most probably because of the increase in the numbers of visa applications and due to the fact there are only a handful of COs and SCOs working in AHC who have to attend to hundreds of thousands of files. 
Each any every applicant is in desperate need to get their visa approved. There is only a certain number of files that these officers can humanly handle in a day or a week or a month. I think we should actually cut them some slack. 
AHC should be getting more COs to make this process a bit quicker, but GOD only knows when that'll happen 

As per mithi, AHC has allocated COs to applications lodged on December 03, 2013. And they are working towards allocating more as per the DOL. 

Being restless and impatient is only going to make your life more miserable. The key to surviving this hellish procedure is prayer and patience. Trust me GOD will give you patience. 
*I would've lost my mind till now. It's going to be 8 months since my husband went back to Australia and 11 months since DOL for me.* 
*Prayer is the only thing that has kept me sane and kept me from losing hope.*ray:ray:ray:ray:

Hope this helps. Take up a hobby or something cause partner visa application is not a kid's game.
Good Luck!!! And trust me each and everyone of you who applied for the visa WILL get a CO. *And 95% of the files are approved within AHC's indicative processing time frame of 8-11 months since DOL irrespective of how long CO allocation took.
*
Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Thank you so much for support n concern.
Bt i think i shudnt go for a visitor visa coz dat will cause more delay at this point of tym. I got married on 10 may 2013 that tym my hubby was on bridging visa as he was awaiting for his permanent residence. I applied visitor visa and i visited there for three month i.e 26 aug to 26 nov. 
During my visit,, my hubby got his permanent residence on 18 november and i came back to india on 20 november. So then he logded my application online ( sub class 309 and 100 ) from his ausie lawyer on 24 december. I have already attatched my pcc and medical to my file coz wen hubby got his CO allocated he asked him for my pcc and medical . I was hoping for a quick dscsn coz mine case is quite smooth with God's Grace.. 
Prayers for oll
Surpreet


----------



## jyoti10

*Regarding PCC*

Hi Becky,
As you know our case is in final queue and it's been 20 days n now as per the conversation on the forum AHC is not granting visa because of financial year ending quota and my PCC is finishing on 24th of July. Do you think I should get my PCC again? Even my case officer hasn't ask me to do it. Now I am bit worried is it a good sign or a and sign? What should I do?

Kind regards,
Jyoti


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey jyoti
Hope u doing gud
I think u will not need a pcc again coz ur file is already in a final queue. If it was required ur CO wud have asked u too get new one. 
Becky please quote messg of wat u think..
Hope u get ur visa soon jyoti
Regards 
Surpreet


----------



## aarkay

Hi Everyone,

I came here looking to get some answers for my wife's visa, and I am amazed to see more than 2300 pages in this thread. You people are awesome, and I read through most of the pages and I see the bonding between you all. The communication updates that all exchange here is excellent.

Of-course, as could be expected, I have my own set of questions. My situation is little different and that's why I have the confusion. It will be great if you seniors can try to understand my point and guide me.

I am a 175 PR holder, I got it back in May 2012. For my own personal reasons I could not move to Australia after that. Thought I did visit Aus in Feb 2013, to get my visa stamped as per requirement of visiting Australia once in first year.

Now I am planning to make a move in a month or two. I got my PR two years ago and a year back I got married. So, as could be understood my wife is not there in my PR, and I want to get a partner visa for her. I am talking to current employer to help me move to Australia in a month or two, I want to start the visa process for my wife. I want to get 309 partner visa for her (that is the only one I found on immi site). 

Now here comes the confusion. On the 309 visa information page, Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) ( read last paragraph ), it mentions under *Your sponsor:

*Evidence that the sponsor is a settled Australian citizen, Australian permanent resident, or eligible New Zealand citizen.

*If your sponsor is not an Australian citizen: evidence to show your sponsor usually lives in Australia, such as:

evidence of ownership or rental of the house in which your sponsor lives
utility accounts (electricity, gas, telephone)
other bills for day-to-day living expenses.*

The form 40SP which is to be filled by the sponsor also mentions:

If you are an Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen, *you are required to be usually resident in Australia. *

Please suggest me in this case:

1) Can my wife apply for her partner visa, even though the sponsor i.e. me is still not in Australia, or
2) The partner visa can be applied only if the sponsor is in Australia? In that case I should first make a move and then my wife applies for her partner visa?


I know this has got long, but I need help. I am not clear what to do? At the same time I want to make use of this time, and apply for her visa.

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Thank you so much for support n concern.
> Bt i think i shudnt go for a visitor visa coz dat will cause more delay at this point of tym. I got married on 10 may 2013 that tym my hubby was on bridging visa as he was awaiting for his permanent residence. I applied visitor visa and i visited there for three month i.e 26 aug to 26 nov.
> During my visit,, my hubby got his permanent residence on 18 november and i came back to india on 20 november. So then he logded my application online ( sub class 309 and 100 ) from his ausie lawyer on 24 december. I have already attatched my pcc and medical to my file coz wen hubby got his CO allocated he asked him for my pcc and medical . I was hoping for a quick dscsn coz mine case is quite smooth with God's Grace..
> Prayers for oll
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

No worries, I'm always here to help anyone who needs it. I completely understand your anxious state of mind. As you mentioned in your above post that you don't want to apply for another visitor visa, all you can really do is wait. 

AHC doesn't function depending on the applicant's needs or how simple a case is. It works as per its own rules and regulations. So doesn't matter how straightforward your case is, it'll only be attended to when AHC gets to it following a certain processing method and a certain chronological manner.

The PCC and medicals only assist the CO in processing a file when one is allocated to an application, not a day earlier than that. *You will get your visa, it's just a matter of time when. When the time is right it'll come, not a day early or a day late. So have faith in the Almighty.*
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

jyoti10 said:


> Hi Becky,
> As you know our case is in final queue and it's been 20 days n now as per the conversation on the forum AHC is not granting visa because of financial year ending quota and my PCC is finishing on 24th of July. Do you think I should get my PCC again? Even my case officer hasn't ask me to do it. Now I am bit worried is it a good sign or a and sign? What should I do?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Jyoti


Hey Jyoti,

*PCC is one of the most important documents in a visa application. It must be valid for every applicant at the time when he/she makes their initial entry into Australia. *
As per the SS, you still have about 20 days before your visa is approved, an estimated waiting time period keeping in mind the current waiting time frame in the final queue of between 32-45 days since DOL and the end of Australian financial year.

From next week (June 23rd, 2014) you'll have exactly 1 month before your PCC expires. This is a tricky one to be honest, especially with the temporary hold of visa grants. I'm not sure how long the SCOs allow before the PCC expires to grant the visa. *Even if your visa is granted during the first week of July, you'll have less than 30 days to make your initial entry.
*
If I were you I'd call my CO ASAP!!! and ask what he/she wants me to do with the PCC expiry date approaching quickly. It's completely up to you. 
*They can request you a new PCC seeing that the visa grant date will leave you with less than 30 days time to make your initial entry on a migrant visa.*

*If the CO requests a new PCC, you'll still have good 20 days to provide it seeing it's currently been 20 days for your file in the final queue and still be able to avoid any delays.
*
*That's the reason why my CO requested me for a new PCC. And I called her during mid April to remind her of the expiry of my PCC which is on July 02, 2014. And she still requested me to provide a new PCC.*
Hope this helps. Good Luck, please let us know what your CO says. Thanks :smile:

*Seniors, Please advice!!! Thanks* :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



aarkay said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I came here looking to get some answers for my wife's visa, and I am amazed to see more than 2300 pages in this thread. You people are awesome, and I read through most of the pages and I see the bonding between you all. The communication updates that all exchange here is excellent.
> 
> Of-course, as could be expected, I have my own set of questions. My situation is little different and that's why I have the confusion. It will be great if you seniors can try to understand my point and guide me.
> 
> I am a 175 PR holder, I got it back in May 2012. For my own personal reasons I could not move to Australia after that. Thought I did visit Aus in Feb 2013, to get my visa stamped as per requirement of visiting Australia once in first year.
> 
> Now I am planning to make a move in a month or two. I got my PR two years ago and a year back I got married. So, as could be understood my wife is not there in my PR, and I want to get a partner visa for her. I am talking to current employer to help me move to Australia in a month or two, I want to start the visa process for my wife. I want to get 309 partner visa for her (that is the only one I found on immi site).
> 
> Now here comes the confusion. On the 309 visa information page, Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) ( read last paragraph ), it mentions under *Your sponsor:
> 
> *Evidence that the sponsor is a settled Australian citizen, Australian permanent resident, or eligible New Zealand citizen.
> 
> *If your sponsor is not an Australian citizen: evidence to show your sponsor usually lives in Australia, such as:
> 
> evidence of ownership or rental of the house in which your sponsor lives
> utility accounts (electricity, gas, telephone)
> other bills for day-to-day living expenses.*
> 
> The form 40SP which is to be filled by the sponsor also mentions:
> 
> If you are an Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen, *you are required to be usually resident in Australia. *
> 
> Please suggest me in this case:
> 
> 1) Can my wife apply for her partner visa, even though the sponsor i.e. me is still not in Australia, or
> 2) The partner visa can be applied only if the sponsor is in Australia? In that case I should first make a move and then my wife applies for her partner visa?
> 
> 
> I know this has got long, but I need help. I am not clear what to do? At the same time I want to make use of this time, and apply for her visa.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks


Hey aarkay,

Welcome to the thread :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

There have been a couple of other applicants whose partner's had not yet moved to Australia i.e. "weren't usually resident in Australia" got the partner visa approved. 

Having said that, the "usually resident in Australia" condition is an important requirement and must be met in order to get the partner visa approved. 
*Perhaps if you prove that you were facing compelling circumstances which kept you from moving permanently to Australia and settling there, maybe AHC will consider your case.*

*Also if you can show that now you are ready to finally move to Australia i.e. you have a job in Australia, arranged shipping, have your living situation sorted out, have your plane tickets booked, I'm sure your case will be considered and they might be more agreeable. *

*If you have none of these, they will question if you ever had any intention of living there considering you have had your visa for so long and have yet to go and live there permanently. *
*They put this law in to stop people using loopholes to get spouses into Australia who would not otherwise qualify for PR by using waivers that are only applicable to family visas. *

*This will be required from you as you have already had your PR visa for 2 years now and you have only been to Australia to validate it. 
The point is they can ask for your intention to reside in Australia. They don't like people collecting visa that they are not going to use when they have small quotas each year that could have gone to people who would have moved to and worked in Australia for at least half of the time and contributed towards the Australian economy.*

*I think you should move to Australia ASAP without losing anymore time to at least partially fulfill this requirement. 
Yes, the partner visa can be applied when the sponsor is in Australia. As per AHC New Delhi, the current indicative processing time frame for partner visa applications is 8-11 months and the global processing time frame as per DIBP is 12 months. *

I'd suggest you should *consult a MARA agent regarding your case* before doing anything. https://www.mara.gov.au/

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 4th Week of June 2014*

Greetings Everyone!!!!!

I don't know if it's just me but June feels like it doesn't wanna get over. Each day feels like a week and I hate it:sad::sad::sad::sad: The quicker I want this horrible time to get over the longer it seems to be taking with AHC pushing a brief pause button on visa grants causing a drought in the visa grant department :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :smash::smash::smash::smash:

I'm praying this month gets over really soon so we all can celebrate the beginning of the new Australian (financial) year 2014-2015 with a downpour of visas:typing::typing::typing::typing: ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:

Below is the updated Prediction List:-
SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
loveforever--------------------77--------------------------305
robinpriya4ever----------------68-------------------------241
lonestar56---------------------40-------------------------224lane:
Varun Chokkarapu-------------43-------------------------285lane:
harman87---------------------45-------------------------265
Arathi------------------------41-------------------------235
Sydney22---------------------27------------------------211lane:
Sravanthi---------------------27-------------------------222
shifa882----------------------24------------------------258
Jyoti10------------------------20------------------------273
applepie24---------------------17-----------------------217
gaurav.a.shah------------------11------------------------283
kaurm-------------------------11-------------------------208
remya3012------------------05--------------------------209
tanvilamba------------------04--------------------------213
Parul Ahuja----------------04--------------------------208


*Count Down of the new financial year 2014-2015 has begun, 7 more days to go*
Good Luck to everyone!!!! Please do share the happy news with us. Thanks :smile: God Bless All!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jyoti10

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey jyoti
> Hope u doing gud
> I think u will not need a pcc again coz ur file is already in a final queue. If it was required ur CO wud have asked u too get new one.
> Becky please quote messg of wat u think..
> Hope u get ur visa soon jyoti
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hi Surpreet, 
Thanks for your answer and concern. As Becky said I guess I should call my CO today and confirm what should I do. It is very confusing at the moment.
Can't understand why they take so long. 
Kind Regards,
Jyoti.


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> Hey Jyoti,
> 
> *PCC is one of the most important documents in a visa application. It must be valid for every applicant at the time when he/she makes their initial entry into Australia. *
> As per the SS, you still have about 20 days before your visa is approved, an estimated waiting time period keeping in mind the current waiting time frame in the final queue of between 32-45 days since DOL and the end of Australian financial year.
> 
> From next week (June 23rd, 2014) you'll have exactly 1 month before your PCC expires. This is a tricky one to be honest, especially with the temporary hold of visa grants. I'm not sure how long the SCOs allow before the PCC expires to grant the visa. *Even if your visa is granted during the first week of July, you'll have less than 30 days to make your initial entry.
> *
> If I were you I'd call my CO ASAP!!! and ask what he/she wants me to do with the PCC expiry date approaching quickly. It's completely up to you.
> *They can request you a new PCC seeing that the visa grant date will leave you with less than 30 days time to make your initial entry on a migrant visa.*
> 
> *If the CO requests a new PCC, you'll still have good 20 days to provide it seeing it's currently been 20 days for your file in the final queue and still be able to avoid any delays.
> *
> *That's the reason why my CO requested me for a new PCC. And I called her during mid April to remind her of the expiry of my PCC which is on July 02, 2014. And she still requested me to provide a new PCC.*
> Hope this helps. Good Luck, please let us know what your CO says. Thanks :smile:
> 
> *Seniors, Please advice!!! Thanks* :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky, 
Thanks for reply. I guess that would be the best. Actually in a way I don't even mind flying even with in a week or ten days also as we have our wedding anniversary coming soon in august and want to celebrate with my husband. But still I will call CO because if SCO will take long in making decision, as I don't know what all aspects he is going to considered and how they take to make a decision. 
And he ask for it then I should get it for him straight away just to be safer side. And if CO says yes do it then do I have to add that I am married in my passport. And my husband's name too. This all is very confusing.
Because I read somewhere lot of different experiences in this too. But the maximum out come was don't mention you are married and apply PCC and you get it in a week.
Would that be the best way to do if I have to do? 

And I will definitely keep you updated.

Kind Regards,
Jyoti.


----------



## 496402-dron

How can I see Total Days since DOL in SS ??


----------



## VaibhavK

Becky26 said:


> Hey aarkay,
> 
> Welcome to the thread :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> 
> There have been a couple of other applicants whose partner's had not yet moved to Australia i.e. "weren't usually resident in Australia" got the partner visa approved.
> 
> Having said that, the "usually resident in Australia" condition is an important requirement and must be met in order to get the partner visa approved.
> *Perhaps if you prove that you were facing compelling circumstances which kept you from moving permanently to Australia and settling there, maybe AHC will consider your case.*
> 
> *Also if you can show that now you are ready to finally move to Australia i.e. you have a job in Australia, arranged shipping, have your living situation sorted out, have your plane tickets booked, I'm sure your case will be considered and they might be more agreeable. *
> 
> *If you have none of these, they will question if you ever had any intention of living there considering you have had your visa for so long and have yet to go and live there permanently. *
> *They put this law in to stop people using loopholes to get spouses into Australia who would not otherwise qualify for PR by using waivers that are only applicable to family visas. *
> 
> *This will be required from you as you have already had your PR visa for 2 years now and you have only been to Australia to validate it.
> The point is they can ask for your intention to reside in Australia. They don't like people collecting visa that they are not going to use when they have small quotas each year that could have gone to people who would have moved to and worked in Australia for at least half of the time and contributed towards the Australian economy.*
> 
> *I think you should move to Australia ASAP without losing anymore time to at least partially fulfill this requirement.
> Yes, the partner visa can be applied when the sponsor is in Australia. As per AHC New Delhi, the current indicative processing time frame for partner visa applications is 8-11 months and the global processing time frame as per DIBP is 12 months. *
> 
> I'd suggest you should *consult a MARA agent regarding your case* before doing anything. https://www.mara.gov.au/
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Hi Becky,

Just reading through your thread about PCC. This is again something new to me. Do you mean PCC should be valid until your first entry to Australia? I thought it should be valid till the visa grant date that's it?

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Thank you so much for support n concern.
> Bt i think i shudnt go for a visitor visa coz dat will cause more delay at this point of tym. I got married on 10 may 2013 that tym my hubby was on bridging visa as he was awaiting for his permanent residence. I applied visitor visa and i visited there for three month i.e 26 aug to 26 nov.
> During my visit,, my hubby got his permanent residence on 18 november and i came back to india on 20 november. So then he logded my application online ( sub class 309 and 100 ) from his ausie lawyer on 24 december. I have already attatched my pcc and medical to my file coz wen hubby got his CO allocated he asked him for my pcc and medical . I was hoping for a quick dscsn coz mine case is quite smooth with God's Grace..
> Prayers for oll
> Surpreet



Hi Surpreet,

You have filed your visa through online process. These type of applications are processed by DIBP Australia and not from AHC New Delhi. I was told so and I confirmed the same from many MARA agents.

So as in the 1st case of becky for partner visa which she applied form Australia (onshore), you might have got your CO allocated but he/she havn't contacted you. You can check about your CO allocation by contacting DIBP Australia.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## Sharmaabhi

VaibhavK said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Just reading through your thread about PCC. This is again something new to me. Do you mean PCC should be valid until your first entry to Australia? I thought it should be valid till the visa grant date that's it?
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


Hi Vaibhav,

You are right. PCC should be valid till the visa grant date. But the date of your 1st entry after the grant depends on the date of medicals and PCC. 1st entry date is given before the expiration of PCC or medicals, whichever is earlier. I guess, Medicals are also valid for 1 year. For e.g. If your PCC is valid till 31st August and you got your visa on 1st August then your 1st entry date will be before 31st August.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## Sharmaabhi

aarkay said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I came here looking to get some answers for my wife's visa, and I am amazed to see more than 2300 pages in this thread. You people are awesome, and I read through most of the pages and I see the bonding between you all. The communication updates that all exchange here is excellent.
> 
> Of-course, as could be expected, I have my own set of questions. My situation is little different and that's why I have the confusion. It will be great if you seniors can try to understand my point and guide me.
> 
> I am a 175 PR holder, I got it back in May 2012. For my own personal reasons I could not move to Australia after that. Thought I did visit Aus in Feb 2013, to get my visa stamped as per requirement of visiting Australia once in first year.
> 
> Now I am planning to make a move in a month or two. I got my PR two years ago and a year back I got married. So, as could be understood my wife is not there in my PR, and I want to get a partner visa for her. I am talking to current employer to help me move to Australia in a month or two, I want to start the visa process for my wife. I want to get 309 partner visa for her (that is the only one I found on immi site).
> 
> Now here comes the confusion. On the 309 visa information page, Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) ( read last paragraph ), it mentions under *Your sponsor:
> 
> *Evidence that the sponsor is a settled Australian citizen, Australian permanent resident, or eligible New Zealand citizen.
> 
> *If your sponsor is not an Australian citizen: evidence to show your sponsor usually lives in Australia, such as:
> 
> evidence of ownership or rental of the house in which your sponsor lives
> utility accounts (electricity, gas, telephone)
> other bills for day-to-day living expenses.*
> 
> The form 40SP which is to be filled by the sponsor also mentions:
> 
> If you are an Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen, *you are required to be usually resident in Australia. *
> 
> Please suggest me in this case:
> 
> 1) Can my wife apply for her partner visa, even though the sponsor i.e. me is still not in Australia, or
> 2) The partner visa can be applied only if the sponsor is in Australia? In that case I should first make a move and then my wife applies for her partner visa?
> 
> 
> I know this has got long, but I need help. I am not clear what to do? At the same time I want to make use of this time, and apply for her visa.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Aarkay,

I am just adding to what becky have suggested. It's always better to confirm from MARA agents. 

There are many members in this forum who were in India at the time of applying partner visa for their spouse. Even there was one who didn't make his 1st entry before applying partner visa as he got married after 2-3 months of getting his PR visa but moved Australia after few months of applying the partner visa as his 1st entry date was approaching. Now his partner have got her spouse visa in time.

But still you have to be ready for answers in case DIBP / AHC asks you for the reason for not moving to Australia permanently. Condition of "Usually resident in Australia" is not mandatory but is an advantage for sure.

In my view, you should apply partner visa for your wife (after checking with MARA agents). Then if you are moving immediately to Australia with job, take her with you on visitor visa. But she have to be out of Australia at the time of finalization of her visa. So if possible then send her to India after appx. 6 months so that she gets her visa without any delay.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey abhi
Thnk you so much for the information..
Can u please tell me the website or any contact nmbr of DIBP coz i m nt able to get the required information from their website??
Thannk you
Surpreet


----------



## girlaussie

'Usual Residence' is not a Casual condition but 'Required', 'If you are an Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen, you are required to be usually resident in Australia'

Please see Form 40SP 'Who Can Sponsor'

Applicant probably meet the Partner Visa Criteria but not the Sponsor as he is not residing in Australia, hence can't take the undertaking on Form40SP which is: 

'For sponsors of a Partner visa applicant:
I agree to assist my partner, to the extent necessary:
• financially;
• in relation to accommodation in the first 2 years immediately after their Partner visa is granted (if they were granted the visa in Australia) or their first entry to Australia as a holder of the Partner visa (if they were granted the visa outside Australia).'

Your example: 'Even there was one who didn't make his 1st entry before applying partner visa as he got married after 2-3 months of getting his PR visa but moved Australia after few months of applying the partner visa as his 1st entry date was approaching. Now his partner have got her spouse visa in time.'

In this case, yes the Sponsor couldn't meet the usual resident criteria but he was intended to move before his partner cause of initial entry date. So if Sponsor can show his intention like any job acceptance letter, flight ticket etc then CO may consider it.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie

​


Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Aarkay,
> 
> There are many members in this forum who were in India at the time of applying partner visa for their spouse. Even there was one who didn't make his 1st entry before applying partner visa as he got married after 2-3 months of getting his PR visa but moved Australia after few months of applying the partner visa as his 1st entry date was approaching. Now his partner have got her spouse visa in time.
> 
> But still you have to be ready for answers in case DIBP / AHC asks you for the reason for not moving to Australia permanently. Condition of "Usually resident in Australia" is not mandatory but is an advantage for sure.
> 
> Regards
> Abhi


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey abhi
> Thnk you so much for the information..
> Can u please tell me the website or any contact nmbr of DIBP coz i m nt able to get the required information from their website??
> Thannk you
> Surpreet


Hi Surpreet,

I am unaware of any contact no. but i guess becky can guide you for the same as she had lived there. She can tell from which region processing is done. (ACT, NSW etc).

In addition to this, there is another option. You can contact any of the below given offices and may be they will tell you about the concerned office. It will be better if someone from Australia will contact these offices because of local calling charges.

Offices in Australia this is the link for various offices.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## aarkay

Thanks to all who have replied to my query.

I understood your point, that I can apply for the visa, but only if I am definitely moving to Aus in near future and can show my Australia related details, then only the case gets strong.

As suggested by you all, I also spoke to 5-6 different MARA agents here in my location, and most of them suggested that you can apply for the partner visa while still not in Australia provided you can show good financial background in order to assure Australian authorities that you will be able to take for your partner. 

So, I am thinking of going ahead of applying with the partner visa.

I am trying with my current employer to give me a transfer, and in-case it does not then I will resign and go to Australia by my self in a month and try to find a job for myself over there in the next 2-4 months. I will get an apartment on rent, and get utility bills(mobile, etc) in my name in next 2-3 months, and update the DIPB with that. I will call my wife on tourist visa as and when I get a job over there. In the meanwhile CO allocation can happen, and hopefully things can happen as planned.

Let me know what you people think, am I thinking on right track? Or should I take some other course of action?

Please suggest.

Thanks.






girlaussie said:


> 'Usual Residence' is not a Casual condition but 'Required', 'If you are an Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen, you are required to be usually resident in Australia'
> 
> Please see Form 40SP 'Who Can Sponsor'
> 
> Applicant probably meet the Partner Visa Criteria but not the Sponsor as he is not residing in Australia, hence can't take the undertaking on Form40SP which is:
> 
> 'For sponsors of a Partner visa applicant:
> I agree to assist my partner, to the extent necessary:
> • financially;
> • in relation to accommodation in the first 2 years immediately after their Partner visa is granted (if they were granted the visa in Australia) or their first entry to Australia as a holder of the Partner visa (if they were granted the visa outside Australia).'
> 
> Your example: 'Even there was one who didn't make his 1st entry before applying partner visa as he got married after 2-3 months of getting his PR visa but moved Australia after few months of applying the partner visa as his 1st entry date was approaching. Now his partner have got her spouse visa in time.'
> 
> In this case, yes the Sponsor couldn't meet the usual resident criteria but he was intended to move before his partner cause of initial entry date. So if Sponsor can show his intention like any job acceptance letter, flight ticket etc then CO may consider it.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie
> 
> ​


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey abhi
> I have jst called AHC n the operator told me dat online files are transfered in your country. My file has been tranfered in AHC and she told dat no CO allocated to my file and she ask me to wait for another 2 weeks to gt a CO allocated to my file..
> Oll i can do is wait wait n wait.
> Becky comment on this plz
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hi Surpreet,

Thanks a ton for the info. I was unaware of this process. 

May be because of end of financial year your file is on hold for CO allocation. Its great that at least you have some info about your file.

All the best for future.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## Sharmaabhi

aarkay said:


> Thanks to all who have replied to my query.
> 
> I understood your point, that I can apply for the visa, but only if I am definitely moving to Aus in near future and can show my Australia related details, then only the case gets strong.
> 
> As suggested by you all, I also spoke to 5-6 different MARA agents here in my location, and most of them suggested that you can apply for the partner visa while still not in Australia provided you can show good financial background in order to assure Australian authorities that you will be able to take for your partner.
> 
> So, I am thinking of going ahead of applying with the partner visa.
> 
> I am trying with my current employer to give me a transfer, and in-case it does not then I will resign and go to Australia by my self in a month and try to find a job for myself over there in the next 2-4 months. I will get an apartment on rent, and get utility bills(mobile, etc) in my name in next 2-3 months, and update the DIPB with that. I will call my wife on tourist visa as and when I get a job over there. In the meanwhile CO allocation can happen, and hopefully things can happen as planned.
> 
> Let me know what you people think, am I thinking on right track? Or should I take some other course of action?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Aarkay,

You are absolutely on the right track. Go ahead with your application.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## Becky26

jyoti10 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Thanks for reply. I guess that would be the best. Actually in a way I don't even mind flying even with in a week or ten days also as we have our wedding anniversary coming soon in august and want to celebrate with my husband. But still I will call CO because if SCO will take long in making decision, as I don't know what all aspects he is going to considered and how they take to make a decision.
> And he ask for it then I should get it for him straight away just to be safer side. And if CO says yes do it then do I have to add that I am married in my passport. And my husband's name too. This all is very confusing.
> Because I read somewhere lot of different experiences in this too. But the maximum out come was don't mention you are married and apply PCC and you get it in a week.
> Would that be the best way to do if I have to do?
> 
> And I will definitely keep you updated.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Jyoti.


Hey Jyoti,

No worries :smile:
It really depends on the SCO's decision. It doesn't really matter how quick the applicant can make the initial entry. As I always say, AHC follows it's rules and regulations very strictly so if there is a minimum time period that needs to be given to every visa holder, then AHC can request you for new PCC keeping in mind that you will have less than 30 days before your PCC and that the applicant must make the initial entry before the PCC expires. If not then there is nothing to worry about 

If your PSK issued you a PCC without making you add your husband's name to your passport, then it shouldn't have any problems issuing you a new PCC based on the information in your passport again.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Please do keep us updated. Thanks :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> How can I see Total Days since DOL in SS ??


The Column that reads "Date Lodged" is the DOL.


----------



## Becky26

VaibhavK said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Just reading through your thread about PCC. This is again something new to me. Do you mean PCC should be valid until your first entry to Australia? I thought it should be valid till the visa grant date that's it?
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav



PCC must be valid until the initial entry date.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Can u please comment on my threads..?
Waitng for ur views
Thank you
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Aarkay,
> 
> I am just adding to what becky have suggested. It's always better to confirm from MARA agents.
> 
> There are many members in this forum who were in India at the time of applying partner visa for their spouse. Even there was one who didn't make his 1st entry before applying partner visa as he got married after 2-3 months of getting his PR visa but moved Australia after few months of applying the partner visa as his 1st entry date was approaching. Now his partner have got her spouse visa in time.
> 
> But still you have to be ready for answers in case DIBP / AHC asks you for the reason for not moving to Australia permanently. Condition of "Usually resident in Australia" is not mandatory but is an advantage for sure.
> 
> In my view, you should apply partner visa for your wife (after checking with MARA agents). Then if you are moving immediately to Australia with job, take her with you on visitor visa. But she have to be out of Australia at the time of finalization of her visa. So if possible then send her to India after appx. 6 months so that she gets her visa without any delay.
> 
> Regards
> Abhi


Hey Abhi,

*The 'Usually Resident in Australia" condition is a mandatory condition and must be fulfilled in order for someone to be able to sponsor their partner or any family member on any kind of temporary or permanent visa.*

The PR holders who within 2-3 months of getting their PR visa applied for their partner's visa are in the safe compared to aarkay because they didn't wait get the PR visa approved and still stayed in India. 
Instead they simply got the PR visa approved, got married and applied for partner visa within this 2-3 months time frame and then moved to Australia. 
Not like the discussed scenario where the PR holder only flew to Australia to validate their PR visa and returned to India and haven't moved to Australia since the grant of their visa and it's been 2 years since their visa was granted. This can raise red flags.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*AHC Contact Details*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey abhi
> Thnk you so much for the information..
> Can u please tell me the website or any contact nmbr of DIBP coz i m nt able to get the required information from their website??
> Thannk you
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

Calling DIBP won't be of any use as they will just ask you to call the Australian High Commission located in your country where you have submitted your partner visa application. Plus they will just ask you to wait as the global processing time frame as per DIBP is 12 months and you are well within that time frame.

The *direct line for AHC New Delhi is 011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.*

Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. *The wait could be between 30-45 minutes on average so be patient. Be very polite on the phone as the calls maybe recorded.* Once you reach the front of the queue, you'll get through to an operator, you know what to do after that.

*Keep your Passport (for passport number) and Partner Visa Application File Acknowledgement Letter (for the application file number) with you as they need these two pieces of information for your identification.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck. Feel free to ask if you have more questions. And please don't forget to update us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

girlaussie said:


> 'Usual Residence' is not a Casual condition but 'Required', 'If you are an Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen, you are required to be usually resident in Australia'
> 
> Please see Form 40SP 'Who Can Sponsor'
> 
> Applicant probably meet the Partner Visa Criteria but not the Sponsor as he is not residing in Australia, hence can't take the undertaking on Form40SP which is:
> 
> 'For sponsors of a Partner visa applicant:
> I agree to assist my partner, to the extent necessary:
> • financially;
> • in relation to accommodation in the first 2 years immediately after their Partner visa is granted (if they were granted the visa in Australia) or their first entry to Australia as a holder of the Partner visa (if they were granted the visa outside Australia).'
> 
> Your example: 'Even there was one who didn't make his 1st entry before applying partner visa as he got married after 2-3 months of getting his PR visa but moved Australia after few months of applying the partner visa as his 1st entry date was approaching. Now his partner have got her spouse visa in time.'
> 
> In this case, yes the Sponsor couldn't meet the usual resident criteria but he was intended to move before his partner cause of initial entry date. So if Sponsor can show his intention like any job acceptance letter, flight ticket etc then CO may consider it.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie
> 
> ​


I agree!!!! Thanks for the accurate information :smile:


----------



## Becky26

aarkay said:


> Thanks to all who have replied to my query.
> 
> I understood your point, that I can apply for the visa, but only if I am definitely moving to Aus in near future and can show my Australia related details, then only the case gets strong.
> 
> As suggested by you all, I also spoke to 5-6 different MARA agents here in my location, and most of them suggested that you can apply for the partner visa while still not in Australia provided you can show good financial background in order to assure Australian authorities that you will be able to take for your partner.
> 
> So, I am thinking of going ahead of applying with the partner visa.
> 
> I am trying with my current employer to give me a transfer, and in-case it does not then I will resign and go to Australia by my self in a month and try to find a job for myself over there in the next 2-4 months. I will get an apartment on rent, and get utility bills(mobile, etc) in my name in next 2-3 months, and update the DIPB with that. I will call my wife on tourist visa as and when I get a job over there. In the meanwhile CO allocation can happen, and hopefully things can happen as planned.
> 
> Let me know what you people think, am I thinking on right track? Or should I take some other course of action?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks.


The "good financial background" is a plus but is not the deciding factor of the partner visa application. *The "usually resident in Australia" condition is an important condition and can make or break the deal, if you know what I mean.*

*The finances don't really matter as the Assurance of Support requirement was removed by DIBP on January 1, 2012.* No funds need to be shown in order to sponsor the spouse and your dependents (if any). 
The joint bank accounts/statements are only requested because they prove that the sponsor and their partner share the financial responsibilities.

Knowing the fact that you have had the PR visa for the past 2 years and you've only been to Australia to validate is going to raise questions. Also as per the information you shared in your above quoted post, you are working in India. 
AHC can question your intentions of applying for an Australian PR visa if after 2 years of you getting the visa approved you are yet to settle there permanently and you still residing in India permanently can jeopardize your partner visa application.

First move to Australia and then apply for the partner visa. AS then at least then you will be able to say that now you have moved to Australia and want to sponsor your partner.
Hope this helps! Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Thanx for ur rply
But i called AHC in the morning. She told me dat online application are transfered to ur near embassy.. 
She asked for my date of birth , name , and passport nmbr. And she told me dat my oline application has been transfered to AHC new delhi and ask me to wait fot another two weeks to gt a CO allocated. She told me AHC taking lil longer to allocate a CO.
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

Becky26 said:


> Hey Surpreet,
> 
> Calling DIBP won't be of any use as *they will just ask you to call the Australian High Commission located in your country where you have submitted your partner visa application. *Plus they will just ask you to wait as the global processing time frame as per DIBP is 12 months and you are well within that time frame.
> 
> The *direct line for AHC New Delhi is 011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.*
> 
> Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. *The wait could be between 30-45 minutes on average so be patient. Be very polite on the phone as the calls maybe recorded.* Once you reach the front of the queue, you'll get through to an operator, you know what to do after that.
> 
> *Keep your Passport (for passport number) and Partner Visa Application File Acknowledgement Letter (for the application file number) with you as they need these two pieces of information for your identification.*
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck. Feel free to ask if you have more questions. And please don't forget to update us.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Thanx for ur rply
> But i called AHC in the morning. She told me dat online application are transfered to ur near embassy..
> She asked for my date of birth , name , and passport nmbr. And she told me dat my oline application has been transfered to AHC new delhi and ask me to wait fot another two weeks to gt a CO allocated. She told me AHC taking lil longer to allocate a CO.
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

That's exactly what I told you was gonna happen in my above quoted post. *"Your embassy" meaning AHC New Delhi.* Just wait for another couple of weeks. Hopefully you'll get a CO by then. Don't worry, everything will be fine!! 
Just keep praying ray:ray:ray:ray:

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi guys..
apologies if it is already answered.....i got the PR earlier in this month ..and wishing to apply for spouse visa right after my entry(10july-14)...i would like to know that do i need to fill both forms online i.e. 40 and 47 SP
...also other than marriage certificate,passport(s) and birth certificates..what else documents are needed to attach..???? or what else the dept usually ask as attachment???


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Becky26 said:


> Hey Abhi,
> 
> *The 'Usually Resident in Australia" condition is a mandatory condition and must be fulfilled in order for someone to be able to sponsor their partner or any family member on any kind of temporary or permanent visa.*
> 
> The PR holders who within 2-3 months of getting their PR visa applied for their partner's visa are in the safe compared to aarkay because they didn't wait get the PR visa approved and still stayed in India.
> Instead they simply got the PR visa approved, got married and applied for partner visa within this 2-3 months time frame and then moved to Australia.
> Not like the discussed scenario where the PR holder only flew to Australia to validate their PR visa and returned to India and haven't moved to Australia since the grant of their visa and it's been 2 years since their visa was granted. This can raise red flags.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hey Becky,

Thanks a ton for the info.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## Becky26

Haseeb.hasan said:


> hi guys..
> apologies if it is already answered.....i got the PR earlier in this month ..and wishing to apply for spouse visa right after my entry(10july-14)...i would like to know that do i need to fill both forms online i.e. 40 and 47 SP
> ...also other than marriage certificate,passport(s) and birth certificates..what else documents are needed to attach..???? or what else the dept usually ask as attachment???


Hey Haseeb.hasan,

Congratulations on getting your PR visa. This thread is for applicants who have applied for partner visa to the Australian High Commission New Delhi. 
Different AHCs have slightly different rules and document requirements. 

As Pakistan has it's own AHC, information from AHC New Delhi might not be of much use to you.
Here is a link from AHC Pakistan website:-
Pg9 - Migration Visas - Australian High Commission
Below is the Document Checklist from AHC Islamabad:-
http://www.pakistan.embassy.gov.au/files/islm/120822-pg9-partner.pdf

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## girlaussie

Not a problem  

Girl Aussie



Becky26 said:


> I agree!!!! Thanks for the accurate information :smile:


----------



## girlaussie

Hi,

40SP/47SP are the first basic forms so yes you 've to fill them.

AHC Islamabad has a Partner Visa Checklist, please check that one & attach all the relevant documents.

Apart from these official documents, applicant needs to provide evidence of genuine relationship, these can be provide in 4 broad categories: financial, household, social context, mutual commitment towards each other.

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you 've any questions.

Girl Aussie



Haseeb.hasan said:


> hi guys..
> apologies if it is already answered.....i got the PR earlier in this month ..and wishing to apply for spouse visa right after my entry(10july-14)...i would like to know that do i need to fill both forms online i.e. 40 and 47 SP
> ...also other than marriage certificate,passport(s) and birth certificates..what else documents are needed to attach..???? or what else the dept usually ask as attachment???


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Haseeb.hasan said:


> hi guys..
> apologies if it is already answered.....i got the PR earlier in this month ..and wishing to apply for spouse visa right after my entry(10july-14)...i would like to know that do i need to fill both forms online i.e. 40 and 47 SP
> ...also other than marriage certificate,passport(s) and birth certificates..what else documents are needed to attach..???? or what else the dept usually ask as attachment???


Hey Haseeb Hasan,

If you want to apply online then there is no need to fill the forms separately and then to upload them. All the information asked in 40 & 47 forms are part of your online application. Almost similar to the process as you did for your 189 visa after getting invitation.

Just use your immi account, start your partner visa application and find out the required details to be filled in there. There is no charge for the same and you can edit the details whenever you want before submitting your file and visa fees payment.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## nairdh

Hi All,

My Visa application is still in progress although DOL is 12 Nov 2013. CO assigned on 05th May and additional docs submitted on 21st May. The application has not progressed to the final assessment queue.

Everytime I call the AHC and request the operator to transfer to my CO, I ve been told she is on personal leave. Anyone know how I can escalate the situation or enquire as to why there is a delay in the processing of my application in her absence?

Your input would be much appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## girlaussie

Your case is very much within12 months time frame.

Girl Aussie



nairdh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> how I can escalate the situation or enquire as to why there is a delay in the processing of my application in her absence?
> 
> Your input would be much appreciated.
> 
> thanks!


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

nairdh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Visa application is still in progress although DOL is 12 Nov 2013. CO assigned on 05th May and additional docs submitted on 21st May. The application has not progressed to the final assessment queue.
> 
> Everytime I call the AHC and request the operator to transfer to my CO, I ve been told she is on personal leave. Anyone know how I can escalate the situation or enquire as to why there is a delay in the processing of my application in her absence?
> 
> Your input would be much appreciated.
> 
> thanks!


*Hi nairdh,
As per my knowledge u need to wait till the CO returns, coz your CO is on personal leave and not left the job. So they can't allocate another CO to your file.
It happened to me as well. My CO was also on leave for 10 days, after the break he sent my file to final queue.
Don't stress, everything will be fine, wish u soon get u r mail.
Good luck
Sravanthi*


----------



## Sushy

*Medicals and IMMI Acknowledgment Letter*

*Hey Becky and all, I have just received my IMMI Acknowledgment letter along with my HAP ID for Medicals. Feeling relaxed. 
I have three questions

1)	What I am supposed to do next, call the CO (who is not the main CO) and let the officer know that, I have received the IMMI Acknowledgment mail and HAP ID or should I mail the officer back for the acceptance of the mail sent to me.

2)	I could not locate the panel of doctors (except the HAP ID) where I have to go for my Medicals, wondering hmmm they will specify me the exact place or I can choose any of the panel doctors provided by IMMI.
a)	Max Multi Speciality Centre, Panchsheel Park
b)	Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre, Shantiniketan

3)	I could not see any amount mentioned for Medicals, how I am supposed to know that, should I call for an appointment and then ask about the amount over phone?

Becky, you have mentioned that, 2 Forms are also provided by the medical centre. So I hope I don’t have to download any form online and carry it with me, I can get it straight there at the Immigration Counter, right?
Please guide me, how should I go about it, bit confused. 

*


----------



## harsingh

Sushy said:


> *Hey Becky and all, I have just received my IMMI Acknowledgment letter along with my HAP ID for Medicals. Feeling relaxed.
> I have three questions
> 
> 1)	What I am supposed to do next, call the CO (who is not the main CO) and let the officer know that, I have received the IMMI Acknowledgment mail and HAP ID or should I mail the officer back for the acceptance of the mail sent to me.
> 
> 2)	I could not locate the panel of doctors (except the HAP ID) where I have to go for my Medicals, wondering hmmm they will specify me the exact place or I can choose any of the panel doctors provided by IMMI.
> a)	Max Multi Speciality Centre, Panchsheel Park
> b)	Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre, Shantiniketan
> 
> 3)	I could not see any amount mentioned for Medicals, how I am supposed to know that, should I call for an appointment and then ask about the amount over phone?
> 
> Becky, you have mentioned that, 2 Forms are also provided by the medical centre. So I hope I don’t have to download any form online and carry it with me, I can get it straight there at the Immigration Counter, right?
> Please guide me, how should I go about it, bit confused.
> 
> *


Hello Sushy,

Its Great!!
1. You dont need to send reply to the email you got.
2. You just need to go to https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient and fill in your details with your HAP ID. You have to answer the questions there and complete the process. AND printout the form generated by the Emedical Client.
3. take that form to the nearest Authorised Panel doctor. Please calll them for appointment. They have different Fees and confirm with them over the phone.
You can print the medical forms yourself as well but they are available at the Panel Doctors.

Hope it helps. rest Becky can guide better.

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Visa application is still in progress although DOL is 12 Nov 2013. CO assigned on 05th May and additional docs submitted on 21st May. The application has not progressed to the final assessment queue.
> 
> Everytime I call the AHC and request the operator to transfer to my CO, I ve been told she is on personal leave. Anyone know how I can escalate the situation or enquire as to why there is a delay in the processing of my application in her absence?
> 
> Your input would be much appreciated.
> 
> thanks!


Hey nairdh,

Unfortunately you're just gonna have to wait till your CO gets back from her leave to speak to her. The global processing time frame for partner visa is 12 months and your application is well within that time frame so there is no point trying to do anything at this point.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Hey thanks Harsingh for the information....
*




harsingh said:


> Hello Sushy,
> 
> Its Great!!
> 1. You dont need to send reply to the email you got.
> 2. You just need to go to https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient and fill in your details with your HAP ID. You have to answer the questions there and complete the process. AND printout the form generated by the Emedical Client.
> 3. take that form to the nearest Authorised Panel doctor. Please calll them for appointment. They have different Fees and confirm with them over the phone.
> You can print the medical forms yourself as well but they are available at the Panel Doctors.
> 
> Hope it helps. rest Becky can guide better.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Medicals*



Sushy said:


> *Hey Becky and all, I have just received my IMMI Acknowledgment letter along with my HAP ID for Medicals. Feeling relaxed.
> I have three questions
> 
> 1)	What I am supposed to do next, call the CO (who is not the main CO) and let the officer know that, I have received the IMMI Acknowledgment mail and HAP ID or should I mail the officer back for the acceptance of the mail sent to me.
> 
> 2)	I could not locate the panel of doctors (except the HAP ID) where I have to go for my Medicals, wondering hmmm they will specify me the exact place or I can choose any of the panel doctors provided by IMMI.
> a)	Max Multi Speciality Centre, Panchsheel Park
> b)	Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre, Shantiniketan
> 
> 3)	I could not see any amount mentioned for Medicals, how I am supposed to know that, should I call for an appointment and then ask about the amount over phone?
> 
> Becky, you have mentioned that, 2 Forms are also provided by the medical centre. So I hope I don't have to download any form online and carry it with me, I can get it straight there at the Immigration Counter, right?
> Please guide me, how should I go about it, bit confused.
> 
> *


Hey Sushy!! 

How are you?? Great to know that you have received your acknowledgment letter and HAP ID :cheer2: Thanks for keeping us updated 

1. There is no need for you to contact AHC.
2. Below is the link from DIBP website with geographical location of the Panel Doctors in India:-
India
There is a list of doctors on this webpage showing there are 6 panel doctors at Max Multi Speciality Centre and 2 at Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre.

You need to logon to https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient and print out "eMedical Referal Letter" that you must carry with you along with the other documents I told you, you will need.
This is important as then after your medicals are done, you can track the progress online.

*My Personal Experience:-*​*Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre:-*
When I applied for my student visa in 2008, I got my medicals done at Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre. The doctor who attended my file was Dr Malkit Law. Her behaviour was so rude and unprofessional. She was talking to me like I was a 5 year old kid. Felt like smacking the female in the face. Seemed like she was frustrated with her job and her life altogether. She got to the medical centre an hour late which was very irresponsible for a person of her stature 

*Max Multi Speciality Centre:-*
There was no way I was going back to see that cranky female again, for the partner visa I decided to give Max Multi Speciality Centre a try. *Very good, professional and organised service* compared to my last experience. They gave me 2 forms; Form 26 and Form 160 to fill out and asked me to attached a passport size photo on each form and submit it back to the Immigration Counter. They take the payment and give you a Tax Invoice and ask which doctor I requested to see (as there was a choice between male and female doctors). I told her who I booked the appointment with and they asked me to wait for 15 minutes as I had gotten there early.

After about 30 I was showed where to go to get the tests done as there are a few levels in the medical centre. It took about 2 hours in total to get all the tests done as there are many other visa applicants applying for visas to countries like US, Canada, New Zealand, etc.

Choice is yours 

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have more questions  Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

*Pause from AHC*

Hello Guys,

Hope everyone is doing well !!

Now,its being a very long pause from AHC in allocation of CO.As of now i came across by reading all post is year ending for Australians which is the only reason behind.

Does anyone have any idea why AHC has been very slow in allocation of CO for december applicants where as almost all november applicants have got CO and some of there files also went to final decision ?

Yes,I am well aware that till 03 DEC allocation of CO have done but still it is long for the rest of december applicants.

Egarly waiting to get CO allocation and Visa Grant ,Iam well aware of situation what other december applicants are going on at this moment as iam also sailing on same boat .Missing our dear one a lot and really going through long separation period where we feels a day is going like a year.:boom::boom:

Wishing everyone all the best and please do share there own review by what can we expect all december applicants to get there CO allocation completed !:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Regards

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Does anyone have any idea why AHC has been very slow in allocation of CO for december applicants where as almost all november applicants have got CO and some of there files also went to final decision ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey Chirag,

High volume of visa applications and a handful of case officers and senior case officers at the AHC to handle hundreds of thousands of these applications. That is why the case officer allocation time frame is increasing. That could be the only explanation for this delay. 
Seniors, please comment. Thanks :smile:
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Thanks all for your reply. Will wait it out and follow up in july (next week!).

Thanks!


----------



## remya3012

aarkay said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I came here looking to get some answers for my wife's visa, and I am amazed to see more than 2300 pages in this thread. You people are awesome, and I read through most of the pages and I see the bonding between you all. The communication updates that all exchange here is excellent.
> 
> Of-course, as could be expected, I have my own set of questions. My situation is little different and that's why I have the confusion. It will be great if you seniors can try to understand my point and guide me.
> 
> I am a 175 PR holder, I got it back in May 2012. For my own personal reasons I could not move to Australia after that. Thought I did visit Aus in Feb 2013, to get my visa stamped as per requirement of visiting Australia once in first year.
> 
> Now I am planning to make a move in a month or two. I got my PR two years ago and a year back I got married. So, as could be understood my wife is not there in my PR, and I want to get a partner visa for her. I am talking to current employer to help me move to Australia in a month or two, I want to start the visa process for my wife. I want to get 309 partner visa for her (that is the only one I found on immi site).
> 
> Now here comes the confusion. On the 309 visa information page, Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) ( read last paragraph ), it mentions under *Your sponsor:
> 
> *Evidence that the sponsor is a settled Australian citizen, Australian permanent resident, or eligible New Zealand citizen.
> 
> *If your sponsor is not an Australian citizen: evidence to show your sponsor usually lives in Australia, such as:
> 
> evidence of ownership or rental of the house in which your sponsor lives
> utility accounts (electricity, gas, telephone)
> other bills for day-to-day living expenses.*
> 
> The form 40SP which is to be filled by the sponsor also mentions:
> 
> If you are an Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen, *you are required to be usually resident in Australia. *
> 
> Please suggest me in this case:
> 
> 1) Can my wife apply for her partner visa, even though the sponsor i.e. me is still not in Australia, or
> 2) The partner visa can be applied only if the sponsor is in Australia? In that case I should first make a move and then my wife applies for her partner visa?
> 
> 
> I know this has got long, but I need help. I am not clear what to do? At the same time I want to make use of this time, and apply for her visa.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Aarkay,

My husband moved back to India soon after he got his PR. He moved back to Australia 3 years after that..Since we weren't married then, we waited for the wedding and applied 3 months later. Ideally they asked for 3 months payslips to show financial stability and bank account statement of my husband..so that helped..I don't think you can give proof in Form 40SP if you are living in India, so you might need to work for at least 2 months in Australia before applying for your wife's visa..you can take her on a visiting visa though 

All the Best!


----------



## remya3012

nairdh said:


> Thanks all for your reply. Will wait it out and follow up in july (next week!).
> 
> Thanks!


It's hard...but down the road there is a silver lining 

All the Best :hug:


----------



## sandz03

Hi Guys, 

Sharing this update on the requested documents status.

I got my PCC on the same day of the appointment from PSK waited for 4 hours though!

I have just submitted today all the requested documents to my CO. 

Hopefully will hear back from him soon.

Cheers

Sandz


----------



## sandz03

Hi Becky, 

Hope your well. 

I got my PCC and submitted today all the requested documents to my CO. 

Hopefully will hear back from him soon.:fingerscrossed:

requested documents were marriage pictures and PCC. date submitted requested docs was 25/06/14. Please update on the google docs hopefully it might be helpful for someone. :grouphug:

What happening on your side? All good?

Cheers

Sandz


----------



## sandz03

Hi Becky, 

As you are aware that I am currently in India.

A honest question, will I be eligible to travel to Australia on a valid visiting visa during my application for spouse visa is in the queue for final decision? 

If Yes, once I am in Australia and if spouse visa is granted should I go outside of Australia for spouse visa to be stamped on my passport?

If No, then the obvious answer would be to wait .. for another exhausting period. 

Cheers

Sandz


----------



## loveforever

nairdh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Visa application is still in progress although DOL is 12 Nov 2013. CO assigned on 05th May and additional docs submitted on 21st May. The application has not progressed to the final assessment queue.
> 
> Everytime I call the AHC and request the operator to transfer to my CO, I ve been told she is on personal leave. Anyone know how I can escalate the situation or enquire as to why there is a delay in the processing of my application in her absence?
> 
> Your input would be much appreciated.
> 
> thanks!


hey nairdh
can plz tell me the initial name of ur CO
like my CO's first name start with M and last with S
i don't know my co's code 
thanks


----------



## girlaussie

You welcome, yeah that's the best you can do, so relax & enjoy your time.

Girl Aussie



nairdh said:


> Thanks all for your reply. Will wait it out and follow up in july (next week!).
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## girlaussie

Hi Sandz

1: You can travel Australia if you already 've your Valid Visitor Visa, however, if your case is already in final queue then you should wait. 

2: As you applied Offshore so you have to be Offshore in order to get your grant meaning yes you have to exit Australia before your grant. I read on this thread that AHC India specifically wants applicant to travel back so I am afraid you ve to be in India. Also remember, this is an electronic visa so no visa labelled on your passport. If you wish to get that, send your passport after your grant to the nearest embassy & pay relevant fees. 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



sandz03 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> As you are aware that I am currently in India.
> 
> A honest question, will I be eligible to travel to Australia on a valid visiting visa during my application for spouse visa is in the queue for final decision?
> 
> If Yes, once I am in Australia and if spouse visa is granted should I go outside of Australia for spouse visa to be stamped on my passport?
> 
> If No, then the obvious answer would be to wait .. for another exhausting period.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandz


----------



## nairdh

loveforever said:


> hey nairdh
> can plz tell me the initial name of ur CO
> like my CO's first name start with M and last with S
> i don't know my co's code
> thanks


Co initials - IB.. Its updated on the spreadsheet if you need more info. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sushy

*Medicals*

*Hey Becky, I am doing good and hope you are doing good too. How far you have reached now, do lemme know...

Well I did exactly what Harsingh and you have told me to do . I have the print out of the eMedical Referal Letter and all the docs required ready just need to call for an appointment which I will do it today from Max Multi Speciality Centre :hippie:.

Can you check your PM please... thanks.

Love,
Sushy*



Becky26 said:


> Hey Sushy!!
> 
> How are you?? Great to know that you have received your acknowledgment letter and HAP ID :cheer2: Thanks for keeping us updated
> 
> 1. There is no need for you to contact AHC.
> 2. Below is the link from DIBP website with geographical location of the Panel Doctors in India:-
> India
> There is a list of doctors on this webpage showing there are 6 panel doctors at Max Multi Speciality Centre and 2 at Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre.
> 
> You need to logon to https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient and print out "eMedical Referal Letter" that you must carry with you along with the other documents I told you, you will need.
> This is important as then after your medicals are done, you can track the progress online.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey everybody
Hope u oll doing good
I jst want to knw dat does we need a visa stamp on passport aftr getng partner visa grant ?


----------



## harsingh

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey everybody
> Hope u oll doing good
> I jst want to knw dat does we need a visa stamp on passport aftr getng partner visa grant ?


No Surpreet,

you dont need the stamp in your passport. just print the grant letter when it comes in ur email.

if u want visa sticker, it costs 150$. its just optional but no need for it.


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Thanks all for your reply. Will wait it out and follow up in july (next week!).
> 
> Thanks!


No worries, happy to help!! 
Good Luck!! Hope you get some good news soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sandz03 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Hope your well.
> 
> I got my PCC and submitted today all the requested documents to my CO.
> 
> Hopefully will hear back from him soon.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> requested documents were marriage pictures and PCC. date submitted requested docs was 25/06/14. Please update on the google docs hopefully it might be helpful for someone. :grouphug:
> 
> What happening on your side? All good?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandz


Hey Sandz,

Great to hear that you got your PCC on the same day, as I predicted :smile::smile:
Thanks for keeping us updated.

I'm waiting to apply for my passport re-issue. My appointment date at PSK is in July. The waiting continues.......*sigh*
After I receive the re-issued passport, I can apply for my new PCC and hopefully my file will be sent to the final queue finally. So over this wait.

I have updated your application details in the main SS. Good Luck to you!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Think Twice!*



sandz03 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> As you are aware that I am currently in India.
> 
> A honest question, will I be eligible to travel to Australia on a valid visiting visa during my application for spouse visa is in the queue for final decision?
> 
> If Yes, once I am in Australia and if spouse visa is granted should I go outside of Australia for spouse visa to be stamped on my passport?
> 
> If No, then the obvious answer would be to wait .. for another exhausting period.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandz


Hey,

I wasn't aware that you were in India. In the main SS in the additional information column "I am currently in Australia with my partner." was mentioned. Could you please share the date you returned to India so I can add it the SS. Thanks :smile:

You will be eligible to travel to Australia after your file is placed in the final queue, but *that will be the worst time to apply for the visitor visa. That will be a recipe for disaster and will cause you horrible delay. 
*And I'm sure delay is the last thing you want after already having to wait for over 200 days to get the visa.

Once the file is placed in the final queue, AHC New Delhi is approving visas between 32-45 days since DOQ (this does not apply for the people who have crossed this time frame in the month of June as AHC has temporarily stopped granting visas until July 01, 2014 i.e. new Australian financial year). 
You can clearly see this trend in the main SS.

You can see the delay cases in the main SS. AHC will inform you about when to leave Australia but you file will loose it's place in the final queue and will be placed at the bottom of the pile. 

Final decision is yours but if I were you I would start packing and making my travel arrangements for the final big move once the file is sent to the final queue instead of applying for a visitor visa and causing delay for myself.
*Seniors, please comment. Thanks! *:smile:

Hope this helps!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hey Becky, I am doing good and hope you are doing good too. How far you have reached now, do lemme know...
> 
> Well I did exactly what Harsingh and you have told me to do . I have the print out of the eMedical Referal Letter and all the docs required ready just need to call for an appointment which I will do it today from Max Multi Speciality Centre :hippie:.
> 
> Can you check your PM please... thanks.
> 
> Love,
> Sushy*


Hey Sushy,

Please check your inbox. 
Thanks!

:hug::hug:
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Label Free travel to Australia*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey everybody
> Hope u oll doing good
> I jst want to knw dat does we need a visa stamp on passport aftr getng partner visa grant ?


Hey Surpreet,

Label Free travel to Australia have been implemented since 1 October 2012. This information is mentioned on the AHC New Delhi website link to which is mentioned below:-
vm obtainlabel 1 - Australian High Commission

Although, if one wants to get a visa label in their passport, the fee charged from July 01, 2014 is AUD150.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations to SS user Sam88 for getting their file in final queue:dance::dance: Thanks for updating us. 
Good Luck!! You countdown has now begun!
Hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jasonkrish

*Should I contact the case officer after completing medicals?*

Hi guys, 

I've just got a quick question. After putting in my wife's application in February, a CO was assigned to us during the 1st week of April after which we soon received an email from the CO asking my wife to go for her medicals. We managed to get the medicals done the same week, and the hospital stated that they would directly post the medical results to the CO. It has been more than 2 months now, and we haven't heard anything from the CO. I have read in one of the previous posts, that the hospital forgot to/lost the results. Should I contact the CO asking her if she has received it? 

Thank you for your advise in advance.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



jasonkrish said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just got a quick question. After putting in my wife's application in February, a CO was assigned to us during the 1st week of April after which we soon received an email from the CO asking my wife to go for her medicals. We managed to get the medicals done the same week, and the hospital stated that they would directly post the medical results to the CO. It has been more than 2 months now, and we haven't heard anything from the CO. I have read in one of the previous posts, that the hospital forgot to/lost the results. Should I contact the CO asking her if she has received it?
> 
> Thank you for your advise in advance.


Hey jasonkrish,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*Not sure if you're aware but CO allocation is taking about 25-26 weeks since DOL as per the AHC New Delhi website. Below is the link to their website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
As per the SS, CO allocation is taking longer than 26 weeks since DOL. So the officer who contacted you is not your CO.

Medicals (normal cases) usually take a maximum of 10 working days to get submitted to AHC. You can also track the progress of your medicals on eMedical portal. Below is the link:-
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
Once you fill out your details on the portal, the system will generate a PDF titled "Information Sheet". 

If this doesn't work, you can call AHC and the operator will tell you the date when they received your medicals. No dramas!!

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Hi,

I made a call to AHC New Delhi to know where my visa application stood, and came to find out that my CO is moving departments, and hence I will be allocated a new CO next week. 
I was also told to reserve all queries regarding delay on my visa for next week when the new CO is assigned.

A trifle disappointing since I was waiting for my application to be queued for over a month now. I understand AHC is swamped, June being year end and whatnot, but I wonder if there isn't a more efficient manner in which such situations could be dealt with.

Guess I will just wait it out and see what happens. Meanwhile, has anyone else experienced something like this? (Considering that I am the only one from November DOL who is still waiting to be queued, I guess not)

Thanks!


----------



## vineetbabbar

Hi Becky,

I need a clarification and your suggestion.

I moved to Australia on PR basis in Oct 2013. My wife had applied for Partner Visa 309/100 on 17th Dec, 2013. At the time of application, I didnt have any employment in Australia. Infact, being a sponsor, I had attached the evidence that I was looking for job and had been through few interviews i.e. my effort of securing an employment and secondly the Australian bank statement showing the strong bank balance in order to support my wife in Australia.

Now, I've been working as a permanent employee in an Australian Company since February 2014 and waiting for visa to be granted to my wife. My query is - Do I need to update AHC that I'm a full time employee now? Is so, what is the procedure?

Awating your reply.

Vineet Babbar.


----------



## desai369

nairdh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I made a call to AHC New Delhi to know where my visa application stood, and came to find out that my CO is moving departments, and hence I will be allocated a new CO next week.
> I was also told to reserve all queries regarding delay on my visa for next week when the new CO is assigned.
> 
> A trifle disappointing since I was waiting for my application to be queued for over a month now. I understand AHC is swamped, June being year end and whatnot, but I wonder if there isn't a more efficient manner in which such situations could be dealt with.
> 
> Guess I will just wait it out and see what happens. Meanwhile, has anyone else experienced something like this? (Considering that I am the only one from November DOL who is still waiting to be queued, I guess not)
> 
> Thanks!



Hi nairdh,

Its really sad to hear this news and i know it is frustrating for you too.Hope you get new co quickly and you get your visa soon.

Regards

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

vineetbabbar said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I need a clarification and your suggestion.
> 
> I moved to Australia on PR basis in Oct 2013. My wife had applied for Partner Visa 309/100 on 17th Dec, 2013. At the time of application, I didnt have any employment in Australia. Infact, being a sponsor, I had attached the evidence that I was looking for job and had been through few interviews i.e. my effort of securing an employment and secondly the Australian bank statement showing the strong bank balance in order to support my wife in Australia.
> 
> Now, I've been working as a permanent employee in an Australian Company since February 2014 and waiting for visa to be granted to my wife. My query is - Do I need to update AHC that I'm a full time employee now? Is so, what is the procedure?
> 
> Awating your reply.
> 
> Vineet Babbar.


Hey Vineet,

Strong finances and job stability of the sponsor are a plus but not a deciding factor of your partner visa application. You can certainly update AHC with your employment details. 

December 2013 applications have started getting CO allocated to their files. I suggest your partner should update AHC once a CO has been allocated to her file That way there will be a guarantee that the update/information will go straight to your file and won't be lost in the crowd of millions of other emails.
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks!* :smile:

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandz03

Becky26 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I wasn't aware that you were in India. In the main SS in the additional information column "I am currently in Australia with my partner." was mentioned. Could you please share the date you returned to India so I can add it the SS. Thanks :smile:
> 
> You will be eligible to travel to Australia after your file is placed in the final queue, but *that will be the worst time to apply for the visitor visa. That will be a recipe for disaster and will cause you horrible delay.
> *And I'm sure delay is the last thing you want after already having to wait for over 200 days to get the visa.
> 
> Once the file is placed in the final queue, AHC New Delhi is approving visas between 32-45 days since DOQ (this does not apply for the people who have crossed this time frame in the month of June as AHC has temporarily stopped granting visas until July 01, 2014 i.e. new Australian financial year).
> You can clearly see this trend in the main SS.
> 
> You can see the delay cases in the main SS. AHC will inform you about when to leave Australia but you file will loose it's place in the final queue and will be placed at the bottom of the pile.
> 
> Final decision is yours but if I were you I would start packing and making my travel arrangements for the final big move once the file is sent to the final queue instead of applying for a visitor visa and causing delay for myself.
> *Seniors, please comment. Thanks! *:smile:
> 
> Hope this helps!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I have returned to India on the 6 JUNE 2014.
I have got my visiting visa valid until December 2014.
Which means according to what you mentioned I should be eligible to travel to Australia once DOQ. 
WOW that's sign of relief. ...but once I am here in Melbourne if visa granted is it mandatory to go outside the Australia get visa stamped and return back ??
Thanks in Advance.
Cheers 
Sandz


----------



## sandz03

girlaussie said:


> Hi Sandz
> 
> 1: You can travel Australia if you already 've your Valid Visitor Visa, however, if your case is already in final queue then you should wait.
> 
> 2: As you applied Offshore so you have to be Offshore in order to get your grant meaning yes you have to exit Australia before your grant. I read on this thread that AHC India specifically wants applicant to travel back so I am afraid you ve to be in India. Also remember, this is an electronic visa so no visa labelled on your passport. If you wish to get that, send your passport after your grant to the nearest embassy & pay relevant fees.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi Girl Aussie 

My file hasn't been placed for DOQ which means I can travel to Australia.
But if AHC specifically wants the appllicant to return back to India to grant visa then I think it's pointless me travelling back and forth and instead bite the bullet and sit and await until visa granted.
But I heard that a new rule that its not necessary to leave Australia of visa being granted and it gets automatically switched from visiting visa to spouse visa. I dont know how far it's true.
Kindly according to SS case officer code 15. How quick is he processing for DOQ?
Thank you 
Cheers 
Sandz


----------



## Becky26

sandz03 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I have returned to India on the 6 JUNE 2014.
> I have got my visiting visa valid until December 2014.
> Which means according to what you mentioned I should be eligible to travel to Australia once DOQ.
> WOW that's sign of relief. ...but once I am here in Melbourne if visa granted is it mandatory to go outside the Australia get visa stamped and return back ??
> Thanks in Advance.
> Cheers
> Sandz


Hey Sandz,

*Almost everyone on this thread has applied for the Offshore Partner (309/100) Visa meaning the applicant has to be offshore in order to get the visa approved. Your visa will not be granted unless you leave Australia. That is the rule!
*
So if after your file is sent to the final queue you are in Melbourne and your file reaches to the front of the final queue, AHC will send you a notification email to depart Australia i.e. sending your file back to the bottom of the final queue causing the delay I mentioned in previous post to you.

This is not a rule but AHC seems to be following it very strictly that the applicants MUST return back to India and to avoid any delay *DO NOT travel to Australia until you get your partner visa approved.*

Many applicants avoided travelling even when their visitor visa was approved about 20 days before their files were sent to the final queue to get the partner visa on time. Some got their visitor visas after they got CO allocated to their files and didn't even travel at all because the visa processing in majority of case moves along very quickly after the CO is allocated. You can see the trend in the main SS.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

desai369 said:


> Hi nairdh,
> 
> Its really sad to hear this news and i know it is frustrating for you too.Hope you get new co quickly and you get your visa soon.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chirag


Thanks Chirag .. Counting on next month to bring us all good news..


----------



## girlaussie

'You must be outside Australia when you apply and also when the Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) is granted. You can be in or outside Australia when Partner visa (subclass 100) is granted'

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

The only thing I am not sure about why AHC ask applicants to return to India (I read it on this thread many times) as applicant has to be outside Australia so he/she can be in any country but looks like this doesn't apply to Indian Applicants. (You can ask your CO about this if you are in Australia at the time of your grant) 

Girl Aussie



sandz03 said:


> Hi Girl Aussie
> 
> But I heard that a new rule that its not necessary to leave Australia of visa being granted and it gets automatically switched from visiting visa to spouse visa. I dont know how far it's true.
> 
> Thank you
> Cheers
> Sandz


----------



## desai369

nairdh said:


> Thanks Chirag .. Counting on next month to bring us all good news..


Hello Nairdh, 

You are welcome!Yes,awaiting for good news it's been long wait! :fingerscrossed:

Regards 

Chirag


----------



## MCS2013

*Partner visa*

Does any one have any idea how soon in July will AHC start issuing grants?


----------



## remya3012

Hi Robinpriya4ever,

71 days since DOQ...just wondering what is the update on your visa?

Becky,

Any idea?

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Hi Robinpriya4ever,
> 
> 71 days since DOQ...just wondering what is the update on your visa?
> 
> Becky,
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Hey Remya,

AHC New Delhi has temporarily stopped granting visas until July 01, 2014. That's why there are few applicants with longer than usual wait in the final queue.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## VaibhavK

*Tourist visa for wife*

Hello all,

As my wifes visa is in process I may plan to take my wife on tourist visa in September. Not sure though. However can someone help with information on tourist visa. Do I need to give them a bond money and whats the maximum duration I can get her here. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## tanvilamba

VaibhavK said:


> Hello all,
> 
> As my wifes visa is in process I may plan to take my wife on tourist visa in September. Not sure though. However can someone help with information on tourist visa. Do I need to give them a bond money and whats the maximum duration I can get her here. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


Hi Vaibhav, 
AHC may or may not ask for bond money depending on the tourist visa being applied. 
Mine was family stream tourist visa. My husband applied it onshore and had to pay 8000 AUD as the bond money. Not sure if that is the case with others as well. 

Regarding the duration most applicants get a 3 month visa but these days AHC is also granting 12 month visas which are multiple entry with the condition of continuous stay for no more than 3 Months. 

Hope this helps. 

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

MCS2013 said:


> Does any one have any idea how soon in July will AHC start issuing grants?


*Hi MCS2013,

Welcome to the forum 
As soon as the new financial year starts, AHC will start issuing the grants.
Hopefully from July 1st.

Good luck 

P.S : Could u please once again fill the SS, as per u r earlier update 
Additional documents submitted on 18/06/2014.
Date when Case has been forwarded for final decision is on 02/05/2014, which is earlier than the Additional documents submitted date.

Thanks
Sravanthi*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*Hi Swapav,
have u heard any update from AHC, regarding u r final queue??
Please update with us.

Many Thanks
Sravanthi*


----------



## saras712

VaibhavK said:


> Hello all,
> 
> As my wifes visa is in process I may plan to take my wife on tourist visa in September. Not sure though. However can someone help with information on tourist visa. Do I need to give them a bond money and whats the maximum duration I can get her here. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


HI Vaibhav

All inofmration for required document is on page no 2028.You can apply for 3,6 and 12 months.Keep in mind,don't apply when you close to granting visa.After your file in queue don't wait for AHC to contact you and tell to be offshore.It can delay your grant.

*Please dedicated user keep this page in mind,because this is FAQ by most of the people.*

*Here you go

VISITOR VISA CHECKLIST (Australia)


MANDATORY DOCUMENTS : 
	5 Recent passport size photo of each applicant (four photos if the applicant is required to undergo medical examination). 
	Valid passport (Original & Photocopy) with two unused visa pages for each person included in the application. 
	Bank draft of Rs. 5,800/- for each applicant as a non-refundable visa application charge payable to ‘Australian High Commission’, New Delhi (From 1st January 2012)
	A service charge of Rs. 590/- of “VFS Global Services Pvt. Ltd.” for the non-refundable services fee, it can be paid by cash. 
	Certified Copy of Marriage Certificate

DOCUMENTS FROM AUSTRALIA : 
	Affidavit/Declaration of Support
	Copy of Passport of each person living in Australia (Attested by Justice of Peace)
	Agreement / Property Ownership Documents
	Bridging Visa Grant Letter & Acknowledgement letter of GSM Visa Application
	Bank Statement (Last 6 months)
	Work References like Experience letter, Appointment letter and Salary Slips (last 6 months) 
	Tax Assessment (Last 2 years)


OTHER FINANCIAL DOCUMENTS FROM INDIA : 

	Affidavit of Support (If someone funding your trip)
	Bank Statements (last 6 months) with balance certificate
	Other Liquid funds like FDR, MIS, NSS, PF, PPF etc. 
	Income Tax Returns (Last 3 years)
	Business Registration Certificate (If applicable)
	Current Account Statement (If applicable)
	Income Certificate from TDO or Mamlatdar (If applicable*


----------



## VaibhavK

Hi Saras,

Thanks for your mail. However it doesnt quote the visa subclass/details. Is it the same visa for my partner and my parents. Thanks again.

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## mithi1988

Hiya vaibhav,

This visa subclass is 600 . i have recently finished this visa. If u will apply now you will get for 1 yer. But maximum stay for a person is only 3 months. And person will go again once he or she will enter in india for next 3 months . 

Regards,
Mithi


----------



## VaibhavK

Hi Mithi,

Thanks for this useful information. Is it the same subclass for my partner as well as parents. Also did you have to pay the bond amount for this. Its good if they get it for 1 year. I believe it requires the same set of documents as listed above?

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## Akshita

Hi vaibhav

You want to apply for visitor visa? Juz a suggestion apply it in aus as it is quicker and takes max 7 days and you dun need to show bond money if ur a citizen rest depends on discretion of case officer and for first tym visit max stay is 3 months


----------



## VaibhavK

Hi Ak****a,

Thanks for this info. If I dont need to deposit the bond amount its certainly best option to apply here. I will consider this for sure. 8K is anyway too much for me.

If you have any other information on this please feel free to share. 

Another question is I dont have house proof to show as I live in share accommodation. Do I need to rent house well before family even comes ?

Thanks again,
Vaibhav


----------



## Akshita

VaibhavK said:


> Hi Ak****a,
> 
> Thanks for this info. If I dont need to deposit the bond amount its certainly best option to apply here. I will consider this for sure. 8K is anyway too much for me.
> 
> If you have any other information on this please feel free to share.
> 
> Another question is I dont have house proof to show as I live in share accommodation. Do I need to rent house well before family even comes ?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Vaibhav





Hi vaibhav 
No u dun need to rent an apartment you juz need to furnish any address proof which could be your driving licence , utility bill eyc
You also need to provide your financials and please do quote the reference number for the partner visa filed in india.


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck to all!!*

*2 more working days to go before this horrible month comes to an end and the LORD ALMIGHTY opens the doors of heaven giving us all our long awaited visas!!!:typing::typing: :cheer2::cheer2: :ranger::ranger: :rain::rain: :thumb::thumb: ray2:ray2:

Been so quiet on the thread cause of no visa grants, hope there will be many reunions in the coming month
lane:lane:
Good Luck everyone!!!! I'm so excited!!!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance:

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> *2 more working days to go before this horrible month comes to an end and the LORD ALMIGHTY opens the doors of heaven giving us all our long awaited visas!!!:typing::typing: :cheer2::cheer2: :ranger::ranger: :rain::rain: :thumb::thumb: ray2:ray2:
> 
> Been so quiet on the thread cause of no visa grants, hope there will be many reunions in the coming month
> lane:lane:
> Good Luck everyone!!!! I'm so excited!!!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


*Want huge visa grants op2:*


----------



## VaibhavK

Ak****a said:


> Hi vaibhav
> No u dun need to rent an apartment you juz need to furnish any address proof which could be your driving licence , utility bill eyc
> You also need to provide your financials and please do quote the reference number for the partner visa filed in india.





Hi Ak****a,

Thanks for the useful information that you shared today. 

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*

*Congratulations to SS user a_30july on finally getting an update from AHC regarding your application
:cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane: 
Their file was sent to the final queue on May 15, 2014. It's been 331 days since DOL for them.
Hope you get the visa very soon. You deserve it!!!!

Good Luck and thanks for keeping us updated. You should start packing and making your travel arrangements as most probably your visa will be approved in the coming week.

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## vineetbabbar

Awaiting the response from other users !!!

Vineet Babbar





Becky26 said:


> Hey Vineet,
> 
> Strong finances and job stability of the sponsor are a plus but not a deciding factor of your partner visa application. You can certainly update AHC with your employment details.
> 
> December 2013 applications have started getting CO allocated to their files. I suggest your partner should update AHC once a CO has been allocated to her file That way there will be a guarantee that the update/information will go straight to your file and won't be lost in the crowd of millions of other emails.
> *Seniors, please advice. Thanks!* :smile:
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Priya10

Hi Guys,

Happy to have found this forum through a friend, my DOL was 10 Dec 2013 and I'm still waiting for a CO to be alloted. After reading through the thread and specially posts from Becky i understand that 3rd Dec 13 was the last person to be assigned a CO. I will keep u guys updated when i get a CO assigned. Thanks for the up to date info.

Thanks
Priya


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Priya10 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to have found this forum through a friend, my DOL was 10 Dec 2013 and I'm still waiting for a CO to be alloted. After reading through the thread and specially posts from Becky i understand that 3rd Dec 13 was the last person to be assigned a CO. I will keep u guys updated when i get a CO assigned. Thanks for the up to date info.
> 
> Thanks
> Priya


Hey Priya,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*Good to know you are up-to-date with the information that is being shared on the thread :smile: 
AHC will hopefully pick up its pace of both CO allocation and visa grant with the new financial year 2014-2015. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## VaibhavK

Hello all,

I have a query with regards to updating AHC with the situations. As a sponsor for my partner do I need to update AHC every now and then for job changes, address changes, etc. As I live in a shard accommodation its highly likely that I change places very often. Not sure if it looks too good that we change residences too fast though. I get from Becky that its ideal to update once the CO gets allocated so asked this question.

If we dont update them with changes in circumstances as they happen CO might question why we did not update? Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## Maulik1986

*Where is the Que upto?*

Hi,

My wife had applied for her visa late Sep 13. We have only just received confirmation that the file is now in que for final assessment 2 days ago. Does anyone know how long it takes before the final assessment is complete? The DOL for the partner visa was 27 Sep 13 (9 months as of today).

Also if anyone knows where is the que upto, would really appreciate that. 

Hopefully everyone on this forum can get their visa at the earliest. Fingers Crossed :fingerscrossed:

Thanks,
Maulik


----------



## mithi1988

Hello vaibhav

Dear as per i know if your partner is in india you have to apply from india and it will take only 15 days and yes there is bond around 4 k you have to show in your acct while you are sponsering your partner, if any case you will apply from india.

Regads
Mithi


----------



## VaibhavK

Thanks but earlier Ak****a suggested that I can apply for visitor visa for my spouse and parents here itself and that I wouldnt need to pay bond amount and it takes only 7 days to process. 

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## KG_AUS

*Applied on 01/01/2014*

Hey guys,

I'm signing up here as the sponsor of my wife's application. We applied online on 01/01/2014 and still waiting on case officer allocation.

I've applied online hoping that it would be faster than paper. But the 25-26 weeks wait for case officer allocation really delays things. If I am not wrong, we are yet to see an online applicant allocated to a case officer.

I've already filled my details in the SS update form. becky26 - could you please let me know if you can't find my details.

Keep up the good work!

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## tanvilamba

Hi Everyone,

My husband just sent a hyperlink from Migration blog which states the Australia Government's Migration Policy for the upcoming year.

Seems the Australian Government has increasing the number of family migrants.
Just thought of sharing the link with you guys. :angel:

Migration Blog

Thanks,
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Maulik1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife had applied for her visa late Sep 13. We have only just received confirmation that the file is now in que for final assessment 2 days ago. Does anyone know how long it takes before the final assessment is complete? The DOL for the partner visa was 27 Sep 13 (9 months as of today).
> 
> Also if anyone knows where is the que upto, would really appreciate that.
> 
> Hopefully everyone on this forum can get their visa at the earliest. Fingers Crossed :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks,
> Maulik


Hey Maulik,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*If you have a read of the main SS and the Summary Graphs SS, you'll be able to see that AHC has started approving files that were sent to the final queue in May 2014. 

*As per AHC, visa is granted between 32-45 days since DOQ.*
Now the reason why there are some applicants are still waiting for their visas (after 80 plus days in the final queue) is because of the end of Australian financial year. The visa grants have been temporarily put on hold until July 01, 2014.
So everyone is hoping that July will be a good month in terms of visa grants.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Hey Becky, finally Medicals done after 2 hours long wait at Max Multi Speciality Centre (well behaved). I still don’t have any idea as in how I will get to know when they are going to send the medicals to AHC. They claim 5-7 working days. When I asked them if I can know the result, they told me I am not authorised to know except AHC (phew). They have charged Rupees 3350/-. 

DOL as per AHC = 10th June 2014
Medicals Requested = 24th June 2014
Medicals Done = 27th June 2014

Can you guide me, as how can I know when they have submitted my Medical Report? 

How to know that, my Medical examination is clear?*


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



KG_AUS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm signing up here as the sponsor of my wife's application. We applied online on 01/01/2014 and still waiting on case officer allocation.
> 
> I've applied online hoping that it would be faster than paper. But the 25-26 weeks wait for case officer allocation really delays things. If I am not wrong, we are yet to see an online applicant allocated to a case officer.
> 
> I've already filled my details in the SS update form. becky26 - could you please let me know if you can't find my details.
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


Hey KG_AUS,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for adding your details to the SS. Sravanthi has added your application details to the main SS.
You can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*You are correct, we are yet to see how different the online applications will be dealt with by AHC. 

I've tried to find some information on how differently online applications will be handled and so far all I've read is that the online applications will make the process easier in terms of paperwork and will be more efficient. COs won't have to manually upload the whole file to to the DIBP database for the processing of the visa application. 
And the additional documents requested by the CO will easily be uploaded to the ImmiAccount saving the precious time that is wasted in postage and sometimes the documents also get misplaced wasting both money and time.

Recent unfortunate misplacing accident happened to thread member Remya (if I'm correct). Her PCC was misplaced. She had sent it to AHC via VFS. So it was either one of these two departments who lost such an important document. Neither one of them wants to take the blame. At the end of the day, it's the applicant who suffers.:tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:

As per the latest update we got from a member (apologies, I forgot the name who updated us ) during the month of June was that, AHC is allocating COs to December 2013 applications and has attended to applications lodged on December 3, 2013 so far and is working to allocate CO to the rest of the files in a chronological order.


Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Job!!!*



Sushy said:


> *Hey Becky, finally Medicals done after 2 hours long wait at Max Multi Speciality Centre (well behaved). I still don’t have any idea as in how I will get to know when they are going to send the medicals to AHC. They claim 5-7 working days. When I asked them if I can know the result, they told me I am not authorised to know except AHC (phew). They have charged Rupees 3350/-.
> 
> DOL as per AHC = 10th June 2014
> Medicals Requested = 24th June 2014
> Medicals Done = 27th June 2014
> 
> Can you guide me, as how can I know when they have submitted my Medical Report?
> 
> How to know that, my Medical examination is clear?*



Hey Sushy!

Great!! You did the medicals :clap2::clap2:
Sorry to hear you had to wait for 2 hours. Maybe everyone is applying for their visas in June before DIBP increases the visa fee again on July 01, 2014 to a ridiculous number :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:
Nothing to worry about. That's exactly what they told me.
And the fees has increased, I paid INR 2400 last year.

Remember I asked you to print out the eMedical Referral Letter from their website. If you read it properly, it is pretty much you giving the eMedical the consent to process your medicals. At the bottom of the first page of the Referral Letter, this is what it reads:-
*Consent Provided:
On DD MONTH YYYY you consented online to using eMedical to process your health examinations where available.
*
So in 5-7 working days, go back to the eMedical portal and fill out your details and the system will generate a PDF titled"Information Sheet" which will have your photo that the medical centre took including your Name, DOB, Passport Number, Country of Birth, the 3 tests (Medical examination, Chest X ray and HIV test) they did and at the bottom of the document it should read:-
*Health Case Status
This health case was submitted to DIBP on DD MONTH YYYY.*

My medicals were submitted to DIBP in 7 working days

Most of the normal cases (with no medical complications) get cleared with 7-10 working days maximum. 

Hope this helps. Do ask if you have more questions. Good Luck!!! Now just sit back and relax ohhhh and take up a hobby to keep your mind distracted and not think about the visa.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Priya10

Hi Becky,

Have done that already. Please let me know if it's not updated so that I can fill it up again.

Regards
Priya


----------



## Becky26

*Thanks*



tanvilamba said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My husband just sent a hyperlink from Migration blog which states the Australia Government's Migration Policy for the upcoming year.
> 
> Seems the Australian Government has increasing the number of family migrants.
> Just thought of sharing the link with you guys. :angel:
> 
> Migration Blog
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Hey Tanvi,

Thanks a lot for sharing such and important information with all of us. Good to know that the number of family sponsored stream visa have increased in the partner and child categories, as well as in contributory parent.

Hoping for a brilliant start to the new 2014-2015 financial year. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Priya10 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Have done that already. Please let me know if it's not updated so that I can fill it up again.
> 
> Regards
> Priya


Hey Priya,

I unfortunately can't locate your details in the SS. Could you please tell me the username you used to add your application details. 
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Priya10

Hi Becky,

Username Priya, have submitted it again.

Regards
Priya


----------



## Becky26

Priya10 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Username Priya, have submitted it again.
> 
> Regards
> Priya


Hey Priya,

Thanks for your quick response. I have added you in the main SS as "Priya10". Same username on the thread and the SS makes things easy for everyone to know who is who. Hope thats alright.

Thanks again! Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Priya10

That's fine Becky, thank you.


----------



## Sushy

*Hey Becky, do not be sorry for nothing, infact especially you and few others are the backbone of this forum, remember how each and everything I have learnt and then organised after getting tips from you :yo:and thanks a bunch. This is the piece of information for Medicals I was looking for. Thanks for the crystal clear explanation. :lalala:

This is another load that is off my shoulders now. I would be travelling now a bit and yes relax op2: before I finally hear my main CO. 

God Bless Ya
Love
Sushy*




Becky26 said:


> Hey Sushy!
> 
> Great!! You did the medicals :clap2::clap2:
> Sorry to hear you had to wait for 2 hours. Maybe everyone is applying for their visas in June before DIBP increases the visa fee again on July 01, 2014 to a ridiculous number :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:
> Nothing to worry about. That's exactly what they told me.
> And the fees has increased, I paid INR 2400 last year.
> 
> Remember I asked you to print out the eMedical Referral Letter from their website. If you read it properly, it is pretty much you giving the eMedical the consent to process your medicals. At the bottom of the first page of the Referral Letter, this is what it reads:-
> *Consent Provided:
> On DD MONTH YYYY you consented online to using eMedical to process your health examinations where available.
> *
> So in 5-7 working days, go back to the eMedical portal and fill out your details and the system will generate a PDF titled"Information Sheet" which will have your photo that the medical centre took including your Name, DOB, Passport Number, Country of Birth, the 3 tests (Medical examination, Chest X ray and HIV test) they did and at the bottom of the document it should read:-
> *Health Case Status
> This health case was submitted to DIBP on DD MONTH YYYY.*
> 
> My medicals were submitted to DIBP in 7 working days
> 
> Most of the normal cases (with no medical complications) get cleared with 7-10 working days maximum.
> 
> Hope this helps. Do ask if you have more questions. Good Luck!!! Now just sit back and relax ohhhh and take up a hobby to keep your mind distracted and not think about the visa.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## mithi1988

hiya becky and all


i know i am bit stupied to ask but i am to much stressed with this case officer allotment.....can you or someone suggest me it has been a week there is no update .....after three dec there is no co allocation.....is there any holidays going on?......what is going on there?.......have they all slept together.....?

kind regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

Priya10 said:


> That's fine Becky, thank you.


Thanks for your consideration! Good Luck :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hey Becky, do not be sorry for nothing, infact especially you and few others are the backbone of this forum, remember how each and everything I have learnt and then organised after getting tips from you :yo:and thanks a bunch. This is the piece of information for Medicals I was looking for. Thanks for the crystal clear explanation. :lalala:
> 
> This is another load that is off my shoulders now. I would be travelling now a bit and yes relax op2: before I finally hear my main CO.
> 
> God Bless Ya
> Love
> Sushy*


Thanks for your kind words Sushy. I appreciate it! :nod::nod::nod::nod:
Good Luck and take care. 

:hug::hug:
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hiya becky and all
> 
> 
> i know i am bit stupied to ask but i am to much stressed with this case officer allotment.....can you or someone suggest me it has been a week there is no update .....after three dec there is no co allocation.....is there any holidays going on?......what is going on there?.......have they all slept together.....?
> 
> kind regards,
> mithi


LOL mithi!!! I myself am not sure what AHC officers are upto. It's a big mystery what goes on within those high thick walls :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
The COs might be celebrating the summer vacation with their families.....
There has been no holidays since the Queen's Birthday on June 9. The next day off for AHC New Delhi will be August 15- Independence Day.
6 files have been sent to the final queue in June. I guess we can call that AHC working  

As the weekend has started, all we can do is wait till the new week more particularly Tuesday, July 01, 2014 for AHC to wake up from its deep and torturing sleep.

Just wait for 3 more days to be exact and hopefully AHC will resume work full throttle from Tuesday, the new financial year ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:

P.S.- No question is stupid :smile:

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Well said Becky.. 

And I do hope AHC finally assigns me a CO who will work on my case .. will be 8 months since lodgement in a week.:sad:

Rgds,
Nairdh


----------



## sinayvalian

*Details on SS*

Hi Becky,

Why cant I see my details on the SS?
I can see it on the Form Resp sheet though.

Thanks


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Hi Becky and all... Hope everyone is doing fine ...we will be finishing 74 days in que this Monday ..I know our file was taken on 28 May and at that time my husband was in Australia ..even if it goes back to the end of que,it will be 33 days we are in que for second time from 28 may ....do u think we will get the visa hopefully in the next 10-12 days ...?i am bit sad we lost our first chance because we didn't know when to depart Australia ..what should we do now ..?should I call Ahc to get an update next week ..?Thanks again ..priya


----------



## Dontgiveup

can expect more grants next week as the new financial year starts in Ausie


----------



## dineshdhanraj

Hello All,

A new joiner to this forum finding it very informative and intriguing to hear everyone's experiences with AHC.

Currently undergoing the excrutiating wait for my spouse's Partner visa to be finalized. My timeline below - 

DOL : 27th November 2013
Case Officer : 16th June 2014
Add docs provided : 23rd June 2014
DOQ : 25th June 2014

The case officer was curteous enough to reach out to us asking us to provide mor details to directly process us for subclass 100 since we have been married for 4 years and have 2 children out of our wedlock. 

Now a couple of questions for the experts in this forum - 

1. My wife is currently in Australia on a tourist visa since Feb untl Aug. With our applcation likely to be finalized before August, is it a good idea for my wife to go offshore and wait there?

2. If so, when would be a good time for her to leave and how long do you guys think she will have to remain there until the application is finalized?

3. Considering that our visa is now being processed for subclass 100 directly, will the clause 'applicant can be inside or outside australia at the time of grant' hold good for us? Has anyone been in our situation where the case officer has granted the visa directly without asking applicants to leave the country?

Looking forward to hearing everyone's thoughts.

Admins - Please provide me the link to your documents for me to enter my details !!!

Regards !!!


----------



## applepie24

MCS2013 said:


> Does any one have any idea how soon in July will AHC start issuing grants?


My case officer said something about after 15th of July, however said contact me again in the second week of July.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



sinayvalian said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Why cant I see my details on the SS?
> I can see it on the Form Resp sheet though.
> 
> Thanks


Hey sinayvalian,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks a lot for filling out the SS Update Form. Sravanthi and myself have the editing rights to the Excel SpreadSheets. So once a member fills out SS Update Form, their details go to the Form Response SS, after that when either one of us are available we add the details to the main SS. 
We both are not always online so sometimes you might have to wait to see the changes in the main SS you requested.
I have added your application details to the main SS now. You can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

robinpriya4ever said:


> Hi Becky and all... Hope everyone is doing fine ...we will be finishing 74 days in que this Monday ..I know our file was taken on 28 May and at that time my husband was in Australia ..even if it goes back to the end of que,it will be 33 days we are in que for second time from 28 may ....do u think we will get the visa hopefully in the next 10-12 days ...?i am bit sad we lost our first chance because we didn't know when to depart Australia ..what should we do now ..?should I call Ahc to get an update next week ..?Thanks again ..priya


Hey Priya,

I'm sorry to hear about the situation you're in right now. I can understand how frustrating and difficult things would be in this limbo situationhwell:hwell:hwell:hwell:
The visa grants have been temporarily put on hold until July 01, 2014 so we all are hoping that AHC will grant all the visas that are waaay overdue including yours and clear the backlog.

You can definitely call AHC once the new financial year begins as then AHC will give you a more clear and updated information to your query.
Hope this helps. Good Luck! Hope you get your visa soon. Please do keep us updated. Thanks for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Thanks a lot Becky ..Hoping and praying 4 the best😊


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



dineshdhanraj said:


> Hello All,
> 
> A new joiner to this forum finding it very informative and intriguing to hear everyone's experiences with AHC.
> 
> Currently undergoing the excrutiating wait for my spouse's Partner visa to be finalized. My timeline below -
> 
> DOL : 27th November 2013
> Case Officer : 16th June 2014
> Add docs provided : 23rd June 2014
> DOQ : 25th June 2014
> 
> The case officer was curteous enough to reach out to us asking us to provide mor details to directly process us for subclass 100 since we have been married for 4 years and have 2 children out of our wedlock.
> 
> Now a couple of questions for the experts in this forum -
> 
> 1. My wife is currently in Australia on a tourist visa since Feb untl Aug. With our applcation likely to be finalized before August, is it a good idea for my wife to go offshore and wait there?
> 
> 2. If so, when would be a good time for her to leave and how long do you guys think she will have to remain there until the application is finalized?
> 
> 3. Considering that our visa is now being processed for subclass 100 directly, will the clause 'applicant can be inside or outside australia at the time of grant' hold good for us? Has anyone been in our situation where the case officer has granted the visa directly without asking applicants to leave the country?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing everyone's thoughts.
> 
> Admins - Please provide me the link to your documents for me to enter my details !!!
> 
> Regards !!!


Hey dineshdhanraj,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks a lot for filling out the SS Update Form. 
I have added your application details to the main SS now. You can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY*​1. My wife is currently in Australia on a tourist visa since Feb untl Aug. With our applcation likely to be finalized before August, is it a good idea for my wife to go offshore and wait there?
Answer:- If you have a read the main SS, you'll be able to see that there a few applicants who are facing horrible delays because they didn't depart Australia before time. *Travelling on a visitor visa once your file is sent to the final queue is the riskiest thing you can do right now.* AHC will never tell you this. AHC in most visitor visa cases notifies the applicant to get offshore when their file reaches the top of the final queue. If the applicant is offshore when your file reaches the top of the pile, AHC will simply grant the visa. But if the applicant is onshore and waiting AHC to notify them, they put the file at the bottom of the final queue resulting in 80 plus day in the final queue i.e. delay.

*As per current trend and the latest updated from AHC, AHC is approving files 32-45 days since DOQ.
*
2. If so, when would be a good time for her to leave and how long do you guys think she will have to remain there until the application is finalized?
Answer:- *Depart Australia ASAP!!!!* And don't forget to update AHC that you have left the country. Make sure you call them as emailing them could also get the update to your CO late. You can also write them an email after you call them. Speak to your CO and tell him/her yourself.

3. Considering that our visa is now being processed for subclass 100 directly, will the clause 'applicant can be inside or outside australia at the time of grant' hold good for us? Has anyone been in our situation where the case officer has granted the visa directly without asking applicants to leave the country?
Answer:- It matters because you have applied for subclass *309/100 i.e. offshore application* together. It was AHC's decision to process your file for subclass 100 directly. You can't apply for subclass 100 directly without applying for 309. That's why the applicant must be offshore to get the visa approved.
*Your visa will never be granted if the applicant is onshore when AHC is considering your file for subclass 100. That is the rule.*
If you would have had to wait for the 2 year provisional time frame, it is then the applicant is allowed to be either onshore or offshore at the time when the decision is made. In that situation the re-assessment for the subclass 100 visa will have been done by DIBP in Australia not by AHC New Delhi unlike your situation. Your subclass 100 is being processed by AHC New Delhi and not DIBP.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

robinpriya4ever said:


> Thanks a lot Becky ..Hoping and praying 4 the best😊


No worries!! happy to help!! :smile:


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

applepie24 said:


> My case officer said something about after 15th of July, however said contact me again in the second week of July.


*Are u sure applepie24,

we all are eagerly waiting for July 1st *


----------



## Dontgiveup

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Are u sure applepie24,
> 
> we all are eagerly waiting for July 1st *


----------



## karthi.1984

Hi all,

iam new to this forum. great to finally find a place that gives us some information regarding partner visa.
Date of lodgement 05/12/2013
case officer 18/06/2014
Date of queue 18/06/2014

We have lodged the application and like many eagerly waiting on the answer. My wife is currently in india and she is pregnant. Is there any chance of requesting the case officer to prioritise the application at all?

any info would help.

thanks,
Karthick.


----------



## mithi1988

hiya karthik 

welcome to forum dear....

congratlations to you and your wife dear. Yes you have to inform your CO about you wife situation . as per i know in these kind of cases the applicant will get special consideration...and hopefully your will get visa soon.you have to provide medicals of your wife to case officer with the date last date she can travel to australia. only i know this dont worry seniors will guide you here...

Regards,
mithi


----------



## karthi.1984

hi mithi,

thanks for your info. i did send an email to the cas officer on the 19th of june, but i havent recieved any reply from the CO. i have tried ringing several times but no luck. would appreciate any help and guidance.

cheers,
karthick.


----------



## _shel

karthi.1984 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> iam new to this forum. great to finally find a place that gives us some information regarding partner visa.
> Date of lodgement 05/12/2013
> case officer 18/06/2014
> Date of queue 18/06/2014
> 
> We have lodged the application and like many eagerly waiting on the answer. My wife is currently in india and she is pregnant. Is there any chance of requesting the case officer to prioritise the application at all?
> 
> any info would help.
> 
> thanks,
> Karthick.



There is no priority for being pregnant. Your application will be processed as normal and your wife will need medicals including xray before her visa can be granted.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



karthi.1984 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> iam new to this forum. great to finally find a place that gives us some information regarding partner visa.
> Date of lodgement 05/12/2013
> case officer 18/06/2014
> Date of queue 18/06/2014
> 
> We have lodged the application and like many eagerly waiting on the answer. My wife is currently in india and she is pregnant. Is there any chance of requesting the case officer to prioritise the application at all?
> 
> any info would help.
> 
> thanks,
> Karthick.


Hey Karthick,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks a lot for filling out the SS Update Form. 
I have added your application details to the main SS now. You can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY*​Congratulations to you and your partner on the good news and getting your file in final queue so fast. Yes, you can inform AHC about your wife's pregnancy as there have been cases in the past where pregnant applicants got their visas in much less time compared to the non-pregnant applicants. 
*AHC New Delhi in most cases gives Special Consideration on the basis of pregnancy.*

If you browse through the main SS, you'll be able to see that AHC New Delhi seems to be giving the pregnant applicants priority. 
I think your file is in priority processing already as your file is now in final queue. Your count down has started. _*AHC is granting visas between 32-45 days since DOQ, you'll be able to see this tread in the main SS.*_
Nothing to worry, the reason I think your CO forwarded your file in final queue so fast was because your partner is pregnant. 
Happy days are near!!!

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> There is no priority for being pregnant. Your application will be processed as normal and your wife will need medicals including xray before her visa can be granted.



AHC New Delhi seems to be giving the pregnant applicants Special Consideration.
DIBP won't consider pregnancy for priority processing but AHC New Delhi does. As different AHCs in different countries follow/have slightly different rules based on the country they are located in.

I'm not sure if this is still happening as we haven't had pregnant applicants on the thread for a little while but from the database we maintain, pregnant applicants seem to be getting their visas approved in much less time compared to non-pregnant applicants.

I guess the non-pregnant applicants are the ones who suffer with longer wait cause of the Special Consideration cases being given priority :sad::sad::sad::sad:
Thanks for your constant advice :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## karthi.1984

hi becky,

thanks for the reply.will hope for the best. will definitely keep you posted if i recieve any update.

cheers,
karthick.


----------



## applepie24

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Are u sure applepie24,
> 
> we all are eagerly waiting for July 1st *


That's what he told me, maybe that is a projection of when I can expect it, maybe others will be granted visas beforehand :fingerscrossed:


----------



## applepie24

tanvilamba said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My husband just sent a hyperlink from Migration blog which states the Australia Government's Migration Policy for the upcoming year.
> 
> Seems the Australian Government has increasing the number of family migrants.
> Just thought of sharing the link with you guys. :angel:
> 
> Migration Blog
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


The changes to "Other Family" and "Non-Contributory Parent" visas are shocking; even though the visas had a large waiting queue of over ten years at least they were affordable; how many migrants out there can afford to pay over $110,000 AUD to bring their elderly parents into Australia to take care of them?


----------



## applepie24

Anybody else looking for flights from Delhi to Melbourne from mid to end of July? Just want to get an idea of what $ people are being quoted, thanks


----------



## dineshdhanraj

Becky26 said:


> Hey dineshdhanraj,
> 
> 1. My wife is currently in Australia on a tourist visa since Feb untl Aug. With our applcation likely to be finalized before August, is it a good idea for my wife to go offshore and wait there?
> Answer:- If you have a read the main SS, you'll be able to see that there a few applicants who are facing horrible delays because they didn't depart Australia before time. *Travelling on a visitor visa once your file is sent to the final queue is the riskiest thing you can do right now.* AHC will never tell you this. AHC in most visitor visa cases notifies the applicant to get offshore when their file reaches the top of the final queue. If the applicant is offshore when your file reaches the top of the pile, AHC will simply grant the visa. But if the applicant is onshore and waiting AHC to notify them, they put the file at the bottom of the final queue resulting in 80 plus day in the final queue i.e. delay.
> 
> *As per current trend and the latest updated from AHC, AHC is approving files 32-45 days since DOQ.
> *
> 2. If so, when would be a good time for her to leave and how long do you guys think she will have to remain there until the application is finalized?
> Answer:- *Depart Australia ASAP!!!!* And don't forget to update AHC that you have left the country. Make sure you call them as emailing them could also get the update to your CO late. You can also write them an email after you call them. Speak to your CO and tell him/her yourself.
> 
> 3. Considering that our visa is now being processed for subclass 100 directly, will the clause 'applicant can be inside or outside australia at the time of grant' hold good for us? Has anyone been in our situation where the case officer has granted the visa directly without asking applicants to leave the country?
> Answer:- It matters because you have applied for subclass *309/100 i.e. offshore application* together. It was AHC's decision to process your file for subclass 100 directly. You can't apply for subclass 100 directly without applying for 309. That's why the applicant must be offshore to get the visa approved.
> *Your visa will never be granted if the applicant is onshore when AHC is considering your file for subclass 100. That is the rule.*
> If you would have had to wait for the 2 year provisional time frame, it is then the applicant is allowed to be either onshore or offshore at the time when the decision is made. In that situation the re-assessment for the subclass 100 visa will have been done by DIBP in Australia not by AHC New Delhi unlike your situation. Your subclass 100 is being processed by AHC New Delhi and not DIBP.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Thanks Becky !!! After much deliberation, we're making arrangements for my wife to depart from Australia as soon as possible.

It was very tempting to confront / reason with the case officer on "applicant can be inside/outside Australia for subclass 100" loophole to our situation. However the possibility of having to wait for longer on the downside is not worth it !!!

Still interested in knowing if there's anyone out here who was granted the 309/100 visa without being asked to go offshore ? 

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## sinayvalian

Hi All,

I had a couple of queries hope you guys can help. Below are the details for my wife who is in India at the moment.

Date of Lodgement - 23-Jan-2014
Medical requested and submitted - 28-Feb-2014

We are planning to apply for a tourist visa and fly to melbourne on 10 Sep 2014.

Just wondering if you guys can help with the below questions

1) How long before do I need to apply for tourist visa?
2) Can we apply online although the 309 application was paper based.
3) Also while she is in Melbourne on tourist visa if a decision is made can she travel to New Zealand and wait for the final decision and then fly back to Melbourne.

Apologies if someone has asked these questions before but I couldn't find the answers.

Thanks heaps.

Regards,

SV


----------



## dineshdhanraj

sinayvalian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 1) How long before do I need to apply for tourist visa?
> 2) Can we apply online although the 309 application was paper based.
> 3) Also while she is in Melbourne on tourist visa if a decision is made can she travel to New Zealand and wait for the final decision and then fly back to Melbourne.


Hi Sinayvalian,

Going off the current timeline for other applicants and their processing timelines, there's a good possibility that a case officer might be allocated to your file before september. 

Also hearing that tourist visa is not a good option while having a partner application in process. 

Would highly recommend not applying for a tourist visa even if it means waiting for an extra month to have your partner visa finalized.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## Becky26

dineshdhanraj said:


> Thanks Becky !!! After much deliberation, we're making arrangements for my wife to depart from Australia as soon as possible.
> 
> It was very tempting to confront / reason with the case officer on "applicant can be inside/outside Australia for subclass 100" loophole to our situation. However the possibility of having to wait for longer on the downside is not worth it !!!
> 
> Still interested in knowing if there's anyone out here who was granted the 309/100 visa without being asked to go offshore ?
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


No worries!! happy to help :smile: Good idea to get your partner offshore.
As I mentioned in my earlier post to you, AHC will not grant the 309/100 visa unless the applicant is offshore. I can bet money on that, that's how sure I am.
*The rule is the applicant must be offshore to get the visa approved.
*
Hope this helps. Please do keep us updated. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sinayvalian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had a couple of queries hope you guys can help. Below are the details for my wife who is in India at the moment.
> 
> Date of Lodgement - 23-Jan-2014
> Medical requested and submitted - 28-Feb-2014
> 
> We are planning to apply for a tourist visa and fly to melbourne on 10 Sep 2014.
> 
> Just wondering if you guys can help with the below questions
> 
> 1) How long before do I need to apply for tourist visa?
> 2) Can we apply online although the 309 application was paper based.
> 3) Also while she is in Melbourne on tourist visa if a decision is made can she travel to New Zealand and wait for the final decision and then fly back to Melbourne.
> 
> Apologies if someone has asked these questions before but I couldn't find the answers.
> 
> Thanks heaps.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> SV


As per your application details in the SS, you are a January 2014 applicant. As per the current trend in the SS, AHC is taking about 195 days since DOL to allocate a CO to a file. I see it's already been 157 days for your file since DOL.
In hopefully another month and a half or so you'll have a CO.
*Once a CO is assigned, the processing doesn't take long at all for most applications, if there are no complications.
*
So travelling during such time can cause delays.

1. Visitor visa application takes 15 working days to process as per the AHC New Delhi website, the link to which is mentioned below:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

2. *Visitor visas from India cannot be applied online. It has to be a paper application.* Below is the link from DIBP website which shows a list of countries citizens of which are allowed to lodge online applications for the visitor visa:-
Visitor visa online applications
India is not in this list.

3. *This is not a rule, but AHC New Delhi seems to be following this pretty strictly that the applicant must return to India. *Although the DIBP website simply states that applicant must depart Australia and doesn't mention that the applicant must return to the country of it's citizenship/where the applicant lodged the visa application. 
There have been some cases in the past where the applicants went to Australia's neighbouring countries in order to fulfill the offshore requirement and they had to face delays.
*Plus travelling to Australia after the partner visa application has been sent to the final queue is the biggest mistake you'll ever make.
AHC grants visa between 32-45 days since DOQ as per their current trend.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sinayvalian

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey everyone
Hope u oll doing gud..
I cnt understand why AHC is very slow to allocate COs to december file.. Its been long long wait. Financial year is going to end 2mrw.. I called AHC last monday n the operator asked me wait for 2 weeks to allocate a CO to my file.. One week is going to b over bt i havnt see any other file after 5 december who gt CO.. 
I really dont knw wats going on in AHC all i knw is we oll are sufferng 
😭😭😭😭 
Seniors who can tell the expected time for my file to gt CO as i applied on 24 december2013?? I will b thankful to them
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey everyone
> Hope u oll doing gud..
> I cnt understand why AHC is very slow to allocate COs to december file.. Its been long long wait. Financial year is going to end 2mrw.. I called AHC last monday n the operator asked me wait for 2 weeks to allocate a CO to my file.. One week is going to b over bt i havnt see any other file after 5 december who gt CO..
> I really dont knw wats going on in AHC all i knw is we oll are sufferng
> 😭😭😭😭
> Seniors who can tell the expected time for my file to gt CO as i applied on 24 december2013?? I will b thankful to them
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

Tell me about the suffering!!! :sad::sad::sad::sad:
As per the SS, SS user karthi.1984 whose DOL is 05/12/2014 got CO allocated to their file. You can now predict how long things will be taking to proceed. 
SS user dineshdhanraj got CO allocated to his file in 201 days since DOL 

Hold onto that patience for a little bit longer. It shouldn't be very long till you get a CO. Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Actually m living here oll olone..My husband is living with his friends overthere and he has to apply for a separate home for us, we have applied for 3 4 appartments n they are available till 15 july.. My husband is bit confused as he dnt want to live alone.. We applied hone according to the CO allocation time but it is gettng too longer.. 
And as i mentioned in my above post i called AHC the oprtr asked me DOL and then he asked me to wait for another 2 weeks but as per SS Nobody after 5 dec gt CO.. So m bit confused coz the oprtr told me that DEC files are gettng CO these days but as per SS i havent seen any aftr 5 dec..
I really dnt knw becky how long it gonna take but yea m oll olone here so for me one day goes like one year
Hope u undrstnd
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Actually m living here oll olone..My husband is living with his friends overthere and he has to apply for a separate home for us, we have applied for 3 4 appartments n they are available till 15 july.. My husband is bit confused as he dnt want to live alone.. We applied hone according to the CO allocation time but it is gettng too longer..
> And as i mentioned in my above post i called AHC the oprtr asked me DOL and then he asked me to wait for another 2 weeks but as per SS Nobody after 5 dec gt CO.. So m bit confused coz the oprtr told me that DEC files are gettng CO these days but as per SS i havent seen any aftr 5 dec..
> I really dnt knw becky how long it gonna take but yea m oll olone here so for me one day goes like one year
> Hope u undrstnd
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

I understand the difficult situation you must be going through right now. But unfortunately AHC doesn't care about our plans and definitely doesn't work as per our our liking and convenience. My husband is living all alone by himself. He thought that my visa wasn't going to take long after he returned to Australia in November 2013 after spending 6 months in India with me, he moved into an apartment in February 2014 and lucky us I'm still stuck here 

Don't worry hopefully AHC will hopefully pick up its pace of work from July 01 both allocating COs to files and approving visas.
Good Luck and keep praying!! ray:ray:ray:ray: God will answer your prayers very soon. Trust me!!! All this will be over very soon. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 5th Week of June/1st Week of July 2014*

Hey Everyone!!!!!

Hope everyone is well. Just want to congratulate everyone on making it through June 2014, the worst month of my whole entire existence :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :smash::smash::smash::smash: I'm very happy that this miserable month is almost over 
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
Finally 1 more day to go until we enter the new Financial year 2014-2015. 


Hoping and praying for a wonderful start to this new financial year and that it brings many more re-unions in the near future ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:

Below is the updated Prediction List:-
SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
loveforever--------------------84--------------------------312
robinpriya4ever----------------75-------------------------248
MCS2013-----------------------59-------------------------236
lonestar56---------------------40-------------------------224lane:
Varun Chokkarapu-------------43-------------------------285lane:
harman87---------------------52-------------------------272
a_30july----------------------46--------------------------335 (Visa can be granted anytime)
Arathi------------------------48-------------------------242
Sydney22---------------------27------------------------211lane:
Sravanthi---------------------34-------------------------229
shifa882----------------------31------------------------265
Jyoti10------------------------28------------------------280
applepie24---------------------24-----------------------224
gaurav.a.shah------------------18------------------------290
kaurm-------------------------18-------------------------215
remya3012------------------12--------------------------216
karthi.1984-----------------12---------------------------207
tanvilamba------------------11--------------------------220
Parul Ahuja-----------------11--------------------------215
dineshdhanraj--------------05--------------------------215
Sam88---------------------05---------------------------213



Hope this new year is prosperous for both Australia and everyone moving there.
Good Luck to everyone!!!! Hope this week brings a shower of blessings for all of us ray:ray:ray:ray:ray: Please do share your good news with us. Thanks!!
God Bless You all!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## showib49

Hi what is the procedure and documents required for Partner Visa?


----------



## VaibhavK

*Form 1121*

Hello,

Does anyone know about Form 1121. Apparently filling this form means that your partner is in the skilled occupants list and this can expedite the process. 

Also answer still pending to my earlier question.  with regards to updating the AHC India with my change of situation in Australia. like change of job, accommodation etc. Should I update them as and when or once CO gets allocated. Thanks in advance guys.

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## VaibhavK

*Tourist visa for wife*

Hi Becky,

Please can you also advise me about applying for tourist visa for my wife. My DOL is 15 Apr 2014 and I am planning to get wife here in second week of October. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## tanvilamba

applepie24 said:


> Anybody else looking for flights from Delhi to Melbourne from mid to end of July? Just want to get an idea of what $ people are being quoted, thanks


Hi Applepie,

I have also been looking for mid july flights(mostly online).

Good flights(with less transit) are somewhere btw 45 to 50k, or near $700.

I think the rates are high because a lot of students travel in July.:confused2:

Thanks,
Tanvi


----------



## Maulik1986

Hi Becky,

Thank you for your prompt response. Much appreciated. :tongue:

Also as per your request, I have added the details to SS. It is quite useful SS I believe but I think this SS needs some updating. Can you please let us know once you have updated the file so that we can then see what is the status of the que as of now? 

Also I will keep everyone posted once I hear anything about the visas.

Thanks once again. 

Cheers,
Maulik



Hey Maulik,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 

We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-


*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-

I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
[
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*If you have a read of the main SS and the Summary Graphs SS, you'll be able to see that AHC has started approving files that were sent to the final queue in May 2014. 

*As per AHC, visa is granted between 32-45 days since DOQ.*
Now the reason why there are some applicants are still waiting for their visas (after 80 plus days in the final queue) is because of the end of Australian financial year. The visa grants have been temporarily put on hold until July 01, 2014.
So everyone is hoping that July will be a good month in terms of visa grants.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky[/SIZE][/FONT][/quote]


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Maulik1986 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thank you for your prompt response. Much appreciated. :tongue:
> 
> Also as per your request, I have added the details to SS. It is quite useful SS I believe but I think this SS needs some updating. Can you please let us know once you have updated the file so that we can then see what is the status of the que as of now?
> 
> Also I will keep everyone posted once I hear anything about the visas.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Maulik
> 
> *Hi Maulik,
> 
> U r details are updated in SS, now u can check u r details.
> 
> Good luck
> Sravanthi*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*Hi Rambo911,

Hope u r doing good , Any update from AHC regarding final assessment?
Please do update with us 

Thanks
Sravanthi*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

tanvilamba said:


> Hi Applepie,
> 
> I have also been looking for mid july flights(mostly online).
> 
> Good flights(with less transit) are somewhere btw 45 to 50k, or near $700.
> 
> I think the rates are high because a lot of students travel in July.:confused2:
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


*Hey tanvi,

Do u have any idea about the 40Kg check-in. If we book online ticket..can we get the same check-in?
Looking forward

Thanks
Sravanthi*


----------



## Becky26

Maulik1986 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thank you for your prompt response. Much appreciated. :tongue:
> 
> Also as per your request, I have added the details to SS. It is quite useful SS I believe but I think this SS needs some updating. Can you please let us know once you have updated the file so that we can then see what is the status of the que as of now?
> 
> Also I will keep everyone posted once I hear anything about the visas.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Maulik


Hey Maulik,

Thank you for filling out the SS Update Form. Sravanthi has added your application details to the main SS. 
*I update the SS regularly so the SS currently doesn't need any updating. *

The applicants with 80 plus days in the final queue are still active on the thread and haven't received their visas because some had to face delays caused by visitor visa and some because AHC temporarily stopped giving visas in June because of the end of Australian financial year. 

*The visa grants can be expected to resume as normal from July 01, 2014.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hey tanvi,
> 
> Do u have any idea about the 40Kg check-in. If we book online ticket..can we get the same check-in?
> Looking forward
> 
> Thanks
> Sravanthi


Hi Sravanthi, 

If I am not wrong the luggage allowance depends on the airline. 

Right now except Thai and Malaysian almost all Airlines are offering 40kg allowance with more than 1 check in baggage and no check in baggage can weigh more than 32 kg. 

Also to answer your question we do get the same luggage allowance for tickets booked online. 

For my tourist visa I travelled Cathay Pacific and was allowed 40kgs with ticket booked on make my trip. 

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## Maulik1986

Hey Becky,

Thanks to both Sravanthi and yourself for keeping the SS updated. 

I should have been a bit more specific with my point. Apologies. I was looking at instructions tab to begin with and I noticed that in row 13 the highlighted section in green stated May 13 so wasn't sure if it was meant to be May 14 or was the data and the figures below the green section were indeed for May 13. When I click on final queing for final decision, it shows me 79 but the formula behind this cell links to 1 Oct 2011 onwards tab where I can't scroll down to see the most updated data.

Am i looking at the incorrect tab? Should I be looking at Form 1 tab instead of 1 Oct 11 onwards tab? Sorry it might have just been that I am making mistake and looking at the wrong tab.

Thanks once again to both you and Sravanthi for keeping this updated. Much appreciated. Also thank you for your message below.

Cheers,
Maulik



Becky26 said:


> Hey Maulik,
> 
> Thank you for filling out the SS Update Form. Sravanthi has added your application details to the main SS.
> *I update the SS regularly so the SS currently doesn't need any updating. *
> 
> The applicants with 80 plus days in the final queue are still active on the thread and haven't received their visas because some had to face delays caused by visitor visa and some because AHC temporarily stopped giving visas in June because of the end of Australian financial year.
> 
> *The visa grants can be expected to resume as normal from July 01, 2014.*
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

VaibhavK said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Please can you also advise me about applying for tourist visa for my wife. My DOL is 15 Apr 2014 and I am planning to get wife here in second week of October. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


Hey Vaibhav,

As per AHC's current trend, CO is allocated to a file in roughly about 6 months from DOL. If you read the thread regularly you must've noticed that I always suggest applicants not to travel close to the time when CO could be allocated and especially not after CO is allocated to their file. 

October could most probably the month when you could be assigned a CO. And once the CO is assigned (for a normal case with no complications) the file progresses pretty quickly and is then sent to the final queue. Once the file is in final queue, it takes between 32-45 days since DOQ to get the visa granted as per current trend.

Also travelling to Australia after the file is in final queue could also cause delays and if study the SS you can see that in the past this has caused horrible delays.
History is a great teacher that's why I advice people not to travel during such crucial time.

*The best time for you to travel is right now. As you still have time at least 3 more months before you get a CO allocated to your file. And AHC grants visitor visas for 3, 6 or 12 months of 3 months maximum stay at a time.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck! Please do keep us updated. Thank You!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maulik1986

Hi Becky,

Sorry it was my mistake. I realised what I was looking was not right. please ignore my comment re updating the SS. Sorry..

Cheers,
Maulik



Maulik1986 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Thanks to both Sravanthi and yourself for keeping the SS updated.
> 
> I should have been a bit more specific with my point. Apologies. I was looking at instructions tab to begin with and I noticed that in row 13 the highlighted section in green stated May 13 so wasn't sure if it was meant to be May 14 or was the data and the figures below the green section were indeed for May 13. When I click on final queing for final decision, it shows me 79 but the formula behind this cell links to 1 Oct 2011 onwards tab where I can't scroll down to see the most updated data.
> 
> Am i looking at the incorrect tab? Should I be looking at Form 1 tab instead of 1 Oct 11 onwards tab? Sorry it might have just been that I am making mistake and looking at the wrong tab.
> 
> Thanks once again to both you and Sravanthi for keeping this updated. Much appreciated. Also thank you for your message below.
> 
> Cheers,
> Maulik


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hey tanvi,
> 
> Do u have any idea about the 40Kg check-in. If we book online ticket..can we get the same check-in?
> Looking forward
> 
> Thanks
> Sravanthi*


Hey Sravanthi,

From my knowledge and my research, the online booking only gives you 30 kg free check-in luggage. I have also been to a few airlines offices to inquire about the luggage allowance for migrant visa holders and have been advised to book the tickets through a travel agent as they will get you the best deal both in terms of price and free luggage allowance. 

The travel agent will definitely get you at least 40 kg check-in luggage. You won't be able to get the extra 10 kg migrant allowance if you book your tickets online.
Seniors, please advice. Thanks :smile:
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Rambo911

Dear Sravanthi,

So kind of you to inquire. I just received a mail from CO saying it has been queued for the final decision!  
I had submitted my additional documents on 20-Jun-2014. 
Could you kindly update the information against my name on excelsheet?

Thank you so much!



Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hi Rambo911,
> 
> Hope u r doing good , Any update from AHC regarding final assessment?
> Please do update with us
> 
> Thanks
> Sravanthi*


----------



## Becky26

Maulik1986 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Thanks to both Sravanthi and yourself for keeping the SS updated.
> 
> I should have been a bit more specific with my point. Apologies. I was looking at instructions tab to begin with and I noticed that in row 13 the highlighted section in green stated May 13 so wasn't sure if it was meant to be May 14 or was the data and the figures below the green section were indeed for May 13. When I click on final queing for final decision, it shows me 79 but the formula behind this cell links to 1 Oct 2011 onwards tab where I can't scroll down to see the most updated data.
> 
> Am i looking at the incorrect tab? Should I be looking at Form 1 tab instead of 1 Oct 11 onwards tab? Sorry it might have just been that I am making mistake and looking at the wrong tab.
> 
> Thanks once again to both you and Sravanthi for keeping this updated. Much appreciated. Also thank you for your message below.
> 
> Cheers,
> Maulik


Hey Maulik,

No worries, *the main SS is titled "1 October 2011 Onwards"*, that's the one you need to be looking at. The Form Response 1 is the SS where the details of the applicant goes when they fill out the SS Update Form and submit it. Form Response 1 is for Sravanthi and me which we use to add new members details to the main SS.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maulik1986

This certainly helped. Thank you for your advice.

I was ignorant of how I was reading the file so apologies.

Thanks again. Good luck everyone..!!

Cheers,
Maulik



Becky26 said:


> Hey Maulik,
> 
> No worries, *the main SS is titled "1 October 2011 Onwards"*, that's the one you need to be looking at. The Form Response 1 is the SS where the details of the applicant goes when they fill out the SS Update Form and submit it. Form Response 1 is for Sravanthi and me which we use to add new members details to the main SS.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



Rambo911 said:


> Dear Sravanthi,
> 
> So kind of you to inquire. I just received a mail from CO saying it has been queued for the final decision!
> I had submitted my additional documents on 20-Jun-2014.
> Could you kindly update the information against my name on excelsheet?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Congratulations Rambo911 on getting your file in final queue :cheer2::cheer2:
Thanks for keeping us updated :smile: Wish you all the best and hope you get the visa soon.

Good Luck!! Please do share the good news when it comes.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Rambo911

Dear Becky,

Thank you so much!

Hope July brings all of us good luck and all our files move quickly  



Becky26 said:


> Congratulations Rambo911 on getting your file in final queue :cheer2::cheer2:
> Thanks for keeping us updated :smile: Wish you all the best and hope you get the visa soon.
> 
> Good Luck!! Please do share the good news when it comes.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maulik1986 said:


> This certainly helped. Thank you for your advice.
> 
> I was ignorant of how I was reading the file so apologies.
> 
> Thanks again. Good luck everyone..!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Maulik


No worries! Happy to help :smile:


----------



## Becky26

Rambo911 said:


> Dear Becky,
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Hope July brings all of us good luck and all our files move quickly


AMEN to that!!! I have updated your details in the SS.
Thanks for your kind wishes :smile:


----------



## Becky26

Maulik1986 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Sorry it was my mistake. I realised what I was looking was not right. please ignore my comment re updating the SS. Sorry..
> 
> Cheers,
> Maulik


No worries Maulik :smile:


----------



## human1234

Kisi dec vale ka co assign hua aaj


----------



## Becky26

*Please Use English Language*



human1234 said:


> Kisi dec vale ka co assign hua aaj


*Posts in only English language are allowed on this forum.* If a moderator comes across this post they will delete it. 

For the latest update on CO allocation please refer to the main SS link to which is mentioned below:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


----------



## VaibhavK

Becky26 said:


> Hey Vaibhav,
> 
> As per AHC's current trend, CO is allocated to a file in roughly about 6 months from DOL. If you read the thread regularly you must've noticed that I always suggest applicants not to travel close to the time when CO could be allocated and especially not after CO is allocated to their file.
> 
> October could most probably the month when you could be assigned a CO. And once the CO is assigned (for a normal case with no complications) the file progresses pretty quickly and is then sent to the final queue. Once the file is in final queue, it takes between 32-45 days since DOQ to get the visa granted as per current trend.
> 
> Also travelling to Australia after the file is in final queue could also cause delays and if study the SS you can see that in the past this has caused horrible delays.
> History is a great teacher that's why I advice people not to travel during such crucial time.
> 
> *The best time for you to travel is right now. As you still have time at least 3 more months before you get a CO allocated to your file. And AHC grants visitor visas for 3, 6 or 12 months of 3 months maximum stay at a time.*
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck! Please do keep us updated. Thank You!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky












Hi Becky,

Thanks for reply. Yes good time is now but I will be visiting India next month anyway. I understand now that it may not be a good idea to apply her tourist visa closer to her CO allocation. It looks like she gets visa closer to the end of this year and the air fares are generally very high then. 

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## sandz03

Hi Becky and All, 

Guess what! 

My CO has asked me to get Australian Federal Police Clearance. I would probably be able to submit it by end of this week.

Hopefully that's the last piece of document he is after. 

Then starts the waiting game again.  

Cheers

Sandz


----------



## dineshdhanraj

July begins !!! Hope to see this forum buzzing with excitement about applications being granted.

Will be watching keenly !!!


----------



## MCS2013

Watching and waiting. Eagerly awaiting my the wake up of the AHC.


----------



## Becky26

VaibhavK said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for reply. Yes good time is now but I will be visiting India next month anyway. I understand now that it may not be a good idea to apply her tourist visa closer to her CO allocation. It looks like she gets visa closer to the end of this year and the air fares are generally very high then.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


No worries, Vaibhav. Happy to help :smile:
You can visit your partner whenever you like, AHC is only concerned about the travelling plans of the applicant not the sponsor.

As far as airfares are concerned, that is something that is not in anyone's control. Even during the end of the year one way tickets are about 40-45k which I think is still a bargain.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sandz03 said:


> Hi Becky and All,
> 
> Guess what!
> 
> My CO has asked me to get Australian Federal Police Clearance. I would probably be able to submit it by end of this week.
> 
> Hopefully that's the last piece of document he is after.
> 
> Then starts the waiting game again.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandz


Hey Sandz,

You didn't submit the AFPC at the time of application? AFPC is very easy to obtain so don't stress about it too much :smile: I had to submit it too. I submitted it at the time of application.

Hope you get the news soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck to all!!*

Happy New Financial Year 2014-2015 to everyone!!!! We all survived June!! 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Hope this year brings happiness and prosperity to both Australia and it's people. God Bless Australia!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
And most of all, hope this year re-unites all of us far away from our significant others lane:lane:lane:lane:

Good Luck!! And please do share the good news with us when it comes ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
Have a great week everyone.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Sarab1

hi guys .
just wanted to ask few questions about partner visa (309)

date of application - 25th march 2014
place - new delhi
asked for medicals - 9th may
medicals submitted - 18 june

my wife (applicant) is 18 weeks pregnant at ths stage and is in australia on tourist visa. she is travelling back to india on 15 july. i want her to come back to melbourne before october, as we want the baby to be born in melbourne (aus)

1- is there any chance of getting the visa approved b4 oct?
2- is it mandatory to leave australia at the time of final decision of the application?
3-is there any priority processing for such cases?
4- we received e-mail asking for the medicals, does that mean that the case officer has been allocated. 

regards


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Sarab1 said:


> hi guys .
> just wanted to ask few questions about partner visa (309)
> 
> date of application - 25th march 2014
> place - new delhi
> asked for medicals - 9th may
> medicals submitted - 18 june
> 
> my wife (applicant) is 18 weeks pregnant at ths stage and is in australia on tourist visa. she is travelling back to india on 15 july. i want her to come back to melbourne before october, as we want the baby to be born in melbourne (aus)
> 
> 1- is there any chance of getting the visa approved b4 oct?
> 2- is it mandatory to leave australia at the time of final decision of the application?
> 3-is there any priority processing for such cases?
> 4- we received e-mail asking for the medicals, does that mean that the case officer has been allocated.
> 
> regards


Hey Sarab1,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for filling out the SS Update Form. You can view your application details in the main ss by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*First of all, congratulations to you and your partner on the good news 
1- is there any chance of getting the visa approved b4 oct?
Answer:- You should *apply for Special Consideration on the basis of pregnancy ASAP*, that is the only way you could get the visa before October. Inform AHC ASAP!!!! 
If you have a read of the main SS, you'll be able to see that there have been quite a few pregnant applicants who got their visas approved in about 6 months.

2- is it mandatory to leave australia at the time of final decision of the application?
Answer:- It is mandatory to depart Australia before AHC grants you the visa. Your visa will not be approved until the applicant leaves Australia. 
Answer:-After the file is sent to the final queue/final decision, AHC takes between 32-45 days since DOQ to grant the visa. The longer the applicant stays in Australia during this time, the longer it'll take you to get the visa approved.
In most cases, AHC grants the visa base on special consideration of pregnancy, so fingerscrossed.

3-is there any priority processing for such cases?
Answer:- The *"Special Consideration" is the priority processing*. Call AHC and inform them ASAP!! You could still get lucky.

4- we received e-mail asking for the medicals, does that mean that the case officer has been allocated. 
Answer: Getting medical request unfortunately doesn't mean that you have a CO allocated to your file. 
Answer:- CO allocation as per the SS is taking about 185-195 days since DOL which is longer than the time frame of 25-26 weeks mentioned on the AHC New Delhi website link to which is mentioned below:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please do keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

tanvilamba said:


> Hi Sravanthi,
> 
> If I am not wrong the luggage allowance depends on the airline.
> 
> Right now except Thai and Malaysian almost all Airlines are offering 40kg allowance with more than 1 check in baggage and no check in baggage can weigh more than 32 kg.
> 
> Also to answer your question we do get the same luggage allowance for tickets booked online.
> 
> For my tourist visa I travelled Cathay Pacific and was allowed 40kgs with ticket booked on make my trip.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


*Thanks a lot for the information tanvi, even i checked on make my trip for Singapore airlines, yes they are offering 40kg checkin as well.

Many Thanks
Sravanthi*


----------



## tanvilamba

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Thanks a lot for the information tanvi, even i checked on make my trip for Singapore airlines, yes they are offering 40kg checkin as well.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Sravanthi*


Hi Sravanthi,

Happy to help!

It saves a lot of hassle if you can just book your ticket online. 

Tanvi


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

tanvilamba said:


> Hi Sravanthi,
> 
> Happy to help!
> 
> It saves a lot of hassle if you can just book your ticket online.
> 
> Tanvi


*Yeah that's true *


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sravanthi,
> 
> From my knowledge and my research, the online booking only gives you 30 kg free check-in luggage. I have also been to a few airlines offices to inquire about the luggage allowance for migrant visa holders and have been advised to book the tickets through a travel agent as they will get you the best deal both in terms of price and free luggage allowance.
> 
> The travel agent will definitely get you at least 40 kg check-in luggage. You won't be able to get the extra 10 kg migrant allowance if you book your tickets online.
> Seniors, please advice. Thanks :smile:
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Thanks for the information becky, tanvi also gave some information 

Thanks to u both guys :hug:

Good day
Sravanthi*


----------



## mithi1988

hey becky and all

usally how many times we can call AHC , i am confused bit . i had called AHC last week and calling again and again can irritate them and me. please suggest me......

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hey becky and all
> 
> usally how many times we can call AHC , i am confused bit . i had called AHC last week and calling again and again can irritate them and me. please suggest me......
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Hey mithi,

There is no particular number of calls the applicants are allowed to make. God!!! I've lost count of how many times I've called AHC since I applied 
You have the right to call them whenever you want. You don't need to worry about pissing off the operator as they are not the people who handle your application hone:hone:hone:hone:

I see it's been 203 days since DOL for you so you can call them to inquire about your application. As per AHC New Delhi website CO allocation should be taking 25-26 weeks but because things seem to be taking longer than that, you have the right to information :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Once you get a CO, then you should be careful about how many times you request to speak to the CO or hassling them to process your file quicker and then eventually pissing her/him off. Even then if you have a genuine query you can contact your CO both via email and phone. Most COs are very polite and are very helpful. Better to be safe than sorry :smile:

Hope this helps. Good Luck and hope you get some good news very soon. Please do update us. Thanks for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Thanks for the information becky, tanvi also gave some information
> 
> Thanks to u both guys :hug:
> 
> Good day
> Sravanthi*


No worries! Good Luck!! You should be getting the good news within the coming 10 days maximum :ranger::ranger: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Case Officer*

*Hi Becky and All, I just like to have an idea for my knowledge. I would like to know that,

1)	When a Case Officer is allotted to an applicant, what actually comes about? He or she mails the applicant and then calls the applicant or the other way round? What is the overall procedure the Case Officers are following?
2)	When the Case Officer does start interviewing? How long this interview can go as in minutes or hours? :confused2:
3)	If I am not wrong then in order to speak to our Case Officer, we need to dial this number 41221000, right? :der:
4)	Any points to remember as in how to deal with allotted Case Officer? :help:*


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi Becky and All, I just like to have an idea for my knowledge. I would like to know that,
> 
> 1)	When a Case Officer is allotted to an applicant, what actually comes about? He or she mails the applicant and then calls the applicant or the other way round? What is the overall procedure the Case Officers are following?
> 2)	When the Case Officer does start interviewing? How long this interview can go as in minutes or hours? :confused2:
> 3)	If I am not wrong then in order to speak to our Case Officer, we need to dial this number 41221000, right? :der:
> 4)	Any points to remember as in how to deal with allotted Case Officer? :help:*



Hey Sushy,

Following are the answers to your questions as per my knowledge:-

1)	When a Case Officer is allotted to an applicant, what actually comes about? He or she mails the applicant and then calls the applicant or the other way round? What is the overall procedure the Case Officers are following?
*Answer:- When a CO is allocated to an application the CO either emails or calls the applicant. In my case, AHC wrote an email to my husband responding to his query email he wrote to get an update on CO allocation as it had been over 190 days since DOL for us.*
*
In that email AHC informed him that a CO had been allocated to our application and that she tried to get in touch with me via phone but couldn't get through to me. I have no idea when she called me cause my phone was with me 24/7.
Anyways, my point being CO can contact you either by phone or email or sometimes both.*

2)	When the Case Officer does start interviewing? How long this interview can go as in minutes or hours? :confused2:
*Answer:- Not all applicants get interviewed. I'm not sure how long the interviews last for as my CO didn't do a phone interview with me, I'm guessing 5-10 minutes *:der::der:
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks!!* :smile:

3)	If I am not wrong then in order to speak to our Case Officer, we need to dial this number 41221000, right? :der:
*Answer:- 011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message. 
This is a direct phone line to AHC, you will have to speak to an operator first and request them to put you through to your CO. If your reason is genuine enough and your CO has time to answer your phone call, the operator will transfer your call to the CO's desk. If not, they will either ask you to call back or will ask your questions and speak to the CO and then convey the CO's response to you.
*
4)	Any points to remember as in how to deal with allotted Case Officer? :help:
*Answer:- Nothing in particular you need to remember, just the basic courtesies and have a polite tone of voice at all times, no matter how long you've been on hold. 
There have been times when I had to call AHC 3 times in 1 day just to be able to get hold of my CO to be able to speak to her because of her busy schedule, so be patient. 
Even though you would wanna feel like swearing your head off, you would need to keep calm.* 
I know I've felt like doing that many times :rant::rant::rant::rant:

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Hey Becky, thanks for the answers...
Well your last part is hilarious... lol   

Love
Sushy
* 





Becky26 said:


> *Answer:- Nothing in particular you need to remember, just the basic courtesies and have a polite tone of voice at all times, no matter how long you've been on hold.
> There have been times when I had to call AHC 3 times in 1 day just to be able to get hold of my CO to be able to speak to her because of her busy schedule, so be patient.
> Even though you would wanna feel like swearing your head off, you would need to keep calm.*
> I know I've felt like doing that many times :rant::rant::rant::rant:
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## dineshdhanraj

Becky26 said:


> *REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*First of all, congratulations to you and your partner on the good news
> 1- is there any chance of getting the visa approved b4 oct?
> Answer:- You should *apply for Special Consideration on the basis of pregnancy ASAP*, that is the only way you could get the visa before October. Inform AHC ASAP!!!!
> If you have a read of the main SS, you'll be able to see that there have been quite a few pregnant applicants who got their visas approved in about 6 months.




Just to add, just be a bit cautious when you request for consideration on the basis of pregnancy. If you're reasons are that you want to take advantage of Australia's medicare and hence you need the visa before the baby is due, then the chances are that AHC will not grant it.
You should make your case as more compassionate rather than practical. For example, you want to be with your loved ones in this special time., etc.. That should be your approach !!! Hope this helps !!!


----------



## 496402-dron

Hey becky , could you please tell me what kind of question CO ask ? 
I know they ask basic que , but sometimes we would not be able to ans . Do they make us confuse ? Or ask any personal matter ?


----------



## mithi1988

hi becky and all..

i have allocated with CO.........The operator hasnt told me date ....so all people behind me should call AHC and can confirm update on their file.Secondly couldnt see this case officer name on SS sheetr. Oh lord what gonna happen to me!!

regards,
mithi


----------



## karthi.1984

Sarab1 said:


> hi guys .
> just wanted to ask few questions about partner visa (309)
> 
> date of application - 25th march 2014
> place - new delhi
> asked for medicals - 9th may
> medicals submitted - 18 june
> 
> my wife (applicant) is 18 weeks pregnant at ths stage and is in australia on tourist visa. she is travelling back to india on 15 july. i want her to come back to melbourne before october, as we want the baby to be born in melbourne (aus)
> 
> 1- is there any chance of getting the visa approved b4 oct?
> 2- is it mandatory to leave australia at the time of final decision of the application?
> 3-is there any priority processing for such cases?
> 4- we received e-mail asking for the medicals, does that mean that the case officer has been allocated.
> 
> regards




Hey sarab1,

I understand your concern. iam in the same boat. my wife did come on a tourist visa and she is pregnant. she is due in September. my CO was allocated and my file was sent to final queue on the 18th of june. my DOL was 05/12/2013. iam hoping to have my wife back and be with them during the birth of my child. hopefully fingers crossed. I have sent emails to my CO and tried contacting him several times. I finally received an email last night saying that they cant bring forward the application as it would disadvantage others. he suggested that an option of tourist visa is still open, but iam not prepared to take the risk of delaying the visa process.. I know its frustrating as you can see there are plenty of us hoping to get our visas ASAP. please be careful in what you do. for any reason do not extend your tourist visa for your wife. I hope this helps.

cheers,

karthick.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey mithi
Congrats 
I want to knw dat wen did u got ur CO allocated and does the operator told u how to contact ur CO? Doea u gt any reqst to submit additional documents?
Thanks
Surpreet


----------



## 496402-dron

I think AHC has silently allocated CO for December applicants.


----------



## dineshdhanraj

dron said:


> I think AHC has silently allocated CO for December applicants.


Applications get allocated to CO's on a lot basis. A CO may have about 10-15 applications alloted to him, but may currently be looking at them one at a time, hence may not have reached out to yet. But then, you are guaranteed to hear from him/her shortly either by email or phone. 

Good luck !!!


----------



## dineshdhanraj

karthi.1984 said:


> Hey sarab1,
> 
> I understand your concern. iam in the same boat. my wife did come on a tourist visa and she is pregnant. she is due in September. my CO was allocated and my file was sent to final queue on the 18th of june. my DOL was 05/12/2013. iam hoping to have my wife back and be with them during the birth of my child. hopefully fingers crossed. I have sent emails to my CO and tried contacting him several times. I finally received an email last night saying that they cant bring forward the application as it would disadvantage others. he suggested that an option of tourist visa is still open, but iam not prepared to take the risk of delaying the visa process.. I know its frustrating as you can see there are plenty of us hoping to get our visas ASAP. please be careful in what you do. for any reason do not extend your tourist visa for your wife. I hope this helps.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> karthick.


Hi Karthick,

If i were you, please respond back to the Case Officer advising that you would not prefer to take the 'tourist visa' route to jeopardize your place in the queue and hence will await your application to reach the top of the queue and finalized. 

This will eliminate any assumptions / holds that the Case Officer may have placed on your file thinking you might take the tourist visa route.

Regards,
dineshdhanraj


----------



## dineshdhanraj

Becky26 said:


> Below is the updated Prediction List:-
> SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
> loveforever--------------------84--------------------------312
> robinpriya4ever----------------75-------------------------248
> MCS2013-----------------------59-------------------------236
> lonestar56---------------------40-------------------------224lane:
> Varun Chokkarapu-------------43-------------------------285lane:
> harman87---------------------52-------------------------272
> a_30july----------------------46--------------------------335 (Visa can be granted anytime)
> Arathi------------------------48-------------------------242
> Sydney22---------------------27------------------------211lane:
> Sravanthi---------------------34-------------------------229
> shifa882----------------------31------------------------265
> Jyoti10------------------------28------------------------280
> applepie24---------------------24-----------------------224
> gaurav.a.shah------------------18------------------------290
> kaurm-------------------------18-------------------------215
> remya3012------------------12--------------------------216
> karthi.1984-----------------12---------------------------207
> tanvilamba------------------11--------------------------220
> Parul Ahuja-----------------11--------------------------215
> dineshdhanraj--------------05--------------------------215
> Sam88---------------------05---------------------------213
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this new year is prosperous for both Australia and everyone moving there.
> Good Luck to everyone!!!! Hope this week brings a shower of blessings for all of us ray:ray:ray:ray:ray: Please do share your good news with us. Thanks!!
> God Bless You all!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Any updates from anyone regarding grants / finalizations yet? 

loveforever / robinpriya4ever or anyone else who have been in queue for 30+ days - has anyone tried calling AHC for updates on when their applications would be finalized? Please update this queue.

Regards,
dineshdhanraj


----------



## MCS2013

So far no news for me. Waiting eagerly. Almost sick with longing for the news. Imagine trying to sit at my desk and focus on my job when all I want is an email to pop up saying visa granted. I was told July first week. So I'm desperate. Please God.
Praying for everyone who deserves a united family life to be blessed.
Cheers all
M


----------



## dineshdhanraj

MCS2013 said:


> So far no news for me. Waiting eagerly. Almost sick with longing for the news. Imagine trying to sit at my desk and focus on my job when all I want is an email to pop up saying visa granted. I was told July first week. So I'm desperate. Please God.
> Praying for everyone who deserves a united family life to be blessed.
> Cheers all
> M


Hey MCS.. Hopefully the email arrives soon !! When was the last time you called AHC and what was the justification provided by them for the delay ?


----------



## harsingh

mithi1988 said:


> hi becky and all..
> 
> i have allocated with CO.........The operator hasnt told me date ....so all people behind me should call AHC and can confirm update on their file.Secondly couldnt see this case officer name on SS sheetr. Oh lord what gonna happen to me!!
> 
> regards,
> mithi


Thats Great Mithi,
We have the same DOL as your's.
Good news for Dec applicants.
regards


----------



## harsingh

Hello Becky and all,

this forum is phenomenal. the number of users is increasing day by day and is forming a great community.
the help and support from you is great.

thanks


----------



## ravishmodi

Hi guys hope everyone dng good. My wife is in Australia and I have applied for my spouse visa. The DOL : 02/03/2014. I have submitted my medical already. It's been 4 months now for my DOL. We have lodged the file online.
Want to know when the CO will be allocated and does lodging online will reduce the timeframe or not ?

Thanks


----------



## Priya10

Hi,
My DOL was 10/12/2013. CO got assigned today.
Regards,
Priya


----------



## harsingh

Priya10 said:


> Hi,
> My DOL was 10/12/2013. CO got assigned today.
> Regards,
> Priya


Hello Priya,
did your CO contact you? or you called ahc?

Please let me know
Thanks


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hey Becky, thanks for the answers...
> Well your last part is hilarious... lol
> 
> Love
> Sushy
> *


Hey Sushy,

Happy to help always!! :smile:
I try to add some humor to our situation 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Interview Questions*



dron said:


> Hey becky , could you please tell me what kind of question CO ask ?
> I know they ask basic que , but sometimes we would not be able to ans . Do they make us confuse ? Or ask any personal matter ?


Hey dron,

I'm not too sure. I'm suggesting the following questions on the basis of what I read on various other migration forums.
If you do get a call from CO/get interviewed by the CO most probably they ask details about your partner like:

When is your partner's birthday DD MM YY?
Where does your partner live in Australia?
Where does your partner work/company in Australia?
When did your partner move to Australia?
Details about your partner's family like how many siblings your partner has?
When you met your partner for the first time?
Where you met your partner for the first time?
What type of accommodation your partner lives in in Australia?
What attracted you to your partner?
What attracted your partner to you?

Hope these help. As I mentioned in my post to Sushy, not all applicants get interviewed. Good Luck!! Please do keep us updated. Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



mithi1988 said:


> hi becky and all..
> 
> i have allocated with CO.........The operator hasnt told me date ....so all people behind me should call AHC and can confirm update on their file.Secondly couldnt see this case officer name on SS sheetr. Oh lord what gonna happen to me!!
> 
> regards,
> mithi


*Hey mithi,

Congratulations mate on the CO allocation!!!! FIIIINALLYY!!! :cheer2::cheer2: Hope things move along quickly and you get the good news soon. Thanks for updating us :smile:

Most probably you should be hearing from your CO sometime this week. Good news is you have a CO. Keep a close check on your inbox and super glue your phone to yourself...LOL

Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb: Please do keep us updated. Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

karthi.1984 said:


> Hey sarab1,
> 
> I understand your concern. iam in the same boat. my wife did come on a tourist visa and she is pregnant. she is due in September. my CO was allocated and my file was sent to final queue on the 18th of june. my DOL was 05/12/2013. iam hoping to have my wife back and be with them during the birth of my child. hopefully fingers crossed. I have sent emails to my CO and tried contacting him several times. I finally received an email last night saying that they cant bring forward the application as it would disadvantage others. he suggested that an option of tourist visa is still open, but iam not prepared to take the risk of delaying the visa process.. I know its frustrating as you can see there are plenty of us hoping to get our visas ASAP. please be careful in what you do. for any reason do not extend your tourist visa for your wife. I hope this helps.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> karthick.


Hey karthick,

Very good plan on not going for a visitor visa. Especially when your file is already in the final queue. It's not going to be taking long for your wife to get her visa now. It's already been 14 days for your file in the final queue Happy days are near, she should start packing and shopping and making travel arrangements.

Don't worry your wife will be with you very soon. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Hey mithi 
Kindly tell that did u called ahc or u recieved an email from ahc ..or a phn call
N whats ur dol


----------



## Priya10

Hello harsingh,
I got a mail from CO( first mail from CO) that he has completed my assessment and my application has been queued for final assessment.

Regards,
Priya10


----------



## Becky26

harsingh said:


> Hello Becky and all,
> 
> this forum is phenomenal. the number of users is increasing day by day and is forming a great community.
> the help and support from you is great.
> 
> thanks


Thanks for your kind words, this is the outcome of everyone's joint efforts. Everyone helps everyone on this thread. Most of all everyone respects and cares for everyone here. This is a great virtual community.

This only happens with efforts of everyone, I just try to do what I can to help 
Thanks again! Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Friends my DOA is 9/12 . N I didn't got any email from ahc.
Am confused n worried too.
Plz suggest what should I do?


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



ravishmodi said:


> Hi guys hope everyone dng good. My wife is in Australia and I have applied for my spouse visa. The DOL : 02/03/2014. I have submitted my medical already. It's been 4 months now for my DOL. We have lodged the file online.
> Want to know when the CO will be allocated and does lodging online will reduce the timeframe or not ?
> 
> Thanks


Hey ravishmodi,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*To be honest, no one at this point of time is sure how differently the online applications will be handled, so only time will tell how different things will be. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## harsingh

Priya10 said:


> Hello harsingh,
> I got a mail from CO( first mail from CO) that he has completed my assessment and my application has been queued for final assessment.
> 
> Regards,
> Priya10


Congrats for getting the assesment done.
Its a great relief to hear


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



Priya10 said:


> Hi,
> My DOL was 10/12/2013. CO got assigned today.
> Regards,
> Priya


*Congratulations Priya on getting CO allocated!!!:cheer2::cheer2: 
Could you please fill out the SS Update Form to add your CO details to the SS so I can update your details in the main SS.
Thanks for your time.

Hope you get the good news soon. Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



Priya10 said:


> Hello harsingh,
> I got a mail from CO( first mail from CO) that he has completed my assessment and my application has been queued for final assessment.
> 
> Regards,
> Priya10


*Congratulations on getting the file in final queue!!!!!!!!!!! That was record speed!!
Can you please fill out the SS Update Form so i can update your application details in the main SS. Thanks!!!

Good Luck! Hope you get the visa soon.
Thanks for keeping us updated :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## mithi1988

*co allocation*

hello human123

i have called AHC this morning this mase oorning and they told me i have assingned with case officer . please you should also call ahc and do know update on your case.

Regards,
mithi


----------



## remya3012

human1234 said:


> Friends my DOA is 9/12 . N I didn't got any email from ahc.
> Am confused n worried too.
> Plz suggest what should I do?



Call AHC soon..people in December DOL have started getting Co assigned.

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Becky26

*CO Allocation for December 2013 Applicants*

*December 2013 Applicants​* SS user mithi1988 and Priya10 have been allocated COs so applicants who either applied before them or on the same day as them call AHC to get an update on your CO allocation.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Please do update us when you hear something from them.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

Hello dear surpreet and all

As i called this morning AHC to know what is going on ... she told me u have allocated a case officer. but she were not able to anser me when were CO allocated? No worries i will them again and will ask for this again. as my file is loged by an agent so they didnt mail me and i havent asked my agent yet about date.. 

Regards,
mithi


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Hi friends ...any news about visa grants..?????? As the new financial year has began..eagerly waiting 4 visa grants...


----------



## Priya10

Becky26 said:


> *Congratulations on getting the file in final queue!!!!!!!!!!! That was record speed!!
> Can you please fill out the SS Update Form so i can update your application details in the main SS. Thanks!!!
> 
> Good Luck! Hope you get the visa soon.
> Thanks for keeping us updated :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*




Hi Becky!
Thanks a lot! Keeping my fingers crossed ..
I have updated my details in the SS.

Thanks.

Regards,
Priya


----------



## Becky26

robinpriya4ever said:


> Hi friends ...any news about visa grants..?????? As the new financial year has began..eagerly waiting 4 visa grants...


We all are waiting for your good news.
Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Priya10 said:


> Hi Becky!
> Thanks a lot! Keeping my fingers crossed ..
> I have updated my details in the SS.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Priya


Hey Priya,

No worries!! I have updated your details in the main SS.
Thanks for updating us.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Thanks Becky ..😊


----------



## sinayvalian

Hi,

Does anyone know if it makes a difference in 309 processing if the partner is a citizen as compared to PR?

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

sinayvalian said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if it makes a difference in 309 processing if the partner is a citizen as compared to PR?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think it does. Both Australian PR and citizens are eligible to sponsor partner/spouse as per the DIBP website and the Partner Migration booklet.


----------



## MCS2013

Hi Becky, you have been so encouraging and kind with all our post. Wondering how you a coping and what's happening with your visa. As I've only just joined recently I'm not sure how you are coping with such a long wait and still able to encourage us all. Stay strong and blessed. M


----------



## Becky26

MCS2013 said:


> Hi Becky, you have been so encouraging and kind with all our post. Wondering how you a coping and what's happening with your visa. As I've only just joined recently I'm not sure how you are coping with such a long wait and still able to encourage us all. Stay strong and blessed. M


Hey MCS2013,

Thank you for your kind words. My CO has requested me to provide a new Indian PCC. For that I need to get my passport re-issued.
I'm waiting for my appointment date with the PSK to apply for the re-issue of my passport to get my personal details updated i.e. my husband's name and my new residential address added. After I'm issued my new passport, I can apply for the new PCC which I'm told I'll be able to get issued to me the same day I apply. Hence the wait
:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:

As soon as I provide my PCC, I'm hoping my CO will forward my file to the final queue. 

I pray everyday asking GOD for patience and ask HIM to help me get through this struggle ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
*Ask and you shall receive, 
Seek and you shall find, 
Knock and the door shall be opened unto you​*I know I'll get my visa the day I'm destined to get it, not a day early or a day late. So being impatient and complaining about the current situation is only going to make my life miserable. It's not gonna affect my CO hurry up the process for my application, as much as I want my visa to be approved ASAP. Things only happen for us when GOD wants them to happen. So relax and enjoy life!

Good Luck to you!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Well said Becky ..ur words are such an inspiration to everyone ...I know our GOD is an awesome GOD...He will do the right things 4 us at the right time😊


----------



## desai369

*about Pcc*



Becky26 said:


> Hey Chirag,
> 
> Good Idea!!! The worries and running around of today will pay off after when your CO won't have to wait for your PCC and your file will easily be sent to the final queue without any delay :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regarding the *Document Checklist:-*
> I called and spoke to the passport seva call centre, they made everything seem very easy. According to them, you just need;
> 1. your original passport+the photocopy of the front ID page, first 2 pages and last 2 pages including the page where your spouses name is mentioned;
> 2. proof of ID which could be your Aadhar card, PAN card, Election Commission Card;
> 3. proof of address; link mentioned below is from the Passport Seva website with different documents you can use to provide proof of residence:-
> List of Acceptable Documents
> 4. your marriage certificate
> 
> *Carry original of every document or evidence you will be taking with you on the day of appointment. All the photocopies must be self attested.
> *
> *Important Note:- *I have read that many people didn't mention in their application that they are married and so got the PCC issued on the same day. While I was trying to fill out the online application form on the Passport Seva website, the last step where we are meant to type the place and check the box, the declaration at the bottom of the page says the following:-
> _"I owe allegiance to the sovereignty, unity and integrity of India, and have not voluntarily acquired citizenship or travel document of any other country. I have not lost, surrendered or been deprived of the citizenship of India and I affirm that the information given by me in this form and the enclosures is true and I am solely responsible for its accuracy, and I am liable to be penalized or prosecuted if found otherwise. I am aware that under the Passports Act, 1967 it is a criminal offence to furnish any false information or to suppress any material information with a view to obtaining passport or travel document."
> _
> So filling out "single" in the form when you're "married" is giving the MEA false information to obtain the PCC. So be careful!!
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Hello Becky, 

Hope you are fine in the best of health! 

As you may be aware that as per your advice I did apply for Pcc on 17 June.Everything went fine at Psk they inform me that after successful verification report received by your local police you need to collect pcc from Psk within 10 -12 days.Now,here sad part begins after waiting for almost 15 days no response from psk neither local police station.

So finally I decided to make contact to psk and they said they cannot do anything I myself need to contact local police station and ask about verification,so today I went to police station myself and I came to know my file just kept in cupboards in bunch of files.They got my file on very next day when I applied for pcc from psk but they neither bother to contact me, if I myself haven't approach them Iam sure they won't have contacted me till 1-2 months.

Now,they ask me to bring two witnesses with Xerox of there photo I'd proof on very same day I ask my two friends to come with doc's and I ask the officer to complete the procedure.After waiting for almost 2 hours in police station he completed the procedure and than I ask officer when shall you send this file to psk?Guess what you will laugh what he answered me.He said me I will come to your house and verify your address.I gave him almost 6-7 docs with same my house address still he wants to verify my house address.ok thats fine but than ask him when shall you visit my house?He said I will come when I will get time.

Pathetic with such work being done by our government employees.How can we say mera bharat mahan when such employees work in our system who don't want to work at all.Really sad Bcoz it just determines our weakness in poor government systems.

My dol is 16 Dec,I know I can get co Anytime to my application and first thing he will ask for pcc but Iam still struggling to get pcc. In my life I never went to police station whatsoever this was my first visit and face this situation.

Hope everything is working fine in your application process,I know you too are fighting with this delaying system but no no option.

All the best! 

Regards 

Chirag


----------



## 496402-dron

Hey chirag , dont worry , you know in india , as per your chat I can clearly say that what he was asking for!! In my case I didnt offer anything and I was asked to make 50 zerox of PCC forms on my own expense . And when I went for zerox he lost my pcc application; after an hour he found somewhere kept in file. So I suggest you to check again and offer something which you can .


----------



## desai369

dron said:


> Hey chirag , dont worry , you know in india , as per your chat I can clearly say that what he was asking for!! In my case I didnt offer anything and I was asked to make 50 zerox of PCC forms on my own expense . And when I went for zerox he lost my pcc application; after an hour he found somewhere kept in file. So I suggest you to check again and offer something which you can .


Hi dron, 

Iam well aware about what you are talking for,I can pay him what he want but he didn't open his mouth may be he was fearing from other people sitting next to him.And I know without corruption no work can be done specially in small town.but in my situation I was confused what to offer as he himself didn't ask me and bit hard to determine officer untill he ask to pay him or to know he is corrupted or loyal person.

Regards 

Chirag


----------



## mithi1988

hey chirag


when i applied my PCC here in shimla they told me it will take about 42 days to come, if you applied by tatkal seva then they can give it to you in 7 days. but when i told them my passport recently reissued then they had given me PCC on same day. the thing is it might take about 40 days for you as well. if they days they will complete in that many days...i believe. may god help you....


Regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> Hope you are fine in the best of health!
> 
> As you may be aware that as per your advice I did apply for Pcc on 17 June.Everything went fine at Psk they inform me that after successful verification report received by your local police you need to collect pcc from Psk within 10 -12 days.Now,here sad part begins after waiting for almost 15 days no response from psk neither local police station.
> 
> So finally I decided to make contact to psk and they said they cannot do anything I myself need to contact local police station and ask about verification,so today I went to police station myself and I came to know my file just kept in cupboards in bunch of files.They got my file on very next day when I applied for pcc from psk but they neither bother to contact me, if I myself haven't approach them Iam sure they won't have contacted me till 1-2 months.
> 
> Now,they ask me to bring two witnesses with Xerox of there photo I'd proof on very same day I ask my two friends to come with doc's and I ask the officer to complete the procedure.After waiting for almost 2 hours in police station he completed the procedure and than I ask officer when shall you send this file to psk?Guess what you will laugh what he answered me.He said me I will come to your house and verify your address.I gave him almost 6-7 docs with same my house address still he wants to verify my house address.ok thats fine but than ask him when shall you visit my house?He said I will come when I will get time.
> 
> Pathetic with such work being done by our government employees.How can we say mera bharat mahan when such employees work in our system who don't want to work at all.Really sad Bcoz it just determines our weakness in poor government systems.
> 
> My dol is 16 Dec,I know I can get co Anytime to my application and first thing he will ask for pcc but Iam still struggling to get pcc. In my life I never went to police station whatsoever this was my first visit and face this situation.
> 
> Hope everything is working fine in your application process,I know you too are fighting with this delaying system but no no option.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey Chirag,

I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through to get the PCC. I thought the local police check isn't done. Is the address on your passport different to the one where you are actually residing now? I was told that if your passport has updated information, PSK will issue the PCC on the same day as you applied for it 

As for "Mera Bharat Mahaan", *the second part of this is "saw mein se ninyanve beimaan"*....for some it's a joke but for the ones who have to go through the government departments, its a nightmare. Especially the police department, 90% of the officers and even baboos are corrupt and want bribe. They won't even lift a finger without bribe even if the file is sitting in front of them. This only happens in India :tape2::tape2::tape2::tape2:

I read something similar happening to someone on another forum, the best way to get the file to leave the local police station is to BRIBE the police station head. Whatever amount they ask. My brother had to travel overseas and had to get a PCC done, my brother went to see if his file had arrived at the local station or not. The head of that police station was like, sir jee....if you help us we will help you, straight up. The officer asked for INR2500 as *"Facility Fees"* and his file was sent to the PSK the following day. 

I know this is nothing funny or something to be proud of, but when things have a deadline, we have to get them done by tit or by tat. I just wish the officers had some moral and do the jobs they get paid for and not harass the people who are in need. It's funny that the criminals are able to get passports and police clearances quicker than the people who are legit, genuine and have a clean history :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:
It's shamful!!!

*As for the cop coming to your house, that is only to collect the facility fee in private. Because they could get in trouble for doing that in the police station and will have to share that bribe with their bosses. So they go to the applicant's house to bargain and see how much money they can get. Once you pay the bribe, they won't even ask you to bring witnesses.*
See if you can pay some "Facility Fees" and get your file to PSK in time. I'm sure there will be a way to fasten this process. After all nothing is impossible in India.
Hope this helps. Good Luck and I hope you get your PCC ASAP!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

hey becky

i dont know shall i ask this question or not but i want to know why my case officer in mine case is not allocated to somebody else. i can see so many applicants have common but mine one is different. my confusion is .....May be my file has sent to final assesment ? if my file has sent to final assesment would they will tell me? Please suggest me.

Regards,
Mithi


----------



## desai369

mithi1988 said:


> hey chirag
> 
> 
> when i applied my PCC here in shimla they told me it will take about 42 days to come, if you applied by tatkal seva then they can give it to you in 7 days. but when i told them my passport recently reissued then they had given me PCC on same day. the thing is it might take about 40 days for you as well. if they days they will complete in that many days...i believe. may god help you....
> 
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Hello mithi, 

Thanks for your reply.

But as Becky said earlier every psk has different rules,I also got my passport reissued in november before my dol(to add my wife name).My psk clearly told me that we issue pcc in 10 -12 days maximum after clear police verification the only rough work was from local police station here and thanks for your wish.yes I too wish I get my pcc soon as it is high time now for me to get that document &#55357;&#56515; and congratulations to you for getting co allocation for your file.

Good Luck 

Regards 

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hey becky
> 
> i dont know shall i ask this question or not but i want to know why my case officer in mine case is not allocated to somebody else. i can see so many applicants have common but mine one is different. my confusion is .....May be my file has sent to final assesment ? if my file has sent to final assesment would they will tell me? Please suggest me.
> 
> Regards,
> Mithi


Hey Mithi,

Nothing to worry about. Seems like AHC hired a couple of new COs, a CO left AHC in November 2013 so the new CO must be the one replacing the one that left. That's good news for us. The more the merrier :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 
AHC needs more COs for sure to quicken this painful and lengthy process.

In most cases, AHC informs the applicant as the procedure progresses meaning the CO usually contacts the applicant either via phone or email introducing herself/himself to you as your CO.

Then when the CO forwards the file to the final queue, he/she usually emails the applicant saying that the initial assessment on your application is now complete and that your file has been sent to the final queue, something along those lines.

Don't worry, just call AHC again to get the date when the CO was allocated to your file and ask them when you should be expecting her to get in touch with you. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hello mithi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> But as Becky said earlier every psk has different rules,I also got my passport reissued in november before my dol(to add my wife name).My psk clearly told me that we issue pcc in 10 -12 days maximum after clear police verification the only rough work was from local police station here and thanks for your wish.yes I too wish I get my pcc soon as it is high time now for me to get that document �� and congratulations to you for getting co allocation for your file.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey Chirag,

Do you mind if you could please tell me which PSK did you apply to for PCC?
I'd really appreciate your reply. Thanks a lot!! Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

Becky26 said:


> Hey Chirag,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through to get the PCC. I thought the local police check isn't done. Is the address on your passport different to the one where you are actually residing now? I was told that if your passport has updated information, PSK will issue the PCC on the same day as you applied for it
> 
> As for "Mera Bharat Mahaan", *the second part of this is "saw mein se ninyanve beimaan"*....for some it's a joke but for the ones who have to go through the government departments, its a nightmare. Especially the police department, 90% of the officers and even baboos are corrupt and want bribe. They won't even lift a finger without bribe even if the file is sitting in front of them. This only happens in India :tape2::tape2::tape2::tape2:
> 
> I read something similar happening to someone on another forum, the best way to get the file to leave the local police station is to BRIBE the police station head. Whatever amount they ask. My brother had to travel overseas and had to get a PCC done, my brother went to see if his file had arrived at the local station or not. The head of that police station was like, sir jee....if you help us we will help you, straight up. The officer asked for INR2500 as *"Facility Fees"* and his file was sent to the PSK the following day.
> 
> I know this is nothing funny or something to be proud of, but when things have a deadline, we have to get them done by tit or by tat. I just wish the officers had some moral and do the jobs they get paid for and not harass the people who are in need. It's funny that the criminals are able to get passports and police clearances quicker than the people who are legit, genuine and have a clean history :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:
> It's shamful!!!
> 
> *As for the cop coming to your house, that is only to collect the facility fee in private. Because they could get in trouble for doing that in the police station and will have to share that bribe with their bosses. So they go to the applicant's house to bargain and see how much money they can get. Once you pay the bribe, they won't even ask you to bring witnesses.*
> See if you can pay some "Facility Fees" and get your file to PSK in time. I'm sure there will be a way to fasten this process. After all nothing is impossible in India.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck and I hope you get your PCC ASAP!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hello Becky,

Thanks somuch for your reply.

You are gem 💎 very well explain.

My address is same in all docs including passport what I gave him Xerox copy of it .My dad and I both born on same address same place.Means my family is living hear since last 50 years very old house 🏠 renovated many times many changes but same place.

Moreover matter of bribe Iam happy to pay him but he didn't open his mouth otherwise I would have gave him that time let me wait for another few days and if he comes to my house I will pay him otherwise I will visit again to police station 🚉 on Monday and pay him there by asking infront of everyone.


Thanks and regards 

Chirag


----------



## desai369

Becky26 said:


> Hey Chirag,
> 
> Do you mind if you could please tell me which PSK did you apply to for PCC?
> I'd really appreciate your reply. Thanks a lot!! Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hello Becky, 

I applied from rajkot psk(gujarat). As this is the only psk near to me 5 hours journey for me but still nearer than ahemadabad psk.

Regards 

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> Thanks somuch for your reply.
> 
> You are gem 💎 very well explain.
> 
> My address is same in all docs including passport what I gave him Xerox copy of it .My dad and I both born on same address same place.Means my family is living hear since last 50 years very old house 🏠 renovated many times many changes but same place.
> 
> Moreover matter of bribe Iam happy to pay him but he didn't open his mouth otherwise I would have gave him that time let me wait for another few days and if he comes to my house I will pay him otherwise I will visit again to police station 🚉 on Monday and pay him there by asking infront of everyone.
> 
> 
> Thanks and regards
> 
> Chirag





desai369 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> I applied from rajkot psk(gujarat). As this is the only psk near to me 5 hours journey for me but still nearer than ahemadabad psk.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey Chirag,

No worries, always happy to help! :smile:

Waow!! 5 hours is a long distance 
I think it's worth a shot, don't do in front of other officers though. That might piss him off and could also get him in trouble. Be subtle and smart! Hope things work out for you soon. 
Alls well that ends well!!

Good Luck!! Let us know how you go.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

Becky26 said:


> Hey Chirag,
> 
> No worries, always happy to help! :smile:
> 
> Waow!! 5 hours is a long distance
> I think it's worth a shot, don't do in front of other officers though. That might piss him off and could also get him in trouble. Be subtle and smart! Hope things work out for you soon.
> Alls well that ends well!!
> 
> Good Luck!! Let us know how you go.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky, 

Sure,will let you know how would I go from here and was just kidding I will call him in private and ask him for some chai-pani lol 😁.Thanks somuch as always you want everything good for others.God help those who helps others.

Good Luck 🍀 to you.

Regards 

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Sure,will let you know how would I go from here and was just kidding I will call him in private and ask him for some chai-pani lol 😁.Thanks somuch as always you want everything good for others.God help those who helps others.
> 
> Good Luck 🍀 to you.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chirag


Ohh hahaha sorry I thought you were being serious about talking to the cop in front of everyone...LOL 
Thanks for your kind words and wishes. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

I called ahc in the after noon but CO allocated yet. 
Confused


----------



## karthi.1984

Becky26 said:


> Hey karthick,
> 
> Very good plan on not going for a visitor visa. Especially when your file is already in the final queue. It's not going to be taking long for your wife to get her visa now. It's already been 14 days for your file in the final queue Happy days are near, she should start packing and shopping and making travel arrangements.
> 
> Don't worry your wife will be with you very soon. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




hey becky,

hope so... I know there are plenty of us eagerly waiting to get together with their family. I did bring my wife on a tourist visa, she stayed here for 6 months and left 1st week of june. lucky I did send her back as our CO was allocated on the 18th june. so hopefully she ll be with me soon as she is due in September. when I emailed the CO to see if I could push up the queue. he said no as it would disadvantage others, which I understand. if pregnancy is not a special consideration I am not sure what is? he also said if I want I could apply for a tourist visa. I sent him a email back saying im happy to wait as my wife's file is in queue for final assessment. you just cant give them any excuse or opportunity to delay the process.

cheers,

karthick.


----------



## karthi.1984

sinayvalian said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if it makes a difference in 309 processing if the partner is a citizen as compared to PR?
> 
> Thanks


hey sinayvalian,

I don't think it matters if the partner is a PR or Citizen. iam an Australian citizen and my friend is a PR. we both have applied a week apart. we have been allocated CO's a week apart. so I don't think it matters if u are a pr or citizen. hope this helps.

cheers,

karthick.


----------



## karthi.1984

hey becky,

been sitting at work this morning and looking at the SS. few interesting one and could you give us an update regarding that.please don't think im being too nosy, just like everyone whishing to be with the loved one. just wanted to know if some of the members have actually departed the forum or if they haven't updated you. I have been looking at applicants DOL from 1/10/13 till10/12/2013.

total no of applicants 38
total no of CO's allocated 34
total file in final queue 28
total no of visas granted 11
average days in final queue 40 
visas granted in may 08(have included the one from last day in april) 
visas granted in june 02
visa granted other 01


that clearly gives us an indication that they have pretty much stopped granting visas I june. hopefully july will be productive as may and more visas granted for everyone as well. few applicants whose file has been in final queue since march, april and may have not been granted. just wanted to know if they have departed the forum. if not could you kindly find out if they have contacted the AHC as its been a while.

USERS DIQ DAYS
harman87 09/05/2014 55
shifa882 30/05/2014 34
rudresh 19/3/2014 106
scorpionkingpn ????????? ?
robinpriya4ever 16/4/2014 78
arathi 13/5/14 51
mcs2013 2/5/14 62
vson188 ?????? ?
nairdh ?????? ?
sravanthi 27/5/2014 37
pkat ?????? ?
swapav ?????? ?


guess the rest have been placed in final queue in june. any updates from anyone even the members would be really appreciated. sorry to be a pest.


hope this july and new financial wont keep everyone of us waiting.

cheers,
Karthick.


----------



## MCS2013

Don't feel like your being a pest Karthick. I keep checking this site all the time and any replies are good cause they make me feel I'm not alone counting and calculating. Gosh this silence and waiting is like being on death row, not that I've been there hehe, but feels like it hanging in limbo.
Why oh why do they have to keep us wondering and waiting. I start holidays tomorrow and I want my husband here so desperately.
Thank you for all the calculations. Becky doing a great job keeping us updated too. 
Blessing to all.M


----------



## karthi.1984

MCS2013 said:


> Don't feel like your being a pest Karthick. I keep checking this site all the time and any replies are good cause they make me feel I'm not alone counting and calculating. Gosh this silence and waiting is like being on death row, not that I've been there hehe, but feels like it hanging in limbo.
> Why oh why do they have to keep us wondering and waiting. I start holidays tomorrow and I want my husband here so desperately.
> Thank you for all the calculations. Becky doing a great job keeping us updated too.
> Blessing to all.M


yeah I know. I just don't understand how and in what order the visas are being granted. That's why I made that list as you can see (62 days for you) but other people been on queue after you have been granted. I just don't understand anymore. My wife is due in September and I know she can travel hassle free until 2nd week of august. so fingers crossed for everyone and hopefully this new financial year will assist us.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi becky, I hope you remember me. My in law got her partner visa approved in jan. She migrated in feb and will have to return home in august for a year. How will that affect her getting her pr later? Is not she going to have to stay for a total of cumulative 2 years to get visa or should it be continuous stay?


----------



## human1234

Sad day started ... no email or call from ahc .. no co yet


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey human123
Did u called AHC?
If yes wat the told uh?


----------



## Becky26

karthi.1984 said:


> hey becky,
> 
> hope so... I know there are plenty of us eagerly waiting to get together with their family. I did bring my wife on a tourist visa, she stayed here for 6 months and left 1st week of june. lucky I did send her back as our CO was allocated on the 18th june. so hopefully she ll be with me soon as she is due in September. when I emailed the CO to see if I could push up the queue. he said no as it would disadvantage others, which I understand. if pregnancy is not a special consideration I am not sure what is? he also said if I want I could apply for a tourist visa. I sent him a email back saying im happy to wait as my wife's file is in queue for final assessment. you just cant give them any excuse or opportunity to delay the process.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> karthick.


Hey karthick,

By the looks of it, I think your CO has done his best to get your file in final queue as soon as he could. You are very lucky to be honest. Pushing your file further in the final queue would be unfair to the others as they are also in the same situation as your. Pregnant or not pregnant, everyone deserves to be with their partners and when AHC gives Special Considerations that slows things down for the applicants who are not pregnant and that is not fair. 

Applicants who apply to AHC New Delhi are lucky because AHC gives Special Considerations based on pregnancy. I have read on many other Immigration forums of different countries where being pregnant is not considered as a compelling circumstance. 

Compared to other December 2013 applicants, the final count down for you have already begun while for the others, the wait is still continuing. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Hope you get the visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> No worries! Good Luck!! You should be getting the good news within the coming 10 days maximum :ranger::ranger: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Wish u r words come true ..Eagerly waiting becky 
Hope everything is fine at u r end 

Good day
Sravanthi
*


----------



## human1234

Hi becky 
I have a ques 
Actually my wife is my sponsor she is here in india with me from last 2 months n she is pregnant nw , we are planning to go back aust together after getting my visa 
Do u know if there any problem if she stays here for longer period till I get grant (aug/sept) , she is on parental leave from work
Please suggest do she have to go back early or there ll be no drama


----------



## harsingh

Hello Becky and all
Got a call from CO today ..hooray
But she couldn't find our pcc.
VFS or AHc have lost it and told us to submit again.
Its a great relief but angry at them losing our documents.


----------



## jan20

Hi,


I am new here in dubai... i found a job and my employer will give my visa on july 14,2014, and they said when i exit dubai, i need to stay one day before i go back here in dubai? But they told me that i am already holding my visa before i exit. so is it really necessary to stay a day outside dubai? or can i just go back immediately. airport to airport?


----------



## KG_AUS

harsingh said:


> Hello Becky and all
> Got a call from CO today ..hooray
> But she couldn't find our pcc.
> VFS or AHc have lost it and told us to submit again.
> Its a great relief but angry at them losing our documents.



Glad to hear you got the CO assigned.

I didn't feel comfortable dealing with VFS hence I applied online. At least, they managed to preserve rest of the application. Happy for that.

All the best mate! 

KG_AUS


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Hi Karthik...I called Ahc on 1 July ..they told me that we are in final que waiting for decision from senior case officer..waiting eagerly 4 the visa grant ..thanks


----------



## robinpriya4ever

karthi.1984 said:


> hey becky,
> 
> been sitting at work this morning and looking at the SS. few interesting one and could you give us an update regarding that.please don't think im being too nosy, just like everyone whishing to be with the loved one. just wanted to know if some of the members have actually departed the forum or if they haven't updated you. I have been looking at applicants DOL from 1/10/13 till10/12/2013.
> 
> total no of applicants 38
> total no of CO's allocated 34
> total file in final queue 28
> total no of visas granted 11
> average days in final queue 40
> visas granted in may 08(have included the one from last day in april)
> visas granted in june 02
> visa granted other 01
> 
> 
> that clearly gives us an indication that they have pretty much stopped granting visas I june. hopefully july will be productive as may and more visas granted for everyone as well. few applicants whose file has been in final queue since march, april and may have not been granted. just wanted to know if they have departed the forum. if not could you kindly find out if they have contacted the AHC as its been a while.
> 
> USERS DIQ DAYS
> harman87 09/05/2014 55
> shifa882 30/05/2014 34
> rudresh 19/3/2014 106
> scorpionkingpn ????????? ?
> robinpriya4ever 16/4/2014 78
> arathi 13/5/14 51
> mcs2013 2/5/14 62
> vson188 ?????? ?
> nairdh ?????? ?
> sravanthi 27/5/2014 37
> pkat ?????? ?
> swapav ?????? ?
> 
> 
> guess the rest have been placed in final queue in june. any updates from anyone even the members would be really appreciated. sorry to be a pest.
> 
> 
> hope this july and new financial wont keep everyone of us waiting.
> 
> cheers,
> Karthick.


Hi ..we called Ahc on 1 July ..told us that we are in final que waiting 4 decision from senior case officer ...hoping to get visa soon


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi all please help!!!!

My sis-in-law has been living in aus for 6 months on her partner visa and wishes to go back home for a year. How will this affect her visa and application for pr later?


----------



## karthi.1984

robinpriya4ever said:


> Hi ..we called Ahc on 1 July ..told us that we are in final que waiting 4 decision from senior case officer ...hoping to get visa soon


hi,

hopefully fingers crossed. Lets hope this start of new financial year will bring all of us some good news. please keep us updated.


----------



## KG_AUS

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi all please help!!!!
> 
> My sis-in-law has been living in aus for 6 months on her partner visa and wishes to go back home for a year. How will this affect her visa and application for pr later?


Hey Rocky,

From what I can see from immi.gov.au, there is no explicit rule which prevents her from applying or getting PR after staying outside the country for a year. General rule is that - 309 visa holders should be in a genuine relationship for two years with their partner.

Being said that, commitment to live in the country is an important factor in deciding PR. If the case officer is convinced that your sister-in-law is likely to live in AUS permanently, then he/she will not have a problem granting PR.

Also, your sis-in-law should be living with her partner to easily meet 'Living in a genuine relationship' eligibility. Is she going to live with her partner outside the country? What about her partner - is he a PR or Citizen?

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## MCS2013

Still waiting. 2 hours before closing today. I was clearly told first week of July in my email. Karthick our file was in queue from May 2nd but when it reached the top, we were asked for medicals for my husband's non migrating independent children. So the delay and we lost our grant in June. Last week CO stated first week of July case will be decided. Tomorrow is last day for first week of July. I hope they keep to their word. My holidays start tomorrow. I'm desperate for my family life to start and holidays will a good time for us. Please please please God.
M


----------



## human1234

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey human123
> Did u called AHC?
> If yes wat the told uh?


Hi surpreet

Yeah I called ahc yesterday but they said no CO is allocated to my file yet .
But as usual operator said soon CO will be allocated
So anxious nw 
Don't know what to do?
Confused! !


----------



## human1234

Hi becky n rOA friends
I have a ques
Actually my wife is my sponsor she is here in india with me from last 2 months n she is pregnant nw , we are planning to go back aust together after getting my visa
Do u know if there any problem if she stays here for longer period till I get grant (aug/sept) , she is on parental leave from work
Please suggest do she have to go back early or there ll be no drama[/QUOTE]


----------



## karthi.1984

MCS2013 said:


> Still waiting. 2 hours before closing today. I was clearly told first week of July in my email. Karthick our file was in queue from May 2nd but when it reached the top, we were asked for medicals for my husband's non migrating independent children. So the delay and we lost our grant in June. Last week CO stated first week of July case will be decided. Tomorrow is last day for first week of July. I hope they keep to their word. My holidays start tomorrow. I'm desperate for my family life to start and holidays will a good time for us. Please please please God.
> M



hey,

dont let your hope down. you never know. you might have some great news coming your way sooner than later. where are you moving in aus?


----------



## mithi1988

hello human123

As per your condition from embassy side there shouldnt any problem, they have business with applicant not sponsor......the only problem if your wife is PR holder in australia . because the maximum stay for PR holder in another country is 3 months. So she can apply for citizenship. Rest seniors will help you..

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

karthi.1984 said:


> hey becky,
> 
> been sitting at work this morning and looking at the SS. few interesting one and could you give us an update regarding that.please don't think im being too nosy, just like everyone whishing to be with the loved one. just wanted to know if some of the members have actually departed the forum or if they haven't updated you. I have been looking at applicants DOL from 1/10/13 till10/12/2013.
> 
> total no of applicants 38
> total no of CO's allocated 34
> total file in final queue 28
> total no of visas granted 11
> average days in final queue 40
> visas granted in may 08(have included the one from last day in april)
> visas granted in june 02
> visa granted other 01
> 
> 
> that clearly gives us an indication that they have pretty much stopped granting visas I june. hopefully july will be productive as may and more visas granted for everyone as well. few applicants whose file has been in final queue since march, april and may have not been granted. just wanted to know if they have departed the forum. if not could you kindly find out if they have contacted the AHC as its been a while.
> 
> USERS DIQ DAYS
> harman87 09/05/2014 55
> shifa882  30/05/2014 34
> rudresh 19/3/2014 106
> scorpionkingpn ????????? ?
> robinpriya4ever 16/4/2014 78
> arathi 13/5/14 51
> mcs2013 2/5/14 62
> vson188 ?????? ?
> nairdh ?????? ?
> sravanthi 27/5/2014 37
> pkat ?????? ?
> swapav ?????? ?
> 
> 
> guess the rest have been placed in final queue in june. any updates from anyone even the members would be really appreciated. sorry to be a pest.
> 
> 
> hope this july and new financial wont keep everyone of us waiting.
> 
> cheers,
> Karthick.


To make this all easy for you, the users in the SS which have been greyed out are inactive. The ones in blue have got their visas and the ones in no color are the ones still waiting.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

mithi1988 said:


> hello human123
> 
> As per your condition from embassy side there shouldnt any problem, they have business with applicant not sponsor......the only problem if your wife is PR holder in australia . because the maximum stay for PR holder in another country is 3 months. So she can apply for citizenship. Rest seniors will help you..
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Hi MIthi/human123.

The maximum stay for a PR holder in another country is not 3 months because that person is still a citizen of the other country..My husband stayed in India for 2 years with a PR and went back to Australia with a valid PR even after 2 years.

Regards,
Remya


----------



## remya3012

karthi.1984 said:


> yeah I know. I just don't understand how and in what order the visas are being granted. That's why I made that list as you can see (62 days for you) but other people been on queue after you have been granted. I just don't understand anymore. My wife is due in September and I know she can travel hassle free until 2nd week of august. so fingers crossed for everyone and hopefully this new financial year will assist us.


Hi karthi.1984,

I understand the hard situation..hope you get your visa soon...I think your wife n me are in queue for around the same time...and I hope I can go by 3rd week of August too.. 

All the Best:fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Becky26

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi becky, I hope you remember me. My in law got her partner visa approved in jan. She migrated in feb and will have to return home in august for a year. How will that affect her getting her pr later? Is not she going to have to stay for a total of cumulative 2 years to get visa or should it be continuous stay?


Hey Rocky Balboa,

How are you? I think the subclass is granted on the basis of the relationship. You might have to provide an explanation to DIBP as to why she will not be in Australia? Is the sponsor travelling with the applicant? If yes, then there might not be any issues. If no, then DIBP might need a good reason to grant the subclass 100 visa.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Hi becky
> I have a ques
> Actually my wife is my sponsor she is here in india with me from last 2 months n she is pregnant nw , we are planning to go back aust together after getting my visa
> Do u know if there any problem if she stays here for longer period till I get grant (aug/sept) , she is on parental leave from work
> Please suggest do she have to go back early or there ll be no drama


Hey human1234,

Another baby news!! Congratulations to you and your partner on the good 
news reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers: 
So many pregnant applicants 

AHC is only concerned with the location of the applicant. The sponsor can be anywhere. My husband came to India on a tourist visa and stayed with my parents and me for 6 months. 

If you are wanting to get Special Consideration, you must inform AHC about your partner's pregnancy so they can process your application accordingly.
The sponsor can stay with the applicant until the visa grant.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



harsingh said:


> Hello Becky and all
> Got a call from CO today ..hooray
> But she couldn't find our pcc.
> VFS or AHc have lost it and told us to submit again.
> Its a great relief but angry at them losing our documents.


*Congratulations harsingh!!! Finally you got a CO :cheer2::cheer2:
Hope things move along quickly. 

Very irresponsible of whoever lost the PCC  :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:
Could you please fill out the SS Update Form to add your CO details so I can update your application details in the main SS. The link to the form is in my signature below. Thanks!

Good Luck!! Thanks for keeping us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## human1234

Becky26 said:


> Hey human1234,
> 
> Another baby news!! Congratulations to you and your partner on the good
> news reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:
> So many pregnant applicants
> 
> AHC is only concerned with the location of the applicant. The sponsor can be anywhere. My husband came to India on a tourist visa and stayed with my parents and me for 6 months.
> 
> If you are wanting to get Special Consideration, you must inform AHC about your partner's pregnancy so they can process your application accordingly.
> The sponsor can stay with the applicant until the visa grant.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks becky
Ur words are such a relief for me.
I think just a normal doctor letter is fine to send to ahc 
n if u have their email address plz send 
Its more than 30 weeks nw n just waiting for the CO allocation
But is it ok to send doc letter to ahc or should I wait for Co
What ur view for this?


----------



## desai369

*congrates*



harsingh said:


> Hello Becky and all
> Got a call from CO today ..hooray
> But she couldn't find our pcc.
> VFS or AHc have lost it and told us to submit again.
> Its a great relief but angry at them losing our documents.


Hello Harsingh,

Congratulations,after long wait finally you got CO,I have loadge my application 5 days later after you so could expect CO anytime by this week :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Regards

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Thanks becky
> Ur words are such a relief for me.
> I think just a normal doctor letter is fine to send to ahc
> n if u have their email address plz send
> Its more than 30 weeks nw n just waiting for the CO allocation
> But is it ok to send doc letter to ahc or should I wait for Co
> What ur view for this?


Hey human1234,

No worries, happy to help :smile:
Your partner's doctor who will be handling her case needs to do the appropriate paperwork. I'm not very sure what exactly AHC requests from the pregnant applicants to process the application. When you call AHC they will be able to assist you.
*Any pregnant applicants, kindly comment. Thanks!* :smile:

AHC's email address where you can email is [email protected]
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Thanks becky  

If any one in this forum sent any letter to ahc regarding pregnancy plz share information


----------



## Pari A

desai369 said:


> Hello Harsingh,
> 
> Congratulations,after long wait finally you got CO,I have loadge my application 5 days later after you so could expect CO anytime by this week :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chirag


Hi Chirag 
I am new here 
I have applied 309/100 partner visa 
On 23th dec still not allocated to c/o
Just wondering any one who applied during this 
Time got any reply form c/o
Thank u


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Pari A said:


> Hi Chirag
> I am new here
> I have applied 309/100 partner visa
> On 23th dec still not allocated to c/o
> Just wondering any one who applied during this
> Time got any reply form c/o
> Thank u


Hey Pari A,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*So far as per the main SS, December 11, 2013 applications have been assigned case officers. You might have to wait for a little bit longer as AHC is actively allocating COs. Maybe another week or even less.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. *Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Dear SS user nmk452 and rahul85

Hope you both are doing well. Just wanted to know if you have received any update from AHC regarding CO allocation. It's been 209 days and 206 days respectively for your applications since DOL. Applications lodged after your's have been allocated case officers. 
Please kindly update us. I look forward to your replies. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

Pari A said:


> Hi Chirag
> I am new here
> I have applied 309/100 partner visa
> On 23th dec still not allocated to c/o
> Just wondering any one who applied during this
> Time got any reply form c/o
> Thank u


Hello Pari A,

Welcome to the forum:welcome:

As becky said most probabaly we could get CO allocation by the end of next week.

All the best.

Kind Regards

Chirag


----------



## sam88

Hi all Just to inform you that

Immigration website has updated the processing time please check 

have a great day


----------



## sam88

*Processing times*

It has been updated to 30-31 weeks

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Thanks*



sam88 said:


> Hi all Just to inform you that
> 
> Immigration website has updated the processing time please check
> 
> have a great day


Thanks a lot sam! Appreciate you updating us. 
Much needed update has now been done to the AHC website. 
*Estimated CO allocation maximum time frame- 217 days since DOL*
This will avoid AHC having to answer so many phone calls of worried applicants.
Good Luck everyone!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

*bad news*

Hello becky and all,

This is real bad news for the people who is waiting for CO allocation and atleast good news for those who got CO up till this date,Bcoz now this means for the applicant who are waiting for CO will need to wait another 1 month more as per ahc time frame.

Oh god still long way to go.Help us !

Ok by getting this news Pari please ignore my above post that we shall may get co next week.

Now,we can expect CO next month untill some miracle happens.


Thanks

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hello becky and all,
> 
> This is real bad news for the people who is waiting for CO allocation and atleast good news for those who got CO up till this date,Bcoz now this means for the applicant who are waiting for CO will need to wait another 1 month more as per ahc time frame.
> 
> Oh god still long way to go.Help us !
> 
> Ok by getting this news Pari please ignore my above post that we shall may get co next week.
> 
> Now,we can expect CO next month untill some miracle happens.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chirag


As long as the applicants have the updated news as to what's happening to their applications, the situation gets a little bearable. AHC always makes some kind of changes to it's procedure in the new financial year. 

I'm surprised the visa fees didn't increase, except for the visa label fee that increased from AUD70 to AUD150 

Anyways!!! Hold onto that patience and keep praying guys. The indicative processing time frame is still 8-11 months same as before, thats the good thing. This means that only CO allocation is taking a while but the rest of the processing will be done quickly i.e. within the indicated time frame.

*If you have a good read of the main SS, the CO allocation time frame was roughly between 80-120 days since DOL until June 2013. From July 2013 it increased to 180-195 days since DOL. The plus side of the increased CO allocation time frame was that the waiting period of the application in the final queue was decreased from 120 days since DOQ to 50 days and now some have got visas approved in less that 45 days since DOQ. *

*Long story short:- AHC has increased the CO allocation time frame but the number of days in final queue have also decreased a lot, maintaining the balance.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky n oll
I have called AHC yesterday and they told me dat within the cumng week i will gt a CO allocate to my file.. 
My dol is 24 dec
Dont worry chirag u will gt a CO cymng week for sure.. The thing is they are maintaining balance in CO allocation tym n tym in final que..
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## KG_AUS

sam88 said:


> Hi all Just to inform you that
> 
> Immigration website has updated the processing time please check
> 
> have a great day


Hey Sam,

Where did you see this? I m having difficulties finding the link.

Could you please provide the link.

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## Sushy

*Health Case*

*Hey Becky, the way you have guided me, I did exactly the same and yes today I saw that, my Medicals now submitted to AHC. :rockon:

Health Case submitted to DIBP on: 3rd July 2014 (can you pls update the same)...*


----------



## karthi.1984

KG_AUS said:


> Hey Sam,
> 
> Where did you see this? I m having difficulties finding the link.
> 
> Could you please provide the link.
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


hey KG_AUS,

CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
check this link


----------



## nairdh

Hi All,

Agree with Becky. I had called AHC to enquire after my application status (still not assigned a new CO after the old one moved departments) and was made to understand that AHC New Delhi is behind on grants with a smaller team now working on an increasing number of applications. 

However, my agent was told that the date of CO assignment or queueing should not affect the overall processing time - i.e. 8-11 months - for majority of the cases. Maybe reassuring for those who are waiting for grants in the coming months.

Regards,
Nairdh


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky n oll
> I have called AHC yesterday and they told me dat within the cumng week i will gt a CO allocate to my file..
> My dol is 24 dec
> Dont worry chirag u will gt a CO cymng week for sure.. The thing is they are maintaining balance in CO allocation tym n tym in final que..
> Regards
> Surpreet


Good Luck Surpreet! Do share the good news with us :typing::typing:


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Sushy said:


> *Hey Becky, the way you have guided me, I did exactly the same and yes today I saw that, my Medicals now submitted to AHC. :rockon:
> 
> Health Case submitted to DIBP on: 3rd July 2014 (can you pls update the same)...*


Hey Sushy,

Good to know that my directions helped you track your medical's progress. Glad to know that your medicals have been successfully submitted to the DIBP. As I had predicted, it took less than 7 working days for the medicals to be submitted. Now just sit back and relax and wait till your application is assigned a case officer :typing::typing::typing::typing: 
I have updated your information in the SS.

Thanks for updating us. Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Agree with Becky. I had called AHC to enquire after my application status (still not assigned a new CO after the old one moved departments) and was made to understand that AHC New Delhi is behind on grants with a smaller team now working on an increasing number of applications.
> 
> However, my agent was told that the date of CO assignment or queueing should not affect the overall processing time - i.e. 8-11 months - for majority of the cases. Maybe reassuring for those who are waiting for grants in the coming months.
> 
> Regards,
> Nairdh


Hey Nairdh,

AHC New Delhi is highly under-staffed. The lack of visa processing officers, high volume of applications, special considerations cases and complications in cases are all factors that have caused such a huge backlog. 
Don't worry guys!! Just keep praying and everything will work out for the best very soon. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Pari A

Hey becky n all,
Had this going on in my mind
My major life span has been in 2 African countries and am now in India.
Will my c/o when ever allocated ask me for PCC of all 3 countries or for the current resident country.



Regards,
Pari A


----------



## nairdh

Pari A said:


> Hey becky n all,
> Had this going on in my mind
> My major life span has been in 2 African countries and am now in India.
> Will my c/o when ever allocated ask me for PCC of all 3 countries or for the current resident country.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Pari A


Hi Pari,

I believe PCC is requested for all countries you have been in for a period exceeding 6 months in the last 10 years from the DOL. 
The 6 months need not be continuous, that is you could have visited for a couple of months at different dates during the last 10 years. It is the cumulative period that is considered.

This is per my understanding and my own application experience. Others- please opine.

Thanks,
Nairdh


----------



## Becky26

*Pcc*



Pari A said:


> Hey becky n all,
> Had this going on in my mind
> My major life span has been in 2 African countries and am now in India.
> Will my c/o when ever allocated ask me for PCC of all 3 countries or for the current resident country.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Pari A


Hey Pari A,

This might not make you happy but *AHC requests PCC from each applicant of 16 years of age and over for each country where they have spent a total of 12 months and over in the past 10 years, including visitor visas if the visits add upto a total of 12 months. *

Your CO will request you for the PCCs of all the countries you have spent the above mentioned time period. 

Below is the link to the Document Checklist of partner (309/100) visa application which is available on VFS Australia website:-
http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/Checklist_Partner_309_24.09.12.pdf
It clearly states what I have written in my above paragraph.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky n oll
> I have called AHC yesterday and they told me dat within the cumng week i will gt a CO allocate to my file..
> My dol is 24 dec
> Dont worry chirag u will gt a CO cymng week for sure.. The thing is they are maintaining balance in CO allocation tym n tym in final que..
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hello Surpreet,

Thanks so much for your response.After getting the news on forum I was confused 😕 by hearing this news I should be happy or should be sad 😔 as when I very close of getting co this bad news came.

Anyways fingerscrossed desperately waiting to get co assign to my file.

Good Luck To You Too .

Thanks and regards 

Chirag


----------



## mithi1988

hello becky and all

can you please update 1 july for CO allocation on SS. i am bit worried my case officer didnt ring me or even email me. In how many days a CO can put your file in final assesment ? and if everything is going normal with file how many days maximum they will take for visa grant? secondly i have spent 4 yers in UK but at the time of lodgement i had submitted UK PCC as well. but now the PCC will be expired , what shall i do?

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hello becky and all
> 
> can you please update 1 july for CO allocation on SS. i am bit worried my case officer didnt ring me or even email me. In how many days a CO can put your file in final assesment ? and if everything is going normal with file how many days maximum they will take for visa grant? secondly i have spent 4 yers in UK but at the time of lodgement i had submitted UK PCC as well. but now the PCC will be expired , what shall i do?
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Hey mithi,

Things must be very busy at the AHC right now with the new financial year and all. Application processing must be starting to happen full swing and maybe that's why your CO hasn't been able to get in touch with you. 
*To put yourself at easy, just call AHC if you are worried. *

How many days the CO takes to forward your file to the final queue depends on how decision ready your file is, how complex your application is and most important how busy your CO is. If you have a look at the SS, some applications have been forwarded to the final queue on the same day as CO allocation. 
So it all depends your CO's discretion when he sends your application to the final queue.

If your UK PCC is going to expire soon, I'm not too sure if the CO will ask you to provide a new one. I had submitted my Australia Federal Police Check but it expires tomorrow. I called my CO to check if she wants me to provide a new one and she said that I don't need to get a new PCC as I haven't entered Australia since I last left Australia. 
If you haven't been to the UK since you were issued a PCC I think your CO might not ask you to get a new one. They just want to make sure that you have a clean history.
*Make sure you check this with your CO. Different COs can deal with files differently.*

Do let us know what AHC says when you contact them next. Thanks for your time :smile:
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandz03

Hi All, 

Updating my status, as of yesterday I have submitted Australian PCC to my case officer the last piece of document.

Bekcy could you please update on google docs. 

Fingers crossed and the waiting game starts. 

Cheers

Sandz.


----------



## remya3012

Hi Becky and all,

Been really busy the last couple of days..left the job :lalala: and the transition of work took my life :eek2: I think it made sense to leave the job..since I am 16 days in the queue...Hope it was !! Now shopping and preparing for the move 

So hope to be more active here as well moving forward!!

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Pari A

Hi becky n Chirag 
Thank you for the information and update.
I've already started the process of getting my pcc for all 3 countries
Hopefully will have it in my hands by next week or week after.

Regards 
Pari A


----------



## desai369

Pari A said:


> Hi becky n Chirag
> Thank you for the information and update.
> I've already started the process of getting my pcc for all 3 countries
> Hopefully will have it in my hands by next week or week after.
> 
> Regards
> Pari A


Hey Pari,

It is good idea to get PCC before CO allocation as this will save lot of your time.After CO allocation things move very quickly and if you have submitted all document your file will take no time to move to final and last processing stage.

All the best.

Kind Regards

Chirag


----------



## 496402-dron

remya3012 said:


> Hi Becky and all,
> 
> Been really busy the last couple of days..left the job :lalala: and the transition of work took my life :eek2: I think it made sense to leave the job..since I am 16 days in the queue...Hope it was !! Now shopping and preparing for the move
> 
> So hope to be more active here as well moving forward!!
> 
> Regards,
> Remya



Hey ramya ; does your co ask about your employment ? Did you submitted educational doc and professional experience when you lodged file ?


----------



## karthi.1984

remya3012 said:


> Hi Becky and all,
> 
> Been really busy the last couple of days..left the job :lalala: and the transition of work took my life :eek2: I think it made sense to leave the job..since I am 16 days in the queue...Hope it was !! Now shopping and preparing for the move
> 
> So hope to be more active here as well moving forward!!
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Hey Remya,

hope fully you and my wife will get their visas soon. we both have the same DOQ. lets see what happens. keep us updated. lets hope for the best.


----------



## remya3012

dron said:


> Hey ramya ; does your co ask about your employment ? Did you submitted educational doc and professional experience when you lodged file ?



Hi Dron,

I wasn't asked for any employment / education document by my CO. Neither did I submit any document at the time of lodging, but my husband had submitted his educational details and employment details including tax paid, salary slips etc !! I believe it's got to do with your sponsors documents more than yours. 

But it totally depends on your CO again!

Regards,
Remya


----------



## remya3012

karthi.1984 said:


> Hey Remya,
> 
> hope fully you and my wife will get their visas soon. we both have the same DOQ. lets see what happens. keep us updated. lets hope for the best.


Hope so Karthick..with your pregnant wife, she needs to travel soon!! It's a tricky situation for you ..All the best :fingerscrossed:

Let's hope we get the visa real quick!! Guess what I also booked my tickets for the end of 3rd week of August...being too optimistic I guess:blah::blah: But well..we would have completed 60 days in queue by then...we should get it by then right!!:fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Remya


----------



## robinpriya4ever

The first week of July is almost over ..still no visa grants ...any idea friends ..????


----------



## karthi.1984

remya3012 said:


> Hope so Karthick..with your pregnant wife, she needs to travel soon!! It's a tricky situation for you ..All the best :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Let's hope we get the visa real quick!! Guess what I also booked my tickets for the end of 3rd week of August...being too optimistic I guess:blah::blah: But well..we would have completed 60 days in queue by then...we should get it by then right!!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


hi remya,

good to be optimistic. will have to wait and see. yeah she can travel until 2nd week of august. so fingers crossed and many prayers I guess.... where abouts in Australia you moving to? how long your hubby been in aus?


----------



## remya3012

robinpriya4ever said:


> The first week of July is almost over ..still no visa grants ...any idea friends ..????


Hi Robinpriya4ever,

Not yet..hope the grants start soon :fingerscrossed:

It's been a long wait for you in queue..hope you get your grant soon.

Regards,
Remya


----------



## karthi.1984

robinpriya4ever said:


> The first week of July is almost over ..still no visa grants ...any idea friends ..????


nothing yet so far... hopefully will start getting grants soon.


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Thanks Remya ...wish u the same ..everyday seems to be like an year in this waiting period ..hopefully Ahc starts granting visas soon..😊


----------



## nairdh

remya3012 said:


> Hi Becky and all,
> 
> Been really busy the last couple of days..left the job :lalala: and the transition of work took my life :eek2: I think it made sense to leave the job..since I am 16 days in the queue...Hope it was !! Now shopping and preparing for the move
> 
> So hope to be more active here as well moving forward!!
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


In time for all the end of season sales in Bangalore.. you go girl! :clap2:


----------



## nairdh

Hi Becky,

I am unable to see any data on any of the sheets except the first one on the 'New Visa Timeline' spreadsheet  . Is this what you see too or maybe it is just an error in the way the page loaded on my system? 

Also, CO code 4 is no longer in the department  . Could you please update this on the spreadsheet?

Thanks,
Nairdh


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

nairdh said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I am unable to see any data on any of the sheets except the first one on the 'New Visa Timeline' spreadsheet  . Is this what you see too or maybe it is just an error in the way the page loaded on my system?
> 
> Also, CO code 4 is no longer in the department  . Could you please update this on the spreadsheet?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nairdh


*Hi Nairdh,

There is no missing data in spread sheet, maybe there is an err in u r system , Kindly look at it.

And I have updated the CO code 4 details, Thanks for sharing the information with us 

Wish u Good luck
Sravanthi
*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

sandz03 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Updating my status, as of yesterday I have submitted Australian PCC to my case officer the last piece of document.
> 
> Bekcy could you please update on google docs.
> 
> Fingers crossed and the waiting game starts.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandz.


*Hi Sandz,
U r details are updated in SS. Yes the waiting game starts now , Don't stress

Wish u good luck
Sravanthi*


----------



## nairdh

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hi Nairdh,
> 
> There is no missing data in spread sheet, maybe there is an err in u r system , Kindly look at it.
> 
> And I have updated the CO code 4 details, Thanks for sharing the information with us
> 
> Wish u Good luck
> Sravanthi
> *


Thanks Shravanti.


----------



## remya3012

nairdh said:


> In time for all the end of season sales in Bangalore.. you go girl! :clap2:


Absolutely !! No better time to quit  :whoo:


----------



## Becky26

sandz03 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Updating my status, as of yesterday I have submitted Australian PCC to my case officer the last piece of document.
> 
> Bekcy could you please update on google docs.
> 
> Fingers crossed and the waiting game starts.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandz.


Hey Sandz,

I have updated your details in the SS. Thanks for keeping us updated.
Hope you get the good news soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Hi Becky and all,
> 
> Been really busy the last couple of days..left the job :lalala: and the transition of work took my life :eek2: I think it made sense to leave the job..since I am 16 days in the queue...Hope it was !! Now shopping and preparing for the move
> 
> So hope to be more active here as well moving forward!!
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Hey Remya,

No worries!! Thanks for your post. Moving to overseas is a hectic task. Have fun shopping. Hope you get your visa soon.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Pari A said:


> Hi becky n Chirag
> Thank you for the information and update.
> I've already started the process of getting my pcc for all 3 countries
> Hopefully will have it in my hands by next week or week after.
> 
> Regards
> Pari A


Hey Pari A,

No worries, happy to help!! :smile:
Good luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Very Soon!!*



robinpriya4ever said:


> The first week of July is almost over ..still no visa grants ...any idea friends ..????


Hey robinpriya4ever,

No grants so far :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :mmph::mmph::mmph::mmph:
Hopefully AHC will start from next week. All we can do right now is hope for the best. Whenever AHC starts granting visas, they will be clearing all the files that are super overdue. 

Don't worry, you can get your visa literally anytime. Keep praying and I know GOD will answer your prayers very very soon ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2: 
Happy days are very near. Good Luck girl!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I am unable to see any data on any of the sheets except the first one on the 'New Visa Timeline' spreadsheet  . Is this what you see too or maybe it is just an error in the way the page loaded on my system?
> 
> Also, CO code 4 is no longer in the department  . Could you please update this on the spreadsheet?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nairdh


Hey Nairdh,

I faced something similar in the past a couple of months ago, I wasn't able to view the SS Summary Graphs tab but then that got fixed by itself...weird :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

Try refreshing the page or closing the window altogether and then open the SS in a new window. I have no idea what the issue was before or is now. Apologies, let me know if you are still facing any issues.

Sravanthi has updated the CO details, thanks for the update :typing::typing:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

Hello everyone,

Never called AHC so thought to give try first time and ask them about status of my application after calling them 3-4 times finally i got connected to an operator and when i ask him he said all of case officers and many team members are in meeting from 1.00 to 4.00 PM including CO,So he told me to give a call again on monday.

May be some serious news could be expected next week.Could me somany grants what i feel.

so everyone a best of luck.

Regards

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Never called AHC so thought to give try first time and ask them about status of my application after calling them 3-4 times finally i got connected to an operator and when i ask him he said all of case officers and many team members are in meeting from 1.00 to 4.00 PM including CO,So he told me to give a call again on monday.
> 
> May be some serious news could be expected next week.Could me somany grants what i feel.
> 
> so everyone a best of luck.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chirag


*Hope they plan on granting all the overdue visas and making the processing a bit more transparent 
ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2: :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:
Thanks for sharing this information with us, Chirag :smile:
Good Luck guys!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Arathi

*Expecting further delay!!*

Hi All,

Spoke to my case officer couple of days back and she informed me that if I don't get an update till 21st of this month then send her a direct email :smash:. Looks like they would start looking into the applications only in the second week of this month. Hoping for a grant mail soon:ballchain:.:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:

​Regards
Arathi


----------



## Becky26

Arathi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Spoke to my case officer couple of days back and she informed me that if I don't get an update till 21st of this month then send her a direct email :smash:. Looks like they would start looking into the applications only in the second week of this month. Hoping for a grant mail soon:ballchain:.:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ​Regards
> Arathi


I think thats good news. Now you have a certain day by which you can expect your visa to be granted or you can contact your CO. That's AWESOME!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance:

Thanks for sharing this update with us. I guess AHC will start granting visas from July 15 as shared by a member (apologies I forgot who shared this information )
Good Luck hope you get the good news very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Becky26 said:


> *Hope they plan on granting all the overdue visas and making the processing a bit more transparent
> ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2: :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:
> Thanks for sharing this information with us, Chirag :smile:
> Good Luck guys!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Let ur words come true Chirag..Hopefully they start to grant visas next week


----------



## Arathi

Thanks Becky. It has been a very long wait for everyone. Sit tight guys, Lets pray for some super grants this month. ray2: ray2:


----------



## Becky26

Arathi said:


> Thanks Becky. It has been a very long wait for everyone. Sit tight guys, Lets pray for some super grants this month. ray2: ray2:


:amen::amen::amen::amen: *to that!!!*


----------



## desai369

Becky26 said:


> *Hope they plan on granting all the overdue visas and making the processing a bit more transparent
> ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2: :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:
> Thanks for sharing this information with us, Chirag :smile:
> Good Luck guys!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*



Hey Becky,

You are Welcome!


Regards

Chirag


----------



## rahul85

Becky26 said:


> Dear SS user nmk452 and rahul85
> 
> Hope you both are doing well. Just wanted to know if you have received any update from AHC regarding CO allocation. It's been 209 days and 206 days respectively for your applications since DOL. Applications lodged after your's have been allocated case officers.
> Please kindly update us. I look forward to your replies. Thanks for your time.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey guys...been bit busy thinking about giving notice at work..finally after a lot of stress and will i took the decision to resign from work today..huge decision for me coz was here from more than 5 yrs..my co got allocated on 2nd and sent to the final queue..my dol mentioned was 10 dec..i guess need to change that in ss too..Dear sravanthi s if you could pls update or i will on sunday..july will bring good to us..keep praying and goodluck to all..
remember if god brings you to it..he brings you through it..
Regards
Rahul


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



rahul85 said:


> Hey guys...been bit busy thinking about giving notice at work..finally after a lot of stress and will i took the decision to resign from work today..huge decision for me coz was here from more than 5 yrs..my co got allocated on 2nd and sent to the final queue..my dol mentioned was 10 dec..i guess need to change that in ss too..Dear sravanthi s if you could pls update or i will on sunday..july will bring good to us..keep praying and goodluck to all..
> remember if god brings you to it..he brings you through it..
> Regards
> Rahul


*Hey Rahul,

Congratulations on getting your file in the final queue :cheer2::cheer2: Happy days are not far away. Thanks for updating us. 
Could you please fill out the SS Update Form with your CO allocation details so I can update your details in the main SS. 
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
The link to the Update Form is mentioned in my signature below.

Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## kaSH_1075

Dear poojaghi, 
Congrats for partner visa grant.
I want to ask you about initial process. I got may 189 visa PR in May 2014. Moving to Aus in Aug 2014. I am engaged and my marriage is in Jan 2015. I want my wife to get PR too. Please guide, how can I initiate process of adding partner in Jan 2015. can I add in my 189 visa online or is there any other visa class for partner?
Refards,
kash


----------



## prati

Hi All,

I had recently joined this forum and read posts in this.
Its really helpful. I had applied for Australian partner visa on Jan 22 2014.
Was asked for medicals and submitted them. But from then on din't get any mail.
Can you please help me to find if they received my medical reports.

Thanks,
Prati


----------



## harsingh

prati said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had recently joined this forum and read posts in this.
> Its really helpful. I had applied for Australian partner visa on Jan 22 2014.
> Was asked for medicals and submitted them. But from then on din't get any mail.
> Can you please help me to find if they received my medical reports.
> 
> Thanks,
> Prati


Hello Prati,
Welcome
you can go to
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
enter your details
and you will get a report with dates and everything

Thanks


----------



## prati

Thank you Harsingh.
In had logged in with my details but the client identity details are empty.
Does that mean they din't receive my medical reports.

Regards,
Prati


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hi harsingh
Can u please tell wen did u gt ur CO and which additional documents for ur CO asked ??
Did u got ur file in a que??
Hope u gt grant soon.. Waitng for ur rply
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## harsingh

prati said:


> Thank you Harsingh.
> In had logged in with my details but the client identity details are empty.
> Does that mean they din't receive my medical reports.
> 
> Regards,
> Prati


Hello Prati,
There will be a file to download which opens as a PDF.
Look for links when u logged in.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



prati said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had recently joined this forum and read posts in this.
> Its really helpful. I had applied for Australian partner visa on Jan 22 2014.
> Was asked for medicals and submitted them. But from then on din't get any mail.
> Can you please help me to find if they received my medical reports.
> 
> Thanks,
> Prati


Hey Prati,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY​*Now applicants can check the update of the Medical examinations online. You can save the PDF to your computer as well.
Below is the link to the eMedical website where you submit your details and the system will generate a PDF titled "Information Sheet" online.
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

To be able to view the PDF you might have to allow some cookies in order for the web page to function properly and generate the PDF. I had to change some settings on my browser. 

If this doesn't work you can call AHC. _You will need the passport number and the file reference number of the applicant for the AHC operator to bring up the application and medical details to give you any update._

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## harsingh

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi harsingh
> Can u please tell wen did u gt ur CO and which additional documents for ur CO asked ??
> Did u got ur file in a que??
> Hope u gt grant soon.. Waitng for ur rply
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hello Surpreet Kaur
The Co just asked for PCC and we will be sending it soon.
Once the CO recieves it, then file will be in que.
Thanks


----------



## tanvilamba

prati said:


> Thank you Harsingh.
> In had logged in with my details but the client identity details are empty.
> Does that mean they din't receive my medical reports.
> 
> Regards,
> Prati


Hi Prati, 
If you are not able to see the details online the best way to confirm is to call ABC and check with them. 

You just need your passport number/file number. 

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## girlaussie

You have already got your grant hence can't add your partner now.

However, there are two kind of Partner Visas which you may consider, both have their own set of requirement/criteria, check below links:

Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300)

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie



kaSH_1075 said:


> Dear poojaghi,
> Congrats for partner visa grant.
> I want to ask you about initial process. I got may 189 visa PR in May 2014. Moving to Aus in Aug 2014. I am engaged and my marriage is in Jan 2015. I want my wife to get PR too. Please guide, how can I initiate process of adding partner in Jan 2015. can I add in my 189 visa online or is there any other visa class for partner?
> Refards,
> kash


----------



## desai369

*hello*

Hello Becky,

Finally,i manage to get my PCC done without paying a single bribe :nod: to police. Got a sms today from PSK to collect pcc on monday as they got clear report of police verification.one burden over.

I have one question if you could help me ?As you know i could get my CO anytime hopefully next week,is it better to send pcc document to ahc before CO allocation ? or should i wait to get CO and when he/she request me PCC than i should forward them ?

Awaiting for your response and thanks so much for your help.

Kind Regards

Chirag


----------



## mrbhavani

poojaghi said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am posting this thread so that any member expecting their partner visa can refer this to get an idea about the time line of partner visa processing.
> 
> *Date of lodgement: August 2nd 2013
> Place of lodgement: New Delhi, India
> Date of Visa grant: May 23 2014*
> 
> 
> *2-08-2013* : Received an acknowledgement of Visa Application lodged at Australian High Commission, New Delhi, India. Also received the HAP Id asking for medicals and Police Clearance Certificate.
> 
> *12-08-2013* : Submitted the medicals and Police Clearance Report. (Did not receive any acknowledgement).
> 
> *27- 09-2013 *: Applied for tourist visa
> 
> *9-10-2013*: Tourist Visa granted for 6 months.
> 
> *26-10-2013*: Traveled to Australia.
> 
> *27-02-2014* : Received a mail from the case officer requesting for additional documents
> 
> *28-03-2014:* Additional documents submitted.
> 
> *08-04-2014* : Received a mail from the case officer informing that the initial assessment has been completed and all core criteria for the grant of visa has been fulfilled. Also the CO asked to leave Australia before the case can be considered for further assessment.
> 
> *20-04-2014* : Left Australia and informed the CO accordingly.
> 
> *23-05-2014*: Partner Visa granted :angel:
> 
> I know anticipating a Visa is very painful. It takes a lot of patience . From my personal experience, I think emails are a very powerful weapon when getting a reply from the CO. we did not receive any information from the CO when it was appointed so do not panic if you do not get any correspondence form the AHC. But yes, write mails as often as you can because every time we wrote a mail, we received some sort of update from the AHC.
> 
> I hope this post helps all those that are impatiently counting days to be with your loved ones!! I shall be returning to Australia on 29th May :wave: , right in time to celebrate our first anniversary on the 3rd June arty::dance:


Hi Pooja

I was granted 189 visa this month and I am planning to marry my girlfriend this December. Could you please tell me process you have followed to apply visa right from the step-1. I have checked the Immi website which is quite confusing. As you were already granted the Visa you would know better in real time what to be done. 
Could you please tell me the process..And it would help many others too.

Thanks in advance.
Subhash.


----------



## Becky26

*Additional Documents*



desai369 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> Finally,i manage to get my PCC done without paying a single bribe :nod: to police. Got a sms today from PSK to collect pcc on monday as they got clear report of police verification.one burden over.
> 
> I have one question if you could help me ?As you know i could get my CO anytime hopefully next week,is it better to send pcc document to ahc before CO allocation ? or should i wait to get CO and when he/she request me PCC than i should forward them ?
> 
> Awaiting for your response and thanks so much for your help in advance.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey Chirag,

Congratulations man!!! You just won a huge battle of getting PCC before CO allocation. I bet you must be very relieved
:nod::nod::nod::nod:

*Scenario 1:-* As for when to sent the PCC, if you send it before CO allocation then he/she won't have to wait for you to get the document to him/her and no time will be wasted. The CO will have a decision ready file in front of him/her and will be able to forward your file to the final queue in no time.

*Scenario 2:-* Having said that, in most cases the CO requests additional documents like photos, communication proof, proof of financial support, etc. It is really difficult to tell which of these documents could be requested meaning you will have courier all the requested documents to AHC again. 
So you could wait till AHC assigns you the CO and he/she requests you for the additional documents via email or phone. 
*Most of the time the CO emails the applicant a list of all the additional documents that he/she needs from you. *In that case, you will have to courier the documents again. 
So if you wait to send your PCC to AHC you will have the name of your CO and their position number that you can mention on your envelope so that the package gets delivered directly to your CO's desk.

It is your discretion what you should do. Please do ask around. I apologize for not being able to give you an answer you were looking for.
*Seniors, please advice. *Thanks :smile:
Good Luck!! Hope you get the good news soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Nikita Ag

Hi,
I am new to this forum. My name is Nikita and I applied for the partner visa in Dec 2013. Currently am in Sydney on tourist visa. Its been 28 weeks and I have not been granted a case officer. On recent check, the website shows that the time frame for CO assignment has increased from 24-26 weeks to 30-31 weeks!
I have entered my details in the form that's shared in this website.
Thanks,
Nikita


----------



## desai369

Hey Becky,

Thanks so much for your response.

As expected quick and very helpful tips from you.

For getting PCC i had to get in touch with higher officer (Luckily my one friends father) and straight away he sent that file to PSK on same day.

And yes very much relieved finally i think iam going to send pcc to ahc and lets keep fingercross that CO dont ask anymore document.

Once again thank you as by following your tips i saved my 20 days in getting pcc as i would have wasted that time after CO allocation.

Kind Regards

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Nikita Ag said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum. My name is Nikita and I applied for the partner visa in Dec 2013. Currently am in Sydney on tourist visa. Its been 28 weeks and I have not been granted a case officer. On recent check, the website shows that the time frame for CO assignment has increased from 24-26 weeks to 30-31 weeks!
> I have entered my details in the form that's shared in this website.
> Thanks,
> Nikita


Hey Nikita,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for filling out the SS Update Form. 

I unfortunately am not able to access Google Docs at the moment, not sure why :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: 
The webpage says:-
Google Drive
The app is currently unreachable. (Can anyone please help why the webpage is showing me this error, thanks a lot for your help!)
So as soon as I can view the SS, I'll add your details to the main SS, or if Sravanthi gets a chance she will add them to the SS. 
Apologies for the inconvenience 

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY​*You already know that the CO allocation time frame has increased to 30-31 weeks since DOL. I guess it's because of the high volume of applications and lack of case officers this time frame is increasing.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## prati

Hi Becky,

I had filled in the ss form with my visa application details.
Thank you guys  for helping me to find my medical reports status.

Thanks, 
Prati


----------



## Nikita Ag

Thanks Becky!
I got the PCC done last week (had applied through VFS in Sydney). Is it a good idea to send it to AHC before allocation of CO ?

Also, I was wondering if I can get the health check up done now - please note that I have not received any information for AHC to get a health check up done, but I have heard that its a mandatory requirement. Since I do not have a "Hap Id" also, is there any way that I can get the health check up done without case officer been assigned.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Thanks so much for your response.
> 
> As expected quick and very helpful tips from you.
> 
> For getting PCC i had to get in touch with higher officer (Luckily my one friends father) and straight away he sent that file to PSK on same day.
> 
> And yes very much relieved finally i think iam going to send pcc to ahc and lets keep fingercross that CO dont ask anymore document.
> 
> Once again thank you as by following your tips i saved my 20 days in getting pcc as i would have wasted that time after CO allocation.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey Chirag,

No worries, always happy to help! :smile::smile:
I'm glad that you got the PCC in time, knowing people and having your resources definitely helps in getting things done in government offices in India 
Good Luck!!! Please do share the good news when it comes.
Have a fun weekend!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

prati said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I had filled in the ss form with my visa application details.
> Thank you guys  for helping me to find my medical reports status.
> 
> Thanks,
> Prati


Hey Prati,

No worries, happy to help!! 
I unfortunately am not able to access Google Docs at the moment, not sure why 
The webpage says:-
Google Drive
The app is currently unreachable. 
So as soon as I can view the SS, I'll add your details to the main SS, or if Sravanthi gets a chance she will add them to the SS. 
Apologies for the inconvenience.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*My Health Declaration*



Nikita Ag said:


> Thanks Becky!
> I got the PCC done last week (had applied through VFS in Sydney). Is it a good idea to send it to AHC before allocation of CO ?
> 
> Also, I was wondering if I can get the health check up done now - please note that I have not received any information for AHC to get a health check up done, but I have heard that its a mandatory requirement. Since I do not have a "Hap Id" also, is there any way that I can get the health check up done without case officer been assigned.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


Hey Nikita,

No worries, happy to help!! 
You are very correct, medicals are mandatory to get the visa approved. 

You can get your HAP ID before you apply for the visa or before AHC sends you the medical request by going to the DIBP website.
Below is the link where you need to go:-
My Health Declarations
You will need to *create your ImmiAccount* on the DIBP website and *complete the 9-step procedure online to get your HAP ID.*

Once you get your HAP ID you can get your medicals done either in India or Australia. Having said that, there have been a few cases where the applicant got the medicals done in Australia and they had to face delays in tracking the reports and over all in getting their visa approved. 
Better to get them done in India, most medical cases (with no complications) get submitted to AHC within 7-10 working days. 

Whatever you do, make sure you inform AHC and keep them in the loop. If you are planning to generate your own HAP ID, you need to advice AHC of your plans so that they don't send you a medical request again and so that they wait for your medical reports to be submitted.
*Seniors, please advice!! Thanks *:smile:
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Important Note- My Health Declaration*



Nikita Ag said:


> Thanks Becky!
> I got the PCC done last week (had applied through VFS in Sydney). Is it a good idea to send it to AHC before allocation of CO ?
> 
> Also, I was wondering if I can get the health check up done now - please note that I have not received any information for AHC to get a health check up done, but I have heard that its a mandatory requirement. Since I do not have a "Hap Id" also, is there any way that I can get the health check up done without case officer been assigned.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks





Becky26 said:


> Hey Nikita,
> 
> No worries, happy to help!!
> You are very correct, medicals are mandatory to get the visa approved.
> 
> You can get your HAP ID before you apply for the visa or before AHC sends you the medical request by going to the DIBP website.
> Below is the link where you need to go:-
> My Health Declarations
> You will need to *create your ImmiAccount* on the DIBP website and *complete the 9-step procedure online to get your HAP ID.*
> 
> Once you get your HAP ID you can get your medicals done either in India or Australia. Having said that, there have been a few cases where the applicant got the medicals done in Australia and they had to face delays in tracking the reports and over all in getting their visa approved.
> Better to get them done in India, most medical cases (with no complications) get submitted to AHC within 7-10 working days.
> 
> Whatever you do, make sure you inform AHC and keep them in the loop. If you are planning to generate your own HAP ID, you need to advice AHC of your plans so that they don't send you a medical request again and so that they wait for your medical reports to be submitted.
> *Seniors, please advice!! Thanks *:smile:
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Hey Nikita,

I apologize for the confusion, but you will have to wait for AHC to provide you the HAP ID. The My Health Declaration option is only for applicants who are yet to lodge their visa application. 

Just call AHC and notify them that you haven't received your HAP ID and want to know when you will be given one.

I apologize for the wrong information I provided in my above quoted post 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky
*


----------



## kaSH_1075

Thanks a lot girlaussie for your prompt reply. 
Already a big fan of your concise & to the point guidance from previous threads
God bless you


----------



## mithi1988

hello becky,

i have faced same problem while open SS sheet but when my husband tried in Australia, it was opened there. So might problem somewhere in downloading in India.

Regads,
mithi


----------



## girlaussie

Oh, thank you very much, really appreciate it. If you need any assistance please feel free to ask.

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie



kaSH_1075 said:


> Thanks a lot girlaussie for your prompt reply.
> Already a big fan of your concise & to the point guidance from previous threads
> God bless you


----------



## mithi1988

hey becky

i am bit worried regarding my file..... i have read so many applicants after and before has been transferd to SCO on the same day . where my CO didnt even feel right to contact me, i am asking AHC operator but they are blank. i havnt got any extension no. of CO. what could be the possible reason behind this delay ?if you have an idea.....your answer will be great relief..

regards
mithi


----------



## girlaussie

I just want to clear this point that 'My Health Declaration' is not for applicants who: 

1: have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
2: the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.

Also I don't think you can request AHC for HAP ID, usually when a Case Officer will be assigned to the case, he/she will review the file and contact applicant for further docs (if required) /request for medical examination (letter from CO including HAP ID) / PCC if not submitted before. So best is to wait.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



Becky26 said:


> The My Health Declaration option is only for applicants who are yet to lodge their visa application.
> 
> Just call AHC and notify them that you haven't received your HAP ID and want to know when you will be given one.
> 
> I apologize for the wrong information I provided in my above quoted post
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
> [/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hey becky
> 
> i am bit worried regarding my file..... i have read so many applicants after and before has been transferd to SCO on the same day . where my CO didnt even feel right to contact me, i am asking AHC operator but they are blank. i havnt got any extension no. of CO. what could be the possible reason behind this delay ?if you have an idea.....your answer will be great relief..
> 
> regards
> mithi


Hey mithi,

Don't worry, most probably your CO will contact you in the coming week. If still there is no communication from your CO then call AHC requesting an update. Do you know the date the CO was allocated to your application? :smile:

The only possible explanation to this could be the busy schedule of the COs and as per the latest information shared by a member that all the COs and SCOs in AHC had a meeting on Friday, we can predict some change in the processing hopefully that change is providing a faster and more transparent service to the applicants.

Good luck and keep praying ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
Hoping for the best.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

girlaussie said:


> Also I don't think you can request AHC for HAP ID, usually when a Case Officer will be assigned to the case, he/she will review the file and contact applicant for further docs (if required) /request for medical examination (letter from CO including HAP ID) / PCC if not submitted before. So best is to wait.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


As per the changes made to the partner visa processing method since July 1, 2013 the applicants have been receiving their HAP IDs from AHC way before the CO allocation. The CO doesn't email HAP ID to the applicant according to the current trend.

After 30-31 weeks since DOL (updated waiting period for CO allocation) CO is allocated and processes the application and contacts the applicant with either an email requesting additional documents (like proof of communication, proof of financial support, photos, PCC, Forms, etc.) or a notification that the file has now been sent to the final queue.

Most of the applicants receive the medicals request 1-4 weeks from DOL. There have been some cases in the past where the applicant notified AHC that they didn't receive their HAP ID during the waiting period before CO allocation, AHC acted on it and emailed them their HAP ID not long after that.
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks!* :smile:
Thank you for your help :music::music:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hello becky,
> 
> i have faced same problem while open SS sheet but when my husband tried in Australia, it was opened there. So might problem somewhere in downloading in India.
> 
> Regads,
> mithi


Yeah, something's up with Google Docs. It is still showing me the same error. Hope it gets fixed before the new week.
Thanks for your reply :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sunnyboi

poojaghi said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am posting this thread so that any member expecting their partner visa can refer this to get an idea about the time line of partner visa processing.
> 
> *Date of lodgement: August 2nd 2013
> Place of lodgement: New Delhi, India
> Date of Visa grant: May 23 2014*
> 
> 
> *2-08-2013* : Received an acknowledgement of Visa Application lodged at Australian High Commission, New Delhi, India. Also received the HAP Id asking for medicals and Police Clearance Certificate.
> 
> *12-08-2013* : Submitted the medicals and Police Clearance Report. (Did not receive any acknowledgement).
> 
> *27- 09-2013 *: Applied for tourist visa
> 
> *9-10-2013*: Tourist Visa granted for 6 months.
> 
> *26-10-2013*: Traveled to Australia.
> 
> *27-02-2014* : Received a mail from the case officer requesting for additional documents
> 
> *28-03-2014:* Additional documents submitted.
> 
> *08-04-2014* : Received a mail from the case officer informing that the initial assessment has been completed and all core criteria for the grant of visa has been fulfilled. Also the CO asked to leave Australia before the case can be considered for further assessment.
> 
> *20-04-2014* : Left Australia and informed the CO accordingly.
> 
> *23-05-2014*: Partner Visa granted :angel:
> 
> I know anticipating a Visa is very painful. It takes a lot of patience . From my personal experience, I think emails are a very powerful weapon when getting a reply from the CO. we did not receive any information from the CO when it was appointed so do not panic if you do not get any correspondence form the AHC. But yes, write mails as often as you can because every time we wrote a mail, we received some sort of update from the AHC.
> 
> I hope this post helps all those that are impatiently counting days to be with your loved ones!! I shall be returning to Australia on 29th May :wave: , right in time to celebrate our first anniversary on the 3rd June arty::dance:





girlaussie said:


> You have already got your grant hence can't add your partner now.
> 
> However, there are two kind of Partner Visas which you may consider, both have their own set of requirement/criteria, check below links:
> 
> Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300)
> 
> Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Girl Aussie


Congrats poojaghi!

Links provided by Girl Aussies has this requirement

an Australian citizen
an Australian permanent resident
an eligible New Zealand citizen.

When should one apply if it's 300?


----------



## _shel

They can apply at any time. Though you only get 9 months to get married then apply for the partner visa. 

Cheaper by far to just get married elsewhere then apply for the partner visa instead of spending on 2 visas both of which can take 12 months to be granted.


----------



## sinayvalian

mrbhavani said:


> Hi Pooja
> 
> I was granted 189 visa this month and I am planning to marry my girlfriend this December. Could you please tell me process you have followed to apply visa right from the step-1. I have checked the Immi website which is quite confusing. As you were already granted the Visa you would know better in real time what to be done.
> Could you please tell me the process..And it would help many others too.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Subhash.


Hi Pooja,

Can you please tell me if your CO specifically asked you to leave Aus and return to your home country (India)? I just want to know if you can exit Australia and go to some other country (i.e NZ) as we have relatives in NZ, spend 2 - 4 weeks till the visa is granted and return. 

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 2nd Week of July 2014*

Hey everyone!!!

Hope you all are doing well. Last week has been as dry as the month of June. Hoping for some good news from AHC. There are many applicants whose visas are long overdue and have been in the final queue for over 90 days. 
Hoping the doors of heaven will open soon and we all will get our visas :dance::dance::dance::dance: :becky::becky::becky::becky:

I unfortunately have not been able to access the SS since Friday so I have not been able to add the names of the new SS users or the names of the members whose files were sent to the final queue this week. 
The Google Docs webpage keeps showing me the following error :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
Google Drive
The app is currently unreachable.
I have no idea how to fix this. I tried to google this issue but wasn't able to find anything helpful. 
If anyone knows how to fix this, kindly please help! Thanks! a lot :smile:

I have just updated the day count in prediction list from last week. Apologise for the inconvenience :sorry::sorry::sorry::sorry:

Below is the updated Prediction List:-
SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
loveforever--------------------91--------------------------319
robinpriya4ever----------------82-------------------------255
MCS2013-----------------------66-------------------------243
lonestar56---------------------40-------------------------224lane:
Varun Chokkarapu-------------43-------------------------285lane:
harman87---------------------59-------------------------278
a_30july----------------------53--------------------------342 (Visa can be granted anytime)
Arathi------------------------55-------------------------249
Sydney22---------------------27------------------------211lane:
Sravanthi---------------------41-------------------------236
shifa882----------------------38------------------------272
Jyoti10------------------------35------------------------287
applepie24---------------------31-----------------------231
gaurav.a.shah------------------25------------------------297
kaurm-------------------------25-------------------------222
remya3012------------------19--------------------------223
karthi.1984-----------------19---------------------------214
tanvilamba------------------18--------------------------227
Parul Ahuja-----------------18--------------------------222
dineshdhanraj--------------12--------------------------222
Sam88---------------------12---------------------------220

Good Luck to everyone!! Please do share your good news with us when it comes. Thanks for your time :smile:

P.S.- Pardon me if there are any errors in the days count! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ashwinn

Hi Becky 

We are yet to be allocated a case officer (still a few still away before we are assigned). In the meantime I thought I'd be proactive so my partner has got her medicals done and also her police certificate clearance in India Just wondering if you know if we need to get medical certificate and police clearance certificate attested when sending them to the Case Officer when asked? Pls advise. thanks.


----------



## sinayvalian

ashwinn said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> We are yet to be allocated a case officer (still a few still away before we are assigned). In the meantime I thought I'd be proactive so my partner has got her medicals done and also her police certificate clearance in India Just wondering if you know if we need to get medical certificate and police clearance certificate attested when sending them to the Case Officer when asked? Pls advise. thanks.


Hi Ashwinn,

Medicals are requested by AHC and they give you a HAP ID. Once you have that you get your medicals done and the results are sent directly by the medical centre to AHC.
Police clearance - Yes you can attest it and send it.

Cheers


----------



## remya3012

karthi.1984 said:


> hi remya,
> 
> good to be optimistic. will have to wait and see. yeah she can travel until 2nd week of august. so fingers crossed and many prayers I guess.... where abouts in Australia you moving to? how long your hubby been in aus?


Hi Karthick,

I'll be moving to Sydney..My husband has been there for about 4.5 years in total. What about you?

Regards,
Remya


----------



## karthi.1984

remya3012 said:


> Hi Karthick,
> 
> I'll be moving to Sydney..My husband has been there for about 4.5 years in total. What about you?
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Hi Remya,

I am in Melbourne. been here for 10 years now. Lets pray and hopefully this month will be raining with grants. I think there are couple of them who got their CO a week ahead of us. so hopefully we ll be able to predict ours depending on their grants...


Its just a huge waiting game, hope the wait is not too long now!!!!


----------



## dineshdhanraj

Has anyone tried calling AHC today? There appears to be something wrong with their IVR and it doesnt route any calls through.

Anyone else having the same issue ? 

Regards,
dineshdhanraj


----------



## vchandm23

Hi All, 

I have lodged my VISA 309 on 31 March 2014, still my online application reads as "In Progress" instead of submitted? 

Folks who have applied online is that the case with you as well. please confirm.

Regards,
vchandm23.


----------



## KG_AUS

vchandm23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my VISA 309 on 31 March 2014, still my online application reads as "In Progress" instead of submitted?
> 
> Folks who have applied online is that the case with you as well. please confirm.
> 
> Regards,
> vchandm23.


Hey,

Mine says the same since I applied on 01-01-2014.

Just curious, did you book your medicals via the online portal?

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## vchandm23

KG_AUS said:


> Hey,
> 
> Mine says the same since I applied on 01-01-2014.
> 
> Just curious, did you book your medicals via the online portal?
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


Hi KG_AUS, 

I booked my medicals via the online portal which is myHealth Declarations link. Login to immi account and fill out the health declaration form. On submitting the application you will get a HAPID. Using this HAPID you can take your medical test. 

Kindly let us know if you get any updates regarding the CO allocation. thanks in advance.

Regards,
vchandm23.


----------



## nairdh

dineshdhanraj said:


> Has anyone tried calling AHC today? There appears to be something wrong with their IVR and it doesnt route any calls through.
> 
> Anyone else having the same issue ?
> 
> Regards,
> dineshdhanraj


Same here .. I have never had to wait this long and not receive s response.

rgds,
Nairdh


----------



## dineshdhanraj

nairdh said:


> Same here .. I have never had to wait this long and not receive s response.
> 
> rgds,
> Nairdh


Was able to get through on my 3rd attempt. Spoke to my case officer and gave a heads up that my wife is departing the country next week which she solemnly made a note of in my wife's 309/100 application. 

Checked with her if there has been any hold on visa grants with the financial year end, she vehemently denied it and even threw a question back to me asking why would EOFY impact visa grants especially when there is no capping for 309/100 visas, which i find true.

Either processing has been slow or users have not kept this forum informed of their visa grants due to excitement ( i wouldnt blame them after the painful wait) !!!

Regards,
dineshdhanraj


----------



## nairdh

dineshdhanraj said:


> Was able to get through on my 3rd attempt. Spoke to my case officer and gave a heads up that my wife is departing the country next week which she solemnly made a note of in my wife's 309/100 application.
> 
> Checked with her if there has been any hold on visa grants with the financial year end, she vehemently denied it and even threw a question back to me asking why would EOFY impact visa grants especially when there is no capping for 309/100 visas, which i find true.
> 
> Either processing has been slow or users have not kept this forum informed of their visa grants due to excitement ( i wouldnt blame them after the painful wait) !!!
> 
> Regards,
> dineshdhanraj



Hi Dinesh,

I guess this maybe their standard response to avoid the wrath of impatient applicants. Wouldn't blame them considering the backlog. I believe a user on this forum (I am sorry I cant recall who) was clearly informed by the CO that they cant expect grants post 15th July. ( I hope I did not read that wrong)

But if your CO is right, our only consolation is that its only Monday. We have the whole week ahead of us and hope it brings good news 

Cheers!
Nairdh


----------



## karthi.1984

dineshdhanraj said:


> Was able to get through on my 3rd attempt. Spoke to my case officer and gave a heads up that my wife is departing the country next week which she solemnly made a note of in my wife's 309/100 application.
> 
> Checked with her if there has been any hold on visa grants with the financial year end, she vehemently denied it and even threw a question back to me asking why would EOFY impact visa grants especially when there is no capping for 309/100 visas, which i find true.
> 
> Either processing has been slow or users have not kept this forum informed of their visa grants due to excitement ( i wouldnt blame them after the painful wait) !!!
> 
> Regards,
> dineshdhanraj


Hi Dinesh,

lets hope the long wait is going to be over soon... hopefully the grants will start soon. its only Monday an I can already feel its going to be one big long week ahead.


----------



## harsingh

Hello Becky and all,
Got into final que today
Updating on ss soon
Thanks


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

harsingh said:


> Hello Becky and all,
> Got into final que today
> Updating on ss soon
> Thanks


*Congrats harsingh

Apologies that the SS Google drive app is currently unreachable from past 2 days  
Once it gets resolved, we will update u r details 

Thanks for updating with us 

Now the waiting game starts

Good luck for u r earlier visa grant
Sravanthi*


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Hope this week brings all of us the happy news that we all have been waiting for ages 😊Good luck everyone!!


----------



## karthi.1984

harsingh said:


> Hello Becky and all,
> Got into final que today
> Updating on ss soon
> Thanks


congratulations.. now the waiting game begins... hopefully the wait is not too long.


----------



## applepie24

dineshdhanraj said:


> Was able to get through on my 3rd attempt. Spoke to my case officer and gave a heads up that my wife is departing the country next week which she solemnly made a note of in my wife's 309/100 application.
> 
> Checked with her if there has been any hold on visa grants with the financial year end, she vehemently denied it and even threw a question back to me asking why would EOFY impact visa grants especially when there is no capping for 309/100 visas, which i find true.
> 
> Either processing has been slow or users have not kept this forum informed of their visa grants due to excitement ( i wouldnt blame them after the painful wait) !!!
> 
> Regards,
> dineshdhanraj


My CO said to me no grants due to EOFY / no more quota for the month
Grants to resume second week of July (after the 15th for myself).

We are receiving conflicting information from AHC.


----------



## Akshita

Hi evryone

Can anybody please let me know when will jan applicants get the co allocated?
Any applicant of jan28th please share the status

Hi Becky
Howz ur pcc thing goin on?? Ny luck with it


----------



## 496402-dron

For those who are not able to access SS. 
Kindly go through this : 

Change your DNS to Google DNS Addresses Preferred DNS – 8.8.8.8 Alternate DNS – 8.8.4.4


----------



## shifa882

Visa GRANTED!!! finallyyyyy! Yaaay! Just received the mail..Hope this is a start to many more to come! 
All the best to you all and esp Becky! Thanks for everything! 😊
Cheers!


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

applepie24 said:


> My CO said to me no grants due to EOFY / no more quota for the month
> Grants to resume second week of July (after the 15th for myself).
> 
> We are receiving conflicting information from AHC.


*Truly said :sad:
Now we are in 2nd week of July..hopefully they will resume their work:fingerscrossed:

Good luck everyone 
Sravanthi*


----------



## Becky26

ashwinn said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> We are yet to be allocated a case officer (still a few still away before we are assigned). In the meantime I thought I'd be proactive so my partner has got her medicals done and also her police certificate clearance in India Just wondering if you know if we need to get medical certificate and police clearance certificate attested when sending them to the Case Officer when asked? Pls advise. thanks.


Hey ashwinn,

How are you? Your PCC and medicals don't need to be attested. 
The applicant doesn't get their medical reports, the medical centre sends them to DIBP/AHC after they are processed. Hope this helps
Hope you get a CO assigned to your file soon. Good Luck!:thumb::thumb:
Please do keep us updated. Thanks for your time! :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

shifa882 said:


> Visa GRANTED!!! finallyyyyy! Yaaay! Just received the mail..Hope this is a start to many more to come!
> All the best to you all and esp Becky! Thanks for everything! 😊
> Cheers!


*Hey wow Congratulationsssssssss
Finally AHC is back :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
Good luck every one..keep checking on u r inbox :lock1::lock1:*


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



harsingh said:


> Hello Becky and all,
> Got into final que today
> Updating on ss soon
> Thanks


*Hey harsingh,

Congratulations on getting the file in final queue!!! :lock1::lock1: Hope you get the visa soon now. Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:
Please do share the good news when it comes.

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*CO Allocation*



Ak****a said:


> Hi evryone
> 
> Can anybody please let me know when will jan applicants get the co allocated?
> Any applicant of jan28th please share the status
> 
> Hi Becky
> Howz ur pcc thing goin on?? Ny luck with it


Hey Ak****a,

How are you?AHC is allocating COs to December 2013 applications. You might have to wait for a few more weeks to get a CO allocated to your file. Hopefully very soon!!! Last week AHC increased the CO allocation time frame from 25-26 weeks since DOL to 30-31 weeks since DOL now. 
Keep praying and have faith! 

Still haven't got my PCC. I need to get my passport re-issued to get my husband's name and my new address on it before I can apply for a PCC. So I'm waiting for my appointment date with PSK which is next week. 
Hoping this nightmare will be over soon.
Thanks for checking up on me, very kind of you :smile:

Hope you get the good news soon!! Good Luck!:thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## karthi.1984

shifa882 said:


> Visa GRANTED!!! finallyyyyy! Yaaay! Just received the mail..Hope this is a start to many more to come!
> All the best to you all and esp Becky! Thanks for everything! 😊
> Cheers!


congratulations!!!!! great news......


----------



## Sushy

*Yes unable to open, will try this. Thanks Dron...*


dron said:


> For those who are not able to access SS.
> Kindly go through this :
> 
> Change your DNS to Google DNS Addresses Preferred DNS – 8.8.8.8 Alternate DNS – 8.8.4.4


----------



## Becky26

*Dns*



dron said:


> For those who are not able to access SS.
> Kindly go through this :
> 
> Change your DNS to Google DNS Addresses Preferred DNS – 8.8.8.8 Alternate DNS – 8.8.4.4


Hey dron,

Thanks so much for posting a solution to this issue but I have no idea what your above post means and how to implement this solution  

Can you please explain how do I change the DNS. I look forward to your assistance, thank you so very much once again!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



shifa882 said:


> Visa GRANTED!!! finallyyyyy! Yaaay! Just received the mail..Hope this is a start to many more to come!
> All the best to you all and esp Becky! Thanks for everything! 😊
> Cheers!


*Many Many Congratulations Shifa!!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Finally, you got the visa!!! So happy for you, wish you a wonderful re-union and a great life ahead. God Bless You!!
Thanks for sharing this happy news with us. 

1st Grant of July 2014!!!! :first::first::first::first:

Have a great day!!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

AHC has Awaken!!!!!!!!! :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1:
First grant after almost 6 weeks of visa drought :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:

Updated Prediction List:-
SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
loveforever--------------------91--------------------------319
robinpriya4ever----------------82-------------------------255
MCS2013-----------------------66-------------------------243
lonestar56---------------------40-------------------------224lane:
Varun Chokkarapu-------------43-------------------------285lane:
harman87---------------------59-------------------------278
a_30july----------------------53--------------------------342 (Visa can be granted anytime)
Arathi------------------------55-------------------------249
Sydney22---------------------27------------------------211lane:
Sravanthi---------------------41-------------------------236
shifa882----------------------38------------------------272lane:
Jyoti10------------------------35------------------------287
applepie24---------------------31-----------------------231
gaurav.a.shah------------------25------------------------297
kaurm-------------------------25-------------------------222
remya3012------------------19--------------------------223
karthi.1984-----------------19---------------------------214
tanvilamba------------------18--------------------------227
Parul Ahuja-----------------18--------------------------222
dineshdhanraj--------------12--------------------------222
Sam88---------------------12---------------------------220

4 gone, 17 more to go!!! Good Luck everyone! Keep an eye on your inbox :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Pari A

Hi becky n all
Any December applicant allocated with c/o
I just called AHC n they replied saying December applicants are being allocated with c/o ,and the delay is because of "HEAVY VOLUME OF APPLICANTS"
Hopefully my file will come in their eye soon 😃

Congratulations to all those who's file has been sent to final stage and to those who have been granted visa 

Prayers for those who are in que 

Regards ,
Pari A


----------



## Akshita

Quote:
Originally Posted by shifa882 
Visa GRANTED!!! finallyyyyy! Yaaay! Just received the mail..Hope this is a start to many more to come! 
All the best to you all and esp Becky! Thanks for everything! 😊
Cheers!


Hi Shifa
Congratulations!!!!!

Thankx a ton Becky


----------



## Becky26

Pari A said:


> Hi becky n all
> Any December applicant allocated with c/o
> I just called AHC n they replied saying December applicants are being allocated with c/o ,and the delay is because of "HEAVY VOLUME OF APPLICANTS"
> Hopefully my file will come in their eye soon ��
> 
> Congratulations to all those who's file has been sent to final stage and to those who have been granted visa
> 
> Prayers for those who are in que
> 
> Regards ,
> Pari A


Hey Pari A,

Yes, AHC is correct!! December 2013 applications are being allocated COs, I'm not sure of how far the allocations have reached as I am unable to view the SS because of the the error I keep getting. If google docs are working for you, then you'll be able to see how many applications have been allocated CO. Roughly about 4-5 December applications have been allocated COs. Hope this helps.

Hopefully you'll be getting your CO very soon. Good Luck!!:thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Ak****a said:


> Thankx a ton Becky


No worries :smile: 
Happy to help!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## Pari A

Hey becky,
If u could guide then I'll check the SS if my google docs are working well.



Regurds ,
Pari A


----------



## Becky26

Pari A said:


> Hey becky,
> If u could guide then I'll check the SS if my google docs are working well.
> 
> 
> 
> Regurds ,
> Pari A


Sure thing!!
Below is the usual link that is supposed to be working but it hasn't been working for me (since Friday evening) and a few other thread members as well:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Let me know, thanks for your help!! :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*SS Help Needed*



dron said:


> For those who are not able to access SS.
> Kindly go through this :
> 
> Change your DNS to Google DNS Addresses Preferred DNS – 8.8.8.8 Alternate DNS – 8.8.4.4


Guys!!!!

Has anyone figured out the solution to this issue cause I am totally lost. Someone please help!! 
Not an IT person as you all can tell 

Look forward to some assistance, Thanks a lot!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Pari A

Hey becky
I seems my google doc is working well.
I followed the link u sent and I reached a page where I could see names of co and all other details 
I could also fill my form and update it


Regards ,
Pari A


----------



## apg12

*Final Que dragging on*

Hi All
New here... have been waiting on visa for 7.5 months now... we are in the final que... wishing and praying for the visa ASAP. AHC just told us today that there is a backlog and could be another 30 days min.


----------



## human1234

M worried n feeling stressful
Coz nO CO allocated yet on my file but guys who applied after got their file in final que.

Don't know what to do. Operators dont give any answers 
  

Stress stress


----------



## Becky26

Pari A said:


> Hey becky
> I seems my google doc is working well.
> I followed the link u sent and I reached a page where I could see names of co and all other details
> I could also fill my form and update it
> 
> 
> Regards ,
> Pari A


Thanks for your help Pari A, I don't why it's not working on my system. 
This is so frustrating. Trying to find something on google, so far the search has been pretty useless.

Thanks again, :smile:
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

apg12 said:


> Hi All
> New here... have been waiting on visa for 7.5 months now... we are in the final que... wishing and praying for the visa ASAP. AHC just told us today that there is a backlog and could be another 30 days min.


Hi there, 
Could you tell me your date of Lodgement


----------



## mithi1988

hiya becky

It was same problem with me, i tried on different system and i am able to open it. Try on different system may be you are also able to open it.....

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hiya becky
> 
> It was same problem with me, i tried on different system and i am able to open it. Try on different system may be you are also able to open it.....
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Hey mithi,

Thanks so much for your help!! It's working now :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Becky26 said:


> Guys!!!!
> 
> Has anyone figured out the solution to this issue cause I am totally lost. Someone please help!!
> Not an IT person as you all can tell
> 
> Hey becky n all ,
> I tried to find sol n fould that Delhi high court has banned google drive ,
> Just search google docs Banned in india , you will get news ,
> 
> Somehow I am able to access SS , I tried to update shifa's detail and it appears in SS


----------



## mithi1988

human1234 said:


> M worried n feeling stressful
> Coz nO CO allocated yet on my file but guys who applied after got their file in final que.
> 
> Don't know what to do. Operators dont give any answers
> 
> 
> Stress stress


Hello dear,

Dont be stressed up now........now AHC updated time frame 30-31 weeks ....May you have to wait little more..... See if your lodgement week is under 30 weeks...:fingerscrossed:. MAy god help you.....dont stress up now..

Regards,
Mithi


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



apg12 said:


> Hi All
> New here... have been waiting on visa for 7.5 months now... we are in the final que... wishing and praying for the visa ASAP. AHC just told us today that there is a backlog and could be another 30 days min.


Hey apg12,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per AHC the current waiting time period in the final queue is 32-45 days since DOQ. Don't worry happy days are very close.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form*. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Hey becky n all ,
> I tried to find sol n fould that Delhi high court has banned google drive ,
> Just search google docs Banned in india , you will get news ,
> 
> Somehow I am able to access SS , I tried to update shifa's detail and it appears in SS


Hey dron,

Thanks for your reply. Yeah, I was on the google forum trying to find out the reason why they stopped working. The users of government Internet providers BSNL and MTNL. The private providers like Tata, Airtel are not affected by this ban. At least that's what was mentioned on the forum.

I got it working. Thanks a lot for your help.
I am updating the SS right now. Thanks for adding shifa's details.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Update*

*UPDATE​I have now updated the SS. Thanks for your consideration. I appreciate it.
Good Luck to everyone waiting for their visas.

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Pari A

Hi apg 12
When did u apply 
I mean what's ur DOL


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Dear Becky and all...I called Ahc today ...the usual reply ..they will finalise the application within the standard processing time ...that is 12 months ...they won't be able to tell when the file will reach the top of que ...😳😳😳...however..the operator who took the phone told that there is no more hold on visa grants as the new financial year has began ..don't know when this waiting game will be over ...😒


----------



## Becky26

robinpriya4ever said:


> Dear Becky and all...I called Ahc today ...the usual reply ..they will finalise the application within the standard processing time ...that is 12 months ...they won't be able to tell when the file will reach the top of que ...������...however..the operator who took the phone told that there is no more hold on visa grants as the new financial year has began ..don't know when this waiting game will be over ...��


Hey robinpriya4ever,

I'm sorry to hear what the AHC operator told you. As advised by the operator, there is no more hold up as the new financial year has already begun so don't worry you should be getting the good news very soon. It's just a matter of how long they can hold up your file or maybe how long the final queue is.

What the operator told you is the standard reply they give to all applicants, so that they don't have to transfer the call to your CO and actually have to go to the trouble of going through your file/case to see how long you've been waiting. They try to limit the call time to a minimum regardless of how important your query is and what your circumstances are. 

I called AHC once not long ago, it had been 11 months since DOL for me then. I wanted to ask my CO how longer things were going to take after I provided her my new PCC. The operator asked me for my details and started reciting the reply they give to everyone. 
I am always very polite and calm when I call AHC no matter how long I have been on hold. But when the operator started giving me the 12 month standard processing time frame crap I lost it!! and gave her peace of my mind. I told her I have been waiting for over 11 months and it seemed like my CO was waiting for my PCC to expire so she could request for a new one making my case to linger. 
She started stammering and just transferred my call to my CO.

So call again tomorrow, some operators are very polite and understanding and can also give you a very helpful answer. 
*Also when you call next time, make sure you ask the operator the date when your file was sent to the final queue. Because I see that you returned to India on June 10, 2014. something similar happened with another applicant (forgot their name) their file was sent to the final queue when the applicant departed Australia and it delayed their visa. If that's the case and your file was sent to the final queue on June 10 (when you returned to India) according to that it would be 28 days since DOQ for your file and AHC is still yet to approve your file. So double check your DOQ. *
As per AHC the current waiting time period in the final queue is between 32-45 days since DOQ.

Don't lose hope, you are very close to the end. Keep praying and I'm positive they will be answered very soon ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards :hug::hug::hug::hug:
Becky


----------



## Chintu88

Hi Becky 
I am new to this forum and have filled the SS through the link provided.
Plz update my details in the SS.
Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Chintu88 said:


> Hi Becky
> I am new to this forum and have filled the SS through the link provided.
> Plz update my details in the SS.
> Thanks


Hey Chintu88,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Becky26 said:


> Hey robinpriya4ever,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear what the AHC operator told you. As advised by the operator, there is no more hold up as the new financial year has already begun so don't worry you should be getting the good news very soon. It's just a matter of how long they can hold up your file or maybe how long the final queue is.
> 
> What the operator told you is the standard reply they give to all applicants, so that they don't have to transfer the call to your CO and actually have to go to the trouble of going through your file/case to see how long you've been waiting. They try to limit the call time to a minimum regardless of how important your query is and what your circumstances are.
> 
> I called AHC once not long ago, it had been 11 months since DOL for me then. I wanted to ask my CO how longer things were going to take after I provided her my new PCC. The operator asked me for my details and started reciting the reply they give to everyone.
> I am always very polite and calm when I call AHC no matter how long I have been on hold. But when the operator started giving me the 12 month standard processing time frame crap I lost it!! and gave her peace of my mind. I told her I have been waiting for over 11 months and it seemed like my CO was waiting for my PCC to expire so she could request for a new one making my case to linger.
> She started stammering and just transferred my call to my CO.
> 
> So call again tomorrow, some operators are very polite and understanding and can also give you a very helpful answer.
> *Also when you call next time, make sure you ask the operator the date when your file was sent to the final queue. Because I see that you returned to India on June 10, 2014. something similar happened with another applicant (forgot their name) their file was sent to the final queue when the applicant departed Australia and it delayed their visa. If that's the case and your file was sent to the final queue on June 10 (when you returned to India) according to that it would be 28 days since DOQ for your file and AHC is still yet to approve your file. So double check your DOQ. *
> As per AHC the current waiting time period in the final queue is between 32-45 days since DOQ.
> 
> Don't lose hope, you are very close to the end. Keep praying and I'm positive they will be answered very soon ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards :hug::hug::hug::hug:
> Becky


Dear Becky..thanks a lot for your kind reply...Becky, I can see a similar case to ours in this thread in page 2390 by user POOGAGHI who departed australia after being notified by the case officer on 8 april 2014. They departed on 20 april and visa was granted on 23 may 2014. She has mentioned that the case officer asked them to depart australia so that they could proceed with the visa application and at this stage they satisfy the core criteria for grant of the visa. This was exactly the same mail I received on 28 may. The mail we received from our case officer on 16 april was like this

Please note that your application has been queued for final decision and to ensure fairness
to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement......
Does that mean they will ignore this and we again starts the que on 10 june..???
Sorry to ask you too many questions Becky... You know when we are near to the final stage seems like I am losing my patience.....I will definitely call ahc tomorrow and double check my DOQ.. Thanks for you valuable time..Let GOD ALMIGHTY help us all because nothing is impossible for HIM...Being away from your better half is one of the worst things you could ever experience your life!!!


----------



## Becky26

robinpriya4ever said:


> Dear Becky..thanks a lot for your kind reply...Becky, I can see a similar case to ours in this thread in page 2390 by user POOGAGHI who departed australia after being notified by the case officer on 8 april 2014. They departed on 20 april and visa was granted on 23 may 2014. She has mentioned that the case officer asked them to depart australia so that they could proceed with the visa application and at this stage they satisfy the core criteria for grant of the visa. This was exactly the same mail I received on 28 may. The mail we received from our case officer on 16 april was like this
> 
> Please note that your application has been queued for final decision and to ensure fairness
> to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement......
> Does that mean they will ignore this and we again starts the que on 10 june..???
> Sorry to ask you too many questions Becky... You know when we are near to the final stage seems like I am losing my patience.....I will definitely call ahc tomorrow and double check my DOQ.. Thanks for you valuable time..Let GOD ALMIGHTY help us all because nothing is impossible for HIM...Being away from your better half is one of the worst things you could ever experience your life!!!


Hey robinpriya4ever,

No worries!! I know what you must be going through. This distance is indeed the worst thing one can ever experience and I wouldn't wish it on my least favourite person.

SS User Jap also had to experience delays caused by visitor visa. His DOL is July 22, 2013 (same as me). His partner was in Australia and was notified by AHC to depart Australia in order to satisfy the offshore condition. His partner had to wait over 100 days in final queue to get the visa. After getting offshore the applicant called AHC to update them, she was advised that her file was then placed in the final queue for the actual processing.

I hope you won't have to wait for that long. 
I'm not sure if they would have placed your file in the final queue on June 10. I am only guessing this as your file seems to be taking a long time. Even if your file was placed in the queue on June 10 it would be 28 days in final queue already. And as per AHC it's taking 32-45 days since DOQ, it won't be very long till you get your visa approved.

As I suggested, call AHC tomorrow and let us know how things go. Good Luck!! Keep praying and GOD will answer your prayers. He doesn't like to see his kids in misery. Good things happen to good people. 
Keep praying and hold on to that hope and patience. Those are the three things that will get you through this. 
Trust Me!! I'm speaking from experience.

Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa very soon. Take Care :hug::hug::hug::hug:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Becky26 said:


> Hey robinpriya4ever,
> 
> No worries!! I know what you must be going through. This distance is indeed the worst thing one can ever experience and I wouldn't wish it on my least favourite person.
> 
> SS User Jap also had to experience delays caused by visitor visa. His DOL is July 22, 2013 (same as me). His partner was in Australia and was notified by AHC to depart Australia in order to satisfy the offshore condition. His partner had to wait over 100 days in final queue to get the visa. After getting offshore the applicant called AHC to update them, she was advised that her file was then placed in the final queue for the actual processing.
> 
> I hope you won't have to wait for that long.
> I'm not sure if they would have placed your file in the final queue on June 10. I am only guessing this as your file seems to be taking a long time. Even if your file was placed in the queue on June 10 it would be 28 days in final queue already. And as per AHC it's taking 32-45 days since DOQ, it won't be very long till you get your visa approved.
> 
> As I suggested, call AHC tomorrow and let us know how things go. Good Luck!! Keep praying and GOD will answer your prayers. He doesn't like to see his kids in misery. Good things happen to good people.
> Keep praying and hold on to that hope and patience. Those are the three things that will get you through this.
> Trust Me!! I'm speaking from experience.
> 
> Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa very soon. Take Care :hug::hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky ...I will surely update you after I call them tomorrow 😊


----------



## mithi1988

hey becky,


just want to know if an applicant named roshana got her visa or not...advance thanks for your kind answer.

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hey becky,
> 
> 
> just want to know if an applicant named roshana got her visa or not...advance thanks for your kind answer.
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Hey mithi,

Yes, Roshana got her visa on 28/05/2014.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Why India works like this.. I just Hate It...
World Cup 2014: 219 websites blocked in India, after Sony complaint*

World Cup 2014: 219 websites blocked in India, after Sony complaint - MediaNama


----------



## apg12

Hi All,
DOL on November 25th 2013... Put in final que June 6th


----------



## Sandy123

Hi All,

Some relief after a long wait A Case officer was allotted to my wife’s visa yesterday- 07/07/2014!!!.
We have been asked to provide some additional information regarding evidence of relationship which we would be sending today.
I will keep you guys posted when the application is placed in final queue

Regards,
Sandy123


----------



## KG_AUS

Sandy123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some relief after a long wait A Case officer was allotted to my wife&#146;s visa yesterday- 07/07/2014!!!.
> We have been asked to provide some additional information regarding evidence of relationship which we would be sending today.
> I will keep you guys posted when the application is placed in final queue
> 
> Regards,
> Sandy123



Congrats!

If I may ask, could you give us some details on the detail requested. Leaving out the personal stuff of course.

Thanks,
KG_AUS


----------



## sandz03

Sandy123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some relief after a long wait A Case officer was allotted to my wife’s visa yesterday- 07/07/2014!!!.
> We have been asked to provide some additional information regarding evidence of relationship which we would be sending today.
> I will keep you guys posted when the application is placed in final queue
> 
> Regards,
> Sandy123


Hi Sandy123, 

Glad to hear upon CO allocation,:humble:
I am still waiting to hear from my CO regarding DOQ.
Also heard that AHC is now back in action.
Wish all of us the best outcome and good luck.:horn::cheer2:

Cheers
Sandz

I am currently passing time to hear a response soon !! at the verge of loosing patience :lalala::fish2::rofl::rolleyes2::juggle::rain:


----------



## dineshdhanraj

apg12 said:


> Hi All,
> DOL on November 25th 2013... Put in final que June 6th


Hi apg12,

Congrats on being added to the final queue. Our DOL's are almost the same and my wife's application was sent to the final queue on the 25th June.
Please keep us posted when you hear something regarding your application !!

Good luck !!! 

Regards,
dineshdhanraj


----------



## MCS2013

Hi Becky, hubby got his visa on 3/7. Agent told us on 4/7. Hubby arrived in austrlia 6/7. Praise God. Thank you to every one for support n friendship. Keep on encouraging each other. It can only bless you all. Stay blessed. M


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

MCS2013 said:


> Hi Becky, hubby got his visa on 3/7. Agent told us on 4/7. Hubby arrived in austrlia 6/7. Praise God. Thank you to every one for support n friendship. Keep on encouraging each other. It can only bless you all. Stay blessed. M


*Congrats MCS2013,
Have a wonderful life ahead *


----------



## karthi.1984

MCS2013 said:


> Hi Becky, hubby got his visa on 3/7. Agent told us on 4/7. Hubby arrived in austrlia 6/7. Praise God. Thank you to every one for support n friendship. Keep on encouraging each other. It can only bless you all. Stay blessed. M


Hey MCS2013

congrats on the grant... great news... enjoy!!!!


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> *UPDATE​I have now updated the SS. Thanks for your consideration. I appreciate it.
> Good Luck to everyone waiting for their visas.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


*Hi Becky, 

Still I am unable to open the SS 
Could u please let me know the way  

Many thanks
Sravanthi*


----------



## karthi.1984

Hey all.

Looks like the AHC has woken up from their deep sleep and started to grant visas again... hopefully the long wait is going to over soon for all of us.... good luck everyone.... please update us if you do get the grants...


----------



## Pari A

Hello sandy123,
Congratulations on ur co allocation
Could u please let me know what was ur DOL.


Regards ,
Pari A


----------



## UserS

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Congrats harsingh
> 
> Apologies that the SS Google drive app is currently unreachable from past 2 days
> Once it gets resolved, we will update u r details
> 
> Thanks for updating with us
> 
> Now the waiting game starts
> 
> Good luck for u r earlier visa grant
> Sravanthi*


Hi all,

My Visa(subclass 309) has been queued for final decision since May 2014.
have not heard anything since then.....hopefully will get to hear the good news soon 
Good Luck to all who are waiting for the Visa(309) grant!!!


----------



## UserS

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and was reading the messages on this thread, I am in a similar situation.

I had applied for Spouse Visa 309 in Aug 2013 and the visa was queued for final decision on May 2014.
Currently I am in Australia with my husband on Visitors visa since Jan 2014 as the waiting period was too long and I had notified my CO on the same.

My confusion is in this forum few people(sorry cant recall the names) have mentioned that they were asked by CO to return to India so that the Visa can be queued for final decision.But in the email I recieved by my CO she only stated the following:
"I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our decision maker. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision."

So is it compulsory to return to India as I am still in Australia on Visitors Visa?
I have not recieved any mil since then regarding the status of the Visa.
Please suggest.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sweet83

Hello to all
hey becky how are you dear? Sorry to not let you no that I am in Melbourne ...life is good here. Planning to go back to india for baby birth I am just curious what my baby visa status and citizenship. ..if you help me on this I am very thankful. ..what happened with your case any updates?
Regards 
sweet83


----------



## dineshdhanraj

sweet83 said:


> Hello to all
> hey becky how are you dear? Sorry to not let you no that I am in Melbourne ...life is good here. Planning to go back to india for baby birth I am just curious what my baby visa status and citizenship. ..if you help me on this I am very thankful. ..what happened with your case any updates?
> Regards
> sweet83



I - If either you or your spouse hold an Australian Citizenship, the baby automatically qualifies for 'Citizenship by descent'. 

II - If both are permanent residents, and the baby is born in india, you would need to apply for a child dependent visa which takes approx 14 months i think.

III - If the baby is born here, while both of you are permanent residents, baby will qualify for 'citizenship by birth' i think? 

Benefits of the option III -
- Can avoid the 14 month wait (again) for child dependent visa
- Medicare will cover the hospital costs of pregnancy
- Be eligible for child benefits from government such as baby bonus etc.

Regards,
dineshdhanraj


----------



## karthi.1984

sweet83 said:


> Hello to all
> hey becky how are you dear? Sorry to not let you no that I am in Melbourne ...life is good here. Planning to go back to india for baby birth I am just curious what my baby visa status and citizenship. ..if you help me on this I am very thankful. ..what happened with your case any updates?
> Regards
> sweet83


hi, i am sort of in the same boat and have done some research.

as dinesh explained, with option 1 if one of you are a citizen then once the baby is born in india you can get the citizenship by descent in 2 weeks. i think the cost is 100-150 AUD.(not 100% sure).

with option 2, once the baby is born and you have applied for the child dependant visa (14months approx), you will have to apply for a visitor visa for the child.

with option 3 the baby is auomatically an australian citizen.

hope this helps


----------



## dineshdhanraj

Becky26 said:


> Hey Ak****a,
> 
> How are you?AHC is allocating COs to December 2013 applications. You might have to wait for a few more weeks to get a CO allocated to your file. Hopefully very soon!!! Last week AHC increased the CO allocation time frame from 25-26 weeks since DOL to 30-31 weeks since DOL now.
> Keep praying and have faith!
> 
> Still haven't got my PCC. I need to get my passport re-issued to get my husband's name and my new address on it before I can apply for a PCC. So I'm waiting for my appointment date with PSK which is next week.
> Hoping this nightmare will be over soon.
> Thanks for checking up on me, very kind of you :smile:
> 
> Hope you get the good news soon!! Good Luck!:thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Are you aware that you can still apply for your PCC provided you have adequate documents for your current address. 

Agreed that it helps to add your spouse's name and address updated but that shouldnt stop you from applying for PCC.

Also some PSK's have walk-in's for their miscellaneous services / parents with small kids / elderly applicants etc. Have you checked if there's a PSK in your location which will allow you to walk in instead of waiting for an appointment?

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## _shel

dineshdhanraj said:


> I - If either you or your spouse hold an Australian Citizenship, the baby automatically qualifies for 'Citizenship by descent'.
> 
> II - If both are permanent residents, and the baby is born in india, you would need to apply for a child dependent visa which takes approx 14 months i think.
> 
> III - If the baby is born here, while both of you are permanent residents, baby will qualify for 'citizenship by birth' i think?
> 
> Benefits of the option III -
> - Can avoid the 14 month wait (again) for child dependent visa
> - Medicare will cover the hospital costs of pregnancy
> - Be eligible for child benefits from government such as baby bonus etc.
> 
> Regards,
> dineshdhanraj


Baby bonus has been scrapped  child care benefits are only available to people where both parents are in employment.


----------



## desai369

*about co officer*

Hello Becky and all ,

Finally,some ray of hope on my file,just called AHC and they said that CO is already allocated to my file,Dont know what is the code but the operator only inform me that CO is allocated to your file so wait for the response from your CO.

Regards

Chirag


----------



## Pari A

*About pcc*

Hi Becky n all
I asked once about pcc 
Have some query regarding the same.
How do i submit my pcc to AHC
I mean do I need to send them a hard copy or mail it to them.
As I have applied through an agent I have no much idea on how to apply or submit additional documents.
Am expecting pcc for 2 countries bye week end 


Regards ,
Pari A


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey deasai369
Congratulation to uh for getting a CO allocated to your file.. I told u u will gt a CO this week.. Hope u get grant soon.. 
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## 496402-dron

Pari A said:


> Hi Becky n all
> I asked once about pcc
> Have some query regarding the same.
> How do i submit my pcc to AHC
> I mean do I need to send them a hard copy or mail it to them.
> As I have applied through an agent I have no much idea on how to apply or submit additional documents.
> Am expecting pcc for 2 countries bye week end
> 
> 
> Regards ,
> Pari A



You can directly send them by courier or speed post, you can put acknowledgement letter along with it. Mention your CO name on envelope. 

I did same and I received document received confirmation on 4th day.


----------



## remya3012

MCS2013 said:


> Hi Becky, hubby got his visa on 3/7. Agent told us on 4/7. Hubby arrived in austrlia 6/7. Praise God. Thank you to every one for support n friendship. Keep on encouraging each other. It can only bless you all. Stay blessed. M


CONGRATS !! Have an awesome time


----------



## Sushy

*Case Officer*

*Hi Becky and All…

I have two questions, yeah I know it is too soon to ask but again I thought to keep myself updated. Becky & Remya you both have helped me with identifying the mail from IMMI as in what will be the Subject line and from whom it will be when I scroll through the mails. Yes indeed it has helped me to identify them easily without any trouble. 

1)	In the same manner, I would like to know how to identify a mail from a Case Officer. It will be the same just like I got my HAP ID and Acknowledgment request that is Correspondence as “From” and File number followed by my name as my “Subject”? What is their mail is all about? Do they mention their ID number or name? :typing: Do they provide their email address and extension number to speak to them directly? 

2)	I hope I do not require contacting AHC for crosschecking whether they have received my Medical Report sent by Max (Delhi). 
*


----------



## desai369

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey deasai369
> Congratulation to uh for getting a CO allocated to your file.. I told u u will gt a CO this week.. Hope u get grant soon..
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hello Surpreet,

Thanks for your response.

And yes your prediction was absolutely true,I asked operator is co allocated to my file than she said yes it is allocated but I don't know why my co didn't bother to contact me neither no email 📧 .Lets see for few days more and expect some response from him/her side.

Once again thank you and I wish you too gets co to your file and your file straight away go to final que and you get your visa soon .

Kind Regards 

Chirag


----------



## remya3012

Sushy said:


> *Hi Becky and All…
> 
> I have two questions, yeah I know it is too soon to ask but again I thought to keep myself updated. Becky & Remya you both have helped me with identifying the mail from IMMI as in what will be the Subject line and from whom it will be when I scroll through the mails. Yes indeed it has helped me to identify them easily without any trouble.
> 
> 1)	In the same manner, I would like to know how to identify a mail from a Case Officer. It will be the same just like I got my HAP ID and Acknowledgment request that is Correspondence as “From” and File number followed by my name as my “Subject”? What is their mail is all about? Do they mention their ID number or name? :typing: Do they provide their email address and extension number to speak to them directly?
> 
> 2)	I hope I do not require contacting AHC for crosschecking whether they have received my Medical Report sent by Max (Delhi).
> 
> *


Hi Suhy,

Letter from CO would look something like this if they need more documents- ' BCC2014/12345 - Application Id- Last Name, First Name - IMMI Request for More Information ' 

If it is going straight to the final queue, it would like this - 'BCC2014/12345 - Application Id - Last Name, First Name - IMMI Letter

Yes, it is better to confirm if they received the medical report for your own peace of mind :couch2:

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Sandy123

Pari A said:


> Hello sandy123,
> Congratulations on ur co allocation
> Could u please let me know what was ur DOL.
> 
> 
> Regards ,
> Pari A


Thanks Pari, DOL was 11/12/2013


----------



## 496402-dron

Pari A said:


> Hi Becky n all
> I asked once about pcc
> Have some query regarding the same.
> How do i submit my pcc to AHC
> I mean do I need to send them a hard copy or mail it to them.
> As I have applied through an agent I have no much idea on how to apply or submit additional documents.
> Am expecting pcc for 2 countries bye week end
> 
> 
> Regards ,
> Pari A



You can directly send them by courier or speed post, you can put acknowledgement letter along with it. Mention your CO name on envelope. 

I did same and I received document received confirmation on 4th day.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey desai369
Thanks a lot for ur wishes... Fingr crossed.. N please update when u gt any mail from your Case Officer n kindly update SS.. 
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Sushy

*Thanks Remya... It helps a lot... 

Regards,
Sushy*



remya3012 said:


> Hi Suhy,
> 
> Letter from CO would look something like this if they need more documents- ' BCC2014/12345 - Application Id- Last Name, First Name - IMMI Request for More Information '
> 
> If it is going straight to the final queue, it would like this - 'BCC2014/12345 - Application Id - Last Name, First Name - IMMI Letter
> 
> Yes, it is better to confirm if they received the medical report for your own peace of mind :couch2:
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


----------



## joshualowe11

Hi there guys. I'm new to the thread and would just like some information! 

Me ad my partner have applied for 309 partner visa... CO requested no more evidence and my health checks were fine... I sent in my police certificate and it said 'no live trace'. I also attached a letter informing her I was awaiting a magistrates court date for a minor driving offence 'insurance expired without my knowing'

My 'CO' asked if I could send another police certificate once all outstanding proceedings were dealt with. I believed the no live trace was due to this offence on my certificate and informed the case officer of this.

I then rang ACRO about the no live trace and an analyst informed me that a motoring offence would not affect the status and it was actually due to a minor offence when I was a seventeen year old. She informed me I received a reprimand for damage to property. Now this was my first ad only offence.

I dot quite know what a reprimand is but on my application I said no to any criminal convictions and I'm worried they now think I'm a liar!

I genuinely thought I had no conviction as I did not have to go to court, received any paperwork nor a fine. 

I told my CO about the situation and she told me to send a statement outlining all details of the offence and why I did not mention it on the application.

I have since done that and sent in my new police certificate and now my nerves are kicking in!

Should I be okay? Or is It likely my application will be denied?

Thanks guys I'd appreciate some advice!


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Hi Becky ...I called AHc today ...our file was sent to final que on 17 June after my husband returned to India on 10 June..u were right ..I don't know when this waiting game is coming to an end .....😢😢😢...oh GOD give me the strength and patience to go through this.....


----------



## mithi1988

hey joshua,

Welcome to this forum.....As per my understanding it will be okie if you have provided a new ACRO to AHC written with no live trace. i had also applied an year ago same was written on my ACRO certificate. i had not done any offence in Uk this means u are fine. Now if it would be again a problem to you with new ACRO , then seek an advice from a solicitor.

Regards,
mithi


----------



## MCS2013

Please update my timeline Becky, to visa granted 3/7. Family reunited.
M


----------



## joshualowe11

My case officer basically asked me to provide a new police certificate explaining all offences I have commited... Acro informed me I have only ever received a reprimand. What country did you apply from?


----------



## _shel

joshualowe11 said:


> Hi there guys. I'm new to the thread and would just like some information!
> 
> Me ad my partner have applied for 309 partner visa... CO requested no more evidence and my health checks were fine... I sent in my police certificate and it said 'no live trace'. I also attached a letter informing her I was awaiting a magistrates court date for a minor driving offence 'insurance expired without my knowing'
> 
> My 'CO' asked if I could send another police certificate once all outstanding proceedings were dealt with. I believed the no live trace was due to this offence on my certificate and informed the case officer of this.
> 
> I then rang ACRO about the no live trace and an analyst informed me that a motoring offence would not affect the status and it was actually due to a minor offence when I was a seventeen year old. She informed me I received a reprimand for damage to property. Now this was my first ad only offence.
> 
> I dot quite know what a reprimand is but on my application I said no to any criminal convictions and I'm worried they now think I'm a liar!
> 
> I genuinely thought I had no conviction as I did not have to go to court, received any paperwork nor a fine.
> 
> I told my CO about the situation and she told me to send a statement outlining all details of the offence and why I did not mention it on the application.
> 
> I have since done that and sent in my new police certificate and now my nerves are kicking in!
> 
> Should I be okay? Or is It likely my application will be denied?
> 
> Thanks guys I'd appreciate some advice!


 This is a problem. They wont/cant grant you a visa whilst you have an outstanding Court matter or are still subject to a sentence. Is the hearing before your 8 months wait will be up? Given you 'should receive a fine unless their is deception you may be ok if the court date is soon.


----------



## joshualowe11

I have has the court date it was on June 20th I pleaded guilty by post and had to pay a fine and received points on my licences it's all been dealt with now and I've submitted my second police certificate!


----------



## _shel

joshualowe11 said:


> I have has the court date it was on June 20th I pleaded guilty by post and had to pay a fine and received points on my licences it's all been dealt with now and I've submitted my second police certificate!


 There may be character concerns given everything wasn't declared. The offence in itself wouldnt be enough to stop them granting a visa but not declaring it is. 
Did you apologise, explain yourself and reasons for not doing so?


----------



## joshualowe11

Yeah I sent them character references and a signed statement explaining why I did not put it down on the application


----------



## mithi1988

hiya becky and all

Please tell me if there is any kind of problem arise with your file.....will your case officer speak to you? o straightly they will deny your application....please suggest.

regards,
mithi


----------



## Pari A

Hi Chirag could u please tell me what was ur dol

Regards 
Pari A


----------



## desai369

Pari A said:


> Hi Chirag could u please tell me what was ur dol
> 
> Regards
> Pari A


Hello Pari,

My dol was 16 Dec.Hope this help by the way you are not so far in getting Co to your file now,very soon.Are you from gujarat ahemadabad? 

Kind regards 

Chirag


----------



## _shel

joshualowe11 said:


> Yeah I sent them character references and a signed statement explaining why I did not put it down on the application


 Good  its not like its a string of offences hid and character references help. They may take extra time over it but it shouldnt be a major issue.


----------



## joshualowe11

Thanks for your words of encouragement Shel. My migration agent advised me to send a letter explaining why It was not declared and even said that I did not need to mention it on the application ad assured me i did nothing wrong as it was a reprimand. I just wished I mentioned it on my application as I'm a worrier! Hopefully it will all be fine!


----------



## Maulik1986

Hey Becky,

My partner's Visa has been GRANTED !!! finallyyyyy! Yaaay!!
Received the mail last night (8th Jul )..
All the best to you all and esp Becky! Thanks for everything! 

Cheers!


----------



## dineshdhanraj

Maulik1986 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> My partner's Visa has been GRANTED !!! finallyyyyy! Yaaay!!
> Received the mail last night (8th Jul )..
> All the best to you all and esp Becky! Thanks for everything!
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations Maulik !!! Hope you partner joins you in Australia soon !
Unable to find your username on SS.
Can you confirm your lodgement and final queue dates please? 

Regards,
dineshdhanraj


----------



## Maulik1986

dineshdhanraj said:


> Congratulations Maulik !!! Hope you partner joins you in Australia soon !
> Unable to find your username on SS.
> Can you confirm your lodgement and final queue dates please?
> 
> Regards,
> dineshdhanraj


Hi Dinesh,

Thank you very much. Yes, my partner will fly on this saturday so eagerly waiting for her.

FYI - My name is on row 88 of the SS. My date of lodgement was 27th Sept 2013, date of queue for final decision was on 24th June 14 and date of visa grant was 8th July 2014.

Hope this answers your query.

Regards,
Maulik


----------



## dineshdhanraj

Maulik1986 said:


> Hi Dinesh,
> 
> Thank you very much. Yes, my partner will fly on this saturday so eagerly waiting for her.
> 
> FYI - My name is on row 88 of the SS. My date of lodgement was 27th Sept 2013, date of queue for final decision was on 24th June 14 and date of visa grant was 8th July 2014.
> 
> Hope this answers your query.
> 
> Regards,
> Maulik


Thanks Maulik.

Good to know that AHC is consistent with its approach of finalizing applications as per lodgement date and not the date of queuing. 

Congratulations again to you and your partner !!!


----------



## apg12

Congrats on your visa grant!! I can't wait to know how it feels to finally get the visa! 

Has any visas lodged in November been granted yet???


----------



## Maulik1986

dineshdhanraj said:


> Thanks Maulik.
> 
> Good to know that AHC is consistent with its approach of finalizing applications as per lodgement date and not the date of queuing.
> 
> Congratulations again to you and your partner !!!



Hi Dinesh,

Thanks once again. Hope everyone including yourself can get the visa that you all are waiting for.. All the best..!!!

Regards,
Maulik


----------



## Maulik1986

apg12 said:


> Congrats on your visa grant!! I can't wait to know how it feels to finally get the visa!
> 
> Has any visas lodged in November been granted yet???


Thanks buddy.. It feels good that my partner will finally be here with me after 9 long months..!!! It is a very nice and positive feeling.. The hard bit now is to wait until she arrives.. 

Not sure about Nov lodgement.. Best to check the SS - https://docs.google.com/a/talent2.c...OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

All the best!!!

Regards,
Maulik


----------



## karthi.1984

Maulik1986 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> My partner's Visa has been GRANTED !!! finallyyyyy! Yaaay!!
> Received the mail last night (8th Jul )..
> All the best to you all and esp Becky! Thanks for everything!
> 
> Cheers!


Hey Maulik,

Big hearty congratulations mate!!!!!! Always great to hear some good news in the morning!!!!! Finally Family time..... enjoy mate!!!!!


----------



## Maulik1986

karthi.1984 said:


> Hey Maulik,
> 
> Big hearty congratulations mate!!!!!! Always great to hear some good news in the morning!!!!! Finally Family time..... enjoy mate!!!!!



Hey Karthick,

Thanks mate.. Your kind wishes are much appreciated...

You are right.. finally FAMILY time..!!!

Cheers,
Maulik


----------



## karthi.1984

Great news guys..... That's the 3rd grant in 3 days.... hope fully everyone eagerly waiting on their visas will get their grant soon....

Good luck everyone and keep us posted and share the great nes with us....


----------



## Sarab1

Maulik1986 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> My partner's Visa has been GRANTED !!! finallyyyyy! Yaaay!!
> Received the mail last night (8th Jul )..
> All the best to you all and esp Becky! Thanks for everything!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats maulik.. Good luck for future

Thanx becky and all others for replying to my previous query .


----------



## Maulik1986

Sarab1 said:


> Congrats maulik.. Good luck for future
> 
> Thanx becky and all others for replying to my previous query .


Thanks buddy...!!! Wish you the same...


----------



## UserS

Maulik1986 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> My partner's Visa has been GRANTED !!! finallyyyyy! Yaaay!!
> Received the mail last night (8th Jul )..
> All the best to you all and esp Becky! Thanks for everything!
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations Maulik1986!!!

As my Visa has been queued for final decision too, 
I would like to know:

If you were informed when your visa reached the front of the queue ? Asking this as I am currently out of the country and my CO told me they would let me know when to come back to India when the Visa reaches the front of the queue 

Thanks.


----------



## Maulik1986

UserS said:


> Congratulations Maulik1986!!!
> 
> As my Visa has been queued for final decision too,
> I would like to know:
> 
> If you were informed when your visa reached the front of the queue ? Asking this as I am currently out of the country and my CO told me they would let me know when to come back to India when the Visa reaches the front of the queue
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Buddy,

Actually no, they did not inform me about anything. It had already been more than 9 month since the date of lodgement and honestly, my agent was a bit of a fool and he didn't do anything. So I sent an email to my case officer requesting for priority. Got response back from CO in a day's time and after couple of emails back and forth, we were finally granted visa.

Hope this answers your query.

All the best for your visa.. Hopefully you will receive them soon..

Regards,
Maulik


----------



## UserS

Maulik1986 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Actually no, they did not inform me about anything. It had already been more than 9 month since the date of lodgement and honestly, my agent was a bit of a fool and he didn't do anything. So I sent an email to my case officer requesting for priority. Got response back from CO in a day's time and after couple of emails back and forth, we were finally granted visa.
> 
> Hope this answers your query.
> 
> All the best for your visa.. Hopefully you will receive them soon..
> 
> Regards,
> Maulik


Thank you for the reply 
I have been waiting for 11 months now and the Visa is in the final queue since May 2014 
And my case officer has sent me 2 mails yesterday which is very confusing :
first mail says:
"Your file has been queued for second stage assessment on 03/05/2014. Once we will reach to that date than only I can confirmed you about you exit from Australia. I will contact you only once your file will come front of the queue"
Second mail says:
"Applicant need to be out of Australia at the time of final decision "

I am very confused by the emails now.


----------



## sinayvalian

UserS said:


> Thank you for the reply
> I have been waiting for 11 months now and the Visa is in the final queue since May 2014
> And my case officer has sent me 2 mails yesterday which is very confusing :
> first mail says:
> "Your file has been queued for second stage assessment on 03/05/2014. Once we will reach to that date than only I can confirmed you about you exit from Australia. I will contact you only once your file will come front of the queue"
> Second mail says:
> "Applicant need to be out of Australia at the time of final decision "
> 
> I am very confused by the emails now.


Congratulations Maulik!!

Do you know if you have to exit Aus and return to India or you can go to some other country (NZ) and return once the visa is approved? I have relatives in NZ and can live for a month or so there till the visa gets granted. Thanks


----------



## mithi1988

sinayvalian said:


> Congratulations Maulik!!
> 
> Do you know if you have to exit Aus and return to India or you can go to some other country (NZ) and return once the visa is approved? I have relatives in NZ and can live for a month or so there till the visa gets granted. Thanks


Hiya dear,


Yes you have to definitely exit Australia for visa grant when your case officer will notify you... I want to suggest you, better to come india instead going other country because there are applicants on this forum who have been went to other country rather than india and stuck there for months .. we are not sure if you gonna get your visa in a month...choice is yours

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Pari A

Thanx Chirag
Well am from Mahdmdabad,gujrat.
I realy hope I shall be allocated a co soon
It's turning really hard and being impatient now as Iv already completed 28 weeks and it's 3rd day of 29th week.
No co yet 
Final que yet to come and then the wait game.
Looks like my wait to re unit with my hub is a long way to go.

Regards 
Pari A


----------



## mithi1988

hey PARI

Dear if you know recently AHC Have increased their time allocation frame to 30-31 week. So you have to wait bit more sorry for this. Dont be streesed out in 0ne week time you will get your CO.

Regrads,
mithi


----------



## mithi1988

hey user ,

by this mail we could understand that the visa grant queue is behind this date and you have to leave australia when they will notify you....dont worry if you are confused call AHC.

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Arvi_krish

Can anyone tell me where is link to payment in immiaccount.


----------



## Arvi_krish

Arvi_krish said:


> Can anyone tell me where is link to payment in immiaccount.


Can anyone pls urgently assist me


----------



## Pari A

Thank u Mithi,

I realy hope everything works out fast,
For everyone and they all get withe their betterhalf soon.

Regards,
Pari A


----------



## remya3012

Maulik1986 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> My partner's Visa has been GRANTED !!! finallyyyyy! Yaaay!!
> Received the mail last night (8th Jul )..
> All the best to you all and esp Becky! Thanks for everything!
> 
> Cheers!


CONGRATS !! Have fun..finally finally with your partner :high5: :dance:

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



apg12 said:


> Hi All,
> DOL on November 25th 2013... Put in final que June 6th


*Hey apg12,

Congratulations on getting your file in final queue :cheer2::cheer2: Hope you get your visa soon. Thanks for the update. Not long left now.

Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



Sandy123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some relief after a long wait A Case officer was allotted to my wife’s visa yesterday- 07/07/2014!!!.
> We have been asked to provide some additional information regarding evidence of relationship which we would be sending today.
> I will keep you guys posted when the application is placed in final queue
> 
> Regards,
> Sandy123


Hey Sandy123,

Congratulations on getting a CO allocated to your file. Hopefully you'll get your visa very soon.
Can you please *fill out the SS Update Form* with your CO details and Additional Documents requested list so I can update your application details in the main SS. The link to the Update Form is in my signature below.

*If google docs aren't working for you, then can you please private message me with the following details:-*
*CO Allocation Date:-
CO Name/Code:-
Additional Documents Requested:-
Additional Documents Submitted Date:-*

I look forward to your reply. Thanks for keeping us updated. Hope you get your visa soon.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



MCS2013 said:


> Hi Becky, hubby got his visa on 3/7. Agent told us on 4/7. Hubby arrived in austrlia 6/7. Praise God. Thank you to every one for support n friendship. Keep on encouraging each other. It can only bless you all. Stay blessed. M


*Many Many Congratulations MCS2013!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Wish you a beautiful re-union and a great life ahead. God Bless You and thank you for sharing such a great news with us.

Apologies for the late post, was having issues with internet at home 
Take Care.

Best Wishes,
Becky
*


----------



## Becky26

*Solution to the Google Docs Issue*



Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hi Becky,
> 
> Still I am unable to open the SS
> Could u please let me know the way
> 
> Many thanks
> Sravanthi*


Hey Sravanthi,

Below are the step of how to change the DNS, (what member dron suggested was the solution):-
Changing DNS Settings in Windows 8

This is for OS Windows 8. I have Windows 7 Home Premium on my laptop and the steps are exactly the same as Windows 8 so you shouldn't have any issues resolving the problem.

This issue we were facing was only happening to the users of government Internet Service Providers (ISP) i.e. BSNL and MTNL as the New Delhi High Court banned some websites, not sure of the date when the ban was implemented. My docs weren't working since Friday evening. The private ones like Airtel, TATA were working fine. Hence some users were still able to view the docs when some of us couldn't
Anyways!! Hope this helps. Let me know if it works. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

*about co officer*

Hello Becky and all,

Finally,CO made a contact with me.In morning i recieved a call from my CO asking some quetions on education qualification,employment of mine and my partner and name of company where my partner works currently etc.

Something around 15 mintues call time.Atlast he ask for additional documents like PCC and photos of australia with my partner.i will forward him asap.My co code is 15.Please update the SS.


Kind Regards

Chirag


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Arvi_krish said:


> Can anyone pls urgently assist me


Hi,
payment link will appear after submitting your application. (After step 26).


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



UserS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My Visa(subclass 309) has been queued for final decision since May 2014.
> have not heard anything since then.....hopefully will get to hear the good news soon
> Good Luck to all who are waiting for the Visa(309) grant!!!





UserS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and was reading the messages on this thread, I am in a similar situation.
> 
> I had applied for Spouse Visa 309 in Aug 2013 and the visa was queued for final decision on May 2014.
> Currently I am in Australia with my husband on Visitors visa since Jan 2014 as the waiting period was too long and I had notified my CO on the same.
> 
> My confusion is in this forum few people(sorry cant recall the names) have mentioned that they were asked by CO to return to India so that the Visa can be queued for final decision.But in the email I recieved by my CO she only stated the following:
> "I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for decision. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our decision maker. If any further information is required at that time we will contact you. Otherwise you will be notified of the visa decision."
> 
> So is it compulsory to return to India as I am still in Australia on Visitors Visa?
> I have not recieved any mil since then regarding the status of the Visa.
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey UserS,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view your details in the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*First of, Congratulations on getting your file in the final queue :cheer2::cheer2:

One of the few people would be myself who mentioned that the applicant should return to India once the file is sent to the final queue. I also mentioned that this is not a rule but AHC New Delhi seems to follow it quite strictly. 

So far applicants who have waited for AHC to notify them to leave Australia to satisfy the "offshore condition" and the ones who didn't return to India and travelled to Australia's neighbouring countries had to face horrible delays.
If AHC has to notify the applicant to go offshore, that file loses it's place in the final queue and is back put at the bottom of the pile. If the applicant has gone offshore and AHC is notified of that then the SCO grants the visa as soon as the file reaches the top.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## apg12

Maulik1986 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Actually no, they did not inform me about anything. It had already been more than 9 month since the date of lodgement and honestly, my agent was a bit of a fool and he didn't do anything. So I sent an email to my case officer requesting for priority. Got response back from CO in a day's time and after couple of emails back and forth, we were finally granted visa.
> 
> Hope this answers your query.
> 
> All the best for your visa.. Hopefully you will receive them soon..
> 
> Regards,
> Maulik




Hi Maulik
How did you request for priority? What did you say was your compelling and compassionate circumstance?

Thank


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



sweet83 said:


> Hello to all
> hey becky how are you dear? Sorry to not let you no that I am in Melbourne ...life is good here. Planning to go back to india for baby birth I am just curious what my baby visa status and citizenship. ..if you help me on this I am very thankful. ..what happened with your case any updates?
> Regards
> sweet83



Hey hey sweet83,

How are you and the little one doing? No need to apologize, :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono: I know how busy things can get once one lands in Australia.

As far your babies' visa/citizenship status goes, it depends on 2 factors which are:-
1. your partner's immigration status, i.e. if he is a a permanent resident or a citizen; and
2. if the child is born in Australia or outside.

If your partner is a permanent resident and the baby is born outside Australia, you will have to apply for a visa for your baby which could take 14 months to process.
Most child/children born outside Australia have to apply for Child (subclass 101) visa.
Below is a link from the DIBP website that explains things in detail:-
Children born to a permanent resident of Australia

BUT

If your partner is a citizen and the baby is born outside Australia, the baby is eligible for Citizenship by Decent which I'm guseeing will have to be applied for from the AHC New Delhi after the birth of the child. The processing time frame for AHC New Delhi is 15-20 working days.
Below is the link from the AHC New Delhi website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

*Children born in Australia automatically acquire Australian citizenship if at least one parent is an Australian citizen or permanent resident at the time of the child's birth. *
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

*My Case:- My CO requested for a new Indian PCC. I'm getting paperwork to acquire that PCC that's why things are taking so long. As soon as I provide my new PCC, my CO will forward my file to the final queue.
*
Hope you are enjoying Australia and are doing well. Take Care. Thanks for checking up on me. Please do share the good news with us when the little one arrives :becky::becky::becky::becky:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



dineshdhanraj said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Are you aware that you can still apply for your PCC provided you have adequate documents for your current address.
> 
> Agreed that it helps to add your spouse's name and address updated but that shouldnt stop you from applying for PCC.
> 
> Also some PSK's have walk-in's for their miscellaneous services / parents with small kids / elderly applicants etc. Have you checked if there's a PSK in your location which will allow you to walk in instead of waiting for an appointment?
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


Hey Dinesh,

Thank you for your help.
I went to my PSK and was told that I will not be issued a PCC until I get my passport re-issued with my updated details i.e. my husband's name and my current residential address on it.

I am aware of the walk-in service for PCC applicants, my PSK allows walk-ins. But before I can make use of that service I need to get my passport updated.

I am currently waiting for my appointment to apply for re-issue of my passport which is next week. 
Hopefully my passport is re-issued with no dramas. Thanks again for your post.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



desai369 said:


> Hello Becky and all ,
> 
> Finally,some ray of hope on my file,just called AHC and they said that CO is already allocated to my file,Dont know what is the code but the operator only inform me that CO is allocated to your file so wait for the response from your CO.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chirag


*Congratulations on getting a CO allocated to your file Chirag!!! :dance::dance: Hope things move along quickly and you get your visa soon. Thanks for keeping us updated. 

Can you please fill out the SS Update Form (link to which is mentioned in my signature below) so I can update your application details in the main SS.
Thanks for your time :smile:

Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

Pari A said:


> Hi Becky n all
> I asked once about pcc
> Have some query regarding the same.
> How do i submit my pcc to AHC
> I mean do I need to send them a hard copy or mail it to them.
> As I have applied through an agent I have no much idea on how to apply or submit additional documents.
> Am expecting pcc for 2 countries bye week end
> 
> 
> Regards ,
> Pari A


Hey Pari A,

Original PCC must be submitted (by post) to the AHC. You can either send it to your agent or VFS and they should forward them to AHC.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!:thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

Becky26 said:


> *Congratulations on getting a CO allocated to your file Chirag!!! :dance::dance: Hope things move along quickly and you get your visa soon. Thanks for keeping us updated.
> 
> Can you please fill out the SS Update Form (link to which is mentioned in my signature below) so I can update your application details in the main SS.
> Thanks for your time :smile:
> 
> Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*



Hello Becky,

I have just filled up ss update form link,also you will be surprise to know my CO told me to send scan copy of PCC and photos not original.Moreover,he also told me to scanned coloured print of pcc and than to email him.

Thanks

Chirag


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> Hey Dinesh,
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> I went to my PSK and was told that I will not be issued a PCC until I get my passport re-issued with my updated details i.e. my husband's name and my current residential address on it.
> 
> I am aware of the walk-in service for PCC applicants, my PSK allows walk-ins. But before I can make use of that service I need to get my passport updated.
> 
> I am currently waiting for my appointment to apply for re-issue of my passport which is next week.
> Hopefully my passport is re-issued with no dramas. Thanks again for your post.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Becky,

I really hope you get your passport re-issued ASAP ~~ All the best !! :hug:

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi Becky and All…
> 
> I have two questions, yeah I know it is too soon to ask but again I thought to keep myself updated. Becky & Remya you both have helped me with identifying the mail from IMMI as in what will be the Subject line and from whom it will be when I scroll through the mails. Yes indeed it has helped me to identify them easily without any trouble.
> 
> 1)	In the same manner, I would like to know how to identify a mail from a Case Officer. It will be the same just like I got my HAP ID and Acknowledgment request that is Correspondence as “From” and File number followed by my name as my “Subject”? What is their mail is all about? Do they mention their ID number or name? :typing: Do they provide their email address and extension number to speak to them directly?
> 
> 2)	I hope I do not require contacting AHC for crosschecking whether they have received my Medical Report sent by Max (Delhi).
> *


Hey Sushy,

When you are allocated a CO, the CO's email address is their [email protected]
The CO usually emails the applicant and introduces him/herself as your CO and will advise you of the additional documents they will need if they are required.

You can double check if you want to but there is no need for it. If the eMedical Information Sheet is giving you a date your medicals were submitted, that means they have been received by AHC too. 
Don't worry!! 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



robinpriya4ever said:


> Hi Becky ...I called AHc today ...our file was sent to final que on 17 June after my husband returned to India on 10 June..u were right ..I don't know when this waiting game is coming to an end .....😢😢😢...oh GOD give me the strength and patience to go through this.....


Hey robinpriya4ever,

See I told you! Now atleast you can relax and just cross the days off on your calendar. It's been 22 days since DOQ for you, not long left now. You should start packing and shopping and saying your good byes to the family.

In most cases, AHC doesn't forward the file to the final decision until the applicant has returned to India.
Good Luck!! Praying for your visa :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



MCS2013 said:


> Please update my timeline Becky, to visa granted 3/7. Family reunited.
> M


*
Many Many Congratulations!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead and a beautiful re-union. God Bless You. Thanks for sharing your good news with us. I have updated your details in the main SS. Apologize for the late wish, was experiencing internet issues at home.

AHC seems to be clearing the backlog slowly and gradually. Better than no grants 

Have a safe journey!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hiya becky and all
> 
> Please tell me if there is any kind of problem arise with your file.....will your case officer speak to you? o straightly they will deny your application....please suggest.
> 
> regards,
> mithi


Hey mithi,

There are no issues with my file. I just need to provide a new Indian PCC as the one I submitted at the time of application expired on June 02, 2014. I have updated my CO with what's going on by both email and phone. She emailed me back that I should be assured that she will be awaiting the submission of the requested document. So nothing to worry about.

I emailed her when my PSK date is for the passport re-issue application and told her that things might take longer than expected with the passport surrender and stuff. She told me she will wait and I told her that as soon as there are any developments in my case, I'll inform her.

GOD!!! I hope they don't deny my visa after all this. Not even thinking about the denial. Been through it once in the past and it wasn't fun. 
I know GOD will not make me go through that kind of misery and pain again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Maulik1986 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> My partner's Visa has been GRANTED !!! finallyyyyy! Yaaay!!
> Received the mail last night (8th Jul )..
> All the best to you all and esp Becky! Thanks for everything!
> 
> Cheers!


*
Many Many Congratulations Maulik!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead and a beautiful re-union. God Bless You. Thanks for sharing your good news with us. I have updated your details in the main SS. Apologize for the late wish, was experiencing internet issues at home.

Have a fun and safe journey!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

UserS said:


> Congratulations Maulik1986!!!
> 
> As my Visa has been queued for final decision too,
> I would like to know:
> 
> If you were informed when your visa reached the front of the queue ? Asking this as I am currently out of the country and my CO told me they would let me know when to come back to India when the Visa reaches the front of the queue
> 
> Thanks.


AHC will notify you to get offshore when your file reaches the top of the final queue and then put your file at the bottom of the queue. Better to get offshore without AHC having to notify you. It'll save you an extra month of wait.
In some cases, AHC doesn't even bother to notify the applicant and just leaves the file in the final queue. 

You are waiting for your visa, it is deemed that you know the conditions of the 309/100 visa application. That's why you've been waiting for 11 months.
That's what I always suggest applicants. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



desai369 said:


> Hello Becky and all,
> 
> Finally,CO made a contact with me.In morning i recieved a call from my CO asking some quetions on education qualification,employment of mine and my partner and name of company where my partner works currently etc.
> 
> Something around 15 mintues call time.Atlast he ask for additional documents like PCC and photos of australia with my partner.i will forward him asap.My co code is 15.Please update the SS.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Chirag


*Hey Chirag,

Congratulations on getting a CO allocated to your file :dance::dance:
Hope your get the visa soon. Your CO is pretty good and quick with making decisions. Lucky to have got him 

Good Luck mate!! Thanks for keeping us updated. I have updated your details in the main SS.

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> I have just filled up ss update form link,also you will be surprise to know my CO told me to send scan copy of PCC and photos not original.Moreover,he also told me to scanned coloured print of pcc and than to email him.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chirag


I thought PCC needs to be submitted in original to the AHC, as mentioned in the 309/100 visa application document checklist :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

Has anyone else been requested for a scanned copy of their PCC?
Look forward to some replies. Thanks for your time everyone :smile:

Good Luck Chirag!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thanks*



remya3012 said:


> Becky,
> 
> I really hope you get your passport re-issued ASAP ~~ All the best !! :hug:
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Thanks a lot Remya!! 

Not long till you get your visa approved :dance::dance:

:hug::hug:
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST
*​Below is the updated Prediction List:-
SS User--------------------Days in Queue---------Total Days since DOL
loveforever--------------------91--------------------------319
robinpriya4ever----------------82-------------------------255
MCS2013-----------------------62-------------------------239lane:
lonestar56---------------------40-------------------------224lane:
Varun Chokkarapu-------------43-------------------------285lane:
harman87---------------------59-------------------------278
a_30july----------------------53--------------------------342 (Visa can be granted anytime)
Arathi------------------------55-------------------------249
Sydney22---------------------27------------------------211lane:
Sravanthi---------------------41-------------------------236
shifa882----------------------38------------------------272lane:
Jyoti10------------------------35------------------------287
applepie24---------------------31-----------------------231
gaurav.a.shah------------------25------------------------297
kaurm-------------------------25-------------------------222
remya3012------------------19--------------------------223
karthi.1984-----------------19---------------------------214
tanvilamba------------------18--------------------------227
Parul Ahuja-----------------18--------------------------222
Maulik----------------------14--------------------------284lane:
dineshdhanraj--------------12--------------------------222
Sam88---------------------12---------------------------220

6 gone, 16 more to go!! Good Luck everyone!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sravanthi,
> 
> Below are the step of how to change the DNS, (what member dron suggested was the solution):-
> Changing DNS Settings in Windows 8
> 
> This is for OS Windows 8. I have Windows 7 Home Premium on my laptop and the steps are exactly the same as Windows 8 so you shouldn't have any issues resolving the problem.
> 
> This issue we were facing was only happening to the users of government Internet Service Providers (ISP) i.e. BSNL and MTNL as the New Delhi High Court banned some websites, not sure of the date when the ban was implemented. My docs weren't working since Friday evening. The private ones like Airtel, TATA were working fine. Hence some users were still able to view the docs when some of us couldn't
> Anyways!! Hope this helps. Let me know if it works.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Hi Becky,
A great relief.. finally it's working 
Thanks for the information buddy :hug::hug:

Many thanks
Sravanthi*


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hi Becky,
> A great relief.. finally it's working
> Thanks for the information buddy :hug::hug:
> 
> Many thanks
> Sravanthi*


No worries!!! :nod::nod:
Happy to help.


----------



## Sandy123

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sandy123,
> 
> Congratulations on getting a CO allocated to your file. Hopefully you'll get your visa very soon.
> Can you please *fill out the SS Update Form* with your CO details and Additional Documents requested list so I can update your application details in the main SS. The link to the Update Form is in my signature below.
> 
> *If google docs aren't working for you, then can you please private message me with the following details:-*
> *CO Allocation Date:-
> CO Name/Code:-
> Additional Documents Requested:-
> Additional Documents Submitted Date:-*
> 
> I look forward to your reply. Thanks for keeping us updated. Hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I have updated the form with all details so far. Our file has been placed in final assessment queue on 08/07/2014. Waiting game begins for grant.
Thanks for your kind words.

Cheers
Sandy123


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



Sandy123 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I have updated the form with all details so far. Our file has been placed in final assessment queue on 08/07/2014. Waiting game begins for grant.
> Thanks for your kind words.
> 
> Cheers
> Sandy123


*Congratulations on getting your file in the final queue :dance::dance:
Hope you get your visa soon. Thanks for updating us. 
I have updated your details in the main SS.

Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Arvi_krish

Can anyone tell from whom all we can get our documents certified in India?


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Can anyone tell from whom all we can get our documents certified in India?


I think Notary of India and any gazetted government officer.
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks!* :smile:


----------



## human1234

Congratulations who got the grant n
Co allicated


----------



## desai369

Becky26 said:


> *Hey Chirag,
> 
> Congratulations on getting a CO allocated to your file :dance::dance:
> Hope your get the visa soon. Your CO is pretty good and quick with making decisions. Lucky to have got him
> 
> Good Luck mate!! Thanks for keeping us updated. I have updated your details in the main SS.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*



Hey Becky, 

Thanks somuch for your response.

I have already send him the documents he requested today and now waiting for his response.Would be really happy if he forward my file to final que process.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Again,Iam really thankful to you as you advise me to get pcc done before CO allocation and i manage to do that which saved my 20 days for my CO and me both to wait to get that document.You know what i got my PCC on 07 july,CO on 8 July,requested PCC on 9 july,forwarded him on 09 July(Same day).Iam still surprise lukily all this process moved on very quickly.

Kind Regards

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



desai369 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Thanks somuch for your response.
> 
> I have already send him the documents he requested today and now waiting for his response.Would be really happy if he forward my file to final que process.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Again,Iam really thankful to you as you advise me to get pcc done before CO allocation and i manage to do that which saved my 20 days for my CO and me both to wait to get that document.You know what i got my PCC on 07 july,CO on 8 July,requested PCC on 9 july,forwarded him on 09 July(Same day).Iam still surprise lukily all this process moved on very quickly.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Chirag



No worries, Chirag!! Always happy to help :smile::smile::smile::smile:
Haha yeah!! Good you took my advice and applied for the PCC before CO allocation. Things like these can both hurry up the process and delay it one is not being cautious. After all, the delay is only causes the applicant more stress and pain. The CO only puts the file aside until the applicant sends the requested document.

Hopefully your CO will forward your file to the final queue very soon. Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey Ansh311,

Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you received any update from AHC regarding your visa applications (visitor and partner). It's taking so long, 10 more days until your application completes the "12 month global processing time frame". 
Have you spoken to your case officer?

Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time :smile:
Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey scorpionkingpn,

Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you received any update from AHC regarding your partner visa application. It's been quite a while and as per your details in the main SS, your file is yet to be sent to the final queue. 
Have you spoken to your case officer? Kindly update us.

Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time 
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey nairdh,

Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you received any update from AHC regarding your partner visa application. It's been quite a while and as per your details in the main SS, your file is yet to be sent to the final queue. Any reason why things seem to be taking longer than usual?
Have you spoken to your case officer? Kindly update us.

Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time 
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey Biroh,

Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you received any update from AHC regarding your partner visa application. It's been quite a while and as per your details in the main SS, your file is yet to be sent to the final queue. Any reason why things seem to be taking time?
Have you spoken to your case officer? Kindly update us.

Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time 
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update from my side.

We emailed our case officer about the status on our application, and got this response from her today:

" As advised previously your application is queued for decision.

We would advise/contact you once your application comes in front of decision que."

So frustrating, don't know still how long it will take? Our 1st wedding anniversary is also coming soon in last week of July. I hope my wife gets her Visa by than.

Regards,
Gaurav.


----------



## scorpionkingpn

*Stil waitin*

Dear Becky....

My file has been in queue since 14th May 2014
I had updated in the ss long bac

In June my co said I wud get my visa in July first week...till now absolutely no news
I called ahc last week nd they told the global time frame blah blah

Am super depressed nd stil anxiously waitin for my visa

My co and doq details are similar to user artis 
Hope we get our grants soon

Nd Becky I truly respect u for d great work u r doin
Plz keep up this selfless attitude wherever u go!my prayers always ther for ur visa

Best regards
Nisha






Becky26 said:


> Hey scorpionkingpn,
> 
> Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you received any update from AHC regarding your partner visa application. It's been quite a while and as per your details in the main SS, your file is yet to be sent to the final queue.
> Have you spoken to your case officer? Kindly update us.
> 
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Not Long to Go Now!*



gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a quick update from my side.
> 
> We emailed our case officer about the status on our application, and got this response from her today:
> 
> " As advised previously your application is queued for decision.
> 
> We would advise/contact you once your application comes in front of decision que."
> 
> So frustrating, don't know still how long it will take? Our 1st wedding anniversary is also coming soon in last week of July. I hope my wife gets her Visa by than.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.


Hey Gaurav,

How are you? Thanks for updating us. As per AHC and SS records, AHC is granting visas between 32-45 days since DOQ. So far it's been 27 days for your file in the final queue. Not long to go now. Hope you get the visa soon. 
Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arathi

HI Nisha,

I know its very frustrating.Looking at the sequence of approvals, it is clear that AHC is prioritising files based on the DOL and not DOQ. Said that, your visa should go through soon. I was told to directly contact the case officer if I don't get an update by 21st of this month. I again called AHC today to confirm my DOQ and had to hear the same old 8 - 12 months story.:blah: I believe, contacting these operators will only drive us more crazy. :smash:What he said was "We have many files in the queue and we process on first come first serve basis". Looking at our SS, what he told me doesn't make sense. Then I had to ask him how come one of my friends (didn't mention the name) who applied after me, queued after me, get his VISA? and he was like I am not the right person to comment on that, please contact your case officer. So ya, we have an option to directly contact the case officer for queries regarding the application. I would suggest you to send an email directly to your case officer asking for updates. Please let us know how you go. Good times are not far.Pack your bags and wait for the surprise.:fingerscrossed:

Cheers
Arathi







scorpionkingpn said:


> Dear Becky....
> 
> My file has been in queue since 14th May 2014
> I had updated in the ss long bac
> 
> In June my co said I wud get my visa in July first week...till now absolutely no news
> I called ahc last week nd they told the global time frame blah blah
> 
> Am super depressed nd stil anxiously waitin for my visa
> 
> My co and doq details are similar to user artis
> Hope we get our grants soon
> 
> Nd Becky I truly respect u for d great work u r doin
> Plz keep up this selfless attitude wherever u go!my prayers always ther for ur visa
> 
> Best regards
> Nisha


----------



## Swapav

scorpionkingpn said:


> Dear Becky....
> 
> My file has been in queue since 14th May 2014
> I had updated in the ss long bac
> 
> In June my co said I wud get my visa in July first week...till now absolutely no news
> I called ahc last week nd they told the global time frame blah blah
> 
> Am super depressed nd stil anxiously waitin for my visa
> 
> My co and doq details are similar to user artis
> Hope we get our grants soon
> 
> Nd Becky I truly respect u for d great work u r doin
> Plz keep up this selfless attitude wherever u go!my prayers always ther for ur visa
> 
> Best regards
> Nisha


Hi Nisha 
Can you pls provide your DOL. My file was sent for final queue on 16 May. 
My DOL is 15/11/13. So far nothing from the AHC.
Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



scorpionkingpn said:


> Dear Becky....
> 
> My file has been in queue since 14th May 2014
> I had updated in the ss long bac
> 
> In June my co said I wud get my visa in July first week...till now absolutely no news
> I called ahc last week nd they told the global time frame blah blah
> 
> Am super depressed nd stil anxiously waitin for my visa
> 
> My co and doq details are similar to user artis
> Hope we get our grants soon
> 
> Nd Becky I truly respect u for d great work u r doin
> Plz keep up this selfless attitude wherever u go!my prayers always ther for ur visa
> 
> Best regards
> Nisha


Hey Nisha,

How are you? Thank you for your kind words and your prayers, I need them ray2:ray2: I appreciate it!!
Thanks for your reply. Don't worry you should be getting your visa very soon. AHC gives that particular reply to almost every caller who wants to know when their visa will be approved. 

There are quite a few applicants in the SS who have been waiting for a long time now. I'm pretty sure AHC will pick up its pace of granting visas as there are many still waiting and they are well overdue to get their visas approved, at least as per the current processing method. So far 2 visas have been granted in the last 3 days, which I think is great!! Something is better than nothing especially after the visa drought we had that lasted over 4 weeks.
Hold onto that patience and I'm sure happy days are almost at hand.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!:thumb::thumb:
Please do share the good news with us when it comes. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Please Fill out SS Update Form*



Swapav said:


> Hi Nisha
> Can you pls provide your DOL. My file was sent for final queue on 16 May.
> My DOL is 15/11/13. So far nothing from the AHC.
> Thanks


Hey Swapav,

Can you please fill out the SS Update Form with your CO allocation and DOQ details so I can updated your application details in the main SS. I had you marked inactive as there were no updates from you.

The link to the SS Update Form is mentioned in my signature below. Thanks for your time. Look forward to your reply.
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandz03

Hi Becky and all,

A quick update I have been advised that my file has been placed in DOQ as of yesterday.

Wishing you all the best and hoping to hear something soon.

Regards,
Sandz


----------



## Swapav

Becky26 said:


> Hey Swapav,
> 
> Can you please fill out the SS Update Form with your CO allocation and DOQ details so I can updated your application details in the main SS. I had you marked inactive as there were no updates from you.
> 
> The link to the SS Update Form is mentioned in my signature below. Thanks for your time. Look forward to your reply.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Dear Becky
I tried updating the ss many times but I'm unable to update it. Really sorry about that. It would be great if you can do it or else it's fine with me.
My DOL - 15/11/13
CO detailed- 03/5/14
Final queue - 16/5/14
Thanks a lot. Hope you and everyone here get there visas soon.
Take Care


----------



## Ansh311

Becky26 said:


> Hey Ansh311,
> 
> Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you received any update from AHC regarding your visa applications (visitor and partner). It's taking so long, 10 more days until your application completes the "12 month global processing time frame".
> Have you spoken to your case officer?
> 
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time :smile:
> Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hello Becky,
Nothing new this side.... Case officer says that they are still waiting for security clearance from external agency..
I am withdrawing my tourist visa application tomorrow.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



sandz03 said:


> Hi Becky and all,
> 
> A quick update I have been advised that my file has been placed in DOQ as of yesterday.
> 
> Wishing you all the best and hoping to hear something soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Sandz


*Congratulations Sandz!!! on getting the file in final queue so quick :dance::dance:
Hope you get the visa soon. Thanks for updating us. 
Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Swapav said:


> Dear Becky
> I tried updating the ss many times but I'm unable to update it. Really sorry about that. It would be great if you can do it or else it's fine with me.
> My DOL - 15/11/13
> CO detailed- 03/5/14
> Final queue - 16/5/14
> Thanks a lot. Hope you and everyone here get there visas soon.
> Take Care


Hey!!!

Thanks a lot for your reply. I have now updated your application details in the main SS. Good Luck hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Ansh311 said:


> Hello Becky,
> Nothing new this side.... Case officer says that they are still waiting for security clearance from external agency..
> I am withdrawing my tourist visa application tomorrow.


Hey man!!!

I'm so sorry to hear about this delay on your front. Did the CO say how much longer your visa will take as you are nearing the 12 month global processing time frame??
This is so crap, what AHC is doing. 

I think withdrawing you visitor visa application is a wise decision seeing how long things are taking. If they grant you one visa the other one will be granted not long after that as according to them they are waiting for the security clearance.

Good Luck mate!! Hope everything works out for you. Please do keep us updated on how you go with withdrawing the visitor visa application. 
Praying for your grant ray2:ray2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## scorpionkingpn

My date of lodgement is 18th Oct 2013


----------



## UserS

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*First of, Congratulations on getting your file in the final queue :cheer2::cheer2:

One of the few people would be myself who mentioned that the applicant should return to India once the file is sent to the final queue. I also mentioned that this is not a rule but AHC New Delhi seems to follow it quite strictly. 

So far applicants who have waited for AHC to notify them to leave Australia to satisfy the "offshore condition" and the ones who didn't return to India and travelled to Australia's neighbouring countries had to face horrible delays.
If AHC has to notify the applicant to go offshore, that file loses it's place in the final queue and is back put at the bottom of the pile. If the applicant has gone offshore and AHC is notified of that then the SCO grants the visa as soon as the file reaches the top.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the information Becky 
I have booked my return ticket and am travelling to India next week.
Have notified my CO on the same, hopefully my application reaches the front of the final queue .....


----------



## remya3012

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a quick update from my side.
> 
> We emailed our case officer about the status on our application, and got this response from her today:
> 
> " As advised previously your application is queued for decision.
> 
> We would advise/contact you once your application comes in front of decision que."
> 
> So frustrating, don't know still how long it will take? Our 1st wedding anniversary is also coming soon in last week of July. I hope my wife gets her Visa by than.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.


Hi Gaurav,

I totally understand your frustration....our first anniversary is in the 3rd week of August and since we never had the chance to have any of our 'firsts' together..am really hoping that I get my visa by then!! Hope your wife gets the visa ASAP!!

Regards,
Remya


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Becky26 said:


> Hey Gaurav,
> 
> How are you? Thanks for updating us. As per AHC and SS records, AHC is granting visas between 32-45 days since DOQ. So far it's been 27 days for your file in the final queue. Not long to go now. Hope you get the visa soon.
> Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky and everyone,
Do you reckon it would be a good idea to reply back to the case officer asking why the other applicants who applied after me already got the visa? Or it would be a bad idea?
I already have my wife's return ticket scheduled for 15th July hoping she would've got the visa by than, but looks like I would have to reschedule her ticket to a later date. Don't know what to do. Please give your views everyone and anyone.

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

remya3012 said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> I totally understand your frustration....our first anniversary is in the 3rd week of August and since we never had the chance to have any of our 'firsts' together..am really hoping that I get my visa by then!! Hope your wife gets the visa ASAP!!
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Hi Remya,

I hope you get your visa soon as well.

Regards,
Gaurav.


----------



## dineshdhanraj

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi Becky and everyone,
> Do you reckon it would be a good idea to reply back to the case officer asking why the other applicants who applied after me already got the visa? Or it would be a bad idea?
> I already have my wife's return ticket scheduled for 15th July hoping she would've got the visa by than, but looks like I would have to reschedule her ticket to a later date. Don't know what to do. Please give your views everyone and anyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav


Hi Gaurav,

You defenitely can ! it is one way of pressurising the case officer and to throw the spotlight / attention on your file.

But keep in mind it may also backfire. Please avoid giving out specifics but say that you personally are aware of applicants lodged & queued after yourself but have been finalized ahead of you.

Just ask them to confirm if their stance that 'applications are processed as per the lodgement date still holds good once cases are queued' !

Let us know how you go !!!

Regards,
dineshdhanraj


----------



## sandz03

Becky26 said:


> *Congratulations Sandz!!! on getting the file in final queue so quick :dance::dance:
> Hope you get the visa soon. Thanks for updating us.
> Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Thanks Becky

I am glad that finally it is in the last stages after all the struggle.:wacko:

I was happy to know that already 2 Visas been granted so far.:eek2:

Hopefully its not too long to go for us. :cheer2:

I believe AHC needs a :whip: to move things faster, also I guess they are under immense pressure :target:

After all the 6 weeks visa drought season it was like :deadhorse:

Anyways lets all hope for the best especially applicants nearing their 1 year anniversary. 

Cheers 

Sandz


----------



## sandz03

Hi All,

In reference to the SS google doc. I see that there are 26+ files awaiting for final decision to be granted.:fish:
I am hoping at least 15+ will be cleared by the end of this month. :fingerscrossed:ray:
Some applications have almost crossed the standard processing times :attention:
All I could say to them is "its worth the waiting gold" :clock:
I wonder why AHC doesn't process applications quicker once DOQ :bump2:
Apart from CO asking for additional documents :boink: CO has assessed and checked the file and sent to DOQ :doh: why more 30-45 days time for SCO to grant visa?:spy:
I just cant figure out why their procedures are so complicated :der:. every time you call AHC for a query their standard answer :noidea::blah:

Anyways lets us keep posting updates. :hug:

Cheers

Sandz


----------



## dineshdhanraj

sandz03 said:


> I wonder why AHC doesn't process applications quicker once DOQ :bump2:
> Apart from CO asking for additional documents :boink: CO has assessed and checked the file and sent to DOQ :doh: why more 30-45 days time for SCO to grant visa?:spy:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandz


Hi Sandz,

Been thinking about the same too. When a CO makes time to review an applicant's file and ensure that all documents are upto date and present, why on earth have them wait another 30-45 days to grant their visa? 

Maybe applicants who have their visas granted can answer these questions 

- What is done as part of this last step? 
- Does the same case office who send their file to the queue send out the grant email or is it a different case officer? 
- What is mentioned as part of the grant email?

Regards,
dineshdhanraj


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

sandz03 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In reference to the SS google doc. I see that there are 26+ files awaiting for final decision to be granted.:fish:
> I am hoping at least 15+ will be cleared by the end of this month. :fingerscrossed:ray:
> Some applications have almost crossed the standard processing times :attention:
> All I could say to them is "its worth the waiting gold" :clock:
> I wonder why AHC doesn't process applications quicker once DOQ :bump2:
> Apart from CO asking for additional documents :boink: CO has assessed and checked the file and sent to DOQ :doh: why more 30-45 days time for SCO to grant visa?:spy:
> I just cant figure out why their procedures are so complicated :der:. every time you call AHC for a query their standard answer :noidea::blah:
> 
> Anyways lets us keep posting updates. :hug:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandz


*I too even can't understand what's the standard processing time frame.
It's been 44 days from DOQ, yesterday i mailed to my CO n got a reply that

"The indicative time frame for your case finalization will be either end of this month or by early week of August" 

Just can't estimate what's the time frame AHC is following & how does it vary from file to file 

Anyways hope AHC should awake and issue the grants before their standard processing time :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Good luck everyone
Sravanthi*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*Hi loveforever,

How r u doing? Just wondering it's 94 days from the DOQ (crossed 3 months )
Have u heard anything from AHC/ Did u contact u r CO?

Please do update with us :fingerscrossed:

Good luck 
Sravanthi*


----------



## apg12

"The indicative time frame for your case finalization will be either end of this month or by early week of August" 

We are in the same boat..were told that it can be at least another month! When will this end? Everyday it is getting harder...


----------



## harman87

Hi Everyone!
Congrats on visas granted. My CO is not replying to emails. I've been writing to her from last 2 months. Been asking about my wife's visa. But no reply. what should I do? Please suggest me. Its more than 2 months since they put my wife's file in final decision queue. I can't understand why they taking so long? I don't understand why CO'S can't make decisions for our files? Its really annoying. We paying lot of money for our visa. why they can't hire more people?

feeling annoyed


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

apg12 said:


> "The indicative time frame for your case finalization will be either end of this month or by early week of August"
> 
> We are in the same boat..were told that it can be at least another month! When will this end? Everyday it is getting harder...


True!!!,
Whenever we ask, they are go on increasing the time frame hwell:hwell:
Don't know when it will end, and when we gonna reach the time frame :faint2::faint2:


----------



## remya3012

harman87 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Congrats on visas granted. My CO is not replying to emails. I've been writing to her from last 2 months. Been asking about my wife's visa. But no reply. what should I do? Please suggest me. Its more than 2 months since they put my wife's file in final decision queue. I can't understand why they taking so long? I don't understand why CO'S can't make decisions for our files? Its really annoying. We paying lot of money for our visa. why they can't hire more people?
> 
> feeling annoyed


Just sent a mail to my CO asking for indicate visa grant date..let's see what she replies !! I know my file has been on final queue for 22 days only and it isn't time yet for the grant considering the average timeframe...but I lose nothing sending a mail and seeing if I do get a replyop2:

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

harman87 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Congrats on visas granted. My CO is not replying to emails. I've been writing to her from last 2 months. Been asking about my wife's visa. But no reply. what should I do? Please suggest me. Its more than 2 months since they put my wife's file in final decision queue. I can't understand why they taking so long? I don't understand why CO'S can't make decisions for our files? Its really annoying. We paying lot of money for our visa. why they can't hire more people?
> 
> feeling annoyed


*I am sure your wife will be having CO's direct contact number, u can call her directly, and know the status :fingerscrossed:

Good luck
Sravanthi*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

remya3012 said:


> Just sent a mail to my CO asking for indicate visa grant date..let's see what she replies !! I know my file has been on final queue for 22 days only and it isn't time yet for the grant considering the average timeframe...but I lose nothing sending a mail and seeing if I do get a replyop2:
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


* True !!!!
Let us know what reply u got :fingerscrossed:

Good luck
Sravanthi*


----------



## raman0082000

*processing time*

Hi i m new member here and i am wondering how long it takes to get partner visa after your file go to the final queue of desicion?


----------



## karthi.1984

remya3012 said:


> Just sent a mail to my CO asking for indicate visa grant date..let's see what she replies !! I know my file has been on final queue for 22 days only and it isn't time yet for the grant considering the average timeframe...but I lose nothing sending a mail and seeing if I do get a replyop2:
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Hi Remya,

let me know how you go as we are in the same DOQ. if you do get a reply I might send one to my CO... hopefully u ll get a reply soon rather than forever...


----------



## remya3012

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *I am sure your wife will be having CO's direct contact number, u can call her directly, and know the status :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Good luck
> Sravanthi*



I don't have the CO's direct number..how do I get it?


----------



## raman0082000

hi

my file is in final queue for 6 days now.there is nothing we can do untill it reach the top of the queue


----------



## sandz03

As I read the above posts I feel that everyone is equally or more frustrated with the processing times and especially the answers you get back.. Not at all straight forward. 

You now I am at the verge of loosing it, where I would say "just grant our visas and get over it"


----------



## karthi.1984

remya3012 said:


> I don't have the CO's direct number..how do I get it?


hi remya,

it should be on the email you received from your CO saying he has sent your file for final assessment.


----------



## remya3012

karthi.1984 said:


> Hi Remya,
> 
> let me know how you go as we are in the same DOQ. if you do get a reply I might send one to my CO... hopefully u ll get a reply soon rather than forever...



Sure will let you know


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

remya3012 said:


> I don't have the CO's direct number..how do I get it?


*Oh apologies !!!

I got my CO's direct contact number when he sent an e-mail to me 
It is there below his signature 

Hope this helps
Sravanthi*


----------



## remya3012

karthi.1984 said:


> hi remya,
> 
> it should be on the email you received from your CO saying he has sent your file for final assessment.


No..nothing on the final queue paper..does somebopdy else have my CO's direct number?? I don't have the code for my CO..but first letter of first name and lastname are -RA ..


----------



## remya3012

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Oh apologies !!!
> 
> I got my CO's direct contact number when he sent an e-mail to me
> It is there below his signature
> 
> Hope this helps
> Sravanthi*


Hope she replies to my mail then


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

raman0082000 said:


> Hi i m new member here and i am wondering how long it takes to get partner visa after your file go to the final queue of desicion?


*Hey raman0082000,

Welcome to the forum :welcome::welcome:

Could please fill your visa application details when you have applied, so I can add them in our Spread Sheet(SS), from where we keep track of how Australian High Commission works.

You can fill the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT...HENEA/viewform

and also you can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...kY0x2aEE#gid=9

And for the query u have asked, 

As of now as per the SS it is taking 35-42 days from the DOQ, but it may vary from each applicant. And the time frames may change as well 

Good luck for your early visa grant
Sravanthi*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

sandz03 said:


> As I read the above posts I feel that everyone is equally or more frustrated with the processing times and especially the answers you get back.. Not at all straight forward.
> 
> You now I am at the verge of loosing it, where I would say "just grant our visas and get over it"


*Hey sandz03 and everyone on this forum,

Please don't stress yourself, If we keep on thinking about the grants, it's making our time n our life more worse but nothing changes the grant date. Just leave it to the GOD.When we are destined to get then we will. And it's for sure finally AHC has to grant the visa 

Just enjoy the life in INDIA, be with your loving parents, friends & relatives. It is the best time I can say 

GOD bless u all
Sravanthi
*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

remya3012 said:


> Hope she replies to my mail then


*Hope she replies to u  Wish u good luck remya *


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hey raman0082000,
> 
> Welcome to the forum :welcome::welcome:
> 
> Could please fill your visa application details when you have applied, so I can add them in our Spread Sheet(SS), from where we keep track of how Australian High Commission works.
> 
> You can fill the form by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT...HENEA/viewform
> 
> and also you can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...kY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> And for the query u have asked,
> 
> As of now as per the SS it is taking 35-42 days from the DOQ, but it may vary from each applicant. And the time frames may change as well
> 
> Good luck for your early visa grant
> Sravanthi*


*Hi raman0082000,

I have filled u r details in SS 

now you can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...kY0x2aEE#gid=9

If u have any queries, we are happy to help you

Good luck mate
Sravanthi*


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



UserS said:


> Thanks for the information Becky
> I have booked my return ticket and am travelling to India next week.
> Have notified my CO on the same, hopefully my application reaches the front of the final queue .....


Hey UserS,

No worries!! happy to help. 
Good that you decided to return back to India. Hope you get your visa soon.
And email and call your CO as soon as you get to India.
Good Luck!!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi Becky and everyone,
> Do you reckon it would be a good idea to reply back to the case officer asking why the other applicants who applied after me already got the visa? Or it would be a bad idea?
> I already have my wife's return ticket scheduled for 15th July hoping she would've got the visa by than, but looks like I would have to reschedule her ticket to a later date. Don't know what to do. Please give your views everyone and anyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav


Hey Gaurav,

To be very honest if I were you, I wouldn't ask this question to my CO. There are very high chances of your CO getting annoyed, that's the last thing you want. 

The applicant is still in Australia?? As per the information in the SS, I thought the applicant returned to India on May 26, 2014.

*The longer the applicant takes to depart Australia, the longer it'll take to get the partner visa approved.* AHC might not even notify you to depart Australia. And if they do, they will put your file at the bottom of the final queue pile of files. AHC cannot be blamed for the delay at that time as the applicant is meant to know as well as satisfy the conditions of the 309/100 visa application i.e. be offshore to get the visa approved.

*If I were you, I'd get the applicant back to India ASAP!! as it's already been 28 days for your file in the final queue. As per the SS, AHC grants visa between 32-45 days since DOQ. And inform AHC of the applicant's departure from Australia.*

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sandz03 said:


> Thanks Becky
> 
> I am glad that finally it is in the last stages after all the struggle.:wacko:
> 
> I was happy to know that already 2 Visas been granted so far.:eek2:
> 
> Hopefully its not too long to go for us. :cheer2:
> 
> I believe AHC needs a :whip: to move things faster, also I guess they are under immense pressure :target:
> 
> After all the 6 weeks visa drought season it was like :deadhorse:
> 
> Anyways lets all hope for the best especially applicants nearing their 1 year anniversary.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandz


No worries Sandz!! Hope you get your visa soon.
AHC seems to be waking up from it's very frustrating sleep slowly and gradually.
it's going to be 1 year for Ansh311, myself and a_30july very soon. 
And the good news still seems to be very distant. GOD only knows when the happy day will come hwell:hwell:hwell:hwell:

Good Luck to you!! Please do share the good news with us when it comes. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Hi Becky ..I called Ahc as per your advice ..and u were right ..the file was sent to final que on 17 June after my husband returned back on 10 June.....will there be any consideration for us in final que as we were already in final que since 16 April ...the answer I get from everyone is wait..wait...waitttttttttt😳


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



robinpriya4ever said:


> Hi Becky ..I called Ahc as per your advice ..and u were right ..the file was sent to final que on 17 June after my husband returned back on 10 June.....will there be any consideration for us in final que as we were already in final que since 16 April ...the answer I get from everyone is wait..wait...waitttttttttt��


Hey darl!!!

I'm so sorry to hear this news. But I had a feeling that this might have happened and that's why things were taking longer than usual. That's why I suggested you should call AHC.
I have updated you DOQ in the main SS. It's been 23 days since your file was sent to the final queue as of June 17. And as you must already know in most cases AHC is granting visas between 32-45 days since DOQ. Still not long to go for you. 

*If I were you, I'd get excited and start packing, shopping and making travel arrangements as now you know exactly what's happening with your file. Better than being in oblivion. *

Hope this helps. This is it!!!! *Good News is at hand, don't give up just yet.* :dance::dance:
Good Luck girl!! :thumb::thumb: Praying for your grant.
Please do share the good news with us when it comes.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Hi everyone 
I called ahc n they said all the files will finalized this month who applied till dec 2013

Thanks


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Thanks a lot Becky ...😊


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Hi human1234 ...great news..!!!..did u speak with the operator or the case officer ..???


----------



## tanvilamba

human1234 said:


> Hi everyone
> I called ahc n they said all the files will finalized this month who applied till dec 2013
> 
> Thanks


Hi human1234,

That seems like great news! 

Could you let me know if they gave any more details. I mean finalize as in sent to the final queue or granted visas? 

Sorry if I m asking too much details but this wait is the worst thing that can happen to anyone. 

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## KG_AUS

human1234 said:


> Hi everyone
> I called ahc n they said all the files will finalized this month who applied till dec 2013
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

After seeing this, I m thinking I should have applied a day earlier to meet the criteria. Damn!


----------



## desai369

human1234 said:


> Hi everyone
> I called ahc n they said all the files will finalized this month who applied till dec 2013
> 
> Thanks



Hey Human1234,

Did you got CO assign to your file ?Is there any progress whatsoever in your file ?

If yes than Kindly Please update SS or please share the details over here.

Thanks for sharing above news.

All the best.

Kind Regards

Chirag


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Becky26 said:


> Hey Gaurav,
> 
> To be very honest if I were you, I wouldn't ask this question to my CO. There are very high chances of your CO getting annoyed, that's the last thing you want.
> 
> The applicant is still in Australia?? As per the information in the SS, I thought the applicant returned to India on May 26, 2014.
> 
> The longer the applicant takes to depart Australia, the longer it'll take to get the partner visa approved. AHC might not even notify you to depart Australia. And if they do, they will put your file at the bottom of the final queue pile of files. AHC cannot be blamed for the delay at that time as the applicant is meant to know as well as satisfy the conditions of the 309/100 visa application i.e. be offshore to get the visa approved.
> 
> If I were you, I'd get the applicant back to India ASAP!! as it's already been 28 days for your file in the final queue. As per the SS, AHC grants visa between 32-45 days since DOQ. And inform AHC of the applicant's departure from Australia.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

We ended up sending an email only to ask the date when it was queued for the decision and also requesting if they can grant visa at the earliest. Didn't mention anything about other applicants. Got a reply from her that the file was placed in queue on 28th March when my wife was here in Australia. She went back to India on 26th May, and a case officer got changed meanwhile on 12th June. So my first assumption was correct that the file got placed in queue on 28th March only. So technically file has been in queue for more than 3 months now. 

Oh and the return ticket I mentioned was about her return ticket to Australia, which I'll have to postpone I think.

Just hoping she gets Visa ASAP!!

Regards,
Gaurav.


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> We ended up sending an email only to ask the date when it was queued for the decision and also requesting if they can grant visa at the earliest. Didn't mention anything about other applicants. Got a reply from her that the file was placed in queue on 28th March when my wife was here in Australia. She went back to India on 26th May, and a case officer got changed meanwhile on 12th June. So my first assumption was correct that the file got placed in queue on 28th March only. So technically file has been in queue for more than 3 months now.
> 
> Oh and the return ticket I mentioned was about her return ticket to Australia, which I'll have to postpone I think.
> 
> Just hoping she gets Visa ASAP!!
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.


Hey Gaurav,

Thanks for your reply. No worries, I thought the applicant went back to Australia. Confusion cleared now :smile:
Don't worry you are nearing the waiting time period since DOQ as per AHC's processing method, you should be getting the visa very soon. 
Just keep praying and have faith ray2:ray2:

Good Luck!! Thanks for keeping us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Are all dec applicants got CO allocated? 

Hope this month end or next month they start jan applicant.


----------



## human1234

I did talk to operator I hvn't got co yet bt ahc told me they r working on all dec. Files this month. My dol is 9th dec. Few applicants applied afer my already got co .. fingers crossed:


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Are all dec applicants got CO allocated?
> 
> Hope this month end or next month they start jan applicant.


There are still 9 applicants awaiting CO allocation.
Jan 2014 applicants might have to wait for a tiny bit longer.
Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## harmanbeer singh

hi 
can anyone plz tell me , 
when jan 2014 DOL file be open

thnks


----------



## Becky26

harmanbeer singh said:


> hi
> can anyone plz tell me ,
> when jan 2014 DOL file be open
> 
> thnks


Hopefully as soon as December 2013 applications are opened and dealt with. Still not sure how long things will be taking as AHC recently increased the CO allocation time frame to 30-31 weeks since DOL.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## harmanbeer singh

i APPLIED FOR MY WIFE ON 
DOL: 9/01/2014
Place: Chandigarh
PCC/ Medical updated: 27/01/2014
still awaiting CO allocation
PLease update ON SS
tHNKS


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Thnks for reply
Becky 
I been seeing ur posts for a year now...
U been so Helpfull to Lots of people here..

God bless u


----------



## sweet83

Becky26 said:


> Hey hey sweet83,
> 
> How are you and the little one doing? No need to apologize, :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono: I know how busy things can get once one lands in Australia.
> 
> As far your babies' visa/citizenship status goes, it depends on 2 factors which are:-
> 1. your partner's immigration status, i.e. if he is a a permanent resident or a citizen; and
> 2. if the child is born in Australia or outside.
> 
> If your partner is a permanent resident and the baby is born outside Australia, you will have to apply for a visa for your baby which could take 14 months to process.
> Most child/children born outside Australia have to apply for Child (subclass 101) visa.
> Below is a link from the DIBP website that explains things in detail:-
> Children born to a permanent resident of Australia
> 
> BUT
> 
> If your partner is a citizen and the baby is born outside Australia, the baby is eligible for Citizenship by Decent which I'm guseeing will have to be applied for from the AHC New Delhi after the birth of the child. The processing time frame for AHC New Delhi is 15-20 working days.
> Below is the link from the AHC New Delhi website:-
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
> 
> *Children born in Australia automatically acquire Australian citizenship if at least one parent is an Australian citizen or permanent resident at the time of the child's birth. *
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> *My Case:- My CO requested for a new Indian PCC. I'm getting paperwork to acquire that PCC that's why things are taking so long. As soon as I provide my new PCC, my CO will forward my file to the final queue.
> *
> Hope you are enjoying Australia and are doing well. Take Care. Thanks for checking up on me. Please do share the good news with us when the little one arrives :becky::becky::becky::becky:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
I am doing good thank you so much for your reply.
I give you private message pls check it out. 
Regards
sweet83


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



harmanbeer singh said:


> Thnks for reply
> Becky
> I been seeing ur posts for a year now...
> U been so Helpfull to Lots of people here..
> 
> God bless u





harmanbeer singh said:


> i APPLIED FOR MY WIFE ON
> DOL: 9/01/2014
> Place: Chandigarh
> PCC/ Medical updated: 27/01/2014
> still awaiting CO allocation
> PLease update ON SS
> tHNKS


Hey harmanbeer singh,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for your kind words, I appreciate it! :smile:
Thank you for providing us your application details. When you do get a CO allocated to your file can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form to update us with with any developments of your application:- 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

I have added your details to the main SS, you can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Pari A

Hi becky n all,
I just went through the thread and saw Dec applicants are to finalised by end of this month. 
Does that mean co allocation or visa grant.
As I am one of those 9applicants form dec application who haven't been allocated a co yet, am pretty eager to know what is the update in AHC .
I called on Monday and got the same reply as all other applicants get
Due to "HEAVY VOLUME OF APPLICANTS" there is some delay in co allocation and my file will be allocated with a co soon.
Any update will be highly appreciated 

Regards 
Pari A


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!!!*



sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> I am doing good thank you so much for your reply.
> I give you private message pls check it out.
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey!!! 

I unfortunately haven't received any private message from you hwell:hwell:
Did you send it to someone else 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*CO Allocation*



Pari A said:


> Hi becky n all,
> I just went through the thread and saw Dec applicants are to finalised by end of this month.
> Does that mean co allocation or visa grant.
> As I am one of those 9applicants form dec application who haven't been allocated a co yet, am pretty eager to know what is the update in AHC .
> I called on Monday and got the same reply as all other applicants get
> Due to "HEAVY VOLUME OF APPLICANTS" there is some delay in co allocation and my file will be allocated with a co soon.
> Any update will be highly appreciated
> 
> Regards
> Pari A


Hey Pari A,

How are you? From what I understand, *AHC is aiming to allocate COs to all December 2013 applications by the end of this month and send either all or most of these files to the final queue.* 
As things are taking way too long, this is causing frustration among applicants leading to more phone calls from pissed off people leading to heated arguments.
That's why the CO allocation time frame was recently increased, for the AHC officers to have that extra time to work on the files that are yet to be allocated COs.
Hopefully AHC will get their act together and clear out this backlog very soon.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Don't worry, good news is at hand.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Akshita

Hi all
Congrats to all who have got their Co's allocated and best of luck to all dec applicants to get their CO alloted soon
And as far all jan applicants including me lets keep our fingers crossed that we get our co nxt month hopefully
This is really a very motivational forum else i would have screamed at the ahc operators God knows how many times till now
Y cant they just be more humane and understand our situations...:hurt:


----------



## Naomi16

Hello everyone

First , I would like to appreciate the wonderful work done by all of you esp. Becky 

I am new to this forum and have a few queries :

A) Is it acceptable, for me to call the CO directly though I filed my case through an agent
B) if yes, what would be the best time to call them

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Naomi16 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> First , I would like to appreciate the wonderful work done by all of you esp. Becky
> 
> I am new to this forum and have a few queries :
> 
> A) Is it acceptable, for me to call the CO directly though I filed my case through an agent
> B) if yes, what would be the best time to call them
> 
> Thanks


Hey Naomi16,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for your kind words!! :smile:
Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*


*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY​**A) Is it acceptable, for me to call the CO directly though I filed my case through an agent*
Answer:- I'm not too sure about this. Perhaps our seniors who have hired agents can answer this questions more accurately.
But from what I know, the operator may or may not transfer your call to your CO if he/she sees that you applied through an agent. If you have your CO's direct line, you can definitely call him/her directly
*Seniors, please comment. Thanks! *:smile:

*B) if yes, what would be the best time to call them*
Answer:- I don't think there is a certain time that is most suitable to call your CO. 1:00 PM-2:00 PM is lunchtime, during this hour no one will answer your call.
If you don't have the CO's direct line, calling at 8:30AM (when AHC opens) and 2:00PM (when officers get back from lunch break) will get you through to the operator or the CO very quickly and you will be able to avoid the half an hour wait in the on-hold queue.

Feel free to ask if you have more questions. Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form*. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Private Message*



sweet83 said:


> Hey becky
> I am doing good thank you so much for your reply.
> I give you private message pls check it out.
> Regards
> sweet83


Hey sweet83,

Just wondering if you received my private message?
Please let me know. Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

*Hey nmk452,

How are you? Just wondering if you heard anything from AHC regarding case officer allocation to your file. It's been 31 weeks since DOL for your application, many applications lodged after yours have been allocated case officer and also been sent to the final queue.

Kindly please update us. Look forward to your reply.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Date of Queue*

Hey gaurav.a.shah,

How are you? Could you please tell me the date when your file was sent to the final queue after your CO was changed on June 12, 2014?
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Becky26 said:


> Hey gaurav.a.shah,
> 
> How are you? Could you please tell me the date when your file was sent to the final queue after your CO was changed on June 12, 2014?
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

According to the email from the CO yesterday, our file was placed in queue on 28th March.

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## Becky26

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> According to the email from the CO yesterday, our file was placed in queue on 28th March.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav


Hey!!

Thanks for the quick reply Gaurav!! Hope you get your visa soon.
Good Luck!!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey everyone
Its been long long tym to allocate a CO to my file.. As per the SS last file who allocate a CO was of 16 dec on 8 july.. After that there is no file allocate a CO.. Its gettng too frustrating for me now.. 
Congratulations to those who gt their CO and grants..
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## desai369

Naomi16 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> First , I would like to appreciate the wonderful work done by all of you esp. Becky
> 
> I am new to this forum and have a few queries :
> 
> A) Is it acceptable, for me to call the CO directly though I filed my case through an agent
> B) if yes, what would be the best time to call them
> 
> Thanks



Hello Naomi16,

Welcome to forum.

It is not compulsory that if you have loadge your file through an agent you cannot call AHC.I have loadge my file through an agent and i have called Ahc thrice today.If operator feels that if they cannot help you in query than only they will transfer your call to CO otherwise they will help you.Today in 3 calls they transfer twice to my CO.As Becky said best time to call them is after 2.00 PM i called twice at that time and got connected to operater in less than 2 minitues.

Hope this helps.

Best Regards

Chirag


----------



## desai369

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey everyone
> Its been long long tym to allocate a CO to my file.. As per the SS last file who allocate a CO was of 16 dec on 8 july.. After that there is no file allocate a CO.. Its gettng too frustrating for me now..
> Congratulations to those who gt their CO and grants..
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hello Surpreet,

Keep your calm and dont panic,I completly understand your situation.

As someone here in forum told that AHC will complete all application of dec by end of this month.so hopefully your file will get CO next week.

I wish you get CO asap ray:ray:

Good Luck

Regards

Chirag


----------



## Surpreet kaur

desai369 said:


> Hello Surpreet,
> 
> Keep your calm and dont panic,I completly understand your situation.
> 
> As someone here in forum told that AHC will complete all application of dec by end of this month.so hopefully your file will get CO next week.
> 
> I wish you get CO asap ray:ray:
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chirag


Thankew chirag
U know wat i called AHC last week they told me u wil gt ur CO this week... Last week was in vain.. And now today is friday end of another more week bt still no CO allocate to my file.. The operatrz are making applicants so confusing. Different operatrz have diffrnt answers.. Oh god wen it gonna finish.. M missing my hubby badly and applyng visitor visa will cause more delay..


----------



## desai369

Surpreet kaur said:


> Thankew chirag
> U know wat i called AHC last week they told me u wil gt ur CO this week... Last week was in vain.. And now today is friday end of another more week bt still no CO allocate to my file.. The operatrz are making applicants so confusing. Different operatrz have diffrnt answers.. Oh god wen it gonna finish.. M missing my hubby badly and applyng visitor visa will cause more delay..


Hey Surpreet,

Going in frustration and applying for visitor visa will cause further delay to your file so please dont try that idea and i do understand your situation as iam on same boat.Sometimes i feel for partner visa there should not be such a long duration as this is emotionally attach for applicant,but nothing is in our hands.

What I can say have patience.

May god give all of us strength to overcome this situation.

Kind Regards

Chirag


----------



## Surpreet kaur

desai369 said:


> Hey Surpreet,
> 
> Going in frustration and applying for visitor visa will cause further delay to your file so please dont try that idea and i do understand your situation as iam on same boat.Sometimes i feel for partner visa there should not be such a long duration as this is emotionally attach for applicant,but nothing is in our hands.
> 
> What I can say have patience.
> 
> May god give all of us strength to overcome this situation.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Chirag


Thnnx a lot for support chirag..


----------



## deepz

Hi Chirag,
My wife has applied for Partner visa in april 2014 and she came here on visitor visa in June 2014. I did not get you on applying visitor visa will delay file processing. Can you please provide me some more details on this?

Thanks
Deeps 




desai369 said:


> Hey Surpreet,
> 
> Going in frustration and applying for visitor visa will cause further delay to your file so please dont try that idea and i do understand your situation as iam on same boat.Sometimes i feel for partner visa there should not be such a long duration as this is emotionally attach for applicant,but nothing is in our hands.
> 
> What I can say have patience.
> 
> May god give all of us strength to overcome this situation.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Chirag


----------



## harsingh

deepz said:


> Hi Chirag,
> My wife has applied for Partner visa in april 2014 and she came here on visitor visa in June 2014. I did not get you on applying visitor visa will delay file processing. Can you please provide me some more details on this?
> 
> Thanks
> Deeps


Hello Deepz,
It only delays if your file is in que and officer wants your wife in India for visa grant.
It is no problem as ur file will open after 30 weeks from lodgement. Make sure ur wife is here in India around that time
Thanks


----------



## desai369

deepz said:


> Hi Chirag,
> My wife has applied for Partner visa in april 2014 and she came here on visitor visa in June 2014. I did not get you on applying visitor visa will delay file processing. Can you please provide me some more details on this?
> 
> Thanks
> Deeps


Hey Deeps,

Actually if you are talking about my above post than let me make it clear,Surpreet is very near to get CO to its file and once CO is allocated things move very quickly.If everything is complete in your file than CO will place your file in final que instantly.AHC wont grant visa if applicant is onshore and ask them to return back to India to grant visa.

So to avoid delay I was just telling Surpreet to not to go on visitor visa.If you want to go on visitor visa than try and come back before CO is allocated.

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



deepz said:


> Hi Chirag,
> My wife has applied for Partner visa in april 2014 and she came here on visitor visa in June 2014. I did not get you on applying visitor visa will delay file processing. Can you please provide me some more details on this?
> 
> Thanks
> Deeps


Hey Deeps,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY​*As harsingh and Chirag suggested, visitor visa only causes delay if the applicant decides to stay onshore after their file has been sent to the final queue or in some cases even before the file is sent to the final queue, AHC expects the applicant to return back to India.

This is not a rule but AHC New Delhi seems to follow it quite strictly.
So the best time to travel to Australia is during the initial 30 weeks since DOL as that's how long its taking AHC as per current trend to allocate a CO to a file. Below is the link to the AHC New Delhi website which gives information about the processing time frames:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
*After the CO is allocated, most cases get visas no too long after that.*


Feel free to ask if you have more questions. Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form*. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vineetbabbar

@Supreet Kaur / Desai369,

My wife partner visa DOL is 17/12/2013 and I know that Chirag with DOL of 16/12/2013 has been allocated the CO. 
I'm eagerly waiting to get the CO allocated to my wife application. Couple of days back I called AHC. After 45 minutes on hearing a boring tone over the phone, finally operator picked up the call and didnt give any positive reply to the queries about CO allocation. It seems they are sitting there only to answer the call not to answer the queries we all people have about the status of our applications.

Vineet B.


----------



## desai369

vineetbabbar said:


> @Supreet Kaur / Desai369,
> 
> My wife partner visa DOL is 17/12/2013 and I know that Chirag with DOL of 16/12/2013 has been allocated the CO.
> I'm eagerly waiting to get the CO allocated to my wife application. Couple of days back I called AHC. After 45 minutes on hearing a boring tone over the phone, finally operator picked up the call and didnt give any positive reply to the queries about CO allocation. It seems they are sitting there only to answer the call not to answer the queries we all people have about the status of our applications.
> 
> Vineet B.


Hello Vineet,

I understand to what you are going up rightnow but brother as i have said earlier in my post being frustrated and panic things wont work out for us.As Somethings in life would not be in our hands.I always believe that partner visa should not have such a long timeframe for processing as this is emotionally attach between two people.

Also after increasing timeframe AHC is going very slow in terms of allocating CO and granting visa.I dont know why after CO allocation of end of November applicants things moved like Turtle.

I feel from tomorrow possible AHC will Speedup there process in allocating CO and giving grants.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

All the best.

Regards

Chirag


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Why can't they just grant the visa..????i know I am silly but this wait is just horrible😢


----------



## tanvilamba

robinpriya4ever said:


> Why can't they just grant the visa..????i know I am silly but this wait is just horrible?de22


I agree. This wait is getting more ridiculous by each day.


----------



## connectwithsiva

Dear Friends,

I am a Permanent resident for Australia, got married last year when i was in India. I got married only after i received the PR to Australia so I could not include my wife's detail with the mail application. Now, in September I go back to India for a vacation and would like to bring my wife to Australia. Since i have only 45 days left for my travel to India, even if i initiate the Partner visa it will take 8 - 12 months i guess, so i am thinking to initiate a Travel Visa for 12 months for my wife so that when i come back to Australia, i can bring my wife as well.

My query here is that is it ok to initiate Travel Visa then go for a Partner Visa? or i should rely only on Partner visa!! even if the Partner visa takes time, she can live with me as she already got her Travel visa. is it a good idea? if yes, what are the practical difficulties/ challenges in achieving this? has anybody done it before? 

It will be great if someone can share the precudure for Travel Visa as i am currently in Australia, not sure if i can lodge a visa for my wife here. if possible, i should declare my relationship with her as husband, in that case what are the documents required for the Travel Visa.

please advise

Thanks,
Siva Kumar


----------



## _shel

Only apply for the tourist visa after you have submitted the spouse visa. Reason, they assume she will be a risk of overstaying or working if her husband has PR. apply after and you will get the tourist visa as she has proved she is following migration policy by applying for PR first.


----------



## Arvi_krish

connectwithsiva said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am a Permanent resident for Australia, got married last year when i was in India. I got married only after i received the PR to Australia so I could not include my wife's detail with the mail application. Now, in September I go back to India for a vacation and would like to bring my wife to Australia. Since i have only 45 days left for my travel to India, even if i initiate the Partner visa it will take 8 - 12 months i guess, so i am thinking to initiate a Travel Visa for 12 months for my wife so that when i come back to Australia, i can bring my wife as well.
> 
> My query here is that is it ok to initiate Travel Visa then go for a Partner Visa? or i should rely only on Partner visa!! even if the Partner visa takes time, she can live with me as she already got her Travel visa. is it a good idea? if yes, what are the practical difficulties/ challenges in achieving this? has anybody done it before?
> 
> It will be great if someone can share the precudure for Travel Visa as i am currently in Australia, not sure if i can lodge a visa for my wife here. if possible, i should declare my relationship with her as husband, in that case what are the documents required for the Travel Visa.
> 
> please advise
> 
> Thanks,
> Siva Kumar


Hi siva kumar,

My husband is an Australian citizen and v got married in 2013. I applied for my tourist visa on july 2nd and got approved on 8th July for 1 year multiple entry. So I guess there is not much issue whether u apply b4 or after.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



connectwithsiva said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am a Permanent resident for Australia, got married last year when i was in India. I got married only after i received the PR to Australia so I could not include my wife's detail with the mail application. Now, in September I go back to India for a vacation and would like to bring my wife to Australia. Since i have only 45 days left for my travel to India, even if i initiate the Partner visa it will take 8 - 12 months i guess, so i am thinking to initiate a Travel Visa for 12 months for my wife so that when i come back to Australia, i can bring my wife as well.
> 
> My query here is that is it ok to initiate Travel Visa then go for a Partner Visa? or i should rely only on Partner visa!! even if the Partner visa takes time, she can live with me as she already got her Travel visa. is it a good idea? if yes, what are the practical difficulties/ challenges in achieving this? has anybody done it before?
> 
> It will be great if someone can share the precudure for Travel Visa as i am currently in Australia, not sure if i can lodge a visa for my wife here. if possible, i should declare my relationship with her as husband, in that case what are the documents required for the Travel Visa.
> 
> please advise
> 
> Thanks,
> Siva Kumar


Hey Siva Kumar,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY​*I agree with _shel in regards to applying for the visitor visa. It is better to apply for it after the partner visa application has been lodged to be able to almost guarantee the approval of your visitor visa application. That way AHC will be assured that the temporary visa holder will be complying with all the conditions of the visa, one of the most important condition is leaving Australia before the visa runs out.

Most of the partner visa applicants either apply for the visitor visa after they apply for the partner visa or apply for both the visas together. You'll be able to see this tread in the main SS.

Below is a link from VFS Australia website which explains the application procedure in detail:-
Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Tourist
Another important link the applicant should take time out to read is from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection website:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/600.aspx


Feel free to ask if you have more questions. Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form*. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



robinpriya4ever said:


> Why can't they just grant the visa..????i know I am silly but this wait is just horrible😢


Hey robinpriya4ever,

Don't worry, hopefully AHC should start issuing visas full swing from this week onwards as it'll be July 15th, 2014 and as suggested by a few other members, AHC was going to start granting visas after the above mentioned date.

Praying for you. Good Luck!!! Have faith in GOD ray2:ray2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MeeP

Hi ,
I applied spouse visa for my wife in Jan 2014 and now waitingggggggggggg !!!!!!!!!!When can i expect the visa 2 be granted..

thanks for all guys in the forum who give advises and comments .. really great and u guys are doing a wonderful job... I have noticed Becky26 a valuable contributor.. spl thnks 2 u..

I was trying to update the SS but it wasn't updating for some reason...

becky could u pls update the details..

User:MeeP
DOL:09/01/2014
Place:Online
Visit Visa Applied:24/03/14
Visit Visa Approved:03/04/14


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Thanks Becky ..Living by myself in Australia with no family makes my everyday like an year ..By GOD' grace my wait will hopefully come to an end this week 😊


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



MeeP said:


> Hi ,
> I applied spouse visa for my wife in Jan 2014 and now waitingggggggggggg !!!!!!!!!!When can i expect the visa 2 be granted..
> 
> thanks for all guys in the forum who give advises and comments .. really great and u guys are doing a wonderful job... I have noticed Becky26 a valuable contributor.. spl thnks 2 u..
> 
> I was trying to update the SS but it wasn't updating for some reason...
> 
> becky could u pls update the details..
> 
> User:MeeP
> DOL:09/01/2014
> Place:Online
> Visit Visa Applied:24/03/14
> Visit Visa Approved:03/04/14


Hey MeeP,

Welcome to the Forum!! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for your kind words!! :smile:
Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form, I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY​*As per AHC New Delhi website, the case officer allocation is taking 30-31 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from AHC New Delhi website which explains the processing time frame of the partner visa:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Once a case officer is allocated to your application, he/she process your file and when satisfied will forward it to the final queue i.e. final decision. 
Once the file is in the final queue, it is taking AHC between 32-45 days since DOQ to approve the visa. Now this time frame can vary depending on the complexity of the case.

Feel free to ask if you have more questions. Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us updated. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

robinpriya4ever said:


> Thanks Becky ..Living by myself in Australia with no family makes my everyday like an year ..By GOD' grace my wait will hopefully come to an end this week 😊


AMEN TO THAT!!!
I know how you feel, it'll all be over very soon. Have faith in the Almighty :nod::nod:
Good Luck!!


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hi

I have applied for spouse visa on 09 july online. Can I partially submit documents till CO is allocated. When will I get my HAP id?. I have got my tourist visa for 1 year and am planning to leave on aug 02. Just planning to do medicals here and leave


----------



## Becky26

*Date of Lodgement*



Arvi_krish said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for spouse visa on 09 july online. Can I partially submit documents till CO is allocated. When will I get my HAP id?. I have got my tourist visa for 1 year and am planning to leave on aug 02. Just planning to do medicals here and leave


Hey,

I'm a little confused as to what your correct DOL is. In the main SS, your DOL is 17/06/2014. But you mentioned a different DOL in your above quoted post. *Kindly please confirm the correct DOL so I can make the required changes in the SS. 
Also if you could please tell me your visitor visa application date and date it got approved so I can update your details.
*
If you have applied online, you can upload the additional documents on your ImmiAccount as you wish. I'm not too sure when you will be given your HAP ID. Perhaps try contacting AHC New Delhi requesting an update when you will be allotted one.

Hope this helps. Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 3rd Week of July 2014*

Hey Guys!!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Finally July 15th, 2014 is almost here. Hoping the visa grants will start full swing from this week onwards. AHC has only granted 3 visas so far :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

*Below is the Updated Prediction List:-*
*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
gaurav.a.shah---------------103-----------------------304
loveforever-----------------98-----------------------326
UserS-----------------------73-----------------------320
harman87--------------------66------------------------286
a_30july---------------------60------------------------349 (Visa can be granted anytime)
Arathi------------------------62------------------------256
scorpionkingpn---------------61-------------------------269
Swapav----------------------59-------------------------241
Sravanthi---------------------48-------------------------243
Chintu88---------------------47-------------------------251
Jyoti10-----------------------42-------------------------294
applepie24-------------------38--------------------------238
apg12-------------------------38--------------------------231
kaurm------------------------32--------------------------229
robinpriya4ever-------------27--------------------------262
remya3012------------------26--------------------------230
karthi.1984-----------------26---------------------------221
tanvilamba------------------25--------------------------234
Parul Ahuja-----------------25--------------------------229
dineshdhanraj--------------19---------------------------229
Sam88----------------------19---------------------------227
Rambo911-----------------14---------------------------230
rahul85---------------------12---------------------------216
Priya10---------------------12---------------------------216
raman0082000------------10---------------------------231
harsingh--------------------07--------------------------215
Sandy123------------------06---------------------------215

27 files are in the final queue at the moment. Hoping this backlog clears up soon. Please keep praying for the visa grants.
Good Luck!!! Please do share the good news with us when it comes. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Naomi16

Hello everyone,

The question may seem slightly insignificant , but I have a slight confusion,

AHC had forwarded a mail to my agents , confirming them as my migrating agents on 9th December, confirming the receipt of application, but in the confirmation mail the date of application is mentioned as 31st October, 2013 along with other details like file no. Etc. 

My question is that what should be considered as the date of lodgement, 
9th December or 31st October 


Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Date of Lodgement*



Naomi16 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> The question may seem slightly insignificant , but I have a slight confusion,
> 
> AHC had forwarded a mail to my agents , confirming them as my migrating agents on 9th December, confirming the receipt of application, but in the confirmation mail the date of application is mentioned as 31st October, 2013 along with other details like file no. Etc.
> 
> My question is that what should be considered as the date of lodgement,
> 9th December or 31st October
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hey Naomi,

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

When did you lodge your application? 
Maximum time VFS takes to deliver the visa applications to AHC New Delhi is 2 weeks (depending the location of VFS)
Seniors, please correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks!! :smile:

Look forward to your reply.
P.S.- No question is insignificant.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Naomi16

Hi Becky,

Actually my agents are in australia. We had submitted the application to them early October 2013 and as per them they forwarded the application mid October.

But the first mail that the agents received from the AHC was on 9th december confirming them as my agents and mentioning my file number.

but in the receipt of application form, the date of application is mentioned as 31st October, 2013.

Moreover I had a case officer by mid may.

I will the form as soon as the this doubt us cleared 

Sorry for the inconvenience :-(


----------



## Becky26

*Date of Lodgement*



Naomi16 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Actually my agents are in australia. We had submitted the application to them early October 2013 and as per them they forwarded the application mid October.
> 
> But the first mail that the agents received from the AHC was on 9th december confirming them as my agents and mentioning my file number.
> 
> but in the receipt of application form, the date of application is mentioned as 31st October, 2013.
> 
> Moreover I had a case officer by mid may.
> 
> I will the form as soon as the this doubt us cleared
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience :-(


LOL that's confusing :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

By the description you've given in your above post, seems like *December 9th, 2013 will be your DOL* as that's when AHC must've received your application if it was sent from Australia from your agent there.

I just remembered, the date on the receipt I got when I applied is different to when AHC actually received my application a couple of days later. 
*I'm guessing the date on the receipt would be when the VAC was paid by the applicant/sponsor. *
And then after that the application was received by AHC.
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks!! *:smile:

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Hey Naomi,

Could you please fill out the following details for me again, please!
Date of CO allocation-
CO Code/CO Initials-
The information you filled out seemed to have a couple of mistakes.

Look forwards to your reply. Thanks a lot!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arvi_krish

Becky26 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm a little confused as to what your correct DOL is. In the main SS, your DOL is 17/06/2014. But you mentioned a different DOL in your above quoted post. Kindly please confirm the correct DOL so I can make the required changes in the SS.
> Also if you could please tell me your visitor visa application date and date it got approved so I can update your details.
> 
> If you have applied online, you can upload the additional documents on your ImmiAccount as you wish. I'm not too sure when you will be given your HAP ID. Perhaps try contacting AHC New Delhi requesting an update when you will be allotted one.
> 
> Hope this helps. Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


My DOL is 09 july 2014. I applied tourist on 02 july got approved on 10 july 2014.


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> My DOL is 09 july 2014. I applied tourist on 02 july got approved on 10 july 2014.


I have made the changes in your details in the main SS.


----------



## apg12

Thank God it is Monday! Good luck everyone for this week... hopefully there will be a lot more visa grants God Willing!


----------



## remya3012

Good Luck Everyone..Let this week bring in loads of Grants and CO allocations  :bump2: :bump2:


----------



## remya3012

karthi.1984 said:


> Hi Remya,
> 
> let me know how you go as we are in the same DOQ. if you do get a reply I might send one to my CO... hopefully u ll get a reply soon rather than forever...


Hi Karthick,

My Co replied saying the it's been queued and my file is well within 12 month processing time. And the department appreciates my patience !! Same old stuff..and hey I didn't get her direct number as well..She is smart, didn't put it in her signature !!! I would have also done the same


----------



## Arathi

remya3012 said:


> Hi Karthick,
> 
> My Co replied saying the it's been queued and my file is well within 12 month processing time. And the department appreciates my patience !! Same old stuff..and hey I didn't get her direct number as well..She is smart, didn't put it in her signature !!! I would have also done the same


Dear AHC,

You may appreciate our patience, but we really don't appreciate your delay


----------



## robinpriya4ever

It's Monday friends..!!!we can hope atleast something will happen from Monday to Friday ..hate Saturday and Sunday just because AHC is closed..Best of luck everyone!!


----------



## desai369

*final que*

Hello Becky and all,

Finally,my last waiting period.My file is queued for final assessment.Thanks for all support from Becky and Surpreet.And yes becky you were correct i was very lucky to have him as my CO if I say than he forwarded my file within 1 day in final que.Actually you can change in SS that additional document was send to him on friday 11 july and he forwarded my file today on monday 14 july.I have talk to him on phone twice very polite CO.


Regards

Chirag


----------



## Pari A

Hey everyone,
Congratulations once again to the applicants who have been allocated with co n files sent in que 
Yes Monday again perhaps it will bringe a ray of hope if I'll be appointed with a co aswell
In my 30 th week now
My patience are on nights ATM.i wonder for how long will this continue.
Hoping to get some good news this week.

Regards,
Pari A


----------



## Surpreet kaur

desai369 said:


> Hello Becky and all,
> 
> Finally,my last waiting period.My file is queued for final assessment.Thanks for all support from Becky and Surpreet.And yes becky you were correct i was very lucky to have him as my CO if I say than he forwarded my file within 1 day in final que.Actually you can change in SS that additional document was send to him on friday 11 july and he forwarded my file today on monday 14 july.I have talk to him on phone twice very polite CO.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey chirag...
Congratulations to uh... Gud news is not too far.. U can start shopping now.. Enjoy ur time with ur frnds n family.. M so happy for uh.. Gud luck 
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Pari A said:


> Hey everyone,
> Congratulations once again to the applicants who have been allocated with co n files sent in que
> Yes Monday again perhaps it will bringe a ray of hope if I'll be appointed with a co aswell
> In my 30 th week now
> My patience are on nights ATM.i wonder for how long will this continue.
> Hoping to get some good news this week.
> 
> Regards,
> Pari A


Hi pari
I have applied on 24 december.. We are on the same boat.. Dont knw wen this waiting period will ove coz once our file gt COs then things will move quickly moreover i have applied online n attatched pcc n medical to my file.. Oh god please answer our prayers plz plz.. We oll are badly missing our better halves.. 
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## desai369

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey chirag...
> Congratulations to uh... Gud news is not too far.. U can start shopping now.. Enjoy ur time with ur frnds n family.. M so happy for uh.. Gud luck
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hello Surpreet,

Thank you somuch.I wish that you get CO by today and specially mine CO who makes very quick decision and very polite in speaking.you know i have send him my documents to my agent on wednesday itself,waited for my CO response on thursday(no response),I call him on friday and he said he havent recieved any additional docs of mine.I called my agent and he said he already forwarded him again.Than I gave call to AHC and they transfer my Call to CO.My CO said chirag i still havent recieved your documents than I ask him,Is it possible to send from my email address ? He answered me very politely i dont mind,send to me now.Than on phone he double check and said yes Chirag i recieved your documents.

And see today monday i got a mail from my agent that he forwarded my file to final que.

Now my last waiting period lets hope grant letter comes to my inbox very soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Badly missing my wife and dying to see her face to face.

I wish and pray to god this sort of quick process works in your and everyone case.

Regards

Chirag


----------



## Surpreet kaur

desai369 said:


> Hello Surpreet,
> 
> Thank you somuch.I wish that you get CO by today and specially mine CO who makes very quick decision and very polite in speaking.you know i have send him my documents to my agent on wednesday itself,waited for my CO response on thursday(no response),I call him on friday and he said he havent recieved any additional docs of mine.I called my agent and he said he already forwarded him again.Than I gave call to AHC and they transfer my Call to CO.My CO said chirag i still havent recieved your documents than I ask him,Is it possible to send from my email address ? He answered me very politely i dont mind,send to me now.Than on phone he double check and said yes Chirag i recieved your documents.
> 
> And see today monday i got a mail from my agent that he forwarded my file to final que.
> 
> Now my last waiting period lets hope grant letter comes to my inbox very soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Badly missing my wife and dying to see her face to face.
> 
> I wish and pray to god this sort of quick process works in your and everyone case.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chirag



Thankew so much for ur wishes chirag.. Have a great life ahead,.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



desai369 said:


> Hello Becky and all,
> 
> Finally,my last waiting period.My file is queued for final assessment.Thanks for all support from Becky and Surpreet.And yes becky you were correct i was very lucky to have him as my CO if I say than he forwarded my file within 1 day in final que.Actually you can change in SS that additional document was send to him on friday 11 july and he forwarded my file today on monday 14 july.I have talk to him on phone twice very polite CO.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chirag


*Congratulations Chirag!!!! on getting the file in the final queue :dance::dance:
Your countdown has now begin  Not long left now mate 
Start packing and most of all, start shopping. Awesome sales are on!! 
I'm getting tempted to start shopping seeing the sales...LOL it's hard for me to resist shopping, perks of being a girl..hahaha

Anyway!! Good Luck!! And welcome to the final queue and the Prediction List 
I have updated your details in the SS. Thanks for keeping us posted.
Hope you get the visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey loveforever,

Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you have heard anything from AHC regarding your visa? Things seem to be taking longer than usual in your case. 
Kind please update us. Look forward to your reply.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## karthi.1984

remya3012 said:


> Hi Karthick,
> 
> My Co replied saying the it's been queued and my file is well within 12 month processing time. And the department appreciates my patience !! Same old stuff..and hey I didn't get her direct number as well..She is smart, didn't put it in her signature !!! I would have also done the same


Hi Remya,

guess nothing's new lol.. dont stress that u dont have ur co's direct no.its actually less stress as they dont pick up their phone anyways.. i have tried numerous times and left few voicemail msgs but no reply... hopefully this week will be a better one for everyone


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Finally July 15th, 2014 is almost here. Hoping the visa grants will start full swing from this week onwards. AHC has only granted 3 visas so far :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> *Below is the Updated Prediction List:-*
> *SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
> gaurav.a.shah---------------103-----------------------304
> loveforever-----------------98-----------------------326
> UserS-----------------------73-----------------------320
> harman87--------------------66------------------------286
> a_30july---------------------60------------------------349 (Visa can be granted anytime)
> Arathi------------------------62------------------------256
> scorpionkingpn---------------61-------------------------269
> Swapav----------------------59-------------------------241
> Sravanthi---------------------48-------------------------243
> Chintu88---------------------47-------------------------251
> Jyoti10-----------------------42-------------------------294
> applepie24-------------------38--------------------------238
> apg12-------------------------38--------------------------231
> kaurm------------------------32--------------------------229
> robinpriya4ever-------------27--------------------------262
> remya3012------------------26--------------------------230
> karthi.1984-----------------26---------------------------221
> tanvilamba------------------25--------------------------234
> Parul Ahuja-----------------25--------------------------229
> dineshdhanraj--------------19---------------------------229
> Sam88----------------------19---------------------------227
> Rambo911-----------------14---------------------------230
> rahul85---------------------12---------------------------216
> Priya10---------------------12---------------------------216
> raman0082000------------10---------------------------231
> harsingh--------------------07--------------------------215
> Sandy123------------------06---------------------------215
> 
> 27 files are in the final queue at the moment. Hoping this backlog clears up soon. Please keep praying for the visa grants.
> Good Luck!!! Please do share the good news with us when it comes. Thanks for your time.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Many more to go :faint2::faint2:*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi pari
> I have applied on 24 december.. We are on the same boat.. Dont knw wen this waiting period will ove coz once our file gt COs then things will move quickly moreover i have applied online n attatched pcc n medical to my file.. Oh god please answer our prayers plz plz.. We oll are badly missing our better halves..
> Regards
> Surpreet


*Supreet & pari,

Don't stress. hopefully this week you guys receive some good news from AHC 
U are on the way :nod:

Wish u good luck
Sravanthi
*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Naomi16 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> The question may seem slightly insignificant , but I have a slight confusion,
> 
> AHC had forwarded a mail to my agents , confirming them as my migrating agents on 9th December, confirming the receipt of application, but in the confirmation mail the date of application is mentioned as 31st October, 2013 along with other details like file no. Etc.
> 
> My question is that what should be considered as the date of lodgement,
> 9th December or 31st October
> 
> 
> Thanks


*Hi Naomi,

As per my knowledge your DOL is 31st Oct. Coz the same thing happened to me as well, the day I lodged my visa is on 13 Nov 2013 at VFS Hyderabad, but when I called AHC to check the DOL, the operator told, that my date of registration at AHC was on 21st Dec 2013.
If AHC consider the date of registration blah blah.. still I would have been waiting for my CO, but as per my DOL I got my CO on 8th May 2014

So I guess your DOL is on 31st OCT, as u got CO on 6th May, which is more appropriate as per SS as well :nod:
And AHC will allocate CO as per date of application mentioned in confirmation mail
Hope this helps 

If everything is fine with you, I would like to change the details in SS.
Looking forward 

Good luck
Sravanthi*


----------



## desai369

Becky26 said:


> *Congratulations Chirag!!!! on getting the file in the final queue :dance::dance:
> Your countdown has now begin  Not long left now mate
> Start packing and most of all, start shopping. Awesome sales are on!!
> I'm getting tempted to start shopping seeing the sales...LOL it's hard for me to resist shopping, perks of being a girl..hahaha
> 
> Anyway!! Good Luck!! And welcome to the final queue and the Prediction List
> I have updated your details in the SS. Thanks for keeping us posted.
> Hope you get the visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Hello Becky, 

Thanks somuch for your reply.

I pray to God that everything in your case also workout very quickly. 

Good Luck 

Best regards 

Chirag


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

desai369 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> Thanks somuch for your reply.
> 
> I pray to God that everything in your case also workout very quickly.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Chirag


*Congrats Chirag 
Just the final part is left..
Wish u get your visa soon

Good luck
Sravanthi*


----------



## desai369

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Congrats Chirag
> Just the final part is left..
> Wish u get your visa soon
> 
> Good luck
> Sravanthi*



Thanks Dear,

Wish you the same.

Regards

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

*Thanks*



desai369 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> Thanks somuch for your reply.
> 
> I pray to God that everything in your case also workout very quickly.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Chirag


Thank you for your kind wishes Chirag!!
I hope so too. Will keep you guys posted. 
My appointment with PSK for passport re-issue is on July 18th. Starting to freak out now 

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Pari A

Wish u all the very best becky.
My heartily wishes with u.
May everything works out well for u ASAP 

Regards,
Pari A


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!*



Pari A said:


> Wish u all the very best becky.
> My heartily wishes with u.
> May everything works out well for u ASAP
> 
> Regards,
> Pari A


Thank you Pari A!!
Will keep you guys updated :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## zahin_13200

*New to Forum*

Hello All,

To start with i am new to this forum. I need little information, help and support from people who i think is with me in same boat.

I want to know more about my wife's visa.

I have lodged her file on 19th Jan 2014 with Immi Account. As it was new system i thought to give it try but whenever i check my Immi Account(IA) i see the same screen. Her Medical was done in 2nd week of Feb and Delhi High Commission have received it as well as per IA. After that there is no update. So, i thought to call her on Visitor visa. Her visitor visa was granted on 6th May but she hasn't arrived yet as her 1 University exam is left but in next week weeks she will be here on visitor visa with me. My concern is that its almost 25 weeks after the lodgement of visa and when i lodge my file it was showing 15-16 weeks CO will be allocated now its showing 31-32 weeks. I am confused what to do. I cant wait longer she is coming here for 3 months and then we are going back together for our celebration marriage in November. 

Can anyone help or suggest.?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Chintu88

zahin_13200 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> To start with i am new to this forum. I need little information, help and support from people who i think is with me in same boat.
> 
> I want to know more about my wife's visa.
> 
> I have lodged her file on 19th Jan 2014 with Immi Account. As it was new system i thought to give it try but whenever i check my Immi Account(IA) i see the same screen. Her Medical was done in 2nd week of Feb and Delhi High Commission have received it as well as per IA. After that there is no update. So, i thought to call her on Visitor visa. Her visitor visa was granted on 6th May but she hasn't arrived yet as her 1 University exam is left but in next week weeks she will be here on visitor visa with me. My concern is that its almost 25 weeks after the lodgement of visa and when i lodge my file it was showing 15-16 weeks CO will be allocated now its showing 31-32 weeks. I am confused what to do. I cant wait longer she is coming here for 3 months and then we are going back together for our celebration marriage in November.
> 
> Can anyone help or suggest.?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Don't worry Darji
Time has increased for the case officer to be allocated.
All you have to do is wait patiently.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



zahin_13200 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> To start with i am new to this forum. I need little information, help and support from people who i think is with me in same boat.
> 
> I want to know more about my wife's visa.
> 
> I have lodged her file on 19th Jan 2014 with Immi Account. As it was new system i thought to give it try but whenever i check my Immi Account(IA) i see the same screen. Her Medical was done in 2nd week of Feb and Delhi High Commission have received it as well as per IA. After that there is no update. So, i thought to call her on Visitor visa. Her visitor visa was granted on 6th May but she hasn't arrived yet as her 1 University exam is left but in next week weeks she will be here on visitor visa with me. My concern is that its almost 25 weeks after the lodgement of visa and when i lodge my file it was showing 15-16 weeks CO will be allocated now its showing 31-32 weeks. I am confused what to do. I cant wait longer she is coming here for 3 months and then we are going back together for our celebration marriage in November.
> 
> Can anyone help or suggest.?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Hey zahin_13200,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*AHC New Delhi has increased the CO allocation time frame to 30-31 weeks since DOL now. Below is the link to their website which has the current time frames:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
At the moment, December 2013 applications are being allocated COs and being sent to the final queue. So be careful, you should be getting a CO allocated to your file in about 4-5 weeks.

Make sure that the applicant departs Australia either before the file is sent to the final queue or as soon as the file goes to the final queue. As the processing doesn't take long to progress once a CO is allocated to a file.
As per the SS, AHC is taking roughly between 32-45 days to approve the visa since the DOQ (these time frames can vary depending on case to case). You can view the trends in the main SS, the link to which is mentioned below:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Do not wait for AHC to notify the applicant to get offshore. If that happens, your file will be placed at the bottom of the final queue and you will have to wait for a month or 2 to get your file at the front of the final queue.
*Always remember, timing is everything in this process. Make sure you keep AHC updated.
Just an advice!!*
Being impatient during this process can cause you horrible delays. As you said you applied on January 12, 2014 you should probably have the visa approved before November, if there are no complications in your case. Most of the applications get approved between 8-9 months since DOL. You'll be able to see that in the main SS (link mentioned above.)

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Wake Up!!!!! AHC*

Dry Day :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry: :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :sad::sad::sad::sad: :der::der::der::der:


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Why AHC not taking decisions on files already sent to final quee..????


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Becky26 said:


> Dry Day :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry: :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :sad::sad::sad::sad: :der::der::der::der:


It wasn't a dry day becky 

My wife got a her visa today 

Now just need to get her tickets sorted so she can be here before our 1st wedding anniversary next friday !!


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



gaurav.a.shah said:


> It wasn't a dry day becky
> 
> My wife got a her visa today
> 
> Now just need to get her tickets sorted so she can be here before our 1st wedding anniversary next friday !!


*WOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Many Many Congratulations Gaurav!!!!!! Finally you got the long awaited visa. So happy for you and your partner mate! 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: 
Hope you have a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. Take Care.
Advance Happy Anniversary, you're lucky you'll have your partner with you on such a special day 

Thanks for updating us. God Bless You!!!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck to all!!*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*
*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
gaurav.a.shah---------------108-----------------------304lane:
loveforever-----------------98-----------------------326
UserS-----------------------73-----------------------320
harman87--------------------66------------------------286
a_30july---------------------60------------------------349 (Visa can be granted anytime)
Arathi------------------------62------------------------256
scorpionkingpn---------------61-------------------------269
Swapav----------------------59-------------------------241
Sravanthi---------------------48-------------------------243
Chintu88---------------------47-------------------------251
Jyoti10-----------------------42-------------------------294
applepie24-------------------38--------------------------238
apg12-------------------------38--------------------------231
kaurm------------------------32--------------------------229
robinpriya4ever-------------27--------------------------262
remya3012------------------26--------------------------230
karthi.1984-----------------26---------------------------221
tanvilamba------------------25--------------------------234
Parul Ahuja-----------------25--------------------------229
dineshdhanraj--------------19---------------------------229
Sam88----------------------19---------------------------227
Rambo911------------------14---------------------------230
rahul85---------------------12---------------------------216
Priya10---------------------12---------------------------216
raman0082000-------------10---------------------------231
harsingh--------------------07--------------------------215
Sandy123------------------06---------------------------215


1 gone, 26 more to go!!! Good Luck everyone!! Please share the good news with us. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

robinpriya4ever said:


> Why AHC not taking decisions on files already sent to final quee..????


Soon Darl!! Very Soon!!! Have faith and patience.

Remember,
*If God brings you to it, 
He brings you through it!!*​
Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

Becky26 said:


> *WOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Many Many Congratulations Gaurav!!!!!! Finally you got the long awaited visa. So happy for you and your partner mate!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance:
> Hope you have a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. Take Care.
> Advance Happy Anniversary, you're lucky you'll have your partner with you on such a special day
> 
> Thanks for updating us. God Bless You!!!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


Thanks a lot Becky and everyone else. This forum has been really very informative and most importantly supportive. Once again thanks a lot everyone.

Now the tricky part is that my wife's ticket is booked for 28th July, and I tried to pre-pone the date, but no tickets available at this stage, so I'll just have to keep trying like 4-5 times a day if someone cancels their ticket and something becomes available.


----------



## Becky26

gaurav.a.shah said:


> Thanks a lot Becky and everyone else. This forum has been really very informative and most importantly supportive. Once again thanks a lot everyone.
> 
> Now the tricky part is that my wife's ticket is booked for 28th July, and I tried to pre-pone the date, but no tickets available at this stage, so I'll just have to keep trying like 4-5 times a day if someone cancels their ticket and something becomes available.


Good Luck with that!!! I'm sure you'll get it soon 
Take Care.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Australia Lifts Restrictions on Migration for HIV positive applicants*

Dear Members,

Came across a good news in relating to medical restrictions. 
Australia is lifting its restrictions on migration for HIV-positive people. Now, instead being assessed against exclusionary and particular criteria, HIV-positive people will be assessed the same as those with any other chronic medical condition.

UNAIDS welcomes Australia?s commitment to equal treatment of people living with HIV in its immigration policies

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arathi

Congratulations Gaurav...arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## mithi1988

heyyy gaurav

congratulation mate.......may you and your wife have a vary happy life together.....
can you please tell me about CO as you and mine is same...please ....i have sent you a personal message as well may you havent got plz....help me plz....

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Naomi16

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hi Naomi,
> 
> As per my knowledge your DOL is 31st Oct. Coz the same thing happened to me as well, the day I lodged my visa is on 13 Nov 2013 at VFS Hyderabad, but when I called AHC to check the DOL, the operator told, that my date of registration at AHC was on 21st Dec 2013.
> If AHC consider the date of registration blah blah.. still I would have been waiting for my CO, but as per my DOL I got my CO on 8th May 2014
> 
> So I guess your DOL is on 31st OCT, as u got CO on 6th May, which is more appropriate as per SS as well :nod:
> And AHC will allocate CO as per date of application mentioned in confirmation mail
> Hope this helps
> 
> If everything is fine with you, I would like to change the details in SS.
> Looking forward
> 
> Good luck
> Sravanthi*


Hello Sravanthi,

I guess you are correct.
Please do make the changes 


Thanks  

Ps: sorry for the late reply, problems with the internet


----------



## Becky26

Naomi16 said:


> Hello Sravanthi,
> 
> I guess you are correct.
> Please do make the changes
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ps: sorry for the late reply, problems with the internet


I've made the changes to your details in the SS.


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> heyyy gaurav
> 
> congratulation mate.......may you and your wife have a vary happy life together.....
> can you please tell me about CO as you and mine is same...please ....i have sent you a personal message as well may you havent got plz....help me plz....
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Hey mithi,

How are you?? Just wondering how your application progress was going? Any update from your CO?
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

Becky26 said:


> Hey mithi,
> 
> How are you?? Just wondering how your application progress was going? Any update from your CO?
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hiya becky,

Thanks for asking ..i have through a nasal surgery So i didnt bother call to AHC ....i just to recover from surgery .....and i call them and the answer would have same like on processing and global time frame...blaaa blaaaa... i will definitely go on depression...Just wondering if gurav will ansswer me about CO working pattern..He is only one on forum who have same CO like me....Please help gaurav..

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

*Get Well Soon!*



mithi1988 said:


> Hiya becky,
> 
> Thanks for asking ..i have through a nasal surgery So i didnt bother call to AHC ....i just to recover from surgery .....and i call them and the answer would have same like on processing and global time frame...blaaa blaaaa... i will definitely go on depression...Just wondering if gurav will ansswer me about CO working pattern..He is only one on forum who have same CO like me....Please help gaurav..
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Oh Gosh!!!  Hope you feel better very soon. Take Care and hopefully you'll hear something from your CO and most probably it'll be the good news :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Rest Up and Recover Soon!! Thanks for your reply
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

*thanks*

Thanks dear for your good wishes .....I know when there is time to happen then things will happen automatically.....but still we could hope for best......so my best wishes to you for your life ahead and everyone on this forum......God please help us now....

Regards,
mithi


----------



## gaurav.a.shah

mithi1988 said:


> heyyy gaurav
> 
> congratulation mate.......may you and your wife have a vary happy life together.....
> can you please tell me about CO as you and mine is same...please ....i have sent you a personal message as well may you havent got plz....help me plz....
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Hi mithi,

Sorry didn't get any notification of your private message.. I hardly had any communication with the CO... Both the time she just said that your file has in queue for the decision.. And than today just got the visa..

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## scorpionkingpn

Congrats Gaurav!!!hav an awesome life ahead!

Hope the wait for us too ends


----------



## loveforever

*no updates*

hey becky and everyone
no updates from my side just waitingggg


----------



## sandz03

Becky26 said:


> Dry Day :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry: :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :sad::sad::sad::sad: :der::der::der::der:



Hi Becky, 
I feel the same, what a Dry day. :nerd:
Hope all is well with you. 
I read about your appointment with PSK not long to go, just 3 days more. 
Dont worry I shall pray that all goes well with you.
I am one of many who is eager to see your file placed in DOQ, all the efforts you have input to help others shall not go wasted. You shall be rewarded soon!!:yo:
Keep praying and have faith in God Almighty. 
I look forward to see more applicants from the 26 DOQ being granted their visas.:dance:
Expecting that AHC will rise with full force to meet their back logs. 
Have a great day. 
Cheers.
Sandz


----------



## dineshdhanraj

Hi Guarav,

Congratulations on your visa and the anniversary. Hopefully you get your tickets sorted to have your partner along with you soon in time for this wonderful occassion.

Just had one quick question, looking at SS noticed that your CO allocation date is in June 2014, whereas the DOQ is in March 2014? Is this a typo ? 

Is it the otherway around where CO was allocated in March and file was queued in June? Please confirm.

regards,
Dinesh


----------



## dineshdhanraj

Just done a bit of fact finding on the SS document and its a bit scary to find out that all applicant allocated to my CO had to wait for close to 90 days before their application was finalized.

Is there a pattern here? Files allocated to some case officers get finalized faster than with other case officers? Or are each files treated on their individual merit/issues?

regards,
Dinesh


----------



## remya3012

gaurav.a.shah said:


> It wasn't a dry day becky
> 
> My wife got a her visa today
> 
> Now just need to get her tickets sorted so she can be here before our 1st wedding anniversary next friday !!


CONGRATS GAURAV!! So happy for you ..Happy days with your wife


----------



## Jump2Aus

*Info on PCC from Bangalore PSKs for partner VISAs*

Hi,

Anyone here on forum did PCC from Bangalore PSKs recently ? If yes, can you please provide few details which will be helpful:

- Should partner name be mentioned in passport? (should we get re-issued with new passport with partner name included ? )

- Is there mandatory to mention partner name in PCC application ?

- Are partner details mentioned in the PCC that was issued ?

-What is the current processing time for PCC. Is there Tatkal for PCC ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## remya3012

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here on forum did PCC from Bangalore PSKs recently ? If yes, can you please provide few details which will be helpful:
> 
> - Should partner name be mentioned in passport? (should we get re-issued with new passport with partner name included ? )
> 
> - Is there mandatory to mention partner name in PCC application ?
> 
> - Are partner details mentioned in the PCC that was issued ?
> 
> -What is the current processing time for PCC. Is there Tatkal for PCC ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi I got my PCC from Bangalore PSK...

- Partner's name is not mandatory in the Passport...I didn't have my partner's name.

-It is just mentioned as D/O or W/O in the PCC.. They had written D/O for mine ..same as in passport.

- PCC is not available in Tatkal..after the police verification it takes maximum 2 days to get PCC..PSK sends the file to police station the same day as your application..so you can just go to the station the next day or same day.

-Once the PCC is ready you will get a SMS notification..you can just go and collect it.

-I suggest you go the PSK at around 9-10..it wouldn't be over crowded then, it's too crowded to even stand.

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Thank you for your kind wishes Chirag!!
> I hope so too. Will keep you guys posted.
> My appointment with PSK for passport re-issue is on July 18th. Starting to freak out now
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Hey becky,

Finally the day is coming soon 
Our wishes & Prayers will be with u always:nod:

All the very Best:thumb:
Sravanthi*


----------



## Naomi16

Why are things not moving :hurt::hurt::hurt::hurt::hurt::hurt::hurt:



This is frustrating.


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Naomi16 said:


> Hello Sravanthi,
> 
> I guess you are correct.
> Please do make the changes
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ps: sorry for the late reply, problems with the internet


*Hey Naomi,
No worries  Happy to share it with you
But just wondering about your final queue status 
It's almost 70 days from the date of CO allocation
Did you contact your CO about final queue? 
Looking forward 

Good luck
Sravanthi*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

loveforever said:


> hey becky and everyone
> no updates from my side just waitingggg


*Thanks for the update loveforever
Not a long way.... you will get it soon :fingerscrossed:
Please do share us with the good news 

Good luck
Sravanthi
*


----------



## Naomi16

Hi Sravanthi,


I have forwarded a mail to my agent stating the query.Will update as soon as I receive a reply .


Thanks


----------



## Naomi16

Hey Becky and Sravanthi,

whenever i open the google doc. wherein the forum members have filled their details, I am asked to fill in my details. Somehow I am not able to view the consolidated version of the file.

What am I doing wrong ????


----------



## Arathi

According to the SS, why does AHC have 6 senior case officers to approve just 4 applications every fortnight ?? Whats going on!!!:laser:


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Naomi16 said:


> Hey Becky and Sravanthi,
> 
> whenever i open the google doc. wherein the forum members have filled their details, I am asked to fill in my details. Somehow I am not able to view the consolidated version of the file.
> 
> What am I doing wrong ????


*Hi Naomi,

I would like to inform you that, only Becky & Myself will have the editing rights for SS.
No other can update their details, that's the case you are unable to see the consolidated document once you try to update by yourself 

If you would like to update any details please do share with us,
Either becky or myself will update them in the SS 

Thanks for your time
Sravanthi*


----------



## Naomi16

No Sravanthi I just wanted to check if there is someone who has the same CO as me .


Moreover what if I want to go holidaying in some other country :-(
Should I ????


----------



## scorpionkingpn

*Did anyone call AHC this week?*

Hey did any of you call AHC this week???????

I dont understand why they are still delaying visa grants...

People in final queues kindly talk to ur resp CO nd update here so that we can understand the true reality!!!


----------



## vineetbabbar

Hi Becky and All,

Me and my wife got a call from AHC today. The lady asked about my job status in Australia. Then she sent an email quoting.

"I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for final assessment. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our decision maker."

And her name is not on CO list of SS. I'm wondering if she is the case officer for my wife application?

Any Advise.

Vineet Babbar.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

vineetbabbar said:


> Hi Becky and All,
> 
> Me and my wife got a call from AHC today. The lady asked about my job status in Australia. Then she sent an email quoting.
> 
> "I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for final assessment. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our decision maker."
> 
> And her name is not on CO list of SS. I'm wondering if she is the case officer for my wife application?
> 
> Any Advise.
> 
> Vineet Babbar.


Congrats vineet on gettng CO to ur file n many congrats to uh on gettng ur file in final que.. U can start shopping n packing now.. Gud luck for ur life..


----------



## robinpriya4ever

scorpionkingpn said:


> Hey did any of you call AHC this week???????
> 
> I dont understand why they are still delaying visa grants...
> 
> People in final queues kindly talk to ur resp CO nd update here so that we can understand the true reality!!!


U r right ...files already in que still in dilemma ..whenever I called ..the same reply of standard processing time


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Hi Becky ..yesterday our agent got call from AHC to sent my husbands Pcc from AbuDhabi ...our agent sent the same straight away oyesterday itself..do you think they will take our file for finalisation now ..?she doesn't know if it was our case officer on the other side ..


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> hey becky and everyone
> no updates from my side just waitingggg


Hey loveforever,

Thanks for your reply. Have you tried to contact AHC requesting an update on the processing? Are you still in Australia?
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## aussi14

zahin_13200 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> To start with i am new to this forum. I need little information, help and support from people who i think is with me in same boat.
> 
> I want to know more about my wife's visa.
> 
> I have lodged her file on 19th Jan 2014 with Immi Account. As it was new system i thought to give it try but whenever i check my Immi Account(IA) i see the same screen. Her Medical was done in 2nd week of Feb and Delhi High Commission have received it as well as per IA. After that there is no update. So, i thought to call her on Visitor visa. Her visitor visa was granted on 6th May but she hasn't arrived yet as her 1 University exam is left but in next week weeks she will be here on visitor visa with me. My concern is that its almost 25 weeks after the lodgement of visa and when i lodge my file it was showing 15-16 weeks CO will be allocated now its showing 31-32 weeks. I am confused what to do. I cant wait longer she is coming here for 3 months and then we are going back together for our celebration marriage in November.
> 
> Can anyone help or suggest.?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.




Hii 
i have also applied in jan. yes CO allocation time has been increased . so we have to wait for 31-32 weeks . 
as you have mentioned you will come back together for marriage celebration in nov... can u please tell that how you both got married earlier to apply visa 309.. its whether through Hindu marriage act or special marriage act 1954 ?? 
Thanks in advance 

Regards
Aussi14


----------



## Becky26

*Thanks*



sandz03 said:


> Hi Becky,
> I feel the same, what a Dry day. :nerd:
> Hope all is well with you.
> I read about your appointment with PSK not long to go, just 3 days more.
> Dont worry I shall pray that all goes well with you.
> I am one of many who is eager to see your file placed in DOQ, all the efforts you have input to help others shall not go wasted. You shall be rewarded soon!!:yo:
> Keep praying and have faith in God Almighty.
> I look forward to see more applicants from the 26 DOQ being granted their visas.:dance:
> Expecting that AHC will rise with full force to meet their back logs.
> Have a great day.
> Cheers.
> Sandz


Hey Sandz,

Thank you so much for your kind words, wishes and prayers. I appreciate them very much. I hope our prayers come true and I can give you guys some good news soon. Thank you for checking up on me :nod::nod:

I hope so too, the Prediction List is very long, but AHC seems to have gone back to its hibernate mode. It's July 15 today, I'm hoping and praying for at least 5-6 grants today itself. But who knows when AHC will wake up from its annoying sleep :rant::rant::rant::rant: :sad::sad::sad::sad:

Good Luck to you!!! And thanks once again for your supportive message.
I will surely keep you guys updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Don't Worry!!*



dineshdhanraj said:


> Just done a bit of fact finding on the SS document and its a bit scary to find out that all applicant allocated to my CO had to wait for close to 90 days before their application was finalized.
> 
> Is there a pattern here? Files allocated to some case officers get finalized faster than with other case officers? Or are each files treated on their individual merit/issues?
> 
> regards,
> Dinesh


Nothing to worry about, Dinesh! If your file is free of complications you should be able to get your approval without any delays.

Both the applications you see from July 2013 need more work than the normal partner visa applications:-
One applicant had a baby, her visa took long to process and she had to have the baby in India leading to a tonne of additional paperwork for the baby, hence the delay.

The other applicant has work history in countries which needs clearance from the Security agencies which take ages, hence the delay.

Hope this helps get rid of the stress. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Pari A

Hello everyone
Am really wondering 
Has anyone applicant been allocated with a co after Chirag 
The AHC delay is really frustrating and stressing me up.

Regards 
Pari A


----------



## Becky26

*Thanks*



Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hey becky,
> 
> Finally the day is coming soon
> Our wishes & Prayers will be with u always:nod:
> 
> All the very Best:thumb:
> Sravanthi*


Hey Sravanthi,

Thanks so much for your kind wishes and prayers. I appreciate them very much. 
Good Luck to you too!!! Your visa can be granted any day now :becky::becky::becky::becky:

I will keep you updated :nod::nod:
Thanks again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Naomi16 said:


> Hey Becky and Sravanthi,
> 
> whenever i open the google doc. wherein the forum members have filled their details, I am asked to fill in my details. Somehow I am not able to view the consolidated version of the file.
> 
> What am I doing wrong ????


Hey!

I have added your application details in the main SS on the day you first filled out the Update Form. You should be able to view them.
Click on the link mentioned below:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Arathi said:


> According to the SS, why does AHC have 6 senior case officers to approve just 4 applications every fortnight ?? Whats going on!!!:laser:


Only AHC can answer this question. Perhaps save dollars by not hiring more officers could be one reason :sad::sad:


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



vineetbabbar said:


> Hi Becky and All,
> 
> Me and my wife got a call from AHC today. The lady asked about my job status in Australia. Then she sent an email quoting.
> 
> "I have now completed my assessment of your application and can advise that it has been queued for final assessment. Once the application reaches the front of the queue a final assessment will be made by our decision maker."
> 
> And her name is not on CO list of SS. I'm wondering if she is the case officer for my wife application?
> 
> Any Advise.
> 
> Vineet Babbar.


*Hey Vineet Babbar,

Congratulations on getting your application to the final queue!! :dance::dance:
Could you please private message me with the name of your CO so I can update your details in the SS. Maybe AHC hired a few new (desperately needed) case officers. There is new case officer I know her name is not in the list yet.

Look forward to your message. Thanks for your time and keeping us updated.
Good Luck and congratulations again! Your countdown has now officially begun :becky::becky::becky::becky:

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

robinpriya4ever said:


> Hi Becky ..yesterday our agent got call from AHC to sent my husbands Pcc from AbuDhabi ...our agent sent the same straight away oyesterday itself..do you think they will take our file for finalisation now ..?she doesn't know if it was our case officer on the other side ..


Hey robinpriya4ever,

I reckon you should provide the PCC from AbuDhabi ASAP!!! Maybe that'll facilitate in you getting the visa soon. 
Is that PCC about to expire? Is your partner residing in AbuDhabi?

Look forward to your reply. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Don't Worry!!*



Pari A said:


> Hello everyone
> Am really wondering
> Has anyone applicant been allocated with a co after Chirag
> The AHC delay is really frustrating and stressing me up.
> 
> Regards
> Pari A


Hey Pari A,

vineetbabbar got his CO allocated today and also his file was sent to the final queue today itself. Lucky One!!!
His DOL is 17/12/2013. AHC is allocating COs don't worry.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## KG_AUS

*CO allocation prediction*

Hey Guys,

Just putting it out there for applications like mine on the other side of the fence waiting for CO allocation. Hopefully, this will remind the wait is almost over 

Sakshi 09/01/2014
asiddiqui 09/01/2014
ani25588 08/01/2014
KG_AUS 01/01/2014
tikna 26/12/2013
Surpreet kaur 24/12/2013
Dairy milk 28/11 24/12/2013
slydz 24/12/2013
Pari A 23/12/2013
vineetbabbar 17/12/2013 ---Allocated on 15/07/14
Nikita Ag 16/12/2013 ---No update from user

Only picked a handful for now.

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## human1234

Hi friends 
Its really frustrating for me dat no co allocation on my file till nw .

Even some applicants applied after me got co allocation 

Can any one suggest y its happening 
Did Some one passed thru same situation
Thanks 
Human1234


----------



## ani25588

KG_AUS said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just putting it out there for applications like mine on the other side of the fence waiting for CO allocation. Hopefully, this will remind the wait is almost over
> 
> Sakshi 09/01/2014
> asiddiqui 09/01/2014
> ani25588 08/01/2014
> KG_AUS 01/01/2014
> tikna 26/12/2013
> Surpreet kaur 24/12/2013
> Dairy milk 28/11 24/12/2013
> slydz 24/12/2013
> Pari A 23/12/2013
> vineetbabbar 17/12/2013 ---Allocated on 15/07/14
> Nikita Ag 16/12/2013 ---No update from user
> 
> Only picked a handful for now.
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS



Hi!!

Have crossed 26 weeks and no co.. I hope that 31-32 weeks untill a co allocation rule does not include us... We have already been suffering and i cant take this news!! 
I really hope they do something.. 
Wish everyone luck ! Anxiously waiting for a co!!!

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

*Call AHC!*



human1234 said:


> Hi friends
> Its really frustrating for me dat no co allocation on my file till nw .
> 
> Even some applicants applied after me got co allocation
> 
> Can any one suggest y its happening
> Did Some one passed thru same situation
> Thanks
> Human1234


Sorry to hear that your file still hasn't been allocated a case officer. This is so bad and very irresponsible of AHC to keep the applicants hanging like that even after increasing the case officer allocation waiting period is up :rant::rant::rant::rant:

It's been over 31 weeks since DOL for you and still no case officer. Call AHC and bug them as much as you can now. That's all you can do right now.
Hope you get a case officer soon. It's been too long.
Good Luck! Please keep us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

human1234 said:


> Hi friends
> Its really frustrating for me dat no co allocation on my file till nw .
> 
> Even some applicants applied after me got co allocation
> 
> Can any one suggest y its happening
> Did Some one passed thru same situation
> Thanks
> Human1234


hiya human123,

dear can you please ask AHC about your file processing date. Beacause from my place we lodged file on 2 dec but AHC recieved on 11 dec so i was waiting acc to 2 dec but AHC operator told me dear we have recieved your file on 11 dec so this was my case. Better to check your acknowledgement or call them and ask date this is the only reason i can see......Sometime dear luck matters everyone before or after me the file has sent to final que and my CO didnt even call me....So dont be frustated ...

Regards,
mithi


----------



## vineetbabbar

Surpreet kaur said:


> Congrats vineet on gettng CO to ur file n many congrats to uh on gettng ur file in final que.. U can start shopping n packing now.. Gud luck for ur life..


Thanks Supreet, Wish your file gets the CO allocated at the earliest and I know you are not far away.

Best of Luck !!


----------



## karthi.1984

Hi guys,

i sent an email to my CO on the 10th of july asking him if there was any chance of him giving me an update regarding the visa grant date. After 5 long days i finally recieved an email tonight from him saying

"Dear Mr Karthick,

Actually it will be difficult as department does not keep electronic count of the cases or a queue number. However an indicative time frame for your wife’s application finalisation will in the month of August.

I would encourage you to contact me in the first week of August for an updated status of the application. By that time I will be able to better ascertain as how soon we can finalise the application of your wife."

Iam glad atleast i dint get the same old 9-12 month processsing time blah blah blah....
my wife is due in sep. she can travel by aug 15th the latest... so fingers crossed she gets her visa before then.

so dont let your hope down guys. hopefully everyone will get their CO'S allocated soon and the grants follows it as well...

GOOD LUCK GUYS!!!!!!!! 3 more days this week. lets hope for more grants....


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



karthi.1984 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i sent an email to my CO on the 10th of july asking him if there was any chance of him giving me an update regarding the visa grant date. After 5 long days i finally recieved an email tonight from him saying
> 
> "Dear Mr Karthick,
> 
> Actually it will be difficult as department does not keep electronic count of the cases or a queue number. However an indicative time frame for your wife’s application finalisation will in the month of August.
> 
> I would encourage you to contact me in the first week of August for an updated status of the application. By that time I will be able to better ascertain as how soon we can finalise the application of your wife."
> 
> Iam glad atleast i dint get the same old 9-12 month processsing time blah blah blah....
> my wife is due in sep. she can travel by aug 15th the latest... so fingers crossed she gets her visa before then.
> 
> so dont let your hope down guys. hopefully everyone will get their CO'S allocated soon and the grants follows it as well...
> 
> GOOD LUCK GUYS!!!!!!!! 3 more days this week. lets hope for more grants....


Good Luck Karthick!!! For both the visa and the little one. Hope your partner gets her visa soon. No one deserves to be separated especially at such a time. 
Thanks for keeping us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey Nikita Ag,

Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you have received any update from AHC regarding case officer allocation to your file. Kindly please update us.
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## karthi.1984

Becky26 said:


> Good Luck Karthick!!! For both the visa and the little one. Hope your partner gets her visa soon. No one deserves to be separated especially at such a time.
> Thanks for keeping us updated.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


thanks becky... will wait and see... there is nothing much we could do


----------



## jyoti10

Hi Becky, 
I did contacted my case officer regarding PCC! I have been told as a standard answer that we will let you know if its required. It's really frustrating. Anyways I would have to do it, if they don't grant visa in this week, as my PCC will finish on 26th of July. But last year when we got married we were not married and it was as single, but now I am married and in India too. So do I have to mention that I am married and if yes then how and where can I get my marriage certificate attested? Which was issued in Australia. But now here onPSK site it's written get attested from consulate in your country. Which is very hard for me I live in Punjab. And visit Delhi just to attest marriage certificate?.?. it's very far. Can I ask you what did you do? It will start another few months wait. Because they may ask me to get my passport re issue too:-(( 
Where did you get your certificate attested to do your PCC again?
Waiting for your reply and guidance. 
Kind regards,
Joyti.


----------



## sandz03

Hi Becky and Sravanthi,
I see that today was a dry day without any visa grants.
Hopefully tomorrow won't be the same.
Let's keep praying.
Cheers 
Sandz


----------



## Arathi

Hi All,

Another quite day passes. our July 15th hope comes to an end. July 16th might be the right day!!:fingerscrossed:

Helloooow AHC!! nybody there?? :boink:


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Naomi16 said:


> No Sravanthi I just wanted to check if there is someone who has the same CO as me .
> 
> 
> Moreover what if I want to go holidaying in some other country :-(
> Should I ????


Hey Naomi,

Ooopssss!!!!!!! Apologies!!!! I thought your trying to update the details in the SS.

Could you please update your CO name, Coz you have provided position number of the CO which is different from the case officer code provided in the instruction sheet.

Moreover what if I want to go holidaying in some other country :-(
Should I ????

As per my knowledge you can go for holidaying to some other country if it is less than a month , Only AHC New Delhi prefers to stay the applicant to be in INDIA before they grant visa
As of now your file does't put in final queue so you have time to go for holidaying 

Seniors please advise on this topic 

Good luck
Sravanthi


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Hai Becky and everyone...By the grace of GOD ALMIGHTY, our visa was granted today evening. HE answered my prayers not a day early, not a day late..Finally this long wait finished. I would like to thank everyone in this forum , especially Becky for all your support. Thanks a lot Becky....sometimes when I lost my faith and patience, your faith in GOD ALMIGHTY made me think and gave me the confidence to come through this situation. I will keep on praying for everyone in this forum especially you Becky to get your visas ASAP because I know being away from your better half is one of the worst feelings you can ever experience....Becky, we had a different case officers name in our grant letter.. I don't know if the case officer changed in between. BEST OF LUCK EVERYONE...My GOD is an awesome GOD!!


----------



## Becky26

jyoti10 said:


> Hi Becky,
> I did contacted my case officer regarding PCC! I have been told as a standard answer that we will let you know if its required. It's really frustrating. Anyways I would have to do it, if they don't grant visa in this week, as my PCC will finish on 26th of July. But last year when we got married we were not married and it was as single, but now I am married and in India too. So do I have to mention that I am married and if yes then how and where can I get my marriage certificate attested? Which was issued in Australia. But now here onPSK site it's written get attested from consulate in your country. Which is very hard for me I live in Punjab. And visit Delhi just to attest marriage certificate?.?. it's very far. Can I ask you what did you do? It will start another few months wait. Because they may ask me to get my passport re issue too:-((
> Where did you get your certificate attested to do your PCC again?
> Waiting for your reply and guidance.
> Kind regards,
> Joyti.


Hey Jyoti,

Be careful about this!! If I were you I'd get the new PCC ASAP!! knowing that it expires in 10 days. That might not be enough time on which AHC would grant the visa. 
I'm sorry to say this but you are walking on very think ice ATM.
Good Luck!! Hope you get the visa soon.
Please keep us updated. Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sandz03 said:


> Hi Becky and Sravanthi,
> I see that today was a dry day without any visa grants.
> Hopefully tomorrow won't be the same.
> Let's keep praying.
> Cheers
> Sandz


I hope so too Sandz!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Arathi

Congratulations robinpriya...


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Moreover what if I want to go holidaying in some other country :-(
> Should I ????
> 
> As per my knowledge you can go for holidaying to some other country if it is less than a month , Only AHC New Delhi prefers to stay the applicant to be in INDIA before they grant visa
> As of now your file does't put in final queue so you have time to go for holidaying
> 
> Seniors please advise on this topic
> 
> Good luck
> Sravanthi


Hey Sravanthi!!

Good question!! I think as long as you keep away from Australia, you should be fine. Please do ask around. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



robinpriya4ever said:


> Hai Becky and everyone...By the grace of GOD ALMIGHTY, our visa was granted today evening. HE answered my prayers not a day early, not a day late..Finally this long wait finished. I would like to thank everyone in this forum , especially Becky for all your support. Thanks a lot Becky....sometimes when I lost my faith and patience, your faith in GOD ALMIGHTY made me think and gave me the confidence to come through this situation. I will keep on praying for everyone in this forum especially you Becky to get your visas ASAP because I know being away from your better half is one of the worst feelings you can ever experience....Becky, we had a different case officers name in our grant letter.. I don't know if the case officer changed in between. BEST OF LUCK EVERYONE...My GOD is an awesome GOD!!


*MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Robin!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
So happy for you darl!!!
You deserve it!! Hope you have a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead.
Take Care and God Bless You!!!
I told you that you could get the visa anytime. Our GOD is a great GOD. He repays us double for the troubles we go through.

Have a fun and safe flight. Thanks for updating us.
And I'm happy I could be of help to you during such a tough situation.
Thanks for your kind words.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*
*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
gaurav.a.shah---------------108-----------------------304lane:
loveforever-----------------98-----------------------326
UserS-----------------------73-----------------------320
harman87--------------------66------------------------286
a_30july---------------------60------------------------349 (Visa can be granted anytime)
Arathi------------------------62------------------------256
scorpionkingpn---------------61-------------------------269
Swapav----------------------59-------------------------241
Sravanthi---------------------48-------------------------243
Chintu88---------------------47-------------------------251
Jyoti10-----------------------42-------------------------294
applepie24-------------------38--------------------------238
apg12-------------------------38--------------------------231
kaurm------------------------32--------------------------229
robinpriya4ever-------------28--------------------------263lane:
remya3012------------------26--------------------------230
karthi.1984-----------------26---------------------------221
tanvilamba------------------25--------------------------234
Parul Ahuja-----------------25--------------------------229
dineshdhanraj--------------19---------------------------229
Sam88----------------------19---------------------------227
Rambo911------------------14---------------------------230
rahul85---------------------12---------------------------216
Priya10---------------------12---------------------------216
raman0082000-------------10---------------------------231
harsingh--------------------07--------------------------215
Sandy123------------------06---------------------------215


2 gone, 25 more to go!!! Good Luck everyone!! Please share the good news with us. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Thanks a lot Becky..!!! I would also like to remind all of my dear friends planning to travel to australia on visiting visa about the timing of travel.. Because we didn't knew when to depart Australia, our visa was delayed by nearly 2 months.. so be careful friends about your timing of travel..Thanks everyone..!!


----------



## aussi14

robinpriya4ever said:


> Hai Becky and everyone...By the grace of GOD ALMIGHTY, our visa was granted today evening. HE answered my prayers not a day early, not a day late..Finally this long wait finished. I would like to thank everyone in this forum , especially Becky for all your support. Thanks a lot Becky....sometimes when I lost my faith and patience, your faith in GOD ALMIGHTY made me think and gave me the confidence to come through this situation. I will keep on praying for everyone in this forum especially you Becky to get your visas ASAP because I know being away from your better half is one of the worst feelings you can ever experience....Becky, we had a different case officers name in our grant letter.. I don't know if the case officer changed in between. BEST OF LUCK EVERYONE...My GOD is an awesome GOD!!


Congratulations Robin. Wishing you a great life ahead with your partner
Cheers 

Regards 
Aussi14


----------



## Pari A

Congratulations robhinpriya
Have a fruitful life ahead

Regards
Pari A


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hey Naomi,
> 
> 
> Could you please update your CO name, Coz you have provided position number of the CO which is different from the case officer code provided in the instruction sheet.
> 
> Good luck
> Sravanthi


Hey Sravanthi,

Nothing to worry about!!!! Naomi and I have the same case officer. I had a feeling I had seen that position number somewhere. I went to my emails to check and Tadaaa!!! there it was, same number as the one that Naomi provided in the Update Form.

CO Code is 16.

I've updated your details, Naomi.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Naomi16

thank you becky and sravanthi


----------



## zahin_13200

aussi14 said:


> Hii
> i have also applied in jan. yes CO allocation time has been increased . so we have to wait for 31-32 weeks .
> as you have mentioned you will come back together for marriage celebration in nov... can u please tell that how you both got married earlier to apply visa 309.. its whether through Hindu marriage act or special marriage act 1954 ??
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> Aussi14



Hi
Ya we had Arya Samaj marriage and i have provided all the documents and photographs required like ferwa,magalsutra, agni and etc etc. I have have provided our marriage certificate as well and i have changed her passport with my initials.

what else they want.? 

Thing is she is coming on visitor visa in 2 weeks and i m hoping to her CO in next 3-4 weeks,,, dont know what will be scenario at that time..??

Regards,


----------



## Jaat

Hi everyone,
I am new to this forum, though have been following it for a very long time.
I live in Melbourne, we applied for my husband's 309 visa on 20 March 2014.

By looking at all your cases, I can we have along way to go before getting visa.
I want to wish you all good luck..)

I have one query.
We got married in India, lodged visa and then I came back to Melbourne on 1 June, 2014 but now we cant seem to live apart, so I am going back to India in couple of weeks and we will come together once he has visa.
If I stay in India for that long, will it negatively affect our file?????//

thank you in advance

Shalu

Offshore partner visa
DOL: 20 March 2014


----------



## remya3012

karthi.1984 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i sent an email to my CO on the 10th of july asking him if there was any chance of him giving me an update regarding the visa grant date. After 5 long days i finally recieved an email tonight from him saying
> 
> "Dear Mr Karthick,
> 
> Actually it will be difficult as department does not keep electronic count of the cases or a queue number. However an indicative time frame for your wife’s application finalisation will in the month of August.
> 
> I would encourage you to contact me in the first week of August for an updated status of the application. By that time I will be able to better ascertain as how soon we can finalise the application of your wife."
> 
> Iam glad atleast i dint get the same old 9-12 month processsing time blah blah blah....
> my wife is due in sep. she can travel by aug 15th the latest... so fingers crossed she gets her visa before then.
> 
> so dont let your hope down guys. hopefully everyone will get their CO'S allocated soon and the grants follows it as well...
> 
> GOOD LUCK GUYS!!!!!!!! 3 more days this week. lets hope for more grants....


That's great Karthick..You atleast got a decent reply !!! So fingers crossed and hope for the visa by the 2nd week of August!!

Regards,
Remya


----------



## remya3012

*Congratulations*

Robinpriya..this is such a welcome news !! Congrats Dear eace:

Have fun !!!:cheer2: :cheer2:

Regards,
Remya


----------



## karthi.1984

remya3012 said:


> That's great Karthick..You atleast got a decent reply !!! So fingers crossed and hope for the visa by the 2nd week of August!!
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


thanks remya. Will hope for the best... fingers crossed.


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Hi
I just want to know, if am in Australia will they delay in allocation of co, as these days files or getting into queue as soon as the co gets allocated,if v submit the required documents on the same day if anything asked . I'm bit worried about it after seeing Robinpriya's thread, as she mentioned that the grant got delayed for two months as they were in Australia. 

Please let me know about this.

Hope everyone will here good news soon either for allocation of co or visa grants..

Kind regards
Dairymilk.


----------



## Vishmonc

Hey there 
M new to this forum my Dol is 27 nov 2013 and my file us in que since 11 July 2014.i m married in australia as I was there on my student visa and came back after marriage but still hold the valid study visa can anyone suggest me that can this visa affect me while the grant of another visa and how long does it take
Thankyou


----------



## Naomi16

Hello everyone,

I have a problem. As Sravanthi asked that since my CO has already been allotted for approx. 70 days , my file should have been in the final queue. 
I posed the same question to my agents and found out that I have the dumbest agents in the universe. She gave me a standard reply of 8-12 months which I believe is totally unacceptable. 

Her mail read something like this : "Thank you for your email.

As you are aware that grant for partner visa will take from 8 to 12 months after the lodgement. As per the confirmation we received for your application, indicative time will be 8 to 12 months.

Please find attached allocation table for all partner visa from high risk country (India comes under high risk country as per the Australia’s ETA). As per this allocation, it will take 12 months for the final decision.

For more information, please follow the below link:

Family Visa Processing Times

But you can apply for your visitor visa for Australia.

Should you have any query, please feel free to contact"

What should I 
Feel like killing her :-(


----------



## Arathi

Hi Naomi16

That is pretty frustrating. Why don't you try calling AHC and check with them. They should be able to get in touch with your case officer and give you an update.

regards
Arathi




Naomi16 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a problem. As Sravanthi asked that since my CO has already been allotted for approx. 70 days , my file should have been in the final queue.
> I posed the same question to my agents and found out that I have the dumbest agents in the universe. She gave me a standard reply of 8-12 months which I believe is totally unacceptable.
> 
> Her mail read something like this : "Thank you for your email.
> 
> As you are aware that grant for partner visa will take from 8 to 12 months after the lodgement. As per the confirmation we received for your application, indicative time will be 8 to 12 months.
> 
> Please find attached allocation table for all partner visa from high risk country (India comes under high risk country as per the Australia’s ETA). As per this allocation, it will take 12 months for the final decision.
> 
> For more information, please follow the below link:
> 
> Family Visa Processing Times
> 
> But you can apply for your visitor visa for Australia.
> 
> Should you have any query, please feel free to contact"
> 
> What should I
> Feel like killing her :-(


----------



## Vishmonc

Pls help frnds


----------



## Vishmonc

Plz hlp frnds


----------



## Arvi_krish

Please urgently help I am waiting a the medical centre... They are asking me for a printed form for HAP ID.. where do I get that

Please urgent


----------



## sam88

HI Arvi krish

Logon to https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

fill ur details and then Press PRINT INFORMATION SHEET , it will show on bottom left side

Or it could be That sheet which you have received by your case officer from AHC

Good luck


----------



## remya3012

Vishmonc said:


> Hey there
> M new to this forum my Dol is 27 nov 2013 and my file us in que since 11 July 2014.i m married in australia as I was there on my student visa and came back after marriage but still hold the valid study visa can anyone suggest me that can this visa affect me while the grant of another visa and how long does it take
> Thankyou


Hi Vishmonc,

I do not think that your student visa should affect the grant of a spouse visa and also when you do get a visa 309 you are eligible to study in Australia as well as per my understanding.So it doesn't really matter!!

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Pari A

Hey dear u must have got an email from AHC asking u to go for medical
And must have sent u an attachment stating the requirements and the HAP id
Print it and present it to the medical staff.

Regurds
Pari A


----------



## remya3012

Arvi_krish said:


> Please urgently help I am waiting a the medical centre... They are asking me for a printed form for HAP ID.. where do I get that
> 
> Please urgent


Or you would have got a mail asking for addition documents...your HAP ID will be under the medical section.

All the best!


----------



## remya3012

Jaat said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new to this forum, though have been following it for a very long time.
> I live in Melbourne, we applied for my husband's 309 visa on 20 March 2014.
> 
> By looking at all your cases, I can we have along way to go before getting visa.
> I want to wish you all good luck..)
> 
> I have one query.
> We got married in India, lodged visa and then I came back to Melbourne on 1 June, 2014 but now we cant seem to live apart, so I am going back to India in couple of weeks and we will come together once he has visa.
> If I stay in India for that long, will it negatively affect our file?????//
> 
> thank you in advance
> 
> Shalu
> 
> Offshore partner visa
> DOL: 20 March 2014


Hi Shalu,

Considering your husband applied for the visa in March..you might get a CO allocated in October or early November..even if your Visa grant happens quick you might get it by late December or Early Jan 2015!!

The CO considers the applicant's travel not the sponsors..so you can travel anytime. It is not advisable for the applicant to travel after the CO is allocated as it can go to the final queue anytime after that and the grant delays until the applicant is back in the country!! You can as well take your husband to Australia until the CO is allocated considering the 30-31 weeks time frame after the DOL.

All the Best!!

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Vishmonc

remya3012 said:


> Hi Vishmonc,
> 
> I do not think that your student visa should affect the grant of a spouse visa and also when you do get a visa 309 you are eligible to study in Australia as well as per my understanding.So it doesn't really matter!!
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Thankyou for your reply Remya
Can you plz also let me know how long does it will take to grant visa


----------



## remya3012

Vishmonc said:


> Thankyou for your reply Remya
> Can you plz also let me know how long does it will take to grant visa


Hi,

The standard reply would be 8-12 months as per global standards!! If everything is well and good..you should get your visa in 8-9 months..AHC usually grants the visa in 8-11 months !! It will take your 7 and half months to get your CO allocation and from there it doesn't tale long!

Since you already have a visa you can go stay with your spouse until your CO allocation and come back before your CO allotted (if you have applied offshore)!

Regards,
Remya


----------



## mithi1988

Vishmonc said:


> Thankyou for your reply Remya
> Can you plz also let me know how long does it will take to grant visa


Hello Dear,

It will take minimum 8 months or maximum 12 months for visa grant. Wish you best of luck. in between if you want to go back australia you would apply for visitor visa.... best of luck for you processing

Regards,
Mithi


----------



## Vishmonc

remya3012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The standard reply would be 8-12 months as per global standards!! If everything is well and good..you should get your visa in 8-9 months..AHC usually grants the visa in 8-11 months !! It will take your 7 and half months to get your CO allocation and from there it doesn't tale long!
> 
> Since you already have a visa you can go stay with your spouse until your CO allocation and come back before your CO allotted (if you have applied offshore)!
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


My file is already in final que than how long shall I expect


----------



## remya3012

Vishmonc said:


> My file is already in final que than how long shall I expect


Hi, 
32-45 days is the average days for grant after DOQ but there is a slight lag in grants since June because of the financial year ending.. Hopefully the grants will happen in full fledge this month..Since my file is also in the final queue I am hoping that it should happen before 60 days of DOQ!!

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Arvi_krish

sam88 said:


> HI Arvi krish
> 
> Logon to https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> fill ur details and then Press PRINT INFORMATION SHEET , it will show on bottom left side
> 
> Or it could be That sheet which you have received by your case officer from AHC
> 
> Good luck


Thanku so much just got it and submitted. Just thought of finishing my medicals b4 even they ask me to do

Thanku so much to all for their efforts


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Please do reply....


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Please tell me if I am in Australia will it affect allocation of co to my file??? Pls do reply.


----------



## remya3012

Dairy milk 28/11 said:


> Hi
> I just want to know, if am in Australia will they delay in allocation of co, as these days files or getting into queue as soon as the co gets allocated,if v submit the required documents on the same day if anything asked . I'm bit worried about it after seeing Robinpriya's thread, as she mentioned that the grant got delayed for two months as they were in Australia.
> 
> Please let me know about this.
> 
> Hope everyone will here good news soon either for allocation of co or visa grants..
> 
> Kind regards
> Dairymilk.


Hi Dairy Milk,

Its is usually advised to go on a visiting visa as soon as you applied for the visa than after the CO is allocated. Once the CO is allocated the process get quicker and they do not grant the visa until you are back in the country...it delays the whole process as they might send your visa to the final queue after you are back in India like in Robinpriya's case or your file might go back to the back of the queue!
It's better to come back to India as soon as the Co is allocated!

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Thank you for your reply remya.

Regards 
Dairymilk


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Hi Dairymilk..just make sure applicant returns back once file has been forwarded to final que...in our case,we were still in Australia during that time..hence the delay in grant ..thankyou


----------



## Nikita Ag

Hi, am sorry to have been so inactive ! I haven't been assigned a case officer yet! Hoping to be assigned a case officer soon.
I have asked my lawyer to write to the AHC and enquire about the HAP if as well, as I want to keep my medicals ready. 

Nikita


----------



## Nikita Ag

My DoL is 16 sec 13 and I see that they have granted CO for an application dated on 17 dec 13, keeping my fingers crossed for getting the CO allocated soon.


----------



## loveforever

*Called AHC*

hello everyone
i was free so i thought i just give call to AHC just to confirm if they have received my PCC's which were forward by me to my agent on 18th June. But i got to know that they haven't received anything so i called my agent immediately and he told me he forward all documents on 2-3 July. Means i emailed him on 18th and forward on 2 or 3rd July after 15 days which ridicules. so operator advice me send papers on [email protected] not on case officer's email don't know why? 
so i emailed everything again on AHC email address and on co's email just to make sure and got confirmation mail in return. i asked my agent to do same.
i think they were just waiting for my PCC's hopefully good news soon.
thanks everybody


----------



## remya3012

loveforever said:


> hello everyone
> i was free so i thought i just give call to AHC just to confirm if they have received my PCC's which were forward by me to my agent on 18th June. But i got to know that they haven't received anything so i called my agent immediately and he told me he forward all documents on 2-3 July. Means i emailed him on 18th and forward on 2 or 3rd July after 15 days which ridicules. so operator advice me send papers on [email protected] not on case officer's email don't know why?
> so i emailed everything again on AHC email address and on co's email just to make sure and got confirmation mail in return. i asked my agent to do same.
> i think they were just waiting for my PCC's hopefully good news soon.
> thanks everybody


The agent is crazzzyyyy!! :eek2: 

Hope you hear the great news soon :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Pari A

Hey everyone
Any update from AHC to anyone today 

Regards 
Pari A


----------



## human1234

hello forrum friends
I wanna confirm 1 thing that my date of visa application is 9 dec but I got acknowledgment on 3 rd of jan 14 ,, so from where should I count CO waiting period of 31-32 weeks 
Plz suggest 

Thanks
Human1234


----------



## 496402-dron

Previously we have seen that many agents have delayed sending application or additional documents , Those who have applied through agents are Recommended to send scan copy of additional documents as well as get additional documents parcel from agent and send it by yourself. 

It makes sense rather delay, and we also get double sure that our documents sent on time.


----------



## Jaat

remya3012 said:


> Hi Shalu,
> 
> Considering your husband applied for the visa in March..you might get a CO allocated in October or early November..even if your Visa grant happens quick you might get it by late December or Early Jan 2015!!
> 
> The CO considers the applicant's travel not the sponsors..so you can travel anytime. It is not advisable for the applicant to travel after the CO is allocated as it can go to the final queue anytime after that and the grant delays until the applicant is back in the country!! You can as well take your husband to Australia until the CO is allocated considering the 30-31 weeks time frame after the DOL.
> 
> All the Best!!
> 
> Regards,
> Remya



Hi Remya,
Thank you for the reply and sharing information...
Seems long waiting for us...


Regards
Shalu


----------



## robinpriya4ever

remya3012 said:


> Robinpriya..this is such a welcome news !! Congrats Dear eace:
> 
> Have fun !!!:cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Thanks a lot remya😊Best of luck u as well for ur visa grant ASAP 😊


----------



## Arvi_krish

Got my medicals done.... thanks to all for their support


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> Hey Jyoti,
> 
> Be careful about this!! If I were you I'd get the new PCC ASAP!! knowing that it expires in 10 days. That might not be enough time on which AHC would grant the visa.
> I'm sorry to say this but you are walking on very think ice ATM.
> Good Luck!! Hope you get the visa soon.
> Please keep us updated. Thanks!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
Yes I am going to apply for PCC! But found today that I have to get my passport issued again as well with my husbands name on it, so need to ask my husband to send me a marriage certificate from Australia, and i think he need to get that certificate attested by DFAT and then submit to Indian high commission for attestation. And when when he will receive that back he will send it to me. Oh my god so long process. Why can't they make it bit simpler. So I guess it will take bit longer... But till today haven't heard anything back from AHC. So so frustrating 

But anyways so choice... If you have any better advice would appreciate.... Thanks.
Kind Regards,
Joyti.


----------



## jyoti10

robinpriya4ever said:


> Hai Becky and everyone...By the grace of GOD ALMIGHTY, our visa was granted today evening. HE answered my prayers not a day early, not a day late..Finally this long wait finished. I would like to thank everyone in this forum , especially Becky for all your support. Thanks a lot Becky....sometimes when I lost my faith and patience, your faith in GOD ALMIGHTY made me think and gave me the confidence to come through this situation. I will keep on praying for everyone in this forum especially you Becky to get your visas ASAP because I know being away from your better half is one of the worst feelings you can ever experience....Becky, we had a different case officers name in our grant letter.. I don't know if the case officer changed in between. BEST OF LUCK EVERYONE...My GOD is an awesome GOD!!


Congratulations Robinpriya4ever, god bless you and have a happy and peaceful life for ever.....


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Jaat said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new to this forum, though have been following it for a very long time.
> I live in Melbourne, we applied for my husband's 309 visa on 20 March 2014.
> 
> By looking at all your cases, I can we have along way to go before getting visa.
> I want to wish you all good luck..)
> 
> I have one query.
> We got married in India, lodged visa and then I came back to Melbourne on 1 June, 2014 but now we cant seem to live apart, so I am going back to India in couple of weeks and we will come together once he has visa.
> If I stay in India for that long, will it negatively affect our file?????//
> 
> thank you in advance
> 
> Shalu
> 
> Offshore partner visa
> DOL: 20 March 2014


Hey Shalu,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*AHC is not concerned with the location of the sponsor. You can be anywhere in the world and that won't cause any issues to your partner's application.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Depart or Not to Depart?*



Dairy milk 28/11 said:


> Hi
> I just want to know, if am in Australia will they delay in allocation of co, as these days files or getting into queue as soon as the co gets allocated,if v submit the required documents on the same day if anything asked . I'm bit worried about it after seeing Robinpriya's thread, as she mentioned that the grant got delayed for two months as they were in Australia.
> 
> Please let me know about this.
> 
> Hope everyone will here good news soon either for allocation of co or visa grants..
> 
> Kind regards
> Dairymilk.


Hey Dairymilk,

To avoid any kind of delay, make sure that the applicant departs Australia as soon as a case officer is allocated to your file. As things don't take long to progress after the case officer allocation.

In Robinpriya's case, the applicant was onshore while their file was sent to the final queue. But instead AHC was waiting for the applicant to get offshore before they forward their file to the final queue. Not long after the applicant departed Australia (June 10) their file was sent to the final queue on June 17. While on the other hand the applicant thought that their file was already in the final queue for over 60 days.

*JUST AN ADVICE:- Leave Australia as soon as you get a case officer. You'd rather wait for 32-45 days since DOQ to get the visa on time rather than wait for 32-45 days since DOQ plus 2 or more months of extra delay.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! 

*P.S.- Have your application been allocated a case officer. Kindly please update us.* Thanks!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Vishmonc said:


> Hey there
> M new to this forum my Dol is 27 nov 2013 and my file us in que since 11 July 2014.i m married in australia as I was there on my student visa and came back after marriage but still hold the valid study visa can anyone suggest me that can this visa affect me while the grant of another visa and how long does it take
> Thankyou


Hey Vishmonc,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*If your student visa is still valid, you can still enter Australia and enrol in studies. But you will have to depart Australia to fulfill the "offshore" condition of the 309/100 visa application in order to get the partner visa approved. AHC won't grant the partner visa unless you are offshore.

As per the information provided in your above quoted post, your file is already in the final queue. If you are in Australia on your student visa, make sure you leave the country ASAP because if you still happen to be onshore when your file reaches the top of the final queue, AHC will notify you to get offshore and will place your partner visa application at the bottom of the final queue again. Causing you horrible delays. *AHC is granting visas in about 32-45 days since DOQ. *This time frame may vary depending on the complexity of individual cases.

*As soon as you're partner visa is approved, your student visa will be cancelled as one applicant cannot be a holder of two substantive visas at the same time.*
*Please make sure you contact AHC regarding this to have the most accurate information.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Just a quick doubt,
> 
> Can I do my medicals b4 even they ask for it?


Unfortunately you can't. You will have to wait for AHC to provide you the HAP ID.

An applicant who hasn't applied for the partner visa yet can make use of the facility of getting their medicals before applying. All you will need to do is create an ImmiAccount and generate your own HAP ID.

*IMPORTANT NOTE:- *My Health Declarations (MHD) is a service for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application and would like to do health examinations before lodging a visa application.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Nikita Ag said:


> Hi, am sorry to have been so inactive ! I haven't been assigned a case officer yet! Hoping to be assigned a case officer soon.
> I have asked my lawyer to write to the AHC and enquire about the HAP if as well, as I want to keep my medicals ready.
> 
> Nikita


Thanks for updating us. Hope you get a case officer soon.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



loveforever said:


> hello everyone
> i was free so i thought i just give call to AHC just to confirm if they have received my PCC's which were forward by me to my agent on 18th June. But i got to know that they haven't received anything so i called my agent immediately and he told me he forward all documents on 2-3 July. Means i emailed him on 18th and forward on 2 or 3rd July after 15 days which ridicules. so operator advice me send papers on [email protected] not on case officer's email don't know why?
> so i emailed everything again on AHC email address and on co's email just to make sure and got confirmation mail in return. i asked my agent to do same.
> i think they were just waiting for my PCC's hopefully good news soon.
> thanks everybody


Good Luck loveforever!!! Hope you get the visa soon. Please do keep us updated and share the good news with us when it comes. 
*Did your case officer say how much longer things will take to finalize are you're application is nearing 12 months standard processing time frame?*

Look forward to your reply. Thanks for the update. Much appreciated!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> hello forrum friends
> I wanna confirm 1 thing that my date of visa application is 9 dec but I got acknowledgment on 3 rd of jan 14 ,, so from where should I count CO waiting period of 31-32 weeks
> Plz suggest
> 
> Thanks
> Human1234



Check the acknowledgment letter. The date of application and the date on which AHC actually received your application is sometimes different.

The Date of Application is mentioned in the acknowledgment letter. 

Kindly update us so I can make the necessary changes to the main SS :typing::typing::typing::typing: Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Got my medicals done.... thanks to all for their support


Thanks for updating Arvi_krish. Apologies I wasn't around much today to help. Hope everything worked out fine.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

human1234 said:


> hello forrum friends
> I wanna confirm 1 thing that my date of visa application is 9 dec but I got acknowledgment on 3 rd of jan 14 ,, so from where should I count CO waiting period of 31-32 weeks
> Plz suggest
> 
> Thanks
> Human1234



Hiya Dear 

this happened exactly to me..... there should be a date written on your acknowledgement that is your processing date...if it is 3 of jan then it could be ....

Regards,
Mithi


----------



## Becky26

*PCC Dilemma*



jyoti10 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Yes I am going to apply for PCC! But found today that I have to get my passport issued again as well with my husbands name on it, so need to ask my husband to send me a marriage certificate from Australia, and i think he need to get that certificate attested by DFAT and then submit to Indian high commission for attestation. And when when he will receive that back he will send it to me. Oh my god so long process. Why can't they make it bit simpler. So I guess it will take bit longer... But till today haven't heard anything back from AHC. So so frustrating
> 
> But anyways so choice... If you have any better advice would appreciate.... Thanks.
> Kind Regards,
> Joyti.


Hey Jyoti,

Wise Decision!!! 
I'm facing the same issue hence my application is taking long. It's been put on hold by my case officer. I will be applying for the re-issue on July 18, this Friday. I need to get my husband's name and my new address on it.

The PSK denied me PCC issue and asked me to get my passport re-issued causing me more delays. By the looks of things, my file is going to be well over 12 month processing time frame by the time I get my re-issued passport and then apply for a new PCC (which hopefully will be issued on the same day)

If your PSK has that requirement that you mentioned in your above post, unfortunately you will have to get your passport re-issued, like it or not. PSK workers don't care about our visa delay. They just follow a set of rules and stick to it no matter what.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Let me know if you need help. I'm in the middle of getting the paperwork for my re-issue. My appointment is scheduled on this Friday. Had to wait for a month and a half for the appointment :frusty::frusty:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sam88

One day to go Becky


----------



## Becky26

sam88 said:


> One day to go Becky


YUP!!!! I'm Freeeeaking Out!!!!  Don't know what those bureaucratic poopheads will do to me. I hate government offices. Don't know how long the passport will take to be re-issued. So over this :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## Arathi

All the very best becky..Hope your PCC processing goes smooth and u get it on the very day:fingerscrossed:


Another day passes without a Grant.... 

Wish all our prayers are answered soon..


----------



## mithi1988

hiya all


Toady i got a call from my case officer , he was different what i told before was wrong, So he took a small interview from me, more about my educational background like he was interviewing for a job alright thats okie..anything for visa. So asked some additional document. someone please suggest me having a good educational background can benefit you somewhere....i am just asking....and secondly he seemed nice to me .....he directly gave his extension number... he told me after final assesment it can take maximum 1 or 2 months for visa grant if u are not having any complication.......so this was whole story....

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

*Thanks*



Arathi said:


> All the very best becky..Hope your PCC processing goes smooth and u get it on the very day:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Another day passes without a Grant....
> 
> Wish all our prayers are answered soon..


Ohh darl, this appointment is to apply for the passport re-issue. The PCC application is still far away. Not until I get my re-issued passport.
But thank you for your kind wishes :yo::yo::yo::yo: :becky::becky::becky::becky:

Dry Day :sad::sad::sad::sad:. AHC WAKE UP!!!!!
We need our Visas!!!!!!

Good Luck to all waiting. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hiya all
> 
> 
> Toady i got a call from my case officer , he was different what i told before was wrong, So he took a small interview from me, more about my educational background like he was interviewing for a job alright thats okie..anything for visa. So asked some additional document. someone please suggest me having a good educational background can benefit you somewhere....i am just asking....and secondly he seemed nice to me .....he directly gave his extension number... he told me after final assesment it can take maximum 1 or 2 months for visa grant if u are not having any complication.......so this was whole story....
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Hey mithi!!

Good News!! CO finally called you :becky::becky::becky::becky:
Nothing to worry about. Educational background is just to see if you will be ready to join the workforce and contribute towards the Australian economy or will be a burden.

Neither of them have any effect on the decision as there are no educational requirements for a partner visa. Even if you have no work history and have basic school certificate, AHC can't deny your visa on those factors.

Kindly please fill out the SS Update Form with your case officer allocation details, additional documents requested so I can update your details in the main SS.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Thanks for updating us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

hey becky 

Dont freak out just leave everything on God he will plan better for you.....you will be alright with in a month ....

cheers,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hey becky
> 
> Dont freak out just leave everything on God he will plan better for you.....you will be alright with in a month ....
> 
> cheers,
> mithi


Thank you for your supportive words. I appreciate it!!
I will keep you guys updated on how I go.
Good Luck, hope you get the visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

hey becky,

why i was thinking so because , am having a research degree , he was asking specifically for asking research work , my subject i had studied in United kingdom...when i told him sir for some reason i havnt got resaerch paper with me at the moment with me then he asked for thesis ....he also added if you will provide it may help you to support your file... So i was thinking thats okie if it is so... i was not expecting this even. i thought i am trapped now and will take 12 months for visa grant . so i left to call AHC even.

Regards,
mithi


----------



## sam88

Becky 

Dont worry Everything should be Good all members are praying for ya dont worry 

Best of luck


----------



## ani25588

Hi all
Was just reading the recent posts regarding departure from australia when the visa is granted.. I had mailed the question to ahc.. That if i am in australia while my file is in queue , can i go to a nearby country like new zealand and stay there for a holiday.. If they could give an idea when the visa will be grsnted.. I got a positive reply from the team.. That i need not come back to india.. I can go to any country just have to depart austrslia... Just that we need to get sn idea when to depart.. 
Regrds
Ani25588


----------



## 496402-dron

dron said:


> You can directly send them by courier or speed post, you can put acknowledgement letter along with it. Mention your CO name on envelope.
> 
> I did same and I received document received confirmation on 4th day.





mithi1988 said:


> hey becky,
> 
> why i was thinking so because , am having a research degree , he was asking specifically for asking research work , my subject i had studied in United kingdom...when i told him sir for some reason i havnt got resaerch paper with me at the moment with me then he asked for thesis ....he also added if you will provide it may help you to support your file... So i was thinking thats okie if it is so... i was not expecting this even. i thought i am trapped now and will take 12 months for visa grant . so i left to call AHC even.
> 
> Regards,
> mithi



Well mine one is same , I have research degree and I have submitted half certi only , hope they wont create problem . 
Why these guys need education and employment. 
Sometimes they ask to fill form 1221 and form 80 in which we need to fill education and employment .but its not necessary at all


----------



## mithi1988

hey dron 

even this question arose in my mind even....they wont ask everyone about Educational background...hope so it should for good....Only God knows..everything happens for good.

Regards,
mithi


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> Hey Jyoti,
> 
> Wise Decision!!!
> I'm facing the same issue hence my application is taking long. It's been put on hold by my case officer. I will be applying for the re-issue on July 18, this Friday. I need to get my husband's name and my new address on it.
> 
> The PSK denied me PCC issue and asked me to get my passport re-issued causing me more delays. By the looks of things, my file is going to be well over 12 month processing time frame by the time I get my re-issued passport and then apply for a new PCC (which hopefully will be issued on the same day)
> 
> If your PSK has that requirement that you mentioned in your above post, unfortunately you will have to get your passport re-issued, like it or not. PSK workers don't care about our visa delay. They just follow a set of rules and stick to it no matter what.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Let me know if you need help. I'm in the middle of getting the paperwork for my re-issue. My appointment is scheduled on this Friday. Had to wait for a month and a half for the appointment :frusty::frusty:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Best of luck Becky for your interview. God bless you....


----------



## sinayvalian

ani25588 said:


> Hi all
> Was just reading the recent posts regarding departure from australia when the visa is granted.. I had mailed the question to ahc.. That if i am in australia while my file is in queue , can i go to a nearby country like new zealand and stay there for a holiday.. If they could give an idea when the visa will be grsnted.. I got a positive reply from the team.. That i need not come back to india.. I can go to any country just have to depart austrslia... Just that we need to get sn idea when to depart..
> Regrds
> Ani25588


Hi Ani25588,

I am looking at the same option i.e to visit NZ once the file is in final queue. However looking at the recent timelines, looks like it can take up to 45-60 days between final queue to visa grant. Not sure if that is a feasible option. What are your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Sure, once it's in final queue I'm ready to leave. My visa ends on August 25th.I just wanna stay till the 5th of august if it's not in final queue as my hubby's bday is in first week I don't want to go just before that 

Thanks for your reply robinpriya


Kind regards
Dairymilk


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Thank you becky for your reply. Sure will let you know if I get any information about co allocation for my file.
Hope will hear soon from co.

Kind regards 
Dairy milk


----------



## Nikita Ag

Hi,
I went through some of the posts regarding the PCC confusion. I have gotten my PCC by applying from VFS in Sydney. I do not have my husbands name or address in my passport and I was given the PCC clean last month.
Am waiting for the CO allocation now so as to get the medicals done. Do you think not having husbands name on passport would cause any problem?

Kind regards,
Nikita


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Hi Nikitha ag

I got Pcc without my husbands name in passport , I think it's not necessary.

Kind regards
Dairymilk


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Hi Nikitha ag

I think it's not necessary neither for medicals nor for Pcc, I just got them without my partners name & address in passport.

Kind regards 
Dairymilk


----------



## Nikita Ag

Hey Dairy Milk - thanks, much relief ! 
Also, my lawyer wrote to AHC enquiring about my CO and requesting for a HAP Id on July 10, however we haven't received any response yet. What's the standard time that AHC gets back with email replies, if you gave any idea.
Thanks


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Hey Nikitha

They will reply in 7 working days generally . 

I think co will be allocated after submitting medicals , I'm not sure about it. 
Cause I got my medicals done after 15 r 20 days after applying. They sent me acknowledgement with request for medicals .

Hope this will help you

Thank you.
Kind regards 
Dairy milk


----------



## singh87

Hello Everyone,

Could someone please advice what are the chance of my wife getting case officer in Nov and visa by Dec 14.

DOL - 13/05/14
Documents sumitted - 17/06/14

Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards,
Singh87


----------



## mithi1988

hello singh87

welcome to forum dear...... regarding your question AS per current time frame maximum 30-31 will take for CO allocation mean about 217-220 days for you near about in mid of dec..
next process is final assesment it will take about 40-60 days may be for you in feb visa could be granted....if without any comlication
We are not sure dear this is current time frame it may changes any time.....so fingers crossed..
but intween your wife can get VISITOR VISA..

Regards
mithi.


----------



## Nikita Ag

Dairy milk 28/11 said:


> Hey Nikitha
> 
> They will reply in 7 working days generally .
> 
> I think co will be allocated after submitting medicals , I'm not sure about it.
> Cause I got my medicals done after 15 r 20 days after applying. They sent me acknowledgement with request for medicals .
> 
> Hope this will help you
> 
> Thank you.
> Kind regards
> Dairy milk



Hey,
I was not asked for medicals or any other thing after DOL. Hence am waiting for CO allocation to get hap Id for medicals.

Also, I see that desai369 whose DOL is same as mine got the CO allocated on July 8. Congratulations for that! I hope I get one soon too.

Regards,
Nikita


----------



## harman87

Hello Becky & Everyone!!!
yesterday my wife got a call from CO, CO said that she is trying to contact my agent but she is not answering her phone and then she asked my wife, have you got your new PCC?, because my wife's old PCC is expired. But my wife said she don't have one. So CO said you have to enter AUSTRALIA before 28 August. Then my wife said I was expecting her visa long back. Then CO replied the same answer which we get all the time,"THE PROCESSING TIME IS 12 MONTHS MAM, SO YOU HAVE TO WAIT." Then my wife said she will ask our agent to call you and that's all the conversation they had. 
I really don't understand the reason behind this call. 

Thanks
Harman


----------



## singh87

mithi1988 said:


> hello singh87
> 
> welcome to forum dear...... regarding your question AS per current time frame maximum 30-31 will take for CO allocation mean about 217-220 days for you near about in mid of dec..
> next process is final assesment it will take about 40-60 days may be for you in feb visa could be granted....if without any comlication
> We are not sure dear this is current time frame it may changes any time.....so fingers crossed..
> but intween your wife can get VISITOR VISA..
> 
> Regards
> mithi.


Thanks Mithi,

I myself considering to call her on tourist visa in mid Sept till Nov 14.

I also checked the SS and it clear shows that from July last year the processing period has increased from 6 months to 7 or 8 Months. 

Anything else if you would like to add for picking up the right time or duration to call my wife on tourist visa will be highly appreciated.

regards,
Singh87


----------



## Pari A

Hi becky ,
Wish u all the very best for ur appointment at psk today
May god bd with u and all ur work gets done smoothly.

Best wishes 
Pari A


----------



## mithi1988

hello dear,

i also have been to Australia for 3 months , as i applied my 309 visa just after 15 days i applied for VISITOR VISA and with in 15 days i got it in Jan. the visa is for 12 months but u cant stay more than 3 months either this visa is multiple entry visa. So in April i was back in india. Since then i am waiting for My spouse visa... My mean to tell you whole story is i have done all this process before my CO allocation once if it is allocated then to go outside of india will be creating a problem to your application...So my suggestion is DO ANYTHING BEFORE CO ALLOCATION...this is all as per my understanding Dont mind.

Regards,
Mithi


----------



## mithi1988

singh87 said:


> Thanks Mithi,
> 
> I myself considering to call her on tourist visa in mid Sept till Nov 14.
> 
> I also checked the SS and it clear shows that from July last year the processing period has increased from 6 months to 7 or 8 Months.
> 
> Anything else if you would like to add for picking up the right time or duration to call my wife on tourist visa will be highly appreciated.
> 
> regards,
> Singh87


sorry to answer again and again


----------



## joel84

*Need Help in applying Patner Visa.*

Hi, 

I am a PR holder and I want to apply visa for my fiance who is in India. I have been engaged for a year now and have planned to get married in coming December.

Can I apply the visa now and start the process. As it would take more than 30 weeks to assign the CO, I will upload the marriage document and photos later. 

Is this possible. Or they consider the last update to the time for processing. Please help me.

Thanks,
joe


----------



## mithi1988

harman87 said:


> Hello Becky & Everyone!!!
> yesterday my wife got a call from CO, CO said that she is trying to contact my agent but she is not answering her phone and then she asked my wife, have you got your new PCC?, because my wife's old PCC is expired. But my wife said she don't have one. So CO said you have to enter AUSTRALIA before 28 August. Then my wife said I was expecting her visa long back. Then CO replied the same answer which we get all the time,"THE PROCESSING TIME IS 12 MONTHS MAM, SO YOU HAVE TO WAIT." Then my wife said she will ask our agent to call you and that's all the conversation they had. I really don't understand the reason behind this call.
> 
> Thanks
> Harman


hiya dear,

May be she wants you to apply a new PCC ...discuss this with your agents and Wait for Today if your CO would email you and call you if not then call her tomorrow ask if she wants a new PCC....MAy god help you.

Regards,
Mithi


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey nikita
Hope u doing gud.. I think u shud call AHC.. As per SS u can see desai whose DOL is same as yours got CO n even vineet whose DOL is 17 december got CO.. N u r still waiting.. Call AHC regarding ur confusion.. N do share ur conversation here..
Thanks
Surpreet


----------



## Nikita Ag

Hi Surpreet,

I just enquired with my agent and he sent me all the emails. It shows that the blue dart courier was delivered at AHC on 14 dec 2013. However since we had not received any acknowledgement and file reference number, my agent had written back to them in February asking for file ref number. The mail from AHC says that way bill number is xxxx and picked up at AHC on 30 th dec 2013.

Does this mean my DOL is 30.12.2013 ?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Nikita


----------



## Nikita Ag

Also, my agent sent me another example where the DOL of a candidate was on 26 nov 2013 and the acknowledgement from AHC is sent on 27 June 2014. The acknowledgement form says that we have received your application, however haven't assessed the validity of the application and so on.... 
Is that acknowledgement a sign that the application is put in queue. I just feel so frustrated at the moment !


----------



## Arathi

*Visa granted!!*

Hi All,

Finally my visa has been granted today :whoo::whoo:. Just received an email from my agent. Thanks all for your support and help. Especially BECKY!!, you have given all of us the motivation to do the long wait. I am sure the final queue would be cleared soon as things are picking up its pace. Once again thank to all!!!


----------



## harman87

mithi1988 said:


> hiya dear,
> 
> May be she wants you to apply a new PCC ...discuss this with your agents and Wait for Today if your CO would email you and call you if not then call her tomorrow ask if she wants a new PCC....MAy god help you.
> 
> Regards,
> Mithi




Hello Mithi,

My agent called up the CO, and CO said she just wants to check that applicant is in India or not. that's all they said. CO didn't say anything about PCC.
Hope for the good news.

Thanks
Harman:fingerscrossed:


----------



## harman87

Arathi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally my visa has been granted today :whoo::whoo:. Just received an email from my agent. Thanks all for your support and help. Especially BECKY!!, you have given all of us the motivation to do the long wait. I am sure the final queue would be cleared soon as things are picking up its pace. Once again thank to all!!!


Congrats Arathi!!!! Wish you GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Naomi16

Arathi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally my visa has been granted today :whoo::whoo:. Just received an email from my agent. Thanks all for your support and help. Especially BECKY!!, you have given all of us the motivation to do the long wait. I am sure the final queue would be cleared soon as things are picking up its pace. Once again thank to all!!!


Congratulations Arathi :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Nikita Ag said:


> Hi Surpreet,
> 
> I just enquired with my agent and he sent me all the emails. It shows that the blue dart courier was delivered at AHC on 14 dec 2013. However since we had not received any acknowledgement and file reference number, my agent had written back to them in February asking for file ref number. The mail from AHC says that way bill number is xxxx and picked up at AHC on 30 th dec 2013.
> 
> Does this mean my DOL is 30.12.2013 ?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Nikita


Hi nikita
Actually as per my knowledge the DOL is the date which is mentioned in the acknowldgmnt letter dat u have got from AHC. The date of logdmnt mentioned in the acknowlgmnt letter is as the visa application date. I vill advice u too cal AHC rather than writing any email.. The best time to call AHC is 2 pm coz u vill not have to wait for 45 mints. 
Seniors please correct me if m wrong 
Thanks
Surpreet


----------



## human1234

mithi1988 said:


> Hiya Dear
> 
> this happened exactly to me..... there should be a date written on your acknowledgement that is your processing date...if it is 3 of jan then it could be ....
> 
> Regards,
> Mithi


U mean that date of application is not the actual datr from where I have to count the weeks for co allocation. 
It goes like dat
On top of the acknowledgment letter
3 jan 

After few lines applicant name 
Dob 
Date of visa application
File number
Etc 
..
Plz suggest n explain a bit for this


----------



## sam88

Congratulations Arathi 
Enjoy 

HAve a good one


----------



## human1234

Congrats arathi 
Good luck for new start in aust 
Enjoy ur life


----------



## 496402-dron

harman87 said:


> Hello Becky & Everyone!!!
> yesterday my wife got a call from CO, CO said that she is trying to contact my agent but she is not answering her phone and then she asked my wife, have you got your new PCC?, because my wife's old PCC is expired. But my wife said she don't have one. So CO said you have to enter AUSTRALIA before 28 August. Then my wife said I was expecting her visa long back. Then CO replied the same answer which we get all the time,"THE PROCESSING TIME IS 12 MONTHS MAM, SO YOU HAVE TO WAIT." Then my wife said she will ask our agent to call you and that's all the conversation they had.
> I really don't understand the reason behind this call.
> 
> Thanks
> Harman



Why dont you submit pcc ASAP before it create any further delay . 
Don't approach agent for additional documents , directly send pcc to AHC


----------



## Nikita Ag

Hey Surpreet,
AHC has not sent any acknowledgement of my file. After sending the application, we only requested for a file reference number and AHC mailed back with the file ref number.

However as my agent just showed me a case, where he applied for a clients application on 26 nov 13 and received the acknowledgement from AHC on 27 June 14. I read the ack form, it seems to be a standard document with the persons name and place etc. the Date of Application is given as 26 nov 13 in that ack form.

Am trying to call AHC right now from Sydney. Thanks!


----------



## Priya10

Congrats and Good luck to all who have been granted a visa.

Hi Becky n all,

I was wondering if a chronological order is being followed after DOQ. Looking at the current visa grants it doesn't seem to be the case. Can something hold up visa grant even after file is put in final queue. Sorry if this has already been discussed.

Thanks


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Arathi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally my visa has been granted today :whoo::whoo:. Just received an email from my agent. Thanks all for your support and help. Especially BECKY!!, you have given all of us the motivation to do the long wait. I am sure the final queue would be cleared soon as things are picking up its pace. Once again thank to all!!!


*Congratulations Arathi 

Have a wonderful life ahead with your partner :hippie:
Thanks for the update, I have added them in the SS as well 

Good day
Sravanthi*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

ani25588 said:


> Hi all
> Was just reading the recent posts regarding departure from australia when the visa is granted.. I had mailed the question to ahc.. That if i am in australia while my file is in queue , can i go to a nearby country like new zealand and stay there for a holiday.. If they could give an idea when the visa will be grsnted.. I got a positive reply from the team.. That i need not come back to india.. I can go to any country just have to depart austrslia... Just that we need to get sn idea when to depart..
> Regrds
> Ani25588


*Oh that's a very useful information Ani25588, Thanks for sharing the information with us 

Good luck
Sravanthi*


----------



## harman87

dron said:


> Why dont you submit pcc ASAP before it create any further delay .
> Don't approach agent for additional documents , directly send pcc to AHC


Hi,

My agent called up CO, CO said she just want to confirm that aplicant is in India or not? CO didn't say anything about PCC.
So lets see.


----------



## Nikita Ag

human1234 said:


> U mean that date of application is not the actual datr from where I have to count the weeks for co allocation.
> It goes like dat
> On top of the acknowledgment letter
> 3 jan
> 
> After few lines applicant name
> Dob
> Date of visa application
> File number
> Etc
> ..
> Plz suggest n explain a bit for this


Well that's very unlikely, as I know of people who got the acknowledgement after almost 6 months of applying for the visa.
As per my info the date of application mentioned on the acknowledgement letter is the DOL.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

:dizzy:


Nikita Ag said:


> Hey Surpreet,
> AHC has not sent any acknowledgement of my file. After sending the application, we only requested for a file reference number and AHC mailed back with the file ref number.
> 
> However as my agent just showed me a case, where he applied for a clients application on 26 nov 13 and received the acknowledgement from AHC on 27 June 14. I read the ack form, it seems to be a standard document with the persons name and place etc. the Date of Application is given as 26 nov 13 in that ack form.
> 
> Am trying to call AHC right now from Sydney. Thanks!


Everybody gets acknowlgmnt letter that they have recieve your file n ur file has been logd.. CALL AHC ASAP. Ask your DOL n u will gt everythng clear..


----------



## remya3012

Arathi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally my visa has been granted today :whoo::whoo:. Just received an email from my agent. Thanks all for your support and help. Especially BECKY!!, you have given all of us the motivation to do the long wait. I am sure the final queue would be cleared soon as things are picking up its pace. Once again thank to all!!!


Nothing like it Arathi...Fresh day , Great News!! Go rock your world girl  :cheer2: :cheer2:

AHC, 
Thank you for waking up


----------



## Nikita Ag

Surpreet kaur said:


> :dizzy
> 
> Everybody gets acknowlgmnt letter that they have recieve your file n ur file has been logd.. CALL AHC ASAP. Ask your DOL n u will gt everythng clear..


Well this is really freaking me out. Can I get call AHC New Delhi from Sydney ? Could some one give me the number.


----------



## remya3012

Nikita Ag said:


> Well this is really freaking me out. Can I get call AHC New Delhi from Sydney ? Could some one give me the number.


Some people might not receive an acknowledgement letter...but u can call AHC and confirm your DOL since you did not receive an acknowledgement!

Nothing to worry about 

Regards,
Remya


----------



## remya3012

BECKY,

How did your PSK appointment go ??


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Nikita Ag said:


> Well this is really freaking me out. Can I get call AHC New Delhi from Sydney ? Could some one give me the number.


*Hi Nikita, 

AHC contact number is 00911141221000, press 1 & 2 immediately, don't listen to what they are saying, it will directly connect you to the operator  

And you need to wait for 30-45 minutes max, so have little patience lol , some times it may connect you to them within 10 min as well

Good luck
Sravanthi*


----------



## mithi1988

human1234 said:


> U mean that date of application is not the actual datr from where I have to count the weeks for co allocation.
> It goes like dat
> On top of the acknowledgment letter
> 3 jan
> 
> After few lines applicant name
> Dob
> Date of visa application
> File number
> Etc
> ..
> Plz suggest n explain a bit for this


Hello dear,

Date of visa application Please check this..... That is you right date of processing..

Regards,
Aditi


----------



## scorpionkingpn

Congrats aarthi...hav an Amazin life ahead...wher. U movin to in aus????

Hopin ahc clears balance files soon


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hi arathi n becky
Arathi congrats on ur visa grant.. Wish u best of luck.. Stay bless with ur partner...
Becky hows ur appointmnt goes?? Hope evrythng is going smooth at ur end
Regards 
Surpreet


----------



## Naomi16

Hey Becky,

Anxiously waiting to hear from you. Hope the PCC is cleared.

@Scorpionkingpn :- All we can do is be positive and pray. 
Just keep your fingers crossed and hope we will have more good news by the end of the day


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hey becky
> 
> Dont freak out just leave everything on God he will plan better for you.....you will be alright with in a month ....
> 
> cheers,
> mithi


Hey mithi,

Thanks so much for your and everyone's prayers. I will definitely be needing them tomorrow 
Will keep you guys updated. 

Good Luck to you!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Don't Worry!!*



mithi1988 said:


> hey becky,
> 
> why i was thinking so because , am having a research degree , he was asking specifically for asking research work , my subject i had studied in United kingdom...when i told him sir for some reason i havnt got resaerch paper with me at the moment with me then he asked for thesis ....he also added if you will provide it may help you to support your file... So i was thinking thats okie if it is so... i was not expecting this even. i thought i am trapped now and will take 12 months for visa grant . so i left to call AHC even.
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


As I said before, you have absolutely nothing to worry about. Just remember that AHC can't deny you partner visa just because you don't have your research degree or are yet to finish it or any other reason.
So just relax and take it easy!!! Pray that your application is sent to the final queue very soon..

Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!!*



sam88 said:


> Becky
> 
> Dont worry Everything should be Good all members are praying for ya dont worry
> 
> Best of luck


Thank you Sam and everyone for your prayers :nod::nod::nod::nod:
I will be needing all of those prayers and I'm sure everything will work out for the best very soon. After all so many prayers can't be ignored by GOD :becky::becky::becky::becky:

Good Luck to you for your visa, very soon you'll have it 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

jyoti10 said:


> Best of luck Becky for your interview. God bless you....


Thanks Jyoti!! Good Luck to you too.
Did you hear anything from AHC, regarding your grant? Have they requested you a new PCC yet??

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Dairy milk 28/11 said:


> Thank you becky for your reply. Sure will let you know if I get any information about co allocation for my file.
> Hope will hear soon from co.
> 
> Kind regards
> Dairy milk


No worries!! Happy to help. Good Luck, hope you get a case officer allocated soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Issue of PCC without Updating Passport*



Nikita Ag said:


> Hi,
> I went through some of the posts regarding the PCC confusion. I have gotten my PCC by applying from VFS in Sydney. I do not have my husbands name or address in my passport and I was given the PCC clean last month.
> Am waiting for the CO allocation now so as to get the medicals done. Do you think not having husbands name on passport would cause any problem?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Nikita


Hey Nikita,

Whether you will face issues getting a PCC without your updated personal details depends on your PSK. Some PSK want fully updated/correct information passport in order to issue PCC while others want the applicants to get the passport re-issued like thread member Jyoti10 and myself.

*Different PSKs have slightly different rules. So you need to find this information from your PSK.* Many applicants didn't have to get their passports re-issued. 
*Seniors, please correct me if I'm wrong; applicants from Bangalore don't face any issues when applying for PCC without the name of the spouse in their passports.*
Please do ask around. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Nikita Ag

Hey Becky,

I hope there are no issues as I have already gotten my PCC done. And all the best to you


----------



## robinpriya4ever

harman87 said:


> Congrats Arathi!!!! Wish you GOOD LUCK!!!!


Congrats arathi!!!


----------



## robinpriya4ever

All the best Becky ..hope everything is going well..our prayers are with u ..!!


----------



## Becky26

singh87 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Could someone please advice what are the chance of my wife getting case officer in Nov and visa by Dec 14.
> 
> DOL - 13/05/14
> Documents sumitted - 17/06/14
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Singh87


I believe in miracles but hoping for a visa within a month of case officer allocation I'm sorry to say this but it's like believing fairy tales and unicorns are real.
The current trend is 32-45 days wait since DOQ. I'm not sure if this trend will still be the same by the time you are allocated a CO as AHC changes its processing methods a couple of time a year.
Unless the applicant is pregnant, there is nothing you can do.

Take up a hobby as you have a long wait ahead of you since you've applied in May 2014.. CO allocation is taking 30-31 weeks since DOL. Visitor visa is always an option. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

harman87 said:


> Hello Becky & Everyone!!!
> yesterday my wife got a call from CO, CO said that she is trying to contact my agent but she is not answering her phone and then she asked my wife, have you got your new PCC?, because my wife's old PCC is expired. But my wife said she don't have one. So CO said you have to enter AUSTRALIA before 28 August. Then my wife said I was expecting her visa long back. Then CO replied the same answer which we get all the time,"THE PROCESSING TIME IS 12 MONTHS MAM, SO YOU HAVE TO WAIT." Then my wife said she will ask our agent to call you and that's all the conversation they had.
> I really don't understand the reason behind this call.
> 
> Thanks
> Harman


If the CO said the PCC is expired, then your wife will have to submit a new one. Without one your visa will not be granted. 

Out of the 2 clearance that the applicants need to clear to get the visa, PCC is the one that has to be valid until the applicant entry Australia. The Initial Entry Date is usually the expiry date of either the medicals or PCC whichever expires first. And in most of the cases, it's the PCC's expiry date.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Pari A said:


> Hi becky ,
> Wish u all the very best for ur appointment at psk today
> May god bd with u and all ur work gets done smoothly.
> 
> Best wishes
> Pari A


Thanks a lot Pari A!! My appointment is tomorrow morning. 
Good Luck to you too. Hope you get a CO soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Nikita Ag

Hi, I called up AHC and the operator told me that case officer has been assigned. Operator told that she (CO) will contact me if any further documents are required.
I wonder why has the CO not contacted me yet. Hoping to hear from her.


----------



## Pari A

Hey becky,
Thank u . And Hope ull get ur pcc soon 


Hi dairy milk ,
May please know what was ur day if lodgement .


Regards
Pari A


----------



## human1234

Hi becky , mithi n all
I called ahc today n operator confirm me that date of application is date of lodgement , it does not mean when u got the acknowledgment 
So therefore she told me that my date of lodgment is 9 dec 13
N its more than 32 weeks nw 
I think coz of complicacy in my file its taking time coz she also said all files are different they have to check all merits n demerits 
My student visa was canceled in 2010 but the ban of 3 years is over in august 2013 n even 4 times my visitor visa is refused. 
Becky , mithi n all other friends
Plz suggest me hw these things matter ?


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



joel84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a PR holder and I want to apply visa for my fiance who is in India. I have been engaged for a year now and have planned to get married in coming December.
> 
> Can I apply the visa now and start the process. As it would take more than 30 weeks to assign the CO, I will upload the marriage document and photos later.
> 
> Is this possible. Or they consider the last update to the time for processing. Please help me.
> 
> Thanks,
> joe


Hey joel84,

Welcome to the Thread :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

You have 2 options, the links (from DIBP website) to the 2 options are also mentioned below:-
1. Prospective (Subclass 300) Marriage Visa also known as Fiance Visa; or
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/300.aspx
2. Partner (Subclass 309/100) Visa
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/309-100.aspx

No matter which visa you apply for from the above 2 options, you will have to wait for 30-31 weeks since DOL to get a case officer. 

Please have a read of the link I've mentioned in this post. Make sure you read the Partner Migration Booklet very thoroughly (link is mentioned on the DIBP link which is mentioned above) before you do anything. It has a detailed explanation of everything related to both subclass 300 and subclass 309/100 visa.

Do ask if you have more questions. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!*



Arathi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally my visa has been granted today :whoo::whoo:. Just received an email from my agent. Thanks all for your support and help. Especially BECKY!!, you have given all of us the motivation to do the long wait. I am sure the final queue would be cleared soon as things are picking up its pace. Once again thank to all!!!


*Many Many Congratulations!!!!!!!!! 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane:lane: ::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Wish you a blessed re-union and wonderful life ahead. Take Care. Have a fun and safe flight.

Thanks for updating us.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> :dizzy:
> 
> Everybody gets acknowlgmnt letter that they have recieve your file n ur file has been logd.. CALL AHC ASAP. Ask your DOL n u will gt everythng clear..


*That is not true. In the past not every applicant received an acknowledgement letter.
VFS gives their acknowledgement letter which has the file number which you are referring to.*

Nikita Ag, call AHC to confirm if they received your application and the date they received it. Please let us know what AHC says and also update us if your DOL is different to the one we have in the main SS.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Hi becky 
Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## human1234

Hey friends plz help me for my query?


----------



## Becky26

*AHC Contact Details*



Nikita Ag said:


> Well this is really freaking me out. Can I get call AHC New Delhi from Sydney ? Could some one give me the number.


The *direct line for AHC New Delhi is 011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2* on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.

Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. The wait could be between 30-45 minutes on average so be patient. Be very polite on the phone as the calls maybe recorded. Once you reach the front of the queue, you'll get through to an operator, you know what to do after that.

Keep your Passport (for passport number) and Partner Visa Application File Acknowledgement Letter (for the application file number) with you as they need these two pieces of information for your identification.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!*



remya3012 said:


> BECKY,
> 
> How did your PSK appointment go ??


Hey remya,

Appointment is tomorrow morning. Will update you once I'm back.
Thanks for checking up on me. I appreciate it.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Thnx for the correction
Well i was talking about Nikita.. 
I got the acknowlgmnt letter on 24 dec same day wen i logded my file coz i applied it online through immi account. 
All the best for your appointment 
Kindly tell me if there is no complication in ur case then how many days it gonna take after the date of que..??
I shall be highly thankful to uh..
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## ani25588

sinayvalian said:


> Hi Ani25588,
> 
> I am looking at the same option i.e to visit NZ once the file is in final queue. However looking at the recent timelines, looks like it can take up to 45-60 days between final queue to visa grant. Not sure if that is a feasible option. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks


Hi!
See this will depend on the co we get.. If we keep him/her informed of our plans probably they cn suggest us the time we should be out.. For me it will be very difficult to cm bak to india and then go to newzealand as we hv already planned a trip.. Cnt waste money just on travelling.. That is why i mailed them to ask... Once i get a co.. I will ask the person the same.. 
Regards


----------



## Arathi

scorpionkingpn said:


> Congrats aarthi...hav an Amazin life ahead...wher. U movin to in aus????
> 
> Hopin ahc clears balance files soon



Hi Nisha,

Thank you very much. Will be moving to Melbourne.

AHC cannot hold these files for long, they will have to clear it soon to handle the new applications that is flowing in. AHC is pretty consistent in granting VISA at the moment. I mean we can see at least 1 grand per day. So keep your fingers crossed and keep and eye on your mails. You can expect the good news any time 

cheers
Arathi


----------



## Arathi

Hey Becky,

Thank you once again. You have been a great support throughout and I pray to god for your quick VISA grant. I will be following this forum to hear all the happy news 

Cheers
Arathi





Becky26 said:


> *Many Many Congratulations!!!!!!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane:lane: ::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wish you a blessed re-union and wonderful life ahead. Take Care. Have a fun and safe flight.
> 
> Thanks for updating us.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Hi Pari A

My DOL is dec 24 2013

Kind regards
Dairymilk


----------



## netgnus

*visa 309*

hi guys i applied my visa file on 7th July 2014(309) .After living in Australia for 6 years .Due to some circumstances i had to apply offshore . According to website it will take 12 months . I am here in India and my partner is in Melbourne .We both not happy but there is no choice .All the formality is been done and now we are waiting for the results .if anyone same condition ,please let me know the exact timing .How much time it will take .

Let the wait began .
:fingerscrossed:
cheers 
Nathan


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi arathi n becky
> Arathi congrats on ur visa grant.. Wish u best of luck.. Stay bless with ur partner...
> Becky hows ur appointmnt goes?? Hope evrythng is going smooth at ur end
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

My appointment is tomorrow morning. Hopefully everything will work out and I'll have my passport very soon. 
Thanks for checking up on me :becky::becky:
Will update everyone once I'm back.

Good Luck!! Hopefully you'll have a case officer soon.

Kind Regards
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Naomi16 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Anxiously waiting to hear from you. Hope the PCC is cleared.
> 
> @Scorpionkingpn :- All we can do is be positive and pray.
> Just keep your fingers crossed and hope we will have more good news by the end of the day


Thanks for your concern Naomi. I appreciate it! Tomorrow's appointment is for the passport re-issue. Once I get the re-issued passport then I'll be able to apply for a PCC.

Good Luck with your visa. Hope you get it soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Nikita Ag said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I hope there are no issues as I have already gotten my PCC done. And all the best to you


That's Great Nikita!!! Hope you get the visa soon.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

robinpriya4ever said:


> All the best Becky ..hope everything is going well..our prayers are with u ..!!


Thank You Robin!!!  
Hope you are well. When you moving to Australia??

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



Nikita Ag said:


> Hi, I called up AHC and the operator told me that case officer has been assigned. Operator told that she (CO) will contact me if any further documents are required.
> I wonder why has the CO not contacted me yet. Hoping to hear from her.


Congratulations Nikita on getting a case officer finally!!! :cheer2::cheer2: It's been a long wait.
Do you know when she was allocated to your file?

Kindly please fill out the SS Update Form so I can update your details. Thanks for your time. And updating us.
Good Luck to you, Hope you get the visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Hi becky , mithi n all
> I called ahc today n operator confirm me that date of application is date of lodgement , it does not mean when u got the acknowledgment
> So therefore she told me that my date of lodgment is 9 dec 13
> N its more than 32 weeks nw
> I think coz of complicacy in my file its taking time coz she also said all files are different they have to check all merits n demerits
> My student visa was canceled in 2010 but the ban of 3 years is over in august 2013 n even 4 times my visitor visa is refused.
> Becky , mithi n all other friends
> Plz suggest me hw these things matter ?


Thank you for the update. Good that you now know your DOL. 
*The 3-year ban doesn't apply to applicants applying for partner visa. *If you were applying for a student visa again then that ban would have applied to you.

Another member of this forum; I think it was Amaanisingh whose visitor visa applications (more than a couple) were refused because of some very little mistake she was making.
*Are you using an agent? Has AHC told you of this ban being applied to you?*
Unless AHC says so, you are not banned.

Also there shouldn't be any issue with case officer allocation. As right now you're without a case officer your file is probably just sitting on someone's desk without being processed. The complications don't have anything to do with case officer allocation. It might take you a bit longer to get the visa granted with the background check and all but that should be it. If AHC is satisfied that your relationship is genuine, there shouldn't be any problems in getting the visa.

Look forward to your reply.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Hi becky
> Good luck for tomorrow


Thanks Human1234. Hope you get a case officer soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Thnx for the correction
> Well i was talking about Nikita..
> I got the acknowlgmnt letter on 24 dec same day wen i logded my file coz i applied it online through immi account.
> All the best for your appointment
> Kindly tell me if there is no complication in ur case then how many days it gonna take after the date of que..??
> I shall be highly thankful to uh..
> Regards
> Surpreet


I got my acknowledgement letter from AHC the following working Monday (as I had lodged my application on a Friday). Many applicants don't get an acknowledgement letter from AHC, that's all I was meaning to say.

Thank you for your kind wishes. I will update everyone tomorrow once I'm back from my appointment. This appointment is to get my passport re--issued (to get my husband's name and my current residential address) as my PSK wouldn't issue me a PCC unless the requested changes are made.

After my passport is updated, I will be able to apply for a PCC. Once the PCC is submitted to the AHC, hopefully my case officer won't very long to send my file to the final queue.
Good Luck and hope you get your case officer soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Arathi said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Thank you once again. You have been a great support throughout and I pray to god for your quick VISA grant. I will be following this forum to hear all the happy news
> 
> Cheers
> Arathi


Thanks for your kind wishes Arathi. I hope so too.
Hope I can give you guys a good news soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



netgnus said:


> hi guys i applied my visa file on 7th July 2014(309) .After living in Australia for 6 years .Due to some circumstances i had to apply offshore . According to website it will take 12 months . I am here in India and my partner is in Melbourne .We both not happy but there is no choice .All the formality is been done and now we are waiting for the results .if anyone same condition ,please let me know the exact timing .How much time it will take .
> 
> Let the wait began .
> :fingerscrossed:
> cheers
> Nathan


Hey Nathan,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please add your partner visa application details by filling out the SS Update Form, link to which is mentioned below.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
We maintain these records to track the processing methods of AHC, New Delhi.

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*I lived in Australia for almost 5 years on a student visa and had to come back to India to apply for a partner visa. I applied in July 2013 and a year later am still waiting for my visa.

Unfortunately there is nothing you can do to quicken this process. If there was I'm sure I would've heard of it by now. AHC does everything as per it's rules and regulations which change for no one. The indicative processing time frame for AHC New Delhi is 8-11 months, and global standard processing time frame for DIBP is 12 months. Below is the link for AHC New Delhi website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

There is always an option of visitor visa. This is the perfect time to apply for it. Many applicants travel on visitor visa and return when the case officer allocating time is near. It's taking 30-31 weeks since DOL to get a case officer assigned to a file.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please do keep us posted. And *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form*. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hi evryone
I jst wanted to knw dat how much time it gonna take wen our files without any complications will b in a final que ? 
Thanx in advance
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

*Who Knows!!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi evryone
> I jst wanted to knw dat how much time it gonna take wen our files without any complications will b in a final que ?
> Thanx in advance
> Regards
> Surpreet


Could take as little as a day. Could also take as long as 7 months (SS user Ansh311's case and my case) or even more. There is no set time frame for that. All depends on the case officer's discretion.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Becky26 said:


> Thank you for the update. Good that you now know your DOL.
> The 3-year ban doesn't apply to applicants applying for partner visa. If you were applying for a student visa again then that ban would have applied to you.
> 
> Another member of this forum; I think it was Amaanisingh whose visitor visa applications (more than a couple) were refused because of some very little mistake she was making.
> Are you using an agent? Has AHC told you of this ban being applied to you?
> Unless AHC says so, you are not banned.
> 
> Also there shouldn't be any issue with case officer allocation. As right now you're without a case officer your file is probably just sitting on someone's desk without being processed. The complications don't have anything to do with case officer allocation. It might take you a bit longer to get the visa granted with the background check and all but that should be it. If AHC is satisfied that your relationship is genuine, there shouldn't be any problems in getting the visa.
> 
> Look forward to your reply.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks for response becky 
1) I applied by my own , I dont have any agent or consultant onit.
2) & my ban is for 3 years n its already over lasted till 3 aug 2013.
3) my visitor visas were refused as I was unable to convince them that m doing some appropriate job 
4) one more thing when my wife was on temporay visa I applied to join on her visa ... firstly it got refused but then we gone thru MRT and we won but mrt took too long to proceed n during that time my wife's visa got expired n she was on bridging visa so I got a email from immi that as she dont have appropriate visa so I cant have it n immi agent ask us to wait for her P.R 
I ve written all the complications
Plz suggest something .. n share ur experience 

Plz reply to me regarding this becky n all other experience guys n girls over here

Thanks 
Human


----------



## Nikita Ag

Becky26 said:


> Congratulations Nikita on getting a case officer finally!!! :cheer2::cheer2: It's been a long wait.
> Do you know when she was allocated to your file?
> 
> Kindly please fill out the SS Update Form so I can update your details. Thanks for your time. And updating us.
> Good Luck to you, Hope you get the visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky - thanks a lot, my DAte of application on the acknowledgement sent by CO today is 13 dec 2013. I will update the form with the CO name.
And he has requested for medicals, info on our chats etc for the period before marriage and medical.

I was wondering if I should get the medical in Sydney itself by this weekend or should I get it done in India ( am travelling on 26 July and can get the medical on 27 July).

Thanks
Nikita


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> Thanks Jyoti!! Good Luck to you too.
> Did you hear anything from AHC, regarding your grant? Have they requested you a new PCC yet??
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, 
Haven't heard back anything from AHC yet. Just waiting at the moment. I am not sure what are they doing? Why they are taking so long to grants? I found a new news from VFS office that it's a new rule now which has started from 1st july2014, that if you have a PCC request letter from AHC, then only you can apply for it other than that you cannot. So I can't do anything yet till I get a request from SCO. Anyways I am waiting. 
Best of luck for tomorrow. 
God bless you.
Kind regards, 
Jyoti.


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Thanks for response becky
> 1) I applied by my own , I dont have any agent or consultant onit.
> 2) & my ban is for 3 years n its already over lasted till 3 aug 2013.
> 3) my visitor visas were refused as I was unable to convince them that m doing some appropriate job
> 4) one more thing when my wife was on temporay visa I applied to join on her visa ... firstly it got refused but then we gone thru MRT and we won but mrt took too long to proceed n during that time my wife's visa got expired n she was on bridging visa so I got a email from immi that as she dont have appropriate visa so I cant have it n immi agent ask us to wait for her P.R
> I ve written all the complications
> Plz suggest something .. n share ur experience
> 
> Plz reply to me regarding this becky n all other experience guys n girls over here
> 
> Thanks
> Human


Hey!!

1. Not a problem if you don't have an agent.
2. As I wrote in my previous post, the ban doesn't apply to partner visa applicants. So nothing to worry about 
3. *Did you overstay your student visa (without a visa) in Australia?* If yes, that must've been the reason why AHC didn't approve your visitor visa as you didn't comply with the conditions of the student visa.
4. My husband and I were adviced to go for MRT reviewing when our 820/801 onshore partner visa got denied. But my husband suggested we just re-applied for the partner visa. To do that we had to come to India as I could apply for the offshore partner visa. 
MRT takes a very long time and even after a wait of over 12 months, there is no guarantee that the MRT would take the decision in the favour of the applicant. So we thought of not wasting money and most precious time and just come offshore and apply from India.

Now I remember, this was the same reason Amaanisingh's visitor visa applications got denied. Her partner was waiting decision on his permanent visa application.

I don't think there is too much to worry about to be honest. Just make sure you're application is solid and one way to do that by providing a lot of evidence. My application was about 500 pages long not including the additional evidence. Communication proof was about 200 pages.
Things might take a little longer for you. But that's all. I think this wait is nothing as long as the visa gets approved. Fruit of patience is always sweet.

So have faith in GOD and keep praying. Hope these help you relax a little. Let me know if you have more questions.
Good Luck!! Keep in close contact with AHC. Call them everyday to ask when you're going to get a case officer. Hope you get one soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Medicals*



Nikita Ag said:


> Hey Becky - thanks a lot, my DAte of application on the acknowledgement sent by CO today is 13 dec 2013. I will update the form with the CO name.
> And he has requested for medicals, info on our chats etc for the period before marriage and medical.
> 
> I was wondering if I should get the medical in Sydney itself by this weekend or should I get it done in India ( am travelling on 26 July and can get the medical on 27 July).
> 
> Thanks
> Nikita


Hey Nikita,

Thanks for your reply. I have updated your application details in the SS :smile:
I think you should do the medicals in India. A couple of applicants in the past got their medicals done in Australia and somehow the medicals got misplaced and had to face delays. 
Medicals done in India (which have a clear medical history) get cleared and submitted to AHC within 7-10 working days.

*Make sure you get your eMedical referral letter.* That way you can track your medicals online on the eMedical portal. Below is the link to the web page:-
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Fill out the information requested on the web page and it'll generate an eMedical Referral Letter which you need to take with you to the medical centre on the day of your appointment.

Do ask if you have more questions.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*PCC Dilemma*



jyoti10 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Haven't heard back anything from AHC yet. Just waiting at the moment. I am not sure what are they doing? Why they are taking so long to grants? I found a new news from VFS office that it's a new rule now which has started from 1st july2014, that if you have a PCC request letter from AHC, then only you can apply for it other than that you cannot. So I can't do anything yet till I get a request from SCO. Anyways I am waiting.
> Best of luck for tomorrow.
> God bless you.
> Kind regards,
> Jyoti.


Hey Jyoti,

Sorry to hear about your situation. Things are taking ridiculously long and worse is that AHC never gives the applicant a satisfactory explanation. Which makes the wait ten times more unbearable and depressing :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:

Thanks for sharing such an important information with us. So that means, unless AHC sends an email/request letter for the PCC, applicants can't apply for one. 
That is just stupid and will waste so much more time in the process. As not all PSKs have the same processing time frame for the PCC issuance :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:

Has AHC informed anyone else of this new development?:confused2::confused2:
*Members kindly reply. Thanks for your time.*

Good Luck girl!! I hope things work out for you very soon and you get the visa.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*
*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
gaurav.a.shah---------------108-----------------------304lane:
loveforever-----------------98-----------------------326
UserS-----------------------73-----------------------320
harman87--------------------66------------------------286
a_30july---------------------60------------------------349 (Visa can be granted anytime)
Arathi------------------------65------------------------259lane:
scorpionkingpn---------------61-------------------------269
Swapav----------------------59-------------------------241
Sravanthi---------------------48-------------------------243
Chintu88---------------------47-------------------------251
Jyoti10-----------------------42-------------------------294
applepie24-------------------38--------------------------238
apg12-------------------------38--------------------------231
kaurm------------------------32--------------------------229
robinpriya4ever-------------28--------------------------263lane:
remya3012------------------26--------------------------230
karthi.1984-----------------26---------------------------221
tanvilamba------------------25--------------------------234
Parul Ahuja-----------------25--------------------------229
dineshdhanraj--------------19---------------------------229
Sam88----------------------19---------------------------227
Rambo911------------------14---------------------------230
rahul85---------------------12---------------------------216
Priya10---------------------12---------------------------216
raman0082000-------------10---------------------------231
harsingh--------------------07--------------------------215
Sandy123------------------06---------------------------215


3 gone, 24 more to go!!! Good Luck everyone. I hope AHC clears this long list quickly. Keep praying everyone. Please share the good news with us. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey Jyoti,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your situation. Things are taking ridiculously long and worse is that AHC never gives the applicant a satisfactory explanation. Which makes the wait ten times more unbearable and depressing :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:
> 
> Thanks for sharing such an important information with us. So that means, unless AHC sends an email/request letter for the PCC, applicants can't apply for one.
> That is just stupid and will waste so much more time in the process. As not all PSKs have the same processing time frame for the PCC issuance :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:
> 
> Has AHC informed anyone else of this new development?:confused2::confused2:
> *Members kindly reply. Thanks for your time.*
> 
> Good Luck girl!! I hope things work out for you very soon and you get the visa.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi

Just wondering if it will apply to old applicants.. We have already sent our PCC..

Regards


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering if it will apply to old applicants.. We have already sent our PCC..
> 
> Regards


I don't think so. Only to the applicants who will be needing the PCC from the day this change was implemented.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## KG_AUS

Hi Pari A,

Any updates on your file about CO allocation?.

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## KG_AUS

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Thnx for the correction
> Well i was talking about Nikita..
> I got the acknowlgmnt letter on 24 dec same day wen i logded my file coz i applied it online through immi account.
> All the best for your appointment
> Kindly tell me if there is no complication in ur case then how many days it gonna take after the date of que..??
> I shall be highly thankful to uh..
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hi Supreet and Becky,

Could you please update Supreet's application to online in SS.

Good to know that I m not the first guinea pig for online application - just kidding!

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## Becky26

*Joke!*



KG_AUS said:


> Hi Supreet and Becky,
> 
> Could you please update Supreet's application to online in SS.
> 
> Good to know that I m not the first guinea pig for online application - just kidding!
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


Ahahaha!! Good to have someone in front of you in the line of fire...LOL
Thanks for pointing out the required change. Thanks!
Changes made! :becky:

Very interested to see how the online applications are going to be dealt with. Hoping for some good changes. Good Luck!! Please do share when the good news comes 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Married Couples*

*Hi Becky, how are you? All the best to you for your Passport. 
I have one question (I don’t know whether someone else on this forum has already asked similar type of question or not, maybe I have missed) which is bothering me. 

I read somewhere that, being married is not enough for a spouse visa. You really need to be sharing households, expenses, etc. as well as three months of living together for married couples applying for the spouse visa so that you can accumulate enough evidence of living together and shared finances. Firstly, my husband is not Indian but Australian white as you know and secondly, I do have a joint account here which we both opened together when he was here in India. I cannot think of going to Australia for the reason that, my husband is working offshore so it is not at all possible for me to stay alone there. Yes he does come to India to meet me for 2 weeks whenever he gets leave, is that okay. Hope this won’t cause any hindrance?
*


----------



## Becky26

*Hmmmm.....*



Sushy said:


> *Hi Becky, how are you? All the best to you for your Passport.
> I have one question (I don’t know whether someone else on this forum has already asked similar type of question or not, maybe I have missed) which is bothering me.
> 
> I read somewhere that, being married is not enough for a spouse visa. You really need to be sharing households, expenses, etc. as well as three months of living together for married couples applying for the spouse visa so that you can accumulate enough evidence of living together and shared finances. Firstly, my husband is not Indian but Australian white as you know and secondly, I do have a joint account here which we both opened together when he was here in India. I cannot think of going to Australia for the reason that, my husband is working offshore so it is not at all possible for me to stay alone there. Yes he does come to India to meet me for 2 weeks whenever he gets leave, is that okay. Hope this won’t cause any hindrance?
> *



Hey Sushy,

I'm well, thanks for asking. Thank you for your kind wishes.
It is recommended to have some time spent together for married couples but from what I see happening on this thread, AHC New Delhi seems to grant the visa based on the evidences that applicants provide which in some cases does not include living together evidence. As most of the partners fly back to Australia because of work commitments and can't take time off for 3 months from work.
Don't worry about this as no one seems to be having any issues with the living together requirement.
*Just make sure you have a record of all of your husband's trips to India whenever he gets a chance to visit you.*

One thing I'm curious to know is that how did you manage to open a joint bank account with your husband here in India? Because he is not Indian.
We have had a joint account in Australia for over 2 years now. *I went to my bank here in India where I have had an account for 24 years to get a joint account with my husband (mine is not Indian either) when he was here on a 6 month tourist visa, the bank manager told me that I can't open one because he is a foreigner* 

This is so weird. Which bank do you have your joint account with? If it's not too personal. I'm with Canara Bank.

Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Becky Check ur inbox*


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Becky it was quite easy for me as my dad is in ministerial post, managed to use some reference and opened an NRI Joint account, where he gotta submit all his identity along with Marriage certificate. He gotta deposit all his money in dollars.
> 
> Yes I am collecting every single thing about his visits and so on. And may be I have 1000's of pics. If ever CO is interested I will send him or her to enjoy all our pics.... Damn them... lol *


Oh ok!!! 

Still don't understand how your husband got to open an NRI account as he can never be NRI- Non Resident INDIAN. He is an OCI- Overseas Citizen of India by virtue of marriage to an Indian Citizen i.e. YOU! 
You are not NRI either. NRI is someone who has been in India for less than 182 days during the preceding financial year.

Anyways!!!
Hope things work out for you. Good Luck!! Thanks for your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Becky Check ur inbox*


Thanks Sushy!! I just did


----------



## dineshdhanraj

AHC better finalize my wife's application pretty soon after the traumatic experience i went through today morning.

My wife is now offshore back in India. And guess what, she flew with Malaysian airlines  
She was in-flight when i heard of the crash and the next 2-3 hours were the most traumatic time of my life !!

Becky / Mithi et all - Can you pls update the SS to reflect that the applicant is now offshore ?

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## remya3012

dineshdhanraj said:


> AHC better finalize my wife's application pretty soon after the traumatic experience i went through today morning.
> 
> My wife is now offshore back in India. And guess what, she flew with Malaysian airlines
> She was in-flight when i heard of the crash and the next 2-3 hours were the most traumatic time of my life !!
> 
> Becky / Mithi et all - Can you pls update the SS to reflect that the applicant is now offshore ?
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


I can totally imagine how scary that would have been!! Don't worry your wife will get the grant soon....Let's hope all of us get it super fast now


----------



## joel84

Hi Becky,

Thanks for the help.
Need one more help.

visa 300 only for 9 months, so no point applying unless i have an option to switch from 300 to 309 or 100. Let me know if any

309 clearly states that "The Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) allows you to live in Australia if you are the spouse or de facto partner of:" 

Since I am going to get married in December and the processing time takes 30-35 weeks, Is it possible that I apply now upload the marriage certificate after 16 months. Will this be an issue(looks like ). 

What other option I have so that we will be together after marriage.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## jasonkrish

Thanks for the reply Becky. All done as requested.


----------



## harmanbeer singh

waiting waiting and waiting
any update on CO allocation for jan apllicants


----------



## mithi1988

dineshdhanraj said:


> AHC better finalize my wife's application pretty soon after the traumatic experience i went through today morning.
> 
> My wife is now offshore back in India. And guess what, she flew with Malaysian airlines
> She was in-flight when i heard of the crash and the next 2-3 hours were the most traumatic time of my life !!
> 
> Becky / Mithi et all - Can you pls update the SS to reflect that the applicant is now offshore ?
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh




Hiya dinesh,

i can imagine how were you feeling at that moment so sad for 295 +295 people ....Hope your wife is okie.....

Regards,
mithi


----------



## dineshdhanraj

mithi1988 said:


> Hiya dinesh,
> 
> i can imagine how were you feeling at that moment so sad for 295 +295 people ....Hope your wife is okie.....
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Thanks Mithi.

She's fine and was not aware of the crisis in Ukraine until she landed as she was already an hour into her journey from KL to India. Me on the other hand was rudely awoken with a news flash on my phone just saying 'Malaysian Airline plane crashes'. I had to switch on the telly to get more details. Worst feeling ever, the thought of losing your loved ones. My wife and both kids were on the flight 


All good now. I've also sent off an email to my CO asking for her file to be updated saying applicant is now offshore.
I've also asked that my file be prioritized as the CO had previously advised that we will be processed directly for subclass 100, for which the service standard is 8 months. 

Hopefully she responds soon.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## Akshita

harmanbeer singh said:


> waiting waiting and waiting
> any update on CO allocation for jan apllicants


Hi

Sailing in same boat juz wishing jan applicants could start getting their co allocated soon..fingers crossed....has all applicants of dec got their co alloted??? If no then till what date is it allocated??


----------



## Akshita

Normally how long does it take for visa to be granted once co is allocated??


----------



## scorpionkingpn

Hey guyssss......

Finally after 9 long months I have got my visa today

Thanks to each and everyone in this group for d support....

Nd Becky my special and sincere prayers for ur grant f visa..

All d best for all those waitin in queue....AHC is in full form now..
Ur big day is not far away!!!!


----------



## sandz03

Hi All, 

Wow Scorpionking, congratulations mate. We are all so happy for you and your family. 
Happy reunion. 

Eagerly awaiting to see visa grants happening soon. :fingerscrossed:

Wake up AHC fasten up the process :deadhorse:

I had emailed my CO asking the anticipated date for visa grant and his reply goes like this...

"Dear Client,
Thank you for writing to us.
Please note the application is in queue right now and it may take another two months for decision to take place.
Hope the above information would be of assistance."

NO its not helpful, obviously not !! :scared: he gave me an answer which I already knew. 

Can anyone be more precise considering the pace of visa grants? Suggestions please. 

Cheers

Sandz :loco:


----------



## Naomi16

scorpionkingpn said:


> Hey guyssss......
> 
> Finally after 9 long months I have got my visa today
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone in this group for d support....
> 
> Nd Becky my special and sincere prayers for ur grant f visa..
> 
> All d best for all those waitin in queue....AHC is in full form now..
> Ur big day is not far away!!!!



Congratulations and celebrations :hat::hat::

enjoy yourself

and all the best


----------



## Arathi

Congratz Nisha !!! 



scorpionkingpn said:


> Hey guyssss......
> 
> Finally after 9 long months I have got my visa today
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone in this group for d support....
> 
> Nd Becky my special and sincere prayers for ur grant f visa..
> 
> All d best for all those waitin in queue....AHC is in full form now..
> Ur big day is not far away!!!!


----------



## Naomi16

sandz03 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wow Scorpionking, congratulations mate. We are all so happy for you and your family.
> Happy reunion.
> 
> Eagerly awaiting to see visa grants happening soon. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Wake up AHC fasten up the process :deadhorse:
> 
> I had emailed my CO asking the anticipated date for visa grant and his reply goes like this...
> 
> "Dear Client,
> Thank you for writing to us.
> Please note the application is in queue right now and it may take another two months for decision to take place.
> Hope the above information would be of assistance."
> 
> NO its not helpful, obviously not !! :scared: he gave me an answer which I already knew.
> 
> Can anyone be more precise considering the pace of visa grants? Suggestions please.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandz :loco:




I can empathize Sandz , this wait is killing us all. 
These people are unbearably slow.
Feel so frustrated :-(


----------



## mithi1988

Ak****a said:


> Normally how long does it take for visa to be granted once co is allocated??


hiya Ak****a..

7-8 months for CO allocation
file Asessment underCO -it depends on complications and documents required... could be in 1 day or 15 days it depends... 
Then file for final assesment will take 40-60 days maximum as per current trend...Please note here it may also take long..

As per SS if your case is normal maximum 8-9 months you gona get your visa

Regards,
Mithi


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

scorpionkingpn said:


> Hey guyssss......
> 
> Finally after 9 long months I have got my visa today
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone in this group for d support....
> 
> Nd Becky my special and sincere prayers for ur grant f visa..
> 
> All d best for all those waitin in queue....AHC is in full form now..
> Ur big day is not far away!!!!



*Congrats scorpionkingpn  

Have a wonderful life ahead :cheer2: :cheer2:

Thanks for the update, I have added them in the SS

Good day
Sravanthi*


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Hi,, guys
Just wandering if i want to apply for visitor visa for my wife,, 
Next month
Do u think its a good idea,,, considering i applied for partner visa on 9 th jan
If so,,
What are the main req.,,, regarding funds for the visa

Thanks


----------



## human1234

Finally:finally::
With god grace 
I got CO allocated today 
But an interview gone for almost 40 mins
N she discuss all the complicative issues 
N m worried abt this :*(
But she didn't call my wife


----------



## aussi14

human1234 said:


> Finally:finally::
> With god grace
> I got CO allocated today
> But an interview gone for almost 40 mins
> N she discuss all the complicative issues
> N m worried abt this :*(
> But she didn't call my wife


Hi human1234
Congrats for CO allocation ... Can u pls describe what all complicative issues CO has discussed with you . This will give us information for our interview
Will appreciate your support
Thanks in advance

Regards 
Aussi14


----------



## aussi14

scorpionkingpn said:


> Hey guyssss......
> 
> Finally after 9 long months I have got my visa today
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone in this group for d support....
> 
> Nd Becky my special and sincere prayers for ur grant f visa..
> 
> All d best for all those waitin in queue....AHC is in full form now..
> Ur big day is not far away!!!!


Heartiest congrats to you
Wish you and your partner a great life ahead

Regards
Aussi14


----------



## human1234

Hey scorpion


Congrats for a grant
Enjoy a new start of life


----------



## Becky26

*Passport Re-Issue Application Submitted*

Hey All!!!

I'm back from the PSK safe and sound. Passport has been surrendered/cancelled and the application and all the relevant paperwork has been submitted as required by the department.
Appointment was at 9:15am and took me 2 hours to get through from counter A to B to C and then to Exit. 

*The documents that the officer at the first counter asked for were:-
1. Passport (Original + Self Attested Photocopy);
2. Proof of Address- My bank passbook transactions from last 1 year (Original + Self Attested Photocopy); and
3. Marriage Certificate (Original + Self Attested Photocopy).*

The lady at counter A told me that it could take about 25 days to get the re-issued passport if the police verification is needed and 10 days if it isn't needed. This is only normal service that I've opted for.
On the acknowledgement letter says that the police verification is required so I'm guessing it's going to be about a month's wait 

*Just pointing it out if someone has a case similar to mine:-* PSK accepted my Australian Marriage Certificate that was issued by the Births, Deaths and Marriages Department of the state of Queensland. I also got it apostilled. My husband can't legally sign on an affidavit as he is not Indian.
So the requirement for getting spouses' name in your Indian passport if the spouse is a foreign national is that the marriage certificate must be either issued by foreign spouse's government or by their High Commission posted in India and also it must be apostilled either by their government in their country or by their high commission posted in India.

I was worried about my marriage certificate being accepted as it was from Australia, thank GOD everythings moved along very easily.

So again another waiting game begins......*sigh* 
Waiting for the file to be sent to my local police station who will then come to my house for verification/collection of "Facility Fees"  and then once they are satisfied that file will be sent back to PSK and then I'm guessing they will approve my application and print my passport and send it to me by speed post.

Hoping for a timely processing. 

*I would like to thank each and everyone of you for your prayers and kind wishes. Everything went very smoothly and had no issues. Each of your prayers worked wonders and I wouldn't have hoped for a more easy and drama-free processing.
Thank you everyone, from the bottom of my heart! You guys are a great support system.
*
I will keep you updated once I hear something either from PSK or the cops.
Good Luck everyone , hope this backlog clears!! God Bless You all.

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



dineshdhanraj said:


> AHC better finalize my wife's application pretty soon after the traumatic experience i went through today morning.
> 
> My wife is now offshore back in India. And guess what, she flew with Malaysian airlines
> She was in-flight when i heard of the crash and the next 2-3 hours were the most traumatic time of my life !!
> 
> Becky / Mithi et all - Can you pls update the SS to reflect that the applicant is now offshore ?
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh


OH MY GOD!!!! I can so feel what you must've went through 
Glad to know she reached home fine 
Sravanthi has made the required changes. Thanks for updating us.

Hope you get the visa soon.

R.I.P. the passengers of flight MH17!!! Yet another tragedy that could have been avoided.

Good Luck Dinesh!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Subclass 300 to Subclass 820/801*



joel84 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Need one more help.
> 
> visa 300 only for 9 months, so no point applying unless i have an option to switch from 300 to 309 or 100. Let me know if any
> 
> 309 clearly states that "The Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) allows you to live in Australia if you are the spouse or de facto partner of:"
> 
> Since I am going to get married in December and the processing time takes 30-35 weeks, Is it possible that I apply now upload the marriage certificate after 16 months. Will this be an issue(looks like ).
> 
> What other option I have so that we will be together after marriage.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


Hey Joel,

You can't convert subclass 300 to 309 because 309 is an offshore partner visa application. If you opt for the prospective visa application, you will have 9 months to get married to your partner. Before her subclass 300 visa expires, you must apply for 820/801 onshore partner visa, which unlike the offshore gets approved within months most probably in about 3 months. 
The applicant can wait for the partner visa decision to be made onshore and doesn't need to leave Australia when the visa is granted as it will be an onshore application. 

I think you should be ok with providing your marriage certificate to the AHC after your marriage in December. If I'm not wrong quite a few applicants have done that in the past.
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks!* :smile:

The only option that can guarantee that you will be with your partner after marriage is the subclass 300 visa. You partner can be onshore with you while the partner visa is being processed.

Which ever option you chose, you will have to wait. The difference is when you want to wait. Partner (309/100) visa application you will have to wait for at least 8 months. Prospective (300) visa application too the wait is the same but you will be able to apply for the onshore visa where your partner will be next to you.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Please ask if you have more questions.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

jasonkrish said:


> Thanks for the reply Becky. All done as requested.


No worries!! Happy to help :smile:


----------



## 496402-dron

dron said:


> Why dont you submit pcc ASAP before it create any further delay .
> Don't approach agent for additional documents , directly send pcc to AHC





Becky26 said:


> Oh ok!!!
> 
> Still don't understand how your husband got to open an NRI account as he can never be NRI- Non Resident INDIAN. He is an OCI- Overseas Citizen of India by virtue of marriage to an Indian Citizen i.e. YOU!
> You are not NRI either. NRI is someone who has been in India for less than 182 days during the preceding financial year.
> 
> Anyways!!!
> Hope things work out for you. Good Luck!! Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi sushy n becky , 
NRI can open joint account with indian citizen , 
Yes its true , first I went to some bank and they denied to open joint account , they insist to open NRI account as they are getting more profit in NRI , But later on RBI website I found that NRI can open joint account with indian citizens but can not operate. 

You may find this information on RBI official website.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



scorpionkingpn said:


> Hey guyssss......
> 
> Finally after 9 long months I have got my visa today
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone in this group for d support....
> 
> Nd Becky my special and sincere prayers for ur grant f visa..
> 
> All d best for all those waitin in queue....AHC is in full form now..
> Ur big day is not far away!!!!


*Many Many Congratulations scorpionkingpn!!!!!!!!!!! Finally you got it!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: 
Wish you have a blessed re-union and wonderful life ahead. Take care and have a safe flight.

Thanks for updating us. God Bless You!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## human1234

aussi14 said:


> Hi human1234
> Congrats for CO allocation ... Can u pls describe what all complicative issues CO has discussed with you . This will give us information for our interview
> Will appreciate your support
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> Aussi14


Hi aussi14

My issues were 
1) my student visa cancelation
2) my visitor visa cancelation
3) that hw I supported myself in india when my wife's in aust .. 
Rest of all is normal info like
When we got married in aust , n other ceremonies in india

Nw she ask to send othrr documents I.e recent photos , communication details , doctor letter etc


----------



## Becky26

*Don't Do It!!*



harmanbeer singh said:


> Hi,, guys
> Just wandering if i want to apply for visitor visa for my wife,,
> Next month
> Do u think its a good idea,,, considering i applied for partner visa on 9 th jan
> If so,,
> What are the main req.,,, regarding funds for the visa
> 
> Thanks


I think it's too late for you to apply for a visitor visa as AHC is almost done with allocating case officers to December 2013 applications. It can cause you delay!

The best time for visitor visa is after the partner visa application is lodged as case officer allocation takes 30-31 weeks since DOL and that's plenty to time to visit on a 6 month visitor visa.

You lose patience now and it can be disastrous in the near future.

Choice is yours! 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



human1234 said:


> Finally:finally::
> With god grace
> I got CO allocated today
> But an interview gone for almost 40 mins
> N she discuss all the complicative issues
> N m worried abt this :*(
> But she didn't call my wife


*Yaaaaaay!!!!!!!! Finaaaaaly!!!! :cheer2::cheer2:
Congratulations man!! Hope you get the visa soon.
Can you please fill out the SS Update Form again with your CO allocation details and the additional documents she requested. The link is mentioned in my signature below. Thanks for your time.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Hi sushy n becky ,
> NRI can open joint account with indian citizen ,
> Yes its true , first I went to some bank and they denied to open joint account , they insist to open NRI account as they are getting more profit in NRI , But later on RBI website I found that NRI can open joint account with indian citizens but can not operate.
> 
> You may find this information on RBI official website.


Hey dron,

But Sushy and my husbands are not NRI, they are *white Australians with no Indian background whatsoever. They can never be NRI.* They are foreign nationals with no connection to India except their spouses. 

That's what's mind boggling!!!  From what my bank told me foreign nationals are not allowed to open any accounts in India.
Hope you understand what I'm trying to say.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Hi becky
Its good to know that u got ur pcc too. Best of luck for rest

& I am unable to upadte it from kindly guide me for that .. I didn't find any link 
Thanks 
Human


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Hi becky
> Its good to know that u got ur pcc too. Best of luck for rest
> 
> & I am unable to upadte it from kindly guide me for that .. I didn't find any link
> Thanks
> Human


Haven't got my PCC. Have to wait to get my re-issued passport first. That's what I did today, applied for passport re-issue. PCC application is still far away. Then when I get the passport, I will be able to apply for PCC. 

No worries, below is the link to the SS Update Form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Hope this helps. Thanks for your reply.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

human1234 said:


> Finally:finally::
> With god grace
> I got CO allocated today
> But an interview gone for almost 40 mins
> N she discuss all the complicative issues
> N m worried abt this :*(
> But she didn't call my wife


hey humAN,


VERY HAPPY to knew this....best of luck for next process. dear if you have complication it might take long keep this in mind and be prepared now.

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*
*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
gaurav.a.shah---------------108-----------------------304lane:
loveforever-----------------98-----------------------326
UserS-----------------------73-----------------------320
harman87--------------------66------------------------286
a_30july---------------------60------------------------349 (Visa can be granted anytime)
Arathi------------------------65------------------------259lane:
scorpionkingpn---------------65-------------------------273lane:
Swapav----------------------59-------------------------241
Sravanthi---------------------48-------------------------243
Chintu88---------------------47-------------------------251
Jyoti10-----------------------42-------------------------294
applepie24-------------------38--------------------------238
apg12-------------------------38--------------------------231
kaurm------------------------32--------------------------229
robinpriya4ever-------------28--------------------------263lane:
remya3012------------------26--------------------------230
karthi.1984-----------------26---------------------------221
tanvilamba------------------25--------------------------234
Parul Ahuja-----------------25--------------------------229
dineshdhanraj--------------19---------------------------229
Sam88----------------------19---------------------------227
Rambo911------------------14---------------------------230
rahul85---------------------12---------------------------216
Priya10---------------------12---------------------------216
raman0082000-------------10---------------------------231
harsingh--------------------07--------------------------215
Sandy123------------------06---------------------------215


4 gone, 23 more to go!!! Good Luck everyone. I hope AHC clears this long list quickly. Keep praying everyone. Please share the good news with us. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

hello becky 

I hope if in a month you will have your re-issued passport and very next day you may apply for PCC and i hope you gonna get it on Same day .. whole process is of30-31 days .. everything gonna be okie...Take a chill-pill

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hello becky
> 
> I hope if in a month you will have your re-issued passport and very next day you may apply for PCC and i hope you gonna get it on Same day .. whole process is of30-31 days .. everything gonna be okie...Take a chill-pill
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Yeah!! I hope so too. Well at least that's what the PSK told me that the PCC will be issued on the same day if the passport is update.

Thanks for your kind words.
Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Thanks for link becky
I updated the ss sheet .. 

N hope that u ll get ur new passport n pcc too

Thanks
Human


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Hai Becky ..how was ur appointment ..hope everything went good ...my husband is starting from India tonight ...all the best 😊


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



human1234 said:


> Thanks for link becky
> I updated the ss sheet ..
> 
> N hope that u ll get ur new passport n pcc too
> 
> Thanks
> Human


Thanks human!! We have the same CO. I have updated your details now :smile:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



robinpriya4ever said:


> Hai Becky ..how was ur appointment ..hope everything went good ...my husband is starting from India tonight ...all the best ��


Hey Robinpriya!

Thanks for asking, with you prayers everything went well. The officer estimated wait time of 25 days. Hoping it comes soon. Running out of patience now 

Hope your partner has a safe and fun flight. 
*Just a quick question:- How much luggage is he allowed to carry on his visa and what airline is he flying with?
*
Look forward to your reply. thanks so much for your help.
Take Care and thanks for checking up on me :smile:

:hug::hug:
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Hey Dron, how r u? Thanks for the info.

Yes exactly, my hubby is not authorised to operate the account when in India though he can make all the transactions online and operate our joint account without any prob, everywhere his name is mentioned as first (husband) and mine as second (wife):yo:. 
They saw my hubby here in India and yes they have mentioned that we can open an NRI account easily. Whatever they are getting Aus Dollars so they would be fool enough for not opening an NRI account after all they are getting good amount of AU$. :biggrin1:

Regards,
Sushy*




dron said:


> Hi sushy n becky ,
> NRI can open joint account with indian citizen ,
> Yes its true , first I went to some bank and they denied to open joint account , they insist to open NRI account as they are getting more profit in NRI , But later on RBI website I found that NRI can open joint account with indian citizens but can not operate.
> 
> You may find this information on RBI official website.


----------



## Sushy

*Dear Mithi by now what I feel is that Becky has already consumed all her Chilled Pills  She will understand what I actually mean... No Pun intended Becky.. 

Sushy*



mithi1988 said:


> hello becky
> 
> I hope if in a month you will have your re-issued passport and very next day you may apply for PCC and i hope you gonna get it on Same day .. whole process is of30-31 days .. everything gonna be okie...Take a chill-pill
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


----------



## harman87

scorpionkingpn said:


> Hey guyssss......
> 
> Finally after 9 long months I have got my visa today
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone in this group for d support....
> 
> Nd Becky my special and sincere prayers for ur grant f visa..
> 
> All d best for all those waitin in queue....AHC is in full form now..
> Ur big day is not far away!!
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!! Such a gr8 news.
> Have a wonderful life ahead.......


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Dear Mithi by now what I feel is that Becky has already consumed all her Chilled Pills  She will understand what I actually mean... No Pun intended Becky..
> 
> Sushy*


LOL you are right Sushy! If I take some more, I'll probably OD on them...hahaha :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*



harman87 said:


> Congrats!!!! Such a gr8 news.
> Have a wonderful life ahead.......


Any news from AHC regarding your visa??? Kindly please update.
Thanks, I look forward to your reply.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!!
> 
> I'm back from the PSK safe and sound. Passport has been surrendered/cancelled and the application and all the relevant paperwork has been submitted as required by the department.
> Appointment was at 9:15am and took me 2 hours to get through from counter A to B to C and then to Exit.
> 
> *The documents that the officer at the first counter asked for were:-
> 1. Passport (Original + Self Attested Photocopy);
> 2. Proof of Address- My bank passbook transactions from last 1 year (Original + Self Attested Photocopy); and
> 3. Marriage Certificate (Original + Self Attested Photocopy).*
> 
> The lady at counter A told me that it could take about 25 days to get the re-issued passport if the police verification is needed and 10 days if it isn't needed. This is only normal service that I've opted for.
> On the acknowledgement letter says that the police verification is required so I'm guessing it's going to be about a month's wait
> 
> *Just pointing it out if someone has a case similar to mine:-* PSK accepted my Australian Marriage Certificate that was issued by the Births, Deaths and Marriages Department of the state of Queensland. I also got it apostilled. My husband can't legally sign on an affidavit as he is not Indian.
> So the requirement for getting spouses' name in your Indian passport if the spouse is a foreign national is that the marriage certificate must be either issued by foreign spouse's government or by their High Commission posted in India and also it must be apostilled either by their government in their country or by their high commission posted in India.
> 
> I was worried about my marriage certificate being accepted as it was from Australia, thank GOD everythings moved along very easily.
> 
> So again another waiting game begins......*sigh*
> Waiting for the file to be sent to my local police station who will then come to my house for verification/collection of "Facility Fees"  and then once they are satisfied that file will be sent back to PSK and then I'm guessing they will approve my application and print my passport and send it to me by speed post.
> 
> Hoping for a timely processing.
> 
> *I would like to thank each and everyone of you for your prayers and kind wishes. Everything went very smoothly and had no issues. Each of your prayers worked wonders and I wouldn't have hoped for a more easy and drama-free processing.
> Thank you everyone, from the bottom of my heart! You guys are a great support system.
> *
> I will keep you updated once I hear something either from PSK or the cops.
> Good Luck everyone , hope this backlog clears!! God Bless You all.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
Many many congratulations for your submission of your passport papers. Hope you will get your passport soon. 
Just a quick question as I am sailing in a same boat like you. My marriage certificate was also issued in Australia. My husband is getting it apostilles in Australia before sending it to me. But I have been told here that after getting it apostilled In Australia he has to get it attested also from Indian high commission in Australia through VFS office, otherwise they won't accept it. Is it true? Or just apostilled is enough. Can you please provide some more information on it please.
Kind regards,
Jyoti.


----------



## jyoti10

ani25588 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering if it will apply to old applicants.. We have already sent our PCC..
> 
> Regards


Hi,
Not sure about it, but this applies he AHC ask for a new PCC. Than this is a new process what I have been told at my PSk.
Thanks.


----------



## jyoti10

scorpionkingpn said:


> Hey guyssss......
> 
> Finally after 9 long months I have got my visa today
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone in this group for d support....
> 
> Nd Becky my special and sincere prayers for ur grant f visa..
> 
> All d best for all those waitin in queue....AHC is in full form now..
> Ur big day is not far away!!!!


Many many congratulations on the grant. Enjoy your life with your partner.


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



jyoti10 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Many many congratulations for your submission of your passport papers. Hope you will get your passport soon.
> Just a quick question as I am sailing in a same boat like you. My marriage certificate was also issued in Australia. My husband is getting it apostilles in Australia before sending it to me. But I have been told here that after getting it apostilled In Australia he has to get it attested also from Indian high commission in Australia through VFS office, otherwise they won't accept it. Is it true? Or just apostilled is enough. Can you please provide some more information on it please.
> Kind regards,
> Jyoti.


Hey Jyoti,

Thank you for your kind wishes.
It cost us AUD60 in Brisbane to get the apostille from the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade and took 1 working day.

*You don't need to get it attested from the Indian High Commission in Australia. I didn't and my certificate was accepted.* The requirements for adding the name of foreign spouse is on the Passport Seva website, link to which is mentioned below. *Read question 58(b), you'll get the answer to your query:-*
Services Available : FAQ : User Assistance | Passport Seva

What requirements I mentioned in my previous post is all you need.
Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have more questions. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

jyoti10 said:


> Hi,
> Not sure about it, but this applies he AHC ask for a new PCC. Than this is a new process what I have been told at my PSk.
> Thanks.


AHC requested you a new PCC??? Did the case officer call you??
Look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> Hey Jyoti,
> 
> Thank you for your kind wishes.
> It cost us AUD60 in Brisbane to get the apostille from the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade and took 1 working day.
> 
> *You don't need to get it attested from the Indian High Commission in Australia. I didn't and my certificate was accepted.* The requirements for adding the name of foreign spouse is on the Passport Seva website, link to which is mentioned below. *Read question 58(b), you'll get the answer to your query:-*
> Services Available : FAQ : User Assistance | Passport Seva
> 
> What requirements I mentioned in my previous post is all you need.
> Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have more questions. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks for a quick reply Becky would like to apply from New Delhi. Could you please send me the link of the New Delhi AHC website, where I can apply my marriage certificate?
Thanks.


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> AHC requested you a new PCC??? Did the case officer call you??
> Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Nothing Becky, but I think I have to prepare myself so that I can at least arrange my passport before now and when they ask for new PCC I can get it ASAP. Because it's expiring on 26th of this month. And haven't heard back from anyone.


----------



## Becky26

jyoti10 said:


> Thanks for a quick reply Becky would like to apply from New Delhi. Could you please send me the link of the New Delhi AHC website, where I can apply my marriage certificate?
> Thanks.


Hey,

I just had a look at the consular services AHC New Delhi provides and I can't seem to find anything relating to issuance of marriage certificate. I apologise, I wasn't sure.

You might have to wait for your partner to send it to you. 
I'm still looking for information relating to this subject. Please give me some time to look things up :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> AHC requested you a new PCC??? Did the case officer call you??
> Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


And I have waited for long enough because I CO told me if required we will inform you. So was waiting till date. But I guess I should let things rolling now. So that at least some thing is done. So hectic and frustrating....


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just had a look at the consular services AHC New Delhi provides and I can't seem to find anything relating to issuance of marriage certificate. I apologise, I wasn't sure.
> 
> You might have to wait for your partner to send it to you.
> I'm still looking for information relating to this subject. Please give me some time to look things up :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks you so much for help. Any ways he has asked for Tuesday off from work so he is going to get certificate apostille and he will send it to me through express post. Hopefully will get soon.
Do you think I should apply my passport now. I mean I should wait AHC to ask for new PCC and then apply for passport or should I apply now and atleast it's lined up. What do you think?
Kind Regards,
Joyti.


----------



## Becky26

jyoti10 said:


> Nothing Becky, but I think I have to prepare myself so that I can at least arrange my passport before now and when they ask for new PCC I can get it ASAP. Because it's expiring on 26th of this month. And haven't heard back from anyone.





jyoti10 said:


> And I have waited for long enough because I CO told me if required we will inform you. So was waiting till date. But I guess I should let things rolling now. So that at least some thing is done. So hectic and frustrating....


I'm sorry to hear about your situation, Jyoti. The way AHC works is horrible and causes the applicants so many issues getting paperwork done. Knowing how hard it is to get certificates and passports in India, they leave things for the last moment and just on the eleventh hour drop the bomb on the applicant requesting a new PCC or medicals or whatever they need like things are so freaking simple. They forget that they are operating in India not Australia where every department has it's own rules

First they wait for these certificates to expire and then take so long to update the applicants. Just RIDICULOUS!!!
:smash::smash::smash::smash: :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:

I think if PSK needs to see a PCC request letter from AHC to issue the PCC, you should let your case officer know that you need her email to get a new PCC as clearly she ain't doing nothing. She isn't approving your visa nor she is requesting you for a new PCC or updating you :rant::rant::rant::rant:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your situation, Jyoti. The way AHC works is horrible and causes the applicants so many issues getting paperwork done. Knowing how hard it is to get certificates and passports in India, they leave things for the last moment and just on the eleventh hour drop the bomb on the applicant requesting a new PCC or medicals or whatever they need like things are so freaking simple. They forget that they are operating in India not Australia where every department has it's own rules
> 
> First they wait for these certificates to expire and then take so long to update the applicants. Just RIDICULOUS!!!
> :smash::smash::smash::smash: :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:
> 
> I think if PSK needs to see a PCC request letter from AHC to issue the PCC, you should let your case officer know that you need her email to get a new PCC as clearly she ain't doing nothing. She isn't approving your visa nor she is requesting you for a new PCC or updating you :rant::rant::rant::rant:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


So that means I can say these things to CO? As we are in final queue CO said she has forwarded our case to final queue it's not with her? Do you think still I can ask her again for a letter for PCC?
Kind regards,
Jyoti


----------



## Becky26

jyoti10 said:


> Thanks you so much for help. Any ways he has asked for Tuesday off from work so he is going to get certificate apostille and he will send it to me through express post. Hopefully will get soon.
> Do you think I should apply my passport now. I mean I should wait AHC to ask for new PCC and then apply for passport or should I apply now and atleast it's lined up. What do you think?
> Kind Regards,
> Joyti.


Hey,

I still can't find anything, I guess your partner sending you the marriage certificate from Australia is your best option right now.

Call AHC on Monday and get your case officer to tell you what on earth he/she is planning to do. Ask her to tell you if she wants a new PCC, tell her that you will need a letter from her to get one and that you will need to get your passport re-issued before you can apply for the PCC. 
*Long story short:-
The PCC isn't going to be dropped from the heaven for you, there is a procedure you need to follow which takes TIME!*

Don't do anything unless he/she requests, otherwise god forbids if something happens then the CO can turn around and say that she never asked you to get new PCC which led you to get your passport re-issued. The CO will also give you crap for doing things/surrendering your passport without discussing it with her.
Call AHC on Monday!!! 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

jyoti10 said:


> So that means I can say these things to CO? As we are in final queue CO said she has forwarded our case to final queue it's not with her? Do you think still I can ask her again for a letter for PCC?
> Kind regards,
> Jyoti


You are requesting an update which you are not getting. I think every applicant has the right to information on what the hell is going on with their application almost 300 days since DOL.

Just tell you case officer what the circumstances are with your passport and what the PSK has told you regarding the process of getting a new PCC. And tell her/him that you urgently need to know if you will be granted the visa at least a couple of days before the PCC expire so that you can make your initial entry or if not, then kindly give you a PCC request letter which you can use to get a new one after you get your passport re-issued.

*Whatever you say to the case officer, be very POLITE!*
Hope his helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I still can't find anything, I guess your partner sending you the marriage certificate from Australia is your best option right now.
> 
> Call AHC on Monday and get your case officer to tell you what on earth he/she is planning to do. Ask her to tell you if she wants a new PCC, tell her that you will need a letter from you to get one and that you will need to get your passport re-issued before you can apply for the PCC.
> Long story short:-
> The PCC isn't going to be dropped from the heaven for you, there is a procedure you need to follow which takes TIME!.
> 
> Don't do anything unless he/she requests, otherwise god forbids if something happens then you won't be able to blame it on anyone. The CO will also give you crap for doing things/surrendering your passport without discussing it with her.
> Call AHC on Monday!!!
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks so much fro advise will update you on that. I am thinking of writing an email to my CO instead of calling because customer care people never forward calls to the CO. So best is email I guess.


----------



## Becky26

jyoti10 said:


> Thanks so much fro advise will update you on that. I am thinking of writing an email to my CO instead of calling because customer care people never forward calls to the CO. So best is email I guess.


No worries, happy to help :smile:
No Email the CO and also call. Cause email sometimes take time. Tell the operator that you have been waiting for 10 months and haven't heard anything yet. Just start telling your story to the operator and he/she will transfer your call to the CO. They are too lazy to listen to a long complex situation.

That's what I always do and I get transferred to my CO every time..hahaha tricks of the trade..LOL

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Naomi16

Hi Becky,

I am not sure but sometimes I feel we have been allotted the slowest CO of the lot.

Why God Why ............


----------



## Becky26

*Life Suck!!*



Naomi16 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I am not sure but sometimes I feel we have been allotted the slowest CO of the lot.
> 
> Why God Why ............


*WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!! 
Think about me, Been waiting for my visa for almost a year now. We are blessed with the same case officer. Aren't we lucky*


----------



## Naomi16

Becky26 said:


> *WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!!
> Think about me, Been waiting for my visa for almost a year now. We are blessed with the same case officer. Aren't we lucky*


I bet we are 
She has been sleeping on my application since a long time now. No interview ,no updates.
What is her problem :spider:


----------



## Becky26

Naomi16 said:


> I bet we are
> She has been sleeping on my application since a long time now. No interview ,no updates.
> What is her problem :spider:


I'm sorry if you've answered this question before, why hasn't she sent your file to the final queue till now :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
Have you spoken to her recently?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Naomi16

Becky26 said:


> I'm sorry if you've answered this question before, why hasn't she sent your file to the final queue till now :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> Have you spoken to her recently?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


No Becky I did not call the CO directly

I did mail my agent expressing my concern regarding the queuing but the response was not very encouraging 
The usual " the entire process takes 8-12 months" and to add to the pain , this agent of mine attached snapshots of indicative time frames from the AHC website


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> No worries, happy to help :smile:
> No Email the CO and also call. Cause email sometimes take time. Tell the operator that you have been waiting for 10 months and haven't heard anything yet. Just start telling your story to the operator and he/she will transfer your call to the CO. They are too lazy to listen to a long complex situation.
> 
> That's what I always do and I get transferred to my CO every time..hahaha tricks of the trade..LOL
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Ok no worries will do that on Monday. Thanks.


----------



## Becky26

Naomi16 said:


> No Becky I did not call the CO directly
> 
> I did mail my agent expressing my concern regarding the queuing but the response was not very encouraging
> The usual " the entire process takes 8-12 months" and to add to the pain , this agent of mine attached snapshots of indicative time frames from the AHC website


Agent doesn't seem very helpful let alone AHC. LOL snapshots? I would be pissed off with that and give him/her my peace of mind. Re-direct my anger from the case officer to the agent :yell::yell:

Maybe try calling the case officer...
2 more months left for you, hoping you get the visa soon. Good Luck and keep praying!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Naomi16

Becky26 said:


> Agent doesn't seem very helpful let alone AHC. LOL snapshots? I would be pissed off with that and give him/her my peace of mind. Re-direct my anger from the case officer to the agent :yell::yell:
> 
> Maybe try calling the case officer...
> 2 more months left for you, hoping you get the visa soon. Good Luck and keep praying!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



Thanks for the good wishes Becky and wish you the same. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

Naomi16 said:


> Thanks for the good wishes Becky and wish you the same. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Naomi!!


----------



## mithi1988

hey becky

lets suppose if my file has been tranfered to Final Assesment....would it be possible that CO wont email or confirm or call me...Or is this not okie to call CO directly if you want tp know something..Please suggest

Regards,
mithi


----------



## mithi1988

hey becky

lets suppose if my file has been tranfered to Final Assesment....would it be possible that CO wont email or confirm or call me...Or is this not okie to call CO directly if you want tp know something..Please suggest

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hey becky
> 
> lets suppose if my file has been tranfered to Final Assesment....would it be possible that CO wont email or confirm or call me...Or is this not okie to call CO directly if you want tp know something..Please suggest
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Look! when it comes to AHC, anything is possible so I won't hold my breath on them informing me that my file has been sent to the final queue. 

I'd call AHC to confirm and so that I can sleep at night peacefully. AHC has already taken away all of our peace and calm for so long. Call them on Monday, sometimes they don't/forget to inform the applicant that they forwarded the file for final assessment.

At least you will then have a clear knowledge of what's going on.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!!
> Think about me, Been waiting for my visa for almost a year now. We are blessed with the same case officer. Aren't we lucky


I am with you on this ladies..she sent my file to the final queue when I called AHC continuously for a few days and told them that I want to talk to her.. I called them one day asking what was taking so long.. And 4 hours later my file was in final queue.. 

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> I am with you on this ladies..she sent my file to the final queue when I called AHC continuously for a few days and told them that I want to talk to her.. I called them one day asking what was taking so long.. And 4 hours later my file was in final queue..
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


You are lucky your file is in final queue. Both Naomi and my files are yet to be sent to the final queue. We both were venting...LOL


----------



## Naomi16

tanvilamba said:


> I am with you on this ladies..she sent my file to the final queue when I called AHC continuously for a few days and told them that I want to talk to her.. I called them one day asking what was taking so long.. And 4 hours later my file was in final queue..
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi



welcome Tanvi welcome
I think even I should start nagging her regarding my case. My agent as it is, is not very dependable :laser:


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey Ansh311,

How are you mate?? Your application has now officially completed the 12-months standard processing time frame today.
Any update from AHC on this special occasion (sarcasm)?  :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

How did you go with withdrawing your visitor visa application? Has it been withdrawn now? Kindly please update us. Thanks! 
Good Luck!

P.S.- I'm following you, 12 months since DOL for me too very soon :mmph::mmph::mmph::mmph:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Naomi16 said:


> welcome Tanvi welcome
> I think even I should start nagging her regarding my case. My agent as it is, is not very dependable :laser:


Forget the agent!! It's your visa and you're the one away from your partner not the agent.
Get on the phone and bug the crap out of AHC....LOL

Jokes apart, do request an update politely :typing::typing:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Ansh311

Becky26 said:


> Hey Ansh311,
> 
> How are you mate?? Your application has now officially completed the 12-months standard processing time frame today.
> Any update from AHC on this special occasion (sarcasm)?  :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> How did you go with withdrawing your visitor visa application? Has it been withdrawn now? Kindly please update us. Thanks!
> Good Luck!
> 
> P.S.- I'm following you, 12 months since DOL for me too very soon :mmph::mmph::mmph::mmph:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hello Becky ,
Yea 12 months from our lodgement... Happy anniversary to you too !! 
No, nothing special .. They replied me the status is same .. Waiting on security clearance from external agency ..
Feels like never gonna happen!! Very frustrating and disappointing !!


----------



## Becky26

*Nightmare!!!!!*



Ansh311 said:


> Hello Becky ,
> Yea 12 months from our lodgement... Happy anniversary to you too !!
> No, nothing special .. They replied me the status is same .. Waiting on security clearance from external agency ..
> Feels like never gonna happen!! Very frustrating and disappointing !!


Hey!!

Hahaha thanks!! It'll be 12 months for me on Tuesday, although I did submit my file to VFS on July 19, 2013. AHC received it on July 22.

How do these security clearance from external agency work? Do you know how much longer they will be? Or is there a way to track their processing?
This is so bad!!! :mmph::mmph::mmph::mmph: 
I feel for you. I think frustrating and disappointing aren't the appropriate words that explain exactly how we feel.

*Did you end up withdrawing your visitor visa application?*

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Ansh311 said:


> Hello Becky ,
> Yea 12 months from our lodgement... Happy anniversary to you too !!
> No, nothing special .. They replied me the status is same .. Waiting on security clearance from external agency ..
> Feels like never gonna happen!! Very frustrating and disappointing !!


One more thing I'm curious to know is what the AHC operators will tell us on the phone when we call, cause the 12 month standard processing time frame-reply is old for us....LOL


----------



## Ansh311

Becky26 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> Hahaha thanks!! It'll be 12 months for me on Tuesday, although I did submit my file to VFS on July 19, 2013. AHC received it on July 22.
> 
> How do these security clearance from external agency work? Do you know how much longer they will be? Or is there a way to track their processing?
> This is so bad!!! :mmph::mmph::mmph::mmph:
> I feel for you. I think frustrating and disappointing aren't the appropriate words that explain exactly how we feel.
> 
> *Did you end up withdrawing your visitor visa application?*
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Becky , i dont know exactly that how this security check thing is done .. But i know it is done by ASIO in 4-5 months or more . And that is because of my travel history
For withdrawal i called AHC and the operator told me that i should write a letter explaining i wanna withdraw, sign it and send to [email protected] ... I have done that but haven't received a confirmation yet .


----------



## Becky26

Ansh311 said:


> Becky , i dont know exactly that how this security check thing is done .. But i know it is done by ASIO in 4-5 months or more . And that is because of my travel history
> For withdrawal i called AHC and the operator told me that i should write a letter explaining i wanna withdraw, sign it and send to [email protected] ... I have done that but haven't received a confirmation yet .


Thanks for the reply!! Good Luck man, hope you get the visa soon. You deserve it more than anyone.

Let us know when you hear something from AHC. Take Care.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dip8

Becky26 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just had a look at the consular services AHC New Delhi provides and I can't seem to find anything relating to issuance of marriage certificate. I apologise, I wasn't sure.
> 
> You might have to wait for your partner to send it to you.
> I'm still looking for information relating to this subject. Please give me some time to look things up :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi jyoti,
I was in the same situation as u are now.
I got marriage certificate from australia.
My husband send it to me as it is. 
I went to AHC New Delhi to get it authenticated( stamp on back side of original). Took me 10 mins to get it down + 13 hrs travel.
Dont use express post from australia to india. My husband did it and i received it aftr 6 weeks. As it is express post only from australia to mumbai. After that u cant even track it. Either go for registerd post or courier ( private company better)
PSK chandigarh accepted the authenticated marriage certificate but the granting officer at counter C asked me to provide a spouse passport copy with my name added. After having heated argument i convinced them to show only the receipt tht my husband has applied for addition of spouse name. 
Finally received my passport after 5 weeks today.
Hope it helps .


----------



## jyoti10

Dip8 said:


> Hi jyoti,
> I was in the same situation as u are now.
> I got marriage certificate from australia.
> My husband send it to me as it is.
> I went to AHC New Delhi to get it authenticated( stamp on back side of original). Took me 10 mins to get it down + 13 hrs travel.
> Dont use express post from australia to india. My husband did it and i received it aftr 6 weeks. As it is express post only from australia to mumbai. After that u cant even track it. Either go for registerd post or courier ( private company better)
> PSK chandigarh accepted the authenticated marriage certificate but the granting officer at counter C asked me to provide a spouse passport copy with my name added. After having heated argument i convinced them to show only the receipt tht my husband has applied for addition of spouse name.
> Finally received my passport after 5 weeks today.
> Hope it helps .


Oh really but for Australia citizen in Australia it's not compulsory he is a foreigner. So that means I have to ask my husband to add my name in the passport as well. That is ridiculous. 
Oh my god is it ever going to end. I hate AHC. 

Thank you so much for sharing your experience Dip....


----------



## Dip8

jyoti10 said:


> Oh really but for Australia citizen in Australia it's not compulsory he is a foreigner. So that means I have to ask my husband to add my name in the passport as well. That is ridiculous.
> Oh my god is it ever going to end. I hate AHC.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your experience Dip....


My husband is australian permanent not citizen and holds indian passport. 
I dont think so australian passport has spouse name column. 
So probably its different story for u.
Gud luck


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Hi Becky ...my husband is flying with Singapore airlines and he is taking 30 kg and 7 kg hand carry ..but I am not 100 percent sure Becky about the actual baggage ..happy to hear that everything went well with ur appointment ....our prayers with u all the time f😊


----------



## tanvilamba

robinpriya4ever said:


> Hi Becky ...my husband is flying with Singapore airlines and he is taking 30 kg and 7 kg hand carry ..but I am not 100 percent sure Becky about the actual baggage ..happy to hear that everything went well with ur appointment ....our prayers with u all the time f?de0a


I think Singapore Airlines now allows 40kg plus 7kg cabin luggage. 

Just to confirm its best to call the airlines and check what is the luggage allowance for your ticket. 

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## scorpionkingpn

Hey m flyin from chennai thru qantas...it's 40+7kgs...
Check wit ur agent Becky!


----------



## Arathi

If the ticket is only one way ..then the airlines usually allow 40Kgs of Check in and 7 kgs of cabin luggage.But if its a to n fro ticket , then they only allow 30Kgs + 7kgs on both the travel.

Singapore Airlines had allowed me to take 40kgs+7Kgs the first time i travelled to Melbourne as it was only a one way ticket.
But this time i am allowed to take on 30Kgs + 7kgs I had booked my ticket both ways before itself


----------



## jyoti10

*An update from my CO*

Hi Becky, 
As we were discussing yesterday I did sent an email to my CO and was about to call on Monday I you suggested me. But surprisingly I got a reply on Saturday just now 40mins ago saying, 

"Thank you for your email. Request you to please wait till the application comes in front of the queue and a final assessment is made on it. If we require any documents, we will request for the same." 
It's not a very helpful answer, and giving me worry. I wish everything is positive. 

Kind Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## Naomi16

jyoti10 said:


> Hi Becky,
> As we were discussing yesterday I did sent an email to my CO and was about to call on Monday I you suggested me. But surprisingly I got a reply on Saturday just now 40mins ago saying,
> 
> "Thank you for your email. Request you to please wait till the application comes in front of the queue and a final assessment is made on it. If we require any documents, we will request for the same."
> It's not a very helpful answer, and giving me worry. I wish everything is positive.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Jyoti



Now that is one shocking piece of news 

Does that mean they are working on Saturday 
Please God , please God ound:ound:


Jyoti don't worry. Wish you luck
Just keep your fingers crossed. Maybe he is working on your file and maybe you get some good news by Monday :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!!
> 
> I'm back from the PSK safe and sound. Passport has been surrendered/cancelled and the application and all the relevant paperwork has been submitted as required by the department.
> Appointment was at 9:15am and took me 2 hours to get through from counter A to B to C and then to Exit.
> 
> *The documents that the officer at the first counter asked for were:-
> 1. Passport (Original + Self Attested Photocopy);
> 2. Proof of Address- My bank passbook transactions from last 1 year (Original + Self Attested Photocopy); and
> 3. Marriage Certificate (Original + Self Attested Photocopy).*
> 
> The lady at counter A told me that it could take about 25 days to get the re-issued passport if the police verification is needed and 10 days if it isn't needed. This is only normal service that I've opted for.
> On the acknowledgement letter says that the police verification is required so I'm guessing it's going to be about a month's wait
> 
> *Just pointing it out if someone has a case similar to mine:-* PSK accepted my Australian Marriage Certificate that was issued by the Births, Deaths and Marriages Department of the state of Queensland. I also got it apostilled. My husband can't legally sign on an affidavit as he is not Indian.
> So the requirement for getting spouses' name in your Indian passport if the spouse is a foreign national is that the marriage certificate must be either issued by foreign spouse's government or by their High Commission posted in India and also it must be apostilled either by their government in their country or by their high commission posted in India.
> 
> I was worried about my marriage certificate being accepted as it was from Australia, thank GOD everythings moved along very easily.
> 
> So again another waiting game begins......*sigh*
> Waiting for the file to be sent to my local police station who will then come to my house for verification/collection of "Facility Fees"  and then once they are satisfied that file will be sent back to PSK and then I'm guessing they will approve my application and print my passport and send it to me by speed post.
> 
> Hoping for a timely processing.
> 
> *I would like to thank each and everyone of you for your prayers and kind wishes. Everything went very smoothly and had no issues. Each of your prayers worked wonders and I wouldn't have hoped for a more easy and drama-free processing.
> Thank you everyone, from the bottom of my heart! You guys are a great support system.
> *
> I will keep you updated once I hear something either from PSK or the cops.
> Good Luck everyone , hope this backlog clears!! God Bless You all.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Becky


*Hey becky,
Happy to hear the news  

Hope u get it very soon dear :hug: :hug:

Wish u all the best
Sravanthi*


----------



## Pari A

Hey everyone
Great news for me today , feels like Iv reached the milestone
CASE OFFICER ALLOCATED TODAY TO MY FILE.and have been asked for additional documents my pcc for three countries.
Hope I get that soon 

And I really hope co to be allocated soon to all those waiting.
&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;

Kind regards
Pari A.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Pari A said:


> Hey everyone
> Great news for me today , feels like Iv reached the milestone
> CASE OFFICER ALLOCATED TODAY TO MY FILE.and have been asked for additional documents my pcc for three countries.
> Hope I get that soon
> 
> And I really hope co to be allocated soon to all those waiting.
> ������
> 
> Kind regards
> Pari A.


Hi pari A
Congrats pari,, m so happy for u as well as me coz i applied on 24 dec.. 😜😄
But is AHC opn today ??
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

Dip8 said:


> Hi jyoti,
> I was in the same situation as u are now.
> I got marriage certificate from australia.
> My husband send it to me as it is.
> I went to AHC New Delhi to get it authenticated( stamp on back side of original). Took me 10 mins to get it down + 13 hrs travel.
> Dont use express post from australia to india. My husband did it and i received it aftr 6 weeks. As it is express post only from australia to mumbai. After that u cant even track it. Either go for registerd post or courier ( private company better)
> PSK chandigarh accepted the authenticated marriage certificate but the granting officer at counter C asked me to provide a spouse passport copy with my name added. After having heated argument i convinced them to show only the receipt tht my husband has applied for addition of spouse name.
> Finally received my passport after 5 weeks today.
> Hope it helps .


Hey Dip8,

Just wondering if you applied through normal or Tatkaal service?
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

jyoti10 said:


> Oh really but for Australia citizen in Australia it's not compulsory he is a foreigner. So that means I have to ask my husband to add my name in the passport as well. That is ridiculous.
> Oh my god is it ever going to end. I hate AHC.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your experience Dip....


If your husband is a holder of an Australian passport, you won't need to provide his passport (copy) to get his name on your passport as Australian passports don't have "Name of Spouse" column in them unlike Indian passports.

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

robinpriya4ever said:


> Hi Becky ...my husband is flying with Singapore airlines and he is taking 30 kg and 7 kg hand carry ..but I am not 100 percent sure Becky about the actual baggage ..happy to hear that everything went well with ur appointment ....our prayers with u all the time f😊


Hey Robinpriya!!

Thanks for your reply and kind prayers and wishes.
Hope your husband reached Australia safe and sound.
God Bless You!! Take Care.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> I think Singapore Airlines now allows 40kg plus 7kg cabin luggage.
> 
> Just to confirm its best to call the airlines and check what is the luggage allowance for your ticket.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Thanks Tanvi! Just trying to gather information on the available options as I read on a few websites that airlines have stopped giving increased luggage allowance to partner visa holders (subclass 309) as it's technically it is a provisional visa and 2 years after converts to a permanent one.

Thanks for your help.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

scorpionkingpn said:


> Hey m flyin from chennai thru qantas...it's 40+7kgs...
> Check wit ur agent Becky!


I will!! gonna book through Thomas Cook. Hope they can fix me a good deal 
Have a fun and safe flight. Thanks for your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Arathi said:


> If the ticket is only one way ..then the airlines usually allow 40Kgs of Check in and 7 kgs of cabin luggage.But if its a to n fro ticket , then they only allow 30Kgs + 7kgs on both the travel.
> 
> Singapore Airlines had allowed me to take 40kgs+7Kgs the first time i travelled to Melbourne as it was only a one way ticket.
> But this time i am allowed to take on 30Kgs + 7kgs I had booked my ticket both ways before itself


Thanks for your reply Arathi!! Have safe and fun travels!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

jyoti10 said:


> Hi Becky,
> As we were discussing yesterday I did sent an email to my CO and was about to call on Monday I you suggested me. But surprisingly I got a reply on Saturday just now 40mins ago saying,
> 
> "Thank you for your email. Request you to please wait till the application comes in front of the queue and a final assessment is made on it. If we require any documents, we will request for the same."
> It's not a very helpful answer, and giving me worry. I wish everything is positive.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Jyoti


Hey Jyoti,

I don't understand why it is so difficult for AHC to give a helpful reply rather than such a vague answer. 

I have no idea how you got an email from AHC today but seeing how lazy AHC workers are, I highly doubt they would be working on Saturday. 
Maybe the email came through late 

Call them on Monday and do what I suggested, hopefully it'll work and your CO will give you a HELPFUL answer.
Let us know. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hey becky,
> Happy to hear the news
> 
> Hope u get it very soon dear :hug: :hug:
> 
> Wish u all the best
> Sravanthi*


Thank You! Sravanthi :nod::nod::nod::nod:
All of your and everyone else's prayers worked 

Good Luck to you, hope you get the visa next week.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



Pari A said:


> Hey everyone
> Great news for me today , feels like Iv reached the milestone
> CASE OFFICER ALLOCATED TODAY TO MY FILE.and have been asked for additional documents my pcc for three countries.
> Hope I get that soon
> 
> And I really hope co to be allocated soon to all those waiting.
> ������
> 
> Kind regards
> Pari A.


*Congratulations Pari A!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Fiiiiiiiiinally!!!!! you got a CO.

8th wonder of the world, AHC working on Saturday...guess they want to clear the backlog and are working overtime which is freaking hilarious knowing how lazy these people are ound:ound:ound:ound: :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Hope you get your visa soon. Thanks for updating us 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Pari A

Thank u very much becky and supreet.
I know I was surprised to have that mail in my inbox today
But I guess AHC have woke up surprisingly working on Saturdays 
But am happy for the dec applicants 
A long 8 months wait will come to an end for everyone .

Cheers 
Pari A


----------



## Becky26

Pari A said:


> Thank u very much becky and supreet.
> I know I was surprised to have that mail in my inbox today
> But I guess AHC have woke up surprisingly working on Saturdays
> But am happy for the dec applicants
> A long 8 months wait will come to an end for everyone .
> 
> Cheers
> Pari A


It indeed has been a very long wait for everyone!!
Good Luck!! Please check your inbox 
Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

AHC ask for PCC for countries you lived in past 10 years ? 
I lived in canada for 6 to 7 months in 2011. 
Do I need to get PCC from canada ?


----------



## Dip8

Becky26 said:


> Hey Dip8,
> 
> Just wondering if you applied through normal or Tatkaal service?
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, 
I applied through normal process, as i dont have any evidence of urgency


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> AHC ask for PCC for countries you lived in past 10 years ?
> I lived in canada for 6 to 7 months in 2011.
> Do I need to get PCC from canada ?


I don't think you will need a PCC from Canada. If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the country for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.
Link from DIBP website:-
Character and police certificate requirements

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thanks*



Dip8 said:


> Hi Becky,
> I applied through normal process, as i dont have any evidence of urgency


Thanks Dip8.
I hope I get my passport soon. 
Good Luck for your visa.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Swapav

Becky26 said:


> UPDATED PREDICTION LIST
> 
> SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL
> gaurav.a.shah---------------108-----------------------304lane:
> loveforever-----------------98-----------------------326
> UserS-----------------------73-----------------------320
> harman87--------------------66------------------------286
> a_30july---------------------60------------------------349 (Visa can be granted anytime)
> Arathi------------------------65------------------------259lane:
> scorpionkingpn---------------65-------------------------273lane:
> Swapav----------------------59-------------------------241
> Sravanthi---------------------48-------------------------243
> Chintu88---------------------47-------------------------251
> Jyoti10-----------------------42-------------------------294
> applepie24-------------------38--------------------------238
> apg12-------------------------38--------------------------231
> kaurm------------------------32--------------------------229
> robinpriya4ever-------------28--------------------------263lane:
> remya3012------------------26--------------------------230
> karthi.1984-----------------26---------------------------221
> tanvilamba------------------25--------------------------234
> Parul Ahuja-----------------25--------------------------229
> dineshdhanraj--------------19---------------------------229
> Sam88----------------------19---------------------------227
> Rambo911------------------14---------------------------230
> rahul85---------------------12---------------------------216
> Priya10---------------------12---------------------------216
> raman0082000-------------10---------------------------231
> harsingh--------------------07--------------------------215
> Sandy123------------------06---------------------------215
> 
> 
> 4 gone, 23 more to go!!! Good Luck everyone. I hope AHC clears this long list quickly. Keep praying everyone. Please share the good news with us. Thanks for your time.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky
Thanks for updating the list.still waiting for the visa. It's been more than 2 months since final queue.
Need some info. I applied 1 month before marriage and my DOL is almost a month before marriage. Will my visa granted according to my DOL or from my marriage date? 
Best wishes for your visa


----------



## Becky26

*DOQ not DOL*



Swapav said:


> Hi Becky
> Thanks for updating the list.still waiting for the visa. It's been more than 2 months since final queue.
> Need some info. I applied 1 month before marriage and my DOL is almost a month before marriage. Will my visa granted according to my DOL or from my marriage date?
> Best wishes for your visa


Hey Swapav,

No worries!!

As per the trend AHC seems to be following (but not admitting to it) is they grant visas as per DOQ not DOL. I know that it is not fair at all but there literally is nothing anyone can do about it but to just wait and hope that one's file reaches the front of the final queue soon.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Swapav

Becky26 said:


> Hey Swapav,
> 
> No worries!!
> 
> As per the trend AHC seems to be following (but not admitting to it) is they grant visas as per DOQ not DOL. I know that it is not fair at all but there literally is nothing anyone can do about it but to just wait and hope that one's file reaches the front of the final queue soon.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks for the info. But it's been more than 2 months since my DOL and AHC hasn't responded. What's the average time they are taking and do you think something is wrong?


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 4th Week of July 2014*

Hey Guys!!!

Welcoming 4th week of July 2014 and the long list of files in the final queue are still yet to be cleared by AHC. Please keep praying that this week brings the most awaited visas to if not all then at least to most of us. Below is the updated prediction list for this coming week:-

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
gaurav.a.shah---------------108-----------------------304lane:
loveforever-----------------105-----------------------333
UserS-----------------------80-----------------------327
harman87--------------------73------------------------293
a_30july---------------------67------------------------356 (Visa can be granted anytime)
Arathi------------------------65------------------------259lane:
scorpionkingpn---------------65-------------------------273lane:
Swapav----------------------66-------------------------248
Sravanthi---------------------55-------------------------250
Chintu88---------------------54-------------------------258
Jyoti10-----------------------49-------------------------301
applepie24-------------------45--------------------------245
apg12-------------------------45--------------------------238
kaurm------------------------39--------------------------236
robinpriya4ever-------------28--------------------------263lane:
remya3012------------------33--------------------------237
karthi.1984-----------------33---------------------------228
tanvilamba------------------32--------------------------241
Parul Ahuja-----------------32--------------------------236
dineshdhanraj--------------26---------------------------236
Sam88----------------------26---------------------------234
Rambo911------------------21---------------------------237
rahul85---------------------19---------------------------223
Priya10---------------------19---------------------------223
raman0082000-------------17---------------------------238
harsingh--------------------14--------------------------222
Sandy123------------------14--------------------------222
sandz03--------------------13---------------------------236
desai369-------------------07---------------------------217
vineetbabbar--------------06---------------------------216


4 gone, 26 more to go!!! Good Luck everyone. I hope AHC clears this long list quickly. Keep praying everyone. Please share the good news with us. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Swapav said:


> Thanks for the info. But it's been more than 2 months since my DOL and AHC hasn't responded. What's the average time they are taking and do you think something is wrong?


No worries! happy to help Swapav :smile:

If you have a look at the Prediction List I just posted or the SS, you'll see that there are many files in the final queue that have been waiting for their visas for over 2 months like yourself. 

Until June 2014, AHC was granting visas between 32-45 days since DOQ but this estimate seems to have becomes old since July 01, 2014. There is a very long list of applications waiting to be approved and this long wait is making the applicants feel queasy.
AHC has also hired about 3 new case officers but the backlog does not seem to be getting cleared at all.

Hoping the last two weeks of July will bring more visa grants than what we have seen until now.
Good Luck!! Hope your visa gets approved soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Swapav

Becky26 said:


> No worries! happy to help Swapav :smile:
> 
> If you have a look at the Prediction List I just posted or the SS, you'll see that there are many files in the final queue that have been waiting for their visas for over 2 months like yourself.
> 
> Until June 2014, AHC was granting visas between 32-45 days since DOQ but this estimate seems to have becomes old since July 01, 2014. There is a very long list of applications waiting to be approved and this long wait is making the applicants feel queasy.
> AHC has also hired about 3 new case officers but the backlog does not seem to be getting cleared at all.
> 
> Hoping the last two weeks of July will bring more visa grants than what we have seen until now.
> Good Luck!! Hope your visa gets approved soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks a lot. You doing such a wonderful work.
Do you think it may take another month or so get the visa? Are the ppl whose DOQ for more than 70 days with guinene cases or with complication. Couse I came to India after a month thinking I will get the visa but now it seems they have forgettemn me


----------



## Becky26

Swapav said:


> Thanks a lot. You doing such a wonderful work.
> Do you think it may take another month or so get the visa? Are the ppl whose DOQ for more than 70 days with guinene cases or with complication. Couse I came to India after a month thinking I will get the visa but now it seems they have forgettemn me


LOL AHC seems to have forgotten many on this thread  

*loveforever* is still in Australia on a Bridging Visa and is waiting for AHC to advice him to get offshore. He can't get offshore unless advised to do so by the case officer if I'm not wrong.

*a_30july* had a baby and things took long to process because of the additional paperwork that needed to be done for the baby. And now she is just waiting like the rest of the people on the prediction list.

*harman87's* PCC has expired as the applicant was contacted by the case officer. This update was posted on the thread on July 17th, 2014. Haven't heard from the member since then.

*UserS*, I have no idea what's going on with them. Why things are taking so long.
*Kindly please update us UserS.* Thanks for your time.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Swapav

Becky26 said:


> LOL AHC seems to have forgotten many on this thread
> 
> loveforever is still in Australia on a Bridging Visa and is waiting for AHC to advice him to get offshore. He can't get offshore unless advised to do so by the case officer if I'm not wrong.
> 
> a_30july had a baby and things took long to process because of the additional paperwork that needed to be done for the baby. And now she is just waiting like the rest of the people on the prediction list.
> 
> harman87's PCC has expired as the applicant was contacted by the case officer. This update was posted on the thread on July 17th, 2014. Haven't heard from the member since then.
> 
> UserS, I have no idea what's going on with them. Why things are taking so long.
> Kindly please update us UserS. Thanks for your time.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks for the info Becky. If I knew it would take so long I would have stayed in Australia on my tourist visa.my agent is not helping me in anything. 
Anyways we have to keep waiting. Hopefully next week is good one. I will keep you updated 
Take care and best wishes again
Swa


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Swapav said:


> Thanks for the info Becky. If I knew it would take so long I would have stayed in Australia on my tourist visa.my agent is not helping me in anything.
> Anyways we have to keep waiting. Hopefully next week is good one. I will keep you updated
> Take care and best wishes again
> Swa


I understand how frustrating this situation must be. As you said all we can do is wait and hope for the best. Keep praying, and I'm sure the future has good news for all of us in store.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Hi.
Hope this week we will hear good news about co allocations n grants.

Wats the validity of PCC?? These days everyone is asking for new PCC??

Please let me know about my query.

Kind regards
Dairymilk


----------



## VaibhavK

Becky26 said:


> I understand how frustrating this situation must be. As you said all we can do is wait and hope for the best. Keep praying, and I'm sure the future has good news for all of us in store.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Hello Becky,

I read last week that since July 14 we cant apply for PCC unless AHC asks. I am not sure on this one. I am still planning to apply for PCC this week and send to AHC for expediting the whole thing. Thanks.

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## harman87

Becky26 said:


> LOL AHC seems to have forgotten many on this thread
> 
> *loveforever* is still in Australia on a Bridging Visa and is waiting for AHC to advice him to get offshore. He can't get offshore unless advised to do so by the case officer if I'm not wrong.
> 
> *a_30july* had a baby and things took long to process because of the additional paperwork that needed to be done for the baby. And now she is just waiting like the rest of the people on the prediction list.
> 
> *harman87's* PCC has expired as the applicant was contacted by the case officer. This update was posted on the thread on July 17th, 2014. Haven't heard from the member since then.
> 
> *UserS*, I have no idea what's going on with them. Why things are taking so long.
> *Kindly please update us UserS.* Thanks for your time.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky!!
My agent contact the CO, but CO said she just want to confirm that aplicant is in India or not. CO didn't ask for new PCC. So far!!!
Regards]
Harman87


----------



## singh87

Hi guys,

Could someone please update SS for my wife's visa application. Acknowledgment letter and request for medical test was made on 14/06/14 and document submitted on 19/06/14. 

Thanks
Singh87


----------



## harman87

Swapav said:


> Hi
> Did you find out why it's taking so much time for you? It's been more than 70 days for you. When did you return to India after the final queue
> Hope you get visa soon.


They have only 1 answer, CO told my wife,"MADAM, PROCESSING TIME IS 12 MONTHS, SO YOU GOT STILL 3 MONTHS TO GO." But CO said to my wife, You have enter Australia before 23 August. So, I really don't understand what she really means? My wife went back in Feb, and we got CO in March, and file went to queue on May 9th. I hope will get the good news soon.


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Hi
I just called visa office and they said it's closed today. May be because today is holiday they worked last Saturday. So again have to wait till tomorrow. Sad to hear this.

Hope for the best in coming days.

Thank u
Dairy milk.


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Hi
Does any one know wats the validity of PCC?? Please let me know.

Thank u.


----------



## sinayvalian

Dairy milk 28/11 said:


> Hi
> Does any one know wats the validity of PCC?? Please let me know.
> 
> Thank u.


12 months.


----------



## remya3012

Dairy milk 28/11 said:


> Hi
> Does any one know wats the validity of PCC?? Please let me know.
> 
> Thank u.


Hi Dairy Milk,

That would be one year !

Regards,
Remya


----------



## remya3012

*Congratulations*

Pretty late...But Congrats ScorpionKing!! All the Best :cheer2:

Regards,
Remya


----------



## joel84

Hi Becky,

What do you suggest on my situation for applying visa for my Partner.
(Getting married in Dec 2014. Want my wife to be with me in Australia)

Thanks 
Joel


----------



## remya3012

joel84 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> What do you suggest on my situation for applying visa for my Partner.
> (Getting married in Dec 2014. Want my wife to be with me in Australia)
> 
> Thanks
> Joel


Hi Joel,

You can apply for prospective marriage visa (309 ). You will get a CO assigned after 30-31 weeks of your application which is after 7 months..so ideally if you are applying now..you will get your CO by Feb...you can send your wedding photos, CD and marriage certificate after your wedding stating that you got married in December. Hopefully your fiance should be able to join you within 3-4 months of the wedding !!

All the Best


----------



## Priya10

Becky26 said:


> LOL AHC seems to have forgotten many on this thread
> 
> *loveforever* is still in Australia on a Bridging Visa and is waiting for AHC to advice him to get offshore. He can't get offshore unless advised to do so by the case officer if I'm not wrong.
> 
> *a_30july* had a baby and things took long to process because of the additional paperwork that needed to be done for the baby. And now she is just waiting like the rest of the people on the prediction list.
> 
> *harman87's* PCC has expired as the applicant was contacted by the case officer. This update was posted on the thread on July 17th, 2014. Haven't heard from the member since then.
> 
> *UserS*, I have no idea what's going on with them. Why things are taking so long.
> *Kindly please update us UserS.* Thanks for your time.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks a lot for the info Becky. So they are being held by one thing or the other. 

Cheers


----------



## Priya10

Swapav said:


> Thanks for the info Becky. If I knew it would take so long I would have stayed in Australia on my tourist visa.my agent is not helping me in anything.
> Anyways we have to keep waiting. Hopefully next week is good one. I will keep you updated
> Take care and best wishes again
> Swa


Hi Swapav, hope you get your visa soon.

Regards


----------



## human1234

Hello becky n other friends

I have a ques 
1) I have to send my additional documents to ahc 
So do I directly send it to ahc or via do u send it TO VFS n then they will transfer
I know many of applicants here sent docs to ahc ... plz tell me hw they done ... n also tell abt the address of ahc I mean their postal address n should I send it in normanl envelope 

Thanks 
Human


----------



## human1234

human1234 said:


> Hello becky n other friends
> 
> I have a ques
> 1) I have to send my additional documents to ahc
> So do I directly send it to ahc or via do u send it TO VFS n then they will transfer
> I know many of applicants here sent docs to ahc ... plz tell me hw they done ... n also tell abt the address of ahc I mean their postal address n should I send it in normanl envelope
> 
> Thanks
> Human


Hi friends 
Plz reply ... most of applicants had sent additional docs to ahc 
..
Plz tell me their postal address n other conditions

Thanks Human


----------



## Becky26

Dairy milk 28/11 said:


> Hi.
> Hope this week we will hear good news about co allocations n grants.
> 
> Wats the validity of PCC?? These days everyone is asking for new PCC??
> 
> Please let me know about my query.
> 
> Kind regards
> Dairymilk


Both PCC (from any country) and medicals are deemed to be valid for 12 months for immigration use.


----------



## Becky26

VaibhavK said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> I read last week that since July 14 we cant apply for PCC unless AHC asks. I am not sure on this one. I am still planning to apply for PCC this week and send to AHC for expediting the whole thing. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


Thanks for the update Vaibhav. You can still contact your PSK to check with them whether the said changes have actually been implemented to your PSK in particular or if you are still able to apply for a PCC without AHC's request letter. 

Different PSKs follow slightly different rules like some allow walk-in applicants of PCC while some don't.
Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

harman87 said:


> Hi Becky!!
> My agent contact the CO, but CO said she just want to confirm that aplicant is in India or not. CO didn't ask for new PCC. So far!!!
> Regards]
> Harman87


Thanks for the update Harman! Hope your wife gets her visa soon.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

joel84 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> What do you suggest on my situation for applying visa for my Partner.
> (Getting married in Dec 2014. Want my wife to be with me in Australia)
> 
> Thanks
> Joel


Hey Joel,

This completely depends on your circumstances. 
If you are getting married in December 2014 then you will have to apply for Partner (309/100) Visa as your wife won't be eligible for the Prospective Marriage (300) Visa.

*You cannot apply for a subclass 300 visa if you are planning to get married before the visa is approved. The "Prospective" Marriage visa is for when you want to get married after your visa gets approved. The applicant must get married within the 9 months of visa grant on subclass 300, then apply for partner onshore (820/801) visa.*

From what I've read on this thread, many people apply for the partner visa before they get married and then after getting married they supply their marriage certificate to AHC (as case officer allocation takes 30-31 weeks since DOL). 
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks!!* :smile:
That way you won't have to wait for 8-12 months for the visa after you get married. 

Once a case officer is allocated, the processing doesn't take very long to progress.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Priya10 said:


> Thanks a lot for the info Becky. So they are being held by one thing or the other.
> 
> Cheers


Pretty Much!! Hope AHC grants some visa before July ends. This is so depressing out:out:out:out:
Good Luck to all!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*AHC Postal Address*



human1234 said:


> Hello becky n other friends
> 
> I have a ques
> 1) I have to send my additional documents to ahc
> So do I directly send it to ahc or via do u send it TO VFS n then they will transfer
> I know many of applicants here sent docs to ahc ... plz tell me hw they done ... n also tell abt the address of ahc I mean their postal address n should I send it in normanl envelope
> 
> Thanks
> Human


This depends on you, what you want to do. 
If you have a VFS office in your city you are better off sending the documents via VFS. If not, then just use courier and send them to AHC directly.

This is how I *address* my (large yellow document envelope):-
*Case Officer's Name:-
Case Officer's Position Number (if applicable):-
1/50 G Shantipath, 
Chanakyapuri, 
New Delhi 110021 
Telephone: +91-11-4139 9900* (I always mention the phone number, precautionary measure) 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Swapav said:


> Your hopes are coming true Becky and Priya. Got my visa today. Thanks everyone and especially Becky and the team of members keeping this thread such a informative one.
> My advice is to come back after your file is in final queue. It doesn't matter if you stay there for even a month or so but come back so that your offshore and you get ur visa soon.
> Be ready with documents so that you can send them soon enough.
> PLEASE DONT BE DISSAPOINTED AND SAD . KEEO YOUR SPIRITS UP. AHC is not doing us a favour by giving visa. We pay for it and our spouses tax. If the government policy changes it is different story.
> I hope all of you lovers get to be with your loved ones soon and have great married life. Becky you are a very helpful person and you will alwaya be respected.
> Cheers


*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!
Many Many Congratulations Swapav!!!!! 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful married life ahead.
Take Care and have safe and fun travels.

Thank you so much for your kind words. I just try to help as much as I can. This forum is a great community of people who care for each other and help out so much. So it is everyone who has made this thread such a great source of knowledge :becky::becky::becky::becky:

Thank you for updating us. God Bless You!!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

Dairy milk 28/11 said:


> Hi
> I just called visa office and they said it's closed today. May be because today is holiday they worked last Saturday. So again have to wait till tomorrow. Sad to hear this.
> 
> Hope for the best in coming days.
> 
> Thank u
> Dairy milk.


Below is the list of public holidays for 2014. Only on these days AHC is closed:-
Public holidays - Australian High Commission

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​ *

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
gaurav.a.shah---------------108-----------------------304lane:
loveforever-----------------105-----------------------333
UserS-----------------------80-----------------------327
harman87--------------------73------------------------293
a_30july---------------------67------------------------356 (Visa can be granted anytime)
Arathi------------------------65------------------------259lane:
scorpionkingpn---------------65-------------------------273lane:
Swapav----------------------66-------------------------248lane:
Sravanthi---------------------55-------------------------250
Chintu88---------------------54-------------------------258
Jyoti10-----------------------49-------------------------301
applepie24-------------------45--------------------------245
apg12-------------------------45--------------------------238
kaurm------------------------39--------------------------236
robinpriya4ever-------------28--------------------------263lane:
remya3012------------------33--------------------------237
karthi.1984-----------------33---------------------------228
tanvilamba------------------32--------------------------241
Parul Ahuja-----------------32--------------------------236
dineshdhanraj--------------26---------------------------236
Sam88----------------------26---------------------------234
Rambo911------------------21---------------------------237
rahul85---------------------19---------------------------223
Priya10---------------------19---------------------------223
raman0082000-------------17---------------------------238
harsingh--------------------14--------------------------222
Sandy123------------------14--------------------------222
sandz03--------------------13---------------------------236
desai369-------------------07---------------------------217
vineetbabbar--------------06---------------------------216


5 gone, 25 more to go!!! Good Luck everyone. I hope AHC clears this long list quickly. Keep praying everyone. Please share the good news with us. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Swapav said:


> Your hopes are coming true Becky and Priya. Got my visa today. Thanks everyone and especially Becky and the team of members keeping this thread such a informative one.
> My advice is to come back after your file is in final queue. It doesn't matter if you stay there for even a month or so but come back so that your offshore and you get ur visa soon.
> Be ready with documents so that you can send them soon enough.
> PLEASE DONT BE DISSAPOINTED AND SAD . KEEO YOUR SPIRITS UP. AHC is not doing us a favour by giving visa. We pay for it and our spouses tax. If the government policy changes it is different story.
> I hope all of you lovers get to be with your loved ones soon and have great married life. Becky you are a very helpful person and you will alwaya be respected.
> Cheers


Congrats swapnav 
Enjoy the life n have best of it


----------



## raman0082000

There are currently several hundred applications awaiting final assessment, so it can take some time before the final assessment is undertaken. Please be patient while we process your application.


dat is not really entertaining(


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Hi all
I just received an email from my co that my file has been sent for final assessment.
Thanks all & especially Becky for all the support , will keep u guys posted.

Am currently on visitor visa should I go back ASAP as my file has been queued?

Please do reply me fast.

Hope every one who is waiting will get good news soon. 
Kind regards.


----------



## KG_AUS

Dairy milk 28/11 said:


> Hi all
> I just received an email from my co that my file has been sent for final assessment.
> Thanks all & especially Becky for all the support , will keep u guys posted.
> 
> Am currently on visitor visa should I go back ASAP as my file has been queued?
> 
> Please do reply me fast.
> 
> Hope every one who is waiting will get good news soon.
> Kind regards.


Awesome.. Congrats and all the best for the grant.

@Supreet Kaur - have you heard anything from AHC yet?

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## Naomi16

Dairy milk 28/11 said:


> Hi all
> I just received an email from my co that my file has been sent for final assessment.
> Thanks all & especially Becky for all the support , will keep u guys posted.
> 
> Am currently on visitor visa should I go back ASAP as my file has been queued?
> 
> Please do reply me fast.
> 
> Hope every one who is waiting will get good news soon.
> Kind regards.


Hello Dairy Milk and congratulations 

And now since your file is in the queue pack your bag and runnnnn:bolt:
:bolt::bolt:
Leave for India as soon as possible
Don't give them any reason to keep your grant on hold
Wish you luck :hippie:


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Thank u thanks a lot..


----------



## Surpreet kaur

KG_AUS said:


> Awesome.. Congrats and all the best for the grant.
> 
> @Supreet Kaur - have you heard anything from AHC yet?
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


Hi 
Congrats Dairy milk 28/11 for gttng ur CO and file in fin que.. 
Hope i will get CO this week,. Fingr cross
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Naomi16

raman0082000 said:


> There are currently several hundred applications awaiting final assessment, so it can take some time before the final assessment is undertaken. Please be patient while we process your application.
> 
> 
> dat is not really entertaining(


Hey Raman 

Don't worry. op2:op2:
Everything will fall in place 
Have faith and pray ray:ray::hail::hail:


----------



## Naomi16

dairy milk 28/11 said:


> thank u thanks a lot..




and yes do inform your case officer about your departure from australia and arrival in india


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



Dairy milk 28/11 said:


> Hi all
> I just received an email from my co that my file has been sent for final assessment.
> Thanks all & especially Becky for all the support , will keep u guys posted.
> 
> Am currently on visitor visa should I go back ASAP as my file has been queued?
> 
> Please do reply me fast.
> 
> Hope every one who is waiting will get good news soon.
> Kind regards.


Congratulations on getting the file in final queue :dance:

It is advised to leave Australia once the file goes to the final queue to avoid any delays.

*Could you please fill out the SS Update Form with you case officer allocation details. The link to the SS is mentioned below:-*
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.

Good Luck. Hope you get the visa soon. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*

Good Luck!!! Surpreet!! You should be getting a case officer soon. Another member's file with same DOL as yours has been sent to the final queue. 
Happy days are near :whoo::whoo:
Waiting for your case officer allocation. Please do share the good news when it comes. 
Take Care.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## harmanbeer singh

EXCITED ,, HAPPY to c people getting CO Allocated...
KEEP ON GOING AHCCC,,,
aND CONGRATES ALL of u for CO Allocation....


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Hi Becky
I just updated the SS form

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

Dairy milk 28/11 said:


> Hi Becky
> I just updated the SS form
> 
> Thanks


Thank You Dairy Milk! :smile:
I have updated your details. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Dairy milk 28/11 said:


> Hi all
> I just received an email from my co that my file has been sent for final assessment.
> Thanks all & especially Becky for all the support , will keep u guys posted.
> 
> Am currently on visitor visa should I go back ASAP as my file has been queued?
> 
> Please do reply me fast.
> 
> Hope every one who is waiting will get good news soon.
> Kind regards.


*Congrats Dairy milk 

your waiting game begins now 

Don't wait for the AHC to let you know, Come to INDIA asap 

And can you please fill the SS form with your CO details & what additional documents u have submitted 

Thanks for your time
Sravanathi*


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey slydz,

Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you have been allocated a case officer or have received any update from AHC.
Kindly please update us. Thanks for your time.
I look forward to your reply. 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Congrats Dairy milk
> 
> your waiting game begins now
> 
> Don't wait for the AHC to let you know, Come to INDIA asap
> 
> And can you please fill the SS form with your CO details & what additional documents u have submitted
> 
> Thanks for your time
> Sravanathi*


Hey Sravanathi,

Dairy Milk has already filled out the update form :smile:
I have updated their details 

Any update from your side? Have you heard anything from AHC as to when they will be granting your visa?
Hope you get it soon 
Good Luck! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> Good Luck!!! Surpreet!! You should be getting a case officer soon. Another member's file with same DOL as yours has been sent to the final queue.
> Happy days are near :whoo::whoo:
> Waiting for your case officer allocation. Please do share the good news when it comes.
> Take Care.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thnx a lot becky
M eagrly waiting for the day i gt CO..
U been the angle for giving strength to evrybdy.. My bestest wishes for uh too dear..
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Thnx a lot becky
> M eagrly waiting for the day i gt CO..
> U been the angle for giving strength to evrybdy.. My bestest wishes for uh too dear..
> Regards
> Surpreet


Thank you for your kind words darl!!  
I know how frustrating and depressing this wait can be especially when AHC doesn't update the applicants with a slightest helpful information.

Hang in there and you will have your visa soon. Not long now, as soon as a case officer is allocated, hopefully your file should be in final queue (if there are no complications) not very long after that. 

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sravanathi,
> 
> Dairy Milk has already filled out the update form :smile:
> I have updated their details
> 
> Any update from your side? Have you heard anything from AHC as to when they will be granting your visa?
> Hope you get it soon
> Good Luck! :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Hey becky,

Oooppss!!!!   I haven't seen it LOL  

My CO mailed me that "the indicative time frame for your file is end of the month or early week of Aug"

This is what I got from him.

But Swapav gave me a ray of hope that I will get it by month end  

Hope everything is fine from your end   

Take care
Sravanthi*


----------



## Becky26

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hey becky,
> 
> Oooppss!!!!   I haven't seen it LOL
> 
> My CO mailed me that "the indicative time frame for your file is end of the month or early week of Aug"
> 
> This is what I got from him.
> 
> But Swapav gave me a ray of hope that I will get it by month end
> 
> Hope everything is fine from your end
> 
> Take care
> Sravanthi*



Heeey!! 

No worries 
Yeah!!! Hoping you get the visa soon. It has been a long wait.

My end is still on hold. 
Checked the passport website for update, the page says that now my "application is under review at the passport seva kendra".
Hope the passport comes soon.

Good Luck to you!! Waiting for your good news :becky::becky:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## prad_86

Hello everyone!! I am very new to this forum!! Kindly add my detail in the Excel sheet. 
DOL: 18 Feb 2014


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



prad_86 said:


> Hello everyone!! I am very new to this forum!! Kindly add my detail in the Excel sheet.
> DOL: 18 Feb 2014


Hey prad_86,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form*. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Heeey!!
> 
> No worries
> Yeah!!! Hoping you get the visa soon. It has been a long wait.
> 
> My end is still on hold.
> Checked the passport website for update, the page says that now my "application is under review at the passport seva kendra".
> Hope the passport comes soon.
> 
> Good Luck to you!! Waiting for your good news :becky::becky:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Hey becky,

All our wishes n prayers are with you  
You will get it soon dear :thumb::thumb:

Good luck girl
Sravanthi*


----------



## raman0082000

i really hope soi was hoping to get it in 6 months(i was dreaming....sarcasm)


----------



## Becky26

raman0082000 said:


> i really hope soi was hoping to get it in 6 months(i was dreaming....sarcasm)


Yeah!!! I guess AHC has successfully popped all of our bubbles we were living in


----------



## Naomi16

Hey Becky,

Please check your inbox :wacko:


----------



## Becky26

Naomi16 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Please check your inbox :wacko:


Hey!!

I just replied. Kindly check you messages.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*1 Year Later.........*

Hey All!! 

Hope everyone is doing well.
Officially been waiting for 1 year for the partner (309/100) visa now. Can't believe I've wasted 1 whole year of my life just sitting and waiting for this visa 

*For those who don't know my case:- *Case officer requested for a new Indian PCC, which will be taking a while as I need to get my husband's name on my passport.

So had to apply for a re-issue of passport on July 16, 2014 (passport is now stamped cancelled and a new booklet will be issue). The office has given an estimated processing time of 25 days in case if police verification needs to be done before the passport is re-issued 
Once the passport is re-issued, then I'll be able to apply for the PCC. 

No idea how much longer things will take and when I'll be able to get this visa  Been 9 months since husband had to fly back to Australia.

What makes this visa processing literally the most horrifying experience of my life so far, is that no matter how many times I call AHC, every operator gives me a different answer none of these answers are of any help. I wish this procedure was a little transparent. The lengthy procedure doesn't bother me as much as the lack of communication gives me depression and makes me wonder what the future holds and how long it will be till I am able to live a normal life with my husband again.

Good Luck everyone!! Hope this misery is over soon. Hanging by a thread...

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

hiya becky,

i am bit worried about my file , my CO requested additonal document on 16 july and on the same day i had sent all. As i can see on the same day or very next day some CO are keeping the files in Final Assesment... i am unlucky in this case..... feeling very bad. Is this possible a new hired CO could take more time or may be sign for a problem in your file...Please suggest


Regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hiya becky,
> 
> i am bit worried about my file , my CO requested additonal document on 16 july and on the same day i had sent all. As i can see on the same day or very next day some CO are keeping the files in Final Assesment... i am unlucky in this case..... feeling very bad. Is this possible a new hired CO could take more time or may be sign for a problem in your file...Please suggest
> 
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Hey mithi,

Have you spoken to your case officer? *Have you sent your PCC from UK? If yes, could you please provide me the date so I can update SS.* Thanks!

Sometimes case officers take a little bit of time to go through the files. Not all files get sent to the final queue on the date of case officer allocation. 
Maybe there is a huge pile of files for your case officer to process and knowing that she is a new recruit, things might take a tiny bit longer than others. That is just a guess. Maybe your documents took a little long to reach AHC, that why things seem to be taking long.

Call AHC to double check if they have received your additional documents.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Don't worry, you should be getting the good news very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandz03

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> Officially been waiting for 1 year for the partner (309/100) visa now. Can't believe I've wasted 1 whole year of my life just sitting and waiting for this visa
> 
> *For those who don't know my case:- *Case officer requested for a new Indian PCC, which will be taking a while as I need to get my husband's name on my passport.
> 
> So had to apply for a re-issue of passport on July 16, 2014 (passport is now stamped cancelled and a new booklet will be issue). The office has given an estimated processing time of 25 days in case if police verification needs to be done before the passport is re-issued
> Once the passport is re-issued, then I'll be able to apply for the PCC.
> 
> No idea how much longer things will take and when I'll be able to get this visa  Been 9 months since husband had to fly back to Australia.
> 
> What makes this visa processing literally the most horrifying experience of my life so far, is that no matter how many times I call AHC, every operator gives me a different answer none of these answers are of any help. I wish this procedure was a little transparent. The lengthy procedure doesn't bother me as much as the lack of communication gives me depression and makes me wonder what the future holds and how long it will be till I am able to live a normal life with my husband again.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!! Hope this misery is over soon. Hanging by a thread...
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, 

Our prayers are always with you, I have seen you help so many people out of your way besides having to deal with your own unfortunate circumstances. 

As much as I pray for my application to be finalized I am one among the others praying equally for you and your husband reunion.

Hope your misery comes to an end once this PCC issue is sorted out. 

Sometimes I really feel that you and Sravanthi who have been very helpful to the rest of us should work for AHC or at least AHC should approach you both for further help or why not both of you's apply for a position with AHC/department of immigration?

Both of you's knowledge and experience is wealth. Thank you once again on behalf of everyone for being so kind and helpful.

Keep up the spirit. 

Cheers
Sandz :thumb:


----------



## raman0082000

Hi Becky,


i was looking at the website for AHC and i came across"they have reduced the case officer"where did u get the info that they have hired more case officers??

regards
raman


----------



## mithi1988

Becky26 said:


> Hey mithi,
> 
> Have you spoken to your case officer? *Have you sent your PCC from UK? If yes, could you please provide me the date so I can update SS.* Thanks!
> 
> Sometimes case officers take a little bit of time to go through the files. Not all files get sent to the final queue on the date of case officer allocation.
> Maybe there is a huge pile of files for your case officer to process and knowing that she is a new recruit, things might take a tiny bit longer than others. That is just a guess. Maybe your documents took a little long to reach AHC, that why things seem to be taking long.
> 
> Call AHC to double check if they have received your additional documents.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Don't worry, you should be getting the good news very soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Morning Becky and all.

I wish today will be blast of visa grants for all waiting for them.. Best wishes to all:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.

I have sent all documents on 16th july. Alright where he could go without giving me visa now or after 12 months (december)  have to give.

Thanks for your kind answer

Regards,
mithi


----------



## joel84

Thanks a ton Becky,
Hope your issues resolve soon.

I would go for 309/100 now and upload Marriage Certificate later.
If I apply in August it would be 20 weeks till December. So can she come on visitor's visa to Australia in January 2015 or she has to wait till the visa is granted.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## joel84

Hi Becky,

I get two option to select while applying for 309 visa.
Start application for migration to Australia by a partner
and Start sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia

I think its the second one ("Start sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia") but just want to make sure about it
Which one should I select for this. 
Does this make any difference in visa

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## harman87

Becky26 said:


> *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!
> Many Many Congratulations Swapav!!!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance:
> Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful married life ahead.
> Take Care and have safe and fun travels.
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words. I just try to help as much as I can. This forum is a great community of people who care for each other and help out so much. So it is everyone who has made this thread such a great source of knowledge :becky::becky::becky::becky:
> 
> Thank you for updating us. God Bless You!!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


Congrats Swapav!!!!!!

Such a gr8 news. Have a wonderful Life ahead. I hope by end of this month everyone will get the visas.:fingerscrossed:

Regards
Harman


----------



## robinpriya4ever

:bounce:


Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> Officially been waiting for 1 year for the partner (309/100) visa now. Can't believe I've wasted 1 whole year of my life just sitting and waiting for this visa
> 
> *For those who don't know my case:- *Case officer requested for a new Indian PCC, which will be taking a while as I need to get my husband's name on my passport.
> 
> So had to apply for a re-issue of passport on July 16, 2014 (passport is now stamped cancelled and a new booklet will be issue). The office has given an estimated processing time of 25 days in case if police verification needs to be done before the passport is re-issued
> Once the passport is re-issued, then I'll be able to apply for the PCC.
> 
> No idea how much longer things will take and when I'll be able to get this visa  Been 9 months since husband had to fly back to Australia.
> 
> What makes this visa processing literally the most horrifying experience of my life so far, is that no matter how many times I call AHC, every operator gives me a different answer none of these answers are of any help. I wish this procedure was a little transparent. The lengthy procedure doesn't bother me as much as the lack of communication gives me depression and makes me wonder what the future holds and how long it will be till I am able to live a normal life with my husband again.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!! Hope this misery is over soon. Hanging by a thread...
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


All our prayers are with u Becky ..I am sure your helping mentality will be rewarded by GOD ALMIGHTY very soon ..praying 4 all the visa grants


----------



## tarunmalh

*partner visa 3019*

Hi everyone I am new on this site I applied for partner visa 309 online thru my agent on 15th jan 2014 I called ahc yesterday and they said all online application is handling by australia immigration in australia is true guys and how long is the wait for partner visa and I am on bridging visa in australia


----------



## remya3012

*Good News*

Dear AHC,

How about some Visa Grants today ?? Come on! show us some action!!


----------



## KG_AUS

tarunmalh said:


> Hi everyone I am new on this site I applied for partner visa 309 online thru my agent on 15th jan 2014 I called ahc yesterday and they said all online application is handling by australia immigration in australia is true guys and how long is the wait for partner visa and I am on bridging visa in australia


Hi, 

I've applied online on 1st Jan 14, but never heard the reply you got from AHC.

Initially, I was the under the impression that my online application will be processed in Australia. But no one knows if that's true.

Other online applicants, please confirm.

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## tarunmalh

Hi kg aus yeah ahc told me this yesterday wired answer are you still waiting for co to get allocated


----------



## KG_AUS

tarunmalh said:


> Hi kg aus yeah ahc told me this yesterday wired answer are you still waiting for co to get allocated


Nope, still waiting for CO allocation.

I will call AHC today and see what they say about CO and the online processing.

KG_AUS


----------



## mamunvega

mamunvega said:


> hello all,
> 
> Pardon me, If I am repeating some questions which might have been answered long back in this thread....
> 
> well, I am a newbie regarding partner visa...I got PR recently & thinking about getting married ahead. my initial entry date is May 2015..So, If I want to get married before making any first visit..do i need to inform DIBP?????????
> 
> If I make my first move after marriage, is there any problem If i make the VISA application for her in Australia, while she will be here....
> 
> Thanks for your info in advance....


Would you please clear my conception/? :crutch: :crutch:


----------



## Arathi

Congratulations Swapav .  .......Have a happy life ahead with your partner ..


God Bless
Arathi


----------



## dineshdhanraj

mithi1988 said:


> Morning Becky and all.
> 
> I wish today will be blast of visa grants for all waiting for them.. Best wishes to all:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Thanks Mithi !!! 

Hopefully mine is the first of a string of grant emails !!!

My partner's application was finalized today and we were granted subclass 100 visa directly as we met the criteria !!! 

The grant email came from the same CO who sent my application to the final queue for processing. I understand we were given priority as we were being treated for subclass 100 and the global service standard for it was 8 months (which is this week). 

Good luck to everyone else !!!

Regards,
dineshdhanraj


----------



## remya3012

dineshdhanraj said:


> Thanks Mithi !!!
> 
> Hopefully mine is the first of a string of grant emails !!!
> 
> My partner's application was finalized today and we were granted subclass 100 visa directly as we met the criteria !!!
> 
> The grant email came from the same CO who sent my application to the final queue for processing. I understand we were given priority as we were being treated for subclass 100 and the global service standard for it was 8 months (which is this week).
> 
> Good luck to everyone else !!!
> 
> Regards,
> dineshdhanraj


COngrats Dinesh ...Happy days ahead :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## Arathi

Congratulations dineshdhanraj......    


God Bless,
Arathi


----------



## harman87

dineshdhanraj said:


> Thanks Mithi !!!
> 
> Hopefully mine is the first of a string of grant emails !!!
> 
> My partner's application was finalized today and we were granted subclass 100 visa directly as we met the criteria !!!
> 
> The grant email came from the same CO who sent my application to the final queue for processing. I understand we were given priority as we were being treated for subclass 100 and the global service standard for it was 8 months (which is this week).
> 
> Good luck to everyone else !!!
> 
> Regards,
> dineshdhanraj


Congrats Dineshdhanraj!!! have a gr8 year ahead!


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hi KG AUS
No,, online application is not process in DIBP as i came to knw this earlier on this thread and so i decided to call AHC for this queri.. The operator told me that all the application wheather it is online or paper application are process here in New delhi.. As i applied mine online too i doble confrmd that they have my application to process or not they said they have my application and it will gt in process in AHC New Delhi.. I called AHC several times if i gt a CO and they never answrd me dat my application will process in DIBP. Its an OFFSHORE visa so it will b process offshore
Surpreet


----------



## Priya10

mamunvega said:


> hello all,
> 
> Pardon me, If I am repeating some questions which might have been answered long back in this thread....
> 
> well, I am a newbie regarding partner visa...I got PR recently & thinking about getting married ahead. my initial entry date is May 2015..So, If I want to get married before making any first visit..do i need to inform DIBP?????????
> 
> If I make my first move after marriage, is there any problem If i make the VISA application for her in Australia, while she will be here....
> 
> Thanks for your info in advance....


Hi Mamunvega,

What does the visa condition say. If u applied as a single most have condition saying u can't marry before entering Australia. Hope this info helps.

Regards


----------



## mamunvega

Priya10 said:


> Hi Mamunvega,
> 
> What does the visa condition say. If u applied as a single most have condition saying u can't marry before entering Australia. Hope this info helps.
> 
> Regards


hi Priya,

No, there is no such visa condition on my grant letter except NIL...any idea what to do regarding future prospective marriage??


:thumb: :flame:


----------



## Priya10

mamunvega said:


> hi Priya,
> 
> No, there is no such visa condition on my grant letter except NIL...any idea what to do regarding future prospective marriage??
> 
> 
> :thumb: :flame:


I would suggest confirming that with your case officer. Regarding prospective marriage visa I don't have much idea, so other in the forum can help answer that .

Cheers


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> Officially been waiting for 1 year for the partner (309/100) visa now. Can't believe I've wasted 1 whole year of my life just sitting and waiting for this visa
> 
> *For those who don't know my case:- *Case officer requested for a new Indian PCC, which will be taking a while as I need to get my husband's name on my passport.
> 
> So had to apply for a re-issue of passport on July 16, 2014 (passport is now stamped cancelled and a new booklet will be issue). The office has given an estimated processing time of 25 days in case if police verification needs to be done before the passport is re-issued
> Once the passport is re-issued, then I'll be able to apply for the PCC.
> 
> No idea how much longer things will take and when I'll be able to get this visa  Been 9 months since husband had to fly back to Australia.
> 
> What makes this visa processing literally the most horrifying experience of my life so far, is that no matter how many times I call AHC, every operator gives me a different answer none of these answers are of any help. I wish this procedure was a little transparent. The lengthy procedure doesn't bother me as much as the lack of communication gives me depression and makes me wonder what the future holds and how long it will be till I am able to live a normal life with my husband again.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!! Hope this misery is over soon. Hanging by a thread...
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*Not a long way becky 

The pain you have gone through will be rewarded soon :lock1:

Be strong girl..good days are ahead :thumb: :thumb:

GOD will only test those... whom HE loves a lot :santa:

GOD bless you
Sravanthi*


----------



## mithi1988

Hey Dinesh

Happy for you.....Congratulationjs and best wishes

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

sandz03 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Our prayers are always with you, I have seen you help so many people out of your way besides having to deal with your own unfortunate circumstances.
> 
> As much as I pray for my application to be finalized I am one among the others praying equally for you and your husband reunion.
> 
> Hope your misery comes to an end once this PCC issue is sorted out.
> 
> Sometimes I really feel that you and Sravanthi who have been very helpful to the rest of us should work for AHC or at least AHC should approach you both for further help or why not both of you's apply for a position with AHC/department of immigration?
> 
> Both of you's knowledge and experience is wealth. Thank you once again on behalf of everyone for being so kind and helpful.
> 
> Keep up the spirit.
> 
> Cheers
> Sandz :thumb:


*Hey Sandz,

Thanks for your wishes:thumb: :thumb:

The big credit goes to becky, What I am doing is very little.. I learnt a lot from her as well  

As u said, suppose becky & I would have worked for AHC, definitely we would have cleared all the files and try to reduce the time frame what they set LOL  

But cheer up and good days are waiting for all of us :thumb: :thumb:
How can OZ miss such a loving people like us    

Good day mate
Sravanthi*


----------



## tarunmalh

Hi supreet I am the applicant and my wife is australian and I am on bringing visa


----------



## human1234

dineshdhanraj said:


> Thanks Mithi !!!
> 
> Hopefully mine is the first of a string of grant emails !!!
> 
> My partner's application was finalized today and we were granted subclass 100 visa directly as we met the criteria !!!
> 
> The grant email came from the same CO who sent my application to the final queue for processing. I understand we were given priority as we were being treated for subclass 100 and the global service standard for it was 8 months (which is this week).
> 
> Good luck to everyone else !!!
> 
> Regards,
> dineshdhanraj


Congrats dhanraj
Enjoy the best of it
Regards
Human


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

dineshdhanraj said:


> Thanks Mithi !!!
> 
> Hopefully mine is the first of a string of grant emails !!!
> 
> My partner's application was finalized today and we were granted subclass 100 visa directly as we met the criteria !!!
> 
> The grant email came from the same CO who sent my application to the final queue for processing. I understand we were given priority as we were being treated for subclass 100 and the global service standard for it was 8 months (which is this week).
> 
> Good luck to everyone else !!!
> 
> Regards,
> dineshdhanraj


*Congrats dineshdhanraj    

Have a wonderful life ahead :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Thanks for updating with us  

Good day
Sravanthi*


----------



## tarunmalh

Supreet I lodge my file offshore because my visa rejected before in australia and I am fighting my case in federal court


----------



## Nikita Ag

mithi1988 said:


> Morning Becky and all.
> 
> I wish today will be blast of visa grants for all waiting for them.. Best wishes to all:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.
> 
> I have sent all documents on 16th july. Alright where he could go without giving me visa now or after 12 months (december)  have to give.
> 
> Thanks for your kind answer
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Hi Becky & Mithi,

All the vest Becky for you reissue of PCC and hope you get the visa in next 2 weeks!

@Mithi: I see that both of us hAve the same CO. My agent has sent the PCC and proof of comm but have not heard anything from the CO. Also, my CO first communicated to me only after I called AHC last week on Thursday. Soon after my call to AHC, the CO emailed. Did you have a chance to speak to him/her directly ?

Regards,
Nikita


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



sandz03 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Our prayers are always with you, I have seen you help so many people out of your way besides having to deal with your own unfortunate circumstances.
> 
> As much as I pray for my application to be finalized I am one among the others praying equally for you and your husband reunion.
> 
> Hope your misery comes to an end once this PCC issue is sorted out.
> 
> Sometimes I really feel that you and Sravanthi who have been very helpful to the rest of us should work for AHC or at least AHC should approach you both for further help or why not both of you's apply for a position with AHC/department of immigration?
> 
> Both of you's knowledge and experience is wealth. Thank you once again on behalf of everyone for being so kind and helpful.
> 
> Keep up the spirit.
> 
> Cheers
> Sandz :thumb:


Hey Sandz,

Thank you so much for the lovely post and your appreciation for my help.
I am able to go through this time with the patience that the Almighty is giving me and with each and everyone of your prayers and blessings.

To be honest, I have no desire to work from AHC as I do not want to be a part of such a workforce that causes so many people so much pain and heartache and is so insensitive towards the troubles of individuals.
I'd rather just help people on threads like this :typing::typing::typing::typing:
I do take the suggestion as a compliment. Thank You :smile:

I just want to be with my husband. Today when I spoke to him, I reminded him that it had been 1 year since we applied and he said, "I don't think about how long I've been away from you because if I did I probably would go into depression. I just think that each day that goes by is a day closer to when you will be next to me and of the day when we will be together once again and that will be forever."

That's what's keeping me going. I lack patience but my husband has become my strength in this difficult stage of life. I have no idea what I would do without him.
I guess that's what couples are, what one lacks is compensated by the other.

Thank you once again for your kind wishes and prayers. God Bless You! And hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Nikita Ag

*CO allocation*



mithi1988 said:


> Morning Becky and all.
> 
> I wish today will be blast of visa grants for all waiting for them.. Best wishes to all:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.
> 
> I have sent all documents on 16th july. Alright where he could go without giving me visa now or after 12 months (december)  have to give.
> 
> Thanks for your kind answer
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Hi Becky & Mithi,

All the vest Becky for you reissue of PCC and hope you get the visa in next 2 weeks!

@Mithi: I see that both of us hAve the same CO. My agent has sent the PCC and proof of comm but have not heard anything from the CO. Also, my CO first communicated to me only after I called AHC last week on Thursday. Soon after my call to AHC, the CO emailed. Did you have a chance to speak to him/her directly ?

Regards,
Nikita


----------



## Becky26

raman0082000 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> 
> i was looking at the website for AHC and i came across"they have reduced the case officer"where did u get the info that they have hired more case officers??
> 
> regards
> raman


As per the case officer information shared by members on this thread and others, it seems like there are at least 3 new recruits (case officers) in AHC.


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> Morning Becky and all.
> 
> I wish today will be blast of visa grants for all waiting for them.. Best wishes to all:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.
> 
> I have sent all documents on 16th july. Alright where he could go without giving me visa now or after 12 months (december)  have to give.
> 
> Thanks for your kind answer
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Good Evening! Apologies for the late reply. 
Thanks for your reply. Sravanthi has updated your details in the SS. Thanks Sravanthi 

Good Luck and hope your files gets sent to the final queue very soon.
Thanks for updating us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Partner Visa Application Paperwork*



joel84 said:


> Thanks a ton Becky,
> Hope your issues resolve soon.
> 
> I would go for 309/100 now and upload Marriage Certificate later.
> If I apply in August it would be 20 weeks till December. So can she come on visitor's visa to Australia in January 2015 or she has to wait till the visa is granted.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joel





joel84 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I get two option to select while applying for 309 visa.
> Start application for migration to Australia by a partner
> and Start sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia
> 
> I think its the second one ("Start sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia") but just want to make sure about it
> Which one should I select for this.
> Does this make any difference in visa
> 
> Thanks,
> Joel


Hey Joel,

No worries, happy to help!! :smile:
Those are the 2 forms that you have mentioned in your second quoted post.
Form 40SP- Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia (to be filled out and signed by the sponsor)
Form 47SP- Application for migration to Australia by a partner (to be filled out and signed by the applicant)

I have attached the above mentioned forms with this post.
I have also attached the Document Checklist for PArtner (309/100) Visa application for the applicants from India.

Yes!! Your partner can visit you in Australia after your marriage. Just make sure the applicant is offshore once the file is sent to the final queue to avoid any delays.

As subclass 309/100 is an "Offshore" partner visa application, the applicant must be offshore to get the visa approved. Under no circumstance this visa can be granted with the applicant onshore.
For more detailed explanation of the document checklist, make sure you study the Partner Migration Booklet.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

robinpriya4ever said:


> :bounce:
> 
> All our prayers are with u Becky ..I am sure your helping mentality will be rewarded by GOD ALMIGHTY very soon ..praying 4 all the visa grants


Thank You!!! Robinpriya for your reply, prayers and kind wishes.
I hope all this is over soon.

Hope you are well and having a lovely time :smile:
Take Care. God Bless You!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



tarunmalh said:


> Hi everyone I am new on this site I applied for partner visa 309 online thru my agent on 15th jan 2014 I called ahc yesterday and they said all online application is handling by australia immigration in australia is true guys and how long is the wait for partner visa and I am on bridging visa in australia


Hey tarunmalh,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*I don't quite understand this concept. Why on earth would offshore applications be processed onshore? DIBP already has enough onshore applications to process, I don't think they will want to add to the already overloaded workload. I know of some applicants who have been waiting for their visas for over 2 years.
If that's the case, the onshore partner visa applications processing time frame is between 12-18 months since DOL. From that I think you are in for a very long wait.

Plus what will be the use of the Australian High Commissions posted overseas if they will not be processing the visa applications of offshore applicants.
The online applications were opened to offshore partner visa applicants to make the processing easier for the AHC. 
DIBP/AHC most of the times implements such changes to their system only because there is a possibility of making the workload tiny bit lighter for AHC rather than making things easier for the applicants.


Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



dineshdhanraj said:


> Thanks Mithi !!!
> 
> Hopefully mine is the first of a string of grant emails !!!
> 
> My partner's application was finalized today and we were granted subclass 100 visa directly as we met the criteria !!!
> 
> The grant email came from the same CO who sent my application to the final queue for processing. I understand we were given priority as we were being treated for subclass 100 and the global service standard for it was 8 months (which is this week).
> 
> Good luck to everyone else !!!
> 
> Regards,
> dineshdhanraj


*Many Many Congratulations dineshdhanraj!!!!!!! on getting the Permanent Partner Visa approved!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :becky::becky::becky::becky:
Wish you have a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. God Bless You!!

You have won the battle!!! Very happy for you. God Bless You! Thanks for updating us.
Have safe and fun travels.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Not a long way becky
> 
> The pain you have gone through will be rewarded soon :lock1:
> 
> Be strong girl..good days are ahead :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> GOD will only test those... whom HE loves a lot :santa:
> 
> GOD bless you
> Sravanthi*


Thank you so much for such a supportive post. I appreciate you and everyone else helping me get through such a time.
God Bless You!! Hope you get your visa soon. Praying for you!

Good Luck!! Thanks once again :becky::becky:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Nikita Ag said:


> Hi Becky & Mithi,
> 
> All the vest Becky for you reissue of PCC and hope you get the visa in next 2 weeks!
> 
> Regards,
> Nikita


Thanks a lot for your kind wishes, Nikita!
Hope you get the visa soon too.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



tarunmalh said:


> Supreet I lodge my file offshore because my visa rejected before in australia and I am fighting my case in federal court


My husband and my onshore partner (820/801) visa also got rejected (due to lack of evidence) Not that we didn't have evidence, we were misguided by the officer who was dealing with our case at the Brisbane office.

We found out almost a month later that ours was denied. Our rejection letter was sent to us in the POST! I couldn't believe it. The registered post didn't get delivered and by the time I contacted DIBP it was the last day for us to go to MRT and we lost a chance to appeal hence the offshore application :mmph::mmph::mmph::mmph:

How long has your file been with MRT?
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi sravanthiand becky
> As tarunmalh said on his thread dat he called AHC n he came to knw dat every online application is going to b process in australia.
> I called AHC twice today
> My first call - operatr told me yes ur file is going to b process in Australia. She was so rude and i told her dat i called AHC regarding this query a month ago when operatr told me dat they have my file n they vll process it n i mentiones her that i called AHC SEVERAL TIME AFTER DAT TO KNW THE CO ALLOCATION THEY DINT GIVE ME REPLY THAT MY APPLICATION WILL PROCESS IN AUSTRALIA.. Then She became so rude..
> My second call - she asked for my query n thn she asked me to wait coz she was checking on my application.. She told me that ur file is with us n we are going to process ur file. She asked me to wait for this week end to gt CO allocated to my file. I told her dat i called AHC 5 mints bck n the operate told me that my file vll process in Australia.. She ansrd me dat she put me on hold to going through file n she told dat ur file will processd in DELHI..
> 
> Different operatrs different answrs
> God !!! M so confused
> What to do..??
> Please help me out everybody
> 
> Thank you
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

AHC operators have no idea what goes on with our applications. They just read out to you what they can see on their computer screen when they retrieve your application details. 

I have experienced the same thing many times, every operator has a different explanation to either the delay or the processing method.
As I mentioned in my earlier post, I don't think your applications will be processed onshore. DIBP wouldn't want to add a whole lot more work to their already overloaded and extremely understaffed department.

These are offshore applications and from what I know will be processed by AHC New Delhi. The new procedure of online partner visa applications was introduced to reduce both paperwork and workload not to increase it.

Hope this helps. Hang in there, you should have a case officer very soon.
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Thanks becky
U are an angel darling.. I was thinking same dat this is offshore visa then it gonna process onshore.. 
Operatrs made me confused.. But ur ans has give me strength to wait for this week end
Good luck to too baby ..


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*

*Another Happy News for today!!!!
a_30july got her visa approved today. 

Many Many Congratulations to you and your family!!!! Such an exciting news, I'm sure you must be over the moon. Fiiiiinally you got it!!!! Fruit of patience is the sweetest 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. Take Care.

Thanks for sharing the good news with us. Have a safe and fun flight.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​ *

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
gaurav.a.shah---------------108-----------------------304lane:
loveforever-----------------105-----------------------333
UserS-----------------------80-----------------------327
harman87--------------------73------------------------293
a_30july---------------------68------------------------357------> Fiiinally she got it lane:
Arathi------------------------65------------------------259lane:
scorpionkingpn---------------65-------------------------273lane:
Swapav----------------------66-------------------------248lane:
Sravanthi---------------------55-------------------------250
Chintu88---------------------54-------------------------258
Jyoti10-----------------------49-------------------------301
applepie24-------------------45--------------------------245
apg12-------------------------45--------------------------238
kaurm------------------------39--------------------------236
robinpriya4ever-------------28--------------------------263lane:
remya3012------------------33--------------------------237
karthi.1984-----------------33---------------------------228
tanvilamba------------------32--------------------------241
Parul Ahuja-----------------32--------------------------236
dineshdhanraj--------------27---------------------------237lane:
Sam88----------------------26---------------------------234
Rambo911------------------21---------------------------237
rahul85---------------------19---------------------------223
Priya10---------------------19---------------------------223
raman0082000-------------17---------------------------238
harsingh--------------------14--------------------------222
Sandy123------------------14--------------------------222
sandz03--------------------13---------------------------236
desai369-------------------07---------------------------217
vineetbabbar--------------06---------------------------216


7 gone, 23 more to go!!! Good Luck everyone. I hope AHC clears this long list quickly. Keep praying everyone. Please share the good news with us. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

Nikita Ag said:


> Hi Becky & Mithi,
> 
> All the vest Becky for you reissue of PCC and hope you get the visa in next 2 weeks!
> 
> @Mithi: I see that both of us hAve the same CO. My agent has sent the PCC and proof of comm but have not heard anything from the CO. Also, my CO first communicated to me only after I called AHC last week on Thursday. Soon after my call to AHC, the CO emailed. Did you have a chance to speak to him/her directly ?
> 
> Regards,
> Nikita


hey Nikita,

Honestly happy to talk to you, Yeaa he called me on last Wednesday for some additional documents and On the same day i have sent all requirements, Next day i called up him directly to know all of my papers has been recieved. He told me everything is okie and next process is to send your file to final quee.....So i am waiting dear....i dont know about other CO but he is polite to talk .. did you get achance to talk to him? 

Regards,
Mithi


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Thanks becky
> U are an angel darling.. I was thinking same dat this is offshore visa then it gonna process onshore..
> Operatrs made me confused.. But ur ans has give me strength to wait for this week end
> Good luck to too baby ..


No worries, Surpreet!! happy to help 
Just keen to know how AHC is going to be handling the online applications.
Please do share if or when you get any updates. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Chintu88

*Visa granted*

Hi becky and all
My visa have been granted today.
Many thanks to everyone specially becky and sravanthi for your help and support.
Good luck everyone AHC is finally awake


----------



## mithi1988

:fingerscrossed:


Chintu88 said:


> Hi becky and all
> My visa have been granted today.
> Many thanks to everyone specially becky and sravanthi for your help and support.
> Good luck everyone AHC is finally awake



Congarts everyone on Visa grant.....Wow what a day today......3 grants....Finally AHC has awaken from deep sleep....


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Chintu88 said:


> Hi becky and all
> My visa have been granted today.
> Many thanks to everyone specially becky and sravanthi for your help and support.
> Good luck everyone AHC is finally awake


*3rd Grant today!!!!!!!!!!!!
OH MY GOD AHC HAS RISEN!!!

Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1: 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. God Bless You!!

Have safe and fun travels. Thanks for sharing the good news with us. 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​ *

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
gaurav.a.shah---------------108-----------------------304lane:
loveforever-----------------105-----------------------333
UserS-----------------------80-----------------------327
harman87--------------------73------------------------293
a_30july---------------------68------------------------357------> Fiiinally she got it lane:
Arathi------------------------65------------------------259lane:
scorpionkingpn---------------65-------------------------273lane:
Swapav----------------------66-------------------------248lane:
Sravanthi---------------------55-------------------------250
Chintu88---------------------55-------------------------259lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------49-------------------------301
applepie24-------------------45--------------------------245
apg12-------------------------45--------------------------238
kaurm------------------------39--------------------------236
robinpriya4ever-------------28--------------------------263lane:
remya3012------------------33--------------------------237
karthi.1984-----------------33---------------------------228
tanvilamba------------------32--------------------------241
Parul Ahuja-----------------32--------------------------236
dineshdhanraj--------------27---------------------------237lane:
Sam88----------------------26---------------------------234
Rambo911------------------21---------------------------237
rahul85---------------------19---------------------------223
Priya10---------------------19---------------------------223
raman0082000-------------17---------------------------238
harsingh--------------------14--------------------------222
Sandy123------------------14--------------------------222
sandz03--------------------13---------------------------236
desai369-------------------07---------------------------217
vineetbabbar--------------06---------------------------216


8 gone, 22 more to go!!! Good Luck everyone. 3 grants today, hoping AHC will clear if not all, then at least half of this prediction list. Please do share the good news with us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*

*Sravanthi, better check your inbox!!!! You could be next 
Waiting and praying for your good news ray2:ray2:
Chintu88 was in the final queue for 55 days. 

Good Luck darl!!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> *UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​ *
> 
> *SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
> gaurav.a.shah---------------108-----------------------304lane:
> loveforever-----------------105-----------------------333
> UserS-----------------------80-----------------------327
> harman87--------------------73------------------------293
> a_30july---------------------68------------------------357------> Fiiinally she got it lane:
> Arathi------------------------65------------------------259lane:
> scorpionkingpn---------------65-------------------------273lane:
> Swapav----------------------66-------------------------248lane:
> Sravanthi---------------------55-------------------------250
> Chintu88---------------------55-------------------------259lane:
> Jyoti10-----------------------49-------------------------301
> applepie24-------------------45--------------------------245
> apg12-------------------------45--------------------------238
> kaurm------------------------39--------------------------236
> robinpriya4ever-------------28--------------------------263lane:
> remya3012------------------33--------------------------237
> karthi.1984-----------------33---------------------------228
> tanvilamba------------------32--------------------------241
> Parul Ahuja-----------------32--------------------------236
> dineshdhanraj--------------27---------------------------237lane:
> Sam88----------------------26---------------------------234
> Rambo911------------------21---------------------------237
> rahul85---------------------19---------------------------223
> Priya10---------------------19---------------------------223
> raman0082000-------------17---------------------------238
> harsingh--------------------14--------------------------222
> Sandy123------------------14--------------------------222
> sandz03--------------------13---------------------------236
> desai369-------------------07---------------------------217
> vineetbabbar--------------06---------------------------216
> 
> 
> 8 gone, 22 more to go!!! Good Luck everyone. 3 grants today, hoping AHC will clear if not all, then at least half of this prediction list. Please do share the good news with us.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Everyone,
Mammy many congratulations on grants today. Wish you a good luck and happy life ahead.
Kind regards,
Jyoti


----------



## Becky26

jyoti10 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Mammy many congratulations on grants today. Wish you a good luck and happy life ahead.
> Kind regards,
> Jyoti


Hey Jyoti,

How are you?
Just wondering if you heard anything from AHC regarding your PCC/passport situation? 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> Hey Jyoti,
> 
> How are you?
> Just wondering if you heard anything from AHC regarding your PCC/passport situation?
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
Thanks for asking nut unfortunately haven't heard back anything from AHC.
Thanks.
Jyoti


----------



## Becky26

jyoti10 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Thanks for asking nut unfortunately haven't heard back anything from AHC.
> Thanks.
> Jyoti


No worries!! Let us know when you get any update 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jyoti10

Hi Everyone,
Guys who have got the grants, Can you please tell us your visa grant letters have been issued by the same case officer or from senior case officer has been sending you a letters.
Thanks.
Kind Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> No worries!! Let us know when you get any update
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Sure no worries....


----------



## Becky26

*PCC Format*

Hey All!!!

It's been what we can call a GOOD DAY today!! Been a while since AHC granted more than 1 visa on the same day let alone 3 in 1 day.

*I had a query regarding PCC:-*
Can anyone briefly tell me the format of the PCC that the PSK issues. What does it say on the certificate; does it have the photo of the applicant, name of the spouse and address mentioned on it as well? Is it addressed to someone in particular?

Look forward to your replies, thanks a lot for your help 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!!
> 
> It's been what we can call a GOOD DAY today!!Been a while since AHC granted more than 1 visa let alone 3 in 1 day.
> 
> I had a query regarding PCC.
> 
> Can anyone briefly tell me the format of the PCC that the PSK issues. What does it say on the certificate; does it have the photo of the applicant, name of the spouse and address mentioned on it as well? Is it addressed to someone?
> 
> Look forward to your replies, thanks a lot for your help
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, 

From what I remember the PCC contains the photograph, address and name of the spouse. 
Don't think it addresses someone. 
Hope this helps  

Thanks
Tanvi

PS: just realized all the people granted visas today had the same CO. Coincidence or some pattern?


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!!
> 
> It's been what we can call a GOOD DAY today!! Been a while since AHC granted more than 1 visa on the same day let alone 3 in 1 day.
> 
> *I had a query regarding PCC:-*
> Can anyone briefly tell me the format of the PCC that the PSK issues. What does it say on the certificate; does it have the photo of the applicant, name of the spouse and address mentioned on it as well? Is it addressed to someone in particular?
> 
> Look forward to your replies, thanks a lot for your help
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,

PCC will have your photo, fullname, your husband's name (w/o Mr.X) .It will have no address.

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> From what I remember the PCC contains the photograph, address and name of the spouse.
> Don't think it addresses someone.
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks
> Tanvi
> 
> PS: just realized all the people granted visas today had the same CO. Coincidence or some pattern?


Hey Tanvi!!

Thanks so much for your reply 
Good Point!! I think the CO must've been in a good mood....LOL

Good Luck to you!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> PCC will have your photo, fullname, your husband's name (w/o Mr.X) .It will have no address.
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Thank You!! Remya!!
Good Luck! Hope you get the visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## harman87

Becky26 said:


> *UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​ *
> 
> *SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
> gaurav.a.shah---------------108-----------------------304lane:
> loveforever-----------------105-----------------------333
> UserS-----------------------80-----------------------327
> harman87--------------------73------------------------293
> a_30july---------------------68------------------------357------> Fiiinally she got it lane:
> Arathi------------------------65------------------------259lane:
> scorpionkingpn---------------65-------------------------273lane:
> Swapav----------------------66-------------------------248lane:
> Sravanthi---------------------55-------------------------250
> Chintu88---------------------55-------------------------259lane:
> Jyoti10-----------------------49-------------------------301
> applepie24-------------------45--------------------------245
> apg12-------------------------45--------------------------238
> kaurm------------------------39--------------------------236
> robinpriya4ever-------------28--------------------------263lane:
> remya3012------------------33--------------------------237
> karthi.1984-----------------33---------------------------228
> tanvilamba------------------32--------------------------241
> Parul Ahuja-----------------32--------------------------236
> dineshdhanraj--------------27---------------------------237lane:
> Sam88----------------------26---------------------------234
> Rambo911------------------21---------------------------237
> rahul85---------------------19---------------------------223
> Priya10---------------------19---------------------------223
> raman0082000-------------17---------------------------238
> harsingh--------------------14--------------------------222
> Sandy123------------------14--------------------------222
> sandz03--------------------13---------------------------236
> desai369-------------------07---------------------------217
> vineetbabbar--------------06---------------------------216
> 
> 
> 8 gone, 22 more to go!!! Good Luck everyone. 3 grants today, hoping AHC will clear if not all, then at least half of this prediction list. Please do share the good news with us.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Congrats!!!!!! such a gr8 news!!!! I hope 3 or more today will get the visa:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:!!!!!!


----------



## dineshdhanraj

Becky26 said:


> *Many Many Congratulations dineshdhanraj!!!!!!! on getting the Permanent Partner Visa approved!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :becky::becky::becky::becky:
> Wish you have a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. God Bless You!!
> 
> You have won the battle!!! Very happy for you. God Bless You! Thanks for updating us.
> Have safe and fun travels.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


Thanks Becky !

Am glad that i sent my partner offshore in time. The 4th day she was away, the application was granted ! There were 2 things i learnt in the process - 

1. We need to ensure that we bring constant attention of the CO to our file. Could be emails, phone calls whichever works ! The more the attention we bring to our application, the better the chances are of the CO processing it quickly. This is what happened in my case. There was constant flow of emails. But again, i was lucky to get a CO who was prompt in responding to her emails.

2. There is no direct grant of subclass 100 visa and hence 'applicant can be inside/outside Australia' condition cannot be considered a loophole and applicants will not be granted this visa while in Australia. 
The manner they process the file is grant you 309 visa first and then immediately grant you 100 visa on top of that. What they waive is the 2 year waiting period for eligible applicants. This could be better worded in the website.

Hope this information helps others. Will continue to monitor this forum and provide information to help with the other's query !!! Good luck everyone !!!

Regards,
dineshdhanraj


----------



## dineshdhanraj

Becky26 said:


> *I had a query regarding PCC:-*
> Can anyone briefly tell me the format of the PCC that the PSK issues. What does it say on the certificate; does it have the photo of the applicant, name of the spouse and address mentioned on it as well? Is it addressed to someone in particular?
> 
> Look forward to your replies, thanks a lot for your help
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky[/COLOR]


Hi Becky,

Regarding your query - 
1. Photo - yes, there is a photo of the applicant
2. Spouse Name / Address - No, spouse name and address details are not mentioned
3. Addressed to - Its a certificate with the below content and is not addressed to anyone in particular.
4. Format - 

_*" 
Application Ref # : ----
Date of issue : ----
PCC No : -----
Issued by : ----
Address : ---- (PSK address)
Applicant First name : -----
Applicant Last name : -----
Applicant Passport # : -----
Applicant Passport Date of issue # : -----
Applicant Passport Date of expiry # : -----

This is to certify that as per the available records, there is nothing adverse against the name of the applicant whose details are stated here; so far as his/her stay in India is concerned, which would have rendered him/her ineligible for grant of travel facilities including visa/immigration/any other service for/in Australia"*_

Regards,
dineshdhanraj


----------



## singh87

Hello guys,

Could someone please help me with Visitor Visa. I heard that it is only granted for 3 months.

Is there any possibility to get more time considering that we have already applied for 309 visa?

Thanks in advance for the help.

Kind regards,
Singh87


----------



## Jump2Aus

singh87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Could someone please help me with Visitor Visa. I heard that it is only granted for 3 months.
> 
> Is there any possibility to get more time considering that we have already applied for 309 visa?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Singh87


Hi Singh87,

You can get it for long term as well. I have got it for 12 months, but AHC suggested me and granted a Visitors Visa with an condition to exit every 3 months. They suggested that this condition will help the Partner visa and if you get 6 months one, that may delay the process of partner visa. Not sure whats the logic behind that though.


----------



## mithi1988

singh87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Could someone please help me with Visitor Visa. I heard that it is only granted for 3 months.
> 
> Is there any possibility to get more time considering that we have already applied for 309 visa?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Singh87


hello Singh,

Well Visitor Visa grants for one year but you can stay in Australia for three months only .....then again after three months you have to offshore Australia and Please notify AHC about this. Once offshore you can come Australia again.

you can get only maximum 3 months stay not more than that Hope this will help you.

Regards,
mithi


----------



## singh87

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi Singh87,
> 
> You can get it for long term as well. I have got it for 12 months, but AHC suggested me and granted a Visitors Visa with an condition to exit every 3 months. They suggested that this condition will help the Partner visa and if you get 6 months one, that may delay the process of partner visa. Not sure whats the logic behind that though.


Thanks Jump2Aus,

Your help is really appreciated 

As I am planning to call my wife for less than 3 months to Aus so leaving within 3 months condition is not an issue.

Our only worry is that if we apply by the end of this month and get the tourist visa by 10th of August for only 3 months.

Then she might not be able celebrate my birthday in Nov. 

It is silly to mention all this but I hope you will understand  

Regards,
Singh87


----------



## singh87

mithi1988 said:


> hello Singh,
> 
> Well Visitor Visa grants for one year but you can stay in Australia for three months only .....then again after three months you have to offshore Australia and Please notify AHC about this. Once offshore you can come Australia again.
> 
> you can get only maximum 3 months stay not more than that Hope this will help you.
> 
> Regards,
> mithi



Thanks Mithi for your help. 

Really appreciated.

I hope we get visa for 12 months not three months then we all good 

Regards,
Singh87


----------



## mithi1988

dineshdhanraj said:


> Thanks Becky !
> 
> Am glad that i sent my partner offshore in time. The 4th day she was away, the application was granted ! There were 2 things i learnt in the process -
> 
> 1. We need to ensure that we bring constant attention of the CO to our file. Could be emails, phone calls whichever works ! The more the attention we bring to our application, the better the chances are of the CO processing it quickly. This is what happened in my case. There was constant flow of emails. But again, i was lucky to get a CO who was prompt in responding to her emails.
> 
> 2. There is no direct grant of subclass 100 visa and hence 'applicant can be inside/outside Australia' condition cannot be considered a loophole and applicants will not be granted this visa while in Australia.
> The manner they process the file is grant you 309 visa first and then immediately grant you 100 visa on top of that. What they waive is the 2 year waiting period for eligible applicants. This could be better worded in the website.
> 
> Hope this information helps others. Will continue to monitor this forum and provide information to help with the other's query !!! Good luck everyone !!!
> 
> Regards,
> dineshdhanraj


 hiya dinesh,

congratulations mate...... you have written constant mail or call to CO will help to keep his attantion on our case same side applicants say do not disturb CO it will effect your file....Please suggest what to do?

Regards,
mithi


----------



## joel84

Thanks Becky,

I am applying online through immi.gov. 
Thanks for the help. 

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## saras712

saras712 said:


> HI Vaibhav
> 
> All inofmration for required document is on page no 2028.You can apply for 3,6 and 12 months.Keep in mind,don't apply when you close to granting visa.After your file in queue don't wait for AHC to contact you and tell to be offshore.It can delay your grant.
> 
> *Please dedicated user keep this page in mind,because this is FAQ by most of the people.*
> 
> *Here you go
> 
> VISITOR VISA CHECKLIST (Australia)
> 
> 
> MANDATORY DOCUMENTS :
> 	5 Recent passport size photo of each applicant (four photos if the applicant is required to undergo medical examination).
> 	Valid passport (Original & Photocopy) with two unused visa pages for each person included in the application.
> 	Bank draft of Rs. 5,800/- for each applicant as a non-refundable visa application charge payable to ‘Australian High Commission’, New Delhi (From 1st January 2012)
> 	A service charge of Rs. 590/- of “VFS Global Services Pvt. Ltd.” for the non-refundable services fee, it can be paid by cash.
> 	Certified Copy of Marriage Certificate
> 
> DOCUMENTS FROM AUSTRALIA :
> 	Affidavit/Declaration of Support
> 	Copy of Passport of each person living in Australia (Attested by Justice of Peace)
> 	Agreement / Property Ownership Documents
> 	Bridging Visa Grant Letter & Acknowledgement letter of GSM Visa Application
> 	Bank Statement (Last 6 months)
> 	Work References like Experience letter, Appointment letter and Salary Slips (last 6 months)
> 	Tax Assessment (Last 2 years)
> 
> 
> OTHER FINANCIAL DOCUMENTS FROM INDIA :
> 
> 	Affidavit of Support (If someone funding your trip)
> 	Bank Statements (last 6 months) with balance certificate
> 	Other Liquid funds like FDR, MIS, NSS, PF, PPF etc.
> 	Income Tax Returns (Last 3 years)
> 	Business Registration Certificate (If applicable)
> 	Current Account Statement (If applicable)
> 	Income Certificate from TDO or Mamlatdar (If applicable*





singh87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Could someone please help me with Visitor Visa. I heard that it is only granted for 3 months.
> 
> Is there any possibility to get more time considering that we have already applied for 309 visa?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Singh87



Please see this Hope it will help u to get TV.


----------



## sinayvalian

dineshdhanraj said:


> Thanks Becky !
> 
> Am glad that i sent my partner offshore in time. The 4th day she was away, the application was granted ! There were 2 things i learnt in the process -
> 
> 1. We need to ensure that we bring constant attention of the CO to our file. Could be emails, phone calls whichever works ! The more the attention we bring to our application, the better the chances are of the CO processing it quickly. This is what happened in my case. There was constant flow of emails. But again, i was lucky to get a CO who was prompt in responding to her emails.
> 
> 2. There is no direct grant of subclass 100 visa and hence 'applicant can be inside/outside Australia' condition cannot be considered a loophole and applicants will not be granted this visa while in Australia.
> The manner they process the file is grant you 309 visa first and then immediately grant you 100 visa on top of that. What they waive is the 2 year waiting period for eligible applicants. This could be better worded in the website.
> 
> Hope this information helps others. Will continue to monitor this forum and provide information to help with the other's query !!! Good luck everyone !!!
> 
> Regards,
> dineshdhanraj


Hi Dinesh,

Thanks for the update.
What according to you is the right time to exit Australia?

Thanks


----------



## harman87

Hi All!!!

Called up AHC yesterday, and I ask them whats happening with my wife's visa??? I asked them why did CO called last week and told my wife that she has to enter Australia before 23 August. They said we were just checking that applicant is in India or not. This is our one of processing stage. So please don't make any plans yet. wait for CO's decision.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sandz03

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!!
> 
> It's been what we can call a GOOD DAY today!! Been a while since AHC granted more than 1 visa on the same day let alone 3 in 1 day.
> 
> *I had a query regarding PCC:-*
> Can anyone briefly tell me the format of the PCC that the PSK issues. What does it say on the certificate; does it have the photo of the applicant, name of the spouse and address mentioned on it as well? Is it addressed to someone in particular?
> 
> Look forward to your replies, thanks a lot for your help
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, 

The easiest way to look at a sample PCC is google search and you will find it in images. Thats what I did and it worked. 

Cheers
Sandz


----------



## sandz03

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sandz,
> 
> I just want to be with my husband. Today when I spoke to him, I reminded him that it had been 1 year since we applied and he said, "I don't think about how long I've been away from you because if I did I probably would go into depression. I just think that each day that goes by is a day closer to when you will be next to me and of the day when we will be together once again and that will be forever."
> 
> That's what's keeping me going. I lack patience but my husband has become my strength in this difficult stage of life. I have no idea what I would do without him.
> I guess that's what couples are, what one lacks is compensated by the other.
> 
> Thank you once again for your kind wishes and prayers. God Bless You! And hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Your most welcome Becky,

As your husband stated to you, I did exactly state the same to my wife couple of days ago that's a remarkable coincidence. Well said "what couples are, what one lacks is compensated by the other":thumb:

Also by Sravanthi well said "how can oz miss such wonderful people like us":thumb:

In my case I am citizen of Australia and my wife is in India, All this time I was representing my wife in this forum as she has limited access to the internet.

3 visa grants yesterday thats great news..hope the same today..:fingerscrossed: Sravanthi dont forget to check your inbox :eek2:

Can any of you's explain what is the eligibility to be considered directly for subclass 100? I was curious to know how? when I heard about dhineshdhanraj case. 

Cheers
Sandz:tea:


----------



## remya3012

What a great day yesterday was...Hope today is the same..Congrats to all those got their Visa!! Looks like AHC is on fire ..Good for us


----------



## lonestar56

Hi all, 

Today I visited Medicare centre I was granted provisional partner visa 309 but not permanent visa subclass 100. , the lady there dint add me to my husband's Medicare card instead she gave me a separate card why is that I thought that am gonna be added to my husband's Medicare and one more thing she said that I cant issue a medicare card to you beginning of our conversation stating under entitlement in the data she has a dash (,blank ) no details wether I have right to work .. will that means I don't have a right to work .. after calling back few people she issued me with a temporary card finally

Thanks in advance


----------



## karthi.1984

hey Guys,

congratulations to all on getting their CO's and also VISA GRANTS...

looks like july is going to be bit productive.... lets hope and pray we all get our visas sooner.... hopefully there are goin to be another 3 grants today..

I do have only one question and confusion though.... we get an email from the CO saying that the file is forwarded for final decision. as far as I know its the same CO sending the grant and also its the same CO replying to our emails... Then why do they say its sent for final decision and take ages to make the decision.... bit confused and angry!!!!!


----------



## karthi.1984

remya3012 said:


> What a great day yesterday was...Hope today is the same..Congrats to all those got their Visa!! Looks like AHC is on fire ..Good for us


hey Remya,

lets hope so.... hopefully our visas shouldn't be too far away....


----------



## remya3012

*Congrats*



lonestar56 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I visited Medicare centre I was granted provisional partner visa 309 but not permanent visa subclass 100. , the lady there dint add me to my husband's Medicare card instead she gave me a separate card why is that I thought that am gonna be added to my husband's Medicare and one more thing she said that I cant issue a medicare card to you beginning of our conversation stating under entitlement in the data she has a dash (,blank ) no details wether I have right to work .. will that means I don't have a right to work .. after calling back few people she issued me with a temporary card finally
> 
> Thanks in advance Visa 309 grants you the right to work..so I don't think you should worry


----------



## remya3012

karthi.1984 said:


> hey Remya,
> 
> lets hope so.... hopefully our visas shouldn't be too far away....


I am gonna panic if I don't get it by 1st week of August and you will too


----------



## sandz03

Guess what !!!

May be not exciting but.. something interesting !! 

Did anyone realize that the 3 visa application grants of yesterday's CO are the same???? 

AND

Did you realize the sequence of Visa's being granted this month...?? 

which means I presume that the visas are granted on basis of CO by CO and I am convinced that cases are not being finalized depending on DOL.

If my guessing is right the grants will follow the CO order below. codes as per SS spread sheet.

Code 13
Code 15
Code 16
Code 12
Code 14
Code 08

These guesses I made above is the pattern that's been followed based on this month grants sequence. 

Hopefully I made some sense. Correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers
Sandz


----------



## tanvilamba

sandz03 said:


> Guess what !!!
> 
> May be not exciting but.. something interesting !!
> 
> Did anyone realize that the 3 visa application grants of yesterday's CO are the same????
> 
> AND
> 
> Did you realize the sequence of Visa's being granted this month...??
> 
> which means I presume that the visas are granted on basis of CO by CO and I am convinced that cases are not being finalized depending on DOL.
> 
> If my guessing is right the grants will follow the CO order below. codes as per SS spread sheet.
> 
> Code 13
> Code 15
> Code 16
> Code 12
> Code 14
> Code 08
> 
> These guesses I made above is the pattern that's been followed based on this month grants sequence.
> 
> Hopefully I made some sense. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Cheers
> Sandz


I noticed yesterday that the applicants to be granted visa shared the same CO. But when it comes to AHC we cannot be sure of any pattern(maybe coz AHC has none)


----------



## sandz03

Can anyone help me with CO codes for the SS users below?

Swapav
Maulik

I am 1500% sure in regards to my previous post... So at least now that we know when our turn is ...!!

Yay! 

Cheers 
Sandz


----------



## sandz03

tanvilamba said:


> I noticed yesterday that the applicants to be granted visa shared the same CO. But when it comes to AHC we cannot be sure of any pattern(maybe coz AHC has none)


Yes dear, 

I thought the same about AHC that they are unpredictable.. while I scratched my head !! I simply worked out jigging things around and it worked. 

other questions to ask ourselves while if its not as per what I am guessing then why not code 13 cases haven't been finalized after 3/07/14 until now? and why only code 08 cases were finalized yesterday and not before?

I worked out the whole month of July 2014. try checking it out!

If my prediction is right ...today SS user APG12 will be granted visa.

Cheers 
Sandz


----------



## karthi.1984

remya3012 said:


> I am gonna panic if I don't get it by 1st week of August and you will too


I SURE WILL... I have sent him an email yesterday... my CO takes a week to just reply.... so I have told him that my wife will be allowed on the flight until 12th august and could you please advice me whether she has got any chance of getting the visa before...

will wait and see for his reply which will be Friday or Monday... im not hoping much but watelse can we do other than keep asking.....


----------



## remya3012

karthi.1984 said:


> I SURE WILL... I have sent him an email yesterday... my CO takes a week to just reply.... so I have told him that my wife will be allowed on the flight until 12th august and could you please advice me whether she has got any chance of getting the visa before...
> 
> will wait and see for his reply which will be Friday or Monday... im not hoping much but watelse can we do other than keep asking.....


My CO won't give me a straight forward reply..though she'll reply within 24 hours (have to say..she is very professional) .I'm thinking of giving AHC a call today and try find out approx date for the grant!! I so don't want to miss celebrating my first anniversary with my husband...else I'm cool


----------



## dineshdhanraj

mithi1988 said:


> hiya dinesh,
> 
> congratulations mate...... you have written constant mail or call to CO will help to keep his attantion on our case same side applicants say do not disturb CO it will effect your file....Please suggest what to do?
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Thanks Mithi.

There was constant emails (frequency of 1 per day) between the CO and myself. Started off by asking questions, which turned to debates around timelines 
For ex., asked her if she was processing us for subclass 100. Once she confirmed, asked her the timelines for it. She said 10 months, so wait for another 2 months. Then i took a screenshot of the service standard info in AHC website and said its 8 months for subclass 100 and it will be 8 months for me this week. She said she will get back to me within the end of the week and granted visa the next day 

I get the impression that they assess files, make a recommendation for the decision on the application and let it sitting there until it reaches the 10 month timeframe and then grant it. 

Regards,
dineshdhanraj


----------



## sandz03

sandz03 said:


> Yes dear,
> 
> I thought the same about AHC that they are unpredictable.. while I scratched my head !! I simply worked out jigging things around and it worked.
> 
> other questions to ask ourselves while if its not as per what I am guessing then why not code 13 cases haven't been finalized after 3/07/14 until now? and why only code 08 cases were finalized yesterday and not before?
> 
> I worked out the whole month of July 2014. try checking it out!
> 
> If my prediction is right ...today SS user APG12 and/or KAURM will be granted visa.
> 
> Cheers
> Sandz


If my prediction is right ...today SS user APG12 and/or KAURM will be granted visa.


----------



## ShilpaHK

Hiii Guysss....

Glad to see some of you getting visa lately...

Congratulations to all of them..

I am new to this forum and just had a glance at a few of your posts.

Well, my story starts as been applied for partner visa (SC 309/100) for my husband on 22nd Mar 2014.

And haven't received any update till now as expected..

Also, I was aware that CO will be allocated in 25-26 weeks as per AHC website 

However, when I checked the processing times this morning , looks like they have updated it to 30-31 weeks 

Not sure, what's happening..

Hope you guys help me in understanding the process..

Could anyone suggest any timelines regarding my visa???!!!!!

Your suggestions would be much appreciated..



Cheers,
Shilpa


----------



## Priya10

Hi Becky n all,

I cannot find my case officer's name and code in the spreadsheet. Is he new ?, would u please update his name and code. 

Thanks


----------



## ShilpaHK

*ShilpaHK*

Hiii Guysss....

Glad to see some of you getting visa lately...

Congratulations to all of them..

I am new to this forum and just had a glance at a few of your posts.

Well, my story starts as been applied for partner visa (SC 309/100) for my husband on 22nd Mar 2014.

And haven't received any update till now as expected..

Also, I was aware that CO will be allocated in 25-26 weeks as per AHC website 

However, when I checked the processing times this morning , looks like they have updated it to 30-31 weeks 

Not sure, what's happening..

Hope you guys help me in understanding the process..

Could anyone suggest any timelines regarding my visa???!!!!!

Your suggestions would be much appreciated..



Cheers,
Shilpa


----------



## sandz03

ShilpaHK said:


> Hiii Guysss....
> 
> Glad to see some of you getting visa lately...
> 
> Congratulations to all of them..
> 
> I am new to this forum and just had a glance at a few of your posts.
> 
> Well, my story starts as been applied for partner visa (SC 309/100) for my husband on 22nd Mar 2014.
> 
> And haven't received any update till now as expected..
> 
> Also, I was aware that CO will be allocated in 25-26 weeks as per AHC website
> 
> However, when I checked the processing times this morning , looks like they have updated it to 30-31 weeks
> 
> Not sure, what's happening..
> 
> Hope you guys help me in understanding the process..
> 
> Could anyone suggest any timelines regarding my visa???!!!!!
> 
> Your suggestions would be much appreciated..
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shilpa



Hi Shilpa, 

Please visit the following link for timelines

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

For your name and details to appear either Becky or Sravanthi will get in touch with you shortly. 

Cheers

Sandz


----------



## ShilpaHK

Thanks mate...


----------



## nairdh

Hi All,

After 2 months of submitting all additional documents per AHC request, and having 3 different COs and a supervisor assigned to my case during the period, my latest CO asks me for one for additional document. 

I cant help but feel a little disappointed because if the first CO has actually reviewed my case properly and requested all the docs at the same time I may have saved 2 months+ on my processing time. BTW, my case is still in the initial assessment/processing stage 8.5 months after application. 

My agents have given feedback and requested they don't let internal admin delays affect the processing timelines on my case. But is there anything I can do to ensure they do that? The only response I have got so far on the timelines is that I am still within the 12 month global standard.

Thanks


----------



## karthi.1984

Hey Guys,

Just sitting at work and i thought I would give my CO a call as I had sent him an email yesterday... Rang him directly like 10 other times knowing he is not going to pick up... Surprisingly he picked it up after one ring and I was speechless for few seconds... he asked me some questions and then asked me so when is the latest date your wife can travel as advised by the doctors.. I said its not the doctors or my wife's health, its the airlines which wont allow her to fly after 35 weeks... he asked me so when is that. I told him it will be 10th august.... he told me so by July end would help you, I said that be perfect and would appreciate that a lot.... he said he has noted everything down and asked me to contact him by 31st July if nothing has happened... the last time via email he asked me to contact 1st week of august... at least now its a week early... he was really nice, polite and professional..... so finger crossed.... hopefully will get the visa by end of july.... its a big long waiting game....


----------



## remya3012

karthi.1984 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just sitting at work and i thought I would give my CO a call as I had sent him an email yesterday... Rang him directly like 10 other times knowing he is not going to pick up... Surprisingly he picked it up after one ring and I was speechless for few seconds... he asked me some questions and then asked me so when is the latest date your wife can travel as advised by the doctors.. I said its not the doctors or my wife's health, its the airlines which wont allow her to fly after 35 weeks... he asked me so when is that. I told him it will be 10th august.... he told me so by July end would help you, I said that be perfect and would appreciate that a lot.... he said he has noted everything down and asked me to contact him by 31st July if nothing has happened... the last time via email he asked me to contact 1st week of august... at least now its a week early... he was really nice, polite and professional..... so finger crossed.... hopefully will get the visa by end of july.... its a big long waiting game....


That's great Karthick !


----------



## ShilpaHK

Nice to hear that Karthick..

May I know the name of your CO????


----------



## remya3012

nairdh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After 2 months of submitting all additional documents per AHC request, and having 3 different COs and a supervisor assigned to my case during the period, my latest CO asks me for one for additional document.
> 
> I cant help but feel a little disappointed because if the first CO has actually reviewed my case properly and requested all the docs at the same time I may have saved 2 months+ on my processing time. BTW, my case is still in the initial assessment/processing stage 8.5 months after application.
> 
> My agents have given feedback and requested they don't let internal admin delays affect the processing timelines on my case. But is there anything I can do to ensure they do that? The only response I have got so far on the timelines is that I am still within the 12 month global standard.
> 
> Thanks


Your frustration makes total sense !! I think you should complain or something..Can we do that ?? Seniors ??


----------



## sandz03

ShilpaHK said:


> Nice to hear that Karthick..
> 
> May I know the name of your CO????


CO names are not to be mentioned in this forum.. its the rule!!

kindly visit the link I sent you previously and you will know it straight away.

Hope it helps.

Cheers
Sandz


----------



## apg12

If we are granted any time soon it would be a dream come true... really struggling and like everyone else holding on by a string! But as we know everything is in GOD'S hands!


----------



## karthi.1984

remya3012 said:


> That's great Karthick !


thanks remya...... hope we all get good news soon..


----------



## karthi.1984

ShilpaHK said:


> Nice to hear that Karthick..
> 
> May I know the name of your CO????


hi shilpa,

as per the forum rules, I cant mention the CO name... check the spreadsheet.... if not send me a private message...


----------



## Becky26

dineshdhanraj said:


> Thanks Becky !
> 
> Am glad that i sent my partner offshore in time. The 4th day she was away, the application was granted ! There were 2 things i learnt in the process -
> 
> 1. We need to ensure that we bring constant attention of the CO to our file. Could be emails, phone calls whichever works ! The more the attention we bring to our application, the better the chances are of the CO processing it quickly. This is what happened in my case. There was constant flow of emails. But again, i was lucky to get a CO who was prompt in responding to her emails.
> 
> 2. There is no direct grant of subclass 100 visa and hence 'applicant can be inside/outside Australia' condition cannot be considered a loophole and applicants will not be granted this visa while in Australia.
> The manner they process the file is grant you 309 visa first and then immediately grant you 100 visa on top of that. What they waive is the 2 year waiting period for eligible applicants. This could be better worded in the website.
> 
> Hope this information helps others. Will continue to monitor this forum and provide information to help with the other's query !!! Good luck everyone !!!
> 
> Regards,
> dineshdhanraj


Thanks for sharing these tips with us, Dinesh!!

That's why I always advise that applicants should depart Australia as soon as their file is sent to the final queue.
Especially these days, many case officers send files to the final queue on the same day the case officer is allocated to a file. So as soon as application is close to 30 weeks since DOL, the applicant should depart Australia to be in the clear.

Have a wonderful life ahead!! Take Care.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



dineshdhanraj said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Regarding your query -
> 1. Photo - yes, there is a photo of the applicant
> 2. Spouse Name / Address - No, spouse name and address details are not mentioned
> 3. Addressed to - Its a certificate with the below content and is not addressed to anyone in particular.
> 4. Format -
> 
> _*"
> Application Ref # : ----
> Date of issue : ----
> PCC No : -----
> Issued by : ----
> Address : ---- (PSK address)
> Applicant First name : -----
> Applicant Last name : -----
> Applicant Passport # : -----
> Applicant Passport Date of issue # : -----
> Applicant Passport Date of expiry # : -----
> 
> This is to certify that as per the available records, there is nothing adverse against the name of the applicant whose details are stated here; so far as his/her stay in India is concerned, which would have rendered him/her ineligible for grant of travel facilities including visa/immigration/any other service for/in Australia"*_
> 
> Regards,
> dineshdhanraj


Hey Dinesh,

Thank you so much for your reply. That was exactly what I was looking for. 
*double thumbs up*!! 
Have a good on!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Naomi16

nairdh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After 2 months of submitting all additional documents per AHC request, and having 3 different COs and a supervisor assigned to my case during the period, my latest CO asks me for one for additional document.
> 
> I cant help but feel a little disappointed because if the first CO has actually reviewed my case properly and requested all the docs at the same time I may have saved 2 months+ on my processing time. BTW, my case is still in the initial assessment/processing stage 8.5 months after application.
> 
> My agents have given feedback and requested they don't let internal admin delays affect the processing timelines on my case. But is there anything I can do to ensure they do that? The only response I have got so far on the timelines is that I am still within the 12 month global standard.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Nairdh,

I can very well understand your frustration. My DOL is 31st October, 2013 and my application is still in the processing stage :noidea::noidea:


----------



## Becky26

*Visitor Visa*



singh87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Could someone please help me with Visitor Visa. I heard that it is only granted for 3 months.
> 
> Is there any possibility to get more time considering that we have already applied for 309 visa?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Singh87


Validity of the visitor visa depends on your case and how generous your case officer is. There is a document checklist made by thread member saras712 where he has mentioned everything in detail on page 2361.

Even if you get a 1 year multiple entry visitor visa, it will have a condition which is "3 months maximum stay at a time", meaning the visa holder will have to depart Australia after 3 months and then can re-enter again for another 3 months and so on.

Hope this helps, good luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



joel84 said:


> Thanks Becky,
> 
> I am applying online through immi.gov.
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joel


Good Luck Joel!! Let us know if you need any help. There are quite a few people on the thread who have applied for partner visa online. I'm sure they'll be happy to help if you get stuck 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Naomi16

Becky26 said:


> Validity of the visitor visa depends on your case and how generous your case officer is. There is a document checklist made by thread member saras712 where he has mentioned everything in detail on page 2361.
> 
> Even if you get a 1 year multiple entry visitor visa, it will have a condition which is "3 months maximum stay at a time", meaning the visa holder will have to depart Australia after 3 months and then can re-enter again for another 3 months and so on.
> 
> Hope this helps, good luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hey Becky,

I was in Australia on the same visa : Multiple entry, valid for a year, maximum stay 3 months.
But from what I understand your stay in Australia during the validity period should not exceed 3 months in total. Once you have exhausted your 3 month stay period in Australia you cannot enter Australia on this visa.

But then there is a high probability I have misinterpreted the t&c :eek2::eek2:


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



harman87 said:


> Hi All!!!
> 
> Called up AHC yesterday, and I ask them whats happening with my wife's visa??? I asked them why did CO called last week and told my wife that she has to enter Australia before 23 August. They said we were just checking that applicant is in India or not. This is our one of processing stage. So please don't make any plans yet. wait for CO's decision.:fingerscrossed:


That's what they say to every applicant who calls in desperation hwell:hwell:hwell:hwell: There is nothing you or anyone else can do about it, but to just wait and hope for the best. That's just how AHC is, useless when it comes to giving updates or providing any kind of help to the applicants.

Don't worry, I'm sure you will be getting the visa very soon as AHC seems to be clearing the backlog, files that were sent to the final queue in both May and June 2014. 
The operators are worse than the case officers, they make the situation sound 10 times worse when it isn't. So many times in the past applicants have called to know how long their visa will take after they have been in queue for about a month, and the operator says, you still are within processing time frame of 8-12 months so please wait 

And some have got the grant on the same day when they spoke to the operator....I mean what's the point in lying about such information 

All I'm trying to say is, don't worry!!! You should be getting it soon.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Hi all,

I have started for India today. Will email the CO that I am offshore as soon as I reach home.

Thanks all for the advise.


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



sandz03 said:


> Your most welcome Becky,
> 
> As your husband stated to you, I did exactly state the same to my wife couple of days ago that's a remarkable coincidence. Well said "what couples are, what one lacks is compensated by the other":thumb:
> 
> Also by Sravanthi well said "how can oz miss such wonderful people like us":thumb:
> 
> In my case I am citizen of Australia and my wife is in India, All this time I was representing my wife in this forum as she has limited access to the internet.
> 
> 3 visa grants yesterday thats great news..hope the same today..:fingerscrossed: Sravanthi dont forget to check your inbox :eek2:
> 
> Can any of you's explain what is the eligibility to be considered directly for subclass 100? I was curious to know how? when I heard about dhineshdhanraj case.
> 
> Cheers
> Sandz:tea:


Hey Sandz!!

Thank you for your post 

One can be granted a permanent visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year
waiting period if:
• at the time you apply, you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship.

This is taken from the Partner Migration Booklet (page 37) available on the DIBP website on Partner Visa webpage. I have attached the booklet below with this post.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## harman87

Becky26 said:


> That's what they say to every applicant who calls in desperation hwell:hwell:hwell:hwell: There is nothing you or anyone else can do about it, but to just wait and hope for the best. That's just how AHC is, useless when it comes to giving updates or providing any kind of help to the applicants.
> 
> Don't worry, I'm sure you will be getting the visa very soon as AHC seems to be clearing the backlog, files that were sent to the final queue in both May and June 2014.
> The operators are worse than the case officers, they make the situation sound 10 times worse when it isn't. So many times in the past applicants have called to know how long their visa will take after they have been in queue for about a month, and the operator says, you still are within processing time frame of 8-12 months so please wait
> 
> And some have got the grant on the same day when they spoke to the operator....I mean what's the point in lying about such information
> 
> All I'm trying to say is, don't worry!!! You should be getting it soon.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



That's right Becky!!! I hope 1 day they will understand our situation. The only thing which we can do is Wait.............. 
Becky need your help. How to update CO's name? My CO is changed, can you help me with that please?

Thanks
Harman


----------



## Becky26

*Temporary Medicare Card*



lonestar56 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I visited Medicare centre I was granted provisional partner visa 309 but not permanent visa subclass 100. , the lady there dint add me to my husband's Medicare card instead she gave me a separate card why is that I thought that am gonna be added to my husband's Medicare and one more thing she said that I cant issue a medicare card to you beginning of our conversation stating under entitlement in the data she has a dash (,blank ) no details wether I have right to work .. will that means I don't have a right to work .. after calling back few people she issued me with a temporary card finally
> 
> Thanks in advance


Medicare doesn't need to state anything about your work rights 
309 visa holder is only added to their partner's medicare card when he/she is granted a permanent partner (subclass 100) visa. 

Technically 309 is a provisional/temporary partner visa hence you get a temporary medicare card. The visa holder isn't eligible for any kind of government payments or benefits (besides medicare) until the permanent visa is approved.

Your visa grant letter mentions all your *working rights and the validity of your visa.* If you are not sure, *you can check them online on DIBP website using VEVO- Visa Entitlement Verification Online*, link to which is mentioned below:-
Visa Entitlement Verification Online

309 visa holders should not have any issues in obtaining Medicare card whatsoever! The Medicare Application Form states who is eligible to apply for it.
This is what it states on page 1:-

"People who have applied for a permanent resident visa (except for a parent visa) may be eligible for the Medicare and Pharmaceutical Benefits Scheme programs if they have a visa authorising their stay in Australia and:
•have permission to work, or
•their parent, *spouse* or child is *an Australian citizen or holds an Australian permanent resident visa*."

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sandz03 said:


> Guess what !!!
> 
> May be not exciting but.. something interesting !!
> 
> Did anyone realize that the 3 visa application grants of yesterday's CO are the same????
> 
> AND
> 
> Did you realize the sequence of Visa's being granted this month...??
> 
> which means I presume that the visas are granted on basis of CO by CO and I am convinced that cases are not being finalized depending on DOL.
> 
> If my guessing is right the grants will follow the CO order below. codes as per SS spread sheet.
> 
> Code 13
> Code 15
> Code 16
> Code 12
> Code 14
> Code 08
> 
> These guesses I made above is the pattern that's been followed based on this month grants sequence.
> 
> Hopefully I made some sense. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Cheers
> Sandz



LOL!!! This is to confusing, I'm sorry. What ever pattern AHC is following, I just hope they keep granting 3-5 visas per day to clear this backlog 

Plus I don't think anyone has been able to accurately track the method that AHC follows as it keeps on changing which is the only cause of this confusion state of mind the applicants are in :suspicious::suspicious::suspicious::suspicious:
Praying and hoping for some more grants today. Good Luck everyone!! Please do keep us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sandz03 said:


> Can anyone help me with CO codes for the SS users below?
> 
> Swapav
> Maulik
> 
> I am 1500% sure in regards to my previous post... So at least now that we know when our turn is ...!!
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Cheers
> Sandz


Unfortunately the above users didn't share the name of their case officers 

Gonna have a read of the SS, based on your theory


----------



## jasonkrish

Becky26 said:


> I think it's too late for you to apply for a visitor visa as AHC is almost done with allocating case officers to December 2013 applications. It can cause you delay!
> 
> The best time for visitor visa is after the partner visa application is lodged as case officer allocation takes 30-31 weeks since DOL and that's plenty to time to visit on a 6 month visitor visa.
> 
> You lose patience now and it can be disastrous in the near future.
> 
> Choice is yours!
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, 

I am sorry, but I didn't quite understand what you meant by it might be too late to apply for a tourist visa now. My wife applied for her visa in Feb, and I am hoping that she gets it before the end of December. I just booked flight tickets for the both of us for the 30th of December to Australia to spend our 1st wedding anniversary in Australia with the thought that I would apply for a tourist visa incase her visa does not arrive by then


----------



## Becky26

ShilpaHK said:


> Hiii Guysss....
> 
> Glad to see some of you getting visa lately...
> 
> Congratulations to all of them..
> 
> I am new to this forum and just had a glance at a few of your posts.
> 
> Well, my story starts as been applied for partner visa (SC 309/100) for my husband on 22nd Mar 2014.
> 
> And haven't received any update till now as expected..
> 
> Also, I was aware that CO will be allocated in 25-26 weeks as per AHC website
> 
> However, when I checked the processing times this morning , looks like they have updated it to 30-31 weeks
> 
> Not sure, what's happening..
> 
> Hope you guys help me in understanding the process..
> 
> Could anyone suggest any timelines regarding my visa???!!!!!
> 
> Your suggestions would be much appreciated..
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shilpa


Hey Shilpa,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*Unfortunately AHC did increase the case officer allocation time frames on July 01, 2014. You could get a request for medicals during this waiting period. 

As per the SS, AHC is currently allocating case officers and forwarding the files to the final queue of December 2013 applicants. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. *Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Chintu88 said:


> Hi becky and all
> My visa have been granted today.
> Many thanks to everyone specially becky and sravanthi for your help and support.
> Good luck everyone AHC is finally awake


*Congrats Chintu88 

Have a wonderful life ahead :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Thanks for updating with us 

Good day
Sravanthi*


----------



## remya3012

NO Grants yet ???  :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> *Sravanthi, better check your inbox!!!! You could be next
> Waiting and praying for your good news ray2:ray2:
> Chintu88 was in the final queue for 55 days.
> 
> Good Luck darl!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


*Hey dear,

Thanks for the wishes  

I am just glued to it    
Hope i will get the good news soon :fingerscrossed:

Good luck
Sravanthi*


----------



## remya3012

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Congrats Chintu88
> 
> Have a wonderful life ahead :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thanks for updating with us
> 
> Good day
> Sravanthi*





Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hey dear,
> 
> Thanks for the wishes
> 
> I am just glued to it
> Hope i will get the good news soon :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Good luck
> Sravanthi*


Stay Glued...Anytime now..Anytime


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After 2 months of submitting all additional documents per AHC request, and having 3 different COs and a supervisor assigned to my case during the period, my latest CO asks me for one for additional document.
> 
> I cant help but feel a little disappointed because if the first CO has actually reviewed my case properly and requested all the docs at the same time I may have saved 2 months+ on my processing time. BTW, my case is still in the initial assessment/processing stage 8.5 months after application.
> 
> My agents have given feedback and requested they don't let internal admin delays affect the processing timelines on my case. But is there anything I can do to ensure they do that? The only response I have got so far on the timelines is that I am still within the 12 month global standard.
> 
> Thanks


I can relate to your case and your frustration is understandable and fair. Things like this make our lives so much more difficult and depressing. I don't understand what we pay such high fees for if the case officers can't even study the files properly 
My case officer as well seemed like she never went through my file. I had to ask her if she needed as new PCC from me, then she said yeah, she'll be needing a new one.

Had she been a bit more careful and vigilant about my file and seen that my police check was about to expire, I could have saved 3-4 months of extra wait.

At least now you can quickly send the requested documents and hope that you file will be sent to the final queue very shortly.

Can you please fill out the SS Update Form with your new case officer's details. Thanks for your time.

Good Luck!!! Hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

sandz03 said:


> Your most welcome Becky,
> 
> As your husband stated to you, I did exactly state the same to my wife couple of days ago that's a remarkable coincidence. Well said "what couples are, what one lacks is compensated by the other":thumb:
> 
> Also by Sravanthi well said "how can oz miss such wonderful people like us":thumb:
> 
> In my case I am citizen of Australia and my wife is in India, All this time I was representing my wife in this forum as she has limited access to the internet.
> 
> 3 visa grants yesterday thats great news..hope the same today..:fingerscrossed: Sravanthi dont forget to check your inbox :eek2:
> 
> Can any of you's explain what is the eligibility to be considered directly for subclass 100? I was curious to know how? when I heard about dhineshdhanraj case.
> 
> Cheers
> Sandz:tea:


*Hey sandz,
Thanks for the wishes
I am glued to it  
waiting n waiting............. :cell: :cell: 


Good day
Sravanthi*


----------



## Srini.Naik

Hello,

I am the new member for this forum and I was introduced by "*sandy123*". 

My wife had applied for 309 visa on *24/12/2013*. Application received by Delhi via VFS was on *30/12/2013*.

My wife had a call from CO today requesting for more documents such as "wedding ceremony pics".

We have submitted the necessary docs and waiting for their response.

I will keep here posted about our case.

Cheers


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

sandz03 said:


> Can anyone help me with CO codes for the SS users below?
> 
> Swapav
> Maulik
> 
> I am 1500% sure in regards to my previous post... So at least now that we know when our turn is ...!!
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Cheers
> Sandz


Hey sandz,
They haven't provided with the CO details :nod::nod:
Good luck
Sravanthi


----------



## immu999

Hi Guys, 

what if the applicant gets pregnant while the visa is processing, and baby is born before the grant.
1) Can i include the baby in the application? if so will i have to pay secondary applicant charges? OR
2) I have to apply for the baby again?

Regards,


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Your frustration makes total sense !! I think you should complain or something..Can we do that ?? Seniors ??


Unfortunately because the processing is well within time frame, there isn't a lot you can do even if AHC decides to change your case officer every week. If your processing takes longer than the global processing time frame of 12 months without any reason or complication, then you can file a complaint

God Forbid if the processing takes longer than 12 months without any complications you can lodge a complaint with global feedback.

Hope this helps. Hang in there!!! Hope you get your visa soon.
Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Naomi16 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I was in Australia on the same visa : Multiple entry, valid for a year, maximum stay 3 months.
> But from what I understand your stay in Australia during the validity period should not exceed 3 months in total. Once you have exhausted your 3 month stay period in Australia you cannot enter Australia on this visa.
> 
> But then there is a high probability I have misinterpreted the t&c :eek2::eek2:


I think you have misunderstood the condition  "3 months stay at a time" means you have to depart Australia once you have spent 3 months at a stretch and then you can re-enter again, literally the next day.

Some travel to neighboring countries like New Zealand, Bali, Fiji for a holiday and re-enter Australia with no issues.
Thread member Nikita Ag will be departing Australia for the second time. She has been in Australia on a 1 year visitor visa since January or February.
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks!!* :smile:

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

harman87 said:


> That's right Becky!!! I hope 1 day they will understand our situation. The only thing which we can do is Wait..............
> Becky need your help. How to update CO's name? My CO is changed, can you help me with that please?
> 
> Thanks
> Harman


Hey Harman,

I hope that day comes soon before AHC gives one of us high blood pressure and depression 

Below is the link to the SS Update Form which you can fill out to update your new case officer's detials:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!! Stay strong, this is the ultimate test of all of our patience.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

jasonkrish said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I am sorry, but I didn't quite understand what you meant by it might be too late to apply for a tourist visa now. My wife applied for her visa in Feb, and I am hoping that she gets it before the end of December. I just booked flight tickets for the both of us for the 30th of December to Australia to spend our 1st wedding anniversary in Australia with the thought that I would apply for a tourist visa incase her visa does not arrive by then


As per the SS, AHC is almost finished with handling December 2013 applications. Meaning soon they will be starting case officer allocations to January 2014 applications and so on.
The best time to travel to Australia on a visitor visa is right after application. It's taking 30-31 weeks since DOL to get a case officer that's roughly 7 months from DOL. It's already been 147 days since DOL for you, I'm sure you can do the math on how many days are left before you get a case officer allocated to your file.

Average processing time frame for files with no complications is 8-10 months. I'm sure (if your file is complication free) your partner should have her visa approved if not before December then by December for sure.

In case she doesn't get her visa by then, traveling to Australia during that stage of processing will cause you the worst delay. (Speaking from experience)
I understand 1st wedding anniversary is an important and a very special occasion, perhaps the sponsor can travel to India. 
But if you are still awaiting the visa decision at that time, DO NOT TRAVEL TO AUSTRALIA. That'll be the biggest mistake you'll make.
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks!* :smile:

Rest is your decision. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandz03

Becky26 said:


> LOL!!! This is to confusing, I'm sorry. What ever pattern AHC is following, I just hope they keep granting 3-5 visas per day to clear this backlog
> 
> Plus I don't think anyone has been able to accurately track the method that AHC follows as it keeps on changing which is the only cause of this confusion state of mind the applicants are in :suspicious::suspicious::suspicious::suspicious:
> Praying and hoping for some more grants today. Good Luck everyone!! Please do keep us updated.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


It is not confusing at all needs more attention

I thought the same about AHC that they are unpredictable.. while I scratched my head !! I simply worked out jigging things around and it worked. 

other questions to ask ourselves while if its not as per what I am guessing then why not code 13 cases haven't been finalized after 3/07/14 until now? and why only code 08 cases were finalized yesterday and not before?

I worked out the whole month of July 2014. try checking it out!

If my prediction is right ...today SS user APG12 and/or KAURM will be granted visa.

Cheers 
Sandz


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Srini.Naik said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am the new member for this forum and I was introduced by "*sandy123*".
> 
> My wife had applied for 309 visa on *24/12/2013*. Application received by Delhi via VFS was on *30/12/2013*.
> 
> My wife had a call from CO today requesting for more documents such as "wedding ceremony pics".
> 
> We have submitted the necessary docs and waiting for their response.
> 
> I will keep here posted about our case.
> 
> Cheers


Hey Shilpa,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*AHC is currently allocating case officers to applications lodged in December 2013 so you can be allocated a case officer to your file any day now :nod::nod::nod::nod:


Brownie points for sandy123 on bringing new members to our virtual community 
Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. *Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hi becky
I was waiting for ur reply


----------



## Becky26

immu999 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> what if the applicant gets pregnant while the visa is processing, and baby is born before the grant.
> 1) Can i include the baby in the application? if so will i have to pay secondary applicant charges? OR
> 2) I have to apply for the baby again?
> 
> Regards,



*If the applicant falls pregnant during the processing of the visa application, you MUST inform AHC as soon as you learn of this development. *
AHC New Delhi gives "Special Consideration" to applicants who are pregnant and approves their visas before the baby is born and so that the applicant can move to Australia before the the birth of the child.

If the baby is born before the visa is granted (and AHC is aware of this), the baby will be included in your partner visa application that is lodged and is being processed. I'm not too sure about the additional charge, in case the baby is born before the visa is approved, I'm guessing there will be an additional charge.
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks!! *:smile:

*If the baby is born outside Australia after the partner visa is approved, then you will have to apply for Child Visa (subclass 101).*
Below is the link to the DIBP website with more information on child visa:-
Child visa (subclass 101)

*Children born to Australian citizens and permanent visa holders IN Australia acquire permanent residency or citizenship only if one of the parent is either an Australian citizen or a permanent resident.*

*Children born outside Australia to permanent residents will have to apply for child visa* which takes 12-14 months to process as per global processing time frame.

*Children born to Australian citizen(s) OUTSIDE Australia are eligible to apply for Citizenship by Decent.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

P.S.- Rules can slightly differ from country to country.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi becky
> Hope u doing gud..
> I want to knw from the above post that which is the date of logdment ?? I mean is the DOL is 24 dec wen the applicant applied the file or 30 dec when application recieved by AHC ??
> Thanks in advance
> Surpreet





Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi becky
> I was waiting for ur reply


Hey Surpreet,

I'm well, thanks!!
Srini.Naik's DOL would be December 30, 2013.

Kindly please have patience after posting your queries or questions to be answered as I reply to the posts in sequence to when they were posted on the thread :smile:
Your patience will be highly appreciated. Thank You!!

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Srini.Naik

*Hey Becky*

I have just filled the form with CO Name and docs further asked.

Please update the same and yeah it looks like you got my name wrong:tongue:

Cheers,
Srini


----------



## Srini.Naik

*Hi Surpreet*

*DOL* was 24/12/2013. But we received the acknowledgement on *30/12/2013*.

I hope this clears your query



Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi
> Can u plz cnfrm me ur date of lodgment ??


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Srini.Naik said:


> *DOL* was 24/12/2013. But we received the acknowledgement on *30/12/2013*.
> 
> I hope this clears your query


Thnx srini.. I was bit confused..
Actually my DOL is olso 24 december 
Thanx


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Hello Becky and everyone,
Another visa grant..!! My sister had applied for her husband's visa on 24 oct 2013, sent to final que on 28 may and visa granted today. They are not members in the forum. Hope AHC grants all the visas and clear the backlog very soon.. Keep praying for all of you.. good luck everyone..!!


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



Srini.Naik said:


> I have just filled the form with CO Name and docs further asked.
> 
> Please update the same and yeah it looks like you got my name wrong:tongue:
> 
> Cheers,
> Srini


Ooopsie Daisy!!!  I apologize for about the mix-up.
Thank you for filling out the SS Update Form. I have now added your application details to the main SS. 

*Congratulations on getting your file in the final queue :cheer2::cheer2:
Not long left now. Your count down has officially begun. Hope you get your visa soon. Good Luck!! Please do share when you get the good news *

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!*



robinpriya4ever said:


> Hello Becky and everyone,
> Another visa grant..!! My sister had applied for her husband's visa on 24 oct 2013, sent to final que on 28 may and visa granted today. They are not members in the forum. Hope AHC grants all the visas and clear the backlog very soon.. Keep praying for all of you.. good luck everyone..!!


*Many Many Congratulations to your sister on getting her husband's visa approved!!!!! 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :becky::becky::becky::becky:

Could you please share her application details? Perhaps fill her details in the SS Update Form, that would be of great help. Would be highly appreciated 

Hope your sister has a wonderful life ahead and a blessed re-union. 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

Priya10 said:


> Hi Becky n all,
> 
> I cannot find my case officer's name and code in the spreadsheet. Is he new ?, would u please update his name and code.
> 
> Thanks


No!! Your CO is not new. Your CO code is 15.

Below is the list of all of the case officers in AHC (including new recruits):-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Get Excited!!*



karthi.1984 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just sitting at work and i thought I would give my CO a call as I had sent him an email yesterday... Rang him directly like 10 other times knowing he is not going to pick up... Surprisingly he picked it up after one ring and I was speechless for few seconds... he asked me some questions and then asked me so when is the latest date your wife can travel as advised by the doctors.. I said its not the doctors or my wife's health, its the airlines which wont allow her to fly after 35 weeks... he asked me so when is that. I told him it will be 10th august.... he told me so by July end would help you, I said that be perfect and would appreciate that a lot.... he said he has noted everything down and asked me to contact him by 31st July if nothing has happened... the last time via email he asked me to contact 1st week of august... at least now its a week early... he was really nice, polite and professional..... so finger crossed.... hopefully will get the visa by end of july.... its a big long waiting game....


*Happy days are very close my friend :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Specially with your partner pregnant, AHC will grant you the visa very soon giving you "Special Consideration" 
:becky::becky::becky::becky:

Start packing and get excited!!!
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## ani25588

Hi all

I am so so happy that 3+1 people have got their visas in these two days!! 

Congratulations to all... I wish you all the best for the future..

Well i being an early january applicant, just waiting for co allocation soon... 

Becky good luck with yours 

Infact everyone... We all are in desperate hope for our visas.. we do deserve to be with our life partners... 

This month of July shall hopefully bring big surprises..  

Regards,

Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey Ansh311,

Hope you are doing well. Just wondering how you went with withdrawing your visitor visa application. Has AHC accepted your request letter?
Any updates on partner visa? Look forward to your reply.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## zahin_13200

Hello All,

Just a quick question...

3 months visitor duration time is counted as 90 days or 12 weeks or 3 calender months...??

People who have been on visitor visa before in Australia can answer this as you must have gone through this...

Thanks


----------



## ShilpaHK

Thanks Becky.. 

You guys are really doing a good job ...

Thanks again for all the info..

I will certainly enter my details in the form now and keep you posted with the updates.


Cheers,
Shilpa


----------



## 496402-dron

In 2013-2014 Government planned to migrate 47, 525 partner visa applicant and in 2014-2015 its slight rose to 300 applicant 47,825 which is very disappointing. 
Only increase in 300 applicant with increased time frame for CO allocation, 
And charging highest application fees. 
You may check statistics on 

Migration Programme Statistics


----------



## sandz03

Hi All,

I guess none of our forum members got visa granted yesterday. 

Thats no good!!:spider:

Cheers
Sandz


----------



## mithi1988

zahin_13200 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a quick question...
> 
> 3 months visitor duration time is counted as 90 days or 12 weeks or 3 calender months...??
> 
> People who have been on visitor visa before in Australia can answer this as you must have gone through this...
> 
> Thanks


Hello dear,

it is counted as 3 calender months not 90 days .......I have been in feb so you knew well it is only 28 days it was counted as a month...hope u understand..

Regards,
mithi


----------



## karthi.1984

Becky26 said:


> *Happy days are very close my friend :dance::dance::dance::dance:
> Specially with your partner pregnant, AHC will grant you the visa very soon giving you "Special Consideration"
> :becky::becky::becky::becky:
> 
> Start packing and get excited!!!
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Hi Becky,

thanks for your kind words... hope the wait is not long.... how long before you get your passport re-issued?


----------



## Ansh311

Becky26 said:


> Hey Ansh311,
> 
> Hope you are doing well. Just wondering how you went with withdrawing your visitor visa application. Has AHC accepted your request letter?
> Any updates on partner visa? Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
I have heard nothing after sending the withdrawal letter .. I am gonna call and check on monday..
And for partner visa they said status is still same.. Waiting for security clearance from external agency. I will update you once i hear something different ..
It's a nightmare which is not ending!


----------



## Naomi16

:mad2::mad2::mad2:
:target::target::target:
:flame::flame::flame:
:frusty::frusty::frusty:
:faint::faint::faint:


----------



## remya3012

*VISA GRANT FOR UserS*

Hi ALL,
UserS got her Visa Granted yesterday!! :cheer2: :cheer2: She is not able to login to the forum..so asked me to pass on the information to you all !! 

Hope all us get it soon too 

Rgards,
Remya


----------



## Naomi16

remya3012 said:


> Hi ALL,
> UserS got her Visa Granted yesterday!! :cheer2: :cheer2: She is not able to login to the forum..so asked me to pass on the information to you all !!
> 
> Hope all us get it soon too
> 
> Rgards,
> Remya



Congratulations UserS


----------



## remya3012

Naomi16 said:


> :mad2::mad2::mad2:
> :target::target::target:
> :flame::flame::flame:
> :frusty::frusty::frusty:
> :faint::faint::faint:


Relax...they didn't even pick my call yesterday!!! :drama:

Nothing we can do :hug:


----------



## Naomi16

remya3012 said:


> Relax...they didn't even pick my call yesterday!!! :drama:
> 
> Nothing we can do :hug:


Thanks for the support Remya :hug::hug:


----------



## loveforever

*Called AHC*

Hey guys.
Hope very is OK

I just called AHC. MY first question was, Did you receive my new PCC's? Reply, YES we have.
Next question was, What is the status of my file? 
They said your file is not in final queue anymore, And you have assigned a New CASE OFFICER. 

And didn't receive any email from AHC about changing the CO.

Now I'm frustrated, stressed and Very Much CONFUSED. Please guys help me.

Why did they change my CO? and Why did my file come back from final queue.

My guesses are that my PCC,s were expired so they sent my file back to CO. and my first CO 
wasn't available so they gave my file to new CO. My new CO initials are T V. I don't know her CODE.

I think it happened with other members as well if I'm not wrong. but don't remember, So Please guys help me. Why did this happen and Whats going to happen next? 

Please Becky tell if this happened (change of CO and File back from queue) with someone else as well and what happened?

And if someone else has same CO please let me know and how is she?

Now new CO is reviewing my file, i don't don't know if she is going to asks me for more documents or NOT.

Thanks 
Love For Ever


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

*visa granted*

*Hey all   

finally n finallyyyy..........eace:eace:eace:eace: got the most awaiting mail in my Inbox.arty:arty:arty:arty:

My grant date was on 23rd July, but got the mail today, once again AHC proved how lazy it is 

Thanks to all my forum friends especially becky, sam88, sandz for your wishes, prayers and constant support.

Good luck everyone, want to hear some more good news :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

GOD bless
Sravanthi
*


----------



## sam88

Hey Sravanthi well done 

congratulations Enjoy your day and have a safe fun flight 

God bless UZ


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hey all
> 
> finally n finallyyyy..........eace:eace:eace:eace: got the most awaiting mail in my Inbox.arty:arty:arty:arty:
> 
> My grant date was on 23rd July, but got the mail today, once again AHC proved how lazy it is
> 
> Thanks to all my forum friends especially becky, sam88, sandz for your wishes, prayers and constant support.
> 
> Good luck everyone, want to hear some more good news :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> GOD bless
> Sravanthi
> *


Hey sravanthi
Congrats... M so happy for you dear.. Have a great life ahead with ur partner ..


----------



## remya3012

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hey all
> 
> finally n finallyyyy..........eace:eace:eace:eace: got the most awaiting mail in my Inbox.arty:arty:arty:arty:
> 
> My grant date was on 23rd July, but got the mail today, once again AHC proved how lazy it is
> 
> Thanks to all my forum friends especially becky, sam88, sandz for your wishes, prayers and constant support.
> 
> Good luck everyone, want to hear some more good news :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> GOD bless
> Sravanthi
> *


Thats Awesome ...Congarts :cheer2: :cheer2: ..Two more flying


----------



## Naomi16

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hey all
> 
> finally n finallyyyy..........eace:eace:eace:eace: got the most awaiting mail in my Inbox.arty:arty:arty:arty:
> 
> My grant date was on 23rd July, but got the mail today, once again AHC proved how lazy it is
> 
> Thanks to all my forum friends especially becky, sam88, sandz for your wishes, prayers and constant support.
> 
> Good luck everyone, want to hear some more good news :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> GOD bless
> Sravanthi
> *



CONGRATULATIONS SRAVANTHI :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



ShilpaHK said:


> Thanks Becky..
> 
> You guys are really doing a good job ...
> 
> Thanks again for all the info..
> 
> I will certainly enter my details in the form now and keep you posted with the updates.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shilpa


Thanks for your reply Shilpa 
I have added your application details in the main SS now. You can view them by clicking on the following mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



karthi.1984 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> thanks for your kind words... hope the wait is not long.... how long before you get your passport re-issued?


I hope so too!! ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:

Passport website is still giving me same updated as of Monday "Passport application is under review at the PSK."

The PSK gave me estimated processing time frame of 25 days(police verification is required as my address also needs to be updated along with addition of my husband's name). It'll be 1 week since application tomorrow. 
That's the latest update 
Don't know when the police verification will be coming..this is such a nightmare 

Anyways!! Good Luck to you!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Ansh311 said:


> Hi Becky,
> I have heard nothing after sending the withdrawal letter .. I am gonna call and check on monday..
> And for partner visa they said status is still same.. Waiting for security clearance from external agency. I will update you once i hear something different ..
> It's a nightmare which is not ending!


Thanks for the update!! I seriously hope and pray that you get your visa ASAP!!!
This external agency is taking so long 

Good Luck man!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



remya3012 said:


> Hi ALL,
> UserS got her Visa Granted yesterday!! :cheer2: :cheer2: She is not able to login to the forum..so asked me to pass on the information to you all !!
> 
> Hope all us get it soon too
> 
> Rgards,
> Remya


*Many Many Congratulations to UserS!!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane:lane:
Wish you a wonderful life ahead and blessed re-union. God Bless You!!

Thanks for sharing the good news with us 
Thanks to Remya for passing on the good news to us :hug::hug:

Wish you safe and fun travels!

P.S.- Yesterday was not a dry day after all, thank GOD!! 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Get Offshore!!!!*



loveforever said:


> Hey guys.
> Hope very is OK
> 
> I just called AHC. MY first question was, Did you receive my new PCC's? Reply, YES we have.
> Next question was, What is the status of my file?
> They said your file is not in final queue anymore, And you have assigned a New CASE OFFICER.
> 
> And didn't receive any email from AHC about changing the CO.
> 
> Now I'm frustrated, stressed and Very Much CONFUSED. Please guys help me.
> 
> Why did they change my CO? and Why did my file come back from final queue.
> 
> My guesses are that my PCC,s were expired so they sent my file back to CO. and my first CO
> wasn't available so they gave my file to new CO. My new CO initials are T V. I don't know her CODE.
> 
> I think it happened with other members as well if I'm not wrong. but don't remember, So Please guys help me. Why did this happen and Whats going to happen next?
> 
> Please Becky tell if this happened (change of CO and File back from queue) with someone else as well and what happened?
> 
> And if someone else has same CO please let me know and how is she?
> 
> Now new CO is reviewing my file, i don't don't know if she is going to asks me for more documents or NOT.
> 
> Thanks
> Love For Ever


Hey loveforever,

Sorry to hear about the situation you are in. 

From what I can say from experience, *the longer the applicant is onshore, the longer the visa will take to get approved. I have repeatedly mentioned this to everyone who travels to Australia on visitor visa or any other visa.
*
*Robinpriya *had to face similar delays. AHC told them that their file had been sent to the final queue when the applicant was onshore while in fact that was all BS!!
*AHC didn't send their file to the final queue 4-5 days after the applicant returned to India. They thought their file was sent to the final queue in I think March or April when in reality they were mis-informed. AHC sent their file in final queue in May, almost 2 months extra delay could have been avoided had the applicant been offshore.*

This has happened to many applicants in the past and such delays most of the times happen with applicants who don't get offshore as soon as the file is sent to the final queue. 

As far as your PCCs are concerned, again it the responsibility of the applicant to remember these dates and plan accordingly. I had to remind my case officer of both my PCCs expiring and that soon my medicals will be expiring too in the first week of August. AHC keeps are record of all the calls we make to them so they have now put a note in my file that "I" called to check whether I needed to get the medicals done again and conversation my case officer had with me.

*At the end of the day:- we must remember that we are the one who are applying for a visa to move to Australia not the other way round. We must be extremely careful of the important dates. You're the one who has paid over AUD2000 in fees not the other way round.
Especially with PCCs, AHC will never grant you the visa if they expire. And they will not contact you to "request" new PCCs from you. You will have to do that, you will have to call them and stay on their case and request continuous update as to what the hell is going on 336 days after DOL. *

*Get offshore ASAP!!! and inform AHC.* You'll be reaching the 12 months global processing time frame in about 28 days. AHC can't be held responsible in this case as the applicant is deemed to know and satisfy the "applicant is offshore" condition to get the visa approved.
You would also need to provide new and valid PCCs since they have expired.

Your case officer (TV) is a new recruit. If you have a look at the main SS, you'll be able to see who the other applicants are who have the same case officer as yours. I have made the changes to your application details in the SS.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandz03

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hey all
> 
> finally n finallyyyy..........eace:eace:eace:eace: got the most awaiting mail in my Inbox.arty:arty:arty:arty:
> 
> My grant date was on 23rd July, but got the mail today, once again AHC proved how lazy it is
> 
> Thanks to all my forum friends especially becky, sam88, sandz for your wishes, prayers and constant support.
> 
> Good luck everyone, want to hear some more good news :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> GOD bless
> Sravanthi
> *


Hi Sravanthi,

I am really really so happy for your reunion.:welcome: to Australia.
As you know I am currently in Melbourne and waiting eagerly for my wife visa to be granted.
All of you Sam88 Becky Sravanthi Leave me your email in private message we all can still keep in touch.
Have a safe flight and keep in touch we might need help while we are all in Australia.
God Bless 
Cheers
Sandz


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hey all
> 
> finally n finallyyyy..........eace:eace:eace:eace: got the most awaiting mail in my Inbox.
> 
> My grant date was on 23rd July, but got the mail today, once again AHC proved how lazy it is
> 
> Thanks to all my forum friends especially becky, sam88, sandz for your wishes, prayers and constant support.
> 
> Good luck everyone, want to hear some more good news :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> GOD bless
> Sravanthi
> *


*OH MY GOD!!!!! I KNEW YOU WERE NEXT!!!!
2nd grant from yesterday!!! Many Many Congratulations!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:
Wish you a wonderful life ahead and blessed re-union. God Bless You!!

Thanks for sharing the good news with us and for all your help maintaining the SS. I appreciate it!! 

I will have to look for a new recruit to help me look after SS now. Will miss you 
All the best for the future and have safe and fun travels! You deserve this!!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## sandz03

Any visa granted today ???

Heard nothing so far ??

Can't wait to hear some good news !!

Cheers
Sandz


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​ *

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
gaurav.a.shah---------------108-----------------------304lane:
loveforever-----------------105-----------------------333
UserS-----------------------82-----------------------329lane:
harman87--------------------73------------------------293
a_30july---------------------68------------------------357------> Fiiinally she got it lane:
Arathi------------------------65------------------------259lane:
scorpionkingpn---------------65-------------------------273lane:
Swapav----------------------66-------------------------248lane:
Sravanthi---------------------57-------------------------252lane:
Chintu88---------------------55-------------------------259lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------49-------------------------301
applepie24-------------------45--------------------------245
apg12-------------------------45--------------------------238
kaurm------------------------39--------------------------236
robinpriya4ever-------------28--------------------------263lane:
remya3012------------------33--------------------------237
karthi.1984-----------------33---------------------------228
tanvilamba------------------32--------------------------241
Parul Ahuja-----------------32--------------------------236
dineshdhanraj--------------27---------------------------237lane:
Sam88----------------------26---------------------------234
Rambo911------------------21---------------------------237
rahul85---------------------19---------------------------223
Priya10---------------------19---------------------------223
raman0082000-------------17---------------------------238
harsingh--------------------14--------------------------222
Sandy123------------------14--------------------------222
sandz03--------------------13---------------------------236
desai369-------------------07---------------------------217
vineetbabbar--------------06---------------------------216


10 gone, 20 more to go!!! Good Luck everyone. 2 grants yesterday, the list seems to be turning green slowing  Hope there are more grants today.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



sandz03 said:


> Any visa granted today ???
> 
> Heard nothing so far ??
> 
> Can't wait to hear some good news !!
> 
> Cheers
> Sandz


20 more minutes left for today, maybe AHC will grant some visas before they close ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:

Anxiously waiting for more good news!!! Good Luck to all waiting.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandz03

Thanks for the updates Becky 
Good work and awaiting to see all go green 
Cheers
Sandz


----------



## sandz03

Becky26 said:


> 20 more minutes left for today, maybe AHC will grant some visas before they close ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
> 
> Anxiously waiting for more good news!!! Good Luck to all waiting.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I am guessing someone from us must have got it probably they would update us all when they get a chance 
Awaiting to hear some good news ..it's 9.14pm here and sleep well with confidence
Cheers 
Sandz


----------



## loveforever

Becky26 said:


> Hey loveforever,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the situation you are in.
> 
> From what I can say from experience, *the longer the applicant is onshore, the longer the visa will take to get approved. I have repeatedly mentioned this to everyone who travels to Australia on visitor visa or any other visa.
> *
> *Robinpriya *had to face similar delays. AHC told them that their file had been sent to the final queue when the applicant was onshore while in fact that was all BS!!
> *AHC didn't send their file to the final queue 4-5 days after the applicant returned to India. They thought their file was sent to the final queue in I think March or April when in reality they were mis-informed. AHC sent their file in final queue in May, almost 2 months extra delay could have been avoided had the applicant been offshore.*
> 
> This has happened to many applicants in the past and such delays most of the times happen with applicants who don't get offshore as soon as the file is sent to the final queue.
> 
> As far as your PCCs are concerned, again it the responsibility of the applicant to remember these dates and plan accordingly. I had to remind my case officer of both my PCCs expiring and that soon my medicals will be expiring too in the first week of August. AHC keeps are record of all the calls we make to them so they have now put a note in my file that "I" called to check whether I needed to get the medicals done again and conversation my case officer had with me.
> 
> *At the end of the day:- we must remember that we are the one who are applying for a visa to move to Australia not the other way round. We must be extremely careful of the important dates. You're the one who has paid over AUD2000 in fees not the other way round.
> Especially with PCCs, AHC will never grant you the visa if they expire. And they will not contact you to "request" new PCCs from you. You will have to do that, you will have to call them and stay on their case and request continuous update as to what the hell is going on 336 days after DOL. *
> 
> *Get offshore ASAP!!! and inform AHC.* You'll be reaching the 12 months global processing time frame in about 28 days. AHC can't be held responsible in this case as the applicant is deemed to know and satisfy the "applicant is offshore" condition to get the visa approved.
> You would also need to provide new and valid PCCs since they have expired.
> 
> Your case officer (TV) is a new recruit. If you have a look at the main SS, you'll be able to see who the other applicants are who have the same case officer as yours. I have made the changes to your application details in the SS.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Thanks so much for your reply Becky

i updated my PCC's on time and i confirm with them that they received them.

But about getting Offshore I'm bit confused as I'm studying in Uni here, to go Offshore i have to get some days off which means Uni will defer my term to next semester but i need exact time frame to get holidays from uni. Otherwise i ll lose 13000$ (fees). and AHC know about it very well. I am not tourist here as you know. it is their responsibility to inform me get offshore. tmrw I'm going to call my agent to get him to email AHC to know about whats going on why they are not informing anything.
I agree we pay money for ourself but can't we even get better service. 

Thanks becky


----------



## loveforever

*tourist visa*

i have some information about Tourist visa stay

some people say u can stay only for 3 months and then u have to leave and come back to extend 
But now you can extend your stay when you are onshore. 
for this you need to make account on iMMI site then apply for stay extension 
600 visa applicants can do this
total charges i think will be- Visa fee- 335
X-RAY - 121
thats it 
don't need to go offshore
Just call australia immi more clear information

My best friends Parents got 2 years visa but only 3 months stay and extended their stay in australia
so please guys contact immi


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> Thanks so much for your reply Becky
> 
> i updated my PCC's on time and i confirm with them that they received them.
> 
> But about getting Offshore I'm bit confused as I'm studying in Uni here, to go Offshore i have to get some days off which means Uni will defer my term to next semester but i need exact time frame to get holidays from uni. Otherwise i ll lose 13000$ (fees). and AHC know about it very well. I am not tourist here as you know. it is their responsibility to inform me get offshore. tmrw I'm going to call my agent to get him to email AHC to know about whats going on why they are not informing anything.
> I agree we pay money for ourself but can't we even get better service.
> 
> Thanks becky


I completely understand your situation. You will have to discuss this with your university because AHC is not going to grant you the visa unless you are offshore. 
Discuss this issue with AHC as well, that you are studying and will have to face serious (monetary) consequences if you defer your semester.

Horrible service standards of AHC are the only cause of everyone's worry and confusion on this thread. So no!! we can't expect anything from AHC. We can expect a timely visa grant only if we follow AHC's rules and keep in mind the hidden traps laid by AHC (in case of visitor visas)

Whatever you plan on doing, make sure you don't leave this for too long.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## loveforever

Hey becky can u please tell something about Gaurav.a.shah's file 
i think his was also changed and his file was sent back from queue if I'm not wrong


----------



## Becky26

*Condition 8503 "No Further Stay"*



loveforever said:


> i have some information about Tourist visa stay
> 
> some people say u can stay only for 3 months and then u have to leave and come back to extend
> But now you can extend your stay when you are onshore.
> for this you need to make account on iMMI site then apply for stay extension
> 600 visa applicants can do this
> total charges i think will be- Visa fee- 335
> X-RAY - 121
> thats it
> don't need to go offshore
> Just call australia immi more clear information
> 
> My best friends Parents got 2 years visa but only 3 months stay and extended their stay in australia
> so please guys contact immi


All High Risk countries have condition 8503 "No Further Stay" on their visitor visa meaning the visa holder has to leave Australia if they need to extend their visa or apply for a new one.

Have your friend's parents applied for a Contributory Parent (173) Visa? or any kind of migrating visa to Australia?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## KG_AUS

*Immiaccount question*

Hey Guys,

I am expecting CO allocation for my wife's application any time now and just something has changed today in the immi account making me to think something is happening at the back 

Here is what I've noticed :

I've uploaded lots of call logs and photographs on 22/07/2014 under the 'Next Steps' section for the applicant and sponsor. For people who haven't seen immi account, 'Next Steps' section has a list of recommended documents and 'Attach' button next to it. Both Applicant and Sponsor have their own 'Next Steps' sections under which you can upload respective documents.

When I logged in today, I saw the 'Next steps' section under applicant's name says 'No next steps available' and the one under sponsor still shows the recommended list of documents with attach button next to it.

I am assuming that we've been assigned a CO and he/she has started processing our files. Also I think my wife's (applicant's) documents have been marked as approved hence the section says 'No next steps available' and mine (sponsor's) documents are yet to be approved.

Quite a theory, isn't it? Using my IT skills to decode behind the scene actions

Has anyone else with an immi account seeing the same behavior? Finally, it's time to see how AHC will process online applications.

Good luck all!

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> Hey becky can u please tell something about Gaurav.a.shah's file
> i think his was also changed and his file was sent back from queue if I'm not wrong


His partner was in Australia on a visitor visa. She took too long to depart Australia hence the delay. I'm not aware of the reason why her case officer was changed. 

Long story short:- She departed Australia on May 26th, 2014 and got the visa approved on July 14, 2014.
Applicant had to leave Australia. Good thing is that even after all the delay they got it 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

hello all

Congratulations all for visa grant and happy reunion!!!!

Need a suggestion if i would like to pursue my studies in australia under Spouse Visa then DO i need ILETS test ...Please suggest

Regards,
mithi


----------



## loveforever

Becky26 said:


> All High Risk countries have condition 8503 "No Further Stay" on their visitor visa meaning the visa holder has to leave Australia if they need to extend their visa or apply for a new one.
> 
> Have your friend's parents applied for a Contributory Parent (173) Visa? or any kind of migrating visa to Australia?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



No Becky 
its not extending visa it it about extending stay

Friends Parents applied for Visitor Visa 600


----------



## KG_AUS

*309 holders and uni*



mithi1988 said:


> hello all
> 
> Congratulations all for visa grant and happy reunion!!!!
> 
> Need a suggestion if i would like to pursue my studies in australia under Spouse Visa then DO i need ILETS test ...Please suggest
> 
> Regards,
> mithi



Hey Mithi,

No 309 holders don't have to do IELTS but at the same time 309 holders will not be treated as domestic students as they don't have permanent visa, not until they get 100 granted.

So, 309 holders have to pay the same fee as international students in student visa but not required to meet student visa requirements like IELTS and only 40 hours of work per fortnight.

Hope this helps!

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## Becky26

KG_AUS said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am expecting CO allocation for my wife's application any time now and just something has changed today in the immi account making me to think something is happening at the back
> 
> Here is what I've noticed :
> 
> I've uploaded lots of call logs and photographs on 22/07/2014 under the 'Next Steps' section for the applicant and sponsor. For people who haven't seen immi account, 'Next Steps' section has a list of recommended documents and 'Attach' button next to it. Both Applicant and Sponsor have their own 'Next Steps' sections under which you can upload respective documents.
> 
> When I logged in today, I saw the 'Next steps' section under applicant's name says 'No next steps available' and the one under sponsor still shows the recommended list of documents with attach button next to it.
> 
> I am assuming that we've been assigned a CO and he/she has started processing our files. Also I think my wife's (applicant's) documents have been marked as approved hence the section says 'No next steps available' and mine (sponsor's) documents are yet to be approved.
> 
> Quite a theory, isn't it? Using my IT skills to decode behind the scene actions
> 
> Has anyone else with an immi account seeing the same behavior? Finally, it's time to see how AHC will process online applications.
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


You have an "Eye for Detail" 
Unfortunately there is no way to confirm that that could be the sign of case officer allocation, as much as we hoped it was.

That "MAYBE"could be a sign of progress though. I'm very eager to know how AHC will be processing the online applications. I can't find any updates on the processing method of online applications unfortunately. It's a BIG MYSTERY 

Good Luck!! Hope you get some good news soon, please do share if you hear something from AHC. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> No Becky
> its not extending visa it it about extending stay
> 
> Friends Parents applied for Visitor Visa 600


Oh ok!! How would someone go about doing that? I mean what reason does one give to get such extention approved?
Could you please share. Thanks for your help!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## KG_AUS

Becky26 said:


> You have an "Eye for Detail"
> Unfortunately there is no way to confirm that that could be the sign of case officer allocation, as much as we hoped it was.
> 
> That "MAYBE"could be a sign of progress though. I'm very eager to know how AHC will be processing the online applications. I can't find any updates on the processing method of online applications unfortunately. It's a BIG MYSTERY
> 
> Good Luck!! Hope you get some good news soon, please do share if you hear something from AHC. Thanks for your time.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Thanks Becky!

Let's hope online applications free up some of AHC's time which could eventually reduce the waiting times for all applicants :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## loveforever

Becky26 said:


> Oh ok!! How would someone go about doing that? I mean what reason does one give to get such extention approved?
> Could you please share. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



My friend's parents reason was that they want to explore australia more and want to spend some more time with there kids. i don't think they care about reason much as long u follow there rules and regulation and tell them about there plans

but most Important is call immi before proceeding anything. we didn't know about anything we called at immi. they guided us what to do


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Becky26 said:


> *Many Many Congratulations to your sister on getting her husband's visa approved!!!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :becky::becky::becky::becky:
> 
> Could you please share her application details? Perhaps fill her details in the SS Update Form, that would be of great help. Would be highly appreciated
> 
> Hope your sister has a wonderful life ahead and a blessed re-union.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


Hey Becky....I have updated their details in spread sheet..thanks


----------



## Becky26

robinpriya4ever said:


> Hey Becky....I have updated their details in spread sheet..thanks


Thanks robinpriya!!! I have added their details to the main SS. Thanks for your help!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## raman0082000

Hi Becky,

i got a question??what u can do incasee ur case officer dsnt reply back to ur emails??and what phone number do u call to check the progress of ur applicatiion??
'
regards
raman


----------



## Becky26

raman0082000 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> i got a question??what u can do incasee ur case officer dsnt reply back to ur emails??and what phone number do u call to check the progress of ur applicatiion??
> '
> regards
> raman


Hey Raman,

Sometimes case officers take a while to get back to the applicant because of their busy schedule. 10 working days is how long AHC claims to take to reply to an email. 
If it's been longer than that, just keep calling until you get an updated. 

Request the update from the operator. Say that you've been trying to get hold of your case officer but aren't able to get through to him/her and that you need an update on your application processing.

Besides that, unfortunately there is no other number you can call that could assist you with your queries. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

KG_AUS said:


> Hey Mithi,
> 
> No 309 holders don't have to do IELTS but at the same time 309 holders will not be treated as domestic students as they don't have permanent visa, not until they get 100 granted.
> 
> So, 309 holders have to pay the same fee as international students in student visa but not required to meet student visa requirements like IELTS and only 40 hours of work per fortnight.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


Hello KG_AUS

Thanks alot dear for your kind answer ...one more question this waiting period will include in 100 subclass or after getting 309 visa will have to wait for other two years to get permanent.Please suggest

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> Hello KG_AUS
> 
> Thanks alot dear for your kind answer ...one more question this waiting period will include in 100 subclass or after getting 309 visa will have to wait for other two years to get permanent.Please suggest
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Yes!!! It counts. 309 holders become eligible for subclass 100, 2 years from the date of application of partner visa.


----------



## KG_AUS

mithi1988 said:


> Hello KG_AUS
> 
> Thanks alot dear for your kind answer ...one more question this waiting period will include in 100 subclass or after getting 309 visa will have to wait for other two years to get permanent.Please suggest
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


No worries Mithi!

Two years rule for subclass 100 starts from your date of lodgement of 309 and not the date of approval of 309.

From what I gather from immi.gov.au, once the two year period is over, DIBP will send you some forms to fill out. These forms are very similar to form 888 - statutory declaration about your relationship from friends. They ask these forms to establish if you have maintained your relationship with your partner for the two years period.

Once you submit these forms back to DIBP, they take around 3-6 months to issue your permanent visa.

All the best!

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> I hope so too!! ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
> 
> Passport website is still giving me same updated as of Monday "Passport application is under review at the PSK."
> 
> The PSK gave me estimated processing time frame of 25 days(police verification is required as my address also needs to be updated along with addition of my husband's name). It'll be 1 week since application tomorrow.
> That's the latest update
> Don't know when the police verification will be coming..this is such a nightmare
> 
> Anyways!! Good Luck to you!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Becky...it is best if you go to the police station with all concerning documents on your new address and reference letters of two neighbors....or the police will just sit on that.everything is online now so the police should have got your application the same day.
And don't forget to keep 1k handy..


----------



## raman0082000

thanks becky


----------



## sinayvalian

Hi Guys,

Quick question.
I am planning to apply for tourist visa for my partner end of this month. Is it ok if I just get one way ticket to aus. And then book the return tickets from aus after the co is allocated?

Thanks


----------



## tanvilamba

sinayvalian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Quick question.
> I am planning to apply for tourist visa for my partner end of this month. Is it ok if I just get one way ticket to aus. And then book the return tickets from aus after the co is allocated?
> 
> Thanks


Hi there, 

Yes thats absolutely fine. I did the same and there were no issues.  

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

*Police Verification for Passport Re-Issuance*



remya3012 said:


> Becky...it is best if you go to the police station with all concerning documents on your new address and reference letters of two neighbors....or the police will just sit on that.everything is online now so the police should have got your application the same day.
> And don't forget to keep 1k handy..


Hey Remya!!

Thanks so much for your post. 

I thought that Passport Seva website/PSK was going to change the processing status online of my file if it would've got to my local police station 
Getting worried now...I was not given a checklist of documents that I needed to take with me/present to the officers when they come in for verification :der::der::der::der:

The police verification (2 officers) for my minor passports came to my house :frown::frown::frown::frown: I never had to go to the police station. This is so crap, I've never been to one in my whole life :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:

*Can you please help me with what supporting documents I need to take with me?
What kind of letters do I need from my neighbours?
*
From what I can think, below is what I would need:-
*1. Acknowledgement Letter issued by the PSK;
2. Proof of Address (Bank Passbook, address page with photo and bank's stamp)
3. Original and photocopy of the cancelled/surrendered passport;
4. Aadhaar Card/PAN Card; and
5. Full name, address and contact details of my 2 neighbours- for verification.*

*Kindly please advise if this is the checklist of "concerning documents" is what I will need. Thanks a lot!* 

I"M FREAKING OUT!!! I HATE COPS!!!! They make me queazy :faint2::faint2::faint2::faint2: 
Please help me :help::help::help::help: Thanks so very much for your time. Look forward to your reply.
Seniors, please Help!! Thanks!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

raman0082000 said:


> thanks becky


No worries!! happy to help


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Hey Remya!!
> 
> Thanks so much for your post.
> 
> I thought that Passport Seva website/PSK was going to change the processing status online of my file if it would've got to my local police station
> Getting worried now...I was not given a checklist of documents that I needed to take with me/present to the officers when they come in for verification :der::der::der::der:
> 
> The police verification (2 officers) for my minor passports came to my house :frown::frown::frown::frown: I never had to go to the police station. This is so crap, I've never been to one in my whole life :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:
> 
> Can you please help me with what supporting documents I need to take with me?
> What kind of letters do I need from my neighbours?
> 
> From what I can think, below is what I would need:-
> 1. Acknowledgement Letter issued by the PSK;
> 2. Proof of Address (Bank Passbook, address page with photo and bank's stamp)
> 3. Original and photocopy of the cancelled/surrendered passport;
> 4. Aadhaar Card/PAN Card; and
> 5. Full name, address and contact details of my 2 neighbours- for verification.
> 
> Kindly please advise if this is the checklist of "concerning documents" is what I will need. Thanks a lot!
> 
> I"M FREAKING OUT!!! I HATE COPS!!!! They make me queazy :faint2::faint2::faint2::faint2:
> Please help me :help::help::help::help: Thanks so very much for your time. Look forward to your reply.
> Seniors, please Help!! Thanks!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, 

Don't panic, all will be well.  

You need to take the copies(self attested) of all the documents that you submitted in the PSK along with the acknowledgement letter and 2-3 passport size photographs. 

If possible take your neighbours with you as they would need to sign a form(the form would be given by the cops). Also you would need their passport size photographs. 

Oh and don't forget a crispy 1k note. Pass it on discreetly and you are good to go. 

Hope this helps you. Best of luck  

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## Dip8

Becky26 said:


> Hey Remya!!
> 
> Thanks so much for your post.
> 
> I thought that Passport Seva website/PSK was going to change the processing status online of my file if it would've got to my local police station
> Getting worried now...I was not given a checklist of documents that I needed to take with me/present to the officers when they come in for verification :der::der::der::der:
> 
> The police verification (2 officers) for my minor passports came to my house :frown::frown::frown::frown: I never had to go to the police station. This is so crap, I've never been to one in my whole life :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:
> 
> *Can you please help me with what supporting documents I need to take with me?
> What kind of letters do I need from my neighbours?
> *
> From what I can think, below is what I would need:-
> *1. Acknowledgement Letter issued by the PSK;
> 2. Proof of Address (Bank Passbook, address page with photo and bank's stamp)
> 3. Original and photocopy of the cancelled/surrendered passport;
> 4. Aadhaar Card/PAN Card; and
> 5. Full name, address and contact details of my 2 neighbours- for verification.*
> 
> *Kindly please advise if this is the checklist of "concerning documents" is what I will need. Thanks a lot!*
> 
> I"M FREAKING OUT!!! I HATE COPS!!!! They make me queazy :faint2::faint2::faint2::faint2:
> Please help me :help::help::help::help: Thanks so very much for your time. Look forward to your reply.
> Seniors, please Help!! Thanks!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky,
I had my passport issued recently after addition of spouse name.
The cops called me the very next day after i submitted my application at PSK Chandigarh.
I think u need to call your local police station asking for ur verification.
The documents they ask me is:
3 passport size photos
Marriage certificate
3 proofs of recent address ( ration card, voter card, adhar card, bank passbook etc)
Birth proof
Had to take 2 people for reference ( their Id proof and 1 photo each).
Nd some money,,, lol
I had police verification from 2 address, nd they both ask for same documents. 

M sorry to inform u but Passport issuing authority is really short on passbooks nd they delaying the application ( taking 5,6 weeks).
Hope this helps

Kind regards,
Dip8
Arathi 
New Member


Join Date: Jun 2014
Location: India
Posts: 17
Rep Power: 0

22 likes received
23 likes given

Originally from india. Expat in australia.Ll application.


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



tanvilamba said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Don't panic, all will be well.
> 
> You need to take the copies(self attested) of all the documents that you submitted in the PSK along with the acknowledgement letter and 2-3 passport size photographs.
> 
> If possible take your neighbours with you as they would need to sign a form(the form would be given by the cops). Also you would need their passport size photographs.
> 
> Oh and don't forget a crispy 1k note. Pass it on discreetly and you are good to go.
> 
> Hope this helps you. Best of luck
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Hey Tanvi,

Thanks so much for your quick reply.
I will have all the documents ready. Regarding taking the neighbours with me to the police station, they might not be available as per my requirement for various different reasons. 

Could I pay some extra fees  to get the officers to come at my house and do the checks here and take the neighbours signature and do whatever they need to do.
I remember, the officers came to my house when I applied for my first passport as a minor when I was 11, they spoke to 2 of our next door neighbours and took their signatures. I really hope we can do that. 

Indian Police Department and crispy notes to go along with the job that needs to be done, go hand-in-hand. They won't even lift a finger without the crispy note. So yeah....I was always gonna keep a couple of crispies with me 

Thanks so much for your help! I really appreciate it. 
Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa soon :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Hey Tanvi,
> 
> Thanks so much for your quick reply.
> I will have all the documents ready. Regarding taking the neighbours with me to the police station, they might not be available as per my requirement for various different reasons.
> 
> Could I pay some extra fees  to get the officers to come at my house and do the checks here and take the neighbours signature and do whatever they need to do.
> I remember, the officers came to my house when I applied for my first passport as a minor when I was 11, they spoke to 2 of our next door neighbours and took their signatures. I really hope we can do that.
> 
> Indian Police Department and crispy notes to go along with the job that needs to be done, go hand-in-hand. They won't even lift a finger without the crispy note. So yeah....I was always gonna keep a couple of crispies with me
> 
> Thanks so much for your help! I really appreciate it.
> Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa soon :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


If your neighbours would not be available to take with you to the police station, you can request the cops to come to your home or you can get the forms from them and return them to the police station once you have them filled and have got your neighbors' signatures. 

Just accompany the filled forms with a copy of Id proof and attach a photograph to the form.  

When I got my last passport issued, my dad gave the cops Scotch bottles and they were ready to do anything for us... LOL

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Dip8 said:


> Hi Becky,
> I had my passport issued recently after addition of spouse name.
> The cops called me the very next day after i submitted my application at PSK Chandigarh.
> I think u need to call your local police station asking for ur verification.
> The documents they ask me is:
> 3 passport size photos
> Marriage certificate
> 3 proofs of recent address ( ration card, voter card, adhar card, bank passbook etc)
> Birth proof
> Had to take 2 people for reference ( their Id proof and 1 photo each).
> Nd some money,,, lol
> I had police verification from 2 address, nd they both ask for same documents.
> 
> M sorry to inform u but Passport issuing authority is really short on passbooks nd they delaying the application ( taking 5,6 weeks).
> Hope this helps
> 
> Kind regards,
> Dip8


Hey Dip8,

Thanks so very much for such a quick response.
I haven't received any call from the police yet. I have been waiting for it all this week and now tomorrow being Friday makes me wonder if they will be in party/weekend mood and if they will leave the processing for until next week 

Regarding proof of address, I have only 2:- Bank Passbook and Aadhaar card.
I thought we only needed 1 or maximum 2 proofs of address?? 
PSK only took my Bank Passbook photocopy+Passbook entries from the last 1 year.
I do have a PAN card. I know that doesn't have address on it, but it is ID :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
Please suggest what to do for the 3rd proof. I live with my parents and everything (Bills) are in their names.

Please Help!! Thanks so much for your help!!
Look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



tanvilamba said:


> If your neighbours would not be available to take with you to the police station, you can request the cops to come to your home or you can get the forms from them and return them to the police station once you have them filled and have got your neighbors' signatures.
> 
> Just accompany the filled forms with a copy of Id proof and attach a photograph to the form.
> 
> When I got my last passport issued, my dad gave the cops Scotch bottles and they were ready to do anything for us... LOL
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


LOL!!!! That is amazing!!! I guess cash should do too 
Another thing is, will I need to give them my record of bank transactions from my passbook from last year...I don't want to give them that...I hope you know the reason why 

*What forms will I need to fill out? How do I get these form?* Could you please elaborate...Thanks so much!!
Another thing is, does the PSK send the whole file to the local police station? Or are we meant to prepare our own file and give it to them?

Look forward to your reply. Thanks so much for your prompt reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> LOL!!!! That is amazing!!! I guess cash should do too
> Another thing is, will I need to give them my record of bank transactions from my passbook from last year...I don't want to give them that...I hope you know the reason why
> 
> What forms will I need to fill out? How do get these form? Could you please elaborate...Thanks so much!!
> Another thing is, does the PSK send the whole file to the local police station? Or are we meant to prepare our own file and give it to them?
> 
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks so much for your prompt reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Cash would absolutely do!! 

Giving the copy of bank transactions from past year is something you would have to do if you submitted it at the PSK. 

They would just be simple forms(asking for basic details) and you would get them at the police station. 

The PSK does send the complete file to the police station, however just to be safe you can get a folder and arrange the documents and just hand it over. 

Just 1 small suggestion, If possible take a male member of your family with you to the police station. The cops are bound to behave better that way.(Indian cops.. eek) 

hope i ve not missed anything.  

Thanks, 
Tanvi

P.S. : believe it or not the cops do work on weekends. I got my police verification done on Sundays both the time.


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> Cash would absolutely do!!
> 
> Giving the copy of bank transactions from past year is something you would have to do if you submitted it at the PSK.
> 
> They would just be simple forms(asking for basic details) and you would get them at the police station.
> 
> The PSK does send the complete file to the police station, however just to be safe you can get a folder and arrange the documents and just hand it over.
> 
> Just 1 small suggestion, If possible take a male member of your family with you to the police station. The cops are bound to behave better that way.(Indian cops.. eek)
> 
> hope i ve not missed anything.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi
> 
> P.S. : believe it or not the cops do work on weekends. I got my police verification done on Sundays both the time.


Oh Waow!!! Cops working on the weekends is a shocker!! 

I will surely take my dad with me. 
Even better, I'm hoping (if the cash works it's wonders) some way we can get them to our house to get the verification done. 
About the file, I will prepare the exact copy of what I submitted to the PSK.

Can my dad collect these forms from the police station or will I have to go myself?
I know it might sound silly, but how long did it take your file to be sent back to the PSK for the final processing?

Look forward to your reply. Thanks a tonne!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Oh Waow!!! Cops working on the weekends is a shocker!!
> 
> I will surely take my dad with me.
> Even better, I'm hoping (if the cash works it's wonders) some way we can get them to our house to get the verification done.
> About the file, I will prepare the exact copy of what I submitted to the PSK.
> 
> Can my dad collect these forms from the police station or will I have to go myself?
> I know it might sound silly, but how long did it take your file to be sent back to the PSK for the final processing?
> 
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks a tonne!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Your dad can surely get the forms from the police station. Even I went there once just to show them my face. My dad in law got it all done without even my signature by just
paying 500 bucks extra.. Lol

In our situation, nothing sounds silly.  
The file is sent to the PSK in a day or 2 if they have an online system, and can take up to a week if they send it manually. 

After that just the printing is left. 

1 more thing, from your posts I believe that the RPO for your region is aware of your situation. 
There is a shortage of passport copies going on and you may need to visit the RPO to get the passport on time. 
I had to do it even in Feb and now the situation is worse. 
The RPO would just ask you to write a simple application asking the reason why you need the passport early. Just mention that your visa is being delayed because of the passport. 
As soon as the status changes to in printing you should contact the RPO. 

Hope the information is not too much.. Lol

All the best! 

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

*About to Give Up!!*



tanvilamba said:


> Your dad can surely get the forms from the police station. Even I went there once just to show them my face. My dad in law got it all done without even my signature by just
> paying 500 bucks extra.. Lol
> 
> In our situation, nothing sounds silly.
> The file is sent to the PSK in a day or 2 if they have an online system, and can take up to a week if they send it manually.
> 
> After that just the printing is left.
> 
> 1 more thing, from your posts I believe that the RPO for your region is aware of your situation.
> There is a shortage of passport copies going on and you may need to visit the RPO to get the passport on time.
> I had to do it even in Feb and now the situation is worse.
> The RPO would just ask you to write a simple application asking the reason why you need the passport early. Just mention that your visa is being delayed because of the passport.
> As soon as the status changes to in printing you should contact the RPO.
> 
> Hope the information is not too much.. Lol
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Thank you so much for your quick replies, Tanvi!!
Great!! *So I'll get my dad to get the forms tomorrow, get them filled out, with the neighbours signature, their photos, their IDs attached and my paperwork (exact copy of the file that is submitted with PSK)

Is that all I need? Ooooh and "facility fees* *

*Just writing an application to the RPO stating the delay of visa a good enough reason for them to give me a passport sooner than the rest of the applicants waiting in the queue?? *
I'm getting so worried now that there also seems to be a crisis of the passport booklets. FML!!!! I think I'm on the brink of giving up very soon. Had to get my perfectly fine passport cancelled and now there is a freaking shortage of booklets...seems like my suffering is no where near its end 

Don't know what to do......So over this......

Thanks a lot for your help, Tanvi. I appreciate you putting in your time into such informative posts.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Thank you so much for your quick replies, Tanvi!!
> Great!! So I'll get my dad to get the forms tomorrow, get them filled out, with the neighbours signature, their photos, their IDs attached and my paperwork (exact copy of the file that is submitted with PSK)
> 
> Is that all I need? Ooooh and "facility fees*
> 
> Just writing an application to the RPO stating the delay of visa a good enough reason for them to give me a passport sooner than the rest of the applicants waiting in the queue??
> I'm getting so worried now that there also seems a crisis for the passport booklets. FML!!!! I think I'm on the brink of giving up very soon. Had to get my perfectly fine passport cancelled and there is a freaking shortage of booklets...seems like my suffering is no where near its end
> 
> Don't know what to do......So over this......
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help, Tanvi. I appreciate you putting in your time into such informative posts.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


My pleasure Becky!! 

The application worked in my case. 

I went to the RPO and talked to him. He then asked me to write an application and bam I had a copy of my passport and received the original passport 2 days later. 

Don't give up just yet Becky. Happy Days are near for you too  

Everyone's best wishes are with you!! 

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



tanvilamba said:


> My pleasure Becky!!
> 
> The application worked in my case.
> 
> I went to the RPO and talked to him. He then asked me to write an application and bam I had a copy of my passport and received the original passport 2 days later.
> 
> Don't give up just yet Becky. Happy Days are near for you too
> 
> Everyone's best wishes are with you!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Thank You Tanvi!! 
I'll keep all your tips in mind. Push comes to shove I'll have to go to the RPO again for the 4th time :mmph::mmph::mmph::mmph:

So tired of all this, just want to be with my husband. And right now that seems to be the most unachievable task. Obtaining a passport is a battle on it's own, why do things have to be so difficult :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

Hope things work out. Thank so much once again for your help and support. Don't see the happiness anywhere to be honest, feel so stuck in all this drama, first submitting the application for passport re-issue and now the police verification. 
Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dip8

Becky26 said:


> Hey Dip8,
> 
> Thanks so very much for such a quick response.
> I haven't received any call from the police yet. I have been waiting for it all this week and now tomorrow being Friday makes me wonder if they will be in party/weekend mood and if they will leave the processing for until next week
> 
> Regarding proof of address, I have only 2:- Bank Passbook and Aadhaar card.
> I thought we only needed 1 or maximum 2 proofs of address??
> PSK only took my Bank Passbook photocopy+Passbook entries from the last 1 year.
> I do have a PAN card. I know that doesn't have address on it, but it is ID :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> Please suggest what to do for the 3rd proof. I live with my parents and everything (Bills) are in their names.
> 
> Please Help!! Thanks so much for your help!!
> Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky,
I think 2 address proof will do 
You dont have to give them ur 1yr bank statement. Just the front 2 pages with address and photo will do.
Not sure if they will accept the forms filled by witnesses, the witnesses need to sign it infront of the cops( may be money will do, just try)
Try to google the ph no. for ur local police station. Nd give them a call tommorow.
M 110% sure that they have ur verfication with them. Even if they have no internet, by mail as well , max 3 days
1 week after verification is done, do visit ur PSK to fast process ur application as i told u there is shortage of passbooks. 

Hope this helps

Kind regards, 
Dip8


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Dip8 said:


> Hi becky,
> I think 2 address proof will do
> You dont have to give them ur 1yr bank statement. Just the front 2 pages with address and photo will do.
> Not sure if they will accept the forms filled by witnesses, the witnesses need to sign it infront of the cops( may be money will do, just try)
> Try to google the ph no. for ur local police station. Nd give them a call tommorow.
> M 110% sure that they have ur verfication with them. Even if they have no internet, by mail as well , max 3 days
> 1 week after verification is done, do visit ur PSK to fast process ur application as i told u there is shortage of passbooks.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Kind regards,
> Dip8


Hey Dip8,

Thank you so much for your reply.
The best option for me in this situation would be to get the cops to come to my house, that way they can meet my neighbours and get them to witness/sign the forms in front of their own eyes (that's what happened the last 2 times police verification came).

Good to know that 2 address proofs are enough and that I won't need to give them the 1 year transaction records. Thanks for clearing that out!!

*One more question, how would I get inside PSK without an appointment to request a priority issues of my passport in this situation of passport booklet shortage as the PSK doesn't let anyone in unless they have an appointment or they are walk-in applicants for PCC. **Did you mean visit RPO??*
Could you please help me out with this one.
Apologise for so many questions. I really appreciate your help. Thanks so much!!
I look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## zahin_13200

KG_AUS said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am expecting CO allocation for my wife's application any time now and just something has changed today in the immi account making me to think something is happening at the back
> 
> Here is what I've noticed :
> 
> I've uploaded lots of call logs and photographs on 22/07/2014 under the 'Next Steps' section for the applicant and sponsor. For people who haven't seen immi account, 'Next Steps' section has a list of recommended documents and 'Attach' button next to it. Both Applicant and Sponsor have their own 'Next Steps' sections under which you can upload respective documents.
> 
> When I logged in today, I saw the 'Next steps' section under applicant's name says 'No next steps available' and the one under sponsor still shows the recommended list of documents with attach button next to it.
> 
> I am assuming that we've been assigned a CO and he/she has started processing our files. Also I think my wife's (applicant's) documents have been marked as approved hence the section says 'No next steps available' and mine (sponsor's) documents are yet to be approved.
> 
> Quite a theory, isn't it? Using my IT skills to decode behind the scene actions
> 
> Has anyone else with an immi account seeing the same behavior? Finally, it's time to see how AHC will process online applications.
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS




Hello KG_AUS,

Ithink you are guessing it right... this can be happened and that what is the advantage of putting file online.

I have put my wife file as well on 19th Jan hoping to get her CO soon... in my next steps tab it is still showing 'Received'.

Be Patient its Friday today don't know if AHC work on Saturday or not but may be you can get good news early next week....

Good Luck.


----------



## Priya10

Becky26 said:


> No!! Your CO is not new. Your CO code is 15.
> 
> Below is the list of all of the case officers in AHC (including new recruits):-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky, ever grateful for you dedication and help. I went to the spreadsheet from the homepage https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home and it points to a spreadsheet which is not updated. Guess that was the issue. Would u know why ?

Thanks & Regards


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> Hey Remya!!
> 
> Thanks so much for your post.
> 
> I thought that Passport Seva website/PSK was going to change the processing status online of my file if it would've got to my local police station
> Getting worried now...I was not given a checklist of documents that I needed to take with me/present to the officers when they come in for verification :der::der::der::der:
> 
> The police verification (2 officers) for my minor passports came to my house :frown::frown::frown::frown: I never had to go to the police station. This is so crap, I've never been to one in my whole life :Cry::Cry::Cry:
> 
> *Can you please help me with what supporting documents I need to take with me?
> What kind of letters do I need from my neighbours?
> *
> From what I can think, below is what I would need:-
> *1. Acknowledgement Letter issued by the PSK;
> 2. Proof of Address (Bank Passbook, address page with photo and bank's stamp)
> 3. Original and photocopy of the cancelled/surrendered passport;
> 4. Aadhaar Card/PAN Card; and
> 5. Full name, address and contact details of my 2 neighbours- for verification.*
> 
> *Kindly please advise if this is the checklist of "concerning documents" is what I will need. Thanks a lot!*
> 
> I"M FREAKING OUT!!! I HATE COPS!!!! They make me queazy :faint2::faint2::faint2::faint2:
> Please help me :help::help::help::help: Thanks so very much for your time. Look forward to your reply.
> Seniors, please Help!! Thanks!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Relax Becky..So Tanvi has helped you with all the documents that you need to carry...But I had to carry 4 passport sized photos instead of 3 ..So take 4 just in case !! 
Take 2 neighbors along..with their written letters if possible, if not take their signatures on the letter and copy of their ID cards(u need the copy of ID card anyway) ..I typed the letters and had made my neighbors sign  

Police station is not so bad...I had never been to one myself until for the PCC...and I did see people getting beaten up and all..But the writer was nice to me , I was discussing with him about bike auctions that happen at stations and he told me how his parents forced him to come back from Dubai and take this job because it was Government and how he was just getting 10K after working for more than 12 hours everyday and also working on holidays and weekends. And we were having this conversation at 10 PM, as I had to wait in the station for 4 hours!! Because I was not an accused..the police always asked me to sit and make myself comfortable!! They are not so bad after all  All the Best Dear ...Hope you get your passport and PCC real quick !! :fingercrossed:


----------



## karthi.1984

Hey Remya,

have u had any updates from your CO at all?


----------



## remya3012

karthi.1984 said:


> Hey Remya,
> 
> have u had any updates from your CO at all?


None at all...I called AHC yesterday..knowing what they will say!! Told me they cannot give me a date when I might get the grant ..What about you ??


----------



## karthi.1984

remya3012 said:


> None at all...I called AHC yesterday..knowing what they will say!! Told me they cannot give me a date when I might get the grant ..What about you ??


Got a chance to spk to him 2 days ago... he asked me to contact him by 31st july if nothing has happened by then.... so waiting to see if I can get the good news soon..


----------



## remya3012

karthi.1984 said:


> Got a chance to spk to him 2 days ago... he asked me to contact him by 31st july if nothing has happened by then.... so waiting to see if I can get the good news soon..


Once you get your visa..I'll quote you and say..Hey give me mine too :bolt:


----------



## karthi.1984

remya3012 said:


> Once you get your visa..I'll quote you and say..Hey give me mine too :bolt:


yeah why not.... no harm in asking its not like they are granting many everyday anyway....


----------



## jrompeeris

Hi Guys I need Help on 309 Partner Visa;

I applied online on 15th July 2014, by when I will hear or get a mail from CO? and the processing time for this visa?

Cheers,

Jerome


----------



## Sharmaabhi

KG_AUS said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am expecting CO allocation for my wife's application any time now and just something has changed today in the immi account making me to think something is happening at the back
> 
> Here is what I've noticed :
> 
> I've uploaded lots of call logs and photographs on 22/07/2014 under the 'Next Steps' section for the applicant and sponsor. For people who haven't seen immi account, 'Next Steps' section has a list of recommended documents and 'Attach' button next to it. Both Applicant and Sponsor have their own 'Next Steps' sections under which you can upload respective documents.
> 
> When I logged in today, I saw the 'Next steps' section under applicant's name says 'No next steps available' and the one under sponsor still shows the recommended list of documents with attach button next to it.
> 
> I am assuming that we've been assigned a CO and he/she has started processing our files. Also I think my wife's (applicant's) documents have been marked as approved hence the section says 'No next steps available' and mine (sponsor's) documents are yet to be approved.
> 
> Quite a theory, isn't it? Using my IT skills to decode behind the scene actions
> 
> Has anyone else with an immi account seeing the same behavior? Finally, it's time to see how AHC will process online applications.
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS



Hi KG_AUS,

I am sorry to inform you that it doesn't signify CO allocation. It means that you have uploaded max no. of documents and you can't upload more through that process (attach documents).

Whereas, you can upload more docs from the link given at top right hand corner. When you will upload the document from there, you will automatically get it uploaded in the applicant's file and it will be visible where all the uploaded documents checklist is given for applicant (above sponsor link).

All the very best for CO allocation.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## Sharmaabhi

jrompeeris said:


> Hi Guys I need Help on 309 Partner Visa;
> 
> I applied online on 15th July 2014, by when I will hear or get a mail from CO? and the processing time for this visa?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jerome


Hi Jerome,

CO allocation time is appx. 30-31 weeks and processing time is 8-12 months from the date of lodgement.

Please check the below link: CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission 

Regards
Abhi


----------



## remya3012

jrompeeris said:


> Hi Guys I need Help on 309 Partner Visa;
> 
> I applied online on 15th July 2014, by when I will hear or get a mail from CO? and the processing time for this visa?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jerome


 Hi Jerome,

Welcome to the forum!!

30-31 weeks from your DOL is when you shall be allotted a CO, considering the new time frame.
Visas and Migration Family Migration Oct 3 - Australian High Commission

Regards
Remya


----------



## Pari A

Hey becky and everyone,
Had been quiet from few day 
Was working over my additional documents.
I would like to know as to how do we submit all the additional documents to AHC.
We speed post them
Speed post AD them
Courier or send them via vfs
Which way is more faster and safer.

Regards
Pari A


----------



## remya3012

Pari A said:


> Hey becky and everyone,
> Had been quiet from few day
> Was working over my additional documents.
> I would like to know as to how do we submit all the additional documents to AHC.
> We speed post them
> Speed post AD them
> Courier or send them via vfs
> Which way is more faster and safer.
> 
> Regards
> Pari A


Hi Pari,

You can either send it directly to the AHC or send it through VFS..I suggest sending the documents through VFS if there is one in your city as you can track online if it has reached AHC and most likely they receive it the next day itself.


----------



## Dip8

Becky26 said:


> Hey Dip8,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> The best option for me in this situation would be to get the cops to come to my house, that way they can meet my neighbours and get them to witness/sign the forms in front of their own eyes (that's what happened the last 2 times police verification came).
> 
> Good to know that 2 address proofs are enough and that I won't need to give them the 1 year transaction records. Thanks for clearing that out!!
> 
> *One more question, how would I get inside PSK without an appointment to request a priority issues of my passport in this situation of passport booklet shortage as the PSK doesn't let anyone in unless they have an appointment or they are walk-in applicants for PCC. **Did you mean visit RPO??*
> Could you please help me out with this one.
> Apologise for so many questions. I really appreciate your help. Thanks so much!!
> I look forward to your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, 
PSK forward all the applications to RPO after police verification is done . ( approx 1 week after u visit cops)
So u need to visit RPO. 
Thanks


----------



## jigs24

hiii..

i am new here..

I have applied spouse visa on 8th August 2013.. the file got queued on 8th april 2014..
its been more than 11 months and i have still not received the visa.

please help.

thanks..


----------



## remya3012

jigs24 said:


> hiii..
> 
> i am new here..
> 
> I have applied spouse visa on 8th August 2013.. the file got queued on 8th april 2014..
> its been more than 11 months and i have still not received the visa.
> 
> please help.
> 
> thanks..


HI Jigs24,

Your file has been in queue for quiet some time now....I think you should mail your CO or call AHC and ask what the update is. I believe you should get your visa anytime now..before you compete 12 months!! You should probably state that you applied on 8th of August 2013 in your mail to your CO or better..why don't you try calling your CO?

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Naomi16

jigs24 said:


> hiii..
> 
> i am new here..
> 
> I have applied spouse visa on 8th August 2013.. the file got queued on 8th april 2014..
> its been more than 11 months and i have still not received the visa.
> 
> please help.
> 
> thanks..


Hey Jigs24, what is your CO's code


----------



## harman87

*Need help!!!!!*

Hi Everyone!!!!

Can someone please personal msg me CO CODE 1 's email address? That would be great!!! I need suggestion my wife's PCC is expired, should we get it done before CO ask or we will wait for CO to ask? Does my wife has to add my name AND change the address on her passport before PCC? Please help me!!!!!

Thanks
Harman87


----------



## jigs24

Hi Remya,

Thanks for your reply.

My case officer has put the file in final queue and she went for maternity leave.

now I dont know where my file is stuck and with whom.

when i email the AHC, the customer service people reply that the appln is in process. this has been going on for last 3 and half months.

I am just frustrated with waiting and not getting a proper reply.

can u tell me which number should i call?

thanks


----------



## jigs24

Naomi16 said:


> Hey Jigs24, what is your CO's code



Hey Naomi,

can u tell me where is this code written?
I mean is it in the emails from AHC?


----------



## remya3012

jigs24 said:


> Hey Naomi,
> 
> can u tell me where is this code written?
> I mean is it in the emails from AHC?


Hey Jigs,

Please fill the spreadsheet below for reference...
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT...HENEA/viewform

You can find the CO codes in this sheet and also other applicant visa details
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Naomi16

remya3012 said:


> hey jigs,
> 
> please fill the spreadsheet below for reference...
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bt...henea/viewform
> 
> you can find the co codes in this sheet and also other applicant visa details
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ana9ol_52opadhq0qln1azvxx3d5ttlswexky0x2aee#gid=4
> 
> regards,
> remya


thanks remya 
you are a sweetheart


----------



## remya3012

jigs24 said:


> Hi Remya,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> My case officer has put the file in final queue and she went for maternity leave.
> 
> now I dont know where my file is stuck and with whom.
> 
> when i email the AHC, the customer service people reply that the appln is in process. this has been going on for last 3 and half months.
> 
> I am just frustrated with waiting and not getting a proper reply.
> 
> can u tell me which number should i call?
> 
> thanks


Jigs,

When the file is in final queue the file is with a senior case officer and your visa grant should not be affected because your case officer is on leave!! You should call AHC on 011 41221000 and press 1 and 2 immediately and inform them that you have not got an update since your CO went on maternity leave and also that you will soon cross the 12 month global standard time frame..Request them to connect you to your senior case officer..they would know who he/she is.

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Naomi16

jigs24 said:


> Hi Remya,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> My case officer has put the file in final queue and she went for maternity leave.
> 
> now I dont know where my file is stuck and with whom.
> 
> when i email the AHC, the customer service people reply that the appln is in process. this has been going on for last 3 and half months.
> 
> I am just frustrated with waiting and not getting a proper reply.
> 
> can u tell me which number should i call?
> 
> thanks




HEY JIGS ,


DID YOU ASK THE OPERATOR WHAT IS THE NAME OF YOUR NEW CO. IF YES, THEN I BELIEVE YOU SHOULD EMAIL DIRECTLY TO YOUR CO.
THE EMAIL ID WILL BE - [email protected]

JUST TRY MAILING HIM/HER ONCE


----------



## remya3012

harman87 said:


> Hi Everyone!!!!
> 
> Can someone please personal msg me CO CODE 1 's email address? That would be great!!! I need suggestion my wife's PCC is expired, should we get it done before CO ask or we will wait for CO to ask? Does my wife has to add my name AND change the address on her passport before PCC? Please help me!!!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Harman87


Harman,

Considering their format it should be- [email protected]

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Naomi16

jigs24 said:


> Hi Remya,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> My case officer has put the file in final queue and she went for maternity leave.
> 
> now I dont know where my file is stuck and with whom.
> 
> when i email the AHC, the customer service people reply that the appln is in process. this has been going on for last 3 and half months.
> 
> I am just frustrated with waiting and not getting a proper reply.
> 
> can u tell me which number should i call?
> 
> thanks


 HEY JIGS24,

DON'T WORRY. WE CAN VERY WELL UNDERSTAND YOUR FRUSTRATION. WE ARE ALL HERE TO HELP EACH OTHER. HAVE FAITH AND YOU WILL HEAR THE GOOD NEWS VERY SOON. :whoo::whoo:

WISH YOU LUCK. 
:angel::angel:


----------



## jigs24

hi remya,

the first link doesnt work.

for the second one.. my case officer was anu sharma. i dont know her code

thanks


----------



## Naomi16

jigs24 said:


> hi remya,
> 
> the first link doesnt work.
> 
> For the second one.. My case officer was anu sharma. I dont know her code
> 
> thanks


check your inbox


----------



## jigs24

Naomi16 said:


> HEY JIGS24,
> 
> DON'T WORRY. WE CAN VERY WELL UNDERSTAND YOUR FRUSTRATION. WE ARE ALL HERE TO HELP EACH OTHER. HAVE FAITH AND YOU WILL HEAR THE GOOD NEWS VERY SOON. :whoo::whoo:
> 
> WISH YOU LUCK.
> :angel::angel:


thankyou so much Naomi.. for your support!

I have been hopeless for the last 4 months.. only waiting for one email! 

didnt know life gets reduced to this!


----------



## Naomi16

jigs24 said:


> thankyou so much Naomi.. for your support!
> 
> I have been hopeless for the last 4 months.. only waiting for one email!
> 
> didnt know life gets reduced to this!


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

YOUR CO CODE IS 10 
KEEP SMILING BUDDY :rapture::rapture:


----------



## remya3012

harman87 said:


> Hi Everyone!!!!
> 
> Can someone please personal msg me CO CODE 1 's email address? That would be great!!! I need suggestion my wife's PCC is expired, should we get it done before CO ask or we will wait for CO to ask? Does my wife has to add my name AND change the address on her passport before PCC? Please help me!!!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Harman87


Sorry I missed your question...you need get the PCC reissued as per the website..
Family Migration – Questions and Answers
(7th question)

I did not have to change my address or add my husband's name to get my PCC...depends on your PSK I guess...I had to give proof of residence in current address..some ID card- voters id, adhar card, bank statements for a year (nationalized), company HR letter etc..It's better to do it ASAP!

Regards,
Remya


----------



## remya3012

jigs24 said:


> hi remya,
> 
> the first link doesnt work.
> 
> for the second one.. my case officer was anu sharma. i dont know her code
> 
> thanks


Hey Jigs,

Not supposed to mention the name of your CO here...only code..!! Sorry about the wrong link  

Stay Strong Buddy...Happy days are soon to come :whoo::whoo:


----------



## ashwinn

hi guys, wondering if anyone knows the phone number for AHC to call from Australia?


----------



## Jimmy2014

ashwinn said:


> hi guys, wondering if anyone knows the phone number for AHC to call from Australia?


Hi Ashwinn,

Try this number 00119141399900


----------



## harmanbeer singh

COMMON AHC,,,,,,
Wake up

Hope to get jan applicant CO Allocated soon

BEST of LUCK -all of uuu


----------



## ashwinn

Jimmy2014 said:


> Hi Ashwinn,
> 
> Try this number 00119141399900




Hi , just tried to call, saying the number is incomplete or incorrect


----------



## Jimmy2014

ashwinn said:


> Hi , just tried to call, saying the number is incomplete or incorrect


My bad..

0011 9111 41399900

missed 11 in my previous post


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Any news for jan allicants yett??????


----------



## KG_AUS

harmanbeer singh said:


> Any news for jan allicants yett??????


Not yet.. Eagerly waiting!


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

sam88 said:


> Hey Sravanthi well done
> 
> congratulations Enjoy your day and have a safe fun flight
> 
> God bless UZ


*Thanks for the wishes sam88 

Hope you get the visa soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
waiting for the news 

Good luck mate
Sravanthi*


----------



## apg12

Just called AHC they said my application will be processed in August!


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey sravanthi
> Congrats... M so happy for you dear.. Have a great life ahead with ur partner ..


*Thanks a lot Supreet 

Get ready for CO allocation you are next..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

All the very best
Sravanthi*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

remya3012 said:


> Thats Awesome ...Congarts :cheer2: :cheer2: ..Two more flying


*Thanks remya 
Hope u get the grant soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Good luck
Sravanthi*


----------



## tanvilamba

apg12 said:


> Just called AHC they said my application will be processed in August!


Hey apg12,

Did you talk to the operator or your CO? 

Thanks 
Tanvi


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Naomi16 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS SRAVANTHI :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:


*Thanks Naomi,

Is there any update from AHC? 

Good luck
Sravanthi*


----------



## apg12

Spoke to the Operator


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

sandz03 said:


> Hi Sravanthi,
> 
> I am really really so happy for your reunion.:welcome: to Australia.
> As you know I am currently in Melbourne and waiting eagerly for my wife visa to be granted.
> All of you Sam88 Becky Sravanthi Leave me your email in private message we all can still keep in touch.
> Have a safe flight and keep in touch we might need help while we are all in Australia.
> God Bless
> Cheers
> Sandz


*hey sandz,

Awww!!!!!!!!That's an awesome welcome ..  
YAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!! arty:arty:Even I am flying to Melbourne :hippie:
Surely will catch up there :tea: :tea:
many thanks for your wishes
Hope your wife gets her visa soon..not a long way........ :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Good luck mate
Sravanthi
*


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> *OH MY GOD!!!!! I KNEW YOU WERE NEXT!!!!
> 2nd grant from yesterday!!! Many Many Congratulations!!!!
> 
> Wish you a wonderful life ahead and blessed re-union. God Bless You!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the good news with us and for all your help maintaining the SS. I appreciate it!!
> 
> I will have to look for a new recruit to help me look after SS now. Will miss you
> All the best for the future and have safe and fun travels! You deserve this!!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


*Hey becky,

Thanks a lot for the wishes darl  
I will be helping you in maintaining SS, till you get the new one :hippie:
I guess this time there would be a tough competition , coz I can see lot of vibrant members in the forum :thumb::thumb:

And Finally!!!!!the day has come and I will be flying on 30th  

Not a long way for u becky, soon everything will get resolve and the big day is waiting for you :hippie: 

And as sandz said, we never gonna miss..we all will meet in OZ :tea::tea:

All the very best in your life girl
Sravanthi
*


----------



## jigs24

remya3012 said:


> Jigs,
> 
> When the file is in final queue the file is with a senior case officer and your visa grant should not be affected because your case officer is on leave!! You should call AHC on 011 41221000 and press 1 and 2 immediately and inform them that you have not got an update since your CO went on maternity leave and also that you will soon cross the 12 month global standard time frame..Request them to connect you to your senior case officer..they would know who he/she is.
> 
> Regards,
> Remya



hi remya,

thankyou for this number.

i just called and found out that no one knew anything about my application.
noone knew this application existed till now except anu sharma who is on maternity leave! can u imagine! she sent me a mail that the file is on queue but no one else knows abt the application.

wen i called up they assigned me a case officer and found out that my application has been delayed since 4 months. they assigned me right now! after 4 months! when i called up. if i hadnt called up no one wud still know about it i wud be waiting in waste!

now they apologised to me and said call us back on monday and they will expedite the process!

thankyou so much remya for saving my life! 

i cant thank u enough


----------



## human1234

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> hey sandz,
> 
> Awww!!!!!!!!That's an awesome welcome ..
> YAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!! arty:arty:Even I am flying to Melbourne :hippie:
> Surely will catch up there :tea: :tea:
> many thanks for your wishes
> Hope your wife gets her visa soon..not a long way........ :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Good luck mate
> Sravanthi


Hey Sravanthi 
Congrats ... enjoy the best of u in australia .. 
Happy: happy 

Thanks 
Human


----------



## Becky26

Priya10 said:


> Thanks Becky, ever grateful for you dedication and help. I went to the spreadsheet from the homepage https://sites.google.com/site/ahcvisaindia/home and it points to a spreadsheet which is not updated. Guess that was the issue. Would u know why ?
> 
> Thanks & Regards


Hey Priya,

Unfortunately I'm not sure why the link is showing the SS which isn't update :der::der::der::der:
I always add the names of case officers (if there are any new ones) to the following SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



remya3012 said:


> Relax Becky..So Tanvi has helped you with all the documents that you need to carry...But I had to carry 4 passport sized photos instead of 3 ..So take 4 just in case !!
> Take 2 neighbors along..with their written letters if possible, if not take their signatures on the letter and copy of their ID cards(u need the copy of ID card anyway) ..I typed the letters and had made my neighbors sign
> 
> Police station is not so bad...I had never been to one myself until for the PCC...and I did see people getting beaten up and all..But the writer was nice to me , I was discussing with him about bike auctions that happen at stations and he told me how his parents forced him to come back from Dubai and take this job because it was Government and how he was just getting 10K after working for more than 12 hours everyday and also working on holidays and weekends. And we were having this conversation at 10 PM, as I had to wait in the station for 4 hours!! Because I was not an accused..the police always asked me to sit and make myself comfortable!! They are not so bad after all  All the Best Dear ...Hope you get your passport and PCC real quick !! :fingercrossed:



Hey Remya,

Thank you so very much for your reply. Tanvi and Dip8 gave me a lot of information, putting me at ease.

I will keep all your tips in mind when the time comes to deal with the police. 
Will keep you updated. Thanks a lot once again for all your help and kind wishes. This procedure is giving me high blood pressure :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



jrompeeris said:


> Hi Guys I need Help on 309 Partner Visa;
> 
> I applied online on 15th July 2014, by when I will hear or get a mail from CO? and the processing time for this visa?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jerome


Hey Jerome,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per AHC New Delhi website (link to which is mentioned below) the current case officer allocation time frame is 30-31 weeks since DOL:-
http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/vm_processing.html

You do have an option of applying for a visitor visa as this is the most safest time to visit your partner.


Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## karthi.1984

Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Thanks remya
> Hope u get the grant soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Good luck
> Sravanthi*


great news.... congrats and enjoy!!!!


----------



## Becky26

*Online Partner Visa Applications*



Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi KG_AUS,
> 
> I am sorry to inform you that it doesn't signify CO allocation. It means that you have uploaded max no. of documents and you can't upload more through that process (attach documents).
> 
> Whereas, you can upload more docs from the link given at top right hand corner. When you will upload the document from there, you will automatically get it uploaded in the applicant's file and it will be visible where all the uploaded documents checklist is given for applicant (above sponsor link).
> 
> All the very best for CO allocation.
> 
> Regards
> Abhi


Thanks for clearing this out, Abhi!! All the applicants and myself are very anxious to find any leads on the online partner visa application procedure that AHC will be following. Every little bit of information is valuable specially when there is none available :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:
Been on google to find something or an update from DIBP, or even a post on any immigration forum but unfortunately there seems to be no information :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:

This suspense is so annoying for me and I haven't even applied online, I can completely understand what the applicants who applied online must be feeling and the confused state of mind they must be in :der::der::der::der: :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger: Just waiting and hoping to hear something, anything from AHC.

Hope all of your miseries are put to an end soon and AHC starts processing online applications following a better and more transparent processing method.
Good Luck to all waiting!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## prati

Hi,

Is any one getting CO's allocated after Dairy milk.
I am one of the Jan applicants who is eagerly waiting for CO to be allocated.
And all the best to every one who are waiting for the visa grants.

Regards,
Prati


----------



## karthi.1984

Any grants today guys????


----------



## Becky26

*Additional Documents*



Pari A said:


> Hey becky and everyone,
> Had been quiet from few day
> Was working over my additional documents.
> I would like to know as to how do we submit all the additional documents to AHC.
> We speed post them
> Speed post AD them
> Courier or send them via vfs
> Which way is more faster and safer.
> 
> Regards
> Pari A


Hey Pari A,

If there is a VFS office in your city, send your documents through them.
If there isn't one in your city, just courier them (or speed post depending on your preference) to AHC's address which is mentioned on their AHC New Delhi website.

_*"VFS delivers additional documents to the visa office in 24-48 hours."*_ This is mentioned on AHC's website. Just putting it out there in case you weren't aware 
Below is the link where the above is mentioned:-
Visas and Migration Family Migration Oct 3 - Australian High Commission

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Dip8 said:


> Hi Becky,
> PSK forward all the applications to RPO after police verification is done . ( approx 1 week after u visit cops)
> So u need to visit RPO.
> Thanks


Thank you so much for all your help!!! I really appreciate it very much. 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



jigs24 said:


> hiii..
> 
> i am new here..
> 
> I have applied spouse visa on 8th August 2013.. the file got queued on 8th april 2014..
> its been more than 11 months and i have still not received the visa.
> 
> please help.
> 
> thanks..


Hey jigs24,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​**You should contact AHC ASAP!!!* 

- Some applicants who were under the impression that their files are in the final queue have recently had their case officers changed. 
I'm not suggesting that you a change of case officer too, just saying that the applicants had to call AHC to track their application and then AHC informed them of the latest development their file went through.
*- Is the applicant in Australia (onshore) while the file is in final queue? Number 1 reason for delays in visa grant.*
- Are your PCC(s) valid and have enough time left on it before they expire? Another reason of delay.


Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*PCC Dilemma*



harman87 said:


> Hi Everyone!!!!
> 
> Can someone please personal msg me CO CODE 1 's email address? That would be great!!! I need suggestion my wife's PCC is expired, should we get it done before CO ask or we will wait for CO to ask? Does my wife has to add my name AND change the address on her passport before PCC? Please help me!!!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Harman87


As I have mentioned this uncountable number of times to almost every member, *AHC will NOT ISSUE YOU the VISA until YOU PROVIDE NEW/VALID PCC to the AHC.*
The longer you wait the more time you will lose and as thread member Tanvi and Dip8 shared, RPOs are facing passport booklet shortages, you will have to pay a visit to your RPO to request a priority issuance of your passport which takes TIME!!
So better hurry up!!

Speak to your case officer. 
Regarding the requirement of getting the applicant's re-issued to add the name of the spouse depends on your PSK. Some require the passport to be 100% updated and correct information while others don't.

*I am going through the process of passport re-issue to get my husband's name on my passport and updating my residential address. My PSK wouldn't allow me to apply for PCC without updating my passport. I didn't know of this and lost the fees that I paid to get my PCC INR500 down the toilet.
My passport re-issue application has been submitted to the PSK and now I'm waiting for police verification.*

*Contact your PSK first, tell them your situation. Ask them if they will issue you the PCC without getting the updates done (applicants on this thread didn't have to get their passports re-issue) and then call AHC. Tell your AHC that you will need a PCC request letter (new rule of PSKs) from her and that you will need to apply for a re-issue of passport which takes TIME!! 
So she needs to tell you what you need to do ASAP!!.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*AHC Contact Details*



ashwinn said:


> hi guys, wondering if anyone knows the phone number for AHC to call from Australia?



The *direct line for AHC New Delhi is 0011 91 11 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.*
*0011 is for International Call
91 is India's Country Code
11 is the City Code for New Delhi
the rest that follows is AHC's phone number.* Let us know if this works 

Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. *The wait could be between 30-45 minutes on average so be patient. Be very polite on the phone as the calls maybe recorded.* Once you reach the front of the queue, you'll get through to an operator, you know what to do after that.

*Keep your Passport (for passport number) and Partner Visa Application File Acknowledgement Letter (for the application file number) with you as they need these two pieces of information for your identification.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck. Feel free to ask if you have more questions. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



apg12 said:


> Just called AHC they said my application will be processed in August!


Better than no news, ey!!
Not too long to go now. Thanks for updating us.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Sravanthi sushanth said:


> *Hey becky,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the wishes darl
> I will be helping you in maintaining SS, till you get the new one :hippie:
> I guess this time there would be a tough competition , coz I can see lot of vibrant members in the forum :thumb::thumb:
> 
> And Finally!!!!!the day has come and I will be flying on 30th
> 
> Not a long way for u becky, soon everything will get resolve and the big day is waiting for you :hippie:
> 
> And as sandz said, we never gonna miss..we all will meet in OZ :tea::tea:
> 
> All the very best in your life girl
> Sravanthi
> *


*Hey Sravanthi,

Thank you so much for such a lovely and supportive post. I appreciate all your love and care that each and every one of you have for me. 

So happy for you, you deserve it!!! Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Have a fun and safe flight. 
Thanks for all your help. Hoping someone would volunteer 

Take Care darl!! God Bless You!!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*CO Allocation*



prati said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is any one getting CO's allocated after Dairy milk.
> I am one of the Jan applicants who is eagerly waiting for CO to be allocated.
> And all the best to every one who are waiting for the visa grants.
> 
> Regards,
> Prati


Hey Prati,

SS user srini.naik has been allocated a case officer. AHC is almost finished with allocating case officers to December 2013 applications. Another 2-3 weeks maximum, the January 2014 applications should be getting their case officers. 

Don't worry, not very long to go now.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## prati

Becky26 said:


> Hey Prati,
> 
> SS user srini.naik has been allocated a case officer. AHC is almost finished with allocating case officers to December 2013 applications. Another 2-3 weeks maximum, the January 2014 applications should be getting their case officers.
> 
> Don't worry, not very long to go now.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thank you Becky


----------



## Becky26

prati said:


> Thank you Becky


No worries, happy to help! 
Good Luck!


----------



## Priya10

Becky26 said:


> Hey Priya,
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not sure why the link is showing the SS which isn't update :der::der::der::der:
> I always add the names of case officers (if there are any new ones) to the following SS:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky, will do so from now on.


----------



## Becky26

*Passport Re-Issue- Police Verification*

Hey All,

Hope everyone had a not too busy Friday 
As shared last night a very flabbergasted post regarding police verification for my passport re-issue procedure.

Today my dad went to the IGP (Inspector General Of Police) to get an update on if they had received my application file from the concerned PSK and the officer logged onto their system to check and they said that they haven't received my file yet.
The officer said that the file is still at the PSK (thats what the application tracker on passport seva is showing) "Passport application is under review at the PSK". Another file of mine on which someone seems to be sleeping :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:

The IGP even told my dad that when the file is sent from PSK, the local police station will receive it first and the officer from that station will call you on the contact number that we provided to arrange a time when they can go to your house to get the relevant paperwork done.

Pretty much, don't worry and that they will contact you once the file is with them. Don't know what to do other than to just wait and hope that the file is sent to the local police station soon.

Just thought of letting you guys know of this update. 
Thanks once again for all your help.
Have a nice weekend.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi becky
> Dont worry.. As soon as ur passport application recieved by ur nearest police station.. They will dnt even call uh.. Either they will visit ur home directly n den asked for relevant documents if they will need or they will call upon ur nmbr n ask uh to visit the polica station.. They will olso ask u to take documents with uh if they need..
> Remember they will ask uh for some fees i.e CHAI PAAANI lol 😄😄.. Jst give them a crispy note of RS.500 (MERA BHARAT MAHAN )
> U need not worry. U help others n everybdy's wishes are with uh.
> Cheers
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

Thanks for your informative post. I appreciate your help :nod::nod::nod::nod:
From the scenarios that you've mentioned in your above quoted post, I WILL be informed either by cops rocking up to my front door or they will call me to come to the police station.

I was only worried about the police not contacting me at all and my file just sitting under a pile of other files.
And YES!!! Mera Bharat IS Mahan!! No doubt. INR500 is a very small price to pay to get the positive police report sent back to the PSK as it is (not that there is anything negative in my background, I've read people who didn't give chai paani money got their files stuck in the police station for months or some even got negative police reports sent to the PSK causing major problems) and then get the passport printed and delivered to me. I will happily give them some extra "CHAI PAANI" as long as they send my file back to PSK in a matter of days.

Just waiting for things to happen......and hating life 

*How's things on your end? Any news on case officer allocation? Did you call AHC?*
Hope you get a case officer soon. Good Luck!!
Thanks again for your help, kind wishes and prayers. Will definitely remember the tips you gave 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Becky26 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Hope everyone had a not too busy Friday
> As shared last night a very flabbergasted post regarding police verification for my passport re-issue procedure.
> 
> Today my dad went to the IGP (Inspector General Of Police) to get an update on if they had received my application file from the concerned PSK and the officer logged onto their system to check and they said that they haven't received my file yet.
> The officer said that the file is still at the PSK (thats what the application tracker on passport seva is showing) "Passport application is under review at the PSK". Another file of mine on which someone seems to be sleeping :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey becky , you have applied for normal passport seva , so most probably you will get police Enquiry after 15 days , and keep your phone handy because if you miss call then they will call on their convenience,
> Also bring all zerox copy, original copy of ID's of yours and witness
> and 3 photo graphs,
> 
> 
> Is your police enquiry is post passport issue?
> 
> My passport received before police enquiry in 13 working days.
> So mostly you will receive in 13 to 15 days .


----------



## loveforever

hi becky

seriously life is hell when u waiting on visa. not even second go without thinking of it.

one thing is bothering me so i just thought ask u guys

first on 16th july i spoke to operator to know abt status and papers that i uploaded

they said we havn't receive ur papers but ur file is in queue

so uploaded papers again and called them after week to ask same questions and they said still we havn't receive anything and papers should be less than 5 mb

now i uploaded papers immediately and called them next day 

now they operator said we have received ur papers and they have been forward to ur co which has been changed and ur file in not in queue

is it possible that they took out my file from queue bcz they had to upload my papers

don't know may be I'm wrong or operators could be wrong u knw how they work

i avoiding to call them bacoz in last 2 weeks i called them 4 times don't wanna annoy them 

next week my agent going to mail them in full detail just to what is happening if i dont receive reply within week then i ll call them 

what do u suggest becky please reply

thanks for ur help
keep it up


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



dron said:


> Hey becky , you have applied for normal passport seva , so most probably you will get police Enquiry after 15 days , and keep your phone handy because if you miss call then they will call on their convenience,
> Also bring all zerox copy, original copy of ID's of yours and witness
> and 3 photo graphs,
> 
> 
> Is your police enquiry is post passport issue?
> 
> My passport received before police enquiry in 13 working days.
> So mostly you will receive in 13 to 15 days .


Hey dron,

Thanks so much for your post. 
I'm not sure how to check what kind of police enquiry is required for mine. How do I check this?
Look forward to your reply. Thanks once again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Hey dron,
> 
> Thanks so much for your post.
> I'm not sure how to check what kind of police enquiry is required for mine. How do I check this?
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks once again.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, 

It would be mentioned on the acknowledgement you received from the PSK. Yours would be pre issue enquiry anyway because post issue is for tatkal. 

Best wishes with you  

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

*Let Agent do his Job!*



loveforever said:


> hi becky
> 
> seriously life is hell when u waiting on visa. not even second go without thinking of it.
> 
> one thing is bothering me so i just thought ask u guys
> 
> first on 16th july i spoke to operator to know abt status and papers that i uploaded
> 
> they said we havn't receive ur papers but ur file is in queue
> 
> so uploaded papers again and called them after week to ask same questions and they said still we havn't receive anything and papers should be less than 5 mb
> 
> now i uploaded papers immediately and called them next day
> 
> now they operator said we have received ur papers and they have been forward to ur co which has been changed and ur file in not in queue
> 
> is it possible that they took out my file from queue bcz they had to upload my papers
> 
> don't know may be I'm wrong or operators could be wrong u knw how they work
> 
> i avoiding to call them bacoz in last 2 weeks i called them 4 times don't wanna annoy them
> 
> next week my agent going to mail them in full detail just to what is happening if i dont receive reply within week then i ll call them
> 
> what do u suggest becky please reply
> 
> thanks for ur help
> keep it up


Hey loveforever,

Thank you for your kind words. Happy to help 

First, I suggested this to another member of this thread and it worked wonders for her. They know who they are  
*You have an agent. Get them to do all this enquiry for you. What are you paying them for after all?? *You don't call AHC. The reason why they might not be giving you a straight answer is because you have an agent. And when you are calling AHC knows that your agent is either lazy or good for nothing.
Get the agent to write an email requesting what the next course of action is for you as per them.

I unfortunately am not sure why you're file was sent back to the initial stage of assessment. Major reason of the above happening was you being onshore for so long. AHC just pushed your file back as it must have reached the front of the final queue at least 3 times by now (if we are taking an average of 30 days in final queue before AHC grants the visa).
So not getting an update from you of when you will be getting offshore, they simple pushed the file back.

Right!! bug your agent he/she should be the one doing all the sweating for you, not you. Get an updated from them and then plan accordingly.
If you take my advice, get offshore!!

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Naomi16

Hey Becky,


Can you please confirm if you received my recent message say like 5 mins back.
I don't know but something or the other happens to my laptop as soon as I press submit . :rant::rant::rant:


----------



## Becky26

Naomi16 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> 
> Can you please confirm if you received my recent message say like 5 mins back.
> I don't know but something or the other happens to my laptop as soon as I press submit . :rant::rant::rant:


Hey Naomi,

Yes!! I have received your message 
Gonna read it now 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## connectwithsiva

Thank you so much for your advice. may i know when you did your PCC and Medical?? did the case officer ask you to do Medicals and PCC or you had already got your PCC 

thanks,
siva kumar



Arvi_krish said:


> Hi siva kumar,
> 
> My husband is an Australian citizen and v got married in 2013. I applied for my tourist visa on july 2nd and got approved on 8th July for 1 year multiple entry. So I guess there is not much issue whether u apply b4 or after.


----------



## Ansh311

Hi becky..just to inform you... I got the confirmation of tourist visa withdrawal on friday..
Nothing yet about partner visa.


----------



## remya3012

jigs24 said:


> hi remya,
> 
> thankyou for this number.
> 
> i just called and found out that no one knew anything about my application.
> noone knew this application existed till now except anu sharma who is on maternity leave! can u imagine! she sent me a mail that the file is on queue but no one else knows abt the application.
> 
> wen i called up they assigned me a case officer and found out that my application has been delayed since 4 months. they assigned me right now! after 4 months! when i called up. if i hadnt called up no one wud still know about it i wud be waiting in waste!
> 
> now they apologised to me and said call us back on monday and they will expedite the process!
> 
> thankyou so much remya for saving my life!
> 
> i cant thank u enough



Hi Jigs,

We are all here to help each other  Do give them a call on monday and I am sure you should get your visa by 1st week of August...you finish you 12 months from DOL on 8th August after all.

All the best !! :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Remya


----------



## 496402-dron

Becky26 said:


> Hey dron,
> 
> Thanks so much for your post.
> I'm not sure how to check what kind of police enquiry is required for mine. How do I check this?
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks once again.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky this is sequence of sms you will receive if you have subscribed sms service

Thanks for opting Passport Seva SMS Services. You will receive updates on your File No. 123456789 through SMS.

Passport printing initiated for your File No. 123456789 .You will receive SMS once your passport is printed.

123456789: Police Verification initiated. Contact SP Office, District (city name ), if not done in 3 weeks

Passport printed for your File No. 123456789 .You will receive SMS once it is dispatched by speed post.

123456789: Passport No. 0000000 dispatched on 00/00/2014 and can be tracked using Speed Post Tracking No: xyz

123456789: Police has submitted Clear report for your Current Address.


----------



## harman87

*Hi Everyone!!!!
Monday tomorrow everyone. Another week. Best of luck to everyone!!! Hopefully we will get some grants tomorrow.*


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Hi everyone... 

Yes hopefully this week may be a bliss.

Eagerly waiting.

Warm regards
Parul


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Ansh311 said:


> Hi becky..just to inform you... I got the confirmation of tourist visa withdrawal on friday..
> Nothing yet about partner visa.


Hey Ansh,

Hope you are doing well. Thanks so much for updating us. I have added this information to your application details in the main SS.
I'm so sorry to hear that AHC is taking so long to process your file. I hope you get your visa ASAP!!

Is there any way possible for you to find out how long the ASIO will take to give you clearance or perhaps how far along they are in processing your security checks.
This is such a nightmare :smash::smash::smash::smash:

*Just for my knowledge:- Does AHC refund the applicant the visitor visa application fees when the application is withdrawn?*

Good Luck man!!! Our prayers are with you and your partner. Thanks again for updating us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!!!*



dron said:


> Hey becky this is sequence of sms you will receive if you have subscribed sms service
> 
> Thanks for opting Passport Seva SMS Services. You will receive updates on your File No. 123456789 through SMS.
> 
> Passport printing initiated for your File No. 123456789 .You will receive SMS once your passport is printed.
> 
> 123456789: Police Verification initiated. Contact SP Office, District (city name ), if not done in 3 weeks
> 
> Passport printed for your File No. 123456789 .You will receive SMS once it is dispatched by speed post.
> 
> 123456789: Passport No. 0000000 dispatched on 00/00/2014 and can be tracked using Speed Post Tracking No: xyz
> 
> 123456789: Police has submitted Clear report for your Current Address.


Hey dron,

Thanks for your reply.
Please check your private message. 
Thanks 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Hi everyone 
I was not online in the forum .. do anyone got grant last week.
####
&& I posted my additional documents last week , n waiting for the next update on my case ??
Co ask me to send photos but not more than but I send a bit more just to show my strong relationship n case too..
So sending more photos will impact bad impression on CO 
Plz ans me experts

Thanks 
Human


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Hi everyone
> I was not online in the forum .. do anyone got grant last week.
> ####
> && I posted my additional documents last week , n waiting for the next update on my case ??
> Co ask me to send photos but not more than but I send a bit more just to show my strong relationship n case too..
> So sending more photos will impact bad impression on CO
> Plz ans me experts
> 
> Thanks
> Human


Don't worry, there is no such thing as "too many photos".

This is what I learnt from my experience. My first 820/801 application was rejected on the grounds of not enough evidence. So when I re-applied this time, no matter what the partner visa checklist said regarding the number of photos or how many pages long the communication history should be, I sent what I wanted to send.

So more photos will never have a bad impression, it will only add brownie points to your case. So relax and wait for your case officer to either contact you or forward your file to the final queue.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 5th/Last Week of July 2014*

Dear Members,

Hope everyone had a relaxing weekend. Thank God for the slow but steady speed of visa grants this month. It's been much better than June for sure. 14 visas have been granted so far and I'm hoping there will be at least 10 more before the month ends.

Crazy that July is almost towards it's end. 7 months of year 2014 are going to be over soon. Below is the updated prediction list for the 5th and last week of July 2014:-

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
gaurav.a.shah---------------108-----------------------304lane:
loveforever-----------------112-----------------------340
UserS-----------------------82-----------------------329lane:
harman87--------------------80------------------------300
a_30july---------------------68------------------------357------> Fiiinally she got it lane:
Arathi------------------------65------------------------259lane:
scorpionkingpn---------------65-------------------------273lane:
Swapav----------------------66-------------------------248lane:
Sravanthi---------------------57-------------------------252lane:
Chintu88---------------------55-------------------------259lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------56-------------------------308
applepie24-------------------52--------------------------252
apg12-------------------------52--------------------------245
kaurm------------------------46--------------------------243
robinpriya4ever-------------28--------------------------263lane:
remya3012------------------39--------------------------244
karthi.1984-----------------40---------------------------235
tanvilamba------------------39--------------------------248
Parul Ahuja-----------------39--------------------------243
dineshdhanraj--------------27---------------------------237lane:
Sam88----------------------33---------------------------241
Rambo911------------------28---------------------------244
rahul85---------------------26---------------------------230
Priya10---------------------26---------------------------230
raman0082000-------------24---------------------------245
harsingh--------------------21--------------------------229
Sandy123------------------14--------------------------222
sandz03--------------------20-------------------------243
desai369-------------------14---------------------------224
vineetbabbar--------------13---------------------------223
Dairy milk 28/11-----------07--------------------------216
srini.naik--------------------05--------------------------216


All the very best to each and everyone waiting. Praying for more grants this week. Please do share the good news with us when it comes.
Have a great week ahead!! :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*SS Help Needed*

*Hey Everyone!!

Hope everyone is doing well.
As all of you already know, Sravanthi got her visa last week :dance::dance: I am in search of a helping hand who would be able to help me maintain the Excel Spreadsheets and help people on this thread :typing::typing::typing::typing:

Sravanthi has offered me her help until I am able to find a volunteer 
I really appreciate her kind gesture knowing how hectic things can be while moving and with work and life after moving. 
I would like to thank you, Sravanthi on behalf of everyone for putting your time into this thread, maintaining the SS (while having a full-time job), providing us your valuable advice and supporting our dear members in time of need. Most of all you have been a very kind person to me and I would like to thank you for being such a lovely person and being a source of positivity on this thread. God Bless You and hope you have a wonderful life ahead!! :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

I am on the thread most of the time. I am looking for a volunteer who is an active member of the thread and will be willing to help the members, most preferably some who has a bit of wait ahead of them. 
Please private message me if anyone is interested. I look forward to your replies. Thank you very much for your time 

Always remember
"Sharing is Caring!"
​Thank you all very much for being a part of such a helpful community and being there for each other in thses difficult times. Good Luck to everyone and I hope you all get re-united with your significant others very soon.
God Bless All!!

Have a great week ahead!!

Many Thanks,
Becky*


----------



## Jump2Aus

Any Jan applicants who got CO allocation ?


----------



## remya3012

Monday Monday.....Lets get some Grants and CO allocations this week !! :cool2: :cool2:


----------



## karthi.1984

Hello Everyone,

Hope you all had a great weekend...... Friday was a bit slow.... hopefully Monday will start flowing some grants and CO allocations.. Another week of waiting starts!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naomi16

Hellooooo everyone :tea::tea:


My file has ultimately, finally , after a wait of 8months 24 days , has been queued for final decision on the 25th July, 2014. Got the mail today morning 

:bounce::bounce:


I hope they end our pain and suffering soon ray::hail::hail:


----------



## karthi.1984

Naomi16 said:


> Hellooooo everyone :tea::tea:
> 
> 
> My file has ultimately, finally , after a wait of 8months 24 days , has been queued for final decision on the 25th July, 2014. Got the mail today morning
> 
> :bounce::bounce:
> 
> 
> I hope they end our pain and suffering soon ray::hail::hail:



CONGRATS NAOMI!!!!!!!!!!! Now the waiting game begins..... Keep counting, wont be long before the most awaited email comes... Good luck.....


----------



## Naomi16

karthi.1984 said:


> CONGRATS NAOMI!!!!!!!!!!! Now the waiting game begins..... Keep counting, wont be long before the most awaited email comes... Good luck.....




Hey Karthi,


Thank you so much 
And good luck to you too :loco::loco:


Your wife's grant can be there any minute now :amen::amen:
Keep on checking your inbox and keep us posted ;-) 

Eagerly waiting for the good news :hat:


----------



## human1234

Naomi16 said:


> Hellooooo everyone :tea::tea:
> 
> My file has ultimately, finally , after a wait of 8months 24 days , has been queued for final decision on the 25th July, 2014. Got the mail today morning
> 
> :bounce::bounce:
> 
> I hope they end our pain and suffering soon ray::hail::hail:


Congrats n start shopping shopping shopping

Regards
Human


----------



## remya3012

Naomi16 said:


> Hellooooo everyone :tea::tea:
> 
> 
> My file has ultimately, finally , after a wait of 8months 24 days , has been queued for final decision on the 25th July, 2014. Got the mail today morning
> 
> :bounce::bounce:
> 
> 
> I hope they end our pain and suffering soon ray::hail::hail:


That's the first good news of the week  Hope to hear a lot more...

Naomi start shopping !! :yo:


----------



## human1234

Hi everyone
I send my docs last week , I think ahc got the docs too so should I call my CO to confirm it or should I wait for email 

Plz reply
Thanks
Human


----------



## karthi.1984

Naomi16 said:


> Hey Karthi,
> 
> 
> Thank you so much
> And good luck to you too :loco::loco:
> 
> 
> Your wife's grant can be there any minute now :amen::amen:
> Keep on checking your inbox and keep us posted ;-)
> 
> Eagerly waiting for the good news :hat:


thanks for your wishes...... will definitely keep you updated...


----------



## remya3012

human1234 said:


> Hi everyone
> I send my docs last week , I think ahc got the docs too so should I call my CO to confirm it or should I wait for email
> 
> Plz reply
> Thanks
> Human




Hi,

I think it's best if you call them and confirm..Saves your time and patience...


----------



## Naomi16

human1234 said:


> Congrats n start shopping shopping shopping
> 
> Regards
> Human



Thank you so much  

I second Remya 
Call them and confirm immediately :boink::boink:


----------



## Naomi16

remya3012 said:


> That's the first good news of the week  Hope to hear a lot more...
> 
> Naomi start shopping !! :yo:



Thank you Remya 
:hug::hug:


----------



## Naomi16

Hello everyone,

I was going through my acknowledgement letter and found the below mentioned statement :


" to ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement" 

But the kind of pattern I have noticed I guess it is according to the date of queuing . :violin::violin:

What do you guys say ...:twitch:


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



Naomi16 said:


> Hellooooo everyone :tea::tea:
> 
> 
> My file has ultimately, finally , after a wait of 8months 24 days , has been queued for final decision on the 25th July, 2014. Got the mail today morning
> 
> :bounce::bounce:
> 
> 
> I hope they end our pain and suffering soon ray::hail::hail:


*Congratulations Naomi!!! :cheer2::cheer2: Finally your CO sent the file to the final queue 
The countdown has officially begun!! Hope you get your visa very soon.
Good Luck darl!! :hug::hug:

Thanks for updating us 

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*DOQ not DOL*



Naomi16 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was going through my acknowledgement letter and found the below mentioned statement :
> 
> 
> " to ensure fairness to all applicants, applications in the queue are finalised according to the date of lodgement"
> 
> But the kind of pattern I have noticed I guess it is according to the date of queuing . :violin::violin:
> 
> What do you guys say ...:twitch:


AHC has always granted visas based on DOQ. I don't know why they say they grant visas based on DOL.
If that were so, then why did SS user a_30july had to wait for 357 days since DOL and 68 days since DOQ to get her visa.

I think they say they grant visas based on DOL so as to avoid the wrath of pissed off applicants.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Ansh311

Becky26 said:


> Hey Ansh,
> 
> Hope you are doing well. Thanks so much for updating us. I have added this information to your application details in the main SS.
> I'm so sorry to hear that AHC is taking so long to process your file. I hope you get your visa ASAP!!
> 
> Is there any way possible for you to find out how long the ASIO will take to give you clearance or perhaps how far along they are in processing your security checks.
> This is such a nightmare :smash::smash::smash::smash:
> 
> *Just for my knowledge:- Does AHC refund the applicant the visitor visa application fees when the application is withdrawn?*
> 
> Good Luck man!!! Our prayers are with you and your partner. Thanks again for updating us.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky.. There is no possible way to check anything with ASIO..
And AHC sends me same copy paste emails that the status is same..
No refunds for any withdrawals .


----------



## Becky26

Ansh311 said:


> Hey Becky.. There is no possible way to check anything with ASIO..
> And AHC sends me same copy paste emails that the status is same..
> No refunds for any withdrawals .


Hey Ansh!

Thank you for your reply. I guess your and my situation is pretty similar. The difference is you're case is stuck with ASIO and mine is stuck with PSK/RPO.
No one really knows how long these two offices take to do what we need we need to get done.

That's a rip off!! AHC should refund the application fees if the visa isn't processed and the application is withdrawn before a decision is made on the file. But then, how else will they make money :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:

Only GOD can help us!! Good Luck man! And thanks for updating us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

No CO to my file as yet &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;
Cant take this anymore.. This survival without my hubby is getting immpssbl day by day.


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> No CO to my file as yet ����
> Cant take this anymore.. This survival without my hubby is getting immpssbl day by day.


Hey Surpreet,

So sorry to hear that you still haven't been allocated a case officer. Did you call AHC today?I remember you mentioned that the last time you called AHC, they said that you will get one in a couple of days.

Did they give you any reason why they still haven't given you a case officer till now, 31 weeks since DOL?

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey everyone
Is that possible if i apply visitor visa n during my stay in australia if my file go in a final que so then what if i go to some other country like figi for a weak ... Will they grant a visa ?
I am looking forward for everybdy's help
Thanks in advance
Surpreet


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Yes becky i called AHC on thursday they told me to give 3 4 days.. Jst one day left for completng 31 weeks.. Wen i called AHC today they told me to wait for this week.. M fed of hearing this.. I even started crying out of my frustration.


----------



## human1234

Hi becky
I want to know that is it ok confirm from CO that did she she got the additional docs which I send her? 
And our CO is same , so can u give me her extension number to call her thru ahc .. coz I didn't find that on the email whuch I got from CO before but I had her email id 

Thanks 
Human


----------



## Aususa8892

Hi everyone  I am new to this but thought it would be a great place to meet other people going through the same process as myself! My partner and I just applied for a 309 offshore visa. He is American and I am Australian. Unfortunately he is in America right now and I am here in Australia! We applied for the visa on the 19th of July. Does anyone know how long it takes for the Australian embassy in America to contact us with our case officer details. I am not really sure how any of it works. We have paid for the visa and have attached all of the documents. When I view correspondence on the right hand side nothing pops up so I guess it has not even been looked at yet? We are hoping to have our visa approved by January as we would like to have a fresh and happy start to the new year. Does anyone know how long it should be before I am assigned a case officer from the Australian embassy in America? Thanks, Felicity.


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey everyone
> Is that possible if i apply visitor visa n during my stay in australia if my file go in a final que so then what if i go to some other country like figi for a weak ... Will they grant a visa ?
> I am looking forward for everybdy's help
> Thanks in advance
> Surpreet





Surpreet kaur said:


> Yes becky i called AHC on thursday they told me to give 3 4 days.. Jst one day left for completng 31 weeks.. Wen i called AHC today they told me to wait for this week.. M fed of hearing this.. I even started crying out of my frustration.


Hey Surpreet,

First things first, applying for a visitor visa could slow your partner visa processing at this stage, now that you are 1 day short of completing the 31 weeks since DOL time frame to get a case officer. 
So you should get one any day.

Now, travelling offshore to any of Australia's neighbouring countries to satisfy the "offshore requirement", AHC claims that the applicants don't have to come back to India per say. But in the past those who have not returned to India faced horrendous delays. And I'm sure that's the last thing you would want right now.
I say this to everyone who asks me this question.
Steer clear of Australia now that you are so close to case officer allocation.
As I've mentioned this uncountable number of times, (cases with no complications) get processes very quickly after a case officer has been allocated. You can see the trends in the SS.

We all know what it's like to be away from our significant others and are in the same boat as you. No one likes to be apart from their partner in no circumstance but then we don't always get what we want and have to jump a few hurdles before getting to the finish line.
So have patience, when you are running low on it just think about me...LOL and I'm sure it'll make you feel better. I've been waiting for over a year for my visa and from what I can tell, I still have a long way to go before my happy ending.

Hope this helps. Good Luck! The fruit of patience is always the sweetest 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



Aususa8892 said:


> Hi everyone  I am new to this but thought it would be a great place to meet other people going through the same process as myself! My partner and I just applied for a 309 offshore visa. He is American and I am Australian. Unfortunately he is in America right now and I am here in Australia! We applied for the visa on the 19th of July. Does anyone know how long it takes for the Australian embassy in America to contact us with our case officer details. I am not really sure how any of it works. We have paid for the visa and have attached all of the documents. When I view correspondence on the right hand side nothing pops up so I guess it has not even been looked at yet? We are hoping to have our visa approved by January as we would like to have a fresh and happy start to the new year. Does anyone know how long it should be before I am assigned a case officer from the Australian embassy in America? Thanks, Felicity.


Hey Aususa8892,

Welcome to the Forum!! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

The procedure and processing time frames for Washington D.C. are different to those of AHC located in other countries. US being a low risk country the standard processing time frame is 5 months as per DIBP website.

This thread is for applicants who have applied to AHC New Delhi, you might not be able to find the information you're after, unfortunately.

Because you are a new member on this thread, I can't private message you either.
I see you are on Australia Forum and a (particular) Moderator from the US (not sure if mentioning someone's name from another forum is allowed here ) has answered your questions. She is very knowledgeable, kind and the best person you can write to to get both advice and help as she has been through a similar process. Although she applied for a Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) Visa and then applied for her partner visa onshore. 
I'm sure you know that already 

Hope you get your visa soon. All the Best!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> Hey Surpreet,
> 
> First things first, applying for a visitor visa could slow your partner visa processing at this stage, now that you are 1 day short of completing the 31 weeks since DOL time frame to get a case officer.
> So you should get one any day.
> 
> Now, travelling offshore to any of Australia's neighbouring countries to satisfy the "offshore requirement", AHC claims that the applicants don't have to come back to India per say. But in the past those who have not returned to India faced horrendous delays. And I'm sure that's the last thing you would want right now.
> I say this to everyone who asks me this question.
> Steer clear of Australia now that you are so close to case officer allocation.
> As I've mentioned this uncountable number of times, (cases with no complications) get processes very quickly after a case officer has been allocated. You can see the trends in the SS.
> 
> We all know what it's like to be away from our significant others and are in the same boat as you. No one likes to be apart from their partner in no circumstance but then we don't always get what we want and have to jump a few hurdles before getting to the finish line.
> So have patience, when you are running low on it just think about me...LOL and I'm sure it'll make you feel better. I've been waiting for over a year for my visa and from what I can tell, I still have a long way to go before my happy ending.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck! The fruit of patience is always the sweetest
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thnz a lot becky,,
My case is not complicated.. It is a crystal clear case.. But the thing is i havnt gt CO.. I can wait for this week.. Actually becky i am all alone here.. My husband could visit me if he get a month off from his work place. But unfortunately his work place busy environmentation is not allowing him to visit India. So i thought of applying visitor visa even i know this will cause delay in my partner visa but i have no other option.. I respect your words can wait for another week. 
Becky whenever i pray for myself to be with my hubby i pray for you too.. Hats off to ur patience.. I really hope u get everythng sorted out and get a grant very soon. You deserve this..
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Thnz a lot becky,,
> My case is not complicated.. It is a crystal clear case.. But the thing is i havnt gt CO.. I can wait for this week.. Actually becky i am all alone here.. My husband could visit me if he get a month off from his work place. But unfortunately his work place busy environmentation is not allowing him to visit India. So i thought of applying visitor visa even i know this will cause delay in my partner visa but i have no other option.. I respect your words can wait for another week.
> Becky whenever i pray for myself to be with my hubby i pray for you too.. Hats off to ur patience.. I really hope u get everythng sorted out and get a grant very soon. You deserve this..
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hopefully you will get your case officer soon and within no time you will have your visa. I'm sure no matter what the situation is, the delay will make it worse. Timing is everything when it comes to applying for a visitor visa. According to me, now is not a good time and most probably will cause you serious wait.

Keep calling AHC and bug them till they give you an answer. 
I know suggesting you to wait it is easier said than done, but that's all you can do right now. If you do decide to visit your partner on a visitor visa, AHC will simply take more time to process it. It will be YOU who will have to go through more of this pain and agony because of having to wait for longer.

*To lighten the mood, the heart and the brain are never in sync. The heart wants to do one thing and the brain tells the other. Only if they both were in sync, life would be so much more easier 
Play Smart!!*

Thank you so much for your kind words and your prayers!! Praying for your case officer allocation ray2:
Hope this helps, all the very best!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Hi Supreet,,
Becky is right
i m in same condition...
My wife is getting inpatient day by day
Bt the reality is we cnt do anything,,
Just have to wait,,
Applying for visitor will delay our processing for suree..
So just hang on,,
Hopefully u get CO SOON


----------



## Maha240606

Hi, 

I have applied online for partner visa 309 application on Jan 13th 2014. My medicals and police check was done by February end.. I want to know how long will it take to assign a Co for me and how long will it take to get the visa after a Co got assigned


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Maha240606 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied online for partner visa 309 application on Jan 13th 2014. My medicals and police check was done by February end.. I want to know how long will it take to assign a Co for me and how long will it take to get the visa after a Co got assigned


lONG WAITING MATE,,
30-31 WEEK FOR CO ALLOCATION
tHEN AVERAGE OF 45 DAYS FOR VISA TO BE GRANTED...

:behindsofa:


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Maha240606 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied online for partner visa 309 application on Jan 13th 2014. My medicals and police check was done by February end.. I want to know how long will it take to assign a Co for me and how long will it take to get the visa after a Co got assigned


Hey Maha240606,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per AHC New Delhi website case officer allocation is taking 30-31 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/vm_processing.html

Once the case officer is allocated (if there are no complications) processing happens fairly quickly. You can see the trends in the SS. 
The case officer sends the file to the final queue after assessing it. As per SS, AHC is taking about 30-60 days since DOQ to approve the visa.
Roughly it takes about 2 months maximum to get the visa after case officer is allocated.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Also I visited Australia in tourist visa for 3 months (April end to July end). Does this visit slow down my visa process ?


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



harmanbeer singh said:


> Hi Supreet,,
> Becky is right
> i m in same condition...
> My wife is getting inpatient day by day
> Bt the reality is we cnt do anything,,
> Just have to wait,,
> Applying for visitor will delay our processing for suree..
> So just hang on,,
> Hopefully u get CO SOON


Not very long to go now for January 2014 applicants. Especially with paper applications, you know how things will happen. It'll be standard procedure.
Good Luck!! Hope you get a case officer soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Also I visited Australia in tourist visa for 3 months (April end to July end). Does this visit slow down my visa process ?


Visitor visa doesn't have any (adverse) affect on the partner visa processsing as long as the applicant is back in India if not by the case officer is allocated then definitely as soon as the file goes for final queue.

You shouldn't be worried as you still have a month or so before you get a case officer. Please do fill out the SS Update Form, thanks!
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Bupa Medical Visa Services to conduct immigration health examinations in Australia*

Dear members,

Just wanted to update people on the thread, those planning on visiting their partner in Australia and also planning to get the medicals done while onshore, please be aware that *Bupa Medical will be conducting visa medicals for DIBP from July 25, 2014 onwards.* 

*Medibank Health Solutions has ceased operations as the department’s migration medical services provider. *
Below is the link to the update from DIBP website:-
Bupa Medical Visa Services to conduct immigration health examinations in Australia

Below is the link to the Bupa Medical Visa Services webpage where applicants can book their appointments and Fee Table:-
Apointment Booking Page:-
Bupa Medical Visa Services
Fees:-
Bupa Medical Visa Services - Fees

Have a nice evening.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Surpreet kaur said:


> Thnz a lot becky,,
> My case is not complicated.. It is a crystal clear case.. But the thing is i havnt gt CO.. I can wait for this week.. Actually becky i am all alone here.. My husband could visit me if he get a month off from his work place. But unfortunately his work place busy environmentation is not allowing him to visit India. So i thought of applying visitor visa even i know this will cause delay in my partner visa but i have no other option.. I respect your words can wait for another week.
> Becky whenever i pray for myself to be with my hubby i pray for you too.. Hats off to ur patience.. I really hope u get everythng sorted out and get a grant very soon. You deserve this..
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hai Surpreet..I completely understand the situation u are in ..but pls don't apply for visiting visa now ..the only result will me more waittttt..we faced the similar situation and our visa was delayed by loooooongggg 2 months because of the inappropriate timing of travel to Australia ..hope u get a case officer very soon ..I know it's very easy to say to wait ..But very hard to be away from your loved one ..keep praying dear ..praying 4 all members on this forum


----------



## raman0082000

Hi All,

by reading all d comments above i can relate myself to al the applicants out there.i think we all on the same boat and d key iis have patience and dont lose hope.

AL D BEST EVERYONE


----------



## tanvilamba

*Make the wait easier*

Hi Everyone,

With AHC becoming more and more unreliable with each passing day, i dont think the wait is going to end soon for most of us.

Today my file has been in the final queue for 40 days and trust me, I started going crazy as soon as July started.:eyebrows::eyebrows:

Then last Monday my mom gave me an idea. She said you've always wanted to lose that extra weight. Why not start now? And she took me to a nutrition club.

Trust me guys, it's been 1 week and life has been good again. There's something i look forward to when i wake up.(other than checking my email LOL)

_My advise to everyone waiting in queue or with their files in wait for a CO, start something you always wanted to do but never got the time. And that would make the wait not a lot but atleast a bit easier._

I reached from asking my husband to book a ticket for me for the same day that i got my visa to telling him that I m not coming until I reach a certain weight. 

I shared this with you guys coz you are the only people who know what it feels like to be at this stage.

ok, enough from me.. Just praying everyone gets their visas soon and the wait is easier for those who still have sometime.

All the best everyone

Thanks,
Tanvi


----------



## Surpreet kaur

robinpriya4ever said:


> Hai Surpreet..I completely understand the situation u are in ..but pls don't apply for visiting visa now ..the only result will me more waittttt..we faced the similar situation and our visa was delayed by loooooongggg 2 months because of the inappropriate timing of travel to Australia ..hope u get a case officer very soon ..I know it's very easy to say to wait ..But very hard to be away from your loved one ..keep praying dear ..praying 4 all members on this forum



Hi robinpriya4ever
I cant tell u wat m feeling ryt now.. Every time i call AHC i faced different ans from operator. Its been 31 week since my DOL. U cann see the SS, i am the only one left to gt a CO to my file which is applied on 24 dec.. Oll i can do is wait for another week..
I really appreciate your concern dear.. Thankew so much for ur support.. What were the complications u faced before ur visa grant ?? Please share
Gud luck for ur life.. Stay bless with ur partner
Kindly share your why u faced delay as i can see u got visa approved in 263 days??
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi robinpriya4ever
> I cant tell u wat m feeling ryt now.. Every time i call AHC i faced different ans from operator. Its been 31 week since my DOL. U cann see the SS, i am the only one left to gt a CO to my file which is applied on 24 dec.. Oll i can do is wait for another week..
> I really appreciate your concern dear.. Thankew so much for ur support.. What were the complications u faced before ur visa grant ?? Please share
> Gud luck for ur life.. Stay bless with ur partner
> Kindly share your why u faced delay as i can see u got visa approved in 263 days??
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hai Surpreet ..in our case the applicant was onshore when the file was in final que because we didn't know when to depart Australia ..so our file was pushed back and put in final que for 2nd time and that was 1 week week after the applicant departed ..we would have got the visa on 28 May but got it on July 15 because of that ..I don't want this unnecessary wait to happen to anyone else ..good luck dear ..


----------



## Surpreet kaur

robinpriya4ever said:


> Hai Surpreet ..in our case the applicant was onshore when the file was in final que because we didn't know when to depart Australia ..so our file was pushed back and put in final que for 2nd time and that was 1 week week after the applicant departed ..we would have got the visa on 28 May but got it on July 15 because of that ..I don't want this unnecessary wait to happen to anyone else ..good luck dear ..


When did you apply visitor visa i mean u applied it before CO allocation or after ur CO allocation? N when did you come back ??
Sorry m asking so many question but please tell me the whole scenario if possible
Thanx in advnv
Surpreet


----------



## £!v!

Hello Guys, 
Need a help from you all... I lodged my application in early february and my medicals were submitted in March...till then i havnt got any email from the AHC... please guide me... 6 months have got completed but i have no CO appointed to my case... &#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Jump2Aus

£!v! said:


> Hello Guys,
> Need a help from you all... I lodged my application in early february and my medicals were submitted in March...till then i havnt got any email from the AHC... please guide me... 6 months have got completed but i have no CO appointed to my case... ����


Hi,

Currently, Case officers are getting allocated for December applicants and still January applicants are waiting:fingerscrossed:. So you have to wait for a month or so.

CO allocation will be during 30-31 st weeks after your application lodgement as per current timelines.


----------



## sinayvalian

*Visitor Visa*

Hi Guys,

When is the best time to get out of Aus if you are on visitor visa and are we notified to leave the country by Immigration?


Thanks


----------



## apg12

Do you think AHC has stopped accepting visas for the rest of this month? When I called they said the visa will be processed in August... I just want this week to be over! We have been in final que for 53 days now!


----------



## Jimmy2014

Hi apg12,

It is quite disappointing that your file is in final queue for close to 2 months now. 

As far as I know, AHC cannot stop taking applications. If that does happen, it will be announced and decided Department of Immigration not AHC. 

Back to your query, Partner visa are not subject to capping i.e. there is no 'fixed' number of the visas they can issue in a financial year. 

Source : immi.gov.au/migrants/family/capping-and-queuing.htm

I should also add (that's my view anyway), you have every right to question AHC as to what's causing the delay. Shortage of staff, too many applications blah blah are not the excuses you should accept to be honest. AHC works under DIAC and are subject to same procedure, protocol of complaints that you can do in Australia or for that matter anywhere in the world. 

My suggestion to you would to ask them to explain properly the reason for delay. You can always ask to speak with the senior CO if you are not getting response from your CO. 

All the best to every applicant on this forum


----------



## harman87

*CO code 1*

Hello lonestar56 & kaurm,

Guys we got the same CO Code 1, can you please give me her EMAIL id? I don't have any direct contact information.

Thanks
Harman


----------



## £!v!

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently, Case officers are getting allocated for December applicants and still January applicants are waiting:fingerscrossed:. So you have to wait for a month or so.
> 
> CO allocation will be during 30-31 st weeks after your application lodgement as per current timelines.


Thanks Jump,
One more question please... Do they chnge their service standards for an application by time... As when I applied for my visa,got a receipt from the VFS saying the CO will be appointed in 10 weeks from the lodgement and the processing time was 7-9 months.... but the time frame is 8-11 months.So what is the real time frame for my case.... Cant understand AHC..


----------



## Jump2Aus

£!v! said:


> Thanks Jump,
> One more question please... Do they chnge their service standards for an application by time... As when I applied for my visa,got a receipt from the VFS saying the CO will be appointed in 10 weeks from the lodgement and the processing time was 7-9 months.... but the time frame is 8-11 months.So what is the real time frame for my case.... Cant understand AHC..


Yes. I think they change on time to time basis...also it depends on the number of applications they receive and number of CO's they have etc.

it was 25-27 weeks last month. Now it has been changed to 30-31 weeks after DOL.


----------



## £!v!

Thanks again,
May I know what is ur current status...if u dnt mind...


----------



## Jump2Aus

£!v! said:


> Thanks again,
> May I know what is ur current status...if u dnt mind...


28 weeks done...waiting for 2-3 more weeks....


----------



## £!v!

Jump2Aus said:


> 28 weeks done...waiting for 2-3 more weeks....


Ohkkk Great 👍Good luck.... i am 4 weeks late then you...


----------



## MM88

Hello all

I am Manasa, I have appllied for spouse visa (sub class 309) on Aug 23, 2013.

I have been assisgned a CO and the application has been queued for final decision on 15 May 2014. Could some one advise on the current time frames for the final approval.

Thanks and much appreciated.

Regards

Manasa


----------



## remya3012

harman87 said:


> Hello lonestar56 & kaurm,
> 
> Guys we got the same CO Code 1, can you please give me her EMAIL id? I don't have any direct contact information.
> 
> Thanks
> Harman


[email protected]


----------



## harman87

remya3012 said:


> [email protected]


Thanks Remya3012


----------



## remya3012

harman87 said:


> thanks remya3012


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> Medicare doesn't need to state anything about your work rights
> 309 visa holder is only added to their partner's medicare card when he/she is granted a permanent partner (subclass 100) visa.
> 
> Technically 309 is a provisional/temporary partner visa hence you get a temporary medicare card. The visa holder isn't eligible for any kind of government payments or benefits (besides medicare) until the permanent visa is approved.
> 
> Your visa grant letter mentions all your working rights and the validity of your visa. If you are not sure, you can check them online on DIBP website using VEVO- Visa Entitlement Verification Online, link to which is mentioned below:-
> Visa Entitlement Verification Online
> 
> 309 visa holders should not have any issues in obtaining Medicare card whatsoever! The Medicare Application Form states who is eligible to apply for it.
> This is what it states on page 1:-
> 
> "People who have applied for a permanent resident visa (except for a parent visa) may be eligible for the Medicare and Pharmaceutical Benefits Scheme programs if they have a visa authorising their stay in Australia and:
> •have permission to work, or
> •their parent, spouse or child is an Australian citizen or holds an Australian permanent resident visa."
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks a lot dear ! That a good info. The lady first asked me are you goin to stay in Australia firstly .. then she is so confused and having bad health and is a little uncomfortable not in position to concentrate properly.. The other day when I went for appointment she clearly indicated me that am going to get a separate Medicare card . The lady at the desk made me panic a little . She said that if you are not having right to work. I dont think I can give you a Medicare card and then she called some person and was laughing at saying she is under a protection visa and I have a blank under entitlements ..the other person mention when it's 309 you just ddont have to look at that data and give ... So some kind of confusion went around . Good that I called my husband to come along other wise I was not in state of understanding what she needs more . He was calm and asked more questions .. I don't have proper info that u posted .. haven't find time to look at it .


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



£!v! said:


> Hello Guys,
> Need a help from you all... I lodged my application in early february and my medicals were submitted in March...till then i havnt got any email from the AHC... please guide me... 6 months have got completed but i have no CO appointed to my case... ����


Hey £!v!,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*Nothing to worry about, as per AHC New Delhi website case officer allocation is taking 30-31 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
Currently AHC should be finishing up with allocating case officers to December 2013 applications. AHC doesn't contact the applicant until a case officer is allocated to their file, it's pretty normal. You can call AHC and get a rough idea of when you would be getting a case officer if you need information.

Once the case officer is allocated (if there are no complications) processing happens fairly quickly. You can see the trends in the SS. 
The case officer sends the file to the final queue after assessing it. As per SS, AHC is taking about 30-60 days since DOQ to approve the visa.
Roughly it takes about 2 months maximum to get the visa after case officer is allocated.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Important Tips*



sinayvalian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When is the best time to get out of Aus if you are on visitor visa and are we notified to leave the country by Immigration?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Best time to depart Australia is as soon you get a case officer or are running in your 30/31 weeks since DOL time frame (waiting for a case officer). If you study the main SS, you'll see many files (with no complications) have been forwarded to the final decision on the same day they were allocated case officer. 

From experience one of the four things are sure to happen if you are not offshore in time:-
1. AHC will inform the applicant that they have forwarded the file to the final decision when in reality they are waiting for the applicant to get offshore. So the applicant is all happy and excited to know that their file is in the final queue when they file in fact is not in the final queue. 
Happened with SS User robinpriya4ever

2. AHC will notify the applicant to get offshore once the file reaches the front of the final queue. On finding out that the applicant is onshore they will put the file back to the bottom of the final queue (to be fair to the rest of the files who are offshore and have been waiting for their visa following the rules (as the applicant is DEEMED to know and satisfy the offshore requirement to get the visa. AHC doesn't need to inform you of this rule).

3. This is new and has happened to a couple of members on this thread. AHC pushes the file back to the initial assessment stage if the applicant doesn't automatically after a certain period of time get offshore from the final assessment stage causing delay.
Happened with SS User loveforever. He is onshore (on a BV and has personal commitments) and waiting for AHC advice the course of action to him.

4. OR AHC will simply wait for the applicant to depart Australia and go back to India to forward the file to the final decision.
Applicant must return to India, this is not a rule but AHC seems to follow this secretly and those who didn't follow it faced delays. So better to return back to motherland rather than cause delay and waste money. 

Right now, time is much more precious than money for partner visa applicants I think. We all have been waiting for the visa away from out partner for so long that every single say feels like a year.

From your details that are in the main SS, you can still have little more time to stay onshore as AHC still hasn't finished allocating case officers to December 2013 applications. You are a late January 2014 applicant once AHC has allocated case officers to mid January applications, thats when you should pack your bags and RUN!! back to India to avoid any delays. 

*BE CAREFUL:-If you call AHC they will say that the applicant doesn't necessarily has to return to India and can simply travel to Australia's neighbouring countries to get the grant. IT'S A TRAP!! DON'T FALL FOR IT!!!! People who have done that in the past had to wait for months to get their visa. You'll waste both time and money. Some had to wait for 2-3 months. Better to come back to India and get the visa on time rather than opting the other option.*

I'm sure you wouldn't want any of the above 4 things to happen to you. Hope this clears the situation. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Very Soon!!*



apg12 said:


> Do you think AHC has stopped accepting visas for the rest of this month? When I called they said the visa will be processed in August... I just want this week to be over! We have been in final que for 53 days now!


Don't think they would stop granting visas now as this is the beginning of the financial year. The only time of the year they stop is during the most DREADED month of June (each year) as it is the end of the financial year for Australia and have most probably exhausted family visa limit for the year.

Don't worry, AHC operators would say anything to get the applicants off their backs, they don't know anything that actually goes on with the applications.
Hopefully you'll get the visa very soon. 
Hope this helps, Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Case Officer Email ID Format*



harman87 said:


> Hello lonestar56 & kaurm,
> 
> Guys we got the same CO Code 1, can you please give me her EMAIL id? I don't have any direct contact information.
> 
> Thanks
> Harman


I have shared this many times and so have other members of this thread, the case officer's email ID's format is their [email protected]

You haven't received any emails from your case officer (ever)? 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



MM88 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am Manasa, I have appllied for spouse visa (sub class 309) on Aug 23, 2013.
> 
> I have been assisgned a CO and the application has been queued for final decision on 15 May 2014. Could some one advise on the current time frames for the final approval.
> 
> Thanks and much appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Manasa


Hey Manasa,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Full Work and Study Rights with Rights to Enrol in Medicare*



lonestar56 said:


> Thanks a lot dear ! That a good info. The lady first asked me are you goin to stay in Australia firstly .. then she is so confused and having bad health and is a little uncomfortable not in position to concentrate properly.. The other day when I went for appointment she clearly indicated me that am going to get a separate Medicare card . The lady at the desk made me panic a little . She said that if you are not having right to work. I dont think I can give you a Medicare card and then she called some person and was laughing at saying she is under a protection visa and I have a blank under entitlements ..the other person mention when it's 309 you just ddont have to look at that data and give ... So some kind of confusion went around . Good that I called my husband to come along other wise I was not in state of understanding what she needs more . He was calm and asked more questions .. I don't have proper info that u posted .. haven't find time to look at it .


No worries, lonestar56! Happy to help 
*309 visa has unrestricted work and study rights and also makes the holder eligible for medicare. This is mentioned on the visa grant letter.* Don't confuse yourself with the technicality as there is none.

Protection Visa is very different from Partner (309/100) Visa. Protection Visa is a Refugee Visa so their visa entitlements can be different to yours. 
People working at Medicare must know this. If there is anyone who is ignorant enough to not know that 309 visa holders have full work and study rights along with medicare facility, please do educate them. 
I'm surprised your visa grant letter wasn't enough for them to just simply process your application and grant you a temporary medicare card without any ifs or buts. 

What else were they expecting for, a letter from Mr Scott Morrison? LOL :typing::typing:

As long you get to enrol in Medicare hassle free, you have nothing to worry about. Hope you're doing well. Take Care.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

oh god what is going on in AHC.. I called ahc today the operator was so rude as if she has the authority to process applications.. They are getting paid for ansrng our phone calls with an appropriate reply to our queries. I asked her the reason for the delay of a CO allocation to my file.. She said no reason. Then i asked her any indicative time when i vill be gettng CO ,, she said i cant tell you the time. She said calling us will not expedite anythng. I asked her i have completed 31 weeks since my DOL she replied we have nothing to do with this.. I jst kept myslf calm otherwise i would have tell her how to deal with the clients. I mean we have paid fees for our visas not to get these rubbish replies. 
becky please help me watshoul i do now .. M feeling helpless


----------



## sinayvalian

Becky26 said:


> Best time to depart Australia is as soon you get a case officer or are running in your 30/31 weeks since DOL time frame (waiting for a case officer). If you study the main SS, you'll see many files (with no complications) have been forwarded to the final decision on the same day they were allocated case officer.
> 
> From experience one of the four things are sure to happen if you are not offshore in time:-
> 1. AHC will inform the applicant that they have forwarded the file to the final decision when in reality they are waiting for the applicant to get offshore. So the applicant is all happy and excited to know that their file is in the final queue when they file in fact is not in the final queue.
> Happened with SS User robinpriya4ever
> 
> 2. AHC will notify the applicant to get offshore once the file reaches the front of the final queue. On finding out that the applicant is onshore they will put the file back to the bottom of the final queue (to be fair to the rest of the files who are offshore and have been waiting for their visa following the rules (as the applicant is DEEMED to know and satisfy the offshore requirement to get the visa. AHC doesn't need to inform you of this rule).
> 
> 3. This is new and has happened to a couple of members on this thread. AHC pushes the file back to the initial assessment stage if the applicant doesn't automatically after a certain period of time get offshore from the final assessment stage causing delay.
> Happened with SS User loveforever. He is onshore (on a BV and has personal commitments) and waiting for AHC advice the course of action to him.
> 
> 4. OR AHC will simply wait for the applicant to depart Australia and go back to India to forward the file to the final decision.
> Applicant must return to India, this is not a rule but AHC seems to follow this secretly and those who didn't follow it faced delays. So better to return back to motherland rather than cause delay and waste money.
> 
> Right now, time is much more precious than money for partner visa applicants I think. We all have been waiting for the visa away from out partner for so long that every single say feels like a year.
> 
> From your details that are in the main SS, you can still have little more time to stay onshore as AHC still hasn't finished allocating case officers to December 2013 applications. You are a late January 2014 applicant once AHC has allocated case officers to mid January applications, thats when you should pack your bags and RUN!! back to India to avoid any delays.
> 
> *BE CAREFUL:-If you call AHC they will say that the applicant doesn't necessarily has to return to India and can simply travel to Australia's neighbouring countries to get the grant. IT'S A TRAP!! DON'T FALL FOR IT!!!! People who have done that in the past had to wait for months to get their visa. You'll waste both time and money. Some had to wait for 2-3 months. Better to come back to India and get the visa on time rather than opting the other option.*
> 
> I'm sure you wouldn't want any of the above 4 things to happen to you. Hope this clears the situation. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky!!


----------



## Becky26

*Call AHC! Again!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> oh god what is going on in AHC.. I called ahc today the operator was so rude as if she has the authority to process applications.. They are getting paid for ansrng our phone calls with an appropriate reply to our queries. I asked her the reason for the delay of a CO allocation to my file.. She said no reason. Then i asked her any indicative time when i vill be gettng CO ,, she said i cant tell you the time. She said calling us will not expedite anythng. I asked her i have completed 31 weeks since my DOL she replied we have nothing to do with this.. I jst kept myslf calm otherwise i would have tell her how to deal with the clients. I mean we have paid fees for our visas not to get these rubbish replies.
> becky please help me watshoul i do now .. M feeling helpless


Hey Surpreet,

I'm sorry to hear how arrogant AHC operators are. I'd say call AHC again. Hopefully someone polite will answer, besides this unfortunately there is nothing else you can do. You shouldn't be scared of the operators. They are not the ones who will be processing your file and so don't know the A B or C of how the files are processed.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and call again, if you can.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sinayvalian said:


> Thanks Becky!!


No worries! Happy to help!!


----------



## applepie24

Surpreet kaur said:


> oh god what is going on in AHC.. I called ahc today the operator was so rude as if she has the authority to process applications.. They are getting paid for ansrng our phone calls with an appropriate reply to our queries. I asked her the reason for the delay of a CO allocation to my file.. She said no reason. Then i asked her any indicative time when i vill be gettng CO ,, she said i cant tell you the time. She said calling us will not expedite anythng. I asked her i have completed 31 weeks since my DOL she replied we have nothing to do with this.. I jst kept myslf calm otherwise i would have tell her how to deal with the clients. I mean we have paid fees for our visas not to get these rubbish replies.
> becky please help me watshoul i do now .. M feeling helpless


Stay calm and keep going!! Calling AHC operators is rather pointless, they only supply generic responses; wait for your CO, at this stage that's all you can do. Once you have your CO allocated have a conversation with him/her; get their direct contact details and follow up as required. AHC provides CO allocation timeframes as a guideline. My CO was not allocated according to the standard published on their website. They grant visas based on quotas and dates; your case may be straight forward however it doesn't mean your visa will be expedited. Stay strong. Ensure you are prepared for your CO to call you. Make sure you ask your CO the right questions (i.e. if additional docs are required what is the quickest means to supply them, i.e. will an email suffice etc). Think about the next step my dear rather than worry about the delays in CO allocation


----------



## Surpreet kaur

applepie24 said:


> Stay calm and keep going!! Calling AHC operators is rather pointless, they only supply generic responses; wait for your CO, at this stage that's all you can do. Once you have your CO allocated have a conversation with him/her; get their direct contact details and follow up as required. AHC provides CO allocation timeframes as a guideline. My CO was not allocated according to the standard published on their website. They grant visas based on quotas and dates; your case may be straight forward however it doesn't mean your visa will be expedited. Stay strong. Ensure you are prepared for your CO to call you. Make sure you ask your CO the right questions (i.e. if additional docs are required what is the quickest means to supply them, i.e. will an email suffice etc). Think about the next step my dear rather than worry about the delays in CO allocation


Thanx a lot dear


----------



## MM88

Hi Becky

Thank you for contacting me.

I tried to update the details but, I was wondering how to do as my case had three case officers so far.

When CO1 was allocated, I was in Australia then after a while CO2 was allocated requesting my PCC (Ive gone back to Inida and supplied PCC) and later when CO3 was allocated after all formalities were fulfilled and again arrived to Australia on tourist visa.

As I was advised by CO3 that AHC was awaiting my departure details to India, I returned to Inida on 26 July 2014.

My DOL was 23-08-2013 in Hyderabad 

Please advise, which case officer name shall i mention while submitting the form:confused2:

Thank you

Manasa


----------



## Becky26

MM88 said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> Thank you for contacting me.
> 
> I tried to update the details but, I was wondering how to do as my case had three case officers so far.
> 
> When CO1 was allocated, I was in Australia then after a while CO2 was allocated requesting my PCC (Ive gone back to Inida and supplied PCC) and later when CO3 was allocated after all formalities were fulfilled and again arrived to Australia on tourist visa.
> 
> As I was advised by CO3 that AHC was awaiting my departure details to India, I returned to Inida on 26 July 2014.
> 
> My DOL was 23-08-2013 in Hyderabad
> 
> Please advise, which case officer name shall i mention while submitting the form:confused2:
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Manasa


Hey Manasa,

No worries!! Happy to help 
If you go through the SS Update Form, you will find an *"Any Additional Info"* box where you can mention everything, including the names of all the case officers you've had since you were allocated the first one and the dates when the subsequent case officers were allocated. 
Once you fill out the Form, I'll add your details to the main SS.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandz03

Hi everyone and Becky !!
I guess there hasn't been any visa grant lately after Sravanthi. 
Which is very annoying.
How far are you with your PCC Becky ?
Keep us posted 
Cheers 
Sandz


----------



## Becky26

*Sooo Over It!!*



sandz03 said:


> Hi everyone and Becky !!
> I guess there hasn't been any visa grant lately after Sravanthi.
> Which is very annoying.
> How far are you with your PCC Becky ?
> Keep us posted
> Cheers
> Sandz


Hey Sandz,

It IS very sad there haven't been any visas granted, case officers allocated or files sent to the final queue.

Thanks for checking up on me  I think I still have a loooooong way to go 
*How far are you with your PCC Becky ?*
To be honest, I myself have no idea how far along I am in this process. I submitted my passport re-issue application. It's been over 10 days and there has been no progress whatsoever.

I have been digging around for some information on why after over 10 days there is nothing happening and found out the I need to visit my PSK AGAIN as my Acknowledgement Letter says that my application is "On Hold"

I spoke to the Passport Seva call centre operator and someone from the Regional Passport Office. Both said that I will have to re-visit either the PSK or the RPO once again as out of counter A, B and C, most probably counter C wasn't cleared because of the huge crowd.

Only 2 counters were open for over 50 people in a queue at the end where the applicants were handed their acknowledgement letters.
Big Thanks!!! to our STINGY government who won't hire more staff to at least process the applications properly, service that we pay money for  

I just remembered they even make the applicants fill out a "feedback form" before the people are let out FORCEFULLY. They don't open the door unless the applicant fills out the form. They applicant has to jot down all of their details like file number, full name, DOB, phone number, etc. It's like if a negative feedback is given, they will hold that person's file......maybe I'm overthinking this but I'm waaaay past over it!!!! Had enough of this crap, it's like I'll never get my old life back which was with my husband and am trapped here :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:

My *Acknowledgement Letter* at the bottom reads _*"Please bring all original documents on your next visit".*_
I took every single document (both originals and photocopies) that could have possibly been requested by the PSK on my appointment day, they still somehow manage to screw things up for the applicants.
Under the *DOCUMENTS* heading the letter reads:-
*"Verified with originals, however confirmation from the issuing authority is required"*

*Additional Document(s) Required to be Submitted?*
No

The department screw up and the applicant has to suffer, this will be my 5th trip to PSK. Both my visa application and passport re-issue application is On freaking Hold, loving life right now 
:faint::faint::faint::faint: :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:

Hope you get your visa soon. Good Luck man!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandz03

Hi Becky, 
I really feel sorry for you hearing about your situation.
I know it's very frustrating. I dont know how your able to bear this pain. If I was you probably I wouldn't have been so patient and would have literally gone into depression. And would pay what it takes to bring this rotten system down and get things moving quickly. 
As mentioned earlier I am equally praying for the progress of both our applications and get done and over with it.
private message me your email address to stay in touch even once things fall into place.
I'm sure God will answer our prayers very soon.
Take care and kindly pass on my regards to your husband.
Cheers Sandz


----------



## harman87

Becky26 said:


> I have shared this many times and so have other members of this thread, the case officer's email ID's format is their [email protected]
> 
> You haven't received any emails from your case officer (ever)?
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky,
thanks for that. My CO is changed, and I haven't received any email from new one. I just came to know 2 weeks ago that my CO is changed. I send an email to her. lets see what she says???:fingerscrossed:

Thanks
Harman


----------



## Becky26

*Private Message*



sandz03 said:


> Hi Becky,
> I really feel sorry for you hearing about your situation.
> I know it's very frustrating. I dont know how your able to bear this pain. If I was you probably I wouldn't have been so patient and would have literally gone into depression. And would pay what it takes to bring this rotten system down and get things moving quickly.
> As mentioned earlier I am equally praying for the progress of both our applications and get done and over with it.
> private message me your email address to stay in touch even once things fall into place.
> I'm sure God will answer our prayers very soon.
> Take care and kindly pass on my regards to your husband.
> Cheers Sandz


Hey Sandz,

Please check your private messages 
Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

harman87 said:


> Hi Becky,
> thanks for that. My CO is changed, and I haven't received any email from new one. I just came to know 2 weeks ago that my CO is changed. I send an email to her. lets see what she says???:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks
> Harman


No worries!! Happy to help, please do update us when you get an update from AHC.
Good Luck! Hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## raman0082000

Hi All,

i called AHC dis morningand they told me my wife file is on the top of queue and when asked about the estimated time for the visa.she gave me the same old answer(12 months global ****)

i wonder how hard it is to make decision

anyway will keep u all updated
regards


----------



## Becky26

*Very Soon!!*



raman0082000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i called AHC dis morningand they told me my wife file is on the top of queue and when asked about the estimated time for the visa.she gave me the same old answer(12 months global ****)
> 
> i wonder how hard it is to make decision
> 
> anyway will keep u all updated
> regards


That's GREAT news Raman!!! If your file has made it to the top of the final queue, the good news is really isn't that far away. You should be getting the golden email anytime this week.

Don't worry!!! Happy days are almost at your door step :dance:
Good Luck!! Please do share the good news with us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## melbourne1710

*Applied for partner visa for my wife and son in India on July 19th*

Hi Guys ,

I came here to Australia on a PR and made the mistake of not including my wife and son in the PR application. I had assumed mistakenly that once I get my PR my wife's (and 6 year old son's) visa will be processed quickly. I have been married 8 years.

1) Are there any cases in this forum recently where the spouse visa was processed quicker than 8-12 months?

2) *Can I bring my wife and son here with me on any other visa?*:fingerscrossed:



The only other option I guess is to take short leaves from work every 3 months to go visit my family back in India.


----------



## karthi.1984

melbourne1710 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I came here to Australia on a PR and made the mistake of not including my wife and son in the PR application. I had assumed mistakenly that once I get my PR my wife's (and 6 year old son's) visa will be processed quickly. I have been married 8 years.
> 
> 1) Are there any cases in this forum recently where the spouse visa was processed quicker than 8-12 months?
> 
> 2) *Can I bring my wife and son here with me on any other visa?*:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> The only other option I guess is to take short leaves from work every 3 months to go visit my family back in India.


Hi,

as far as I know, you are eligible to apply for subclass 100... they will process it for subclass 100 instead of subclass 309 as you have been married for more than 2 years..... you can meanwhile bring them on tourist visa until you get a co allocated... the global timeframe is 8 months in your case.... tourist visa would be better in your case to save u time and money from going back and forth....

feel free to ask if you need any help...


----------



## lonestar56

Becky26 said:


> No worries, lonestar56! Happy to help
> 309 visa has unrestricted work and study rights and also makes the holder eligible for medicare. This is mentioned on the visa grant letter. Don't confuse yourself with the technicality as there is none.
> 
> Protection Visa is very different from Partner (309/100) Visa. Protection Visa is a Refugee Visa so their visa entitlements can be different to yours.
> People working at Medicare must know this. If there is anyone who is ignorant enough to not know that 309 visa holders have full work and study rights along with medicare facility, please do educate them.
> I'm surprised your visa grant letter wasn't enough for them to just simply process your application and grant you a temporary medicare card without any ifs or buts.
> 
> What else were they expecting for, a letter from Mr Scott Morrison? LOL :typing::typing:
> 
> As long you get to enrol in Medicare hassle free, you have nothing to worry about. Hope you're doing well. Take Care.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Yeah I thought it would be hassle free and also i have read few post on this forum abt it . I was just shocked , she called n number of people to find out that 309 visa doesn't need any data under entitlements,it's okay to be a blank ,she first gave a fresh form to fill up again and then she said no need this a temporary visa , she checked my grant letter and said there is nothing in there , and repeated the statement"until Pr is granted or visa is with drawn " in the validity row on phone .. finally she issues a temporary card on the top she asks us can she have the grant letter with her for further ref ( I thought thats for her info only she can do anything she wishes ) I don't understand why she mentioned under protection( I am not a refugee , she treated me as one ) . She mentioned on the phone call that she's having severe headache.. she almost spent half an hr on that ..


----------



## melbourne1710

karthi.1984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> as far as I know, you are eligible to apply for subclass 100... they will process it for subclass 100 instead of subclass 309 as you have been married for more than 2 years..... you can meanwhile bring them on tourist visa until you get a co allocated... the global timeframe is 8 months in your case.... tourist visa would be better in your case to save u time and money from going back and forth....
> 
> feel free to ask if you need any help...



Thanks for your reply Karthi. If my wife and son come here on a tourist visa will that affect processing times for the partner visa ? Also, how long can they stay in Australia on a tourist or a visitor visa.

Thanks again.

Ashwin


----------



## girlaussie

You did show your wife & child as Non Migrating members or you simply didn't add them at all?

Girl Aussie



melbourne1710 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I came here to Australia on a PR and made the mistake of not including my wife and son in the PR application. I had assumed mistakenly that once I get my PR my wife's (and 6 year old son's) visa will be processed quickly. I have been married 8 years.
> 
> 1) Are there any cases in this forum recently where the spouse visa was processed quicker than 8-12 months?
> 
> 2) *Can I bring my wife and son here with me on any other visa?*:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> The only other option I guess is to take short leaves from work every 3 months to go visit my family back in India.


----------



## melbourne1710

girlaussie said:


> You did show your wife & child as Non Migrating members or you simply didn't add them at all?
> 
> Girl Aussie



I did add them and they both were asked to undertake medical and submit form 80 , 1221. My wife had to get her PCC too along with me.


Will this speed up the process now 

Thanks


----------



## girlaussie

Oh fair enough, she can apply for Partner Visa 309/100, as you have a dependent child from this relationship so hopefully she may get PR visa instead of TR. 

I am assuming she did her medical/PCC when you applied so perhaps they are not valid as their validity is for one year only. CO will ask for new one.

Girl Aussie



melbourne1710 said:


> I did add them and they both were asked to undertake medical and submit form 80 , 1221. My wife had to get her PCC too along with me.
> 
> 
> Will this speed up the process now
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Maha240606

Hi becky , 

Just a quick question out of curiosity. I have read most of the threads over here and everyone says that whenever they call the AHC to enquire about the processing time and the AHC replies a global 12 months time standard.. I just wanted to know if it really takes 12 months and what is the average processing months for people nowadays


----------



## karthi.1984

melbourne1710 said:


> Thanks for your reply Karthi. If my wife and son come here on a tourist visa will that affect processing times for the partner visa ? Also, how long can they stay in Australia on a tourist or a visitor visa.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Ashwin


hi ashwin,

no it shouldn't affect your process until a CO is allocated. with the tourist visa its pot luck.. u might get 3, 6 or 9 months depending on the case officer again... most likely they might give u 6 or 9 months coz u hav a kid and the time of the relationship as well... some times its pure luck mate... where in Melbourne are u?


----------



## sandz03

karthi.1984 said:


> hi ashwin,
> 
> no it shouldn't affect your process until a CO is allocated. with the tourist visa its pot luck.. u might get 3, 6 or 9 months depending on the case officer again... most likely they might give u 6 or 9 months coz u hav a kid and the time of the relationship as well... some times its pure luck mate... where in Melbourne are u?



Hi Karthick 
Please check your private inbox.
Cheers
Sandz


----------



## sandz03

Hi All, 

I am hoping that today would not be a boring day as the previous 3 days we had. 
Lets hope for some grants.
Continue praying.

Cheers guys.
Sandz


----------



## melbourne1710

sandz03 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am hoping that today would not be a boring day as the previous 3 days we had.
> Lets hope for some grants.
> Continue praying.
> 
> Cheers guys.
> Sandz



Hi Sandz,

What has your visa application and processing timeline been so far. Could you tell us. It would be helpful for the rest of us who have applied or about to apply.

Thanks.
Ashwin


----------



## melbourne1710

:fingerscrossed:


karthi.1984 said:


> hi ashwin,
> 
> no it shouldn't affect your process until a CO is allocated. with the tourist visa its pot luck.. u might get 3, 6 or 9 months depending on the case officer again... most likely they might give u 6 or 9 months coz u hav a kid and the time of the relationship as well... some times its pure luck mate... where in Melbourne are u?


Thanks Karthik. It is reassuring to know. I will give it a shot.


I live in Heidelberg area.


----------



## karthi.1984

sandz03 said:


> Hi Karthick
> Please check your private inbox.
> Cheers
> Sandz


hey sandz,

I have sent u an email with my contact details as well...


----------



## karthi.1984

melbourne1710 said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks Karthik. It is reassuring to know. I will give it a shot.
> 
> 
> I live in Heidelberg area.


no worries... happy to help... where abouts in india u from?


----------



## melbourne1710

I am from Chennai. I am guessing you are either from Chennai or Coimbatore from your name


----------



## karthi.1984

melbourne1710 said:


> I am from Chennai. I am guessing you are either from Chennai or Coimbatore from your name


iam from Chennai...


----------



## sandz03

melbourne1710 said:


> Hi Sandz,
> 
> What has your visa application and processing timeline been so far. Could you tell us. It would be helpful for the rest of us who have applied or about to apply.
> 
> Thanks.
> Ashwin


Hi Ashwin, 
Please visit the following link and you shall see my details under the user name sandz03

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


Hope this helps.

Cheers
Sandz


----------



## harman87

Hello Becky,

Got an email from CO, she said my CO is changed, this is the third CO I have got for my wife's file. But the old CO said she is going to forward my email to my new CO. Another twist in my file so lets see, whats gonna happen now????

Regards
Harman


----------



## joel84

Hello experts,

has anyone applied for partner visa 309/100 before getting married and have uploaded the documents after marriage?


Thanks


----------



## jigs24

hey guys..

I finally got my visa on 28th july!!! 
after almost 12 months of waiting!!!


----------



## harman87

jigs24 said:


> hey guys..
> 
> I finally got my visa on 28th july!!!
> after almost 12 months of waiting!!!


Congrats!!!
have a gr8 life ahead!!!!


----------



## human1234

jigs24 said:


> hey guys..
> 
> I finally got my visa on 28th july!!!
> after almost 12 months of waiting!!!


Congrats jigs 
Party :: dance : shopping 
Enjoy the moment
Best of luck for future


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



melbourne1710 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I came here to Australia on a PR and made the mistake of not including my wife and son in the PR application. I had assumed mistakenly that once I get my PR my wife's (and 6 year old son's) visa will be processed quickly. I have been married 8 years.
> 
> 1) Are there any cases in this forum recently where the spouse visa was processed quicker than 8-12 months?
> 
> 2) *Can I bring my wife and son here with me on any other visa?*:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> The only other option I guess is to take short leaves from work every 3 months to go visit my family back in India.


Hey melbourne1710,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​**1) Are there any cases in this forum recently where the spouse visa was processed quicker than 8-12 months?*
*Answer:-DIBP's standard global processing time frame for high risk countries is 12 months. AHC New Delhi' indicative processing time frame is 8-11 months. AHC clears majority of the cases within this time frame.
If there are no complications in your case, there are chances of getting approved within the indicative time frame. 
Below is the link from AHC's website stating the processing time frames for the visa applications:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

From experience, there are high chances that your partner will be considered for Partner Permanent (subclass 100) Visa as you have been married for 8 years and also have a child from your relationship. 
Recently SS user dineshdhanraj's partner was granted Partner Permanent (subclass 100) Visa as she met the criteria.
The standard global processing time frame for Partner Permanent (subclass 100) Visa is 8 months.
*
*2) Can I bring my wife and son here with me on any other visa?*:fingerscrossed:
*Answer:- Your family can surely accompany you on a visitor visa. The length of the visa depends on the case officer's discretion. The length could range from 3 months to a year with multiple entries; 3 month's maximum stay at a time.
Many applicants in the past have been able to get the 1 year visitor visa. I don't think you should have any issues getting one.
*
Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

lonestar56 said:


> Yeah I thought it would be hassle free and also i have read few post on this forum abt it . I was just shocked , she called n number of people to find out that 309 visa doesn't need any data under entitlements,it's okay to be a blank ,she first gave a fresh form to fill up again and then she said no need this a temporary visa , she checked my grant letter and said there is nothing in there , and repeated the statement"until Pr is granted or visa is with drawn " in the validity row on phone .. finally she issues a temporary card on the top she asks us can she have the grant letter with her for further ref ( I thought thats for her info only she can do anything she wishes ) I don't understand why she mentioned under protection( I am not a refugee , she treated me as one ) . She mentioned on the phone call that she's having severe headache.. she almost spent half an hr on that ..


LOL!!! Yeah, departments or should I say some people are very ignorant of what goes on around them. Department of Immigration and Border Patrol, Department of Human Services, Department of Taxation are some of the departments that are linked to each other and so the employees working here should be up-to-date with the policies instead of interrogating the applicant.

Take Care!! Hope everything's well with you. 
Have a nice day.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Hi becky ,
> 
> Just a quick question out of curiosity. I have read most of the threads over here and everyone says that whenever they call the AHC to enquire about the processing time and the AHC replies a global 12 months time standard.. I just wanted to know if it really takes 12 months and what is the average processing months for people nowadays


Hey Maha240606,

12 months is DIBP's global standard processing time frame. AHC New Delhi's indicative processing time frame is 8-11 months. Majority of the applications (with no complications obviously) get approved within this time frame.

The operators at AHC will always give you that particular answer because they have no idea what goes at the case officer's desk or at the senior case officer for that matter.
If there are no complications in your case, you shouldn't have to face any delay (longer than the indicative time frame).

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Again!!*



harman87 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> Got an email from CO, she said my CO is changed, this is the third CO I have got for my wife's file. But the old CO said she is going to forward my email to my new CO. Another twist in my file so lets see, whats gonna happen now????
> 
> Regards
> Harman


Oh God!!! *What reason did AHC give you for the change in case officer, AGAIN! ?*
Kindly please fill out the SS Update Form so I can make the changes to your application details in the main SS. 
Below is the link to the Update Form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Hopefully this case officer will finalize your file and send it to the final queue leading to visa grant.

Thanks for your time. Good Luck!! Hope you get the visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Thanks becky 


Hope I get my visa soon and so do you.. Im just back to India after my tourist visa time period got over.. I just can't wait to get back with my partner soon.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



jigs24 said:


> hey guys..
> 
> I finally got my visa on 28th july!!!
> after almost 12 months of waiting!!!


*Many Many Congratulations!!!! 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance:
So happy for you, finally you got the visa after sooo long. You deserve it

Wish you a blessed re-union and wonderful life ahead with your partner.
Thanks for sharing this great news with us. God Bless You!!

P.S.- Could you please fill out the SS, update form with your application details. Below is the link to the Form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
Thanks a lot for your time :smile:

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Maha240606 said:


> Thanks becky
> 
> 
> Hope I get my visa soon and so do you.. Im just back to India after my tourist visa time period got over.. I just can't wait to get back with my partner soon.


Good that you're back in India well in time. Make sure you update AHC that you're offshore to avoid any delays :smile:
Good Luck!! Please do keep us updated. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Becky, 

Co is not yet allocated for me.. So to whom/ how should I inform AHC about my arrival? 


Thanks..


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> Co is not yet allocated for me.. So to whom/ how should I inform AHC about my arrival?
> 
> 
> Thanks..


Hey Maha240606

I notice you have applied online, is there a way you can upload your visitor visa travel documents (copy of return plane tickets, Indian airport's arrival stamp) to your application?
- Maybe there is an* "Additional Information"* tab where you can attach scanned copy of your tickets and passport arrival stamp in India.

- If the above is not possible, call AHC and request them to update your location from Australia to India. 

- If this doesn't work either, just wait for the case officer to be allocated to your file. Now a days case officers call most of the applicants to either officially introduce themselves to the applicant, for a short Q&A session and/or to request additional documents.
*Seniors, please help! Thanks* :smile:

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Becky, 

Thanks for ur information.. I will try all the cases and will update the result


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> Thanks for ur information.. I will try all the cases and will update the result


No worries Maha240606! Happy to help 
Good Luck, hope one of those three options work 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> Thanks for ur information.. I will try all the cases and will update the result


Hey
Hope you doing gud.. 
Becky is always right 👍
Just open ur immi account and you will easily find an option of TRAVEL DOCUMENTS... There u can attach ur tickets.. So simple is that.. 
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey
> Hope you doing gud..
> Becky is always right 👍
> Just open ur immi account and you will easily find an option of TRAVEL DOCUMENTS... There u can attach ur tickets.. So simple is that..
> Regards
> Surpreet


Oh REALLY!!! Hahaha that was a lucky guess 
Thanks for confirming this, Surpreet.

Good Luck to both of you!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandz03

Again I guess today is been a dry day as yesterday 
Wake up AHC
Cheers
Sandz


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Any Update abt jan applicants


----------



## ani25588

Hi all!!!
I have a big news to share!!
Today i got a call from ahc.. The lady(i believe is my co!!) talked to me for a good 20-25 minutes.. It was such a detailed conversation that i cant explain..
Points covered-
1. Background of relationship.. How it started .. Infact with dates!!
2. Mine n his educational qualification
3. Job statis of both
4. My husband's salary!! Which was again vnfrmd twice!!
5. His and my family background.. Detailed!!
6. Wat colur dress i wore at the wedding ceremony!!! This was very weird..!!!
7. Adked fr more pictures of wedding plus current call log after marriahe till date.. And the facebook texts wen we frst decided to meet over a coffee!! Lol that was 2 n half yes back dude!!

In short rigourous interviwr.. I hope i was able to amswer well..

Bt i have a doubt.. Was she really my co?? Lol.. She never stated that.. Plus she sed i ll send u a mail fr the docs u need to send.. Bit i did not get any mail :/ 
What should i do now?? Where to send???

My dol is 9 jan 2014.. &#55357;&#56842;

But am happy.. Something started.. Altjough it was scary!! What do you think about this conversation?? M do confused.. Please reply!!

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



ani25588 said:


> Hi all!!!
> I have a big news to share!!
> Today i got a call from ahc.. The lady(i believe is my co!!) talked to me for a good 20-25 minutes.. It was such a detailed conversation that i cant explain..
> Points covered-
> 1. Background of relationship.. How it started .. Infact with dates!!
> 2. Mine n his educational qualification
> 3. Job statis of both
> 4. My husband's salary!! Which was again vnfrmd twice!!
> 5. His and my family background.. Detailed!!
> 6. Wat colur dress i wore at the wedding ceremony!!! This was very weird..!!!
> 7. Adked fr more pictures of wedding plus current call log after marriahe till date.. And the facebook texts wen we frst decided to meet over a coffee!! Lol that was 2 n half yes back dude!!
> 
> In short rigourous interviwr.. I hope i was able to amswer well..
> 
> Bt i have a doubt.. Was she really my co?? Lol.. She never stated that.. Plus she sed i ll send u a mail fr the docs u need to send.. Bit i did not get any mail :/
> What should i do now?? Where to send???
> 
> My dol is 9 jan 2014.. ��
> 
> But am happy.. Something started.. Altjough it was scary!! What do you think about this conversation?? M do confused.. Please reply!!
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


Hey Ani25588,

Congratulations on getting a case officer fiiiiiiinally!!! :becky::becky::becky::becky: Trust me, phone interview is 100 times better than the one done face-to-face  I think your case officer is a "HE" 

Your case officer's email ID would be his [email protected]@dfat.gov.au
Give this a try, it should definitely work. Also "Cc" the email to AHC general email ID which is [email protected].
If you're going to email, make sure the size of the email doesn't exceed 5MB limit. Anything bigger than this won't be delivered as AHC has a size restricting, weird!! I know 

Also check with your case officer if he wants the additional documents via post as some do request the paperwork to be sent by post/hard copy.

Hope this helps and that your file is sent to the final queue very soon. Congratulations once again. Thanks for updating the SS :nod::nod: I have updated your application details in the main SS 

Good Luck!!

*P.S- First January 2014 applicant to get a case officer allocated to their file *:biggrin1::biggrin1:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

I believe January applicants started getting co


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> I believe January applicants started getting co


*YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!! *arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey Ani25588,
> 
> Congratulations on getting a case officer fiiiiiiinally!!! :becky::becky::becky::becky: Trust me, phone interview is 100 times better than the one done face-to-face  I think your case officer is a "HE"
> 
> Your case officer's email ID would be his [email protected]@dfat.gov.au
> Give this a try, it should definitely work. Also "Cc" the email to AHC general email ID which is [email protected].
> If you're going to email, make sure the size of the email doesn't exceed 5MB limit. Anything bigger than this won't be delivered as AHC has a size restricting, weird!! I know
> 
> Also check with your case officer if he wants the additional documents via post as some do request the paperwork to be sent by post/hard copy.
> 
> Hope this helps and that your file is sent to the final queue very soon. Congratulations once again. Thanks for updating the SS :nod::nod: I have updated your application details in the main SS
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> *P.S- First January 2014 applicant to get a case officer allocated to their file *:biggrin1::biggrin1:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Heeyyy becky!!thanks alot!! It was so weird.. I was lying on my bed aftr coming fem work!! N i get this call!! N its a SHE!! Lol the name sounds like that of a guy !! Even i got confused.. Whether i should say mam or sir!! Lol!! Bt its a lady.. Shez asked to send an email only.. Should i wait fr her response?? Or straight up send on this email??
Hope she doesnt find or weird as to how come i guessed her emailid..
Nonetheless its a great news.. I jist hope i answred well.. Coz she did investigate like cbi!! N m not exaggerating..
N yes frst jan applicant with a co!! Yipppiee! Fingers crossed..
Becky lots of love n luckto u..
Good luck to all..

Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey tikna,

Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you have been allocated a case officer yet?
As per latest update, January 2014 applicant has been allocated a case officer and as you are a late December 2013 applicant, we haven't heard anything from you.

Kindly please update us. I look forward to your reply. Good Luck!!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



ani25588 said:


> Heeyyy becky!!thanks alot!! It was so weird.. I was lying on my bed aftr coming fem work!! N i get this call!! N its a SHE!! Lol the name sounds like that of a guy !! Even i got confused.. Whether i should say mam or sir!! Lol!! Bt its a lady.. Shez asked to send an email only.. Should i wait fr her response?? Or straight up send on this email??
> Hope she doesnt find or weird as to how come i guessed her emailid..
> Nonetheless its a great news.. I jist hope i answred well.. Coz she did investigate like cbi!! N m not exaggerating..
> N yes frst jan applicant with a co!! Yipppiee! Fingers crossed..
> Becky lots of love n luckto u..
> Good luck to all..
> 
> Ani25588


Hey Ani25588,

I know the feeling when the phone rings and the number number starts with +911142...just seeing the this number flash on the phone screen is nerve wrecking 
Ooops!! My bad, the name sounded like a guy's name 

Now the phone interview is over and done with, you can mark it off your checklist  and relax. Once you send your additional documents to the case officer, it shouldn't take very long for your file to be sent to the final queue 

Good Thinking!!! Just wait for your case officer to officially send you the first email requesting the additional documents, that way you'll know her email for sure. Hopefully by tomorrow she should send you the email 

Thanks for your kind words :hug::hug:, good luck!!! to you too, hope you get your visa soon. Do feel free to ask if you have any queries :typing::typing::typing::typing:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey KG_AUS,

Hope you're doing well  Just wondering if you have heard anything from AHC regarding your case officer allocation. Eagerly waiting for the online applications to get case officer allocated. 

Kindly please update us. Look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot for your time.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey Ani25588,
> 
> I know the feeling when the phone rings and the number number starts with +911142...just seeing the this number flash on the phone screen is nerve wrecking
> Ooops!! My bad, the name sounded like a guy's name
> 
> Now the phone interview is over and done with, you can mark it off your checklist  and relax. Once you send your additional documents to the case officer, it shouldn't take very long for your file to be sent to the final queue
> 
> Good Thinking!!! Just wait for your case officer to officially send you the first email requesting the additional documents, that way you'll know her email for sure. Hopefully by tomorrow she should send you the email
> 
> Thanks for your kind words :hug::hug:, good luck!!! to you too, hope you get your visa soon. Do feel free to ask if you have any queries :typing::typing::typing::typing:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky

Lets hope for the best.. I ll send the email by tomorrow hopefully.. I had question .. Cant we send two or more emails if our data is more than 5 mb.. Wat all she has asked me will tk space.. Kindly advice me on that.. Whether we hv to fit in just one email or two cn also do? Which meams 5+5 mb size data..

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

*Additional Documents*



ani25588 said:


> Hi becky
> 
> Lets hope for the best.. I ll send the email by tomorrow hopefully.. I had question .. Cant we send two or more emails if our data is more than 5 mb.. Wat all she has asked me will tk space.. Kindly advice me on that.. Whether we hv to fit in just one email or two cn also do? Which meams 5+5 mb size data..
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


Hey Ani25588,

I think you should be able to send the documents in parts. Make sure you mentioned your details properly in "Subject" of the email for the case officer to be able to locate your email(s) without any issue.

Title them properly and inform the case officer of how you will be sending her the documents.
*Seniors, please advice! Thanks* :smile:

Applicants in the past done that in the past, so I highly doubt there will be a problem.

I just am not aware of any tips that I can help you with that one needs to remember while emailing the case officer the additional documents in more than one email; as my case officer especially requested me to send her hard copy of proof of communication- skype, what's app, financial support, gift receipts, facebook, etc

Please do wait for response from our seniors. I'm sure they'll be able to help you better than me. I apologize for any inconvenience. Hope this helps.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Yes you can send all documents in 5 mb 
Here is trick 
Right click on file 
Open in paint 
Click on Resize 
Resize according picture you can see on your screen 
Save it


----------



## sinayvalian

*Pcc*

Hi Guys,

Had a quick question, hoping one of you can help.
I am planning to send my PCC to AHC but I havent been allocated a CO.
What address should I send it to and if anyone has a covering letter that I can re-use?

Is it a good idea to send the PCC before hand or wait for the CO to be allocated?

Thanks


----------



## Jump2Aus

sinayvalian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Had a quick question, hoping one of you can help.
> I am planning to send my PCC to AHC but I havent been allocated a CO.
> What address should I send it to and if anyone has a covering letter that I can re-use?
> 
> Is it a good idea to send the PCC before hand or wait for the CO to be allocated?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I Spoke to AHC operator yesterday and she said I can send the additional documents to AHC before the CO allocation (including PCC).

You can find the address to send documents at: How to Apply for a Visa - Visas and Migration - Australian High Commission

I thought it is a good idea to send all additional documents before CO is allocated, so that no time will be wasted after CO allocation.


----------



## harman87

Becky26 said:


> Oh God!!! *What reason did AHC give you for the change in case officer, AGAIN! ?*
> Kindly please fill out the SS Update Form so I can make the changes to your application details in the main SS.
> Below is the link to the Update Form:-
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> Hopefully this case officer will finalize your file and send it to the final queue leading to visa grant.
> 
> Thanks for your time. Good Luck!! Hope you get the visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I really don't know understand why??? I didn't ask my last CO, because I was in really bad mood, I will definately ask New CO about this. I am really waiting for a positive reply. 
Regards
Harman


----------



## remya3012

jigs24 said:


> hey guys..
> 
> I finally got my visa on 28th july!!!
> after almost 12 months of waiting!!!


 Hey Jigs,

I told you that you'd get it in no time.  

CONGRATS !! :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## raman0082000

Hi ALL,

i got a question .i emailed my co quite a few times and she never respond?and if i call ahc the operator give the same old answer(12 month global) and never transfer my call to the co.

last time i called operator told me my file is on the top of queue?since then i did't hear anything?

regards

raman


----------



## remya3012

raman0082000 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> i got a question .i emailed my co quite a few times and she never respond?and if i call ahc the operator give the same old answer(12 month global) and never transfer my call to the co.
> 
> last time i called operator told me my file is on the top of queue?since then i did't hear anything?
> 
> regards
> 
> raman


 Since your file is on top of the queue..you should get your visa anytime now ..

All the Best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## remya3012

Karthick,

Maybe you should remind your CO about your file tomorrow or so .

All the Best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Naomi16

jigs24 said:


> hey guys..
> 
> I finally got my visa on 28th july!!!
> after almost 12 months of waiting!!!





Many many congratulations Jigs24
UP UP AND AWAY 
lane:lane:


----------



## Maha240606

Becky, 

I'm processing my visa via a migration agent and she is away for vacation and said will update my details next week.. Im very much confused because I read that the January applicants have started getting Co.. Im very much doubtful whether my application will get delayed because of this.


----------



## Naomi16

Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> I'm processing my visa via a migration agent and she is away for vacation and said will update my details next week.. Im very much confused because I read that the January applicants have started getting Co.. Im very much doubtful whether my application will get delayed because of this.




Dear Maha,

Don't worry, your migration agent's vacations will have no effect on your visa processing. But yes, the AHC will not be sending you any direct mails. The mails will be marked to your agent who in turn would be forwarding them to you.

Therefore, one possible scenario is that the mail confirming your CO allocation is lying in your agents inbox 

Second, no CO has been allocated to you yet.

Whatever be the case, you can always call up AHC and enquire.

:-D


----------



## Maha240606

Naomi 16,


Actually I was in tourist visa for past 3 months and back last week only.. So I need to update the AHC that I'm back in the travel document page of my immi account.. Unfortunately since my migration agent is off in vacation I'm not able to update it.. That's the reason I want to know if any problem could happen because of this.


----------



## Jimmy2014

Maha240606 said:


> Naomi 16,
> 
> 
> Actually I was in tourist visa for past 3 months and back last week only.. So I need to update the AHC that I'm back in the travel document page of my immi account.. Unfortunately since my migration agent is off in vacation I'm not able to update it.. That's the reason I want to know if any problem could happen because of this.


Hi,

Your migration agent would submitted Form 929 or Form 1022 to AHC at the time of your departure and he/she should have mentioned your likely date of return to India as well (I hope ). 

So don't worry too much but best to check with your agent once he/she is back from leave. 

If you applied online, you can always check what forms your agent submitted to the AHC via your online account.


----------



## Jimmy2014

remya3012 said:


> Since your file is on top of the queue..you should get your visa anytime now ..
> 
> All the Best :fingerscrossed:



I fail to understand why these operators can't be courteous and respectful to the applicants who are just calling in for an update as we are all anxious. They get paid to answer client's queries and not forwarding calls to CO or just giving same standard answer of 12 months is simply not acceptable. 

Having said that, if they have confirmed your file is on the top of queue, then best to be wait few more weeks to see if anything changes. 

If you talk to them next time around, do not let them finish the call until you are satisfied with the response/update you were after.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Maha240606 said:


> Naomi 16,
> 
> 
> Actually I was in tourist visa for past 3 months and back last week only.. So I need to update the AHC that I'm back in the travel document page of my immi account.. Unfortunately since my migration agent is off in vacation I'm not able to update it.. That's the reason I want to know if any problem could happen because of this.


Hi 
Hope u doing gud.. 
U need not to worry.. Now when ur agent is on leave n u cant take her immi account n passpord so u jst need to call AHC. Tell ur name, date of birth and passport number to the operator and request him/her to update ur status that u you are now offshore. The operatr will add ur information.. 
One more thing i really dont knw why online lodged file has not been allocating CO within 30 - 31 weeks.. U can see on the spread sheet dat mine and KG_AUS file are frst and second most file on this forum and we both are awaiting for COs.. Whereas the paper visa file lodged before and after us got their COs.. Please do share if you know how differently they process online lodged file.. 
Thanks in advance
Kind regards
Surpreet


----------



## Jimmy2014

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi
> Hope u doing gud..
> U need not to worry.. Now when ur agent is on leave n u cant take her immi account n passpord so u jst need to call AHC. Tell ur name, date of birth and passport number to the operator and request him/her to update ur status that u you are now offshore. The operatr will add ur information..
> One more thing i really dont knw why online lodged file has not been allocating CO within 30 - 31 weeks.. U can see on the spread sheet dat mine and KG_AUS file are frst and second most file on this forum and we both are awaiting for COs.. Whereas the paper visa file lodged before and after us got their COs.. Please do share if you know how differently they process online lodged file..
> Thanks in advance
> Kind regards
> Surpreet


 It's definitely strange that the applicants lodged after you have started getting COs and you haven't. Has it been 31 weeks since you lodged the application ?

Can't think of a proper reason for the delay but AHC, New Delhi started accepting online applications only from 06th December, 2013 so they may be still getting used it... :suspicious:

Nonetheless, may be keep an eye on your online account to see if there is any changes there in coming days/week 

I have recently lodged the application for my wife so we still have long way to go hwell:


----------



## karthi.1984

remya3012 said:


> Karthick,
> 
> Maybe you should remind your CO about your file tomorrow or so .
> 
> All the Best :fingerscrossed:


hi Remya,

yes I am going to call him tomorrow morning... will wait and see what his response is?


----------



## Jimmy2014

Looks like there are not too many applications lodged online for processing at AHC, New Delhi from this forum 


EXPAT FORUM (USER NAME) Date Lodged Location netgnus 9/07/2014 Online ashran 25/05/2014 Online vchandm23 31/03/2014 Online ShilpaHK 22/03/2014 Online ravishmodi 2/03/2014 Online Hulk9 26/02/2014 Online aussi14 29/01/2014 Online madhura 27/01/2014 Online zahin_13200 19/01/2014 Online studkabir 14/01/2014 Online Maha240606 13/01/2014 Online MeeP 9/01/2014 Online Sakshi 9/01/2014 Online KG_AUS 1/01/2014 Online Surpreet kaur 24/12/2013 Online


----------



## Maha240606

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi
> Hope u doing gud..
> U need not to worry.. Now when ur agent is on leave n u cant take her immi account n passpord so u jst need to call AHC. Tell ur name, date of birth and passport number to the operator and request him/her to update ur status that u you are now offshore. The operatr will add ur information..
> One more thing i really dont knw why online lodged file has not been allocating CO within 30 - 31 weeks.. U can see on the spread sheet dat mine and KG_AUS file are frst and second most file on this forum and we both are awaiting for COs.. Whereas the paper visa file lodged before and after us got their COs.. Please do share if you know how differently they process online lodged file..
> Thanks in advance
> Kind regards
> Surpreet


Hi Surpreet, 

It's a shock to know still your not been allocated a CO.. We need to ask if anyone else applied online have received CO or not.. Also as per ur advice tried calling AHC in these 2 numbers : +911141399900 and +911141221000.. Cudnt reach anyonee.. Only an automated reply saying it takes 10-12 weeks to allocate CO and 6-7 months to get visa (guess they are so busy to even update the time span).. U have any other contact number to reach them??


----------



## harman87

So Friday tomorrow  , another week and another month gone.
Lets see, whats gonna happen next week?????


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Maha240606 said:


> Hi Surpreet,
> 
> It's a shock to know still your not been allocated a CO.. We need to ask if anyone else applied online have received CO or not.. Also as per ur advice tried calling AHC in these 2 numbers : +911141399900 and +911141221000.. Cudnt reach anyonee.. Only an automated reply saying it takes 10-12 weeks to allocate CO and 6-7 months to get visa (guess they are so busy to even update the time span).. U have any other contact number to reach them??


Yeah even m so worried about our online applications..
01141221000 is AHC's nmbr. Call upon this nmbr and immidietly press 1 and 2 wothout listening anythng..The best time to call AHC is 2:00pm coz u will not have to call for 30 to 40 mints. Ask them how differently they work with our online lodged file.. I will also calll AHC today. And one more thing operator will defntly give u an excuse of standard processng time blah blah.. U will not have to disconnect the call since they give u an proper ans regarding ur queri. M gonna do the same today 😔😔
I will share what will the ans to my queri n i will also b waiting to know ur conversation with the operator. 
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## £!v!

Becky26 said:


> Hey Ani25588,
> 
> Congratulations on getting a case officer fiiiiiiinally!!! :becky::becky::becky::becky: Trust me, phone interview is 100 times better than the one done face-to-face  I think your case officer is a "HE"
> 
> Your case officer's email ID would be his [email protected]@dfat.gov.au
> Give this a try, it should definitely work. Also "Cc" the email to AHC general email ID which is [email protected].
> If you're going to email, make sure the size of the email doesn't exceed 5MB limit. Anything bigger than this won't be delivered as AHC has a size restricting, weird!! I know
> 
> Also check with your case officer if he wants the additional documents via post as some do request the paperwork to be sent by post/hard copy.
> 
> Hope this helps and that your file is sent to the final queue very soon. Congratulations once again. Thanks for updating the SS :nod::nod: I have updated your application details in the main SS
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> *P.S- First January 2014 applicant to get a case officer allocated to their file *:biggrin1::biggrin1:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hello Becky,
Just wondering whats going on... after reading above text i cant understand... i am a february applicant and got a same call like above in early march and 2 days later i got an email askng for medicals.... what will u say about this???


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Yes you can send all documents in 5 mb
> Here is trick
> Right click on file
> Open in paint
> Click on Resize
> Resize according picture you can see on your screen
> Save it


Thanks for your help dron!


----------



## Becky26

harman87 said:


> I really don't know understand why??? I didn't ask my last CO, because I was in really bad mood, I will definately ask New CO about this. I am really waiting for a positive reply.
> Regards
> Harman


Hey Harman,

So sorry to hear about your situation. I'd be in a bad mood too if my case officer was changed without any notice or a good enough reason causing so much delay.
Let us know what AHC says about the frequent change of case officer in your case.
Good Luck, hope you get your visa ASAP!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> I'm processing my visa via a migration agent and she is away for vacation and said will update my details next week.. Im very much confused because I read that the January applicants have started getting Co.. Im very much doubtful whether my application will get delayed because of this.


Hey Maha240606,

I don't think you should stress about this. Your applied online so your agent will just have to upload your documents which is a simple and quick task. 

If you're still worried, ask your agent to give your the User ID and Account password so you can do it straightaway. I think all applicants who applied online should have the User ID and password to their ImmiAccounts who are being assisted by migration agents. Just so that you have some control as well.

I highly doubt you'll face any delays cause of this...don't worry 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey Ani25588,
> 
> I think you should be able to send the documents in parts. Make sure you mentioned your details properly in "Subject" of the email for the case officer to be able to locate your email(s) without any issue.
> 
> Title them properly and inform the case officer of how you will be sending her the documents.
> *Seniors, please advice! Thanks* :smile:
> 
> Applicants in the past done that in the past, so I highly doubt there will be a problem.
> 
> I just am not aware of any tips that I can help you with that one needs to remember while emailing the case officer the additional documents in more than one email; as my case officer especially requested me to send her hard copy of proof of communication- skype, what's app, financial support, gift receipts, facebook, etc
> 
> Please do wait for response from our seniors. I'm sure they'll be able to help you better than me. I apologize for any inconvenience. Hope this helps.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky!! 
I am very confused.. I have collected and organised the data.. But where to send?? She hasnt sent me any mail as she mentioned she would.. Should i send it over the regular ahc id and rewuest them to forward to my co..?? Should i do that or wait another day??


----------



## ani25588

£!v! said:


> Hello Becky,
> Just wondering whats going on... after reading above text i cant understand... i am a february applicant and got a same call like above in early march and 2 days later i got an email askng for medicals.... what will u say about this???


Hi!!
Although i dont have much knowledge, but that was too early for you to get a co.. It is strange they asked you in that detail just within a month.. However what i feel is probably they habe just done an initial assessment amd you would be appointed a co soon..
Goodluck
Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

£!v! said:


> Hello Becky,
> Just wondering whats going on... after reading above text i cant understand... i am a february applicant and got a same call like above in early march and 2 days later i got an email askng for medicals.... what will u say about this???


Hey £!v!,

This is a FIRST!!! AHC interviewed you 1 month after you applied?? :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: 

AHC usually sends the applicant request for medicals and/or PCC not long after the application is lodged. I highly doubt that was your case officer. Usually they send email to the applicants requesting for medicals or PCC.

*Did the person on the phone who you spoke to say was your case officer?* AHC is taking 30-31 weeks since DOL to allocate case officers to applications.

If anyone else has received a similar call from AHC right after application, kindly please reply and comment.
*Seniors, please comment. Thanks!! *:smile:

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Speak to the Case Officer!*



ani25588 said:


> Hi becky!!
> I am very confused.. I have collected and organised the data.. But where to send?? She hasnt sent me any mail as she mentioned she would.. Should i send it over the regular ahc id and rewuest them to forward to my co..?? Should i do that or wait another day??


Hey ani25588,

Ummm......try calling her today to remind her that you are waiting for her email address to send the additional documents through. 
You can also email them to AHC's email address.

Or is she expecting you to courier them to her?

*Call her* to clear these things out, they are important. Don't wait for her to call/email you. You've already been waiting for over 200 days to get a case officer.
I had to contact my case officer to remind her of almost everything.

*You can still call her before AHC closes for today.* Hope this helps.
Good Luck!! Let us know how you go 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Hi everyone 
Where n how we can see the extension number of allocated CO.
Or I have to use their position number
Becky u could help me as ur n my co are same

Coz I send the additional docs last week n ahc operators are saying they r still looking for it 

Very tense at the moment


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Hi everyone
> Where n how we can see the extension number of allocated CO.
> Or I have to use their position number
> Becky u could help me as ur n my co are same
> 
> Coz I send the additional docs last week n ahc operators are saying they r still looking for it
> 
> Very tense at the moment


I unfortunately don't have the case officer's extension number. I only have her email. Write her an email and request her an update on whether or not she received your additional documents.

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> I unfortunately don't have the case officer's extension number. I only have her email. Write her an email and request her an update on whether or not she received your additional documents.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


She doesn't reply to those emails. 

I ve tried! 

Best option is to call AHC and confirm if they would be sending you an acknowledgement for the documents received(the operator will ask for the details of the documents you sent) 

I received the acknowledgement 1 week after I sent the documents. 

I think our CO is the laziest of the bunch.. LOL

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## Jimmy2014

No wonder it is taking so much time for Case officers to process genuine applications. The backlog of applications are increasing too. 

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...nt-marriage-sham/story-fni0fit3-1226811451190:nono::ranger:


----------



## abs085

My partner's visa was granted a week ago. The google docs spreadsheet maintained by this forum was quite helpful in tracking and estimating approx when the visa would be granted.

Lodgement location: New Delhi
Application acknowledgement: 26 Nov 2013
Case officer allocated:
Queued for final decision:4 June 2014
Visa granted: 25 July 2014

Hope our experience helps some of the people still waiting for a visa grant.


----------



## karthi.1984

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE........ hopefully there will be some good news for everyone waiting for CO allocations and grants.....

ALL THE BEST EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becky26

*Selfish and Self Destructive people*



Jimmy2014 said:


> No wonder it is taking so much time for Case officers to process genuine applications. The backlog of applications are increasing too.
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...nt-marriage-sham/story-fni0fit3-1226811451190:nono::ranger:


The people who do this make me so angry  It's because of such people who are causing issues for us, because most of them are from high risk countries. 

Many people blame suck delays because of the increases refugees visas but they are not the ones to be blamed as much as these scammers were. There was a case in Brisbane where a couple of Indian origin were charged with a visa scam in which clients paid for fake marriages to Australian women to enter the country
Marriage scam arrests

They think they can do the same illegale things they used to do in India. I'm so glad they got caught. They not only cause problems for themselves alone but also for us because there were 1000 visas that could've been granted to genuine couples.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



abs085 said:


> My partner's visa was granted a week ago. The google docs spreadsheet maintained by this forum was quite helpful in tracking and estimating approx when the visa would be granted.
> 
> Lodgement location: New Delhi
> Application acknowledgement: 26 Nov 2013
> Case officer allocated:
> Queued for final decision:4 June 2014
> Visa granted: 25 July 2014
> 
> Hope our experience helps some of the people still waiting for a visa grant.


*Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner!!!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. Thanks for sharing the good news with us. Have a safe and fun flight.
God Bless You!!!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> The people who do this make me so angry  It's because of such people who are causing issues for us, because most of them are from high risk countries.
> 
> Many people blame suck delays because of the increases refugees visas but they are not the ones to be blamed as much as these scammers were. There was a case in Brisbane where a couple of Indian origin were charged with a visa scam in which clients paid for fake marriages to Australian women to enter the country
> Marriage scam arrests
> 
> They think they can do the same illegale things they used to do in India. I'm so glad they got caught. They not only cause problems for themselves alone but also for us because there were 1000 visas that could've been granted to genuine couples.


I completely agree with you Becky and every word you mentioned above is true. 

Talking to some of my friend who applied Partner visas back in 2006 to 2008, they mentioned that it took them only 3-6 months to get visas for their spouse (offshore applicants).

Things were fine till fraud agents saw partner visa as a easy way to send people to Australia and here are we are with such huge delays for legit applications too. 

Well let's hope the genuine applicants get their visas soon and can be with their loved ones as soon as possible.

All the best to you with your visa. I hope you get an update from them soon :rockon:

Have a great weekend.. 

P.S. It's the coldest day of this year in Melbourne today and it is freezing :snowman:


----------



## Jimmy2014

Surpreet kaur said:


> Yeah even m so worried about our online applications..
> 01141221000 is AHC's nmbr. Call upon this nmbr and immidietly press 1 and 2 wothout listening anythng..The best time to call AHC is 2:00pm coz u will not have to call for 30 to 40 mints. Ask them how differently they work with our online lodged file.. I will also calll AHC today. And one more thing operator will defntly give u an excuse of standard processng time blah blah.. U will not have to disconnect the call since they give u an proper ans regarding ur queri. M gonna do the same today &#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56852;
> I will share what will the ans to my queri n i will also b waiting to know ur conversation with the operator.
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hi Supreet,

Did you end up calling AHC yesterday ?

Did they explain why online applications have not got COs ? :fear:

Thanks.


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> I completely agree with you Becky and every word you mentioned above is true.
> 
> Talking to some of my friend who applied Partner visas back in 2006 to 2008, they mentioned that it took them only 3-6 months to get visas for their spouse (offshore applicants).
> 
> Things were fine till fraud agents saw partner visa as a easy way to send people to Australia and here are we are with such huge delays for legit applications too.
> 
> Well let's hope the genuine applicants get their visas soon and can be with their loved ones as soon as possible.
> 
> All the best to you with your visa. I hope you get an update from them soon :rockon:
> 
> Have a great weekend..
> 
> P.S. It's the coldest day of this year in Melbourne today and it is freezing :snowman:


I hope so too, been waiting for my visa for over 12 months and don't know how much longer things are going to take. 

Not long ago Brisbane had it's coldest day as well, broke the record of the past 103 years. I think the temperature was 2.6 degrees *shivers*. Not cold for Canberra or Melbourne, but that is still very cold. Brisbane residents are not used to such cold weather, they must be freezing their butts off.....LOL
https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...=KRqt-YjpaFW0x2AzCTD2nQ&bvm=bv.72197243,d.c2E

And in India, the heat is killing me!! I miss winters :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## karthi.1984

HELLO GUYS,

I am happy to let all of you guys know that my wife has been granted visa JUST NOW... After few convincing phone calls I received the email of her visa grant... She will be with me soon and I am glad I can be for the birth of my child..... Happy Days!!!!!


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



karthi.1984 said:


> HELLO GUYS,
> 
> I am happy to let all of you guys know that my wife has been granted visa JUST NOW... After few convincing phone calls I received the email of her visa grant... She will be with me soon and I am glad I can be for the birth of my child..... Happy Days!!!!!


*Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner!!!!!! Double Congratulations to be fair!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. Thanks for sharing the good news with us. Have a safe and fun flight.
God Bless You!!!

First Grant for December 2013

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*First Grant of August 2014!!!! Happy days are near for many :dance::dance::dance::dance:
July had 16 grants.

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
gaurav.a.shah---------------108-----------------------304lane:
loveforever-----------------112-----------------------340
UserS-----------------------82-----------------------329lane:
harman87--------------------80------------------------300
a_30july---------------------68------------------------357------> Fiiinally she got it lane:
Arathi------------------------65------------------------259lane:
scorpionkingpn---------------65-------------------------273lane:
Swapav----------------------66-------------------------248lane:
Sravanthi---------------------57-------------------------252lane:
Chintu88---------------------55-------------------------259lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------56-------------------------308
applepie24-------------------52--------------------------252
apg12-------------------------52--------------------------245
kaurm------------------------46--------------------------243
robinpriya4ever-------------28--------------------------263lane:
remya3012------------------39--------------------------244
karthi.1984-----------------44---------------------------239lane:
tanvilamba------------------39--------------------------248
Parul Ahuja-----------------39--------------------------243
dineshdhanraj--------------27---------------------------237lane:
Sam88----------------------33---------------------------241
Rambo911------------------28---------------------------244
rahul85---------------------26---------------------------230
Priya10---------------------26---------------------------230
raman0082000-------------24---------------------------245
harsingh--------------------21--------------------------229
Sandy123------------------14--------------------------222
sandz03--------------------20-------------------------243
desai369-------------------14---------------------------224
vineetbabbar--------------13---------------------------223
Dairy milk 28/11-----------07--------------------------216
srini.naik--------------------05--------------------------216


11 gone, 22 more to go! All the very best to each and everyone waiting. Praying for more grants this week. Please do share the good news with us when it comes.
Have a great week ahead!! :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Jimmy2014 said:


> Hi Supreet,
> 
> Did you end up calling AHC yesterday ?
> 
> Did they explain why online applications have not got COs ? :fear:
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah mite i called AHC yesterday and the same reply u have to wait n blah blah.. I asked her how differently they process online lodged file she said there is no difference in paper visa application and online visa application. Dnt know wat are the doing?


----------



## ani25588

karthi.1984 said:


> HELLO GUYS,
> 
> I am happy to let all of you guys know that my wife has been granted visa JUST NOW... After few convincing phone calls I received the email of her visa grant... She will be with me soon and I am glad I can be for the birth of my child..... Happy Days!!!!!


Hi Karthi!!

Great news!! Congratulations :rockon:

Have a wonderful life ahead 

Regards

Ani25588


----------



## karthi.1984

ani25588 said:


> Hi Karthi!!
> 
> Great news!! Congratulations :rockon:
> 
> Have a wonderful life ahead
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ani25588


Hi Ani,

Thanks... All the best... Hope you get your visa soon...


----------



## remya3012

karthi.1984 said:


> HELLO GUYS,
> 
> I am happy to let all of you guys know that my wife has been granted visa JUST NOW... After few convincing phone calls I received the email of her visa grant... She will be with me soon and I am glad I can be for the birth of my child..... Happy Days!!!!!


WOW!! That's Great News Karthick..I know how relieved you will be  

Congrats...Happy Reunion..Do let us know when the little one is born :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## £!v!

ani25588 said:


> Hi!!
> Although i dont have much knowledge, but that was too early for you to get a co.. It is strange they asked you in that detail just within a month.. However what i feel is probably they habe just done an initial assessment amd you would be appointed a co soon..
> Goodluck
> Ani25588


 Thanxxxxxx 😊


----------



## £!v!

Becky26 said:


> Hey £!v!,
> 
> This is a FIRST!!! AHC interviewed you 1 month after you applied?? :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> AHC usually sends the applicant request for medicals and/or PCC not long after the application is lodged. I highly doubt that was your case officer. Usually they send email to the applicants requesting for medicals or PCC.
> 
> *Did the person on the phone who you spoke to say was your case officer?* AHC is taking 30-31 weeks since DOL to allocate case officers to applications.
> 
> If anyone else has received a similar call from AHC right after application, kindly please reply and comment.
> *Seniors, please comment. Thanks!! *:smile:
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Thanxxx Becky,
Fingers crossed.... Hope I got a call soon.... She didnt say anythng like that...


----------



## ani25588

Hi becky!
I called up ahc and officially took my co's email id! Lol.. Additional docs sent today i.e 1august 2014.. Kindly update..

Regards 
Ani25588


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Duble Congratulations kathi.1984.. 
Have a great re union ..


----------



## human1234

Got a call from ahc operator , they got my additional documents n r passed to my CO

fingerscrossed :: waiting for next update


----------



## ani25588

:fingerscrossed:


human1234 said:


> Got a call from ahc operator , they got my additional documents n r passed to my CO
> 
> fingerscrossed :: waiting for next update


Hi human1234

Great you got a call! You did not email the docs directly to your co??

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## Maha240606

ani25588 said:


> Hi becky!
> I called up ahc and officially took my co's email id! Lol.. Additional docs sent today i.e 1august 2014.. Kindly update..
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


Hi ani25588,


When was ur DHL? And wasit oonline or paper?


----------



## ani25588

g


Maha240606 said:


> Hi ani25588,
> 
> 
> When was ur DHL? And wasit oonline or paper?


Hi maha

My dol is 9 jan 2014.. It was on paper..

Ani25588


----------



## Maha240606

Surpreet kaur said:


> Yeah mite i called AHC yesterday and the same reply u have to wait n blah blah.. I asked her how differently they process online lodged file she said there is no difference in paper visa application and online visa application. Dnt know wat are the doing?


Hi surpreet, 


I called up AHC yesterday.. Waited for 45 mins but didn't get a connection to an operator at all.. Bw my migration agent have asked her Secretary to upload my travel documents.. I uploaded my travel tickets and stamping page of my arrival to india.. Isn't that sufficient?


----------



## human1234

ani25588 said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hi human1234
> 
> Great you got a call! You did not email the docs directly to your co??
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


Nope , actually my CO ask me to send thru post not by email


----------



## Becky26

£!v! said:


> Thanxxx Becky,
> Fingers crossed.... Hope I got a call soon.... �� She didnt say anythng like that... ��


No worries! Happy to help 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

ani25588 said:


> g
> 
> Hi maha
> 
> My dol is 9 jan 2014.. It was on paper..
> 
> Ani25588


Great. Congrats.. Don't know what's happening with our online applications.. Have any of the online applicant have got a Co especially the December applicants?


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



ani25588 said:


> Hi becky!
> I called up ahc and officially took my co's email id! Lol.. Additional docs sent today i.e 1august 2014.. Kindly update..
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


Hey Ani25588,

Good you called! Case officers are usually swamped with work and forget things sometimes.
I have added the date to your details. Thanks for updating us.
Hopefully your file goes to the final queue soon. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Got a call from ahc operator , they got my additional documents n r passed to my CO
> 
> fingerscrossed :: waiting for next update


Thank you for the update.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Becky, 


Where to view the list of applicants, their Dol and other details?


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Hi surpreet,
> 
> 
> I called up AHC yesterday.. Waited for 45 mins but didn't get a connection to an operator at all.. Bw my migration agent have asked her Secretary to upload my travel documents.. I uploaded my travel tickets and stamping page of my arrival to india.. Isn't that sufficient?


I know you asked Surpreet, but according to me that should be plenty!! 
Now just sit back and relax, not too long before your file is allocated a case officer.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Nope , actually my CO ask me to send thru post not by email


She asked me to do the same. Took twice as long


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> 
> Where to view the list of applicants, their Dol and other details?


Hey Maha240606

Below is the link to the SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Priya10

karthi.1984 said:


> HELLO GUYS,
> 
> I am happy to let all of you guys know that my wife has been granted visa JUST NOW... After few convincing phone calls I received the email of her visa grant... She will be with me soon and I am glad I can be for the birth of my child..... Happy Days!!!!!


Good on you Karthik, all the best of you becoming a dad soon.


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey Ani25588,
> 
> Good you called! Case officers are usually swamped with work and forget things sometimes.
> I have added the date to your details. Thanks for updating us.
> Hopefully your file goes to the final queue soon.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky!! 
Thanks!!

How about you?? You passport has arrived???
They are just making it tougher for you.. Crazy!
But you keep doing stuff on time.. The visa has to come to you no matter when .. So keep doing the needful.. Properly..

God bless

Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hey becky!!
> Thanks!!
> 
> How about you?? You passport has arrived???
> They are just making it tougher for you.. Crazy!
> But you keep doing stuff on time.. The visa has to come to you no matter when .. So keep doing the needful.. Properly..
> 
> God bless
> 
> Ani25588


Hey Ani25588,

Thanks for checking up on me. I unfortunately have no update on the passport processing. The application is apparently "On Hold" and so to get it to actually start getting processed I will have to re-visit the PSK to meet the APO. 
Counter C wasn't cleared cause of the huge crowd.

I took every single document (both originals and photocopies) that could have possibly been requested by the PSK on my appointment day, still they manage to screw things up for the applicants.
So GOD only knows when I will get my passport first and then my visa.

Thanks for your kind words and wishes. Good Luck to you too!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Naomi16

karthi.1984 said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE........ hopefully there will be some good news for everyone waiting for CO allocations and grants.....
> 
> ALL THE BEST EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations Karthick 

arty:arty:arty:


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey Ani25588,
> 
> Thanks for checking up on me. I unfortunately have no update on the passport processing. The application is apparently "On Hold" and so to get it to actually start getting processed I will have to re-visit the PSK to meet the APO.
> Counter C wasn't cleared cause of the huge crowd.
> 
> I took every single document (both originals and photocopies) that could have possibly been requested by the PSK on my appointment day, still they manage to screw things up for the applicants.
> So GOD only knows when I will get my passport first and then my visa.
> 
> Thanks for your kind words and wishes. Good Luck to you too!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi!

By what you are saying.. It seems its going to take a bit of time.. But it will be done and its alright. Dont worry.. These things do consumetime.. Just keep your efforts on and stay alert.. 

My best wishes to you.. Keep us posted with the happenings.. 

Regards 
Ani25588


----------



## human1234

Becky26 said:


> She asked me to do the same. Took twice as long


I think she is lasy to take print outs from email


Hope for all positive results

Any how is it ok to email my co for updates or should I wait???


----------



## 496402-dron

ani25588 said:


> Hi becky!
> I called up ahc and officially took my co's email id! Lol.. Additional docs sent today i.e 1august 2014.. Kindly update..
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


Hi ani , congratulations for getting co allocated ,
Can you please tell what additional documents you asked to provide ?


----------



## ani25588

dron said:


> Hi ani , congratulations for getting co allocated ,
> Can you please tell what additional documents you asked to provide ?


Hi dron

Thankyou 😊
Co asked for proof of vommunication after marriage till date.. And more pics of wedding(core sindoor ceremony photos) and proof of communication before me and husband started dating.. The casual chats of that time.. A bit weird!! I have sent it today.. Takes time to organise all this.. I sent the whatsapp chat(edited for obvious reason  ) facetime record, landline history, skype mobile record.. Hoping all this is sufficient.. We did not know that propf after marriage can be adked.. So i would suggest everyone to start gathering data for the same.. So that you mail them instantly..

Goodluck

Ani25588


----------



## tanvilamba

ani25588 said:


> Hi dron
> 
> Thankyou ?de0a
> Co asked for proof of vommunication after marriage till date.. And more pics of wedding(core sindoor ceremony photos) and proof of communication before me and husband started dating.. The casual chats of that time.. A bit weird!! I have sent it today.. Takes time to organise all this.. I sent the whatsapp chat(edited for obvious reason  ) facetime record, landline history, skype mobile record.. Hoping all this is sufficient.. We did not know that propf after marriage can be adked.. So i would suggest everyone to start gathering data for the same.. So that you mail them instantly..
> 
> Goodluck
> 
> Ani25588


I sent the unedited version purposely .. Let the COs be embarrassed.. LOL


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hi!
> 
> By what you are saying.. It seems its going to take a bit of time.. But it will be done and its alright. Dont worry.. These things do consumetime.. Just keep your efforts on and stay alert..
> 
> My best wishes to you.. Keep us posted with the happenings..
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


Hey Ani25588,

Thanks for your good wishes. I will keep you all posted :smile:

Good Luck to you too!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Acknowledgement of Receiving the Additional Documents*



human1234 said:


> I think she is lasy to take print outs from email
> 
> 
> Hope for all positive results
> 
> Any how is it ok to email my co for updates or should I wait???


AHC should send you an email acknowledging that they have received the additional documents you sent by post.
I got an email a week after I sent my documents via FedEx. The subject read as follows:-

_*Migration visa application- Acknowledgment of additional information-"your file number" [SEC=UNCLASSIFIED]‏*_

If you don't receive a confirmation email, just contact your case officer if you wish.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Haha!!*



tanvilamba said:


> I sent the unedited version purposely .. Let the COs be embarrassed.. LOL


Hahahahahahaha.....I thought I was the only one who sent the unedited stuff :lol::lol::lol::lol: I think the case officers know what they are in for. That job title sure has it's perks...LOL :becky::becky::becky::becky:


----------



## KG_AUS

*Online applications update*

Hi Guys,

As most of you are aware, we are yet to see an online application assigned to a CO.

Supreet is first in the list and I am next (my wife's application). I know a bunch of guys working for DIBP (Department of Immigration and Border Protection) who gave me some ideas about the possible delay in CO allocation.

From what I heard, documents attached to our online application are not readily available in a single system for the CO s. They have to lodge a request to retrieve an attachment from a SAN disk which might take around 2 weeks roughly (how primitive - i know!)

Supreet and other online applicants, I think we have been assigned to CO s along with some of the other paper-based Jan applicants but the operators giving us misleading information as they don't have proper access themselves.

Watch this space! You will probably get a 'Sent to Final Assessment' email pretty soon or even better a grant letter straight away - you never know what the game plan for online application is.

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## Pari A

Hey becky and everyone
I submitted all my original pcc to my co via vfs, and have been told she shall be receiving them in Monday ..
Hoping for best in future .

Kind regards,
Pari A


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Pari A said:


> Hey becky and everyone
> I submitted all my original pcc to my co via vfs, and have been told she shall be receiving them in Monday ..
> Hoping for best in future .
> 
> Kind regards,
> Pari A


Hey Pari A,

Thanks for updating us. Hopefully your case officer will forward your file to the final queue as soon as he/she  receives it.

Could you please clarify as to what your case officer's code is? In the SS Update Form there are 2 names you've filled.
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.

Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*No Clue!*



KG_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As most of you are aware, we are yet to see an online application assigned to a CO.
> 
> Supreet is first in the list and I am next (my wife's application). I know a bunch of guys working for DIBP (Department of Immigration and Border Protection) who gave me some ideas about the possible delay in CO allocation.
> 
> From what I heard, documents attached to our online application are not readily available in a single system for the CO s. They have to lodge a request to retrieve an attachment from a SAN disk which might take around 2 weeks roughly (how primitive - i know!)
> 
> Supreet and other online applicants, I think we have been assigned to CO s along with some of the other paper-based Jan applicants but the operators giving us misleading information as they don't have proper access themselves.
> 
> Watch this space! You will probably get a 'Sent to Final Assessment' email pretty soon or even better a grant letter straight away - you never know what the game plan for online application is.
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


Hey KG_AUS,

Thanks for the valuable information you shared. Clearly there is no ease of access to the applications even for the case officers. I was wondering what if DIBP knows how they are planning to deal with the offshore online partner visa applications?

Would calling DIBP work to at least get some information regarding this bewildering process :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

What do you reckon?

Good Luck!! Hope you get a case officer soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Becky26 said:


> Hahahahahahaha.....I thought I was the only one who sent the unedited stuff :lol::lol::lol::lol: I think the case officers know what they are in for. That job title sure has it's perks...LOL :becky::becky::becky::becky:


I also sent unedited chat 
Hope they get some inspiration from chat , and give visa ASAP.
Ha ha ha


----------



## applepie24

tanvilamba said:


> i sent the unedited version purposely .. Let the cos be embarrassed.. Lol


lmaoooooooo 

I sent our chat history unedited too HAHA!


----------



## Jimmy2014

KG_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As most of you are aware, we are yet to see an online application assigned to a CO.
> 
> Supreet is first in the list and I am next (my wife's application). I know a bunch of guys working for DIBP (Department of Immigration and Border Protection) who gave me some ideas about the possible delay in CO allocation.
> 
> From what I heard, documents attached to our online application are not readily available in a single system for the CO s. They have to lodge a request to retrieve an attachment from a SAN disk which might take around 2 weeks roughly (how primitive - i know!)
> 
> Supreet and other online applicants, I think we have been assigned to CO s along with some of the other paper-based Jan applicants but the operators giving us misleading information as they don't have proper access themselves.
> 
> Watch this space! You will probably get a 'Sent to Final Assessment' email pretty soon or even better a grant letter straight away - you never know what the game plan for online application is.
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


Thanks for sharing the update man.. much appreciated. 

Let's hope online applicants hear from there COs soon too.


----------



## KG_AUS

Becky26 said:


> Hey KG_AUS,
> 
> Thanks for the valuable information you shared. Clearly there is no ease of access to the applications even for the case officers. I was wondering what if DIBP knows how they are planning to deal with the offshore online partner visa applications?
> 
> Would calling DIBP work to at least get some information regarding this bewildering process :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> What do you reckon?
> 
> Good Luck!! Hope you get a case officer soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Heya,

I will try to call DIBP on Monday and see they gave to say.

KG_AUS


----------



## applepie24

Hi Everyone,

We got our visa yesterday. I thought I'd share the structure for our application to help those that may be reading this forum to apply for the Partner Visa.

Application cover letter from Applicant
Application cover letter from Sponsor
Subclass 309-100 Checklist Application Document Checklist
Table of Contents

Forms
Form 47SP and tax invoice for payment of Visa
Form 40SP
Form 80

Personal Documents
Certified copy of current Passport bio data page for Applicant
Certified copy of old Passport bio data page for Applicant
Certified copy of Driver’s Licence Receipt for Applicant showing last physical address of Applicant in Australia
Certified copy of birth certificate for Applicant
Commonwealth Bank letter showing physical address of Applicant
Certified copy of Marriage certificate for Sponsor and Applicant (evidence of marriage)
Four Passport photographs of Applicant
Two Passport photographs of Sponsor

Evidence that the relationship of Sponsor and Applicant is genuine and continuing
Statutory Declaration by Applicant on the history of my relationship with Sponsor
Statutory Declaration by Sponsor on the history of my relationship with Applicant
_Financial aspects of the relationship_
Account and employee pay information
1. Establishment of joint bank account with Westpac Bank in the name of Applicant and Sponsor to pay bills and household expenses, BSB: XXXXX Account number: XXXXX on DD/MM/YYYY
2. Westpac joint bank account balance as at DD/MM/YYYY confirming change of salutation for Sponsor to ‘Mrs’
3. Welcome letters from Westpac Bank confirming Sponsor had added Applicant as an additional card holder on her Altitude Platinum Card VISA and American Express credit account #XXXXXX
4. Westpac Credit Cards for Applicant (additional Card on Sponsor Westpac Credit Card account)
5. Change of employee details for Sponsor: allocation of pay into joint bank account with Westpac shared with Applicant and change of salutation to ‘Mrs’
6. Welcome letter from Commonwealth Bank confirming Applicant had added Sponsor as an additional card holder on his low fee credit account #XXXXXX
7. Commonwealth Bank Credit Card for Sponsor (Additional Card on Applicant Commonwealth Credit Card account). We use the Westpac credit card in favour of the Commonwealth card in order to gain rewards points.

Commitment to shared finances
8. Flight details for Applicant and confirmation of payment by Applicant’s Travel Agent for flight from Melbourne to India from Westpac credit account #XXXXX (card number XXXX). The payment made on DD/MM/YYYY was made jointly by Sponsor and Applicant
9. Confirmation of payment by Department of Immigration for Partner Visa application for Applicant from Westpac credit account #XXXXX. The payment made on DD/MM/YYYY was made by Sponsor
10. All relevant banking and credit card balances from Westpac
_Nature of the household_
1. Email confirmation from Vodafone confirming phone bill for Sponsor is paid jointly by Sponsor and Applicant from BSB: XXXXX Account number: XXXXX (joint Westpac Bank account in the name of Applicant and Sponsor)
2. Correspondence addressed to Applicant and Sponsor at the same address: <Street Address>, <Suburb> <State> <Postcode>
3. Shared responsibility for household duties
4. Confirmation from Super fund for Sponsor confirming Applicant as beneficiary
5. Confirmation from Super fund for Applicant confirming Sponsor as beneficiary

_Social context of the relationship_
1. Flight information for Melbourne trip on DDth of MMM YYYY for Applicant
2. Flight information for Melbourne civil wedding on DDth of MMM YYYY for Applicant
3. Annotated photos of Sponsor and Applicant together including wedding photos
Nature of commitment to each other
Emergency Contacts and Next of Kin designations
1. Employee change of details by Sponsor confirming Applicant next of kin contact information and change of salutation to ‘Mrs’
2. Printout from employer database by Sponsor designating Sponsor as emergency contact

_Future planning and long term commitments_
3. Wedding invitation for cultural wedding on the DDth of MMM YYYY in Punjab, India
4. Flight details for Sponsor and her family for cultural wedding; Mother and Father of Sponsor flying to India on the DDth of MMM and returning on the DDst of MMM, Brother and Grandmother of Sponsor flying to India on the DDth of MMM and returning on the DDst of MMM and the Sponsor flying to India on the DDth of MMM (return yet flight to be booked as Honeymoon plans are to be confirmed).

Email and Phone communication 
5. Applicant phone statement from ABC Mobile (calls and messages to Sponsor highlighted) from MMM YYYY to MMM YYYY
6. Applicant phone statement from DEF Mobile (calls and messages to Sponsor highlighted) from MMM YYYY to MMM YYYY
7. Itemised video call logs from Sponsor to Applicant on Yahoo (152 calls in total)
8. Screenshot of email folders of Applicant showing number of instant messages exchanged between Applicant and Sponsor (1761 messages in total)
9. Facebook chat history between Applicant and Sponsor (5898 messages in total)
Statutory Declaration by Father of Sponsor in support of application
Statutory Declaration by Mother of Sponsor in support of application
Statutory Declaration by Katrina, work colleague of Sponsor in support of application

Character Documents
Police Certificate
Character Statutory Declaration by Applicant

Personal Documents Sponsor
Certified copy of current Passport bio data page for Sponsor
Certified copy of Certificate of Australian Citizenship for Sponsor
Certified copy of Certificate of New Zealand Citizenship for Sponsor
Certified copy of Birth Certificate for Sponsor
Certified copy of Driver’s License
Certified copy of Australian income tax assessment notice
Confirmation of employment letter from current employer for Sponsor
Group Certificate for Sponsor from ABC Pty Ltd
Pay History for Sponsor from ABC Pty Ltd
Payslips for the last 2 years for Sponsor


Good luck everyone


----------



## karthi.1984

remya3012 said:


> WOW!! That's Great News Karthick..I know how relieved you will be
> 
> Congrats...Happy Reunion..Do let us know when the little one is born :cheer2: :cheer2:


Hi Remya,

Thanks... yeah a big relief.... big burden off my chest... hope you get your visa soon... all the best..


----------



## karthi.1984

Becky26 said:


> *Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner!!!!!! Double Congratulations to be fair!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. Thanks for sharing the good news with us. Have a safe and fun flight.
> God Bless You!!!
> 
> First Grant for December 2013
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


Hi Becky,

thanks for your wishes and hope you get your visa soon..


----------



## karthi.1984

Priya10 said:


> Good on you Karthik, all the best of you becoming a dad soon.


thanks priya... all the best to you....


----------



## tanvilamba

applepie24 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We got our visa yesterday. I thought I'd share the structure for our application to help those that may be reading this forum to apply for the Partner Visa.
> 
> Application cover letter from Applicant
> Application cover letter from Sponsor
> Subclass 309-100 Checklist Application Document Checklist
> Table of Contents
> 
> Forms
> Form 47SP and tax invoice for payment of Visa
> Form 40SP
> Form 80
> 
> Personal Documents
> Certified copy of current Passport bio data page for Applicant
> Certified copy of old Passport bio data page for Applicant
> Certified copy of Driver&#146;s Licence Receipt for Applicant showing last physical address of Applicant in Australia
> Certified copy of birth certificate for Applicant
> Commonwealth Bank letter showing physical address of Applicant
> Certified copy of Marriage certificate for Sponsor and Applicant (evidence of marriage)
> Four Passport photographs of Applicant
> Two Passport photographs of Sponsor
> 
> Evidence that the relationship of Sponsor and Applicant is genuine and continuing
> Statutory Declaration by Applicant on the history of my relationship with Sponsor
> Statutory Declaration by Sponsor on the history of my relationship with Applicant
> Financial aspects of the relationship
> Account and employee pay information
> 1. Establishment of joint bank account with Westpac Bank in the name of Applicant and Sponsor to pay bills and household expenses, BSB: XXXXX Account number: XXXXX on DD/MM/YYYY
> 2. Westpac joint bank account balance as at DD/MM/YYYY confirming change of salutation for Sponsor to &#145;Mrs&#146;
> 3. Welcome letters from Westpac Bank confirming Sponsor had added Applicant as an additional card holder on her Altitude Platinum Card VISA and American Express credit account #XXXXXX
> 4. Westpac Credit Cards for Applicant (additional Card on Sponsor Westpac Credit Card account)
> 5. Change of employee details for Sponsor: allocation of pay into joint bank account with Westpac shared with Applicant and change of salutation to &#145;Mrs&#146;
> 6. Welcome letter from Commonwealth Bank confirming Applicant had added Sponsor as an additional card holder on his low fee credit account #XXXXXX
> 7. Commonwealth Bank Credit Card for Sponsor (Additional Card on Applicant Commonwealth Credit Card account). We use the Westpac credit card in favour of the Commonwealth card in order to gain rewards points.
> 
> Commitment to shared finances
> 8. Flight details for Applicant and confirmation of payment by Applicant&#146;s Travel Agent for flight from Melbourne to India from Westpac credit account #XXXXX (card number XXXX). The payment made on DD/MM/YYYY was made jointly by Sponsor and Applicant
> 9. Confirmation of payment by Department of Immigration for Partner Visa application for Applicant from Westpac credit account #XXXXX. The payment made on DD/MM/YYYY was made by Sponsor
> 10. All relevant banking and credit card balances from Westpac
> Nature of the household
> 1. Email confirmation from Vodafone confirming phone bill for Sponsor is paid jointly by Sponsor and Applicant from BSB: XXXXX Account number: XXXXX (joint Westpac Bank account in the name of Applicant and Sponsor)
> 2. Correspondence addressed to Applicant and Sponsor at the same address: <Street Address>, <Suburb> <State> <Postcode>
> 3. Shared responsibility for household duties
> 4. Confirmation from Super fund for Sponsor confirming Applicant as beneficiary
> 5. Confirmation from Super fund for Applicant confirming Sponsor as beneficiary
> 
> Social context of the relationship
> 1. Flight information for Melbourne trip on DDth of MMM YYYY for Applicant
> 2. Flight information for Melbourne civil wedding on DDth of MMM YYYY for Applicant
> 3. Annotated photos of Sponsor and Applicant together including wedding photos
> Nature of commitment to each other
> Emergency Contacts and Next of Kin designations
> 1. Employee change of details by Sponsor confirming Applicant next of kin contact information and change of salutation to &#145;Mrs&#146;
> 2. Printout from employer database by Sponsor designating Sponsor as emergency contact
> 
> Future planning and long term commitments
> 3. Wedding invitation for cultural wedding on the DDth of MMM YYYY in Punjab, India
> 4. Flight details for Sponsor and her family for cultural wedding; Mother and Father of Sponsor flying to India on the DDth of MMM and returning on the DDst of MMM, Brother and Grandmother of Sponsor flying to India on the DDth of MMM and returning on the DDst of MMM and the Sponsor flying to India on the DDth of MMM (return yet flight to be booked as Honeymoon plans are to be confirmed).
> 
> Email and Phone communication
> 5. Applicant phone statement from ABC Mobile (calls and messages to Sponsor highlighted) from MMM YYYY to MMM YYYY
> 6. Applicant phone statement from DEF Mobile (calls and messages to Sponsor highlighted) from MMM YYYY to MMM YYYY
> 7. Itemised video call logs from Sponsor to Applicant on Yahoo (152 calls in total)
> 8. Screenshot of email folders of Applicant showing number of instant messages exchanged between Applicant and Sponsor (1761 messages in total)
> 9. Facebook chat history between Applicant and Sponsor (5898 messages in total)
> Statutory Declaration by Father of Sponsor in support of application
> Statutory Declaration by Mother of Sponsor in support of application
> Statutory Declaration by Katrina, work colleague of Sponsor in support of application
> 
> Character Documents
> Police Certificate
> Character Statutory Declaration by Applicant
> 
> Personal Documents Sponsor
> Certified copy of current Passport bio data page for Sponsor
> Certified copy of Certificate of Australian Citizenship for Sponsor
> Certified copy of Certificate of New Zealand Citizenship for Sponsor
> Certified copy of Birth Certificate for Sponsor
> Certified copy of Driver&#146;s License
> Certified copy of Australian income tax assessment notice
> Confirmation of employment letter from current employer for Sponsor
> Group Certificate for Sponsor from ABC Pty Ltd
> Pay History for Sponsor from ABC Pty Ltd
> Payslips for the last 2 years for Sponsor
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone


Congratulations applepie!! 

Happy reunion.. :-D

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## remya3012

karthi.1984 said:


> Hi Remya,
> 
> Thanks... yeah a big relief.... big burden off my chest... hope you get your visa soon... all the best..


Hope so...Thanks so much for your wishes


----------



## remya3012

applepie24 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We got our visa yesterday. I thought I'd share the structure for our application to help those that may be reading this forum to apply for the Partner Visa.
> 
> Application cover letter from Applicant
> Application cover letter from Sponsor
> Subclass 309-100 Checklist Application Document Checklist
> Table of Contents
> 
> Forms
> Form 47SP and tax invoice for payment of Visa
> Form 40SP
> Form 80
> 
> Personal Documents
> Certified copy of current Passport bio data page for Applicant
> Certified copy of old Passport bio data page for Applicant
> Certified copy of Driver’s Licence Receipt for Applicant showing last physical address of Applicant in Australia
> Certified copy of birth certificate for Applicant
> Commonwealth Bank letter showing physical address of Applicant
> Certified copy of Marriage certificate for Sponsor and Applicant (evidence of marriage)
> Four Passport photographs of Applicant
> Two Passport photographs of Sponsor
> 
> Evidence that the relationship of Sponsor and Applicant is genuine and continuing
> Statutory Declaration by Applicant on the history of my relationship with Sponsor
> Statutory Declaration by Sponsor on the history of my relationship with Applicant
> _Financial aspects of the relationship_
> Account and employee pay information
> 1. Establishment of joint bank account with Westpac Bank in the name of Applicant and Sponsor to pay bills and household expenses, BSB: XXXXX Account number: XXXXX on DD/MM/YYYY
> 2. Westpac joint bank account balance as at DD/MM/YYYY confirming change of salutation for Sponsor to ‘Mrs’
> 3. Welcome letters from Westpac Bank confirming Sponsor had added Applicant as an additional card holder on her Altitude Platinum Card VISA and American Express credit account #XXXXXX
> 4. Westpac Credit Cards for Applicant (additional Card on Sponsor Westpac Credit Card account)
> 5. Change of employee details for Sponsor: allocation of pay into joint bank account with Westpac shared with Applicant and change of salutation to ‘Mrs’
> 6. Welcome letter from Commonwealth Bank confirming Applicant had added Sponsor as an additional card holder on his low fee credit account #XXXXXX
> 7. Commonwealth Bank Credit Card for Sponsor (Additional Card on Applicant Commonwealth Credit Card account). We use the Westpac credit card in favour of the Commonwealth card in order to gain rewards points.
> 
> Commitment to shared finances
> 8. Flight details for Applicant and confirmation of payment by Applicant’s Travel Agent for flight from Melbourne to India from Westpac credit account #XXXXX (card number XXXX). The payment made on DD/MM/YYYY was made jointly by Sponsor and Applicant
> 9. Confirmation of payment by Department of Immigration for Partner Visa application for Applicant from Westpac credit account #XXXXX. The payment made on DD/MM/YYYY was made by Sponsor
> 10. All relevant banking and credit card balances from Westpac
> _Nature of the household_
> 1. Email confirmation from Vodafone confirming phone bill for Sponsor is paid jointly by Sponsor and Applicant from BSB: XXXXX Account number: XXXXX (joint Westpac Bank account in the name of Applicant and Sponsor)
> 2. Correspondence addressed to Applicant and Sponsor at the same address: <Street Address>, <Suburb> <State> <Postcode>
> 3. Shared responsibility for household duties
> 4. Confirmation from Super fund for Sponsor confirming Applicant as beneficiary
> 5. Confirmation from Super fund for Applicant confirming Sponsor as beneficiary
> 
> _Social context of the relationship_
> 1. Flight information for Melbourne trip on DDth of MMM YYYY for Applicant
> 2. Flight information for Melbourne civil wedding on DDth of MMM YYYY for Applicant
> 3. Annotated photos of Sponsor and Applicant together including wedding photos
> Nature of commitment to each other
> Emergency Contacts and Next of Kin designations
> 1. Employee change of details by Sponsor confirming Applicant next of kin contact information and change of salutation to ‘Mrs’
> 2. Printout from employer database by Sponsor designating Sponsor as emergency contact
> 
> _Future planning and long term commitments_
> 3. Wedding invitation for cultural wedding on the DDth of MMM YYYY in Punjab, India
> 4. Flight details for Sponsor and her family for cultural wedding; Mother and Father of Sponsor flying to India on the DDth of MMM and returning on the DDst of MMM, Brother and Grandmother of Sponsor flying to India on the DDth of MMM and returning on the DDst of MMM and the Sponsor flying to India on the DDth of MMM (return yet flight to be booked as Honeymoon plans are to be confirmed).
> 
> Email and Phone communication
> 5. Applicant phone statement from ABC Mobile (calls and messages to Sponsor highlighted) from MMM YYYY to MMM YYYY
> 6. Applicant phone statement from DEF Mobile (calls and messages to Sponsor highlighted) from MMM YYYY to MMM YYYY
> 7. Itemised video call logs from Sponsor to Applicant on Yahoo (152 calls in total)
> 8. Screenshot of email folders of Applicant showing number of instant messages exchanged between Applicant and Sponsor (1761 messages in total)
> 9. Facebook chat history between Applicant and Sponsor (5898 messages in total)
> Statutory Declaration by Father of Sponsor in support of application
> Statutory Declaration by Mother of Sponsor in support of application
> Statutory Declaration by Katrina, work colleague of Sponsor in support of application
> 
> Character Documents
> Police Certificate
> Character Statutory Declaration by Applicant
> 
> Personal Documents Sponsor
> Certified copy of current Passport bio data page for Sponsor
> Certified copy of Certificate of Australian Citizenship for Sponsor
> Certified copy of Certificate of New Zealand Citizenship for Sponsor
> Certified copy of Birth Certificate for Sponsor
> Certified copy of Driver’s License
> Certified copy of Australian income tax assessment notice
> Confirmation of employment letter from current employer for Sponsor
> Group Certificate for Sponsor from ABC Pty Ltd
> Pay History for Sponsor from ABC Pty Ltd
> Payslips for the last 2 years for Sponsor
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone


Hey Applepie24,

Congrats!! Happy Reunion :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## raman0082000

Hi Everyone,

I am not sure how accurate the information we get from these operators from ahc?i called last monday and they said my file is on the top of the queue i ended up calling again on monday to find out its queued in for finala assesement and u have to wait??not sure what does dat mean if file was on the top of queue should hAVE VISA BY NOW


----------



## lonestar56

raman0082000 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am not sure how accurate the information we get from these operators from ahc?i called last monday and they said my file is on the top of the queue i ended up calling again on monday to find out its queued in for finala assesement and u have to wait??not sure what does dat mean if file was on the top of queue should hAVE VISA BY NOW


Hmmm , it used to take average of 3-5 weeks after getting into final assessment stage generally before June .. now it's taking double the time .. as they have recruited new co's maybe as new financial started they might have moving things slowly again .. prep the best and worst senerio and plan accordingly .. all the best .


----------



## Becky26

KG_AUS said:


> Heya,
> 
> I will try to call DIBP on Monday and see they gave to say.
> 
> KG_AUS


Hey!

Thanks and good luck!! Hope you find out some useful information.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



applepie24 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We got our visa yesterday. I thought I'd share the structure for our application to help those that may be reading this forum to apply for the Partner Visa.
> 
> Good luck everyone


*Many Congratulations!!! 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead.

Thanks for sharing the good news with us. Have a good one.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



karthi.1984 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> thanks for your wishes and hope you get your visa soon..


Thanks for your kind wishes  Do share when the little one arrives 
Hope your partner is doing well.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hr2211

Hi all, 

I am already in thread! But I m nowhere in that spreadsheet.
But anyway.. I submit my file in February 2014 .. Is that true that they extend timings to get case officer? 

Please help me.


----------



## Becky26

*Family Sponsored Visitor Visa*

Hey Guys!!

Hope everyone is doing well. 

*I have a question:-*
Is the case officer who processes the visitor visa application of someone who is awaiting decision on their partner visa application the same for the partner visa application as well? 

So for example if case officer code 14 is assessing my partner visa application, if I apply for family sponsored visitor visa will the above case officer also assess my visitor visa application too? and vice versa.

Seniors, who have applied for visitor visas in the past, kindly please assist.
Look forward to your expert advice. Thanks a lot!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome Again!*



Hr2211 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am already in thread! But I m nowhere in that spreadsheet.
> But anyway.. I submit my file in February 2014 .. Is that true that they extend timings to get case officer?
> 
> Please help me.


Hey Hr2211,

How are you? I'm not sure if i wrote you the Welcome Post. So Welcome to the Thread again 

Could you please fill out the SS Update Form link to which is mentioned below:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Once you submit this form I'll add your application details to the main SS!! 

Unfortunately the case officer allocation time frame has been increased by the AHC. This change was implemented on July 01, 2014 as per which case officer allocation is taking 30-31 weeks since DOL.
Below is the link to the AHC New Delhi's website which has processing time frames:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

AHC have started allocating case officers to January 2014 applications. So not too long till February applications are allocated one. Don't worry, not too long left now.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​**SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
gaurav.a.shah---------------108-----------------------304lane:
loveforever-----------------112-----------------------340
UserS-----------------------82-----------------------329lane:
harman87--------------------80------------------------300
a_30july---------------------68------------------------357------> Fiiinally she got it lane:
Arathi------------------------65------------------------259lane:
scorpionkingpn---------------65-------------------------273lane:
Swapav----------------------66-------------------------248lane:
Sravanthi---------------------57-------------------------252lane:
Chintu88---------------------55-------------------------259lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------56-------------------------308
applepie24-------------------56--------------------------256lane:
apg12-------------------------52--------------------------245
kaurm------------------------46--------------------------243
robinpriya4ever-------------28--------------------------263lane:
remya3012------------------39--------------------------244
karthi.1984-----------------44---------------------------239lane:
tanvilamba------------------39--------------------------248
Parul Ahuja-----------------39--------------------------243
dineshdhanraj--------------27---------------------------237lane:
Sam88----------------------33---------------------------241
Rambo911------------------28---------------------------244
rahul85---------------------26---------------------------230
Priya10---------------------26---------------------------230
raman0082000-------------24---------------------------245
harsingh--------------------21--------------------------229
Sandy123------------------14--------------------------222
sandz03--------------------20-------------------------243
desai369-------------------14---------------------------224
vineetbabbar--------------13---------------------------223
Dairy milk 28/11-----------07--------------------------216
srini.naik--------------------05--------------------------216


12 gone, 21 more to go! All the very best to each and everyone waiting. Praying for more grants before AHC closes. Please do share the good news with us when it comes.
Have a great week ahead!! :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## harsingh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I have a question:-
> Is the case officer who processes the visitor visa application of someone who is awaiting decision on their partner visa application the same for the partner visa application as well?
> 
> So for example if case officer code 14 is assessing my partner visa application, if I apply for family sponsored visitor visa will the above case officer also assess my visitor visa application too? and vice versa.
> 
> Seniors, who have applied for visitor visas in the past, kindly please assist.
> Look forward to your expert advice. Thanks a lot!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hello Becky
First of all congrats to all applicants who got grants and co allocation.
The case officers are different for tourist and partner visas.
There will be a different CO for Tourist but he will confirm details through the partner application file nos etc.
Regards


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



harsingh said:


> Hello Becky
> First of all congrats to all applicants who got grants and co allocation.
> The case officers are different for tourist and partner visas.
> There will be a different CO for Tourist but he will confirm details through the partner application file nos etc.
> Regards


Hey harsingh,

Thank you so much for your quick response.
Hope you get your visa very soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MeeP

This wait is so frustrating... We applied 0n 09/01/14 Almost 7 monthssss,,,,,,Still no CO...no updates.... Praying atleast for a CO.... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

MeeP said:


> This wait is so frustrating... We applied 0n 09/01/14 Almost 7 monthssss,,,,,,Still no CO...no updates.... Praying atleast for a CO.... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Very soon!!! Don't worry, AHC has started allocating case officers to January applicants and thread member ani25588 her DOL is 08/01/2014 has been allocated a case officer.
Happy days are very close!! Hang in there Hopefully this week will bring many more visas, case officer allocations and files sent to the final queue.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

MeeP said:


> This wait is so frustrating... We applied 0n 09/01/14 Almost 7 monthssss,,,,,,Still no CO...no updates.... Praying atleast for a CO.... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Dont panic friend this wait is temporary:: keep urself busy n pray : pray 

Even I got co after 7.5 months later 
Just coz of too much applications processing is slow

Just be positive


----------



## MeeP

thanks Becky & Human1234 for the kind words ..it is good to see there are people around to support .it is great relief to share the feelings and emotions with those in similar situation ..


----------



## Dip8

MeeP said:


> This wait is so frustrating... We applied 0n 09/01/14 Almost 7 monthssss,,,,,,Still no CO...no updates.... Praying atleast for a CO.... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hey MeeP,
My DOL 10-01-14. No CO yet. Hope we wll hear some good news this week. Eagerly waiting to hear something from CO.
Thanks


----------



## human1234

Unable to open the ss sheet ,, its says enable the cookies n all 
Dont kniw whats that


----------



## human1234

Hi becky n other senior applicants
I was checking in ss sheet, that who ever got the case officer monica bidani ON THeir application , grants are still to be given , even most of them are even got senior CO on application

Plz comment on this friend
What do u say ?


----------



## Becky26

MeeP said:


> thanks Becky & Human1234 for the kind words ..it is good to see there are people around to support .it is great relief to share the feelings and emotions with those in similar situation ..


No worries!! Meep, always happy to help. I know what you must be going through. Have faith in the Almighty and keep praying. Happy days will be at your doorstep quicker than you'll know.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Kindly DO NOT use Case Officer's names in your Posts*



human1234 said:


> Hi becky n other senior applicants
> I was checking in ss sheet, that who ever got the case officer monica bidani ON THeir application , grants are still to be given , even most of them are even got senior CO on application
> 
> Plz comment on this friend
> What do u say ?


I always mention that *use of case officer's name is NOT allowed on the forum*. It's a rule and I would appreciate if you would please abide by these rules. The case officers and their code numbers are in the SS we use. 

Kindly use these codes to refer to the case officers in your posts. Below is the list of all the case officer codes:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

*Or if you CAN'T open the SS, please only use the case officer's INITIALS to refer to whichever case officer you're referring to. *
Appreciate your consideration. Thank You!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome August!*

Dear Thread Members,

Another month has gone, there were 16 visas granted. Last August had 21 grants, hoping AHC would break it's record and grant at least 1 visa per day. Hoping this month will re-unite many more families.

Below is the Updated Prediction List:-
*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
loveforever-----------------119-----------------------347
harman87--------------------87------------------------307
Jyoti10-----------------------63-------------------------315
apg12-------------------------59--------------------------252
kaurm------------------------53--------------------------250
remya3012------------------47--------------------------251
tanvilamba------------------46--------------------------255
Parul Ahuja-----------------46--------------------------250
Sam88----------------------40---------------------------248
Rambo911------------------35---------------------------251
rahul85---------------------33---------------------------237
Priya10---------------------33---------------------------237
raman0082000-------------31---------------------------252
harsingh--------------------28--------------------------236
Sandy123------------------27--------------------------236
sandz03--------------------27-------------------------250
desai369-------------------21---------------------------231
vineetbabbar--------------20--------------------------230
Dairy milk 28/11-----------14--------------------------223
srini.naik--------------------12--------------------------223
Naomi-----------------------10---------------------------277

Good Luck to everyone on the list and all those waiting for case officer allocations. Have a wonderful month ahead. God Bless all!!
Take Care.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Very soon!!! Don't worry, AHC has started allocating case officers to January applicants and thread member ani25588 her DOL is 08/01/2014 has been allocated a case officer.
> Happy days are very close!! Hang in there Hopefully this week will bring many more visas, case officer allocations and files sent to the final queue.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky!!
My actual dol is 9 jan 2014.. By mistake i had submitted 8 jan.. Kindly do the correction!
And hey meep dont worry keep your eye on the phone and stay prepared.. It can be anyday now!!

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

*Any Day Now!*



ani25588 said:


> Hi becky!!
> My actual dol is 9 jan 2014.. By mistake i had submitted 8 jan.. Kindly do the correction!
> And hey meep dont worry keep your eye on the phone and stay prepared.. It can be anyday now!!
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


Hey Ani25588,

Thanks for the correction, I have updated your DOL  Waow! there are 5 applicants with the same DOL as yours :tongue1::tongue1:
The other 09/01/2014 applicants can get case officers allocated literally any day during this week.

Stick your phones to your BUTTS guys!!! hehehe
Good Luck!! Very excited for you all 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey Ani25588,
> 
> Thanks for the correction, I have updated your DOL  Waow! there are 5 applicants with the same DOL as yours :tongue1::tongue1:
> The other 09/01/2014 applicants can get case officers allocated literally any day during this week.
> 
> Stick your phones to your BUTTS guys!!! hehehe
> Good Luck!! Very excited for you all
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Haha!! Exactly becky!! Even i am excited for all!! I really want to know how the interviews go!! You wont believe i got temperature after that phone call!! Tensed to the core as to what will happen now!! 
Good luck guys!! 

Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



ani25588 said:


> Haha!! Exactly becky!! Even i am excited for all!! I really want to know how the interviews go!! You wont believe i got temperature after that phone call!! Tensed to the core as to what will happen now!!
> Good luck guys!!
> 
> Ani25588


Awwww!!! Don't worry, only good things are going to happen. Next good thing will be when your file is sent to the final queue and the BEST thing will be when your application gets approved :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Trust me! I know how daunting AHC's phone calls can be. You should be proud and happy that your DID it!! :clap2::clap2:

Don't stress!!! Hope you're feeling better and have now recovered from the temperature. Take Care of yourself! Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Awwww!!! Don't worry, only good things are going to happen. Next good thing will be when your file is sent to the final queue and the BEST thing will be when your application gets approved :dance::dance::dance::dance:
> Trust me! I know how daunting AHC's phone calls can be. You should be proud and happy that your DID it!! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Don't stress!!! Hope you're feeling better and have now recovered from the temperature. Take Care of yourself! Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Becky!!!!
Thankyou so much! To keep up with the relationship is not as difficult as to get through the process of reaching to your partner! I think we all are crazy strong lot of lovebirds!! 
Better than the couples who stay near each other 
Nonetheless, we all deserve this union with our loved ones.. Hope this month brings loads of good news!!
God bless
Ani25588


----------



## Jimmy2014

KG_AUS said:


> Heya,
> 
> I will try to call DIBP on Monday and see they gave to say.
> 
> KG_AUS


Hi KG_Aus

Please do share the outcome/update after you have spoken to AHC, Delhi re: online applications.

I tried to find some info around where online applications for Subclass 309 will be processed on DIAC website but only link I could find was this https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/visa-enquiries/partner-processing-changes.htm#a and there was no mention of 309 which led to believe that online applications (even though offshore) will be still processed at Delhi itself not in Australia (Happy to be corrected here though:croc

We did however got an acknowledgement (PDF file) immediately after lodging the application online stating the application has been received by DIAC but it does not say where the application will be processed and no mention of CO etc. Nonetheless, we will proceeding with medicals as HAP ID is available too and also PCC.

Anyway, let's hope AHC starts looking into online applications soon as well. :rockon:


----------



## harman87

Hey Everyone!!!!
Monday again guys. Let's hope for some grants and CO allocations this week. Everyone please :fingerscrossed: .

Regards
Harman


----------



## Jump2Aus

*PCC from Bangalore PSKs*

Hi,

Is there any one in forum who applied for PCC in Bangalore PSKs? after 1-July-2014 ?


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> Hi KG_Aus
> 
> Please do share the outcome/update after you have spoken to AHC, Delhi re: online applications.
> 
> I tried to find some info around where online applications for Subclass 309 will be processed on DIAC website but only link I could find was this https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/visa-enquiries/partner-processing-changes.htm#a and there was no mention of 309 which led to believe that online applications (even though offshore) will be still processed at Delhi itself not in Australia (Happy to be corrected here though:croc
> 
> We did however got an acknowledgement (PDF file) immediately after lodging the application online stating the application has been received by DIAC but it does not say where the application will be processed and no mention of CO etc. Nonetheless, we will proceeding with medicals as HAP ID is available too and also PCC.
> 
> Anyway, let's hope AHC starts looking into online applications soon as well. :rockon:


Hey Jimmy2014,

Thanks for such an informative post. Ages ago I did mention that the offshore online partner visa applications WILL be processed offshore at AHC New Delhi.

Otherwise what's the use of having AHC if the visa applications were going to be processed onshore where DIBP is already burdened with a very high volume of onshore applications and handful of case officers to process them.

Estimated processing time frame for onshore partner visa applications is 12-15 months. So you can imagine how heavy the workload must be for DIBP. I know some applicants who have been waiting for over 2 year for their visa. I think we are lucky that AHC processes the visas comparatively quick.

Good Luck everyone! Hope this week will be a good one as I'm very eager to see how AHC is going to process the online applications.
Please keep us updated. Thanks for your time.
Have a great week ahead.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> Hey Jimmy2014,
> 
> Thanks for such an informative post. Ages ago I did mention that the offshore online partner visa applications WILL be processed offshore at AHC New Delhi.
> 
> Otherwise what's the use of having AHC if the visa applications were going to be processed onshore where DIBP is already burdened with a very high volume of onshore applications and handful of case officers to process them.
> 
> Estimated processing time frame for onshore partner visa applications is 12-15 months. So you can imagine how heavy the workload must be for DIBP. I know some applicants who have been waiting for over 2 year for their visa. I think we are lucky that AHC processes the visas comparatively quick.
> 
> Good Luck everyone! Hope this week will be a good one as I'm very eager to see how AHC is going to process the online applications.
> Please keep us updated. Thanks for your time.
> Have a great week ahead.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Thanks for your reply Becky, much appreciated.

It makes sense that regardless of the method of applying, the application is still 'offshore' so should be processed at the relevant AHC. Hopefully we'll get to hear from Supreet and KG_Aus about their COs soon :bump2:

On another note, I found this blog which managed by DIAC on a regular basis. May be something to read to get and ask latest and accurate information from the department officials :fencing:
Migration Blog | The Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Jimmy2014 said:


> Thanks for your reply Becky, much appreciated.
> 
> It makes sense that regardless of the method of applying, the application is still 'offshore' so should be processed at the relevant AHC. Hopefully we'll get to hear from Supreet and KG_Aus about their COs soon :bump2:
> 
> On another note, I found this blog which managed by DIAC on a regular basis. May be something to read to get and ask latest and accurate information from the department officials :fencing:
> Migration Blog | The Department of Immigration and Border Protection


GREAT Info!! Jimmy2014 
Thanks again for sharing with us a very reliable source of regular immigration updates. 

Yeah, eagerly waiting for Surpreet and KG_AUS to get case officers allocated and/or any progress. Good Luck guys!!
Please don't forget to update us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> GREAT Info!! Jimmy2014
> Thanks again for sharing with us a very reliable source of regular immigration updates.
> 
> Yeah, eagerly waiting for Surpreet and KG_AUS to get case officers allocated and/or any progress. Good Luck guys!!
> Please don't forget to update us.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


No worries Becky.. Hopefully you and everyone on this forum get COs soon and be with their loved ones and get on with their lives :israel:


----------



## Priya10

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> *I have a question:-*
> Is the case officer who processes the visitor visa application of someone who is awaiting decision on their partner visa application the same for the partner visa application as well?
> 
> So for example if case officer code 14 is assessing my partner visa application, if I apply for family sponsored visitor visa will the above case officer also assess my visitor visa application too? and vice versa.
> 
> Seniors, who have applied for visitor visas in the past, kindly please assist.
> Look forward to your expert advice. Thanks a lot!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Priya's husband here. Priya's internet connection at home goes pear shaped at times so I have been checking for any updates . 

It was different for us, wasn't even from the CO List in the SS. I was of the understanding that Visitor visas are assessed in Australia while the spouse visa is assessed in the country of origin, please correct me if I'm wrong. Hope it helps.

Cheers


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



Priya10 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Priya's husband here. Priya's internet connection at home goes pear shaped at times so I have been checking for any updates .
> 
> It was different for us, wasn't even from the CO List in the SS. I was of the understanding that Visitor visas are assessed in Australia while the spouse visa is assessed in the country of origin, please correct me if I'm wrong. Hope it helps.
> 
> Cheers


Hey Priya's husband,

Thanks for taking time out to help me. Appreciate it 
I THINK the visa application(s) are processed wherever they are submitted. Although I'm not very sure about this.
*Seniors, please correct me if I'm wrong.*

Thanks a lot for your post. Hope Priya is doing well. Good Luck to you guys :becky::becky:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sinayvalian

Hi Becky & All,

How can I use this site to search for specific information. I am sure the below question has been answered before - Can you travel with a one way ticket to Australia on a tourist visa while waiting for your partner visa. And then buy a ticket in Aus to return??

Thanks


----------



## ani25588

Hi all
Glad to inform you that our application has been forwarded for final assessment..
Big relief!!!
Got the mail today  
Now the final wait starts!!!!!
Good luck everyone

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

*Visitor Visa*



sinayvalian said:


> Hi Becky & All,
> 
> How can I use this site to search for specific information. I am sure the below question has been answered before - Can you travel with a one way ticket to Australia on a tourist visa while waiting for your partner visa. And then buy a ticket in Aus to return??
> 
> Thanks


I guess one should read the thread regularly as there are a various other discussions of other processes that are linked to the partner visa processing.

And this questions HAS been asked many times in the past. 
I have not travelled to Australia on a visitor visa so am only telling what I've read on this thread. One can travel to Australia on a one-way ticket on a visitor visa and then book a return ticket from India to Australia for after the partner visa is approved.
Seniors, please comment and/or correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks for your time.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



ani25588 said:


> Hi all
> Glad to inform you that our application has been forwarded for final assessment..
> Big relief!!!
> Got the mail today
> Now the final wait starts!!!!!
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


*Congratulations ani25588!!!! What did I tell you :cheer2::cheer2:
Happy days are very close. Hope you get your visa soon.
Good Luck!! Thanks for updating us. I have updated your details in the main SS.

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> *Congratulations ani25588!!!! What did I tell you :cheer2::cheer2:
> Happy days are very close. Hope you get your visa soon.
> Good Luck!! Thanks for updating us. I have updated your details in the main SS.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


All my love to you!! Yes you did say its going to be soon!! I am very happy.. Good wishes from me and my husband!!

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> All my love to you!! Yes you did say its going to be soon!! I am very happy.. Good wishes from me and my husband!!
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


Thanks darl!! Good Luck to you too!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

ani25588 said:


> Hi all
> Glad to inform you that our application has been forwarded for final assessment..
> Big relief!!!
> Got the mail today
> Now the final wait starts!!!!!
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


Congratulations , you are first jan applicant whos file sent in final que , I wish all jan application finalised by end of this month .


----------



## ani25588

dron said:


> Congratulations , you are first jan applicant whos file sent in final que , I wish all jan application finalised by end of this month .


Hi dron
Thanku so much!!!
And i pray for all the applicants to get their visas soon!

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## tanvilamba

Hey Becky,

I know it's really stupid to notice this after this long, but I was just checking the letters sent by my CO and my DOL in them in 25th November 13.

Could you please update that for me?

And what's going on with you??Any news from the PSK??

Thanks,
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I know it's really stupid to notice this after this long, but I was just checking the letters sent by my CO and my DOL in them in 25th November 13.
> 
> Could you please update that for me?
> 
> And what's going on with you??Any news from the PSK??
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Hey Tanvi,

No worries, I have made the changes to your DOL in the main SS. Thanks for letting us know.

I will be re-visiting the PSK on the coming Thursday.
I replied to the private message you sent me on July 31, 2014. Let me know if you have received it.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Hey Tanvi,
> 
> No worries, I have made the changes to your DOL in the main SS. Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> I will be re-visiting the PSK on the coming Thursday.
> I replied to the private message you sent me on July 31, 2014. Let me know if you have received it.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Yup!I just checked my msgs and there it was.

Sorry for not checking it before!:-(

All the very best for your appointment!!Do let me know how it goes!

Thanks,
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



tanvilamba said:


> Yup!I just checked my msgs and there it was.
> 
> Sorry for not checking it before!:-(
> 
> All the very best for your appointment!!Do let me know how it goes!
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


No worries Tanvi 
Thank you for your good wishes. Will definitely keep you updated.
Good Luck to you hope you get your visa very soon. :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hr2211

Hi becky,

I put my details in attachment u given can u confirm u recived it or not!

Thanks 
Regards.
Hiya


----------



## sandz03

sinayvalian said:


> Hi Becky & All,
> 
> How can I use this site to search for specific information. I am sure the below question has been answered before - Can you travel with a one way ticket to Australia on a tourist visa while waiting for your partner visa. And then buy a ticket in Aus to return??
> 
> Thanks


Hi Sinayvalian, 

I have been in the same scenario where I (Aus Citizen) and Wife (Indian Citizen) brought my wife on a visitor visa with one way ticket.
Only problem causing people are AIRLINE COMPANY, they have no clue nor idea. Below are the documents I had to show to the AIRLINE company manager on duty.

In my case I as an Aus Citizen had to show the receipts and proof that the spouse visa application is under the process and she is on her visitor visa until spouse visa granted. Main important thing was to sign a statutory declaration form with the airline career, that your responsible for the applicant's return within if something may/happen and Airline company is no way liable/responsible and does not bear any expenses incurred. 

and thats it!!

Off you go through Indian immigration and Australian immigration and easy as!!

But let me tell you "you gotta speak otherwise nothing works!!, you gotta be firm with the airline company that no where it was mentioned on the visitor visa grant letter nor the immigration people told you (OVER THE PHONE) that you require a return ticket!! "

Also bear in mind it took me 45 mins in the airport to resolve this issue. so be early!!

It worked for me and hope it does for you!!

Cheers
Sandz


----------



## KG_AUS

Jimmy2014 said:


> Hi KG_Aus
> 
> Please do share the outcome/update after you have spoken to AHC, Delhi re: online applications.
> 
> I tried to find some info around where online applications for Subclass 309 will be processed on DIAC website but only link I could find was this https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/visa-enquiries/partner-processing-changes.htm#a and there was no mention of 309 which led to believe that online applications (even though offshore) will be still processed at Delhi itself not in Australia (Happy to be corrected here though:croc
> 
> We did however got an acknowledgement (PDF file) immediately after lodging the application online stating the application has been received by DIAC but it does not say where the application will be processed and no mention of CO etc. Nonetheless, we will proceeding with medicals as HAP ID is available too and also PCC.
> 
> Anyway, let's hope AHC starts looking into online applications soon as well. :rockon:


Hi all,

Sorry folks for the late reply. Calling DIBP - long story short - I haven't spoken to them yet. As I've mentioned previously, I am India with my wife so I had to use my Skype to call DIBP but ran out of credit before I could talk to someone. Will try to call today.

On the flipside, I called AHC yesterday afternoon and told them my co allocation is overdue and the operator told me she will escalate this to the team and I will be assigned to a CO shortly. Now shortly could be anything - hoping its by today.

@Supreet and other online applicants after us - any updates?

Also while I m here, I would like to point out that partner applicants will definitely be processed at New Delhi (sadly). Please check this URL from AHC which shows where applications are processed (no particulars about online partner visa but partner visas should include all types of logememt)- Migrating to Australia - Visas and Migration - Australian High Commission

I really don't understand why can't they process our online applications onshore. We spoon feed all the required documents to their system and all they got to do is open and process. Probably most of you have a different take on this. We are talking about dedicated visa processing team of 200+ vs team of 15+ who could hardly follow timelines or procedures. Shame on you DIBP!

Cheer up all!

KG_Aus


----------



## Jimmy2014

KG_AUS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry folks for the late reply. Calling DIBP - long story short - I haven't spoken to them yet. As I've mentioned previously, I am India with my wife so I had to use my Skype to call DIBP but ran out of credit before I could talk to someone. Will try to call today.
> 
> On the flipside, I called AHC yesterday afternoon and told them my co allocation is overdue and the operator told me she will escalate this to the team and I will be assigned to a CO shortly. Now shortly could be anything - hoping its by today.
> 
> @Supreet and other online applicants after us - any updates?
> 
> Also while I m here, I would like to point out that partner applicants will definitely be processed at New Delhi (sadly). Please check this URL from AHC which shows where applications are processed (no particulars about online partner visa but partner visas should include all types of logememt)- Migrating to Australia - Visas and Migration - Australian High Commission
> 
> I really don't understand why can't they process our online applications onshore. We spoon feed all the required documents to their system and all they got to do is open and process. Probably most of you have a different take on this. We are talking about dedicated visa processing team of 200+ vs team of 15+ who could hardly follow timelines or procedures. Shame on you DIBP!
> 
> Cheer up all!
> 
> KG_Aus


Thanks for sharing the update KG_Aus. Hopefully you will get a CO this week assuming their escalation process works :bowl:

In regards to processing the applications onshore, like Becky mentioned in her previous post, it takes 12-15 months for Partner visas to be processed so there is more backlog compared to what AHC is experiencing at the moment. So we are better off getting our applications assessed at AHC, Delhi.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey jimmy n KG_AUS
Hope you both doing good. 
U know wat i have been calling AHC frequently since last two weeks and every time they told me dat they will escalate this to the team. Neither they told me reason for why CO allocation is due to online lodged application not they told me any indicative time for CO allocation. 
Really so upset coz its is 225 days since i lodged my application ans still waiting for a CO.. 
Kindly share KG_AUS if u gt any information regarding online application from DIBP.
Thanks
Surpreet


----------



## Naomi16

Hello Everyone , :tea::tea:

I am slightly confused.

What is the difference between

" Your application has been queued for finalization stage" 

and 

"Please be informed that all document requirements on your client's application have been met & the APPLICATION HAS BEEN QUEUED FOR FINAL DECISION"

:horn::horn:


----------



## Maha240606

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey jimmy n KG_AUS
> Hope you both doing good.
> U know wat i have been calling AHC frequently since last two weeks and every time they told me dat they will escalate this to the team. Neither they told me reason for why CO allocation is due to online lodged application not they told me any indicative time for CO allocation.
> Really so upset coz its is 225 days since i lodged my application ans still waiting for a CO..
> Kindly share KG_AUS if u gt any information regarding online application from DIBP.
> Thanks
> Surpreet


Hi Surpreet, 


Do you know any online application have been allocated a CO? any possibility to find out?


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Maha240606 said:


> Hi Surpreet,
> 
> 
> Do you know any online application have been allocated a CO? any possibility to find out?


No because as you can see the spread sheet m the first most online file on this forum who is still waiting for a CO.


----------



## Maha240606

I just called the Vfs helpline to enquire about the processing of online application but they are telling they don't have any idea on online application and we need to mail to Australian High Commission to get the information. Seems like they provide help only for paper applications


----------



## remya3012

Apg12 and Kaurm...anytime now  Let's hope today :fingerscrossed: :thumb:


----------



## kaurm

Thanks Remya.. I am desperately waiting


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Maha240606 said:


> I just called the Vfs helpline to enquire about the processing of online application but they are telling they don't have any idea on online application and we need to mail to Australian High Commission to get the information. Seems like they provide help only for paper applications


Actually u shud have call AHC instead of calling vfs coz vfs is jst a help line provided by AHC. Call upon 011-41221000 this nmbr and press 1 and 2 immidtly without listening to any recorded messg. U shud have ur passport number while u call AHC. 
N dont forget to share ur conversation with the operator.


----------



## sandz03

remya3012 said:


> Apg12 and Kaurm...anytime now  Let's hope today :fingerscrossed: :thumb:


I am hoping the same!!:fingerscrossed:
good luck folks,:thumb:
Should be anytime soon, keep up your spirits high and get fired up :flame:
Pack your bags!! :humble:
Cheers
Sandz


----------



## Dip8

*Interview*

Hiii,
Could anyone plz help me about what sort of questions CO ask in interview. Will only the applicant be interviewed or both ? Plz help
Kind regards ,
Dip


----------



## human1234

Naomi16 said:


> Hello Everyone , :tea::tea:
> 
> I am slightly confused.
> 
> What is the difference between
> 
> " Your application has been queued for finalization stage"
> 
> and
> 
> "Please be informed that all document requirements on your client's application have been met & the APPLICATION HAS BEEN QUEUED FOR FINAL DECISION"
> 
> :horn::horn:


No difference ... its says that application is transferred to senior co for final decision ,, n to jusy count the days till the grant


----------



## 496402-dron

Naomi16 said:


> Hello Everyone , :tea::tea:
> 
> I am slightly confused.
> 
> What is the difference between
> 
> " Your application has been queued for finalization stage"
> 
> and
> 
> "Please be informed that all document requirements on your client's application have been met & the APPLICATION HAS BEEN QUEUED FOR FINAL DECISION"
> 
> :horn::horn:



both are same 
first one addressed to you 
and 
second one might be addressed to your agent for you.


----------



## Jimmy2014

Dip8 said:


> Hiii,
> Could anyone plz help me about what sort of questions CO ask in interview. Will only the applicant be interviewed or both ? Plz help
> Kind regards ,
> Dip


I am copying the questions that were asked to one of the members of this forum :cell:

Points covered-
1. Background of relationship.. How it started .. In fact with dates!!
2. educational qualification of both of us
3. Job status of both
4. My husband's salary!! 
5. His and my family background.. Detailed!!
6. What colour dress I wore at the wedding ceremony!!! This was very weird..!!!
7. Asked more pictures of wedding plus current call log after marriage till date.

In addition to this, you could be asked from the following (Please note this is a general list only and can vary from AHC to AHC) hone:

 *About Meeting Your Partner and Your Relationship*
When did you meet?
Where did you meet?
What did you find attractive about your partner at first?
What do you (now) find attractive about your partner?
When did you start your relationship together?
When did you fall in love with your partner?
When did you consider yourselves “in a relationship”?
What’s the last thing each of you gave the other as a gift?


*About You (the applicant)*
How are you paying your bills and supporting yourself now?
How do you and your partner stay in contact? How often? What method(s) of communications?
What will you do when you come to Australia?
How much time have you spent with your partner’s family?
How much time has your partner spent with your family?
Why did you and your partner decide to apply for an Australian partner visa instead of a visa in your home country?


*About Your Marriage *
When did you decide to get married?
When did you officially become engaged?
Where were you when you became engaged?
Why are you getting married?
Where was the marriage?
What was the name of the church you were married at?
How many people attended your marriage ceremony and reception?
What restaurant did you use for the food for your marriage?
Which of your family attended the marriage ceremony?
Which of your partner’s family attended the marriage ceremony?
Before you were married, how often did you date?


*About Your Defacto Relationship*
How long have you and your partner lived together?
Have you and your partner lived apart during the last 12 months? If so, please provide details.
What addresses have you and your partner lived at together, and for how long?
When and Why did your previous defacto relationship end? (if applicable)


*About Your Partner*
What is your partner’s address?
When was your partner born?
Does your partner have a degree? If so, what type and from what school?
What year did your partner graduate from college? (if applicable)
What does your partner do for work?
Where does your partner work?
Is your partner at work now?
How does your partner get to and from work?
What is your partner’s income?
What hours does your partner work? Any overtime?
What size clothes does your partner wear?
What are your partner’s favourite foods?
What are your partner’s hobbies?
What does your partner do in his/her spare time?
What are your partner’s parents’ names?
What do you call your partner’s parents (nicknames, their first names, etc)?
What does your partner’s father do for work? Where is he employed?
What are the names of your partner’s brothers and sisters?
What do your partner’s brothers/sisters do for work? Where are they employed?
What is your partner’s parents’ address?
What are the name(s) of any previous wives of your partner?
Where is your partner’s child now (if partner has a child)?
What do you love about your partner?


*About Traveling*
What visits has your partner made to come to see you?
What visits have you made to go see your partner?
Where do you go out to visit when you go out together?

*About Living Together With Your Partner*
Do any others live in the home you share with your partner? If so, who?
Why do you allow others to live in the house with your partner?
What side of the bed does your partner sleep on?
What religion do you practice in your home?
If you and your partner are from different religions, how will you handle that with your kids?
Please describe your home (that you share with your partner).
Please describe the bedroom you sleep in in your home.
Do you have any pets?
What colour are the curtains or blinds in the bedroom?
Have you and your partner made any major financial purchases together?
Have you and your partner made any major financial commitments (leases, etc) together?
What’s the last film you saw together with your partner?
(referencing a photo) Who is this person in the photo of you two (describes photo)?
What will you do if this visa application is refused?
Do you plan to have children with your partner?


----------



## Dip8

Jimmy2014 said:


> I am copying the questions that were asked to one of the members of this forum :cell:
> 
> Points covered-
> 1. Background of relationship.. How it started .. In fact with dates!!
> 2. educational qualification of both of us
> 3. Job status of both
> 4. My husband's salary!!
> 5. His and my family background.. Detailed!!
> 6. What colour dress I wore at the wedding ceremony!!! This was very weird..!!!
> 7. Asked more pictures of wedding plus current call log after marriage till date.
> 
> In addition to this, you could be asked from the following (Please note this is a general list only and can vary from AHC to AHC) hone:
> 
> *About Meeting Your Partner and Your Relationship*
> When did you meet?
> Where did you meet?
> What did you find attractive about your partner at first?
> What do you (now) find attractive about your partner?
> When did you start your relationship together?
> When did you fall in love with your partner?
> When did you consider yourselves “in a relationship”?
> What’s the last thing each of you gave the other as a gift?
> 
> 
> *About You (the applicant)*
> How are you paying your bills and supporting yourself now?
> How do you and your partner stay in contact? How often? What method(s) of communications?
> What will you do when you come to Australia?
> How much time have you spent with your partner’s family?
> How much time has your partner spent with your family?
> Why did you and your partner decide to apply for an Australian partner visa instead of a visa in your home country?
> 
> 
> *About Your Marriage *
> When did you decide to get married?
> When did you officially become engaged?
> Where were you when you became engaged?
> Why are you getting married?
> Where was the marriage?
> What was the name of the church you were married at?
> How many people attended your marriage ceremony and reception?
> What restaurant did you use for the food for your marriage?
> Which of your family attended the marriage ceremony?
> Which of your partner’s family attended the marriage ceremony?
> Before you were married, how often did you date?
> 
> 
> *About Your Defacto Relationship*
> How long have you and your partner lived together?
> Have you and your partner lived apart during the last 12 months? If so, please provide details.
> What addresses have you and your partner lived at together, and for how long?
> When and Why did your previous defacto relationship end? (if applicable)
> 
> 
> *About Your Partner*
> What is your partner’s address?
> When was your partner born?
> Does your partner have a degree? If so, what type and from what school?
> What year did your partner graduate from college? (if applicable)
> What does your partner do for work?
> Where does your partner work?
> Is your partner at work now?
> How does your partner get to and from work?
> What is your partner’s income?
> What hours does your partner work? Any overtime?
> What size clothes does your partner wear?
> What are your partner’s favourite foods?
> What are your partner’s hobbies?
> What does your partner do in his/her spare time?
> What are your partner’s parents’ names?
> What do you call your partner’s parents (nicknames, their first names, etc)?
> What does your partner’s father do for work? Where is he employed?
> What are the names of your partner’s brothers and sisters?
> What do your partner’s brothers/sisters do for work? Where are they employed?
> What is your partner’s parents’ address?
> What are the name(s) of any previous wives of your partner?
> Where is your partner’s child now (if partner has a child)?
> What do you love about your partner?
> 
> 
> *About Traveling*
> What visits has your partner made to come to see you?
> What visits have you made to go see your partner?
> Where do you go out to visit when you go out together?
> 
> *About Living Together With Your Partner*
> Do any others live in the home you share with your partner? If so, who?
> Why do you allow others to live in the house with your partner?
> What side of the bed does your partner sleep on?
> What religion do you practice in your home?
> If you and your partner are from different religions, how will you handle that with your kids?
> Please describe your home (that you share with your partner).
> Please describe the bedroom you sleep in in your home.
> Do you have any pets?
> What colour are the curtains or blinds in the bedroom?
> Have you and your partner made any major financial purchases together?
> Have you and your partner made any major financial commitments (leases, etc) together?
> What’s the last film you saw together with your partner?
> (referencing a photo) Who is this person in the photo of you two (describes photo)?
> What will you tdo if this visa application is refused?
> Do you plan to have children with your partner?


Thanks jimmy


----------



## Naomi16

human1234 said:


> No difference ... its says that application is transferred to senior co for final decision ,, n to jusy count the days till the grant



Thank you so much Human1234 and Dron,

Really appreciate your response:cheer2::cheer2:

The reason I am confused is because My agent received the mail stating that the file has been queued for finalisation on the 25th July, 2014 while the second mail stating that it has been queued for final decision and that no further documents are required has been received on 4th August, 2014. :bowl::bowl:.


AHC doesn't forward any emails to me . All the mails are addressed to my agents who in turn forward them to me.


----------



## Becky26

Hr2211 said:


> Hi becky,
> 
> I put my details in attachment u given can u confirm u recived it or not!
> 
> Thanks
> Regards.
> Hiya


Hey Hiya,

I added your details the day you submitted the SS Update Form. You should be able to see your username in the main SS. Below is the link to the main SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Online Partner Visa Applications*



Jimmy2014 said:


> Thanks for sharing the update KG_Aus. Hopefully you will get a CO this week assuming their escalation process works :bowl:
> 
> In regards to processing the applications onshore, like Becky mentioned in her previous post, it takes 12-15 months for Partner visas to be processed so there is more backlog compared to what AHC is experiencing at the moment. So we are better off getting our applications assessed at AHC, Delhi.


My point!! Don't understand why applicants would want their application to get stuck between a 10 times worse backlog at DIBP. Many applicants are still waiting for their partner (subclass 820/801) visa for over 2 years.

I repeat myself, AHC New Delhi is by far one of DIBP's quickest visa offshore processing commission posted offshore and let's not forget that India is a high risk/third world country.

*Not sure if people are aware but United Kingdom is a low risk/first world country and the average processing time frames for AHC in London is 8-9 months. And they don't grant the visa before 8 months minimum, no matter how decision ready the application is. That's how long the applicants HAVE to wait. Their applicants don't get 'Special Consideration' when the applicant/the sponsor falls pregnant unlike India.
*
I think the distinction is pretty clear and shows how much better the processing time frames for AHC New Delhi are. I'm NOT defending their processing method; but want the members to know that we are luckier than many others.

Other high risk countries like Kenya, Nairobi have waiting time frame of 16 months on average.

I know the processing method AHC New Delhi follows needs to be a lot more transparent and their operators need to be given training in customer service 101. That alone will help majority of the applicants to wait patiently as then they will be up-to-date as to what stage their application is at.
I really hope you and others who are way over-due, get a case officer very soon. Praying for you all. 

Good Luck!!! Hope you get the good news soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*2 Sentences have the SAME meaning*



Naomi16 said:


> Hello Everyone , :tea::tea:
> 
> I am slightly confused.
> 
> What is the difference between
> 
> " Your application has been queued for finalization stage"
> 
> and
> 
> "Please be informed that all document requirements on your client's application have been met & the APPLICATION HAS BEEN QUEUED FOR FINAL DECISION"
> 
> :horn::horn:


There is absolutely NO DIFFERENCE. Two statements which have the same meaning i.e. your application is in the final queue. Nothing to worry about.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> I just called the Vfs helpline to enquire about the processing of online application but they are telling they don't have any idea on online application and we need to mail to Australian High Commission to get the information. Seems like they provide help only for paper applications


Don't waste your credit calling VFS, they have no idea what goes on inside AHC or with our applications as a matter of fact. They are 100 times worse than the AHC operators. I called them once to inquire about my (paper) application and they were HOPELESS! If anyone can help you, it is AHC. Email them and try to call them and hopefully you'll get through to them and get an update on your application. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Partner Visa Prospective Interview Question*



Dip8 said:


> Hiii,
> Could anyone plz help me about what sort of questions CO ask in interview. Will only the applicant be interviewed or both ? Plz help
> Kind regards ,
> Dip


Hey Dip,

Below are some of the questions(pick the ones that apply to your case) that you could be asked:-

*About Meeting Your Partner and Your Relationship*
When did you meet?
Where did you meet?
What did you find attractive about your partner at first?
What do you (now) find attractive about your partner?
When did you start your relationship together?
When did you fall in love with your partner?
When did you consider yourselves “in a relationship”?
What’s the last thing each of you gave the other as a gift?


*About You (the applicant)*
How are you paying your bills and supporting yourself now?
How do you and your partner stay in contact? How often? What method(s) of communications?
What will you do when you come to Australia?
How much time have you spent with your partner’s family?
How much time has your partner spent with your family?
Why did you and your partner decide to apply for an Australian partner visa instead of a visa in your home country?


*About Your Marriage*
When did you decide to get married?
When did you officially become engaged?
Where were you when you became engaged?
Why are you getting married?
Where was the marriage?
What was the name of the church you were married at?
How many people attended your marriage ceremony and reception?
What restaurant did you use for the food for your marriage?
Which of your family attended the marriage ceremony?
Which of your partner’s family attended the marriage ceremony?
Before you were married, how often did you date?


*About Your De-facto Relationship*
How long have you and your partner lived together?
Have you and your partner lived apart during the last 12 months? If so, please provide details.
What addresses have you and your partner lived at together, and for how long?
When and Why did your previous defacto relationship end? (if applicable)


*About Your Partner*
What is your partner’s address?
When was your partner born?
Does your partner have a degree? If so, what type and from what school?
What year did your partner graduate from college? (if applicable)
What does your partner do for work?
Where does your partner work?
Is your partner at work now?
How does your partner get to and from work?
What is your partner’s income?
What hours does your partner work? Any overtime?
What size clothes does your partner wear?
What are your partner’s favourite foods?
What are your partner’s hobbies?
What does your partner do in his/her spare time?
What are your partner’s parents’ names?
What do you call your partner’s parents (nicknames, their first names, etc)?
What does your partner’s father do for work? Where is he employed?
What are the names of your partner’s brothers and sisters?
What do your partner’s brothers/sisters do for work? Where are they employed?
What is your partner’s parents’ address?
What are the name(s) of any previous wives of your partner?
Where is your partner’s child now (if partner has a child)?
What do you love about your partner?


*About Traveling*
What visits has your partner made to come to see you?
What visits have you made to go see your partner?
Where do you go out to visit when you go out together?


*About Living Together With Your Partner*
Do any others live in the home you share with your partner? If so, who?
Why do you allow others to live in the house with your partner?
What side of the bed does your partner sleep on?
What religion do you practice in your home?
If you and your partner are from different religions, how will you handle that with your kids?
Please describe your home (that you share with your partner).
Please describe the bedroom you sleep in in your home.
Do you have any pets?
What colour are the curtains or blinds in the bedroom?
Have you and your partner made any major financial purchases together?
Have you and your partner made any major financial commitments (leases, etc) together?
What’s the last film you saw together with your partner?
(referencing a photo) Who is this person in the photo of you two (describes photo)?
What will you do if this visa application is refused?
Do you plan to have children with your partner?


Taken from Northam & Associates website, one of Australia's best immigration (MARA) lawyer:-
http://mnvisa.com/partner-interview-questions/

Hope this helps.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> I am copying the questions that were asked to one of the members of this forum :cell:
> 
> Points covered-
> 1. Background of relationship.. How it started .. In fact with dates!!
> 2. educational qualification of both of us
> 3. Job status of both
> 4. My husband's salary!!
> 5. His and my family background.. Detailed!!
> 6. What colour dress I wore at the wedding ceremony!!! This was very weird..!!!
> 7. Asked more pictures of wedding plus current call log after marriage till date.
> 
> In addition to this, you could be asked from the following (Please note this is a general list only and can vary from AHC to AHC) hone:
> 
> *About Meeting Your Partner and Your Relationship*
> When did you meet?
> Where did you meet?
> What did you find attractive about your partner at first?
> What do you (now) find attractive about your partner?
> When did you start your relationship together?
> When did you fall in love with your partner?
> When did you consider yourselves “in a relationship”?
> What’s the last thing each of you gave the other as a gift?
> 
> 
> *About You (the applicant)*
> How are you paying your bills and supporting yourself now?
> How do you and your partner stay in contact? How often? What method(s) of communications?
> What will you do when you come to Australia?
> How much time have you spent with your partner’s family?
> How much time has your partner spent with your family?
> Why did you and your partner decide to apply for an Australian partner visa instead of a visa in your home country?
> 
> 
> *About Your Marriage *
> When did you decide to get married?
> When did you officially become engaged?
> Where were you when you became engaged?
> Why are you getting married?
> Where was the marriage?
> What was the name of the church you were married at?
> How many people attended your marriage ceremony and reception?
> What restaurant did you use for the food for your marriage?
> Which of your family attended the marriage ceremony?
> Which of your partner’s family attended the marriage ceremony?
> Before you were married, how often did you date?
> 
> 
> *About Your Defacto Relationship*
> How long have you and your partner lived together?
> Have you and your partner lived apart during the last 12 months? If so, please provide details.
> What addresses have you and your partner lived at together, and for how long?
> When and Why did your previous defacto relationship end? (if applicable)
> 
> 
> *About Your Partner*
> What is your partner’s address?
> When was your partner born?
> Does your partner have a degree? If so, what type and from what school?
> What year did your partner graduate from college? (if applicable)
> What does your partner do for work?
> Where does your partner work?
> Is your partner at work now?
> How does your partner get to and from work?
> What is your partner’s income?
> What hours does your partner work? Any overtime?
> What size clothes does your partner wear?
> What are your partner’s favourite foods?
> What are your partner’s hobbies?
> What does your partner do in his/her spare time?
> What are your partner’s parents’ names?
> What do you call your partner’s parents (nicknames, their first names, etc)?
> What does your partner’s father do for work? Where is he employed?
> What are the names of your partner’s brothers and sisters?
> What do your partner’s brothers/sisters do for work? Where are they employed?
> What is your partner’s parents’ address?
> What are the name(s) of any previous wives of your partner?
> Where is your partner’s child now (if partner has a child)?
> What do you love about your partner?
> 
> 
> *About Traveling*
> What visits has your partner made to come to see you?
> What visits have you made to go see your partner?
> Where do you go out to visit when you go out together?
> 
> *About Living Together With Your Partner*
> Do any others live in the home you share with your partner? If so, who?
> Why do you allow others to live in the house with your partner?
> What side of the bed does your partner sleep on?
> What religion do you practice in your home?
> If you and your partner are from different religions, how will you handle that with your kids?
> Please describe your home (that you share with your partner).
> Please describe the bedroom you sleep in in your home.
> Do you have any pets?
> What colour are the curtains or blinds in the bedroom?
> Have you and your partner made any major financial purchases together?
> Have you and your partner made any major financial commitments (leases, etc) together?
> What’s the last film you saw together with your partner?
> (referencing a photo) Who is this person in the photo of you two (describes photo)?
> What will you do if this visa application is refused?
> Do you plan to have children with your partner?


*Hahahaha....taken from Mark Northam's website*


----------



## Becky26

Naomi16 said:


> Thank you so much Human1234 and Dron,
> 
> Really appreciate your response:cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> The reason I am confused is because My agent received the mail stating that the file has been queued for finalisation on the 25th July, 2014 while the second mail stating that it has been queued for final decision and that no further documents are required has been received on 4th August, 2014. :bowl::bowl:.
> 
> 
> AHC doesn't forward any emails to me . All the mails are addressed to my agents who in turn forward them to me.


That's because you have given your agent the authority to communicate to AHC and vice versa on your behalf.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> *Hahahaha....taken from Mark Northam's website*


lmao.. absolutely :lol:


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hi everyone
Jst want to inform uh dat i called AHC today n way i came to know is i have allocated a CO. But i have not get any email .. M so happy 
Sign of relief 
Now waiting for a CO's email
My CO code is 13
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi everyone
> Jst want to inform uh dat i called AHC today n way i came to know is i have allocated a CO. But i have not get any email .. M so happy
> Sign of relief
> Now waiting for a CO's email
> My CO code is 13
> Regards
> Surpreet


*Yippppieeeeeeeee!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
OH MY GOD!!! Finally!! You got a case officer, Congratulations!!! 

Have you checked your ImmiAccount to see if there are any changes to your details. Please do let us know if you find anything. Thanks a lot for sharing such a good news with us.

As KG_AUS mentioned in his post that case officers have to request permission or authorization to be granted access to an online application. Maybe the case officer has to fill out a form too.

All the VERY best!! Hope you get your visa very soon. 
Keep us updated 

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Jimmy2014

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi everyone
> Jst want to inform uh dat i called AHC today n way i came to know is i have allocated a CO. But i have not get any email .. M so happy
> Sign of relief
> Now waiting for a CO's email
> My CO code is 13
> Regards
> Surpreet


Congrats Supreet. That's great news.. 

So online applicants do get case officers.. lol :thumb:


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> *Yippppieeeeeeeee!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> OH MY GOD!!! Finally!! You got a case officer, Congratulations!!!
> 
> Have you checked your ImmiAccount to see if there are any changes to your details. Please do let us know if you find anything. Thanks a lot for sharing such a good news with us.
> 
> As KG_AUS mentioned in his post that case officers have to request permission or authorization to be granted access to an online application. Maybe the case officer has to fill out a form too.
> 
> All the VERY best!! Hope you get your visa very soon.
> Keep us updated
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Looks like surpeet got her case officer exactly 32 weeks from the DOL i.e. 224 days :bowl:


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey jimmy and becky
Thanks a lot for ur wishes guys..
Becky actually i applied through my lawyer and he is from australia and he have an immi account and he cannot give anybody his username and password coz they have lodged number of file from their own account.. It is 7 pm in australia .. My hubby will call him tomorrow morning.. N i will obviosly update you oll after all we are a family overhere on this forum and we support each other.. 
Hope everybody get grant soon
Thanks
Surpreet


----------



## ani25588

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi everyone
> Jst want to inform uh dat i called AHC today n way i came to know is i have allocated a CO. But i have not get any email .. M so happy
> Sign of relief
> Now waiting for a CO's email
> My CO code is 13
> Regards
> Surpreet


Congratualtions surpreet!!
Online applications get ready for more allocations!!
Good luck
Regards
Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey jimmy and becky
> Thanks a lot for ur wishes guys..
> Becky actually i applied through my lawyer and he is from australia and he have an immi account and he cannot give anybody his username and password coz they have lodged number of file from their own account.. It is 7 pm in australia .. My hubby will call him tomorrow morning.. N i will obviosly update you oll after all we are a family overhere on this forum and we support each other..
> Hope everybody get grant soon
> Thanks
> Surpreet


Very happy for you Surpreet!! 
No worries, make sure you do stay on top things and also your lawyer. Thanks for your kind words. YES! we all here do feel like we are a family.
Thanks for your reply. Good Luck!! I have updated your details in the SS 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> Looks like surpeet got her case officer exactly 32 weeks from the DOL i.e. 224 days :bowl:


Does that mean the case officer allocation time frame will be increased again.....That's just GRREAT!!! :doh::doh::doh::doh: :rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## Surpreet kaur

ani25588 said:


> Congratualtions surpreet!!
> Online applications get ready for more allocations!!
> Good luck
> Regards
> Ani25588


Thnx a lot Ani25588 
Hope u get visa soon


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> Very happy for you Surpreet!!
> No worries, make sure you do stay on top things and also your lawyer. Thanks for your kind words. YES! we all here do feel like we are a family.
> Thanks for your reply. Good Luck!! I have updated your details in the SS
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


U know wat becky m feeling so happy to see that blank now filled in the spread sheet.. :cheer2:


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> U know wat becky m feeling so happy to see that blank now filled in the spread sheet.. :cheer2:


I know how you feel Surpreet. My case officer took longer than the time frame that was on the AHC website at that time, like yours did. The estimate as per AHC was 25-26 weeks and I got my case officer in 27 weeks, so I completely understand the anxiety you must've been through lately. 
Happy days are near, so keep praying and have faith in the Almighty. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Hi becky
In d ss column days betwwen final queue and grant, N/A is showing.. Could you correct it please?? Just gives a fair idea as to how many days have passed.. 
Thankyou 😊

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hi becky
> In d ss column days betwwen final queue and grant, N/A is showing.. Could you correct it please?? Just gives a fair idea as to how many days have passed..
> Thankyou 😊
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


Oooops! Apologies, I forgot to finish filling out the SS.
I FIXED!!! it now 

Thanks for pointing it out 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MeeP

sinayvalian said:


> Hi Becky & All,
> 
> How can I use this site to search for specific information. I am sure the below question has been answered before - Can you travel with a one way ticket to Australia on a tourist visa while waiting for your partner visa. And then buy a ticket in Aus to return??
> 
> Thanks


I have been advised to take return ticket for visitor visa to avoid complication


----------



## MeeP

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi everyone
> Jst want to inform uh dat i called AHC today n way i came to know is i have allocated a CO. But i have not get any email .. M so happy
> Sign of relief
> Now waiting for a CO's email
> My CO code is 13
> Regards
> Surpreet




Congrats Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

MeeP said:


> I have been advised to take return ticket for visitor visa to avoid complication


Thanks for your reply MeeP


----------



## MeeP

Today I called AHC...
Wait was 25 mins ..i rang @ 2.30pm IST
The operator spoke very politely and was nice to me..( I was expecting some rudeness  ).
He told:
We will be allocated CO soon,,SO pls wait patiently....
There is no difference in applying b'w paper and online application,
getting CO early doesnt mean Visa grant early... Visa grant is based on DOL..


----------



## Surpreet kaur

MeeP said:


> Congrats Surpreet


Thnx a lot
Hope u gt CO soon


----------



## Becky26

*DOQ not DOL*



MeeP said:


> Today I called AHC...
> Wait was 25 mins ..i rang @ 2.30pm IST
> The operator spoke very politely and was nice to me..( I was expecting some rudeness  ).
> He told:
> We will be allocated CO soon,,SO pls wait patiently....
> There is no difference in applying b'w paper and online application,
> getting CO early doesnt mean Visa grant early... Visa grant is based on DOL..


Thanks for sharing this information with us, MeeP.

I guess only time will tell how different the online applications are as so far they seem to be taking longer than the paper applications to get case officer 

The _"Visa grant is based on DOL"_ statement is nothing but absolute BS!!!
Sorry to say this but anyone who can read the SS can tell that AHC grants visa based on DOQ and not DOL. So don't get too excited guys 

Good Luck to all!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> Does that mean the case officer allocation time frame will be increased again.....That's just GRREAT!!! :doh::doh::doh::doh: :rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


I hope not


----------



## Maha240606

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi everyone
> Jst want to inform uh dat i called AHC today n way i came to know is i have allocated a CO. But i have not get any email .. M so happy
> Sign of relief
> Now waiting for a CO's email
> My CO code is 13
> Regards
> Surpreet


Congrats Surpreet, 

Soooooo happy for you.. U had any interview like other people had? also to which location are you going in Australia?


----------



## kaurm

here you go.. visa granted after 54 days in queue 

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig:

Good luck everyone and thanks for upto date infomation. Spreadeagled helped a lot.


----------



## kaurm

here you go.. visa granted after 54 days in queue 

Good luck everyone and thanks for upto date information. Spreadsheet helped a lot

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Please update spreadsheet . Thanks


----------



## apg12

Have been on hold to AHC for half an hour.. so frustrated.. just want and need our visa! I feel like this wait is never going to end


----------



## kaurm

apg12 said:


> Have been on hold to AHC for half an hour.. so frustrated.. just want and need our visa! I feel like this wait is never going to end


I hope you get visa soon apg12. We just received email today around 12.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



kaurm said:


> here you go.. visa granted after 54 days in queue
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig:
> 
> Good luck everyone and thanks for upto date infomation. Spreadeagled helped a lot.


*Many Many Congratulations kaurm!!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. 

Have a fun and safe flight. God Bless You!! Thanks for sharing your good news with us. I have updated the SS 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## kaurm

Thanks Becky. Good luck to you. I hope all is sorted soon for you. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*

1st member off the new Prediction List :cheer2::cheer2: So far August has had 3 working days and 3 grants. Pretty good average. Hope AHC keeps up the good work

Below is the Updated Prediction List:-
*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
loveforever-----------------119-----------------------347
harman87--------------------87------------------------307
Jyoti10-----------------------63-------------------------315
apg12-------------------------59--------------------------252
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------47--------------------------251
tanvilamba------------------46--------------------------255
Parul Ahuja-----------------46--------------------------250
Sam88----------------------40---------------------------248
Rambo911------------------35---------------------------251
rahul85---------------------33---------------------------237
Priya10---------------------33---------------------------237
raman0082000-------------31---------------------------252
harsingh--------------------28--------------------------236
Sandy123------------------27--------------------------236
sandz03--------------------27-------------------------250
desai369-------------------21---------------------------231
vineetbabbar--------------20--------------------------230
Dairy milk 28/11-----------14--------------------------223
srini.naik--------------------12--------------------------223
Naomi-----------------------10---------------------------277

1 gone, 20 more to go. Good Luck everyone!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Very Soon!!*



apg12 said:


> Have been on hold to AHC for half an hour.. so frustrated.. just want and need our visa! I feel like this wait is never going to end


Don't worry apg12, very soon. Keep checking your inbox you could get the visa literally any day. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



kaurm said:


> Thanks Becky. Good luck to you. I hope all is sorted soon for you. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks darl! I hope so too


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Congratulations kaurm...!!!

Becky your predictions are super awesome. Predict mine too please sweets.  

Stay happy and blessed everyone...!!!


----------



## Becky26

Parul Ahuja said:


> Congratulations kaurm...!!!
> 
> Becky your predictions are super awesome. Predict mine too please sweets.
> 
> Stay happy and blessed everyone...!!!


Everything's got to do with numbers Parul, but thanks 
You are not too far behind kaurm in the Prediction List, so you should be getting your visa very soon :cheer2: Hope you've started packing 
Good Luck darl!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Maha240606 said:


> Congrats Surpreet,
> 
> Soooooo happy for you.. U had any interview like other people had? also to which location are you going in Australia?


No i did not got any call. I jst call AHC they told me that i have been allocate co n he will email uh.. I jst got my CO name from them . Now m waiting an email from my co. 
Thanks for checkng on me
I will be in melb..


----------



## aussi14

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi everyone
> Jst want to inform uh dat i called AHC today n way i came to know is i have allocated a CO. But i have not get any email .. M so happy
> Sign of relief
> Now waiting for a CO's email
> My CO code is 13
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hi surpreet

Congratulations for the CO allocation.. At least online applications
are in consideration too.. 
My DOL is 29th jan... Online...so waiting !! N waiting !!
You and KG_AUS are foremost online applicants on this forums
Let's see how we are different from paper applicants😊
Good luck to you 

Regards
Aussi14


----------



## Surpreet kaur

aussi14 said:


> Hi surpreet
> 
> Congratulations for the CO allocation.. At least online applications
> are in consideration too..
> My DOL is 29th jan... Online...so waiting !! N waiting !!
> You and KG_AUS are foremost online applicants on this forums
> Let's see how we are different from paper applicants😊
> Good luck to you
> 
> Regards
> Aussi14


Yeah eagrly waiting to know how our online applications are going to b process.. Thanx for ur wishes 
Hope u gt CO soon


----------



## sinayvalian

MeeP said:


> I have been advised to take return ticket for visitor visa to avoid complication


Thanks Meep.
Who were you adviced by?
I called AHC and the operator said they have no such requirement.


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Becky26 said:


> Everything's got to do with numbers Parul, but thanks
> You are not too far behind kaurm in the Prediction List, so you should be getting your visa very soon :cheer2: Hope you've started packing
> Good Luck darl!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thank you Becky hope you get it asap. Miracles happen.


----------



## raman0082000

i m so unhappy wid d info we get from AHCcalled dem last week And operator adviised my file is on the top of queue??two weeks gone no news yetii guess they dont even look at where our files are and whats their status?


----------



## Becky26

Parul Ahuja said:


> Thank you Becky hope you get it asap. Miracles happen.


Thank you for your kind words, Parul!!


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



raman0082000 said:


> i m so unhappy wid d info we get from AHCcalled dem last week And operator adviised my file is on the top of queue??two weeks gone no news yetii guess they dont even look at where our files are and whats their status?


The operators most of the time are as clueless as we are. Just keep praying and have faith that this misery will be coming to an end very shortly.
Hope you get the good news very soon :nod::nod::nod::nod:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dip8

Becky26 said:


> Hey Dip,
> 
> Below are some of the questions(pick the ones that apply to your case) that you could be asked:-
> 
> *About Meeting Your Partner and Your Relationship*
> When did you meet?
> Where did you meet?
> What did you find attractive about your partner at first?
> What do you (now) find attractive about your partner?
> When did you start your relationship together?
> When did you fall in love with your partner?
> When did you consider yourselves “in a relationship”?
> What’s the last thing each of you gave the other as a gift?
> 
> 
> *About You (the applicant)*
> How are you paying your bills and supporting yourself now?
> How do you and your partner stay in contact? How often? What method(s) of communications?
> What will you do when you come to Australia?
> How much time have you spent with your partner’s family?
> How much time has your partner spent with your family?
> Why did you and your partner decide to apply for an Australian partner visa instead of a visa in your home country?
> 
> 
> *About Your Marriage*
> When did you decide to get married?
> When did you officially become engaged?
> Where were you when you became engaged?
> Why are you getting married?
> Where was the marriage?
> What was the name of the church you were married at?
> How many people attended your marriage ceremony and reception?
> What restaurant did you use for the food for your marriage?
> Which of your family attended the marriage ceremony?
> Which of your partner’s family attended the marriage ceremony?
> Before you were married, how often did you date?
> 
> 
> *About Your De-facto Relationship*
> How long have you and your partner lived together?
> Have you and your partner lived apart during the last 12 months? If so, please provide details.
> What addresses have you and your partner lived at together, and for how long?
> When and Why did your previous defacto relationship end? (if applicable)
> 
> 
> *About Your Partner*
> What is your partner’s address?
> When was your partner born?
> Does your partner have a degree? If so, what type and from what school?
> What year did your partner graduate from college? (if applicable)
> What does your partner do for work?
> Where does your partner work?
> Is your partner at work now?
> How does your partner get to and from work?
> What is your partner’s income?
> What hours does your partner work? Any overtime?
> What size clothes does your partner wear?
> What are your partner’s favourite foods?
> What are your partner’s hobbies?
> What does your partner do in his/her spare time?
> What are your partner’s parents’ names?
> What do you call your partner’s parents (nicknames, their first names, etc)?
> What does your partner’s father do for work? Where is he employed?
> What are the names of your partner’s brothers and sisters?
> What do your partner’s brothers/sisters do for work? Where are they employed?
> What is your partner’s parents’ address?
> What are the name(s) of any previous wives of your partner?
> Where is your partner’s child now (if partner has a child)?
> What do you love about your partner?
> 
> 
> *About Traveling*
> What visits has your partner made to come to see you?
> What visits have you made to go see your partner?
> Where do you go out to visit when you go out together?
> 
> 
> *About Living Together With Your Partner*
> Do any others live in the home you share with your partner? If so, who?
> Why do you allow others to live in the house with your partner?
> What side of the bed does your partner sleep on?
> What religion do you practice in your home?
> If you and your partner are from different religions, how will you handle that with your kids?
> Please describe your home (that you share with your partner).
> Please describe the bedroom you sleep in in your home.
> Do you have any pets?
> What colour are the curtains or blinds in the bedroom?
> Have you and your partner made any major financial purchases together?
> Have you and your partner made any major financial commitments (leases, etc) together?
> What’s the last film you saw together with your partner?
> (referencing a photo) Who is this person in the photo of you two (describes photo)?
> What will you do if this visa application is refused?
> Do you plan to have children with your partner?
> 
> 
> Taken from Northam & Associates website, one of Australia's best immigration (MARA) lawyer:-
> Northam & Associates – Sample Partner Visa Interview Questions
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
Thanks for ur help. Waiting for CO allocation eagerly.
Kind regards, 
Dip


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*

*Congratulations to SS user vsoni88 for getting their file in the final queue! :nod::nod:
The final countdown has finally begun for you. Good Luck!!
Thanks for updating us.

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Dip8 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Thanks for ur help. Waiting for CO allocation eagerly.
> Kind regards,
> Dip


No worries, happy to help! Good Luck, hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dip8

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi everyone
> Jst want to inform uh dat i called AHC today n way i came to know is i have allocated a CO. But i have not get any email .. M so happy
> Sign of relief
> Now waiting for a CO's email
> My CO code is 13
> Regards
> Surpreet


Congrats Surpreet, so happy for u . Good luck.
Kind regards, 
Dip


----------



## Rambo911

Hearty congratulations to kaurm, surpreet & vsoni!!!!
Happy for all of you!


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations kaurm, surpreet & vsoni
Could you please tell what questions n documents they asked ?


----------



## sandz03

sinayvalian said:


> Hi Becky & All,
> 
> How can I use this site to search for specific information. I am sure the below question has been answered before - Can you travel with a one way ticket to Australia on a tourist visa while waiting for your partner visa. And then buy a ticket in Aus to return??
> 
> Thanks


I have been in the same scenario where I (Aus Citizen) and Wife (Indian Citizen) brought my wife on a visitor visa with one way ticket.
Only problem causing people are AIRLINE COMPANY, they have no clue nor idea. Below are the documents I had to show to the AIRLINE company manager on duty.

In my case I as an Aus Citizen had to show the receipts and proof that the spouse visa application is under the process and she is on her visitor visa until spouse visa granted. Main important thing was to sign a statutory declaration form with the airline career, that your responsible for the applicant's return within if something may/happen and Airline company is no way liable/responsible and does not bear any expenses incurred. 

and thats it!!

Off you go through Indian immigration and Australian immigration and easy as!!

But let me tell you "you gotta speak otherwise nothing works!!, you gotta be firm with the airline company that no where it was mentioned on the visitor visa grant letter nor the immigration people told you (OVER THE PHONE) that you require a return ticket!! "

Also bear in mind it took me 45 mins in the airport to resolve this issue. so be early!!

It worked for me and hope it does for you!!

Cheers
Sandz


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> The operators most of the time are as clueless as we are. Just keep praying and have faith that this misery will be coming to an end very shortly.
> Hope you get the good news very soon :nod::nod::nod::nod:
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


It appears that these operators just provide random info to the applicants to get them off their back without realising the agony they are causing to the applicants and their families. Weather or not, they are providing correct status to us is hard to tell (Individual experiences varies I guess:smow but having said that, like I mentioned in one of my previous posts, AHC not being an independent body, they are required to follow the protocols and rules set by DIAC and one of the rules is "Being transparent to the clients". 

Next time you speak to these operators, make sure you ask them for their full name. This is bound to make them conscious about the answer they will provide or have provided you. But like I said, individual experiences vary so this suggestion may or may not work hone: 

Hoping the best for everyone


----------



## mithi1988

hey Vsoni

Dear if you dont mind please tell if there was any complication with your file or your case officer was bit lazy as like mine one.... please suggest

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Jimmy2014

Dip8 said:


> Hii, has anyone on this forum who have overstayed their student visa in Australia applied for parter visa? Does it take long to process the partner visa if u overstayed? Any other issues that AHC can bring up?
> Please help . It would be much appreciated.
> Thanks.
> Kind regards,
> Dip


Hi Dip8,

I wouldn't recommend overstaying any visa as it can adversely affect your Partner visa application. Nothing is hidden from Australian immigration department so taking such a huge chance can be really risky. :bolt:

Not sure if you are in Australia already but some info around if you want to apply for Partner visa whilst on Student visa

http://immigrationptyltd.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/voluntary-cancellation-of-a-student-visa/

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/7367-switching-student-visa-partner-visa.html


----------



## Dip8

Jimmy2014 said:


> Hi Dip8,
> 
> I wouldn't recommend overstaying any visa as it can adversely affect your Partner visa application. Nothing is hidden from Australian immigration department so taking such a huge chance can be really risky. :bolt:
> 
> Not sure if you are in Australia already but some info around if you want to apply for Partner visa whilst on Student visa
> 
> http://immigrationptyltd.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/voluntary-cancellation-of-a-student-visa/
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/7367-switching-student-visa-partner-visa.html


Hii Jimmy,
I already overstayed my student visa in 2011. Nd nw applied for partner visa. 
Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy2014

Dip8 said:


> Hii Jimmy,
> I already overstayed my student visa in 2011. Nd nw applied for partner visa.
> Thanks.


Did you overstay for more than 28 days ? 

https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/86overstayers-and-other-unlawful-non-citizens.htm

*Exclusion from Australia *

Persons who overstay their visa by more than 28 days may become subject to an exclusion period that prevents them from being granted a temporary visa to travel to Australia for three years. This exclusion period applies whether they leave voluntarily or not.
Even after the exclusion period has finished, the person cannot be granted a visa unless they repay any debt they owe to the Commonwealth, including for costs of removal, or they make satisfactory arrangements to repay their debt.:bolt:


----------



## Dip8

Jimmy2014 said:


> Did you overstay for more than 28 days ?
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/86overstayers-and-other-unlawful-non-citizens.htm
> 
> *Exclusion from Australia *
> 
> Persons who overstay their visa by more than 28 days may become subject to an exclusion period that prevents them from being granted a temporary visa to travel to Australia for three years. This exclusion period applies whether they leave voluntarily or not.
> Even after the exclusion period has finished, the person cannot be granted a visa unless they repay any debt they owe to the Commonwealth, including for costs of removal, or they make satisfactory arrangements to repay their debt.:bolt:


Check inbox plz


----------



## human1234

kaurm said:


> here you go.. visa granted after 54 days in queue
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig:
> 
> Good luck everyone and thanks for upto date infomation. Spreadeagled helped a lot.


Congrats karum 
Party : party
ENJOY THE MOMENT HAVE beautiful life ahead


----------



## Jimmy2014

Dip8 said:


> Check inbox plz


done


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey evrrybody
I just got a call from AHC and he was my case officer.. He asked to upload my pheras ceremony potographs, my husband's passport copy on my immi account.
I will upload everythng by today itself.. 
Really appreciate him for being so polite.. 
Kind regards to eveyone
Surpreet


----------



## Jimmy2014

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey evrrybody
> I just got a call from AHC and he was my case officer.. He asked to upload my pheras ceremony potographs, my husband's passport copy on my immi account.
> I will upload everythng by today itself..
> Really appreciate him for being so polite..
> Kind regards to eveyone
> Surpreet


That is brilliant news Surpreet. Thanks for sharing with us. :whoo:


----------



## Dip8

Jimmy2014 said:


> done


Thanks Jimmy for helping me. 
I inbox u the details.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey evryone
This is to oll the online applicants
I jst got a mail from my CO and there was some information regarding online applications. N i want to share each and everthing with all of you guyz which i came to know from my email. 
1. Attachments and supporting documents must be uploaded through Immi
Account for applications that have been lodged online. Applications with documents
sent through mail or email will be treated as incomplete applications and will cause
processing of that application to be delayed. 
2. Should the department require original documents or to view hard copies they will be requested at a later date. 
3. The online system allows 60 files to be uploaded per person. Each file can be 5MB in total and can comprise multiple pages.”
Hope everybody get grant soon. We all desrv to be vd our loved ones.
Thank you god for a start of processing my application.
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Jimmy2014

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey evryone
> This is to oll the online applicants
> I jst got a mail from my CO and there was some information regarding online applications. N i want to share each and everthing with all of you guyz which i came to know from my email.
> 1. Attachments and supporting documents must be uploaded through Immi
> Account for applications that have been lodged online. Applications with documents
> sent through mail or email will be treated as incomplete applications and will cause
> processing of that application to be delayed.
> 2. Should the department require original documents or to view hard copies they will be requested at a later date.
> 3. The online system allows 60 files to be uploaded per person. Each file can be 5MB in total and can comprise multiple pages.”
> Hope everybody get grant soon. We all desrv to be vd our loved ones.
> Thank you god for a start of processing my application.
> Regards
> Surpreet


Very helpful information :rapture:


----------



## kaurm

dron said:


> Congratulations kaurm, surpreet & vsoni
> Could you please tell what questions n documents they asked ?


They did not ask for any questions and they did not ask for any document as all checklist documents were provided when visa was applied at vfs office. CO only asked for medical as medical was nit done. Thanks


----------



## human1234

Well I got acknowledgment yesterday from ahc/co that thay received the additional docs , nw m just waiting for the next updatation of application of forwarding it for final decision. 

Its been 20 days nw of the allocation of co
:|


----------



## tanvilamba

human1234 said:


> Well I got acknowledgment yesterday from ahc/co that thay received the additional docs , nw m just waiting for the next updatation of application of forwarding it for final decision.
> 
> Its been 20 days nw of the allocation of co
> :|


Hi human1234, 
That co is the laziest of the lot(just my opinion). 

Just call AHC everyday and bug them to talk to her. Ask questions that the operator would need to ask her. Best way to get your file processed and in final queue. 

That's what I did ;-) 

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## mithi1988

tanvilamba said:


> Hi human1234,
> That co is the laziest of the lot(just my opinion).
> 
> Just call AHC everyday and bug them to talk to her. Ask questions that the operator would need to ask her. Best way to get your file processed and in final queue.
> 
> That's what I did ;-)
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi



thanks sooo much tanvi very valuable thing for me...i shall let my CO know he got my file on his table as well....:flame::flame::flame: but i heard we shall not disturb CO or blah blah...please do suggest

Regards,
mithi


----------



## MeeP

sinayvalian said:


> Thanks Meep.
> Who were you adviced by?
> I called AHC and the operator said they have no such requirement.




HI sinayvalian,
TRAVEL AGENT...nd one of my friend who took visiting visa dis the same...


----------



## MeeP

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey evryone
> This is to oll the online applicants
> I jst got a mail from my CO and there was some information regarding online applications. N i want to share each and everthing with all of you guyz which i came to know from my email.
> 1. Attachments and supporting documents must be uploaded through Immi
> Account for applications that have been lodged online. Applications with documents
> sent through mail or email will be treated as incomplete applications and will cause
> processing of that application to be delayed.
> 2. Should the department require original documents or to view hard copies they will be requested at a later date.
> 3. The online system allows 60 files to be uploaded per person. Each file can be 5MB in total and can comprise multiple pages.”
> Hope everybody get grant soon. We all desrv to be vd our loved ones.
> Thank you god for a start of processing my application.
> Regards
> Surpreet


Good info Surpee...


----------



## human1234

mithi1988 said:


> thanks sooo much tanvi very valuable thing for me...i shall let my CO know he got my file on his table as well....:flame::flame::flame: but i heard we shall not disturb CO or blah blah...please do suggest
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Same here 
No idea what to say them
N what if it back fire , if they get frustrated


----------



## tanvilamba

human1234 said:


> Same here
> No idea what to say them
> N what if it back fire , if they get frustrated


You have every right to ask whatever questions you have. 

Don't go over the top and don't be rude but politely ask the operators various things. 

For example I called up and asked if the documents were sufficient and if any further documents are needed. The operator will either talk to your CO and let you know or they would say that you need to wait for communication from CO in which case you can say that you want to talk to your CO and will ask those questions yourself. Start calling them every 3 days and with the course of time increase the frequency. 

All in all let the CO know that you are not just sitting and waiting but being proactive and the application would be processed quicker(just my experience) 

Hope this helps. Do let know if you have any further queries. 

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## human1234

tanvilamba said:


> You have every right to ask whatever questions you have.
> 
> Don't go over the top and don't be rude but politely ask the operators various things.
> 
> For example I called up and asked if the documents were sufficient and if any further documents are needed. The operator will either talk to your CO and let you know or they would say that you need to wait for communication from CO in which case you can say that you want to talk to your CO and will ask those questions yourself. Start calling them every 3 days and with the course of time increase the frequency.
> 
> All in all let the CO know that you are not just sitting and waiting but being proactive and the application would be processed quicker(just my experience)
> 
> Hope this helps. Do let know if you have any further queries.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


I will try this tomorrow , thanks for ur info


----------



## vsoni88

mithi1988 said:


> hey Vsoni
> 
> Dear if you dont mind please tell if there was any complication with your file or your case officer was bit lazy as like mine one.... please suggest
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Hey mithi,

Originally he was asking for extra documents.....
*Photos
*Affidavit from me
*another phone interview
*affidavit from my husbands parents
Then he made us worry because he never acknowledged that he received these documents. We went more than a month and a half after sending these documents before hearing from him again, and we only spoke to him in the end because I rang many times. 

I think that they do this just to make us worry, I guess that's apart of their job really....helps find out who is legit etc


----------



## vsoni88

Becky26 said:


> *Congratulations to SS user vsoni88 for getting their file in the final queue! :nod::nod:
> The final countdown has finally begun for you. Good Luck!!
> Thanks for updating us.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Thanks Becky 
I know I haven't been active as of late, been busy trying to get a job and settle down for when my husband finally gets approved and can join me here. However my husband reads the posts every day on his phone LOL

I am still very shocked with how ur case is going its very disappointing. Best of luck to you I hope it all works out well soon.


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> It appears that these operators just provide random info to the applicants to get them off their back without realising the agony they are causing to the applicants and their families. Weather or not, they are providing correct status to us is hard to tell (Individual experiences varies I guess:smow but having said that, like I mentioned in one of my previous posts, AHC not being an independent body, they are required to follow the protocols and rules set by DIAC and one of the rules is "Being transparent to the clients".
> 
> Next time you speak to these operators, make sure you ask them for their full name. This is bound to make them conscious about the answer they will provide or have provided you. But like I said, individual experiences vary so this suggestion may or may not work hone:
> 
> Hoping the best for everyone


That's a good tip to remember. I will definitely give it a shot and let you all know when I call AHC next time 
Thanks for sharing the tip with us, Jimmy 2014.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hey Vsoni
> 
> Dear if you dont mind please tell if there was any complication with your file or your case officer was bit lazy as like mine one.... please suggest
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


I know this question is addressed to vsoni88, I think they had an onshore visa application rejected hence the delay.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Exemption from 3-Year ban to the Partner Visa Applicants*



Dip8 said:


> Hii, has anyone on this forum who have overstayed their student visa in Australia applied for parter visa? Does it take long to process the partner visa if u overstayed? Any other issues that AHC can bring up?
> Please help . It would be much appreciated.
> Thanks.
> Kind regards,
> Dip





Jimmy2014 said:


> Hi Dip8,
> 
> I wouldn't recommend overstaying any visa as it can adversely affect your Partner visa application. Nothing is hidden from Australian immigration department so taking such a huge chance can be really risky. :bolt:
> 
> Not sure if you are in Australia already but some info around if you want to apply for Partner visa whilst on Student visa
> 
> http://immigrationptyltd.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/voluntary-cancellation-of-a-student-visa/
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/7367-switching-student-visa-partner-visa.html


Hey Dip8,

I know of quite a few applicants from India who overstayed their student visas that lead to delay in getting the partner visa granted.

Overstaying any Australian visa per say is the last thing anyone would want to do if they are planning to permanently move to Australia at some point of their life. I am definitely not suggesting anyone to overstay their visa, but the above quoted post by Jimmy2014 mentioned of a *3-year ban on people who stay onshore illegally in Australia DOES NOT apply to partner visa applicants. Partner visa applicants are exempted from the above mentioned ban.
*
Hoping this helps. Good Luck Dip8!! Let us know if you have anymore questions.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey evrrybody
> I just got a call from AHC and he was my case officer.. He asked to upload my pheras ceremony potographs, my husband's passport copy on my immi account.
> I will upload everythng by today itself..
> Really appreciate him for being so polite..
> Kind regards to eveyone
> Surpreet


That's GREAT news Surpreet!! Hope you get the good news soon. I bet you must be so relived to have finally heard something from your case officer.
Good Luck girl!! Please do keep us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey evryone
> This is to oll the online applicants
> I jst got a mail from my CO and there was some information regarding online applications. N i want to share each and everthing with all of you guyz which i came to know from my email.
> 1. Attachments and supporting documents must be uploaded through Immi
> Account for applications that have been lodged online. Applications with documents
> sent through mail or email will be treated as incomplete applications and will cause
> processing of that application to be delayed.
> 2. Should the department require original documents or to view hard copies they will be requested at a later date.
> 3. The online system allows 60 files to be uploaded per person. Each file can be 5MB in total and can comprise multiple pages.”
> Hope everybody get grant soon. We all desrv to be vd our loved ones.
> Thank you god for a start of processing my application.
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

Thank you so much for sharing such an important information with us. This I'm sure will help many online applicants in the future. Hope your processing is very smooth and you get your visa very soon. Please do keep us updated. Thanks a lot for your time.

All the Best!! Take Care.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> Hi human1234,
> That co is the laziest of the lot(just my opinion).
> 
> Just call AHC everyday and bug them to talk to her. Ask questions that the operator would need to ask her. Best way to get your file processed and in final queue.
> 
> That's what I did ;-)
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


LOL!!!! :yell::yell:


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



vsoni88 said:


> Thanks Becky
> I know I haven't been active as of late, been busy trying to get a job and settle down for when my husband finally gets approved and can join me here. However my husband reads the posts every day on his phone LOL
> 
> I am still very shocked with how ur case is going its very disappointing. Best of luck to you I hope it all works out well soon.


No worries!!! Happy for you and hope your partner get his visa very soon.
Good Luck!! Thanks for the post.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> That's GREAT news Surpreet!! Hope you get the good news soon. I bet you must be so relived to have finally heard something from your case officer.
> Good Luck girl!! Please do keep us updated.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thnx a lot becky
Yes m so happy dat finally i heard from my case officer. Call wad just of 3 4 mints. He just ask me to provide him my pheras pictures, my hubby's passport copy. 
I attatched my pcc and medical to my immi account on the same day wen i lodged my file.. So he just ask me to notarised my pcc. Dat is it
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

*UPDATE:- Passport Re-Issue Process*

Hey everyone!!

Hope everyone had a nice "Hump Day" 
So after the confusion regarding the passport application "On Hold" status, I again went to the PSK today to find out how to get the application back on track to being processed.

The whole process took 3 hours. I got to the PSK at 8:30AM and was allowed to enter the office at 9:10AM. The whole process was soooo confusing and information provided caused more confusion 

After 1 hour of wait finally got to see the APO where I was requested to show my grade 10 certificate (which the APO didn't even look at) for ECNR and just signed my file and sent it to the counter C. 
Below is sequence how the 3 counters processed my application (AGAIN ) 
*APO's Office----> Counter C----> Counter A----> Counter B----> Counter C from where I finally got the new Acknowledgement Letter with the Application Status "GRANTED" from "on hold".....phewwww!!!!*
I was so glad to have the status updated that I wanted to hug the officer at the last counter......LOL

So now the online tracker on the Passport Seva website is showing me the updated status, that is *"Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District ________."*

Will be going to the Police Station soon in a couple of days :nod::nod::nod::nod:

First of Thank GOD!! for his constant help, support and the patience HE has given me to go through all the hurdles of this process and very big Thank you!!! to all of you for all the prayers of the kind and loving members of this thread. You guys are AWESOME!! 

Will update you soon!! Good Luck to all waiting for their visa. God Bless All!!

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Becky26 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice "Hump Day"
> So after the confusion regarding the passport application "On Hold" status, I again went to the PSK today to find out how to get the application back on track to being processed.
> 
> The whole process took 3 hours. I got to the PSK at 8:30AM and was allowed to enter the office at 9:10AM. The whole process was soooo confusing and information provided caused more confusion
> 
> After 1 hour of wait finally got to see the APO where I was requested to show my grade 10 certificate (which the APO didn't even look at) for ECNR and just signed my file and sent it to the counter C.
> Below is sequence how the 3 counters processed my application (AGAIN )
> *APO's Office----> Counter C----> Counter A----> Counter B----> Counter C from where I finally got the new Acknowledgement Letter with the Application Status "GRANTED" from "on hold".....phewwww!!!!*
> I was so glad to have the status updated that I wanted to hug the officer at the last counter......LOL
> 
> So now the online tracker on the Passport Seva website is showing me the updated status, that is *"Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District ________."*
> 
> Will be going to the Police Station soon in a couple of days :nod::nod::nod::nod:
> 
> First of Thank GOD!! for his constant help, support and the patience HE has given me to go through all the hurdles of this process and very big Thank you!!! to all of you for all the prayers of the kind and loving members of this thread. You guys are AWESOME!!
> 
> Will update you soon!! Good Luck to all waiting for their visa. God Bless All!!
> 
> Many Thanks!
> Becky


Congrats Becky ..our prayers with u 😊


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice "Hump Day"
> So after the confusion regarding the passport application "On Hold" status, I again went to the PSK today to find out how to get the application back on track to being processed.
> 
> The whole process took 3 hours. I got to the PSK at 8:30AM and was allowed to enter the office at 9:10AM. The whole process was soooo confusing and information provided caused more confusion
> 
> After 1 hour of wait finally got to see the APO where I was requested to show my grade 10 certificate (which the APO didn't even look at) for ECNR and just signed my file and sent it to the counter C.
> Below is sequence how the 3 counters processed my application (AGAIN )
> APO's Office----> Counter C----> Counter A----> Counter B----> Counter C from where I finally got the new Acknowledgement Letter with the Application Status "GRANTED" from "on hold".....phewwww!!!!
> I was so glad to have the status updated that I wanted to hug the officer at the last counter......LOL
> 
> So now the online tracker on the Passport Seva website is showing me the updated status, that is "Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District ________."
> 
> Will be going to the Police Station soon in a couple of days :nod::nod::nod::nod:
> 
> First of Thank GOD!! for his constant help, support and the patience HE has given me to go through all the hurdles of this process and very big Thank you!!! to all of you for all the prayers of the kind and loving members of this thread. You guys are AWESOME!!
> 
> Will update you soon!! Good Luck to all waiting for their visa. God Bless All!!
> 
> Many Thanks!
> Becky


Yay!! 

Finally some progress :-D

Hope you get you passport soon and visa sooner.. 

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



robinpriya4ever said:


> Congrats Becky ..our prayers with u 😊





tanvilamba said:


> Yay!!
> 
> Finally some progress :-D
> 
> Hope you get you passport soon and visa sooner..
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Hey Guys!!!

Thanks a lot for your constant support, advice and most important your PRAYERS ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:

Hope you're doing well robinpriya4ever 
Good Luck Tanvi! Hope you get your visa very soon :nod::nod:

Many Thanks! :hug::hug:
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for your constant support, advice and most important your PRAYERS ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
> 
> Hope you're doing well robinpriya4ever
> Good Luck Tanvi! Hope you get your visa very soon :nod::nod:
> 
> Many Thanks! :hug::hug:
> Becky


Thanks Becky, 

I m hoping the same ;-) 

Tanvi


----------



## Rambo911

*Good news Becky!*

Dear Becky,

Very happy for you!  Good that things have started moving in the right direction for you!!


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Rambo911 said:


> Dear Becky,
> 
> Very happy for you!  Finally something moved


Thank You!! Rambo911 for your supportive post. It is a huge relief actually 
Good Luck to you, hope you get your visa soon.

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Becky Becky!!!!!
Good going!!! 
We have it going!!
Yeah yeah yeah!! 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



ani25588 said:


> Becky Becky!!!!!
> Good going!!!
> We have it going!!
> Yeah yeah yeah!!
> :fingerscrossed:


Thank You!!! ani25588 
Everyone's prayers worked WONDERS!!
Good Luck and hope you get your visa soon ray2:ray2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey loveforever,

How's it going? Just wondering if there have been any developments in your case? You are nearing the 12 month standard global processing time frame. Kindly please update us. Thanks for your time.
Look forward to your reply.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Becky26 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice "Hump Day"
> So after the confusion regarding the passport application "On Hold" status, I again went to the PSK today to find out how to get the application back on track to being processed.
> 
> The whole process took 3 hours. I got to the PSK at 8:30AM and was allowed to enter the office at 9:10AM. The whole process was soooo confusing and information provided caused more confusion
> 
> After 1 hour of wait finally got to see the APO where I was requested to show my grade 10 certificate (which the APO didn't even look at) for ECNR and just signed my file and sent it to the counter C.
> Below is sequence how the 3 counters processed my application (AGAIN )
> *APO's Office----> Counter C----> Counter A----> Counter B----> Counter C from where I finally got the new Acknowledgement Letter with the Application Status "GRANTED" from "on hold".....phewwww!!!!*
> I was so glad to have the status updated that I wanted to hug the officer at the last counter......LOL
> 
> So now the online tracker on the Passport Seva website is showing me the updated status, that is *"Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District ________."*
> 
> Will be going to the Police Station soon in a couple of days :nod::nod::nod::nod:
> 
> First of Thank GOD!! for his constant help, support and the patience HE has given me to go through all the hurdles of this process and very big Thank you!!! to all of you for all the prayers of the kind and loving members of this thread. You guys are AWESOME!!
> 
> Will update you soon!! Good Luck to all waiting for their visa. God Bless All!!
> 
> Many Thanks!
> Becky



Hey very good news , now you will Receive police verification after 5 to 6 days and in 12 to 13 working days you will receive passport.


----------



## loveforever

vsoni88 said:


> Hey mithi,
> 
> Originally he was asking for extra documents.....
> *Photos
> *Affidavit from me
> *another phone interview
> *affidavit from my husbands parents
> Then he made us worry because he never acknowledged that he received these documents. We went more than a month and a half after sending these documents before hearing from him again, and we only spoke to him in the end because I rang many times.
> 
> I think that they do this just to make us worry, I guess that's apart of their job really....helps find out who is legit etc


hey vsoni88
just wanna comfirm one thing frm u that did they interview u twice
if yes was it same co.

hey becky 
no updates
but i got hearing date for mrt on 28th august for student visa

thanks for asking


----------



## Jimmy2014

Surpreet kaur said:


> Thnx a lot becky
> Yes m so happy dat finally i heard from my case officer. Call wad just of 3 4 mints. He just ask me to provide him my pheras pictures, my hubby's passport copy.
> I attatched my pcc and medical to my immi account on the same day wen i lodged my file.. So he just ask me to notarised my pcc. Dat is it
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hi Supreet,

Has there been any change in the status in your online account after the allocation of CO ? :eek2:


----------



## vsoni88

Becky26 said:


> I know this question is addressed to vsoni88, I think they had an onshore visa application rejected hence the delay.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,
Mine was an offshore application.

Vikki


----------



## vsoni88

loveforever said:


> hey vsoni88
> just wanna comfirm one thing frm u that did they interview u twice
> if yes was it same co.
> 
> hey becky
> no updates
> but i got hearing date for mrt on 28th august for student visa
> 
> thanks for asking


Hi loveforever,

yes they interviewed my husband twice, same CO. It was basically just the same questions though.

Vikki


----------



## harman87

Hi Becky,

Good to hear about your passport. Hats off to your patience. I wish you will get your visa soon.

Regards
Harman


----------



## ashran

Surpreet kaur said:


> Thnx a lot becky
> Yes m so happy dat finally i heard from my case officer. Call wad just of 3 4 mints. He just ask me to provide him my pheras pictures, my hubby's passport copy.
> I attatched my pcc and medical to my immi account on the same day wen i lodged my file.. So he just ask me to notarised my pcc. Dat is it
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hi Supreet,

Just wanted to confirm if you had uploaded color scan of PCC on the immi account? (As i thought that color scan of documents didn't required to be notarized)

Thanks & Regards,
Ash


----------



## Surpreet kaur

ashran said:


> Hi Supreet,
> 
> Just wanted to confirm if you had uploaded color scan of PCC on the immi account? (As i thought that color scan of documents didn't required to be notarized)
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Ash


Hey
Hope u doing gud.
I have uploaded color scan of pcc on my immi account but i dnt knw y my CO asked me to notarised..
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Jimmy2014 said:


> Hi Supreet,
> 
> Has there been any change in the status in your online account after the allocation of CO ? :eek2:


Hey jimmy
Yeah it has now changed. It is showing that your application is now under proces..


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky 
Hope you doing good. 
Kindly update dat i have attatched my phera's photographs, my hubby's passport copy and my pcc notarised today itself on my immi account. 
Thank you
Surpreet kaur


----------



## Pari A

Hi everyone,
My co number 16 asked me to submit my pcc.i sent all my original pcc's on Friday to AHC via vfs on Friday and were received on Monday by the same.
If any one had any idea as to how long do the take to send your file to final que after they receive the additional documents and how long after does it take to visa grant.

Kind regards,
Pari A


----------



## Maha240606

Surpreet,

I have a doubt. Does it mean we need to call the AHC constantly to get a CO allocated for us?


----------



## Jimmy2014

Maha240606 said:


> Surpreet,
> 
> I have a doubt. Does it mean we need to call the AHC constantly to get a CO allocated for us?


Hi Maha,

I think in Surpreet's case, the allocation of CO was already overdue by 1 week (Going by the number of days when she was allocated a CO, it was exactly 32 weeks) and the current duration to get a CO is 30 to 31 weeks. 

So yes, I think calling AHC after 31 weeks is definitely a good idea although we shouldn't be doing that but I guess in order to draw their attention to your file, you would have to call them few times. :confused2:


----------



## Jimmy2014

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey jimmy
> Yeah it has now changed. It is showing that your application is now under proces..


Thanks Surpreet :juggle:


----------



## harman87

*Good news*

Hello everyone!!!!!!

Finally finally finally!!! After a long wait my wife finally got her visa!!!!! Its party time for me. Thanks everyone, especially becky for all your help.
You guys are great.

Good luck everyone!!!!

Regards
harman87


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Maha240606 said:


> Surpreet,
> 
> I have a doubt. Does it mean we need to call the AHC constantly to get a CO allocated for us?


Hey
Wait till 31 weeks since ur date of lodgment. Hopefully u will get ur case officer within 31 weeks if not then call AHC frequently..


----------



## Surpreet kaur

harman87 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!!!
> 
> Finally finally finally!!! After a long wait my wife finally got her visa!!!!! Its party time for me. Thanks everyone, especially becky for all your help.
> You guys are great.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!!
> 
> Regards
> harman87


Congrats harman87.. 
Have a blessd re union


----------



## harman87

Surpreet kaur said:


> Congrats harman87..
> Have a blessd re union


Thanks Surpreet!!!!

Jalandhar to Melbourne


----------



## harmanbeer singh

How to connect to AHC operator plz help


----------



## Naomi16

harman87 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!!!
> 
> Finally finally finally!!! After a long wait my wife finally got her visa!!!!! Its party time for me. Thanks everyone, especially becky for all your help.
> You guys are great.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!!
> 
> Regards
> harman87


Congratulations Harman 
:rapture::rapture::whoo::whoo:


----------



## ani25588

harmanbeer singh said:


> How to connect to AHC operator plz help


Hi harman
Call upon 011-41221000 this nmbr and press 1 and 2 immidtly without listening to any recorded messg. U shud have ur passport number while u call AHC..

Regardss
Ani25588


----------



## Naomi16

Becky26 said:


> 1st member off the new Prediction List :cheer2::cheer2: So far August has had 3 working days and 3 grants. Pretty good average. Hope AHC keeps up the good work
> 
> Below is the Updated Prediction List:-
> *SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
> loveforever-----------------119-----------------------347
> harman87--------------------87------------------------307
> Jyoti10-----------------------63-------------------------315
> apg12-------------------------59--------------------------252
> kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
> remya3012------------------47--------------------------251
> tanvilamba------------------46--------------------------255
> Parul Ahuja-----------------46--------------------------250
> Sam88----------------------40---------------------------248
> Rambo911------------------35---------------------------251
> rahul85---------------------33---------------------------237
> Priya10---------------------33---------------------------237
> raman0082000-------------31---------------------------252
> harsingh--------------------28--------------------------236
> Sandy123------------------27--------------------------236
> sandz03--------------------27-------------------------250
> desai369-------------------21---------------------------231
> vineetbabbar--------------20--------------------------230
> Dairy milk 28/11-----------14--------------------------223
> srini.naik--------------------12--------------------------223
> Naomi-----------------------10---------------------------277
> 
> 1 gone, 20 more to go. Good Luck everyone!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





I AM LOOSING PATIENCE

:hurt::hurt::hurt::hurt:
:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## ani25588

harmanbeer singh said:


> How to connect to AHC operator plz help





harman87 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!!!
> 
> Finally finally finally!!! After a long wait my wife finally got her visa!!!!! Its party time for me. Thanks everyone, especially becky for all your help.
> You guys are great.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!!
> 
> Regards
> harman87


Hey harman87
This is superbbbb newsssss!!
Happy reunion!!
God bless you both!! 

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Thmks ani


----------



## human1234

harman87 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!!!
> 
> Finally finally finally!!! After a long wait my wife finally got her visa!!!!! Its party time for me. Thanks everyone, especially becky for all your help.
> You guys are great.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!!
> 
> Regards
> harman87


Congrats harman 
Hurray : party : dance : jump : sweets 
Finally another love pair ll meet


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



dron said:


> Hey very good news , now you will Receive police verification after 5 to 6 days and in 12 to 13 working days you will receive passport.


Hey dron,

Thanks a lot for your reply. I am looking forward to hearing from the police department. I never thought I would say that....LOL

Hope everything works out soon. Thanks for your constant support and advice.

Good Luck to you for your visa processing. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



loveforever said:


> hey becky
> no updates
> but i got hearing date for mrt on 28th august for student visa
> 
> thanks for asking


Hey loveforever,

Thanks for your reply. All the very best for your MRT hearing. Hope everything works out very soon. Please do let us know how you go with the hearing.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



vsoni88 said:


> Hey Becky,
> Mine was an offshore application.
> 
> Vikki


Oopsie daisy!! My bad! Thanks for the correction 
Good Luck, hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



harman87 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Good to hear about your passport. Hats off to your patience. I wish you will get your visa soon.
> 
> Regards
> Harman


Thanks for your kind words, Harman.
Hope you get your visa soon, it's been too long.
Good Luck man!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey jimmy
> Yeah it has now changed. It is showing that your application is now under proces..


Thanks for the constant update, Surpreet. Thanks for helping out everyone.
Good Luck and hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for your kind words, Harman.
> Hope you get your visa soon, it's been too long.
> Good Luck man!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky!
Harman 87 has got his visa today 😁😁😁


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Hope you doing good.
> Kindly update dat i have attatched my phera's photographs, my hubby's passport copy and my pcc notarised today itself on my immi account.
> Thank you
> Surpreet kaur


Hey Surpreet,

Thanks for keeping us informed. I have updated your details in the main SS.
Hope you get the visa soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Pari A said:


> Hi everyone,
> My co number 16 asked me to submit my pcc.i sent all my original pcc's on Friday to AHC via vfs on Friday and were received on Monday by the same.
> If any one had any idea as to how long do the take to send your file to final que after they receive the additional documents and how long after does it take to visa grant.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Pari A


Hey Pari A,

Depends on how complicated you file is and MOST important on the discretion of the case officer when she will forward your file to the final queue. As for the waiting time to get the visa after the file is sent to the final queue, seems like the waiting time has increased to 30-60 days since DOQ.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Surpreet,
> 
> I have a doubt. Does it mean we need to call the AHC constantly to get a CO allocated for us?


I know this is addressed to Surpreet, I think if you have crossed the 30-31 weeks since DOL time frame you have a right to contact AHC to request an update or question why the case officer is taking longer than the time frame that is advised on their website.

Always remember, every inquiry must be done politely. Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



harman87 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!!!
> 
> Finally finally finally!!! After a long wait my wife finally got her visa!!!!! Its party time for me. Thanks everyone, especially becky for all your help.
> You guys are great.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!!
> 
> Regards
> harman87


*Many Many Congratulations Harman!!!!!!!! Fiiiiiinally you got it man!! So happy for you and your partner. 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Wish you have a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. God Bless you!

Thanks for sharing such a GREAT news with us. 
Always happy to help  Glad to know I was able to assist you in such a difficult time. Thank you for your kind words 

Have a safe and fun flight. Take Care.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*AHC Contact Details*



harmanbeer singh said:


> How to connect to AHC operator plz help


Hey harmanbeer,

The *direct line for AHC New Delhi is 0011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.*

Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. *The wait could be between 30-45 minutes on average so be patient. Be very polite on the phone as the calls maybe recorded.* Once you reach the front of the queue, you'll get through to an operator, you know what to do after that.

*Keep your Passport (for passport number) and Partner Visa Application File Acknowledgement Letter (for the application file number) with you as they need these two pieces of information for your identification.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck. Feel free to ask if you have more questions. And please don't forget to update us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Naomi16 said:


> I AM LOOSING PATIENCE
> 
> :hurt::hurt::hurt::hurt:
> :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


Don't give up NOW!!! You're about to see the wonderful light at the end of the tunnel, you're worked too hard for it to give up now. 
Hang in there!! Hope you get the visa very soon.
Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hey becky!
> Harman 87 has got his visa today 😁😁😁


LOL Sorry!
I reply to the posts in order of which they were posted so I read it after I had already posted the one you quoted


----------



## Becky26

*Scott Morrison demands urgent report from Immigration Department*

Hey Guys!!

Hope everyone is doing well.
My husband sent me this link from the Sydney Morning Herald:-
Scott Morrison demands urgent report from Immigration Department about claims of widespread visa fraud and migration crime

Hope this doesn't screw things up for us. 

Have a nice day!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> My husband sent me this link from the Sydney Morning Herald:-
> Scott Morrison demands urgent report from Immigration Department about claims of widespread visa fraud and migration crime
> 
> Hope this doesn't screw things up for us.
> 
> Have a nice day!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks for the update becky 
We all have to be positive coz we all are genuine applications 
 n keep praying


----------



## £!v!

Becky26 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice "Hump Day"
> So after the confusion regarding the passport application "On Hold" status, I again went to the PSK today to find out how to get the application back on track to being processed.
> 
> The whole process took 3 hours. I got to the PSK at 8:30AM and was allowed to enter the office at 9:10AM. The whole process was soooo confusing and information provided caused more confusion
> 
> After 1 hour of wait finally got to see the APO where I was requested to show my grade 10 certificate (which the APO didn't even look at) for ECNR and just signed my file and sent it to the counter C.
> Below is sequence how the 3 counters processed my application (AGAIN )
> *APO's Office----> Counter C----> Counter A----> Counter B----> Counter C from where I finally got the new Acknowledgement Letter with the Application Status "GRANTED" from "on hold".....phewwww!!!!*
> I was so glad to have the status updated that I wanted to hug the officer at the last counter......LOL
> 
> So now the online tracker on the Passport Seva website is showing me the updated status, that is *"Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District ________."*
> 
> Will be going to the Police Station soon in a couple of days :nod::nod::nod::nod:
> 
> First of Thank GOD!! for his constant help, support and the patience HE has given me to go through all the hurdles of this process and very big Thank you!!! to all of you for all the prayers of the kind and loving members of this thread. You guys are AWESOME!!
> 
> Will update you soon!! Good Luck to all waiting for their visa. God Bless All!!
> 
> 
> Many Thanks!
> Becky


Congooo Becky..sooo happy for you....finally you get some good news...and wish the same for your coming days..... :cell:


----------



## Sravanthi sushanth

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> My husband sent me this link from the Sydney Morning Herald:-
> Scott Morrison demands urgent report from Immigration Department about claims of widespread visa fraud and migration crime
> 
> Hope this doesn't screw things up for us.
> 
> Have a nice day!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
Hope u doing good 
apologies for the late reply 
Reached Melbourne...I am safe and good 
Don't stress darl..nothing will stop you anymore
Hope u get the passport soon 
Not a long way girl
and finally did u get anyone to help u out in updating SS?

Good luck
Sravanthi


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Thanks for the update becky
> We all have to be positive coz we all are genuine applications
> n keep praying


Yes!!! You are right!! 
It's unfortunate that many times it is the genuine applicants who have to suffer because of what the scammers (both agents and applicants) do or have done in the past. The processing and security checks are made more complicated and lengthy.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



£!v! said:


> Congooo Becky..sooo happy for you....finally you get some good news...and wish the same for your coming days..... :cell:


Thanks £!v!!!! for your kind wishes. Feeling a bit relaxed and hoping I get the passport soon.
Hope you're doing well. Good Luck hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## £!v!

Becky26 said:


> Thanks £!v!!!! for your kind wishes. Feeling a bit relaxed and hoping I get the passport soon.
> Hope you're doing well. Good Luck hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Yess....you will babes!!! Thank you for your good wishes:yo::yo::yo:


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!!!*



Sravanthi sushanth said:


> Hey becky
> Hope u doing good
> apologies for the late reply
> Reached Melbourne...I am safe and good
> Don't stress darl..nothing will stop you anymore
> Hope u get the passport soon
> Not a long way girl
> and finally did u get anyone to help u out in updating SS?
> 
> Good luck
> Sravanthi


Hey Sravanthi!!! 

No worries! It's great to hear from you and know that you made it safe and sound. Hope you're having a wonderful time there 

Unfortunately no one has volunteered so far. I can handle things for now without any issues. I completely understand if you aren't able to be around for much longer, cause of commitments and life all together.

I'll wait for someone to message me and if no one does, then I'm not too sure how things will be working here later.
Thanks for checking up on me and updating us. 
Have a wonderful life ahead. God Bless You!! Take Care.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

hiya all and becky

Congrats harman for visa grant and wish you have your grant soon becky

anyone know what is departmental clearance? i have called AHC to know progress on my case. the operator told me today i have received departmental clearance ....what is this ? is this something about to worry? please answer

Regards,
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hiya all and becky
> 
> anyone know what is departmental clearance? i have called AHC to know progress on my case. the operator told me today i have received departmental clearance ....what is this ? is this something about to worry? please answer
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Did you ask the operator what "departmental clearance" actually meant?
By the sound of it, it could be a positive things hence the word "clearance" i.e. you got a green light from the department for something, not sure what 
I see in the SS that you have lived in the UK for over 12 months, maybe the immigration needed clearance from them hone:hone:

From what I can recall, you have hired a migration lawyer. If that's correct, you should get your lawyer to inquire about this "clearance" and what it is and mainly what it was FOR?
*Seniors, please advise if anyone else has heard of or has got the "departmental clearance" in the past. Thanks! *:smile:

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Becky26 said:


> Did you ask the operator what "departmental clearance" actually meant?
> By the sound of it, it could be a positive things hence the word "clearance" i.e. you got a green light from the department for something, not sure what
> I see in the SS that you have lived in the UK for over 12 months, maybe the immigration needed clearance from them hone:hone:
> 
> From what I can recall, you have hired a migration lawyer. If that's correct, you should get your lawyer to inquire about this "clearance" and what it is and mainly what it was FOR?
> *Seniors, please advise if anyone else has heard of or has got the "departmental clearance" in the past. Thanks! *:smile:
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I guess AHC do not grant visa only on basis of our certificate. They do verify our birth certificate passport marriage certificate with local government departments. This is what one agent told when I Went for enquiry.


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> I guess AHC do not grant visa only on basis of our certificate. They do verify our birth certificate passport marriage certificate with local government departments. This is what one agent told when I Went for enquiry.


That could be it mithi!! which is fair enough. 
Thanks for your help dron!
Good Luck to you both, hope your visa gets approved soon :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey apg12,

Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you have received any update from AHC regarding your visa. Your file has been in the final queue for over 60 days.
Kindly please update us. I look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.

Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

he have told me its department internal clearance .......as far for UK i have provided already clearance. i left uk in feb 2013 , got married on 1 AUG 2013. i applied on 11 dec so on feb 2014 it has expired. i have provided UK PCC for whole 4 yers. So i am bit worried....

Regards
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> he have told me its department internal clearance .......as far for UK i have provided already clearance. i left uk in feb 2013 , got married on 1 AUG 2013. i applied on 11 dec so on feb 2014 it has expired. i have provided UK PCC for whole 4 yers. So i am bit worried....
> 
> Regards
> mithi


You have nothing to worry about when you have now got the department's internal clearance. Just sit back and the good news is not very far away.
Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## apg12

Becky26 said:


> Hey apg12,
> 
> Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you have received any update from AHC regarding your visa. Your file has been in the final queue for over 60 days.
> Kindly please update us. I look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
> 
> Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards
> Becky


"


Hi Becky
I managed to call my CO on Tuesday and they said you will get the visa tomorrow... wednesday came but no visa.. so today I called again and they said you will get it soon... I said when? 1 or 2 weeks? How long? Then he said 'I can't say because then you will call me again' .... He informed me that the file was with the senior case officer.. not sure if he meant it was being assessed right now or still in que? 

APG


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



apg12 said:


> "
> 
> 
> Hi Becky
> I managed to call my CO on Tuesday and they said you will get the visa tomorrow... wednesday came but no visa.. so today I called again and they said you will get it soon... I said when? 1 or 2 weeks? How long? Then he said 'I can't say because then you will call me again' .... He informed me the the file was with the senior case officer.. not sure if he meant it was being assessed right now or still in que?
> 
> APG


Hey APG,

Thanks for your quick response. Don't worry, if not tomorrow then most probably it should be early next week. You won't have to wait for much longer. Just make sure you keep checking your inbox everyday, it could be ANYDAY now....

Good Luck and praying for your visa :thumb::thumb:
Thanks again for the update.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nmk452

hi all.......
still waiting for the update nothing happen..........


----------



## harman87

Naomi16 said:


> Congratulations Harman
> :rapture::rapture::whoo::whoo:


Thank you


----------



## Becky26

*Please Update your Details*



nmk452 said:


> hi all.......
> still waiting for the update nothing happen..........


Hey nmk452,

_Could you please fill the SS Update Form with your case officer allocation details. I have you marked inactive in the SS as there wasn't any update of your case for a while._
Below is the link to the Update Form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST*​
*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
loveforever-----------------119-----------------------347
harman87--------------------90------------------------310lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------63-------------------------315
apg12-------------------------59--------------------------252
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------47--------------------------251
tanvilamba------------------46--------------------------255
Parul Ahuja-----------------46--------------------------250
Sam88----------------------40---------------------------248
Rambo911------------------35---------------------------251
rahul85---------------------33---------------------------237
Priya10---------------------33---------------------------237
raman0082000-------------31---------------------------252
harsingh--------------------28--------------------------236
Sandy123------------------27--------------------------236
sandz03--------------------27-------------------------250
desai369-------------------21---------------------------231
vineetbabbar--------------20--------------------------230
Dairy milk 28/11-----------14--------------------------223
srini.naik--------------------12--------------------------223
Naomi-----------------------10---------------------------277

2 gone, 19 more to go. Good Luck everyone!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Jimmy2014

Visa fraud suspects fled after wiring $1m overseas

It's because of these frauds agents as well as the undeserving people who pay money to get into Australia, that most of the genuine applicants suffer. 

We don't live in a fair world I guess :mmph::frusty:


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> *UPDATED PREDICTION LIST*​
> *SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
> loveforever-----------------119-----------------------347
> harman87--------------------90------------------------310lane:
> Jyoti10-----------------------63-------------------------315
> apg12-------------------------59--------------------------252
> kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
> remya3012------------------47--------------------------251
> tanvilamba------------------46--------------------------255
> Parul Ahuja-----------------46--------------------------250
> Sam88----------------------40---------------------------248
> Rambo911------------------35---------------------------251
> rahul85---------------------33---------------------------237
> Priya10---------------------33---------------------------237
> raman0082000-------------31---------------------------252
> harsingh--------------------28--------------------------236
> Sandy123------------------27--------------------------236
> sandz03--------------------27-------------------------250
> desai369-------------------21---------------------------231
> vineetbabbar--------------20--------------------------230
> Dairy milk 28/11-----------14--------------------------223
> srini.naik--------------------12--------------------------223
> Naomi-----------------------10---------------------------277
> 
> 2 gone, 19 more to go. Good Luck everyone!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey!!
Where am i in this hall of fame??!!! 
Lol..!


----------



## nairdh

Hi Becky,

Apologies, I am able to view the spreadsheet but not edit my details. Do I need any particular access level granted to be able to do so?

Do let me know how to go about this. Else if you are able, please update my CO to code 18 and my date of queue to 08 Aug 2014.

Thanks!


----------



## Maha240606

nairdh said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Apologies, I am able to view the spreadsheet but not edit my details. Do I need any particular access level granted to be able to do so?
> 
> Do let me know how to go about this. Else if you are able, please update my CO to code 18 and my date of queue to 08 Aug 2014.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi nairdh,


When was your DOL and was it online or paper?


----------



## Maha240606

Hi KG_AUS,


Any update on your allocation of CO? Ur th next in the list..


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> Visa fraud suspects fled after wiring $1m overseas
> 
> It's because of these frauds agents as well as the undeserving people who pay money to get into Australia, that most of the genuine applicants suffer.
> 
> We don't live in a fair world I guess :mmph::frusty:


You have got to be KIDDING ME!!!!! This is the 3rd case I've come across where Indians have been involved with visa fraud. So *effing* over these pricks trying to screw things for hundreds and thousands of people :yell::yell::yell::yell:

It's amazing they think they can get away after getting involved in such scams. This is not India they are dealing with, trying to bribe their way out of this is not going to help them get out of the S*** they have participated in.

It's like these people can't just be happy with living a good life in Australia, NO! they have to do something illegal. Such people bring shame and a bad name to our country. I really hope Australia catches them and puts them in their prison for life and takes all the money they scammed into their overseas accounts. In India they will easily be able to bribe their way out of this :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:

So pissed off!!!


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hey!!
> Where am i in this hall of fame??!!!
> Lol..!


LOL!!!
I update this list every Sunday night ani25588. You file was queued for final decision on Monday so I'll be adding you to the list when I update it this Sunday night.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! :yo::yo:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



nairdh said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Apologies, I am able to view the spreadsheet but not edit my details. Do I need any particular access level granted to be able to do so?
> 
> Do let me know how to go about this. Else if you are able, please update my CO to code 18 and my date of queue to 08 Aug 2014.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey nairdh,

No worries! Thanks for updating us and congratulations on getting your file in the final queue :biggrin1::biggrin1: You just need to fill the below mentioned form and I'll be able to make the necessary changes when required:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## apg12

Another week nearly gone... and still no visa... having serious anxiety. I don't know how you waited so long Becky and how you cope with everything that you have been through!


----------



## Maha240606

Hi all,

I called up AHc today. A lady operator attended the call and when I enquired about the CO allocation,she was like it will take upto 31 weeks for CO allocation and even if it exceeds as the standard time frame is 12 months. 

Surpreet, how did u manage to get CO allocated by saying its been 31 weeks cos they are not even worried about it or even if it takes longer.


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey tikna,

Hope your doing well. Just wondering if you have heard anything from AHC regarding your visa? It's been 225 days since you applied. Kindly please update us. I look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> UPDATED PREDICTION LIST
> 
> SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL
> loveforever-----------------119-----------------------347
> harman87--------------------90------------------------310lane:
> Jyoti10-----------------------63-------------------------315
> apg12-------------------------59--------------------------252
> kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
> remya3012------------------47--------------------------251
> tanvilamba------------------46--------------------------255
> Parul Ahuja-----------------46--------------------------250
> Sam88----------------------40---------------------------248
> Rambo911------------------35---------------------------251
> rahul85---------------------33---------------------------237
> Priya10---------------------33---------------------------237
> raman0082000-------------31---------------------------252
> harsingh--------------------28--------------------------236
> Sandy123------------------27--------------------------236
> sandz03--------------------27-------------------------250
> desai369-------------------21---------------------------231
> vineetbabbar--------------20--------------------------230
> Dairy milk 28/11-----------14--------------------------223
> srini.naik--------------------12--------------------------223
> Naomi-----------------------10---------------------------277
> 
> 2 gone, 19 more to go. Good Luck everyone!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky n everyone, 

Today I called AHC and the operator actually said we are finishing files that have been sent to the queue in May and since yours was sent in June it will take some time. 

When I said that you guys have been saying that visa is allocated on the basis of DOL and not DOQ, he said no that's not how it works. It works on the basis of DOQ. 

These guys have no idea what they are supposed to say and what they are saying.. Lol

Oh and he also said there is just 1 SCO for the entire team of COs. Don't know if it's true. 

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



apg12 said:


> Another week nearly gone... and still no visa... having serious anxiety. I don't know how you waited so long Becky and how you cope with everything that you have been through!


Hey apg12,

Don't worry you should be getting your visa anytime.
As for me, my wait is still not over yet. I myself don't know how I'm coping with so much delay :confused2::confused2: I guess it's the LORD ALMIGHTY who is helping me.

GOD only puts us through the tests HE knows we will pass. When HE gets us to it, HE will get is through it.

Hope you get your visa ASAP!! Good Luck darl!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Maha240606 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I called up AHc today. A lady operator attended the call and when I enquired about the CO allocation,she was like it will take upto 31 weeks for CO allocation and even if it exceeds as the standard time frame is 12 months.
> 
> Surpreet, how did u manage to get CO allocated by saying its been 31 weeks cos they are not even worried about it or even if it takes longer.


Hey Maha240606,

As you can see it took Surpreet 224 days (32 weeks since DOL) to get a case officer, it might also take a similar time frame for you to get one assigned to your case. I'm not trying to freak you out, its just that the online applications are very new and so there isn't much information on them as to how AHC will be processing them. 

So far there has been only 1 online application that has had some progress and that too was 1 week overdue as per the processing time frames on the AHC New Delhi website.

Hope you get a case officer soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



tanvilamba said:


> Hey Becky n everyone,
> 
> Today I called AHC and the operator actually said we are finishing files that have been sent to the queue in May and since yours was sent in June it will take some time.
> 
> When I said that you guys have been saying that visa is allocated on the basis of DOL and not DOQ, he said no that's not how it works. It works on the basis of DOQ.
> 
> These guys have no idea what they are supposed to say and what they are saying.. Lol
> 
> Oh and he also said there is just 1 SCO for the entire team of COs. Don't know if it's true.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Hey Tanvi,

Thank you so much for giving us such a valuable update. So the waiting time frame between DOQ and date of grant has increased.
What I don't understand is that recently the last few applicants who got their visas, their files were queued in June and not May.

The operators are USELESS I tell you. The _"1 SCO for the entire team of COs"_ could be a reason as to why everyone is facing this horrendous waiting period after the file is in the final queue.
Good Luck and hoping you get your visa very soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Hey Tanvi,
> 
> Thank you so much for giving us such a valuable update. So the waiting time frame between DOQ and date of grant has increased.
> What I don't understand is that recently the last few applicants who got their visas, their files were queued in June and not May.
> 
> The operators are USELESS I tell you. The "1 SCO for the entire team of COs" could be a reason as to why everyone is facing this horrendous waiting period after the file is in the final queue.
> Good Luck and hoping you get your visa very soon. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


That's why I was surprised too when he mentioned that they are finishing may files.. 

But then again they are the operators.. Last week my husband called and they said we are granting visas to July 2013 applicants.. So cant really trust the operators. 

But the 1 SCO thing seems to be true.. 

All the best to you too Becky!! 

We all deserve to be with our partners and soon we all would be.  

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

tanvilamba said:


> That's why I was surprised too when he mentioned that they are finishing may files..
> 
> But then again they are the operators.. Last week my husband called and they said we are granting visas to July 2013 applicants.. So cant really trust the operators.
> 
> But the 1 SCO thing seems to be true..
> 
> All the best to you too Becky!!
> 
> We all deserve to be with our partners and soon we all would be.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


LOL!! Sometimes they say May, they grant June applications and then they say July applications are getting approved. Make up YOUR mind people!! Wonder who hired these chimps to work at AHC :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

Sometimes I think chimps would be smarter than these operators :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:

Thank you for your kind words Tanvi! And YES! we do deserve to be with our partners. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## KG_AUS

Maha240606 said:


> Hi KG_AUS,
> 
> Any update on your allocation of CO? Ur th next in the list..


Hi Maha240606,

I m still waiting for my CO.

Me and my wife are touring overseas so have limited internet and phone access. Will call AHC on Monday and give them a gentle tap to proceed further.

If u haven't seen my last update, I was told on Tuesday that my case will be escalated for CO allocation. But the delay suggests otherwise.

Regards,
KG_Aus


----------



## Sushy

*Struggling with wait*

*First of all congrats to each and every one who got their Magic Visa! Yes it is actually a magic Visa for me and all the best to all those applicants who are waiting in the final queue. :cheer2:

Hey Becky just returned back from my second holiday trip with my husband and then I was reading your post about fraud Indians or who so ever is doing. Being Indian should I say I am happy or sad? Bl##dy this country is making me feel so ashamed. Damn I am struggling to get a Visa even though I am a genuine applicant and for that such a long wait (12 months)? Sic…

My country is listed as one of the high risk country and my fault that I am born as one offhhhh. :yawn: In which law it is written to separate husband and wife. Yes slowly I am now feeling the anxiety and pain since the time my husband left for his home leaving me behind for that Visa (painful wait)… Huge amount they are charging just to harass people. I understand fraud thing but this is heights. They need to appoint more CO’s and SCO’s for proper functioning instead of increasing time frame. I don’t feel like cursing but the way these appointed people are making us wait for that one visa (wish they knew how it feels being separated from loved ones). Even I am getting tired of skype/facebook chat. Wish they department or government of any country makes some sensible laws. This law is actually suffocating.:ballchain::ballchain::ballchain:
*


----------



## nairdh

Maha240606 said:


> Hi nairdh,
> 
> 
> When was your DOL and was it online or paper?


Hi,

Dol - 12 Nov 2013. Lodged via paper at New Delhi.
But I faced unexpected delays because I had 3 changes in CO allocation. Each CO took their own time to assess / decide to move teams etc. 
I believe I am the last of the november applicants to be queued.

Cheers!


----------



## nairdh

Becky26 said:


> Hey nairdh,
> 
> No worries! Thanks for updating us and congratulations on getting your file in the final queue :biggrin1::biggrin1: You just need to fill the below mentioned form and I'll be able to make the necessary changes when required:-
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky.. will update shortly.. 
Hope yours comes through soon as well.
Cheers!


----------



## human1234

Sushy said:


> First of all congrats to each and every one who got their Magic Visa! Yes it is actually a magic Visa for me and all the best to all those applicants who are waiting in the final queue. :cheer2:
> 
> Hey Becky just returned back from my second holiday trip with my husband and then I was reading your post about fraud Indians or who so ever is doing. Being Indian should I say I am happy or sad? Bl##dy this country is making me feel so ashamed. Damn I am struggling to get a Visa even though I am a genuine applicant and for that such a long wait (12 months)? Sic&#133;
> 
> My country is listed as one of the high risk country and my fault that I am born as one offhhhh. :yawn: In which law it is written to separate husband and wife. Yes slowly I am now feeling the anxiety and pain since the time my husband left for his home leaving me behind for that Visa (painful wait)&#133; Huge amount they are charging just to harass people. I understand fraud thing but this is heights. They need to appoint more CO&#146;s and SCO&#146;s for proper functioning instead of increasing time frame. I don&#146;t feel like cursing but the way these appointed people are making us wait for that one visa (wish they knew how it feels being separated from loved ones). Even I am getting tired of skype/facebook chat. Wish they department or government of any country makes some sensible laws. This law is actually suffocating.:ballchain::ballchain::ballchain:


Hi sushy n everyone

World stands on hope , n we all genuine applicants know we haven't done anything ghing wrong n fake 
Everyone just be positive n keep praying ..but dont get "superstitious"
everything happens for a reason , just be patient 
N just by lil more delay we don't get old ,, we all are young guns .
make urself busy n get the best of this time ... n this time is helping us to be more emotionally stronger.
I pray all genuine applicants get the visa asap


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



KG_AUS said:


> Hi Maha240606,
> 
> I m still waiting for my CO.
> 
> Me and my wife are touring overseas so have limited internet and phone access. Will call AHC on Monday and give them a gentle tap to proceed further.
> 
> If u haven't seen my last update, I was told on Tuesday that my case will be escalated for CO allocation. But the delay suggests otherwise.
> 
> Regards,
> KG_Aus


Thanks for the update KG_AUS. Hope you have safe and fun travels.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



Sushy said:


> *First of all congrats to each and every one who got their Magic Visa! Yes it is actually a magic Visa for me and all the best to all those applicants who are waiting in the final queue. :cheer2:
> 
> Hey Becky just returned back from my second holiday trip with my husband and then I was reading your post about fraud Indians or who so ever is doing. Being Indian should I say I am happy or sad? Bl##dy this country is making me feel so ashamed. Damn I am struggling to get a Visa even though I am a genuine applicant and for that such a long wait (12 months)? Sic…
> 
> My country is listed as one of the high risk country and my fault that I am born as one offhhhh. :yawn: In which law it is written to separate husband and wife. Yes slowly I am now feeling the anxiety and pain since the time my husband left for his home leaving me behind for that Visa (painful wait)… Huge amount they are charging just to harass people. I understand fraud thing but this is heights. They need to appoint more CO’s and SCO’s for proper functioning instead of increasing time frame. I don’t feel like cursing but the way these appointed people are making us wait for that one visa (wish they knew how it feels being separated from loved ones). Even I am getting tired of skype/facebook chat. Wish they department or government of any country makes some sensible laws. This law is actually suffocating.:ballchain::ballchain::ballchain:
> *


Hey Sushy,

Thanks for the update. There is nothing we can do about what other Indians do but to carry that burden around with us when people stereotype us, talking about AHC. That's why there are tougher rules and regulations for us. 

Corruption is an integral part of this country. People always complain about the country, it's not the country but the people who live here who are corrupt and think they can do illegal and corrupt things living in Australia. They are highly mistaken and I think they deserve the strictest punishment there is. The should be put in the Australian prison, if they are in India they will never be punished and will pay their way out somehow. After all they were able to transfer AUD1.2 million in their Indian accounts. That should be enough be keep them away from getting into trouble 

Hope you get your visa soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



nairdh said:


> Thanks Becky.. will update shortly..
> Hope yours comes through soon as well.
> Cheers!


Thanks naidh! I have updated your details in the main SS.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Hi sushy n everyone
> 
> World stands on hope , n we all genuine applicants know we haven't done anything ghing wrong n fake
> Everyone just be positive n keep praying ..but dont get "superstitious"
> everything happens for a reason , just be patient
> N just by lil more delay we don't get old ,, we all are young guns .
> make urself busy n get the best of this time ... n this time is helping us to be more emotionally stronger.
> I pray all genuine applicants get the visa asap


Thanks for the supportive post Human1234.
Good Luck to you too. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

hey becky 

Dear have you got any update from NIKITA AG . she and me have same CO. Please answer.

Thanks
mithi


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update?? Nikita Ag*



mithi1988 said:


> hey becky
> 
> Dear have you got any update from NIKITA AG . she and me have same CO. Please answer.
> 
> Thanks
> mithi


Hey mithi,

Unfortunately I haven't heard anything from Nikita yet 

Nikita kindly please update us with the progress of your visa application. Look forward to your reply. 
Thanks for your time.
Good Luck to you both!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Helo evrybody
M so happy to inform uh oll that my file has been sent to final que in the evening.. 
Thanx oll for ur continous support..
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Helo evrybody
> M so happy to inform uh oll that my file has been sent to final que in the evening..
> Thanx oll for ur continous support..
> Regards
> Surpreet


*CONGRATULATIONS Surpreet!!!!! 
Not very long to go till you get the visa now :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Good Luck!! Thanks for updating us.

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## tanvilamba

Surpreet kaur said:


> Helo evrybody
> M so happy to inform uh oll that my file has been sent to final que in the evening..
> Thanx oll for ur continous support..
> Regards
> Surpreet


Congrats Supreet!! 
Welcome to the club.. :-D

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS Surpreet!!!!!
> Not very long to go till you get the visa now :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> Good Luck!! Thanks for updating us.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Thank you so much becky.. Thnkz for being olways there to support me, to ans me regarding my queries.. 
I really appreciate your concern.. Really pray for uh n everybody out here to get their visas. 
Becky you support everybody here n u need not worry u will get its fruit.. 
Hope everything will go really smooth to everybody.. 
Thanks jimmy, desai, kg_aus, maha240606 and harmanbeer to check on me .. 
Kind regards
Surpreet


----------



## Surpreet kaur

tanvilamba said:


> Congrats Supreet!!
> Welcome to the club.. :-D
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Thanks tanvi. 
I will be glad to see my name in becky's prediction list. Lol..


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Thank you so much becky.. Thnkz for being olways there to support me, to ans me regarding my queries..
> I really appreciate your concern.. Really pray for uh n everybody out here to get their visas.
> Becky you support everybody here n u need not worry u will get its fruit..
> Hope everything will go really smooth to everybody..
> Thanks jimmy, desai, kg_aus, maha240606 and harmanbeer to check on me ..
> Kind regards
> Surpreet


Thanks a lot for such a supportive and kind post. I wish the same for you too. Hope your visa gets approved very soon. Happy to be able to help you and everyone else 
Good Luck darl!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Thanks tanvi.
> I will be glad to see my name in becky's prediction list. Lol..


Hahahaha! The _"Hall of Fame"_ as titled by ani25588.
You should be on the list I update on the coming Sunday night


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> Hahahaha! The _"Hall of Fame"_ as titled by ani25588.
> You should be on the list I update on the coming Sunday night


Hahaha i will b waiting 😁


----------



## ani25588

Surpreet kaur said:


> Helo evrybody
> M so happy to inform uh oll that my file has been sent to final que in the evening..
> Thanx oll for ur continous support..
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hi surpreet
Very happy to hear this news! 
May you get your grant soon!!

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hahahaha! The _"Hall of Fame"_ as titled by ani25588.
> You should be on the list I update on the coming Sunday night


Actually we all are very touchy about it!! Feels like a star to be on it!! 😁😁

M glad things ate moving up for everyone!!

I am eagerly waiting to hear from jan applicants if they have got co or not..
I need company 

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## Jimmy2014

Surpreet kaur said:


> Helo evrybody
> M so happy to inform uh oll that my file has been sent to final que in the evening..
> Thanx oll for ur continous support..
> Regards
> Surpreet


That is fantastic.. it's funny how things change in a matter of few days. Up until last week we were not even sure if and how online applicants will have their applications processed etc. but going by Surpreet's situation, she got CO earlier this week and now it's in final queue already 

Visa grant email is not far off :amen: Congratulations again 

Becky, we are all looking forward to hear that your application has gone into final queue soon as everyone's good wishes are with you. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithi1988

hiya all

My history is clear never over stayed visa, never broke any rule , never got rejection but still my case handling as a suspected candidate. So far i can see a problem is my marriage certificate is from village but PSK accepted to add spouse name to my passport. i know we are all genuine but a candidate have clear history tackled like complicated one its really heartbreaking. 

Please anyone suggest what could be possible reason i got delay?

Regards,
mithi


----------



## desai369

*congratulations*

Hello Surpreet,

Congratulation to you for your file getting in final que finally.I always wish that you get same co as mine and you got that,I did told you that you will get the same unfortunately it was little late. Really sorry as since 20 days I was no longer connected to internet due my laser operation of eyes but now everything is fine with clear vision.lol

My partner just came from Australia to join me here and she is going back on 31 august.I wish I get visa before that time so that I can go with her.

All the best to you and hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards 

Chirag


----------



## Surpreet kaur

desai369 said:


> Hello Surpreet,
> 
> Congratulation to you for your file getting in final que finally.I always wish that you get same co as mine and you got that,I did told you that you will get the same unfortunately it was little late. Really sorry as since 20 days I was no longer connected to internet due my laser operation of eyes but now everything is fine with clear vision.lol
> 
> My partner just came from Australia to join me here and she is going back on 31 august.I wish I get visa before that time so that I can go with her.
> 
> All the best to you and hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Chirag


Thanx a lot chirag.. 
Hope u are doing good. 
Really appreciate your words
Enjoy with ur partner n hope u get ur visa before 31 .. 
Cheers
Surpreet


----------



## Dip8

Surpreet kaur said:


> Helo evrybody
> M so happy to inform uh oll that my file has been sent to final que in the evening..
> Thanx oll for ur continous support..
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hi surpreet, 
Congrats for getting in the final que.
Happy days r nt far nw.

Kind regards ,
Dip


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Congrates Suprret,,\
Happy for u
Soon in no days u get your Visa,,
I m still waitin For CO.. 
hOPEFULLY nEXT WEEK

tHNKS,,,,


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



ani25588 said:


> Actually we all are very touchy about it!! Feels like a star to be on it!! 😁😁
> 
> M glad things ate moving up for everyone!!
> 
> I am eagerly waiting to hear from jan applicants if they have got co or not..
> I need company
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


Hahaha!! Good to know that the prediction lists is helping everyone 
Next week there should be quite a few visa grants and case officer allocations. Good Luck to all waiting.
Have a great weekend!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Jimmy2014 said:


> That is fantastic.. it's funny how things change in a matter of few days. Up until last week we were not even sure if and how online applicants will have their applications processed etc. but going by Surpreet's situation, she got CO earlier this week and now it's in final queue already
> 
> Visa grant email is not far off :amen: Congratulations again
> 
> Becky, we are all looking forward to hear that your application has gone into final queue soon as everyone's good wishes are with you. :fingerscrossed:


Hey Jimmy2014,

Thanks for your kind wishes. I would like to give you all a good news soon 
Hope for the same for you. Good Luck!
Have a relaxing weekend.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Hahaha!! Good to know that the prediction lists is helping everyone
> Next week there should be quite a few visa grants and case officer allocations. Good Luck to all waiting.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky, 

I would actually prefer getting my name removed from the prediction list sooner rather than later.. 

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



mithi1988 said:


> hiya all
> 
> My history is clear never over stayed visa, never broke any rule , never got rejection but still my case handling as a suspected candidate. So far i can see a problem is my marriage certificate is from village but PSK accepted to add spouse name to my passport. i know we are all genuine but a candidate have clear history tackled like complicated one its really heartbreaking.
> 
> Please anyone suggest what could be possible reason i got delay?
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


Hey mithi,

Don't worry, you'll get the good news very soon. 
*Just wondering if there is a specific format of marriage certificate issued in India from the marriage registry? Or different places have their own formats?*
As long as you are legally married (as per the relevant Marriage Act in India) and have a marriage certificate, there should be no issues.
_Have you spoken to your case officer about the reason of delay in your case?_

Hope this helps. Good Luck mithi!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Get Well Soon!*



desai369 said:


> Hello Surpreet,
> 
> Congratulation to you for your file getting in final que finally.I always wish that you get same co as mine and you got that,I did told you that you will get the same unfortunately it was little late. Really sorry as since 20 days I was no longer connected to internet due my laser operation of eyes but now everything is fine with clear vision.lol
> 
> My partner just came from Australia to join me here and she is going back on 31 august.I wish I get visa before that time so that I can go with her.
> 
> All the best to you and hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey Chirag,

Hope you are recovering well from your surgery. Take it easy with using the computer, you don't wanna stress your eyes so soon after the treatment :smile:

I hope you have a wonderful time with your partner and more importantly get your visa before she flies back to Australia. Good Luck!! Get Well Soon 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



tanvilamba said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I would actually prefer getting my name removed from the prediction list sooner rather than later..
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Don't worry, your name should be turning GREEN very soon 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

Becky26 said:


> Hey Chirag,
> 
> Hope you are recovering well from your surgery. Take it easy with using the computer, you don't wanna stress your eyes so soon after the treatment :smile:
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful time with your partner and more importantly get your visa before she flies back to Australia. Good Luck!! Get Well Soon
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hello Becky, 

Hope you are fine in the best of health! 

Thanks somuch for your wishes and yes Iam completely alright now.Doctors already gave me green signal to watch TV,use computers,going out everything.

Really very happy to see new world with new eyes.lol 😂

How are you going With your pcc ?I wish you get that very soon to forward your file to final que.

Best of luck.

Kind regards 

Chirag


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> Hey mithi,
> 
> Don't worry, you'll get the good news very soon.
> *Just wondering if there is a specific format of marriage certificate issued in India from the marriage registry? Or different places have their own formats?*
> As long as you are legally married (as per the relevant Marriage Act in India) and have a marriage certificate, there should be no issues.
> _Have you spoken to your case officer about the reason of delay in your case?_
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck mithi!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I think it's state specific however should not be much different to each other.

As long as it's English then it should not be a issue to be honest.


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> Hope you are fine in the best of health!
> 
> Thanks somuch for your wishes and yes Iam completely alright now.Doctors already gave me green signal to watch TV,use computers,going out everything.
> 
> Really very happy to see new world with new eyes.lol 😂
> 
> How are you going With your pcc ?I wish you get that very soon to forward your file to final que.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Chirag


Thanks a lot for your kind wishes, Chirag! Good to know you are well 

I needed to get the passport re-issued (add husband's name and update my address), the application has been submitted to the PSK and now I'm waiting for the police verification anytime next week. Hoping that gets done soon and the passport is issued to me soon.
Then I'll be able to apply for my PCC. Thanks for checking up on me. Appreciate it.

Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Jimmy2014 said:


> I think it's state specific however should not be much different to each other.
> 
> As long as it's English then it should not be a issue to be honest.


Thanks for the reply Jimmy! Australian Birth and Marriage certificates look the same, the information is different, obviously 

Thanks again!


----------



## mithi1988

hey becky and jimmy

thanks for your kind answer. here in my state some areas are backward so certificate is very simple with maximum two three lines ,there is no specific stamp only signed by secretary even its not typed one. Even my Agent wasnot happy with marriage certificate. So it differ with state to state and advanced with where you need it So i hope this is what i think. I heard some states its very tricky to get but i got in 5 mins so you could wonder how easy and advanced is this.

Regarding CO i had sent mail to him he didnt reply....

Regards,
MITHI


----------



## remya3012

Hi All,

My internet was down for a couple of days and was caught really busy too...Good to see couple of grants and couple of them in final queue... Nairdh..It was high time..Congrats  

As the days go...I think I am panicking a little  ..Hoping to hear some good news next week..All the Best to Everyone here.Let next week bring in loads of grants, CO allocation and final queue !! And Becky, Let your passport get reissued real quick and you get your PCC!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



remya3012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My internet was down for a couple of days and was caught really busy too...Good to see couple of grants and couple of them in final queue... Nairdh..It was high time..Congrats
> 
> As the days go...I think I am panicking a little  ..Hoping to hear some good news next week..All the Best to Everyone here.Let next week bring in loads of grants, CO allocation and final queue !! And Becky, Let your passport get reissued real quick and you get your PCC!! :fingerscrossed:


Hey Remya,

Glad to have you back. Good Luck to you, not very long to go now. Hopefully next week will be your LUCKY week.

I am working on it!! Hoping the police will show up sometime during the coming week and it'll all be over and done with ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
Thanks for remembering me 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> Hey Remya,
> 
> Glad to have you back. Good Luck to you, not very long to go now. Hopefully next week will be your LUCKY week.
> 
> I am working on it!! Hoping the police will show up sometime during the coming week and it'll all be over and done with ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
> Thanks for remembering me
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hope next week brings in some Luck. 

You deserve to be in everyone's thoughts and prayers for all the patience and support you give everyone else..


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> Hope next week brings in some Luck.
> 
> You deserve to be in everyone's thoughts and prayers for all the patience and support you give everyone else..


Thanks darl!! I guess everything will happen at the time when it is DESTINED to happen. Praying for a quick passport processing 
Thanks for your prayers, wishes and support, it means a lot especially right now when I'm running low on patience :sad::sad:

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Hi Surpreet, 


Congrats on your file going to final queue.. hope u get ur visa very soon  ... im becomin very much desperate nowadays.. Wanna join with my partner soon.. :'(... . Hope I get my CO allocated soon...


----------



## desai369

Becky26 said:


> Thanks a lot for your kind wishes, Chirag! Good to know you are well
> 
> I needed to get the passport re-issued (add husband's name and update my address), the application has been submitted to the PSK and now I'm waiting for the police verification anytime next week. Hoping that gets done soon and the passport is issued to me soon.
> Then I'll be able to apply for my PCC. Thanks for checking up on me. Appreciate it.
> 
> Good Luck to you!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hello Becky, 

Things are really moving very slow in your case,heads off to your patience,Anyways now it is time to pay some chai-pani to our so cold police department.lol.
After 
After 6-7 days of wait don't wait more for response of our police department try and contact them and ask them about your file because they really don't care about contacting applicant when they feel file seem to be using more space in cupboard they will contact you.Psk usually send file on very next day to police department for verification.I wish you get pcc very soon so that your file could go to final que.

All the best.

Kind regards 

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

*Immigration Rogue on Deck*

Another update from the Visa Fraud front:-
Immigration rogue on deck

And I thought Australian Immigration had the toughest rules and that they were impossible to trick 
Wonder how the Liberal Party is going to deal with the screw ups of the Labor Party


----------



## Maha240606

Becky26 said:


> Another update from the Visa Fraud front:-
> Immigration rogue on deck
> 
> And I thought Australian Immigration had the toughest rules and that they were impossible to trick
> Wonder how the Liberal Party is going to deal with the screw ups of the Labor Party


Ya but that is related to 457 skilled visas right? Hope this dont affect our genuine partner visas


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Ya but that is related to 457 skilled visas right? Hope this dont affect our genuine partner visas


The new government is on the hunt to find out all the discrepancies in their Immigration Department be it for 457, 309/100, 820/801 etc. 

There have been cases of visa fraud for partner visa which were discovered in April 2014 (Brisbane based Indian couple):-
http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...nt-chetan-mashru/story-e6freoof-1226326157728

The new regulations are going to be tougher than the ones we have at the moment. 

I hope they don't affect us ray2:


----------



## rajella_1988

*waiting for my visa to be granted*

hey everyone 
i applied 309 visa last year in december and after 2 months i got replied regarding submitting my medical and indian pcc, afp check. Last month i got co assigned on 31 july and asking for more documents of genuine relationship, joint bank statment, parents affidavit,pictures of being togather. i send all the documents in two days and i got phone interview from my case officer and after that my co called my wife and she being interviewed for half an hour. after that i got email from case officer asking more documents regarding pregrency detail of my wife and joint tanancy agreement. i provide them both of the evidence and my file send to sco for decision. my question is how long it will take to approve my visa after i assigned the sco. bcoz i am onshore with my wife living on student visa class 572 and she is close to delivery date so i couldn't really able to leave her alone in australia during this time and go offshore. i would mention my wife australian citizen by birth and we are two different origin. any help would be appreciated thank you.


----------



## rajella_1988

oh well that not sound good for us at all becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



rajella_1988 said:


> hey everyone
> i applied 309 visa last year in december and after 2 months i got replied regarding submitting my medical and indian pcc, afp check. Last month i got co assigned on 31 july and asking for more documents of genuine relationship, joint bank statment, parents affidavit,pictures of being togather. i send all the documents in two days and i got phone interview from my case officer and after that my co called my wife and she being interviewed for half an hour. after that i got email from case officer asking more documents regarding pregrency detail of my wife and joint tanancy agreement. i provide them both of the evidence and my file send to sco for decision. my question is how long it will take to approve my visa after i assigned the sco. bcoz i am onshore with my wife living on student visa class 572 and she is close to delivery date so i couldn't really able to leave her alone in australia during this time and go offshore. i would mention my wife australian citizen by birth and we are two different origin. any help would be appreciated thank you.


Hey rajella_1988,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Congratulations on the good news! 
Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*You can see the trends in the SS. 
The case officer sends the file to the final queue after assessing it. As per SS, AHC is taking about 30-60 days since DOQ to approve the visa.
*You should file for 'Special Consideration'.* Another very important thing that I'm not sure you're aware of is that the applicant MUST be offshore to get the visa granted. As long as you are in Australia your visa won't be granted. *If your file has been sent to the final queue you need to get offshore ASAP!! otherwise you're in for an additional 2-3 months of delay/wait. *

*When are you expecting the baby?* If it is in a couple of months, you need to remind your case officer of your case so that as soon as you get offshore AHC will approve your visa. If she is due very soon, then too you need to inform AHC to hold your grant as you would like to be with your partner when she gives birth to the baby.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rajella_1988

many thanks becky26
my wife is due soon in around 1 and half month for deliver. i would keep you posted regarding update on my partner application.
thanks again.


----------



## Becky26

rajella_1988 said:


> many thanks becky26
> my wife is due soon in around 1 and half month for deliver. i would keep you posted regarding update on my partner application.
> thanks again.


No worries, Good Luck with both the delivery and your visa. 
Make sure you update AHC of all the new developments.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Pari A

Hey supreet becky and all
Congratulations to u supreet on your final que status .
Mine is not yet sent to final que , wondering if my co has sleep over my file or what.
Me and my hub are eagerly waiting to see some movement , any movement in our file which doesn't happen so easily in AHC .
Hope ull get ur visa soon

Kind regards 
Pari A.


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 3rd Week of August 2014*

Hey Guys!

Hope everyone had a fun weekend. AHC has only granted 4 visas so far and the number of applicants in the final queue is growing. The waiting time frame between DOQ and grant has also increased with some waiting for 70 days in the final queue :mmph::mmph::mmph::mmph:


Below is the Prediction List for the 3rd week of August 2014:-

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
loveforever-----------------126-----------------------354
harman87--------------------90------------------------310lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------70-------------------------322
apg12-------------------------66--------------------------259
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------54--------------------------258
tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259
Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257
Sam88----------------------47---------------------------255
Rambo911------------------42---------------------------258
rahul85---------------------40---------------------------240
Priya10---------------------40---------------------------240
raman0082000-------------38---------------------------259
harsingh--------------------35--------------------------243
Sandy123------------------34--------------------------243
sandz03--------------------34-------------------------257
desai369-------------------28-------------------------238
vineetbabbar--------------27--------------------------237
Dairy milk 28/11-----------21--------------------------230
srini.naik--------------------19--------------------------230
Naomi-----------------------17---------------------------284
ani25588-------------------07----------------------------214
vsoni88---------------------06---------------------------277
nairdh-----------------------03---------------------------272
rajella_1988---------------03---------------------------231
Surpreet kaur-------------03---------------------------230


Good Luck everyone!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

Pari A said:


> Hey supreet becky and all
> Congratulations to u supreet on your final que status .
> Mine is not yet sent to final que , wondering if my co has sleep over my file or what.
> Me and my hub are eagerly waiting to see some movement , any movement in our file which doesn't happen so easily in AHC .
> Hope ull get ur visa soon
> 
> Kind regards
> Pari A.


hiya Pari,

Dear i am like you, but i tried a trick. i did email to CO. He didnt answer directly but my account was updated on the next day.....with some internal clearance.So i got an idea U could apply this to your Case as well. Well your CO was allocated to me as well then she replaced to someone else. Hope this will help you.

Regards,
Mithi


----------



## sandz03

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Hope everyone had a fun weekend. AHC has only granted 4 visas so far and the number of applicants in the final queue is growing. The waiting time frame between DOQ and grant has also increased with some waiting for 70 days in the final queue :mmph::mmph::mmph::mmph:
> 
> 
> Below is the Prediction List for the 3rd week of August 2014:-
> 
> *SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
> loveforever-----------------126-----------------------354
> harman87--------------------90------------------------310lane:
> Jyoti10-----------------------70-------------------------322
> apg12-------------------------66--------------------------259
> kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
> remya3012------------------54--------------------------258
> tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259
> Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257
> Sam88----------------------47---------------------------255
> Rambo911------------------42---------------------------258
> rahul85---------------------40---------------------------240
> Priya10---------------------40---------------------------240
> raman0082000-------------38---------------------------259
> harsingh--------------------35--------------------------243
> Sandy123------------------34--------------------------243
> sandz03--------------------34-------------------------257
> desai369-------------------28-------------------------238
> vineetbabbar--------------27--------------------------237
> Dairy milk 28/11-----------21--------------------------230
> srini.naik--------------------19--------------------------230
> Naomi-----------------------17---------------------------284
> ani25588-------------------07----------------------------214
> vsoni88---------------------06---------------------------277
> nairdh-----------------------03---------------------------272
> rajella_1988---------------03---------------------------231
> Surpreet kaur-------------03---------------------------230
> 
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi All,
Glad that there are few more grants to come across and AHC catching up with their back logs from EOFY.
Does anyone know in regards to the fraudulent cases and news that's been out lately would affect our visa progress/outcome status?
As some stupid people who are greedy do anything for the sake of money and residency in Australia. (Even divorce their own wife ....... get married to an elderly/single mothers person..........pay lump some monies to restaurant owners for sponsorship)
Which puts our India's name & fame into bad books and we genuine people face all sort of troubles with our visas and genuine official racism once we come to Australia. 

Hoping for a better a future, with a change that helps everyone.

Cheers 
Sandz


----------



## Pari A

Hi Mithi 
Thank you for the suggestion and advice.
I shall mail her today regarding my status.wondering if my file isn't yet in que when shall I be granted visa 😔😔😔😔

Regards
Pari A


----------



## rajella_1988

*special cases for 309*

hi guys 
i have one question regarding my application. as my wife is pregnant and she is due in less then two months and my file is been already send for SCO ON 08/08/2014. My question is here-:
can i ask the case officer to process it fast as my wife delivery due soon?
if yes how should i ask them for "special consideration" in my case?


----------



## rajella_1988

sandz03 said:


> Hi All,
> Glad that there are few more grants to come across and AHC catching up with their back logs from EOFY.
> Does anyone know in regards to the fraudulent cases and news that's been out lately would affect our visa progress/outcome status?
> As some stupid people who are greedy do anything for the sake of money and residency in Australia. (Even divorce their own wife ....... get married to an elderly/single mothers person..........pay lump some monies to restaurant owners for sponsorship)
> Which puts our India's name & fame into bad books and we genuine people face all sort of troubles with our visas and genuine official racism once we come to Australia.
> 
> Hoping for a better a future, with a change that helps everyone.
> 
> Cheers
> Sandz


its shameful act and its destroy our country name. it would definitely effect our genuine upcoming Indian fellows who applied just earlier soon in june and july.
its shameful


----------



## 496402-dron

Visa grant is state specific ?


----------



## mithi1988

dron said:


> Visa grant is state specific ?[/QUO
> 
> No its not...well all the cases from my state i have heard about 3 it took complete 12 months for them to visa grant. So it could be... it all depend upon how clearly you are providing your paper work. Urban states are having strong background where rural states having some loopholes that AHC needs to check my prediction only
> 
> Regards,
> mithi


----------



## tanvilamba

*Finally!!!!!!*

FINALLY!!!!! There came the magic email!!!!

Visa granted after 53 days in queue!!!!!

Tanvi


----------



## 496402-dron

Congrats tanvi


----------



## Priya10

*Congrats!!*



tanvilamba said:


> FINALLY!!!!! There came the magic email!!!!
> 
> Visa granted after 53 days in queue!!!!!
> 
> Tanvi



Congratulations tanvi!!!


----------



## Jimmy2014

Question for online applicants

How long did it take for the medical results to be updated on the eMedical form after completing the health exam at the relevant centre ? :faint:


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Priya10 said:


> Congratulations tanvi!!!



Congratulations Tanvi....!!!!!


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Hi,,
ALL
CALLED AHC TODAY', REG:: CO ALLOCATION
SAME BLAH BLAH BLAH
Operator said no need to worry about CO allocation
Your application will be decided within 9-12 months


----------



## human1234

tanvilamba said:


> FINALLY!!!!! There came the magic email!!!!
> 
> Visa granted after 53 days in queue!!!!!
> 
> Tanvi


Congrats .... tanvi 
Best of luck for ahead

Party :: dance


----------



## human1234

Good start of week with a grant
Hope it comes in bulk 

Best of luck to all including me )

Yeah I need more of it as its 24 days for CO allocation but still no email after that from CO , I think my CO need some RED BULLS .


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Congats tanvi 
Have a blessd life ahead..


----------



## tanvilamba

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for your lovely wishes!!

A tip for everyone in the queue, especially people who have the same CO as me, go ahead and email your COs if you have completed 50 days in queue.

I sent an email to my CO yesterday and received a reply at 9 in the morning today that she cannot give a specific date but i am near finalization.(which was strange coz she never replies to email)

And 2 hours later I had the grant email. 

The same thing happened the day my file went in the final queue.

Hope you all get your grants soon.

Thanks,
Tanvi


----------



## remya3012

*Granted Finally*

Hey Everyone,
I finally finally got my visa after 54 days in queue.Thank you all for the immense support...

Congrats Tanvi...what a day 

Becky,Hope you get yours real quick as well.


----------



## Priya10

*Congratulations*



remya3012 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I finally finally got my visa after 54 days in queue.Thank you all for the immense support...
> 
> Congrats Tanvi...what a day
> 
> Becky,Hope you get yours real quick as well.


Wow congratulations Remya 😄👍
Hope we all get ours soon

Regards
Priya


----------



## tanvilamba

remya3012 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I finally finally got my visa after 54 days in queue.Thank you all for the immense support...
> 
> Congrats Tanvi...what a day
> 
> Becky,Hope you get yours real quick as well.


Congrats Remya!!
Have a wonderful life ahead!! 

Tanvi


----------



## Dip8

Congrats tanvi and remya. What a good start of the week!!!
Waiting for CO allocation. Hope it happens this week.

Cheers,
Dip


----------



## human1234

tanvilamba said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for your lovely wishes!!
> 
> A tip for everyone in the queue, especially people who have the same CO as me, go ahead and email your COs if you have completed 50 days in queue.
> 
> I sent an email to my CO yesterday and received a reply at 9 in the morning today that she cannot give a specific date but i am near finalization.(which was strange coz she never replies to email)
> 
> And 2 hours later I had the grant email.
> 
> The same thing happened the day my file went in the final queue.
> 
> Hope you all get your grants soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Tanvi can u tell me the actual wording u wrote for final que n then for grant 
Plz reply it will really help me coz we have same CO 
Or send me private msg


----------



## human1234

remya3012 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I finally finally got my visa after 54 days in queue.Thank you all for the immense support...
> 
> Congrats Tanvi...what a day
> 
> Becky,Hope you get yours real quick as well.


Congrats remya n ur best half
Enjoy the moment n best if luck for ahead


----------



## Arvi_krish

Congrats to those who got their visa.....

Just a query
I am in a tourist visa for 1 year with 3 months stay. I hav cm to Melbourne on August and planning to trip to thailand in October. May anyone tell me how long shld b the stay in thailand I.e hw long i shld b away from Australia


----------



## Becky26

rajella_1988 said:


> hi guys
> i have one question regarding my application. as my wife is pregnant and she is due in less then two months and my file is been already send for SCO ON 08/08/2014. My question is here-:
> can i ask the case officer to process it fast as my wife delivery due soon?
> if yes how should i ask them for "special consideration" in my case?


As I mentioned in my previous post to you, Yes! you can definitely request your case officer to give you special consideration as your partner is pregnant and you want to be with her during the delivery so you can look after her.

Many applicants in the past have been able to get the special consideration based on pregnancy so I think you should contact AHC ASAP!!
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Beck


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



tanvilamba said:


> FINALLY!!!!! There came the magic email!!!!
> 
> Visa granted after 53 days in queue!!!!!
> 
> Tanvi


*YIPPPIIIEEEEEEEEE!!!!! Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner Tanvi!!!! 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :hug::hug::hug::hug:
So happy for you, wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. God Bless You!!! 

Thanks for sharing such a great news with us and a BIG thank you for always helping me when I needed it, for all the encouragement and all your support. I appreciate it. Take Care!!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*
1st grant for the week, hope AHC doesn't go back into hibernation anytime soon. This week is anyways a short week with AHC closed on August 15 for Independence Day, then the weekend and then again closed on August 18th 
 

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
loveforever-----------------126-----------------------354
harman87--------------------90------------------------310lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------70-------------------------322
apg12-------------------------66--------------------------259
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------54--------------------------258
tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259lane:
Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257
Sam88----------------------47---------------------------255
Rambo911------------------42---------------------------258
rahul85---------------------40---------------------------240
Priya10---------------------40---------------------------240
raman0082000-------------38---------------------------259
harsingh--------------------35--------------------------243
Sandy123------------------34--------------------------243
sandz03--------------------34-------------------------257
desai369-------------------28-------------------------238
vineetbabbar--------------27--------------------------237
Dairy milk 28/11-----------21--------------------------230
srini.naik--------------------19--------------------------230
Naomi-----------------------17---------------------------284
ani25588-------------------07----------------------------214
vsoni88---------------------06---------------------------277
nairdh-----------------------03---------------------------272
rajella_1988---------------03---------------------------231
Surpreet kaur-------------03---------------------------230


3 gone 23 more to go. Good Luck everyone!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Very Soon!!*



harmanbeer singh said:


> Hi,,
> ALL
> CALLED AHC TODAY', REG:: CO ALLOCATION
> SAME BLAH BLAH BLAH
> Operator said no need to worry about CO allocation
> Your application will be decided within 9-12 months


Don't worry harmanbeer, you should be getting a case officer soon. AHC operators recite the very same answer to every single applicant who calls them.
Good Luck!! Please do share the good news with us :nod:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



tanvilamba said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for your lovely wishes!!
> 
> A tip for everyone in the queue, especially people who have the same CO as me, go ahead and email your COs if you have completed 50 days in queue.
> 
> I sent an email to my CO yesterday and received a reply at 9 in the morning today that she cannot give a specific date but i am near finalization.(which was strange coz she never replies to email)
> 
> And 2 hours later I had the grant email.
> 
> The same thing happened the day my file went in the final queue.
> 
> Hope you all get your grants soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Hey Tanvi,

Thanks so much for such a valuable tip. I will definitely remember this when my time is near :nod::nod::nod::nod:
Have a great life ahead. Take Care!

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



remya3012 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I finally finally got my visa after 54 days in queue.Thank you all for the immense support...
> 
> Congrats Tanvi...what a day
> 
> Becky,Hope you get yours real quick as well.


*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2nd Grant today :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner. Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :hug::hug::hug::hug:

Thanks for sharing such a great news with us and a BIG thank you for always helping me and all your support. I appreciate it. Thank you for your kind words and prayers.
Take Care! God Bless You!!! 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*2nd Grant for today!!! Keep up the good work AHC :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
loveforever-----------------126-----------------------354
harman87--------------------90------------------------310lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------70-------------------------322
apg12-------------------------66--------------------------259
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------54--------------------------258lane:
tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259lane:
Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257
Sam88----------------------47---------------------------255
Rambo911------------------42---------------------------258
rahul85---------------------40---------------------------240
Priya10---------------------40---------------------------240
raman0082000-------------38---------------------------259
harsingh--------------------35--------------------------243
Sandy123------------------34--------------------------243
sandz03--------------------34-------------------------257
desai369-------------------28-------------------------238
vineetbabbar--------------27--------------------------237
Dairy milk 28/11-----------21--------------------------230
srini.naik--------------------19--------------------------230
Naomi-----------------------17---------------------------284
ani25588-------------------07----------------------------214
vsoni88---------------------06---------------------------277
nairdh-----------------------03---------------------------272
rajella_1988---------------03---------------------------231
Surpreet kaur-------------03---------------------------230


4 gone 22 more to go. Good Luck everyone!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Any update apg12?? Eagerly waiting for your visa grant :nod::nod::nod::nod:

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey Jyoti10,

Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you have heard anything from AHC regarding your visa? It's been 70 days in the final queue for your file. Eagerly waiting for your grant. Look forward to your reply. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey Parul,

Hope you're doing well. You are next to get your visa :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Keep checking your inbox. Eagerly waiting for your visa. Look forward to your reply. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## apg12

Becky26 said:


> Any update apg12?? Eagerly waiting for your visa grant :nod::nod::nod::nod:
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky

Called my CO today asking him what is going on? He said that there has been technical difficulties with our file which has been sent to the I.T department and that when it is fixed we will be notified. Not sure what this means, I asked him to elaborate but he just kept repeating the same thing. I have no idea what kind of technical problem can happen with a visa but that is what he said :|


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Hi All..!!

I got the magical visa grant letter today..!!

Thank you all for the help and support.

Special thanks to becky. 

Thank you..!!!


----------



## rajella_1988

Many many congrats to tanvi and ramya for your grant, wish u a happy life ahead


----------



## harmanbeer singh

WHt a DAY,,,,,,,,
Congrates guys 
Happy life ahead


----------



## mithi1988

many many congrats to alll....have a happy life ahead


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Parul,
> 
> Hope you're doing well. You are next to get your visa :dance::dance::dance::dance:
> Keep checking your inbox. Eagerly waiting for your visa. Look forward to your reply.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




WELL DONE BECKY,,
UR PREDICTIONS ARE GETTING BETTER DAY BY DAY
IMPRESSED::::::::::::target:


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Parul Ahuja said:


> Hi All..!!
> 
> I got the magical visa grant letter today..!!
> 
> Thank you all for the help and support.
> 
> Special thanks to becky.
> 
> Thank you..!!!


*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3rd Grant for today!!! AHC's hat trick
Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner. Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :hug::hug::hug::hug: 

Thanks for sharing such a great news with us. Thank you for your kind words and prayers.
Take Care! God Bless You!!! 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## human1234

Parul Ahuja said:


> Hi All..!!
> 
> I got the magical visa grant letter today..!!
> 
> Thank you all for the help and support.
> 
> Special thanks to becky.
> 
> Thank you..!!!


Congrats parul .... 
Party : dance dance

N becky I think u got magical tongue... waiting for more good news )


----------



## human1234

So becky whos next nw in ur prediction list


----------



## Becky26

harmanbeer singh said:


> WELL DONE BECKY,,
> UR PREDICTIONS ARE GETTING BETTER DAY BY DAY
> IMPRESSED::::::::::::target:


Hahaha!! Thanks harmanbeer. It's a number's game, that's all.
Very exciting day today, hope there are many more grants before AHC closes for an annoyingly long 4-day long weekend 

Good Luck to all waiting :ranger::ranger:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*3rd Grant for today!!! Keep up the good work AHC :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
loveforever-----------------126-----------------------354
harman87--------------------90------------------------310lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------70-------------------------322
apg12-------------------------66--------------------------259
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------54--------------------------258lane:
tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259lane:
Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257lane:
Sam88----------------------47---------------------------255
Rambo911------------------42---------------------------258
rahul85---------------------40---------------------------240
Priya10---------------------40---------------------------240
raman0082000-------------38---------------------------259
harsingh--------------------35--------------------------243
Sandy123------------------34--------------------------243
sandz03--------------------34-------------------------257
desai369-------------------28-------------------------238
vineetbabbar--------------27--------------------------237
Dairy milk 28/11-----------21--------------------------230
srini.naik--------------------19--------------------------230
Naomi-----------------------17---------------------------284
ani25588-------------------07----------------------------214
vsoni88---------------------06---------------------------277
nairdh-----------------------03---------------------------272
rajella_1988---------------03---------------------------231
Surpreet kaur-------------03---------------------------230


5 gone 21 more to go. Good Luck everyone!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Congrats parul ....
> Party : dance dance
> 
> N becky I think u got magical tongue... waiting for more good news )





human1234 said:


> So becky whos next nw in ur prediction list


Hahaha....You guys are a funny bunch!! I think it was a lucky guess 
apg12 and Jyoti10 should be the next to get their visas as per the SS.

Good Luck to everyone waiting!!! Been a great day 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sydney87

Hello everyone,

Just been reading the updates. Congrats to all those who got their visa.

My wife had applied for her spouse, Visitor's visa on 9th Jan. She got her visitor's in a month due to delay on part of agent. She had to complete her medicals.

She was in Sydney for about 2.5 months and then in India, waiting for CO to be assigned. We had earlier asked for an update and this was the response:

"The Department’s global service standard for partner visas is 12 months. Due to application growth and limited places in the Australian migration program, partner applications lodged in New Delhi are currently taking 8-11 months to finalise. 

We are currently facing a temporary delay in the allocation of case officers for Family Migration applications. The allocation time for this caseload is currently 30-31 and we are working to bring these timelines down. You will be contacted by the Department as quickly as possible once a case officer has been allocated to your application.".

We are still waiting for CO to be allocated. 

Regards,


----------



## luella

Hi Guys,

I have been reading these post, and while looking at the prediction list thought that Parul might be the next person to receive the visa and there you go... 
Happy to know about 3 Grants today 

Hope AHC will continue the same spirit for the rest of the applications.

Just curious to know if AHC has a long upcoming weekend, if so when? because i have sent out my additional docs yesterday.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



luella said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been reading these post, and while looking at the prediction list thought that Parul might be the next person to receive the visa and there you go...
> Happy to know about 3 Grants today
> 
> Hope AHC will continue the same spirit for the rest of the applications.
> 
> Just curious to know if AHC has a long upcoming weekend, if so when? because i have sent out my additional docs yesterday.


Hey luella,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*Unfortunately YES! AHC will be closed from Friday August 15, 2014 until Monday August 18, 2014. Below is the list of Public Holidays that AHC will be observing for calender year 2014:-
Public holidays - Australian High Commission

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sydney87

Hi Becky,

I am reading through all your information. You have provided tons of info. Thank you!
Can I also enter the details. It might be helpful for me and others out there?
Thanks!


----------



## luella

Hi Becky,

i have updated my details


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Thank you everyone..!!

Love to Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thanks*



luella said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> i have updated my details


Thanks darl! I've added your details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Thanks for your quick response. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Parul Ahuja said:


> Thank you everyone..!!
> 
> Love to Becky


Thank Parul and same for you :hug:


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



sydney87 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I am reading through all your information. You have provided tons of info. Thank you!
> Can I also enter the details. It might be helpful for me and others out there?
> Thanks!


Hey sydney87,

Happy to help 
I have already added your details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

If there are any update relating to your applications, you are more than welcome to fill the SS Update Form available on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sydney87

Thanks Becky!


----------



## Becky26

sydney87 said:


> Thanks Becky!


No worries 
Feel free to ask if you have any questions. Good Luck!! Hope you get a case officer soon.


----------



## luella

Hi Becky,

I submitted my add docs on 10/08/2014


----------



## ani25588

Hi all!!
What a wonderful day this probably is!!
Logged in to read through such an amazing update!
Congratulations remya , tanvi and parul!! Have a btiful life ahead!

Theres so much positivity running in here.. Good luck to all waiting on the brink!!

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

luella said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I submitted my add docs on 10/08/2014


Thanks for the correction, I have updated date. 
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> *YIPPPIIIEEEEEEEEE!!!!! Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner Tanvi!!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :hug::hug::hug::hug:
> So happy for you, wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. God Bless You!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing such a great news with us and a BIG thank you for always helping me when I needed it, for all the encouragement and all your support. I appreciate it. Take Care!!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


Thankyou so much Becky for your lovely wishes!!!

I am always here if you need any more info as well.

Hope you get your new passport and visa soon. 

Thanks,
Tanvi


----------



## raman0082000

HI Becky,,


whats my perdiction?eagerly waiting

regards


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey parul, tanvi , remya
Congratulations to uh oll
Have a blessd life ahead.. Stay safe and happy with ur better halves.. 
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



tanvilamba said:


> Thankyou so much Becky for your lovely wishes!!!
> 
> I am always here if you need any more info as well.
> 
> Hope you get your new passport and visa soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Thanks so much Tanvi!! I appreciate your kind gesture. I hope to get the passport soon and then the visa. It's been a very long and and agonizing journey.

Many Thanks!:hug:
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



raman0082000 said:


> HI Becky,,
> 
> 
> whats my perdiction?eagerly waiting
> 
> regards


Hey raman0082000,

Unfortunately the waiting time between DOQ and date of grant has increased to 30-70 days so you might have to wait for a tiny bit longer for your visa. It is very unfortunate that the processing time frames keep increasing with minimal information/update from AHC.
Hang in there!! The good news is not very far away. Hope this helps.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Rambo911

Congratulations Remya, Tanvi & Parul!!!!!

Have a great reunion with your dear ones 



tanvilamba said:


> Thankyou so much Becky for your lovely wishes!!!
> 
> I am always here if you need any more info as well.
> 
> Hope you get your new passport and visa soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


----------



## 496402-dron

Many Congratulations to all , lets hope that AHC keep granting Visa lile this speed and clear all applications upto December by end of this month.


----------



## rahul85

Congratulations parul, tanvi n remya..have a happy life ahead  and good luck to all of us waiting..hope we receive the golden mail soon..
Rahul


----------



## sandz03

Many Congratulations to parul, tanvi , remya
Have a blessed reunion. 
We are all so happy for you.
Have a safe journey
Cheers
Sandz


----------



## studkabir

Hi everyone,

I just completed 210 days since lodgement and have not got a case officer assigned to my file. Should i call AHC and check whats happening as this weekend is a long weekend, i would ideally love to get a case officer assigned to my file before the long weekend. Seniors please lemme know.


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> Hey Jyoti10,
> 
> Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you have heard anything from AHC regarding your visa? It's been 70 days in the final queue for your file. Eagerly waiting for your grant. Look forward to your reply.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
Haven't heard anything back from AHC. Did ring them yesterday and asked but same standard answer 12 months blah blah blah, and he told me to wait till this month end and then call them again if I won't hear anything from them. He said he can't say anything in regards PCC so we have to wait for either case officer's email or SCO's email.
I am loosing my patience as well. God knows when will this get over.
Thanks for asking Becky.
Kind Regards,
Jyoti.


----------



## jyoti10

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to everyone who got their visas and got to the final queue. Good luck everyone won't be long.... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Arvi_krish

Arvi_krish said:


> Congrats to those who got their visa.....
> 
> Just a query
> I am in a tourist visa for 1 year with 3 months stay. I hav cm to Melbourne on August and planning to trip to thailand in October. May anyone tell me how long shld b the stay in thailand I.e hw long i shld b away from Australia


Hi,

Can anyone help on this please


----------



## sandz03

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help on this please


Hi Arvi, 

I have faced similar situation. Just before the 3 months max stay elapsed, we went to Bali for 10 days and then came back to Australia. so that 3 months max stay re-counts again from the time you step in.
Minimum days to be outside Australia and come back is 2-3 days (I checked with DIBP) and maximum is upto you. (as long as you have valid visa to come back to Australia)

Hope this helps.

Cheers
Sandz


----------



## sandz03

jyoti10 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Haven't heard anything back from AHC. Did ring them yesterday and asked but same standard answer 12 months blah blah blah, and he told me to wait till this month end and then call them again if I won't hear anything from them. He said he can't say anything in regards PCC so we have to wait for either case officer's email or SCO's email.
> I am loosing my patience as well. God knows when will this get over.
> Thanks for asking Becky.
> Kind Regards,
> Jyoti.


Hi Jyoti,

You should have got your visa long time ago.
I still cant understand how AHC works!! :der: 
They say "_for all fairness visas are granted based on DOL_" :blah: 
but in reality they are granting based DOQ. :nono:
How is that fair!!

I feel sorry for you and your other half. Hope that you would hear the good news soon. 

Cheers
Sandz :ranger:


----------



## sandz03

studkabir said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just completed 210 days since lodgement and have not got a case officer assigned to my file. Should i call AHC and check whats happening as this weekend is a long weekend, i would ideally love to get a case officer assigned to my file before the long weekend. Seniors please lemme know.


Feel free to call AHC and ask for an update!!
Be polite and try to get an answer your satisfied with!!
Good luck.

Cheers
Sandz


----------



## Jimmy2014

jyoti10 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Haven't heard anything back from AHC. Did ring them yesterday and asked but same standard answer 12 months blah blah blah, and he told me to wait till this month end and then call them again if I won't hear anything from them. He said he can't say anything in regards PCC so we have to wait for either case officer's email or SCO's email.
> I am loosing my patience as well. God knows when will this get over.
> Thanks for asking Becky.
> Kind Regards,
> Jyoti.



Hi Jyoti,

My suggestion would be to cross question them when they give you random answers. 
For e.g. if they are saying your file will be finalised in 12 months, then ask them if AHC, New Delhi website provide incorrect information to clients that CO will be allocated in 30-31 weeks ? Obviously, their answer will be no so then you need to question them whom should u believe.. the website or the what they are telling at that time. Ask them if AHC will be responsible if your file is not processed within 12 months ? 

In essence, if you will 'allow' them to give any answer and if you 'accept' it even if it's not satisfactory for you, then it will still continue to happen :nod:


----------



## Jimmy2014

studkabir said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just completed 210 days since lodgement and have not got a case officer assigned to my file. Should i call AHC and check whats happening as this weekend is a long weekend, i would ideally love to get a case officer assigned to my file before the long weekend. Seniors please lemme know.


Hi,

210 days would 30 weeks so I think you are better off waiting for another 1 week or so before asking them. Surpreet recently got her CO assigned after 32 weeks 

All the best :nod:


----------



## Pari A

Hey becky and all
Congratulations to the visa granted applicants yesterday.
Could someone help me clearing my doubts.
If we apply and at the time we do not submit our pcc, is it counted as an incomplete file,and is that the reason thd co takes too long to work on ur file because of your incomplete file.
my file hasn't been sent to final que yet although it's already 12 days to my submission of the pcc I was asked for.and I was granted an extension of 49 days to gather and submitt my all 3 pcc's 
Could this also be a reason for the delays.
Mind at delima. Please help

Kind regards
Pari A.


----------



## mithi1988

Pari A said:


> Hey becky and all
> Congratulations to the visa granted applicants yesterday.
> Could someone help me clearing my doubts.
> If we apply and at the time we do not submit our pcc, is it counted as an incomplete file,and is that the reason thd co takes too long to work on ur file because of your incomplete file.
> my file hasn't been sent to final que yet although it's already 12 days to my submission of the pcc I was asked for.and I was granted an extension of 49 days to gather and submitt my all 3 pcc's
> Could this also be a reason for the delays.
> Mind at delima. Please help
> 
> Kind regards
> Pari A.


hey pari

Dear if you gather PCC and provide them but still they will inquire on their own level too. So it will take bit long for applicants who been to countries other than Australia. 

regards
mithi


----------



## Maha240606

Hi all, 

Congrats to all of them who got their visas yesterday. 

Becky, 

I'm just not able to get wats happening to our CO allocations.. I think only one person is getting allocated a CO per week according to our forum statistics . But aaccording to the visa grants speed we see now, shudnt the CO's also be allocated in the same speed cos if they became available then they must be allocated to the next available applicant right?? I'm just not able to get wats their procedure.. .. Also to all of them who got calls from CO are u getting the calls to which specified contact number? Is it ur primary contact number or anything else?


----------



## ashran

Maha240606 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats to all of them who got their visas yesterday.
> 
> Becky,
> 
> I'm just not able to get wats happening to our CO allocations.. I think only one person is getting allocated a CO per week according to our forum statistics . But aaccording to the visa grants speed we see now, shudnt the CO's also be allocated in the same speed cos if they became available then they must be allocated to the next available applicant right?? I'm just not able to get wats their procedure.. .. Also to all of them who got calls from CO are u getting the calls to which specified contact number? Is it ur primary contact number or anything else?


Hi Maha240606,

Probable Reasons,

1. Actually the list of cases pending in final queue is also very long (compared to how it used to be). Thus they must have slowed the pace of CO allocation so that final queue doesn't become too long to handle.
2. CO must be getting trained in how to manage online partner applications. (one of the other online community had seen such kind of problems in China where they were not processing online partner applications at all. Thankfully in India its better.)
3. Due to long weekend, they could have taken long leaves.

PS: We can't do anything except pray for speedy CO allocation.:fingerscrossed:

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## Jimmy2014

Well let's hope they get trained well in online applications as lot of applications from Jan applied online too :clock:


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey jyoti..
Hope you doing good.. Can u please tell me if there were any complications in ur case coz i can see u have completed 71 days in final que..
Please share
Hope u gt visa soon.
Thnx
Surpreet


----------



## Jimmy2014

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey jyoti..
> Hope you doing good.. Can u please tell me if there were any complications in ur case coz i can see u have completed 71 days in final que..
> Please share
> Hope u gt visa soon.
> Thnx
> Surpreet


Hi Surpreet,

Once you completed your medicals checks, did the "Organise your health examination" link in the immi account disappeared ? :spy:


----------



## £!v!

Congo all who are going to fly soon....:rockon: Good Luck to all who are in the final queue... ray2:


----------



## sam88

Hi Everyone 

Finally Visa Granted today 

i would like to Thanks AHC , And all my friends 

Hope everyone gets their visa Soon


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



studkabir said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just completed 210 days since lodgement and have not got a case officer assigned to my file. Should i call AHC and check whats happening as this weekend is a long weekend, i would ideally love to get a case officer assigned to my file before the long weekend. Seniors please lemme know.


Hey studkabir,

Don't worry, hopefully if not this week, you should definitely get a case officer allocated by next week. Praying for everyone to get case officer and their visas eventually. Good Luck!! Please do keep us updated. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## luella

Congrats SAM... :rockon:

Another grant for the day. :cheer2:


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



jyoti10 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Haven't heard anything back from AHC. Did ring them yesterday and asked but same standard answer 12 months blah blah blah, and he told me to wait till this month end and then call them again if I won't hear anything from them. He said he can't say anything in regards PCC so we have to wait for either case officer's email or SCO's email.
> I am loosing my patience as well. God knows when will this get over.
> Thanks for asking Becky.
> Kind Regards,
> Jyoti.


Hey Jyoti,

Thanks for your reply. I completely understand what you must be going through right now. Hang in there!! Happy days are not too far away. You should keep checking your inbox as you can get the golden email anytime.

Don't stress yourself out what the AHC operators told you, they give this same repetitive reply to each and every application. They themselves have no idea what's going on with our files, they are as clueless as we are.

Good Luck!! Eagerly waiting for your visa.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Australian Security Intelligence Organisation For External Clearance*



Pari A said:


> Hey becky and all
> Congratulations to the visa granted applicants yesterday.
> Could someone help me clearing my doubts.
> If we apply and at the time we do not submit our pcc, is it counted as an incomplete file,and is that the reason thd co takes too long to work on ur file because of your incomplete file.
> my file hasn't been sent to final que yet although it's already 12 days to my submission of the pcc I was asked for.and I was granted an extension of 49 days to gather and submitt my all 3 pcc's
> Could this also be a reason for the delays.
> Mind at delima. Please help
> 
> Kind regards
> Pari A.


Hey Pari A,

I just had a look at your details in the main SS. From what I know and have read on various other immigration forums is that you might need external clearance from ASIO because you have spent 12 months or longer in Kenya. Unfortunately Kenya is "higher" in the list of high risk countries.

Chances are that AHC is waiting on external clearance before they send your file to the final queue. There is nothing to be worried about, if you have a clear report. AHC/DIBP does external checks on applicants who either are citizens of some of the high risk countries and/or have lived there for over 12 months in the past 10 years and Kenya is one of them.

Not trying to freak you out but you should speak to your case officer to get an update on your file. You might be in for a bit of wait. Do try and speak to your case officer. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Akshita

Hi evrybdy
Congratulations to all those who got their visas.. Has any jan applicant been alloted case officer?
And till which date of dec has been visas alloted


----------



## Becky26

*Very Soon!!*



Maha240606 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats to all of them who got their visas yesterday.
> 
> Becky,
> 
> I'm just not able to get wats happening to our CO allocations.. I think only one person is getting allocated a CO per week according to our forum statistics . But aaccording to the visa grants speed we see now, shudnt the CO's also be allocated in the same speed cos if they became available then they must be allocated to the next available applicant right?? I'm just not able to get wats their procedure.. .. Also to all of them who got calls from CO are u getting the calls to which specified contact number? Is it ur primary contact number or anything else?


Hey Maha240606,

I can understand how frustrating this situation can get especially when AHC doesn't communicate properly with the applicants. To be honest, no one knows what exact procedure they follow, what people do here is guess work. I guess something is better than nothing. The guesses seem to make sense and most of the cases get approved with that guessed out procedure.

Anyways!! Don't worry, you are nearing 31 weeks since DOL and should be getting a case officer soon. There have been a couple of applicants who had to wait for longer than 31 weeks to get a case officer; I'm not sure why it took longer than the time frame advised on their website but trust me it'll be soon!!
Hang in there buddy!!! Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandz03

sam88 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Finally Visa Granted today
> 
> i would like to Thanks AHC , And all my friends
> 
> Hope everyone gets their visa Soon


Congratulations my friend 
See as I predicted you got your grant today.
Happy blessed reunion.
Cheers 
Sandz


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



sam88 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Finally Visa Granted today
> 
> i would like to Thanks AHC , And all my friends
> 
> Hope everyone gets their visa Soon


*Many Many Congratulations Sam!!!! Finally you got it, So very happy for you and your partner
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Wish you a blessed re-union and have a bundy and coke for me 
Have a wonderful life ahead, God Bless You and thank you so much for your constant support all this time. Take Care!!

You can now start shopping...hahaha. Have a safe and fun flight.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*1st Grant for today!!! 

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
loveforever-----------------126-----------------------354
harman87--------------------90------------------------310lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------70-------------------------322
apg12-------------------------66--------------------------259
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------54--------------------------258lane:
tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259lane:
Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257lane:
Sam88----------------------48---------------------------256lane:
Rambo911------------------42---------------------------258
rahul85---------------------40---------------------------240
Priya10---------------------40---------------------------240
raman0082000-------------38---------------------------259
harsingh--------------------35--------------------------243
Sandy123------------------34--------------------------243
sandz03--------------------34-------------------------257
desai369-------------------28-------------------------238
vineetbabbar--------------27--------------------------237
Dairy milk 28/11-----------21--------------------------230
srini.naik--------------------19--------------------------230
Naomi-----------------------17---------------------------284
ani25588-------------------07----------------------------214
vsoni88---------------------06---------------------------277
nairdh-----------------------03---------------------------272
rajella_1988---------------03---------------------------231
Surpreet kaur-------------03---------------------------230


6 gone 20 more to go. Good Luck everyone!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Ak****a said:


> Hi evrybdy
> Congratulations to all those who got their visas.. Has any jan applicant been alloted case officer?
> And till which date of dec has been visas alloted


Hey Ak****a,

Below is the link to the main SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## harmanbeer singh

MY PREDICTIONS
Raman0082000
RAMBO911
any time u will get ur visa


----------



## Maha240606

harmanbeer singh said:


> MY PREDICTIONS
> Raman0082000
> RAMBO911
> any time u will get ur visa


Predict for CO allocations also.. .. lets hope if something works out ...


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Maha240606 said:


> Predict for CO allocations also.. .. lets hope if something works out ...


lolzzz
MAHA
I THINK... One can only predixt fir other people...
i m still playing this waiting game,,, nothing happend today
hope tommrw smething will happen:fingerscrossed:


----------



## human1234

sam88 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Finally Visa Granted today
> 
> i would like to Thanks AHC , And all my friends
> 
> Hope everyone gets their visa Soon


Congrats sam 
So happy to see ahc granting the visa's in bulk ...
Party dance ... have bewt of life ahead


----------



## rajella_1988

sam88 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Finally Visa Granted today
> 
> i would like to Thanks AHC , And all my friends
> 
> Hope everyone gets their visa Soon


Congratulation on visa granted sam88 . Wish u a happy journey ahead.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Congrats sam88
Have a great re union..
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## 496402-dron

Congrats sam*


----------



## remya3012

Hey...Congrats Sam for the visa grant :cheers2:

The good news is Sam got his visa after 46 days in queue...which means the back log is reduced. Hence...now the 40's in queue applicants with more than 251 days of lodging can hope for their visa anytime.Tell you what...this sort of calculation really helps!! You know when you might get the visa and don't need to be anxious before that.Reduces tension and increases peace of mind 


So my tickets are confirmed for 22nd and I'll reach Sydney on 23rd morning.


----------



## jyoti10

sandz03 said:


> Hi Jyoti,
> 
> You should have got your visa long time ago.
> I still cant understand how AHC works!! :der:
> They say "_for all fairness visas are granted based on DOL_" :blah:
> but in reality they are granting based DOQ. :nono:
> How is that fair!!
> 
> I feel sorry for you and your other half. Hope that you would hear the good news soon.
> 
> Cheers
> Sandz :ranger:


Hi Sandz,
Really don't understand how does that work. Because my file went to the final queue on time but then just stopped don't know what to do.
Thanks for your concern. Best of luck to you too.
Regards,
Jyoti.


----------



## sam88

Hi everyone i would like to say thank you for your warm wishes and i would like to thank youz for valuable support

hope everyone get their visa asap and have a great reunions with their partners
God bless you all

And hope becky you get your visa asap Thanks for your constant support too


----------



## jyoti10

Jimmy2014 said:


> Hi Jyoti,
> 
> My suggestion would be to cross question them when they give you random answers.
> For e.g. if they are saying your file will be finalised in 12 months, then ask them if AHC, New Delhi website provide incorrect information to clients that CO will be allocated in 30-31 weeks ? Obviously, their answer will be no so then you need to question them whom should u believe.. the website or the what they are telling at that time. Ask them if AHC will be responsible if your file is not processed within 12 months ?
> 
> In essence, if you will 'allow' them to give any answer and if you 'accept' it even if it's not satisfactory for you, then it will still continue to happen :nod:


Hi Jimmy, 
Thanks for your suggestion I am going to do that as they said wait till end of this month and then you can give us a call. So would do that what you said.
Thanks again.
Kind Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## jyoti10

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey jyoti..
> Hope you doing good.. Can u please tell me if there were any complications in ur case coz i can see u have completed 71 days in final que..
> Please share
> Hope u gt visa soon.
> Thnx
> Surpreet


Hi Surpreet, 
No complication that I know off. Hope not. Just simple and straight forward case. 
Thanks for the wishes dear.
Kind regards,
Jyoti.


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> Hey Jyoti,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I completely understand what you must be going through right now. Hang in there!! Happy days are not too far away. You should keep checking your inbox as you can get the golden email anytime.
> 
> Don't stress yourself out what the AHC operators told you, they give this same repetitive reply to each and every application. They themselves have no idea what's going on with our files, they are as clueless as we are.
> 
> Good Luck!! Eagerly waiting for your visa.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks very much Becky for your supportive email.
I am hanging in there and not loosing my patience. Some times it's very low like today it's our anniversary and we are not together. So these big days make me go low with patience. Anyways god is great. So when it's meant to be it's meant to be. 
Kind regards,
Jyoti.


----------



## jyoti10

sam88 said:


> Hi everyone i would like to say thank you for your warm wishes and i would like to thank youz for valuable support
> 
> hope everyone get their visa asap and have a great reunions with their partners
> God bless you all
> 
> And hope becky you get your visa asap Thanks for your constant support too


Congratulations Sam...


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



jyoti10 said:


> Thanks very much Becky for your supportive email.
> I am hanging in there and not loosing my patience. Some times it's very low like today it's our anniversary and we are not together. So these big days make me go low with patience. Anyways god is great. So when it's meant to be it's meant to be.
> Kind regards,
> Jyoti.


Oh darl!! I can totally relate to you, I have been there. We missed out on many special occasions, Christmas, New Year, our 3 year relationship anniversary, 1st wedding anniversary, valentine's day, my husband's birthday.

You are RIGHT!! God is great and the visa will be approved when it's meant to be, not a day early or a day late.
Have faith in HIM, and it'll all be over very soon. You don't have very long to go anyways. Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> Hey studkabir,
> 
> Don't worry, hopefully if not this week, you should definitely get a case officer allocated by next week. Praying for everyone to get case officer and their visas eventually. Good Luck!! Please do keep us updated.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Thanks becky, its your words and patience wich keeps us motivated. Surely will keep you'll updated.


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Thanks becky, its your words and patience wich keeps us motivated. Surely will keep you'll updated.


Thank you for your kind words studkabir.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## raman0082000

harmanbeer singh said:


> MY PREDICTIONS
> Raman0082000
> RAMBO911
> any time u will get ur visa












yeah mate i hope so i been waiting forever


----------



## sandz03

jyoti10 said:


> Hi Sandz,
> Really don't understand how does that work. Because my file went to the final queue on time but then just stopped don't know what to do.
> Thanks for your concern. Best of luck to you too.
> Regards,
> Jyoti.


Hi Jyoti, 
Yeah thats wierd, have you tried calling AHC to ask why is it taking so long?
Dont worry your golden email is not too far away. 
Cheers
Sandz


----------



## sandz03

Hi All and Becky,

Just wondering what are the requirements for directly granting permanent visa 100. 
I believe that this question has been answered previously but I could not find the answer. 
Please help. 

Cheers
Sandz


----------



## Jimmy2014

sandz03 said:


> Hi All and Becky,
> 
> Just wondering what are the requirements for directly granting permanent visa 100.
> I believe that this question has been answered previously but I could not find the answer.
> Please help.
> 
> Cheers
> Sandz


 A permanent Partner visa can be granted earlier if either: :typing:


when you apply, you have been in a relationship with your partner for more than three years, or more than two years if there is a dependent child of your relationship 
your spouse or de facto partner dies, the relationship would have continued if they had not died, and you have developed close business, cultural or personal ties in Australia 
the relationship breaks down and there is a child of the relationship for whom you share responsibility 
the relationship breaks down due to family violence 
your partner has been granted a permanent humanitarian visa, and before it was granted:
you were married to them or in a de facto relationship with them and; 
you told us about the relationship.

 Contact the Partner Processing Centre in Australia if you are in any of these circumstances. We will tell you what you need to do about your visa application.


----------



## sandz03

Jimmy2014 said:


> A permanent Partner visa can be granted earlier if either: :typing:
> 
> 
> when you apply, you have been in a relationship with your partner for more than three years, or more than two years if there is a dependent child of your relationship
> your spouse or de facto partner dies, the relationship would have continued if they had not died, and you have developed close business, cultural or personal ties in Australia
> the relationship breaks down and there is a child of the relationship for whom you share responsibility
> the relationship breaks down due to family violence
> your partner has been granted a permanent humanitarian visa, and before it was granted:
> you were married to them or in a de facto relationship with them and;
> you told us about the relationship.
> 
> Contact the Partner Processing Centre in Australia if you are in any of these circumstances. We will tell you what you need to do about your visa application.


Thanks Jimmy2014,
The information you shared was really helpful.
I really appreciate you help and prompt reply to my query.
Cheers
Sandz


----------



## Jimmy2014

sandz03 said:


> Thanks Jimmy2014,
> The information you shared was really helpful.
> I really appreciate you help and prompt reply to my query.
> Cheers
> Sandz


No problem.. hope it works out for u


----------



## Pari A

Hey becky everyone,
My file has not been sent to final que yet,
Can I apply for visitor visa in that Case.

Kind regards
Pari A


----------



## harmanbeer singh

WAke up AHC
NEED CO ALLOCATION SOON


----------



## Maha240606

*Highly disappointed*



harmanbeer singh said:


> WAke up AHC
> NEED CO ALLOCATION SOON


I just called AHC and said them its been 31 weeks and operator was like first the current CO allocation time frame is 31-32 weeks. then i asked her so ur saying that i will be allocated by next week but she said like no, u will be allocated a CO by this month end or next month end because of huge volumes of applications to be processed and standardtime frame blahblah.. Its really frustrating that for CO allocation itself if they are gonna take 9 months then for visa??? Highly disappointed with their reply today


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Pari A said:


> Hey becky everyone,
> My file has not been sent to final que yet,
> Can I apply for visitor visa in that Case.
> 
> Kind regards
> Pari A


Hey pari A
Hope u are doing well.. 
I think on this stage you should not apply for a visitor visa as it will cause more delay in your processing. This is the last thing anybody can do at this stage. Timings are so important dear.. So i would not advice you to apply for a visitor visa at this stage. I know this is so frustrating but applyng for a visitor is not the right option.. 
Keep praying dear.. 
Hope you get your file in a final que very soon
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Jimmy2014

Maha240606 said:


> I just called AHC and said them its been 31 weeks and operator was like first the current CO allocation time frame is 31-32 weeks. then i asked her so ur saying that i will be allocated by next week but she said like no, u will be allocated a CO by this month end or next month end because of huge volumes of applications to be processed and standardtime frame blahblah.. Its really frustrating that for CO allocation itself if they are gonna take 9 months then for visa??? Highly disappointed with their reply today


Looks like the operator changed her statement twice in the same statement itself upon you questioning her and that's exactly what I was saying in previous post and like Becky said too, they just don't know ****. 

My honest advise to you would to wait 1 more week and if no CO allocated by then start calling them every day till pay attention to your file. 

Sometimes, we just have to fight it out to get we want.. it may still not work but at least u will be satisfied with the fact that you tried :sad:

All the best :yo:


----------



## Maha240606

Jimmy2014 said:


> Looks like the operator changed her statement twice in the same statement itself upon you questioning her and that's exactly what I was saying in previous post and like Becky said too, they just don't know ****.
> 
> My honest advise to you would to wait 1 more week and if no CO allocated by then start calling them every day till pay attention to your file.
> 
> Sometimes, we just have to fight it out to get we want.. it may still not work but at least u will be satisfied with the fact that you tried :sad:
> 
> All the best :yo:


Now wat im thinking is whether she got irritated that i asked her again and again about this. My doubt is whether this will affect my process.. Does the operator have any privilege to delay the process ?


----------



## Jimmy2014

Maha240606 said:


> Now wat im thinking is whether she got irritated that i asked her again and again about this. My doubt is whether this will affect my process.. Does the operator have any privilege to delay the process ?


Not at all. You calling them to enquire about your application for which you paid full fees is no reason for anyone to delay your application.

Not to belittle the operators and their profession, there are simply call centre styled employees but only reason they are NOT courteous enough to the clients is because they think they work for the Australian High Commission and they are somewhat special. 

Firstly, if she is irritated then she needs to sort out that, it's not your problem 

Secondly, keep calling them everyday or at least every alternate day till they tell you what is happening with the application. 

If nothing else works, you can always email and complain to the Australian High Commission and Department of Immigration here questioning the delay on allocation of your CO. 

P.S. I am saying all of the above based on my personal experience dealing with the departments like this in India and Australia, so it may or may not work for you but no harm in trying.


----------



## Pari A

Hi supreet,
Thank you so much for your valuable time and reply 
I will definitely consider to this .
It is so frustrating not seeing any movement in my file.
Hoping AHC will think like human with heart and not walk by the book alone.

Kind regards
Pari A


----------



## tarunmalh

hi everyone how are you sorry was on holidays called ahc yesterday they allocated me case still one day left in 30 weeks but till yet no further document requested dont know whats gonna come my way


----------



## Pari A

Hey becky and all,
I called my co in the morning at around 9:30am
And after two hours my file has been sent to final que for final assessment 
I have no words to explain my relief .
Now the wait game begins for me .
&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;

Kind regards.
Pari A


----------



## Jimmy2014

Pari A said:


> Hey becky and all,
> I called my co in the morning at around 9:30am
> And after two hours my file has been sent to final que for final assessment
> I have no words to explain my relief .
> Now the wait game begins for me .
> &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;
> 
> Kind regards.
> Pari A


Calling them and reminding them does helps then I suppose :israel:


----------



## Maha240606

tarunmalh said:


> hi everyone how are you sorry was on holidays called ahc yesterday they allocated me case still one day left in 30 weeks but till yet no further document requested dont know whats gonna come my way


Hi, 

Are you a Jan applicant and when is ur DOL? And was urs online? How did u ask the AHC to allocate a CO for u?


----------



## Maha240606

Hi KG_AUS, 

Any luck on CO? U called them?


----------



## KG_AUS

Maha240606 said:


> Hi KG_AUS,
> 
> Any luck on CO? U called them?


I called them on Monday, they are still trying to escalate the case for CO allocation. No luck yet! Hopeless AHC!

KG_AUS


----------



## tarunmalh

hi maha how are you yes i am jan applicant my dol is 15 jan 2014 i didnt ask them to allocate me casy officer . i just called them yesterday to regarding my file status then they said case officer is allocated to my file thats it


----------



## harmanbeer singh

just called AHC
Lady was polite,,,
told me that upto 7 th jan,, CO has been allocated
so told me to wait 2-3 days more
as my DOL IS 9th jan


----------



## harmanbeer singh

i think another week


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Pari A said:


> Hey becky and all,
> I called my co in the morning at around 9:30am
> And after two hours my file has been sent to final que for final assessment
> I have no words to explain my relief .
> Now the wait game begins for me .
> ������
> 
> Kind regards.
> Pari A


Hey congrats
See what i told uh.. I knw its a big relief now for uh..
Gud luck dear.. 
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Surpreet kaur

tarunmalh said:


> hi everyone how are you sorry was on holidays called ahc yesterday they allocated me case still one day left in 30 weeks but till yet no further document requested dont know whats gonna come my way


Hey tarunmalh
Hope u doing well.
Congrats on gttng a CO to ur file.. 
Jst want to know that did applied online?
What additional documents have ur CO asked?
What is your date of lodgement?
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## tarunmalh

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey tarunmalh
> Hope u doing well.
> Congrats on gttng a CO to ur file..
> Jst want to know that did applied online?
> What additional documents have ur CO asked?
> What is your date of lodgement?
> Regards
> Surpreet


hi surpreet yes i did applied online ahc cant tell me about further documents because i have agent in between and i called my agent yesterday he said he hasnt recieved any mail regarding me till yet my dol is 15 jan 2014
Regards 
tarun


----------



## Dip8

Hi All,
My DOL is 10 th jan. Paper application.
Still no CO allocation.
Called AHC just nw.
Same standard ans, ur case will be finaliszed b/w 8 to 11 months.
Told me to wait for CO allocation until end if the month. 
Dont knw how AHC works!!!!
Applicant from 9 jan got CO on 30th july,,, after tht no CO allocation, except Surpreet, but she is dec applicant. 
Hope i get some good new by tomrow.
Long weekend is making this wait more frustrating!!!!
Only god can help us!!! Praying...

Kind regards,
Dip


----------



## human1234

Dip8 said:


> Hi All,
> My DOL is 10 th jan. Paper application.
> Still no CO allocation.
> Called AHC just nw.
> Same standard ans, ur case will be finaliszed b/w 8 to 11 months.
> Told me to wait for CO allocation until end if the month.
> Dont knw how AHC works!!!!
> Applicant from 9 jan got CO on 30th july,,, after tht no CO allocation, except Surpreet, but she is dec applicant.
> Hope i get some good new by tomrow.
> Long weekend is making this wait more frustrating!!!!
> Only god can help us!!! Praying...
> 
> Kind regards,
> Dip


Dont worry dar, even I gOT CO ALLOCATED late on my application than others who applied near by me, so don't worry be patient n keep praying .
U ll get the call soon from ahc.. 
Good luck

Regards
Human


----------



## Pari A

Hey jimmy2014,
Yes mailing,calling and reminding them does help .

Kind regards 
Pari A


----------



## Pari A

Hi supreet.
Thanks a lot
I had lost my patience but now have great relief .
And yes it was a helpful suggestion of not applying visitors visa.
Hope u will head some good news too and very soon

Kind regards
Pari A


----------



## Jimmy2014

hone::horn::typing::laser::rant::whip::ranger:


----------



## Becky26

sandz03 said:


> Hi All and Becky,
> 
> Just wondering what are the requirements for directly granting permanent visa 100.
> I believe that this question has been answered previously but I could not find the answer.
> Please help.
> 
> Cheers
> Sandz


Must be in a relationship with your partner for 3 or more years OR 2 years or more in case you have a dependent child from your relationship.
This is mentioned on page 37 of Partner Migration booklet.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Pari A said:


> Hey becky everyone,
> My file has not been sent to final que yet,
> Can I apply for visitor visa in that Case.
> 
> Kind regards
> Pari A


Don't think that would be a wise idea. As I mentioned before you need to contact your case officer for an update.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## loveforever

*new CO*

hello everyone and Becky

I just received email from my new CO (TV). She was introducing herself and Requested for Colored and Attested copies of AFP and PCC.

i sent her scanned and Colored Copies but not Attested. Not sure why she is asking for Attested copies. Do we need to Attested even if we send them color scan copies? Please help here.

And Becky could you please take of my name from Prediction list and one more thing, is she going to send my file again in final queue bcoz its already 12 months.

thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Maha240606 said:


> Now wat im thinking is whether she got irritated that i asked her again and again about this. My doubt is whether this will affect my process.. Does the operator have any privilege to delay the process ?


The operators have no influence whatsoever over how an application is processed. It is their JOB to answer the applicant's queries no matter how many times they call. That's what they are getting paid for.

Now if you would call your case officer this many times, that COULD really annoy him/her leading to delay. 
But as long as you're only requesting an update from the operators, you're fine and have nothing to worry about.

Good Luck!!! Hope you get a case officer soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



Pari A said:


> Hey becky and all,
> I called my co in the morning at around 9:30am
> And after two hours my file has been sent to final que for final assessment
> I have no words to explain my relief .
> Now the wait game begins for me .
> ������
> 
> Kind regards.
> Pari A


*Great News!!! Pari A
Congratulations :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1:
That's why I asked you to call the case officer, I very happy that my guess was wrong  and very happy that the countdown have begun for you.

Hope you get your visa soon, Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



tarunmalh said:


> hi maha how are you yes i am jan applicant my dol is 15 jan 2014 i didnt ask them to allocate me casy officer . i just called them yesterday to regarding my file status then they said case officer is allocated to my file thats it


Hey tarunmalh,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*Congratulations on getting a case officer allocated* :lock1::lock1:

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



harmanbeer singh said:


> just called AHC
> Lady was polite,,,
> told me that upto 7 th jan,, CO has been allocated
> so told me to wait 2-3 days more
> as my DOL IS 9th jan


Thanks so much for an update harmanbeer. Very useful news. Hope you get a case officer soon. Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



loveforever said:


> hello everyone and Becky
> 
> I just received email from my new CO (TV). She was introducing herself and Requested for Colored and Attested copies of AFP and PCC.
> 
> i sent her scanned and Colored Copies but not Attested. Not sure why she is asking for Attested copies. Do we need to Attested even if we send them color scan copies? Please help here.
> 
> And Becky could you please take of my name from Prediction list and one more thing, is she going to send my file again in final queue bcoz its already 12 months.
> 
> thanks


Hey loveforever,

Because yours is a paper application, your case officer has requested for attested copies of your Australia's NPC and Indian PCC.
Only online applicants are allowed to only scan their unattested color original documents.

As per your last update, your PCC had expired and that your file was not in the final queue anymore. I'm guessing the new case officer will study your file again and then YES will forward you file to the final queue. 
Not too sure if the processing time frame of 12 months will be considered in your case as you are still onshore because of your study commitments. 
*As I have said to almost every member, AHC will NOT grant your visa until you're offshore no matter how long it's been for your application or what you're circumstances are. *

How did you go with the MRT hearing? 
Look forward to your reply. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Becky26 said:


> Great News!!! Pari A
> Congratulations :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1:
> That's why I asked you to call the case officer, I very happy that my guess was wrong  and very happy that the countdown have begun for you.
> 
> Hope you get your visa soon, Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I wish if I had my CO number , coz I m trying to contact her thru email but no reply 

Regards
Human


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> I wish if I had my CO number , coz I m trying to contact her thru email but no reply
> 
> Regards
> Human


Hey Human,

Not all applicants have their case officer's direct numbers. Have you tried calling AHC and then requesting to speak to your case officer?
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

harmanbeer singh said:


> just called AHC
> Lady was polite,,,
> told me that upto 7 th jan,, CO has been allocated
> so told me to wait 2-3 days more
> as my DOL IS 9th jan


Hi harmanbeer
I understand your anxiety as we share the same dol and i have been apponted a co.
Fortunately i had got a co before the slated time period.. But your 31 week eill b completed tomorrow.. By next week eat the operator's head as to why the file is stuck up.. Plus you can write an email to ahc about your file status today itself.. Just another medium of reminder.. Keep yoyrself upright for any moment you can get a call..

Good luck.. I am eagerly waiting for a good news 

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## harmanbeer singh

ani25588 said:


> Hi harmanbeer
> I understand your anxiety as we share the same dol and i have been apponted a co.
> Fortunately i had got a co before the slated time period.. But your 31 week eill b completed tomorrow.. By next week eat the operator's head as to why the file is stuck up.. Plus you can write an email to ahc about your file status today itself.. Just another medium of reminder.. Keep yoyrself upright for any moment you can get a call..
> 
> Good luck.. I am eagerly waiting for a good news
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


 Thnks
Ani25588
Surely i will call them tommarw,,
If nthing resolved ,, 
I will email the compliaints dept in melbourne

Thnks
For best wishes,,


----------



## sandz03

Hi Guys, 

A quick update regarding my case. Called up AHC and the operator told, anytime soon or even may be within 12 months from DOL .. (of course I know this answer) :doh:

I asked can I speak to the CO and she said she cant put it through as its not an urgent matter and I felt like :croc:

Then I asked her can I speak to someone who can give me an approx time, she said I am happy to transfer to anyone and they would give the same answer. :violin:

So emailed CO directly :boink: asking for update, and if there is any information that he still requires, otherwise why is delay, when other applications are granted based on DOQ instead of DOL which is contrary to AHC statement in the letter "_to ensure all fairness applications are granted based on DOL_" :frusty:

Hopefully he would reply. Having said that tomorrow AHC is :closed_2:

Common AHC give some peace to us. say something valuable, not just generic answers. :deadhorse:

Cheers
Sandz


----------



## Jimmy2014

sandz03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick update regarding my case. Called up AHC and the operator told, anytime soon or even may be within 12 months from DOL .. (of course I know this answer) :doh:
> 
> I asked can I speak to the CO and she said she cant put it through as its not an urgent matter and I felt like :croc:
> 
> Then I asked her can I speak to someone who can give me an approx time, she said I am happy to transfer to anyone and they would give the same answer. :violin:
> 
> So emailed CO directly :boink: asking for update, and if there is any information that he still requires, otherwise why is delay, when other applications are granted based on DOQ instead of DOL which is contrary to AHC statement in the letter "_to ensure all fairness applications are granted based on DOL_" :frusty:
> 
> Hopefully he would reply. Having said that tomorrow AHC is :closed_2:
> 
> Common AHC give some peace to us. say something valuable, not just generic answers. :deadhorse:
> 
> Cheers
> Sandz


Hi Sandz,

If you do have your CO's email ID then yes best to ask him/her for an update rather than wasting your time with the operators. The above conversation you had with the operator clearly suggests that there is a *disconnect* between what operators tell the applicants and what is actually happening in the background with your file that is with CO. :fencing:

Hopefully your CO will respond and if he/she doesn't then yes you will have to push these operators to put through your call to your CO. For them it's not "urgent" for you it's "urgent" so do not let them hang up the phone till you are satisfied with the response. :horn:


----------



## Jimmy2014

Jimmy2014 said:


> Hi Surpreet,
> 
> Once you completed your medicals checks, did the "Organise your health examination" link in the immi account disappeared ? :spy:


:bump:


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Jimmy2014 said:


> :bump:


Hey jimmy
Hope u doing gud..
Actually i have applied through an agent..so i dnt knw if it was dissappear.. 
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Jimmy2014

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey jimmy
> Hope u doing gud..
> Actually i have applied through an agent..so i dnt knw if it was dissappear..
> Regards
> Surpreet


Thanks Surpreet out:


----------



## KG_AUS

*CO allocated*

Hey Guys,

Just crossed the first hurdle in my wife's application.

Called AHC 5 mins ago and was told that my wife's application has been allocated a CO. Not sure when it happened probably two days ago but the application is under progress..

@admins - please update SS accordingly!

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## Dip8

Congrats KG_AUS
Happy days r nt far.

Cheers 
Dip


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



sandz03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick update regarding my case. Called up AHC and the operator told, anytime soon or even may be within 12 months from DOL .. (of course I know this answer) :doh:
> 
> I asked can I speak to the CO and she said she cant put it through as its not an urgent matter and I felt like :croc:
> 
> Then I asked her can I speak to someone who can give me an approx time, she said I am happy to transfer to anyone and they would give the same answer. :violin:
> 
> So emailed CO directly :boink: asking for update, and if there is any information that he still requires, otherwise why is delay, when other applications are granted based on DOQ instead of DOL which is contrary to AHC statement in the letter "_to ensure all fairness applications are granted based on DOL_" :frusty:
> 
> Hopefully he would reply. Having said that tomorrow AHC is :closed_2:
> 
> Common AHC give some peace to us. say something valuable, not just generic answers. :deadhorse:
> 
> Cheers
> Sandz


Hey Sandz,

Hope you're doing well. Nothing to worry about, happy days are not too far away for you. I'd suggest you start packing and shopping. Sam88's visa grant has given everyone hope that AHC might have decreased the waiting time frame between DOQ and date of grant. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Hope you get your visa very soon. Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



KG_AUS said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just crossed the first hurdle in my wife's application.
> 
> Called AHC 5 mins ago and was told that my wife's application has been allocated a CO. Not sure when it happened probably two days ago but the application is under progress..
> 
> @admins - please update SS accordingly!
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


*Yaay!!! Great News, Congratulations KG_AUS!!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance:

Could you please fill the SS Update Form so I can add your case officer's details as well. The link to the Form is in my signature below.
Thanks for the update. 
Good Luck, hope your partner gets her visa soon. 

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## tarunmalh

hey becky how are you could you please update the right name of my case officer

Regards 
Tarun


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey tikna,

Hope you're doing well. Wondering if you have received any update from AHC regarding case officer allocation to your application.
Kindly please update us with the progress of your visa application.

Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time. 
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

KG_AUS said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just crossed the first hurdle in my wife's application.
> 
> Called AHC 5 mins ago and was told that my wife's application has been allocated a CO. Not sure when it happened probably two days ago but the application is under progress..
> 
> @admins - please update SS accordingly!
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


Hey congrats dear.. Hope u get your file in a file que soon n u get ur visa really soon.. 
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



tarunmalh said:


> hey becky and all could you please update right name of my case officer


All done tarunmalh 
You can view your details in the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps. Thanks for filling out the form.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tarunmalh

hey becky you updated wrong case officer please update right case officer name 

Regards
Tarun


----------



## Becky26

tarunmalh said:


> hey becky you updated wrong case officer please update right case officer name
> 
> Regards
> Tarun


Ooops!! Apologies Tarun  
I have made the changes now. Thanks for letting me know of the error I made.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## visakhi

hi everyone... my friend's dol is 28 jan. do any january applicant got CO Allocated or put in a final queue? pls tell me... she is worried


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



visakhi said:


> hi everyone... my friend's dol is 28 jan. do any january applicant got CO Allocated or put in a final queue? pls tell me... she is worried


Hey visakhi,

Welcome to the Forum! 
Could you please fill out the SS Update Form with your friend's details. Below is the link to the Form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps. Good Luck to your friend. Feel free to ask if you have any questions.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tarunmalh

thanks becky


----------



## Becky26

tarunmalh said:


> thanks becky


No worries, happy to help!


----------



## human1234

Do any one know for hw many days ahc will be closed from tomorrow


----------



## Becky26

*Public Holidays 2014*



human1234 said:


> Do any one know for hw many days ahc will be closed from tomorrow


AHC will be closed from Friday August 15 till Monday August 18, 2014.
_They will re-open on Tuesday August 19, 2014. _

Below is the list of days on which AHC New Delhi will be closed:-
Public holidays - Australian High Commission

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tarunmalh

hey becky i want to know one thing case officer assigned to me 11 jan but my co didnt called me for anything or not even send a email to my agent regarding any further documents i havent had my medical till yet or is it possible that they will pick up my last partner visa file medical which i had done in 2012

Regards 
Tarun


----------



## Becky26

tarunmalh said:


> hey becky i want to know one thing case officer assigned to me 11 jan but my co didnt called me for anything or not even send a email to my agent regarding any further documents i havent had my medical till yet or is it possible that they will pick up my last partner visa file medical which i had done in 2012
> 
> Regards
> Tarun


Hey Tarun,

You should be hearing from your case officer if not today then definitely by next week, as you have't done the medicals. 

Make sure you stay in close contact with your agent. There have been cases in the past where the medical request, additional document request or even the grant letter has been sitting in the agent's inbox and he/she was too busy to check it and forward the important information to the client.
Not saying that your agent will do the same, only suggesting you stay on top of things instead of expecting the agent to do it for you to avoid any possible delay. Better to be safe than sorry.

I unfortunately don't understand the last bit of your question _"is it possible that they will pick up my last partner visa file medical which i had done in 2012"_
Have you applied for partner visa in the past?

Medicals are valid for 12 months since the date of issue.
Hope this helps. Look forward to your reply. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tarunmalh

Hi becky thanks for reply i just called my agent he said he hasnt received anything regarding me till yet should i call ahc and ask them whats going on or ask them to put me through to my case officer 

Regards 
Tarun


----------



## tarunmalh

yes becky i did applied partner visa in past 2011 but it was onshore partner 820


----------



## Becky26

tarunmalh said:


> Hi becky thanks for reply i just called my agent he said he hasnt received anything regarding me till yet should i call ahc and ask them whats going on or ask them to put me through to my case officer
> 
> Regards
> Tarun


No worries!!
Yes! You can certainly call AHC. Recently quite a few people had to remind their case officers to get their visa granted..LOL

Getting medical request letter shouldn't be any drama. The case officer will just need to send you your HAP ID and then you can get an appointment with a Panel Doctor. Also you can ask him if he needs additional documents from you.

Hope this helps. Call today before AHC closes for their long weekend until Monday.
Good Luck!! Let us know how you go.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tarunmalh said:


> yes becky i did applied partner visa in past 2011 but it was onshore partner 820


Join the Club!!!! Me too!! I applied in December 2012.


----------



## tarunmalh

becky Ahc operators going to kill me called so many times in past few days lol

Regards 
Tarun


----------



## tarunmalh

oh one more thing becky to get medical done in melbourne is long wait of 3 to 4 weeks lol


----------



## Becky26

tarunmalh said:


> becky Ahc operators going to kill me called so many times in past few days lol
> 
> Regards
> Tarun


They shouldn't, you have a genuine query. You need your HAP ID. I have called 25 times since I applied. Don't be scared of the operators, they can't do S*i*. Plus it's their job to answer your calls no matter how many times you call.

Just ask them when your case officer will be sending you medical request email as it's been over 200 days and you still are waiting to get it done.

Good Luck!! Don't be afraid of the operators, they are harmless.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tarunmalh said:


> oh one more thing becky to get medical done in melbourne is long wait of 3 to 4 weeks lol


Are you in Australia?? In that case you better get AHC to issue you a HAP ID today itself as they will be closed until Monday. 

In that much time you can book an appointment as tomorrow and Monday will be working days there. The more time you loose the longer you will have to wait to get the medicals done. Unless you are planning on returning to India within those 3-4 weeks time and getting the medicals done here.

Another hour to go before AHC closes.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tarunmalh

hey becky just had word with my case officer he said he assesd my file today and is it possible that i will contact you next week for any further document and medical 

Regards 
Tarun


----------



## Becky26

tarunmalh said:


> hey becky just had word with my case officer he said he assesd my file today and is it possible that i will contact you next week for any further document and medical
> 
> Regards
> Tarun


That's good! At least now you know what's happening.
Hope everything works out well for you. Thanks for the update. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vineetbabbar

All, 

I just called AHC today to enquire about the visa status for my wife visa application. The CO allocated on 15th July, 2014. The CO is code no. 18.

The operator told me its gonna take 2-3 months more for visa to be granted and he said that CO is on leave. I cant digest his words. Do any one of you have the same CO to your case? If so, what you guys reckon? Would it take that long?

Waiting your replies.

Vineet B.


----------



## Becky26

vineetbabbar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just called AHC today to enquire about the visa status for my wife visa application. The CO allocated on 15th July, 2014. The CO is code no. 18.
> 
> The operator told me its gonna take 2-3 months more for visa to be granted and he said that CO is on leave. I cant digest his words. Do any one of you have the same CO to your case? If so, what you guys reckon? Would it take that long?
> 
> Waiting your replies.
> 
> Vineet B.


Hey Vineet,

There are a few others with the same case officer. It's a shame that case officers can just take time off when they have people's future hanging in a limbo because of their recreation. 

Your case officer has forwarded your file to the file queue now so now you're waiting for a senior case officer to stamp your file "APPROVED". The case officer doesn't approved your visa.
The operators will say anything and everything to get the applicants off their backs so don't stress about this.

Keep praying and I hope you get your visa soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## luella

vineetbabbar said:


> All,
> 
> I just called AHC today to enquire about the visa status for my wife visa application. The CO allocated on 15th July, 2014. The CO is code no. 18.
> 
> The operator told me its gonna take 2-3 months more for visa to be granted and he said that CO is on leave. I cant digest his words. Do any one of you have the same CO to your case? If so, what you guys reckon? Would it take that long?
> 
> Waiting your replies.
> 
> Vineet B.
> 
> [/
> 
> 
> vineetbabbar,
> 
> I share the same DOL and same CO as you and same date of CO allocation.
> 
> However, in my case she had asked me for additional docs on 15 july which i sent out on 10 Aug to my agent in India for her to forward it to AHC Delhi.
> I am getting worried now after knowing the fact that she is on leave.
> As i know harman87 had his visa granted last week, which means she was on duty then.
> So another 2-3 months for your case and it might take more for mine because i've recently sent the additional docs. :shocked:


----------



## vineetbabbar

Becky26 said:


> Hey Vineet,
> 
> There are a few others with the same case officer. It's a shame that case officers can just take time off when they have people's future hanging in a limbo because of their recreation.
> 
> Your case officer has forwarded your file to the file queue now so now you're waiting for a senior case officer to stamp your file "APPROVED". The case officer doesn't approved your visa.
> The operators will say anything and everything to get the applicants off their backs so don't stress about this.
> 
> Keep praying and I hope you get your visa soon. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Becky,

Thanks for your kind words. It really gives a sigh of relief.

I would suggest you to go for lok sabha elections next time and I bet you gonna be the next PM. You are so helpful and take the pain of others, nobody could resist himself/herself to elect you.

Cheers !! 
Vineet B.


----------



## vineetbabbar

luella said:


> vineetbabbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> I just called AHC today to enquire about the visa status for my wife visa application. The CO allocated on 15th July, 2014. The CO is code no. 18.
> 
> The operator told me its gonna take 2-3 months more for visa to be granted and he said that CO is on leave. I cant digest his words. Do any one of you have the same CO to your case? If so, what you guys reckon? Would it take that long?
> 
> Waiting your replies.
> 
> Vineet B.
> 
> [/
> 
> 
> vineetbabbar,
> 
> I share the same DOL and same CO as you and same date of CO allocation.
> 
> However, in my case she had asked me for additional docs on 15 july which i sent out on 10 Aug to my agent in India for her to forward it to AHC Delhi.
> I am getting worried now after knowing the fact that she is on leave.
> As i know harman87 had his visa granted last week, which means she was on duty then.
> So another 2-3 months for your case and it might take more for mine because i've recently sent the additional docs. :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> Luella,
> 
> As Becky said we can't and should not embrace what operators are saying. They are just trying to get their backs off from so many callers. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and waiting for the visa before 17th Sep, 2014 as I've already booked the ticket for my wife.
> 
> Vineet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Becky26

vineetbabbar said:


> Becky,
> 
> Thanks for your kind words. It really gives a sigh of relief.
> 
> I would suggest you to go for lok sabha elections next time and I bet you gonna be the next PM. You are so helpful and take the pain of others, nobody could resist himself/herself to elect you.
> 
> Cheers !!
> Vineet B.


LOL!!! I think I'm very under qualified and too young to be even standing next to the Prime Minister , but thanks for your appreciation 

If she IS on leave, it might not affect the applications as much which have been sent to the final queue. 

As for the ones waiting to be sent to the final queue, I reckon the case officer is only off for the week or something, she literally just joined AHC and so I highly doubt that she would be getting even 1 month off let alone 2-3 months. She is working for the Australian government and there are rules that must be followed.
Unless she is Pregnant  That would be a tricky situation...

Hope this helps. You're almost at the end of this battle, hang in there!!! Happy days are near. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## luella

Vineet,

Happy to know that at least you wont have to wait for her return in order for your visa grant. 

But seems like i have to wait for her to return in order to proceed further. Its so frustrating, they just go on leave anytime they feel like. i am loosing on my patience :mad2:


----------



## vineetbabbar

Becky26 said:


> LOL!!! I think I'm very under qualified and too young to be even standing next to the Prime Minister , but thanks for your appreciation
> 
> If she IS on leave, it might not affect the applications as much which have been sent to the final queue.
> 
> As for the ones waiting to be sent to the final queue, I reckon the case officer is only off for the week or something, she literally just joined AHC and so I highly doubt that she would be getting even 1 month off let alone 2-3 months. She is working for the Australian government and there are rules that must be followed.
> Unless she is Pregnant  That would be a tricky situation...
> 
> Hope this helps. You're almost at the end of this battle, hang in there!!! Happy days are near. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Qualification doesnt matter in politics. All does matter is articulation. You have a bucket full of articulation.

Anyway, I looked at SS and there have been no visas granted except to sam88 in last 10, as far as I know. That means the process has become very slow lately.

Vineet.


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



luella said:


> Vineet,
> 
> Happy to know that at least you wont have to wait for her return in order for your visa grant.
> 
> But seems like i have to wait for her to return in order to proceed further. Its so frustrating, they just go on leave anytime they feel like. i am loosing on my patience :mad2:


Hey luella,

I'm sure if your case officer is off work for as long as 2-3 months, her applications will be assigned new case officers to be fair to the applicants.

Try calling AHC on Tuesday and see what the operators tell you as they tell a different story to different applicants.
Good Luck and I hope you get your visa very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



vineetbabbar said:


> Qualification doesnt matter in politics. All does matter is articulation. You have a bucket full of articulation.
> 
> Anyway, I looked at SS and there have been no visas granted except to sam88 in last 10, as far as I know. That means the process has become very slow lately.
> 
> Vineet.


Thanks Vineet!! Very kind of you  :yo::yo:

Unfortunately Yes! the process has slowed down a lot especially since the new financial year 2014-15 started. Very frustrating to be honest. I guess there isn't much we can do about it but to just wait and keep praying for the best ray2:ray2:

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
As per the main SS,, we can see that sam 88 gt his visa approved in 48 days.. Is this a sign that The time frame between date of que and visa granted is decreaaing compare to as it was earlier?
Thank you
Surpreet


----------



## nairdh

vineetbabbar said:


> All,
> 
> I just called AHC today to enquire about the visa status for my wife visa application. The CO allocated on 15th July, 2014. The CO is code no. 18.
> 
> The operator told me its gonna take 2-3 months more for visa to be granted and he said that CO is on leave. I cant digest his words. Do any one of you have the same CO to your case? If so, what you guys reckon? Would it take that long?
> 
> Waiting your replies.
> 
> Vineet B.


Hi Vineet/ Luella,

I was assigned CO 18 on my case last week ( my case went through 3 different COs who either moved depts or went on leave ) . And she sent the file to final queue on the 7th. I am sure the operators may have been confused or given incorrect info. Worthwhile checking again when AHC resumes work as usual on Tuesday.

Good luck guys!


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> As per the main SS,, we can see that sam 88 gt his visa approved in 48 days.. Is this a sign that The time frame between date of que and visa granted is decreaaing compare to as it was earlier?
> Thank you
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

It's really difficult to predict whether the waiting time frame has decreased for sure or not as Sam is the only one who got his visa in 48 days since DOQ after a very long time. 
Right now I'm just gonna say AHC was in a good mood and gave Sam his visa early. Can't really say anything right now as AHC is very temperamental when it comes to the duration of waiting time period.

Having said that, I would definitely want to think that AHC is becoming generous towards the applicants and granting visas within 30-50 days since DOQ. No harm in praying and hoping for good things  

Have a great weekend. It's gonna feel like a month....arghhhh :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tarunmalh

Hey becky how are you just want to know one thing more when I was talking to my case officer yesterday by mistake I said to him that you can send a email or conatct my sponsor instead of my wife is that any problem or he can refuse my file because of this word please reply if you can
Regards
Tarun


----------



## Becky26

tarunmalh said:


> Hey becky how are you just want to know one thing more when I was talking to my case officer yesterday by mistake I said to him that you can send a email or conatct my sponsor instead of my wife is that any problem or he can refuse my file because of this word please reply if you can
> Regards
> Tarun


Hey Tarun,

NO!! I highly doubt your case officer will even remember that much detail. After doing so much paperwork, things get confusing and mistakes like this are very common. Towards the end of this process, all we remember is Wife=Sponsor and Husband=Applicant....LOL 

In trying to keep things professional and trying to stick to the terminology makes things confusing. Not sure about you but for me the stress levels are at their peaks especially while on the phone to AHC/case officer 

Long story short:- Nothing to stress about 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tarunmalh

Thanks becky for reply and help 
Tarun


----------



## Jimmy2014

Operators are like this when we talk to them:lalala::blah::noidea:

So applicants will to be like this to CO... :boink::suspicious:

*Happy Independence Day* op2::clap2::grouphug:


----------



## 496402-dron

Happy Independence Day to all.


----------



## Maha240606

Happy Independence day everyone.. Hope after this very looking weekend, the AHC does all the allocations and grants soon.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Happy independence day to oll of uh


----------



## remya3012

Good to see a couple of Co allocations and Pari , Congrats on getting tot the final queue 

Hope we can see a lot more CO allocations, final queues and grants after the long weekend!! Frustratingly loooong

Becky,

Did you complete police verification for the passport ?? 

Regards,
Remya


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!!!*



remya3012 said:


> Becky,
> 
> Did you complete police verification for the passport ??
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Hey Remya,

Thanks for checking up on me. The police verification is underway, things are taking long because of so many public holidays in between, they are slowing things down and increasing my blood pressure and giving me depression :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :doh::doh::doh::doh: :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :smash::smash::smash::smash:

How is packing going?? 
Hope you're well. Thanks again for your post. Appreciate it.
Take Care.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> Hey Remya,
> 
> Thanks for checking up on me. The police verification is underway, things are taking long because of so many public holidays in between, they are slowing things down and increasing my blood pressure and giving me depression :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :doh::doh::doh::doh: :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: :smash::smash::smash::smash:
> 
> How is packing going??
> Hope you're well. Thanks again for your post. Appreciate it.
> Take Care.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,
Hope you get this all sorted...and once it is done,you know that you are not too far..it'd just be a matter of few days &#55357;&#56842; Keep hanging there girl...it's been long but it is not too far now &#55357;&#56858;
Packing going great...few more stuff to purchase.I'll be flying in less than a week...not too excited anymore &#55357;&#56843; I feel like 'bidai' now!! Anyway 25th is my first anniversary and I'll reach there on 23rd. &#55357;&#56842;

Regards,
Remya


----------



## visakhi

hi becky, i jst know her DOL, and she doesnt hv access to internet. can u please tell me anything regarding january applicants status? i mean upto which date COs have been assigned roughly? shall b obliged if u can tell me d present trend going on by AHC


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



remya3012 said:


> Hey Becky,
> Hope you get this all sorted...and once it is done,you know that you are not too far..it'd just be a matter of few days �� Keep hanging there girl...it's been long but it is not too far now ��
> Packing going great...few more stuff to purchase.I'll be flying in less than a week...not too excited anymore �� I feel like 'bidai' now!! Anyway 25th is my first anniversary and I'll reach there on 23rd. ��
> 
> Regards,
> Remya


Thank you for your kind words and supportive post, Remya 
I hope so too, it has been much longer than what we expected and so energy and motivation levels are at their lowest.

Good to know you're well and the "good-bye" was destined, don't feel sad. You have a wonderful future ahead of you in a beautiful and blessed country. Hope you have a lovely re-union and wish you a very Happy 1st Anniversary in advance 

Have a safe and fun flight. Take Care! 
God Bless You!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## visakhi

hi becky, can u pls tell me DOL Of KG-AUS?


----------



## visakhi

i am in melbourne, got my visa 3 months back... my dol was 11 sep2013, doq 4 march2014 and visa was granted on 23 April 2014


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



visakhi said:


> hi becky, i jst know her DOL, and she doesnt hv access to internet. can u please tell me anything regarding january applicants status? i mean upto which date COs have been assigned roughly? shall b obliged if u can tell me d present trend going on by AHC


Hey visakhi,

Could you the please tell me her:-
*Date of Lodgement:-
Place of Lodgement:-*

If you have a look at the main SS, link to which is mentioned below:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

You'll see that after January 9, 2014 AHC has allocated case officer to applicant whose DOL is January 15, 2014; leaving 8 applicants in the middle with no case officer. We have't heard anything from these applicants yet.
Hopefully they will update us in the coming week. 

The case officer allocation process is all over the place right now as per the SS.

Once case officer is allocated 30-31 weeks since DOL, he/she will study your file, request additional documents (if needed), and if he/she is satisfied with the file, it will be sent to the final queue for final decision.
As per the current trend, AHC is taking 30-60 days to grant the visa since DOQ.

Hope this helps. Kindly please do update us when your friend gets a case officer allocated to her file. Look forward to your reply. Good Luck to your friend.

P.S.- Very kind of you to look for information for your friend. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

visakhi said:


> hi becky, can u pls tell me DOL Of KG-AUS?


KG-AUS's DOL- 01/01/2014 (Online Application)

You can view the SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*SS Update Form*



visakhi said:


> i am in melbourne, got my visa 3 months back... my dol was 11 sep2013, doq 4 march2014 and visa was granted on 23 April 2014


Post Deleted


----------



## visakhi

thanx becky... nd pray for u... hope u get ur visa soon... i have never seen such helping person like u. god bless u


----------



## Becky26

visakhi said:


> thanx becky... nd pray for u... hope u get ur visa soon... i have never seen such helping person like u. god bless u


Thank you for your kind words 

Could you please tell me where your friend applied for her visa? Which VFS in India?
Thanks!!


----------



## Justdeeps

*Hi!*

Hi All,

Been a while since I logged in here. Sorry about that, new place and new job is kinda taking most of time. 

Becky, How are you dear? Whats happening with your case? Did you submit the new PCC ? Let me know. I was hoping that I see a post from you that you got visa when I logged in today.  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Cheers,
Deepthi


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!!!*



Justdeeps said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been a while since I logged in here. Sorry about that, new place and new job is kinda taking most of time.
> 
> Becky, How are you dear? Whats happening with your case? Did you submit the new PCC ? Let me know. I was hoping that I see a post from you that you got visa when I logged in today.  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Cheers,
> Deepthi


Hey Deepthi!!! :wave::wave::wave::wave:

How are you darl?? I'm as alright as I can be in this situation to be honest. Unfortunately I'm still waiting for my good news. 

Had to apply for passport re-issue to get husband's name and my address updated. So I'm in the middle of police verification ATM. Things are taking a bit longer than usual cause of so many public holiday.

Hoping to get the passport and then I'll be applying for the PCC. I'm guessing then my file will be sent to the final queue.
Thanks you so much for your post and taking time out to check up on me. Feel so loved....hahaha  By God's grace I'll be giving you all some good news soon ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2: 

Hope you're enjoying life and please don't apologize for anything. I know busy things can get over there. I completely understand. Take Care and thanks again!!
Have a great weekend.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sheetal82

Becky26 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice "Hump Day"
> So after the confusion regarding the passport application "On Hold" status, I again went to the PSK today to find out how to get the application back on track to being processed.
> 
> The whole process took 3 hours. I got to the PSK at 8:30AM and was allowed to enter the office at 9:10AM. The whole process was soooo confusing and information provided caused more confusion
> 
> After 1 hour of wait finally got to see the APO where I was requested to show my grade 10 certificate (which the APO didn't even look at) for ECNR and just signed my file and sent it to the counter C.
> Below is sequence how the 3 counters processed my application (AGAIN )
> APO's Office----> Counter C----> Counter A----> Counter B----> Counter C from where I finally got the new Acknowledgement Letter with the Application Status "GRANTED" from "on hold".....phewwww!!!!
> I was so glad to have the status updated that I wanted to hug the officer at the last counter......LOL
> 
> So now the online tracker on the Passport Seva website is showing me the updated status, that is "Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District ________."
> 
> Will be going to the Police Station soon in a couple of days :nod::nod::nod::nod:
> 
> First of Thank GOD!! for his constant help, support and the patience HE has given me to go through all the hurdles of this process and very big Thank you!!! to all of you for all the prayers of the kind and loving members of this thread. You guys are AWESOME!!
> 
> Will update you soon!! Good Luck to all waiting for their visa. God Bless All!!
> 
> Many Thanks!
> Becky


Hey Becky..
Hw are you?
I visited the forum just to check if you have been granted visa or not by this time. But to my surprise you still await your grant...
My prayers with you. Hope to hear goid news from you soon.


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



sheetal82 said:


> Hey Becky..
> Hw are you?
> I visited the forum just to check if you have been granted visa or not by this time. But to my surprise you still await your grant...
> My prayers with you. Hope to hear goid news from you soon.


Hey sheetal82,

Thank you for your post and prayers. I'm praying for the same to happen. Thank you for taking time out and checking up on me. 
Hope you're well. Take Care.

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## naseefoz

Guys,
Can I add my spouse's mother and my brother as dependents on the application?
Situation is that my mother in law is widowed and my spouse is the youngest of three daughter's who was taking care of her for the past 5 years since her father's death. Can I put her as a dependent to my wife?
Second is my brother. He has just finished his college and dont have a job. I was supporting him financially since I arrived Australia. My spouse is employed in India and she would be now supporting my brother financially. 
In this scenario can my brother be considered as her dependent? By the way, both of my parents are well and they are self sustained.

Please clarify on this


----------



## Jimmy2014

naseefoz said:


> Guys,
> Can I add my spouse's mother and my brother as dependents on the application?
> Situation is that my mother in law is widowed and my spouse is the youngest of three daughter's who was taking care of her for the past 5 years since her father's death. Can I put her as a dependent to my wife?
> Second is my brother. He has just finished his college and dont have a job. I was supporting him financially since I arrived Australia. My spouse is employed in India and she would be now supporting my brother financially.
> In this scenario can my brother be considered as her dependent? By the way, both of my parents are well and they are self sustained.
> 
> Please clarify on this


 Dependants are generally either spouse and child. 

For parents, there used to be a aged care visa which has been discontinued from June Aged Dependent Relative visa (subclass 114) 

For your brother, I am fairly certain that you can't add him as dependent in a Spouse visa application as "Dependants" are Spouse and Child. I tried to look up on this link for exact definitions but could not figure out the exact answer https://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/definitions.htm :confused2:


----------



## human1234

sheetal82 said:


> Hey Becky..
> Hw are you?
> I visited the forum just to check if you have been granted visa or not by this time. But to my surprise you still await your grant...
> My prayers with you. Hope to hear goid news from you soon.


Thats good news ... hope everything rest goes next for u


----------



## Becky26

*Dependents*



naseefoz said:


> Guys,
> Can I add my spouse's mother and my brother as dependents on the application?
> Situation is that my mother in law is widowed and my spouse is the youngest of three daughter's who was taking care of her for the past 5 years since her father's death. Can I put her as a dependent to my wife?
> Second is my brother. He has just finished his college and dont have a job. I was supporting him financially since I arrived Australia. My spouse is employed in India and she would be now supporting my brother financially.
> In this scenario can my brother be considered as her dependent? By the way, both of my parents are well and they are self sustained.
> 
> Please clarify on this


First of, I suggest you to read Partner Migration booklet very carefully if you have, yet. I have attached it with this post. There is a "Dependents" section from page 22 to 25. Read it carefully!

From the information you've provided in your above post, there is a very little chance that your partner will successfully be allowed to add her mother let alone adding your brother AND get her partner visa approved.

1. Your partner has two other (elder) sisters so AHC/DIBP will question where the other 2 sisters are and why they can't look afte look after their mother and why is the youngest sister left to take case of this responsibility. Another important point is that DIBP might do the Balance of Family test:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/balance-family.htm
Go through the chart given at the bottom of the page;

2. There was a similar case not too long ago where the applicant added his unemployed dependent brother to his partner visa application. When the file started being processed the case officer called the applicant and advised to remove the dependent brother from the application because it would not be approved otherwise. 
So the applicant did as advised.

3. Your partner can maybe sponsor her mother after she is granted her subclass 100 partner permanent visa 2 years from the date of application of the initial partner visa application. 
She can sponsor her mother on a Contributory Parent (Temporary) visa (subclass 173) and within 2 years apply for a Contributory Parent (Permanent) visa (subclass 143).
Below are the links to information to the parent visa:-
*Subclass 173:-*
Contributory Parent (Temporary) visa (subclass 173)

*Subclass 143:-*
Contributory Parent visa (subclass 143)

4. As Jimmy wrote in his post, DIBP has made changes to the Remaining Relative visa (subclass 835). Since June 4, 2014 no new applications can be made for the above mentioned visa. 
https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/32other.htm
I guess your brother can maybe apply for a student visa to pursue further studies in Australia and then apply for skilled migration visa later on.

In majority of the cases, the only dependents that are approved are either the child or step-child.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Partner Migration Booklet*

Somehow the attachment didn't attach, apologies. 
Here it is.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## naseefoz

Becky, that was really a nice explanation and I appreciate your time on this.

I am convinced not to add my brother or MIL to my partner application.

Another one,
Can I add my brother to the contributory parent visa along with my parents later on. I meet the balance of family test as well. 
What are the conditions my brother has to fulfil to be added on to my parent's contributory visa?

Thanks in advance for the guidance and clarifications.


----------



## Becky26

naseefoz said:


> Becky, that was really a nice explanation and I appreciate your time on this.
> 
> I am convinced not to add my brother or MIL to my partner application.
> 
> Another one,
> Can I add my brother to the contributory parent visa along with my parents later on. I meet the balance of family test as well.
> What are the conditions my brother has to fulfil to be added on to my parent's contributory visa?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the guidance and clarifications.


Happy to help  And you've made a wise decision  I'm sure you don't want your partner visa getting denied because of adding your other family members to her application. 

Not too sure about adding your brother to the contributory parent visa application. This is what's available on the DIBP website on the Contributory Parent (Temporary) visa (subclass 173) webpage:-
_"You can include the following people in your visa application:
- your partner (married or de facto)
- your or your partner’s dependent children
- other dependent relatives."_
For most of the cases of parent visas, the primary applicant's partner/spouse is eligible to be added to the application, without any issues. 
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/173.aspx
In the_ "Visa Applicants"_ tab then click on----> _"Including family in your application"_

Below is the *definition of "Dependent"* as per DIBP website:
_"A person is dependent on another person if, at the time of application lodgement, the first person has been wholly or substantially reliant on the other person for financial support to meet their basic needs (food, clothing and shelter):

->for a substantial period immediately before that time and that reliance on the other person is greater than any reliance by the first person on any other person; or
->due to the first person being incapacitated for work due to the total or partial loss of the first person's bodily or mental functions."_
Below is the link to the DIBP webpage from where I got the above information:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/definitions.htm#index_d

As I mentioned before, the safest and easiest option for your brother is to apply for a student visa, finish his studies and apply for a skilled migration visa later on once he is eligible.

If you need more accurate information regarding your case, you should consult a MARA agent:-
https://www.mara.gov.au/

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandz03

Hi All and Becky, 
Today being a public holiday in India, another day is passed on. 
Hopefully this week we get some more visas granted.
My prediction for this week is according to SSL Excel spread sheet.
Jyoti10
apg12 (if the technical problem was resolved)
Rambo911
raman0082000

Stay tuned guys and hope we all would hear the good news soon. 

Cheers
Sandz


----------



## zahin_13200

Hello All,

My application completed 30 weeks. hoping to get CO now. I lodged it online. Should i call AHC or wait for them to contact. Applicant is in Australia on Visitor visa... 

Any suggestion..???


----------



## Samtrevour

Hi friends..
Here are the questions .. Could any seniors please help me in this matter..
I got my permanent residence recently.. I am going to get married in december or febrauary.. I am confused whether my spouse must completed her education in english medium.. I am looking for english medium girls to make bit easy for rest of life.. Will there be any problem if they complete their secondary education in other languages? What will be the total cost of spouse visa? Is IELTS mandatory if spouse studied in other languages? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Jimmy2014

zahin_13200 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My application completed 30 weeks. hoping to get CO now. I lodged it online. Should i call AHC or wait for them to contact. Applicant is in Australia on Visitor visa...
> 
> Any suggestion..???


Based on recent experience from other online applicants (Surpreet and KG_Aus), I'd suggest wait another 2 weeks.


----------



## Jimmy2014

Samtrevour said:


> Hi friends..
> Here are the questions .. Could any seniors please help me in this matter..
> I got my permanent residence recently.. I am going to get married in december or febrauary.. I am confused whether my spouse must completed her education in english medium.. I am looking for english medium girls to make bit easy for rest of life.. Will there be any problem if they complete their secondary education in other languages? What will be the total cost of spouse visa? Is IELTS mandatory if spouse studied in other languages?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I am little confused, is your spouse studying in school ? 

Spouse visa (offshore) will cost you around 1,75000 lakh rupees or $3085 if you are paying in Australian dollars. :tsk:

IELTS is not required for Spouse visa. :cool2:


----------



## Jimmy2014

'You don't migrate to this country unless you want to join our team': Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott renews push on national security laws :spy:

Read more: 'You don't migrate to this country unless you want to join our team': Tony Abbott renews push on national security laws


----------



## ashwinn

Hi Becky and everyone

wondering if someone who has been granted their partner visa may know or anyone can shed some light. i would like to know once the visa grant letter has been given to the applicant in india, how much time frame will they have to leave india to go to australia? Just planning ahead of time and appreciate if someone knows. thanks.


----------



## Samtrevour

Jimmy2014 said:


> I am little confused, is your spouse studying in school ?
> 
> Spouse visa (offshore) will cost you around 1,75000 lakh rupees or $3085 if you are paying in Australian dollars. :tsk:
> 
> IELTS is not required for Spouse visa. :cool2:


Actually not.. Completed post graduation.. But i heard if they studied till secondary education or till 10th standard in other languages, they must write ielts. Is it true or not?


----------



## Jimmy2014

Samtrevour said:


> Actually not.. Completed post graduation.. But i heard if they studied till secondary education or till 10th standard in other languages, they must write ielts. Is it true or not?


I am not 100% sure but having said that there is no requirement in Spouse visa for IELTS and there is no link between that and her school education.


----------



## lichuc

Becky26 said:


> Unfortunately, citizens of India cannot apply for visitor visa online.
> Below is the list of eligible passport holders who can and India is not in the list:-
> Visitor visa online applications


Dear Becky,

I am very happy to see your reply(in other thread) on my query.

By true I was regular follower of this thread. It is great to see you finding your valuable time to help others even though you facing big hurdles. May god bless you to get your Grant ASAP- I hearty pray for you.

I am just doing research and gathering info about partner visa application for future wife. I recently got PR, planning to relocate shortly.

BTW again I have a query, 
1)Is it must need sponsor to get a job to apply for partner visa 309??(As a new migrant, it is very hard to get even a casual job sometimes for 6 months). Or else ’ Medicare card, center link card, DL and a statement with bank balance’ are enough to show the Usual Resident criteria? 

Appreciate the members help to reply on our doubts.

Thanks ,lichuc


----------



## tushar3484

HI becky and all

I am new to this forum , have applied for my wife's visa on 15 march 2014 , and as per the current trend, she ll get a case officer in about 30-31 weeks.

I was reading some posts about visitor visa 3 mnths validity , and how spouses have to travel to another country to re-enter australia, isnt it possible to just extend the visa by paying 375 dlls ?


----------



## singh87

Hi All,

I have applied for my wife tourist visa via agent. I did got VLN no. last Firday and it was showing some information that the file has been sumbitted on 5th Aug and returned to client some sort of.

Now i am trying to check again but it comes up as "No details found matching the input values."

Can anyone please help me with this confusion that what happened here.

Thanks
Singh87


----------



## Jimmy2014

singh87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for my wife tourist visa via agent. I did got VLN no. last Firday and it was showing some information that the file has been sumbitted on 5th Aug and returned to client some sort of.
> 
> Now i am trying to check again but it comes up as "No details found matching the input values."
> 
> Can anyone please help me with this confusion that what happened here.
> 
> Thanks
> Singh87


Did you apply through VFS ? They provide their own reference number that you can use to check the status of the tourist visa application on their website 

The error you mentioned [having my IT cap on :thumb:] is nothing but a system error so do not worry too much about that. The system is unable to retrieve the application status for your application.


----------



## singh87

Jimmy2014 said:


> Did you apply through VFS ? They provide their own reference number that you can use to check the status of the tourist visa application on their website
> 
> The error you mentioned [having my IT cap on :thumb:] is nothing but a system error so do not worry too much about that. The system is unable to retrieve the application status for your application.


Thank Jimmy,

Sorry I did not mention earlier that on 7th Aug agent got request from case officer to provide additional document and the status I saw on last Friday was something like "Representatives / Agents / the Passport / Documents/Notification Letter sent on 8th Aug"

Do you know if it has been approved then how it is going to informed to us by email or courier?

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## human1234

Dry days gonna end tommorow ,, hopefully we get lots of final ques , CO allocation , n the grants.
All the best


----------



## netgnus

*Viber history*

Hey download the desktop version and see if that helps !!!good luck !


----------



## Surpreet kaur

zahin_13200 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My application completed 30 weeks. hoping to get CO now. I lodged it online. Should i call AHC or wait for them to contact. Applicant is in Australia on Visitor visa...
> 
> Any suggestion..???


Hey
Hope u doing gud..
I would suggest you to wait for another 2 weeks and very seriosly i would suggest uh that applicant should get offshore as soon as possible because AHC does not grant visa wen the applicant is onshore. Once application gt the case officer allocated to the file things move quickly if there is no complication. I would advice you to send applicant back to india before CO allocation and dont forget to update your return tickets and ur photographs of ur togetherness in australia.. Update everythng regarding the applicant is offshord now.. Once ur file sent to the final que it will take 30 - 60 days for gttng a visa if there is no complication.. 
Hope this help.
Good luck
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## zahin_13200

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey
> Hope u doing gud..
> I would suggest you to wait for another 2 weeks and very seriosly i would suggest uh that applicant should get offshore as soon as possible because AHC does not grant visa wen the applicant is onshore. Once application gt the case officer allocated to the file things move quickly if there is no complication. I would advice you to send applicant back to india before CO allocation and dont forget to update your return tickets and ur photographs of ur togetherness in australia.. Update everythng regarding the applicant is offshord now.. Once ur file sent to the final que it will take 30 - 60 days for gttng a visa if there is no complication..
> Hope this help.
> Good luck
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hello Surpreet,

I am good thanks just little bit cold in Melbourne. hope you doing good at your end as well... She just landed 2 weeks ago and it will not be wise to send her back till the CO is allocated... i know what your point of view is... Can i send her to NZ, she has few relatives there when CO asks me to send applicant offshore...??? or the applicant should be in India only... ( i know few friends here who have done like that going to neighbouring countries till visa is granted.) 

In your case when actually you got the CO allocation...??

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## Maha240606

zahin_13200 said:


> Hello Surpreet,
> 
> I am good thanks just little bit cold in Melbourne. hope you doing good at your end as well... She just landed 2 weeks ago and it will not be wise to send her back till the CO is allocated... i know what your point of view is... Can i send her to NZ, she has few relatives there when CO asks me to send applicant offshore...??? or the applicant should be in India only... ( i know few friends here who have done like that going to neighbouring countries till visa is granted.)
> 
> In your case when actually you got the CO allocation...??
> 
> Thanks and Regards.


Hi Zahin,

Hope ur doing good..I was also in Melbourne for past 3 months and just got back in July end expecting my CO allocation. As far as I know, the applicant should be in the place where she applied the visa for the decision on her visa. Thats the reason I got back .. Cos I was advised that they wont process the visa while onshore.


----------



## Maha240606

human1234 said:


> Dry days gonna end tommorow ,, hopefully we get lots of final ques , CO allocation , n the grants.
> All the best


Ya.. lets hope AHC wakes up and works actively after a looong break..


----------



## Becky26

*Case Officer Allocation Time Frame*



zahin_13200 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My application completed 30 weeks. hoping to get CO now. I lodged it online. Should i call AHC or wait for them to contact. Applicant is in Australia on Visitor visa...
> 
> Any suggestion..???


Hey zahin,

As per AHC's website the current case officer time frame is between 30-31 weeks since DOL. You should be getting a case officer allocated to your application very soon. I'd suggest you to wait for another week before calling AHC as they will give you the same reply they give to every applicant that calls.

You can definitely give it a shot. Hopefully if not this week, the following week should be when you should be getting a case officer.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Not too long to go now.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Genuine and Committed Relationship*



Samtrevour said:


> Hi friends..
> Here are the questions .. Could any seniors please help me in this matter..
> I got my permanent residence recently.. I am going to get married in december or febrauary.. I am confused whether my spouse must completed her education in english medium.. I am looking for english medium girls to make bit easy for rest of life.. Will there be any problem if they complete their secondary education in other languages? What will be the total cost of spouse visa? Is IELTS mandatory if spouse studied in other languages?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


LOL!!!This is a FIRST! I've never come across this question before 

AHC has been requesting for qualifications of the applicants lately to find out whether the partner will be able to contribute towards the Australian economy or will be a burden on them.

Although English is something that can be learnt and the Australian government provides English courses to the eligible new migrants who don't have the proficiency in the language. 

Important thing is there is no such "English Langauge" requirement for the applicants of partner visa. Your partner knowing and having studied in an English medium school will certainly add brownie points, it is NOT a deciding factor of the visa application. *The partner visa application MUST prove that the applicant is in a committed, genuine and a continuing relationship with an Australia citizen and/or permanent resident to get their visa approved.*

_*The applicant DOES NOT need to sit for IELTS. The fees for partner visa is AU$3085.*_ You can calculate the fees by clicking on the following link:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/Pricing-Estimator.aspx
Hope this helps.

Good Luck wife hunting!!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*True That!!*



Jimmy2014 said:


> 'You don't migrate to this country unless you want to join our team': Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott renews push on national security laws :spy:
> 
> Read more: 'You don't migrate to this country unless you want to join our team': Tony Abbott renews push on national security laws


That's it brother!!!! One moves to another country because there is something missing in his/her own country, especially in today's world, with immigration laws so difficult and visa fees so expensive.


----------



## Becky26

ashwinn said:


> Hi Becky and everyone
> 
> wondering if someone who has been granted their partner visa may know or anyone can shed some light. i would like to know once the visa grant letter has been given to the applicant in india, how much time frame will they have to leave india to go to australia? Just planning ahead of time and appreciate if someone knows. thanks.


Hey ashwinn,

Hope you're doing well. AHC has granted 8 visas so far in the month of August 2014. You can browse through the SS to find the applicants who got their visas approved:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

The initial entry date to validate the visa is usually the expiry date of either you Indian PCC or your medicals whichever expires first.
The above mentioned documents are valid for 12 months from the date of issue.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*No IELTS for Partner Visa Applicants*



Samtrevour said:


> Actually not.. Completed post graduation.. But i heard if they studied till secondary education or till 10th standard in other languages, they must write ielts. Is it true or not?


That's NOT correct! That's for student and skilled migration visas. 
Applicants who hold a valid passport from the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland and you are a citizen of that country don't need IELTS. 

As I wrote in my previous post to you, there are no language requirement for partner visa applicants.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rawbin

Hi All,

I have applied for partner visa on 20 Jan 2014 and its been 30 weeks, so far no response from AHC and I tried to ring AHC on the following number 041221000 today. But, it says visa office is closed. Is there other number to contact AHC?


----------



## Becky26

*Usually Resident*



lichuc said:


> Dear Becky,
> 
> I am very happy to see your reply(in other thread) on my query.
> 
> By true I was regular follower of this thread. It is great to see you finding your valuable time to help others even though you facing big hurdles. May god bless you to get your Grant ASAP- I hearty pray for you.
> 
> I am just doing research and gathering info about partner visa application for future wife. I recently got PR, planning to relocate shortly.
> 
> BTW again I have a query,
> 1)Is it must need sponsor to get a job to apply for partner visa 309??(As a new migrant, it is very hard to get even a casual job sometimes for 6 months). Or else ’ Medicare card, center link card, DL and a statement with bank balance’ are enough to show the Usual Resident criteria?
> 
> Appreciate the members help to reply on our doubts.
> 
> Thanks ,lichuc


Hey lichuc,

First of, Big Congratulations on getting your PR approved! 
Thank you so much for your kind words and prayers, they mean a lot to me and I'm sure all my troubles will be a thing of the past very soon 

I have come across this question very frequently. As you have recently been given the PR status, if you apply for a partner visa in the near future you shouldn't have any issues with not having a stable job or the usually resident criteria.

1. There are no such job requirements from the sponsor per say. The Assurance of Support was removed from the partner visa in January 2012. So don't stress about the job, you are eligible to sponsor your partner as soon as you validate your PR visa by making your initial entry.
As I have mentioned this in my various other posts, a stable job and good savings get you brownie points but they are NOT the deciding factors of the visa application. 
*The most important thing for the partner visa application is that the applicant MUST prove that he/she is in a committed, genuine and a continuing relationship with an Australia citizen and/or permanent resident to get their visa approved.
*

2. Regarding usually resident criteria, and it needs to be satisfied. Having said that, if after you validate your visa come back to India to wait for your partner visa application to be approved, you can provide evidence that you are making arrangements to make the final move to Australia for example plane ticket, accommodation bookings, shipping arrangements, bank account you must've opened during your initial entry trip, etc.
And even move to Australia then later your partner can join you there once her visa is approved.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Becky26 said:


> Hey lichuc,
> 
> First of, Big Congratulations on getting your PR approved!
> Thank you so much for your kind words and prayers, they mean a lot to me and I'm sure all my troubles will be a thing of the past very soon
> 
> I have come across this question very frequently. As you have recently been given the PR status, if you apply for a partner visa in the near future you shouldn't have any issues with not having a stable job or the usually resident criteria.
> 
> 1. There are no such job requirements from the sponsor per say. The Assurance of Support was removed from the partner visa in January 2012. So don't stress about the job, you are eligible to sponsor your partner as soon as you validate your PR visa by making your initial entry.
> As I have mentioned this in my various other posts, a stable job and good savings get you brownie points but they are NOT the deciding factors of the visa application.
> The most important thing for the partner visa application is that the applicant MUST prove that he/she is in a committed, genuine and a continuing relationship with an Australia citizen and/or permanent resident to get their visa approved.
> 
> 
> 2. Regarding usually resident criteria, and it needs to be satisfied. Having said that, if after you validate your visa come back to India to wait for your partner visa application to be approved, you can provide evidence that you are making arrangements to make the final move to Australia for example plane ticket, accommodation bookings, shipping arrangements, bank account you must've opened during your initial entry trip, etc.
> And even move to Australia then later your partner can join you there once her visa is approved.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi rawbin

Actually visa office is closed from last friday ..n it ll open tomorrow
So just be little patient n try tomorrow at early 8:30 or 2:00 pm afternoon

Good luck 

Regards
Human


----------



## human1234

rawbin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for partner visa on 20 Jan 2014 and its been 30 weeks, so far no response from AHC and I tried to ring AHC on the following number 041221000 today. But, it says visa office is closed. Is there other number to contact AHC?


Hi rawbin

Actually visa office is closed from last friday ..n it ll open tomorrow
So just be little patient n try tomorrow at early 8:30 or 2:00 pm afternoon

Good luck 

Regards
Human


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



tushar3484 said:


> HI becky and all
> 
> I am new to this forum , have applied for my wife's visa on 15 march 2014 , and as per the current trend, she ll get a case officer in about 30-31 weeks.
> 
> I was reading some posts about visitor visa 3 mnths validity , and how spouses have to travel to another country to re-enter australia, isnt it possible to just extend the visa by paying 375 dlls ?


Hey tushar3484,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*I'm not too sure about how to increase the "length of the stay" on the visitor visa. It is not the validity you're referring to. The "validity" of the visa can ONLY be increased or another visa can be applied for onshore if the current visa doesn't have condition 8503- No Further Stay" on it. If it does, the applicant MUST depart Australia to apply for another visitor visa.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Case Officer Allocation Time Frame*



rawbin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for partner visa on 20 Jan 2014 and its been 30 weeks, so far no response from AHC and I tried to ring AHC on the following number 041221000 today. But, it says visa office is closed. Is there other number to contact AHC?


Hey rawbin,

AHC was closed today hence the recorded message must have said that visa office is closed Try again tomorrow, AHC will resume work from 8:30am till 5:00pm.
You should be getting a case officer very soon as the case officer allocation is taking between 30-31 weeks since DOL. Wait around for another week or two maximum.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rawbin

human1234 said:


> Hi rawbin
> 
> Actually visa office is closed from last friday ..n it ll open tomorrow
> So just be little patient n try tomorrow at early 8:30 or 2:00 pm afternoon
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Regards
> Human



Hi Human,

Thanks for your quick response.

Is that the right number to ring?

Regards
Rawbin


----------



## Jimmy2014

singh87 said:


> Thank Jimmy,
> 
> Sorry I did not mention earlier that on 7th Aug agent got request from case officer to provide additional document and the status I saw on last Friday was something like "Representatives / Agents / the Passport / Documents/Notification Letter sent on 8th Aug"
> 
> Do you know if it has been approved then how it is going to informed to us by email or courier?
> 
> Your help is appreciated.


The status will specifically say "Applicant approved" on the VFS site once it's approved by AHC and communicated to VFS. 

If still unsure, best to call VFS office to check what's the exact status in their system. They won't be able to tell you beyond that unfortunately. :ranger:

Applicant will receive the approval by email. It will state all the conditions applied on the visa etc. Although this grant email is NOT compulsory whilst traveling to Australia, but it is highly recommended considering the lack of knowledge 'some' of the immigration officers display at Indian airports. :der:


----------



## Becky26

Post Deleted


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 3rd Week of August 2014*

Hey Everyone,

Hope you all had a fun and relaxing weekend. For me it felt like a month. Hate long weekends :sad::sad::sad::sad: No public holiday until October 2, 2014 for Gandhi Jayanti.
AHC has granted 8 visas so far, hoping and praying for this loooong list to turn green this week.
Below is the update prediction list:-

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
harman87--------------------90--------------------------310lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------78-------------------------330
apg12-------------------------74--------------------------267
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------54--------------------------258lane:
tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259lane:
Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257lane:
Sam88----------------------48---------------------------256lane:
Rambo911------------------50---------------------------266
rahul85---------------------48---------------------------253
Priya10---------------------48---------------------------253
raman0082000-------------46--------------------------267
harsingh--------------------43--------------------------251
Sandy123------------------42--------------------------244
sandz03--------------------42-------------------------265
desai369-------------------36-------------------------246
vineetbabbar--------------35--------------------------245
Dairy milk 28/11-----------29--------------------------238
srini.naik--------------------27-------------------------238
Naomi-----------------------24-------------------------291
ani25588-------------------15--------------------------222
vsoni88---------------------14-------------------------285
nairdh-----------------------11-------------------------280
rajella_1988---------------11---------------------------239
Surpreet kaur-------------11---------------------------238
Pari A-----------------------06-------------------------239


Good Luck everyone!!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## singh87

Jimmy2014 said:


> The status will specifically say "Applicant approved" on the VFS site once it's approved by AHC and communicated to VFS.
> 
> If still unsure, best to call VFS office to check what's the exact status in their system. They won't be able to tell you beyond that unfortunately. :ranger:
> 
> Applicant will receive the approval by email. It will state all the conditions applied on the visa etc. Although this grant email is NOT compulsory whilst traveling to Australia, but it is highly recommended considering the lack of knowledge 'some' of the immigration officers display at Indian airports. :der:


Thank you so much Jimmy for your help.

Also appreciated your advice. I have already asked my agent to give them a call and to check the status. Figures crossed for now.:fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Singh87


----------



## tushar3484

Hi Becky

Thanks for that, I have filled out the form in the link that you provided. In my case, my wife arrived on 11 april 2014 , 3 mnths were due to expire on 11 july, but thn i applied for a new onshore visitor visa by paying 375 dllrs and it was granted in a matter of 3 hours. now she is going back on 6th oct which is okay considering the 30-31 weeks time period.

In my view it is not worth going into another country and coming back - 2 reasons
1. immigrations officers here are well aware of this and they ask questions which happened with my friend
2. cost factor - if you really wanna travel thn its good otherwise it is worth payin 375 dllrs and avoid the hassle of going out and in.


----------



## lichuc

Becky26 said:


> Hey lichuc,
> 
> First of, Big Congratulations on getting your PR approved!
> Thank you so much for your kind words and prayers, they mean a lot to me and I'm sure all my troubles will be a thing of the past very soon
> 
> I have come across this question very frequently. As you have recently been given the PR status, if you apply for a partner visa in the near future you shouldn't have any issues with not having a stable job or the usually resident criteria.
> 
> 1. There are no such job requirements from the sponsor per say. The Assurance of Support was removed from the partner visa in January 2012. So don't stress about the job, you are eligible to sponsor your partner as soon as you validate your PR visa by making your initial entry.
> As I have mentioned this in my various other posts, a stable job and good savings get you brownie points but they are NOT the deciding factors of the visa application.
> *The most important thing for the partner visa application is that the applicant MUST prove that he/she is in a committed, genuine and a continuing relationship with an Australia citizen and/or permanent resident to get their visa approved.
> *
> 
> 2. Regarding usually resident criteria, and it needs to be satisfied. Having said that, if after you validate your visa come back to India to wait for your partner visa application to be approved, you can provide evidence that you are making arrangements to make the final move to Australia for example plane ticket, accommodation bookings, shipping arrangements, bank account you must've opened during your initial entry trip, etc.
> And even move to Australia then later your partner can join you there once her visa is approved.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Wow!! Detailed explanation.:smile: 

Becky, thanks a lot for your kind words and time for writing..

I have activated PR and opened bank account. 
I will come back to you with more queries to listen your nice words,

Thanks,..wishing you all the best.:angel:


----------



## harmanbeer singh

hi
everyone
can u tell me ,,, if u get your visa approved
is there any time limit to travel to australia
or one can travel after 3 months as well


----------



## KG_AUS

harmanbeer singh said:


> hi
> everyone
> can u tell me ,,, if u get your visa approved
> is there any time limit to travel to australia
> or one can travel after 3 months as well


Hi,

Your grant letter will have a 'arrive or enter before' date. This date is mostly decided based on your medicals expiry date.

Seniors, please correct if I m wrong.

KG_AUS


----------



## singh87

KG_AUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your grant letter will have a 'arrive or enter before' date. This date is mostly decided based on your medicals expiry date.
> 
> Seniors, please correct if I m wrong.
> 
> KG_AUS


As Becky advised earlier that "The initial entry date to validate the visa is usually the expiry date of either you Indian PCC or your medicals whichever expires first.
The above mentioned documents are valid for 12 months from the date of issue."

I hope this helps.

Regards,
Singh87


----------



## Dip8

harmanbeer singh said:


> hi
> everyone
> can u tell me ,,, if u get your visa approved
> is there any time limit to travel to australia
> or one can travel after 3 months as well


Hi harmanbeer,
Hope u doing well. Have u got the CO yet?

Kind regards,
Dip


----------



## tanvilamba

Hi Everyone,

Apologies for not being active for the las few days.

Reached Melbourne on Saturday night after a 3 hour flight delay(engine problem:scared::scared

Now the struggle starts for a job, so anyone of you who could help me with a job in IT including entry level would be really appreciated.

Hey Becky,
How is your passport application progressing?

Hope all of you get your visas soon.

Thanks,
Tanvi


----------



## Maha240606

Hi KG_AUS,

U got call from your CO?? have ur file gone to final queue??


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Hi
DIP8
Jus called AHC
LADY HAS NO clue at all((( nuts)))
Saying globall standards blah blahhh blahhh changed now to 9-15 months,,, which is a lot offf crappp anyways
And last thing ur file is within global standards and has to wait a bit longer,,,,
So frankly ,, d,nt knw
Wht to do,,
No clear answer ,, wgen. Or howww


----------



## Maha240606

harmanbeer singh said:


> Hi
> DIP8
> Jus called AHC
> LADY HAS NO clue at all((( nuts)))
> Saying globall standards blah blahhh blahhh changed now to 9-15 months,,, which is a lot offf crappp anyways
> And last thing ur file is within global standards and has to wait a bit longer,,,,
> So frankly ,, d,nt knw
> Wht to do,,
> No clear answer ,, wgen. Or howww


9-15 months huh?? wat d hell r they thinking?? at present they are processing the december applicants and granting visas for them.. so how are they extending like this


----------



## harmanbeer singh

ANY UPDATES GUYS????????????????????????????????
DIP8 (10/1/14
Tikna 26/12/14
Meep 9/1/14
Sakshi 9/1/14
Asiddique 9/1/14

Thanksss


----------



## Jimmy2014

Maha240606 said:


> 9-15 months huh?? wat d hell r they thinking?? at present they are processing the december applicants and granting visas for them.. so how are they extending like this


That's a complete Bull S*** statement from AHC operator. :scared:

The global timeframe has not changed and it is still 12 months (see attachment)

There is no update on the AHC, New Delhi website of this change. 

I can't understand how can they get away so easily by giving false and misleading information to the clients.


----------



## Maha240606

Jimmy2014 said:


> That's a complete Bull S*** statement from AHC operator. :scared:
> 
> The global timeframe has not changed and it is still 12 months (see attachment)
> 
> There is no update on the AHC, New Delhi website of this change.
> 
> I can't understand how can they get away so easily by giving false and misleading information to the clients.


They dont understand how much pain v are going through.. For them its just a job so v cant expect any amount of boost up information.. .. lets hope everything gets well soon


----------



## Maha240606

Jimmy2014 said:


> That's a complete Bull S*** statement from AHC operator. :scared:
> 
> The global timeframe has not changed and it is still 12 months (see attachment)
> 
> There is no update on the AHC, New Delhi website of this change.
> 
> I can't understand how can they get away so easily by giving false and misleading information to the clients.


also in the website its given that they allocate the CO in 30-31 weeks. But thats not at all happening.. Donn know wat are they upto..


----------



## Jimmy2014

Maha240606 said:


> They dont understand how much pain v are going through.. For them its just a job so v cant expect any amount of boost up information.. .. lets hope everything gets well soon


I agree they do not care but if we allow them to treat us like that then this behaviour will never change. :lie:


----------



## Maha240606

*Frustrated*



Jimmy2014 said:


> I agree they do not care but if we allow them to treat us like that then this behaviour will never change. :lie:


I just called the AHC.. She asked for my passport number, name, date of birth and then email id.. I never have been asked for the email id.. So i wrongly told my email id.. Then she asked whether Im processing via a migration agent and their name/id given in the app form.. I just forgot and told her to hold on to check and tell them.. but she was like I cant hold on .. ask ur migration agent to call or u call once again and kept.. .. I was waiting on call for 20 mins to get the call but lady cudnt wait even for 2 mins.. wat a crap .. the thing i cant understand is to just say ur doc is still in process she s looking for so much details


----------



## studkabir

Hi guys i just completed the 31 weeks period but still no contact of Case Officer its getting very frustrating now. I called AHC and the operator is saying that they are not handling applications lodged online. I dont know whats happening dont know what to do.


----------



## human1234

studkabir said:


> Hi guys i just completed the 31 weeks period but still no contact of Case Officer its getting very frustrating now. I called AHC and the operator is saying that they are not handling applications lodged online. I dont know whats happening dont know what to do.


Dont panic you will soon get allocation on application
Just get ready for the interview. . Start preparing 

Regards
Human


----------



## human1234

rawbin said:


> Hi Human,
> 
> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> Is that the right number to ring?
> 
> Regards
> Rawbin


Hi rawbin

01141221000 is the number of ahc , all the best n keep updating

Cheers
Human


----------



## human1234

Waiting for magic updates, 

Come ahc do some fast work !

HOLIDAYS ARE OVE


----------



## Jimmy2014

Maha240606 said:


> I just called the AHC.. She asked for my passport number, name, date of birth and then email id.. I never have been asked for the email id.. So i wrongly told my email id.. Then she asked whether Im processing via a migration agent and their name/id given in the app form.. I just forgot and told her to hold on to check and tell them.. but she was like I cant hold on .. ask ur migration agent to call or u call once again and kept.. .. I was waiting on call for 20 mins to get the call but lady cudnt wait even for 2 mins.. wat a crap .. the thing i cant understand is to just say ur doc is still in process she s looking for so much details


She may be asking for email ID just to cross check your details in their system which is quite normal. You should have just given her your correct email ID anyway as there is no harm in that but anyways, what I didn't understand from your message is are you using a migration agent or not ? 

If you are using an agent then best to ask him to call AHC for an update as you have authorised all communication/emails etc. to be directed to agent.

Call them again :nod:


----------



## Jimmy2014

studkabir said:


> Hi guys i just completed the 31 weeks period but still no contact of Case Officer its getting very frustrating now. I called AHC and the operator is saying that they are not handling applications lodged online. I dont know whats happening dont know what to do.


That's another complete lie from AHC.

Wow, 2 false statements in one day uke:


----------



## Maha240606

Jimmy2014 said:


> She may be asking for email ID just to cross check your details in their system which is quite normal. You should have just given her your correct email ID anyway as there is no harm in that but anyways, what I didn't understand from your message is are you using a migration agent or not ?
> 
> If you are using an agent then best to ask him to call AHC for an update as you have authorised all communication/emails etc. to be directed to agent.
> 
> Call them again :nod:


Ya im using a migration agent. whenever I ask her for updates she used to be like we have not received any updated from AHC for ur allocation of CO, so we will keep u updated when they call.. So I took the initiative to inquire stuffs here.. Is it wrong in me inquiring?


----------



## Jimmy2014

Maha240606 said:


> Ya im using a migration agent. whenever I ask her for updates she used to be like we have not received any updated from AHC for ur allocation of CO, so we will keep u updated when they call.. So I took the initiative to inquire stuffs here.. Is it wrong in me inquiring?


The operators 'may' answer but CO will definitely contact your agent not you for anything related to your application unless he/she wants to interview you. 

My suggestion would be that you should hassle your agent to call AHC, that's what you are paying them for.


----------



## Maha240606

*Processing time is 12-15 months??*



Jimmy2014 said:


> The operators 'may' answer but CO will definitely contact your agent not you for anything related to your application unless he/she wants to interview you.
> 
> My suggestion would be that you should hassle your agent to call AHC, that's what you are paying them for.


Yuck ... after 30 mins of wait period , a lady responded saying the global time period is 12-15 months and ur appl is within standard processing time.. So really it got extended??


----------



## Dip8

Maha240606 said:


> Yuck ... after 30 mins of wait period , a lady responded saying the global time period is 12-15 months and ur appl is within standard processing time.. So really it got extended??


Hi Maha,
Its really annoying. Nd we are helpless. Cant say anything.
But there is no update of increase in global time period on AHC website.
My DOL is 10 jan 2014.
No CO yet. This wait is killing me. Sometimes I feel so low , cant live wthout my hubby anymore.
Come on AHC , wake up nd move things fast.
Plz do update if u hear gud news.
Hope it will be soon.
Gud luck.

Kind regards,
Dip


----------



## Dip8

harmanbeer singh said:


> ANY UPDATES GUYS????????????????????????????????
> DIP8 (10/1/14
> Tikna 26/12/14
> Meep 9/1/14
> Sakshi 9/1/14
> Asiddique 9/1/14
> 
> Thanksss


Hi Harmanbeer,
No update from my side.
Just waiting for a email or ph call.
Dont knw whts gonna happen wth our applications.
They should implement all the new time frames for new applicants not for those who already applied 7 months ago.
Have faith in god, probably soon we wll hear good news.
Gud luck.

Kind regards,
Dip


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



tushar3484 said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> Thanks for that, I have filled out the form in the link that you provided. In my case, my wife arrived on 11 april 2014 , 3 mnths were due to expire on 11 july, but thn i applied for a new onshore visitor visa by paying 375 dllrs and it was granted in a matter of 3 hours. now she is going back on 6th oct which is okay considering the 30-31 weeks time period.
> 
> In my view it is not worth going into another country and coming back - 2 reasons
> 1. immigrations officers here are well aware of this and they ask questions which happened with my friend
> 2. cost factor - if you really wanna travel thn its good otherwise it is worth payin 375 dllrs and avoid the hassle of going out and in.


Hey tushar,

Thanks for your reply. I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

You are absolutely CORRECT! Point number 2 is only possible when the visitor visa DOESN'T have condition 8503- No Further Stay on it. If it does, then the applicant has only one option which is to go offshore apply for another visitor visa and then re-enter with a new visa.

Good Luck!! Thanks again for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

lichuc said:


> Wow!! Detailed explanation.:smile:
> 
> Becky, thanks a lot for your kind words and time for writing..
> 
> I have activated PR and opened bank account.
> I will come back to you with more queries to listen your nice words,
> 
> Thanks,..wishing you all the best.:angel:


No worries!! Happy to help 
Thanks for your kind wishes.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!!!*



tanvilamba said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Apologies for not being active for the las few days.
> 
> Reached Melbourne on Saturday night after a 3 hour flight delay(engine problem:scared::scared
> 
> Now the struggle starts for a job, so anyone of you who could help me with a job in IT including entry level would be really appreciated.
> 
> Hey Becky,
> How is your passport application progressing?
> 
> Hope all of you get your visas soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Hey Tanvi,

How are you darl?? So good to hear from you. Please don't apologize for anything :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb: Just relax and travel a bit then look for a job, Australia is a beautiful country. Have a great life ahead. Thanks for updating us.

I'm waiting for the police verification to be sent back to the RPO. Things have been taking a while with the public holidays and all. Hoping and praying for some movement in the file soon. Thanks for checking up on me. Will definitely update once I know something. Thanks for your kind wishes  
Take Care!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



harmanbeer singh said:


> Hi
> DIP8
> Jus called AHC
> LADY HAS NO clue at all((( nuts)))
> Saying globall standards blah blahhh blahhh changed now to 9-15 months,,, which is a lot offf crappp anyways
> And last thing ur file is within global standards and has to wait a bit longer,,,,
> So frankly ,, d,nt knw
> Wht to do,,
> No clear answer ,, wgen. Or howww


That's BS!! That's all I have to say to the operator's response to you. They are just trying to get people off their backs. They don't give a rat's A** about how we feel or what we and our families must be going through. They are heartless from what I can tell.

Just keep praying and I'm sure you should be hearing something from AHC regarding your case officer allocation very soon.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> That's BS!! That's all I have to say to the operator's response to you. They are just trying to get people off their backs. They don't give a rat's A** about how we feel or what we and our families must be going through. They are heartless from what I can tell.
> 
> Just keep praying and I'm sure you should be hearing something from AHC regarding your case officer allocation very soon.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky..!! Last time wen the CO allication time frame extended to 30 - 31 weeks,, they updated that two days later on their website.. Only u can tell if this is true n if yes then what they will do with the files which are in a final que.. 
Oh god!!! This is the heighf now..
Why they are so heartless..??


----------



## MeeP

harmanbeer singh said:


> ANY UPDATES GUYS????????????????????????????????
> DIP8 (10/1/14
> Tikna 26/12/14
> Meep 9/1/14
> Sakshi 9/1/14
> Asiddique 9/1/14
> 
> Thanksss


Hi Harmanbeer,


No updates .... No CO......


----------



## Maha240606

No visa grants and no CO allocations today!!! Wat a day..


----------



## Becky26

*Very Soon!!*



Maha240606 said:


> Yuck ... after 30 mins of wait period , a lady responded saying the global time period is 12-15 months and ur appl is within standard processing time.. So really it got extended??


Hey Maha240606

I don't think the global processing time frame has increased. If it were so, this change would have been reflected on the DIBP website. I just checked for any possible recent changes on the below mentioned link but couldn't find any:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm

The page still shows the processing time from for offshore applications from high risk countries as 12 months.
Just wait for a bit longer and I'm sure you should be getting the good news soon. Surpreet got her case officer at 32 weeks so maybe next week. 

There isn't much you, your agent or anyone else can do about this issue. Hope this helps. Good Luck!!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky..!! Last time wen the CO allication time frame extended to 30 - 31 weeks,, they updated that two days later on their website.. Only u can tell if this is true n if yes then what they will do with the files which are in a final que..
> Oh god!!! This is the heighf now..
> Why they are so heartless..??


Hey Surpreet,

The change to the case officer allocation time frame was made on July 01, 2014. There is always some change that is implemented on the first day of the financial year, either application fees increase, processing time frame increase, change in processing method.

I highly doubt that AHC can just bring about change in the "Global" processing time as per DIBP. These changes are implemented by DIBP in Australia not the individual high commissions hence the term GLOBAL is used.

I unfortunately don't know the answer to your last question "Why they are so heartless..??" 
Maybe because they like to see people in pain and misery 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## singh87

Hi All,

Thanks for the support. My wife got tourist visa. And finally we are going to be together after marriage.

Very happy.☺

Regards,
Singh87


----------



## Becky26

singh87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for the support. My wife got tourist visa. And finally we are going to be together after marriage☺
> 
> Very happy.
> 
> Regards,
> Singh87


*Great News!!! Congratulations Singh87, have a wonderful time 
Thanks for the update. 
Can you please tell me the date of visitor visa application lodgement ? 
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## ani25588

Highly disappointed with the 'no show' by ahc!
Even after this long weekend they dont come up with some concrete results.. We need more co allocations and grants and final queues! People have been waiting ahc! Wake up!! Plus having read this 12-15 month global crap is all the more angst inflicting..
I really hope they do great things this week and not get used our swearing at them!!

Good luck to all
Ani25588


----------



## singh87

Becky26 said:


> Great News!!! Congratulations Singh87, have a wonderful time
> Thanks for the update.
> Can you please tell me the date of visitor visa application lodgement ?
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky, 

Just submitted the update form. 
Still the application was lodged on 5th Aug and did got request for marriage certificate on 7th Aug from case officer. And it was submitted on the same day. 

But after that nothing came through as per my agent. After a while, I didn't believed her so called immigration myself to confirm. They replied that decision was made on 7th Aug and an email was sent to the agent. I got confused that who is lying but I kept my patience and ask operator to send it again which they did and in few min. my agent the approval letter.

Not sure what happened there but in the end we got the visa and now we are very happy. ☺

Regards, 
Singh87


----------



## Becky26

singh87 said:


> Thanks Becky,
> 
> Just submitted the update form.
> Still the application was lodged on 5th Aug and did got request for marriage certificate on 7th Aug from case officer. And it was submitted on the same day.
> 
> But after that nothing came through as per my agent. After a while, I didn't believed her so called immigration myself to confirm. They replied that decision was made on 7th Aug and an email was sent to the agent. I got confused that who is lying but I kept my patience and ask operator to send it again which they did and in few min. my agent the approval letter.
> 
> Not sure what happened there but in the end we got the visa and now we are very happy. ☺
> 
> Regards,
> Singh87


Hey Singh87,

Thanks a lot for your quick response. I have updated the main SS. 
For the future, make sure you're on your agent head making sure he/she doesn't get lazy, as some of them tend to 

Alls well that ends well. Have a great time with your partner.
Good Luck for the partner visa application. Please do keep us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Hi,

I believe there was a large meeting today which involved most of the COs and Senior COs. My call was answered by an operator after close to 40 minutes and was informed that noone could come to the call due to the said meeting.

Hopefully this only means we will probably see better results over the course of the week.

Goodluck everybody.. and don't lose heart!

Cheers!


----------



## nairdh

singh87 said:


> Thanks Becky,
> 
> Just submitted the update form.
> Still the application was lodged on 5th Aug and did got request for marriage certificate on 7th Aug from case officer. And it was submitted on the same day.
> 
> But after that nothing came through as per my agent. After a while, I didn't believed her so called immigration myself to confirm. They replied that decision was made on 7th Aug and an email was sent to the agent. I got confused that who is lying but I kept my patience and ask operator to send it again which they did and in few min. my agent the approval letter.
> 
> Not sure what happened there but in the end we got the visa and now we are very happy. ☺
> 
> Regards,
> Singh87


Hi Singh87,

I have realised that having migration agent does not really make follow ups easy. I have had to chase my agent time and again to check with AHC for updates which increased my frustration.

So i agree with Becky and suggest you keep close to the timelines on your visa application processing and keep the agents on their feet too. After all you have paid for their services!

Congrats on your visa and good luck! 

- Dhanya


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Hi Singh87,
> 
> I have realised that having migration agent does not really make follow ups easy. I have had to chase my agent time and again to check with AHC for updates which increased my frustration.
> 
> So i agree with Becky and suggest you keep close to the timelines on your visa application processing and keep the agents on their feet too. After all you have paid for their services!
> 
> Congrats on your visa and good luck!
> 
> - Dhanya


Couldn't agree more!! It only adds to the frustration and the communication sometimes becomes more difficult as in the past AHC has refused to update the applicant directly if he/she has assigned a migration lawyer to their application. 

Things go down to s*h*t if the lawyer is a lazy one. They are not cheap either. On average they charge AUD1500-3000 :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:
All they do is make the application, I'm sure we all must've done that at some point in our lives. 

Migration Lawyer CAN work wonders if there is a complication in a case like medical history or previous visa issues.
I guess this is a topic of opinion :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



nairdh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe there was a large meeting today which involved most of the COs and Senior COs. My call was answered by an operator after close to 40 minutes and was informed that noone could come to the call due to the said meeting.
> 
> Hopefully this only means we will probably see better results over the course of the week.
> 
> Goodluck everybody.. and don't lose heart!
> 
> Cheers!


Hey nairdh,

Thanks so much for a valuable update. I hope so too that the working and processing standards will improve. The lack of communication on AHC's end is very annoying and causes a lot of confusion to the applicants.
Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

Hello becky and all

I came to know today my stupied CO has been changed and new Co has not assigned yet. May be next week and secondly about time period has extended to 15 months how rude this. I asked her if I filed application under 12 months, if this applies to me as well..she was anwerless. Please answer me. So many applicants have been through this condition means moving of CO to other . 
Please share your e xperience very valueable to me.... please help becky

regards,
mithi


----------



## Maha240606

mithi1988 said:


> Hello becky and all
> 
> I came to know today my stupied CO has been changed and new Co has not assigned yet. May be next week and secondly about time period has extended to 15 months how rude this. I asked her if I filed application under 12 months, if this applies to me as well..she was anwerless. Please answer me. So many applicants have been through this condition means moving of CO to other .
> Please share your e xperience very valueable to me.... please help becky
> 
> regards,
> mithi


Hi,

Did ur CO herself told about 15 months time frame or u asked her as a doubt and she was answerless? does it sounded like she never knew or she didnt want to answer the truth?


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> Hello becky and all
> 
> I came to know today my stupied CO has been changed and new Co has not assigned yet. May be next week and secondly about time period has extended to 15 months how rude this. I asked her if I filed application under 12 months, if this applies to me as well..she was anwerless. Please answer me. So many applicants have been through this condition means moving of CO to other .
> Please share your e xperience very valueable to me.... please help becky
> 
> regards,
> mithi


Hey mithi,

How are you? Long time mate 
Did you ask the operator why the case officer was changed? :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

This is to everyone, don't worry about the time frame increasing. The day DIBP's website reflects this change, that's when we need start freaking out, until then just take it easy and chill out!!! 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

Sorry maha I have written half, the operator told me ...this 15 months time frame....

hello becky I hope and wish you gonna get your passport by this coming monday and pcc coming week not long for you now, I dont want this15 months apply on you really suffered alot.

I lost my patience now see these operators may afraid of calling CO may be...my CO has been moved to another department and my file is without CO at the moment . Last week almost I hadcalled ahc about 10 times nobody told me.

Regards
mithi
just want to know if this happened to anybody else and how was the experience!


----------



## nairdh

mithi1988 said:


> Sorry maha I have written half, the operator told me ...this 15 months time frame....
> 
> hello becky I hope and wish you gonna get your passport by this coming monday and pcc coming week not long for you now, I dont want this15 months apply on you really suffered alot.
> 
> I lost my patience now see these operators may afraid of calling CO may be...my CO has been moved to another department and my file is without CO at the moment . Last week almost I hadcalled ahc about 10 times nobody told me.
> 
> Regards
> mithi
> just want to know if this happened to anybody else and how was the experience!


Hi Mithi,

My file went through 2 COs and 1 supervisor in a span of 3 months, so I think I am qualified to convince you that there's nothing to worry. The first time there was a change the only reason there was a delay was because it was year end. The next few changes happened within a span of 3 days.

Even then, I suggest you don't take the operators words at face value. Try calling again tomorrow and see if they stick to their "change in CO" and "extended timeline" stories. Ask specific questions like why there has been no email notification regarding the change, etc.

Atleast from my experience, i think you should receive a new CO ASAP ( maybe even tomorrow). I hope this will abate your worries.

Hope this helps and good news comes your way soon

Cheers!
Dhanya


----------



## 496402-dron

Well there are many applications in q , may be other applicants those who are not registered in SS are getting visa , I believed nearly 3000 to 4000 partner visa application lodged from india itself. You can imagine how much load it is. When I went to lodge partner visa file in vfs , in front of me many partner visa application was submitted, 
So lets hope those who are not registered in SS may be getting visa.
Hope for best.


----------



## 496402-dron

Also there is no official statement from government about processing time , 
If it is so they will declare in update in website. Dont just believe those call centre jerks .


----------



## Becky26

*Global Processing Time Frame*



dron said:


> Also there is no official statement from government about processing time ,
> If it is so they will declare in update in website. Dont just believe those call centre jerks .


My Point!! That's exactly what I've been trying to tell everyone on here. Don't freak out just yet! There hasn't been any such announcement by the DIBP. As stated in my post earlier, AHC can't change the global processing time frame (like they change case officers) just cause they are overloaded with applications. 
Such decisions as taken by DIBP in Australia. India is not the only high risk country that will be affected by this change. 
*If the global processing time frame was to increase, it will increase for hundreds of other high risk countries which calls for an OFFICIAL UPDATE from DIBP.* 

Hope this helps everyone calm down a little. DO NOT hold your breath on what the operators tell you. They don't know S*it about how the applications are processed and will say absolutely anything to get the applicant to freak out and off the phone. Just wait and hope for the best.
Good Luck everyone!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*No Change to the Global Processing Time Frame*



mithi1988 said:


> hello becky I hope and wish you gonna get your passport by this coming monday and pcc coming week not long for you now, I dont want this15 months apply on you really suffered alot.


Thanks a lot for your kind wishes. I think we all are suffering here, only difference is I have suffered for a bit longer than most on here 
I guess I've learnt to sit patiently for things to happen as being impatient only makes my blood pressure to rise and gives me hypertension. 
Waiting and praying for things to happen when they are destined to happen ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:

The standard global processing time frame is still 12 months, there has been no update on AHC New Delhi's website or on DIBP website. I've been checking both the websites all day since I came across the post where a member shared the conversation he/she had today with an operator.
Had there been a change, AHC would've updated the time frames on their website just like they updated the case officer allocation time frame.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sandz03

Hi All, 
After this long weekend, hope AHC is wide awake and back on their tip toes.
Hope the meeting of CO's and Senior CO's from yesterday will change the routine way of delaying grants. 
Fingers crossed and hope that we hear about some or many grants today. 
Keep praying and do not loose faith.
As Becky mentioned earlier "Wait and pray for things to happen when they are destined to happen"
Cheers
Sandz.


----------



## tushar3484

Hey Becky

Thanks for adding me to the list, Just a quick one - I applied online , not at the office so please change that 

Also, my wife got asked for medicals as soon as she submitted her application and within 2 3 days her medicals were sent..and by the excel sheet, it doesnt look like this is the case with everyone..:-/


----------



## Jimmy2014

tushar3484 said:


> Hey Becky
> 
> Thanks for adding me to the list, Just a quick one - I applied online , not at the office so please change that
> 
> Also, my wife got asked for medicals as soon as she submitted her application and within 2 3 days her medicals were sent..and by the excel sheet, it doesnt look like this is the case with everyone..:-/


Hey Tushar,

When did your wife apply online ? When you say she got asked to submit her medicals, was it specifically requested via email/phone from AHC or you are talking about the "Organise your health exam" link that appears in the online application :tea:

Once medicals were submitted, the link disappeared and statement (see attached) appeared 


My spouse never got asked after applying online but she has still completed her medicals and results are sent to AHC nonetheless.


----------



## tushar3484

Hey, ya exactly same thing happened , she applied online on 15 march..




Jimmy2014 said:


> Hey Tushar,
> 
> When did your wife apply online ? When you say she got asked to submit her medicals, was it specifically requested via email/phone from AHC or you are talking about the "Organise your health exam" link that appears in the online application :tea:
> 
> Once medicals were submitted, the link disappeared and statement (see attached) appeared
> 
> 
> My spouse never got asked after applying online but she has still completed her medicals and results are sent to AHC nonetheless.


----------



## tushar3484

hey
ya same thing happened , the link disappeared after the medicals were done, 
does that mean she has to do it again ??


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Any update today ??
Waiting


----------



## Rambo911

Dear everyone here & Becky,

Got my visa grant mail today!!!! 
Hope this news will be followed by other good news in the forum soon!  

I'll sincerely pray for all of you!


----------



## netgnus

i am Happy for you. Have fun in Australia


----------



## tikna

MeeP said:


> Hi Harmanbeer,
> 
> 
> No updates .... No CO......


nope


----------



## ani25588

Rambo911 said:


> Dear everyone here & Becky,
> 
> Got my visa grant mail today!!!!
> Hope this news will be followed by other good news in the forum soon!
> 
> I'll sincerely pray for all of you!



Happy news!! Congrats! Have a great life ahead!!


----------



## Maha240606

Rambo911 said:


> Dear everyone here & Becky,
> 
> Got my visa grant mail today!!!!
> Hope this news will be followed by other good news in the forum soon!
> 
> I'll sincerely pray for all of you!


Congrats!!! And let your words come true


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Rambo911 said:


> Dear everyone here & Becky,
> 
> Got my visa grant mail today!!!!
> Hope this news will be followed by other good news in the forum soon!
> 
> I'll sincerely pray for all of you!


Hey rambo911
This is a great news dear.
Congratulations to uh.. So happy for uh.. Have a blessd re union with ur partner.. 
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Rambo911 said:


> Dear everyone here & Becky,
> 
> Got my visa grant mail today!!!!
> Hope this news will be followed by other good news in the forum soon!
> 
> I'll sincerely pray for all of you!


Congrates I told uuuuu:hippie:


----------



## harmanbeer singh

harmanbeer singh said:


> Congrates I told uuuuu:hippie:


Now raman Get readyyyyainkiller:


----------



## 496402-dron

Many Congratulations for visa grant.


----------



## harmanbeer singh

No co YETTT

wht should we do...
I sent an email yesterday ,, DEMANDIND eXPLANATION,,
hOPE THEY rEPLY SOON


----------



## Maha240606

harmanbeer singh said:


> No co YETTT
> 
> wht should we do...
> I sent an email yesterday ,, DEMANDIND eXPLANATION,,
> hOPE THEY rEPLY SOON


hi harmanbeer singh,

To whom did you email regarding this issue (email id) and what explanation did u ask them?? regarding the CO allocation or the 15 months process issue?? lets hope AHC soon does something in favour...


----------



## Dip8

Rambo911 said:


> Dear everyone here & Becky,
> 
> Got my visa grant mail today!!!!
> Hope this news will be followed by other good news in the forum soon!
> 
> I'll sincerely pray for all of you!


Congrats Rambo
Happy reunion nd have fun in Aus

Cheers,
Dip


----------



## Becky26

*Medicals*



tushar3484 said:


> Hey Becky
> 
> Thanks for adding me to the list, Just a quick one - I applied online , not at the office so please change that
> 
> Also, my wife got asked for medicals as soon as she submitted her application and within 2 3 days her medicals were sent..and by the excel sheet, it doesnt look like this is the case with everyone..:-/


Hey tushar,

Thanks for the correction. I have made the requested change to your application details now.

Not sure if the HAP ID issuing process is the same for paper and online applications but there have been many paper applicants who have been requested for medicals not long after the DOL. 
In my case as well, I was requested for medicals 2 days after AHC received my application. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Nikita Ag

Hi All,

I called up AHC to find out the status of my application today and was told that my file is not yet sent to final queue. I read previous post by Mithi which says that the CO has moved to another dept. the operator however did not tell me about this. She told me about the new processing time being 12-15 months. Do you think I should call them again and ask if the CO has moved to other dept and to grant me a new CO ?

Thanks,
Nikita


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Rambo911 said:


> Dear everyone here & Becky,
> 
> Got my visa grant mail today!!!!
> Hope this news will be followed by other good news in the forum soon!
> 
> I'll sincerely pray for all of you!


*Fiiiiiiiiiiiinally a Grant!! Phewwwww
Many Many Congratulations Rambo911!!!!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: 
Wish you a lovely re-union and a wonderful life ahead. 

Thanks for sharing such a great news with us. God Bless You!!!!
Have a safe and fun flight!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## human1234

Rambo911 said:


> Dear everyone here & Becky,
> 
> Got my visa grant mail today!!!!
> Hope this news will be followed by other good news in the forum soon!
> 
> I'll sincerely pray for all of you!


Congrats Rambo Rambo

Its a great news ... have nice life ahead 

Cheers
Human


----------



## Becky26

Nikita Ag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called up AHC to find out the status of my application today and was told that my file is not yet sent to final queue. I read previous post by Mithi which says that the CO has moved to another dept. the operator however did not tell me about this. She told me about the new processing time being 12-15 months. Do you think I should call them again and ask if the CO has moved to other dept and to grant me a new CO ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nikita


Hey Nikita,

I think you should call them again and ask them 
1. the details of your case officer and 
2. why you weren't notified of this change? 
3. And also ask why they are telling everyone of the time frame being increased when no such information is been updated neither on their website nor DIBP's website?

They should be assigning a new case officer to your case very soon, most probably today or in a couple of days.
Good Luck!! I hope you get some good news soon.
Please do share with us what AHC tells you when you call them, I'm very keen to know the answers to the above mentioned questions.
Thanks for your update, appreciate your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Hi everyone

Really feeling alone n dishearten today , uts more than a month for CO allocation n almost 20 days for additional docs ... still no reply from my CO or from ahc ... I called n emailed them but no reponse ... I don't know what to do n its so frustrating. ..
How ling they gonna take ?


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*
*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
harman87--------------------90--------------------------310lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------78-------------------------330
apg12-------------------------74--------------------------267
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------54--------------------------258lane:
tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259lane:
Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257lane:
Sam88----------------------48---------------------------256lane:
Rambo911------------------51---------------------------267lane:
rahul85---------------------48---------------------------253
Priya10---------------------48---------------------------253
raman0082000-------------46--------------------------267
harsingh--------------------43--------------------------251
Sandy123------------------42--------------------------244
sandz03--------------------42-------------------------265
desai369-------------------36-------------------------246
vineetbabbar--------------35--------------------------245
Dairy milk 28/11-----------29--------------------------238
srini.naik--------------------27-------------------------238
Naomi-----------------------24-------------------------291
ani25588-------------------15--------------------------222
vsoni88---------------------14-------------------------285
nairdh-----------------------11-------------------------280
rajella_1988---------------11---------------------------239
Surpreet kaur-------------11---------------------------238
Pari A-----------------------06-------------------------239


7 gone, 19 more to go. Good Luck everyone!!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hi everyone
Reading all the posts i just came to knw that operatrs are telling to every applicatants who calls AHC dat the time frame has now change to 12-15 months.
Yestrday i read a post where a member share that the time frame is 9 - 15 mnths..
Today as nikita calls AHC she is telling about 12-15 months.. 
Infact there is no change in the immigration website..
My queries are
1. If the time frame really changed then what is the exact time is it 9-15 mnths or is it 12-15 mnths...??
2. It the time frame really changed then what they will do with the file which are in a final que as dec applicants have completed 8 mnths since their DOL..?
3. Is the new time frame will impliment to the old applicants too who logded their file before the time frame increase..?
Thanks in advance
Becky i would really appreciate if can ans..
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



human1234 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Really feeling alone n dishearten today , uts more than a month for CO allocation n almost 20 days for additional docs ... still no reply from my CO or from ahc ... I called n emailed them but no reponse ... I don't know what to do n its so frustrating. ..
> How ling they gonna take ?


Don't worry human!! Happy news is not too far away. Praying you and your partner. Hang in there. 
Have you called AHC yet to find out what's happening with your file? AHC needs to be reminded that you are waiting for your visa. 

Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*No Change to the Global Processing Time Frame*



Becky26 said:


> My Point!! That's exactly what I've been trying to tell everyone on here. Don't freak out just yet! There hasn't been any such announcement by the DIBP. As stated in my post earlier, AHC can't change the global processing time frame (like they change case officers) just cause they are overloaded with applications.
> Such decisions as taken by DIBP in Australia. India is not the only high risk country that will be affected by this change.
> *If the global processing time frame was to increase, it will increase for hundreds of other high risk countries which calls for an OFFICIAL UPDATE from DIBP.*
> 
> Hope this helps everyone calm down a little. DO NOT hold your breath on what the operators tell you. They don't know S*it about how the applications are processed and will say absolutely anything to get the applicant to freak out and off the phone. Just wait and hope for the best.
> Good Luck everyone!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi everyone
> Reading all the posts i just came to knw that operatrs are telling to every applicatants who calls AHC dat the time frame has now change to 12-15 months.
> Yestrday i read a post where a member share that the time frame is 9 - 15 mnths..
> Today as nikita calls AHC she is telling about 12-15 months..
> Infact there is no change in the immigration website..
> My queries are
> 1. If the time frame really changed then what is the exact time is it 9-15 mnths or is it 12-15 mnths...??
> 2. It the time frame really changed then what they will do with the file which are in a final que as dec applicants have completed 8 mnths since their DOL..?
> 3. Is the new time frame will impliment to the old applicants too who logded their file before the time frame increase..?
> Thanks in advance
> Becky i would really appreciate if can ans..
> Regards
> Surpreet


Forgot how many times I've posted this on the thread now since yesterday, doesn't matter I'll post it again :-
*Guys there has been no change of processing time so far.*
Department of Immigration and Border Patrol:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm

Australian High Commission, New Delhi:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

If the processing time frames were changed, both these websites would be reflecting this "so called increase".
Don't panic!!! The global processing time frame is 12 months.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> Forgot how many times I've posted this on the thread now since yesterday, doesn't matter I'll post it again :-
> *Guys there has been no change of processing time so far.*
> Department of Immigration and Border Patrol:-
> https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm
> 
> Australian High Commission, New Delhi:-
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
> 
> If the processing time frames were changed, both these websites would be reflecting this "so called increase".
> Don't panic!!! The global processing time frame is 12 months.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Yeah darling..
Even i visited both the website last day n today too.. There are no changes regarding the time frame.. But the operatr's responses are making everybody panic.. Its jst make evrbdy freak out.


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Yeah darling..
> Even i visited both the website last day n today too.. There are no changes regarding the time frame.. But the operatr's responses are making everybody panic.. Its jst make evrbdy freak out.


The operators will say anything to get the applicants off the phone. So don't believe what they tell you. Unless you see it for yourself on DIBP's and on AHC's website.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Priya10

Dear Becky and all,

Got my visa today. Thanks a lot to all the members of the forum especially Becky. Well as the saying goes " Kar bhala toh ho bhala" , so all your hardwork in keeping everyone updated will show fruit in some form or the other. Good luck to all.

By the way Becky the CO that informed me about my file being put to final queue was 15 and the CO in the visa grant letter was 1 .


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Priya10 said:


> Dear Becky and all,
> 
> Got my visa today. Thanks a lot to all the members of the forum especially Becky. Well as the saying goes " Kar bhala toh ho bhala" , so all your hardwork in keeping everyone updated will show fruit in some form or the other. Good luck to all.
> 
> By the way Becky the CO that informed me about my file being put to final queue was 15 and the CO in the visa grant letter was 1 .


*2nd Grant for today!!
Many Many Congratulations Priya!!!!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Wish you a lovely re-union and a wonderful life ahead. 

Thanks for sharing such a great news with us. God Bless You!!!!
Thanks a lot for your kind words, appreciate it. Have a safe and fun flight!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*
*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
harman87--------------------90--------------------------310lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------78-------------------------330
apg12-------------------------74--------------------------267
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------54--------------------------258lane:
tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259lane:
Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257lane:
Sam88----------------------48---------------------------256lane:
Rambo911------------------51---------------------------267lane:
rahul85---------------------48---------------------------253
Priya10---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
raman0082000-------------46--------------------------267
harsingh--------------------43--------------------------251
Sandy123------------------42--------------------------244
sandz03--------------------42-------------------------265
desai369-------------------36-------------------------246
vineetbabbar--------------35--------------------------245
Dairy milk 28/11-----------29--------------------------238
srini.naik--------------------27-------------------------238
Naomi-----------------------24-------------------------291
ani25588-------------------15--------------------------222
vsoni88---------------------14-------------------------285
nairdh-----------------------11-------------------------280
rajella_1988---------------11---------------------------239
Surpreet kaur-------------11---------------------------238
Pari A-----------------------06-------------------------239


8 gone, 18 more to go. Good Luck everyone!!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Priya10

Becky26 said:


> *2nd Grant for today!!
> Many Many Congratulations Priya!!!!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Wish you a lovely re-union and a wonderful life ahead.
> 
> Thanks for sharing such a great news with us. God Bless You!!!!
> Thanks a lot for your kind words, appreciate it. Have a safe and fun flight!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


Thanks Becky, much appreciated.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Priya10 said:


> Dear Becky and all,
> 
> Got my visa today. Thanks a lot to all the members of the forum especially Becky. Well as the saying goes " Kar bhala toh ho bhala" , so all your hardwork in keeping everyone updated will show fruit in some form or the other. Good luck to all.
> 
> By the way Becky the CO that informed me about my file being put to final queue was 15 and the CO in the visa grant letter was 1 .


Heyy
Congratulations to uh dear.. So happy to hear 2 good news today..
Have a safe flight n have fun in aus.. Have a great life with ur partner in a beautiful country. 
Take care


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> *UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*
> *SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
> harman87--------------------90--------------------------310lane:
> Jyoti10-----------------------78-------------------------330
> apg12-------------------------74--------------------------267
> kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
> remya3012------------------54--------------------------258lane:
> tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259lane:
> Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257lane:
> Sam88----------------------48---------------------------256lane:
> Rambo911------------------51---------------------------267lane:
> rahul85---------------------48---------------------------253
> Priya10---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
> raman0082000-------------46--------------------------267
> harsingh--------------------43--------------------------251
> Sandy123------------------42--------------------------244
> sandz03--------------------42-------------------------265
> desai369-------------------36-------------------------246
> vineetbabbar--------------35--------------------------245
> Dairy milk 28/11-----------29--------------------------238
> srini.naik--------------------27-------------------------238
> Naomi-----------------------24-------------------------291
> ani25588-------------------15--------------------------222
> vsoni88---------------------14-------------------------285
> nairdh-----------------------11-------------------------280
> rajella_1988---------------11---------------------------239
> Surpreet kaur-------------11---------------------------238
> Pari A-----------------------06-------------------------239
> 
> 
> 8 gone, 18 more to go. Good Luck everyone!!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Tickling 😜😜
Thanx for the updated prediction list darling..


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Priya10 said:


> Dear Becky and all,
> 
> Got my visa today. Thanks a lot to all the members of the forum especially Becky. Well as the saying goes " Kar bhala toh ho bhala" , so all your hardwork in keeping everyone updated will show fruit in some form or the other. Good luck to all.
> 
> By the way Becky the CO that informed me about my file being put to final queue was 15 and the CO in the visa grant letter was 1 .


Kindly share with us ur exact date when u got ur file in a final que...
Thanx


----------



## Dip8

2 grants today.
No CO allocation in 2 days.
Come on AHC , we need some moment in CO allocation as well.
So stressed since yesterday abt the time frame increment news
Hope its fake news and we all get visas within 8,9 months.

Cheers,
Dip


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Any update Jyoti10? Praying for your grant ray2:ray2:
Look forward to your reply. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Dip8 said:


> 2 grants today.
> No CO allocation in 2 days.
> Come on AHC , we need some moment in CO allocation as well.
> So stressed since yesterday abt the time frame increment news
> Hope its fake news and we all get visas within 8,9 months.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dip


I too hope it to be fake because as u see the spreadsheet, most of the December applicants are getting their visas.. So if we calculate in that manner, if they say processing time is 12-15 months, then will they sit ideal for another 5-8 months without processing anything ?? (for jan applicants its 7th month going on).. I just think that they will process all the applicants in final queue by granting them visas and then forward with CO allocations for jan applicants (my guess )


----------



## human1234

Priya10 said:


> Dear Becky and all,
> 
> Got my visa today. Thanks a lot to all the members of the forum especially Becky. Well as the saying goes " Kar bhala toh ho bhala" , so all your hardwork in keeping everyone updated will show fruit in some form or the other. Good luck to all.
> 
> By the way Becky the CO that informed me about my file being put to final queue was 15 and the CO in the visa grant letter was 1 .


Congrats da , hapoy reunion n best of luck for ahead

Regards
Human


----------



## human1234

Maha240606 said:


> I too hope it to be fake because as u see the spreadsheet, most of the December applicants are getting their visas.. So if we calculate in that manner, if they say processing time is 12-15 months, then will they sit ideal for another 5-8 months without processing anything ?? (for jan applicants its 7th month going on).. I just think that they will process all the applicants in final queue by granting them visas and then forward with CO allocations for jan applicants
> 
> Human1234 ::::::::::
> 
> When I see dec applicants getging grants I really cheared up n sad too as I am on of them but a bit position of my application vary , not even reached to final que , n then ahc take almist 2 months or even more for grant ...
> Me n my spouse as really going fir hard time as we don't know how would we plan the delivery of our baby..
> 
> Frustration has gone to another level nw..
> I know the only thing I can do is only wait but at least typing in here I can share my feelings here
> 
> Human1234


----------



## Dip8

human1234 said:


> Congrats da , hapoy reunion n best of luck for ahead
> 
> Regards
> Human


Plz check ur inbox.
Thanks

Dip


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Any update apg12 regarding your application? Been 75 days since DOQ for you.
Look forward your reply. Praying for your grant.
Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Blue Bird

Hi Guys,
I have one query
*I have lodged my 190 visa application on 16th July without my spouse and kids. Can I add my spouse and kids now before CO allocation?*

Because, I found no difference while applying myself except fee.

Guys please advise I have to take quick decision.


----------



## Becky26

*Adding Family Members to 190 Visa Application*



Blue Bird said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have one query
> *I have lodged my 190 visa application on 16th July without my spouse and kids. Can I add my spouse and kids now before CO allocation?*
> 
> Because, I found no difference while applying myself except fee.
> 
> Guys please advise I have to take quick decision.


I don't have any experience with 190 visa applications. But from what I've read on various other forums, wife and dependent children can be added to the application before a decision is made on your application.

Found this on DIBP website:-
*"You can also add your partner and dependent children to your application at any time until your visa is decided."*
Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
Click on "Visa Applicants" tab then ------> Including family members.

I'd suggest you do this ASAP, before a decision is made.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Priya10

Surpreet kaur said:


> Kindly share with us ur exact date when u got ur file in a final que...
> Thanx


Hi surpreet,

My dol was 10th dec 2013. My file was put in final queue on 2nd July and visa granted today.Hope this helps.

Hope u get your visa soon.

Cheers
Priya


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Priya10 said:


> Hi surpreet,
> 
> My dol was 10th dec 2013. My file was put in final queue on 2nd July and visa granted today.Hope this helps.
> 
> Hope u get your visa soon.
> 
> Cheers
> Priya


Thnx a lot priya.. Gud luck


----------



## rahul85

Dear all..mail arrives today..golden as we say..got the GRANT..thanks to all for all post suggestions and support ..not a single post wud have i skipped since i joined..sincerely pray for becky and all members..just keep the hope, believe in god and he will too..i guess priya10 n me had same dol queue and grant..
Becky u r not only the best support here but a good hearted soul too..u will get it soon..becky i was thinking to make a fb page for all of us and join there n we shall gather smday in oz land..gudluck to all of u strong souls again for co queue abd grants..melb here i come 

love n regards n ssa to all
Rahul


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



rahul85 said:


> Dear all..mail arrives today..golden as we say..got the GRANT..thanks to all for all post suggestions and support ..not a single post wud have i skipped since i joined..sincerely pray for becky and all members..just keep the hope, believe in god and he will too..i guess priya10 n me had same dol queue and grant..
> Becky u r not only the best support here but a good hearted soul too..u will get it soon..becky i was thinking to make a fb page for all of us and join there n we shall gather smday in oz land..gudluck to all of u strong souls again for co queue abd grants..melb here i come
> 
> love n regards n ssa to all
> Rahul


*3rd Grant for August 20, 2014!!! What a wonderful day we've had, showers of blessings!!!!
Many Many Congratulations Rahul!!!!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Wish you a lovely re-union and a wonderful life ahead. 

Thanks for sharing such a great news with us. God Bless You!!!!
Thanks a lot for your kind words, appreciate it. Have a safe and fun flight!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*
*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
harman87--------------------90--------------------------310lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------78-------------------------330
apg12-------------------------74--------------------------267
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------54--------------------------258lane:
tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259lane:
Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257lane:
Sam88----------------------48---------------------------256lane:
Rambo911------------------51---------------------------267lane:
rahul85---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
Priya10---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
raman0082000-------------46--------------------------267
harsingh--------------------43--------------------------251
Sandy123------------------42--------------------------244
sandz03--------------------42-------------------------265
desai369-------------------36-------------------------246
vineetbabbar--------------35--------------------------245
Dairy milk 28/11-----------29--------------------------238
srini.naik--------------------27-------------------------238
Naomi-----------------------24-------------------------291
ani25588-------------------15--------------------------222
vsoni88---------------------14-------------------------285
nairdh-----------------------11-------------------------280
rajella_1988---------------11---------------------------239
Surpreet kaur-------------11---------------------------238
Pari A-----------------------06-------------------------239


9 gone, 17 more to go. Good Luck everyone!!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rahul85

Thank you becky..sleep deprived today apparantely..lol..will keep checking on it until u get it x


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*

Next in line to get their visas:-
1. Jyoti10 
2. apg12
3. raman0082000
4. harsingh
5. Sandy123 and 
6. sandz03

Good Luck to you, hope today there are more applicants getting off the list 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

rahul85 said:


> Thank you becky..sleep deprived today apparantely..lol..will keep checking on it until u get it x


Very happy for you 

Who is sleep deprived? You or me....LOL :lol::lol::lol::lol:
Thanks for the kind gesture, I feel so loved. Everyone here is so kind to me :hug::hug::hug::hug:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## apg12

Hi Becky
No update... still waiting for this I.T problem to be fixed. I think that they are waiting until September 24th to give us our visa and give PR because by then we would have been married 2 years and have a child. Just have to sit tight and wait! Have you got your passport yet? You deserve your visa more than anyone! I hope it comes soon for you.


----------



## Jimmy2014

Congratulations to everyone who got their visa 

3 in one day :jaw:
Hopefully case officers keep up the good work :spider:


----------



## tushar3484

hey congrats to all who got their visa grants today..i have been reading this forum since march but never joined..i always thought becky is the one who works with expatforums and gives suggestions to everyone..lol
never realised shes one of us 

Thanks becky for doing this hard work, it really means a lot to everyone. a ray of hope 

Everyone who got their visa and arranged their tickets , welcome to Australia  its a beautiful country and u all gonna love it  

I work for a IT recruitment company here so let me know if anyone is lookin for any job in IT, i ll try my level best


----------



## sandz03

sandz03 said:


> Hi All,
> After this long weekend, hope AHC is wide awake and back on their tip toes.
> Hope the meeting of CO's and Senior CO's from yesterday will change the routine way of delaying grants.
> Fingers crossed and hope that we hear about some or many grants today.
> Keep praying and do not loose faith.
> As Becky mentioned earlier "Wait and pray for things to happen when they are destined to happen"
> Cheers
> Sandz.


Hooray..!!:llama:
AHC has changed their routine way ...our prayers are being answered. 
Congrats to all those who got their visas granted. 
Hoping to see more grants happening and even sooner CO getting allocated to applicants awaiting for DOQ. 

hifi :hand:

My prayers for all and especially Becky.ray2:ray2:ray2:
Cheers
Sandz


----------



## sandz03

tushar3484 said:


> hey congrats to all who got their visa grants today..i have been reading this forum since march but never joined..i always thought becky is the one who works with expatforums and gives suggestions to everyone..lol
> never realised shes one of us
> 
> Thanks becky for doing this hard work, it really means a lot to everyone. a ray of hope
> 
> Everyone who got their visa and arranged their tickets , welcome to Australia  its a beautiful country and u all gonna love it
> 
> I work for a IT recruitment company here so let me know if anyone is lookin for any job in IT, i ll try my level best


Hey Tushar, 

Thats really kind of you to help others. 
There was a user called Tanvilamba who is in search of IT jobs, kindly search for his/her recent posts. and please extend your help if possible. 

Unfortunately I work in the construction industry Melbourne, hence I could not be of any help. 

Cheers 
Sandz:music:


----------



## rajella_1988

Congrats to everyone whose got their visa granted. Wish you a happy life ahead with your partners. And becky I study your case too. It's really sad you have to wait that long for your visa. I pray for you to god you will get your visa as soon as possible. Wish you a luck hopefully you got your passport arranged and got your visa granted soon 
Best of luck


----------



## ashran

tushar3484 said:


> hey congrats to all who got their visa grants today..i have been reading this forum since march but never joined..i always thought becky is the one who works with expatforums and gives suggestions to everyone..lol
> never realised shes one of us
> 
> Thanks becky for doing this hard work, it really means a lot to everyone. a ray of hope
> 
> Everyone who got their visa and arranged their tickets , welcome to Australia  its a beautiful country and u all gonna love it
> 
> I work for a IT recruitment company here so let me know if anyone is lookin for any job in IT, i ll try my level best


Hi Tushar,

Could you pass me your LinkedIn profile link? (Preferably drop me a PM) 

PS: Even i work in IT and will be migrating by this year end (hopefully).

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## Sharmaabhi

tushar3484 said:


> hey
> ya same thing happened , the link disappeared after the medicals were done,
> does that mean she has to do it again ??


Disappearance of the health examination link means that the medicals are accepted by AHC / DIBP and there is no need to re-appear for medicals.


----------



## ShilpaHK

Hi Guysss....

Very happy to see Visa grants...

Lets hope the same for rest of the applicants ....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Also, it would be really a great help if all the members update their status as we can see a few of them blank..

May God bless all the members a quick grant ...


Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## dude41562

i just applied last week online and attached documents but i am not sure what should i write about nature of the couple's household, mutual commitment, social aspecs as i left india after one month of my marriage. please help me what should i write about this


----------



## ShilpaHK

Guys....

Can anyone suggest any tips/better format for submitting communication history...:decision:



Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hi,

How can you write now after submission, payment and uploading docs in your application as it has to be written within online application before submission???




dude41562 said:


> i just applied last week online and attached documents but i am not sure what should i write about nature of the couple's household, mutual commitment, social aspecs as i left india after one month of my marriage. please help me what should i write about this


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hi,

You can go for
1. whatsapp chat history (by emailing the conversation to yourself), exchaged 
2. emails history (open emails in google chrome, give print command and then save them in PDF format instead of printing them. Then combine / merge all PDF format emails in single file by using mergepdf.com or thru software)
3. Phone call records (mobile bill with call details showing your spouse's contact number).
4. skype chat / video chat history

and many more...




ShilpaHK said:


> Guys....
> 
> Can anyone suggest any tips/better format for submitting communication history...:decision:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shilpa


----------



## KG_AUS

*Additional doc requested*

Hey all,

My received an email today requesting a color scanned/certified PCC as the currently uploaded one was not color scanned before getting certified.

Now I am in the process of getting that color scanned. I was asked to upload the file back to IMMI account and then call the CO. So I hoping to get this done in the next couple of hours.

@becky26 - Submitted a SS update form with CO details.

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## Jimmy2014

KG_AUS said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My received an email today requesting a color scanned/certified PCC as the currently uploaded one was not color scanned before getting certified.
> 
> Now I am in the process of getting that color scanned. I was asked to upload the file back to IMMI account and then call the CO. So I hoping to get this done in the next couple of hours.
> 
> @becky26 - Submitted a SS update form with CO details.
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


 Good to know that your CO is currently progressing your application 

But it's little strange that they are asking for a certified copy of PCC considering the requirement is to provide 'original' PCC. 

Nonetheless, it's good to know :eyebrows:


----------



## raman0082000

Hi all

just got a call from AHC and the lady asked me questions like date of marriage where do we two meet?i told dem all. and den she asked me on ur application u wrote u two met at 1 jan and u were in australia that time.i think my agent have put the wrong info in the file.i m pretty confused now.it might affect my file as she said u have given wrong info in the file.

any suggestions as she said i was about to take desicion on your file.


----------



## KG_AUS

Jimmy2014 said:


> Good to know that your CO is currently progressing your application
> 
> But it's little strange that they are asking for a certified copy of PCC considering the requirement is to provide 'original' PCC.
> 
> Nonetheless, it's good to know :eyebrows:


Hey,

You are not required to provide original PCC for online applications, was the same for my PR few years back.

Don't know why they need color though!

Regards,
KG_Aus


----------



## Dip8

*Co*

Hii All,
Any jan applicant got CO allocated????
Preety frustrating!!!!!!
As u see dec applicants getting their visa grants.
Nd jan applicants waiting for CO, what will SCO's do after finishing grants to dec applications? 
No Co allocation this week so far.
Has anyone called AHC?
Gud luck guys.
Hope to hear good news soon.

Cheers ,
Dip


----------



## Surpreet kaur

KG_AUS said:


> Hey,
> 
> You are not required to provide original PCC for online applications, was the same for my PR few years back.
> 
> Don't know why they need color though!
> 
> Regards,
> KG_Aus


Hey 
Yeah man..
My CO too ask for the color n notarised pcc. Dont know why but it was easily done.. I would advice you to notarise ur pcc too at a same time 😊
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## KG_AUS

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey
> Yeah man..
> My CO too ask for the color n notarised pcc. Dont know why but it was easily done.. I would advice you to notarise ur pcc too at a same time ?de0a
> Regards
> Surpreet


Ya, thanks. I will be uploading color certified only. And we have same CO s.


----------



## Jimmy2014

raman0082000 said:


> Hi all
> 
> just got a call from AHC and the lady asked me questions like date of marriage where do we two meet?i told dem all. and den she asked me on ur application u wrote u two met at 1 jan and u were in australia that time.i think my agent have put the wrong info in the file.i m pretty confused now.it might affect my file as she said u have given wrong info in the file.
> 
> any suggestions as she said i was about to take desicion on your file.


Oh that's really unfortunate. You should call your agent immediately to clarify. 

Do you have a copy of your application that your agent submitted to AHC ? 

What did she say when she ended the conversation with you ? 

You should provide accurate information to her and if you can back it up with some evidence [for e.g. any photos or Stat declaration (affidavits) from your parents and friends) then it would help the matter. 

As far as I know, the rule is even though agent provided the wrong info, you are still held accountable for it. It's unfair but that's how they treat these situations. 


Information from DIBP website (not trying to scare you but just stating the facts)

*What will happen if I provide false or misleading information with my visa application?*

Short Answer
If we find that you provided a bogus document or false or misleading information with your visa application:


we might refuse your visa application 
we might prevent you from being granted another visa for three years and, if your visa has already been granted, we might cancel it.
 Remember that you are responsible for the information included in your application, even if someone else completes it for you.


----------



## ani25588

raman0082000 said:


> Hi all
> 
> just got a call from AHC and the lady asked me questions like date of marriage where do we two meet?i told dem all. and den she asked me on ur application u wrote u two met at 1 jan and u were in australia that time.i think my agent have put the wrong info in the file.i m pretty confused now.it might affect my file as she said u have given wrong info in the file.
> 
> any suggestions as she said i was about to take desicion on your file.


Hi raman

The first thing is talk to your agent for the big blunder they have committed.. Ask them fir a suggestion and that they need to contact the co for clarifications. The co s are very particular about time n dates. They trivked me throughout the interviews on dates.. Maybe you could have manipulated the story at that time. I dont know. Your file is at the finalmost stage. Ask your agent to clarify asap as to what has been done n uploaded in your file. Goodluck. Keep us posted. And kindly go through your forms again. It is you and your partner who must know the details clearly. And tell your partner to be ready witj exact info you gave so that atleasy what you said is taken as genuine irrespective of the wrong date given in the application. Partner might also get a call

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## human1234

rahul85 said:


> Dear all..mail arrives today..golden as we say..got the GRANT..thanks to all for all post suggestions and support ..not a single post wud have i skipped since i joined..sincerely pray for becky and all members..just keep the hope, believe in god and he will too..i guess priya10 n me had same dol queue and grant..
> Becky u r not only the best support here but a good hearted soul too..u will get it soon..becky i was thinking to make a fb page for all of us and join there n we shall gather smday in oz land..gudluck to all of u strong souls again for co queue abd grants..melb here i come
> 
> love n regards n ssa to all
> Rahul


Congrats rahul ;; happy reunion


----------



## apg12

Hi Raman
This is from immi website - You can provide more information to us at any time until a decision is made on the application. If you want to correct information you provided, use: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf

I really hope this works out for you


----------



## Sandy123

Hi All,

Finally much awaited news. My wife got her visa today!!. Thank you all for your support.
This forum has been of immense help!!!! Hope you all get your visas soon.

Cheers
Sandy123


----------



## loveforever

*hi raman*

hello raman 
sorry to hear but dont worry just fill 1023form ( i think) and update it.
agents r fool so read everything bfre sign 

one question did the sco called u bcoz ur file was in final queue and did ur partner receive any call and did u receive call first time?

please reply

hi becky i m fine mrt date is on 28/08 next week hope everything go fine


----------



## Dip8

Sandy123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally much awaited news. My wife got her visa today!!. Thank you all for your support.
> This forum has been of immense help!!!! Hope you all get your visas soon.
> 
> Cheers
> Sandy123


Congrats Sandy, happy reunion.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Sandy123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally much awaited news. My wife got her visa today!!. Thank you all for your support.
> This forum has been of immense help!!!! Hope you all get your visas soon.
> 
> Cheers
> Sandy123


Hey
Congratulation to you dear
Have a great life ahead..


----------



## raman0082000

Hi 


after all the drama happened today my wife got her visa today.today called me and my wife and luckily our statements did match.thank you everyone for your constant support.

Becky ur day is not far away either .i wish all u al d best and hope al d people do help each other like u do.

loveforever
thanks for ur suggestion mate appreciated.

ani25588 


as u said we both got a call

gud luck everyone


----------



## harsingh

Hello Becky and All,

Got the visa grant today!!
Yayyy!!!

Looks like a golden week with grants and grants

Thanks to all for their support. I will be visiting regularly.

Thanks 

Regards


----------



## Surpreet kaur

raman0082000 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> after all the drama happened today my wife got her visa today.today called me and my wife and luckily our statements did match.thank you everyone for your constant support.
> 
> Becky ur day is not far away either .i wish all u al d best and hope al d people do help each other like u do.
> 
> loveforever
> thanks for ur suggestion mate appreciated.
> 
> 
> ani25588
> 
> 
> as u said we both got a call
> 
> gud luck everyone



Hey
Congratulations
So happy for uh guyz.. 
Gud luck n happy re union
Surpreet


----------



## Jimmy2014

3 visas today


----------



## Surpreet kaur

harsingh said:


> Hello Becky and All,
> 
> Got the visa grant today!!
> Yayyy!!!
> 
> Looks like a golden week with grants and grants
> 
> Thanks to all for their support. I will be visiting regularly.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards


Hey 
Congratulations dear... 
Woooowww today is a lucky day mite
Have a great life ahead..


----------



## ani25588

raman0082000 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> after all the drama happened today my wife got her visa today.today called me and my wife and luckily our statements did match.thank you everyone for your constant support.
> 
> Becky ur day is not far away either .i wish all u al d best and hope al d people do help each other like u do.
> 
> loveforever
> thanks for ur suggestion mate appreciated.
> 
> ani25588
> 
> 
> as u said we both got a call
> 
> gud luck everyone


Hey raman!!
Thank god it got handled!!
M glad you both were ready for this call today!
Congratulations! 
Happy for you! Have a superb life ahead!

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## ani25588

harsingh said:


> Hello Becky and All,
> 
> Got the visa grant today!!
> Yayyy!!!
> 
> Looks like a golden week with grants and grants
> 
> Thanks to all for their support. I will be visiting regularly.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards


Comgratulations and celebrations! Haha!! Have a happy blessed life aheAd!! 
Big day again!


----------



## human1234

Sandy123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally much awaited news. My wife got her visa today!!. Thank you all for your support.
> This forum has been of immense help!!!! Hope you all get your visas soon.
> 
> Cheers
> Sandy123


Congrats sandy , happy reunion 
Have a great life ahead

Cheers 
Human


----------



## human1234

raman0082000 said:


> Hi
> 
> after all the drama happened today my wife got her visa today.today called me and my wife and luckily our statements did match.thank you everyone for your constant support.
> 
> Becky ur day is not far away either .i wish all u al d best and hope al d people do help each other like u do.
> 
> loveforever
> thanks for ur suggestion mate appreciated.
> 
> ani25588
> 
> as u said we both got a call
> 
> gud luck everyone


Congrats raman n ur wife too 

Party party 
... Happy reunion
Have great life ahead
Cheers
Human


----------



## human1234

harsingh said:


> Hello Becky and All,
> 
> Got the visa grant today!!
> Yayyy!!!
> 
> Looks like a golden week with grants and grants
> 
> Thanks to all for their support. I will be visiting regularly.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards


Congrats fella... have a great life ahead .. dont forget to pray for us.. 

Cheers
Human


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



apg12 said:


> Hi Becky
> No update... still waiting for this I.T problem to be fixed. I think that they are waiting until September 24th to give us our visa and give PR because by then we would have been married 2 years and have a child. Just have to sit tight and wait! Have you got your passport yet? You deserve your visa more than anyone! I hope it comes soon for you.


Hey apg12,

Thanks for your reply. I doubt they will give you the subclass 100 straightaway. The applicant must be in a relationship with their partner for 3 years or 2 years if there is a child from the relationship *AT THE TIME of application* not after the application.

That way I'm eligible for PR right now as I've been together with my husband for over 3 years, I will too get my 309 first and then will be re-assessed for subclass 100 on the completion of the 2 year provisional period.
Hope this helps. Good Luck! ray2:ray2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tushar3484 said:


> hey congrats to all who got their visa grants today..i have been reading this forum since march but never joined..i always thought becky is the one who works with expatforums and gives suggestions to everyone..lol
> never realised shes one of us
> 
> Thanks becky for doing this hard work, it really means a lot to everyone. a ray of hope
> 
> Everyone who got their visa and arranged their tickets , welcome to Australia  its a beautiful country and u all gonna love it
> 
> I work for a IT recruitment company here so let me know if anyone is lookin for any job in IT, i ll try my level best


Thanks for your kind words. Happy to help 
Good Luck to all waiting ray2:ray2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tarunmalh

first congrats to who got their visa 
hi becky how are you as i told you i called my co last week regarding medical and he said to me he is going to contact me this week well thursday gone in melb should i call him or wait till next week i just dont wanna piss him off
Regards
Tarun


----------



## Becky26

sandz03 said:


> Hooray..!!:llama:
> AHC has changed their routine way ...our prayers are being answered.
> Congrats to all those who got their visas granted.
> Hoping to see more grants happening and even sooner CO getting allocated to applicants awaiting for DOQ.
> 
> hifi :hand:
> 
> My prayers for all and especially Becky.ray2:ray2:ray2:
> Cheers
> Sandz


Thank You Sandz!!! You should be getting your visa soon ray2:ray2:
Good Luck to you too!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



dude41562 said:


> i just applied last week online and attached documents but i am not sure what should i write about nature of the couple's household, mutual commitment, social aspecs as i left india after one month of my marriage. please help me what should i write about this


Hey dude41562,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*The nature of house is mainly for de-facto couples and couples who have history. The statement basically includes the arrangement of household responsibilities, how you both look after kids (if you have any), how you handle work and daily chores among each other, etc.

In your case, you obviously haven't lived together for long enough to have a sort of daily routine where just the two of you live together and shoulder responsibilities of your household together. You can just attach a letter with an explanation of your situation and that should be alright.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ShilpaHK said:


> Guys....
> 
> Can anyone suggest any tips/better format for submitting communication history...:decision:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shilpa


1. Skype- Just copy past the communication in a Word Document and save in a PDF format.
2. What's App:- You can email the communication to yourself and then save it in a Word Document and save it in a PDF format.
3. Post Paid Phone Call History:- Can be obtained from your bills


Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



KG_AUS said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My received an email today requesting a color scanned/certified PCC as the currently uploaded one was not color scanned before getting certified.
> 
> Now I am in the process of getting that color scanned. I was asked to upload the file back to IMMI account and then call the CO. So I hoping to get this done in the next couple of hours.
> 
> @becky26 - Submitted a SS update form with CO details.
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


Thanks for the update KG_AUS, I have added the details to your information in the main SS.
Good Luck and hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Revkumar

I have been an active reader of this thread since June 2014. We have lodged the Online Partner Visa 309 for my husband on March 10th 2014. 

I was granted with PR last year shortly after we got engaged and so we are living together in India after our wedding. However, we are desperately looking forward for my husband visa grant to migrate at the earliest possible. 

Well, could you please add me to the list so that I shall be in touch with the similar group of people and also contribute in the discussions.

I am really happy to see 6 visa grants since yesterday. My hearty congratulations for all the applicants. Hope to see CO allocations for the applicants in the queue


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



raman0082000 said:


> Hi all
> 
> just got a call from AHC and the lady asked me questions like date of marriage where do we two meet?i told dem all. and den she asked me on ur application u wrote u two met at 1 jan and u were in australia that time.i think my agent have put the wrong info in the file.i m pretty confused now.it might affect my file as she said u have given wrong info in the file.
> 
> any suggestions as she said i was about to take desicion on your file.





raman0082000 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> after all the drama happened today my wife got her visa today.today called me and my wife and luckily our statements did match.thank you everyone for your constant support.
> 
> Becky ur day is not far away either .i wish all u al d best and hope al d people do help each other like u do.
> 
> loveforever
> thanks for ur suggestion mate appreciated.
> 
> ani25588
> 
> 
> as u said we both got a call
> 
> gud luck everyone


*That interview was obviously good news for you :nod::nod::nod::nod:
Many Many Congratulations Raman!!!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:
Wish you a wonderful reunion and a blessed married life ahead. God Bless You!!!
Thanks for sharing the good news with us. 

Thanks you so much for your kind words. I'm hoping to see that day before I'm grey and old....hahahaha

Wish you a safe journey!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hi raman
> 
> The first thing is talk to your agent for the big blunder they have committed.. Ask them fir a suggestion and that they need to contact the co for clarifications. The co s are very particular about time n dates. They trivked me throughout the interviews on dates.. Maybe you could have manipulated the story at that time. I dont know. Your file is at the finalmost stage. Ask your agent to clarify asap as to what has been done n uploaded in your file. Goodluck. Keep us posted. And kindly go through your forms again. It is you and your partner who must know the details clearly. And tell your partner to be ready witj exact info you gave so that atleasy what you said is taken as genuine irrespective of the wrong date given in the application. Partner might also get a call
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


Filling out form 1023 would be the way to go. 
Nothing to worry about. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Sandy123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally much awaited news. My wife got her visa today!!. Thank you all for your support.
> This forum has been of immense help!!!! Hope you all get your visas soon.
> 
> Cheers
> Sandy123


*Oh My!!!! Another one!!!
Many Many Congratulations Sandy123!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. God Bless You. 
Thanks for sharing the good news with us. Wish you a safe journey 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



loveforever said:


> hi becky i m fine mrt date is on 28/08 next week hope everything go fine


Thanks for the reply loveforever. All the very best. Hope everything goes well. 
Any update on the partner visa application? 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



harsingh said:


> Hello Becky and All,
> 
> Got the visa grant today!!
> Yayyy!!!
> 
> Looks like a golden week with grants and grants
> 
> Thanks to all for their support. I will be visiting regularly.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards


*
Oh My GOD!!! 3rd Grant today!! Yaaaaaay!!! What a wonderful day!!! 6 visas in 2 days, I'm loving this week a lot :nod::nod::nod::nod:

Many Many Congratulations harsingh!!!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:
Wish you a wonderful reunion and a blessed married life ahead. God Bless You!!!
Thanks for sharing the good news with us. 

Wish you a safe journey!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



tarunmalh said:


> first congrats to who got their visa
> hi becky how are you as i told you i called my co last week regarding medical and he said to me he is going to contact me this week well thursday gone in melb should i call him or wait till next week i just dont wanna piss him off
> Regards
> Tarun


Hey Tarun,

I'm good  thanks for asking. Hope you're well.

I'd say let this whole week pass and if you don't hear anything tomorrow either, then call them on Monday and tell them that you have been waiting patiently since the last week like they asked you to, to hear from them regarding your medicals but there was no contact made by the high commission even after the whole week is over. That's why you're calling to get an update.

Be polite on the phone and not sound like you're complaining as now that you have a case officer, the operator can convey what your complaining tone to your case officer and THAT could piss him. Sound like you're reminding them 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Becky26 said:


> Next in line to get their visas:-
> 1. Jyoti10
> 2. apg12
> 3. raman0082000
> 4. harsingh
> 5. Sandy123 and
> 6. sandz03
> 
> Good Luck to you, hope today there are more applicants getting off the list
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*
How wonderful have the last couple of days been. All thanks to GOD and then to AHC for granting the long awaited visas. Below is the updated prediction list:-

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
harman87--------------------90--------------------------310lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------78-------------------------330
apg12-------------------------74--------------------------267
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------54--------------------------258lane:
tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259lane:
Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257lane:
Sam88----------------------48---------------------------256lane:
Rambo911------------------51---------------------------267lane:
rahul85---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
Priya10---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
raman0082000-------------48--------------------------269lane:
harsingh--------------------45--------------------------253lane:
Sandy123------------------44--------------------------243lane:
sandz03--------------------42-------------------------265
desai369-------------------36-------------------------246
vineetbabbar--------------35--------------------------245
Dairy milk 28/11-----------29--------------------------238
srini.naik--------------------27-------------------------238
Naomi-----------------------24-------------------------291
ani25588-------------------15--------------------------222
vsoni88---------------------14-------------------------285
nairdh-----------------------11-------------------------280
rajella_1988---------------11---------------------------239
Surpreet kaur-------------11---------------------------238
Pari A-----------------------06-------------------------239


12 gone, 14 more to go. Good Luck everyone!!! 

P.S.- 3 off from my "next in line to get visas" list. Praying for the rest ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## raman0082000

ani25588 said:


> Hey raman!!
> Thank god it got handled!!
> M glad you both were ready for this call today!
> Congratulations!
> Happy for you! Have a superb life ahead!
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588




thank you for your kind words.


----------



## visakhi

if anybody else have any information,, please guide...


----------



## nairdh

Hi all,

Just wondering what are the odds of an interview once your file is moved to the final queue?

Thnx,
Dhanya


----------



## visakhi

becky pls reply if u know about visitor visas


----------



## human1234

visakhi said:


> hi becky, i jst need sm information... is there any visitor visa category in which a person can work, can get medicare etc, nd can apply for spouse visa during that visitor visa stay in australia... pls clarify if u can... somebody needs this information.. i am just wanting to help her


I don't think any body can work or get medicare on visitor visa , if the applicant belongs to india, 
I advice plz dont bridge any visa conditions ,, u ll put urself in trouble, moreover u can only gey private health care
Rest seniors will tell on this better.


----------



## human1234

loveforever said:


> hello raman
> sorry to hear but dont worry just fill 1023form ( i think) and update it.
> agents r fool so read everything bfre sign
> 
> one question did the sco called u bcoz ur file was in final queue and did ur partner receive any call and did u receive call first time?
> 
> please reply
> 
> hi becky i m fine mrt date is on 28/08 next week hope everything go fine


All the best


----------



## Becky26

*Visitor Visa*



visakhi said:


> hi becky, i jst need sm information... is there any visitor visa category in which a person can work, can get medicare etc, nd can apply for spouse visa during that visitor visa stay in australia... pls clarify if u can... somebody needs this information.. i am just wanting to help her


Hey visakhi,

NO! There is no such visitor visa. At least none that I no off. What you're describing sounds more like a dream...LOL 
 No harm in dreaming...haha

Medicare is only for people who hold a PR visa or have applied for a permanent visa i.e. 309/100 visa application. OR is a citizen of a country with whom Australia has signed a Reciprocal Health Care Agreement. 

Visitor visa is for you if you are travelling to Australia:
- as a visitor
- for business visitor activities
- to visit family
- on a tour with a registered travel agent from the People’s Republic of China.

What the visitor visa lets you do
This visa lets you:
- have a holiday or visit family and friends in Australia
- study in Australia for up to three months
- work as a genuine unpaid volunteer, but only if an Australian resident would not - otherwise be paid to do the work (you can be reimbursed for out-of-pocket expenses such as meals and accommodation).​

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering what are the odds of an interview once your file is moved to the final queue?
> 
> Thnx,
> Dhanya


Very less :thumb::thumb:


----------



## mithi1988

Hiya becky and all


congratulations to all for visa grant.

iam just wondering if my husband could call AHC on my behalf and can ask about status and some question regarding visa delay ....I havent authorized him to call AHC on my behalf as my application and everthing was done by agent.Can I really something like this please help?

regads


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> Hiya becky and all
> 
> 
> congratulations to all for visa grant.
> 
> iam just wondering if my husband could call AHC on my behalf and can ask about status and some question regarding visa delay ....I havent authorized him to call AHC on my behalf as my application and everthing was done by agent.Can I really something like this please help?
> 
> regads


Hey mithi,

Your agent (if you have one) and your partner (sponsor) doesn't need authorization to request an update on your behalf. My husband has called India on several occasions and has been given information without any drams 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

Thanks you so much becky you are really soooo nice..... may god bless you ....you are right the things will happen when its destined to be happened but this pressure anxiety never let you sit calmly ..... how did you manage this much long time?


----------



## Rambo911

Amazing that we've got 6 grants as of now. Feels good. Please let everyone get their visa real soon. Our wait has been too much.

Thanks a ton for all your wishes.


----------



## Sandy123

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey
> Congratulation to you dear
> Have a great life ahead..


Thank you soo much Surpreet.. Hope you get your visa soon too.
As you are Dec applicant I am hoping you will get it by end of this month


----------



## Sandy123

human1234 said:


> Congrats sandy , happy reunion
> Have a great life ahead
> 
> Cheers
> Human


Thanks for your kind words Human.. Good luck to you too


----------



## Sandy123

Becky26 said:


> *Oh My!!!! Another one!!!
> Many Many Congratulations Sandy123!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:
> Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. God Bless You.
> Thanks for sharing the good news with us. Wish you a safe journey
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


A big thank you to you Becky.. your doing an awesome job by helping others.
you will be rewarded for all the good work your doing.
Best wishes to you- I will be following this thread and hope to see ur visa grant soon

Kind Regards,
Sandy


----------



## Becky26

*Hang in there!!*



mithi1988 said:


> Thanks you so much becky you are really soooo nice..... may god bless you ....you are right the things will happen when its destined to be happened but this pressure anxiety never let you sit calmly ..... how did you manage this much long time?


No worries  Happy to help.
Thank you for your kind words. 

To be honest, I have no idea how I am managing to stay sane in my current situation, it surprises me till date. I do read my Bible and pray everyday. GOD can do wonders if or when we ask HIM for help and guidance.
I take one day at a time and there is a reason for everything that happens and I'm sure there is greater good behind it.

I recently advised this to another member that GOD never gives us a challenge without giving us the ability to win it, HE equips us with his GODLY strength to go through all the hurdles there are. And those who deal with them with patience and determination ace it with flying colors :first::first::first::first:

I also speak to my husband everyday, he gives me the confidence and the strength to hold onto our relationship and to live in the hope that we will be together again very soon. 

Hope this helps. Hang in there!!! There will be good news for you too very soon. Good things come to those who wait and the fruit of the patience is the sweetest.

Good Luck!! :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Sandy123 said:


> A big thank you to you Becky.. your doing an awesome job by helping others.
> you will be rewarded for all the good work your doing.
> Best wishes to you- I will be following this thread and hope to see ur visa grant soon
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Sandy


Hey Sandy,

Thank you for your kind words and wishes 
Have a wonderful life ahead. Take Care!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rahul85

tushar3484 said:


> hey congrats to all who got their visa grants today..i have been reading this forum since march but never joined..i always thought becky is the one who works with expatforums and gives suggestions to everyone..lol
> never realised shes one of us
> 
> Thanks becky for doing this hard work, it really means a lot to everyone. a ray of hope
> 
> Everyone who got their visa and arranged their tickets , welcome to Australia  its a beautiful country and u all gonna love it
> 
> I work for a IT recruitment company here so let me know if anyone is lookin for any job in IT, i ll try my level best


Hi tushar, 
I would be looking for a IT fresher job..though i have >5 yrs retail banking exp..will be based in melb..any help will be much appreciated..


----------



## rahul85

human1234 said:


> Congrats rahul ;; happy reunion


Thanks human 22..good luck to u too..
Everyone will get..keep calm keep praying..


----------



## studkabir

Hearty Congratulation to all who got their visa granted from past 2 days, it has been nothing short of a miracle that 6 visas were granted in the past 2 days. I guess once they get the list of applicants waiting in the Senior Case Officer Que down to considerable amount they will assign case officers to the applicants waiting for case office to be assigned.

From past 1 week there has not been a single case officer assigned. I just wish and pray that everyone gets their visa ASAP and can live happily together with their partners. My special prayers for Becky for the amazing work she has been doing.

Cheers,
Studkabir


----------



## visakhi

thanx a lot becky... sm agent is misguiding my friend in india... thats why i got it confirmed... thanx


----------



## KG_AUS

Hi all,

I've uploaded color certified PCC to my immi account and have confirmed with AHC operator that the attachment is available in their system.

Hoping to enter the final queue by COB today.

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Any good news for today ?


----------



## KG_AUS

KG_AUS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've uploaded color certified PCC to my immi account and have confirmed with AHC operator that the attachment is available in their system.
> 
> Hoping to enter the final queue by COB today.
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


Folks,

As expected, my wife's file has been queued for the final assessment.

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## Dazzy

Hi All, 
I hve applied my spouse visa on 25 feb 2014 with it i submitted the medical nd pcc also. I received the acknowledgement mail on 31 march 2014. Till dAte i hve nt received any news frm the immigration. Plz guide me by wht time i can expect the case officer nd is there anyone else who applied in february month.
Regards
Dazzy


----------



## human1234

KG_AUS said:


> Folks,
> 
> As expected, my wife's file has been queued for the final assessment.
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


Lucky .... best of luck for ahead


----------



## human1234

Dazzy said:


> Hi All,
> I hve applied my spouse visa on 25 feb 2014 with it i submitted the medical nd pcc also. I received the acknowledgement mail on 31 march 2014. Till dAte i hve nt received any news frm the immigration. Plz guide me by wht time i can expect the case officer nd is there anyone else who applied in february month.
> Regards
> Dazzy


Hi dazzy

Ahc is currently taking 30-32 weeks for the allocation of CO .. so just be patient n keep urself busy in other work..

Cheers
Human


----------



## ShilpaHK

Becky26 said:


> 1. Skype- Just copy past the communication in a Word Document and save in a PDF format.
> 2. What's App:- You can email the communication to yourself and then save it in a Word Document and save it in a PDF format.
> 3. Post Paid Phone Call History:- Can be obtained from your bills
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Thanks Becky


----------



## Jimmy2014

KG_AUS said:


> Folks,
> 
> As expected, my wife's file has been queued for the final assessment.
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


That's awesome mate.. Online applications (yours and Surpreet) are in final queue now. ound:

This atleast confirms our earlier concerns around how online applications will be treated and based on the current examples, it's pretty much the same :laugh:


----------



## ShilpaHK

Guysss....

Just wondering, would there be any difference in the CO allocation time for those who submits all the documents at once and others ...

As I have submitted almost every doc except form 888 and communication history which I will submit this week...

Is this process I am following impacts any time frames????


Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## tarunmalh

congrats kg_aus and best of luck buddy


----------



## Jimmy2014

ShilpaHK said:


> Guysss....
> 
> Just wondering, would there be any difference in the CO allocation time for those who submits all the documents at once and others ...
> 
> As I have submitted almost every doc except form 888 and communication history which I will submit this week...
> 
> Is this process I am following impacts any time frames????
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shilpa


 Have you been allocated a CO already ? If yes, then best to send documents as soon as possible so that CO does not to wait for you.

If CO has not been allocated then it's fine 

I am yet to submit quite a few proof for my partner's application too :wink:


----------



## ShilpaHK

Jimmy2014 said:


> Have you been allocated a CO already ? If yes, then best to send documents as soon as possible so that CO does not to wait for you.
> 
> If CO has not been allocated then it's fine
> 
> I am yet to submit quite a few proof for my partner's application too :wink:





Hey thanks...

No, CO is not allocated yet...


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey
Congrats KG_AUS on gettng ur wife's file in a final que..
M so happy for uh


----------



## KG_AUS

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey
> Congrats KG_AUS on gettng ur wife's file in a final que..
> M so happy for uh


Thanks mate!


----------



## nairdh

Since it is now end of week, we can safely assume that AHC will pick up next week on grants for applications placed in final queue during mid July'14, and assign COs for applications with DOL mid Jan'14.

Its a good thing AHC New Delhi is not closed for Ganesh Chaturthi, so no more short weeks to increase our stress. Praying hard that the next week only gets better. Good luck all! 

Cheers!
Dhanya


----------



## sandz03

Hi All and Becky, 
CO called me but I was at work and couldn't answer, so then I checked my email after and guess what !! S*it me....he was asking for marriage certificate after so long ...I have already sent via courier week after our marriage. Dec 2013...anyways cut the long story short..... so called back AHC And told operator that I have missed a call from my CO and then I gottta speak to CO finally after long time... I was so P*ss*d off ...so I asked him confronting way with all right to ask ...that I have sent all the documents well in advance you still ask me for more documents... how's that fair....and blah blah...... then he said apologies for the inconvenience caused ... guess what !!! ..... in conclusion he said "Sir, please refresh you email in the next 5 mins. Thank you for your patience. Have a nice day...!! "


no email after 5 mins so I refreshed email after 10 mins.. and guess what...I received that GOLDEN EMAIL (but not from my CO who is US ...but to my surprise I got it from TV)
I wish to tell everyone the good news that at last we have received the GOLDEN EMAIL....
WOooohoooooohoooh We are so happy.
I would like to thank each and everyone for sharing and caring about fellow members, especially Becky. 
Our prayers still continue for all awaiting for their Golden emails and for Becky you needed the most. 
Hats off to your patience. 
Next week this time my wife will be here with me ...!! hooorraayy!!
Cheers
Sandz


----------



## nairdh

ShilpaHK said:


> Hey thanks...
> 
> No, CO is not allocated yet...


Hi Shilpa,

I believe you can continue to send additional info till allotment of CO. And once allocated, if the CO feels there is any part of your evidence that is missing or insufficient, they will reach out to you.

But please make sure that the documents you are sending have been received and added to your file. I had to request for an acknowledgement twice before the operator confirmed that an additional document was not received. But they allowed me to send it by Email. 

Thanks,
Dhanya


----------



## MeeP

I rang AHC yesterday and asked about the application status.The Operator told the global time frame has increased to 12-15 months (Is this correct????? Anyone heard about that?????)and you are within the frame & so have to wait.. She didn't say anything about CO allocation .
 
The Operator told she will record that I enquired about the status.( Guys... i think they are recording it.. she mentioned about my previous call with exact date!!).. 


Anyway it was a great week ...few more grants....CONGRATS for all who got VISA & Happy Reunion.... ALL THE BEST for all for those who r waiting..... 


HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND FELLASSSSSSSSS......


----------



## nairdh

sandz03 said:


> Hi All and Becky,
> CO called me but I was at work and couldn't answer, so then I checked my email after and guess what !! S*it me....he was asking for marriage certificate after so long ...I have already sent via courier week after our marriage. Dec 2013...anyways cut the long story short..... so called back AHC And told operator that I have missed a call from my CO and then I gottta speak to CO finally after long time... I was so P*ss*d off ...so I asked him confronting way with all right to ask ...that I have sent all the documents well in advance you still ask me for more documents... how's that fair....and blah blah...... then he said apologies for the inconvenience caused ... guess what !!! ..... in conclusion he said "Sir, please refresh you email in the next 5 mins. Thank you for your patience. Have a nice day...!! "
> 
> 
> no email after 5 mins so I refreshed email after 10 mins.. and guess what...I received that GOLDEN EMAIL (but not from my CO who is US ...but to my surprise I got it from TV)
> I wish to tell everyone the good news that at last we have received the GOLDEN EMAIL....
> WOooohoooooohoooh We are so happy.
> I would like to thank each and everyone for sharing and caring about fellow members, especially Becky.
> Our prayers still continue for all awaiting for their Golden emails and for Becky you needed the most.
> Hats off to your patience.
> Next week this time my wife will be here with me ...!! hooorraayy!!
> Cheers
> Sandz



Congrats Sandz03!! Great ending to the week, and a wonderful new beginning to you and your wife..

Goodluck with everything!


----------



## nairdh

sandz03 said:


> Hi All and Becky,
> CO called me but I was at work and couldn't answer, so then I checked my email after and guess what !! S*it me....he was asking for marriage certificate after so long ...I have already sent via courier week after our marriage. Dec 2013...anyways cut the long story short..... so called back AHC And told operator that I have missed a call from my CO and then I gottta speak to CO finally after long time... I was so P*ss*d off ...so I asked him confronting way with all right to ask ...that I have sent all the documents well in advance you still ask me for more documents... how's that fair....and blah blah...... then he said apologies for the inconvenience caused ... guess what !!! ..... in conclusion he said "Sir, please refresh you email in the next 5 mins. Thank you for your patience. Have a nice day...!! "
> 
> 
> no email after 5 mins so I refreshed email after 10 mins.. and guess what...I received that GOLDEN EMAIL (but not from my CO who is US ...but to my surprise I got it from TV)
> I wish to tell everyone the good news that at last we have received the GOLDEN EMAIL....
> WOooohoooooohoooh We are so happy.
> I would like to thank each and everyone for sharing and caring about fellow members, especially Becky.
> Our prayers still continue for all awaiting for their Golden emails and for Becky you needed the most.
> Hats off to your patience.
> Next week this time my wife will be here with me ...!! hooorraayy!!
> Cheers
> Sandz


Hi Sandz,

Quick Q - Did they speak to your wife as well or did they try to reach only you? Since another applicant also had a call before the grant mail came in, just wondering if AHC is going to add this to their procedure.

thanks,
Dhanya


----------



## Maha240606

MeeP said:


> I rang AHC yesterday and asked about the application status.The Operator told the global time frame has increased to 12-15 months (Is this correct????? Anyone heard about that?????)and you are within the frame & so have to wait.. She didn't say anything about CO allocation .
> 
> The Operator told she will record that I enquired about the status.( Guys... i think they are recording it.. she mentioned about my previous call with exact date!!)..
> 
> 
> Anyway it was a great week ...few more grants....CONGRATS for all who got VISA & Happy Reunion.... ALL THE BEST for all for those who r waiting.....
> 
> 
> HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND FELLASSSSSSSSS......


Hey i think that 12-15 months story all is bull **** cos as u see, as of today, KG_AUS 's file filed on 01/01/2014 has gone to DOQ . So do u tink they will take more months to process the next set of files? I think the operators are spreading some crap thing around and no official declaration of 12-15 months extension in the website till date


----------



## sandz03

nairdh said:


> Hi Sandz,
> 
> Quick Q - Did they speak to your wife as well or did they try to reach only you? Since another applicant also had a call before the grant mail came in, just wondering if AHC is going to add this to their procedure.
> 
> thanks,
> Dhanya


Hi Dhanya, 

They have only tried to contact me, as my number always stayed as first point of contact. 
Hope I have answered your query.
Cheers
Sandz


----------



## sandz03

Maha240606 said:


> Hey i think that 12-15 months story all is bull **** cos as u see, as of today, KG_AUS 's file filed on 01/01/2014 has gone to DOQ . So do u tink they will take more months to process the next set of files? I think the operators are spreading some crap thing around and no official declaration of 12-15 months extension in the website till date


Hi Maha, 
To my experience to the call I made AHC today, my CO told there is no change in Global processing standards, ......as I thought I would clarify this on behalf of every member of the forum.
So stay stress free...as they are working hard to get through all applications. My CO was so down to earth to me when I spoke to him in confronting way...!! I thought for a second what if it backfires...!:fencing:, I was prepared .....but to my luck it did not ..and worked in my favour. 

Hope this answers your query, 
Cheers
Sandz


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey sandz
Congratulations for ur visa grant dear.. 
Gud luck


----------



## Maha240606

sandz03 said:


> Hi Maha,
> To my experience to the call I made AHC today, my CO told there is no change in Global processing standards, ......as I thought I would clarify this on behalf of every member of the forum.
> So stay stress free...as they are working hard to get through all applications. My CO was so down to earth to me when I spoke to him in confronting way...!! I thought for a second what if it backfires...!:fencing:, I was prepared .....but to my luck it did not ..and worked in my favour.
> 
> Hope this answers your query,
> Cheers
> Sandz


Ha ha.. Awesome CO u have got


----------



## Maha240606

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey sandz
> Congratulations for ur visa grant dear..
> Gud luck


Hi Surpreet,

Thanks for ur clarification about the phone call..


----------



## Maha240606

sandz03 said:


> Hi All and Becky,
> CO called me but I was at work and couldn't answer, so then I checked my email after and guess what !! S*it me....he was asking for marriage certificate after so long ...I have already sent via courier week after our marriage. Dec 2013...anyways cut the long story short..... so called back AHC And told operator that I have missed a call from my CO and then I gottta speak to CO finally after long time... I was so P*ss*d off ...so I asked him confronting way with all right to ask ...that I have sent all the documents well in advance you still ask me for more documents... how's that fair....and blah blah...... then he said apologies for the inconvenience caused ... guess what !!! ..... in conclusion he said "Sir, please refresh you email in the next 5 mins. Thank you for your patience. Have a nice day...!! "
> 
> 
> no email after 5 mins so I refreshed email after 10 mins.. and guess what...I received that GOLDEN EMAIL (but not from my CO who is US ...but to my surprise I got it from TV)
> I wish to tell everyone the good news that at last we have received the GOLDEN EMAIL....
> WOooohoooooohoooh We are so happy.
> I would like to thank each and everyone for sharing and caring about fellow members, especially Becky.
> Our prayers still continue for all awaiting for their Golden emails and for Becky you needed the most.
> Hats off to your patience.
> Next week this time my wife will be here with me ...!! hooorraayy!!
> Cheers
> Sandz


Congrats Sandz.. Happy reunion...


----------



## sandz03

MeeP said:


> I rang AHC yesterday and asked about the application status.The Operator told the global time frame has increased to 12-15 months (Is this correct????? Anyone heard about that?????)and you are within the frame & so have to wait.. She didn't say anything about CO allocation .
> 
> The Operator told she will record that I enquired about the status.( Guys... i think they are recording it.. she mentioned about my previous call with exact date!!)..
> 
> 
> Anyway it was a great week ...few more grants....CONGRATS for all who got VISA & Happy Reunion.... ALL THE BEST for all for those who r waiting.....
> 
> 
> HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND FELLASSSSSSSSS......


Hi Meep, 
Please check my above posts.
you will find your answer. 
Cheers
Sandz


----------



## sandz03

Hi Becky, 

Darl, I am waiting for a message from you ...
Where have you disappeared ??
Our prayers are with you always.. great person I so much owe you...
Keep in touch, I shall do the same..
Take care 
Cheers
Sandz


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant and CO allocation


----------



## human1234

sandz03 said:


> Hi All and Becky,
> CO called me but I was at work and couldn't answer, so then I checked my email after and guess what !! S*it me....he was asking for marriage certificate after so long ...I have already sent via courier week after our marriage. Dec 2013...anyways cut the long story short..... so called back AHC And told operator that I have missed a call from my CO and then I gottta speak to CO finally after long time... I was so P*ss*d off ...so I asked him confronting way with all right to ask ...that I have sent all the documents well in advance you still ask me for more documents... how's that fair....and blah blah...... then he said apologies for the inconvenience caused ... guess what !!! ..... in conclusion he said "Sir, please refresh you email in the next 5 mins. Thank you for your patience. Have a nice day...!! "
> 
> no email after 5 mins so I refreshed email after 10 mins.. and guess what...I received that GOLDEN EMAIL (but not from my CO who is US ...but to my surprise I got it from TV)
> I wish to tell everyone the good news that at last we have received the GOLDEN EMAIL....
> WOooohoooooohoooh We are so happy.
> I would like to thank each and everyone for sharing and caring about fellow members, especially Becky.
> Our prayers still continue for all awaiting for their Golden emails and for Becky you needed the most.
> Hats off to your patience.
> Next week this time my wife will be here with me ...!! hooorraayy!!
> Cheers
> Sandz


Congrats sandz 
Finally the long wait is over for you, , good luck for your future. . 
Party : dance : 

TAKE CARE

cheers 
Human1234


----------



## raman0082000

sandz03 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Darl, I am waiting for a message from you ...
> Where have you disappeared ??
> Our prayers are with you always.. great person I so much owe you...
> Keep in touch, I shall do the same..
> Take care
> Cheers
> Sandz


Hi Sandz

yeah u are right its a different co who gave me visa too.its tv.congrats on your visa and have a great life ahead


----------



## Becky26

visakhi said:


> thanx a lot becky... sm agent is misguiding my friend in india... thats why i got it confirmed... thanx


No worries happy to help  Make sure your friend is taking help of a MARA agent only. Anyone who is not registered COULD be scamming you, so be careful!
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



KG_AUS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've uploaded color certified PCC to my immi account and have confirmed with AHC operator that the attachment is available in their system.
> 
> Hoping to enter the final queue by COB today.
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS





KG_AUS said:


> Folks,
> 
> As expected, my wife's file has been queued for the final assessment.
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS



Congratulations!!! Hope you get your visa soon. 
Thanks for updating us. Good Luck!!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Dazzy said:


> Hi All,
> I hve applied my spouse visa on 25 feb 2014 with it i submitted the medical nd pcc also. I received the acknowledgement mail on 31 march 2014. Till dAte i hve nt received any news frm the immigration. Plz guide me by wht time i can expect the case officer nd is there anyone else who applied in february month.
> Regards
> Dazzy


Hey Dazzy,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*It is very normal for AHC to not contact the applicant until they allocate a case officer to their application. As per AHC New Delhi website case officer allocation is taking 30-31 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Once the case officer is allocated (if there are no complications) processing happens fairly quickly. You can see the trends in the SS. 
The case officer sends the file to the final queue after assessing it. As per SS, AHC is taking about 30-50 days since DOQ to approve the visa.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ShilpaHK said:


> Guysss....
> 
> Just wondering, would there be any difference in the CO allocation time for those who submits all the documents at once and others ...
> 
> As I have submitted almost every doc except form 888 and communication history which I will submit this week...
> 
> Is this process I am following impacts any time frames????
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shilpa


Hey Shilpa,

Things like that can have close to no affect. Obviously if you do included all the required paperwork, there are less chances of your case officer to wait for you to send the paperwork to them. 

These days majority of the case officer request additional documents like proof of communication, wedding photos, proof of financial support, or anything that you might have forgotten to include in your application at the time of submission.
So your case officer will contact you either via phone or email to request those documents. 
That does not have any impact on the processing of your application within time frame. You can see the SS, as soon as the case officer received the additional documents and were satisfied with them, he/she forwarded their file to the final queue.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



sandz03 said:


> Hi All and Becky,
> CO called me but I was at work and couldn't answer, so then I checked my email after and guess what !! S*it me....he was asking for marriage certificate after so long ...I have already sent via courier week after our marriage. Dec 2013...anyways cut the long story short..... so called back AHC And told operator that I have missed a call from my CO and then I gottta speak to CO finally after long time... I was so P*ss*d off ...so I asked him confronting way with all right to ask ...that I have sent all the documents well in advance you still ask me for more documents... how's that fair....and blah blah...... then he said apologies for the inconvenience caused ... guess what !!! ..... in conclusion he said "Sir, please refresh you email in the next 5 mins. Thank you for your patience. Have a nice day...!! "
> 
> 
> no email after 5 mins so I refreshed email after 10 mins.. and guess what...I received that GOLDEN EMAIL (but not from my CO who is US ...but to my surprise I got it from TV)
> I wish to tell everyone the good news that at last we have received the GOLDEN EMAIL....
> WOooohoooooohoooh We are so happy.
> I would like to thank each and everyone for sharing and caring about fellow members, especially Becky.
> Our prayers still continue for all awaiting for their Golden emails and for Becky you needed the most.
> Hats off to your patience.
> Next week this time my wife will be here with me ...!! hooorraayy!!
> Cheers
> Sandz


*Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!! I guess sometimes we must take a stand and question our case officers when needed  
Must've gotten scared when you lost it....hahaha

Many Many Congratulations mate!!!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 
So happy for you....wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner.

Thank you for your kind words and your continuous prayers, I'm sure one day I will be able to give you all the good news ray2:ray2:

Hope your partner has a safe and fun flight. Take Care and God Bless You!
Thanks for sharing the good news with us.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Global Processing Time Frame*



MeeP said:


> I rang AHC yesterday and asked about the application status.The Operator told the global time frame has increased to 12-15 months (Is this correct????? Anyone heard about that?????)and you are within the frame & so have to wait.. She didn't say anything about CO allocation .
> 
> The Operator told she will record that I enquired about the status.( Guys... i think they are recording it.. she mentioned about my previous call with exact date!!)..
> 
> 
> Anyway it was a great week ...few more grants....CONGRATS for all who got VISA & Happy Reunion.... ALL THE BEST for all for those who r waiting.....
> 
> 
> HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND FELLASSSSSSSSS......


Hey All,

Hope everyone is doing well. This is not to freak you all out BUT I have been on another immigration forum and discussing this increase the AHC operators are telling of all the applicants. Apparently there are chances that the time frames MIGHT have increased without DIBP website being updated. Many seniors and MARA agents suggested that the DIBP website hasn't been updated for the past 2 years in regards to the processing time frames.

The AHC Washington D.C's website just recently updated their website and the processing time frames (for a low risk) were increased to 12-15 months for PMV or Partner (309/100) visa applications. 
Now I'm thinking India is a High risk country, maybe the time frames HAVE increased, AHC New Delhi just hasn't updated their website. 

According so MARA agents the reason for this increasing time frame is not because of the limited number of visas allocated to the family migration plan and not that AHC has a shortage of staff. I think it's bit of both.

Only time will tell whether AHC is going to actually be taking 15 months to process the applications or if this is just to scare away the applicants and get them to stop calling AHC.
So far there hasn't been many applications that have taken over 11 months to get approved besides the ones where the applicants have been onshore unknowingly or there were any complications in the case.

It is still too early to comment on this increase as so far applications are getting approved not only within the global processing time frame but also well within AHC's indicative processing time frame. Keep up the good work AHC!! 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Keep praying guys, miracles happen ray2:ray2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Apologies for the late reply*



sandz03 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Darl, I am waiting for a message from you ...
> Where have you disappeared ??
> Our prayers are with you always.. great person I so much owe you...
> Keep in touch, I shall do the same..
> Take care
> Cheers
> Sandz


I apologize about the late reply sandz, was facing issues with my modem. The guy came over at 5:30pm and replaced the the old one with a new one  that's why I've been offline all day. 

You can private message me with your email address if you'd like  Thank you so much for your kind words and prayers, these are one of the things that are keeping me from giving up. 
Very kind of you to say that, we are here to help and support each other so I'm not doing anything special  Have a wonderful life ahead and my best wishes for you and your family. 

Maybe we'll bump into each other at some pub in Australia...hahaha
Take Care man, thanks for the lovely post :hug:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*



Becky26 said:


> Next in line to get their visas:-
> 1. Jyoti10
> 2. apg12
> 3. raman0082000
> 4. harsingh
> 5. Sandy123 and
> 6. sandz03
> 
> Good Luck to you, hope today there are more applicants getting off the list
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*
*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
harman87--------------------90--------------------------310lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------78-------------------------330
apg12-------------------------74--------------------------267
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------54--------------------------258lane:
tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259lane:
Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257lane:
Sam88----------------------48---------------------------256lane:
Rambo911------------------51---------------------------267lane:
rahul85---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
Priya10---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
raman0082000-------------48--------------------------269lane:
harsingh--------------------45--------------------------253lane:
Sandy123------------------44--------------------------243lane:
sandz03--------------------45-------------------------268lane:
desai369-------------------36-------------------------246
vineetbabbar--------------35--------------------------245
Dairy milk 28/11-----------29--------------------------238
srini.naik--------------------27-------------------------238
Naomi-----------------------24-------------------------291
ani25588-------------------15--------------------------222
vsoni88---------------------14-------------------------285
nairdh-----------------------11-------------------------280
rajella_1988---------------11---------------------------239
Surpreet kaur-------------11---------------------------238
Pari A-----------------------06-------------------------239


13 gone, 13 more to go. Good Luck everyone!!! 

P.S.- 4 off from my "next in line to get visas" list. Praying for the rest ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*4 Visas Granted Yesterday!!*

*Hey Guys!!

A new member priya2889 got her visa approved yesterday so that takes the toll to 4 grants for yesterday and total of 7 grants for this week :rockon::rockon:

Many Many Congratulations priya!!!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead.
Thank you for sharing the good news with us. Have a safe and fun flight. Take Care!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> *Hey Guys!!
> 
> A new member priya2889 got her visa approved yesterday so that takes the toll to 4 grants for yesterday and total of 7 grants for this week :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Many Many Congratulations priya!!!!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead.
> Thank you for sharing the good news with us. Have a safe and fun flight. Take Care!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


That makes it 8 becky  we had a good week!


----------



## ani25588

sandz03 said:


> Hi All and Becky,
> CO called me but I was at work and couldn't answer, so then I checked my email after and guess what !! S*it me....he was asking for marriage certificate after so long ...I have already sent via courier week after our marriage. Dec 2013...anyways cut the long story short..... so called back AHC And told operator that I have missed a call from my CO and then I gottta speak to CO finally after long time... I was so P*ss*d off ...so I asked him confronting way with all right to ask ...that I have sent all the documents well in advance you still ask me for more documents... how's that fair....and blah blah...... then he said apologies for the inconvenience caused ... guess what !!! ..... in conclusion he said "Sir, please refresh you email in the next 5 mins. Thank you for your patience. Have a nice day...!! "
> 
> 
> no email after 5 mins so I refreshed email after 10 mins.. and guess what...I received that GOLDEN EMAIL (but not from my CO who is US ...but to my surprise I got it from TV)
> I wish to tell everyone the good news that at last we have received the GOLDEN EMAIL....
> WOooohoooooohoooh We are so happy.
> I would like to thank each and everyone for sharing and caring about fellow members, especially Becky.
> Our prayers still continue for all awaiting for their Golden emails and for Becky you needed the most.
> Hats off to your patience.
> Next week this time my wife will be here with me ...!! hooorraayy!!
> Cheers
> Sandz



Hey sandz!!
Big day for you! Congratulations!! 
Next week will br bigger and brighter!! Have a wobderful life! God bless

Regards
Ani


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> That makes it 8 becky  we had a good week!


Oooops!!! Apologies for the mistake. That was embarrassing 
Thanks for the correction ani25588.
8 grants in 1 weeks, that's awesome!! :rockon::rockon:


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. This is not to freak you all out BUT I have been on another immigration forum and discussing this increase the AHC operators are telling of all the applicants. Apparently there are chances that the time frames MIGHT have increased without DIBP website being updated. Many seniors and MARA agents suggested that the DIBP website hasn't been updated for the past 2 years in regards to the processing time frames.
> 
> The AHC Washington D.C's website just recently updated their website and the processing time frames (for a low risk) were increased to 12-15 months for PMV or Partner (309/100) visa applications.
> Now I'm thinking India is a High risk country, maybe the time frames HAVE increased, AHC New Delhi just hasn't updated their website.
> 
> According so MARA agents the reason for this increasing time frame is not because of the limited number of visas allocated to the family migration plan and not that AHC has a shortage of staff. I think it's bit of both.
> 
> Only time will tell whether AHC is going to actually be taking 15 months to process the applications or if this is just to scare away the applicants and get them to stop calling AHC.
> So far there hasn't been many applications that have taken over 11 months to get approved besides the ones where the applicants have been onshore unknowingly or there were any complications in the case.
> 
> It is still too early to comment on this increase as so far applications are getting approved not only within the global processing time frame but also well within AHC's indicative processing time frame. Keep up the good work AHC!!
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Keep praying guys, miracles happen ray2:ray2:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I am aware of the fact that 820/801 Onshore applications for Partner visa do take this amount of time but if this is true for offshore applicants too, then it's really unfortunate and concerning. 

We can only hope that common sense prevails and DIBP/AHC continues to grant visas to all genuine applicants within 12 months.


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> I am aware of the fact that 820/801 Onshore applications for Partner visa do take this amount of time but if this is true for offshore applicants too, then it's really unfortunate and concerning.
> 
> We can only hope that common sense prevails and DIBP/AHC continues to grant visas to all genuine applicants within 12 months.


Hope is all we can do right now


----------



## 496402-dron

Jimmy2014 said:


> I am aware of the fact that 820/801 Onshore applications for Partner visa do take this amount of time but if this is true for offshore applicants too, then it's really unfortunate and concerning.
> 
> We can only hope that common sense prevails and DIBP/AHC continues to grant visas to all genuine applicants within 12 months.




Yes we can see

DIBP Service Standars - Embassy of Australia


----------



## Vishmonc

Hello Becky n all
As I have completed 43 days in final que today so what are your prediction for me 
Please help I miss my husband a lot


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



Vishmonc said:


> Hello Becky n all
> As I have completed 43 days in final que today so what are your prediction for me
> Please help I miss my husband a lot


Hey Vishmonc,

You can see AHC's current trend in the main SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Last 8 grants during this week have been for the applicants who have been the final queue for less than 50 days. You should be getting the good news sometime during the next week if all goes well. 
We don't have you in the SS, could you please fill out the SS Update Form so I can add you in our records. Below is the link to the Update Form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time. 
Good Luck!! Hope you get your visa soon 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Completed 13 months since DOL yesterday


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*

*400 days since DOL for SS user Ansh311, praying for you!!! ray2:ray2:
I'm not to far behind you, 3 more days and it'll be 400 days for me too 
Any update from AHC yet? Hope you get your visa soon.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

Hi all,

Congrats to everyone for the visa grants and Co allocations

Emailed my Co for the status of the file, he has replied back will take more than one month to less than 2 months from the date of queuing.

Hoping and praying for all to get the Golden Visa soon.

Thanks 
Sanju


----------



## Maha240606

Becky26 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. This is not to freak you all out BUT I have been on another immigration forum and discussing this increase the AHC operators are telling of all the applicants. Apparently there are chances that the time frames MIGHT have increased without DIBP website being updated. Many seniors and MARA agents suggested that the DIBP website hasn't been updated for the past 2 years in regards to the processing time frames.
> 
> The AHC Washington D.C's website just recently updated their website and the processing time frames (for a low risk) were increased to 12-15 months for PMV or Partner (309/100) visa applications.
> Now I'm thinking India is a High risk country, maybe the time frames HAVE increased, AHC New Delhi just hasn't updated their website.
> 
> According so MARA agents the reason for this increasing time frame is not because of the limited number of visas allocated to the family migration plan and not that AHC has a shortage of staff. I think it's bit of both.
> 
> Only time will tell whether AHC is going to actually be taking 15 months to process the applications or if this is just to scare away the applicants and get them to stop calling AHC.
> So far there hasn't been many applications that have taken over 11 months to get approved besides the ones where the applicants have been onshore unknowingly or there were any complications in the case.
> 
> It is still too early to comment on this increase as so far applications are getting approved not only within the global processing time frame but also well within AHC's indicative processing time frame. Keep up the good work AHC!!
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Keep praying guys, miracles happen ray2:ray2:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Becky, 

My doubt here is do they have capping in partner visas also(limited number of visas?) .. If so then u mean to say then they are gonna wait for next financial year for an increase in number of visas? Butall these will be uupdated in the website because recently in June the website have updated the family visas application has been closed due to cap limit and will open the next financial year. Also another doubt I have is if the number of staffs are limited, if they are processing the December applicants now, then they will stop the January applicants for another few months and sit idle?? 

Also for those who have CO's can just confirm with their respective CO's about this right cos Anothermember sandz have enquired to the CO and they have said no such change has happened.. Soiof few of u can enquire about it to ur CO's, we can come to a conclusion. 

Frustrating


----------



## Vishmonc

Hey Becky 
I have filled the form you asked for dear 
Thankyou


----------



## Vishmonc

Hey Becky
I have filled the form you asked for dear


----------



## Blue Bird

Becky26 said:


> *400 days since DOL for SS user Ansh311, praying for you!!! ray2:ray2:
> I'm not to far behind you, 3 more days and it'll be 400 days for me too
> Any update from AHC yet? Hope you get your visa soon.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Hi Becky,
Is it standard rule that CO ask demand IELTS for Spouse?:confused2:
Regards,


----------



## Nikita Ag

Hi Becky and others,

Congratulations to all those who got grants in the last few days.
As for my query I called up AHC and the very rude operator told me the usual 12-15 months period. When I asked her if my CO has moved to another team she, she did not respond, on insisting she told me that yes he has. When I asked her why has this not been communicated to me, she crapped saying it's their internal transfer and internal AHC stuff and applicants do not have the right to know about it!

I returned to India thinking my visa would be granted by 10 sept and now I feel so annoyed. It was a relief to see some one whose DOL to be 10 dec was granted visa, I thought ( dol being 13 dec) mine is on the way, but it's disheartening to know that my file os not even sent to final queue. The operator told me that all my assessments are cleared. I do not know what to make out of it.

Thanks,
Nikita


----------



## human1234

Hi everyone

I ask my friend of australia abt the increase in tine frame n a senior immi consultant too
Great news is the time frame is 8-12 months ... except for the typical cases it could be more for on certain circumstances 

So in my point of view no need to worry for false statement

Ahc says 12-15 months coz they wanna be in safe side 
And this tine frame is for applicants who applied onshore in australia. ..
So just chill n enjoy the weekend n pray for urself n genuine applicants like me too ; ) 
Cheers
Human1234


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> My doubt here is do they have capping in partner visas also(limited number of visas?) .. If so then u mean to say then they are gonna wait for next financial year for an increase in number of visas? Butall these will be uupdated in the website because recently in June the website have updated the family visas application has been closed due to cap limit and will open the next financial year. Also another doubt I have is if the number of staffs are limited, if they are processing the December applicants now, then they will stop the January applicants for another few months and sit idle??
> 
> Also for those who have CO's can just confirm with their respective CO's about this right cos Anothermember sandz have enquired to the CO and they have said no such change has happened.. Soiof few of u can enquire about it to ur CO's, we can come to a conclusion.
> 
> Frustrating


Fortunately PMV, Partner and Child Visas are NOT capped. Parent (subclass 103, 804), Contributory Parent (subclass 143, 173, 864, 884) and Other Family (subclass 114, 115, 116, 835, 836, 838) ARE capped as they are the ones with least number of visas allocated to them in a year.

So far the visas granted during the financial year 2013-14 only came to a temporary stop during the month of June 2013 most probably because the department must've exhausted their limit. As the new financial year just started, I doubt we'll be seeing any cuts in the number of visas granted anytime soon. 
Besides June we see things slowing down during the month of December because AHC staff members go on leave for Christmas and New Year.
Nothing to worry about as the new financial year just started 

You can surely contact your case officer (not too many times that it would pissed them off) to find out the estimated processing time/waiting period in the final queue before AHC approves the visa.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Vishmonc said:


> Hey Becky
> I have filled the form you asked for dear
> Thankyou


Thank You Vishmonc 
I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Thanks for your reply and hope you get your visa next week :d
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Becky,
> Is it standard rule that CO ask demand IELTS for Spouse?:confused2:
> Regards,


If you are including your partner in your application for the a Skilled Migration visa, and are claiming points for your partner, then I'm GUESSING that the case officer will ask for your partner's IELTS.
*Seniors, please help. Thanks* 

If you have applied for a partner visa, then NO!

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Nikita Ag said:


> Hi Becky and others,
> 
> Congratulations to all those who got grants in the last few days.
> As for my query I called up AHC and the very rude operator told me the usual 12-15 months period. When I asked her if my CO has moved to another team she, she did not respond, on insisting she told me that yes he has. When I asked her why has this not been communicated to me, she crapped saying it's their internal transfer and internal AHC stuff and applicants do not have the right to know about it!
> 
> I returned to India thinking my visa would be granted by 10 sept and now I feel so annoyed. It was a relief to see some one whose DOL to be 10 dec was granted visa, I thought ( dol being 13 dec) mine is on the way, but it's disheartening to know that my file os not even sent to final queue. The operator told me that all my assessments are cleared. I do not know what to make out of it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nikita


Hey Nikita,

Thanks for updating us. Call again on Monday and request an update again. There is no shortage of rude and useless operators in AHC so you just have to keep trying and hoping to get through to someone who is nice enough to give you an explanation of what's going on with your application.

It is very unfortunate how AHC works and how little they care about the applicants who have paid such a hefty fees and they can't even provide polite customer service to the applicants out:out:
Hope this helps.
I hope you get your visa soon. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Blue Bird

Becky26 said:


> If you are including your partner in your application for the a Skilled Migration visa, and are claiming points for your partner, then I'm GUESSING that the case officer will ask for your partner's IELTS.
> *Seniors, please help. Thanks*
> 
> If you have applied for a partner visa, then NO!
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
I have applied under visa 190 and family as migrating dependent. In this scenario will CO ask for spouse IELTS?


----------



## Becky26

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Becky,
> I have applied under visa 190 and family as migrating dependent. In this scenario will CO ask for spouse IELTS?


YES! the case officer CAN ask for your partner's IELTS scores. Please do wait for other seniors to share their advice. 
*Please help seniors. Thanks* 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

Becky26 said:


> Hey Nikita,
> 
> Thanks for updating us. Call again on Monday and request an update again. There is no shortage of rude and useless operators in AHC so you just have to keep trying and hoping to get through to someone who is nice enough to give you an explanation of what's going on with your application.
> 
> It is very unfortunate how AHC works and how little they care about the applicants who have paid such a hefty fees and they can't even provide polite customer service to the applicants out:out:
> Hope this helps.
> I hope you get your visa soon. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey nikita 


I wanted to contact you as youand me on the same boat.... stupied case officer has moved to anothr department and hold us in hell.... for 1 min I thought I am only who is suffering but sad to know you too. Well I had talk with very nice operator on tuesday she told me your file will be reallocated to new CO from monday.... so I hope we will also have good day .


regards
mithi


----------



## vineetbabbar

Hi all,

My CO is no. 18. Can I have her email id so that i can contact her to check the status for my application?

Vineet Babbar.


----------



## Maha240606

Happy Sunday Guys.. Keep up the good work AHC for visa grants and wake up for CO allocations ..


----------



## Surpreet kaur

vineetbabbar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My CO is no. 18. Can I have her email id so that i can contact her to check the status for my application?
> 
> Vineet Babbar.


Hey 
COs email id is according to their names.
So it is [email protected]
Please do share the response you will gt.. 
Thnx
Surpreet


----------



## nairdh

vineetbabbar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My CO is no. 18. Can I have her email id so that i can contact her to check the status for my application?
> 
> Vineet Babbar.


Hi Vineet,

I believe CO 18 is on leave till Aug 25. Try reaching her on Monday, you should get through. 
Of course e-mail is more convenient, you don't have to stay on call for 40 minutes listening to the single finger piano call-on-hold tune.:violin:

Thanks,
Dhanya


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Hope you doing good.. 
I am waiting for ur new prediction list darlng.. 
Thanx 
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Hope you doing good..
> I am waiting for ur new prediction list darlng..
> Thanx
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

I'm good thanks  Hope you're well, getting excited 
Updated prediction list will be up tonight :nod::nod:
Good Luck, hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> Hey Surpreet,
> 
> I'm good thanks  Hope you're well, getting excited
> Updated prediction list will be up tonight :nod::nod:
> Good Luck, hope you get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
M gud thanks
Becky private msg me ur email id.. We will be in touch in australia too. It will be so gud to have a so kind and supporting frnd like you.
Becky i really pray for uh to gt everythng sorted out and u gt a grant very soon. 
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> M gud thanks
> Becky private msg me ur email id.. We will be in touch in australia too. It will be so gud to have a so kind and supporting frnd like you.
> Becky i really pray for uh to gt everythng sorted out and u gt a grant very soon.
> Regards
> Surpreet



Please check your private messages 
Thank you for your kind words and constant prayers :hug:
Thank You!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Beckyyyyyyy,,,, where is the prediction list 😄😄😄 ??


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 4th Week of August 2014*

Hey Guys!

Hope everyone is doing well. Last week was one of the best we've had in a very long time, 8 grants in 2 days  taking the tally for August to 16 grants. Hoping AHC will break records in the last 5 working days of this month.
Below is the updated prediction list:-

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
harman87--------------------90--------------------------310lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------83-------------------------335
apg12-------------------------79--------------------------272
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------54--------------------------258lane:
tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259lane:
Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257lane:
Sam88----------------------48---------------------------256lane:
Rambo911------------------51---------------------------267lane:
rahul85---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
Priya10---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
raman0082000-------------48--------------------------269lane:
harsingh--------------------45--------------------------253lane:
Sandy123------------------44--------------------------243lane:
sandz03--------------------45-------------------------268lane:
Vishmonc------------------44--------------------------270
desai369-------------------41-------------------------251
vineetbabbar--------------40--------------------------250
Dairy milk 28/11-----------34--------------------------243
srini.naik--------------------32-------------------------243
Naomi-----------------------30-------------------------297
ani25588-------------------22--------------------------227
vsoni88---------------------19--------------------------290
nairdh-----------------------16--------------------------285
rajella_1988---------------16---------------------------244
Surpreet kaur-------------16---------------------------243
Pari A-----------------------11--------------------------244
KG_AUS--------------------02-------------------------235

Good Luck to all waiting! ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Beckyyyyyyy,,,, where is the prediction list 😄😄😄 ??


LOL....why do I sense, patience is not your strongest pursuit


----------



## tushar3484

hey I am not on linkedin  



ashran said:


> Hi Tushar,
> 
> Could you pass me your LinkedIn profile link? (Preferably drop me a PM)
> 
> PS: Even i work in IT and will be migrating by this year end (hopefully).
> 
> Cheers...
> Ash


----------



## rajella_1988

Hey everyone I hope today is lucky day and we got hopes of grants. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Sharmaabhi

tushar3484 said:


> hey I am not on linkedin


Hi Tushar,

Please check your private messages.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## Vishmonc

Any gud news today any grants eagerly waiting


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Any good news today ?


----------



## Akshita

*Hi*

Congratulation to all who have got their visa
Has any jan applicant been allocated CO? And how long one has to wait in final queue
I loged my application on 24th jan but hav not received any update
Medicals and pcc all have been given along with chat and mail from past 5 years😞😭😭


----------



## Jimmy2014

Ak****a said:


> Congratulation to all who have got their visa
> Has any jan applicant been allocated CO? And how long one has to wait in final queue
> I loged my application on 24th jan but hav not received any update
> Medicals and pcc all have been given along with chat and mail from past 5 years&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;


Hi,

The last Jan applicant to get a CO was Tarun who lodged his application on 15th Jan. He was allocated a CO on 11th August. So based on this and your lodgement date, hopefully you should get a CO very soon :brushteeth:


----------



## harmanbeer singh

No news guys,,,,,
STILLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
Waitinggggg
NO CO YET


----------



## rawbin

*Called AHC*

Hi Everybody,

I rang AHC this morning and since it is 31 week for me asked operator about the CO allocation. He asked my file number and checked on the system and said CO has not been allocated. 

Also, he said the CO allocation has been temporarily stopped and said global timeframe is 12 months. It is temporary stopped only, and soon CO allocation will be resumed. Hopefully, we will all get CO soon.


----------



## jyoti10

Surpreet kaur said:


> Any good news today ?


Hi guys,
Got a visa grant letter today in the morning form my lawyer. Finally finally thank god:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Specially after getting stuck in final queue for almost three months. Very happy now. Visa was granted on 22august but got letter from lawyer today in the morning. I guess because it was a weekend. But never mind. 

Becky thank you so much for all your support and congratulations to everyone who got there visa grants last week. And best of luck who are in final queue. 
Thanks, 
Jyoti.:flypig::flypig:


----------



## Surpreet kaur

jyoti10 said:


> Hi guys,
> Got a visa grant letter today in the morning form my lawyer. Finally finally thank god:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Specially after getting stuck in final queue for almost three months. Very happy now. Visa was granted on 22august but got letter from lawyer today in the morning. I guess because it was a weekend. But never mind.
> 
> Becky thank you so much for all your support and congratulations to everyone who got there visa grants last week. And best of luck who are in final queue.
> Thanks,
> Jyoti.:flypig::flypig:


Congratulatios to uh jyoti,, happy re union. Have a safe and fun flight dear.


----------



## human1234

jyoti10 said:


> Hi guys,
> Got a visa grant letter today in the morning form my lawyer. Finally finally thank god:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Specially after getting stuck in final queue for almost three months. Very happy now. Visa was granted on 22august but got letter from lawyer today in the morning. I guess because it was a weekend. But never mind.
> 
> Becky thank you so much for all your support and congratulations to everyone who got there visa grants last week. And best of luck who are in final queue.
> Thanks,
> Jyoti.:flypig::flypig:


Congrats jyoti 
Thanks good ,,, have a nice time ahead,, enjoy the life ahead ... 
Thanks
Human1234


----------



## tarunmalh

Hi becky how are you I called ahc again today for medical and operator talked to my co and he said he will contact me by the end of this week really I am getting frustrated now
Reagards
Tarun


----------



## netgnus

Congrats Jyoti I was looking at the days you waited long enough ! Have fun there


----------



## noobrex

Hi, I am filing the 190 visa for my self at this point due to some financial issues. Considering I get 190 visa, when will i be able to file Visa for my Wife and Kids ? Please suggest.


----------



## Akshita

Jimmy2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The last Jan applicant to get a CO was Tarun who lodged his application on 15th Jan. He was allocated a CO on 11th August. So based on this and your lodgement date, hopefully you should get a CO very soon :brushteeth:


Hi Jimmy

Thanks a lot for ur reply atleast it gives mental satisfaction to know i might get a co soon


----------



## jyoti10

Surpreet kaur said:


> Congratulatios to uh jyoti,, happy re union. Have a safe and fun flight dear.


Thanks Surpreet, thanks so much.
Flying on Sunday. New week new month going to start and new life too.


----------



## Vishmonc

Hey guys
Finally got the golden email in my inbox 
Yeahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jyoti10

human1234 said:


> Congrats jyoti
> Thanks good ,,, have a nice time ahead,, enjoy the life ahead ...
> Thanks
> Human1234


Thanks Human1234


----------



## jyoti10

netgnus said:


> Congrats Jyoti I was looking at the days you waited long enough ! Have fun there


Thanks Netgnus, I did and this time was killing too.


----------



## jyoti10

Vishmonc said:


> Hey guys
> Finally got the golden email in my inbox
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhh


Congratulations Vishmonc, and happy reunion.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Vishmonc said:


> Hey guys
> Finally got the golden email in my inbox
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhh


Hey 
Congrats,, i knew this that u will gt ur visa today n see here is it..
Happy re union dear 
Have a safe flight


----------



## rajella_1988

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey
> Congrats,, i knew this that u will gt ur visa today n see here is it..
> Happy re union dear
> Have a safe flight


Congratulation for your grant and have a happy life ahead.


----------



## rajella_1988

jyoti10 said:


> Hi guys,
> Got a visa grant letter today in the morning form my lawyer. Finally finally thank god:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Specially after getting stuck in final queue for almost three months. Very happy now. Visa was granted on 22august but got letter from lawyer today in the morning. I guess because it was a weekend. But never mind.
> 
> Becky thank you so much for all your support and congratulations to everyone who got there visa grants last week. And best of luck who are in final queue.
> Thanks,
> Jyoti.:flypig::flypig:


Hey jyoti congratulation and have a happy life ahead


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



jyoti10 said:


> Hi guys,
> Got a visa grant letter today in the morning form my lawyer. Finally finally thank god:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Specially after getting stuck in final queue for almost three months. Very happy now. Visa was granted on 22august but got letter from lawyer today in the morning. I guess because it was a weekend. But never mind.
> 
> Becky thank you so much for all your support and congratulations to everyone who got there visa grants last week. And best of luck who are in final queue.
> Thanks,
> Jyoti.:flypig::flypig:


*Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinaly!!!! Many Many Congratulations!!!!! 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Your visa was well over due. So very happy for you. Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life in Australia. 

Thanks for sharing the good news with us. God Bless You! 
Thank you for your kind words and prayers. Wish you a safe and fun flight.
Take Care!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## ani25588

Vishmonc said:


> Hey guys
> Finally got the golden email in my inbox
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhh


Hey vishmonc!
Congratssss!!!!!! Wonderful times ahead! 

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## ani25588

jyoti10 said:


> Hi guys,
> Got a visa grant letter today in the morning form my lawyer. Finally finally thank god:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Specially after getting stuck in final queue for almost three months. Very happy now. Visa was granted on 22august but got letter from lawyer today in the morning. I guess because it was a weekend. But never mind.
> 
> Becky thank you so much for all your support and congratulations to everyone who got there visa grants last week. And best of luck who are in final queue.
> Thanks,
> Jyoti.:flypig::flypig:


Hey jyoti!!
What a relief to you! Big day! God bless you!!
Have a happy life ahead!

Regards 
Ani


----------



## nairdh

jyoti10 said:


> Hi guys,
> Got a visa grant letter today in the morning form my lawyer. Finally finally thank god:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Specially after getting stuck in final queue for almost three months. Very happy now. Visa was granted on 22august but got letter from lawyer today in the morning. I guess because it was a weekend. But never mind.
> 
> Becky thank you so much for all your support and congratulations to everyone who got there visa grants last week. And best of luck who are in final queue.
> Thanks,
> Jyoti.:flypig::flypig:


Congrats Jyoti.. and thanks AHC for the monday morning good news..

Have a great trip and all the best for your new beginning 

Rgds,
Dhanya


----------



## nairdh

Vishmonc said:


> Hey guys
> Finally got the golden email in my inbox
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhh


Congrats !! All the best for a wonderful new chapter in your life..


----------



## Becky26

tarunmalh said:


> Hi becky how are you I called ahc again today for medical and operator talked to my co and he said he will contact me by the end of this week really I am getting frustrated now
> Reagards
> Tarun


Hey Tarun,

Thank you for constantly updating us 
I know it must be very frustrating, I guess waiting is all you can do right now. Call AHC on Friday morning if you still don't hear anything from them. You need to keep reminding them so they don't forget about your file.
Good Luck! Thanks again for updating us. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Vishmonc said:


> Hey guys
> Finally got the golden email in my inbox
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhh


*Another one!!!!! Yiiiippiieeeee!!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
Many Many Congratulations!!!!! 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
So very happy for you. Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. 

Thanks for sharing the good news with us. God Bless You! 
Wish you a safe and fun flight.
Take Care!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

noobrex said:


> Hi, I am filing the 190 visa for my self at this point due to some financial issues. Considering I get 190 visa, when will i be able to file Visa for my Wife and Kids ? Please suggest.


Hey!

This thread is for partner visa applicants. Please find the thread that is related to your query in the link mentioned below:-
Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST*​
*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
harman87--------------------90--------------------------310lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------81-------------------------333lane:
apg12-------------------------79--------------------------272
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------54--------------------------258lane:
tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259lane:
Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257lane:
Sam88----------------------48---------------------------256lane:
Rambo911------------------51---------------------------267lane:
rahul85---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
Priya10---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
raman0082000-------------48--------------------------269lane:
harsingh--------------------45--------------------------253lane:
Sandy123------------------44--------------------------243lane:
sandz03--------------------45-------------------------268lane:
Vishmonc------------------45--------------------------271lane:
desai369-------------------41-------------------------251
vineetbabbar--------------40--------------------------250
Dairy milk 28/11-----------34--------------------------243
srini.naik--------------------32-------------------------243
Naomi-----------------------30-------------------------297
ani25588-------------------22--------------------------227
vsoni88---------------------19--------------------------290
nairdh-----------------------16--------------------------285
rajella_1988---------------16---------------------------244
Surpreet kaur-------------16---------------------------243
Pari A-----------------------11--------------------------244
KG_AUS--------------------02-------------------------235

apg12 you're next. Keep checking your inbox (or call your lawyer if you have one, maybe the mail is waiting in their inbox ) Good Luck to all waiting! ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

rawbin said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I rang AHC this morning and since it is 31 week for me asked operator about the CO allocation. He asked my file number and checked on the system and said CO has not been allocated.
> 
> Also, he said the CO allocation has been temporarily stopped and said global timeframe is 12 months. It is temporary stopped only, and soon CO allocation will be resumed. Hopefully, we will all get CO soon.


Another day gone without CO allocation .. Good news is that the operators have resumed to 12 months time frame.. And visa grants are happening at gud rate.. Cheers guys to everyone who got their visas today..


----------



## nairdh

Lets hope AHC picks up on CO allocation and Visa grants. So far just 1grant as of today.

Thankfully no more public holidays for some time


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Lets hope AHC picks up on CO allocation and Visa grants. So far just 1grant as of today.
> 
> Thankfully no more public holidays for some time


Yes!!! Not until October 2nd 
Good Luck :thumb::thumb:


----------



## jyoti10

Becky26 said:


> *Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinaly!!!! Many Many Congratulations!!!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Your visa was well over due. So very happy for you. Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life in Australia.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the good news with us. God Bless You!
> Thank you for your kind words and prayers. Wish you a safe and fun flight.
> Take Care!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


Thank you so much Becky. And best of luck to you too and god bless you with all the happiness and peace in life. 
Kind Regards, 
Jyoti


----------



## jyoti10

rajella_1988 said:


> Hey jyoti congratulation and have a happy life ahead


Thank you and best of luck to you too.


----------



## jyoti10

ani25588 said:


> Hey jyoti!!
> What a relief to you! Big day! God bless you!!
> Have a happy life ahead!
> 
> Regards
> Ani


Truly what a big day and what a relief too. Thank you so much.
Kind regards,
Jyoti


----------



## jyoti10

nairdh said:


> Congrats Jyoti.. and thanks AHC for the monday morning good news..
> 
> Have a great trip and all the best for your new beginning
> 
> Rgds,
> Dhanya


Thanks Dhanya, and good luck to you too.


----------



## RajXetri

Hi, everyone i lodged my PMV visa from VFS kathmandu on 22nd Sept ..how long does it take to be acknowledge by AHC ?? And when they ask for medical after CO allocation or prior?? Please add my partners details in SS as well Thank you.. It seems it is really painful waiting and frustration over all the applicants/partner waiting for the visa because of the AHC's slow actions.. and we have to do the same at least 8 months of time to get the hope of opening up the file... had same frustrating time when i lodged my 190 visa and used to log expat forum and used to check details every 5 mins now again oh god .... been visiting site this thread for a month and really hope becky gets grant soon !!


----------



## RajXetri

hi all again.. i would be glad if there is any link regarding question being asked in interview or some information that applicants need to know after visa lodgment .
thank u 


raj


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



jyoti10 said:


> Thank you so much Becky. And best of luck to you too and god bless you with all the happiness and peace in life.
> Kind Regards,
> Jyoti


Thanks darl! for your kind words and prayers. 
Have a great time in Australia. Take care! :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



RajXetri said:


> Hi, everyone i lodged my PMV visa from VFS kathmandu on 22nd Sept ..how long does it take to be acknowledge by AHC ?? And when they ask for medical after CO allocation or prior?? Please add my partners details in SS as well Thank you.. It seems it is really painful waiting and frustration over all the applicants/partner waiting for the visa because of the AHC's slow actions.. and we have to do the same at least 8 months of time to get the hope of opening up the file... had same frustrating time when i lodged my 190 visa and used to log expat forum and used to check details every 5 mins now again oh god .... been visiting site this thread for a month and really hope becky gets grant soon !!


Hey RajXetri,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per AHC New Delhi website case officer allocation is taking 30-31 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Once the case officer is allocated (if there are no complications) processing happens fairly quickly. You can see the trends in the SS. 
The case officer sends the file to the final queue after assessing it. As per SS, AHC is taking about 30-50 days since DOQ to approve the visa.
Roughly it takes about 2 months maximum to get the visa after case officer is allocated (for cases with no complications).

*At least you won't have to live separately after you get married. Your partner will be able to apply for onshore partner (820/801) visa and wait onshore for the whole duration of the processing. 
The transition of PMV to 820/801 visa is very quick. The applicant just needs to provide the evidence of marriage i.e. marriage certificate, wedding photos, wedding invites, honeymoon photos, etc. Some applicants have been approved on the same day as the application. 
And the paperwork for PMV is way less than that of the partner visa 309/100.
So just hang in there, it'll all be worth it in the end.*

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## RajXetri

Becky26 said:


> Hey RajXetri,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
> 
> Thank you for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> *FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
> Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts.
> Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> *I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
> So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
> Thank you very much.*
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
> Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.
> 
> *REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per AHC New Delhi website case officer allocation is taking 30-31 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
> 
> Once the case officer is allocated (if there are no complications) processing happens fairly quickly. You can see the trends in the SS.
> The case officer sends the file to the final queue after assessing it. As per SS, AHC is taking about 30-50 days since DOQ to approve the visa.
> Roughly it takes about 2 months maximum to get the visa after case officer is allocated (for cases with no complications).
> 
> *At least you won't have to live separately after you get married. Your partner will be able to apply for onshore partner (820/801) visa and wait onshore for the whole duration of the processing.
> The transition of PMV to 820/801 visa is very quick. The applicant just needs to provide the evidence of marriage i.e. marriage certificate, wedding photos, wedding invites, honeymoon photos, etc. Some applicants have been approved on the same day as the application.
> And the paperwork for PMV is way less than that of the partner visa 309/100.
> So just hang in there, it'll all be worth it in the end.*
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


sorry becky i wrote PMV .. i also applied 309/100 for my wife.. i am in sydney and wife is in nepal.. we got married after 4 yrs of love relationship so always desperate to be together and 8 months seems ages and ages anyway no otherway than waiting 

thanks for adding up!!wishing everyne all the best !!


----------



## Becky26

RajXetri said:


> sorry becky i wrote PMV .. i also applied 309/100 for my wife.. i am in sydney and wife is in nepal.. we got married after 4 yrs of love relationship so always desperate to be together and 8 months seems ages and ages anyway no otherway than waiting
> 
> thanks for adding up!!wishing everyne all the best !!


No worries, I've made the correction to your application details. 
I guess we are all in the same boat then, wait is all we can do. 

Although, now is the most suitable time for you to invite your partner to Australia on a visitor visa as case officer allocation as per the AHC New Delhi website is taking 30-31 weeks since DOL. And from the information in the SS, there are applicants who have been waiting for almost 230 days for a case officer to be allocated to their file.

There is heaps of time for her to visit you and spend time with you there before the processing of your file begins. Just a suggestion. Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## RajXetri

Becky26 said:


> No worries, I've made the correction to your application details.
> I guess we are all in the same boat then, wait is all we can do.
> 
> Although, now is the most suitable time for you to invite your partner to Australia on a visitor visa as case officer allocation as per the AHC New Delhi website is taking 30-31 weeks since DOL. And from the information in the SS, there are applicants who have been waiting for almost 230 days for a case officer to be allocated to their file.
> 
> There is heaps of time for her to visit you and spend time with you there before the processing of your file begins. Just a suggestion. Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thank you for your suggestion .. we were thinking to apply for visitor visa and suggested not do if can wait ..he told that after 3 months stay have to be back to country and it instead of coming back in every three months we thought would be better to wait.. at least she is doing job and someway it keeps her engaged so thinking to cl three months before our app reaches 30-31 weeks in future if becm impatience (surely will be  )..


----------



## Becky26

RajXetri said:


> Thank you for your suggestion .. we were thinking to apply for visitor visa and suggested not do if can wait ..he told that after 3 months stay have to be back to country and it instead of coming back in every three months we thought would be better to wait.. at least she is doing job and someway it keeps her engaged so thinking to cl three months before our app reaches 30-31 weeks in future if becm impatience (surely will be  )..


No worries 
Do what suites you best  The "3 months stay at a time" condition is a pain, I guess if your partner is working she won't be thinking about the visa as much.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

jyoti10 said:


> Thanks Netgnus, I did and this time was killing too.


Hiya jyoti



congrats happy reunioun and best of luck for new life ahead

regads
mithi


----------



## sangeeta hans

*enquiry about 309 visa*

hello friends,

I need your help
APPLICATION LODGMENT DATE-25 Nov2013
allocation of CO-29 may 2014
i have received an Email from my CO about additional documents which include pcc,form 80,and evidence of relationship..i have received an another email from my Case officer,that my application has been queued for final decision ON 31/07/2014
but today is 25 august2014,i havent get any response from there side😥😥
for me its heights of patience and wait,is anybody helps me about this that how much time will AHC take for the grant of my visa..

regards

sangeeta hans


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



sangeeta hans said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I need your help
> APPLICATION LODGMENT DATE-25 Nov2013
> allocation of CO-29 may 2014
> i have received an Email from my CO about additional documents which include pcc,form 80,and evidence of relationship..i have received an another email from my Case officer,that my application has been queued for final decision ON 31/07/2014
> but today is 25 august2014,i havent get any response from there side����
> for me its heights of patience and wait,is anybody helps me about this that how much time will AHC take for the grant of my visa..
> 
> regards
> 
> sangeeta hans


Hey sangeeta hans,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per AHC's current trend *it's taking about 30-50 days since DOQ to get the visa.*
Roughly it takes about 2 months maximum to get the visa after case officer is allocated (for cases with no complications). And almost all of the cases, the applicant gets the grant email sent to them after this 30-50 day waiting period is over.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. *Please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form. *Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hello everyone,

I am currently in Australia on tourist visa for 1 year with 3 months entry. I hav applied for spouse visa on 9th july 2014. I am planning to go to Thailand in Oct for 5 days and come back. Is this 5 days ok?? I have still not updated my current address and phone number with Ahc. Shld I do it then how shld I dc o that. 

Thanku all for ur help
Arvi_krish


----------



## sangeeta hans

*query about 309*

hey thanks becky for ur reply..
as per your request i have filled your ss form.pls have a luk at dat..and
 can you please tell me that what exactly happend in d final queued procedure..
pls reply it will be a very big help for me.

regrads
sangeeta hans


----------



## Vishmonc

Hey everyone
Thanks a lot for ur kind wishes and sorry for the late reply actually my charger was broken unfortunately and mobile was was off due to which I was not able to reply but dnt consider it rude please. And I really feel lucky to have such good frnds like u all as u all are so supportive thankyou guys ll miss u all and keep in touch
Hope you all also get ur visas soon.


----------



## ashwinn

hi vishmonc congratulations on the visa!! definetely worth the long wait hope you enjoy the long awaited reunion now!! 

Quick question - on the visa grant letter that you recieved does it state a date at all when the applicant will need to leave India by? Looking forward to your reply. Thanks.


----------



## apg12

Hi everyone and Becky

Today thanks to GOD we got our VISA GRANTED first thing this morning! Have never smiled so much! 

Becky I really hope you get your visa ASAP you deserve it more than anyone. You are such a great help to everyone on this forum and I know we all appreciate your support and advise. Thank you Becky for maintaining a great forum 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## human1234

Vishmonc said:


> Hey everyone
> Thanks a lot for ur kind wishes and sorry for the late reply actually my charger was broken unfortunately and mobile was was off due to which I was not able to reply but dnt consider it rude please. And I really feel lucky to have such good frnds like u all as u all are so supportive thankyou guys ll miss u all and keep in touch
> Hope you all also get ur visas soon.


Congrats vishmonc 
Have a hapoy life ahead ...hapoy reunion
Cheers
Human1234


----------



## human1234

apg12 said:


> Hi everyone and Becky
> 
> Today thanks to GOD we got our VISA GRANTED first thing this morning! Have never smiled so much!
> 
> Becky I really hope you get your visa ASAP you deserve it more than anyone. You are such a great help to everyone on this forum
> and I know we all appreciate your support and advise. Thank you Becky for maintaining a great forum
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


Congrats apj, happy reunion
Enjoy the life in australia
Cheers
Human1234


----------



## Arvi_krish

Arvi_krish said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am currently in Australia on tourist visa for 1 year with 3 months entry. I hav applied for spouse visa on 9th july 2014. I am planning to go to Thailand in Oct for 5 days and come back. Is this 5 days ok?? I have still not updated my current address and phone number with Ahc. Shld I do it then how shld I dc o that.
> 
> Thanku all for ur help
> Arvi_krish


Can anyone pls help on this

ThNkyou


----------



## Vishmonc

Hey Ashwin 
Yeah it does state the date but it is the expiry date of the visa when we can leave india 
So nothing to worry about


----------



## nairdh

apg12 said:


> Hi everyone and Becky
> 
> Today thanks to GOD we got our VISA GRANTED first thing this morning! Have never smiled so much!
> 
> Becky I really hope you get your visa ASAP you deserve it more than anyone. You are such a great help to everyone on this forum and I know we all appreciate your support and advise. Thank you Becky for maintaining a great forum
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


Congrats apg12 and all the best for everything..


----------



## human1234

Arvi_krish said:


> Can anyone pls help on this
> 
> ThNkyou


Hi arvi
first of all update your change of address n contact details. .its compulsory. .. 
and there is no dramas of traveling to Thailand or else but let AHC know about it and the duration of vacation.

Have a good one
Cheers
Human1234


----------



## Surpreet kaur

apg12 said:


> Hi everyone and Becky
> 
> Today thanks to GOD we got our VISA GRANTED first thing this morning! Have never smiled so much!
> 
> Becky I really hope you get your visa ASAP you deserve it more than anyone. You are such a great help to everyone on this forum and I know we all appreciate your support and advise. Thank you Becky for maintaining a great forum
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


Hey congratulations dear
So happy for uh 
Gud luck for ur life and have a safe and fun flight 
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## sangeeta hans

congratulations guys
can u pls tell me hw much time ur visa took to come aftr putting ur file in queue for final decision 

regards 
sangeeta hans


----------



## nairdh

sangeeta hans said:


> congratulations guys
> can u pls tell me hw much time ur visa took to come aftr putting ur file in queue for final decision
> 
> regards
> sangeeta hans


Hi Sangeeta,

I believe most cases take anywhere between 30 - 60 days to be granted after being sent to final queue. In certain cases I believe there has been a longer wait, though these are few.

You'll see the numbers when Becky puts up the latest prediction list soon 

Cheers.
Dhanya


----------



## sangeeta hans

thanks nairdh
for your reply&#55357;&#56842;
do you have any idea about the PROCEDURE of SCO??
i mean he/she grant visa straight away or ask for some more info??
i am in a big mess 
its completion of 9 months now,&#55357;&#56869;&#55357;&#56869;&#55357;&#56869;
my level of patience is sinking day by day&#55357;&#56869;
hope to get d revert soon!!

kind regards 
sangeeta


----------



## nairdh

sangeeta hans said:


> thanks nairdh
> for your reply��
> do you have any idea about the PROCEDURE of SCO??
> i mean he/she grant visa straight away or ask for some more info??
> i am in a big mess
> its completion of 9 months now,������
> my level of patience is sinking day by day��
> hope to get d revert soon!!
> 
> kind regards
> sangeeta


Hi Sangeeta,

Don't worry, hang in there. I too will complete 10 months from DOL in a week's time.

Usually by the time the file reaches the SCO it means they have all the info required to make the decision. However, we have seen cases where SCO requests further info, but this is rare. Last week, 2 applicants received calls from the SCO to cross check certain details, but received the grant same day. It all depends on the case 

Good luck and don't lose heart!


----------



## apg12

sangeeta hans said:


> congratulations guys
> can u pls tell me hw much time ur visa took to come aftr putting ur file in queue for final decision
> 
> regards
> sangeeta hans


We were in que for 81 days however our visa was finalised within the normal timeframe as it was finalised on the 6th of August however there was an IT problem thats why we had to wait an extra 20 days! Most visa are granted between 40-60 days once placed in final que. I know the pain you are going through but soon it will all be over


----------



## nairdh

Hi Sangeeta,

Info from the AHC website:

Applications Forwarded for Final Assessment and Decision 

Once applications are assessed as meeting all requirements they are then forwarded for a final assessment and decision. At that time you will be advised that no further information is required from you and the next contact will be from a senior visa officer making the final decision.

There are currently several hundred applications awaiting final assessment, so it can take some time before the final assessment is undertaken. Please be patient while we process your application.

When an application reaches the point of final assessment, if no further information is required by the senior visa officer, you will then be notified by email of the decision.

Most partner applications are now decided within the indicative processing time of 8 to 11 months.

Cheers.
Dhanya


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



sangeeta hans said:


> hey thanks becky for ur reply..
> as per your request i have filled your ss form.pls have a luk at dat..and
> can you please tell me that what exactly happend in d final queued procedure..
> pls reply it will be a very big help for me.
> 
> regrads
> sangeeta hans


Hey Sangeeta,

Thank you for filling out the Update Form. I have now added your application details to the tmain SS. You can view them by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
As per the information you have provided, it's been 26 days for your file in the final queue. AHC is taking roughly between 40-50 days to grant the visa since DOQ.
You might have to wait for little bit longer. Nothing to worry about.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ashwinn

Vishmonc said:


> Hey Ashwin
> Yeah it does state the date but it is the expiry date of the visa when we can leave india
> So nothing to worry about


hi vishmonc

thanks for your reply. Do you know what the expiry date of the visa is or how they calculate that? we submitted our visa on feb 14th to ahc delhi. Im hoping that my partner gets her visa between sometime in november or december this year. my cousin is having wedding in early january next year and thus the reason for my question and want to save on the multiple flight trips to and from. Looking forward to hearing back. cheers


----------



## Becky26

*Form 929- Change of Address/Passport Details*



Arvi_krish said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am currently in Australia on tourist visa for 1 year with 3 months entry. I hav applied for spouse visa on 9th july 2014. I am planning to go to Thailand in Oct for 5 days and come back. Is this 5 days ok?? I have still not updated my current address and phone number with Ahc. Shld I do it then how shld I dc o that.
> 
> Thanku all for ur help
> Arvi_krish


Hey Arvi_krish,

You need to fill the Form 929 and submit it to AHC and then when you come back to India you need to do this again. You will need to update AHC/DIBP even after you get your visa so that they your correct address in their system. 
Below is the link to the Form 929- Change of Address/Passport Details:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf

You can print out the form, fill t, sign it and then can email it to AHC.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



apg12 said:


> Hi everyone and Becky
> 
> Today thanks to GOD we got our VISA GRANTED first thing this morning! Have never smiled so much!
> 
> Becky I really hope you get your visa ASAP you deserve it more than anyone. You are such a great help to everyone on this forum and I know we all appreciate your support and advise. Thank you Becky for maintaining a great forum
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! Fiiiiiinaylly you got it!!!!!!!
Many Many Congratulations to you!!!! Your grant was well overdue.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :dance::dance::dance::dance: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:
So happy for you. Wish you a lovely re-union and a wonderful life ahead. 

Thank you for your kind words and wishes. Glad I could help you during this rough time.
Thank you for sharing the good news with us. God bless you and wish you a safe and fun flight to Australia.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

ashwinn said:


> hi vishmonc congratulations on the visa!! definetely worth the long wait hope you enjoy the long awaited reunion now!!
> 
> Quick question - on the visa grant letter that you recieved does it state a date at all when the applicant will need to leave India by? Looking forward to your reply. Thanks.





ashwinn said:


> hi vishmonc
> 
> thanks for your reply. Do you know what the expiry date of the visa is or how they calculate that? we submitted our visa on feb 14th to ahc delhi. Im hoping that my partner gets her visa between sometime in november or december this year. my cousin is having wedding in early january next year and thus the reason for my question and want to save on the multiple flight trips to and from. Looking forward to hearing back. cheers


The initial entry date is the expiry date of either your medicals or the PCC whichever expires first. 
Medicals and PCC are valid for 12 months from the date of issue.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> thanks nairdh
> for your reply��
> do you have any idea about the PROCEDURE of SCO??
> i mean he/she grant visa straight away or ask for some more info??
> i am in a big mess
> its completion of 9 months now,������
> my level of patience is sinking day by day��
> hope to get d revert soon!!
> 
> kind regards
> sangeeta


The SCO grants the visa and in 99% of the cases does not contact the applicant. When your files reaches the front of the final queue, he/she will do the final assessment of your application and if satisfied will type up your visa grant letter and email it to you.
The global processing time frame for partner visa application is 12 months so your processing is taking place well within the time frame. 
You might have to wait for roughly 20-25 days. Wait is all you can do. You don't have very long to go.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

*got visa today*

Dear all and becky,
finally i got my visa today. thanks for all your support becky and surpreet.
I am going with my partner on this sunday. 
regards
chirag


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



desai369 said:


> Dear all and becky,
> finally i got my visa today. thanks for all your support becky and surpreet.
> I am going with my partner on this sunday.
> regards
> chirag


*Another one today!!!! AHC is on FIRE!!!! :flame::flame::flame::flame:
Many Many Congratulations to you Chirag!!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:
So happy for you. Wish you a lovely re-union and a wonderful life ahead. 

Thank you for your kind words. 
Thank you for sharing the good news with us. God bless you and wish you a safe and fun flight to Australia.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## desai369

*Thanks*



Becky26 said:


> *Another one today!!!! AHC is on FIRE!!!! :flame::flame::flame::flame:
> Many Many Congratulations to you Chirag!!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:
> So happy for you. Wish you a lovely re-union and a wonderful life ahead.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.
> Thank you for sharing the good news with us. God bless you and wish you a safe and fun flight to Australia.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*



Hi Becky,

Thanks So much for your reply.

Iam so happy today as i got this good news when my partner is beside me dancing when we got the grant letter on our email.

Now it is packing time for me as iam going with her,feeling sad for my parents.

I wish you also get your visa soon.

Kind regards

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks So much for your reply.
> 
> Iam so happy today as i got this good news when my partner is beside me dancing when we got the grant letter on our email.
> 
> Now it is packing time for me as iam going with her,feeling sad for my parents.
> 
> I wish you also get your visa soon.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Chirag


hahaha!!! I know, it must be an awesome feeling. Have a great time in Australia, it BEAUTIFUL country with welcoming and kind people. 
I'm sure you're parents are happy that now you can be with your partner forever 
Thank you for your kind wishes, I hope so too. Take Care!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

desai369 said:


> Dear all and becky,
> finally i got my visa today. thanks for all your support becky and surpreet.
> I am going with my partner on this sunday.
> regards
> chirag


Hey chirag
Congratulations,,M so happy for you dear.. Have a great life with your partner in a blessed country.. God bless uh n ur partner.. Will caught up in australia.. Private msg me ur email id. Pay my regards to ur wife.. 
Surpreet


----------



## human1234

desai369 said:


> Dear all and becky,
> finally i got my visa today. thanks for all your support becky and surpreet.
> I am going with my partner on this sunday.
> regards
> chirag


Congrats chirag n ur family
have a happy time in australia
Good luck for future
Thanks
Human1234


----------



## desai369

*Thanks*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey chirag
> Congratulations,,M so happy for you dear.. Have a great life with your partner in a blessed country.. God bless uh n ur partner.. Will caught up in australia.. Private msg me ur email id. Pay my regards to ur wife..
> Surpreet



Hello Surpreet,

Thank you so much for your reply.

i wish you also get your visa soon as i can see AHC is on fire since last week with lots of grant letter.

I have msg you my email address.

Thank you so much for your help till today.

Kind Regards

Chirag


----------



## desai369

*Thanks*



human1234 said:


> Congrats chirag n ur family
> have a happy time in australia
> Good luck for future
> Thanks
> Human1234


Hello human1234,

Thanks so much.

Finally a long wait came to an end.

I wish you also get your visa soon.

Kind Regards

Chirag


----------



## remya3012

Wow...logged in after 10 days and am seeing sooo many grants!! Congrats all of you..and All the best to the rest for CO allocation, final queues and grant!!

I reached Sydney 3 days back and getting busy setting up the new life  So far so good :laugh:

How are things with you Becky?? What's happening with your passport ??


----------



## nairdh

Becky26 said:


> The initial entry date is the expiry date of either your medicals or the PCC whichever expires first.
> Medicals and PCC are valid for 12 months from the date of issue.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Becky,

Just realised one of my PCCs expire on 30 Sep. Since my DOQ was 7th Aug I still have a bit of a wait I feel. I do hope that the grant comes through before then.

Is there any way I can bring this to the attention of the SCO and probably speeden things up?

-Dhanya


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!!!*



remya3012 said:


> Wow...logged in after 10 days and am seeing sooo many grants!! Congrats all of you..and All the best to the rest for CO allocation, final queues and grant!!
> 
> I reached Sydney 3 days back and getting busy setting up the new life  So far so good :laugh:
> 
> How are things with you Becky?? What's happening with your passport ??


Heeey!! 

How are you darl? How's Australia treating you  Glad to know you reached safely.
It HAS been a great month, the grants started flooding in since last week. 8 grants in 1 week for last week and 4 grants so far for this week :rockon::rockon:

Update:- Found out today that the PV and the application has been sent to the state's police head office and should be sent back to the SP office in my city sometime during the next week with the final green light which will then be sent to the RPO with final approval which will initiate the passport printing 

There are 3 police offices where the file must get clearance from in my city. They are:-
1. Local Thana;
2. LIU- Local Investigation Unit; and 
3. State Police Head Office.
I was told that the PV can take upto 1 month as there are 3 levels of PV in my city.

Great to hear from you. Hope you're well and enjoying Australia. Take Care!! Thanks for checking up on me :hug::hug:
Will update once I get an update.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Becky,
> 
> Just realised one of my PCCs expire on 30 Sep. Since my DOQ was 7th Aug I still have a bit of a wait I feel. I do hope that the grant comes through before then.
> 
> Is there any way I can bring this to the attention of the SCO and probably speeden things up?
> 
> -Dhanya


Hey Dhanya,

Not trying to get you to stress out but this could be a tricky one. Currently AHC is granting visas in about 45-50 days. You have just a little over a month left on your PCC as of today. Might wanna call and speak to your case officer tomorrow. I'm not too sure whether or not case officers are allowed to quicken things up like that as your file is in the final queue and visas get approved as per DOQ.

You will have a very small window between your date of grant and initial entry date as most probably the initial entry date will be decided as per the PCC (cause they expire first). It will depend on your senior case officer's discretion whether or not to request you a new PCC or just grant the visa on the basis of the one due to expire on September 30.

Speak to your case officer tomorrow and hopefully they won't ask you for a new PCC. And if she does request a new one, you still have time to apply for a new one and send it to AHC before your file reaches the 45-50 days since DOQ time limit.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Please do share with us what your case officer says to you. Thank you for your time 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST*​
*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
harman87--------------------90--------------------------310lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------81-------------------------333lane:
apg12-------------------------81--------------------------274lane:
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------54--------------------------258lane:
tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259lane:
Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257lane:
Sam88----------------------48---------------------------256lane:
Rambo911------------------51---------------------------267lane:
rahul85---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
Priya10---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
raman0082000-------------48--------------------------269lane:
harsingh--------------------45--------------------------253lane:
Sandy123------------------44--------------------------243lane:
sandz03--------------------45-------------------------268lane:
Vishmonc------------------45--------------------------271lane:
desai369-------------------43-------------------------253lane:
vineetbabbar--------------40--------------------------250
Dairy milk 28/11-----------34--------------------------243
srini.naik--------------------32-------------------------243
Naomi-----------------------30-------------------------297
ani25588-------------------22--------------------------227
vsoni88---------------------19--------------------------290
nairdh-----------------------16--------------------------285
rajella_1988---------------16---------------------------244
Surpreet kaur-------------16---------------------------243
Pari A-----------------------11--------------------------244
KG_AUS--------------------02-------------------------235

17 gone, 11 more to go. vineetbabbar you're next so keep a close check on your inbox. Good Luck to you and all waiting. It's been a great month so far 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

400 days since DOL for me.....it's been a very looooooong and painful journey


----------



## mithi1988

Becky26 said:


> 400 days since DOL for me.....it's been a very looooooong and painful journey


Hey becky

Dear definitely it has been a long and painful journry for you I cant imagine how did you cope up with things this much long.... but god have thought very good for you somewhere so please be strong as youare always and guide us.... :tongue::tongue::lol::lol:

regards
mithi


----------



## mithi1988

Hello nikita dear 

have you heard from AHC about reallocation of CO please answer

Regards


----------



## £!v!

Becky26 said:


> 400 days since DOL for me.....it's been a very looooooong and painful journey


Hey Dear... you have sooo patience in urself...dont know how you are managing all this.... Bt i Salute u ... :usa: :usa: I just hope you get ur visa soon.. ray: ray:


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



mithi1988 said:


> Hey becky
> 
> Dear definitely it has been a long and painful journry for you I cant imagine how did you cope up with things this much long.... but god have thought very good for you somewhere so please be strong as youare always and guide us.... :tongue::tongue::lol::lol:
> 
> regards
> mithi


Hey mithi,

Thank you for your kind wishes  I hope you get your visa soon ray2:ray2:
Any news from AHC regarding your application? Did you find out who your new case officer is?
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky



£!v! said:


> Hey Dear... you have sooo patience in urself...dont know how you are managing all this.... Bt i Salute u ... :usa: :usa: I just hope you get ur visa soon.. ray: ray:


Hey £!v!,

Thank you for your kind words and prayers  I hope you get your visa soon ray2:ray2:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey Biroh,

Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you have heard anything from AHC regarding your partner visa application? Has your application been sent to the final queue yet? :confused2::confused2:
Kindly please update us. I look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey luella,

Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you have heard anything from AHC regarding your partner visa application? Has your application been sent to the final queue yet? :confused2::confused2:
Kindly please update us. I look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Becky26 said:


> 400 days since DOL for me.....it's been a very looooooong and painful journey


Becky.. I know its been hard and our consolation may only be empty words at this point, but I always say look out for that silver lining on your cloud.. its a lill slow but its coming..

And you know what lets hope once this bad time is over only really really good times follow! 

God bless!
Dhanya


----------



## nairdh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Dhanya,
> 
> Not trying to get you to stress out but this could be a tricky one. Currently AHC is granting visas in about 45-50 days. You have just a little over a month left on your PCC as of today. Might wanna call and speak to your case officer tomorrow. I'm not too sure whether or not case officers are allowed to quicken things up like that as your file is in the final queue and visas get approved as per DOQ.
> 
> You will have a very small window between your date of grant and initial entry date as most probably the initial entry date will be decided as per the PCC (cause they expire first). It will depend on your senior case officer's discretion whether or not to request you a new PCC or just grant the visa on the basis of the one due to expire on September 30.
> 
> Speak to your case officer tomorrow and hopefully they won't ask you for a new PCC. And if she does request a new one, you still have time to apply for a new one and send it to AHC before your file reaches the 45-50 days since DOQ time limit.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Please do share with us what your case officer says to you. Thank you for your time
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Thanks Becky. Will follow up and keep you posted.


----------



## sangeeta hans

guys can u pls tell me how to check d spread sheet,,unfortunatley my link off filled SS has been moved to trash in my mails😔😌😌😌😌😌

and one more thing 
very first time one i opened dat link aftr filling dat SS,,i have got info abou CO ANS SCO?!
is it done??
or something major use of that..
:wacko:

regards
sangeeta


----------



## sangeeta hans

Becky26 said:


> 400 days since DOL for me.....it's been a very looooooong and painful journey


hey becky 
hats off to u...
u kept all of us updated by upcoming AHC criteria,,on d same side u r in so much pain!!!
i wish you will get your visa soon!!😊😊😊

regards

sangeeta hans


----------



## netgnus

hey becky 400 days i thought the maximum time is 12 months, what happen in there ? Hope you get your visa soon and then we will party together in Australia . Aussie Style Shrimp on a barbie kinda thing  . Be strong hun you ll get there .


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Becky.. I know its been hard and our consolation may only be empty words at this point, but I always say look out for that silver lining on your cloud.. its a lill slow but its coming..
> 
> And you know what lets hope once this bad time is over only really really good times follow!
> 
> God bless!
> Dhanya


Hey Dhanya,

Thank you for your kind words. It's amazing how long we can hold onto something wait for it to happen. Wonders of love I guess. Been over 13 months with no job, no life, no plans just waiting..... *sigh* and 10 months soon since my husband flew back to Australia :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:

Hoping for the best. Thanks again for your encouraging and kind words.
Good Luck to you! Hope you get your visa without you having to get a new PCC.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> guys can u pls tell me how to check d spread sheet,,unfortunatley my link off filled SS has been moved to trash in my mails������������
> 
> and one more thing
> very first time one i opened dat link aftr filling dat SS,,i have got info abou CO ANS SCO?!
> is it done??
> or something major use of that..
> :wacko:
> 
> regards
> sangeeta


Hey Sangeeta,

1. Below is the link to the main SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

2. Link with case officer names and codes:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

3. Link to the Summary Graphs which shows the number of files in final queue and number of visas granted in each calendar month:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=2

You should bookmark them, so that your browser will remember them for future use 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> hey becky
> hats off to u...
> u kept all of us updated by upcoming AHC criteria,,on d same side u r in so much pain!!!
> i wish you will get your visa soon!!😊😊😊
> 
> regards
> 
> sangeeta hans


Thank you for your kind words. I hope for the same.
Good Luck to you! Hope for a quick grant.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

netgnus said:


> hey becky 400 days i thought the maximum time is 12 months, what happen in there ? Hope you get your visa soon and then we will party together in Australia . Aussie Style Shrimp on a barbie kinda thing  . Be strong hun you ll get there .


Hahahahaha.....that literally made me laugh out loud ound:ound: I'll die with allergy from the shrimp....LOL but I get what you mean  I'm more of a "steak/ribs on the barbie" person 
Where in Australia are you? 

Waiting for my passport to apply for a new PCC (again) after which my case officer will hopefully send my file to the final queue leading to visa grant 

Thanks again for your positive and encouraging words. The 12 month maximum time frame has been flushed down the toilet in my case 
Hoping for the best. Good Luck to you too!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

*strange*

Hello Becky, 

I know this will surprise you but you know what My final decision on visa was made by co not Sco as per your spreadsheet. My decision maker Sco was code 15 in your co list.

Very strange. 

Kind regards 

Chirag


----------



## remya3012

Becky26 said:


> Heeey!!
> 
> How are you darl? How's Australia treating you  Glad to know you reached safely.
> It HAS been a great month, the grants started flooding in since last week. 8 grants in 1 week for last week and 4 grants so far for this week :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Update:- Found out today that the PV and the application has been sent to the state's police head office and should be sent back to the SP office in my city sometime during the next week with the final green light which will then be sent to the RPO with final approval which will initiate the passport printing
> 
> There are 3 police offices where the file must get clearance from in my city. They are:-
> 1. Local Thana;
> 2. LIU- Local Investigation Unit; and
> 3. State Police Head Office.
> I was told that the PV can take upto 1 month as there are 3 levels of PV in my city.
> 
> Great to hear from you. Hope you're well and enjoying Australia. Take Care!! Thanks for checking up on me :hug::hug:
> Will update once I get an update.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


 So far so good Becky...No trouble as of now..Got my medicare card n tax number..things were smooth.

Considering that you are well above the 12 month period..i think you should get the grant the moment you submit the PCC..  Hope you get it soon :fingerscrossed: 

It's really hard for you to be waiting for this long..as you said without a job and with uncertainties !! You alone know how you are handling this!! Hope your wait is over soon and you join your partner :hug:


----------



## vineetbabbar

Hi alll,

Got a news on the email that the visa has been granted to my wife's visa application on 26th August, 2014. I'm really excited for our reunion.

Best of luck to all who are waiting for their visas.

Vineet Babbar.


----------



## mithi1988

Congrats vineet have a happy reunioun .....good luck


----------



## rajella_1988

vineetbabbar said:


> Hi alll,
> 
> Got a news on the email that the visa has been granted to my wife's visa application on 26th August, 2014. I'm really excited for our reunion.
> 
> Best of luck to all who are waiting for their visas.
> 
> Vineet Babbar.


Congratulation vineetbabbar and to your partner . Enjoy the time to gather in Australia. Many congratulation to all of them who got their visa grants. Wish everyone a happy life ahead with your reunion.


----------



## KG_AUS

vineetbabbar said:


> Hi alll,
> 
> Got a news on the email that the visa has been granted to my wife's visa application on 26th August, 2014. I'm really excited for our reunion.
> 
> Best of luck to all who are waiting for their visas.
> 
> Vineet Babbar.


That's great.. Congrats mate!


----------



## rajella_1988

Becky26 said:


> 400 days since DOL for me.....it's been a very looooooong and painful journey


Hey becky how r u doin. We all know it's been very long wait for you. It's really stressful and frustrating. But you not to worry darl, you will get there soon as everyone here praying for you. I hope you sorted out your Pcc and got a grant soon. Wish u luck


----------



## netgnus

Hey Becky , i was in Melbourne for 7 years. However, because of lack of knowledge of my lawyer my onshore visa got decline as i applied from bridging visa. Now i have applied offshore lets hope for the best but yeah Melbourne is the Best  .


----------



## sangeeta hans

hey becky
thanku so much for ur reply
just want to let u knw dat,,m trying to open third link
but same as 2 link thing was opened which includes,,name of CO wid dere codes,,n timeframe
nothing else!!CAn u please tell me how to resolve this prob!
actually i want to see the propr summary graphs,may b m missed out somthing!!
😁😁😁😁😁😁
kind regards
sangeeta


----------



## shinoj123

vineetbabbar said:


> Hi alll,
> 
> Got a news on the email that the visa has been granted to my wife's visa application on 26th August, 2014. I'm really excited for our reunion.
> 
> Best of luck to all who are waiting for their visas.
> 
> Vineet Babbar.


Hey Vineet,
Nice to hear that. When did your wife apply for the visa and from where?


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey vineet
Congratulations to you.. Gud luck for ur life
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey vineet
Congratulations to you.. Gud luck for ur life
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## nairdh

sangeeta hans said:


> hey becky
> thanku so much for ur reply
> just want to let u knw dat,,m trying to open third link
> but same as 2 link thing was opened which includes,,name of CO wid dere codes,,n timeframe
> nothing else!!CAn u please tell me how to resolve this prob!
> actually i want to see the propr summary graphs,may b m missed out somthing!!
> &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
> kind regards
> sangeeta


Hi sangeeta - its all on the same spreadsheet, just different tabs. You can move between pages by clicking the tabs at the bottom of the sheet. 

Let me know if this helps.
Cheers.
Dhanya


----------



## nairdh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Dhanya,
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. It's amazing how long we can hold onto something wait for it to happen. Wonders of love I guess. Been over 13 months with no job, no life, no plans just waiting..... *sigh* and 10 months soon since my husband flew back to Australia :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:
> 
> Hoping for the best. Thanks again for your encouraging and kind words.
> Good Luck to you! Hope you get your visa without you having to get a new PCC.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Actually I think we have that in common .. I ve been married since september 2012 but couldn't celebrate even 1 birthday/anniversary or special occasion together. And being unemployed for these 2 years has been just frustrating. Hard to keep positive. 

The only consolation is that there are so many of us in this together. Its what helps me wake up in the morning these days. That someone out there is reuniting with their family, and soon it will be my turn 

Cheers.


----------



## Maha240606

any visa grants today???


----------



## sangeeta hans

*😊😊*



shinoj123 said:


> Hey Vineet,
> Nice to hear that. When did your wife apply for the visa and from where?


hii vineet
congratulations😊

pls tel us how much time ur wife visa took after queued for final decision!!!

btw reunion tym👍👍
regards
sangeeta


----------



## sangeeta hans

nairdh said:


> Hi sangeeta - its all on the same spreadsheet, just different tabs. You can move between pages by clicking the tabs at the bottom of the sheet.
> 
> Let me know if this helps.
> Cheers.
> Dhanya


THANKS A TON DHANYA
by toking to u n to oder visa applicants,,gave me a positive feeling
i am not the one😥😥 who is suffering from this pain,,bt i am sure we all will get our visa soon....👍👍👍

n btw in aus where u vl go??

sangeeta


----------



## sangeeta hans

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sangeeta,
> 
> 1. Below is the link to the main SS:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> 2. Link with case officer names and codes:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> 
> 3. Link to the Summary Graphs which shows the number of files in final queue and number of visas granted in each calendar month:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=2
> 
> You should bookmark them, so that your browser will remember them for future use
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


thanks becky it helps me alot


----------



## luella

Becky26 said:


> Hey luella,
> 
> Hope you're doing well. Just wondering if you have heard anything from AHC regarding your partner visa application? Has your application been sent to the final queue yet? :confused2::confused2:
> Kindly please update us. I look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky,

I haven't received any update from them yet. Hoping that they have received my additional documents.


----------



## nairdh

luella said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I haven't received any update from them yet. Hoping that they have received my additional documents.


Hi Luella,

I suggest you request an acknowledgement for any kind of additional document you send to AHC. I had an issue where I asked my agent to follow up and it took them a week, but in the end AHC asked to resend the doc. :fish:

Maybe give them a call and see if your docs have been received and added to your file. 

cheers.
Dhanya


----------



## nairdh

sangeeta hans said:


> THANKS A TON DHANYA
> by toking to u n to oder visa applicants,,gave me a positive feeling
> i am not the one&#55357;&#56869;&#55357;&#56869; who is suffering from this pain,,bt i am sure we all will get our visa soon....&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;
> 
> n btw in aus where u vl go??
> 
> sangeeta


If all goes well, I will be in Melbourne Sangeeta 

And yourself?

Yeah, we can all pray and be there for eachother during this time ray:


----------



## Akshita

Hi

Today I contacted ahc to check if co has been allocated to me and they confirmed that co allocation tym has increased to 33 weeks which is temporary and fwould be processed within 12 months if all documents are complete
Why they keep testing our patience earlier tym frame was 12 weeks then 31 weeks and now 33 weeks


----------



## luella

Ak****a said:


> Hi
> 
> Today I contacted ahc to check if co has been allocated to me and they confirmed that co allocation tym has increased to 33 weeks which is temporary and fwould be processed within 12 months if all documents are complete
> Why they keep testing our patience earlier tym frame was 12 weeks then 31 weeks and now 33 weeks



Hi Ak****a,

Can you please help me with the number for AHC ?


----------



## Dairy milk 28/11

*Golden Email*

Hi all,

Thanks to Gods grace we finally got our visa granted. Got the mail in the morning.

Thanks all of you especially Becky for all the support and guidance. 

Praying and wishing all of you visa grants and co allocations soon. Becky praying you get your visa very soon.

Best Regards.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Dairy milk 28/11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks to Gods grace we finally got our visa granted. Got the mail in the morning.
> 
> Thanks all of you especially Becky for all the support and guidance.
> 
> Praying and wishing all of you visa grants and co allocations soon. Becky praying you get your visa very soon.
> 
> Best Regards.


Yeahhh ,,, congrats dear.. 
Happy re union
Have a blessd life ahead..
Have fun there..
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Naomi16,, you are next dear.. &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;
Regards 
Surpreet


----------



## Akshita

luella said:


> Hi Ak****a,
> 
> Can you please help me with the number for AHC ?



Hi 
The contact number is 01141221000

And dun listen to anything just press 12


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> I know this will surprise you but you know what My final decision on visa was made by co not Sco as per your spreadsheet. My decision maker Sco was code 15 in your co list.
> 
> Very strange.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Chirag


Ohh!!! Ok, so the SCO only gives the final approval and the case officer grants the visa. Doesn't matter who grants the visa, as long as they grant it 
Thanks for sharing this information.
Take Care!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

remya3012 said:


> So far so good Becky...No trouble as of now..Got my medicare card n tax number..things were smooth.
> 
> Considering that you are well above the 12 month period..i think you should get the grant the moment you submit the PCC..  Hope you get it soon :fingerscrossed:
> 
> It's really hard for you to be waiting for this long..as you said without a job and with uncertainties !! You alone know how you are handling this!! Hope your wait is over soon and you join your partner :hug:


Hey Remya,

Glad to hear you're settling in well  It is a piece of cake to get paperwork done in Australia, very straightforward and all the information is available on the websites 

I hope so too. Unless my case officer asks me do my medicals again as they have expired on August 4. Although when I called her last time, she told me that I won't be requested to do them again. Time will tell if she changes her mind.

I don't even know how I'm still sane :confused2::confused2: Thanks for your reply, your encouraging words and your prayers. I'm sure good things will happen when you and so many on thread are praying for me. Just a matter of time 

Have great week ahead. Thanks again.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

nairdh said:


> If all goes well, I will be in Melbourne Sangeeta
> 
> And yourself?
> 
> Yeah, we can all pray and be there for eachother during this time ray:


yeah 👍

hope to get d gud news very soon!!!

n i vl b in sydney😊

regards
sangeeta


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi becky,
> 
> Thankyou so much on your reply. Shld i also inform Ahc about my thailand trip?
> 
> I wholeheartedly wish ur issues are sorted out soon and u get ur visa in hand soon.
> 
> Regards
> Arvi_krish


Hey Arvi_krish,

No worries, happy to help 
No, you won't need to inform them about your Thailand trip as that is only a vacation. And you will be abiding by the conditions of your visitor visa which is maximum 3 month stay. After your trip you will be living with your partner where you have been living during your stay in Australia. 

Thank you so much for your kind words. I appreciate them. Have a safe and fun trip. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



vineetbabbar said:


> Hi alll,
> 
> Got a news on the email that the visa has been granted to my wife's visa application on 26th August, 2014. I'm really excited for our reunion.
> 
> Best of luck to all who are waiting for their visas.
> 
> Vineet Babbar.


*My Prediction was RIGHT!!!!! :eyebrows::eyebrows:
Many Many Congratulations Vineet!!!!! 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead. God Bless You!

Thank you for sharing the good news with us. Have a safe and fun flight. Take Care!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



rajella_1988 said:


> Hey becky how r u doin. We all know it's been very long wait for you. It's really stressful and frustrating. But you not to worry darl, you will get there soon as everyone here praying for you. I hope you sorted out your Pcc and got a grant soon. Wish u luck


Hey rajella_1988,

I'm well, thanks for asking  Hope you're well too 
Thank you for your encouraging post and for all your prayers. I'm so glad to be virtually surrounded by such a great and loving group of people who never let me feel sad or discouraged. I'm truly grateful to GOD for you all.

It's amazing that people who I have known for all my life can be so mean and judging about my situation while you all who I've never met are so supportive, caring and understanding. Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart.
GOD bless you all!! And hope you get your visas soon.
Good Luck!!

Many Thanks! :hug:
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Go Maroons!!*



netgnus said:


> Hey Becky , i was in Melbourne for 7 years. However, because of lack of knowledge of my lawyer my onshore visa got decline as i applied from bridging visa. Now i have applied offshore lets hope for the best but yeah Melbourne is the Best  .


Hey netgus,

Thank you for your reply. Sorry to hear about your situation. Don't worry, I hope and pray that you get your visa without any delay.

My 820/801 visa application got rejected because of my lack of knowledge hence the offshore visa. I was in Australia for four and half years on a student visa thats how I met my husband 

Waow! Everyone is going either to Melbourne or Sydney. I feel like the odd one out here...hahaha..jokes. I'll be in Brisbane  Love it!!! Go Queensland!! hahaha
Good Luck to you!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> hey becky
> thanku so much for ur reply
> just want to let u knw dat,,m trying to open third link
> but same as 2 link thing was opened which includes,,name of CO wid dere codes,,n timeframe
> nothing else!!CAn u please tell me how to resolve this prob!
> actually i want to see the propr summary graphs,may b m missed out somthing!!
> 😁😁😁😁😁😁
> kind regards
> sangeeta


Hey Sangeeta,

You can navigate by clicking on the different tabs at the bottom of the SS. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Actually I think we have that in common .. I ve been married since september 2012 but couldn't celebrate even 1 birthday/anniversary or special occasion together. And being unemployed for these 2 years has been just frustrating. Hard to keep positive.
> 
> The only consolation is that there are so many of us in this together. Its what helps me wake up in the morning these days. That someone out there is reuniting with their family, and soon it will be my turn
> 
> Cheers.


We missed out on our Christmas, New Year, Valentine's Day, my husband's birthday, our 3-year relationship anniversary, 1st wedding anniversary, Easter, next my birthday is on the line in October. Don't know what the future holds :confused2::confused2:

Good Luck to you too!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> thanks becky it helps me alot


No worries, happy to help 
Good Luck, hope you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

luella said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I haven't received any update from them yet. Hoping that they have received my additional documents.


Hey luella,

Thanks for you reply. I think you should contact AHC to inquire about your additional documents. They sent me acknowledgement letters both the times I sent them the paperwork.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rajella_1988

Becky26 said:


> Hey rajella_1988,
> 
> I'm well, thanks for asking  Hope you're well too
> Thank you for your encouraging post and for all your prayers. I'm so glad to be virtually surrounded by such a great and loving group of people who never let me feel sad or discouraged. I'm truly grateful to GOD for you all.
> 
> It's amazing that people who I have known for all my life can be so mean and judging about my situation while you all who I've never met are so supportive, caring and understanding. Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart.
> GOD bless you all!! And hope you get your visas soon.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Many Thanks! :hug:
> Becky


Thanks for your kind words Becky.


----------



## Becky26

Ak****a said:


> Hi
> 
> Today I contacted ahc to check if co has been allocated to me and they confirmed that co allocation tym has increased to 33 weeks which is temporary and fwould be processed within 12 months if all documents are complete
> Why they keep testing our patience earlier tym frame was 12 weeks then 31 weeks and now 33 weeks


Hey Ak****a,

Thank you for the update. Don't worry you won't have to wait very long to get a case officer allocated to your application. Hang in there and good things will happen very soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Dairy milk 28/11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks to Gods grace we finally got our visa granted. Got the mail in the morning.
> 
> Thanks all of you especially Becky for all the support and guidance.
> 
> Praying and wishing all of you visa grants and co allocations soon. Becky praying you get your visa very soon.
> 
> Best Regards.


*Oh My GOD!!!!!! Another One!!!! AHC broke last year's record for number of grants in August taking the tally to 22 grants eace:eace:
Many Many Congratulations Dairy milk!!!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead.

Thank you for your kind wishes and continuous prayers. Bigger thanks for sharing the good news with us. 37 days in the final queue, AHC might be feeling generous today 

GOD bless you and have a safe and fun flight.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## sydney87

Congratulations Dairy milk..Kuch meetha hojaaye


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> yeah 👍
> 
> hope to get d gud news very soon!!!
> 
> n i vl b in sydney😊
> 
> regards
> sangeeta


Please don't use texting message when writing a post otherwise a Moderator will delete it. Thank You!


----------



## Becky26

sydney87 said:


> Congratulations Dairy milk..Kuch meetha hojaaye


Hahaha!!!! good one


----------



## Becky26

rajella_1988 said:


> Thanks for your kind words Becky.


Good luck darl!!


----------



## Becky26

Naomi16 keep refreshing your inbox  Should be getting the golden email very soon :dance::dance: Eagerly waiting for your grant 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST*​
2 grants today so far, an hour and a half still left before AHC closes for today. Hoping this whole list turns green before August ends 

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
harman87--------------------90--------------------------310lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------81-------------------------333lane:
apg12-------------------------81--------------------------274lane:
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------54--------------------------258lane:
tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259lane:
Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257lane:
Sam88----------------------48---------------------------256lane:
Rambo911------------------51---------------------------267lane:
rahul85---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
Priya10---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
raman0082000-------------48--------------------------269lane:
harsingh--------------------45--------------------------253lane:
Sandy123------------------44--------------------------243lane:
sandz03--------------------45-------------------------268lane:
Vishmonc------------------45--------------------------271lane:
desai369-------------------43-------------------------253lane:
vineetbabbar--------------43--------------------------253lane:
Dairy milk 28/11-----------37--------------------------246lane:
srini.naik--------------------32-------------------------243
Naomi-----------------------30-------------------------297
ani25588-------------------22--------------------------227
vsoni88---------------------19--------------------------290
nairdh-----------------------16--------------------------285
rajella_1988---------------16---------------------------244
Surpreet kaur-------------16---------------------------243
Pari A-----------------------11--------------------------244
KG_AUS--------------------02-------------------------235

19 gone, 9 more to go. Naomi16 you're next so keep a close check on your inbox. Good Luck to you and all waiting. It's been a great month so far 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MeeP

Dairy milk 28/11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks to Gods grace we finally got our visa granted. Got the mail in the morning.
> 
> Thanks all of you especially Becky for all the support and guidance.
> 
> Praying and wishing all of you visa grants and co allocations soon. Becky praying you get your visa very soon.
> 
> Best Regards.



Congrats Dairy milk 28/11..... Happy 4 u...


----------



## ani25588

Congrats dairymilk and vineet!!
So so happy!! 

Its been 22 grants this month already! Has it ever happened before???

I am now very excited about my application seeing the doq going down for a change!!!
Very very happy !!!
And jan applicants i think ahc has made a certain strategy with first loading off the burden and then picking up the new.. I have a strong feeling this will not effect your total days in the end.. Keep faith!

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Congrats dairymilk and vineet!!
> So so happy!!
> 
> Its been 22 grants this month already! Has it ever happened before???
> 
> I am now very excited about my application seeing the doq going down for a change!!!
> Very very happy !!!
> And jan applicants i think ahc has made a certain strategy with first loading off the burden and then picking up the new.. I have a strong feeling this will not effect your total days in the end.. Keep faith!
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


That's the highest number of grants for 2014 so far. 
I'm hoping September would be a bigger blast than this month. Last September had the highest number of grants in 2013 with 37 visas granted 

Good Luck to everyone waiting, happy times ahead 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> That's the highest number of grants for 2014 so far.
> I'm hoping September would be a bigger blast than this month. Last September had the highest number of grants in 2013 with 37 visas granted
> 
> Good Luck to everyone waiting, happy times ahead
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Really?? That would be like booking the whole flight for the expat members!! Haha! Wish that happens soon in the coming months! :fingerscrossed: 

And by the way i feel that i have become sn expat forum addict! The whole time i am on it reading everybody's stories as if they are my own! One big family i guess!! And becky is the head of the family :hail: haha


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Really?? That would be like booking the whole flight for the expat members!! Haha! Wish that happens soon in the coming months! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> And by the way i feel that i have become sn expat forum addict! The whole time i am on it reading everybody's stories as if they are my own! One big family i guess!! And becky is the head of the family :hail: haha


Awwww!!! That is so kind of you. We all are big FAMILY indeed  and all are an important part of this family.
Now that you mentioned addiction, this forum is my daily news paper, I read it as soon as I wake up, and as you all know, am here most of the day....hahaha :rofl::rofl: 
Before this, my addiction was facebook...LOL ooh and funny puppy videos 

Anyways!! All the very best to each and everyone waiting. Have patience and keep praying. It will happen very soon 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Srini naik may as well get the visa any time! Shes on the same pedestal as dairy milk's..! Good luck to you! Keep your eyes on the mail box!


----------



## bird1

Hi Everyone,
A quite member in the forum, thanks for all the updates and useful information shared. We tried to update the excel sheet sometime back but it did not get reflected, believe only few can update it. Pretty long wait but good news is my wife has been granted her visa today, following are the details:

DOL: 20/Dec/2013 
Acknowledgement with HAP ID (request for medicals): 14/Jan/2014
Medicals submitted: 13/05/2014
Case Officer Assigned: 18/07/2014 
DOQ: 18/07/2014
The COs who sent the ack letter, final queue information and the grant were all different. Hope this info is helpful though a bit late. 

Wish everyone good luck in getting their visa soon and heartfelt wishes for happy reunion with your better halves.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



bird1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> A quite member in the forum, thanks for all the updates and useful information shared. We tried to update the excel sheet sometime back but it did not get reflected, believe only few can update it. Pretty long wait but good news is my wife has been granted her visa today, following are the details:
> 
> DOL: 20/Dec/2013
> Acknowledgement with HAP ID (request for medicals): 14/Jan/2014
> Medicals submitted: 13/05/2014
> Case Officer Assigned: 18/07/2014
> DOQ: 18/07/2014
> The COs who sent the ack letter, final queue information and the grant were all different. Hope this info is helpful though a bit late.
> 
> Wish everyone good luck in getting their visa soon and heartfelt wishes for happy reunion with your better halves.


*Oh My GOD!!!!!! 3rd Grant for today!!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Many Many Congratulations bird1!!!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead.

Can you please fill out the below mentioned SS Update Form once again. Only I can edit the SS and because I can't find your details, I haven't been able to add you to the main SS:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot for your time 
GOD bless you and have a safe and fun flight.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## bird1

Done Becky.
Thanks for your wishes. You are truly a inspiration and like everyone, we too wish and believe you should get yours at the earliest. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



bird1 said:


> Done Becky.
> Thanks for your wishes. You are truly a inspiration and like everyone, we too wish and believe you should get yours at the earliest. Keep up the awesome work.


Thanks for your kind words and wishes bird1!!  
I have now added your application details to the main SS. Thanks for the quick response. You can view them by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Congratulations again! Wish you guys a wonderful and happy life together in Australia.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ShilpaHK

Congratulations guys..... 

Can anyone help me with this query -

We have applied online and attended medicals on our own...

As the results directly went to AHC, where would they sit till the CO is allocated to our application..

How would we know any thing about the medicals...

I can still see the link in our Immi account..

Not sure if it disappears or something else has to be updated ...

Please let me know your thoughts on this guys...


Cheers,
ShilpaHK


----------



## Jimmy2014

ShilpaHK said:


> Congratulations guys.....
> 
> Can anyone help me with this query -
> 
> We have applied online and attended medicals on our own...
> 
> As the results directly went to AHC, where would they sit till the CO is allocated to our application..
> 
> How would we know any thing about the medicals...
> 
> I can still see the link in our Immi account..
> 
> Not sure if it disappears or something else has to be updated ...
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts on this guys...
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ShilpaHK


Hi Shilpa,

My partner recently went through this medical examination process so I'll share our experience. 



eMedical (Organise your health exams link) appeared in online application account once we applied 
She gave her medical exams and was told to wait 4 working days for the results to be sent to AHC 
10 days passed and I escalated the matter to the duty manager and results were sent by the medical test centre to AHC via their own internal system  
"Organise your medicals" link disappears from the online account  
I checked on the eMedical account to ensure it's all good. The PDF that you would have generated with the HAP ID should now say "Results sent to DIBP" which basically means your results are submitted to the department and you do not need to anything else. 
 Basically your results are now available in their system and CO will look at them once he/she starts processing your application. If any further checks are required (unlikely), then they will contact you. 

Surpreet and KG_AUS are the 2 applicants who applied online and have recently got their applications put in final queue so they may be able to share their thoughts or provide more insight to you. :eek2:


----------



## KG_AUS

Jimmy2014 said:


> Hi Shilpa,
> 
> My partner recently went through this medical examination process so I'll share our experience.
> 
> 
> 
> [*]eMedical (Organise your health exams link) appeared in online application account once we applied
> [*]She gave her medical exams and was told to wait 4 working days for the results to be sent to AHC
> [*]10 days passed and I escalated the matter to the duty manager and results were sent by the medical test centre to AHC via their own internal system
> [*]"Organise your medicals" link disappears from the online account
> [*]I checked on the eMedical account to ensure it's all good. The PDF that you would have generated with the HAP ID should now say "Results sent to DIBP" which basically means your results are submitted to the department and you do not need to anything else.
> 
> Basically your results are now available in their system and CO will look at them once he/she starts processing your application. If any further checks are required (unlikely), then they will contact you.
> 
> Surpreet and KG_AUS are the 2 applicants who applied online and have recently got their applications put in final queue so they may be able to share their thoughts or provide more insight to you. :eek2:


Hi Shilpa,

We booked medicals in Jan via immiaccount link and attended the medical examination. 

Once you finish this stage, your immiaccount may be little confusing, it will say something like 'health assessment is not required for this applicant as per the details provided'. My advice is to call AHC and confirm if they can see your medicals in their system.

Hope this helps! Good luck!

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## ShilpaHK

KG_AUS said:


> Hi Shilpa,
> 
> We booked medicals in Jan via immiaccount link and attended the medical examination.
> 
> Once you finish this stage, your immiaccount may be little confusing, it will say something like 'health assessment is not required for this applicant as per the details provided'. My advice is to call AHC and confirm if they can see your medicals in their system.
> 
> Hope this helps! Good luck!
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


Thank you Jimmy2014 and KG_AUS... 

I have just checked again..

I can still see the "My Health Declarations" link...

I have checked everything and found the Health case status as "This health case was submitted to DIBP on 28 Mar 2014"

I have followed the following steps -

My Health Declarations --> Next Steps (Organise your health examinations) --> Print Information Sheet --> Health case Status (This health case was submitted to DIBP on 28 Mar 2014)

However, why isn't the link still appearing 

Is this normal or should I call AHC anyways???

Once again, thank you guys for your input 


Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## Jimmy2014

ShilpaHK said:


> Thank you Jimmy2014 and KG_AUS...
> 
> I have just checked again..
> 
> I can still see the "My Health Declarations" link...
> 
> I have checked everything and found the Health case status as "This health case was submitted to DIBP on 28 Mar 2014"
> 
> I have followed the following steps -
> 
> My Health Declarations --> Next Steps (Organise your health examinations) --> Print Information Sheet --> Health case Status (This health case was submitted to DIBP on 28 Mar 2014)
> 
> However, why isn't the link still appearing
> 
> Is this normal or should I call AHC anyways???
> 
> Once again, thank you guys for your input
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shilpa


There has been some upgrade to immi account system (has become bit better :eek2. 

So if your results have been sent to DIBP, then the following statement should appear there. 

*Meeting the health requirement*

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.

I agree with KG_AUS that the best you can do is to call AHC and ask them to confirm that your medical results are now available in their system. The answer is most likely 'Yes'. The online system has had number of bugs reported so this may be the case as far as your results are concerned. op2:


----------



## ShilpaHK

Jimmy2014 said:


> There has been some upgrade to immi account system (has become bit better :eek2.
> 
> So if your results have been sent to DIBP, then the following statement should appear there.
> 
> *Meeting the health requirement*
> 
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
> 
> I agree with KG_AUS that the best you can do is to call AHC and ask them to confirm that your medical results are now available in their system. The answer is most likely 'Yes'. The online system has had number of bugs reported so this may be the case as far as your results are concerned. op2:


Ok I will call and check with them..

thanks


----------



## ShilpaHK

Guysss....

Called AHC and the lady told me to call Adelaide Office on 1300 364 613 as our application is Online...

Wats happening .... Confused again ....


----------



## Surpreet kaur

ShilpaHK said:


> Ok I will call and check with them..
> 
> thanks


U no need to worry about this.. 
Operatrz are good for nothing.. This is an old response to just make applicant fool.. This is jst an wrong response. Just call AHC again n hopefully you will get an appropriate response from any other operatr. 
Gud luck


----------



## ShilpaHK

Surpreet kaur said:


> U no need to worry about this..
> Operatrz are good for nothing.. This is an old response to just make applicant fool.. This is jst an wrong response. Just call AHC again n hopefully you will get an appropriate response from any other operatr.
> Gud luck




Yes you are right Supreet...

Called again and another guy said that they have got the medical results in their system... 

Thank u guysss


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Any grant today ??


----------



## Jimmy2014

ShilpaHK said:


> Yes you are right Supreet...
> 
> Called again and another guy said that they have got the medical results in their system...
> 
> Thank u guysss


This shows how poorly trained these AHC operators are :rofl:

But playing with other people's emotions is only going to cause them more grief and repeated calls in future :yell:


----------



## Jimmy2014

KG_AUS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've uploaded color certified PCC to my immi account and have confirmed with AHC operator that the attachment is available in their system.
> 
> Hoping to enter the final queue by COB today.
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


 Hello,

Could you please advise where did you upload the Indian PCC ? :violin:

Overseas Clearance - National 

Overseas Clearance - State/Local


----------



## KG_AUS

Jimmy2014 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please advise where did you upload the Indian PCC ? :violin:
> 
> Overseas Clearance - National
> 
> Overseas Clearance - State/Local


Under 'National'.

To all online applicants, please make sure you get certified(notarised) on a colour copy and then upload the color scan of the same. This will save some time for your case.

KG_AUS


----------



## MeeP

Any Happy News TOday guys??????   

Any Visa Grants??????


Any CO allocation ????????????????

COMMON AHC........ :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## Becky26

*eMedical Online Information Sheet*



ShilpaHK said:


> Congratulations guys.....
> 
> Can anyone help me with this query -
> 
> We have applied online and attended medicals on our own...
> 
> As the results directly went to AHC, where would they sit till the CO is allocated to our application..
> 
> How would we know any thing about the medicals...
> 
> I can still see the link in our Immi account..
> 
> Not sure if it disappears or something else has to be updated ...
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts on this guys...
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ShilpaHK


Hey ShilpaHK,

You can track your medicals by clicking on the following mentioned link from eMedical portal:-
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

You will have to allow some cookies for the Information Sheet to be downloaded to your system in PDF format.
If that doesn't work, you can call AHC and the operator will give you the update 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Alam22

*Pcc*

HI,
I have applied for my wife's visa in Jan 2014 (paper application). She just received her new passport with spouse name added and a PCC. 
We have not been allocated a case officer yet. Should we send PCC and passport copy now to AHC or wait for a case officer to ask for it? What would be best? Please advice.

Thank you 
Kind regards, 
Alam22


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Alam22 said:


> HI,
> I have applied for my wife's visa in Jan 2014 (paper application). She just received her new passport with spouse name added and a PCC.
> We have not been allocated a case officer yet. Should we send PCC and passport copy now to AHC or wait for a case officer to ask for it? What would be best? Please advice.
> 
> Thank you
> Kind regards,
> Alam22


HeyAlam22,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per AHC New Delhi website case officer allocation is taking 30-31 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

So you should be getting a case officer in not too distant future as AHC has (slowly) started allocating case officers to January 2014 applications. You can see the allocation progress in the main SS. So it's upto you to send the documents now or wait for the case officer allocation, which shouldn't take very long. IMO you should wait to get the case officer first and then send the documents directly addressed to the officer. That way you can send them together with the other additional documents that the case officer may request.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. *Please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey srini.naik
*Have you heard anything fron AHC..? We all want to know if you got your visa grant.
Thanx for your time.
Surpreet*


----------



## Becky26

*Delay in Case Officer allocation to January applications*

Hey Guys,

Just thought of sharing this with you all as many must be wondering why AHC hasn't allocated case officers in so long. From what I've learned recently it seems many embassies are no longer assigning a specific case officer to individual cases. The cases basically get put in order of which they were received, and then whoever finishes an application picks up the next one, so to speak. 

Since all case officers can handle each case, if your case officer is on holiday or out sick it is less likely to result in delays. If what I've heard is true and this is happening, I'd say it's a good thing.

Praying for some case officer allocations soon. Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
From your above post: do u mean that now first they grant visa to all the file which are awaiting for visa grants and they they will start with the allication of COs to jan applicants?


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> From your above post: do u mean that now first they grant visa to all the file which are awaiting for visa grants and they they will start with the allication of COs to jan applicants?


Yes! Finalize the files in hand then pick up the new ones. That's why the applicants who have been waiting in the DOQ for over 80 days were approved  and no new case officers have been allocated. This is what I can understand. 
Seniors, please do correct me if you have some other information. Thank You! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Srini.Naik

Hello All,

We finally received the Visa Grant mail

Thanks for your support and I wish everyone gets their visa soon

Expat forum is doing a great job and special thanks to forum admins especially Becky

Surpreet, you are next in the list


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Srini.Naik said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We finally received the Visa Grant mail
> 
> Thanks for your support and I wish everyone gets their visa soon
> 
> Expat forum is doing a great job and special thanks to forum admins especially Becky
> 
> Surpreet, you are next in the list


*Aha!!!! I Knew you were NEXT!!!!
Many Many Congratulations Srini.Naik!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life with your partner. Thank you for sharing the good news with us. God Bless You!!

Wish you a safe and fun flight to Australia. Take Care! :thumb::thumb:
Naomi16 is next, or better maybe she has already received her visa 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Srini.Naik said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We finally received the Visa Grant mail
> 
> Thanks for your support and I wish everyone gets their visa soon
> 
> Expat forum is doing a great job and special thanks to forum admins especially Becky
> 
> Surpreet, you are next in the list


Hey 
I knew this
Many many congratulations to you.. So happy for you.. 
Have a great life with your partner in a beautiful country. 
Safe journey.. Gud luck.
Cheers
Surpreet


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just thought of sharing this with you all as many must be wondering why AHC hasn't allocated case officers in so long. From what I've learned recently it seems many embassies are no longer assigning a specific case officer to individual cases. The cases basically get put in order of which they were received, and then whoever finishes an application picks up the next one, so to speak.
> 
> Since all case officers can handle each case, if your case officer is on holiday or out sick it is less likely to result in delays. If what I've heard is true and this is happening, I'd say it's a good thing.
> 
> Praying for some case officer allocations soon. Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi! 
This is exactly what i had expressed in my precious post.. Even i have a feeling that Ahc will frst put load off its shoulder and then start concentrating on jan applicants.. And i have a strong feeling this will not at all effect the total time of grant.. As we can see even the doq period is reducing..
Lets hope for the best..

Regards
Ani25588


----------



## ani25588

Srini.Naik said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We finally received the Visa Grant mail
> 
> Thanks for your support and I wish everyone gets their visa soon
> 
> Expat forum is doing a great job and special thanks to forum admins especially Becky
> 
> Surpreet, you are next in the list


Hey srini!!
I knew it ! Had to be you today!! Great news! M happy more so because we share tge new co appointed by ahc! Good luck to you dear!! :lock1:
Regards
Ani25588


----------



## nairdh

Better late than never. I think this will kind of lay people's expectations right and improve AHC efficiancy as well.

Hope all of us are reunited with our spouses soon!!


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hi!
> This is exactly what i had expressed in my precious post.. Even i have a feeling that Ahc will frst put load off its shoulder and then start concentrating on jan applicants.. And i have a strong feeling this will not at all effect the total time of grant.. As we can see even the doq period is reducing..
> Lets hope for the best..
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


Yeah, I think it's better to clear the backlog and then start dealing with new year 2014's applications, will make things easier and processing a bit faster.
Hoping for some improvement on AHC's part. I'm more happy about this because then when the case officers take leave, are sick or are moved to a different department the applicant won't have to suffer  like some had to in the past
Good Luck to all :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

Becky26 said:


> Yeah, I think it's better to clear the backlog and then start dealing with new year 2014's applications, will make things easier and processing a bit faster.
> Hoping for some improvement on AHC's part. I'm more happy about this because then when the case officers take leave, are sick or are moved to a different department the applicant won't have to suffer  like some had to in the past
> Good Luck to all :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


gud to hear this!!
feeling more closer to my visa grant:cheer2:


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



sangeeta hans said:


> gud to hear this!!
> feeling more closer to my visa grant:cheer2:


Yes!! You are very close to your grant my friend, happy days are almost at your door step :cheer2::cheer2:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Naomi16

Hello Everyone,

I am back from my well deserved lhoooong vacation.

And I am really happy to see so many visa grants.

Keeping my fingers crossed.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Naomi16 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am back from my well deserved lhoooong vacation.
> 
> And I am really happy to see so many visa grants.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Good luck everyone


Welcome Back!! Eagerly waiting for your grant, you are next :dance::dance:
Tomorrow could be your day....ohhh so exciting 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

*feeling excited## lets d countdown begins*



Naomi16 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am back from my well deserved lhoooong vacation.
> 
> And I am really happy to see so many visa grants.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Good luck everyone


hii naomi 
welcome back
u r next in d queue:cheer2: according to forum spreadsheet..
by seeing ss gave me positive energy:cheer2::cheer2: bcoz today i have completed 28 days in a final queue!!
lets hope for d best
U ALL ARE MY BIGGGG FAMILY,,, helped alot in dis painful journey
god bless u all!!!!!
regards
sangeeta


----------



## studkabir

Hello Everyone,

I have applied for the spouse visa using my old passport which has my maiden name. I have not made a new passport with my spouse name or married name will this be a problem? Seniors please help.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## studkabir

Srini.Naik said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We finally received the Visa Grant mail
> 
> Thanks for your support and I wish everyone gets their visa soon
> 
> Expat forum is doing a great job and special thanks to forum admins especially Becky
> 
> Surpreet, you are next in the list


Congratulations Mate


----------



## loveforever

hello becky n everyone

happy to see so many grants lately

Becky i MRT interviewed yesterday all went well and she remitted my file

very happy about that hopefully i ll get my student visa witin a month

Tribunal didnt ask me many questions

and i emailed to my case officer last week but no response yet for partner visa

best of luck 

thanks


----------



## Jimmy2014

KG_AUS said:


> Under 'National'.
> 
> To all online applicants, please make sure you get certified(notarised) on a colour copy and then upload the color scan of the same. This will save some time for your case.
> 
> KG_AUS


It is quite bizarre what the case officers ask us to do and what is says on AHC, New Delhi website :doh:

*Do I need to provide any original documents?*

You are only required to provide an original Police Clearance Certificate. *A notarised copy will not be accepted*. If any other original documents are required by the case officer during the assessment of your application, they will be requested.


----------



## Naomi16

Becky26 said:


> Welcome Back!! Eagerly waiting for your grant, you are next :dance::dance:
> Tomorrow could be your day....ohhh so exciting
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,

I GOT ITTTTTTTTTTTTTT.
I have received my grant.


A very big Thanks to all the forum members esp. Becky for all the love and support. 
I don't have much access to internet today but will log in again as soon as possible. 
Hoping for few more grants today.

Good luck guys


----------



## sydney87

Naomi16 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I GOT ITTTTTTTTTTTTTT.
> I have received my grant.
> 
> 
> A very big Thanks to all the forum members esp. Becky for all the love and support.
> I don't have much access to internet today but will log in again as soon as possible.
> Hoping for few more grants today.
> 
> Good luck guys


Congrats Naomi16. Becky is always right..way to go!!


----------



## Jimmy2014

Congrats to everyone who got their visas.. end of a painful wait 

:grouphug::smash::rapture:


----------



## jyoti10

*congratulations everyone*

So happy for everyone. so many grants this week. Wonderful work by the AHC. Finally they are working. good luck to everyone. 
Lot of prayers for you Becky............... god will bring happiness back in your life by granting a visa.
I am flying on Sunday. So busy doing things. 
Good luck Guys.
Kind Regards,
Jyoti.


----------



## ShilpaHK

Becky26 said:


> Hey ShilpaHK,
> 
> You can track your medicals by clicking on the following mentioned link from eMedical portal:-
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> You will have to allow some cookies for the Information Sheet to be downloaded to your system in PDF format.
> If that doesn't work, you can call AHC and the operator will give you the update
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky 

This is exactly what it is going in to through the link in our Immi account...

Hoping for a quick CO allocation....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sangeeta hans

Naomi16 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I GOT ITTTTTTTTTTTTTT.
> I have received my grant.
> 
> 
> A very big Thanks to all the forum members esp. Becky for all the love and support.
> I don't have much access to internet today but will log in again as soon as possible.
> Hoping for few more grants today.
> 
> Good luck guys


wo wo
congrats mate c v were tokin last night abou ur visa n here it come
wish u a joyful lyf ahead!!! 
enjoy ur reunion wid ur spouse


----------



## kiran01

Hi, 
Im new to this forum. I have applied for a spouse visa for my husband on the 4th of February 2014. No case officer has been assigned so far. Anyways ive been reading the posts here and hoping I get a case officer sometime in September. For now I just wanted to know when you guys refer to number of days since lodgement or number of days since que does this refer to business/working days or the whole week ?? 
Thanks


----------



## rajella_1988

kiran01 said:


> Hi,
> Im new to this forum. I have applied for a spouse visa for my husband on the 4th of February 2014. No case officer has been assigned so far. Anyways ive been reading the posts here and hoping I get a case officer sometime in September. For now I just wanted to know when you guys refer to number of days since lodgement or number of days since que does this refer to business/working days or the whole week ??
> Thanks


Hey kiran 
Date of lodgement and date of queue, AHC counts all week days. There is no working or business days rule here. At least I think it will give you little bit comfort haha. Hope this help and good luck.


----------



## karthikumars

Hi,

I need some help regarding partner visa sponsorship. 

I recently migrated to australia on PR visa and residing in sydney in a shared accommodation. I would like to sponsor my spouse and kid on partner visa. While filling the form 40sp, I noticed the section "About your home" asking accommodation details.

Could you please let me know whether i can sponsor my partner while in shared accommodation and then rent a house when they arrive?. 

Thanks in advance !!

Karthik


----------



## rajella_1988

karthikumars said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some help regarding partner visa sponsorship.
> 
> I recently migrated to australia on PR visa and residing in sydney in a shared accommodation. I would like to sponsor my spouse and kid on partner visa. While filling the form 40sp, I noticed the section "About your home" asking accommodation details.
> 
> Could you please let me know whether i can sponsor my partner while in shared accommodation and then rent a house when they arrive?.
> 
> Thanks in advance !!
> 
> Karthik


Hey karthik
As per AHC regulations there is no need to financial assurance any more. You can sponsor your wife and child even if you r living in shared accomdations.


----------



## karthikumars

rajella_1988 said:


> Hey karthik
> As per AHC regulations there is no need to financial assurance any more. You can sponsor your wife and child even if you r living in shared accomdations.



Thanks rajella for the quick reply !!


----------



## rajella_1988

Naomi16 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I GOT ITTTTTTTTTTTTTT.
> I have received my grant.
> 
> 
> A very big Thanks to all the forum members esp. Becky for all the love and support.
> I don't have much access to internet today but will log in again as soon as possible.
> Hoping for few more grants today.
> 
> Good luck guys


Hey Naomi 
Congratulation for visa grant, have a wonderful life ahead and happy reunion.


----------



## rajella_1988

Srini.Naik said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We finally received the Visa Grant mail
> 
> Thanks for your support and I wish everyone gets their visa soon
> 
> Expat forum is doing a great job and special thanks to forum admins especially Becky
> 
> Surpreet, you are next in the list


Hey Srini.naik
Congrates on your visa grant and have a happy life in wonderful country


----------



## rajella_1988

*Last day of the week and month for AHC*


Hey guys 
I am looking forward to hear from your visa grant soon. Might be today is your lucky day guys surpreet, Ani and nairdh. 
Especially surpreet as per our date of lodgement, date of queue and even case officer is same. Looking forward to have a good news from you today mate.
Good luck all of you


----------



## sangeeta hans

:angel::angel::angel::angel:


sangeeta hans said:


> thanks becky it helps me alot


hey becky:angel::angel::angel:

when will u upload next prediction list?

it helps me alot to keep calm n stay in peace..

oderwise ol d tym i was in d state of:fingerscrossed::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## Surpreet kaur

rajella_1988 said:


> Hey guys
> I am looking forward to hear from your visa grant soon. Might be today is your lucky day guys surpreet, Ani and nairdh.
> Especially surpreet as per our date of lodgement, date of queue and even case officer is same. Looking forward to have a good news from you today mate.
> Good luck all of you


Hey thanx man 
Gud luck to you too 
Lets see how many grants today


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey naomi16
Congratulations dear
Have a great life ahead 
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Sangeetahans
Ani
Vsoni88 
U are next..
Gud luck


----------



## sangeeta hans

Surpreet kaur said:


> Sangeetahans
> Ani
> Vsoni88
> U are next..
> Gud luck


:dance:dance:dance:dance

thanks alot dear!!
wish u d same soon!!!


----------



## Maha240606

Guys,

Any visa grants today??


----------



## nairdh

I was hoping for more good news today, it being friday and end of month..


----------



## sangeeta hans

nairdh said:


> I was hoping for more good news today, it being friday and end of month..


i think our visa will goin to be grant in an upcoming week,,dat will be in first week of sep aftr two days of closure!!!

lets hope for d best
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Surpreet kaur

nairdh said:


> I was hoping for more good news today, it being friday and end of month..


Hey nairdh 
We are on the same boat. Same date of que.
Hope for the best. Still 4 hours left.
Gud luck
Surpreet


----------



## mithi1988

Hey naomi

Congrats dear


----------



## nairdh

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey nairdh
> We are on the same boat. Same date of que.
> Hope for the best. Still 4 hours left.
> Gud luck
> Surpreet


Goodluck surpreet and Sangeeta.. yeah, lets hope for the best


----------



## tarunmalh

hi everyone how are you . i was reading the ahc website today and got shocking news that they had incereased the case officer allocation time to 35 - 36 weeks really cant do any better

Regards
Tarun


----------



## nairdh

Becky,

I must say that your 'prediction list' is a huge motivation. Everytime a line turns blue the audience goes wild 

This week, thanks to AHC, we'll see a rather long column of blues!


----------



## nairdh

tarunmalh said:


> hi everyone how are you . i was reading the ahc website today and got shocking news that they had incereased the case officer allocation time to 35 - 36 weeks really cant do any better
> 
> Regards
> Tarun


Hi Tarun,

But they have not edited the overall processing time. I hope that going by the info Becky had, this should mean a shorter time in final queue.

Others please opine.

Thanks,
Dhanya


----------



## Maha240606

tarunmalh said:


> hi everyone how are you . i was reading the ahc website today and got shocking news that they had incereased the case officer allocation time to 35 - 36 weeks really cant do any better
> 
> Regards
> Tarun


wat d hell ..


----------



## tarunmalh

nairdh said:


> Hi Tarun,
> 
> But they have not edited the overall processing time. I hope that going by the info Becky had, this should mean a shorter time in final queue.
> 
> Others please opine.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dhanya




hi ahc cant increase the overall processing time only for india i think global processing time is decided by diac 


Reagrds 
Tarun


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for the spouse visa using my old passport which has my maiden name. I have not made a new passport with my spouse name or married name will this be a problem? Seniors please help.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Hey Studkabir,

I have my maiden name on my passport too. I will not be changing my name ever after I get my visa, personal choice  It is not mandatory to change the name after marriage, well in India it is but in Australia no one cares 
Don't worry, it shouldn't be a problem. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> hello becky n everyone
> 
> happy to see so many grants lately
> 
> Becky i MRT interviewed yesterday all went well and she remitted my file
> 
> very happy about that hopefully i ll get my student visa witin a month
> 
> Tribunal didnt ask me many questions
> 
> and i emailed to my case officer last week but no response yet for partner visa
> 
> best of luck
> 
> thanks


Hey loveforever, 

Thank you for updating us, great to hear that the MRT interview went well and congratulations on the good news 

Your student visa will be invalid as soon as your partner visa is granted, just in case you didn't know  Try to call AHC, they seem to be very slow in responding to the emails. I never email them  
I hope you get your visa soon. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Maha240606 said:


> wat d hell ..


Becky wat do u tink bout this increase in CO allocation time period??


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> Hey Studkabir,
> 
> I have my maiden name on my passport too. I will not be changing my name ever after I get my visa, personal choice  It is not mandatory to change the name after marriage, well in India it is but in Australia no one cares
> Don't worry, it shouldn't be a problem.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks for the information Becky.


----------



## nairdh

tarunmalh said:


> hi ahc cant increase the overall processing time only for india i think global processing time is decided by diac
> 
> 
> Reagrds
> Tarun


Hi Tarun - but AHC new delhi claims processing time for India is 8-11 months, where as global timelines indicate 12months+.

I still feel it AHC would try to keep up with expectations of applicants. Just my opinion 

Thnx


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Naomi16 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I GOT ITTTTTTTTTTTTTT.
> I have received my grant.
> 
> 
> A very big Thanks to all the forum members esp. Becky for all the love and support.
> I don't have much access to internet today but will log in again as soon as possible.
> Hoping for few more grants today.
> 
> Good luck guys


*I should start charging people for my predictions....hahahahaha...jokes arty:arty:
Many Many Congratulations Naomi!!!!! So happy for you!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life with your partner in Australia. Thank you for sharing the good news with us. GOD bless you!!
Thank you for your kind words 

Wish you a safe and fun flight. 
One quick question:- Who sent you the grant letter? Just curious to know cause our case officer is the same 
Look forward to your reply. Thank You! so much for your time 
Congratulations again. Take care!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

sydney87 said:


> Congrats Naomi16. Becky is always right..way to go!!


Hahaha!! Thank you sydney87 
I can predict everyone else's grants but not my own, how ironic is that


----------



## Becky26

jyoti10 said:


> So happy for everyone. so many grants this week. Wonderful work by the AHC. Finally they are working. good luck to everyone.
> Lot of prayers for you Becky............... god will bring happiness back in your life by granting a visa.
> I am flying on Sunday. So busy doing things.
> Good luck Guys.
> Kind Regards,
> Jyoti.


Wish you a safe flight Jyoti, hope you have a great life in Australia.
Take Care! :hug:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ShilpaHK said:


> Thanks Becky
> 
> This is exactly what it is going in to through the link in our Immi account...
> 
> Hoping for a quick CO allocation....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


No worries, happy to help ShilpaHK 
Hope you get a case officer soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tarunmalh

hey becky how are you what you reckon should i call ahc today regarding my case or leave till monday again .my case officer said to me on monday he is going to contact me by the end of week in melbourne friday is gone lol 


Regards 
Tarun


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



kiran01 said:


> Hi,
> Im new to this forum. I have applied for a spouse visa for my husband on the 4th of February 2014. No case officer has been assigned so far. Anyways ive been reading the posts here and hoping I get a case officer sometime in September. For now I just wanted to know when you guys refer to number of days since lodgement or number of days since que does this refer to business/working days or the whole week ??
> Thanks


Hey kiran01,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for filling out the SS Update Form  I have added your application details to the main SS and can now view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per the recent update on AHC New Delhi website, case officer allocation is NOW taking 35-36 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

This is not affected with the weekends or the public holidays, just total number of days since an application is lodged.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

karthikumars said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some help regarding partner visa sponsorship.
> 
> I recently migrated to australia on PR visa and residing in sydney in a shared accommodation. I would like to sponsor my spouse and kid on partner visa. While filling the form 40sp, I noticed the section "About your home" asking accommodation details.
> 
> Could you please let me know whether i can sponsor my partner while in shared accommodation and then rent a house when they arrive?.
> 
> Thanks in advance !!
> 
> Karthik


Hey Karthik,

It doesn't matter where you are residing. My husband is living with his friends as well till I get there. Then we will be getting our our apartment. 
You just need to prove that you are in a genuine and a continuing relationship with your partner.
Make sure you read the Partner Migration booklet thoroughly as it is a great source of information for the applicants. It will help you prepare your visa application. I have attached it with this post.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> :angel::angel::angel::angel:
> 
> hey becky:angel::angel::angel:
> 
> when will u upload next prediction list?
> 
> it helps me alot to keep calm n stay in peace..
> 
> oderwise ol d tym i was in d state of:fingerscrossed::frusty::frusty::frusty:


Hey Sangeeta,

The updated list will be up on Sunday night 
Glad to know it helps people relax...hahaha
Good Luck, you should be getting your visa very soon 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Oh My GOD!! Not Again!!*



tarunmalh said:


> hi everyone how are you . i was reading the ahc website today and got shocking news that they had incereased the case officer allocation time to 35 - 36 weeks really cant do any better
> 
> Regards
> Tarun


Hey Tarun,

Thank you so much for sharing such an important update with us. This is so frustrating as AHC had increased the time frame on July 01, 2014. This is crazy, 9 months wait to get a case officer allocated to the applications :smash::smash::smash::smash:

Hoping for case officer allocations soon. Good Luck guys!! Praying for you all and my heart goes out to you all, I know how difficult this waiting time can be. Hang in there, you will get your visa soon.

Thanks again, Tarun 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



nairdh said:


> Becky,
> 
> I must say that your 'prediction list' is a huge motivation. Everytime a line turns blue the audience goes wild
> 
> This week, thanks to AHC, we'll see a rather long column of blues!


Thank you nairdh for your kind words  We all here need something to keep us motivated. People like myself who aren't working need something to hold onto to get through this time and stay positive. 

The SS has turned blue rather fast this month compared to the last 7 months of this year which is super EXCITING 
:dance::dance::dance::dance:
Happy to know the SS helps so many of us 
Good Luck to all :hug:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Hi Tarun,
> 
> But they have not edited the overall processing time. I hope that going by the info Becky had, this should mean a shorter time in final queue.
> 
> Others please opine.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dhanya





Maha240606 said:


> Becky wat do u tink bout this increase in CO allocation time period??


Hey Guys,

Yes! I think that would not have any effect on the overall processing time frame. The files will be processed faster in the final queue as we can all see as per the current trend. Case officers processing the applications quickly and sending them to the final queue within a few days and then a month or something later they will be approved 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tarunmalh said:


> hi ahc cant increase the overall processing time only for india i think global processing time is decided by diac
> 
> 
> Reagrds
> Tarun


The GLOBAL processing time frame is the same for all the high risk countries of the GLOBE. AHC New Delhi can't change it, DIBP makes these changes and the AHC/Australian Embassies around the globe have to stick to those time frames 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Thanks for the information Becky.


No worries, happy to help 
Good Luck!


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



tarunmalh said:


> hey becky how are you what you reckon should i call ahc today regarding my case or leave till monday again .my case officer said to me on monday he is going to contact me by the end of week in melbourne friday is gone lol
> 
> 
> Regards
> Tarun


Hey Tarun,

I think you should call them now, you've been waiting for 2 weeks now and there has been no contact made from AHC as advised by them. Do remind the operator what your case officer told you the last time you spoke to him.
Please do let us know what the case officer/operator says. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tarunmalh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Tarun,
> 
> I think you should call them now, you've been waiting for 2 weeks now and there has been no contact made from AHC as advised by them. Do remind the operator what your case officer told you the last time you spoke to him.
> Please do let us know what the case officer/operator says.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hi becky thanks for replying well i am thinking to wait this week and see what happens and its 3 week not 2 lol


Regard
Tarun


----------



## Becky26

tarunmalh said:


> hi becky thanks for replying well i am thinking to wait this week and see what happens and its 3 week not 2 lol
> 
> 
> Regard
> Tarun


Not a problem! AHC sure does test our patience 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST*​
25 grants so far, two more hours still left before AHC closes for the last working day of August 2014. Hoping for a few more grant today 

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
harman87--------------------90--------------------------310lane:
Jyoti10-----------------------81-------------------------333lane:
apg12-------------------------81--------------------------274lane:
kaurm------------------------54--------------------------251lane:
remya3012------------------54--------------------------258lane:
tanvilamba------------------53--------------------------259lane:
Parul Ahuja-----------------53--------------------------257lane:
Sam88----------------------48---------------------------256lane:
Rambo911------------------51---------------------------267lane:
rahul85---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
Priya10---------------------49---------------------------253lane:
raman0082000-------------48--------------------------269lane:
harsingh--------------------45--------------------------253lane:
Sandy123------------------44--------------------------243lane:
sandz03--------------------45-------------------------268lane:
Vishmonc------------------45--------------------------271lane:
desai369-------------------43-------------------------253lane:
vineetbabbar--------------43--------------------------253lane:
Dairy milk 28/11-----------37--------------------------246lane:
srini.naik--------------------36-------------------------247lane:
Naomi-----------------------35-------------------------302lane:
ani25588-------------------22--------------------------227
vsoni88---------------------19--------------------------290
nairdh-----------------------16--------------------------285
rajella_1988---------------16---------------------------244
Surpreet kaur-------------16---------------------------243
Pari A-----------------------11--------------------------244
KG_AUS--------------------02-------------------------235

21 gone, 7 more to go. sangeeta hans you're next so keep a close check on your inbox. Good Luck to you and all waiting. What a month!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Akshita

Oh MY GOD

Plz dun test our patience y they keep doin this with us
Y have they increased the processing time for CO allocation

Becky hats off to you fr having so much patience and gud luck hope u get ur visa soon
I think u shud start prediction list for co allocation too

If they hav increased the time can any body suggest if ahc has received my application on 14th jan by what time would i get my CO AND VISA???
:boink:


----------



## Becky26

Ak****a said:


> Oh MY GOD
> 
> Plz dun test our patience y they keep doin this with us
> Y have they increased the processing time for CO allocation
> 
> Becky hats off to you fr having so much patience and gud luck hope u get ur visa soon
> I think u shud start prediction list for co allocation too
> 
> If they hav increased the time can any body suggest if ahc has received my application on 14th jan by what time would i get my CO AND VISA???
> :boink:


Hey Ak****a,

Thank you for your kind words. But being patient is all I can do in my situation. Complaining and whining is not going to do anything but make ME miserable. And I have no intention of making my life miserable...hahaha 

This is weird but your application details are not in the SS. I thought you added them. Anyways, could you please fill out the below mentioned SS Update Form so I can now add you to the SS:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
Thanks for your time 

As for the case officer allocation time frame, AHC has increased it many times in the past, but have and still are approving the visas not only well within the global processing time frame but also within the indicative time frame of 8-11 months. 
I don't think there is anything to worry about. The visas will still be granted within the time frame  
You should be getting a case officer in the not too distant future. 
Hope this helps Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sangeeta,
> 
> The updated list will be up on Sunday night
> Glad to know it helps people relax...hahaha
> Good Luck, you should be getting your visa very soon
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


THANKS A TON BECKY

IT MEANS ALOT TO ME,,SPECAILLY WHEN I HAVE NO WORK TO DO,,BEING IDLE IS ONE OF D MAJOR CURSE I FELT SINCE MY MARRIAGE:bored: 
NOTHING TO DO EXCEPT WAIT FOR MY VISA..

atleast toking wid u all give me strength to fight this loneliness 

N YES NOW I WANT A BREAK FROM THIS ROUTINE...

ANYWAZ HOPE FOR THE BEST 
HOPE SEPTEMBER WILL GOIN TO B PROVE BEST MONTH FOR MY LYF..

REGARDS
SANGEETA


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



sangeeta hans said:


> THANKS A TON BECKY
> 
> IT MEANS ALOT TO ME,,SPECAILLY WHEN I HAVE NO WORK TO DO,,BEING IDLE IS ONE OF D MAJOR CURSE I FELT SINCE MY MARRIAGE:bored:
> NOTHING TO DO EXCEPT WAIT FOR MY VISA..
> 
> atleast toking wid u all give me strength to fight this loneliness
> 
> N YES NOW I WANT A BREAK FROM THIS ROUTINE...
> 
> ANYWAZ HOPE FOR THE BEST
> HOPE SEPTEMBER WILL GOIN TO B PROVE BEST MONTH FOR MY LYF..
> 
> REGARDS
> SANGEETA


I completely understand what you're going through. I'm on the very same boat...LOL hopefully this curse will be over soon and you will be with your partner in no time 

I have HIGH hopes for September, as last year May and September were the months with the highest number of grants 37 in total :rockon::rockon:
Hoping AHC will stay awake and keep granting visas at this rate.

Good Luck darl, praying for your grant ray2:ray2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dazzy

Hi becky,

Now the timelines for assigning co hve been increased frm 32 weeks to 35-36weeks. Itz so frustrating. Becky will this change affect the overall processing time of granting spouse visa. 

Please advice on it.

Regards
Dazzy


----------



## Becky26

Dazzy said:


> Hi becky,
> 
> Now the timelines for assigning co hve been increased frm 32 weeks to 35-36weeks. Itz so frustrating. Becky will this change affect the overall processing time of granting spouse visa.
> 
> Please advice on it.
> 
> Regards
> Dazzy


Hey Dazzy,

As I mentioned in my previous post, I highly doubt that this increase will affect the overall processing time frame. The increase has not affected the indicative or the global processing time frame at all. The applications are still being approved well within the time frame, so there is nothing to worry about  
The case officer allocation time frame was 10-12 weeks when I applied in July 2013. Amazing how fast the time frame has increase more than double.

It only means that the time spent waiting in the final queue will be decreased like it already has :nod::nod: Currently AHC is taking 35-45 days to approve the visa since DOQ.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Pregnant Case*

*Pregnant Applicants/Sponsors, or anyone who is pregnant and has received their visa, I have a question I need help with.*
Applicants who got special consideration on pregnancy, did you have to get chest X-ray done or did you fall pregnant after the medicals were completed. Please help me out here, there is someone who needs help with this. The applicant is pregnant and haven't done the X-ray, pregnant applicants are advised to stay away from radiation as it's bad for the fetus.

What will happen in this case? Will AHC grant the visa without the X-ray or wait till they are done?
Eagerly look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help.

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

Becky26 said:


> I completely understand what you're going through. I'm on the very same boat...LOL hopefully this curse will be over soon and you will be with your partner in no time
> 
> I have HIGH hopes for September, as last year May and September were the months with the highest number of grants 37 in total :rockon::rockon:
> Hoping AHC will stay awake and keep granting visas at this rate.
> 
> Good Luck darl, praying for your grant ray2:ray2:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky[/QUOTE
> 
> thanks becky
> u have no idea,abou ur links which u have posted here,,,it gaves me motivational power,,m really thankful to u for ur kind words!!
> 
> fingers crossed lets c what in my cards for upcomin month
> need everyone blessings n wishes
> REGARDS
> SANGEETA


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> I should start charging people for my predictions....hahahahaha...jokes arty:arty:
> Many Many Congratulations Naomi!!!!! So happy for you!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life with your partner in Australia. Thank you for sharing the good news with us. GOD bless you!!
> Thank you for your kind words
> 
> Wish you a safe and fun flight.
> One quick question:- Who sent you the grant letter? Just curious to know cause our case officer is the same
> Look forward to your reply. Thank You! so much for your time
> Congratulations again. Take care!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Hi Becky, 

I forgot to mention it before, my visa was not granted by our case officer it was granted by SU. I think her code is 8 but have lost the link to the spreadsheet. 

Hope it helps! 

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## 496402-dron

Today I was going through linkedin profile of Some of visa officer, wondering how they got employment. Just go through it , it would be really interesting to know about person who is granting your visa . 

Also I went through online job portal naukari.com and there are multiple vacancies for CO in AHC posted this 14 aug . 

(Lets all apply for these positions and grant our own visa) ha ha


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



timus17 said:


> hello becky,
> 
> A very thanks for being on this forum and helping out people...
> 
> Regarding your query.... I can tell u based on my skilled pr visa... If anyone applies for spouse visa or have added spouse on skilled pr visa...
> 
> In this case lets assume the lady got pregnant after applying the visa.. And she has not gone through medicals yet..... Visa authority will never recommend the lady for medicals specially xray.... They would request the lady to submit change of situation form and put a hold on application till the baby is born.
> 
> Once baby is born, they would ask for ONLY medicals for the lady not for baby....
> 
> This has been one my known onces experience..
> 
> 
> I hope that answers your query


Hey timus17,

Thank you for your reply and you kind words  I appreciate you taking time out and replying to my post.
Your answer is very helpful, I'm guessing it will be the same for partner visa applicants as they have to go through the same medical procedure. 
Long story short:- If the applicant is pregnant and hasn't done her medicals, she won't be granted her visa until after the baby is delivered and it's safe to go ahead with the X-ray.

Thanks so much for your help. 
Have a nice weekend 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



tanvilamba said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I forgot to mention it before, my visa was not granted by our case officer it was granted by SU. I think her code is 8 but have lost the link to the spreadsheet.
> 
> Hope it helps!
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Hey Tanvi,

Hope you're doing well. Thank you so much for your reply. Yes, the CO code for SU is 8  I was just curious to know if it is the case officer granting the visa or the senior case officer 
It is very confusing as there is no fixed pattern that AHC follows as to who grants the visa :confused2::confused2:

Thanks again for your reply. Take Care!!
Have a great weekend.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> today i was going through linkedin profile of some of visa officer, wondering how they got employment. Just go through it , it would be really interesting to know about person who is granting your visa .
> 
> Also i went through online job portal naukari.com and there are multiple vacancies for co in ahc posted this 14 aug .
> 
> (lets all apply for these positions and grant our own visa) ha ha


LOL!!!


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Being not to far from visa grant , m feeling unusual like i even cant undrstand my feeling that either m feeling excited or m feeling so upset that now i badly need to be with my hubby. This wait is killing me. My hubby gt a separte home and he send me few pic of my future home of which i take a look after evry mint. This singl second is now gettng a month for me. Becky can you make an assumption that within how many days i will be gettng my visa. ? 
This wait is killing me n m loosng my patience with evry second. I really hope to get my visa till 15 september. Now m not able to survive without my partner. 
Cry: cry: cry:

Gud luck to everyone
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

*Hang in there!!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Being not to far from visa grant , m feeling unusual like i even cant undrstand my feeling that either m feeling excited or m feeling so upset that now i badly need to be with my hubby. This wait is killing me. My hubby gt a separte home and he send me few pic of my future home of which i take a look after evry mint. This singl second is now gettng a month for me. Becky can you make an assumption that within how many days i will be gettng my visa. ?
> This wait is killing me n m loosng my patience with evry second. I really hope to get my visa till 15 september. Now m not able to survive without my partner.
> Cry: cry: cry:
> 
> Gud luck to everyone
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

It's normal what you're feeling, the excitement of starting a life that does not involve thinking and waiting for the visa must be wonderful 
I hope you get your visa next week but if we go by the trends of the SS, you might have to wait for a little bit longer. AHC seems to be granting visas between 35-45 days since DOQ. It's already been 22 days in the final queue for your file so I guess you could be waiting for another 20 days maximum. This is only a guess please don't take my word as a definite thing because we all know how confusing and unstable AHC's processing time frames can be.

Just keep praying and hope for the best. You don't have long to go now. Hang in there. Happy days are very near for you. Just think about how long I have till I get my visa and am able to see my husband (well besides skype...LOL) if what I wrote doesn't make you feel better.....LOL You are much better off than me, your visa grant is almost at hand 

Good Luck!! Have a relaxing weekend.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Congratulations :cheer2::cheer2:to each Applicant who waited every single day for this Visa Grant.. Enjoy life...*


----------



## Maha240606

Becky26 said:


> LOL!!!


Really we should do that!!!


----------



## Maha240606

Becky,

Y r dey extending the CO allocation days?? I mean its very bad as in my case i missed 26 weeks slot, 30 weeks slot and now 36 weeks slot... God its like hell .. Do u tink it will definitely take more days after CO allocation (45-60 days ) even wen v get our CO allocated after 36 weeks ..


----------



## Becky26

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just thought of sharing this with you all as many must be wondering why AHC hasn't allocated case officers in so long. From what I've learned recently it seems many embassies are no longer assigning a specific case officer to individual cases. The cases basically get put in order of which they were received, and then whoever finishes an application picks up the next one, so to speak.
> 
> Since all case officers can handle each case, if your case officer is on holiday or out sick it is less likely to result in delays. If what I've heard is true and this is happening, I'd say it's a good thing.
> 
> Praying for some case officer allocations soon. Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> Y r dey extending the CO allocation days?? I mean its very bad as in my case i missed 26 weeks slot, 30 weeks slot and now 36 weeks slot... God its like hell .. Do u tink it will definitely take more days after CO allocation (45-60 days ) even wen v get our CO allocated after 36 weeks ..


All we can do is hope for the time frame to not increase any more as 30-31 weeks wait was crazy enough and now with 35-36 weeks wait is mind boggling. Maybe AHC is trying to clear all the files from 2013 and then will start processing/granting visas to applications from calendar year 2014. 
My information in my above quoted post might have something to do with the increasing case officer allocation time frame. Have a read 

I unfortunately don't have crystal ball to tell you whether or not AHC will be increasing the case officer allocation again in the future  I didn't think they were going to increase the time frame NOW especially because they just increased it on July 01, 2014; the recent increase was unexpected and has shocked many of us including myself :shocked::shocked:

As I said there is absolutely nothing we can do but to wait and from my experience, it is better to wait patiently or else you will make this waiting time period a bigger nightmare for yourself than it already is, just a suggestion 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! And hope you get a case officer/visa soon :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Surpreet kaur said:


> Being not to far from visa grant , m feeling unusual like i even cant undrstand my feeling that either m feeling excited or m feeling so upset that now i badly need to be with my hubby. This wait is killing me. My hubby gt a separte home and he send me few pic of my future home of which i take a look after evry mint. This singl second is now gettng a month for me. Becky can you make an assumption that within how many days i will be gettng my visa. ?
> This wait is killing me n m loosng my patience with evry second. I really hope to get my visa till 15 september. Now m not able to survive without my partner.
> Cry: cry: cry:
> 
> Gud luck to everyone
> Surpreet


I know EXACTLY how you feel. I think I may needed to be treated for high bp if I dont hear from AHC in the next 2 weeks.  so stressed out..

but it helps to have this forum to share.. to an extent.. and Surpreet, knowing that you are i have the same DOQ ," humaara number aa rahaa hai"! 

Goodluck and be positive


----------



## Jimmy2014

So 35-36 weeks for CO allocation means 9 months wait just to get a CO and let's say 2 weeks for finalisation and going to final Queue and then 45 days (1.5 months) till the grant. 

So that's roughly 11 months :rain::yuck:


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> Hey Surpreet,
> 
> It's normal what you're feeling, the excitement of starting a life that does not involve thinking and waiting for the visa must be wonderful
> I hope you get your visa next week but if we go by the trends of the SS, you might have to wait for a little bit longer. AHC seems to be granting visas between 35-45 days since DOQ. It's already been 22 days in the final queue for your file so I guess you could be waiting for another 20 days maximum. This is only a guess please don't take my word as a definite thing because we all know how confusing and unstable AHC's processing time frames can be.
> 
> Just keep praying and hope for the best. You don't have long to go now. Hang in there. Happy days are very near for you. Just think about how long I have till I get my visa and am able to see my husband (well besides skype...LOL) if what I wrote doesn't make you feel better.....LOL You are much better off than me, your visa grant is almost at hand
> 
> Good Luck!! Have a relaxing weekend.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Oh god ! 
20 days more..!!! This wait is gonna kill me..becky now its an end of my patience. 
This is the limit man. Oh god please do some miracle i cant live without my hubby now.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

nairdh said:


> I know EXACTLY how you feel. I think I may needed to be treated for high bp if I dont hear from AHC in the next 2 weeks.  so stressed out..
> 
> but it helps to have this forum to share.. to an extent.. and Surpreet, knowing that you are i have the same DOQ ," humaara number aa rahaa hai"!
> 
> Goodluck and be positive


Hey nairdh and evrybody
Hope you oll doing good.
As everybody knows the CO allocation time is 35 to 36 weeks i.e 245 to 252 days.N jan applicants completed 233 days since date of lodgement. 
It means they have to wait for roughly 15 days more to gt a CO. 
As becky mentioned in her post that AHC is trying to finalise applications of 2013 first and they will start allocating CO to applications of 2014. 
Dat means within this 12 to 15 days all the apllication of 2013 which are in a final que can get the visa grant.. What you oll say on my guess   
Nothing bad in hoping good..
Comments please
Thanks
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Oh god !
> 20 days more..!!! This wait is gonna kill me..becky now its an end of my patience.
> This is the limit man. Oh god please do some miracle i cant live without my hubby now.


Hey Surpreet,

20 days as I said is only a GUESS. It could be less than that, many applications have been approved at 35 days since DOQ mark that means you have another 15 days before the visa is approved.

I hope I'm wrong and you get your visa next week ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Awesome Dron*



dron said:


> Today I was going through linkedin profile of Some of visa officer, wondering how they got employment. Just go through it , it would be really interesting to know about person who is granting your visa .
> 
> Also I went through online job portal naukari.com and there are multiple vacancies for CO in AHC posted this 14 aug .
> 
> (Lets all apply for these positions and grant our own visa) ha ha


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> Hey Surpreet,
> 
> 20 days as I said is only a GUESS. It could be less than that, many applications have been approved at 35 days since DOQ mark that means you have another 15 days before the visa is approved.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and you get your visa next week ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thnx becky for ur supportive lines.
U are such a darling!!


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey nairdh and evrybody
> Hope you oll doing good.
> As everybody knows the CO allocation time is 35 to 36 weeks i.e 245 to 252 days.N jan applicants completed 233 days since date of lodgement.
> It means they have to wait for roughly 15 days more to gt a CO.
> As becky mentioned in her post that AHC is trying to finalise applications of 2013 first and they will start allocating CO to applications of 2014.
> Dat means within this 12 to 15 days all the apllication of 2013 which are in a final que can get the visa grant.. What you oll say on my guess
> Nothing bad in hoping good..
> Comments please
> Thanks
> Surpreet


I suppose that could be it. But the cases where the paperwork isn't complete i.e. ASIO's clearance report in Ansh311's case, loveforever is onshore, new PCC requirement in my case, AHC can't grant the visa until the mandatory requirements are met/satisfied. I am mentioning these case as they have completed 12 months since DOL.

Other cases might just be getting processed or waiting for the paperwork. There are 5 applications from 2013 that are yet to be sent to the final queue.

This is what I remember:-
1. Biroh- No information on what's the hold-up.
2. Human1234- Maybe taking longer because of the complications.
3. mithi1988- Change of case officer (code- 19) as the last one was moved to a different department. Last updated on 19/08/2014.
4. Nikita Ag- Change of case officer (code- 19) as the last one was moved to a different department. Last updated on 20/08/2014.
5. luella- Waiting on confirmation from AHC whether they received the additional documents. Last updated on 27/08/2014.
Please correct me if I'm wrong  Thanks!!
Good Luck to all waiting. Hope the month of September is MUCH better than August  

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> I suppose that could be it. But the cases where the paperwork isn't complete i.e. ASIO's clearance report in Ansh311's case, loveforever is onshore, new PCC requirement in my case, AHC can't grant the visa until the mandatory requirements are met/satisfied. I am mentioning these case as they have completed 12 months since DOL.
> 
> Other cases might just be getting processed or waiting for the paperwork. There are 5 applications from 2013 that are yet to be sent to the final queue.
> 
> This is what I remember:-
> 1. Biroh- No information on what's the hold-up.
> 2. Human1234- Maybe taking longer because of the complications.
> 3. mithi1988- Change of case officer (code- 19) as the last one was moved to a different department. Last updated on 19/08/2014.
> 4. Nikita Ag- Change of case officer (code- 19) as the last one was moved to a different department. Last updated on 20/08/2014.
> 5. luella- Waiting on confirmation from AHC whether they received the additional documents. Last updated on 27/08/2014.
> Please correct me if I'm wrong  Thanks!!
> Good Luck to all waiting. Hope the month of September is MUCH better than August
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Yes becky you are absolutely right.. But i am talking about the application waitng in a final que. They can get grant within these 12 to 15 days hopefully


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Yes becky you are absolutely right.. But i am talking about the application waitng in a final que. They can get grant within these 12 to 15 days hopefully


Oh! Sorry 
There are 8 applications in the final queue. Hoping they all get their visas approved and kick start the case officer allocation to January 2014 applications. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

Becky26 said:


> Oh! Sorry
> There are 8 applications in the final queue. Hoping they all get their visas approved and kick start the case officer allocation to January 2014 applications.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


i hope so becky
waiting for ur new prediction list by tomrw
BIG help:help: for me


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



sangeeta hans said:


> i hope so becky
> waiting for ur new prediction list by tomrw
> BIG help:help: for me


Sure thing Sangeeta, it'll be up by tomorrow night 
Good Luck, hoping the new month will bring many more re-unions 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

Surpreet kaur said:


> Oh god !
> 20 days more..!!! This wait is gonna kill me..becky now its an end of my patience.
> This is the limit man. Oh god please do some miracle i cant live without my hubby now.


hey surpreet
i completly understand ur situation
but whenwvr i read diff post by diff applicant it gaves me a feeling of haopiness,,bcoz everytime i got d feeling of more close to my visa,which is/will be a only imp thing for ol of us,,so pls don loose ur patience,,indulge urslf in girls fav job dat is shopin
n u vl notice how fast weeks,days,hours,minute will pass away
hope for d very best darling
we all are with each other
kind regards
sangeeta hans


----------



## Becky26

*Special Consideration for Pregnant Applicants*



Becky26 said:


> Hey timus17,
> 
> Thank you for your reply and you kind words  I appreciate you taking time out and replying to my post.
> Your answer is very helpful, I'm guessing it will be the same for partner visa applicants as they have to go through the same medical procedure.
> 
> Long story short:- *If the applicant is pregnant and hasn't done her medicals, she won't be granted her visa until after the baby is delivered and it's safe to go ahead with the X-ray.*
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.
> Have a nice weekend
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





timus17 said:


> Hey Becky
> 
> there is another condition, lets assume that the applicant had gone through medicals and before getting visa grant she gets to know about her pregnancy, in this case legally she has to inform immigration with change of situation and they will put the visa on hold... once baby is born, they will ask the applicant to add the baby to application.
> 
> And then they will give visa...
> 
> also in your reply you said it is safe to go ahead with xray... I would say no.... immigration officer will never ask pregnant applicant to go for xray till the time baby is delivered.
> 
> 
> regards


Hey timus17,

I think you misread my post. I said *IF the applicant is pregnant and HAS'T done her medicals, she WON'T be granted her visa UNTIL after the baby is delivered AND it's safe to go ahead with the X-ray. * 

But what I don't understand is, how come so many pregnant applications have been approved on the basis of "Special Consideration" when the applicant was pregnant in much lesser time than usual :confused2::confused2: What you say is contrary to what is happening here. Someone not too long ago got their visa before the baby was born in 239 days since DOL when average wait time is 250+ days :crazy::crazy:

Out of the many pregnant applications that have come and gone on this thread, I came across 1 application that was lingered until after the delivery of the baby. The baby's medicals were done, birth certificate provided to the Immigration along with form 1022- Change of Circumstance to add the baby to the partner visa application, baby's passport and after much hassle and a very long wait, the applicant got her visa approved. 
She applied on July 30, 2013 and was approved very close to completion of the 12 month since DOL mark on July 22, 2014.

No idea how AHC processes the applications of pregnant applications :smash::smash:

Anyways, thank you for your reply.
Have a nice day 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Becky26 said:


> Hey timus17,
> 
> I think you misread my post. I said *IF the applicant is pregnant and HAS'T done her medicals, she WON'T be granted her visa UNTIL after the baby is delivered AND it's safe to go ahead with the X-ray. *
> 
> But what I don't understand is, how come so many pregnant applications have been approved on the basis of "Special Consideration" when the applicant was pregnant in much lesser time than usual :confused2::confused2: What you say is contrary to what is happening here. Someone not too long ago got their visa before the baby was born in 239 days since DOL when average wait time is 250+ days :crazy::crazy:
> 
> Out of the many pregnant applications that have come and gone on this thread, I came across 1 application that was lingered until after the delivery of the baby. The baby's medicals were done, birth certificate provided to the Immigration along with form 1022- Change of Circumstance to add the baby to the partner visa application, baby's passport and after much hassle and a very long wait, the applicant got her visa approved.
> She applied on July 30, 2013 and was approved very close to completion of the 12 month since DOL mark on July 22, 2014.
> 
> No idea how AHC processes the applications of pregnant applications :smash::smash:
> 
> Anyways, thank you for your reply.
> Have a nice day
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Hey Becky, 

I guess you got the answer to your query, but I had been on another forum where an applicant had a similar situation (though she had completed her medicals BEFORE she got pregnant). This was the reply the seniors on the forum gave her:

"She should update the CO once they've been allocated one so they are aware of this. While it won't speed up the processing, it does go to show further evidence of the nature of their relationship. Has she applied from overseas? If so, and if she gives birth before her visa is granted then she'll need to update the CO immediately to have their child added to the application so it would be granted PR when she is. If she's applied onshore, I think the baby would be given Australian citizenship immediately (assuming her father must be either Australian citizen or PR). 

The medical is good for 12 months so if the visa is granted in that time, then she shouldn't need to repeat these. If the visa took longer than 12 months and the CO required them to be redone, it's recommended she wait until after the baby is born for the x-ray." :rain:

This just reaffirms the info you have above. 

Cheers. :cheer2:
Dhanya


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



nairdh said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I guess you got the answer to your query, but I had been on another forum where an applicant had a similar situation (though she had completed her medicals BEFORE she got pregnant). This was the reply the seniors on the forum gave her:
> 
> "She should update the CO once they've been allocated one so they are aware of this. While it won't speed up the processing, it does go to show further evidence of the nature of their relationship. Has she applied from overseas? If so, and if she gives birth before her visa is granted then she'll need to update the CO immediately to have their child added to the application so it would be granted PR when she is. If she's applied onshore, I think the baby would be given Australian citizenship immediately (assuming her father must be either Australian citizen or PR).
> 
> The medical is good for 12 months so if the visa is granted in that time, then she shouldn't need to repeat these. If the visa took longer than 12 months and the CO required them to be redone, it's recommended she wait until after the baby is born for the x-ray." :rain:
> 
> This just reaffirms the info you have above.
> 
> Cheers. :cheer2:
> Dhanya


Hey Dhanya,

Thank you for your valuable input  Appreciate you putting in time to help. I guess it depends on what AHC does and if the applicant is lucky enough to get the visa approved within the safe traveling time of the pregnancy.

Thanks again!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rajella_1988

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey nairdh and evrybody
> Hope you oll doing good.
> As everybody knows the CO allocation time is 35 to 36 weeks i.e 245 to 252 days.N jan applicants completed 233 days since date of lodgement.
> It means they have to wait for roughly 15 days more to gt a CO.
> As becky mentioned in her post that AHC is trying to finalise applications of 2013 first and they will start allocating CO to applications of 2014.
> Dat means within this 12 to 15 days all the apllication of 2013 which are in a final que can get the visa grant.. What you oll say on my guess
> Nothing bad in hoping good..
> Comments please
> Thanks
> Surpreet


Hey backy and all
as per the current trend i think all the 8 applicant gonna get grant in next two weeks. AHC policy is clear to grant all December applicant as long as the cross the 30 days period after date of queue. so we all gonna got grant soon next week or either week after the most. I don't think so surpreet, u need to wait too long may be next week u might have grant. I am going to offshore next week as i m sure my turn is next week. Surpreet and i have same date of queue and same CO, we both will have grant next week. I am happy we are close to get a grant but really sad that i have to leave my partner even she is close to her delivery time. Finger cross we all got a grant on time and see our loved once asap.
:tongue:


----------



## netgnus

*Let's share experience !!*

Hey guys 

As you all know we all on the same boat waiting boat . Let's share the experience and what are we doing to pass our time in India and how's our journey is going ?:rain::spider:


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



rajella_1988 said:


> Hey backy and all
> as per the current trend i think all the 8 applicant gonna get grant in next two weeks. AHC policy is clear to grant all December applicant as long as the cross the 30 days period after date of queue. so we all gonna got grant soon next week or either week after the most. I don't think so surpreet, u need to wait too long may be next week u might have grant. I am going to offshore next week as i m sure my turn is next week. Surpreet and i have same date of queue and same CO, we both will have grant next week. I am happy we are close to get a grant but really sad that i have to leave my partner even she is close to her delivery time. Finger cross we all got a grant on time and see our loved once asap.
> :tongue:


Hey rajella_1988

Hope you're doing well. Thanks for updating us. I unfortunately don't have your visitor visa details in the main SS. Could you please provide the below mentioned date, thanks! 
*Visitor visa application date:-
Visitor visa grant date:-*

I hope everyone in the final queue gets their visa soon in the coming week or maximum two, making way for the rest waiting for their case officer allocations and grants  Hope you get your grant before your baby arrives, rajella  Every parent deserves to witness the beautiful moment of their child's birth and be next to their partner during such an emotional and exciting time supporting them 

Hoping for a wonderful month ahead. Good Luck guys!! 
I look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot for your time 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rajella_1988

Becky26 said:


> Hey rajella_1988
> 
> Hope you're doing well. Thanks for updating us. I unfortunately don't have your visitor visa details in the main SS. Could you please provide the below mentioned date, thanks!
> *Visitor visa application date:-
> Visitor visa grant date:-*
> 
> I hope everyone in the final queue gets their visa soon in the coming week or maximum two, making way for the rest waiting for their case officer allocations and grants  Hope you get your grant before your baby arrives, rajella  Every parent deserves to witness the beautiful moment of their child's birth and be next to their partner during such an emotional and exciting time supporting them
> 
> Hoping for a wonderful month ahead. Good Luck guys!!
> I look forward to your reply. Thanks a lot for your time
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky
Thanks for generous words. i would like to mention here i wasn't on visitor visa in Australia. I was on student visa subclass 572 which is granted last year in October 2013 onshore. I was residing in Australia from last five years and my initial entry in Australia was January 2009. I was on student visa in Australia from last five years. Thats how my partner and me met. my partner is born and raise in Australia. we decided to got married last year. i applied my partner visa from India when i went to visit my family last year. now my partner is pregnant and her due date is quite close in September. my wife talked to my CO last week on phone and ask for special consideration for pregnancy case but he said he can't do anything as there are around 80 pregnancy cases pending and waiting for decision. I hope we all got grant next week when I would be offshore too.
rajella_1988


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



rajella_1988 said:


> Hey Becky
> Thanks for generous words. i would like to mention here i wasn't on visitor visa in Australia. I was on student visa subclass 572 which is granted last year in October 2013 onshore. I was residing in Australia from last five years and my initial entry in Australia was January 2009. I was on student visa in Australia from last five years. Thats how my partner and me met. my partner is born and raise in Australia. we decided to got married last year. i applied my partner visa from India when i went to visit my family last year. now my partner is pregnant and her due date is quite close in September. my wife talked to my CO last week on phone and ask for special consideration for pregnancy case but he said he can't do anything as there are around 80 pregnancy cases pending and waiting for decision. I hope we all got grant next week when I would be offshore too.
> rajella_1988


Hey rajella,

Thanks a lot for your prompt reply. Our story is quite similar. I went to Australia in 2008 on a Student (subclass 573) Visa. And met my husband there as well 
My husband and I came to India last year (after 4 and a half years of my stay in Australia) to apply for my partner visa  My husband is also Australian (no Indian background)
I have made a note of the student visa in the SS next to your partner visa application details. 

WOW!!! 80 pregnancy cases  That's a lot of babies......
At least your baby will be born in Australia where he/she will be looked after well  I hope you get your visa soon. 
*Make sure you inform AHC as soon as you land in India  Call them, email takes a long time to get response.*
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 1st Week of September 2014*

Hey All!!

So August was the best month so far in 2014 in terms of number of grants with the tally showing 25 grants :cheer2::cheer2: Here is the muchly anticipated and highly in demand  updated prediction list for the 1st week of September 2014:-

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
sangeeta hans--------------32---------------------------280
ani25588-------------------28--------------------------235
vsoni88---------------------27--------------------------298
nairdh-----------------------24--------------------------293
rajella_1988----------------24---------------------------252
Surpreet kaur---------------24---------------------------251
Pari A-----------------------19----------------------------252
KG_AUS--------------------10----------------------------243

sangeeta hans you're next so keep a close check on your inbox  
Good Luck to you and all waiting. Hope for record breaking number of grants this month. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

There it is! The much awaited prediction list. 

Hope we get great news this week. Goodluck all!

Dhanya


----------



## rajella_1988

Becky26 said:


> Hey rajella,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your prompt reply. Our story is quite similar. I went to Australia in 2008 on a Student (subclass 573) Visa. And met my husband there as well
> My husband and I came to India last year (after 4 and a half years of my stay in Australia) to apply for my partner visa  My husband is also Australian (no Indian background)
> I have made a note of the student visa in the SS next to your partner visa application details.
> 
> WOW!!! 80 pregnancy cases  That's a lot of babies......
> At least your baby will be born in Australia where he/she will be looked after well  I hope you get your visa soon.
> *Make sure you inform AHC as soon as you land in India  Call them, email takes a long time to get response.*
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky
I think we do have similar case. you are such legend in real life to looking after heaps of people on this blog. I appreciate your help and advice u provide to everyone. I just curious what's the progress in your case? why its taking too long as you already cross 300 days after lodgement? please keep me posted your status too, as I feel sad for you why you have to wait too long.


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> There it is! The much awaited prediction list.
> 
> Hope we get great news this week. Goodluck all!
> 
> Dhanya


hahahaha!!!  AHC has done some amazing work during the last month. Only 8 files remaining in the final queue when at a one point of time there were over 25 files waiting to be approved.
Hoping all on this list get their visas. Very exciting :dance: 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



rajella_1988 said:


> Thanks Becky
> I think we do have similar case. you are such legend in real life to looking after heaps of people on this blog. I appreciate your help and advice u provide to everyone. I just curious what's the progress in your case? why its taking too long as you already cross 300 days after lodgement? please keep me posted your status too, as I feel sad for you why you have to wait too long.


No worries, rajella. Always happy to help  Thank you for your kind words, we all are a big (virtual) family and dearly care for each other  and help each other when we can  All the members are responsible for equally contributing towards this thread, we all can't become a family with just my efforts  it's everyone on here who has made this a wonderful place to come and actually feel better if things get rough during the waiting time.
And it's been over 400 days since DOL for me. I'm way past the 300 days mark.....LOL 

My case officer has requested for a new Indian PCC as the one that I submitted at the time of application (issued by VFS India in Australia) had expired. 
Now my passport (also issued in Australia by the High Commission of India in Canberra in 2011) didn't have my husband's name and my updated residential address as we got married in 2013 and my parents bought a new house hence the address change.

My PSK won't issue me a PCC until I got my passport re-issued to update my personal details. So I have applied for the passport re-issue and am waiting for my passport at the moment.
Once I get my updated passport, I'll then be able to apply for my new PCC. Once I get my PCC and send it to my case officer, hopefully then my file will be sent to the final queue :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

This is my story. Hope this helps. Good Luck and hope you get your visa soon!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rajella_1988

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!
> 
> So August was the best month so far in 2014 in terms of number of grants with the tally showing 25 grants :cheer2::cheer2: Here is the muchly anticipated and highly in demand  updated prediction list for the 1st week of September 2014:-
> 
> *SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
> sangeeta hans--------------32---------------------------280
> ani25588-------------------28--------------------------235
> vsoni88---------------------27--------------------------298
> nairdh-----------------------24--------------------------293
> rajella_1988----------------24---------------------------252
> Surpreet kaur---------------24---------------------------251
> Pari A-----------------------19----------------------------252
> KG_AUS--------------------10----------------------------243
> 
> sangeeta hans you're next so keep a close check on your inbox
> Good Luck to you and all waiting. Hope for record breaking number of grants this month.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky
first week of september would start with sangeeta hans and ani25588 visa grants, could go further ends of the week with more grants vsoni, nairdh and surpreet. I might need considered as I am still onshore but coming back soon same week but might considered next week for grant. 
Any other guess guys
come on give some waves to our waiting haha:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## rajella_1988

nairdh said:


> There it is! The much awaited prediction list.
> 
> Hope we get great news this week. Goodluck all!
> 
> Dhanya


get ready mate
u might get visa grant this week too.


----------



## rajella_1988

Becky26 said:


> No worries, rajella. Always happy to help  Thank you for your kind words, we all are a big (virtual) family and dearly care for each other  and help each other when we can  All the members are responsible for equally contributing towards this thread, we all can't become a family with just my efforts  it's everyone on here who has made this a wonderful place to come and actually feel better if things get rough during the waiting time.
> And it's been over 400 days since DOL for me. I'm way past the 300 days mark.....LOL
> 
> My case officer has requested for a new Indian PCC as the one that I submitted at the time of application (issued by VFS India in Australia) had expired.
> Now my passport (also issued in Australia by the High Commission of India in Canberra in 2011) didn't have my husband's name and my updated residential address as we got married in 2013 and my parents bought a new house hence the address change.
> 
> My PSK won't issue me a PCC until I got my passport re-issued to update my personal details. So I have applied for the passport re-issue and am waiting for my passport at the moment.
> Once I get my updated passport, I'll then be able to apply for my new PCC. Once I get my PCC and send it to my case officer, hopefully then my file will be sent to the final queue :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> This is my story. Hope this helps. Good Luck and hope you get your visa soon!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


ooohh my apology Becky. Well I think u deserve a subclass 100 without any waiting after u got your documents ready. you should mention them to grant 100 visa as you waited too long already. If i would be on your place i would request to approve me 100 instead of 309.
I hope u sorted all your documents soon and get a grant, as you well deserve it now.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Becky26

rajella_1988 said:


> Thanks Becky
> first week of september would start with sangeeta hans and ani25588 visa grants, could go further ends of the week with more grants vsoni, nairdh and surpreet. I might need considered as I am still onshore but coming back soon same week but might considered next week for grant.
> Any other guess guys
> come on give some waves to our waiting haha:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


Yeah! As I mentioned in my earlier post, make sure you speak to you case officer and update him directly as soon as you get to India. Also type up a small updating email just for proof sake, so that AHC can't say that you didn't inform them so they delayed your visa; have to sure 

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rajella_1988

Becky26 said:


> Yeah! As I mentioned in my earlier post, make sure you speak to you case officer and update him directly as soon as you get to India. Also type up a small updating email just for proof sake, so that AHC can't say that you didn't inform them so they delayed your visa; have to sure
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Yes Becky 
as soon as I landed I would write down a email to case officer and would contact my case officer directly on phone. Hopefully i would get my grant soon too fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

rajella_1988 said:


> ooohh my apology Becky. Well I think u deserve a subclass 100 without any waiting after u got your documents ready. you should mention them to grant 100 visa as you waited too long already. If i would be on your place i would request to approve me 100 instead of 309.
> I hope u sorted all your documents soon and get a grant, as you well deserve it now.
> GOOD LUCK


Please! No need for apologies :nono::nono: It's all good 

I wish!! 
To be considered for subclass 100, the applicant must either be in a relationship for 3 or more years OR 2 years or more if there is a child from the relationship AT the TIME OF APPLICATION.
AHC won't grant me subclass 100 directly even if I remind them. I don't qualify for it as when we applied, my husband and I had been together for over 2 years and we don't have any kids.

In 6 more months we'll be celebrating our 4 year relationship anniversary  
Thank you for your kind words and wishes. I hope to be with my husband at least till my birthday in October ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:
Hoping the Almighty will answer my prayers and grant me my wish.

Good Luck to you!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Pari A

Finally the prediction list is here ,
Thank you becky.☺

Kind regards,
Pari A


----------



## rajella_1988

Becky26 said:


> Please! No need for apologies :nono::nono: It's all good
> 
> I wish!!
> To be considered for subclass 100, the applicant must either be in a relationship for 3 or more years OR 2 years or more if there is a child from the relationship AT the TIME OF APPLICATION.
> AHC won't grant me subclass 100 directly even if I remind them. I don't qualify for it as when we applied, my husband and I had been together for over 2 years and we don't have any kids.
> 
> In 6 more months we'll be celebrating our 4 year relationship anniversary
> Thank you for your kind words and wishes. I hope to be with my husband at least till my birthday in October ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:
> Hoping the Almighty will answer my prayers and grant me my wish.
> 
> Good Luck to you!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Okey well we all pray for you Becky 
Don't you worry, u will get it soon.
Best Wishes for your Birthday in advance


----------



## Becky26

Pari A said:


> Finally the prediction list is here ,
> Thank you becky.☺
> 
> Kind regards,
> Pari A


No worries , happy to help Pari A  
Good Luck, hope everyone on the list gets their visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



rajella_1988 said:


> Okey well we all pray for you Becky
> Don't you worry, u will get it soon.
> Best Wishes for your Birthday in advance


Hahaha!! Thank you rajella for your kind words and prayers 
Eagerly waiting for all the applications to get approved this week.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!
> 
> So August was the best month so far in 2014 in terms of number of grants with the tally showing 25 grants :cheer2::cheer2: Here is the muchly anticipated and highly in demand  updated prediction list for the 1st week of September 2014:-
> 
> *SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
> sangeeta hans--------------32---------------------------280
> ani25588-------------------28--------------------------235
> vsoni88---------------------27--------------------------298
> nairdh-----------------------24--------------------------293
> rajella_1988----------------24---------------------------252
> Surpreet kaur---------------24---------------------------251
> Pari A-----------------------19----------------------------252
> KG_AUS--------------------10----------------------------243
> 
> sangeeta hans you're next so keep a close check on your inbox
> Good Luck to you and all waiting. Hope for record breaking number of grants this month.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


:moony:
finally becky....
was waiting for it eagerly
feeling on d ninth cloud.
by seeing my name at d top gave me goose bumps
thanku so much sweets for dis 
n GUD LUCK TO ALL MY FELLOW MATES
NOW ITS TYM FOR REUNION


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



sangeeta hans said:


> :moony:
> finally becky....
> was waiting for it eagerly
> feeling on d ninth cloud.
> by seeing my name at d top gave me goose bumps
> thanku so much sweets for dis
> n GUD LUCK TO ALL MY FELLOW MATES
> NOW ITS TYM FOR REUNION


LOL no worries  happy to help 
You guys make the list sound like its a $100 million jackpot....hahahaha
Good Luck to you, hope you get your visa tomorrow :cheer2::cheer2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rajella_1988

sangeeta hans said:


> :moony:
> finally becky....
> was waiting for it eagerly
> feeling on d ninth cloud.
> by seeing my name at d top gave me goose bumps
> thanku so much sweets for dis
> n GUD LUCK TO ALL MY FELLOW MATES
> NOW ITS TYM FOR REUNION


Time to rock and roll sangeeta hand haha


----------



## sangeeta hans

Becky26 said:


> LOL no worries  happy to help
> You guys make the list sound like its a $100 million jackpot....hahahaha
> Good Luck to you, hope you get your visa tomorrow :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


ray of hope in d darkness meant alot
for all of us AHC creates so many darkness since our DOL But dis forum emerge as an life saver...LOL

btw thanks once again mate


----------



## sangeeta hans

rajella_1988 said:


> Time to rock and roll sangeeta hand haha


bilkul g

#time to rock on#


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> ray of hope in d darkness meant alot
> for all of us AHC creates so many darkness since our DOL But dis forum emerge as an life saver...LOL
> 
> btw thanks once again mate


No worries  
You are right, this thread is a silver lining amongst the darkest of the clouds that we happen to be living our lives in for so many months. Glad to know that I can be help to so many out there :typing::typing:

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

rajella_1988 said:


> Thanks Becky
> first week of september would start with sangeeta hans and ani25588 visa grants, could go further ends of the week with more grants vsoni, nairdh and surpreet. I might need considered as I am still onshore but coming back soon same week but might considered next week for grant.
> Any other guess guys
> come on give some waves to our waiting haha:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


Haha! I still have time maybe 2 weeks more! The deserving ones this week are sangeeta , vsoni and nairdh!! 
Good luck guys!!! I shall be very happy if you get it before me! Your toral days scare me!!!

Regards 
Ani25588


----------



## sangeeta hans

ani25588 said:


> Haha! I still have time maybe 2 weeks more! The deserving ones this week are sangeeta , vsoni and nairdh!!
> Good luck guys!!! I shall be very happy if you get it before me! Your toral days scare me!!!
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


thanks mate
wish u d same very soon
m dying to update my current city n status on fb LOL


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Haha! I still have time maybe 2 weeks more! The deserving ones this week are sangeeta , vsoni and nairdh!!
> Good luck guys!!! I shall be very happy if you get it before me! Your toral days scare me!!!
> 
> Regards
> Ani25588


LOL my total days will give you a heart attack...hahaha


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> LOL my total days will give you a heart attack...hahaha


Hahaha!! It has already! I am still recovering! :redface:
Becky dont even talk about yourself! We actually go terrified!!
Love and luck
Anisha


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hahaha!! It has already! I am still recovering! :redface:
> Becky dont even talk about yourself! We actually go terrified!!
> Love and luck
> Anisha


Oh oooops!!! Sorry in that case :mmph::mmph:
I really hope my history never repeat itself ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Oh oooops!!! Sorry in that case :mmph::mmph:
> I really hope my history never repeat itself ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


Awww!! You know i was kidding!! You are a CHAMP!!!:hail::hail::hail:
You give us motivation to stay strong.. Inspire us to be patient and kind and sorted! Yes your case shouldnt repeat itself but peoe like you must keep coming !!

Regards
Anisha


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Awww!! You know i was kidding!! You are a CHAMP!!!:hail::hail::hail:
> You give us motivation to stay strong.. Inspire us to be patient and kind and sorted! Yes your case shouldnt repeat itself but peoe like you must keep coming !!
> 
> Regards
> Anisha


Oh good!!! Hahaha....happy to help Anisha 
Thank you for your kind words darl, very sweet of you 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

hey all

ppl in d prediction list
can u pls tel me about ur DOL 
i mean at which date u have filed ur papers with AHC

REGARDS
SANGEETA HANS


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> hey all
> 
> ppl in d prediction list
> can u pls tel me about ur DOL
> i mean at which date u have filed ur papers with AHC
> 
> REGARDS
> SANGEETA HANS


Hey Sangeeta,

You can view the DOL of the applicants in the prediction list in the SS (link is mentioned below):-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Column titled *"Date Lodged"* is the applicant's DOL.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sangeeta,
> 
> You can view the DOL of the applicants in the prediction list in the SS (link is mentioned below):-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> Column titled *"Date Lodged"* is the applicant's DOL.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hey becky
i need ur help,,actualy i read i n my email which i have received fm immi,,dat visas have been granted according to DOL

Can you pls tell me dat visa will grant acc to dat only
OR ACCORDING TO DOQ? 
regards
sangeeta


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> hey becky
> i need ur help,,actualy i read i n my email which i have received fm immi,,dat visas have been granted according to DOL
> 
> Can you pls tell me dat visa will grant acc to dat only
> OR ACCORDING TO DOQ?
> regards
> sangeeta


AHC grants visas as per DOQ and not DOL. They say DOL to keep the applicants calm. Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

thanku


----------



## Akshita

*Hi*

Hi Becky

I have filled the ss once again plz check as earlier also i had filled it

Thanx and gud luckto all specially Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Ak****a said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> I have filled the ss once again plz check as earlier also i had filled it
> 
> Thanx and gud luckto all specially Becky


Hey Ak****a,

Thanks a lot for your reply. I have added your application details to the main SS now. You can view them by clicking on the following mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Thank you for your kind wishes 
Hope this helps. Thanks again for your time.
Good Luck to you too darl!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Nikita Ag

Hi Becky and everyone,

As I had mentioned last time, that after seeing post by user mithi, I called up AHC and they told me that my CO has moved to another team. I called them couple of times to enquire if a new CO has been allocated, however the operator says no each time and says that CO change does not interfere with visa grant. She did tell me that she has emailed my Case as well, however my agent hasn't got any new co allocation mail.

It's so disheartening to be sitting this way because of AHC internal bureaucracy, while applicants who applied post my DOL are receiving visas.

Did anyone face similar issues in the past ?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Nikita


----------



## Maha240606

Any visa grants today guys??


----------



## sangeeta hans

Maha240606 said:


> Any visa grants today guys??


not yet
:fingerscrossed:

lets see hope to get visa dis week


----------



## Maha240606

sangeeta hans said:


> not yet
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> lets see hope to get visa dis week


Y AHC has reduced its grant speed? If it goes in this rate wen we (Jan applicants ) will get our CO allocationsand vvisas granted :'(


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey nairdh
Hope you doing good.. I just wanted to know if u email your case officer and if you did wat response you got from your case officer?
Waiting for ur reply..
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## rajella_1988

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:j


Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey nairdh
> Hope you doing good.. I just wanted to know if u email your case officer and if you did wat response you got from your case officer?
> Waiting for ur reply..
> Regards
> Surpreet


Keep us posted guys if you got visa grant plz.
Good luck all of you.


----------



## 496402-dron

May be Visa grant and CO allocation delay is because of shortage of staff. As I said earlier AHC posted jobs in Naukari.com


----------



## nairdh

Nikita Ag said:


> Hi Becky and everyone,
> 
> As I had mentioned last time, that after seeing post by user mithi, I called up AHC and they told me that my CO has moved to another team. I called them couple of times to enquire if a new CO has been allocated, however the operator says no each time and says that CO change does not interfere with visa grant. She did tell me that she has emailed my Case as well, however my agent hasn't got any new co allocation mail.
> 
> It's so disheartening to be sitting this way because of AHC internal bureaucracy, while applicants who applied post my DOL are receiving visas.
> 
> Did anyone face similar issues in the past ?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nikita


Hi Nikita,

The same thing happened to me. I had 3 CO changes in 2 months.. but once the CO was assigned my file went to final queue quickly. However, since AHC seem to be granting by DOQ rather than DOL I still am on the waiting list for grant. Will be completing 10 months since DOL this week.

However, as they say its still withing AHC standards of 8-11 months. All I can say is once AHC starts assigning Cases to COs again, you ll probably be the first ones to be assigned. 

Hope this helps.

Thanks, 
Dhanya


----------



## nairdh

rajella_1988 said:


> get ready mate
> u might get visa grant this week too.


Thanks Rajella. Hope your wirds come true.

And hope you are rejoined with your spouse in time 

God bless!

Dhanya


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Hi guys,,,,,
First of all congrates to those who got visa in last few weeks
And lucky people whose files has been sent to final queee
May god gave them all of sucess in future

I jus called AHC today,, operator told me that upto 6th jan CO has been allocated,,
And as my dol id 9th ,, it will take 2-3 more to CO 
being allocated,,,,
Hope it will help many people like me,,, who ate egatly waitinggg,,,,,


----------



## nairdh

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey nairdh
> Hope you doing good.. I just wanted to know if u email your case officer and if you did wat response you got from your case officer?
> Waiting for ur reply..
> Regards
> Surpreet


Hi Surpreet,

I have dropped an email. I don't think we can expect prompt replies from AHC  .. I have only just received a reply from CO regarding a query my agent had emailed early last week.

do let me know if you have news as well  

thanks,
Dhanya


----------



## sangeeta hans

Maha240606 said:


> Y AHC has reduced its grant speed? If it goes in this rate wen we (Jan applicants ) will get our CO allocationsand vvisas granted :'(


ohh dear
i completely understand..
m also worried and curious too for my visa

lets hope for d best
n don worry AHC will also allocate ur CO very soon
gud luck to ol 2014 applicants!!!

REGARDS
SANGEETA HANS


----------



## Surpreet kaur

nairdh said:


> Hi Surpreet,
> 
> I have dropped an email. I don't think we can expect prompt replies from AHC  .. I have only just received a reply from CO regarding a query my agent had emailed early last week.
> 
> do let me know if you have news as well
> 
> thanks,
> Dhanya


Hey 
Even i dropped an email to my case officer. Hope for his reply by today itself. Can you share about your respons and what was your queri? 
Thanks
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Nikita Ag said:


> Hi Becky and everyone,
> 
> As I had mentioned last time, that after seeing post by user mithi, I called up AHC and they told me that my CO has moved to another team. I called them couple of times to enquire if a new CO has been allocated, however the operator says no each time and says that CO change does not interfere with visa grant. She did tell me that she has emailed my Case as well, however my agent hasn't got any new co allocation mail.
> 
> It's so disheartening to be sitting this way because of AHC internal bureaucracy, while applicants who applied post my DOL are receiving visas.
> 
> Did anyone face similar issues in the past ?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nikita


Hey Nikita,

So sorry to hear your plight  It is very unfortunate AHC making you wait for a case officer especially when none of this is your fault. I know how you feel right now. I've been feeling like that for a long time now. Applications that were lodged in December are getting approved while I'm still in the limbo because my case was left for too long and my police check expired.
I really hope and pray that you get your case officer/visa soon. 

AHC won't leave your case without a case officer for very long. You can be getting a new one very soon. 
Good Luck darl! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



harmanbeer singh said:


> Hi guys,,,,,
> First of all congrates to those who got visa in last few weeks
> And lucky people whose files has been sent to final queee
> May god gave them all of sucess in future
> 
> I jus called AHC today,, operator told me that upto 6th jan CO has been allocated,,
> And as my dol id 9th ,, it will take 2-3 more to CO
> being allocated,,,,
> Hope it will help many people like me,,, who ate egatly waitinggg,,,,,


Thanks for the update harmanbeer singh  Get ready January applicants, you could be next 
Good Luck hope you and everyone waiting. Hope you all get a case officer/visa very soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Akshita

Maha240606 said:


> Y AHC has reduced its grant speed? If it goes in this rate wen we (Jan applicants ) will get our CO allocationsand vvisas granted :'(


If by this speed AHC is gonna work we would get our(jan applicants) visas in nov 
:smash:
ray: plz God do sumthin


----------



## Maha240606

harmanbeer singh said:


> Hi guys,,,,,
> First of all congrates to those who got visa in last few weeks
> And lucky people whose files has been sent to final queee
> May god gave them all of sucess in future
> 
> I jus called AHC today,, operator told me that upto 6th jan CO has been allocated,,
> And as my dol id 9th ,, it will take 2-3 more to CO
> being allocated,,,,
> Hope it will help many people like me,,, who ate egatly waitinggg,,,,,


hey but its put in the website that it takes 35-36 weeks for CO allocation rite?? If it happens in 2-3 days then its gud


----------



## Nikita Ag

Becky26 said:


> Hey Nikita,
> 
> So sorry to hear your plight  It is very unfortunate AHC making you wait for a case officer especially when none of this is your fault. I know how you feel right now. I've been feeling like that for a long time now. Applications that were lodged in December are getting approved while I'm still in the limbo because my case was left for too long and my police check expired.
> I really hope and pray that you get your case officer/visa soon.
> 
> AHC won't leave your case without a case officer for very long. You can be getting a new one very soon.
> Good Luck darl!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Thanks for the reply guys, it's really comforting. Am so sick, am actually contemplating going back to Sydney in couple of days and then once the visa is ready for grant, I can go to some nearby country. Do you think that's a good idea ?

Regards,
Nikita


----------



## nairdh

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey
> Even i dropped an email to my case officer. Hope for his reply by today itself. Can you share about your respons and what was your queri?
> Thanks
> Surpreet


I queried on my expiring PCC for Oman. The reply said I need not worry as long as the Indian PCC is valid.


No reference made to the estimated time of grant though 

cheers!
Dhanya


----------



## Becky26

Nikita Ag said:


> Thanks for the reply guys, it's really comforting. Am so sick, am actually contemplating going back to Sydney in couple of days and then once the visa is ready for grant, I can go to some nearby country. Do you think that's a good idea ?
> 
> Regards,
> Nikita


Hey Nikita,

If I were you, I'd steer clear of Australia until I get my visa. I know it's easy said then done, but I'm sure I've earned enough experience to advise you this. 
You are not going to have to wait for very long till you are assigned a new case officer. Going back onshore will be a huge mistake.

I have mentioned this uncountable number of times in the past, will repeat myself again  AHC New Delhi prefers applicants returning to India before their partner visa is granted. Applicants who went to Australia's neighbouring countries to satisfy the offshore condition had to face horrifying delays and had to come back to India after waiting for 2-3 months for their visas.
This is not a rule and AHC will never ask you to come back to India to wait. So be careful!!

Travelling to any neighbouring country is 100% risk, and AHC won't grant you the visa as soon as you get offshore. Its is less stressful and definitely more economical to return to India and wait for the visa to be granted. 
Sometimes AHC will even wait for the applicant to get offshore before they send the file to the final queue. Many applicants unknowingly stay onshore until the very end and then have to wait for an additional month or two to get their visa.

Hope this clears things up  Good Luck!! Praying you get a case officer soon ray2:ray2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> I queried on my expiring PCC for Oman. The reply said I need not worry as long as the Indian PCC is valid.
> 
> 
> No reference made to the estimated time of grant though
> 
> cheers!
> Dhanya


Yeah, only the Indian PCC needs to be valid for AHC to grant you the visa. My Australian National Police Check expired in July 2014. I called my case officer to check if she wanted me to apply for a new one, but thank GOD she said she won't need the NPC as I haven't been to Australia since I last applied for the visa and since my last NPC was issued 

Good Luck!!! Any day now 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rajella_1988

Becky26 said:


> Hey Nikita,
> 
> If I were you, I'd steer clear of Australia until I get my visa. I know it's easy said then done, but I'm sure I've earned enough experience to advise you this.
> You are not going to have to wait for very long till you are assigned a new case officer. Going back onshore will be a huge mistake.
> 
> I have mentioned this uncountable number of times in the past, will repeat myself again  AHC New Delhi prefers applicants returning to India before their partner visa is granted. Applicants who went to Australia's neighbouring countries to satisfy the offshore condition had to face horrifying delays and had to come back to India after waiting for 2-3 months for their visas.
> This is not a rule and AHC will never ask you to come back to India to wait. So be careful!!
> 
> Travelling to any neighbouring country is 100% risk, and AHC won't grant you the visa as soon as you get offshore. Its is less stressful and definitely more economical to return to India and wait for the visa to be granted.
> Sometimes AHC will even wait for the applicant to get offshore before they send the file to the final queue. Many applicants unknowingly stay onshore until the very end and then have to wait for an additional month or two to get their visa.
> 
> Hope this clears things up  Good Luck!! Praying you get a case officer soon ray2:ray2:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I have the same advise as Becky. I am coming back to India next week to process my application on time. So think first before you go onshore it's gonna be long waiting.


----------



## rajella_1988

*Waiting for good news*

Any visa grant today??? Come on AHC please speed up


----------



## Nikita Ag

Becky26 said:


> Hey Nikita,
> 
> If I were you, I'd steer clear of Australia until I get my visa. I know it's easy said then done, but I'm sure I've earned enough experience to advise you this.
> You are not going to have to wait for very long till you are assigned a new case officer. Going back onshore will be a huge mistake.
> 
> I have mentioned this uncountable number of times in the past, will repeat myself again  AHC New Delhi prefers applicants returning to India before their partner visa is granted. Applicants who went to Australia's neighbouring countries to satisfy the offshore condition had to face horrifying delays and had to come back to India after waiting for 2-3 months for their visas.
> This is not a rule and AHC will never ask you to come back to India to wait. So be careful!!
> 
> Travelling to any neighbouring country is 100% risk, and AHC won't grant you the visa as soon as you get offshore. Its is less stressful and definitely more economical to return to India and wait for the visa to be granted.
> Sometimes AHC will even wait for the applicant to get offshore before they send the file to the final queue. Many applicants unknowingly stay onshore until the very end and then have to wait for an additional month or two to get their visa.
> 
> Hope this clears things up  Good Luck!! Praying you get a case officer soon ray2:ray2:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Well thanks, I would take your word for it and also if anyone deserves the visa first it's you. Your spirit even after such a long wait is quite inspiring. I called AHC some time back. The operator told me the case officer should be granted soon, but I don't know whether to trust him, because last week when I called the operator said that I have expedited your case, but I didn't get any email for a new officer.

To add to all the crap, my agent says that so engines AHC doesn't send an email! when file is sent to final queue- my agent is such an escapist. Sometimes I curse myself for hiring one ! Anyways all I can do is wait. All the best to others as well who are in the list of DOQ.

Regards,
Nikita


----------



## Becky26

Nikita Ag said:


> Well thanks, I would take your word for it and also if anyone deserves the visa first it's you. Your spirit even after such a long wait is quite inspiring. I called AHC some time back. The operator told me the case officer should be granted soon, but I don't know whether to trust him, because last week when I called the operator said that I have expedited your case, but I didn't get any email for a new officer.
> 
> To add to all the crap, my agent says that so engines AHC doesn't send an email! when file is sent to final queue- my agent is such an escapist. Sometimes I curse myself for hiring one ! Anyways all I can do is wait. All the best to others as well who are in the list of DOQ.
> 
> Regards,
> Nikita


Thank you for your kind words. All I can do is hope for the best and that you get your visa soon. You should be getting a case officer any day now 
Just keep praying and have faith in GOD. Good things will happen very soon.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MeeP

harmanbeer singh said:


> Hi guys,,,,,
> First of all congrates to those who got visa in last few weeks
> And lucky people whose files has been sent to final queee
> May god gave them all of sucess in future
> 
> I jus called AHC today,, operator told me that upto 6th jan CO has been allocated,,
> And as my dol id 9th ,, it will take 2-3 more to CO
> being allocated,,,,
> Hope it will help many people like me,,, who ate egatly waitinggg,,,,,



Thanks Harmanbeer for sharing the details abt ur cal to AHC.. We share the same DOL... Hopefully we will get a CO soon...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## MeeP

Becky26 said:


> LOL my total days will give you a heart attack...hahaha




Hatsoff Becky for ur patience  & mental strength:hail:... God Bless...
Wish u get the visa ASAP.....ray:


----------



## siddharth2907

Totally agree with you Becky. On the other hand, fares nowadays to India from Australia are comparatively similar when you consider going to NZ or Fiji for that matter (when you put NZ visa fee and living expenses)




Becky26 said:


> Hey Nikita,
> 
> If I were you, I'd steer clear of Australia until I get my visa. I know it's easy said then done, but I'm sure I've earned enough experience to advise you this.
> You are not going to have to wait for very long till you are assigned a new case officer. Going back onshore will be a huge mistake.
> 
> I have mentioned this uncountable number of times in the past, will repeat myself again  AHC New Delhi prefers applicants returning to India before their partner visa is granted. Applicants who went to Australia's neighbouring countries to satisfy the offshore condition had to face horrifying delays and had to come back to India after waiting for 2-3 months for their visas.
> This is not a rule and AHC will never ask you to come back to India to wait. So be careful!!
> 
> Travelling to any neighbouring country is 100% risk, and AHC won't grant you the visa as soon as you get offshore. Its is less stressful and definitely more economical to return to India and wait for the visa to be granted.
> Sometimes AHC will even wait for the applicant to get offshore before they send the file to the final queue. Many applicants unknowingly stay onshore until the very end and then have to wait for an additional month or two to get their visa.
> 
> Hope this clears things up  Good Luck!! Praying you get a case officer soon ray2:ray2:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

MeeP said:


> Hatsoff Becky for ur patience  & mental strength:hail:... God Bless...
> Wish u get the visa ASAP.....ray:


Thank you for your kind words and wishes Meep 
I hope you get your visa soon to :thumb:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

siddharth2907 said:


> Totally agree with you Becky. On the other hand, fares nowadays to India from Australia are comparatively similar when you consider going to NZ or Fiji for that matter (when you put NZ visa fee and living expenses)


Thanks for clarifying my point siddharth2907


----------



## gbhatia7

Hi,
I am new to this thread. I am getting married in October and waned to have some information on Spouse Visa application.

I have few queries as below:

a. Can i apply Visitor Visa for spouse while Partner visa is in progress?
b. What documents needs to be submitted for that. My fiance will be completing studies next month. She does not have a job and bank balance is also not much. I will be sponsoring her visit completely.

Please reply..


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



gbhatia7 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this thread. I am getting married in October and waned to have some information on Spouse Visa application.
> 
> I have few queries as below:
> 
> a. Can i apply Visitor Visa for spouse while Partner visa is in progress?
> b. What documents needs to be submitted for that. My fiance will be completing studies next month. She does not have a job and bank balance is also not much. I will be sponsoring her visit completely.
> 
> Please reply..


Hey gbhatia7,

Welcome to the Thread 
Below are the answers to your queries:-

a. Yes, you can apply for a visitor visa while awaiting decision on the partner visa application. 
b. The document checklist for visitor visa is mentioned on the below mentioned link (post by saras712):-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...309-100-visa-processing-time-frames-2361.html
You can provide an affidavit/declaration of support stating that you or your partner's family member is funding her trip to Australia.

There is some more information on the VFS Australia website:-
http://www.vfs-au-in.com/tourist.html

*Seniors, please add if I'm missing anything. Thanks* 
Feel free to ask if you have more questions.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

I hope today's was just the silence before the storm 

Please AHC - Lot of expectations from you this week


----------



## sangeeta hans

nairdh said:


> I hope today's was just the silence before the storm
> 
> Please AHC - Lot of expectations from you this week


yes,u r right
lots of expectations from dis week

hope dis silence will bring something gud in it:thumb:
feeling stressd n completly confused


----------



## mithi1988

Hello all and becky

I am here again with few quries. My husband called today to know whats going on my case, still operator said is in intial processing . He he got bit angry asked the operator to let him talk to senior officer she was not ready then with some strong questions he was able to talk a officer named rahul. He was agree with my husband that it is injustice to my case , he said himself that the other cases with this lodgement date have their visas... so today was meeting in ahc and he insured my husband soon I will have a good news .... I dont have to wait for long time.. 


is it means they will really do something on my case as case officer has moved to othr department or just he tried to cool down my husband.... please suggest

regards
mithi


----------



## mithi1988

sangeeta hans said:


> yes,u r right
> lots of expectations from dis week
> 
> hope dis silence will bring something gud in it:thumb:
> feeling stressd n completly confused


Hey sangeeta

hello dear I dont know its right or wrong to talk...but I have seen you are from very near to my town .its only 40 min journey from your hometown to my place dont mind please ... best of luck dear for your visa

regards
mithi


----------



## sangeeta hans

mithi1988 said:


> Hey sangeeta
> 
> hello dear I dont know its right or wrong to talk...but I have seen you are from very near to my town .its only 40 min journey from your hometown to my place dont mind please ... best of luck dear for your visa
> 
> regards
> mithi


hey mithi

no worries,,n i think dere is nothing bad if v tok,,n y dis thought came into ur mind??v all are family here,,everyday v share our gud n bad moments wid everyone,,n in turn dis forum family gave a lot in return!!so relax
n its nyc to read dis dat m nt d one at least someone near to me also wait for d same response!!!
n yeah mate best of luck to u too dear for ur visa!!
hope u vl get ur visa very soon!
n don worry v ol are sailing in d same boat

have a great week ahead,,n hope to hear somthing gud FROM AHC
REGARDS
SANGEETA


----------



## sangeeta hans

mithi1988 said:


> Hey sangeeta
> 
> hello dear I dont know its right or wrong to talk...but I have seen you are from very near to my town .its only 40 min journey from your hometown to my place dont mind please ... best of luck dear for your visa
> 
> regards
> mithi


hey mithi

no worries,,n i think dere is nothing bad if v tok,,n y dis thought came into ur mind??v all are family here,,everyday v share our gud n bad moments wid everyone,,n in return dis forum family gave a lot!!so relax
n its nyc to read dis dat m nt d one at least someone near to me also wait for d same response!!!
n yeah mate best of luck to u too dear for ur visa!!
hope u vl get ur visa very soon!
n don worry v ol are sailing in d same boat

have a great week ahead,,n hope to hear somthing gud FROM AHC
REGARDS
SANGEETA


----------



## Hr2211

Hi all,,

Ak****a fingers crossed they will start approving visa for Jan Applicants. I put my file in Feb so if this speed AHC are going I might receive my visa next year. NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## gbhatia7

Becky26 said:


> Hey gbhatia7,
> 
> Welcome to the Thread
> Below are the answers to your queries:-
> 
> a. Yes, you can apply for a visitor visa while awaiting decision on the partner visa application.
> b. The document checklist for visitor visa is mentioned on the below mentioned link (post by saras712):-
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...309-100-visa-processing-time-frames-2361.html
> You can provide an affidavit/declaration of support stating that you or your partner's family member is funding her trip to Australia.
> 
> There is some more information on the VFS Australia website:-
> Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Tourist
> 
> *Seniors, please add if I'm missing anything. Thanks*
> Feel free to ask if you have more questions.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky,
I have gone through the list of documents as pointed by you. I can give a declaration that i will be funding the trip and can give all the documents to proof that i have funds like bank statements, tax documents, employment contract etc.

As mentioned in the list, documents from india I am not able to understand what these documents are. As i told my wife is still a student and does not have a job. She will be completing her studies next month. She does not have a business, job or money in bank. I am confused what are the relevant documents in this case to be provided from india.

Please help.


----------



## sangeeta hans

hey gbhatia7

may b i can help u on dis little bit!!
actually i have Also planned for visitor visa 4 months back,so my agent provide me a big list of documents... In summary i vl let u knw,,n here i go
1.CA REPORT In which UR Family income n oder assets vl goin to b shown
2.tax returns of 3 years of ur father or mother( whose bank details will going to be use) 
3.proof of source of income
4.notarized affidavit from ur family,in which dey clearly mention dat dere daughter in law will going to use dere funds for her trip
5.coloured passport of ur wife
6.marriage certificate
7.N MOST IMP
BANK STATEMENTS of 6 months HAVING 5-6 lakhs(minimum) in ur family account

AHC vl check dese details specially!!!

these documents are required from india

n as u are sponsoring her
u don forget to provide an NOTARIZED INVITATION LETTER FOR UR WIFEY!!
( u may check d samples on internet)
I HOPE DIS INFORMATION WORK
gud luck to ur wife!!'

kind regards
SANGEETA


----------



## gbhatia7

sangeeta hans said:


> hey gbhatia7
> 
> may b i can help u on dis little bit!!
> actually i have Also planned for visitor visa 4 months back,so my agent provide me a big list of documents... In summary i vl let u knw,,n here i go
> 1.CA REPORT In which UR Family income n oder assets vl goin to b shown
> 2.tax returns of 3 years of ur father or mother( whose bank details will going to be use)
> 3.proof of source of income
> 4.notarized affidavit from ur family,in which dey clearly mention dat dere daughter in law will going to use dere funds for her trip
> 5.coloured passport of ur wife
> 6.marriage certificate
> 7.N MOST IMP
> BANK STATEMENTS of 6 months HAVING 5-6 lakhs(minimum) in ur family account
> 
> AHC vl check dese details specially!!!
> 
> these documents are required from india
> 
> n as u are sponsoring her
> u don forget to provide an NOTARIZED INVITATION LETTER FOR UR WIFEY!!
> ( u may check d samples on internet)
> I HOPE DIS INFORMATION WORK
> gud luck to ur wife!!'
> 
> kind regards
> SANGEETA


Hi Sangeeta,
Thank you for providing the informaiton.
If i send the invitation letter and say that i will bear all the expenses and show my tax papers, income papers and bank statements, salary slips do i still need to show support from india (my parents or her parents) or will my support and bank statements be enough?


----------



## sangeeta hans

gbhatia7 said:


> Hi Sangeeta,
> Thank you for providing the informaiton.
> If i send the invitation letter and say that i will bear all the expenses and show my tax papers, income papers and bank statements, salary slips do i still need to show support from india (my parents or her parents) or will my support and bank statements be enough?


unfortunately NO
AHC wants papers from both d sides!!!

for d safe side provide all the docs at one tym,,rather den parts oderwise AHC will create probs so to avoid dis pls make sure to provide all the documents.

pls check dis site
http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/visitor/_pdf/600-document-checklist.pdf

i hope it works

kind regards
sangeeta


----------



## rajella_1988

*waiting for good news*

Hey everybody
anybody hear from AHC anything regarding their visa grants????? Eagerily waiting for good news from AHC. stay tuned today, might be today is your lucky day haha. plz keep checking yours email, magical mail might be on its way LOL.:ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## gbhatia7

gbhatia7 said:


> Hi Sangeeta,
> Thank you for providing the informaiton.
> If i send the invitation letter and say that i will bear all the expenses and show my tax papers, income papers and bank statements, salary slips do i still need to show support from india (my parents or her parents) or will my support and bank statements be enough?


Hi Sangeeta,
thank you giving a bit more clarity. The documents(bank copies, tax returns) will not be on my wifes name as she is not earning and does not have money in the bank. I hope AHC will agree to affidavit from my father or my in laws of using the funds and their account bank statements. 

Please tell me if i understood it correctly. From india i can show the bank statements, tax documents from anyone from my family's or my fiance's family member but not mandatorily they have to be on her name exclusively?


----------



## nairdh

Morning all..

I have a positive feeling about this week. Like Mithi was informed, COs have a long weekly meeting on mondays to discuss cases and plan of action. This has been the case for the last few months I know because I have religiously called them every monday since July  

Mithi - from my experience, if a CO has told you to await good news shortly, i believe it is the truth. Its the operators who actually don't have complete info on a case. Hope you do receive goodnews ASAP!

Goodluck everybdy 
-Dhanya


----------



## sangeeta hans

HEY all,,
HURRAYYYYYYYYYYYYY.....
just got a GOLDEN EMAIL FROM MY SCO....

i am soooo happy 

THANKU SO MUCH TO ALL OF U for being very supportive through my journey...

lots of love
n gud luck to all my fellow mates

KIND REGARDS
SANGEETA HANS


----------



## sangeeta hans

nairdh said:


> Morning all..
> 
> I have a positive feeling about this week. Like Mithi was informed, COs have a long weekly meeting on mondays to discuss cases and plan of action. This has been the case for the last few months I know because I have religiously called them every monday since July
> 
> Mithi - from my experience, if a CO has told you to await good news shortly, i believe it is the truth. Its the operators who actually don't have complete info on a case. Hope you do receive goodnews ASAP!
> 
> Goodluck everybdy
> -Dhanya


got my visa:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## nairdh

sangeeta hans said:


> HEY all,,
> HURRAYYYYYYYYYYYYY.....
> just got a GOLDEN EMAIL FROM MY SCO....
> 
> i am soooo happy
> 
> THANKU SO MUCH TO ALL OF U for being very supportive through my journey...
> 
> lots of love
> n gud luck to all my fellow mates
> 
> KIND REGARDS
> SANGEETA HANS


Woohoo!! The sun is shining again....

Congrats Sangeeta.. goodluck for your new beginning 

God bless!

- Dhanya


----------



## £!v!

sangeeta hans said:


> HEY all,,
> HURRAYYYYYYYYYYYYY.....
> just got a GOLDEN EMAIL FROM MY SCO....
> 
> i am soooo happy
> 
> THANKU SO MUCH TO ALL OF U for being very supportive through my journey...
> 
> lots of love
> n gud luck to all my fellow mates
> 
> KIND REGARDS
> SANGEETA HANS


Heyaa Dear, 
A big Congoooooo.... :cheer2::cheer2::grouphug::first:.... all my best wishes to u... Finally AHC is awake.... be ready all in the queue... 😊


----------



## ShilpaHK

sangeeta hans said:


> got my visa:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh




Congratulationssssss Sangeeta.....


----------



## ShilpaHK

Hiii Guys....

How can we change information in partner application form which is submitted online...

When I was going through our application form on the other day, realized that I have entered some incorrect date ... My bad....

Can you guys help me with this....



Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## rajella_1988

Congratulation sangeeta very blessed life ahead.


----------



## sangeeta hans

nairdh said:


> Woohoo!! The sun is shining again....
> 
> Congrats Sangeeta.. goodluck for your new beginning
> 
> God bless!
> 
> - Dhanya


THANKU SO MUCH DEAR:rockon:

TIME TO ROCK ON YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

HURRAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## sangeeta hans

shilpahk said:


> congratulationssssss sangeeta.....


thanku so much dear

wish u LUCK N SUCCESS to ol


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey sangeeta hans
Many many congratulations dear.. 
So happy for uh darling..
Have a blessed re-union..
Gud luck
Surpreet


----------



## nairdh

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey sangeeta hans
> Many many congratulations dear..
> So happy for uh darling..
> Have a blessed re-union..
> Gud luck
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

Did you hear from your CO yet?


----------



## Jimmy2014

ShilpaHK said:


> Hiii Guys....
> 
> How can we change information in partner application form which is submitted online...
> 
> When I was going through our application form on the other day, realized that I have entered some incorrect date ... My bad....
> 
> Can you guys help me with this....
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shilpa


 Hi Shilpa,

Do not worry.  You can fill out this form and attach it in the online application form. 

Online form does not allow us to change answers once submitted but that's where these forms are being provided by the DIBP so that you provide correct info. :blabla:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf


----------



## Jimmy2014

Just noticed that the DIBP website for processing times was updated. No change in the timings but they have put Priorities against each group of family visa and Partner visa is Priority 1 

Family Visa Processing Times


----------



## Surpreet kaur

nairdh said:


> Hey Surpreet,
> 
> Did you hear from your CO yet?


Yeah man
He said that it will get decided in this month only.. But that was what i olready knew,. Anyways,, did u hear fromyour case officer?


----------



## ashran

Hope there is shower of CO allocations today...!!!


----------



## Becky26

*Sponsored Family Stream Visitor Visa*



gbhatia7 said:


> Thanks Becky,
> I have gone through the list of documents as pointed by you. I can give a declaration that i will be funding the trip and can give all the documents to proof that i have funds like bank statements, tax documents, employment contract etc.
> 
> As mentioned in the list, documents from india I am not able to understand what these documents are. As i told my wife is still a student and does not have a job. She will be completing her studies next month. She does not have a business, job or money in bank. I am confused what are the relevant documents in this case to be provided from india.
> 
> Please help.


If you are worried about the funds, you can apply for a sponsored family stream visitor visa. You might have to pay a bond to the immigration department which will be refunded to you after your partner has departed Australia and if she has abided by all the conditions of her visa.
Here is a link from the DIBP website with more information about the above mentioned visa:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/54sponsored.htm

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> hey gbhatia7
> 
> may b i can help u on dis little bit!!
> actually i have Also planned for visitor visa 4 months back,so my agent provide me a big list of documents... In summary i vl let u knw,,n here i go
> 1.CA REPORT In which UR Family income n oder assets vl goin to b shown
> 2.tax returns of 3 years of ur father or mother( whose bank details will going to be use)
> 3.proof of source of income
> 4.notarized affidavit from ur family,in which dey clearly mention dat dere daughter in law will going to use dere funds for her trip
> 5.coloured passport of ur wife
> 6.marriage certificate
> 7.N MOST IMP
> BANK STATEMENTS of 6 months HAVING 5-6 lakhs(minimum) in ur family account
> 
> AHC vl check dese details specially!!!
> 
> these documents are required from india
> 
> n as u are sponsoring her
> u don forget to provide an NOTARIZED INVITATION LETTER FOR UR WIFEY!!
> ( u may check d samples on internet)
> I HOPE DIS INFORMATION WORK
> gud luck to ur wife!!'
> 
> kind regards
> SANGEETA


Thanks for your help Sangeeta


----------



## ShilpaHK

Jimmy2014 said:


> Hi Shilpa,
> 
> Do not worry.  You can fill out this form and attach it in the online application form.
> 
> Online form does not allow us to change answers once submitted but that's where these forms are being provided by the DIBP so that you provide correct info. :blabla:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf




Thanks Jimmy2014...

That's really of great help from you...

Thanks again...


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> unfortunately NO
> AHC wants papers from both d sides!!!
> 
> for d safe side provide all the docs at one tym,,rather den parts oderwise AHC will create probs so to avoid dis pls make sure to provide all the documents.
> 
> pls check dis site
> http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/visitor/_pdf/600-document-checklist.pdf
> 
> i hope it works
> 
> kind regards
> sangeeta


I don't think AHC will request documents from from the applicant's side as the sponsor will be paying for the applicant's stay and will also have to pay a bond to the department assuring that the visa holder will be abiding by the conditions of her visa, otherwise the sponsor will not be refunded the bond.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hr2211

Hi 
Is that means they approve visas as 1st priority if partner is permanant resident.

Hope AHC give visas asap.

Regards,
Hiral:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sangeeta hans

Becky26 said:


> I don't think AHC will request documents from from the applicant's side as the sponsor will be paying for the applicant's stay and will also have to pay a bond to the department assuring that the visa holder will be abiding by the conditions of her visa, otherwise the sponsor will not be refunded the bond.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hey becky

Thanku so much for ur help,support n luv

finally got my visa

hurrayyyyyyy

regards
sangeeta hans


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



sangeeta hans said:


> HEY all,,
> HURRAYYYYYYYYYYYYY.....
> just got a GOLDEN EMAIL FROM MY SCO....
> 
> i am soooo happy
> 
> THANKU SO MUCH TO ALL OF U for being very supportive through my journey...
> 
> lots of love
> n gud luck to all my fellow mates
> 
> KIND REGARDS
> SANGEETA HANS


*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!! First Grant of September!!! :first::first::first::first:
Many Many Congratulations Sangeeta!!! So happy for you 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner.

Thank you for sharing such a great news with us. Wish you a safe and fun flight. Take Care!! GOD bless you.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

Hr2211 said:


> Hi
> Is that means they approve visas as 1st priority if partner is permanant resident.
> 
> Hope AHC give visas asap.
> 
> Regards,
> Hiral:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


No, the resident status of the sponsor does not have any affect on the processing time frame of the application.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ShilpaHK

Did the CO allocation time frame change again ??????????


----------



## mrbhavani

Hi All 

I am planning to lodge Parnet visa for my wife. In STATUTORY DECLARATION – PARTNER VISA (SPONSOR) pdf they have asked for *"financial commitments you and your partner share, for example joint/individual bank accounts, ownership of property or other major assets, pooling of financial resources and sharing of day to day household expense*s" 
As we recently got married on August 7th and I am in Australia at the momen, we dont have any of them. So is it mandatory to have the above asked commitments and joint bank accounts to apply for it. Please suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## Becky26

mrbhavani said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am planning to lodge Parnet visa for my wife. In STATUTORY DECLARATION – PARTNER VISA (SPONSOR) pdf they have asked for *"financial commitments you and your partner share, for example joint/individual bank accounts, ownership of property or other major assets, pooling of financial resources and sharing of day to day household expense*s"
> As we recently got married on August 7th and I am in Australia at the momen, we dont have any of them. So is it mandatory to have the above asked commitments and joint bank accounts to apply for it. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey mrbhavani,

You can send evidence of you financially supporting your partner by providing bank statements which reflect the transactions where you have transferred money into your partner's account or money transfer payment slips for example from Western Union.

It is beneficial to show some kind of dependence or sharing of finances.

Hope this helps.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

mrbhavani said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am planning to lodge Parnet visa for my wife. In STATUTORY DECLARATION – PARTNER VISA (SPONSOR) pdf they have asked for *"financial commitments you and your partner share, for example joint/individual bank accounts, ownership of property or other major assets, pooling of financial resources and sharing of day to day household expense*s"
> As we recently got married on August 7th and I am in Australia at the momen, we dont have any of them. So is it mandatory to have the above asked commitments and joint bank accounts to apply for it. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks.


Here are some options. 

You can open NRE account and add your spouse name
Transfer money online in western union directly to your partners account
Open joint LIC policy 
Pay online bills of your partners utility bills
Include her name in your pension plan


----------



## tarunmalh

hey beck how are you finally i got requested for medical today after 3 weeks wait but the email i got for medical is form different person not the case officer i got assigned and how many days i get to upload my medical is still 28 days or i can take longer because in melbourne the nearest date is 23 of sep

Regards 
Tarun


----------



## nairdh

mrbhavani said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am planning to lodge Parnet visa for my wife. In STATUTORY DECLARATION – PARTNER VISA (SPONSOR) pdf they have asked for *"financial commitments you and your partner share, for example joint/individual bank accounts, ownership of property or other major assets, pooling of financial resources and sharing of day to day household expense*s"
> As we recently got married on August 7th and I am in Australia at the momen, we dont have any of them. So is it mandatory to have the above asked commitments and joint bank accounts to apply for it. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi..

I had the same situation. Our CO suggested we show super-annuation / pf / insurance / fixed deposits nominations reflecting spouse as nominee (fr both - sponsor and applicant if possible). Since these need be cjanged only after marriage its ok if you make the changes now and submit supporting docs.

Clearly state that you haven't lived together so dont have any proof of financial dependency like joint accounts etc.

Hope this helps.

Thanks,
Dhanya


----------



## Becky26

tarunmalh said:


> hey beck how are you finally i got requested for medical today after 3 weeks wait but the email i got for medical is form different person not the case officer i got assigned and how many days i get to upload my medical is still 28 days or i can take longer because in melbourne the nearest date is 23 of sep
> 
> Regards
> Tarun


Hey Tarun,

I'm well, thanks for asking  Hope you're well too.
Great to hear AHC finally requested you for medicals. That was a mission in itself....LOL 
28 days is for if or when there is no contact made by the applicant with an update of situation like yours. You will have to wait till September 23 to get the medicals done. That shouldn't be a problem at all. Make sure you (First) write an email (so you have a proof that you updated AHC as soon as you learnt of the wait time) to AHC informing them of the wait time before you can get in to do the medicals THEN call them to double check whether or not the email you sent them with the update has been received and read by your case officer.

Like in my case, my case officer requested me for a new PCC on May 13th, 2014. But till now (way over 28 days limit) I haven't been able to provide one because of the paperwork that needs to be done before I can apply for a new PCC. 
I emailed my case officer with a detailed explanation (of passport re-issue process) situation and then spoke to her explaining the whole thing. She emailed me and told me that she will await the submission of the requested character clearance document and that I don't need to worry and can take whatever time is needed to get the PCC.
Since then I have been updating her every step of the way as soon as I get an update.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Thanks for the update 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

mrbhavani said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am planning to lodge Parnet visa for my wife. In STATUTORY DECLARATION – PARTNER VISA (SPONSOR) pdf they have asked for *"financial commitments you and your partner share, for example joint/individual bank accounts, ownership of property or other major assets, pooling of financial resources and sharing of day to day household expense*s"
> As we recently got married on August 7th and I am in Australia at the momen, we dont have any of them. So is it mandatory to have the above asked commitments and joint bank accounts to apply for it. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi.. just thought I ll clarify my reply..

I informed on the cover letter that my husband and I haven't stayed together continuously after wedding. So the only documents I could provide were:

* letters from my insurance company showing change on beneficiary nomination to my spouse on policies taken my me.
* letters and deposit certificate from my banks showing my husbamd as nominee/ beneficiary on my investments
* bank letter on indian public provident fund held by me reflecting change in nominee to husband
* statent of my husbands australian superannuation change in nomination to my name (this was particularly specified by the CO in additional documents requested.
* any credit card bills where you have booked travel tickets for spouse and yourself 
* statements showing transfer of funds via bank/ exchange

Hope the details help you 

Regards,
Dhanya


----------



## mithi1988

*Magical moments*

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
HI EVERYONE

with God's grace and blessings of all...... i got my visa today ...
and it is like .........u feel very hard to believe 

bc my file wasnt even has had a case officer 

all i can say some ......post talk impact on case officer ...as i told u guys before my husband spoke to operator yesterday and after he got angry and their team leader or senior case officer spoke to him and promise my husband ...that if this case will be given to me i will definately do something .......

SO he kept his promise 
and this must be the first case ....getting a grant without ur file being placed in final que or without a case officer ...........feeling lucky 

i wasnt beliving when my hubby said to me yesterday ...that u may get grant today or tommorrw ......
i dont know the actual conversation between my husband and AHC ............all i know what he said came true ........thanks to all of u guys ........ and hopefully evryone will get grants soon ........and enjoy life with ur loved ones ....


specially for BECKY ....THANKS FOR HELPING ME AND EVERYONE HOPE SAME KIND OF MIRACLE HAPPEN IN UR CASE AS WELL


----------



## nairdh

mithi1988 said:


> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> HI EVERYONE
> 
> with God's grace and blessings of all...... i got my visa today ...
> and it is like .........u feel very hard to believe
> 
> bc my file wasnt even has had a case officer
> 
> all i can say some ......post talk impact on case officer ...as i told u guys before my husband spoke to operator yesterday and after he got angry and their team leader or senior case officer spoke to him and promise my husband ...that if this case will be given to me i will definately do something .......
> 
> SO he kept his promise
> and this must be the first case ....getting a grant without ur file being placed in final que or without a case officer ...........feeling lucky
> 
> i wasnt beliving when my hubby said to me yesterday ...that u may get grant today or tommorrw ......
> i dont know the actual conversation between my husband and AHC ............all i know what he said came true ........thanks to all of u guys ........ and hopefully evryone will get grants soon ........and enjoy life with ur loved ones ....
> 
> 
> specially for BECKY ....THANKS FOR HELPING ME AND EVERYONE HOPE SAME KIND OF MIRACLE HAPPEN IN UR CASE AS WELL


Congrats Mithi... God bless things worked out for you..

Hope you have a great trip!

Rgds,
Dhanya


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



mithi1988 said:


> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> HI EVERYONE
> 
> with God's grace and blessings of all...... i got my visa today ...
> and it is like .........u feel very hard to believe
> 
> bc my file wasnt even has had a case officer
> 
> all i can say some ......post talk impact on case officer ...as i told u guys before my husband spoke to operator yesterday and after he got angry and their team leader or senior case officer spoke to him and promise my husband ...that if this case will be given to me i will definately do something .......
> 
> SO he kept his promise
> and this must be the first case ....getting a grant without ur file being placed in final que or without a case officer ...........feeling lucky
> 
> i wasnt beliving when my hubby said to me yesterday ...that u may get grant today or tommorrw ......
> i dont know the actual conversation between my husband and AHC ............all i know what he said came true ........thanks to all of u guys ........ and hopefully evryone will get grants soon ........and enjoy life with ur loved ones ....
> 
> 
> specially for BECKY ....THANKS FOR HELPING ME AND EVERYONE HOPE SAME KIND OF MIRACLE HAPPEN IN UR CASE AS WELL


*OH MY GOD!!!! Another one today!!!!
Many Many Congratulations mithi1988!!! So happy for you
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner.

And your file was not sent to the final queue :confused2::confused2: that is a miracle to be honest. Never seen that happen before. I guess there is a first time for everything.
Thank you for your kind words and wishes. And I'm happy to know that I could help you during this difficult time.

Thank you for sharing such a great news with us. Wish you a safe and fun flight. Take Care!! GOD bless you.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## MeeP

mithi1988 said:


> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> HI EVERYONE
> 
> with God's grace and blessings of all...... i got my visa today ...
> and it is like .........u feel very hard to believe
> 
> bc my file wasnt even has had a case officer
> 
> all i can say some ......post talk impact on case officer ...as i told u guys before my husband spoke to operator yesterday and after he got angry and their team leader or senior case officer spoke to him and promise my husband ...that if this case will be given to me i will definately do something .......
> 
> SO he kept his promise
> and this must be the first case ....getting a grant without ur file being placed in final que or without a case officer ...........feeling lucky
> 
> i wasnt beliving when my hubby said to me yesterday ...that u may get grant today or tommorrw ......
> i dont know the actual conversation between my husband and AHC ............all i know what he said came true ........thanks to all of u guys ........ and hopefully evryone will get grants soon ........and enjoy life with ur loved ones ....
> 
> 
> specially for BECKY ....THANKS FOR HELPING ME AND EVERYONE HOPE SAME KIND OF MIRACLE HAPPEN IN UR CASE AS WELL






its really a Miracle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Happy 4 u .... Congrats ....


----------



## Surpreet kaur

mithi1988 said:


> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> HI EVERYONE
> 
> with God's grace and blessings of all...... i got my visa today ...
> and it is like .........u feel very hard to believe
> 
> bc my file wasnt even has had a case officer
> 
> all i can say some ......post talk impact on case officer ...as i told u guys before my husband spoke to operator yesterday and after he got angry and their team leader or senior case officer spoke to him and promise my husband ...that if this case will be given to me i will definately do something .......
> 
> SO he kept his promise
> and this must be the first case ....getting a grant without ur file being placed in final que or without a case officer ...........feeling lucky
> 
> i wasnt beliving when my hubby said to me yesterday ...that u may get grant today or tommorrw ......
> i dont know the actual conversation between my husband and AHC ............all i know what he said came true ........thanks to all of u guys ........ and hopefully evryone will get grants soon ........and enjoy life with ur loved ones ....
> 
> 
> specially for BECKY ....THANKS FOR HELPING ME AND EVERYONE HOPE SAME KIND OF MIRACLE HAPPEN IN UR CASE AS WELL



Hey mithi
Congrats dear.. 
Gud luck for ur life


----------



## mithi1988

*Thanks becky and nairdh*



becky26 said:


> *oh my god!!!! Another one today!!!!
> Many many congratulations mithi1988!!! So happy for you
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner.
> 
> And your file was not sent to the final queue :confused2::confused2: That is a miracle to be honest. Never seen that happen before. I guess there is a first time for everything.
> Thank you for your kind words and wishes. And i'm happy to know that i could help you during this difficult time.
> 
> Thank you for sharing such a great news with us. Wish you a safe and fun flight. Take care!! God bless you.
> 
> Best wishes,
> becky*


thanks guys


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*
2nd working day of September 2014 and we already have 2 grants. Now thats a way to kick start a month :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Congratulations to Sangeeta and mithi. 
Below is the updated prediction list:-

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
sangeeta hans--------------33---------------------------281lane:
ani25588-------------------28--------------------------235
vsoni88---------------------27--------------------------298
nairdh-----------------------24--------------------------293
rajella_1988----------------24---------------------------252
Surpreet kaur---------------24---------------------------251
Pari A-----------------------19----------------------------252
KG_AUS--------------------10----------------------------243
mithi1988------------------N/A--------------------------265lane:

2 off, 7 more to go. Good Luck to the rest. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Ani25588 and Vsoni88 - please keep refreshing your inbox 

- Dhanya..



Becky26 said:


> *UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*
> 2nd working day of September 2014 and we already have 2 grants. Now thats a way to kick start a month :dance::dance::dance::dance:
> Congratulations to Sangeeta and mithi.
> Below is the updated prediction list:-
> 
> *SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
> sangeeta hans--------------33---------------------------281lane:
> ani25588-------------------28--------------------------235
> vsoni88---------------------27--------------------------298
> nairdh-----------------------24--------------------------293
> rajella_1988----------------24---------------------------252
> Surpreet kaur---------------24---------------------------251
> Pari A-----------------------19----------------------------252
> KG_AUS--------------------10----------------------------243
> mithi1988------------------N/A--------------------------265lane:
> 
> 2 off, 7 more to go. Good Luck to the rest.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## mrbhavani

nairdh said:


> Hi..
> 
> I had the same situation. Our CO suggested we show super-annuation / pf / insurance / fixed deposits nominations reflecting spouse as nominee (fr both - sponsor and applicant if possible). Since these need be cjanged only after marriage its ok if you make the changes now and submit supporting docs.
> 
> Clearly state that you haven't lived together so dont have any proof of financial dependency like joint accounts etc.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dhanya


Thanks a lot Dhanya...I hope this works.

Thanks again


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grants , I think there is major change in file processing , AHC is really working good in terms of visa grant. 
Hope they resume CO allocation. Any idea for such delay ?


----------



## nairdh

mrbhavani said:


> Thanks a lot Dhanya...I hope this works.
> 
> Thanks again


No problem.. please see my more detailed comment which I posted before.


----------



## mrbhavani

dron said:


> Here are some options.
> 
> You can open NRE account and add your spouse name
> Transfer money online in western union directly to your partners account
> Open joint LIC policy
> Pay online bills of your partners utility bills
> Include her name in your pension plan


Thanks for the reply..But this would take some time as i am planning to lodge the visa in next couple of days..If i transfer some money into her personal account then will it be considered? Pls suggest ..thanks.


----------



## nairdh

mrbhavani said:


> Thanks for the reply..But this would take some time as i am planning to lodge the visa in next couple of days..If i transfer some money into her personal account then will it be considered? Pls suggest ..thanks.


You can lodge ypur file and send the financial docs before CO allocation. It will definitely be considered even now because it hasn't been too long since the wedding right. 

N if your spouse is working etc the question of money tranfer does not really arise.

Cheers!
Dhanya


----------



## mrbhavani

nairdh said:


> Hi.. just thought I ll clarify my reply..
> 
> I informed on the cover letter that my husband and I haven't stayed together continuously after wedding. So the only documents I could provide were:
> 
> * letters from my insurance company showing change on beneficiary nomination to my spouse on policies taken my me.
> * letters and deposit certificate from my banks showing my husbamd as nominee/ beneficiary on my investments
> * bank letter on indian public provident fund held by me reflecting change in nominee to husband
> * statent of my husbands australian superannuation change in nomination to my name (this was particularly specified by the CO in additional documents requested.
> * any credit card bills where you have booked travel tickets for spouse and yourself
> * statements showing transfer of funds via bank/ exchange
> 
> Hope the details help you
> 
> Regards,
> Dhanya


Thanks for the detailed explanation Dhanya. I will get my wife's name to my NRE account as beneficiary..and i have booked the tickets using my card...So that would help...will bug you with more questions...please do reply with patience...thanks again Dhanya..


----------



## mrbhavani

nairdh said:


> You can lodge ypur file and send the financial docs before CO allocation. It will definitely be considered even now because it hasn't been too long since the wedding right.
> 
> N if your spouse is working etc the question of money tranfer does not really arise.
> 
> Cheers!
> Dhanya


Yes..Got married on 7th Aug...and i flew back to syndey on 15th..and yes she is working in India...


----------



## nairdh

mrbhavani said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation Dhanya. I will get my wife's name to my NRE account as beneficiary..and i have booked the tickets using my card...So that would help...will bug you with more questions...please do reply with patience...thanks again Dhanya..


Happy to help!

Cheers..
Dhanya


----------



## mrbhavani

nairdh said:


> Happy to help!
> 
> Cheers..
> Dhanya


Thank you


----------



## 496402-dron

mrbhavani said:


> Thanks for the reply..But this would take some time as i am planning to lodge the visa in next couple of days..If i transfer some money into her personal account then will it be considered? Pls suggest ..thanks.


You can send it later on , 

What I suggest you that just fill form 40sp and 47sp and lodge it to near by vfs centre or apply online , it would save your time.

Because collecting evidence is much time consuming and may cause delay.


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



sangeeta hans said:


> :humble::humble::kiss::kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> hey becky,,
> 
> THIS IS FOR YOU...
> 
> 
> THANKU SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT,I WOUDNT B HERE WIDOUT U N DIS FORUM,,BOTH OF U HELPED ME ALOT TO KEEP ME CALM N MOTIVATED..
> I AM THANKFUL FOR THE WONDERFUL EXPERIENCES THAT I HAD GAIN..YOU ARE THE PART OF SOMETHING WHICH IS INCREDIBLE FOR MY LIFE,,,YOU HAVE TRULY MADE A DIFFERENCE,,NOT IN MY LYF BUT ALSO IN PEOPLE S' LIVES THROUGH YOUR KIND WORDS AND HELP..
> 
> WORDS DO NOT EXPRESS MY GRATITUDE ,,,BUT SINCE THAT S' ALL I HAVE FOR U NOW IS
> 
> THANKU SO VERY MUCH FROM CORE OF MY HEART...
> 
> AND I PRAY TO GOD THAT U WILL ALSO GET UR VISA VERY VERY SOON N JOIN US IN AUSTRALIA BEFORE UR BIRTHDAY....::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> N HAPPY BIRTHDAY IN ADVANCE DARLING
> 
> HOPE TO STAY IN TOUCH IN FUTURE AS V OL SHARED D SAME PAINFUL JOURNEY..
> 
> SO ITS TIME TO SHARE GUD TIME TOO N ROCK ON LOL..
> 
> KIND REGARDS
> 
> SANGEETA HANS


Hey Sangeeta,

Thank you so much for your lovely post. It makes me happy to know that the help I'm providing here is actually helping so many get to where they need to be which is next to your significant others 

Thank you for the birthday wishes  At this very point all I want is to be next to my husband, but that wish seems to be running away from me the closer I get to it. I don't want to give up but everyone has their breaking point in life when they just can't seem to hold on any longer to that very something they've been living for. 

I couldn't stop my tears from falling while writing this post. Trying my best to hang onto the hope that the end is near with my nails, but..........

Anyways! You have a wonderful time hun and many congratulations to you and your partner on making it through. Have a blessed life together. GOD bless you!
Take Care!!

Best Wishes, :hug:
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sangeeta,
> 
> Thank you so much for your lovely post. It makes me happy to know that the help I'm providing here is actually helping so many get to where they need to be which is next to your significant others
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes  At this very point all I want is to be next to my husband, but that wish seems to be running away from me the closer I get to it. I don't want to give up but everyone has their breaking point in life when they just can't seem to hold on any longer to that very something they've been living for.
> 
> I couldn't stop my tears from falling while writing this post. Trying my best to hang onto the hope that the end is near with my nails, but..........
> 
> Anyways! You have a wonderful time hun and many congratulations to you and your partner on making it through. Have a blessed life together. GOD bless you!
> Take Care!!
> 
> Best Wishes, :hug:
> Becky


omg becky

don worry u r our strong applicant,,an idol for ol of us.
pls don feel bad!!!

as soon as u get ur ppt,,apply for PCC STRAIGHT AWAY,n u knw nw PSK dispatch PCC on d same day i mean with in 2 3 hours,,i went through same!!!

so relax u vl get ur visa very soon!!


i will pray for u n surely ur happy days will be next to you!!!

regards 
sangeeta


----------



## mithi1988

heyyy becky

please dear dont cry you are very strong girl.... see to me till yesterday i was in dark i was totally depressed , didnt left any temple to go ... when you are so sad mean you arevery near to your destiny ....today i learnt one thing if you are genuine dont scare from CO tell your problem , ask your husband to call him or her .... see if this helps you. Hope you may have visa soon.

Regards
mithi


----------



## netgnus

Three cheers for Becky 

BECKY 
BECKY
BECKY 

HIP HIP HURRAY BECKY 


THANKS AND GOD BLESS


----------



## desai369

*Nostalgia feeling*

Hello Everyone,

This is for those who dont yet got there visa try to spend and enjoy your life with your parents as much as you can untill you get your visa.My personal experience when i got my visa on wednesday i and my partner got really happy but my mum got sad and started crying.This doesnt mean that she was not happy but by heart she was very happy but was sad as i have to depart and leave her alone in india.My partner was coming back on sunday to Australia due to work commitments and i have no option to come with her as i cannot let her go alone neither she want to come alone to australia.Once i came here iam feeling really sad for my parents as when i was there i was not able to give my complete time to them due to work.Now iam here and my partner stay almost 300 KM away from city with just 1000 people in this town here which is very difficult to find job.Sitting at home all alone my partner at his work i feel really odd and miss my parents a lot and feels i could have spent little more time with my parents thinking of them and crying and feeling to go back but cannot.

Lastly,I could only say to everyone that in this time of visa try and maximise your time with your love ones in india bcoz once you get your visa and you are in Australia you will really miss your love ones in india.

Kind Regards

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> heyyy becky
> 
> please dear dont cry you are very strong girl.... see to me till yesterday i was in dark i was totally depressed , didnt left any temple to go ... when you are so sad mean you arevery near to your destiny ....today i learnt one thing if you are genuine dont scare from CO tell your problem , ask your husband to call him or her .... see if this helps you. Hope you may have visa soon.
> 
> Regards
> mithi


Hey mithi,

Thanks a lot for your encouraging and supportive post  Appreciate your help.
Don't know how far away the destiny is because I have been chasing after it for almost 2 years now and there is still no result. And the process is STILL going.

Just makes me wonder, soul mates and couples are made in heaven then why do they have to go through this pain of first finding each other then try to make it to each other. 1/3 of the life wasted in getting to the person we love. In today's world it is so difficult to find the ONE and we do, we have to suffer like fish out of water for years. How is this fair? I guess there are many like me who are trying to find the answer to this question. 

Feel light headed and empty from inside as times going by. Another year is nearing its end and this limbo doesn't seem to want to free me.

My husband is going to call them but he can't do it unless I provide them my new PCC which I can only apply for after I get my re-issued passport which is taking so long. 

Guess waiting is my best bet, something I've been doing for the past 14 months. Hope something happens before its too late and I give up.
Thanks again for your kind words. Take Care darl!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

netgnus said:


> Three cheers for Becky
> 
> BECKY
> BECKY
> BECKY
> 
> HIP HIP HURRAY BECKY
> 
> 
> THANKS AND GOD BLESS


Thanks for the cheer-up netgus  Appreciate everyone's support.


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This is for those who dont yet got there visa try to spend and enjoy your life with your parents as much as you can untill you get your visa.My personal experience when i got my visa on wednesday i and my partner got really happy but my mum got sad and started crying.This doesnt mean that she was not happy but by heart she was very happy but was sad as i have to depart and leave her alone in india.My partner was coming back on sunday to Australia due to work commitments and i have no option to come with her as i cannot let her go alone neither she want to come alone to australia.Once i came here iam feeling really sad for my parents as when i was there i was not able to give my complete time to them due to work.Now iam here and my partner stay almost 300 KM away from city with just 1000 people in this town here which is very difficult to find job.Sitting at home all alone my partner at his work i feel really odd and miss my parents a lot and feels i could have spent little more time with my parents thinking of them and crying and feeling to go back but cannot.
> 
> Lastly,I could only say to everyone that in this time of visa try and maximise your time with your love ones in india bcoz once you get your visa and you are in Australia you will really miss your love ones in india.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey Chirag,

Good to hear from you  
At this point, all I can think and want is to be next to my husband. I know I will miss my parents but being born as a girl this day was destined to come even if I would've gotten married in India. 

My parents get sad when they see me sad. I try and keep most of my feelings to myself especially my tears because my mom gets teary and dad gets very sad when I cry. They pray for my visa to be approved soon after I send my PCC so that I can live and enjoy my life with my husband like they did when they got married but with me here, they feel my pain.

At the end of the day, in life we can't always have what we want. I know how you feel. I felt the same when I first moved to Australia in 2008 for my studies, I know how you feel. 

I hope things work out for you Chirag. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Pari A

Hey becky,
Am sailing in the same boat as you are.
With little time difference.
TWO AND A HALF YEARS. Apart reaching 3 in few months...&#55357;&#56867;&#55357;&#56867;&#55357;&#56867;&#55357;&#56867;
And I totally understand what are all the couples going through.
My Sympathy with everyone.
And praying for everyone's visa grant as soon as possible .

Kind regards,
Pari A


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Pari A said:


> Hey becky,
> Am sailing in the same boat as you are.
> With little time difference.
> TWO AND A HALF YEARS. Apart reaching 3 in few months...��������
> And I totally understand what are all the couples going through.
> My Sympathy with everyone.
> And praying for everyone's visa grant as soon as possible .
> 
> Kind regards,
> Pari A


Hey Pari A,

Oh God!! I feel for you darl, thank you for your prayers. Hopefully another week or maximum 2 before you get your visa 
Good Luck!! Eagerly waiting for your grant :dance:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

sangeeta hans said:


> HEY all,,
> HURRAYYYYYYYYYYYYY.....
> just got a GOLDEN EMAIL FROM MY SCO....
> 
> i am soooo happy
> 
> THANKU SO MUCH TO ALL OF U for being very supportive through my journey...
> 
> lots of love
> n gud luck to all my fellow mates
> 
> KIND REGARDS
> SANGEETA HANS


Hey sangeeta 
This is such an amazing news!!! So so happy!!!
Love to see when a couple gets united here!! 
God bless you  have a wonderful life ahead!! 
Nairdh n vsoni get ready for your big day!!

Regards
Anisha


----------



## ani25588

mithi1988 said:


> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> HI EVERYONE
> 
> with God's grace and blessings of all...... i got my visa today ...
> and it is like .........u feel very hard to believe
> 
> bc my file wasnt even has had a case officer
> 
> all i can say some ......post talk impact on case officer ...as i told u guys before my husband spoke to operator yesterday and after he got angry and their team leader or senior case officer spoke to him and promise my husband ...that if this case will be given to me i will definately do something .......
> 
> SO he kept his promise
> and this must be the first case ....getting a grant without ur file being placed in final que or without a case officer ...........feeling lucky
> 
> i wasnt beliving when my hubby said to me yesterday ...that u may get grant today or tommorrw ......
> i dont know the actual conversation between my husband and AHC ............all i know what he said came true ........thanks to all of u guys ........ and hopefully evryone will get grants soon ........and enjoy life with ur loved ones ....
> 
> 
> specially for BECKY ....THANKS FOR HELPING ME AND EVERYONE HOPE SAME KIND OF MIRACLE HAPPEN IN UR CASE AS WELL


Superbbbbb!!! Unbelievable!! Thats the power we have which we dont exercise! Kudos to your husband to question them like that!! Congrats!!
Final queue goes to hell!!ound: 

God bless you!
Regards
Anisha


----------



## Nikita Ag

mithi1988 said:


> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> HI EVERYONE
> 
> with God's grace and blessings of all...... i got my visa today ...
> and it is like .........u feel very hard to believe
> 
> bc my file wasnt even has had a case officer
> 
> all i can say some ......post talk impact on case officer ...as i told u guys before my husband spoke to operator yesterday and after he got angry and their team leader or senior case officer spoke to him and promise my husband ...that if this case will be given to me i will definately do something .......
> 
> SO he kept his promise
> and this must be the first case ....getting a grant without ur file being placed in final que or without a case officer ...........feeling lucky
> 
> i wasnt beliving when my hubby said to me yesterday ...that u may get grant today or tommorrw ......
> i dont know the actual conversation between my husband and AHC ............all i know what he said came true ........thanks to all of u guys ........ and hopefully evryone will get grants soon ........and enjoy life with ur loved ones ....
> 
> 
> specially for BECKY ....THANKS FOR HELPING ME AND EVERYONE HOPE SAME KIND OF MIRACLE HAPPEN IN UR CASE AS WELL



Congratulations Mithi. This is great news. As you know I shared the same CO as yours and 2 day post urs DOL. Could you please let me know what did your husband speak to them. Appreciate your help.

Thanks,
Nikita


----------



## Jimmy2014

Congrats to everyone who got their visas this week :lock1:

Happy Birthday to Becky.. hope you get visa very soon :cell::yield:


----------



## 496402-dron

Happy birthday becky , we appreciate your selfless help . 
Wish you get your visa soon. Please keep us helping even after your visa grant. You gave so much of valuable time and support, thank you so much.


----------



## £!v!

Haappiiee haappiiee B'day to BECKY...&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57217;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224; May God bless u with a visa soon( most important at this moment)... and be happy olways... You are such a motivation for us.. So please dont be sad.. we all are praying fo your visa. Hope after reading the wishes from all of us,you will smile.... ☺ The whole Punjab is celebrating your Birthday&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841; (state holiday)


----------



## Maha240606

Happy birthday becky.. Enjoy the day.. May u get ur visa soon dear


----------



## Jimmy2014

ani25588 said:


> Superbbbbb!!! Unbelievable!! Thats the power we have which we dont exercise! Kudos to your husband to question them like that!! Congrats!!
> Final queue goes to hell!!ound:
> 
> God bless you!
> Regards
> Anisha


This case clearly shows that some persuasion along with justified reasoning can do wonders. 

Escalation to senior AHC employees (Team leaders, SCO etc.) makes hell of a difference so that file can be progressed. 

CO should be allocated after 36 weeks no matter what excuses the operators give you. :boom:

And I guess as long as the visa is being granted within 11 months (or worse case 12 months as per the global timeframe), that's still acceptable. :wink:


----------



## nairdh

*happy birthday Becky..*

Hey Becky..

Many many happy returns of the day dear. Hope all your dreams come true! You deserve only the best in life..

God bless!

Rgs,
Dhanya


----------



## Rambo911

Happpy birthday becky!!!!


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



Jimmy2014 said:


> Congrats to everyone who got their visas this week :lock1:
> 
> Happy Birthday to Becky.. hope you get visa very soon :cell::yield:





dron said:


> Happy birthday becky , we appreciate your selfless help .
> Wish you get your visa soon. Please keep us helping even after your visa grant. You gave so much of valuable time and support, thank you so much.





£!v! said:


> Haappiiee haappiiee B'day to BECKY...������������ May God bless u with a visa soon( most important at this moment)... and be happy olways... You are such a motivation for us.. So please dont be sad.. we all are praying fo your visa. Hope after reading the wishes from all of us,you will smile.... ☺ The whole Punjab is celebrating your Birthday���� (state holiday)





Maha240606 said:


> Happy birthday becky.. Enjoy the day.. May u get ur visa soon dear





nairdh said:


> Hey Becky..
> 
> Many many happy returns of the day dear. Hope all your dreams come true! You deserve only the best in life..
> 
> God bless!
> 
> Rgs,
> Dhanya





Rambo911 said:


> Happpy birthday becky!!!!


Hey Guys,

Thank you so much for all the beautiful wishes  but there has been some misunderstanding. It is not my birthday just yet. My birthday is on October 26 
I feel so loved, in advance....hahaha

Hope and pray that all the people waiting get their visas soon .
Good Luck!!:thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thank you so much for all the beautiful wishes  but there has been some misunderstanding. It is not my birthday just yet. My birthday is on October 26
> I feel so loved, in advance....hahaha
> 
> Hope and pray that all the people waiting get their visas soon .
> Good Luck!!:thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


LOL! we ll just wish you again on Oct 26th then


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> LOL! we ll just wish you again on Oct 26th then


Hahaha!! Thanks nairdh


----------



## vsoni88

Hi all my husband got his visa gran email today


----------



## nairdh

vsoni88 said:


> Hi all my husband got his visa gran email today


Congrats vsoni!! All the best fpr your new beginning 

Rgd,
Dhanya


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations vsoni88


----------



## vsoni88

Thanks guys. Hopefully many more people get approved soon


----------



## nairdh

Ani25588 - please tell me you have got the golden mail too


----------



## Surpreet kaur

vsoni88 said:


> Hi all my husband got his visa gran email today


Congrats dear 
Happy re union.. 
Gud luck


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



vsoni88 said:


> Hi all my husband got his visa gran email today


*Many Many Congratulations vsoni!!!!! 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia.

Thank you for sharing the good news with us. God bless you!
Wish your partner a safe and fun flight :becky::becky:

P.S. The waiting time in the final queue seems to be decreasing to about a month's wait now 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*

Below is the updated prediction list:-

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
sangeeta hans--------------33---------------------------281lane:
tikna------------------------54--------------------------251
ani25588-------------------28--------------------------235
vsoni88---------------------29--------------------------300lane:
nairdh-----------------------24--------------------------293
rajella_1988----------------24---------------------------252
Surpreet kaur---------------24---------------------------251
Pari A-----------------------19----------------------------252
KG_AUS--------------------10----------------------------243
mithi1988------------------N/A--------------------------265lane:

3 off, 7 more to go. tikna and ani25588 keep refreshing your inbox, you can get your visa anytime :becky::becky: Good Luck guys! And AHC keep up the great work you're doing :nod:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Update*

*UPDATE:- All files sent to the final queue in July have been approved. So applicants whose files were sent to the final queue in August, better get packing as you can get the visa anyday :dance:
Good Luck hoping all 2013 applications get approved

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## nairdh

Becky26 said:


> *UPDATE:- All files sent to the final queue in July have been approved. So applicants whose files were sent to the final queue in August, better get packing as you can get the visa anyday :dance:
> Good Luck hoping all 2013 applications get approved
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Looks like I am the only one left from November applicants. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



nairdh said:


> Looks like I am the only one left from November applicants. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


Don't worry the happy news is on its way and should be in your inbox very shortly :yo::yo::yo::yo:
Good Luck buddy!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Becky26 said:


> Don't worry the happy news is on its way and should be in your inbox very shortly :yo::yo::yo::yo:
> Good Luck buddy!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


God bless you Becky!


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> God bless you Becky!


Thank Yoooou! nairdh :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## ani25588

Hi all!!
Seriously miracles happen!!
Got my visa grant !!!
This is the biggest surprise!! I was least expecting it this week !! Just 30 days in final queue and total 237!! 

I am thankful to all for your lovely support! Although i will be leaving in october only but now the excitment starts! Shopping starts!!

January people dont worry your files will be sent to queue soon!! 

Becky we love you and i think its suffice to prove what we all feel for you!!

God has been kind 

Regards
Anisha


----------



## £!v!

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thank you so much for all the beautiful wishes  but there has been some misunderstanding. It is not my birthday just yet. My birthday is on October 26
> I feel so loved, in advance....hahaha
> 
> Hope and pray that all the people waiting get their visas soon .
> Good Luck!!:thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hahahaha.... we'll wsh u on dat day tooo.. 😊😊


----------



## nairdh

ani25588 said:


> Hi all!!
> Seriously miracles happen!!
> Got my visa grant !!!
> This is the biggest surprise!! I was least expecting it this week !! Just 30 days in final queue and total 237!!
> 
> I am thankful to all for your lovely support! Although i will be leaving in october only but now the excitment starts! Shopping starts!!
> 
> January people dont worry your files will be sent to queue soon!!
> 
> Becky we love you and i think its suffice to prove what we all feel for you!!
> 
> God has been kind
> 
> Regards
> Anisha


Congrats! And all the best for everything


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



ani25588 said:


> Hi all!!
> Seriously miracles happen!!
> Got my visa grant !!!
> This is the biggest surprise!! I was least expecting it this week !! Just 30 days in final queue and total 237!!
> 
> I am thankful to all for your lovely support! Although i will be leaving in october only but now the excitment starts! Shopping starts!!
> 
> January people dont worry your files will be sent to queue soon!!
> 
> Becky we love you and i think its suffice to prove what we all feel for you!!
> 
> God has been kind
> 
> Regards
> Anisha


*1st Grant from January 2014!!!!
Yaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!! Another grant today!!!! *doing the happy dance* 
Many Many Congratulations Anisha!!!!! So happy for you 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia.

Thank you for your kind words, and I love you all for being so supportive and encouraging and for all your valuable prayers.
Thank you for sharing the good news with us. God bless you!
Wish you a safe and fun flight :becky::becky:

And YES!!! the waiting time in the final queue has decreased to 30 days. Although we know how unstable AHC is, I'm praying and hoping that it will remain like this or better, AHC grants visas in less than 30 days 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## nairdh

Surpreet and Rajella..

We are finally on top of the queue.. goodluck guys.. hope we three hear good news at the earliest!!


----------



## ani25588

nairdh said:


> Congrats! And all the best for everything


Thanks nairdh! You are next!


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*
4 visas granted in 3 working days, WONDERFUL!!! January applicants shouldn't have to wait for a long time for a case officer now as AHC seems to be clearing 2013 files so quickly. Quick case officer assigning followed by quick grant.
Below is the updated prediction list:-

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
tikna------------------------54--------------------------251
sangeeta hans--------------33---------------------------281lane:
ani25588-------------------30--------------------------237lane:
vsoni88---------------------29--------------------------300lane:
nairdh-----------------------26--------------------------295
rajella_1988----------------26---------------------------254
Surpreet kaur---------------26---------------------------253
Pari A-----------------------21----------------------------254
KG_AUS--------------------12----------------------------245
mithi1988------------------N/A--------------------------265lane:

4 off, 6 more to go. tikna you can get your visa anytime :becky::becky: Good Luck guys! And AHC keep up the great work you're doing :nod:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Many Congratulations for visa grant


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> *1st Grant from January 2014!!!!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!! Another grant today!!!! *doing the happy dance*
> Many Many Congratulations Anisha!!!!! So happy for you
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words, and I love you all for being so supportive and encouraging and for all your valuable prayers.
> Thank you for sharing the good news with us. God bless you!
> Wish you a safe and fun flight :becky::becky:
> 
> And YES!!! the waiting time in the final queue has decreased to 30 days. Although we know how unstable AHC is, I'm praying and hoping that it will remain like this or better, AHC grants visas in less than 30 days
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


Beckyyyyyyyy!!
I have a feeling we ll be boarsing the same flight!! Haha!
First that hall of fame ! And now this green light against my name!!
Cant get better!! 

I have been inconsistntly laughing since the mail came like a lunatic!! :becky:

Thanks for everything! I wont b leaving the forum unless you get the visa!!


----------



## harmanbeer singh

hI,
bECkY....

hAPPY bIRTHDAY,,
mAY all of your dreams come true,,,,
And God gave u all the success in future,,,

GOOD to see jan applicant grant today,,
Congrates from my side ANI25588


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Beckyyyyyyyy!!
> I have a feeling we ll be boarsing the same flight!! Haha!
> First that hall of fame ! And now this green light against my name!!
> Cant get better!!
> 
> I have been inconsistntly laughing since the mail came like a lunatic!! :becky:
> 
> Thanks for everything! I wont b leaving the forum unless you get the visa!!


Hey Anisha,

AMEN!!! to your wish :becky::becky: I really hope so too. In 2 months it'll be 12 months since my husband had to go back. I really wish I get my visa till October 

When in October you planning on moving?  And you're from Delhi, I'll be catching my plan from IGI too 

Enjoy shopping and keep smiling...for me these two things are the two sides of the same coin....hahaha....I'm such a girl :becky::becky:
Take Care darl!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

harmanbeer singh said:


> hI,
> bECkY....
> 
> hAPPY bIRTHDAY,,
> mAY all of your dreams come true,,,,
> And God gave u all the success in future,,,
> 
> GOOD to see jan applicant grant today,,
> Congrates from my side ANI25588


Hey harmanbeer singh,

Thank you but it is not my birthday today, a huge misunderstanding 
Hope you're well. Hope you get a case officer soon 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hr2211

Congratulations to all who got their CO & grants!! Happy for u all! 

Becky ! U doing fantastic job here!! It's very much nice to know that January applicants getting their grants.. It's relief for February applicants. Seems like there is some hope for us too!!

I sent email to immigration to check my visa update & asking for should I need to provide my husband's Ausi passport & citizenship details. It's been 10days they didn't reply back . As last time I send email they reply in 7 days. 

Please help to clear thoughts!!
Regards!


----------



## Becky26

Hr2211 said:


> Congratulations to all who got their CO & grants!! Happy for u all!
> 
> Becky ! U doing fantastic job here!! It's very much nice to know that January applicants getting their grants.. It's relief for February applicants. Seems like there is some hope for us too!!
> 
> I sent email to immigration to check my visa update & asking for should I need to provide my husband's Ausi passport & citizenship details. It's been 10days they didn't reply back . As last time I send email they reply in 7 days.
> 
> Please help to clear thoughts!!
> Regards!


Hey Hr2211,

Thank you for your kind words. Yes!! there definitely IS hope for everyone...hahaha 
As for the documents you sent, try calling AHC and asking the operator whether or not they have received your email. They are very slow in replying to the emails so 

I always first email them first (for my record and evidence) and then call them.

Call AHC tomorrow and most probably they have forgotten to reply to your email or haven't gotten to replying to emails from the date you send them one.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hr2211

Becky26 said:


> Hey Hr2211,
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. Yes!! there definitely IS hope for everyone...hahaha
> As for the documents you sent, try calling AHC and asking the operator whether or not they have received your email. They are very slow in replying to the emails so
> 
> I always first email them first (for my record and evidence) and then call them.
> 
> Call AHC tomorrow and most probably they have forgotten to reply to your email or haven't gotten to replying to emails from the date you send them one.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Thanks a lot Becky! Sounds like good plan! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

*Update on Passport Application*

Hey Guys!!

The status on the passport seva website finally changed to:-
*"Police Report has been submitted by SP Office, District CITY and action for passport printing is initiated, to be followed by lamination, signing, quality check and dispatch."*
Getting excited now :becky::becky:

Does anyone know how long will it take before the passport is dispatched to me via post? Look forward to your replies. 
Thanks a lot for your help and continuous prayers 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey Anisha,
> 
> AMEN!!! to your wish :becky::becky: I really hope so too. In 2 months it'll be 12 months since my husband had to go back. I really wish I get my visa till October
> 
> When in October you planning on moving?  And you're from Delhi, I'll be catching my plan from IGI too
> 
> Enjoy shopping and keep smiling...for me these two things are the two sides of the same coin....hahaha....I'm such a girl :becky::becky:
> Take Care darl!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


You will for sure! I think max october! 
I ll be flying around 18-20 th october! Igi ofcrs!! 
Yes shopping spree now!! Good luck hun!
Take care
Anisha


----------



## ani25588

harmanbeer singh said:


> hI,
> bECkY....
> 
> hAPPY bIRTHDAY,,
> mAY all of your dreams come true,,,,
> And God gave u all the success in future,,,
> 
> GOOD to see jan applicant grant today,,
> Congrates from my side ANI25588


Hi harman thankyou so much!!
Keep your fingers crossed and your phone on ringing mode! It can be any day now!!
Good luck
Regards
Ani25588


----------



## Becky26

Hr2211 said:


> Thanks a lot Becky! Sounds like good plan! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


No worries, happy to help! 
Good Luck!!


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> The status on the passport seva website finally changed to:-
> "Police Report has been submitted by SP Office, District CITY and action for passport printing is initiated, to be followed by lamination, signing, quality check and dispatch."
> Getting excited now :becky::becky:
> 
> Does anyone know how long will it take before the passport is dispatched to me via post? Look forward to your replies.
> Thanks a lot for your help and continuous prayers
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, 

Ideally it should take about a week. 
Not to scare you but as you are aware there is a shortage of passport booklets going on.. Why don't you try contacting your regions' RPO to get your passport Sooner? 

Worked for me. Just let them know you have a visa pending.  

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



tanvilamba said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Ideally it should take about a week.
> Not to scare you but as you are aware there is a shortage of passport booklets going on.. Why don't you try contacting your regions' RPO to get your passport Sooner?
> 
> Worked for me. Just let them know you have a visa pending.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tanvi


Hey Tanvi,

Thank you for your quick response, appreciate your help 
I inquired about the above mentioned issue during my last visit to the RPO and the officer said that there no shortage of booklets in our state so far  so I should get my passport without any delay.

I'll keep an eye on it though. Thank you for warning me 
Hope you're doing well. Take Care!

Many Thanks :hug:
Becky


----------



## rajella_1988

nairdh said:


> Surpreet and Rajella..
> 
> We are finally on top of the queue.. goodluck guys.. hope we three hear good news at the earliest!!


Yes man keep checking your inbox nairdh and surpreet. Stay awesome AHC


----------



## zahon

Dear All, had a few questions around visa application and hope you can help

I due to my stupidity added wife and daughter as non migrating partners few months ago and now sitting here in Melbourne starting their visa process (cursing myself while I write). I used an agent while doing mine (who was a complete £$%&@) who misguided me, therefore want to this on my own. There are few questions that you may have answers to:

1) It is preferable to do the visa application online through Immi Account or should be done through VFS? Any differences in timelines etc.?

2) My Wife and daughter already had their medicals done few months ago, therefore would they need to do it again? If not, where do we mention that PCC and medicals done few months ago and HAP ID can be quoted?

3) If PCC has to be submitted, I can submit a spare copy that I have with me, however if they ask at a later stage, would this PCC expire (dated 28/10/2013)? If yes, would I need to travel to India to get this done, since I have only come to Aus last month, and I should have lived here for 12 months in order to apply for PCC?

Sorry for bombarding with so many questions, its just that I don't want to rely on agent any more and want to get this done asap. Already missing my angel daughter and wife  Thanks for all your help.

Regards

Zahon


----------



## mithi1988

hey nikita

i knew its very hard for you without CO and i wish you got your visa soon...

well husband asked visa officer why my file hasnot got nay case officer some operator were putting me on hold for next week and next week for reallocation?
secondly case is very genuine so why this much delay to put in final assesment?
he discussed the file lodged on same date got their visas already why this much delay to my case mean he compared with other files. officer was even agreed with this logic.
and he discussed we have been married for 1 yer i couldnt be with my husband properly and its so depreesing.... 
hope this will help you
Regards,
mithi

yo


----------



## Becky26

Post Deleted


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



zahon said:


> Dear All, had a few questions around visa application and hope you can help
> 
> I due to my stupidity added wife and daughter as non migrating partners few months ago and now sitting here in Melbourne starting their visa process (cursing myself while I write). I used an agent while doing mine (who was a complete £$%&@) who misguided me, therefore want to this on my own. There are few questions that you may have answers to:
> 
> 1) It is preferable to do the visa application online through Immi Account or should be done through VFS? Any differences in timelines etc.?


Hey zahon,

Welcome to the thread 
Ans:- It depends on your discretion which mode of application you feel more comfortable with. As for the timeline, there is no difference in the processing time frames. They still are 8-11 months and 12 months according to the DIBP''s global processing time frame.



zahon said:


> 2) My Wife and daughter already had their medicals done few months ago, therefore would they need to do it again? If not, where do we mention that PCC and medicals done few months ago and HAP ID can be quoted?


Ans:- I'm not sure what kind of tests are done on the non-migrating family members. But I think your partner and kid will have to undergo them again as MIGRATING applicants this time.
The medicals include the following test:-
1. Chest X-ray Examination
2. Blood Test 
3. Urine Test
4. Medical Examination by a DIBP's panel doctor.
Medicals are valid for 12 months from the date of issue and in most cases AHC contacts the applicant via email which has the HAP ID and other important instructions. 
Having said that, you can get the medicals done before you lodged the application by going to the "My Health Declaration". This will only allow the applicant(s) to do the medicals if done before submitting the partner visa application. 
Below are some links from the DIBP website which will give you more information on the discussed topic:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm

Completing the My Health Declarations form:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/_pdf/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf

Not many applicants do the medicals beforehand because they are valid for 12 months and better to wait till AHC requests for them



zahon said:


> 3) If PCC has to be submitted, I can submit a spare copy that I have with me, however if they ask at a later stage, would this PCC expire (dated 28/10/2013)? If yes, would I need to travel to India to get this done, since I have only come to Aus last month, and I should have lived here for 12 months in order to apply for PCC?


Ans:- If there is a child under 18 years of age included in the application, the sponsor must provide a National Police Check:-
AFP Homepage - Australian Federal Police



zahon said:


> Sorry for bombarding with so many questions, its just that I don't want to rely on agent any more and want to get this done asap. Already missing my angel daughter and wife  Thanks for all your help.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Zahon


Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Feel free to ask if you have more question 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## zahon

Becky26 said:


> Hey zahon,
> 
> Welcome to the thread
> Ans:- It depends on your discretion which mode of application you feel more comfortable with. As for the timeline, there is no difference in the processing time frames. They still are 8-11 months and 12 months according to the DIBP''s global processing time frame.
> 
> 
> 
> Ans:- I'm not sure what kind of tests are done on the non-migrating family members. But I think your partner and kid will have to undergo them again as MIGRATING applicants this time.
> The medicals include the following test:-
> 1. Chest X-ray Examination
> 2. Blood Test
> 3. Urine Test
> 4. Medical Examination by a DIBP's panel doctor.
> Medicals are valid for 12 months from the date of issue and in most cases AHC contacts the applicant via email which has the HAP ID and other important instructions.
> Having said that, you can get the medicals done before you lodged the application by going to the "My Health Declaration". This will only allow the applicant(s) to do the medicals if done before submitting the partner visa application.
> Below are some links from the DIBP website which will give you more information on the discussed topic:-
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm
> 
> Completing the My Health Declarations form:-
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/_pdf/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf
> 
> Not many applicants do the medicals beforehand because they are valid for 12 months and better to wait till AHC requests for them
> 
> 
> 
> Ans:- If there is a child under 18 years of age included in the application, the sponsor must provide a National Police Check:-
> AFP Homepage - Australian Federal Police
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Feel free to ask if you have more question
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks a million becky. I can see why people love you, always very helpful.

The thing around medicals is, if they already have been submitted at the time of my application (in Feb14), would they require it again? So no point in mentioning that it was already done since they would anyways ask it to be done again?

Also problem with PCC is, if I am here in Australia, how would I get my PCC from India done (cant do Aus since I have to be here for atleast 12 months for that)?

Its such a pain in doing everything all over again


----------



## Becky26

zahon said:


> Thanks a million becky. I can see why people love you, always very helpful.
> 
> The thing around medicals is, if they already have been submitted at the time of my application (in Feb14), would they require it again? So no point in mentioning that it was already done since they would anyways ask it to be done again?
> 
> Also problem with PCC is, if I am here in Australia, how would I get my PCC from India done (cant do Aus since I have to be here for atleast 12 months for that)?
> 
> Its such a pain in doing everything all over again


No worries, happy to help  Thank you for your kind words.

1. I think (Not sure) that your partner and kid might have to do the medicals again.
2. PCC, you will be needing national police check which is issued by the Australian Federal Police. 
And if you need one from India, you can apply for it online on VFS India website and/or visit the nearest Indian consulate. 

Don't worry, the procedure is very straightforward and fairly quick. I think it cost $52. You can do it there as you have a PR visa and as an Indian citizen you are eligible to apply for a consular service such as a PCC. 
You just need to provide a permanent address in Australia and you should be fine 

Below is the link to the VFS India website:-
http://www.vfsglobal.com/india/australia/police_clearance_certificate_PCC.html
No need for you to come to India 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! I know how you feel, we all are in the same boat 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Congrats ani
Gud luck dear


----------



## zahon

Becky26 said:


> No worries, happy to help  Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> 1. I think (Not sure) that your partner and kid might have to do the medicals again.
> 2. PCC, you will be needing national police check which is issued by the Australian Federal Police.
> And if you need one from India, you can apply for it online on VFS India website and/or visit the nearest Indian consulate.
> 
> Don't worry, the procedure is very straightforward and fairly quick. I think it cost $52. You can do it there as you have a PR visa and as an Indian citizen you are eligible to apply for a consular service such as a PCC.
> You just need to provide a permanent address in Australia and you should be fine
> 
> Below is the link to the VFS India website:-
> India Visa Information - Australia - Consular Miscellaneous Services - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)
> No need for you to come to India
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!! I know how you feel, we all are in the same boat
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Wow, what a relief. Yeah I can do that over here for sure. Thanks a tonne. 

Well I have tried my luck and put an email to the case officer who was assigned to me to ask this question, lets see if she responds differently. Now I have to sit back and work on the statement of genuine relationship. 

I can put together most of the things except for phone calls, msgs, etc. I dont have that, cos the phone my wife was using was in my office's name. So the bill never came to me. So I cant prove the relation through emails and phone records and even right now we just use watasp and viber, so not sure if we can use this. And even the, the records will only go upto 3 weeks (hv been here for this long).

Also, would you know if they refer to original PR seekers file at the time of sponsoring. I ask only because when I did my PR, I had to submit PCC for UK as well since I had lived there fore 4 years. Now, I was thinking this time around I just wont mention that, do you think it can be a problem?

Sorry again so many questions, in return I can only give heaps of good wishes and pray that your visa comes through soon.

Thanks

Zahon


----------



## Becky26

zahon said:


> Wow, what a relief. Yeah I can do that over here for sure. Thanks a tonne.
> 
> Well I have tried my luck and put an email to the case officer who was assigned to me to ask this question, lets see if she responds differently. Now I have to sit back and work on the statement of genuine relationship.
> 
> I can put together most of the things except for phone calls, msgs, etc. I dont have that, cos the phone my wife was using was in my office's name. So the bill never came to me. So I cant prove the relation through emails and phone records and even right now we just use watasp and viber, so not sure if we can use this. And even the, the records will only go upto 3 weeks (hv been here for this long).
> 
> Also, would you know if they refer to original PR seekers file at the time of sponsoring. I ask only because when I did my PR, I had to submit PCC for UK as well since I had lived there fore 4 years. Now, I was thinking this time around I just wont mention that, do you think it can be a problem?
> 
> Sorry again so many questions, in return I can only give heaps of good wishes and pray that your visa comes through soon.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Zahon


Hey Zahon,

No worries, happy to answer your question 
1. Before you start putting together your partner visa application, I'd suggest your thoroughly read the Partner Migration Booklet (attached below with this post) and also the document checklist for the 309/100 visa application (also attached with this post).
The booklet will give you detailed information on how to organise the paperwork.

2. You CAN use what's app and viber call history. My husband and I use what's app and skype and so I put together the call history and messages in a word document and then saved it in a PDF format.
The mobile call history can be obtained from the phone bills 
AHC accepts these, I have submitted proof of communication twice since I was allocated a case officer to my file. Don't leave it till the last day as you will go crazy if you do. Save the history every day bit-by-bit 

You should start collecting the communication records from the day you left to Australia as by the time you will submit your application it will be a lot of evidence. And then most case officers request for communication proof when the application starts to get processed 35-36 weeks since date of lodgement.

3. NEVER lie to the immigration. You can cause some serious troubles for yourself and might even end up with a rejected partner visa application. If in case immigration happens to open your PR application file and sees the misleading information, they will without further processing deny your partner and kid's visa application. Honesty is the Best policy 
I can't really remember if the forms ask about the travel history of the sponsor but if they do, you need to give them an answer as accurately as you can. 
Not too sure whether or not your PR application file will be looked at when your partner and kid will be applying for their visa.

As for the PCC from UK, I think you should be able to apply for it online.
Although I'm not too sure whether or not the sponsor only needs NPC (Australian Police Check) or PCC from every country where he/she has spent a period of 12 months or more.
Please double check this with DIBP.

Hope this helps. Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rajella_1988

:cheer2::cheer2:
Big congratulation to Ani and vsoni for their visa grant. Have a grace full life ahead with yours partner .


----------



## zahon

Becky26 said:


> Hey Zahon,
> 
> No worries, happy to answer your question
> 1. Before you start putting together your partner visa application, I'd suggest your thoroughly read the Partner Migration Booklet (attached below with this post) and also the document checklist for the 309/100 visa application (also attached with this post).
> The booklet will give you detailed information on how to organise the paperwork.
> 
> 2. You CAN use what's app and viber call history. My husband and I use what's app and skype and so I put together the call history and messages in a word document and then saved it in a PDF format.
> The mobile call history can be obtained from the phone bills
> AHC accepts these, I have submitted proof of communication twice since I was allocated a case officer to my file. Don't leave it till the last day as you will go crazy if you do. Save the history every day bit-by-bit
> 
> You should start collecting the communication records from the day you left to Australia as by the time you will submit your application it will be a lot of evidence. And then most case officers request for communication proof when the application starts to get processed 35-36 weeks since date of lodgement.
> 
> 3. NEVER lie to the immigration. You can cause some serious troubles for yourself and might even end up with a rejected partner visa application. If in case immigration happens to open your PR application file and sees the misleading information, they will without further processing deny your partner and kid's visa application. Honesty is the Best policy
> I can't really remember if the forms ask about the travel history of the sponsor but if they do, you need to give them an answer as accurately as you can.
> Not too sure whether or not your PR application file will be looked at when your partner and kid will be applying for their visa.
> 
> As for the PCC from UK, I think you should be able to apply for it online.
> Although I'm not too sure whether or not the sponsor only needs NPC (Australian Police Check) or PCC from every country where he/she has spent a period of 12 months or more.
> Please double check this with DIBP.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Yet again, plethora of information. Really amazing.

For the watasp and viber, is it just plain exporting it on word document and then submitting it at a later stage? But I thought it was required right at the time of submitting documents at the initial stage? We have been married for over 4 years and have a child together, doesnt that suffice or they still need to see this?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## ani25588

Surpreet kaur said:


> Congrats ani
> Gud luck dear


Hi surpreet!!
Good luck to you as well! Thanks for the wishes


----------



## Becky26

zahon said:


> Yet again, plethora of information. Really amazing.
> 
> For the watasp and viber, is it just plain exporting it on word document and then submitting it at a later stage? But I thought it was required right at the time of submitting documents at the initial stage? We have been married for over 4 years and have a child together, doesnt that suffice or they still need to see this?
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.


The proof of communication is required to prove that the applicant are the applicant and the sponsor are in regular touch with each other. I know its a pain, but it is a very important part of the application that proves you speak to your family regularly.
As I mentioned in my earlier post, I have submitted the proof of communication twice already and because it's been a while since I submitted it last time, I will be sending more documents again. Remember, the more the merrier 

Yes the proof of communication is required at the time of application lodgement but because the case officer is assigned 35-36 weeks i.e. roughly 9 months (as per the current trend) after the application is submitted, AHC needs to know that during this 9 month wait the couple has been in touch with each other.
Many applicants apply for a visitor visa along with partner visa. If you do that you can use that as evidence that your partner visited you in Australia and spent time with you there 

Good News for you is that because you have been married for 4 years and have a child from your relationship, your partner WILL be considered for the subclass 100 straightaway without having to wait for the 2 years.
Below is given in the partner migration booklet on page 37:-
_"You may, however, be granted a permanent visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period if:
• at the time you apply, you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship."_

So get excited, your partner will get her PR visa and the current processing time frame for subclass 100 is 8 months. 
Below is the link from AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

rajella_1988 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2:
> Big congratulation to Ani and vsoni for their visa grant. Have a grace full life ahead with yours partner .


Thankyou rajell!!!! Good luck to you!! God bless you !


----------



## rajella_1988

ani25588 said:


> Thankyou rajell!!!! Good luck to you!! God bless you ![/Q
> 
> Thank you very much anisha.


----------



## 496402-dron

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> The status on the passport seva website finally changed to:-
> *"Police Report has been submitted by SP Office, District CITY and action for passport printing is initiated, to be followed by lamination, signing, quality check and dispatch."*
> Getting excited now :becky::becky:
> 
> Does anyone know how long will it take before the passport is dispatched to me via post? Look forward to your replies.
> Thanks a lot for your help and continuous prayers
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Within one week . 

Apply for PCC online AS you receive yr passport. Fill same detail which you mentioned in yr passport. You can pay fees by debit card.


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



dron said:


> Within one week .
> 
> Apply for PCC online AS you receive yr passport. Fill same detail which you mentioned in yr passport. You can pay fees by debit card.


Hey dron,

Thank you so much for your help  
Yes! I will fill the same detail that is in my passport now that it will have all the updated information. 

*Do I need to wait for a certain period of time before I can visit the PSK for PCC?* For example:- 24 hours or 48 hours after the payment is processed.
My PSK allows walk-in applicants for PSK so I don't need to book an appointment.

Can I pay by cash at the PSK? or only online payments are accepted. Just wondering 
Look forward to your reply. Thanks so much for your help. I appreciate it 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

dron said:


> Within one week .
> 
> Apply for PCC online AS you receive yr passport. Fill same detail which you mentioned in yr passport. You can pay fees by debit card.


create your passport seva account , so you can apply for pcc


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> create your passport seva account , so you can apply for pcc


Yeah, I already have an account  
Thanks for your help dron


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey dron,
> 
> Thank you so much for your help
> Yes! I will fill the same detail that is in my passport now that it will have all the updated information.
> 
> *Do I need to wait for a certain period of time before I can visit the PSK for PCC?* For example:- 24 hours or 48 hours after the payment is processed.
> My PSK allows walk-in applicants for PSK so I don't need to book an appointment.
> 
> Can I pay by cash at the PSK? or only online payments are accepted. Just wondering
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks so much for your help. I appreciate it
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Since they know your case already.. why dont you go the very day you receive your passport and enquire whether you could just pay the fee here and get an appointment asap. online there is always an appointed after atleast 15 days. You might remind them of your previous appointment and case ans your visa delay. If they agree good on you, if they dont then obviously go back home and apply online. But take that chance!!


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



ani25588 said:


> Since they know your case already.. why dont you go the very day you receive your passport and enquire whether you could just pay the fee here and get an appointment asap. online there is always an appointed after atleast 15 days. You might remind them of your previous appointment and case ans your visa delay. If they agree good on you, if they dont then obviously go back home and apply online. But take that chance!!


Hey Anisha,

Thank you for your help.
I think you mis-read my post  I DON'T need appointment, my PSK allows walk-in applicants for PCC and I think the guy at the counter in PSK told me that I can pay cash then and there and submit my online form and get the PCC. With so much going on, I forgot if he said yes to cash payment at the officer or no :confused2::confused2:

I just want to double triple check whether or not I can make the cash payment at PSK.
Thanks again darl :hug:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey Anisha,
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> I think you mis-read my post  I DON'T need appointment, my PSK allows walk-in applicants for PCC and I think the guy at the counter in PSK told me that I can pay cash then and there and submit my online form and get the PCC. With so much going on, I forgot if he said yes to cash payment at the officer or no :confused2::confused2:
> 
> I just want to double triple check whether or not I can make the cash payment at PSK.
> Thanks again darl :hug:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hahaha!!! You ll know that soon.. Fingers crossed for the passport arrival


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Hahaha!!! You ll know that soon.. Fingers crossed for the passport arrival


:amen::amen: sister


----------



## nairdh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Anisha,
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> I think you mis-read my post  I DON'T need appointment, my PSK allows walk-in applicants for PCC and I think the guy at the counter in PSK told me that I can pay cash then and there and submit my online form and get the PCC. With so much going on, I forgot if he said yes to cash payment at the officer or no :confused2::confused2:
> 
> I just want to double triple check whether or not I can make the cash payment at PSK.
> Thanks again darl :hug:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Can you not call up the PSK helpline for your state and ask about the online payment Becky? I know I had to pay online here in Bangalore.


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Can you not call up the PSK helpline for your state and ask about the online payment Becky? I know I had to pay online here in Bangalore.


I can and I did call the helpline when I was trying to get the PCC done in May, but the information they gave me was complete BS. They said I wouldn't need to get my passport re-issued to get my PCC and here I am 3 months later waiting for my passport to get re-issued. So I have decided to not hold my breath on what they say.

I will try to call my PSK. Hope they can help me. 
Thanks for your reply. Good Luck hope you get your visa this week 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Becky26 said:


> I can and I did call the helpline when I was trying to get the PCC done in May, but the information they gave me was complete BS. They said I wouldn't need to get my passport re-issued to get my PCC and here I am 3 months later waiting for my passport to get re-issued. So I have decided to not hold my breath on what they say.
> 
> I will try to call my PSK. Hope they can help me.
> Thanks for your reply. Good Luck hope you get your visa this week
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


You too becky.. Hope you will soon be on the top of your own prediction list, God bless!


----------



## ashwinn

hi becky have a a question hope you could answer please

our date of lodgement for partner visa was 14/02/14
at the end of february we decided to apply for tourist visa for my partner to visit australia however it was refused due to lack of supporting documentation that was sent through on our part and we decided to focus on the partner visa. 

was wondering as we are now awaiting case officer allocation, should we inform ahc or our case officer that we applied for tourist visa and got refused once case officer is allocated or does partner visa and tourist visa go through different departments? please advise.


----------



## 496402-dron

ashwinn said:


> hi becky have a a question hope you could answer please
> 
> our date of lodgement for partner visa was 14/02/14
> at the end of february we decided to apply for tourist visa for my partner to visit australia however it was refused due to lack of supporting documentation that was sent through on our part and we decided to focus on the partner visa.
> 
> was wondering as we are now awaiting case officer allocation, should we inform ahc or our case officer that we applied for tourist visa and got refused once case officer is allocated or does partner visa and tourist visa go through different departments? please advise.


No need to inform them ,
they have all details in their system, and they know everything about information related to our passport. 
Also do not discuss about your tourist visa rejection on time of CO Allocation interview. 
So do not worry about rejection. Just forget it.


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hi All,

I got my medicare card here,shld i inform AHC about this....

Thanku
Arvi_krish


----------



## ashwinn

dron said:


> No need to inform them ,
> they have all details in their system, and they know everything about information related to our passport.
> Also do not discuss about your tourist visa rejection on time of CO Allocation interview.
> So do not worry about rejection. Just forget it.



thank you so much dron! 
feeling relieved now


----------



## zahon

Becky26 said:


> The proof of communication is required to prove that the applicant are the applicant and the sponsor are in regular touch with each other. I know its a pain, but it is a very important part of the application that proves you speak to your family regularly.
> As I mentioned in my earlier post, I have submitted the proof of communication twice already and because it's been a while since I submitted it last time, I will be sending more documents again. Remember, the more the merrier
> 
> Yes the proof of communication is required at the time of application lodgement but because the case officer is assigned 35-36 weeks i.e. roughly 9 months (as per the current trend) after the application is submitted, AHC needs to know that during this 9 month wait the couple has been in touch with each other.
> Many applicants apply for a visitor visa along with partner visa. If you do that you can use that as evidence that your partner visited you in Australia and spent time with you there
> 
> Good News for you is that because you have been married for 4 years and have a child from your relationship, your partner WILL be considered for the subclass 100 straightaway without having to wait for the 2 years.
> Below is given in the partner migration booklet on page 37:-
> _"You may, however, be granted a permanent visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period if:
> • at the time you apply, you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship."_
> 
> So get excited, your partner will get her PR visa and the current processing time frame for subclass 100 is 8 months.
> Below is the link from AHC website:-
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


8 Months!! Wow thats some comfort to my wife who is absolutely pissed off with me since I chose to add them as non migrating. Well, so at the time of applying, I would (week from now), I will just add everything whatever we have at the moment and then maybe after 4 months again send in the data proving our constant interaction. Cool, I am sure I can do that. 

Thanks Becky, you are soo sooo soooo kind. I will probably trouble you in the coming days, just to make sure I have everything in place before I put in the application.


----------



## Jimmy2014

ashwinn said:


> thank you so much dron!
> feeling relieved now


 Yes best not to mention anything about your previous rejection.

More importantly, rejection of the tourist visa on the basis of lack of evidence should not affect your partner visa application in any manner (unless offcourse you didn't provide the right info etc.)


----------



## Jimmy2014

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my medicare card here,shld i inform AHC about this....
> 
> Thanku
> Arvi_krish


AHC now has nothing to do with your application so need to inform them 

Even otherwise, there is no requirement for you to inform immigration department about this at all. :nono:

Change of contacts details/address/circumstances is something that you must inform DIBP if and when that occurs till you become a permanent resident (i.e. Subclass 100 granted) :ranger:


----------



## nmk452

Hi all,

I have lodge partner visa application on 30 dec 2013 but haven't got case officer or any update from AHC yet. Today i called AHC and they said case officer (Anshul Ahuja) is allocated long time ago and finalising application. I double check with my agent and she said she didn't get any email or update from AHC. I have done medical in January 2014.

I don't know what to do just waiting for this never ending weeks and weeks...... 

Regards,
Nirav.


----------



## Maha240606

Congrats ani,vson for ur visa grant and becky for ur PCC.. Good work AHC.. We expect more from u


----------



## Jimmy2014

Has anyone been assigned a CO in the last few weeks ? It seems the CO allocation has completely stopped :shocked:

What's happening ? 

On another note, Australian Prime Minister is coming to New Delhi for a 2 day visit. I am hoping Indian Prime Minister should ask him to speed up the processing for Partner visas 

*Wishful thinking* :blah:


----------



## Maha240606

Jimmy2014 said:


> Has anyone been assigned a CO in the last few weeks ? It seems the CO allocation has completely stopped :shocked:
> 
> What's happening ?
> 
> On another note, Australian Prime Minister is coming to New Delhi for a 2 day visit. I am hoping Indian Prime Minister should ask him to speed up the processing for Partner visas
> 
> *Wishful thinking* :blah:


Yea hope they treat Tony Abbot well so that he will grant all our visas without CO allocations


----------



## rajella_1988

Hey surpreet and nairdh
Did you guys heard anything from AHC yet. Please keep us posted


----------



## studkabir

From past 3 weeks not a single case officer has been assigned its so depressing.


----------



## Maha240606

studkabir said:


> From past 3 weeks not a single case officer has been assigned its so depressing.


I think they want to complete 2013 applicants and then start with CO allocations for 2014 applicants


----------



## nairdh

rajella_1988 said:


> Hey surpreet and nairdh
> Did you guys heard anything from AHC yet. Please keep us posted


Not yet. Been sick with worry. Hope we hear from them soon.


----------



## nairdh

I hope they finish grants for queued files quickly and start CO allocation. Its not fair to keep people waiting this long with absolutely no news.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

nairdh said:


> Not yet. Been sick with worry. Hope we hear from them soon.


No,, not yet
Waiting eagerly for the golden email,,


----------



## nmk452

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey
> Hope you doing good.
> U need to call AHC ASAP n ask them about the current status of ur application as the Case Officer which they told you has left AHC n so our few member has to face problems. U need to call them and ask the opertr to connect ur call to any senior officer. You need to be strict on phone otherwise they will piss you off 😁😊
> N please dont mention the name of case officer on this forum.
> Hope this help
> Thnx
> Surpreet


thanks Surpreet for your quick respond. I called them today and they said this is your case officer but operator didn't put me through senior case officer.


----------



## Becky26

ashwinn said:


> hi becky have a a question hope you could answer please
> 
> our date of lodgement for partner visa was 14/02/14
> at the end of february we decided to apply for tourist visa for my partner to visit australia however it was refused due to lack of supporting documentation that was sent through on our part and we decided to focus on the partner visa.
> 
> was wondering as we are now awaiting case officer allocation, should we inform ahc or our case officer that we applied for tourist visa and got refused once case officer is allocated or does partner visa and tourist visa go through different departments? please advise.


Hey ashwinn,

Sorry to hear about the visitor visa rejection.
Sometimes the case officer who processed visitor visa could also be the case officer for the partner visa application. So if you are asked for details on the rejection you should be honest.
Rejection of visitor visa application should not have any affect on the partner visa application because the latter is an application for permanent visa.

There is no need for you to inform AHC from what I can understand, there is no such requirement as they will have all your details in their system.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my medicare card here,shld i inform AHC about this....
> 
> Thanku
> Arvi_krish


No need to inform AHC. Medicare is a facility that the partner visa holders are eligible for. Enjoy the free GP visits before Mr Tony Abbott implements the AUD7 fees per visit 
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Becky26 said:


> Hey ashwinn,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the visitor visa rejection.
> Sometimes the case officer who processed visitor visa could also be the case officer for the partner visa application. So if you are asked for details on the rejection you should be honest.
> Rejection of visitor visa application should not have any affect on the partner visa application because the latter is an application for permanent visa.
> 
> There is no need for you to inform AHC from what I can understand, there is no such requirement as they will have all your details in their system.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Ashwin & Becky,

If I may add, there is a section in Form 40Sp if you have been refused an Australian visa before and details if yes.

I guess that is your chance to mention that you had applied for the same but got rejected. In additional details just mention the reason provided by the CO on your visitor visa rejection letter. I am only sayong this because at the end of the day even if its on their system we should not be intentionally wothholding info.

Please correct me if I am wrong Becky? 

Thanks,
Dhanya


----------



## Becky26

*Happy to Help*



zahon said:


> 8 Months!! Wow thats some comfort to my wife who is absolutely pissed off with me since I chose to add them as non migrating. Well, so at the time of applying, I would (week from now), I will just add everything whatever we have at the moment and then maybe after 4 months again send in the data proving our constant interaction. Cool, I am sure I can do that.
> 
> Thanks Becky, you are soo sooo soooo kind. I will probably trouble you in the coming days, just to make sure I have everything in place before I put in the application.


I bet she is!!  LOL I would be too if I was in her shoes...hahaha
Yes, you can apply with all the evidence you have till the DOL and then when you get a case officer allocated to your file which will be 35-36 weeks since DOL, you'll be requested for additional documents, then you can send all the paperwork that you have collected during that 9 month wait.

No worries, happy to help  and thanks for the kind words 
Feel free to post whatever questions you might have during the preparation of your application. I'll try to help you with the best of my knowledge and I can't I'm sure there are many other helpful seniors on this thread who will be more than happy to answer your queries 
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



sangeeta hans said:


> hey becky
> y u want to take a risk?????
> don waste ur tym
> 
> i also had a same situation
> go online,make online payment i think of 500 rs.aftr dat get printout of ur payment,bt don fix ur appountment,,now dey don ask for it..
> n most imp don forget to carry dat payment receipt along wid u..n gud luck m so happy for u!!
> go n get ur visa
> 
> REGARDS
> SANGEETA HANS


Hey Sangeeta,

Thank you so much for your advice 
I will make sure to make the payment before I go to the PSK. I'm still waiting for my passport darl, the RPO initiated the printing yesterday  So just gathering information on the PCC procedure now 

Thank you again for your help, I appreciate it a LOT! :hug:
Take Care! Hope you're enjoying the shopping and packing 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nmk452 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have lodge partner visa application on 30 dec 2013 but haven't got case officer or any update from AHC yet. Today i called AHC and they said case officer (Anshul Ahuja) is allocated long time ago and finalising application. I double check with my agent and she said she didn't get any email or update from AHC. I have done medical in January 2014.
> 
> I don't know what to do just waiting for this never ending weeks and weeks......
> 
> Regards,
> Nirav.


Hey Nirav,

Thank you for the update. Kindly please DO NOT mention the names of any case officer or senior case officer on the thread. The case officer codes are mentioned on the following mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

*When was a case officer allocated to your file, the date?*
You need to find out whether or not the case officer has forwarded your file to the final queue. If he has then what date your file was sent to the final queue. As per current trend AHC is granting the visa 30-40 days since date of queue.

Also the case officer you mentioned has been moved to a different department. So the applicants who had him as their case officer were allocated new case officers. 
SS user Nikita Ag has the same case officer and is waiting to get a new one allocated to her file.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
Please keep us updated, thank you for your time. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Congrats ani,vson for ur visa grant and becky for ur PCC.. Good work AHC.. We expect more from u


I haven't got the PCC yet  my passport is in printing which is a big relief. Hopefully I'll have it soon. 
Thank you for your kind words 

Hope you get a case officer soon. 
Good Luck!! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> Has anyone been assigned a CO in the last few weeks ? It seems the CO allocation has completely stopped :shocked:
> 
> What's happening ?
> 
> On another note, Australian Prime Minister is coming to New Delhi for a 2 day visit. I am hoping Indian Prime Minister should ask him to speed up the processing for Partner visas
> 
> *Wishful thinking* :blah:


LOL I wish!!! He's coming to Delhi to sign a Uranium deal with India


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



studkabir said:


> From past 3 weeks not a single case officer has been assigned its so depressing.


Don't worry studkabir, January 2014 applicants should be getting case officers allocated to their application in maximum 2 weeks time (35-26 weeks since DOL).
And once that happens, the files (with no complications) shouldn't have to wait long to be to the final queue. 

Once in the final queue, AHC as per the current trend is taking 30-40 days to grant the visa.
Happy days are near, get excited 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



nairdh said:


> Not yet. Been sick with worry. Hope we hear from them soon.


Very Very Soon buddy!!! Hang in there, it could be anytime :dance:
Eagerly waiting and praying for your grant 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Ashwin & Becky,
> 
> If I may add, there is a section in Form 40Sp if you have been refused an Australian visa before and details if yes.
> 
> I guess that is your chance to mention that you had applied for the same but got rejected. In additional details just mention the reason provided by the CO on your visitor visa rejection letter. I am only sayong this because at the end of the day even if its on their system we should not be intentionally wothholding info.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong Becky?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dhanya


Hey Dhanya,

You are correct about the form 40SP, but because the applicant had already submitted the paperwork for the partner visa application (when she had no application rejected at that time) and the visitor visa was denied after the the partner visa application was lodged, hence no changes need to be made. 

AHC will have the records in their system of when the applicant submitted the 309/100 application and when the visitor visa was denied which was after that's why the changes can't be made now.

For example: had an applicant had a visa application to Australia rejected before they applied for the partner visa, THEN they would have had to tick on the YES box and provide an explanation and paperwork to prove it. 
Like in my case, my 820/801 visa application was denied, I had to tick yes in my form and attach my refusal letter with the form.

Hope I was able to explain my point 
Good Luck! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Dhanya,
> 
> You are correct about the form 40SP, but because the applicant had already submitted the paperwork for the partner visa application (when she had no application rejected at that time) and the visitor visa was denied after the the partner visa application was lodged, hence no changes need to be made.
> 
> AHC will have the records in their system of when the applicant submitted the 309/100 application and when the visitor visa was denied which was after that's why the changes can't be made now.
> 
> For example: had an applicant had a visa application to Australia rejected before they applied for the partner visa, THEN they would have had to tick on the YES box and provide an explanation and paperwork to prove it.
> Like in my case, my 820/801 visa application was denied, I had to tick yes in my form and attach my refusal letter with the form.
> 
> Hope I was able to explain my point
> Good Luck! :thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Agreed!


----------



## 496402-dron

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sangeeta,
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice
> I will make sure to make the payment before I go to the PSK. I'm still waiting for my passport darl, the RPO initiated the printing yesterday  So just gathering information on the PCC procedure now
> 
> Thank you again for your help, I appreciate it a LOT! :hug:
> Take Care! Hope you're enjoying the shopping and packing
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




You can reschedule your previous PCC appointment.


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> You can reschedule your previous PCC appointment.


I never booked an appointment as *my PSK allows walk-in applicants for PCC* 
All I need to do is fill out the online form, pay for the PCC and just rock up to the PSK next day with the print out of that online form, passport and payment receipt.


----------



## Becky26

*UPDATE:- Passport Application*

Hey Guys!!!

Couldn't believe my eyes, when I checked the progress of passport printing today. It was updated today (in 1 day) to:-
*"Your Passport has been printed and You would receive an sms/e-mail once the passport is dispatched."*

This is a miracle!!! Thank you GOD Almighty! and dear forum friends for your help and prayers 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ashran

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sangeeta,
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice
> I will make sure to make the payment before I go to the PSK. I'm still waiting for my passport darl, the RPO initiated the printing yesterday  So just gathering information on the PCC procedure now
> 
> Thank you again for your help, I appreciate it a LOT! :hug:
> Take Care! Hope you're enjoying the shopping and packing
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

There is no issue in PCC. I have visited Passport Seva Kendra (PSK) multiple times for PCC as a walk in candidate. (Few of the times i feel i get better treatment in walk ins).

But make sure that your PSK have that facility.

e.g. In Andheri Mumbai PSK doesn't allow any walk ins. But on the contrary PSK Thane does.

And there is no difference if you pay fees before or after. I have always paid in Que A of PSK.

Hope that helps...

Rgds,
Ash


----------



## ashran

May be due to visit of Oz PM CO allocations has stopped and COs must be busy with other activities. (I am sure PM will visit AHC also)...!!!


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



ashran said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> There is no issue in PCC. I have visited Passport Seva Kendra (PSK) multiple times for PCC as a walk in candidate. (Few of the times i feel i get better treatment in walk ins).
> 
> But make sure that your PSK have that facility.
> 
> e.g. In Andheri Mumbai PSK doesn't allow any walk ins. But on the contrary PSK Thane does.
> 
> And there is no difference if you pay fees before or after. I have always paid in Que A of PSK.
> 
> Hope that helps...
> 
> Rgds,
> Ash


Hey Ash,

Thank you so much for your help 
I am 100% positive my PSK allows walk-ins for PCC application. I will still pay the fees before I visit the PSK, just in case 
Will post back when I get an update.

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!!
> 
> Couldn't believe my eyes, when I checked the progress of passport printing today. It was updated today (in 1 day) to:-
> *"Your Passport has been printed and You would receive an sms/e-mail once the passport is dispatched."*
> 
> This is a miracle!!! Thank you GOD Almighty! and dear forum friends for your help and prayers
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Woohoo!! Even if AHC seems to be quiet today atleast the PSK is giving us good news..

Good luck Becky dear  .. Fingers cross for your PCC now..


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



nairdh said:


> Woohoo!! Even if AHC seems to be quiet today atleast the PSK is giving us good news..
> 
> Good luck Becky dear  .. Fingers cross for your PCC now..


Thank you so much Dhanya!! 
I'm trying to not get too excited before I get my passport in my hand. It is very hard not to do the happy dance just yet 
Will update again when the status changes. Thanks again :hug:

Good Luck to you, hoping you get your visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Nikita Ag

Hello everyone.

Congrats Becky for your PSK status. I have been allocated new CO on 2sept. CO code 16, my husband had a direct chat with her and she said that the visa would be granted latest by mid October. By mid October it would be almost 310 days since my DOL. On being asked that other applicants are getting grants, she didn't really had a reply.

Is there any way where we could expedite the process as our paper work etc was completed long back !

Regards,
Nikita


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



Nikita Ag said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Congrats Becky for your PSK status. I have been allocated new CO on 2sept. CO code 16, my husband had a direct chat with her and she said that the visa would be granted latest by mid October. By mid October it would be almost 310 days since my DOL. On being asked that other applicants are getting grants, she didn't really had a reply.
> 
> Is there any way where we could expedite the process as our paper work etc was completed long back !
> 
> Regards,
> Nikita


Hey Nikita,

Congratulations on finally getting a case officer :cheer2:
I think they might approve your visa sooner than October as you are nearing the 12 month since DOL processing time frame.

Unfortunately there is no way to expedite the procedure. AHC can still say that you are well within the 12 month time frame so all you can do is hope and pray that your visa is approved by October 
Hope this helps. hang in there, good news is not very far away.

Thank you for your kind wishes 
Good Luck!! Thank you for the update 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



sangeeta hans said:


> awww dear
> 
> no need to thanks
> 
> i wish u get ur visa asap..N yes m busy in shoping n packing m so happy evn my whole family is very happy..feeling blessd touch wood!!
> 
> n don forget to update ur happiness ,, u knw what m eagerly waiting for ur grant
> 
> wish u lots of gud luck wishes
> 
> u will came to knw dat miracle :humble:vl goin to happen very soon in ur case SPECIALLY...
> 
> AFTR DAT PARTY
> BCOZ PARTY TO BANTI HAA:tea:
> 
> lol,,let us knw abou ur status of visa..
> 
> 
> t c dear
> 
> RGDS
> SANGEETA HANS


Thank you for your lovely post  I feel so loved...hahaha

I will surely update once the status on the passport seva website changes again. I'm trying not to get too excited before I actually get my passport in my hand and most of all get my visa, but it is so hard to contain this excitement and happiness  *Deep Calming Breaths* hahaha

Party for SURE!!!! 
Thanks again for your support 

Kind Regards :hug:
Becky


----------



## rajella_1988

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!!!
> 
> Couldn't believe my eyes, when I checked the progress of passport printing today. It was updated today (in 1 day) to:-
> *"Your Passport has been printed and You would receive an sms/e-mail once the passport is dispatched."*
> 
> This is a miracle!!! Thank you GOD Almighty! and dear forum friends for your help and prayers
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky
It's amazing you gonna get your passport soon. We all praying for you, so you can get your visa soon as well and we party together haha .
Please keep us posted on any update.
Regards 
Raj.
:drum:


----------



## nairdh

ashran said:


> May be due to visit of Oz PM CO allocations has stopped and COs must be busy with other activities. (I am sure PM will visit AHC also)...!!!


But the PM is in Mumbai today and in Delhi only tomorrow. I hope he is in a generous mood and requests AHC COs to grant all pending PVs by tomorrow 

lol.. One can dream I suppose!

cheers!


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



rajella_1988 said:


> Hey Becky
> It's amazing you gonna get your passport soon. We all praying for you, so you can get your visa soon as well and we party together haha .
> Please keep us posted on any update.
> Regards
> Raj.
> :drum:


Hey rajella,

Thank you so much for your reply  and continuous prayers :nod::nod:
I will definitely keep you all updated. Hahaha yeah we will have to party together in Australi :dance:
Hope you get your visa very soon. Eagerly waiting and praying for your grant 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> Don't worry studkabir, January 2014 applicants should be getting case officers allocated to their application in maximum 2 weeks time (35-26 weeks since DOL).
> And once that happens, the files (with no complications) shouldn't have to wait long to be to the final queue.
> 
> Once in the final queue, AHC as per the current trend is taking 30-40 days to grant the visa.
> Happy days are near, get excited
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks becky for your motivation . You will get your passport very soon and your visa too.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sydney87

*CO Assigned*

Hi All :horn:,

Happy to inform that my wife got a call hone: from CO(#21 in the spreadsheet).
First she confirmed her identity by means of dob and Father's name. She was asked to explain about our relation and my wife. My wife also asked if they require more documentation(to which she replied 'No') and that she is really desperate  to be with her hubby.
The conversation was about five minutes :blah:. After an hour :clock:, the CO called again to verify her educational qualification.
My wife is pretty happy at the moment and might be in :lalala: world doing :cheer2:.
Btw, A quickie for members, We applied Spouse visa on the 10th of Jan.

Thanks!


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



sydney87 said:


> Hi All :horn:,
> 
> Happy to inform that my wife got a call hone: from CO(#21 in the spreadsheet).
> First she confirmed her identity by means of dob and Father's name. She was asked to explain about our relation and my wife. My wife also asked if they require more documentation(to which she replied 'No') and that she is really desperate  to be with her hubby.
> The conversation was about five minutes :blah:. After an hour :clock:, the CO called again to verify her educational qualification.
> My wife is pretty happy at the moment and might be in :lalala: world doing :cheer2:.
> Btw, A quickie for members, We applied Spouse visa on the 10th of Jan.
> 
> Thanks!


*Good News for January 2014 applicants!! :yo::yo::yo::yo:
Congratulations again sydney!! :dance::dance: And I would be in lala land too...hahaha let her enjoy the happy moments, she deserves it :cheer2:

Wish you a speedy grant :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb: Thanks again for the update 

Kind Regards,
Becky
*


----------



## sydney87

Thanks Becky.
You are the motivation behind every person here. Hero's are not what we see as in entertainment but like you who deserve "Big(like the big 'B') Thanks!!!". You are truely our hero. 
Thank you!

P.S: If this was a FB comment, I would have got a multi-million 'likes' from Becky fan club members.


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



sydney87 said:


> Thanks Becky.
> You are the motivation behind every person here. Hero's are not what we see as in entertainment but like you who deserve "Big(like the big 'B') Thanks!!!". You are truely our hero.
> Thank you!
> 
> P.S: If this was a FB comment, I would have got a multi-million 'likes' from Becky fan club members.


Very kind of you to write such a lovely post. Helping people on this thread gives me the motivation to keep going. When someone gets their visa give ME hope that one day I'll be getting mine too 
Thank you for appreciating my help. 
Good Luck to you, hope you get the visa soon :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

I was reading posts on other forums.. ppl whose files were queued on 4th/5th received grants today.. maybe tomorrow is our day..

Good luck Surpreet and Rajella!

Cheers! Dhanya


----------



## Bluee

*309 online partner visa*

Hello all..

Am new to this group.. Lodged my partner visa on 1st March 2014, 
my daughter is also included in my visa. Travelled to Aus on tourist visa for 3 months hoping co will get assigned and came back but very disappointing to see the weeks extending from 15 to 25-26,30-31, and now 35-36.

Thinking of another visitor visa as my daughter just 1 yr should not forget her dad..

Please help me


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Bluee said:


> Hello all..
> 
> Am new to this group.. Lodged my partner visa on 1st March 2014,
> my daughter is also included in my visa. Travelled to Aus on tourist visa for 3 months hoping co will get assigned and came back but very disappointing to see the weeks extending from 15 to 25-26,30-31, and now 35-36.
> 
> Thinking of another visitor visa as my daughter just 1 yr should not forget her dad..
> 
> Please help me


Hey Bluee,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rajella_1988

nairdh said:


> I was reading posts on other forums.. ppl whose files were queued on 4th/5th received grants today.. maybe tomorrow is our day..
> 
> Good luck Surpreet and Rajella!
> 
> Cheers! Dhanya


hey dhanya
i was hoping today you or either surpreet would get the visa and whole day i was checking out the blog for good news. i think we should keep hope for tomorrow and wish miracle will happen tomorrow. i wish all of you guys got golden email tomorrow specially you and surpreet. 
Good luck guys


----------



## Maha240606

Wow!!! Tats so nice words to hear from Tony Abbot 

India a threat to no one: Abbott


----------



## sydney87

Maha240606 said:


> Tats soo nice to hear.. Wat time ur wife got call? I mean in morning or afternoon? If no further documents needed does it mean that ur wife application have moved to final queue?


Afternoon.. Not sure of whether is is moved to final queue. But it is sure that validation or checking of docs is happening as she got a call again


----------



## Bluee

*309 partner visa*

hi Becky, Thanks for sharing the rules.. I have updated my information in the ss..

From ur exp, can you please share if it is good to apply another visitor visa in my case..???

Roughly , how long will it take for visas lodged in march 2014?? 

Thanks in advance for ur reply..


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Bluee said:


> hi Becky, Thanks for sharing the rules.. I have updated my information in the ss..
> 
> From ur exp, can you please share if it is good to apply another visitor visa in my case..???
> 
> Roughly , how long will it take for visas lodged in march 2014??
> 
> Thanks in advance for ur reply..


Hey Bluee,

Thank you for filling out the SS Update Form 
I have added your details to the main SS and you can view them by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

From what I've seen happen, no one applies for a second visitor visa. In most of the cases the applicants are issued a 1 year multiple entry, 3 months maximum stay visitor visa so people just travel back and forth during the waiting time period either until they are assigned a case officer or when they are nearing the time when one can be allocated to their file.
So I'm not sure whether or not applying for a second visitor visa will be a good idea. 
*Seniors, please advice. Thanks! *

As per AHC's current trend, it's taking 35-36 weeks (roughly 9 months) since DOL to get a case officer. Once the case officer is allocated he/she studies the application, requests additional documents (if needed) maybe even interview the applicant on the phone and if everything is satisfactory he/she will forward the application to the final queue aka for final assessment by a senior case officer. 
Some files (with no complications) have even been sent to the final queue on the same day a case officer was assigned to it.
All depends on how fast your case officer processes the file and how complete the file is 

Once the application is sent to the final queue, it's taking 30-40 days to get the visa approved. The waiting time period between the date of queue (DOQ) and visa grant usually keeps fluctuating. You can see the fluctuations of this waiting time period in the main SS (link to which is mentioned above).

At the moment AHC has just started assigning case officers to January 2014 applicants today. After about 3 weeks wait, there was 1 case officer allocation today 
AHC is trying to finalize all the applications from the calender year 2013.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey everyone
Should my hubby email our CO requesting for a grant ??
Is there anything wrong if my hubby would email on my behalf?


----------



## rajella_1988

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey everyone
> Should my hubby email our CO requesting for a grant ??
> Is there anything wrong if my hubby would email on my behalf?


Hey surpreet
I hope u doin well. There is nothing wrong if your husband ask for update on your behalf. My wife emailed my case officer three times and she got reply without any drama. What the thing is case officer would ask why you are requesting for early grant because your case is still under AHC service standerd?? So make sure you have good reason to ask for grant. In my case my wife is pregnant so she told my CO that she wouldn't able to live on it's own if AHC didn't grant on time. CO said there are 80 pregnant cases pending so there is nothing we can do. You will get your grant when it's ur turn. but your husband still can talk to your CO and find out what's happening in your case? Please let us know the CO respond.
Good luck 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kiran01

Hey everyone
Me and my spouse had applied for a partner visa onshore which was rejected because of my partners previous visa.. Just want to know whether this rejection will not cause any further issues or delays??
Thanks


----------



## Arvi_krish

Jimmy2014 said:


> AHC now has nothing to do with your application so need to inform them
> 
> Even otherwise, there is no requirement for you to inform immigration department about this at all. :nono:
> 
> Change of contacts details/address/circumstances is something that you must inform DIBP if and when that occurs till you become a permanent resident (i.e. Subclass 100 granted) :ranger:


Thankyou so much jimmy2014....


----------



## Arvi_krish

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi becky,
> 
> Thankyou so much on your reply. Shld i also inform Ahc about my thailand trip?
> 
> I wholeheartedly wish ur issues are sorted out soon and u get ur visa in hand soon.
> 
> Regards
> Arvi_krish


Hi becky,

Should i inform AHC about my Thailand trip as my tourist visa expires on 3 Nov... so i am traveling to thailand for 5 days and i am back on 6 Nov.... is that fine?


----------



## Jimmy2014

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi becky,
> 
> Should i inform AHC about my Thailand trip as my tourist visa expires on 3 Nov... so i am traveling to thailand for 5 days and i am back on 6 Nov.... is that fine?


As far as I am aware, AHC needs to notified if you are changing or living at different address for more than 14 days in one go. :thumb:​ ​ Check form 929 and you'll be able to see the details there :cell:​


----------



## mithi1988

kiran01 said:


> Hey everyone
> Me and my spouse had applied for a partner visa onshore which was rejected because of my partners previous visa.. Just want to know whether this rejection will not cause any further issues or delays??
> Thanks




hey dear

welcome to forum
regarding your question it may take bit more time than the normal time period that is 8-9 months. Because expat forum member with same issues have taken bit more time than normal but it will come under 12 months..
SENIORS WILL HELP YOU

regards,
mithi


----------



## Surpreet kaur

rajella_1988 said:


> Hey surpreet
> I hope u doin well. There is nothing wrong if your husband ask for update on your behalf. My wife emailed my case officer three times and she got reply without any drama. What the thing is case officer would ask why you are requesting for early grant because your case is still under AHC service standerd?? So make sure you have good reason to ask for grant. In my case my wife is pregnant so she told my CO that she wouldn't able to live on it's own if AHC didn't grant on time. CO said there are 80 pregnant cases pending so there is nothing we can do. You will get your grant when it's ur turn. but your husband still can talk to your CO and find out what's happening in your case? Please let us know the CO respond.
> Good luck
> :fingerscrossed:


Hey
Hope u doing good.
First main things is you are onshore and your CO knows this. Second main thing is special consideration is given to the applicant and not the sponser. 
U need to get offshore as soon as possible to get the grant. 
Pay my regards to ur wife. 
And congratulations for the baby..


----------



## rajella_1988

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey
> Hope u doing good.
> First main things is you are onshore and your CO knows this. Second main thing is special consideration is given to the applicant and not the sponser.
> U need to get offshore as soon as possible to get the grant.
> Pay my regards to ur wife.
> And congratulations for the baby..


Hey surpreet
I am good thanxs for ur concern. I booked my flight already and I am flying back tomorrow night to India. I may be considered on Monday and thanxs for ur wish. I pray for nairdh and you to grant today.
Good luck


----------



## nairdh

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey evrybody
> I just emailed my case officer and a different CO replied that my file was put in a final final que on 7 aug.
> Is there any point to worry as a different CO replied to my email which i was sent to my own CO?


Hi Surpreet,

I don't think that is a reason to worry, as the assigned CO does not handle the final assessment. As seen from the experience of other applicants, the grant letter is always sent by a different CO.

Goodluck dear!

Thanks,
Dhanya


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey everybody
What does A/g visa officer A means which is written below the signature of a CO who sent me email?
Coz i emailed my CO few days back and this was not mentioned below his name. He has just written a Visa Officer below his name.
N today when my hubby emailed my CO, we got a replied from different CO and A/g visa officer A was written below her name. 
I am bit tensd now. 
Becky please help


----------



## tikna

hi guys, 
My file has been in the queue for over 55 days now  .I hope my file gets picked up soon for visa grant.


----------



## nairdh

tikna said:


> hi guys,
> My file has been in the queue for over 55 days now  .I hope my file gets picked up soon for visa grant.


Tikna,

Have you called/emailed CO / AHC and followed up. . Looks like that's the only method working right now.

Good luck!


----------



## nairdh

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey everybody
> What does A/g visa officer A means which is written below the signature of a CO who sent me email?
> Coz i emailed my CO few days back and this was not mentioned below his name. He has just written a Visa Officer below his name.
> N today when my hubby emailed my CO, we got a replied from different CO and A/g visa officer A was written below her name.
> I am bit tensd now.
> Becky please help


Hi Surpreet,

What exactly did you mention on your E-mail? Did you ask them outright when you can expect your visa?

I only asked them what their timelines were for queued applicants and havent heard from them yet.

Cheers!


----------



## Surpreet kaur

tikna said:


> hi guys,
> My file has been in the queue for over 55 days now  .I hope my file gets picked up soon for visa grant.


Hey are u onshore..?
Did you called AHC or your Case Officer?


----------



## Surpreet kaur

nairdh said:


> Hi Surpreet,
> 
> What exactly did you mention on your E-mail? Did you ask them outright when you can expect your visa?
> 
> I only asked them what their timelines were for queued applicants and havent heard from them yet.
> 
> Cheers!


Yes i asked my CO directly that wen will i gt my visa?
She replied they are finalising the cases in approximately 35 days since date of que. She told me that my file was put in final que in 7 aug dat meanz i have completed 29 days in a que. 
Please god let this wait over.


----------



## nairdh

Surpreet kaur said:


> Yes i asked my CO directly that wen will i gt my visa?
> She replied they are finalising the cases in approximately 35 days since date of que. She told me that my file was put in final que in 7 aug dat meanz i have completed 29 days in a que.
> Please god let this wait over.


I have put in another email today. Hope we do hear good news. 

-Dhanya


----------



## tikna

No, went offshore start of August. Yes emailed, waiting for the reply!


----------



## Surpreet kaur

tikna said:


> No, went offshore start of August. Yes emailed, waiting for the reply!


Who is your case officer and when did you get offshore? Have you update your status to your case officer?


----------



## Surpreet kaur

nairdh said:


> I have put in another email today. Hope we do hear good news.
> 
> -Dhanya


What did you written in the email? Does you get any reply?


----------



## Becky26

kiran01 said:


> Hey everyone
> Me and my spouse had applied for a partner visa onshore which was rejected because of my partners previous visa.. Just want to know whether this rejection will not cause any further issues or delays??
> Thanks


Hey kiran01,

It is very difficult to give you an answer without the details of your case. Depends on what the reason of rejection was for the 820/801 visa you applied.

Our onshore partner visa was rejected as well but that was because we were misguided. Our rejection letter says "Application for 820/801 rejected because of the lack of evidence to prove that the relationship is genuine and continuing".
So the second time when we applied after we came to India, our file was 400 something pages of evidence.

You must address the reason why your application was rejected and provide evidence to prove your case.
You will have to provide more evidence for when you apply for the second time than usual because you have have had an application rejected in the past.

I've been waiting for 14 months for my partner visa.
And I was invited for a face-to-face interview to the AHC New Delhi.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Surpreet kaur said:


> Yes i asked my CO directly that wen will i gt my visa?
> She replied they are finalising the cases in approximately 35 days since date of que. She told me that my file was put in final que in 7 aug dat meanz i have completed 29 days in a que.
> Please god let this wait over.


Hey Surpreet ,

I dont think so.. If u take ani25588, she got her visa in 30 days. So I guess probably u will get ur visa by today or monday


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi becky,
> 
> Should i inform AHC about my Thailand trip as my tourist visa expires on 3 Nov... so i am traveling to thailand for 5 days and i am back on 6 Nov.... is that fine?





Jimmy2014 said:


> As far as I am aware, AHC needs to notified if you are changing or living at different address for more than 14 days in one go. :thumb:​ ​ Check form 929 and you'll be able to see the details there :cell:​


Agree with Jimmy!
Your trips are vacations and AHC doesn't need to know about them if they are going to be less than 14 days. 
If you are changing your address in Australia, then you need to inform AHC and/or when you return to India.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey everybody
> What does A/g visa officer A means which is written below the signature of a CO who sent me email?
> Coz i emailed my CO few days back and this was not mentioned below his name. He has just written a Visa Officer below his name.
> N today when my hubby emailed my CO, we got a replied from different CO and A/g visa officer A was written below her name.
> I am bit tensd now.
> Becky please help


No clue what _"A/g visa officer"_ would mean or who that would be :confused2::confused2:
Just wait it out till your file hits 30 days since DOQ. The quickest AHC has granted (since the change of case officer allocation time frame) was to the application that was in the file for at least 30 days.

Hopefully if not today then most probably next week should be your week 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



tikna said:


> hi guys,
> My file has been in the queue for over 55 days now  .I hope my file gets picked up soon for visa grant.


Hey tikna,

I'd say your best bet is to keep calling AHC or even get your partner to call AHC and question why it's taking so long when other applicants whose files have been in the queue for lesser time have been granted their visa and you're still waiting.
Request an update. 

Call them, emailing might not be of much help (you must already know that by now) as they are used to replying to such inquiries with the standard copy paste reply.
That's all you can do right now.

Hope this helps. Praying for your grant.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tikna said:


> No, went offshore start of August. Yes emailed, waiting for the reply!


Oh What!! wait minute! 
AHC might have sent your file to the final queue after you got offshore. This has happened many times in the past.

You should call them and request the date your file was sent to the final queue. 
Please kindly update us of the processing status. Thank You! 
Good Luck!!


----------



## kiran01

Thanks Mithi and Becky. It was rejected because he was on a bridging visa and schedule 3 applied.. He was supposed to apply offshore but the agent didnt advise us off this or he him self was unaware of this and applied it onshore. I hope it doesnt take too long already been 2.5yrs since we applied for the first time.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Hope you doing good. 
Congratulations on your passport issue. 
I just want to ask you if there is anything to worry about coz today my husband emailed my CO and we got a reply from different CO that they are finalising the file in approximately 35 days since date of que. She also mentioned that my sent to the final que on 7 Aug. Please do correction in spreadsheet. 
Waiting for your reply
Thanx
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



kiran01 said:


> Thanks Mithi and Becky. It was rejected because he was on a bridging visa and schedule 3 applied.. He was supposed to apply offshore but the agent didnt advise us off this or he him self was unaware of this and applied it onshore. I hope it doesnt take too long already been 2.5yrs since we applied for the first time.


No worries! 
That doesn't sound like it's going to cause any issue. The reason what I can understand was that your partner needed to be a PR holder before sponsoring you on a partner visa.

Another partner visa applicant (now a holder) had 2-3 visitor visa applications denied because her partner was on a bridging visa when she was applying for the visitor visa. Her agent didn't point this out to her either that she might have to wait till her partner got his PR approved. 

Hope this helps.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Hope you doing good.
> Congratulations on your passport issue.
> I just want to ask you if there is anything to worry about coz today my husband emailed my CO and we got a reply from different CO that they are finalising the file in approximately 35 days since date of que. She also mentioned that my sent to the final que on 7 Aug. Please do correction in spreadsheet.
> Waiting for your reply
> Thanx
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

I'm doing well, thanks  Hope you're enjoying the last minute packing and shopping 
As for the waiting time period being 35 days since DOQ, it is still better than 55 or 60 or 80 days in the final queue. Few days here and there don't matter. Not everyone on the thread has received their visa as soon as they hit 30 days mark.

Have patience and hopefully you're visa will be granted soon. Hope this helps.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> Hey Surpreet,
> 
> I'm doing well, thanks  Hope you're enjoying the last minute packing and shopping
> As for the waiting time period being 35 days since DOQ, it is still better than 55 or 60 or 80 days in the final queue. Few days here and there don't matter. Not everyone on the thread has received their visa as soon as they hit 30 days mark.
> 
> Have patience and hopefully you're visa will be granted soon. Hope this helps.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
I asked you that my hubby emailed my CO and we got a reply from a different CO? 
Is it ok m bit worried


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> I asked you that my hubby emailed my CO and we got a reply from a different CO?
> Is it ok m bit worried


Nothing to worry about 
Just take it easy and relax. You got a reply from AHC, doesn't matter from whom.
Good Luck!


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey nairdh
Do you get any reply from your case officer?
Waiting for your reply
Surpreet


----------



## mithi1988

tikna said:


> No, went offshore start of August. Yes emailed, waiting for the reply!


hello tikna

it would be better to call rather than waiting for email answer because word to word conversation having more impact. i never got any :nono:any answer from them better to you is call them and let them know about your situation. mostly december applicants have received their visas So call them ...

Regards,
mithi:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nairdh

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey nairdh
> Do you get any reply from your case officer?
> Waiting for your reply
> Surpreet


No.. I have not.. but I sent only to her.. not the immigration department email id.

Hope she replies by today atleast.


----------



## mithi1988

hello becky

Have you received your passport ? egarly waiting for your visa grant . i think they will give you visa in 1 day dear

Regards
mithi


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



mithi1988 said:


> hello becky
> 
> Have you received your passport ? egarly waiting for your visa grant . i think they will give you visa in 1 day dear
> 
> Regards
> mithi


Hey mithi,

Thank you for checking up on me  Hope you're enjoying the packing and shopping 

Just waiting for the RPO to dispatch the passport via speed post to my home address. The status was updated yesterday to "Your Passport is now printed and you will be notified via email/SMS once it is dispatched" So just waiting for it to arrive.

This waiting is getting so annoying, just want the passport to be delivered already so I can apply for the PCC 
I will update when the RPO updates the online status 
Thanks again for checking up on me. Appreciate it :hug:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



nairdh said:


> No.. I have not.. but I sent only to her.. not the immigration department email id.
> 
> Hope she replies by today atleast.


Hey nairdh,

I think you should call as you might be waiting for a while before they reply to your email. We all know how slow AHC is in replying to any kind of emails 
Hope this helps.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Becky26 said:


> Hey nairdh,
> 
> I think you should call as you might be waiting for a while before they reply to your email. We all know how slow AHC is in replying to any kind of emails
> Hope this helps.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


HEY Becky,

Actually agent called them up yesterday but spoke only to operator, not CO. I am tired of chasing both. I only seem to be given standard answrrs and pushed over each time.

They first wasted my time by making me wait 2 months for a CO, then one month for queueing. Now 30 days later I feel emotionally exhausted. Tuesday is our 2nd anniversary and I still don't have a clue about my visa 

Monday morning that's the first thing I ll do, call AHC and insist on speaking to the CO. Thanks Becky.

Rgds,
Dhanya


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> HEY Becky,
> 
> Actually agent called them up yesterday but spoke only to operator, not CO. I am tired of chasing both. I only seem to be given standard answrrs and pushed over each time.
> 
> They first wasted my time by making me wait 2 months for a CO, then one month for queueing. Now 30 days later I feel emotionally exhausted. Tuesday is our 2nd anniversary and I still don't have a clue about my visa
> 
> Monday morning that's the first thing I ll do, call AHC and insist on speaking to the CO. Thanks Becky.
> 
> Rgds,
> Dhanya


Oh Dhanya! I feel for you, I know how hard it is to be away from our partner on such an important occasion 

Monday as you said, call them; you would have then completed 30 days in the final queue and make sure you speak to the case officer and not the operator because they are hopeless and will only give you the standard 1000 times repeated reply.
AND most important you will be nearing 300 days since DOL.

Hope this helps and you get your visa next week. Good Luck!! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tikna

Becky26 said:


> Oh What!! wait minute!
> AHC might have sent your file to the final queue after you got offshore. This has happened many times in the past.
> 
> You should call them and request the date your file was sent to the final queue.
> Please kindly update us of the processing status. Thank You!
> Good Luck!!


Becky, I did get an email from Case Officer on 11th July saying that my file has been sent to the final assessment.
Well, not sure how the processing works for AHC, I hope they have a standard processing system for all. Even more frustrating is that they dont provide you with proper update. I did receive an email back with the same thing, that I am well under processing time. But one thing I notice was that at the end she wrote that not to plan any trip or irreversible plans until a decision is made. The wait is very obnoxious and I hope something happens soon. 

And yes, I wish you get your passport real soon, I hope and pray for that


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



tikna said:


> Becky, I did get an email from Case Officer on 11th July saying that my file has been sent to the final assessment.
> Well, not sure how the processing works for AHC, I hope they have a standard processing system for all. Even more frustrating is that they dont provide you with proper update. I did receive an email back with the same thing, that I am well under processing time. But one thing I notice was that at the end she wrote that not to plan any trip or irreversible plans until a decision is made. The wait is very obnoxious and I hope something happens soon.
> 
> And yes, I wish you get your passport real soon, I hope and pray for that


Hey tikna,

Thanks for your reply. I just wanted to be sure of the DOQ 
No one can be sure of how AHC processes the applications, it is so confusing :der::der: and the worst part is the lack of communication on their part. And when the applicants call to get an updated they are not given the correct information either.

From what the case officer wrote to you, maybe they are close to making a decision on your application which is yaaay!! Good News! 
Thanks for the update, hope this helps. And thank you for your good wishes 
Hope you get your visa soon. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bluee

Hey Becky,

Thanks for ur reply dear.. can u please help me if my decision is right..

My dol is 1st march 14, as per the standard processing timelines of 35 - 36 weeks,my co will get assigned anytime after 25th Oct 14.So, I have decided to travel onshore for 6 weeks and return back on 20th Oct..

plz let me know if this can cause any problem???


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Thanks for ur reply dear.. can u please help me if my decision is right..
> 
> My dol is 1st march 14, as per the standard processing timelines of 35 - 36 weeks,my co will get assigned anytime after 25th Oct 14.So, I have decided to travel onshore for 6 weeks and return back on 20th Oct..
> 
> plz let me know if this can cause any problem???


Hey Bluee,

No worries 
I always advice all the applicants who either are planning on travelling to Australia or are already onshore to return back to India before case officer is allocated to their application. Just doing that will prevent any kind of delays.

Sydney87 (DOL is 10/01/2014) got a case officer allocated to his application in 34 weeks since DOL. Telling you this so you can plan your trip accordingly and return home in time.

Do make sure you update AHC about your trip (dates when you'll be departing and arriving back in India) and also update your address when in Australia (fill and submit form 929- Change of address and/or Passport details)

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

hello guys,,
how are you all???

any visa grant??
eagerly waiting for good news

rgds
sangeeta


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> hello guys,,
> how are you all???
> 
> any visa grant??
> eagerly waiting for good news
> 
> rgds
> sangeeta


No Luck!! :frusty::frusty:


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> Hey Bluee,
> 
> No worries
> I always advice all the applicants who either are planning on travelling to Australia or are already onshore to return back to India before case officer is allocated to their application. Just doing that will prevent any kind of delays.
> 
> Sydney87 (DOL is 10/01/2014) got a case officer allocated to his application in 34 weeks since DOL. Telling you this so you can plan your trip accordingly and return home in time.
> 
> Do make sure you update AHC about your trip (dates when you'll be departing and arriving back in India) and also update your address when in Australia (fill and submit form 929- Change of address and/or Passport details)
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky,

Just a clarification when I went to Australia on a Visitors Visa for 3 months, I never informed AHC or neither did I fill form 929 and submitted. Do you think this will be a problem or should I call them now and inform that I was in Sydney from Feb to May 2014and then I came back to India. 

Regards
Studkabir


----------



## sydney87

*File moved to Final Queue*

Hi Folks :yo:,

Finally got a mail from the CO on 4th Sept, Thursday stating the file has been moved to Queue for final assessment.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Maha240606

Becky, 

I uploaded my passport and stamping details of my tourist visit to Australia. Is that enough or should fill some 929 form also?


----------



## Becky26

*Form 929- Change of Address/Passport Details*



studkabir said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Just a clarification when I went to Australia on a Visitors Visa for 3 months, I never informed AHC or neither did I fill form 929 and submitted. Do you think this will be a problem or should I call them now and inform that I was in Sydney from Feb to May 2014and then I came back to India.
> 
> Regards
> Studkabir


Hey Studkabir,

The applicant MUST inform immigration if there is any change in the address for longer than 14 days. As you said you were in Australia for 3 months you should've filled and signed the form 929 and submitted it to AHC.

That form can also be used as an evidence proving that you were living with your partner during the 3 month period whilst waiting for a decision to be made on your partner visa application. Although the flight bookings do show that you travelled to Australia, without the form 929 (because the form binds the person signing it by law to provide correct information) you haven't abided by the rules of updating the high commission of your whereabouts.

I think you should contact AHC and inform them/ask them what you can do in a situation that you didn't submit form 929.
Nothing to freak out about, just call them and they should be able to tell you what you need to do. Maybe they will ask you to fill it in now and send it to them.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



sydney87 said:


> Hi Folks :yo:,
> 
> Finally got a mail from the CO on 4th Sept, Thursday stating the file has been moved to Queue for final assessment.:fingerscrossed:


*Congratulations Sydney!! arty:arty:
Not long to go now, hope your visa gets approved soon 

P.S.- January applicants please note that the application was moved to the final queue the same day as it was assigned a case officer. So you guys have nothing to worry about. Even if it takes 35-36 weeks since DOL to get a case officer, it seems like the applications will be processed quite quickly without having any effect on the overall indicative processing time frame of 8-11 months.

Hope this helps. Good Luck Sydney!! Thank you for updating us 

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> I uploaded my passport and stamping details of my tourist visit to Australia. Is that enough or should fill some 929 form also?


Form 929 is a MUST if the applicant's address is going to change for longer than 14 days. Plus the passport details/stamps don't inform AHC of your actual address where you are/ or were living during your stay in Australia.

After when you get your visa and move to Australia, you will have to send the form to DIBP this time within 14 working days so they can update your address in their system.
Every time you move to a new address (for longer than 14 days) you will HAVE to send that form to DIBP.

I'd suggest you fill it and sign it and upload it as you can get a case officer allocated any day now. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Becky26 said:


> Form 929 is a MUST if the applicant's address is going to change for longer than 14 days. Plus the passport details/stamps don't inform AHC of your actual address where you are/ or were living during your stay in Australia.
> 
> After when you get your visa and move to Australia, you will have to send the form to DIBP this time within 14 working days so they can update your address in their system.
> Every time you move to a new address (for longer than 14 days) you will HAVE to send that form to DIBP.
> 
> I'd suggest you fill it and sign it and upload it as you can get a case officer allocated any day now.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I have no idea whether my Migration agent have done this 929 form or not .. When I asked her as soon as I was back to India, she was like the system maintains he records of ur travel, this details of ur passport details is just an additional proof. Now only i came o know about this form .. Im worried very much if this will affect my visa process :'(


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> I have no idea whether my Migration agent have done this 929 form or not .. When I asked her as soon as I was back to India, she was like the system maintains he records of ur travel, this details of ur passport details is just an additional proof. Now only i came o know about this form .. Im worried very much if this will affect my visa process :'(


Not sure if will have an effect or not.
I'd suggest you to fill the form and upload it anyway. It's not going to cause any issues if it isn't needed. But it can cause problem if it is needed and you haven't uploaded it. Hope you get what I'm trying to say here.
As I said in my previous post, the passport doesn't show where (as in address) you will be living, it only keeps a track of when you enter and depart Australia and from which port the entry is made.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Don't stress out, just fill the form and ask your agent to upload it to your account  Simple as that 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hr2211

Hi Becky!

Hope all good! Congratulations for your visa file moving forward! 

Is that all applicants receive call from their CO for question answers!! 

Regards!
Hiral..


----------



## Becky26

Hr2211 said:


> Hi Becky!
> 
> Hope all good! Congratulations for your visa file moving forward!
> 
> Is that all applicants receive call from their CO for question answers!!
> 
> Regards!
> Hiral..


Hey Hiral,

Thank you for your kind wishes 
I'm well, thanks. Hope you're enjoying the weekend 

Recently many applicants get a call from the case officer when one is allocated to their applications various reasons. Sometimes it is just because the case officer wants to introduce him/herself to the applicant, interview the applicant and/or the sponsor and/or additional documents are required.

It depends on the case officer mainly. Not all applicants get phone call(s) from the case officers, so it is best to stick your phone on highest volume and stick it to your behind  when nearing the case officer allocation time. 
Because you don't know why, when or who can call you from AHC.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mrbhavani

Dear all, 

I am filling STATUTORY DECLARATION – PARTNER VISA (SPONSOR) form. In that there are 2 options (a) live together; or 
(b)live separately and apart on a permanent basis.

My wife is in India and I am in Sydney.. Can I select option (b) ? but it is mentioned as live separately and apart on a permanent basis. Can some one please tell me what does it means "apart on a permanent basis?

Thanks.


----------



## netgnus

That means you guys are not together anymore I guess !!


----------



## mrbhavani

netgnus said:


> That means you guys are not together anymore
> And may the 1sr option is for those who are applying from Australia. ..i mean if the applicant is in Australia


----------



## Bluee

*Partner visa 309*

Hi Becky,

Thanks for the reply. 

From ur reply, I could infer that it is not a good decision to plan for a travel now as we can see sydney86 has already got the co n in final queue now. I wish to wait now..

I can see the spreadsheet where co has asked for medicals for almost all..

I want to know if medicals are mandatory for non migrating family members? I have my father N mother in law in my application as non migrating dependants? Should they undergo medicals?

They are aged and diabetic patients, so, will their medicals result affect my partner visa?

Please guide me.

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Becky26

*Where did you read that?*



mrbhavani said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am filling STATUTORY DECLARATION – PARTNER VISA (SPONSOR) form. In that there are 2 options (a) live together; or
> (b)live separately and apart on a permanent basis.
> 
> My wife is in India and I am in Sydney.. Can I select option (b) ? but it is mentioned as live separately and apart on a permanent basis. Can some one please tell me what does it means "apart on a permanent basis?
> 
> Thanks.


I unfortunately can't seem to find where the "STATUTORY DECLARATION – PARTNER VISA (SPONSOR) form". This form required from applicants who are submitting paperwork for the re-assessment of their file for partner permanent (subclass 100) visa.

Option a) is obviously not the case because your partner is in India and you in Australia. 
And if you tick b) your application will be denied because the applicant and the sponsor must be living under the same roof and sharing a life with each other as a couple would. 
*Neither option a) nor b) suites your living arrangement. That might be a sign that you are filling the wrong form.*

Statutory Declaration forms are NOT mentioned/required from the sponsor for the initial stage of the visa application. 
*Which partner visa stage are you doing the paperwork for? subclass 309 or 100?*
I have attached the document checklist for 309/100 visa application. Just making sure we both are on the same page and are referring to the same checklist. 
*Please share where you read about the sponsor signing the statutory declaration for the initial stage processing of the partner visa application. * :confused2::confused2:

Form 888- Statutory Declaration is required from your and your partner's common friends and/or family in Australia who are either citizens or PR visa holders.

Look forward to your reply. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mrbhavani said:


> And may the 1sr option is for those who are applying from Australia. ..i mean if the applicant is in Australia


The statutory declaration from both the sponsor and the applicant is needed for the 2nd stage processing of the partner subclass 100 visa application and not for the 309 application.

Below is the checklist from DIBP website for subclass 100 visa application/re-assessment stage.


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> From ur reply, I could infer that it is not a good decision to plan for a travel now as we can see sydney86 has already got the co n in final queue now. I wish to wait now..
> 
> I can see the spreadsheet where co has asked for medicals for almost all..
> 
> I want to know if medicals are mandatory for non migrating family members? I have my father N mother in law in my application as non migrating dependants? Should they undergo medicals?
> 
> They are aged and diabetic patients, so, will their medicals result affect my partner visa?
> 
> Please guide me.
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


Hey Bluee,

No worries  Happy to help!
Medicals and police clearance(s) are mandatory. Without getting a green light from these two departments, your visa can't be granted so yes all applicants HAVE to undergo medical tests and examination.

As for the non-migrating family members (my immediate family), I have both my parents and brother's (mom 55, dad 65 and brother 34) details mentioned in the application and the AHC only requested me for the medicals. 
I am not too sure under what circumstances the immigration requests the non-migrating family members to undergo medicals, maybe our seniors can shed some light on this topic. 
*Seniors, kindly please advise. Thanks! *

I doubt AHC will request your parent's medicals. If I'm not wrong, only the non-migrating family members like the applicant's partner and dependents i.e. children (family unit) are the ones that are requested to undergo medicals.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## desai369

Hello mrbhavani

please choose option (a) as we had same prob and i chose option b my partner was in aus and i was in India.. but my agent corrected me that a is we are still together and option b is we are apart for ever.. 

regards 
chirag


----------



## ani25588

Hey any news?? Any grants??? I can see no grannt after mine n vsoni's!! :/
This slowdown is not good.. 
Becky, thank god your passport is in transit
You better pull up your socks for the next step!!

Others call ahc and inquire about your visas!

Goodluck everybody!!
Regards
Anisha


----------



## furionprophet

Hey guys,

I hold a PR for about 2 years now (currently in Melbourne) and I am due to get married in January 2015. I also to intend to apply for subclass 309 for my spouse to join me soon after.

I would like to get an idea on the processing time frame and what things I need to get done in order so that there are no delays.

The things that I have in mind at the moment are:
- Marriage certificate
- Medicals
- IELTS
- Indian PCC
Form 47SP and/or Form 40SP ? both or one of them???

So can someone please advise anything else that I need and also regarding the timelines for 309?
I have also heard that people apply for a spouse visa & a visitor visa afterwards so that their partner can join them earlier? In that case wouldn't the spouse have to go back when the decision is being made?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



ani25588 said:


> Hey any news?? Any grants??? I can see no grannt after mine n vsoni's!! :/
> This slowdown is not good..
> Becky, thank god your passport is in transit
> You better pull up your socks for the next step!!
> 
> Others call ahc and inquire about your visas!
> 
> Goodluck everybody!!
> Regards
> Anisha


Hey Anisha,

Good to hear from you  Hope you're doing well and the packing is coming along well.
I have been sitting with my socks up for a long time now...hahaha
Can't wait to have the passport again and then the visa eventually 
Thank you for your kind post  I will update again once the status changes on the passport seva website.

Take Care darl! Have a nice day 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



furionprophet said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I hold a PR for about 2 years now and I am due to get married in January 2015. I also to intend to apply for subclass 309 for my spouse to join me soon after.
> 
> I would like to get an idea on the processing time frame and what things I need to get done in order so that there are no delays.
> 
> So can someone please advise anything else that I need and also regarding the timelines for 309?
> I have also heard that people apply for a spouse visa & a visitor visa afterwards so that their partner can join them earlier? In that case wouldn't the spouse have to go back when the decision is being made?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey furionprophet,

Welcome to the thread 

The most important thing before doing anything is that you read the Partner Migration booklet (attached below). It has a lot of information on the whole process and has guidelines on how to prepare your application; as there are four main categories of the application that the applicant must provide evidence of. 

There are 4 broad categories of evidence that you need to provide:
• financial aspects;
• the nature of the household;
• social context of the relationship; and
• the nature of your commitment to each other.
All relationships are different, so you should provide as much evidence as you can that you believe will support your claims.
The information on how to prepare the application is in Part 6 of the booklet from page 34-41.

I have also attached the document checklist for the 309/100 visa application with this post. Please go through them if you haven't already. 
Do let me know if you have any questions 

Yes, many applicants apply for visitor visa either at the same time they apply for the partner visa or sometimes after they have applied.
The applicant must be offshore when the partner visa is granted as it is an offshore application.

As per AHC New Delhi's website, their indicative processing time frame is 8-11 months. DIBP's global processing time frame is 12 months
Below is the link from AHC's website:-
http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/vm_processing.html




furionprophet said:


> The things that I have in mind at the moment are:
> - Marriage certificate
> - Medicals
> - IELTS
> - Indian PCC
> Form 47SP and/or Form 40SP ? both or one of them???


- IELTS is not required from the partner visa applicants.
- PCC from are for all applicants over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.
The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.
For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.
- Form 47SP- Application for migration to Australia by a partner (filled and signed by the applicant)
Form 40SP- Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia (filled and signed by the sponsor)
So yes, both are mandatory forms 

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have more questions. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## furionprophet

Thanks very much @Becky26.
Will go through this and post if I need more information. Much appreciated!


----------



## Becky26

furionprophet said:


> Thanks very much @Becky26.
> Will go through this and post if I need more information. Much appreciated!


No worries, happy to help


----------



## Arvi_krish

Becky26 said:


> Hey furionprophet,
> 
> Welcome to the thread
> 
> The most important thing before doing anything is that you read the Partner Migration booklet (attached below). It has a lot of information on the whole process and has guidelines on how to prepare your application; as there are four main categories of the application that the applicant must provide evidence of.
> 
> There are 4 broad categories of evidence that you need to provide:
> • financial aspects;
> • the nature of the household;
> • social context of the relationship; and
> • the nature of your commitment to each other.
> All relationships are different, so you should provide as much evidence as you can that you believe will support your claims.
> The information on how to prepare the application is in Part 6 of the booklet from page 34-41.
> 
> I have also attached the document checklist for the 309/100 visa application with this post. Please go through them if you haven't already.
> Do let me know if you have any questions
> 
> Yes, many applicants apply for visitor visa either at the same time they apply for the partner visa or sometimes after they have applied.
> The applicant must be offshore when the partner visa is granted as it is an offshore application.
> 
> As per AHC New Delhi's website, their indicative processing time frame is 8-11 months. DIBP's global processing time frame is 12 months
> Below is the link from AHC's website:-
> http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/vm_processing.html
> 
> 
> - IELTS is not required from the partner visa applicants.
> - PCC from are for all applicants over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.
> The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.
> For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.
> - Form 47SP- Application for migration to Australia by a partner (filled and signed by the applicant)
> Form 40SP- Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia (filled and signed by the sponsor)
> So yes, both are mandatory forms
> 
> Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have more questions. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky,

Is PCC required from the sponsor also?


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi becky,
> 
> Is PCC required from the sponsor also?


Hey Arvi_krish,

Only if there a child under the age of 18 years included in the application. The sponsor will only need to provide an Australian NPC.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bluee

Hey Becky,

You are really very helpful person here..

I really thank u for sharing all your experience here.

This is helping every one in this forum.

I am running short of words to express my thanks to u..

Bless you dear..

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Bluee said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> You are really very helpful person here..
> 
> I really thank u for sharing all your experience here.
> 
> This is helping every one in this forum.
> 
> I am running short of words to express my thanks to u..
> 
> Bless you dear..
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


Hey Bluee,

Thank you for your lovely post and appreciating my help 
I enjoy helping people whenever I can. 
I hope for you and everyone waiting to be re-united with their partners to get their visas soon. 
Good Luck!! Hope this week has a bit more activity on AHC's front compared to last week with more case officer allocations and visa grants.
Wish everyone a wonderful week ahead.

Many Thanks :hug:
Becky


----------



## £!v!

Oh God!!!! Shower your blessings over AHC to perform better amd the best in the coming weeks &#55357;&#56839;... so that we can see more and more grants... and not to change the allocation time again.. &#55357;&#56864; whenever em near to the limits, AHC changes it... plz dnt do this again... &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 2nd Week of September 2014*

Hey Guys!

Hope everyone is doing well and had a fun weekend. Hoping AHC's speed of granting visas and assigning case officers increases during this week.
Below is the updated prediction list for the 2nd week of September 2014:-

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
sangeeta hans--------------33---------------------------281lane:
tikna------------------------59--------------------------256
ani25588-------------------30--------------------------237lane:
vsoni88---------------------29--------------------------300lane:
nairdh-----------------------32--------------------------300
rajella_1988----------------31---------------------------259
Surpreet kaur---------------32---------------------------258
Pari A-----------------------26----------------------------259
Biroh------------------------19----------------------------280
KG_AUS--------------------17----------------------------250
Sydney87-------------------04---------------------------241
mithi1988------------------N/A--------------------------265lane:

Good to all waiting  Please do share the good news with us when it comes. Thank you for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Pari A

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and had a fun weekend. Hoping AHC's speed of granting visas and assigning case officers increases during this week.
> Below is the updated prediction list for the 2nd week of September 2014:-
> 
> *SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
> sangeeta hans--------------33---------------------------281lane:
> tikna------------------------59--------------------------256
> ani25588-------------------30--------------------------237lane:
> vsoni88---------------------29--------------------------300lane:
> nairdh-----------------------32--------------------------300
> rajella_1988----------------31---------------------------259
> Surpreet kaur---------------32---------------------------258
> Pari A-----------------------26----------------------------259
> Biroh------------------------19----------------------------280
> KG_AUS--------------------17----------------------------250
> Sydney87-------------------04---------------------------241
> mithi1988------------------N/A--------------------------265lane:
> 
> Good to all waiting  Please do share the good news with us when it comes. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


 Ohh my god I can't believe am that close ,
4 more days to go to complete 30 days 
And then can hear good news anytime ... Ohh man hope these days goes faster then ever.

Regards every one.


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Pari A said:


> Ohh my god I can't believe am that close ,
> 4 more days to go to complete 30 days
> And then can hear good news anytime ... Ohh man hope these days goes faster then ever.
> 
> Regards every one.


Good Luck Pari A!!!
Praying for your grant


----------



## tikna

I hope this week brings more joy to everyone!


----------



## Maha240606

Becky,

I inquired to my MA about the 929 form.. He is like its only for change of permanent residential address at India and not to worry about for the time u were in Australia. He said its not required and u no need to worry about it as the department knows that u travelled to Australia.


----------



## nairdh

Tikna, Surpreet, any news yet? Hope we receive the golden mail soon.

-Dhanya


----------



## tikna

nairdh said:


> Tikna, Surpreet, any news yet? Hope we receive the golden mail soon.
> 
> -Dhanya


Nope nothing as of yet!


----------



## Becky26

*Form 929- Change of Address/Passport Details*



Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> I inquired to my MA about the 929 form.. He is like its only for change of permanent residential address at India and not to worry about for the time u were in Australia. He said its not required and u no need to worry about it as the department knows that u travelled to Australia.


I'm still going to tell you that it is important to fill form 929 if the applicant's address changes for a period of 14 days or longer. Below is what is stated in the Form 929:-
_"If you intend to change your residential address for more than 14 days while your application is being processed, you must tell the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (the department) your new address prior to moving, and how long you will be there."_
Below is the link to Form 929 from DIBP website, you can see it for yourself:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf

Repeating myself again, the department knows when and to which city you travelled but doesn't know your ADDRESS where you stayed during your 3-month visit. There is not mention whether or not the address has to be a "Permanent" or temporary address. If there is a change in applicant's address, the immigration MUST be notified before the change happens.
I don't know how else to explain to you the need and importance of this form. Not everything the agent says is correct.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tikna

Becky26 said:


> I'm still going to tell you that it is important to fill form 929 if the applicant's address changes for a period of 14 days or longer. Below is what is stated in the Form 929:-
> _"If you intend to change your residential address for more than 14 days while your application is being processed, you must tell the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (the department) your new address prior to moving, and how long you will be there."_
> Below is the link to Form 929 from DIBP website, you can see it for yourself:-
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf
> 
> Repeating myself again, the department knows when and to which city you travelled but doesn't know your ADDRESS where you stayed during your 3-month visit.
> I don't know how else to explain to you the need and importance of this form. Not everything the agent says is correct.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, 
Wouldn't immigration already know the new address (while in Australia for tourist visa) when a person fills out visitor visa forms. I remember in one of the forms they do mention where the applicant will be staying.


----------



## Becky26

tikna said:


> Hi Becky,
> Wouldn't immigration already know the new address (while in Australia for tourist visa) when a person fills out visitor visa forms. I remember in one of the forms they do mention where the applicant will be staying.


Yes! but filling form 929 is a requirement and so we can't argue with the department  Hope you get what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

nairdh said:


> Tikna, Surpreet, any news yet? Hope we receive the golden mail soon.
> 
> -Dhanya


No mite
Still waiting. Feeling so impatient now. This wait is giving me high blood pressure.


----------



## tikna

Becky26 said:


> Yes! but filling form 929 is a requirement and so we can't argue with the department  Hope you get what I'm trying to say.


yea. fair enough!!


----------



## Pari A

With grace of god 
I got my golden mail today
Happy happy happy and literally happy.

My best wishes for everyone else waiting for their visa.

Kind regards 
Pari A


----------



## sangeeta hans

congratulations dear


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Pari A said:


> With grace of god
> I got my golden mail today
> Happy happy happy and literally happy.
> 
> My best wishes for everyone else waiting for their visa.
> 
> Kind regards
> Pari A


*Oh WAOW!!!! 26 days in the final queue!!! That's AWESOME!!
Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner!!! So happy for you :tea:
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead in Australia 

Thank you for sharing the good news with us.
Wish you a safe and fun flight. Take Care!! God Bless you!!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Pari A

Thank you becky ....&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## nairdh

Pari A said:


> With grace of god
> I got my golden mail today
> Happy happy happy and literally happy.
> 
> My best wishes for everyone else waiting for their visa.
> 
> Kind regards
> Pari A


Congrats Pari.. All the best for the future..


----------



## sydney87

Pari A said:


> With grace of god
> I got my golden mail today
> Happy happy happy and literally happy.
> 
> My best wishes for everyone else waiting for their visa.
> 
> Kind regards
> Pari A


Congrats Pari.. Have a blessed life..


----------



## netgnus

*Good luck pari*

Good luck pari have a wonderful life :tea::drum::canada::drum::drum::drum::humble:


----------



## Pari A

Thank you everyone 
My prayers for you all who are waiting for their visa ..&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;


----------



## zahin_13200

Hello All,

Called just now to AHC, after waiting for 25mins i got chance to talk with operator regarding my wife's visa. She told me that files till 6th Jan has been allocated CO. As my DOL is 19th Jan probably it will take 1-2 weeks more to get CO assigned to me and i try to keep her chatting to gather more information as she was polite but later she was in hurry. As in forum already someone called earlier and operator also told the same.

Any other relevant information from someone sailing in same boat... please share...

Have a nice day..!!!


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey pari
Congratulations to uh dear


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



zahin_13200 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Called just now to AHC, after waiting for 25mins i got chance to talk with operator regarding my wife's visa. She told me that files till 6th Jan has been allocated CO. As my DOL is 19th Jan probably it will take 1-2 weeks more to get CO assigned to me and i try to keep her chatting to gather more information as she was polite but later she was in hurry. As in forum already someone called earlier and operator also told the same.
> 
> Any other relevant information from someone sailing in same boat... please share...
> 
> Have a nice day..!!!


Hey zahin,

Thanks for sharing the conversation you had with AHC.
Yeah, the operators try to get the applicant off the phone as quickly as they can so they don't have to do a lot of explaining 

The earliest a January application was assigned a case officer (since the time frames was increased) was Sydney87 i.e. in roughly 34 weeks since DOL.
Don't worry you don't have a very long wait to go. You must've also seen that sydney's file was sent to the final queue on the same day a case officer was allocated to it.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! Hang in there :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Hi, 

I just called AHC and got the operator. Requested to speak to my CO but she asked me to explain my query. Told her that its been 10 months since DOL and 33 days since DOQ. Also my 2nd anniversary tomorrow. Very frustrated as I heard you were granting within 35 days of DOQ so please could you tell me when I can hear a decision from AHC as I have heard ppl queued after me have received grants. She tried to convince me grants are based on DOL and standard timeline is 12 months. I insisted that I need to speak to my CO, to which she said she ll check. She came back saying CO said I should probably wait till end of week. 

Feeling rather disappointed as I have faced delays at every stage of my application processing. Hope I hear some good news soon. Hard to stay strong for so long.

God bless all who are waiting so patiently. (Becky - especially you)

Thanks,
Dhanya


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



nairdh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just called AHC and got the operator. Requested to speak to my CO but she asked me to explain my query. Told her that its been 10 months since DOL and 33 days since DOQ. Also my 2nd anniversary tomorrow. Very frustrated as I heard you were granting within 35 days of DOQ so please could you tell me when I can hear a decision from AHC as I have heard ppl queued after me have received grants. She tried to convince me grants are based on DOL and standard timeline is 12 months. I insisted that I need to speak to my CO, to which she said she ll check. She came back saying CO said I should probably wait till end of week.
> 
> Feeling rather disappointed as I have faced delays at every stage of my application processing. Hope I hear some good news soon. Hard to stay strong for so long.
> 
> God bless all who are waiting so patiently. (Becky - especially you)
> 
> Thanks,
> Dhanya


Hang in there Dhanya! I have a feeling, this could be your week of celebration :drum:
I know it gets hard especially being far away on such a special day. 
Keep refreshing your inbox. 
Thank you for your kind words, eagerly waiting and praying for your grant.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations foe visa grant


----------



## Pari A

Thank you dron and surpreet...&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## mithi1988

Hey pari congratulations for visa grant


----------



## mithi1988

Hey becky

have you heard anything from psk? I wish this week will be your lucky one!

regards
mithi


----------



## nairdh

sangeeta hans said:


> hey dhanya
> happy wedding anniversry!!!!have a blessd lyf wid ur partner,,pray for ur reunion very soon
> and keep refreshing your invox ,as u r already completed 30 days!!
> may be today i.e tuesday is ur lucky day!!
> last week tuesday was my golden day
> praying for you too,,hope u will hear gud newz specially on dis big day of ur lyf!!
> 
> be happy,, u vl realize soon dat its d end of painful journey
> so cheers
> 
> rgds
> sangeeta


Thank you very much Sangeeta.. you are too sweet. God bless you and your husband.. now get there soon and tell us abt ur adventures.. cant wait!

Regards,
Dhanya


----------



## nairdh

mithi1988 said:


> Hey becky
> 
> have you heard anything from psk? I wish this week will be your lucky one!
> 
> regards
> mithi


Yes becky.. apart from the "golden mails", we are also hoping your passport reaches you soon so that you can join your husband soon


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Happy annivrsry nairdh. Hope you get your visa really soon. 
I can understand how hard is to survive without our better halves specially on such a special occassion. Even i was not with my partner on my first annivrsry and my birthday. 
Wish you a blessed life ahead.
Hope we get our visas today itself.
Kind regards
Surpreet


----------



## studkabir

Hey Everyone,

I just got to know the best news of my life. I am becoming a mother soon, do i need to inform AHC Delhi if yes can anyone tell me the procedure and the paperwork required. Any information will be appreciated.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## Jimmy2014

studkabir said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I just got to know the best news of my life. I am becoming a mother soon, do i need to inform AHC Delhi if yes can anyone tell me the procedure and the paperwork required. Any information will be appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Congratulations 

Quote from DIBP website

*Children born to a permanent resident of Australia*

Children born in Australia automatically acquire Australian citizenship if at least one parent is an Australian citizen or permanent resident at the time of the child's birth.
Children born outside Australia to parents who are not Australian citizens do not automatically acquire Australian citizenship, nor are they eligible for citizenship by descent.
*See: *Proof of Citizenship
Children born outside Australia to permanent resident parents will need to apply for and be granted a permanent residence visa to be able to enter and remain in Australia with their parents.
Most children born outside Australia to permanent resident parents will need to apply for a Child (subclass 101) visa. The current processing time for the Child (subclass 101) visa is approximately *14 months*.
All people who apply for a visa, including applicants who are the children of permanent residents, must meet the eligibility requirements and pay the associated charges for the relevant visa.
*See: *Applicant Eligibility
Further information about applying for citizenship is available.
*See: *Becoming an Australian Citizen
Further information about applying for a Child (subclass 101) visa is available.
*See: *About the Child Visa


----------



## nairdh

studkabir said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I just got to know the best news of my life. I am becoming a mother soon, do i need to inform AHC Delhi if yes can anyone tell me the procedure and the paperwork required. Any information will be appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Congrats Studkabir. 

Try to plan the delivery in a way that your child is born in Australia. Less citizenship paperwork for the child and yourself


----------



## Akshita

*hiya*

Hiya all

congrats studkabir and happy marriage anniversary nairdh

Becky wats news about your passport?just hoping you get your visa soon....
guys any CO allocation or visa grants???


----------



## nairdh

Ak****a said:


> Hiya all
> 
> congrats studkabir and happy marriage anniversary nairdh
> 
> Becky wats news about your passport?just hoping you get your visa soon....
> guys any CO allocation or visa grants???


Thank Ak****a.. yeah we are hoping there s good news all around..


----------



## Akshita

hi guys

i need to change my contact number as i have given my fathers number in visa application.
kindly advice do i need to fill form 929


----------



## netgnus

*Client visa details*

hey guys ,can you help me understand this ?


i applied for 309/100 and its been 4 year of our relation ship ,On the medical papers it says 
Client visa detailsVisa: BC 100 Spouse (Permanent)

so where is 309 ?? 

thanks in advance 

netgnus


----------



## Becky26

*Happy Anniversary!!!!*

*Wish you and your partner a blessed Wedding Anniversary Dhanya!!!  arty:arty: I wish you have a wonderful day today and a long loving married life ahead.
I pray and wish that you get your visa before this week ends.
As sangeeta said, keep refreshing your inbox cause you can get your visa any time. 
Good Luck!! Take Care!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



studkabir said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I just got to know the best news of my life. I am becoming a mother soon, do i need to inform AHC Delhi if yes can anyone tell me the procedure and the paperwork required. Any information will be appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


*Congratulations to you and your partner!!! Hope you're doing well and so is the little one  :cheer2::cheer2:
You should inform AHC ASAP as they will be requesting you for more paperwork from the doctor who is attending your case. Also don't forget to send in your request for Special Consideration. If that request is accepted, chances are your visa might be approved in less than 8 months.

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have more question. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Jimmy2014

netgnus said:


> hey guys ,can you help me understand this ?
> 
> 
> i applied for 309/100 and its been 4 year of our relation ship ,On the medical papers it says
> Client visa detailsVisa: BC 100 Spouse (Permanent)
> 
> so where is 309 ??
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> netgnus


The status is correct (I am assuming you lodged an online application).

It was the same for us :nod:

Nothing to worry :wave:


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



Ak****a said:


> Hiya all
> 
> congrats studkabir and happy marriage anniversary nairdh
> 
> Becky wats news about your passport?just hoping you get your visa soon....
> guys any CO allocation or visa grants???


Hey Ak****a,

Thank you for checking up on me 
The passport has been printed and is waiting to be dispatched in the mail, not sure how long that'll take. Just waiting patiently for the status to update on the passport seva website. I will update you guys when the status changes.
Thank you for your kind wishes. Hope you're doing well. And I hope you get a case officer soon ray2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Ak****a said:


> hi guys
> 
> i need to change my contact number as i have given my fathers number in visa application.
> kindly advice do i need to fill form 929


Hey again! 

Yes! You will have to complete form 929 and send it to AHC within 14 days of the change being made.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



netgnus said:


> hey guys ,can you help me understand this ?
> 
> 
> i applied for 309/100 and its been 4 year of our relation ship ,On the medical papers it says
> Client visa detailsVisa: BC 100 Spouse (Permanent)
> 
> so where is 309 ??
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> netgnus


Hey netgnus,

That's what my eMedical report says 
Because you have been with your partner for 4 years, most probably you will be considered for subclass 100 directly without having to wait for 2 years on the provisional partner visa first.
The processing time frame for subclass 100 is 8 months  
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards
Becky


----------



## netgnus

Becky26 said:


> Hey netgnus,
> 
> That's what my eMedical report says
> Because you have been with your partner for 4 years, most probably you will be considered for subclass 100 directly without having to wait for 2 years on the provisional partner visa first.
> The processing time frame for subclass 100 is 8 months
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards
> Becky




THANKS BECKY YOU THE BEST :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Becky26

netgnus said:


> THANKS BECKY YOU THE BEST :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


Hahaha! You're welcome


----------



## human1234

Hi forrum friends

My application of partner visa qued for final decision on 4th of September ... 
Wish me luck for my grant
Cheers
Human1234


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



human1234 said:


> Hi forrum friends
> 
> My application of partner visa qued for final decision on 4th of September ...
> Wish me luck for my grant
> Cheers
> Human1234


*Congratulations human1234 :cheer2::cheer2: for getting the file in the final queue.
Thank you for updating us 
I wish you a speedy grant. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## nairdh

Hi..

This morning I was on a personal errand when my agent called me and asked me to report to their office immediately. I asked him if it was good news or bad, he said there is communication from AHC but we can decide next step after discussion at their office. So I rush across the city and walk in with my heart in my mouth.

And the agent wishes me happy anniversary and hands me the grant letter..!! Best anniversary gift ever!!

Thank you one and all for your support and kind words.. Miracles do happen so have faith in prayers. Goodlook all and God bless.. Becky, keep up your good work and waiting for your visa with as much anticipation as I waited for mine...

Cheers!
Dhanya


----------



## Becky26

*Double Congratulations!!!!*



nairdh said:


> Hi..
> 
> This morning I was on a personal errand when my agent called me and asked me to report to their office immediately. I asked him if it was good news or bad, he said there is communication from AHC but we can decide next step after discussion at their office. So I rush across the city and walk in with my heart in my mouth.
> 
> And the agent wishes me happy anniversary and hands me the grant letter..!! Best anniversary gift ever!!
> 
> Thank you one and all for your support and kind words.. Miracles do happen so have faith in prayers. Goodlook all and God bless.. Becky, keep up your good work and waiting for your visa with as much anticipation as I waited for mine...
> 
> Cheers!
> Dhanya


*OH MY GOD!!!!! Double Happy News!!!!! I can so feel what you must've felt during your trip to the agent's office...
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner!!! So happy for you mate :nod:
Wish you guys a blessed re-union and a wonderful married life ahead
Thank you for sharing the good news with us.

Thank you for your kind words and continuous prayers. 
Wish you a safe and fun flight. GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Congratulation nairdh,, m so happy for uh dear.. Have a fun and safe life. Gud luck ahead..
Happy annivrsry once again.


----------



## nairdh

Surpreet kaur said:


> Congratulation nairdh,, m so happy for uh dear.. Have a fun and safe life. Gud luck ahead..
> Happy annivrsry once again.


Thank you dear. Your grant should be here any moment now. God bless you!


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Congratulation nairdh,, m so happy for uh dear.. Have a fun and safe life. Gud luck ahead..
Happy annivrsry once again.


----------



## nairdh

Thank you Becky and Dron for your kind wishes!


----------



## Maha240606

Congrats Dhanya!!! And happy anniversary too


----------



## MeeP

nairdh said:


> Hi..
> 
> This morning I was on a personal errand when my agent called me and asked me to report to their office immediately. I asked him if it was good news or bad, he said there is communication from AHC but we can decide next step after discussion at their office. So I rush across the city and walk in with my heart in my mouth.
> 
> And the agent wishes me happy anniversary and hands me the grant letter..!! Best anniversary gift ever!!
> 
> Thank you one and all for your support and kind words.. Miracles do happen so have faith in prayers. Goodlook all and God bless.. Becky, keep up your good work and waiting for your visa with as much anticipation as I waited for mine...
> 
> Cheers!
> Dhanya


Congrats Dhanya.... Happy 4 u...:thumb: Happy Anniversary....:music:


----------



## mithi1988

Hey dhanya

double congratulations today ...have a fun in australia
regards
mithi


----------



## gsb733

my wife applied 309 visa on 7th Jan 2014 but till now case officer has not been allocated. Could someone please tell how long it can take.


----------



## Maha240606

gsb733 said:


> my wife applied 309 visa on 7th Jan 2014 but till now case officer has not been allocated. Could someone please tell how long it can take.


Hi,

Seems like they have increased the time frame of CO allocation to 35-36 weeks.. So probably by this week or next week u should get.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



gsb733 said:


> my wife applied 309 visa on 7th Jan 2014 but till now case officer has not been allocated. Could someone please tell how long it can take.


Hey gsb733,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per AHC New Delhi website case officer allocation is taking 35-36 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Once the case officer is allocated (if there are no complications) processing happens fairly quickly. You can see the trends in the SS. 
The case officer sends the file to the final queue after assessing it. As per SS, AHC is taking about 30-60 days since DOQ to approve the visa.
Roughly it takes about 2 months maximum to get the visa after case officer is allocated.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rajella_1988

*miracle in real*

Hello Becky and all my friends
for the god grace and help of all of you finally miracle happened. I got a golden email today in morning. i couldn't believe bcoz i just landed in india last night and i got grant in the morning.
Thanks BECKY for your continue support and i would also love to hear a good news from you. i would like to mention here my visa grant in 27 days after DOQ. my CO and visa grant SCO different.
Nairdh mate we finally got it ha, big congratulation to you and your partner. SURPREET now u r the next one. Be ready may be tomoroww is ur lucky day. I wish you luck my friend.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



rajella_1988 said:


> Hello Becky and all my friends
> for the god grace and help of all of you finally miracle happened. I got a golden email today in morning. i couldn't believe bcoz i just landed in india last night and i got grant in the morning.
> Thanks BECKY for your continue support and i would also love to hear a good news from you. i would like to mention here my visa grant in 27 days after DOQ. my CO and visa grant SCO different.
> Nairdh mate we finally got it ha, big congratulation to you and your partner. SURPREET now u r the next one. Be ready may be tomoroww is ur lucky day. I wish you luck my friend.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


*Yaaaaaaaaaay!!!! Another grant for today!!!! 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum::drum: lane:lane:lane:lane:
Many Many Congratulations rajella!!!!! 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life together in Australia 
Thank you for your kind words and wishes, I hope so too!

Wish you a safe and fun flight back 
Thank you for sharing such a happy news with us 
God Bless you!!

P.S.- The SS is indicating that your file was in the final queue for 32 days and not 27 days. Can you please confirm your DOQ. Thank you! 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST
*​Great start to this so far, with 2 grants today. Hope all the 2013 visas in the final queue are approved before the end of this week
Below is the updated prediction list:-

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
sangeeta hans--------------33---------------------------281lane:
tikna------------------------59--------------------------256
ani25588-------------------30--------------------------237lane:
vsoni88---------------------29--------------------------300lane:
nairdh-----------------------33--------------------------301lane:
rajella_1988----------------32---------------------------260lane:
Surpreet kaur---------------32---------------------------258
Pari A-----------------------26----------------------------259lane:
Biroh------------------------19----------------------------280
KG_AUS--------------------17----------------------------250
Sydney87-------------------04---------------------------241
mithi1988------------------N/A--------------------------265lane:

7 gone, 5 more to go. Good to all waiting  Please do share the good news with us when it comes. Thank you for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jan12

*Hiiiiiiii*

Hello all,

I am new to this forum.. but this forum isn't new to me. I have always read through this as a guest.  I have applied for partner visa on 25th Feb 2014. Waiting for visa.. Hopefully I'll get before my anniversary in Nov.. fingers crossed..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



jan12 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum.. but this forum isn't new to me. I have always read through this as a guest.  I have applied for partner visa on 25th Feb 2014. Waiting for visa.. Hopefully I'll get before my anniversary in Nov.. fingers crossed..:fingerscrossed:


Hey jan12,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per AHC New Delhi website case officer allocation is taking 35-36 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
January 2014 applicants have slowly and gradually started getting case officers allocated to their applications.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nairdh

Congrats Rajella.. n all the best for parenthood! God bless you and your family..

Thank you all the lovely people on the forum for your continued support and encouragement. Really wish you all the best..


----------



## nairdh

sangeeta hans said:


> hey dhanya and rajella
> 
> just logged in and read ur gud news,i am so happy for ur grant..
> see last tue was my day n present tues is yours..
> :drum::drum:
> 
> HAPPY WEDDING ANNIVERSRY ONCE AGAIN dhanya
> n rajella all d best for motherhood!!!woderful phase
> 
> HAVE NO WORDS TO EXPRESS MY FEELINGS for both of u
> 
> happy reunion wid ur partners!!have fun n stay blessed!
> 
> rgds
> sangeeta


Sangeeta.. you are a star!! Thank u fr your kind words
. Hope you have a great time with your hubby!


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



sangeeta hans said:


> hii becky
> 
> wts up??
> 
> am luking forwrd to hear gud news from u!!!
> don forget for ur update
> 
> rgds
> sangeeta


Hey darl,

How are you? Still waiting for the passport to be dispatched. The wait is getting difficult especially now because I know my passport is printed/ready but GOD only knows what's taking so long. Been 6 days since the status was last updated.
Will definitely let you guys know when I get an update.
Thank you for checking up on me 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey rajella_1988
Congratulations dear.. 
Gud luck dear..


----------



## Surpreet kaur

sangeeta hans said:


> hey surpreet
> 
> wts ur status ??
> did u tok wid AHC??
> 
> rgds
> sangeeta


No mite
This is giving me high blood pressure. M gettng so frustrated now. M loosing patience and now i can not wait to be with my husband.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey nairdh and rajella
Congratulation to both of uh.. Wish you a blessed life ahead with your partners. 
And rajella get back to your partner she needs you the most in this very precious time of life. 
A quick question for both of you.
I need to ask you the case officer code who sent you the grant letters. 
Looking forward for your replies
Thanks for your time both of you
Surpreet


----------



## mithi1988

Hry rajella
Congratulations!!! Have ahappy days ahead....

regards
mithi


----------



## Surpreet kaur

sangeeta hans said:


> ohhh don worry
> 
> patience patience
> 
> u vl c by d end of d week u vl have ur grant letter in ur hands
> 
> as u r already completed 30 days
> 
> be prepared for d gud newz any tym!!
> 
> n don forgt to share ur gud news wid us!!!


Yea dear
But this wait killing me. I cant wait now.


----------



## mithi1988

Hey surpreet

dear where you wait for 8 months just wait 2 or 3 days more I know this time is very anxious but after grant mail you will forget every suffering ....so have patience and pray to god hope these three days will be your lucky one..good luck

regards
mithi


----------



## Dazzy

jan12 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum.. but this forum isn't new to me. I have always read through this as a guest.  I have applied for partner visa on 25th Feb 2014. Waiting for visa.. Hopefully I'll get before my anniversary in Nov.. fingers crossed..:fingerscrossed:


Hi jan 12, 

I hve also applied for spouse visa on 25 feb nd till date didnt got any update on my file except the acknowledgement mail received on 31 march. Request u to update if u receive any information regarding ur visa frm immigration. As both of us hving the same lodgment date. 

Regards
Dazzy


----------



## mithi1988

Hiya dazzy and all

if you have any query about co allocation you could call ahc without hesitation and request operator about information they will tell you simply till which date co allocation work has been done ...you this you date you guys will get an idea..


regards
mihi


----------



## Bluee

Congrats dear for the grant... Good luck and enjoy...

hey Becky.. I was little confused with one of your replies where U said subclass 100 can be granted without 309...

Actually, am also married for 2.5 yrs and have a dependant child.. So from your experience, do U say that subclass 100 will be granted?

My Assumption was first 309 will be granted and then we are eligible to apply immediately for subclass 100 without a wait of 2 yrs..

Can you please clarify?

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Bluee

Dazzy said:


> Hi jan 12,
> 
> I hve also applied for spouse visa on 25 feb nd till date didnt got any update on my file except the acknowledgement mail received on 31 march. Request u to update if u receive any information regarding ur visa frm immigration. As both of us hving the same lodgment date.
> 
> Regards
> Hey Dazzy and Jan 12.. My dol is 1st March. Plz keep me updated about co .
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Congrats dear for the grant... Good luck and enjoy...
> 
> hey Becky.. I was little confused with one of your replies where U said subclass 100 can be granted without 309...
> 
> Actually, am also married for 2.5 yrs and have a dependant child.. So from your experience, do U say that subclass 100 will be granted?
> 
> My Assumption was first 309 will be granted and then we are eligible to apply immediately for subclass 100 without a wait of 2 yrs..
> 
> Can you please clarify?
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


Hey Bluee,

Don't get yourself confused. 
The partners (de-facto or married) of Australian citizens or PRs are eligible to apply for a partner visa. The visa they apply for is a combined application for subclass 309 (provisional) and subclass 100 (permanent) partner visa.
Anyone applying for a partner visa applies for these two subclasses together i.e. even if someone qualifies for a permanent partner visa they will still have to put in an application for the provisional one as well. That's just how things work.

*The way the department categorizes who qualifies for a subclass 309 visa and who qualifies for a subclass 100 visa depends on the length of the relationship.* Not everyone has to wait for the 2 year period to be able to qualify for the subclass 100. 

So as per the partner migration booklet, the applicant of a partner visa can be granted a subclass 100 visa without having to wait for the initial 2 year period either:-
1. the applicant has been in a relationship with their partner for over 3 years; OR
2. the applicant has been with their partner for 2.5 years and have a child from their relationship.
This is mentioned on page number 37 of the booklet.

You fit in point number 2, you've been married for 2.5 years and have a dependent child from your relationship.
Hope this clears things up and I've been able to get my point across to you. Please do let me know if you have more questions.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

rajella_1988 said:


> Hello Becky and all my friends
> for the god grace and help of all of you finally miracle happened. I got a golden email today in morning. i couldn't believe bcoz i just landed in india last night and i got grant in the morning.
> Thanks BECKY for your continue support and i would also love to hear a good news from you. i would like to mention here my visa grant in 27 days after DOQ. my CO and visa grant SCO different.
> Nairdh mate we finally got it ha, big congratulation to you and your partner. SURPREET now u r the next one. Be ready may be tomoroww is ur lucky day. I wish you luck my friend.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Conratulations Rajella and Nairdh have a wonderful life Ahead :thumb:

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## studkabir

Jimmy2014 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Quote from DIBP website
> 
> *Children born to a permanent resident of Australia*
> 
> Children born in Australia automatically acquire Australian citizenship if at least one parent is an Australian citizen or permanent resident at the time of the child's birth.
> Children born outside Australia to parents who are not Australian citizens do not automatically acquire Australian citizenship, nor are they eligible for citizenship by descent.
> *See: *Proof of Citizenship
> Children born outside Australia to permanent resident parents will need to apply for and be granted a permanent residence visa to be able to enter and remain in Australia with their parents.
> Most children born outside Australia to permanent resident parents will need to apply for a Child (subclass 101) visa. The current processing time for the Child (subclass 101) visa is approximately *14 months*.
> All people who apply for a visa, including applicants who are the children of permanent residents, must meet the eligibility requirements and pay the associated charges for the relevant visa.
> *See: *Applicant Eligibility
> Further information about applying for citizenship is available.
> *See: *Becoming an Australian Citizen
> Further information about applying for a Child (subclass 101) visa is available.
> *See: *About the Child Visa


Thanks Jimmy for the information provided :thumb:

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## studkabir

nairdh said:


> Congrats Studkabir.
> 
> Try to plan the delivery in a way that your child is born in Australia. Less citizenship paperwork for the child and yourself


Thanks Nairdh and Thank you for your advice. Yes i am planning for the delievery in Australia as you said it will be less paperwork to apply for citizenship. :thumb:

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## tikna

Rajella and Nairdh Congratulation for your grant!


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> *Congratulations to you and your partner!!! Hope you're doing well and so is the little one  :cheer2::cheer2:
> You should inform AHC ASAP as they will be requesting you for more paperwork from the doctor who is attending your case. Also don't forget to send in your request for Special Consideration. If that request is accepted, chances are your visa might be approved in less than 8 months.
> 
> Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you have more question. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


ThankQ Becky , I spoke to my agent and he said to fill in a 929 change of circumstances form and send it to him and along with the form he said he is gonna send an email to AHC requesting them if they can expeditie the visa processing. After receiving the change of circumstances form will AHC contact us for further paperwork or should we start getting the papers in order and send it to AHC before hand as we still dont have an Case officer assigned to our file.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## rajella_1988

Thanxs tigna for your wishes


----------



## rajella_1988

mithi1988 said:


> Hry rajella
> Congratulations!!! Have ahappy days ahead....
> 
> regards
> mithi


Thanxs mithi for your best wishes


----------



## rajella_1988

studkabir said:


> Conratulations Rajella and Nairdh have a wonderful life Ahead :thumb:
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Thanks studkabir.


----------



## rajella_1988

nairdh said:


> Sangeeta.. you are a star!! Thank u fr your kind words
> . Hope you have a great time with your hubby!


Thanxs saneeta. I wish you good life Ahead with your partner.


----------



## rajella_1988

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey nairdh and rajella
> Congratulation to both of uh.. Wish you a blessed life ahead with your partners.
> And rajella get back to your partner she needs you the most in this very precious time of life.
> A quick question for both of you.
> I need to ask you the case officer code who sent you the grant letters.
> Looking forward for your replies
> Thanks for your time both of you
> Surpreet


Thanxs Surpreet i am rescheduling my air ticket right now. I am waiting for your grant now, it would be here soon at any minute. I think it's gonna arrive in morning bcoz mine and Nairdh grant letter came in morning to so keep expecting in morning and let us know when it would arrive. We gotta celebrates together haha. And per the Co who grant our visa I really don't know his code. She right down her name only and position number. I might send U private message with name of Co. And I wish U luck my friend.


----------



## rajella_1988

Thanxs Becky and Nairdh for Ur best wishes. I am so happy to find such a lovely people on this forum. I am feeling lucky that I found some good friends too here and Becky I am keep praying for you that you got ur grant asap. We gotta celebrates together without ur grant our happiness is half so you have to fill us with complete happiness when you give us ur grant news. I would mention Becky my Co confirmed my date of queue was 12/08/2014. Hope it's help other candidates.
THANKS ONCE AGAIN FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND HELP.


----------



## nairdh

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey nairdh and rajella
> Congratulation to both of uh.. Wish you a blessed life ahead with your partners.
> And rajella get back to your partner she needs you the most in this very precious time of life.
> A quick question for both of you.
> I need to ask you the case officer code who sent you the grant letters.
> Looking forward for your replies
> Thanks for your time both of you
> Surpreet


Hi Surpreet.. sorry fr late reply. My granting CO was SU.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Thnx nairdh and rajella for ur reply.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

sangeeta hans said:


> hey becky
> 
> hws things are goin at ur side??
> 
> i was wondering through diff post,,and found a really gud one dat was posted by you regarding d process of Visa309/100!!
> i know its too early to ask,,,but m curious to know,,as u said ACCORDING TO POINT 1. dat second stage become easy for dose who are in 3year relationship or more!!!
> 
> i have a little doubt in it,,,so can you please clarify me dat relationship means d married one or normal one means tym from engagment till marrige or is ongoing???
> 
> actuLly m having d same case,got engaged in march 2010,n aftr 3 years v got married last year!!
> so it means now v completed 4 years tohethr added up d tym aftr marrige as well!!
> 
> so d question is
> 
> STILL I HAVE TO WAIT FOR COMPLETION OF 2 YEARS Since DOL OR IT VISA subclass100 may come any tym by next year??
> 
> pls reply
> 
> rgds
> sangeeta


Hey sangeeta
For sub class 100 you should be married for atleast 3 or more year or 2 or more year and having a dependent child.
Its not about the engagmnt or love affairs 😜😜
Hope this help
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## tarunmalh

hi all how are you and congrats to all who got their visa and just a quick question how long it takes for medical to get update in immigration

Regards
Tarun


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> ThankQ Becky , I spoke to my agent and he said to fill in a 929 change of circumstances form and send it to him and along with the form he said he is gonna send an email to AHC requesting them if they can expeditie the visa processing. After receiving the change of circumstances form will AHC contact us for further paperwork or should we start getting the papers in order and send it to AHC before hand as we still dont have an Case officer assigned to our file.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Hey Studkabir,

Happy to help 
Form 1022 is Change of Circumstances. Form 929 is for change of address and/or passport details. You will need to fill form 1022 

You can browse through the main SS to find out what kind of paperwork is requested from the pregnant applicants. I always mark them in the SS in the "Additional Information" column. 
Once you send in your form, wait for AHC to contact you because they will request you for the most recent reports and if you get them now, they might get old by the time you get a case officer allocated. So just inform you doctor of the paperwork you might need from him/her for AHC. So that your doctor knows what documents to prepare and you can get them quickly when requested by AHC.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

rajella_1988 said:


> Thanxs Becky and Nairdh for Ur best wishes. I am so happy to find such a lovely people on this forum. I am feeling lucky that I found some good friends too here and Becky I am keep praying for you that you got ur grant asap. We gotta celebrates together without ur grant our happiness is half so you have to fill us with complete happiness when you give us ur grant news. I would mention Becky my Co confirmed my date of queue was 12/08/2014. Hope it's help other candidates.
> THANKS ONCE AGAIN FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND HELP.


Not a problem, happy to help!
Have a nice day.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## visakhi

hi surpreet,, check pvt msg pls


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> hey becky
> 
> hws things are goin at ur side??
> 
> i was wondering through diff post,,and found a really gud one dat was posted by you regarding d process of Visa309/100!!
> i know its too early to ask,,,but m curious to know,,as u said ACCORDING TO POINT 1. dat second stage become easy for dose who are in 3year relationship or more!!!
> 
> i have a little doubt in it,,,so can you please clarify me dat relationship means d married one or normal one means tym from engagment till marrige or is ongoing???
> 
> actuLly m having d same case,got engaged in march 2010,n aftr 3 years v got married last year!!
> so it means now v completed 4 years tohethr added up d tym aftr marrige as well!!
> 
> so d question is
> 
> STILL I HAVE TO WAIT FOR COMPLETION OF 2 YEARS Since DOL OR IT VISA subclass100 may come any tym by next year??
> 
> pls reply
> 
> rgds
> sangeeta


Hey sangeeta,

The length of relationship if you applied on the basis of marriage will be counted from the date you got married and not when you got engaged. 
If you could provide proof evidence for the entire time of your relationship i.e. lived as a de-facto couple (live together in the same house as a married couple would with joint finances and joint household responsibilities) since you got engaged in 2010 until after you got married, then you would've been considered eligible for subclass 100.
But because you didn't provide the above evidences, you weren't given subclass 100 visa directly.

My husband and I were together for 2 and a half years (2 years of de-facto relationship and 6 months of marriage) at the time when I applied for my visa. But because we don't have a child from our relationship I don't qualify for subclass 100 directly. 

Hope this clears up the confusion. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*eMedicals*



tarunmalh said:


> hi all how are you and congrats to all who got their visa and just a quick question how long it takes for medical to get update in immigration
> 
> Regards
> Tarun


Hey Tarun,

My medicals took 7 working days to be submitted to DIBP.
Average processing time is 5-10 working days for cases with no complications in India.
Not sure how long things will take in Australia. I think it should be quicker than India since they are uploaded with a click of a button.
*Seniors who have gotten their medicals done in Australia, kindly comment. Thank You! *

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> Hey Tarun,
> 
> My medicals took 7 working days to be submitted to DIBP.
> Average processing time is 5-10 working days for cases with no complications in India.
> Not sure how long things will take in Australia. I think it should be quicker than India since they are uploaded with a click of a button.
> *Seniors who have gotten their medicals done in Australia, kindly comment. Thank You! *
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I took medical in australia..
I got a hap Id from the case officer which was allocated to my husband PR application. We got an appointmnt and then took my medical there and they provide me a reciept which they told me to send our CO. 
Dats it
This is how we upload my medical..


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> I took medical in australia..
> I got a hap Id from the case officer which was allocated to my husband PR application. We got an appointmnt and then took my medical there and they provide me a reciept which they told me to send our CO.
> Dats it
> This is how we upload my medical..


Thank you for your reply Surpreet!
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Im just losing my patience now.. Y no visa grants today?? And no CO allocations


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Maha240606 said:


> Im just losing my patience now.. Y no visa grants today?? And no CO allocations


Even i am feeling so depressed. I got a high blood pressure. Getting so frustrated now. Why always me facing delays.? When it was CO allocation time then also i faced delays and now also. 
Moreover, my hubby is living all alone in Aus and he is suffering from cough viral and flue since last week. He needs me to look after him. I just want to be with my hubby.


----------



## Maha240606

Surpreet kaur said:


> Even i am feeling so depressed. I got a high blood pressure. Getting so frustrated now. Why always me facing delays.? When it was CO allocation time then also i faced delays and now also.
> Moreover, my hubby is living all alone in Aus and he is suffering from cough viral and flue since last week. He needs me to look after him. I just want to be with my hubby.


Donn worry dear.. U will get ur visa granted soon.. Alll d best.. Did u enquire to ur CO reg it? Y speed has reduced??


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Even i am feeling so depressed. I got a high blood pressure. Getting so frustrated now. Why always me facing delays.? When it was CO allocation time then also i faced delays and now also.
> Moreover, my hubby is living all alone in Aus and he is suffering from cough viral and flue since last week. He needs me to look after him. I just want to be with my hubby.


Everyone unfortunately is in the exact same boat here and is very frustrated waiting. I feel bad especially for January 2014 applicants for whom just the case officer allocation time frame could be as long as 250 days since DOL. While some have been able to get their visas in much less time than that. 

You are not alone in facing delays, everyone here is suffering equally or even more than you and I are. Some applicants or sponsors are pregnant. How difficult things would be for them?
Just keep praying and have faith! It'll come when the time is right. You increasing your blood pressure is not going to quicken this process as harsh as it may sound. It'll only worsen your health. So relax!
We all are suffering..... Hope this helps.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Hi Jan Applicants,

I have a small doubt. For those who applied from 6th - 10th of Jan, its ur 36th week rite? Y havent CO is not allocated yet then? As per the new rules. CO needs to be allocated within 35-36 weeks na? Did u people enquire??


----------



## MeeP

Maha240606 said:


> Hi Jan Applicants,
> 
> I have a small doubt. For those who applied from 6th - 10th of Jan, its ur 36th week rite? Y havent CO is not allocated yet then? As per the new rules. CO needs to be allocated within 35-36 weeks na? Did u people enquire??


Its not a rule i guess.. its just an indicative time frame...When i rang AHC the operator told COs r bc in granting Visa..dats y no new CO allocations ...So We hav to wait ...
 ... Only GOD knows how long......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*

*Guys I have a happy news!!! SS user biroh got their visa today!
Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner.
:drum::drum::drum::drum: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead in Australia.

Thank you for letting me know you got your visa 
Wish you a safe and fun flight. Take Care!!
God Bless you!!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST
*​
*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
sangeeta hans--------------33---------------------------281lane:
tikna------------------------59--------------------------256
ani25588-------------------30--------------------------237lane:
vsoni88---------------------29--------------------------300lane:
nairdh-----------------------33--------------------------301lane:
rajella_1988----------------32---------------------------260lane:
Surpreet kaur---------------32---------------------------258
Pari A-----------------------26----------------------------259lane:
Biroh------------------------21----------------------------282lane:
KG_AUS--------------------17----------------------------250
Sydney87-------------------04---------------------------241
mithi1988------------------N/A--------------------------265lane:

8 gone, 4 more to go. Good to all waiting  Please do share the good news with us when it comes. Thank you for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Becky26 said:


> *UPDATED PREDICTION LIST
> *​
> *SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
> sangeeta hans--------------33---------------------------281lane:
> tikna------------------------59--------------------------256
> ani25588-------------------30--------------------------237lane:
> vsoni88---------------------29--------------------------300lane:
> nairdh-----------------------33--------------------------301lane:
> rajella_1988----------------32---------------------------260lane:
> Surpreet kaur---------------32---------------------------258
> Pari A-----------------------26----------------------------259lane:
> Biroh------------------------21----------------------------282lane:
> KG_AUS--------------------17----------------------------250
> Sydney87-------------------04---------------------------241
> mithi1988------------------N/A--------------------------265lane:
> 
> 8 gone, 4 more to go. Good to all waiting  Please do share the good news with us when it comes. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Happy that visa grants are atleast happening one per day


----------



## tikna

Becky26 said:


> Hey Tarun,
> 
> My medicals took 7 working days to be submitted to DIBP.
> Average processing time is 5-10 working days for cases with no complications in India.
> Not sure how long things will take in Australia. I think it should be quicker than India since they are uploaded with a click of a button.
> *Seniors who have gotten their medicals done in Australia, kindly comment. Thank You! *
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Tarun, 
You can just call up MediBank and ask if your medicals has been uploaded or not. Usually it is done within couple of weeks, depends how busy the doctor is. Keep in mind that there are way more applicant for medicals in Australia than in India.


----------



## tikna

Surpreet kaur said:


> Even i am feeling so depressed. I got a high blood pressure. Getting so frustrated now. Why always me facing delays.? When it was CO allocation time then also i faced delays and now also.
> Moreover, my hubby is living all alone in Aus and he is suffering from cough viral and flue since last week. He needs me to look after him. I just want to be with my hubby.


Surpreet, 

No point in feeling stressed. Always remember Heath is wealth. You will get your visa very soon. I am also waiting for the visa and its been over 60 days in final queue. Not sure whats happening.


----------



## Becky26

tikna said:


> Tarun,
> You can just call up MediBank and ask if your medicals has been uploaded or not. Usually it is done within couple of weeks, depends how busy the doctor is. Keep in mind that there are way more applicant for medicals in Australia than in India.


Thank you for your reply tikna 
Bupa Medical Visa Services have replaced Medibank Health Solutions (MHS) on 28 July 2014.
I do agree with the last bit of information that you have provided 

Any updates from AHC regarding your visa? This is taking so long. 
Praying for your grant. Good Luck!! Eagerly waiting ray2:
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tikna

Becky26 said:


> Thank you for your reply tikna
> Bupa Medical Visa Services have replaced Medibank Health Solutions (MHS) on 28 July 2014.
> I do agree with the last bit of information that you have provided
> 
> Any updates from AHC regarding your visa? This is taking so long.
> Praying for your grant. Good Luck!! Eagerly waiting ray2:
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Is it? I knew there were talks for it to go private mostly because it is losing money. Well thats a start haha. 
Nothing on my side. Dont know how long. I did enquire and got the same reply, im still under processing time. The operator did mention that she will email the concerned team to expedite the process. I pray that she actually meant her words. She wont let me speak to seniors as they gonna say the same thing! 
I hope things move fast. I pray for it all the time


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



tikna said:


> Is it? I knew there were talks for it to go private mostly because it is losing money. Well thats a start haha.
> Nothing on my side. Dont know how long. I did enquire and got the same reply, im still under processing time. The operator did mention that she will email the concerned team to expedite the process. I pray that she actually meant her words. She wont let me speak to seniors as they gonna say the same thing!
> I hope things move fast. I pray for it all the time


Yeah, the provider has been changed. Here is an update from DIBP website:-
Changes to migration medical service provider arrangements

I hope things work out for your very soon too. It's been too long. Hats off! to your patience. Hang in there! You will get it soon. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## prati

Hi Becky

I have a doubt. Could you please help me.
My husband (sponsor) lives in Australia. His current job and address are different from the one we had filled in the visa application form.
So do I need to inform regarding this to AHC as a change in circumstances.

Thanks
Prati


----------



## nairdh

Hi All,

Happy to see Biroh also got Visa. Surpreet & Tikna, I am confident you ll get the visa this week. AHC has really exceeded expectations in the last 2 months in terms of grants. Hope CO allocation picks up from next week.

Cheers!
Dhanya


----------



## sydney87

Hi All,

My wife got her visa today. Thanks to everyone for the support.


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grants.


----------



## Maha240606

sydney87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife got her visa today. Thanks to everyone for the support.


In just 4 days ah?? Nice.. .. Any special consideration for ur case??


----------



## sydney87

6 days . No special consideration at all. God's grace!!!


----------



## Maha240606

sydney87 said:


> 6 days . No special consideration at all. God's grace!!!


Wow... Lucky u!!!... Kudos to ur CO...


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



prati said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> I have a doubt. Could you please help me.
> My husband (sponsor) lives in Australia. His current job and address are different from the one we had filled in the visa application form.
> So do I need to inform regarding this to AHC as a change in circumstances.
> 
> Thanks
> Prati


Hey prati,

You can email AHC with your husband's updated address and employment details. I emailed them first and then called them to make sure they had received my email.
The change of circumstances form if I'm not wrong is for the applicant. AHC is mainly concerned with any kind of changes in the details of the applicant and not so much of the sponsor.
Seniors, please correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks! 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sydney87

Thanks all for the information and support. Thanks Becky, you are one source of power to us all. .
If you folks need any info., do not hesitate to contact me. Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



sydney87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife got her visa today. Thanks to everyone for the support.


*OH MY GOD!!!!! 6 days in the final queue!!!! I think January applicants are in for a ride, as there COULD be a possible positive change in the processing method of AHC.

Many Many Congratulations Sydney!!!! 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :drum::drum::drum::drum:
Wish you and your partner a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead.
Thank you for updating us and hope you have a safe flight.

Take Care!! GOD bless you!

P.S.- Did you partner get special consideration?

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## sydney87

Thanks Becky. No special consideration. I read the visa approval mail multiple times to confirm if it's valid. It seems so .


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



sydney87 said:


> Thanks Becky. No special consideration. I read the visa approval mail multiple times to confirm if it's valid. It seems so .


Thanks heaps for your quick reply. 
Hahaha!! I would read it multiple times too, especially when the visa was granted so quick  
Take Care! Have a great evening :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

sydney87 said:


> Thanks all for the information and support. Thanks Becky, you are one source of power to us all. .
> If you folks need any info., do not hesitate to contact me. Thanks


Hey 
Congrats dear.. So happy for uh. 
I jst need to know do u get the grant letter from the CO which was allocated to ur application for the initial assessment. ? N kindly take a look into ur private msg folder
Thnks in advance


----------



## ani25588

God!! I come after two days and here i see a flood of grants!!
Nairdh- i m super happy for you!! Dont know why but yes!!
Pari- congrats girl! Finally!
Rajella-book your tickets again! Happy parenting soon!!
Biroh-congrats!!
Sydney87-are you kidding?? Or is ahc?? Congrats man!! What good luck!

I am so happy for you all! Hope i havent missed anyone!!

Becky- hey girl!! I hope you take the flight before me!! Haha! Fingers are always crossed for you!!

Good luck everyone! Ahc is lazy but not mean! Dont wrry you all will be flying soon!!

Regards
Anisha


----------



## ani25588

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey
> Congrats dear.. So happy for uh.
> I jst need to know do u get the grant letter from the CO which was allocated to ur application for the initial assessment. ? N kindly take a look into ur private msg folder
> Thnks in advance


Hey surpreet!
Final grant co is always different from the initial co.. And you dont have to worry who is rhat as far as its a grant notice!!
Good luck dear! Dont fret ! Happy days are very near 😊


----------



## Surpreet kaur

ani25588 said:


> Hey surpreet!
> Final grant co is always different from the initial co.. And you dont have to worry who is rhat as far as its a grant notice!!
> Good luck dear! Dont fret ! Happy days are very near 😊


You know wat i was expecting my grant today. I used to cry all the day. This wait is killing me. My husband is not well there , he is suffrnf from viral cough , fever. We need each other badly.


----------



## sydney87

dont wrry supreet. you ll get it this week, i have this feeling.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

sydney87 said:


> dont wrry supreet. you ll get it this week, i have this feeling.


Thnx a lot for your concern man.


----------



## ani25588

Surpreet kaur said:


> You know wat i was expecting my grant today. I used to cry all the day. This wait is killing me. My husband is not well there , he is suffrnf from viral cough , fever. We need each other badly.


I am sorry for you sweetheart.. I know myst you feel.. Cheer him up and try not to show your sadness.. Thats how we can keep each other happy..! For everybody one more day is crazy.. I have got my visa but because of some personal issue i cant go before october.. Imagine even after visa i have to wait for a month!! Things happen! Dont worry! Pray and stay positive.. Goodluck!


----------



## Surpreet kaur

ani25588 said:


> I am sorry for you sweetheart.. I know myst you feel.. Cheer him up and try not to show your sadness.. Thats how we can keep each other happy..! For everybody one more day is crazy.. I have got my visa but because of some personal issue i cant go before october.. Imagine even after visa i have to wait for a month!! Things happen! Dont worry! Pray and stay positive.. Goodluck!


Yeah darling, i am trying my best to keep myself happy and busy in some other stuff but you know what i have done with all. I am done with my packing shopping and meetings with my relatives who are far away from me. I am done with travelling. I want my visa now. Once the visa come we will book the tickets whichever will be available the very next day. My husband is so ill, he even not able to work since past week. He needs me. 
I could have wait if my hubby did not fall sick but now it is so hard for me to wait moreover everybody qued after me getting grant then why me..?
Please God let this wait wait over.


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> Becky- hey girl!! I hope you take the flight before me!! Haha! Fingers are always crossed for you!!
> 
> Good luck everyone! Ahc is lazy but not mean! Dont wrry you all will be flying soon!!
> 
> Regards
> Anisha


Hey Anisha,

Hope you're doing well. Thank you for keeping a check on my case 
I hope so too, unfortunately still waiting for the passport to be delivered :dizzy::dizzy: Let's see how long things are going to take. 
Take care, will update when I find out something. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> Hey Anisha,
> 
> Hope you're doing well. Thank you for keeping a check on my case
> I hope so too, unfortunately still waiting for the passport to be delivered :dizzy::dizzy: Let's see how long things are going to take.
> Take care, will update when I find out something.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Lets keep praying and hoping and stay sane!! ray2:ray2:


----------



## human1234

Where is dat final que list n prediction list 
????????????


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> Hey Studkabir,
> 
> Happy to help
> Form 1022 is Change of Circumstances. Form 929 is for change of address and/or passport details. You will need to fill form 1022
> 
> You can browse through the main SS to find out what kind of paperwork is requested from the pregnant applicants. I always mark them in the SS in the "Additional Information" column.
> Once you send in your form, wait for AHC to contact you because they will request you for the most recent reports and if you get them now, they might get old by the time you get a case officer allocated. So just inform you doctor of the paperwork you might need from him/her for AHC. So that your doctor knows what documents to prepare and you can get them quickly when requested by AHC.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hello Becky,

Sorry, your right the form is 1022 Change of Circumstances. Sure will go through the SS and find out. 

ThankQ a lot Becky your a legend :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



studkabir said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> Sorry, your right the form is 1022 Change of Circumstances. Sure will go through the SS and find out.
> 
> ThankQ a lot Becky your a legend :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Not a problem!! Happy to help 
Let me know if you have any queries.
Hope you're doing well. Take Care.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

This is the limit now.
I emailed my CO about when should i expect my grant. She replied me that they are finalising cases in approximately 5 weeks. 
And on the other side at the end of the email she wrote i will be decided by end of this month. 
Oh God why always me..?
M killing inside


----------



## Melbn1

*CO???*

Hi everyone, I have been following this forum for a while now.
Thank you all for ur useful views and information. I applied my
wife's visa on 10th jan 2014. Havn't got CO yet. Any news howz 
Processing going and when can we possibly get CO.??
Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Melbn1 said:


> Hi everyone, I have been following this forum for a while now.
> Thank you all for ur useful views and information. I applied my
> wife's visa on 10th jan 2014. Havn't got CO yet. Any news howz
> Processing going and when can we possibly get CO.??
> Thanks


Hey Melbn1,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per AHC New Delhi website case officer allocation is taking 35-36 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Once the case officer is allocated (if there are no complications) processing happens fairly quickly. You can see the trends in the SS. 
The case officer sends the file to the final queue after assessing it. As per SS, AHC is taking about 30-35 days since DOQ to approve the visa.
Roughly it takes about 2 months maximum to get the visa after case officer is allocated.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Melbn1 said:


> Hi everyone, I have been following this forum for a while now.
> Thank you all for ur useful views and information. I applied my
> wife's visa on 10th jan 2014. Havn't got CO yet. Any news howz
> Processing going and when can we possibly get CO.??
> Thanks


Hey Melbn1
AHC is currently allocating CO in 34 to 35 weeks since date of lodgment. Then the CO will ask for the additional documents if he/she will need. Then once the initial assessment will get complete then ur CO will put your file in a final que. The time frame in a final que keeps fluctuated. Have you applied online or you applied paper visa?
Currently AHC is trying to finalise cases of 2013..
Rest God only knows what they are doing.
Hope this help
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Surpreet kaur said:


> This is the limit now.
> I emailed my CO about when should i expect my grant. She replied me that they are finalising cases in approximately 5 weeks.
> And on the other side at the end of the email she wrote i will be decided by end of this month.
> Oh God why always me..?
> M killing inside


Beckyyy,,,, what should i do now?


----------



## Melbn1

*Hey Surpreet*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey Melbn1
> AHC is currently allocating CO in 34 to 35 weeks since date of lodgment. Then the CO will ask for the additional documents if he/she will need. Then once the initial assessment will get complete then ur CO will put your file in a final que. The time frame in a final que keeps fluctuated. Have you applied online or you applied paper visa?
> Currently AHC is trying to finalise cases of 2013..
> Rest God only knows what they are doing.
> Hope this help
> Regards
> Surpreet


Thanks for the reply Surpreet. It was a paper visa. And 35 weeks gone already.
Hoping to get CO tomorrow. May b next week. Good luck for your visa. Its just
around the corner.


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Beckyyy,,,, what should i do now?


I unfortunately don't have anything new to tell you that everyone on this thread hasn't already told you many times. 
All you can do is wait and keep praying. I'm doing the same for myself.
You are in a much better situation than I am, TRUST ME! At least there is hope that you will get the visa very soon. I don't even know when I am going to get my passport let alone the visa. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MeeP

Surpreet kaur said:


> You know wat i was expecting my grant today. I used to cry all the day. This wait is killing me. My husband is not well there , he is suffrnf from viral cough , fever. We need each other badly.



Feel sorry 4 u Surpreet...
ray2:ray2:ray2:

Alld best... U ll get it soon gal... b happy...


----------



## Pari A

Hey becky and all
My apologies for not congratulate those who got their visas .
So congratulations to all for their visas and prayers for becky surpreet and everyone in the forum waiting for their visa to be granted theirs soon .
Am leaving for Melbourne today , will definetly stay in touch and keep track over beckys visa .
My best wishes to one and all.
Kind regards
Pari A


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



Pari A said:


> Hey becky and all
> My apologies for not congratulate those who got their visas .
> So congratulations to all for their visas and prayers for becky surpreet and everyone in the forum waiting for their visa to be granted theirs soon .
> Am leaving for Melbourne today , will definetly stay in touch and keep track over beckys visa .
> My best wishes to one and all.
> Kind regards
> Pari A


Hey Pari A,

Thank you for updating us. What an exciting time  So happy for you.
I hope you enjoy your travels and safely make it to your partner 
Thank you for keeping a check on me. Appreciate it. 
Take Care! And stay safe! Xx

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nmk452

Finally....... after long wait I got my CO today and she ask for PCC..........
I took appointment for tomorrow...........


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



nmk452 said:


> Finally....... after long wait I got my CO today and she ask for PCC..........
> I took appointment for tomorrow...........


*Hey nmk452,

Congratulations on getting a case officer :cheer2:
Could you please the SS Update Form with your case officer details:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Thank you for your time. Good Luck for tomorrow and I wish you a speedy grant!
Thanks for updating us 

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## nmk452

Becky26 said:


> *Hey nmk452,
> 
> Congratulations on getting a case officer :cheer2:
> Could you please the SS Update Form with your case officer details:-
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> Thank you for your time. Good Luck for tomorrow and I wish you a speedy grant!
> Thanks for updating us
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Thanks Becky,
I have updated SS


----------



## Becky26

Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form nmk452 
I have updated your details in the main SS now. May I ask why it took AHC to allocate a case officer to your application as you are a December 2013 applicant and the time frame for case officer allocation increased during the first week of September 2014?

Just curious to know as its been so long and majority of the December 2013 applications have been approved.
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nmk452

nmk452 said:


> Thanks Becky,
> I have updated SS


My CO ask for Colour- attested copy of PCC what that's means? any one could please help me on this...........

this is response of CO " Original OR colour-attested copy of Indian Police Clearance Certificate of applicant.

Please note when we say “Coloured and Attested” it means the same coloured copy needs to be attested and NOT separate coloured and attested copy."

Thanks


----------



## mithi1988

Hey surpreet,

please dont be sad you know the phrase elephant has gone and tail is left ...so do as much as prayer you can and you will a magic will happen. I know when you wake up every morning there is hope you gonna get visa today and with the evening you will be depressed. Dont worry your visa is very near to you. Rest about AHC please dont believe on their words , they say something and do something. These are golden moments you are living with your parents as this time will hardly come again so cheer up and do prayer instead keeping you busy in tension. May god give you visa really soon.

and becky I wish same for you heartdly. 

Regards
mithi


----------



## Becky26

nmk452 said:


> My CO ask for Colour- attested copy of PCC what that's means? any one could please help me on this...........
> 
> this is response of CO " Original OR colour-attested copy of Indian Police Clearance Certificate of applicant.
> 
> Please note when we say “Coloured and Attested” it means the same coloured copy needs to be attested and NOT separate coloured and attested copy."
> 
> Thanks


From what I know, all applicants who have submitted a paper application have submitted their original PCC. So just send the original one to your case officer. That's what I'm going to do. 
Only the applicants who have applied online are requested for coloured-attested copy of the PCC.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nmk452

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form nmk452
> I have updated your details in the main SS now. May I ask why it took AHC to allocate a case officer to your application as you are a December 2013 applicant and the time frame for case officer allocation increased during the first week of September 2014?
> 
> Just curious to know as its been so long and majority of the December 2013 applications have been approved.
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


As per my knowledge, I had previous CO and he left department since I was waiting for the new CO. in between I called AHC couple of time but same standard answer you will get new CO soon, next week and blah blah bla.....
I don't understand I submit my new passport two weeks ago with new name and still they ask for PCC.
anyway that's all looking forward for tomorrow I am not sure how long it will take to issue PCC..........


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> and becky I wish same for you heartdly.
> 
> Regards
> mithi


Thank you for your kind words mithi.
Hope you're doing well 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

nmk452 said:


> My CO ask for Colour- attested copy of PCC what that's means? any one could please help me on this...........
> 
> this is response of CO " Original OR colour-attested copy of Indian Police Clearance Certificate of applicant.
> 
> Please note when we say “Coloured and Attested” it means the same coloured copy needs to be attested and NOT separate coloured and attested copy."
> 
> Thanks


hey nmk

dear dont worry its just a procedure same happened to me. You have to scan original PCC in coloured form. Take out the prints and get them notarized. Send the coloured scan to CO by mail or by post. If you got a new passport , you will your pcc on same day.Hope this will help you.

regards,
mithi


----------



## nmk452

mithi1988 said:


> hey nmk
> 
> dear dont worry its just a procedure same happened to me. You have to scan original PCC in coloured form. Take out the prints and get them notarized. Send the coloured scan to CO by mail or by post. If you got a new passport , you will your pcc on same day.Hope this will help you.
> 
> regards,
> mithi


Thanks for your help mithi


----------



## Becky26

nmk452 said:


> As per my knowledge, I had previous CO and he left department since I was waiting for the new CO. in between I called AHC couple of time but same standard answer you will get new CO soon, next week and blah blah bla.....
> I don't understand I submit my new passport two weeks ago with new name and still they ask for PCC.
> anyway that's all looking forward for tomorrow I am not sure how long it will take to issue PCC..........


Aaaah!!! Yes, your first case officer was moved to a different department. A few others faced delays because of that.
Good thing is now you have a new case officer so yay!  

As for PCC, it is a MANDATORY character clearance document without which AHC will not grant the visa. If you recently got your updated passport (issued within the last 12 months and your current address is the same as the one on your passport) chances are you will get your PCC without much wait. 

I unfortunately can't give you a specific time period as to in how many days you'll be issued your PCC because different PSKs follow slightly different rules and have different processing time frames for different services.
Some issue them on the same day while some can take a couple of days upto 2 weeks time.

_Which PSK are you going to be applying to for the PCC?_ Maybe seniors on this thread can help you with the processing time frame of the PCC 
Hope this helps. Thanks for your reply.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nmk452

Becky26 said:


> Aaaah!!! Yes, your first case officer was moved to a different department. A few others faced delays because of that.
> Good thing is now you have a new case officer so yay!
> 
> As for PCC, it is a MANDATORY character clearance document without which AHC will not grant the visa. If you recently got your updated passport (issued within the last 12 months and your current address is the same as the one on your passport) chances are you will get your PCC without much wait.
> 
> I unfortunately can't give you a specific time period as to in how many days you'll be issued your PCC because different PSKs follow slightly different rules and have different processing time frames for different services.
> Some issue them on the same day while some can take a couple of days upto 2 weeks time.
> 
> _Which PSK are you going to be applying to for the PCC?_ Maybe seniors on this thread can help you with the processing time frame of the PCC
> Hope this helps. Thanks for your reply.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I am going to Ahmedabad PSK ..............:tongue::tongue:


----------



## mithi1988

Hey becky

I am good here and wishing a very soon grant for you, surpreet and everyone. Well I am enjoying this very precious
Moments with my parents and in laws. I want to enjoy festival period ahead that is coming in few days as I know I wont able to enjoy for long sure. I am bit sad to leave my parents now wanna live more with them but it cant be possible...well you have your visa soon I pray to god!

regards
mithi


----------



## Becky26

nmk452 said:


> I am going to Ahmedabad PSK ..............:tongue::tongue:


Alight! 
*Anyone who applied for PCC from Ahmedabad PSK, please advise the processing time frame. *
Thanks for your help! 
Look forward to your help seniors 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> Hey becky
> 
> I am good here and wishing a very soon grant for you, surpreet and everyone. Well I am enjoying this very precious
> Moments with my parents and in laws. I want to enjoy festival period ahead that is coming in few days as I know I wont able to enjoy for long sure. I am bit sad to leave my parents now wanna live more with them but it cant be possible...well you have your visa soon I pray to god!
> 
> regards
> mithi


I guess we can't have everything we want, ey! Hope you have a great time before you take off for Australia  
Thank you for your continuous support and prayers  Means a lot to me.
Take Care! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nmk452 said:


> I am going to Ahmedabad PSK ..............:tongue::tongue:


Hey!

You might find this thread helpful. Have a read:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5110-indian-police-clearance-certificate.html
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## £!v!

*Help!!!!*

Hey Guys, 
Need a help... can someone tell me if its mandatory to have your spouse' name on the passport for the visa grant???  As i had my passport before marriage.My husband has the Australian citizenship and no home address of India... Anyone having any clue??? out:


----------



## Becky26

£!v! said:


> Hey Guys,
> Need a help... can someone tell me if its mandatory to have your spouse' name on the passport for the visa grant???  As i had my passport before marriage.My husband has the Australian citizenship and no home address of India... Anyone having any clue??? out:


Hey £!v!,

As far as AHC is concerned, they shouldn't have any issue with your passport if it doesn't have your partner's name in it. I used my old passport with my maiden name (before I had to apply for re-issue) and there were no issues.

Now the issue can rise during the PCC application process. Some PSKs require the applicant to get their passport updated before they are issued a PCC while some don't. It basically varies from PSK to PSK so if you are yet to apply for a PCC, you might wanna contact your PSK to get the accurate information 

Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## £!v!

Becky26 said:


> Hey £!v!,
> 
> As far as AHC is concerned, they shouldn't have any issue with your passport if it doesn't have your partner's name in it. I used my old passport with my maiden name (before I had to apply for re-issue) and there were no issues.
> 
> Now the issue can rise during the PCC application process. Some PSKs require the applicant to get their passport updated before they are issued a PCC while some don't. It basically varies from PSK to PSK so if you are yet to apply for a PCC, you might wanna contact your PSK to get the accurate information
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanxx Becky... i wonder you provide 24×7 solution service for all the members... :angel: i appreciate this from the bottom of my heart... actually the place where i am living...tge concerned PSK doesnt provide the PCC for visa purposes... thats why i had to apply my nearest police station in advance :wink: and they didnt ask me for the updation... hope evrythng went right and God bless uh with a visa soon.... ray:


----------



## Becky26

*Police Clearance Certificate*



£!v! said:


> Thanxx Becky... i wonder you provide 24×7 solution service for all the members... :angel: i appreciate this from the bottom of my heart... actually the place where i am living...tge concerned PSK doesnt provide the PCC for visa purposes... thats why i had to apply my nearest police station in advance :wink: and they didnt ask me for the updation... hope evrythng went right and God bless uh with a visa soon.... ray:


No worries £!v!  Happy to help.
Thank you for your kind words and appreciation. 
Just wanted you to check about the PCC with AHC because they are very particular about which authority issues it. I thought all PSKs issue PCC :confused2::confused2:

The document checklist for 309/100 visa states the following:-
_"When applying for a Police Clearance Certificate to Australia, Indian citizens residing in India need to apply in person with the Regional Passport Office where their passport was issued. Police Clearance Certificates issued by any other authority are not acceptable. "_
http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/Checklist_Partner_309_24.09.12.pdf
*Seniors, please advise. Thank You! *

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## £!v!

Becky26 said:


> No worries £!v!  Happy to help.
> Thank you for your kind words and appreciation.
> Just wanted you to check about the PCC with AHC because they are very particular about which authority issues it. I thought all PSKs issue PCC :confused2::confused2:
> 
> The document checklist for 309/100 visa states the following:-
> _"When applying for a Police Clearance Certificate to Australia, Indian citizens residing in India need to apply in person with the Regional Passport Office where their passport was issued. Police Clearance Certificates issued by any other authority are not acceptable. "_
> http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/Checklist_Partner_309_24.09.12.pdf
> *Seniors, please advise. Thank You! *
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Ohkk... i will definatly do dat... Actually i enquired from my PSK... its running with the help of some private sources and much a government help... so thr r very facilities available... also i doubt if the PCC issued for the passport application and visa are different???? Can u tell... PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Becky26

£!v! said:


> Ohkk... i will definatly do dat... Actually i enquired from my PSK... its running with the help of some private sources and much a government help... so thr r very facilities available... also i doubt if the PCC issued for the passport application and visa are different???? Can u tell... PLEASE!!!!


There is no such thing as_ "PCC issued for the passport application"_. For the passport application, it's call police verification (PV) that's done before (in case of normal service) or after (in case of tatkaal service) the passport issuance.

PCC is only issued by the PSK for the immigration purposes and that's why all the applicants are required to provide one from the PSK where their passport was issued from.
Hope this clears things up. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Akshita

*hi*

hiya all

Most of the people are being asked for pcc.Though i had submitted my pcc in jan while filling the application do i still need to submit another one? i think its valid for a year if m not mistaken...
ny jan 13th applicanty who got co allocated?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

Ak****a said:


> hiya all
> 
> Most of the people are being asked for pcc.Though i had submitted my pcc in jan while filling the application do i still need to submit another one? i think its valid for a year if m not mistaken...
> ny jan 13th applicanty who got co allocated?:fingerscrossed:


It is mandatory for ALL applicants to submit PCC 
Yes, they are valid for 12 months from the date of issue. Majority of the cases are finalized well within the validity of the PCC so I doubt you'll be requested for a new one; unless obviously your case is complicated and AHC takes longer than 12 months to process the application then you will have to submit a new one again. I highly doubt that will happen 

Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> It is mandatory for ALL applicants to submit PCC
> Yes, they are valid for 12 months from the date of issue. Majority of the cases are finalized well within the validity of the PCC so I doubt you'll be requested for a new one; unless obviously your case is complicated and AHC takes longer than 12 months to process the application then you will have to submit a new one again. I highly doubt that will happen
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

When I got my PCC done I got it done on my Mothers address as its the same address on the passport. I never changed it to my In laws address as I dint have any address proof of my in Laws address as my Husband is an Australian Citizen and he doesn't have any address proof in India. Do you think will this be a problem. :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
StudKabir


----------



## j_1019alisen

hi! i am a newbie here! just wanna ask wats the difference bet subclass 300 and 309? as i am planning to sponsor my fiancee sometime nxt yr thank you


----------



## £!v!

Becky26 said:


> There is no such thing as_ "PCC issued for the passport application"_. For the passport application, it's call police verification (PV) that's done before (in case of normal service) or after (in case of tatkaal service) the passport issuance.
> 
> PCC is only issued by the PSK for the immigration purposes and that's why all the applicants are required to provide one from the PSK where their passport was issued from.
> Hope this clears things up. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


A big thanqq Becky... :hug: now evrythng hs gt clear for m... thanq fo ur tym darl...


----------



## Maha240606

Any luck today??


----------



## sinayvalian

*CO Allocation timeframe*

Hi All, 

Has the CO allocation time frame changed from 31 to 35 weeks?
I called AHC today and told the operator that its been 33 weeks now and I still dont have a CO, his response was that the timeframe has increased from 31 to 35/36 weeks due to the volume of applications. Any Idea?
My lodgement date is 23 Jan.

Thanks


----------



## Maha240606

sinayvalian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has the CO allocation time frame changed from 31 to 35 weeks?
> I called AHC today and told the operator that its been 33 weeks now and I still dont have a CO, his response was that the timeframe has increased from 31 to 35/36 weeks due to the volume of applications. Any Idea?
> My lodgement date is 23 Jan.
> 
> Thanks


Ya, Its increased to 35-36 weeks . The update happened in the last week of August.

Hope this helps..


----------



## human1234

Hi becky 

Can u plz list the names of final que applicants. . It really gives the idea ..for how long it gonna take for the grant ..

Cheers
Human1234


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



j_1019alisen said:


> hi! i am a newbie here! just wanna ask wats the difference bet subclass 300 and 309? as i am planning to sponsor my fiancee sometime nxt yr thank you


Hey j_1019alisen,

*Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) Visa- PMV* is for applicants who are intending to marry their Australian partners. This visa is valid for 9 months from the date of grant and the applicant MUST get married within this time period. The applicant MUST be outside Australia during both the application and visa grant.
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/300.aspx

After getting married, the PMV holder MUST apply for *Partner 'Onshore' (subclass 820/201) Visa* before their visa expires.
The applicant MUST be onshore during both the application submission and at the time the visa is granted
Please find more information on the DIBP link mentioned below:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/801-820.aspx

*Partner 'Offshore' (subclass 309/100) Visa*- is for couples (married or de-facto) who want to migrate to Australia to live with their partners.
The applicant MUST be offshore during both the application submission and at the time the visa is granted.
Below is the link from DIBP website:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/309-100.aspx

Please do make sure you thoroughly read the Partner Migration Booklet as it provides detailed information on the discussed subclasses of visa and also how the applicant needs to prepare their application. Below is the link to the above mentioned booklet:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf

Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have any more question.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

£!v! said:


> A big thanqq Becky... :hug: now evrythng hs gt clear for m... thanq fo ur tym darl...


No worries, happy to help 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sandhu86

Hello Everyone !
I'm a silent follower of this blog from last 4-5 months. Just wanna share a good news with everyone. My partner got a CO today & she got a visa today as-well. No wait for final decision. I think everyone should be happy who applied in 2014.
DOL-7/01/2014


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Sandhu86 said:


> Hello Everyone !
> I'm a silent follower of this blog from last 4-5 months. Just wanna share a good news with everyone. My partner got a CO today & she got a visa today as-well. No wait for final decision. I think everyone should be happy who applied in 2014.
> DOL-7/01/2014


*Hey!!! 

Waow!! Many Congratulations to you and your partner!! 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane:
What a wonderful news that AHC could be granting visas straightaway without the applicants having to wait in the final queue for over a month 
Thank you for sharing the good news with us.

Could you please fill out below mentioned SS Update Form so I can add your details to the SS which I'm sure will be a huge motivator to all the applicants waiting for so long:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
Your help will be highly appreciated. Thanks a lot!! 
And Congratulations again. Wish you a blessed re-union.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Sandhu86

Thanks Becky ! I appreciate the hard work u doing by keeping this form updated.
I wish u get ur visa very soon.


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Sandhu86 said:


> Thanks Becky ! I appreciate the hard work u doing by keeping this form updated.
> I wish u get ur visa very soon.


Thanks heaps for your quick response. I have added your details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Thank you you kind words. You case is going to give so many including myself the strength and motivation to keep going 
Wish your partner safe and fun flight to Australia.

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## jasonkrish

Sandhu86 said:


> Hello Everyone !
> I'm a silent follower of this blog from last 4-5 months. Just wanna share a good news with everyone. My partner got a CO today & she got a visa today as-well. No wait for final decision. I think everyone should be happy who applied in 2014.
> DOL-7/01/2014


Congratulations Sandhu86. I hope these people start allocating more CO's for the rest of us.


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant.
So ahc resumed co allocation. From past visa grant we can see that waiting period Between file sent to final Decision and visa grant has much reduced. 

This is great news. 
I guess ahc will allocate co only additional docs needed or directly give visa.


----------



## Maha240606

Sandhu86 said:


> Hello Everyone !
> I'm a silent follower of this blog from last 4-5 months. Just wanna share a good news with everyone. My partner got a CO today & she got a visa today as-well. No wait for final decision. I think everyone should be happy who applied in 2014.
> DOL-7/01/2014


Hi,

Ur application is paper or online??


----------



## Maha240606

Sandhu86 said:


> Hello Everyone !
> I'm a silent follower of this blog from last 4-5 months. Just wanna share a good news with everyone. My partner got a CO today & she got a visa today as-well. No wait for final decision. I think everyone should be happy who applied in 2014.
> DOL-7/01/2014


Congrats on ur visa grant.. .. Hope AHC maintains same speed for all


----------



## £!v!

Sandhu86 said:


> Hello Everyone !
> I'm a silent follower of this blog from last 4-5 months. Just wanna share a good news with everyone. My partner got a CO today & she got a visa today as-well. No wait for final decision. I think everyone should be happy who applied in 2014.
> DOL-7/01/2014


Congoo Sandhu... Gud luck for ur future... ☺ could you plz tell us if the CO asked for any documents after you have applied... e cept the medicals... and was your partner's passport ready before your marriage or you ppl applied fo it aftrwardz!!!! Thankz in advance...


----------



## Maha240606

Becky,

I have a small doubt. U have any idea if any of the online applicants have been granted the visa?


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> I have a small doubt. U have any idea if any of the online applicants have been granted the visa?


Unfortunately none of the online applications have been granted visa yet. First online application in line for the approval is Surpreet. Hope she gets it soon.
Hope this helps. Good Luck to all waiting.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MeeP

Sandhu86 said:


> Hello Everyone !
> I'm a silent follower of this blog from last 4-5 months. Just wanna share a good news with everyone. My partner got a CO today & she got a visa today as-well. No wait for final decision. I think everyone should be happy who applied in 2014.
> DOL-7/01/2014



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unbelievable....
Congrats Sandhu...


----------



## Akshita

Hi Sandhu86

Did u wife receieve any call from ahc informing co allocation?? And did the co interviewed her?? Was there any special considerTion

Any other jan applicant who gt their visa??


----------



## Sandhu86

Maha240606 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ur application is paper or online??


paper


----------



## Sandhu86

£!v! said:


> Congoo Sandhu... Gud luck for ur future... ☺ could you plz tell us if the CO asked for any documents after you have applied... e cept the medicals... and was your partner's passport ready before your marriage or you ppl applied fo it aftrwardz!!!! Thankz in advance... [/QUOTE
> My partner got a call from the CO today. She asked some identification questions & checked some details about the marriage. Then she asked that why we took so long to apply for the visa after marriage. Which my wife explained to the CO that we got married in FEB 2013, but her husband got his PR in Nov2013, then it took us 2 months to get all the paper work.Then CO said we need to submit a new PC, because the old one has been expired. But we already submitted a new PC few days back, because me & my partner knew it has been expired. So my partner told the CO that we have already submitted the PC on 26th Aug & we have a confirmation letter that ur department received it. Then CO said to my wife that her Medical is going to expire in Oct, so she will try to process this file as ASAP. So first she will check all the details & let us know.
> After 30 min. my wife got a call back from the CO that visa has been granted. But she must move to Australia before 12/10/2014


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey everyone
My medical is gonna expire on 15oct. Should i remind my CO about this so that he will finalise my case asap..


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey everyone
My medical is gonna expire on 15oct. Should i remind my CO about this so that he will finalise my case asap..


----------



## nmk452

HI all,
Today I went for my PCC and guess what they gave me my PCC on the spot.........I couldn't believe when she told me that could you please wait for 10-15 min. and i give you your PCC.........

I fill so good after long time ....I can see light from the sky....... it's not that far now..............
looking forward for the grant...........thanks Becky for your time and guideline......


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey everyone
> My medical is gonna expire on 15oct. Should i remind my CO about this so that he will finalise my case asap..


I think you should give your case officer a call. It could do the trick 
Call them on Monday plus it's been long enough for your application to be waiting in the final queue. 
Although, the Initial entry date is the expiry date of either your medicals or PCC whichever expires first. What is the date of issue for your PCC and medicals?
Hope this helps.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



nmk452 said:


> HI all,
> Today I went for my PCC and guess what they gave me my PCC on the spot.........I couldn't believe when she told me that could you please wait for 10-15 min. and i give you your PCC.........
> 
> I fill so good after long time ....I can see light from the sky....... it's not that far now..............
> looking forward for the grant...........thanks Becky for your time and guideline......


No worries, happy to help 
Yaaay!!! Congratulations nmk, good to know you didn't have to sweat much for the PCC. I'm hoping for same day issuance of my PCC ray2:
Thank you for updating us. Have you submitted the PCC to AHC? or are going to do it on Monday? Asking so that I'll update your details in the SS 
Hope you get your visa soon. 
Good Luck!! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> I think you should give your case officer a call. It could do the trick
> Call them on Monday plus it's been long enough for your application to be waiting in the final queue.
> Although, the Initial entry date is the expiry date of either your medicals or PCC whichever expires first. What is the date of issue for your PCC and medicals?
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
She already told me that my case will be finalise by the end of this month. Is this will be fine to give her a call and remind her that my medical is going to be expire in Oct. ??
I went for medical on 15Oct2013. And submitted my passport in vfs for pcc in australia in 18 oct and got my passport back on 1 nov 2013.

Becky advice me dear should i request my CO for a speedy grant because i need to make travel arrangments,, packing n all. 
Will it be fine as i talked to her few days back she told me it will be finalise by the end of this month.
Thanks in advance
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> She already told me that my case will be finalise by the end of this month. Is this will be fine to give her a call and remind her that my medical is going to be expire in Oct. ??
> I went for medical on 15Oct2013. And submitted my passport in vfs for pcc in australia in 18 oct and got my passport back on 1 nov 2013.
> 
> Becky advice me dear should i request my CO for a speedy grant because i need to make travel arrangments,, packing n all.
> Will it be fine as i talked to her few days back she told me it will be finalise by the end of this month.
> Thanks in advance
> Surpreet


Hey Surpreet,

I think there is no harm in reminding your case officer of your medicals' expiry date. I had to remind my case officer of my PCC's expiry date 1 and a half in advance to avoid any possible delays and here I am still stuck in the procedure of trying to get a new PCC.

So I'd say Go For It!! Call her as there are hundreds of files these officers go through everyday and I'm sure it's not possible for them to remember each and every applicant's details.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> Hey Surpreet,
> 
> I think there is no harm in reminding your case officer of your medicals' expiry date. I had to remind my case officer of my PCC's expiry date 1 and a half in advance to avoid any possible delays and here I am still stuck in the procedure of trying to get a new PCC.
> 
> So I'd say Go For It!! Call her as there are hundreds of files these officers go through everyday and I'm sure it's not possible for them to remember each and every applicant's details.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Fine darl.
I will surely call her on monday. 
Hope it may lead a quick grant email.
Thanx for your reply


----------



## Surpreet kaur

U know wat becky,, again i have to argue with these operatrs. 
I dont know why they cant tranfer our calls to our COs. Why they need to make excuses...
Anyways,, i vill call them on monday..


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Fine darl.
> I will surely call her on monday.
> Hope it may lead a quick grant email.
> Thanx for your reply





Surpreet kaur said:


> U know wat becky,, again i have to argue with these operatrs.
> I dont know why they cant tranfer our calls to our COs. Why they need to make excuses...
> Anyways,, i vill call them on monday..


No worries, happy to help!
I am always polite but very stern when speaking to the operators. Tell them that you need to speak to the case officer to find out whether or not you'll be asked to undergo medicals again as your reports are expiring soon.

I did the same and the operator transferred my call to my case officer.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

nmk452 said:


> HI all,
> Today I went for my PCC and guess what they gave me my PCC on the spot.........I couldn't believe when she told me that could you please wait for 10-15 min. and i give you your PCC.........
> 
> I fill so good after long time ....I can see light from the sky....... it's not that far now..............
> looking forward for the grant...........thanks Becky for your time and guideline......


Congrats nmk few days left for visa grant now. I told you you will get on same day ....

regards
mithi


----------



## nmk452

Becky26 said:


> No worries, happy to help
> Yaaay!!! Congratulations nmk, good to know you didn't have to sweat much for the PCC. I'm hoping for same day issuance of my PCC ray2:
> Thank you for updating us. Have you submitted the PCC to AHC? or are going to do it on Monday? Asking so that I'll update your details in the SS
> Hope you get your visa soon.
> Good Luck!! :thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
Yaaap that was unbelievable.....she said main reason was I had my passport renew two weeks ago so they don't have to check with police station this and that so they just give me straight away

No, I haven't submit yet because of notary, i will do it tomorrow and send email Sunday to my CO.......:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



nmk452 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Yaaap that was unbelievable.....she said main reason was I had my passport renew two weeks ago so they don't have to check with police station this and that so they just give me straight away
> 
> No, I haven't submit yet because of notary, i will do it tomorrow and send email Sunday to my CO.......:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hey nmk,

Thank you for your reply 
That means I will be able to get my PCC on the same day too because I will be going to the PSK the next day I receive my passport 
Please do let us know when you submit the PCC so I can update the SS. Good Luck! 
Wish you a speedy grant :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Hi becky , 
Can you please tell CO allocation resumed or not ? You are following other forums , anything new ?


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



dron said:


> Hi becky ,
> Can you please tell CO allocation resumed or not ? You are following other forums , anything new ?


Hey dron,

No news unfortunately, many others are getting very impatient and feel like fish out of water. I can understand why everyone is losing their calm now. This is ridiculous!!
I just hope AHC starts allocating case officers from next week onwards and grants the visas without a month's or even longer wait in the final queue.
Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
I talked to my hubby regarding calling my co on monday
He said that she have already told me on phone call that our case will be decided by the end of this month that means she might know about our medical expiry date.
He advised me to wait rather to give a call to a co coz she might will not like it. 
Any advice on this dear
Thanx in advance


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> I talked to my hubby regarding calling my co on monday
> He said that she have already told me on phone call that our case will be decided by the end of this month that means she might know about our medical expiry date.
> He advised me to wait rather to give a call to a co coz she might will not like it.
> Any advice on this dear
> Thanx in advance


I stand by what I suggested earlier. Do what you think and decide is the best thing to do in your current situation  Hope this helps.
Good Luck!! And hope the coming week brings you your grant.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## dhriti

Hello becky
I have lodged my application on 14 feb 2014. Submitted all documents including pcc. I am in the 31st week after lodgement. When can I expect a co?

Thank u
dhriti


----------



## dhriti

*details*

I was pregnant when I lodged my application ie on 14th feb 2014. Got an email in the last week of march for my medicals. But I had already submitted my medicals during lodgement,I did my medicals in dec 2013 during the processing of my husbands PR. Included my daughter as migrating dependent and submitted her birth certificate passport details n medicals in the 1st week of may. I havent paid her fees yet as my agent told me to pay fees aftr the co is assigned. Hoping fr a co asap.


----------



## rajella_1988

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> I talked to my hubby regarding calling my co on monday
> He said that she have already told me on phone call that our case will be decided by the end of this month that means she might know about our medical expiry date.
> He advised me to wait rather to give a call to a co coz she might will not like it.
> Any advice on this dear
> Thanx in advance


Hey surpreet
Hope you are well. As per calling your CO there is no need to scared to call them. My partner called them after every two days period to remind them. One day before she got emailed saying your case will be finilized in end of this month. Next morning a different case officer send us a grant letter. So my advice is no need to hesitate. Ask your partner to call them this way is more effective. I didn't even call them once, my partner does call them all the time. It's works for me, I wish you got your grant on Monday. Good luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajella_1988

*Waiting for a good news from you Becky*

Hey Dear
How r u doing today. Please tell me you got your new passport and Pcc. Just kidding so how far you r from your grant Becky. Should be expect your grant next week any day?? Wish you luck that you got ur visa on Monday as soon as AHC opens.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Surpreet kaur

rajella_1988 said:


> Hey surpreet
> Hope you are well. As per calling your CO there is no need to scared to call them. My partner called them after every two days period to remind them. One day before she got emailed saying your case will be finilized in end of this month. Next morning a different case officer send us a grant letter. So my advice is no need to hesitate. Ask your partner to call them this way is more effective. I didn't even call them once, my partner does call them all the time. It's works for me, I wish you got your grant on Monday. Good luck:fingerscrossed:


Yeah man
I think you are right. I will talk to my husband regarding this. 
I just want to know which CO sent you the email that you gonna get your grant by the end of this month and which CO sent you the grant letter. 
Also, did your partner talked to your CO everytime..?
You can private mag me the names of COs.
Sory if i am asking so many question. 
Waiting for your reply
Thanks in advance
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



dhriti said:


> Hello becky
> I have lodged my application on 14 feb 2014. Submitted all documents including pcc. I am in the 31st week after lodgement. When can I expect a co?
> 
> Thank u
> dhriti





dhriti said:


> I was pregnant when I lodged my application ie on 14th feb 2014. Got an email in the last week of march for my medicals. But I had already submitted my medicals during lodgement,I did my medicals in dec 2013 during the processing of my husbands PR. Included my daughter as migrating dependent and submitted her birth certificate passport details n medicals in the 1st week of may. I havent paid her fees yet as my agent told me to pay fees aftr the co is assigned. Hoping fr a co asap.


Hey dhriti,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per AHC New Delhi website case officer allocation is taking 35-36 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
Currently AHC is allocating case officers to January 2014 applications and it's happening VERY slowly so you might have to wait for a little longer to get a case officer.

Once the case officer is allocated (if there are no complications) processing happens fairly quickly. You can see the trends in the SS. 
The case officer sends the file to the final queue after assessing it. As per SS, AHC is taking about 30-45 days since DOQ to approve the visa.
Roughly it takes about 2 months maximum to get the visa after case officer is allocated.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



rajella_1988 said:


> Hey Dear
> How r u doing today. Please tell me you got your new passport and Pcc. Just kidding so how far you r from your grant Becky. Should be expect your grant next week any day?? Wish you luck that you got ur visa on Monday as soon as AHC opens.:fingerscrossed:


Hey rajella,

I'm still the same as I was when we last spoke, waiting.....:frusty::frusty::smash::smash:
Still waiting for the passport. The agent said it should be dispatched sometime early next week. Praying for that ray:ray:

So don't really know how far the grant is....hate my life right now.
Hope you're doing well. Take Care!
Have a lovely weekend. Thank you for checking up on me 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rajella_1988

Surpreet kaur said:


> Yeah man
> I think you are right. I will talk to my husband regarding this.
> I just want to know which CO sent you the email that you gonna get your grant by the end of this month and which CO sent you the grant letter.
> Also, did your partner talked to your CO everytime..?
> You can private mag me the names of COs.
> Sory if i am asking so many question.
> Waiting for your reply
> Thanks in advance
> Surpreet


Hey surpreet
CO I'd on main SS who sends email regarding you would get your grant end of this month was- 21.
CO I'd on main SS who sends me the grant letter was- 16.
I would mention my case officer and your co was same who sends our file for final decision.
And yes she always made her way to talk to my CO somehow.
Hope this help for you
Regard 
Raj


----------



## rajella_1988

Becky26 said:


> Hey rajella,
> 
> I'm still the same as I was when we last spoke, waiting.....:frusty::frusty::smash::smash:
> Still waiting for the passport. The agent said it should be dispatched sometime early next week. Praying for that ray:ray:
> 
> So don't really know how far the grant is....hate my life right now.
> Hope you're doing well. Take Care!
> Have a lovely weekend. Thank you for checking up on me
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky
Be strong, it's not too far now. Life is awesome so don't hate it. I would say after get your passport next week, you no need to wait to go in final queue. As we can see AHC granting some of visa without putting in final queue. And you already wait long enough so we can expect it as soon as you submit all the documents. Be happy , it's gonna be fun life ahead


----------



## Surpreet kaur

rajella_1988 said:


> Hey surpreet
> CO I'd on main SS who sends email regarding you would get your grant end of this month was- 21.
> CO I'd on main SS who sends me the grant letter was- 16.
> I would mention my case officer and your co was same who sends our file for final decision.
> And yes she always made her way to talk to my CO somehow.
> Hope this help for you
> Regard
> Raj


Hey
Thanx man
Actually code 21 CO is the CO who are asking me to wait till the end of this month.
I can see you got the grant letter fron the 3rd CO. 
I think i should give her a call on monday as remind her that my medical is gonna expire in 15 oct and pcc is gonna expire on 18 oct 
So i need my grant soon so that i can reach before my medical expire and need to do certain arrangements..
Thanks dear
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

rajella_1988 said:


> Hey Becky
> Be strong, it's not too far now. Life is awesome so don't hate it. I would say after get your passport next week, you no need to wait to go in final queue. As we can see AHC granting some of visa without putting in final queue. And you already wait long enough so we can expect it as soon as you submit all the documents. Be happy , it's gonna be fun life ahead


Thank you for the motivating post rajella. I know life is awesome but mine doesn't feel very awesome right now  10 months without husband don't seems very awesome :Cry::Cry:
Maybe once my passport comes or my visa application moves forward leading to a grant, then life will definitely get better.
Thanks again for your post. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rajella_1988

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey
> Thanx man
> Actually code 21 CO is the CO who are asking me to wait till the end of this month.
> I can see you got the grant letter fron the 3rd CO.
> I think i should give her a call on monday as remind her that my medical is gonna expire in 15 oct and pcc is gonna expire on 18 oct
> So i need my grant soon so that i can reach before my medical expire and need to do certain arrangements..
> Thanks dear
> Regards
> Surpreet


Happy to help surpreet, hope this helps.


----------



## rajella_1988

Becky26 said:


> Thank you for the motivating post rajella. I know life is awesome but mine doesn't feel very awesome right now  10 months without husband don't seems very awesome :Cry::Cry:
> Maybe once my passport comes or my visa application moves forward leading to a grant, then life will definitely get better.
> Thanks again for your post.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Don't you worry I can see your grant letter on its way lol. Enjoy your time


----------



## Arvi_krish

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> She already told me that my case will be finalise by the end of this month. Is this will be fine to give her a call and remind her that my medical is going to be expire in Oct. ??
> I went for medical on 15Oct2013. And submitted my passport in vfs for pcc in australia in 18 oct and got my passport back on 1 nov 2013.
> 
> Becky advice me dear should i request my CO for a speedy grant because i need to make travel arrangments,, packing n all.
> Will it be fine as i talked to her few days back she told me it will be finalise by the end of this month.
> Thanks in advance
> Surpreet


Hi surpreet,

Y PCC from Australia? I am confused... i just got PCC from India..


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi surpreet,
> 
> Y PCC from Australia? I am confused... i just got PCC from India..


Actually i submitted my passport for indian pcc in vfs in australia. I was on a visitor visa and my husband got his CO allocated to his permanent residenc application n he asked us for my medical n pcc and as i was in australia it was easy for me to go for a medical and pcc overthere only


----------



## dhriti

Sure becky... thank u !!


----------



## nmk452

Becky26 said:


> No worries, happy to help
> Yaaay!!! Congratulations nmk, good to know you didn't have to sweat much for the PCC. I'm hoping for same day issuance of my PCC ray2:
> Thank you for updating us. Have you submitted the PCC to AHC? or are going to do it on Monday? Asking so that I'll update your details in the SS
> Hope you get your visa soon.
> Good Luck!! :thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
I sent my PCC to the case officer today..............lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Hr2211

Hi Becky, 

Wish you get ur visa by Tomorrow ... Can't wait to see my name on your WALL OF FAME. please upload new prediction list. I eagerly waiting for new prediction list every Sunday! 

Regards.. 
Hiral


----------



## letstalk

Just wanted to know what is average time for partner visa??


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



dhriti said:


> Sure becky... thank u !!


All done!  You can view your details in the main SS by clicking on the link mentioned below:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
Thanks for filling the SS update form 
Please do feel free to ask when you have questions. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



nmk452 said:


> Hi Becky,
> I sent my PCC to the case officer today..............lane:lane:lane:lane:


Great!! Thanks for letting us know. 
I have updated your details now. Hope this helps. 
Good Luck! Wish you a speedy grant :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



Hr2211 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Wish you get ur visa by Tomorrow ... Can't wait to see my name on your WALL OF FAME. please upload new prediction list. I eagerly waiting for new prediction list every Sunday!
> 
> Regards..
> Hiral


Hey Hiral,

Thank you for your kind wishes 
I post the updated new prediction list on Sunday night, so tonight it'll be up.
Hope this helps and wish you a speedy grant. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

letstalk said:


> Just wanted to know what is average time for partner visa??


AHC New Delhi's indicative processing time frame for partner (309/100) visa application is 8-11 months and DIBP's global processing time frame is 12 months.
Below is the link from AHC"s website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 3rd Week of September 2014*

Hey Guys!

Welcoming the 3rd week of September 2014, 4 more to go before the list turns green. I hope AHC grants all these visas and start with the case officer allocation for the January 2014 applications, it's been a long wait.
Below is the updated prediction list:-

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
sangeeta hans--------------33---------------------------281lane:
tikna------------------------66--------------------------263
ani25588-------------------30--------------------------237lane:
vsoni88---------------------29--------------------------300lane:
nairdh-----------------------33--------------------------301lane:
rajella_1988----------------32---------------------------260lane:
Surpreet kaur---------------39---------------------------265
Pari A-----------------------26----------------------------259lane:
Biroh------------------------21----------------------------282lane:
KG_AUS--------------------24----------------------------257
Sydney87-------------------06---------------------------243lane:
Human1234----------------10---------------------------279
mithi1988------------------N/A--------------------------265lane:

Good luck to everyone waiting. Have a wonderful week ahead :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

hey becky

wts up on your side??

good luck for your passport and pcc..

do share your update with us!!!eagerly waiting for good news from you!!

rgds 
sangeeta


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



sangeeta hans said:


> hey becky
> 
> wts up on your side??
> 
> good luck for your passport and pcc..
> 
> do share your update with us!!!eagerly waiting for good news from you!!
> 
> rgds
> sangeeta


Hey sangeeta,

Hope you're doing well 
I'm still waiting for my passport. Don't know when it's going to be dispatched in the post by the RPO :noidea: 
New week definitely brings new hopes along with it. So hoping that there will be some progress at least on the RPO's front. Let's see how fruitful this weeks turns out to be.
Thank you for checking up on me 

Hope you're enjoying the packing and shopping 
Take Care! Have a great week ahead 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Welcoming the 3rd week of September 2014, 4 more to go before the list turns green. I hope AHC grants all these visas and start with the case officer allocation for the January 2014 applications, it's been a long wait.
> Below is the updated prediction list:-
> 
> *SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
> sangeeta hans--------------33---------------------------281lane:
> tikna------------------------66--------------------------263
> ani25588-------------------30--------------------------237lane:
> vsoni88---------------------29--------------------------300lane:
> nairdh-----------------------33--------------------------301lane:
> rajella_1988----------------32---------------------------260lane:
> Surpreet kaur---------------39---------------------------265
> Pari A-----------------------26----------------------------259lane:
> Biroh------------------------21----------------------------282lane:
> KG_AUS--------------------24----------------------------257
> Sydney87-------------------06---------------------------243lane:
> Human1234----------------10---------------------------279
> mithi1988------------------N/A--------------------------265lane:
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting. Have a wonderful week ahead :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


good luck to all who are in waiting list...only few are left now!!!fingers crossed!!!

upcoming week will going to prove the golden one for all of you!!!lane:

and surpreet dont get dishearten..your good time will start at any moment so relax and take care of urslf!
rgds 
sangeeta


----------



## sangeeta hans

Becky26 said:


> Hey sangeeta,
> 
> Hope you're doing well
> I'm still waiting for my passport. Don't know when it's going to be dispatched in the post by the RPO :noidea:
> New week definitely brings new hopes along with it. So hoping that there will be some progress at least on the RPO's front. Let's see how fruitful this weeks turns out to be.
> Thank you for checking up on me
> 
> Hope you're enjoying the packing and shopping
> Take Care! Have a great week ahead
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hey becky

praying from core of my heart...

i wish you will reach oz before your birthday,, and have a party blast there!!!

lots of love and good wishes


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



sangeeta hans said:


> hey becky
> 
> praying from core of my heart...
> 
> i wish you will reach oz before your birthday,, and have a party blast there!!!
> 
> lots of love and good wishes


Thanks a lot darl! I hope so too  would be the best birthday present 
Will keep you and the others updated 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hr2211

Hi All,

Best of luck who are eagerly waiting for their visa grants. 

I have question to ask, when I call to Delhi Immigration they have machine answer no operator actually speak me. please advise where I can call to confirm about why I didn't receive reply email of my inquiry regarding change of address of my partner.

Thanks,
Regards,
Hiral


----------



## Becky26

Hr2211 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Best of luck who are eagerly waiting for their visa grants.
> 
> I have question to ask, when I call to Delhi Immigration they have machine answer no operator actually speak me. please advise where I can call to confirm about why I didn't receive reply email of my inquiry regarding change of address of my partner.
> 
> Thanks,
> Regards,
> Hiral


Hey Hiral,

When you call AHC, as soon as the recorded message starts playing, press 1 and 2 immediately without listening to any of the recording. That will place you in the queue and once you reach the front of the queue an operator will answer your call.
Let me know if you have more questions. Hope this helps.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Matterhorn

Hi,

I had applied for my wife's parter visa DOL 10 Jan 2014, paper application.
But we have not received any update from immigration department regarding CO allocation.

Are there any other 10 Jan 2014 applicants here?

Thanks,
Matterhorn


----------



## Maha240606

Hi,

Any grants or Co allocations today?? GOD y AHC has become slow


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Nthing todayyyyyy,,,,
Waiting,,,,,,,,,,,
We are in week 35 now


----------



## Maha240606

harmanbeer singh said:


> Nthing todayyyyyy,,,,
> Waiting,,,,,,,,,,,
> We are in week 35 now


This is 36th week.. 35 weeks over..


----------



## Melbn1

*Hi Matterhorn*



Matterhorn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for my wife's parter visa DOL 10 Jan 2014, paper application.
> But we have not received any update from immigration department regarding CO allocation.
> 
> Are there any other 10 Jan 2014 applicants here?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matterhorn


My wife's visa DOL is same. We have not heard from them as well.
She even called today to AHC but same reply. Hoping to get CO this
Week as 36 weeks completed already. 
Thanks.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Matterhorn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for my wife's parter visa DOL 10 Jan 2014, paper application.
> But we have not received any update from immigration department regarding CO allocation.
> 
> Are there any other 10 Jan 2014 applicants here?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matterhorn


Hey Matterhorn,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per AHC New Delhi website case officer allocation is taking 35-36 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Not sure why AHC is taking longer than the time frame that is mentioned on their website :confused2::confused2: We all are hoping for the best and praying that case officer allocations should kick start very shortly.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Please God,, i beg you 
Do some miracles for all waiting for grants and CO allocation.
Its been too long now.


----------



## Matterhorn

Thanks Becky! I have updated the spreadsheet with my details. We had submitted all docs like PCC, medicals, proof of communication with the main application itself. So we were never contacted by the department for any additional documents.


----------



## sandz03

Becky26 said:


> *Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!! I guess sometimes we must take a stand and question our case officers when needed
> Must've gotten scared when you lost it....hahaha
> 
> Many Many Congratulations mate!!!!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> So happy for you....wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words and your continuous prayers, I'm sure one day I will be able to give you all the good news ray2:ray2:
> 
> Hope your partner has a safe and fun flight. Take Care and God Bless You!
> Thanks for sharing the good news with us.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


Good morning Becky, 
Hope all is well with you.
Thank you for your kind post. 
Sorry for not able to get back to you any earlier, my work got busier all of a sudden.
Anyways my wife got back to me end of August, and loving life at the moment.
I still keep praying for your re-union especially and the rest of the forum members who are eagerly waiting to hear about their visa grants.
I am always reachable and you know that, so kindly let me know if I could be of any help to you.
Take care and We are eagerly awaiting to hear your good news!!
Cheers
Sandz.


----------



## Pari A

Hey becky and all
How have you all been,
Am good settling down with life here and happy like on top of the world to be with hub.applied for Medicare and bank accounts all done 
Any news from rpo becky when are they dispatching your passport this seems to be hights now. Please do follow up about your passport and prayers yet going on for you and all to get their visa grant soon.
Supreet ur in my prayers too .

Kind regards
Pari As


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Matterhorn said:


> Thanks Becky! I have updated the spreadsheet with my details. We had submitted all docs like PCC, medicals, proof of communication with the main application itself. So we were never contacted by the department for any additional documents.


Hey Matterhorn,

Thank you for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your details to the main SS now. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
Wish you a speedy grant. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



sandz03 said:


> Good morning Becky,
> Hope all is well with you.
> Thank you for your kind post.
> Sorry for not able to get back to you any earlier, my work got busier all of a sudden.
> Anyways my wife got back to me end of August, and loving life at the moment.
> I still keep praying for your re-union especially and the rest of the forum members who are eagerly waiting to hear about their visa grants.
> I am always reachable and you know that, so kindly let me know if I could be of any help to you.
> Take care and We are eagerly awaiting to hear your good news!!
> Cheers
> Sandz.


Hey Sandz!

Please! You don't need to be sorry for anything, I know life can get busy 
I'm doing ok, hope you are enjoying life with the wife...hahaha! 

Thank you for letting us know your wife made it to Australia safe and sound. Thank you for your continuous prayers and encouraging post and keeping a check on me. I hope GOD will answer all of our prayers one day 
Thank you so much for offering me your help, I really appreciate it and will stay in touch and will share if there is any update and/or when the good news comes.

Hope you have a great week ahead! Thanks again for your post.
Take Care!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Akshita

*yipieeeeee*

Hi guys

I got a call from ahc tday and was allocated a co......yipieeeeee:flypig::cheer2::bowl:


----------



## Akshita

*woooowww*

I juz checked my mail box received the golden mail three minutes ago....cant believe Jan applicants we r very luckyy.....


----------



## Becky26

Pari A said:


> Hey becky and all
> How have you all been,
> Am good settling down with life here and happy like on top of the world to be with hub.applied for Medicare and bank accounts all done
> Any news from rpo becky when are they dispatching your passport this seems to be hights now. Please do follow up about your passport and prayers yet going on for you and all to get their visa grant soon.
> Supreet ur in my prayers too .
> 
> Kind regards
> Pari As


Hey Pari A,

I'm ok darl! How are you? 
Hope you are enjoying Australia and life together with your partner. I'm still waiting to receive my passport. I can't really do anything but to wait and pray that I receive it soon.
Thank you for checking up on me and continuously praying for me, I appreciate your time writing this post.

Hope you're well, have a great week ahead.
Take Care! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey ak****a
Congrats to uh dear


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Ak****a said:


> I juz checked my mail box received the golden mail three minutes ago....cant believe Jan applicants we r very luckyy.....


*OH MY GOD!!! Another grant on the same day as case officer allocation!!!!
No doubt January 2014 applicants are in for a wonderful treat from AHC 
Yiiiiiipppiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!
Many Many Congratulations Ak****a!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :drum::drum::drum::drum:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a great life ahead. Thank you so much for sharing this great news with us.

Hope you have a safe and fun trip to Australia.
Have a wonderful day!!!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*SS Update*



Ak****a said:


> I juz checked my mail box received the golden mail three minutes ago....cant believe Jan applicants we r very luckyy.....


Also can you please fill the SS Update Form with your case officer and visa grant details  
Below is the link to the update form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Thanks for your help. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## dhriti

Congratulations ak****a.. happy for u !!! Hope all feb applicants also get their visas soon !!


----------



## Melbn1

*Hi Akshta..*



Ak****a said:


> I juz checked my mail box received the golden mail three minutes ago....cant believe Jan applicants we r very luckyy.....



CONGRATS Ak****a.. Have a good life ahead. Could you please tell me what was your
DOL.
Thanks


----------



## Maha240606

Melbn1 said:


> CONGRATS Ak****a.. Have a good life ahead. Could you please tell me what was your
> DOL.
> Thanks


Congrats Ak****a....

Becky,

As far as we see the grants, its mainly concentrated around Delhi and Chandigarh.. Im very much tensed now as no online applicants are getting visas/CO allocations


----------



## Akshita

Thankx Becky supreet dhriti dron melb1 maha...
n guys dun worry n dun get tensed happy days are not far off


----------



## Maha240606

Ak****a said:


> Thankx Becky supreet dhriti dron melb1 maha...
> n guys dun worry n dun get tensed happy days are not far off


Ak****a,

Wat questions were u asked by ur CO?


----------



## £!v!

Ak****a said:


> I juz checked my mail box received the golden mail three minutes ago....cant believe Jan applicants we r very luckyy.....


Wowwwww.... soo lucky.... congo dear...ol d best too.. ☺👍


----------



## Akshita

*hi Maha*



Maha240606 said:


> Ak****a,
> 
> Wat questions were u asked by ur CO?


hi
no ques were asked from me...i have already given proofs of watsaap,mail, call records etc of past 5 years may be dats y they never asked me


----------



## 496402-dron

So as per past visa grants we can conclude that AHC will grant visa on same day if no more documents required. 
I think this is great job they are doing. 
At least killer waiting time between CO allocation, file sent for final decision and visa grant has reduced much better than previous applicants.


----------



## Maha240606

I called AHC today and asked y the CO is not yet allocated since its 36th week. For that the operator was like, the CO allocation time frame is increased from 36-37 weeks.. Really?? Then asked when will I be allocated. She was like at present there are bulk of applications and currently allocating CO for Jan 1st applicants.. 2 weeks back wen I called they said till Jan 6th applicants have been allocated CO.. Lots of discrepancies..


----------



## studkabir

Maha240606 said:


> I called AHC today and asked y the CO is not yet allocated since its 36th week. For that the operator was like, the CO allocation time frame is increased from 36-37 weeks.. Really?? Then asked when will I be allocated. She was like at present there are bulk of applications and currently allocating CO for Jan 1st applicants.. 2 weeks back wen I called they said till Jan 6th applicants have been allocated CO.. Lots of discrepancies..


First of all congratulations for your visa grant. Maha today Ak****a was assigned a case officer and was a granted a visa and her date of lodgement was 14th January 2014 so I don't understand what the operator is going on about.


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> First of all congratulations for your visa grant. Maha today Ak****a was assigned a case officer and was a granted a visa and her date of lodgement was 14th January 2014 so I don't understand what the operator is going on about.


Agree with studkabir. Operators don't have any idea as to what goes on inside AHC may it be case officer allocation or final queuing or the final visa grant.
Hope this helps. You visa is not too far away as per the current trends of AHC.
Good Luck!! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

hey everybody
Hope you all doing good.. Thank you so much God
I got my visa today..flying on sunday. So happy.. 
Thanks everybody for the support and gesture. My prayers are with you all. 
Cant explain my feelings right now. 
Becky keep updating your case. N i will be remain in touch to everybody here. 
Kind regards
Surpreet


----------



## Maha240606

Surpreet kaur said:


> hey everybody
> Hope you all doing good.. Thank you so much God
> I got my visa today..flying on sunday. So happy..
> Thanks everybody for the support and gesture. My prayers are with you all.
> Cant explain my feelings right now.
> Becky keep updating your case. N i will be remain in touch to everybody here.
> Kind regards
> Surpreet


Yeppie.. Congrats Surpreet.. First online applicant to get visa... So happy for u... Tc of ur hubby and keep in touch.. Ur based on Melbourne or Sydney??


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Maha240606 said:


> Yeppie.. Congrats Surpreet.. First online applicant to get visa... So happy for u... Tc of ur hubby and keep in touch.. Ur based on Melbourne or Sydney??


Thank you so much for your wishes. Will be in melb.. 
Hope you gt CO allicated and visa grant same day.


----------



## Maha240606

Surpreet kaur said:


> Thank you so much for your wishes. Will be in melb..
> Hope you gt CO allicated and visa grant same day.


Thanks Surpreet.. I will also be in Melbourne.. Inbox me ur address.. We will keep in touch


----------



## 496402-dron

Many Congratulations for visa grant


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Surpreet kaur said:


> hey everybody
> Hope you all doing good.. Thank you so much God
> I got my visa today..flying on sunday. So happy..
> Thanks everybody for the support and gesture. My prayers are with you all.
> Cant explain my feelings right now.
> Becky keep updating your case. N i will be remain in touch to everybody here.
> Kind regards
> Surpreet


*Many Many Congratulations Surpreet!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead 
Thank you for updating us.
Wish you a safe and fun flight to Australia.
Have nice evening!!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Maha240606 said:


> Thanks Surpreet.. I will also be in Melbourne.. Inbox me ur address.. We will keep in touch


I have sent u private msg.. U can chk


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Thanx a lot dron and becky..


----------



## Maha240606

Surpreet kaur said:


> I have sent u private msg.. U can chk


Ya checked.. I too have inboxed my address..


----------



## mithi1988

Congrats surpreet ... have a happy reunion


----------



## ravishmodi

Congo Surpreet for getting ur visa. Hope more online visas are granted soon.


----------



## ravishmodi

Hi becky hope u r dng good. I am following everything on this forum quietly but not so active here. I hope u get ur passport soon and u get ur visa soon. M praying for my visa so i can b with my wife soon.


----------



## KG_AUS

Surpreet kaur said:


> hey everybody
> Hope you all doing good.. Thank you so much God
> I got my visa today..flying on sunday. So happy..
> Thanks everybody for the support and gesture. My prayers are with you all.
> Cant explain my feelings right now.
> Becky keep updating your case. N i will be remain in touch to everybody here.
> Kind regards
> Surpreet


My hearty wishes Supreet!!


----------



## Becky26

ravishmodi said:


> Hi becky hope u r dng good. I am following everything on this forum quietly but not so active here. I hope u get ur passport soon and u get ur visa soon. M praying for my visa so i can b with my wife soon.


Hey ravishmodi,

Thank you for your kind wishes  
Good Luck and wish you a speedy grant! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

Surpreet kaur said:


> hey everybody
> Hope you all doing good.. Thank you so much God
> I got my visa today..flying on sunday. So happy..
> Thanks everybody for the support and gesture. My prayers are with you all.
> Cant explain my feelings right now.
> Becky keep updating your case. N i will be remain in touch to everybody here.
> Kind regards
> Surpreet


Hello surpreet. 

Congratulations for getting your visa today and a happy reunion.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## netgnus

Hey supreet 

Good luck on your visa finally you got it . You waited long enough now you can be United with your husband. Be happy I might see you Melbourne .Have a blast wait for all of us we won't be long


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Thanks to all for ur lovely wishes


----------



## sangeeta hans

hey congrats surpreet ,,finally so happy for you!!! 
have a blast ..enjoy ur tym in melbourne


----------



## Surpreet kaur

sangeeta hans said:


> hey congrats surpreet ,,finally so happy for you!!!
> have a blast ..enjoy ur tym in melbourne


Thnkew so much dear


----------



## rajella_1988

*Congratulation*

Many many congratulation to you surpreet. I was waiting for your visa grant. Have a happy life ahead with your partner. God bless you


----------



## Surpreet kaur

rajella_1988 said:


> Many many congratulation to you surpreet. I was waiting for your visa grant. Have a happy life ahead with your partner. God bless you


Thank you very much. God bless you, your partner and the baby
When are going back ..?


----------



## sangeeta hans

hey becky
i have something to tell u 

pls call PSK customer care no, n enquire about ur dispatch of ur ppt.

one of my friend is going through the same problem,she calld dere n solved her problem!!so you also give it a try!! may be it works for u!! n let us knw

rgds 
sangeeta


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!!!*



sangeeta hans said:


> hey becky
> i have something to tell u
> 
> pls call PSK customer care no, n enquire about ur dispatch of ur ppt.
> 
> one of my friend is going through the same problem,she calld dere n solved her problem!!so you also give it a try!! may be it works for u!! n let us knw
> 
> rgds
> sangeeta


Hey sangeeta!!! 

How are you? Thank you so much for your continuous help and support. I am going to call RPO tomorrow to find out the reason for so much delay after the passport has been printed. Will update when I find out what the issue is. 

Getting so over it....it's like even GOD doesn't want me to be with my husband. Anything that can possibly screw up is screwing up right now and causing so much delay :noidea::noidea: :confused2::confused2:
Thanks once again for helping me out 
Hope you're doing well 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bluee

Hey Becky.. Please go to the passport office in person n collect ur passport.. Dont leave this to the courier guy..

Am praying for u..

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Hey Becky.. Please go to the passport office in person n collect ur passport.. Dont leave this to the courier guy..
> 
> Am praying for u..
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


Hey Bluee,

Thank you for your post 
Just wondering if it is actually possible to collect the passport from the RPO instead of waiting for it to arrive in the courier? I was under the impression that the applicant HAS to wait for it to be delivered and that the RPO won't just hand it over to the applicant.
*Seniors, please advise. Thank You!* 

Thanks a lot again, Bluee!
Good Luck to you!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bluee

Hey Becky..

I collected my pcc n passport in hand on the same day.. Same was with my husband also.. Because we have only applied for pcc.. 

If U apply for absolutely fresh passport, then it gets delivered in courier..

Please go in person n sit in passport office in the enquiry desk..

I spoke to one of the passport broker n he said that RPO won't respond to phone calls at all..

Please consider this as brokers know how passport office works..

Regards
Bluee


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Hey Becky..
> 
> I collected my pcc n passport in hand on the same day.. Same was with my husband also.. Because we have only applied for pcc..
> 
> If U apply for absolutely fresh passport, then it gets delivered in courier..
> 
> Please go in person n sit in passport office in the enquiry desk..
> 
> I spoke to one of the passport broker n he said that RPO won't respond to phone calls at all..
> 
> Please consider this as brokers know how passport office works..
> 
> Regards
> Bluee


Hey Bluee!!

Thank you so much for your quick response. I appreciate you putting in your time to help me. This is my fourth passport and that too was a re-issue to add my husband's name and update my address. The one that was cancelled had 7 more years on it, so no mine is not a fresh passport.

I have been consulting an agent from day one for this procedure and he said that he would be calling the RPO tomorrow and telling me what the best course of action would be in this situation, as you very well said they know a lot more than you or I would know about how these offices work.

So you reckon I can collect my passport from the RPO? 
Thank you so much once again. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

Becky26 said:


> Hey sangeeta!!!
> 
> How are you? Thank you so much for your continuous help and support. I am going to call RPO tomorrow to find out the reason for so much delay after the passport has been printed. Will update when I find out what the issue is.
> 
> Getting so over it....it's like even GOD doesn't want me to be with my husband. Anything that can possibly screw up is screwing up right now and causing so much delay :noidea::noidea: :confused2::confused2:
> Thanks once again for helping me out
> Hope you're doing well
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hey becky
m doing gud thanks!! and most imp u are the main pillar of this forum!! 

dont get disheartn!!!
once your ppt issue has been solved,i am damn sure after dat you will get your pcc n visa with in a week evn before dat,bcoz its high tym in ur case!! 
AHC already have your required docs with them,so dey dont have any valid reason for any more delays!!!moreovr jan2014 applicants are now blessd wid golden mails,n u r of 2013,,u have fair more n more chances to receive ur grant any time after Depositing of Ur character check certificate!!!
 so relax mate,yes call RPO n try to sought out what is happening exactly!!
i think v both gonna fly lane:lane:in d same or alternate dates!!!
so best of luck n be happy 

rgds 
sangeeta


----------



## Bluee

Hey Becky,

I believe ur agent is taking things easy..

Do you have the file number that was given to u when u went for pcc? 

If u have that, please carry that acknowledgment slip n go to passport office and check with the enquiry..

I suggest u take some steps than relying on ur agent now..

Passport office is very friendly now n they are very fast as well..

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> hey becky
> m doing gud thanks!! and most imp u are the main pillar of this forum!!
> 
> dont get disheartn!!!
> once your ppt issue has been solved,i am damn sure after dat you will get your pcc n visa with in a week evn before dat,bcoz its high tym in ur case!!
> AHC already have your required docs with them,so dey dont have any valid reason for any more delays!!!moreovr jan2014 applicants are now blessd wid golden mails,n u r of 2013,,u have fair more n more chances to receive ur grant any time after Depositing of Ur character check certificate!!!
> so relax mate,yes call RPO n try to sought out what is happening exactly!!
> i think v both gonna fly lane:lane:in d same or alternate dates!!!
> so best of luck n be happy
> 
> rgds
> sangeeta


Thank you for the encouraging post sangeeta 
I will keep you updated with how things go. 
Take Care!! 

P.S.- We might be on different flight, I'll be flying to Brisbane 
Same airport though...haha!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> I believe ur agent is taking things easy..
> 
> Do you have the file number that was given to u when u went for pcc?
> 
> If u have that, please carry that acknowledgment slip n go to passport office and check with the enquiry..
> 
> I suggest u take some steps than relying on ur agent now..
> 
> Passport office is very friendly now n they are very fast as well..
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


Hey Bluee,

I think you might be getting mixed up with the passport and PCC application. I was talking about the passport application. I'm still waiting for it and that it being my fourth passport I was wondering if I can collect it from the RPO instead of waiting for the courier guy?

I'm not relying on the agent, I am keeping tabs on how the agent is working and he said that he will call RPO again to update me whether or not going to the RPO will is going to result in me getting the passport on the day I visit the RPO. I will be calling them tomorrow myself as well.
I live 250km away from the RPO so visiting the RPO is a bit of a mission to be just going there every other day especially when the officers there are just going to make me run around in circles without actually willing and wanting to help me. Hope I explained my situation properly 

Thanks again for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bluee

Ohh.. So its passport n not pcc.. 

Heard there is accute shortage of passport books right now..

So all who applied for passport are waiting for 4 to 5 months to get it delivered..

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Ohh.. So its passport n not pcc..
> 
> Heard there is accute shortage of passport books right now..
> 
> So all who applied for passport are waiting for 4 to 5 months to get it delivered..
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


Booklet is not the problem here, as my passport has already been printed. The status was updated on September 04, 2014. The dispatching is taking ages and I'm wondering if I can go to the RPO and collect it myself?
Thanks a lot for your help 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bluee

Hey Becky..

I am not sure if new passports can be collected from RPO.. All I know is it gets delivered to home address..

Please keep in touch with courier guy.. Hope U are residing in the same address as mentioned in new pp..

Hope U get it tomorrow.. 

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Hey Becky..
> 
> I am not sure if new passports can be collected from RPO.. All I know is it gets delivered to home address..
> 
> Please keep in touch with courier guy.. Hope U are residing in the same address as mentioned in new pp..
> 
> Hope U get it tomorrow..
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


No worries, I'll see what happens tomorrow.
Yes, I am residing at the same address as mentioned in the application hence updation of address on the passport 
Will update you. Thanks again for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## rajella_1988

Hey surpreet 
Thanks for ur wishes. I am already back on very next day when I got my visa granted bcoz my wife was close to due date. I am so happy to see her again and in next two weeks baby may be arrive so it's double blast for me haha. We are really happy with god grace. I am sure you can feel the same happiness now after grant lol


----------



## Melbn1

Congrats Surpreet. Have fun in Melbourne.


----------



## nairdh

Congrats to Surpreet and Ak****a! All the best for your new beginnings..

Apologies for my late wishes as I flew a day after I got my visa. It was some marathon packing. Now adjusting to the chilly Melbourne weather!

Goodluck all who are waiting! 

Cheers,
Dhanya


----------



## nmk452

Becky26 said:


> Booklet is not the problem here, as my passport has already been printed. The status was updated on September 04, 2014. The dispatching is taking ages and I'm wondering if I can go to the RPO and collect it myself?
> Thanks a lot for your help
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
Don't worry you will get your passport within 3 working days after they put status as passport printed and ready to dispatch. I had the same issue as they changed status and after three working days my passport came to my home address and even the status wasn't change but i got the message in my mobile number........

I hope this will help you..........
Regards,
nmk452


----------



## gsb733

Today at 9:30am india time, my wife received call from ahc saying i m u r case officer and checking u r file. She asked date of birth and asked did u recently went to australia on tourist visa. After my wife replied her questions, she said if u r other documents are up to date we will give decision today. And 10 mins later golden email came that visa has been granted. So happy now. Thanks everyone. Special thanks becky.


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



nmk452 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Don't worry you will get your passport within 3 working days after they put status as passport printed and ready to dispatch. I had the same issue as they changed status and after three working days my passport came to my home address and even the status wasn't change but i got the message in my mobile number........
> 
> I hope this will help you..........
> Regards,
> nmk452


Hey nmk452,

Thank you for your post 
I spoke to the RPO and they said they are about to dispatch the passport and I should be receiving it within 2 days, so that's a relief! phewww!!
I will definitely update you once I receive the passport. Thank you for your encouraging post.

Any update from your front? Waiting for your good 
Good Luck!! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dazzy

Congratualation gsb nd all others for their visa grant .. Gsb can you plz share ur lodgement date.

Regards
Dazzy


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



gsb733 said:


> Today at 9:30am india time, my wife received call from ahc saying i m u r case officer and checking u r file. She asked date of birth and asked did u recently went to australia on tourist visa. After my wife replied her questions, she said if u r other documents are up to date we will give decision today. And 10 mins later golden email came that visa has been granted. So happy now. Thanks everyone. Special thanks becky.


*Another miraculous grant without waiting in the final queue 
Many Many Congratulations gsb733!!!!!! 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life with your partner in Australia.

Could you please fill the SS Update Form with your case officer allocation and grant details:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
Your help will be highly appreciated. Thank you for your time 

Wish you a safe and fun flight to Australia. Have a great day ahead!!
Thank you for sharing the good news with us. And I'm happy to help when needed 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Dazzy

Hi Becky, 

I know it would be difficult to approximately tell that by what time February applicants can hear from embassy but still if u can suggest some time it would be great. I hve filed my case on 25 feb with complete documents. 

Regards
Dazzy


----------



## Surpreet kaur

rajella_1988 said:


> Hey surpreet
> Thanks for ur wishes. I am already back on very next day when I got my visa granted bcoz my wife was close to due date. I am so happy to see her again and in next two weeks baby may be arrive so it's double blast for me haha. We are really happy with god grace. I am sure you can feel the same happiness now after grant lol


Oh dats great. 
Let me know the the baby born.. M so happy for you ð
M flying on sunday .. 
Loving this time


----------



## Surpreet kaur

nairdh said:


> Congrats to Surpreet and Ak****a! All the best for your new beginnings..
> 
> Apologies for my late wishes as I flew a day after I got my visa. It was some marathon packing. Now adjusting to the chilly Melbourne weather!
> 
> Goodluck all who are waiting!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dhanya


Hey 
Thank you very much dar
I will be in melb.. 
We will caught up there,, 
Private msg me ur adrs and email.
Regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

Dazzy said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I know it would be difficult to approximately tell that by what time February applicants can hear from embassy but still if u can suggest some time it would be great. I hve filed my case on 25 feb with complete documents.
> 
> Regards
> Dazzy


Hey Dazzy,

It is very difficult to even give you an estimation of when you will be or might be hearing from the AHC. As the processing method AHC seems to follow is very unstable and the case officer allocation time frame has increased twice since July 01 2014.
As per the current trend, you will have to wait at least 245 days in total to hear anything for AHC; and thats if the case officer allocation time frame is left unchanged by the time February 2014 applicants start getting case officers allocated to their applications.

And from what we see happened with 3 applicants, the applications are granted their visa on the same day as case officer allocation. This again is not a sure thing. Although we can hope for the best and definitely pray for a miracle.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## dhriti

Congratulations surpreet and gsb733..
gsb733 may I know ur dol plz ?


----------



## Becky26

dhriti said:


> congratulations surpreet and gsb733..
> Gsb733 may i know ur dol plz ?


06/01/2014


----------



## Matterhorn

Congratulations gsb733.

Just noted that Ak****a and gsb733 are both Chandigarh applicants.
We haven't heard anything about January applicants at Delhi office.


----------



## 496402-dron

Visa grant is not specific to any regions.


----------



## gsb733

*gsb733*

thanks everyone for wishes.
date of lodgement was 6/01/2014 at Chandigarh office.


----------



## Becky26

*Finally Received my Passport!!!*

*Hey Guys!!!

Very happy to share that I finally picked up my re-issued passport from the Head Post Office at 7:00pm tonight  All the information on it is correct and the quality is very good as well :bounce::bounce:
All up it took 63 days for me to receive my passport. Glad it's over now 

I would like to thank everyone of you for their continuous support and advice throughout this re-issue process. The experiences and information you shared with me were invaluable and without them this process would have taken longer than it has taken 

Next step- Is PCC application and I should be visiting the PSK as soon as I can. Will keep you guys updated 

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Dazzy

Hey Becky, 

Congratulations nd all the best for pcc .. Wish all the further process proceed soon nd u get ur visa quickly.

Regards
Dazzy


----------



## Becky26

Dazzy said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Congratulations nd all the best for pcc .. Wish all the further process proceed soon nd u get ur visa quickly.
> 
> Regards
> Dazzy


Thank You for your kind wishes Dazzy!! 
Wish you a speedy grant! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*PCC Application*

Hey Guys!!

I have a quick question:- Do I need to wait for 24 hours before I can visit the PSK after the PCC online application has been submitted?
I don't need an appointment so was wondering if there is a minimum waiting period.
Look forward to your suggestions. Thanks a lot for your help 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

Hey becky big congrats to you

have you done with your chalan for pcc if yes then you can apply tomorrow..

regards,
Mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> Hey becky big congrats to you
> 
> have you done with your chalan for pcc if yes then you can apply tomorrow..
> 
> regards,
> Mithi


Hey mithi,

Thanks darl! 
I'm contemplating on whether or not I should do the challan. I called up the RPO today and spoke to an officer who told me that PSK accepts cash payments for walk-in PCC applications as the PCC are only issued during the 2 hour window between 9:00AM-11:00AM Monday to Friday.

Many others have told me that the PSK Ghaziabad accepts cash payment for PCC applications. The challan is going to take long to get processed and I'm desperate to get the PCC submitted before this week ends.
What do you reckon? Thanks for your help 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

Alright then you can go tomorrow

Yeaa it takes only 2 hours to get pcc and with challan it will take maximum 3 days

So I recommend go tomorrow and have your pcc

happy days are near 

Regards
mithi


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for new passport, all the best for PCC n visa grant.


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> *Hey Guys!!!
> 
> Very happy to share that I finally picked up my re-issued passport from the Head Post Office at 7:00pm tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the information on it is correct and the quality is very good as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All up it took 63 days for me to receive my passport. Glad it's over now
> 
> I would like to thank everyone of you for their continuous support and advice throughout this re-issue process. The experiences and information you shared with me were invaluable and without them this process would have taken longer than it has taken
> 
> Next step- Is PCC application and I should be visiting the PSK as soon as I can. Will keep you guys updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Hey becky!! Dance dance dance!! Haha!! Great news!! Now just go tomorrow directly! See what they say!! It will be done dont you worry!! God bless you!!!
Regards
Anisha


----------



## ani25588

Congrats ak****a surpreet n others who have got the visa


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



mithi1988 said:


> Alright then you can go tomorrow
> 
> Yeaa it takes only 2 hours to get pcc and with challan it will take maximum 3 days
> 
> So I recommend go tomorrow and have your pcc
> 
> happy days are near
> 
> Regards
> mithi


Great!!! Thanks a lot for your reply 
I need to speak to my case officer to ask her if she is going to need me to do the medicals again so I will call her tomorrow so I will have to wait. As both the PCC and medicals are close to and in Delhi respectively hence saving my time and more importantly save me from going to Delhi twice.
Will keep you updated  

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Congratulations for new passport, all the best for PCC n visa grant.


Thanks dron!  
Good Luck to you for the visa :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Becky26 said:


> I need to speak to my case officer to ask her if she is going to need me to do the medicals again so I will call her tomorrow so I will have to wait. As both the PCC and medicals are close to and in Delhi respectively hence saving my time and more importantly save me from going to Delhi twice.
> Will keep you updated
> 
> Many Thanks!
> Becky





ani25588 said:


> Hey becky!! Dance dance dance!! Haha!! Great news!! Now just go tomorrow directly! See what they say!! It will be done dont you worry!! God bless you!!!
> Regards
> Anisha


Hey Anisha!! 

Thank you darl! I will be going to PSK if not this week then definitely on Monday for sure. Just need to be sure that the case officer isn't going to request for medicals again after I provide her the new PCC causing MORE delay 
Thank you so much for your encouraging post 
Hope you're doing well! Take Care.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

hey becky..
a big Congo to u and to UR family as well!!!
i am soooo happy for u,finally good days are here!!
good luck for your PCC!!

lots of love 
sangeeta


----------



## mayankue2

Hi All, 

Can someone tell, how much time its gonna take for applications submitted in april 2014 (submitted online)? As I could see that january applications are under process. 

Please help!!!!
Thanks


----------



## 496402-dron

mayankue2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone tell, how much time its gonna take for applications submitted in april 2014 (submitted online)? As I could see that january applications are under process.
> 
> Please help!!!!
> Thanks


What is your DOL ? I also applied in APR , So far finished 5 months and expecting visa in jan or feb .


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



sangeeta hans said:


> hey becky..
> a big Congo to u and to UR family as well!!!
> i am soooo happy for u,finally good days are here!!
> good luck for your PCC!!
> 
> lots of love
> sangeeta


Thank you so much for your kind wishes sangeeta. Feels like a huge weight off my shoulders. Felt like crying when the postman handed me my passport  But those were tears of joy seeing my dreams becoming a reality very soon.

Getting my PCC application and paperwork ready and also the additional documents I'm planning on submitting as it has been over 5 months since I submitted them in April 2014. Hope this is it! and the visa is approved without any further hold-up.

Thanks again for your prayers and for continuously keeping a check on me 
Hope you're doing well. Will update soon hopefully this time with news that everyone is waiting for 
Take Care!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

gsb733 said:


> Today at 9:30am india time, my wife received call from ahc saying i m u r case officer and checking u r file. She asked date of birth and asked did u recently went to australia on tourist visa. After my wife replied her questions, she said if u r other documents are up to date we will give decision today. And 10 mins later golden email came that visa has been granted. So happy now. Thanks everyone. Special thanks becky.


Hey Gsb733,

Conratulations on getting your wife Visa. Happy reunion 

Regards,
studkabir


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> *Hey Guys!!!
> 
> Very happy to share that I finally picked up my re-issued passport from the Head Post Office at 7:00pm tonight  All the information on it is correct and the quality is very good as well :bounce::bounce:
> All up it took 63 days for me to receive my passport. Glad it's over now
> 
> I would like to thank everyone of you for their continuous support and advice throughout this re-issue process. The experiences and information you shared with me were invaluable and without them this process would have taken longer than it has taken
> 
> Next step- Is PCC application and I should be visiting the PSK as soon as I can. Will keep you guys updated
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Hey Becky,

Congratulations for getting your new passport and all the best for the PCC. I'm very happy for you and hope you will get your visa in the coming week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sharonne

Hi all,

I have a query and hope it will be useful for many others too..

I am getting married to an Australian PR in Jan 2015 and hope to get there as soon as possible. The following are the options available as per my knowledge and I wish to know which option works out to be the best.

1. Apply for Prospective marriage visa and and apply for partner visa subclass 309/100 after the issuance of marriage certificate. I guess it will take about 9 to 10 months from then , so I might be getting it around October,2015.

2.Apply for 476-Skilled graduate visa now, so that I can reach there around Feb,2015 positively. After reaching there I can apply subclass 801, which would take more than 12 months to be granted. However, I heard that it is possible to work or study with the bridging visa that would be provide as soon as I apply 801. Since only onshore migrants can apply for 801, I was planning to get there on 476 as early as possible.

3. Apply for 476 now, and after reaching there on Feb apply for 309/100. I am not quite sure if this is possible because on checking the forum, I still find people staying back in India while waiting for 309 to be granted.

The whole process is so confusing and intimidating !! Senior expats please help..


----------



## Maha240606

Any CO allocations/grants today??


----------



## mayankue2

Hi dron,

DOL is 20th April 2014
My fiance has got her pcc and medical done by june 2014. Till now, there s no allotment of CO. We are getting married in first week of december. I wanted her to come along but I am really worried if its gonna work or not.


----------



## 496402-dron

Maha240606 said:


> Any CO allocations/grants today??


Hello Maha, I found some information from another forum. 

prospective Marriage Sub Class 300

DOL: 13 Jan 2014 (New Delhi) thro VFS

CO Assigned: 9 Sep 2014

Visa Grant Date: 18 Sep 2014


----------



## Maha240606

dron said:


> Hello Maha, I found some information from another forum.
> 
> prospective Marriage Sub Class 300
> 
> DOL: 13 Jan 2014 (New Delhi) thro VFS
> 
> CO Assigned: 9 Sep 2014
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 18 Sep 2014


Oh ggood.. Same DOL as mine.. But still I didn't get a CO Assigned.. Hope to get some grant by this month..


----------



## aussi14

Hi guys

Congrats to all who got their visa.. Wish you all happy life ahead. 

Congrats Becky for your passport .. Hope u to get visa very soon.. 

Just a quick question...
Does Partner visa 309 means applicant and sponser should be married or it also includes " intend to get married " case... 
Can a couple can apply 309 visa first with court marriage done and then they can get married accord to rituals after few months ... Is this possible.. 

Thanks in advance 

Regards 
Aussi14


----------



## Melbn1

aussi14 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Congrats to all who got their visa.. Wish you all happy life ahead.
> 
> Congrats Becky for your passport .. Hope u to get visa very soon..
> 
> Just a quick question...
> Does Partner visa 309 means applicant and sponser should be married or it also includes " intend to get married " case...
> Can a couple can apply 309 visa first with court marriage done and then they can get married accord to rituals after few months ... Is this possible..
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> Aussi14


Hi, Aussi14. As far as i know it is possible. You can Lodge your file with court marriage and you can provide all other docs. Later.


----------



## tanvilamba

aussi14 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Congrats to all who got their visa.. Wish you all happy life ahead.
> 
> Congrats Becky for your passport .. Hope u to get visa very soon..
> 
> Just a quick question...
> Does Partner visa 309 means applicant and sponser should be married or it also includes " intend to get married " case...
> Can a couple can apply 309 visa first with court marriage done and then they can get married accord to rituals after few months ... Is this possible..
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> Aussi14


Hi aussi14,

You can do that for sure. 
That's what I did. 
My court marriage was on 10th nov and Hindu wedding on 1st February. 

And my CO did not question that. 

You can surely do that. 

Thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



studkabir said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Congratulations for getting your new passport and all the best for the PCC. I'm very happy for you and hope you will get your visa in the coming week :fingerscrossed:


Apologies about the late reply, been very busy with getting the paperwork ready for PCC application. Thank you for your good wishes, studkabir 
Hope you and the little one are doing well  Good Luck and wish you a timely grant :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi becky
> 
> My hearty wishes. I am so happy as if i hav got my visa for ur passport. Wish u a very very speedy grant b4 September end..


Thank you for the kind wishes Arvi_krish 
Hope you're doing well. Good Luck to you too!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## soniyo o soniyo

Hello Becky,

I have applied for my spouse visa on the 16th April 2014 and I just got an acknowledgement saying they got the docs. I still haven't got a CO allocated. I am getting married the ritual way in Dec. Also I m applying for my tourist visa in mid oct. Do you think there would be any problem in getting one, as my spouse visa is already in process. I want to fly with my Husband, so I getting a tourist visa, as a back up.

Please any one in the forum with the same situation do , get back to me.

Thanks ,

Goodluck to you and all


----------



## soniyo o soniyo

Also Becky Could you please post me the link of the spread sheet SS. i AM NOT ABLE TO LOCATE IT.
THANKS


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



Sharonne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a query and hope it will be useful for many others too..
> 
> I am getting married to an Australian PR in Jan 2015 and hope to get there as soon as possible. The following are the options available as per my knowledge and I wish to know which option works out to be the best.
> 
> 1. Apply for Prospective marriage visa and and apply for partner visa subclass *309/100* after the issuance of marriage certificate. I guess it will take about 9 to 10 months from then , so I might be getting it around October,2015.


Answer:- After your PMV (subclass 300) is approved, you will be applying for partner onshore (820/801) visa. 
Below is the link to the onshore partner visa's information:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/801-820.aspx

The subclass you've mentioned is the offshore one. 
Make sure you read the Partner Migration Booklet before you do anything. Below is the link to the booklet that is available on DIBP's website:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf
The booklet will explain to you the transition of the PMV to Partner Onshore (820/801) Visa



Sharonne said:


> 2.Apply for 476-Skilled graduate visa now, so that I can reach there around Feb,2015 positively. After reaching there I can apply subclass 801, which would take more than 12 months to be granted. However, I heard that it is possible to work or study with the bridging visa that would be provide as soon as I apply 801. Since only onshore migrants can apply for 801, I was planning to get there on 476 as early as possible.


Answer:- Unfortunately I'm not sure about the process for the above mentioned subclass. This is what I can understand, please correct me if I'm wrong- you are planning to apply for a PMV, once that gets approved (8-11 months as per AHC New Delhi and 12 months as per DIBP's global processing time frame)

The applicant MUST get married within 9 months since date of PMV grant, once married collect some evidence of living together then apply for partner onshore (subclass 820/801) visa.
After the partner provisional subclass 820 is granted you will have to wait for 2 years (since date of application of your initial 820 application) to become eligible to be re-assessed for partner permanent subclass 801 will be processed and granted if the immigration is satisfied.



Sharonne said:


> 3. Apply for 476 now, and after reaching there on Feb apply for 309/100. I am not quite sure if this is possible because on checking the forum, I still find people staying back in India while waiting for 309 to be granted.


Answer:- Because you will be applying for the onshore partner visa, you won't have to wait offshore for your visa to be approved. The applicant must be offshore when the decision is made for the PMV BUT for the applicant has to be onshore when the subclass 820 is approved. 


Sharonne said:


> The whole process is so confusing and intimidating !! Senior expats please help..


Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

aussi14 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Congrats to all who got their visa.. Wish you all happy life ahead.
> 
> Congrats Becky for your passport .. Hope u to get visa very soon..
> 
> Just a quick question...
> Does Partner visa 309 means applicant and sponser should be married or it also includes " intend to get married " case...
> Can a couple can apply 309 visa first with court marriage done and then they can get married accord to rituals after few months ... Is this possible..
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> Aussi14


Thank you for your kind wishes 
The applicant and sponsor must be married legally as per the Australian Marriage Law. I'm guessing the court marriage as accepted and you don't have anything to worry about.

My husband and I got married in Brisbane at the Marriage Registry. We haven't yet been able to organise our proper church wedding but will definitely be having one in the not too distant future. We provided our Australian Marriage Certificate issued by the Department of Births, Deaths and Marriages, our wedding invitations, guest list, wedding photos, honeymoon bookings and photos. 
No questions were asked.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

soniyo o soniyo said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> I have applied for my spouse visa on the 16th April 2014 and I just got an acknowledgement saying they got the docs. I still haven't got a CO allocated. I am getting married the ritual way in Dec. Also I m applying for my tourist visa in mid oct. Do you think there would be any problem in getting one, as my spouse visa is already in process. I want to fly with my Husband, so I getting a tourist visa, as a back up.
> 
> Please any one in the forum with the same situation do , get back to me.
> 
> Thanks ,
> 
> Goodluck to you and all


Hey soniyo o soniyo,

Case officer allocation as per AHC New Delhi's website is taking 35-36 weeks since DOL. Below is the link to the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

As per the SS, January 2014 applicants are getting case officer allocated to their applications followed by visa grants not too long after that.
You can apply for a 3-month visitor visa as you still have a few more months until you're allocated a case officer. You should be fine for now. 
Roughly, it's taking 9 months to get a case officer.



soniyo o soniyo said:


> Also Becky Could you please post me the link of the spread sheet SS. i AM NOT ABLE TO LOCATE IT.
> THANKS


Below is the link to the SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
Bookmark it for future use 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

Hey becky

have you been to psk today for your pcc?

regards
mithi


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> Hey becky
> 
> have you been to psk today for your pcc?
> 
> regards
> mithi


Hey mithi,

Not yet, just getting the paperwork together. I am submitting additional documents with the PCC as well because the last time I sent them was in April 2014. So just getting everything ready. Will update you once I've received and submitted my PCC to VFS 
Thanks for keeping a check on me. 
Hope you're well.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## aussi14

Thank you so much everyone


----------



## aussi14

Becky... Please check PM 

Regards 
Aussi14


----------



## Becky26

aussi14 said:


> Becky... Please check PM
> 
> Regards
> Aussi14


Please check your PM.
Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Please Help With Form 929*

Hey Guys!

Need your help in filling form 929. I'm not too sure what to write in:-
*PART A- Question 5*
Answer-
Yes -->Details of visa applied for
*Type* _________ 
*Class* _________ 
Type and Class is where I'm stuck.

Can anyone help me with this one please? :confused2::confused2: Thank you for your help.
I look forward to your reply. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Partner (Provisional) (class UF) (subclass 309) 


You may found these details in your acknowledgement letter. 
Please mention same as it is.


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Partner (Provisional) (class UF) (subclass 309)
> 
> 
> You may found these details in your acknowledgement letter.
> Please mention same as it is.


Great!! Thank You for your quick reply! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

dron said:


> Partner (Provisional) (class UF) (subclass 309)
> 
> 
> You may found these details in your acknowledgement letter.
> Please mention same as it is.





Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Need your help in filling form 929. I'm not too sure what to write in:-
> *PART A- Question 5*
> Answer-
> Yes -->Details of visa applied for
> *Type* _________
> *Class* _________
> Type and Class is where I'm stuck.
> 
> Can anyone help me with this one please? :confused2::confused2: Thank you for your help.
> I look forward to your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Partner (Provisional) (class UF) (subclass 309) 


You may found these details in your acknowledgement letter. 
Please mention same as it is.


----------



## tikna

Hi All, 

Good news!! Visa granted..yay!!!

It was granted yesterday and came from the same case officer. Not sure what took so long but the long wait paid off. 

I thank all of you in this forum who are doing such a great job helping others. Keep it up guys! especially beck, you are a CHAMP!!!

Thank you all and I hope everyone gets their visa asap. Don't lose hope. 

Cheers


----------



## KG_AUS

tikna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news!! Visa granted..yay!!!
> 
> It was granted yesterday and came from the same case officer. Not sure what took so long but the long wait paid off.
> 
> I thank all of you in this forum who are doing such a great job helping others. Keep it up guys! especially beck, you are a CHAMP!!!
> 
> Thank you all and I hope everyone gets their visa asap. Don't lose hope.
> 
> Cheers


Great news! Congrats!


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant


----------



## Dazzy

Congrats tikna...


----------



## Subedi

Hi guys, I'm new member but I'm a regular visitor of this forum... I have applied for partner visa 309 online on 13 January 2014, but hasn't got my CO yet... 

One more special request to the people who got their visa please mention the date of lodgrment and via like paper application or online so everyone here will assume for their visa.... NOT JUST, GUYS I GOT VISA TODAY... If you writing today it definitely means you got your visa recently not like a month before..... Try to provide information as you want to get from other... 

Sorry, if You guys think I'm rude...


Thanks....


----------



## asiddiqui

Hi Guys,

My CO has requested few documents, i submitted them, then she said "Oh you need to submit certified colour copies of original documents", i did that and we are just waiting for a response from last 2 weeks and she is not taking any call nor she is responding back to my email.

I sent an email to general email address asking whats happening, then i got a reply email saying my email is forward to concerned person (case officer).

This is going is circles and i am not getting anywhere, please advice.


----------



## Subedi

Hey ashiddquii, 
When did you lodge your application and which way I mean paper or online and when did you got your CO.

For you, I think your CO has been changed and may be some other co looking after your case... Try to ring visa inquery and find out your CO and his email address... Some te they change and you never knows...

Thanks...


----------



## asiddiqui

Hi Subedi,

Thanks for reply mate,

My wife's visa application was lodged on 9th jan, co was assigned on 30th July. OMG she's (CO) like dragging and digging each and everything. Crazy!!!!!


----------



## Subedi

Hey mate, how did you lodge your application ??? I mean like paper or online?? Thanks


----------



## asiddiqui

Its paper based. Sorry forgot to reply this question.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



tikna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news!! Visa granted..yay!!!
> 
> It was granted yesterday and came from the same case officer. Not sure what took so long but the long wait paid off.
> 
> I thank all of you in this forum who are doing such a great job helping others. Keep it up guys! especially beck, you are a CHAMP!!!
> 
> Thank you all and I hope everyone gets their visa asap. Don't lose hope.
> 
> Cheers


*Yaaaaay!!!!! Finally your patience paid off 
Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner! Very happy for you
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia.

Thank you for sharing the great news with us and thank you for your kind words 
Wish you a safe and fun trip to Australia.
Take Care!!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Subedi said:


> Hi guys, I'm new member but I'm a regular visitor of this forum... I have applied for partner visa 309 online on 13 January 2014, but hasn't got my CO yet...
> 
> One more special request to the people who got their visa please mention the date of lodgrment and via like paper application or online so everyone here will assume for their visa.... NOT JUST, GUYS I GOT VISA TODAY... If you writing today it definitely means you got your visa recently not like a month before..... Try to provide information as you want to get from other...
> 
> Sorry, if You guys think I'm rude...
> 
> 
> Thanks....


Hey Subedi,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the *SS* by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

All the members who share their updates with us have their information in the SS link to which is mentioned at the beginning of this post so it is best to view the details of all of the thread members there instead of them repeating the information that everyone already knows 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

asiddiqui said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My CO has requested few documents, i submitted them, then she said "Oh you need to submit certified colour copies of original documents", i did that and we are just waiting for a response from last 2 weeks and she is not taking any call nor she is responding back to my email.
> 
> I sent an email to general email address asking whats happening, then i got a reply email saying my email is forward to concerned person (case officer).
> 
> This is going is circles and i am not getting anywhere, please advice.


Hey asiddiqui,

I'd suggest you keep calling AHC and insist the operator on transferring your call to your case officer. I had to call AHC 4 times yesterday to get a hold of my case officer. I also sent her 3 emails but she never replied to any of them until I spoke to her later yesterday afternoon. So you're gonna have to keep trying to speak to your case officer to get the clarification you need.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Indian PCC Finally Submitted to VFS New Delhi*

*Hey Guys,

Hope everyone is doing well.
Finally after 4 months of my case officer's request for a new Indian PCC, I applied for one today (paid the fees in cash) and was issued 2 copies of it within 2 hours of application; as quite a few of the seniors suggested the procedure would take place 
Very relieved and feeling a bit relaxed after going through 4 months of non-stop intense stressful situation 

So now all the documents that the case officer requested me for:-
1. Certified copy of my re-issued passport;
2. Indian PCC issued by the RPO Ghaziabad;
3. Form 922- Change of Passport details/Change of Address;
4. Additional Documents like proof of communication, proof of financial support, social context of the relationship (this was not requested by the case officer but I sent all this on my own as it had been 5 months since I submitted my last set of additional documents in April 2014).
All the paperwork was submitted to VFS New Delhi this afternoon and they advised me that the documents will be submitted to AHC between 24-48 hours of submission.

Hoping and praying that my visa is granted soon. Thank you to everyone for their continuous advice during the passport re-issue process and the PCC application process. Your help was invaluable. I will keep you updated on how things are going.
Have a great evening! 

P.S.- I have updated my details in the SS 

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## RohanMT

*Hello everyone*

Hi Everyone, My wife and I have been waiting for my PR subclass 309 visa to finish processing, issued in paper with the AHC in Delhi, not online; DOL: 11 Dec 2013 DOFQ: 19 August 2014... I have been seeing people who lodged after me been issued a visa, but I am still waiting... I don't know why I am still waiting and what the delay is. if anyone had any ideas or suggestions as to why is like to know... I hope everyone else's process is going well and wish everyone(specially Becky) luck for their process.


----------



## asiddiqui

Thanks For replying Becky,

i will keep on trying..... 



Becky26 said:


> Hey asiddiqui,
> 
> I'd suggest you keep calling AHC and insist the operator on transferring your call to your case officer. I had to call AHC 4 times yesterday to get a hold of my case officer. I also sent her 3 emails but she never replied to any of them until I spoke to her later yesterday afternoon. So you're gonna have to keep trying to speak to your case officer to get the clarification you need.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Hey harmanbeer singh, meep, sakshi, dip8, melbn1, matterhorn,

Any luck on visas pple? Wat only is happening? Y arent v getting allocated either CO or a visa grant? This is really frustrating.. We need some hope to count the days peacefully. But being 36 weeks over still no favour of luck from AHC gives more disappointment .. Wat to do pple.. Im really worried.. Cant withstand this pressure anymore...


----------



## mayankue2

Hey Becky,

How are you? I am new to this forum. Bt I am really confused that what is gonna happen? 

DOL is 20th april 2014(online application)

Till now, there s no news from the department. PCC and medical formalities were completed by june 2014. I am getting married in first week of december. I wanted my fiance to fly with me. Bt going through the forum has depressed me. Can you suggest, whether we should apply tourist visa or not? 

Your help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## tikna

Becky26 said:


> *Hey Guys,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> Finally after 4 months of my case officer's request for a new Indian PCC, I applied for one today (paid the fees in cash) and was issued 2 copies of it within 2 hours of application; as quite a few of the seniors suggested the procedure would take place
> Very relieved and feeling a bit relaxed after going through 4 months of non-stop intense stressful situation
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Good luck Becky, happy days not far away


----------



## mithi1988

Hello mayank

regarding your query the case officer has been allocated till jan applicants, current co allocation takes 36-37 weeks, so see if you have completed 36 weeks since lodgement or not..you have to wait till nov..

best of luck

regards
mithi


----------



## tikna

RohanMT said:


> Hi Everyone, My wife and I have been waiting for my PR subclass 309 visa to finish processing, issued in paper with the AHC in Delhi, not online; DOL: 11 Dec 2013 DOFQ: 19 August 2014... I have been seeing people who lodged after me been issued a visa, but I am still waiting... I don't know why I am still waiting and what the delay is. if anyone had any ideas or suggestions as to why is like to know... I hope everyone else's process is going well and wish everyone(specially Becky) luck for their process.


Call the embassy and ask for an update. Tell them that I am aware of applicants who applied after me have been approved. 
Stress on speaking to a senior case office/supervisor, they can provide you with a much clear picture. They are now finalising applications soon so your number is not far. Hope you get it soon!


----------



## tikna

Maha240606 said:


> Hey harmanbeer singh, meep, sakshi, dip8, melbn1, matterhorn,
> 
> Any luck on visas pple? Wat only is happening? Y arent v getting allocated either CO or a visa grant? This is really frustrating.. We need some hope to count the days peacefully. But being 36 weeks over still no favour of luck from AHC gives more disappointment .. Wat to do pple.. Im really worried.. Cant withstand this pressure anymore...


Hey, 
I believe you should be getting a CO/Grant soon since they started with Online applications. 
I think Surpreet's application was online and mine too, we got our visa in couple of days apart. So i believe it is safe to assume they started working on online applications. And I think online applications will be faster since there are less paperwork to carry around desks (everything is online) and that might be the reason people are getting visas on the same day. (No chance of misplacing documents), just my opinion


----------



## mithi1988

Hey rohan

my dol was same as yours , I had been allocated with two co but noone worked well in last they had moved to other department and my case file was on desk for about 1 month without CO. So in last my husband called ahc and requested to operator to let him talk to any seniour officer . He cleard the picture that he is awared the cases after my lodgement has been granted visas and my case still on desk why?so on the very next day I had been granted a visa. Summery is call and eat their brain...may you will get on same day..

hope this help and best of luck

regards
mithi


----------



## mithi1988

Hey becky

happy for you...

may next week will be your lucky one..praying for you

regards
mithi


----------



## Subedi

Hey Becky, I'm happy for you.... good luck......


----------



## mayankue2

Hey mithi,

Thanks for your reply. Congrats for ur visa. Happy for you. 

Do u think we shld apply for visitor visa then as a backup? Because the system is really running slow for online applications i suppose. 

Thanks


----------



## mayankue2

Hope you get your visa soon as well Becky. All the best


----------



## RohanMT

Thanks for ur responses any guidance, we have a case manager my wife and I hired in Australia to assist us with our case to make sure everything has been done right and he has called the AHC on our behalf... He has not spoken to our case manager as she is always busy but we are continually told to wait patiently by the people he speaks to and it can take up to 12 months etc. We have no clear answer. Our case manager say that we should hold off calling the AHC ourselves as it will raise some sort of suspicion with the AHC, as to why we are calling them instead of getting him too, and we have herd if we do this, it can possibly delay our case further... We are stuck with what to do... And we are still desperately and anxiously waiting  what can we do?


----------



## Subedi

hey becky, i already fill up the form but i couldn't see mine in the form,....thanks... take care....


----------



## Sharonne

*Thanks *



Becky26 said:


> Answer:- After your PMV (subclass 300) is approved, you will be applying for partner onshore (820/801) visa.
> Below is the link to the onshore partner visa's information:-
> https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/801-820.aspx
> 
> The subclass you've mentioned is the offshore one.
> Make sure you read the Partner Migration Booklet before you do anything. Below is the link to the booklet that is available on DIBP's website:-
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf
> The booklet will explain to you the transition of the PMV to Partner Onshore (820/801) Visa
> 
> 
> 
> Answer:- Unfortunately I'm not sure about the process for the above mentioned subclass. This is what I can understand, please correct me if I'm wrong- you are planning to apply for a PMV, once that gets approved (8-11 months as per AHC New Delhi and 12 months as per DIBP's global processing time frame)
> 
> The applicant MUST get married within 9 months since date of PMV grant, once married collect some evidence of living together then apply for partner onshore (subclass 820/801) visa.
> After the partner provisional subclass 820 is granted you will have to wait for 2 years (since date of application of your initial 820 application) to become eligible to be re-assessed for partner permanent subclass 801 will be processed and granted if the immigration is satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer:- Because you will be applying for the onshore partner visa, you won't have to wait offshore for your visa to be approved. The applicant must be offshore when the decision is made for the PMV BUT for the applicant has to be onshore when the subclass 820 is approved.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Thanks a lot for your detailed reply Becky.. i'm a newbie here and I'll have to stay tuned to this thread from now on.. Got an overall idea about the proceeding  My wait starts nowray::ranger:


----------



## sangeeta hans

*so happy for you becky*



Becky26 said:


> *Hey Guys,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> Finally after 4 months of my case officer's request for a new Indian PCC, I applied for one today (paid the fees in cash) and was issued 2 copies of it within 2 hours of application; as quite a few of the seniors suggested the procedure would take place
> Very relieved and feeling a bit relaxed after going through 4 months of non-stop intense stressful situation
> 
> So now all the documents that the case officer requested me for:-
> 1. Certified copy of my re-issued passport;
> 2. Indian PCC issued by the RPO Ghaziabad;
> 3. Form 922- Change of Passport details/Change of Address;
> 4. Additional Documents like proof of communication, proof of financial support, social context of the relationship (this was not requested by the case officer but I sent all this on my own as it had been 5 months since I submitted my last set of additional documents in April 2014).
> All the paperwork was submitted to VFS New Delhi this afternoon and they advised me that the documents will be submitted to AHC between 24-48 hours of submission.
> 
> Hoping and praying that my visa is granted soon. Thank you to everyone for their continuous advice during the passport re-issue process and the PCC application process. Your help was invaluable. I will keep you updated on how things are going.
> Have a great evening!
> 
> P.S.- I have updated my details in the SS
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


heyyyyyyyyy becky

just logged in and read this wonderful news posted by you,,
you have no idea your post gave me immense feeling of happiness!! yeaahhhhhhhhhh

i pray to god for your quick visa by first week of oct lane: 
start your packing hurrayyy...happy days are here!!!
lots of love
sangeeta


----------



## mithi1988

Hey mayank

I am sorry but it would be better to not to apply, for visitor visa you will take maximum 25 days. You will have your visa grant in oct anyways (visitor) . So after 20 dec anytime you will be allocated a case officer. Once co allocated it is good to be in india. Um not saying you shouldnt apply but you have to decide. Hope this help.best of luck.

regards,
mithi


----------



## mithi1988

Hey rohan

I got a case manager as well but they were from india. I understand your problem. I was tired to chase my case manager they were useless. They never tried well actually. You have a spent a huge money so you have right to ask. Dont scare the case manger work is to tell story and you are genuine applicant . See if I will sit on believe of case manger I would not have my visa at all . My suggestion is to call them be polite and ask your query . Rest isyour wish. Hope this help you. Best of luck.

regards
mithi


----------



## mayankue2

Mithi,

Thanks mithi for your great response. It will surely help us to take final decision. 

All the best.
Thanks


----------



## mayankue2

Hey mithi,

One last query which popped in my mind. Does christmas and new year holidays affects the processing time of visa grant. 

And if everything goes fine..and While CO is being allocated and they see that the file is complete with each and every document like marriage certificate and pictures and everything. Will they grant the visa at that time only or we ll need to wait for one or two month for their final result?? 

Please reply. Urgent help needed.

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



RohanMT said:


> Hi Everyone, My wife and I have been waiting for my PR subclass 309 visa to finish processing, issued in paper with the AHC in Delhi, not online; DOL: 11 Dec 2013 DOFQ: 19 August 2014... I have been seeing people who lodged after me been issued a visa, but I am still waiting... I don't know why I am still waiting and what the delay is. if anyone had any ideas or suggestions as to why is like to know... I hope everyone else's process is going well and wish everyone(specially Becky) luck for their process.


Hey RohanMT,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*Thank you for your kind wishes  and I hope for the same for you 

You need to find out if or when your application was sent to the final queue. Because you are a 2013 applicant you might have to wait for sometime before your visa is granted (unlike the January 2014 applicants). Usually the waiting time between the DOQ and grant is about 30-40 days since DOQ.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

asiddiqui said:


> Thanks For replying Becky,
> 
> i will keep on trying.....


No worries, happy to help! 
Let us know when you get an update from AH.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



mayankue2 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> How are you? I am new to this forum. Bt I am really confused that what is gonna happen?
> 
> DOL is 20th april 2014(online application)
> 
> Till now, there s no news from the department. PCC and medical formalities were completed by june 2014. I am getting married in first week of december. I wanted my fiance to fly with me. Bt going through the forum has depressed me. Can you suggest, whether we should apply tourist visa or not?
> 
> Your help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Hey mayankue2,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per AHC New Delhi's website, they are taking 35-36 weeks since DOL to allocate a case officer to an application. Below is a link from AHC's website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
AHC's indicative processing time frame is 8-11 months and global processing time frame is 12 months. 
*Which subclass have you applied for? PMV (subclass 300) or partner visa (subclass 309/100)?*

Look forward to your reply.
Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tikna said:


> Good luck Becky, happy days not far away


Thank You tikna! 
Congratulations to you again 
Have a nice weekend.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> Hey becky
> 
> happy for you...
> 
> may next week will be your lucky one..praying for you
> 
> regards
> mithi


Hey mithi,

Thank you for your kind wishes and prayers. I am waiting eagerly for the good news. It's been waaay too long of a wait.
Will update you guys.
Have a good one 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> Hey Becky, I'm happy for you.... good luck......


Thank you Subedi! 
Good Luck to you too, hope you get your visa soon.
Please do share the good news with us when it comes 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mayankue2 said:


> Hope you get your visa soon as well Becky. All the best


Thank you mayankue2!
Good Luck to you too! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Case Officer's Details Required*

Hey Subedi,

Can you please also provide your case officer's details by filling in the SS Update Form again. Thank you for your time.
Look forward to your reply.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mayankue2

sangeeta hans said:


> Becky26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Guys,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> Finally after 4 months of my case officer's request for a new Indian PCC, I applied for one today (paid the fees in cash) and was issued 2 copies of it within 2 hours of application; as quite a few of the seniors suggested the procedure would take place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very relieved and feeling a bit relaxed after going through 4 months of non-stop intense stressful situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all the documents that the case officer requested me for:-
> 1. Certified copy of my re-issued passport;
> 2. Indian PCC issued by the RPO Ghaziabad;
> 3. Form 922- Change of Passport details/Change of Address;
> 4. Additional Documents like proof of communication, proof of financial support, social context of the relationship (this was not requested by the case officer but I sent all this on my own as it had been 5 months since I submitted my last set of additional documents in April 2014).
> All the paperwork was submitted to VFS New Delhi this afternoon and they advised me that the documents will be submitted to AHC between 24-48 hours of submission.
> 
> Hoping and praying that my visa is granted soon. Thank you to everyone for their continuous advice during the passport re-issue process and the PCC application process. Your help was invaluable. I will keep you updated on how things are going.
> Have a great evening!
> 
> P.S.- I have updated my details in the SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*
> 
> 
> 
> heyyyyyyyyy becky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just logged in and read this wonderful news posted by you,,
> you have no idea your post gave me immense feeling of happiness!! yeaahhhhhhhhhh
> 
> i pray to god for your quick visa by first week of oct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start your packing hurrayyy...happy days are here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots of love
> sangeeta
Click to expand...




mayankue2 said:


> Hey mithi,
> 
> One last query which popped in my mind. Does christmas and new year holidays affects the processing time of visa grant.
> 
> And if everything goes fine..and While CO is being allocated and they see that the file is complete with each and every document like marriage certificate and pictures and everything. Will they grant the visa at that time only or we ll need to wait for one or two month for their final result??
> 
> Please reply. Urgent help needed.
> 
> Thanks


Hey becky,

Can you also help us in this?

Big thanks


----------



## mayankue2

i have filled out the SS. But i can't see my entry in the link provided.
thanks
Mayank


----------



## Becky26

mayankue2 said:


> Hey becky,
> 
> Can you also help us in this?
> 
> Big thanks


Hey mayankue2,

Thank you for filling the update form. I have added them to the SS now. 
Can you please tell me the date you submitted your PCC and medicals? Thank You!

The holiday season does affect the processing and the speed of visa grants as officers do tend to take leave which can cause delay in visa grant. 
As per the current trends, AHC can grant you the visa on the same day you're application is allocated a case officer and can also make you wait. I'm not sure how they decide or grant the visa. Its a mystery for all of us 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mayankue2

Yeah that seems strange, some applicants have to wait forever and some applicants getting visa grant on same day of CO allocation. But thanks for your reply, hope to get visa on time. Anyway regarding your question, i already had PCC before i did application so i attached the PCC, the same day when i completed my application which is 20th of april 14. Medicals were done on 19th may.
Thanks
Mayank


----------



## Becky26

mayankue2 said:


> Yeah that seems strange, some applicants have to wait forever and some applicants getting visa grant on same day of CO allocation. But thanks for your reply, hope to get visa on time. Anyway regarding your question, i already had PCC before i did application so i attached the PCC, the same day when i completed my application which is 20th of april 14. Medicals were done on 19th may.
> Thanks
> Mayank


Thanks for your reply 
I've added the dates to your information in the SS.
As strange as this procedure may seem, there unfortunately is nothing we can about it but to wait patiently :ranger::ranger:
Good Luck and wish you a timely grant. Please do keep us updated. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Subedi

*No co*



Becky26 said:


> Hey Subedi,
> 
> Can you please also provide your case officer's details by filling in the SS Update Form again. Thank you for your time.
> Look forward to your reply.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Hey becky, 

Actually I had already did my medical before I lodge my visa so the system don't need me to do medical again... So hasn't got any case officer . I think it went straight to the main department .... Once I got any I'll let you know.... But at the moment just have acknowledgement letter from them on a same day I applied my online partner visa on 13 January 2014..... Thanks....


----------



## RohanMT

Thank you Becky. I have already fill up the form  
Cheers


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> Hey becky,
> 
> Actually I had already did my medical before I lodge my visa so the system don't need me to do medical again... So hasn't got any case officer . I think it went straight to the main department .... Once I got any I'll let you know.... But at the moment just have acknowledgement letter from them on a same day I applied my online partner visa on 13 January 2014..... Thanks....


Hey Subedi,

Thank you your reply. Good Luck to you and wish you a timely grant. 
Please do share the good news with us when it comes 
Thanks for your time!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

RohanMT said:


> Thank you Becky. I have already fill up the form
> Cheers


Hey RohanMT,

No worries, happy to help 
I have added your details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Your information is missing the correct date of case officer allocation. Before you added the date you were allocated was on 17/01/2014. 
Case officer allocation was taking place 30-31 weeks since DOL back then when AHC was allocating case officers to December 2013 applications. So can you please check and advise me of the correct date. Thanks for your time.
Look forward to your reply.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Subedi

Hey Guys, 


I think the applicant KG_AUS already got the visa who applied on 1january 2014.... this is just my prediction cuz i can't see KG_AUS these days in forum....... thanks...... 

whoever got the visa please update.... thanks....


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

SS users Nikita Ag, luella and tarunmalh kindly please update us with your visa processing status. It's been a while since we got any news from you.
I look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Subedi

Becky26 said:


> SS users Nikita Ag, luella and tarunmalh kindly please update us with your visa processing status. It's been a while since we got any news from you.
> I look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Hey Becky,

how you doing? That's why i mentioned in my first post.... People get selfish sometime. when they wait for their visa they want other people to pass the message and once they got they just disappear like they don't care anyone.....

There is a limit of selfishness at least should pass a message to you and so you can help people out here.....


IT'S A HUMBLE REQUEST TO EVERYONE PLEASE PASS YOUR INFORMATION AND STATUS TO BECKY....... 


THANKS....


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> how you doing? That's why i mentioned in my first post.... People get selfish sometime. when they wait for their visa they want other people to pass the message and once they got they just disappear like they don't care anyone.....
> 
> There is a limit of selfishness at least should pass a message to you and so you can help people out here.....
> 
> 
> IT'S A HUMBLE REQUEST TO EVERYONE PLEASE PASS YOUR INFORMATION AND STATUS TO BECKY.......
> 
> 
> THANKS....


Hey!

Most of the people do share their happy news with us. With the exception of those who don't we can't do anything about them except to mark them inactive in the SS. 
Some are working and are busy with work commitments but eventually they DO update us 
Some inform us a few days later which is perfectly fine too, I can understand all the excitement and adrenaline rush the applicant must be experiencing when they get their visa grant letter and get caught up in all the things that need to be done following the grant 

I'd say 95% of the people care about updating and helping all those who are waiting here, we don't really care about the 5% that don't care to update us 
It takes 2 to tango 

Some people who don't post on the thread just private message me and let me know the progress of their visas or perhaps their visa grant date, as long as people care to share with us, who have been providing information for the duration of 8-9 months in some cases even longer than that.
We at least deserve an "I got my visa guys" post. 
Anyways! Thanks to those who keep us updated, keep up the good work 
Good Luck to all waiting :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## RohanMT

Hi Becky, 

Thanks for your help.

Below is the timeline of mine and my wife's 309 Subclass Temp. PR VISA process so far.

11 December 2013 - DOL
17 Jan 2014 - Medical Requested
06 August 2014 - Case Officer Assigned and Request for Evidence of Contact 
19 August 2014 - DOFQ - Letter Saying documents have been sent for final decision. 

I hope this is the clarification you were after.

Thanks Again,


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



RohanMT said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Below is the timeline of mine and my wife's 309 Subclass Temp. PR VISA process so far.
> 
> 11 December 2013 - DOL
> 17 Jan 2014 - Medical Requested
> 06 August 2014 - Case Officer Assigned and Request for Evidence of Contact
> 29 August 2014 - DOFQ - Letter Saying documents have been sent for final decision.
> 
> I hope this is the clarification you were after.
> 
> Thanks Again,


Hey RohanMT,

Thank you for your reply. Yes! That's exactly what I was asking you 
I have corrected your details in the main SS.
Good Luck and wish you a speedy grant! Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## RohanMT

Sorry mistakenly I wrote 29 DOFQ
It's 19th of August


----------



## Becky26

RohanMT said:


> Sorry mistakenly I wrote 29 DOFQ
> It's 19th of August


Thanks! I've made the correction.
Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jan12

Congratulations everyone who got visa. Its really consoling to know people got visa same day they got CO. Becky congratulations on ur passport.. Hope AHC finishes Jan applications soon.. Good luck everyone...


----------



## RohanMT

Thank you Becky. Good Luck to u too 

Kind Regards,
Rohan


----------



## Becky26

RohanMT said:


> Thank you Becky. Good Luck to u too
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Rohan


No worries, happy to help 
Thank You!


----------



## Hr2211

Hi becky! 

Wish you very much best of luck for your passport & hope you will receive your visa soon. 

Waiting for new prediction list... 

Regards, 
Hiral


----------



## Bluee

Hi Becky..

Hope U receive your visa soon.. Praying for U dear..

Hello everyone..

Pls update us of any visa grants or Co allocation... need an idea...

Plz help us

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Becky26

Hr2211 said:


> Hi becky!
> 
> Wish you very much best of luck for your passport & hope you will receive your visa soon.
> 
> Waiting for new prediction list...
> 
> Regards,
> Hiral


Hey Hiral,

Thank you for your kind wishes  I hope you get your visa without any delay.
Prediction List will be up tonight 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Bluee said:


> Hi Becky..
> 
> Hope U receive your visa soon.. Praying for U dear..
> 
> Hello everyone..
> 
> Pls update us of any visa grants or Co allocation... need an idea...
> 
> Plz help us
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


Hey Bluee,

Thank you for your kind wishes and prayers  
I wish you a timely grant  I always updated the SS whenever I learn of any member getting their grant.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tarunmalh

Becky26 said:


> SS users Nikita Ag, luella and tarunmalh kindly please update us with your visa processing status. It's been a while since we got any news from you.
> I look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hi becky how are you congrats for your passport my best wishes is with you and nothing new in my case medical done on 9th sep no final que til today lol just waiting 


Regards
Tarun


----------



## sangeeta hans

hey becky

wts up?
i was waiting for your reply!!

eagerly waiting for your visa grant


----------



## sangeeta hans

hey becky

wts up?
i was waiting for your reply!!

eagerly waiting for your visa grant


----------



## Becky26

tarunmalh said:


> hi becky how are you congrats for your passport my best wishes is with you and nothing new in my case medical done on 9th sep no final que til today lol just waiting
> 
> 
> Regards
> Tarun


Hey Tarun,

Thanks for the update. I've added the medicals date to your information in the main SS  Hope you get the good news soon.
Thank you for your kind words.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



sangeeta hans said:


> hey becky
> 
> wts up?
> i was waiting for your reply!!
> 
> eagerly waiting for your visa grant


Hey sangeeta,

As I've submitted the paperwork to VFS New Delhi on Friday, I'm guessing they'll take a couple of days to submit it to the AHC. I'm expecting an update by Tuesday or Wednesday so we have all our fingers and toes crossed hoping for a good news soon.

Thanks for checking up on me and your kind wishes and prayers. 
I will definitely update you all as soon as I hear something from AHC 
Hope you're well. Take Care!
Have a nice day 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## harmanbeer singh

tikna said:


> Hey,
> I believe you should be getting a CO/Grant soon since they started with Online applications.
> I think Surpreet's application was online and mine too, we got our visa in couple of days apart. So i believe it is safe to assume they started working on online applications. And I think online applications will be faster since there are less paperwork to carry around desks (everything is online) and that might be the reason people are getting visas on the same day. (No chance of misplacing documents), just my opinion


 No update on my side,,,,,,
Angry,,,, frustrated and helplesss at this moment,,,,,
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 4th Week of September 2014*

Hey Guys!

Hope everyone is doing well. AHC has granted 13 visas so far, hoping there are many more in the last 7 working days of September.
Below is the updated prediction list:-

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
sangeeta hans--------------33---------------------------281lane:
tikna------------------------69--------------------------266lane:
ani25588-------------------30--------------------------237lane:
vsoni88---------------------29--------------------------300lane:
rohanMT--------------------34--------------------------285
nairdh-----------------------33--------------------------301lane:
rajella_1988----------------32---------------------------260lane:
Surpreet kaur---------------40---------------------------266lane:
Pari A-----------------------26----------------------------259lane:
Biroh------------------------21----------------------------282lane:
KG_AUS--------------------31----------------------------264
Sydney87-------------------06---------------------------243lane:
Human1234----------------18-----------------------------287
Subedi----------------------03---------------------------252
mithi1988------------------N/A--------------------------265lane:

Good luck to everyone waiting. Please don't forget to share the good news with us  
Have a wonderful week ahead :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## joel84

*Doc requests*

Hi Becky,

Once the application is lodged . within how many days will they ask for documents.
Is it like only after assignment of CO the CO will ask for medical and PCC.
Or
Can we upload the document PCC and Medical by ourself. how do we do it for Medicals? 

(Saw in the doc that people have lodged the application and within a month Medical and PCC was requested)

Please help.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## asiddiqui

Hi Guys,

How do we know if our file is placed in final Queue?


----------



## Matterhorn

Hi All, we just got a CO today, I called up AHC, we did not get any email.
DOL: 10 Jan 2014, Delhi, paper application.


----------



## Maha240606

QUOTE=Matterhorn;5302538]Hi All, we just got a CO today, I called up AHC, we did not get any email.
DOL: 10 Jan 2014, Delhi, paper application.[/QUOTE]

Hi, 

Congrats 

Did u call and then got a CO or the CO called u? any details asked for?


----------



## Matterhorn

Maha240606 said:


> QUOTE=Matterhorn;5302538]Hi All, we just got a CO today, I called up AHC, we did not get any email.
> DOL: 10 Jan 2014, Delhi, paper application.


Hi, 

Congrats 

Did u call and then got a CO or the CO called u? any details asked for?[/QUOTE]

Hi called up the Ahc, then she informed that CO allocated today itself, no details asked for yet.


----------



## Becky26

joel84 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Once the application is lodged . within how many days will they ask for documents.
> Is it like only after assignment of CO the CO will ask for medical and PCC.
> Or
> Can we upload the document PCC and Medical by ourself. how do we do it for Medicals?
> 
> (Saw in the doc that people have lodged the application and within a month Medical and PCC was requested)
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joel


Hey Joel,

The time period for when the medical, PCC and other additional documents are requested varies so it is difficult to predict when AHC will ask you for them.
Some applicants can also have to wait till they are allocated a case officer to get the medicals done.

If you have lodged your application, you will have to wait for AHC to send you a HAP ID for your to be able to get the medicals done. There is no way around it unfortunately.
Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more questions.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

asiddiqui said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How do we know if our file is placed in final Queue?


Either your case officer will email/call you to let you know of the progress. If not you can call AHC to find out whether or not your file has been placed in the final queue.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Matterhorn said:


> Hi All, we just got a CO today, I called up AHC, we did not get any email.
> DOL: 10 Jan 2014, Delhi, paper application.


Hey Matterhorn,

Congratulations on the case officer allocation :dance:
Not long to go now..Hope you get your visa soon.

Can you please fill the SS Update Form with your case officer's details:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
Thank you for updating us. 

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

hello asiddiqui

youe case officer will email you or else keep checking by call ahc after every three days..hope this will help 

regards
mithi


----------



## asiddiqui

thanks Mithi


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*

Congratulations on getting your file in the final queue asiddiqui  
Hope you get your visa very soon.
Thank you for updating us :yo::yo: I have added the DOQ to your details in the main SS now 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tikna

Becky26 said:


> Hey Joel,
> 
> The time period for when the medical, PCC and other additional documents are requested varies so it is difficult to predict when AHC will ask you for them.
> Some applicants can also have to wait till they are allocated a case officer to get the medicals done.
> 
> If you have lodged your application, you will have to wait for AHC to send you a HAP ID for your to be able to get the medicals done. There is no way around it unfortunately.
> Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more questions.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Joel, 
Just ring up AHC or DIBP(if you are in Australia) and ask for HAP ID. Usually it gets generated straight after but you might need to wait for the official document. I already knew my HAP ID after I applied my visa, but didn't go for the medicals because of no official paper and I didn't had much time to do it beforehand. (I believe you will be ok to do it Australia but in India they might ask for an official document).


----------



## Becky26

tikna said:


> Joel,
> Just ring up AHC or DIBP(if you are in Australia) and ask for HAP ID. Usually it gets generated straight after but you might need to wait for the official document. I already knew my HAP ID after I applied my visa, but didn't go for the medicals because of no official paper and I didn't had much time to do it beforehand. (I believe you will be ok to do it Australia but in India they might ask for an official document).


Thanks for pointing that out, tikna  My brain is all over the place 
Apologies Joel for not missing out on mentioning what tikna wrote in her post; you can request AHC to provide you the HAP ID and they will email it to you not long after that. 

What I meant to say was that you couldn't get a HAP ID on your own from My Health Declarations option as that is only available to the applicants who haven't submitted their visa applications yet 

In Australia, you can book an appointment with Bupa Visa Medical Services, link to which is mentioned below:-
Welcome to Bupa Medical Services

Please do let us know how you go 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Subedi

hi sakshi and Meep,


how you guys doing??? do you guys have any news updated for u? Please share if you guys get any CO... thanks.... have a nice day....


----------



## asiddiqui

Hi Becky,

Thanks.....

My wife had to call them, she tried for 3 hours then she got connected to a human on other side of phone. The lady (dont know whether she was our case officer or not) said that all documents are recevied and we have to wait for the decision to be made and mentioned that it will take more time and we just have to wait for our turn.

I hope this rigmaroll comes to an end soon.


----------



## Maha240606

Subedi said:


> hi sakshi and Meep,
> 
> 
> how you guys doing??? do you guys have any news updated for u? Please share if you guys get any CO... thanks.... have a nice day....


Hi Subedi,

Just saw the excel sheet and found that u got a CO allocated and ur visa is in final queue.Also please update the CO name. Congrats.. So were u asked any questions or for any additional documents by ur CO??


----------



## Maha240606

Hey all, 

Any luck today? Any grants or CO allocations?


----------



## tincup

Hi Guys,
I applied for my wife and son August 10th and I am still waiting for CO to be assigned? How long will it take for CO o be assigned?

Cheers.


----------



## tikna

asiddiqui said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks.....
> 
> My wife had to call them, she tried for 3 hours then she got connected to a human on other side of phone. The lady (dont know whether she was our case officer or not) said that all documents are recevied and we have to wait for the decision to be made and mentioned that it will take more time and we just have to wait for our turn.
> 
> I hope this rigmaroll comes to an end soon.


It is a standard reply which they give. Most probably you just got connected to one of their call center personnel. I was told the same when I used to call that you will have to wait and the wait can be longer. At start it was a bit worry but then whenever I called I knew that it was their standard answer and I need to work around my question to get some specifics haha


----------



## Maha240606

tincup said:


> Hi Guys,
> I applied for my wife and son August 10th and I am still waiting for CO to be assigned? How long will it take for CO o be assigned?
> 
> Cheers.


Hi,

Urs is Aug 10th 2013 or Aug 10th 2014?


----------



## tincup

Maha240606 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Urs is Aug 10th 2013 or Aug 10th 2014?


It is August 10th 2014. More than 2 months have elapsed....


----------



## tincup

Is there a timeline for Indian partner applications???


----------



## Maha240606

tincup said:


> Is there a timeline for Indian partner applications???


Hi,

It usually takes 35-36 weeks to get a CO allocated. AHC is currently allocating CO's for Jan 2014 applicants. So u have a long time to wait!!!


----------



## Becky26

asiddiqui said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks.....
> 
> My wife had to call them, she tried for 3 hours then she got connected to a human on other side of phone. The lady (dont know whether she was our case officer or not) said that all documents are recevied and we have to wait for the decision to be made and mentioned that it will take more time and we just have to wait for our turn.
> 
> I hope this rigmaroll comes to an end soon.


I hope so too. Please do share the good news with us.
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tincup said:


> Hi Guys,
> I applied for my wife and son August 10th and I am still waiting for CO to be assigned? How long will it take for CO o be assigned?
> 
> Cheers.


Hey tincup,

Can you please fill the SS Update Form with your partner's visa application details so I can add you to the main SS. Below is the link to the form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Sorry to break this to you, but you have a long wait ahead of you before a case officer is allocated to your application. As per the current time frames which are available on AHC New Delhi's website, its taking 35-36 weeks since DOL to get a case officer. Current indicative processing time frame for AHC is 8-11 months and DIBP's global processing time frame is 12 months.
Below is the link for their website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

You can invite your partner on a visitor visa to Australia. Many applicants do that whilst awaiting decision on their application.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tincup said:


> Is there a timeline for Indian partner applications???


Below is the link to the timelines for partner visa applications that are processed by AHC New Delhi:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps. Good Luck 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Case Officer's Details Required*

Hey Matterhorn,

Could you please let me know the code of your case officer or his/her initials so I can add them to your details in the main SS.
Below is a list of all the case officer codes:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

You can also private message me the name of the case officer (as posting the case officer's name on the thread is not allowed).
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help and time.

Good Luck! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MeeP

Subedi said:


> hi sakshi and Meep,
> 
> 
> how you guys doing??? do you guys have any news updated for u? Please share if you guys get any CO... thanks.... have a nice day....


Hi Subedi,

thnks for checking with me..No news from AHC....No CO.. Its now almost 38 weeks


----------



## tincup

MeeP said:


> Hi Subedi,
> 
> thnks for checking with me..No news from AHC....No CO.. Its now almost 38 weeks


Hi Meep,

where did you apply was it online or through VFS?


----------



## Becky26

Becky26 said:


> Hey tincup,
> 
> Can you please fill the SS Update Form with your partner's visa application details so I can add you to the main SS. Below is the link to the form:-
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> Sorry to break this to you, but you have a long wait ahead of you before a case officer is allocated to your application. As per the current time frames which are available on AHC New Delhi's website, its taking 35-36 weeks since DOL to get a case officer. Current indicative processing time frame for AHC is 8-11 months and DIBP's global processing time frame is 12 months.
> Below is the link for their website:-
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
> 
> You can invite your partner on a visitor visa to Australia. Many applicants do that whilst awaiting decision on their application.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





tincup said:


> Hi Meep,
> 
> where did you apply was it online or through VFS?


Can you please reply to my above quoted post. Thank you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MeeP

tincup said:


> Hi Meep,
> 
> where did you apply was it online or through VFS?



its online..


----------



## Becky26

*Additional Documents Received by AHC*

Hey All,

Just thought of letting everyone know that I spoke to the AHC today to find out if they received my PCC and other additional documents that I had sent via VFS and I'm relieved to know that they have received them on Monday afternoon  
The operator told me that the documents should be on the case officer's desk by tomorrow and she would advice me if any further documents are required.

Hope no further documents are required and that I get my visa soon.
It's been fairly quiet on the thread lately  Hope AHC grants some more visas before September comes to an end.
Good Luck to all waiting!! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Becky26 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just thought of letting everyone know that I spoke to the AHC today to find out if they received my PCC and other additional documents that I had sent via VFS and I'm relieved to know that they have received them on Monday afternoon
> The operator told me that the documents should be on the case officer's desk by tomorrow and she would advice me if any further documents are required.
> 
> Hope no further documents are required and that I get my visa soon.
> It's been fairly quiet on the thread lately  Hope AHC grants some more visas before September comes to an end.
> Good Luck to all waiting!! :thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Congrats becky, 

U have any idea y AHC is not allocating the CO's ?? This is very much frustrating for me as Iam not able to concentrate on anything other than looking into my mobile for some luck of call.. .. I know all Jan applicants are in same way as Iam. Any information u got from other forums??


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Congrats becky,
> 
> U have any idea y AHC is not allocating the CO's ?? This is very much frustrating for me as Iam not able to concentrate on anything other than looking into my mobile for some luck of call.. .. I know all Jan applicants are in same way as Iam. Any information u got from other forums??


Hey Maha240606,

Thank you  

Unfortunately I haven't come across anyone from January 2014 who got a case officer allocated besides 1 applicant whose DOL was January 10 I think and that too happened a couple of weeks ago. No idea why case officer allocation is taking so long :confused2::confused2: This is just ridiculous!

I'm so sorry to see so many of you still waiting for case officer allocation past the 36 weeks since DOL time frame 
I can understand what you and others must be going through.

Have you called AHC recently as you've completed 36 weeks since DOL? 
I think you should be getting the good news soon. SS user Matterhorn got a case officer allocated to their application in 255 days since DOL so hopefully you don't have a very long wait now 

Praying for all January applicants ray:ray: hope you all get your visas very soon. Please do share the good news with us when it comes.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> Hey Maha240606,
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't come across anyone from January 2014 who got a case officer allocated besides 1 applicant whose DOL was January 10 I think and that too happened a couple of weeks ago. No idea why case officer allocation is taking so long :confused2::confused2: This is just ridiculous!
> 
> I'm so sorry to see so many of you still waiting for case officer allocation past the 36 weeks since DOL time frame
> I can understand what you and others must be going through.
> 
> Have you called AHC recently as you've completed 36 weeks since DOL?
> I think you should be getting the good news soon. SS user Matterhorn got a case officer allocated to their application in 255 days since DOL so hopefully you don't have a very long wait now
> 
> Praying for all January applicants ray:ray: hope you all get your visas very soon. Please do share the good news with us when it comes.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!! :thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hello everyone,

I spoke with AHC operator and they informed that I still haven't got an case officer assigned. When I asked why as its already past the 36 weeks, he said its taking longer as for a case officer to be assigned as of now but he said mostly by end of this month a case officer will be assigned. I just hope it does. :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## Maha240606

studkabir said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I spoke with AHC operator and they informed that I still haven't got an case officer assigned. When I asked why as its already past the 36 weeks, he said its taking longer as for a case officer to be assigned as of now but he said mostly by end of this month a case officer will be assigned. I just hope it does. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Hey studkabir, 

The operator said the same when I called in August month.. That I ll be allocated my August end..


----------



## Maha240606

Becky, 

I called AHC on Monday and got the same reply. Ur within 12 months time frame. Currently we allocated CO till 6th January.. (is it so? I think we heard the same dialogue couple of weeks ago!).. Hope they allocate CO's soon and grant visas without any further delay. Bw there was no visa grants yesterday. U have any idea as to why so? Also I'm afraid if the AHC grant speed have gone down


----------



## KG_AUS

Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> I called AHC on Monday and got the same reply. Ur within 12 months time frame. Currently we allocated CO till 6th January.. (is it so? I think we heard the same dialogue couple of weeks ago!).. Hope they allocate CO's soon and grant visas without any further delay. Bw there was no visa grants yesterday. U have any idea as to why so? Also I'm afraid if the AHC grant speed have gone down


So, no CO allocations, no visa grants. What the hell they have been doing? Sacking COs who granted visas without senior COs permission? Or training the newly employed case officers?

Frustrated!!!


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hi guys,

Congrats becky. I have a quick question does my sponsor also need to submit his AFP?


----------



## Jimmy2014

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Congrats becky. I have a quick question does my sponsor also need to submit his AFP?


Sponsor is not required to submit any police clearance :whoo:


----------



## Jimmy2014

KG_AUS said:


> So, no CO allocations, no visa grants. What the hell they have been doing? Sacking COs who granted visas without senior COs permission? Or training the newly employed case officers?
> 
> Frustrated!!!


Hey KG_Aus,

My suggestion would be to get in touch with CO directly and/or talk to a senior team member at AHC to escalate this matter. 

They can't have different rules for visa applicants. As you may have noticed, some of the applicants have got their visas on the same day when CO was allocated whereas most applicants have had to wait for e.g. yourself

Some applicants even got their visas once they made their concerns known to the senior people there. There is no harm in trying. You are well within your rights to question this partiality (That's my view anyway)

I personally do not trust what these operators say because they couldn't care less so best to speak to someone who has the authority to do something about your concerns.

I have mentioned this before but I'd say it again, AHC is under Australian govt. and is not an Indian government office where they can just get away by treating their customers like this. 

My partner has not reached the 36 week timeframe yet, but once that happens I will be all over them if they delay the processing any further (again this is my personal view) 

The bottom-line is, I don't care if they are short of staff or their staff is full of s*** :madgrin:


----------



## studkabir

Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> I called AHC on Monday and got the same reply. Ur within 12 months time frame. Currently we allocated CO till 6th January.. (is it so? I think we heard the same dialogue couple of weeks ago!).. Hope they allocate CO's soon and grant visas without any further delay. Bw there was no visa grants yesterday. U have any idea as to why so? Also I'm afraid if the AHC grant speed have gone down


Hi Maha240606,

When I spoke with them they said they have assigned CO untill 8th January and in a weeks time our files should also be assigned to the CO. I dont know what the delay is for, may be short of staff as someone had mentioned 2 months ago that they had read job ads of AHC in quiet a few employment portals.


----------



## KG_AUS

Jimmy2014 said:


> Hey KG_Aus,
> 
> My suggestion would be to get in touch with CO directly and/or talk to a senior team member at AHC to escalate this matter.
> 
> They can't have different rules for visa applicants. As you may have noticed, some of the applicants have got their visas on the same day when CO was allocated whereas most applicants have had to wait for e.g. yourself
> 
> Some applicants even got their visas once they made their concerns known to the senior people there. There is no harm in trying. You are well within your rights to question this partiality (That's my view anyway)
> 
> I personally do not trust what these operators say because they couldn't care less so best to speak to someone who has the authority to do something about your concerns.
> 
> I have mentioned this before but I'd say it again, AHC is under Australian govt. and is not an Indian government office where they can just get away by treating their customers like this.
> 
> My partner has not reached the 36 week timeframe yet, but once that happens I will be all over them if they delay the processing any further (again this is my personal view)
> 
> The bottom-line is, I don't care if they are short of staff or their staff is full of s*** :madgrin:


Hi,

I've been calling them everyday and mailed the case officer twice(one who communicated with me before). Only reply I've received is that my application is well under the global time standard which is 12 months.

Can anyone else suggest other means to talk to a senior case officer?

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## Jimmy2014

KG_AUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been calling them everyday and mailed the case officer twice(one who communicated with me before). Only reply I've received is that my application is well under the global time standard which is 12 months.
> 
> Can anyone else suggest other means to talk to a senior case officer?
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


Senior COs names are also mentioned in the spread sheet that Becky maintains (I think :attention


----------



## jan12

This week seems real slow.. Everyday timeframe is increasing


----------



## Maha240606

Anyone called AHC today?? any luck?


----------



## RohanMT

Any gud news today any grants eagerly waiting  :smash:


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> I called AHC on Monday and got the same reply. Ur within 12 months time frame. Currently we allocated CO till 6th January.. (is it so? I think we heard the same dialogue couple of weeks ago!).. Hope they allocate CO's soon and grant visas without any further delay. Bw there was no visa grants yesterday. U have any idea as to why so? Also I'm afraid if the AHC grant speed have gone down


I unfortunately am not sure why things are taking so long. All we can do is hold onto what the operators are telling you and many others calling to find out the reason of delay and hope that the applications are allocated case officers very soon.
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Australian Federal Police Check*



Arvi_krish said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Congrats becky. I have a quick question does my sponsor also need to submit his AFP?


Hey Arvi_krish,

Thank You! 
The sponsor only needs to provide an AFPC if there is a child under the age of 18 years included in the partner visa application.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nmk452

HI guys,

I got that long time wait Golden email that my wife she got visa today............

I am so happy at the moment I am not able to put it in words but it's done........

Thank you all member for your support,
Nmk452lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



nmk452 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I got that long time wait Golden email that my wife she got visa today............
> 
> I am so happy at the moment I am not able to put it in words but it's done........
> 
> Thank you all member for your support,
> Nmk452


*Yaaay!! First grant for the week 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner!!!!!!!
Finally the good news came for you guys, so happy for you. Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead.

Thank you for sharing the good new with us 
Wish your partner a safe and fun flight to Australia.
Take Care!!!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## nmk452

Thanks Becky,

I submitted PCC (adittional document ask by CO)on last Monday (14th)but I didn't receive any conformation so I wait for one week any then yesterday I called AHC about process of the application.

Operator didn't allow me to talk with CO so I ask her to check with CO that they received additional documents or not. Then she put me on hold and check with CO and told me that they received it. she denied to give me any more details and hang up.

And next morning (today) they grant visa but was issued on old name (because we submitted new passport couple of weeks ago)so agent called them and ask for grant under new name which was sent three weeks ago. Finally within 1 hour they sent new visa grant email. 

Thanks
nmk452:cool2::cool2::kiss:


----------



## Maha240606

nmk452 said:


> Thanks Becky,
> 
> I submitted PCC (adittional document ask by CO)on last Monday (14th)but I didn't receive any conformation so I wait for one week any then yesterday I called AHC about process of the application.
> 
> Operator didn't allow me to talk with CO so I ask her to check with CO that they received additional documents or not. Then she put me on hold and check with CO and told me that they received it. she denied to give me any more details and hang up.
> 
> And next morning (today) they grant visa but was issued on old name (because we submitted new passport couple of weeks ago)so agent called them and ask for grant under new name which was sent three weeks ago. Finally within 1 hour they sent new visa grant email.
> 
> Thanks
> nmk452:cool2::cool2::kiss:



Hi, 
Congrats.. Wat is ur DOL and DOQ?


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



nmk452 said:


> Thanks Becky,
> 
> I submitted PCC (adittional document ask by CO)on last Monday (14th)but I didn't receive any conformation so I wait for one week any then yesterday I called AHC about process of the application.
> 
> Operator didn't allow me to talk with CO so I ask her to check with CO that they received additional documents or not. Then she put me on hold and check with CO and told me that they received it. she denied to give me any more details and hang up.
> 
> And next morning (today) they grant visa but was issued on old name (because we submitted new passport couple of weeks ago)so agent called them and ask for grant under new name which was sent three weeks ago. Finally within 1 hour they sent new visa grant email.
> 
> Thanks
> nmk452:cool2::cool2::kiss:


Hey nmk452,

Thank you for sharing your experience with me 
I haven't received any confirmation till now either and I'm getting a bit impatient as to what the heck is going on. The operator told me that by today my PCC, passport information and other additional documents was going to be forwarded to my case officer. She didn't let me speak to my case officer either.

I'm planning on calling AHC tomorrow again as it's already been 15 months since DOL for my application and I was hoping to get my visa as soon as my case officer received my documents. 
We haven't used a migration agent so I don't really know what to do.

I'm hoping that my visa is approved without having to wait in the final queue for over 30 days 
Thanks again for your detailed post. Congratulations again!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nmk452

Becky26 said:


> Hey nmk452,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience with me
> I haven't received any confirmation till now either and I'm getting a bit impatient as to what the heck is going on. The operator told me that by today my PCC, passport information and other additional documents was going to be forwarded to my case officer. She didn't let me speak to my case officer either.
> 
> I'm planning on calling AHC tomorrow again as it's already been 15 months since DOL for my application and I was hoping to get my visa as soon as my case officer received my documents.
> We haven't used a migration agent so I don't really know what to do.
> 
> I'm hoping that my visa is approved without having to wait in the final queue for over 30 days
> Thanks again for your detailed post. Congratulations again!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


HI Becky,
I think you should call tomorrow and trying to explain your situation to operator and tell them to pass your message to the CO that might be works in your case becky. If you have CO then you should mail your documents directly to your CO (The operator told me that by today my PCC, passport information and other additional documents was going to be forwarded to my case officer.), i didn't get that point........

Best of luck your visa coming soon.......


----------



## Becky26

nmk452 said:


> HI Becky,
> I think you should call tomorrow and trying to explain your situation to operator and tell them to pass your message to the CO that might be works in your case becky. If you have CO then you should mail your documents directly to your CO (The operator told me that by today my PCC, passport information and other additional documents was going to be forwarded to my case officer.), i didn't get that point........
> 
> Best of luck your visa coming soon.......


I was telling you what the operator told me yesterday on the phone regarding my additional documents that were going to be sent to the case officer's desk by today. 

I did email her everything on Saturday night but haven't heard back from her since and am getting worried now that she might stretch out the processing of my application a further.
I do have a case officer and will try my best to either talk to her myself or get her to at least reply to the email I wrote to her on Saturday night.
Thanks again for your help, appreciate your time  and big thanks for the good wishes 
Take Care!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

The following applicants kindly please update us with your visa application processing status:-
1. loveforever;
2. Human1234;
3. Nikita Ag;
4. luella; and
5. KG_AUS

Look forward to your replies. Thank you for your time. 
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jan12

Congratulations nmk.. Becky I hope you get visa tomorrow


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> I unfortunately am not sure why things are taking so long. All we can do is hold onto what the operators are telling you and many others calling to find out the reason of delay and hope that the applications are allocated case officers very soon.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky and Maha,

Its getting so frustrating day by day I don't know what the AHC has been doing the allocation of case officers has been so slow for the January Applicants and specially the online applicants. I read the made the online lodgement to speed up the process but by the looks of it until now it looks the other way round. Most of the Dec applicants got their visa in the 37 weeks time frame and we havent been allocated a case officer which is ridiculous. 

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## KG_AUS

Becky26 said:


> The following applicants kindly please update us with your visa application processing status:-
> 1. loveforever;
> 2. Human1234;
> 3. Nikita Ag;
> 4. luella; and
> 5. KG_AUS
> 
> Look forward to your replies. Thank you for your time.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi all,

My application is still on final queue waiting for a senior CO. No updates for last 38 days...

KG_AUS


----------



## Jimmy2014

KG_AUS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My application is still on final queue waiting for a senior CO. No updates for last 38 days...
> 
> KG_AUS


I think Surpreet had to wait around the same time (or may be bit less). Visa grant email may not be too far :grouphug:


----------



## KG_AUS

Jimmy2014 said:


> I think Surpreet had to wait around the same time (or may be bit less). Visa grant email may not be too far :grouphug:


Hope the same!

Thanks for your kind words.

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## Maha240606

studkabir said:


> Hi Becky and Maha,
> 
> Its getting so frustrating day by day I don't know what the AHC has been doing the allocation of case officers has been so slow for the January Applicants and specially the online applicants. I read the made the online lodgement to speed up the process but by the looks of it until now it looks the other way round. Most of the Dec applicants got their visa in the 37 weeks time frame and we havent been allocated a case officer which is ridiculous.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Hi Studkabir,

Unfortunately even I sail in the same boat.. Its highly irritating to see these and I really cant understand y AHC is not allocating CO's/slowing down the CO allocations.. If u estimate roughly, I think 95% of Dec applicants have received their visas.. Then y this delay in stepping into Jan applicants? God only knows what these people are upto... They said by this month end they will allocate CO and its gonna end n 5 days. Lets hope wats gonna happen.. My BP is only raising now and then 

Regards,

Maha


----------



## nmk452

Becky26 said:


> I was telling you what the operator told me yesterday on the phone regarding my additional documents that were going to be sent to the case officer's desk by today.
> 
> I did email her everything on Saturday night but haven't heard back from her since and am getting worried now that she might stretch out the processing of my application a further.
> I do have a case officer and will try my best to either talk to her myself or get her to at least reply to the email I wrote to her on Saturday night.
> Thanks again for your help, appreciate your time  and big thanks for the good wishes
> Take Care!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
Could you please update my details in SS 

Thanks,
nmk452.


----------



## tincup

Hi Becky and guys -

1) Where is the spread sheet everyone is talking about?

2) How do we fill our details there?

On a personal note I think some thing has gone terrible wrong for Indian visa applicants as my new married colleagues from Srilanka and Bangladesh got partner visa's for their wives' in 5 and 4 months respectively.
Here for India we are talking about case officer being assigned after 8 or 9 months hard to understand the difference???


----------



## Subedi

Hey guys, it's really annoying for everyone to wait for too long and on the top of it AHC phone is not working today.... can't even call them and inquiry ......... God Bless everyone and speedy grant to everyone of us.... thanks...


----------



## Maha240606

OMG.. Really some problem s going on with AHC.. Y have their network itself have been collapsed today??


----------



## Maha240606

Subedi said:


> Hey guys, it's really annoying for everyone to wait for too long and on the top of it AHC phone is not working today.... can't even call them and inquiry ......... God Bless everyone and speedy grant to everyone of us.... thanks...


Subedi,

Please update ur CO details in the spread sheet


----------



## Becky26

jan12 said:


> Congratulations nmk.. Becky I hope you get visa tomorrow


Thank You jan12. Good Luck to you for your visa, hope it is approved soon 
Please do keep us updated, thank you for your time 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ARPANOFP

Hi All,

I am new to this thread and want seniors to help with some of my queries.

I am a permanent resident working in Melbourne. i got engaged in June and Fiancee is in India. I am getting married on 15th Feb 2015. I have gone through the posts and learned that processing time for spouse visa is 8-9 months. Can i apply for the spouse visa now and later on submit my marriage certificate after 15th Feb as i have to wait long for CO to be assigned. Is it possible or anyone else has taken the similar approach in past.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maha240606

Becky,

Y is AHC screwed up today? Have u faced this issue for the past one year? AHC contact not reachable?


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Hi Becky and Maha,
> 
> Its getting so frustrating day by day I don't know what the AHC has been doing the allocation of case officers has been so slow for the January Applicants and specially the online applicants. I read the made the online lodgement to speed up the process but by the looks of it until now it looks the other way round. Most of the Dec applicants got their visa in the 37 weeks time frame and we havent been allocated a case officer which is ridiculous.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Hey Studkabir,

I can understand how annoying this situation must be. As I also suggest in the past, just wondering if you have filed for Special Consideration on the basis of your pregnancy as that could quicken the processing for you.
Hope you and the little one are doing well 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!
Please do ask if you any questions 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



KG_AUS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My application is still on final queue waiting for a senior CO. No updates for last 38 days...
> 
> KG_AUS


Thank you for the update KG_AUS 
I thought you're visa got approved and you forgot to update us  
Not too long to go now, if not by this week then next week you should get your visa 
Good Luck!!  Thanks again for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nmk452 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Could you please update my details in SS
> 
> Thanks,
> nmk452.


Ooops!!! I thought I did update them yesterday 
Sorry about that, I have now updated them 
Thank you letting me know my mistake.
Hope this helps. Take Care!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Becky26 said:


> Hey tincup,
> 
> Can you please fill the SS Update Form with your partner's visa application details so I can add you to the main SS. Below is the link to the form:-
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> Sorry to break this to you, but you have a long wait ahead of you before a case officer is allocated to your application. As per the current time frames which are available on AHC New Delhi's website, its taking 35-36 weeks since DOL to get a case officer. Current indicative processing time frame for AHC is 8-11 months and DIBP's global processing time frame is 12 months.
> Below is the link for their website:-
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
> 
> You can invite your partner on a visitor visa to Australia. Many applicants do that whilst awaiting decision on their application.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Becky26 said:


> Below is the link to the timelines for partner visa applications that are processed by AHC New Delhi:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





tincup said:


> Hi Becky and guys -
> 
> 1) Where is the spread sheet everyone is talking about?
> 
> 2) How do we fill our details there?
> 
> On a personal note I think some thing has gone terrible wrong for Indian visa applicants as my new married colleagues from Srilanka and Bangladesh got partner visa's for their wives' in 5 and 4 months respectively.
> Here for India we are talking about case officer being assigned after 8 or 9 months hard to understand the difference???


Hey tincup,

Please have a read of the above quoted posts. Also please make sure to go through the thread once you have posted a query as the members reply to the queries and I myself try to answer if not all then most of the queries everyday.

You'll find the answer to your questions in my above quoted post.
Appreciate your consideration. Thank You!

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Don't Worry!!*



Subedi said:


> Hey guys, it's really annoying for everyone to wait for too long and on the top of it AHC phone is not working today.... can't even call them and inquiry ......... God Bless everyone and speedy grant to everyone of us.... thanks...


Guys, there might be an issue with their phone line that they might be getting fixed so keep trying, I'm sure this issued will be fixed today itself. It's AHC's contact number that hundreds and thousands of people use everyday so I doubt it'll be left broken.

Hope this helps. Don't worry, just keep trying. 
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky



Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> Y is AHC screwed up today? Have u faced this issue for the past one year? AHC contact not reachable?


I haven't called AHC today so am not sure what's going on. Could be a technical glitch, as they always put it. Just give it time and it should be fixed soon.
Maybe the overload of phone calls broke it.....LOL
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



ARPANOFP said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread and want seniors to help with some of my queries.
> 
> I am a permanent resident working in Melbourne. i got engaged in June and Fiancee is in India. I am getting married on 15th Feb 2015. I have gone through the posts and learned that processing time for spouse visa is 8-9 months. Can i apply for the spouse visa now and later on submit my marriage certificate after 15th Feb as i have to wait long for CO to be assigned. Is it possible or anyone else has taken the similar approach in past.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hey ARPANOFP,

Welcome to the Forum :welcome::welcome:
Before you do anything, I'd suggest you to read the Partner Migration Booklet thoroughly which is available on the DIBP's website, link to which is mentioned below:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf

You can apply for the partner visa now if you have arranged your visa application file. Let me correct you about the processing time frame; as per AHC New Delhi's website the current case officer allocation is taking 35-36 weeks since DOL which alone is about 9 months wait to just get a case officer who will assess your application.
AHC's indicative processing time frame is 8-11 months and DIBP's global processing time frame is 12 months.
Below is the link from AHC's website with the processing time frames:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

So if you apply in September 2014, you should be able to get a case officer allocated to your file by June 2015 and that's only if the case officer allocation time frame remains unchanged until next year which is very unlikely as AHC increased this time frame 2 within 1 month since July 2014.

I think some people have applied for the partner visa before they got married, then once they are married they simply provide the marriage certificate along with updated evidence of relationship to AHC.
Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more questions.
Good Luck! and Congratulation on the engagement 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> Hey ARPANOFP,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum :welcome::welcome:
> Before you do anything, I'd suggest you to read the Partner Migration Booklet thoroughly which is available on the DIBP's website, link to which is mentioned below:-
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf
> 
> You can apply for the partner visa now if you have arranged your visa application file. Let me correct you about the processing time frame; as per AHC New Delhi's website the current case officer allocation is taking 35-36 weeks since DOL which alone is about 9 months wait to just get a case officer who will assess your application.
> AHC's indicative processing time frame is 8-11 months and DIBP's global processing time frame is 12 months.
> Below is the link from AHC's website with the processing time frames:-
> CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
> 
> So if you apply in September 2014, you should be able to get a case officer allocated to your file by June 2015 and that's only if the case officer allocation time frame remains unchanged until next year which is very unlikely as AHC increased this time frame 2 within 1 month since July 2014.
> 
> I think some people have applied for the partner visa before they got married, then once they are married they simply provide the marriage certificate along with updated evidence of relationship to AHC.
> Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more questions.
> Good Luck! and Congratulation on the engagement
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


That's good information. The only thing I'd add here is that in online application (would be same in paper too I think), there is a question around Date of Marriage. So I am not sure if you can put a (future) date because technically u r applying for a Partner visa which assumes you are married already. 

I could be wrong but thought of raising it nonetheless.


----------



## ARPANOFP

Becky26 said:


> Hey ARPANOFP,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum :welcome::welcome:
> Before you do anything, I'd suggest you to read the Partner Migration Booklet thoroughly which is available on the DIBP's website, link to which is mentioned below:-
> 
> 
> You can apply for the partner visa now if you have arranged your visa application file. Let me correct you about the processing time frame; as per AHC New Delhi's website the current case officer allocation is taking 35-36 weeks since DOL which alone is about 9 months wait to just get a case officer who will assess your application.
> AHC's indicative processing time frame is 8-11 months and DIBP's global processing time frame is 12 months.
> Below is the link from AHC's website with the processing time frames:-
> 
> 
> So if you apply in September 2014, you should be able to get a case officer allocated to your file by June 2015 and that's only if the case officer allocation time frame remains unchanged until next year which is very unlikely as AHC increased this time frame 2 within 1 month since July 2014.
> 
> I think some people have applied for the partner visa before they got married, then once they are married they simply provide the marriage certificate along with updated evidence of relationship to AHC.
> Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more questions.
> Good Luck! and Congratulation on the engagement
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Thanks for your valuable inputs. I have gone through this thread and wish for a speedy grant of your visa.

If i a submit the application now, is there a field in any of the forms where i can mention intended date of marriage. Also is there any major difference in online and paper based application. Thanks !


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> That's good information. The only thing I'd add here is that in online application (would be same in paper too I think), there is a question around Date of Marriage. So I am not sure if you can put a (future) date because technically u r applying for a Partner visa which assumes you are married already.
> 
> I could be wrong but thought of raising it nonetheless.


Thanks for pointing this out Jimmy  Your's is a good point.
I was thinking about the paper applications. Might wanna wait for a few other members to comment on this.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ARPANOFP said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for your valuable inputs. I have gone through this thread and wish for a speedy grant of your visa.
> 
> If i a submit the application now, is there a field in any of the forms where i can mention intended date of marriage. Also is there any major difference in online and paper based application. Thanks !


I think you can fill the paper applications with the intended date of marriage but the online system will assume that the applicant is married hence will be requesting the date of marriage and as Jimmy said, the applicant can't mention a date in the future when filling in the online forms.
This is my guess, maybe the online applicants can confirm my guess.
Seniors, please help! Thank You! 

Thank you for your kind wishes, I'm hoping for the same 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ARPANOFP

Becky26 said:


> I think you can fill the paper applications with the intended date of marriage but the online system will assume that the applicant is married hence will be requesting the date of marriage and as Jimmy said, the applicant can't mention a date in the future when filling in the online forms.
> This is my guess, maybe the online applicants can confirm my guess.
> Seniors, please help! Thank You!
> 
> Thank you for your kind wishes, I'm hoping for the same
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I have found something important in Form 47SP Application for Migration to Australia as a Partner, which can clear some of the doubts regarding this.

• apply for a Partner (subclass 820/801) visa if you are in
Australia and you are married or in a de facto relationship; or
• *apply for a Partner (subclass 309/100) visa if you are outside
Australia and you are married, intend to marry before the visa
is decided *or you are in a de facto relationship; or
• apply for a Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) visa if you are
outside Australia


----------



## Becky26

ARPANOFP said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I have found something important in Form 47SP Application for Migration to Australia as a Partner, which can clear some of the doubts regarding this.
> 
> • apply for a Partner (subclass 820/801) visa if you are in
> Australia and you are married or in a de facto relationship; or
> • *apply for a Partner (subclass 309/100) visa if you are outside
> Australia and you are married, intend to marry before the visa
> is decided *or you are in a de facto relationship; or
> • apply for a Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) visa if you are
> outside Australia


There we go!!! Problem solved 
You can then apply online as well with an intended date of marriage. The forms 40SP and 47SP are the same as the paper application.
Thanks for sharing this information with us. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> There we go!!! Problem solved
> You can then apply online as well with an intended date of marriage. The forms 40SP and 47SP are the same as the paper application.
> Thanks for sharing this information with us. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


That's a valuable information for sure. I went through the Immigration website again and found this statement ​ ​ _*You can apply if you intend to marry your partner before a decision on your visa is made*_​ ​ This is only applicable for 309/100 and not 801/820.​ ​ Looks like I should have applied much earlier too..  That would have saved me this waiting period. ​ ​ But anyways, this is a very important piece of information for future applicants who are going to apply. ​


----------



## Jimmy2014

25 Sept 2014 – Due to technical issues, phone calls cannot be made to the Australian High Commission currently. This message will be removed when phones are working again.
For urgent matters, please email: [email protected]


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> 25 Sept 2014 – Due to technical issues, phone calls cannot be made to the Australian High Commission currently. This message will be removed when phones are working again.
> For urgent matters, please email: [email protected]


Hey Jimmy!!

Thanks a lot for sharing such an important update with us 
That's exactly what I thought would be the reason for the broken phone line.
Thanks heaps 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ARPANOFP

Jimmy2014 said:


> That's a valuable information for sure. I went through the Immigration website again and found this statement ​ ​ _*You can apply if you intend to marry your partner before a decision on your visa is made*_​ ​ This is only applicable for 309/100 and not 801/820.​ ​ Looks like I should have applied much earlier too..  That would have saved me this waiting period. ​ ​ But anyways, this is a very important piece of information for future applicants who are going to apply. ​


Hi Becky,

If i choose to apply by paper based application, i need to initially submit my documents through VFS. In case i need to submit more documents later will it also be through VFS or we can directly send to AHC. In case VFS is the only option do they charge every time we submit the documents.


----------



## Becky26

ARPANOFP said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> If i choose to apply by paper based application, i need to initially submit my documents through VFS. In case i need to submit more documents later will it also be through VFS or we can directly send to AHC. In case VFS is the only option do they charge every time we submit the documents.


Hey ARPANOFP,

The initial application MUST be submitted through VFS but the additional documents can be sent by post either directly by the applicant or via VFS, totally upto you 
No VFS won't charge you any fees on submission of additional documents, they charge for certification of documents.
I recently submitted my additional paperwork on September 19, 2014 and wasn't asked for any fees.

Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Jimmy2014 said:


> 25 Sept 2014 – Due to technical issues, phone calls cannot be made to the Australian High Commission currently. This message will be removed when phones are working again.
> For urgent matters, please email: [email protected]


Hi,

I have a doubt.. If its not working how will the case officers contact the respective applicants? So no visa grants or processing till tat time frame? Is it what they are upto?


----------



## Sushy

*Hey Becky, hope you are doing well!! 
As per your reply, are you sure they did not charge you a single penny there because they told me that, whether I submit one single paper or 10 papers, I gotta pay them Rupees 600/- Please clarify this part.:der: What did you do, just gave them the docs?? What did you tell them as in your application number, passport number and so on.  *




Becky26 said:


> Hey ARPANOFP,
> 
> The initial application MUST be submitted through VFS but the additional documents can be sent by post either directly by the applicant or via VFS, totally upto you
> No VFS won't charge you any fees on submission of additional documents, they charge for certification of documents.
> I recently submitted my additional paperwork on September 19, 2014 and wasn't asked for any fees.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

New Charges are updated on vfs website.


----------



## 496402-dron

Maha240606 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a doubt.. If its not working how will the case officers contact the respective applicants? So no visa grants or processing till tat time frame? Is it what they are upto?


Sometimes they directly send visa grant email without giving call if no more additional documents required.


----------



## Nikita Ag

Becky26 said:


> The following applicants kindly please update us with your visa application processing status:-
> 1. loveforever;
> 2. Human1234;
> 3. Nikita Ag;
> 4. luella; and
> 5. KG_AUS
> 
> Look forward to your replies. Thank you for your time.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky,

As I mentioned last time the CO had told me that my visa would be granted latest by mid October. Relying on her words I don't know what's my visa status. Last week when I called AHC my file was not sent to final queue, but the operator told me that you can trust the words of the CO, so am praying and hoping my visa before 15 oct. Frankly, it's really frustrating but am just trying to be positive.

Do you think I should call my CO again and speak to her ? I have already booked my tickets for 15 OCR, should I let her know this ?

Any help by anyone in similar situation would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Nikita


----------



## Maha240606

No grants yesterday also .. Wat only AHC is doing :'(


----------



## Maha240606

Also another point is when I was talking to an operator on Wednesday, she said there is a link in the site which tells which date visas, AHC is processing currently.. U people have any idea where is it in AHC site?


----------



## mayankue2

soniyo o soniyo said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> I have applied for my spouse visa on the 16th April 2014 and I just got an acknowledgement saying they got the docs. I still haven't got a CO allocated. I am getting married the ritual way in Dec. Also I m applying for my tourist visa in mid oct. Do you think there would be any problem in getting one, as my spouse visa is already in process. I want to fly with my Husband, so I getting a tourist visa, as a back up.
> 
> Please any one in the forum with the same situation do , get back to me.
> 
> Thanks ,
> 
> Goodluck to you and all


hey,
did u apply online or through vfs? my case is pretty same to yours too. I applied online on 20th april and got the acknowledgement last month. i am getting married in dec too. But not sure how long would it take to get the visa. we should stay in touch and update each other if anything comes up. but in my case i will wait till december if i want to apply for tourist visa or not, because it does not take long to get tourist visa and its easy to get one when ur partner visa application is already in progress.

thanks


----------



## mayankue2

Maha240606 said:


> Also another point is when I was talking to an operator on Wednesday, she said there is a link in the site which tells which date visas, AHC is processing currently.. U people have any idea where is it in AHC site?


i tried looking for such page 2 months ago but could not find one. but i found one from phillipines. but if thats the case, i will start my search again.


----------



## mayankue2

Maha240606 said:


> Also another point is when I was talking to an operator on Wednesday, she said there is a link in the site which tells which date visas, AHC is processing currently.. U people have any idea where is it in AHC site?


thats the phillipines one :

Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


----------



## Maha240606

mayankue2 said:


> thats the phillipines one :
> 
> Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


I do know there is a link for tourist visa processing in AHC website. But Im not sure if same is there for Partner visa. Below was the link for tourist visa...

January 2014 Visitor visa processing times - Australian High Commission


----------



## mayankue2

yeah i just found that too. i dont think there is one for partner visa.


----------



## Maha240606

OMG!!.. For Philippines, they are processing applications lodged on 1st July 2014 as of 29th Aug 2014.. For them also standard processing time is 12 months but I think they are processing fastly.. Hope our AHC speeds up!!!


----------



## mayankue2

Maha240606 said:


> OMG!!.. For Philippines, they are processing applications lodged on 1st July 2014 as of 29th Aug 2014.. For them also standard processing time is 12 months but I think they are processing fastly.. Hope our AHC speeds up!!!


yes, because unfortunately we are listed in high risk countries.


----------



## Subedi

mayankue2 said:


> yes, because unfortunately we are listed in high risk countries.




hey mate, Philippines is in high risk courntry's list as india..... everyone surprise after seeing their faster processing system... you can check the countries in high risk and low risk in Australian immigration webpage....thanks...


----------



## Maha240606

What i seriously doubt is Y they have stopped the allocating the CO's is probably r they giving training for the officers to deal with online applications? Cos as far as we see in the excel there are many online applicants in Jan and further months. So I guess long time back few were telling they are new to deal with online applicants and so may be they are giving training for them to deal with it.. And to its highlight they have screwed up their phone calls!!!


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> Not a problem!! Happy to help
> Let me know if you have any queries.
> Hope you're doing well. Take Care.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,

Can you please tell me how to apply for special consideration as I am pregnant and I really want to be with my Husband in Sydney. Seniors please help

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## Subedi

Maha240606 said:


> What i seriously doubt is Y they have stopped the allocating the CO's is probably r they giving training for the officers to deal with online applications? Cos as far as we see in the excel there are many online applicants in Jan and further months. So I guess long time back few were telling they are new to deal with online applicants and so may be they are giving training for them to deal with it.. And to its highlight they have screwed up their phone calls!!!


 HI Maha, i'm very much agree with you....


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a doubt.. If its not working how will the case officers contact the respective applicants? So no visa grants or processing till tat time frame? Is it what they are upto?


I highly doubt the broken phone lines are going to affect the visa grants.


----------



## Becky26

*Service Charges for Additional Services- VFS Australia*



Sushy said:


> *Hey Becky, hope you are doing well!!
> As per your reply, are you sure they did not charge you a single penny there because they told me that, whether I submit one single paper or 10 papers, I gotta pay them Rupees 600/- Please clarify this part.:der: What did you do, just gave them the docs?? What did you tell them as in your application number, passport number and so on.  *


Hey Sushy,

I only paid INR20 to get my updated passport photocopy certified. The 2 front-desk operators (at VFS New Delhi- who sit at the desk located on the right hand as soon you enter) asked me to show them the request letter for the additional documents from the AHC/case officer. 

One quickly wrote me a bill for INR640 which I was happy to pay, the second female asked me when I had applied for the visa, I told her my DOL was July 22, 2013 to which her jaw seemed to have dropped on her desk (as over a year had passed and I am still waiting patiently for my visa) she quickly took the bill back and told me that I don't need to pay anything.

From what I can understand after going through the VFS website in regards to fees charged for additional documents, is that the fees will be charged if its a "*2 way Courier/drop off courier"* as per the information on their website (link is mentioned below) then the charge is INR600. Because mine was only a one way drop-off hence no fees was charged. 
Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Family-Other - Visa Fees
I submitted a bunch containing 200 pages.

Hope this clears things up 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Nikita Ag said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> As I mentioned last time the CO had told me that my visa would be granted latest by mid October. Relying on her words I don't know what's my visa status. Last week when I called AHC my file was not sent to final queue, but the operator told me that you can trust the words of the CO, so am praying and hoping my visa before 15 oct. Frankly, it's really frustrating but am just trying to be positive.
> 
> Do you think I should call my CO again and speak to her ? I have already booked my tickets for 15 OCR, should I let her know this ?
> 
> Any help by anyone in similar situation would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nikita


Hey Nikita,

Thank you for your reply, appreciate your time 
I guess all you can do is rely on the case officer's word and wait till mid-October for your visa. I don't doubt when you say this wait is frustrating. 

You can call your case officer if you want but unfortunately AHC is experiencing some technical issues with their phone lines so their phones are out-of-order until further notice. Here is the notice available on AHC's website:-
Home - Australian High Commission

There is however an email address you can write to or directly write to your case officer as you see fit. Hope this helps and that you get your visa soon. Stay positive and hang in there, good news is not too far away 
Good Luck!! Please don't forget to share the good news with us 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Also another point is when I was talking to an operator on Wednesday, she said there is a link in the site which tells which date visas, AHC is processing currently.. U people have any idea where is it in AHC site?


I would like to see this page 
Anyone who has comes across the above quoted information on AHC's website, kindly please share the information with us. Your help will be highly appreciated 
Thanks a lot!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mayankue2 said:


> thats the phillipines one :
> 
> Visa processing times - Australian Embassy


LOL....AHC Philippines is processing applications lodged in July 2014. AHC New Delhi still hasn't finished processing applications lodged in January 2014.



Maha240606 said:


> I do know there is a link for tourist visa processing in AHC website. But Im not sure if same is there for Partner visa. Below was the link for tourist visa...
> 
> January 2014 Visitor visa processing times - Australian High Commission


This is only for visitor visa applications and have nothing to do with partner visa applications.


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> hey mate, Philippines is in high risk courntry's list as india..... everyone surprise after seeing their faster processing system... you can check the countries in high risk and low risk in Australian immigration webpage....thanks...


Philippines is much smaller than India. So even though they are also a high risk country, the total number of applicants applying for a partner visa from Philippines would probably account for 1/3 (or maybe even less) of the total number of applicants from India, hence the longer waiting period.
Higher the population/number of applications the longer is the waiting period.


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> What i seriously doubt is Y they have stopped the allocating the CO's is probably r they giving training for the officers to deal with online applications? Cos as far as we see in the excel there are many online applicants in Jan and further months. So I guess long time back few were telling they are new to deal with online applicants and so may be they are giving training for them to deal with it.. And to its highlight they have screwed up their phone calls!!!


I think everyone is overthinking this situation. It could be many other things including their internal policies or Australian policies that they must stick to. Maybe there IS huge load of applications in January (being the first month of the year). Just on our thread, there are 4 applicants (each date) who have applied on the same day (January 10th and 13th). Not all applicants are on this thread so I'm guessing AHC is just busy approving applications. 

And with online applications on hand, that could be a tricky thing for officers who are used to dealing with paper applications, as you said are being trained which can take some time. All in all, your application will be approved within the 12 month global processing time frame (if there are no complications).

The issues with the phone lines is new as I've never experienced it in the past 15 months I've been in touch with AHC. Don't worry, you should be getting good news soon. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Can you please tell me how to apply for special consideration as I am pregnant and I really want to be with my Husband in Sydney. Seniors please help
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Hey Studkabir,

I unfortunately am not sure of how one would go about filing for special consideration. From the information that members shared in the past was that the applicant or the sponsor called AHC, informed them of the pregnancy and AHC would advice them on how to do the required paperwork.
Any pregnant applicants who applied for special consideration, kindly please advice us of the procedure. Thanks for your help! 

Because the phone lines are broken, you can't call AHC until further notice:-
Home - Australian High Commission
Until they are fixed you can email them on the [email protected] address and wait for their reply. If the phone lines are up and working before they reply to your email, just call them then.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> HI Maha, i'm very much agree with you....


Can you please fill out the SS Update Form with your case officer code and allocation date, I need to add them to your details in the main SS.
Look forward to your reply. Thank You! 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Any luck of grants today??


----------



## DOL20140124

hello all, new member but have been following this forum for quite some time. The wait is killing!


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



DOL20140124 said:


> hello all, new member but have been following this forum for quite some time. The wait is killing!


Hey DOL20140124,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*AHC Phones Now Working!*

Guys!!! 
The AHC phone lines are back on now  I've been refreshing their webpage all day and it just updated. You all get call them now, well for another minutes 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DOL20140124

Hi Becky,

Thanks.hope you get you visa soon!...just updated the SS..


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



DOL20140124 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks.hope you get you visa soon!...just updated the SS..


Hey DOL20140124,

Thank you for your quick reply 
I have added your details to the main SS, you can view them by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Thank you for your kind wishes  Wish you a timely grant and please do keep us updated, thank you for your time.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DOL20140124

Hi Becky,

Thanks for updating...lets just hope that we all get our visas soon...the waiting is the worst part..

Happy Weekend!


----------



## Becky26

DOL20140124 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for updating...lets just hope that we all get our visas soon...the waiting is the worst part..
> 
> Happy Weekend!


No worries, happy to help  Please do ask if you have any questions. And I hope for the same. There is nothing worse than this wait 
Good Luck! and happy weekend to you too 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DOL20140124

I have just emailed AHC couple of time and i get the standard response, i haven't tried calling them cuz i've read that they don't respond well and takes ages...so for me to call them would ISD call...is there a easier way to get thru to them?


----------



## Becky26

DOL20140124 said:


> I have just emailed AHC couple of time and i get the standard response, i haven't tried calling them cuz i've read that they don't respond well and takes ages...so for me to call them would ISD call...is there a easier way to get thru to them?


Oh! Because you're in Nepal, it would be an ISD call unfortunately  Have you tried to call the Australian Embassy in Nepal, maybe they can act as a mediator and get you an update.
If that's not possible, the only way to go would be email or wait for them to contact you.

We all are in the same boat, no matter where the applicant is, the level of incompetence of AHC is the same as there is no communication between AHC and the applicant leaving the applicant confused and stressed for as long as 9 months or until a case officer is allocated to their application.

Happy days are not too far away as AHC has slowly started allocating case officer and granting visas to applications lodged in January 2014. Hope this helps. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Melbn1

Hi all, last week my wife called AHC and did not get good response from operator. They told her not to call so often. So we waited this whole week. Now she called and got good news that CO has been allocated on 22th sep. to our case. Gives us big hope for coming week. And i'm sure to all other people who are waiting for CO. DOL 10th jan.


----------



## Maha240606

Melbn1 said:


> Hi all, last week my wife called AHC and did not get good response from operator. They told her not to call so often. So we waited this whole week. Now she called and got good news that CO has been allocated on 22th sep. to our case. Gives us big hope for coming week. And i'm sure to all other people who are waiting for CO. DOL 10th jan.


Hi,

U were not intimated by ur CO yet? Any details about additional requirements?


----------



## Maha240606

Hey Meep, hamanbeer , sakshi,Dip8 ,

Any updates for u people??..


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Melbn1 said:


> Hi all, last week my wife called AHC and did not get good response from operator. They told her not to call so often. So we waited this whole week. Now she called and got good news that CO has been allocated on 22th sep. to our case. Gives us big hope for coming week. And i'm sure to all other people who are waiting for CO. DOL 10th jan.


Congratualtions Melbn1!! 
Finally some movement in applications. This month has been very slow in regards to case officer allocation.

Could you please fill out the SS Update Form with your case officer's details so I can updated your information in the main SS. The link to the form is in my signature below. Thanks for updating us and good luck!! Hope you get your visa soon ray2:ray2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DOL20140124

Becky26 said:


> Oh! Because you're in Nepal, it would be an ISD call unfortunately  Have you tried to call the Australian Embassy in Nepal, maybe they can act as a mediator and get you an update.
> If that's not possible, the only way to go would be email or wait for them to contact you.
> 
> We all are in the same boat, no matter where the applicant is, the level of incompetence of AHC is the same as there is no communication between AHC and the applicant leaving the applicant confused and stressed for as long as 9 months or until a case officer is allocated to their application.
> 
> Happy days are not too far away as AHC has slowly started allocating case officer and granting visas to applications lodged in January 2014. Hope this helps.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks for your reply. Will try Australia embassy here but as far âi know they don't deal with visas issues. Let's just hope next week is the week for most of us..


----------



## Melbn1

*Hi Maha*



Maha240606 said:


> Hi,
> 
> U were not intimated by ur CO yet? Any details about additional requirements?


No, no one contacted. It is just we came to know this by calling them. No news of additional requirements as nobody contacted yet.


----------



## Melbn1

Becky26 said:


> Congratualtions Melbn1!!
> Finally some movement in applications. This month has been very slow in regards to case officer allocation.
> 
> Could you please fill out the SS Update Form with your case officer's details so I can updated your information in the main SS. The link to the form is in my signature below. Thanks for updating us and good luck!! Hope you get your visa soon ray2:ray2:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky, I have filled SS form. Thanks


----------



## Becky26

DOL20140124 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Will try Australia embassy here but as far âi know they don't deal with visas issues. Let's just hope next week is the week for most of us..


True! I guess it's worth a shot. If not then emailing or making expensive ISD phone calls is the only option you have. Just wait for a bit longer, keep an eye on the SS to find out how far along in January 2014 AHC has allocated case officers.

As per AHC New Delhi's website, case officer allocation is taking 35-36 weeks since DOL. Below is the link to their website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Hope this helps. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Melbn1 said:


> Hey Becky, I have filled SS form. Thanks


That's great! Thanks for the quick response. I have updated your details in the main SS now. You can view them by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps, thanks for updating us.
Good Luck! and wish you a speedy grant 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Dip8 any updates? You're the last January 10 applicant left without a case officer allocation. Kindly please update us. 
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Subedi

Becky26 said:


> Subedi said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Maha, i'm very much agree with you....
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please fill out the SS Update Form with your case officer code and allocation date, I need to add them to your details in the main SS.
> Look forward to your reply. Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
Click to expand...


Hey Becky, 
How you doing??? First of all I pray for your visa. I really want you to get your approved visa from AHC. 
About my application no case officer has been appointed till now and no communication and no feedback from them.... Just an acknowledgement letter on the day I applied my online partner visa on 13 January 2014.... Nothing after that !!!!!!! Thanks..... 

Regards 
Subedi


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> Hey Becky,
> How you doing??? First of all I pray for your visa. I really want you to get your approved visa from AHC.
> About my application no case officer has been appointed till now and no communication and no feedback from them.... Just an acknowledgement letter on the day I applied my online partner visa on 13 January 2014.... Nothing after that !!!!!!! Thanks.....
> 
> Regards
> Subedi


Hey Subedi,

Thanks for your reply 
Thank you so much for your kind wishes, I'm hoping for the same. This wait and uncertainty in life and the future is getting unbearable.

As per the information we have in the main SS your application was sent to the final queue on 19/09/2014. 
Is this information correct? Was wondering if you knew the case officer's details since your file was sent to the queue 

Look forward to your reply. Thanks again for your time 
Good Luck to you and wish you a timely grant!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Subedi

Becky26 said:


> Hey Subedi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> Thank you so much for your kind wishes, I'm hoping for the same. This wait and uncertainty in life and the future is getting unbearable.
> 
> As per the information we have in the main SS your application was sent to the final queue on 19/09/2014.
> Is this information correct? Was wondering if you knew the case officer's details since your file was sent to the queue
> 
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks again for your time
> Good Luck to you and wish you a timely grant!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Hi Becky, Actually it may had happened accidentally..... I haven't got any CO and my application still is in processing..... I can fill up the main ss again if you like... thanks.

Regards
Subedi


----------



## shumacer87

*Hello*

Hi everyone, been a long time reader but finally decided to become a member 
and Becky you rock appreciate all the hard work been put in from admins. 

Date of Ack:23rd April 2014
Medicals pcc Requested: june 2014(submitted already)

haven't heard from them since. wife just went back and i am so enjoying this wait.........NOT


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> Hi Becky, Actually it may had happened accidentally..... I haven't got any CO and my application still is in processing..... I can fill up the main ss again if you like... thanks.
> 
> Regards
> Subedi


Thanks for the filling the update form again  
I have made the corrections to your details in the main SS.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!
Have a relaxing weekend.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



shumacer87 said:


> Hi everyone, been a long time reader but finally decided to become a member
> and Becky you rock appreciate all the hard work been put in from admins.
> 
> Date of Ack:23rd April 2014
> Medicals pcc Requested: june 2014(submitted already)
> 
> haven't heard from them since. wife just went back and i am so enjoying this wait.........NOT


Hey shumacer87,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for filling the SS Update Form, I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Just so you know, as per AHC New Delhi website case officer allocation is taking 35-36 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

It is common to not hear from AHC until a case officer is allocated to the application. Roughly the waiting time for the case officer as per the information in the main SS is over 36 weeks/9 months since DOL.

Thank you very much for your kind words and appreciation 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Happy weekend guys!!!

October month is having 4 days of leave with 2 days of leave next week... hope AHC considers the holidays and speed up the process ...


----------



## sangeeta hans

hi becky and all
wts up??
any new grants so far??

rgds
sangeeta


----------



## Becky26

*Holidays in October*



Maha240606 said:


> Happy weekend guys!!!
> 
> October month is having 4 days of leave with 2 days of leave next week... hope AHC considers the holidays and speed up the process ...


Don't forget the 4 Sundays in October so all up AHC will be closed for 8 days in the coming month 
:frusty::frusty: :doh::doh: :mmph::mmph: :smash::smash:
Good Luck everyone!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DOL20140124

Is the AHC open on Saturdays?


----------



## Becky26

*Still in a major Limbo!*



sangeeta hans said:


> hi becky and all
> wts up??
> any new grants so far??
> 
> rgds
> sangeeta


Hey sangeeta,

No news from my side besides that AHC received my additional documents including the certified copy of my new passport and original PCC on Monday September 22, 2014. 
I also emailed the case officer but as usual no reply from her leaving me sleepless, confused and frustrated for GOD knows how much longer :confused2::confused2:

There was only 1 grant this week, SS user nmk452 
Hoping the coming week is going to bring a few more grants before September 2014 ends. Hope you're well and planning and shopping is going well. 
Thank you for checking up on me 
Take Care!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

DOL20140124 said:


> Is the AHC open on Saturdays?


Crap! That makes the total 12 holidays for AHC 
So they will be open for only 19 days during October :frusty::frusty:
4 public holidays, 4 Saturdays and 4 Sundays. I bet October is AHC's favourite month in the whole year 

No, AHC is open Monday-Friday 8:30AM till 1:00PM then from 2:00PM till 5:00PM.
They are closed Saturday, Sunday and on certain Indian and all Australian public holidays.


----------



## DOL20140124

Yep.. October must be their fav month.. Hope they are refreshed after few days off and can work at double the speed and make it our fav. month.


----------



## sangeeta hans

Becky26 said:


> Hey sangeeta,
> 
> No news from my side besides that AHC received my additional documents including the certified copy of my new passport and original PCC on Monday September 22, 2014.
> I also emailed the case officer but as usual no reply from her leaving me sleepless, confused and frustrated for GOD knows how much longer :confused2::confused2:
> 
> There was only 1 grant this week, SS user nmk452
> Hoping the coming week is going to bring a few more grants before September 2014 ends. Hope you're well and planning and shopping is going well.
> Thank you for checking up on me
> Take Care!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


ohhh 
its sad to hear this!
anywz m praying for u all..i know how much this wait kills!!
well i think your wait will be of short dutation now!!you are done with everything now!!so dont worry!!
and i am flying on next sunday hurrayy 
i pray you will also join us all forum members there as soon as possible!!do update us with your upcoming details,eagerly waiting!!
rgds
sangeeta


----------



## Maha240606

Hope coming week AHC does some wonders.. Its highly irritating .. Cant bear this phase of time in life.... With no proper response from AHC to reason out their delays in processing..


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> ohhh
> its sad to hear this!
> anywz m praying for u all..i know how much this wait kills!!
> well i think your wait will be of short dutation now!!you are done with everything now!!so dont worry!!
> and i am flying on next sunday hurrayy
> i pray you will also join us all forum members there as soon as possible!!do update us with your upcoming details,eagerly waiting!!
> rgds
> sangeeta


Thank you for your continuous prayers for all of us 
I wish you a safe and fun flight to your destination. Thanks for updating us. 
I will update you all on what happens.
Take Care and have a wonderful life ahead.
Have a great week ahead 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jan12

When I applied they said 5 to 8 months. So when i went on tourist visa i came back in july(at the end of 5th month) and they changed timeline after I came back to 8 to 12 months. If they announced a week before i would have stayed back there for 3 more months.. its really difficult to be away from him..  already we were apart for 3 years while he was studying. and have to wait even after marriage now 

Atleast in August I saw some post saying they will complete december applications by august. So I was hoping Jan applications by september and Feb applications by October. But now, its end of september and only half of January is done. Its really frustrating.. sooo much.:behindsofa:

I can only pray and stay calm with hopes that we all get visa soon.. fingers crossed...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

jan12 said:


> When I applied they said 5 to 8 months. So when i went on tourist visa i came back in july(at the end of 5th month) and they changed timeline after I came back to 8 to 12 months. If they announced a week before i would have stayed back there for 3 more months.. its really difficult to be away from him..  already we were apart for 3 years while he was studying. and have to wait even after marriage now
> 
> Atleast in August I saw some post saying they will complete december applications by august. So I was hoping Jan applications by september and Feb applications by October. But now, its end of september and only half of January is done. Its really frustrating.. sooo much.:behindsofa:
> 
> I can only pray and stay calm with hopes that we all get visa soon.. fingers crossed...:fingerscrossed:


Don't worry jan12, hopefully AHC will pick up its pace of allocating case officers and granting visas soon. Hoping they will approve all of 2013 applications before September 2014 ends and start clearing January 2014 applications in October.
Praying for all. Please keep us updated and good luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 5th Week of September/1st Week of October 2014*

Hey Guys!

New list for an almost new month with only 4 applicants in the prediction list. I'm hoping AHC will pick up it's pace and at least grant these 4 visas (and also mine ) and allocate more case officers to January 2014 application. AHC has granted 14 visas so far. 
I hope AHC grants visas with double the speed as there are 12 days of holidays the case officers will be enjoying  more holidays, more relaxation meaning more energy to grant more visas, well at least that's what I think and am hoping for 
Below is the updated prediction list:-

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
rohanMT--------------------41----------------------------286
KG_AUS--------------------38----------------------------271
Human1234-----------------25----------------------------294
asiddiqui--------------------24----------------------------263

Good luck to everyone waiting. Please don't forget to share the good news with us  
Have a wonderful week ahead :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ARPANOFP

Becky26 said:


> Hey ARPANOFP,
> 
> The initial application MUST be submitted through VFS but the additional documents can be sent by post either directly by the applicant or via VFS, totally upto you
> No VFS won't charge you any fees on submission of additional documents, they charge for certification of documents.
> I recently submitted my additional paperwork on September 19, 2014 and wasn't asked for any fees.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I am planning to apply online, will you be able to help me with available payment methods if i have to pay from India. Is it through Demand draft or i can pay in INR from my bank account.


----------



## ARPANOFP

mayankue2 said:


> hey,
> did u apply online or through vfs? my case is pretty same to yours too. I applied online on 20th april and got the acknowledgement last month. i am getting married in dec too. But not sure how long would it take to get the visa. we should stay in touch and update each other if anything comes up. but in my case i will wait till december if i want to apply for tourist visa or not, because it does not take long to get tourist visa and its easy to get one when ur partner visa application is already in progress.
> 
> thanks


Hi mayankue2,

Have you applied with an option of intended date of marriage. I am getting married in Feb and planning to apply now. Just want your inputs if this process works fine. Thanks !


----------



## Subedi

Hi guys,

I tried couple of times to call the Visa office today but it's not working till now.... i think they doing it just to avoid the calls from us.... Anyone try to call AHC today regarding processing time period??? Thanks....


----------



## Jimmy2014

ARPANOFP said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I am planning to apply online, will you be able to help me with available payment methods if i have to pay from India. Is it through Demand draft or i can pay in INR from my bank account.


You need a credit card or a visa/MasterCard debit card to make the payment whilst applying online.


----------



## Jimmy2014

Subedi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I tried couple of times to call the Visa office today but it's not working till now.... i think they doing it just to avoid the calls from us.... Anyone try to call AHC today regarding processing time period??? Thanks....


*29 Sept 2014* – Due to technical issues, the Australian High Commission's general immigration phone line is down for all calls; incoming and out-going. This message will be removed when the line is working again. 
For urgent visa related matters, please email [email protected]

May be they haven't paid their phone bills :evil:


----------



## Jimmy2014

ARPANOFP said:


> Hi mayankue2,
> 
> Have you applied with an option of intended date of marriage. I am getting married in Feb and planning to apply now. Just want your inputs if this process works fine. Thanks !


There shouldn't be a problem because DIBP website specifically says that you can apply if u intend to get married before ur application starts processing. ​ ​ In the online application, there will be a field where you will have to enter the date you intend to marry and needless to say it MUST match the date you actually get married and has to be same on the marriage certificate that you can provide later ​


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> Crap! That makes the total 12 holidays for AHC
> So they will be open for only 19 days during October :frusty::frusty:
> 4 public holidays, 4 Saturdays and 4 Sundays. I bet October is AHC's favourite month in the whole year
> 
> No, AHC is open Monday-Friday 8:30AM till 1:00PM then from 2:00PM till 5:00PM.
> They are closed Saturday, Sunday and on certain Indian and all Australian public holidays.




Thankfully there are no public holidays in Australia in the month of October.

Infact, there are none till Christmas and New Years. :cheer2:

http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/pubhol.html


----------



## Jimmy2014

Maha240606 said:


> Hope coming week AHC does some wonders.. Its highly irritating .. Cant bear this phase of time in life.... With no proper response from AHC to reason out their delays in processing..


It is stressful for sure but if you are really keen to push them, then escalating with their senior team leads and/or complaining to the feedback team is the only option there.

AHC, New Delhi won't like it too much then again, like I said if up to you how much you want to fight or wait patiently for them to finalise the application.


----------



## Maha240606

Jimmy2014 said:


> Thankfully there are no public holidays in Australia in the month of October.
> 
> Infact, there are none till Christmas and New Years. :cheer2:
> 
> http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/pubhol.html


U applied n Australia?


----------



## Becky26

ARPANOFP said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I am planning to apply online, will you be able to help me with available payment methods if i have to pay from India. Is it through Demand draft or i can pay in INR from my bank account.


Hey ARPANOFP,

I hope Jimmy answered your query  Thanks Jimmy 
Good Luck! Please do keep us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*F*#$ing BS!!!*



Jimmy2014 said:


> *29 Sept 2014* – Due to technical issues, the Australian High Commission's general immigration phone line is down for all calls; incoming and out-going. This message will be removed when the line is working again.
> For urgent visa related matters, please email [email protected]
> 
> May be they haven't paid their phone bills :evil:


FML!!!! I was trying to call them just now and the call was showing me "User Busy" so I checked their website and they have put this technical issue notice again. I don't think there is any technical issue, but AHC has disconnected the phone lines on purpose. 

Friday evening 4:50pm they removed this notice and on Monday they put it up again, that only means one thing, they are avoiding answering the applicant's phone calls and what better way to do that than calling it technical issues...arggghhhhh!!!!! 

With 12 days off in this month, GOD only help the applicants. This is BS!!! Don't know what to do. My case officer doesn't even answer my email 
Let's see when this notice will be removed.
Good Luck guys!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> Thankfully there are no public holidays in Australia in the month of October.
> 
> Infact, there are none till Christmas and New Years. :cheer2:
> 
> http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/pubhol.html


That's the difference between India and Australia, 182 days out of 365 are public holidays


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> Hey ARPANOFP,
> 
> I hope Jimmy answered your query  Thanks Jimmy
> Good Luck! Please do keep us updated.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


No worries


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> FML!!!! I was trying to call them just now and the call was showing me "User Busy" so I checked their website and they have put this technical issue notice again. I don't think there is any technical issue, but AHC has disconnected the phone lines on purpose.
> 
> Friday evening 4:50pm they removed this notice and on Monday they put it up again, that only means one thing, they are avoiding answering the applicant's phone calls and what better way to do that than calling it technical issues...arggghhhhh!!!!!
> 
> With 12 days off in this month, GOD only help the applicants. This is BS!!! Don't know what to do. My case officer doesn't even answer my email
> Let's see when this notice will be removed.
> Good Luck guys!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


What the hell  

How can they do this ? This is absolutely ********. 

I completely agree with you Becky. 

Just think about it, in today's day and age, unless there is alien attack, the phone lines of a consulate can never stop working :jaw: .


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> What the hell
> 
> How can they do this ? This is absolutely ********.
> 
> I completely agree with you Becky.
> 
> Just think about it, in today's day and age, unless there is alien attack, the phone lines of a consulate can never stop working :jaw: .


Tell me about it!!! I'm so pissed off right now  They're phone lines were working over the weekend but when they are actually needed to be working, they are out of commission :rant::rant:

It the "high" commission of a country for crying out loud, what if an Australian needs assistance, GOD be with them cause AHC's phone lines are experiencing "technical issues", the person in need of assistance can go to hell


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> Tell me about it!!! I'm so pissed off right now  They're phone lines were working over the weekend but when they are actually needed to be working, they are out of commission :rant::rant:
> 
> It the "high" commission of a country for crying out loud, what if an Australian needs assistance, GOD be with them cause AHC's phone lines are experiencing "technical issues", the person in need of assistance can go to hell


 

Don't know what's wrong with them. All we can do is keep on sending emails and the next message will be like this : 

"Due to huge amount emails received by AHC, New Delhi our servers are now down (not to mention we are consulate of a developed country :yuck and we are able to receive emails but not respond to them (like we always do anyway :tongue. This message will be removed when we feel like it regardless of what you applicants are going through :evil:

For any urgent visa related matters, please DO NOT email us and if you still want to email, please email at [email protected] and we shall aim to respond in 10 working days by sending a same copy paste email we send to everyone "


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> Don't know what's wrong with them. All we can do is keep on sending emails and the next message will be like this :
> 
> "Due to huge amount emails received by AHC, New Delhi our servers are now down (not to mention we are consulate of a developed country :yuck and we are able to receive emails but not respond to them (like we always do anyway :tongue. This message will be removed when we feel like it regardless of what you applicants are going through :evil:
> 
> For any urgent visa related matters, please DO NOT email us and if you still want to email, please email at [email protected] and we shall aim to respond in 10 working days by sending a same copy paste email we send to everyone "


SHAME ON THEM!!

Their name should be "We Don't Care" High Commission! I mean this is the height of arrogance and irresponsibility. They know there is no other higher authority where we can take this issue to so they are taking advantage of this situation. I don't think I've come across any department that is as cold and heartless as this.
Good Luck to all waiting! Only GOD can help us ray:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Ohhhhhhhh my gODDDDDDD
Again phone;s not wrking
No news ',,,,,, no CO allocation
Dnt knw wht to do


----------



## mayankue2

ARPANOFP said:


> Hi mayankue2,
> 
> Have you applied with an option of intended date of marriage. I am getting married in Feb and planning to apply now. Just want your inputs if this process works fine. Thanks !


Yes, i have applied with intended date of marriage option. This works absolutely fine, that's how my brother did it. But in his case, case officer was assigned in 2.5 months and every thing was so speedy. But things have changed a lot in two years. Please let me know how you go with your visitor visa. we might have to use visitor visa as well. keep in touch. thanks


----------



## mayankue2

Jimmy2014 said:


> Thankfully there are no public holidays in Australia in the month of October.
> 
> Infact, there are none till Christmas and New Years. :cheer2:
> 
> http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/pubhol.html


there is one public holiday in october in Australia. which is this weekend.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

hey becky
hope you doing good..
i have reached safe and i was bit busy so could not log in into the forum. m gonna apply for my medicare tomorrow.
how much ur case has been processed after u done with your pcc ?
hey dear one quick question now dat i am in australia now war bout sub class 100 like my agent told us that they gonna send some information to your home regarding certain proofs for sub class 100 so where should i update my address. 
and when is the right time of doing this..?
i wish and really pray for you for ur visa you deserve very quickly...
thank you in advance
surpreet kaur


----------



## mayankue2

Surpreet kaur said:


> hey becky
> hope you doing good..
> i have reached safe and i was bit busy so could not log in into the forum. m gonna apply for my medicare tomorrow.
> how much ur case has been processed after u done with your pcc ?
> hey dear one quick question now dat i am in australia now war bout sub class 100 like my agent told us that they gonna send some information to your home regarding certain proofs for sub class 100 so where should i update my address.
> and when is the right time of doing this..?
> i wish and really pray for you for ur visa you deserve very quickly...
> thank you in advance
> surpreet kaur


i think you have to wait for 2 years before you can do this. and i believe you must have provided the australian address in your application anyway when you applied for your visa. but even if you move homes during your stay, you can always inform DIBP.


----------



## Matterhorn

Hi all, one good news from my side, we got our visa today.
DOL 10-Jan-2014, paper application, Delhi.


----------



## girlaussie

2 months before your Original Date of Lodgement DIAC will contact the applicant via email or post (if you allow them to contact by email) and request for more evidence of genuine relationship, form 888 from 2 Aussie citizens or PR, statutory declaration from Applicant/Sponsor etc. You can apply by post or online(online is for those who have submitted their 309 visa online otherwise paper application).

You should be able to call DIAC for change of address any time ideally soon and that should be ok.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



Surpreet kaur said:


> sub class 100 like my agent told us that they gonna send some information to your home regarding certain proofs for sub class 100 so where should i update my address.
> and when is the right time of doing this..?


----------



## Becky26

*Subclass 100 Paperwork*



Surpreet kaur said:


> hey becky
> hope you doing good..
> i have reached safe and i was bit busy so could not log in into the forum. m gonna apply for my medicare tomorrow.
> how much ur case has been processed after u done with your pcc ?
> hey dear one quick question now dat i am in australia now war bout sub class 100 like my agent told us that they gonna send some information to your home regarding certain proofs for sub class 100 so where should i update my address.
> and when is the right time of doing this..?
> i wish and really pray for you for ur visa you deserve very quickly...
> thank you in advance
> surpreet kaur


Hey Surpreet,

Glad to know you reached Australia safely  Thanks for updating us 
I have submitted everything and waiting for an update from my case officer. I also wrote her 2 email but haven't received any replies from her so don't know what's going on. Plus AHC's phone lines being out of commission is making life more frustrating 

The paperwork for subclass 100 can be submitted maximum 2 months in advance from your eligibility date. From the information people have shared on other immigration forums, DIBP doesn't send the paperwork to the applicants anymore and so you will need to download the paperwork from their website from the following mentioned link:-
Partner (Permanent) Calculator

You can also submit the paperwork online via ImmiAccount. Below is the document checklist for subclass 100 which is available on DIBP's website:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/info-permanent-partner-visa.pdf
For the online application you will have to wait to complete 2 years (from the date of your initial provisional subclass 309 application) before you can submit the documents for the permanent subclass 100 application.
Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more questions. 

Thank you for your prayers and kind words. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Matterhorn said:


> Hi all, one good news from my side, we got our visa today.
> DOL 10-Jan-2014, paper application, Delhi.


*Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!! Many Many Congratulations Matterhorn!!!!! Another grant without the application waiting in the final queue.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum::drum:
You made us all very happy, everyone's been feeling really blue lately.
Wish you and your partner a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead!!!!
Thank you for sharing the good news with us!

Wish you a safe and fun flight to Australia.
God Bless You!! Take Care!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Form 929- Change of Address and/or Passport Details*



Surpreet kaur said:


> where should i update my address.
> and when is the right time of doing this..?
> i wish and really pray for you for ur visa you deserve very quickly...
> thank you in advance
> surpreet kaur


You can fill form 929 and upload it to your ImmiAccount since you applied online within 14 days of the address change being made. 
Below is the form:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Subedi

Hi Becky,

I pray for your visa. I really like you to get your visa as soon as possible... i wish tomorrow the day for you.... Good luck....


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Subedi said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I pray for your visa. I really like you to get your visa as soon as possible... i wish tomorrow the day for you.... Good luck....


Thank you for your kind words and prayers, Subedi  I hope and pray for the same for you too. Good Luck and hope that AHC approves more visas tomorrow.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Matterhorn

Becky26 said:


> *Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!! Many Many Congratulations Matterhorn!!!!! Another grant without the application waiting in the final queue.
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum::drum:
> You made us all very happy, everyone's been feeling really blue lately.
> Wish you and your partner a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead!!!!
> Thank you for sharing the good news with us!
> 
> Wish you a safe and fun flight to Australia.
> God Bless You!! Take Care!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


Thank you Becky!  All the best to you for your visa!


----------



## rawbin

Finally, received an email regarding the CO allocation. And, requested PCC.


----------



## KG_AUS

rawbin said:


> Finally, received an email regarding the CO allocation. And, requested PCC.


Did you receive it yesterday?


----------



## rawbin

Yes, I received it yesterday.


----------



## Maha240606

rawbin said:


> Yes, I received it yesterday.


Ur DOL and paper or online application?


----------



## rawbin

Maha240606 said:


> Ur DOL and paper or online application?


dOL 20 jan and paper application


----------



## Jimmy2014

rawbin said:


> dOL 20 jan and paper application


Looks like they have recommenced allocating COs and granting visas :roll:


----------



## Maha240606

Jimmy2014 said:


> Looks like they have recommenced allocating COs and granting visas :roll:


But seeing the applications getting processed. I think they are processing only [paper applications and not online.. Tats again a disaster


----------



## DOL20140124

Good to that CO's are being allocated n congrats to Matterhorn... This week is off to a good start let's hope it continues today and tomorrow... Cuz they aren't working after that..


----------



## ARPANOFP

mayankue2 said:


> Yes, i have applied with intended date of marriage option. This works absolutely fine, that's how my brother did it. But in his case, case officer was assigned in 2.5 months and every thing was so speedy. But things have changed a lot in two years. Please let me know how you go with your visitor visa. we might have to use visitor visa as well. keep in touch. thanks


Hi mayankue2,

Thanks for your reply.

I am planning to apply for tourist visa once i am done with lodging partner visa. I have a doubt while filling online form and need your help on this. There is a section in form which require Relationship details as mentioned below


Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship.
Give details of the nature of the household.
Give details of the social aspects of the relationship.

Since i am getting married on 15th Feb, i don't have much details as of now to fill in this section. Can you please help me understand how should i go about filling this form now. 

Help from other senior expats is also requested on above. Thanks !


----------



## DOL20140124

My DOL is 24jan... So this would be my 37th week right? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jimmy2014

ARPANOFP said:


> Hi mayankue2,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I am planning to apply for tourist visa once i am done with lodging partner visa. I have a doubt while filling online form and need your help on this. There is a section in form which require Relationship details as mentioned below
> 
> 
> Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship.
> Give details of the nature of the household.
> Give details of the social aspects of the relationship.
> 
> Since i am getting married on 15th Feb, i don't have much details as of now to fill in this section. Can you please help me understand how should i go about filling this form now.
> 
> Help from other senior expats is also requested on above. Thanks !


Please refer to attached Partner migration booklet and go to page 38, 39 where it gives more details around what is required.

Individual circumstances/relationships varies but AHC does understand that and needless to say, applicants with arranged marriages get their visas too.

 *Financial aspects*​ Evidence will be required that you and your partner share financial commitments and responsibilities, including:​ • evidence of any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets (for example, cars, appliances) and any joint liabilities (for example, loans, insurance);​ • sharing of finances;​ • legal commitments that you and your partner have undertaken as a couple;​ • evidence that you and your partner have operated joint bank accounts for a reasonable period or time; or​ • sharing of household bills and expenses.​ *The nature of the household*​ You will be asked to provide evidence that you and your partner share responsibilities within your household, including:​ • your living arrangements;​ • a statement outlining the basis on which responsibility for housework is distributed;​ • joint ownership or joint rental of the residence in which you live;​ • joint utilities accounts (electricity, gas, telephone);​ • joint responsibility for bills for day-to-day living expenses;​ • joint responsibility for children; or​ • correspondence addressed to both you and your partner at the same address.​ *Social aspect of the relationship*​ How your relationship with your partner is recognised socially will be considered including:​ • evidence that you and your partner are generally accepted as a couple socially (for example, joint invitations, going out together, friends and acquaintances in common);​ • evidence that you and your partner have declared your relationship to government bodies, commercial/public institutions or authorities;​ • information provided in statutory declarations made by your or your partner’s parents, family members, relatives, friends or acquaintances;​ • joint membership of organisations or groups;​ • evidence of joint participation in sporting, cultural or social activities; or​ • joint travel​ 
_*The most important thing to note is here is that because you do not have lot of evidence or anything to write as of now, provide whatever you have now and continue to upload the evidence e.g. any joint travel, photos along the way. *_

_*You are also entitled to continue to upload evidence even after getting married and to the point when case officer is close to making a decision on your file.*_

_*It's tricky but with some proper planning, you should be fine. My honest advise would to create as much evidence as you possibly could before & after the marriage.*_


----------



## Jimmy2014

DOL20140124 said:


> My DOL is 24jan... So this would be my 37th week right? Correct me if I'm wrong.


Yes, this Friday it will be 37 weeks for you from the time of your lodgement :ear:


----------



## DOL20140124

Jimmy2014 said:


> Yes, this Friday it will be 37 weeks for you from the time of your lodgement :ear:


Thanks Jimmy2014.... Fingers crossed...


----------



## Hr2211

*Hi All,,*

*We can call in AHC as right now their line is working. Keep Calling Guys!!*

*Regards,*
*Hiral*


----------



## Hr2211

Becky26 said:


> FML!!!! I was trying to call them just now and the call was showing me "User Busy" so I checked their website and they have put this technical issue notice again. I don't think there is any technical issue, but AHC has disconnected the phone lines on purpose.
> 
> Friday evening 4:50pm they removed this notice and on Monday they put it up again, that only means one thing, they are avoiding answering the applicant's phone calls and what better way to do that than calling it technical issues...arggghhhhh!!!!!
> 
> With 12 days off in this month, GOD only help the applicants. This is BS!!! Don't know what to do. My case officer doesn't even answer my email
> Let's see when this notice will be removed.
> Good Luck guys!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky!!,

Let everybody know that Phone Line is working for AHC. I just called & obvious they just told me that CO is not allocated to my file yet.

You really should give call & ask for your Visa. Hope you get it soon.

Regards,
Hiral :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::first::amen:


----------



## Subedi

Hr2211 said:


> *Hi All,,*
> 
> *We can call in AHC as right now their line is working. Keep Calling Guys!!*
> 
> *Regards,*
> *Hiral*


hey Hr2211,

what number you called? i'm checking their no. since last week and it still not working..... and their website says the same thing "ITS NOT WORKING" 

IF YOU HAVE NEW NUMBER OF VISA OFFICE, CAN YOU PASS TO EVERYONE... THANKS..

Regards
Subedi


----------



## Becky26

Matterhorn said:


> Thank you Becky!  All the best to you for your visa!


Thanks Matterhorn!


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



rawbin said:


> Finally, received an email regarding the CO allocation. And, requested PCC.


Congratulations on the case officer allocation, rawbin!! 
Can you please fill the SS Update Form with you case officer details so I can update your application information in the main SS. The link to the SS is given below:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Thank you for updating us and for your time. Happy days are very near for you 
Good Luck and wish you a speedy grant! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

DOL20140124 said:


> Good to that CO's are being allocated n congrats to Matterhorn... This week is off to a good start let's hope it continues today and tomorrow... Cuz they aren't working after that..


Oh happy days! 4 days off for AHC  :frusty::frusty:


----------



## Maha240606

Subedi said:


> hey Hr2211,
> 
> what number you called? i'm checking their no. since last week and it still not working..... and their website says the same thing "ITS NOT WORKING"
> 
> IF YOU HAVE NEW NUMBER OF VISA OFFICE, CAN YOU PASS TO EVERYONE... THANKS..
> 
> Regards
> Subedi


Ya, even i didnt get the number... The AHC number is still isnt working


----------



## Melbn1

*Hi Matterhorn*



Matterhorn said:


> Hi all, one good news from my side, we got our visa today.
> DOL 10-Jan-2014, paper application, Delhi.


What was ur CO allocation date? Coz my wife's case DOL is same. And we got CO on 22nd sep. 
Thanx


----------



## Becky26

*Still Not Working!*



Hr2211 said:


> *Hi All,,*
> 
> *We can call in AHC as right now their line is working. Keep Calling Guys!!*
> 
> *Regards,*
> *Hiral*





Hr2211 said:


> Hey Becky!!,
> 
> Let everybody know that Phone Line is working for AHC. I just called & obvious they just told me that CO is not allocated to my file yet.
> 
> You really should give call & ask for your Visa. Hope you get it soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Hiral :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::first::amen:


I just tried to call them and the phone lines still seem to be broken  The notice in red is still up on their website unfortunately 
I tried to call and email several times both to my case officer and on the email address that's mentioned in the notice on AHC's website but there is no reply. Don't know what else to do.

I'm on the AHC's website refreshing the notice page hoping it'll be removed today and also calling them, if you guys get through to them can you please advise us here on the thread when you speak to them. Thanks for your help and kind words Hiral! 
Good Luck and I hope you get your visa soon. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> hey Hr2211,
> 
> what number you called? i'm checking their no. since last week and it still not working..... and their website says the same thing "ITS NOT WORKING"
> 
> IF YOU HAVE NEW NUMBER OF VISA OFFICE, CAN YOU PASS TO EVERYONE... THANKS..
> 
> Regards
> Subedi


Hey Subedi,

I tried to call AHC on +91-11-4139 9900 (mentioned on AHC's website), that call went through BUT this is the phone number from which my case officer called me the last 3 times. So their statement of "Due to technical issues, the Australian High Commission's general immigration phone line is down for all calls; incoming and *out-going*." is a big fat lie because the number that AHC uses to call the applicants IS working :yell::yell: 

And the above number will only be of use to someone who knows the extension number to their case officer's line. This issue seems to be only with the number that the applicants use to call AHC. 

Hope we can get through to them before they close for 4 days. Having said that I have a strong feeling, they aren't going to fix the lines till the next Monday. I think this is a way of stalling the pissed-off applicants until next week as there are many applications which have completed 36 and some even 37 weeks and are still awaiting case officer allocation.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hr2211

Becky26 said:


> Hey Subedi,
> 
> I tried to call AHC on +91-11-4139 9900 (mentioned on AHC's website), that call went through BUT this is the phone number from which my case officer called me the last 3 times. So their statement of "Due to technical issues, the Australian High Commission's general immigration phone line is down for all calls; incoming and *out-going*." is a big fat lie because the number that AHC uses to call the applicants IS working :yell::yell:
> 
> And the above number will only be of use to someone who knows the extension number to their case officer's line. This issue seems to be only with the number that the applicants use to call AHC.
> 
> Hope we can get through to them before they close for 4 days. Having said that I have a strong feeling, they aren't going to fix the lines till the next Monday. I think this is a way of stalling the pissed-off applicants until next week as there are many applications which have completed 36 and some even 37 weeks and are still awaiting case officer allocation.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I called at 9.05am & operator picked up . & when I checked website again around 9.45am than I saw same message again about technical issues. 

Subedi.. I m calling on same no. as mentioned on website. I suggest call around in 1st thing in morning as soon as between 9.00am to 9.30am. you might got lucky.

Thanks.
Hiral:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

Hr2211 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I called at 9.05am & operator picked up . & when I checked website again around 9.45am than I saw same message again about technical issues.
> 
> Subedi.. I m calling on same no. as mentioned on website. I suggest call around in 1st thing in morning as soon as between 9.00am to 9.30am. you might got lucky.
> 
> Thanks.
> Hiral:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


You did get very lucky!!! 
I'm gonna keep the timings in mind for tomorrow 
Thanks for your reply, we all appreciate it 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> You did get very lucky!!!
> I'm gonna keep the timings in mind for tomorrow
> Thanks for your reply, we all appreciate it
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


This is absolutely unfair to all applicants. We should report this behaviour to DIBP. 

This is unacceptable and complete disregard of the rules set by DIBP

I cant think of one single rule mentioned below that they are following :yell:

*Service standards
*Our standards include being accountable, identifying ourselves to you, being responsive to your enquiries, and only asking for information required to make a decision on an application. *Simple and efficient processes* 
We aim to confirm that an application has been received, and advise the likely processing time if the processing time will extend beyond 5 working days. *Accessibility of client service* 
We aim to take account of any special needs you identify, and provide an interpreter if required where the service is provided in Australia. *Clear and correct information* 
We want our information to be clear, usable and current. *Personal information* 
We aim to handle your information in accordance with the Privacy Act 1988. *Fees, charges or payments* *Staff attitude* 
We aim to treat you with courtesy and respect. *Staff identification* 
We aim to identify ourselves in all our communications with you. *Education Agents, Migration Agents or Unregistered Agent activities* 
Please provide information in the message details and we will contact you for further information. *Government Policy*


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> This is absolutely unfair to all applicants. We should report this behaviour to DIBP.
> 
> This is unacceptable and complete disregard of the rules set by DIBP
> 
> I cant think of one single rule mentioned below that they are following :yell:
> 
> *Service standards
> *Our standards include being accountable, identifying ourselves to you, being responsive to your enquiries, and only asking for information required to make a decision on an application. *Simple and efficient processes*
> We aim to confirm that an application has been received, and advise the likely processing time if the processing time will extend beyond 5 working days. *Accessibility of client service*
> We aim to take account of any special needs you identify, and provide an interpreter if required where the service is provided in Australia. *Clear and correct information*
> We want our information to be clear, usable and current. *Personal information*
> We aim to handle your information in accordance with the Privacy Act 1988. *Fees, charges or payments* *Staff attitude*
> We aim to treat you with courtesy and respect. *Staff identification*
> We aim to identify ourselves in all our communications with you. *Education Agents, Migration Agents or Unregistered Agent activities*
> Please provide information in the message details and we will contact you for further information. *Government Policy*


Not trying to sound rude Jimmy, but good luck! complaining on what's happening. It isn't going to yield any outcome that we all already don't know. People who have had agents who have written strict emails to AHC regarding AHC mocking their own rules and breaking the clients trust on the department and was successful in getting the applicant their visa not long after that. 

But the ones who don't have agents can't really say or do anything about this wait as that could affect the time processing time AHC will take, one might even piss off the case officer by complaining and I'm sure that's the last thing you, I or anyone waiting for their visa would want to do   All of the above looks pretty and convincing on their website, but we know what the real picture is.
Please do let me know if or when someone complains and what reply the department gave you.
Good Luck!! 

P.S.- I apologize if the post sounded rude Jimmy 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> Not trying to sound rude Jimmy, but good luck! complaining on what's happening. It isn't going to yield any outcome that we all already don't know. People who have had agents who have written strict emails to AHC regarding AHC mocking their own rules and breaking the clients trust on the department and was successful in getting the applicant their visa not long after that.
> 
> But the ones who don't have agents can't really say or do anything about this wait as that could affect the time processing time AHC will take, one might even piss off the case officer by complaining and I'm sure that's the last thing you, I or anyone waiting for their visa would want to do   All of the above looks pretty and convincing on their website, but we know what the real picture is.
> Please do let me know if or when someone complains and what reply the department gave you.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> P.S.- I apologize if the post sounded rude Jimmy
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


lol.. you are not at all rude Becky.. in fact you are stating the fact and for that matter, previous exp. what other applicants have had. 

I do agree that there is a risk of pissing the CO if we complain and also not much use if we complain BUT in my 'personal view', the more we allow this behaviour to continue by fearing the COs and AHC, the worse it will continue to get for *us and future applicants*. 

Offcourse, one could argue it doesn't matter what happens to future applicants, all I care is my application gets processed and I can move on. That's certainly a fair and reasonable opinion but then again my view is different and I am saying it by own personal experience when I was waiting for PR and suddenly all existing applications were affected/stopped due to some changes in 2007. All affected applicants including myself continued to question the immigration department and went to extent by hiring top migration agent here to represent us at the Immigration minister's office in Canberra. We were even close to organising a demonstration outside the parliament.  

Anyhow, not saying we need to take such extreme measures but it worked in my case and I think it only worked because we made them realise it again and again. 

Let's hope things get sorted at AHC soon and put an end to everyone's frustrations.  

*"Desperate times call for desperate measures" *


----------



## rawbin

Hi all,

My CO requested PCC again and I am wondering if I can scan the color PCC and email it directly to CO.

Or I need to do attested the PCC and send it in email. My agent told me to do attested and send it to CO.

I am confused which one is effective.

Can somebody help please.

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> lol.. you are not at all rude Becky.. in fact you are stating the fact and for that matter, previous exp. what other applicants have had.
> 
> I do agree that there is a risk of pissing the CO if we complain and also not much use if we complain BUT in my 'personal view', the more we allow this behaviour to continue by fearing the COs and AHC, the worse it will continue to get for *us and future applicants*.
> 
> Offcourse, one could argue it doesn't matter what happens to future applicants, all I care is my application gets processed and I can move on. That's certainly a fair and reasonable opinion but then again my view is different and I am saying it by own personal experience when I was waiting for PR and suddenly all existing applications were affected/stopped due to some changes in 2007. All affected applicants including myself continued to question the immigration department and went to extent by hiring top migration agent here to represent us at the Immigration minister's office in Canberra. We were even close to organising a demonstration outside the parliament.
> 
> Anyhow, not saying we need to take such extreme measures but it worked in my case and I think it only worked because we made them realise it again and again.
> 
> Let's hope things get sorted at AHC soon and put an end to everyone's frustrations.
> 
> *"Desperate times call for desperate measures" *


These indeed are desperate times and they do call for desperate measures. Kudos for all the hard work you and others with you did. Hats off to your determination. 
AHC can't deny us our visas (obviously if the applicant is genuine) that's for sure. 

All they are saying/claiming at the moment is that the applications will be processed within 12 months if the case is complication-free (DIBP's global processing time frame). So I guess the applicants will still have to wait like-it or not 
Complaints to global feedback can be sent only when the application reaches 12 months since applicatio and the visa hasn't been granted by then.

I couldn't complain because I was in the midst of doing the paperwork for the final processing of the application i.e. passport and PCC which was holding things up in my case.
Praying for things to move along quickly ray:
Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

rawbin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My CO requested PCC again and I am wondering if I can scan the color PCC and email it directly to CO.
> 
> Or I need to do attested the PCC and send it in email. My agent told me to do attested and send it to CO.
> 
> I am confused which one is effective.
> 
> Can somebody help please.
> 
> Thanks


Hey rawbin,

Thanks for filling the SS Update Form  I have now updated your details in the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

From what I know the PCC must be sent either in Original or an attested copy via post/courier. Only online applicants are allowed to use scanned attested copy of the PCC or any other requested document.
I recently submitted my original PCC via VFS New Delhi.

Follow the directions of your agent, he/she is right.
Feel free to ask if you have more questions  Hope this helps. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> Oh happy days! 4 days off for AHC  :frusty::frusty:


This is ridiculous that they are not processing any online applications. If they didn't know how to handle online applications then why did they implement it. Due to this all the applicants are suffering.


----------



## netgnus

Passport renew 
Hey guys so I gave my passport to renew today and it will come back in a month whats a procedure to tell the ahc about that please let me know 
Thanks in advance 
Nathan


----------



## Becky26

*Passport Re-Issue*



netgnus said:


> Passport renew
> Hey guys so I gave my passport to renew today and it will come back in a month whats a procedure to tell the ahc about that please let me know
> Thanks in advance
> Nathan


Hey Nathan,

I just emailed my case officer.

Since you don't have a case officer and will have to wait for one a while, don't do anything until you receive your renewed passport. Once you get it, just upload the coloured scans of your new passport along with Form 929 as you have applied online, no need to send the paperwork to AHC unless they specifically ask for it.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Any luck with visa grant today??


----------



## Maha240606

Becky and others,

Its totally an UNFAIR thing is happening to the JANUARY applicants.. Im finding it very very HARD to digest these behavior of AHC. This is the first diwali we are having after our marriage . By seeing the speed of AHC last month, I thought I will get my visa soon and I could spend diwali with my husband. But now Im very much AFRAID whether I could spend our first anniversary together which s 15th of November. GOD!!! What mistake we have done ?? We just married a person working in another country. Why these AHC people are playing with our lives and not understanding how much PAIN and DIFFICULTY we are undergoing. My husband is telling may be cos I was in tourist visa for 3 months, they may be delaying the process(he is saying they wont process if we are outside country. is it so?). Hope all of us get our visas soon and get patched up with our partners. 


GOD PLEASE HEAR OUR PRAYERS!!! 

Regards,

Maha


----------



## Becky26

*Case Officer Requesting Husband's Phone Number*

Guys,

My husband emailed the case officer today requesting an update on our application as it's been 15 months since DOL now and she replied back at 5:00PM so literally 10 minutes ago. Below is what she wrote in the reply to my husband's email:-

_"Dear Sir,

Greetings from Australian High Commission!
Grateful if you could please share your contact number to enable us update you on the progress of this application and seek more information required to assess this application.

Yours sincerely
CASE OFFICER
Visa Officer
Family and Humanitarian Migration Team
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Australian High Commission New Delhi"_

Don't know why she is requesting my husband's phone number since his mobile number is mentioned in both form 40SP and 47SP 
And I have no idea what she want's to talk to my husband about? I'm FTFO!!! 

Please advice guys, don't know what she wants and how much longer this crap is going to go on for.
Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My husband emailed the case officer today requesting an update on our application as it's been 15 months since DOL now and she replied back at 5:00PM so literally 10 minutes ago. Below is what she wrote in the reply to my husband's email:-
> 
> _"Dear Sir,
> 
> Greetings from Australian High Commission!
> Grateful if you could please share your contact number to enable us update you on the progress of this application and seek more information required to assess this application.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> CASE OFFICER
> Visa Officer
> Family and Humanitarian Migration Team
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> Australian High Commission New Delhi"_
> 
> Don't know why she is requesting my husband's phone number since his mobile number is mentioned in both form 40SP and 47SP
> And I have no idea what she want's to talk to my husband about? I'm FTFO!!!
> 
> Please advice guys, don't know what she wants and how much longer this crap is going to go on for.
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


That sounds bizzare but nonethless it is little better that they atleast responded to 
him. May be laziness is what it is on their part.. 

I am hopeful that good news is not too far for u becky


----------



## showib49

Hi Every One Please help me. If some one recently married and arrived a month before to Australia. He know no one from Australia. Is it necessary for him to fill form 888 ?


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> That sounds bizzare but nonethless it is little better that they atleast responded to
> him. May be laziness is what it is on their part..
> 
> I am hopeful that good news is not too far for u becky


I guess the 2 hour long interview/interrogation I was asked to attend wasn't enough :frusty::frusty:
Feel so sick in the stomach not knowing what wonderful questions she is going to ask my husband. 

Anyone with the same case officer, can you please advice me of what kind of questions she asked you on the phone. 
Your response will be highly appreciate. Thanks so much! 

Thank you for the supportive words Jimmy. I hope to reach the end soon, I'm so tired of feeling scared every time she emails or calls us :mmph::mmph:
Will let you guys know how we go! Thanks again! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

showib49 said:


> Hi Every One Please help me. If some one recently married and arrived a month before to Australia. He know no one from Australia. Is it necessary for him to fill form 888 ?


Form 888 is only mandatory for onshore partner visa applicants not the offshore, from what I've read on other forums. 
We provided form 888s as we were living together for over a year in Australia and had our friends and my husband's family there. 

I guess it varies from case to case. Make sure that you do provide plenty of affidavits from your friends and relatives in your country where you've applied for the partner visa.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## showib49

Becky26 said:


> Form 888 is only mandatory for onshore partner visa applicants not the offshore, from what I've read on other forums.
> We provided form 888s as we were living together for over a year in Australia and had our friends and my husband's family there.
> 
> I guess it varies from case to case. Make sure that you do provide plenty of affidavits from your friends and relatives in your country where you've applied for the partner visa.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky,


----------



## Becky26

showib49 said:


> Thanks Becky,


No worries! Good Luck!!


----------



## showib49

Becky26 said:


> Form 888 is only mandatory for onshore partner visa applicants not the offshore, from what I've read on other forums.
> We provided form 888s as we were living together for over a year in Australia and had our friends and my husband's family there.
> 
> I guess it varies from case to case. Make sure that you do provide plenty of affidavits from your friends and relatives in your country where you've applied for the partner visa.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Can you please share affidavits pattern / sample? I'll be really grateful.


----------



## Becky26

showib49 said:


> Can you please share affidavits pattern / sample? I'll be really grateful.


Please check your inbox, thanks!


----------



## Matterhorn

Melbn1 said:


> What was ur CO allocation date? Coz my wife's case DOL is same. And we got CO on 22nd sep.
> Thanx


Hi Melbn1, we too got co on 22-Sep.


----------



## showib49

Becky26 said:


> Please check your inbox, thanks!


Thanks Becky, God Bless you


----------



## Becky26

showib49 said:


> Thanks Becky, God Bless you


No worries, happy to help! 
Good Luck!


----------



## Subedi

Hi Becky,

It's not bad, at least you get chance to explain your situation...... i wish you a very good luck and hope to get good news really very soon,,,,,,,,, and good luck to all January applicant... thanks..

Regards
Subedi


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> It's not bad, at least you get chance to explain your situation...... i wish you a very good luck and hope to get good news really very soon,,,,,,,,, and good luck to all January applicant... thanks..
> 
> Regards
> Subedi


Thank you Subedi, I really hope all of your and my prayers are heard very soon. 
Good Luck to you for your visa 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Subedi

Hi Becky,

May be they gonna ask your husband about your relationship and the habit and social aspect to do cross question with you ... so they can tally with the things to make sure about your relationship....... when your husband get a call and whatever they made a conversation , ask him to pass you as soon as possible so you can give them same answer as your husband.... thanks..

Regards
Subedi...


----------



## netgnus

Thanks Bec you the best


----------



## mayankue2

ARPANOFP said:


> Hi mayankue2,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I am planning to apply for tourist visa once i am done with lodging partner visa. I have a doubt while filling online form and need your help on this. There is a section in form which require Relationship details as mentioned below
> 
> 
> Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship.
> Give details of the nature of the household.
> Give details of the social aspects of the relationship.
> 
> Since i am getting married on 15th Feb, i don't have much details as of now to fill in this section. Can you please help me understand how should i go about filling this form now.
> 
> Help from other senior expats is also requested on above. Thanks !


I agree with Jimmy's explanation. I hope that explained everything to u. If you have further questions, i am happy to help.


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> May be they gonna ask your husband about your relationship and the habit and social aspect to do cross question with you ... so they can tally with the things to make sure about your relationship....... when your husband get a call and whatever they made a conversation , ask him to pass you as soon as possible so you can give them same answer as your husband.... thanks..
> 
> Regards
> Subedi...


Thanks for you help Subedi!
I'm in India and my husband in Australia so passing the phone to me isn't going to be possible 
I just hope all this drama ends soon. It feels like a cat and mouse chase.
There always is a never ending demand of something, no matter how much updated stuff I send her, its so frustrating :yell::yell:


----------



## Becky26

netgnus said:


> Thanks Bec you the best


Happy to help 
Good Luck!


----------



## netgnus

*Calling histroy*

Hey Bec 

Sorry to be so curious ,, one more question as it's been almost three months for me .we regularly talk on Skype and I am keeping a record for it.is that enough for the time being that I m here for our contact to each other and do we even need the proof that we talk to each other in the gap of the time while I am here?

Thanks 
Nathan


----------



## Becky26

netgnus said:


> Hey Bec
> 
> Sorry to be so curious ,, one more question as it's been almost three months for me .we regularly talk on Skype and I am keeping a record for it.is that enough for the time being that I m here for our contact to each other and do we even need the proof that we talk to each other in the gap of the time while I am here?
> 
> Thanks
> Nathan


Hey Nathan,

No worries 
Whenever you are living away from your partner, make sure you're keeping a record of the communication history of the entire duration doesn't matter how long that is. Don't leave it for the day when the case officer requests for it, you'll go crazy.....LOL

I recently submitted 5 months worth of skype call logs and what's app messaging history.
Hope this answers your query. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Becky,

Dont worry.. May be they are going to confirm with ur husband certain details and give u the visa on the right way.. good times is close... be ready to get visa any time dear


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> Dont worry.. May be they are going to confirm with ur husband certain details and give u the visa on the right way.. good times is close... be ready to get visa any time dear


Thank you for the supportive words, I hope so too.
Good Luck to you too!! Hoping tomorrow will be a productive one 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## moss1366

Hello every one

It has been one month since I applied for 309 online visa but no action as yet.

When should I expect to be allocated a Case Officer?

Thank you.


----------



## loveforever

*hi becky*

hi becky 
no updates from my side waiting for student visa as well. after getting student visa then i ll call AHC.
1 question, my co requested for pcc,s as u know, very next my agent update email to her both pcc but he mentioned wrong client no. but i noticed strait away and asked him to email her again and he just emailed her saying, applogies for mistake. this is reply to previous mail and this is his correct cleint no. but he didn't attach anything in second mail. i don't know my co received my pcc,s or not

how about u, didn't ur husband was interview before

its taking so long for u and me


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> You can fill form 929 and upload it to your ImmiAccount since you applied online within 14 days of the address change being made.
> Below is the form:-
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hey becky thanx for your time.
where should i upload this form in my previous immi account or should i make a new one coz i need to upload my current aadrss of melbourne. ?
thanx
surpreet


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Becky26 said:


> Hey Surpreet,
> 
> Glad to know you reached Australia safely  Thanks for updating us
> I have submitted everything and waiting for an update from my case officer. I also wrote her 2 email but haven't received any replies from her so don't know what's going on. Plus AHC's phone lines being out of commission is making life more frustrating
> 
> The paperwork for subclass 100 can be submitted maximum 2 months in advance from your eligibility date. From the information people have shared on other immigration forums, DIBP doesn't send the paperwork to the applicants anymore and so you will need to download the paperwork from their website from the following mentioned link:-
> Partner (Permanent) Calculator
> 
> You can also submit the paperwork online via ImmiAccount. Below is the document checklist for subclass 100 which is available on DIBP's website:-
> http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/info-permanent-partner-visa.pdf
> For the online application you will have to wait to complete 2 years (from the date of your initial provisional subclass 309 application) before you can submit the documents for the permanent subclass 100 application.
> Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more questions.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers and kind words. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


i really pray you get the visa really soon.
kind regards
surpreet


----------



## hulk9

Surpreet kaur said:


> hey becky thanx for your time.
> where should i upload this form in my previous immi account or should i make a new one coz i need to upload my current aadrss of melbourne. ?
> thanx
> surpreet


Hi Surpreet,

For online applications, please log into your current account 

Click -> Actions -> View Application

On the page, right pane, has Change Address details, please click.

It is a simple online form to update address and that reflects as an ADMIN form document after you have submitted. No additional forms are required.

Cheers,
Harsh


----------



## Becky26

moss1366 said:


> Hello every one
> 
> It has been one month since I applied for 309 online visa but no action as yet.
> 
> When should I expect to be allocated a Case Officer?
> 
> Thank you.


Hey moss1366,

Unfortunately no one here would know the answer to your question as this thread is only for applicants who have submitted their applications to Australian High Commission, New Delhi. Different AHCs/Embassies in different countries have different time frames for different visas.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



loveforever said:


> hi becky
> no updates from my side waiting for student visa as well. after getting student visa then i ll call AHC.
> 1 question, my co requested for pcc,s as u know, very next my agent update email to her both pcc but he mentioned wrong client no. but i noticed strait away and asked him to email her again and he just emailed her saying, applogies for mistake. this is reply to previous mail and this is his correct cleint no. but he didn't attach anything in second mail. i don't know my co received my pcc,s or not
> 
> how about u, didn't ur husband was interview before
> 
> its taking so long for u and me


Hey loveforever,

Thank you for updating us. I hope you get your visa soon.
I attended a face-to-face interview in February 2014, my husband never spoke to the case officer before.
It is taking long and I hope she wraps up things quickly.
Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> i really pray you get the visa really soon.
> kind regards
> surpreet


Thank you for your prayers. Hope you're settling in well.
Take Care!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Still the site isnt up ... Why the hell phone lines are still broken?


----------



## Becky26

*Case Officer's Call to Husband*

*Hey Guys,

The case officer called my husband today at around 10AM IST and spoke to him for about 10 minutes. She asked him where I was planning on working after I moved to Australia and when I was planning on finishing my Masters degree.

According to my husband it was a pleasant conversation. AND....the case officer also assured him that my visa will be finalized by October 15 since there a few holidays in between from tomorrow. And that he could call/email her if I didn't get my visa by then. She was like, I'm sure you must be excited to see your wife after so long and my husband was like you have no idea!

So hopefully the good news is not too far away, thank GOD!!
Good Luck to all waiting! 

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Maha240606

Becky26 said:


> *Hey Guys,
> 
> The case officer called my husband today at around 10AM IST and spoke to him for about 10 minutes. She asked him where I was planning on working after I moved to Australia and when I was planning on finishing my Masters degree.
> 
> According to my husband it was a pleasant conversation. AND....the case officer also assured him that my visa will be finalized by October 15 since there a few holidays in between from tomorrow. And that he could call/email her if I didn't get my visa by then. She was like, I'm sure you must be excited to see your wife after so long and my husband told her you have no idea!
> 
> So hopefully the good news is not too far away, thank GOD!!
> Good Luck to all waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Congrats becky!!! So happy for u... all d best


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> *Hey Guys,
> 
> The case officer called my husband today at around 10AM IST and spoke to him for about 10 minutes. She asked him where I was planning on working after I moved to Australia and when I was planning on finishing my Masters degree.
> 
> According to my husband it was a pleasant conversation. AND....the case officer also assured him that my visa will be finalized by October 15 since there a few holidays in between from tomorrow. And that he could call/email her if I didn't get my visa by then. She was like, I'm sure you must be excited to see your wife after so long and my husband was like you have no idea!
> 
> So hopefully the good news is not too far away, thank GOD!!
> Good Luck to all waiting!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


That's great news. Start packing and book flights.. lol :wave:


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Congrats becky!!! So happy for u... all d best





Jimmy2014 said:


> That's great news. Start packing and book flights.. lol :wave:


Hahaha!! Thanks guys!! Packing has been done, still going to wait to book the flight until I actually see and read the grant letter after I gain consciousness from passing out..LOL


----------



## Nikita Ag

Becky26 said:


> Hahaha!! Thanks guys!! Packing has been done, still going to wait to book the flight until I actually see and read the grant letter after I gain consciousness from passing out..LOL


That's great news Becky !

I just want to share what the CO told my husband, for everyone's knowledge- the COs decide every month the cases that have to be cleared for the subsequent month. And mostly the decisions are made in first 10 days of the month. It's very unlikely that ur visa will be granted in a month in which your file is not under consideration. Also, it's not necessary that the file will be sent to final queue for any particular period. In most of the cases where the delay has been due to change in circumstances at AHC( such as change in CO etc) the visa is granted without formal queuing up etc.

Hope it's of some help.

Regards,
Nikita


----------



## Becky26

Nikita Ag said:


> That's great news Becky !
> 
> I just want to share what the CO told my husband, for everyone's knowledge- the COs decide every month the cases that have to be cleared for the subsequent month. And mostly the decisions are made in first 10 days of the month. It's very unlikely that ur visa will be granted in a month in which your file is not under consideration. Also, it's not necessary that the file will be sent to final queue for any particular period. In most of the cases where the delay has been due to change in circumstances at AHC( such as change in CO etc) the visa is granted without formal queuing up etc.
> 
> Hope it's of some help.
> 
> Regards,
> Nikita


So, you mean that my visa won't be getting approved by the time the case officer said it would knowing the fact that we have been waiting for it for 15 months- longer than anyone on this thread?
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Nikita Ag

Becky26 said:


> So, you mean that my visa won't be getting approved by the time the case officer said it would knowing the fact that we have been waiting for it for 15 months- longer than anyone on this thread?
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Oh no not at all. You got me wrong ! I am sure your visa will be granted my 10 th of October :nod: ( also praying that mine gets granted by then too) if the CO has communicated something, they usually stick to the timelines.

I just shared the information for other applicants, who are waiting for grants.

All the best to everyone 

Regards,
Nikita


----------



## Becky26

Nikita Ag said:


> Oh no not at all. You got me wrong ! I am sure your visa will be granted my 10 th of October :nod: ( also praying that mine gets granted by then too) if the CO has communicated something, they usually stick to the timelines.
> 
> I just shared the information for other applicants, who are waiting for grants.
> 
> All the best to everyone
> 
> Regards,
> Nikita


Ooh!  My bad! 
Thank you for your reply  Appreciate your help!
And I hope all waiting for their visas including you and I get our visas soon.
Thank you for your prayers and I hope and pray for the same for you 
Please do share the good news with us as your case officer has advised you of a similar date of grant.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Becky , 

I have a doubt.. Can anyone enquire why the online application are not being allocated a CO or given visa grants?


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Becky ,
> 
> I have a doubt.. Can anyone enquire why the online application are not being allocated a CO or given visa grants?


I am not too sure as to what's going on with the online applications and with the phone lines still broken, there is no way of getting update from AHC. I think you should just keep sending them email everyday requesting an update on the email address that's mentioned in their notice on their website.

Good Luck! I really hope you get your visa as soon as you get a case officer allocated to your application without waiting in the final queue. 
Praying for all waiting! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> *Hey Guys,
> 
> The case officer called my husband today at around 10AM IST and spoke to him for about 10 minutes. She asked him where I was planning on working after I moved to Australia and when I was planning on finishing my Masters degree.
> 
> According to my husband it was a pleasant conversation. AND....the case officer also assured him that my visa will be finalized by October 15 since there a few holidays in between from tomorrow. And that he could call/email her if I didn't get my visa by then. She was like, I'm sure you must be excited to see your wife after so long and my husband was like you have no idea!
> 
> So hopefully the good news is not too far away, thank GOD!!
> Good Luck to all waiting!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Hey Becky,

Thats awesome, hope you get your visa ASAP. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## studkabir

Maha240606 said:


> Becky ,
> 
> I have a doubt.. Can anyone enquire why the online application are not being allocated a CO or given visa grants?


Hi Maha,

My immigration lawyer has sent them an email requesting an update like 4 days ago but we havent heard anything from them until now. :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## Maha240606

studkabir said:


> Hi Maha,
> 
> My immigration lawyer has sent them an email requesting an update like 4 days ago but we havent heard anything from them until now. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Same in my case.. They have cut the phone calls, not respondin to emails.. Its highly ridiculous.. Just donn know wat they are upto!!!!


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Thats awesome, hope you get your visa ASAP. :fingerscrossed:


Thank you studkabir, I hope you get your visa soon too 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DOL20140124

Hey Becky, great news indeed.I would advise you to book your flight tickets today itself; so that you get the best possible airfare cuz your visa is more or less confirmed.


----------



## coool

Hi guys,

I'm in Australia on 475 subclass. Now, I'm going to get marry in couple of weeks but don't know how to lodge spouse visa as 475 is no longer used for new application (Right?). In this case which subclass would apply for spouse? If I get any immigration website link then it would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

DOL20140124 said:


> Hey Becky, great news indeed.I would advise you to book your flight tickets today itself; so that you get the best possible airfare cuz your visa is more or less confirmed.


Thank you for the post DOL20140124. As I said to Jimmy I'm probably going to wait to book my ticket until I get my visa granted 
Not really worried about getting the best deal, just gonna book the next one available 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*File sent to the Final Queue*

*Hey Guys,

Just received the confirmation email from my case officer that my file has finally been queued for final decision today :nod::nod: Let's see when the visa will be approved 
Good Luck to all waiting!!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## DOL20140124

Becky26 said:


> *Hey Guys,
> 
> Just received the confirmation email from my case officer that my file has finally been queued for final decision today :nod::nod: Let's see when the visa will be approved
> Good Luck to all waiting!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Thats is great news!.. I'm guessing you will get it first thing on Monday morning...


----------



## aussi14

This is really a great news Becky. 
Wish you good luck
Hope you to get visa very soon


----------



## Becky26

coool said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm in Australia on 475 subclass. Now, I'm going to get marry in couple of weeks but don't know how to lodge spouse visa as 475 is no longer used for new application (Right?). In this case which subclass would apply for spouse? If I get any immigration website link then it would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately not sure what your option would be to get your partner to Australia as the partner (309/100) visa is an option for the partners of Australian citizens and permanent residents only. 
You might need to seek professional help on this one. 
You can go to www.mara.gov.au/ to find a registered agent near you. Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

DOL20140124 said:


> Thats is great news!.. I'm guessing you will get it first thing on Monday morning...


Thank you DOL20140124  I hope so too. It's been a busy day today...hahaha!
Now the 4 days that AHC will be closed are going to feel like 4 months 
Good Luck to all! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

aussi14 said:


> This is really a great news Becky.
> Wish you good luck
> Hope you to get visa very soon


Thank you aussi14 
Wish you the same  Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations becky , yes tomorrow you will get golden visa mail .


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Congratulations becky , yes tomorrow you will get golden visa mail .


Thank you dron 
AHC is closed from Thursday till Sunday  so whatever will happen will happen next week or after that.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dazzy

Congrats becky .... All the best .... 

Regards
Dazzy


----------



## Becky26

Dazzy said:


> Congrats becky .... All the best ....
> 
> Regards
> Dazzy


Thank you Dazzy! :nod:


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> *Hey Guys,
> 
> Just received the confirmation email from my case officer that my file has finally been queued for final decision today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see when the visa will be approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck to all waiting!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Heyy my darling becky!!

Everyday i have been reading the posts here quietly.. Always looking for some news from your end.. And after reading about this wonderful update from your side i finally logged in just to congratulate you!! 

I told you we might end up flying together!! Haha  my cultural wedding is on 8th and i am flying out on 21st.. And anyday i would like you to fly before i do  i am so excited to hear the good news from you.. Great to know you and be part of your struggle.. Somehow firms my belief that strangers can be such genuine wellwishers in our times of struggle.. Much more concerned than the so called friends and family..

Lots of love and luck
Regards
Anisha


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



ani25588 said:


> Heyy my darling becky!!
> 
> Everyday i have been reading the posts here quietly.. Always looking for some news from your end.. And after reading about this wonderful update from your side i finally logged in just to congratulate you!!
> 
> I told you we might end up flying together!! Haha  my cultural wedding is on 8th and i am flying out on 21st.. And anyday i would like you to fly before i do  i am so excited to hear the good news from you.. Great to know you and be part of your struggle.. Somehow firms my belief that strangers can be such genuine wellwishers in our times of struggle.. Much more concerned than the so called friends and family..
> 
> Lots of love and luck
> Regards
> Anisha


Hey Anisha! 

Thank you so much for such a lovely post, means a lot. Feel a lot of love here and it feels great to be able to share both the sad and happy news and I'm sure I speak for many who are on the same boat as I am on right now.

Appreciate you taking time out of your busy eventful schedule to write me such a lovely message, I bet the ceremonies must be on their full swing now that the date is only less than a week away  Hope you're having a great time with your partner, family and loved ones.

You have very correctly put the feelings and emotions that are on their record high during this stressful procedure, I'm running short of words to compare the feeling one would compare it with after getting their visa approved. That giddy feeling in the stomach when AHC emails me is just something that I can't say I would want to feel again in my life ever again.

And knowing that fact that I'm not alone in this, someone about 200km away from me is going through the same thing and feeling the same feelings I'm feeling gives me the courage to keep going through this and that the shore is not too far away 
And I'd say it's the extended family that can be a real pain the behind. My parents, brother and husband have supported me so much, I wouldn't have survived this without them.

I wish and hope you have time of your life during your wedding, GOD bless you and also wish you and your partner a safe and fun fight to Australia. Hopefully I will be joining you soon 
Take Care! Have a great week ahead! And thanks again for the kind and loving message :hug:

P.S.- Sorry for the long post 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

Hurahhhhhh becky

happy for you may sure next week your grant will with you.....praying for you
happy days are too close .hey becky why didnt you tell them its already 15 months for your case being in process its not fare ..sorry
good luck

regards
mithi


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Hey Becky ....soooo happy for you dear ..I was reading the thread all these days to hear the happy news from you ..Hope you get the visa very soon ..our prayers are with u. ð


----------



## ani25588

Becky26 said:


> ani25588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heyy my darling becky!!
> 
> Everyday i have been reading the posts here quietly.. Always looking for some news from your end.. And after reading about this wonderful update from your side i finally logged in just to congratulate you!!
> 
> I told you we might end up flying together!! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cultural wedding is on 8th and i am flying out on 21st.. And anyday i would like you to fly before i do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am so excited to hear the good news from you.. Great to know you and be part of your struggle.. Somehow firms my belief that strangers can be such genuine wellwishers in our times of struggle.. Much more concerned than the so called friends and family..
> 
> Lots of love and luck
> Regards
> Anisha
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Anisha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for such a lovely post, means a lot. Feel a lot of love here and it feels great to be able to share both the sad and happy news and I'm sure I speak for many who are on the same boat as I am on right now.
> 
> Appreciate you taking time out of your busy eventful schedule to write me such a lovely message, I bet the ceremonies must be on their full swing now that the date is only less than a week away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're having a great time with your partner, family and loved ones.
> 
> You have very correctly put the feelings and emotions that are on their record high during this stressful procedure, I'm running short of words to compare the feeling one would compare it with after getting their visa approved. That giddy feeling in the stomach when AHC emails me is just something that I can't say I would want to feel again in my life ever again.
> 
> And knowing that fact that I'm not alone in this, someone about 200km away from me is going through the same thing and feeling the same feelings I'm feeling gives me the courage to keep going through this and that the shore is not too far away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'd say it's the extended family that can be a real pain the behind. My parents, brother and husband have supported me so much, I wouldn't have survived this without them.
> 
> I wish and hope you have time of your life during your wedding, GOD bless you and also wish you and your partner a safe and fun fight to Australia. Hopefully I will be joining you soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take Care! Have a great week ahead! And thanks again for the kind and loving message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.- Sorry for the long post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky
Click to expand...

First of all this very long post brought tears in my eyes  happy tears... And yes its been crazy preparing for the wedding. And i still havent seen my husband in person.. He is arriving on friday  so very very excited! The only solace is i have the visa in hand! Atleast that pressure is off the mind!! This has been such an experience i will never forget! To be with a person you love could be such an adventurous journey was hard to accept first but finally made it!!

We all deserve a 'hats off' . You are a lovely girl. Your husband is some lucky bloke! Haha! Take care sweetheart! Fingers are crossed for the final countdown for you!


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> Hurahhhhhh becky
> 
> happy for you may sure next week your grant will with you.....praying for you
> happy days are too close .hey becky why didnt you tell them its already 15 months for your case being in process its not fare ..sorry
> good luck
> 
> regards
> mithi


Thank you mithi! 
I kind of am sick of asking or telling my case officer how long we've been waiting for our visa cause she's the one who has been studying my application for the past 10 months. 

I know it's not fare us waiting for so long but there is nothing we can do about it but to just wait and see how long the destiny has us waiting for our visa.
Hope this wait will come to an end soon.
Hope you're doing well  Thanks again for your post.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

robinpriya4ever said:


> Hey Becky ....soooo happy for you dear ..I was reading the thread all these days to hear the happy news from you ..Hope you get the visa very soon ..our prayers are with u. ð


Hey darl!! 

Thank you so much for your kind wishes and prayers, so good to see your post 
Hopefully I'll be able to share the good news soon 
Hope you're doing well. Take Care!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ani25588 said:


> First of all this very long post brought tears in my eyes  happy tears... And yes its been crazy preparing for the wedding. And i still havent seen my husband in person.. He is arriving on friday  so very very excited! The only solace is i have the visa in hand! Atleast that pressure is off the mind!! This has been such an experience i will never forget! To be with a person you love could be such an adventurous journey was hard to accept first but finally made it!!
> 
> We all deserve a 'hats off' . You are a lovely girl. Your husband is some lucky bloke! Haha! Take care sweetheart! Fingers are crossed for the final countdown for you!


Thanks babe!! I'm very excited for you and hope that you have a wonderful time especially in the coming week and then a very happy blessed married life ahead. 
You're lucky to not have to go through the pain after the marriage like many others including myself are facing.

Thank you for the kind words  Have a great time darl!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## hulk9

Great news Becky!!! You have been a miracle for this forum, please do continue helping us go through what you have gone through.

Guys, have a question, mine being an online application this under 

Attach document

The Attach document button allows you to electronically attach supporting documents to your application.
Attachments can be added immediately after an application is lodged, or at any time up until a decision on the application is reached.

Please check attached image. Does that mean the 28 days limit doesn't necessarily apply for online applications? I still have the option to upload documents and there is no mention saying I shouldn't do that.

Can you guys advice please!!!

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## Jimmy2014

hulk9 said:


> Great news Becky!!! You have been a miracle for this forum, please do continue helping us go through what you have gone through.
> 
> Guys, have a question, mine being an online application this under
> 
> Attach document
> 
> The Attach document button allows you to electronically attach supporting documents to your application.
> Attachments can be added immediately after an application is lodged, or at any time up until a decision on the application is reached.
> 
> Please check attached image. Does that mean the 28 days limit doesn't necessarily apply for online applications? I still have the option to upload documents and there is no mention saying I shouldn't do that.
> 
> Can you guys advice please!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


 Hi Harsh,

With online applications (at least Partner visa for sure), you can continue to upload evidence till your case officer is assigned and decision is being made. 

The CO (once assigned) also specifies the days you need to provide the further documents (if requested by them)


----------



## nairdh

Hey becky.. its been a long journey for you dear.. but the good days aint far now..

Good luck! Praying for you..

-Dhanya


----------



## netgnus

WOW good luck bec hopefully wait won't be that long you deserve all the happiness in the world 
good luck my dear


----------



## tarunmalh

Becky26 said:


> Thank you studkabir, I hope you get your visa soon too
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


 congrats becky i pray you will get your visa soon really happy for you 



Reagrds
Tarun


----------



## Surpreet kaur

hey becky
congratulations to uh.. m so happy for you dear. good days are not far. you should start shopping and packing. 
my prayers are with you .. you will get your visa by the next week defntly. 
regards
surpreet


----------



## jan12

Finally the wait is over. Happy for you Becky.. good luck


----------



## Nikita Ag

Congratulations Becky ! This is terrific news. Hope you get the visa in the coming week layball:


----------



## Becky26

hulk9 said:


> Great news Becky!!! You have been a miracle for this forum, please do continue helping us go through what you have gone through.
> 
> Guys, have a question, mine being an online application this under
> 
> Attach document
> 
> The Attach document button allows you to electronically attach supporting documents to your application.
> Attachments can be added immediately after an application is lodged, or at any time up until a decision on the application is reached.
> 
> Please check attached image. Does that mean the 28 days limit doesn't necessarily apply for online applications? I still have the option to upload documents and there is no mention saying I shouldn't do that.
> 
> Can you guys advice please!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


Hey Harsh,

Thank you for the kind words and wishes, I will be around but I will be needing help in maintaining the SS as I won't be able to come online as often as I have been.
I did request help a while ago to maintain the SS but no one has volunteered so far.

Applicants who have a while to go before their visa is granted, kindly please who are willing to donate their time in helping others, I'm sure everyone will be very grateful to you for your efforts. The SS responsibilities have always been passed on the members waiting from the ones who got their visas or are about to get it.
I think I've been here longer than any admin 

Kindly please private message me if anyone is willing to be a regular member of the thread and also take on the SS editing rights along with me 
Your help will be highly appreciated, thank you! 
Good Luck and wish you a timely grant Harsh! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nairdh said:


> Hey becky.. its been a long journey for you dear.. but the good days aint far now..
> 
> Good luck! Praying for you..
> 
> -Dhanya


Thank you for your prayers and kind words Dhanya! 
Hope you're doing well and enjoying Australia 
Have a great week ahead 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

netgnus said:


> WOW good luck bec hopefully wait won't be that long you deserve all the happiness in the world
> good luck my dear


Thank you netgnus!  I am hoping for the same 
Good Luck to you too and wish you a timely grant.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tarunmalh said:


> congrats becky i pray you will get your visa soon really happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> Reagrds
> Tarun


Thank you for your prayers Tarun 
How are things coming along with your case? Any update from AHC now that your medicals have been done and submitted? 
Good Luck and I hope you get your visa soon too 
Please do share the good news with us when it comes.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> hey becky
> congratulations to uh.. m so happy for you dear. good days are not far. you should start shopping and packing.
> my prayers are with you .. you will get your visa by the next week defntly.
> regards
> surpreet


Thank you Surpreet 
All the shopping has been done, just need to book the ticket and hop on the plane..haha! 
Thank you for your prayers, will update everyone after I'm done balling my eyes out after receiving my visa...lol
Hope you're doing well. Take Care!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi becky,
> 
> Very very happy for u. Hope u get visa b4 next week end. U really deserve it.
> 
> All the best.
> Let the almighty bless u.
> 
> Arvi_krish


Thank you Arvi_krish!  I hope so too, can't wait to see my husband, it's been over 11 months since he had to fly back to Australia in November 2013 
Good Luck to you, wish you a timely grant 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

jan12 said:


> Finally the wait is over. Happy for you Becky.. good luck


The wait is ALMOST over!  Let's see how long the visa will take to get approved  Still relieved to see that the application progressed to the final stage. Hoping for a miracle 
Good Luck to you too for your visa 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Nikita Ag said:


> Congratulations Becky ! This is terrific news. Hope you get the visa in the coming week layball:


Thanks you Nikita!  I hope you get your visa in the coming week too  Hope your's and my case officer keep their words. Although mine is off for holidays until 12/10/2014  Now I'm wondering if her being on holiday is going to affect when my visa is approved :confused2:
Good Luck! Waiting for your grant 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Wrong address mentioned on the letter sent by the Case Officer yesterday*

Hey Guys,

I have a questions:-
The letter my case officer emailed me yesterday stating that my file has been sent to the final queue has my old Australian address where my husband and I used to reside before we came to India in May 2013.
I had filled my Indian address in form 47SP and my updated passport also has my new address so why would she still mention my old address where I used to reside almost 15 months ago :confused2:

I emailed her about this issue and because she is on holiday until 12/10/2014, her automated response asked me to forward all the inquiries to 2 other emails which I think are the emails of other case officers who will be responding to the queries of the applicants whose applications she is handling until she is back to work.

Just wondering if the wrong address is going to have any adverse affect on the visa grant if not correct or could it delay the grant? Has anyone had this issue in the past and had their visa granted?
Kindly please advise. I look forward to your replies  
Thank you for your help 
Have a nice evening.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Hey becky 

You have already filled form 929 Change of address and/ or passport.

So dont worry about it.


----------



## Subedi

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a questions:-
> The letter my case officer emailed me yesterday stating that my file has been sent to the final queue has my old Australian address where my husband and I used to reside before we came to India in May 2013.
> I had filled my Indian address in form 47SP and my updated passport also has my new address so why would she still mention my old address where I used to reside almost 15 months ago :confused2:
> 
> I emailed her about this issue and because she is on holiday until 12/10/2014, her automated response asked me to forward all the inquiries to 2 other emails which I think are the emails of other case officers who will be responding to the queries of the applicants whose applications she is handling until she is back to work.
> 
> Just wondering if the wrong address is going to have any adverse affect on the visa grant if not correct or could it delay the grant? Has anyone had this issue in the past and had their visa granted?
> Kindly please advise. I look forward to your replies
> Thank you for your help
> Have a nice evening.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky






Hi Becky,

First of all, as everyone says i'm happy for you and have a speedy grant... 

about your address, if you have acknowledgement letter from them when you lodge your application you better check the address mentioned on it below your name on the top of letter. if that has the old address then you should better fill the address change form and send them or mention about your new address to your CO. AND if that old address is Australian then i think they thought that you were still in australia so they didn't process your application for final stage. thanks. and this is just what i believe....

Regards
Subedi...


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Hey becky
> 
> You have already filled form 929 Change of address and/ or passport.
> 
> So dont worry about it.


Hey dron,

Thank you for your reply. 
I only filled form 929 to update my passport details not the address. I thought the address the the applicant fills in the form 47SP is what is considered as their address, this is confusing me.
What do you think?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> First of all, as everyone says i'm happy for you and have a speedy grant...
> 
> about your address, if you have acknowledgement letter from them when you lodge your application you better check the address mentioned on it below your name on the top of letter. if that has the old address then you should better fill the address change form and send them or mention about your new address to your CO. AND if that old address is Australian then i think they thought that you were still in australia so they didn't process your application for final stage. thanks. and this is just what i believe....
> 
> Regards
> Subedi...


Hey Subedi,

Thank you again for your kind words  I hope for the same for you.
My acknowledgement letter I received in July 2013 also reads the old Australian address. What I don't understand is that the immigration won't know when I left Australia, I don't hold any kind of visa at the moment (so I can't be in Australia) and I never applied for a visitor visa.

Can I just fill the Form 929, scan a copy of it and email it to her? Or does it need to be sent in the post? Another issue...arghhhh! :eek2::eek2:
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Subedi

Becky26 said:


> Hey Subedi,
> 
> Thank you again for your kind words  I hope for the same for you.
> My acknowledgement letter I received in July 2013 also reads the old Australian address. What I don't understand is that the immigration won't know when I left Australia, I don't hold any kind of visa at the moment (so I can't be in Australia) and I never applied for a visitor visa.
> 
> Can I just fill the Form 929, scan a copy of it and email it to her? Or does it need to be sent in the post? Another issue...arghhhh! :eek2::eek2:
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Hi Becky,

That's the reason why you get respond from them so late. when you change your address you should notify them as soon as possible and when you left the australia you should have let them know by sending an email. at this moment i think it's better again to notify CO by email about your situation and fill the form and send it though email as well. because if post it gonna take little bit time to get to your co and may delay your process more. thanks...

Regards
Subedi


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Subedi said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> That's the reason why you get respond from them so late. when you change your address you should notify them as soon as possible and when you left the australia you should have let them know by sending an email. at this moment i think it's better again to notify CO by email about your situation and fill the form and send it though email as well. because if post it gonna take little bit time to get to your co and may delay your process more. thanks...
> 
> Regards
> Subedi


Hey Subedi,

Thank you for the quick reply  Appreciate your time 
I guess I will just fill another form 929 again, email to the case officers whom my case officer has nominated who will be answering the queries of her applicants until she is off holidaying (12/10/2014) and also send an urgent courier to AHC. Don't know how long the courier will take to get the form to AHC since all the government offices are closed till October 07 with all the festivals 

Thanks again for all the help! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Yes becky, as you already emailed CO about change in address , she will ask for 929 for sure , 

fill form 929 once again , and send it by tomorrow . Also send scan copy to CO too for safe side. So by Monday they will receive it.


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



dron said:


> Yes becky, as you already emailed CO about change in address , she will ask for 929 for sure ,
> 
> fill form 929 once again , and send it by tomorrow . Also send scan copy to CO too for safe side. So by Monday they will receive it.


Thanks for your reply dron 
I just emailed the 2 officers my case officers nominated who will be dealing with her case while she is away and also to my case officer the filled, signed and scanned copy of the form 929 as you and Subedi advised.

I have prepared the hard copy of the Form 929 that I will be posting tomorrow that's if the post office/courier services are going to be working (tomorrow is a holiday until Monday 6th). You reckon the post offices or courier services will be working?
Thanks a lot for your help 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Go for courier services like dtdc. Indian post is closed till Monday. 
As your courier is local they will deliver in 2 days. 

VFS also send all additional documents by DTDC so dont wait for monday. Find any good local courier service near to your place.


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



dron said:


> Go for courier services like dtdc. Indian post is closed till Monday.
> As your courier is local they will deliver in 2 days.
> 
> VFS also send all additional documents by DTDC so dont wait for monday. Find any good local courier service near to your place.


Thanks so much for your reply dron!  I really appreciate your help 
I will send the form tomorrow via courier then  Delhi is only 2 hours away from me so it shouldn't take very long :fingerscrossed:
I will update you when I hear something from AHC  
Thanks dron and Subedi! Good Luck to you guys!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tanvilamba

Becky26 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply dron!  I really appreciate your help
> I will send the form tomorrow via courier then  Delhi is only 2 hours away from me so it shouldn't take very long :fingerscrossed:
> I will update you when I hear something from AHC
> Thanks dron and Subedi! Good Luck to you guys!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


HI Becky
Hope you are doing great! (and I know you are, amazing progress) :-D

Don't sweat about the address. Even my grant letter had the previous address. I had submitted the 929 and everything and my passport details were updated but not the address. 

Didn't affect me till date. 

thanks, 
Tanvi


----------



## jasonkrish

Becky26 said:


> Hey Subedi,
> 
> Thank you for the quick reply  Appreciate your time
> I guess I will just fill another form 929 again, email to the case officers whom my case officer has nominated who will be answering the queries of her applicants until she is off holidaying (12/10/2014) and also send an urgent courier to AHC. Don't know how long the courier will take to get the form to AHC since all the government offices are closed till October 07 with all the festivals
> 
> Thanks again for all the help!
> 
> Kind Regards
> Becky


Hi Becky, I agree with Subedi. Its better if you fill in a new form 929 and in the comments section state your concern. The last thing you want is for these people to find another excuse to further delay it.


----------



## Becky26

*Thanks Guys!!*



tanvilamba said:


> HI Becky
> Hope you are doing great! (and I know you are, amazing progress) :-D
> 
> Don't sweat about the address. Even my grant letter had the previous address. I had submitted the 929 and everything and my passport details were updated but not the address.
> 
> Didn't affect me till date.
> 
> thanks,
> Tanvi


Hey Tanvi 

Great to hear from you  I'm am good, thanks darl. Hope everything is well with you in Ausland 
Thank you so much for your advise  I appreciate you taking time out and helping me out with my issue. As suggested by dron and Subedi, I filled and emailed the scanned copy of the form 929 to the officers referred by my case officer (since is on leave till 12/10/2014) last night.

And this morning sent the paperwork to AHC via speed post. I was surprised to find the head post office was open today  but that was a relief. The guy at the counter told me that the letter will be delivered tomorrow 
So on Monday hopefully the officers should have the paperwork on their desk ray:



jasonkrish said:


> Hi Becky, I agree with Subedi. Its better if you fill in a new form 929 and in the comments section state your concern. The last thing you want is for these people to find another excuse to further delay it.


I didn't wanna take any chance as you said jasonkrish, that could further cause any delay so I both emailed the signed, scanned copy of the form and also have sent it via speed post 

Hoping there is no further delay. Thanks guys!! 
Will update you guys when I hear from AHC.
Have a great weekend. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mayankue2

Becky26 said:


> *Hey Guys,
> 
> Just received the confirmation email from my case officer that my file has finally been queued for final decision today :nod::nod: Let's see when the visa will be approved
> Good Luck to all waiting!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Congrats Becky. Happy for you


----------



## Becky26

mayankue2 said:


> Congrats Becky. Happy for you


Thank you mayankue2!


----------



## RohanMT

Hey Everyone, 
My wife and I are still waiting on my PR visa to come through, and we can't wait for the AHC to open to start processing visas again... But now we are confused when they say they open again. I saw on their website that they will only close Thursday (03rd October) and Friday (04th October) then reopen on Monday, then We think we saw Becky's post about being closed on 7th October as well :/ now we are confused. Does anyone know what's going on with open and closing times?! Any help is greatly appreciated!
RohanMT


----------



## Becky26

Becky26 said:


> Thank you DOL20140124  I hope so too. It's been a busy day today...hahaha!
> Now the 4 days that AHC will be closed are going to feel like 4 months
> Good Luck to all!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Becky26 said:


> Thank you dron
> AHC is closed from Thursday till Sunday  so whatever will happen will happen next week or after that.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





RohanMT said:


> Hey Everyone,
> My wife and I are still waiting on my PR visa to come through, and we can't wait for the AHC to open to start processing visas again... But now we are confused when they say they open again. I saw on their website that they will only close Thursday (03rd October) and Friday (04th October) then reopen on Monday, then We think we saw Becky's post about being closed on 7th October as well :/ now we are confused. Does anyone know what's going on with open and closing times?! Any help is greatly appreciated!
> RohanMT


Hey RohanMT

AHC New Delhi is closed from Thursday October 2nd, 2014 and will resume work on Monday 6th, 2014 as per their usual working hours.
October 2- Gandhi Jayanti
October 3- Dussehra
October 4 and 5- Weekend

I don't recall posting that AHC was going to be closed on October 7th, 2014. Please quote the post you're referring to  Thanks!
Below is a link to all of public holidays on which AHC New Delhi will be closed:-
http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/pubhol.html

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## RohanMT

Thank you Becky  
Wish u all the Best for ur Visa


----------



## Becky26

RohanMT said:


> Thank you Becky
> Wish u all the Best for ur Visa


No worries, glad I could clear the confusion  Thank You! 
Good Luck to you and your partner for your visa too, hope you get it soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bluee

Hey Becky,

So happy for U dear.. Finally after such a long wait U will be getting ur visa..

Appreciate your patience level..

I think I would go mad in this situation...

Good luck..


----------



## Bluee

Hey all,

Did anyone received subclass 100 instead of 309 in the past???

wanna know as FAQ in website says that if u are married for more than 2 yrs and has dependant child, they issue 309 but subclass 100 can be applied once 309 is granted..

can someone guide me on this??

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## showib49

Dear All,

I applied for spouse visa and Pakistan Islamabad Immigration department required following two things. Can you please guide me regarding these two documents and if you can please give me its pattern I will be grateful. We don't know anyone in Australia having PR or Citizen. then how can we provide form 888? Please guide me. in this case. My wife is in Pakistan.

Affidavit/Statutory declaration written by at least 2 persons from family
members in Pakistan in order to witness and support your relationship.
Persons who provide these statements should state reason of how they
believe in your relationship, how they are related to the applicant/sponsor
and they should attach their photocopy of NIC or Passport. These
statements should be attested by an oath commissioner.

Statutory declaration (Form 888) by supporting witnesses relating to a
partner visa application (at least 2 persons and please state how the
supporting witness related to the applicant/sponsor). You should attach
photocopy of the witness’s Australian passport or evidence of permanent
residency.


----------



## Maha240606

Guys, 

I have one quick doubt.. Seems like Monday s government holiday for bakrid.. Will AHC be closed though it's not listed in its public holidays list??


----------



## showib49

Maha240606 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have one quick doubt.. Seems like Monday s government holiday for bakrid.. Will AHC be closed though it's not listed in its public holidays list??


Monday is public holiday in Australia every department is closed here.


----------



## Maha240606

But in AHC calendar it's not given that Monday is a holiday for them.. ahc is in Delhi and they have separate list of holidays. I don't think they completely follow Australia holiday list..


----------



## Aby1

Hi friends.. i am new here, my DOL is 28/1/2014 from New Delhi. i haven't got a case officer yet. Any of the Jan applicant got a replay from AHC?


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> So happy for U dear.. Finally after such a long wait U will be getting ur visa..
> 
> Appreciate your patience level..
> 
> I think I would go mad in this situation...
> 
> Good luck..


Thank You Bluee! 
Good Luck to you too 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Did anyone received subclass 100 instead of 309 in the past???
> 
> wanna know as FAQ in website says that if u are married for more than 2 yrs and has dependant child, they issue 309 but subclass 100 can be applied once 309 is granted..
> 
> can someone guide me on this??
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


Hey Again! 

According to the page 37 of the Partner Migration Booklet you may, however, be granted a permanent visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period if:
1. at the time you apply, you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, OR
2. 2 years or more if you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship

As per the information you've shared, point no. 2 fits to your scenario and the chances most likely are that you will be granted a subclass 100 visa straightaway.
Quite a few people have received subclass 100 directly because they satisfied the requirements for it.

Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more questions. Good Luck!!

P.S.- The processing time frame for subclass 100 visa application is 8 months 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Form 888- Statutory Declaration*



showib49 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for spouse visa and Pakistan Islamabad Immigration department required following two things. Can you please guide me regarding these two documents and if you can please give me its pattern I will be grateful. We don't know anyone in Australia having PR or Citizen. then how can we provide form 888? Please guide me. in this case. My wife is in Pakistan.
> 
> Affidavit/Statutory declaration written by at least 2 persons from family
> members in Pakistan in order to witness and support your relationship.
> Persons who provide these statements should state reason of how they
> believe in your relationship, how they are related to the applicant/sponsor
> and they should attach their photocopy of NIC or Passport. These
> statements should be attested by an oath commissioner.
> 
> Statutory declaration (Form 888) by supporting witnesses relating to a
> partner visa application (at least 2 persons and please state how the
> supporting witness related to the applicant/sponsor). You should attach
> photocopy of the witness’s Australian passport or evidence of permanent
> residency.


If haven't forgotten, you asked this question on a separate thread and I answered your query there.
Offshore partner visa applicants DO NOT need to submit form 888/it is not compulsory. You can definitely provide them IF you have them, but if you don't you don't need to worry about them. 

Having said that, you MUST provide statements from your family/relatives/friends in Pakistan in form of affidavits (notarized) that can be used instead of form 888 since only Australian citizens and permanent residents are allowed to sign one. 

A statutory declaration is a written statement that allows a person to declare something to be true.
When you make a statutory declaration, you are declaring that the statements in it are true. If you intentionally make a false statement in a declaration, you can be charged with an offence. The penalty for making a false statement in a statutory declaration is a maximum of four years imprisonment.
Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department

As I said before, a statutory declaration can ONLY be signed by Australian citizens and permanent residents. If anyone who does not hold one of the above mentioned 2 residential status signs the form 888, it will be considered unusable.

An affidavit is not the same as a statutory declaration, although they have a similar purpose. An affidavit is a sworn statement of fact which is made under oath. It is used to give evidence in court proceedings. A statutory declaration is also a statement of fact, but is not sworn under oath. It is used to give evidence in most other situations.
Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have one quick doubt.. Seems like Monday s government holiday for bakrid.. Will AHC be closed though it's not listed in its public holidays list??


Below is a list of public holidays observed by AHC New Delhi for the calendar year 2014:-
Public holidays - Australian High Commission

Any holiday(s) that the Indian government observes if it isn't in the above list, won't affect the functioning of AHC. AHC only closes on the Australian public holidays, all of the national holidays of India (Republic Day, Independence Day and Gandhi Jayanti) and certain festivals that are observed in India.
So NO! AHC will resume work as normal from Monday onwards.

Hope this clears the confusion. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Labour Day for Australia*



showib49 said:


> Monday is public holiday in Australia every department is closed here.





Maha240606 said:


> But in AHC calendar it's not given that Monday is a holiday for them.. ahc is in Delhi and they have separate list of holidays. I don't think they completely follow Australia holiday list..


Tomorrow is Labour Day for Australia, that's why every department will remain closed.


----------



## Becky26

Aby1 said:


> Hi friends.. i am new here, my DOL is 28/1/2014 from New Delhi. i haven't got a case officer yet. Any of the Jan applicant got a replay from AHC?


Hey Aby1,

Many January 2014 applicants are still awaiting case officer allocation. You can browse through the SS to see which applicants got their visas and who got case officer allocated to their applications:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

I think AHC will start wil case officer allocation to the applicants who are still waiting for case officers once they resume work on Monday.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bluee

Thanks for the reply Becky.

HOpefully I get my visa soon..

Wish U get your Visa by next week..

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Maha240606

Hi January online applicants,

Any updates regarding ur visas? Anyone have raised a mail to AHC and received any response? My migration agent mailed the AHC regarding my case but response from AHC.. Please do share the information guys...


----------



## showib49

Thanks Becky. I asked this question on same thread. Actually I consult a lawyer in Australia and he said that if you cannot arrange two citizen or permanent resident from Australia then your wife cannot submit this case and from the time we both are so much worried. Anyway, finally we have decided to submit other documents. She is in Pakistan and I am in Australia .
Thanks once again Beckey



Becky26 said:


> If haven't forgotten, you asked this question on a separate thread and I answered your query there.
> Offshore partner visa applicants DO NOT need to submit form 888/it is not compulsory. You can definitely provide them IF you have them, but if you don't you don't need to worry about them.
> 
> Having said that, you MUST provide statements from your family/relatives/friends in Pakistan in form of affidavits (notarized) that can be used instead of form 888 since only Australian citizens and permanent residents are allowed to sign one.
> 
> A statutory declaration is a written statement that allows a person to declare something to be true.
> When you make a statutory declaration, you are declaring that the statements in it are true. If you intentionally make a false statement in a declaration, you can be charged with an offence. The penalty for making a false statement in a statutory declaration is a maximum of four years imprisonment.
> Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department
> 
> As I said before, a statutory declaration can ONLY be signed by Australian citizens and permanent residents. If anyone who does not hold one of the above mentioned 2 residential status signs the form 888, it will be considered unusable.
> 
> An affidavit is not the same as a statutory declaration, although they have a similar purpose. An affidavit is a sworn statement of fact which is made under oath. It is used to give evidence in court proceedings. A statutory declaration is also a statement of fact, but is not sworn under oath. It is used to give evidence in most other situations.
> Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Thanks for the reply Becky.
> 
> HOpefully I get my visa soon..
> 
> Wish U get your Visa by next week..
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


No worries, happy to help Bluee  

Yes, praying for you and all the others waiting. Things have been very slow in the case officer allocation department so far so I really hope AHC will resume work full throttle on Monday with both visa grants and case officer allocations 
Good Luck! Thanks for your kind wishes 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

showib49 said:


> Thanks Becky. I asked this question on same thread. Actually I consult a lawyer in Australia and he said that if you cannot arrange two citizen or permanent resident from Australia then your wife cannot submit this case and from the time we both are so much worried. Anyway, finally we have decided to submit other documents. She is in Pakistan and I am in Australia .
> Thanks once again Beckey


Hey showib49,

Please check your private messages. Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Samson1234

Hi there ..!!
I am new to this forum 
So just plzz guide me through this please
Thanks


----------



## Dazzy

Hi becky nd All, 

I jst found this news frm other forum jst want to knw that can below scenario be true . Please read nd give ur advice on below statement.

this is what a agent told to other applicant nd he shared on the forum

(Applicants after 15th January might have to wait for longer than expected. Means Feb apps may take longer time than Jan, March longer than Feb, April longer than March and so on....

The quota proportion for visa getting granted has overflowed. In other words, Aus immigration department has a limit on how many visa they can grant in 1 financial year. So they slow down the process to stretch the overlap visa grants into the next year's quota. That is why within couple of years, the time frame has gone from 5-6 months to 12-15 months. Too many applications against limited quota.

So if someone's visa was granted this month for the file put in Jan 1st week, it does not necessarily mean that the file put in Feb 1st week will be granted within another month.)

Regards
Dazzy


----------



## Samson1234

I am waiting for my wife visa 
And DOL 10/3/2014
Medical done 
All documents submitted to AHC NEW DELHI
VISA CLASS 309/100
She been to australia for three months on visitor visa
Can you guys guide me that when we can expect our visa


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Samson1234 said:


> Hi there ..!!
> I am new to this forum
> So just plzz guide me through this please
> Thanks


Hey Samson1234,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Please do ask if you have any questions 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Dazzy said:


> Hi becky nd All,
> 
> I jst found this news frm other forum jst want to knw that can below scenario be true . Please read nd give ur advice on below statement.
> 
> this is what a agent told to other applicant nd he shared on the forum
> 
> (Applicants after 15th January might have to wait for longer than expected. Means Feb apps may take longer time than Jan, March longer than Feb, April longer than March and so on....
> 
> The quota proportion for visa getting granted has overflowed. In other words, Aus immigration department has a limit on how many visa they can grant in 1 financial year. So they slow down the process to stretch the overlap visa grants into the next year's quota. That is why within couple of years, the time frame has gone from 5-6 months to 12-15 months. Too many applications against limited quota.
> 
> So if someone's visa was granted this month for the file put in Jan 1st week, it does not necessarily mean that the file put in Feb 1st week will be granted within another month.)
> 
> Regards
> Dazzy


Hey Dazzy,

Thanks for sharing the information with us 
Although the number of visas granted couldn't possible have already gone or even close to go over the quota since it's been 3 months when the new financial year 2014 started. There are another 9 months remaining. I guess only time will tell how much of this is true and AHC New Delhi is implementing it.

Good Luck all waiting.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Samson1234

Thanks Becky


----------



## Becky26

Samson1234 said:


> Thanks Becky


No worries!


----------



## Samson1234

Just a another stupid question Guys 
Can you please tell me how we follow the forum topic
N how would i know that you guys replying to my queries ..
Do i get notifications .?


----------



## Becky26

Samson1234 said:


> Just a another stupid question Guys
> Can you please tell me how we follow the forum topic
> N how would i know that you guys replying to my queries ..
> Do i get notifications .?


1. No question is a stupid question 
2. As soon as you post on a particular thread, you automatically subscribe to it.
3. You will get notification in you inbox of the email ID you used to sign up for the forum, so anytime anyone posts on this thread or any other thread you have posted on in the past, you will get an email notification.
4. If you go to the top of the thread, you'll find- Thread Tools, Search this Thread and Rating options in the menu bar. When you will click on Thread Tools, it'll read "Unsubscribe from this Thread" meaning you are already subscribed to it.

Hope this helps. Good Luck! 
P.S.- I didn't get your details in the SS. Please do make sure you fill the SS Update Form, thanks! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Samson1234

I just updated SS FORM 
THANKS


----------



## Samson1234

Thanks Becky ..!!


----------



## Becky26

Samson1234 said:


> I just updated SS FORM
> THANKS





Samson1234 said:


> Thanks Becky ..!!


Great! Thanks Samson  I have added your details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Can you please provide the Visitor Visa Lodgement Date? Thanks 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Samson1234

Just updated the Visa lodgment date (tourist)
Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Samson1234 said:


> Just updated the Visa lodgment date (tourist)
> Thanks


Thanks for the quick response  I have added the date to your details.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Samson1234

Can we expect march 2014
files to be processed by november .?


----------



## 496402-dron

New financial year just started, also immi has increased partner visa numbers nearly 2000 .


----------



## Becky26

Samson1234 said:


> Can we expect march 2014
> files to be processed by november .?


Very difficult to predict since January 2014 applicants are still waiting to be allocated a case officer to their applications.


----------



## Dazzy

Thanks Becky nd All.

Regards
Dazzy


----------



## Becky26

Dazzy said:


> Thanks Becky nd All.
> 
> Regards
> Dazzy


No worries, Dazzy  Thanks for sharing valuable information with us. Please do share if you come across any more updates on the discussed topic. I'm sure we all are very keen to find out the reason of this delay.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Hey joel84,

Could you please provide us the city of the VFS centre where you submitted your partner visa application as the SS is missing this information.
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Dazzy said:


> Hi becky nd All,
> 
> I jst found this news frm other forum jst want to knw that can below scenario be true . Please read nd give ur advice on below statement.
> 
> this is what a agent told to other applicant nd he shared on the forum
> 
> (Applicants after 15th January might have to wait for longer than expected. Means Feb apps may take longer time than Jan, March longer than Feb, April longer than March and so on....
> 
> The quota proportion for visa getting granted has overflowed. In other words, Aus immigration department has a limit on how many visa they can grant in 1 financial year. So they slow down the process to stretch the overlap visa grants into the next year's quota. That is why within couple of years, the time frame has gone from 5-6 months to 12-15 months. Too many applications against limited quota.
> 
> So if someone's visa was granted this month for the file put in Jan 1st week, it does not necessarily mean that the file put in Feb 1st week will be granted within another month.)
> 
> Regards
> Dazzy



Becky and Dazzy,

We dont have any cap or limit for partner visas right? There is cap and limit only for other family migration visas as listed in the embassy site. Please advice if Im wrong.


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Becky and Dazzy,
> 
> We dont have any cap or limit for partner visas right? There is cap and limit only for other family migration visas as listed in the embassy site. Please advice if Im wrong.


All visas have a cap. Total number of visas the DIBP has allocated for year the migration 2014-15 programme is 
190 000. Each subclass has a certain number of visas that are granted in each financial year. 68% of the visas are allotted to skilled migration. 

Family migration has (60 800) the remaining 32% of visas allotted to them out of which 48 032 (79% of the number allotted to the family migration) is for partner visa. The remaining 21% is allotted to child, parents, contributory parents and other family visa.

As we all have seen, the number of visas granted (in June of each year) comes to the years lowest meaning that the DIBP has exhausted the limit of visas granted in a certain subclass and are withholding anymore grants until the new financial year starts in July of each year.

But this slowing down shouldn't affect applications that are awaiting approval right now because the financial year has just started and I highly doubt that immigration has already exhausted their limit for the current 2014-15 year. I don't think it's even possible, 3 months into the new financial year and DIBP has granted 48 032 visas already.

As I have already said before, only time will tell what the reason behind the delay of case officer allocation to January 2014 applicants was.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Dear following thread and SS users,

Could you please kindly update us with your partner visa application processing? Have you guys been allocated a case officer yet? 
I have posted a few times requesting an update and some of you haven't gotten back to us. 

Sakshi;
harmanbeer singh;
MeeP;
Dip8;

I look forward to your reply. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DOL20140124

Let's just hope things move fast from tomorrow... Fingers crossed.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## DOL20140124

Also got the below info from another forum... Gives me hope...

Please be informed the following as explained on Capping and Queuing

Family Stream

Partner Category Visas:
Partner (subclass 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped.
Prospective marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping.


----------



## Becky26

Becky26 said:


> All visas have a cap. Total number of visas the DIBP has allocated for year the migration 2014-15 programme is
> 190 000. Each subclass has a certain number of visas that are granted in each financial year. 68% of the visas are allotted to skilled migration.
> 
> Family migration has (60 800) the remaining 32% of visas allotted to them out of which 48 032 (79% of the number allotted to the family migration) is for partner visa. The remaining 21% is allotted to child, parents, contributory parents and other family visa.
> 
> As we all have seen, the number of visas granted (in June of each year) comes to the years lowest meaning that the DIBP has exhausted the limit of visas granted in a certain subclass and are withholding anymore grants until the new financial year starts in July of each year.
> 
> But this slowing down shouldn't affect applications that are awaiting approval right now because the financial year has just started and I highly doubt that immigration has already exhausted their limit for the current 2014-15 year. I don't think it's even possible, 3 months into the new financial year and DIBP has granted 48 032 visas already.
> 
> As I have already said before, only time will tell what the reason behind the delay of case officer allocation to January 2014 applicants was.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





DOL20140124 said:


> Also got the below info from another forum... Gives me hope...
> 
> Please be informed the following as explained on Capping and Queuing
> 
> Family Stream
> 
> Partner Category Visas:
> *Partner (subclass 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped.*
> Prospective marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping.


That doesn't mean that DIBP will keep granting visa beyond the number of visas allotted to a subclass. As I wrote in my above quoted post, if the numbers of visas allotted to a subclass of visa is exhausted, DIBP won't grant any visas i.e. they are capped. 

In June 2013 and 2014 AHC New Delhi granted 3 visas in each because by the end of the financial year the chances are that immigration has reached its limit. If there WAS no capping as shared by their website, then June of every year would have the same number, if not the same then a regular number of grants as compared to all other months of the year. If DIBP reaches its limit of 48 032 visas for the year, they will stop granting partner visas no matter how many applicants are waiting, so there is a capping.
The information available on their website hasn't been updated for as long as 2 years. 

This was added to the website on July 01, 2014:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/News/Pages/migration-programme-2014-15.aspx
Subclass 300 also comes under partner migration hence that cannot be capped but only until DIBP hasn't reached the numbers they have allotted.

The other type of family visas are capped because they have very little numbers allotted to them in a financial year which run out very quickly.
http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/capping-and-queuing.htm


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 2nd Week of October 2014*

Hey Guys!

Hope everyone had a fun and eventful weekend. With September 2014 officially over, AHC granted 15 visas last month. 
Just want to say that it does feel GREAT! to be on the prediction list finally! Haha!  Now I know what it feels to be on it...lol Now just hoping to get the good news soon and be green soon  

I really hope that all the applicants on the prediction list and January 2014 applicants get their visas soon as it's been way too long of a wait just for the case officer allocation. 
Below is the updated prediction list:-

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
rohanMT--------------------48----------------------------299
KG_AUS--------------------45----------------------------278
Human1234-----------------32----------------------------301
asiddiqui--------------------31----------------------------270
Becky26--------------------05----------------------------441


Good luck to everyone waiting. Please don't forget to share the good news with us  
Have a wonderful week ahead :thumb::thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## girlaussie

Offshore applicants do need to submit form 888, it is compulsory. If you look at AHC Pakistan Checklist it is a necessary document. Applicant may submit the case without form 888 but can be asked before grant, my friend's wife who submitted only her family/friend statutory declaration from Pakistan was asked to submit form 888 before her grant. 

Girl Aussie



Becky26 said:


> Offshore partner visa applicants DO NOT need to submit form 888/it is not compulsory. You can definitely provide them IF you have them, but if you don't you don't need to worry about them.
> 
> Having said that, you MUST provide statements from your family/relatives/friends in Pakistan in form of affidavits (notarized) that can be used instead of form 888 since only Australian citizens and permanent residents are allowed to sign one.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## girlaussie

Wow... Finally, Good Luck!

Girl Aussie



Becky26 said:


> Becky26--------------------05----------------------------441
> [/COLOR]
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Becky26

girlaussie said:


> Offshore applicants do need to submit form 888, it is compulsory. If you look at AHC Pakistan Checklist it is a necessary document. Applicant may submit the case without form 888 but can be asked before grant, my friend's wife who submitted only her family/friend statutory declaration from Pakistan was asked to submit form 888 before her grant.
> 
> Girl Aussie


I don't agree here, because not all migrants have lived in Australia for long enough and when PR visa holders get married (majority of the marriages in India and Pakistan are arranged) and the applicant has never met any of their partner's friends in Australia (who are PR or citizens) and has never been to Australia, how are they meant to get 2 witnesses to sign form 888? When the requirement of the form clearly states that the witness MUST know both the applicant and the sponsor. 

To be able to sign a form 888, the witness must know if not all, then some details about the couple, when they met, what the couple is like, if they are accepted in the society, etc must be able to answer the questions in the form which only someone who has known both the people can answer.

Just wondering what would the couple (who applied for 309/100) do if they both don't know any Australian citizen or a PR visa holder well enough to sign form 888? :confused2:
In that case, affidavits come in handy as they are sworn statement of fact voluntarily made by the person signing it under an oath or affirmation administered by a person authorized to do so by law. And if the witness provides false information in an affidavit, it is punishable by law. So an affidavit can also be considered as a statutory declaration for non Australian citizens and PR visa holders.

I can't quote the information from other immigration forums where migration agents provide advice since they aren't considered to be a reliable source. But I'll keep looking 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

girlaussie said:


> Wow... Finally, Good Luck!
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank You!


----------



## 496402-dron

Affidavit of support(relationship) is must if you cant provide 888.


----------



## 496402-dron

And yes if you have provided wrong information by mistake then they give chance to correct it. 
But if they found any false information they have rights to ban visa for 10 years.


----------



## KG_AUS

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Hope everyone had a fun and eventful weekend. With September 2014 officially over, AHC granted 15 visas last month.
> Just want to say that it does feel GREAT! to be on the prediction list finally! Haha!  Now I know what it feels to be on it...lol Now just hoping to get the good news soon and be green soon
> 
> I really hope that all the applicants on the prediction list and January 2014 applicants get their visas soon as it's been way too long of a wait just for the case officer allocation.
> Below is the updated prediction list:-
> 
> SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL
> rohanMT--------------------48----------------------------299
> KG_AUS--------------------45----------------------------278
> Human1234-----------------32----------------------------301
> asiddiqui--------------------31----------------------------270
> Becky26--------------------05----------------------------441
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting. Please don't forget to share the good news with us
> Have a wonderful week ahead :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


All the best everyone!!

I m thinking AHC ran out of their September quota for grants hence the delay. Let the new month bring good news to everyone.

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## jasonkrish

showib49 said:


> Monday is public holiday in Australia every department is closed here.


Monday is not a public holiday in all states of Australia and I believe the Federal Government is working today as well


----------



## shumacer87

jasonkrish said:


> Monday is not a public holiday in all states of Australia and I believe the Federal Government is working today as well


thats correct , its only off in ACT, NSW, OLD & SA. Federal Govt is working today. 

Goodluck Becky26 hope you get your visa today.


----------



## Maha240606

Guys,

Still the AHC line is not working !!! Just donn know wat the hell is happening with them ..


----------



## Maha240606

Hey Sakshi, harmeen singh , meep and dip8... 

Any luck in CO allocations?? Please do update any gud news u come through!!!

Also if others get any news why the processing is getting delayed, please do share with us!!!

Thanks,

Maha


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Hi MAHA

Nthing yet,, still wating ,, dont knw when it will happen
Phone lines still off

gOd knws wht happeninggg:whoo:


----------



## girlaussie

You don't necessarily have to agree, all I know is that Form 888 can be asked by CO before the grant even if the applicant has submitted Stat.Dec from family/friends as this form covers the social acceptability part so it is important for the Sponsor to introduce his/her partner to family/friends/colleagues in Australia too. This document doesn't necessarily mean to be witnessed by somebody who know Applicant/Sponsor or their relationship for ages as there is no criteria for witnessed to know the Applicant/Sponsor for xxx number of year(s), it could be anyone from work/friend who know that both Sponsor & Applicant are married to each other and believe that their relationship is genuine. 

From me own experience, when I got married to me Aussie Partner I didn't know anyone in Australia but right after me marriage I was introduced to lots of me husband's friend/colleagues through Skype call, on phone, pictures etc, so they all were pretty much aware of our relationship although it was a quick affair marriage so not much history but still when asked to witness our relationship they had no problem at all. They clearly stated how they knew me (through the Sponsor) and how long they know me husband and indicated honestly how often they have been in contact with me. 

DIBP also has good understanding of Asian culture so they pretty much accept even brief line at first stage of visa application. At a later stage (2 years) applicant has to submit Form 888 again & by that time I believe Applicant is in a good position to have his/her own friends/colleagues who can witness their relationship without any problem.

Girl Aussie 



Becky26 said:


> I don't agree here, because not all migrants have lived in Australia for long enough and when PR visa holders get married (majority of the marriages in India and Pakistan are arranged) and the applicant has never met any of their partner's friends in Australia (who are PR or citizens) and has never been to Australia, how are they meant to get 2 witnesses to sign form 888? When the requirement of the form clearly states that the witness MUST know both the applicant and the sponsor.
> 
> To be able to sign a form 888, the witness must know if not all, then some details about the couple, when they met, what the couple is like, if they are accepted in the society, etc must be able to answer the questions in the form which only someone who has known both the people can answer.
> 
> Just wondering what would the couple (who applied for 309/100) do if they both don't know any Australian citizen or a PR visa holder well enough to sign form 888? :confused2:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## ashwinn

hi guys

our date of lodgment is 14/02/14. Its been a reallly long wait for the case officer to be allocated. I'm looking to send additional documents of evidence of our relationship prior to the case officer being allocated to minimize any further delays once our case officer is finally allocated. Do you knows know who I should email or the email address i should send these through to at all? Looking forward to hearing back. Cheers


----------



## kristenpurp

*Dependent child and travel*

Hi Becky etc,

Still no news, but hopefully soon... We (my Husband - the visa applicant), me and our daughter) are leaving Australia on 14th October as we assumed we would have a case officer in September earlier... Obviously we were wrong. We also assumed we'd get a visa since I was pregnant with my husband (the visa applicant)'s child and I'm an Aussie citizen by birth, but met him while I was living in India. 

So now we are leaving the country, how do we inform AHC that he has left Australia?

Also regarding what you said about category 100 visa, our daughter has since been born here (In Melbourne), (she's now 6 weeks old) and she has an Australian birth certificate and an Australian passport with my husbands name as her father on it. (and we all have the same surname). 

Do we provide them with this info? We tried to email them to ask about our case officer when we went past 25-26 weeks and just got an automated response. 

Any info you can provide would be great. 

Just to share with everyone else's frustration... It does seem quite ridiculous that I just had a baby with my husband, me and her are both Australian citizens and he is here on a tourist visa... 

Kristen


----------



## £!v!

Hellooo All,
As i logged in aftr a long gap,I wud lyk to congratulate Becky nd all others who got a good news from AHC... �� I hv somethng to share with you guys... As my husband wrote to the CMO about this frustating waiting time period for CO allocation and timely grants by AHC,New Delhi... He expalined
that currently they have 5000 cases in hand..so he expect that i may get a CO soon... �� 
Rest God will help...


----------



## Becky26

KG_AUS said:


> All the best everyone!!
> 
> I m thinking AHC ran out of their September quota for grants hence the delay. Let the new month bring good news to everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


Yes! Good Luck to you KG_AUS  It's been a long wait for you in the final queue. Hope and pray you get your visas ASAP.
Eagerly waiting for your happy news. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

jasonkrish said:


> Monday is not a public holiday in all states of Australia and I believe the Federal Government is working today as well


Not sure which states observe Labour Day but Queensland does so it is a public holiday there.


----------



## Becky26

shumacer87 said:


> thats correct , its only off in ACT, NSW, OLD & SA. Federal Govt is working today.
> 
> Goodluck Becky26 hope you get your visa today.


Thanks shumacer87!  Wish you a timely grant.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*AHC Phones Now Working!*



Maha240606 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Still the AHC line is not working !!! Just donn know wat the hell is happening with them ..


AHC New Delhi just updated their page again and the notice has now been removed. 
Visas and migration - Australian High Commission
The phones are back on now  Let's see how long they will be working 
Good Luck to all waiting!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## KG_AUS

Becky26 said:


> Yes! Good Luck to you KG_AUS  It's been a long wait for you in the final queue. Hope and pray you get your visas ASAP.
> Eagerly waiting for your happy news.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky!!

I've just managed to talk to AHC. After I supplied my wife's passport number, I was put on hold for few minutes. The telephone operator apparently spoke to concerned person (really??? I don't think anyone there is concerned ), she told me that my application will mostly be decided by the end of the month. 

She only gave out this info after I pretty pleased to her multiple times to talk to a CO. She also indicated that 10 months is the rough AHC New Delhi timeframe so end of the month is 10 months for me. Not sure where she pulled the stats from but I am happy that someone knows in the department that I've been patiently waiting for 46 days in final queue.

I've been thinking from this morning to book my wife's ticket to leave India on the 18th, hoping she will get her visa by then. What you think fellows? I know booking ticket before the visa grant is a big NO NO and trying to predict AHC is another big F***ing NO. But can't wait for her to come here. At least, by booking the ticket, some excitement will be added to the waiting game which is otherwise mostly terrible.

Please let me know what you think about booking ticket in advance. Good luck for everyone with me in this waiting game!!

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## tarunmalh

hi all how are you just got update on my facebook AHC is only processing emergence visa today nothing else


Regards
Tarun


----------



## Maha240606

tarunmalh said:


> hi all how are you just got update on my facebook AHC is only processing emergence visa today nothing else
> 
> 
> Regards
> Tarun


Can u please post that link to fb? and also is it any special day today for AHC to process only emergency visa? wats their problem


----------



## Becky26

girlaussie said:


> You don't necessarily have to agree, all I know is that Form 888 can be asked by CO before the grant even if the applicant has submitted Stat.Dec from family/friends as this form covers the social acceptability part so it is important for the Sponsor to introduce his/her partner to family/friends/colleagues in Australia too. This document doesn't necessarily mean to be witnessed by somebody who know Applicant/Sponsor or their relationship for ages as there is no criteria for witnessed to know the Applicant/Sponsor for xxx number of year(s), it could be anyone from work/friend who know that both Sponsor & Applicant are married to each other and believe that their relationship is genuine.
> 
> From me own experience, when I got married to me Aussie Partner I didn't know anyone in Australia but right after me marriage I was introduced to lots of me husband's friend/colleagues through Skype call, on phone, pictures etc, so they all were pretty much aware of our relationship although it was a quick affair marriage so not much history but still when asked to witness our relationship they had no problem at all. They clearly stated how they knew me (through the Sponsor) and how long they know me husband and indicated honestly how often they have been in contact with me.
> 
> DIBP also has good understanding of Asian culture so they pretty much accept even brief line at first stage of visa application. At a later stage (2 years) applicant has to submit Form 888 again & by that time I believe Applicant is in a good position to have his/her own friends/colleagues who can witness their relationship without any problem.
> 
> Girl Aussie


The answer to this issue does not depend on what your or my circumstance are or were. 
There have been some cases where the PR holders have only been to Australia on a couple of day's trip only to validate their visa and returned to their country as they were getting married and wanted to move to Australia with their partner so neither the applicant nor the sponsor knows any Australian citizen or PR to be able to provide the form 888s. In that case only affidavits were used and accepted.

Each case is different hence the documents required from the applicants differ too.
Different AHC/Australian Embassies follow slightly different rules that's why AHC New Delhi gives special consideration to pregnant applicants when for DIBP this is not considered as a compelling circumstance for an early processing of the application.

For the subclass 100, form 888 are mandatory because then the applicant is deemed to have lived in Australia since the grant of the 309 visa and have made Australian friends who can vouch for them.
Hope this clears things up.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ashwinn said:


> hi guys
> 
> our date of lodgment is 14/02/14. Its been a reallly long wait for the case officer to be allocated. I'm looking to send additional documents of evidence of our relationship prior to the case officer being allocated to minimize any further delays once our case officer is finally allocated. Do you knows know who I should email or the email address i should send these through to at all? Looking forward to hearing back. Cheers


Hey ashwinn,

There still are many January 2014 applicants who have been waiting for case officer allocations for 270 days since DOL  which is crazy. February applicants are going to have to wait for longer since January applicants are still waiting.
You can email your documents to [email protected] ID. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MeeP

Maha240606 said:


> Can u please post that link to fb? and also is it any special day today for AHC to process only emergency visa? wats their problem




https://www.facebook.com/australianhighcommissionindia

Home - Australian High Commission


----------



## Maha240606

MeeP said:


> https://www.facebook.com/australianhighcommissionindia
> 
> Home - Australian High Commission


Now I wonder for how many days are they gonna continue this procedure!!!! Wats their problem!!!  @Meep .. did u send any mail regarding ur visa process?


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!! and Good Luck!*



kristenpurp said:


> Hi Becky etc,
> 
> Still no news, but hopefully soon... We (my Husband - the visa applicant), me and our daughter) are leaving Australia on 14th October as we assumed we would have a case officer in September earlier... Obviously we were wrong. We also assumed we'd get a visa since I was pregnant with my husband (the visa applicant)'s child and I'm an Aussie citizen by birth, but met him while I was living in India.
> 
> So now we are leaving the country, how do we inform AHC that he has left Australia?
> 
> Also regarding what you said about category 100 visa, our daughter has since been born here (In Melbourne), (she's now 6 weeks old) and she has an Australian birth certificate and an Australian passport with my husbands name as her father on it. (and we all have the same surname).
> 
> Do we provide them with this info? We tried to email them to ask about our case officer when we went past 25-26 weeks and just got an automated response.
> 
> Any info you can provide would be great.
> 
> Just to share with everyone else's frustration... It does seem quite ridiculous that I just had a baby with my husband, me and her are both Australian citizens and he is here on a tourist visa...
> 
> Kristen


Hey Kristen,

Congratulations on the birth of your baby  Hope you and the bub are doing well.
Once you arrive in India make sure your partner (applicant) fills form 929- Change of Passport Details and/or Address and sends it to AHC New Delhi within 14 days of arriving in India. That way you will insure that AHC updates his address in their system.

The subclass 100 question:- The applicant is eligible to be granted a subclass 100 directly instead of waiting on the 309 for the 2 years when the applicant has a child with their partner at the time of application and not after the application is lodged. From the information that's in the Partner Migration booklet, I unfortunately don't think AHC will grant your partner the subclass 100 directly.

It does sound ridiculous but immigration does make the applicants jump through as many hoops as possible before giving them a migrant visa. I guess they are only making sure that the applicant is genuine and looking out for Australia and it's people. 
Good Luck and hang in there! At least you guys are together, it's been 11 months since I saw my husband in person last. Hope this helps you feel better 
Wish you a safe and fun flight to India.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

£!v! said:


> Hellooo All,
> As i logged in aftr a long gap,I wud lyk to congratulate Becky nd all others who got a good news from AHC... �� I hv somethng to share with you guys... As my husband wrote to the CMO about this frustating waiting time period for CO allocation and timely grants by AHC,New Delhi... He expalined
> that currently they have 5000 cases in hand..so he expect that i may get a CO soon... ��
> Rest God will help...


Hey £!v!,

Thank you for your post 
Thanks for sharing the information with us and I hope this backlog clears up soon.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

KG_AUS said:


> Thanks Becky!!
> 
> I've just managed to talk to AHC. After I supplied my wife's passport number, I was put on hold for few minutes. The telephone operator apparently spoke to concerned person (really??? I don't think anyone there is concerned ), she told me that my application will mostly be decided by the end of the month.
> 
> She only gave out this info after I pretty pleased to her multiple times to talk to a CO. She also indicated that 10 months is the rough AHC New Delhi timeframe so end of the month is 10 months for me. Not sure where she pulled the stats from but I am happy that someone knows in the department that I've been patiently waiting for 46 days in final queue.
> 
> I've been thinking from this morning to book my wife's ticket to leave India on the 18th, hoping she will get her visa by then. What you think fellows? I know booking ticket before the visa grant is a big NO NO and trying to predict AHC is another big F***ing NO. But can't wait for her to come here. At least, by booking the ticket, some excitement will be added to the waiting game which is otherwise mostly terrible.
> 
> Please let me know what you think about booking ticket in advance. Good luck for everyone with me in this waiting game!!
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


Hey KG_AUS,

I bet it's great to be able to speak to AHC even though the operators are useless. I'm sure you should be getting your visa very soon. Having said that, if I were you I would wait to get the visa granted first then make any kind of booking. I know how exciting it is to book the ticket, I can't wait to book mine  but it is a risky business. 

And if GOD forbids AHC does decide to take longer, then you will have to extend the date for the booking causing you more stress and waste of money that could've been avoided. The bookings don't take long anyways, 10-20 minutes  But that's just my opinion 
Hope this helps. And I hope you get your visa soon. Thanks for sharing the update with us  Appreciate your time.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tarunmalh said:


> hi all how are you just got update on my facebook AHC is only processing emergence visa today nothing else
> 
> 
> Regards
> Tarun


LOL and what is an "emergence visa"? Thanks for the update. AHC is making up all sorts of excuses to get out of answering the questions of the applicants, this is hilarious.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Now I wonder for how many days are they gonna continue this procedure!!!! Wats their problem!!!  @Meep .. did u send any mail regarding ur visa process?


Who knows what their problem is..... *sigh* :smash::smash:


----------



## KG_AUS

Becky26 said:


> Hey KG_AUS,
> 
> I bet it's great to be able to speak to AHC even though the operators are useless. I'm sure you should be getting your visa very soon. Having said that, if I were you I would wait to get the visa granted first then make any kind of booking. I know how exciting it is to book the ticket, I can't wait to book mine  but it is a risky business.
> 
> And if GOD forbids AHC does decide to take longer, then you will have to extend the date for the booking causing you more stress and waste of money that could've been avoided. The bookings don't take long anyways, 10-20 minutes  But that's just my opinion
> Hope this helps. And I hope you get your visa soon. Thanks for sharing the update with us  Appreciate your time.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky!! I will wait two more days before I do any booking.

Appreciate your time!

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## kristenpurp

Becky26 said:


> Hey Kristen,
> 
> Congratulations on the birth of your baby  Hope you and the bub are doing well.
> Once you arrive in India make sure your partner (applicant) fills form 929- Change of Passport Details and/or Address and sends it to AHC New Delhi within 14 days of arriving in India. That way you will insure that AHC updates his address in their system.
> 
> The subclass 100 question:- The applicant is eligible to be granted a subclass 100 directly instead of waiting on the 309 for the 2 years when the applicant has a child with their partner at the time of application and not after the application is lodged. From the information that's in the Partner Migration booklet, I unfortunately don't think AHC will grant your partner the subclass 100 directly.
> 
> It does sound ridiculous but immigration does make the applicants jump through as many hoops as possible before giving them a migrant visa. I guess they are only making sure that the applicant is genuine and looking out for Australia and it's people.
> Good Luck and hang in there! At least you guys are together, it's been 11 months since I saw my husband in person last. Hope this helps you feel better
> Wish you a safe and fun flight to India.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Just to clarify, we aren't going back to India; as far as I understand, my husband doesn't have to be in India to get his visa, he just has to not be in Australia (because we weren't in Australia when he applied). We are going to Thailand as my Dad has an apartment there so we can stay there indefinitely for free. We didn't tell the AHC when we left India, so I'm not sure if they even know he's not in India right now.

We don't really have a permanent address,we moved out of our apartment in India in July and we've been living with my Dad, so I'm not really sure what address we could tell the AHC that we live at... Can we assume they know (based on immigration data etc) if my husband is in our out of Australia?

Thanks

Kristen


----------



## kristenpurp

Also, does that mean as soon as he gets his partner visa he can apply for a 100 visa?

Thanks

Kristen


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



KG_AUS said:


> Thanks Becky!! I will wait two more days before I do any booking.
> 
> Appreciate your time!
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


Wise decision 
No worries, happy to help 
Good Luck!  Please do share the good news when it comes, I hope its soon 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

*Hi Girlaussie and Becky, apart from the other details, I was also asked for Form 888 and I just asked them casually whether it is necessary to submit the same and they have said yes to me then. I have submitted 4 (888 forms) incase if that makes them happy. I have never visited Australia but yeah my husband’s parents, sisters and cousins all are aware about me. So my parents in law, sister in law, his cousin all provided me with form 888. So yeah I have submitted as asked along with their background proof. Hope this piece of information helps as Form 888 is now a necessary document. It is not necessary that you gotta visit Australia but people living in Australia should be aware about your relationship with your partner. 

__________________
Regards,
Sushy 


Patience is a virtue & good things come to those who wait but how much crap you have to go through while you are waiting is unknown!!
*


----------



## Maha240606

Did anyone of u tried calling AHC?? When I called through +911141221000 and then pressed 1 and 2, the ring went for few times and automatically went to recorded message (something like automatic mail box) .. wat are these operators playing!!!!!


----------



## Becky26

kristenpurp said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Just to clarify, we aren't going back to India; as far as I understand, my husband doesn't have to be in India to get his visa, he just has to not be in Australia (because we weren't in Australia when he applied). We are going to Thailand as my Dad has an apartment there so we can stay there indefinitely for free. We didn't tell the AHC when we left India, so I'm not sure if they even know he's not in India right now.
> 
> We don't really have a permanent address,we moved out of our apartment in India in July and we've been living with my Dad, so I'm not really sure what address we could tell the AHC that we live at... Can we assume they know (based on immigration data etc) if my husband is in our out of Australia?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kristen


Hey Kristen,

Not trying to scare you but the applicants in the past who didn't return to India to get their visa granted had to face delays. I know that this is not a rule and the applicant only needs to be offshore to get the visa approved but this is something that AHC New Delhi follows that's why I always advise all those in Australia to return to India to avoid any kind of delays.

The applicant must inform the department about the change in their address by filling in the form 929. If you are going to be staying in Thailand for longer than 14 days then your partner needs to fill the form and email it to AHC.

Please do ask if you have any questions. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kristenpurp

Hi Becky,

But what address do we give them? The address in Thailand? We can give his mum's address in Chennai... 

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

kristenpurp said:


> Also, does that mean as soon as he gets his partner visa he can apply for a 100 visa?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kristen


Your partner doesn't need to apply for the subclass 100 separately. He has already applied for it when he applied for the 309 visa. He will be eligible for the permanent partner visa 2 years from the date of initial application which will be on February 11, 2016. 

Immigration will notify him sometime close to the completion of the 2-year waiting period. If they don't your partner can send in the paperwork for the subclass 100 visa 2 months in advance to his eligibility date.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kristenpurp

Also, do you feel they face delays of months and months? or just days or weeks? Also do they face delays getting a CO? Or they still get the CO and not the visa?


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi Girlaussie and Becky, apart from the other details, I was also asked for Form 888 and I just asked them casually whether it is necessary to submit the same and they have said yes to me then. I have submitted 4 (888 forms) incase if that makes them happy. I have never visited Australia but yeah my husband’s parents, sisters and cousins all are aware about me. So my parents in law, sister in law, his cousin all provided me with form 888. So yeah I have submitted as asked along with their background proof. Hope this piece of information helps as Form 888 is now a necessary document. It is not necessary that you gotta visit Australia but people living in Australia should be aware about your relationship with your partner.
> 
> Regards,
> Sushy
> *


*

Thanks for the clarification. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Maha240606

Guys,

One information.. I just called AHC and the operator was like there is some system/software issues globally and the process has been slowed down because of it. When I asked wen can v expect u to resume with ur work, she was like by today noon 3 PM, we are expecting our issue to be resolved, if its not happening we will escalate the issue. Also she was playing the same trumpet that standard processing time is 12 months and lots of visa is there to process and bla bla bla!!!


----------



## Maha240606

And my guess is cos the system issue is there, its the reason for all the online applications to be on hold cos they cant do anything without the system for online applications...


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Did anyone of u tried calling AHC?? When I called through +911141221000 and then pressed 1 and 2, the ring went for few times and automatically went to recorded message (something like automatic mail box) .. wat are these operators playing!!!!!


I just got off the phone and everything seems to be fine, the queue seems to be fairly long though. Keep trying and it'll get connected.


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Guys,
> 
> One information.. I just called AHC and the operator was like there is some system/software issues globally and the process has been slowed down because of it. When I asked wen can v expect u to resume with ur work, she was like by today noon 3 PM, we are expecting our issue to be resolved, if its not happening we will escalate the issue. Also she was playing the same trumpet that standard processing time is 12 months and lots of visa is there to process and bla bla bla!!!





Maha240606 said:


> And my guess is cos the system issue is there, its the reason for all the online applications to be on hold cos they cant do anything without the system for online applications...


And that's why the online applications have been the ones waiting for 270 days to be allocated case officers. Thanks for sharing the update with us.
Good Luck and I hope you all get your visas soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Aby1

hi Becky.. 
thanks for the replay. it seems i need to wait more for CO. then is it possible for me to add my name aswell in the visa timeline?


----------



## Becky26

Aby1 said:


> hi Becky..
> thanks for the replay. it seems i need to wait more for CO. then is it possible for me to add my name aswell in the visa timeline?


Hey Aby1,

Your details are already in the SS as you provided them to me when you posted a message on my profile. Click on the following link and you'' find you application details there:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DOL20140124

Hi Becky... Just called the AHC.. Got thru!.. Found out my DOL is 13 Jan and my date of acknowledgment is 24 Jan .. Could you please change it in the SS. Also no CO assigned for me till today.. Frustrated with this slow progress.


----------



## Becky26

DOL20140124 said:


> Hi Becky... Just called the AHC.. Got thru!.. Found out my DOL is 13 Jan and my date of acknowledgment is 24 Jan .. Could you please change it in the SS. Also no CO assigned for me till today.. Frustrated with this slow progress.


Hey DOL20140124, 

Thanks for the update, I have made the requested changes. Did the operator say when they would be allocating case officer to those waiting? This wait is very annoying.
Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DOL20140124

Becky26 said:


> Hey DOL20140124,
> 
> Thanks for the update, I have made the requested changes. Did the operator say when they would be allocating case officer to those waiting? This wait is very annoying.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Nope no such info.. She says they are facing some server problems and therefore delay. When asked if CO would allocated by end of this month, she says maybe... Which makes me think she doesn't have much idea.

Let's just hope tomorrow is better than today.


----------



## Becky26

DOL20140124 said:


> Nope no such info.. She says they are facing some server problems and therefore delay. When asked if CO would allocated by end of this month, she says maybe... Which makes me think she doesn't have much idea.
> 
> Let's just hope tomorrow is better than today.


Thanks for your reply. I certainly hope tomorrow is more productive than today. I'm just glad that AHC's phone lines are up and working today after almost 10 days and that we can call them when needed. 

Yeah, I doubt the operators have any idea as to when the case officers will be allocated or the visa will be granted. They just read out what they have in front of them on the computer screen.
I guess some information/update is better than no update 
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Aby1

Hi Becky.. i got in to the timeline. thank you. 
i want that to become highlight with green and blue soon(mark as visa granted)


----------



## Becky26

Aby1 said:


> Hi Becky.. i got in to the timeline. thank you.
> i want that to become highlight with green and blue soon(mark as visa granted)


No worries  Happy to help!
I'm sure we all want the exact same thing 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dazzy

Hi Becky, 

Jst want your opinion on my doubt. I hve applied on 25 feb spouse visa with it i submitted my pcc nd medical as they were done on dec 2013 for my husband PR. 
As one year validity they will be expiring this december. As i hve not got any CO till now i mailed this matter to immigration.
Is there any chances that i may get to hear from immgration about my case before december or will i be required to go again for medical nd pcc.

Please advice!!!

Thanks& regards
Dazzy


----------



## Becky26

Dazzy said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Jst want your opinion on my doubt. I hve applied on 25 feb spouse visa with it i submitted my pcc nd medical as they were done on dec 2013 for my husband PR.
> As one year validity they will be expiring this december. As i hve not got any CO till now i mailed this matter to immigration.
> Is there any chances that i may get to hear from immgration about my case before december or will i be required to go again for medical nd pcc.
> 
> Please advice!!!
> 
> Thanks& regards
> Dazzy


Hey Dazzy,

I unfortunately can't predict if AHC is going to be able to start processing the February applications by December but if your medicals and PCC are expiring then there are chances that your case officer could request you for new PCC.

Like in my case, my Indian PCC expired in July, Australian PCC and medicals expired in August 2014 but my case officer requested me to provide just the Indian PCC. I also called her after I submitted my PCC wanting to to know if she is going to make me undergo medicals at the eleventh hour further delaying my visa and she said that she only need my PCC.

At the end of the day, everything depends on the discretion of the case officer and if she requests you to provide a new PCC and undergo medicals again, you will HAVE to do as instructed like it or not.

So hopefully fingers crossed February applicants will start getting processed soon and your visa will be approved before your PCC expires and if not, just apply for another one and send it to the case officer. That'll get you a good few months before you will need to make your initial entry.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Aby1

Becky.. how can i use the quote to replay?


----------



## Becky26

Aby1 said:


> Becky.. how can i use the quote to replay?


There should be "Reply With Quote" option below the post you want to quote  Just click on it, type your message below the quoted post and hit submit reply when you're done.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Aby1

Becky26 said:


> No worries  Happy to help!
> I'm sure we all want the exact same thing
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hi Becky.. you are doing a great job in this forum. God bless you. dont worry you ll hear that happy news soon. Good Luck.

Regards
Aby1


----------



## Aby1

Becky26 said:


> There should be "Reply With Quote" option below the post you want to quote  Just click on it, type your message below the quoted post and hit submit reply when you're done.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


yep i got it .. thank you Becky..

regards 
Aby1


----------



## Becky26

Aby1 said:


> hi Becky.. you are doing a great job in this forum. God bless you. dont worry you ll hear that happy news soon. Good Luck.
> 
> Regards
> Aby1


Thank you Aby1. I hope so too 
Good Luck to you too!



Aby1 said:


> yep i got it .. thank you Becky..
> 
> regards
> Aby1


Great! Quote away...haha!
No worries, happy to help 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dazzy

Thanks becky...

Regards,
Dazzy


----------



## jan12

Dazzy, lets hope we get visa before December  call ahc by last week of this month.. By that time it'll be 35 weeks for us.. And we can ask about CO allocation.. If u get CO assigned by that time you can explain situation and get things to speed up..


----------



## Becky26

Dazzy said:


> Thanks becky...
> 
> Regards,
> Dazzy


No worries, Dazzy!  Happy to help!
Good Luck.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dazzy

Thankyu jan 12.. It feels so positive after hearing such comfortable words frm you all . Thankyou all nd wish all of you a speedy grant.

Regards
Dazzy


----------



## man86

Good Day everyone,

I am new one joining the club behalf my fiancé. First of all, appreciate everyone's feed here for lot of valuable informations. I find it very very informative and you guys are doing it systematic as well. 

Applied partner visa 309/100 online on 29-Aug-14 for my fiancé based on the eligibility to lodge the application if intended marriage date is in near future. (I am getting married on December 2014)

I have few questions to be clarified. I would appreciate if anyone can advice me on that. I am not pretty sure whether you guys have discussed this earlier. My apologies if my questions have been answered before:

1. My fiancé is an indian passport holder, lodged the application online when she was in Singapore. Now she quit her job in Singapore and back to India. I am wondering whether her application still will be processed by AHC Delhi?

2. I have a plan to lodge a tourist visa application to bring her along with me after marriage. If I bring her to Australia, will the application be on hold till she leaves Australia? (Some people say that offshore partner visa will be put on hold if they come in a tour visa until she leaves Australia)

3. I was told, she may get 1 year tour visa. Is there any restrictions in that 1 year visa that she must go out of Australia and enter again every 3 months once to renew her visa?

4. As I mentioned, I have lodged the application online before our marriage. In my case, I will be allotted case officer counting my number of weeks from date of lodgement or date of marriage? 

Thanks you very much in advance.. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Jimmy2014

response in blue :frog:



man86 said:


> Good Day everyone,
> 
> I am new one joining the club behalf my fiancé. First of all, appreciate everyone's feed here for lot of valuable informations. I find it very very informative and you guys are doing it systematic as well.
> 
> Applied partner visa 309/100 online on 29-Aug-14 for my fiancé based on the eligibility to lodge the application if intended marriage date is in near future. (I am getting married on December 2014)
> 
> I have few questions to be clarified. I would appreciate if anyone can advice me on that. I am not pretty sure whether you guys have discussed this earlier. My apologies if my questions have been answered before:
> 
> 1. My fiancé is an indian passport holder, lodged the application online when she was in Singapore. Now she quit her job in Singapore and back to India. I am wondering whether her application still will be processed by AHC Delhi?
> 
> I know one of my friend who applied for Partner visa in London and then because she moved back to India, her file was forwarded on to AHC, Delhi for processing.
> 
> 2. I have a plan to lodge a tourist visa application to bring her along with me after marriage. If I bring her to Australia, will the application be on hold till she leaves Australia? (Some people say that offshore partner visa will be put on hold if they come in a tour visa until she leaves Australia)
> 
> There are number of people on this forum that have done that with NO issues and there has been some cases where things have been delayed a bit but considering the current timelines in getting a CO, you'll be fine.
> 
> 3. I was told, she may get 1 year tour visa. Is there any restrictions in that 1 year visa that she must go out of Australia and enter again every 3 months once to renew her visa?
> 
> Not entirely sure so rather not comment sorry.
> 
> 4. As I mentioned, I have lodged the application online before our marriage. In my case, I will be allotted case officer counting my number of weeks from date of lodgement or date of marriage?
> 
> Date of lodgement. That's the whole idea. Marriage date has nothing to do with the allocation of COs however in a highly unlikely event if a CO is allocated before ur marriage, he/she won't be able to start processing your application till u provide proof of marriage.
> 
> Thanks you very much in advance.. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Maha240606

What is happening now??

Incoming local landlines to the Australian High Commission are currently not operating. For urgent consular assistance please contact our 24-hour Consular Emergency Centre on +61 2 6261 3305 or SMS +61 421 269 080.

Posted in AHC website


----------



## man86

Jimmy2014 said:


> response in blue :frog:


Thanks a lot Jimmy2014 

Appreciate your quick response. Do you have any immigration email id to send the Form 1022 to notify the changes in location? (Already I have uploaded online)


----------



## Maha240606

But I could reach the number.. So wat are they actually trying to tell us??


----------



## VSydney

Hi Guys,

Partner visa 309/100, Paper application
*Date of lodgement: 20-Feb-2014*
Medical & PCC submitted.

Waiting for case officer allocation and visa approval.


----------



## Maha240606

Guys,

Any luck today???


----------



## VSydney

Question for experts in this forum:

I lodged partner visa application on 20-Feb-2014. If I go to Australia on Visitor Visa, what is the process of following up with case office and informing to AHC about my visitor visa?

I know that I have to inform AHC prior to I visit Australia and I may have to leave country if case officer decide to make a decision on the visa application. 

Q: Generally, how long would it take to approve visa once case officer ask to leave Australia while on visitor visa?

Q: Can we visit any other country (New Zealand) while on visitor visa whilst we get approval on partner visa application?


----------



## Jimmy2014

man86 said:


> Thanks a lot Jimmy2014
> 
> Appreciate your quick response. Do you have any immigration email id to send the Form 1022 to notify the changes in location? (Already I have uploaded online)


Uploading the form online is all what u needed to do


----------



## Aby1

hi friends..
I just called AHC New Delhi, after 30 mins:clock: waiting i got a lady on phone. she told me they have allocated CO till the 13th jan 14 applications. Being a 28 th jan applicant you have to wait more and they can n0t even tell how much more i need to wait for a CO.:mad2::mad2: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## VSydney

Some interesting stats regarding partner visa applications from other forums. On average applications were proceeded within 38 weeks.

DOL: 20/11/2013 = User1 (Visa Granted: 20/08/2014)
DOL: 18/12/2013 = User2 (Visa granted : 08/09/2014)
DOL: 30/12/2013 = User3 (Case Queued- 23/07/2014, Visa Granted: 28/08/2014)
DOL: 02/01/2014 = User4 (Visa Granted: 03/09/2014)
DOL: 10/01/2014 = User5 (Case Officer: 22/09/2014, Visa Granted: 29/09/2014)
DOL: 13/01/2014 = USer6 (Case Officer: 09/09/2014, Visa Granted: 18/09/2014)
DOL: 22/01/2014 = User7 (Visa Granted: 29/09/2014)


----------



## Maha240606

Aby1 said:


> hi friends..
> I just called AHC New Delhi, after 30 mins:clock: waiting i got a lady on phone. she told me they have allocated CO till the 13th jan 14 applications. Being a 28 th jan applicant you have to wait more and they can n0t even tell how much more i need to wait for a CO.:mad2::mad2: :fingerscrossed:


Im a 13th jan applicant.. Im still not allocated a CO.. .. I think these operators are bluffing and playing like hell!!!


----------



## Maha240606

Hey harmeenbeer singh, dip8 and other applicants in second week of Jan '14,

Any news of CO allocations for u people???


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



man86 said:


> Good Day everyone,
> 
> I am new one joining the club behalf my fiancé. First of all, appreciate everyone's feed here for lot of valuable informations. I find it very very informative and you guys are doing it systematic as well.
> 
> Applied partner visa 309/100 online on 29-Aug-14 for my fiancé based on the eligibility to lodge the application if intended marriage date is in near future. (I am getting married on December 2014)
> 
> I have few questions to be clarified. I would appreciate if anyone can advice me on that. I am not pretty sure whether you guys have discussed this earlier. My apologies if my questions have been answered before:


Hey man86,

Welcome to the Forum 

No need to apologize, we all are happy to help those in need 
Please find the answers below:-



man86 said:


> 1. My fiancé is an indian passport holder, lodged the application online when she was in Singapore. Now she quit her job in Singapore and back to India. I am wondering whether her application still will be processed by AHC Delhi?


Answer- As Jimmy said, even if your partner applied in Singapore, her application will be transferred to AHC New Delhi.



man86 said:


> 2. I have a plan to lodge a tourist visa application to bring her along with me after marriage. If I bring her to Australia, will the application be on hold till she leaves Australia? (Some people say that offshore partner visa will be put on hold if they come in a tour visa until she leaves Australia)


Answer:- You can surely invite your partner to Australia on a visitor visa. Your application won't be put on hold per say but it can face some delays if the applicant doesn't get offshore before a case officer is allocated to her application. DO NOT wait for the AHC to notify the applicant to get offshore, if they have to notify the applicant to get offshore, you're in for a couple of months of additional wait.

Also in the past, some applications were not sent to the final queue until the applicant got offshore. So best is to return home to avoid any delays.
Now I purposely wrote "return home" because AHC has delayed the visas of some applicants in the past who travelled to Australia's neighbouring countries to satisfy the offshore condition. As per DIBP website, the applicant is only required to be out of Australia to get the visa granted but AHC New Delhi expects the applicant to return to India. In the past those who didn't, faced horrible delays.
This is not a rule but AHC seems to be following it pretty strictly.



man86 said:


> 3. I was told, she may get 1 year tour visa. Is there any restrictions in that 1 year visa that she must go out of Australia and enter again every 3 months once to renew her visa?


Answer:- The conditions that would be on your partner's visa depend on the case officer, if she is granted a 1 year multiple entries or 3 months multiple entries. Just present a strong case and pray that she gets a 1 year visa.
Also the "3-month maximum stay" is a standard visitor visa condition. Other conditions that will on the visitor visa will be No work and 3 month maximum study. Condition 8503- No Further Stay could also be on the visa since she comes from a High Risk country which means that she won't be able to extend her visitor visa while being onshore. 
But if the "NFS" is not on her visa, then she can extend her stay by applying for a new visitor visa onshore.



man86 said:


> 4. As I mentioned, I have lodged the application online before our marriage. In my case, I will be allotted case officer counting my number of weeks from date of lodgement or date of marriage?
> Thanks you very much in advance.. Have a great day everyone.


Answer:- Date of Lodgement always! AHC isn't interested in your date of marriage. They will just need the applicant to provide a marriage certificate before she is granted the partner visa since you're applying on (intended) marriage grounds.

Hope the answers help. Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your application details to the main SS now and you can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Good Luck and please do keep us updated. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

man86 said:


> Thanks a lot Jimmy2014
> 
> Appreciate your quick response. Do you have any immigration email id to send the Form 1022 to notify the changes in location? (Already I have uploaded online)


You can email AHC New Delhi on the following mentioned email address:-
[email protected]

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



VSydney said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Partner visa 309/100, Paper application
> *Date of lodgement: 20-Feb-2014*
> Medical & PCC submitted.
> 
> Waiting for case officer allocation and visa approval.


Hey VSydney,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

VSydney said:


> Question for experts in this forum:
> 
> I lodged partner visa application on 20-Feb-2014. If I go to Australia on Visitor Visa, what is the process of following up with case office and informing to AHC about my visitor visa?
> 
> I know that I have to inform AHC prior to I visit Australia and I may have to leave country if case officer decide to make a decision on the visa application.
> 
> Q: Generally, how long would it take to approve visa once case officer ask to leave Australia while on visitor visa?
> 
> Q: Can we visit any other country (New Zealand) while on visitor visa whilst we get approval on partner visa application?



1. You will need to send AHC your flight bookings, trip itinerary and form 929- Change of Passport details and/or Address if you are going to be in Australia (changing your address) for longer than 14 days.
Once you return to India make sure to send in another form 929 updating AHC that now you are offshore to avoid any kind of delay.

2. If you get offshore Australia before your application is allocated a case officer, you should get your visa allocated without any delay. But if AHC has to notify the applicant to get offshore, you're in for a couple of months of additional wait. 

3. As I wrote to man86, in the past some applications were not sent to the final queue until the applicant got offshore. So best is to return home to avoid any delays.

Now I purposely wrote "return home" because AHC has delayed the visas of some applicants in the past who travelled to Australia's neighbouring countries to satisfy the offshore condition. 
As per DIBP website, the applicant is only required to be out of Australia to get the visa granted but AHC New Delhi expects the applicant to return to India. In the past those who didn't, faced horrible delays.
This is not a rule but AHC seems to be following it pretty strictly.

Hope this helps. Please do keep us updated on your visa processing. 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Aby1 said:


> hi friends..
> I just called AHC New Delhi, after 30 mins:clock: waiting i got a lady on phone. she told me they have allocated CO till the 13th jan 14 applications. Being a 28 th jan applicant you have to wait more and they can n0t even tell how much more i need to wait for a CO.:mad2::mad2: :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for sharing the information with us 
As annoying as this answer sounds, all you and I can do is wait.....:rant::rant: :tsk::tsk:
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

VSydney said:


> Some interesting stats regarding partner visa applications from other forums. On average applications were proceeded within 38 weeks.
> 
> DOL: 20/11/2013 = User1 (Visa Granted: 20/08/2014)
> DOL: 18/12/2013 = User2 (Visa granted : 08/09/2014)
> DOL: 30/12/2013 = User3 (Case Queued- 23/07/2014, Visa Granted: 28/08/2014)
> DOL: 02/01/2014 = User4 (Visa Granted: 03/09/2014)
> DOL: 10/01/2014 = User5 (Case Officer: 22/09/2014, Visa Granted: 29/09/2014)
> DOL: 13/01/2014 = USer6 (Case Officer: 09/09/2014, Visa Granted: 18/09/2014)
> DOL: 22/01/2014 = User7 (Visa Granted: 29/09/2014)


Members of this thread aren't seeing any progress in their application processing so the above list is only going to add to their frustration and anger. There are applicants on this thread who have been waiting for case officer for longer than 38 weeks let alone getting the visa approved.

Also every case is different so we can't compare with others who have got their visas.


----------



## ShilpaHK

Hi Becky,

Can you please help me with understanding if "Client number or file number issued to you by the department " is same as TRN when applied online?

Thanks for all your help...

Waiting for ur visa ...... All the very best ..... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## Becky26

ShilpaHK said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Can you please help me with understanding if "Client number or file number issued to you by the department " is same as TRN when applied online?
> 
> Thanks for all your help...
> 
> Waiting for ur visa ...... All the very best ..... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shilpa


Hey Shilpa,

Thanks for the kind wishes 
File Number would be on the acknowledgement letter that AHC sent you when they received your application. I don't think TRN is the same as Client Number, Application ID or File Number.
Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ShilpaHK

Becky26 said:


> Hey Shilpa,
> 
> Thanks for the kind wishes
> File Number would be on the acknowledgement letter that AHC sent you when they received your application. I don't think TRN is the same as Client Number, Application ID or File Number.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky


----------



## Becky26

ShilpaHK said:


> Thanks Becky


No worries, Shilpa  Happy to help!


----------



## ShilpaHK

ShilpaHK said:


> Thanks Becky




Also, I just got to know of a friend who had applied on 15th Jan and got CO allocated on 24th Sep... and promised visa grant by next week as she is travelling back on 17th Oct..

GOD knows how this AHC allocation works....


----------



## Becky26

ShilpaHK said:


> Also, I just got to know of a friend who had applied on 15th Jan and got CO allocated on 24th Sep... and promised visa grant by next week as she is travelling back on 17th Oct..
> 
> GOD knows how this AHC allocation works....


Thanks for sharing the information with us. 
Who knows what or how they are allocating case officer 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ShilpaHK

Hi Becky,

Do you know under which form can I attach the form 1023 (change form) in online application

Also, can form 888 persons be from India????

Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## Becky26

*Form 888- Statutory Declaration*



ShilpaHK said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Do you know under which form can I attach the form 1023 (change form) in online application
> 
> Also, can form 888 persons be from India????
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shilpa


Hey!

Unfortunately I don't know where you would be attaching the form 1023 in the online application as I submitted a paper application.
Online applicants, please help here! Thanks 

Form 888 can only be filled by Australian citizens and permanent residents and MUST be certified by one of the following:-
• Justice of the Peace;
• medical practitioner;
• legal practitioner;
• civil marriage celebrant or registered minister of religion;
• dentist;
• nurse;
• optometrist;
• pharmacist;
• physiotherapist;
• full-time teacher;
• bank manager or bank officer with 5 or more continuous years of service;
• postal manager or permanent employee of the Australian Postal Commission with 5 or more continuous years of service;
• police officer; or
• public servant with 5 or more continuous years of service.

However these qualified persons' "power" to witness only exists when they are on Australian soil. So unless an applicant outside Australia goes to an Australian Embassy/High Commission, there is no way to legally witness Form 888.

But you can provide a notarized affidavit from your family an friends in India.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ShilpaHK

Becky26 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know where you would be attaching the form 1023 in the online application as I submitted a paper application.
> Online applicants, please help here! Thanks
> 
> Form 888 can only be filled by Australian citizens and permanent residents and MUST be certified by one of the following:-
> • Justice of the Peace;
> • medical practitioner;
> • legal practitioner;
> • civil marriage celebrant or registered minister of religion;
> • dentist;
> • nurse;
> • optometrist;
> • pharmacist;
> • physiotherapist;
> • full-time teacher;
> • bank manager or bank officer with 5 or more continuous years of service;
> • postal manager or permanent employee of the Australian Postal Commission with 5 or more continuous years of service;
> • police officer; or
> • public servant with 5 or more continuous years of service.
> 
> However these qualified persons' "power" to witness only exists when they are on Australian soil. So unless an applicant outside Australia goes to an Australian Embassy/High Commission, there is no way to legally witness Form 888.
> 
> But you can provide a notarized affidavit from your family an friends in India.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





When I was submitting my application, I have checked with Aus immigration and was told that we can submit details of persons from India also...

However, I am confused now..

I have already given details of my friends in India...

So, what should I do now???

Can I submit four including those I have already mentioned in application and two more from Australia???????


----------



## Becky26

ShilpaHK said:


> When I was submitting my application, I have checked with Aus immigration and was told that we can submit details of persons from India also...
> 
> However, I am confused now..
> 
> I have already given details of my friends in India...
> 
> So, what should I do now???
> 
> Can I submit four including those I have already mentioned in application and two more from Australia???????


As I said before, you can provide witness affidavits but the Form 888 that will be valid and accepted by AHC can ONLY be signed and filled by Australian citizens and PR holders and certified by one of the authorities on the above quoted list.

I have also provided my parent's affidavit along with a couple of friends witness affidavits from India with their passport photocopies and contact details.

You can submit more witness affidavits and form 888 from your your Australian friends if want.
Hope this clears the confusion. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Aby1

iI feel even AHC people also dont know where they have reached yet, today they have told me, they have allocated CO for the applicant till 13 th jan 14.


----------



## Subedi

Aby1 said:


> iI feel even AHC people also dont know where they have reached yet, today they have told me, they have allocated CO for the applicant till 13 th jan 14.


hey guys, 

AHC is not working properly and just trying to ignore us. I applied in 13 Jan 2014 as well but hasn't got any CO till today.... I don't know how they can say they are up to 13 Jan 2014 application.... Only God knows what they are doing with us? .... 


Thanks guys.....


----------



## Hr2211

HI all,

Hope AHC will do something before their holidays come! 

I have question. As my CO is not allocated yet & PSK asking demand letter for doing my PCC & I just got letter from PSK that my fee & appointment is about to expire. Please advise how I will process my PCC & if still I have to wait for PCC demand letter should I email Immigration about that as inquiry so that thy advise what should I do?

Please help guys! 

Thanks, 
Hiral


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> hey guys,
> 
> AHC is not working properly and just trying to ignore us. I applied in 13 Jan 2014 as well but hasn't got any CO till today.... I don't know how they can say they are up to 13 Jan 2014 application.... Only God knows what they are doing with us? ....
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.....


Hey Subedi,

I know how frustrating the situation is right now but I received a reply from the officer who my case officer appointed to take care of her cases until 12/10/2014 which is when she returns to her office.
The officer is actually a senior case officer whose code is 103 in the list of case officers and senior case officers. 
Below is what she wrote in her email:-

_"Dear MY FULL NAME,

Thanks for the information.
The High Commission is currently experiencing system issues. I will provide an update to you, once the systems are operational.


Kind regards.
SCO CODE 103- FULL NAME
Senior Visa Officer
Family and Humanitarian Migration Team
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Australian High Commission New Delhi"_

Since the online applications seem to be facing delays, AHC might actually be facing some issues. Wait is all you can do.
I hope makes you feel better. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Hr2211 said:


> HI all,
> 
> Hope AHC will do something before their holidays come!
> 
> I have question. As my CO is not allocated yet & PSK asking demand letter for doing my PCC & I just got letter from PSK that my fee & appointment is about to expire. Please advise how I will process my PCC & if still I have to wait for PCC demand letter should I email Immigration about that as inquiry so that thy advise what should I do?
> 
> Please help guys!
> 
> Thanks,
> Hiral


Hey Hiral,

I think you should forward that email to AHC on their [email protected] email address since you don't have a case officer then hope and pray that they reply to your email in time. How long do you have before the fee and appointment expires?

See, when I recently went to apply for my PCC, my PSK never asked me for the case officer's request letter although I did carry my case officer's request letter with me for that "just in case" scenario. Different PSKs do follow different rules. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hr2211

Hi Becky, 
Thanks for a valuable advise. My fee & appointment expires in mid of November. I will email to immi. That's actually a good idea. 

Thanks. 
Hiral


----------



## man86

Becky26 said:


> Hey man86,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum
> 
> No need to apologize, we all are happy to help those in need
> Please find the answers below:-
> 
> 
> 
> Answer- As Jimmy said, even if your partner applied in Singapore, her application will be transferred to AHC New Delhi.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer:- You can surely invite your partner to Australia on a visitor visa. Your application won't be put on hold per say but it can face some delays if the applicant doesn't get offshore before a case officer is allocated to her application. DO NOT wait for the AHC to notify the applicant to get offshore, if they have to notify the applicant to get offshore, you're in for a couple of months of additional wait.
> 
> Also in the past, some applications were not sent to the final queue until the applicant got offshore. So best is to return home to avoid any delays.
> Now I purposely wrote "return home" because AHC has delayed the visas of some applicants in the past who travelled to Australia's neighbouring countries to satisfy the offshore condition. As per DIBP website, the applicant is only required to be out of Australia to get the visa granted but AHC New Delhi expects the applicant to return to India. In the past those who didn't, faced horrible delays.
> This is not a rule but AHC seems to be following it pretty strictly.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer:- The conditions that would be on your partner's visa depend on the case officer, if she is granted a 1 year multiple entries or 3 months multiple entries. Just present a strong case and pray that she gets a 1 year visa.
> Also the "3-month maximum stay" is a standard visitor visa condition. Other conditions that will on the visitor visa will be No work and 3 month maximum study. Condition 8503- No Further Stay could also be on the visa since she comes from a High Risk country which means that she won't be able to extend her visitor visa while being onshore.
> But if the "NFS" is not on her visa, then she can extend her stay by applying for a new visitor visa onshore.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer:- Date of Lodgement always! AHC isn't interested in your date of marriage. They will just need the applicant to provide a marriage certificate before she is granted the partner visa since you're applying on (intended) marriage grounds.
> 
> Hope the answers help. Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your application details to the main SS now and you can view them by clicking on the
> 
> Good Luck and please do keep us updated.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Many thanks for your time writing such a long and very detailed response.. Appreciate your effort..

In my case, as I mentioned I am getting married on December first week and planning to bring my fiance along with me back to Australia in the third week of January 2015.

I am not pretty sure what sort of marriage documents she may need when she lodges her tour visa. 

1. What will happen if she applies for a tour visa now without a marriage certificate?

2. If she applies after marriage, Only MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE would do? or she may need a NEW PASSPORT stating the spouse name?

Today she visited one agency in India to check for her tourist visa requirement (Not VFS). They confused the hell buckle out of it. They said after you receive the marriage certificate, you have to apply for a new passport with spouse name in it. Then you have to lodge the tour visa. Otherwise you will get a tour visa with NFS condition. If so you must come back India and process your new tour visa.. Greatly confused ... Any advices....


----------



## Becky26

Hr2211 said:


> Hi Becky,
> Thanks for a valuable advise. My fee & appointment expires in mid of November. I will email to immi. That's actually a good idea.
> 
> Thanks.
> Hiral


No worries Hiral, happy to help 
Thanks for the reply. I think AHC should get back to you a few days. Today they responded to my email I wrote to them on October 02, which is not too bad.
Please do update us on how you go with the email. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

man86 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Many thanks for your time writing such a long and very detailed response.. Appreciate your effort..
> 
> In my case, as I mentioned I am getting married on December first week and planning to bring my fiance along with me back to Australia in the third week of January 2015.
> 
> I am not pretty sure what sort of marriage documents she may need when she lodges her tour visa.
> 
> 1. What will happen if she applies for a tour visa now without a marriage certificate?
> 
> 2. If she applies after marriage, Only MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE would do? or she may need a NEW PASSPORT stating the spouse name?
> 
> Today she visited one agency in India to check for her tourist visa requirement (Not VFS). They confused the hell buckle out of it. They said after you receive the marriage certificate, you have to apply for a new passport with spouse name in it. Then you have to lodge the tour visa. Otherwise you will get a tour visa with NFS condition. If so you must come back India and process your new tour visa.. Greatly confused ... Any advices....


No worries man86, glad I could help 

1. It is preferred and advised that the applicant of the PMV/Partner visa applies for a visitor visa after they lodge their PMV/Partner visa application as the chances of approval are considered very high.
So your partner should be fine applying for a visitor visa now even though you guys aren't married yet. You have given the department your intended date of marriage so from my perspective you have nothing to worry about.

2. If your partner applies after marriage it is good to provide AHC the marriage certificate along with wedding photos and other additional documents proving that you guys got married and honeymoon in Australia will be a fool-proof almost guaranteed approval reason for your partner's visitor visa application.

3. As for getting an agency to do your partner's visitor visa application, be careful on who you hire. All lawyers providing visa assistance for Australian visa(s) must be registered with the Office of the Migration Agents Registration Authority in Australia i.e only hire a MARA agent. Below is their website where you can locate a registered migration lawyer near you or your partner:-
https://www.mara.gov.au/

Below is the Visitor Visa Document Checklist prepared by a member- Saras712 whose partner got a 1 year multiple entry visa visitor visa:-

VISITOR VISA CHECKLIST (Australia)

MANDATORY DOCUMENTS : 
	5 Recent passport size photo of each applicant (four photos if the applicant is required to undergo medical examination). 
	Valid passport (Original & Photocopy) with two unused visa pages for each person included in the application. 
	Bank draft of *please check the visitor visa fees*-for each applicant as a non-refundable visa application charge payable to ‘Australian High Commission’, New Delhi (From 1st January 2012)
	A service charge of Rs. 590/- of “VFS Global Services Pvt. Ltd.” for the non-refundable services fee, it can be paid by cash. 
	Certified Copy of Marriage Certificate

DOCUMENTS FROM AUSTRALIA : 
	Affidavit/Declaration of Support
	Copy of Passport of each person living in Australia (Attested by Justice of Peace)
	Agreement / Property Ownership Documents
	Bridging Visa Grant Letter & Acknowledgement letter of GSM Visa Application
	Bank Statement (Last 6 months)
	Work References like Experience letter, Appointment letter and Salary Slips (last 6 months) 
	Tax Assessment (Last 2 years)


OTHER FINANCIAL DOCUMENTS FROM INDIA : 

	Affidavit of Support (If someone funding your trip)
	Bank Statements (last 6 months) with balance certificate
	Other Liquid funds like FDR, MIS, NSS, PF, PPF etc. 
	Income Tax Returns (Last 3 years)
	Business Registration Certificate (If applicable)
	Current Account Statement (If applicable)
	Income Certificate from TDO or Mamlatdar (If applicable)

4. I'm not too sure about the passport as I presumed since the applicant has applied for a partner visa, having their partner's name in the passport wasn't going to matter. If you apply for a visitor visa right now, your partner won't be able to add you as her spouse until you get married in December 2014. And once you get married and then apply for a visitor visa afterwards, you will be providing the marriage certificate evidencing your marriage to the department.
*Seniors, kindly add if anything needs to be added to the above mentioned document checklist. Thanks! *

Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more questions. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Hi Becky, 
Thanks for a valuable advise. My fee & appointment expires in mid of November. I will email to immi. That's actually a good idea. 

Thanks. 
Hiral[/QUOTE]

Hi 
Psk dont ask for co request letter. See previous responses in SS.
And psk abad is really good place. If guy on front desk ask for so fight wid him. 
Tell him on passport seva website there is nothing such mentioned like so then why do you ask. 

For my pcc they were asking bunch of papers and I argued same and he convinced. 

So simple take appointment for pcc . Dont worry about.


----------



## 496402-dron

And as CO is not allocated to you , AHC will simply reply to wait for CO allocation.


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> And as CO is not allocated to you , AHC will simply reply to wait for CO allocation.


Just wondering- Many applicants have been requested for medicals and PCC before a case officer is allocated to the application :confused2:


----------



## 496402-dron

Hey becky , 
If u see SS before CO allocation only medicals were asked.
for online app ahc ask for both .
However emailing ahc is good idea too.


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Hey becky ,
> If u see SS before CO allocation only medicals were asked.
> for online app ahc ask for both .
> However emailing ahc is good idea too.


Hey dron,

Thanks for your reply. But Dazzy, deejay2k and shumacer87 didn't apply online  and they front loaded their PCC at the time of application.


----------



## Becky26

Oh and I almost forget to update you regarding the form 929 issue that you and Subedi helped me with. I emailed the scanned copy of it to both my case officer and to the [email protected] email address on October 02 and today I received a reply from the latter address that read as follows:-

_"Dear Client ,

Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Border Protection.

Please be informed that the attached documents have been forwarded to the
case officer for further consideration.

We hope that this information would be of assistance.

Best regards,
___________________________________________________
Client Service Team
Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
_
So hoping the officers who are taking care of my case officer's files will get back to me as well. Thanks so much for your help 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Below are the documents require for australia visitor visa





** original passport and passport copy (first,last and visa stamp pages) true copy notarized



** 4 photographs (35x45 mm,white background,matt finish with 80% face)



** invitation (sponsor letter) or hotel booking confirmation with day to day itinerary



** bank transation statements of last 6 months (original taken from bank with sign and seal )



** copy of income tax papers (saral 2d + form no 16) lf last 3 years + pan card copy



** financial documents –(any savings & investments documents like fds,postal savings,lic,bonds-shares-mutual fund statement + house property valuation report )





employment papers :



ø business :registration documents,if any deed copy,visiting cards and letterheads,bank statements+income tax papers if any

ø job : Pay/salary slips 3 months /id card copy/experience letter (including noc-leave letter from employer )

ø retired : Retirement letter + pension proof documents

ø farmer : Land property documents with english transactions + income earned letter + valuation report





** in case of child,bonafied + leave certificate from school + id card copy +fees receipt copy

** covering letter addressing to “australian high commission “ new delhi india

**health insurance must for 12 months stay and /or age above 70 years

** exchange/credit card copy + statement



visa fees + visa charges (tts) (rs 8000-dd and rs 615 /-tts charges cash)


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Below are the documents require for australia visitor visa
> 
> ** original passport and passport copy (first,last and visa stamp pages) true copy notarized
> ** 4 photographs (35x45 mm,white background,matt finish with 80% face)
> ** invitation (sponsor letter) or hotel booking confirmation with day to day itinerary
> ** bank transation statements of last 6 months (original taken from bank with sign and seal )
> ** copy of income tax papers (saral 2d + form no 16) lf last 3 years + pan card copy
> ** financial documents –(any savings & investments documents like fds,postal savings,lic,bonds-shares-mutual fund statement + house property valuation report )
> 
> employment papers :
> ø business :registration documents,if any deed copy,visiting cards and letterheads,bank statements+income tax papers if any
> ø job : Pay/salary slips 3 months /id card copy/experience letter (including noc-leave letter from employer )
> ø retired : Retirement letter + pension proof documents
> ø farmer : Land property documents with english transactions + income earned letter + valuation report
> 
> ** in case of child,bonafied + leave certificate from school + id card copy +fees receipt copy
> ** covering letter addressing to “australian high commission “ new delhi india
> **health insurance must for 12 months stay and /or age above 70 years
> ** exchange/credit card copy + statement
> 
> visa fees + visa charges (tts) (rs 8000-dd and rs 615 /-tts charges cash)


Thanks for the updated list dron


----------



## ShilpaHK

Becky26 said:


> As I said before, you can provide witness affidavits but the Form 888 that will be valid and accepted by AHC can ONLY be signed and filled by Australian citizens and PR holders and certified by one of the authorities on the above quoted list.
> 
> I have also provided my parent's affidavit along with a couple of friends witness affidavits from India with their passport photocopies and contact details.
> 
> You can submit more witness affidavits and form 888 from your your Australian friends if want.
> Hope this clears the confusion. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Thanks Becky


----------



## ShilpaHK

Guyssss,

Can anyone help me with where and under which category should I submit a change form 1023 in an Online application....please....

Your help is much appreciated...


Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## Aby1

Subedi said:


> hey guys,
> 
> AHC is not working properly and just trying to ignore us. I applied in 13 Jan 2014 as well but hasn't got any CO till today.... I don't know how they can say they are up to 13 Jan 2014 application.... Only God knows what they are doing with us? ....
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.....


Hi Subedi.. haven't you called AHC?


----------



## Aby1

HI guys!!! any good news today? any co allcoation or visa grant?


----------



## man86

ShilpaHK said:


> Guyssss,
> 
> Can anyone help me with where and under which category should I submit a change form 1023 in an Online application....please....
> 
> Your help is much appreciated...
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shilpa


Hi Shilpa,

First download the Form 1023 from immi website and fill in. Once you logged in to your online immi account, in your right top corner you can see "Attach Documents" section. There you can select applicant name and then "Notification of Changes" from drop down list then simply attach the document.

Hope it helps:


----------



## man86

Becky26 said:


> No worries man86, glad I could help
> 
> 1. It is preferred and advised that the applicant of the PMV/Partner visa applies for a visitor visa after they lodge their PMV/Partner visa application as the chances of approval are considered very high.
> So your partner should be fine applying for a visitor visa now even though you guys aren't married yet. You have given the department your intended date of marriage so from my perspective you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> 2. If your partner applies after marriage it is good to provide AHC the marriage certificate along with wedding photos and other additional documents proving that you guys got married and honeymoon in Australia will be a fool-proof almost guaranteed approval reason for your partner's visitor visa application.
> 
> 3. As for getting an agency to do your partner's visitor visa application, be careful on who you hire. All lawyers providing visa assistance for Australian visa(s) must be registered with the Office of the Migration Agents Registration Authority in Australia i.e only hire a MARA agent. Below is their website where you can locate a registered migration lawyer near you or your partner:-
> 
> 
> Below is the Visitor Visa Document Checklist prepared by a member- Saras712 whose partner got a 1 year multiple entry visa visitor visa:-
> 
> VISITOR VISA CHECKLIST (Australia)
> 
> MANDATORY DOCUMENTS :
> 	5 Recent passport size photo of each applicant (four photos if the applicant is required to undergo medical examination).
> 	Valid passport (Original & Photocopy) with two unused visa pages for each person included in the application.
> 	Bank draft of *please check the visitor visa fees*-for each applicant as a non-refundable visa application charge payable to ‘Australian High Commission’, New Delhi (From 1st January 2012)
> 	A service charge of Rs. 590/- of “VFS Global Services Pvt. Ltd.” for the non-refundable services fee, it can be paid by cash.
> 	Certified Copy of Marriage Certificate
> 
> DOCUMENTS FROM AUSTRALIA :
> 	Affidavit/Declaration of Support
> 	Copy of Passport of each person living in Australia (Attested by Justice of Peace)
> 	Agreement / Property Ownership Documents
> 	Bridging Visa Grant Letter & Acknowledgement letter of GSM Visa Application
> 	Bank Statement (Last 6 months)
> 	Work References like Experience letter, Appointment letter and Salary Slips (last 6 months)
> 	Tax Assessment (Last 2 years)
> 
> 
> OTHER FINANCIAL DOCUMENTS FROM INDIA :
> 
> 	Affidavit of Support (If someone funding your trip)
> 	Bank Statements (last 6 months) with balance certificate
> 	Other Liquid funds like FDR, MIS, NSS, PF, PPF etc.
> 	Income Tax Returns (Last 3 years)
> 	Business Registration Certificate (If applicable)
> 	Current Account Statement (If applicable)
> 	Income Certificate from TDO or Mamlatdar (If applicable)
> 
> 4. I'm not too sure about the passport as I presumed since the applicant has applied for a partner visa, having their partner's name in the passport wasn't going to matter. If you apply for a visitor visa right now, your partner won't be able to add you as her spouse until you get married in December 2014. And once you get married and then apply for a visitor visa afterwards, you will be providing the marriage certificate evidencing your marriage to the department.
> *Seniors, kindly add if anything needs to be added to the above mentioned document checklist. Thanks! *
> 
> Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more questions. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thank you very much Becky.


----------



## ShilpaHK

man86 said:


> Hi Shilpa,
> 
> First download the Form 1023 from immi website and fill in. Once you logged in to your online immi account, in your right top corner you can see "Attach Documents" section. There you can select applicant name and then "Notification of Changes" from drop down list then simply attach the document.
> 
> Hope it helps:


Thank you so much man86


----------



## Hr2211

*Hi Becky,

I called them regarding letter from PSK about expirey for Fee & appointment they said I can go with lodgement confirmation email which I received from Immigration. & also I asked operator that how much it takes to get CO these days she said more than 36 weeks... (so stupid & irritating cassate everytime). I also asked which date you guys are processing right now than again she just lied as all other operator lied that they are processing 6th Jan applicants. They think that we are so stupid & dumb that we dont understand whats happenning in AHC. 

So angry*

Keep Calling them guys..

Regards,
Hiral


----------



## ShilpaHK

Hi Guysss....

Just wondering why is our check list (SS form) is a bit different from the immigration link 

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) document checklist


Below is the SS form Check list -


Checklist for Spouse Migration	

Spouse Documents From INDIA	
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
2 affidavits from individuals with personal knowledge of relationships means they have attended marriage ceremony.
Can these be filled as Form888 or any separate template ?


Sponsor documents from Australia ( All documents should be attested by JP or Public notary	
in Australia)	
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
4 passport size photographs	Is it required?
Copy of Medicare card Is it required?
Copy of driving license	Is it required?
Copy of employment letter	Is it required?
Copy of last 2 yrs Income tax Return	Is it required?
Copy of salary slip ( last 2 months)	Is it required?

Could you please let me know if the Sponsor needs to submit employment and Salary details as well??? 

Am just trying to figure out if I have missed out submitting any documents???

Thanks for all your help...

Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## Maha240606

I think their issues are resolved.. Their post regarding issues in the AHC site has been removed now!!!


----------



## Becky26

ShilpaHK said:


> Thanks Becky


No worries, happy to help 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

man86 said:


> Thank you very much Becky.


No worries man86, happy to help. 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Hr2211 said:


> *Hi Becky,
> 
> I called them regarding letter from PSK about expirey for Fee & appointment they said I can go with lodgement confirmation email which I received from Immigration. & also I asked operator that how much it takes to get CO these days she said more than 36 weeks... (so stupid & irritating cassate everytime). I also asked which date you guys are processing right now than again she just lied as all other operator lied that they are processing 6th Jan applicants. They think that we are so stupid & dumb that we dont understand whats happenning in AHC.
> 
> So angry*
> 
> Keep Calling them guys..
> 
> Regards,
> Hiral


Hey Hiral,

At least they gave you a solution to the issue in your hands. So you can just take the acknowledgement letter and confirmation email from AHC to apply for the PCC and hopefully you should'nt have any issues.
Thanks for updating us  Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ShilpaHK said:


> Hi Guysss....
> 
> Just wondering why is our check list (SS form) is a bit different from the immigration link
> 
> Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) document checklist
> 
> 
> Below is the SS form Check list -
> 
> 
> Checklist for Spouse Migration
> 
> Spouse Documents From INDIA
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2 affidavits from individuals with personal knowledge of relationships means they have attended marriage ceremony.
> Can these be filled as Form888 or any separate template ?
> 
> 
> Sponsor documents from Australia ( All documents should be attested by JP or Public notary
> in Australia)
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 4 passport size photographs	Is it required?
> Copy of Medicare card Is it required?
> Copy of driving license	Is it required?
> Copy of employment letter	Is it required?
> Copy of last 2 yrs Income tax Return	Is it required?
> Copy of salary slip ( last 2 months)	Is it required?
> 
> Could you please let me know if the Sponsor needs to submit employment and Salary details as well???
> 
> Am just trying to figure out if I have missed out submitting any documents???
> 
> Thanks for all your help...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shilpa


Affidavits- You can use the template but not the actual form (I've explained why)
Passport Photographs- I submitted a paper application so I provided 4 photos of me and 2 of my husband's.
Medicare Care- I attached a certified copy of my husband's card.
Driver's License- I attached certified photocopies of both my husband's and my Queensland Driver's License.
Employment Letter/last 2 yrs Income tax Return/Copy of salary slip- I didn't provide them at the time of application as my husband had quit his job because his employer wouldn't give him time off to come to India with me. 
But when he moved back to Australia in November 2013 it took a couple of months to find a job and when he did I just attached his employment letter, payslips and my husband's joint bank account statement to show his salary goes to our joint account in an email and sent it to my case officer. Didn't bother about sending Income Tax Returns.

Having said that, finances are not required to be able to sponsor partner on a partner visa. As I have mentioned this many times in the past, job stability and savings add brownie points to ones applications, but they are not a deciding factor. 
The sponsor can be on centrelink or retired and still be able to sponsor his/her partner.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Nikita Ag

Hi everyone,

Looks like there hasn't been any grant in last few days. Becky did you hear anything from your CO after the promise of grant ? I called AHC yde and requested the operator to transfer my call to the CO as she had promised me that I would get the visa one rally October. The operator did not transfer the call but he spoke to her and passed on the message that the CO would be calling me soon. 

Any idea on what this call would be about. And how long would it take after the call for my visa grant ?

Thanks,
Nikita


----------



## Becky26

Nikita Ag said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looks like there hasn't been any grant in last few days. Becky did you hear anything from your CO after the promise of grant ? I called AHC yde and requested the operator to transfer my call to the CO as she had promised me that I would get the visa one rally October. The operator did not transfer the call but he spoke to her and passed on the message that the CO would be calling me soon.
> 
> Any idea on what this call would be about. And how long would it take after the call for my visa grant ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nikita


Hey Nikita,

I haven't heard anything from my case officer as she is away from her office until 12/10/2014 so she should be back next Monday. Although the officer who is taking care of my case officer's cases while she is away replied to my email yesterday saying that the high commission is currently experiencing system issues and that she will provide an update to me, once the systems were operational.

Also the grant time that your and my case officer gave us is the same i.e. by mid-October so I'm just going to hold on tight to the very tiny bit of patience that I have left until October 15 comes.

Hopefully our case officers will stick to their words and grant our visas by the time they promised. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Nikita Ag

Thanks Becky. I have sent you a PM . Have a look when you get time.


----------



## Becky26

Nikita Ag said:


> Thanks Becky. I have sent you a PM . Have a look when you get time.


No worries, I just replied to the message you sent me 
Please check your private message. Thanks!


----------



## ShilpaHK

Becky26 said:


> Affidavits- You can use the template but not the actual form (I've explained why)
> Passport Photographs- I submitted a paper application so I provided 4 photos of me and 2 of my husband's.
> Medicare Care- I attached a certified copy of my husband's card.
> Driver's License- I attached certified photocopies of both my husband's and my Queensland Driver's License.
> Employment Letter/last 2 yrs Income tax Return/Copy of salary slip- I didn't provide them at the time of application as my husband had quit his job because his employer wouldn't give him time off to come to India with me.
> But when he moved back to Australia in November 2013 it took a couple of months to find a job and when he did I just attached his employment letter, payslips and my husband's joint bank account statement to show his salary goes to our joint account in an email and sent it to my case officer. Didn't bother about sending Income Tax Returns.
> 
> Having said that, finances are not required to be able to sponsor partner on a partner visa. As I have mentioned this many times in the past, job stability and savings add brownie points to ones applications, but they are not a deciding factor.
> The sponsor can be on centrelink or retired and still be able to sponsor his/her partner.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thank you so much Becky 

You are a gun.....


----------



## Becky26

ShilpaHK said:


> Thank you so much Becky
> 
> You are a gun.....


No worries, happy to help 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Becky,

U got any info from other forums about the visa process if it has started to resume its work today??


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> U got any info from other forums about the visa process if it has started to resume its work today??


AHC resumed work on Monday 06/10/2014. There has been no information from other forums unfortunately as they all are as confused as we all are here.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Becky26 said:


> AHC resumed work on Monday 06/10/2014. There has been no information from other forums unfortunately as they all are as confused as we all are here.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Resumed in the sense I asked bout if their system issues have been resolved and got back to job cos the AHc site has removed its system issues information .. Ok anyways lets wait and watch with wat these people are bringing up newly.. I think these people are just blabbering some thing or the other to just prolong the time frame.. There has been any active participation from AHC for past 15 days!!!!.. Completely frustrated becky.. Thought I will make it up for our anniversary.,, But at this speed, Im very doubtful whether I will make it up by this year end...


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Resumed in the sense I asked bout if their system issues have been resolved and got back to job cos the AHc site has removed its system issues information .. Ok anyways lets wait and watch with wat these people are bringing up newly.. I think these people are just blabbering some thing or the other to just prolong the time frame.. There has been any active participation from AHC for past 15 days!!!!.. Completely frustrated becky.. Thought I will make it up for our anniversary.,, But at this speed, Im very doubtful whether I will make it up by this year end...


Wait is all we can do. There is nothing we can do to get AHC to process our applications quicker than the speed at which they are being processed right now.
I hope to make it to my husband before my birthday 

Good Luck and I hope you get the good news soon! Please keep us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jasonkrish

A friend's wife got her visa approved beginning of last week apparently. Its a bit relieving to know that they haven't completely stopped all their work. But I hope they hurry up.


----------



## Becky26

jasonkrish said:


> A friend's wife got her visa approved beginning of last week apparently. Its a bit relieving to know that they haven't completely stopped all their work. But I hope they hurry up.


Hey jasonkrish,

Thanks for sharing the happy news with us 
Would you happen to know the application details of your friend's partner? 
DOL-
Place of Lodgement-
Type of Application- Paper or Online
Case Officer Code-
Additional Documents requested by case officer and Date they were sent to AHC-
DOQ-
Date of Grant-

Thanks for your help. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*New Phone Issues*

Hey Guys,

There is a new notice up on AHC's website regarding the issues they are having with their phones:-
"8 Oct 2014 – The Australian High Commission's general immigration phone line is experiencing intermittent disconnections. We regret any inconvenience and encourage clients who are disconnected to call back.
This message will be removed when the line is fully functional."
Visas and migration - Australian High Commission

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Case Officer Code 20*

Hey Guys,

Another update- Case officer code 20 has been moved to a different department. I have highlighted his name in red in the list of case officers in the SS. Just found this out through another applicant who applied for a partner visa in December 2013 to AHC New Delhi and is still waiting for his visa because AHC changed his case officer and haven't allocated a new one to his application till now :dizzy: Classic case of incompetence 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> There is a new notice up on AHC's website regarding the issues they are having with their phones:-
> "8 Oct 2014 – The Australian High Commission's general immigration phone line is experiencing intermittent disconnections. We regret any inconvenience and encourage clients who are disconnected to call back.
> This message will be removed when the line is fully functional."
> Visas and migration - Australian High Commission
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


R they playin with us?? Everyday comin up with some issue or the other!!!! Cos of their inefficiency and problems, we are suffering.. They cudnt even come up with a backup plan when they have their systems down!!! OMG...


----------



## DOL20140124

Hi all...called the AHC this afternoon..was put on hold for 30mins!!...The operator said they are now allotting CO's for 10Jan14 applicants. My DOL is 13 Jan. She said they would probably be allocating CO by next week for me and to call next Thursday to check.
She apologized for the delay and it was partly due to the huge no. of applications and due to the recent holidays that they had. Let's just hope they work fast and we get our visas.


----------



## Becky26

DOL20140124 said:


> Hi all...called the AHC this afternoon..was put on hold for 30mins!!...The operator said they are now allotting CO's for 10Jan14 applicants. My DOL is 13 Jan. She said they would probably be allocating CO by next week for me and to call next Thursday to check.
> She apologized for the delay and it was partly due to the huge no. of applications and due to the recent holidays that they had. Let's just hope they work fast and we get our visas.


Hey DOL20140124,

Thank you for the update  To me it seems like AHC is sleeping all day long....lol
No grants or case officer allocation or files sent to the final queue...what's going on..been a dry week so far 
I really hope they follow through on what they are telling the applicants this week. 

We need constant prayers! ray2: GOD is the only one who can help us through this.
Good Luck to all waiting 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

DOL20140124 said:


> Hi all...called the AHC this afternoon..was put on hold for 30mins!!...The operator said they are now allotting CO's for 10Jan14 applicants. My DOL is 13 Jan. She said they would probably be allocating CO by next week for me and to call next Thursday to check.
> She apologized for the delay and it was partly due to the huge no. of applications and due to the recent holidays that they had. Let's just hope they work fast and we get our visas.


Oh is it so?? If its the case, then our SS applicants harmeenbeer singh,sakshi ,meep and dip8 shud have got the CO's.. Lets c if wat they are sayin is true or not by the end of this week...


----------



## sangeeta hans

Hi becky 
How are you??? Any gud news from your side!!!i am eagerly waiting for your visa!!
I hope you will join us shortly in oz...gud luck n luv

Regards
Sangeeta


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



sangeeta hans said:


> Hi becky
> How are you??? Any gud news from your side!!!i am eagerly waiting for your visa!!
> I hope you will join us shortly in oz...gud luck n luv
> 
> Regards
> Sangeeta


Hey Sangeeta! 

I'm good darl, how are things with you 
Patiently waiting for October 15, my case officer told spoke to my husband on the October 1 and told him that my visa should be approved by October 15 and if its not he can call her. The case officer sent my application to the final queue on October 1 itself.
So yeah....the waiting game hasn't finished for me just yet. 

Only keep praying to the Almighty for my visa ray2:ray2:
Thank you for checking up on me and for your continuous good wishes  So kind of you  Will update everyone when I get the happy news, hoping that its soon.
Take Care!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## VaibhavK

*Interview questions*

Heyy Becky,

All the best for your visa. I appreciate all the information that your putting on this forums and devoting significant amount of time. I have one question. I remember in past you had pasted interview questions that CO may ask to me or my partner. Please do you mind pasting those again so I can ask my wife to prepare.

This is mainly because I feel my wife may get upset if CO calls her directly and asks her question. My agent also advised me that we can ask them to get a translator right away but that could take even 15-20 days more and delay the whole process. 

What will you advise? Should I just ask my wife to prepare the questions or should she get translator. This is arranged by AHC but that's at the cost of time.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## Maha240606

Guys,

I called the AHC today morning.. A guy picked up the call and asked for my details and said my CO is not yet allocated. And said they are allocating for Jan 10th applicants. And asked for my contact number saying he is going to escalate to a team requesting to allocate CO for me so that when the officers look when they are going to allocate, they will allocate a CO for me.. Is there any issue in him asking my number for escalating to get a CO?? Seniors please advise...


----------



## dsr4u

*Guidance for applying 309 visa*

Hi Everyone,

I got my PR in July, 2014. I'm getting married in December. I called immigration department help line and inquired about 309 visa with the immigration officer. She told I have to apply 309 visa after marriage. 

Can we apply visa 309 before marriage? has anyone applied it before marriage and got it? Please let me know so that I can apply now. The immigration officer told it'll take 5-12 months for 309 visa to be processed and granted. Please let me know if we have any option to speed the process after we lodge the application. Also, let me know if I can sponsor my spouse from my immigration account (form 40SP?). Any pointers is highly appreciated.


----------



## Maha240606

Hey harmeenbeer singh,sakshi,dip8 and Meep,

Any updates from ur side?? Please let us know... No replied from u all for a long time!!


----------



## prati

*Questions reg visitor & partner visa*

Hi Becky

I had applied for partner visa on 22nd Jan 2014 and I am tired of waiting for a case officer to be allocated.
So had applied for visitor visa last week and it was granted yesterday.
But now I have some doubts. Can u please help me with them.

1. As I now have my visitor visa granted will my partner visa processing get delayed.
2. Do I need to inform AHC regarding the visitor visa and how to inform them.
3. By the time I travel to Australia on visitor visa if I get a CO for my partner visa then will they grant me a partner visa. Can I enter Aus directly on partner visa even though I am granted a visitor visa.

I am totally worried  now whether to travel on my visitor visa or wait for my partner visa.

Could you please help me.

And all the best for your visa and all others waiting to be with their loved ones.

Thanks in advance
Pratibha


----------



## Becky26

*Interview*



VaibhavK said:


> Heyy Becky,
> 
> All the best for your visa. I appreciate all the information that your putting on this forums and devoting significant amount of time. I have one question. I remember in past you had pasted interview questions that CO may ask to me or my partner. Please do you mind pasting those again so I can ask my wife to prepare.
> 
> This is mainly because I feel my wife may get upset if CO calls her directly and asks her question. My agent also advised me that we can ask them to get a translator right away but that could take even 15-20 days more and delay the whole process.
> 
> What will you advise? Should I just ask my wife to prepare the questions or should she get translator. This is arranged by AHC but that's at the cost of time.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


Hey Vaibhav,

Thank you for your kind wishes 
Yes, I attended a 2 and a half hour long face-to-face interview at the AHC New Delhi in February 2014 by my case officer and one other officer (no idea what her name was or with what authority she interviewed me).

I was mainly questioned about my student visa and how I met my husband and how our relationship developed. And why we didn't have a wedding in India and if we were going to have a cultural wedding later on, to which I told her that we have planned for a traditional church wedding with family and friends once I'm back in Australia.
Both the officers were writing everything I said in a notebook.

Then my case officer called my husband recently on October 01, 2014 (who is in Australia) and spoke to him for about 10 minutes asking a couple of questions regarding my work and study plans in the near future. It was pleasant conversation as per my husband after which she forwarded my application to the final queue.

Now I'm not too sure about how you would go about arranging a translator for an interview since I did have one during my interview. I guess you're will just have to inform your case officer when you get once assigned to your application and if or when your partner is requested for an interview. Although in the email that my case officer sent me which was the official invite for me to come to the AHC New Delhi had the following sentence:-
*"Please inform this office in advance of your need for an interpreter for the interview."*
You're just going to have to wait for a notification from your case officer which says that the applicant will be interviewed (phone of face-to-face) then only you can request for a translator.

Below are some of the questions(pick the ones that apply to your case) that you could be asked:-

*About Meeting Your Partner and Your Relationship*
When did you meet?
Where did you meet?
What did you find attractive about your partner at first?
What do you (now) find attractive about your partner?
When did you start your relationship together?
When did you fall in love with your partner?
When did you consider yourselves “in a relationship”?
What’s the last thing each of you gave the other as a gift?


*About You (the applicant)*
How are you paying your bills and supporting yourself now?
How do you and your partner stay in contact? How often? What method(s) of communications?
What will you do when you come to Australia?
How much time have you spent with your partner’s family?
How much time has your partner spent with your family?
Why did you and your partner decide to apply for an Australian partner visa instead of a visa in your home country?


*About Your Marriage*
When did you decide to get married?
When did you officially become engaged?
Where were you when you became engaged?
Why are you getting married?
Where was the marriage?
What was the name of the church you were married at?
How many people attended your marriage ceremony and reception?
What restaurant did you use for the food for your marriage?
Which of your family attended the marriage ceremony?
Which of your partner’s family attended the marriage ceremony?
Before you were married, how often did you date?


*About Your De-facto Relationship*
How long have you and your partner lived together?
Have you and your partner lived apart during the last 12 months? If so, please provide details.
What addresses have you and your partner lived at together, and for how long?
When and Why did your previous defacto relationship end? (if applicable)


*About Your Partner*
What is your partner’s address?
When was your partner born?
Does your partner have a degree? If so, what type and from what school?
What year did your partner graduate from college? (if applicable)
What does your partner do for work?
Where does your partner work?
Is your partner at work now?
How does your partner get to and from work?
What is your partner’s income?
What hours does your partner work? Any overtime?
What size clothes does your partner wear?
What are your partner’s favourite foods?
What are your partner’s hobbies?
What does your partner do in his/her spare time?
What are your partner’s parents’ names?
What do you call your partner’s parents (nicknames, their first names, etc)?
What does your partner’s father do for work? Where is he employed?
What are the names of your partner’s brothers and sisters?
What do your partner’s brothers/sisters do for work? Where are they employed?
What is your partner’s parents’ address?
What are the name(s) of any previous wives of your partner?
Where is your partner’s child now (if partner has a child)?
What do you love about your partner?


*About Traveling*
What visits has your partner made to come to see you?
What visits have you made to go see your partner?
Where do you go out to visit when you go out together?


*About Living Together With Your Partner*
Do any others live in the home you share with your partner? If so, who?
Why do you allow others to live in the house with your partner?
What side of the bed does your partner sleep on?
What religion do you practice in your home?
If you and your partner are from different religions, how will you handle that with your kids?
Please describe your home (that you share with your partner).
Please describe the bedroom you sleep in in your home.
Do you have any pets?
What colour are the curtains or blinds in the bedroom?
Have you and your partner made any major financial purchases together?
Have you and your partner made any major financial commitments (leases, etc) together?
What’s the last film you saw together with your partner?
(referencing a photo) Who is this person in the photo of you two (describes photo)?
What will you do if this visa application is refused?
Do you plan to have children with your partner?


Taken from Northam & Associates website (MARA agent):-
Northam & Associates – Sample Partner Visa Interview Questions

Please do ask if you have more questions. Hope this helps. Good Luck!
Don't forget to update us, thanks! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



dsr4u said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my PR in July, 2014. I'm getting married in December. I called immigration department help line and inquired about 309 visa with the immigration officer. She told I have to apply 309 visa after marriage.
> 
> Can we apply visa 309 before marriage? has anyone applied it before marriage and got it? Please let me know so that I can apply now. The immigration officer told it'll take 5-12 months for 309 visa to be processed and granted. Please let me know if we have any option to speed the process after we lodge the application. Also, let me know if I can sponsor my spouse from my immigration account (form 40SP?). Any pointers is highly appreciated.


Hey dsr4u,

Welcome to the Forum :welcome::welcome:
You can apply for the partner (309/100) visa before you get married but only if you have an intended date of marriage in the near future which MUST be before your visa is granted. 

Doing this won't quicken this process, the indicative processing time frame for partner visa as per AHC New Delhi is 8-11 months and global processing time frame as per DIBP is 12 months. So you're still going to have to wait for this long to get the visa approved. Submitting the application in now means that you will need to send your marriage certificate, wedding photos and other updated additional evidence at the time when your application is allocated a case officer. And you won't have to wait for 12 months from after you get married.
http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/vm_processing.html

I don't think why you would have any issue with using the ImmiAccount you already have as only 1 account is required to apply for the visa. You can just provide your account details to your partner for when she has to fill form and upload supporting documents to the application.
*Seniors with ImmiAccount experience, please correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks! *

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Travel on Visitor Visa Now= Worst Idea Ever!*



prati said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> I had applied for partner visa on 22nd Jan 2014 and I am tired of waiting for a case officer to be allocated.
> So had applied for visitor visa last week and it was granted yesterday.
> But now I have some doubts. Can u please help me with them.
> 
> 1. As I now have my visitor visa granted will my partner visa processing get delayed.
> 2. Do I need to inform AHC regarding the visitor visa and how to inform them.
> 3. By the time I travel to Australia on visitor visa if I get a CO for my partner visa then will they grant me a partner visa. Can I enter Aus directly on partner visa even though I am granted a visitor visa.
> 
> I am totally worried  now whether to travel on my visitor visa or wait for my partner visa.
> 
> Could you please help me.
> 
> And all the best for your visa and all others waiting to be with their loved ones.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Pratibha


Hey Pratibha,

1. I know the case officer allocation is taking longer than what was indicated by AHC but travelling on a visitor visa now will be a BIG mistake as AHC has granted visas to some applicants on the same day their applications were allocated case officers. And if that's the trend AHC is going to be following you need to stay as far away from Australia as possible.

If you're assigned a case officer while your onshore, your application will be put aside and AHC will notify you to get offshore. AHC won't be granting your visa as soon as you get offshore. There is another applicant who I came across recently who was notified by AHC to get offshore on 10/09/2014 and the applicant got offshore on 13/09/2014. She updated AHC that she was now offshore as soon as she landed and so far there has been no updated from AHC since then.
That's a month without any progress. 

Some applicants in the past had to wait for as long as 2 months to get their visa approved after they got offshore.
Hope this explains what I'm trying to say.

2. DO NOT travel on your visitor visa now! Just wait offshore. It is very risky going onshore right now.

3. If you're in Australia on your visitor visa, get a case officer assigned, AHC won't grant your partner visa until you get offshore because we all have applied for an "offshore" partner (309/100) visa i.e. the applicant must be offshore both at the time of application and visa grant.

I'm going to advise you to wait for your partner visa to be granted otherwise you're going to cause issues that will surely delay your visa. 
A couple of applicants took my advice in the past and stayed offshore and got their partner visa granted without the delays they could have faced had they travelled to Australia.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Nikita Ag

Hi everyone,

I have been trying to call AHC since morning. I got through them three times and each time the operator would transfer the call to the CO, the line would disconnect. After first 2 incidences, I told the operator that the line just disconnects and she assured me that this time it wouldn't happen. And to my horror same thing happened. Is this a deliberate act by AHC. I don't believe anyone/ organization can be so unprofessionl.

Nikita


----------



## Becky26

*Yesterday's Notice on AHC New Delhi's Website*



Nikita Ag said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been trying to call AHC since morning. I got through them three times and each time the operator would transfer the call to the CO, the line would disconnect. After first 2 incidences, I told the operator that the line just disconnects and she assured me that this time it wouldn't happen. And to my horror same thing happened. Is this a deliberate act by AHC. I don't believe anyone/ organization can be so unprofessionl.
> 
> Nikita


Hey Nikita,

AHC had the following notice up yesterday:-
_"8 Oct 2014 – The Australian High Commission's general immigration phone line is experiencing intermittent disconnections. We regret any inconvenience and encourage clients who are disconnected to call back.
This message will be removed when the line is fully functional."_

Not sure why they removed it today if the issue hadn't been resolved :confused2: Don't think they are doing it deliberately. 
Maybe write the case officer an email and CC the general AHC's email address. That's what I've done and they have responded to the last two emails I wrote to them.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## albat

I am applying for Scholarship for my higher study, but I am tensed with my life partner. But she is not well educated like me and now I am facing the big problem with her. How will I take her with me during going abroad.


----------



## Becky26

albat said:


> I am applying for Scholarship for my higher study, but I am tensed with my life partner. But she is not well educated like me and now I am facing the big problem with her. How will I take her with me during going abroad.


Unfortunately albat, this is not an appropriate thread for your query. I don't think anyone here would be able to help you. This thread is for partner (309/100) visa or PMV applicants only.
You can post a separate thread for your query.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## AHCwakeup

Hi All,

This is my first post to this forum and the news I would be sharing is not going to please many. But it's better to live in reality than illusion. 
Anyways, I will come straight to the point.... I had a word with AHC supervisor yesterday, and was advised that AHC is having resource problems and not having adequate people to keep up with the speed. And hence the delay in assigning the case officers to January applicant.
I was also been advised by them that they would be increasing the processing time from 38 weeks to 48 weeks(11 months approx) as they are getting calls every day from the applicants to inquire about there visa status.

So anyone waiting for there visa needs to wait longer than expected. Sorry guys but I had to share this news with all of you. As I am also one among you, who is waiting to get united with my spouse.

I have applied in January last week and by the looks of it needs to wait till December if I believe the AHC(Delhi) representative.

Becky, you are doing a commendable job and I must say you are a rock star out here.... I really pray that among all of us you get the visa asap 

God bless.


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



AHCwakeup said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post to this forum and the news I would be sharing is not going to please many. But it's better to live in reality than illusion.
> Anyways, I will come straight to the point.... I had a word with AHC supervisor yesterday, and was advised that AHC is having resource problems and not having adequate people to keep up with the speed. And hence the delay in assigning the case officers to January applicant.
> I was also been advised by them that they would be increasing the processing time from 38 weeks to 48 weeks(11 months approx) as they are getting calls every day from the applicants to inquire about there visa status.
> 
> So anyone waiting for there visa needs to wait longer than expected. Sorry guys but I had to share this news with all of you. As I am also one among you, who is waiting to get united with my spouse.
> 
> I have applied in January last week and by the looks of it needs to wait till December if I believe the AHC(Delhi) representative.
> 
> Becky, you are doing a commendable job and I must say you are a rock star out here.... I really pray that among all of us you get the visa asap
> 
> God bless.



Hey AHCwakeup,,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

OMG!!!!!  :frusty::frusty: :mmph::mmph: :smash::smash: :scared::scared: :rant::rant:
48 weeks to get a case officer, that is crazy!!!!!! Although this change hasn't been reflected on AHC's website yet, I'm guessing they're going to do it soon.

PMV/Partner visa processing time frames for other Australian Embassies/High Commissions has increased to 12-15 months for the applicants from the US and 10-14 months for those applying in the UK and these are low risk countries.
And India being a high risk country this increase was inevitable, AHC New Delhi just hasn't made it official yet as the applicants will go crazy leading to more phone calls from the pissed off applicants who have already been waiting for so long.

Thanks for sharing this update with us  

Thank you for your kind words and wishes. I hope so too.
Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## KG_AUS

Hi all,

Just got off the phone with AHC. I was told that my CO has been moved to another department and my wife's application has been reassigned to another case officer on Sep 19th.

Seriously??? What will my co be working on if the file has already been through the first assessment and placed in the final queue 50 days ago?

Also, I asked whether the new CO is the senior CO I have been waiting for. She replied no and said files will be sent to a senior CO only when it's ready for decision. I think this is new. How many of you are aware of this?

Regards,
KG_AUS


----------



## Maha240606

KG_AUS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got off the phone with AHC. I was told that my CO has been moved to another department and my wife's application has been reassigned to another case officer on Sep 19th.
> 
> Seriously??? What will my co be working on if the file has already been through the first assessment and placed in the final queue 50 days ago?
> 
> Also, I asked whether the new CO is the senior CO I have been waiting for. She replied no and said files will be sent to a senior CO only when it's ready for decision. I think this is new. How many of you are aware of this?
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


U talked to the operator rite?? I think these operators have no knowledge of wat they are telling people.. Donn get panic.. Lets hope for the best!!


----------



## Becky26

*What The F$%#???*



KG_AUS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got off the phone with AHC. I was told that my CO has been moved to another department and my wife's application has been reassigned to another case officer on Sep 19th.
> 
> Seriously??? What will my co be working on if the file has already been through the first assessment and placed in the final queue 50 days ago?
> 
> Also, I asked whether the new CO is the senior CO I have been waiting for. She replied no and said files will be sent to a senior CO only when it's ready for decision. I think this is new. How many of you are aware of this?
> 
> Regards,
> KG_AUS


Oh NO!!!! I'm so sorry to hear about the change of case officer's department. This is so not fair what AHC makes the applicants go through and that too without any notification 

Did the operator give you the details of the new case officer and why haven't you been granted your visa since the old case officer already finished the initial assessment? Making the assigning of a new case officer almost useless since the application has been in the final queue since August 22, 2014 and the new case officer was assigned on September 19, 2014 :confused2: This is confusing...

Look forward to your reply. I hope you get your grant directly without being placed in the final queue now. Good Luck! Praying for you ray:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## KG_AUS

Becky26 said:


> Oh NO!!!! I'm so sorry to hear about the change of case officer's department. This is so not fair what AHC makes the applicants go through and that too without any notification
> 
> Did the operator give you the details of the new case officer and why haven't you been granted your visa since the old case officer already finished the initial assessment? Making the assigning of a new case officer almost useless since the application has been in the final queue since August 22, 2014 and the new case officer was assigned on September 19, 2014 :confused2: This is confusing...
> 
> Look forward to your reply. I hope you get your grant directly without being placed in the final queue now. Good Luck! Praying for you ray:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Becky,

You got me thinking and called again. Spoke to the same operator again. Asked her why I was re-assigned to a case officer while I m already on the final queue and told her I received an email from immigration on 22nd August stating the same. She then asked the new CO and came back to me that the new CO is the senior one (code 8) and I can expect a decision or further communication by end of this month.

I asked her again why I have been delayed the decision since applicants in the recent past got their visas in 30-40 days in the final queue, some without even entering the queue. She replied that the co is aware of my case and can't tell anything before the end of the month. Wtf!!!..

Frustrated with AHC as always!!

KG_AUS


----------



## Becky26

KG_AUS said:


> Becky,
> 
> You got me thinking and called again. Spoke to the same operator again. Asked her why I was re-assigned to a case officer while I m already on the final queue and told her I received an email from immigration on 22nd August stating the same. She then asked the new CO and came back to me that the new CO is the senior one (code 8) and I can expect a decision or further communication by end of this month.
> 
> I asked her again why I have been delayed the decision since applicants in the recent past got their visas in 30-40 days in the final queue, some without even entering the queue. She replied that the co is aware of my case and can't tell anything before the end of the month. Wtf!!!..
> 
> Frustrated with AHC as always!!
> 
> KG_AUS


Oh that's MUCH better than having been assigned a new case officer all over again  Good that you called them back, now you know you were assigned a senior case officer. Your should hopefully be getting the good news soonish since you've been in the final queue for 48 days now and the operators always give the applicants the longest estimated time frame.

I unfortunately wasn't able to locate a senior case officer with code 8 since the SS only has the codes from 101 to 106. Do you mind private messaging me his/her name, thanks! 
Hope you get your visa ASAP! Glad to know my question pricked you too.
Good Luck! Waiting for your visa 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sangeeta hans

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sangeeta!
> 
> I'm good darl, how are things with you
> Patiently waiting for October 15, my case officer told spoke to my husband on the October 1 and told him that my visa should be approved by October 15 and if its not he can call her. The case officer sent my application to the final queue on October 1 itself.
> So yeah....the waiting game hasn't finished for me just yet.
> 
> Only keep praying to the Almighty for my visa ray2:ray2:
> Thank you for checking up on me and for your continuous good wishes  So kind of you  Will update everyone when I get the happy news, hoping that its soon.
> Take Care!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey becky
Good to hear this!!i wish you all luck for ur visa
Regards 
Sangeeta


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> Hey becky
> Good to hear this!!i wish you all luck for ur visa
> Regards
> Sangeeta


Thanks Sangeeta


----------



## jan12

AHCwakeup said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post to this forum and the news I would be sharing is not going to please many. But it's better to live in reality than illusion.
> Anyways, I will come straight to the point.... I had a word with AHC supervisor yesterday, and was advised that AHC is having resource problems and not having adequate people to keep up with the speed. And hence the delay in assigning the case officers to January applicant.
> I was also been advised by them that they would be increasing the processing time from 38 weeks to 48 weeks(11 months approx) as they are getting calls every day from the applicants to inquire about there visa status.
> 
> So anyone waiting for there visa needs to wait longer than expected. Sorry guys but I had to share this news with all of you. As I am also one among you, who is waiting to get united with my spouse.
> 
> I have applied in January last week and by the looks of it needs to wait till December if I believe the AHC(Delhi) representative.
> 
> Becky, you are doing a commendable job and I must say you are a rock star out here.... I really pray that among all of us you get the visa asap
> 
> God bless.


:Cry: this is ridiculous


----------



## asiddiqui

Hi All,

Finally my wife got a call today from AHC, the officer told her that a new case officer is not allocated to her file.

My wife asked him:
How much more time is left for visa grant?
When exactly was the file placed in final queue?
Is a SCO allocated to the file?

The officer said that he will be making the decision on her visa and NO SCO allocated.

So expecting it to happen soon.!!!!:fingerscrossed:
I will write again, once i get any good news.

I have filled in form, admin kindly please update the SS.


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



asiddiqui said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally my wife got a call today from AHC, the officer told her that a new case officer is not allocated to her file.
> 
> My wife asked him:
> How much more time is left for visa grant?
> When exactly was the file placed in final queue?
> Is a SCO allocated to the file?
> 
> The officer said that he will be making the decision on her visa and NO SCO allocated.
> 
> So expecting it to happen soon.!!!!:fingerscrossed:
> I will write again, once i get any good news.
> 
> I have filled in form, admin kindly please update the SS.


Hey asiddiqui,

Thanks so much for keeping us updated  Congratulations on getting an update on the visa application 
Just wondering why your partner's case officer was changed? When your file was already in the final queue. The exact same thing just happened with KG_AUS? But he called AHC back and was informed that his application was infact allocated a senior case officer.
This is so weird....has AHC lost it's mind :confused2:

Look forward to your reply. Thanks! 

Hope you get the good news soon. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## asiddiqui

Hi Becky,

There is nothing unusual in my case so I have got no idea why this happened.

The old case officer called me on my Aus number and requested additional docs, which i submitted and then she never responded back to me.

We contacted AHC and all they could say was, "the CO is processing your case and we have received all the documents. Processing time is 12 months so you have to wait" 

And we got a call today, saying CO is changed to XXXX.


----------



## Becky26

asiddiqui said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> There is nothing unusual in my case so I have got no idea why this happened.
> 
> The old case officer called me on my Aus number and requested additional docs, which i submitted and then she never responded back to me.
> 
> We contacted AHC and all they could say was, "the CO is processing your case and we have received all the documents. Processing time is 12 months so you have to wait"
> 
> And we got a call today, saying CO is changed to XXXX.


Hey asiddiqui,

Thanks for your reply. I reckon you should call AHC tomorrow and question them why after being in the final queue for 34 days your file was pushed back and assigned a new case officer when the old one already did her assessment and forwarded it to the final queue.
I don't get what these people are trying to do 

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## asiddiqui

Thanks Becky,

I will......try to call them tomorrow...


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



asiddiqui said:


> Thanks Becky,
> 
> I will......try to call them tomorrow...


No worries, please do update us 
Good Luck! Wish you a speedy grant.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ravishmodi

AHCwakeup said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post to this forum and the news I would be sharing is not going to please many. But it's better to live in reality than illusion.
> Anyways, I will come straight to the point.... I had a word with AHC supervisor yesterday, and was advised that AHC is having resource problems and not having adequate people to keep up with the speed. And hence the delay in assigning the case officers to January applicant.
> I was also been advised by them that they would be increasing the processing time from 38 weeks to 48 weeks(11 months approx) as they are getting calls every day from the applicants to inquire about there visa status.
> 
> So anyone waiting for there visa needs to wait longer than expected. Sorry guys but I had to share this news with all of you. As I am also one among you, who is waiting to get united with my spouse.
> 
> I have applied in January last week and by the looks of it needs to wait till December if I believe the AHC(Delhi) representative.
> 
> Becky, you are doing a commendable job and I must say you are a rock star out here.... I really pray that among all of us you get the visa asap
> 
> God bless.


OMG It seems AHC doesn't care abt the applicants and they want to do this bcz they are out of resources. It's not fair on candidates part that AHC keeps on changing the rules as and when they feel like. This is not at all professional and does not expect such thing by such an institution. I feel we all should lodged a complaint against this. Atleast it should not affect to the files who are close to 36 weeks time frame. AHC needs to wake up and stop changing rules as and when they required .


----------



## Maha240606

But what i feel is, there is no progress at all from AHC side.. They claim to have less resources but the way they behave seems to like there is no resource at all!!! Not even a single positive approach has done for past 15 days.. Just ridiculous!!


----------



## Becky26

Last working day for this dry as week. Hoping Friday will bring smiles to some of our faces. Good Luck to all! ray:


----------



## VaibhavK

Heyy Becky,

Thanks so much for such a detailed reply. This really helps me. I will ask my wife to prepare these questions so hopefully no need to ask for a translator. 

Regards,
Vaibhav





Becky26 said:


> Hey Vaibhav,
> 
> Thank you for your kind wishes
> Yes, I attended a 2 and a half hour long face-to-face interview at the AHC New Delhi in February 2014 by my case officer and one other officer (no idea what her name was or with what authority she interviewed me).
> 
> I was mainly questioned about my student visa and how I met my husband and how our relationship developed. And why we didn't have a wedding in India and if we were going to have a cultural wedding later on, to which I told her that we have planned for a traditional church wedding with family and friends once I'm back in Australia.
> Both the officers were writing everything I said in a notebook.
> 
> Then my case officer called my husband recently on October 01, 2014 (who is in Australia) and spoke to him for about 10 minutes asking a couple of questions regarding my work and study plans in the near future. It was pleasant conversation as per my husband after which she forwarded my application to the final queue.
> 
> Now I'm not too sure about how you would go about arranging a translator for an interview since I did have one during my interview. I guess you're will just have to inform your case officer when you get once assigned to your application and if or when your partner is requested for an interview. Although in the email that my case officer sent me which was the official invite for me to come to the AHC New Delhi had the following sentence:-
> *"Please inform this office in advance of your need for an interpreter for the interview."*
> You're just going to have to wait for a notification from your case officer which says that the applicant will be interviewed (phone of face-to-face) then only you can request for a translator.
> 
> Below are some of the questions(pick the ones that apply to your case) that you could be asked:-
> 
> *About Meeting Your Partner and Your Relationship*
> When did you meet?
> Where did you meet?
> What did you find attractive about your partner at first?
> What do you (now) find attractive about your partner?
> When did you start your relationship together?
> When did you fall in love with your partner?
> When did you consider yourselves “in a relationship”?
> What’s the last thing each of you gave the other as a gift?
> 
> 
> *About You (the applicant)*
> How are you paying your bills and supporting yourself now?
> How do you and your partner stay in contact? How often? What method(s) of communications?
> What will you do when you come to Australia?
> How much time have you spent with your partner’s family?
> How much time has your partner spent with your family?
> Why did you and your partner decide to apply for an Australian partner visa instead of a visa in your home country?
> 
> 
> *About Your Marriage*
> When did you decide to get married?
> When did you officially become engaged?
> Where were you when you became engaged?
> Why are you getting married?
> Where was the marriage?
> What was the name of the church you were married at?
> How many people attended your marriage ceremony and reception?
> What restaurant did you use for the food for your marriage?
> Which of your family attended the marriage ceremony?
> Which of your partner’s family attended the marriage ceremony?
> Before you were married, how often did you date?
> 
> 
> *About Your De-facto Relationship*
> How long have you and your partner lived together?
> Have you and your partner lived apart during the last 12 months? If so, please provide details.
> What addresses have you and your partner lived at together, and for how long?
> When and Why did your previous defacto relationship end? (if applicable)
> 
> 
> *About Your Partner*
> What is your partner’s address?
> When was your partner born?
> Does your partner have a degree? If so, what type and from what school?
> What year did your partner graduate from college? (if applicable)
> What does your partner do for work?
> Where does your partner work?
> Is your partner at work now?
> How does your partner get to and from work?
> What is your partner’s income?
> What hours does your partner work? Any overtime?
> What size clothes does your partner wear?
> What are your partner’s favourite foods?
> What are your partner’s hobbies?
> What does your partner do in his/her spare time?
> What are your partner’s parents’ names?
> What do you call your partner’s parents (nicknames, their first names, etc)?
> What does your partner’s father do for work? Where is he employed?
> What are the names of your partner’s brothers and sisters?
> What do your partner’s brothers/sisters do for work? Where are they employed?
> What is your partner’s parents’ address?
> What are the name(s) of any previous wives of your partner?
> Where is your partner’s child now (if partner has a child)?
> What do you love about your partner?
> 
> 
> *About Traveling*
> What visits has your partner made to come to see you?
> What visits have you made to go see your partner?
> Where do you go out to visit when you go out together?
> 
> 
> *About Living Together With Your Partner*
> Do any others live in the home you share with your partner? If so, who?
> Why do you allow others to live in the house with your partner?
> What side of the bed does your partner sleep on?
> What religion do you practice in your home?
> If you and your partner are from different religions, how will you handle that with your kids?
> Please describe your home (that you share with your partner).
> Please describe the bedroom you sleep in in your home.
> Do you have any pets?
> What colour are the curtains or blinds in the bedroom?
> Have you and your partner made any major financial purchases together?
> Have you and your partner made any major financial commitments (leases, etc) together?
> What’s the last film you saw together with your partner?
> (referencing a photo) Who is this person in the photo of you two (describes photo)?
> What will you do if this visa application is refused?
> Do you plan to have children with your partner?
> 
> 
> Taken from Northam & Associates website (MARA agent):-
> Northam & Associates – Sample Partner Visa Interview Questions
> 
> Please do ask if you have more questions. Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> Don't forget to update us, thanks!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Guys any luck today??


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



VaibhavK said:


> Heyy Becky,
> 
> Thanks so much for such a detailed reply. This really helps me. I will ask my wife to prepare these questions so hopefully no need to ask for a translator.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


Hey Vaibhav,

No worries, happy to help 
Just wanted to point out that the case officers can ask questions that may not be in the list of questions I provided. So if your partner isn't fluent in speaking English, you should request an interpreter as AHC will need to be informed before time if she will require one.
Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## hulk9

*Ceasefire*

Another day gone with no grants. Should we escalate this incompetency to Australian Government. I thought processing will be faster after Australian PM visited India. 

Some one please give some good news. If no news.. good weekend

Cheers,
Harsh


----------



## Becky26

hulk9 said:


> Another day gone with no grants. Should we escalate this incompetency to Australian Government. I thought processing will be faster after Australian PM visited India.
> 
> Some one please give some good news. If no news.. good weekend
> 
> Cheers,
> Harsh


Didn't think that visit was going to change anything in the visa department. It was an official visit to sign the Uranium deal and not a deal promising faster processing for visa applications.
Good Luck to all waiting.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## asiddiqui

Hi Becky n All,

I did not get time to call AHC today, however just now 0 mins ago i got an email from AHC. Visa Granted.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



asiddiqui said:


> Hi Becky n All,
> 
> I did not get time to call AHC today, however just now 0 mins ago i got an email from AHC. Visa Granted.


*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!! So you had a senior case officer assigned and not a case officer. 1st grant for October 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Many Many Congratulations man!!! So happy for you!!!
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life together with your partner in Australia. Thanks for sharing such a great news with us.
Time to party this weekend  Enjoy!!

KG_AUS, You're next!  Keep checking your inbox :becky:

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## harmanbeer singh

got a call from AHC
CO allocated
asked for marriage pics
and phone record
sent
CO said decision will be made today itself,,,,

ya ya ya


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



harmanbeer singh said:


> got a call from AHC
> CO allocated
> asked for marriage pics
> and phone record
> sent
> CO said decision will be made today itself,,,,
> 
> ya ya ya


Yay!!! AHC woke up on Friday...lol
Congratulations on the case officer allocation. 
Good Luck, hope you're visa is approved today ray2:
Thanks for keeping us updated.

Can you please fill out the SS Update Form with your case officer's details so I can update your application details:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
Look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## KG_AUS

Becky26 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!! So you had a senior case officer assigned and not a case officer. 1st grant for October
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Many Many Congratulations man!!! So happy for you!!!
> Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life together with your partner in Australia. Thanks for sharing such a great news with us.
> Time to party this weekend  Enjoy!!
> 
> KG_AUS, You're next!  Keep checking your inbox :becky:
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Congrats on the grant!!

Becky - I've charged my mobile twice today. Refreshing my email every 10 mins even though its set for push emails.

Hoping today will be my day!!

KG_Aus


----------



## Becky26

KG_AUS said:


> Congrats on the grant!!
> 
> Becky - I've charged my mobile twice today. Refreshing my email every 10 mins even though its set for push emails.
> 
> Hoping today will be my day!!
> 
> KG_Aus


Hahaha!!! AHC has made us so paranoid...lol
Good Luck!! Waiting for your good news 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant and CO allocation.


----------



## DOL20140124

Great news congrats. They woke up on Friday cuz they have two days break... Hope next week they start granting from Monday 1st hour.


----------



## Aby1

congrats for the visa grant and co allocation..


----------



## prati

*Visa grantedddd*

Hi all

Finally we got our partner visa today and my husband is beside me when I got grant mail.. I am so happy... 
DOL is 22 Jan 2014
CO allocated 10 Oct 2014
CO name Swathi
Visa Granted 10 Oct 2014

Thank you everyone for your support and especially Becky :yo:

Cheeers
Pratibha


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



prati said:


> Hi all
> 
> Finally we got our partner visa today and my husband is beside me when I got grant mail.. I am so happy...
> DOL is 22 Jan 2014
> CO allocated 10 Oct 2014
> CO name Swathi
> Visa Granted 10 Oct 2014
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and especially Becky :yo:
> 
> Cheeers
> Pratibha


*Another grant!!! Yippiee!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Many Many Congratulations Pratibha!!! 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life together with your partner in Australia. Thanks for sharing such a great news with us.

Wish you a safe and fun flight to Australia.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## DOL20140124

Congrats... Looks like AHC is on fire today.


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​**SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
rohanMT--------------------48----------------------------299
KG_AUS--------------------45----------------------------278
Human1234-----------------32----------------------------301
asiddiqui--------------------N/A--------------------------274 lane:
Becky26--------------------05----------------------------441


1 off, 4 more to go. Good Luck to waiting and a great weekend :yo::yo:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DOL20140124

prati said:


> Hi all
> 
> Finally we got our partner visa today and my husband is beside me when I got grant mail.. I am so happy...
> DOL is 22 Jan 2014
> CO allocated 10 Oct 2014
> CO name Swathi
> Visa Granted 10 Oct 2014
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and especially Becky :yo:
> 
> Cheeers
> Pratibha


Pratibha, congrats on your visa...are you sure your DOL is 22jan?...I thought my DOL was 24jan (this was my date of acknowledgment), but AHC informed me that my DOL is 13Jan, the day VFS submitted my documents to AHC...


----------



## Maha240606

Hey harmeenbeer Singh, 
Congrats on CO aallocation. Was urs paper or online?


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Hey harmeenbeer Singh,
> Congrats on CO aallocation. Was urs paper or online?


All the information on the applications is available on the below mentioned SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## asiddiqui

Thanks Becky.........

i am very happy today.......


----------



## Becky26

asiddiqui said:


> Thanks Becky.........
> 
> i am very happy today.......


I can imagine :biggrin1::biggrin1: :nod::nod: 
Have a wonderful life ahead 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant.


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Hi guys ,,, i think i need to share this
First of all::: do not believe in customer care represtativesss

Actual CO are very well educated and they all are good,,
They are wrking very hard
Mine CO was very polite,,, nice human being

I was in my wrk,, when a got a call from her
Got puzzeled,,, no idea what to do
She calmed me down
Send her sll the documents she requested,,,
Asked me sbout my wifes:: qualifications
When she would want to come here(( how soon)))
Thats it
Then she called my wife,,, as expected she missed her call
Then again emailed her asking for her private number:: which CO given with no probs
She was calling my wife,, my wife calling her,, i was e- mailing her
Very very puzzled:::::::::::
Confused::::: anxious::::
No answer 50 mins
No reply of email
Finally my wife got hold of her ,,, all went well,
Last call @ 1645 ready for decision (all req met)
But system glitzzzz
She said if she cnt do it today,, monday first thing my wife will get the notification,,,
I hope she is talking about the visa straight away,,,


----------



## Becky26

harmanbeer singh said:


> Hi guys ,,, i think i need to share this
> First of all::: do not believe in customer care represtativesss
> 
> Actual CO are very well educated and they all are good,,
> They are wrking very hard
> Mine CO was very polite,,, nice human being
> 
> I was in my wrk,, when a got a call from her
> Got puzzeled,,, no idea what to do
> She calmed me down
> Send her sll the documents she requested,,,
> Asked me sbout my wifes:: qualifications
> When she would want to come here(( how soon)))
> Thats it
> Then she called my wife,,, as expected she missed her call
> Then again emailed her asking for her private number:: which CO given with no probs
> She was calling my wife,, my wife calling her,, i was e- mailing her
> Very very puzzled:::::::::::
> Confused::::: anxious::::
> No answer 50 mins
> No reply of email
> Finally my wife got hold of her ,,, all went well,
> Last call @ 1645 ready for decision (all req met)
> But system glitzzzz
> She said if she cnt do it today,, monday first thing my wife will get the notification,,,
> I hope she is talking about the visa straight away,,,


Oh GOD! The process of your case officer contacting you and then your partner sounds confusing as :sad:
As for the missed calls, I think it's their "thing" I've always got missed calls which give me a minor heart attack every single time...LOL

I hope you get your grant on Monday, thanks for the update. This weekend is going to be a killer.....arggghhhhh I hate weekends, never thought I'd be saying that 
Hoping my case officer approves my visa as soon as she returns to her office on Monday, I'm dying here with the anticipation. Hope she sticks by her word of finalizing my application by October 15 ray:ray:ray:ray:
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Oh do they call from same number mentioned on website ???


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Oh do they call from same number mentioned on website ???


Yes, +91-11-4139 9900 is the number on AHC's website, the same number my case officer has been using to call me since she was allocated to my application and also she called my husband, while we call a different number.


----------



## harmanbeer singh

no
i got a call from sydney number
they call it as their switchboard

she gave her private number ,, which was different from the website
and lot easier
so my wife called that number


----------



## harmanbeer singh

i m in melb
my wife is in punjab


----------



## 496402-dron

Oh they are using VOIP,


----------



## Maha240606

Nice to hear the good news harmanbeer singh!!!

But my doubt here is still the CO's are not allocated for online applications!! Wats happening?? Did any online application received a CO or visa grant? Guys Meep ,Shakshi and Subedi.. Any updates on ur side?? Please keep us updated ... Waiting for gud news from u alll!!!


----------



## rawbin

*Visa granted *

Hello everyone,

I am really happy today after a log wait finally got a visa grant letter this afternoon.

Submitted PCC yesterday and today got golden email from AHC.

Submitted PCC by email (attested copy instead of doing courrier) on 9 Oct and received visa on 10 oct.

Thanks everybody for great help, special thanks goes to Becky and praying everybody get their visa and CO soon.

Thanks
Rawbin


----------



## DOL20140124

Congrats Rawbin!!!


----------



## Dazzy

Congratulations to all visa grants applicants nd good luck to all waiting applicants.

Regards
Dazzy


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant . 

3 grants today.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*

*Woohooo!!! 3rd Grant for today!!! 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Many Many Congratulations Rawbin!!! 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life together with your partner in Australia. Thanks for sharing such a great news with us.

Thank you for your kind wishes and prayers 
Wish you a safe and fun flight to Australia.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## ashwinn

Hi Becky

I'm looking to get my parents to write up an affidavit detailing our marriage for our partner visa 309 subclass and to get it attested here in melbourne from a JP. 

Was wondering if you have a template or if you could private me n advise what to put on the affidavit?

Cheers
Ash


----------



## Becky26

ashwinn said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> I'm looking to get my parents to write up an affidavit detailing our marriage for our partner visa 309 subclass and to get it attested here in melbourne from a JP.
> 
> Was wondering if you have a template or if you could private me n advise what to put on the affidavit?
> 
> Cheers
> Ash


Hey Ashwin,

Please check your private messages. Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arvi_krish

Becky26 said:


> Hey Ashwin,
> 
> Please check your private messages. Thanks!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky,

Do we need to submit the letter from parents??

Please also pm me the template...i din know:-○


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi becky,
> 
> Do we need to submit the letter from parents??
> 
> Please also pm me the template...i din know:-○


Hey Arvi_krish,

Affidavit from parents is not mandatory. It just covers the 'providing witness statements supporting the visa application' part of the document checklist. If you provided form 888s and/or other witness statements with your application, you have nothing to worry about.

Let me know if you have more questions  Hope this helps.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DOL20140124

Let's hope for a good week starting tomorrow.


----------



## Arvi_krish

Becky26 said:


> Hey Arvi_krish,
> 
> Affidavit from parents is not mandatory. It just covers the 'providing witness statements supporting the visa application' part of the document checklist. If you provided form 888s and/or other witness statements with your application, you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Let me know if you have more questions  Hope this helps.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky

Thankyou so much darllll♡♡♡♡☆


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi becky
> 
> Thankyou so much darllll♡♡♡♡☆


No worries, happy to help!


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 3rd Week of October 2014*

Hey All!

Hope everyone is doing well  
3rd week of October 2014, hoping AHC stays awake and on it's full swing like it was last Friday ray: For members who don't know, AHC granted 3 visas last Friday and allocated a case officer. 
Below is the updated prediction list:-

*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
rohanMT--------------------55----------------------------306
KG_AUS--------------------52----------------------------285
Human1234-----------------39----------------------------308
asiddiqui--------------------N/A--------------------------274 lane:
Becky26--------------------12----------------------------448


Please don't forget to share the good news when it comes. Good Luck to all waiting! :yo::yo:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DOL20140124

Hey Becky.. Hope you are the first one get visa granted tomorrow.


----------



## Mcpot

Hi,

I'm new to this forum. I have applied for my wife's visa subclass 309 on the 24th of February. She came to Australia on tourist visa in March and stayed for about 6months. 

I haven't kept a record of our phone calls from when she is in India. Can u please let me know if it is mandatory to keep record of the conversations when the partner is living in another country. 

*** Hopefully we get more approvals this week and they start processing Feb applicants soon


----------



## Dazzy

Hi Becky &All,

I hve a query nd need ur advice i hve submitted a PCC with my file nd after that i went to australia on tourist visa nd came back . Is it possible that CO can ask me to submit a new PCC. If a new one required to submit iam thinking to apply for the new one . Please suggest.

Regards
Dazzy


----------



## Becky26

DOL20140124 said:


> Hey Becky.. Hope you are the first one get visa granted tomorrow.


Hey DOL20140124,

Thank you for your kind wishes, I'm hoping for the same 
Good Luck to you as well 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Mcpot said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I have applied for my wife's visa subclass 309 on the 24th of February. She came to Australia on tourist visa in March and stayed for about 6months.
> 
> I haven't kept a record of our phone calls from when she is in India. Can u please let me know if it is mandatory to keep record of the conversations when the partner is living in another country.
> 
> *** Hopefully we get more approvals this week and they start processing Feb applicants soon


Hey Mcpot,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling your application details in the SS Update Form. I have added them to the main SS and you can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
Can you also provide the visitor visa application and grant date by filling the same form you filled earlier. Thanks!

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*It is almost mandatory for all applicants to provide evidence of regular communication with their partner during the times of (temporary) separation. In the past all case officers have requested proof of communication from the time of application until the date of case officer's allocation.

I provided 11 months of proof of communication along with other additional documents/ evidence of ongoing relationship.
You should start gathering the communication history from the date your partner moved back to India from Australia after her stay with you.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Police Check*



Dazzy said:


> Hi Becky &All,
> 
> I hve a query nd need ur advice i hve submitted a PCC with my file nd after that i went to australia on tourist visa nd came back . Is it possible that CO can ask me to submit a new PCC. If a new one required to submit iam thinking to apply for the new one . Please suggest.
> 
> Regards
> Dazzy


Hey Dazzy,

I'm gonna guess you are referring to an AFP check. The applicant must only provide PCC(s) from the countries where he/she has spent a period of 12 months or more in the past 10 years. So if you were in Australia for a total of 12 months, only then you'll need to provide the Federal Police's check.

Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dazzy

Hey becky 

Thanks for the reply srry to trouble you but i was also asking about indian pcc will i be require to submit a new one or the one submitted earlier will be Accepted.

Regards
Dazzy


----------



## Becky26

Dazzy said:


> Hey becky
> 
> Thanks for the reply srry to trouble you but i was also asking about indian pcc will i be require to submit a new one or the one submitted earlier will be Accepted.
> 
> Regards
> Dazzy


Hey Dazzy,

No need to apologize :nono: it's no trouble  
If the one you submitted to the AHC expires before a decision is made on your application it is very much possible that your case officer will request you to provide an updated/new/valid PCC again. My Indian PCC expired so I had to provide a new one.

Hope this helps. Let me know if you have more questions.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well
> 3rd week of October 2014, hoping AHC stays awake and on it's full swing like it was last Friday ray: For members who don't know, AHC granted 3 visas last Friday and allocated a case officer.
> Below is the updated prediction list:-
> 
> SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL
> rohanMT--------------------55----------------------------306
> KG_AUS--------------------52----------------------------285
> Human1234-----------------39----------------------------308
> asiddiqui--------------------N/A--------------------------274 lane:
> Becky26--------------------12----------------------------448
> 
> 
> Please don't forget to share the good news when it comes. Good Luck to all waiting! :yo::yo:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Really excited for this week...
Lets see what happens ..
Thanks
Human1234


----------



## saras712

*Dear Becky

Hold your breathe.This is going to be your week..surely on Tuesday or wednesday. Keep Checking Emails and TFN update.you have fight enough.:boxing: May this week bring joy for you.

I wish you again good luck for this week.*


----------



## pratinidhi

*Spouse Visa DOL 13/01/14*

Hello All,

I've been reading this thread for few days now and find it like a strong community being led by Becky. 
Becky, you've been so helpful and I really appreciate the time you have been spending on this forum. Thanks for that!

I lodged my spouse visa application on 13/01/14 through visa agent and have not heard anything back as yet while people who lodged applications after 13th Jan have not only been allocated COs but some have also been granted visa.

I'd have thought that this process works in "first come first serve" manner but apparently it doesn't seem to be the case. As far as I know, we have already submitted all documents that may be required to process the application.

Losing out our patience last week, we also applied for visitor visa.

Would anybody know if applying for visitor visa affect the processing of spouse visa? Or when do we expect to have CO allocated to spouse visa application?

Please advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maha240606

Hey Meep and Shakshi,

Any updates from ur side?? Long time and no updates from u people.. Please keep us updated of ur CO allocation and visa status!!!


----------



## harmanbeer singh

FInallly FInally FINalllyyyy

Thnkk GOD

My wife got her visa,,,

Thanks everybody,,,
Beckkky. And all the seniors for their support and help...
And those who are waiting (11th jan onwards ) the processing is very fast as compated to dec applicants
Keep your fingers crosssed stay calm
Hope u all recieve your visa ASAP

Thanks again


----------



## Maha240606

Wow congrats harmeen singh!!!

So happy for u.. No jan 11th and 12th applicants being saturday and sunday.. SO I think next they have to deal with jan 13th applicants ... May ur words come true and AHC speed up the process!!


----------



## DOL20140124

Congrats... Next up 13 Jan applicants!!


----------



## harmanbeer singh

Thnks maha


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant


----------



## Dazzy

Congratulation for the visa grant.... Nd all the best for the waiting one's ....
Regards
Dazzy


----------



## studkabir

harmanbeer singh said:


> FInallly FInally FINalllyyyy
> 
> Thnkk GOD
> 
> My wife got her visa,,,
> 
> Thanks everybody,,,
> Beckkky. And all the seniors for their support and help...
> And those who are waiting (11th jan onwards ) the processing is very fast as compated to dec applicants
> Keep your fingers crosssed stay calm
> Hope u all recieve your visa ASAP
> 
> Thanks again


Congratulations for the visa


----------



## Maha240606

studkabir said:


> Congratulations for the visa


Hey studkabir,

Any updates from ur side??


----------



## KG_AUS

Maha240606 said:


> Wow congrats harmeen singh!!!
> 
> So happy for u.. No jan 11th and 12th applicants being saturday and sunday.. SO I think next they have to deal with jan 13th applicants ... May ur words come true and AHC speed up the process!!


There are always online applicants. So weekends don't matter.

KG_AUS


----------



## Maha240606

KG_AUS said:


> There are always online applicants. So weekends don't matter.
> 
> KG_AUS


Ya may be.. I forgot about that.. Did u speak to ur CO? Any info u got?


----------



## KG_AUS

Maha240606 said:


> Ya may be.. I forgot about that.. Did u speak to ur CO? Any info u got?


No info yet. Not able to get past the operators to talk to the CO either. I will wait today, if I don't get anything. Then, I will email my CO.

KG_AUS


----------



## loveforever

hi becky n all
so happy for u n best of luck

i got my student visa today and then i called AHC asked oprator why is it taking so long when the time frame is only 12 months. she said our symtems were down for few days so weren't able to proceed. then she spoke to my CO regarding depart from australia and update. she said CO going to contact me shortly.

now my question is, is she going to call or email me? 

congrulations to everybody who got their visa 

thanks everyone for help and support


----------



## studkabir

Maha240606 said:


> Hey studkabir,
> 
> Any updates from ur side??


Hi Maha,

Unfortunately no updates still waiting for the case officer allocation.


----------



## Nikita Ag

Hi EVery one,

I received the golden email 5 mins back.  Can't express my delight as I had already booked my tickets for 15 October. 

Will just describe my case shortly for the help of others. 
Dol : 13 dec 13

My CO changed on 2nd sept and this caused undue delay in my visa grant. On Friday ( 9 oct) I called my CO and asked her about the status.She started saying that there was delay from our side in providing documents and hence my case is not decided yet( which is ******** as we had given all docs on time) . Basically AHC doesn't want to admit their unprofessional attitude. We told her about the tickets and that as cannot get back on her promise.

Thankfully after a very restless weekend, we got the grant today after a couple of emails sent today.

From my experience I feel with AHC we have to be very pro active as I don't see any particular symmetry in the way they grant visa and pick files.

Wishing everyone a very speedy grant 

Bucky - hold on tight, u will get your visa today too hopefully 

Regards,
Nikita


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



saras712 said:


> *Dear Becky
> 
> Hold your breathe.This is going to be your week..surely on Tuesday or wednesday. Keep Checking Emails and TFN update.you have fight enough.:boxing: May this week bring joy for you.
> 
> I wish you again good luck for this week.*


Hey Saras! 

Great to hear from you  I'm getting so impatient now that I can't sleep or eat. Feel so nauseous. This wait is just killing me now.....arghhh!! :dizzy::dizzy:

Thanks for your kind wishes, I really appreciate you taking time out our your day to wish me luck  Praying and hoping for the good news to come today ray:ray: 
Hope you and the Mrs are doing well 
Will update soon  Have a great week ahead.

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations all for visa grant. 
3 grants in first half. 
Hope we get more grants by end of day.


----------



## KG_AUS

dron said:


> Congratulations all for visa grant.
> 3 grants in first half.
> Hope we get more grants by end of day.


You sure it's 3?


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



pratinidhi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've been reading this thread for few days now and find it like a strong community being led by Becky.
> Becky, you've been so helpful and I really appreciate the time you have been spending on this forum. Thanks for that!
> 
> I lodged my spouse visa application on 13/01/14 through visa agent and have not heard anything back as yet while people who lodged applications after 13th Jan have not only been allocated COs but some have also been granted visa.
> 
> I'd have thought that this process works in "first come first serve" manner but apparently it doesn't seem to be the case. As far as I know, we have already submitted all documents that may be required to process the application.
> 
> Losing out our patience last week, we also applied for visitor visa.
> 
> Would anybody know if applying for visitor visa affect the processing of spouse visa? Or when do we expect to have CO allocated to spouse visa application?
> 
> Please advise. Thanks in advance.


Hey pratinidhi,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling the SS Update Form, I have added your application details to the main SS now and you can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per the trends in the SS, you should get a case officer and your visa approved in the near future as AHC seems to be approving visas on the same day a case officer is allocated to the application. 

*DO NOT travel on the visitor visa. That would be the biggest mistake you'll make, in fact you if you applied for a 2nd visitor visa recently, that can cause you serious issues if AHC grants the visitor visa after your partner visa is approved. That visitor visa grant will cancel your partner visa as 1 person can hold only 1 substantive visa at a time. So you should IMMEDIATELY withdraw the visitor visa application.*

If the partner visa is cancelled because of the visitor visa being approved, you will have to go through the whole 309/100 visa application ALL OVER AGAIN including paying the fees of $3000+ again.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



harmanbeer singh said:


> FInallly FInally FINalllyyyy
> 
> Thnkk GOD
> 
> My wife got her visa,,,
> 
> Thanks everybody,,,
> Beckkky. And all the seniors for their support and help...
> And those who are waiting (11th jan onwards ) the processing is very fast as compated to dec applicants
> Keep your fingers crosssed stay calm
> Hope u all recieve your visa ASAP
> 
> Thanks again


*That's AWESOME!!!! First grant for the week!!
Many Many Congratulations!!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :drum::drum::drum::drum:
Wish you a blessed re-union and wonderful life ahead.

Thanks for sharing the happy news with us 
Wish your partner a safe and fun flight to Australia 
Have a great day!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> hi becky n all
> so happy for u n best of luck
> 
> i got my student visa today and then i called AHC asked oprator why is it taking so long when the time frame is only 12 months. she said our symtems were down for few days so weren't able to proceed. then she spoke to my CO regarding depart from australia and update. she said CO going to contact me shortly.
> 
> now my question is, is she going to call or email me?
> 
> congrulations to everybody who got their visa
> 
> thanks everyone for help and support


Hey loveforever,

Congratulations on getting the student visa approved 
Now that the student visa is approved, to get the partner visa approved you need to get offshore ASAP. The longer you're onshore the longer your partner visa will take to get approved. 

Make sure you fill and submit form 929- change of address to AHC New Delhi before you fly to India as this is the requirement as per the form.
_"If you intend to change your residential address for more than 14 days while your application is being processed, you must tell the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (the department) your new address prior to moving, and how long you will be there."_

Once you get offshore, send the case officer a scanned copy of the arrival stamp of the airport so that she is 100% sure that now you're in India and can go ahead with the final processing of the application.
Your case officer can call, email or do both if she wishes to. Nobody can be sure on what the case will do. So be ready to provide any document she may request for or even to speak to her. 

Hope this helps. Please keep us updated. Thanks!
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Nikita Ag said:


> Hi EVery one,
> 
> I received the golden email 5 mins back.  Can't express my delight as I had already booked my tickets for 15 October.
> 
> Will just describe my case shortly for the help of others.
> Dol : 13 dec 13
> 
> My CO changed on 2nd sept and this caused undue delay in my visa grant. On Friday ( 9 oct) I called my CO and asked her about the status.She started saying that there was delay from our side in providing documents and hence my case is not decided yet( which is ******** as we had given all docs on time) . Basically AHC doesn't want to admit their unprofessional attitude. We told her about the tickets and that as cannot get back on her promise.
> 
> Thankfully after a very restless weekend, we got the grant today after a couple of emails sent today.
> 
> From my experience I feel with AHC we have to be very pro active as I don't see any particular symmetry in the way they grant visa and pick files.
> 
> Wishing everyone a very speedy grant
> 
> Bucky - hold on tight, u will get your visa today too hopefully
> 
> Regards,
> Nikita


*OH MY GOD!!!!! Another grant!!! Yippieee!!!
Many Many Congratulations Nikita!!!!! So happy for you.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :dance::dance::dance::dance:
Wish you a wonderful life ahead, you're soo lucky you had 2 days before your flight 

Thanks for sharing the happy news with us  
And AMEN to your words....you're visa made me super excited :nod: since your and my case officer gave us the same waiting time period which is mid-October. I just wrote a very polite email to my case officer requesting an update on my application since she just got back from her 10 days off work. 

Praying and hoping I get it today....this is so hard just waiting for something to happen and not knowing when it's going to happen is soooo frustrating....:frusty:

Wish you and yoour partner a safe and fun flight to Australia 
Have a great day!and a great week ahead! 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## 496402-dron

KG_AUS said:


> You sure it's 3?


I mean 2 partner visa and one student.


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

SS User Sakshi and Dip8, 

Kindly please update us with the progress of your partner visa application. We haven't heard from you guys for a while. 
I have requested an update from you a few time but there has been no reply.
Look forward to your reply. Thanks!
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## KG_AUS

Folks,

Just received the grant letter. Ffffff yes!!!!

Good luck all waiting;!!!


----------



## human1234

KG_AUS said:


> Folks,
> 
> Just received the grant letter. Ffffff yes!!!!
> 
> Good luck all waiting;!!!


Congrats friend
Ahc is on fire today. . Hoping for mine one too


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



KG_AUS said:


> Folks,
> 
> Just received the grant letter. Ffffff yes!!!!
> 
> Good luck all waiting;!!!


*WOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Third grant for today!!!!
Many Many Congratulations Nikita!!!!! So happy for you, finally you got it.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead.
Thanks for sharing the happy news with us.

Now hoping AHC will start processing the online applications ray:
Have a great day ahead! It's party time!! arty:arty: AHC is definitely on fire today :flame::flame:

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## MeeP

Maha240606 said:


> Hey Meep and Shakshi,
> 
> Any updates from ur side?? Long time and no updates from u people.. Please keep us updated of ur CO allocation and visa status!!!


Hi Maha,

thanks for checking with me..No updates regarding the Visa Appln.. I am gonna cal AHC now... We are really mentally down.. Will update if get any info..

thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



MeeP said:


> Hi Maha,
> 
> thanks for checking with me..No updates regarding the Visa Appln.. I am gonna cal AHC now... We are really mentally down.. Will update if get any info..
> 
> thanks


Thanks for the update MeeP, we all have been keeping a close tab on all the online applicants in the SS. Hope you get the good news soon.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MeeP

Nikita Ag said:


> Hi EVery one,
> 
> I received the golden email 5 mins back.  Can't express my delight as I had already booked my tickets for 15 October.
> 
> Will just describe my case shortly for the help of others.
> Dol : 13 dec 13
> 
> My CO changed on 2nd sept and this caused undue delay in my visa grant. On Friday ( 9 oct) I called my CO and asked her about the status.She started saying that there was delay from our side in providing documents and hence my case is not decided yet( which is ******** as we had given all docs on time) . Basically AHC doesn't want to admit their unprofessional attitude. We told her about the tickets and that as cannot get back on her promise.
> 
> Thankfully after a very restless weekend, we got the grant today after a couple of emails sent today.
> 
> From my experience I feel with AHC we have to be very pro active as I don't see any particular symmetry in the way they grant visa and pick files.
> 
> Wishing everyone a very speedy grant
> 
> Bucky - hold on tight, u will get your visa today too hopefully
> 
> Regards,
> Nikita



Congrats N ikita... Happy Reunion...


----------



## Maha240606

MeeP said:


> Hi Maha,
> 
> thanks for checking with me..No updates regarding the Visa Appln.. I am gonna cal AHC now... We are really mentally down.. Will update if get any info..
> 
> thanks


Did u call AHC? Cos when I called AHC last week , it was like saying they are allocating CO's for Jan 10th applicants and U being Jan 9th, u shud have got allocated by now.. Check immediately with AHC


----------



## MeeP

harmanbeer singh said:


> FInallly FInally FINalllyyyy
> 
> Thnkk GOD
> 
> My wife got her visa,,,
> 
> Thanks everybody,,,
> Beckkky. And all the seniors for their support and help...
> And those who are waiting (11th jan onwards ) the processing is very fast as compated to dec applicants
> Keep your fingers crosssed stay calm
> Hope u all recieve your visa ASAP
> 
> Thanks again




Congrtas Harman... Happy Reunion...


----------



## MeeP

Maha240606 said:


> Did u call AHC? Cos when I called AHC last week , it was like saying they are allocating CO's for Jan 10th applicants and U being Jan 9th, u shud have got allocated by now.. Check immediately with AHC




Hi Maha,
I just rang AHC now.. YES.. a case officer(no 16 in the SS list) has been allocated for our application on 29th Sep(( a small relief.. ).But no one contacted us till now....The operator gave the CO's mail id for contacting her if needed.
Hoping there will be some good news in coming days...


----------



## Maha240606

MeeP said:


> Hi Maha,
> I just rang AHC now.. YES.. a case officer(no 16 in the SS list) has been allocated for our application on 29th Sep(( a small relief.. ).But no one contacted us till now....The operator gave the CO's mail id for contacting her if needed.
> Hoping there will be some good news in coming days...


Wow.. Nice.. Congrats.. Just contact ur CO and get the good news!!!


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



MeeP said:


> Hi Maha,
> I just rang AHC now.. YES.. a case officer(no 16 in the SS list) has been allocated for our application on 29th Sep(( a small relief.. ).But no one contacted us till now....The operator gave the CO's mail id for contacting her if needed.
> Hoping there will be some good news in coming days...


Yaaay!! Congratulations on the case officer allocation MeeP! :lock1:
Good news shouldn't be too far away 
Good Luck and thanks for updating us :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DOL20140124

AHC is off to a promising start this week...hope it grant more visas... Fingers crossed..


----------



## dsr4u

Becky26 said:


> Hey dsr4u,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum :welcome::welcome:
> You can apply for the partner (309/100) visa before you get married but only if you have an intended date of marriage in the near future which MUST be before your visa is granted.
> 
> Doing this won't quicken this process, the indicative processing time frame for partner visa as per AHC New Delhi is 8-11 months and global processing time frame as per DIBP is 12 months. So you're still going to have to wait for this long to get the visa approved. Submitting the application in now means that you will need to send your marriage certificate, wedding photos and other updated additional evidence at the time when your application is allocated a case officer. And you won't have to wait for 12 months from after you get married.
> 
> 
> I don't think why you would have any issue with using the ImmiAccount you already have as only 1 account is required to apply for the visa. You can just provide your account details to your partner for when she has to fill form and upload supporting documents to the application.
> *Seniors with ImmiAccount experience, please correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks! *
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Thanks for your reply. I'll start with the process. Thanks again for replying.


----------



## Maha240606

Guys,

I just called the AHC.. Seems like my CO is allocated on 10th October. CO code is 21...


----------



## Subedi

Maha240606 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just called the AHC.. Seems like my CO is allocated on 10th October. CO code is 21...




hey Maha, is it you apply online? and was your medical was finalised before or like did you get any message regarding your medical be approved? and congrat on getting CO....

Regards
Subedi


----------



## Maha240606

Subedi said:


> hey Maha, is it you apply online? and was your medical was finalised before or like did you get any message regarding your medical be approved? and congrat on getting CO....
> 
> Regards
> Subedi


Thanks...Ya I applied online.. I did my medicals in last week of January and I have no idea about the message cos my online account is managed by my migration agent...


----------



## studkabir

Maha240606 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just called the AHC.. Seems like my CO is allocated on 10th October. CO code is 21...


Congratulations Maha for the case officer allocation.


----------



## VSydney

Congratulations everyone who received visa approval


----------



## Maha240606

studkabir said:


> Congratulations Maha for the case officer allocation.


Thanks...U enquired about ur CO allocation?


----------



## DOL20140124

Dear all, got got a mail from AHC. Got cob allocated (no. 21) and she has asked for PCC. I've already provided Nepali PCC. I had done my undergraduate from Shanghai, China. I need to provide them with Chinese PCC as well. Does anyone have any idea as to how I get this?


----------



## Becky26

dsr4u said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I'll start with the process. Thanks again for replying.


No worries, happy to help 
Please do ask if you have any questions. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



Maha240606 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just called the AHC.. Seems like my CO is allocated on 10th October. CO code is 21...


*FIIIIIIIIIINALY!!!! Thank the LORD  
Congratulations on the case officer allocation Maha240606. 
Hope you get the visa soon, thanks for keeping us updated.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!*



DOL20140124 said:


> Dear all, got got a mail from AHC. Got cob allocated (no. 21) and she has asked for PCC. I've already provided Nepali PCC. I had done my undergraduate from Shanghai, China. I need to provide them with Chinese PCC as well. Does anyone have any idea as to how I get this?


*Congratulations on the case officer allocation DOL20140124 :cheer2:
Seems like AHC only has 1 functional case officer 
Thanks for keeping us updated, and sorry I wouldn't know where to begin to apply for a Chinese PCC. Anyone who has any idea about applying for the above please help here. Thanks!

Hope you get your visa soon. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*PCC from People's Republic of China*

DOL20140124,

Found this on the DIBP website on where to obtain PCC from different countries, not sure if you've already seen this but in case you haven't:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/character-police/requirements.aspx
Just click on China (People's Republic of) on the Asia-Pacific list and hope that helps you.

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Becky26 said:


> DOL20140124,
> 
> Found this on the DIBP website on where to obtain PCC from different countries, not sure if you've already seen this but in case you haven't:-
> http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/character-police/requirements.aspx
> Just click on China (People's Republic of) on the Asia-Pacific list and hope that helps you.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky 
Apart from above 
I want to ask that did your CO is back from holidays or not
Any info please reply

Tks
Human1234


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Hi becky
> Apart from above
> I want to ask that did your CO is back from holidays or not
> Any info please reply
> 
> Tks
> Human1234


Yes, she has been back since 13/10/2014. I emailed her but no reply as usual. Getting really frustrated now.
Have you tried to contact her? Look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Becky26 said:


> Yes, she has been back since 13/10/2014. I emailed her but no reply as usual. Getting really frustrated now.
> Have you tried to contact her? Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I got her email last to last week that I ll get decision next week (that was last week which actually gone past) 
Yes even I am emailing her from yesterday but no reply 
I called Ahc but calls got disconnected after 12-15 mins 
Really frustrated , behaving like psyco as checking my email for each n every 5 mins 
Helpless
Human1234


----------



## DOL20140124

Becky26 said:


> DOL20140124,
> 
> Found this on the DIBP website on where to obtain PCC from different countries, not sure if you've already seen this but in case you haven't:-
> http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/character-police/requirements.aspx
> Just click on China (People's Republic of) on the Asia-Pacific list and hope that helps you.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, thanks for the link.. You always have the right info. Looks like its going to take me about a month to get this done. Why didn't I think about this in advance!


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> I got her email last to last week that I ll get decision next week (that was last week which actually gone past)
> Yes even I am emailing her from yesterday but no reply
> I called Ahc but calls got disconnected after 12-15 mins
> Really frustrated , behaving like psyco as checking my email for each n every 5 mins
> Helpless
> Human1234


Oh! Maybe because she was away, the visa is taking longer, just a guess :confused2:
I emailed her yesterday but haven't received any reply so far. And the operators are useless, instead of providing useful information to applicants who have been waiting for so long, they try to make us feel bad for calling and disturbing them 

Don't know when all this will be over. Good Luck!
Please do keep us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

Maha240606 said:


> Thanks...U enquired about ur CO allocation?


I just spoke to delhi ahc representative and she said that case officer has still not been allocated to my file but she said in a couple of days it should be allocated as the case officer have been assigned till 13 jan


----------



## Becky26

DOL20140124 said:


> Hi Becky, thanks for the link.. You always have the right info. Looks like its going to take me about a month to get this done. Why didn't I think about this in advance!


Oh really! I just googled how to apply for a Chinese PCC and the link from DIBP website came up  Glad to know it was of help 

Yeah, immigration needs a PCC from all countries where you've spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years. Oh well! You'll get it eventually, don't worry. Please do keep us updated and I hope you get it soon. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Senior Case Officer Assigned*

Hey Guys,

Just got off the phone to AHC and the operator informed me that a senior case officer (code 103) was assigned to my application yesterday.
Not sure how much longer the wait will be now.
Good Luck to all!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just got off the phone to AHC and the operator informed me that a senior case officer (code 103) was assigned to my application yesterday.
> Not sure how much longer the wait will be now.
> Good Luck to all!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Good on u becky 
Hw long u waited in que


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Good on u becky
> Hw long u waited in que


Been in the queue for 13 days and 449 days since DOL


----------



## mithu93ku

Becky26 said:


> Been in the queue for 13 days and 449 days since DOL


I was counting that you would get your grant within tomorrow!


----------



## Becky26

mithu93ku said:


> I was counting that you would get your grant within tomorrow!


Me too mithu, I jump every time my phone buzzes on incoming emails :confused2:
And the wait continues......


----------



## human1234

Becky26 said:


> Been in the queue for 13 days and 449 days since DOL


I mean to say the que of waiting on landline during call to ahc
And I wish we both get the grant today y tomorrow


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> I mean to say the que of waiting on landline during call to ahc
> And I wish we both get the grant today y tomorrow


Oh LOL...sorry 
Call duration of the entire call was 14 something minutes including the wait in the queue.
Hope this helps. 

Thanks and Good Luck to you too!


----------



## MeeP

Maha240606 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just called the AHC.. Seems like my CO is allocated on 10th October. CO code is 21...




Congrats for the CO allocation...  :clap2::clap2::clap2:
pls let us know when the CO contacts you...
Praying 4 a speedy Visa Grant ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## human1234

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just got off the phone to AHC and the operator informed me that a senior case officer (code 103) was assigned to my application yesterday.
> Not sure how much longer the wait will be now.
> Good Luck to all!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I called ahc n a nice soft spoken operator gently responded to all my query n she told that a senior case officer (code no 1) is assigned to my case and now the countdown begins .. 


Human1234


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> I called ahc n a nice soft spoken operator gently responded to all my query n she told that a senior case officer (code no 1) is assigned to my case and now the countdown begins ..
> 
> 
> Human1234


Yay! That's great! :cheer2:
Hopefully soon the good news will be in your inbox. Thanks for the update.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

MeeP said:


> Congrats for the CO allocation...  :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> pls let us know when the CO contacts you...
> Praying 4 a speedy Visa Grant ray2:ray2:ray2:


Ya CO was allocated on friday but she still didnt contact me.. Did u contact ur CO??


----------



## asiddiqui

Hi Guys.....

Just wanted to write what happened with me so that others can be careful as well.....

I got the grant letter for my wife last week on Friday..... i was happy and did not read the whole letter... after few hours of enjoyment sat down and started reading the grant letter.... i was surprised to notice that AHC did not mention anything about my daughter in the letter......

Same **** started again..... had to send email, call them.... asking for clarification.......
Finally the grant letter was re-issued by the CO with daughter's details on it....... looks like now its all finished.!!!!

Please be mindful to read the grant letter once its granted.....

This forum was very helpful,
I Hope everyone waiting out there gets their visa very soon..... Ameen!!!!


Ali Siddiqui


----------



## DOL20140124

Congrats on the grant, at least it was re issued within 2 working days. Hoping for more grants... This week is off to a bumper start.


----------



## Becky26

asiddiqui said:


> Hi Guys.....
> 
> Just wanted to write what happened with me so that others can be careful as well.....
> 
> I got the grant letter for my wife last week on Friday..... i was happy and did not read the whole letter... after few hours of enjoyment sat down and started reading the grant letter.... i was surprised to notice that AHC did not mention anything about my daughter in the letter......
> 
> Same **** started again..... had to send email, call them.... asking for clarification.......
> Finally the grant letter was re-issued by the CO with daughter's details on it....... looks like now its all finished.!!!!
> 
> Please be mindful to read the grant letter once its granted.....
> 
> This forum was very helpful,
> I Hope everyone waiting out there gets their visa very soon..... Ameen!!!!
> 
> 
> Ali Siddiqui


Thanks for sharing your experience with us. Glad to know you were able to get your daughter's details on your partner's visa. All's well that ends well.
Thanks for alerting us of the possible screw up. I'm sure it'll come in hand to many in the future.
Take Care! Have a great day.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bluee

asiddiqui said:


> Hi Guys.....
> 
> Just wanted to write what happened with me so that others can be careful as well.....
> 
> I got the grant letter for my wife last week on Friday..... i was happy and did not read the whole letter... after few hours of enjoyment sat down and started reading the grant letter.... i was surprised to notice that AHC did not mention anything about my daughter in the letter......
> 
> Same **** started again..... had to send email, call them.... asking for clarification.......
> Finally the grant letter was re-issued by the CO with daughter's details on it....... looks like now its all finished.!!!!
> 
> Please be mindful to read the grant letter once its granted.....
> 
> This forum was very helpful,
> I Hope everyone waiting out there gets their visa very soon..... Ameen!!!!
> 
> 
> Ali Siddiqui



Hi

Did you receive visa subclass 309 or 100 for your family?

Thanks
Bluee


----------



## GROV

*Indian AHC number*

Hi All,
Can anyone please give me Indian AHC contact number. 
whenever i tried to call them it just goes on automatic answering machine. \


----------



## Becky26

*AHC Contact Details*



GROV said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone please give me Indian AHC contact number.
> whenever i tried to call them it just goes on automatic answering machine. \


Hey GROV,

Welcome to the Forum :welcome::welcome:
The *direct line for AHC New Delhi is 0011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.*
Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. 

The phone number that's mentioned on AHC New Delhi's website is the number case officer's or AHC in general uses to contact the applicants. The applicants use the above mentioned number to call AHC.

What subclass visa have you applied for?
Hope this helps. Look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## GROV

Becky26 said:


> Hey GROV,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum :welcome::welcome:
> The *direct line for AHC New Delhi is 0011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.*
> Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator.
> 
> The phone number that's mentioned on AHC New Delhi's website is the number case officer's or AHC in general uses to contact the applicants. The applicants use the above mentioned number to call AHC.
> 
> What subclass visa have you applied for?
> Hope this helps. Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I have applied for partner visa for my wife in may 2014. I have not received any message from Immigration. 
Just waiting.

Cheers
GROV


----------



## Becky26

GROV said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I have applied for partner visa for my wife in may 2014. I have not received any message from Immigration.
> Just waiting.
> 
> Cheers
> GROV


Thanks for your reply GROV.
Did you receive an acknowledgement letter of your application being received and/or have been requested to get the medicals done yet from AHC?

Besides the above mentioned communication, AHC doesn't contact the applicant until a case officer is allocated to the application, so this silence is normal.
As per the current trends, AHC is taking about 270 days to allocate a case officer. Although their website says otherwise, which is 35-36 weeks since DOL. Below is the link to their website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

Can you please add your partner visa application details by filling the SS Update Form so I can add you our SS:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Below is the link to the main SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DOL20140124

Hi all, any thoughts on visa label? Is it wiser to get the label or not? Would it be a problem at the airport if I don't have visas lable in the passport?


----------



## mayankue2

DOL20140124 said:


> Hi all, any thoughts on visa label? Is it wiser to get the label or not? Would it be a problem at the airport if I don't have visas lable in the passport?


Australia is a label free country. You don't need one. Its all in their systems.


----------



## DOL20140124

Thanks for quick response.. But I'm worried about the immigration in Nepal/India.


----------



## ashran

DOL20140124 said:


> Thanks for quick response.. But I'm worried about the immigration in Nepal/India.


Hi,

You will not have label problem. I have traveled from India and i never faced one. Only thing they will ask will be printout.

Esp in Oz they even don't bother to look at passport. They scan and it automatically checks it.

Regards,
Ash


----------



## ARPANOFP

Hi Becky et all,

I have applied through online application for my partner and need your help for submission of documents.

1. Do we need to submit all the pages of passport(Blanks) or just first and last page. Also do we need to notarize it or it can be attested by any gazetted officer. 

2. Is it just the copy of current passport we need to submit or the previous passports as well.

3. Can we submit high school mark sheet as DOB proof or is it compulsory to submit birth certificate.

4. Also are there any other documents which require attestation before submission.

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

DOL20140124 said:


> Hi all, any thoughts on visa label? Is it wiser to get the label or not? Would it be a problem at the airport if I don't have visas lable in the passport?


As mayank said, Australia is a label free country. You shouldn't have any issues travelling with just your grant letter along with your plane ticket as your visa is linked to your passport. 
When I first travelled to Australia on my student visa in 2008, I had no issues with just the grant letter. The authorities at the IGI New Delhi airport just swiped my passport for details and showed me the way to my gate.

I'm still getting a label once I get to Australia because I've never had once before 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ARPANOFP said:


> Hi Becky et all,
> 
> I have applied through online application for my partner and need your help for submission of documents.
> 
> 1. Do we need to submit all the pages of passport(Blanks) or just first and last page. Also do we need to notarize it or it can be attested by any gazetted officer.
> 
> 2. Is it just the copy of current passport we need to submit or the previous passports as well.
> 
> 3. Can we submit high school mark sheet as DOB proof or is it compulsory to submit birth certificate.
> 
> 4. Also are there any other documents which require attestation before submission.
> 
> Thanks


Hey ARPANOFP,

1. If you get your passport (front and back information pages) certified by VFS, then you'll'' only need to submit the information pages.
If you can't get the passport copy certified by VFS then you'll need to provide notarised copy of all pages, blank or any other.
Below is found on AHC New Delhi website:-
_"Acceptable Passport Copies
The Australian High Commission accepts two formats of passport copies:
1. Notarised copies of ALL pages, blank or otherwise; or
2. Copies certified by VFS."_
Visas and migration - Australian High Commission

2. The applicant only needs to submit certified/notarised copy of their current valid passport only.

3. Not sure about the high school certificate because I don't think high school certificates are accepted as proof of date of birth in Australia. I provided my apostilled birth certificate.
I thought the passport can also be used as a proof of date of birth.

4. All government issued document copies will need to be certified/notarised/attested.

Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more question. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

Oh no I have not Notarised blank pages.


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Oh no I have not Notarised blank pages.


Oh! If you're located in Ahmedabad, you can just get the front and back information pages from VFS. That's what I did when I recently submitted my new passport. VFS charged me INR20 for the certification, no drama of getting the whole passport notarised.

If this is going to be an issue for you, get the whole passport notarised and send it to AHC. You still have time before you're allocated a case officer so nothing to get worried about 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Jimmy2014

Congrats to everyone who recently got their visas and CO allocation :eyebrows:

Hi Becky, I have a feeling that you are about to board the flight to Brisbane soon 

For online applicants, if you haven't done this already, I'd suggest changing the settings in "Manage alerts" section of the immi account and as soon as the status is changed online, it will trigger an alert to your email account. Not sure how effective it would be to be honest, but no harm in trying :blabla:


----------



## Subedi

Hey Sakshi and Meep, any update from you guys??? I haven't got any CO up to now.... good luck everyone...thanks/...


----------



## DOL20140124

Becky26 said:


> As mayank said, Australia is a label free country. You shouldn't have any issues travelling with just your grant letter along with your plane ticket as your visa is linked to your passport.
> When I first travelled to Australia on my student visa in 2008, I had no issues with just the grant letter. The authorities at the IGI New Delhi airport just swiped my passport for details and showed me the way to my gate.
> 
> I'm still getting a label once I get to Australia because I've never had once before
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thank Becky...I hope TIA, Kathmandu has upgraded their system. I'll ask around here but I think I'll get a lable too...either here or in Australia.


----------



## Surpreet kaur

hey becky n all
congratulations all for the visa grant and co allocATION after a long time,, 
hey becky what you upto. what is your status regarding your application progress, m waiting for a good news of ur visa darl,,,, 
kind regards
surpreet


----------



## VSydney

Just noticed below news on AHC website, See Visa and Immigration tab.

Friday 17 October 2014 - The visa office will close at 1pm due to an annual meeting. Calls will not be answered after this time. Business will commence as usual on Monday 20 October 2014.

Good luck to all January & prior applicants for their fastest visa approval


----------



## Jimmy2014

VSydney said:


> Just noticed below news on AHC website, See Visa and Immigration tab.
> 
> Friday 17 October 2014 - The visa office will close at 1pm due to an annual meeting. Calls will not be answered after this time. Business will commence as usual on Monday 20 October 2014.
> 
> Good luck to all January & prior applicants for their fastest visa approval



2.5 days of annual meeting and no work to be done for the rest of week


----------



## VSydney

It's only half a day of annual meeting. 

AHC working days are Monday to Friday. It always remains closed on Saturday & Sunday.

:fingerscrossed: Hoping to hear more visa grants by 1PM Friday :fingerscrossed:


----------



## human1234

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just got off the phone to AHC and the operator informed me that a senior case officer (code 103) was assigned to my application yesterday.
> Not sure how much longer the wait will be now.
> Good Luck to all!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky 
Do u know how to know the email address of other CO , I mean I want to sent an email to my senior co so can u help me for email , I remember u said earlier in forrum that just type name and surname of CO but I am confuse in it 
Or if any one in forrum have CODE 1 CO allocated to their application please forward me her email address by private message 


Human1234


----------



## human1234

human1234 said:


> Hi becky
> Do u know how to know the email address of other CO , I mean I want to sent an email to my senior co so can u help me for email , I remember u said earlier in forrum that just type name and surname of CO but I am confuse in it
> Or if any one in forrum have CODE 1 CO allocated to their application please forward me her email address by private message
> 
> 
> Human1234


Can someone helo me for this asap


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> Congrats to everyone who recently got their visas and CO allocation :eyebrows:
> 
> Hi Becky, I have a feeling that you are about to board the flight to Brisbane soon
> 
> For online applicants, if you haven't done this already, I'd suggest changing the settings in "Manage alerts" section of the immi account and as soon as the status is changed online, it will trigger an alert to your email account. Not sure how effective it would be to be honest, but no harm in trying :blabla:


Hey Jimmy,

Sorry about being AWOL today, had issues with the broadband all day, it just got fixed.

Thanks for the kind words, still no visa. The case officer told my husband the high commission was going to approve my visa by mid-October. I guess I should've known what she said was all BS. Been waiting for 16 months and she still doesn't feel like I've had enough pain that she is still making me wait 
I don't know what to do. 

Is AHC open tomorrow? 
Look forward to your reply. Don't see the end to this horrible nightmare I'm living.
Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> hey becky n all
> congratulations all for the visa grant and co allocATION after a long time,,
> hey becky what you upto. what is your status regarding your application progress, m waiting for a good news of ur visa darl,,,,
> kind regards
> surpreet


Still waiting. Mid-October has come and gone but still no visa.
Thanks for checking up on me, running out of patience and on the verge of setting these AHC operators right.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

VSydney said:


> Just noticed below news on AHC website, See Visa and Immigration tab.
> 
> Friday 17 October 2014 - The visa office will close at 1pm due to an annual meeting. Calls will not be answered after this time. Business will commence as usual on Monday 20 October 2014.
> 
> Good luck to all January & prior applicants for their fastest visa approval


Thank you for sharing such an important update with us VSydney!


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Hi becky
> Do u know how to know the email address of other CO , I mean I want to sent an email to my senior co so can u help me for email , I remember u said earlier in forrum that just type name and surname of CO but I am confuse in it
> Or if any one in forrum have CODE 1 CO allocated to their application please forward me her email address by private message
> 
> 
> Human1234


[email protected]
The format is the same for both case officer and senior case officers.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## GROV

*Pcc*

Hi All,

After applying for online visa.
Are you guys waiting for case officer to ask for PCC or going ahead yourself to complete the file by doing PCC in advance?

With online system you get a link to do Health check although case officer is not assigned yet. but we did Health check.


Anyone can help about when is the best time to do PCC will be grate. I have applied for VISA in May 2014


----------



## Becky26

GROV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After applying for online visa.
> Are you guys waiting for case officer to ask for PCC or going ahead yourself to complete the file by doing PCC in advance?
> 
> With online system you get a link to do Health check although case officer is not assigned yet. but we did Health check.
> 
> 
> Anyone can help about when is the best time to do PCC will be grate. I have applied for VISA in May 2014


You can upload your PCC if you have it as 5 months have already passed since you applied. Because the processing seems to be taking longer than it used to before, it is advised to wait for sometime before applying and submitting the PCC.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## GROV

Becky26 said:


> You can upload your PCC if you have it as 5 months have already passed since you applied. Because the processing seems to be taking longer than it used to before, it is advised to wait for sometime before applying and submitting the PCC.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks for the quick reply Becky.

i don't have it at the moment. So I am just considering whether I should do it now or wait few more months.

Cheers
GROV


----------



## Becky26

GROV said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Becky.
> 
> i don't have it at the moment. So I am just considering whether I should do it now or wait few more months.
> 
> Cheers
> GROV


No worries 
The case officer allocation IS taking a while at the moment, even if you apply for the PCC now, it should be fine for the next 12 months. 
Depends on you what you want to do 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Becky26 said:


> [email protected]
> The format is the same for both case officer and senior case officers.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Dry day for me , I emailed her but no reply
I can't bear it more but I also can't do anything 
I can't understand GOD'S negligence
:!
Human1234


----------



## smadaan

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum. Applied my spouse visa on March 12, 2014. Submitted all the documents during the file application. Medical done next month end after receiving email for medical with a hap id. I did not apply online. But after medical there is not a single update about my application. Can anybody let me know, did any march applicant get visa till now?


----------



## Jimmy2014

Becky26 said:


> Hey Jimmy,
> 
> Sorry about being AWOL today, had issues with the broadband all day, it just got fixed.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, still no visa. The case officer told my husband the high commission was going to approve my visa by mid-October. I guess I should've known what she said was all BS. Been waiting for 16 months and she still doesn't feel like I've had enough pain that she is still making me wait
> I don't know what to do.
> 
> Is AHC open tomorrow?
> Look forward to your reply. Don't see the end to this horrible nightmare I'm living.
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,

AHC is open till Friday 1.00pm. I misread the message before and thought it's going be close from Wednesday itself 

I am not too surprised by unprofessionalism AHC has demonstrated and I really feel for you and your husband who have been waiting for 16 months now and that too this is your 2nd partner visa application. Circumstances can be really hard sometimes but please don't loose hope 

My suggestion would be to get your husband to give her a call and ask her what's the delay. COs need to be held accountable if they do not give a proper/reasonable justification as to why grant decision is taking so long. 16 months of wait is just not funny. 

Take care


----------



## Aby1

human1234 said:


> Dry day for me , I emailed her but no reply
> I can't bear it more but I also can't do anything
> I can't understand GOD'S negligence
> :!
> Human1234


hi friend dont worry. you are gonna get it soon.. god is just testing your trust in him..


----------



## Maha240606

Guys,

I still didn get any call from my CO regarding my application... Its been a week since CO has been allocated.. IS this normal or wat to do regarding this? Can I ask the operator to connect to the CO and ask ?
Meep,

U got any call from ur CO??


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

smadaan said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum. Applied my spouse visa on March 12, 2014. Submitted all the documents during the file application. Medical done next month end after receiving email for medical with a hap id. I did not apply online. But after medical there is not a single update about my application. Can anybody let me know, did any march applicant get visa till now?


Hi, I am still waiting for assigning of my case worker - we submitted on Feb 27th 2014. From what has been said before, it is still the early January people that are being successful in getting their visas, so I have everything crossed for a case worker soon (too).

Good luck to you ... I will update when I hear anything so you have an idea of, if they go in order received, where you are in the lot of things :welcome:


----------



## smadaan

Thanks Sonakshi,
Well after all this, I can only hope to get my visa in December, if they grant visas in Dec. Otherwise, I've also heard that due to Christmas/New Year, the processing gets slower.
Is that true?
Just hoping to get my visa by end of this year.
Ã°ÂŸÂ˜Â*


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



smadaan said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum. Applied my spouse visa on March 12, 2014. Submitted all the documents during the file application. Medical done next month end after receiving email for medical with a hap id. I did not apply online. But after medical there is not a single update about my application. Can anybody let me know, did any march applicant get visa till now?


Hey smadaan,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per AHC New Delhi website case officer allocation is taking 30-31 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

But as per the SS trends, case officer allocation is taking roughly around 38-39 weeks since DOL, so you'll have to wait for a bit longer. 
Currently AHC is processing applications lodged in January 2014 in a chronological order.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> AHC is open till Friday 1.00pm. I misread the message before and thought it's going be close from Wednesday itself
> 
> I am not too surprised by unprofessionalism AHC has demonstrated and I really feel for you and your husband who have been waiting for 16 months now and that too this is your 2nd partner visa application. Circumstances can be really hard sometimes but please don't loose hope
> 
> My suggestion would be to get your husband to give her a call and ask her what's the delay. COs need to be held accountable if they do not give a proper/reasonable justification as to why grant decision is taking so long. 16 months of wait is just not funny.
> 
> Take care


Hey Jimmy,

Thanks for the reply. I just read it properly, AHC will resume work as usual on Monday October 20, 2014. I thought they were going to be closed on Monday but thank GOD they aren't.

Thanks for the encouraging words. Just not going to bother about the visa anymore. I can't do s%&t about it. Maybe if or when GOD will feel bad for me and my husband HE will grant us our visa. 
Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I still didn get any call from my CO regarding my application... Its been a week since CO has been allocated.. IS this normal or wat to do regarding this? Can I ask the operator to connect to the CO and ask ?
> Meep,
> 
> U got any call from ur CO??


You can call AHC if you want to find out why you haven't been contacted by your case officer as it's been a week since one was allocated to your application.
Please keep us updated. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Hi, I am still waiting for assigning of my case worker - we submitted on Feb 27th 2014. From what has been said before, it is still the early January people that are being successful in getting their visas, so I have everything crossed for a case worker soon (too).
> 
> Good luck to you ... I will update when I hear anything so you have an idea of, if they go in order received, where you are in the lot of things :welcome:


Hey Sonakshi,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling the SS Update Form. I have added your details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

smadaan said:


> Thanks Sonakshi,
> Well after all this, I can only hope to get my visa in December, if they grant visas in Dec. Otherwise, I've also heard that due to Christmas/New Year, the processing gets slower.
> Is that true?
> Just hoping to get my visa by end of this year.
> Ã°ÂŸÂ˜Â*


Yes, in December with Christmas and the holiday season the processing can get slower as case officers take time off. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Becky26 said:


> You can call AHC to find out why you haven't been contacted by your case officer as it's been a week since one was allocated to your application.
> Please keep us updated. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


I asked the AHC and they were like the CO has been allocated and normal processing time s 9-12 months and the CO can contact anytime if she needs any information.. U need to wait nu.. 

Really confused


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> I asked the AHC and they were like the CO has been allocated and normal processing time s 9-12 months and the CO can contact anytime if she needs any information.. U need to wait nu..
> 
> Really confused


Thanks for the update. I guess if all your paperwork has been uploaded to your ImmiAccount the case officer can just process the application and make a decision without requesting further documentation. As we all know, many January 2014 applicants got their visas without their files being placed in the final queue.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Guys any luck today?? AHC has been dry from tuesday


----------



## tejinder kaur

Hey everyone, I'm new on this forum. I've applied for partner visa to Australia in september 2013. Still waiting for visa. Really frustrating. Cant wait.


----------



## mithi1988

hello becky

how are you doing darling...when you gonna share a most awaited news ? sorry bit busy with settling my life in Australia. hope this wait end up now. i have a question please do suggest me if you have an idea. i want to pursue my studies , am i taken as a domestic student or international ? do i need to pay full fee like interna....student? please suggest if you know..

regards
mithi


----------



## mithi1988

Maha240606 said:


> Guys any luck today?? AHC has been dry from tuesday


hey maha

as i have read your post quickly i could understand you have been allocated a CO but havent contacted yet. this same happened to me when my co allocated to me on 2 july and he contacted me on 18 july so sometimes there are so many cases they are on working so it takes time.. so i suggest you to have patience and keep faith in god..dont be tensed...hope this will help

regards
mithi


----------



## mithi1988

tejinder kaur said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new on this forum. I've applied for partner visa to Australia in september 2013. Still waiting for visa. Really frustrating. Cant wait.


hey dear

welcome to forum
sad to know about your condition , it has been a year since you applied , i suggest you to call AHC tomorrow and ask reason for delay as standerd processing time is 12 months ..

regards,
mithi


----------



## Maha240606

mithi1988 said:


> hey maha
> 
> as i have read your post quickly i could understand you have been allocated a CO but havent contacted yet. this same happened to me when my co allocated to me on 2 july and he contacted me on 18 july so sometimes there are so many cases they are on working so it takes time.. so i suggest you to have patience and keep faith in god..dont be tensed...hope this will help
> 
> regards
> mithi


Ya ok mithi... But our anniversary is coming up next month and Im very much tensed if I could get my visa before that .. I really wish I cud be with my husband before that .. Fingers crossed..:fingerscrossed: Thanks for ur advice...


----------



## kage00

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum. My wife and I are living in France (she's French) we applied for her visa back in April 2014 (online). They say they sent a request for the medical and biometrics back in April (we never received the mail) so we thought we should just wait, we rang them last week about the visa to find out what is happening with it, she told us that we didn't reply about the medical/biometrics and we explained that we never received the email... anyway, long story short, we've done the medical and the biometrics last week and have uploaded all the recommended forms for both me (sponsor) and her (applicant) except for the 888 form we are waiting to get back from friends in Aus.
So I was wondering if our application will take 5 to 12 months starting from now (having just given all the forms and medical)? or is it 5 to 12 months starting from April when we lodged the online application?


----------



## tejinder kaur

hey dear

welcome to forum
sad to know about your condition , it has been a year since you applied , i suggest you to call AHC tomorrow and ask reason for delay as standerd processing time is 12 months ..

regards,
mithi[/QUOTE]
Hey mithi, thanx for replying dear. 
Yeah I called AHC. They have told me that your file sent for final decision. Now im just waiting. 
Actually I was in Australia from last 5 years as a student. Last year I came back. And applied for spouse visa. My husband is Australia born. 
The reason of delaying is that I gave my Indian pcc too late. In april they asked me for pcc. And I gt it in july 3rd. 
So hopefully ill gt my visa by end of the month. 
Thanks
Tejinder


----------



## Jump2Aus

Hi Becky & All,

We have received our grant on 14-Oct. DOL is 17-Jan.

CO was allocated to our file in 10-Oct. 

I don't have enough access to update Excel sheet.


----------



## VSydney

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi Becky & All,
> 
> We have received our grant on 14-Oct. DOL is 17-Jan.
> 
> CO was allocated to our file in 10-Oct.
> 
> I don't have enough access to update Excel sheet.


:second: Congratulations lane:


----------



## human1234

Hi becky
Did u called ahc n what did they said ...
Well u don't think we get any grants today 

Regards
Human


----------



## human1234

kage00 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. My wife and I are living in France (she's French) we applied for her visa back in April 2014 (online). They say they sent a request for the medical and biometrics back in April (we never received the mail) so we thought we should just wait, we rang them last week about the visa to find out what is happening with it, she told us that we didn't reply about the medical/biometrics and we explained that we never received the email... anyway, long story short, we've done the medical and the biometrics last week and have uploaded all the recommended forms for both me (sponsor) and her (applicant) except for the 888 form we are waiting to get back from friends in Aus.
> So I was wondering if our application will take 5 to 12 months starting from now (having just given all the forms and medical)? or is it 5 to 12 months starting from April when we lodged the online application?


Hi kage
Yeah the process time starts from the date of lodgement 

Regards human


----------



## ShilpaHK

Hi Online applicants,

Could anyone please confirm under which Evidence Type can I upload my Experience letter, pay slips, tax returns.

Also, the medicare card and passport size photo (Is it necessary to upload passport size photo for Sponsor?)...

Appreciate your assistance....

Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi Becky & All,
> 
> We have received our grant on 14-Oct. DOL is 17-Jan.
> 
> CO was allocated to our file in 10-Oct.
> 
> I don't have enough access to update Excel sheet.



lane: CONGRATS!! :juggle: 

That was a quick turnaround for the approval. Did they ask you for any extra evidence, like updated proof of contact, or just straight to it? Had you provided updated info along the way? Just curious so I can be prepared ... 

Well done!


----------



## MeeP

Maha240606 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I still didn get any call from my CO regarding my application... Its been a week since CO has been allocated.. IS this normal or wat to do regarding this? Can I ask the operator to connect to the CO and ask ?
> Meep,
> 
> 
> U got any call from ur CO??


Hi Maha..
Noone contacted us till now 
Planning to mail CO & see if she responds...


----------



## Maha240606

*Very bad*



MeeP said:


> Hi Maha..
> Noone contacted us till now
> Planning to mail CO & see if she responds...


Ya try mailin them today itself... Hope we get some reply... I think they are again doing the same with the online applicants


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Maha240606 said:


> Ya try mailin them today itself... Hope we get some reply... I think they are again doing the same with the online applicants


hey maha240606
hope you doing good, 
i have read ur posts,, what i can suggest uh is to email your CO directly dat u have told that by an operator that she is ur case officer and u were waiting her to contact you... she was my second CO and m sending you her correct name in a private message and her email id.. 
hope this will help 
regards
surpreet


----------



## Maha240606

Surpreet kaur said:


> hey maha240606
> hope you doing good,
> i have read ur posts,, what i can suggest uh is to email your CO directly dat u have told that by an operator that she is ur case officer and u were waiting her to contact you... she was my second CO and m sending you her correct name in a private message and her email id..
> hope this will help
> regards
> surpreet


Hi, 

Thanks for ur advice Surpreet . But im processing via a migration agent and the authorised email id given in the application was my migration agents email id. So is it fine if I mail her regarding it?? directly? Will she respond?? 

Regards, 


Maha


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Maha240606 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for ur advice Surpreet . But im processing via a migration agent and the authorised email id given in the application was my migration agents email id. So is it fine if I mail her regarding it?? directly? Will she respond??
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Maha


yeah man
u need not to worry about this,, just email here and she will reply you coz whenever i emailed her she replied me every time..


----------



## Maha240606

Surpreet kaur said:


> yeah man
> u need not to worry about this,, just email here and she will reply you coz whenever i emailed her she replied me every time..


Ya ok thanks surpreet.. Will surely do it and let u know if I get any update!!!


----------



## heena1234

smadaan said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum. Applied my spouse visa on March 12, 2014. Submitted all the documents during the file application. Medical done next month end after receiving email for medical with a hap id. I did not apply online. But after medical there is not a single update about my application. Can anybody let me know, did any march applicant get visa till now?


hiii...
I hv also logged my application on march 10 ,2014..... no CO allocated yet


----------



## 496402-dron

Pls help this girl 

Family violence visa - Partner Visas - Australian Visa Forum


----------



## Becky26

*All My Prayers Have Finally Been Answered!!!!!!*

*Hey All!!!

Guess what??? I got my visa approved yesterday afternoon!!!! arty:arty:arty:arty:
I can't believe it, finally my husband and I won this battle, although it did take us over 16 months  Feel soooooo happy and excited that GOD heard my prayers and gave me my visa before my birthday  So excited to be with my husband for my 25th birthday, best present ever!!!!!

Huge thank you to all those who have been supporting me throughout this horrible journey when I was about to give up and motivating me all the way, providing me valuable information on the paperwork that needed to be done for and during the visa application processing.
I don't know what I would've done without you all, you know who you are. Thank you so very much! God Bless you all and hang in there, the feeling of holding your visa grant letter and the excitement of seeing your partner is something that cannot be compared to anything you have or will experience in your life.
Good Luck!! And please share the good news with us.

P.S.- I will be needing some help with maintaining the SS  Look forward to hearing from some volunteers, Thanks!

Many Thanks! :hug:
Becky*


----------



## mayankue2

Hey Shilpa, 
You can upload these documents under "Evidence of Personal Financial status". You dont really need to upload medicare card as long as you upload your Australian Passport/ citizenship certificate or Permanent residency visa. But if you really have to that you can do it under "Evidence of Australian permanent residency". Sponsor does not need to upload any passport size photo. But if u want to, there is an option called "photograph-passport" or "photograph-other".
Hope that helps
Mayank



ShilpaHK said:


> Hi Online applicants,
> 
> Could anyone please confirm under which Evidence Type can I upload my Experience letter, pay slips, tax returns.
> 
> Also, the medicare card and passport size photo (Is it necessary to upload passport size photo for Sponsor?)...
> 
> Appreciate your assistance....
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shilpa


----------



## 496402-dron

Many congratulations becky . 
Wish you happy birthday in advance. 
Have a great Australian life ahead.


----------



## mayankue2

Many Congratulations Becky. Finally after long wait, you got what you were waiting for so eagerly. All of expats are happy for you. Have a great life with your husband back in Australia. Good luck.

Mayank


Becky26 said:


> *Hey All!!!
> 
> Guess what??? I got my visa approved yesterday afternoon!!!! arty:arty:arty:arty:
> I can't believe it, finally my husband and I won this battle, although it did take us over 16 months  Feel soooooo happy and excited that GOD heard my prayers and gave me my visa before my birthday  So excited to be with my husband for my 25th birthday, best present ever!!!!!
> 
> Huge thank you to all those who have been supporting me throughout this horrible journey when I was about to give up and motivating me all the way, providing me valuable information on the paperwork that needed to be done for and during the visa application processing.
> I don't know what I would've done without you all, you know who you are. Thank you so very much! God Bless you all and hang in there, the feeling of holding your visa grant letter and the excitement of seeing your partner is something that cannot be compared to anything you have or will experience in your life.
> Good Luck!! And please share the good news with us.
> 
> P.S.- I will be needing some help with maintaining the SS  Look forward to hearing from some volunteers, Thanks!
> 
> Many Thanks! :hug:
> Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



tejinder kaur said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new on this forum. I've applied for partner visa to Australia in september 2013. Still waiting for visa. Really frustrating. Cant wait.


Hey tejinder kaur,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hello becky
> 
> how are you doing darling...when you gonna share a most awaited news ? sorry bit busy with settling my life in Australia. hope this wait end up now. i have a question please do suggest me if you have an idea. i want to pursue my studies , am i taken as a domestic student or international ? do i need to pay full fee like interna....student? please suggest if you know..
> 
> regards
> mithi


Hey Mithi! 

Thanks for keeping a check on me even after you got your visa. Very kind of you. I got it yesterday after!!! So so happy and feel on cloud number 9 
The only problem right now, is that my luggage is 30kg overweight...LOL
Flying to Australia on Sunday October 19th 

Hope you're doing well  Have a great weekend 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

kage00 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. My wife and I are living in France (she's French) we applied for her visa back in April 2014 (online). They say they sent a request for the medical and biometrics back in April (we never received the mail) so we thought we should just wait, we rang them last week about the visa to find out what is happening with it, she told us that we didn't reply about the medical/biometrics and we explained that we never received the email... anyway, long story short, we've done the medical and the biometrics last week and have uploaded all the recommended forms for both me (sponsor) and her (applicant) except for the 888 form we are waiting to get back from friends in Aus.
> So I was wondering if our application will take 5 to 12 months starting from now (having just given all the forms and medical)? or is it 5 to 12 months starting from April when we lodged the online application?


Hey kage00,

This thread is for applicants who have applied for the partner visa to the AHC New Delhi.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Jump2Aus said:


> Hi Becky & All,
> 
> We have received our grant on 14-Oct. DOL is 17-Jan.
> 
> CO was allocated to our file in 10-Oct.
> 
> I don't have enough access to update Excel sheet.


*Many Many Congratulations!!!!
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life together with your partner in Australia!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :dance::dance::dance::dance:

Can you please fill the SS Update Form with your case officer details and DOQ. Below is the link to the form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Wish you a safe flight to Australia! Thanks for updating us. Have a great weekend!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

:juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:

lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane:

CONGRATS BECKY

That's fantastic news

I am not really computer savvy but don't want to see the SS go unupdated because this is my new found thread of encouragement for the wait

Happy to help if I can ....

Happy travels and that was a quick flight bookings

Glad to see it all worked out in the end ... HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :spit:


----------



## Sharmaabhi

*Finally the moment for which all were waiting!!!*



Becky26 said:


> *Hey All!!!
> 
> Guess what??? I got my visa approved yesterday afternoon!!!! arty:arty:arty:arty:
> I can't believe it, finally my husband and I won this battle, although it did take us over 16 months  Feel soooooo happy and excited that GOD heard my prayers and gave me my visa before my birthday  So excited to be with my husband for my 25th birthday, best present ever!!!!!
> 
> Huge thank you to all those who have been supporting me throughout this horrible journey when I was about to give up and motivating me all the way, providing me valuable information on the paperwork that needed to be done for and during the visa application processing.
> I don't know what I would've done without you all, you know who you are. Thank you so very much! God Bless you all and hang in there, the feeling of holding your visa grant letter and the excitement of seeing your partner is something that cannot be compared to anything you have or will experience in your life.
> Good Luck!! And please share the good news with us.
> 
> P.S.- I will be needing some help with maintaining the SS  Look forward to hearing from some volunteers, Thanks!
> 
> Many Thanks! :hug:
> Becky*


Hi Becky,

Many many many many congratulationssssssssssssssssssssssssss..............
Finally you said the words we all were waiting to hear from you. I am extremely glad to hear the good news.
May God bless you and your family and have a great life ahead. 

Enjoy in your Aussie dreamland.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## zahon

Becky26 said:


> *Hey All!!!
> 
> Guess what??? I got my visa approved yesterday afternoon!!!! arty:arty:arty:arty:
> I can't believe it, finally my husband and I won this battle, although it did take us over 16 months  Feel soooooo happy and excited that GOD heard my prayers and gave me my visa before my birthday  So excited to be with my husband for my 25th birthday, best present ever!!!!!
> 
> Huge thank you to all those who have been supporting me throughout this horrible journey when I was about to give up and motivating me all the way, providing me valuable information on the paperwork that needed to be done for and during the visa application processing.
> I don't know what I would've done without you all, you know who you are. Thank you so very much! God Bless you all and hang in there, the feeling of holding your visa grant letter and the excitement of seeing your partner is something that cannot be compared to anything you have or will experience in your life.
> Good Luck!! And please share the good news with us.
> 
> P.S.- I will be needing some help with maintaining the SS  Look forward to hearing from some volunteers, Thanks!
> 
> Many Thanks! :hug:
> Becky*


awesome news becky. Very pleased for you.

Have an awesome birthday and be blessed.


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Hi becky
> Did u called ahc n what did they said ...
> Well u don't think we get any grants today
> 
> Regards
> Human


Hey human,

I had to call AHC 3 times yesterday and email the senior case officer once. On the third call, the operator informed me that the SCO has sent me a notification i.e. the visa around 3:45PM.
Hope this helps. Please do keep us updated.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!!
> 
> Guess what??? I got my visa approved yesterday afternoon!!!! arty:arty:arty:arty:
> I can't believe it, finally my husband and I won this battle, although it did take us over 16 months  Feel soooooo happy and excited that GOD heard my prayers and gave me my visa before my birthday  So excited to be with my husband for my 25th birthday, best present ever!!!!!
> 
> Huge thank you to all those who have been supporting me throughout this horrible journey when I was about to give up and motivating me all the way, providing me valuable information on the paperwork that needed to be done for and during the visa application processing.
> I don't know what I would've done without you all, you know who you are. Thank you so very much! God Bless you all and hang in there, the feeling of holding your visa grant letter and the excitement of seeing your partner is something that cannot be compared to anything you have or will experience in your life.
> Good Luck!! And please share the good news with us.
> 
> P.S.- I will be needing some help with maintaining the SS  Look forward to hearing from some volunteers, Thanks!
> 
> Many Thanks! :hug:
> Becky


Woo hoo that's just an awesome news Becky very happy for you  congratulations


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Many congratulations becky .
> Wish you happy birthday in advance.
> Have a great Australian life ahead.


Thanks dron!! 
Oh! The grant letter still has my old Australian address even after I sent a form 929 to update it  AHC at it's best...LOL
Good Luck to you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sharmaabhi

*Congratulations...*



Becky26 said:


> *Hey All!!!
> 
> Guess what??? I got my visa approved yesterday afternoon!!!! arty:arty:arty:arty:
> I can't believe it, finally my husband and I won this battle, although it did take us over 16 months  Feel soooooo happy and excited that GOD heard my prayers and gave me my visa before my birthday  So excited to be with my husband for my 25th birthday, best present ever!!!!!
> 
> Huge thank you to all those who have been supporting me throughout this horrible journey when I was about to give up and motivating me all the way, providing me valuable information on the paperwork that needed to be done for and during the visa application processing.
> I don't know what I would've done without you all, you know who you are. Thank you so very much! God Bless you all and hang in there, the feeling of holding your visa grant letter and the excitement of seeing your partner is something that cannot be compared to anything you have or will experience in your life.
> Good Luck!! And please share the good news with us.
> 
> P.S.- I will be needing some help with maintaining the SS  Look forward to hearing from some volunteers, Thanks!
> 
> Many Thanks! :hug:
> Becky*


*Hi Becky,

Now in your style...

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!

Many Many Congratulations!!!!
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life together with your partner in Australia!

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Wish you a safe flight to Australia! Thanks for updating us. Have a great weekend!

Best Wishes,
Abhi*


----------



## Becky26

mayankue2 said:


> Many Congratulations Becky. Finally after long wait, you got what you were waiting for so eagerly. All of expats are happy for you. Have a great life with your husband back in Australia. Good luck.
> 
> Mayank


Thanks Mayank!! 
Very relieved and so excited to see my husband after almost 12 months. Thanks for all your help and support. Good Luck and please do keep us updated with your processing 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mayankue2

Well i think you have been the biggest support to all expats, so thanks to you. and i sure will update everyone when there is any movement in my application.

Thanks
Mayank


Becky26 said:


> Thanks Mayank!!
> Very relieved and so excited to see my husband after almost 12 months. Thanks for all your help and support. Good Luck and please do keep us updated with your processing
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## VaibhavK

*Congrats to Becky*

Hi Becky,

Before you get busy into preparations and shift your focus on Australia I would like to congratulate you. I am thankful to you for all the useful information that you have shared. 

All the best to you . God Bless!!

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## desai369

*Congrats Becky*

Hello Becky,

I dont know if you remember me but yes I cannot forget your help you provided me and all other forum members.After one month I just came to check forum if you got visa or not But yes finally God heard your prayers and I am very happy seeing this news that finally you got your visa.Congratulations and a very happy birthday in advance.

Welcome to Australia 

Kind Regards

Chirag


----------



## Becky26

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:
> 
> lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane:
> 
> CONGRATS BECKY
> 
> That's fantastic news
> 
> I am not really computer savvy but don't want to see the SS go unupdated because this is my new found thread of encouragement for the wait
> 
> Happy to help if I can ....
> 
> Happy travels and that was a quick flight bookings
> 
> Glad to see it all worked out in the end ... HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :spit:


Thanks so much Sonakshi!!! I won't be available during the weekend with packing and I'm flying on Sunday, my parents are going crazy with shopping and packing...LOL
Luggage has gone 30kg over the limit....haha! 

Yeah, as soon as I got the news on the phone that the SCO granted my visa, I literally ran to thomas cook to book my ticket....haha! 
If you don't mind I'll get back to you about the SS help thing. It doesn't need one to be computer savy, everything is very simple and easy to work with. Once I get to Australia, I'll message you  Thanks a lot!

Good Luck and hang in there, AHC is working; happy days shouldn't be too far away.
Thanks again!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Many many many many congratulationssssssssssssssssssssssssss..............
> Finally you said the words we all were waiting to hear from you. I am extremely glad to hear the good news.
> May God bless you and your family and have a great life ahead.
> 
> Enjoy in your Aussie dreamland.
> 
> Regards
> Abhi


Thanks so much Abhi!  
I have been waiting to share my happy news with you all for so long and finally the golden email came through yesterday afternoon  
Thank you for your kind wishes, I hope you get your visa on time 
Have a great weekend!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

zahon said:


> awesome news becky. Very pleased for you.
> 
> Have an awesome birthday and be blessed.


Thanks zahon!
Good Luck and wish you a timely grant 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Woo hoo that's just an awesome news Becky very happy for you  congratulations


Thank you studkabir, wish you a timely grant! 
Good luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dazzy

Congratulations Becky.... So happy for u ... Have a safe flight nd happy journey.

Regards
Dazzy


----------



## Becky26

Sharmaabhi said:


> *Hi Becky,
> 
> Now in your style...
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Many Many Congratulations!!!!
> Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life together with your partner in Australia!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wish you a safe flight to Australia! Thanks for updating us. Have a great weekend!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Abhi*


Ahahaha!! Thanks again!   :nod:


----------



## Becky26

mayankue2 said:


> Well i think you have been the biggest support to all expats, so thanks to you. and i sure will update everyone when there is any movement in my application.
> 
> Thanks
> Mayank


Thanks Mayank! Happy to be of help to everyone, made me happy 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

VaibhavK said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Before you get busy into preparations and shift your focus on Australia I would like to congratulate you. I am thankful to you for all the useful information that you have shared.
> 
> All the best to you . God Bless!!
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


Thank you Vaibhav!  Happy to help  I'll try to be around as much as I can 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

desai369 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> I dont know if you remember me but yes I cannot forget your help you provided me and all other forum members.After one month I just came to check forum if you got visa or not But yes finally God heard your prayers and I am very happy seeing this news that finally you got your visa.Congratulations and a very happy birthday in advance.
> 
> Welcome to Australia
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Chirag


Hey Chirag 

Thank you so much for your kind words, I appreciate you keeping a check on me, I feel so loved  Indeed GOD heard all my prayers. Also gonna mention that HE did test my patience during this entire time but I'm glad I passed the test.

Having the onshore partner visa rejected and then applying for the 309 without an agent was a challenge but the reason why our first application was rejected was due to the lack of evidence proving our relationship.
So this file was 600 pages of evidence. Glad to have won this battle 

Good Luck to you and wish you a timely grant!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Subedi

Hey Becky,
hip hip hurray, many congrats for your visa grant... have a nice flight... wish you a great reunion...


Subedi


----------



## mithu93ku

*Congrats Becky26*


----------



## DOL20140124

Hey Becky... Congratulations and wishing you all the best and a very happy birthday..


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> Hey Becky,
> hip hip hurray, many congrats for your visa grant... have a nice flight... wish you a great reunion...
> 
> 
> Subedi


Thank you Subedi 
Good Luck to you and wish you a timely grant! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Jimmy2014

Congtratssssssssss 

Hope u have a great life on Brisvegas


----------



## Maha240606

Hey Becky, 

All the very best for a great future and lots of hugs dear.. Congrats... Sooooooo happy for u.. Great news over the weekend!!!


----------



## Becky26

mithu93ku said:


> *Congrats Becky26*


Thanks mithu!


----------



## netgnus

Congrats becky :d


----------



## Becky26

DOL20140124 said:


> Hey Becky... Congratulations and wishing you all the best and a very happy birthday..


Thank you DOL20140124! Good luck and wish you a timely grant!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

netgnus said:


> Congrats becky :d


Thanks netgnus


----------



## Becky26

heena1234 said:


> hiii... becky...
> tons of congratulations to u....
> I would request u to plz keep on updating us with all information ....
> u r really vry supportive..
> best of luck


Thank you heena1234. As I said, I will try my best to come online and help you guys out but it'll be difficult for me to be as regular as I have been during that past 16 months. I hope you'll understand, although I will make sure someone else takes over the responsibilities of helping the members and updating the SS.

Thank you for the kind words. Good luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Jimmy2014 said:


> Congtratssssssssss
> 
> Hope u have a great life on Brisvegas


Thanks Jimmy!  Wish you a timely grant.
Good luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> All the very best for a great future and lots of hugs dear.. Congrats... Sooooooo happy for u.. Great news over the weekend!!!


Thanks a lot Maha240606. I hope your's comes soon too 
Praying for all who are waiting ray: Please do share when the good news comes.
Good Luck! Waiting for the happy news!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!!
> 
> Guess what??? I got my visa approved yesterday afternoon!!!! arty:arty:arty:arty:
> I can't believe it, finally my husband and I won this battle, although it did take us over 16 months  Feel soooooo happy and excited that GOD heard my prayers and gave me my visa before my birthday  So excited to be with my husband for my 25th birthday, best present ever!!!!!
> 
> Huge thank you to all those who have been supporting me throughout this horrible journey when I was about to give up and motivating me all the way, providing me valuable information on the paperwork that needed to be done for and during the visa application processing.
> I don't know what I would've done without you all, you know who you are. Thank you so very much! God Bless you all and hang in there, the feeling of holding your visa grant letter and the excitement of seeing your partner is something that cannot be compared to anything you have or will experience in your life.
> Good Luck!! And please share the good news with us.
> 
> P.S.- I will be needing some help with maintaining the SS  Look forward to hearing from some volunteers, Thanks!
> 
> Many Thanks! :hug:
> Becky


Congrats becky 
I think whole forrum will be happy for you ... enjoy the moment and best wishes for your life ahead

Hopefully I will mine one too n my wait of 2 years and 11 months will also over soon to step n live in australia
Kind regards
Human1234


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Congrats becky
> I think whole forrum will be happy for you ... enjoy the moment and best wishes for your life ahead
> 
> Hopefully I will mine one too n my wait of 2 years and 11 months will also over soon to step n live in australia
> Kind regards
> Human1234


Thanks for the good wishes Human! I hope and pray that you get your visa soon too. Good Luck and keep us updated  Next week could be your week 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Updated Prediction List*

*UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*
*SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
rohanMT--------------------60----------------------------311
KG_AUS--------------------52----------------------------285 lane:
Human1234-----------------44----------------------------313
asiddiqui--------------------N/A--------------------------274 lane:
Becky26--------------------15----------------------------451 lane:


Finally!!! I'm green too...haha! 3 gone, 2 more to go. 
Good Luck to all waiting  Please do keep us updated 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

many 
many congrats becky ...huraahhhh.. party time................happy reunioun, ahh wait ended.


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> many
> many congrats becky ...huraahhhh.. party time................happy reunioun, ahh wait ended.


Thanks mithi!!


----------



## mithi1988

tejinder kaur said:


> hey dear
> 
> welcome to forum
> sad to know about your condition , it has been a year since you applied , i suggest you to call AHC tomorrow and ask reason for delay as standerd processing time is 12 months ..
> 
> regards,
> mithi


Hey mithi, thanx for replying dear. 
Yeah I called AHC. They have told me that your file sent for final decision. Now im just waiting. 
Actually I was in Australia from last 5 years as a student. Last year I came back. And applied for spouse visa. My husband is Australia born. 
The reason of delaying is that I gave my Indian pcc too late. In april they asked me for pcc. And I gt it in july 3rd. 
So hopefully ill gt my visa by end of the month. 
Thanks
Tejinder[/QUOTE]

hey tejinder

well this is something you have to do timely but no worries, as you know the complications of your case already so it will take time to get visa, my advise to keep calling and emailing to your CO so you can know what is the status of your case. in some cases it takes time to get result. ohh if they have sent your file no worries in 1-2 month time you goona get your visa. keep faith in god.

regards,
mithi


----------



## Hr2211

Hi Becky, Congratulations..... Good to see u green.... Wish you all happiness ..... Have a safe flight.... 

Have fun,
Regards,
Hiral:second:



Becky26 said:


> *UPDATED PREDICTION LIST​*
> *SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL*
> rohanMT--------------------60----------------------------311
> KG_AUS--------------------52----------------------------285 lane:
> Human1234-----------------44----------------------------313
> asiddiqui--------------------N/A--------------------------274 lane:
> Becky26--------------------15----------------------------451 lane:
> 
> 
> Finally!!! I'm green too...haha! 3 gone, 2 more to go.
> Good Luck to all waiting  Please do keep us updated
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## RohanMT

Wowwwwww.... Time to celebrate  
Dear Becky Congratulations on getting your visa approved. I know it was a huge hassle, I am happy it is all over. )
Hope next week will b ours LOL


----------



## saras712

Many Congrets. ...finally battle won by Becky the great


----------



## aussi14

Hey Becky 
Heartiest congratulations to you. Wish you all the happiness . Have a safe flight . Good luck for your future . 
Have fun .


----------



## robinpriya4ever

Many Many congrats to you and your husband ...soooo happyyyyyy for you Becky ..Wish you a happy reunion with your better half .....ððð


----------



## Arvi_krish

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!!
> 
> Guess what??? I got my visa approved yesterday afternoon!!!! arty:arty:arty:arty:
> I can't believe it, finally my husband and I won this battle, although it did take us over 16 months  Feel soooooo happy and excited that GOD heard my prayers and gave me my visa before my birthday  So excited to be with my husband for my 25th birthday, best present ever!!!!!
> 
> Huge thank you to all those who have been supporting me throughout this horrible journey when I was about to give up and motivating me all the way, providing me valuable information on the paperwork that needed to be done for and during the visa application processing.
> I don't know what I would've done without you all, you know who you are. Thank you so very much! God Bless you all and hang in there, the feeling of holding your visa grant letter and the excitement of seeing your partner is something that cannot be compared to anything you have or will experience in your life.
> Good Luck!! And please share the good news with us.
> 
> P.S.- I will be needing some help with maintaining the SS  Look forward to hearing from some volunteers, Thanks!
> 
> Many Thanks! :hug:
> Becky


Hi becky,

My heartiest congratulations to u. I think its celebration time in the forum for ur visa

Arvi_krish


----------



## nectar_s

Hi Becky,

It is a great news to hear .You would not believe i open frequently this thread just to see when you would share this good news. You have won a great battle and you deserve this great gift. My hearty congratulations. 

Keep up your momentum and enjoy !


----------



## Sushy

*Congratulation Becky*

*Hiiiii, I am so so happy for you Becky, congratulations. God Bless You... Thanks for all the help.. Feeling excited to see you settled in Oz... And Happy B'day in advance. Yes this is your best B'day gift ever .. 

Love Sushy...*


----------



## Becky26

Hr2211 said:


> Hi Becky, Congratulations..... Good to see u green.... Wish you all happiness ..... Have a safe flight....
> 
> Have fun,
> Regards,
> Hiral:second:


Thanks so much Hiral  Thank you for your kind words and I wish you a timely grant, pray that no one ever goes through the kind of wait my husband and I went through during the 16 plus months of the nightmare 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

RohanMT said:


> Wowwwwww.... Time to celebrate
> Dear Becky Congratulations on getting your visa approved. I know it was a huge hassle, I am happy it is all over. )
> Hope next week will b ours LOL


Indeed time to celebrate!! :dance::dance: :nod::nod:
Thanks so much for your kind words and continuous encouragement.
Good Luck to you and wish you a timely grant!

AMEN!! I hope all those waiting get their visa soon ray:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

saras712 said:


> Many Congrets. ...finally battle won by Becky the great


Thanks Saras!! You've been a great help and support during my entire processing and I would like to thank from the bottom of my heart. Feels great to know that I'll be seeing my husband soon 
Hope you and the Mrs are doing well 
Have a relaxing weekend.

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Becky26

aussi14 said:


> Hey Becky
> Heartiest congratulations to you. Wish you all the happiness . Have a safe flight . Good luck for your future .
> Have fun .


Thanks aussie14 
Good Luck to you and wish you a timely grant :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

robinpriya4ever said:


> Many Many congrats to you and your husband ...soooo happyyyyyy for you Becky ..Wish you a happy reunion with your better half .....ððð


Thank you robin!!!!  for your kind wishes and keeping a check on my progressing.
Hope you're doing well. Take Care!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi becky,
> 
> My heartiest congratulations to u. I think its celebration time in the forum for ur visa
> 
> Arvi_krish


Haha!  Thanks Ariv_krish!  Good Luck to you for your visa.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

nectar_s said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> It is a great news to hear .You would not believe i open frequently this thread just to see when you would share this good news. You have won a great battle and you deserve this great gift. My hearty congratulations.
> 
> Keep up your momentum and enjoy !


Thanks nectar_s. Good luck to you.
Wish you a timely grant 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hiiiii, I am so so happy for you Becky, congratulations. God Bless You... Thanks for all the help.. Feeling excited to see you settled in Oz... And Happy B'day in advance. Yes this is your best B'day gift ever ..
> 
> Love Sushy...*


Hey Sushy!! 

Thanks so much for your kind words and wishes. Happy to help everyone. I'm very excited myself to finally be able to start a normal life again with my husband 
Good Luck to you and I wish you get your's on time. Please do keep us updated 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MeeP

Becky26 said:


> *Hey All!!!
> 
> Guess what??? I got my visa approved yesterday afternoon!!!! arty:arty:arty:arty:
> I can't believe it, finally my husband and I won this battle, although it did take us over 16 months  Feel soooooo happy and excited that GOD heard my prayers and gave me my visa before my birthday  So excited to be with my husband for my 25th birthday, best present ever!!!!!
> 
> Huge thank you to all those who have been supporting me throughout this horrible journey when I was about to give up and motivating me all the way, providing me valuable information on the paperwork that needed to be done for and during the visa application processing.
> I don't know what I would've done without you all, you know who you are. Thank you so very much! God Bless you all and hang in there, the feeling of holding your visa grant letter and the excitement of seeing your partner is something that cannot be compared to anything you have or will experience in your life.
> Good Luck!! And please share the good news with us.
> 
> P.S.- I will be needing some help with maintaining the SS  Look forward to hearing from some volunteers, Thanks!
> 
> Many Thanks! :hug:
> Becky*



Great News Becky... Congrats u great Warrior...  Happy 4 u  
Happy Reunion.....lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Bluee

Congrats Becky... 

Finally... Finally.... Got it..

Good luck for ur life ahead..

Regards,
Blues


----------



## Bluee

Hi Maha..

Any update from u.. What's happening with online cases??? 

I am not seeing any update in the forum..

Did any one who applied after 9th Jan received grant??

Plz update.. Wait is really killing...

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Bluee said:


> Hi Maha..
> 
> Any update from u.. What's happening with online cases???
> 
> I am not seeing any update in the forum..
> 
> Did any one who applied after 9th Jan received grant??
> 
> Plz update.. Wait is really killing...
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee



Yes please, if everyone can update if anything has happened with their cases (and, yes, I am watching the online apps too) ... I realise I still have a long wait, no doubt, being a 27/2 submission - but with updates it definitely makes the waiting more bearable - and we can celebrate your movements along the process :juggle:


----------



## Maha240606

Bluee said:


> Hi Maha..
> 
> Any update from u.. What's happening with online cases???
> 
> I am not seeing any update in the forum..
> 
> Did any one who applied after 9th Jan received grant??
> 
> Plz update.. Wait is really killing...
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


Hi Blue,

No updates from me yet.. Im planning to mail my CO regarding my case tomorrow. Hopeful to receive something positive tomorrow!!


----------



## zahin_13200

Hello All,
I have put my spouse's file on 19th Jan online application. Medical was requested in mid feb. We have provided them asap. After that there is no movement in my spouse's file... people are getting visa who has put after my i lodge my file. we have plan our wedding date on 28th nov and soon after that she is coming with me on visitor visa. there is now 5 weeks to go for our marriage and i dont see any light on January online applicants... Can you all advise what to do i m already passed my 39th week.... im planning to call AHC today as hope this new week bring some hopes to all... please suggest i m bit tensed and worried.... 

@becky congrats you are the legend... i hope i can have patience like you...


----------



## Aby1

hi Becky.. finally god answered your prayers.. congrats for the visa grand.


----------



## studkabir

Bluee said:


> Hi Maha..
> 
> Any update from u.. What's happening with online cases???
> 
> I am not seeing any update in the forum..
> 
> Did any one who applied after 9th Jan received grant??
> 
> Plz update.. Wait is really killing...
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


Hi Bluee,

My DOL is 14/01/2014 online application, i still don't have an case officer assigned to my file, i spoke to AHC operator last week and they said by this week a case officer will be assigned but until now i have not heard anything from them. I dont know whats happening with the online applications why they are getting delayed so much. 

Sakshi and Dip8 please provide any updates as we haven't heard anything from you'll for quite sometime now, your DOL is 09/01/14 and 10/01/2014.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## asiddiqui

Becky26 said:


> *Hey All!!!
> 
> Guess what??? I got my visa approved yesterday afternoon!!!! arty:arty:arty:arty:
> I can't believe it, finally my husband and I won this battle, although it did take us over 16 months  Feel soooooo happy and excited that GOD heard my prayers and gave me my visa before my birthday  So excited to be with my husband for my 25th birthday, best present ever!!!!!
> 
> Huge thank you to all those who have been supporting me throughout this horrible journey when I was about to give up and motivating me all the way, providing me valuable information on the paperwork that needed to be done for and during the visa application processing.
> I don't know what I would've done without you all, you know who you are. Thank you so very much! God Bless you all and hang in there, the feeling of holding your visa grant letter and the excitement of seeing your partner is something that cannot be compared to anything you have or will experience in your life.
> Good Luck!! And please share the good news with us.
> 
> P.S.- I will be needing some help with maintaining the SS  Look forward to hearing from some volunteers, Thanks!
> 
> Many Thanks! :hug:
> Becky*






Finallllyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!

Congrants Becky......

May Almighty Bless with all that you deserve......

:lalala: Welcome To Australia :lalala:

We wish you a very happy and blessed life ahead....

Ali Siddiqui


----------



## gbhatia7

Hi,
Can anybody please share the template of invitation letter from australia. I want to call my wife on tourist visa for 6 months.
I am getting married in November and will be applying spouse visa and tourist visa together.

Since, spouse visa is taking 36 weeks of time for CO allocation, i am looking forward to apply a longer duration tourist visa.

Can anybody please provide a sample invitation letter. Also, provide a sample of covering letter that needs to be submitted by my spouse who is in india.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## tejinder kaur

Heyy becky,
Congratulations dear! Really happy for you! 
God bless ya!
Have a great life ahead!


----------



## gbhatia7

Mcpot said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I have applied for my wife's visa subclass 309 on the 24th of February. She came to Australia on tourist visa in March and stayed for about 6months.
> 
> I haven't kept a record of our phone calls from when she is in India. Can u please let me know if it is mandatory to keep record of the conversations when the partner is living in another country.
> 
> *** Hopefully we get more approvals this week and they start processing Feb applicants soon


Hi,
Can you please share the sample invitation letter and covering kletter for 6 months tourist visa.


----------



## man86

Congrats Becky.. Happy for you. 




Becky26 said:


> *Hey All!!!
> 
> Guess what??? I got my visa approved yesterday afternoon!!!! arty:arty:arty:arty:
> I can't believe it, finally my husband and I won this battle, although it did take us over 16 months  Feel soooooo happy and excited that GOD heard my prayers and gave me my visa before my birthday  So excited to be with my husband for my 25th birthday, best present ever!!!!!
> 
> Huge thank you to all those who have been supporting me throughout this horrible journey when I was about to give up and motivating me all the way, providing me valuable information on the paperwork that needed to be done for and during the visa application processing.
> I don't know what I would've done without you all, you know who you are. Thank you so very much! God Bless you all and hang in there, the feeling of holding your visa grant letter and the excitement of seeing your partner is something that cannot be compared to anything you have or will experience in your life.
> Good Luck!! And please share the good news with us.
> 
> P.S.- I will be needing some help with maintaining the SS  Look forward to hearing from some volunteers, Thanks!
> 
> Many Thanks! :hug:
> Becky*


----------



## Maha240606

Guys, 

I mailed my CO regarding what's happening with my application and received a reply sayin that she is yet to assess the application and will get back to me when she does and when she needs any further information from me. 

MeeP, 

Any luck from ur side???


----------



## human1234

Hi friends

I emailed my SCO about 10 times in last week but no reply moreover operators just says that she is assessing it
My PCCs n medical is expired with in 10 days whuch also include holidays
VERY STRESSED n seriously dobt know what to do

Human1234


----------



## Subedi

Maha240606 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I mailed my CO regarding what's happening with my application and received a reply sayin that she is yet to assess the application and will get back to me when she does and when she needs any further information from me.
> 
> MeeP,
> 
> Any luck from ur side???





hey maha, how you going? can you please check your private message... i wanna confirm before i write something on wall... thanks...


----------



## Maha240606

Subedi said:


> hey maha, how you going? can you please check your private message... i wanna confirm before i write something on wall... thanks...


Hey subedi, 

I didnt get any message from you.. Please check properly


----------



## HMalhotra

Hi Guys.. 

Nice to see this thread. Currently I am not eligible to post anything here as I am still single, but will soon be in the same boat as I will be getting married early next year immediately after which I will be flying to Australia. Hence will then apply for my would be a partner visa.

As you all are way ahead, can you please suggest, what should be done after getting married and before I fly to Australia so as to make the processing faster as I won't be able to come back any time soon for any respective documentation.

I understand I will have to get the marriage registered and get her name changed on the passport.

Can you please add any points that should be taken care of..

I will deeply appreciate..


Best regards,
HMalhotra


----------



## mayankue2

nothing much you can do at this stage, apart from waiting. Calling AHC does not help anyone, it just makes everyone's processing slower, because obviously CO's get distracted from their work if they have to talk to us. thats why they recommend not to call them. But its good that u already have a visitor visa on u, so i would suggest book one side ticket with your partner, if you happen to get the partner visa approved by then, it good, if not, then you have to wait while u are in Australia and have to leave the country for the decision to be made, thats when u can either go to any nearest country or come back to India and get ur visa approved. my partner is pretty much in same situation and we are applying visitor visa too. lets see how we go. good luck.


zahin_13200 said:


> Hello All,
> I have put my spouse's file on 19th Jan online application. Medical was requested in mid feb. We have provided them asap. After that there is no movement in my spouse's file... people are getting visa who has put after my i lodge my file. we have plan our wedding date on 28th nov and soon after that she is coming with me on visitor visa. there is now 5 weeks to go for our marriage and i dont see any light on January online applicants... Can you all advise what to do i m already passed my 39th week.... im planning to call AHC today as hope this new week bring some hopes to all... please suggest i m bit tensed and worried....
> 
> @becky congrats you are the legend... i hope i can have patience like you...


----------



## mayankue2

i am not sure what covering letter u are talking about that needs to be submitted by the applicant. but here is the link to the sample invitation letter which is needed from sponsor who is in Australia.

Writing an invitation letter for Australia Visitor Visa - Sample



gbhatia7 said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody please share the template of invitation letter from australia. I want to call my wife on tourist visa for 6 months.
> I am getting married in November and will be applying spouse visa and tourist visa together.
> 
> Since, spouse visa is taking 36 weeks of time for CO allocation, i am looking forward to apply a longer duration tourist visa.
> 
> Can anybody please provide a sample invitation letter. Also, provide a sample of covering letter that needs to be submitted by my spouse who is in india.
> 
> Appreciate your help.


----------



## mayankue2

dont stress out. if pcc or anything is needed again, they will simply ask u, they wont make decision without giving u a chance. medicals should be fine, they wont ask u for that. but if u think its worth getting another pcc, i would suggest, get one. and these days it does not take that long either. and u can submit it to AHC and be relaxed.


human1234 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I emailed my SCO about 10 times in last week but no reply moreover operators just says that she is assessing it
> My PCCs n medical is expired with in 10 days whuch also include holidays
> VERY STRESSED n seriously dobt know what to do
> 
> Human1234


----------



## khatrionline21

hi everyone.. I am new here... i have applied for _spouse visa 309 on 10th july,14_. 
have't heard anything till now. can anyone tell me:
_how many days it takes for CO appointment_
and_ secondly how many days its taking to grant spouse visa_?? 

Thanx


----------



## human1234

mayankue2 said:


> dont stress out. if pcc or anything is needed again, they will simply ask u, they wont make decision without giving u a chance. medicals should be fine, they wont ask u for that. but if u think its worth getting another pcc, i would suggest, get one. and these days it does not take that long either. and u can submit it to AHC and be relaxed.


Thanks for your advice mayankue2
I had a wird with my SCO early in the afternoon today and she said it gonna take long (few weeks)for my case due to some issues and said they have the authority to extend the Expiry dates if pcc ..
AND told me not to email and call in ahc ..just wait for decision
I wish there 'd be way to take the stress off n feel free n relaxed but after the words with SCO , I and my wife got more stressed .
need a big luck and God's blessing to the grant asap

regards
Human


----------



## mithi1988

human1234 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I emailed my SCO about 10 times in last week but no reply moreover operators just says that she is assessing it
> My PCCs n medical is expired with in 10 days whuch also include holidays
> VERY STRESSED n seriously dobt know what to do
> 
> Human1234


hey human

my advice is better not to email that much to your sco so he or she can be irritated... you unsterstand well. because in anxiety we do lots of things we shouldnt do. and you know your case complications so have patience. they say something and they do something.. may they will give you visa in next week.....if this is the situation you must keep ready. but whole process i havnt seen people having again their medicals . so they might give you visa before...

Regards,
mithi


----------



## mithi1988

khatrionline21 said:


> hi everyone.. I am new here... i have applied for _spouse visa 309 on 10th july,14_.
> have't heard anything till now. can anyone tell me:
> _how many days it takes for CO appointment_
> and_ secondly how many days its taking to grant spouse visa_??
> 
> Thanx


hello katrionline,

welcome to forum

well you have to wait 36-38 weeks for CO allocation this means might be 7or 8 months from your date of lodgement. Current time period fro grant is 9-12 months. meanwhile you could apply for visitor visa. this is good time to apply. hope this helps.

regards,
mithi


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

khatrionline21 said:


> hi everyone.. I am new here... i have applied for _spouse visa 309 on 10th july,14_.
> have't heard anything till now. can anyone tell me:
> _how many days it takes for CO appointment_
> and_ secondly how many days its taking to grant spouse visa_??
> 
> Thanx


Howdy, the Dept is currently still assigning case workers to January applicants ... I am a late February applicant myself so the waiting is crazy :boxing:

I have cut and paste some info below which was provided to me when I first came into the Forum ... from the legendary Becky, who just got her visa after an incredibly long wait. Hope this helps ... please update so we can see how you go and you have an idea of where you are in the queue

EDIT: doesn't let me add that, so go to page 2774 and you will see the links to the spreadsheet :eyebrows: :welcome:


----------



## mithi1988

mayankue2 said:


> nothing much you can do at this stage, apart from waiting. Calling AHC does not help anyone, it just makes everyone's processing slower, because obviously CO's get distracted from their work if they have to talk to us. thats why they recommend not to call them. But its good that u already have a visitor visa on u, so i would suggest book one side ticket with your partner, if you happen to get the partner visa approved by then, it good, if not, then you have to wait while u are in Australia and have to leave the country for the decision to be made, thats when u can either go to any nearest country or come back to India and get ur visa approved. my partner is pretty much in same situation and we are applying visitor visa too. lets see how we go. good luck.


hey mayank

i have read above, before going on visitor visa please remind that you could stay for three months only at a time then country out for a week and again you can come to australia for next three months if there is time for Co allocation. my advice to leave the country once your CO allocated and not to leave india until visa is granted. i have seen so many cases when applicants country out to other country rather than india and stuck there badly. my apology if i have misunderstood something.

regards,
mithi


----------



## studkabir

Hello everyone

I just spoke to the operator and she confirmed that a case officer was assigned to my application on the 14-10-2014. But until now no one contacted us. 

Regards, 
Studkabir


----------



## studkabir

studkabir said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I just spoke to the operator and she confirmed that a case officer was assigned to my application on the 14-10-2014. But until now no one contacted us.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Can someone please update on the excel sheet the code number for my case officer is 16.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

studkabir said:


> Can someone please update on the excel sheet the code number for my case officer is 16.



The access to the update link is on page 2774 ... just go to the update link and include the new information, date of CO assigned and the number. 

I have advised Becky45 that I would be happy to help with updating but don't have access, as of course she is busy with her hubby bless her :eyebrows:

So happy for your news ... hopefully sooner you will have a decision (and they will be moving onto February applicants!)


----------



## Maha240606

Y is there no visa grants for this week?? Also CO's has been allocated for more than 15 days but didnt contact the applicants for online people.. I reallly dont understand wats happening with the online applicants!!!


----------



## tejinder kaur

Dry week again


----------



## MeeP

studkabir said:


> Can someone please update on the excel sheet the code number for my case officer is 16.


Hi Studkabir,

We have the same CO.please update if she contacts you...


----------



## MeeP

Good to see new people coming into the forum ..
Welcome ALL...
Lets keep in touch and share the updates...


----------



## Aby1

hi friends.. have anyone called AHC today? any good news for january applicants?


----------



## human1234

Hi friends
Ahc is gonna relax this week as of featival week ... but lets hope someone among us get good news asap as of Diwali gift.
Best of luck to all 

Regards
Human1234


----------



## Bluee

Hey all..

I tried calling them on 9111 41221000 but hearing only automated recorded message..

Can u plz give me the right no..

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## human1234

Bluee said:


> Hey all..
> 
> I tried calling them on 9111 41221000 but hearing only automated recorded message..
> 
> Can u plz give me the right no..
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


Hi blue
Your number is right
Just try it again .
Best time to call ahc is 8:30am-9:00 am in the morning and 2:00 pm -2:30 pm

Regards
Human


----------



## mayankue2

okay. no worries. thanks for the kind advice. i will keep that in mind, and if my partner has to leave country, i will make sure she goes back to India 


mithi1988 said:


> hey mayank
> 
> i have read above, before going on visitor visa please remind that you could stay for three months only at a time then country out for a week and again you can come to australia for next three months if there is time for Co allocation. my advice to leave the country once your CO allocated and not to leave india until visa is granted. i have seen so many cases when applicants country out to other country rather than india and stuck there badly. my apology if i have misunderstood something.
> 
> regards,
> mithi


----------



## Becky26

MeeP said:


> Great News Becky... Congrats u great Warrior...  Happy 4 u
> Happy Reunion.....lane:lane:lane:


Thanks so much MeeP!! 
It was the best day of my life seeing my husband at the airport 

Got to Brisbane yesterday morning been so jet legged couldn't do anything all day yesterday 
Wish you a timely grant and apologise for the late reply. 
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Congrats Becky...
> 
> Finally... Finally.... Got it..
> 
> Good luck for ur life ahead..
> 
> Regards,
> Blues


Thank you Blue 
Good Luck to you and wish you a timely grant!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

zahin_13200 said:


> Hello All,
> I have put my spouse's file on 19th Jan online application. Medical was requested in mid feb. We have provided them asap. After that there is no movement in my spouse's file... people are getting visa who has put after my i lodge my file. we have plan our wedding date on 28th nov and soon after that she is coming with me on visitor visa. there is now 5 weeks to go for our marriage and i dont see any light on January online applicants... Can you all advise what to do i m already passed my 39th week.... im planning to call AHC today as hope this new week bring some hopes to all... please suggest i m bit tensed and worried....
> 
> @becky congrats you are the legend... i hope i can have patience like you...


Hey zahin,

Thank you for your kind words  Love is patient, it makes you do crazy things like wait for your partner for over 16 months. So yeah, I hope you or no one has to wait as long my husband and I had to wait for our visa.

*Regarding your query-* I think you should be getting a case officer anytime soon now. As you can see in the SS, many January 2014 applicants got their visas approved on the same day they were allocated a case officer. 
Just saw your details in the SS, just wanted to request you to be careful about your partner's visit to Australia especially now because if she is offshore at the time when a case officer is assigned, her application might be put at the bottom of the pile leading to horrible delays, and by the sounds of it, I'm sure that's the last thing you want right now.
So be careful.

Hang in there and the good news shouldn't be too far away. Keep writing emails to AHC requesting an update and letting them know that your wedding date is approaching fast and you need to find out if you're going to have to push the date and need to make other necessary arrangements.

Hope this helps. Please do keep us updated  Good Luck and I hope you get your visa soon. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Aby1 said:


> hi Becky.. finally god answered your prayers.. congrats for the visa grand.


Thanks Aby1  
So happy to be with husband after so long. It's an amazing feeling.
Good Luck and I wish you a timely grant :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

asiddiqui said:


> Finallllyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrants Becky......
> 
> May Almighty Bless with all that you deserve......
> 
> :lalala: Welcome To Australia :lalala:
> 
> We wish you a very happy and blessed life ahead....
> 
> Ali Siddiqui


Thanks so much Ali  Hope you and the Mrs are doing well and enjoying Australia.
It's so great to be back  
God Bless!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tejinder kaur said:


> Heyy becky,
> Congratulations dear! Really happy for you!
> God bless ya!
> Have a great life ahead!


Thanks tejinder kaur 
Good Luck to you and I hope you get your visa on time :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

man86 said:


> Congrats Becky.. Happy for you.


Thanks man86.
Good Luck to you! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I emailed my SCO about 10 times in last week but no reply moreover operators just says that she is assessing it
> My PCCs n medical is expired with in 10 days whuch also include holidays
> VERY STRESSED n seriously dobt know what to do
> 
> Human1234


Hey human,

Have you contacted AHC regarding this matter as there are chances that most probably going to request you to provide a new Indian PCC (if you haven't been to Australia on a visitor visa). Similar thing happened to me which lead to the delay. My case officer requested for new Indian PCC which lead to me applying for a re-issue of my passport (to update my address and add husband's name). My medicals had expired on August 04 but she didn't request for them, thank GOD!

So be prepared to get a new PCC. Even though my new Indian PCC expires in September 2015, my initial entry date was December 04, 2014.

Don't worry, soon it'll be all over. Good Luck and thanks for keeping us updated.
Waiting for your good news ray:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> Nice to see this thread. Currently I am not eligible to post anything here as I am still single, but will soon be in the same boat as I will be getting married early next year immediately after which I will be flying to Australia. Hence will then apply for my would be a partner visa.
> 
> As you all are way ahead, can you please suggest, what should be done after getting married and before I fly to Australia so as to make the processing faster as I won't be able to come back any time soon for any respective documentation.
> 
> I understand I will have to get the marriage registered and get her name changed on the passport.
> 
> Can you please add any points that should be taken care of..
> 
> I will deeply appreciate..
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> HMalhotra


Hey HMalhotra,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*First, there unfortunately no circumstance (unless they are compelling and compassionate reasons) which can fasten the processing of your partner visa application. As per the AHC New Delhi website, the processing time frames for a partner visa is 8-11 months and the global processing time frame as per DIBP is 12 months. Sorry for not so good news but it's better to be prepared.

Having said that, you can definitely invite your partner to Australia on a visitor visa. Make sure you apply for the visitor visa after you apply for the partner visa otherwise the immigration can get suspicious of your intentions of entering Australia especially if your partner enters Australia after she gets married without applying for a partner visa.

If you have a look at the SS, you'll see that many applicants apply for the visitor visa and some even get a 1 year visitor visa with multiple entry and 3 months maximum stay.

Passport:- Immigration doesn't require the applicant to get their passport updated as your partner will be providing a marriage certificate and that's enough proof of marriage for them. You do need to provide all the evidence of relationship to support your application that are mentioned in the partner migration booklet (make sure you read it thoroughly before applying) which will guide you on how to prepare your application.

Although the PSK (for the issue of a PCC) can request the applicant to get their passport updated (different PSKs follow slightly different rules), your partner will have to check with her PSK from where her passport was issued from for the requirements. I had to apply for a re-issue that's why my application took over 16 months to approve.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



khatrionline21 said:


> hi everyone.. I am new here... i have applied for _spouse visa 309 on 10th july,14_.
> have't heard anything till now. can anyone tell me:
> _how many days it takes for CO appointment_
> and_ secondly how many days its taking to grant spouse visa_??
> 
> Thanx


Hey khatrionline21,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*It is normal to not have received any update from AHC. Have you received the acknowledgement of receiving of your application yet? and request for medicals?

AHC usually contacts the applicant at the time when a case officer is allocated to their file which at the moment as per AHC New Delhi's website is taking 35-36 weeks since DOL. 
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
But in reality they are currently taking longer than 39 weeks since DOL to allocate case officer as per the SS.

Partner visa currently as per the AHC New Delhi is taking 8-11 month since DOL and DIBP's global processing time frame is 12 months.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

human1234 said:


> Thanks for your advice mayankue2
> I had a wird with my SCO early in the afternoon today and she said it gonna take long (few weeks)for my case due to some issues and said they have the authority to extend the Expiry dates if pcc ..
> AND told me not to email and call in ahc ..just wait for decision
> I wish there 'd be way to take the stress off n feel free n relaxed but after the words with SCO , I and my wife got more stressed .
> need a big luck and God's blessing to the grant asap
> 
> regards
> Human


If your case officer has asked you not to contact AHC then don't contact them, you don't want to piss them off.
Just wait and keep praying. Good Luck, hope you get it soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Howdy, the Dept is currently still assigning case workers to January applicants ... I am a late February applicant myself so the waiting is crazy :boxing:
> 
> I have cut and paste some info below which was provided to me when I first came into the Forum ... from the legendary Becky, who just got her visa after an incredibly long wait. Hope this helps ... please update so we can see how you go and you have an idea of where you are in the queue
> 
> EDIT: doesn't let me add that, so go to page 2774 and you will see the links to the spreadsheet :eyebrows: :welcome:


Great to see you taking the lead Sonakshi! Holding up the fort for me  Thanks darl!
Private message me when you have time sometime mid-next week  I'll show you around the SS 
I'm just really busy getting the paperwork done this week, also I'll need to get you the rights to edit SS 
Good Luck and look forward to your message. Have a great week.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I just spoke to the operator and she confirmed that a case officer was assigned to my application on the 14-10-2014. But until now no one contacted us.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


That's great news Studkabir!! :cheer2:
Can you please fill the SS update form so I can add your case officer details to the main SS for our future reference  Thanks! Below is the link to the form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Hope this helps and wish you a speedy grant! Thanks for keeping us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hey becky
Jst logged in and here a good news.. So happy for uh dear. 
Happy reunion to you n ur partner.. Have a blessed life ahead.. Good luck n keep rocking.
Congratulations to all rest got their visas and good luck to those who are waiting..
Kind regards
Surpreet


----------



## Becky26

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> The access to the update link is on page 2774 ... just go to the update link and include the new information, date of CO assigned and the number.
> 
> I have advised Becky45 that I would be happy to help with updating but don't have access, as of course she is busy with her hubby bless her :eyebrows:
> 
> So happy for your news ... hopefully sooner you will have a decision (and they will be moving onto February applicants!)


Sorry about not being able to come online for a few days as I've been busy with husband and a few very important things that I needed to do.
Thanks for the update Studkabir, I'll show Sonakshi around on how to use the SS sometime mid-next week. 
I have updated your details in the main SS now 

Thanks so much for your time and effort Sonakshi very kind of you :nod:
Apologise for the inconvenience guys, please bear with me. Thanks for your consideration.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Hey all..
> 
> I tried calling them on 9111 41221000 but hearing only automated recorded message..
> 
> Can u plz give me the right no..
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


You need to press 1 and 2 without listening to any of the recorded message that starts playing when you call.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hey becky
> Jst logged in and here a good news.. So happy for uh dear.
> Happy reunion to you n ur partner.. Have a blessed life ahead.. Good luck n keep rocking.
> Congratulations to all rest got their visas and good luck to those who are waiting..
> Kind regards
> Surpreet


Thanks for the kind wishes Surpreet 
Hope you're doing well!
Take Care 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!!!!*

Hey Guys!!

Hope everyone is having a nice week 
Finally reached safe and sound to Brisbane on October 20, 2014 via Singapore Airlines flight at 10:15am with 20kg extra luggage....haha! 
The journey was very pleasant and both the planes (first to Singapore and then to Brisbane) arrived 30 minutes early and their staff was very friendly and professional.
Departed India at 9:30am on October 19 from IGI New Delhi.

*At the IGI Airport:-* For those who are wondering if they will need to get a visa label as this is a very common question asked, you DON'T need a visa label to travel to Australia as they have electronic visa and it is linked to your passport. I had the print out of the visa grant letter, my passport and the airline ticket with me. These 3 things are the MOST important things (I don't think I will have to explain why  )

*At the Brisbane Airport:-* Immigration Officers were very friendly and helpful. I was freaking out a little bit, was watching Australia's Border Security on Youtube the night before...lol. My husband told me that everything should be fine as my visa is a partner visa and the ones who get interrogated are those who travel to Australia without a purpose on a visitor visa.

Took me total of 15 minutes to clear immigration. Then collected the luggage.

*Remember:-* For people who smoke, don't carry a carton of cigarettes as Australia has decreased the limit to 50 cigarettes or 50gm pouch of tobacco. I didn't know the limit and had to give over half of my carton of Marlboro reds to the officer at the airport.
The other option was to pay $100 something dollars for duty....(like that was going to happen..lol) I wasn't happy :heh: The whole carton cost AU$35 at the New Delhi Duty Free while in Australia the same carton costs over $120.
So just had to take out 3 packets out of the 10 pack carton.


*Today:-* Went to the banks to update my address, order new credit cards as they had expired.
Then went to the DIBP office located in Brisbane CBD to submit form 922-update my address. The lady at the counter told me that she doesn't need the form because I was present at the office so it literally took her 5 minutes to update my address .
After which I enquired about the processing time for getting a visa label (not that it's required, I just wanted one ) She told me that I will just have to give her my passport and pay $150 and she will put the label in my passport within 3 minutes...haha! Now that's service  
So because all my cards were expired and I had just placed the orders for new ones, my husband used his to pay for the label fees and within no time she labelled my passport. I had the biggest grin on my face. Don't think I've ever been so happy paying $150 for something...LOL

Hopefully if all goes as planned, will be going to the Medicare office to register. Hoping everything will go as smoothly as it did today.

Please do ask if you have any questions about moving to Australia for the visa holders who are yet to make the move. 
Also my initial entry date was December 04, 2014. Not sure where they got that date as my PCC expires in September 2015 :confused2: Didn't bother me as I was all packed and ready to go...haha! 
Hope this helps. Good Luck to all waiting. Your day will come too, just remember:-
*"Things worth having don't come easy"​*So hang in there and it'll happen when it''s meant to happen, not a day early or a day late, have faith in the Almighty and keep praying.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Read the following article guys, this was in the Courier Mail today:-
No Cookies | The Courier-Mail
That could make the situation more difficult for partner visa applicants and the immigration might eve put a few more hoops for the applicants to jump through before their applications are approved.

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

*Highly frustrated*



Becky26 said:


> Read the following article guys, this was in the Courier Mail today:-
> No Cookies | The Courier-Mail
> That could make the situation more difficult for partner visa applicants and the immigration might eve put a few more hoops for the applicants to jump through before their applications are approved.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


OMG Becky.. 

These people are sucking genuine applicants here.. .. 

In case if online applicants, the CO didn't contact at all though allocated long time ago, for in case of Meep it's gonna be 25 days.. U have any idea y thus delay becky?? 

Already we had delay in getting CO allocations.. Now even after allocations they are not even assessing them


----------



## Becky26

*Date of Lodgement*

Hey tejinder kaur,

Just got your application details, I'm confused about your DOL. Last time you filled the form, your DOL year was 2014 and the last form you just filled says your DOL year is 2013 :confused2::confused2: Can you please confirm what is the correct DOL. Thanks!
Look forward to your reply.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> OMG Becky..
> 
> These people are sucking genuine applicants here.. ..
> 
> In case if online applicants, the CO didn't contact at all though allocated long time ago, for in case of Meep it's gonna be 25 days.. U have any idea y thus delay becky??
> 
> Already we had delay in getting CO allocations.. Now even after allocations they are not even assessing them


Hey Maha240606,

TBH the delay could be because there are festivals in India this week. If I'm not wrong, tomorrow is their last working day before they close until next Monday. Maybe the case officers are on leave. Hoping for some miracle grants before AHC closes for the week. 

The online applications have unfortunately been taking a bit longer than the paper applications. I'm guessing it has somthing to do with the lack of operational experience of the case officers in AHC. Maybe they are still being trained and with the holiday all through October, the grants have slowed down too.

But the bright side is that after this week off, they won't be closing until December 25 for Christmas  I pray that all of your guys waiting get their's very soon without having to wait in the final queue.
Hope this helps. Hang in there, I know its easy said than done but I was in the same boat as you not too long ago.
Good Luck guys! Please do keep us posted 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tejinder kaur

Hey Becky, 
Sorry dear its 2013 . I filled it wrong.


----------



## Becky26

tejinder kaur said:


> Hey Becky,
> Sorry dear its 2013 . I filled it wrong.


No worries, thanks for your reply  I've made the correction in the SS.

OMG! You've been waiting for over a year  Do you know the reason for the delay? And the date when your application was sent to the final queue?

Good Luck. I hope and pray for your quick grant ray:
Please do keep us update. Thanks! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tejinder kaur

Becky26 said:


> tejinder kaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Becky,
> Sorry dear its 2013 . I filled it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, thanks for your reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made the correction in the SS.
> 
> OMG! You've been waiting for over a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the reason for the delay? And the date when your application was sent to the final queue?
> 
> Good Luck. I hope and pray for your quick grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do keep us update. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
Click to expand...

Hey Becky, 
Its more than a year now. Really frustrating.  
The reason of delay is I gave them my indian pcc late. Coz I got it late. And yeah I don't know the exact date like when my file off for final approval. In 23 rd of September 2014 my husband called AHC. That time they told him that my file is off for final decision. And my husband asked them like how long it will take now?
They said it will take couple of weeks. Could be two or three weeks. But still I don't know what's going on.?
I hope that everything will be okay!


----------



## Becky26

tejinder kaur said:


> Hey Becky,
> Its more than a year now. Really frustrating.
> The reason of delay is I gave them my indian pcc late. Coz I got it late. And yeah I don't know the exact date like when my file off for final approval. In 23 rd of September 2014 my husband called AHC. That time they told him that my file is off for final decision. And my husband asked them like how long it will take now?
> They said it will take couple of weeks. Could be two or three weeks. But still I don't know what's going on.?
> I hope that everything will be okay!


Hey darl!

Don't worry, I had to get my passport re-issued (to update address and add my husband
s name) that took like a month and a half to get that back thank GOD the PCC didn't take long because the passport was re-issued a week before I applied for the PCC.

No worries, I was just wondering if you knew your DOQ. Not a problem if you don't 
Don't worry, soon you'll get it and all this pain will be over. I know exactly how you feel, have faith and keep praying ray:
Good Luck! Please do keep us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> That's great news Studkabir!! :cheer2:
> Can you please fill the SS update form so I can add your case officer details to the main SS for our future reference  Thanks! Below is the link to the form:-
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> Hope this helps and wish you a speedy grant! Thanks for keeping us updated.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky, I wish i get a speedy grant as well. :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## Aby1

Hi.. waiting makes us crazy, Right??. M in AUS with tourist visa and this is my 39 th week after DOL. ACtually i have no idea when they are gonna allocate CO for me. i kw its the time for me to exit the country but, how long i need to stay back in india? God knows!!! anyway i am leaving by next week. Hope for the best. All January applicants we are gonna be green soon. continue our prayers God will not deny it. All the best for all the applicants..


----------



## studkabir

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> The access to the update link is on page 2774 ... just go to the update link and include the new information, date of CO assigned and the number.
> 
> I have advised Becky45 that I would be happy to help with updating but don't have access, as of course she is busy with her hubby bless her :eyebrows:
> 
> So happy for your news ... hopefully sooner you will have a decision (and they will be moving onto February applicants!)


Thanks Sonakshi.


----------



## studkabir

MeeP said:


> Hi Studkabir,
> 
> We have the same CO.please update if she contacts you...


Hello Meep,

Thats right we have the same case officer. Sure if she contacts me i will let you know and if she contacts you please let me know.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## pratinidhi

Hi & Thanks Becky for your response.

Finally, the spouse visa was granted on 15th Oct. But given I got busy doing final shopping , I couldn't back to you.

So here's what happened in case someone's interested: CO was allocated on 9th however we did not receive any email until 14th Oct and were told that AHC had issues with emails. We were asked to send coloured notarised copies of PCC instead of B&W non-notarised copies that we had already submitted. So we emailed the documents very next day and CO then called up my husband and me that they were about to grant visa and wanted to confirm with us prior to doing so. The same day visa was granted.

In the meanwhile, I had also received call from different CO regarding my visitor visa file. While the CO did not mention anything about spouse visa getting cancelled if I had been granted tourist visa, she only asked me to withdraw my application because I had already stayed in AUS for 6 months and I wasn't allowed to re-apply for the same visa another 6 months!! Something that I never heard of and never saw written on visa eligibility criteria on AUS immigration website. But anyway, given we already knew that spouse visa was just next door, we withdrew visitor visa application. But I called up AHC couple of times to find out if applying for tourist and spouse visa together could cancel either, and the response was "no, because they are treated individually outcome of one application would not affect the other. Also, AHC have visibility over all visa applications under any given passport and hence before taking any actions, they would confirm with the applicant." Hope this helps.

Good Luck too all and thanks for your help.


----------



## VSydney

pratinidhi said:


> Hi & Thanks Becky for your response.
> 
> Finally, the spouse visa was granted on 15th Oct. But given I got busy doing final shopping , I couldn't back to you.
> 
> So here's what happened in case someone's interested: CO was allocated on 9th however we did not receive any email until 14th Oct and were told that AHC had issues with emails. We were asked to send coloured notarised copies of PCC instead of B&W non-notarised copies that we had already submitted. So we emailed the documents very next day and CO then called up my husband and me that they were about to grant visa and wanted to confirm with us prior to doing so. The same day visa was granted.
> 
> In the meanwhile, I had also received call from different CO regarding my visitor visa file. While the CO did not mention anything about spouse visa getting cancelled if I had been granted tourist visa, she only asked me to withdraw my application because I had already stayed in AUS for 6 months and I wasn't allowed to re-apply for the same visa another 6 months!! Something that I never heard of and never saw written on visa eligibility criteria on AUS immigration website. But anyway, given we already knew that spouse visa was just next door, we withdrew visitor visa application. But I called up AHC couple of times to find out if applying for tourist and spouse visa together could cancel either, and the response was "no, because they are treated individually outcome of one application would not affect the other. Also, AHC have visibility over all visa applications under any given passport and hence before taking any actions, they would confirm with the applicant." Hope this helps.
> 
> Good Luck too all and thanks for your help.


Congratulations on visa grant and Thanks for taking time to share update with members.


----------



## girlaussie

Wow, you pulled it off well, congrats & good luck ahead!!

Girl Aussie 



Becky26 said:


> Finally reached safe and sound to Brisbane on October 20, 2014 via Singapore Airlines flight at 10:15am with 20kg extra luggage....haha!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## tikna

Hi All, 

Hope this info helps some. 

One of my friend gave me a reason why there is less CO Allocation and more processing time on Partner Visa application. The delay is due to many CO assigned to Tourist Visa for next year's world cup in Australia. They are getting huge bundle of applications for next year's tourist visa and hence the delay. Thought of sharing with all you guys, Hang in there and good news will follow soon!


----------



## Jimmy2014

*22 October 2014 - *The Australian High Commissioner has announced an early closure of the High Commission today in light of Diwali. The visa office will close at 3pm to all business, *including calls*. The visa office will resume business as usual on Monday, 27 October 2014.:blabla:


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Jimmy2014 said:


> *22 October 2014 - *The Australian High Commissioner has announced an early closure of the High Commission today in light of Diwali. The visa office will close at 3pm to all business, *including calls*. The visa office will resume business as usual on Monday, 27 October 2014.:blabla:


Much thanks for the update ...


----------



## Aby1

:


tikna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope this info helps some.
> 
> One of my friend gave me a reason why there is less CO Allocation and more processing time on Partner Visa application. The delay is due to many CO assigned to Tourist Visa for next year's world cup in Australia. They are getting huge bundle of applications for next year's tourist visa and hence the delay. Thought of sharing with all you guys, Hang in there and good news will follow soon!


Thank you for the information Tikna.. At last we heard a genuine reason for this delay apart form server down, telephone repair and all.. LOL


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

tikna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope this info helps some.
> 
> One of my friend gave me a reason why there is less CO Allocation and more processing time on Partner Visa application. The delay is due to many CO assigned to Tourist Visa for next year's world cup in Australia. They are getting huge bundle of applications for next year's tourist visa and hence the delay. Thought of sharing with all you guys, Hang in there and good news will follow soon!



 We have our tickets for the India vs Pakistan match during the Cup so here's hoping we can use them!


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

pratinidhi said:


> Hi & Thanks Becky for your response.
> 
> Finally, the spouse visa was granted on 15th Oct. But given I got busy doing final shopping , I couldn't back to you.
> 
> So here's what happened in case someone's interested: CO was allocated on 9th however we did not receive any email until 14th Oct and were told that AHC had issues with emails. We were asked to send coloured notarised copies of PCC instead of B&W non-notarised copies that we had already submitted. So we emailed the documents very next day and CO then called up my husband and me that they were about to grant visa and wanted to confirm with us prior to doing so. The same day visa was granted.
> 
> In the meanwhile, I had also received call from different CO regarding my visitor visa file. While the CO did not mention anything about spouse visa getting cancelled if I had been granted tourist visa, she only asked me to withdraw my application because I had already stayed in AUS for 6 months and I wasn't allowed to re-apply for the same visa another 6 months!! Something that I never heard of and never saw written on visa eligibility criteria on AUS immigration website. But anyway, given we already knew that spouse visa was just next door, we withdrew visitor visa application. But I called up AHC couple of times to find out if applying for tourist and spouse visa together could cancel either, and the response was "no, because they are treated individually outcome of one application would not affect the other. Also, AHC have visibility over all visa applications under any given passport and hence before taking any actions, they would confirm with the applicant." Hope this helps.
> 
> Good Luck too all and thanks for your help.


CONGRATS lane:

And thank you for the information. We submitted coloured copies of the PCC and stamps in passport for it, so now we will get notarised coloured copies and be prepared in case

Appreciate your information immensely

Cheers


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

pratinidhi said:


> Hi & Thanks Becky for your response.
> 
> Finally, the spouse visa was granted on 15th Oct. But given I got busy doing final shopping , I couldn't back to you.
> 
> So here's what happened in case someone's interested: CO was allocated on 9th however we did not receive any email until 14th Oct and were told that AHC had issues with emails. We were asked to send coloured notarised copies of PCC instead of B&W non-notarised copies that we had already submitted. So we emailed the documents very next day and CO then called up my husband and me that they were about to grant visa and wanted to confirm with us prior to doing so. The same day visa was granted.
> 
> In the meanwhile, I had also received call from different CO regarding my visitor visa file. While the CO did not mention anything about spouse visa getting cancelled if I had been granted tourist visa, she only asked me to withdraw my application because I had already stayed in AUS for 6 months and I wasn't allowed to re-apply for the same visa another 6 months!! Something that I never heard of and never saw written on visa eligibility criteria on AUS immigration website. But anyway, given we already knew that spouse visa was just next door, we withdrew visitor visa application. But I called up AHC couple of times to find out if applying for tourist and spouse visa together could cancel either, and the response was "no, because they are treated individually outcome of one application would not affect the other. Also, AHC have visibility over all visa applications under any given passport and hence before taking any actions, they would confirm with the applicant." Hope this helps.
> 
> Good Luck too all and thanks for your help.


Again, congrats ... and don't forget to update the spreadsheet, for those of us who wait in hope and trawl those figures daily. The link to use to update is found on page 2774.


----------



## ashusyd

*309/100 processing time*

Hi ,

Are they still processing Jan14 file? Last month I heared that they processing Jan14 file.

Thanks


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

ashusyd said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Are they still processing Jan14 file? Last month I heared that they processing Jan14 file.
> 
> Thanks


According to the spread sheet (link found on page 2774) for Forum applicants, the most recent people who got Case workers assigned were up to roughly January 14th submissions. So, its certainly longer than the "35-36 week" mark the Dept website promotes as to when you will get a case worker. 

I am an end of February person myself, that's why I am eagerly watching the spread sheet for updates. (Everyone, please please please update when anything happens for you :fingerscrossed


----------



## Subedi

hey guys, I heard AHC close from tomorrow to Sunday and reopen from Monday as usual... it's just because of dipawali.... thanks...


----------



## Jimmy2014

Happy Diwali everyone


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi all,

I am planning to apply 101 visa in feb-15. I just list down the document which I need to submit that time. Please let me know if I missed any

40CH
47CH
Child Birth Certificate (Certified)
Child Passport (Certified )
PCC for both parents for all resided countries (Certified )
Parents passport copy (Certified )

1-Can these docs submit by friend if I migrate to AUS?
2-Do we need to submit attested doc?
3-I will not be in job that time, do I need to provide any other docs related to my employment?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Thanks Becky, I wish i get a speedy grant as well. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


No worries, happy to help  All the best :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



pratinidhi said:


> Hi & Thanks Becky for your response.
> 
> Finally, the spouse visa was granted on 15th Oct. But given I got busy doing final shopping , I couldn't back to you.
> 
> So here's what happened in case someone's interested: CO was allocated on 9th however we did not receive any email until 14th Oct and were told that AHC had issues with emails. We were asked to send coloured notarised copies of PCC instead of B&W non-notarised copies that we had already submitted. So we emailed the documents very next day and CO then called up my husband and me that they were about to grant visa and wanted to confirm with us prior to doing so. The same day visa was granted.
> 
> In the meanwhile, I had also received call from different CO regarding my visitor visa file. While the CO did not mention anything about spouse visa getting cancelled if I had been granted tourist visa, she only asked me to withdraw my application because I had already stayed in AUS for 6 months and I wasn't allowed to re-apply for the same visa another 6 months!! Something that I never heard of and never saw written on visa eligibility criteria on AUS immigration website. But anyway, given we already knew that spouse visa was just next door, we withdrew visitor visa application. But I called up AHC couple of times to find out if applying for tourist and spouse visa together could cancel either, and the response was "no, because they are treated individually outcome of one application would not affect the other. Also, AHC have visibility over all visa applications under any given passport and hence before taking any actions, they would confirm with the applicant." Hope this helps.
> 
> Good Luck too all and thanks for your help.


*Many Many Congratulations!!!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead in Australia 

Thanks for sharing the good news with us, I hope you have a safe and fun flight.
Take care and GOD bless you 

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

girlaussie said:


> Wow, you pulled it off well, congrats & good luck ahead!!
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks Girl Aussie


----------



## Becky26

tikna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope this info helps some.
> 
> One of my friend gave me a reason why there is less CO Allocation and more processing time on Partner Visa application. The delay is due to many CO assigned to Tourist Visa for next year's world cup in Australia. They are getting huge bundle of applications for next year's tourist visa and hence the delay. Thought of sharing with all you guys, Hang in there and good news will follow soon!


That makes sense now. Thanks for sharing the information with us tikna


----------



## Becky26

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> We have our tickets for the India vs Pakistan match during the Cup so here's hoping we can use them!


Don't worry, AHC should start their processing as per normal after all the festivities are over. There were 12 holidays in October so delay in visa grants was expected TBH.
Hope you get the good news soon.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ashusyd said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Are they still processing Jan14 file? Last month I heared that they processing Jan14 file.
> 
> Thanks


Hey ashusyd,

Can you please add your partner visa application details by filling the SS Update Form as we don't have your information in the main SS. Below is the link to the form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

AHC New Delhi is still processing January 2014 applications. The processing has taken longer than usual because of the 12 days of holidays in October 2014.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

maq_qatar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to apply 101 visa in feb-15. I just list down the document which I need to submit that time. Please let me know if I missed any
> 
> 40CH
> 47CH
> Child Birth Certificate (Certified)
> Child Passport (Certified )
> PCC for both parents for all resided countries (Certified )
> Parents passport copy (Certified )
> 
> 1-Can these docs submit by friend if I migrate to AUS?
> 2-Do we need to submit attested doc?
> 3-I will not be in job that time, do I need to provide any other docs related to my employment?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Unfortunately you're on the wrong thread. This thread is only for PMV and Partner visa applications. 
Have a read of the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...offshore-subclass-101-processing-time-21.html thread and you might be able to get some help from the members there. You might wanna post your question there.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Welcome back Becky

Hope you are settling in okies

Aussie Aussie Aussie (Oi Oi Oi)


----------



## Becky26

*Medicare Application Paperwork/Process*

Hey Guys,

Sorry for the late update, been busy running around getting my information updated various other departments.
Yesterday made it to the medicare office. FYI because of the Australian government cutting jobs and downsizing, many medicare offices have been merged in with Centrelink offices. I went to 2 different locations (following the information available on Google) but was informed that the medicare office had been moved into the Centrelink office.

Finally after an hour of driving around, found one in Nundah Village (anyone going to Brisbane or living there would know where this is  ).
Below is the paperwork that was requested at the counter:-
1. Original Passport and a certified copy;
2. Visa Label (Grant Letter is fine too);
3. Original Australian Marriage Certificate and a certified copy;
4. Completed Medicare Enrolment form (available online) along with 3 other forms the girl at the counter requested me to fill.

All up it took her 15 minutes to set me up, she issued me my medicare number and told me that my (blue-colored) card (because it's a temporary one since I'm on a 309 which expires in 12 months) will be delivered to me via post in about 3-4 weeks.
So now I'm finally a proud owner of a medicare card 

Just thought of sharing this with you all, hope this helps. Good Luck to all waiting and I hope this back og clears before October ends.
Have a nice weekend!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Welcome back Becky
> 
> Hope you are settling in okies
> 
> Aussie Aussie Aussie (Oi Oi Oi)


Ahaha!!! Yes thanks darl!
Never been better 

I need your email address to get you access to the SS  
Private message me your detail and a good time when I can show you the working of the SS. Will have to wait for the owner of SS to allow you access 

Thanks so much for your help, you are very kind and I really appreciate your time and efforts. GOD bless you and I hope you get your visa soon.
Speak soon! Xx

Many Thanks, :hug:
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Date of Departure*

Hey zahin,

I'm confused with the date of your partner's return to India. Is it October 21 or November 21. This is what you filled in the update form:-
_"She returned to India on 21st November. "_

Kindly please confirm the date of departure from Australia so I can add the information to the SS. Look forward to your reply.
Thanks for your help! Good Luck 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## maq_qatar

Becky26 said:


> Unfortunately you're on the wrong thread. This thread is only for PMV and Partner visa applications.
> Have a read of the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/63206-child-visa-offshore-subclass-101-processing-time-21.html thread and you might be able to get some help from the members there. You might wanna post your question there.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky,

I thought may someone enlighten here too as i have seen many of your informative post here. I am already following other mentioned thread and posted same.

Thanks for your response becky, even it was not related but you gave your precious time to reply.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Becky26

maq_qatar said:


> Hi becky,
> 
> I thought may someone enlighten here too as i have seen many of your informative post here. I am already following other mentioned thread and posted same.
> 
> Thanks for your response becky, even it was not related but you gave your precious time to reply.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


No worries, happy to show the way 
I highly doubt members of this thread will be able to provide you the answers to your questions. 
But if anyone has information on Child (subclass 101) Visa kindly please help out maq_qatar on the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...offshore-subclass-101-processing-time-21.html thread.

As only questions and information relating to PMV and partner visa is allowed to be shared on this thread so as to keep it strictly topic specific and not confuse the users.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Aby1

Welcome back becky...


----------



## mithi1988

hello becky


how are you doing?
i have a question what kind of student i will be considered in Australia if i continue my studies here. please answer if you have any idea. thanks for your help.

regards,
mithi


----------



## MVK87

Hi Becky,
How are you? Hope you are settling in well in Brisbane.
I have few queries regarding subclass 100.
What is the next step now? How to update your details for further process?
Please help!!
Happy Diwali to everyone!
Regards,
MVK87


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> hello becky
> 
> 
> how are you doing?
> i have a question what kind of student i will be considered in Australia if i continue my studies here. please answer if you have any idea. thanks for your help.
> 
> regards,
> mithi


Hey mithi,

I'm doing great! thanks for asking  Hope you're well.
Until you're subclass 100- permanent residency is approved, you will be considered an international student hence pay full fees. Once the subclass 100 is approved, you will be paying domestic fees which will be discounted at the Commonwealth Supported Provider (CSP).

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Partner Permanent Visa Re-Assessment*



MVK87 said:


> Hi Becky,
> How are you? Hope you are settling in well in Brisbane.
> I have few queries regarding subclass 100.
> What is the next step now? How to update your details for further process?
> Please help!!
> Happy Diwali to everyone!
> Regards,
> MVK87


Hey MVK87,

I'm great thanks! Hope you're well too 

There are 2 options once you complete the 2 year waiting period since you applied for the initial application:-
1. Immigration allows subclass 100 applicants to submit the paperwork for the re-assessment of the permanent visa application two months in advance from your initial DOL by post.
2. You can apply online on the date of your eligibility via ImmiAccount but you won't be able to do this until you complete the full 2 years and not a day in advance as the system won't let you submit the application until 2 years waiting period is complete.

Close to your eligibility date, DIBP will contact/notify/invite you to submit the paperwork for the re-assessment of your permanent partner visa application. If they don't, there is nothing to stress about. You can just chose a way to submit your paperwork from the above mentioned methods.

Below is the link from DIBP's website that'll help you find out when you are eligible to submit the paperwork and what documents are required:-
Partner (Permanent) Calculator

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

mithi1988 said:


> hello becky
> 
> 
> how are you doing?
> i have a question what kind of student i will be considered in Australia if i continue my studies here. please answer if you have any idea. thanks for your help.
> 
> regards,
> mithi



On 309 the fees are same as for a citizen for TAFE.

only thing you are not eligible for govt loans.


----------



## mithu93ku

Without *Becky26*, this thread is colorless.


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> On 309 the fees are same as for a citizen for TAFE.
> 
> only thing you are not eligible for govt loans.


Unfortunately it isn't. Unless the partner permanent visa is approved. The domestic fees is for Australian permanent residents and citizens only. Subclass 309 is a provisional visa.


----------



## Becky26

The permanent residents are only allowed subsidized fees at commonwealth supported places (CSP) only. 
Below is the link from University of Queensland but the rules are the same for all the universities in Australia:-
Who is a domestic student? - The University of Queensland, Australia

If you're not an Australian permanent resident or a citizen you will be paying international student fees unless as I said the permanent visa is approved.


----------



## 496402-dron

Becky26 said:


> Unfortunately it isn't. Unless the partner permanent visa is approved. The domestic fees is for Australian permanent residents and citizens only. Subclass 309 is a provisional visa.


Hey 
Hope you are doing well.
We did asked about fees for 309 in person and we are advised to pay fees applies to locals. You may mail them and confirm the same. 
Only thing is that we will not get back fees amount from tax.


----------



## Becky26

mithu93ku said:


> Without *Becky26*, this thread is colorless.


Aw! You are too kind 
I try to come online as frequently as I can 
I apologize for my low attendance...haha  Been busy applying for jobs


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> Hey
> Hope you are doing well.
> We did asked about fees for 309 in person and we are advised to pay fees applies to locals. You may mail them and confirm the same.
> Only thing is that we will not get back fees amount from tax.


Where did you learn this? Can you please post the link or share the name of the department that supplied you this information, I'd like to finish my Masters  I'll check'em out next week.
Thanks for the correction. And I apologize for the incorrect information, it wasn't my intention.

Apologies dron. I was sharing the information I had 

Look forward to your reply mithi. Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## 496402-dron

No Apologies becky.
I am sharing the same what we ware advised. 
Will supply more information about it.


----------



## Becky26

dron said:


> No Apologies becky.
> I am sharing the same what we ware advised.
> Will supply more information about it.


Thanks for your consideration  Appreciate it.
That would be great, once I let me know the information source, I'll then proceed with my enquiries too 
Thanks for your time and help 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Good luck with the job search Becky26


----------



## Becky26

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Good luck with the job search Becky26


Thank you Sonakshi 
Still waiting for the SS owner to accept the request I sent him.
Will update you once I hear from him.
Good Luck and I wish you a speedy grant.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Becky26 said:


> Thank you Sonakshi
> Still waiting for the SS owner to accept the request I sent him.
> Will update you once I hear from him.
> Good Luck and I wish you a speedy grant.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


A long way aways me thinks, but thank God we had the chance to meet in Delhi at the end of September. We feel stronger but without that I think I would be a mess about now, as Week 35 has left us behind. Roll on Week 36 but definitely the Dept website is lacking in their estimation of when we will get case workers.

But, we all do the hard yards ... :eyebrows:


----------



## Becky26

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> A long way aways me thinks, but thank God we had the chance to meet in Delhi at the end of September. We feel stronger but without that I think I would be a mess about now, as Week 35 has left us behind. Roll on Week 36 but definitely the Dept website is lacking in their estimation of when we will get case workers.
> 
> But, we all do the hard yards ... :eyebrows:


You are absolutely right!! Maybe AHC will update the time frames in the near future since they must be getting a huge number of calls from the frustrated applicants. They might soon get sick of the same question asked a million times over and over again, at least that way they'll fix the old information on their website. 

The holidays are just making things more painfully lengthy.
I hope they clear the backlog of January 2014 applications before this month ends.
Good Luck! Hang in there, it'll all be worth is. 
Remember- _Distance makes the heart grow fonder_ 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithu93ku

Becky26 said:


> Aw! You are too kind
> I try to come online as frequently as I can
> I apologize for my low attendance...haha  Been busy applying for jobs


Oh! I was talking about your colorful writing! Ha ha ha.  (Kidding! )

You are a frequent writer! So informative and details and so many words! Hope you will grab a job soon! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Good luck.


----------



## mithi1988

thanks soo much becky and dron...
i am sooo much happy now i can continue my studies...becoz fees are too much high the study i want to get in...thanks once again. i will do inquiry on my end as ell and will share the result....

thanks 
mithi


----------



## studkabir

*Updated Predection List*

UPDATED PREDICTION LIST


SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL

rohanMT--------------------68----------------------------319
KG_AUS--------------------52----------------------------285 lane:
Human1234-----------------52----------------------------321
asiddiqui--------------------N/A--------------------------274 lane:
Becky26--------------------15----------------------------451 lane:


3 gone, 2 more to go. 
Good Luck to all waiting Please do keep us updated 

Kind Regards,
StudKabir


----------



## Becky26

mithu93ku said:


> Oh! I was talking about your colorful writing! Ha ha ha.  (Kidding! )
> 
> You are a frequent writer! So informative and details and so many words! Hope you will grab a job soon! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> Good luck.


Thanks mithu


----------



## Becky26

mithi1988 said:


> thanks soo much becky and dron...
> i am sooo much happy now i can continue my studies...becoz fees are too much high the study i want to get in...thanks once again. i will do inquiry on my end as ell and will share the result....
> 
> thanks
> mithi


Thank YOU! for sharing such an important information with us. 
I decided not to pay international fees until I am recognized as a domestic student 
Paid enough in the last 4 years....lol

Please do let me know the information on the discussed topic when you find out. I'll try to find out some on my own as well. But in case I can't find out (have been busy with applying for jobs) I'll look forward to your reply.

If I do find something, I'll update you guys.
Thanks for your help.
Have a relaxing Sunday 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> UPDATED PREDICTION LIST
> 
> 
> SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL
> 
> rohanMT--------------------68----------------------------319
> KG_AUS--------------------52----------------------------285 lane:
> Human1234-----------------52----------------------------321
> asiddiqui--------------------N/A--------------------------274 lane:
> Becky26--------------------15----------------------------451 lane:
> 
> 
> 3 gone, 2 more to go.
> Good Luck to all waiting Please do keep us updated
> 
> Kind Regards,
> StudKabir


Sorry guys! I'll update the list tonight. Was travelling last week.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Aby1

Hi friends.. is there any January 2014 applicants still in Aus waiting for CO to call?


----------



## babitha89

*Hi Becky,*
could you able to share why did it take 450+ days for you,
I am worried looking at it now, I have applied for the visa on March 3rd, still waiting for it,
I work here in Hyderabad and planning to resign next month in a view that I would get my visa in November, but looking at the time-lines of you people, am perplexed...

Share your insights please

Regards,
Babitha


----------



## zahin_13200

Yes im still waiting for CO to be assigned to my file... this 40th week for me i have lodge on 19th Jan Online...


----------



## Becky26

*Prediction List for 5th Week of October 2014*

Hey Guys,

Last week of October 2014, I hope AHC grants the following listed applicants their visas and clears the backlog of January 2014 applications. Below is the updated list:-

SS User-----------Days in Queue-----Total Days since DOL

rohanMT--------------------69----------------------------320
KG_AUS--------------------52----------------------------285 lane:
Human1234-----------------53----------------------------322
asiddiqui--------------------N/A--------------------------274 lane:
Becky26--------------------15----------------------------451 lane:

Good Luck to you guys, please keep us updated. Eagerly waiting for your grants 
Have a great week ahead.

Kind Regards,
Beccky


----------



## Becky26

babitha89 said:


> *Hi Becky,*
> could you able to share why did it take 450+ days for you,
> I am worried looking at it now, I have applied for the visa on March 3rd, still waiting for it,
> I work here in Hyderabad and planning to resign next month in a view that I would get my visa in November, but looking at the time-lines of you people, am perplexed...
> 
> Share your insights please
> 
> Regards,
> Babitha


Hey Babitha,

My Indian PCC had expired which I got from VFS India in Australia before getting offshore in May 2013. At that time, my PCC didn't have my husband's name and new Indian address on it but that wasn't an issue there.
I called up my case officer to find out if she will be needing a new one and she asked me to provide a new one.

But when I went to get the PCC from my PSK, they asked me to apply for a re-issue of my passport to update my details and then come back and apply for the PCC. Re-issue of passport took about 40 something days. As soon as I got the passport on September 17, 2014 I applied for the PCC on September 19, 2014 which I got on the same day and submitted it to VFS Australia in New Delhi. AHC received it on September 22, 2014 along with the certified copy of the re-issued passport and more additional documents (evidence of relationship as it had been 6 months since the case officer requested for them last). After many calls and uncountable number of emails from my husband and myself, the visa was granted on October 16, 2014 as you must already know. 

The delay was because of the passport re-issuance. And also maybe because I had lived in Australia for over 4 years on a student visa before applying for the offshore partner visa. Our first onshore partner visa (applied in 2012) was rejected because the case officer didn't contact us to request us to provide more documents, just mailed us a rejection letter by post  When that got rejected my husband and I went to India to apply for the partner visa again as we couldn't do it onshore.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sinayvalian

*Co Allocated*

Hi Guys,

For some reason I cant update the SS. CAn someone pls do it for me?
I was allocated a CO on 22/10 and requested for some addl docs which I will send next week.
My DOL is 23/Jan/14
My CO code is 1.
Any idea how this CO is?

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

zahin_13200 said:


> Yes im still waiting for CO to be assigned to my file... this 40th week for me i have lodge on 19th Jan Online...


Thanks for the update zahin. Good Luck!
Wish you a grant soon :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sinayvalian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For some reason I cant update the SS. CAn someone pls do it for me?
> I was allocated a CO on 22/10 and requested for some addl docs which I will send next week.
> My DOL is 23/Jan/14
> My CO code is 1.
> Any idea how this CO is?
> 
> Thanks


Hey sinayvalin,

Congratulations on the case officer allocation :cheer2:
Hopefully soon you'll get the good news 
Below is the link to the SS Update Form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Thanks a lot for updating us.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sinayvalian

Becky26 said:


> Hey sinayvalin,
> 
> Congratulations on the case officer allocation :cheer2:
> Hopefully soon you'll get the good news
> Below is the link to the SS Update Form:-
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> Thanks a lot for updating us.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky!!


----------



## sinayvalian

Thanks Becky!!


----------



## Becky26

sinayvalian said:


> Thanks Becky!!


No worries 
I've updated your details in the main SS now 
Good Luck!! Please do share the good news with us when it comes :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Dazzy

Hi Becky,

i hve a query related to PCC plz guide me in this matter.My DOL is 25th feb 2014 i hve submitted the pcc nd it will get expired on 19th december . As a precaution i hve reapplied the PCC in case if i dnt get CO before my pcc expires. the issues is that in my passport i hve not added my spouse name will it create a problem to issue me a new pcc . Should i apply for reissue of passport. 
Please advice...

Regards
Dazzy


----------



## Maha240606

Hi Becky and all,

Its been 15 days since the CO has been allocated.. But I didnt receive any form of response from her regarding the process. Its very much frustrating.. Wat to do? Only for online applicants this s happening.. Seniors please advice if u have any idea y they are not speeding up the process for online applicants!!! Also I have a doubt.. My husband was telling me that they wont process the applications during mid november till december as its christmas occasion... Is it true?? 

MeeP,

U got any reply from ur CO??

Regards,

Maha


----------



## Aby1

zahin_13200 said:


> Yes im still waiting for CO to be assigned to my file... this 40th week for me i have lodge on 19th Jan Online...


Hi Zahin 13200.. so what is your plan? wait until the CO allocation or leave Australia before allocation. In many case visa granted in the same day of CO allocation. actually m a little confused wat should i do, whether to wait for CO allocation or leave before.


----------



## Becky26

Dazzy said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> i hve a query related to PCC plz guide me in this matter.My DOL is 25th feb 2014 i hve submitted the pcc nd it will get expired on 19th december . As a precaution i hve reapplied the PCC in case if i dnt get CO before my pcc expires. the issues is that in my passport i hve not added my spouse name will it create a problem to issue me a new pcc . Should i apply for reissue of passport.
> Please advice...
> 
> Regards
> Dazzy


Hey Dazzy,

I think it was a wise decision to have applied for a new PCC, for the "just in case" scenario. Now regarding whether or not your passport will be an issue since your spouse's name is not on it. This rule varies from PSK to PSK. I've read some people were easily able to get PCC without getting their passports updated.
You should check this with your PSK. They will be able to help you with the most accurate information.
*Seniors please advise. Thanks! *

Good Luck! Please do ask if you have more queries.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Hi Becky and all,
> 
> Its been 15 days since the CO has been allocated.. But I didnt receive any form of response from her regarding the process. Its very much frustrating.. Wat to do? Only for online applicants this s happening.. Seniors please advice if u have any idea y they are not speeding up the process for online applicants!!! Also I have a doubt.. My husband was telling me that they wont process the applications during mid november till december as its christmas occasion... Is it true??
> 
> MeeP,
> 
> U got any reply from ur CO??
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Maha


I'd say since today was first day back to work for AHC workers/case officer, just wait for this week. Maybe hopefully you'll get an update or some good news soon.
Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ashy10

Hi All,

I am new to the forum. My DOL is feb 10th 2014 (online) , did not get CO yet. 
Anyone who applied in Feb 2014 got call from Case officer or visa granted?

Ashy


----------



## zahin_13200

My wife returned back to India but we have only 3-4 weeksfrom now left to returned back to Australia. She has valid visitor visa i will bring her on visitor visa only as i already booked her ticket on 1st dec and marriage is on 28th nov...Thing is about her partner visa already completed 40th week.... bit worried and concerned about it...


----------



## Bluee

Guys..

Any luck today???? Please update...

Maha.. Did u cal your CO and check???

Zahin.. Please ring them and check on the case..

Am equally worried as i have also lodged online.. Had i known this before, would have filed paper application..

Not sure if this is the speed, i would get my visa by this year end..

I could see only 4 CO's are repeatedly being assigned as per the ss sheet.

Don't know about others..

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## edgar1967

Hallo
I hope I find you OK. I have twice tried to join my wife who is a nurse in Sydney, she is on works visa in Australia. We were aiming for a visitors visa to allow me access to experience Australian life then decide on our future. In both the 2 denied apps we were only traditionally married the Zimbabwean way where we both come from, no evidence to show.
After the refusals we agreed my wife come back to Zimbabwe so we would legalize our marriage and we are married and got a marriage certificate now.
My finances are not that good but hers as she is inviting me there have a good track record.
i lived in UK for 12 years as I had Indefinite leave to remain there. I was initially granted asylum. I still need to decide on our way forward because of the European experience i have. I graduated with a BSc Database Administration and Management and started a company in UK before I came back Zimbabwe to set up a transport business. Zimbabwe economy is for the toughest but people in business survive.
please help what do i need to do as i am about to reapply with us having our marriage certificate as extra evidence.


----------



## HMalhotra

Hi Guys.. 

Nice to see this thread. Currently I am not eligible to post anything here as I am still single, but will soon be in the same boat as I will be getting married early next year immediately after which I will be flying to Australia. Hence will then apply for my would be a partner visa.

As you all are way ahead, can you please suggest, what should be done after getting married and before I fly to Australia so as to make the processing faster as I won't be able to come back any time soon for any respective documentation.

I understand I will have to get the marriage registered and get her name changed on the passport.

Can you please add any points that should be taken care of..

I will deeply appreciate..

Please note that I am a permanent resident of Australia and am looking into all these details for my fiancé..


Best regards,
HMalhotra


----------



## babitha89

Hey Becky,
I have a few questions here,
1) Whats a PSK
2) How long is the validity for a PCC...I have got my PCC from India and I am still in India waiting for the Visa, should I be aware of this PCC getting expired as well

Thanks in advance darl

Regards,
Babitha




Becky26 said:


> Hey Babitha,
> 
> My Indian PCC had expired which I got from VFS India in Australia before getting offshore in May 2013. At that time, my PCC didn't have my husband's name and new Indian address on it but that wasn't an issue there.
> I called up my case officer to find out if she will be needing a new one and she asked me to provide a new one.
> 
> But when I went to get the PCC from my PSK, they asked me to apply for a re-issue of my passport to update my details and then come back and apply for the PCC. Re-issue of passport took about 40 something days. As soon as I got the passport on September 17, 2014 I applied for the PCC on September 19, 2014 which I got on the same day and submitted it to VFS Australia in New Delhi. AHC received it on September 22, 2014 along with the certified copy of the re-issued passport and more additional documents (evidence of relationship as it had been 6 months since the case officer requested for them last). After many calls and uncountable number of emails from my husband and myself, the visa was granted on October 16, 2014 as you must already know.
> 
> The delay was because of the passport re-issuance. And also maybe because I had lived in Australia for over 4 years on a student visa before applying for the offshore partner visa. Our first onshore partner visa (applied in 2012) was rejected because the case officer didn't contact us to request us to provide more documents, just mailed us a rejection letter by post  When that got rejected my husband and I went to India to apply for the partner visa again as we couldn't do it onshore.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Aby1

zahin_13200 said:


> My wife returned back to India but we have only 3-4 weeksfrom now left to returned back to Australia. She has valid visitor visa i will bring her on visitor visa only as i already booked her ticket on 1st dec and marriage is on 28th nov...Thing is about her partner visa already completed 40th week.... bit worried and concerned about it...


Dont worry Zahin13200.. Hope for the best, soon we all become green..


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



ashy10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum. My DOL is feb 10th 2014 (online) , did not get CO yet.
> Anyone who applied in Feb 2014 got call from Case officer or visa granted?
> 
> Ashy


Hey ashy10,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per AHC New Delhi website case officer allocation is taking 30-31 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission

But unfortunately seems to be taking longer than what's advised on their website, roughly about 38-40 weeks. They are still allocation/granting visas to January 2014 applicants. So hopefully they start processing the February applications soon.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mithi1988

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> Nice to see this thread. Currently I am not eligible to post anything here as I am still single, but will soon be in the same boat as I will be getting married early next year immediately after which I will be flying to Australia. Hence will then apply for my would be a partner visa.
> 
> As you all are way ahead, can you please suggest, what should be done after getting married and before I fly to Australia so as to make the processing faster as I won't be able to come back any time soon for any respective documentation.
> 
> I understand I will have to get the marriage registered and get her name changed on the passport.
> 
> Can you please add any points that should be taken care of..
> 
> hello hmalhotra
> 
> 
> best wishes for your life ahead and many congrats on your marriage
> As for 309 visa class all the proof should be to the point...collect as much as your proof of marriage ...like bill of gifts you or she going to give specially jewelry both of your names should be there on bills.
> 
> all ceremonies pictures and after marriage pictures like your honeymoon , any family gathering pics both of you should be there in pic.
> 
> after marriage first thing take your marriage certificate and then apply for your spouse passport it will take maximum 40-60 days.
> then soon after when she will receive her passport please apply for PCC it will issue on same day.
> if possible please open joint bank account on both of your name after marriage
> 
> yeaa please take bills of marriage palace or somehere you are going to get marry both of you name should be there..
> 
> these are some points i think you need to take care soon after marriage..i hope this will help you..
> 
> rest you could ask again from forum ..best wishes
> 
> regards


----------



## Becky26

zahin_13200 said:


> My wife returned back to India but we have only 3-4 weeksfrom now left to returned back to Australia. She has valid visitor visa i will bring her on visitor visa only as i already booked her ticket on 1st dec and marriage is on 28th nov...Thing is about her partner visa already completed 40th week.... bit worried and concerned about it...


Just be careful with the travel timings. This situation can cause you delay if the applicant is onshore. 

*You will need to change your PMV to partner 309/100 application if you get married before the PMV is granted.* You'll need to fill form 1023- Change of Circumstances and submit it to AHC immediately along with the marriage certificate and wedding photos and related additional documents.

Make sure you have informed AHC of all the travel dates. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> Nice to see this thread. Currently I am not eligible to post anything here as I am still single, but will soon be in the same boat as I will be getting married early next year immediately after which I will be flying to Australia. Hence will then apply for my would be a partner visa.
> 
> As you all are way ahead, can you please suggest, what should be done after getting married and before I fly to Australia so as to make the processing faster as I won't be able to come back any time soon for any respective documentation.
> 
> I understand I will have to get the marriage registered and get her name changed on the passport.
> 
> Can you please add any points that should be taken care of..
> 
> I will deeply appreciate..
> 
> Please note that I am a permanent resident of Australia and am looking into all these details for my fiancé..
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> HMalhotra


Hey HMalhotra,

You can still post your queries even if your still single  Better to be prepared since this visa process is a complicated and lengthy one.

TBH, there is no way to fasten the processing of the partner visa unless you can prove there are compelling and compassionate circumstances in your case. Then too it'll depend on AHC to decide whether or not your circumstances are compelling.
As per the current trend, AHC is processing the partner visa applications in 8-11 months. DIBP's global processing time frame is 12 months.

If you get married in Australia, you'll have to apply for a marriage certificate from the Department of Births, Deaths and Marriages in the state where you permanently reside. If getting married in India, have a look at the partner visa document checklist which is available on VFS Australia's website, which has the directions on what type of marriage will be considered registered under he Hindu Marriage Act.

The applicant might have to add the name of the spouse as some PSKs require all the updated details in the passport before they issue a PCC, while some don't. As for the name change I still have my maiden name and not going to change it in the future- personal choice. If the name is not changed after marriage, that shouldn't be an issue.
I got my visa approved with my maiden name.
Changing the name doesn't prove that the relationship is genuine, just saying 

All you need to focus on is how to document your application. Make sure you read the Partner Migration booklet available on DIBP's website before you start working on the application, it'll help you prepare the application the way AHC requires.
Hope this helps. Please ask if you have more question.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

babitha89 said:


> Hey Becky,
> I have a few questions here,
> 1) Whats a PSK
> 2) How long is the validity for a PCC...I have got my PCC from India and I am still in India waiting for the Visa, should I be aware of this PCC getting expired as well
> 
> Thanks in advance darl
> 
> Regards,
> Babitha


Hey!

PSK- Passport Seva Kendra, who issue the PCC
Validity of the PCC- is 12 months from the date of issue. It should be valid during and after the processing of your visa is completed. If your PCC expires AHC will request for a new one.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

Maha240606 said:


> Hi Becky and all,
> 
> Its been 15 days since the CO has been allocated.. But I didnt receive any form of response from her regarding the process. Its very much frustrating.. Wat to do? Only for online applicants this s happening.. Seniors please advice if u have any idea y they are not speeding up the process for online applicants!!! Also I have a doubt.. My husband was telling me that they wont process the applications during mid november till december as its christmas occasion... Is it true??
> 
> MeeP,
> 
> U got any reply from ur CO??
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Maha


Hi Maha, meep, Melbourne 1 

Did your case officer contact you'll or any updates please share. My case officer has not contacted me, my lawyer not my husband until now it's been 2 weeks since the date case officer was assigned.


----------



## Aby1

Becky26 said:


> Just be careful with the travel timings. This situation can cause you delay if the applicant is onshore.
> 
> *You will need to change your PMV to partner 309/100 application if you get married before the PMV is granted.* You'll need to fill form 1023- Change of Circumstances and submit it to AHC immediately along with the marriage certificate and wedding photos and related additional documents.
> 
> Make sure you have informed AHC of all the travel dates.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky.. i am leaving austalia next week this is my 40th week after DOL.I been here in Australia for 6months with a tourist visa applied form India. infact i haven't informed AHC about my travel. Is it necessary to inform them?if yes, how can i ?


----------



## rahul85

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!!
> 
> Guess what??? I got my visa approved yesterday afternoon!!!! arty:arty:arty:arty:
> I can't believe it, finally my husband and I won this battle, although it did take us over 16 months  Feel soooooo happy and excited that GOD heard my prayers and gave me my visa before my birthday  So excited to be with my husband for my 25th birthday, best present ever!!!!!
> 
> Huge thank you to all those who have been supporting me throughout this horrible journey when I was about to give up and motivating me all the way, providing me valuable information on the paperwork that needed to be done for and during the visa application processing.
> I don't know what I would've done without you all, you know who you are. Thank you so very much! God Bless you all and hang in there, the feeling of holding your visa grant letter and the excitement of seeing your partner is something that cannot be compared to anything you have or will experience in your life.
> Good Luck!! And please share the good news with us.
> 
> P.S.- I will be needing some help with maintaining the SS  Look forward to hearing from some volunteers, Thanks!
> 
> Many Thanks! :hug:
> Becky


Congratulations Becky ! Finally u made it ..i just logged on to check on u and few other members who were waiting from long, rest will get it soon with time..got late to congratulate you coz was busy looking for jobs here in melbourne..anyways good for u and see u here..regards, rahul


----------



## Becky26

Aby1 said:


> Hi becky.. i am leaving austalia next week this is my 40th week after DOL.I been here in Australia for 6months with a tourist visa applied form India. infact i haven't informed AHC about my travel. Is it necessary to inform them?if yes, how can i ?


Hey Aby1,

Yes, it IS necessary to inform AHC and you do that by filling form 929- Change of address if you're going to be changing your address for over 14 days before you travel. It is a requirement. 
Have a read of the form 929 available on the DIBP website.

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

rahul85 said:


> Congratulations Becky ! Finally u made it ..i just logged on to check on u and few other members who were waiting from long, rest will get it soon with time..got late to congratulate you coz was busy looking for jobs here in melbourne..anyways good for u and see u here..regards, rahul


Thanks Rahul!  Have a job interview today, hope I get one soon 
Take care!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Aby1

Hi friends .. i just got a mail from Family Migration and Humanitarian Team. i searched for the name in the CO 's list in SS, but i couldn't find that name in that list. the content of that mail was asking me 
1.when you are planning to depart from Australia
1.where you are planning to go. and 
3.how long you are planning to depart Australia for?

can any one tell me is there any chance for the sender to be my CO?


----------



## Maha240606

Hey becky and all

Wats happening with the online visa applications?? Cos for everyone uniformly none of the CO's have contacted though it has been a month time.. I really think its high time v need to check wats going around with AHC people.. Have they allocated CO's for namesake so that pple wont nag the operators regarding the delay on CO allocations or is it there are some internal issues regarding the online applications?? I just cant tolerate these anymore.. If v know the reason.we can wait .. Without knowing anything its like hell to sit and wait...


----------



## cyberkidpk

hi all

I got the PR this jan and validated in May 2014 before returning to work in Malaysia.
The validation trip was a short 2 day one, just explored Perth etc.

I got married after I got the PR i.e. in April therefore obviously my spouse was not there in the application.

Now I want to apply for 309 but it says that a sponsor to be USUAL RESIDENT of Australia.
I do not plan to move there alone but with my spouse, and currently saving for the big move.(approx 2.5 years)

Now documentation wise, I have proof of marriage, photos, her supplementary credit card, her and my bank correspondence address to the same place, her dependent visa with me as dependent for malaysia, hotel stays slips, joint air travel tickets, form 888 from Australian PR holders, marriage certificate, reception cards, gift slips etc

Should i open up a savings account and send some money there staying offshore? or should i just show the CO my bank statements from Malaysia and Pakistan to affirm that we are saving as a couple for the big move.
Also, my wife is not currently working in malaysia as there is no need but should I ask her to work so that she can contribute to the bills here?

please advice.


----------



## MeeP

studkabir said:


> Hi Maha, meep, Melbourne 1
> 
> Did your case officer contact you'll or any updates please share. My case officer has not contacted me, my lawyer not my husband until now it's been 2 weeks since the date case officer was assigned.



Hi 
We send an email last week asking the status of the application and Yesterday we got reply from CO that she will contact us once the initial assessment has been finished. that means even after 1 month they haven't touched our file or may be not finished doing an initial assessment which is really frustrating... Only God knows when they are going to contact us with some good news...


----------



## rashi25

Hey friends

Want to know about the procedure and document requirements for Migrating Sub Class 309 to Sub Class 100. Two years in 309 Visa will gonna complete by next month. 

Can anyone help me in knowing the migration process requirements in Australia and how much time will it take & what is the fee?

Cheers
Rashi


----------



## studkabir

MeeP said:


> Hi
> We send an email last week asking the status of the application and Yesterday we got reply from CO that she will contact us once the initial assessment has been finished. that means even after 1 month they haven't touched our file or may be not finished doing an initial assessment which is really frustrating... Only God knows when they are going to contact us with some good news...


Hi 

My lawyer also emailed the case officer asking for an update last week. Today we got a reply saying that the application is under review by case officer and we will let you know once the application is finalised. 

Regards, 
Studkabir


----------



## Becky26

Aby1 said:


> Hi friends .. i just got a mail from Family Migration and Humanitarian Team. i searched for the name in the CO 's list in SS, but i couldn't find that name in that list. the content of that mail was asking me
> 1.when you are planning to depart from Australia
> 1.where you are planning to go. and
> 3.how long you are planning to depart Australia for?
> 
> can any one tell me is there any chance for the sender to be my CO?


Hey Aby1,

What is the email address you received these questions from? The case officer's email will have [email protected] format.
It could be AHC waiting for you to get offshore to allocate you a case officer who probably shouldn't take long to grant your visa if your application is up-to-date with evidences and PCC.

Hope this helps. Please do keep us updated.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Hey becky and all
> 
> Wats happening with the online visa applications?? Cos for everyone uniformly none of the CO's have contacted though it has been a month time.. I really think its high time v need to check wats going around with AHC people.. Have they allocated CO's for namesake so that pple wont nag the operators regarding the delay on CO allocations or is it there are some internal issues regarding the online applications?? I just cant tolerate these anymore.. If v know the reason.we can wait .. Without knowing anything its like hell to sit and wait...


Hey Maha40606,

I honestly have no clue what they are doing with online applications and why the processing is taking so long. All you can do is call AHC and keep asking them for updates and that when your application will be finalized. I thought the online applications were going to be processed faster but they seem to be taking much longer than the paper applications to get processed.
Keep emailing them requesting an update. I had to do the same. Can't remember how many emails my husband and I wrote to AHC/my case officer and how many times we called them before they finally approved my visa.

Please do keep us updated. Hope this helps. 
Hope you get the good news soon. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

cyberkidpk said:


> hi all
> 
> I got the PR this jan and validated in May 2014 before returning to work in Malaysia.
> The validation trip was a short 2 day one, just explored Perth etc.
> 
> I got married after I got the PR i.e. in April therefore obviously my spouse was not there in the application.
> 
> Now I want to apply for 309 but it says that a sponsor to be USUAL RESIDENT of Australia.
> I do not plan to move there alone but with my spouse, and currently saving for the big move.(approx 2.5 years)
> 
> Now documentation wise, I have proof of marriage, photos, her supplementary credit card, her and my bank correspondence address to the same place, her dependent visa with me as dependent for malaysia, hotel stays slips, joint air travel tickets, form 888 from Australian PR holders, marriage certificate, reception cards, gift slips etc
> 
> Should i open up a savings account and send some money there staying offshore? or should i just show the CO my bank statements from Malaysia and Pakistan to affirm that we are saving as a couple for the big move.
> Also, my wife is not currently working in malaysia as there is no need but should I ask her to work so that she can contribute to the bills here?
> 
> please advice.


Hey cyberkidpk,

Regarding Documents:- You should be able to find a checklist for applicants from Pakistan on google. Have a read of the Partner Migration Booklet which is available on DIBP's website. It'll guide you on how to prepare your partner visa application as per the standards of the Australian immigration. 

If you are living together, immigration CAN request you to provide a joint bank account statement. My husband and I have one in Australia (we got our's open in 2012) and that can be a good evidence of joint finances.

No need for your partner to work as there is no such requirement to prove the partner's employability before her partner visa is approved. All you need to do is provide evidence that your relationship is genuine, you co-exist as a couple, are accepted as a couple by the society and family and that the relationship is on-going and has a future.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Partner Permanent Visa Re-Assessment*



rashi25 said:


> Hey friends
> 
> Want to know about the procedure and document requirements for Migrating Sub Class 309 to Sub Class 100. Two years in 309 Visa will gonna complete by next month.
> 
> Can anyone help me in knowing the migration process requirements in Australia and how much time will it take & what is the fee?
> 
> Cheers
> Rashi


Hey Rashi,,

There are 2 options once you complete the 2 year waiting period since you applied for the initial application:-
1. Immigration allows subclass 100 applicants to submit the paperwork for the re-assessment of the permanent visa application two months in advance from your initial DOL by post.
2. You can apply online on the date of your eligibility via ImmiAccount but you won't be able to do this until you complete the full 2 years and not a day in advance as the system won't let you submit the application until 2 years waiting period is complete.

Close to your eligibility date, DIBP will contact/notify/invite you to submit the paperwork for the re-assessment of your permanent partner visa application. If they don't, there is nothing to stress about. You can just chose a way to submit your paperwork from the above mentioned methods.

Below is the link from DIBP's website that'll help you find out when you are eligible to submit the paperwork and what documents are required:-
Partner (Permanent) Calculator

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Aby1

Becky26 said:


> Hey Aby1,
> 
> What is the email address you received these questions from? The case officer's email will have [email protected] format.
> It could be AHC waiting for you to get offshore to allocate you a case officer who probably shouldn't take long to grant your visa if your application is up-to-date with evidences and PCC.
> 
> Hope this helps. Please do keep us updated.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hi becky.. thank you for the reply.. today i got case officer allocated. thank god. i am all set to go back to india on monday. hope by mid November they grant me the visa.


----------



## girlaussie

Below is the Partner Visa 309/100 Check-list Pakistan:

http://www.pakistan.highcommission.gov.au/files/islm/120822-pg9-partner.pdf

a: You have to meet the Usual Resident criteria means you live & work in Australia, however, as per AHC Pakistan website 'The sponsor does not need to be living in Australia at the time of application'. So you are ok to lodge your application but at sometime applicant can be asked to provide Sponsor Australian employment/income tax details so keep this in mind.

b: Applicant/Sponsor doesn't really need to open a joint account, as far as applicant can prove financially dependency or any transactions in her account from Sponsor's account then its all good. eg: me & hubby both had separate account, CO never asked for joint account statement etc

c: Good documents to prove genuine relationship, you can add more to cover all 4 main criteria: financial, household, social context, mutual commitment towards each other. 

d: She doesn't necessarily has to work to show her contributions, you as sponsor can highlight her contributions in managing household & take care of day to day expenses while writing your statement. 

Hope this helps, please ask if you have more questions.

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie 



cyberkidpk said:


> Now I want to apply for 309 but it says that a sponsor to be USUAL RESIDENT of Australia.
> I do not plan to move there alone but with my spouse, and currently saving for the big move.(approx 2.5 years)
> 
> Now documentation wise, I have proof of marriage, photos, her supplementary credit card, her and my bank correspondence address to the same place, her dependent visa with me as dependent for malaysia, hotel stays slips, joint air travel tickets, form 888 from Australian PR holders, marriage certificate, reception cards, gift slips etc
> 
> Should i open up a savings account and send some money there staying offshore? or should i just show the CO my bank statements from Malaysia and Pakistan to affirm that we are saving as a couple for the big move.
> Also, my wife is not currently working in malaysia as there is no need but should I ask her to work so that she can contribute to the bills here?
> 
> please advice.


----------



## girlaussie

When you apply for Partner Visa 309/100 you pay fees for both 'Temporary (309) & Permanent (100) visas' all together so there is no separate fee for subclass 100. However, applicant may need to provide Australian PCC or medical which may incur some cost but obviously not in thousands. 

DIBP will request for more documents through email & also by post so I reckon you gonna hear from them any time soon. 

Also the standard time frame for Permanent Partner Visa 100 is 6-8 months, however, average processing time is less than 6 months.

Hope this helps. 

Girl Aussie 



rashi25 said:


> Can anyone help me in knowing the migration process requirements in Australia and how much time will it take & what is the fee?
> 
> Cheers
> Rashi


----------



## zahin_13200

Bluee said:


> Guys..
> 
> Any luck today???? Please update...
> 
> Maha.. Did u cal your CO and check???
> 
> Zahin.. Please ring them and check on the case..
> 
> Am equally worried as i have also lodged online.. Had i known this before, would have filed paper application..
> 
> Not sure if this is the speed, i would get my visa by this year end..
> 
> I could see only 4 CO's are repeatedly being assigned as per the ss sheet.
> 
> Don't know about others..
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee




My wife called yesterday and operator said that CO has been assigned to our file on 15th OCT.... so im in the same boat like maha... no contact since 15 days(public holidays was there so thats fine)...


----------



## zahin_13200

Becky26 said:


> Just be careful with the travel timings. This situation can cause you delay if the applicant is onshore.
> 
> *You will need to change your PMV to partner 309/100 application if you get married before the PMV is granted.* You'll need to fill form 1023- Change of Circumstances and submit it to AHC immediately along with the marriage certificate and wedding photos and related additional documents.
> 
> Make sure you have informed AHC of all the travel dates.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky showing your concerned... but in my case im getting married for the 2nd TIME as previous one i did in Arya samaj to get photos dvds, and marriage certificate etc... and it was low profile only 30-50 ppl were invited... 
i thought that will enough to prove if CO ask me for any evidences.... i have told to my wife not to mention to operator regarding our marriage on 28th otherwise they will get confuse...


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Aby1 said:


> hi becky.. thank you for the reply.. today i got case officer allocated. thank god. i am all set to go back to india on monday. hope by mid November they grant me the visa.


No worries, happy to help 
That's great news, Congratulations :cheer2:
Can you please update your case officer's details by filling the SS update form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
Thanks for updating us, hopefully the good news is not too far away ray:
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

zahin_13200 said:


> My wife called yesterday and operator said that CO has been assigned to our file on 15th OCT.... so im in the same boat like maha... no contact since 15 days(public holidays was there so thats fine)...


Congratulations on the case officer allocation :cheer2:
Hopefully you'll get the visa soon 
Thanks for keeping us updated, I have added the details to the main SS.
Can you please provide your case officer code? Thanks! 
Good Luck!



zahin_13200 said:


> Thanks Becky showing your concerned... but in my case im getting married for the 2nd TIME as previous one i did in Arya samaj to get photos dvds, and marriage certificate etc... and it was low profile only 30-50 ppl were invited...
> i thought that will enough to prove if CO ask me for any evidences.... i have told to my wife not to mention to operator regarding our marriage on 28th otherwise they will get confuse...


No worries, happy to help 
I'm a little confused, so please correct me if I'm wrong, you're applying for a PMV and you're married?
A person can get married only once to a person at a time no matter where the marriage is registered, in India, in Australia or in any other part of the world. You CAN do the ceremonies again but your date of marriage will be the one where you were married for the first time.

For example:- My husband and I got married in Australia, that's where our marriage is registered. For our marriage certificate to be accepted in other countries, all we had to do was get it apostilled by the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade in Brisbane. I tried to find out whether or not we needed to register our marriage in India and found out that the marriage is registered where it took place hence no way or need to register in India. 
We CAN get our marriage certificate attested by the High Commission of India in Canberra.
I got my husband's name added to my passport with that marriage certificate.

So even if the wedding you had was not a huge event, it'll still be considered valid and registered if all the ceremonies were performed by the celebrant as per the Marriage Act of whatever religion you follow and you were given a marriage certificate.
We didn't have the church wedding (but will later on) and provided all the photos from our wedding and invitation cards, gifts, etc.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sam007

DOA: 27th Jan 2014
Application Type: Partner visa
Method: Online
CO: Not yet allocated.
As of today, it's now been 39.43 Weeks.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Sam007 said:


> DOA: 27th Jan 2014
> Application Type: Partner visa
> Method: Online
> CO: Not yet allocated.
> As of today, it's now been 39.43 Weeks.



Hi !!! :welcome:

I am in my 36th week so its always nice to see people before me so I can track how the Dept is progressing

Please add your details to our spreadsheet, for those of us who watch it like hawks to see how we are going

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform - to add details

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4 - to see how everyone is progressing

Good luck!!!


----------



## Aby1

Becky26 said:


> No worries, happy to help
> That's great news, Congratulations :cheer2:
> Can you please update your case officer's details by filling the SS update form:-
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> Thanks for updating us, hopefully the good news is not too far away ray:
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky.. Today also i got a mail from the same person, saying that please inform the department when i leave the Australia. After that they will assign a CO for my case. so it seems they havent allocated a co yet, they are waiting for me to depart. 
one more thing is i just wondering, is it enough for me to inform the departure to the same mail id?


----------



## sangeeta hans

Hi becky
HW ARE YOu??
Sorry was bit busy in settling lyf in australia!!

Anywaz tell me where are you?? I am higly curious to know!

Regards
Sangeeta


----------



## sangeeta hans

Wohoooooo becky,

Just read your previous mess and it gives me feeling of immense hapiness,,:cheer2:
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Words are not enough to express my feelings!!

I hope you had a wonderful birthday with your partner!!!

Always stay blessed both of you!!!

enjoy your time now:music::music:

Partyyy!!!

Love and regards
Sangeeta


----------



## cyberkidpk

Becky26 said:


> Hey cyberkidpk,
> 
> Regarding Documents:- You should be able to find a checklist for applicants from Pakistan on google. Have a read of the Partner Migration Booklet which is available on DIBP's website. It'll guide you on how to prepare your partner visa application as per the standards of the Australian immigration.
> 
> If you are living together, immigration CAN request you to provide a joint bank account statement. My husband and I have one in Australia (we got our's open in 2012) and that can be a good evidence of joint finances.
> 
> No need for your partner to work as there is no such requirement to prove the partner's employability before her partner visa is approved. All you need to do is provide evidence that your relationship is genuine, you co-exist as a couple, are accepted as a couple by the society and family and that the relationship is on-going and has a future.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Heyy

Many thanks for the reply

The question is how can i fulfill the USUAL resident CLAUSE of sponsor?

I am working in malaysia and living with my wife , and plan to move together when her 309 gets through.

Only thing that is bugging is the usual resident clause as i do not have any tax returns. Aust address yet.


----------



## ashwinn

*309*

DOL: 14/02/14 - Paper

Are there many February applicants out there? 
Just rang AHC for an update and the lady advised that they are allocating case officers currently on applications submitted on 3rd week of January.. so it shouldnt be too far off for February applicants.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Hi Ashwinn

DOL: 27/2/14 - Online

I have marked my calendar for week 40, the 9 month mark, as possible date for CO assignment, and hoping this will allow us to be together for new year. All in a perfect world ... like everyone else, just waiting waiting waiting 

Will be keeping an eye on you


----------



## ashwinn

*feb applicants*

Hi Sonakshi - another Feb applicant 

New Years does looks very nice indeed!! its what im guessing and hoping ours gets approved by then as well.. just in time for our first year anniversary which is on Jan 12th  

In an attempt to minimize delays when eventually case officer gets assigned, two days before I emailed [email protected] a copy of my wifes PCC and I called up AHC today and they advised they recieved the email attachment of the PCC and will flag it for the Case Officer to see when it eventually gets assigned. Now its back to Waiting Waiting Waiting LOL


----------



## girlaussie

As per AHC Pakistan website 'The sponsor does not need to be living in Australia at the time of application'. So you are ok to lodge your application but at some point applicant can be asked to provide Sponsor Australian employment/income tax details so probably you may consider making Australia your home.

Girl Aussie 



cyberkidpk said:


> Heyy
> 
> Many thanks for the reply
> 
> The question is how can i fulfill the USUAL resident CLAUSE of sponsor?
> 
> I am working in malaysia and living with my wife , and plan to move together when her 309 gets through.
> 
> Only thing that is bugging is the usual resident clause as i do not have any tax returns. Aust address yet.


----------



## Maha240606

Guys, 

I think they are not processing the online applications or stopped the process of it. Y im sayin so a CO's sday if u see they have granted visas for Jan 31st but for online applicant of Jan 9th, has not even been their application started to assess. It's very unfairof aAHC behaving like this. If they donn have Knowledge to process online application they shudnt have made that system available for use. Because of ttheir incapacity v r suffering. They introduced this system last December and wat d hell were dey doing these 11 months without giving training to d CO's.. Or my another doubt s they said they had system issues last month.. Have it collapsed their database and list the online application details?? I highly doubt this may be d reason.. May be cos of this they r not telling out and just processing the paper application without considering the online applications.. 

IT'S DAMN FRUSTRATING AND INCREASING THE BLOOD Pressure ONLY


----------



## ashy10

Hi All,

Spoke to AHC operator, said I will be receiving call from CO in 1-2 weeks time. 
Will wait till Nov end for partner visa , if no luck will go on visiting visa to Australia.

DOL : Feb 10th 2014 Online


----------



## singh87

Hello everyone,

Help needed!!!

At present, my wife is on tourist visa and living with me in Australia. Now I am thinking to extended her stay by visiting near by country such as Newzealand. 

Now I am wondering that does she requires a toursit visa to visit Newzealand?

If anyone have any experience in this situation, please help.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Singh87


----------



## Becky26

Sam007 said:


> DOA: 27th Jan 2014
> Application Type: Partner visa
> Method: Online
> CO: Not yet allocated.
> As of today, it's now been 39.43 Weeks.


Hey Sam,

Welcome to the forum 
Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form, I have added your application details to the main SS 
Unfortunately the online applications seem to be taking longer to get approved as compared to the paper applications. It's just a matter of time, October had about 12 holidays and 2 half days for AHC that slowed down the processing a lot.
But hopefully you'll get a case officer allocated to your application in the not too distant future.
Please do keep us updated. Hope this helps.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kai7918

Hi Becky

i was wondering how do you find out about the holidays that AHC had?

You mentioned that they had about 12 holidays plus 2 half days, i was just wondering if that information is available to everyone, and if it is could you please post a link to it.


----------



## Becky26

Aby1 said:


> Hi Becky.. Today also i got a mail from the same person, saying that please inform the department when i leave the Australia. After that they will assign a CO for my case. so it seems they havent allocated a co yet, they are waiting for me to depart.
> one more thing is i just wondering, is it enough for me to inform the departure to the same mail id?


Hey Aby1,

That's exactly what I guessed when I last wrote to you last.
Now just get offshore ASAP! and you should be allocated a case officer not too long after that. 
You'll need to fill form 929 to update and email it to AHC so they can update your address since you're meant to submit one before you change your address for more than 14 days.

Write them an email and scan the filled and signed copy of the form and that will update your details that you have exited Australia.
Hope this helps. Good Luck! Safe travels! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

sangeeta hans said:


> Wohoooooo becky,
> 
> Just read your previous mess and it gives me feeling of immense hapiness,,:cheer2:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Words are not enough to express my feelings!!
> 
> I hope you had a wonderful birthday with your partner!!!
> 
> Always stay blessed both of you!!!
> 
> enjoy your time now:music::music:
> 
> Partyyy!!!
> 
> Love and regards
> Sangeeta


Thanks Sangeeta! Very kind of you for keeping a check on my application's progress. You were always there to lend me comfort and encouragement during my tough time. I appreciate your time and I hope you're doing well in Australia and having a great time like I am 
Take care have a lovely day!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

cyberkidpk said:


> Heyy
> 
> Many thanks for the reply
> 
> The question is how can i fulfill the USUAL resident CLAUSE of sponsor?
> 
> I am working in malaysia and living with my wife , and plan to move together when her 309 gets through.
> 
> Only thing that is bugging is the usual resident clause as i do not have any tax returns. Aust address yet.


No worries, happy to help 
You will have to prove to immigration that you actually want to move to Australia and will have to show that you have made the arrangements to move there like plane tickets, job opportunities, living arrangements, shipping information for your stuff that you are planning to take to Australia, etc. 

DIBP doesn't like people collecting a PR visa and want them to move there when they issue the visa, that's why the "usually resident" condition is on it. So if you haven't lived in Australia at all, you might want to move there after you apply for the partner visa to prove that you are now living there. Then later on provide the additional paperwork from yourself supporting the usually resident-condition.

You CAN invite your partner to Australia on a visitor visa, after you've applied for the partner visa. If you apply for the visitor visa before applying for the partner visa, immigration might be suspicious about it as to why you haven't applied for the partner visa first.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

kai7918 said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> i was wondering how do you find out about the holidays that AHC had?
> 
> You mentioned that they had about 12 holidays plus 2 half days, i was just wondering if that information is available to everyone, and if it is could you please post a link to it.


Hey kai7918,

Below is the link to the list of public holidays that AHC has/will observe in calender year 2014:-
Public holidays - Australian High Commission

4 public holidays in October;
4 Saturdays; and 
4 Sundays
That's 12 days off.
AHC New Delhi's website had information on it about having an annual meeting on October 17, they were closed on October 22 for something and then there was another day when they were open for half a day until 12 pm.
The above were just regular updates which get removed from their website once the day is over.

Hope this helps. Goo Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Aby1

Aby1 said:
Original post 
Hi Becky.. Today also i got a mail from the same person, saying that please inform the department when i leave the Australia. After that they will assign a CO for my case. so it seems they havent allocated a co yet, they are waiting for me to depart. one more thing is i just wondering, is it enough for me to inform the departure to the same mail id?

Hey Aby1, That's exactly what I guessed when I last wrote to you last. Now just get offshore ASAP! and you should be allocated a case officer not too long after that. You'll need to fill form 929 to update and email it to AHC so they can update your address since you're meant to submit one before you change your address for more than 14 days. Write them an email and scan the filled and signed copy of the form and that will update your details that you have exited Australia. Hope this helps. Good Luck! Safe travels! Kind Regards, Becky Thank you Becky.. Ok hope this is not gonna get delayed...


----------



## ShilpaHK

Congratulationsssssssssssssssssssssssss Becky......


Very happy for you....

U did it girl......

Sorry for the late wishes though....

Was very busy for a while....

Congratulations once again.....


----------



## ShilpaHK

Got a question ....

To apply visitor visa for my husband who is working in India.... is the employer letter mandatory????

Below is the requirement mentioned in vfs check list --

If you are employed: Letter from your employer – stating your position 
and salary, length of employment, confirming your leave of absence and 
the name and contact details of the person providing the letter. 

Can any one please advise me regarding the same...


Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

ShilpaHK said:


> Got a question ....
> 
> To apply visitor visa for my husband who is working in India.... is the employer letter mandatory????
> 
> Below is the requirement mentioned in vfs check list --
> 
> If you are employed: Letter from your employer – stating your position
> and salary, length of employment, confirming your leave of absence and
> the name and contact details of the person providing the letter.
> 
> Can any one please advise me regarding the same...
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shilpa



Hi Shilpa - When we applied in March last year, yes, it most certainly is mandatory. It proves you have reason to go home, and means of funds coming.


----------



## ShilpaHK

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Hi Shilpa - When we applied in March last year, yes, it most certainly is mandatory. It proves you have reason to go home, and means of funds coming.


Thank you Sonakshi kumar for your quick reply... 

But if he is got a releaving letter from previous company (3months back letter)

will that be Ok if we show that?

Because getting letter from current employer before hand is a bit tricky for us...


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

ShilpaHK said:


> Thank you Sonakshi kumar for your quick reply...
> 
> But if he is got a releaving letter from previous company (3months back letter)
> 
> will that be Ok if we show that?
> 
> Because getting letter from current employer before hand is a bit tricky for us...



I know, we were petrified about asking in case they fired him or something. But no, I would have to say it has to be from the current employer. Its hard but also imagine being denied the visa because you supplied incorrect information - which would be a black mark against you, or at least make them even more diligent in checking any other applications.


----------



## ShilpaHK

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> I know, we were petrified about asking in case they fired him or something. But no, I would have to say it has to be from the current employer. Its hard but also imagine being denied the visa because you supplied incorrect information - which would be a black mark against you, or at least make them even more diligent in checking any other applications.





Very true....

have to be careful with these things...

Thank you once again...

I will try and find the better option ....


----------



## singh87

Help needed!!!

At present, my wife is on tourist visa and living with me in Australia. Now I am thinking to extended her stay by visiting near by country such as Newzealand.

Now I am wondering that does she requires a toursit visa to visit Newzealand?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Singh87


----------



## ShilpaHK

Do you reckon, would I be able to get our visa atleast in Jan being a March 22nd applicant???!!!!!!!

I really considering visiting visa looking at the AHC's pace...

Atleast we could get some time off during Christmas...

What do u guys reckon???


----------



## Aby1

Becky26 said:


> Hey Aby1,
> 
> That's exactly what I guessed when I last wrote to you last.
> Now just get offshore ASAP! and you should be allocated a case officer not too long after that.
> You'll need to fill form 929 to update and email it to AHC so they can update your address since you're meant to submit one before you change your address for more than 14 days.
> 
> Write them an email and scan the filled and signed copy of the form and that will update your details that you have exited Australia.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck! Safe travels!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hi Becky thank you for the reply.. i took tickets to Monday. i feel if i were in India they would have grant me visa by this time. Anyway hope by November i m gonna make it..


----------



## cyberkidpk

Hi there

Me and my wife are living in malaysia but are pakistani citizens, I hold the PR , where should i file her 309 visa ?
Australian hugh commission in Malaysia or Pakistan ?
Filing online is an option but going through the forum ,I do not have a good feel about it.


----------



## 496402-dron

Maha240606 said:


> Hi,
> 
> vfs means is it paper or online??


Paper.


----------



## Becky26

ShilpaHK said:


> Congratulationsssssssssssssssssssssssss Becky......
> 
> 
> Very happy for you....
> 
> U did it girl......
> 
> Sorry for the late wishes though....
> 
> Was very busy for a while....
> 
> Congratulations once again.....


No worries, thanks for the lovely post 
Appreciate you taking time out of your busy schedule to write me a message, very kind of you 
Hope you're doing well and hope you get your visa soon.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

singh87 said:


> Help needed!!!
> 
> At present, my wife is on tourist visa and living with me in Australia. Now I am thinking to extended her stay by visiting near by country such as Newzealand.
> 
> Now I am wondering that does she requires a toursit visa to visit Newzealand?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Singh87


Since I have zero experience of doing what you're planning on doing, I'm just gonna suggest you to be careful about the processing time of the visa. I'm not too sure where the second visitor visa application will be processed, onshore or offshore; you might wanna check this with immigration. 

Since you still might have another 4 something months before your application is allocated a case officer (that too if the case officer allocation time frames are not increased any further). And you so that gives you time to keep your partner onshore for a few more months. 

Does her visitor visa have a condition 8503- No Further Stay on it?
If she doesn't, you might not have to get offshore to extend her visa. You can just do it while she's onshore.
*Seniors, please advice here! Thanks *
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Aby1 said:


> hi Becky thank you for the reply.. i took tickets to Monday. i feel if i were in India they would have grant me visa by this time. Anyway hope by November i m gonna make it..


No worries, happy to help! 
That's good that you're getting offshore soon. Fingers crossed you should be able to get a case officer not too long after that and you'll be back in Australia in November.
Good Luck, please do keep us updated. Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

cyberkidpk said:


> Hi there
> 
> Me and my wife are living in malaysia but are pakistani citizens, I hold the PR , where should i file her 309 visa ?
> Australian hugh commission in Malaysia or Pakistan ?
> Filing online is an option but going through the forum ,I do not have a good feel about it.


You MUST lodge the application where the applicant resides permanently, if you reside in Malaysia, then you need lodge the application there.

No idea on how things happen or how the files are processed at the AHC in Malaysia, you might wanna find a thread that will be able provide the information more suitable to your country of residence. As this thread is only for applicants who have applied to the AHC New Delhi, all AHCs/Australian Embassies have different processing time frames and slightly different requirements.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## human1234

So happy today I got my visa approved (100) finally. Thnx to all supporting me through difficult waiting time. And I wish good luck to everyone who is waiting for thr grant.


----------



## RohanMT

Congratulations Human1234  Wish u all the best for ur future


----------



## hulk9

You need a visitor visa to visit NZ. The visa takes couple of weeks to process



singh87 said:


> Help needed!!!
> 
> At present, my wife is on tourist visa and living with me in Australia. Now I am thinking to extended her stay by visiting near by country such as Newzealand.
> 
> Now I am wondering that does she requires a toursit visa to visit Newzealand?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Singh87


----------



## studkabir

human1234 said:


> So happy today I got my visa approved (100) finally. Thnx to all supporting me through difficult waiting time. And I wish good luck to everyone who is waiting for thr grant.


Congratulations Human1234. lane:


----------



## Sam007

Hello Sonakshi,

Thanks for your welcome. 

I have now added my details to our SS.

I will definitely update when a CO gets allocated for my application.


Regards,
Sam007


----------



## Sam007

Becky26 said:


> Hey Sam,
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form, I have added your application details to the main SS
> Unfortunately the online applications seem to be taking longer to get approved as compared to the paper applications. It's just a matter of time, October had about 12 holidays and 2 half days for AHC that slowed down the processing a lot.
> But hopefully you'll get a case officer allocated to your application in the not too distant future.
> Please do keep us updated. Hope this helps.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hello Becky,

Thank you for adding details to the main SS.

I am fully aware of the time taking to allocate CO for online applicants.

I am hoping November is going to be my lucky month.

I will definitely update on any progress.


Regards,
Sam007


----------



## studkabir

MeeP said:


> Hi
> We send an email last week asking the status of the application and Yesterday we got reply from CO that she will contact us once the initial assessment has been finished. that means even after 1 month they haven't touched our file or may be not finished doing an initial assessment which is really frustrating... Only God knows when they are going to contact us with some good news...


Hi MeeP, Maha nd Melbourne1,

Did any of you try contacting AHC to find out the progress of the application as it had been more than 20 days for you all since case officer allocation, but until now there is no progress. If any of you have any updates please let us know. 

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## Maha240606

Guys, 

Any idea how to get colored notarized PCC copy from regional passport office? 
Wat all documents required to get it and hw long ll it take to get it?


----------



## Bluee

Maha240606 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any idea how to get colored notarized PCC copy from regional passport office?
> Wat all documents required to get it and hw long ll it take to get it?
> 
> Maha...
> 
> 
> Did your CO ask for it???
> 
> Please reply..
> 
> Color scan your pcc and get notary attestation... That's it..
> 
> Regards
> Bluee


----------



## Maha240606

Ya my CO asked for it.. But she says she needs from regional passport office. I got it from police station.


----------



## HMalhotra

mithi1988 said:


> HMalhotra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys..
> 
> Nice to see this thread. Currently I am not eligible to post anything here as I am still single, but will soon be in the same boat as I will be getting married early next year immediately after which I will be flying to Australia. Hence will then apply for my would be a partner visa.
> 
> As you all are way ahead, can you please suggest, what should be done after getting married and before I fly to Australia so as to make the processing faster as I won't be able to come back any time soon for any respective documentation.
> 
> I understand I will have to get the marriage registered and get her name changed on the passport.
> 
> Can you please add any points that should be taken care of..
> 
> hello hmalhotra
> 
> 
> best wishes for your life ahead and many congrats on your marriage
> As for 309 visa class all the proof should be to the point...collect as much as your proof of marriage ...like bill of gifts you or she going to give specially jewelry both of your names should be there on bills.
> 
> all ceremonies pictures and after marriage pictures like your honeymoon , any family gathering pics both of you should be there in pic.
> 
> after marriage first thing take your marriage certificate and then apply for your spouse passport it will take maximum 40-60 days.
> then soon after when she will receive her passport please apply for PCC it will issue on same day.
> if possible please open joint bank account on both of your name after marriage
> 
> yeaa please take bills of marriage palace or somehere you are going to get marry both of you name should be there..
> 
> these are some points i think you need to take care soon after marriage..i hope this will help you..
> 
> rest you could ask again from forum ..best wishes
> 
> regards
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mithi,
> Thanks for the info.. Its of great help. As I will be moving to Australia immediately after my marriage.. I will make sure these things are taken care of..
> 
> 
> Regards,
> HMalhotra
Click to expand...


----------



## Becky26

Sam007 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> Thank you for adding details to the main SS.
> 
> I am fully aware of the time taking to allocate CO for online applicants.
> 
> I am hoping November is going to be my lucky month.
> 
> I will definitely update on any progress.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sam007


No worries, Sam! Happy to help 
Hope you get the good news soon.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

Maha240606 said:


> Ya my CO asked for it.. But she says she needs from regional passport office. I got it from police station.


Hi Maha,

Steps to apply for a PCC from Regional Passport Office.

1) You need to apply online, pay them and book an appointment. (Some places you can walk in without appointment).

2) On the day of appointment you need to take the passport and document,s they ask for to Regional Passport Office. (Some Regional Passport Offices in India will ask you to apply for a new passport with Spouse name on it before they issue a PCC).

3)If you take the correct documents which they ask for then within 5 days you can go back to the Passport Office and collect your original PCC. 

4) Once you get your original PCC get a Colour Photocopy of the PCC and you need to go to any Notary show him the original and then he will sign and seal it. Once this is done you need to send the notarised photo copy to your case officer.

Hope this helps, But first call your Regional Passport Office and ask them if you need to apply for an appointment to get your PCC or you can walk in.

Seniors please give your in puts or correct if i'm wrong. 


Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## Maha240606

studkabir said:


> Hi Maha,
> 
> Steps to apply for a PCC from Regional Passport Office.
> 
> 1) You need to apply online, pay them and book an appointment. (Some places you can walk in without appointment).
> 
> 2) On the day of appointment you need to take the passport and document,s they ask for to Regional Passport Office. (Some Regional Passport Offices in India will ask you to apply for a new passport with Spouse name on it before they issue a PCC).
> 
> 3)If you take the correct documents which they ask for then within 5 days you can go back to the Passport Office and collect your original PCC.
> 
> 4) Once you get your original PCC get a Colour Photocopy of the PCC and you need to go to any Notary show him the original and then he will sign and seal it. Once this is done you need to send the notarised photo copy to your case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps, But first call your Regional Passport Office and ask them if you need to apply for an appointment to get your PCC or you can walk in.
> 
> Seniors please give your in puts or correct if i'm wrong.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Guys,

I have a doubt.. I'm staying n my in-laws place only for past 10 months including 3 months in tourist visa in Australia. I don't have 12 months of proof for last stay in my husband's home address. The first PCC which I applied in the police station in february, I got it with my hometown address. Can I get PCC with the same address again cos in my husband address I dont have much proof other than driving license and bank account? I asked the regional passport office, and they said u can get PCC with the address in the passport and if current address and passport address are same, u can get PCC directly on the same day else u have to wait for check and stuffs.Is it advisable to get PCC with my hometown address or my husband's home address? Please let me know guys!!

Thanks,
Maha


----------



## Bluee

Maha240606 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a doubt.. I'm staying n my in-laws place only for past 10 months including 3 months in tourist visa in Australia. I don't have 12 months of proof for last stay in my husband's home address. The first PCC which I applied in the police station in february, I got it with my hometown address. Can I get PCC with the same address again cos in my husband address I dont have much proof other than driving license and bank account? I asked the regional passport office, and they said u can get PCC with the address in the passport and if current address and passport address are same, u can get PCC directly on the same day else u have to wait for check and stuffs.Is it advisable to get PCC with my hometown address or my husband's home address? Please let me know guys!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Maha


Maha,

Go with the address in the passport.

Make sure your husbands name is in your passport 

Regards 
Blues


----------



## IntrepidDreamer

*Hello! I found this forum while Googling for info on applying for a spouse Visa. I must admit the whole process is a little unnerving. I'll be going to Australia next week and we will then lodge the 30 day thing to get married. After which, I will be applying for the spouse Visa. We don't plan on having some big wedding, so, the wedding proof makes me wonder what we'll need to show. Nor can either of us afford rings right now since the Visa application is going to require a lot. Will this hurt us? Also if I apply onshore, even though I will be in Australia on a tourist visa, will there be a bridging Visa that will allow me to stay in Australia? Should I get the health and police check done before I apply or wait until they ask me? What all do they check, as far as health concerns that could deny a Visa. Did you get someone to help with your application or do it yourself? When I went to the college here in the US I did all of my financial aid applications myself. He doesn't have a job, will that hurt us? Will I need to get my passport changed once we get married, before I apply or...? I'm really nervous about the entire process. Any help to ease my mind would be incredible. Thanks! *


----------



## Aby1

Becky26 said:


> No worries, happy to help!
> That's good that you're getting offshore soon. Fingers crossed you should be able to get a case officer not too long after that and you'll be back in Australia in November.
> Good Luck, please do keep us updated. Thanks!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Really Becky... I have to come back to Australia just before December first week. You know December 11th is our first wedding anniversary. we need to celebrate that together. we are praying hard for a fast visa grand.. So that we don't wanna stay apart for a long time..


----------



## Maha240606

Becky/Admin,

I was asked for the colored notarized PCC from my CO.. She said she has just started the processing and she needs this document . Please update in the spreadsheet. Im not able to edit..

Regards,
Maha


----------



## gsb733




----------



## Aby1

sorry Becky..belated birthday wishes...


----------



## girlaussie

Hello,

If you simply read Partner Visa Booklet from immi website then you literally don't need any assistance at all. I applied on me own & got it without any trouble.

Can you please explain what do you mean by 'will then lodge the 30 day thing to get married'? I reckon your evisa has no 'No Further Stay' condition then perhaps you are ok to go for Partner Visa 820/801 - obviously fees is high cause you are Onshore. 

Your wedding is big or small, ring or no ring, money or no money it doesn't matter really. All DIBP wants you to provide evidence of your genuine relationship along with other documents. The 4 broad categories are: financial aspect, household, social context, mutual commitment towards each other so gather as much evidence as you can to prove your relationship.

Take it easy, read the below link carefully: 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie 



IntrepidDreamer said:


> *Hello! I found this forum while Googling for info on applying for a spouse Visa. I must admit the whole process is a little unnerving. I'll be going to Australia next week and we will then lodge the 30 day thing to get married. After which, I will be applying for the spouse Visa. We don't plan on having some big wedding, so, the wedding proof makes me wonder what we'll need to show. Nor can either of us afford rings right now since the Visa application is going to require a lot. Will this hurt us? Also if I apply onshore, even though I will be in Australia on a tourist visa, will there be a bridging Visa that will allow me to stay in Australia? Should I get the health and police check done before I apply or wait until they ask me? What all do they check, as far as health concerns that could deny a Visa. Did you get someone to help with your application or do it yourself? When I went to the college here in the US I did all of my financial aid applications myself. He doesn't have a job, will that hurt us? Will I need to get my passport changed once we get married, before I apply or...? I'm really nervous about the entire process. Any help to ease my mind would be incredible. Thanks! *


----------



## IntrepidDreamer

Thanks! No. Since I'm from the USA my ETA does not have the "No Further Stay" clause attached to it, thankfully. I have read the fees are higher if I apply onshore. It's worth it though to me if I can stay there with him and not return to the US. 

I meant on the 30 days. I read that we would have to lodge a notice of marriage with a celebrant. We plan to do that about a week or so after I arrive back in Australia.

That's great on the wedding. We need to put the money into the Visa application and all of this now instead of spending a lot on that. I've read about receipts for gifts. Would credit card records work? I have some receipts from my first time in Australia, but not many. 

I feel like I've read over everything a million times and yet I still have questions. Everyone says the process is hard, which is what has me worried. Anyone who has been around us can certainly vouch for us that we are committed. 

Again, thank you so much!



girlaussie said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you simply read Partner Visa Booklet from immi website then you literally don't need any assistance at all. I applied on me own & got it without any trouble.
> 
> Can you please explain what do you mean by 'will then lodge the 30 day thing to get married'? I reckon your evisa has no 'No Further Stay' condition then perhaps you are ok to go for Partner Visa 820/801 - obviously fees is high cause you are Onshore.
> 
> Your wedding is big or small, ring or no ring, money or no money it doesn't matter really. All DIBP wants you to provide evidence of your genuine relationship along with other documents. The 4 broad categories are: financial aspect, household, social context, mutual commitment towards each other so gather as much evidence as you can to prove your relationship.
> 
> Take it easy, read the below link carefully:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## girlaussie

Well then wonderful, you are all set to go. Trust me it's very easy but time consuming as you have to go through each & everything. 

Bank account, bank transfers (if any), joint travel, photo with family, credit card details, any history of communication....anything you can add will help & make your application strong.

If you need any more assistance, simply ask or PM me.

Good Luck!!!

Girl Aussie 



IntrepidDreamer said:


> Thanks! No. Since I'm from the USA my ETA does not have the "No Further Stay" clause attached to it, thankfully. I have read the fees are higher if I apply onshore. It's worth it though to me if I can stay there with him and not return to the US.
> 
> I meant on the 30 days. I read that we would have to lodge a notice of marriage with a celebrant. We plan to do that about a week or so after I arrive back in Australia.
> 
> That's great on the wedding. We need to put the money into the Visa application and all of this now instead of spending a lot on that. I've read about receipts for gifts. Would credit card records work? I have some receipts from my first time in Australia, but not many.
> 
> I feel like I've read over everything a million times and yet I still have questions. Everyone says the process is hard, which is what has me worried. Anyone who has been around us can certainly vouch for us that we are committed.
> 
> Again, thank you so much!


----------



## IntrepidDreamer

Thanks a lot! He has never met my family, but I have met all of his. I thought about adding him to my credit card account here in the US. Would that be a good thing to do? The bank account, we will open one together once I'm back there as well. We have tons of communication. I have a couple letters from my friends here in the states. They aren't certified, but I figured I would add them anyways. We will get certified ones in Australia with his family and such. I'm okay with the time consuming part as long as I get to stay in Australia with him as I cannot stand being apart.



girlaussie said:


> Well then wonderful, you are all set to go. Trust me it's very easy but time consuming as you have to go through each & everything.
> 
> Bank account, bank transfers (if any), joint travel, photo with family, credit card details, any history of communication....anything you can add will help & make your application strong.
> 
> If you need any more assistance, simply ask or PM me.
> 
> Good Luck!!!
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## girlaussie

yes absolutely, this is all good. Interestingly my husband never met me family when I applied but it's not a must thing, we managed even without it 

Letters etc don't need to be certified so its ok, form 888 & statutory declaration (applicant/sponsor) needs to be certified so are the original docs.

Just read Partner Visa Booklet-this helped me a lot (My Bible really  

Girl Aussie 



IntrepidDreamer said:


> Thanks a lot! He has never met my family, but I have met all of his. I thought about adding him to my credit card account here in the US. Would that be a good thing to do? The bank account, we will open one together once I'm back there as well. We have tons of communication. I have a couple letters from my friends here in the states. They aren't certified, but I figured I would add them anyways. We will get certified ones in Australia with his family and such. I'm okay with the time consuming part as long as I get to stay in Australia with him as I cannot stand being apart.


----------



## Dazzy

Hi maha,

I hve also submitted pcc nd in that my husband name is not there as my passport is also before marriage. It was accepted by co at the time of my husband pr so i submitted the same at time of my spouse visa application. I request u to update any information in this regard if u get from ur co whether is it compulsory to add husband name or not.
Regards
Dazzy


----------



## Bluee

Maha240606 said:


> My husband's name s not n d passport cos i got the passport before marriage.. Is it required?


Maha ..

You should have got a new passport before applying for partner visa..
Does your husband has your name in his passport?

Any one of these is mandatory for partner visa..

We are seeing many cases being delayed for this reason..

Becky is prime example..

Anyways.. Check with your CO.. And do as he request..

Regards
Bluee


----------



## smadaan

Hey everybody.. Can please anyone suggest that if case officer (in case) asks for pcc again even if submitted before, then within minimum how many days it can be resubmitted??
Also is it really necessary for spouse's name to be on pcc, if it is not there on passport?
All relationship evidences and proofs submitted..


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Becky/Admin,
> 
> I was asked for the colored notarized PCC from my CO.. She said she has just started the processing and she needs this document . Please update in the spreadsheet. Im not able to edit..
> 
> Regards,
> Maha


Thanks for the update 
As for needing your husband's name in the passport, that might be the requirement of the PSK from where you'll apply for the PCC.
My PSK needed all my details (address and husband's name as mine was re-issued in Canberra while on a student visa when I wasn't married), your best option is to check with the PSK, they'll be able to tell you. Different PSK follow slightly different rules.

There is no set time within which you must submit the PCC. If you update your case officer of the time frame you'll need to get the document, your case officer will make a note in your file. But if you don't update them, 28 days is how long you have within which the applicant is meant to submit the requested document.

It took me over 3 months including my passport re-issue and PCC application to submit my new PCC.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!


Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Aby1 said:


> sorry Becky..belated birthday wishes...


Thank You Aby!!! You remembered  So kind of you 
It was on the 26th  It was so nice celebrating it with my husband, best present 
Thanks again!


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Maha ..
> 
> You should have got a new passport before applying for partner visa..
> Does your husband has your name in his passport?
> 
> Any one of these is mandatory for partner visa..
> 
> We are seeing many cases being delayed for this reason..
> 
> Becky is prime example..
> 
> Anyways.. Check with your CO.. And do as he request..
> 
> Regards
> Bluee


Hey Bluee,

Your's is a good point, but I've seen many people get their PCC without getting their husband's name in their passport. It depends on the requirements of the PSK only. It is NOT a requirement for the partner visa. I would've still got my partner visa approved without my husband's name in my passport if the PSK had issued me the PCC on my old passport. 

As I said before, check with the PSK, they are the best source of information when it comes to PCC application and whether or not they will ask the applicant to get their passport re-issued to get their details updated.

Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

smadaan said:


> Hey everybody.. Can please anyone suggest that if case officer (in case) asks for pcc again even if submitted before, then within minimum how many days it can be resubmitted??
> Also is it really necessary for spouse's name to be on pcc, if it is not there on passport?
> All relationship evidences and proofs submitted..


Hey smadaan,

I by mistake wrote the answer to your query to Maha  My bad. I'll answer it again 

Regarding needing your husband's name in the passport-that might be the requirement of the PSK from where you'll apply for the PCC.
My PSK needed all my details (address and husband's name as mine was re-issued in Canberra while on a student visa when I wasn't married), your best option is to check with the PSK, they'll be able to tell you. Different PSK follow slightly different rules.

There is no set time within which you must submit the PCC. If you update your case officer of the time frame you'll need to get the document, your case officer will make a note in your file. But if you don't update them, 28 days is how long you are deemed to have within which the applicant is meant to submit the requested document. 

It took me over 3 months including my passport re-issue and PCC application to submit my new PCC to my case officer.

Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Hi becky and blue, 

When I enquired to my PSK regarding my PCC, they were like if ur passport address and present address are same and no change s required in the passport then they ll issue PCC the same day.. So I don't think so, they require me to apply for a new passport with my husband's name n it..


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Hi becky and blue,
> 
> When I enquired to my PSK regarding my PCC, they were like if ur passport address and present address are same and no change s required in the passport then they ll issue PCC the same day.. So I don't think so, they require me to apply for a new passport with my husband's name n it..


Hey Maha,

Sometimes they take a couple of weeks to do the police check even when the husband's name isn't in the passport, again it depends on the PSK.
Good that you don't need to apply for a re-issue. Let us know how you go.
Hope everything works out. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> I have a doubt.. Wats d necessity to have husband's name n d passport? Cos the PCC check s mainly for ur character check and having husband's name in the passport doesn't sound understandable.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Maha


There is no need to get the passport updated if your PSK is ready to issue you the PCC based on the information on your current passport. As I said before, that is only a requirement of the PSK (which differs from PSK to PSK) and not of the AHC/immigration. The PCC will only have your name, DOB and passport number, at least mine had those details. It didn't have my husband's name and/or my address; things for which I had to get my passport re-issued. Was really annoyed to see that all the drama was for nothing 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bluee

Becky26 said:


> There is no need to get the passport updated if your PSK is ready to issue you the PCC based on the information on your current passport. As I said before, that is only a requirement of the PSK (which differ from PSK to PSK) and not of the AHC/immigration. The PCC will only have your name, DOB and passport number, at least mine had those details. It didn't have my husband's name and/or my address; things for which I had to get my passport re-issued. Was really annoyed to see that all the drama was for nothing
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Becky..

New PCC that they issue after new passport definitely has husbands name on it..

can you check again..

I think this is to validate the genuineness of our case.. To have spouse name in passport..

Maha..

Please check if you can get pcc on the old address.. As U are applying for it after a long time, they might not have your records.. You will get a cal from local police booth about your availability in that address.. Then they will send it to regional passport office.. And you will be notified to collect your pcc..

Before all these confirm with your co whether to have husbands name on passport or not..

Check with your agent as well..



Regards 
Bluee


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Becky..
> 
> New PCC that they issue after new passport definitely has husbands name on it..
> 
> can you check again..
> 
> I think this is to validate the genuineness of our case.. To have spouse name in passport..
> 
> Maha..
> 
> Please check if you can get pcc on the old address.. As U are applying for it after a long time, they might not have your records.. You will get a cal from local police booth about your availability in that address.. Then they will send it to regional passport office.. And you will be notified to collect your pcc..
> 
> Before all these confirm with your co whether to have husbands name on passport or not..
> 
> Check with your agent as well..
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Bluee


Ah! You're right!! Thanks for the correction, it does have my husband's name on it. Apologies for the incorrect information.
If the address is different on the passport from where the applicant is currently residing, police check will be done at all the address where the applicant has resided at the past 12 months.
Once that check is done, the report will be sent to the RPO as Bluee said and the PSK will print and authorise your PCC and will inform you when it's ready to be collected. This is one way some PSKs work, you know the other way as well.

Hope this helps. Thanks again Blue!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

SS Users loveforever, tejinder kaur, rohanMT and tarunmalh- Have you guys heard anything from AHC regarding your applications? It's been a long time since we heard from last. 

SS Users Sakshi, Dip8 and Subedi- Have you guys heard anything regarding case officer allocations to your applications, its been a long time since we heard anything from you all.

Kindly please update us ASAP! Thanks for your time.
I look forward to your replies. 
Good Luck! Have a nice week 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## deepz

Hi All,
We have submitted Spouse Visa 309 application from India. There has not been any CO allocated. Does anybody have any idea that how much time does it take to get CO asisgned?

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



deepz said:


> Hi All,
> We have submitted Spouse Visa 309 application from India. There has not been any CO allocated. Does anybody have any idea that how much time does it take to get CO asisgned?
> 
> Thanks


Hey deepz,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per AHC New Delhi website case officer allocation is taking 30-31 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
But unfortunately as per the SS, AHC seems to be taking about 38-40 weeks to allocate case officer to applications. Right now they are processing applications lodged in January 2014.

When did you apply for the partner visa?

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## deepz

Thanks Becky. I have updated form. We have submitted all docs like Medical,PCC etc. Just waiitng for CO allocation. going by this timeline, I don't think CO will be allocated before Jan 2015. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



deepz said:


> Thanks Becky. I have updated form. We have submitted all docs like Medical,PCC etc. Just waiitng for CO allocation. going by this timeline, I don't think CO will be allocated before Jan 2015. Thanks for your help.


No worries, happy to help! 
I have added your application details to the main SS, you can view them by clicking the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Yeah, October was very slow compared to othe months because of all the public holidays, hoping that the processing will get back on track and that AHC will clear the backlog soon.
40 weeks wait for a case officer allocation is ridiculous, but there is nothing anyone can do 

Please do ask if you have any questions. Good Luck!  And please don't forget to keep us updated.

P.S.- when did you submit the medicals, PCC and other additional documents?

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## aussi14

Hi Guys ... It's been 40th week since DOL ie. 29th January 2014 online and not heard anything from AHC .. Whenever we call them .. They have same statement of 12 months time . This wait is killing us big time now... My social wedding is scheduled on 7th Nov... I have got my tourist visa as well and got the tickets booked of 15th nov ... But I wish to get spouse visa before that ... Otherwise it's gonna end up in delay... But left with no other option .... AHC is really harassing all the applicants... 
Hope our prayers to b listened soon ... Please update if there is any update


----------



## Becky26

aussi14 said:


> Hi Guys ... It's been 40th week since DOL ie. 29th January 2014 online and not heard anything from AHC .. Whenever we call them .. They have same statement of 12 months time . This wait is killing us big time now... My social wedding is scheduled on 7th Nov... I have got my tourist visa as well and got the tickets booked of 15th nov ... But I wish to get spouse visa before that ... Otherwise it's gonna end up in delay... But left with no other option .... AHC is really harassing all the applicants...
> Hope our prayers to b listened soon ... Please update if there is any update


So sorry to hear about what you are going through. I really hope you get your visa soon and also all January 2014 who have been waiting so patiently. This is so unfair as to what AHC is doing to the applicants.
Please do keep us updated, praying for all. 
Good Luck! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## loveforever

Becky26 said:


> SS Users loveforever, tejinder kaur, rohanMT and tarunmalh- Have you guys heard anything from AHC regarding your applications? It's been a long time since we heard from last.
> 
> SS Users Sakshi, Dip8 and Subedi- Have you guys heard anything regarding case officer allocations to your applications, its been a long time since we heard anything from you all.
> 
> Kindly please update us ASAP! Thanks for your time.
> I look forward to your replies.
> Good Luck! Have a nice week
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,

congratulations on your visa grant , so happy for you.

i called AHC last week twice. first day operator told me that they have received my attested PCCs on 07/10/14 but co wasn't there so they were not able to give me any updates but operator took down my phone no. so that co can call me back to provide me update but i didn't receive any call. so again on friday i call them back and operator was so fussy she didn't connect me co and said we try to complete file within 12 months but that is not timeframe so files can take more than 12 months to take decision.

3 weeks ago i called AHC to inform about student visa and operator had a word with co at that time and she said co will contact me shortly. but nothing yet.

meep and studkabir have same co as me and she is not contacting anybody don't know why.

thanks for asking becky. i will keep you update.


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> congratulations on your visa grant , so happy for you.
> 
> i called AHC last week twice. first day operator told me that they have received my attested PCCs on 07/10/14 but co wasn't there so they were not able to give me any updates but operator took down my phone no. so that co can call me back to provide me update but i didn't receive any call. so again on friday i call them back and operator was so fussy she didn't connect me co and said we try to complete file within 12 months but that is not timeframe so files can take more than 12 months to take decision.
> 
> 3 weeks ago i called AHC to inform about student visa and operator had a word with co at that time and she said co will contact me shortly. but nothing yet.
> 
> meep and studkabir have same co as me and she is not contacting anybody don't know why.
> 
> thanks for asking becky. i will keep you update.


Thanks for your reply loveforever!  Thanks so much! It's great to be back with the husband 
I really am looking forward to your visa grant, it's been a long wait and I hope you get the good news soon. Make sure you keep emailing and calling AHC now that your application has crossed 12 months timeframe. 

I can't remember how many times my husband and I called and emailed AHC before they gave up on giving us the same BS replies and granted my visa 
Just be persistent and stay in close contact with them, the longer you leave things, the longer they'll take. They need to feel that you're worried about the delay and are not going to give up on calling them until they give you an update.

Also maybe they might be waiting for you to get offshore, you should check this with AHC ASAP! I have a strong feeling that's the reason they are delaying you grant because you're in Australia. The longer you're onshore the more AHC will delay your application.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ashy10

aussi14 said:


> Hi Guys ... It's been 40th week since DOL ie. 29th January 2014 online and not heard anything from AHC .. Whenever we call them .. They have same statement of 12 months time . This wait is killing us big time now... My social wedding is scheduled on 7th Nov... I have got my tourist visa as well and got the tickets booked of 15th nov ... But I wish to get spouse visa before that ... Otherwise it's gonna end up in delay... But left with no other option .... AHC is really harassing all the applicants...
> Hope our prayers to b listened soon ... Please update if there is any update


@Aussi 14 : Losing hope seeing ur post, was expecting call from CO coming week as I read in another blog 30th Jan 2014(paper) applicant getting visa.
I am in India, didnt go on tourist visa to Aus, been more than 8 months. Got married in Jan and applied online for partner visa in Feb
Frustrated awaiting visa. My DOL Feb 10th 2014(Online)
Hope AHC process partner visa applications soon.


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

January applicants why so quiet? Any update/good news??
Good Luck to all waiting! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Subedi

Becky26 said:


> January applicants why so quiet? Any update/good news??
> Good Luck to all waiting! :thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




hi Becky,
how you doing? i have got no news to share at this time.... thanks for checking...


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> hi Becky,
> how you doing? i have got no news to share at this time.... thanks for checking...


Hey Subedi,

I'm great  thanks for asking 
Hope you're doing well, so you still haven't been allocated a case officer 
This is so horrible, you should keep calling AHC for updates, praying for your good news 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## RohanMT

Hello Becky, 
We haven't got any response yet


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> January applicants why so quiet? Any update/good news??
> Good Luck to all waiting! :thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, 

Just spoke with the AHC operator and he said that my case officer is on medical leave and they don't know when she will be back. I don't know when this wait is going to end.


----------



## Becky26

RohanMT said:


> Hello Becky,
> We haven't got any response yet


Thanks for your reply, Good Luck! I hope you get it soon 
Waiting for the good news soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Just spoke with the AHC operator and he said that my case officer is on medical leave and they don't know when she will be back. I don't know when this wait is going to end.


Thanks for an update Studkabir. This is such an unclear situation when AHC doesn't tell you when the case officer will be back. I really hope the case officer returns to her desk soon and starts granting visa.
Good Luck! Praying for you all.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## RohanMT

Thank you so much Becky. U r one of the best human being


----------



## tushar3484

HI Becky

Hope you are doing well, Just wondering, is there any condition on the limit of tourist visa, means the maximum amount one can stay ? my wife applied her 309 on 15 march , came here on 12th april on visitor visa . Initially it was for 3 months , till 12 july, but i got it extended for 6 months , since there was no "no further stay " condition on her visa. She is still here and considering the major delays with case officers, i am planning to send her back in january 1st week. ( visitor visa expiring on 12 jan )

I know once the case officer gets assigned , she has to be back in INdia, but is there any condition on the limit on tourist visa ? i guess they are both separate, so there wont be any issues, but just checking with you and senior members here


Thanks in advance


----------



## Parul Ahuja

Hi Becky.., 

Congratulationss...!!! Yayyiieie

I jus saw d forum after long.. sorry for d late wishes.. but sooo happy for u.

 

Stay Blessed..


----------



## Becky26

RohanMT said:


> Thank you so much Becky. U r one of the best human being


Thank you Rohan!
So kind of you to say that, I just try to help people with the best of my knowledge 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tushar3484 said:


> HI Becky
> 
> Hope you are doing well, Just wondering, is there any condition on the limit of tourist visa, means the maximum amount one can stay ? my wife applied her 309 on 15 march , came here on 12th april on visitor visa . Initially it was for 3 months , till 12 july, but i got it extended for 6 months , since there was no "no further stay " condition on her visa. She is still here and considering the major delays with case officers, i am planning to send her back in january 1st week. ( visitor visa expiring on 12 jan )
> 
> I know once the case officer gets assigned , she has to be back in INdia, but is there any condition on the limit on tourist visa ? i guess they are both separate, so there wont be any issues, but just checking with you and senior members here
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hey tushar,

I'm doing great  Hope you're having a good week 
I'm sorry but unfortunately I'm not too sure about this. I think I read somewhere/on another immigration form that there is a waiting period of 6 months before someone whose been to Australia on a visitor visa before they can apply for a second one, and in your case a third one since you have already applied for an extension.

*Does the extended visitor visa have a 'no further stay' condition on it?* If no, it will be worth a shot to try apply for another extension. If they approve it, that'll be great. But if they don't I guess returning to India will be plan B.

Since AHC New Delhi still hasn't started processing the partner visa applications of February 2014 applicants yet, there is a chance that the March applicants could be waiting for a bit longer. So staying onshore until New Years shouldn't cause you any delays unless AHC approves all January and February 2014 applications within November (which I highly doubt will happen with their lazy working methods).

And if you get lucky, maybe your partner will get another extension on her visitor visa again and she can stay onshore.
Having said that, you might wanna check with other seniors who have experience with visitor visa application/extension. I apologize in advance if there is any incorrect information in my above post.
*Seniors, please help here! Thanks a lot! *

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Parul Ahuja said:


> Hi Becky..,
> 
> Congratulationss...!!! Yayyiieie
> 
> I jus saw d forum after long.. sorry for d late wishes.. but sooo happy for u.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay Blessed..


No worries, life gets busy 
Thanks for the kind wishes, hope you're doing well.
Have a great week!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Blue and Becky, 

Atlast got my PCC today with the address in the passport itself.. They just asked my marriage certificate for reference.. Got the PCC, took a color copy and kept it notarised.. Happy .. Sent it to my MA.. 

Thanks guys for helping me to sort out this problem. 

Regards, 

Maha


----------



## studkabir

Maha240606 said:


> Blue and Becky,
> 
> Atlast got my PCC today with the address in the passport itself.. They just asked my marriage certificate for reference.. Got the PCC, took a color copy and kept it notarised.. Happy .. Sent it to my MA..
> 
> Thanks guys for helping me to sort out this problem.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Maha


Hi Maha, 

Just a question does your PCC have your husband's name on it?


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for an update Studkabir. This is such an unclear situation when AHC doesn't tell you when the case officer will be back. I really hope the case officer returns to her desk soon and starts granting visa.
> Good Luck! Praying for you all.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky, from last 3 weeks nothing has happened since the case officer was assigned.


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Maha240606 said:


> Blue and Becky,
> 
> Atlast got my PCC today with the address in the passport itself.. They just asked my marriage certificate for reference.. Got the PCC, took a color copy and kept it notarised.. Happy .. Sent it to my MA..
> 
> Thanks guys for helping me to sort out this problem.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Maha


Hey Maha,

That's great news!! :nod: Always happy to help 
Congratulations on getting your new PCC(without any dramas) 
I hope your golden emails comes through very soon. Good Luck and thanks heaps for keeping us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Thanks Becky, from last 3 weeks nothing has happened since the case officer was assigned.


No worries, I can imagine how stressful things would be for you right now. You should call AHC again and ask them of the date when your case officer will be returning to work as the answer they gave the last time you called was very vague.

Different operators provide different information, so maybe this time when you'll call the operator might give you a helpful reply. I guess there's nothing to lose and it's worth a shot calling them again.
Hope this helps, good luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Hi Maha,
> 
> Just a question does your PCC have your husband's name on it?


If all the PSK have the same PCC format, then yes it will have the husband's name on it.
Mine does.


----------



## Maha240606

studkabir said:


> Hi Maha,
> 
> Just a question does your PCC have your husband's name on it?


Ya it has my husband name in it..


----------



## Maha240606

Becky26 said:


> Hey Maha,
> 
> That's great news!! :nod: Always happy to help
> Congratulations on getting your new PCC(without any dramas)
> I hope your golden emails comes through very soon. Good Luck and thanks heaps for keeping us updated.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks becky, 

Hoping to get my visa ASAP..


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> If all the PSK have the same PCC format, then yes it will have the husband's name on it.
> Mine does.


Becky but mine doesn't have my husband's name on it. It has my dad's name on it. I just pray that it doesn't cause any problems. 

Regards, 
Studkabir


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Becky but mine doesn't have my husband's name on it. It has my dad's name on it. I just pray that it doesn't cause any problems.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Did you add your husband's name on your passport? If not, that's why it says D/O instead of W/O. Shouldn't cause any issues  Not all applicants get their passports updated after getting married.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> Did you add your husband's name on your passport? If not, that's why it says D/O instead of W/O. Shouldn't cause any issues  Not all applicants get their passports updated after getting married.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky, now at least I have a sigh of relief. Will call my case officer today and see if she's back to work. Human 1234 and meep also have the same case officer as me. I wonder if they have tried to contact the case officer with regards to their application. 

Regards, 
Studkabir


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Thanks Becky, now at least I have a sigh of relief. Will call my case officer today and see if she's back to work. Human 1234 and meep also have the same case officer as me. I wonder if they have tried to contact the case officer with regards to their application.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


No worries, happy to help! 
Human1234 and Meep have different case officers. 
Human1234's and my case officer were the same, initials MB, while Meep's is TV.

Please do let us know how you go today with the phone call to AHC. Hope they help you out and grant your visa soon.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> No worries, happy to help!
> Human1234 and Meep have different case officers.
> Human1234's and my case officer were the same, initials MB, while Meep's is TV.
> 
> Please do let us know how you go today with the phone call to AHC. Hope they help you out and grant your visa soon.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Sorry Becky i got it wrong, loveforever and Meep have the same case officer as me initials TV.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## Maha240606

Hey studkabir, 

Did u get ur PCC done from passport office or police station.. Cos earlier when I got from police station they gave me as D/O only but in passport office they gave me W/O.. I too don't have my husband's name n d passport.. Just showed my marriage certificate for proof..


----------



## studkabir

Maha240606 said:


> Hey studkabir,
> 
> Did u get ur PCC done from passport office or police station.. Cos earlier when I got from police station they gave me as D/O only but in passport office they gave me W/O.. I too don't have my husband's name n d passport.. Just showed my marriage certificate for proof..


Hi Maha, 

I got it done from passport office but they still gave me one with my father's name on it as my passport doesn't have my husband's name.

Regards, 
Studkabir


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Sorry Becky i got it wrong, loveforever and Meep have the same case officer as me initials TV.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


No worries


----------



## Maha240606

Hey Becky,

For online applications, is it necessary that we must attach all documents to the e-application only or we can send it directly as an email to our CO.. Can I send my PCC directly to my CO? Cos today being Melbourne Cup day, my MA is not ready to even to open her mail to check if my PCC s fine and to upload it in my acct.(how ridiculous).. Anyways we cant blame them.. Cant expect them to be eager enough to process the application soon.. 

Please let me know ASAP... 

Regards,

Maha


----------



## Maha240606

studkabir said:


> Hi Maha,
> 
> I got it done from passport office but they still gave me one with my father's name on it as my passport doesn't have my husband's name.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Oh... U applied the PCC application via online and in the form u mentioned ur husband 's name rite? Also ur address n passport s ur husband's or ur dad's address? But anyways as Becky said, that shud be fine

Regards,

Maha


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> For online applications, is it necessary that we must attach all documents to the e-application only or we can send it directly as an email to our CO.. Can I send my PCC directly to my CO? Cos today being Melbourne Cup day, my MA is not ready to even to open her mail to check if my PCC s fine and to upload it in my acct.(how ridiculous).. Anyways we cant blame them.. Cant expect them to be eager enough to process the application soon..
> 
> Please let me know ASAP...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Maha


Hey Maha,

I really don't think today being Melbourne Cup Day should have any effect on ImmiAccount or the visa application processing. It's not a public holiday today for AHC or for Australia. Its a public holiday ONLY for the state of Victoria but that's about it. Plus all the applications get processed offshore. The upcoming national public holidays for Australia are for Christmas, Boxing Day and New Years.

From what I've read, the online applicants are supposed to upload all their documents to their ImmiAccount and not send it to AHC, that's why they are online applications 
I'm still not too sure about this. Maybe the other online applicants can help you out with this one 
*Seniors, please help here. Thanks! *

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Becky26 said:


> Hey Maha,
> 
> I really don't think today being Melbourne Cup Day should have any effect on ImmiAccount or the visa application processing. It's not a public holiday today for AHC or for Australia. Its a public holiday ONLY for the state of Victoria but that's about it. Plus all the applications get processed offshore. The upcoming national public holidays are for Christmas, Boxing Day and New Years.
> 
> From what I've read, the online applicants are supposed to upload all their documents to their ImmiAccount and not send it to AHC, that's why they are online applications
> I'm still not too sure about this. Maybe the other online applicants can help you out with this one
> *Seniors, please help here. Thanks! *
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,

Ya being Melbourne cup day, my MA said its public holiday for her and she wont open the mails the today and will check and let me know only tomorrow.. Its highly irritating cos I got the PCC work done yesterday n one day hoping some progress today and she on the other side says sluggishly that wont open her mails nu.. 

Ok anyways now either Supreet Kaur or KG_AUS only can reply.. 

But is there any harm is sending my CO the PCC?? She can atleast let me knw if she needs any further documents rite??

Regards,
Maha


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Ya being Melbourne cup day, my MA said its public holiday for her and she wont open the mails the today and will check and let me know only tomorrow.. Its highly irritating cos I got the PCC work done yesterday n one day hoping some progress today and she on the other side says sluggishly that wont open her mails nu..
> 
> Ok anyways now either Supreet Kaur or KG_AUS only can reply..
> 
> But is there any harm is sending my CO the PCC?? She can atleast let me knw if she needs any further documents rite??
> 
> Regards,
> Maha


Oh ok, if your migration lawyer is in Victoria she'll be having a fun day at the races  
No point in emailing her then, just wait for tomorrow to come and then she'll be able to update you.

In the mean time, you can try emailing your case officer, no harm in that. If she accepts the scanned copy of your PCC, well then your problem will be solved 
If she doesn't, then you'll have to wait till tomorrow. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Becky26 said:


> Oh ok, if your migration lawyer is in Victoria she'll be having a fun day at the races
> No point in emailing her then, just wait for tomorrow to come and then she'll be able to update you.
> 
> In the mean time, you can try emailing your case officer, no harm in that. If she accepts the scanned copy of your PCC, well then your problem will be solved
> If she doesn't, then you'll have to wait till tomorrow.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Ok Becky,

Will try emailing my CO with my PCC today..

Regards,
Maha


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Ok Becky,
> 
> Will try emailing my CO with my PCC today..
> 
> Regards,
> Maha


Please let us know how you go 
Good Luck!!


----------



## Maha240606

Becky26 said:


> Please let us know how you go
> Good Luck!!


Ya Becky,

As U said, my CO asked me to upload it in my Immi account.. so need to wait till tomorrow!!


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Ya Becky,
> 
> As U said, my CO asked me to upload it in my Immi account.. so need to wait till tomorrow!!


Thanks for the quick update. I had a feeling she was going to say that. Ah well, tomorrow is not that far away 
Hang in there  Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## RohanMT

Hello Becky,
We tried to ring AHC n got to knw our CO was changed on 10th September n our case officer code no is 1 (DD).
It's frustrating us. It's been 328 Days from DOL and 77 days from DOQ. Hopefully we won't be waiting too much longer now...


----------



## Maha240606

Becky,

I too asked her if she required any other documents.. But she just said we need to upload it in the immi acct... So I think she doesnt need any other further documents.. Our anniversary s coming up next week saturday.. Im just hoping if I get my visa my then and be there ... Fingers crossed...


----------



## jananilokesh

*Processing time*

Hi all,

I lodged for partner visa on 10th Dec 2013. Case officer assigned 18th June 2014 requesting for additional docs(PCC, photos, proof of communication). Submitted additional docs on 8th July and moved to finalisation stage on 15th July 2014. Its been more than 110 days since I'm in finalisation stage. Still waiting for the visa.......... Any idea abt how much longer we should wait???


----------



## Becky26

RohanMT said:


> Hello Becky,
> We tried to ring AHC n got to knw our CO was changed on 10th September n our case officer code no is 1 (DD).
> It's frustrating us. It's been 328 Days from DOL and 77 days from DOQ. Hopefully we won't be waiting too much longer now...


Hey Rohan,

Thanks for the update. I'm sorry to hear that AHC is still making you run around in circles especially when your case is about to cross the 12 months since DOL timeframe.
I've updated your details in the main SS. 

Just wondering if you asked AHC why your case officer was changed? And why you weren't advised of the change? Did you speak to the new case officer?
Good Luck! Praying for your grant 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



jananilokesh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged for partner visa on 10th Dec 2013. Case officer assigned 18th June 2014 requesting for additional docs(PCC, photos, proof of communication). Submitted additional docs on 8th July and moved to finalisation stage on 15th July 2014. Its been more than 110 days since I'm in finalisation stage. Still waiting for the visa.......... Any idea abt how much longer we should wait???


Hey jananilokesh,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling the SS Update Form, I have added your application details to the main SS now and you can view them by clicking the following mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*There hasn't been many cases which were in the queue for this long. I'm sorry you are still waiting for your visa 

THB with you, I had the same case officer and she is the most unprofessional case officer in the entire high commission. She made me wait for 451 days before she approved my visa. Just keep calling and emailing her about your application, the longer you leave the application, the longer she'll take.

She is the worst case officer in AHC. I can't remember how many times my husband and I had to call and email AHC/case officer before she gave up and granted our visa.

Are there any complications in your case?

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## jananilokesh

Hi Becky, 

Thanks for adding me into the SS. As far as I know, I don't have any complications in my case. I spoke to the case officer 1 day prior to moving to finalisation stage and she said all docs are OK and moved me to finalisation stage. But after that it's been 4 months and I haven't got any update from her. No idea why it's taking so long. I'm in Aus right now and already done with 1 NZ trip in Oct. Next one coming up in Jan 2015. Praying that I'll get visa by then.


----------



## Becky26

jananilokesh said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for adding me into the SS. As far as I know, I don't have any complications in my case. I spoke to the case officer 1 day prior to moving to finalisation stage and she said all docs are OK and moved me to finalisation stage. But after that it's been 4 months and I haven't got any update from her. No idea why it's taking so long. I'm in Aus right now and already done with 1 NZ trip in Oct. Next one coming up in Jan 2015. Praying that I'll get visa by then.


No worries, happy to help! 
I think because you're onshore, that's why your application is taking so long. AHC sometimes doesn't notify the applicant to depart Australia. That is the only reason I can think why things are taking things are taking so long.
The longer you are in Australia the longer your visa will be delayed. Your visa won't be granted until you're in Australia.

I'd suggest you to leave Australia ASAP! if you want your visa to be approved before Christmas. Hope this helps.
Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## RohanMT

Hey Becky, I just got a call from our CO. She said she will decide till today  
Finger crossed


----------



## Becky26

RohanMT said:


> Hey Becky, I just got a call from our CO. She said she will decide till today
> Finger crossed


Wooooooohooooooooo!!!!! Start packing mate!!  lane:lane:
Good Luck!!! Keep us updated


----------



## RohanMT

Still waiting LOL


----------



## mayankue2

according to what i have read on DIBP's website and bit of experience in applying other online visa's. you dont need to send any hard copies by post to the CO or High Commission. If they have enough allowance in their office for admin costs, they will post it back to u as it is. Being an online applicant, you must upload certified copies of all the required documents, unless specifically asked. 
thanks
mayank



Becky26 said:


> Hey Maha,
> 
> I really don't think today being Melbourne Cup Day should have any effect on ImmiAccount or the visa application processing. It's not a public holiday today for AHC or for Australia. Its a public holiday ONLY for the state of Victoria but that's about it. Plus all the applications get processed offshore. The upcoming national public holidays for Australia are for Christmas, Boxing Day and New Years.
> 
> From what I've read, the online applicants are supposed to upload all their documents to their ImmiAccount and not send it to AHC, that's why they are online applications
> I'm still not too sure about this. Maybe the other online applicants can help you out with this one
> *Seniors, please help here. Thanks! *
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## zahin_13200

Becky26 said:


> January applicants why so quiet? Any update/good news??
> Good Luck to all waiting! :thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Called just know to AHC and find out my CO which is 21 from list... The operator was educated and was polite i explained him my situation and he gave me CO email add to contact her. Looking forward for some movement for January Applications....


----------



## timus17

Hi all

There are certain queries if any of u can help

1. If medicals are already done and applicant got pregnant after 2-3 montbs of asked medical time, then do we need to inform this proactively to AHC or CO when assigned? Or inform them if they ask?

2. If we inform the CO about the pregnancy, can this info delay the visa processing? If yes, then how much further time will be taken by the AHC to grant visa?

3.What all documentations r required in this case?


----------



## Becky26

RohanMT said:


> Still waiting LOL


Hopefully tomorrow Rohan  Keep praying and good news is not too far away 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mayankue2 said:


> according to what i have read on DIBP's website and bit of experience in applying other online visa's. you dont need to send any hard copies by post to the CO or High Commission. If they have enough allowance in their office for admin costs, they will post it back to u as it is. Being an online applicant, you must upload certified copies of all the required documents, unless specifically asked.
> thanks
> mayank


Thanks for your help mayank!  Just wanted to make sure that the information I was sharing is correct 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

zahin_13200 said:


> Called just know to AHC and find out my CO which is 21 from list... The operator was educated and was polite i explained him my situation and he gave me CO email add to contact her. Looking forward for some movement for January Applications....


Thanks for the update zahin  Hope you get a positive reply from your case officer.
Please do keep us updated. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## RohanMT

Becky26 said:


> RohanMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow Rohan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep praying and good news is not too far away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
Click to expand...

Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Becky26

timus17 said:


> Hi all
> 
> There are certain queries if any of u can help
> 
> 1. If medicals are already done and applicant got pregnant after 2-3 montbs of asked medical time, then do we need to inform this proactively to AHC or CO when assigned? Or inform them if they ask?
> 
> 2. If we inform the CO about the pregnancy, can this info delay the visa processing? If yes, then how much further time will be taken by the AHC to grant visa?
> 
> 3.What all documentations r required in this case?


Hey timus,

1. If the applicant falls pregnant, they need to contact AHC as soon as you are advised of this development by your doctor. Regardless of whether you have a case officer or not, you still need to inform AHC.

2. Not sure how this will affect the processing of your visa application, again regardless of how the pregnancy affects the speed of the processing you MUST inform AHC.
In the past, there have been many cases where AHC approved the visas of pregnant applicants faster than the applicants who weren't pregnant.
But that was sometime ago, since the application processing time frame has increased there hasn't been many pregnant applicants. It can delay the visa or fasten it, I'm not too sure.

3. AHC/case officer will inform on what documents will be required for further processing of your application. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mayankue2

No worries. Thanks Becky for your all time support to all members. Hope you went well with your job interview 

thanks
mayank



Becky26 said:


> Thanks for your help mayank!  Just wanted to make sure that the information I was sharing is correct
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

mayankue2 said:


> No worries. Thanks Becky for your all time support to all members. Hope you went well with your job interview
> 
> thanks
> mayank


No worries mayank!  Happy to help as much as I can.
The interview went alright, still waiting to hear from them. They are waiting for my medical reports to come, reference checks and also the federal police check. Hoping to hear soon and praying for a good news. Really want this job.
Hope your job hunt is yielding some results. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mayankue2

oh thats great. Good luck to you. well i am not looking for job at the moment. Just getting excited to fly back to India in few days time.lane:




Becky26 said:


> No worries mayank!  Happy to help as much as I can.
> The interview went alright, still waiting to hear from them. They are waiting for my medical reports to come, reference checks and also the federal police check. Hoping to hear soon and praying for a good news. Really want this job.
> Hope your job hunt is yielding some results. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

mayankue2 said:


> oh thats great. Good luck to you. well i am not looking for job at the moment. Just getting excited to fly back to India in few days time.lane:


Thanks mayank 
Safe travels to and back, enjoy your trip 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kristenpurp

Hi Timus17

On the pregnancy condition, I was pregnant (I am the sponsor, I'm Australian and my husband is the applicant; he's Indian) and I sent all the docs, letter from the doctor, ultrasounds etc I thought it would happen faster, but it's made absolutely no difference at all. I went back to Australia to have the baby (i had been living in India with my husband, we met there as I was an expat in India) my husband came to Australia on a tourist visa to be there for the birth of our daughter, and now we have all left Australia and are all in Thailand hoping his partner visa will come, but tomorrow his Thailand tourist visa also runs out. So tomorrow he is going back to India, and next week my daughter and I will go back to Australia presumably without my husband. We applied for his visa on the 12th of Feb 2014. I hope it will come soon, he has called AHC twice to tell them of our situation (i.e. we will have to go back to Australia without him, neither of us are working, its very difficult etc) they said they are aware and will tell the senior case officer supervisor (or someone) but I'm sure we are not going to get processed any faster. Since people in the end of Jan are being processed at the moment I hope it will not be more than another couple of weeks, but people in the end of Jan started to be processed 3 weeks ago (someone who applied on the 22nd of Jan got their visa on the 10th of Oct) so 3 weeks ago I thought it should take 3 weeks and now it has moved ridiculously slowly and could easily be ANOTHER 3 weeks. So I am loathe to guess how long it will take. Hopefully not longer than Christmas as i don't want my husband to miss his daughters first Christmas that would be horrible. 

Sorry to not be more positive, but to be honest the positive messages I got from this forum have just frustrated me as they have turned out to not be true at all (I know they were meant in good faith but the AHC are bloody hopeless it seems) e.g. since i was pregnant my husbands visa should come in 150 days... It's been 266 days and we still don't have a case officer. I am hoping that we are one of those lucky ones that gets the CO and the visa on the same day. But of course everyone is hoping that. 

Anyway good luck to you hopefully the AHC get their act together soon. 

Kind Regards

Kristen


----------



## Becky26

kristenpurp said:


> Hi Timus17
> 
> On the pregnancy condition, I was pregnant (I am the sponsor, I'm Australian and my husband is the applicant; he's Indian) and I sent all the docs, letter from the doctor, ultrasounds etc I thought it would happen faster, but it's made absolutely no difference at all. I went back to Australia to have the baby (i had been living in India with my husband, we met there as I was an expat in India) my husband came to Australia on a tourist visa to be there for the birth of our daughter, and now we have all left Australia and are all in Thailand hoping his partner visa will come, but tomorrow his Thailand tourist visa also runs out. So tomorrow he is going back to India, and next week my daughter and I will go back to Australia presumably without my husband. We applied for his visa on the 12th of Feb 2014. I hope it will come soon, he has called AHC twice to tell them of our situation (i.e. we will have to go back to Australia without him, neither of us are working, its very difficult etc) they said they are aware and will tell the senior case officer supervisor (or someone) but I'm sure we are not going to get processed any faster. Since people in the end of Jan are being processed at the moment I hope it will not be more than another couple of weeks, but people in the end of Jan started to be processed 3 weeks ago (someone who applied on the 22nd of Jan got their visa on the 10th of Oct) so 3 weeks ago I thought it should take 3 weeks and now it has moved ridiculously slowly and could easily be ANOTHER 3 weeks. So I am loathe to guess how long it will take. Hopefully not longer than Christmas as i don't want my husband to miss his daughters first Christmas that would be horrible.
> 
> Sorry to not be more positive, but to be honest the positive messages I got from this forum have just frustrated me as they have turned out to not be true at all (I know they were meant in good faith but the AHC are bloody hopeless it seems) e.g. since i was pregnant my husbands visa should come in 150 days... It's been 266 days and we still don't have a case officer. I am hoping that we are one of those lucky ones that gets the CO and the visa on the same day. But of course everyone is hoping that.
> 
> Anyway good luck to you hopefully the AHC get their act together soon.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Kristen


All those positive messages were based on the trends of AHC from the main SS. It's there for all to view. There was a time when pregnant applicants were granted their visa quicker. But the processing trends change and so does the processing time.

No one on this forum has intentionally provided incorrect information to the members here. They share the information they have and if it's incorrect other members correct them.

I'm sorry to say this but AHC does not care if you don't have a job. They have their set timeframes for everything, and those timeframes have increased a lot during this year because of the high volume of applications and a handful of case officers.
There are applicants out there who have been waiting for their visa to be granted for over 2 years and some even 3. Some of them haven't even seen their child after they were born, haven't seen their family for years; so you should consider yourself lucky that your husband was next to when your baby was born until now.

It took me 451 days to get my visa approved, out of which my husband and I spent 11 plus months apart. And there are still people on this thread who have been waiting for longer than me Ansh311
All the predictions and estimates that people post on this thread are all estimates that are constructed seeing AHC's processing trends, if they change it is no one's fault.
I always advise people in my posts, if you need more accurate information, hire a migration lawyer as no one here is a MARA agent.

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kristenpurp

Hi Becky,

You will note that this is a forum for advice and people's own personal experiences that may help others. You will also note in my posts that I have not mentioned any particular people that I have received info from just general info and in my experience it has been frustrating because of AHC, not because of incorrect info. I and many others are very grateful of all the work you do on this forum and on the spreadsheet. However, I don't think it's particularly useful for you to make comments like " I'm sorry to say but the AHC doesn't care if you have a job". None of us know what the AHC cares about. Maybe pregnancy, maybe not, maybe cancer, maybe not. Everyone feels their own particular case is the most important. My husband and I are in a situation where we have chosen to plan to be together i.e. for the birth of our baby, it is not luck, it was our choice and planning. Others have chosen not to do it for their own reasons as well. E.g. I could have stayed in India to have the baby and we would have been together, but we were granted a tourist visa for my husband so instead he came to Australia. So either way he would have been there for the birth of his baby, that was the number one priority for us. Different people have different priorities so may continue working and not be there for the birth of their child. We chose to take that chance (that is, that his visa would come soon after our baby was born) and are luckily in a position financially to be able to manage for now but it is not easy. 

I don't think anyone would call the AHC after the 36 week timeline has gone by and say it's totally fine, don't hurry we have no circumstances that we feel make us any kind of special case, so take your time while processing our case please. Everyone will put across their case to try to get it to be processed quicker if they feel there is anything at all they can say that will help, I am sure everyone will say it. 

I realise there are people who have been waiting a very long time, and I have sympathy for them and for you since it also took you a very long time. This process sucks, we are all enduring it together, and I am just sharing my own experience with someone who specifically asked about pregnancy as I have personal experience of that. Honestly I was 100% sure there was no way our visa wouldn't be processed before our baby was born and I was totally wrong. That was not only based on the SS and this forum, but other websites, friends and families experience etc. 

Really none of us know why the visa process has slowed down so much this year, maybe it's because of the tourist visa's for the world cup cricket, maybe there are generally more applicant's, or something else. 

My advice to anyone from the beginning would be to assume it's going to take the "service standard" of 12 months and just be very happy if it takes less time than that.


----------



## Becky26

kristenpurp said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> You will note that this is a forum for advice and people's own personal experiences that may help others. You will also note in my posts that I have not mentioned any particular people that I have received info from just general info and in my experience it has been frustrating because of AHC, not because of incorrect info. I and many others are very grateful of all the work you do on this forum and on the spreadsheet. However, I don't think it's particularly useful for you to make comments like " I'm sorry to say but the AHC doesn't care if you have a job". None of us know what the AHC cares about. Maybe pregnancy, maybe not, maybe cancer, maybe not. Everyone feels their own particular case is the most important. My husband and I are in a situation where we have chosen to plan to be together i.e. for the birth of our baby, it is not luck, it was our choice and planning. Others have chosen not to do it for their own reasons as well. E.g. I could have stayed in India to have the baby and we would have been together, but we were granted a tourist visa for my husband so instead he came to Australia. So either way he would have been there for the birth of his baby, that was the number one priority for us. Different people have different priorities so may continue working and not be there for the birth of their child. We chose to take that chance (that is, that his visa would come soon after our baby was born) and are luckily in a position financially to be able to manage for now but it is not easy.
> 
> I don't think anyone would call the AHC after the 36 week timeline has gone by and say it's totally fine, don't hurry we have no circumstances that we feel make us any kind of special case, so take your time while processing our case please. Everyone will put across their case to try to get it to be processed quicker if they feel there is anything at all they can say that will help, I am sure everyone will say it.
> 
> I realise there are people who have been waiting a very long time, and I have sympathy for them and for you since it also took you a very long time. This process sucks, we are all enduring it together, and I am just sharing my own experience with someone who specifically asked about pregnancy as I have personal experience of that. Honestly I was 100% sure there was no way our visa wouldn't be processed before our baby was born and I was totally wrong. That was not only based on the SS and this forum, but other websites, friends and families experience etc.
> 
> Really none of us know why the visa process has slowed down so much this year, maybe it's because of the tourist visa's for the world cup cricket, maybe there are generally more applicant's, or something else.
> 
> My advice to anyone from the beginning would be to assume it's going to take the "service standard" of 12 months and just be very happy if it takes less time than that.


Hey Kristen,

Thank you for sharing your experience with us. 
There are so many applications and so less visas allocated to family migration visas, that also causes delays in getting the applicant approved. 

As mean as it may sound (don't mean any disrespect to you), AHC/DIBP only follow the rules and are not concerned about our personal problems. There are so many other applicants who were in a similar situation as you are. Some got their visa before the birth of their baby while some had to wait for a year or so until after the baby was born (which included getting the baby's birth certificate, passport, medicals and other important documents) which caused them horrible delays.

What you and I go through does not affect the processing timeframe of the visa application, that's what I've learnt from other immigration forums. And this is just so sad and unfortunate for the families whose loved one comes from a high risk country.

That's why applicants who wish for their applications to be processed quicker have to apply for special consideration on the basis of compelling and compassionate reasons which only the immigration decides whether or not the applicant's circumstances are actually compelling.
Praying is all we can do and hope that AHC will clear the backlog.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## smadaan

Hey Becky.. thanks a ton for the info.


----------



## timus17

Becky26 said:


> Hey timus,
> 
> 1. If the applicant falls pregnant, they need to contact AHC as soon as you are advised of this development by your doctor. Regardless of whether you have a case officer or not, you still need to inform AHC.
> 
> 2. Not sure how this will affect the processing of your visa application, again regardless of how the pregnancy affects the speed of the processing you MUST inform AHC.
> In the past, there have been many cases where AHC approved the visas of pregnant applicants faster than the applicants who weren't pregnant.
> But that was sometime ago, since the application processing time frame has increased there hasn't been many pregnant applicants. It can delay the visa or fasten it, I'm not too sure.
> 
> 3. AHC/case officer will inform on what documents will be required for further processing of your application.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi becky n kristenpurp

Thanks for your valuable replies. Can AHC put the visa on hold till delivery of the baby?


Regards


----------



## Becky26

smadaan said:


> Hey Becky.. thanks a ton for the info.


No worries smadaan, happy to help 
Good Luck!


----------



## Becky26

timus17 said:


> Hi becky n kristenpurp
> 
> Thanks for your valuable replies. Can AHC put the visa on hold till delivery of the baby?
> 
> 
> Regards


TBH I've seen pregnant applicants get their visa approved much faster than those who weren't pregnant and I've seen cases where AHC made the applicant wait until after the baby was born. I can't exactly tell you which one of these two options AHC will pick and then process your application accordingly.
Have a browse of the main SS. I always put "Applicant is pregnant" next to ones that were at the time of their application processing and you'll understand what I'm trying to say. 

I tell this to every pregnant applicant, make sure you file for special consideration on the basis of pregnancy. You never know, you might get lucky and get your visa approved before the due date or the safe flying date. If not, well then there is nothing you or I can do about it.

I'd say speak to AHC about this and see what they have to say. Please do share their response with us. Thanks! 
Also with the latest increase in processing time frames, be ready to wait for any kind of delay, just saying. It's good to have hope and keep praying. Miracles happen 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## girlaussie

1: If applicant got pregnant after the medical examination (while case is in progress/CO is assigned or not), she should update AHC as she has to undergo for the blood test of Hepatitis B. 

2: Not at all, the average processing time is 9-12 months so if she gets her grant within that frame she will have baby deliver in Australia, else you have to apply for Child Visa after the delivery. 

3: Generally, if you inform them about pregnancy they ask for doctor's letter or first ultrasound report (but as far as I remember Panel Physician didn't ask me for any pregnancy evidence at all)

Good Luck!!!

Girl Aussie 



timus17 said:


> Hi all
> 
> There are certain queries if any of u can help
> 
> 1. If medicals are already done and applicant got pregnant after 2-3 montbs of asked medical time, then do we need to inform this proactively to AHC or CO when assigned? Or inform them if they ask?
> 
> 2. If we inform the CO about the pregnancy, can this info delay the visa processing? If yes, then how much further time will be taken by the AHC to grant visa?
> 
> 3.What all documentations r required in this case?


----------



## Aby1

Hi friends I reached India.. On Monday and I informed AHC regarding my departure from Australia along with I attached my Indian airport immigration clearance. Yesterday I got a reply that they have queued the application for assessment. Can someone tell me, what does it mean? Is that the finial queue? Or I have to wait more for for that?


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Aby1 said:


> Hi friends I reached India.. On Monday and I informed AHC regarding my departure from Australia along with I attached my Indian airport immigration clearance. Yesterday I got a reply that they have queued the application for assessment. Can someone tell me, what does it mean? Is that the finial queue? Or I have to wait more for for that?



Did you have a case worker assigned already?


----------



## RohanMT

Hello everyone  
Just wanted to share good news 
Finally I got visa today  
M going back to Sydney by tomorrow. 
I was in Sydney for 8 years. But came back to nepal in 2013. Anyway my DOL - 11-12-2012 
DOQ- 19th August 
Visa aproved - 5th November 
Good luck everyone


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant


----------



## RohanMT

RohanMT said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share good news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I got visa today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M going back to Sydney by tomorrow.
> I was in Sydney for 8 years. But came back to nepal in 2013. Anyway my DOL - 11-12-2013....
> DOQ- 19th August
> Visa aproved - 5th November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone


Sorry DOL- 11th Dec 2013


----------



## ARPANOFP

Hi Becky et all,

I have applied online VISA for my partner on 9th October. Can she get her PCC and Medicals done now. 

Also do we need to notary PCC before uploading it online.


----------



## netgnus

RohanMT said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share good news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I got visa today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M going back to Sydney by tomorrow.
> I was in Sydney for 8 years. But came back to nepal in 2013. Anyway my DOL - 11-12-2012
> DOQ- 19th August
> Visa aproved - 5th November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Becky26

Aby1 said:


> Hi friends I reached India.. On Monday and I informed AHC regarding my departure from Australia along with I attached my Indian airport immigration clearance. Yesterday I got a reply that they have queued the application for assessment. Can someone tell me, what does it mean? Is that the finial queue? Or I have to wait more for for that?


Hey Aby,

Thanks for the update. queued for assessment sounds like a good news to me 
Can you please fill the SS Update Form with your case officer details, link is mentioned below:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Does AHC's reply say "final" assessment? If yes, then you should get packing again...haha! Good news shouldn't be too far away now 
Let us know. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



RohanMT said:


> Hello everyone
> Just wanted to share good news
> Finally I got visa today
> M going back to Sydney by tomorrow.
> I was in Sydney for 8 years. But came back to nepal in 2013. Anyway my DOL - 11-12-2012
> DOQ- 19th August
> Visa aproved - 5th November
> Good luck everyone


*Yaaaaay!!!!First grant for November 2014  
Many many congratulations Rohan!!!
Finally you got it, so happy for you 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia 
Have a safe and fun flight. GOD bless you!!
Thanks for sharing such a happy news with us. 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

ARPANOFP said:


> Hi Becky et all,
> 
> I have applied online VISA for my partner on 9th October. Can she get her PCC and Medicals done now.
> 
> Also do we need to notary PCC before uploading it online.


Hey ARPANOFP,

If your partner has received her HAP ID from AHC and a request to submit the PCC then you'll have to submit them.
If she hasn't received the request for them, I'd say you should wait till AHC requests for them because the applicant MUST wait for the HAP ID to be issued by immigration/case officer after they have lodged their application.

As for the PCC- with the increasing processing time frames of AHC for the partner visa, I think you should wait a bit longer to submit them. I submitted my PCCs (from Australia and India) with my application and because the processing took over 16 months for me, I had to provide Indian PCC again which caused me more delay.
My medicals had expired as well, but thank GOD the case officer didn't request for them 

So wait as long as you can. Also check with your PSK if they are going to need your partner to update her passport to add your name to issue her the PCC (this is what caused me delay). If yes, you can start the paperwork for the passport re-issue now and when she gets her updated passport she can easily get her PCC on the same day as she applies for it.
If the PSK doesn't need the passport to be updated, then just sit tight and wait for at least 6 months to pass since DOL. As average processing time frame at the moment is 8-11 months since DOL. Case officer allocation alone is taking roughly 38-40 weeks since DOL.

Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more questions 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## RohanMT

Thank you everyone  specially Becky, thank you for ur support and best wishes.


----------



## ashy10

Hey Becky,

Could you please share the read only SS, want to know the status of applicants. 

Regards,
Ashy
DOL : Feb 10 2014 Online


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> Yaaaaay!!!!First grant for November 2014
> Many many congratulations Rohan!!!
> Finally you got it, so happy for you
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia
> Have a safe and fun flight. GOD bless you!!
> Thanks for sharing such a happy news with us.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky


Congratulations Rohan, have a blessed reunion.


----------



## Becky26

RohanMT said:


> Thank you everyone  specially Becky, thank you for ur support and best wishes.


No worries Rohan, very glad to know that I could help


----------



## Becky26

ashy10 said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Could you please share the read only SS, want to know the status of applicants.
> 
> Regards,
> Ashy
> DOL : Feb 10 2014 Online


Hey ashy,

Below us the link to the SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Hi Becky and all, 

One happy news, Got my visa granted yesterday. Just received the mail from my MA. Yesterday my CO rang me in the morning and asked for for my marriage ceremony pics and my husband's Australian passport copy along with my spouse contact number to have a chat with him. She also asked me to brief about our relationship history. After which she said if I send me the marriage pics and his passport copy, she will make a decision today itself. Then yesterday afternoon she rang my husband and asked him if he s sponsoring me over there. Got the nail from my lawyer in the morning.. Happy .. Thanks a lot everyone for ur kind help. A special mention to becky for guiding me everytime. 

One doubt I have is my husband's name has wrongly a roman letter at the end in my grant notice. My MA has emailed my Co regarding it.. What will my CO do? Will she change and give me again?? Does this has any effect? Seniors please advice. 

Thanks, 

Maha


----------



## MiguelSyd

*PCC Validity*

Hi Everyone!

Could anyone please let me know, how long a PCC is valid for. I got my PCC last year on Oct 7th and yesterday my case officer was assigned ( visa subclass-309) and asked to submit PCC. So i would like to know, if i need to take another PCC or the one which i took on 7th oct, 13 is still applicable.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## girlaussie

'For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date' 

So you have to get a new PCC.

Good Luck!!!

Girl Aussie 




MiguelSyd said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Could anyone please let me know, how long a PCC is valid for. I got my PCC last year on Oct 7th and yesterday my case officer was assigned ( visa subclass-309) and asked to submit PCC. So i would like to know, if i need to take another PCC or the one which i took on 7th oct, 13 is still applicable.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## studkabir

Maha240606 said:


> Hi Becky and all,
> 
> One happy news, Got my visa granted yesterday. Just received the mail from my MA. Yesterday my CO rang me in the morning and asked for for my marriage ceremony pics and my husband's Australian passport copy along with my spouse contact number to have a chat with him. She also asked me to brief about our relationship history. After which she said if I send me the marriage pics and his passport copy, she will make a decision today itself. Then yesterday afternoon she rang my husband and asked him if he s sponsoring me over there. Got the nail from my lawyer in the morning.. Happy .. Thanks a lot everyone for ur kind help. A special mention to Becky for guiding me every time.
> 
> One doubt I have is my husband's name has wrongly a Roman letter at the end in my grant notice. My MA has emailed my Co regarding it.. What will my CO do? Will she change and give me again?? Does this has any effect? Seniors please advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Maha


Hi Maha,

Congratulations Maha have a blessed reunion. lane:

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## studkabir

MiguelSyd said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Could anyone please let me know, how long a PCC is valid for. I got my PCC last year on Oct 7th and yesterday my case officer was assigned ( visa subclass-309) and asked to submit PCC. So i would like to know, if i need to take another PCC or the one which i took on 7th oct, 13 is still applicable.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Miguelsyd,

The PCC are valid for 12 months from the date of issue. So you will have to make a new one done.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Congrats maha, what wonderful news!


----------



## jasonkrish

Maha240606 said:


> Hi Becky and all,
> 
> One happy news, Got my visa granted yesterday. Just received the mail from my MA. Yesterday my CO rang me in the morning and asked for for my marriage ceremony pics and my husband's Australian passport copy along with my spouse contact number to have a chat with him. She also asked me to brief about our relationship history. After which she said if I send me the marriage pics and his passport copy, she will make a decision today itself. Then yesterday afternoon she rang my husband and asked him if he s sponsoring me over there. Got the nail from my lawyer in the morning.. Happy .. Thanks a lot everyone for ur kind help. A special mention to becky for guiding me everytime.
> 
> One doubt I have is my husband's name has wrongly a roman letter at the end in my grant notice. My MA has emailed my Co regarding it.. What will my CO do? Will she change and give me again?? Does this has any effect? Seniors please advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Maha


Congratulations Maha. That's great news. 

I hope they start processing other applications soon as well.


----------



## MiguelSyd

Thanks for the info !

I am currently in Australia (in my tourist visa) and i got my appointment for PCC on 12th Dec,14 which is a month further. So can anyone let me know on this walk-in system? Cn i apply my PCC while in Australia (Current location Perth) through " The consulate General of India" located in every city of Australia. Has anyone done through this?


----------



## girlaussie

You very welcome. 

Sorry I couldn't be of much help as I have no idea how you can get Indian PCC from Australia. 

One suggestion, you may like to inform CO about your old PCC (a month's old), sometimes they do have the authority to extend it for 3-6 months, this may save you from new PCC hassle, you may consider it. 

Hopefully some other member will assist you.

Girl Aussie 



MiguelSyd said:


> Thanks for the info !
> 
> I am currently in Australia (in my tourist visa) and i got my appointment for PCC on 12th Dec,14 which is a month further. So can anyone let me know on this walk-in system? Cn i apply my PCC while in Australia (Current location Perth) through " The consulate General of India" located in every city of Australia. Has anyone done through this?


----------



## Bluee

girlaussie said:


> You very welcome.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be of much help as I have no idea how you can get Indian PCC from Australia.
> 
> One suggestion, you may like to inform CO about your old PCC (a month's old), sometimes they do have the authority to extend it for 3-6 months, this may save you from new PCC hassle, you may consider it.
> 
> Hopefully some other member will assist you.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi Dear,

You can get Indian pcc from australia via vfs office.. Find out the vfs in Perth and ask them the procedure..

I have got one from vfs India in Sydney but one problem with them was they withheld my passport for almost 1 month to issue a pcc.. there usual processing time is 45 days.

If you have any plans of travelling in the next 2 months, better come to India and get it.. bcoz your passport will be locked with them.. Few of my frnds have also lost there passport as the courier they used to deliver passport is not good.

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Bluee

jasonkrish said:


> Congratulations Maha. That's great news.
> 
> I hope they start processing other applications soon as well.


Yellowstone 

Hello Maha,

Great news .... Congrats and happy reunion.. It roughly took 43 weeks for you to get your visa..

I will be prepared to wait as I am also oline applicant.. atleast got some estimates from your case.

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Maha240606

Bluee said:


> Yellowstone
> 
> Hello Maha,
> 
> Great news .... Congrats and happy reunion.. It roughly took 43 weeks for you to get your visa..
> 
> I will be prepared to wait as I am also oline applicant.. atleast got some estimates from your case.
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


Thanks blue... ... Now that I have confusion that my husband name s misspelled with a roman letterat theevent. Need to sort out from my CO..


----------



## Maha240606

jasonkrish said:


> Congratulations Maha. That's great news.
> 
> I hope they start processing other applications soon as well.


Thanks Jason.. Ya the online applicants will get the visas soon


----------



## Maha240606

studkabir said:


> Hi Maha,
> 
> Congratulations Maha have a blessed reunion. lane:
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Thanks studkabir.. All d best for u too to get ur visa soon


----------



## jasonkrish

Hi guys, just checked another website where an applicant who put in a paper application on 31/01/2014 got his visa approved on the 28th of last month. 

This is getting really exciting now


----------



## Bluee

Maha240606 said:


> Thanks blue... ... Now that I have confusion that my husband name s misspelled with a roman letterat theevent. Need to sort out from my CO..


Maha,

Husbands name mispelled is not a problem..

Please write an email to your co and also cal and speak once personally today itself..

don't give much time as they are handling many cases and might not respond if you take longer.

Get it corrected within this week..

Regards
Bluee


----------



## Maha240606

Bluee said:


> Maha,
> 
> Husbands name mispelled is not a problem..
> 
> Please write an email to your co and also cal and speak once personally today itself..
> 
> don't give much time as they are handling many cases and might not respond if you take longer.
> 
> Get it corrected within this week..
> 
> Regards
> Bluee


Ya both me and my MA has sent a mail to my CO regarding this.. I donn have my CO contact number though.. Does anyone knows how to find the extension number of a Co??


----------



## Aby1

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Did you have a case worker assigned already?


Hi.. Actually I just called AHC today and I just confirmed with them. They have allocated CO on 4th November..


----------



## Aby1

Hi to all.. I called AHC today.. They told me they have allocated CO for my file on 4 th November.. My DOL is 28-1-2014..


----------



## Aby1

CO number is 18


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Hi Aby1 - congrats on getting case worker on 4th and the email saying queued for assessment yesterday ... could mean either way; could mean for assessment now you have a case worker assigned OR maybe they took one look at the application and sent it off for final assessment

either way I sure wish you a quick grand result

Cheers


----------



## tejinder kaur

Congratulations to all of them who got visas by last few days. 
Regards
Tejinder kaur


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hi becky and All,

I am in Australia on a tourist visa for 1 year with 3 months stay (Multiple Entry). I traveled to Australia on tourist visa on 02 Aug. So just traveled to Thailand on 30 Oct to again enter to Australia. Today morning ie 06 Nov wen i entered Australian Airport the immigration officer at Airport said i cannot enter Australia as i hav overrun my visa. I cannot use my tourist visa to spend time with my spouse. Then he warned us and let us inside saying he will make a note abt this and next time he might not allow me inside like this. Has anyone on tourist visa traveled outside and entered again in Australia 

Will this affect my spouse visa in any way I am confused. Seniors pls reply

Arvi_krish


----------



## mayankue2

it should never be a problem as long as u exited the country (in your case you did and went to thailand). i dont understand why they troubled you, as long as your visa is still valid within the one year time frame from the date of grant, it should not be a problem. and i dont see australian immigration officer letting someone enter australia who has over stayed their visa. so they might have a problem in their system or something. something has to be wrong somewhere.
but all you need to worry about is staying within the visa time frame. it wont harm your partner application.
thanks
mayank



Arvi_krish said:


> Hi becky and All,
> 
> I am in Australia on a tourist visa for 1 year with 3 months stay (Multiple Entry). I traveled to Australia on tourist visa on 02 Aug. So just traveled to Thailand on 30 Oct to again enter to Australia. Today morning ie 06 Nov wen i entered Australian Airport the immigration officer at Airport said i cannot enter Australia as i hav overrun my visa. I cannot use my tourist visa to spend time with my spouse. Then he warned us and let us inside saying he will make a note abt this and next time he might not allow me inside like this. Has anyone on tourist visa traveled outside and entered again in Australia
> 
> Will this affect my spouse visa in any way I am confused. Seniors pls reply
> 
> Arvi_krish


----------



## Bluee

mayankue2 said:


> it should never be a problem as long as u exited the country (in your case you did and went to thailand). i dont understand why they troubled you, as long as your visa is still valid within the one year time frame from the date of grant, it should not be a problem. and i dont see australian immigration officer letting someone enter australia who has over stayed their visa. so they might have a problem in their system or something. something has to be wrong somewhere.
> but all you need to worry about is staying within the visa time frame. it wont harm your partner application.
> thanks
> mayank


Hi Dear,

Thought tourist visa is for 1 year with 3 months stay and multiple entry, you are allowed to use it only 2 times. 
Further you use it to enter Australia will affect your partner visa by all means.

so please consider this..

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Subedi

Hi guys, 

First, I'm very much thankful for Becky for updating very things on here which is really really helpful for everyone like us here.... Finally i got my partner visa today on 6th of november 2014. i applied my visa via online system on 13 january 2014. Thanks to all of you guys who pass the information to analyse the time frame. my especial thanks to Becky who is the best human being i ever see. thank you guys.... good luck to everyone.... cheers......


----------



## girlaussie

'Tourist visas are expected to maintain *extended* periods of absence between visits to Australia'. Just cause you got visitor visa for 1 year with 3 months stay multiple times doesn't necessarily mean that you travel in & out Australia. Immigration Officer was right, even you have a visa you are at his/her discretion to enter into Australia ( for that matter any country). If you are visiting your spouse, Officer was expecting you to be on the Partner Visa that's why you were probe by the Officer. 

Best is to exit timely & wait for your grant back home.

Girl Aussie



Arvi_krish said:


> Hi becky and All,
> 
> I am in Australia on a tourist visa for 1 year with 3 months stay (Multiple Entry). I traveled to Australia on tourist visa on 02 Aug. So just traveled to Thailand on 30 Oct to again enter to Australia. Today morning ie 06 Nov wen i entered Australian Airport the immigration officer at Airport said i cannot enter Australia as i hav overrun my visa. I cannot use my tourist visa to spend time with my spouse. Then he warned us and let us inside saying he will make a note abt this and next time he might not allow me inside like this. Has anyone on tourist visa traveled outside and entered again in Australia
> 
> Will this affect my spouse visa in any way I am confused. Seniors pls reply
> 
> Arvi_krish


----------



## girlaussie

It's not about 'Over stayed' but 'Over run' visa, these are two different terms.

Girl Aussie



mayankue2 said:


> it should never be a problem as long as u exited the country (in your case you did and went to thailand). i dont understand why they troubled you, as long as your visa is still valid within the one year time frame from the date of grant, it should not be a problem. and i dont see australian immigration officer letting someone enter australia who has over stayed their visa. so they might have a problem in their system or something. something has to be wrong somewhere.
> but all you need to worry about is staying within the visa time frame. it wont harm your partner application.
> thanks
> mayank


----------



## ashy10

*Online/paper*

@ Aby1 : u applied online/ paper ??



Aby1 said:


> Hi to all.. I called AHC today.. They told me they have allocated CO for my file on 4 th November.. My DOL is 28-1-2014..


----------



## Subedi

Hi Becky,
how you doing? i got my visa ... can you send me a link to upload my ss things..... good luck to all u guys.... thanks./....


----------



## zahin_13200

Hello All.... 

4th Nov as it was Public holiday in VIC i thought to call to AHC. The operator was decent and helped with the process. He gave me email add of my CO and told me what to write in body of the letter. Same evening i wrote a letter mentioning my situation. On 5th Wed 10.10 AEST i got a call from my CO saying all the documents are good enough for me to take decision but i need notorised PCC to do it and i promised her to provide her as soon as she will reach office on 6th Nov. On 6th Nov around 9.30 AM she called my wife and ask few question regarding our relationship, when we met how etc, whay Arya Samaj marriage, regarding study and overseas travel etc... after that CO called me but my phone was busy so i couldn't reach back... when i came home i check my wife's email and GOLDEN EMAIL was there "that your status in Immi Account has been changed please check you immi account"... I checked it there my visa status was showing as finalized but still i haven't got any letter so was not jumping yet but share this good news with close relatives... today morning AEST(India 11pm) my wife sent me Visa letter where grant details are there...

By going from my experience, i think Online application was so easy... no rush just bit of delay but got it within time range... no rush... best gift ever getting married on 28th Nov and my spouse have her visa... 


Guys, have patience for some time online application will get it there... CO's are educated people dont curse them they are doing there job correctly that what i think... my CO was polite and understandable about my situation...

Good Luck lads. 

ZahinKhush


----------



## studkabir

Subedi said:


> Hi Becky,
> how you doing? i got my visa ... can you send me a link to upload my ss things..... good luck to all u guys.... thanks./....


Congratulations Subedi on geting your Visa lane:lane:lane:

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## studkabir

zahin_13200 said:


> Hello All....
> 
> 4th Nov as it was Public holiday in VIC i thought to call to AHC. The operator was decent and helped with the process. He gave me email add of my CO and told me what to write in body of the letter. Same evening i wrote a letter mentioning my situation. On 5th Wed 10.10 AEST i got a call from my CO saying all the documents are good enough for me to take decision but i need notorised PCC to do it and i promised her to provide her as soon as she will reach office on 6th Nov. On 6th Nov around 9.30 AM she called my wife and ask few question regarding our relationship, when we met how etc, whay Arya Samaj marriage, regarding study and overseas travel etc... after that CO called me but my phone was busy so i couldn't reach back... when i came home i check my wife's email and GOLDEN EMAIL was there "that your status in Immi Account has been changed please check you immi account"... I checked it there my visa status was showing as finalized but still i haven't got any letter so was not jumping yet but share this good news with close relatives... today morning AEST(India 11pm) my wife sent me Visa letter where grant details are there...
> 
> By going from my experience, i think Online application was so easy... no rush just bit of delay but got it within time range... no rush... best gift ever getting married on 28th Nov and my spouse have her visa...
> 
> 
> Guys, have patience for some time online application will get it there... CO's are educated people dont curse them they are doing there job correctly that what i think... my CO was polite and understandable about my situation...
> 
> Good Luck lads.
> 
> ZahinKhush



Congratulations Zahin on getting your Visa lane:lane:lane:

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Subedi said:


> Hi Becky,
> how you doing? i got my visa ... can you send me a link to upload my ss things..... good luck to all u guys.... thanks./....


It is on page 2774 in post there ... and ... CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Especially as an online person, you have given me hope lane:


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> No worries, I can imagine how stressful things would be for you right now. You should call AHC again and ask them of the date when your case officer will be returning to work as the answer they gave the last time you called was very vague.
> 
> Different operators provide different information, so maybe this time when you'll call the operator might give you a helpful reply. I guess there's nothing to lose and it's worth a shot calling them again.
> Hope this helps, good luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I called AHC again yesterday and they said the same thing that the case officer is on medical leave. Its been more than 3 weeks now and nothing has happened. Applicants who lodged their visa after me are getting their grants. They just keep saying she might be in tomorrow but they are not sure. 

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## zahin_13200

studkabir said:


> Congratulations Zahin on getting your Visa lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir



Thanks Studkabir.... :second::second:


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Maha240606 said:


> Hi Becky and all,
> 
> One happy news, Got my visa granted yesterday. Just received the mail from my MA. Yesterday my CO rang me in the morning and asked for for my marriage ceremony pics and my husband's Australian passport copy along with my spouse contact number to have a chat with him. She also asked me to brief about our relationship history. After which she said if I send me the marriage pics and his passport copy, she will make a decision today itself. Then yesterday afternoon she rang my husband and asked him if he s sponsoring me over there. Got the nail from my lawyer in the morning.. Happy .. Thanks a lot everyone for ur kind help. A special mention to becky for guiding me everytime.
> 
> One doubt I have is my husband's name has wrongly a roman letter at the end in my grant notice. My MA has emailed my Co regarding it.. What will my CO do? Will she change and give me again?? Does this has any effect? Seniors please advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Maha


*Finally!!!!! :second::second:
Many Many Congratulations Maha!!!! 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a happy life ahead with your partner in Australia
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

So happy for you, its been a long wait but great to hear the good news from you.
Regarding your query:- I don't think there should be any issues because of the error in your husband's name as long as your name and all your details are correct on the visa grant letter.

Hope you have a safe and fun flight to Australia 
Thanks for sharing the good news with us, and thanks for your kind words. Happy to have helped you through the tough time 
Take Care! GOD bless you.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

Aby1 said:


> Hi to all.. I called AHC today.. They told me they have allocated CO for my file on 4 th November.. My DOL is 28-1-2014..


Thanks for the update Aby, I have added the date of case officer allocation to your details in the main SS. 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi becky and All,
> 
> I am in Australia on a tourist visa for 1 year with 3 months stay (Multiple Entry). I traveled to Australia on tourist visa on 02 Aug. So just traveled to Thailand on 30 Oct to again enter to Australia. Today morning ie 06 Nov wen i entered Australian Airport the immigration officer at Airport said i cannot enter Australia as i hav overrun my visa. I cannot use my tourist visa to spend time with my spouse. Then he warned us and let us inside saying he will make a note abt this and next time he might not allow me inside like this. Has anyone on tourist visa traveled outside and entered again in Australia
> 
> Will this affect my spouse visa in any way I am confused. Seniors pls reply
> 
> Arvi_krish


Hey Arvi_krish,

I have never seen this happen on this forum. This shouldn't affect your partner visa application. Just be careful about your stay and contact DIBP asap! Tell them what happened at the airport and ask them why it happened.

Is your visitor visa still valid and did you ask them why they refused you entry?
Let us know how you go.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Subedi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First, I'm very much thankful for Becky for updating very things on here which is really really helpful for everyone like us here.... Finally i got my partner visa today on 6th of november 2014. i applied my visa via online system on 13 january 2014. Thanks to all of you guys who pass the information to analyse the time frame. my especial thanks to Becky who is the best human being i ever see. thank you guys.... good luck to everyone.... cheers......


*Woooohooooo!!!!! :dance::dance:
Many Many Congratulations Subedi!!!! 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a happy life ahead with your partner in Australia 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :drum::drum::drum::drum:

Thank you so much for your kind words, I just try to help 
Glad to see the online applications being approved 
Have a safe and fun flight to Australia. Take Care.
GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> Hi Becky,
> how you doing? i got my visa ... can you send me a link to upload my ss things..... good luck to all u guys.... thanks./....


Hey Subedi,

Sorry been busy with job interviews, so very happy to hear you got your visa. Sorry I wasn't there to wish you yesterday. I have updated your details in the SS and you're blue now 
Thanks for the update. Have a great day!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



zahin_13200 said:


> Hello All....
> 
> 4th Nov as it was Public holiday in VIC i thought to call to AHC. The operator was decent and helped with the process. He gave me email add of my CO and told me what to write in body of the letter. Same evening i wrote a letter mentioning my situation. On 5th Wed 10.10 AEST i got a call from my CO saying all the documents are good enough for me to take decision but i need notorised PCC to do it and i promised her to provide her as soon as she will reach office on 6th Nov. On 6th Nov around 9.30 AM she called my wife and ask few question regarding our relationship, when we met how etc, whay Arya Samaj marriage, regarding study and overseas travel etc... after that CO called me but my phone was busy so i couldn't reach back... when i came home i check my wife's email and GOLDEN EMAIL was there "that your status in Immi Account has been changed please check you immi account"... I checked it there my visa status was showing as finalized but still i haven't got any letter so was not jumping yet but share this good news with close relatives... today morning AEST(India 11pm) my wife sent me Visa letter where grant details are there...
> 
> By going from my experience, i think Online application was so easy... no rush just bit of delay but got it within time range... no rush... best gift ever getting married on 28th Nov and my spouse have her visa...
> 
> 
> Guys, have patience for some time online application will get it there... CO's are educated people dont curse them they are doing there job correctly that what i think... my CO was polite and understandable about my situation...
> 
> Good Luck lads.
> 
> ZahinKhush


*Oh WAOW!!! AHC was on a roll yesterday 
Many Many Congratulations on the visa grant!!!  Now you don't have to worry about the wedding ceremony. Your partner will make it on time 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life together with your partner in Australia.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: lane:lane:lane:lane:

Thanks for sharing the happy news with us  Hope your partner has a safe and fun flight.
Take care and GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I called AHC again yesterday and they said the same thing that the case officer is on medical leave. Its been more than 3 weeks now and nothing has happened. Applicants who lodged their visa after me are getting their grants. They just keep saying she might be in tomorrow but they are not sure.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Hey darl,

I'm sorry to hear about the response AHC gave you about your case officer. Unfortunately there isn't much you can do right now until the case officer returns to work. You can keep emailing them but that's about it.
Hope this helps and hope you get your visa soon.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Melbn1 and Meep- Any news from AHC?
Kindly please update us. Thanks for your time. 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> Hey darl,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the response AHC gave you about your case officer. Unfortunately there isn't much you can do right now until the case officer returns to work. You can keep emailing them but that's about it.
> Hope this helps and hope you get your visa soon.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Can you please give me the format of email addresses of case officers so that i can email mine.


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Can you please give me the format of email addresses of case officers so that i can email mine.


[email protected]
Good Luck!


----------



## MeeP

zahin_13200 said:


> Hello All....
> 
> 4th Nov as it was Public holiday in VIC i thought to call to AHC. The operator was decent and helped with the process. He gave me email add of my CO and told me what to write in body of the letter. Same evening i wrote a letter mentioning my situation. On 5th Wed 10.10 AEST i got a call from my CO saying all the documents are good enough for me to take decision but i need notorised PCC to do it and i promised her to provide her as soon as she will reach office on 6th Nov. On 6th Nov around 9.30 AM she called my wife and ask few question regarding our relationship, when we met how etc, whay Arya Samaj marriage, regarding study and overseas travel etc... after that CO called me but my phone was busy so i couldn't reach back... when i came home i check my wife's email and GOLDEN EMAIL was there "that your status in Immi Account has been changed please check you immi account"... I checked it there my visa status was showing as finalized but still i haven't got any letter so was not jumping yet but share this good news with close relatives... today morning AEST(India 11pm) my wife sent me Visa letter where grant details are there...
> 
> By going from my experience, i think Online application was so easy... no rush just bit of delay but got it within time range... no rush... best gift ever getting married on 28th Nov and my spouse have her visa...
> 
> 
> Guys, have patience for some time online application will get it there... CO's are educated people dont curse them they are doing there job correctly that what i think... my CO was polite and understandable about my situation...
> 
> Good Luck lads.
> 
> ZahinKhush




Congrtas Zahin ...  Happy Reunion....lane:lane:lane:


----------



## MeeP

Subedi said:


> Hi Becky,
> how you doing? i got my visa ... can you send me a link to upload my ss things..... good luck to all u guys.... thanks./....


Congrats Subedi...   Happy Reunion....lane:lane:lane:


----------



## MeeP

Maha240606 said:


> Hi Becky and all,
> 
> One happy news, Got my visa granted yesterday. Just received the mail from my MA. Yesterday my CO rang me in the morning and asked for for my marriage ceremony pics and my husband's Australian passport copy along with my spouse contact number to have a chat with him. She also asked me to brief about our relationship history. After which she said if I send me the marriage pics and his passport copy, she will make a decision today itself. Then yesterday afternoon she rang my husband and asked him if he s sponsoring me over there. Got the nail from my lawyer in the morning.. Happy .. Thanks a lot everyone for ur kind help. A special mention to becky for guiding me everytime.
> 
> One doubt I have is my husband's name has wrongly a roman letter at the end in my grant notice. My MA has emailed my Co regarding it.. What will my CO do? Will she change and give me again?? Does this has any effect? Seniors please advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Maha



Congrats Maha...  So Happy 4 u.... Happy Reunion...lane:lane:lane:


----------



## MeeP

Becky26 said:


> Melbn1 and Meep- Any news from AHC?
> Kindly please update us. Thanks for your time.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Thanks 4 checking...
No response from CO.. Yesterday we send an email.. waiting 4 the reply..
I have got the same CO as studkabi.....
So waiting...waiting... till she returns....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Maha240606

MeeP said:


> Congrats Maha...  So Happy 4 u.... Happy Reunion...lane:lane:lane:


Thank you MeeP.. All d best for u also to get the visa.. Since ur CO is in medical leave, we cant do anything.. But if she s back , you can send her a email regarding ur concern for getting visa and CO's respond politely (atleast n my case) and process the visa ASAP. Keep us updated regarding ur visa!!!


----------



## Maha240606

Becky26 said:


> *Finally!!!!! :second::second:
> Many Many Congratulations Maha!!!!
> Wish you a blessed re-union and a happy life ahead with your partner in Australia
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> So happy for you, its been a long wait but great to hear the good news from you.
> Regarding your query:- I don't think there should be any issues because of the error in your husband's name as long as your name and all your details are correct on the visa grant letter.
> 
> Hope you have a safe and fun flight to Australia
> Thanks for sharing the good news with us, and thanks for your kind words. Happy to have helped you through the tough time
> Take Care! GOD bless you.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


Thanks a lot Becky.. Im soooo happy... Regarding my husband name, I got it corrected and the CO sent me an updated grant notice.


----------



## Maha240606

Becky and seniors,

Please can you all suggest what is to be done after reaching Australia?? I mean what all details should be updated? I have read ur post and u said to updated the address in DIBP office and bank details, medicare details..Please can you explain the procedure so that it could be helpful..

Anyone from Melbourne could u please advise me on the address and procedure details of DIBP in Melbourne.

Thanks,

Maha


----------



## Maha240606

Becky,

In your previous post regarding medicare, U have listed the below documents are required for applying in medicare.

*Below is the paperwork that was requested at the counter:-
1. Original Passport and a certified copy;
2. Visa Label (Grant Letter is fine too);
3. Original Australian Marriage Certificate and a certified copy;
4. Completed Medicare Enrolment form (available online) along with 3 other forms the girl at the counter requested me to fill.*

I have some doubts.. Certified copy as in attested copy can be from India or Aussie only?
Australian Marriage Certificate as in Indian marriage certificate also and certified copy can be provided from India rite?

Regards,

Maha


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> In your previous post regarding medicare, U have listed the below documents are required for applying in medicare.
> 
> *Below is the paperwork that was requested at the counter:-
> 1. Original Passport and a certified copy;
> 2. Visa Label (Grant Letter is fine too);
> 3. Original Australian Marriage Certificate and a certified copy;
> 4. Completed Medicare Enrolment form (available online) along with 3 other forms the girl at the counter requested me to fill.*
> 
> I have some doubts.. Certified copy as in attested copy can be from India or Aussie only?
> Australian Marriage Certificate as in Indian marriage certificate also and certified copy can be provided from India rite?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Maha



This is the link to the Medicare form if it of any help ...
http://www.humanservices.gov.au/spw/customer/forms/resources/3101-1306en.pdf


----------



## DOL21042014

hello everyone,
dol : 21 april 2014 online. 
waiting for my visa. no news yet. hope january applicants get visa soon! taking too long


----------



## ashy10

*PCC query*

Hi All,

I have a query pertaining to PCC reading Zahin's post. Zahin has mentioned CO asked to upload notarized PCC. 
I spoke to a notary lawyer so she said only photocopies will be notarized, originals wont be notarized. 
I have got PCC print out signed by passport officer & also PCC seal on my passport. Have scanned and uploaded both on immi account.

Should online applicants notarize PCC ?? I am confused. Please help.

DOL : Feb 10th 2014 Online





zahin_13200 said:


> Hello All....
> 
> 4th Nov as it was Public holiday in VIC i thought to call to AHC. The operator was decent and helped with the process. He gave me email add of my CO and told me what to write in body of the letter. Same evening i wrote a letter mentioning my situation. On 5th Wed 10.10 AEST i got a call from my CO saying all the documents are good enough for me to take decision but i need notorised PCC to do it and i promised her to provide her as soon as she will reach office on 6th Nov. On 6th Nov around 9.30 AM she called my wife and ask few question regarding our relationship, when we met how etc, whay Arya Samaj marriage, regarding study and overseas travel etc... after that CO called me but my phone was busy so i couldn't reach back... when i came home i check my wife's email and GOLDEN EMAIL was there "that your status in Immi Account has been changed please check you immi account"... I checked it there my visa status was showing as finalized but still i haven't got any letter so was not jumping yet but share this good news with close relatives... today morning AEST(India 11pm) my wife sent me Visa letter where grant details are there...
> 
> By going from my experience, i think Online application was so easy... no rush just bit of delay but got it within time range... no rush... best gift ever getting married on 28th Nov and my spouse have her visa...
> 
> 
> Guys, have patience for some time online application will get it there... CO's are educated people dont curse them they are doing there job correctly that what i think... my CO was polite and understandable about my situation...
> 
> Good Luck lads.
> 
> ZahinKhush


----------



## Subedi

MeeP said:


> Congrats Subedi...   Happy Reunion....lane:lane:lane:




Thank you meep.... all the best for u too....


----------



## Aby1

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for the update Aby, I have added the date of case officer allocation to your details in the main SS.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thank you Becky.. Hope the wait is gonna end soon.. All the best for January applicants.. This is our month...


----------



## Aby1

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for the update Aby, I have added the date of case officer allocation to your details in the main SS.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thank you Becky.. Hope the wait is gonna end soon.. All the best for January applicants.. This is our month...


----------



## Aby1

Becky26 said:


> Thanks for the update Aby, I have added the date of case officer allocation to your details in the main SS.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thank you Becky.. Hope this waiting is gonna end soon..


----------



## Becky26

MeeP said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks 4 checking...
> No response from CO.. Yesterday we send an email.. waiting 4 the reply..
> I have got the same CO as studkabi.....
> So waiting...waiting... till she returns....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hey MeeP,

Thanks for your reply 
I really hope that case officer returns to work soon. Please do keep us updated.
Good Luck, praying for your visa 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Thanks a lot Becky.. Im soooo happy... Regarding my husband name, I got it corrected and the CO sent me an updated grant notice.


That's great Maha 
Nothing to worry about now 
Thanks for updating us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Becky and seniors,
> 
> Please can you all suggest what is to be done after reaching Australia?? I mean what all details should be updated? I have read ur post and u said to updated the address in DIBP office and bank details, medicare details..Please can you explain the procedure so that it could be helpful..
> 
> Anyone from Melbourne could u please advise me on the address and procedure details of DIBP in Melbourne.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Maha


Below are the things you need to do:-
1. Update DIBP with your Australian address, phone number and email address. You must do this everytime you change address or any other contact detail. You can do this either by going in to DIBP's office near you or fill in the form 929 and uploading it to your ImmiAccount or sending it to them by post.
My address was updated with a couple of minutes as I physically went to the DIBP office in Brisbane.
2. Apply for an Australian Tax File Number (TFN). You can apply for it online by visiting the ato.gov.au. They will issue you a TFN as soon as your done registering your details to their database. You'll also be sent a mail by post with the TFN within 5-7 working days.
3. Open an Australian bank account (if you don't already have one). You'll need it for medicare to put the refund into it directly.
4. Go into medicare (Centrelink and medicare is now located in the same office). Fill in the form link to which is mentioned below, also carry the documents listed in my post quoted below:-
http://www.humanservices.gov.au/spw/customer/forms/resources/3101-1306en.pdf
The officer in the medicare office will give you a couple of more forms to fill in when you get there. 
*Seniors, please add if I missed out on something. Thanks *



Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> In your previous post regarding medicare, U have listed the below documents are required for applying in medicare.
> 
> *Below is the paperwork that was requested at the counter:-
> 1. Original Passport and a certified copy;
> 2. Visa Label (Grant Letter is fine too);
> 3. Original Australian Marriage Certificate and a certified copy;
> 4. Completed Medicare Enrolment form (available online) along with 3 other forms the girl at the counter requested me to fill.*
> 
> I have some doubts.. Certified copy as in attested copy can be from India or Aussie only?
> Australian Marriage Certificate as in Indian marriage certificate also and certified copy can be provided from India rite?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Maha


The certified copies must be certified by the authorised people in Australia. I provided a certified copy from a JP (Justice of the Peace). You can also get it done from a pharmacy or at the Australia Post near you, it's very easy- just google "Who can certify documents in Australia" and you'll find a long list of people who can. Your husband will know where to get documents certified 

I'm guessing the Indian Marriage Certificate should work in your case. You'll have to get it certified in Australia. You must carry the original document with you along with the photocopy of the document when getting the document(s) certified. 

The officer at the medicare will issue you a receipt with your medicare number for you to use until you receive your card in the mail which can take between 3-4 to arrive.

I received my Medicare card today in the mail  Very happy!  I registered for medicare on October 21, 2014 so that was pretty quick 
It'll read "Interim Card" which will be of bluish colour valid for 12 months from the date you register for medicare because you are on a provisional partner (309) visa. Once you get the permanent visa, they will send you a renewed green colour card which will look like your husband's card. 

Hope this helps 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ashy10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query pertaining to PCC reading Zahin's post. Zahin has mentioned CO asked to upload notarized PCC.
> I spoke to a notary lawyer so she said only photocopies will be notarized, originals wont be notarized.
> I have got PCC print out signed by passport officer & also PCC seal on my passport. Have scanned and uploaded both on immi account.
> 
> Should online applicants notarize PCC ?? I am confused. Please help.
> 
> DOL : Feb 10th 2014 Online


Yes, the lawyer is correct. The original document is NEVER notarised. It is always the photocopy that's notarised. I mentioned this in my earlier posts (can't remember who the post was addressed to) but whether or not the applicant needs to provide a notarised copy of the PCC depends on the case officer. Especially for the online applicants, most of the time just uploading the PCC to the ImmiAccount is enough but if your case officer needs a notarised copy then I guess you'll have to provide it. Just have a copy handy so when in case the case officer requests for it, you have it ready and can upload it on the same day 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Aby1 said:


> Thank you Becky.. Hope the wait is gonna end soon.. All the best for January applicants.. This is our month...


No worries Aby, happy to help 
Yes!! Good Luck to all the January applicants its been a long wait for you all.
Please keep the thread lively by sharing your good news with us


----------



## Maha240606

Becky, 

Thanks for ur guidance.. I have a doubt.. When I enquired to an agent for booking tickets he was like for migration visa 40kgs are allowed.. Was it true? Since v r under partner migration visa the same s applicable for us also rite?


----------



## Maha240606

Also becky another small doubt how much it costed for u to get a Medicare card? It's similar to medical insurance rite? Cos some time back when I was looking to take medical insurance while in tourist visa, it costed 20K..so I just want to know d range so tat I will be prepared to settle it. Sorry for asking lotsa questions... I just ask for ur guidance cos u have experience n them..


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Becky,
> 
> Thanks for ur guidance.. I have a doubt.. When I enquired to an agent for booking tickets he was like for migration visa 40kgs are allowed.. Was it true? Since v r under partner migration visa the same s applicable for us also rite?


The agent is correct, I flew with Singapore Airlines and their limit is 40kg checked plus 7kg cabin. I was 20kg over the limit so had to pay USD40 per kg, all up I paid about INR50000 as duty. I had no other option because all the stuff I had was the essentials. 

Later I thought I could've bought another ticket with that much money and sat on 2 seats lol  Oh well!
Not regretting it at all because the flight was very comfortable and it was the best experience I've had compared to 3 other airlines I've travelled with. Friendly staff great food and seats were super comfy.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> Also becky another small doubt how much it costed for u to get a Medicare card? It's similar to medical insurance rite? Cos some time back when I was looking to take medical insurance while in tourist visa, it costed 20K..so I just want to know d range so tat I will be prepared to settle it. Sorry for asking lotsa questions... I just ask for ur guidance cos u have experience n them..


No fee for medicare. You'll be paying for it in taxes though when you work as "medicare levy". You won't need medical insurance if you have medicare.
I just had travel insurance for 1 week starting from the day I departed India to insure my luggage and belongings.
I bought the ticket from Thomas Cook, the agent did up the paperwork for the travel insurance for a week which was about INR870 with ICICI Insurance.

I registered for medicare the next day I landed in Australia. 

Immigration needs health insurance for tourists because they are not covered under the medicare unless obviously they are citizens of countries with whom Australia has a health care agreement with. Australia doesn't have an agreement with India hence the medical insurance is needed for all travellers travelling on temporary visas.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maha240606

Becky26 said:


> No fee for medicare. You'll be paying for it in taxes though when you work as "medicare levy". You won't need medical insurance if you have medicare.
> I just had travel insurance for 1 week starting from the day I departed India to insure my luggage and belongings.
> I bought the ticket from Thomas Cook, the agent did up the paperwork for the travel insurance for a week which was about INR870 with ICICI Insurance.
> 
> I registered for medicare the next day I landed in Australia.
> 
> Immigration needs health insurance for tourists because they are not covered under the medicare unless obviously they are citizens of countries with whom Australia has a health care agreement with. Australia doesn't have an agreement with India hence the medical insurance is needed for all travellers travelling on temporary visas.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


So u mean to say there is no necessity of medical insurance if we have medicare card.. All the facilities provided with medical insurance will also be provided with medicare card.. m i right? so i can take medicare card once I reach Australia right?


----------



## Becky26

Maha240606 said:


> So u mean to say there is no necessity of medical insurance if we have medicare card.. All the facilities provided with medical insurance will also be provided with medicare card.. m i right? so i can take medicare card once I reach Australia right?


Yes, you can register as soon as you land in Australia. Personally I don't think you would need to buy medical insurance, I haven't. Just look up on the Department of Human Resources website how the medicare card works and what all you can claim. I haven't used it till now. Government hospital care is covered, I'm guessing there would be limit on the cover though. Just google it I'm not too sure.
Perhaps check with your partner, I'm sure he'll know


----------



## ashy10

Thanks Becky. I will get the PCC photo copy notarized.



Becky26 said:


> Yes, the lawyer is correct. The original document is NEVER notarised. It is always the photocopy that's notarised. I mentioned this in my earlier posts (can't remember who the post was addressed to) but whether or not the applicant needs to provide a notarised copy of the PCC depends on the case officer. Especially for the online applicants, most of the time just uploading the PCC to the ImmiAccount is enough but if your case officer needs a notarised copy then I guess you'll have to provide it. Just have a copy handy so when in case the case officer requests for it, you have it ready and can upload it on the same day
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## heena1234

Becky26 said:


> No worries smadaan, happy to help
> Good Luck!


hiiii becky
can u plzz tell me that coming world cup will affect the partner visa??? 
because the visitor visas are going to increase
d0l... 10/02/2014


----------



## zahin_13200

ashy10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query pertaining to PCC reading Zahin's post. Zahin has mentioned CO asked to upload notarized PCC.
> I spoke to a notary lawyer so she said only photocopies will be notarized, originals wont be notarized.
> I have got PCC print out signed by passport officer & also PCC seal on my passport. Have scanned and uploaded both on immi account.
> 
> Should online applicants notarize PCC ?? I am confused. Please help.
> 
> DOL : Feb 10th 2014 Online



Hello,
You need to photocopy PCC and do notory of it and upload it online. I had same question in my mind and i did like that it will work...


----------



## Becky26

ashy10 said:


> Thanks Becky. I will get the PCC photo copy notarized.


No worries, happy to help 
Let us know how you go. Hopefully you'll get the good news soon 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

heena1234 said:


> hiiii becky
> can u plzz tell me that coming world cup will affect the partner visa???
> because the visitor visas are going to increase
> d0l... 10/02/2014


Hey heena,

I'm not sure how the world cup/visitor visas will affect the processing of the partner visa processing time frame. Have you heard anything about this increase of time you mentioned?
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## heena1234

Becky26 said:


> Hey heena,
> 
> I'm not sure how the world cup/visitor visas will affect the processing of the partner visa processing time frame. Have you heard anything about this increase of time you mentioned?
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


hiii becky...
as World cup in going to be in Australia in feb 2015... so I hv heard that there is going to be huge amount of visitor applications for it.... so I ws worried that It might affect the partner visa applications....
plzzz help if hv any ideas.....


----------



## ashy10

*PCC query clarified*

Thankyou so much for the info Zahin. I will take photocopy of PCC, notarize and upload. 



zahin_13200 said:


> Hello,
> You need to photocopy PCC and do notory of it and upload it online. I had same question in my mind and i did like that it will work...


----------



## ashy10

@ heena1234 : Have u lodged visa online or paper ?? My DOL is also Feb 10th 2014. Please update when you get visa or Case officers call???


----------



## ashy10

*PCC endorsement seal notarization*

Hi Zahin,

One more query pertaining to PCC, Should i notarize both PCC and PCC endorsement seal on passport??? 



zahin_13200 said:


> Hello,
> You need to photocopy PCC and do notory of it and upload it online. I had same question in my mind and i did like that it will work...


----------



## Becky26

ashy10 said:


> Hi Zahin,
> 
> One more query pertaining to PCC, Should i notarize both PCC and PCC endorsement seal on passport???


Hey ashy,

I'll share with you what I did. I submitted my updated passport copy and original PCC to VFS New Delhi in person. They took the photocopy of the front and back information page along with the page on which PSK had stamped that they issued me PCC for Australia.
I didn't need to get it notarized because VFS certified the photocopy on a charge.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

heena1234 said:


> hiii becky...
> as World cup in going to be in Australia in feb 2015... so I hv heard that there is going to be huge amount of visitor applications for it.... so I ws worried that It might affect the partner visa applications....
> plzzz help if hv any ideas.....


Hey heena,

I'm sorry but I really don't know how the visitor visas will affect the processing of the partner visas. Did the AHC say anything regarding this?
I couldn't find anything relating to the world cup visitor visa processing on AHC New Delhi's website.
Members, please do share with us if you get any information on this. Thank you! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kristenpurp

Hi guys, 

As an Aussie citizen by birth I can give you my knowledge and experiences of medicare. 

Basically everything medical related in Australia is covered by medicare, up to a certain "standard". For example I just had my baby in Australia (Melbourne in Box Hill Hospital). I went to the hospital for my medical appointments before the birth and each time (except for 2 appointments where you must see a doctor) i saw midwives who do the same checks as doctors. I did not get to choose my midwives or doctors that i saw for these visits, but they were free. Also for the birth absolutely everything was covered I did not pay a cent for food, stay, an operation i had to have, drugs, anesthesia etc. I did not get a choice of room to stay in and the room was shared with two others, but as i said was totally free. And it is an extremely good standard of hospital, similar to an apollo or columbia asia hospital in India. 

If i had private health insurance I would have been able to choose my doctor and see the same doctor for every visit, and in the hospital I would have had the baby delivered by that doctor and I would have been able to choose to be in a private room. The thing with private health insurance is, even though you pay a sum every month, when you make a claim it is never completely covered. So if you use private health insurance to have a baby you will still have a bill of some thousands of dollars at the end of it. 

Also there are waiting lists for "elective" surgery under medicare. e.g. if you need a knee reconstruction, this is not considered an emergency so you would most likely have to wait several months for the operation, but it would be totally free once you have it. You could use private health insurance and have the operation immediately but would again have to pay a fee. 

You can choose what you want covered by health insurance with various plans and levels of cover. E.g. when i was in my twenties I was on a plan that gave me dental, but not maternity as I was not planning to have a baby soon. I went to the dentist once using the private health insurance, but i think the cost was about $500 altogether and the private health insurance only covered about $200. 

So a lot of people in Australia feel private health insurance is a "rip off" too expensive for what you get, but on the other hand as Becky mentioned, there is a compulsory medicare levy. This is reduced if you choose to have private health insurance. So basically if you don't pay for private health insurance you will anyway have to pay the medicare levy, so a lot of people get private health insurance so they are getting something extra for the money they are spending. If you pay for private health insurance you are still entitled to medicare's benefits. E.g. my friend had an accident on her cycle and broke her collar bone. She didn't use her private health insurance and was instead admitted to hospital as a public (medicare) patient and her hospital stay was totally free. 

In Australia there is also the option of bulk billing for doctors. So some doctors surgery's are free, the doctor just bills the government (medicare) and the patient doesn't pay anything. Not all doctor's surgeries are like this though, I went to the doctor a few weeks ago and the bill was $70, about half of this was covered by medicare. So it cost me around $35 to go to the doctor. So when you get to Australia if you want to go to a "FREE" doctor look for one that has "bulk billing". 

here is the medicare website if you'd like to know more. 

http://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/subjects/medicare-services

I'll include a disclaimer that I only moved back to Australia a few months ago after being in India for 6 years, so some of my info could be inaccurate, but since I've been back and used the hospital and doctors I think everything has been as I said. 

One more thing, in Australia there is very little difference between a "Government" (Public) and private hospital. If you didn't know if a hospital was public or private, it's very unlikely that you (or I) could tell the difference just by walking around it. Our standard of medical care is very very high.


----------



## Becky26

Hey Kristen,

Thank you so much for such an informative post.
I have one question for you:- Do the bulking billing doctors provide free consultation to those who don't have a health care card? along with the medicare of course.

Look forward to your reply. Thanks for sharing your experience with us. Many of us have been very confused as to what's covered and what isn't under medicare but now most of my queries are clear.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kristenpurp

Becky26 said:


> Hey Kristen,
> 
> Thank you so much for such an informative post.
> I have one question for you:- Do the bulking billing doctors provide free consultation to those who don't have a health care card? along with the medicare of course.
> 
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks for sharing your experience with us. Many of us have been very confused as to what's covered and what isn't under medicare but now most of my queries are clear.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Yes anyone who has a medicare card can go to a bulk billing doctor, you don't need a health care card. You usually only have health care card if you are on quite a low income or are unemployed, on a pension (e.g. old age or disability), or a student. The only time I had a health care card was when I was a uni student. Really I just used it for cheaper prescriptions e.g. contraceptive pill. 

Please feel free to ask me anything else in general about life in Australia.


----------



## Becky26

kristenpurp said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Yes anyone who has a medicare card can go to a bulk billing doctor, you don't need a health care card. You usually only have health care card if you are on quite a low income or are unemployed, on a pension (e.g. old age or disability), or a student. The only time I had a health care card was when I was a uni student. Really I just used it for cheaper prescriptions e.g. contraceptive pill.
> 
> Please feel free to ask me anything else in general about life in Australia.


Hey Kristen,

Thanks so much for your quick reply  I'm going to see a doctor soon, they have bulk billing doctors in Brisbane CBD. My husband also goes there too when he gets sick. 
I definitely will post again when I'll need help  Thanks again for your help.

Good Luck with the visa processing. Hopefully the February 2014 applications will start getting processed soon 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Good luck everyone for this new week ahead. I hope there is some movement into February to give us all hope xxx


----------



## heena1234

ashy10 said:


> @ heena1234 : Have u lodged visa online or paper ?? My DOL is also Feb 10th 2014. Please update when you get visa or Case officers call???


hiii ashy...
I hv DOL 10/03/2014..... sry for mistake.... its paper app...


----------



## ashy10

Hi Online Applicants,

Should i upload notarized PCC colour photocopy or black and white???
SHould I upload both notarized photocopies of PCC & PCC endorsement seal on passport??

DOL Feb 10th 2014 Online


----------



## GinjaNINJA

ashy10 said:


> Hi Online Applicants,
> 
> Should i upload notarized PCC colour photocopy or black and white???
> SHould I upload both notarized photocopies of PCC & PCC endorsement seal on passport??
> 
> DOL Feb 10th 2014 Online


Neither notarized colored photocopy nor notarized b&w photocopy nor photocopy or scanned copy of PCC issued seal on your passport.
Just upload scan copy of original PCC. PCC is signed by an Superindentent officer, notarization person wouldnt even match his stature.


----------



## ashy10

*PCC query*

@GInjaninja : Thanks for response. Have you got this info from case officer??WHen is your DOL??
Please go through the post below, it is by an online applicant who got visa recently.




zahin_13200 said:


> Hello,
> You need to photocopy PCC and do notory of it and upload it online. I had same question in my mind and i did like that it will work...


----------



## GinjaNINJA

ashy10 said:


> @GInjaninja : Thanks for response. Have you got this info from case officer??WHen is your DOL??
> Please go through the post below, it is by an online applicant who got visa recently.


Nope I did not get any info from CO, its a fact that i follow i.e *scanned copies of original documents are accepted by DIBP* and I wouldnt go through a hastle of getting a PCC notarized which itself is notarized or signed or certified by a Superindentent Officer of Govt of India. In my case same thing with Aust PCC I've uploaded scanned copy of original and everyone does that.


----------



## babitha89

Hi Everyone,
hope u are all doing good,
I have a few questions for which I cannot find proper documentation in the immigration websites,

1) I have lodged Spouse Visa on March 4th 2014, still no sings of CO getting assigned, me and my partner are planning to lodge a Tourist visa now, wanted to know is it a good move keeping in mind as its already been over 8 months of lodging the Spouse Visa
2) If so, will there be any affect on my Spouse visa processing if I move to Australia on Tourist Visa
3) Do I have to inform the immigration about my status
4) while I am in OZ, does the immigration inform me that a CO has been assigned to the Spouse Visa application, when assigned do I need to move back to India or can I go to NZ for a couple of days, get my Temporary Spouse visa stamped n again get back to OZ

Thanks in advance people, u all are a great help to all the applicants like me

Regards,
Babitha


----------



## zahin_13200

ashy10 said:


> @GInjaninja : Thanks for response. Have you got this info from case officer??WHen is your DOL??
> Please go through the post below, it is by an online applicant who got visa recently.



Hello All,

Please dont confuse yourself and others...

PCC should be notorised which will be in Black and white and blue symbol of person(lawyer/responsible person) who will notorised it... no need of any other document. if you upload thinking that pcc already has blue symbol which you have got it will not work... 
1) photocopy original
2) notorised balck and white which is photocopy of original
3) upload it online and notify your CO to be on safer side as they check there email regularly.

i hope this will help everyone...

Cheers.!!


----------



## agathi

New week New hope


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Good morning all. And welcome to my Week 38 since submission. I am guessing will be at least Week 40 before we have a case worker so ... at least we are closer than we were yesterday.

Best wishes to all for a very fruitful Visa issuing week.

Work well and god speed AHC


----------



## Sam007

Update:

Application Type: Partner Visa (Offshore)
DOL: 27th Jan 2014
Method: Online

Email sent to AHC India on 20th Oct 2014 to know the progress of my application as it had crossed 38 weeks.

Email received from AHC India on 5th Nov 2014 saying 'a case officer has been allocated to the application'.

I hope this week brings me good news.


----------



## kristenpurp

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Good morning all. And welcome to my Week 38 since submission. I am guessing will be at least Week 40 before we have a case worker so ... at least we are closer than we were yesterday.
> 
> Best wishes to all for a very fruitful Visa issuing week.
> 
> Work well and god speed AHC


We are at 271 days today, 39 weeks tomorrow since lodgement. Grrr...

DOL 12th Feb. 

I am pretty sure it will still be at least another 3 weeks. Hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Sam007 said:


> Update:
> 
> Application Type: Partner Visa (Offshore)
> DOL: 27th Jan 2014
> Method: Online
> 
> Email sent to AHC India on 20th Oct 2014 to know the progress of my application as it had crossed 38 weeks.
> 
> Email received from AHC India on 5th Nov 2014 saying 'a case officer has been allocated to the application'.
> 
> I hope this week brings me good news.


That's great news ... progression of any kind is marvellous

And so reassuring that you are an online applicant a month before me and getting well deserved attention

Please update spreadsheet with the progression so all can get hope :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sam007

Hi Sonakshi,

You may also want to send them an email to get update on your application.

It looks like it takes at least 2 weeks to receive a reply from them.

I will update about the progress on my application on SS right away.

Good luck to you too and to everyone.


----------



## ShilpaHK

babitha89 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> hope u are all doing good,
> I have a few questions for which I cannot find proper documentation in the immigration websites,
> 
> 1) I have lodged Spouse Visa on March 4th 2014, still no sings of CO getting assigned, me and my partner are planning to lodge a Tourist visa now, wanted to know is it a good move keeping in mind as its already been over 8 months of lodging the Spouse Visa
> 2) If so, will there be any affect on my Spouse visa processing if I move to Australia on Tourist Visa
> 3) Do I have to inform the immigration about my status
> 4) while I am in OZ, does the immigration inform me that a CO has been assigned to the Spouse Visa application, when assigned do I need to move back to India or can I go to NZ for a couple of days, get my Temporary Spouse visa stamped n again get back to OZ
> 
> Thanks in advance people, u all are a great help to all the applicants like me
> 
> Regards,
> Babitha





Hi Babitha,

I have same queries as your's, being 22nd Mar applicant...

Could anyone please give us your valuable suggestions...

Your advice will really be appreciated..


Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Sam007 said:


> Update:
> 
> Application Type: Partner Visa (Offshore)
> DOL: 27th Jan 2014
> Method: Online
> 
> Email sent to AHC India on 20th Oct 2014 to know the progress of my application as it had crossed 38 weeks.
> 
> Email received from AHC India on 5th Nov 2014 saying 'a case officer has been allocated to the application'.
> 
> I hope this week brings me good news.


Congratulations on the case officer allocation Sam! :cheer2:
Hopefully the good news is not too far away. 
Can you please provide us your case officer's code so I can update your details in the main SS. Thanks! 
Have you been requested for any additional documents yet?

Good Luck! Look forward to your reply. Thanks for keeping us updated 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

kristenpurp said:


> We are at 271 days today, 39 weeks tomorrow since lodgement. Grrr...
> 
> DOL 12th Feb.
> 
> I am pretty sure it will still be at least another 3 weeks. Hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised.


AHC New Delhi really needs to update their website with the estimated case officer allocation time cause it seems to be taking much longer than 36 weeks to get a case officer these days. 

Good Luck Kristen! Fingers crossed, hopefully soon ray2:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sam007

Hello Becky,

Thank you for your best wishes.

I have not been provided with case officer's code.

In the email it only says the following:

['Dear Client ,

Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Border Protection.

Please be informed that a case officer has been allocated to the application and shall contact the applicant/authorised recipient in case of any requirement.

We hope that this information would be of assistance.']


I have not yet been asked for any additional documents.

I had provided all required documents including PCC and Medical at the time application was lodged as such at this stage I am not expecting request for any additional documents.

My Medical is expiring on 27th November 2014 though so I am hoping that my application gets finalized before this time.


----------



## Becky26

Sam007 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> Thank you for your best wishes.
> 
> I have not been provided with case officer's code.
> 
> In the email it only says the following:
> 
> 'Dear Client ,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Department of Immigration & Border Protection.
> 
> Please be informed that a case officer has been allocated to the application and shall contact the applicant/authorised recipient in case of any requirement.
> 
> We hope that this information would be of assistance.'


Thank you for the quick response Sam  Happy to help!
No worries, just fill the SS Update Form again when you know who your case officer is and I'll update your details in the SS  
Good Luck, hope the good news comes soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sam007

Hi Becky,

I have not yet been asked for any additional documents.

I had provided all required documents including PCC and Medical at the time application was lodged as such at this stage I am not expecting request for any additional documents.

My Medical is expiring on 27th November 2014 though so I am hoping that my application gets finalized before this time.


----------



## Becky26

Sam007 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I have not yet been asked for any additional documents.
> 
> I had provided all required documents including PCC and Medical at the time application was lodged as such at this stage I am not expecting request for any additional documents.
> 
> My Medical is expiring on 27th November 2014 though so I am hoping that my application gets finalized before this time.


Thanks for the reply Sam 
I don't think you should worry about your medicals expiring. Just make sure your PCC is valid. My medicals had expired on August 4, 2014 and my visa was granted on October 16, 2014. My case officer didn't request for new medicals when I called her to inquire about them. The PCC must be valid to get the visa granted.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Aby1

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Hi Aby1 - congrats on getting case worker on 4th and the email saying queued for assessment yesterday ... could mean either way; could mean for assessment now you have a case worker assigned OR maybe they took one look at the application and sent it off for final assessment
> 
> either way I sure wish you a quick grand result
> 
> Cheers


Hi sonashi.. I also expecting the same.. This waiting is really frustrating..


----------



## Bluee

Any news from February applicants???

Eagerly waiting to hear from u

My DoL : 1 march 2014
Mode : online

Regards
Blue


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Bluee said:


> Any news from February applicants???
> 
> Eagerly waiting to hear from u
> 
> My DoL : 1 march 2014
> Mode : online
> 
> Regards
> Blue


Eagerly waiting to be able to give you lots of hope

DOL 27th Feb

No news yet and don't expect it for about 3 weeks, realistically ... before then is a bonus :rofl:eep::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DOL20140124

Hi all, congratulations to all whose visa were granted. I'm still waiting for My Chinese PCC.. It's taking forever..
Hopefully will get it by Wednesday n hoping for quick grant.


----------



## ravishmodi

It seems ahc is taking hell of a time. They are still processing Jan applications. Its been more then 2 months for Jan applications. I dn't knw whats gng on with AHC. This is my 37th week and now things are getting really frustrating. It's high time AHC start speaking speed and start processing applications fast. Hope i get good news soon


----------



## 496402-dron

Seems Ahc is busy With visitors visa application bcoz of ICC Cricket world cup.


----------



## ashy10

Hi All,

No progress. Disappointed.

DOL Feb 10th 2014 Online.


----------



## prad_86

Hi Everyone,

Today morning have received email from AHC requesting for more photographs.

DOL : Feb 18 (Chennai : Paper)


----------



## Bluee

Waw!!! Congrats prad86..

Looks like they are clearing paper application first..

Great news for Feb applicants..

Regards,
Blue


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Congrats prad86 - and much thanks for the update and renewed hope for the Feb applicants ...

There seems no rhyme or reason to how they process, with a Feb 18 paper being actioned. But, its being actioned and that's the main thing!


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



prad_86 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today morning have received email from AHC requesting for more photographs.
> 
> DOL : Feb 18 (Chennai : Paper)


Congratulations on the case officer allocation pras_86 :cheer2:
As Sonakshi said, there seems to be no order in which the applications get processed, everything is all over the place  With still many January applications awaiting decisions, they decide to processing February ones. 

Not complaining at all but, I think that's how they keep all the applicants confused :confused2: Any progress is still progress I guess. 
Thanks for updating us, I have added the case officer allocation date to your application details in the main SS.
Good Luck! Hope the good news comes soon 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Waw!!! Congrats prad86..
> 
> Looks like they are clearing paper application first..
> 
> Great news for Feb applicants..
> 
> Regards,
> Blue


Who knows what they are trying to do :confused2: paper or online, January or February, partner visa applications or visitor visa applications for world cup 2015  Time will only tell *sigh*


----------



## Subedi

hi guys, at the moment they looking all the application in same ratio... online application is being finalized in around 10 months.... thanks.... and best CO is swati sharma... if any one get lucky they will have their co as swati sharma... she is best ,,,, she open our file in 5th nov. and decision on next day 6 nov. thanks guys.... 



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


----------



## kai7918

Hi All,

I have a query regarding visitor visas. The 3month visa that one gets, are those 3 months calculated from the date of visa grant or from the date of entry into Australia?

The world cup is starting mid Feb, so I believe the number of visitor visa applications should see an increase during late Dec / early Jan ( and not in Oct or Nov )


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

kai7918 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding visitor visas. The 3month visa that one gets, are those 3 months calculated from the date of visa grant or from the date of entry into Australia?
> 
> The world cup is starting mid Feb, so I believe the number of visitor visa applications should see an increase during late Dec / early Jan ( and not in Oct or Nov )



Never had one but online it says valid from date of issue ... so that's a very good point! Thanks for alerting to that. Hopefully it is just the October being a slower month due holidays etc (and the off-sick case worker), so hopefully things speed up and we all see some well needed positivity

if nothing else, my partner and I have learnt patience is a virtue!


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

prad_86 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today morning have received email from AHC requesting for more photographs.
> 
> DOL : Feb 18 (Chennai : Paper)



Congrats again ... Can I ask, regarding the photos, how many photos did you include with the original application? Were the requested photos to be of any particular event, ie wedding photos, or time spent together or ... ?

Just curious so your experience can assist others to be better prepared.


----------



## Subedi

kai7918 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding visitor visas. The 3month visa that one gets, are those 3 months calculated from the date of visa grant or from the date of entry into Australia?
> 
> The world cup is starting mid Feb, so I believe the number of visitor visa applications should see an increase during late Dec / early Jan ( and not in Oct or Nov )




hi Kai7718, 

the visitor visa is calculated from the date of entry to australia... that's way they put the date before you have to get in australia.... it doesn't matter which date it get issued...
thanks...


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> hi guys, at the moment they looking all the application in same ratio... online application is being finalized in around 10 months.... thanks.... and best CO is swati sharma... if any one get lucky they will have their co as swati sharma... she is best ,,,, she open our file in 5th nov. and decision on next day 6 nov. thanks guys....
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


*Kindly please don't mention the names of any case officer or senior case officer on the thread. I constantly have requested this in my numerous posts. Only their initials and codes are allowed to be posted on the thread.
Thanks for your consideration.

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

kai7918 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding visitor visas. The 3month visa that one gets, are those 3 months calculated from the date of visa grant or from the date of entry into Australia?
> 
> The world cup is starting mid Feb, so I believe the number of visitor visa applications should see an increase during late Dec / early Jan ( and not in Oct or Nov )


I think the 3 months is counted from the date of entry. Please do check with other members as well. Thanks!


----------



## Subedi

Becky26 said:


> *Kindly please don't mention the names of any case officer or senior case officer on the thread. I constantly have requested this in my numerous posts. Only their initials and codes are allowed to be posted on the thread.
> Thanks for your consideration.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


hi Becky,


i'm sorry for that and how can i delete my post... thanks...


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> hi Becky,
> 
> 
> i'm sorry for that and how can i delete my post... thanks...


It's ok, just remember for the future posts. Only moderators can delete posts. 
Thanks for your consideration 

Hows the Mrs going with packing? When is she getting to Australia?


----------



## Subedi

Becky26 said:


> It's ok, just remember for the future posts. Only moderators can delete posts.
> Thanks for your consideration
> 
> Hows the Mrs going with packing? When is she getting to Australia?




she is very excited and just because there are not much flight from nepal and even due to many people came to celebrate dashera and dipawali. those people already have a confirmed ticket... it's hard to get any ticket early so we hopefully getting our ticket for next tuesday or thursday... and hows your things going on in australia? and thank you for a lots of information you share during our hard time... thanks....


----------



## Subedi

Hi Becky,


i just quickly wanna know, do i have to send email to my case officer and say thank you after getting visa... because my co is best person i ever deal with... thanks...


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> she is very excited and just because there are not much flight from nepal and even due to many people came to celebrate dashera and dipawali. those people already have a confirmed ticket... it's hard to get any ticket early so we hopefully getting our ticket for next tuesday or thursday... and hows your things going on in australia? and thank you for a lots of information you share during our hard time... thanks....


Ah!! Next thursday/friday is not that far away. She'll be with you soon  Happy days!!

I'm doing great here  Life's never been better, so good to be back here and with my husband and be able to plan our life and future together feels like the biggest gift of GOD. 

Just in the middle of job applications, reference checks, medicals and police checks. These things take time, so yeah. Not stressing about it, I've learnt what's meant happen will always happen no matter how long things take 
Hoping for a good news from the prospective employer.

Hope your Mrs has a safe and fun flight to Australia  
No problem, always happy to help 
Take Care!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Subedi said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> 
> i just quickly wanna know, do i have to send email to my case officer and say thank you after getting visa... because my co is best person i ever deal with... thanks...


TBH, I didn't write mine anything because I was really pissed off with her for taking 16 plus months to grant my visa and she is one of the most disorganised case officer I've ever dealt with. 

The case officer can not not grant the visa if the application says that the applicant IS in a genuine continuing relationship with their partner even if they are pissed off with the applicant. That's not how things work. They HAVE to approve the application if everything is genuine.

So it's upto you if you want to email her a nice message. If my case officer was nice I would've written her a nice email too but because she wasn't I didn't bother. 
So yeah, you can write a 'thank you' email to your case officer if you want 

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Late January applicants- Any updates from AHC regarding your applications?
Please do keep us updated. Thanks for your time 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ShilpaHK

Hi Becky 

We applied for Visitor visa yesterday as I told you...



Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## Gauisa10

*Hi all! *

I'm an samoan, born in NZ but been Aus citizen since '92 and have lived here most of my life so i classify myself as a Aussie!! lol blessed country to be living in actually! I've noticed there is hardly any Islanders in this forum, but we all are aiming for the same thing, and thats to have our loved ones with us!

My hubby has applied for his Partner Visa 309 lodged in Samoa 31/03/14. Acknowledgment letter from CO received on the 22/04/14. Have only just received an email on the 04/11/14 from CO asking whether my husband had actioned his health check, which we were sure it was done as the panel doctor sent it to Suva,Fiji 5/4/14 where it is processed and had arrived in Fiji on the 9/4/14. I was thrown off as to why she would ask if it was completed when it was done months ago and worried that she hasn't received it. I replied back to her mail and told her about it, in which she emailed again to say '_*she will follow up with the panel doctor to ascertain when it was sent for clearance.'*_ Anyone know how long does it take to get clearance on health checks? She also mentioned that she said that she will be returning the evidence enclosed with the application back to the office we lodged it at! does that mean its nearly done??

I was getting excited thinking its getting closer to finalising but now i'm unsure. I am praying to be able to spend Christmas with my husband especially seeing as we have kids. Hope you guys can help a sister out 

Cheers


----------



## Dazzy

In another forum 4 feb applicant got visa today .
Regards
Dazzy


----------



## Bluee

Ohh that's a real good news.

Thanks for letting us know..

Regards
Blue


----------



## ashy10

Hi Online Applicants,

Not able to login immi from today morning, getting message "system currently unavailable". 
I tried logging in from Mozilla & Chrome, same error message. 
Anyone facing this issue???

My DOL Feb 10th 2014 Online


----------



## prad_86

Hi everyone!! My visa has been granted today morning!!! I just sent the requested photos around 10:30 in the morning and received the grant email at 11:48. 

I wish everyone to get it as soon as possible.

DOL : Feb 18


----------



## girlaussie

Hi,

One of our friend's wife is from Samoa & she is a wonderful person I have ever met  I am hoping to see her next month 

Usually medicals are uploaded in 2-7 days by Panel Physicians, if your CO hasn't received it then nothing to worry she will do the follow up as it may be in their system. Yeah you must have sent her some Original docs as evidence so CO wants to resend after your file has been assessed. So most likely your husband will get visa soon & you all will have a great Christmas together.  

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie



Gauisa10 said:


> *Hi all! *
> 
> I'm an samoan, born in NZ but been Aus citizen since '92 and have lived here most of my life so i classify myself as a Aussie!! lol blessed country to be living in actually! I've noticed there is hardly any Islanders in this forum, but we all are aiming for the same thing, and thats to have our loved ones with us!
> 
> My hubby has applied for his Partner Visa 309 lodged in Samoa 31/03/14. Acknowledgment letter from CO received on the 22/04/14. Have only just received an email on the 04/11/14 from CO asking whether my husband had actioned his health check, which we were sure it was done as the panel doctor sent it to Suva,Fiji 5/4/14 where it is processed and had arrived in Fiji on the 9/4/14. I was thrown off as to why she would ask if it was completed when it was done months ago and worried that she hasn't received it. I replied back to her mail and told her about it, in which she emailed again to say '_*she will follow up with the panel doctor to ascertain when it was sent for clearance.'*_ Anyone know how long does it take to get clearance on health checks? She also mentioned that she said that she will be returning the evidence enclosed with the application back to the office we lodged it at! does that mean its nearly done??
> 
> I was getting excited thinking its getting closer to finalising but now i'm unsure. I am praying to be able to spend Christmas with my husband especially seeing as we have kids. Hope you guys can help a sister out
> 
> Cheers


----------



## 496402-dron

Many congratulations prad


----------



## prad_86

Sonakshi,

With papers i included engagement photo, reception photo, honey moon photo and couple of wedding photos with in laws and parents.

However after receiving the below email, i sent nine photos covering important wedding rituals.

Dear Client;



I tried calling you but was not able to get through your number. I would request you to submit the following document:

*Photographs of your wedding: Photographs of your wedding ceremony and celebration. Please note that the Hindu Marriage Act requires certain essential ceremonies to have been performed in order for a marriage to be valid. You should therefore include photographs of the central ceremony of the wedding as well as any other cultural or religious ceremonies that were performed. Please include photographs of you and your sponsor together plus photographs of you and your sponsor with guests in attendance. On the back of each photo write a brief summary including the location and date of the photograph and the events and persons depicted. Please do not send more than 10 photographs of your wedding. 

Please note: You can send me coloured photos via email but make sure the size of mail should not exceed for more than 5mb.


----------



## girlaussie

Of course you should, I sent email not only to me CO but also to the general immigration email address where I appreciated all the hard work of the entire AHC team/COs. One of the Senior Immigration Officer also replied with a thanks note. 

Girl Aussie 



Subedi said:


> do i have to send email to my case officer and say thank you after getting visa... because my co is best person i ever deal with... thanks...


----------



## girlaussie

Wow, that's very nice of AHC. 

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie



prad_86 said:


> Hi everyone!! My visa has been granted today morning!!! I just sent the requested photos around 10:30 in the morning and received the grant email at 11:48.
> 
> I wish everyone to get it as soon as possible.
> 
> DOL : Feb 18


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

prad_86 said:


> Sonakshi,
> 
> With papers i included engagement photo, reception photo, honey moon photo and couple of wedding photos with in laws and parents.
> 
> However after receiving the below email, i sent nine photos covering important wedding rituals.
> 
> Dear Client;
> 
> 
> 
> I tried calling you but was not able to get through your number. I would request you to submit the following document:
> 
> *Photographs of your wedding: Photographs of your wedding ceremony and celebration. Please note that the Hindu Marriage Act requires certain essential ceremonies to have been performed in order for a marriage to be valid. You should therefore include photographs of the central ceremony of the wedding as well as any other cultural or religious ceremonies that were performed. Please include photographs of you and your sponsor together plus photographs of you and your sponsor with guests in attendance. On the back of each photo write a brief summary including the location and date of the photograph and the events and persons depicted. Please do not send more than 10 photographs of your wedding.
> 
> Please note: You can send me coloured photos via email but make sure the size of mail should not exceed for more than 5mb.



Thankks so much for taking the time to reply to my query. MUCH appreciated - especially during your celebrating this big day!!!!

So pleased for you.


----------



## Sam007

prad_86 said:


> Hi everyone!! My visa has been granted today morning!!! I just sent the requested photos around 10:30 in the morning and received the grant email at 11:48.
> 
> I wish everyone to get it as soon as possible.
> 
> DOL : Feb 18


Hi Prad_86,

Had you submitted 'Marriage Certificate' along with your initial application?


Regards,
Sam007


----------



## Aby1

Congrats prad..


----------



## Aby1

I Got my co allocated on 4th November.. But I haven't received any calls or emails from the CO yet. Dec 11 is our first wedding anniversary. I really want to celebrate that together, hope God will answer my prayer soon.. DOL 28th January


----------



## AHCwakeup

Hi all,

Just wanted to share the good news, got wife's visa approved today. Co called to check few details and after 5 mins visa was granted. 
Thanks everyone for providing valuable information, and special thanks to becky for being there for everyone in there joyous ride.
God bless all and wish everyone be with there loved ones real soon 
DOL 31st Jan
Mode: Online
Visa granted 11/11/2014.


----------



## Gauisa10

Hi Girlaussie,

Thanks for replying back. I really appreciate it. Did your friends wife also apply for a visa? Samoans tend to be the most friendliest people, even though sometimes our facials say otherwise lolz (hahaha being biast or what?! lolz) 

You've given me hope now. She hasn't asked for a police check, but he did do one before we lodged his application, and it was held at the Aus Embassy so hopefully they had sent it off with his application. Yeh i gave her a lot of original docs in regards to evidence of our relationship which includes, wedding pics, wedding dvd, other photo's of us together etc.. 

I am praying that we will hear some good news by Christmas, I'm scared to get too excited incase it doesn't happen, but it would be the best christmas present for not only me and for the kids. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Thanks once again 





girlaussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of our friend's wife is from Samoa & she is a wonderful person I have ever met  I am hoping to see her next month
> 
> Usually medicals are uploaded in 2-7 days by Panel Physicians, if your CO hasn't received it then nothing to worry she will do the follow up as it may be in their system. Yeah you must have sent her some Original docs as evidence so CO wants to resend after your file has been assessed. So most likely your husband will get visa soon & you all will have a great Christmas together.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## 496402-dron

Many congratulations for visa grant.


----------



## AHCwakeup

dron said:


> Many congratulations for visa grant.


Thanks Dron, appreciate the wishes  lane:


----------



## AHCwakeup

Guys just a word of advice for online applicants.... Upload as many documents as you can, don't hold yourself back. Secondly, upload a notarized copy of your PCC. Realized one thing today if your application is decision ready, the grant will come within 24 hours.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

AHCwakeup said:


> Guys just a word of advice for online applicants.... Upload as many documents as you can, don't hold yourself back. Secondly, upload a notarized copy of your PCC. Realized one thing today if your application is decision ready, the grant will come within 24 hours.



CONGRATS!! And thanks for the advice! So generous of you when you are celebrating. Excellent news!


----------



## Aby1

Congrats for visa grant..


----------



## girlaussie

Hi Gauisa10

Yeah this 1st para is really funny, I thought the same initially but later found her very nice & kind. No, she is settled here longtime ago & her husband is an Australian so no visa problem.

Well PCC are valid for one year so hopefully your CO won't ask for it again.

Yeah don't set too high expectations, but really pray & hope that he gets his grant real soon.

Girl Aussie




Gauisa10 said:


> Hi Girlaussie,
> 
> Thanks for replying back. I really appreciate it. Did your friends wife also apply for a visa? Samoans tend to be the most friendliest people, even though sometimes our facials say otherwise lolz (hahaha being biast or what?! lolz)
> 
> You've given me hope now. She hasn't asked for a police check, but he did do one before we lodged his application, and it was held at the Aus Embassy so hopefully they had sent it off with his application. Yeh i gave her a lot of original docs in regards to evidence of our relationship which includes, wedding pics, wedding dvd, other photo's of us together etc..
> 
> I am praying that we will hear some good news by Christmas, I'm scared to get too excited incase it doesn't happen, but it would be the best christmas present for not only me and for the kids. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks once again


----------



## AHCwakeup

Thanks Aby1 and Sonakshi for the wishes... Really appreciate them 

Good luck


----------



## DOL21042014

*congrats very much*

congratulations :cheer2::flypig:


AHCwakeup said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to share the good news, got wife's visa approved today. Co called to check few details and after 5 mins visa was granted.
> Thanks everyone for providing valuable information, and special thanks to becky for being there for everyone in there joyous ride.
> God bless all and wish everyone be with there loved ones real soon
> DOL 31st Jan
> Mode: Online
> Visa granted 11/11/2014.


----------



## aussi14

Hi guys
Can anyone pls send me the link of SS spreadsheet and case officers list 

Regards 
Aussi14


----------



## ashy10

Hi Aussi14, U got visa or call from CO ??



aussi14 said:


> Hi guys
> Can anyone pls send me the link of SS spreadsheet and case officers list
> 
> Regards
> Aussi14


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

aussi14 said:


> Hi guys
> Can anyone pls send me the link of SS spreadsheet and case officers list
> 
> Regards
> Aussi14



My cut and paste to include it never works, but I noted it down ages ago as on page 2774 so just head back there for the links 

I hope you have good news .... :gossip:


----------



## prad_86

Sam007 said:


> Hi Prad_86,
> 
> Had you submitted 'Marriage Certificate' along with your initial application?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sam007


Yes I submitted all required documents including marriage certificate, Indian PCC, US PCC, wedding invitations and wedding photos. Still they asked for more photos. They did not ask for expired PCC and Medicals which are expired in mid week of october. I took them for my husbands PR last year.


----------



## Sam007

prad_86 said:


> Yes I submitted all required documents including marriage certificate, Indian PCC, US PCC, wedding invitations and wedding photos. Still they asked for more photos. They did not ask for expired PCC and Medicals which are expired in mid week of october. I took them for my husbands PR last year.


Hi Prad_86,

Thank you for your reply.

Congratulations and good luck to you.


Regards,
Sam007


----------



## madhura

Hi all,

I got a call from my CO yesterday. She seemed courteous and asked me for coloured attested PCC from India and the Netherlands and a translated attested copy of the PCC from Netherlands. I had stayed in the Netherlands for a year. In case you have PCCs issued from another country, ensure you have a translated attested copy to avoid delays. I am working on submitting the docs by the EOD. She said she will take a decision after my submission through the immiaccount.
DOL:27/01/2014 online


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

madhura said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a call from my CO yesterday. She seemed courteous and asked me for coloured attested PCC from India and the Netherlands and a translated attested copy of the PCC from Netherlands. I had stayed in the Netherlands for a year. In case you have PCCs issued from another country, ensure you have a translated attested copy to avoid delays. I am working on submitting the docs by the EOD. She said she will take a decision after my submission through the immiaccount.
> DOL:27/01/2014 online


WOW they are just seemingly flying through and seem to be skipping the passing on to seniors for the decision, maybe in an effort to get them caught up

Well done and hope positive news asap ... and thanks for the continued reminder to get the notarised copy of PCC. I have sent my partner off to do it so we can have it included before CO assigned.

Cheers eace:


----------



## Aby1

Hi friends.. I got my visa granted 11 th November. I have no words to explain my happiness. Thanks a lot for the support and guidance. Thank you so much Becky.. You were so amazing.. Thanks again for the time you spent to reply my questions. You know when i called AHC they told me CO is allocated for my file on 4 th November and I was waiting for the call from the CO. But yesterday at 9 pm I received a mail that the visa is granted. In fact I haven't received a call or mail from CO before the grant. When I saw the mail I was super excited. Because I was waiting for a call from CO but without any further enquiries they granted me the visa.


----------



## Aby1

Can anyone tell me to which address I need to send a reply mail to my CO .


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Aby1 said:


> Hi friends.. I got my visa granted 11 th November. I have no words to explain my happiness. Thanks a lot for the support and guidance. Thank you so much Becky.. You were so amazing.. Thanks again for the time you spent to reply my questions. You know when i called AHC they told me CO is allocated for my file on 4 th November and I was waiting for the call from the CO. But yesterday at 9 pm I received a mail that the visa is granted. In fact I haven't received a call or mail from CO before the grant. When I saw the mail I was super excited. Because I was waiting for a call from CO but without any further enquiries they granted me the visa.





eace: eace: eace: eace: eace: eace: eace: eace:

BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!! SUPERB news!!!! Well done :humble:

Am so pleased for you and super impressed with AHC speeding through the pile like they are.

And so grateful for your update and help too ... It keeps us all enthused.

Best wishes to you for the new life. :drum:


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!*



ShilpaHK said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> We applied for Visitor visa yesterday as I told you...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shilpa


Hey Shilpa,

Thank you for the update  Wish you all the very best, I hope you can celebrate the holidays with your partner 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ShilpaHK

madhura said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a call from my CO yesterday. She seemed courteous and asked me for coloured attested PCC from India and the Netherlands and a translated attested copy of the PCC from Netherlands. I had stayed in the Netherlands for a year. In case you have PCCs issued from another country, ensure you have a translated attested copy to avoid delays. I am working on submitting the docs by the EOD. She said she will take a decision after my submission through the immiaccount.
> DOL:27/01/2014 online




Hi Madhura..

When you said coloured attested PCC , is it coloured original and attested colored as well?

As we have taken a B&W copy of original and submitted a colored scan after attestion (Finally the attestion will be color on whole)..

Will that do??

Thanks for your information...

Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## ShilpaHK

Becky26 said:


> Hey Shilpa,
> 
> Thank you for the update  Wish you all the very best, I hope you can celebrate the holidays with your partner
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thank you Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!!*



prad_86 said:


> Hi everyone!! My visa has been granted today morning!!! I just sent the requested photos around 10:30 in the morning and received the grant email at 11:48.
> 
> I wish everyone to get it as soon as possible.
> 
> DOL : Feb 18


*Many Many Congratulations prad!!!!!!!! That was processed really quick by your case officer, good on her 
:drum::drum::drum::drum: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Austalia  Thank you for sharing the good news with us 
I hope she has a fun and safe flight to Australia 
GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!!*



AHCwakeup said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to share the good news, got wife's visa approved today. Co called to check few details and after 5 mins visa was granted.
> Thanks everyone for providing valuable information, and special thanks to becky for being there for everyone in there joyous ride.
> God bless all and wish everyone be with there loved ones real soon
> DOL 31st Jan
> Mode: Online
> Visa granted 11/11/2014.


*Many Many Congratulations AHCwakeup!!!!!!!! 
:drum::drum::drum::drum: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Austalia  Thank you for sharing the good news with us 
My pleasure! Happy to be of help to you all 

Can you please fill the SS update form with your case officer details so I can add them to the main SS for the assistance of our members, the link to the form is my signature below. Thanks for your time 

I hope your partner has a fun and safe flight to Australia 
GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Aby1

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> eace: eace: eace: eace: eace: eace: eace: eace:
> 
> BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!! SUPERB news!!!! Well done :humble:
> 
> Am so pleased for you and super impressed with AHC speeding through the pile like they are.
> 
> And so grateful for your update and help too ... It keeps us all enthused.
> 
> Best wishes to you for the new life. :drum:


Thank you sonashi..


----------



## Becky26

aussi14 said:


> Hi guys
> Can anyone pls send me the link of SS spreadsheet and case officers list
> 
> Regards
> Aussi14


Below is the link to the case officer's list:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

Here is the link to the SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!!*



Aby1 said:


> Hi friends.. I got my visa granted 11 th November. I have no words to explain my happiness. Thanks a lot for the support and guidance. Thank you so much Becky.. You were so amazing.. Thanks again for the time you spent to reply my questions. You know when i called AHC they told me CO is allocated for my file on 4 th November and I was waiting for the call from the CO. But yesterday at 9 pm I received a mail that the visa is granted. In fact I haven't received a call or mail from CO before the grant. When I saw the mail I was super excited. Because I was waiting for a call from CO but without any further enquiries they granted me the visa.


*Many Many Congratulations Aby!!!!!!!! So great to see AHC working again 
:drum::drum::drum::drum: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Austalia  Thank you for sharing the good news with us 

I hope your partner has a fun and safe flight to Australia 
GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## ashwinn

Guess what?? Just got the golden email!!!!
Recieved email early this afternoon from case officer requesting pcc. this was the first time i evee heard about the case officer since dol totally random so suprised lol emailed back in 5 minutes and within the hour got the grant email. no phone calls to applicant or sponsor!!!

Our DOL: Feb 14th 2014

Feb applicants is NOW!!!


----------



## 496402-dron

Many congratulations for visa grant ashwin


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

ashwinn said:


> Guess what?? Just got the golden email!!!!
> Recieved email early this afternoon from case officer requesting pcc. this was the first time i evee heard about the case officer since dol totally random so suprised lol emailed back in 5 minutes and within the hour got the grant email. no phone calls to applicant or sponsor!!!
> 
> Our DOL: Feb 14th 2014
> 
> Feb applicants is NOW!!!



Oh My Word! They are REALLY getting speedy now! 

CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!!!

:whoo::lalala::eek2:


----------



## Sushy

*Congratulation to All... It feels good to see those who got their Visa.

1)	Hope they speed up the process as Sep/Oct didn't go well... 
2)	Hope they understand that, it causes lots of mental strain/ depression for each and every applicant to wait this long. Don't know about others, but for me it is still an extremely painful journey. 9 months wait is killing my spirit.
3)	Hope they realise that, Spouse Visa is not a gag and show some concern towards the Applicants waiting each day.
4)	Hope they decrease the time frame, which is next to impossible I know. *


----------



## Sushy

*No June 2014 Applicants here??*


----------



## DOL21042014

congrats ashwin


----------



## Dazzy

Congrats to all.... Jst waiting eagerly for my day... 

Regards
Dazzy


----------



## studkabir

Congrats everyone who got their visa.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!!*



ashwinn said:


> Guess what?? Just got the golden email!!!!
> Recieved email early this afternoon from case officer requesting pcc. this was the first time i evee heard about the case officer since dol totally random so suprised lol emailed back in 5 minutes and within the hour got the grant email. no phone calls to applicant or sponsor!!!
> 
> Our DOL: Feb 14th 2014
> 
> Feb applicants is NOW!!!


*Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!! :clap2::clap2:
Many Many Congratulations ashwinn!!!!!!!! This is so exciting!!! February applicants, better start packing 
:drum::drum::drum::drum: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Austalia  Thank you for sharing the good news with us 

Can you please fill the SS Update Form with your case officer's details. The link to the form is in my signature. Thanks for your time.
I hope you have a fun and safe flight to Australia 
GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## DOL20140124

Hi all, received my Chinese PCC yesterday and sent it by email to my CO. Hoping for a quick grant..


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

DOL20140124 said:


> Hi all, received my Chinese PCC yesterday and sent it by email to my CO. Hoping for a quick grant..


Can you hear that noise? :cheer2: That is everyone here cheering you on for a quick grant too :fingerscrossed:

Look forward to your update.


----------



## DOL20140124

Hi sonakshi, thanks for your quick reply. I waited for a month for my Chinese PCC.. CO assigned on 14 Oct.. So hopefully she has all she needs cuz she hasn't asked me for anything else since.


----------



## jananilokesh

Hi all,

Can anyone say how to contact case officer if we want to talk to them directly. Email conversations are getting extremely delayed or no responses from them. Please advise.

Thanks,

Janani


----------



## madhura

Hi all,

I got my Visa grant notification this morning !! My CO had asked for translated and attested colored PCCs on Nov 11th. I was only able to find an authorised translator the next day. My CO was very courteous and made a quick call to check why I could not upload the doc. I was able to get the document and upload it last evening. I got my Visa grant today.

Thank you all for your support and the time you spend to help out each other. I wish everyone good luck and super fast Visa grants!!
Cheers!


----------



## madhura

jananilokesh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone say how to contact case officer if we want to talk to them directly. Email conversations are getting extremely delayed or no responses from them. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Janani


Hi Janani,

As far as I know, you can call the AHC and ask them to connect you to the CO. In case the CO has already contacted you and need clarifications, the call operators might just put you through to the CO. if not, you need to know the extension number of your CO to call them directly.
You can try dialling 011 4139 9900, press 1 and enter the extension number of your CO to get in touch.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

:cheer2:


madhura said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my Visa grant notification this morning !! My CO had asked for translated and attested colored PCCs on Nov 11th. I was only able to find an authorised translator the next day. My CO was very courteous and made a quick call to check why I could not upload the doc. I was able to get the document and upload it last evening. I got my Visa grant today.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and the time you spend to help out each other. I wish everyone good luck and super fast Visa grants!!
> Cheers!


:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: 
Yahooooooooooooooooooooooo

Well done and congrats!

:cheer2:


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

My pom pom bearing arms are getting tired from celebrating all these visas ... and I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## jananilokesh

Thanks for the info Madhura. I don't know the extension code. Does anybody know extension code of Monika Bidani.


----------



## DOL20140124

Hi all happy to inform you all that I just got my visa grant few mins ago... It was pretty fast. She had asked for Chinese PCC on 14 Oct, which I provided on 12 Nov, and today morning 13nov, got a call from my CO, she talked to me briefly about my relationship and asked my wife to call her. After an hour, got the golden mail..

Thanks all for your support.


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations madhura and Dol for visa grant.


----------



## Rojina

DOL20140124 said:


> Hi all happy to inform you all that I just got my visa grant few mins ago... It was pretty fast. She had asked for Chinese PCC on 14 Oct, which I provided on 12 Nov, and today morning 13nov, got a call from my CO, she talked to me briefly about my relationship and asked my wife to call her. After an hour, got the golden mail..
> 
> Thanks all for your support.



Congratulations


----------



## Aby1

Becky26 said:


> Below is the link to the case officer's list:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> 
> Here is the link to the SS:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thank you Becky.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

DOL20140124 said:


> Hi all happy to inform you all that I just got my visa grant few mins ago... It was pretty fast. She had asked for Chinese PCC on 14 Oct, which I provided on 12 Nov, and today morning 13nov, got a call from my CO, she talked to me briefly about my relationship and asked my wife to call her. After an hour, got the golden mail..
> 
> Thanks all for your support.


:cheer2: LeGENDARY :cheer2:


----------



## ashy10

Hi Online Applicants Feb, Any update ?? Please keep posted if you get call or mail from CO..

DOL : Feb 10th 2014 Online


----------



## ShilpaHK

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I enquired with AHC and immigration in Australia and they say that i cannot utilise my tourist visa like this. So they say if i hav decided to exit the country i should go to India and return to Australia instead of some other country.
> 
> Anyone who is in tourist visa with 3 months stay please give ur views and ideas
> 
> Thanks
> Arvi_krish


Hi Arvi_Krish...

I think when we apply for visitor visa, there will a section where they ask if we want to visit any other country in between...

If we tick no , the visa they grant may not allow visiting any other countries ...

If it is Yes, then it is Ok I suppose...

I assume that you must have ticked it No...

This must have been the scenario...

Seniors, please correct if I am wrong...



Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## agathi

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I enquired with AHC and immigration in Australia and they say that i cannot utilise my tourist visa like this. So they say if i hav decided to exit the country i should go to India and return to Australia instead of some other country.
> 
> Anyone who is in tourist visa with 3 months stay please give ur views and ideas
> 
> Thanks
> Arvi_krish


False news I went to bali and came back if yours is valid for one year any country should be fine not just india that dont make sense


----------



## Hr2211

*CO Assigned*

Hi all, 

I received email from case officer yesterday. As my case officer advised that all he want is indian PCC. He advised to provide colour copy of notorised PCC document. 

Wish to get visa soon.

So happy to hear from case officer. 

Regards,
Hiral:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hr2211

Hi Becky & sonakshi, 

Please update spreadsheet with new details. Case officer assigned 13/11/2014

DOL: 19/02/2014 paper application.

Thanks,
Regards,
Hiral


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Hr2211 said:


> Hi Becky & sonakshi,
> 
> Please update spreadsheet with new details. Case officer assigned 13/11/2014
> 
> DOL: 19/02/2014 paper application.
> 
> Thanks,
> Regards,
> Hiral



Unfortunately I don't have access to update but ... CONGRATS because I am sure there is good news coming your way so soon

Thanks for sharing ... I am an online DOL 27/2/14 lodger myself so I know if a while yet but all this is definite hope. Now if only I could encourage my partner to get that notarised copy of PCC quickly so we have it for case worker if/when they ask (they have the PCC colour scan upload when they get to us but obviously we need this too because everyone is being asked)

:juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


----------



## tejinder kaur

Hello everyone, 
Just got a email from my case officer. 
She said,
Hi Tejinder, I'm working on your file actively and I'll inform you with an update until next week. 
Thanks
********* 
Hopefully the good news is on the way now.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

tejinder kaur said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just got a email from my case officer.
> She said,
> Hi Tejinder, I'm working on your file actively and I'll inform you with an update until next week.
> Thanks
> *********
> Hopefully the good news is on the way now.


Howdy .... yes definitely wish you good news sooner

What is your DOL? Paper or online? :bolt:


----------



## tejinder kaur

My DOL is 27th september 2013.


----------



## aussi14

Hi guys 
Received golden email ... 

DOL : 29th jan 2014
Online
Visa granted : 14 nov 2014 

All the best to the rest. 

Regards 
Aussi14


----------



## DOL21042014

Congrts aussi


----------



## Becky26

jananilokesh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone say how to contact case officer if we want to talk to them directly. Email conversations are getting extremely delayed or no responses from them. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Janani


Hey Janani,

Unfortunately the case officers don't usually provide their direct phone numbers to the applicants. But if you call AHC's phone, they can tranfer your call to your case officer. Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!!*



madhura said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my Visa grant notification this morning !! My CO had asked for translated and attested colored PCCs on Nov 11th. I was only able to find an authorised translator the next day. My CO was very courteous and made a quick call to check why I could not upload the doc. I was able to get the document and upload it last evening. I got my Visa grant today.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and the time you spend to help out each other. I wish everyone good luck and super fast Visa grants!!
> Cheers!


*Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!! AHC is doing a great job clearing the overdued backlog. :clap2::clap2:
Many Many Congratulations madhura!!!!!!!! 
:drum::drum::drum::drum: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Austalia  Thank you for sharing the good news with us 

I hope you have a fun and safe flight to Australia 
GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!!*



DOL20140124 said:


> Hi all happy to inform you all that I just got my visa grant few mins ago... It was pretty fast. She had asked for Chinese PCC on 14 Oct, which I provided on 12 Nov, and today morning 13nov, got a call from my CO, she talked to me briefly about my relationship and asked my wife to call her. After an hour, got the golden mail..
> 
> Thanks all for your support.


*OH MY GOD!!!! Another one!!! :clap2::clap2:
Many Many Congratulations DOL20140124!!!!!!!! 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Austalia  Thank you for sharing the good news with us 

I hope you have a fun and safe flight to Australia 
GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I enquired with AHC and immigration in Australia and they say that i cannot utilise my tourist visa like this. So they say if i hav decided to exit the country i should go to India and return to Australia instead of some other country.
> 
> Anyone who is in tourist visa with 3 months stay please give ur views and ideas
> 
> Thanks
> Arvi_krish


That's what confuses many people and shouldn't be happening at the airports, because there is no such condition on your visitor visa that the holder MUST travel from and to their country of residence in order to re-enter Australia to utilise the remaining time on their visa.

Many people just travel to Bali, Fiji or New Zealand and re-enter Australia without any issues as you are satisfying the condition of 3 months stay at a time and exited the country when that 3 months was up.
From what you're telling us, it sounds more like harrasment to me. 
Be careful to depart Australia before the visitor visa expires and if you still have time left on it then, just go back to India and travel from there just to be safe.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!*



Hr2211 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received email from case officer yesterday. As my case officer advised that all he want is indian PCC. He advised to provide colour copy of notorised PCC document.
> 
> Wish to get visa soon.
> 
> So happy to hear from case officer.
> 
> Regards,
> Hiral:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congratulations on the case officer allocation :cheer2:
Thanks for sharing the progress of your application with us. I have updated your application details in the main SS.

Can you also please fill the SS update form with your case officer's details, the link to the form is in my signature.



Hr2211 said:


> Hi Becky & sonakshi,
> 
> Please update spreadsheet with new details. Case officer assigned 13/11/2014
> 
> DOL: 19/02/2014 paper application.
> 
> Thanks,
> Regards,
> Hiral


Sorry for not being able to update the SS everyday, been very busy this weekend as I was working for the G20 event, that's why I haven't been able to come online for a few days. 

I have requested the owner of the SS to allow access to Sonakshi but he hasn't responded to my request/email and I don't know how to get hold of him. So please bear with me until I figure out a solution to this issue that is causing you all problems.
Hope you understand my situation. Good Luck and thanks for your patience.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!!*



tejinder kaur said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just got a email from my case officer.
> She said,
> Hi Tejinder, I'm working on your file actively and I'll inform you with an update until next week.
> Thanks
> *********
> Hopefully the good news is on the way now.


Hey tejinder,

Thanks for updating us and I really hope you DO get your visa very soon, you deserve it!! Hang in there and keep praying, hope the coming week brings happy news for you and your partner.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!!*



aussi14 said:


> Hi guys
> Received golden email ...
> 
> DOL : 29th jan 2014
> Online
> Visa granted : 14 nov 2014
> 
> All the best to the rest.
> 
> Regards
> Aussi14


*Many Many Congratulations Aussie14!!!!!!! 
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Wish you and your partner a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead together in Australia.

Hope you have a safe and fun flight to Australia!! Thanks for sharing such a happy news with us. GOD bless you!
Have a wonderful weekend!!! It's party time!!! arty:arty:arty:arty:

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## DOL21042014

hi becky... even prad_86 got visa, so update tat too


----------



## Becky26

DOL21042014 said:


> hi becky... even prad_86 got visa, so update tat too


Oh that's great!!! Thanks for letting me know, what is their date of grant? 
Thanks again for your help


----------



## Becky26

Congratulations to Shilpa on getting their visitor visa approved  
Now you can celebrate Christmas and New Years together  Thanks for updating us 
Good Luck for the partner visa.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hr2211

*Hi*

Hi Heena1234, 

I haven't provide PCC before. So that's why he is asking this time..
Wish you also receive email soon.... 

Regards, 
Hiral 



heena1234 said:


> hiii..
> hv u provided the PCC along with ur paper application???
> or its again asked from u??


----------



## Hr2211

*Hi*

Thanks Becky! 

I updated in SS.. 

Thanks again..

Hiral...


Becky26 said:


> Congratulations on the case officer allocation :cheer2:
> Thanks for sharing the progress of your application with us. I have updated your application details in the main SS.
> 
> Can you also please fill the SS update form with your case officer's details, the link to the form is in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for not being able to update the SS everyday, been very busy this weekend as I was working for the G20 event, that's why I haven't been able to come online for a few days.
> 
> I have requested the owner of the SS to allow access to Sonakshi but he hasn't responded to my request/email and I don't know how to get hold of him. So please bear with me until I figure out a solution to this issue that is causing you all problems.
> Hope you understand my situation. Good Luck and thanks for your patience.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## DOL21042014

hey becky,
prad_86 date of visa grant 11 nov 2014
aussi14 date of visa grant 14 nov 2014


----------



## DOL20140124

My visa grant date 13 Nov 2014. Pls update this too.


----------



## robsain

Hi 
I have applied for 309 partner visa from india on 13-02-2014. I havn't heard anything from the immigration department.
Can you please tell me how long its going to take to get my visa?
Thanks


----------



## bhupen008

Hi All,

I recently got my visa under skilled 190 visa subclass. I did a mistake and did not apply 
So, it is possible for my gorlfriend to apply for the 309 visa now when I am still not in Australia? Or Do i need to be Australia for her to apply for the visa?

Please let me know as I could not find it in the immi site.

Many thanks in advance 

Regards and thanks,
Bhupe


----------



## GinjaNINJA

common buddy spend some time going through the link. I'm doing nothing unusual copy paste is what i've done.
QUOTE :
To be a sponsor you must:

be an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen
be married, be in a de facto relationship with your partner, or intend to marry before the visa is decided
be older than 18 years of age.
If you are married and younger than 18 years of age, a parent or guardian must be the sponsor. That parent or guardian must be an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident or an eligible New Zealand citizen.

*Australian permanent residents or eligible New Zealand citizens are expected to be living in Australia*. Eligible New Zealand citizens might need to have a health examination or character check. We will tell you if you need these checks........."

Way too many technicalities to prove defacto relationship like joint rent contarcts, joint bank accounts, joint bills etc etc (all atleast for a period of min 1 year)


----------



## bhupen008

I know all these stuff and have gone through this )). I know it is annoying to always answer the questions but what i am asking is really genuine doubt for which i could not 
Find anything anywhere.

I am only asking if she can apply when i am still in Belgium ( i.e: not in Australia) . I have gone through all these things )))) ... Believe me )))


----------



## girlaussie

As a Sponsor you have to meet the 'Usual Resident' requirement which means you live & work in Australia, she can only apply if you provide some genuine intention/plan of your move to Australia like travel ticket, job offer letter etc. 

Hope this helps, good luck!

Girl Aussie



bhupen008 said:


> I know all these stuff and have gone through this )). I know it is annoying to always answer the questions but what i am asking is really genuine doubt for which i could not
> Find anything anywhere.
> 
> I am only asking if she can apply when i am still in Belgium ( i.e: not in Australia) . I have gone through all these things )))) ... Believe me )))


----------



## _shel

bhupen008 said:


> I know all these stuff and have gone through this )). I know it is annoying to always answer the questions but what i am asking is really genuine doubt for which i could not
> Find anything anywhere.
> 
> I am only asking if she can apply when i am still in Belgium ( i.e: not in Australia) . I have gone through all these things )))) ... Believe me )))


 No she cant and stop spamming the same question


----------



## shankey1986

Hello everyone... myself Shankey, currently residing in Brisbane Australia. I am a permanent resident of Australia and have applied for Partner Visa 309 Online on 31st March 2014. My wife is in India. She is the applicant.
I was hoping to get some sort of information about the timelines and just to find a place in the huge list of applicants just to get an idea of whats happening and when can I see something different in my immiaccount. Please provide as much as Info possible since we all know any information is a relief.
DOL: 31/3/2014 online (No Agent)
Medicals: Submitted in April.
PCC: Submitted in April.
Case officer: -

This application process is all the more frustrating since there is no way to even have a glimpse of whats happening with the application made.
Thank you


----------



## agathi

shankey1986 said:


> Hello everyone... myself Shankey, currently residing in Brisbane Australia. I am a permanent resident of Australia and have applied for Partner Visa 309 Online on 31st March 2014. My wife is in India. She is the applicant.
> I was hoping to get some sort of information about the timelines and just to find a place in the huge list of applicants just to get an idea of whats happening and when can I see something different in my immiaccount. Please provide as much as Info possible since we all know any information is a relief.
> DOL: 31/3/2014 online (No Agent)
> Medicals: Submitted in April.
> PCC: Submitted in April.
> Case officer: -
> 
> This application process is all the more frustrating since there is no way to even have a glimpse of whats happening with the application made.
> Thank you


 check the link shanky


----------



## agathi

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


----------



## kai7918

Hi all,

I have a quick question regarding the transition from the provisional to permanent visa.

On immi's website it states that the department sends our a letter asking *you to provide more information*

Does anyone know what type of information are they referring to. Could someone please provide a rough checklist for the documents required for getting the permanent visa.

Thanks


----------



## GreyCloud

Dear All 
Just FYI on Visa class 309
Got visa today for me wife (ie.11th Nov 2014)
DOL 10th Feb 2014(New Delhi)
Medicals 5th April 2014
Got the call today and 10 min later visa in email.
No additional documents requested by case officer *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*
Thank you all and good luck


----------



## heena1234

GreyCloud said:


> Dear All
> Just FYI on Visa class 309
> Got visa today for me wife (ie.11th Nov 2014)
> DOL 10th Feb 2014(New Delhi)
> Medicals 5th April 2014
> Got the call today and 10 min later visa in email.
> No additional documents requested by case officer
> Thank you all and good luck


hiii....
congrats.... good to see AHC working...


----------



## girlaussie

Check these links below, Partner Visa Calculator/Check list:

Partner (Permanent) Calculator

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/info-permanent-partner-visa.pdf

Hope this helps,

Girl Aussie



kai7918 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a quick question regarding the transition from the provisional to permanent visa.
> 
> On immi's website it states that the department sends our a letter asking *you to provide more information*
> 
> Does anyone know what type of information are they referring to. Could someone please provide a rough checklist for the documents required for getting the permanent visa.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## SumitSingh

Hi all,

Has anyone got assigned *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*as their CO?
I am confused since my wife has got a mail from AHC saying her CO *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*
while I cannot even find this name on SS. (Probably we might need to add this name)

DOL - 27th Jan 2014 (Online).
CO Allocated - 6th Nov 2014

Regards,
Sumit.


----------



## _shel

Remember members shouldn't be posting the personal details of themselves or others on the forum. 

That includes case officers names.


----------



## SumitSingh

Hi _shel,

Thanks for reminding the rule, I would not say that I was not aware of it.
But I could not think of any other way. Can you please add the name in the CO list?
So that I can refer to initials at least.

Thanks in advance,
Sumit.


----------



## Bluee

Hello All,

Any news today??? 

Feb last week applicants.. Any CO assignations???

Please share the news.. 

Waiting to hear..

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## ashy10

Hi ,

Online Applicants Feb, any update?? 


DOL : Feb 10th 2014 Online


----------



## ashy10

*Online Feb*

My DOL Feb 10th 2014 Online. Not received any mail/call from CO however got reply from AHC that case officer assigned to my application  Hope I will get visa in 1-2 weeks :fingerscrossed:



Bluee said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Any news today???
> 
> Feb last week applicants.. Any CO assignations???
> 
> Please share the news..
> 
> Waiting to hear..
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


----------



## Bluee

Waw Ashy.. Good to know that co is assigned..

Hope you get the visa soon

Good luck..

My DOL : 1 mar 14

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## DOL21042014

hello everyone,
keep updating your status. especially february applicants... !!!


----------



## MeeP

Hey Guys,

I need an advice.We applied for a partner visa on 9 jan 2014, CO allocated on 29 sept 2014 .But CO has not contacted us yet even after 1.5months. I am getting reply from AHC that CO is on medical leave & will be back on Monday.. 2-3 Mondays passed and i am getting the same reply when i rang them.Can i ask the operator to give the call to some one responsible and ask for a CO change??
pls..pls ..advice...


thanks


----------



## DOL21042014

hello shilpa, i am an april applicant so have not got co yet


----------



## ShilpaHK

DOL21042014 said:


> hello shilpa, i am an april applicant so have not got co yet


Oh Ok , thanks


----------



## Doggester

Hi Meep,
If you don't mind, can I ask if your case had any complications???? I want to understand if they intentionally take longer for complex cases.

Hey Sonakshi nd Dazzy, any update from you guysss???

DOL: 20 March 2014, online.
New to forum but have been following for sometime now. Wish all d luck to applicants.

Douggy


----------



## Dazzy

Hi all,

I got my visa today.
Thank u all for ur support nd advice. 
All the best to u all ....god bless u .

Regards
Neha


----------



## tejinder kaur

Hey Shilpa,
I have same CO as you No. 21. But I don't have her contact number. 
Whenever I call AHC. I always ask opretor tht I want to talk with my case officer & they always connect my call to CO directly. I have her email address. If u have then u may send her email. 
Thanks


----------



## Bluee

Hey Shilpa,

Is the CO allocated for your case??

Regards
Bluee


----------



## Doggester

*congratss*



Dazzy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my visa today.
> Thank u all for ur support nd advice.
> All the best to u all ....god bless u .
> 
> Regards
> Neha


Hey Neha,
Big congratss...):cheer2::cheer2:


Douggy


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant


----------



## Bluee

Great news Neha..

So happy for you..

Congrats and safe journey..

Thanks for updating..

Regards 
Blues


----------



## DOL21042014

Dazzy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my visa today.
> Thank u all for ur support nd advice.
> All the best to u all ....god bless u .
> 
> Regards
> Neha


awesome news,,, congratulations


----------



## netgnus

Congratulation Dazzy lane:lane:lane:


----------



## siddharth2907

Hi Guys

We received an email from DIBP in regards to supply a Notarized PCC scan copy. 

I am not sure but I think it is case officer allocation (Seniors your thoughts?)

I am now worried because, Regional passport office has asked my wife to re-issue passport because my name is not endorsed on her spouse. Does that mean that she would get a different passport number. If yes, do we have to notify DIBP or will it lengthen the process of visa grant

Thanks heaps in advance


----------



## Doggester

Hey Siddharth,
From the look of it, it does seem that you have now been allocated a case officer. Becky also had a similar problem and she got her passport re-issued wid her husband name on it on being asked by Regional Passport Office. She then got the PCC done and gave it to DIBP. Two weeks from that she got her visa granted.
I gave u summary of her case, for more queries i think Becky would b the best person to answer.
Also, i would suggest you to keep your case officer updated on the progress of PCC from your side.

Didn't you provide PCC along wid application???

Thanks
Douggy


----------



## 496402-dron

siddharth2907 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> We received an email from DIBP in regards to supply a Notarized PCC scan copy.
> 
> I am not sure but I think it is case officer allocation (Seniors your thoughts?)
> 
> I am now worried because, Regional passport office has asked my wife to re-issue passport because my name is not endorsed on her spouse. Does that mean that she would get a different passport number. If yes, do we have to notify DIBP or will it lengthen the process of visa grant
> 
> Thanks heaps in advance



If RPO has advised you so then you shouldn't wait anymore.
just take online appointment today itself.
becky had same problem.
Inform yr case officer about reissued if passport and possible delay for issuing PCC.
reissue of passport may take 3 to 5 weeks.
So make it fast.


----------



## Becky26

Hr2211 said:


> Thanks Becky!
> 
> I updated in SS..
> 
> Thanks again..
> 
> Hiral...


Apologies about the late reply. I have updated your details in the main SS now 
Seems like AHC has a new case officer 
Good Luck, hope the good news comes soon for you.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

DOL21042014 said:


> hey becky,
> prad_86 date of visa grant 11 nov 2014
> aussi14 date of visa grant 14 nov 2014


Thanks DOL21042014, sorry I haven't been online for a few days.
I have added the above mentioned information to the main SS.
Have a good week!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

DOL20140124 said:


> My visa grant date 13 Nov 2014. Pls update this too.


I updated it last time I was online


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



robsain said:


> Hi
> I have applied for 309 partner visa from india on 13-02-2014. I havn't heard anything from the immigration department.
> Can you please tell me how long its going to take to get my visa?
> Thanks


Hey robsain,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per AHC New Delhi website case officer allocation is taking 35-36 weeks since DOL. Below is the link from the AHC website:-
CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission
But if you have a look at the SS, you'll find that the current trends say something different. As per the SS, the case officer allocation is taking between 37-40 weeks since DOL.

Once the case officer is allocated (if there are no complications) processing happens fairly quickly. You can see the trends in the SS. 
Many applications have been approved on the same day a case officer was allocated to them and/or as soon as the requested additional documents were sent to the case officer.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

bhupen008 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently got my visa under skilled 190 visa subclass. I did a mistake and did not apply
> So, it is possible for my gorlfriend to apply for the 309 visa now when I am still not in Australia? Or Do i need to be Australia for her to apply for the visa?
> 
> Please let me know as I could not find it in the immi site.
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> Regards and thanks,
> Bhupe


Have a read of the Partner Migration Booklet available on DIBP's website and I'm sure that should be able to provide you most of the information you'll need to know before you apply for your partner's visa to migrate to Australia.
It even explains how one needs to prepare their application.

Still if you have any queries please do ask us, our best friend google should be able to provide you plenty of information on partner visa.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



shankey1986 said:


> Hello everyone... myself Shankey, currently residing in Brisbane Australia. I am a permanent resident of Australia and have applied for Partner Visa 309 Online on 31st March 2014. My wife is in India. She is the applicant.
> I was hoping to get some sort of information about the timelines and just to find a place in the huge list of applicants just to get an idea of whats happening and when can I see something different in my immiaccount. Please provide as much as Info possible since we all know any information is a relief.
> DOL: 31/3/2014 online (No Agent)
> Medicals: Submitted in April.
> PCC: Submitted in April.
> Case officer: -
> 
> This application process is all the more frustrating since there is no way to even have a glimpse of whats happening with the application made.
> Thank you


Hey shankey,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Can you please provide the date when the PCC and medicals were submitted in April, thanks!

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Partner Permanent Visa Document Checklist*



kai7918 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a quick question regarding the transition from the provisional to permanent visa.
> 
> On immi's website it states that the department sends our a letter asking *you to provide more information*
> 
> Does anyone know what type of information are they referring to. Could someone please provide a rough checklist for the documents required for getting the permanent visa.
> 
> Thanks


Below links are available on DIBP's website when you go to the Partner Permanent Calculator:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/info-permanent-partner-visa.pdf
Below is the document checklist:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/checklist.pdf

Along with the above documents you also need to provide supporting documents like you did for the subclass 309; the 4 broad categories of evidence that you'll need to provide: 
• financial aspects;
• the nature of the household;
• social context of the relationship; and
• the nature of your commitment to each other.
to support your application and to prove that you are your partner are still in a genuine and continuing relationship.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



GreyCloud said:


> Dear All
> Just FYI on Visa class 309
> Got visa today for me wife (ie.11th Nov 2014)
> DOL 10th Feb 2014(New Delhi)
> Medicals 5th April 2014
> Got the call today and 10 min later visa in email.
> No additional documents requested by case officer *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*
> Thank you all and good luck


*Many Congratulations on the visa grant!! 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane:
Hope you have a blessed re-union and wonderful life together in Australia.
Thanks for sharing the good news with us.

Have a great week ahead!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

SumitSingh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone got assigned *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*as their CO?
> I am confused since my wife has got a mail from AHC saying her CO *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*
> while I cannot even find this name on SS. (Probably we might need to add this name)
> 
> DOL - 27th Jan 2014 (Online).
> CO Allocated - 6th Nov 2014
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit.


Congratulations on the case officer allocation! :cheer2:
Hope you get the good news soon. Thanks for updating us.
Please find the list of case officers name below:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4

Please fill the SS update form (link to which is mentioned in my signature below) with your case officer details so I can update your information in the main SS. Thanks! 

Please only use the initials or the case officer codes mentioned on the above list. Thanks for your consideration. 
Good Luck! Hope you get the good news soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



ashy10 said:


> My DOL Feb 10th 2014 Online. Not received any mail/call from CO however got reply from AHC that case officer assigned to my application  Hope I will get visa in 1-2 weeks :fingerscrossed:


Congratulations on the case officer allocation ashy!! :cheer2:
I do hope you get the good news sooner than 1 week since many people have gotten their visa approved on the same day their case officer was allocated 

Can you please add your case officer's details by filling the SS update form, link to which is mentioned in my signature below. Thanks! 
Good Luck and thanks for keeping us updated 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

MeeP said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I need an advice.We applied for a partner visa on 9 jan 2014, CO allocated on 29 sept 2014 .But CO has not contacted us yet even after 1.5months. I am getting reply from AHC that CO is on medical leave & will be back on Monday.. 2-3 Mondays passed and i am getting the same reply when i rang them.Can i ask the operator to give the call to some one responsible and ask for a CO change??
> pls..pls ..advice...
> 
> 
> thanks


Hey MeeP,

As annoying as this situation is, I don't think AHC will change your case officer on your request unless obviously she was on maternity leave. Just keep calling them so that they don't slack off with your application. 
I hope your case officer comes back to work soon. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Doggester said:


> Hi Meep,
> If you don't mind, can I ask if your case had any complications???? I want to understand if they intentionally take longer for complex cases.
> 
> Hey Sonakshi nd Dazzy, any update from you guysss???
> 
> DOL: 20 March 2014, online.
> New to forum but have been following for sometime now. Wish all d luck to applicants.
> 
> Douggy


You could title my case as complicated since it took over 16 months for my application to get approved. I had lived in Australia for over 4 years on a student visa and got married in there in 2013 before going to India. My husband is not Indian.
I had to get my passport re-issued to get my husbands name added which took about 2 months. Only after which I could apply for a PCC from my RPO as my first Indian PCC had expired since the PCC(s) are valid for 12 months from the date of issue.

DOL- 22/07/2013
Visa Granted- 16/10/2014
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Dazzy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my visa today.
> Thank u all for ur support nd advice.
> All the best to u all ....god bless u .
> 
> Regards
> Neha


*Many Congratulations Dazzy!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :drum::drum::drum::drum:
Wish you and your partner a blessed re-union and a wonderful life together in Austalia.

Thanks for sharing the good news with us.
Can you please add your case officer's details by filling the SS update form, link is mentioned in my signature below. Thanks! 
Hope you have safe and fun travels. Take Care!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



siddharth2907 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> We received an email from DIBP in regards to supply a Notarized PCC scan copy.
> 
> I am not sure but I think it is case officer allocation (Seniors your thoughts?)
> 
> I am now worried because, Regional passport office has asked my wife to re-issue passport because my name is not endorsed on her spouse. Does that mean that she would get a different passport number. If yes, do we have to notify DIBP or will it lengthen the process of visa grant
> 
> Thanks heaps in advance


Hey Siddharth,

From my experience and seeing your DOL, I'd say your case has been allocated a case officer. Congratulations for that! :cheer2:

Your Query:- I had the exact same issue. My PSK asked me to get my address updated and to get my husband's name added to my passport. Only then they would issue me a PCC. So I had to do what I was told to do. It took me over 2 months to get the PCC (my passport took long) to the case officer. There was no way I could've done anything to make this process go any quicker. So just had to sit back and wait.

If your RPO has requested your partner to get the passport re-issued, she'll have to get it re-issue no matter how long things take. All you'll have to do is email your case officer explaining the situation about the RPO and your case officer will surely understand. Mine did, she told me I could take whatever time that I needed and that she'll wait for me to submit the PCC.

Yes, the re-issued passport will have a new number on it. You will have to fill form 929- Change of address and/or passport details to update the details with AHC with the re-issued passport. Without the form 929 AHC won't update them. I had to do the same. 

In my case- As soon as I received my passport, I went to the PSK the following day (as my PSK allows walk-in applicants for PCC) to apply for it and got it issued within 2 hours. Took that PCC along with a photocopy of the passport (information pages) got them certified at VFS, form 929 along with some additional documents that I wanted to provide and submitted everything there.

Didn't have any issues after that. 
So I'd suggest you get down to getting together the paperwork for passport re-issue ASAP! as the longer you'll wait, the longer the visa will be delayed.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bluee

siddharth2907 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> We received an email from DIBP in regards to supply a Notarized PCC scan copy.
> 
> I am not sure but I think it is case officer allocation (Seniors your thoughts?)
> 
> I am now worried because, Regional passport office has asked my wife to re-issue passport because my name is not endorsed on her spouse. Does that mean that she would get a different passport number. If yes, do we have to notify DIBP or will it lengthen the process of visa grant
> 
> Thanks heaps in advance


hey sid,

please show your marriage cert to RPO and get the new pcc issued with your name in it..
then get the pcc notarized and send it to your co.

Please don't go for reissue of passport now as that will delay your visa by 2 months.

You can officially add your name in your wife's passport when it gets expired and you renew it..

Hope this helps..

Ahc just need a pcc with your name in it rather than your spouse parent name like d/o..

Good luck to you..

Regards
Bluee


----------



## Doggester

Becky26 said:


> You could title my case as complicated since it took over 16 months for my application to get approved. I had lived in Australia for over 4 years on a student visa and got married in there in 2013 before going to India. My husband is not Indian.
> I had to get my passport re-issued to get my husbands name added which took about 2 months. Only after which I could apply for a PCC from my RPO as my first Indian PCC had expired since the PCC(s) are valid for 12 months from the date of issue.
> 
> DOL- 22/07/2013
> Visa Granted- 16/10/2014
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,
I donot know how to send private msg so posting here.
Thankyou for the post and 16 months for visa grant that must have required lot of patience. Hats off to you.
My partner too had a complicated visa history in Australia and now he applied for 309 on 20/03/2014. I was going through SS and could see that case officer allocation in your case took much longer than cases around same lodgement date. Now that's scaring me, what if we get CO allocated much late. 
What do you reckon from your experience with so many applicants here on forum. Has it happened with other complicated cases as well????/

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Douggy


----------



## SumitSingh

Thanks Becky!
I have updated the details in the link shared.

Regards,
Sumit



Becky26 said:


> Congratulations on the case officer allocation! :cheer2:
> Hope you get the good news soon. Thanks for updating us.
> Please find the list of case officers name below:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> 
> Please fill the SS update form (link to which is mentioned in my signature below) with your case officer details so I can update your information in the main SS. Thanks!
> 
> Please only use the initials or the case officer codes mentioned on the above list. Thanks for your consideration.
> Good Luck! Hope you get the good news soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Mcpot

Hi guys my wife has received her visa today
Thank you every one for your updates and support
Dol 24/02/2014

CO didn't ask for any additional documents. She just rang us both and asked about our relationship and 1 hour later she was granted the visa. 

Good luck to everyone who are waiting. I seriously believe AHC have speeded up.


----------



## Bluee

Mcpot said:


> Hi guys my wife has received her visa today
> Thank you every one for your updates and support
> Dol 24/02/2014
> 
> CO didn't ask for any additional documents. She just rang us both and asked about our relationship and 1 hour later she was granted the visa.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who are waiting. I seriously believe AHC have speeded up.


Congrats Mcpot..

Happy reunion and thanks for updating us..

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## tushar3484

HI Becky 

Congrats on your visa , hope yo are doing well.

Just a quick question , My wife lodged her visa on 15 march and hoping to get a case officer soon within next 2 weeks. She is still here on tourist visa and going back on 24th Nov.

my 1st anniversry is on 11th Dec . What will happen if she is here and the case officer gets assigned ? will he reject the visa considering the applicant is not in INdia ? 

I am thinking of extending her stay so that we can celebrate new year together 

Please share your thoughts , Thanks


----------



## ShilpaHK

tushar3484 said:


> HI Becky
> 
> Congrats on your visa , hope yo are doing well.
> 
> Just a quick question , My wife lodged her visa on 15 march and hoping to get a case officer soon within next 2 weeks. She is still here on tourist visa and going back on 24th Nov.
> 
> my 1st anniversry is on 11th Dec . What will happen if she is here and the case officer gets assigned ? will he reject the visa considering the applicant is not in INdia ?
> 
> I am thinking of extending her stay so that we can celebrate new year together
> 
> Please share your thoughts , Thanks



Hey Tushar...

I got the same question...

We got visitor visa last week...

But I am just thinking, should we use it or wait for this visa to be together for Christmas break and new year...

Do you reckon we get CO in two weeks?


Cheers,
Shilpa


----------



## tushar3484

sent you a pvt msg 



ShilpaHK said:


> Hey Tushar...
> 
> I got the same question...
> 
> We got visitor visa last week...
> 
> But I am just thinking, should we use it or wait for this visa to be together for Christmas break and new year...
> 
> Do you reckon we get CO in two weeks?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shilpa


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> Hey MeeP,
> 
> As annoying as this situation is, I don't think AHC will change your case officer on your request unless obviously she was on maternity leave. Just keep calling them so that they don't slack off with your application.
> I hope your case officer comes back to work soon.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hello Becky,

Even i have the same case officer as Meep and she has not contacted us since 1.5 months. Everytime i call they say she will be back on Monday but 4 mondays have passed and they keep saying the same thing. The most surprising thing is that she has not called any of us since the date she was assigned as case officer. It is very agitating but dont know what to do.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## ShilpaHK

Hi everyone,

If my partner comes to Australia on a 3months visitor visa, should we inform the AHC?

If so, whom should we inform and how with out a CO allocated?

Also, if coming on visitor visa delay the CO allocation in anyway?

If not, once the CO is allocated how much time do they give us to go back to India?

Could anyone please clear my confusion?

Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## jasonkrish

Hello everyone, 

My wife got her visa last night .Woot woot. After almost 9 months of waiting
We lodged our visa on 26/02, 
We never got any call or any email from our CO. We just received an email at 11.30 IST yesterday.
My CO is #18

I wish everyone a speedy process. 

Becky and all the seniors thank you very much for your advise


----------



## jagha86

Hi there.. my happiest wishes to every1 who got their visas and my all the best wishes to every1 who s still waiting... I use to be in this forum and it was more helpful being here.. so who s waiting for a long time? U guys should check how long I waited to get my visa...


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations jason for visa grant


----------



## jasonkrish

dron said:


> Congratulations jason for visa grant


Thanks Dron


----------



## DOL21042014

jasonkrish said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> my wife got her visa last night .woot woot. After almost 9 months of waiting
> we lodged our visa on 26/02,
> we never got any call or any email from our co. We just received an email at 11.30 ist yesterday.
> My co is #18
> 
> i wish everyone a speedy process.
> 
> Becky and all the seniors thank you very much for your advise


congrts... Wish for speedy visa everyone


----------



## newbie2014

Hi 
I will be applying for spouse visa soon for my wife. I am an Australian PR. Just wanted to confirm, Should the sponsors documents ( i.e. my documents) needs to be certified by JP or any authorized person?

Thanks


----------



## ShilpaHK

Hi All,

Did any March applicant got CO allocated?


Regards,

Shilpa


----------



## Bluee

Congrats Jason

Hey Shilpa,

My DOL is 1mar 2014.

Hope today is the day..

But not sure as my file is online..

Ahc is clearing out paper first..

Ashy10 -DoL is 10 Feb online is still waiting for visa though CO is allocated..

So I hope online applicants need for patience.

Regards 
Bluee


----------



## 496402-dron

newbie2014 said:


> Hi
> I will be applying for spouse visa soon for my wife. I am an Australian PR. Just wanted to confirm, Should the sponsors documents ( i.e. my documents) needs to be certified by JP or any authorized person?
> 
> Thanks


Yes all documents must be signed by JP.


----------



## ShilpaHK

Bluee said:


> Congrats Jason
> 
> Hey Shilpa,
> 
> My DOL is 1mar 2014.
> 
> Hope today is the day..
> 
> But not sure as my file is online..
> 
> Ahc is clearing out paper first..
> 
> Ashy10 -DoL is 10 Feb online is still waiting for visa though CO is allocated..
> 
> So I hope online applicants need for patience.
> 
> Regards
> Bluee


Thanks Bluee for your quick response...

All the ebst to uu... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Hope AHC clears online applicants too ...


----------



## vmshenoi

*Co allocation for online applicants*



Bluee said:


> Congrats Jason
> 
> Hey Shilpa,
> 
> My DOL is 1mar 2014.
> 
> Hope today is the day..
> 
> But not sure as my file is online..
> 
> Ahc is clearing out paper first..
> 
> Ashy10 -DoL is 10 Feb online is still waiting for visa though CO is allocated..
> 
> So I hope online applicants need for patience.
> 
> Regards
> Bluee



Hi Bluee,

I have applied online application for my wife on Feb 23rd.

I called ahc today and they told Co has not been allocated yet..

So I think they are yet to process the online applications applied in Feb.

Regards
Venky


----------



## tushar3484

vmshenoi said:


> Hi Bluee,
> 
> I have applied online application for my wife on Feb 23rd.
> 
> I called ahc today and they told Co has not been allocated yet..
> 
> So I think they are yet to process the online applications applied in Feb.
> 
> Regards
> Venky


Whats gonna happen if the case officer gets assigned and the applicant is still outside India ?


----------



## vmshenoi

tushar3484 said:


> Whats gonna happen if the case officer gets assigned and the applicant is still outside India ?


They will keep the grant on hold until applicant returns to India.


----------



## Bluee

vmshenoi said:


> Hi Bluee,
> 
> I have applied online application for my wife on Feb 23rd.
> 
> I called ahc today and they told Co has not been allocated yet..
> 
> So I think they are yet to process the online applications applied in Feb.
> 
> Regards
> Venky


Thanks Venky for updating us on this..

So I think I have to wait .... 

Hope they allocate CO's for feb online applicants today..

Good luck..

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## kristenpurp

I just called as well and we are a paper applicant, we have not got a case officer either. 

Our DOL is 12 Feb 2014

They did say that the application is being "looked at" as it goes through several offices etc before one final case officer gets it. 

I said it would be nice to be together for our wedding anniversary which is 30th November, and the lady said they can't guarantee anything, then I said I really hope we are at least together before Christmas so my husband doesn't miss his daughter's first Christmas and she said she's sure it will be done by then. 

Not sure if this is helpful for anyone, but just thought I'd share.


----------



## Becky26

SumitSingh said:


> Thanks Becky!
> I have updated the details in the link shared.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit


Hey Sumit!

No worries, happy to help 
I've updated your application details in the main SS. 
Hope that helps, good luck! Hope the good news soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Mcpot said:


> Hi guys my wife has received her visa today
> Thank you every one for your updates and support
> Dol 24/02/2014
> 
> CO didn't ask for any additional documents. She just rang us both and asked about our relationship and 1 hour later she was granted the visa.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who are waiting. I seriously believe AHC have speeded up.


*Many Many Congratulations!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Wish you a blessed re-union and a happy life together with your partner with Australia 
Thanks for sharing the good news with us. 
Can you please fill the SS update form, link to which is mentioned in my signature below with your case officer's and visa grant details. Thanks!
Wish you safe travels! GOD bless you.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## siddharth2907

Hi 

Thanks. I think what you are saying maker perfect sense. I hope we can get this done. It only depends on the discretion on the RPO as if they are adamant that my wife has to re-issue passport than nothing can change their minds. 

Thank you for you inputs and all the best. The case officer will get allotted really soon

Regards
Siddharth 





Bluee said:


> hey sid,
> 
> please show your marriage cert to RPO and get the new pcc issued with your name in it..
> then get the pcc notarized and send it to your co.
> 
> Please don't go for reissue of passport now as that will delay your visa by 2 months.
> 
> You can officially add your name in your wife's passport when it gets expired and you renew it..
> 
> Hope this helps..
> 
> Ahc just need a pcc with your name in it rather than your spouse parent name like d/o..
> 
> Good luck to you..
> 
> Regards
> Bluee


----------



## siddharth2907

Hi Becky

Hope you are enjoyin Brizzy

Thanks for the inputs. I would try both i.e try to get a PCC without having to get passport (re-issued) if not we will go the long way. 

FYI, we wrote to our case officer and he replied that it shouldnt be an issue as they are aware of the fact that in these cases passports have to be re-issued. But going the way how AHC are approving visa's I am just itching to get this done out of the way.


Thanks again for all your inputs. You seriously made this forum a lot informative.




Becky26 said:


> Hey Siddharth,
> 
> From my experience and seeing your DOL, I'd say your case has been allocated a case officer. Congratulations for that! :cheer2:
> 
> Your Query:- I had the exact same issue. My PSK asked me to get my address updated and to get my husband's name added to my passport. Only then they would issue me a PCC. So I had to do what I was told to do. It took me over 2 months to get the PCC (my passport took long) to the case officer. There was no way I could've done anything to make this process go any quicker. So just had to sit back and wait.
> 
> If your RPO has requested your partner to get the passport re-issued, she'll have to get it re-issue no matter how long things take. All you'll have to do is email your case officer explaining the situation about the RPO and your case officer will surely understand. Mine did, she told me I could take whatever time that I needed and that she'll wait for me to submit the PCC.
> 
> Yes, the re-issued passport will have a new number on it. You will have to fill form 929- Change of address and/or passport details to update the details with AHC with the re-issued passport. Without the form 929 AHC won't update them. I had to do the same.
> 
> In my case- As soon as I received my passport, I went to the PSK the following day (as my PSK allows walk-in applicants for PCC) to apply for it and got it issued within 2 hours. Took that PCC along with a photocopy of the passport (information pages) got them certified at VFS, form 929 along with some additional documents that I wanted to provide and submitted everything there.
> 
> Didn't have any issues after that.
> So I'd suggest you get down to getting together the paperwork for passport re-issue ASAP! as the longer you'll wait, the longer the visa will be delayed.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

tushar3484 said:


> HI Becky
> 
> Congrats on your visa , hope yo are doing well.
> 
> Just a quick question , My wife lodged her visa on 15 march and hoping to get a case officer soon within next 2 weeks. She is still here on tourist visa and going back on 24th Nov.
> 
> my 1st anniversry is on 11th Dec . What will happen if she is here and the case officer gets assigned ? will he reject the visa considering the applicant is not in INdia ?
> 
> I am thinking of extending her stay so that we can celebrate new year together
> 
> Please share your thoughts , Thanks





ShilpaHK said:


> Hey Tushar...
> 
> I got the same question...
> 
> We got visitor visa last week...
> 
> But I am just thinking, should we use it or wait for this visa to be together for Christmas break and new year...
> 
> Do you reckon we get CO in two weeks?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shilpa


Hey Guys!

Thank you for your kind wishes tushar, I'm doing great here back with my husband finally 

Regarding your query- The case officer won't reject your partner visa application because the applicant is onshore. AHC might notify her to get offshore when the case officer is ready to grant the visa. Having said that, there is close to 90% chance your visa will be delayed. Seeing the trends in the SS, many applications have been approved on the day they were allocated a case officer.
But if the applicant is onshore, your application will be pushed back in the queue of a few hundred other applications.

Just regularly read the posts on this thread to keep a check on how far the case officer allocations have progressed so you can plan your partner's travels accordingly.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Doggester

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Unfortunately I don't have access to update but ... CONGRATS because I am sure there is good news coming your way so soon
> 
> Thanks for sharing ... I am an online DOL 27/2/14 lodger myself so I know if a while yet but all this is definite hope. Now if only I could encourage my partner to get that notarised copy of PCC quickly so we have it for case worker if/when they ask (they have the PCC colour scan upload when they get to us but obviously we need this too because everyone is being asked)
> 
> :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


Hey Sonakshi, 
Any update on CO allocation or visa grant?? Pls update
P
Good luck esp feb and pending Jan applicants

Douggy


----------



## Becky26

ShilpaHK said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> If my partner comes to Australia on a 3months visitor visa, should we inform the AHC?
> 
> If so, whom should we inform and how with out a CO allocated?
> 
> Also, if coming on visitor visa delay the CO allocation in anyway?
> 
> If not, once the CO is allocated how much time do they give us to go back to India?
> 
> Could anyone please clear my confusion?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shilpa


Yes! You need to inform AHC by submitting form 929- change of address and/or passport details. If you read this form, you'll see that the applicant MUST inform AHC BEFORE they change their address if that change is going to be for 14 days or longer.
Even though this change will be temporary the applicant must submit the form before they travel.

If a case officer is allocated to your application while the applicant is onshore, the chances are you might have to face some delays as many applicants have gotten their visas on the same day as they got a case officer allocated to their application.
Not sure how long they give the applicant to depart Australia, but it would ASAP I'm guessing. Because the longer the applicant is onshore after the case officer allocation, the longer you'll be delaying a decision on your application.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



jasonkrish said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wife got her visa last night .Woot woot. After almost 9 months of waiting
> We lodged our visa on 26/02,
> We never got any call or any email from our CO. We just received an email at 11.30 IST yesterday.
> My CO is #18
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy process.
> 
> Becky and all the seniors thank you very much for your advise


*Many Many Congratulations jasonkrish!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Wish you a blessed re-union and a happy life together with your partner with Australia 
Thanks for sharing the good news with us. 
Can you please fill the SS update form, link to which is mentioned in my signature below with your case officer's and visa grant details. Thanks!
Wish your partner safe travels! GOD bless you.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



vmshenoi said:


> Hi Bluee,
> 
> I have applied online application for my wife on Feb 23rd.
> 
> I called ahc today and they told Co has not been allocated yet..
> 
> So I think they are yet to process the online applications applied in Feb.
> 
> Regards
> Venky


Hey Venky,

Can you please fill the SS update form with your visa application details so I can add them to the main SS, thank!
The link to the SS update form is in my signature below 
Good Luck! Hope the good news comes soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

kristenpurp said:


> I just called as well and we are a paper applicant, we have not got a case officer either.
> 
> Our DOL is 12 Feb 2014
> 
> They did say that the application is being "looked at" as it goes through several offices etc before one final case officer gets it.
> 
> I said it would be nice to be together for our wedding anniversary which is 30th November, and the lady said they can't guarantee anything, then I said I really hope we are at least together before Christmas so my husband doesn't miss his daughter's first Christmas and she said she's sure it will be done by then.
> 
> Not sure if this is helpful for anyone, but just thought I'd share.


Good Luck Kristen! I hope you get the good news soon, thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Becky26

siddharth2907 said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> Hope you are enjoyin Brizzy
> 
> Thanks for the inputs. I would try both i.e try to get a PCC without having to get passport (re-issued) if not we will go the long way.
> 
> FYI, we wrote to our case officer and he replied that it shouldnt be an issue as they are aware of the fact that in these cases passports have to be re-issued. But going the way how AHC are approving visa's I am just itching to get this done out of the way.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all your inputs. You seriously made this forum a lot informative.


Hey Siddharth,

Yes! I'm loving Brissy 
The weather is going crazy, couple of days ago the temperature was over 40 degrees and right now we're getting heavy rain and thunderstorms, mother nature seems to be quite confused in Queensland...LOL

I really do hope you don't have get the passport re-issued, it's a real pain in the behind and a very stressful time. The quicker I needed my passport, the longer it took 

Happy to help  thanks for your appreciative feedback  Glad to know my experiences help you guys  Please do keep us updated on how you go with the PCC application 
Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Doggester

Hey Becky,
Can you please my details in SS. I have filled SS update form.

DOL: 20 March 2014, Online

Douggy


----------



## Becky26

Doggester said:


> Hey Becky,
> Can you please my details in SS. I have filled SS update form.
> 
> DOL: 20 March 2014, Online
> 
> Douggy


Hey Douggy,

Thanks for filling out the update form. I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ali.vmware

Hi All,

Good to see that applicants from feb 2014 are receiving there visas,

I have received great help from this forum when I applied my own 189 visa.

Now, I have a few quires regarding partner visa for my wife and I would really appreciate if someone can help us.

Date of lodgement - 25/06/2014
Place of lodgement - Hyderabad 
Date of visit visa - 25/07/2014
Visit visa received - 01/07/2014 (Visit visa for 1yesr with no visit more than 3months)

Applicant arrived to Australia on visit visa on 22/07/2014
exit re-entry to new zealand after 3 months
Now can stay in Australia till 17th Jan (have to exit and re-enter)

Medicals requested - 10/07/2014
Medicals done is Australia (Bupa) 29/08/2014

I have submitted each and every document required.

I have recently received a good news from the doctor that my wife is 8 weeks pregnant now. The due date is somewhere in June. Now I have too many questions in my mind

->Do I need to inform the department about my change in circumstances? OR Simply wait till she gets her permanent visa?

->applicant has to exit and re-enter Australia every 3months due to the conduction on the visit visa. Usually airlines dose not allow a lady to board if she is more than 7 month pregnant. So, if she dose not get her PR visa before her 7th month what can she do? will the high commission remove the 3 month conduction in this case?

->Can the applicant be on-shore while the visa is granted?

->If the baby is born in India then do I have to apply for the baby's indian passport and then apply for PR and then wait for 15months (it says that a dependent child visa will take upto 15 months)

Waiting for someone to reply
Thanks in advance


----------



## _shel

No they expect her to leave before the point she is unable to fly. Tourist visas would only be extended for emergency ie floods, volcanos etc and serious medical reasons. 

Pregnancy is not an illness and she should book her flight in advance to be sure she leaves.


----------



## tushar3484

Becky26 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Thank you for your kind wishes tushar, I'm doing great here back with my husband finally
> 
> Regarding your query- The case officer won't reject your partner visa application because the applicant is onshore. AHC might notify her to get offshore when the case officer is ready to grant the visa. Having said that, there is close to 90% chance your visa will be delayed. Seeing the trends in the SS, many applications have been approved on the day they were allocated a case officer.
> But if the applicant is onshore, your application will be pushed back in the queue of a few hundred other applications.
> 
> Just regularly read the posts on this thread to keep a check on how far the case officer allocations have progressed so you can plan your partner's travels accordingly.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thank you very much Becky for your inputs. I dont mind visa getting delayed as long as it is not rejected  I want to celebrate my anniversry and new year with her here . Then she has to go back for 2 months anyways, so we can wait for the visa in that time. that should be okay right ?
ALso i did not fill any form when she came here on tourist visa, that was back in APril, should i fill it now ?


----------



## vmshenoi

Becky26 said:


> Hey Venky,
> 
> Can you please fill the SS update form with your visa application details so I can add them to the main SS, thank!
> The link to the SS update form is in my signature below
> Good Luck! Hope the good news comes soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I have filled the SS form. Please add my details to the main SS.

Will update here when the Co is allocated.

Regards
Venky


----------



## Bluee

Doggester said:


> Yesterday forum was flooded wid visa grants nd tdy its sooo quiet, not even one grant. Common AHC dont loose pace n unite couples.
> This wait is annoying
> 
> Dol: 20/03/2014
> 
> Douggy


Mondays and Wednesdays are generally dull..

Hope we can expect some grants tomorrow..

Feb online applicants... Please update.. It is definitely your turn for the good news now..

Regards
Bluee


----------



## deepz

Hi All,
My wife and daughter are on Visitor Visa (Tourist) 600. Their visa will expire on 12th Dec. Is there any way to extend that visa for 1 month? 
We have already applied for permanent visa 309 in April 2014.


----------



## SumitSingh

Thanks again Becky for updating SS with my details!
It seems that you have put my CO's name (23rd in the list) in other row.
Can you please update that?

Hope your job search is going fine. 
Let me know, if I could be of any help (if it is IT related)

Regards,
Sumit



Becky26 said:


> Congratulations on the case officer allocation! :cheer2:
> Hope you get the good news soon. Thanks for updating us.
> Please find the list of case officers name below:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> 
> Please fill the SS update form (link to which is mentioned in my signature below) with your case officer details so I can update your information in the main SS. Thanks!
> 
> Please only use the initials or the case officer codes mentioned on the above list. Thanks for your consideration.
> Good Luck! Hope you get the good news soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky





Becky26 said:


> Hey Sumit!
> 
> No worries, happy to help
> I've updated your application details in the main SS.
> Hope that helps, good luck! Hope the good news soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## DOL21042014

one of my known got visa today afternoon. 
DOL 10 FEB 2014 paper visa chandigarh


----------



## ashy10

*Online Feb*

Will definitely post on getting good news, so far no call or mail from CO. 
On calling AHC, operator said CO assigned last week and will contact me in 2-3 weeks time.
Wish online feb applicants get good news soon :fingerscrossed:

DOL feb 10th 2014 Online





Bluee said:


> Mondays and Wednesdays are generally dull..
> 
> Hope we can expect some grants tomorrow..
> 
> Feb online applicants... Please update.. It is definitely your turn for the good news now..
> 
> Regards
> Bluee


----------



## Becky26

tushar3484 said:


> Thank you very much Becky for your inputs. I dont mind visa getting delayed as long as it is not rejected  I want to celebrate my anniversry and new year with her here . Then she has to go back for 2 months anyways, so we can wait for the visa in that time. that should be okay right ?
> ALso i did not fill any form when she came here on tourist visa, that was back in APril, should i fill it now ?


No worries tushar, happy to help! 
I can understand your feelings of wanting to be with your partner on your first wedding anniversary. My husband and I were apart for ours, couldn't do anything about it 
Just glad that I got my visa approved before my birthday and I'll be with him for Christmas and New Years  and for all the special occasions  since the last year and a half was so depressing and painful being so far away from each other.

I really hope that as soon as your partner gets back to India, her partner visa is approved without any delays. Just inform AHC of your plans and be careful if the case officer (if one gets allocated to your application while your partner is onshore), you inform him/her that you would like to spend your anniversary and New Years together and that the applicant will get offshore not too long after that. 
Because I have heard that the high commission gave some applicants a time frame within which they must get offshore. Just check with AHC.

Regarding the form:- the applicant must fill it before they travel, I'm guessing you can still fill one and email it to AHC. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

vmshenoi said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I have filled the SS form. Please add my details to the main SS.
> 
> Will update here when the Co is allocated.
> 
> Regards
> Venky


Thanks for your reply and filling the update form. I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps and yes! please do keep us updated 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Condition 8503- No Further Stay*



deepz said:


> Hi All,
> My wife and daughter are on Visitor Visa (Tourist) 600. Their visa will expire on 12th Dec. Is there any way to extend that visa for 1 month?
> We have already applied for permanent visa 309 in April 2014.


Hey deepz,

I'm guessing the immigration will extend the visa for 3 months minimum at a time when you'll apply for an extension. Obviously the applicant doesn't have to stay onshore for the validity of the extended visitor visa. 

Most important thing is- you can only apply for an extension while the applicant is onshore when the visitor visa she currently holds doesn't have Condition 8503- No Further Stay on it. If she does, you can't apply for an extension onshore. She'll have to go offshore and apply for another visitor visa to return to Australia for the holidays.
If she doesn't have the NFS condition, they you shouldn't have any issues applying for an extension onshore.

Also partner permanent visa is subclass 100 not 309. Subclass 309 is the partner provisional visa which 2 years from the date of initial application gets changed to a permanent visa if DIBP approves the second stage application.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

SumitSingh said:


> Thanks again Becky for updating SS with my details!
> It seems that you have put my CO's name (23rd in the list) in other row.
> Can you please update that?
> 
> Hope your job search is going fine.
> Let me know, if I could be of any help (if it is IT related)
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit


No worries Sumit! Happy to help 
I'm not sure if I understood you. I put your case officer's name in the case officer's list, the other list is of senior case officer names.

Thank you for your kind offer  I'm unfortunately not from IT sector 
Still looking for jobs, they take time to process the applications, hoping to find something soon 
Good Luck and please do keep us updated. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*

*Many Congratulations to SS user deejay2k!!!!! They got their visa approved yesterday and updated us via the SS form.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Wish you a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia.

Thanks for sharing the good news with us, wish you safe and fun travels!
Take Care!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## ShilpaHK

Becky26 said:


> Yes! You need to inform AHC by submitting form 929- change of address and/or passport details. If you read this form, you'll see that the applicant MUST inform AHC BEFORE they change their address if that change is going to be for 14 days or longer.
> Even though this change will be temporary the applicant must submit the form before they travel.
> 
> If a case officer is allocated to your application while the applicant is onshore, the chances are you might have to face some delays as many applicants have gotten their visas on the same day as they got a case officer allocated to their application.
> Not sure how long they give the applicant to depart Australia, but it would ASAP I'm guessing. Because the longer the applicant is onshore after the case officer allocation, the longer you'll be delaying a decision on your application.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Thanks Becky for your help 


Just one more quick question - when the CO is allocated, should my partner needs to go India or any other neighboring countries like Newzealand ...

Do they accept such requests?


Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## Becky26

ShilpaHK said:


> Thanks Becky for your help
> 
> 
> Just one more quick question - when the CO is allocated, should my partner needs to go India or any other neighboring countries like Newzealand ...
> 
> Do they accept such requests?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shilpa


No worries, happy to help 
From what I've happen on this forum, AHC New Delhi wants the applicant back in India and not travelling to neighbouring countries. And this is only for AHC in India. All the other AHC(s)/Embassies don't have any issues with the applicant just getting offshore.

AHC New Delhi kind of follows this thing like a rule, they won't tell you this, but the people who didn't return to India faced horrible delays. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ShilpaHK

Becky26 said:


> No worries, happy to help
> From what I've happen on this forum, AHC New Delhi wants the applicant back in India and not travelling to neighbouring countries. And this is only for AHC in India. All the other AHC(s)/Embassies don't have any issues with the applicant just getting offshore.
> 
> AHC New Delhi kind of follows this thing like a rule, they won't tell you this, but the people who didn't return to India faced horrible delays.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky


----------



## deepz

Thanks Becky


----------



## ShilpaHK

Hi all....

Any good news today?????


----------



## tejinder kaur

This week is going to finish but still nothing as my case officer told me that "I'll provide you with an update until this week".
This wait is killing us. :'(


----------



## dhriti

Dol14th feb.. co allocated 11 nov.. since I have included my daughter's application she askd fr my husbands pcc submitted it on 18th nov.. visa granted on 19th nov.


----------



## ShilpaHK

tejinder kaur said:


> This week is going to finish but still nothing as my case officer told me that "I'll provide you with an update until this week".
> This wait is killing us. :'(


Dont worry Tejinder...

I think your CO is a bit sensible compared to all seeing the stats...

So you might hear from her soon...

Gud luck....


----------



## Doggester

Congratsss Dhriti
Happy family reunion.
Safe journey


----------



## ShilpaHK

Doggester said:


> Hey Shilpa, we both sailing in same boat, i am also eagerlyy waitin for immi to gv good news, grant all feb applicants nd quickly move on to March. Since they opened feb files randomly, they could do same to March too.
> 
> Good luck everyone. Keep us posted wid good news
> 
> DOL: 10/03/2014 online
> 
> Douggy




Hope for the best .....

Thanks....

BTW, is your DOL 20/03/14 or 10/03/14?

SS says 20th Mar???


----------



## Doggester

Ohh yes, that was typo
Mine is 20/03/2014

Douggy


----------



## ShilpaHK

Doggester said:


> Ohh yes, that was typo
> Mine is 20/03/2014
> 
> Douggy




Okies...

Hope AHC looks in to Online applications also quickly.... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bluee

Hi all,

Please update your good news..

Just sitting with expat forum to read the news on Feb online applicants and march applicants.

DOL 1 mar 14 - online
Regards 
Bluee


----------



## ali.vmware

_shel said:


> No they expect her to leave before the point she is unable to fly. Tourist visas would only be extended for emergency ie floods, volcanos etc and serious medical reasons.
> 
> Pregnancy is not an illness and she should book her flight in advance to be sure she leaves.


Thanks for the reply Shel,

The tickets are already booked. But If the baby is born overseas then do I have to apply for the baby's overseas passport and then apply for his PR and then wait for 15months? (it says that a dependent child visa will take upto 15 months)


----------



## Surpreet kaur

Hi eveybody
Congratulations to all who got their visas. Happy re union to all. Best wishes...
And my best wishes to all waiting for grant..
Maha240606 m so happy for you dear..
Hey becky how are you doing...? 
My prayers are with you all..
Regards
Surpreet kaur


----------



## _shel

ali.vmware said:


> Thanks for the reply Shel,
> 
> The tickets are already booked. But If the baby is born overseas then do I have to apply for the baby's overseas passport and then apply for his PR and then wait for 15months? (it says that a dependent child visa will take upto 15 months)


 If the baby is born overseas before grant it will be added to the mothers application, no fee. 

Otherwise apply for Dependent Child visa (subclass 445) then tourist visa and take child to australia and wait out grant.

Cheaper to go the 445 route.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Hello everyone

I have been visiting family and away from the internet for almost a week.

I just quickly read the last few days and SO SO SO SO HAPPY with the awards of visas for our members

And after a few very down days my spirits were lifted when I saw how many people were asking about me and my partners applications status. Its nice to be wanted ...

Unfortunately no news for us but we are buoyed by the way things are progressing for Feb applicants. I was in Brisbane and visited out Migration Agent and checked all so hopefully there is a CO sooner

I am missing my partner so much ... same as everyone else 

Best wishes to all xxx


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

OH I also just checked the Dept website and they have removed the CO will be assigned at 35-36 week mark and now have a general 11 months processing time


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



dhriti said:


> Dol14th feb.. co allocated 11 nov.. since I have included my daughter's application she askd fr my husbands pcc submitted it on 18th nov.. visa granted on 19th nov.


*Many Congratulations dhriti!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your family in Australia 
Thanks for sharing the good news with us, wish you safe and fun travels 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

Surpreet kaur said:


> Hi eveybody
> Hey becky how are you doing...?
> My prayers are with you all..
> Regards
> Surpreet kaur


Hey Surpreet,

I'm doing great!  Back with my husband, life is perfect right now 
Hope you're doing well 
Take Care!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> OH I also just checked the Dept website and they have removed the CO will be assigned at 35-36 week mark and now have a general 11 months processing time


Oh! probably because of all the applicants calling AHC....lol
Good Luck and welcome back 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ashy10

Any progress Online Applicants Feb?


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

ashy10 said:


> Any progress Online Applicants Feb?


Nope ... still waiting patiently ... :moony:


DOL: 27th Feb
Online


----------



## Aby1

Hi friends..


----------



## tejinder kaur

Dry Day. Not a single grant today


----------



## Bluee

Guys,

Really frustrating to be alone..

I don't understand why are they punishing us to join with our partner..

AHC should understand the difficulty of living away from their love.

Hope we get some good news tomorrow..

My DOL :1 mar 14 - online

Don't know when will this wait end..

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## ashy10

*Offshore*

Agree with you, it is a punishment. Been more than 10 months staying apart. 
Wish AHC prioritize offshore applicants.
9 months 11 days since partner visa application lodged. No progress. No call or mail from case officer.
Wish AHC understand our situation, how depressing it is to stay apart after marriage. 
Expecting visa grant soon :fingerscrossed: 

DOL Feb 10th 2014 Online 




Bluee said:


> Guys,
> 
> Really frustrating to be alone..
> 
> I don't understand why are they punishing us to join with our partner..
> 
> AHC should understand the difficulty of living away from their love.
> 
> Hope we get some good news tomorrow..
> 
> My DOL :1 mar 14 - online
> 
> Don't know when will this wait end..
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Bluee said:


> Guys,
> 
> Really frustrating to be alone..
> 
> I don't understand why are they punishing us to join with our partner..
> 
> AHC should understand the difficulty of living away from their love.
> 
> Hope we get some good news tomorrow..
> 
> My DOL :1 mar 14 - online
> 
> Don't know when will this wait end..
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee



it's horrible, yes
I suspect you can start getting excited when you see me being done :juggle:
DOL 27th Feb, online


----------



## vmshenoi

23 Feb online.. No Co and no updates yet..


----------



## MeeP

Hi Guys,
Just an Update.I rang AHC yesterday.The operator said the global processing timme...bla.blaa..same thing. However the good news is that our CO is back in office and started looking our file.Operator checked wit CO and told me that they need COLOR NOTARIZED PCC from regional Passport office...Once we upload it CO will contact both of us for further inquiry...


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Is there any news from Hulk9 or kiran01 on whether they have a CO assigned or heard anything further? They are online apps in Feb before mine so just curious ... I see vmshenoi and ashy have updated above in this chain.

I went through a Migration Agent ... do you think I can call the AHC and check on my partners status of whether assigned or the like? And if so what number should I dial from Australia and what reference do I need?

Appreciate advice.


----------



## hulk9

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Is there any news from Hulk9 or kiran01 on whether they have a CO assigned or heard anything further? They are online apps in Feb before mine so just curious ... I see vmshenoi and ashy have updated above in this chain.


Hi Sonakshi, no updates so far. 2 weeks ago I called AHC and they told me they were processing early FEB applications and told me I can expect communication early December regarding the case officer assignment. I asked them why the overall scenario looks like Online applications are taking longer than paper applications and they told me that's not the case and the applications are sorted out based on date.



Sonakshi Kumar said:


> I went through a Migration Agent ... do you think I can call the AHC and check on my partners status of whether assigned or the like? And if so what number should I dial from Australia and what reference do I need?
> 
> Appreciate advice.


They ask for the applicants passport number, like Becky has mentioned before call +911141221000 and dial 1 and 2. You can call on your partners behalf. The wait time was less than a minute when I called them. Please keep us all posted on what they say.

I seriously wish they process and let us live in peace lol

Cheers,
Harsh


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

hulk9 said:


> Hi Sonakshi, no updates so far. 2 weeks ago I called AHC and they told me they were processing early FEB applications and told me I can expect communication early December regarding the case officer assignment. I asked them why the overall scenario looks like Online applications are taking longer than paper applications and they told me that's not the case and the applications are sorted out based on date.
> 
> 
> 
> They ask for the applicants passport number, like Becky has mentioned before call +911141221000 and dial 1 and 2. You can call on your partners behalf. The wait time was less than a minute when I called them. Please keep us all posted on what they say.
> 
> I seriously wish they process and let us live in peace lol
> 
> Cheers,
> Harsh




Howdy

I called just now and I am glad to see they checked all the details. Nice security :juggle:

I got the usual - there is no CO assigned as yet and they have started the beginning of February applicants and suspect it will be early December before we hear anything

I guess I just wanted to call because other people call and they seem to have action soon after ... maybe this will give my file a prod in the right direction :boxing:


----------



## Doggester

Sitting on this forum 24/7, refreshing it everyminute hoping for good news from all of you...all d best to everyone 


Seems Immi goes into winter hibernation every other day 

Douggy


----------



## tejinder kaur

Hello everyone, 
Any good news ??? Its frustrating


----------



## Bluee

Hi All,

Just rang up AHC to find out about case officer allocation..

Got a reply that they are processing the cases lodged before me and the case officer will be allocated soon.

I don't know how soon is this going to happen.

Lets have hopes for the next week..

Looks like nothing is moving today..


Regards
Bluee


----------



## 496402-dron

DOL: 3 March 2014

Visa Granted : 20 November 2014


Information took from another forum.


Guys March is on.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

wow ... a March applicant approval ... I am SO upset that we went with online, it seems to slow things so much.

BUT at least there is hope

I was so confident of late that we will be together for Xmas and New Year but ... sigh. I am hoping that my confidence wont come unrewarded

Good luck all


----------



## Bluee

Ohhh... That's a good news.. At least we got to know that AHC is working..

That should be a paper applicant..

I was so happy when online system was set up for partner visa as we got the luxury to upload any document whenever possible but never ever thought AHC will treat it this way..

Anyways.. Nothing can be done now..

Lets hope at least next week be the lucky one for all the online applicants.

Regards
Bluee


----------



## ashy10

*Online slow*

Dont know whats wrong with online feb applications. No mail or call from CO. 
I dont understand whats wrong with AHC, why are they slow in processing online applications. 
I was expecting visa grant atleast this week. Losing hope, even March paper applicant got visa. 
Called them few days back, same reply , timeline is 12 months and I come under that bla bla. Dont know if online applicants have to wait 12 months. Frustrating. 
DOL Feb 10 2014 Online




Sonakshi Kumar said:


> wow ... a March applicant approval ... I am SO upset that we went with online, it seems to slow things so much.
> 
> BUT at least there is hope
> 
> I was so confident of late that we will be together for Xmas and New Year but ... sigh. I am hoping that my confidence wont come unrewarded
> 
> Good luck all


----------



## Becky26

MeeP said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just an Update.I rang AHC yesterday.The operator said the global processing timme...bla.blaa..same thing. However the good news is that our CO is back in office and started looking our file.Operator checked wit CO and told me that they need COLOR NOTARIZED PCC from regional Passport office...Once we upload it CO will contact both of us for further inquiry...


Thanks for the update MeeP. Hope the good news comes soon for you.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

hulk9 said:


> Hi Sonakshi, no updates so far. 2 weeks ago I called AHC and they told me they were processing early FEB applications and told me I can expect communication early December regarding the case officer assignment. I asked them why the overall scenario looks like Online applications are taking longer than paper applications and they told me that's not the case and the applications are sorted out based on date.
> 
> They ask for the applicants passport number, like Becky has mentioned before call +911141221000 and dial 1 and 2. You can call on your partners behalf. The wait time was less than a minute when I called them. Please keep us all posted on what they say.
> 
> I seriously wish they process and let us live in peace lol
> 
> Cheers,
> Harsh


Thanks for the update Harsh, the SS is indicating that late February applications have actually started getting processed since some of them have been approved.
Hopefully the good news will come soon. Good Luck!
And please do keep us updated 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Kankama

Hi Guys 
I am new to this forum, But I hve been constantly reading information of this forum for a long time.

I am feb 7 th online 2014 applicant patiently waiting for my visa to be granted.

I had called AHC two weeks back and I was told I have a CO.

And I was hoping I will have a visa grant in couple of days from then, been waiting its been couple of weeks now.

Finally I knew had waited for enough ( seeing march applicants getting visa) I called AHC now.

Got the standard ans of 12 months blah blah.. 
but this time I persisted and I insisted that I need to talk to their manager. I started complaining about their mismanagement and I did tell them that I know there is been a issue with online applications and they have granted visa to people who had applied after me etc... I was very emotional blabbered wat came by 

On this the radio recorder on the other asked me to hold.. checked with god knows who... and got back to me stating that the CO will check my file and contact us in three days time...

I am not sure if any thing will happen.. but I felt good about doing something than waiting without any progress.. And next I will call AHC again on wednesday and update you guys


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Kankama said:


> Hi Guys
> I am new to this forum, But I hve been constantly reading information of this forum for a long time.
> 
> I am feb 7 th online 2014 applicant patiently waiting for my visa to be granted.
> 
> I had called AHC two weeks back and I was told I have a CO.
> 
> And I was hoping I will have a visa grant this in couple of days from then, been waiting its been couple of weeks now.
> 
> Finally I knew had waited for enough ( seeing march applicants getting visa) I called AHC again.
> 
> Got the standard ans of 12 months blah blah..
> but this time I persisted and I insisted that I need to talk to their manager. I started complaining about their mismanagement and I did tell them that I know there is been a issue with online applications and they have granted visa to people who had applied after me etc... I was very emotional blabbered wat came by
> 
> On this the radio recorder on the other asked me to hold.. checked with god knows who... and got back to me stating that the CO will check my file and contact us in three days time...
> 
> I am not sure if any thing will happen.. but I felt good about doing something than waiting without any progress.. And next I will call AHC again on wednesday and update you guys


Hey Kankama,

Welcome to the forum! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*I can understand how frustrating it must be seeing others get their visas approved who applied for theirs after you. I waited for over 16 months for mine and it was a nightmare. 
From the trends as per the SS, all I can say is applying for the visa online is not a good idea since AHC New Delhi seems to not have a clue on how to process them and all the online applicants have been waiting for so long to even get a case officer allocated to their application.

Just go the old fashioned way, paper application. Most of the paper applications are getting approved on the same day they are allocated a case officer.
This is obviously for prospective applicants  

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tejinder kaur

OMG! No grant today even. Now I can't believe on my case officer anymore. Lol...She told me last week that ill give you an update until next week. But nothing. 
Let's see next week...... Really frustrating


----------



## ashy10

Hi Everyone,

Good news for online applicants. I got my visa now.
CO asked me to upload notarized PCC in immi account and in few minutes I got visa grant mail.
I am so happy , cant express in words. I will update in the SS link soon.
Thankyou for all support I will be active in the forum. 

DOL Feb 10 2014 Online 
Visa grant : 21 November 2014


----------



## DOL21042014

congrts ashy10 so happy for u


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

ashy10 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Good news for online applicants. I got my visa now.
> CO asked me to upload notarized PCC in immi account and in few minutes I got visa grant mail.
> I am so happy , cant express in words. I will update in the SS link soon.
> Thankyou for all support I will be active in the forum.
> 
> DOL Feb 10 2014 Online
> Visa grant : 21 November 2014


O M G
:juggle: lane: :eyebrows:

That's fantastic news!!!! I am SO PLEASED for you ... and so grateful you used your celebrating time to update us!

We should all organise a huge get together when all done and dusted :second:


----------



## Doggester

Congratsssss Ashy1, tht gives hope to other online applicants )))


Douggy


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant


----------



## Bluee

Kankama said:


> Hi Guys
> I am new to this forum, But I hve been constantly reading information of this forum for a long time.
> 
> I am feb 7 th online 2014 applicant patiently waiting for my visa to be granted.
> 
> I had called AHC two weeks back and I was told I have a CO.
> 
> And I was hoping I will have a visa grant in couple of days from then, been waiting its been couple of weeks now.
> 
> Finally I knew had waited for enough ( seeing march applicants getting visa) I called AHC now.
> 
> Got the standard ans of 12 months blah blah..
> but this time I persisted and I insisted that I need to talk to their manager. I started complaining about their mismanagement and I did tell them that I know there is been a issue with online applications and they have granted visa to people who had applied after me etc... I was very emotional blabbered wat came by
> 
> On this the radio recorder on the other asked me to hold.. checked with god knows who... and got back to me stating that the CO will check my file and contact us in three days time...
> 
> I am not sure if any thing will happen.. but I felt good about doing something than waiting without any progress.. And next I will call AHC again on wednesday and update you guys


Good job kankama.

Appreciate your effort.. 

I guess this has helped online visa grants for Feb .

Hope you might have received your grant by now..

As Ashy Feb 10th has got it.


Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Bluee

ashy10 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Good news for online applicants. I got my visa now.
> CO asked me to upload notarized PCC in immi account and in few minutes I got visa grant mail.
> I am so happy , cant express in words. I will update in the SS link soon.
> Thankyou for all support I will be active in the forum.
> 
> DOL Feb 10 2014 Online
> Visa grant : 21 November 2014


Hey Ashy,

Thanks for letting us know dear.

This has given us some hopes to wait patiently.

Congrats and a happy reunion..

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## heena1234

hiii allll
congratsss to all those who got their visa granted..
All the best to all waiting....
Hope i will also get mine
DOL.. 10/03/2014


----------



## kiran01

Hi all
I called ahc and they told me a case officer has been allocated to my file on 10/11/14.
DOL: 4/02/14 (online)


----------



## Kankama

Hi Guys
Got My Visa grant yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!
I got an email from co asking me to upload Notarised PCC ..
Uploaded quickly replied to the CO mail, got a response will look into ur application soon.
Within 20 min or so I got my visa !!!!!! no call 
Hurray was easy at the end


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Kankama said:


> Hi Guys
> Got My Visa grant yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!
> I got an email from co asking me to upload Notarised PCC ..
> Uploaded quickly replied to the CO mail, got a response will look into ur application soon.
> Within 20 min or so I got my visa !!!!!! no call
> Hurray was easy at the end



That's amazing! lane:

Well done you!

Makes me want to call them like you did and try get this going!!!! :juggle:


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



ashy10 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Good news for online applicants. I got my visa now.
> CO asked me to upload notarized PCC in immi account and in few minutes I got visa grant mail.
> I am so happy , cant express in words. I will update in the SS link soon.
> Thankyou for all support I will be active in the forum.
> 
> DOL Feb 10 2014 Online
> Visa grant : 21 November 2014


*Yaaaaay!!! Finally an online applicant!!!
Many Many Congratulations ashy!!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :drum::drum::drum::drum:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a happy life ahead with your partner in Australia 
Thanks for sharing such a wonderful news with us 
Wish you safe and fun travels 
GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



kiran01 said:


> Hi all
> I called ahc and they told me a case officer has been allocated to my file on 10/11/14.
> DOL: 4/02/14 (online)


Congratulations on the case officer allocations kiran!! :cheer2:
Can you please fill the SS Update Form with your case officer's details so I can update your application details in the main SS. The link to the form is mentioned in my signature below.

Hope the good news comes very soon for you. Thanks for keeping us updated 
Good Luck!! Get packing and start shopping..hehe  

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Kankama said:


> Hi Guys
> Got My Visa grant yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!
> I got an email from co asking me to upload Notarised PCC ..
> Uploaded quickly replied to the CO mail, got a response will look into ur application soon.
> Within 20 min or so I got my visa !!!!!! no call
> Hurray was easy at the end


*Many Many Congratulations Kankama!!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :drum::drum::drum::drum:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a happy life ahead with your partner in Australia 
Thanks for sharing such a wonderful news with us 

Can you please add your application details by filling the SS update form link to which can be found in my signature below, thanks for your time 

Wish you safe and fun travels 
GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## waaaiting

*Too much wait*

Hello
Been reading the forum for a while, reading people's stories. My fiance has applied for the PMV visa on 19th Feb, paper application in Delhi. We were hoping to get some sort of news this week or the week before, but complete and utter silence on the part of AHC. No allocation of case officer yet. Medicals done and submitted on 23rd March. 
Is there any delay with PMV (subclass 300) visas? What are they actually looking for? 
Any thoughts?
W
P.S. These details can be added to the common spreadsheet.


----------



## Becky26

waaaiting said:


> Hello
> Been reading the forum for a while, reading people's stories. My fiance has applied for the PMV visa on 19th Feb, paper application in Delhi. We were hoping to get some sort of news this week or the week before, but complete and utter silence on the part of AHC. No allocation of case officer yet. Medicals done and submitted on 23rd March.
> Is there any delay with PMV (subclass 300) visas? What are they actually looking for?
> Any thoughts?
> W


Hey waaaiting,

As per the trends of the SS, AHC New Delhi is actively processing applications lodged in February 2014 as many applications have been approved. Below is the link to the main SS:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

So far 8 out of 18 February applications have been approved. So don't worry you should be getting a case officer soon. Paper applications aren't taking time at all. Also majority of the applications on this forum are for partner(309/100) visa. As per AHC's website, the average processing time frame for partner migrations visas is 11 months, I know you must've heard this uncountable number of times both from AHC and on this thread. But unfortunately there isn't much you can do but to wait. I know it sucks! 

Can you please add your application details by filling the SS update form so I can add your details to the main SS, link to the form is available in my signature below. Thanks for your time 

Keep praying and hopefully the good news shouldn't be too far away 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

waaaiting said:


> Hello
> Been reading the forum for a while, reading people's stories. My fiance has applied for the PMV visa on 19th Feb, paper application in Delhi. We were hoping to get some sort of news this week or the week before, but complete and utter silence on the part of AHC. No allocation of case officer yet. Medicals done and submitted on 23rd March.
> Is there any delay with PMV (subclass 300) visas? What are they actually looking for?
> Any thoughts?
> W
> P.S. These details can be added to the common spreadsheet.


I am also a PMV 300 applicant - online, DOL 27th Feb. who knows when we will get a look in ... waaaiting seems an appropriate name :juggle:


----------



## waaaiting

Thanks Becky, 
That was my understanding, but who knows what goes on in those Ivory towers?

W


----------



## waaaiting

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> I am also a PMV 300 applicant - online, DOL 27th Feb. who knows when we will get a look in ... waaaiting seems an appropriate name


We are all in the same boat - This is Tony Abbott's way to "Stop the boats"!
W


----------



## Becky26

waaaiting said:


> Thanks Becky,
> That was my understanding, but who knows what goes on in those Ivory towers?
> 
> W


No worries, happy to help 
I know how you feel, there were so many times when I wanted to give up on the hope and dream that I was ever going to be able to live with my husband but these days will pass trust me. Over 16 months of wait taught me, what's meant to happen WILL surely happen and the souls which GOD has made one by joinnig us through the unbreakable bond of holy matrimony, these case officers can't break them. They can take their time, but they can't keep us apart forever. 

So hang in there, keep praying and the happy day will come soon. Don't worry.
Hope this makes you feel a little better  
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

waaaiting said:


> We are all in the same boat - This is Tony Abbott's way to "Stop the boats"!
> W


LOL he can't stop our planes....hahaha! We are not trying to get to Australia illegally, we are following the rules, paying big money as visa fees and doing the right thing to settle in Australia with our families/husband. I'm sure we all know the right way is the difficult way. So don't lose hope ladies 
Love and hugs to all


----------



## Becky26

*Any Updates/News?*

Hey Ansh311, loveforever, tarunmalh, sinayvalian

Hope you all are doing well. Just wondering if there has been an update regarding your applications from AHC as it's been a while since we heard anything from you guys. 

Ansh- How are you doing? Any update on the ASIO checks for your application, you're nearing 500 days since DOL. This is crazy! I thought the security checks took long but 500 days is just ridiculous 
Please kindly update us, eagerly waiting for your grant, you deserve it more than anyone on here! Hats off to your patience. Praying for you and your partner 

loveforever- Any news from your end? Are you still in Australia? Did AHC contact you yet to get offshore so they can grant your visa?

Tarun- It's been a while since you submitted your medicals. Any updates from AHC on how much longer they are going to take to approve your visa? Are you still onshore?

sinayvalian- Been a while since we heard from you, hope everything is well with you. Just wondering if you received any updates from AHC and if you sent the additional documents (PCC, Character Cert Previous Employer as per SS) to your case officer? Kindly please update us. 

Your replies will be highly appreciated. Thanks for your time and good luck to you all!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## waaaiting

Becky26 said:


> No worries, happy to help
> I know how you feel, there were so many times when I wanted to give up on the hope and dream that I was ever going to be able to live with my husband but these days will pass trust me. Over 16 months of wait taught me, what's meant to happen WILL surely happen and the souls which GOD has made one by joinnig us through the unbreakable bond of holy matrimony, these case officers can't break them. They can take their time, but they can't keep us apart forever.
> 
> So hang in there, keep praying and the happy day will come soon. Don't worry.
> Hope this makes you feel a little better
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks for your support. It is tough to wait, but not much one can do unfortunately. Venting on the forum helps. Then there are people with longer waits. How crazy is that! 
I will update as soon as I hear anything from the A-H-C, czars.
W


----------



## mayang

:confused2:Hello everyone... I'm mae from Philippines. I am just a new member of this site but I am following the forum for a long time to check for new updates of some members about their visa application status. 
I have a question... I lodge my visa subclass 300 last Oct. 17, 2014... On that day I received an acknowledgement that my application was received by their office and required me to apply NSO birth certificate online and medical. I accomplished the additional birth and medical on October 25, 2014. But up to now I received no confirmation from them that they receive the result of both birth and medical. Is it normal? Hope to hear a feedback from other members who have knowledge about my query. Thank you in advance...   :confused2:


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

mayang said:


> :confused2:Hello everyone... I'm mae from Philippines. I am just a new member of this site but I am following the forum for a long time to check for new updates of some members about their visa application status.
> I have a question... I lodge my visa subclass 300 last Oct. 17, 2014... On that day I received an acknowledgement that my application was received by their office and required me to apply NSO birth certificate online and medical. I accomplished the additional birth and medical on October 25, 2014. But up to now I received no confirmation from them that they receive the result of both birth and medical. Is it normal? Hope to hear a feedback from other members who have knowledge about my query. Thank you in advance...   :confused2:



It's definitely normal! You may not hear anything for the months until you get a case worker/result. Not sure of the waiting periods for Philippine cases = this forum is for Indian applicants so may not help in time frame info but you may garner some other helpful information in the forum.

Good luck to you


----------



## vmshenoi

*No Co yet..*

I called AHC on Friday and no CO was allocated. :-(

Going to call again on Monday morning.. This wait is so frustrating..

Hoping some miracles to happen next week..

23Feb online.

Regards
Venky


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

vmshenoi said:


> I called AHC on Friday and no CO was allocated. :-(
> 
> Going to call again on Monday morning.. This wait is so frustrating..
> 
> Hoping some miracles to happen next week..
> 
> 23Feb online.
> 
> Regards
> Venky



I called on Friday too ... online DOL 27th Feb ... no CO ...

I guess we will be keeping an eye on each other :juggle:


Based on ashy's dates of application and CO and result, I worked out 284 days is second week of December so I am hoping for then - gives us a chance to be together for Xmas and New Year.


----------



## Doggester

Just be lil more patient, hopefully monday will bring the big news for you nd other feb online applicants 

Good luckkkk

Douggy


----------



## mayang

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> It's definitely normal! You may not hear anything for the months until you get a case worker/result. Not sure of the waiting periods for Philippine cases = this forum is for Indian applicants so may not help in time frame info but you may garner some other helpful information in the forum.
> 
> Good luck to you


Thank you so much Sonakshi Kumar...    I am happy hearing from this forum about members having their visa granted... It inspires me


----------



## heena1234

mayang said:


> Thank you so much Sonakshi Kumar...    I am happy hearing from this forum about members having their visa granted... It inspires me


hiii everyone..
just cant imagine i hv recieved the golden mail too..
since today is saturday... can imagine anything is possible with AHC...
DOL... 10/03/2014
visa grant... 22/11/2014
today i got call from CO... she asked me about certain general things n said me to mail the proof of conersation... so that she can decide today the case... i provided it n within an hour got the mail...
ssssssssssssssssoooooooooooo hhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaappppppppppppyyyyyy


----------



## heena1234

wish u alll the very best alll waiting...


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

heena1234 said:


> hiii everyone..
> just cant imagine i hv recieved the golden mail too..
> since today is saturday... can imagine anything is possible with AHC...
> DOL... 10/03/2014
> visa grant... 22/11/2014
> today i got call from CO... she asked me about certain general things n said me to mail the proof of conersation... so that she can decide today the case... i provided it n within an hour got the mail...
> ssssssssssssssssoooooooooooo hhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaappppppppppppyyyyyy



WOW ... working on a Saturday heheheheheeeee ... No, really, CONGRATS lane:

That's great news for paper March peeps ... hopefully the online Feb peeps continue to get a look in some time :boxing:

Best wishes to you!!!!


----------



## 496402-dron

Congrats heena


----------



## netgnus

*Congrats heena *

Congrats henna 

you have a wonderful life waiting for you lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## babitha89

Yeyyyyyy....
got the visa this morning....
no queries etc....direct grant mail....
DOL: 04 Mar 2014
DOG: 22 Nov 2014

Thanks for all da support from the forum...
good luck to everyone

Regards,
Babitha


----------



## _shel

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> It's definitely normal! You may not hear anything for the months until you get a case worker/result. Not sure of the waiting periods for Philippine cases = this forum is for Indian applicants so may not help in time frame info but you may garner some other helpful information in the forum.
> 
> Good luck to you


 No its not for indian applicants. Expat forum and this thread is for anyone to use, post and get advice. 

If you want Indians only go join an Indian forum.


----------



## 496402-dron

babitha89 said:


> Yeyyyyyy....
> got the visa this morning....
> no queries etc....direct grant mail....
> DOL: 04 Mar 2014
> DOG: 22 Nov 2014
> 
> Thanks for all da support from the forum...
> good luck to everyone
> 
> Regards,
> Babitha


Congratulations babitha


----------



## DOL21042014

*congrts babitha*

 congrts


babitha89 said:


> Yeyyyyyy....
> got the visa this morning....
> no queries etc....direct grant mail....
> DOL: 04 Mar 2014
> DOG: 22 Nov 2014
> 
> Thanks for all da support from the forum...
> good luck to everyone
> 
> Regards,
> Babitha


----------



## Bluee

Happy for u heena and babitha on your grants.

Sad that online applicants are left behind.

AHC should process both together.

Online applicants - Do bombard the Ahc phonelines on Monday. Don't leave them until u see a grant email.



Regards
Bluee


----------



## girlaussie

Thanks Shel for correcting, I was about to reply: This thread / forum is for all applicants from any country, but seems like it's taken over by Indians ( no racist comment but an observation)

Girl Aussie



_shel said:


> No its not for indian applicants. Expat forum and this thread is for anyone to use, post and get advice.
> 
> If you want Indians only go join an Indian forum.


----------



## girlaussie

CO's usually contact an applicant when they need some additional info/document otherwise they don't contact really so this is normal. As Philippines comes under High Risk country the processing time is 12 months as per DIAC so probably you have to wait for few more months. 

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie



mayang said:


> :confused2:Hello everyone... I'm mae from Philippines. I am just a new member of this site but I am following the forum for a long time to check for new updates of some members about their visa application status.
> I have a question... I lodge my visa subclass 300 last Oct. 17, 2014... On that day I received an acknowledgement that my application was received by their office and required me to apply NSO birth certificate online and medical. I accomplished the additional birth and medical on October 25, 2014. But up to now I received no confirmation from them that they receive the result of both birth and medical. Is it normal? Hope to hear a feedback from other members who have knowledge about my query. Thank you in advance...   :confused2:


----------



## mayang

girlaussie said:


> CO's usually contact an applicant when they need some additional info/document otherwise they don't contact really so this is normal. As Philippines comes under High Risk country the processing time is 12 months as per DIAC so probably you have to wait for few more months.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks girl Aussie... But I am concerned about my medical and NSO birth that I have accomplished last October 25, 2014 they did not acknowledge. Do I need to inform them that I have my NSO and medical done? Thanks again


----------



## girlaussie

no not at all, Medical was uploaded directly by Panel Physician so nothing to worry. Once you have a CO, she will contact you if any doc is required.

Girl Aussie 



mayang said:


> Thanks girl Aussie... But I am concerned about my medical and NSO birth that I have accomplished last October 25, 2014 they did not acknowledge. Do I need to inform them that I have my NSO and medical done? Thanks again


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

girlaussie said:


> Thanks Shel for correcting, I was about to reply: This thread / forum is for all applicants from any country, but seems like it's taken over by Indians ( no racist comment but an observation)
> 
> Girl Aussie



Sorry was my error.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> It's definitely normal! You may not hear anything for the months until you get a case worker/result. Not sure of the waiting periods for Philippine cases = this forum is for Indian applicants so may not help in time frame info but you may garner some other helpful information in the forum.
> 
> Good luck to you


Sorry all ... was my error! I guess everything I had read was to do with Indian applicants and I spoke out of turn.

Apologise if I confused or offended anyone

Good luck all lane:


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



heena1234 said:


> hiii everyone..
> just cant imagine i hv recieved the golden mail too..
> since today is saturday... can imagine anything is possible with AHC...
> DOL... 10/03/2014
> visa grant... 22/11/2014
> today i got call from CO... she asked me about certain general things n said me to mail the proof of conersation... so that she can decide today the case... i provided it n within an hour got the mail...
> ssssssssssssssssoooooooooooo hhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaappppppppppppyyyyyy


*No Way!!!  AHC started approving March 2014 application....what a wonderful news!!!! First March applicant whose visa got approved :first::first: that too on a Saturday, this seems more like a miracle since AHC is closed on weekends or maybe they are trying to clear the massive backlog o files because the calendar year 2014 is about to end and they are still stuck approving February applications.

Many Many Congratulations to you and your partner heena!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner, your case has given hope to many applicants who have been waiting for months for their visa.
Thanks for sharing such a happy news with us. 

I wish you safe and fun travels!
Enjoy shopping and packing  GOD bless you!
P.S.- Thanks for filling the update form 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



babitha89 said:


> Yeyyyyyy....
> got the visa this morning....
> no queries etc....direct grant mail....
> DOL: 04 Mar 2014
> DOG: 22 Nov 2014
> 
> Thanks for all da support from the forum...
> good luck to everyone
> 
> Regards,
> Babitha


*WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!! 
Many Many Congratulations babitha!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1:
Wish you a happy life ahead with your partner in Australia 
Thanks for sharing such a great news with us. 

Can you please fill the SS update form so I can add the case officer's details to the main SS. You can find the link to the form in my signature below. Thanks 

Wish you safe and fun travels 
GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## mayang

girlaussie said:


> no not at all, Medical was uploaded directly by Panel Physician so nothing to worry. Once you have a CO, she will contact you if any doc is required.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks for that info girlaussie...


----------



## kristenpurp

Congrats to the people who have visas, especially the March applicants. It's a bit disheartnening though, we are a paper applicant DOL 12 Feb 2014.

We have a 13 week old baby girl and its our first wedding anniversary next Sunday November 30. 

I really hope my husbands gets the visa this week, I can't see anything else i can do to convince them to hurry up.

Not even sure if i should bother calling anymore, what do people think?


----------



## Becky26

kristenpurp said:


> Congrats to the people who have visas, especially the March applicants. It's a bit disheartnening though, we are a paper applicant DOL 12 Feb 2014.
> 
> We have a 13 week old baby girl and its our first wedding anniversary next Sunday November 30.
> 
> I really hope my husbands gets the visa this week, I can't see anything else i can do to convince them to hurry up.
> 
> Not even sure if i should bother calling anymore, what do people think?


If I was in your situation, I'd be calling AHC everyday Kristen 
Sorry to hear about your situation, it's really sad to hear what AHC makes families go through.
When I was waiting for my visa towards the end, I called AHC twice a day. I'm guessing my case officer got annoyed and because she took over 16 months to process our application, she must've gotten sick of my calls and approved our visa.
Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kristenpurp

Hi Becky, I'm just worried that the opposite will happen, i.e. they'll approve it slower if I annoy them. What do you think about calling the AHC in Melbourne since that's where I am. Do you know of anyone who's done that?


----------



## Becky26

kristenpurp said:


> Hi Becky, I'm just worried that the opposite will happen, i.e. they'll approve it slower if I annoy them. What do you think about calling the AHC in Melbourne since that's where I am. Do you know of anyone who's done that?


Hey Kristen,

True! There is a risk but as per the SS, you still haven't been allocated a case officer so I don't think you'll be annoying anyone. Once you get a case officer allocate to your application then you can be a bit more careful about calling AHC more. In my case it worked because I had been waiting for a long time. I doubt calling DIBP in Melbourne will get you far unfortunately but you can definitely give it a shot. How many times have you called AHC?
Hope this helps 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kristenpurp

Becky26 said:


> Hey Kristen,
> 
> True! There is a risk but as per the SS, you still haven't been allocated a case officer so I don't think you'll be annoying anyone. Once you get a case officer allocate to your application then you can be a bit more careful about calling AHC more. In my case it worked because I had been waiting for a long time. I doubt calling DIBP in Melbourne will get you far unfortunately but you can definitely give it a shot. How many times have you called AHC?
> Hope this helps
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Um... I think my husband has called 3 times and I've called once, about once a week or a little less than once a week. 

can other people say what their experiences were, does anyone feel calling helped or hindered their application? Every time we've called they've said they'll put a note to speed it up, but the first time was about 5 weeks ago, so I don't think any notes they've put have had any effect.


----------



## Bluee

kristenpurp said:


> Um... I think my husband has called 3 times and I've called once, about once a week or a little less than once a week.
> 
> can other people say what their experiences were, does anyone feel calling helped or hindered their application? Every time we've called they've said they'll put a note to speed it up, but the first time was about 5 weeks ago, so I don't think any notes they've put have had any effect.


hey Kristen,

Calling has definitely helped. Please read last 5 pages of this forum.. 

One of the applicant called and blasted them royally and she got her visa on the same day.

Regards 
Bluee


----------



## bhupen008

Becky26 said:


> Have a read of the Partner Migration Booklet available on DIBP's website and I'm sure that should be able to provide you most of the information you'll need to know before you apply for your partner's visa to migrate to Australia. It even explains how one needs to prepare their application. Still if you have any queries please do ask us, our best friend google should be able to provide you plenty of information on partner visa. Hope this helps. Good Luck! Kind Regards, Becky


 Thanks a lot Becky! Regards, Bhupen


----------



## Bluee

Guys,

When I was working, I was longing for weekends.. But now am eagerly waiting for the weekend to get over soon so that I can get to hear something from AHC.

What a pathetic situation !!!!

Hope all Feb applicants get there visa by tomorrow.

MY DOL : 1 Mar 2014 - online

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Bluee said:


> Guys,
> 
> When I was working, I was longing for weekends.. But now am eagerly waiting for the weekend to get over soon so that I can get to hear something from AHC.
> 
> What a pathetic situation !!!!
> 
> Hope all Feb applicants get there visa by tomorrow.
> 
> MY DOL : 1 Mar 2014 - online
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee



I relate wholeheartedly. People often ask me why I am desperate for Monday to roll around, and its your story all over. Bring us a visa ... pretty please ... 

DOL: 27Feb14, online


----------



## ali.vmware

_shel said:


> If the baby is born overseas before grant it will be added to the mothers application, no fee.
> 
> Otherwise apply for Dependent Child visa (subclass 445) then tourist visa and take child to australia and wait out grant.
> 
> Cheaper to go the 445 route.


Thanks for the information Shel,

This is very informative to know about the 445 visa and get a tourist visa for the baby, will this tourist visa for the baby also have a 3 month limit on it? and can the 445 visa be granted to the baby while on shore as a tourist? or the baby has to be offshore after the CO is allotted?.....

Also, say if the baby if born here in Australia while the applicant is on tourist visa. can we still joint the baby to the same application or will baby have citizenship by birth?

Please advise
Thanks


----------



## Bluee

Any news Feb applicants???

Did you cal AHC???

I called them just now and got the same usual response..

Not even a case officer is allocated yet..

It is really frustrating..

Regards
Bluee


----------



## vmshenoi

Bluee said:


> Any news Feb applicants???
> 
> Did you cal AHC???
> 
> I called them just now and got the same usual response..
> 
> Not even a case officer is allocated yet..
> 
> It is really frustrating..
> 
> Regards
> Bluee


I too called and got the same usual response. Its so painful waiting for this grant.


----------



## tejinder kaur

Hey guys,
Just now my husband called AHC. And he asked opretor to connect him with their supervisor. The opretor connect him with supervisor and my husband told him everything like from how long we r waiting for a grant and how the case officer giving us fake hopes every week but still nothing. 
Then the supervisor told my husband that ill gt bck to u by today business hours. So let's see Ã‚Â*what will happennext.


----------



## Bluee

Hey Tejinder,

You will get the good news today. Feel they will work on yours.. Good luck..

Applicants waiting from Feb :

1. Kristen - 12 Feb - paper
2.vmshenoi - 23 Feb - online
3.sonakshi - 27feb - online

Anybody else???

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Sam007

Update:

DOL: 27 Jan 2014
Type: Partner Visa
Method: Online
CO assigned: 5 Nov 2014
Additional doc asked: 19 Nov 2014 [ Copy of colored and attested PCC]
Visa Granted: 24 Nov 2014

Piece of advice for all: submit copy of colored and attested PCC in advance via immi account to avoid delays.

Becky I heartily thank you for providing valuable information at all times. You are an amazing and helpful person. 

Also thank you to all the members of this forum and good luck.

Regards,
Sam007


----------



## _shel

ali.vmware said:


> Thanks for the information Shel,
> 
> This is very informative to know about the 445 visa and get a tourist visa for the baby, will this tourist visa for the baby also have a 3 month limit on it? and can the 445 visa be granted to the baby while on shore as a tourist? or the baby has to be offshore after the CO is allotted?.....
> 
> Also, say if the baby if born here in Australia while the applicant is on tourist visa. can we still joint the baby to the same application or will baby have citizenship by birth?
> 
> Please advise
> Thanks


 If the baby is born in Australia it is a citizen  but they do need to be offshore to grant the visa but that can be New Zealand, no need to go back to India.
The length of tourist visa is entirely at the CO discretion so be clear on your intentions and hopefully you will get longer than 3 months.


----------



## Bluee

Sam007 said:


> Update:
> 
> DOL: 27 Jan 2014
> Type: Partner Visa
> Method: Online
> CO assigned: 5 Nov 2014
> Additional doc asked: 19 Nov 2014 [ Copy of colored and attested PCC]
> Visa Granted: 24 Nov 2014
> 
> Piece of advice for all: submit copy of colored and attested PCC in advance via immi account to avoid delays.
> 
> Becky I heartily thank you for providing valuable information at all times. You are an amazing and helpful person.
> 
> Also thank you to all the members of this forum and good luck.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam007


Hey Sam,

Congrats on your grant and thanks for the advice. we are sitting ready uploading notarized pcc.

You gave us some hopes that ahc is working on online cases.

Hope all who are waiting gets the visa soon.

Regards 
Bluee


----------



## DOL21042014

congrats sam


Sam007 said:


> Update:
> 
> DOL: 27 Jan 2014
> Type: Partner Visa
> Method: Online
> CO assigned: 5 Nov 2014
> Additional doc asked: 19 Nov 2014 [ Copy of colored and attested PCC]
> Visa Granted: 24 Nov 2014
> 
> Piece of advice for all: submit copy of colored and attested PCC in advance via immi account to avoid delays.
> 
> Becky I heartily thank you for providing valuable information at all times. You are an amazing and helpful person.
> 
> Also thank you to all the members of this forum and good luck.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam007


----------



## loveforever

hi becky, 
thanks for checking 

i just spoke to AHC. Oprator tried to connect me CO 4 times but everytime phone got disconnected then 5th time oprator told me that by end of next week CO is going to call me or my agent as oprator spoke to CO. nervous and worried. but dont beleive them. so hopefully.

thnx


----------



## studkabir

Hi Becky,

Its been 7 weeks since case officer was allocated but until now she has not contacted me, I called last week and the operator said the same 12 months global processing blah blah. Its so frustrating don't know what to do. Its my birthday tomorrow, will be away from my husband for second time now. My husbands birthday is on the 28th Nov just hoping if i could at least make it for his birthday.

Studkabir


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

studkabir said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Its been 7 weeks since case officer was allocated but until now she has not contacted me, I called last week and the operator said the same 12 months global processing blah blah. Its so frustrating don't know what to do. Its my birthday tomorrow, will be away from my husband for second time now. My husbands birthday is on the 28th Nov just hoping if i could at least make it for his birthday.
> 
> Studkabir



Ohhhhhh I have everything crossed for you


----------



## tejinder kaur

Hey friends, 
My case officer just sent this email to my husband
"Dear Mr. Singh
I would be calling you tomorrow to discuss further about your case. 
Hope this information is useful for you. "




Can anyone tell me what she gna discuss now. Im really worried now.


----------



## studkabir

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Ohhhhhh I have everything crossed for you


Thanks sonakshi


----------



## girlaussie

You don't need to worry, they call to verify the information you & your partner provided like they may ask about your relationship, how you met, where you got married, your future plans etc. Basically they want to make sure that the applicant & sponsor has a genuine relationship not a fake one.

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie 



tejinder kaur said:


> Hey friends,
> My case officer just sent this email to my husband
> "Dear Mr. Singh
> I would be calling you tomorrow to discuss further about your case.
> Hope this information is useful for you. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what she gna discuss now. Im really worried now.


----------



## MeeP

Hi guys,

got a mail from CO ..

We need “Coloured and Attested” copy PCC/police clearance certificate. When we say “Coloured and Attested” it means the same coloured copy needs to be attested and NOT separate coloured and attested copy.

What she really required??
Orginal copy attested or a color photostat copy attested???
I am really confused...
I already took a color copy , attested and uploaded ..then she replied as above..
pls advice..


----------



## tejinder kaur

Thanks @girlaussie. I was really worried about it. 
Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## DOL21042014

she means coloured pcc copy which is to be notary attested


----------



## MeeP

DOL21042014 said:


> she means coloured pcc copy which is to be notary attested



hi ,

that is what i sent and i am confused with her reply


----------



## tejinder kaur

Hey Meep, 
Just send it again. As I sent my pcc to my case officer once but after she asked me again for pcc. She said I didn't gt it first time. Then again I sent it. So just send it again.


----------



## MeeP

DOL21042014 said:


> hello meep,
> coloured pcc copy which is to be attested and this is mainly for online applicants , not for paper applications. AS it was earlier mentioned by sam007, it is for all online applicants in order to prevent delays in their visa processing.
> regards
> dol21042014


hi dol21042104,

i applied online..anyway i sent an email for clarification.. 

thnks 4 d reply


----------



## shankey1986

hello everyone,
I am reading in this forum repetitively about case officers asking for coloured notarized PCC. I hve inquired with my nearest PCC issuing center about it and i found out that they dont issue a colour copy anyhow. My dol is 31st March 2014 and i hvnt recieved my case officer yet but i thought its better to stay ahead on all the requirements that my case officer may ask for. Any suggestions are welcome....please suggest.


----------



## DOL21042014

hello, did u apply online or paper visa?


shankey198619457 said:


> hello everyone,
> I am reading in this forum repetitively about case officers asking for coloured notarized PCC. I hve inquired with my nearest PCC issuing center about it and i found out that they dont issue a colour copy anyhow. My dol is 31st March 2014 and i hvnt recieved my case officer yet but i thought its better to stay ahead on all the requirements that my case officer may ask for. Any suggestions are welcome....please suggest.


----------



## shankey1986

hi dol21042014
I applied 31/3/2014 online
i believe getting a black and white copy of PCC printed in colour would not make any difference in the photo of the applicant.but i guess you are right. thank you. i will get it done before i get the case officer.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Sam007 said:


> Update:
> 
> DOL: 27 Jan 2014
> Type: Partner Visa
> Method: Online
> CO assigned: 5 Nov 2014
> Additional doc asked: 19 Nov 2014 [ Copy of colored and attested PCC]
> Visa Granted: 24 Nov 2014
> 
> Piece of advice for all: submit copy of colored and attested PCC in advance via immi account to avoid delays.
> 
> Becky I heartily thank you for providing valuable information at all times. You are an amazing and helpful person.
> 
> Also thank you to all the members of this forum and good luck.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam007


*Many Many Congratulations to you Sam!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a happy life together with your partner in Australia 
Thanks for sharing the good news with us 

Thank you for your kind words, glad to know I was able to help you with your queries 
Wish you a safe and fun flight to Australia!
GOD bless you!!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



loveforever said:


> hi becky,
> thanks for checking
> 
> i just spoke to AHC. Oprator tried to connect me CO 4 times but everytime phone got disconnected then 5th time oprator told me that by end of next week CO is going to call me or my agent as oprator spoke to CO. nervous and worried. but dont beleive them. so hopefully.
> 
> thnx


Thanks for the update loveforever. I hope everything goes well, don't worry if the case officer calls you- she will be most probably be asking you questions about your relationship with your partner, when you guys met, when you decided to share your life together, when you got married things like that.
Hope this helps. Good Luck and please do keep us updated 
Hope the good news comes soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Its been 7 weeks since case officer was allocated but until now she has not contacted me, I called last week and the operator said the same 12 months global processing blah blah. Its so frustrating don't know what to do. Its my birthday tomorrow, will be away from my husband for second time now. My husbands birthday is on the 28th Nov just hoping if i could at least make it for his birthday.
> 
> Studkabir


Hey Studkabir,

Have you tried to contact her since she got back from her leave? Email or phone?
Request to speak to the case officer when you call next time. 
As I said before, there isn't much you can do to make the case officer process your application quicker. This is how things are and it is just sad.
Hope this helps and that you get the visa soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

MeeP said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> got a mail from CO ..
> 
> We need “Coloured and Attested” copy PCC/police clearance certificate. When we say “Coloured and Attested” it means the same coloured copy needs to be attested and NOT separate coloured and attested copy.
> 
> What she really required??
> Orginal copy attested or a color photostat copy attested???
> I am really confused...
> I already took a color copy , attested and uploaded ..then she replied as above..
> pls advice..


The stamp the PSK puts on the PCC and the signature of the passport officer are in coloured ink. That's what she means by coloured, the PCC is black and white. So just get the original PCC coloured photocopy, get that copy notarised and upload it to your ImmiAccount. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

shankey1986 said:


> hello everyone,
> I am reading in this forum repetitively about case officers asking for coloured notarized PCC. I hve inquired with my nearest PCC issuing center about it and i found out that they dont issue a colour copy anyhow. My dol is 31st March 2014 and i hvnt recieved my case officer yet but i thought its better to stay ahead on all the requirements that my case officer may ask for. Any suggestions are welcome....please suggest.





Becky26 said:


> The stamp the PSK puts on the PCC and the signature of the passport officer are in coloured ink. That's what she means by coloured, the PCC is black and white. So just get the original PCC coloured photocopy, get that copy notarised and upload it to your ImmiAccount.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Please read the above quoted post 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MeeP

Becky26 said:


> The stamp the PSK puts on the PCC and the signature of the passport officer are in coloured ink. That's what she means by coloured, the PCC is black and white. So just get the original PCC coloured photocopy, get that copy notarised and upload it to your ImmiAccount.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I did exactly the same. notarise a coloured photocopy and upload.. don't know why still mailed like that.. waiting for her reply for clarification..

thanks 4 the reply Becky


----------



## Becky26

MeeP said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I did exactly the same. notarise a coloured photocopy and upload.. don't know why still mailed like that.. waiting for her reply for clarification..
> 
> thanks 4 the reply Becky


No worries MeeP, happy to help 
If you've already provided the document that the case officer has requested for now, just write her an email explaining that the document is already there on your ImmiAccount. Maybe she didn't see it. 
Hope this helps. Wish you a speedy grant 
Good luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## MeeP

:thumb:


Becky26 said:


> No worries MeeP, happy to help
> If you've already provided the document that the case officer has requested for now, just write her an email explaining that the document is already there on your ImmiAccount. Maybe she didn't see it.
> Hope this helps. Wish you a speedy grant
> Good luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## loveforever

becky, i think she might ask me about my plans to get offshore bcoz me and wife already has been interviewed by previous case officer.


----------



## shankey1986

Becky26 said:


> Please read the above quoted post
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thank you very much becky....


----------



## Becky26

loveforever said:


> becky, i think she might ask me about my plans to get offshore bcoz me and wife already has been interviewed by previous case officer.


The case officer will be asking a fair question if she wants to know your departure plans. As I have repeatedly advised you uncountable number of times in the past- you will need to get offshore to get the "offshore" partner visa approved. You can stay onshore as long as you wish but AHC will not approve you visa unless you leave Australia.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

If you want your partner visa to be finalized, you'll have to leave the country and the safer option is to return to India same as what I've always advised. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

shankey1986 said:


> thnk u very much becky
> u r a legend.. keep it up


No worries shankey, happy to help 
Thanks for your appreciative words 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bluee

Hey Sonakshi, Kristen, Vmshenoy,

Any news from you?? Please update if you get a case officer..

Regards
Bluee


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Bluee said:


> Hey Sonakshi, Kristen, Vmshenoy,
> 
> Any news from you?? Please update if you get a case officer..
> 
> Regards
> Bluee



Nothing from me ... I saw your name pop up in my email as having posted and I thought WHATTTTTTT!!! hehehehehheheeeee

Good luck to us all

I am thinking I ride out this week and if no word then I call them OR do I do it now and save my self some days of anguish

A watched kettle never boils so I think I need to stop obsessing about it and just let it happen when it happens ...

:juggle:  :eyebrows: :confused2: :boxing: :noidea: :heh:


----------



## ravishmodi

Hi guys I knw this is really frustrating . This is my 39th week gng on still no CO allocation. I am Online applicant and my DOL is 02/03/2014.
Today mrng I decided to call AHC. When I called them luckily 1st time I got a very polite operator who was helpful. So the news is they told me the global processing time now is 12-14 months. I asked her that people who have applied paper based are been processed quickly and people who have applied in march have already got there visa. So she told me that there are many other background checks that has to be done . So sometimes for some the background check is done quick for some it take time so that delays the process bit. I asked her y online is taking so much time and paper based is so quick so she said that there is nthng like both are given same priority. I asked her which files are been processed she told Feb and march are gng on. She also told me I might get CO soon .


----------



## Bluee

Bluee said:


> Hey Sonakshi, Kristen, Vmshenoy,
> 
> Any news from you?? Please update if you get a case officer..
> 
> Regards
> Bluee





ravishmodi said:


> Hi guys I knw this is really frustrating . This is my 39th week gng on still no CO allocation. I am Online applicant and my DOL is 02/03/2014.
> Today mrng I decided to call AHC. When I called them luckily 1st time I got a very polite operator who was helpful. So the news is they told me the global processing time now is 12-14 months. I asked her that people who have applied paper based are been processed quickly and people who have applied in march have already got there visa. So she told me that there are many other background checks that has to be done . So sometimes for some the background check is done quick for some it take time so that delays the process bit. I asked her y online is taking so much time and paper based is so quick so she said that there is nthng like both are given same priority. I asked her which files are been processed she told Feb and march are gng on. She also told me I might get CO soon .


Thanks for the information Ravish.

Hope we get the CO'S soon.

Regards
Bluee


----------



## ravishmodi

Bluee said:


> Thanks for the information Ravish.
> 
> Hope we get the CO'S soon.
> 
> Regards
> Bluee


No worries bluee.I hope that golden email comes soon ))


----------



## smadaan

Hey everyone, I was silently reading all the posts here from last few days but could not say anything because my dol in 12 March, 2014. But after reading posts here, got to know that 10th March,2014 also got visa. I'm also paper applicant. So hoping my visa to come within this week or first week of Dec.
But when talked to the operator in AHC, she said standard time is 12 to 14 months n mine is within the time. Also she did not say that CO will be allotted soon or so. I'm quite worried now.


----------



## Bluee

Bluee said:


> Thanks for the information Ravish.
> 
> Hope we get the CO'S soon.
> 
> Regards
> Bluee


Hey Ravish,

I know how frustating it is but we never knew online applicants will be treated like this when we applied..

I have been following this thread for 4 months and from the past history I can say online applicants got case officer in 40th week and grants in 42 -43 weeks.

That being the scenario, suddenly AHC speeded up processing in Nov. So we all thought we will get ours soon..

But never know.. Usually Tuesdays are very fruitfull.. Atleast 4 to 5 grants for sure.. 

But today... No idea...

Waiting just like others.. Hoping I will also get mine soon..

Regards
Bluee


----------



## netgnus

thanks for sharing the useful information !!!


----------



## SumitSingh

Hi all,

Has anyone got same CO as mine, no. 23 on the list (initials RS)?
In SS, I can see same CO against Ak****a but that seems to be misplaced from my record.

Apart from Studkabir and MeeP, who have their common reason for being delayed, I am the only one left among Jan Online applicants. 

Tried calling AHC, writing mails to CO but nothing seems to be working. It is our first anniversary on 8th Dec. I am still hopeful. 

All the best to all of us!!!


----------



## vmshenoi

No CO yet.. Called AHC today and got the same old reply..

DOL 23 Feb Online


----------



## DOL21042014

any update on visa grant from anyone?


----------



## DOL21042014

great news guys,
my friend who is under name smadaan ON THIS FORUM got her visa GRANTED today, she called me up just now and asked me to update on forum
her co called her but she couldnot pick up the phone today so co called her husband in australia and asked him few questions and sometime later she got her visa granted
DOL 12 MARCH 2014
applied at vfs chandigarh
CO ASSIGNED 25 NOV 2014
VISA GRANT 25 NOV 2014


----------



## smadaan

great news guys, my friend who is under name smadaan ON THIS FORUM got her visa GRANTED today, she called me up just now and asked me to update on forum her co called her but she couldnot pick up the phone today so co called her husband in australia and asked him few questions and sometime later she got her visa granted DOL 12 MARCH 2014 applied at vfs chandigarh CO ASSIGNED 25 NOV 2014 VISA GRANT 25 NOV 2014


Thanx friend for updating on my behalf. M soooooooo happy n wish u all the verrrrrryyyyy best. Hope u all get ur visas soon. My hubby was jst been asked his full name, date of birth n is our relationship ongoing or not. Thats it. Also CO said ur wife is not picking up her phn a.so he said she must be busy and our relationship os going well. Then my husband called me n told me whole story. I checked missed call from australian high commission. Then within 2 3 minutes. Got that wonderful email... Thanks all.. u've all been of great support.. best wishes to u too.


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant


----------



## Doggester

Congratssss 

Wait is daunting, hope we all get visa soon 

Douggy


----------



## Bluee

smadaan said:


> great news guys, my friend who is under name smadaan ON THIS FORUM got her visa GRANTED today, she called me up just now and asked me to update on forum her co called her but she couldnot pick up the phone today so co called her husband in australia and asked him few questions and sometime later she got her visa granted DOL 12 MARCH 2014 applied at vfs chandigarh CO ASSIGNED 25 NOV 2014 VISA GRANT 25 NOV 2014
> 
> 
> Thanx friend for updating on my behalf. M soooooooo happy n wish u all the verrrrrryyyyy best. Hope u all get ur visas soon. My hubby was jst been asked his full name, date of birth n is our relationship ongoing or not. Thats it. Also CO said ur wife is not picking up her phn a.so he said she must be busy and our relationship os going well. Then my husband called me n told me whole story. I checked missed call from australian high commission. Then within 2 3 minutes. Got that wonderful email... Thanks all.. u've all been of great support.. best wishes to u too.


Congrats Smadan..

Happy Reunoin..

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Doggester

Looking at Smadaan case, 
Tdy she updated about calling AHC nd getting that regular reply from operator, no info on getting CO soon to her file and couple of hours later got her visa. 
Now who can trust wat these operators tell us. 

Douggy


----------



## Bluee

Doggester said:


> Looking at Smadaan case,
> Tdy she updated about calling AHC nd getting that regular reply from operator, no info on getting CO soon to her file and couple of hours later got her visa.
> Now who can trust wat these operators tell us.
> 
> Douggy


Operators don't really know what's happening inside..

I guess they are trained to speak some words having no idea of what it is..

My husband called today and got the same reply.. 

Its getting useless to cal them..

Regards
Bluee


----------



## Doggester

On another forum, 
5 March paper applicant got visa yesterday 
17 feb paper apicant got CO allocated yesterday 
They updated this info tdy

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

Hope these guys get visa granted soon  good luck 

Paper :
Kristenpurp 11/02
Waaaiting 19/02
Samson1234 : 10/03

Online:
Vmshenoi 23/02
Sonakshi 27/02
Bluee 01/03
Ravishmodi 02/03
Tushar3484: 15/03

Pls do keep us posted on visa grant/CO allocation, we appreciate it

Douggy


----------



## Bluee

Doggester said:


> Hope these guys get visa granted soon  good luck
> 
> Paper :
> Kristenpurp 11/02
> Waaaiting 19/02
> Samson1234 : 10/03
> 
> Online:
> Vmshenoi 23/02
> Sonakshi 27/02
> Bluee 01/03
> Ravishmodi 02/03
> Tushar3484: 15/03
> 
> Pls do keep us posted on visa grant/CO allocation, we appreciate it
> 
> Douggy


Hey Douggy,

Good that you collected this list.

I will definitely update here if I hear from AHC.

Just waiting for that day to come.

Regards
Bluee


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Doggester said:


> Hope these guys get visa granted soon  good luck
> 
> Paper :
> Kristenpurp 11/02
> Waaaiting 19/02
> Samson1234 : 10/03
> 
> Online:
> Vmshenoi 23/02
> Sonakshi 27/02
> Bluee 01/03
> Ravishmodi 02/03
> Tushar3484: 15/03
> 
> Pls do keep us posted on visa grant/CO allocation, we appreciate it
> 
> Douggy



trust me, if you don't hear the screaming when it happens, then by golly I will be in here within minutes (as soon as hands stop shaking!) to update.

will update ANY activity ... CO, calls, uploads, golden email, all :eyebrows:


----------



## melie_53

Hi good morning everyone, I wanna ask if I can change my Subclass 309 provisional visa into Subclass 100 partner permanent residency visa? Date of logdement June 10,2014


----------



## girlaussie

You can't change it on your own. Partner Visa 309/100 is both Provisional & Permanent, when you apply you initially get 2 years Provisional visa, you will get Permanent 100 only if you meet criteria like married for more than 3/5 years & have kids but you still have to prove genuine relationship. It's at CO's discretion if they feel you meet the criteria you will get straight 100 PR visa, if not then you will get 309 Provisional & after 2 years you will be contacted by DIAC for further documents to access your eligibility for Permanent Residency 100.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



melie_53 said:


> Hi good morning everyone, I wanna ask if I can change my Subclass 309 provisional visa into Subclass 100 partner permanent residency visa? Date of logdement June 10,2014


----------



## Sushy

*


melie_53 said:



Hi good morning everyone, I wanna ask if I can change my Subclass 309 provisional visa into Subclass 100 partner permanent residency visa? Date of logdement June 10,2014

Click to expand...


Hi Melie, I am June 10th Applicant too... :welcome:
Stay in touch...:tea:

Regards.
Sushy
*


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> Hey Studkabir,
> 
> Have you tried to contact her since she got back from her leave? Email or phone?
> Request to speak to the case officer when you call next time.
> As I said before, there isn't much you can do to make the case officer process your application quicker. This is how things are and it is just sad.
> Hope this helps and that you get the visa soon. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

I called AHC last week and operator tried connecting it to the case officer but she came back and said that the case officer is busy and the global processing time is 12 months so your still within the time frame and you still need to wait.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## vmshenoi

*CO assigned!!*



Doggester said:


> Hope these guys get visa granted soon  good luck
> 
> Paper :
> Kristenpurp 11/02
> Waaaiting 19/02
> Samson1234 : 10/03
> 
> Online:
> Vmshenoi 23/02
> Sonakshi 27/02
> Bluee 01/03
> Ravishmodi 02/03
> Tushar3484: 15/03
> 
> Pls do keep us posted on visa grant/CO allocation, we appreciate it
> 
> Douggy



Hi Douggy,

I called AHC today morning and came to know that CO has been allocated to my file. Co was assigned yesterday evening.

CO code is 1. 

Finally some movement after 9 months of wait. Fingers crossed for a speedy grant!!

23 Feb Online


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

vmshenoi said:


> Hi Douggy,
> 
> I called AHC today morning and came to know that CO has been allocated to my file. Co was assigned yesterday evening.
> 
> CO code is 1.
> 
> Finally some movement after 9 months of wait. Fingers crossed for a speedy grant!!



Oh my wordy! YAHOOOOOOOOOOOIES. I am so excited for you and praying that you have a speedy result ... and soon we see lane:


----------



## Bluee

vmshenoi said:


> Hi Douggy,
> 
> I called AHC today morning and came to know that CO has been allocated to my file. Co was assigned yesterday evening.
> 
> CO code is 1.
> 
> Finally some movement after 9 months of wait. Fingers crossed for a speedy grant!!
> 
> 23 Feb Online


Hey Vmshenoi,

So happy for you.. 

Happy days are not far away..

Regards 
Bluee


----------



## timus17

smadaan said:


> great news guys, my friend who is under name smadaan ON THIS FORUM got her visa GRANTED today, she called me up just now and asked me to update on forum her co called her but she couldnot pick up the phone today so co called her husband in australia and asked him few questions and sometime later she got her visa granted DOL 12 MARCH 2014 applied at vfs chandigarh CO ASSIGNED 25 NOV 2014 VISA GRANT 25 NOV 2014
> 
> 
> Thanx friend for updating on my behalf. M soooooooo happy n wish u all the verrrrrryyyyy best. Hope u all get ur visas soon. My hubby was jst been asked his full name, date of birth n is our relationship ongoing or not. Thats it. Also CO said ur wife is not picking up her phn a.so he said she must be busy and our relationship os going well. Then my husband called me n told me whole story. I checked missed call from australian high commission. Then within 2 3 minutes. Got that wonderful email... Thanks all.. u've all been of great support.. best wishes to u too.





Hi Smadaan
Congrats ...Please tell me if CO has also asked about you being onshore or offshore?

Regards


----------



## melie_53

Hello girlaussi thanks for your answer  hopefully I can receive call from the Embassy next week ;-)


----------



## Sushy

melie_53 said:


> Hello girlaussi thanks for your answer  hopefully I can receive call from the Embassy next week ;-)


*Hi Melie, call as in??:noidea: It is going to be 36+ weeks wait ...:frusty: *


----------



## 496402-dron

Took Information from another forum

DOL - March 20

Visa Granted - November 26

Paper application at Delhi vfs.


----------



## girlaussie

You welcome. Good Luck!

Girl Aussie



melie_53 said:


> Hello girlaussi thanks for your answer  hopefully I can receive call from the Embassy next week ;-)


----------



## Bluee

dron said:


> Took Information from another forum
> 
> DOL - March 20
> 
> Visa Granted - November 26
> 
> Paper application at Delhi vfs.


Hey Dron,

Thanks for updating us on this. 

But very sad that there is only 1 grant per day..

Have no clue of what is happening these days at AHC.

Regards
Bluee


----------



## Doggester

vmshenoi said:


> Doggester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope these guys get visa granted soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck
> 
> Paper :
> Kristenpurp 11/02
> Waaaiting 19/02
> Samson1234 : 10/03
> 
> Online:
> Vmshenoi 23/02
> Sonakshi 27/02
> Bluee 01/03
> Ravishmodi 02/03
> Tushar3484: 15/03
> 
> Pls do keep us posted on visa grant/CO allocation, we appreciate it
> 
> Douggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Douggy,
> 
> I called AHC today morning and came to know that CO has been allocated to my file. Co was assigned yesterday evening.
> 
> CO code is 1.
> 
> Finally some movement after 9 months of wait. Fingers crossed for a speedy grant!!
> 
> 23 Feb Online
Click to expand...

Hey thats grt news, hope you hear from CO soon 
All d best
Thankyou for updating

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Doggester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope these guys get visa granted soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck
> 
> Paper :
> Kristenpurp 11/02
> Waaaiting 19/02
> Samson1234 : 10/03
> 
> Online:
> Vmshenoi 23/02
> Sonakshi 27/02
> Bluee 01/03
> Ravishmodi 02/03
> Tushar3484: 15/03
> 
> Pls do keep us posted on visa grant/CO allocation, we appreciate it
> 
> Douggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me, if you don't hear the screaming when it happens, then by golly I will be in here within minutes (as soon as hands stop shaking!) to update.
> 
> will update ANY activity ... CO, calls, uploads, golden email, all
Click to expand...

Smshenoi got CO allocated, next is you girl )
Be ready to be showered wid happiness 

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

20 march paper got visa and i am 20 march online applicant, online applicants from feb also waiting;why this discrimination( no visa grants to online applicants after Ashy10 so disheartening


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Doggester said:


> Smshenoi got CO allocated, next is you girl )
> Be ready to be showered wid happiness
> 
> Douggy


I am SO ready its not funny :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Doggester said:


> 20 march paper got visa and i am 20 march online applicant, online applicants from feb also waiting;why this discrimination( no visa grants to online applicants after Ashy10 so disheartening




VERY frustrating ... I keep floating between "mad" :boxing: and "whatever" :spit:

This is my week 40 ... in fact, today is 9 months to the day since we submitted. So, I have everything :fingerscrossed: and ready for a  before going lane:


----------



## babitha89

Hi All,
I have a question on tavelling to New Zealand on the 309visa,
I recently for the visa grant, flying to Melbourne on dec 11th,
my husband has planned a New Zealand trip once I fly to melbourne,
my question is can the Visa 309 allow you to travel to NZ without a visa
or should I be taking a tourist visa to NZ after reaching australia

Thanks in advance
Regards,
Babitha


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

babitha89 said:


> Hi All,
> I have a question on tavelling to New Zealand on the 309visa,
> I recently for the visa grant, flying to Melbourne on dec 11th,
> my husband has planned a New Zealand trip once I fly to melbourne,
> my question is can the Visa 309 allow you to travel to NZ without a visa
> or should I be taking a tourist visa to NZ after reaching australia
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Regards,
> Babitha


According to the NZ visa website, if in Australia on a provisional visa (like the 309) then you need to have a tourist visa for NZ

Visit

I often read on here about folks heading to NZ when in Australia on tourist visas and all, so assume they have gotten tourist visas for NZ, but ... perhaps someone with real experience will weigh in for you. I am just giving you what I have at hand right now. :juggle:


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

babitha89 ... did you get your 309 visa? if so, could you update the spread sheet with the details please.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

babitha89 said:


> Hey Sonakshi, how u been, I updated the sheet this morning



Congrats!!! lane: (will reflect later, I suppose )

As for me, waiting patiently :juggle:


----------



## Bluee

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> VERY frustrating ... I keep floating between "mad" :boxing: and "whatever" :spit:
> 
> This is my week 40 ... in fact, today is 9 months to the day since we submitted. So, I have everything :fingerscrossed: and ready for a  before going lane:


Hey Sonakshi,

Can you please cal AHC and check about CO allocation ??

It is clearly mentioned in the website that CO will be allocated within 9 months from the date of lodgment.

please do share your discussion with us.

I called them yesterday and the operator got pissed off as am calling everyday. She put me on hold and spoke to someone and said co will be allocated soon.

I am just waiting for Monday when I will be completing 40 weeks to bug them again.. 

Regards
Bluee


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Bluee said:


> Hey Sonakshi,
> 
> Can you please cal AHC and check about CO allocation ??
> 
> It is clearly mentioned in the website that CO will be allocated within 9 months from the date of lodgment.
> 
> please do share your discussion with us.
> 
> I called them yesterday and the operator got pissed off as am calling everyday. She put me on hold and spoke to someone and said co will be allocated soon.
> 
> I am just waiting for Monday when I will be completing 40 weeks to bug them again..
> 
> Regards
> Bluee




Yes, I was going to call at the beginning of the week, after people had success with CO assignment and visas last week when they called and complained ... but figured would wait until end of this week, which is end of my 40th week too. I also have the day off tomorrow so can call from home and really concentrate on the person. 

Either way, today or tomorrow, I will update all :boxing:


----------



## DOL21042014

Any update from anyone?? Do share with us please!!


----------



## karna13

*Spouse visa*

hi ,

I have applied my wifey' spouse visa on 30th march 2014. It is paper application from New Delhi ,India

I havent heard any update from AHC.

I was looking other member post. they have approved visa till 20th march .

Do you think my wifey will get the visa before chritsmas.

It s very frustating.

plz rep so I can plan something accordingly.

Thanks 

shah


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!!!*



DOL21042014 said:


> great news guys,
> my friend who is under name smadaan ON THIS FORUM got her visa GRANTED today, she called me up just now and asked me to update on forum
> her co called her but she couldnot pick up the phone today so co called her husband in australia and asked him few questions and sometime later she got her visa granted
> DOL 12 MARCH 2014
> applied at vfs chandigarh
> CO ASSIGNED 25 NOV 2014
> VISA GRANT 25 NOV 2014


*Many Many Congratulations to smadaan!!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia 

Thanks for sharing the good news with us guys! 
Wish you safe and fun travels.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## kristenpurp

Hi All
Called AHC yesterday, we have a Case officer finally, apparently assigned on Monday 24th November

DOL 12/2/14
CO - 24/11/14
No other news yet.


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I called AHC last week and operator tried connecting it to the case officer but she came back and said that the case officer is busy and the global processing time is 12 months so your still within the time frame and you still need to wait.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Hey Studkabir,

I know how frustrating this situation must be you, but unfortunately there isn't anything you can do but to wait, keep emailing the case officer or calling AHC. They are used to giving these useless response to hundreds maybe thousands of applicants everyday and it's just sad that they can't even provide a useful update after such a long wait.
I'm sorry, I wish I could advice you something that you haven't heard a million times already.
Hope your visa is approved soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!*



vmshenoi said:


> Hi Douggy,
> 
> I called AHC today morning and came to know that CO has been allocated to my file. Co was assigned yesterday evening.
> 
> CO code is 1.
> 
> Finally some movement after 9 months of wait. Fingers crossed for a speedy grant!!
> 
> 23 Feb Online


Congratulations vmshenoi!! :cheer2:
I hope you get the good news soon. Thanks for updating us 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!*



Sonakshi Kumar said:


> VERY frustrating ... I keep floating between "mad" :boxing: and "whatever" :spit:
> 
> This is my week 40 ... in fact, today is 9 months to the day since we submitted. So, I have everything :fingerscrossed: and ready for a  before going lane:


Don't worry Sonakshi!! Hopefully soon the good news will be in your inbox 
Good Luck!!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

babitha89 said:


> Hi All,
> I have a question on tavelling to New Zealand on the 309visa,
> I recently for the visa grant, flying to Melbourne on dec 11th,
> my husband has planned a New Zealand trip once I fly to melbourne,
> my question is can the Visa 309 allow you to travel to NZ without a visa
> or should I be taking a tourist visa to NZ after reaching australia
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Regards,
> Babitha


Hey Babitha,

Congratulations on the visa grant. I don't hink the 309 visa holders can travel to New Zealand without a visa. Please don't forget subclass 309 is only a provisional (temporary) partner visa until DIBP approves your partner subclass 100- i.e. partner permanent visa re-assessment application if the relationship is still genuine and continuing 

After your subclass 100 application is approved, you will be able to visit visa free. Please do check other terms and conditions, not my area of expertise.
Below is the webpage from Immigration New Zealand:-
Quick check

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



karna13 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I have applied my wifey' spouse visa on 30th march 2014. It is paper application from New Delhi ,India
> 
> I havent heard any update from AHC.
> 
> I was looking other member post. they have approved visa till 20th march .
> 
> Do you think my wifey will get the visa before chritsmas.
> 
> It s very frustating.
> 
> plz rep so I can plan something accordingly.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> shah


Hey Shah,

Welcome to the forum :welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill the below mentioned form so I can add your partner visa application details to the main SS:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

The SS helps us to keep track of how AHC New Delhi processes visa applications. You can view the main SS by clicking on the following mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

So far there seems to be no order in which AHC is processing applications. All we have been able to figure out is that paper applications are taking less time to process as compared to online application, no idea why 
Make sure you read the thread to get the latest update on the processing methods.

Hope this helps. And please don't forget to fill the update form. Thanks for your time 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!*



kristenpurp said:


> Hi All
> Called AHC yesterday, we have a Case officer finally, apparently assigned on Monday 24th November
> 
> DOL 12/2/14
> CO - 24/11/14
> No other news yet.


Congratulations on the case officer allocation :cheer2:
Hope the good news comes soon for you.
Can you please update your case officer's details by filling the update form, link to which is mentioned in my signature below. Thanks for your time.
Thanks for updating us. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## melie_53

I got email from the Australian Embassy today .....

Dear Ms Brown

Please be advised that your application is at its final stage. The case
officer will be in contact once a decision has been made.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

melie_53 said:


> I got email from the Australian Embassy today .....
> 
> Dear Ms Brown
> 
> Please be advised that your application is at its final stage. The case
> officer will be in contact once a decision has been made.


June 10 applicant?
well ... ok? Perhaps a different country than India or ... ? 

Either way, definitely Good luck to you and yours! :juggle:


----------



## girlaussie

wow great news, good luck!!!

Girl Aussie 



melie_53 said:


> I got email from the Australian Embassy today .....
> 
> Dear Ms Brown
> 
> Please be advised that your application is at its final stage. The case
> officer will be in contact once a decision has been made.


----------



## Bluee

Updated list of pending grants:

Paper :
Kristenpurp 11/02 - CO Assigned 24/11
Waaaiting 19/02
Samson1234 : 10/03

Online:
Vmshenoi 23/02 - CO assigned 25/11
Sonakshi 27/02
Bluee 01/03
Ravishmodi 02/03
Tushar3484: 15/03
Doggester : 20/03

Pls do keep us posted on visa grant/CO allocation, we appreciate it


----------



## melie_53

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> June 10 applicant?
> well ... ok? Perhaps a different country than India or ... ?
> 
> Either way, definitely Good luck to you and yours! :juggle:


Yes juggle, DOL June 10,2014 then I got email from the Embassy today ;-)


----------



## melie_53

girlaussie said:


> wow great news, good luck!!!
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks girlaussie


----------



## Doggester

Bluee said:


> Updated list of pending grants:
> 
> Paper :
> Kristenpurp 11/02 - CO Assigned 24/11
> Waaaiting 19/02
> Samson1234 : 10/03
> 
> Online:
> Vmshenoi 23/02 - CO assigned 25/11
> Sonakshi 27/02
> Bluee 01/03
> Ravishmodi 02/03
> Tushar3484: 15/03
> Doggester : 20/03
> 
> Pls do keep us posted on visa grant/CO allocation, we appreciate it


Hey thanku Bluee for updating list 
Week is almost gone and only little movement in list 

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

Hey Melie_53 congratsss, visa on his way 
If I may ask, which country did you apply at???

Douggy


----------



## Bluee

Doggester said:


> Hey thanku Bluee for updating list
> Week is almost gone and only little movement in list
> 
> Douggy


Yes Dear.. Nothing much has happened this week.. Lets hope for some movement tomorrow.

Saddest part is Jan online applicants are still waiting for the visa.. The delay is bcoz co went on medical leave for 7 weeks and once she is back, she is not responding.

Hope AHC consider online applicants equal and grant everyone their visas.

God can only change their minds and help us with our visas.. Its really painfull to wait n wait n wait..

Regards
Bluee


----------



## melie_53

Hi Douggy, Philippines going to 
Ausi 



Doggester said:


> Hey Melie_53 congratsss, visa on his way
> If I may ask, which country did you apply at???
> 
> Douggy


----------



## melie_53

Hi Bluee, all we have to do is to keep praying. (Psalms 4:1) Hear me when I call O God of my righteousness thou hast enlarged me when I was in distress have mercy upon me and hear my prayer.

Nothing impossible to our Almighty God he can hear us when we call his name...like what you said God can only changed their minds and help us with our visas..

Good luck everyone  

melie_53



Bluee said:


> Yes Dear.. Nothing much has happened this week.. Lets hope for some movement tomorrow.
> 
> Saddest part is Jan online applicants are still waiting for the visa.. The delay is bcoz co went on medical leave for 7 weeks and once she is back, she is not responding.
> 
> Hope AHC consider online applicants equal and grant everyone their visas.
> 
> God can only change their minds and help us with our visas.. Its really painfull to wait n wait n wait..
> 
> Regards
> Bluee


----------



## hulk9

Bluee said:


> Updated list of pending grants:
> 
> Paper :
> Kristenpurp 11/02 - CO Assigned 24/11
> Waaaiting 19/02
> Samson1234 : 10/03
> 
> Online:
> Vmshenoi 23/02 - CO assigned 25/11
> Sonakshi 27/02
> Bluee 01/03
> Ravishmodi 02/03
> Tushar3484: 15/03
> Doggester : 20/03
> 
> Pls do keep us posted on visa grant/CO allocation, we appreciate it



Hey Bluee, can you please add me to the list, looks like you are missing HULK9 everytime you put a list up lol 


Harsh


----------



## Becky26

melie_53 said:


> I got email from the Australian Embassy today .....
> 
> Dear Ms Brown
> 
> Please be advised that your application is at its final stage. The case
> officer will be in contact once a decision has been made.





Sonakshi Kumar said:


> June 10 applicant?
> well ... ok? Perhaps a different country than India or ... ?
> 
> Either way, definitely Good luck to you and yours! :juggle:


That for sure in not AHC New Delhi, I can guarantee that. After close to 2 years of experience with them, the processing time frames are only feared to increase like they have been rather than decreasing. 

That's still great news though  Congratulations and good luck to melie 
Hope you get the good news soon. Thanks for sharing it with us.
Do share when you get the golden email 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

melie_53 said:


> Hi Bluee, all we have to do is to keep praying. (Psalms 4:1) Hear me when I call O God of my righteousness thou hast enlarged me when I was in distress have mercy upon me and hear my prayer.
> 
> Nothing impossible to our Almighty God he can hear us when we call his name...like what you said God can only changed their minds and help us with our visas..
> 
> Good luck everyone
> 
> melie_53


Amen melie!!! That's exactly what helped me through the 16 plus months of wait for my visa. And at the end HE answered all my prayers 
Keep praying and trust me you'll hear the good news soon.
Good Luck!! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Seems like case officers with initials US, DD, TV and SS are the ones processing online applications. Three of the online applicants have DD as their case officer and in the past TV, US and SS have been the ones processing online applications.

So 4 case officers processing hundreds of online applications is deemed to make the processing take longer as compared to the paper applications which are and can be processed by any and all the case officers at AHC while there is a only a handful of officers who seem to have the knowledge to process online applications.

Hope all waiting get their visas soon. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## melie_53

Thanks Becky  God is good all the time..



Becky26 said:


> Amen melie!!! That's exactly what helped me through the 16 plus months of wait for my visa. And at the end HE answered all my prayers
> Keep praying and trust me you'll hear the good news soon.
> Good Luck!! :thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Bluee

hulk9 said:


> Hey Bluee, can you please add me to the list, looks like you are missing HULK9 everytime you put a list up lol
> 
> 
> Harsh


Hey Harsh,

I am really sorry for this mistake. As I did not see you in the thread for long, i was not sure to add you.

Thanks for letting me know.

Do you have CO assigned???

Regards
Bluee


----------



## Bluee

Becky26 said:


> Seems like case officers with initials US, DD, TV and SS are the ones processing online applications. Three of the online applicants have DD as their case officer and in the past TV, US and SS have been the ones processing online applications.
> 
> So 4 case officers processing hundreds of online applications is deemed to make the processing take longer as compared to the paper applications which are and can be processed by any and all the case officers at AHC while there is a only a handful of officers who seem to have the knowledge to process online applications.
> 
> Hope all waiting get their visas soon. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,

Thanks for your support... We are just praying and waiting..

I don't understand the intention of AHC to make us wait n struggle for a visa..

There are lot more things in life for which we have to struggle and get through... 

They are behaving as if they are granting us visas for heaven..

What a life!!!

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Bluee

melie_53 said:


> Hi Bluee, all we have to do is to keep praying. (Psalms 4:1) Hear me when I call O God of my righteousness thou hast enlarged me when I was in distress have mercy upon me and hear my prayer.
> 
> Nothing impossible to our Almighty God he can hear us when we call his name...like what you said God can only changed their minds and help us with our visas..
> 
> Good luck everyone
> 
> melie_53


Hey Melie,

Thanks for you support... 

I do believe he can only play the trick..

Being positive... 

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

I just called AHC because of the others getting CO and visas after me, even though I applied before them, and the lovely lady said we cant compare cases and there may be a definite reason for the delays and please not to panic. Hopefully have case worker next week





She said I was very sweet and nice ... so gimme a CO please hehehehehehehehehehheeee





Anyways ... see how we go


----------



## Arvi_krish

melie_53 said:


> Hi Bluee, all we have to do is to keep praying. (Psalms 4:1) Hear me when I call O God of my righteousness thou hast enlarged me when I was in distress have mercy upon me and hear my prayer.
> 
> Nothing impossible to our Almighty God he can hear us when we call his name...like what you said God can only changed their minds and help us with our visas..
> 
> Good luck everyone
> 
> melie_53


Hi Melie?

Did you apply in India or from some other country

Arvi_krish


----------



## melie_53

Hi Avir_krish, I apply here in Philippines...

Melie



Arvi_krish said:


> Hi Melie?
> 
> Did you apply in India or from some other country
> 
> Arvi_krish


----------



## kristenpurp

We just got our visa! 

DOL 12/2/14
CO assigned 24/11/14
Visa granted 28/11/14

Kristenpurp


----------



## Bluee

kristenpurp said:


> We just got our visa!
> 
> DOL 12/2/14
> CO assigned 24/11/14
> Visa granted 28/11/14
> 
> Kristenpurp


Hey Kristen..

Congrats.... Finally you made it.. Now your hubby can stay with your daughter forever... 

Great news... So happy for you...

Did you get Subclass 100 or 309??

Regards
Bluee


----------



## timus17

kristenpurp said:


> We just got our visa!
> 
> DOL 12/2/14
> CO assigned 24/11/14
> Visa granted 28/11/14
> 
> Kristenpurp


Many many congrats kristenpurp.... Happy times for u 

In your case was the applicant pregnant or the sponser (spouse) in Australia was pregnant....

If applicant was pregnant... What specific info or questions did case officer asked the applicant?

Any reasons for delay due to pregnancy of applicant?


----------



## melie_53

Congrats kristenpurp I'm happy for you  

Melie



kristenpurp said:


> We just got our visa!
> 
> DOL 12/2/14
> CO assigned 24/11/14
> Visa granted 28/11/14
> 
> Kristenpurp


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

kristenpurp said:


> We just got our visa!
> 
> DOL 12/2/14
> CO assigned 24/11/14
> Visa granted 28/11/14
> 
> Kristenpurp



You work it, girl! :juggle: CONGRATS!!!!!! :juggle:

And we are lane:

So happy for your news ... selfishly, means you just freed up one of the online applicant processors! heheheheheheeee Hopefully sooner I will be feeling the same love :welcome:


----------



## Doggester

kristenpurp said:


> We just got our visa!
> 
> DOL 12/2/14
> CO assigned 24/11/14
> Visa granted 28/11/14
> 
> Kristenpurp


Hey congratssss, happpy day for u 
U were online applicant???

Happy reunion, bless u all
Cheers

Douggy


----------



## DOL21042014

kristenpurp said:


> We just got our visa!
> 
> DOL 12/2/14
> CO assigned 24/11/14
> Visa granted 28/11/14
> 
> Kristenpurp


congrats kristenpurp


----------



## Doggester

Updated list
Paper : 
Kristenpurp 11/02 - Grant (28/11) 
Waaaiting 19/02 
Samson1234 : 10/03 

Online: 
Vmshenoi 23/02 - CO (25/11)
Sonakshi 27/02 
Bluee 01/03 
Ravishmodi 02/03 
Tushar3484: 15/03 
Doggester : 20/03 
ShilpaHK: 22/03

One person on the happy reunion flight )
Lets pray for rest

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

Doggester said:


> Updated list
> Paper :
> Kristenpurp 11/02 - Grant (28/11)
> Waaaiting 19/02
> Samson1234 : 10/03
> 
> Online:
> Vmshenoi 23/02 - CO (25/11)
> Sonakshi 27/02
> Bluee 01/03
> Ravishmodi 02/03
> Tushar3484: 15/03
> Doggester : 20/03
> ShilpaHK: 22/03
> 
> One person on the happy reunion flight )
> Lets pray for rest
> 
> Douggy


Sorry Hulk, missed you again my bad.

Edited list

Paper : 
Waaaiting 19/02 
Samson1234 : 10/03 

Online: 
Kristenpurp: 11/02 - Grant (28/11) 
Vmshenoi 23/02 - CO (25/11)
Hulk9: 26/02
Sonakshi 27/02 
Bluee 01/03 
Ravishmodi 02/03 
Tushar3484: 15/03 
Doggester : 20/03 
ShilpaHK: 22/03

Not sure if Kristen was paper or online applicant

Doughy


----------



## kristenpurp

timus17 said:


> Many many congrats kristenpurp.... Happy times for u
> 
> In your case was the applicant pregnant or the sponser (spouse) in Australia was pregnant....
> 
> The sponsor was pregnant (me).
> 
> If applicant was pregnant... What specific info or questions did case officer asked the applicant?
> 
> They didn't ask any questions at all even though we sent doctors letters, ultrasounds etc to show I was pregnant.
> 
> Any reasons for delay due to pregnancy of applicant?


there wasn't really a delay, we were just in the list of Feb applications.


----------



## kristenpurp

My Husband was the applicant, it was paper.


----------



## kristenpurp

Thanks!!! Very happy since Sunday is our first wedding anniversary and he will arrive Sunday morning


----------



## 496402-dron

From another forum

DOL 17th Feb 2014 paper application new Delhi

CO assigned 22nd november

visa granted 28th november


----------



## kristenpurp

Doggester said:


> Hey congratssss, happpy day for u
> U were online applicant???
> 
> Happy reunion, bless u all
> Cheers
> 
> Douggy


No we were paper applicant. 

Thanks heaps. I just put our daughter to bed and was so happy to say "only two more sleeps til Daddy gets here!"


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant


----------



## kristenpurp

Bluee said:


> Hey Kristen..
> 
> Congrats.... Finally you made it.. Now your hubby can stay with your daughter forever...
> 
> Great news... So happy for you...
> 
> Did you get Subclass 100 or 309??
> 
> Regards
> Bluee


WE got subclass 309

Thanks


----------



## Doggester

kristenpurp said:


> No we were paper applicant.
> 
> Thanks heaps. I just put our daughter to bed and was so happy to say "only two more sleeps til Daddy gets here!"


Aww that's so sweet. I am really happy for you  have a wonderful life in Oz
Thank you for updating on forum, 

Douggy


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

kristenpurp said:


> No we were paper applicant.
> 
> Thanks heaps. I just put our daughter to bed and was so happy to say "only two more sleeps til Daddy gets here!"



THAT right there is THE best comment ever

I am so happy for you and dreaming of me and mine having a baby one day sooner ... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Doggester

Jan online applicants;
Meep, Studkabir and SumitSingh any update from you??????

Douggy


----------



## studkabir

Doggester said:


> Jan online applicants;
> Meep, Studkabir and SumitSingh any update from you??????
> 
> Douggy


No updates still waiting. 

Regards, 
Studkabir


----------



## tejinder kaur

Hey friends, 
Day before yesterday my case officercalled my huhusband and ask him few questions regarding my application and then she told to my husband tht l would like to talk with your wife thn my husband gave her my contact number thn she goes ill call her tomorrow. Yesterday all day I was waiting for her call but she didn't. 
Then in evening my husband gt a email from her. In which she was writing tht ill work on your file on Monday and ill give you guys a decision by this coming week. 
Really excited now


----------



## timus17

tejinder kaur said:


> Hey friends,
> Day before yesterday my case officercalled my huhusband and ask him few questions regarding my application and then she told to my husband tht l would like to talk with your wife thn my husband gave her my contact number thn she goes ill call her tomorrow. Yesterday all day I was waiting for her call but she didn't.
> Then in evening my husband gt a email from her. In which she was writing tht ill work on your file on Monday and ill give you guys a decision by this coming week.
> Really excited now



Thats a good news tejinder

Whats your DOL?


----------



## Doggester

tejinder kaur said:


> Hey friends,
> Day before yesterday my case officercalled my huhusband and ask him few questions regarding my application and then she told to my husband tht l would like to talk with your wife thn my husband gave her my contact number thn she goes ill call her tomorrow. Yesterday all day I was waiting for her call but she didn't.
> Then in evening my husband gt a email from her. In which she was writing tht ill work on your file on Monday and ill give you guys a decision by this coming week.
> Really excited now


Thats very positive all d best, this visa thing took damn long for you but happy days are here now, start packing :wink:

Cheers

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

studkabir said:


> Doggester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jan online applicants;
> Meep, Studkabir and SumitSingh any update from you??????
> 
> Douggy
> 
> 
> 
> No updates still waiting.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir
Click to expand...

Omg, thats really bad on part of AHC :rage: did you contact CO?? Don't mind but Is your case complicated??

I really wish speedy grant for you

Douggy


----------



## SumitSingh

Doggester said:


> Omg, thats really bad on part of AHC :rage: did you contact CO?? Don't mind but Is your case complicated??
> 
> I really wish speedy grant for you
> 
> Douggy


Hi all,

I have finally got the visa grant mail today!!! 
All tricks n tips on this thread work, you will have to implement them strategically 
No doubt Becky is a true gem. One of the reasons is, she indiscriminately replies to everyone.

Hope you all get ur wishes fulfilled very soon.
All the best!

Regards,
Sumit


----------



## Doggester

Hey that's great news Sumit, big congratsss. Hv a happy life with family 
Undoubtedly, Becky is the heart and soul of this forum. I do not think anyone has the kinda knowledge and intention to support, that she has, her work is commendable. She got her visa but still finds time to come here and steers others.

Regards
Douggy


----------



## DOL21042014

SumitSingh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have finally got the visa grant mail today!!!
> All tricks n tips on this thread work, you will have to implement them strategically
> No doubt Becky is a true gem. One of the reasons is, she indiscriminately replies to everyone.
> 
> Hope you all get ur wishes fulfilled very soon.
> All the best!
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit


congrats sumit


----------



## 496402-dron

Congrats


----------



## meet_richa4

Hello, would like how much time its taking now a days for Visa Subclass 309 from India?? As my application date is 13th March and I got the acknowledgment mail on 29th April and I am still waiting for my Visa.


----------



## SumitSingh

Doggester said:


> Hey that's great news Sumit, big congratsss. Hv a happy life with family
> Undoubtedly, Becky is the heart and soul of this forum. I do not think anyone has the kinda knowledge and intention to support, that she has, her work is commendable. She got her visa but still finds time to come here and steers others.
> 
> Regards
> Douggy


Thanks for the wishes Douggy and all the best to you!!! 

Regards, 
Sumit


----------



## SumitSingh

dron said:


> Congrats


Thanks Dron n all the best!!!


----------



## SumitSingh

meet_richa4 said:


> Hello, would like how much time its taking now a days for Visa Subclass 309 from India?? As my application date is 13th March and I got the acknowledgment mail on 29th April and I am still waiting for my Visa.


Hi Richa,

It is taking almost 10 months from the day of lodging the application. If you are paper applicant it might take little lesser compared to online applications. 

Hope that helps! 

Regards, 
Sumit


----------



## meet_richa4

Thanks a lot Sumit


----------



## Doggester

meet_richa4 said:


> Hello, would like how much time its taking now a days for Visa Subclass 309 from India?? As my application date is 13th March and I got the acknowledgment mail on 29th April and I am still waiting for my Visa.


Hi Richa,
Welcome to forum.
AHC is currently taking 9 months to process paper applications if we look at the trend on forum and is taking little more longer for online applications.
AHC yesterday granted visa to 20 March paper applicant and allocated CO to 23 feb online applicant, so you can see the difference. 
For more information you can visit Visas and Migration Family Migration Oct 3 - Australian High Commission

Are you paper or online applicant? What's your date of lodgement??

Douggy


----------



## tejinder kaur

Hey timus, 
My DOL is 27 th September 2013. Im the only older applicant now on this forum I think.... lol


----------



## Bluee

Waw... Great day.. 3 grants.. Congrats all

Tejinder - pack your stuff and get ready... I know how much you waited.. But hope this be your last weekend here..

Meep, studkabir - please cal and bug them. Say that you want to speak to the supervisor.

Other Feb and Mar applicants - wait patiently.. We will hear the good news atleast before Christmas..

Regards
Bluee


----------



## tejinder kaur

Hey Douggy,
Thanks for your positive reply. And yeah dear its taking too long for me. But as you know we cant do anything. We can only do one thing tht is wait, wait an wait... lol. 
Well im crossing my fingers to speedy grants for all of us by this coming week. 
Oh God please help all of us....


----------



## tejinder kaur

Hey Blue, 
Thanks dear. An yeah I hope so tht it will be my last weekend here. I can't tell u tht how much I cried from last few months.
But now It seems like " Good days are coming"


----------



## DOL21042014

any update from siddharth2907 , Hr2211, jan12, waaaiting, £!v!, kiran01, Ak****a,Samson1234,
ashdi,


----------



## meet_richa4

Hey Douggy,
Thanks for the reply,mine is online application (through an agent) and meanwhile I went to Australia on my tourist visa (which is still valid till May) and I did call the Ahc office in Delhi and they just said that it takes time and they can't give any tentative date and when I asked can I go back to Australia since I still have valid tourist Visa they are like that they cannot take any decision if I am not in my home country.. So guess I have no other option then wait.
Regards,
Richa


----------



## ravishmodi

I hope next week brings good news for bluee, sonakshiM and me . It's gng to be 40th week for me and I hope AHC look at our cases and speed up our cases. It's been longgggggggg waitttttt now. Hope AHC speeds up and I can celebrate Christmas with my partner


----------



## meet_richa4

My lodgment date is 13th March and got the acknowledgment on 29th April


----------



## Doggester

DOL21042014 said:


> any update from siddharth2907 , Hr2211, jan12, waaaiting, £!v!, kiran01, Ak****a,Samson1234,
> ashdi,


Siddharth2907: as far as I can rem applicant is in aust on tourist visa,
Hr2211 got visa in nov beginning
Kiran01 also got the visa
Rest are not very active on forum
Awaiting was active last week but this week no update from him.
SS sheet is not update, sometime do not get time to fill the SS update form.

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

meet_richa4 said:


> My lodgment date is 13th March and got the acknowledgment on 29th April


Hey Richa, in case of online application, the date you you submit your docs and fill forms on immiaccount, the same day you get acknowledgement, how come in your case it is different?????? 
The acknowledgment letter will have date of visa application which will be your official DOL.
I am also an online applicant visa agent with both DOL and date of acknowledgement as 20 March 2014.

And yes, if you DOL is 13 March then hopefully you will either have CO allocated or visa granted before Christmas, so yes it would be better to stay offshore in India and avoid delays in visa processing.


Douggy


----------



## meet_richa4

Thanks a lot Douggy, Sorry that was a mistake my agent was trying for the online but finally we filed the paper application.
Just wanted to ask one more thing, its more then 6 months since I got my PPC (and its valid for 6 months) do I have to get it again before they grant me the Visa?
Regards,
Richa


----------



## Doggester

meet_richa4 said:


> Thanks a lot Douggy, Sorry that was a mistake my agent was trying for the online but finally we filed the paper application.
> Just wanted to ask one more thing, its more then 6 months since I got my PPC (and its valid for 6 months) do I have to get it again before they grant me the Visa?
> Regards,
> Richa


As far as I know PCC and medicals are valid for 1 year.
In some cases, CO ask for PCC if they need it again

Douggy


----------



## meet_richa4

Thanks a lot Douggy, really appreciate your help.. Now at least I know I will get it soon.
Thanks again

Regards,
Richa


----------



## kiran01

Doggester said:


> Siddharth2907: as far as I can rem applicant is in aust on tourist visa,
> Hr2211 got visa in nov beginning
> Kiran01 also got the visa
> Rest are not very active on forum
> Awaiting was active last week but this week no update from him.
> SS sheet is not update, sometime do not get time to fill the SS update form.
> 
> Douggy





Hi, 
Im still waiting for my visa. I called ahc couple of weeks ago and got to know about my case officer allocation but so far have not been contacted by them.


----------



## Doggester

kiran01 said:


> Hi,
> Im still waiting for my visa. I called ahc couple of weeks ago and got to know about my case officer allocation but so far have not been contacted by them.


Oh that makes me sad 
If AHC is taking so long to grant visa to early February online applicants, then only God knows when they will process late February/March applications 

Never mind, give them call again on Monday. All I can say is good luck.

Apology for the mistake 

Regards
Douggy


----------



## Doggester

meet_richa4 said:


> Thanks a lot Douggy, really appreciate your help.. Now at least I know I will get it soon.
> Thanks again
> 
> Regards,
> Richa


No worries, happy to help
The link to PCC validity: Character and police certificate requirements

Douggy


----------



## meet_richa4

Doggester said:


> No worries, happy to help
> The link to PCC validity: Character and police certificate requirements
> 
> Douggy


Thanks


----------



## Bluee

tejinder kaur said:


> Hey Blue,
> Thanks dear. An yeah I hope so tht it will be my last weekend here. I can't tell u tht how much I cried from last few months.
> But now It seems like " Good days are coming"


Hey Tejinder,

I am feeling so sad for you. I can understand how difficult it is to live away from our partner.

I am praying for your speedy grant.. Hope you hear the good news soon.

Good luck dear.

I am also sitting away from my hubby for more than 1 year.. My baby was 3 months old when my hubby left to Aus for work. Now she is 1.5 yrs old.. Growing without her dad..

one side I am sad that am not with him,otherwise feeling bad that baby is not growing with her dad.

But can do nothing.. I have to wait.. and am waiting.. Hoping for this wait to end soon.

Regards
Bluee


----------



## Bluee

Hey Douggy

You are doing a fantastic job here..

Helping the needed one.. 

Thank you so much.. 


Regards
Bluee


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Thanks for your support... We are just praying and waiting..
> 
> I don't understand the intention of AHC to make us wait n struggle for a visa..
> 
> There are lot more things in life for which we have to struggle and get through...
> 
> They are behaving as if they are granting us visas for heaven..
> 
> What a life!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


I know the feeling Bluee. It's so sad and frustrating at the same time that the pain involved in this process doesn't make the case officers or the operators a little bit sympathetic towards the applicants. They just see the applicants who want to move to Australia while they are stuck there working a 8-5 job for probably the rest of their life while you and I will be living in Australia. It's their frustration they take out on us when then give the applicants a "12 months standards processing time frame reply".

Just remember they can take their time, but they can't deny your visa if your case if genuine. They know that too that's why they are such big pain in the rear end.
Hang in there everyone, praying for all. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



kristenpurp said:


> We just got our visa!
> 
> DOL 12/2/14
> CO assigned 24/11/14
> Visa granted 28/11/14
> 
> Kristenpurp


*Woooooohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
Many Many Congratulations Kristen!!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :drum::drum::drum::drum:
So happy for you guys  Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life together in Australia.

Thanks for sharing the happy news with us. Wish you safe an fun travels.
GOD bless you!! 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



tejinder kaur said:


> Hey friends,
> Day before yesterday my case officercalled my huhusband and ask him few questions regarding my application and then she told to my husband tht l would like to talk with your wife thn my husband gave her my contact number thn she goes ill call her tomorrow. Yesterday all day I was waiting for her call but she didn't.
> Then in evening my husband gt a email from her. In which she was writing tht ill work on your file on Monday and ill give you guys a decision by this coming week.
> Really excited now


Don't worry tejinder, that's just AHC- lazy and unorganized. They'll probably call you next week since yesterday was Friday and everyone is getting ready for the weekend, the pace of their work goes slower that it already is.
Good Luck and I hope she calls you Monday and you get your visa granted then 
Thanks for keeping us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



SumitSingh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have finally got the visa grant mail today!!!
> All tricks n tips on this thread work, you will have to implement them strategically
> No doubt Becky is a true gem. One of the reasons is, she indiscriminately replies to everyone.
> 
> Hope you all get ur wishes fulfilled very soon.
> All the best!
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit


*Yaaaay!!!!!!!
Many Many Congratulations Sumit!!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life together in Australia.
Thanks for sharing the happy news with us. Wish you safe and fun travels.

Thank you so much for your kind words  It makes me really happy to help you all and see all the re-unions, the best feeling ever! 
GOD bless you!! 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



meet_richa4 said:


> Hello, would like how much time its taking now a days for Visa Subclass 309 from India?? As my application date is 13th March and I got the acknowledgment mail on 29th April and I am still waiting for my Visa.


Hey meet_richa4,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per the current trends AHC New Delhi is taking between 36-40 weeks since DOL to allocate case officers to applications. Currently AHC is processing applications submitted in February and March so you shouldn't be waiting for too long for a case officer. 
Once the case officer is allocated (if there are no complications) processing happens fairly quickly. You can see the trends in the SS. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tejinder kaur

Bluee said:


> tejinder kaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blue,
> Thanks dear. An yeah I hope so tht it will be my last weekend here. I can't tell u tht how much I cried from last few months.
> But now It seems like " Good days are coming"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tejinder,
> 
> I am feeling so sad for you. I can understand how difficult it is to live away from our partner.
> 
> I am praying for your speedy grant.. Hope you hear the good news soon.
> 
> Good luck dear.
> 
> I am also sitting away from my hubby for more than 1 year.. My baby was 3 months old when my hubby left to Aus for work. Now she is 1.5 yrs old.. Growing without her dad..
> 
> one side I am sad that am not with him,otherwise feeling bad that baby is not growing with her dad.
> 
> But can do nothing.. I have to wait.. and am waiting.. Hoping for this wait to end soon.
> 
> Regards
> Bluee
Click to expand...

Hey blue, 
Yes dear its really difficult to stay away from life partner. I know how you feeling for your baby to. But don't worry. This situation is going to end up very soon. Just stay positive.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

ravishmodi said:


> I hope next week brings good news for bluee, sonakshiM and me . It's gng to be 40th week for me and I hope AHC look at our cases and speed up our cases. It's been longgggggggg waitttttt now. Hope AHC speeds up and I can celebrate Christmas with my partner



Thanks so much for thinking of me in your good wishes. My partner is waiting so patiently. I am not. heheheheheheeeee. I think I am single handedly keeping hair colour companies in business with all the grey hair this process is causing!


----------



## meet_richa4

Thanks Becky, Forms filled. 
I can understand how everyone must be feeling some waiting much longer then me.. Its like every Monday I start with a hope and every Friday I feel so helpless.


----------



## robsain

Hi, I am new on forum. DOL 13-02-14 still no CO. But I have lodged my application in Australia. Any one have any idea how long its going to take .
Thanks


----------



## DOL21042014

did u apply online?


robsain said:


> Hi, I am new on forum. DOL 13-02-14 still no CO. But I have lodged my application in Australia. Any one have any idea how long its going to take .
> Thanks


----------



## robsain

Yes i have applied online


----------



## Veronica

I need to remind users that the use of text speak is Strictly against forum rules.
Members who use text speak may find their posts being deleted and infractions being imposed on their accounts.

Please read rule 6.

Thank you


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Looking forward to Week 41 starting tomorrow ... Welcome December!

I would really love a result this week please please please please - Good luck all peeps around me.

DOL 27th Feb
Online


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hi everyone,

I am on a tourist visa in Australia. I have applied partner visa on july 09. Got a tourist visa for 1 year with 3 months stay in August. Just went to Thailand for 1 week after 3 months. Immigration officer at Airport warned us that visitor visa should not be used for this. I am just of the plan that we can apply for extension of stay in jan. Can anyone suggest what can be done. Anyone who traveled outside for extending visa can you please suggest how did you enter back to Australia? I mean did they ask you any questions at the Airport?

Please advice

Arvi_krish


----------



## meet_richa4

Hi Arvi_ krish,

Even I have tourist Visa for 1 year with 3 months maximum stay clause. I was in Sydney for 5 months and in between went to Bali after completing 3 months of stay. Didn't face any problem and no question was asked at the immigration.
Regards,
Richa




Arvi_krish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am on a tourist visa in Australia. I have applied partner visa on july 09. Got a tourist visa for 1 year with 3 months stay in August. Just went to Thailand for 1 week after 3 months. Immigration officer at Airport warned us that visitor visa should not be used for this. I am just of the plan that we can apply for extension of stay in jan. Can anyone suggest what can be done. Anyone who traveled outside for extending visa can you please suggest how did you enter back to Australia? I mean did they ask you any questions at the Airport?
> 
> Please advice
> 
> Arvi_krish


----------



## Hr2211

Doggester said:


> Siddharth2907: as far as I can rem applicant is in aust on tourist visa,
> Hr2211 got visa in nov beginning
> Kiran01 also got the visa
> Rest are not very active on forum
> Awaiting was active last week but this week no update from him.
> SS sheet is not update, sometime do not get time to fill the SS update form.
> 
> Douggy


Hi there,

Sorry for late reply. .. I am still waiting for my PCC ... PSK people killing my patience...now they ask me to change of my passport adding my spouse name which is not mandatory. But I feel like they are giving me very much hard time. I haven't got visa yet. 

I will surely update whatever happens in my case. I know all of us hanging on same boat. So keep up the hope guys.. its not that far... god bless u..

Regards, hiral


----------



## 496402-dron

Hr2211 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry for late reply. .. I am still waiting for my PCC ... PSK people killing my patience...now they ask me to change of my passport adding my spouse name which is not mandatory. But I feel like they are giving me very much hard time. I haven't got visa yet.
> 
> I will surely update whatever happens in my case. I know all of us hanging on same boat. So keep up the hope guys.. its not that far... god bless u..
> 
> Regards, hiral



Oh thts time consuming. 
Becky had same problem. 
Psk ahm normally takes 15 days for renewal of passport.
Once you receive passport ; on same day you can go for pcc. 
All the best.


----------



## Doggester

Hr2211 said:


> Doggester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Siddharth2907: as far as I can rem applicant is in aust on tourist visa,
> Hr2211 got visa in nov beginning
> Kiran01 also got the visa
> Rest are not very active on forum
> Awaiting was active last week but this week no update from him.
> SS sheet is not update, sometime do not get time to fill the SS update form.
> 
> Douggy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry for late reply. .. I am still waiting for my PCC ... PSK people killing my patience...now they ask me to change of my passport adding my spouse name which is not mandatory. But I feel like they are giving me very much hard time. I haven't got visa yet.
> 
> I will surely update whatever happens in my case. I know all of us hanging on same boat. So keep up the hope guys.. its not that far... god bless u..
> 
> Regards, hiral
Click to expand...

Hey that's sad to hear. I was under the assumption that you got it. 
AHC and PSK's just cannot stop bothering people's life. They anyways have to give it then why not keep it simple. 
Nonetheless, U don't have to apologize, we all can totally get you being caught in PCC mess.
Wishing you speedy PCC and visa grant.
Keep us posted

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

robsain said:


> Hi, I am new on forum. DOL 13-02-14 still no CO. But I have lodged my application in Australia. Any one have any idea how long its going to take .
> Thanks


Hi there,
Have you lodged offshore (309/100) or onshore (820/801) partner visa??

For former visa, AHC is currently taking around 9 months to process paper applications if we look at the trend on forum but is taking little more longer for online applications. 
Day before yesterday AHC granted visa to 20 March paper applicant and allocated CO to 23 feb online applicant, so you can see the difference. 

Douggy


----------



## archana1729

Hi All,

I am following this forum quite some time. People are very helpful here .

I am a bit worried about the delays with online visas as I am also an online applicant.

DOL: 15th June 2014 (Online).

As Seniors in this forum said, I uploaded notarized PCC in my immigration account and eagerly waiting for more visa grants.

Best Of Luck everybody.
Thanks,
Archana


----------



## netgnus

Hey archna 


As there was a post before says there is equal time taken by them . Either online or paper but I am imagining online may take a little longer however make sure all your documents are completed cause they do clear the case early if the documents are completed !! My online submission date is 9 July hope we get the speedy grant .

Good luck 
Nathan


----------



## agathi

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am on a tourist visa in Australia. I have applied partner visa on july 09. Got a tourist visa for 1 year with 3 months stay in August. Just went to Thailand for 1 week after 3 months. Immigration officer at Airport warned us that visitor visa should not be used for this. I am just of the plan that we can apply for extension of stay in jan. Can anyone suggest what can be done. Anyone who traveled outside for extending visa can you please suggest how did you enter back to Australia? I mean did they ask you any questions at the Airport?
> 
> Please advice
> 
> Arvi_krish


Hi Arvi

I have answered this question before . I have existed the country to Newzland have been back here for another three months no where in your visa condition they say you need to go back again to home country if you where warned raise it with department and sort it out. Dont spread unnecessary fear and confusion here people in this forum already have enough thing on their mind to worry about. So I have answered your question ssecond time. Please dont copy paste this question again here after an week and expect answer.


----------



## agathi

Hi All ,

beginning of new week lets hope for feb applicants be completed by this weeks both online and paper


----------



## hulk9

Bluee said:


> Hey Melie,
> 
> Thanks for you support...
> 
> I do believe he can only play the trick..
> 
> Being positive...
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


No CO yet Bluee


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

hulk9 said:


> No CO yet Bluee



I am watching you like a hawk, Hulk9! :juggle:


----------



## Arvi_krish

agathi said:


> Hi Arvi
> 
> I have answered this question before . I have existed the country to Newzland have been back here for another three months no where in your visa condition they say you need to go back again to home country if you where warned raise it with department and sort it out. Dont spread unnecessary fear and confusion here people in this forum already have enough thing on their mind to worry about. So I have answered your question ssecond time. Please dont copy paste this question again here after an week and expect answer.


Agathi,

I am not copy pasting any questions here. I just called AHC and they said its better to return back to India. Please think and use your words. Forum is to share your specific problems and get a solution by else experience. 

Anyways Thankyou Agathi

Arvi_krish


----------



## Becky26

Hr2211 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry for late reply. .. I am still waiting for my PCC ... PSK people killing my patience...now they ask me to change of my passport adding my spouse name which is not mandatory. But I feel like they are giving me very much hard time. I haven't got visa yet.
> 
> I will surely update whatever happens in my case. I know all of us hanging on same boat. So keep up the hope guys.. its not that far... god bless u..
> 
> Regards, hiral


Hey Hiral,

I faced the same issue. The PSK can ask you to get the passport reissued to get your partner's name on it. I had to do what they told me because they wouldn't have issued me a PCC otherwise and that was the reason of delay in my case.
These rules differ from PSK to PSK. Many people on this thread didn't have to get their passport reissued but I had to. So it depends on the requirements of your PSK, if they say it's mandatory then it probably is for them.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



archana1729 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am following this forum quite some time. People are very helpful here .
> 
> I am a bit worried about the delays with online visas as I am also an online applicant.
> 
> DOL: 15th June 2014 (Online).
> 
> As Seniors in this forum said, I uploaded notarized PCC in my immigration account and eagerly waiting for more visa grants.
> 
> Best Of Luck everybody.
> Thanks,
> Archana


Hey Archana,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per the current trends AHC New Delhi is taking between 36-40 weeks since DOL to allocate case officers to applications. Currently AHC is processing applications submitted in February and March so you shouldn't be waiting for too long for a case officer. 
Once the case officer is allocated (if there are no complications) processing happens fairly quickly. You can see the trends in the SS. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

agathi said:


> Hi Arvi
> 
> I have answered this question before . I have existed the country to Newzland have been back here for another three months no where in your visa condition they say you need to go back again to home country if you where warned raise it with department and sort it out. Dont spread unnecessary fear and confusion here people in this forum already have enough thing on their mind to worry about. So I have answered your question ssecond time. Please dont copy paste this question again here after an week and expect answer.


This is not an unnecessary fear and confusion as you say. Immigration can ask questions and give people ultimatums on how many times a visitor visa holder can come to Australia and for how long. They even have the authority to cancel someone's visa if the visa holder can't correctly answer their queries. This information will help people in planning their trips and prepare them if in case they are about get questioned in the similar way as Arvi_krish was questioned. Better to be prepared than fumbling around for answers to the immigration officer's questions.

As for posting the same question again- I agree with agathi, we have answered your queries before. So please don't copy paste the same question. 
Do ask if you have a different query.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcoming December 2014*

Hey Guys!

Hope everyone is doing well  November 2014 was great as compared to October in terms of number of visas granted. October only had 10 visas approved while November had 24 which is a great effort from AHC. 
I wish the Advent season brings Hope, Joy and Love to all and re-unites all who have been waiting for their visas patiently :xmascandle::xmascandle: :wreath::wreath:
Praying for all, Good Luck and I hope there are many visas granted 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## vmshenoi

It has been a week now after the CO was allocated and they have not even contacted me once.

Not even a single mail from CO.

From the spreadsheet I can see me and Kiran01(04/02/2014 - Online) have the same CO. Can you please update if you have got any response from CO?


23 Feb Online


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

vmshenoi said:


> It has been a week now after the CO was allocated and they have not even contacted me once.
> 
> Not even a single mail from CO.
> 
> From the spreadsheet I can see me and Kiran01(04/02/2014 - Online) have the same CO. Can you please update if you have got any response from CO?
> 
> 
> 23 Feb Online


Damn! I was hoping you were going to say you had the visa and I was going to celebrate! I hope sooner you have news!!!! :rain:


----------



## robsain

Hi there, does any one know the contact no. of AHC . I am trying +911141399900 but its saying the number is wrong.
Thanks


----------



## Arvi_krish

Becky26 said:


> This is not an unnecessary fear and confusion as you say. Immigration can ask questions and give people ultimatums on how many times a visitor visa holder can come to Australia and for how long. They even have the authority to cancel someone's visa if the visa holder can't correctly answer their queries. This information will help people in planning their trips and prepare them if in case they are about get questioned in the similar way as Arvi_krish was questioned. Better to be prepared than fumbling around for answers to the immigration officer's questions.
> 
> As for posting the same question again- I agree with agathi, we have answered your queries before. So please don't copy paste the same question.
> Do ask if you have a different query.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

Thankyou for your answer. I did not copy paste just wanted to be sure and conform my further step because i have to exit the country now before February 06th. So had to make arrangements for that. 

My intention was not to fear or confuse anyone 

Thanks 
Arvi_krish


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

robsain said:


> Hi there, does any one know the contact no. of AHC . I am trying +911141399900 but its saying the number is wrong.
> Thanks


+91 11 4122 1000 then dial 1 and then 2 in quick succession, without listening to the rambling choices


----------



## kiran01

vmshenoi said:


> It has been a week now after the CO was allocated and they have not even contacted me once.
> 
> Not even a single mail from CO.
> 
> From the spreadsheet I can see me and Kiran01(04/02/2014 - Online) have the same CO. Can you please update if you have got any response from CO?
> 
> 
> 23 Feb Online




Hey vmshenoi, 
So far i havnt been contacted by case officer it has been 3weeks since case officer allocation..


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

kiran01 said:


> Hey vmshenoi,
> So far i havnt been contacted by case officer it has been 3weeks since case officer allocation..



Call them, call them, call them ... I just checked the SS and they were so quick when they were doing the paper applications.

Prod them prod them prod them :fingerscrossed:


----------



## meet_richa4

Hi Becky, 
I have filled the ss form but made a mistake, pls remove the case officer code as I was under impression tht when I got the acknowledgment letter plus medical examination request (on 29th April) that my CO has been allocated, But after seeing the old threads came to know that's not the procedure. So request you to pls remove the CO code from the sheet. Sorry for the mistake.
Thanks,
Richa


----------



## rasakr

Good morning All,

I am new to this forum so my apologies if I am posting my question not in the right place 
My boyfriend just got skilled visa and will go to Australia mid next year.
I did not apply for partners visa yet as he is not in Australia. Is it a good idea to apply now ?
I was thinking to go with a student visa and after a while to apply for partners visa ( is it possible?). Which options would you advise to choose?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

rasakr said:


> Good morning All,
> 
> I am new to this forum so my apologies if I am posting my question not in the right place
> My boyfriend just got skilled visa and will go to Australia mid next year.
> I did not apply for partners visa yet as he is not in Australia. Is it a good idea to apply now ?
> I was thinking to go with a student visa and after a while to apply for partners visa ( is it possible?). Which options would you advise to choose?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


I am sure a Moderator will weigh in on your enquiry, but in the meantime ... I think you need to do some research, especially on the Australian visa Dept website. My immediate thought is you can only do the partner visa for an Australian partner, not someone on skilled migrant visa. I hope there is a way you can work a way to do it!!!! :thumb:


----------



## rasakr

Sorry, maybe I was not very clear  it is permanent residence visa which allows to apply for a partners visa  I am just trying to get an advise if it's better to apply immediately/ if I can apply while being on a student visa, etc.. 


QUOTE=Sonakshi Kumar;5874234]I am sure a Moderator will weigh in on your enquiry, but in the meantime ... I think you need to do some research, especially on the Australian visa Dept website. My immediate thought is you can only do the partner visa for an Australian partner, not someone on skilled migrant visa. I hope there is a way you can work a way to do it!!!! :thumb:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thankyou for your answer. I did not copy paste just wanted to be sure and conform my further step because i have to exit the country now before February 06th. So had to make arrangements for that.
> 
> My intention was not to fear or confuse anyone
> 
> Thanks
> Arvi_krish


Hey Arvi_krish,

I know you weren't trying to scare anyone. Thanks for sharing your experience. If you read my post, I was actually explaining what you were trying to say and that it was good for the applicants to know what kind of situations they can run into while travelling back from and back to Australia.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

meet_richa4 said:


> Hi Becky,
> I have filled the ss form but made a mistake, pls remove the case officer code as I was under impression tht when I got the acknowledgment letter plus medical examination request (on 29th April) that my CO has been allocated, But after seeing the old threads came to know that's not the procedure. So request you to pls remove the CO code from the sheet. Sorry for the mistake.
> Thanks,
> Richa


Hey Richa,

Thanks for updating us. I didn't add the name of the case officer to your details in the main SS. I'm aware that it is not the case officer who requested you to get the medicals done. I had the exact same experience. 
No need for sorry  If you have a look at your details, you'll notice that the date of case officer allocation box is blank 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bluee

Any grants or CO allocation today??

Did anybody cal AHC?? 

Please update..

Waiting to hear..

Regards
Bluee


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Bluee said:


> Any grants or CO allocation today??
> 
> Did anybody cal AHC??
> 
> Please update..
> 
> Waiting to hear..
> 
> Regards
> Bluee



Nothing. I didn't call today. Getting a little :hurt: now.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Just saw on another forum that someone got a visa today - Online applicant from 7th Feb, got CO 3 weeks ago, and got visa today. Maybe one of ours so hopefully they share sooner, but I was just excited and wanted to give others (including me!) hope


----------



## robsain

Hi, i have just called AHC they are saying CO have been allocated for my application.
DOL 13-02-14
I hope they grant my visa soon.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

robsain said:


> Hi, i have just called AHC they are saying CO have been allocated for my application.
> DOL 13-02-14
> I hope they grant my visa soon.


Online? Good luck with a quick turnaround!


----------



## timus17

Hello guys

Lets hope we all get lots of grant this week

Does ahc case officer work during Christmas and new year? What is there shut down period?


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Delhi and Chennai only has 25th and 26th December as holiday.

Mumbai has 24th 25th and 26th December as holiday


----------



## Sushy

*Hi Archana, glad to see you. Welcome to the list of June applicants. Stay in touch.
Regards 
Sushy
*


archana1729 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am following this forum quite some time. People are very helpful here .
> 
> I am a bit worried about the delays with online visas as I am also an online applicant.
> 
> DOL: 15th June 2014 (Online).
> 
> As Seniors in this forum said, I uploaded notarized PCC in my immigration account and eagerly waiting for more visa grants.
> 
> Best Of Luck everybody.
> Thanks,
> Archana


----------



## archana1729

Hi Sushy,
Thanks.

Surely lets be in contact.

I applied Tourist Visa in last July and went to Sydney for 2 weeks again going in December Third week on tourist visa.

Thanks,
Archana


----------



## Bluee

hulk9 said:


> No CO yet Bluee


Hello Harsh,

Can you please cal them and check why no CO till 41st week??

Regards
Bluee


----------



## Bluee

tejinder kaur said:


> Hey guys,
> My husband Just called my CO. she goes " im working on your file right now and I would have to talk with your wife thn straight away ill give you my decision. Thn she said tht ill try to call her today if not yhn tomorrow ill call her and make a decision.  worried now


Dear Tejinder,

Wait till 3pm tomorrow for a call from your CO. If you don't get, you cal her and speak..

Atleast then lets see if she can take a decision..

Regards
Bluee


----------



## Bluee

robsain said:


> Hi there, does any one know the contact no. of AHC . I am trying +911141399900 but its saying the number is wrong.
> Thanks





kiran01 said:


> Hey vmshenoi,
> So far i havnt been contacted by case officer it has been 3weeks since case officer allocation..


Hey Kiran,

In the other forum, Feb 7th online applicant has got her visa..

you being Feb 1st, why don't you cal them and check what's happening with your case..

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Sushy

*Hi Archana, I was trying to send you a private message, I think you have blocked that option. You may kindly unblock it. 

Regards,
Sushy*:tea:



archana1729 said:


> Hi Sushy,
> Thanks.
> 
> Surely lets be in contact.
> 
> I applied Tourist Visa in last July and went to Sydney for 2 weeks again going in December Third week on tourist visa.
> 
> Thanks,
> Archana


----------



## agathi

Monday down not as single grant


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

agathi said:


> Monday down not as single grant


Keep your chin up. Someone on another forum got their visa - early feb online applicant :fish:


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi Archana, I was trying to send you a private message, I think you have blocked that option. You may kindly unblock it.
> 
> Regards,
> Sushy*:tea:


Archana has only 2 posts on the thread thats why you can private message her. She needs to post minimum of 5 posts to automatically activate her private message inbox.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

agathi said:


> Monday down not as single grant


Starting of any month is slow in terms of grant but it picks up eventually as per the trends of several months in the past.
I do hope AHC grants heaps of visas before they close for Christmas 
Good Luck to all :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Becky26 said:


> Starting of any month is slow in terms of grant but it picks up eventually as per the trends of several months in the past.
> I do hope AHC grants heaps of visas before they close for Christmas
> Good Luck to all :thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Make it mine, make it mine, make it mine ... :bolt:


----------



## hulk9

Bluee said:


> Hello Harsh,
> 
> Can you please cal them and check why no CO till 41st week??
> 
> Regards
> Bluee



Hey Bluee,

Called them yesterday, they took all my details and told I am not allowed to compare application dates and there is nothing like online applications are going late. Quite frustrating, I want the VISA before Christmas!! So frustrating 

Cheers,
Harsh


----------



## Revenant

Hello everyone,

My wife has applied for her Spouse Visa on 1st Feb, but no official intimation on the case officer allocation. However, the operator told us that the CO has been allotted 3 weeks ago! I asked the operator to transfer the line to the CO or provide me her Email, but she wouldn't cooperate at all. Ours is an Online application. Can anyone suggest us what we should do? Thank you


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



Revenant said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wife has applied for her Spouse Visa on 1st Feb, but no official intimation on the case officer allocation. However, the operator told us that the CO has been allotted 3 weeks ago! I asked the operator to transfer the line to the CO or provide me her Email, but she wouldn't cooperate at all. Ours is an Online application. Can anyone suggest us what we should do? Thank you


Hey Revenant,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per the current trends AHC New Delhi is taking between 36-40 weeks since DOL to allocate case officers to applications. Currently AHC is processing applications submitted in February and March. Online applications are taking a bit longer to process in comparison to the paper applications.
Once the case officer is allocated (if there are no complications) processing happens fairly quickly. You can see the trends in the SS. 

If you know who your case officer is maybe you can write him/her an email requesting an update on the processing of your application or alternatively call AHC to get an updated.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Revenant

Thank you Becky! Much appreciated.


----------



## Becky26

Revenant said:


> Thank you Becky! Much appreciated.


No worries, happy to help 
Please do fill the update form, the link to which is also mentioned in my signature below. Thanks for your time 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Revenant

Becky26 said:


> No worries, happy to help
> Please do fill the update form, the link to which is also mentioned in my signature below. Thanks for your time
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Done! Thank you.


----------



## vmshenoi

Hi Becky,

I am planning to email CO as the operators are not allowing me to talk to CO.

Can you pls give the format of the email address? i know the CO name.

You shd hv already mentioned it earlier but I am not getting that page.


----------



## Becky26

vmshenoi said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I am planning to email CO as the operators are not allowing me to talk to CO.
> 
> Can you pls give the format of the email address? i know the CO name.
> 
> You shd hv already mentioned it earlier but I am not getting that page.


Hey vmshenoi,

The case officer's email address is [email protected]
Hope this helps. Good Luck and please do keep us updated when you hear something back from AHC 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bluee

Feb 1st online applicants are still waiting when Mar 20 paper applicants have the visa with them..

Why this kind of discrimination.. What a management.

I lost all the hopes of getting visa before Christmas.

Really very sad..

Applying online is such a worst thing.. Jan applicants are also still waiting..

Regards
Bluee


----------



## ravishmodi

Called AHC this morning. Worst people to deal with. Too rude and not at all helpful. Didn't gave any info and got the same ans 12 months global processing time and all. Then my wife called them again same thing rude and not ready to give any info. But she said that call after 1-2 weeks to check for CO allocation. So just want to knw is this a good sign or was it just a normal ans. But AHC has worst people to deal with . Was so frustrated felt like bursting out on them but cn't do that. Have to keep calm


----------



## Bluee

ravishmodi said:


> Called AHC this morning. Worst people to deal with. Too rude and not at all helpful. Didn't gave any info and got the same ans 12 months global processing time and all. Then my wife called them again same thing rude and not ready to give any info. But she said that call after 1-2 weeks to check for CO allocation. So just want to knw is this a good sign or was it just a normal ans. But AHC has worst people to deal with . Was so frustrated felt like bursting out on them but cn't do that. Have to keep calm


Hey Ravish,

I also underwent the same and now given up on calling..

Atleast if we have a CO, we can send an email.. But we are not from the luckyone..

Have nothing to do otherthan wait..

I changed my focus towards something else than breaking head everyday for visa and getting dissaponted at the end of day.

Let it happen when it has to..

Don't stress yourself.. We can do nothing..

Regards
Bluee


----------



## ravishmodi

I knw Bluee. These people are good for nothing . I would rate them as the worst unprofessional institute. They dnt transfer your call to Supervisor or senior CO. If they do that atleast we can get some idea. I hope these people realized that they are dealing with people's life and career and hope they work sincerely.Hope we get our visas soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: 






Bluee said:


> Hey Ravish,
> 
> I also underwent the same and now given up on calling..
> 
> Atleast if we have a CO, we can send an email.. But we are not from the luckyone..
> 
> Have nothing to do otherthan wait..
> 
> I changed my focus towards something else than breaking head everyday for visa and getting dissaponted at the end of day.
> 
> Let it happen when it has to..
> 
> Don't stress yourself.. We can do nothing..
> 
> Regards
> Bluee


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

heena1234 said:


> hiii..
> gud mrng all...
> can anyone plz tell how to board the flight ... some steps...
> as i m going for the first time plzz help...


I took my partner on his first flight last year ... It was an eyeopener, what I take for granted to know and what he was confused about. As an avid traveller, he learnt from the best heheheheheheheheeeee

Please message me and I can go through each stage of travel ... :yo:


----------



## Revenant

Becky26 said:


> Hey vmshenoi,
> 
> The case officer's email address is [email protected]
> Hope this helps. Good Luck and please do keep us updated when you hear something back from AHC
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



G'day Becky!

You are a legend mate! I noticed this post of yours and followed suit. Have sent an Email to the CO. I don't care if she is happy or sad to see an Email from a Client directly, but it definitely helped me  

Will update you on the progress.

Cheers,

Rev


----------



## vmshenoi

Becky26 said:


> Hey vmshenoi,
> 
> The case officer's email address is [email protected]
> Hope this helps. Good Luck and please do keep us updated when you hear something back from AHC
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky. I called AHC today morning and asked to connect to my CO. The told that she is in a meeting.

Then I mailed the CO based on the ID u gave. Got an auto reply that CO is on leave from 2nd to 5th which means she will be coming only next week. I was expecting some good news this week..but its all over now.


----------



## studkabir

Hi Becky,

The case officer called my lawyer yesterday and spoke to him and asked him to send the PCC which we had given long back when we applied for the visa. My lawyer luckily had the original he uploaded it straight away. Now hoping I get my visa soon.

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## Sushy

*Hi Becky, how are you?

Okay cool, I wasn't knowing that. 
Thanks..*



Becky26 said:


> Archana has only 2 posts on the thread thats why you can private message her. She needs to post minimum of 5 posts to automatically activate her private message inbox.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Becky26

Revenant said:


> G'day Becky!
> 
> You are a legend mate! I noticed this post of yours and followed suit. Have sent an Email to the CO. I don't care if she is happy or sad to see an Email from a Client directly, but it definitely helped me
> 
> Will update you on the progress.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rev


Hey Rev,

Haha! Good to know my post helped you  Don't worry, it's your right to ask about the progress of your application. Now just wait for the time period they give you like 7-10 working days (only guessing) before writing to the case officer again.
My case officer was the laziest of all the case officers. I hope you get a reply soon from her 
Good Luck! Thanks for your time to update us.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

vmshenoi said:


> Thanks Becky. I called AHC today morning and asked to connect to my CO. The told that she is in a meeting.
> 
> Then I mailed the CO based on the ID u gave. Got an auto reply that CO is on leave from 2nd to 5th which means she will be coming only next week. I was expecting some good news this week..but its all over now.


No worries vmshenoi. Happy to help 
Don't be disheartened, I know it's disappointing but as you said the case officer will be back on the 5th  That's a ray of hope and you can get your visa after then. Hang in there and don't lose hope. 
I know the feeling, my case officer was on leave just before my visa was approved. I was getting very impatient and frustrated.
But good news will come. Hope this helps 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> The case officer called my lawyer yesterday and spoke to him and asked him to send the PCC which we had given long back when we applied for the visa. My lawyer luckily had the original he uploaded it straight away. Now hoping I get my visa soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Hey studkabir,

Thanks for updating us. Request for PCC is progress and I hope you get your visa approved very soon. Please do share with us when the good news comes 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

studkabir said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> The case officer called my lawyer yesterday and spoke to him and asked him to send the PCC which we had given long back when we applied for the visa. My lawyer luckily had the original he uploaded it straight away. Now hoping I get my visa soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


Oh my word yes please! That would be GRAND news for you and free up a case worker (albeit a SLOW ONE) for someone else heheheheheheee :bolt:


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi Becky, how are you?
> 
> Okay cool, I wasn't knowing that.
> Thanks..*


Hey Sushy,

I'm great, thanks for asking. Hope you're doing good 
No worries, happy to help


----------



## meet_richa4

It seems AHC has slow down again. No case officer appointed yet. 
Christmas is coming and AHC will be close those days. Don't know how long we have to wait. Really feeling helpless now.


----------



## guri7892

Hello
I applied for visa on 10 feb 2014
I called AHC, they said CO has been allocated on 10 of november, but i hvnt recieved any intimation from CO, no mail regarding his allocation. 
Should I give then call tomorrow? Or I shud wait? I am also on visitor visa .. so shud I exit thw country now? Or shud I wait for his mail?
I am worried now, becuase AHC told one of my freind that it will take 12-18 months from now on.
I wish I could get some news before CO's would go for Christmas holidays.
they give headache


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

guri7892 said:


> Hello
> I applied for visa on 10 feb 2014
> I called AHC, they said CO has been allocated on 10 of november, but i hvnt recieved any intimation from CO, no mail regarding his allocation.
> Should I give then call tomorrow? Or I shud wait? I am also on visitor visa .. so shud I exit thw country now? Or shud I wait for his mail?
> I am worried now, becuase AHC told one of my freind that it will take 12-18 months from now on.
> I wish I could get some news before CO's would go for Christmas holidays.
> they give headache


You should get a welcome wagon from the delightful Becky45 sooner but in the meantime, please go back a few pages to her info on how to update the SS she maintains for people to gauge whats happening with the processing. Its a great help

From my experience of reading here, the CO wont give you the visa until you are offshore so perhaps its a good idea to call or email the CO and see whats happening and make plans to exit soon. 

Congrats on CO being assigned and I hope they get to you sooner. Did you apply online???


----------



## guri7892

I applied paper documents.dint applied online
And also, to whom I should contact I do not know who my case officer is.
nobody has contacted me yet.
I just called AHC they told me that case officer will contact me if in case he needs something or else.
dats why I am confused now


----------



## guri7892

I have updated SS forum. Filled entire information


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

ARGH I am happy for them but SO peeved in the system

On another forum ...

DOL: 19Mar14
Type: Paper based
Visa Granted on 02Dec14


----------



## meet_richa4

Hi Sonakshi,
I read that and I am happy for them, but I do not understand mine DOL is 13th March (paper applicant) and I didnt got CO allocated yet and thr r applicants whr the DOL is 19th/20th March and they got the Visa. I am lost now.



Sonakshi Kumar said:


> ARGH I am happy for them but SO peeved in the system
> 
> On another forum ...
> 
> DOL: 19Mar14
> Type: Paper based
> Visa Granted on 02Dec14


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

I know. Its crazy. So frustrating ...


----------



## 496402-dron

Visa delay may be due to delay in background check. 
Ahc do verify all documents we submit.


----------



## agathi

Becky you are the best
You are our guardian angel. I mean the information you give us we are so grateful

Sonakshi you are our hope angel
keeping our hope alive and flickering on our worst days and Grant days
and many other people i have not referred too keep this place a solace


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

agathi said:


> Becky you are the best
> You are our guardian angel. I mean the information you give us we are so grateful
> 
> Sonakshi you are our hope angel
> keeping our hope alive and flickering on our worst days and Grant days
> and many other people i have not referred too keep this place a solace



Thank you so much for the kind words, which in turn have boosted my resolve. :yo:

Some days are so hard but we MUST stay strong. We have made it this far! But like everyone Jan/Feb/March, we thought this saga would be long over by now and still the journey continues ... sigh 

:fingerscrossed:   :sad: :emptybath:


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

I just called AHC and was advised that, once again I was so polite and sweet ... apparently that also moves mountains!

Lady on the phone was delightful and advised me that a case worker has been assigned to our case.

I will update the SS ... PROUDLY!!!


----------



## meet_richa4

That's a great news.. Congratulations.. You will get the grant soon.. 




Sonakshi Kumar said:


> I just called AHC and was advised that, once again I was so polite and sweet ... apparently that also moves mountains!
> 
> Lady on the phone was delightful and advised me that a case worker has been assigned to our case.
> 
> I will update the SS ... PROUDLY!!!


----------



## vmshenoi

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> I just called AHC and was advised that, once again I was so polite and sweet ... apparently that also moves mountains!
> 
> Lady on the phone was delightful and advised me that a case worker has been assigned to our case.
> 
> I will update the SS ... PROUDLY!!!


Congrats Sonakshi..Wishing you a speedy grant.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

I am just SO EXCITED ... and of course today my partner has taken his mamma to Temple and to see family and isn't openly contactable so I am exploding with excitement at reaching this step. SO, you guys are my happy vent !!!


----------



## Bluee

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> I am just SO EXCITED ... and of course today my partner has taken his mamma to Temple and to see family and isn't openly contactable so I am exploding with excitement at reaching this step. SO, you guys are my happy vent !!!


Hey Sonakshi,

Congrats dear.. Now you can be prepared to get your visa anytime.

For safer side upload notarized pcc upfront.

What is your Case workers code??

I also called them to check if I have CO but not yet.. Hopefully next week..

Regards
Bluee


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Code is 15. Update on SS should show sooner
I already uploaded recently the notarised pcc and today updated chat and contact
Fingers toes eyes. All crossed for quick YES decision!


----------



## studkabir

studkabir said:


> Hi becky n everyone,
> 
> Hurray hurray I got my visa just now. Case officer called me this morning and spoke to me then she called my husband in Australia and spoke to him. 1 hour later I got the visa grant golden email. I m so happy. thanks and all the best to everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

AWESOME NEWS studkabir!!! Yahooooooo


----------



## Bluee

studkabir said:


> studkabir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi becky n everyone,
> 
> Hurray hurray I got my visa just now. Case officer called me this morning and spoke to me then she called my husband in Australia and spoke to him. 1 hour later I got the visa grant golden email. I m so happy. thanks and all the best to everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Studkabir.. After such a long wait, you finally got it.
> 
> Patience really helped u..
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee
Click to expand...


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant


----------



## MeeP

Happy News... Got the Visa...YaYYYYYYYYYYYYY....  
CO called 1 hr ago and talked for 15 mins....She asked for Joint Bank Account Proof ... But before we uploading it got the Visa Grant Letter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    


thanks everyone for the Support.
thank GOD:amen::amen::amen:


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



guri7892 said:


> Hello
> I applied for visa on 10 feb 2014
> I called AHC, they said CO has been allocated on 10 of november, but i hvnt recieved any intimation from CO, no mail regarding his allocation.
> Should I give then call tomorrow? Or I shud wait? I am also on visitor visa .. so shud I exit thw country now? Or shud I wait for his mail?
> I am worried now, becuase AHC told one of my freind that it will take 12-18 months from now on.
> I wish I could get some news before CO's would go for Christmas holidays.
> they give headache


Hey guri7892,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for filling out your application details in the SS form and now I've added them to the main SS. You can view your details in the main SS by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*If I were you, I'd be getting on the next flight to India without any delay. The longer you're onshore the longer your visa is going to take to get approved. Many applications have been approved on the same day they were allocated a case officer. You can see the trends in the main SS.

The case officer will contact you when he/she will need something. So nothing to worry about if there has been no contact made from the case officer. He/she is probably waiting for you to get offshore as I said before.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



agathi said:


> Becky you are the best
> You are our guardian angel. I mean the information you give us we are so grateful
> 
> Sonakshi you are our hope angel
> keeping our hope alive and flickering on our worst days and Grant days
> and many other people i have not referred too keep this place a solace


Thanks agathi! 
Happy to help everyone 
And Sonakshi is indeed our hope angel, that ray of light, that silver lining, that light at the end of the tunnel 
Keep up the great and kind work girl!
Good Luck! and hope you get the good news soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## archana1729

Hi Meep,
Congratlations 

When is your DOL is it a paper application?

Thanks,
Archana


----------



## archana1729

Congrats Sonakshi. I wish you a speedy visa grant


----------



## 496402-dron

Congrats


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Sonakshi Kumar said:


> I just called AHC and was advised that, once again I was so polite and sweet ... apparently that also moves mountains!
> 
> Lady on the phone was delightful and advised me that a case worker has been assigned to our case.
> 
> I will update the SS ... PROUDLY!!!


Wooohooo!!!!! Congratulations on the case officer allocation Sonakshi!! :cheer2:
Hope the good news comes soon. Thanks for updating us 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



studkabir said:


> Hi becky n everyone,
> 
> Hurray hurray I got my visa just now. Case officer called me this morning and spoke to me then she called my husband in Australia and spoke to him. 1 hour later I got the visa grant golden email. I m so happy. thanks and all the best to everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir


*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!! First grant for December 2014!!!!! :first::first:
Many Many Congratulations studkabir!!!!
:drum::drum::drum::drum: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Finally you got it! So happy for you, the wait and the stress paid off.
I hope you have a happy life ahead with your partner and the little one in Australia 

Thanks for sharing such a wonderful news with us 
Wish you safe and fun travels.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



MeeP said:


> Happy News... Got the Visa...YaYYYYYYYYYYYYY....
> CO called 1 hr ago and talked for 15 mins....She asked for Joint Bank Account Proof ... But before we uploading it got the Visa Grant Letter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> thanks everyone for the Support.
> thank GOD


*Another grant!!! Wooohooo!! :rockon::rockon:
Many Many Congratulations MeeP!!!!
:drum::drum::drum::drum: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
I hope you have a happy life ahead with your partner in Australia 

Thanks for sharing such a wonderful news with us 
Wish you safe and fun travels.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*

Congratulations to Harsh on getting a case officer allocated :cheer2:
Hope you get the golden email soon.
Thanks for updating us 
Good Luck! And thanks for your kind appreciative words 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

what a HUGE day ... Hulk9, Sonakshi (ME!), get case workers ... and 2 of the long sufferers and contributors of encouragement, MeeP and Studkabir get the golden email

what a blessed day

and on a tangent ... Australia and India united today (with Kohli attending funeral for our beloved Hughes), so I think there was a great aligning of the stars for our two countries. I wont forget it!


----------



## studkabir

ThankQ every one for your lovely wishes. Just a quick question should i travel on one way ticket or return ticket on partner temproary visa.


----------



## timus17

studkabir said:


> studkabir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi becky n everyone,
> 
> Hurray hurray I got my visa just now. Case officer called me this morning and spoke to me then she called my husband in Australia and spoke to him. 1 hour later I got the visa grant golden email. I m so happy. thanks and all the best to everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey studkabir
> Congrats for the visa grant....As in your case applicant is pregnant, does CO asked for pregnancy related documents?
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

oh my word ... what a WONDERFUL feeling ... looking at the SS and seeing a case worker assigned to my name! What the!!! Awesome stuff. Now .... just celebrating this move, and then ... tomorrow we can wait for what comes.

BIG day! Partner knows and is so excited tooies!


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

studkabir said:


> ThankQ every one for your lovely wishes. Just a quick question should i travel on one way ticket or return ticket on partner temproary visa.


Good question. My immediate thought is ... one way is fine, due that's what a company called IOM can help you purchase for discounted rate. We are planning a one way ticket, just due finances before Christmas, but will be watching responses. :target:


:rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## girlaussie

Up to you really. If you have no immediate plan to visit back home then one way should be good.

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie 



studkabir said:


> ThankQ every one for your lovely wishes. Just a quick question should i travel on one way ticket or return ticket on partner temproary visa.


----------



## Bluee

Updated list of people waiting as per SS.

Paper : 
Waaaiting 19/02 
Samson1234 : 10/03 

Online: 
Kristenpurp: 11/02 - Grant (28/11) 
Vmshenoi 23/02 - CO (25/11)
Hulk9: 26/02 -CO (03/12)
Sonakshi 27/02 - CO (03/12)
Bluee 01/03 
Ravishmodi 02/03 
Tushar3484: 15/03 
Doggester : 20/03 
ShilpaHK: 22/03

Not sure if I have missed any Feb applicants
Regards
Bluee


----------



## agathi

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> I just called AHC and was advised that, once again I was so polite and sweet ... apparently that also moves mountains!
> 
> Lady on the phone was delightful and advised me that a case worker has been assigned to our case.
> 
> I will update the SS ... PROUDLY!!!


Hope angel is blessed with hopes congrats:rockon:


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> ThankQ every one for your lovely wishes. Just a quick question should i travel on one way ticket or return ticket on partner temproary visa.


I bought a one way


----------



## studkabir

timus17 said:


> studkabir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey studkabir
> Congrats for the visa grant....As in your case applicant is pregnant, does CO asked for pregnancy related documents?
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Timus17,
> 
> ThankQ, the case officer never asked for any reports about pregnancy but she asked questions like when did you fall pregnant, how did you get to know, what tests confirmed it etc when she called me.
> 
> Regards,
> Studkabir
Click to expand...


----------



## studkabir

Becky26 said:


> *Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!! First grant for December 2014!!!!! :first::first:
> Many Many Congratulations studkabir!!!!
> :drum::drum::drum::drum: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Finally you got it! So happy for you, the wait and the stress paid off.
> I hope you have a happy life ahead with your partner and the little one in Australia
> 
> Thanks for sharing such a wonderful news with us
> Wish you safe and fun travels.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


Thanks a lot Becky, your really a superstar :hippie::hippie::hippie::angel::angel::angel:

Regards,
Studkabir


----------



## agathi

I have question I dont know if I should be happy or sad. my husband is getting aus citizen in January. So will that lead to more complication in updating the detail and scanning things to online documents or will it make things easy. Should I ulpoad the documents in january or should i wait till i get the CO to ask me documents


----------



## Becky26

agathi said:


> I have question I dont know if I should be happy or sad. my husband is getting aus citizen in January. So will that lead to more complication in updating the detail and scanning things to online documents or will it make things easy. Should I ulpoad the documents in january or should i wait till i get the CO to ask me documents


Your partner getting the citizenship shouldn't cause any complications. He will most probably have to provide his Citizenship Certificate or Australian Passport to AHC as proof of citizenship. You will have to update them that your partner will be getting his citizenship soon and ask them what paperwork will you need to do/submit to update the sponsor's immigration status.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## guri7892

hello mine is also code 15,,, any updates?


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

I will update on here when ANYTHING happens with the case worker 15 so ... STAY TUNED


----------



## ravishmodi

Congo sonakshi on allocation of CO. Hope for speedy visa grant. Hope i also get my CO soon .





Sonakshi Kumar said:


> I will update on here when ANYTHING happens with the case worker 15 so ... STAY TUNED


----------



## hulk9

OMG OMG OMG OMG.. God Bless No. 21.. Visa grant came through!!!!! Thanks Becky Sonakshi.. for all the support and helping through this journey.... no questions asked by CO.. 2 mails from IMMI.. Fantastic!!!!


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant


----------



## ravishmodi

Congo hulk9 Awesome awesome news . Happy reunion 





hulk9 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG.. God Bless No. 21.. Visa grant came through!!!!! Thanks Becky Sonakshi.. for all the support and helping through this journey.... no questions asked by CO.. 2 mails from IMMI.. Fantastic!!!!


----------



## meet_richa4

Congo Hulk9..
Even I got a quick call from my agent yesterday stating that the CO has been allocated (I dnt know the name yet) and has asked for the PCC, which I have already given to my agent.. So finger crossed now...
DOL 13th March
Paper Applicant




hulk9 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG.. God Bless No. 21.. Visa grant came through!!!!! Thanks Becky Sonakshi.. for all the support and helping through this journey.... no questions asked by CO.. 2 mails from IMMI.. Fantastic!!!!


----------



## guri7892

Hello,
hope everyone gets visa soon
I called AHC and they gave me my CO's mail ID, I have sent him my PCC and other documents. But no reply from him so far. 
Should I give him call on tomorrow. I dun want to make him offended. He got appointed 20 days ago...
any suggestions?


----------



## archana1729

Wow thats a great news  Congrats Hulk9.


----------



## Bluee

Guys,

Finally my wait is over. Got my visa few mins back..

I know how tough was the wait but happy for it..

I don't know my CO. Got a direct email from them for subclass 309 and 100.

DOL - 1 mar 14 - online

Thanks everyone for your valuable time and support here.. Was really helping during the entire process..

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## meet_richa4

Hey that's a great news Bluee... Congratulations..



Bluee said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally my wait is over. Got my visa few mins back..
> 
> I know how tough was the wait but happy for it..
> 
> I don't know my CO. Got a direct email from them for subclass 309 and 100.
> 
> DOL - 1 mar 14 - online
> 
> Thanks everyone for your valuable time and support here.. Was really helping during the entire process..
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


----------



## waaaiting

God knows how long its gonna take!
No 15 appointed case officer since 22nd November and no response. Called AHC, they say "on leave" till next week. Why would you go on leave before christmas holidays? i mean why?
Sent an email to the chap, lets see what is the response. Fingers crossed - almost knotted now!
W


----------



## DOL21042014

congrats bluee


----------



## ravishmodi

Congo bluee.So happy for u.Awesome awesome newssssslane:lane:lane:






Bluee said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally my wait is over. Got my visa few mins back..
> 
> I know how tough was the wait but happy for it..
> 
> I don't know my CO. Got a direct email from them for subclass 309 and 100.
> 
> DOL - 1 mar 14 - online
> 
> Thanks everyone for your valuable time and support here.. Was really helping during the entire process..
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


----------



## netgnus

*congratulation*

congratulation blue 

:usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:

:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:

have a good life 

i am happy for ya

nathan


----------



## 496402-dron

Congratulations for visa grant


----------



## guri7892

Congrats dear for visa grant


----------



## Sushy

*Congratulations...*

*Congratulations!!! :lock1::lock1:
I am so much happy for each and every applicant who got their visa and also Case Officers. I am happy because at the same time it is also clearing the backlog as well as hope for all those applicants who are waiting in queue... So many of us are waiting for our turn too so it is actually a good progress. Hope they start with April too. All The Best to every applicant on this forum.*


----------



## Bluee

ravishmodi said:


> Congo bluee.So happy for u.Awesome awesome newssssslane:lane:lane:


Hey Ravish,

Tomorrow can be yours.. Hold on.. Good news in coming soon.

Upload notarized pcc n be ready with all docs.

Regards,
Bluee


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

hulk9 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG.. God Bless No. 21.. Visa grant came through!!!!! Thanks Becky Sonakshi.. for all the support and helping through this journey.... no questions asked by CO.. 2 mails from IMMI.. Fantastic!!!!



OMG OMG OMG .... congrats dear friend!!!! Please please please let mine be as quick ...


----------



## Subedi

hey guys, congrats to all who got their visa... and my best wishes to everyone waiting for a golden mail... i wait for 10 months too.... And can't forget Becky... you are the one who keeps everyone hope alive... BECKY, you are the best....


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



hulk9 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG.. God Bless No. 21.. Visa grant came through!!!!! Thanks Becky Sonakshi.. for all the support and helping through this journey.... no questions asked by CO.. 2 mails from IMMI.. Fantastic!!!!


*Many Many Congratulations Harsh!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
You're lucky to have got case officer code 21, she is very fast and good in processing applications 
Wish you a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia 

Happy to have been of help to you during this process.
Thanks for sharing the good news with us, and I hope you have safe and fun travels :nod:
GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



meet_richa4 said:


> Congo Hulk9..
> Even I got a quick call from my agent yesterday stating that the CO has been allocated (I dnt know the name yet) and has asked for the PCC, which I have already given to my agent.. So finger crossed now...
> DOL 13th March
> Paper Applicant


Congratulations on getting a case officer, Richa!! :cheer2:
Hope you get the good news very soon. Please do let us know when you find out your case officer's code, I'll add it to your application details in the main SS 
Thanks for keeping us updated and all the very best! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

guri7892 said:


> Hello,
> hope everyone gets visa soon
> I called AHC and they gave me my CO's mail ID, I have sent him my PCC and other documents. But no reply from him so far.
> Should I give him call on tomorrow. I dun want to make him offended. He got appointed 20 days ago...
> any suggestions?


Hey guri7892,

How long ago did you email him your PCC and other additional documents? Usually the automated reply for the case officer's email says that they can take up to 7-10 working days (if it's the same for all) to get back to the applicant.

If it's been longer than 10 working days or the advised time period, definitely give him a call. You will have to call AHC and the operator may/not transfer your call to your case officer (if you have a nice operator, he/she will transfer your call without any dramas and if it's a mean operator they might give you a hard time but definitely worth a shot) and that way you can check with him whether or not he has received your documents.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Bluee said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally my wait is over. Got my visa few mins back..
> 
> I know how tough was the wait but happy for it..
> 
> I don't know my CO. Got a direct email from them for subclass 309 and 100.
> 
> DOL - 1 mar 14 - online
> 
> Thanks everyone for your valuable time and support here.. Was really helping during the entire process..
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee


*AHC is on FIIIIIIIIRE!!!!!! :flame::flame: Loving bluing the SS....hahaha! 
Many Many Congratulations Bluee!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :dance::dance::dance::dance:
So happy for you and your partner 
Wish you a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia.

Thanks for sharing the happy news with us.
Hope you have safe and fun travels. GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

waaaiting said:


> God knows how long its gonna take!
> No 15 appointed case officer since 22nd November and no response. Called AHC, they say "on leave" till next week. Why would you go on leave before christmas holidays? i mean why?
> Sent an email to the chap, lets see what is the response. Fingers crossed - almost knotted now!
> W


Thanks for updating us, Sonakshi has the same case officer. She got him on December 3rd. If hes on leave right now, that will mean he will be working until AHC closes for Christmas and Boxing day. Hope you get the good news soon.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

I am distraught. Am happy for our friends who got case workers and then visas quickly but luck of the draw for me that I get someone away and not quickies. I am very upset at this point. I don't think I can cope with any more obstacles ...


----------



## Becky26

*Date of Case Officer Allocation*

Hey Bluee,

Just wondering what the date of case officer allocation is for your application. Noticed the date is not in your details or I might've forgotten to add it. Thanks for your time. Look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



Subedi said:


> hey guys, congrats to all who got their visa... and my best wishes to everyone waiting for a golden mail... i wait for 10 months too.... And can't forget Becky... you are the one who keeps everyone hope alive... BECKY, you are the best....


Hey Subedi,

Thanks for your kind and appreciative words  It makes me very happy to see so many people getting their visa and AHC working properly especially right now before Christmas. My pleasure to be of help 
Hope you and your partner are well and enjoying Australia together 
Thanks again!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## agathi

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> I am distraught. Am happy for our friends who got case workers and then visas quickly but luck of the draw for me that I get someone away and not quickies. I am very upset at this point. I don't think I can cope with any more obstacles ...


What wrong Sonakshi


----------



## Becky26

*Chin-Up darl! Xx*



Sonakshi Kumar said:


> I am distraught. Am happy for our friends who got case workers and then visas quickly but luck of the draw for me that I get someone away and not quickies. I am very upset at this point. I don't think I can cope with any more obstacles ...


Don't be disheartened right now Sonakshi. Everything has it's timing. We often don't like that timing because it not what or how fast we want things to happen. But as I have said to many on this thread, not matter how long things take, what's meant to happen will ALWAYS happen. You got a case officer and as waaaiting mentioned in her post, she was advised that he'll be back to work next week which is not that far away. Today is Friday anyways. 
Next week hopefully will be your week  Hang in there, good news is not too far away.
Hope this helps you feel better.
Good Luck and praying for you!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## guri7892

hi sonakshi... we both have same case officer.. and he is no more on holiday. i get one reply from him on 3 december. now.i have sent him PCCC and other documents.actually by mistake i sent him email more than 5 mb ...so he replied me to redce. i sent him again with reduced now waiting for his reply.
i thought he would reply me yesterday but unfortunatelt he dint :-(
now what can i do is wait


----------



## guri7892

Becky26 said:


> Sonakshi Kumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am distraught. Am happy for our friends who got case workers and then visas quickly but luck of the draw for me that I get someone away and not quickies. I am very upset at this point. I don't think I can cope with any more obstacles ...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be disheartened right now Sonakshi. Everything has it's timing. We often don't like that timing because it not what or how fast we want things to happen. But as I have said to many on this thread, not matter how long things take, what's meant to happen will ALWAYS happen. You got a case officer and as waaaiting mentioned in her post, she was advised that he'll be back to work next week which is not that far away. Today is Friday anyways.
> Next week hopefully will be your week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there, good news is not too far away.
> Hope this helps you feel better.
> Good Luck and praying for you!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
Click to expand...

hi sonakshi... we both have same case officer.. and he is no more on holiday. i get one reply from him on 3 december. now.i have sent him PCCC and other documents.actually by mistake i sent him email more than 5 mb ...so he replied me to redce. i sent him again with reduced now waiting for his reply. i thought he would reply me yesterday but unfortunatelt he dint :-( now what can i do is wait


----------



## Becky26

guri7892 said:


> hi sonakshi... we both have same case officer.. and he is no more on holiday. i get one reply from him on 3 december. now.i have sent him PCCC and other documents.actually by mistake i sent him email more than 5 mb ...so he replied me to redce. i sent him again with reduced now waiting for his reply. i thought he would reply me yesterday but unfortunatelt he dint :-( now what can i do is wait


*That's great news!!! Case Officer code 15 is not on leave anymore, for anyone who has got him as their case officer.
Thanks for the update guri! 
Good Luck!!!*


----------



## guri7892

*@becky*



Becky26 said:


> *That's great news!!! Case Officer code 15 is not on leave anymore, for anyone who has got him as their case officer.
> Thanks for the update guri!
> Good Luck!!!*


welcome becky... 
i wish luck to those with code 15
but i am probably gonna call him today  
Sonakshi you shud call as well.. to check wether what is happening.


----------



## Becky26

guri7892 said:


> welcome becky...
> i wish luck to those with code 15
> but i am probably gonna call him today
> Sonakshi you shud call as well.. to check wether what is happening.


Yeah, he processes the applications fairly quickly too. Give him a call today girls and please do keep us updated. Hope you and others get their visas today 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## guri7892

Becky26 said:


> Yeah, he processes the applications fairly quickly too. Give him a call today girls and please do keep us updated. Hope you and others get their visas today
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


i applied paper documents.. i dint applied online.. i am still in australia on vsitor visa.. i am just calling him to ask ,should i get offshore now? or it will tae long in my file process...
what about sonakshi ?? did you apply paper or online?
i think for paper visa they are taking lng


----------



## Becky26

guri7892 said:


> i applied paper documents.. i dint applied online.. i am still in australia on vsitor visa.. i am just calling him to ask ,should i get offshore now? or it will tae long in my file process...
> what about sonakshi ?? did you apply paper or online?
> i think for paper visa they are taking lng


It's the other way round, the online applications from February are still waiting to get approved and many of the March paper applications have been already approved. Online applications seem to have been taking longer than paper applications to get processed.

As I mentioned before, AHC in many case has not notified the applicant to get offshore leading to horrible delays of about 2-3 months just because the applicant was waiting for AHC/case officer to send them a notification letter to get offshore.

The applicants who waited for this email, their application lost it's place in the queue of hundreds of other applications. As you can already see, many applications have been approved on the same day as they were assigned a case officer. So if the applicant is already offshore, the case officer immediately approves their visa but if they are onshore, they put their file aside and wait for the applicant to leave Australia. Because the applicant is deemed to know that they HAVE to be offshore to get their visa approved. AHC is not obligated to notify the applicant.
The longer you're onshore, the longer you'll be waiting for the visa to get approved. If I were you, I'd be getting on the next flight to India.

SS user loveforever is onshore as well waiting for AHC to notify him to get offshore, he has been waiting for his partner visa to get approved, it's been 470 days since DOL for him and he is still waiting. His details are in the main SS, you can have a look if you like.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ShilpaHK

Bluee said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally my wait is over. Got my visa few mins back..
> 
> I know how tough was the wait but happy for it..
> 
> I don't know my CO. Got a direct email from them for subclass 309 and 100.
> 
> DOL - 1 mar 14 - online
> 
> Thanks everyone for your valuable time and support here.. Was really helping during the entire process..
> 
> Regards,
> Bluee




Congratulationsssss Bluee 

Very happy for you...


----------



## guri7892

Becky26 said:


> It's the other way round, the online applications from February are still waiting to get approved and many of the March paper applications have been already approved. Online applications seem to have been taking longer than paper applications to get processed.
> 
> As I mentioned before, AHC in many case has not notified the applicant to get offshore leading to horrible delays of about 2-3 months just because the applicant was waiting for AHC/case officer to send them a notification letter to get offshore.
> 
> The applicants who waited for this email, their application lost it's place in the queue of hundreds of other applications. As you can already see, many applications have been approved on the same day as they were assigned a case officer. So if the applicant is already offshore, the case officer immediately approves their visa but if they are onshore, they put their file aside and wait for the applicant to leave Australia. Because the applicant is deemed to know that they HAVE to be offshore to get their visa approved. AHC is not obligated to notify the applicant.
> The longer you're onshore, the longer you'll be waiting for the visa to get approved. If I were you, I'd be getting on the next flight to India.
> 
> SS user loveforever is onshore as well waiting for AHC to notify him to get offshore, he has been waiting for his partner visa to get approved, it's been 470 days since DOL for him and he is still waiting. His details are in the main SS, you can have a look if you like.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Thank you so much dear..for this information.... i am goin to leave. just about to book tickets to india...soon


----------



## Becky26

guri7892 said:


> Thank you so much dear..for this information.... i am goin to leave. just about to book tickets to india...soon


Speak to the case officer as you said you were going to today and then get offshore 
Happy to help! 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bluee

Becky26 said:


> Hey Bluee,
> 
> Just wondering what the date of case officer allocation is for your application. Noticed the date is not in your details or I might've forgotten to add it. Thanks for your time. Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Becky,

CO was allocated on 4th Dec and granted the same day.

Hope this helps.

Regards
Bluee


----------



## Becky26

Bluee said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> CO was allocated on 4th Dec and granted the same day.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards
> Bluee


Hey Bluee!

Thanks a lot for your reply. I've added the date to your details in the main SS 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Bluee

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> I am distraught. Am happy for our friends who got case workers and then visas quickly but luck of the draw for me that I get someone away and not quickies. I am very upset at this point. I don't think I can cope with any more obstacles ...


Hey Sonakshi,

Please don't get upset dear.

I know how difficult it is to see people applied after you getting the visa.. But that's how AHC works. 

However I am sure of your grant by today or next week.

Please keep hopes.

Regards
Bluee


----------



## guri7892

Becky26 said:


> Speak to the case officer as you said you were going to today and then get offshore
> Happy to help!
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


just called AHC two minutes ago. and got a reply from answering machine that visa office are now closed. 
every time i call get the same answer. 
time in india is now 10 o clock .... even two days ago the same thing happened.
i am so frustrated now....


----------



## Becky26

*AHC Contact Details*



guri7892 said:


> just called AHC two minutes ago. and got a reply from answering machine that visa office are now closed.
> every time i call get the same answer.
> time in india is now 10 o clock .... even two days ago the same thing happened.
> i am so frustrated now....


Hey guri,

Are you calling 011 41 221000? If yes, just keep trying, I just checked on AHC New Delhi's website- there is no holiday or meeting scheduled for today for which they would be closed. 
I know how frustrating it is getting the "visa office is closed" answer.
Hope you get through to them. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## guri7892

Yes dear called the same number atleast ,10 times just now
even day before yesterday the same thing happened.. I kept calling indian morning 9 to 4 but they said office is closed and then at 4:30 they replied.
and today same thing is happening


----------



## Becky26

guri7892 said:


> Yes dear called the same number atleast ,10 times just now
> even day before yesterday the same thing happened.. I kept calling indian morning 9 to 4 but they said office is closed and then at 4:30 they replied.
> and today same thing is happening


This is so weird! :confused2::confused2: There is no message on their website informing the applicants that the phone lines will be off today. They usually put up a notice if there is any issue of that sort.
Hmm....I just tried to call them a couple of times, the phone is saying "call ended", this is new.

Maybe try calling at 2:00pm sharp after they get back from lunch.
Hope this helps. Sorry for not being of much help, I never had this issue before.
Let us know when you speak to them, good luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## guri7892

Ok.dear thanx for help.. dun know.. what is happening .and u know when is got ur msg even at that time I called the. (From Australia )but still saying offices are closed
I tried to call my case officer he is not picking too... 
anyways 
thank you


----------



## Becky26

guri7892 said:


> Ok.dear thanx for help.. dun know.. what is happening .and u know when is got ur msg even at that time I called the. (From Australia )but still saying offices are closed
> I tried to call my case officer he is not picking too...
> anyways
> thank you


No worries, happy to help 
Hope they answer their phones soon.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Doggester

Wow goood to see Case Officer (CO) allocations and grants







) feels great and hopeful.
Hey bluee finallly bigg congratsss, i can imagine your happiness, have blessed life in Australia 
Congrats Hulk, enjoy your time with partner








Hey sonakshi, congrats on CO allocation and do not worry grant letter will be soon in your inbox. 

Good luck to remaining including me









Douggy


----------



## 496402-dron

I got my visa today
Dol :: 11 April paper.
Thank you all


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

dron said:


> I got my visa today
> Dol :: 11 April paper.
> Thank you all


WOW and off you go! :cheer2:


----------



## meet_richa4

Congratulations..



dron said:


> I got my visa today
> Dol :: 11 April paper.
> Thank you all


----------



## archana1729

Wow Congratulation Dron. I think the first known Visa grant for April.


----------



## Arvi_krish

dron said:


> I got my visa today
> Dol :: 11 April paper.
> Thank you all


Hey dron,

Super. We are getting hope slowly.

Arvi_krish


----------



## DOL21042014

congrats dron


----------



## Sushy

*Congratulations...*



dron said:


> I got my visa today
> Dol :: 11 April paper.
> Thank you all


*OMG Dron, I am so happy for U. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Congratulations

Lol I was waiting for April Applicants and it started with You... Thanks for bringing in the good news.... Have a wonderful journey... *


----------



## 496402-dron

Thank you so much sushy. 
I dont believe that I got visa. 
Co called me 4 oclock. 
She asked my dob , wifes name , this is my first relationship or second , n mode of communication. She said everything looks perfect and she will be deciding today. Then I asked her about extension no and email. Before I ask her more ques she Again she said same. 
I was about to msg my wife that I got call from co and in seconds I got visa grant mail. Its a xmus gift from ahc.
I wanted to thank them but mail is auto generated.


----------



## guri7892

Congrats dron...


----------



## Doggester

waaaiting said:


> God knows how long its gonna take!
> No 15 appointed case officer since 22nd November and no response. Called AHC, they say "on leave" till next week. Why would you go on leave before christmas holidays? i mean why?
> Sent an email to the chap, lets see what is the response. Fingers crossed - almost knotted now!
> W


Hey waaaiting,
That is strange because Sonakshi got same CO allocated day before yesterday, how can he be on leave??

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

Hey RavishModi and Tushar, please keep us posted on CO allocation or grant..
Gooood luck

Douggy 
DOL 20/03 online


----------



## Doggester

Many congratulations Dron 
You surely are one lucky person

Bless you

Douggy


----------



## meet_richa4

Thanks a lot Becky, will definately keep you all updated.. 
I must say this, you guys are really a great help. I have put up my file through an immigration agent but I got much more information about the procedure and status after joining ths forum and through you guys. Really hatts off to you all.. 

Regards,
Richa



Becky26 said:


> Congratulations on getting a case officer, Richa!! :cheer2:
> Hope you get the good news very soon. Please do let us know when you find out your case officer's code, I'll add it to your application details in the main SS
> Thanks for keeping us updated and all the very best! :thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## tejinder kaur

Hello everyone, 
I got a call from my CO today at 4:18pm. She has asked me few questions regarding my application. The call was about to 20 minutes. Then she said I need your more photographs with your spouse which I've sent her already after her call. She told me that she's going for holidays for one week. Then on next monday she will finalise my case. Let's see what will happen next. Fingers crossed


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



dron said:


> I got my visa today
> Dol :: 11 April paper.
> Thank you all


*April 2014 applications are getting processed now, that's wonderful news!! Start packing your bags guys 
Many Many Congratulations dron!!! First grant from April 2014
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :drum::drum::drum::drum:
Wish you and you partner a happy life together in Australia 

Can you please fill the update form with your case officer's details, the link to the form can be found in my signature below. Thanks! 
Thanks for sharing such a great news with us 
Hope you have safe and fun travels!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

meet_richa4 said:


> Thanks a lot Becky, will definately keep you all updated..
> I must say this, you guys are really a great help. I have put up my file through an immigration agent but I got much more information about the procedure and status after joining ths forum and through you guys. Really hatts off to you all..
> 
> Regards,
> Richa


Thanks for your kind words, Richa!  
Hope you get the good news soon. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## guri7892

meet_richa4 said:


> Thanks a lot Becky, will definately keep you all updated..
> I must say this, you guys are really a great help. I have put up my file through an immigration agent but I got much more information about the procedure and status after joining ths forum and through you guys. Really hatts off to you all..
> 
> Regards,
> Richa






thats true.. even before joining this page .. i was all blank.. when i joined this page, i got to know whatt is happening with my file... AS I got guidance from this page i called AHC and asked bout case officer.. and got his mail ID and and contact number.. thank you to solve our issues..

though case officer is not replyin or picking my call... but i hope any such miracle happens with me before i lose hope :flypig::spider:


----------



## radha123

HI,

I had applied for PR visa*sub class-309)in the month of february, 2014 and CO is working on it.My question is,

My husband is coming to india on December 8th.Are we going to face any problem?if he is india?


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



radha123 said:


> HI,
> 
> I had applied for PR visa*sub class-309)in the month of february, 2014 and CO is working on it.My question is,
> 
> My husband is coming to india on December 8th.Are we going to face any problem?if he is india?


Hey radha123,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*You should not have anything to worry about in regards to your partner visiting you. AHC is only concerned about the location of the applicant and not the sponsor. The sponsor can be anywhere in the world and he/she doesn't need to let immigration know of his/her travel details unlike the applicant.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

You are the Indian applicant so no problem if hubby is there. Only would be problem if reversed - if you were Indian applicant and in Australia as the applicant has to be offshore, means outside Australia.

Good luck!


----------



## 496402-dron

Hey becky; hope you are doing well. Thank you so much for your support. 
Yes I will fill ss form. I dol is 11 apr but AHC received it on 14 n in letter also they have mentioned 14. 
No matter what they have mentioned ; I m happy that I got visa in 235 days almost 7.5 months.

They are very strict about background check 
They did called Hotel manager where I got married. Its weird but true.


----------



## netgnus

Congratulations dron , have a wonderful life ahead!!!


----------



## DOL21042014

any news from Shankey1986 , vchandm23, Sarab1, ShilpaHK, tushar3484, Samson1234, ashdi, ravishmodi, jan12, siddharth2907,vmshenoi,waaaiting, Hr2211, £!v!,kiran01,revenant, ak****a


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

guri7892 said:


> thats true.. even before joining this page .. i was all blank.. when i joined this page, i got to know whatt is happening with my file... AS I got guidance from this page i called AHC and asked bout case officer.. and got his mail ID and and contact number.. thank you to solve our issues..
> 
> though case officer is not replyin or picking my call... but i hope any such miracle happens with me before i lose hope :flypig::spider:



Could you please message me his contact details? :help:


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

DOL21042014 said:


> any news from Shankey1986 , vchandm23, Sarab1, ShilpaHK, tushar3484, Samson1234, ashdi, ravishmodi, jan12, siddharth2907,vmshenoi,waaaiting, Hr2211, £!v!,kiran01,revenant, ak****a



And how many were blessed with the same CO as me! 15 :help:  :focus:


----------



## shankey1986

DOL21042014 said:


> any news from Shankey1986 , vchandm23, Sarab1, ShilpaHK, tushar3484, Samson1234, ashdi, ravishmodi, jan12, siddharth2907,vmshenoi,waaaiting, Hr2211, £!v!,kiran01,revenant, ak****a


No news from my side. Still the same... 
Desperately Waiting.. 
I think we need to focus on 'Doggester' since she is the applicant from march 20th online. Once she gets an update., we shall all start getting excited.... 
Hopefully they will clear us all before the Christmas and New Year Eve holidays. It sounds unreal but it's not impossible.


----------



## sharmi82

Hi Becky,

Please add my details in the SS , My date of lodgement is 27 October 2014.

Sharmi82


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



sharmi82 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Please add my details in the SS , My date of lodgement is 27 October 2014.
> 
> Sharmi82


Hey Sharmi82,

Welcome to the forum :welcome::welcome:
Thanks for filling out the update form. I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please do keep us updated on the progress of your application.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sharmi82

Thank you very much Becky!


----------



## Becky26

sharmi82 said:


> Thank you very much Becky!


No worries, happy to help


----------



## robsain

Hi, i have called AHC yesterday they said CO have been allocated on 17th Nov .
DOL was 13-02-14.
Any one knows how long CO takes to grant visa.
Thanks


----------



## Becky26

robsain said:


> Hi, i have called AHC yesterday they said CO have been allocated on 17th Nov .
> DOL was 13-02-14.
> Any one knows how long CO takes to grant visa.
> Thanks


Depends on how quick your case officer processes your application. Different case officers have different methods of how they assess applications that's why some get their visa approved on the same day they get a case officer while other have to wait for a week or maybe even longer.

Can you please fill the SS update form so I can add your application details to the main SS. The link to the form can be found in my signature below. Thanks!
Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lvonline

Hi All,

I got my PR few months back and am at Sydney now. Unfortunately though I could get medicals and pcc for my wife, I couldn't pay for her visa fees due to personal and financial reasons and I myself could get grant.
Now we are in the process of applying for her and my kids. All set for lodging except that we couldn't find the HAP id anywhere. My skillselect is removed, didn't store the HAP id anywhere else. Contacted the medical centre at Hyd and they were not willing to check HAP id based on appointment number and date. Medicals was done in Apr and I believe it still holds good.

Can anyone have any idea on how to get my wife's/kids hap id ? How/whom can I contact to pull Hap id from my visa grant number? Any suggestions are highly appreciated. 


Regards,
LV


----------



## guri7892

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> guri7892 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats true.. even before joining this page .. i was all blank.. when i joined this page, i got to know whatt is happening with my file... AS I got guidance from this page i called AHC and asked bout case officer.. and got his mail ID and and contact number.. thank you to solve our issues..
> 
> though case officer is not replyin or picking my call... but i hope any such miracle happens with me before i lose hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please message me his contact details?
Click to expand...

Hi sonakshi ...u dere. If u can send me yur email id ... or tell me how to send you personal msg? 
Are you In India at moment?


----------



## guri7892

Becky26 said:


> robsain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i have called AHC yesterday they said CO have been allocated on 17th Nov .
> DOL was 13-02-14.
> Any one knows how long CO takes to grant visa.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how quick your case officer processes your application. Different case officers have different methods of how they assess applications that's why some get their visa approved on the same day they get a case officer while other have to wait for a week or maybe even longer.
> 
> Can you please fill the SS update form so I can add your application details to the main SS. The link to the form can be found in my signature below. Thanks!
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
Click to expand...

Whats d code of case officer do u know .? I applied on 10 feb ... and got case officer on 10 november ....n no news.?


----------



## Doggester

guri7892 said:


> Becky26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robsain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i have called AHC yesterday they said CO have been allocated on 17th Nov .
> DOL was 13-02-14.
> Any one knows how long CO takes to grant visa.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how quick your case officer processes your application. Different case officers have different methods of how they assess applications that's why some get their visa approved on the same day they get a case officer while other have to wait for a week or maybe even longer.
> 
> Can you please fill the SS update form so I can add your application details to the main SS. The link to the form can be found in my signature below. Thanks!
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats d code of case officer do u know .? I applied on 10 feb ... and got case officer on 10 november ....n no news.?
Click to expand...

Hey SS sheet shows that you are in Australia, well if you are onshore then that will delay your visa until u get offshore.

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

shankey1986 said:


> DOL21042014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> any news from Shankey1986 , vchandm23, Sarab1, ShilpaHK, tushar3484, Samson1234, ashdi, ravishmodi, jan12, siddharth2907,vmshenoi,waaaiting, Hr2211, Â£!v!,kiran01,revenant, ak****a
> 
> 
> 
> No news from my side. Still the same...
> Desperately Waiting..
> I think we need to focus on 'Doggester' since she is the applicant from march 20th online. Once she gets an update., we shall all start getting excited....
> Hopefully they will clear us all before the Christmas and New Year Eve holidays. It sounds unreal but it's not impossible.
Click to expand...

Yeah sure I will focus on Ravishmodi and you can focus on me )))
I will keep you posted on progress.

Good luck to all.

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

robsain said:


> Hi, i have called AHC yesterday they said CO have been allocated on 17th Nov .
> DOL was 13-02-14.
> Any one knows how long CO takes to grant visa.
> Thanks


Hey Robsain
what is the code of your CO?? Currently you are onshore or offshore??
The timeframe varies from case to case, in same cases visa have been granted on same day and in some cases it took around 2-3 weeks.

Douggy


----------



## DOL21042014

Doggester said:


> Yeah sure I will focus on Ravishmodi and you can focus on me )))
> I will keep you posted on progress.
> 
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Douggy


ravishmodi is not active user it seems,,, no update from him since long time


----------



## KitKaat

First post :'')

Here's my partner visa details

Visa Type: 309 De-Facto
Date of Lodgment: 8th of Oct 2013
Nationality : Syrian

We lodged the visa application in the australian mission in Cairo, We've been together 7 yrs and we have 2 children from our relationship.

Medicals passed the 12 months, so I think our CO will request new ones once the security check part finalized.

We hit the 14 month since lodging. Thanks Becky for the hard work and this wonderful data base you keeping for everyone :') ... Could you please show me how can I enter my details there, is there different data bases for different years or locations? thanks.
Good luck everyone


----------



## Doggester

DOL21042014 said:


> Doggester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure I will focus on Ravishmodi and you can focus on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )))
> I will keep you posted on progress.
> 
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Douggy
> 
> 
> 
> ravishmodi is not active user it seems,,, no update from him since long time
Click to expand...

Yeah right even tushar3484 is not active, well then all eyes on me now 

Douggy


----------



## ravishmodi

Hi guys no update from my side . Still waiting for CO allocation. Dn't knw wht's gng on . DOL : 2/03/2014. Keeping hopes high that I will get visa before Christmas . Will update as soon as i get any news . 





DOL21042014 said:


> ravishmodi is not active user it seems,,, no update from him since long time


----------



## KitKaat

Thanks Becky I worked it out and entered my details :')


----------



## Doggester

ravishmodi said:


> Hi guys no update from my side . Still waiting for CO allocation. Dn't knw wht's gng on . DOL : 2/03/2014. Keeping hopes high that I will get visa before Christmas . Will update as soon as i get any news .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOL21042014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ravishmodi is not active user it seems,,, no update from him since long time
Click to expand...

Ravishmodi

Thank you for updating.
did you call AHC and asked for update??,?

Douggy


----------



## ravishmodi

I did last week and I did updated here with the ans.I got the same reply from them of 12 months processing time and all . Just tired and frustrated with AHC. Keeping my :fingerscrossed:





Doggester said:


> Ravishmodi
> 
> Thank you for updating.
> did you call AHC and asked for update??,?
> 
> Douggy


----------



## meet_richa4

Hi Ravish, Don't loose hope, It might be possible you get call from Ahc next week for details or may get the grant directly. As even I didnt know the name of my CO but my agent got a call from AHC asking for ppc (which we have already submitted earlier).
So wait for next week and I am sure it will bring good news for all of us.

Regards,
Richa



ravishmodi said:


> I did last week and I did updated here with the ans.I got the same reply from them of 12 months processing time and all . Just tired and frustrated with AHC. Keeping my :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ravishmodi

Thnx a lot meet_richa4 and hopefully i might get good news 






meet_richa4 said:


> Hi Ravish, Don't loose hope, It might be possible you get call from Ahc next week for details or may get the grant directly. As even I didnt know the name of my CO but my agent got a call from AHC asking for ppc (which we have already submitted earlier).
> So wait for next week and I am sure it will bring good news for all of us.
> 
> Regards,
> Richa


----------



## Buffal0

Need suggestion please.. 

Planning to apply for sc190, When applying can i include my partner in my visa application (not married yet, no official documents but engaged - Marriage in 2 months), If so what are the options or documents that i need to provide to support my claim. Thanks a lot.


----------



## _shel

Buffal0 said:


> Need suggestion please..
> 
> Planning to apply for sc190, When applying can i include my partner in my visa application (not married yet, no official documents but engaged - Marriage in 2 months), If so what are the options or documents that i need to provide to support my claim. Thanks a lot.


 If you are already living together before marriage yes you can. Otherwise no you can not add her and will need to add her after your marriage.


----------



## robsain

I don't know the code but i can call them again next week and ask for code. And yes i am in australia on visitor visa since May 2014 .


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



lvonline said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my PR few months back and am at Sydney now. Unfortunately though I could get medicals and pcc for my wife, I couldn't pay for her visa fees due to personal and financial reasons and I myself could get grant.
> Now we are in the process of applying for her and my kids. All set for lodging except that we couldn't find the HAP id anywhere. My skillselect is removed, didn't store the HAP id anywhere else. Contacted the medical centre at Hyd and they were not willing to check HAP id based on appointment number and date. Medicals was done in Apr and I believe it still holds good.
> 
> Can anyone have any idea on how to get my wife's/kids hap id ? How/whom can I contact to pull Hap id from my visa grant number? Any suggestions are highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> LV


Hey LV,

From what I can understand from the information you've provided in your post, your partner and kid will have to get a new HAP ID and will not be able to do the medicals on your HAP ID because your visa has now been granted. And even IF they were allowed to do it, they would have to get the medicals done again anyway because partner visa applications are taking roughly 10-11 months from the date of submission and as you said your medicals will be valid only until April 2015. They would've expired by the time a case officer was allocated to your application because both medicals and PCC are valid for 12 months from the date of issue.

Because the partner visa takes so long to process I always advice applicants to wait to get the medicals and PCC done that way they won't have to worry about either of the two documents expiring before a decision is made on their application. Wait till AHC/case officer requests you do get them done.

Once you submit your application, AHC will contact the applicants to submit the medicals and provide them their HAP IDs (or however its done now). If they don't request to submit PCC, wait till you have a case officer and then submit it.

For more information on partner visa application, please make sure you thoroughly read the Partner Migration Booklet (available on DIBP's website) if you have read it already.
Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more questions. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

ravishmodi said:


> Hi guys no update from my side . Still waiting for CO allocation. Dn't knw wht's gng on . DOL : 2/03/2014. Keeping hopes high that I will get visa before Christmas . Will update as soon as i get any news .


Thank you keeping us updated ravishmodi. We were wondering where you were 
Hope you get a case officer soon  Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

KitKaat said:


> First post :'')
> 
> Here's my partner visa details
> 
> Visa Type: 309 De-Facto
> Date of Lodgment: 8th of Oct 2013
> Nationality : Syrian
> 
> We lodged the visa application in the australian mission in Cairo, We've been together 7 yrs and we have 2 children from our relationship.
> 
> Medicals passed the 12 months, so I think our CO will request new ones once the security check part finalized.
> 
> We hit the 14 month since lodging. Thanks Becky for the hard work and this wonderful data base you keeping for everyone :') ... Could you please show me how can I enter my details there, is there different data bases for different years or locations? thanks.
> Good luck everyone


Hey KitKaat,

Thank you for your kind words of appreciation. From the information I've come across on the country specific threads (from Cairo) processing does take long unfortunately mainly because of the ASIO security checks. Until those are cleared the application sits like stagnant water.
The Embassy might request you for new medicals because its been over 12 months since you applied for your partner's visa. Don't do them just yet. Wait for the Embassy to get in touch with you and provide you a new HAP ID or perhaps updated information on what they want you and your partner to do next.

There is a thread of applicants from Cairo on another immigration forum that I always read. I was going to private message you the link to it but noticed that your inbox hasn't been activated yet since you're new and only have 2 posts on this forum. You need a minimum of 5 posts before I can message you and vice versa. 

I can't unfortunately add your details to the SS because it's a database for Indian applicants or those who have applied for their partner visa to the Australian High Commission New Delhi. That way it makes the timeline easy to follow for many others and predict the trends of AHC in India. Because different AHC(s)/Embassies follow slightly different processing methods and rules.
Hope I'm able to explain myself properly 

I can however provide you an update on how things are going for Cairo applicants (from information on the other immigration forum) until you have 5 posts 
Hope this helps and I hope that the security checks are cleared very soon for your partner. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

robsain said:


> I don't know the code but i can call them again next week and ask for code. And yes i am in australia on visitor visa since May 2014 .


Thanks for keeping us updated. Just a suggestion (that I give to any and every applicant who is onshore) if you don't want any delays in getting your visa, now would be the time to get offshore ASAP! As you can clearly see in the main SS, many applicants have been approved on the same day they got a case officer and some didn't have to wait for very long to get their visa approved. But that will only happen IF the applicant is offshore. 

The longer you're onshore the longer your visa won't be approved. Because you've applied for an offshore partner visa, you are deemed to know that you have to be offshore to get visa approved. AHC in the past, in some cases did not notify the applicants to get offshore and just waited for them to leave Australia while on the other hand the applicant(s) waited to get a notification email from AHC advising them to leave the country. 
From what I've learnt, AHC is not obliged to let you know when to get offshore, the applicant is meant to know it and leave the country on their own if they don't want any delays.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## robsain

Thanks Becky, should i ask the CO as well about going offshore.


----------



## KitKaat

Thanks for the reply Becky .... yeah I know what forum you talking about because I am there ;') thanks alot btw, and yeah I am waiting my CO message. I hope it doesn't take any longer than 18 months ..


----------



## Becky26

robsain said:


> Thanks Becky, should i ask the CO as well about going offshore.


No worries robsain, happy to help 
Just call AHC tomorrow and yes ask him/her if you should get offshore. Also in the mean time get ready to leave Australia because even if he/she tells you to wait, there is no point in waiting while you're onshore especially because you will have leave Australia at some point anyways, better to do it now than face delays and then do it later.

Also can you please add your application details by filling the update form. Link to which is available in my signature below. You help will be highly appreciated. Thanks!
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! And please do keep us updated.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## KitKaat

I am allowed in this forum or is it only for those who applied in India specifically? I'd like to know anyone here is still waiting for form 80 to come back ?


----------



## Becky26

KitKaat said:


> Thanks for the reply Becky .... yeah I know what forum you talking about because I am there ;') thanks alot btw, and yeah I am waiting my CO message. I hope it doesn't take any longer than 18 months ..


Oh hey!!! I remember you  I thought I had seen the same username on the other forum  Because there are not many applicants from Cairo that I've come across on this forum/thread, it is better to keep checking on the other one to find out the progress and processing methods there as there are many others in he similar boat as you.

I hope and pray you get the good news soon. Good Luck! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

KitKaat said:


> I am allowed in this forum or is it only for those who applied in India specifically? I'd like to know anyone here is still waiting for form 80 to come back ?


Anyone is allowed, but as said not many people will be able to help you with your queries unfortunately as majority of the applicants on this thread are those who have applied to the Australian High Commission New Delhi.

I don't think form 80 needs to get clearance from ASIO for Indian applicants even though we are from a High Risk country. Because if we had to wait, the processing time frames would have been much longer than 8-10 months since application.
Form 80 is just asked along with PCC because as I said India is a High Risk country but not high enough that they have to send the applications for external security checks i.e. to ASIO.

There was an applicant from India, I'm not too sure whether or not his application has been approved yet because we haven't heard from him in a long time. He worked in the Middle East for over 12 months and he had to or may is still waiting for the ASIO checks to get the green light. But anyone else from India who hasn't lived in any country which needs ASIO clearance.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lvonline

Becky26 said:


> Hey LV,
> 
> From what I can understand from the information you've provided in your post, your partner and kid will have to get a new HAP ID and will not be able to do the medicals on your HAP ID because your visa has now been granted. And even IF they were allowed to do it, they would have to get the medicals done again anyway because partner visa applications are taking roughly 10-11 months from the date of submission and as you said your medicals will be valid only until April 2015. They would've expired by the time a case officer was allocated to your application because both medicals and PCC are valid for 12 months from the date of issue.
> 
> Because the partner visa takes so long to process I always advice applicants to wait to get the medicals and PCC done that way they won't have to worry about either of the two documents expiring before a decision is made on their application. Wait till AHC/case officer requests you do get them done.
> 
> Once you submit your application, AHC will contact the applicants to submit the medicals and provide them their HAP IDs (or however its done now). If they don't request to submit PCC, wait till you have a case officer and then submit it.
> 
> For more information on partner visa application, please make sure you thoroughly read the Partner Migration Booklet (available on DIBP's website) if you have read it already.
> Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more questions. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Wonderful information. As always, you are amazing, Becky!!!
Thanks for your help.
Regards,
LV


----------



## KitKaat

Hey becky
I've accessed the database and there's many from hyderabad (Pakistan) and form 80 has been mentioned in the database ... not sure if any one here is updating their timeline


----------



## KitKaat

And amazed that there's too many applicant applied from 2013 and still waiting for the processing.


----------



## robsain

Hi Becky , how can I add my application details in the forum?
I have tried but I couldn't


----------



## girlaussie

From Pakistan, female applicants are not required to submit Form 80 only male over 18+ are asked to complete it.

Girl Aussie



KitKaat said:


> there's many from hyderabad (Pakistan) and form 80 has been mentioned in the database ... not sure if any one here is updating their timeline


----------



## girlaussie

Perhaps many not updated the info. Or applicants from High Risk country still have 9-12 months processing time so they might be near their grants.

Girl Aussie



KitKaat said:


> And amazed that there's too many applicant applied from 2013 and still waiting for the processing.


----------



## sonrav

hello all on my wife's 309 case CO has been asgined as she call last Monday and asked us to send her additional information regarding our Financial aspects together and also evidence of contact and detail history of relationship. which my agent has submitted on Friday but he submitted the 13MB email to Co and I believe that we cant send it more then 5 MB. so I left him on side and send 4 different emails to my case officer in which I mentioned her that my agent submitted documents earlier and didn't follow the steps. just for your information my email address is also register on my wife's case as I had been CC on original requirement in email as requested.

Now my question is that if she will accept my four different emails for her requirement or she will ask us to send the print outs of my phone records (410 pages), viber and FB chat history and how long she will take to reply ??
her email came on Monday and agent replied Friday and I sent her email on Saturday. 

thankyou in advance


----------



## guri7892

Dear.... if u use android fone... dowanload one app name reduce size 
that app will reduce the size of your document.
Usually document size is 1.7 mb to 3mb
with that app upload document and reduce size of document into 50-100 kbs.... dats the lesser size from 1.7 mb to 80 kbs..amd make sure about the clarity of document when u use it..

.and then u can add up to 15-20 documwnts with reduced size in one mail

I hope u understand and will be able to update your documents


Name of app: Reduce photo size
Steps:
Dowanlod app..
Open it 
select photo (which u want to reduce)
and then select size (best size is 920....)
that will reduce th size of foto 
then press save as. 
And then check your gallery naming folder reduce sized foto..
den compose email and add fotos or documents ...
thanx


----------



## tushar3484

Doggester said:


> Hey RavishModi and Tushar, please keep us posted on CO allocation or grant..
> Gooood luck
> 
> Douggy
> DOL 20/03 online


still no luck 
my wife is here and when the case officer emails , she will have to fly back 
want her to enjoy christmas and new year so i think i will be the 1st one to say that hope my case officer allocation gets delayed till 2nd jan :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## tushar3484

Doggester said:


> Yeah right even tushar3484 is not active, well then all eyes on me now
> 
> Douggy



i am active  just dont want the case officer allocation right now..wife is here on tourist :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

hope you all get ur visa soon  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Doggester

tushar3484 said:


> Doggester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right even tushar3484 is not active, well then all eyes on me now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am active
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just dont want the case officer allocation right now..wife is here on tourist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you all get ur visa soon
Click to expand...

Ohh I can totally understand that, but do not worry even if you get CO allocated you can inform him about return date and he shall process your file accordingly







) 
you can very well enjoy xmas and new year with family







)
Do not pray for CO delay otherwise peopke like me who applied after you will be shattered who are actually eagerly waiting to get grants.

Nonetheless, do keep us posted should you hear from AHC.

Have fun

Douggy


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Dear friends got their case workers either side of me and got visas within 24 hours.

Me, I am waiting waiting waiting ... and have been so down all weekend. Trying to stay strong, as everyone keep reminding me, "at least you have a case worker". Well, damn! Sigh. Would rather the quick golden email please!!!!

Please keep your fingers crossed for me for quickie decision and email Monday or Tuesday. By Tuesday evening I should be mortified if we don't have it!


----------



## meet_richa4

All the best for tomorrow guys.. Lets pray for everyone including me..


----------



## guri7892

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Dear friends got their case workers either side of me and got visas within 24 hours.
> 
> Me, I am waiting waiting waiting ... and have been so down all weekend. Trying to stay strong, as everyone keep reminding me, "at least you have a case worker". Well, damn! Sigh. Would rather the quick golden email please!!!!
> 
> Please keep your fingers crossed for me for quickie decision and email Monday or Tuesday. By Tuesday evening I should be mortified if we don't have it!


We are in Same boat sonakshi.....
I dun know wether what he has gone through my file or not..
they should atleast inform so as we can wait with patience. ..


----------



## agathi

Welcome to Sonakshi week and many other weeks new beginning


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

guri7892 said:


> We are in Same boat sonakshi.....
> I dun know wether what he has gone through my file or not..
> they should atleast inform so as we can wait with patience. ..


But you are onshore? Maybe he is waiting for you to leave to action?

I hope you get a response to email or call


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

agathi said:


> Welcome to Sonakshi week and many other weeks new beginning



:juggle: I like that ... Sonakshi Week

Can I be greedy and ask it to be Sonakshi Day?  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

KitKaat said:


> Hey becky
> I've accessed the database and there's many from hyderabad (Pakistan) and form 80 has been mentioned in the database ... not sure if any one here is updating their timeline


Hey KitKaat,

Hyderabad is in India. Applicants from Pakistan submit their applications to the AHC in Pakistan. As I've mentioned before, different AHC(s)/Embassies process applications slightly differently i.e. have different processing methods and time frames.
This SS is only for applications lodged to AHC New Delhi.
Hope that helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

KitKaat said:


> And amazed that there's too many applicant applied from 2013 and still waiting for the processing.


If I'm not wrong, there is only 1 active member who is still waiting for their visa to get approved. The others are inactive so we don't know whether or not they got their visa


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



sonrav said:


> hello all on my wife's 309 case CO has been asgined as she call last Monday and asked us to send her additional information regarding our Financial aspects together and also evidence of contact and detail history of relationship. which my agent has submitted on Friday but he submitted the 13MB email to Co and I believe that we cant send it more then 5 MB. so I left him on side and send 4 different emails to my case officer in which I mentioned her that my agent submitted documents earlier and didn't follow the steps. just for your information my email address is also register on my wife's case as I had been CC on original requirement in email as requested.
> 
> Now my question is that if she will accept my four different emails for her requirement or she will ask us to send the print outs of my phone records (410 pages), viber and FB chat history and how long she will take to reply ??
> her email came on Monday and agent replied Friday and I sent her email on Saturday.
> 
> thankyou in advance


Hey sonrav,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*Yes, the size of the files must not be more than 5MB unfortunately. As you mentioned, you've already sent 4 emails to the case officer, I'm guessing all the emails have the exact same application details on them, then the case officer shouldn't have issues locating the emails/evidence in their inbox. I had a similar issue, I had to send additional documents about 3 times (because my application took so long) before my visa was approved. Each time there were about the same size as yours, so I couriered mine via FedEx and AHC received them the next day.

Call them today if you're worried and check with the case officer whether or not they received your evidence. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Dear friends got their case workers either side of me and got visas within 24 hours.
> 
> Me, I am waiting waiting waiting ... and have been so down all weekend. Trying to stay strong, as everyone keep reminding me, "at least you have a case worker". Well, damn! Sigh. Would rather the quick golden email please!!!!
> 
> Please keep your fingers crossed for me for quickie decision and email Monday or Tuesday. By Tuesday evening I should be mortified if we don't have it!


Don't worry Sonakshi, all will be well and you'll have your visa approved soon 
Keep yourself busy and try not to think about it or you'll lose your mind. I know it's hard not to think about it, but just try.....and within no time, you'll be posting on the thread "I got my visa!!"  
Praying for you  Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## guri7892

Is that the same thing for me becky? Lol...
coz me n sonakshi both having same CO ... and we both are tooo desperately waiting for our visa..
cant live without my partner for long...


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

guri7892 said:


> Is that the same thing for me becky? Lol...
> coz me n sonakshi both having same CO ... and we both are tooo desperately waiting for our visa..
> cant live without my partner for long...


Are you onshore in Australia?


----------



## guri7892

In India ....


----------



## guri7892

Becky26 said:


> Sonakshi Kumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends got their case workers either side of me and got visas within 24 hours.
> 
> Me, I am waiting waiting waiting ... and have been so down all weekend. Trying to stay strong, as everyone keep reminding me, "at least you have a case worker". Well, damn! Sigh. Would rather the quick golden email please!!!!
> 
> Please keep your fingers crossed for me for quickie decision and email Monday or Tuesday. By Tuesday evening I should be mortified if we don't have it!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Sonakshi, all will be well and you'll have your visa approved soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep yourself busy and try not to think about it or you'll lose your mind. I know it's hard not to think about it, but just try.....and within no time, you'll be posting on the thread "I got my visa!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
Click to expand...



Becky....nothing else can keep us busy now... every next single second I think bout CO... even in dreams tooo


----------



## Becky26

guri7892 said:


> Is that the same thing for me becky? Lol...
> coz me n sonakshi both having same CO ... and we both are tooo desperately waiting for our visa..
> cant live without my partner for long...


Its the same for all who have case officers and are desperately waiting for their visa to get approved. Everyone is on the same boat here. I was on it too for a very long time not very long ago so I know the feeling. Everything has it's time and when the right time comes, you'll get it. Being impatient is only going to keep you uneasy and stressed. The case officers can't see that and even if they did they just work at their own pace. 

When I went to see the doctor last month she told me my BP was a bit higher than what it should be and I was like wonder why that is....lol  We have been stressed and depressed since 2012 regarding my visa first getting rejected and then with the second application. High BP was gonna happen at some point 

Just keep praying and your day will come soon  
Fruit of patience is the sweetest 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

guri7892 said:


> Becky....nothing else can keep us busy now... every next single second I think bout CO... even in dreams tooo


Hahaha! Mine used to give me nightmares after I attended my face-to-face interview and she made me cry ...lol  I knew what the case officer and the senior case officer looked like.


----------



## guri7892

Becky26 said:


> guri7892 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Becky....nothing else can keep us busy now... every next single second I think bout CO... even in dreams tooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Mine used to give me nightmares after I attended my face-to-face interview and she made me cry ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew what the case officer and the senior case officer looked like.
Click to expand...



Hahahha...see how AHC is responsible for sickness of Applicant's
major symptoms Are 
is depression, nightmares, BP high, loss in appetite due to anxiety ....bla bla bla
lol


----------



## guri7892

There is no such rules in india.o am frustrated now.i called AHC then they said call this number ***11###### they will connect you to case officer.i called and there they said sorri cant connect you to case officer.
I called another number as one of officer gave me..then girl over there said Code 15 is on leave.after one hour my husband called girl there said he is busy.
I want to know one thing what the hell is happening?
who is speaking the truth? 
Would I get visa this week or not..its already been a month.i am not goin to call them any more.irritated


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

guri7892 said:


> There is no such rules in india.o am frustrated now.i called AHC then they said call this number ***11###### they will connect you to case officer.i called and there they said sorri cant connect you to case officer.
> I called another number as one of officer gave me..then girl over there said Code 15 is on leave.after one hour my husband called girl there said he is busy.
> I want to know one thing what the hell is happening?
> who is speaking the truth?
> Would I get visa this week or not..its already been a month.i am not goin to call them any more.irritated




Becky what do you recommend? I cant wait a month! I don't know what we did wrong to be punished by getting this case worker but my partner and I are so distraught about luck of others getting the quick case workers. 

Constructive help appreciated from all our successful compadres. :confused2:


----------



## guri7892

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> guri7892 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such rules in india.o am frustrated now.i called AHC then they said call this number ***11###### they will connect you to case officer.i called and there they said sorri cant connect you to case officer.
> I called another number as one of officer gave me..then girl over there said Code 15 is on leave.after one hour my husband called girl there said he is busy.
> I want to know one thing what the hell is happening?
> who is speaking the truth?
> Would I get visa this week or not..its already been a month.i am not goin to call them any more.irritated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becky what do you recommend? I cant wait a month! I don't know what we did wrong to be punished by getting this case worker but my partner and I are so distraught about luck of others getting the quick case workers.
> 
> Constructive help appreciated from all our successful compadres.
Click to expand...

U wont beleive its almost a month I hv been trying to call them.. 
They shuld remove this fake customer services contact number. And put in rule book that no one can call.
atleast with this we will not stress ourselves to call them and wait every second. 
I am sure for todays as well they not goin to give answer to anyone.
coz they just know one thing that keep frustrating the applicant thats it..


----------



## Becky26

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Becky what do you recommend? I cant wait a month! I don't know what we did wrong to be punished by getting this case worker but my partner and I are so distraught about luck of others getting the quick case workers.
> 
> Constructive help appreciated from all our successful compadres. :confused2:


Hey Guys,

I know this is a really painful situation right now but the answer to your questions is equally painful unfortunately. There is not much to do or should I say there isn't anything you could to to get the case officer to process your application quicker. 

It does feel like you are getting punished but trust me, you're not. This is how AHC works. Imagine how difficult it would've been for me to see applicants from January 2014 getting approved while I who had applied in July 2013 was still waiting. I was keeping a log of how many times I called AHC before my visa was approved and from November 2013 until October 2014 I had called them 45 times.

I don't recommend you do the same (that might piss the case officer off), because my application took over 16 months hence 45 calls and towards the end I didn't care about pissing my case officer because how much longer could she have delayed my visa anyways past 16 months 

Long story short- the applicants can do nothing but wait. No point applying for a visitor visa now because that would delay the partner visa further.
Really sorry to hear that AHC has still not improved their working standards :sad::yell:

I think because there is so much confusion as to whether or not the case officer code 15 is working or on leave, just keep calling AHC to find out what's going on. And whoever gets an update, please do remember to share it with us  Thanks!

Hope this helps, hang in there guys- when the night gets darker it's a sign the morning is near  Don't lose hope when you're so close to the end.
Good Luck :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ravishmodi

Called AHC today .Got the same std reply . The operators are of no use.When told them that people who have applied after are getting visas said that is not possible and dn't believe on such things and said AHC process them in a sequence and not randomly . Dn't kn what to do this is my 41st week and have not heard anything still waiting for CO allocation . Very frustrated and tired


----------



## vmshenoi

*Visa Granted*

Hi All,

Finally after long long wait visa has been granted today.

Iam so excited.. Thanks to almighty.

I specially want to thank each and everyone in this forum who have supported us through your valuable comments and updates..Special thanks to Becky,Sonakshi etc etc....


DOL - 23Feb Online
CO - 01 (was back from leave today)
Grant 8 Dec

Regards
Venky


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Congrats!!!! On bus home i relaxed and figured we have waited this long we can continue to wait our turn. Your news made this calmness rewarding. Well done and best wishes


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



vmshenoi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after long long wait visa has been granted today.
> 
> Iam so excited.. Thanks to almighty.
> 
> I specially want to thank each and everyone in this forum who have supported us through your valuable comments and updates..Special thanks to Becky,Sonakshi etc etc....
> 
> 
> DOL - 23Feb Online
> CO - 01 (was back from leave today)
> Grant 8 Dec
> 
> Regards
> Venky


*Many Many Congratulations Venky!!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Wish you a very happy life with your partner in Australia 

Thanks for sharing such a wonderful news with us  Glad to know we helped!
Wish you safe and fun travels to Australia 
GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Revenant

No news on my wife's visa yet. I tried calling the embassy today. I was so pissed off because it's our first anniversary today and we are not together. Moreover we have to listen to repeated questions from family and relatives.. You know how sick some of them can be! I tried calling the AHC Delhi number but the calls gets dropped after waiting in the queue for few minutes. I'm dialling :01141221000 and then pressing 1. Don't have any clue what's happening.


----------



## Revenant

Revenant said:


> No news on my wife's visa yet. I tried calling the embassy today. I was so pissed off because it's our first anniversary today and we are not together. Moreover we have to listen to repeated questions from family and relatives.. You know how sick some of them can be! I tried calling the AHC Delhi number but the calls gets dropped after waiting in the queue for few minutes. I'm dialling :01141221000 and then pressing 1. Don't have any clue what's happening.


Btw, our DOL was 1st Feb '14 ! Annoying


----------



## guri7892

Revenant said:


> Revenant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No news on my wife's visa yet. I tried calling the embassy today. I was so pissed off because it's our first anniversary today and we are not together. Moreover we have to listen to repeated questions from family and relatives.. You know how sick some of them can be! I tried calling the AHC Delhi number but the calls gets dropped after waiting in the queue for few minutes. I'm dialling :01141221000 and then pressing 1. Don't have any clue what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, our DOL was 1st Feb '14 ! Annoying
Click to expand...

Dear dial 1141221000
When u will hear any voice dial 12
you will directly get connected to coustmer services.. they will help you really..


----------



## Becky26

Revenant said:


> No news on my wife's visa yet. I tried calling the embassy today. I was so pissed off because it's our first anniversary today and we are not together. Moreover we have to listen to repeated questions from family and relatives.. You know how sick some of them can be! I tried calling the AHC Delhi number but the calls gets dropped after waiting in the queue for few minutes. I'm dialling :*01141221000* and then pressing 1. Don't have any clue what's happening.


Happy 1st Wedding Anniversary! Rev 
Hope you have many more to come and those will definitely will be with your partner next to you 

When you call AHC on the above mentioned number, you press 1 and 2 immediately without listening to the automated babbling, only then you'll be placed in the queue to speak to an operator.
Hope this helps. Thanks for keeping us updated 
Hope you get the good news very soon. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Revenant said:


> No news on my wife's visa yet. I tried calling the embassy today. I was so pissed off because it's our first anniversary today and we are not together. Moreover we have to listen to repeated questions from family and relatives.. You know how sick some of them can be! I tried calling the AHC Delhi number but the calls gets dropped after waiting in the queue for few minutes. I'm dialling :01141221000 and then pressing 1. Don't have any clue what's happening.


Hi Revenant. I feel your pain but hang with it. I have called on Friday afternoons and always got nice operators. The number I have called was +91 1141221000 and then pressed 1 and then 2 in quick succession, without listening to the spiel

Happy anniversary for today ... may it be the last major event you are apart.

The questions keep everything in the fore ... yes, its frustrating to hear from some, but the others are the ears you can then vent to. So, stay strong.


----------



## Revenant

Hi guys, thanks for the wishes! I spoke to the operator now and received the usual reply from them. My wife has called them thrice already and now me. I hope they don't delay things just because we are following up so much. Reason behind the fear is the classic indian mentality that I'm aware of. On the other hand, if you follow up for any matters with anyone in Australia, officials appreciate/encourage it thinking the person inquiring is very concerned and interested. Doesn't seem to be the case here, at least  Rightly said, wait and watch.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

everyone please take care and stay strong


----------



## guri7892

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> everyone please take care and stay strong


Do u know any tonic dat can keep me strong








sonkashi did you make any call?


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Welcome all to Tuesday ... or, as I like to call it now, Day 2 of Sonakshi Week 

Wishing this to be a grand day!

Let's send some positive vibes out to AHC!


----------



## Revenant

Good morning and good luck to all  This whole visa thing seems to be like a betting game for me now


----------



## Becky26

Revenant said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the wishes! I spoke to the operator now and received the usual reply from them. My wife has called them thrice already and now me. I hope they don't delay things just because we are following up so much. Reason behind the fear is the classic indian mentality that I'm aware of. On the other hand, if you follow up for any matters with anyone in Australia, officials appreciate/encourage it thinking the person inquiring is very concerned and interested. Doesn't seem to be the case here, at least  Rightly said, wait and watch.


Couldn't agree with you more, the more desperate they find your situation the more fun they try to get out of it. Experienced it myself during the passport re-issue process, absolute nightmare. Took 45 days to just get my address and husband's name added.
While here in Australia, I got my passport renewed in 2011 in 5 working days from the Indian High Commission in Canberra without any issues when I had only 1 day left on it, no questions asked.
Wonder if the issue is with the people or the country


----------



## guri7892

Hi amu suggestions guys?
I gave them call yesterday but dint get any satisfactory reply 
Should I call them today...? Should I ask them is case officer come back from holidays...


----------



## meet_richa4

Hello everyone, need help/suggestion I just called AHC asking for my application status and asked the name of my case officer. 
First the operator confirmed that the case officer has been appointed and when I asked for the name, she kept me on hold for 10 mins and aftr that she tells me that CO has not been allocated yet, but not to worry it will allocate soon and I will receive the mail/ call. 
I dnt understand my agent got a call from someone frm AHC on 3rd asking for my PPC (which we have already submitted earlier) which we did sent again, so I was under impression that the CO has been allocated. And even the operator confirmed it at first. But now I am confused, I dont know what to do.
Please help.

Regards,
Richa


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

meet_richa4 said:


> Hello everyone, need help/suggestion I just called AHC asking for my application status and asked the name of my case officer.
> First the operator confirmed that the case officer has been appointed and when I asked for the name, she kept me on hold for 10 mins and aftr that she tells me that CO has not been allocated yet, but not to worry it will allocate soon and I will receive the mail/ call.
> I dnt understand my agent got a call from someone frm AHC on 3rd asking for my PPC (which we have already submitted earlier) which we did sent again, so I was under impression that the CO has been allocated. And even the operator confirmed it at first. But now I am confused, I dont know what to do.
> Please help.
> 
> Regards,
> Richa


MAYBE you got the same as me and guri - and he is on leave now until 10th January as he is a new daddy. Maybe they are reassigning, hence the confusement. Good luck.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

guri7892 said:


> Hi amu suggestions guys?
> I gave them call yesterday but dint get any satisfactory reply
> Should I call them today...? Should I ask them is case officer come back from holidays...


Sorry guri7892 I have to be selfish and cant discuss whats just happened as I need to cry before I talk with my partner about it. Case worker 15 is on leave until 10th January as he is a new daddy. Will update when I can but I need some time to just cry now.


----------



## guri7892

I understand dear.... u wont beleive how much I cried... coz I left Australia yesterday...If they have tild me before I would not have left Australia. ...coz its one more month I have to wait for nothing...


----------



## guri7892

Becky26 said:


> Revenant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, thanks for the wishes! I spoke to the operator now and received the usual reply from them. My wife has called them thrice already and now me. I hope they don't delay things just because we are following up so much. Reason behind the fear is the classic indian mentality that I'm aware of. On the other hand, if you follow up for any matters with anyone in Australia, officials appreciate/encourage it thinking the person inquiring is very concerned and interested. Doesn't seem to be the case here, at least  Rightly said, wait and watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree with you more, the more desperate they find your situation the more fun they try to get out of it. Experienced it myself during the passport re-issue process, absolute nightmare. Took 45 days to just get my address and husband's name added.
> While here in Australia, I got my passport renewed in 2011 in 5 working days from the Indian High Commission in Canberra without any issues when I had only 1 day left on it, no questions asked.
> Wonder if the issue is with the people or the country
Click to expand...

Hello becky
As everyone suggested me to leave country I did...
but today u got news that case officer has gone for holidays under 10 jaunary.
can u again suggest me dat what should I do now? As I am planning to go back to australia. .coz I dun have anyone in india, I mean family..m living wid ma frnd in her room. So please guide me ..


----------



## Doggester

Hey Sonakshi and Guri,
I feel really bad to hear that you CO is on leave for that long. 
He should have cleared your files when he knew he will be gone till Jan. AHC people seem so heartless

(
lets hope and pray he doesnt make you wait after getting back from his so called fatherhood vacation

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

Waaaiting, kiran01, HR2211 and Ravishmodi, any update guyss???

Douggy


----------



## meet_richa4

Hello Everyone, wanted to share that today evening got the mail from my CO code 8 (strange that on the ss sheet its showing change of dept.). And came to know that earlier my CO was code 22. Don't why got changed.

Well the CO has asked me for PPC (again) and few more wedding pics.


----------



## guri7892

dronn said:


> Hi Sonakshi and Guri,
> Try to talk to senior Case officer ; request them to transfer your Case.


But who are senior case officer? And how can I contact them? 
Please tell me.. how can I request them.. 
coz my family life is so complicated I am so depressed. .


----------



## robsain

Hi everyone , just got an email from CO ,she is asking for PCC & contact details .
And says once u provide all the documents then you have to go offshore.
DOL 13-02-14
CO ALLOCATION 17-11-14


----------



## agathi

So nothing happening this week other than confusion. No matter who they work for if its government job they will show their trait of government job


----------



## kai7918

Hi

We got an email from CO code 22 on Friday (5th Dec) asking for PCC, which we sent via a return email on the same day.

Yesterday(9th Dec) we called up AHC and the operator informed that CO code 22 is not a CO. He is just an Immigration Assistant (which is also what it says on his email signature). The operator also informed that a CO was not yet allocated to our file. According to her, AHC are still processing end of Feb applications and since our DOL is 31st March, we should have a CO within a couple of weeks. She asked us to call back next week to check the progress of our file.

Could you please remove CO code 22 from the Case officer's list.

Also could someone who has delt with CO code 22 please confirm if he actually is a CO!? 

Dol 31st March 2014, Paper, Ahmedabad
Email from CO code 22 asking for Colored Notorised PCC:- 5th Dec 2014
Colored Notorised PCC sent:- 5th Dec 2014


----------



## Becky26

guri7892 said:


> Hello becky
> As everyone suggested me to leave country I did...
> but today u got news that case officer has gone for holidays under 10 jaunary.
> can u again suggest me dat what should I do now? As I am planning to go back to australia. .coz I dun have anyone in india, I mean family..m living wid ma frnd in her room. So please guide me ..


Hey girls,

So sorry to hear about the case officer being on leave till January, good news for him not so good for you. All I can say is wait is what you can do right now 

Guri- If your visitor visa is still valid and has multiple entries maybe buy a return ticket and fly back to Australia until January 10th, 2015. I don't think AHC is going to be reassigning a new case officer to these cases as things because it's not a very long leave and because you're applications are and will still be well within the 12 month processing time frames, there are less chances of getting a new case officer. 
Things like this have happened in the past and people just had to wait. It could've been worse if it was a female case officer- longer maternity leave  Look on the bright side, you guys have a male case officer and he can't get pregnant...lol
If you fly back, you can then at least spend Christmas and New Year's with your partner. 

Having said that, IF in case AHC does assign a new case officer to his cases (your and Sonakshi's application), then if you're onshore you might have to face delays. 
So it's a very confusing situation and depends on what you and your partner wants to do. It'll only cost you an extra return ticket.

Hope this helps, and please don't cry and feel low. I know how depressing things must be right now, but you can't beat yourself up for what's happening. Just stay calm and keep praying. Pray that AHC assigns new case officers to your applications 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## guri7892

Becky26 said:


> guri7892 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello becky
> As everyone suggested me to leave country I did...
> but today u got news that case officer has gone for holidays under 10 jaunary.
> can u again suggest me dat what should I do now? As I am planning to go back to australia. .coz I dun have anyone in india, I mean family..m living wid ma frnd in her room. So please guide me ..
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> So sorry to hear about the case officer being on leave till January, good news for him not so good for you. All I can say is wait is what you can do right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guri- If your visitor visa is still valid and has multiple entries maybe buy a return ticket and fly back to Australia until January 10th, 2015. I don't think AHC is going to be reassigning a new case officer to these cases as things because it's not a very long leave and because you're applications are and will still be well within the 12 month processing time frames, there are less chances of getting a new case officer.
> Things like this have happened in the past and people just had to wait. It could've been worse if it was a female case officer- longer maternity leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look on the bright side, you guys have a male case officer and he can't get pregnant...lol
> If you fly back, you can then at least spend Christmas and New Year's with your partner.
> 
> Having said that, IF in case AHC does assign a new case officer to his cases (your and Sonakshi's application), then if you're onshore you might have to face delays.
> So it's a very confusing situation and depends on what you and your partner wants to do. It'll only cost you an extra return ticket.
> 
> Hope this helps, and please don't cry and feel low. I know how depressing things must be right now, but you can't beat yourself up for what's happening. Just stay calm and keep praying. Pray that AHC assigns new case officers to your applications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
Click to expand...

Guess what happened just now...
I called AHC and they said u need not to go back..coz your file has not been dumped its still under process ,even if the case officer is on leave. And she said other people are taking care of your file .
and I as I applied on 10 of feb , they said your consideration of file starts from 10 of march.. (what the hell)
n she said I am not able to enquire before its been 12 months. After 12 month you can ask.
They made me more depressed now.
every day new statement they give.
I dun get whether I shud go back or not.
n one more thing she said is there is one QUOTA files. Before normal files QUOTA files are being processed


Wth hell .. I am almost depressed
taking sleeping pills


----------



## Becky26

meet_richa4 said:


> Hello Everyone, wanted to share that today evening got the mail from my CO code 8 (strange that on the ss sheet its showing change of dept.). And came to know that earlier my CO was code 22. Don't why got changed.
> 
> Well the CO has asked me for PPC (again) and few more wedding pics.


That's good news! Any movement is good, at least you know your application is being processed even if the case officer is different. Case officer code 8 did move to a different department, the last application she approved- their DOL was 10/01/2014. She is the senior case officer, if you look at the list next to the case officer's list you'll find her name there.
Thanks for the update, I've added the case officer's details to your information in the main SS. 
Hope the good news comes soon for you 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



robsain said:


> Hi everyone , just got an email from CO ,she is asking for PCC & contact details .
> And says once u provide all the documents then you have to go offshore.
> DOL 13-02-14
> CO ALLOCATION 17-11-14


Hey robsain,

Congratulations on getting a case officer allocated to your application :cheer2:
Thank you for keeping us updated. Sorry about the late reply to your post earlier. The link to the S update form is mentioned below:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Once you fill and submit the form, I'll add your details to the main SS when I'm online next  Thanks for your time, and good luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

kai7918 said:


> Hi
> 
> We got an email from CO code 22 on Friday (5th Dec) asking for PCC, which we sent via a return email on the same day.
> 
> Yesterday(9th Dec) we called up AHC and the operator informed that CO code 22 is not a CO. He is just an Immigration Assistant (which is also what it says on his email signature). The operator also informed that a CO was not yet allocated to our file. According to her, AHC are still processing end of Feb applications and since our DOL is 31st March, we should have a CO within a couple of weeks. She asked us to call back next week to check the progress of our file.
> 
> Could you please remove CO code 22 from the Case officer's list.
> 
> Also could someone who has delt with CO code 22 please confirm if he actually is a CO!?
> 
> Dol 31st March 2014, Paper, Ahmedabad
> Email from CO code 22 asking for Colored Notorised PCC:- 5th Dec 2014
> Colored Notorised PCC sent:- 5th Dec 2014


Hey,

Thank you for sharing the information with us. There are a couple of other applicants who have the same person as their 'case officer'. So we might just wait for them to post an update regarding their applications then I'll remove his name from the list.

Can you please fill and submit the SS update form with your partner visa application details so I can add them to the main SS, below is the link to the form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Thanks for your time and wish you a speedy grant 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Doggester

Hi all,
I called AHC today.
I told operator that I am calling on behalf of my husband (applicant) to know progress of application. They said are you currently together, I said he is with me right now in fact. Operator then asked to pass phone to my husband. Operator told him that our file is in process, however case officer will be allocated only after 9 months which in our case will be 20 dec. 
So we will again call AHC after 20 dec

Douggy
DOL 20/03/2014 online


----------



## DOL21042014

Any update anyone???


----------



## archana1729

This Week, Except Venky's Visa, Nobody got a Visa Grant till now  sad.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

And it hurts like HELL!


----------



## ravishmodi

Hi guys seems AHC has early Christmas. No grants no luck this week. For me also no luck yet.Called AHC got the same std reply. This is my 41st week dnt knw wht's gng on. Tensed like hell


----------



## meet_richa4

Last week was good, so many grants n CO allocation. I was under impression this week also gonna be same.. but its not


----------



## guri7892

meet_richa4 said:


> Last week was good, so many grants n CO allocation. I was under impression this week also gonna be same.. but its not


And for us whole month will be same...  

No news 
no mails


----------



## Sushy

*Worst Experience in the beginning of a new life...*

*Hi Becky and all. Earlier there was a pattern how a Case Officer was assigned and who will get his or her visa and Becky you have predicted so accurately. But now it is just mysterious who will get their visa. Some are waiting for more than 10 months and some like my friend got his within 7.5 months and another friend within 8.5 months. 

Do you have any knowledge as in how many new CO’s appointed, are they not able to follow a pattern, I mean now it is like a random choice, pick anyone from the list and grant him or her their visa. If online was so worse, why to introduce it in the first place, may be they thought it would solve problem as everything would be computerised. Smh…   

I know they are least bothered about applicant’s health. I am myself almost on the verge of depression :Cry::Cry:but a good friend of mine told me to divert mind and I am trying but back of my mind, I am very frustrated. As per 6 months when I have applied, I was supposed to get Case Officer this month but now it is so indeterminate :yell: :yell: :yell:. I wish if Case Officers could see on this forum as in what the applicants are going through. It is a nightmare for me and wanna get rid of it as quickly as possible.

Regards,
Sushy... *


----------



## waaaiting

No updates. Continuous wait and preparing for my "potential" conversation with CO.

Conversation (hypothetical) between me and case officer-
CO- So, how do you two stay in touch?
Me - Good question. We have a cable running between our homes in Delhi and Sydney. Whenever we have to, be in touch, we just pull the cable and the other one knows. Simple.
CO - ??
Me - Another way we keep in touch. We just shout each other's name from our homes and the other one is able to listen. No problem, easy.
CO- Are you having a laugh?
Me - No sir, you are having a laugh. I am just taking the piss.

W

Fellas, ladies, 

Hold on, time will change, always has. Keep the faith, and your sanity.

W

The only pattern I can think of in how these people are deciding on visas is as per the visa category. I think it may have been that when online visas were started, due to some teething problems, they got delayed. But now there does not seem to be any difference between paper or online applications. 
I think they lump together the visa categories - 100, 309, 300 etc and decide on the time frame and application. It might be that in addition, we start collecting information on the visa class applied. 
I dont think the visa clerks sitting there would have any say into how the wheels turn in their office. The control centre is the immigration department in Aus and blaming these case officers is not the right thing. I think they do their job as best as they can in the circumstances and resources provided to them by Australian Government, which sucks.

W


----------



## Sushy

*Hahahaa*



waaaiting said:


> No updates. Continuous wait and preparing for my "potential" conversation with CO.
> 
> Conversation (hypothetical) between me and case officer-
> CO- So, how do you two stay in touch?
> Me - Good question. We have a cable running between our homes in Delhi and Sydney. Whenever we have to, be in touch, we just pull the cable and the other one knows. Simple.
> CO - ??
> Me - Another way we keep in touch. We just shout each other's name from our homes and the other one is able to listen. No problem, easy.
> CO- Are you having a laugh?
> Me - No sir, you are having a laugh. I am just taking the piss.
> 
> W


Seriously:eyebrows:...... Hahahaahahahaaaa


----------



## Sushy

But I heard something else, only time will tell who is controlling and who is following... If things are so complicated as per the orders from the higher end then more CO's should be appointed and just not these many for so many applicants. Pathetic.


----------



## agathi

waaaiting said:


> No updates. Continuous wait and preparing for my "potential" conversation with CO.
> 
> Conversation (hypothetical) between me and case officer-
> CO- So, how do you two stay in touch?
> Me - Good question. We have a cable running between our homes in Delhi and Sydney. Whenever we have to, be in touch, we just pull the cable and the other one knows. Simple.
> CO - ??
> Me - Another way we keep in touch. We just shout each other's name from our homes and the other one is able to listen. No problem, easy.
> CO- Are you having a laugh?
> Me - No sir, you are having a laugh. I am just taking the piss.
> 
> W


 people who are looking for pills these kind of different hypothetical situation above running in mind will be an alternative


----------



## _shel

Sushy said:


> But I heard something else, only time will tell who is controlling and who is following... If things are so complicated as per the orders from the higher end then more CO's should be appointed and just not these many for so many applicants. Pathetic.


 Your waiting has nothing to do with a lack of case officers or them being slack. 
The Australian Government only allows a set number of visas of each class to be granted each year worldwide. Within this are monthly and weekly quotas to be granted. 

Apart from having to shift the legitimate applications like yours from the fraudulent marriages of convenience they have to stick to these quotas.


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Hi Becky and all. Earlier there was a pattern how a Case Officer was assigned and who will get his or her visa and Becky you have predicted so accurately. But now it is just mysterious who will get their visa. Some are waiting for more than 10 months and some like my friend got his within 7.5 months and another friend within 8.5 months.
> 
> Do you have any knowledge as in how many new CO’s appointed, are they not able to follow a pattern, I mean now it is like a random choice, pick anyone from the list and grant him or her their visa. If online was so worse, why to introduce it in the first place, may be they thought it would solve problem as everything would be computerised. Smh…
> 
> I know they are least bothered about applicant’s health. I am myself almost on the verge of depression :Cry::Cry:but a good friend of mine told me to divert mind and I am trying but back of my mind, I am very frustrated. As per 6 months when I have applied, I was supposed to get Case Officer this month but now it is so indeterminate :yell: :yell: :yell:. I wish if Case Officers could see on this forum as in what the applicants are going through. It is a nightmare for me and wanna get rid of it as quickly as possible.
> 
> Regards,
> Sushy... *


Hey Sushy,

It is very sad to see how long the applicants have to wait to get their visa approved no doubt but India being a high risk country, the processing time frame is still much better compared to other high risk countries. Some embassies tell applicants to not call anymore after they had called a couple of time to get an update on the processing, while AHC New Delhi majority of the times answer their phones (when they are working) and also help provide information to the applicants.

I'm not saying that this wait or unorganized manner of processing the applications is good, all I'm saying is there might be a lot of wait before the case officer is allocated to the application, but once one is allocated the application moves along very quickly and in many cases the visa has been approved in 1 day. 
Look on the bright side, we're lucky we don't need external security clearance from ASIO before the visa is granted, it that was required the processing time frames would've been easy 18-20 months since DOL. Applicants from other high risk countries have to go through that and not many of them get visitor visas like applicants from India do; so they have live apart for years before they can see their partner and kids.

Just stay calm keep busy, AHC is handling the cases and there is movement of applications, the more you think about it, the more health issues you're going to give yourself. AHC is not being affected by any of your stress or worry, they can't even see it let alone feel it. That's how the system works and sorry to say this but it is only going to get tougher and the processing time frames are likely to increase.
There are way too many people taking advantage of the immigration system in Australia with fraudulent marriages/relationships; when they get their permanent partner visa approved leave the sponsor and go their own merry way. Shame on such people who are making the lives of other genuine applicants a living hell. 
That's why the processing takes so long and with the increasing number of frauds relating to partner visa, immigration does every check possible before granting the visa.

Many people think that it is their right to get the partner visa because they are in a relationship/married to an Australian. That's where they are wrong, getting an Australian visa is a very difficult process and getting it is a 'privilege' not a right.
Hence the complicated and painfully long procedure.
Hope this helps. Don't worry, it'll be your turn soon. Love always wins, not matter how long things take 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

waaaiting said:


> No updates. Continuous wait and preparing for my "potential" conversation with CO.
> 
> Conversation (hypothetical) between me and case officer-
> CO- So, how do you two stay in touch?
> Me - Good question. We have a cable running between our homes in Delhi and Sydney. Whenever we have to, be in touch, we just pull the cable and the other one knows. Simple.
> CO - ??
> Me - Another way we keep in touch. We just shout each other's name from our homes and the other one is able to listen. No problem, easy.
> CO- Are you having a laugh?
> Me - No sir, you are having a laugh. I am just taking the piss.


Good one waaaiting :lol::lol::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ash_hari

*Ash_hari*

Hi Guys, 

Was wondering if anyone could help me answer a question regarding my partners 309/100 application. My Partner was here with me on a tourist visa for about 3 months and he is back in India now, do I need to submit oz pcc for me or my partner? 

Appreciate any help. 

Regards
Ash


----------



## girlaussie

No, you don't need to. You will be asked to submit PCC for country(ies) where Only Applicant has lived for more than 12 months. 



Ash_hari said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Was wondering if anyone could help me answer a question regarding my partners 309/100 application. My Partner was here with me on a tourist visa for about 3 months and he is back in India now, do I need to submit oz pcc for me or my partner?
> 
> Appreciate any help.
> 
> Regards
> Ash


----------



## Ash_hari

Sweet, thanks


----------



## Aby1

Hi Becky, how are you? its been a while after my last log in. Actually i was busy with my shopping.. i landed here in Sydney this week. Hope by this time all jan applicant got visa.


----------



## meet_richa4

Any update anyone??? 
I just pray we all get our grant soon... I cannot bear more sleepless night and living on Antacid.


----------



## archana1729

meet_richa4 said:


> Any update anyone???
> I just pray we all get our grant soon... I cannot bear more sleepless night and living on Antacid.


Do Yoga regularly and as Becky said keep yourself engaged. Because nothing is in our hands.


----------



## Sushy

*Thanks Becky and Shel... My mind is very disturbed... *


----------



## _shel

Sushy said:


> *Thanks Becky and Shel... My mind is very disturbed... *


 It's not surprising, the waiting is terrible. I remember my very tense wait for mine, it wasn't good especially near any holiday that we would be missing. Just need to try and remember its in process, you will get it and you can then be together forever xxx


----------



## guri7892

_shel said:


> Sushy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks Becky and Shel... My mind is very disturbed... *
> 
> 
> 
> It's not surprising, the waiting is terrible. I remember my very tense wait for mine, it wasn't good especially near any holiday that we would be missing. Just need to try and remember its in process, you will get it and you can then be together forever xxx
Click to expand...

And terribly on this christmas and new year I will be sad...  coz I am apart from my hubby.
but I dun understand how the operator can tell me that case officer is on holidaya but my file is still under process..its not on hold what's that


----------



## Becky26

Aby1 said:


> Hi Becky, how are you? its been a while after my last log in. Actually i was busy with my shopping.. i landed here in Sydney this week. Hope by this time all jan applicant got visa.


Hey Aby,

No worries  Good to hear from you, welcome to Australia  Hope you're enjoying the stormy weather...haha. So many hailstorms here  Go Queensland weather! It's like even mother nature is confused, 35 degrees during the morning and afternoon followed by scaring thunderstorms and rain in the evening and night :confused2:

Jokes apart, hope you're settling in well and enjoying life with your partner 

There is still 1 applicant from January who is waiting. Not sure whether or not she is active, we'll see, besides her, all of January is blue! 
Take Care! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *Thanks Becky and Shel... My mind is very disturbed... *


No worries, as _shel very correctly said just think that your file IS in processing you're getting closer and closer to the case officer allocation date, so cheer up.
April applicant dron already got his so in not too many days, the rest of the April applications will get processed and you're June, so VERY soon ey! 
Hope this helps, keep yourself busy for a little more time 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

guri7892 said:


> And terribly on this christmas and new year I will be sad...  coz I am apart from my hubby.
> but I dun understand how the operator can tell me that case officer is on holidaya but my file is still under process..its not on hold what's that


But not for too long! You will have your entire life worth of special occasions to celebrate together. Things worth having don't come easy 
No Pain, No Gain! Hang in there 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Revenant

Nothing today. Such a dull and boring day. I hope everyone at AHC had a wonderful day, day dreaming about money, more kids, life in heaven, watching in awe of the cozy photos I've sent of me and wife honeymooning and upcoming holidays.


----------



## guri7892

Revenant said:


> Nothing today. Such a dull and boring day. I hope everyone at AHC had a wonderful day, day dreaming about money, more kids, life in heaven, watching in awe of the cozy photos I've sent of me and wife honeymooning and upcoming holidays.


Lol... dats in fact is true.... they enjoy watching cozy fotos of life partners .....


----------



## girlaussie

Stop whinging & get on with your life. There are plenty things to do while you guys or your partners are waiting for grant. This complain & continuous negativity will only lead to depression which is obviously no good. 

When you guys applied you already knew the processing time so why talking about it every day. Yes I understand that this wait is bit long but this time can be spent beautifully if you like. Don't take me wrong I have experienced this whole process me self & pretty much understand applicants & their families frustration but I never got upset infact me husband still remember that time & still appreciate me positive attitude & energy which actually kept him motivated too despite the longggg distance. You guys should stay strong, this is just a phase, sooner or later you will be with your partners so live in today, stay positive & vibrant. Do some volunteer work, learn cooking, sewing, meeting your friends & family as you gonna miss them badly once you are here, improve your English, start gathering information about recruitment agencies, update your resume-I mean there is a whole lot of things you guys can do. 

Sorry but just couldn't stop meself so thought to share me thoughts. Hope you guys take this note in a positive way.

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie


----------



## girlaussie

CO on holidays/leave doesn't mean your case is On Hold, there are other case officers too who work side by side so take it easy. 

Girl Aussie



guri7892 said:


> And terribly on this christmas and new year I will be sad...  coz I am apart from my hubby.
> but I dun understand how the operator can tell me that case officer is on holidaya but my file is still under process..its not on hold what's that


----------



## girlaussie

They are only doing their job, totally irrelevant to blame staff while there are cases of visa applications lodged on the basis of the sham marriages too so they may ask for more evidence/documents if they need to. It's not fun watching others photos anyway I guess.

Girl Aussie



Revenant said:


> Nothing today. Such a dull and boring day. I hope everyone at AHC had a wonderful day, day dreaming about money, more kids, life in heaven, watching in awe of the cozy photos I've sent of me and wife honeymooning and upcoming holidays.


----------



## KitKaat

I am at 14 months and not whining lol 
;-)


----------



## girlaussie

Wow, isn't it amazing ;p

Girl Aussie



KitKaat said:


> I am at 14 months and not whining lol
> ;-)


----------



## esha001

Plzz add me too
DOl 1/12/14
Acknowledgement/ medicals( HAP Id) received 10/12/14


----------



## venua

Hi All,

One more new member....
DOL: 30 Jun, 2014
Type: Online

Wish u all good luck, including me........


----------



## noobrex

guys need an agent in delhi to file Partner and visa for kids i got my 190 visa today ...i know i should have filed it together would have been a better option but had some financial issues now its sorted out can anyone guide me and tell me how and where to go about starting the process


----------



## Sushy

*Welcome*



venua said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One more new member....
> DOL: 30 Jun, 2014
> Type: Online
> 
> Wish u all good luck, including me........


*Hi Venua, welcome to the group. 

Regards,
Sushy*


----------



## Sushy

*Welcome*



esha001 said:


> Plzz add me too
> DOl 1/12/14
> Acknowledgement/ medicals( HAP Id) received 10/12/14


*Welcome Esha... *


----------



## noobrex

guys can you pls respond


----------



## venua

Thanks Sushy....


----------



## esha001

Thanks verdana


----------



## _shel

noobrex said:


> guys need an agent in delhi to file Partner and visa for kids i got my 190 visa today ...i know i should have filed it together would have been a better option but had some financial issues now its sorted out can anyone guide me and tell me how and where to go about starting the process


 Why do you need an agent? It's the easiest visa to get so long as you prove your relationship is genuine. 

You are aware she cant apply until you are 'usually resident' in Australia? Ie have a home and job there.


----------



## agathi

Revenant said:


> Nothing today. Such a dull and boring day. I hope everyone at AHC had a wonderful day, day dreaming about money, more kids, life in heaven, watching in awe of the cozy photos I've sent of me and wife honeymooning and upcoming holidays.


keeping it coming guys the humour keeps the dark days goinglane:


----------



## Sushy

venua said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One more new member....
> DOL: 30 Jun, 2014
> Type: Online
> 
> Wish u all good luck, including me........


Hi Venua, add your details here
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Regards,
Sushy


----------



## Sushy

ali.vmware said:


> Hi All
> 
> Date of lodgement - 25/06/2014
> Place of lodgement - Hyderabad
> Date of visit visa - 25/07/2014
> Visit visa received - 01/07/2014 (Visit visa for 1yesr with no visit more than 3months)
> 
> Applicant arrived to Australia on visit visa on 22/07/2014
> exit re-entry to new zealand after 3 months
> Now can stay in Australia till 17th Jan (have to exit and re-enter)
> 
> Medicals requested - 10/07/2014
> Medicals done is Australia (Bupa) 29/08/2014
> 
> Thanks in advance


*Hi ali.vmware, I don't find your details in the SS.

You can easily add your details 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT...HENEA/viewform

Regards,
Sushy*


----------



## kai7918

Hi All

Great news we got the visa yesterday.

Co code 1 called my wife yesterday (in India) just to inform that she is granting the visa.

About 30 mins later we got the email

Good luck everyone.

Becky Please update the ss sheet. Thankyou


----------



## Becky26

guri7892 said:


> Lol... dats in fact is true.... they enjoy watching cozy fotos of life partners .....


LOL and don't forget the conversations that applicants send. I didn't even bother editing our chats, hope my case officer enjoyed reading them..haha


----------



## Becky26

KitKaat said:


> I am at 14 months and not whining lol
> ;-)


As I mentioned earlier, applications from Cairo take a long time to get approved because of all the ASIO external security checks. I really wish there was a way for you guys to find out how far along the checks have progressed and when they are due to be ready for immigration to consider.
Good Luck darl! Hope your visa gets approved soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



esha001 said:


> Plzz add me too
> DOl 1/12/14
> Acknowledgement/ medicals( HAP Id) received 10/12/14


Hey esha001,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Just an advice- Do make sure you keep yourself busy while you wait for a case officer. As per AHC New Delhi trends, the case officer allocation takes place between 36-42 weeks since DOL that's if this time frame doesn't increase. Average processing time frame for partner visa applications is 8-11 months and global processing time frame as per DIBP is 12 months.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



venua said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One more new member....
> DOL: 30 Jun, 2014
> Type: Online
> 
> Wish u all good luck, including me........


Hey venua,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:
Thanks for filling the SS update form. I have added your application details to the main SS and you can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please do keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



kai7918 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Great news we got the visa yesterday.
> 
> Co code 1 called my wife yesterday (in India) just to inform that she is granting the visa.
> 
> About 30 mins later we got the email
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Becky Please update the ss sheet. Thankyou


*Wooohooo!!!! A silver lining!! 
Many Many Congratulations!!!!
:drum::drum::drum::drum: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Wish you a very long, happy and successful life with your partner in Australia 
Thanks for sharing the good news with us 
Wish your partner safe and fun travels 
GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## agathi

There is always silver lining only for paper applicants. I believe at this rate online applicants will be left with bald lining.


----------



## guri7892

Becky26 said:


> kai7918 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Great news we got the visa yesterday.
> 
> Co code 1 called my wife yesterday (in India) just to inform that she is granting the visa.
> 
> About 30 mins later we got the email
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Becky Please update the ss sheet. Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> *Wooohooo!!!! A silver lining!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Many Congratulations!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you a very long, happy and successful life with your partner in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the good news with us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish your partner safe and fun travels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOD bless you!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*
Click to expand...

What are ASIO security checks?
How long does it take?
My Case officer goes to holdiays after every two days.. dun know when will I get good news..


----------



## KitKaat

Becky26 said:


> As I mentioned earlier, applications from Cairo take a long time to get approved because of all the ASIO external security checks. I really wish there was a way for you guys to find out how far along the checks have progressed and when they are due to be ready for immigration to consider.
> Good Luck darl! Hope your visa gets approved soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


No actually most applications from cairo finalized roughly around 6-9 months. You can check the timeline in the other forum, first page. But I think only countries with war or have some serious terrorists groups would go under very srtict deep check.

It's only One yemanin in that forum took her 18 months to get her fiancé visa grant.

I think that secuirty check takes it by itself from 8-12 months or maybe more. Depends actually. Overall it can take around 18-20 months, but I do hope it don't take that time.


----------



## meet_richa4

Just Pray, we get some good news before the week ends..


----------



## DOL21042014

good luck everyone!!!! last day of this week.... hope for best


----------



## Becky26

guri7892 said:


> What are ASIO security checks?
> How long does it take?
> My Case officer goes to holdiays after every two days.. dun know when will I get good news..


Australian Security Intelligence Organization, it like the CIA in the US.
No idea how long those checks take, they are not done for Indian applicants unless someone has worked in the Middle East or war struck countries for long periods of time.


----------



## Becky26

KitKaat said:


> No actually most applications from cairo finalized roughly around 6-9 months. You can check the timeline in the other forum, first page. But I think only countries with war or have some serious terrorists groups would go under very srtict deep check.
> 
> It's only One yemanin in that forum took her 18 months to get her fiancé visa grant.
> 
> I think that secuirty check takes it by itself from 8-12 months or maybe more. Depends actually. Overall it can take around 18-20 months, but I do hope it don't take that time.


Oh that's great then! 
I too hope they are finalized asap and you get your visa soon, been a long wait for you.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Hoping for a few more grants before AHC finishes work for this week.
Good Luck to all!! :thumb:


----------



## Doggester

And the week finished with disappointment (, keeping eye on next week now. Fingers crossed 

Douggy


----------



## archana1729

Just two visas this week highly disappointing


----------



## meet_richa4

Its gonna be much better next week.. Keep praying


----------



## venua

Thanks Becky..! I do follow the forum rules..!!
Sushy,
I have submitted my details....


----------



## Sushy

venua said:


> Thanks Becky..! I do follow the forum rules..!!
> Sushy,
> I have submitted my details....


*Hello Venua, nice to see you here :welcome:. This Forum is a blessing for all... Be here for all the updates. :typing:

Regards,
Sushy*


----------



## _shel

Just to put it in perspective, there is probably less than 1% of all spouse visa applicants on here. So there have probably been lots of grants, just sadly not on here  

Fingers crossed they get some done for you guys next week x


----------



## Becky26

venua said:


> Thanks Becky..! I do follow the forum rules..!!
> Sushy,
> I have submitted my details....


Thank you venua  I have added them to the main SS. Hope that helps. 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> Just to put it in perspective, there is probably less than 1% of all spouse visa applicants on here. So there have probably been lots of grants, just sadly not on here
> 
> Fingers crossed they get some done for you guys next week x


Exactly!! Guys, don't lose hope, I'm sure many visas were granted but just not on this forum and I'm sure next week will be a good one. 
Not all applicants know of this forum, they might be on other forums out there. 

Speaking of other forums, there was a grant on the other immigration forum I'm a member of last week, he posted a query on this forum as well, Soniarav. His partner's visa was granted on Monday December 8th so that's good news.

As long as there is movement of files, that's good  Plus as girlaussie said, we all knew the processing time frames when we applied for the partner visa so complaining about the how long the wait is does not help you or others on this thread. It only spreads negativity and right now we need the positive happy vibe here for as long as we can maintain because people are already so stressed out as it. Complaining and comparing your case with someone else's will only makes it worse.

No matter if it's a paper or an online application, it WILL be processed, and it was the applicant's decision whether to submit a paper application or an online one so no one can blame anyone when certain type of application gets processed first. I have a theory- never try new things unless they have been tested and tried for sometime because no one knows how well they work. 

For example that is not related to the topic but explains my thoery- when the new iPhone 6 came out people were lining up outside Apple stores to buy them, from just watching the tv commercials. After that there were so many users with issues that the phone literally bent in their pockets. 
Had the people waited to read the reviews of the phone's practical everyday use they wouldn't have had ended up with bent phones.
How is that similar to this scenario:- when new things are introduced, wait to see how smoothly they work. Obviously when people submitted online applications, there were assumptions that the online applications would be processed quicker than the paper ones but so far it's proved to be quite opposite. 
Maybe AHC is still trying to train case officers on how to process the online applications because it IS a complicated task processing visa applications alone and add the ImmiAccount to it just makes it more technical. They are humans too just like us are allowed to have kids, get sick or go on holidays. And especially in their line of work, there is no margin of error. There will always be some applicant whose case officer will eventually go on leave, have a baby, fall sick or even quit their job- all of these things happen to us as well so we shouldn't complain. It's not like if someone's case officer got sick or went on leave, that applicant's visa was left pending forever. I'm sure are working their butts off to process all the applications. 

AHC New Delhi not only processes applications of Indian applicants but also those from Nepal and Bhutan. So I don't think the case officers would be sitting and enjoying their tea/coffee all day long. And with the World Cup 2015 not too far away, there must be a huge influx of visitor visa applications which those handful of case officers will be processing as well.

So far AHC has been approving visas within their indicative time frame they have given i.e. between 8-11 months. There always will be some exception cases like tejinder's, loveforever's and mine that take longer than 12 months, but then again there is nothing we can do about it but to just wait, hope and pray that at the end of the day the visa gets approved so that we can be with our partners. 
I know the wait is not easy, but we have to realize and at least sit patiently while the applications are within the processing time frames.

Everyday that goes by you're getting closer to the day when your visa will be granted, this wait is not in vain. Hope this helps in keeping you all positive.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Revenant

Well that's true, not everyone who applies for a Visa goes online to participate in such forums. People like us would account for 0.001% of the lot applying for partner visas. Not everyone is tech savvy. Hence the amount of cases managed by every officer could be massive. However, some amount of information sharing from AHC would be appreciable. We have completed 10 months and 2 weeks after lodging the Visa and my partners PCC expires after a month from now. Last time it took us 1 month to obtain a PCC. Great if they inform us to obtain a PCC before hand else the wait could be even longer!


----------



## KitKaat

Exactly Becky! 
We should all learn to be patient and wait ♡


----------



## Becky26

Revenant said:


> Well that's true, not everyone who applies for a Visa goes online to participate in such forums. People like us would account for 0.001% of the lot applying for partner visas. Not everyone is tech savvy. Hence the amount of cases managed by every officer could be massive. However, some amount of information sharing from AHC would be appreciable. We have completed 10 months and 2 weeks after lodging the Visa and my partners PCC expires after a month from now. Last time it took us 1 month to obtain a PCC. Great if they inform us to obtain a PCC before hand else the wait could be even longer!


I agree with the information part, but then again some applicants in other countries never hear anything from immigration and just get the decision in their inbox. It's immigration I don't think they care if we complain and whine about them not keeping us updated. There are a lot of things they should be doing but they don't.
The good thing for people on this thread is that they know roughly when they should be expecting to get a case officer allocated to their case which should help them in estimating when they should be applying for a PCC. For those who aren't on this forum, well they unfortunately find out the hard way.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Revenant said:


> Well that's true, not everyone who applies for a Visa goes online to participate in such forums. People like us would account for 0.001% of the lot applying for partner visas. Not everyone is tech savvy. Hence the amount of cases managed by every officer could be massive. However, some amount of information sharing from AHC would be appreciable. We have completed 10 months and 2 weeks after lodging the Visa and my partners PCC expires after a month from now. Last time it took us 1 month to obtain a PCC. Great if they inform us to obtain a PCC before hand else the wait could be even longer!


Revenant, what is happening with your case? Any news from your case officer? Have they contacted you (or your migration agent?) for any further information?


----------



## Revenant

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Revenant, what is happening with your case? Any news from your case officer? Have they contacted you (or your migration agent?) for any further information?


Sonakshi.. The case officer has not contacted me or my agent yet. The operator answering our call has informed us that CO has been allocated. Have you received some kinda official notification? Me and my partner have given up following up with them. Are you in India?


----------



## guri7892

Revenant said:


> Sonakshi Kumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revenant, what is happening with your case? Any news from your case officer? Have they contacted you (or your migration agent?) for any further information?
> 
> 
> 
> Sonakshi.. The case officer has not contacted me or my agent yet. The operator answering our call has informed us that CO has been allocated. Have you received some kinda official notification? Me and my partner have given up following up with them. Are you in India?
Click to expand...

Hi revnanat are you with code 15?


----------



## guri7892

Any body with code 15???


----------



## Revenant

guri7892 said:


> Hi revnanat are you with code 15?


 No mine is 23.


----------



## guri7892

Revenant said:


> guri7892 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi revnanat are you with code 15?
> 
> 
> 
> No mine is 23.
Click to expand...

Good luck to u. Hope u get visa soon..
coz my CO is on leave ...


----------



## meet_richa4

Guri7892, be positive you will also get your Visa soon.. Good luck..




guri7892 said:


> Good luck to u. Hope u get visa soon..
> coz my CO is on leave ...


----------



## guri7892

meet_richa4 said:


> Guri7892, be positive you will also get your Visa soon.. Good luck..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guri7892 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to u. Hope u get visa soon..
> coz my CO is on leave ...
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed dear








I am bit worried coz operator told me dat it will take long for my visa grant.as I applied in feb. And she said AHC will grant visa first who are in quota...
I dun know what did she mean.. but she said CODE 15 will not give you visa in january.. so I am quite depressed


----------



## guri7892

dronn said:


> Dont believe on operators ;


Yea dats true. Operators say anythin to make us depress


----------



## girlaussie

This doesn't matter, AHC doesn't stop working if one CO goes on holiday there are others who are working side by side so take it easy please.

Girl Aussie



guri7892 said:


> Good luck to u. Hope u get visa soon..
> coz my CO is on leave ...


----------



## _shel

The whole concept of one case officer working on your application is nonsense. They did away with that ages ago and now work in teams dependent on what aspect of your application they are working on. You will still sometimes be given one named person to contact for ease of sharing information but your application certainly isn't sitting gathering dust because someone is on leave.


----------



## girlaussie

Girl you can't get depressed every minute, stay relax & stop worrying about your visa. And stop calling AHC as well, you are very much in 12 months time frame so enjoy your time. You will get your grant hopefully soon.

Girl Aussie



guri7892 said:


> Fingers crossed dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am bit worried coz operator told me dat it will take long for my visa grant.as I applied in feb. And she said AHC will grant visa first who are in quota...
> I dun know what did she mean.. but she said CODE 15 will not give you visa in january.. so I am quite depressed


----------



## meet_richa4

I agree with girlaussie, just have patience you will get it soon.. I am sure AHC people are working hard.. they have to check n recheck evry documents, its not an easy work.. and whenever we get our grant all this waiting will not gonna matter at all...
So just be positive..




girlaussie said:


> This doesn't matter, AHC doesn't stop working if one CO goes on holiday there are others who are working side by side so take it easy please.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## mayang

esha001 said:


> Plzz add me too
> DOl 1/12/14
> Acknowledgement/ medicals( HAP Id) received 10/12/14


Hello esha... Welcome... I'm October applicant.


----------



## esha001

Thank u mayang


----------



## shankey1986

Doggester said:


> And the week finished with disappointment (, keeping eye on next week now. Fingers crossed
> 
> Douggy


Hi doggester, 
Any updates from your side?
What date is the latest online applications processed? Seems like it's a stand still at the moment. Saying that it seems that our dream to be with our beloved on new years eve seems unreal.
please keep me updated.
Thank you.


----------



## Doggester

Last application being processed was 1/03/2014 online. Last when I called i qas told tgat CO will be allocated only after 9 months from DOL.

I am still waiting not very patiently though

Douggy


----------



## sushyhusbane

I hope all visa get granted quickly


----------



## agathi

Welcome to a new week probably the last week of this year. Sonakshi give us something to cheer in ur usual style . The humorist out here keep us kicking and going. December is meant to be the year of hope


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

agathi said:


> Welcome to a new week probably the last week of this year. Sonakshi give us something to cheer in ur usual style . The humorist out here keep us kicking and going. December is meant to be the year of hope



:boxing: :boxing: :boxing: :boxing: :boxing: :boxing: 

Ahhhhhhhhhh Sonakshi cheers :eyebrows:

Here's to a week where there is less :boxing: and more lane:

Less  and definitely more 

:fingerscrossed: that everyone who currently feels   :confused2: will be :second: :juggle: :spit:

And by the grace of god I will be :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## meet_richa4

All the best everyone... hope this week bring lots of happiness... and we can be together with our partner before Christmas..


----------



## agathi

any saw news from sydney


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

agathi said:


> any saw news from sydney



watching now and fear it wont end well

BUT lets not bring this into this forum ... Keep chins up please for a good week!!!

lane:


----------



## DOL21042014

Good luck everyone.... I am considering this week as last week before ahc closes for Xmas and new year..


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

DOL21042014 said:


> Good luck everyone.... I am considering this week as last week before ahc closes for Xmas and new year..



Officially they only have 25 and 26 Dec off as holidays. And then 1st January.

Officially

Lets keep it bright, people! POSITIVE vibes will bring better wonderment

Remember, I am in the same predicament as you guys ... haven't seen my partner in forever so ... :noidea: ... KEEP IT POSITIVE PLEASE


----------



## _shel

True, they dont all have a couple of weeks off. The departments are still open and working bar for 3 bank holidays. Some will have booked some days leave in between but most will have not since most of your visas are being processed in non Christian countries.


----------



## meet_richa4

Hello Everyone, 
Wanted to share the good news.. I finally got my grant today.. yippeess
Got a call in the morning fromy CO, she was very nice n polite asked me few questions and fianlly I got the golden mail... 

Thank you all for your help and encouragement.. really appreciate it

My DOL is 13th March 2014
CO allocated on 10th Dec
Grant 15h Dec

I wish you all get your grant soon and can be with your partner asap..


----------



## guri7892

meet_richa4 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Wanted to share the good news.. I finally got my grant today.. yippeess
> Got a call in the morning fromy CO, she was very nice n polite asked me few questions and fianlly I got the golden mail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your help and encouragement.. really appreciate it
> 
> My DOL is 13th March 2014
> CO allocated on 10th Dec
> Grant 15h Dec
> 
> I wish you all get your grant soon and can be with your partner asap..


congratulations dear.... 
 
happy for u


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

CONGRATS meet_richa4 .... that is incredible news!!!! Well done you!!!!! Best wishes to you and yours!


----------



## Doggester

Big congratsss Richa, happy reunion and have wonderful life in Australia. 
Thankyou for sharing the good news, gives us hope  
Being optimistic for my file too  
Good luck to rest as well

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

Tushar3484, Ravishmodi and ShilpaHK any update guys???

I am really looking forward to some positive movements in your files 

Please keep us posted

Douggy


----------



## Sushy

*For some reason this link is not working or is it just me.. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT...HENEA/viewform

It says,
Sorry, the file you have requested does not exist.
Make sure that you have the correct URL and that the owner of the file hasn't deleted it.

Regards,
Sushy*


----------



## meet_richa4

Thank you everyone for the wishes... Just keep the positive attitude...


----------



## _shel

Sushy said:


> *For some reason this link is not working or is it just me..
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT...HENEA/viewform
> 
> It says,
> Sorry, the file you have requested does not exist.
> Make sure that you have the correct URL and that the owner of the file hasn't deleted it.
> 
> Regards,
> Sushy*


 Nope, im getting the same....

Sorry, the file you have requested does not exist.

Make sure that you have the correct URL and that the owner of the file hasn't deleted it.

Get stuff done with Google Drive

Apps in Google Drive make it easy to create, store and share online documents, spreadsheets, presentations and more.

Learn more at drive.google.com/start/apps.


----------



## _shel

Your link must have been wrong. I got this from one of beckys posts....

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform


----------



## Sushy

_shel said:


> Your link must have been wrong. I got this from one of beckys posts....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform


*Hi Shel, they both look same or am I missing something again over here, infact it was working last night, it is something I saw this morning that the link isn't working. I don't know why, anyway thanks for your help...*


----------



## sinayvalian

*VISA Granted (Travel to neighbouring country)*

Hi All,

My wife's visa was granted yesterday. Below are the details...might help people who are onshore and waiting

Application - Paper (through agent)
DOL - 23-Jan-2014
Tourist Visa - Aug 2014 (asked for 6 months stay straight instead of 12 months with 3 month exit criteria)
Stay on Tourist visa - 10 Sep 2014 - 8 Dec 2014 (till we recieved exit out of Aus email from CO)
Co allocated - Nov -2014 (approx 40 weeks)
PCC requested by CO - Was delayed as my agent was on holidays and he couriered it instead of notarizing and emailing the CO straight away. (1.5 weeks to move the documents from the department to CO) 
CO - confirmed she has received the documents
Out of Australia email from CO - received on 8-Dec-2014
Called CO on 8-Dec and asked if we can travel to a neighboring country. She said she has no issues with that, just to email her and let her know the details ( when/where etc i.e attach the itinerary and confirm with her if its ok to travel on those dates). She said she would need 5 working days.
14-Dec-14 - Out of Aus (Fiji - as Indians get visa on arrival. NZ is closer but tourist visa process would have taken long.
15-Dec-2014 - Visa granted at 4.37pm (Just one day after exiting the country)

Thoughts:- I don't think it effects your application if you stay onshore on tourist visa till you get a email from your CO to exit. I don't think we get pushed to the back of queue if you stay onshore....again this is my case...might be different with other CO's....but no harm checking with them.

I am glad I made the decision to keep my wife onshore here with me on tourist visa...it all worked out well in the end 

Thanks and Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

sinayvalian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife's visa was granted yesterday. Below are the details...might help people who are onshore and waiting
> 
> Application - Paper (through agent)
> DOL - 23-Jan-2014
> Tourist Visa - Aug 2014 (asked for 6 months stay straight instead of 12 months with 3 month exit criteria)
> Stay on Tourist visa - 10 Sep 2014 - 8 Dec 2014 (till we recieved exit out of Aus email from CO)
> Co allocated - Nov -2014 (approx 40 weeks)
> PCC requested by CO - Was delayed as my agent was on holidays and he couriered it instead of notarizing and emailing the CO straight away. (1.5 weeks to move the documents from the department to CO)
> CO - confirmed she has received the documents
> Out of Australia email from CO - received on 8-Dec-2014
> Called CO on 8-Dec and asked if we can travel to a neighboring country. She said she has no issues with that, just to email her and let her know the details ( when/where etc i.e attach the itinerary and confirm with her if its ok to travel on those dates). She said she would need 5 working days.
> 14-Dec-14 - Out of Aus (Fiji - as Indians get visa on arrival. NZ is closer but tourist visa process would have taken long.
> 15-Dec-2014 - Visa granted at 4.37pm (Just one day after exiting the country)
> 
> Thoughts:- I don't think it effects your application if you stay onshore on tourist visa till you get a email from your CO to exit. I don't think we get pushed to the back of queue if you stay onshore....again this is my case...might be different with other CO's....but no harm checking with them.
> 
> I am glad I made the decision to keep my wife onshore here with me on tourist visa...it all worked out well in the end
> 
> Thanks and Good luck to everyone!!


Congrats lane: and thanks for the indepth coverage, which I am sure will help guide others at least. 

We didn't have the tourist visa option so we are still waiting patiently ... actually, not so patiently!


----------



## _shel

That is great news and good to hear of someone who didn't travel all the way back to india for the grant


----------



## Revenant

sinayvalian said:


> Hi All, My wife's visa was granted yesterday. Below are the details...might help people who are onshore and waiting Application - Paper (through agent) DOL - 23-Jan-2014 Tourist Visa - Aug 2014 (asked for 6 months stay straight instead of 12 months with 3 month exit criteria) Stay on Tourist visa - 10 Sep 2014 - 8 Dec 2014 (till we recieved exit out of Aus email from CO) Co allocated - Nov -2014 (approx 40 weeks) PCC requested by CO - Was delayed as my agent was on holidays and he couriered it instead of notarizing and emailing the CO straight away. (1.5 weeks to move the documents from the department to CO) CO - confirmed she has received the documents Out of Australia email from CO - received on 8-Dec-2014 Called CO on 8-Dec and asked if we can travel to a neighboring country. She said she has no issues with that, just to email her and let her know the details ( when/where etc i.e attach the itinerary and confirm with her if its ok to travel on those dates). She said she would need 5 working days. 14-Dec-14 - Out of Aus (Fiji - as Indians get visa on arrival. NZ is closer but tourist visa process would have taken long. 15-Dec-2014 - Visa granted at 4.37pm (Just one day after exiting the country) Thoughts:- I don't think it effects your application if you stay onshore on tourist visa till you get a email from your CO to exit. I don't think we get pushed to the back of queue if you stay onshore....again this is my case...might be different with other CO's....but no harm checking with them. I am glad I made the decision to keep my wife onshore here with me on tourist visa...it all worked out well in the end  Thanks and Good luck to everyone!!


Congratulations mate!


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



meet_richa4 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Wanted to share the good news.. I finally got my grant today.. yippeess
> Got a call in the morning fromy CO, she was very nice n polite asked me few questions and fianlly I got the golden mail...
> 
> Thank you all for your help and encouragement.. really appreciate it
> 
> My DOL is 13th March 2014
> CO allocated on 10th Dec
> Grant 15h Dec
> 
> I wish you all get your grant soon and can be with your partner asap..


*Many Many Congratulations Richa!!!!! What a wonderful Christmas present 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
Wish you a very happy, long and successful life with your partner in Australia 

Thanks for sharing the happy news with us, GOD bless you!
Wish you safe and fun travels 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *For some reason this link is not working or is it just me..
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT...HENEA/viewform
> 
> It says,
> Sorry, the file you have requested does not exist.
> Make sure that you have the correct URL and that the owner of the file hasn't deleted it.
> 
> Regards,
> Sushy*


The SS update form's link that is in my signature below seems to be working fine for me.
Please let me know if there are any issues. Thanks!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



sinayvalian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife's visa was granted yesterday. Below are the details...might help people who are onshore and waiting
> 
> Application - Paper (through agent)
> DOL - 23-Jan-2014
> Tourist Visa - Aug 2014 (asked for 6 months stay straight instead of 12 months with 3 month exit criteria)
> Stay on Tourist visa - 10 Sep 2014 - 8 Dec 2014 (till we recieved exit out of Aus email from CO)
> Co allocated - Nov -2014 (approx 40 weeks)
> PCC requested by CO - Was delayed as my agent was on holidays and he couriered it instead of notarizing and emailing the CO straight away. (1.5 weeks to move the documents from the department to CO)
> CO - confirmed she has received the documents
> Out of Australia email from CO - received on 8-Dec-2014
> Called CO on 8-Dec and asked if we can travel to a neighboring country. She said she has no issues with that, just to email her and let her know the details ( when/where etc i.e attach the itinerary and confirm with her if its ok to travel on those dates). She said she would need 5 working days.
> 14-Dec-14 - Out of Aus (Fiji - as Indians get visa on arrival. NZ is closer but tourist visa process would have taken long.
> 15-Dec-2014 - Visa granted at 4.37pm (Just one day after exiting the country)
> 
> Thoughts:- I don't think it effects your application if you stay onshore on tourist visa till you get a email from your CO to exit. I don't think we get pushed to the back of queue if you stay onshore....again this is my case...might be different with other CO's....but no harm checking with them.
> 
> I am glad I made the decision to keep my wife onshore here with me on tourist visa...it all worked out well in the end
> 
> Thanks and Good luck to everyone!!


*Many Many Congratulations sinayvalian!!!
:drum::drum::drum::drum: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Wish you a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia 
Thanks for sharing the good news with us, GOD bless you! 
Safe and fun travels to your partner 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Saman7114

Hi everyone, 

Just found out that this forum exists (thanks to an existing member) and it feels great to know that there are others in the same boat as us. 
Just quickly,
The DOA: 2nd JUNE 2014
Paper application at Chdgd VFS 
Medical completed and acknowledged within 3 weeks of DOA. 
And now sitting in the "your visa is under process" boat. 
We're not expecting any news for another a few months but just thought I'd let everyone know our process so far. 
Hope the Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr/ applicants hear some good news this week.

- Sami


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Oh boy
Someone on the other forum got a case officer this morning and the visa this afternoon
Happy for them ... but DAMN, do I have to sacrifice a first born!?!


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Oh boy
> Someone on the other forum got a case officer this morning and the visa this afternoon
> Happy for them ... but DAMN, do I have to sacrifice a first born!?!


AND they applied APRIL 24th!


----------



## Revenant

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> AND they applied APRIL 24th!


 There are couple others I know who got the visa within 9 - 10 months. All we can do is sit and wait. Personally, I did big mistake trusting an idiot to manage our case. Our agent even asked us for the PCC beforehand! That took 1 month, else things would definitely have been different now. As an educated guy, it's my mistake I didn't do a research myself and now I have no choice but to live with it waiting endlessly.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Revenant said:


> There are couple others I know who got the visa within 9 - 10 months. All we can do is sit and wait. Personally, I did big mistake trusting an idiot to manage our case. Our agent even asked us for the PCC beforehand! That took 1 month, else things would definitely have been different now. As an educated guy, it's my mistake I didn't do a research myself and now I have no choice but to live with it waiting endlessly.




Same .... if I had known about this forum before hand, we would never have used an agent and never would have been through an agent, online.

Fingers crossed for us! 

Any update from your CO?


----------



## Revenant

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Same .... if I had known about this forum before hand, we would never have used an agent and never would have been through an agent, online. Fingers crossed for us! Any update from your CO?


No, not a single update yet. I emailed her over 2 weeks ago but she hasn't bothered to reply. That should explain :-|


----------



## Sushy

Saman7114 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just found out that this forum exists (thanks to an existing member) and it feels great to know that there are others in the same boat as us.
> Just quickly,
> The DOA: 2nd JUNE 2014
> Paper application at Chdgd VFS
> Medical completed and acknowledged within 3 weeks of DOA.
> And now sitting in the "your visa is under process" boat.
> We're not expecting any news for another a few months but just thought I'd let everyone know our process so far.
> Hope the Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr/ applicants hear some good news this week.
> 
> - Sami


*Hi Saman, welcome to this forum.:welcome: 
Earlier I thought, I am the only one June applicant here but there are so many and happy to see them.*


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Saman7114 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just found out that this forum exists (thanks to an existing member) and it feels great to know that there are others in the same boat as us.
> Just quickly,
> The DOA: 2nd JUNE 2014
> Paper application at Chdgd VFS
> Medical completed and acknowledged within 3 weeks of DOA.
> And now sitting in the "your visa is under process" boat.
> We're not expecting any news for another a few months but just thought I'd let everyone know our process so far.
> Hope the Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr/ applicants hear some good news this week.
> 
> - Sami


Hey Sami,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for filling the update form, I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Welcome to the waiting group. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Same .... if I had known about this forum before hand, we would never have used an agent and never would have been through an agent, online.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us!
> 
> Any update from your CO?


Partner visa applications are a lot of work but the paperwork is done by the applicant and the sponsor. To be honest, I don't understand what the agents do. If the case is straight forward, with no complications it is better and cheaper to do it yourself and definitely less people to go through to get an update on the processing. Some case officers won't give any update to the applicant if they have a migration agent.

Our case was complicated because we had our first onshore partner visa denied because of our own lack of information and the denial letter clearly stated what the issue was with the application and why the case officer denied it.
Which when we applied offshore again, rectified it and by the grace of got approved without any agent.

Agents are more recommended to those who have as I said complicated cases like medical conditions or issues with their criminal history that could become a reason for the rejection of their application.
That's just my thought opinion 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Increase in Partner Visa Application Charge*

*Hey All,

Hope everyone is well 
Not sure if anyone read this- the Partner visa application fees from January 01, 2015 is increasing by 50%. 
Below is the link from the Department of Immigration and Border Patrol website with more information:-
Increase in Partner Visa Application Charge

An article on SBS website:-
Govt to cash in on visas for foreign love | SBS News

Ridiculous how much the price is increasing. Onshore partner visas will be costing about AU$7000 (estimated) and offshore over AU$4500.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## ravishmodi

Guys the long wait is has paid off. Got email just half an hour back with the grant. Today mrng when I called AHC I came to that CO has been allocated ,CO 18. So I ask the operator how much more time it will take she said the file is under process and then she spoke with my CO if any documents are required. Then the operator told me that all documents are fine and the CO will call get tin touch with u. Then 4:00pm Indian time CO called my wife and spoke to her and asked her about our history and then said will take decision by tonite or tomorrow mrng . Then withing 5 min the golden email was here. lane:lane:lane:lane:


Thnx guys for all ur support and prayers for everyone that they get there visa soon .


DOL : 02/03/2014
Grant : 16/12/2014
Online Application


----------



## shumacer87

Hey guys signing back after long time but bringing another good news to forum 
CO got allotted today and asked for a color notarised pcc from my agent here in melbourne. i emailed her pcc and also asked CO name but she hasn't replied yet, my agent is currently in india. 
tomorrow is my wife birthday so visa grant would be best birthday gift  

DOL 23rd April 2014 Paper Application

fingers Crossed CO doesn't ask for a new PCC coz Mrs got new passport now.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



ravishmodi said:


> Guys the long wait is has paid off. Got email just half an hour back with the grant. Today mrng when I called AHC I came to that CO has been allocated ,CO 18. So I ask the operator how much more time it will take she said the file is under process and then she spoke with my CO if any documents are required. Then the operator told me that all documents are fine and the CO will call get tin touch with u. Then 4:00pm Indian time CO called my wife and spoke to her and asked her about our history and then said will take decision by tonite or tomorrow mrng . Then withing 5 min the golden email was here. lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> 
> Thnx guys for all ur support and prayers for everyone that they get there visa soon .
> 
> 
> DOL : 02/03/2014
> Grant : 16/12/2014
> Online Application



*Yiippiieeeeee!!!! 
Many Many Congratulations ravishmodi!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Wish you a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia 

Thanks for sharing the good news with us 
GOD bless you. Wishing safe and fun travels to your partner.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## ravishmodi

Thnx a lot Becky




Becky26 said:


> *Yiippiieeeeee!!!!
> Many Many Congratulations ravishmodi!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Wish you a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia
> 
> Thanks for sharing the good news with us
> GOD bless you. Wishing safe and fun travels to your partner.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



shumacer87 said:


> Hey guys signing back after long time but bringing another good news to forum
> CO got allotted today and asked for a color notarised pcc from my agent here in melbourne. i emailed her pcc and also asked CO name but she hasn't replied yet, my agent is currently in india.
> tomorrow is my wife birthday so visa grant would be best birthday gift
> 
> DOL 23rd April 2014 Paper Application
> 
> fingers Crossed CO doesn't ask for a new PCC coz Mrs got new passport now.


Congratulations on getting a case officer allocated to your application :cheer2:
Hope your partner gets the visa grant letter tomorrow as her birthday present, that WOULD actually be the best present ever, an unforgettable day forever 
Thanks for keeping us updated, please do let us know when you know the details of your case officer and/or when you get the golden email 
Wish you all the best, hope the visa gets approved very soon 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## DOL21042014

ravishmodi said:


> Guys the long wait is has paid off. Got email just half an hour back with the grant. Today mrng when I called AHC I came to that CO has been allocated ,CO 18. So I ask the operator how much more time it will take she said the file is under process and then she spoke with my CO if any documents are required. Then the operator told me that all documents are fine and the CO will call get tin touch with u. Then 4:00pm Indian time CO called my wife and spoke to her and asked her about our history and then said will take decision by tonite or tomorrow mrng . Then withing 5 min the golden email was here. lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> 
> Thnx guys for all ur support and prayers for everyone that they get there visa soon .
> 
> 
> DOL : 02/03/2014
> Grant : 16/12/2014
> Online Application


congrats ravishmodi


----------



## meet_richa4

Congratulation evryone... The week started in such a happy note 3 grants till now and its just tuesday, I am sure lots of good news awaiting by the week end.. All the best, will pray for evryone..


----------



## venua

Congratulations all....


----------



## Doggester

Congrats Ravish, so happy for you.
Thank you for sharing the happy news
bless you.
Douggy


----------



## enc123

sinayvalian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife's visa was granted yesterday. Below are the details...might help people who are onshore and waiting
> 
> Application - Paper (through agent)
> DOL - 23-Jan-2014
> Tourist Visa - Aug 2014 (asked for 6 months stay straight instead of 12 months with 3 month exit criteria)
> Stay on Tourist visa - 10 Sep 2014 - 8 Dec 2014 (till we recieved exit out of Aus email from CO)
> Co allocated - Nov -2014 (approx 40 weeks)
> PCC requested by CO - Was delayed as my agent was on holidays and he couriered it instead of notarizing and emailing the CO straight away. (1.5 weeks to move the documents from the department to CO)
> CO - confirmed she has received the documents
> Out of Australia email from CO - received on 8-Dec-2014
> Called CO on 8-Dec and asked if we can travel to a neighboring country. She said she has no issues with that, just to email her and let her know the details ( when/where etc i.e attach the itinerary and confirm with her if its ok to travel on those dates). She said she would need 5 working days.
> 14-Dec-14 - Out of Aus (Fiji - as Indians get visa on arrival. NZ is closer but tourist visa process would have taken long.
> 15-Dec-2014 - Visa granted at 4.37pm (Just one day after exiting the country)
> 
> Thoughts:- I don't think it effects your application if you stay onshore on tourist visa till you get a email from your CO to exit. I don't think we get pushed to the back of queue if you stay onshore....again this is my case...might be different with other CO's....but no harm checking with them.
> 
> I am glad I made the decision to keep my wife onshore here with me on tourist visa...it all worked out well in the end
> 
> Thanks and Good luck to everyone!!


Thank you very much for your detailed info....


----------



## enc123

enc123 said:


> Thank you very much for your detailed info....


Hi all, can any one give me more information and difference between partner visa subclass 100 and 309..and how much is the partner visa fees ..thank you all in advance ...


----------



## PradipTod

Hey guys plzz add me
I applied for spouse visa for my wife
Doa-5june2014
Paper application
From vfs mumbai
Medical & pcc submited on 12/7/14
Waiting for CO


----------



## rackspace

A spouse visa applicant who submitted application for PR (sub class 100 visa) and is already on TR (309 temp spouse visa)has received following email with subject something like: 




> XXX :: Applicant Name :: IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received


Email says:



> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Dear xxx xxx
> 
> Please see the attached information.
> 
> We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days. If you do not have access to email or need to contact us urgently, refer to the details below.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Michael IVIN
> 
> Position Number: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Case Officer
> 
> Permanent Partner Processing Centre - Queensland
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection


*My questions is does this mean that case officer has been assigned to the applicant?
*


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

rackspace said:


> A spouse visa applicant who submitted application for PR (sub class 100 visa) and is already on TR (309 temp spouse visa)has received following email with subject something like:
> 
> 
> 
> Email says:
> 
> 
> 
> *My questions is does this mean that case officer has been assigned to the applicant?
> *



I believe it is just the automated acknowledgement of the docs received. It isn't a case worker assigned notification.

Good luck!


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

ravishmodi said:


> Guys the long wait is has paid off. Got email just half an hour back with the grant. Today mrng when I called AHC I came to that CO has been allocated ,CO 18. So I ask the operator how much more time it will take she said the file is under process and then she spoke with my CO if any documents are required. Then the operator told me that all documents are fine and the CO will call get tin touch with u. Then 4:00pm Indian time CO called my wife and spoke to her and asked her about our history and then said will take decision by tonite or tomorrow mrng . Then withing 5 min the golden email was here. lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> 
> Thnx guys for all ur support and prayers for everyone that they get there visa soon .
> 
> 
> DOL : 02/03/2014
> Grant : 16/12/2014
> Online Application




Incredible news for you and I am happy for you ... continue to be sad for me, sorry ... but definitely happy for you! 

Rejoice! :juggle:


----------



## rackspace

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> I believe it is just the automated acknowledgement of the docs received. It isn't a case worker assigned notification.
> 
> Good luck!


well, actual application was launched like 2 months ago. 
only got this email when we asked whether they have received it and do they need any thing else. 
also, note that 'case officer' is mentioned in the signature.

*?*


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

As I said "I BELIEVE" this is what it is. I didn't say I know

Good luck!


----------



## agathi

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Incredible news for you and I am happy for you ... continue to be sad for me, sorry ... but definitely happy for you!
> 
> Rejoice! :juggle:


Sonakshi I dont know why but I have got some kind of mental block that My visa will be taken in to account only after u get your visa:confused2:


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

agathi said:


> Sonakshi I dont know why but I have got some kind of mental block that My visa will be taken in to account only after u get your visa:confused2:


Then by the grace of God, PLEASE HURRY UP and give me mine so you can get yours! :juggle: :confused2: :eyebrows: :spit:


----------



## Saman7114

Becky26 said:


> Saman7114 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just found out that this forum exists (thanks to an existing member) and it feels great to know that there are others in the same boat as us.
> Just quickly,
> The DOA: 2nd JUNE 2014
> Paper application at Chdgd VFS
> Medical completed and acknowledged within 3 weeks of DOA.
> And now sitting in the "your visa is under process" boat.
> We're not expecting any news for another a few months but just thought I'd let everyone know our process so far.
> Hope the Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr/ applicants hear some good news this week.
> 
> - Sami
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sami,
> 
> Welcome to the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for filling the update form, I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
> 
> *FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
> Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts.
> Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
> *I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
> So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
> Thank you very much.*
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
> Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.
> 
> Welcome to the waiting group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
Click to expand...

Thank you Becky for updating the google doc and for your input regarding this forum. Truly appreciate it.


----------



## shumacer87

Just a update guys , CO got allotted yesterday and just found out his code is 22. PCC was sent yesterday, hopefully when he gets to office he will be kind enough to grant visa today.


----------



## Becky26

enc123 said:


> Hi all, can any one give me more information and difference between partner visa subclass 100 and 309..and how much is the partner visa fees ..thank you all in advance ...


Not sure what you already know- have a read of the below mentioned link from DIBP's website which explains the difference:-
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/309-100.aspx

Once you apply for the partner visa, you've applied for both temporary and permanent visa together. Depending on the length of your relationship, AHC will grant the subclass 309 first, then 2 years after the date of the initial application DIBP will request more evidence to re-assess the subclass 100 application. There is no fees for subclass 100, you'll just have to submit new evidence that you've been and still are in a genuine and continuing relationship with the sponsor.

The offshore partner visa application fees until December 31, 2014 is AU$3085. *From January 01, 2015 the visa application charge is going to increase by 50%. Please go back and read my post "Increase in Partner Visa application Charge".* Not sure of the exact amount, DIBP's website doesn't have the exact amounts up either so roughly the increased fee will be about AU$4600 (this is an estimate not a definite amount as per DIBP).

Hope this helps. Please ask if you have more questions.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

rackspace said:


> A spouse visa applicant who submitted application for PR (sub class 100 visa) and is already on TR (309 temp spouse visa)has received following email with subject something like:
> Email says:
> *My questions is does this mean that case officer has been assigned to the applicant?
> *


Kindly please don't mention the case officer names/any of their details, thanks!

Many times, the permanent applications once submitted, the case officer doesn't contact the applicant until some document is required. 

To me this email just seems like a standard response to the submission of the paperwork. It does say at the bottom "Case Officer and his Position Number". Maybe its a case officer, but not your case officer. Try calling DIBP to find out the update on the progress of the file.
As per current trends, DIBP is taking 4-6 months to process subclass 100 applications.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Saman7114 said:


> Thank you Becky for updating the google doc and for your input regarding this forum. Truly appreciate it.


No worries, happy to help 
Good Luck!


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



shumacer87 said:


> Just a update guys , CO got allotted yesterday and just found out his code is 22. PCC was sent yesterday, hopefully when he gets to office he will be kind enough to grant visa today.


Thanks for sharing your case officer's details shumacer87  I've updated your details in the main SS. Good Luck and wish you a speedy grant 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to contact AHC on 001191 1141221000. But the number says the office is closed and i am not able to contact them. 

Anyone facing the same issue, any idea?

Arvi_krish


----------



## agathi

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to contact AHC on 001191 1141221000. But the number says the office is closed and i am not able to contact them.
> 
> Anyone facing the same issue, any idea?
> 
> Arvi_krish


Dont wait to listen to that before that press 1 and 2


----------



## PradipTod

my friend got visa yesterday.
her DOL- 17 April2014
She got call from visa office for inquires & within 1hr she received her visa grant through email
best luck for april & may applicant
cheers


----------



## Arvi_krish

Dont wait to listen to that before that press 1 and 2[/QUOTE]

Hi Agathi,

Thankyou so much

Arvi_krish


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

PradipTod said:


> my friend got visa yesterday.
> her DOL- 17 April2014
> She got call from visa office for inquires & within 1hr she received her visa grant through email
> best luck for april & may applicant
> cheers


AND Feb and March applicants who are still waiting .... :juggle:


----------



## simplysandeep

Hi Becky and others,

This forum is really helpful and thanks for keeping this thread alive.

I just want to introduce myself... my name is Sandeep. My wife lodged Spouse visa (309/100) on June 8, 2014

It is an Online Application.

We have not heard anything from the AHC as of now. She got her medicals done before lodging spouse visa.

She is on visiting visa now and staying with me in Melbourne.

I wish you all good luck...


----------



## guri7892

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> PradipTod said:
> 
> 
> 
> my friend got visa yesterday.
> her DOL- 17 April2014
> She got call from visa office for inquires & within 1hr she received her visa grant through email
> best luck for april & may applicant
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> AND Feb and March applicants who are still waiting ....
Click to expand...

those people are still stuck sonakshi   :$


----------



## Sushy

PradipTod said:


> my friend got visa yesterday.
> her DOL- 17 April2014
> She got call from visa office for inquires & within 1hr she received her visa grant through email
> best luck for april & may applicant
> cheers


*Hey Pradip, that's nice, it means we are getting close....* ray2:ray2:


----------



## Sushy

simplysandeep said:


> Hi Becky and others,
> 
> This forum is really helpful and thanks for keeping this thread alive.
> 
> I just want to introduce myself... my name is Sandeep. My wife lodged Spouse visa (309/100) on June 8, 2014
> 
> It is an Online Application.
> 
> We have not heard anything from the AHC as of now. She got her medicals done before lodging spouse visa.
> 
> She is on visiting visa now and staying with me in Melbourne.
> 
> I wish you all good luck...


*Hi Sandeep, welcome to the forum....:welcome:

Regards,
Sushy*


----------



## venua

simplysandeep said:


> Hi Becky and others,
> 
> This forum is really helpful and thanks for keeping this thread alive.
> 
> I just want to introduce myself... my name is Sandeep. My wife lodged Spouse visa (309/100) on June 8, 2014
> 
> It is an Online Application.
> 
> We have not heard anything from the AHC as of now. She got her medicals done before lodging spouse visa.
> 
> She is on visiting visa now and staying with me in Melbourne.
> 
> I wish you all good luck...


Welcome Sandeep..!!Mine too online.DOA:30th june


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



simplysandeep said:


> Hi Becky and others,
> 
> This forum is really helpful and thanks for keeping this thread alive.
> 
> I just want to introduce myself... my name is Sandeep. My wife lodged Spouse visa (309/100) on June 8, 2014
> 
> It is an Online Application.
> 
> We have not heard anything from the AHC as of now. She got her medicals done before lodging spouse visa.
> 
> She is on visiting visa now and staying with me in Melbourne.
> 
> I wish you all good luck...


Hey simplysandeep,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Revenant

Hi Guys, finally my wife's visa has been granted today. The CO called me this evening and asked the usual questions and told me that she would be making a decision today. Within 10 mins after the call we had the email with the grant. Thank you everyone for the support and esp Sonakshi...please don't loose hope! The last 1 month was terrible at our side, I had given up thinking about it and was sure it would be January. Mine was an online application and thanks to this forum, I could see what has been happening and accordingly uploaded a notarised PCC before hand. We received the grant straight away. Thanks again, good luck and God Speed to you all!


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Revenant, I am so very very happy for your news! And wish you and your wife such an amazing life together. Keep an eye out for good news for me which I am sure will happen sooner. Thank you for being grateful for my support. Yours has been a blessing too. God speed!


----------



## Revenant

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Revenant, I am so very very happy for your news! And wish you and your wife such an amazing life together. Keep an eye out for good news for me which I am sure will happen sooner. Thank you for being grateful for my support. Yours has been a blessing too. God speed!


 Thank you, I will !


----------



## guri7892

congrats revanant..wish u and your partner happy life


----------



## DOL21042014

Revenant said:


> Hi Guys, finally my wife's visa has been granted today. The CO called me this evening and asked the usual questions and told me that she would be making a decision today. Within 10 mins after the call we had the email with the grant. Thank you everyone for the support and esp Sonakshi...please don't loose hope! The last 1 month was terrible at our side, I had given up thinking about it and was sure it would be January. Mine was an online application and thanks to this forum, I could see what has been happening and accordingly uploaded a notarised PCC before hand. We received the grant straight away. Thanks again, good luck and God Speed to you all!


congrats revenant


----------



## guri7892

After allocation of CO and sending required documents how much time it will take appox. to get Visa (maximum time)
can anybody tell me ?


----------



## siddharth2907

*Visa Granted*

Hi All
Finally my wife's visa was granted. We had applied on 24/2/14 and were requested documents on the 17/11/14. We provided documents on 11/12/14 and our visa was granted on 16/12/14.

Wish you all the best for whoever anticipating and thanks to this forum.

Thanks 

Siddharth


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

siddharth2907 said:


> Hi All
> Finally my wife's visa was granted. We had applied on 24/2/14 and were requested documents on the 17/11/14. We provided documents on 11/12/14 and our visa was granted on 16/12/14.
> 
> Wish you all the best for whoever anticipating and thanks to this forum.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Siddharth



Heartiest congratulations to you! lane:


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

guri7892 said:


> After allocation of CO and sending required documents how much time it will take appox. to get Visa (maximum time)
> can anybody tell me ?



Did you get a new CO and request for docs ... or ... just generally speaking, and still with same CO?

Good luck!!!!!!! :juggle:


----------



## simplysandeep

Thanks Becky... this is very helpful.

I have filled the form and submitted the details.


----------



## Pookiefoof

Get your Partner Visa Application in ASAP. Visa applications charges for partner visas to increase by 50 per cent starting January 1, 2015

Govt to cash in on visas for foreign love | SBS News


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Revenant said:


> Hi Guys, finally my wife's visa has been granted today. The CO called me this evening and asked the usual questions and told me that she would be making a decision today. Within 10 mins after the call we had the email with the grant. Thank you everyone for the support and esp Sonakshi...please don't loose hope! The last 1 month was terrible at our side, I had given up thinking about it and was sure it would be January. Mine was an online application and thanks to this forum, I could see what has been happening and accordingly uploaded a notarised PCC before hand. We received the grant straight away. Thanks again, good luck and God Speed to you all!


*Many Many Congratulations Rev!!!!
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: lane:lane:lane:lane: :drum::drum::drum::drum:
Wish you a wonderful life together with your partner in Australia 

Thanks for sharing such a great news with us 
Wishing your partner safe and fun travels. GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



siddharth2907 said:


> Hi All
> Finally my wife's visa was granted. We had applied on 24/2/14 and were requested documents on the 17/11/14. We provided documents on 11/12/14 and our visa was granted on 16/12/14.
> 
> Wish you all the best for whoever anticipating and thanks to this forum.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Siddharth


*Yaay!! 2 grants from yesterday!!! 
Many Many Congratulations siddharth!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Wish you a very happy life with your partner in Australia 

Thanks for sharing the good news with us. 
Hope your partner has safe and fun travels  GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



simplysandeep said:


> Thanks Becky... this is very helpful.
> 
> I have filled the form and submitted the details.


No worries sandeep, happy to help 
I have added your details to the main SS, you can view them by clicking on the below mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## netgnus

*Hey guys*

Hello people 


There is a link which I got on my email it's relates to our partner visa .Thought it would be useful if you guys know about this as well . Have a nice day .

Nathan 

Immigration Update for Xmas


----------



## DOL21042014

siddharth2907 said:


> Hi All
> Finally my wife's visa was granted. We had applied on 24/2/14 and were requested documents on the 17/11/14. We provided documents on 11/12/14 and our visa was granted on 16/12/14.
> 
> Wish you all the best for whoever anticipating and thanks to this forum.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Siddharth


congrats


----------



## simplysandeep

Thanks Becky for updating the Google document. I am very impressed with this Google doc and you guys have put in a lot of effort. "Working example of Collaboration".

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## simplysandeep

Sushy said:


> *Hi Sandeep, welcome to the forum....:welcome:
> 
> Regards,
> Sushy*


Thanks Sushy... This forum is a wealth of information....


----------



## guri7892

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> guri7892 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After allocation of CO and sending required documents how much time it will take appox. to get Visa (maximum time)
> can anybody tell me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a new CO and request for docs ... or ... just generally speaking, and still with same CO?
> 
> Good luck!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

asking generally


----------



## simplysandeep

venua said:


> Welcome Sandeep..!!Mine too online.DOA:30th june


Thanks Venua...


----------



## Sushy

simplysandeep said:


> Thanks Sushy... This forum is a wealth of information....


*
You are welcome Sandeep, I wanted you and others to see the importance of this forum. :thumb:*


----------



## venua

Congratulations Revanth n Siddharth for the visa grant..!!


----------



## shumacer87

Still no news, this wait is so horrifying. sent pcc on 16th and since then no reply. so called AHC and after talking to operator found out that CODE 22 doesn't grant visas and he's just a initial docs check officer. 

just wondering if anyone can confirm if he's a case officer? did anyone else got allocated this officer.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

shumacer87 said:


> Still no news, this wait is so horrifying. sent pcc on 16th and since then no reply. so called AHC and after talking to operator found out that CODE 22 doesn't grant visas and he's just a initial docs check officer.
> 
> just wondering if anyone can confirm if he's a case officer? did anyone else got allocated this officer.



He would be the case officer assigned to you ... but then that person sends it for final assessment. If you check the spread sheet, you can see where case officer is assigned, and further along is a column for when sent for final decision, and then date of grant.

Past few months the day it goes for assessment and grant have been one and the same for quite a few people, which probably was their way of catching up! :juggle:

Hope this helps ... It's only been 2 days since you sent the docs they need so hopefully a result soon. 

April applicant so either way, you are damn lucky!


----------



## agathi

no activity? last day of before christmas


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Their holiday is only 25 and 26 so they will be working mon tues wed next week. How hard is anyones guess but they will be working.


----------



## guri7892

hello frnds... 


happpy days are here again


yupiiiiie 
yupiiiie
got my visa in two days


I am so happy...

CO called me in two days gave me visa 

thanx AHC I can go to my hubby now..
thanx this forum who guided me to exit country and stay calm

here I got my call today morning.. I was sleeping 
n they said you deserve to go to your husband


----------



## DOL21042014

congratulations guri


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Merry Christmas, guri and hubby ... you couldn't have asked for a better result with a few days until Christmas.


----------



## Doggester

Hey congrats Guri... Long wait turns into happiness  enjoy
Next is you Sonakshi, I reckon you had same CO as Guri so you can expect yours anytime now )) 

Good luck
Douggy


----------



## mayang

good day... I would like to ask if there are Filipino other than me following this thread/forum? I applied for subclass 300 last October 17, 2014, medical and birth ask on the same date... Medical accomplished October 25, 2014. Today I received an email from immigration asking for no marriage certificate... I wonder if the one who have requested it is our CO... And how long is the processing time now of visa subclass 300 in the Philippines... Hoping for a positive advice... Thanks


----------



## guri7892

Doggester said:


> Hey congrats Guri... Long wait turns into happiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy
> Next is you Sonakshi, I reckon you had same CO as Guri so you can expect yours anytime now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> Good luck
> Douggy


thanx everyone...for your best wishes...
thanx all


----------



## april2014

Hello everyone been a part of this thread from a while but never posted my parter dol was 16/04/2014 (paper file)
visa granted 16/12/2014
Thanks for your support.
gud luck to those who still waiting.


----------



## haytham_khatib

april2014 said:


> Hello everyone been a part of this thread from a while but never posted my parter dol was 16/04/2014 (paper file)
> visa granted 16/12/2014
> Thanks for your support.
> gud luck to those who still waiting.



Hi
I m haytham. Have PR and going to settle in Australia next march. Can i apply for my wife 300-100 visa now. Or i have to wait to be in Australia my self to apply for my wife partner visa. 

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



guri7892 said:


> hello frnds...
> 
> 
> happpy days are here again
> 
> 
> yupiiiiie
> yupiiiie
> got my visa in two days
> 
> 
> I am so happy...
> 
> CO called me in two days gave me visa
> 
> thanx AHC I can go to my hubby now..
> thanx this forum who guided me to exit country and stay calm
> 
> here I got my call today morning.. I was sleeping
> n they said you deserve to go to your husband


*Now that's a Christmas miracle!!!! Grant six days before Christmas :xmascandle:
Many Many Congratulations guri!!! So happy for you! 
arty:arty:arty:arty: lane:lane:lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Wish you a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia 

Thanks for sharing such a happy and motivating news with us, hope you have safe and fun travels. Things might have taken long but when you waited patiently at the end, I'm sure it paid off. As I always say, Everything has it's time :nod:
Sonakshi you could be next 

Wish you a very Merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year 2015 with your partner in Australia, hope you make it here before Christmas :tree::tree::wreath::wreath::candle::candle:
GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Case Officer's Details*



guri7892 said:


> thanx everyone...for your best wishes...
> thanx all


guri, can you please share your case officer's details/name in the update form so I can add him/her to our case officer list. Thanks for your time! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



april2014 said:


> Hello everyone been a part of this thread from a while but never posted my parter dol was 16/04/2014 (paper file)
> visa granted 16/12/2014
> Thanks for your support.
> gud luck to those who still waiting.


*Many Congratulations april2014!!
Wish you a wonderful life with your partner in Australia 

Can you please add your partner visa details by filling the SS update form, link to which is mentioned below:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
This will help the members who are awaiting decision on their visa applications. Thanks for your time! 
Wish you safe and fun travels.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

haytham_khatib said:


> Hi
> I m haytham. Have PR and going to settle in Australia next march. Can i apply for my wife 300-100 visa now. Or i have to wait to be in Australia my self to apply for my wife partner visa.
> 
> Thanks


Hey haytham,

You will need to satisfy the "usually resident" criteria which means you have a home and a job in Australia before you can sponsor your partner. Since you have not yet settled in Australia, you will have to wait till you do.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mayang said:


> good day... I would like to ask if there are Filipino other than me following this thread/forum? I applied for subclass 300 last October 17, 2014, medical and birth ask on the same date... Medical accomplished October 25, 2014. Today I received an email from immigration asking for no marriage certificate... I wonder if the one who have requested it is our CO... And how long is the processing time now of visa subclass 300 in the Philippines... Hoping for a positive advice... Thanks


Unfortunately there aren't many applicants from the Philippines who post or follow this thread because the majority of applicants here are those who have applied for their partner visa to the Australian High Commission, New Delhi.
Because different AHCs follow slightly different rules based on the country they are located in, it is difficult for us to guide you or even predict the processing time frames or the process that AHC in Philippines follow to assess the partner migration applications. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ElinaEla

Hi.. DOL - 15th July 2014, did medicals same week. I applied thro paper application vfs Delhi. Till now no contact from immi dept. Iam hoping to get my partner visa by March 2015. Please update me if any are July applicants. Thank you.


----------



## siddharth2907

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks a lot becky sonakshi and all of those who have shared their experience with us and making this wait a bit calm and relaxing.

Becky, I am not sure whether you remember when I inquired about PCC and whether my wife needs to endorse my name on passport. Turns out, it is not necessary. It all depends upon the RPO and whoever is issuing PCC as PCC does not have spouse name on it.

All other members, Again Good luck and Best wishes for Christmas and New year 2015. Hope whoever is anticipating a grant gets them before the allocation runs out this year.
Thanks 
Siddharth



Becky26 said:


> *Yaay!! 2 grants from yesterday!!!
> Many Many Congratulations siddharth!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Wish you a very happy life with your partner in Australia
> 
> Thanks for sharing the good news with us.
> Hope your partner has safe and fun travels  GOD bless you!
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


----------



## deepz

Hi
I am from India and currently on PR visa in Australia since January 2014.My wife and daughter will get their PR visa in next 3-4 months hopefully. DOL is 22/4/2014.

I want to apply visitor visa for my mother. Do I have to apply visitor visa in tourist category or family sponsored? Will they grant it for 1 year max stay or 6 months? Any thoughts?
I read that I cannot apply in Family Sponsored as I have not spent 2 years in Australia.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

siddharth2907 said:


> Thanks a lot becky sonakshi and all of those who have shared their experience with us and making this wait a bit calm and relaxing.
> 
> Becky, I am not sure whether you remember when I inquired about PCC and whether my wife needs to endorse my name on passport. Turns out, it is not necessary. It all depends upon the RPO and whoever is issuing PCC as PCC does not have spouse name on it.
> 
> All other members, Again Good luck and Best wishes for Christmas and New year 2015. Hope whoever is anticipating a grant gets them before the allocation runs out this year.
> Thanks
> Siddharth



Thanks so much for always thinking of me. Hopefully I have some good news for Christmas :lol: :cheer2:


----------



## netgnus

ElinaEla said:


> Hi.. DOL - 15th July 2014, did medicals same week. I applied thro paper application vfs Delhi. Till now no contact from immi dept. Iam hoping to get my partner visa by March 2015. Please update me if any are July applicants. Thank you.



Hi there I applied on 9 July and I am hoping the same let's hope for the best according to all the stats and calculation our visa would be landing at around that time. !!


----------



## ElinaEla

netgnus said:


> ElinaEla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.. DOL - 15th July 2014, did medicals same week. I applied thro paper application vfs Delhi. Till now no contact from immi dept. Iam hoping to get my partner visa by March 2015. Please update me if any are July applicants. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there I applied on 9 July and I am hoping the same let's hope for the best according to all the stats and calculation our visa would be landing at around that time. !!
Click to expand...


Hi Is it paper or online application ? I'm not sure if time frame changes from new year - process may speed up or it may slow down also. We should wait till Jan to know about processing time.


----------



## mayang

Becky26 said:


> Unfortunately there aren't many applicants from the Philippines who post or follow this thread because the majority of applicants here are those who have applied for their partner visa to the Australian High Commission, New Delhi.
> Because different AHCs follow slightly different rules based on the country they are located in, it is difficult for us to guide you or even predict the processing time frames or the process that AHC in Philippines follow to assess the partner migration applications.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Becky... I have just one question? I received an email from embassy requesting for additional information... It has name and position number of sender and below is Australian embassy Manila... I wonder if this is what you call CO? Thanks


----------



## agathi

Last days of week of hope


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



ElinaEla said:


> Hi.. DOL - 15th July 2014, did medicals same week. I applied thro paper application vfs Delhi. Till now no contact from immi dept. Iam hoping to get my partner visa by March 2015. Please update me if any are July applicants. Thank you.


Hey ElinaEla,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per the current trends AHC New Delhi is taking between 36-40 weeks since DOL to allocate case officers to applications. Currently AHC is processing applications submitted in February and March so you will have to wait longer to get a case officer.
Once the case officer is allocated (if there are no complications) processing happens fairly quickly. You can see the trends in the SS. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

siddharth2907 said:


> Thanks a lot becky sonakshi and all of those who have shared their experience with us and making this wait a bit calm and relaxing.
> 
> Becky, I am not sure whether you remember when I inquired about PCC and whether my wife needs to endorse my name on passport. Turns out, it is not necessary. It all depends upon the RPO and whoever is issuing PCC as PCC does not have spouse name on it.
> 
> All other members, Again Good luck and Best wishes for Christmas and New year 2015. Hope whoever is anticipating a grant gets them before the allocation runs out this year.
> Thanks
> Siddharth


Hey Siddharth,

No worries, happy to have been of help to you 
I was very unlucky when it comes to the passport issue and my RPO wanted me to get my details updated before I could apply for my new PCC. 
For prospective applicants, kindly please check this requirement with your RPO as different RPOs follow slightly different rules and only they can tell whether or not you will have to apply for reissue of your passport.

Wish you and your partner a very Merry Christmas and a joyous New Year 2015 :xmascandle::xmascandle::wreath::wreath::tree::tree:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Visitor visas for parents of Australian Permanent Residents/Citizens*



deepz said:


> Hi
> I am from India and currently on PR visa in Australia since January 2014.My wife and daughter will get their PR visa in next 3-4 months hopefully. DOL is 22/4/2014.
> 
> I want to apply visitor visa for my mother. Do I have to apply visitor visa in tourist category or family sponsored? Will they grant it for 1 year max stay or 6 months? Any thoughts?
> I read that I cannot apply in Family Sponsored as I have not spent 2 years in Australia.


Hey deepz,

As you mentioned, you haven't lived in Australia for 2 years, your only option is to apply via the normal visitor visa subclass 600 stream. The length of the visa granted depends on your case, your finances, and what purpose you are inviting your mother for to Australia. 

From what I've read on DIBP's website (seniors please correct me if I'm wrong), the parents of Australian permanent residents and citizens who have never been to Australia can get a visitor visa for 18 months with 12 months maximum stay on their first application (along with a few other conditions) and up to 3 years when they apply again. This obviously will only happen if they follow all the conditions of their first visitor visa and leave Australia before it expires.
This is what I found on their website:-
Visitor visa (subclass 600)

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us updated on your partner visa application. Thanks for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

mayang said:


> Thanks Becky... I have just one question? I received an email from embassy requesting for additional information... It has name and position number of sender and below is Australian embassy Manila... I wonder if this is what you call CO? Thanks


Hey mayang,

Sounds like you have a case officer  When did you apply for your partner visa?
Are there any time frames mentioned on the Australian Embassy, Manila's website for case officer allocation or perhaps maybe an indicative time frame of how long they take to process applications?
This is what I found on the Australian Embassy's website:-
Visa processing times - Australian Embassy

Depending on how long it's been since you applied, you can guess whether or not that IS your case officer. If in doubt, you can also call them to get an update if that's an option.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!
And wish you and your family a very Merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year 2015 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*

Congratulations on getting a new case officer assigned Sonakshi! 
Hope the good news comes soon like it did for guri 
Thanks for keeping us updated. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey following members,

kiran01
£!v!
Robsain
Hr2211
waaaiting
jan12

Wondering if you have received any update on your partner visa application processing. It's been quite a while since we heard from you last. I'm updating the SS so kindly please let us know whether you've got your visa approved or are still waiting. 
Look forward to your replies, thanks for your time.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kiran01

Becky26 said:


> Hey following members,
> 
> kiran01
> £!v!
> Robsain
> Hr2211
> waaaiting
> jan12
> 
> Wondering if you have received any update on your partner visa application processing. It's been quite a while since we heard from you last. I'm updating the SS so kindly please let us know whether you've got your visa approved or are still waiting.
> Look forward to your replies, thanks for your time.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Hi becky, 
I havnt heard anything from my case officer as of yet. Ive called ahc few times but get the standard 12month reply.


----------



## Becky26

kiran01 said:


> Hi becky,
> I havnt heard anything from my case officer as of yet. Ive called ahc few times but get the standard 12month reply.


Hey kiran,

Thanks for your reply  Please do keep us updated when you hear something from AHC/case officer. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck and I hope the good news comes soon 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mayang

Becky26 said:


> Hey mayang,
> 
> Sounds like you have a case officer  When did you apply for your partner visa?
> Are there any time frames mentioned on the Australian Embassy, Manila's website for case officer allocation or perhaps maybe an indicative time frame of how long they take to process applications?
> This is what I found on the Australian Embassy's website:-
> Visa processing times - Australian Embassy
> 
> Depending on how long it's been since you applied, you can guess whether or not that IS your case officer. If in doubt, you can also call them to get an update if that's an option.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> And wish you and your family a very Merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year 2015
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks Again Becky... My DOL is October 17, 2014... The current time frame for processing PM300 in Manila is 12 months... But we are hoping that it will not take that long...


----------



## robsain

Hi Becky , i haven't heard anything from the case officer yet. I have called them last week that i have submitted the requested documents on 12th Dec ,they said call again after 8-10 days to know about the progress of your application. I hope they grant my visa before christmas holidays .


----------



## Kundu13

Hi Guys plz help,

Question 1 : for partners visa online , do we have to submit all notarised documents or can we submit scan copies of original documents, like passport , Aadhar card (ID), and other documents .

Question 2 : For Visitor visa , My wife wants to travel in March next year to live with me in Australia , can she apply for visa now and then travel in march or she should apply in feb end, the visa stay time starts from the day visa is granted or at the time of entry to Australia.

Thanks.


----------



## deepz

Thanks a lot Becky.




Becky26 said:


> Hey deepz,
> 
> As you mentioned, you haven't lived in Australia for 2 years, your only option is to apply via the normal visitor visa subclass 600 stream. The length of the visa granted depends on your case, your finances, and what purpose you are inviting your mother for to Australia.
> 
> From what I've read on DIBP's website (seniors please correct me if I'm wrong), the parents of Australian permanent residents and citizens who have never been to Australia can get a visitor visa for 18 months with 12 months maximum stay on their first application (along with a few other conditions) and up to 3 years when they apply again. This obviously will only happen if they follow all the conditions of their first visitor visa and leave Australia before it expires.
> This is what I found on their website:-
> Visitor visa (subclass 600)
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us updated on your partner visa application. Thanks for your time.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## deepz

1. Documents needs to be notarized and then scan those notarized docs and upload.
2. First apply for Partner visa and then apply for visitor visa. Duration of stay starts from the date of entry to Australia. 



Kundu13 said:


> Hi Guys plz help,
> 
> Question 1 : for partners visa online , do we have to submit all notarised documents or can we submit scan copies of original documents, like passport , Aadhar card (ID), and other documents .
> 
> Question 2 : For Visitor visa , My wife wants to travel in March next year to live with me in Australia , can she apply for visa now and then travel in march or she should apply in feb end, the visa stay time starts from the day visa is granted or at the time of entry to Australia.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Becky26

robsain said:


> Hi Becky , i haven't heard anything from the case officer yet. I have called them last week that i have submitted the requested documents on 12th Dec ,they said call again after 8-10 days to know about the progress of your application. I hope they grant my visa before christmas holidays .


Hey robsain,

Thanks for your reply. Just give them a call before they close from December 25-26 2014 for Christmas and Boxing Day as today is the 10th day since you submitted the additional documents. Please do keep us updated and I hope you get your visa approved very soon.
Good Luck and thanks for your time 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Kundu13 said:


> Hi Guys plz help,
> 
> Question 1 : for partners visa online , do we have to submit all notarised documents or can we submit scan copies of original documents, like passport , Aadhar card (ID), and other documents .
> 
> Question 2 : For Visitor visa , My wife wants to travel in March next year to live with me in Australia , can she apply for visa now and then travel in march or she should apply in feb end, the visa stay time starts from the day visa is granted or at the time of entry to Australia.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Kundu,

1. If you're applying online, you only need to submit colored scans of original documents. No need to get them notarized. The case officer when one gets allocated to your application may or may not request for a colored notarized scan of the applicant's PCC. Besides that, all the ID documents that you mentioned in your post can be scanned and uploaded to the ImmiAccount.
If you're applying by submitting a paper application, all the ID documents must be certified (for the sponsor from Australia) and notarized for the applicant from India.

2. As deepz very correctly said, it IS better to apply for the partner visa first then the visitor visa. That way the chances of getting the visitor visa approved are increased and majority of the people on this thread have done what we are suggesting.

Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more questions. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

deepz said:


> Thanks a lot Becky.


No worries deepz, happy to help 
Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Hr2211

Hi Becky, 

I am still waiting for my updated Passport with spouse name on it.. RPO said I can only get PCC once I received my updated passport. I am so pissed off that passport office people wasting our time. Its frustrating to wait ever.. its Christmas & me & my husband both are so far. I will sure update you once I received anything. 

Thanks for checking up on me. 

Regards, 
Hiral


Becky26 said:


> Hey following members,
> 
> kiran01
> £!v!
> Robsain
> Hr2211
> waaaiting
> jan12
> 
> Wondering if you have received any update on your partner visa application processing. It's been quite a while since we heard from you last. I'm updating the SS so kindly please let us know whether you've got your visa approved or are still waiting.
> Look forward to your replies, thanks for your time.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## Doggester

kiran01 said:


> Hi becky,
> I havnt heard anything from my case officer as of yet. Ive called ahc few times but get the standard 12month reply.


Hey kiran, my case history is also complicated similar to yours. I hope and pray you get visa soon.
But seeing the time they are taking in your case, i am sure it will be same in my case as well. 
Please do update any progress, i am really looking forward to you to predict mine visa grant. 
Good luck 

Douggy


----------



## anurani

*Newbie*

Hello everyone. My DOL is 29th July, 2014. Its a paper application through New Delhi VFS. Medicals were submitted on 2nd August, 2014. Its been just about 5 months. Just hoping to get the visa within the 9 months benchmark.

Thanks all in advance,

Ranita


----------



## Sushy

*How Long*

*December wasn't that good... :mod: Hope they would now speed up the progress of so many awaiting applicants after Christmas or at the most in the month of January 2015. 
I know Case Officers are doing their job :sad: but sometimes I feel like to ask, could you please speed it up a bit? There are people waiting behind. :bored: :bored:*


----------



## Danav_Singh

Sushy said:


> December wasn't that good... :mod: Hope they would now speed up the progress of so many awaiting applicants after Christmas or at the most in the month of January 2015.
> I know Case Officers are doing their job :sad: but sometimes I feel like to ask, could you please speed it up a bit? There are people waiting behind. :bored: :bored:


There are not many case officers.The number of applicants are way too much. case officers are doing their best. i dont think they can do anything more than they are doing right now.


----------



## Sushy

Danav_Singh said:


> There are not many case officers.The number of applicants are way too much. case officers are doing their best. i dont think they can do anything more than they are doing right now.


*That is what I am saying that, I know they are doing their best job with full responsibility but it would be great if they can appoint more Case officers for the number of applicants applying from every corner of India, Nepal and Bhutan. It is not only about the paper applicants but there are online applicants too. I am sure there are well qualified, eligible officers who can be enrolled.*


----------



## _shel

They could hire more case officers but you realise the high cost of visas already is mostly to pay the wages, employment costs such as tax, pensions, sick pay and of course the buildings and accessories needed for them to work in. 
If they employed more the cost of visas would just be out of reach for too many people.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

:horn: ATTENTION ONE AND ALL :horn:


:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::


It is with the GREATEST pleasure that I announce my partner got his 300 visa letter overnight

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIES

Took 299 days from lodgement (DOL 27th Feb online) and two case officers (yes, if you ask nicely you get a new one if yours is taking too long, or on leave) 

But now we have it so .... pardon me while I celebrate :bolt:

:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Becky26

Hr2211 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I am still waiting for my updated Passport with spouse name on it.. RPO said I can only get PCC once I received my updated passport. I am so pissed off that passport office people wasting our time. Its frustrating to wait ever.. its Christmas & me & my husband both are so far. I will sure update you once I received anything.
> 
> Thanks for checking up on me.
> 
> Regards,
> Hiral


Hey Hiral,

Thank you for taking the time out and replying to my post, appreciate it 
I know the feeling and how frustrating it is when you know that the only think keeping you from your visa is the passport. How long have you been waiting for the reissued passport? When and what RPO have you applied to? With Christmas and New Years in between things in all departments have gotten slower unfortunately 

Just hang in there, as soon as you get your passport, you'll be able to get your PCC on the same day you go in so that will definitely save you time in the long run. And once you submit your PCC, the grant won't be too far away. I was in the exact same situation. Praying for you and hoping that you get your passport soon leading to your visa being granted 
Good Luck and please do keep us updated 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



anurani said:


> Hello everyone. My DOL is 29th July, 2014. Its a paper application through New Delhi VFS. Medicals were submitted on 2nd August, 2014. Its been just about 5 months. Just hoping to get the visa within the 9 months benchmark.
> 
> Thanks all in advance,
> 
> Ranita


Hey Ranita,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thank you for filling out the SS update form. I have added your details to the main SS and you can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per the current trends AHC New Delhi is taking between 36-40 weeks since DOL to allocate case officers to applications. Currently AHC is processing applications submitted in February and March and some from April 2014.
Once the case officer is allocated (if there are no complications) processing happens fairly quickly. You can see the trends in the SS. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Danav_Singh

Sushy said:


> That is what I am saying that, I know they are doing their best job with full responsibility but it would be great if they can appoint more Case officers for the number of applicants applying from every corner of India, Nepal and Bhutan. It is not only about the paper applicants but there are online applicants too. I am sure there are well qualified, eligible officers who can be enrolled.


The govt plans to reduce costs by reducing staff in many departments as australian govt is strugging to maintain fiscal decifit. its one of the worst performing economies in 2014 just because of poor govt policies. 
I cant see them hiring any new CO's.


----------



## agathi

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> :horn: ATTENTION ONE AND ALL :horn:
> 
> 
> :bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::
> 
> 
> It is with the GREATEST pleasure that I announce my partner got his 300 visa letter overnight
> 
> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIES
> 
> Took 299 days from lodgement (DOL 27th Feb online) and two case officers (yes, if you ask nicely you get a new one if yours is taking too long, or on leave)
> 
> But now we have it so .... pardon me while I celebrate :bolt:
> 
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


Sonakshi you made my day you cleared my mental block part hard whooo whooo


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> They could hire more case officers but you realise the high cost of visas already is mostly to pay the wages, employment costs such as tax, pensions, sick pay and of course the buildings and accessories needed for them to work in.
> If they employed more the cost of visas would just be out of reach for too many people.


With the increase in partner visa application prices from January 01, 2015 not many will be able to afford it anymore. Especially for people on Centrelink and their partner in countries with not so strong currencies are going to have to save for a long time, which is very sad. In the few years, the government has sometimes increased the visa fees twice in one year, first in the new calender year and then again in the new financial year. No matter what government comes to power, the visa fees are always going up and not by 5 or 10 or even 20 percent but by a whopping 50 percent in one shot 

Onshore partner visa costing close to 7k (together with medical costs) and officer partner visa costing over 4.5k is going to be difficult for many to cough up. This is only when there is one applicant, imagine those moving with 2 or 3 kids along with their partner, the price is just ridiculous and their reply will still be the "12 month standard processing time frame" and absolute crap customer service.

But then again, those who do want to live in Australia have to pay the price 
Things worth having don't come easy or cheap...*sigh*
Good Luck to all!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Sonakshi Kumar said:


> :horn: ATTENTION ONE AND ALL
> 
> It is with the GREATEST pleasure that I announce my partner got his 300 visa letter overnight
> 
> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIES
> 
> Took 299 days from lodgement (DOL 27th Feb online) and two case officers (yes, if you ask nicely you get a new one if yours is taking too long, or on leave)
> 
> But now we have it so .... pardon me while I celebrate


*OH MY GOD!!!!! YOU MADE IT GIRL!!!!!! YOUR CHRISTMAS PRESENT HAS ARRIVED!!!! SANTA CAME JUST IN TIME 
Many Many Congratulations Sonakshi!!!!!!!! 
:cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane: :clap2::clap2: :whoo::whoo: arty:arty: :bounce::bounce: :drum::drum: :dance::dance:
So very happy for you, see the fruit of patience is the sweetest!  What a great day it is, 2 days before Christmas you got your visa granted, that's a miracle!! 

Wish you a long, happy and successful life ahead with your partner in Australia, I hope he had all his luggage packed and ready to be able to make it before Christmas...haha  He will just have to get on the next flight. Ohhh how wonderful! I'm doing the happy dance for you 

Thanks so much for sharing this wonderful news with us  Wish your partner a safe and fun flight to Australia, so excited for you.
May you have a wonderful wedding with your family and loved ones. 

Wish you a very Merry Christmas and a joyous New Year 2015 
GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## agathi

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> :horn: ATTENTION ONE AND ALL :horn:
> 
> 
> :bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::
> 
> 
> It is with the GREATEST pleasure that I announce my partner got his 300 visa letter overnight
> 
> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIES
> 
> Took 299 days from lodgement (DOL 27th Feb online) and two case officers (yes, if you ask nicely you get a new one if yours is taking too long, or on leave)
> 
> But now we have it so .... pardon me while I celebrate :bolt:
> 
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


Happiness Seeing your name with green on the document table. now let us pin hope on tushar3484 Doggester ShilpaHK vchandm23 Shankey1986 :bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:. Hope all of them are active here.
Sonakshi your presence here is still required


----------



## agathi

kiran01

How is it going with your keep ringing keep on ringing Delhi


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

agathi said:


> kiran01
> 
> How is it going with your keep ringing keep on ringing Delhi


Call and be extra nice to the operator and ask for a supervisor and just say you know the standards they work under and appreciate it but is there any way of getting an update on YOUR case. Be pushy but polite and all will (eventually) come your way 

it aint going to hurt what you are going through waiting now! :fencing: :doh:


----------



## netgnus

Congratulation Sonakshi !!!!


----------



## Arvi_krish

netgnus said:


> Congratulation Sonakshi !!!!


Hi Netgnus,

Just waiting for our chance!!!! Hope New year brings new hopes


----------



## Arvi_krish

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> :horn: ATTENTION ONE AND ALL :horn:
> 
> :bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::
> 
> It is with the GREATEST pleasure that I announce my partner got his 300 visa letter overnight
> 
> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIES
> 
> Took 299 days from lodgement (DOL 27th Feb online) and two case officers (yes, if you ask nicely you get a new one if yours is taking too long, or on leave)
> 
> But now we have it so .... pardon me while I celebrate :bolt:
> 
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


Hi Sonakshi,

My hearty congratulations!!


----------



## Becky26

*Any News/Update??*

Hey loveforever and tejinder,

Hope you are doing well. Just wondering if there has been any updates/news from AHC regarding your visa application?
loveforever- did you hear from your case officer, last time you posted (24/11/2014),you mentioned your case officer was going to call you or your agent. 

Kindly please update us guys, look forward to your replies. Thanks for your time.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## netgnus

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi Netgnus,
> 
> Just waiting for our chance!!!! Hope New year brings new hopes


Yes arvi

Hope we get a quick acceptance finger cross marry Xmas and happy new year to you all the fellow forum members !!


----------



## venua

Congratulations gauri and Sonakshi..!!


----------



## Sushy

*Congratulation Sonakshi*:dance::dance::lock1::dance::dance:


----------



## robsain

Hi everyone, today i got my partner visa granted. Thanks Becky & everyone else for the help.


----------



## Doggester

Heartiest congratulations Sonakshi and Robsain...
Merry Christmas
Have fun

Douggy


----------



## preet8525

hi every one
its preet here I found this forum very helpful . applied for partner visa DOL 3 JULY 2014 ONLINE 
JUST waiting ....hope in march get good news:fingerscrossed:


----------



## venua

robsain said:


> Hi everyone, today i got my partner visa granted. Thanks Becky & everyone else for the help.


Congratulations..!!


----------



## dusky

Hi all,

New to this forum !!

I applied for partner visa online DOL 13/june/2014, submitted all the req documents, pcc, medical
i have no idea how long it will take .


----------



## Sushy

dusky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to this forum !!
> 
> I applied for partner visa online DOL 13/june/2014, submitted all the req documents, pcc, medical
> i have no idea how long it will take .


*Hello Dusky, welcome to the forum...:welcome: I am a June Applicant (10th June) too... 
Click below mentioned link to add your details.*
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform


----------



## Sushy

preet8525 said:


> hi every one
> its preet here I found this forum very helpful . applied for partner visa DOL 3 JULY 2014 ONLINE
> JUST waiting ....hope in march get good news:fingerscrossed:


*Hello Preet, welcome to the Forum...:welcome:
Click below mentioned link to add your details. *
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform


----------



## dusky

Hello Sushy,

Is there any progress in your processing?


----------



## dusky

congrats!!!


----------



## Sushy

dusky said:


> Hello Sushy,
> 
> Is there any progress in your processing?


*Hey Dusky, how are you doing? 
Nothing so far, hope for mid January 2015 or at the most January 2015 end..
April Applicants are getting their visa now so May can begin any moment. So be positive.. Add your details so that Becky can update your details in the Spread Sheet...

Regards,
Sushy*
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


----------



## dusky

hi!

Iam gud, hope so that by mid jan 2015 thing work in our favour!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dusky

Thank you sushy! i did submit my details to becky.


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



robsain said:


> Hi everyone, today i got my partner visa granted. Thanks Becky & everyone else for the help.


*Many Many Congratulations robsain!!! So great to see AHC granting visas before they close 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Wish you a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia 

Thanks for sharing the good news with us and happy to be of help 
Hope you have a safe and fun flight, GOD bless you!
Wish you a very Merry Christmas and a joyous New Year 2015 :xmascandle::xmascandle: :wreath::wreath: :tree::tree:

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



dusky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to this forum !!
> 
> I applied for partner visa online DOL 13/june/2014, submitted all the req documents, pcc, medical
> i have no idea how long it will take .


Hey dusky,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling the SS update form. I have added your details to the main SS.
You can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per the current trends AHC New Delhi is taking between 36-40 weeks since DOL to allocate case officers to applications. Currently AHC is processing applications submitted in February and March and some lucky ones from April got their visa approved not too long ago 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please do keep us updated. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



preet8525 said:


> hi every one
> its preet here I found this forum very helpful . applied for partner visa DOL 3 JULY 2014 ONLINE
> JUST waiting ....hope in march get good news:fingerscrossed:


Hey preet8525,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## dusky

Thank you Becky


----------



## preet8525

thanks becky


----------



## Becky26

dusky said:


> Thank you Becky


No worries, hope we can help with your queries you may have in the future.
Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

preet8525 said:


> thanks becky


No worries preet, happy to help. Thanks for filling the update form.
I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=31
Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have any question 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sushy

dusky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to this forum !!
> 
> I applied for partner visa online DOL 13/june/2014, submitted all the req documents, pcc, medical
> i have no idea how long it will take .


*
Hey Dusky, your's is a Paper or Online based? You have mentioned online but it's Hyderabad mentioned??*


----------



## Becky26

Sushy said:


> *
> Hey Dusky, your's is a Paper or Online based? You have mentioned online but it's Hyderabad mentioned??*


Online, I forgot dusky mentioned it was online and he filled the name of the city in the update form hence the mistake.
I've fixed it now


----------



## Sushy

Becky26 said:


> Online, I forgot dusky mentioned it was online and he filled the name of the city in the update form hence the mistake.
> I've fixed it now


*Hi Becky, yeah lol just saw that as she mentioned online....*


----------



## Maha240606

Hi Becky and everyone,

First of all , congratulations to everyone who got their visas and all the best for those awaiting!!.. I reached Melbourne in end of november nd it took nearly a month for me to settle down.. So how is things goin on for u becky? got job offers?

Jan applicants if any still checking out , how s things going on in ur side?


----------



## mayankue2

Platinum Email. CO made first attempt to contact yesterday but i was away from my phone, it was the first communication since the acknowledgement email. Anyway, So I rang up AHC today she asked for scanned copy of pcc endorsement on passport which i sent within an hour and she granted the visa within another hour. She just asked very few general questions for verification. DOL:20th april 14 (online).Never expected it this quick being an online applicant. Very happy. Good luck to everyone waiting. Special thanks to Becky and everyone who shared their thoughts, opinions and emotions. I know the CO position number which is 60031871. I can't disclose CO's name according to the rules of the forum. Thanks again everyone


----------



## Doggester

Thats happily incredible, though i am bit upset for my case being an online applicant of March.
Nevermind, big congrats to you. You are surely very lucky. 
Can you give the code of CO atleast if not name???

Thanks 

Douggy


----------



## shumacer87

HI guys Just a update :
Code 22 assigned last week but apparently he is not a case officer. today Code 16 got assigned and she took my mrs interview over the phone and everything went well. she requested proof of communication. i will email her tomorrow and should have a visa on monday. 

so relieved finally going to get visa without waiting 11 months.. 
DOL : 23rd April 2014 Paper Delhi


----------



## venua

mayankue2 said:


> Platinum Email. CO made first attempt to contact yesterday but i was away from my phone, it was the first communication since the acknowledgement email. Anyway, So I rang up AHC today she asked for scanned copy of pcc endorsement on passport which i sent within an hour and she granted the visa within another hour. She just asked very few general questions for verification. DOL:20th april 14 (online).Never expected it this quick being an online applicant. Very happy. Good luck to everyone waiting. Special thanks to Becky and everyone who shared their thoughts, opinions and emotions. I know the CO position number which is 60031871. I can't disclose CO's name according to the rules of the forum. Thanks again everyone


Awesomely awesome.. Congratulations....!!


----------



## venua

shumacer87 said:


> HI guys Just a update :
> Code 22 assigned last week but apparently he is not a case officer. today Code 16 got assigned and she took my mrs interview over the phone and everything went well. she requested proof of communication. i will email her tomorrow and should have a visa on monday.
> 
> so relieved finally going to get visa without waiting 11 months..
> DOL : 23rd April 2014 Paper Delhi


Congratulations..!!


----------



## mayankue2

The CO code is 21. i just found this from the SS. if you need any further information, please feel free to inbox me.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Thanks all ... My partner is going to be leaving India on 26th and arrives in Sydney on 27th. My little Christmas miracle!



As for me, well, I am actually Australian and "Sonakshi" and "Kumar" are indeed the first and last names of the fave Bollywood stars of the first movie I saw with my partner. "Rowdy Rathore". So, bless. My partner is from Rajasthan and is leaving his home town tonight, Christmas Day, on the long bus to Delhi, then Boxing Day (26th) he flies to Australia and I meet him in Sydney in the 27th evening. It is truly a Christmas miracle. And I am SO blessed that we found this forum. Without the forum, and Becky45!, we would still be waiting. Here is our visa story ...





In March 2013 we applied for a tourist visa and were knocked back. So, we decided to skip that formality and I would just keep going back and forth and we had holidays together in Thailand also. We decided to go with the 300 visa, which is the prospective marriage visa, which of course we now have. We enlisted a Migration Agent in Sept that year, because we knew the funds were high and we were scared to do it alone and be knocked back again, and lose the money and probably only chance we would have. So, it cost us twice as much because of the MA. Anyways, I met a nice MA and hired them. We started collecting the docs. That MA quit and so we were assigned a new one and she was useless. So, we kept collecting paperwork, thinking we couldn't submit until we had everything perfect. In January 2014, that MA also quit so we were given a new one. And she was a god send and helped us get everything perfect. September we hired the MA and we didn't submit until the end of Feb. In hindsight, now knowing how the online process worked, we could have submitted with half the docs in December 2013, just so we were on the books and cut our waiting time down dramatically. Anyways, we submitted at the end of Feb





We got the HAP ID a few weeks later and so my partner did the tests and all in Delhi and then immediately flew to Thailand for our next holiday. Our MA quit ... in hindsight we think a bad company to work for? ... and we were assigned ANOTHER MA who was a complete a$$ and obnoxious. At this point we found this forum. Thanks to it at this point, because when I read Becky45 advising someone about being able to check your HAP ID and medical status online, I jumped on, and found that the medical was STILL marked as INCOMPLETE - in September!. SO, I told the MA, who promptly abused me in writing for checking anything and that I shouldn't be. So I told him well, its incomplete, if we found out when we got a CO then everything would be delayed. So, my partner went back to Delhi (and we used it as an excuse for me to come over quickly, as it was mourning period after his father died in July), and we completed the medical. (Reason it was incomplete was they stuffed something with the urine sample so they had tried to call him to come back but of course we were in Thailand and he didn't get the calls and MA didn't advise us when they were told, probably due the change in staff. Again, in hindsight, its funny he had to do a 17 hour train trip, just to pee!! Glad I was there waiting for him as extra added incentive).





So, medical done, we saw each other for the last time at the end of September THANKS to the forum or else we would never have known, so these forums are a god send





I also discovered, of course, that you can call the Dept and find out whats happening. And so I did. Started doing that about the same time as, you guessed it, our MA quit and we were assigned a new one! Yes, for those keeping track, we have had 5 Migration Agents (one company) during this ordeal. So I called and was told the usual spiel. Then, people on the forum around me started getting their case workers and visas and pretty soon I was the only one on the list who applied at end of Feb that didn't at least have a case worker. So I called and chased and 3 Dec found out I had a case worker. 5 Dec I felt the need to call again, and was told my case officer was now on leave as his wife had a baby and would be back 10th Jan and I would be processed then. SO, I was polite and asked the operator to get a supervisor. This gent gave me the usual spiel and so I burst out crying and told him all we had been through, papa dying and all. And that it was unfair that just because my CO had a baby, which I am desperate to have, we had to wait another month. So he finally agreed to escalate the case to see whether or not a new CO could be given. On 10th Dec our MA asked for extra financial information, which was supplied on 12th and when I called the Dept that evening, I was told we did indeed have a new CO. I called again a week later when there was no decision and was told it was actively being worked on, but not to compare my case with 309 applicants as they are married, we are not, so we are open to extra scrutiny, which is fair enough.


All this time our MA kept saying, "if we haven't heard anything in a few weeks, I will email them again". Ummm, duh! No thanks! It was MY CALLS that get everything actioned so BITE ME!


On Monday 22nd we had our phone interviews and my partner couldn't remember dates and important stuff, as he was so nervous, heheheheheheee. Silly ******. But the CO said our stories matched and all, it was just his attention to detail. I said what can you expect, he is a boy, and she laughed hard. She told us we would have a decision MAYBE by Christmas, otherwise in New Year as she was going on leave. THAT was heartbreaking to hear but first thing next morning MA sent the approval visa grant letter, which had been sent to her as soon as the CO hung up the phone from talking to me





My message here is ... 


1. Migration Agent can be a blessing but more often a bane to your existence and I will be complaining to them about their service.


2. READ the forum ... go back 40 pages and get a feel for whats happening or has happened until now, it is a font of information and everyone has seen or experienced the same as you are facing now


3. Call the Dept but remember, DONT abuse the Operators. (Or whinge about them on here please! Its not constructive). They are stuck in the rut of only being allowed to give the information they can. BUT if you are nice, sweet as pie, ask them that you just want to know where YOUR case is up to, can they help please, they are more than willing to contact CO and advise you exactly what is happening. (When I was so mad and upset, I worded it exactly this way ... "I am sorry, and I realise that you have standards you need to adhere to and you cant give false hopes but please, I know and respect the processing times, I just want to know where MY case is up to, what stage, please, can you just check with the CO. I appreciate you and your time immensely") I was always nice and the two Operators I got all the times I called, in the end didn't even bother to check my details, just bought up my partners case, and asked me how I was, what I was doing in OZ and all, so it is definitely attitude. I cant stress that enough.


4. If you aren't happy with how long its taking, ASK for a supervisor, ASK for a new CO, ASK for attention. Again, be polite, tears do help but be REAL. Never abusive. These people cop crap all day every day so be the stronger person and STAND OUT BY BEING NICE. Trust me, I got my visa that way! My Operators told me I was always so pleasant ... last time I spoke to one, and she had just spoken to my CO who hadn't even done the phone interviews then, well, the operator said she couldn't say anything and wasn't allowed to but I should be positive and perhaps make plans. So, it was her way of telling me the CO must have said something about being ready to issue but checking or whatever, something in hindsight was her telling me we would get the visa. 





Good luck one and all and Happy Holidays and my Christmas wish? That agathi and Dougester gets the visa before New Year and that everyone else is hot on their tail with a positive result asap!


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Question: Travel insurance. Should I purchase for the 6 months until he has to go home for his fathers one year since passing prayers?


----------



## Revenant

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> :horn: ATTENTION ONE AND ALL :horn: :bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:: It is with the GREATEST pleasure that I announce my partner got his 300 visa letter overnight YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIES Took 299 days from lodgement (DOL 27th Feb online) and two case officers (yes, if you ask nicely you get a new one if yours is taking too long, or on leave) But now we have it so .... pardon me while I celebrate :bolt: :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


 congratulations Sonakshi!!! Merry Christmas and happy new year to you all


----------



## Revenant

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Question: Travel insurance. Should I purchase for the 6 months until he has to go home for his fathers one year since passing prayers?


 sonakshi.. You and Becky are legends! Your partner wouldn't need medical insurance as he would be covered by Medicare!


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Revenant said:


> sonakshi.. You and Becky are legends! Your partner wouldn't need medical insurance as he would be covered by Medicare!


Thanks, yes, will just get enough coverage for until we have a chance to get registered with Medicare. Will have to read up on that process now! SO much to do! lane: (... cleaning the house for his arrival isn't going as smoothly as I hoped. yes, you would think I would have done all this weeks ago!) :spit:


----------



## Revenant

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Thanks, yes, will just get enough coverage for until we have a chance to get registered with Medicare. Will have to read up on that process now! SO much to do! lane: (... cleaning the house for his arrival isn't going as smoothly as I hoped. yes, you would think I would have done all this weeks ago!) :spit:


 My wife has registered. All you need is Visa Grant Notice and certified copies of Passport (I get them certified at the Pharmacy). No need for appointment, just walk in to any Centrelink having Medicare processing counter. We are at present in the painful process of transferring her Indian driving licence to a learners permit here..


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Ugh dont have to worry about that. He has never driven and no licence for bike even. Will work something out one day. Now. Still cleaning house and have to do Christmas shopping yet.


----------



## _shel

Revenant said:


> sonakshi.. You and Becky are legends! Your partner wouldn't need medical insurance as he would be covered by Medicare!





Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Thanks, yes, will just get enough coverage for until we have a chance to get registered with Medicare. Will have to read up on that process now! SO much to do! lane: (... cleaning the house for his arrival isn't going as smoothly as I hoped. yes, you would think I would have done all this weeks ago!) :spit:


 Fiancée visa holders are not eligible for medicare until they lodge the application for a spouse visa.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Ohhh thanks _shel. Will go my original plan for 9 months to cover us. Cheers!


----------



## _shel

Do so, will also cover his luggage back and forth if he needs to go back again before being granted the spouse visa. 

When are you marrying and when does he need to go back? The dates will be OK for you to apply onshore for the spouse visa?


----------



## Becky26

*Merry Christmas!!!!!*

*Belated Merry Christmas to all!!! :tree::tree: :wreath::wreath: :xmascandle::xmascandle: :candle::candle:
May the birth of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ brings peace, hope, joy and happiness to everyone  

Hope everyone had a nice day with family and loved ones 
All the best to all waiting for their visas to be approved. Hope AHC grants some before 2014 ends  Thanks to all for being a great support system during the waiting period and I hope that you all are re-united with your partners very soon.

To those apart from their significant others- your turn will come and you'll have a lifetime of occasions to celebrate together so don't feel sad about missing out on this on. I did too miss out on most of our "firsts" since my husband and I got married but GOD blessed me with a lifetime of happiness afterwards when it was time.
So stay strong and keep praying, they worked wonders for me and I'm sure they will too for you  Have a blessed festive season  :xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:

GOD bless you all!

Warm Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Hey!*



Maha240606 said:


> Hi Becky and everyone,
> 
> First of all , congratulations to everyone who got their visas and all the best for those awaiting!!.. I reached Melbourne in end of november nd it took nearly a month for me to settle down.. So how is things goin on for u becky? got job offers?
> 
> Jan applicants if any still checking out , how s things going on in ur side?


Hey Maha,

Great to hear from you  Good to know you reached Australia safely and have now settled in.
Everything is going great here, just very hot  
Yes!! I got a full-time job about a week and a half ago with IBM  and will be starting on January 5th, 2015. So happy and excited, can't wait to work again 

How's things going with you? Hope you're enjoying life 
Take Care!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



mayankue2 said:


> Platinum Email. CO made first attempt to contact yesterday but i was away from my phone, it was the first communication since the acknowledgement email. Anyway, So I rang up AHC today she asked for scanned copy of pcc endorsement on passport which i sent within an hour and she granted the visa within another hour. She just asked very few general questions for verification. DOL:20th april 14 (online).Never expected it this quick being an online applicant. Very happy. Good luck to everyone waiting. Special thanks to Becky and everyone who shared their thoughts, opinions and emotions. I know the CO position number which is 60031871. I can't disclose CO's name according to the rules of the forum. Thanks again everyone


*Many Many Congratulations Mayank!!!! What a wonderful news 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :drum::drum::drum::drum:
Wish you a long, happy and successful life ahead with your partner in Australia 

Thanks for sharing your happiness with us, we are so pleased for you. Happy to have been of help and support 
Hope you enjoy your travel. GOD bless you!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

Thank you so much for taking time out to write such an informative post Sonakshi, very kind of you  I know many will benefit from it in the future.
We all will miss you but at the same time are so happy for you that you will soon be re-united with your partner forever 
Please do stay in touch, and I hope you partner enjoys his travel and arrives safely in Australia 
GOD bless you and hope you have a beautiful wedding 
Wish you and all your loved ones a very Merry Christmas and very happy New Year 2015.

Warm Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Question: Travel insurance. Should I purchase for the 6 months until he has to go home for his fathers one year since passing prayers?


Hey Sonakshi,

Sorry if it's a but late to reply to your query but I'll post anyway 
I bought travel insurance for only 2 weeks mainly was to cover the travel bit and my luggage if something was to get lost or damaged. You never know  
Murphy's Law- you'll get sick or lose your luggage when you aren't insured (stupid Murphy) 

I registered with Medicare the day after I landed in Brisbane so it was all good  Wanted to get it out of the way as I don't like going to government offices, not that they are bad, (compared to what the government offices in India are like ) its just the waiting around and the anticipation and especially now that most medicare offices are located in Centrelink, that's what creeps me out a little bit. But that's just me 
Hope this helps. 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Revenant said:


> My wife has registered. All you need is Visa Grant Notice and certified copies of Passport (I get them certified at the Pharmacy). No need for appointment, just walk in to any Centrelink having Medicare processing counter. We are at present in the painful process of transferring her Indian driving licence to a learners permit here..


Why is she going for learners? If she has the IDLV, I thought she would get a provisional license (red or green P) :confused2:
She knows how to drive, she just needs practice in Australia which is what the Ps are for, at least that's what I thought. 
I don't want to be 26 and driving on L plate...ugghhhh 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

_shel said:


> Fiancée visa holders are not eligible for medicare until they lodge the application for a spouse visa.


Oh really!!!  Thanks for the information _shel! Learning something new everyday  But it is not a requirement of DIBP like for people on student visas need OHSC throughout their stay in Australia :confused2:

Sonakshi- Ooops! I guess your partner does need to get health insurance, but I think you can do it when he arrives in Australia. Overseas health insurance from India I don't think will be of much help and I've never really used it. When you apply for the partner 820/801 visa then you can apply for his medicare card with the acknowledgement letter 
Apologies for the incorrect information. Glad we have _shel around correcting us 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!*

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to wish everyone all the very best for the coming few working days of 2014 during which I hope and pray AHC grants many visas before we move onto New Year 2015. Please do share with us when you get an update or get the golden email.
Good Luck!! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## priya786

Hi all,

New to this forum !!

I applied for partner visa paper based DOL 18/March/2014, submitted all the req documents, pcc, medical
No case officer is allocated till date.
Any help is much appreciated.
I have already filled visa application details in SS form

Thanks


----------



## dusky

Welcome priya786


----------



## jeet kaur

hello all
i m new here
i applied for spouse visa DOL 25 april 2014 medical done still CO not allocated. can some body tell me wats the current status. 
thanks


----------



## dusky

Hello jeet kaur welcome


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



priya786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to this forum !!
> 
> I applied for partner visa paper based DOL 18/March/2014, submitted all the req documents, pcc, medical
> No case officer is allocated till date.
> Any help is much appreciated.
> I have already filled visa application details in SS form
> 
> Thanks


Hey Priya,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling the SS update form. I have added your details to the main SS.
You can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per the current trends AHC New Delhi is taking between 36-40 weeks since DOL to allocate case officers to applications. Currently AHC is processing applications submitted in February and March and some lucky ones from April got their visa approved not too long ago  So I don't think you will have to wait for very long to get a case officer allocated to your application. Hopefully you'll hear something very soon from AHC 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please do keep us updated. Thank you for your time :smile: And please do ask if you have any queries.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



jeet kaur said:


> hello all
> i m new here
> i applied for spouse visa DOL 25 april 2014 medical done still CO not allocated. can some body tell me wats the current status.
> thanks


Hey jeet kaur,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per the current trends AHC New Delhi is taking between 36-40 weeks since DOL to allocate case officers to applications. Currently AHC is processing applications submitted in February (most of them have been approved except a few) and March (applications are being processed full wing) and a couple of lucky ones from April have got their visa approved. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please do keep us updated. Thank you for your time :smile: And please do ask if you have any queries.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Revenant

Becky26 said:


> Why is she going for learners? If she has the IDLV, I thought she would get a provisional license (red or green P) :confused2: She knows how to drive, she just needs practice in Australia which is what the Ps are for, at least that's what I thought. I don't want to be 26 and driving on L plate...ugghhhh  Good Luck! Kind Regards, Becky


Hey Becky!

I'm being told that she would initially get a learners permit. Whenever she is ready, she can appear for the practical driving test and get the full licence if she clears the test. That is even how I got my licence when I came to Australia. We will find out more details soon.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Off to the airport to collect my partner! Oh happy days!!


----------



## Becky26

Revenant said:


> Hey Becky!
> 
> I'm being told that she would initially get a learners permit. Whenever she is ready, she can appear for the practical driving test and get the full licence if she clears the test. That is even how I got my licence when I came to Australia. We will find out more details soon.


Hey Rev,

Thanks for your reply. So with the learners will she need to log her driving hours which is 200 hours before she can sit for the provisional license's test? And it's learner's then Ps (both red and green) then open? How long will this all take for her to get the open license. 
Sorry too many questions 
Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Off to the airport to collect my partner! Oh happy days!!


YESS!!! Happy days indeed!!! Have a wonderful re-union


----------



## Revenant

Becky26 said:


> Hey Rev, Thanks for your reply. So with the learners will she need to log her driving hours which is 200 hours before she can sit for the provisional license's test? And it's learner's then Ps (both red and green) then open? How long will this all take for her to get the open license. Sorry too many questions  Thanks for your help. Kind Regards, Becky


 Hi Becky! I'm confused as well. I'll find out the exact details after the holidays and pass on the info


----------



## furionprophet

Hi Becky and others,

I am planning on applying for a partner visa after I get married next month. She's in India and would be applying for a subclass 309/100 visa.

Now I was trying to get my head around the process.... I have gone through the partner migration booklet and checklist, but few subtle things which I needed to clarify.

Appreciate anyone's help in the regard...
•	I am a permanent resident for about 2 years now, and been living in Australia for close to 4 years
•	Just created a dummy immigration account to check what all things that I would need for the same
o	The first hurdle is these options as in this screenshot - imgur: the simple image sharer Migration to Australia by Partner and the third one, Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia. Do I need to apply one from her immi account and choose the first option and create another immi account for myself and choose the third option? Are both these necessary or applying via one of them will do?
o	Further down the line in the application it asks for the sponsoring partner’s details, so I presume only the first option above will do?
•	With regard to the 2 witnesses, since the marriage is due to happen in 3 weeks and in India, I presume the witnesses for the marriage will do who are from and in India?
•	According to the checklist, it says something about the sponsor’s Indian PCC and AFP clearance, do I need to get this done for the partner application stage 1 as well? Or Stage 1 and 2 both – or is this required at all? Also is an Australian employment proof, tax statement etc. required at this stage or the 2nd stage? The reason I ask is because I want to have this ready instead of organizing it at the last moment to avoid any delays 
•	I also want to apply for a visa for my mother who is widowed and lives alone, I am also assuming as per the application that I went through – I can apply for her as a dependent family member? Since it gives an option of “mother in law” imgur: the simple image sharer in the dropdown for relationship to the primary applicant who is my spouse.
•	At the end of the application it says this “Additional applicant charge 18+” or AUD 1545 as per this imgur: the simple image sharer. If I were to have applied for my mother’s visa separately, it would be a visitor subclass 600, but what visa would she be on if she is included along with my partner in this partner visa application?
As an example: I am aware that if a person applies for a PR and includes his/her spouse, both are granted PR by default.

I will also be contacting the department in this regard, but it takes forever to get hold of them on the phone.

--
Thanks in advance


----------



## Becky26

furionprophet said:


> Hi Becky and others,
> 
> I am planning on applying for a partner visa after I get married next month. She's in India and would be applying for a subclass 309/100 visa.
> 
> Now I was trying to get my head around the process.... I have gone through the partner migration booklet and checklist, but few subtle things which I needed to clarify.
> 
> Appreciate anyone's help in the regard...
> •	I am a permanent resident for about 2 years now, and been living in Australia for close to 4 years
> •	Just created a dummy immigration account to check what all things that I would need for the same
> o	The first hurdle is these options as in this screenshot - imgur: the simple image sharer Migration to Australia by Partner and the third one, Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia. Do I need to apply one from her immi account and choose the first option and create another immi account for myself and choose the third option? Are both these necessary or applying via one of them will do?
> o	Further down the line in the application it asks for the sponsoring partner’s details, so I presume only the first option above will do?
> •	With regard to the 2 witnesses, since the marriage is due to happen in 3 weeks and in India, I presume the witnesses for the marriage will do who are from and in India?
> •	According to the checklist, it says something about the sponsor’s Indian PCC and AFP clearance, do I need to get this done for the partner application stage 1 as well? Or Stage 1 and 2 both – or is this required at all? Also is an Australian employment proof, tax statement etc. required at this stage or the 2nd stage? The reason I ask is because I want to have this ready instead of organizing it at the last moment to avoid any delays
> •	I also want to apply for a visa for my mother who is widowed and lives alone, I am also assuming as per the application that I went through – I can apply for her as a dependent family member? Since it gives an option of “mother in law” imgur: the simple image sharer in the dropdown for relationship to the primary applicant who is my spouse.
> •	At the end of the application it says this “Additional applicant charge 18+” or AUD 1545 as per this imgur: the simple image sharer. If I were to have applied for my mother’s visa separately, it would be a visitor subclass 600, but what visa would she be on if she is included along with my partner in this partner visa application?
> As an example: I am aware that if a person applies for a PR and includes his/her spouse, both are granted PR by default.
> 
> I will also be contacting the department in this regard, but it takes forever to get hold of them on the phone.
> 
> --
> Thanks in advance


Hey furionprophet,

1. I myself have not used the ImmiAccount as I applied the old fashioned way. The facility of submitting online applications for offshore applicants wasn't available when I applied so I'm sharing the information I've read here and there on other immigration forums.
According to those who have applied online, you only need 1 ImmiAccount so either you or your partner can create on. You fill out the "Migration to Australia by a Partner" form, pay the visa application fees and submit the application. After that you fill the "Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia" form. Then you will have the standard 28 days from the date of application lodgement to upload all the supporting evidence which must cover all the 4 categories mentioned in the partner migration booklet.
The document upload limit is 60 for the applicant's section and 60 for the sponsor's section. And the uploads must be 5MB or less.
You can also make individual accounts or use the one account, upto you.

2. A very experienced MARA agent located in Sydney told me that the offshore partner visa applicants don't HAVE to provide form 888s unlike the onshore ones. So yes, you can get the witness forms signed by your friends and family in India. Make sure to attach a notarized copy of their photo ID along with the affidavits/form 888s when uploading the documents.

3. The sponsor only needs to provide a NPC from the Australian Federal Police when there is a child(ren) under the age of 18 years included in the application. If there is no minor included, then only the applicant needs to provide PCC from all the countries he/she has spent a period of 12 months or more in the last 10 years.

4. Just have a look at the document checklist of the partner visa application available on VFS Australia website:-
http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/Checklist_Partner_309_24.09.12.pdf
You don't necessarily NEED to provide any employment or tax assessment details. My husband and I didn't provide any educational or employment paperwork and we were fine. There is no minimum financial or education requirement that the applicant or the sponsor must satisfy. You can provide them if you want but they are not a deciding factor of an application.

The applicant MUST provide evidence that he/she is in a genuine and continuing relationship with the sponsor covering all the 4 categories in the partner migration booklet. I've never seen anyone getting their partner visa application rejected because they didn't have a degree or didn't make a certain amount of money or if they didn't have a job. Many people who are on Centrelink and even some who are retired have successfully been able to sponsor their partners.

5. Cannot comment on how to include your mother as your partner's dependent as I've never read of such a case. Usually the dependents included in the partner visa application are the children or step-children of the applicant and the sponsor. Don't know how well you can execute this plan. Please consult a MARA agent as they will be able to provide you more accurate information.

6. The visa fees for partner visa is increasing 50% from January 01, 2015 so the amount you'll be paying will be much higher than $4630.
Here is the link from DIBP's website:-
Increase in Partner Visa Application Charge
The partner visa fees alone just for your partner after the increase will be over $4600 (please check the visa table for exact amount as the above is an estimate from doing simple math).
I'm guessing if you include your mother in your partner's visa application, she will be on the same visa as your partner. No idea how you'll need to go about the application for the partner subclass 100 visa application 2 years from the date of initial subclass 309 application.

Please do ask if you have more questions. Hope this helps. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## furionprophet

Hi Becky,

Thanks for the quick response.
Sigh the 50% increase, everything's wrong about this government ...grrr 

Will check with the department regarding what visa my mother will be on ...

Thanks again.


----------



## Becky26

furionprophet said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.
> Sigh the 50% increase, everything's wrong about this government ...grrr
> 
> Will check with the department regarding what visa my mother will be on ...
> 
> Thanks again.


No worries, happy to help 
No government is better than the other. I think it was last year before the elections, partner visa application fees increased twice in 1 year, once on January 01 then on July 01. 
You want to move to Australia, you must pay the price out:out: Every year the fees increases  and not just by 5 or 10 or 20% but by jaw dropping 50%.
Let us know how you go. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## priya786

*Visitor visa impact*

Hi
Just wondering if me being in Australia on visitor's visa has any impact on my application for partner's visa applied in India.
As mentioned earlier I applied for spouse visa on 18th March 2014. 
Thanks 

Priya


----------



## guri7892

priya786 said:


> Hi
> Just wondering if me being in Australia on visitor's visa has any impact on my application for partner's visa applied in India.
> As mentioned earlier I applied for spouse visa on 18th March 2014.
> Thanks
> 
> Priya


as per my knowledge.... there is no such impact on partner visa .....


----------



## VaibhavK

*Visa granted*

Hi,

Please can someone update the partner visa spreadsheet. My wifes visa is granted on 9/12/14. I thank all the people on this forum for their help and support. Special thanks to Becky who is always very proactive and even after getting her visa. 

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Priya you wont get the visa if you are here. They will keep processing but may or may not contact you to tell you to leave. They wont issue until you are offshore. If you havent already left india why bother. You just need to chase them for action because your visa should be in process now. ... dont waste the money coming if you only have to leave to get the better visa. My opinion. Guri didnt get her visa until she left.


----------



## sydneysider9

Yes, she has to be offshore for that matter.


----------



## Becky26

priya786 said:


> Hi
> Just wondering if me being in Australia on visitor's visa has any impact on my application for partner's visa applied in India.
> As mentioned earlier I applied for spouse visa on 18th March 2014.
> Thanks
> 
> Priya


Hey Priya,

The visitor visa won't have any effect on the processing of your partner visa UNTIL your application is assigned a case officer. As you must've seen in the main SS, many applicants have been granted their visas on the same day they were allocated a case officer. All those applicants were offshore in India. 
So as soon as you get a case officer or are getting closer to getting on, it is better to pack your bags and get on the flight back to India; if you want your application to be processed quickly and granted a visa not long after the case officer allocation.
Your visa won't be granted until to depart Australia.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



VaibhavK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can someone update the partner visa spreadsheet. My wifes visa is granted on 9/12/14. I thank all the people on this forum for their help and support. Special thanks to Becky who is always very proactive and even after getting her visa.
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


*Many Many Congratulations Vaibhav!!
:drum::drum::drum::drum: lane:lane:lane:lane: arty:arty:arty:arty:
Wish you a wonderful life together with your partner in Australia 

Thanks for sharing your happy news with us and I'm guessing your partner is already here in Australia  Hope she is settling in well and enjoying this beautiful country.
You're welcome, it feels good when I help others 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

Steyn said:


> Need some help. My wife applied for partner visa (309/100) in August 2014. Last week, CO interviewed my wife and one of the statutory declarants. Unfortunately, there was a contradiction between my wife and statutory declarant's statements, as he got nervous and mixed things up. CO asked for an explanation and we have submitted that as well. We'll keep our fingers crossed for a positive outcome. However, we are trying to explore other options as a backup, if it doesn't work out. I have got two questions here
> 
> - Would it better to go for MRT or lodge a new application? What's the average processing time for MRT?
> - Can i apply for visit visa and bring her here so that we can spend some time together. Can rejection have any adverse affect on Visit visa outcome? Was thinking if we by chance don't get 'No further stay' restriction, we can apply onshore otherwise offshore later on


Sorry to hear about your situation and I do hope your partner's visa gets approved.
1. MRT hearings take a long time and from what I've heard things could take as long as 18 months. I know it's ridiculous. If you don't want to wait that long, I'd say apply again. 
When our first onshore partner visa application got rejected we didn't bother with MRT, cause who knew whether or not the decision was going to be in our favor after waiting for that long. We applied again offshore this time and got approved after waiting for over 16 months.
At the end of the day , decision is yours 

2. This is obviously a hypothetical situation- since the applicant is from a high risk country and might have a rejected partner visa on his immigration record, the chances are meek that he'll get a visitor visa approved. Immigration will think he is coming to Australia so he can apply for an onshore partner visa that's why they could deny him a visitor visa as well.
It IS worth a shot though, if he does get approved, well that'll be great and if he doesn't you'll know you tried everything.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Steyn said:


> Thanks Becky for your quick response. It was very informative. One more question though
> 
> Is it possible to go for MRT and New application at the same time? So that there are more chances of approval at the end of 18 months at least.


No worries Steyn, happy to help 
Yes, you can do both. Apply for a second partner visa and go for MRT. Many people hire a lawyer if it comes down to the MRT hearings as they CAN be very complex. It can get expensive but there is a lot on the line if things go in the not so favorable direction.
I have read of a case where the applicant (from Ghana) got their second PMV application approved while waiting for a hearing date from MRT for the first PMV refusal.
Hope this helps. And stay positive! 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## girlaussie

Can you please explain 'what things got mixed' by the Declarator plz so that we understand the situation as just by him stating wrong dates etc is not a concern but did he/she explained your 'Relationship' differently?? if yes, then it's a matter of concern & if you 've already explained your situation then wait till you hear from AHC. 

You can't go for MRT until you get a decision - Rejection, if you got that option then it may take bit longer than expected to get decision from MRT so perhaps your best bet would be to file New Application & pay fees again (sadly it's bit higher next year) 

If you apply for her Visit Visa while her case is still in progress, without any doubt she will get rejected straight away as AHC already knows her intention so unfortunately she won't be successful in getting visit visa, also as she is from High Risk country so she will have 8503 condition - No Further Stay so she just can't fly out to Australia & then go for Partner Visa Offshore. 

I would suggest you to wait till you hear from AHC/CO, she may get lucky that CO understands her situation & she is good then.

Girl Aussie 



Steyn said:


> Need some help. My wife applied for partner visa (309/100) in August 2014. Last week, CO interviewed my wife and one of the statutory declarants. Unfortunately, there was a contradiction between my wife and statutory declarant's statements, as he got nervous and mixed things up. CO asked for an explanation and we have submitted that as well. We'll keep our fingers crossed for a positive outcome. However, we are trying to explore other options as a backup, if it doesn't work out. I have got two questions here
> 
> - Would it better to go for MRT or lodge a new application? What's the average processing time for MRT?
> - Can i apply for visit visa and bring her here so that we can spend some time together. Can rejection have any adverse affect on Visit visa outcome? Was thinking if we by chance don't get 'No further stay' restriction, we can apply onshore otherwise offshore later on


----------



## girlaussie

Do you understand the visa cost associated to both applications?? For MRT there is a fee about $1600-1700 plus the wait + Partner Visa - $3000+

Girl Aussie 



Steyn said:


> Is it possible to go for MRT and New application at the same time? So that there are more chances of approval at the end of 18 months at least.


----------



## girlaussie

Me answer between the lines.

Girl Aussie 



furionprophet said:


> •	With regard to the 2 witnesses, since the marriage is due to happen in 3 weeks and in India, I presume the witnesses for the marriage will do who are from and in India?
> 
> *Applicant has to provide Witness from Australia as part of Partner Visa application, although I submitted 2 witness declaration from me country but AHC/DIBP asked to send form 888 again & witnessed by Australian PR holders or Citizens which I submitted later along with their Passport copy. *
> 
> •	According to the checklist, it says something about the sponsor’s Indian PCC and AFP clearance, do I need to get this done for the partner application stage 1 as well? Or Stage 1 and 2 both – or is this required at all? Also is an Australian employment proof, tax statement etc. required at this stage or the 2nd stage? The reason I ask is because I want to have this ready instead of organizing it at the last moment to avoid any delays
> 
> *Yes as a Sponsor you are required to submit your Tax Assessment, as you 've been living in Australia past 4 years you can provide it easily or ask your Accountant to assist you. There is no concern about the income by DIBP so all good*
> 
> •	I also want to apply for a visa for my mother who is widowed and lives alone, I am also assuming as per the application that I went through – I can apply for her as a dependent family member? Since it gives an option of “mother in law” imgur: the simple image sharer in the dropdown for relationship to the primary applicant who is my spouse.
> •	At the end of the application it says this “Additional applicant charge 18+” or AUD 1545 as per this imgur: the simple image sharer. If I were to have applied for my mother’s visa separately, it would be a visitor subclass 600, but what visa would she be on if she is included along with my partner in this partner visa application?
> As an example: I am aware that if a person applies for a PR and includes his/her spouse, both are granted PR by default.
> 
> *
> Well it's bit unsure to be honest, are you the only child? Is she totally dependent on you financially? Regarding this issue I would probably take some assistance from any MARA agent. *
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## priya786

Becky26 said:


> Hey Priya,
> 
> The visitor visa won't have any effect on the processing of your partner visa UNTIL your application is assigned a case officer. As you must've seen in the main SS, many applicants have been granted their visas on the same day they were allocated a case officer. All those applicants were offshore in India.
> So as soon as you get a case officer or are getting closer to getting on, it is better to pack your bags and get on the flight back to India; if you want your application to be processed quickly and granted a visa not long after the case officer allocation.
> Your visa won't be granted until to depart Australia.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hey thanks all

I had a word with VFS guys they told me due to Christmas and New Year Holidays process is getting delayed.

One more question - when case officer get allocated do I get any notification through email or they directly call you? I am wondering as my India's mobile number is no longer working.

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

priya786 said:


> Hey thanks all
> 
> I had a word with VFS guys they told me due to Christmas and New Year Holidays process is getting delayed.
> 
> One more question - when case officer get allocated do I get any notification through email or they directly call you? I am wondering as my India's mobile number is no longer working.
> 
> Thanks


No use contacting VFS for any updates, they are as lost as the applicants. Call AHC and they will be able to provide you an update.
Usually the case officer calls or emails the applicant when they are assigned to an application. Have you provided them an email address?
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## priya786

Becky26 said:


> No use contacting VFS for any updates, they are as lost as the applicants. Call AHC and they will be able to provide you an update.
> Usually the case officer calls or emails the applicant when they are assigned to an application. Have you provided them an email address?
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


 I have tried several times to contact AHC while I was in India but they didn't pick up calls.
Do anyone has their contact number to which they response?
Yes they have my email address. For Medicals they contacted me through my email address only.

Thanks


----------



## Becky26

priya786 said:


> I have tried several times to contact AHC while I was in India but they didn't pick up calls.
> Do anyone has their contact number to which they response?
> Yes they have my email address. For Medicals they contacted me through my email address only.
> 
> Thanks


The *direct line for AHC New Delhi is 0011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.*

Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. *The wait could be between 30-45 minutes on average so be patient. Be very polite on the phone as the calls maybe recorded.* Once you reach the front of the queue, you'll get through to an operator, you know what to do after that.

If they can't contact you via phone, they will email you. You can also provide your partner's phone number so they can contact him if required.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Steyn said:


> One more thing regarding Visit Visa, i do understand that there is a very slim chance of getting one. However, wanted to know that will i have to be the sponsor if we go for it? I have been living in Australia for almost an year. Does it restrict me not to become a sponsor?


Your partner can apply for the normal visitor visa subclass 600. 

You won't be able to apply for the family sponsored visitor visa which would have been a possible option for you. Where the sponsor has to provide a bond to the immigration before the visa is granted and is refundable when the visa holder abides by all the conditions of their visa and departs Australia before it expires. BUT the sponsor must be residing in Australia for at least 2 years to be able to sponsor someone on the family sponsored visitor visa and as you mentioned, you've been living in Australia for 1.


----------



## priya786

Becky26 said:


> The *direct line for AHC New Delhi is 0011 41 221000 then press 1 and 2 on your phone's screen without listening to any of the recorded message.*
> 
> Once you do that you will be placed in the waiting queue to speak to an operator. *The wait could be between 30-45 minutes on average so be patient. Be very polite on the phone as the calls maybe recorded.* Once you reach the front of the queue, you'll get through to an operator, you know what to do after that.
> 
> If they can't contact you via phone, they will email you. You can also provide your partner's phone number so they can contact him if required.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hey Thanks Becky.

I will try to contact them


----------



## shumacer87

Hi guys Wife got the visa today , case officer was very helpful. took exact 8 months

DOL: 23rd April 2014
Paper Application
VFS Delhi
Migration Agent In Melbourne

wife coming on 31st can't wait to celebrate our first new year together

thank you and goodluck to all , Wishing you all merry christmas and a happy new year

this is Harry signing off


----------



## Sushy

shumacer87 said:


> Hi guys Wife got the visa today , case officer was very helpful. took exact 8 months
> 
> DOL: 23rd April 2014
> Paper Application
> VFS Delhi
> Migration Agent In Melbourne
> 
> wife coming on 31st can't wait to celebrate our first new year together
> 
> thank you and goodluck to all , Wishing you all merry christmas and a happy new year
> 
> this is Harry signing off


*
Big Congratulations... :clap2: :lock1: :clap2:
Have a great life ahead and Happy New Year.... 

Regards,
Sushy *


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*

*Many Many Congratulations shumacer!!!! What perfect timing huh! 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :drum::drum::drum::drum:
Wish you a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia 

Thanks for sharing the good news with us, hope your partner has safe and fun travels.
A very Happy New Year!! 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

So quite here, I can hear the crickets lol 
Any news guys?


----------



## Hr2211

*PCC/ new passport*



Beckqy26 said:


> So quite here, I can hear the crickets lol
> Any news guys?


Hi Becky, 

Finally I got my new passport & PCC . Half relieved. I send it already to my case officer as per his requirements. Hopefully received golden news on 31st. Wish to be true.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

I wish I put my next post as I got golden & most awaited email of my life. Need a reason to celebrate my Happy New Year! With great news! 

Happy New Year to all of you over here who are waiting for visa & also who already got their destination. .:second::second::second::second::eyebrows:

regards, hiral


----------



## Becky26

*Good Luck!!!*



Hr2211 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Finally I got my new passport & PCC . Half relieved. I send it already to my case officer as per his requirements. Hopefully received golden news on 31st. Wish to be true.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> I wish I put my next post as I got golden & most awaited email of my life. Need a reason to celebrate my Happy New Year! With great news!
> 
> Happy New Year to all of you over here who are waiting for visa & also who already got their destination. .:second::second::second::second::eyebrows:
> 
> regards, hiral


Yaay!!! What an exciting news Hiral!  I know how you feel. I felt the same way after sending my new passport copy and PCC to the case officer :cheer2: haha!
Now fingers crossed, the golden email shouldn't take too long  Did you email it to your case officer or send it via post? Make sure you call him/her tomorrow (if you emailed it) to confirm they have received it and also so they know you are eager to get an update. Do it very politely  

Thanks for keeping us posted, I've updated your details in the main SS 
Wishing you all the very best and a very Happy New Year to you too 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Shah81

Shumacer87, Many congrats and good luck


----------



## Shah81

Hi Friends,
We got married in 2007. Had two children by December 2010. Applied for PR (189) of wife and Children in Oct 2012. I was included in application as father and husband but did not request PR due my Government job. My wife and kids got PR in May 2013 and moved to Australia in Sep 2013.
Now I have applied for Partner visa 309 on 26 Dec 14 with my wife as sponsor in Australia. 

Apparently case seems like a simple one. However, I am worried as I always took the financial responsibilities and we do not have any joint account or any joint financial proof. We traveled together but never saved the tickets or boarding cards to reproduce. So can any one please guide me if this may effect Spouse Visa or not?


----------



## _shel

Your wife and children have lived in Australia since 2013, have you visited them since then? 

You were included as non migrating dependent and provided police check and medical for her application?


----------



## Shah81

Thank you _shel for responding.

My wife visited me twice, first in Feb 14 and then in Dec 14. I applied for visit visa in Nov 14 which was refused due lack of incentive to return. As the mail stated that my wife and kids are already PR holder and residing in Australia so the Australian authorities think i may refuse coming back to home country upon expiry of visit visa.

Once my wife lodged application for PR, i was included as Non Migrating Dependent and yes I did provide my Police Check and Medical with family.


----------



## _shel

Then I dont see a problem. You are doing what they want, applying for a residence visa. They are already aware you are a married couple from the various applications made.


----------



## Shah81

As we got Married in 2007, Wife and 2 kids applied for PR in 2012, got PR in 2013.
So what is likelihood that i may get PR instead of TR as a result of Partner Visa because i fulfill condition that we were in relation for more than 3 years with 2 kids prior lodging Wife PR in 2012.


----------



## _shel

You qualify for PR immediately. The only reason you may not get it and get 309 instead is case officer discretion if they are not 100% about the ongoing nature of your relationship given the long seperation. Not a problem though, you can do everything on a 309 as a 100.


----------



## Becky26

*Happy New Year!!!!!!!!*

*HAPPY NEW YEAR 2015 EVERYONE!!!!! 
 :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :tea::tea::tea::tea:
Hope the new year brings hope, love, peace and prosperity to you and all your families and definitely re-unite all the love birds waiting for their visas. Be positive and think positive and good things will come your way 
Hoping for good news soon now that the holiday season is over.
Good Luck and please do keep us updated, thanks for your time eace:eace:

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Shah81

I have heard that medical and PCC should be given when requested by CO as first entry to validate visa is dependent of them. I applied 309 on 26 Dec 14 and submitted PCC on 31 Dec 14. Now my medical appointment is due on 13 Jan 15. Should i give medical or cancel my appointment? any suggestions please....


----------



## Shah81

_shel said:


> You qualify for PR immediately. The only reason you may not get it and get 309 instead is case officer discretion if they are not 100% about the ongoing nature of your relationship given the long seperation. Not a problem though, you can do everything on a 309 as a 100.


I intend getting admission in Masters in Networking in Australia which i heard is expensive on 309 but almost free on 100.

Moreover, I have heard that medical and PCC should be given when requested by CO as first entry to validate visa is dependent of these documents. I applied online 309 on 26 Dec 14 and submitted PCC on 31 Dec 14. Now my medical appointment is due on 13 Jan 15. Should i give medical or cancel my appointment? any suggestions please....


----------



## _shel

Shah81 said:


> I intend getting admission in Masters in Networking in Australia which i heard is expensive on 309 but almost free on 100.
> 
> Moreover, I have heard that medical and PCC should be given when requested by CO as first entry to validate visa is dependent of these documents. I applied online 309 on 26 Dec 14 and submitted PCC on 31 Dec 14. Now my medical appointment is due on 13 Jan 15. Should i give medical or cancel my appointment? any suggestions please....


 Some research courses have no fees but the places are limited and highly competitive. Other than that you are classed as a full fee paying domestic student. Fees payable upfront as loans are only available to citizens. 

Why would you cancel? If you have been asked for and do not do your medical they will make a decision without it ie they will reject your application. 

Your initial entry date is now already set by your PCC date of 31 dec so getting your medical wont make any difference.


----------



## kirandadi

*Dependent Visa lodgement*

Hi,

I have applied dependent visa for my in October 2014. After that I have applied for Visiting visa for my wife which got approved for 1 year with 3 months max stay. Now my question is, should she have to completely fly back to India every 3 months or can she visit Newzealand or any other country and come just back to Australia again? Appreciate your inputs!!

Regards,
kiran


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

New Zealand. Fiji. All good options as far as i am aware


----------



## jasharry

hi..i m new on this forum.

DOL 10 june 14

MEDS submitted on 5th july.

uptil now i hvnt been contacted by any CO.i dont even know whether i hv been assigned one or not.


----------



## dusky

Hello! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sushy

jasharry said:


> hi..i m new on this forum.
> 
> DOL 10 june 14
> 
> MEDS submitted on 5th july.
> 
> uptil now i hvnt been contacted by any CO.i dont even know whether i hv been assigned one or not.


*Hello Jas, welcome to the forum finally.* :welcome:


----------



## Sushy

*Hello everyone, wake up....!!!

Happy New Year 2015 to all of you. :bump2::bump2:
Hmmmm what is going on? Why there is so much silence or is it just me to feel the silence here?

Anyway, one Paper Applicant from March got her visa finally.
DOA 3 march 2014
Visa grant 2 jan 2015

I wish they start with May then June...:juggle: Oh God how long.... lol 
Just that, I am losing my patience now...:boxing:*


----------



## Sushy

*Hello Forum Members, how are things on your end??? 
Please update us on the forum as it helps everyone waiting in queue including me... *

jeet kaur
deepz
april2014
Soniyo o soniyo
Shankey1986
vchandm23
Sarab1
ShilpaHK
Doggester
priya786
tushar3484
Samson1234
ashdi
waaaiting
Hr2211
kiran01


----------



## shankey1986

Sushy said:


> Hello Forum Members, how are things on your end???
> Please update us on the forum as it helps everyone waiting in queue including me...
> 
> jeet kaur
> deepz
> april2014
> Soniyo o soniyo
> Shankey1986
> vchandm23
> Sarab1
> ShilpaHK
> Doggester
> priya786
> tushar3484
> Samson1234
> ashdi
> waaaiting
> Hr2211
> kiran01


No correspondence from my end..... Desperately waiting as our first anniversary is approaching at the end of this month.


----------



## Hr2211

Hi 

I have quick question, does AHC approved visas on Saturday !! as far as i think they dont. 

But still have question!!

Becky, Yes I called them to get confirmation that they recieved my email or not!! they do confirm that they do received.

I hope next week is good luck for me..

Thanks for all your help.. Wish to post soon here with good news.

Regards,
Hiral


----------



## Doggester

No update from my side.

Keeping my "optimistic " eyes on coming week. Fingers crossed

Happy new year and good luck

Douggy
20/03/2014 online


----------



## jeet kaur

Sushy said:


> *Hello Forum Members, how are things on your end???
> Please update us on the forum as it helps everyone waiting in queue including me... *
> 
> jeet kaur
> deepz
> april2014
> Soniyo o soniyo
> Shankey1986
> vchandm23
> Sarab1
> ShilpaHK
> Doggester
> priya786
> tushar3484
> Samson1234
> ashdi
> waaaiting
> Hr2211
> kiran01


nothing yet dont know CO allocated or not


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



jasharry said:


> hi..i m new on this forum.
> 
> DOL 10 june 14
> 
> MEDS submitted on 5th july.
> 
> uptil now i hvnt been contacted by any CO.i dont even know whether i hv been assigned one or not.


Hey jasharry,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*As per the current trends AHC New Delhi is taking between 36-40 weeks since DOL to allocate case officers to applications. Currently AHC is processing applications submitted in March and April so you will have to wait for a bit longer to get a case officer assigend to your application. 

When one gets assigned, you'll either get an email notifying you of the above and/or a phone call from your case officer for a brief introduction/interview. Nothing to worry about, many applicants have been receiving phone calls from their case officers these days before their visa is approved.
Once the case officer is allocated (if there are no complications) processing happens fairly quickly. You can see the trends in the SS. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Hr2211 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have quick question, does AHC approved visas on Saturday !! as far as i think they dont.
> 
> But still have question!!
> 
> Becky, Yes I called them to get confirmation that they recieved my email or not!! they do confirm that they do received.
> 
> I hope next week is good luck for me..
> 
> Thanks for all your help.. Wish to post soon here with good news.
> 
> Regards,
> Hiral


Hey Hiral,

Thanks for the update. Good to hear that your email has been received by your case officer. Fingers crossed, you should be getting the good news very shortly.
Keep an eye on your phone and your inbox. May the coming week be full of visa grants.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*New Sheet Added to the Existing SpreadSheet*

Hey All,

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Just wanted to let you guys know that I (with the assistance of another member) have added a new sheet to the current collection of sheets titled "Summary Graphs 2015 Onwards" which will have the new data for the year 2015. I had to make a new one because the previous graphs were becoming too long as they have the data from 2013 and 2014. 

I have not included the date of queue graphs because AHC doesn't seem to send the applications to the final queue and doesn't inform the applicants of the same, as they were done back in the days. So I've tried to make things easier to understand and less complicated the new sheet only includes "No of Grants in a Month" table and graph and "Total Applications- granted, pending, active and inactive" table and graph.
Hope this helps. Good Luck to all for January 2015.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ashusyd

*partner visa and Visitor visa*

Hi ,

we have applied partner visa 309/100 on 7/4/14 ( online). My wife still waiting for her visa . I have called AHC , delhi and they said mostly we will allocate case officer after 9 months from the lodgement which will be due by 6/1/15. they also said once you get case office then it could take another 3 months to finalise. Finger cross.

I also would like to invite / sponsor my Parents for 3 months so they can come together with my wife. Do I need to wait while partner visa being finalise OR can I submit visitor visa now ? 

Thanks in advance 

Regards
Lalit


----------



## Becky26

ashusyd said:


> Hi ,
> 
> we have applied partner visa 309/100 on 7/4/14 ( online). My wife still waiting for her visa . I have AHC and they said mostly we will allocate case officer after 9 months from the lodgement which will be due by 61/15. they also said once you get case office than it could take another 3 months to finalise. Finger cross.
> 
> I also would like to invite / sponsor my Parents for 3 months so they can come together with my wife. Do I need to wait while partner visa being finalise OR can I submit visitor visa now ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> Lalit


Hey Lalit,

Seeing the trends in the SS we maintain, AHC has started processing and approving applications lodged in April 2014 so it won't be a good idea travelling to Australia now. Many applicants received their visas not long after their applications were allocated a case officer. Things have changed and the visa doesn't take long to get approved once a case officer is allocated to the application if your case doesn't have any complications. Have a look at the main SS, below is the link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

So if your partner travels to Australia now, when she might be getting a case officer assigned to her application, that could delay things. After already waiting for so long, I'm sure you won't want any more delays. It is strongly advised to stay offshore when you reach the 8-9 month since DOL mark.
Can you please fill out the SS Update Form so I can add your application details to the main SS. Below is the link to the form:-
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Shah81

hey friends,
please guide me on following:
1. Does this matter whether Sponsor for a spouse visa 309/100 is in australia or in home country during processing?
2. Any positive effect of sponsor being in australia while spouse visa 309/100 is in process?


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hi everyone

Can anyone please confirm me the documents required for applying extension of stay?


----------



## agathi

Welcome to the first working week of the New Year and new hope. I honestly hope those March online applicants 
Shankey1986
vchandm23
ShilpaHK
Doggester
tushar3484

And by the way kiran01 is there any update on yours looks like you’re the only one from feb left out


----------



## girlaussie

No it won't have any effect at all.

Girl Aussie 



Shah81 said:


> hey friends,
> please guide me on following:
> 1. Does this matter whether Sponsor for a spouse visa 309/100 is in australia or in home country during processing?
> 2. Any positive effect of sponsor being in australia while spouse visa 309/100 is in process?


----------



## girlaussie

which visa extension you talking about??

Girl Aussie 



Arvi_krish said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can anyone please confirm me the documents required for applying extension of stay?


----------



## Arvi_krish

girlaussie said:


> which visa extension you talking about??
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi,

Sorry. I was referring to the extension of tourist visa


----------



## girlaussie

If your current visa has 8503 - No Further Stay condition then you can't extend it anyway. In general, tourist visa are for maximum 3 months stay even if they are valid for 1 year.

Girl Aussie



Arvi_krish said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry. I was referring to the extension of tourist visa


----------



## kiran01

agathi said:


> Welcome to the first working week of the New Year and new hope. I honestly hope those March online applicants
> Shankey1986
> vchandm23
> ShilpaHK
> Doggester
> tushar3484
> 
> And by the way kiran01 is there any update on yours looks like you’re the only one from feb left out




Hi, Ive called ahc 3-4 times. My partner and agent have also called. We get the same reply everytime about the standard processing time being 12months and that the case officer has heaps of cases still pending that have been lodged before us. I asked to speak with the case officer.. she also said the same thing and told us our case was complicated because I was previously in australia on a student visa and have to go through extra immigration checks.


----------



## Arvi_krish

girlaussie said:


> If your current visa has 8503 - No Further Stay condition then you can't extend it anyway. In general, tourist visa are for maximum 3 months stay even if they are valid for 1 year.
> 
> Girl Aussie


I do not have 8503 condition on my visitor visa. I have applied for extension but could not attach documents as it says file size exceeded. Any idea how to reduce file size

Thanks
Arvi_krish


----------



## ashusyd

Hi Becky,

Thank you for your reply.
Last time I have fill out SS form . 
Last time in my email I mention that I would like to apply visitor visa for my parents while my spouse's partner visa being processed. Does it make any problem or delay partner visa if I apply visitor visa for my parents now?

Thanks


----------



## Hr2211

Hi all, 

I just call to get an update from case officer. Operator told me that my CO No12. Assessment officer is reviewing file than case officer will contact me. Can advise how much time it takes after providing docs?? 

Thanks in advance! !

Regards, 
Hiral


----------



## Becky26

ashusyd said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> Last time I have fill out SS form .
> Last time in my email I mention that I would like to apply visitor visa for my parents while my spouse's partner visa being processed. Does it make any problem or delay partner visa if I apply visitor visa for my parents now?
> 
> Thanks


Hey Lalit,

Thanks for completing the update form, I have added your application details to the main SS. You can view them by clicking on the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

The visitor visa application for your parents shouldn't have any effect on your partner visa application as long as your partner isn't the one who has applied for the visitor visa and stays offshore.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> I do not have 8503 condition on my visitor visa. I have applied for extension but could not attach documents as it says file size exceeded. Any idea how to reduce file size
> 
> Thanks
> Arvi_krish


Didn't you have issues at the airport with immigration authorities when your partner was re-entering Australia last time on her visitor visa?


----------



## Becky26

Hr2211 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just call to get an update from case officer. Operator told me that my CO No12. Assessment officer is reviewing file than case officer will contact me. Can advise how much time it takes after providing docs??
> 
> Thanks in advance! !
> 
> Regards,
> Hiral


Thanks for the update Hiral  Good Luck and wish you get your visa soon.
I have updated your details in the main SS.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sharmi82

Hi Becky,

I need some help from you other members in the forum. My husband applied for PR from India and got it in 2013. When he got PR we were not married and I wasn't not part of the PR application. We got married in March 2014. he left for Sydney in July 2014 and after getting a job in Sept we applied for my partner PR in october 2014. I understand from the forum that we need wait for some time to get our PR.

However I have a question. Does my husband also need to submit PCC proof along with me? He stayed in US for 3 years.. in that case does he need to obtained pcc check from US and as well as pcc check from Australia. 

He obtained FBI pcc check while applying for his own PR. Will that be sufficient or it needs to be a new one. Now a days FBI Pcc takes more than 3 months .. so if he needs to obtain that , we make make use of our waiting time to get the PCC from FBI. 

Please suggests..

Regards,
Sharmistha


----------



## Arvi_krish

Becky26 said:


> Didn't you have issues at the airport with immigration authorities when your partner was re-entering Australia last time on her visitor visa?


Yes Becky 

You are right. I have just applied for the extension and waiting for the results

Arvi_krish


----------



## girlaussie

Only Applicant has to provide PCC not the Sponsor so in this case your husband doesn't need to submit US PCC.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



sharmi82 said:


> However I have a question. Does my husband also need to submit PCC proof along with me? He stayed in US for 3 years.. in that case does he need to obtained pcc check from US and as well as pcc check from Australia.
> 
> Please suggests..
> 
> Regards,
> Sharmistha


----------



## sharmi82

girlaussie said:


> Only Applicant has to provide PCC not the Sponsor so in this case your husband doesn't need to submit US PCC.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you for clarifying it ..


----------



## girlaussie

No problem, good luck!

Girl Aussie



sharmi82 said:


> Thank you for clarifying it ..


----------



## Doggester

kiran01 said:


> agathi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the first working week of the New Year and new hope. I honestly hope those March online applicants
> Shankey1986
> vchandm23
> ShilpaHK
> Doggester
> tushar3484
> 
> And by the way kiran01 is there any update on yours looks like you’re the only one from feb left out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Ive called ahc 3-4 times. My partner and agent have also called. We get the same reply everytime about the standard processing time being 12months and that the case officer has heaps of cases still pending that have been lodged before us. I asked to speak with the case officer.. she also said the same thing and told us our case was complicated because I was previously in australia on a student visa and have to go through extra immigration checks.
Click to expand...

Hey Kiran,
Do not know what to say as. I am sailing in the boat like you (. 
Did the case officer mention anything that you will surely get visa in 12 months ( AhC's so called standard processing time) despite being an complicated case??? I really hope you get it as soon as possible. Good luck and wishes

Douggy 
20/03/2014 online


----------



## agathi

I hope both of you get visa pretty quickly


----------



## kiran01

Doggester said:


> Hey Kiran,
> Do not know what to say as. I am sailing in the boat like you (.
> Did the case officer mention anything that you will surely get visa in 12 months ( AhC's so called standard processing time) despite being an complicated case??? I really hope you get it as soon as possible. Good luck and wishes
> 
> Douggy
> 20/03/2014 online



Hi douggy, 
No she didnt mention that i will surely get it.. I dont believe anything AHC or case officers say. They told me our case was complicated and gave me reasons for complications and then when our agent called he was told by the case officer that she doesnt know anything about case yet because she hasnt even looked at the file because of a backlog. So im abit confused if she says she hasnt looked at the file than how can she tell me its complicated


----------



## Doggester

agathi said:


> I hope both of you get visa pretty quickly


Hey Thanks Agathi )
Pretty tensed situation we are in right now. But still keeping hopes high )
Good luck to you too

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

kiran01 said:


> Doggester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kiran,
> Do not know what to say as. I am sailing in the boat like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (.
> Did the case officer mention anything that you will surely get visa in 12 months ( AhC's so called standard processing time) despite being an complicated case??? I really hope you get it as soon as possible. Good luck and wishes
> 
> Douggy
> 20/03/2014 online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi douggy,
> No she didnt mention that i will surely get it.. I dont believe anything AHC or case officers say. They told me our case was complicated and gave me reasons for complications and then when our agent called he was told by the case officer that she doesnt know anything about case yet because she hasnt even looked at the file because of a backlog. So im abit confused if she says she hasnt looked at the file than how can she tell me its complicated
Click to expand...

Ok, these different answers from AHC are what frustrates us most. Do not loose hope, stay optimistic and hopefully they will take no longer than 12 months to decide our cases. We are genuine cases,so rejection is out of question.
I will also be calling them this week. Lets see what they will say

Good luck to all

Douggy


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Hi Douggy and Kiran01 ...

we were in the same situation. MA wasn't being active. Our CO was assigned but went on paternity leave. Please call Dept. Please be nice but ask for a Supervisor and tell them you appreciate their processing times and all but that you want to know about YOUR case, not standard answers. If you ask you will get a real update. This is too much runaround by staff. Be nice but firm. YOU deserve the result so try and get it ... but be respectful to all and you will get a result sooner.

Best wishes from us


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Dear All In Australia ...

Please. What do we do now. I need to get an ID for my partner - Indian High commission? Or Centrelink? what are the basics we should be doing for every day life. we have a small list but want advice. cheers


----------



## Doggester

Hey thanks Sonakshi) must be enjoying with your partner) good luck for future endeavors and have fun. Cheers

We did call AHC today and yes my partner was very polite and friendly with operator. Well, we were told that file is being assessed and not sitting idle. She went on to explain the whole process and very nice to talk with.

Douggy


----------



## siddharth2907

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Dear All In Australia ...
> 
> Please. What do we do now. I need to get an ID for my partner - Indian High commission? Or Centrelink? what are the basics we should be doing for every day life. we have a small list but want advice. cheers


Hi Sonakshi

I did the following things for my wife when she arrived here on a visitor visa. (We are in NSW. I wasnt sure whereabouts you are so It may not hold true for you but nevertheless ) 

Now that she is coming for good, I will get her on medicare too.

1) Added my wife as a operator on my bank account. by doing that she can receive statements and bank debit card.
2) Got her name onto the rental agreement where we were staying.
3) with statements, bank account keycard and passport, applied for a NSW Photocard. This can be used as an identity proof and you do not have to carry a passport everywhere.
4) Once that was done, I got a NSW drivers license (Learners ofcourse) and it replaced as a proof of identity and date of birth.

Hope that helps. 

Thanks
Siddharth


----------



## girlaussie

Would you mind explaining what ID you talking about? If you are after Photo Id then you should visit your local RTA & you will have this ID till you get Drivers Licence.

If you throw your small list here then someone may be able to advice you.

Girl Aussie



Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Dear All In Australia ...
> 
> Please. What do we do now. I need to get an ID for my partner - Indian High commission? Or Centrelink? what are the basics we should be doing for every day life. we have a small list but want advice. cheers


----------



## agathi

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Hi Douggy and Kiran01 ...
> 
> we were in the same situation. MA wasn't being active. Our CO was assigned but went on paternity leave. Please call Dept. Please be nice but ask for a Supervisor and tell them you appreciate their processing times and all but that you want to know about YOUR case, not standard answers. If you ask you will get a real update. This is too much runaround by staff. Be nice but firm. YOU deserve the result so try and get it ... but be respectful to all and you will get a result sooner.
> 
> Best wishes from us


Sonakshi I hope you got some valid things to do from other plus that also get your partner enrolled in medicare and get the card. and as others mentioned name on lease and joint bank card and stuff like that as well and I believe driving license if possible is also an important step. It will solve most of the head aches like applying new bank card or getting new connection and many more stuff like that and even your casino entry:lock1:


----------



## _shel

agathi said:


> Sonakshi I hope you got some valid things to do from other plus that also get your partner enrolled in medicare and get the card. and as others mentioned name on lease and joint bank card and stuff like that as well and I believe driving license if possible is also an important step. It will solve most of the head aches like applying new bank card or getting new connection and many more stuff like that and even your casino entry:lock1:


 Partner on a fiancee visa is not entitled to medicare.


----------



## agathi

_shel said:


> Partner on a fiancee visa is not entitled to medicare.



Thanks shell I dindt know that


----------



## esha001

They are entitled to interim medicare wich is blue in colour instead of green.


----------



## _shel

esha001 said:


> They are entitled to interim medicare wich is blue in colour instead of green.


 No they are not. Once they marry and apply for a spouse visa they are entitled to an intrem card, not before


----------



## esha001

Medicare is only valid in australia so u have to be onshore to get enrolled.


----------



## _shel

esha001 said:


> Medicare is only valid in australia so u have to be onshore to get enrolled.


 What on earth are you talking about? Is that not the discussion going on, someones parter moving to Australia on a fiancee visa!


----------



## jaskirat.bijan

*Partner Visa and Visitor Visa*

Hi Guys, 

Hope you are doing well. 

I am new member to this forum and will like to seek assistance in relation to partner visa application for my wife. 

I have made a partner visa application for my wife through online immi account on 6th July, 2014. I need to enquire does the application fall under the scope of Australian High Commission, New Delhi or DIBP Global Processing Centre. 

Secondly, my wife applied for visitor visa to come over to australia on 23 December, 2014 for a period of 6 months, however she has only been offered a visa until 6th march, 2015 on the grounds that partner visa application takes 9 to 12 months to process and they can't offer any longer than 2 months, which is equivalent to total 8 months due for partner visa application as Immigration requires applicant to be offshore when case office is allocated and application is processed. The case officer I have spoken to mentioned its a local policy followed by AHC, New Delhi. 
Our situation now is that I have booked her ticket for travel on 20th February, 2015 to arrive in Australia, though it only offer her 12 days to stay. 

My question is 
1. Given that current visitor visa issued has not been applied with "8503 No Further Stay" condition, will we be able to apply for extension and what is the probability of it getting approved?

2. Does she require to have a return ticket when she travels to Australia to prove her return within visa period issued until 6th March, 2015.

I am very disappointed by the justifications provided to me by the case officer as it seems to me they have put me in such a situation that I have to make an extension application and pay them for second application. Its seems to me its a rip off.

Please share if someone had a similar experience and can offer any guidance.

Grately appreciate your valuable feedback.

Kind Regards, 
Jaskirat Bijan


----------



## waaaiting

*I need some hope*

I have been waiting for last 11 months for the PMV. No communication whatsoever from Immigration. Repeated calls just one answer- visa is in process, at least 12 months time. They tell us - don't compare your waiting times with other applications. Its very hard to keep the spirits up. This wait is very painful, heartbreaking and outrageous. I don't know what to do. My spouse in India is even worse. We are practically calling them every day in the hope to be able to speak to our case officer who was appointed on 22nd November.
They tell us that some background checks are going on. Does anyone know what these checks are? What does it involve? Has anyone else had this experience and gone through? What about speaking to the immigration guys here in Australia? 
We need some home and it does not seem to be coming from any side. 
W


----------



## Doggester

waaaiting said:


> I have been waiting for last 11 months for the PMV. No communication whatsoever from Immigration. Repeated calls just one answer- visa is in process, at least 12 months time. They tell us - don't compare your waiting times with other applications. Its very hard to keep the spirits up. This wait is very painful, heartbreaking and outrageous. I don't know what to do. My spouse in India is even worse. We are practically calling them every day in the hope to be able to speak to our case officer who was appointed on 22nd November.
> They tell us that some background checks are going on. Does anyone know what these checks are? What does it involve? Has anyone else had this experience and gone through? What about speaking to the immigration guys here in Australia?
> We need some home and it does not seem to be coming from any side.
> W


Hey waaaiting, 
Apparently you, me and Kiran are the ones going through the hardest time ever owing to our complicated cases. 
Stay strong, atleast we know we will have visa one day as we are genuine cases. Lets not let AHC destroy our hopes. To be honest I have not even gone back to Australia post visa application. I will go back only with my partner, can't be apart.

I hope my long stay in India will not affect my PR?? _shel you reckon so???

I have full faith in almighty







)

Good Luck to us

Douggy


----------



## _shel

Doggester said:


> Hey waaaiting,
> Apparently you, me and Kiran are the ones going through the hardest time ever owing to our complicated cases.
> Stay strong, atleast we know we will have visa one day as we are genuine cases. Lets not let AHC destroy our hopes. To be honest I have not even gone back to Australia post visa application. I will go back only with my partner, can't be apart.
> 
> I hope my long stay in India will not affect my PR?? _shel you reckon so???
> 
> I have full faith in almighty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Good Luck to us
> 
> Douggy


 Not at all unless your visa is about to expire?


----------



## Doggester

_shel said:


> Doggester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey waaaiting,
> Apparently you, me and Kiran are the ones going through the hardest time ever owing to our complicated cases.
> Stay strong, atleast we know we will have visa one day as we are genuine cases. Lets not let AHC destroy our hopes. To be honest I have not even gone back to Australia post visa application. I will go back only with my partner, can't be apart.
> 
> I hope my long stay in India will not affect my PR?? _shel you reckon so???
> 
> I have full faith in almighty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Good Luck to us
> 
> Douggy
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all unless your visa is about to expire?
Click to expand...

Thankyou _shel for the reply. That's relaxing to know. Now i can happily be with my partner till visa grant )
I got my PR in 2013 so its not expiring that soon 

Douggy


----------



## agathi

jaskirat.bijan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> I am new member to this forum and will like to seek assistance in relation to partner visa application for my wife.
> 
> I have made a partner visa application for my wife through online immi account on 6th July, 2014. I need to enquire does the application fall under the scope of Australian High Commission, New Delhi or DIBP Global Processing Centre.
> 
> Secondly, my wife applied for visitor visa to come over to australia on 23 December, 2014 for a period of 6 months, however she has only been offered a visa until 6th march, 2015 on the grounds that partner visa application takes 9 to 12 months to process and they can't offer any longer than 2 months, which is equivalent to total 8 months due for partner visa application as Immigration requires applicant to be offshore when case office is allocated and application is processed. The case officer I have spoken to mentioned its a local policy followed by AHC, New Delhi.
> Our situation now is that I have booked her ticket for travel on 20th February, 2015 to arrive in Australia, though it only offer her 12 days to stay.
> 
> My question is
> 1. Given that current visitor visa issued has not been applied with "8503 No Further Stay" condition, will we be able to apply for extension and what is the probability of it getting approved?
> 
> 2. Does she require to have a return ticket when she travels to Australia to prove her return within visa period issued until 6th March, 2015.
> 
> I am very disappointed by the justifications provided to me by the case officer as it seems to me they have put me in such a situation that I have to make an extension application and pay them for second application. Its seems to me its a rip off.
> 
> Please share if someone had a similar experience and can offer any guidance.
> 
> Grately appreciate your valuable feedback.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Jaskirat Bijan


Hi jaskirat ,

I dont knoo answer to your other question but i can answer your second question
no you dont need a return ticket. i have enetred australia with my visa too expire in two days. I had literally two days of visa with no return ticket there was no issue


----------



## agathi

waaaiting said:


> I have been waiting for last 11 months for the PMV. No communication whatsoever from Immigration. Repeated calls just one answer- visa is in process, at least 12 months time. They tell us - don't compare your waiting times with other applications. Its very hard to keep the spirits up. This wait is very painful, heartbreaking and outrageous. I don't know what to do. My spouse in India is even worse. We are practically calling them every day in the hope to be able to speak to our case officer who was appointed on 22nd November.
> They tell us that some background checks are going on. Does anyone know what these checks are? What does it involve? Has anyone else had this experience and gone through? What about speaking to the immigration guys here in Australia?
> We need some home and it does not seem to be coming from any side.
> W


i think the only check they are doing is keep us separate as long as possible and see how our relationship holds if it survive beyond the torture they must agree it is a genuine relation that's the only solution i can come up with for the longest inhumane delays


----------



## mrbhavani

Hi All, 

My wife has applied for Partner visa on 29th September 2014. She is in Sydney now on Visitor visa which is only for 3 months. Whether anyone has idea that how many days it would take to grant the Partner Visa. Also, can I sponsor visitor visa for my wife again after the completion of the 3 months duration of current visitor visa. 

Please reply.

Thanks.


----------



## agathi

mrbhavani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife has applied for Partner visa on 29th September 2014. She is in Sydney now on Visitor visa which is only for 3 months. Whether anyone has idea that how many days it would take to grant the Partner Visa. Also, can I sponsor visitor visa for my wife again after the completion of the 3 months duration of current visitor visa.
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> Thanks.


you applied online or paper


----------



## mrbhavani

agathi said:


> you applied online or paper


Hi Agathi, 

My wife has applied from India, sent through VFS

Thanks.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

agathi, any news for you??? I have messaged waaiting with some advice.


----------



## jaskirat.bijan

agathi said:


> Hi jaskirat ,
> 
> I dont knoo answer to your other question but i can answer your second question
> no you dont need a return ticket. i have enetred australia with my visa too expire in two days. I had literally two days of visa with no return ticket there was no issue


Hi Agathi,

Much appreciated for your valuable feedback. 

Can you advise me then did you apply for extension of visitor visa?

If so did you face any problems extending it?

Kind Regards
Jaskirat


----------



## agathi

jaskirat.bijan said:


> Hi Agathi,
> 
> Much appreciated for your valuable feedback.
> 
> Can you advise me then did you apply for extension of visitor visa?
> 
> If so did you face any problems extending it?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Jaskirat


I just went back and applied dont think u can extend from australia i went back and applied


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

jaskirat.bijan said:


> Hi Agathi,
> 
> Much appreciated for your valuable feedback.
> 
> Can you advise me then did you apply for extension of visitor visa?
> 
> If so did you face any problems extending it?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Jaskirat



I cant advise on coming to Australia BUT in reverse, I was not permitted to leave Australia (the airline would uplift me) when they thought my Indian visa would expire while I was in India on a visit ... then they realised I had a new visa further in my passport. SO, I wouldn't risk it myself. From my experience in travel industry, it is not permitted, to enter with an expiring visa, on a one way ticket.


----------



## DOL21042014

Any more visas??? M so worried... !!!


----------



## jaskirat.bijan

agathi said:


> I just went back and applied dont think u can extend from australia i went back and applied


I have confirmed with immi.gov.au that you can apply for extension online for visitor visa when applicant is in australia but it will be a completely new applcaition and you will be required to provide evidence why do you wish to extend.
]



Sonakshi Kumar said:


> I cant advise on coming to Australia BUT in reverse, I was not permitted to leave Australia (the airline would uplift me) when they thought my Indian visa would expire while I was in India on a visit ... then they realised I had a new visa further in my passport. SO, I wouldn't risk it myself. From my experience in travel industry, it is not permitted, to enter with an expiring visa, on a one way ticket.


Hi Sonakshi, 

I appreciate your valuable feedback. 

I completely agree with your justification, which is a major concern for me. I am confused is it worth travelling on a tourist visa which is only for 12 days.

secondly, I am also concerned, if she don't travel now and apply for a new visitor visa after 6th March, how likely is it that she will get a visa approved. 


Kind regards, 
Jaskirat


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hi All

Got my extension for 3 months till May 2015. I am very happy. Got it approved on just 2 days. Got the extension mail early today.Thankyou All.

Arvi_krish


----------



## jaskirat.bijan

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi All
> 
> Got my extension for 3 months till May 2015. I am very happy. Got it approved on just 2 days. Got the extension mail early today.Thankyou All.
> 
> Arvi_krish


Hi Arvi krish,


Congrats to you.

If you dont mind me asking you. How long was your previous visitor visa for and how long it took for processing of extension visa?

To add, if you can please advise what reasons have you mentioned for extension of your visitor visa?

Thanks for your assistance.

Kind regards,
Jaskirat Bijan


----------



## siddharth2907

mrbhavani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife has applied for Partner visa on 29th September 2014. She is in Sydney now on Visitor visa which is only for 3 months. Whether anyone has idea that how many days it would take to grant the Partner Visa. Also, can I sponsor visitor visa for my wife again after the completion of the 3 months duration of current visitor visa.
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Mrbhavani

As far as your spouse visa question is concerned, It will take easy 38 weeks before the Case officer is allotted. If you have submitted all documents in full then your grant would be within 10 months of application. 

For your visitor visa query, can you check a couple of things on your visitor visa grant letter 
1) whether the maximum stay is 3 months or the visa was only granted for 3 months?
2) Whether it is a multiple entry or single entry visa?

In normal circumstances, AHC - New Delhi will grant multiple entry visitor visa (but only after you have applied spouse visa) for 12 months of which the maximum you can stay is 3 months. If this is the case with you, you can stay for 3 months then can probably spend a weekend at fiji/newzealand or nearby and return back without going to renew it.


If not then tough luck. You will have to apply for a visitor visa.

Thanks

Siddharth.


----------



## Revenant

_shel said:


> What on earth are you talking about? Is that not the discussion going on, someones parter moving to Australia on a fiancee visa!


 that's correct! You cannot avail Medicare on a fiancée visa. You can only do so on a Spouse Visa.


----------



## waaaiting

Update
After calling many times, a response today. The phone handler spoke to the case officer no 15. He said that he is working on my visa and will contact by some means next week. I am not sure how to interpret this. These guys can say anything and are very untrustworthy. Has anyone else had such an experience? Did they call back or was it just a fluke? 
I have no ideas.
W

Camel's back is bending to the brink. 
W


----------



## sharmi82

The New year has been really quiet from AHC .. not many news of grant from AHC. Hope things would change soon.


----------



## Doggester

That sounds positive Waaaiting ) 
You are right though that one can't really go by thier words but do we have any choice??? 
You have hope now. Good luck 

Douggy

Tushar3484 and ShilpaHK; any update from you????
A reply would be highly appreciated)

Douggy


----------



## KitKaat

Anyone here applied for 309 subclass visa through Australian embassy in Cairo ? 
I am over 15 months now and still waiting


----------



## Arvi_krish

jaskirat.bijan said:


> Hi Arvi krish,
> 
> Congrats to you.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking you. How long was your previous visitor visa for and how long it took for processing of extension visa?
> 
> To add, if you can please advise what reasons have you mentioned for extension of your visitor visa?
> 
> Thanks for your assistance.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Jaskirat Bijan


Hi,

Happy to help
I applied for tourist visa in July and travelled to Australia in August. However I was granted 1 year visa with maximum 3 months stay. So had to exit the country before November. Went to Thailand in October.while returning I was warned that I should not use this visa for extending and spending time with spouse. Then applied for extension on 04 Jan and attached all documents on 05 Jan. I gave the reason"Spend time with my spouse in Australia as my spouse visa is in process". We provided all the documents asked online. Got the grant on 08 jan. 
It was a simple process though!!

Arvi_krish


----------



## agathi

One full week not one single grant oh may be they must be in newyear hangover


----------



## waaaiting

Thanks Douggy, will let you know of any updates. Any information on your visa?
W


----------



## Doggester

Waaaiting,
No, i have called them few times but get same standard reply. In fact, no case officer allocation yet 

Douggy 
20 march online


----------



## Sushy

*Really pathetic speed  as far as visa grant is concerned :hurt: anyway someone I know got her visa...

Her DOL - 23/3/2014.
Visa granted - 9/1/2015*


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Yes Becky
> 
> You are right. I have just applied for the extension and waiting for the results
> 
> Arvi_krish


Sorry about the late reply. Good Luck Arvi_krish. Please do let us know how you go.


----------



## Becky26

sharmi82 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I need some help from you other members in the forum. My husband applied for PR from India and got it in 2013. When he got PR we were not married and I wasn't not part of the PR application. We got married in March 2014. he left for Sydney in July 2014 and after getting a job in Sept we applied for my partner PR in october 2014. I understand from the forum that we need wait for some time to get our PR.
> 
> However I have a question. Does my husband also need to submit PCC proof along with me? He stayed in US for 3 years.. in that case does he need to obtained pcc check from US and as well as pcc check from Australia.
> 
> He obtained FBI pcc check while applying for his own PR. Will that be sufficient or it needs to be a new one. Now a days FBI Pcc takes more than 3 months .. so if he needs to obtain that , we make make use of our waiting time to get the PCC from FBI.
> 
> Please suggests..
> 
> Regards,
> Sharmistha


Sorry about the late reply. Your partner doesn't need to get a PCC from US. The sponsor only needs to provide a Australian Federal Police Check if there is a minor included in the partner visa application.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Dear All In Australia ...
> 
> Please. What do we do now. I need to get an ID for my partner - Indian High commission? Or Centrelink? what are the basics we should be doing for every day life. we have a small list but want advice. cheers


Hey Sonakshi,

Hope you're having a great time with your partner  I know I'm a bit late to reply to your post, but will suggest anyways 
Since your partner isn't eligible to apply for Medicare just yet, he can apply for a Proof of Age Card/18+ Card from the Department of Road and Transport of your state. That's what I got when I first arrived in Australia in 2008. That card will have your partner's full name, DOB, his photo and his signature on it. He shouldn't have any issues getting it, its a very simple process.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Thread*



jaskirat.bijan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> I am new member to this forum and will like to seek assistance in relation to partner visa application for my wife.
> 
> I have made a partner visa application for my wife through online immi account on 6th July, 2014. I need to enquire does the application fall under the scope of Australian High Commission, New Delhi or DIBP Global Processing Centre.
> 
> Secondly, my wife applied for visitor visa to come over to australia on 23 December, 2014 for a period of 6 months, however she has only been offered a visa until 6th march, 2015 on the grounds that partner visa application takes 9 to 12 months to process and they can't offer any longer than 2 months, which is equivalent to total 8 months due for partner visa application as Immigration requires applicant to be offshore when case office is allocated and application is processed. The case officer I have spoken to mentioned its a local policy followed by AHC, New Delhi.
> Our situation now is that I have booked her ticket for travel on 20th February, 2015 to arrive in Australia, though it only offer her 12 days to stay.
> 
> My question is
> 1. Given that current visitor visa issued has not been applied with "8503 No Further Stay" condition, will we be able to apply for extension and what is the probability of it getting approved?
> 
> 2. Does she require to have a return ticket when she travels to Australia to prove her return within visa period issued until 6th March, 2015.
> 
> I am very disappointed by the justifications provided to me by the case officer as it seems to me they have put me in such a situation that I have to make an extension application and pay them for second application. Its seems to me its a rip off.
> 
> Please share if someone had a similar experience and can offer any guidance.
> 
> Grately appreciate your valuable feedback.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Jaskirat Bijan


Hey Jaskirat,

Welcome to the thread 
Thanks for filling out the SS Update Form. I have added your application details to the main SS and you can now view them by clicking on the following mentioned link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

I might be a little late to respond to your queries.
1. If your partner doesn't have a no further stay condition, you can surely apply for an extension. Whether or not that request for extension is approved depends solely on your case and the decision maker.

2. It is advised to have a return ticket dates of which can be altered in case you are granted an extension. If your partner arrives on a one way ticket on a visitor visa, Immigration authorities at the airport might question her that why she is travelling on a one way ticket, but that's just my opinion 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Arodace

*Pcc*

Hi Everyone,

I've been meaning to register and take part in the discussions that are going on regarding the Partner Visas here. I've found this forum to be quite useful. 

To introduce myself, my name is Azzam and my partner is in India and just finished her studies. We applied for her Visa back on 31/03/2014. We've done the health check already as well. This was an online application. 

Since it appears that the online applications are somewhat slower to be approved b the AHC at this stage, do you advise that my partner should get the PCC done right now or should we wait until there is a prompt from our yet to be contacted case officer?

I understand there is a high degree of patience that is required during this whole process, as can be demonstrated by the participants within this forum. And naturally, I desire to finally be with her. 

Also, when I log into ImmiAccount, I can see that my Sponsorship status is still Submitted, whereas my partern's status is In Progress. Does anyone know what those statuses actually indicate?


----------



## geethamca12

*Tracking Application*

Hi All,

Have a Great and Successful 2015.Nice to meet you all in this forum. I have applied partner visa for my wife subclasses 309 and 100 on june2014, through online Immi account.I have attached almost all the docs.Waiting for CO to assign.Can anyone please help me to track my visa application status in there side.

Thanks in Advance
Vinu


----------



## Arvi_krish

Becky26 said:


> Sorry about the late reply. Good Luck Arvi_krish. Please do let us know how you go.


Hi Becky,

Got my extension for 3 months on 08 Jan

Arvi_krish


----------



## waaaiting

Update. 
Random phone call from the case Officer. Completely unexpected. Was a very pleasant surprise. Spoke to me for about 10 minutes and my fiancee for about 20. Clarified every little detail and cross checked with both of us. 
Has asked for evidence of contact over the last year. Says everything else looks fine. Was very decent to talk to. 
Am I Happy? I bloody well am! Am I hopeful? Very much so. 
Just submitted the required paperwork and Waiting for next week.
Thanks everyone for being supportive.
W


----------



## Doggester

Thats awesome news Waaaiting, Monday will certainly be your day 
Your partner better start packing.
Big congrats in advance 

Douggy


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



Arodace said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been meaning to register and take part in the discussions that are going on regarding the Partner Visas here. I've found this forum to be quite useful.
> 
> To introduce myself, my name is Azzam and my partner is in India and just finished her studies. We applied for her Visa back on 31/03/2014. We've done the health check already as well. This was an online application.
> 
> Since it appears that the online applications are somewhat slower to be approved b the AHC at this stage, do you advise that my partner should get the PCC done right now or should we wait until there is a prompt from our yet to be contacted case officer?
> 
> I understand there is a high degree of patience that is required during this whole process, as can be demonstrated by the participants within this forum. And naturally, I desire to finally be with her.
> 
> Also, when I log into ImmiAccount, I can see that my Sponsorship status is still Submitted, whereas my partern's status is In Progress. Does anyone know what those statuses actually indicate?


Hey Arodace,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Thanks for filling the SS update form, I have added your application details to the main SS and you can view them by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*If you haven't already submitted the PCC now would be a good time to do it. Since you've applied for the partner visa in March 2015, you shouldn't have to wait for very long to hear from AHC. March and April 2014 applications are being processed at the moment so get your PCC ready as soon as you can.

From what I've read on the forum, the statuses you're able to see on your ImmiAccount only mean that your application has been submitted and is yet to be processed, nothing to worry about. You'll hear from AHC once a case officer has been allocated to your application.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Welcome to the Forum*



geethamca12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a Great and Successful 2015.Nice to meet you all in this forum. I have applied partner visa for my wife subclasses 309 and 100 on june2014, through online Immi account.I have attached almost all the docs.Waiting for CO to assign.Can anyone please help me to track my visa application status in there side.
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> Vinu


Hey Vinu,

Welcome to the thread! :welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:

Can you please fill out the below mentioned Spreadsheet (SS) Update Form with your partner visa application details so that I can add them to our main SS. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
We use these details to predict the processing method that AHC follows to finalize the applications

You can view the SS by clicking on the the following link:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

*FORUM RULES​*Being a member of this thread and this forum means we need to follow all the rules otherwise if a Moderator happens to come across a post that contains information that is not allowed on this forum, he/she will immediately delete/remove that post irrespective of how important it is.
Here is a thread that lays down all the rules to be followed and kept in mind when you post a message on this forum. Please take out some time to read through these:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
I would like to kindly request you *not to mention the names of any of AHC's Case Officers in your post.* I have repeatedly mentioned this rule to all the new members of this thread in my various other posts. 
Please click on the following link to read the code nos of the COs that are allowed to be mentioned in your post:-
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=4
*I would also like to request you to read the posts regularly to avoid repetitive questions being asked on the thread. It'll save everyone's time and energy both writing it and others reading the posts they have read before.
So please kindly help us help you by following the forum rules. Your help and consideration will be highly appreciated.
Thank you very much.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:-* I'm not a migration agent. Please don't make any travel or any kind of plans based on the information I share. I only provide help on this thread from the knowledge that I have gathered from my experience with AHC and my research on the discussed topic.
Should you need more specific and accurate information, please consult a MARA agent.

*REGARDING YOUR QUERY:-​*Unfortunately there is no way to track your application besides calling AHC. The VFS tracker is useless and doesn't show any change in the status even after the application is actually being processed after a case officer is allocated. 
I tried tracking my application when I was waiting for my visa and it didn't help me at all. The tracker just says "The application is under processing at the Australian High Commission, New Delhi"

I'd say if you need an update, call AHC and they should be able to help you.

Hope this helps. Good Luck and please keep us posted. Also *please don't forget to fill out the SS Update Form.* Thank you for your time :smile:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Got my extension for 3 months on 08 Jan
> 
> Arvi_krish


Thanks for the update Arvi!  And congratulations on the extension.
Wish you a timely grant. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

waaaiting said:


> Update.
> Random phone call from the case Officer. Completely unexpected. Was a very pleasant surprise. Spoke to me for about 10 minutes and my fiancee for about 20. Clarified every little detail and cross checked with both of us.
> Has asked for evidence of contact over the last year. Says everything else looks fine. Was very decent to talk to.
> Am I Happy? I bloody well am! Am I hopeful? Very much so.
> Just submitted the required paperwork and Waiting for next week.
> Thanks everyone for being supportive.
> W


Good Luck waaaaiting!  Thanks for keeping us updated. This is exactly what happened with us, case officer called my husband and spoke to him for about 10 minutes and 10 days later our visa was approved  I certainly do hope you don't have to wait for any longer, you've waited for so long already.
Hope you get the golden email soon. Keep checking your inbox 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

*Week 3 of January 2015- Good Luck Guys~~*

All the very best to everyone waiting for their visas. Hope AHC starts approving applications from today onwards and clears the backlog. Kindly please do keep us updated on your application's processing. 
Good Luck!! :thumb:

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## agathi

Two full weeks and nothing. It would have been better if AHSC went on break during Christmas time rather than taking three weeks break after Christmas


----------



## ashran

All the best everyone. Hope most of the backlog is been cleared this week...!!!


----------



## Vijay24

Just checked the fee for partner Visa, its very expensive, $4630 :O


----------



## Doggester

Hey Kiran any update???
Waaaiting good news in inbox???

Douggy 
20/03/2014 online


----------



## kiran01

Doggester said:


> Hey Kiran any update???
> Waaaiting good news in inbox???
> 
> Douggy
> 20/03/2014 online



Hi Douggy, 
I called ahc today and the operator spoke to my case officer and informed me that she is looking into the case and will contact me this week either via email or phone. Also was told that the case officer is currently handling 3 priority cases of which ours is one. Hope something happens soon been waiting long enough now... The operator even agreed with me on that one..


----------



## jeet kaur

hello all
got visa today DOL 23/04/14 paper application


----------



## DOL21042014

jeet kaur said:


> hello all
> got visa today DOL 23/04/14 paper application


congrats jeet


----------



## sharmi82

jeet kaur said:


> hello all
> got visa today DOL 23/04/14 paper application



Great ... congratulation


----------



## esha001

Congrats


----------



## Doggester

Kiran,
That sounds pretty good ) wish u luck for the golden email asap.
Thanks for updating 

Congrats Jeet kaur

Douggy


----------



## vickygoyal29

*Contacting the Immigration*

Hi,

Applied for Wife's Visa

DOA - 08/04/2014 (Online)
Documents / Medical / PCC - All Submitted
CO - Not Assigned

There has been no updates or response from them yet.

Would anyone know if they are required to provide an update to the applicant after 35-38 weeks or not?

We have already crossed 39 weeks, with no update at all on the application!!

- Vicky


----------



## _shel

They are not required to make an update at any point. You apply, they process, your application waits in the queue and eventually you get granted.


----------



## jeet kaur

vickygoyal29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied for Wife's Visa
> 
> DOA - 08/04/2014 (Online)
> Documents / Medical / PCC - All Submitted
> CO - Not Assigned
> 
> There has been no updates or response from them yet.
> 
> Would anyone know if they are required to provide an update to the applicant after 35-38 weeks or not?
> 
> We have already crossed 39 weeks, with no update at all on the application!!
> 
> - Vicky


u can call them talk politely a nd they will provide u exact information
call on 0011-91-41221000


----------



## DOL21042014

I called them too. Operator was very polite and said that March end applications are probably being processed now.hopefully soon we get case officer. This wait is really frustrating.


----------



## waaaiting

*Yooohoooo!*



kiran01 said:


> Hi Douggy,
> I called ahc today and the operator spoke to my case officer and informed me that she is looking into the case and will contact me this week either via email or phone. Also was told that the case officer is currently handling 3 priority cases of which ours is one. Hope something happens soon been waiting long enough now... The operator even agreed with me on that one..


GUESS WHAT!
Done deal- Magic/ Golden email arrived! Hurray! Wait is over for us. 
Thanks chaps and chapesses and wish everyone waaaiting to get the visa soon.
Off to book tickets>
Ciao
W
lane:


----------



## Doggester

Omg that's such a great news 
Bingo
Congratulations and enjoy your time with partner)
Hurray 
Hope next is me 

Douggy 
20/03 online
No CO yet


----------



## sharmi82

waaaiting said:


> GUESS WHAT!
> Done deal- Magic/ Golden email arrived! Hurray! Wait is over for us.
> Thanks chaps and chapesses and wish everyone waaaiting to get the visa soon.
> Off to book tickets>
> Ciao
> W
> lane:


many many congrats.


----------



## DOL21042014

Congrats waiting. Seems like good week with two visa grants this time. Good luck to us


----------



## venua

waaaiting said:


> GUESS WHAT!
> Done deal- Magic/ Golden email arrived! Hurray! Wait is over for us.
> Thanks chaps and chapesses and wish everyone waaaiting to get the visa soon.
> Off to book tickets>
> Ciao
> W
> lane:


Congratulations n celebrations..!!!


----------



## singh87

Hello All,

Good news!! on 13/1/15 my agent received an email from immi asking to send PCC.

I am bit worried now as my wife is in Australia and going back on 2nd Feb. Not sure how this is going to affect the time to get the visa.

Thanks,
Singh87


----------



## simplysandeep

waaaiting said:


> GUESS WHAT!
> Done deal- Magic/ Golden email arrived! Hurray! Wait is over for us.
> Thanks chaps and chapesses and wish everyone waaaiting to get the visa soon.
> Off to book tickets>
> Ciao
> W
> lane:


Congratulations "waaaiting"! Can you please update the shared Google Spread Sheet. Here's the link:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9

Thanks.


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

waaaiting said:


> GUESS WHAT!
> Done deal- Magic/ Golden email arrived! Hurray! Wait is over for us.
> Thanks chaps and chapesses and wish everyone waaaiting to get the visa soon.
> Off to book tickets>
> Ciao
> W
> lane:




YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIES :juggle: lane: :welcome:


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!*



jeet kaur said:


> hello all
> got visa today DOL 23/04/14 paper application


*Many Many Congratulations Jeet kaur!!!!!! You're the first grant for January 2015 on this thread :first:
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
Wish you a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia, apologies for the late wish 

Thank you for sharing the happy news with us. 
Have a safe flight. GOD bless you!!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!*



waaaiting said:


> GUESS WHAT!
> Done deal- Magic/ Golden email arrived! Hurray! Wait is over for us.
> Thanks chaps and chapesses and wish everyone waaaiting to get the visa soon.
> Off to book tickets>
> Ciao
> W
> lane:


*Many Many Congratulations W!!!!! 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane:lane:lane:lane: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
Wish you a wonderful life ahead with your partner in Australia  

Thanks for sharing the good news with us. Hope you have a safe flight.
Take Care!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Becky26

singh87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Good news!! on 13/1/15 my agent received an email from immi asking to send PCC.
> 
> I am bit worried now as my wife is in Australia and going back on 2nd Feb. Not sure how this is going to affect the time to get the visa.
> 
> Thanks,
> Singh87


That's great news singh87!! Can you please provide your case officer's details by filling in the update form link to which is mentioned in simplysandeep's post and can also be found in my signature below.

The longer your partner is onshore, the longer it'll take for her visa to get approved. Usually as per recent trends, AHC has been finalising the cases not too long after a case officer has been allocated to an application. Some applications were approved on the same day they were assigned a case officer. So if possible, don't wait till February to get offshore. Do it ASAP!. That's my advice. Decision is yours 
Kindly please do remember to fill the SS update form. Thanks for your time.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nj86

Hi everyone,
New to forum

DOL: 20 March 2014, online
Medical, PCC submitted , CO not allotted yet.


Thanks
NJ86


----------



## longtimewaiting

Hi all,

I am new to this forum. 
DOL: 08/03/14
CO assigned: 15/12/14
No communication from CO yet. worried a lot 
I have shared my details with Becky in another forum.
I just wished I could join you guys who are all waiting for visa !!


----------



## furionprophet

Hi All,

I know I have posted a few times regd. 309/100, but to be more specific here is my query.
Anyone with similar situation or have an idea, please share your thoughts on the below.

This is pertaining to a query for which I have had mixed responses from contacting the DIAC over phone/email as well as the VFS office in India.

I have not received a satisfactory answer regarding this from either side and I am hoping that you would be able to clarify so that I can plan my next steps forward.

I am a permanent resident in Australia and due to get married within the next few days and planning to apply for a partner visa (subclass 309/100) for my spouse. I have all documents sorted out for my partner for her visa, pending marriage certificate. That being said, I would also like to include my widowed mother in the application. So that's the gist of it. More details as below:

- The thing that I want to know is if I would be able to include my mother as part of my spouse's 309/100 application (as dependant aged 18 and over)?
- I have 2 "other" siblings, totalling 3 (stating this for the balance-of-family test), only one of whom (which is me) who lives in Australia and is a permanent resident for about 2 years now.
- My mother lives in a rented house since we don't own any property and the rental agreement is in the joint name of my mother / sister.
- Where my mother lives, I have utility bills (telephone - landline) in my name
- Where my mother lives, I pay the rent for the property from my bank account in India, so she is basically dependent on my finance for expenses
- For my mother's household expenses, I have wired money to my sister's account over the past 1 - 1.5years

So based on the situation as describe above, to be clear:

1. Can my mother be included as a dependent on my spouse's visa application (309/100)?
2. If answer to 1 above is yes, if the application is approved, what visa will my mother be on?
- For instance I'm aware that if a person is included on a skilled migration (189) visa, the dependent also gets a visa under the same subclass.
3. If my mother also is under the same subclass (309/100), I believe she will also have the 2 year waiting period when it gets converted to permanent (100)?
4. Based on the circumstances as stated above, how / what needs to be done in order to prove that she is indeed my dependent? (ex: because of funds transferred from my account to my sister's account for family expenses)
5. Just to be clear, my sister is married and will be moving to another city soon
6. If my mother cannot be included as part of my spouse's visa application, then I think the best way forward would be apply for a visitor visa (subclass 600)?


I would be very grateful to know answers to the above (points 1-6 based on the given circumstances). I have researched online and have not been able find anything convincing or something similar to my situtation.


----------



## tushar3484

Doggester said:


> That sounds positive Waaaiting )
> You are right though that one can't really go by thier words but do we have any choice???
> You have hope now. Good luck
> 
> Douggy
> 
> Tushar3484 and ShilpaHK; any update from you????
> A reply would be highly appreciated)
> 
> Douggy


no, not yet 
still waiting..called AHC yesterday and he said the old ripped off dialogue - its well within the timeframe of 12 months


----------



## chandu777

*Case officer not replying E-mails*

Hi All, 

My DOL is last week of February 2014 

and i am not sure when the case officer is allocated but when i E-mailed(4-12-2014) to Client service team i got a reply saying that my file is allocated to case officer with his E-mail address

I E-mailed case officer asking for status of my application on 5th Jan 2015

Not received E-mail as of now...

Any leads/help highly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Doggester

tushar3484 said:


> Doggester said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds positive Waaaiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> You are right though that one can't really go by thier words but do we have any choice???
> You have hope now. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douggy
> 
> Tushar3484 and ShilpaHK; any update from you????
> A reply would be highly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Douggy
> 
> 
> 
> no, not yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting..called AHC yesterday and he said the old ripped off dialogue - its well within the timeframe of 12 months
Click to expand...

Hey Tushar, thanks for updating. 
God knows why is AHC so very slow with March online applicants. We have reached 10 months since DOL, just two more months then what excuse will AHC have???
I will be calling them next week.
Will post after

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

chandu777 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My DOL is last week of February 2014
> 
> and i am not sure when the case officer is allocated but when i E-mailed(4-12-2014) to Client service team i got a reply saying that my file is allocated to case officer with his E-mail address
> 
> I E-mailed case officer asking for status of my application on 5th Jan 2015
> 
> Not received E-mail as of now...
> 
> Any leads/help highly appreciated
> 
> Thanks


Hey Chandu777
Welcome to forum 

Have you tried to call AHC??
If not then I would suggest calling them and request operator to let you speak with your case officer.
What is your DOL and are you paper or online applicant??
Except for couple, all of February applicants on this forum have got their visa, including both paper and online. 

Thanks

Douggy 
20 march online


----------



## PriyankaDhanraj

*Hi Everyone*

Hi Everyone,

I lodged my partner visa application in 2nd week of april.

However i am now in Australia on tourist visa which was given for 1 year with multiple entries.

I would like to call AHC about status on my visa if even a case officer has been assigned or not.

I am concerned as my PCC is already expired as i took it on dec 23rd 2013.

Can someone Please help me with the number to contact AHC ?


----------



## Doggester

AHC number is +91-11141221000, moment they give you options press 1 and then immediately 2 without listening to automated machine.

Douggy


----------



## PriyankaDhanraj

*Thank you*

Thanks a lot douggy 





Doggester said:


> AHC number is +91-11141221000, moment they give you options press 1 and then immediately 2 without listening to automated machine.
> 
> Douggy


----------



## kuku11

*kuku*

Hi my name is Kuku and i'm new to this Forum,i dont no how to use this forum well as well so please let me know if i make a mistake,i am 309/100 visa applicant,lodge on 17 June 2013,medical and police certificate forwarded on the 18th dec 2014 on the request of my c/o,and then on the 12th of january 2015 my agent in Perth forewarded me the c/o e-mail which says something like"""""the case is close to finalisation kindly confirm if the applicant is able to come to the high commission in 2 w/ks time in order for him to sign the DFTTA and to make VEC payment in cash $150,

Can anyone on the forum please tell me what they mean by DFTTA and VEC payment,,,,THANKS


----------



## girlaussie

Your agent should be able to advice you on this! 

'Persons granted visas under the offshore component of the Refugee and Humanitarian Program are issued with a *Document for Travel to Australia (DFTTA)*. The DFTTA is an important document that is valid for travel and entry to Australia once only'

'VEC is Visa Evidence Charges (visa label in your passport) it costs now $150'

Girl Aussie



kuku11 said:


> Can anyone on the forum please tell me what they mean by DFTTA and VEC payment,,,,THANKS


----------



## kuku11

girlaussie said:


> Your agent should be able to advice you on this!
> 
> 'Persons granted visas under the offshore component of the Refugee and Humanitarian Program are issued with a *Document for Travel to Australia (DFTTA)*. The DFTTA is an important document that is valid for travel and entry to Australia once only'
> 
> 'VEC is Visa Evidence Charges (visa label in your passport) it costs now $150'
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks for the reply Girlaussie,i am a visa 309/100 applicant thats why i'm worried,as VEC and DFTTA are not relavent in my case becouse as you say DFTTA are only issued to Humanitarian programe,i wonder if anyone else had this kind of issue as an spouse applicant


----------



## girlaussie

You should give AHC a call and discuss this issue.

Girl Aussie



kuku11 said:


> Thanks for the reply Girlaussie,i am a visa 309/100 applicant thats why i'm worried,as VEC and DFTTA are not relavent in my case becouse as you say DFTTA are only issued to Humanitarian programe,i wonder if anyone else had this kind of issue as an spouse applicant


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

kuku11 said:


> Thanks for the reply Girlaussie,i am a visa 309/100 applicant thats why i'm worried,as VEC and DFTTA are not relavent in my case becouse as you say DFTTA are only issued to Humanitarian programe,i wonder if anyone else had this kind of issue as an spouse applicant



Your agent should be answering these questions for you, as they are definitely important! Please discuss it with them first (hence the reason they are paid the big dollars ) 

Best wishes


----------



## Hr2211

Hi All! 

Most awaited news of my life is arrived! I got visa on 14th january! I didn't posted here as I have flight to catch. Already came to Sydney today in morning! Life gave me great chance to celebrate my husband's bday Tommorrow! I think this is the best gift for him .. 

Just for info: my case officer called me & asked y I didn't went on visitor visa to see my husband. 
My answer: some family responsibilities. 

Question: how many times your husband come to visit u? & when you last meet & what date his return flight!
Answer: 2 times & in End of November. 

Than she told me if I have more queries she will email or otherwise I will receive decision in few days! 
But in 2 hours her email received. I am very happy. 

Thanks a lot all of you! I know I was not active user. But Becky u are legend here! I am thanking you tons & tons! 

Best wishes to everybody.. Have a great life ahead! 

Regards, 
Hiral


----------



## Doggester

Kiran01,
Hey did you get call from AHC??

Douggy


----------



## DOL21042014

Hr2211 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Most awaited news of my life is arrived! I got visa on 14th january! I didn't posted here as I have flight to catch. Already came to Sydney today in morning! Life gave me great chance to celebrate my husband's bday Tommorrow! I think this is the best gift for him ..
> 
> Thanks a lot all of you! I know I was not active user. But Becky u are legend here! I am thanking you tons & tons!
> 
> Best wishes to everybody.. Have a great life ahead!
> 
> Regards,
> Hiral


Congrats hiral


----------



## KitKaat

Is any one here waiting for the 309/100 visa more than 15 months ?


----------



## chandu777

KitKaat said:


> Is any one here waiting for the 309/100 visa more than 15 months ?


Sorry to hear that

15 months???? that a long time...online or paper application?


----------



## chandu777

Doggester said:


> Hey Chandu777
> Welcome to forum
> 
> Have you tried to call AHC??
> If not then I would suggest calling them and request operator to let you speak with your case officer.
> What is your DOL and are you paper or online applicant??
> Except for couple, all of February applicants on this forum have got their visa, including both paper and online.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Douggy
> 20 march online


thanks for the reply Douggy

I Called AHC many times, all they say is they cant give any information about online applications and repeat the 12 months processing time story

My DOL is 23-02-2014 online application

I tried to call today and now there is some automated message asking to write a E-mail for any queries...just wondering if i can request for change of case officer

I can see from the spreadsheet some officers act quickly..some take their own sweet time


----------



## KitKaat

chandu777 said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> 15 months???? that a long time...online or paper application?


Paper but my partner is from HR country thats why.... we are waiting for the external security check to come back


----------



## venua

Hr2211 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Most awaited news of my life is arrived! I got visa on 14th january! I didn't posted here as I have flight to catch. Already came to Sydney today in morning! Life gave me great chance to celebrate my husband's bday Tommorrow! I think this is the best gift for him ..
> 
> Just for info: my case officer called me & asked y I didn't went on visitor visa to see my husband.
> My answer: some family responsibilities.
> 
> Question: how many times your husband come to visit u? & when you last meet & what date his return flight!
> Answer: 2 times & in End of November.
> 
> Than she told me if I have more queries she will email or otherwise I will receive decision in few days!
> But in 2 hours her email received. I am very happy.
> 
> Thanks a lot all of you! I know I was not active user. But Becky u are legend here! I am thanking you tons & tons!
> 
> Best wishes to everybody.. Have a great life ahead!
> 
> Regards,
> Hiral


Sounds gr8..Congratulations! Have a gr8 life ahead..!!


----------



## kiran01

Doggester said:


> Kiran01,
> Hey did you get call from AHC??
> 
> Douggy


Hey, 
Me and my partner both recieved a call from our case officer.. She spoke with me for 1.5hrs nearly and 15-20mins with my partner.. She has requested a whole heap of documents including wedding pics, proof of communication, sponsor passport, pcc from passport office etc. We havnt recieved our pcc yet so we have to wait..


----------



## Doggester

Thanks kiran for posting update. 
Didn't you provide pcc initially with application?? 
Good to hear that CO called, moment you provide docs you will have visa. That's a good sign. 

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

Hey kiran,
I have one request, if you are comfortable then can you please share what did he ask you over phone?? Just general questions on relationship or any unusual question??
you must be busy arranging docs, please reply when free.
Thanks in advance

Douggy


----------



## ashran

Hi All,

I have a question for online applicants(esp from those whose application has been approved). Does the sponsor have to attach the "Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia" separately or the online application filled by the partner will suffice. (as both contain the same information)

Regards,
Ash


----------



## kiran01

Doggester said:


> Hey kiran,
> I have one request, if you are comfortable then can you please share what did he ask you over phone?? Just general questions on relationship or any unusual question??
> you must be busy arranging docs, please reply when free.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Douggy



Hi douggy, with the police clearance we didnt know it had to be from the passport office.. We had originally submitted one from the district police station.. We should have it by tuesday/wednesday. The case officer talked to me about my previous visas.. Also about my family and partners family what there family does including siblings, about our living arrangements, how many times partner been to india to visit, and just a few other things. To my partner she asked about my previous marriage and if they had any problems with it, where they work, whether they been india and about court marriage.


----------



## Doggester

Hey Kiran,
Thanks ton for the reply. I can't tell you how much I appreciate your reply. From your reply, we appear to have exactly same complex case. We have taken help of an agent for our case. 
I wish and pray for your sooner visa grant. 

Thanks again
Douggy


----------



## vickygoyal29

DOA: 08/04/2014

I have contacted them twice over past 15 days and both time they said it has not yet even been assigned a CO. Kind of given it up now, doesn't seem likely it will be processed anytime soon.

While talking to the operator, she told me that the files are processed as per dates, hence our has not yet started.
(Though I did point it out to her that I know of atleast 5-7 people who applied after we did and have already got their visas granted! n obviously she had no answer to it!) 

All the documents that all the people have mentioned about, I had already submitted them atleast 4months ago! N still no case officer!

Vic


----------



## Subedi

Hi Becky and everyone, how you guys going??? hope you guys doing great..... wish everyone here a speedy visa grant..... cheers...


----------



## DOL21042014

anyone getting visa or case officer?? please update!!! on another forum one person with dol 28 may 2014 vfs bangalore got visa yesterday,  no april update.


----------



## netgnus

28 may thats good !!!


----------



## archana1729

Any Updates regarding the Visa or CO [email protected] 
ashdi, Samson1234,Tushar3484,Priya786,Doggester, ShilpaHK,Sarab1,VChandm23, Shankey1986,Arodace


----------



## Sushy

*The 28th May 2014 applicant who got his/her Visa yesterday sounds so melodious :music:, like a music to my ears... Waiting eagerly that, they start with June Applicants too... ray:ray:

Sick of waiting actually.... uke:

Regards,
Sushy 
Visa Type: Partner Visa: Subclass 309/100
10th June 2014 (DOL); Type: Paper Application
Place Applied: New Delhi via VFS Global
*


----------



## archana1729

According to the processing time, the May 28th grant looks an exceptional case. In our forum many march applicants are eagerly waiting for their visas. As a June 15th online applicant I am a bit tensed. But nothing we can do


----------



## sharmi82

My husband's friend in Sydney Got call from case officer for his wife's PMV dated 10th May 2014 Online .. looks like May applications have started processing .. thought of sharing this information with the forum member


----------



## Doggester

No news on CO allocation yet. 

Douggy 
20 march online


----------



## vickygoyal29

No news on CO allocation yet for me too.
DOA: 08/04/2014

Vic


----------



## shankey1986

No news on case officer allocation yet. 
Dol. 31.3.2014


----------



## sri_aus

Hello all,

DOL spouse visa 8 Nov 2014 will completed medicals and PCC.

I had applied for visitor visa on 10 Nov 2014. Visitor visa granted on 18 Nov 2014 for one year , mulitiple entry but cannot stay more than 3 months in an entry.

I am palnning to take her to NewZealand twice (end of 3 and 6 month) and thiniking of sending her back to India by end of Aug 2015. However I am worried, will this afect my spouse visa processing time?

Keen to hear valuable suggestions from the experiencd forum friends.

sri_aus


----------



## sri_aus

sorry in the earlier post read " will completed medicals and PCC" as " with completed medicals and PCC"


----------



## girlaussie

no it wont effect your application.

Girl Aussie 



sri_aus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am palnning to take her to NewZealand twice (end of 3 and 6 month) and thiniking of sending her back to India by end of Aug 2015. However I am worried, will this afect my spouse visa processing time?
> 
> Keen to hear valuable suggestions from the experiencd forum friends.
> 
> sri_aus


----------



## venua

archana1729 said:


> According to the processing time, the May 28th grant looks an exceptional case. In our forum many march applicants are eagerly waiting for their visas. As a June 15th online applicant I am a bit tensed. But nothing we can do


True Archana..!! m also a june online applicant, DOL:30th June 2014..getting mad with AHC strategy....


----------



## venua

All the best everyone....!!!


----------



## sharmi82

Just got an update from my husband's friend. His wife has been granted PMV . Date of Lodgment is 10th May 2014 online . So I think May applications has been started. I hope AHC now process the rest of the application quickly


----------



## vickygoyal29

Amazing to see that the applications for May have started filtering in now! N there is absolutely no word for applications between mid-March to April end!

Where was this application logged and how (an in paper or online)?


----------



## ROZIE TOOR

sharmi82 said:


> Just got an update from my husband's friend. His wife has been granted PMV . Date of Lodgment is 10th May 2014 online . So I think May applications has been started. I hope AHC now process the rest of the application quickly


hello....could you please tell me the meaning of PMV ????/


----------



## girlaussie

Prospective Marriage Visa-PMV

Girl Aussie



ROZIE TOOR said:


> hello....could you please tell me the meaning of PMV ????/


----------



## Sushy

*What's New at Your End?*

*
ashran	---	Online	---	25 May 2014
waitng	---	New Delhi	---	14 May 2014
singh87	---	Ahemdabad	---	13 May 2014
GROV	---	Online	---	02 May 2014
deepz	---	New Delhi	---	22 April 2014
april2014	---	New Delhi	---	16 April 2014
Soniyo o soniyo	---	Mumbai	---	16 April 2014
ashusyd	---	Online	---	07 April 2014
Arodace	---	Online	---	31 March 2014
Shankey1986	---	Online	---	31 March 2014
vchandm23	---	Online	---	31 March 2014
Sarab1	---	New Delhi	---	25 March 2014
ShilpaHK	---	Online	---	22 March 2014
Doggester	---	Online	---	20 March 2014
priya786	---	New Delhi	---	18 March 2014
tushar3484	---	Online	---	15 March 2014
Samson1234	---	Chandigarh	---	10 March 2014
ashdi	---	New Delhi	---	05 March 2014
kiran01	---	Online	---	04 February 2014
tejinder kaur	---	New Delhi	---	27 September 2013
loveforever	---	New Delhi	---	22 August 2013


Regards,
Sushy*


----------



## ShilpaHK

No update from my side too .... 

Haven't received any CO mail or allocation details...

Dear March Online applicants any update from you???


Cheers,
Shilpa


----------



## tushar3484

no updates yet....its disappointing to see that in this world where technology should advance, online applicants are getting nowhere ,and paper applicants are 1 month ahead of us...
Save Trees AHC , get online applicants quickly so people can trust that online applications actually get results faster and get rid of useless bundles of paper and save this planet


----------



## ShilpaHK

tushar3484 said:


> no updates yet....its disappointing to see that in this world where technology should advance, online applicants are getting nowhere ,and paper applicants are 1 month ahead of us...
> Save Trees AHC , get online applicants quickly so people can trust that online applications actually get results faster and get rid of useless bundles of paper and save this planet


Well said Tushar...

Have you tried calling AHC these days?

Is your partner still in Aus with you?

What are your plans now?

My partner is with me on visitor visa from last month and half...

We got a 3months visa...

Now, we are planning on next step....

Is the delay because the applicant is onshore?

Do you reckon we should call and check again...


----------



## ShilpaHK

Is AHC number still the same?

+91 11 41221000 then press 1 and 3...

I am trying this from last two weeks, but every time I call its going to voice and saying all the same crap...

How do we reach any operator...

Could anyone please advice


----------



## Doggester

Hi everyone and especially march applicants,
I just now called AHC and got to know that I have been allocated a CO.
CO code is 18.

I am so happy.

Hey Shilpa, call on +9111-41221000, when you hear automated machine just press 1 and then 2 immediately without listening to voice machine.

Douggy 
20/03 online


----------



## chaitanya.t7

just called AHC in india and they said they are allocating case officers for march applicants of 2014.
But she said get a PCC and medical doen so that there is no delay.


----------



## shankey1986

Doggester said:


> Hi everyone and especially march applicants,
> I just now called AHC and got to know that I have been allocated a CO.
> CO code is 18.
> 
> I am so happy.
> 
> Hey Shilpa, call on +9111-41221000, when you hear automated machine just press 1 and then 2 immediately without listening to voice machine.
> 
> Douggy
> 20/03 online


Yay yay yay.... 
I should start getting excited now. 
It's been a rough journey. 
Good luck Doggester. Hope you have a quick grant. 
Dol. 31.3.2014


----------



## deepz

No Updates from AHC
DOL 22/04/2014 Online


----------



## tushar3484

My wife has already gone back last week and i hve called ahc already. No case officer yet. They just say its within the timeframe.


----------



## tushar3484

Thats an awesome news dogster. I am on d phone to ahc now. Hopefully i hve already got a case officer.


----------



## tushar3484

Doggester said:


> Hi everyone and especially march applicants,
> I just now called AHC and got to know that I have been allocated a CO.
> CO code is 18.
> 
> I am so happy.
> 
> Hey Shilpa, call on +9111-41221000, when you hear automated machine just press 1 and then 2 immediately without listening to voice machine.
> 
> Douggy
> 20/03 online


Hey did u get any email as well ?


----------



## tushar3484

Called AHC just now. I have got a case officer too. Got it on 13th jan. Operator was very nice.


----------



## Sushy

*Hey all, an online applicant dated 20th March 2014 got visa on 22 January 2015 (today) 1 hr back...*


----------



## vickygoyal29

DOA: 08/04/2014

I have contacted them just now and they said it has not yet even been assigned a CO. 

While talking to the operator, she once again told me that the files are processed as per dates, hence our has not yet started. (Though I did point it out to her that I know of multiple people who applied after we did and have already got their visas granted! n obviously again she had no answer to it!)

Vic


----------



## Doggester

Hey Tushar that is god to hear, what is the code of your CO? Has he/she contacted you yet.
My CO had not contacted me yet.

Thanks
Douggy


----------



## tushar3484

Doggester said:


> Hey Tushar that is god to hear, what is the code of your CO? Has he/she contacted you yet.
> My CO had not contacted me yet.
> 
> Thanks
> Douggy


Hey

She didnt tell me the code but ya she did tell me the name of mycase officer. Cant share on here as per forum rules. No email yet. Hopefully ll get the visa soon. Keep me posted about ur updates man. Eccited now.


----------



## Doggester

Hey Tushar,
The main SS file which has details of applicants on ths forum has the list of case officers with their codes.
To get link to ss file visit any of Becky's post.

Ta
Douggy


----------



## agathi

Doggster your the new hopester ... After a tremendous lull you bring in good news like a butterfly effect after that this forum is full of positive vibe. Thank you mate. lets hope all the march will be cleared in a jiffy


----------



## Doggester

Hi Agathi,
That was funny mate, like my new username Hopester :smiley:.

I absolutely understand the situation and anxiety of all those waiting, apparently AHC had gone into hibernation period since first week of December but happy days are back again and I hope they stay for you all as well. 

My eyes have literally glued onto phone for that one call or email. :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:

What is your DOL?

Douggy (Hopester)


----------



## agathi

mine is 12 the may 2014 online


----------



## Doggester

Hi anyone has any idea, what number does phone displays when CO calls partner in Australia?? 
I missed call from a weird number yesterday!!!

Ta
Douggy


----------



## palwinder14

*hi*

hi everyone

i am new to this forum . I have applied for my partner visa on 9th may 2014 .Any one who can help me to know the time period left. its worst waiting here.


----------



## girlaussie

Average processing time for Partner Visa is 9-12 months, I guess currently they are processing April/May applications so looks like you will hear from AHC soon.

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



palwinder14 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i am new to this forum . I have applied for my partner visa on 9th may 2014 .Any one who can help me to know the time period left. its worst waiting here.


----------



## DOL21042014

any update anyone??


----------



## vchandm23

archana1729 said:


> Any Updates regarding the Visa or CO [email protected]
> ashdi, Samson1234,Tushar3484,Priya786,Doggester, ShilpaHK,Sarab1,VChandm23, Shankey1986,Arodace


Hello All,

No CO yet. Called AHC but received the standard reply of 12 months time frame.
DOL : 31 MAR 2014.

Many Thanks,
vchandm23


----------



## ROZIE TOOR

palwinder14 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i am new to this forum . I have applied for my partner visa on 9th may 2014 .Any one who can help me to know the time period left. its worst waiting here.


hello palwinder...i am also 29 may paper applicant....please keep updating your status....i think you will get CO before 9 february.. could you please tell me your application is online or paper ???


----------



## chandu777

Finally........Visa got approved 

DOL: 23-Feb-2014--online


----------



## DOL21042014

Congrats chandu...


----------



## DOL21042014

Hi chandu .... Wat is Ur case officer code?? See codes from spreadsheet provided by Becky.


----------



## Doggester

Hey Kiran01 any update???


----------



## kiran01

Doggester said:


> Hey Kiran01 any update???


Hey, we have all the documents requested by the case officer just havnt submitted yet because of the long weekend.. Will be doing so today or tmrw. Hopefully hear something from the case officer next week.


----------



## priya786

Got Spouse Visa
DOL - 18/03/2014
Case Officer - 31/12/2014
Visa Grant Date - 08/01/2015

Thanks!!


----------



## dusky

Congrats priya! Wish you a great life ahead.


----------



## Doggester

Hey Kiran,
That's great but I would suggest not to wait for long weekend to end, pass the docs through to CO. And then Tuesday first thing in Morning she will do is grant you visa.

Good wishes
Douggy


----------



## archana1729

Hi,

Please update the granted visas in the SS. 

Thanks,
Archana


----------



## sharmi82

Any news for VISA grant today ?


----------



## DOL21042014

Good luck everyone


----------



## longtimewaiting

*Visa granted!*

DOL: 08/03/2014
CO allocation: 15/12/2014
CO doc requested: Joint account passbook on 27/01/2015
Visa granted the next minute the document was uploaded 
Very happy to hear the news !!!
Thanks everyone in this forum and special thank to Becky who helped me a lot 
Wish all who waiting a timely grant


----------



## venua

priya786 said:


> Got Spouse Visa
> DOL - 18/03/2014
> Case Officer - 31/12/2014
> Visa Grant Date - 08/01/2015
> 
> Thanks!!





chandu777 said:


> Finally........Visa got approved
> 
> DOL: 23-Feb-2014--online


Congratulations Priya..!!

Congratulations Chandu..


----------



## venua

longtimewaiting said:


> DOL: 08/03/2014
> CO allocation: 15/12/2014
> CO doc requested: Joint account passbook on 27/01/2015
> Visa granted the next minute the document was uploaded
> Very happy to hear the news !!!
> Thanks everyone in this forum and special thank to Becky who helped me a lot
> Wish all who waiting a timely grant


Gr8...Congratulations...!!


----------



## Doggester

longtimewaiting said:


> DOL: 08/03/2014
> CO allocation: 15/12/2014
> CO doc requested: Joint account passbook on 27/01/2015
> Visa granted the next minute the document was uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy to hear the news !!!
> Thanks everyone in this forum and special thank to Becky who helped me a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish all who waiting a timely grant


 Congratsss

When will I join the list of visa grantees !!!!!

Douggy


----------



## ROZIE TOOR

what is SS in the foum.....??? i could not find any list of visa grantees


----------



## Doggester

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...rue&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=250

Hey Rozietoor above is link to SS

Douggy


----------



## tejinder kaur

Hello everyone, 
Finally got visa after 16 months. 
DOL : 27 September 2013
VISA GRANT : 28 january 2015


----------



## dusky

Congratulations tejinder


----------



## DOL21042014

Congrats tejinder... Finally u got visa... Good news


----------



## raunak_14

Hi Every1,

Please help with my query. 

I am PR at Australia and my spouse, she came to Australia 1.5 yrs back to do a 2yr study on student visa. We met here for the first time and got married in Aus 2 months back. She already completed her 3 semesters out of 4 and she doesn’t wants to do the last sem. Since we r married now and I can apply for spouse visa for her anytime; now the problem is I called Immigration and they told she will get her bridging visa only after her student visa gets expired, even though if I apply for partner visa now.
So my question is, is it mandatory for her to do the last sem ? If she decides not to do it then what will happen ? will there be any problem with it ? ifI apply for partner visa then is it possible the Uni can say u r violating the 2 yr study visa and leave the country….

Please advise.


----------



## Prithi 22

Hi All,

Request your inputs.

I have applied for my spouse's visa couple of days ago through an agent.
There are some issues with his PCC in other country. Can you please suggest in case of a negative PCC result, can he still get a visa granted.
Also, can you please suggest on the timelines and does he need to wait till he gets a PR to join me and support me in Australia.


----------



## _shel

raunak_14 said:


> Hi Every1,
> 
> Please help with my query.
> 
> I am PR at Australia and my spouse, she came to Australia 1.5 yrs back to do a 2yr study on student visa. We met here for the first time and got married in Aus 2 months back. She already completed her 3 semesters out of 4 and she doesn’t wants to do the last sem. Since we r married now and I can apply for spouse visa for her anytime; now the problem is I called Immigration and they told she will get her bridging visa only after her student visa gets expired, even though if I apply for partner visa now.
> So my question is, is it mandatory for her to do the last sem ? If she decides not to do it then what will happen ? will there be any problem with it ? ifI apply for partner visa then is it possible the Uni can say u r violating the 2 yr study visa and leave the country….
> 
> Please advise.


 She is subject to the terms of her student visa until it expires. Then her bridging visa will activate. If she stops complying with her student visa conditions her visa is liable to be cancelled and she wont get her bridging visa as she wont be on a substantial visa to bridge from. So yes she will have to leave the country or be removed.


----------



## _shel

Prithi 22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Request your inputs.
> 
> I have applied for my spouse's visa couple of days ago through an agent.
> There are some issues with his PCC in other country. Can you please suggest in case of a negative PCC result, can he still get a visa granted.
> Also, can you please suggest on the timelines and does he need to wait till he gets a PR to join me and support me in Australia.


Possibly, depends on the offence he committed and the sentence he was given.


----------



## raunak_14

_shel said:


> She is subject to the terms of her student visa until it expires. Then her bridging visa will activate. If she stops complying with her student visa conditions her visa is liable to be cancelled and she wont get her bridging visa as she wont be on a substantial visa to bridge from. So yes she will have to leave the country or be removed.



yeah I think u are absolutely right.
So even though she is married here in Aus she has no other option but study for 4th sem.


----------



## Doggester

Hey tushar3484 any update? What are the initials of your CO??

Douggy


----------



## Sushy

*First of all congrats to Tejinder Kaur and anyone if I have missed.

It is very disappointing to see that, most of them who got their visa didn't make an effort to just type few words as in they got their visa. 
As we all know that, the SS is not updated, atleast those who got Visa, pls mention it here. It is a kind gesture you see. Slowly this forum is dying.

What is new ??

ashran	-	Online	-	25 May 2014
waitng	-	New Delhi	-	14 May 2014
singh87	-	Ahemdabad	-	13 May 2014
GROV	-	Online	-	02 May 2014
deepz	-	New Delhi	-	22 April 2014
april2014	-	New Delhi	-	16 April 2014
Soniyo o soniyo	-	Mumbai	-	16 April 2014
ashusyd	-	Online	-	07 April 2014
Arodace	-	Online	-	31 March 2014
Shankey1986	-	Online	-	31 March 2014
vchandm23	-	Online	-	31 March 2014
Sarab1	-	New Delhi	-	25 March 2014
ShilpaHK	-	Online	-	22 March 2014
Doggester	-	Online	-	20 March 2014
priya786	-	New Delhi	-	18 March 2014
tushar3484	-	Online	-	15 March 2014
Samson1234	-	Chandigarh	-	10 March 2014
ashdi	-	New Delhi	-	05 March 2014
kiran01	-	Online	-	04 February 2014
*


----------



## ashusyd

*309/100*

User name ashusyd
DOL : 7/4/2014 ( online) 

Calling everyweek AHC,Delhi, same reply everytime. " You will be allocated case officer very soon"

very frustrating ..


----------



## Doggester

Sushy said:


> *First of all congrats to Tejinder Kaur and anyone if I have missed.
> 
> It is very disappointing to see that, most of them who got their visa didn't make an effort to just type few words as in they got their visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we all know that, the SS is not updated, atleast those who got Visa, pls mention it here. It is a kind gesture you see. Slowly this forum is dying.
> 
> What is new ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashran	-	Online	-	25 May 2014
> waitng	-	New Delhi	-	14 May 2014
> singh87	-	Ahemdabad	-	13 May 2014
> GROV	-	Online	-	02 May 2014
> deepz	-	New Delhi	-	22 April 2014
> april2014	-	New Delhi	-	16 April 2014
> Soniyo o soniyo	-	Mumbai	-	16 April 2014
> ashusyd	-	Online	-	07 April 2014
> Arodace	-	Online	-	31 March 2014
> Shankey1986	-	Online	-	31 March 2014
> vchandm23	-	Online	-	31 March 2014
> Sarab1	-	New Delhi	-	25 March 2014
> ShilpaHK	-	Online	-	22 March 2014
> Doggester	-	Online	-	20 March 2014
> priya786	-	New Delhi	-	18 March 2014
> tushar3484	-	Online	-	15 March 2014
> Samson1234	-	Chandigarh	-	10 March 2014
> ashdi	-	New Delhi	-	05 March 2014
> kiran01	-	Online	-	04 February 2014
> *


Sushy
I can understand, I reckon Admin need to intervene in regards to SS update and find a solution to it.
For my update; 
DOL: 20/03/2014 online 
DO CO allocation: 13/01/2015
CO code: 18
No contact yet by CO

Ta
Douggy


----------



## _shel

Doggester said:


> Sushy
> I can understand, I reckon Admin need to intervene in regards to SS update and find a solution to it.
> For my update;
> DOL: 20/03/2014 online
> DO CO allocation: 13/01/2015
> CO code: 18
> No contact yet by CO
> 
> Ta
> Douggy



Nothing to do with admin. If you guys want to run a timeline for applicants thats fine but someone has to take responsibility for doing so and ensuring it is updated, even updating it for those that dont bother. 
Previously becky did, someone else before that


----------



## vchandm23

Hi all,

DOL : 31 March 2014
CO allocated date : 23 January 2015
No contact yet by CO

Cheers..


----------



## Doggester

Hey Vchand
congrats on CO allocation.
Initials of your CO or code please??

Good luck for speedy grant

Ta
douggy


----------



## Doggester

_shel said:


> Doggester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sushy
> I can understand, I reckon Admin need to intervene in regards to SS update and find a solution to it.
> For my update;
> DOL: 20/03/2014 online
> DO CO allocation: 13/01/2015
> CO code: 18
> No contact yet by CO
> 
> Ta
> Douggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with admin. If you guys want to run a timeline for applicants thats fine but someone has to take responsibility for doing so and ensuring it is updated, even updating it for those that dont bother.
> Previously becky did, someone else before that
Click to expand...

Hi _Shel
I wasn't aware that the SS was created by forum members and not admin.
I am here for some time, should my visa come in next couple of weeks, Otherwise, I would have certainly requested Becky to pass on the responsibility. 

Douggy


----------



## shankey1986

Hello everyone
Just confirmed with my wife.
Case officer alloted 
Dol. 31/3/2014
Finally something different.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## kage00

Hello everyone

My wife and I submitted our application from France on the 15/04/2014
We have since contacted the Europe Visa center to get an update of what is going on, the last they told us is that we have a case officer, but we still haven't had any contact from the case officer yet. The last time we called they said we will receive the visa by the end of the month (January 2015) today is the 31st and a Saturday ...so still nothing 

We supposedly have a case officer but don't know who it is.

How did you people know when you had case officers? Did they contact you to tell you that they were dealing with your application?

Thanks


----------



## vchandm23

They do not update us on CO allocation.... we need to call and check with the AHC and they will let us know if a CO has been allocated or not...


----------



## tushar3484

Doggester said:


> Hey tushar3484 any update? What are the initials of your CO??
> 
> Douggy


Hey man

No updates yet. Its frustrating now. Code is RS. Cant see many applications been assigned to this case officer. How abt u


----------



## Doggester

Hey Tushar3484
Mine is WW, same here not many cases have been assigned to WW as well
Lets see what happens 

Douggy


----------



## shankey1986

Doggester said:


> Hey Tushar3484
> Mine is WW, same here not many cases have been assigned to WW as well
> Lets see what happens
> 
> Douggy


Yo Doggester, 
If WW is what I think it is then u and me have the same case officer.


----------



## Doggester

Shankey
Thats good to know 
Good luck
Lets keep each other and forum updated

Douggy


----------



## shankey1986

Doggester said:


> Shankey
> Thats good to know
> Good luck
> Lets keep each other and forum updated
> 
> Douggy


Sure Doggester, 
By the way did your case officer contact you for any additional documents? 
I haven't recieved any correspondence yet.


----------



## Doggester

Na man, still waiting for CO to contact me. They are taking way too long phew.....From what we have submitted CO need not ask anything and should give visa straight away. Rest lets see

Fingers crossed 

Douggy


----------



## Sushy

Hello, I have two questions, pls help me...

First, I would like one of my family members to join me to Australia when I get my spouse visa. The question over here is that, can my family member apply subclass 600 tourist visa first based on documents and invitation letter and book ticket later after he gets his tourist visa or he got to book his ticket first and then apply visa, is it mandatory? What is the condition of Tourist Visa??

Second, apart from medical examination, does he require PCC too? If there are other documents that are required, what are those documents?

*(It's urgent)*

Thanks
*Sushy*


----------



## ashran

Sushy said:


> Hello, I have two questions, pls help me...
> 
> First, I would like one of my family members to join me to Australia when I get my spouse visa. The question over here is that, can my family member apply subclass 600 tourist visa first based on documents and invitation letter and book ticket later after he gets his tourist visa or he got to book his ticket first and then apply visa, is it mandatory? What is the condition of Tourist Visa??
> 
> Second, apart from medical examination, does he require PCC too? If there are other documents that are required, what are those documents?
> 
> *(It's urgent)*
> 
> Thanks
> *Sushy*


Hi Sushy,

Anyone can get tourist visa based on reasonable evidence that its only for recreational purpose and the person in question will return back to India.

For the same PCC, Medical Test etc is not mandatory if the person is having stable income and family relations in India and applying for tourist visa less than 90 days. But these things are dependent on the individual discretion of CO.

Also, if the person is having more than 90 days request or age more than or equal to 75 years then Medical Examination is mandatory.

Now come to Invitation Letter. Yes it is mandatory. (its not written but practiced by CO)

Ticket booking is not mandatory for the visa application. But reasonable funds which will be used to book ticket and finance the stay should preferably be shown in a bank account.

PS: I had applied for tourist visa and these parameters i was weighed on to get it successfully. I had applied for 1 year.

Regards,
Ash


----------



## sharmi82

Wondering why there is no visa grant after April in this forum .... Has anyone in May or June got Visa yet


----------



## Sushy

*Thank you so much Ash for this piece of information.

Wish you good luck for ur Visa...:fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Sushy*


----------



## netgnus

*Good luck*

good luck for tomorrow guys hope you get your visa  .i am july applicant and losing my patience :confused2:

Hope we all get the visa soon and be back to the beautiful country 

:fingerscrossed:

goodluck again 
Nathan


----------



## Sushy

*Welcome to February 2015...
Yes good luck to everyone and good luck to me as well lol. 
It is extremely frustrating but we have to abide their rules and regulations. 

Completed 8 months. Ahhhhh how long... 

Was at the VFS office Delhi on Friday and met two applicants there and they have told me that, somewhere the ICC Cricket World Cup 2015 scheduled for Feb 14 2015 - Mar 29 2015 is also responsible for the delay. I don't know the exact reason but so many stories, confused operators and their vague answers. Seriously can't find any solution... :confused2: 
The last applicant who got his visa was a May 28th applicant... Its been more than 2 weeks and can't say AHC performing good??:noidea:


Oh Life...:juggle:*


----------



## Doggester

Hey Sushi,
Yes World cup probably is causing delay and we are the unfortunate victims of it.
With paper applications, to some extent AHC has performed fairly good but with online its performance is disastrous.
Been 3weeks since CO was allocated, all the excitement is going down, extremely frustrating but what to do. 
Eyes are literally glued onto phone screen for that one call or email 
Still still gonna wave that flag of hope this week 
Good luck all

Douggy


----------



## surzzs

*Partner Visa Waiting*

Hi all, 

DOL: 6 April 2014(online) 
CO: NOT ASSIGNED 

Called AHC New Delhi, they told us that they are processing the mid march applications so we are next on queue. 

Thanks


----------



## deepz

DOL: 22/24/2014 No CO Assigned. AHC said it will take minimum 3 weeks from now for CO Allocation.


----------



## 1990

Dol is 22.4 .14, right, deeptz


----------



## deepz

Yeah it is 22/4/2014


----------



## ChanBlr

*Spouse visa Jul14*

Hi,

My wife has applied for a spouse visa on Jul 2014, we received an acknowledgement from the case officer (code no. 17), since that last email which came within the same week there has been no update or any reply to the emails.

The application was made for prospective marriage instead of partner visa initially since we were due to be married in November 2014. We have now sent an email to the immigration with a proof of marriage certificate to update accordingly (which the immi website suggested us to do), but they haven't acknowledged that our application will be considered for partner visa. Could anyone suggest if I should expect an acknowledgement or just wait for the CO to be allotted?

Also, we have made an online application and have uploaded all doc's except PCC and medical check. How can we get update on what is the processing times and where do I stand in the queue?

Kind regards


----------



## Doggester

Hi ChanBir,
Welcome to forum
Firstly, AHC is currently processing March online applications, but in case of paper based application it recently granted visa to a May applicant. So, apparently seeing the current trend you might have to wait for couple of months for your file.
Secondly, for the marriage certificate I would say do upload it on your immi account as well. Good that you emailed it.
For more queries you can directly call AHC on +9111-41221000, then press 1 & 2 in continuation without listening to automated machine

Douggy


----------



## kage00

It seems that I'm almost the only one on here who isn't Indian... lol

I am on the right forum? or is this forum only for Indian people?


----------



## man86

Hi,

I have applied online spouse visa for my wife on 28 August 2014. By looking at the time frame on the spreadsheet, I realized still we have a long way to go. My wife is in Australia on a 1 year visit visa with a condition of maximum 3 months stay. I am wondering whether CO would ask her to leave the country once the file has been assigned or we should take the initiative to leave Australia once we received an email of CO allocation. Any advices would be highly appreciated..


----------



## Sushy

man86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied online spouse visa for my wife on 28 August 2014. By looking at the time frame on the spreadsheet, I realized still we have a long way to go. My wife is in Australia on a 1 year visit visa with a condition of maximum 3 months stay. I am wondering whether CO would ask her to leave the country once the file has been assigned or we should take the initiative to leave Australia once we received an email of CO allocation. Any advices would be highly appreciated..


Hello man86,

As per the AHC New Delhi website, they are taking 8-11 months to process the applications. So yeah she can enjoy her stay in Australia on tourist visa. AHC has granted many visas on the same day the case officer is allocated to an applicant. Case Officer may or may not ask the applicant to leave the country and if the applicant happens to be onshore, the file would be pushed back in the pile of hundreds possibly thousands applications causing horrible delays. As what I have seen here in past few months that, AHC appreciates applicants who are back to India.

Regards,
Sushy


----------



## KitKaat

Sushy said:


> *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*.


It happens with me too, I thought this forum is for partner-fiancé Visas from all over the world.


----------



## man86

Sushy said:


> Hello man86,
> 
> As per the AHC New Delhi website, they are taking 8-11 months to process the applications. So yeah she can enjoy her stay in Australia on tourist visa. AHC has granted many visas on the same day the case officer is allocated to an applicant. Case Officer may or may not ask the applicant to leave the country and if the applicant happens to be onshore, the file would be pushed back in the pile of hundreds possibly thousands applications causing horrible delays. As what I have seen here in past few months that, AHC appreciates applicants who are back to India.
> 
> Regards,
> Sushy


Thank you very much Sushy..


----------



## Doggester

Hi Shankey1986
I called aHC just now, operator said "CO is on leave today. As I can see in system there is nothing pending on your file and CO will contact you soon"
Don't know how to take this but we are little excited now.
Douggy


----------



## _shel

I'd like to remind members that this forum is for everyone regardless of where they come from. 

Anyone who tells you different has no say in how this forum is run and has no right to dictate where you can post.


----------



## shankey1986

Doggester said:


> Hi Shankey1986
> I called aHC just now, operator said "CO is on leave today. As I can see in system there is nothing pending on your file and CO will contact you soon"
> Don't know how to take this but we are little excited now.
> Douggy


Good luck Doggester, 
You are like an engine to me... U run we run... Hehe.. Keep me updated please.


----------



## Doggester

Shankey
Haha,
Well U better get started because you are next. 

Cheers
Douggy


----------



## Doggester

Kiran01 you got the visa???

Douggy


----------



## kiran01

Doggester said:


> Kiran01 you got the visa???
> 
> Douggy


Hi douggy, not yet still waiting all documents were submitted over a week ago.. Nd today it it exactly 1 year since i have applied. Dont know what is happening!!


----------



## ShilpaHK

Hi All,

Finally CO has been allocated to our file...  

I called AHC yesterday and operator was very nice and told that he will escalate the file to a Team lead...

Got a call from CO in about 3 hours...

She was too cool and said she is happy with all the documents provided..

As my partner is in Australia, she advised that she will take the decision when we plan our travel arrangements and let her know...

DOL : 22.03.2014 Online


All the best to everyone...

Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## devibhandari

Dol 31 march 2014
co allocated 31/1/2015
granted 2/2/2015


----------



## DOL21042014

Congrats devi n shilpa


----------



## dusky

Hey devibhandari a big congrats, I guess u r the first one in this forum to get a grant in Feb.wish u all the very best for future


----------



## dusky

Devi us was paper based or online?


----------



## Doggester

kiran01 said:


> Doggester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kiran01 you got the visa???
> 
> Douggy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi douggy, not yet still waiting all documents were submitted over a week ago.. Nd today it it exactly 1 year since i have applied. Dont know what is happening!!
Click to expand...

My god that's just not fair kiran. 
Call them today, be strong and demand to speak to CO. 
Its one year and you have every right to ask for explanation.

Douggy


----------



## devibhandari

dusky said:


> Devi us was paper based or online?


### it was online application


----------



## Doggester

devibhandari said:


> Dol 31 march 2014
> co allocated 31/1/2015
> granted 2/2/2015


That's great, big congrats 
Can you please share initials of your CO, would appreciate your support.

Ta
Douggy


----------



## Doggester

ShilpaHK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally CO has been allocated to our file...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called AHC yesterday and operator was very nice and told that he will escalate the file to a Team lead...
> 
> Got a call from CO in about 3 hours...
> 
> She was too cool and said she is happy with all the documents provided..
> 
> As my partner is in Australia, she advised that she will take the decision when we plan our travel arrangements and let her know...
> 
> DOL : 22.03.2014 Online
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shilpa


Awesome, take the first flight to India and India will welcome you with visa grant haha

Good luck

Douggy


----------



## vchandm23

Doggester said:


> Hey Vchand
> congrats on CO allocation.
> Initials of your CO or code please??
> 
> Good luck for speedy grant
> 
> Ta
> douggy


The CO code is 16..


----------



## devibhandari

Doggester said:


> That's great, big congrats
> Can you please share initials of your CO, would appreciate your support.
> 
> Ta
> Douggy




Thank you douggy
my co initial is RS


----------



## Doggester

Thankyou vchand and devibhandari for the reply.
Appreciate it
Very happy for you and good luck for future 

Ta
Douggy


----------



## agathi

kiran01 said:


> Hi douggy, not yet still waiting all documents were submitted over a week ago.. Nd today it it exactly 1 year since i have applied. Dont know what is happening!!


Hey kiran form the list it looks like your Co allocated and you have their name did you try talking to the Co or email her as the CO was allocated four month back because the same CO have issued for vmshenoi who has applied after you


----------



## tushar3484

devibhandari said:


> Thank you douggy
> my co initial is RS


mine is the same , date is 15th March

did you do anything special or she just called you and granted u visa ? I mean did u call AHC ?

hopefully i will get it soon too


----------



## vchandm23

can someone provide me the link to the spreadsheet, I lost my link  

Cheers,
vchandm23


----------



## agathi

vchandm23 said:


> can someone provide me the link to the spreadsheet, I lost my link
> 
> Cheers,
> vchandm23


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


----------



## vickygoyal29

Hi All,

Called AHC again just now (6 days in a row!) and after pressing them hard as to why am I receiving a different answer everyday to the same question that I have been asking, they seem to have finally relented!

After putting me on hold for a while, they came back on call and said "Oh, incidentally you have just been assigned a Case Officer"!!

Finally a different answer!

Case Officer: TV

They told me the CO would contact you only if needed.
Not sure what is the record like for my CO and (if) I should be trying to reach the CO from my end now or just wait for them to contact us back!

Anyways, a better answer and update!

DOA: 8/4/2014
COA: 5/2/2015 (Hopefully!)

Will update you as I hear more..

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## DOL21042014

Good news Vicky goyal


----------



## DOL21042014

Any update ashusyd???


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Just checking in with everyone

Seems things have slowed down, perhaps due to the abundance of world cup tourist visa applications

My partner has been in Australia now for 6 weeks. It seems longer 

He is still looking for work and had his first job interview today. Wonderful! We hope ... sooner!

This time next week we will be in Adelaide for the India vs Pakistan World Cup match which we have been excited about for a year!!!

Good luck one and all


----------



## DOL21042014

Any update ??


----------



## Doggester

No update as usual 

Douggy 
20/03/14
CO: 13/01


----------



## jasharry

Hi guys

i wanna ask something.. if i apply for a tourist visa,will AHC stop processing my spouse visa application?


----------



## girlaussie

If you have already lodged your Partner Visa application then you can apply Tourist Visa, it won't effect your case, however, you will have to exit Australia before the Partner Visa's grant.

Girl Aussie 



jasharry said:


> Hi guys
> 
> i wanna ask something.. if i apply for a tourist visa,will AHC stop processing my spouse visa application?


----------



## jasharry

girlaussie said:


> If you have already lodged your Partner Visa application then you can apply Tourist Visa, it won't effect your case, however, you will have to exit Australia before the Partner Visa's grant.
> 
> Girl Aussie


thats a relief to know..AHC has become so sluggish..they r hardly granting any visas..i called them today n they replied that they hv increased the processing time to 12 months


----------



## girlaussie

9-12 months is an average processing time for High Risk countries.

Girl Aussie



jasharry said:


> thats a relief to know..AHC has become so sluggish..they r hardly granting any visas..i called them today n they replied that they hv increased the processing time to 12 months


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



jeet kaur said:


> hello all
> got visa today DOL 23/04/14 paper application


Sorry about the late post, but 
Many many Congratulations jeet kaur!!!! 
I'm guessing you're already in Australia and hope you're enjoying life and being with your partner.
Wish you a wonderful long happy life ahead.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## DOL21042014

Welcome back Becky


----------



## Becky26

Thanks DOL21042014 
Sorry about not being able to come online for so long. Life got too busy all of a sudden. Trying to balance work and personal life but its not as easy as it sounds. 
Congratulations to all who got their visas approved and are now with their partners 
Hope everyone is doing well 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

jasharry said:


> Hi guys
> 
> i wanna ask something.. if i apply for a tourist visa,will AHC stop processing my spouse visa application?


Hey jasharry,

The visitor visa application won't affect your partner visa application as long as the applicant gets offshore before a case officer is allocated. Some cases have been approved on the same day they were allocated a case officer. The applicant(s) were outside Australia (in India) when that happened. So keep that in mind. 

If the applicant is in Australia and a case officer is allocated, things could take longer than usual as many times, AHC New Delhi does not notify the applicant to get offshore causing delays.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## ShilpaHK

Hi All,

Got our grant just an hour before....   

Our DOL : 22nd March 2014 Online

Thank you all very much once again...

Thanks Becky for all your help!!!!!!!!!!

I wish all the applicants a quick grant....

Gud luck guyssss


Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## archana1729

Hi Becky,

The SS is not getting updated now a days. Can you please give me the permissions to edit I will update when ever someone gets Co or a visa grant.

Thanks,
Archana


----------



## vchandm23

Congatulations Shilpa...!!


----------



## ashusyd

Dale of lodgement : 7/4/2014 ( online)
Called AHC today and they said case officer is allocated on 29/1/15. 
case officer code is 23

I did not receive any email from case officer yet. 
Do I need to wait OR can I send reminder email to case officer? 
Does anyone have her email address ? 

Thanks


----------



## dusky

Congratulations shilpa,week has begun with a positive note hoping for more grants!!!


----------



## DOL21042014

Congrats shilpa...


----------



## Doggester

Wow ShilpaHK that's awesome news 
When was CO allocated and CO code/initials please???

Good wishes for future 
Hearty congratulations 

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

Kiran you have good news already???
Say yes )

Douggy


----------



## kiran01

Doggester said:


> Kiran you have good news already???
> Say yes )
> 
> Douggy


Hey douggy, 
Nope nothing yet.. Hopefully this week sometime!!


----------



## jasharry

Becky26 said:


> Hey jasharry,
> 
> The visitor visa application won't affect your partner visa application as long as the applicant gets offshore before a case officer is allocated. Some cases have been approved on the same day they were allocated a case officer. The applicant(s) were outside Australia (in India) when that happened. So keep that in mind.
> 
> If the applicant is in Australia and a case officer is allocated, things could take longer than usual as many times, AHC New Delhi does not notify the applicant to get offshore causing delays.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi
I called AHC today..they said that most probably i ll b assigned wid a CO by may or june..so hopefully i ll lodge for a tourist visa.


----------



## archana1729

jasharry said:


> Hi
> I called AHC today..they said that most probably i ll b assigned wid a CO by may or june..so hopefully i ll lodge for a tourist visa.


Hi Jasharry,

When is your DOL (Online/Paper)?

Thanks,
Archana


----------



## dusky

Guys this is jus soooooo annoying.........


----------



## shankey1986

Doggester said:


> Wow ShilpaHK that's awesome news
> When was CO allocated and CO code/initials please???
> 
> Good wishes for future
> Hearty congratulations
> 
> Douggy


Hey Doggester, 
22nd march got visa granted. 
That means our case officer is a bit slow I guess. 
Hopefully soon. 
My wife has been calling ahc pretty much everyday now but for some reason she always gets hung up like she's on a block or something. 
Lemme know if there's an update
Shankey
31.3.2014 online


----------



## Doggester

Hey shankey
Try this way: Call on 011 41221000 and press 1& then 2 in continuation without listening to voice recorder 

And one 19/03 online also got visa today on a different forum.
Perhaps you are right our CO is slow 

I might call tomorrow 

Douggy


----------



## shankey1986

Doggester said:


> Hey shankey
> Try this way: Call on 011 41221000 and press 1& then 2 in continuation without listening to voice recorder
> 
> And one 19/03 online also got visa today on a different forum.
> Perhaps you are right our CO is slow
> 
> I might call tomorrow
> 
> Douggy


Hey Doggester, 
Thanks for the info but I know the drill. 
For what I have researched about our case officer is that she would request a lot of documents. 
Seems like a tough one.. 
Anyway good luck. Its about time.


----------



## Doggester

Thanks Dusky for wishing for us

Good luck to you as well

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

Shankey 
Ohk
Let's see, only time will tell if we the are fortunate ones or vice versa

You have used agent??

We have migration lawyer from Melbourne for our case
Good luck to us

Ta
Douggy


----------



## sharmi82

Hi All,

I have a query. my partner visa is in progress. We submitted it on 27th Oct 2014. My Husband is in Sydney now. He is facing some family issue and it so happen that if things get worse he needs to come back. In that case what will happen to my partner visa? Will it be cancelled or not granted or is there any hope for that?

sharmi82


----------



## shankey1986

Doggester said:


> Shankey
> Ohk
> Let's see, only time will tell if we the are fortunate ones or vice versa
> 
> You have used agent??
> 
> We have migration lawyer from Melbourne for our case
> Good luck to us
> 
> Ta
> Douggy


Hi Doggester, 
No I haven't got an agent. 
I believe that for spouse visa I don't really need an agent when you can upload all the documents yourself. It would be a different story if it was a paper application. 
And when my application is true without any shifty work, sooner or later, they need to grant the visa.
In the meantime, my wife is setting up a little 'family world record' staying away from her husband. That's another way to look at it..


----------



## girlaussie

If he plans to move back will it be temporary or permanent? 

Girl Aussie



sharmi82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query. my partner visa is in progress. We submitted it on 27th Oct 2014. My Husband is in Sydney now. He is facing some family issue and it so happen that if things get worse he needs to come back. In that case what will happen to my partner visa? Will it be cancelled or not granted or is there any hope for that?
> 
> sharmi82


----------



## ElinaEla

*Regarding tourist visa*

Hi all.. 

DOL (Partner subclass 300) - 15/07/2014
Tourist visa - 28/07/2014 (3months stay)

I am planning to apply for tourist visa again in March 2015 as processing time for partner visa is taking long time. (By March '15 DOL of partner visa completes 8 months waiting period ) I think iv provided almost all must documents for the process of partner visa. 
Im confused whether to visit again on tourist visa :confused2: and wait ther till CO is allocated and do according to what CO says about leaving the country that time hwell: . Waiting and watching being delay in the process due to world cup is so annoying :frusty:
Kindly feedback :help: in my decision . Thank u


----------



## ElinaEla

ElinaEla said:


> Hi all..
> 
> DOL (Partner subclass 300) - 15/07/2014
> Tourist visa - 28/07/2014 (3months stay)
> 
> I am planning to apply for tourist visa again in March 2015 as processing time for partner visa is taking long time. (By March '15 DOL of partner visa completes 8 months waiting period ) I think iv provided almost all must documents for the process of partner visa.
> Im confused whether to visit again on tourist visa :confused2: and wait ther till CO is allocated and do according to what CO says about leaving the country that time hwell: . Waiting and watching being delay in the process due to world cup is so annoying :frusty:
> Kindly feedback :help: in my decision . Thank u


And its a paper application


----------



## dusky

Elina I jus got ur name wrong in last reply


----------



## ElinaEla

dusky said:


> Hi Elisa u had a 1year visa wid multiple entries or u jus applied a tourist visa for jus 3months?


Tourist visa was a single entry and max stay of 3 months


----------



## dusky

Hey Elina Ahc is unpredictable but as far as I have observed in this forum most applicants get Co by 10mnths but there are few fortunate ones who got it in 8mnths.If you are planning a visit visa for jus 3months that shud not b a problem and if Co is allocated they will notify u to leave Australia for visa grant.hope this might help u.


----------



## agathi

archana1729 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> The SS is not getting updated now a days. Can you please give me the permissions to edit I will update when ever someone gets Co or a visa grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> Archana


Hi Shel or Becky, 

Can some one look in to her request and give her the permission. let her be the GATEKEEPER for the SS. I think it will be a good idea if Becky is busy :help::help:


----------



## sharmi82

girlaussie said:


> If he plans to move back will it be temporary or permanent?
> 
> Girl Aussie


Its temporary but its for atleast 6-9 months and it may happen that by the time my case office got appointed he might be here in India.

If my visa application is rejected at that point of time he might consider not going back at all


----------



## rohitk

sharmi82 said:


> Its temporary but its for atleast 6-9 months and it may happen that by the time my case office got appointed he might be here in India.
> 
> If my visa application is rejected at that point of time he might consider not going back at all


Apparently , It wont affect partner visa if you spouse is permanent resident of Australia and his PR is still valid during the time of case officer allocation. If he has validated his PR then he can live anywhere until his PR get expired.


----------



## ashusyd

Hi ,

I have got Case officer on 29/1/15 and her name is*REMOVED BY MODERATOR* We did not receive any phone call or email requesting any information. 
Does any one have her email address ? Would it be ok to send email reminder to case officer ?


----------



## girlaussie

well as a Sponsor he has no restrictions so you should be good. I don't think your visa can be rejected on this basis anyway, however, once you got your grant you have to make first initial entry mention on your visa otherwise you will lose your grant. 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



sharmi82 said:


> Its temporary but its for atleast 6-9 months and it may happen that by the time my case office got appointed he might be here in India.
> 
> If my visa application is rejected at that point of time he might consider not going back at all


----------



## ashran

ashusyd said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have got Case officer on 29/1/15 and her name is. We did not receive any phone call or email requesting any information.
> Does any one have her email address ? Would it be ok to send email reminder to case officer ?


Hi Ashusyd,

Request you to remove the post immediately. As its against forum's policy to quote the case officers name/full name.

As far the email is concerned its normally [email protected]

Regards,
Ash


----------



## girlaussie

You are not supposed to mention CO's name as its against the forum rules. 

You don't need to send reminder to your CO regarding your case, they are obviously working on it, if they are not asking for more docs/info it could mean a: they are ok with the docs you provided or b: they are reviewing your case so if they need more info surely they will contact you so sit & wait.

Girl Aussie 



ashusyd said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have got Case officer on 29/1/15 and her name is xxxx. We did not receive any phone call or email requesting any information.
> Does any one have her email address ? Would it be ok to send email reminder to case officer ?


----------



## ashusyd

Sorry for mentioning CO name. I try to edit or delete my post however I can't.





girlaussie said:


> You are not supposed to mention CO's name as its against the forum rules.
> 
> You don't need to send reminder to your CO regarding your case, they are obviously working on it, if they are not asking for more docs/info it could mean a: they are ok with the docs you provided or b: they are reviewing your case so if they need more info surely they will contact you so sit & wait.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## ElinaEla

dusky said:


> Hey Elina Ahc is unpredictable but as far as I have observed in this forum most applicants get Co by 10mnths but there are few fortunate ones who got it in 8mnths.If you are planning a visit visa for jus 3months that shud not b a problem and if Co is allocated they will notify u to leave Australia for visa grant.hope this might help u.




Hi.. just called ahc office now, currently they r processing March/April applications. And informed me CO will be allocated after 9 months. 
Im planning to apply for a tourist visa in next 2 weeks. Thinking to stay ther till CO is allocated. :confused2: Kind of decision i m making by myself :noidea: . Lets hope we all get grants soon :fingerscrossed: . Thank you Dusky. All the best :wave:


----------



## dusky

Wish u gudluck Elina..


----------



## Doggester

Hey Tushar any update??
Did ya call??

Douggy


----------



## Doggester

Just called AHC. On our request operator spoke with CO and CO said she is yet to look into our case and therefore cannot give any estimate when she will contact us.
So depressed that CO hasn't even looked at our case
We have got long way to go i guess

Douggy


----------



## sharmi82

girlaussie said:


> well as a Sponsor he has no restrictions so you should be good. I don't think your visa can be rejected on this basis anyway, however, once you got your grant you have to make first initial entry mention on your visa otherwise you will lose your grant.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks for clarifying it .. i understand that once I get the grant I need to activate it.
However, does my husband need to inform DAIC about his situation as he is sponsoring the VISA


----------



## Doggester

Did ya call Shankey?? Different answer from what I got???

Douggy


----------



## DOL21042014

any update anyone ?? no visa grant or case officer allocation ??


----------



## shankey1986

Doggester said:


> Did ya call Shankey?? Different answer from what I got???
> 
> Douggy


Yup I called... 
Same sorry. Got hung up. 
Will try again tomorrow. Good luck


----------



## dusky

Wat a wasteful day it was,hoping for some positive response from AHC tomorrow 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## girlaussie

Hmmm no I don't think so, if there is change of circumstances in terms of your relationship then sure you should inform DIBP.

Girl Aussie



sharmi82 said:


> Thanks for clarifying it .. i understand that once I get the grant I need to activate it.
> However, does my husband need to inform DAIC about his situation as he is sponsoring the VISA


----------



## dusky

Guys looks like Monday is the only day wen Ahc staff is fully charged and the rest of the week their energy is fizzed out


----------



## DOL21042014

wat is your dol dusky?


----------



## dusky

My dol 5/6/2014 online


----------



## dusky

Oh its 13/6/2014 online and not 5/6/2014


----------



## archana1729

Hi,

I am Archana (DOL 15/6/2014 : ONLINE) It's been almost 35 weeks complete. according to the current slow Processing I am expecting my visa grant atleast in May.

Don't know what happens 

Thanks,
Archana


----------



## DOL21042014

Fed up of this waiting... Please God help us all


----------



## Doggester

Looks like only god can help us, AHC doesn't seem to be helping at all

Shankey, any luck with phone call to AHC today??

Douggy


----------



## shankey1986

Doggester said:


> Looks like only god can help us, AHC doesn't seem to be helping at all
> 
> Shankey, any luck with phone call to AHC today??
> 
> Douggy


Hey Doggester, 
I called today and spoke directly to WW. 
First up she told me to keep patience and all. Then she told me she is looking into my file as we speak of. Then she asked me about colour pcc that I hvnt uploaded. 
I told her that I would do it asap. 
She said that if you upload today then she will look into it tomorrow. 
Fingers crossed. 
Good luck.


----------



## Doggester

Shankey that sounds terrific and very positive. good to see you progressing with file.
Really happy for you and pray you get visa this week itself

Good luck 
Keep us posted

Ta
Douggy


----------



## agathi

agathi said:


> Hi Shel or Becky,
> 
> Can some one look in to her request and give her the permission. let her be the GATEKEEPER for the SS. I think it will be a good idea if Becky is busy :help::help:


Any update on this Shel or Becky?:noidea:


----------



## Doggester

Hey Agathi the ss maintenance is tottaly members responsibility and admin has nothing to do with it. So I reckon you will have to wait for Becky to reply and transfer ss rights to you

Douggy


----------



## agathi

Doggester said:


> Hey Agathi the ss maintenance is tottaly members responsibility and admin has nothing to do with it. So I reckon you will have to wait for Becky to reply and transfer ss rights to you
> 
> Douggy


oh ok but not to me but to arcahana. She was the one who was showing interes


----------



## vickygoyal29

DOL: 08/04/2014
CO: 05/02/2015
Online

Just received an email from CO. (TV) asking for PCC notarised color copy (Though had provided it earlier too!). Getting it done again.

Hopefully some news soon.

Vic


----------



## DOL21042014

Good news vickygoyal


----------



## shankey1986

Hello all the members of this forum 
I have news!! 

I just recieved the GOLDEN MAIL...... 
YAY! 
my case officer called me to confirm she has recieved my colour notorized pcc and also asked me if I uploaded my wedding photos and the statement from my wife.... 
I acknowledged everything she said and she told me she is going to get back to me soon. 
And ten minutes later... 
Got the mail. So happy and relieved. 

I would like to thank each and every member of this forum Especially becky and Doggester and I hope good news is on your way soon Doggester. 
I would suggest talk directly to the case officer like I did. 
Thanks again people.


----------



## DOL21042014

congrats shankey !! thats a wonderful news


----------



## Doggester

Wow Shankey 
That's news of the day man. Hurray
Super happy for you and you give me much needed hope 

Wish you wonderful safe journey 
Have awesome time with your partner 

Tc
Thanks for updating


----------



## dusky

Hey shankey congratulations!!! Wish u a wonderful life ahead.


----------



## DOL21042014

4 visa grant this week,, still one day left,,, hope for more visas,,,


----------



## Doggester

I am hoping for mine before week closes
Seems distant dream haha
:stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:

Douggy


----------



## DOL21042014

Good luck doggester dear


----------



## DOL21042014

Any update by tushar, vchand, arodace, ashusyd?


----------



## Doggester

Hey Kiran you got it???


Douggy


----------



## kiran01

Doggester said:


> Hey Kiran you got it???
> 
> 
> Douggy


Hey, 
Not yet!! Our case officer is telling us mixed up things... One thing to me another to husband another to lawyer..


----------



## vchandm23

Nopes.. No luck yet... The CO has not contacted yet..


----------



## Doggester

Thats sad and weird
Can you please inbox/message me what CO saying to you all.
I am really looking forward to your visa as mine is also a complicated case.

Would appreciate 
Thanks in advance 

Douggy


----------



## tushar3484

DOL21042014 said:


> Any update by tushar, vchand, arodace, ashusyd?



Hey Just got my wife's visa grant 

I called AHC 2 3 times this week and got the operator to speak to the case officer. She said that case officer will respond to you by COB Monday.

After couple of hours case officer called and asked for a attested copy of PCC . I got my wife to get it attested asap and attach it.

Case officer called back again ( i think she had to go home )

minute i uploaded the pcc, i got the email 

good luck guys.


----------



## DOL21042014

Congrats tushar... That's awesome news... !!


----------



## Doggester

Congratulations Tushar ))))
Well deserved grant
Wish you great life 

Tc safe journey 

Douggy


----------



## dusky

Hi tushar congratulations, I thnk this was designed best valentine day gift to both of you!!! Wish u a wonderful and prosperous life ahead


----------



## dusky

Hey tushar didn't u provide pcc before?


----------



## DOL21042014

What is Ur case officer code tushar


----------



## shankey1986

Doggester said:


> Congratulations Tushar ))))
> Well deserved grant
> Wish you great life
> 
> Tc safe journey
> 
> Douggy


Congratulations to tushar 
Hey Doggester any updates on your end? 
Please upload colour notarized copy before your case officer asks for it coz she is expecting that. 
Also she is expecting applicants statement of relationship and wedding photographs. 
Good luck to u. 
Talk to her straight, I think she is a nice lady and understands the situation.


----------



## Doggester

Hey thanks a tom Shankey
No update my side 
I did upload all these at the time of application.
Lets see how much longer will it be

U have fun and enjoy your time in Australia 


Douggy


----------



## vickygoyal29

Finally! My Wife's Visa Has Been Approved!

She received a call from the CO (and she was pretty angry about me hassling them up with so many calls & emails!)...Asked her a few questions about me (my time in Australia, Study, Work, etc)...Also, asked her about her own Education, Work and normal routine questions..

Told her that she would be finalizing the application soon.

She received her confirmation 20 minutes later.

DOL: 08/04/2014
CO: 05/02/2015
Online
Visa Approved: 13/02/2015

Thank you all for your regular updates, comments. It has all been very very helpful.

Wish you all the very best with your applications.

Cheers,
Vic

(PS: I seriously ate their heads up with my calls and emails!!!!)


----------



## dusky

Congratulations Vicky,this week was altogether was good.wish u a very happy n prosperous life ahead.


----------



## DOL21042014

congratulations vickygoyal


----------



## dusky

Hey dol21042014 any update on ur side?


----------



## DOL21042014

no update sadly... !!


----------



## DOL21042014

any update from ashusyd, arodace??


----------



## Arodace

I'm still waiting for my wife's visa approval. I've yet to call them again. Do you think it'll make a difference if I call them constantly regarding my wife's application?


----------



## DOL21042014

calling ahc helped some applicants... so you should also call them... !!!


----------



## DOL21042014

btw what is your case officer initials arodace?


----------



## Arodace

I wish there was one. Last time I called them, back probably two weeks ago, a CO was assigned. Considering that my wife's DOL was on the 31/03/2014, I can only surmise that a CO must be allocated by now. 

I'll have to call them on Monday then and see what's happening.


----------



## DOL21042014

arodace i suggest you to call your case officer directly or urge operator to make you get in touch with your case officer...!!


----------



## Doggester

Hi All,

as we know we are unable to update the ss sheet and its totally understandable that Becky is busy and would be hard for to find time to do same.

Thus, I have created new spreadsheet which has visa applicants from March 2014 because personally speaking I don't think we look at yesteryear applications. I have added applicants from one more forum if that;s ok with ADMIN as as to have wider database for reference.



Link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1y7ZSmOb4bbcjZsGX-bEpAG67CSbZPKPLovZq8OwOWjw/edit?usp=sharing


Any suggestions would be appreciated

Now, is anyone willing to keep it updated with me and after I would be gone. 

Douggy


----------



## ashran

Doggester said:


> Hi All,
> 
> as we know we are unable to update the ss sheet and its totally understandable that Becky is busy and would be hard for to find time to do same.
> 
> Thus, I have created new spreadsheet which has visa applicants from March 2014 because personally speaking I don't think we look at yesteryear applications. I have added applicants from one more forum if that;s ok with ADMIN as as to have wider database for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1y7ZSmOb4bbcjZsGX-bEpAG67CSbZPKPLovZq8OwOWjw/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated
> 
> Now, is anyone willing to keep it updated with me and after I would be gone.
> 
> Douggy


Hi Douggy,

Great work. Hats off.

Just a quick question. In the old SS sheet there are many more applications which have been skipped in your sheet. Any particular reason for the same? (like in may there are more application, but you included my name only)

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## Doggester

Thankyou 
No reason, i will add them today only. Just need some time.

Douggy


----------



## archana1729

Thanks a lot


----------



## DOL21042014

Good luck everyone for tomorrow... I hope I get visa this week... !!


----------



## dusky

Hey dol21042014, ur already allocate CO?


----------



## DOL21042014

M just saying.... No news on co yet


----------



## DOL21042014

Anybody getting visa today??


----------



## Doggester

Kiran did you contact AHC again??
Sorry about bothering you with my questions every other day,
What they are doing with your case is actually terrifying me so much.
I might be treated same way 

God bless us both
Douggy


----------



## dusky

Hey douggy, u have not added Kiran in the list?


----------



## Arodace

I contacted AHC today and a CO has not been allocated. I told them to escalate it and she said she would. She could not provide me with a proper answer when I asked her why it was that all the other March applicants have a CO assigned. It makes no sense to me. 

I'm not very happy about that, considering every other March applicant has a CO allocated except for my wife's. So, I guess just wait and see, which I am sure we are all doing.


----------



## DOL21042014

any update vchandm and ashusyd?


----------



## DOL21042014

that is very strange arodace because even 1st week of april online applicants got case officers.. what i think is that they dont want applicants bothering case officer thats why they are giving different answers each time..


----------



## DOL21042014

hi douggy,
i asked old ss admin mr ashish sodhi for giving access to it last week,, and he replied me yesterday and gave access to it... so i tried updating old ss today. hope that helps


----------



## vchandm23

DOL21042014 said:


> any update vchandm and ashusyd?


No luck yet.. called AHC today the same answer of 12 months processing time.
Have dropped an email to the CO requesting for an earlier grant..
The wait continues...


----------



## Sushy

*What is happening at your end?*

*Hello everyone, what's new??

venua -	30 June 2014	-	Online
ali.vmware	-	25 June 2014	-	Hyderabad
Zoomer -	15 June 2014	-	Online
archana1729 -	15 June 2014	-	Online
dusky -	13 June 2014	-	Online
jasharry -	10 June 2014	-	Chandigarh
simplysandeep	-	08 June 2014	-	Online
Pradiptod -	05 June 2014	-	Mumbai
saman7114 -	02 June 2014	-	Chandigarh
Rozie -	29 May 2014	-	Paper
ashran -	25 May 2014	-	Online
waitng -	14 May 2014	-	New Delhi
singh87 -	13 May 2014	-	Ahemdabad
GROV -	02 May 2014	-	Online
Bibinm -	29 April 2014	-	Online
Sara -	26 April 2014	-	Online
deepz -	22 April 2014	-	New Delhi
amanjotdeep	-	21 April 2014	-	Online
april2014 -	16 April 2014	-	New Delhi
Soniyo o soniyo-	16 April 2014	-	Mumbai
ashusyd -	07 April 2014	-	Online
Arodace -	31 March 2014	-	Online
vchandm23	-	31 March 2014	-	Online
Sarab1 -	25 March 2014	-	New Delhi
NJ86 -	20 March 2014	-	Online
Doggester	-	20 March 2014	-	Online
priya786 -	18 March 2014	-	New Delhi
Samson1234	-	10 March 2014	-	Chandigarh
Chris6 -	05 March 2014	-	Online 
ashdi -	05 March 2014	-	New Delhi

Regards,
Sushy*


----------



## ashusyd

DOL21042014 said:


> any update vchandm and ashusyd?



I try to call AHC many times so I can talk to my CO but they said CO will contact you if she need any further information.
I send an email direct to my case officer to make sure if she need any further information , She said "I will update you tomorrow " . Let c today ....


----------



## agathi

hey Kiran01 is ther any update on your visa its been more than a year now since u applied


----------



## Doggester

Ashusyd
That's good to know 
You heard from her today???

Good luck

Douggy


----------



## DOL21042014

*hello everyone,
please follow link below for all updates...!! its an old spreadsheet which was being previously updated by becky
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9
also fill following form for your visa application details to update the spreadsheet
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
regards
amanjotdeep*


----------



## Gayu Venkat

*Partner Visa Lodgement*

Oh God looks like the visa's that are launched in May are being currently processed now. I applied in Oct  Then probably il get in June July is it


----------



## Doggester

Hey Amanjotdeep,
Just saw old SS, its full on updated now. 
Your doing great work :smiley:

Cheers 
Douggy


----------



## sharmi82

Eagerly waiting for news of May/June grant. There is no upward movement after April 24th. Feeling really bad !!


----------



## archana1729

Me too Sharmi82 . Mine is June 15th DOL. 1st anniversary on May 2nd  I dont know whether I get visa by that time. But I will start calling AHC after 9 months is crossed.


----------



## dusky

Guys I knw it's really frustrating the way things are moving..


----------



## DOL21042014

please keep updating with all visa grants everyone..... follow link below for updates.... !!!!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


----------



## ashusyd

Doggester said:


> Ashusyd
> That's good to know
> You heard from her today???
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Douggy


Hi Douggy,

Guess what!!!
Last evening,got a phone call from Case officer and she ask me when your partner is expecting to come in Australia . I said ASAP. 
She said she got all required information and going to grant visa by today.
after 5 min. I got the golden email...........................

I would like to thanks to eveyone support....

I also would like to request those just visit this forum and don't update or provide their input ... Please update and enter all your details and make this forum live.


----------



## archana1729

Hi Douggy,

Great news and very happy for you  Congratulations and happy reunion.

Archana


----------



## DOL21042014

congratulations ashusyd... you raised our hopes... all the best for future...


----------



## Doggester

ashusyd said:


> Doggester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashusyd
> That's good to know
> You heard from her today???
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Douggy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Douggy,
> 
> Guess what!!!
> Last evening,got a phone call from Case officer and she ask me when your partner is expecting to come in Australia . I said ASAP.
> She said she got all required information and going to grant visa by today.
> after 5 min. I got the golden email...........................
> 
> I would like to thanks to eveyone support....
> 
> I also would like to request those just visit this forum and don't update or provide their input ... Please update and enter all your details and make this forum live.
Click to expand...

Ashusud,
Wow, awesome man.
Bingo very big congratulations 

Wish you wonderful life 
Tc

Douggy


----------



## deepz

I called up AHC yesterday and the operator told me that she will escalate the case to team lead as it has been 10 months and no CO allocation. 
MY DOL is 22/4/2014 ONLINE.


----------



## dusky

Congratulations ashusyd!!!! Wish u a great life ahead....
Ashusyd were u patient with your application or u kept calling Ahc?, share with us your experiences with Ahc.....


----------



## DOL21042014

keep updating guys,,, keep up the good work...


----------



## Gayu Venkat

Can Someone Give me the contact details of AHC ( Mail id , Phone number ). I launched my application in New Delhi.


----------



## DOL21042014

+911141221000 ahc phone no. ... Dial 1 and then 2 after calling,, Rather than listening to recorded message... 
[email protected] email id....


----------



## Sushy

*Good Luck*

*Hey all June Applicants good news 

June 5th and 13th Paper based applicants got their visa today. 
Pack your bags now... lane: lane:

All The Best to all the applicants... :fingerscrossed:

__________________
Regards,
Sushy *


----------



## dusky

Who is June 13 sushy?


----------



## Sushy

dusky said:


> Who is June 13 sushy?


*Hey Dusky, one of my friend informed me. *


----------



## dusky

Okay, anyways paper application processing is ahead of online hope online processing shud happen parallel to paper based ones. ..


----------



## jasharry

is there any difference btwn a CO and an immigration officer?


----------



## girlaussie

Case Officer is usually the one who works on your case/application while Immigration Officer works for the DIBP at airports and in offices and processing centres.

Girl Aussie 



jasharry said:


> is there any difference btwn a CO and an immigration officer?


----------



## DOL21042014

All the best every one for this coming week


----------



## Sushy

*Applicants are placed on the waiting lists by Date and Mode of Application*

*
Applicants between March and June 2014

1	-	venua	-	30-Jun-14	-	Online
2	-	Ricky1988	-	27-Jun-14	-	Online
3	-	ali.vmware	-	25-Jun-14	-	Hyderabad
4	-	ann	-	23-Jun-14	-	Nepal
5	-	Zoomer	-	15-Jun-14	-	Online
6	-	archana1729	-	15-Jun-14	-	Online
7	-	dusky	-	13-Jun-14	-	Online
8	-	jasharry	-	10-Jun-14	-	Chandigarh
9	-	Sushy	-	10-Jun-14	-	New Delhi
10	-	simplysandeep	-	08-Jun-14	-	Online
11	-	Srujana banuka	-	05-Jun-14	-	Hyderabad
12	-	saman7114	-	02-Jun-14	-	Chandigarh
13	-	Jay Dave	-	29-May-14	-	New Delhi
14	-	Rozie Toor	-	29-May-14	-	New Delhi
15	-	ashran	-	25-May-14	-	Online
16	-	waitng	-	14-May-14	-	New Delhi
17	-	singh87	-	13-May-14	-	Ahemdabad
18	-	pinkuR	-	12-May-14	-	Online
19	-	Amit21	-	05-May-14	-	Paper
20	-	GROV	-	02-May-14	-	Online
21	-	Bibinm	-	29-Apr-14	-	Online
22	-	Sara	-	26-Apr-14	-	Online
23	-	deepz	-	22-Apr-14	-	Online
24	-	amanjotdeep	-	21-Apr-14	-	Online
25	-	prabh dhillon	-	19-Apr-14	-	Paper
26	-	Apr-14	-	16-Apr-14	-	New Delhi
27	-	Soniyo o soniyo	-	16-Apr-14	-	Mumbai
28	-	Arodace	-	31-Mar-14	-	Online
29	-	vchandm23	-	31-Mar-14	-	Online
30	-	aqsa	-	30-Mar-14	-	Online
31	-	Sarab1	-	25-Mar-14	-	New Delhi
32	-	NJ86	-	20-Mar-14	-	Online
33	-	Doggester	-	20-Mar-14	-	Online
34	-	priya786	-	18-Mar-14	-	New Delhi
35	-	Samson1234	-	10-Mar-14	-	Chandigarh
36	-	Chris6	-	05-Mar-14	-	Online 
37	-	ashdi	-	05-Mar-14	-	New Delhi


Regards,
Sushy*


----------



## tushar3484

dusky said:


> Hey tushar didn't u provide pcc before?


HI Dusky

i did provide the color copy of PCC but they wanted the attested one. I thought color copy would do the job as it says on the website that it should either be color or attested.

But anyways not a big deal , I got it attested , clicked a photo and sent it to the CO in an hour.

She called me couple of times in a span of 90 mins 

I also wrote an emotional email to case officer a day before so that might have done the trick


----------



## dusky

Arodace said:


> I contacted AHC today and a CO has not been allocated. I told them to escalate it and she said she would. She could not provide me with a proper answer when I asked her why it was that all the other March applicants have a CO assigned. It makes no sense to me.
> 
> I'm not very happy about that, considering every other March applicant has a CO allocated except for my wife's. So, I guess just wait and see, which I am sure we are all doing.



Hey Arodace, does ur case have any complications? Hope you n douggy get ur visa grant by this week....Gudluck guys.


----------



## ShilpaHK

Hi Guysss...

Sorry for the delayed response...

My CO was 24 and a very nice lady to speak to...

All the best to everyone....

Wish you all a very speedy grant...

Cheers,

Shilpa


----------



## qwakaw

*Granted partner visa*

Thank you to all the members of expatforum, who gave an outline of how the visa Processing takes place in AHC, New Delhi..
We were clueless of what needs to be done, this forum helped us a lot. Really recommend the needy to go thru this thread to get a clear 
picture(it's one big thread)
DOL: 14 Jan 2014
DOG: 13 Feb 2015


Rgds


----------



## Doggester

Qwakaw,
Thanks for appreciatinh forum members efforts 
Did you apply online?? Any particular reason why it took 13 months for you to get visa??

Ta
Douggy


----------



## qwakaw

Doggester,

Yes the application was lodged online.
We thought that visa processing will be done promptly by the concerned authority without giving them any kind of push in the form of phone calls. 
They proved us wrong (we waited too long hoping to get any kind of response from AHC).
Only then we started searching online and by Gods grace found this forum(joined this forum on jan 2015... I know we are/were late by all means  ) ) with the required info (phone no. with extension to contact AHC ; case officers ; timeline for each process and many more).
No particular reason .. believe that they forgot to process our application  . 

Made a log of what we went thru in gnumen.org/blog.

Rgds


----------



## archana1729

Really. This is too ridiculous. Why do they charge so much just to forget processing an application 

I think once you complete 9 months you need to do a severe follow up not considering the operators' unrelated answers.


----------



## qwakaw

Exactly, once the application has gone beyond the advertised processing time(i.e 9 months).. do contact the operator.. ask for the CO details. 

Rgds


----------



## dusky

Guys a very humble request to all those who got their visa grants do share ur experiences with Ahc n co tat will help all waiting for grants, I knw it will b a moment of joy De day u get visa but do help others whenever you find time..
Hope my request leaves a impact...


----------



## DOL21042014

Hi qwakaw... Please tell us your case officer initials


----------



## qwakaw

Hi DOL,

SS - initial of CO


----------



## Sushy

Spoke to AHC operator for 15 mins straight , :argue: first 5 minutes she was polite then she started becoming rude but since I used to work too got her back to normal state and explained her that, talking like this wont justify her statements, but she was adamant too.. Then told her what is the point of her becoming so excited, told her that, you are not in my shoes, can I talk to the supervisor and all then she said how I am supposed to justify this call between us to the supervisor. I told her I don't know at least talk, but she didn't anyway.. She was like only April applicants getting processed and so on. She played her tape recorder about 12 months time frame. She told me that an applicant will get a CO by 10 months and so on. It was not a fruitful call... She just pissed me... They don't care, says you gotta wait since it is a 12 months time frame. When I have told them that, June applicants got visa so she told me that, I gotta justify this statement made to her on phone. Told me that, they will expedite my case only on one condition and that if I let her know the application numbers of those applicants who got visa. Clever operator.:frusty:


----------



## Doggester

I agree with Dusky 
Please do share your experiences,
Would really appreciate and be thankful.
Qwakaw: thankyou for sharing the info. Did your case have any complications??

Douggy


----------



## deepz

After going through Qwakaw case it looks to me AHC is nothing less than an indian govt office. They have increased the visa fees by 50% for spouse visa but visa processing speed is still the same. 
I will call them every second day now to know the status.


----------



## nasif

Hi

I have applied the 309 visa online on behalf of my wife on Dec 29 2014. 

My questions are:

1. I also submitted the sponsorship form. Do I need to upload the 40SP form separately? I have a feeling I have already done while filling the sponsors form . 

2. Immediately after applying I got a mail which asked my wife to go for a biometric verification, which she did in within 10 days. After that no news or updates.

Did any one who applied during that time frame got any response from the CO?

Thanks


----------



## kutti

Hi Friends, 

I am new to this Forum. 

I applied for Partner Visa 309 through online for my wife on 10/02/15.

She did Medical on 16/02/2015 including X Ray. Medical test was successful as told by Doctor 

Now it seems like she is pregnant. 

Can you please advise me that will this affect my application process time . 

What should I do now as Case Officer has not been allocated to my application.

Please reply to my query as I am really worried.

Thank you in advance for all your reply.


----------



## Jasvir19

qwakaw said:


> Doggester,
> 
> Yes the application was lodged online.
> We thought that visa processing will be done promptly by the concerned authority without giving them any kind of push in the form of phone calls.
> They proved us wrong (we waited too long hoping to get any kind of response from AHC).
> Only then we started searching online and by Gods grace found this forum(joined this forum on jan 2015... I know we are/were late by all means  ) ) with the required info (phone no. with extension to contact AHC ; case officers ; timeline for each process and many more).
> No particular reason .. believe that they forgot to process our application  .
> 
> Made a log of what we went thru in gnumen.org/blog.
> 
> Rgds


Hi guys .. can some one tell me how to get an operator .. I always get the machine and they only play the recorded message


----------



## girlaussie

She has already did her medical examination so there is no affect on her current application time. 

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



kutti said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this Forum.
> 
> I applied for Partner Visa 309 through online for my wife on 10/02/15.
> 
> She did Medical on 16/02/2015 including X Ray. Medical test was successful as told by Doctor
> 
> Now it seems like she is pregnant.
> 
> Can you please advise me that will this affect my application process time .
> 
> What should I do now as Case Officer has not been allocated to my application.
> 
> Please reply to my query as I am really worried.
> 
> Thank you in advance for all your reply.


----------



## girlaussie

Well if your application is within 12 months processing time then you or Operator can do nothing about it. All applications are assessed separately and it depends on some cases if relevant documents are already provided & CO don't require any more info then it's an easy one, no matter it's April or June or whatever month. 

I don't know your timeline but if its within 12 months then sit back & wait, there is no point calling AHC & argue over things which are beyond your control. 

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



Sushy said:


> Spoke to AHC operator for 15 mins straight , :argue: first 5 minutes she was polite then she started becoming rude but since I used to work too got her back to normal state and explained her that, talking like this wont justify her statements, but she was adamant too.. Then told her what is the point of her becoming so excited, told her that, you are not in my shoes, can I talk to the supervisor and all then she said how I am supposed to justify this call between us to the supervisor. I told her I don't know at least talk, but she didn't anyway.. She was like only April applicants getting processed and so on. She played her tape recorder about 12 months time frame. She told me that an applicant will get a CO by 10 months and so on. It was not a fruitful call... She just pissed me... They don't care, says you gotta wait since it is a 12 months time frame. When I have told them that, June applicants got visa so she told me that, I gotta justify this statement made to her on phone. Told me that, they will expedite my case only on one condition and that if I let her know the application numbers of those applicants who got visa. Clever operator.:frusty:


----------



## girlaussie

There are 2 parts of online application, one for the Applicant other for Sponsor. Have you completed yours through immi account??

Yeah AHC don't update or inform each applicant about biometric/medical, AHC/CO will only contact if they need any more doc/information from the Applicant.

Girl Aussie 



nasif said:


> Hi
> 
> 1. I also submitted the sponsorship form. Do I need to upload the 40SP form separately? I have a feeling I have already done while filling the sponsors form .
> 
> 2. Immediately after applying I got a mail which asked my wife to go for a biometric verification, which she did in within 10 days. After that no news or updates.
> 
> Did any one who applied during that time frame got any response from the CO?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## nasif

girlaussie said:


> There are 2 parts of online application, one for the Applicant other for Sponsor. Have you completed yours through immi account??
> 
> Yeah AHC don't update or inform each applicant about biometric/medical, AHC/CO will only contact if they need any more doc/information from the Applicant.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Basically I am from Bangladesh and I have completed through immi account.


----------



## girlaussie

If you lodge your application online then there were two links : 1: Applicant -Form 47SP Application for migration to Australia by a partner 2: Sponsor- Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia

So if you completed Sponsor Form 40-SP through this link then all good. If CO would require more info/doc he/she will contact the Applicant.

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie 



nasif said:


> Basically I am from Bangladesh and I have completed through immi account.


----------



## nasif

girlaussie said:


> If you lodge your application online then there were two links : 1: Applicant -Form 47SP Application for migration to Australia by a partner 2: Sponsor- Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia
> 
> So if you completed Sponsor Form 40-SP through this link then all good. If CO would require more info/doc he/she will contact the Applicant.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> Girl Aussie


Please check the attached image. I have applied this two applications. Is it OK?


----------



## girlaussie

Absolutely this is it.  

Girl Aussie 



nasif said:


> Please check the attached image. I have applied this two applications. Is it OK?
> View attachment 38497


----------



## kutti

girlaussie said:


> She has already did her medical examination so there is no affect on her current application time.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Girl Aussie




Thank you so much Girlaussie. 

Just one more question, Should I report this pregnency to AHC . Does it make processing time faster.


----------



## girlaussie

You very welcome  hmmm upto you, not required or must. I don't think it would make process any faster really, I mean it's 12 months processing time anyway. 

Girl Aussie 



kutti said:


> Thank you so much Girlaussie.
> 
> Just one more question, Should I report this pregnency to AHC . Does it make processing time faster.


----------



## nasif

girlaussie said:


> Absolutely this is it.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks a lot !! 

Just to let you know, as far as I have heard the current processing time is around 3-4 months for temporary partner visa. I know few people who visa with this time frame. I am hoping the same would be for me as well.. 

Thanks


----------



## girlaussie

It's bit unlikely to get Partner Visa 309/100 in 3-4 months time. I got mine in 5 months & Permanent one in 3 months so there may be some cases where no docs/info required and the application is Decision Ready so one could expect a quick grant. However, the standard processing time is 12 months for High Risk country so I suggest all applicants not to have tooo high hopes  I really pray & hope your wife get her grant soon. 

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



nasif said:


> Thanks a lot !!
> 
> Just to let you know, as far as I have heard the current processing time is around 3-4 months for temporary partner visa. I know few people who visa with this time frame. I am hoping the same would be for me as well..
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ali.vmware

Sushy said:


> *Hello everyone, what's new??
> 
> venua -	30 June 2014	-	Online
> ali.vmware	-	25 June 2014	-	Hyderabad
> Zoomer -	15 June 2014	-	Online
> archana1729 -	15 June 2014	-	Online
> dusky -	13 June 2014	-	Online
> jasharry -	10 June 2014	-	Chandigarh
> simplysandeep	-	08 June 2014	-	Online
> Pradiptod -	05 June 2014	-	Mumbai
> saman7114 -	02 June 2014	-	Chandigarh
> Rozie -	29 May 2014	-	Paper
> ashran -	25 May 2014	-	Online
> waitng -	14 May 2014	-	New Delhi
> singh87 -	13 May 2014	-	Ahemdabad
> GROV -	02 May 2014	-	Online
> Bibinm -	29 April 2014	-	Online
> Sara -	26 April 2014	-	Online
> deepz -	22 April 2014	-	New Delhi
> amanjotdeep	-	21 April 2014	-	Online
> april2014 -	16 April 2014	-	New Delhi
> Soniyo o soniyo-	16 April 2014	-	Mumbai
> ashusyd -	07 April 2014	-	Online
> Arodace -	31 March 2014	-	Online
> vchandm23	-	31 March 2014	-	Online
> Sarab1 -	25 March 2014	-	New Delhi
> NJ86 -	20 March 2014	-	Online
> Doggester	-	20 March 2014	-	Online
> priya786 -	18 March 2014	-	New Delhi
> Samson1234	-	10 March 2014	-	Chandigarh
> Chris6 -	05 March 2014	-	Online
> ashdi -	05 March 2014	-	New Delhi
> 
> Regards,
> Sushy*


There is no update on the partner visa status as of now. I called the AHC and they said the same 12 month processing time. Other update is that My wife's tourist visa allows her to stay for less than 3 months per trip, we fly to new Zealand on the 16th of jan, stayed there for 9hours and returned to Sydney and now she can stay here till 17th of April.

I am thinking to call the AHC again and request to prioritize my wife's application based on the fact that my wife is now 5 month pregnant and it is not advisable for her to travel after the 7th month.


----------



## Arvi_krish

nasif said:


> Please check the attached image. I have applied this two applications. Is it OK?


I have submitted only application for partners to migrate which also has the sponsor details to attach. Do I need to atoll


----------



## Arvi_krish

nasif said:


> Please check the attached image. I have applied this two applications. Is it OK?


I have submitted only application for partners to migrate which also has the sponsor details to attach. Do I need to still attach the application for sponsorship?

Arvi_krish


----------



## DOL21042014

hi everyone... my husband called ahc yeserday ,, no case officer to my case yet,,, operator was nice and said she ll try escalate the case n get case officer by next week.. hope for best... 
guys keep filling spreadsheet... !!!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9


----------



## kutti

girlaussie said:


> You very welcome  hmmm upto you, not required or must. I don't think it would make process any faster really, I mean it's 12 months processing time anyway.
> 
> Girl Aussie




If I report that my Wife is pregnant then Can they consider to fast track my application. 

The reason I am asking this is that If she complete her 7 months then she can not travel to australia in flights. and more over if baby is born in india then AHC India website says processing time for Child visa is 15 months. Please advise me what to do as I am totally confused.

Thank you again for your quick response


----------



## immu999

kutti said:


> If I report that my Wife is pregnant then Can they consider to fast track my application.
> 
> The reason I am asking this is that If she complete her 7 months then she can not travel to australia in flights. and more over if baby is born in india then AHC India website says processing time for Child visa is 15 months. Please advise me what to do as I am totally confused.
> 
> Thank you again for your quick response


You just need to inform the department that you are expecting. If you have not done the medicals your visa will automatically get delayed since you cannot do xrays during pregnancy. 
Once the child is born, tell them and they will include the baby in application - free of cost.


----------



## Arvi_krish

Arvi_krish said:


> I have submitted only application for partners to migrate which also has the sponsor details to attach. Do I need to still attach the application for sponsorship?
> 
> Arvi_krish


Can anyone help me on this?

Arvi_krish


----------



## DOL21042014

hi arvi,,, yes you have to submit sponsor application separately as per shown in image above... !!!!


----------



## DOL21042014

any update anyone??


----------



## Sushy

*Hi All,

My friend who is also a June 10th Paper Applicant got her Visa few minutes back. *


----------



## dusky

Is she on this forum sushy, u r June 10th aren't u?


----------



## Sushy

dusky said:


> Is she on this forum sushy, u r June 10th aren't u?


*Yes she is on this forum and yes I am 10th June applicant too...

jasharry	10 June 2014	Chandigarh granted on 24-02-2015*


----------



## dusky

I remember jasharry wanted to apply for visit visa n look thr she is wid partner visa 
Big congrats jasharry, wish u a blessed life ahead


----------



## jasharry

got my visa today..n thanks to everyone on this forum for their support n encouragement


----------



## DOL21042014

Share Ur case officer initials jasharry... N congrats to you


----------



## jasharry

its M


----------



## qwakaw

@@Doggester


> Qwakaw: thankyou for sharing the info. Did your case have any complications??


Nope, If there were any complication(s) they would/could have intimated us.. there was just complete silence. 

@jasvir19
+91 11 41221000 then 1 & 2 in continuation without listening to automated machine(as posted by a helpful member in this forum )


----------



## man86

Hi,

when I applied a partner visa for my wife I just lodged the online application "Migration to Australia by a Partner" on 28/08/14.

I just filled the application "Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia"

I am worried whether my DOL will be 28/08/14 or today.


----------



## kutti

immu999 said:


> You just need to inform the department that you are expecting. If you have not done the medicals your visa will automatically get delayed since you cannot do xrays during pregnancy.
> Once the child is born, tell them and they will include the baby in application - free of cost.



Hello Friends, 

I called AHC Delhi yesterday. Asked for the update on my application, The lady said she can not provide any information until CO allocated (She said it will take 9 months for allocation)

My questions are: 

1. My wife is pregnant now . But she did medical including X ray before it was known (AHC confirmed that they received her Medical report). If CO allocated after 9 months, by then she would have given birth to our child.

Can you please advise us, what happens to newly born child and our 309 Visa. Will they give 309 to both my wife and newly born baby. OR should we have to wait for baby visa also. 

2. How should I inform the AHC. Should I only get the pregnancy letter from DIBP prescribed doctors or I can get it from any other doctors. Is there any form I should add to it. 


Please advise us. 

Thank you


----------



## DOL21042014

Hi man86.. your Dol will be 28/08/2014... Don't worry


----------



## man86

DOL21042014 said:


> Hi man86.. your Dol will be 28/08/2014... Don't worry


Thanks DOL21042014..


----------



## Jasvir19

qwakaw said:


> @@Doggester
> 
> 
> Nope, If there were any complication(s) they would/could have intimated us.. there was just complete silence.
> 
> @jasvir19
> +91 11 41221000 then 1 & 2 in continuation without listening to automated machine(as posted by a helpful member in this forum )


@qwakaw 
I tried calling this number multiple times but no body picks up .. they just say please stay on the line


----------



## Jasvir19

jasharry said:


> got my visa today..n thanks to everyone on this forum for their support n encouragement


@jasharry 
Congrats for getting visa . 
Did you lodge online .. I lodged mine online on 19 JUN 2014 . Till now no news at all ..


----------



## DOL21042014

Any update anyone


----------



## ali.vmware

Reply below 


kutti said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I called AHC Delhi yesterday. Asked for the update on my application, The lady said she can not provide any information until CO allocated (She said it will take 9 months for allocation)
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. My wife is pregnant now . But she did medical including X ray before it was known (AHC confirmed that they received her Medical report). If CO allocated after 9 months, by then she would have given birth to our child.
> 
> Can you please advise us, what happens to newly born child and our 309 Visa. Will they give 309 to both my wife and newly born baby. OR should we have to wait for baby visa also.
> 
> ****ANSWER***** Just inform the AHC that your wife is pregnant and once the baby is born apply for baby's passport and give AHC a copy of the passport and they will include the child as a dependent applicant. Then, they will grant a 309 visa to your wife and a dependent visa for your child (all the conductions of the primary applicant visa will be applied to the dependent). However, on the other hand, if 309 is granted first and baby born later then you have to apply for a child visa for the baby which will take upto 15 months (I pray you don't fall in this situation). Furthermore, if one of the parent is Australian citizen (not just PR holder but a citizen) then the child will also be a citizen by descend and can directly apply for an Australian passport from AHC.
> 
> 2. How should I inform the AHC. Should I only get the pregnancy letter from DIBP prescribed doctors or I can get it from any other doctors. Is there any form I should add to it.
> 
> ****ANSWER**** Not too sure about this but I think they should accept the scanning report from any diagnose centre or any report proving pregnancy. Hope this helps!!
> 
> 
> Please advise us.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## sushyhusbane

we have had the best news sushy got her visa today i am so excited wahooo


----------



## DOL21042014

Sushyhusbane please give us details including your case officer initials


----------



## Sushy

*Finally*

*Hello everybody, I am a June 10th Paper Applicant, New Delhi via VFS Global. I got my Visa today dated 25th February 2015. :cheer2::lock1::lock1::lock1::cheer2:

My first wedding anniversary was yesterday and this is the biggest gift I got today after so much wait. It was close to 9 months wait seriously too much. 

The details: Interview was for 1/2 an hour. 10:54 AM he called me and ended 11:24 AM and visa was granted via email after 20 minutes. I don't know the name of CO because he spoke to me and didn't give me chance to ask him his name and then he called my hubby in Australia. He asked questions related to our relationship of 2 years. Then he apologised my husband 3 times on phone for keeping us apart from each other. The CO is a gentleman, polite and disciplined. I was rather shivering out of excitement. Thanks and good luck to everyone here on this forum. 

__________________
Regards,
Sushy 

*


----------



## dusky

Hey sushy tats wonderful congratulations and belated happy first wedding anniversary, wish u a very happy n prosperous married life.have a happy and safe flight.


----------



## archana1729

Hi Sushy,

Congratulations.

If you dont mind,Can you please post the questions asked by the CO?
Thanks,
Archana


----------



## Sushy

dusky said:


> Hey sushy tats wonderful congratulations and belated happy first wedding anniversary, wish u a very happy n prosperous married life.have a happy and safe flight.


*Thank you Dusky and good luck to you as well.. 

__________________
Regards,
Sushy 
*


----------



## Sushy

archana1729 said:


> Hi Sushy,
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> If you dont mind,Can you please post the questions asked by the CO?
> Thanks,
> Archana


*Thank you Archana....

The questions were only related to my relationship with him since my husband is Australian white and I am Indian, how we met each other and when we decided to marry each other and so on. 
__________________
Regards,
Sushy 
*


----------



## DOL21042014

Ny update vchandm and arodace??


----------



## vchandm23

Nopes... nothing yet.. Immigration still continues with the 12 months time frame..
No response from the CO for the mails sent..


----------



## ali.vmware

any more updates from june applicants?


----------



## Jasvir19

Congrats Sushy...

Guys any update for online applications ???? Any idea which month is getting processed???


----------



## DOL21042014

*hello everyone.... 
please keep filling the form for your visa application details below:https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
to keep spreadsheet updated as below*
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9  :juggle: lane:


----------



## surzzs

*Partner Visa granted*

Hi guys, 

Want to share my experience of dealing with AHC delhi. 

DOL: 6th April 2014(Online) 
Date Granted:25 FEB 2015

Things to do Call AHC within first minutes of opening they open at 8:30am and there is lunch time as well, as they are beginning the day with fresh smile and free mind. Talk to them calmly if your case has been 10 months and politely tell them you want to know why the case officer has not been assigned as while applying told us that the case officer will be assigned on the 10 months mark. 
If they feel feasible they will tell us that they will escalate the case to team leader and tell us to contact after week time.

They are allocating case officers to first week of April application.

Well Goodluck to all. 

Hope the information helps..


----------



## DOL21042014

hi surzz please tell us your case officer initials??


----------



## DOL21042014

hello everyone.... got my visa today around 1 hour back.... 
date of lodgement 21 april 2014 online mode,,, 
case officer initials SS
probably case officer allocated today only and she called my husband first and asked him few questions and 10 mins later she called me and asked questions... and after 20 mins i got visa grant mail... i and my husband are really really happy,,, its like m still dreaming,,,, thank you everyone for creating this wonderful forum and giving guidance and helping each other... good luck everyone .... but one thing please keep ringing ahc until you get some response... i did same.... called 4 to 5 times in february,,, and finally they said they'll escalate case and get case officer by next week but luckily got case officer and visa this week only.... 
good luck everyone... !!!
Questions Co asked... What is my highest qualification. Countries I stayed for more than 12 months other than India n Nepal, if it's our first marriage,,, n y I didnot visit you on visitor visa ?? And when I am planning to go to Australia??
regards
Amanjotdeep


----------



## surzzs

CASE OFFICER IS N and it's a lady and we don't know her last name


----------



## Jasvir19

surzzs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Want to share my experience of dealing with AHC delhi.
> 
> DOL: 6th April 2014(Online)
> Date Granted:25 FEB 2015
> 
> Things to do Call AHC within first minutes of opening they open at 8:30am and there is lunch time as well, as they are beginning the day with fresh smile and free mind. Talk to them calmly if your case has been 10 months and politely tell them you want to know why the case officer has not been assigned as while applying told us that the case officer will be assigned on the 10 months mark.
> If they feel feasible they will tell us that they will escalate the case to team leader and tell us to contact after week time.
> 
> They are allocating case officers to first week of April application.
> 
> Well Goodluck to all.
> 
> Hope the information helps..




@surzzs Congrats .. thanks for the information . 
and have a wonderful life together


----------



## Jasvir19

Congrats @DOL21042014


----------



## venua

A big congrats to all whoever got their visa grant..!!!ATB to rest..


----------



## sasa356

Hi Guys, according to the feedbacks from the forum members , we can notice that the paper applicants have got visas earlier than the online applicants, may be 2-3 months earlier.Is it right ? Actually why is this happening?


----------



## archana1729

Only AHC should know why paper applicants are far ahead of online applications.

May be they have less case officers who can handle online applications.


----------



## AmitArora23

Hi 
there
I have got visa State nominated sub class 190 and am now in aus
I need to apply for partner Visa and kid dependent visa from india
I am logged an application through opluntus 
What are the forms need to filled as i cant see any passport details for my kid in there


----------



## Singh09

Hey guys, this is Singh87. Sorry couldn't updated anythiny on my wife application as i forgot password for my earlier account. 
Please someone help!!
Me and my wife got call from case officer on 13 Feb 15. The case officer after asking few questions said that we will get result by next week. 
It has been two weeks now. I have call ahc and got replied that there is a technical issue on this file and they are trying to resolve it. 
Me and my wife are worried now. 
My question is that what technical problem it could be with the application and how long it might take to resolve. 

Regards


----------



## Anny

*July 20th 2014 application*

Hi guys, I applied for my partner visa along with my son on July 20th 2014. My husband is a PR in Australia. I was granted a visitor visa November 2014 and I visited him December and January. I am back in India now.

How long will it take till I get a Case officer assigned for my original application?


----------



## deepz

Anny said:


> Hi guys, I applied for my partner visa along with my son on July 20th 2014. My husband is a PR in Australia. I was granted a visitor visa November 2014 and I visited him December and January. I am back in India now.
> 
> How long will it take till I get a Case officer assigned for my original application?


Where did you lodge your visa application? Paper or online?


----------



## Anny

Hi Deepz mine was an online application...


----------



## deepz

Anny said:


> Hi Deepz mine was an online application...


Minimum 8-10 months from Date of Lodging application


----------



## girlaussie

No this is not required for Partner Visa.

Girl Aussie 



preet8525 said:


> hi everyone I have question in mind
> do we need ielts or any English text to b pass for partner visa
> thanks in advance


----------



## preet8525

thanks girl aussie


----------



## girlaussie

no worries 

Girl Aussie



preet8525 said:


> thanks girl aussie


----------



## vchandm23

Dear all,
Is there any update from anyone ?? Did any of you get any grant ??
At my end no luck yet


----------



## 1990

Why nobody applied online are getting case officers? Please members be active on forum, because people like us waiting feel consoled with the thought our que is decreasing and may be our file may be selected soon.


----------



## ali.vmware

Looks like I am the only june paper applicant left to be granted a visa. I am waiting for the case officer to be allocated so I can fly to India and get my visa. Im in Sydney on a tourist visa at the moment.


----------



## ashran

Wondering what happened to Online Applications(including mine)...!!!


----------



## PriyankaDhanraj

Hi everyone

Finally I have a case officer assigned
I called them today morning and asked them that I don't have a CO allocated and it has been 11 months now and neither we were asked for any documents.

The operator was kind enough and spoke to her team lead and told me that they are sending my to another officer. Just after few hours I got a call from the case officer.

She asked me if it is a arranged or love marriage? Date of marriage? How did you know your husbands family? Day we first met?
And if I am still working?who is taking care of my financials? It was just a 2min call and she asked me to upload a coloured pcc and some wedding photos

I have uploaded them online and now fingers crossed. Waiting for the golden email ?

DOL:: 15th april 2014
Online
Visited Australia on dec 6th to feb 26th

Hope this information would help the others who are in queue

Calling AHC and requesting them really helped


----------



## joel84

Hi Online Applicant,

Please let me know the forms which I need to upload for online application for partner visa
I have uploaded all the proofs.
I am not sure about the forms such as 1221 for 40sp, statutory declararion
Please let me know list of all form which need to be uploaded by me and my partner

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## vchandm23

Dear All,

I finally got the grant today..
DOL : 31 March 2014
DO CO allocation : 23 January 2015
DO grant : 5 March 2015
Mode : ONLINE
CO initials : TV

Thanks tons for all your help and support..

Cheers,
Vchand


----------



## Jasvir19

vchandm23 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally got the grant today..
> DOL : 31 March 2014
> DO CO allocation : 23 January 2015
> DO grant : 5 March 2015
> Mode : ONLINE
> CO initials : TV
> 
> Thanks tons for all your help and support..
> 
> Cheers,
> Vchand



@Vchand Congratulations and happy holi ..


----------



## ali.vmware

Hey Vchand, congrats mate!!!

Hi All,

Was an average week this week and the forum seemed to be quite. Hope to see some improvement next week and more grants.


----------



## Singh09

Hi all, this is singh87. Finally my wife got visa on 5th March 15. 

Thanks to all for help.

Regards,
Singh87


----------



## ali.vmware

Congrats Singh09, Wish you both a very happy life together.

Can you also advice when was your DOL and also was it a paper or online application?

Thanks


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

*Help!*

Not sure if this question should go in this thread but thought it's related to the topic being discussed in various posts so posting it here...

I got my PR in the month of APR-2014. I made my first entry in MEL in June-2013. I stayed there for a year but due to some unforeseen circumstances I had to return to India in March-2014  I had plans to go back within couple of months but still couldn't make it. 

I was the main and only applicant when I got my PR. I will be getting married soon and planning to go back to Australia with my better half as early as possible. Now, my question is how will my out of country stay affect my spouse's application? has anyone come across such situation or knows the consequences of it if any? Also, it would be great to know how critical it is to obtain Residence Return(RR) visa once the granted period for PR is over (i.e. 5 yrs) if one stays out of the country for a long?

Any ideas/help/suggestions will be highly appreciated.

Congrats to all who got their visas and all the best to rest of you!

Cheers!


----------



## girlaussie

You as Sponsor don't meet the Usual Resident requirement which means you live & work in Australia. As you stayed in Australia less than a year it doesn't really consider. Before your wife applies her offshore partner visa 309/100, you should move to Australia as you would require to provide tax assessment, Australian address etc.

For RRV you have to prove evidence of strong ties with Australia which could be job, family etc.

Girl Aussie



Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> I got my PR in the month of APR-2014. I made my first entry in MEL in June-2013. I stayed there for a year but due to some unforeseen circumstances I had to return to India in March-2014  I had plans to go back within couple of months but still couldn't make it.
> 
> I was the main and only applicant when I got my PR. I will be getting married soon and planning to go back to Australia with my better half as early as possible. Now, my question is how will my out of country stay affect my spouse's application? has anyone come across such situation or knows the consequences of it if any? Also, it would be great to know how critical it is to obtain Residence Return(RR) visa once the granted period for PR is over (i.e. 5 yrs) if one stays out of the country for a long?


----------



## sharmi82

Hi All,

I have a question here. I have done paper application for Partner Visa in october 2014. I would like to know whether I can go for medical and pcc before hand and get things ready? 

In case yes what kind of reference I need to produce to get the medical and PCC?

Please suggests.

Regards,
Sharmi82


----------



## deepz

sharmi82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question here. I have done paper application for Partner Visa in october 2014. I would like to know whether I can go for medical and pcc before hand and get things ready?
> 
> In case yes what kind of reference I need to produce to get the medical and PCC?
> 
> Please suggests.
> 
> Regards,
> Sharmi82


For PCC you just need to apply and mention country Australia. For medical you need to generate HAP ID online and then go to hospitals that in panel. See below link for more details

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm


----------



## deepz

It looks like AHC has stopped phone helpline for visa applicants. I tried calling number yesterday and line drops after the tape message.


----------



## bhupesh545

deepz said:


> It looks like AHC has stopped phone helpline for visa applicants. I tried calling number yesterday and line drops after the tape message.


I called around 40 times yesterday and tried today as well. I have experienced similar issue when line drops after the message.

Please do update if you are able to get through.


----------



## mripri

deepz said:


> It looks like AHC has stopped phone helpline for visa applicants. I tried calling number yesterday and line drops after the tape message.


The AHC number stays the same - 011 4122 1000. Once you hear the message, dial 211 immediately (instead of 12). 

Meanwhile, we just got our visa. The CO was assigned today; she spoke to both of us; requested additional docs (photos from wedding ceremony) and the visa was out in an hour.

Date of application: 17 May 2014 (Online)

We were silent spectators all this while; since we did not have much information to share. Now when we have got through our process, we thought this post would be helpful to all of you. Appreciate all the participants of this wonderful group; and wish you all the best!


----------



## netgnus

Congratulations mate !! I am July applicant 9 of July online . Hope it's comes up really fast . All the best for your bright future !


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

girlaussie said:


> You as Sponsor don't meet the Usual Resident requirement which means you live & work in Australia. As you stayed in Australia less than a year it doesn't really consider. Before your wife applies her offshore partner visa 309/100, you should move to Australia as you would require to provide tax assessment, Australian address etc.
> 
> For RRV you have to prove evidence of strong ties with Australia which could be job, family etc.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks for your swift reply Girl Aussie. Appreciate it!
So I need to be there first and start earning to meet the resident requirement as a sponsor. As you mentioned, less than a year is not good enough stay to become a sponsor, is there any specific period one needs to spend in the country before applying for partner visa? 

Thanks.


----------



## preet8525

hi i am also 3 July applicant. hope for the best .
and also have question that I cant upload anymore documents on immi account due to exceed file limit. I did change my passport details and upload pcc scan but not able to upload attested color pcc and attested passport .any advise will b helpful 
thanks


----------



## deepz

mripri said:


> The AHC number stays the same - 011 4122 1000. Once you hear the message, dial 211 immediately (instead of 12).
> 
> Meanwhile, we just got our visa. The CO was assigned today; she spoke to both of us; requested additional docs (photos from wedding ceremony) and the visa was out in an hour.
> 
> Date of application: 17 May 2014 (Online)
> 
> We were silent spectators all this while; since we did not have much information to share. Now when we have got through our process, we thought this post would be helpful to all of you. Appreciate all the participants of this wonderful group; and wish you all the best!


This is on on Embassy website:

IMPORTANT – Information provided in the recorded message on New Delhi’s immigration helpline is no longer current. Due to technical issues we are unable to update this information at this time. Please refer to this website for the most current information.


----------



## fhz

girlaussie said:


> You as Sponsor don't meet the Usual Resident requirement which means you live & work in Australia. As you stayed in Australia less than a year it doesn't really consider. Before your wife applies her offshore partner visa 309/100, you should move to Australia as you would require to provide tax assessment, Australian address etc.
> 
> For RRV you have to prove evidence of strong ties with Australia which could be job, family etc.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Do I need to stay in Australia for a year before applying visa for my wife? Isnt there any other way?


----------



## sharmi82

deepz said:


> For PCC you just need to apply and mention country Australia. For medical you need to generate HAP ID online and then go to hospitals that in panel. See below link for more details
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm


I understand the concept of HAP ID but I was wondering how some of the forum member got their medical done in a month's time frame .. as I understand HAP Id will be given to me by CO .. CO allocation is taking almost 9 months. For Online applicant I can understand they will be getting it while applying but for paper application I'm curious to know how people are pre arranging medical ? If any one with paper applicant can help me it would be great.


----------



## girlaussie

Paper Applicant can also get HAP ID through 'My Health Declaration' but this is only when visa is not lodged, once it's lodged, applicant has to wait for CO to provide HAP Id.

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm

Girl Aussie 



sharmi82 said:


> I understand the concept of HAP ID but I was wondering how some of the forum member got their medical done in a month's time frame .. as I understand HAP Id will be given to me by CO .. CO allocation is taking almost 9 months. For Online applicant I can understand they will be getting it while applying but for paper application I'm curious to know how people are pre arranging medical ? If any one with paper applicant can help me it would be great.


----------



## girlaussie

No worries. There is no 'time frame' for Sponsor to sponsor his wife but he has to be usually live & work in Australia, in your case you mentioned you don't live in Australia but India so you have to move there, work & live then your wife can apply Partner Visa.

Girl Aussie 



Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Thanks for your swift reply Girl Aussie. Appreciate it!
> So I need to be there first and start earning to meet the resident requirement as a sponsor. As you mentioned, less than a year is not good enough stay to become a sponsor, is there any specific period one needs to spend in the country before applying for partner visa?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## girlaussie

No, there is no such requirement, if you (Sponsor) are a Usual Resident then she is good to apply her Partner Visa.

Girl Aussie 



fhz said:


> Do I need to stay in Australia for a year before applying visa for my wife? Isnt there any other way?


----------



## Singh09

ali.vmware said:


> Congrats Singh09, Wish you both a very happy life together.
> 
> Can you also advice when was your DOL and also was it a paper or online application?
> 
> Thanks


It was paper application and lodged on 13 May 14.
Regards,
Singh87


----------



## kage00

I haven't been on here for a while, life has gotten so busy. 
My wife's 309 visa was approved on the 13th of February Woohoo!! We applied on the 15th of April last year.
The case officer requested another police check (for the applicant) and more proof of relationship (photos, emails, shared holiday flight itineraries, common utility bills) he requested that on the 4th of February. After we replied with that it was granted a few days later.  
Ps it was an online application from Europe, case officer was from Berlin


----------



## fhz

girlaussie said:


> No, there is no such requirement, if you (Sponsor) are a Usual Resident then she is good to apply her Partner Visa.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks. It means I should 1st move there then apply her partner visa. Till then, will she be able to get a visit visa?


----------



## deepz

mripri said:


> the ahc number stays the same - 011 4122 1000. Once you hear the message, dial 211 immediately (instead of 12).
> 
> Meanwhile, we just got our visa. The co was assigned today; she spoke to both of us; requested additional docs (photos from wedding ceremony) and the visa was out in an hour.
> 
> Date of application: 17 may 2014 (online)
> 
> we were silent spectators all this while; since we did not have much information to share. Now when we have got through our process, we thought this post would be helpful to all of you. Appreciate all the participants of this wonderful group; and wish you all the best!





fhz said:


> thanks. It means i should 1st move there then apply her partner visa. Till then, will she be able to get a visit visa?


yes


----------



## sharmi82

girlaussie said:


> Paper Applicant can also get HAP ID through 'My Health Declaration' but this is only when visa is not lodged, once it's lodged, applicant has to wait for CO to provide HAP Id.
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you Girl Aussie.. that means I need to wait till I get any communication from CO.


----------



## archana1729

Hi everyone

Hurray. Visa granted 

One hour back I got a call from the CO (Initials RS). She asked about our relationship and asked to upload my new Passport in Immi account then called my husband also.

Within half an hour visa is granted.

DOL: 15th June'2014 (ONILINE)
Visa Grant: 11th March 2015.

This forum is very useful and I am glad and a big Thanks for all the help.

Thanks,
Archana


----------



## girlaussie

No worries  Yes, that's right. She can apply for Visitor Visa only after lodging Partner Visa. If she goes for visitor visa first then it may be rejected so best option is : First Partner Visa then Visit visa.

Girl Aussie 



fhz said:


> Thanks. It means I should 1st move there then apply her partner visa. Till then, will she be able to get a visit visa?


----------



## girlaussie

No worries  hmm looks like yes you have to wait till CO ask for medical & provide you HAP ID. 

Girl Aussie 



sharmi82 said:


> Thank you Girl Aussie.. that means I need to wait till I get any communication from CO.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

girlaussie said:


> No worries. There is no 'time frame' for Sponsor to sponsor his wife but he has to be usually live & work in Australia, in your case you mentioned you don't live in Australia but India so you have to move there, work & live then your wife can apply Partner Visa.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks again! Meanwhile, I had received a PM from a fellow forumite and he mentioned that it's possible to lodge partner visa(309/100) application sitting at offshore. I dug a little into immi.gov site and found a booklet which has detailed info about how this visa can be obtained from offshore and onshore

here is the link if anyone is interested...

http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/1127.pdf

Doing some more study and hathering material before lodging an application.

Will be glad to be of any help if anyone else is sailing in the same boat.

Cheers!


----------



## girlaussie

Please read 'Sponsorship Eligibility' in this booklet you attached, it clearly states :

'If you are an Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen, you are required to be *usually resident *in Australia'

Girl Aussie 



Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Thanks again! Meanwhile, I had received a PM from a fellow forumite and he mentioned that it's possible to lodge partner visa(309/100) application sitting at offshore. I dug a little into immi.gov site and found a booklet which has detailed info about how this visa can be obtained from offshore and onshore
> 
> here is the link if anyone is interested...
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/1127.pdf
> 
> Doing some more study and hathering material before lodging an application.
> 
> Will be glad to be of any help if anyone else is sailing in the same boat.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## immu999

girlaussie said:


> No worries. There is no 'time frame' for Sponsor to sponsor his wife but he has to be usually live & work in Australia, in your case you mentioned you don't live in Australia but India so you have to move there, work & live then your wife can apply Partner Visa.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Not 100% true, I have spend only 25days of my life in Australia, which was for my initial entry. yet I have sponsored my wife+daughter and we are all good till now.

I'll go back only when the partner visa is granted and they know it.


----------



## immu999

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Thanks again! Meanwhile, I had received a PM from a fellow forumite and he mentioned that it's possible to lodge partner visa(309/100) application sitting at offshore. I dug a little into immi.gov site and found a booklet which has detailed info about how this visa can be obtained from offshore and onshore
> 
> here is the link if anyone is interested...
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/1127.pdf
> 
> Doing some more study and hathering material before lodging an application.
> 
> Will be glad to be of any help if anyone else is sailing in the same boat.
> 
> Cheers!


We are in the same boat mate.. My case is pending decision anytime now.. I'll keep everyone posted here.


----------



## poojashukla10

Hello My name is Pooja Shukla, I have placed request for spouse visa on 22 Jan 2015. In my previous passport my name was pooja shukla, but I just reissued my passport and I have name on it Pooja Ronak Desai, my husband address and my spouse name .would it effect my application. As on my application when I logged in I have name pooja shukla , and all documents I have uploaded they have name pooja shukla. 

But in my previous post I asked that does passport will require my husband name, one of the forum 

poster said yes it require, so I have changed every thing , on my husband name, but my previous documents are on name Pooja shukla, will it create problem, as we have paid for the application


----------



## venua

archana1729 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hurray. Visa granted
> 
> One hour back I got a call from the CO (Initials RS). She asked about our relationship and asked to upload my new Passport in Immi account then called my husband also.
> 
> Within half an hour visa is granted.
> 
> DOL: 15th June'2014 (ONILINE)
> Visa Grant: 11th March 2015.
> 
> This forum is very useful and I am glad and a big Thanks for all the help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Archana


Congrats Archana..!!I'm little xcited as my DOL: 30th June, 2014(Online). But, I understand the thing that it depends on case to case....Cheers..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jasvir19

archana1729 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hurray. Visa granted
> 
> One hour back I got a call from the CO (Initials RS). She asked about our relationship and asked to upload my new Passport in Immi account then called my husband also.
> 
> Within half an hour visa is granted.
> 
> DOL: 15th June'2014 (ONILINE)
> Visa Grant: 11th March 2015.
> 
> This forum is very useful and I am glad and a big Thanks for all the help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Archana






@archana1729 

Congrats archana. I am so happy for you . Have a happy life together you guys.
And archana did you call AHC or did they respond on there own.
My DOL is 19 JUN 2014 and it is PMV visa . Hope I get the good news soon . Fingers crossed.


----------



## DOL21042014

*hello everyone.... 
please keep filling the form for your visa application details below:*
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
*to keep spreadsheet updated as below:*
*https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE#gid=9*  lane:


----------



## archana1729

Jasvir19 said:


> @archana1729
> 
> Congrats archana. I am so happy for you . Have a happy life together you guys.
> And archana did you call AHC or did they respond on there own.
> My DOL is 19 JUN 2014 and it is PMV visa . Hope I get the good news soon . Fingers crossed.


Hi Venua and Jasvir,

Thanks for the wishes.

My husband called AHC last week and he was asked to call again after 9 months.

So we did not call again.

Yesteday, I got the call from Co and got the visa.

My guess is: My Husband is an australian citizen ( he got citizenship 3 yrs back), this can be the reason for fast processing time. Generally it's not fast but now a days for some people its delaying more than 11 months.

Considering that I did not expect the visa in this month, But I saw the number of AHC on this forum and I got the call from similar number yesterday. Immediately I picked up the call 


Thanks,
Archana


----------



## Jasvir19

deepz said:


> This is on on Embassy website:
> 
> IMPORTANT – Information provided in the recorded message on New Delhi’s immigration helpline is no longer current. Due to technical issues we are unable to update this information at this time. Please refer to this website for the most current information.


@Deepz 

Hey deepz have you tried calling teh AHC again ???


----------



## bhupesh545

I called AHC yesterday at +91 11 41221000. They have changed the menu options. For post lodgement enquiries, you should press option 3. It then directs you to a recorded message and suggest you to email the department at [email protected] for any enquiries. There is no option to speak to an officer.

I emailed the department asking them to assign a case officer as it has been 10 month since my wife lodged the partner visa application online. They sent me a general irrelevant reply suggesting about partner visa wait times and so on.

Please share your experiences when you send them the enquiry through email.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

immu999 said:


> We are in the same boat mate.. My case is pending decision anytime now.. I'll keep everyone posted here.


Thanks for sharing your experience mate. I have come to know from my couple of friends as well that you don't need to be onshore to apply for partner visa. Now it's confirmed that since you have already in the process and in the final stage of decision making. 
I am yet to lodge our application though. Gathering few documents. Please keep posting about your progress.

Cheers!


----------



## ashran

Just another update from other forum... (seems he missed to update on this forum also)...

Simplysandeep (online application, DOL: June 8, 2014) had got visa grant (12-Mar). Request to update the SS sheet for the same.

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## netgnus

ashran said:


> Just another update from other forum... (seems he missed to update on this forum also)...
> 
> Simplysandeep (online application, DOL: June 8, 2014) had got visa grant (12-Mar). Request to update the SS sheet for the same.
> 
> Cheers...
> Ash


great work ash we not that far now !!


----------



## girlaussie

Yeah because for Pakistani Applicants 'The sponsor does not need to be living in Australia at the time of application' check AHC Pakistan website, this applies to Pakistani applicants not other nationalities unless it is stated by their relevant authority.

Girl Aussie



immu999 said:


> Not 100% true, I have spend only 25days of my life in Australia, which was for my initial entry. yet I have sponsored my wife+daughter and we are all good till now.
> 
> I'll go back only when the partner visa is granted and they know it.


----------



## deepz

Jasvir19 said:


> @Deepz
> 
> Hey deepz have you tried calling teh AHC again ???


Yes. There is no one picking the phone. They are asking for email.


----------



## vicprab11

Hi everyone .I am new to this forum. I have applied for 309 / 100 visa from india. Was in australia for 6 years . My immigration history is not good as I was unlawful in australia then I applied for protection visa which was refused finally I applied for 820/100 partner visa which was also refused in australia because of schedule 3 criteria. Is someone there who is going through same situation.? Now its been 2 months I applied for offshore partner visa with all proofs and evidences .my relationship is genuine and ongoing from last one year and my wife is pregnant too. Well I want to know that how immigration officer going to deal with my case. Any suggestions will be appretiated. Thanks


----------



## ali.vmware

*Mustafa Ali*



vicprab11 said:


> Hi everyone .I am new to this forum. I have applied for 309 / 100 visa from india. Was in australia for 6 years . My immigration history is not good as I was unlawful in australia then I applied for protection visa which was refused finally I applied for 820/100 partner visa which was also refused in australia because of schedule 3 criteria. Is someone there who is going through same situation.? Now its been 2 months I applied for offshore partner visa with all proofs and evidences .my relationship is genuine and ongoing from last one year and my wife is pregnant too. Well I want to know that how immigration officer going to deal with my case. Any suggestions will be appretiated. Thanks


It would take approx 9 months for your case officer to be allocated and it would depend on the case officer to make a decision. However, I assume that the case officer may call you and your wife separately and ask some questions and then compare your responses. CO may also ask you for wedding photos, call history, messages, wedding card etc. so attach each and every thing possible. That's all you can do from your end.


----------



## vicprab11

Thankyou for your reply. Yes I have attached all the documents like lease , bankaccoumts, wedding photos, chat history, call history, holidays photos , plane tickets and many many other proofs ; me and my partner lived there for around 10 mnths.also she visited me once and she is coming again. .are these proofs enough? Thank you


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi Vicparb11 ... im new here too but have been following this forum for a while ...I have applied for 309 /100 partner visa from new delhi on 1 august 2014 ...now its been nearly 30 weeks but haven't heard back from immigration ...
I have a history of student visa cancelation while I was in australia ...had applied for onshore partner visa (defacto) 820/ 100 but have to withdraw the application cause unable to meet schedule 3 criteria ...
we have been in relationship for the past 3 years ..and have submitted all the supporting documents like relationship registration, joint bank acc, 888 stat decs, joint insurance , joint utility bills , photos etc.., 
anyone with same situation ...pls help
thanks 
Phoenix1986


----------



## vicprab11

Hi Phoenix1986 .yes our situation is kind of similar . I think immigration is going to look our case very closely because of bad immigration history . There shouldnt be any problem if we have submitted lot of evidence. All we can do is wait. Have you applied by yourself or hired ay agent? 
Thankyou


----------



## Phoenix1986

Yeah u r right ... 
but I think these r two different cases ...as long as the relationship is genuine there shouldn't be any hassle but could be time consuming cause of adverse immi history ..
DOL - 1st august 
MOL - online 
CASE OFFICER ALLOCATION - not yet
AGENT - yes australian based..
Thanks.
Phoenix1986


----------



## vicprab11

Thanks for reply . please stay connected with this forum. HopeFully you get case officer soon.


----------



## ashran

Seems this forum has become inactive lately due to gloomy speed of visa grants.

Request you all whoever has any update, please share. It is very helpful for all.

Hope we get speedy grants.

PS: I tried calling AHC last week(Friday). Same old no updates. Operators blabbering at will.

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## netgnus

Hi there 

My student visa got rejected once and I took my 820 visa withdrawed . I applied the new file 100/309 visa on July 9 2014 . Hopefully it will be soon .


----------



## joel84

Hi

What is the procedure to apply for visitor visa extension. 
My Partner require a visitor visa extension for another 3 months from May 2015 as the Partner visa application processing times have gone up. Her visa expires in May 2015.
How can we apply visa extension when in Australia?

Does she need to go back to India and apply
or
Can she apply for extension and go to near by country as she would finish 3 months in May.

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi netgnus ... I reckon our case is quite similar ... Even my student visa got canceled while I was in aust ...currently applied for offshore 309 visa (delhi)..
Im so worried and frustrated ...
hope we get CO soon ..
dol - 1 aug 2014
thanks 
phoenix


----------



## vicprab11

Hi guys its such lonG wait .its better to find a hobby atleast for ay year .Please update if someone gets any news. This forum is really helpfull. Thanks


----------



## girlaussie

'For people in Australia who want to apply online to extend their stay for tourism purposes. You will be required to meet all of the following:

hold a substantive visa
not have condition 8503 'No further stay' imposed on your current visa or have been granted an 8503 waiver
meet all the eligibility criteria for this visa.

Note: For applications in Australia you do not need to be an eligible passport holder in order to apply online. In Australia, all passport holders can apply online for a Visitor visa extension'

This is the link: Visitor e600 visa online applications

Click on Start An Application- Extend your stay in Australia

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



joel84 said:


> Hi
> 
> What is the procedure to apply for visitor visa extension.
> My Partner require a visitor visa extension for another 3 months from May 2015 as the Partner visa application processing times have gone up. Her visa expires in May 2015.
> How can we apply visa extension when in Australia?
> 
> Does she need to go back to India and apply
> or
> Can she apply for extension and go to near by country as she would finish 3 months in May.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## vicprab11

Hi girlaussie .can you please give some information for visitor visa.? I have a 3 year ban on temporary visas.my wife is pregnant. I have already applied for309 / 100 visa.is there any chance immigration can wave off ban for visitors visa. 
Thankyou
vicprab11


----------



## girlaussie

No, unfortunately, I reckon just wife pregnancy is not a compelling reason for them to waive this ban, sorry.

Girl Aussie 



vicprab11 said:


> Hi girlaussie .can you please give some information for visitor visa.? I have a 3 year ban on temporary visas.my wife is pregnant. I have already applied for309 / 100 visa.is there any chance immigration can wave off ban for visitors visa.
> Thankyou
> vicprab11


----------



## vicprab11

Thankyou for your reply. I will stick to partner visa and wait for decision .thankyou


----------



## preet8525

hi there 
I got similar case as other two here. I was in Australia for 6 years and was unlawful for quite period of time but got married there and try to apply on shore but had 8503 condition on then I apply to waive that condition but that got rejected and had no other to apply and I came back and apply offshore 309/100 on 3 july 2014 and now waiting and bit scared 
and also my wife visited me here once and as I knew it will b refuse but I applied visit visa and result refusal....
hope fully get co soon


----------



## girlaussie

no worries, yeah that's the best option in your current scenario.

Girl Aussie 



vicprab11 said:


> Thankyou for your reply. I will stick to partner visa and wait for decision .thankyou


----------



## vicprab11

Hi preet8525. Yes mate yours and mine case is similar I think. As long as relation is genuine and ongoing Everything should be allright. Please update on this forum if you get any news . This forum helps alot.thankyou.


----------



## Phoenix1986

yeah right ..no dramas as long as relationship is ongoing and genuine ..but we must get ready to face toughest interview ever ...
this visa process is so time consuming...
seriously so annoying ...hope its all going to be good with visa approval..
thanks 
Phoenix


----------



## vicprab11

Yes. thats true ; toughest interview. Couple of my friends went through this situation interview was toughest part.rest is fine one of my friend waited 16 months. But in the end it was good. both got visa approved. I have one question if you have child out of relationship ; does case officer still gonna give hard time? Thanks


----------



## Phoenix1986

Im sure that having a child from relationship will definitely add star to your spouse visa application ...
I guess case officer can only give hard time if he /she thinks something is fishy abt relationship...


----------



## vicprab11

Thanks for reply mate. really appreciate. Hopefully gets visa without any longggg interview. 
Cheers


----------



## joel84

girlaussie said:


> 'For people in Australia who want to apply online to extend their stay for tourism purposes. You will be required to meet all of the following:
> 
> hold a substantive visa
> not have condition 8503 'No further stay' imposed on your current visa or have been granted an 8503 waiver
> meet all the eligibility criteria for this visa.
> 
> Note: For applications in Australia you do not need to be an eligible passport holder in order to apply online. In Australia, all passport holders can apply online for a Visitor visa extension'
> 
> This is the link: Visitor e600 visa online applications
> 
> Click on Start An Application- Extend your stay in Australia
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


The visa granted was as below

Stay For/Until 11 May 2015
Entries Multiple
Last Date to Arrive 11 May 2015

Conditions:
8101 - NO WORK
8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY

When I checked with Department they said my partner cannot stay after 11th May.
Will my partner be able to apply for extension to stay after 11th May.
Does she needs to go out of country is visa extension is granted.

Thanks,


----------



## Arvi_krish

joel84 said:


> The visa granted was as below
> 
> Stay For/Until 11 May 2015
> Entries Multiple
> Last Date to Arrive 11 May 2015
> 
> Conditions:
> 8101 - NO WORK
> 8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY
> 
> When I checked with Department they said my partner cannot stay after 11th May.
> Will my partner be able to apply for extension to stay after 11th May.
> Does she needs to go out of country is visa extension is granted.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi

Your wife don't have to go out of Australia in case extension is granted. You can apply for extension in Australia through online also. The maximum processing time is 2 weeks. But mostly decision is made within a week. It is a very simple and easy process. Fees for extension is $345

Arvi_krish


----------



## agathi

Hello all,

Got my visa on 26 Feb 2015 was in india so couldnt update you all.

Date of application 29/ April/ 2014 
application lodged online (biggest mistake)
:second::second::second::second:


----------



## vicprab11

Congratulations mate. Thats really good news. Best of luck and have a great future. Thanks for sharing. Can you please tell ; why online application was biggest mistak ? Beacause I hv applied online.!!


----------



## vicprab11

hi agathi cn you pls tell did you had ay interview and hw was it tough or easy? What did they ask? Please share. Thankyou


----------



## agathi

vicprab11 said:


> Congratulations mate. Thats really good news. Best of luck and have a great future. Thanks for sharing. Can you please tell ; why online application was biggest mistak ? Beacause I hv applied online.!!


Compared to paper applicant online is the slowest


----------



## agathi

vicprab11 said:


> hi agathi cn you pls tell did you had ay interview and hw was it tough or easy? What did they ask? Please share. Thankyou


Interview was not tough its the stuff u have written in your application and because i already uplodaed notraised PC there was not much issue :noidea:


----------



## ali.vmware

congrats agathi!!


----------



## vicprab11

Cheers mate. Have ay good one


----------



## soniyo o soniyo

Hello Everyone,

Long time since i posted in the forum . As I was reading the earlier msgs in the forum,regarding calling the embassy, I too was facing the same problem. My call was getting answered by the calling machine only. Finally I managed to get through, by dialing "12" as soon I heard the automated tape.So everyone do the same and contact the embassy. also try calling in the early hours.
My DOL 15th April 2014
CO assigned 10th March 2015
Still waiting to hear from the officer.
For all those who got their grants, how does the officer contact you first, email or call?
also do we need to keep calling them , because though my officer was assigned i wasnt updated about it, when i called the embassy that when I got to know.
Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks
Good luck to everyone 
Congrats to ones who got their grants!!


----------



## netgnus

Congratulation mate !!!


----------



## girlaussie

Obviously, she can't apply for extension after 11th May 2015, it has to be before. 

No, as she will apply Onshore so not required to leave Australia for grant.

Hope this helps. 

Girl Aussie 



joel84 said:


> The visa granted was as below
> 
> Stay For/Until 11 May 2015
> Entries Multiple
> Last Date to Arrive 11 May 2015
> 
> Conditions:
> 8101 - NO WORK
> 8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY
> 
> When I checked with Department they said my partner cannot stay after 11th May.
> Will my partner be able to apply for extension to stay after 11th May.
> Does she needs to go out of country is visa extension is granted.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## ali.vmware

Not even a single grant this week, don't know why it is so quite. is there anyone who got a grant this week?

DOL - 25th June (paper application)

No Case officer assigned yet!


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Dear All,

With the blessings of Almighty and fellow expats I got my Visa today...

DOL: 26.06.2014
Mode: Online (From India).
CO assign and Visa Grant date: 19.03.2015 *(within 9 months of lodgement)*
Medical and PCC done and uploaded in 1st week of March, 2015.

Received call from CO (initials SS) today and she just asked for sponsor's ID proof to be uploaded in online application. Moreover, she told that she will take decision today itself. Afterwards, I received my visa within an hour after uploading sponsor's ID proof (passport).

*NOTE*:
My sponsor visited Australia once (for 9 days) to activate his PR visa and he is still with me in India. So those applicants who are confused about location of sponsor for partner visa: Only PR visa of sponsor should be activated at the time of finalization of spouse visa whereas partner can be anywhere either Australia or India. "Usual Resident" condition for sponsor signifying that sponsor SHOULD be in Australia *is not mandatory*. 
Even at the time of lodgement of Partner visa its not necessary that sponsor's visa should be activated. Thus the sponsor can visit Australia after lodging spouse visa and visa should be lodged without wasting any time further as the documents can be uploaded online anytime before allocation of CO.

*VERY IMPORTANT:* For any queries / clarifications do ask directly from all the sources given below:

1. VFS through there email ID.
2. AHC on their email ID: [email protected].
3. MARA Agents.

In addition to this, I have tried adding my details on spreadsheet but I wasn't able to do it. So i would be grateful to someone who can do it.

Please feel free to ask any queries.


----------



## netgnus

So many good news today .Omg the time is not that far lane:lane:lane::second::second::second::second::second::second:



CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## ali.vmware

Congrats and all the best for your journey to OZ.

I hope my wife gets it soon too.



Sharmaabhi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With the blessings of Almighty and fellow expats I got my Visa today...
> 
> DOL: 26.06.2014
> Mode: Online (From India).
> CO assign and Visa Grant date: 19.03.2015 *(within 9 months of lodgement)*
> Medical and PCC done and uploaded in 1st week of March, 2015.
> 
> Received call from CO (initials SS) today and she just asked for sponsor's ID proof to be uploaded in online application. Moreover, she told that she will take decision today itself. Afterwards, I received my visa within an hour after uploading sponsor's ID proof (passport).
> 
> *NOTE*:
> My sponsor visited Australia once (for 9 days) to activate his PR visa and he is still with me in India. So those applicants who are confused about location of sponsor for partner visa: Only PR visa of sponsor should be activated at the time of finalization of spouse visa whereas partner can be anywhere either Australia or India. "Usual Resident" condition for sponsor signifying that sponsor SHOULD be in Australia *is not mandatory*.
> Even at the time of lodgement of Partner visa its not necessary that sponsor's visa should be activated. Thus the sponsor can visit Australia after lodging spouse visa and visa should be lodged without wasting any time further as the documents can be uploaded online anytime before allocation of CO.
> 
> *VERY IMPORTANT:* For any queries / clarifications do ask directly from all the sources given below:
> 
> 1. VFS through there email ID.
> 2. AHC on their email ID: [email protected].
> 3. MARA Agents.
> 
> In addition to this, I have tried adding my details on spreadsheet but I wasn't able to do it. So i would be grateful to someone who can do it.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any queries.


----------



## Ash_hari

Hi everyone, 

I am so glad to let you all know my husband's partner visa just got approved. 

DOL : 07/07/2014
Application : online
CO allocation : 19/03/2015
Visa approved : 19/03/2015

My husband received a call from the CO today and in about 20 minutes we received the email. Such a speedy grant. For all you out there, good luck with the visa approval. 

Regards
Ash


----------



## immu999

Sharmaabhi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With the blessings of Almighty and fellow expats I got my Visa today...
> 
> DOL: 26.06.2014
> Mode: Online (From India).
> CO assign and Visa Grant date: 19.03.2015 *(within 9 months of lodgement)*
> Medical and PCC done and uploaded in 1st week of March, 2015.
> 
> Received call from CO (initials SS) today and she just asked for sponsor's ID proof to be uploaded in online application. Moreover, she told that she will take decision today itself. Afterwards, I received my visa within an hour after uploading sponsor's ID proof (passport).
> 
> *NOTE*:
> My sponsor visited Australia once (for 9 days) to activate his PR visa and he is still with me in India. So those applicants who are confused about location of sponsor for partner visa: Only PR visa of sponsor should be activated at the time of finalization of spouse visa whereas partner can be anywhere either Australia or India. "Usual Resident" condition for sponsor signifying that sponsor SHOULD be in Australia *is not mandatory*.
> Even at the time of lodgement of Partner visa its not necessary that sponsor's visa should be activated. Thus the sponsor can visit Australia after lodging spouse visa and visa should be lodged without wasting any time further as the documents can be uploaded online anytime before allocation of CO.
> 
> *VERY IMPORTANT:* For any queries / clarifications do ask directly from all the sources given below:
> 
> 1. VFS through there email ID.
> 2. AHC on their email ID: [email protected].
> 3. MARA Agents.
> 
> In addition to this, I have tried adding my details on spreadsheet but I wasn't able to do it. So i would be grateful to someone who can do it.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any queries.


Glad to hear.. congratulations 

I hope others will learn and will not mislead people.


----------



## immu999

Ash_hari said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am so glad to let you all know my husband's partner visa just got approved.
> 
> DOL : 07/07/2014
> Application : online
> CO allocation : 19/03/2015
> Visa approved : 19/03/2015
> 
> My husband received a call from the CO today and in about 20 minutes we received the email. Such a speedy grant. For all you out there, good luck with the visa approval.
> 
> Regards
> Ash


Congratulations


----------



## Phoenix1986

Congratulations ash ...
I wish u have a great life ahead ..njoy

Phoenix1986


----------



## girlaussie

Nobody can provide any wrong or misleading information. This 'Usual Resident' is required for Partner Visa as it's clearly stated on Form 40SP/Partner Migration Booklet/or even if you call DIBP this is what you get to hear from the Representative. However, CO/DIBP are also aware of cultural stuff so for Pakistani Applicants as per AHC website 'Sponsor doesn't have to be in Australia at the time of lodgement'. This only means that Sponsor has to show sufficient finances to prove that he can provide adequate accommodation and financial assistance as required to his partner for reasonable living needs which would cover her first 2 years in Australia. Sponsor would also be required to provide financial and other support, such as childcare, that will enable your partner to attend appropriate English classes. So if Sponsor is not 'usually living in Australia' then he has to provide more docs to convince DIBP that he has means to help his partner/kids settle in Australia.

I hope it makes sense.

Girl Aussie 






immu999 said:


> I hope others will learn and will not mislead people.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

Sharmaabhi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With the blessings of Almighty and fellow expats I got my Visa today...
> 
> DOL: 26.06.2014
> Mode: Online (From India).
> CO assign and Visa Grant date: 19.03.2015 *(within 9 months of lodgement)*
> Medical and PCC done and uploaded in 1st week of March, 2015.
> 
> Received call from CO (initials SS) today and she just asked for sponsor's ID proof to be uploaded in online application. Moreover, she told that she will take decision today itself. Afterwards, I received my visa within an hour after uploading sponsor's ID proof (passport).
> 
> *NOTE*:
> My sponsor visited Australia once (for 9 days) to activate his PR visa and he is still with me in India. So those applicants who are confused about location of sponsor for partner visa: Only PR visa of sponsor should be activated at the time of finalization of spouse visa whereas partner can be anywhere either Australia or India. "Usual Resident" condition for sponsor signifying that sponsor SHOULD be in Australia *is not mandatory*.
> Even at the time of lodgement of Partner visa its not necessary that sponsor's visa should be activated. Thus the sponsor can visit Australia after lodging spouse visa and visa should be lodged without wasting any time further as the documents can be uploaded online anytime before allocation of CO.
> 
> *VERY IMPORTANT:* For any queries / clarifications do ask directly from all the sources given below:
> 
> 1. VFS through there email ID.
> 2. AHC on their email ID: [email protected].
> 3. MARA Agents.
> 
> In addition to this, I have tried adding my details on spreadsheet but I wasn't able to do it. So i would be grateful to someone who can do it.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any queries.


Congrats and thanks for those highlighted words above. Was really confused since so far but now that you have that golden mail with you, I guess I can proceed too ;-). Will surely contact the suggested sources just to double check.

Thanks and All the best!


----------



## Jasvir19

Ash_hari said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am so glad to let you all know my husband's partner visa just got approved.
> 
> DOL : 07/07/2014
> Application : online
> CO allocation : 19/03/2015
> Visa approved : 19/03/2015
> 
> My husband received a call from the CO today and in about 20 minutes we received the email. Such a speedy grant. For all you out there, good luck with the visa approval.
> 
> Regards
> Ash


@Ash Congratulations ..
Could you please tell us your CO initials .


----------



## ali.vmware

congrats Ash_hari !!:second::second:lane:lane:

Looks like they are now granting visas for online applications and holding on for the paper visas. I hope they work hard and give more visas before Easter holidays!!


----------



## rtrsaravanan

I have a tricky situation and I need some help around the process. Hope someone who has applied online can clarify this for me. Thanks in advance guys.

Quick background info: 
I am PR residing in Australia. 
My wife was here for 3 months on Visitor's visa after we got married offshore. She has traveled back (to India) after the maximum stay of 3 months stipulated on her Visa. 
Now we are initiating the 309 visa for her online WHILE SHE IS STILL IN INDIA, since her Vistor Visa came with a 'No Further Stay' condition. 

Now to the situation. 
We lodged the online application for her from her immi account couple of days ago and I got the acknowledgement immediately - auto-generated apparently. 
Then I completed the sponsor part of the application from my immi account last night, but didn't receive any acknowledgement for this though. 
The tricky part is, she is traveling back to Australia today and landing here in the evening. But I havent had the time to upload the attachments. 
Everything is done and ready - all the documents, medicals, PCC etc. I just need to upload the attachments. 

Now to the question 
My question is, am I clear to upload the attachments after she is here with me ? Or will it be considered part of the application process and it will be seen as applying while onsite (which she isn't allowed to do because of the 'No Further Stay' condition). 

I have tried to dig around a little bit, but wasn't able to find a lot of documentation in this regard. 
I am going to give the guys in the department a ring tomorrow and see what they say. Meanwhile, I just wanted to get an opinion from people who may have been through similar situation. 

Worst case , I may have to do the attachments after three months, when she has to take an exit again. Hopefully, (actually I am pretty sure ;o)) I wont get a case officer allocated meanwhile.

Any help is appreciated guys.


----------



## Sharmaabhi

rtrsaravanan said:


> I have a tricky situation and I need some help around the process. Hope someone who has applied online can clarify this for me. Thanks in advance guys.
> 
> Quick background info:
> I am PR residing in Australia.
> My wife was here for 3 months on Visitor's visa after we got married offshore. She has traveled back (to India) after the maximum stay of 3 months stipulated on her Visa.
> Now we are initiating the 309 visa for her online WHILE SHE IS STILL IN INDIA, since her Vistor Visa came with a 'No Further Stay' condition.
> 
> Now to the situation.
> We lodged the online application for her from her immi account couple of days ago and I got the acknowledgement immediately - auto-generated apparently.
> Then I completed the sponsor part of the application from my immi account last night, but didn't receive any acknowledgement for this though.
> The tricky part is, she is traveling back to Australia today and landing here in the evening. But I havent had the time to upload the attachments.
> Everything is done and ready - all the documents, medicals, PCC etc. I just need to upload the attachments.
> 
> Now to the question
> My question is, am I clear to upload the attachments after she is here with me ? Or will it be considered part of the application process and it will be seen as applying while onsite (which she isn't allowed to do because of the 'No Further Stay' condition).
> 
> I have tried to dig around a little bit, but wasn't able to find a lot of documentation in this regard.
> I am going to give the guys in the department a ring tomorrow and see what they say. Meanwhile, I just wanted to get an opinion from people who may have been through similar situation.
> 
> Worst case , I may have to do the attachments after three months, when she has to take an exit again. Hopefully, (actually I am pretty sure ;o)) I wont get a case officer allocated meanwhile.
> 
> Any help is appreciated guys.




Hi,

Please note that there is no need to fill the sponsor part from different immiaccount. All details are to be filled in the same - one application and then it has to be submitted with fees.

In addition to this, you are free to upload your documents anytime irrespective of any condition (even current stay of applicant doesn't matter). There is no such rule for time of uploading of documents. Just upload the documents before allocation of CO.

The only need of applicant to be offshore is at the time of finalization of visa... i.e. applicant should get offshore just before CO is allocated so as to avoid the delay in grant because CO will ask the applicant to go offshore before taking decision on visa.


----------



## ali.vmware

Hi senior group members,

Can I have your opinion on my query?

My wife has already applied for a partner visa 309 on the 25th of June and now she is in Australia on a visitor visa SUBCLASS 600 which is A THREE MONTHS MAX STAY, with MULTIPLE ENTRY, LAST DAY OF ARRIVAL: 01.07.2015 (Her Visa dose *NOT* have a 'No Further Stay' condition to it).

This is her 3rd entry to Australia (we flied back and forth to NZ twice to reset the 3month stay)and she can now stay till April 17th.

Now my questions are as follows, 

1. Is there any way that we can switch our 309 offshore application to 820 onshore application?
2. Can I apply for an extension of subclass 600 visa for another 6 months? (applicant 6 months pregnant)?
3. Can the applicant give birth in Australia while on visitor visa 600? (applicant already have blue medicare card)

Any advice would be appreciated

Gratitude


----------



## girlaussie

1: I reckon you can't switch your application as it's already lodged, you probably need to cancel your 309/100 visa application & then lodge a new file Onshore, obviously you won't get refund for the 1st one, so have to pay fee for Onshore Application which is double of what you paid earlier

3: How did she get Medicare card while on her Visitor Visa??

Girl Aussie 



ali.vmware said:


> Hi senior group members,
> 
> Can I have your opinion on my query?
> 
> My wife has already applied for a partner visa 309 on the 25th of June and now she is in Australia on a visitor visa SUBCLASS 600 which is A THREE MONTHS MAX STAY, with MULTIPLE ENTRY, LAST DAY OF ARRIVAL: 01.07.2015 (Her Visa dose *NOT* have a 'No Further Stay' condition to it).
> 
> This is her 3rd entry to Australia (we flied back and forth to NZ twice to reset the 3month stay)and she can now stay till April 17th.
> 
> Now my questions are as follows,
> 
> 1. Is there any way that we can switch our 309 offshore application to 820 onshore application?
> 2. Can I apply for an extension of subclass 600 visa for another 6 months? (applicant 6 months pregnant)?
> 3. Can the applicant give birth in Australia while on visitor visa 600? (applicant already have blue medicare card)
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated
> 
> Gratitude


----------



## Ash_hari

Jasvir19 said:


> @Ash Congratulations ..
> Could you please tell us your CO initials .


Hi Jasvir, 

It is code 02 from the spreadsheet a


----------



## ali.vmware

applicants who have applied for a 309/100 visa are eligible to apply for a temporary medicare. refer http://www.humanservices.gov.au/spw/customer/forms/resources/3101-1306en.pdf it states that 
People who have applied for a permanent resident visa (except for 
a parent visa) may be eligible for the Medicare and Pharmaceutical 
Benefits Scheme programs if they have a visa authorising their stay in 
Australia and:
• have permission to work, or
• their parent, spouse or child is an Australian citizen or holds an 
Australian permanent resident visa.

A lot of medicare staff themselves dont know about this and hassle applicants but medicare offices located in the suburbs (ex: bankstown in sydney) where there are a lot of migrants living knows about this and issue medicare stright away.




girlaussie said:


> 1: I reckon you can't switch your application as it's already lodged, you probably need to cancel your 309/100 visa application & then lodge a new file Onshore, obviously you won't get refund for the 1st one, so have to pay fee for Onshore Application which is double of what you paid earlier
> 
> 3: How did she get Medicare card while on her Visitor Visa??
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## girlaussie

hmm ok fair enough.

Girl Aussie 



ali.vmware said:


> applicants who have applied for a 309/100 visa are eligible to apply for a temporary medicare. refer http://www.humanservices.gov.au/spw/customer/forms/resources/3101-1306en.pdf it states that
> People who have applied for a permanent resident visa (except for
> a parent visa) may be eligible for the Medicare and Pharmaceutical
> Benefits Scheme programs if they have a visa authorising their stay in
> Australia and:
> • have permission to work, or
> • their parent, spouse or child is an Australian citizen or holds an
> Australian permanent resident visa.
> 
> A lot of medicare staff themselves dont know about this and hassle applicants but medicare offices located in the suburbs (ex: bankstown in sydney) where there are a lot of migrants living knows about this and issue medicare stright away.


----------



## deepz

Finally, we got visa. CO was allocated on 12th March. She (NK) called up me and asked my DOB and fathers name and told me that she will take decision in an hour. After that we got email with visa grant. No phone calls to my wife.


----------



## Phoenix1986

Congratulations deepz ..
have a beautiful life ahead ..


----------



## tejinder kaur

Need help
i was granted my partner visa 28/01/15
I had to enter australia before 13/04/15 so i entered on the 28/02/15. My visa is a e visa and it says mulitple entry. I plan on going back to india next week for 3 weeks i just want to make sure that ill have no problem coming back to australia.


----------



## deepz

tejinder kaur said:


> Need help
> i was granted my partner visa 28/01/15
> I had to enter australia before 13/04/15 so i entered on the 28/02/15. My visa is a e visa and it says mulitple entry. I plan on going back to india next week for 3 weeks i just want to make sure that ill have no problem coming back to australia.


You won't have any problem.


----------



## tejinder kaur

Thank you deepz and congratulations


----------



## vicprab11

Hi can some please help? ; I have confusion in regards to tourist visa. I have a 3 year ban on any temporary visas. But I have applied for 309 / 100. my wife is pregnant and baby is due in september . I know pregnancy is not a compelling reason to waive of ban .but is it possible to apply near delivery of a baby ; because there is no one to look after my wife. Please help if someone has gone through this situation .thankyou.


----------



## rckysunil

*pls clearify my patner sub class*

hi all,
i was married in june 2013 in melbourne but due to visa condition i have to apply offshore application, still 2 months away from 2 years realtionship. just want to know that i'll be under subclass 309 or subclass 100. pls advice 
thanks 
sunil


----------



## khatrionline21

Hi Congratz everyone whos getting new grants everyday  


1)Can someone please provide me sample of any REFERENCE LETTER to be written by your friend or anyone in any PR application ??

2) And I am staying in Australia on Tourist Visa now, waiting for my 309 & 100 visa.... so can anyone provide me the contact no of AHC in Australia so that I can ask about the status of my application ?? 

Thanks


----------



## cyberkidpk

*cyberkidpk*



Sharmaabhi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With the blessings of Almighty and fellow expats I got my Visa today...
> 
> DOL: 26.06.2014
> Mode: Online (From India).
> CO assign and Visa Grant date: 19.03.2015 *(within 9 months of lodgement)*
> Medical and PCC done and uploaded in 1st week of March, 2015.
> 
> Received call from CO (initials SS) today and she just asked for sponsor's ID proof to be uploaded in online application. Moreover, she told that she will take decision today itself. Afterwards, I received my visa within an hour after uploading sponsor's ID proof (passport).
> 
> *NOTE*:
> My sponsor visited Australia once (for 9 days) to activate his PR visa and he is still with me in India. So those applicants who are confused about location of sponsor for partner visa: Only PR visa of sponsor should be activated at the time of finalization of spouse visa whereas partner can be anywhere either Australia or India. "Usual Resident" condition for sponsor signifying that sponsor SHOULD be in Australia *is not mandatory*.
> Even at the time of lodgement of Partner visa its not necessary that sponsor's visa should be activated. Thus the sponsor can visit Australia after lodging spouse visa and visa should be lodged without wasting any time further as the documents can be uploaded online anytime before allocation of CO.
> 
> *VERY IMPORTANT:* For any queries / clarifications do ask directly from all the sources given below:
> 
> 1. VFS through there email ID.
> 2. AHC on their email ID: [email protected].
> 3. MARA Agents.
> 
> In addition to this, I have tried adding my details on spreadsheet but I wasn't able to do it. So i would be grateful to someone who can do it.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any queries.


First of all, many congrats on your grant.
I am one the few cases similar to yours i.e. not in Australia while filing for my partners 309.

I have validated my visa though. Can you please tell me how did you the fill the clause in form 40SP where your sponsor needs to tell how he will undertake the sponsorship obligation if he is not in Australia. What did you or your sponsor say and attach ?

waiting for your reply


----------



## rckysunil

*Need a big favour*

Hi All,

I'm posting my enquiry here again. I need the favour from you guys. PLZZZ Reply soon.

I'm in Australia now. I came here in 2006 on student visa and in 2008 my visa was refused due to fraudulent documents. I've been on the bridging visa since then.

Infact, I got married to an Australian Citizen in June 2013 and at that time I applied for Partner Visa from Australia and it was refused due to Schedule 3 (which means that I can't apply from/within Australia due to Visa condition). After that I've been to MRT (Migration Review Tribunal) and they have't waived off the schedule 3.

Its been less than two years from my marriage and MRT says that I need to apply the partner visa offshore. 

Can anybody advice me the Visa subclass in which I should apply ? 

Awaiting the replies..


Rocky.


----------



## vicprab11

Hey bro. apply for 309/100 .iits a nine month painfull process Which mmeans long wait. Make sure everything is crystal clear like water. Immigration officer will have a very very close look in your case and ling interview too. That's all I can say


----------



## vicprab11

And you will under 309 temporary after when you get grant. 100 is for p.r when you will be eligible after two year from the date you apply.
cheers


----------



## _shel

vicprab11 said:


> Hey bro. apply for 309/100 .iits a nine month painfull process Which mmeans long wait. Make sure everything is crystal clear like water. Immigration officer will have a very very close look in your case and ling interview too. That's all I can say


 They will indeed, could even reject on character grounds.


----------



## vicprab11

dont know that mate... all I know is your marriage should be genuine and ...if they doubt and find fishy. Yes ; then they can reject.


----------



## vicprab11

_shel said:


> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro. apply for 309/100 .iits a nine month painfull process Which mmeans long wait. Make sure everything is crystal clear like water. Immigration officer will have a very very close look in your case and ling interview too. That's all I can say
> 
> 
> 
> They will indeed, could even reject on character grounds.
Click to expand...

Like in my case student visa was cancelled; then applied 820/100 which got rejected . Now I hv applied for 309 / 100. I have given tons of proofs and evidences. Also having child.All they see is your relationship which is genuine and ongoing.


----------



## _shel

Character and police certificate requirements
*You will not pass the character test if:*

you have a substantial criminal record, meaning you have been sentenced to 12 months or more in prison, or multiple sentences that add up to more than 12 months in prison. A suspended sentence is considered a prison sentence.
you have been convicted of escaping from immigration detention, or convicted for an offence that you committed:
while you were in immigration detention
during an escape from immigration detention
after an escape, but before you were taken into immigration detention again.
you are or have been a member of a group or organisation, or had or have an association with a person, group or organisation that the Minister for Immigration reasonably suspects of involvement in criminal conduct
the Minister for Immigration reasonably suspects that you have been involved in people smuggling, people trafficking, genocide, a war crime, a crime against humanity, a crime involving torture or slavery, or a crime that is of serious international concern, whether or not you have been convicted of such an offence
*your past and present criminal or general conduct shows that you are not of good character*
there is a risk that while you are in Australia you would:
engage in criminal conduct
harass, molest, intimidate or stalk another person
vilify a segment of the Australian community
incite discord in the Australian community or in a part of it
be a danger to the Australian community or a part of it.
you have been convicted of, or found guilty or had a charge proven for one or more sexually based offences involving a child,
you are subject to an adverse security assessment by the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation
you are subject to an Interpol notice, from which it is reasonable to infer that you a direct or indirect risk to the Australian community, or a segment of the Australian community.

Application of the Fraud Public Interest Criterion 4020 across all Family Stream visas
*What is the purpose of the Fraud PIC 4020?*

The Fraud PIC 4020 has been applied to all Family Stream visas to minimise the level of fraud present in visa applications by providing a strong disincentive to those considering submitting false or misleading information in relation to an application (including review).

The Fraud PIC 4020 strengthens the department's ability to refuse to grant a visa where applicants have provided any false or misleading information.

How does the department assess an application against the Fraud PIC 4020?

The Fraud PIC 4020 is comprised of three primary questions:

Have you provided bogus documents or information that is false or misleading during the course of the current application?
*Have you previously provided bogus documents or information that is false or misleading in relation to a visa that you held in the 12 months before current application was made?*
*Have you had a visa refused for failing to meet the Fraud PIC 4020 in the three year period immediately before both time of application and decision?*
For visa subclasses that are subject to the Fraud PIC 4020, these criteria allow the department to lawfully assess whether your application contains bogus documents or information that is false or misleading.


----------



## rckysunil

@VicPrab11 and _Shel

Thanks mates for your prompt reply. 

@_Shel: About the Fraud PIC 4020, my student migration was refused in March 2010 and MRT for the same case was refused as well because of bogus documents on February 2012. Can you please do some calculations and would appreciate if you can please let me know if I'm eligible for applying the visa now or do I need to wait for sometime? 

Also, I will be completing my 2 years of marriage in June 2015 and have common financial aspects sharing with my wife like various bills, rent agreement etc etc. as a proof of our relationship. Would I get the Partner (Provisional) - 309 visa and then after two years Partner (Migrant) - 100 visa or would I get Partner (Migrant) - 100 visa directly? 

Really appreciate your guidance guys.

Rocky.


----------



## vicprab11

rckysunil said:


> @VicPrab11 and _Shel
> 
> Thanks mates for your prompt reply.
> 
> @_Shel: About the Fraud PIC 4020, my student migration was refused in March 2010 and MRT for the same case was refused as well because of bogus documents on February 2012. Can you please do some calculations and would appreciate if you can please let me know if I'm eligible for applying the visa now or do I need to wait for sometime?
> 
> Also, I will be completing my 2 years of marriage in June 2015 and have common financial aspects sharing with my wife like various bills, rent agreement etc etc. as a proof of our relationship. Would I get the Partner (Provisional) - 309 visa and then after two years Partner (Migrant) - 100 visa or would I get Partner (Migrant) - 100 visa directly?
> 
> Really appreciate your guidance guys.
> 
> Rocky.


Cheers mate have a good one


----------



## ashran

I am not sure who is maintaining the SS sheet as of now. Seems following updates from the other form are not present.

Just wanted to update them that rocky87(DOL: 30th March 2014, Online) has been granted partner visa (was updated in other forum) on 23rd March 2015.

Also, as indicated earlier simplysandeep (DOL: 8th June 2014, Online) also had got visa granted on 12th Mar 2015.

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## ashran

Hi,

Guys any update on your applications?

Doggester 20/03/2014	Online
aqsa 30/03/2014	online
Arodace 31/03/2014	Online
priyankadhanraj 15/04/2014	online
prabh dhillon 19/04/2014	paper
GROV 02/05/2014	Online
pinkuR 12/05/2014	online
waitng 14/05/2014	New Delhi
snow 16/05/2014	online
rozie toor 29/05/2014	new delhi
jay dave 29/05/2014	newdelhi

PS: Correct me if the list is wrong for pending applications for Mar/Apr/May 2014

Cheers..
Ash


----------



## Doggester

Hi Ashran,
No update from my side.
Still waiting for CO to contact me.
Called last week, was told CO will contact soon.
I have already finished 12 months timeframe 

Douggy


----------



## Sharmaabhi

cyberkidpk said:


> First of all, many congrats on your grant.
> I am one the few cases similar to yours i.e. not in Australia while filing for my partners 309.
> 
> I have validated my visa though. Can you please tell me how did you the fill the clause in form 40SP where your sponsor needs to tell how he will undertake the sponsorship obligation if he is not in Australia. What did you or your sponsor say and attach ?
> 
> waiting for your reply



Hi,

I can't find the clause mentioned by you. I applied online. 

Please tell me the exact location (point number and page) in the form.


----------



## cyberkidpk

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't find the clause mentioned by you. I applied online.
> 
> Please tell me the exact location (point number and page) in the form.


Hi

Its in Form 40Sp, on page 8 - Ques # 11

An extract is given below

"If your residential address is not in Australia, please attach a
statement at the end of this form outlining how you will meet your
sponsorship obligations. See Question 52 Undertaking"


----------



## Sharmaabhi

cyberkidpk said:


> Hi
> 
> Its in Form 40Sp, on page 8 - Ques # 11
> 
> An extract is given below
> 
> "If your residential address is not in Australia, please attach a
> statement at the end of this form outlining how you will meet your
> sponsorship obligations. See Question 52 Undertaking"


Hi,

I got the question in the form.

Please note that I filed the application through online system and there is no need to upload the form 40SP after filing it. All the details asked in this form are already present as part of the online application and there was no such question over there. 

Online application do asks for residential address of sponsor but there is no requirement of statement in it. Once you will start filing the online application, your questions will start getting answered.


----------



## rckysunil

My query is on page no. 2990.

About the Fraud PIC 4020, my student migration was refused in March 2010 and MRT for the same case was refused as well because of bogus documents on February 2012. Can you please do some calculations and would appreciate if you can please let me know if I'm eligible for applying the visa now or do I need to wait for sometime? 

Also, I will be completing my 2 years of marriage in June 2015 and have common financial aspects sharing with my wife like various bills, rent agreement etc etc. as a proof of our relationship. Would I get the Partner (Provisional) - 309 visa and then after two years Partner (Migrant) - 100 visa or would I get Partner (Migrant) - 100 visa directly? 

Really appreciate your guidance guys.

Rocky.


----------



## girlaussie

If you are lucky, you will get 309, after 2 years this will be assessed and if qualified you will get 100 visa.

Are you Offshore now? Is there any condition like ban etc on your last visa which tells you that you are not eligible to apply for xxx years? If there is no condition then you can Partner Visa along with plenty evidence of your genuine & continuing relationship. 

Girl Aussie 



rckysunil said:


> My query is on page no. 2990.
> 
> About the Fraud PIC 4020, my student migration was refused in March 2010 and MRT for the same case was refused as well because of bogus documents on February 2012. Can you please do some calculations and would appreciate if you can please let me know if I'm eligible for applying the visa now or do I need to wait for sometime?
> 
> Also, I will be completing my 2 years of marriage in June 2015 and have common financial aspects sharing with my wife like various bills, rent agreement etc etc. as a proof of our relationship. Would I get the Partner (Provisional) - 309 visa and then after two years Partner (Migrant) - 100 visa or would I get Partner (Migrant) - 100 visa directly?
> 
> Really appreciate your guidance guys.
> 
> Rocky.


----------



## rckysunil

girlaussie said:


> If you are lucky, you will get 309, after 2 years this will be assessed and if qualified you will get 100 visa.
> 
> Are you Offshore now? Is there any condition like ban etc on your last visa which tells you that you are not eligible to apply for xxx years? If there is no condition then you can Partner Visa along with plenty evidence of your genuine & continuing relationship.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi Girlaussie,

Thanks for the prompt reply.

I'm in Australia now. 
My student visa (skilled migration) MRT was refused on 15th January 2013 due to fraudulent documents. 

My 2nd MRT of my marriage case Partner Visa (Subclass 802) was refused on 17th March 2015 due to Schedule 3 (which means that I can apply only Offshore Visa)

I've been married to an Australian Citizen for last 1 year and 9 months in Australia. Do I need wait for 2 more years after applying for the Partner visa, as I've already completed genuine 1 year and 9 months after my procedure? 

Need your guidance.

Rocky.


----------



## netgnus

hi people,

i have a question. i have applied my offshore visa from Australia as in just after leaving my lawyer applied on behalf of me . i am from new delhi however all the documents and sign and forms were completed in Australia . would the case go still to ahc in india or back in Australia ???

Thanks 
nathan


----------



## girlaussie

Yes if CO/DIBP thinks that you qualify only for 309 visa then you will have to wait for 2 years to get PR 100 Visa.

Girl Aussie 



rckysunil said:


> Hi Girlaussie,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> I'm in Australia now.
> My student visa (skilled migration) MRT was refused on 15th January 2013 due to fraudulent documents.
> 
> My 2nd MRT of my marriage case Partner Visa (Subclass 802) was refused on 17th March 2015 due to Schedule 3 (which means that I can apply only Offshore Visa)
> 
> I've been married to an Australian Citizen for last 1 year and 9 months in Australia. Do I need wait for 2 more years after applying for the Partner visa, as I've already completed genuine 1 year and 9 months after my procedure?
> 
> Need your guidance.
> 
> Rocky.


----------



## girlaussie

If you have paid fee for Offshore Visa then surely it will be processed in AHC India. 

Girl Aussie 



netgnus said:


> hi people,
> 
> i have a question. i have applied my offshore visa from Australia as in just after leaving my lawyer applied on behalf of me . i am from new delhi however all the documents and sign and forms were completed in Australia . would the case go still to ahc in india or back in Australia ???
> 
> Thanks
> nathan


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi there ..as of my experience we have been in a registered relationship(NSW) for nearly 3 years but still doesn't qualify to apply for100 straight away...
im sure can still be eligible to apply for PR with 2 years of relationship as long as they have child from the relationship ..
Thanks 
Phoenix


----------



## Sarab1

hey my partner got her visa on 4th march 15

D.O.L - 25MAR14


----------



## Jasvir19

Hey Guys,, 

CO has been assigned to my application but havn't heard from her yet .

PMV DOL 19/06/2014 - Online
CO assigned 19/03/2015 (SS)

Any ideas how many days after CO assgning can I expect a call from her ???


----------



## anurani

Hey everyone,

A friend of mine received her visa today. Her application details are as follows:

DOA- 10th June, 2014
Mode of application - Paper
CO Allocated on- 4th March,2015
Date of Visa grant- 25th March, 2015.

Completed 8 months after my own visa application today.
A long way to go i guess.


----------



## Arodace

*PCC Issues*

I've been facing significant issues in relation to acquiring the Police Clearance Certificate for my wife. Unfortunately, since she was a student and also her parents have been travelling abroad and around India, her proof of residence was not sufficient.

Therefore, we had to get the Passport reissued and get the Adhaar ID for her. It's taken a long while and now we've finally received her new passport. Now I have emailed my CO that there has been a change in address and in passport details. I've yet to receive a response. 

I'm waiting for the Post Issuance of the Passport formality with the Police here in Varanasi. Once that is done, I can then proceed to acquire the PCC for her. Once I have that, all I need to do is submit the PCC and hopefully get the visa grant for my wife. 

Has anyone gone through something similar like this? It's been a nightmare and I'm afraid that since my annual leave is finishing and I have to be back in Australia by 5th April, that she won't get the visa by then to travel with me. I'm crossing my fingers and praying to God that this pans out for us, at least. It's been too long and we are so frustrated.


----------



## ashran

Updates:

1. A Chennai paper applicant (DOL: 23-Apr-2014) got visa today. (from another forum, her details are not on SS sheet)

2. For me(DOL: 25-May-14, Online), I rang up AHC today afternoon. Operator was supportive. She informed me that CO(code 16) has been assigned to my application on 17-Mar-15.

Keeping my fingers crossed.

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## netgnus

*Ahc Number*

hi can you give ahc number and code to put in plz 


nathan


----------



## ashran

netgnus said:


> hi can you give ahc number and code to put in plz
> 
> 
> nathan


Hi Nathan,

011 41221000 is number for AHC Delhi.

I am not sure of the code(forgot). I listened to recorded message and made my choice based on the same.

Note:
1. Don't go to the partner visa option on the recorded message. (as its stupid dead end)
2. Just select the general option (i.e. visa application already lodged)
3. Operator will anyway confirm the details with you.

Hope that helps...!!!

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## Jasvir19

ashran said:


> Hi Nathan,
> 
> 011 41221000 is number for AHC Delhi.
> 
> I am not sure of the code(forgot). I listened to recorded message and made my choice based on the same.
> 
> Note:
> 1. Don't go to the partner visa option on the recorded message. (as its stupid dead end)
> 2. Just select the general option (i.e. visa application already lodged)
> 3. Operator will anyway confirm the details with you.
> 
> Hope that helps...!!!
> 
> Cheers...
> Ash



The code to dial is 12 .
and call just few minutes after 2 PM or early morning they usually pick up at these times or else you might end up in the queue on hold


----------



## venua

Thread is slow now-a-days.... Cheer up guys....!!!3rd April - 6th April are Easter Holidays to Australian Govt.


----------



## netgnus

*Ahc*

I called ahc yesterday . After 20 min of wait they picked up and said at least wait for 9 months in order to get case officer . Thought to update everyone .

Dol 9 July 2014
Mode nline 


Nathan


----------



## Doggester

Hi all complicated cases out there; 
Vicprab11, phoenix1986, netfgnus, preet8525.
I am one of you who applied for offshore partner visa and want to share my experience;
DOL: 20 march 2014, online application via agent
DO case officer allocation: 13 jan 2015
No visa yet, AHV dodging my calls, CO hasn't contacted yet. Called many times, they don't let us through to CO, says she is on leave, sometimes she is unavailable, in meetings, I mean all reasons to put us away.

Visa history: 
- student visa cancelled 
- onshore partner visa refused 
- unlawful 

Pretty much all the complications in my case.

Will keep you guys updated which i am sure will help you

I have no reference but I can be yours

Ta
Sam


----------



## Phoenix1986

Thank you very much douggy for sharing your experience with AHC ..
I hope u will get ur visa grant before all of us.
Any news from department let us know pls .
thanks 
Phoenix


----------



## vicprab11

Hey mate. They are looking complicated cases very closely. Hope you get grant soon. Its almost a year ... yeah mate please update when you get any news. All the best


----------



## ashran

Tomorrow is last day (2-Apr-15) of week, After that it is long weekend (3-6-Apr with reopening on 7th).


----------



## netgnus

Doggester said:


> Hi all complicated cases out there;
> Vicprab11, phoenix1986, netfgnus, preet8525.
> I am one of you who applied for offshore partner visa and want to share my experience;
> DOL: 20 march 2014, online application via agent
> DO case officer allocation: 13 jan 2015
> No visa yet, AHV dodging my calls, CO hasn't contacted yet. Called many times, they don't let us through to CO, says she is on leave, sometimes she is unavailable, in meetings, I mean all reasons to put us away.
> 
> Visa history:
> - student visa cancelled
> - onshore partner visa refused
> - unlawful
> 
> Pretty much all the complications in my case.
> 
> Will keep you guys updated which i am sure will help you
> 
> I have no reference but I can be yours
> 
> Ta
> Sam


were you unlawful as well and if yes then for how long ??


----------



## vicprab11

netgnus said:


> Doggester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all complicated cases out there;
> Vicprab11, phoenix1986, netfgnus, preet8525.
> I am one of you who applied for offshore partner visa and want to share my experience;
> DOL: 20 march 2014, online application via agent
> DO case officer allocation: 13 jan 2015
> No visa yet, AHV dodging my calls, CO hasn't contacted yet. Called many times, they don't let us through to CO, says she is on leave, sometimes she is unavailable, in meetings, I mean all reasons to put us away.
> 
> Visa history:
> - student visa cancelled
> - onshore partner visa refused
> - unlawful
> 
> Pretty much all the complications in my case.
> 
> Will keep you guys updated which i am sure will help you
> 
> I have no reference but I can be yours
> 
> Ta
> Sam
> 
> 
> 
> were you unlawful as well and if yes then for how long ??
Click to expand...

hi. I think lenght does not matter. If you are unlawful only for one day or 1 year. they deal by giving you hard time. I might be wrong.
thankyou


----------



## Doggester

Het Netgnus,
Vicprab1 is right, lenght doesn't matter.
To answer your question, I was unlawful for 2 years.
What's most important is that the relationship is genuine to the core then no matter how much they grill you or dig in, you will be given visa eventually. More we all will know when I get it.

Ta
Sam


----------



## vicprab11

Hi doggester .I think your and mine case is same.... all same complications. Hope we get visa soon.


----------



## Doggester

Hey man, 
What to say, that's tragic yet interesting to see someone with my case. Now, I am not the odd one out here haha.
My visa grant will surely give you strong hope. 
Fingers crossed mine is very close.
I'll share details as and when I have

Good luck 
Doggester


----------



## vicprab11

Thanks mate. Yes. please share good news when you get your grant. Did officer called you for interview? If yes please share your experience. 
Thanks


----------



## Doggester

Vicprab1
Case officer hasn't contacted yet, was allocated 3 months back on 13 Jan.
Calling AHC isn't helping much.
So just waiting.
Next week my sponsor will call AHC and demand status update.

Doggester


----------



## mohammedali

Online visa status???


----------



## vicprab11

Hi guys can anyone help pllleeeaasseeeeeee. Just want to know that my student visa was cancelled in jan 2012. Can anyone tell that on which date my ban starts? Because m not sure about ban that it starts on date of cancelation or when you leave the country???? Please please help


----------



## kaSH_1075

Hi All Respected Members,

We applied for my wife Partner visa (309/100) dated 15th Feb 2015. Bio metrics and Medical Exams were also conducted on 10 Mar 2015. Still waiting for CO allocation. No updates from Immi dept received yet after medical.

Please let me know, Can we apply for Visit visa (600) meanwhile while waiting for partner visa grant? Are there any consequences about it? 

Thanks & Best Regards,
Kash


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi vicprab11
Exclusion period ( re-entry ban ) of 3 years comes into effect from the date of visa cancelation ..
As your student visa was canceled in jan 2012 ...three years ban have already been lifted Up.
Guess should be eligible to apply for visitor visa to see your partner .
Thanks 
Phoenix


----------



## Doggester

Guys 
Since we have had visa cancellations and refusals, we can never apply for any temporary visa for Australia EXCEPT for partner visa, child adoption visa as immigration rule.
We need not worry about our current partner visa applications but we cannot get visitor visa.

Hope that helps 

Doggester


----------



## preet8525

hi guys
just called AHC and they told me that I have co
DOL-3/7/2014
CO- 19/3/2015 (WW)
hope get call soon


----------



## rohitk

preet8525 said:


> hi guys
> just called AHC and they told me that I have co
> DOL-3/7/2014
> CO- 19/3/2015 (WW)
> hope get call soon


Hi preet8525

have you applied Online or paper? is he/she called/emailed you ? 
RK


----------



## vicprab11

Phoenix1986 said:


> Hi vicprab11
> Exclusion period ( re-entry ban ) of 3 years comes into effect from the date of visa cancelation ..
> As your student visa was canceled in jan 2012 ...three years ban have already been lifted Up.
> Guess should be eligible to apply for visitor visa to see your partner .
> Thanks
> Phoenix


Thankyou phoenix1986 preet8525 doggester for your valuable replies. really appreciate for help. Can anyone please help with that Do they waive off ban for child birth ..... because no one is there to look after ....thankyou


----------



## gh.chandrababu

*Tourist Visa for spouse*

Hi Khatrionline,

Did you apply for tourist visa before or after applying spouse visa? Because, I am going to apply for tourist and spouse visa for my wife. 

Thanks



khatrionline21 said:


> Hi Congratz everyone whos getting new grants everyday
> 
> 
> 1)Can someone please provide me sample of any REFERENCE LETTER to be written by your friend or anyone in any PR application ??
> 
> 2) And I am staying in Australia on Tourist Visa now, waiting for my 309 & 100 visa.... so can anyone provide me the contact no of AHC in Australia so that I can ask about the status of my application ??
> 
> Thanks


----------



## preet8525

hi 
I applied online and co hasn't contacted me yet


----------



## rohitk

rohitk said:


> Hi preet8525
> 
> have you applied Online or paper? is he/she called/emailed you ?
> RK


Thanks preet8525, 

Could you please let me know the AHC number and what options you dial to connect to operator than waiting in queue and listening to boring music


----------



## Kalaisivek

:confused2: Hi All,

I lodged my spouse visa on 21st September 2014(Paper submission from Chennai). When can I tentatively see the Case officer to be allocated and approval of visa? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bhuvanapriya

HI , 
I have been following this forum for quite a while though I was not actively involved in the discussion . I have received my partner visa today .The case officer called me and asked my husband's phone number. She talked with my husband who is in Australia and asked some basic information. After sometime I received the much awaited mail. I don't find the case officer code in the mail so am unaware of it.

DOA: 17 July 2014
Mode: Paper Application(VFS Bangalore)
PCC submitted along with the application. Medical submitted on 5 Aug 2014.
Visa Grant Date: 8 April 2015

I wanted to share this news with the forum members who have been so supportive and giving us the hope and patience to stay calm .Hope a speedy grant for all the forum members. All the best.


----------



## Phoenix1986

Congratulations bhuvanapriya ..


----------



## aruna1

*Passport page notarized*

can anyone explain me how to post online the notarized pages of passport? all pages should be notorised?


----------



## aruna1

Congratulations Bhuvana Priya!

I have applied for my visa on 22/06/2014, online
Still awaiting a case officer......
I recently came to know that i had to submit notarized copies of the passport.....
could some one please guide me how can i submit the documents? immi account?(online) or through VFS? does it have to be notarized every page? even attestation for a gazetted government emplyee enough?
please reply me
thanks


----------



## ashran

aruna1 said:


> Congratulations Bhuvana Priya!
> 
> I have applied for my visa on 22/06/2014, online
> Still awaiting a case officer......
> I recently came to know that i had to submit notarized copies of the passport.....
> could some one please guide me how can i submit the documents? immi account?(online) or through VFS? does it have to be notarized every page? even attestation for a gazetted government emplyee enough?
> please reply me
> thanks


Hi Aruna1,

I am not sure where you got inputs from to submit notarized copy of passport. Let me know if there has been any new update.

As per my understanding till now only notarized copy PCC is required. For rest all colored scanned copy upload to immi account is sufficient. (*Note: Color scan of the notarized copy of PCC needs to be uploaded to immi account as well.)

Hope i was able to answer to your query.

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## khatrionline21

gh.chandrababu ::::

I had applied Spouse Visa first then Tourist Visa.
They had confirmed me on phone regarding the Spouse Visa before granting me Tourist Visa. 
Thanks.

CAN ANYONE GIVE ME LOCAL ""ahc phone number" TO BE CALLED FROM AUSTRALIA??
I AM IN AUSTRALIA ON TOURIST VISA, WANT TO TALK ""ahc"" REGARDING MY SPOUSE VISA. 

""AHC NUMBER"" IN AUSTRALIA ??


----------



## khatrionline21

gh.chandrababu said:


> Hi Khatrionline,
> 
> Did you apply for tourist visa before or after applying spouse visa? Because, I am going to apply for tourist and spouse visa for my wife.
> 
> Thanks



::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
gh.chandrababu------

I had applied Spouse Visa first then Tourist Visa.
They had confirmed me on phone regarding the Spouse Visa before granting me Tourist Visa. 
Thanks.


CAN ANYONE GIVE ME LOCAL ""ahc phone number" TO BE CALLED FROM AUSTRALIA??
I AM IN AUSTRALIA ON TOURIST VISA, WANT TO TALK ""ahc"" REGARDING MY SPOUSE VISA. 

""AHC NUMBER"" IN AUSTRALIA ??


----------



## Doggester

Vicprab Phoenix 
Last time my partner called and managed to speak with CO, she said she will contact our agent with list of required docs on 9 April i.e today. 
Lets see if she does, will know tomorrow morning 
Fingers crossed
Praying 

Doggester


----------



## ashran

khatrionline21 said:


> gh.chandrababu ::::
> 
> I had applied Spouse Visa first then Tourist Visa.
> They had confirmed me on phone regarding the Spouse Visa before granting me Tourist Visa.
> Thanks.
> 
> CAN ANYONE GIVE ME LOCAL ""ahc phone number" TO BE CALLED FROM AUSTRALIA??
> I AM IN AUSTRALIA ON TOURIST VISA, WANT TO TALK ""ahc"" REGARDING MY SPOUSE VISA.
> 
> ""AHC NUMBER"" IN AUSTRALIA ??


Hi Chandrababu,

I guess you will still have to call up AHC Delhi, as the offshore partner visa is processed there. Contact for AHCDelhi is +91 11 41221000.

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## aruna1

ashran said:


> I think link is missing in your post.


Please check this link and thank u for your post
india.highcommission.gov.au/ndli/Visas_and_Migration.html


----------



## vicprab11

H I doggester that good mate. Hope you get grant asap. Already waited too long.


----------



## Doggester

Thanks Phoenix and Vicprab
This visa is a nightmare.
CO didn't contact yesterday which she said she would.
Disheartened 

Douggy


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hey douggy don't get disheartened.I have a feeling will get your visa grant by next week .Now its the time for your migration agent to start taking some charge ,should stay on top of them and keep chasing those lazy people...

Regards
Phoenix


----------



## ashran

aruna1 said:


> Please check this link and thank u for your post


Hi Aruna1,

That is old information and is applicable to Paper applications only (lodged via VFS). For online applications all the colored scanned copy of documents can be submitted to immi online account online. Only PCC requires to be notarized and a color copy for that needs to be uploaded.

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## Doggester

Hi guys,
CO atlast contacted, requested below;
-Marriage photos of noth in India and Australia
-Social acceptance and togetherness pics again both in India and Australia 
-evidence of co-habitation since started living together. 
Wondering how to provide evidence of cohabitation in India haha
-India and Australia police check as they both expired last week. 

Now we had given all these along with application but she asked again.

For police check in India latest appointment available is after 1 month. So depressed because of that. Its not our fault that AHC took more than 12 months to process our case.

Doggester


----------



## ashran

Doggester said:


> Hi guys,
> CO atlast contacted, requested below;
> -Marriage photos of noth in India and Australia
> -Social acceptance and togetherness pics again both in India and Australia
> -evidence of co-habitation since started living together.
> Wondering how to provide evidence of cohabitation in India haha
> -India and Australia police check as they both expired last week.
> 
> Now we had given all these along with application but she asked again.
> 
> For police check in India latest appointment available is after 1 month. So depressed because of that. Its not our fault that AHC took more than 12 months to process our case.
> 
> Doggester


Hi Doggester,

Do check with the corresponding RPO. They have facility of walk ins in which they allow PCC applicants.

I have always got my PCC via wlk ins.

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## sharmi82

Hi Ash,

I'm from Bangalore. Can you please let me know how did you get the PCC in a single day?. Obviously things will vary from person to person but the best information that I got is below and
it doesn't seems like as easy as walk-in 

Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) from Commissioners office and from PSK for Indian nationals - Asia: South - VisaJourney.com

It would be great if you can share your experience.

Regards,
Sharmi82


----------



## Doggester

Hi Ashran
Thanks man.
Any idea about RPO in Delhi and Gurgaon?? Any walk-in here??
Would be of great help.

Thanks in advance 

Douggy


----------



## ashran

sharmi82 said:


> Hi Ash,
> 
> I'm from Bangalore. Can you please let me know how did you get the PCC in a single day?. Obviously things will vary from person to person but the best information that I got is below and
> it doesn't seems like as easy as walk-in
> 
> Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) from Commissioners office and from PSK for Indian nationals - Asia: South - VisaJourney.com
> 
> It would be great if you can share your experience.
> 
> Regards,
> Sharmi82


Hi Sharmi,

Request you to check details in following link (as per my understanding they do have walk ins). Also, you can confirm the same with Passport Helpline.
Bangalore RPO




Doggester said:


> Hi Ashran
> Thanks man.
> Any idea about RPO in Delhi and Gurgaon?? Any walk-in here??
> Would be of great help.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Douggy


Hi Douggy,

For you the same. Only link is different. Suggest you to book application today. It takes time to reflect. (i.e. you can walk in Monday then, still do check)

Delhi RPO


Hope that helps both of you...!!!

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## Doggester

Hey Ash
Just now I was browsing through RPO Delhi and yes you are right.

Man, I would say you are no less than an angel to me for telling me about walk in thing. 
Saved me from 30 days of misery 

May god fulfill all your wishes and gets you the visa in least possible time.

Thanks a ton once again 

Douggy


----------



## Phoenix1986

Thats great douggy ..at least you don't have to wait for a month to get pcc..
Good things always comes to those who waits ...wish u very good luck ..
Regards
Phoenix


----------



## tincup_sam

Hi , its been nearly 9 months since I applied online for the partner visa. Still no case officer. How long does it normally take?


----------



## ashran

tincup_sam said:


> Hi , its been nearly 9 months since I applied online for the partner visa. Still no case officer. How long does it normally take?


Hi Tincup_Sam,

Lately, there has been no consistent logic followed by AHC Delhi. I will suggest you to call up AHC Delhi number once your 9 mnths from Application Date is over.

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## khatrionline21

ashran said:


> Hi Chandrababu,
> 
> I guess you will still have to call up AHC Delhi, as the offshore partner visa is processed there. Contact for AHCDelhi is +91 11 41221000.
> 
> Cheers...
> Ash


Hi Ash, Becky, and everyone else..... 

I have been trying +91 11 41221000, followed by 1, but not able to talk any operator as it says some recorded message about VFS sites and others. 
I do not get any chance to dial the CODE 2 or anything after that as the phone disconnects itself after the recorded message. 

1) Does it happens with this number very often or I am doing some mistake? 
2) Does they notify us by EMAIL when the CO is alloted ?? 

It has been 9 months since i have lodged my application and no news !!


----------



## ashran

khatrionline21 said:


> Hi Ash, Becky, and everyone else.....
> 
> I have been trying +91 11 41221000, followed by 1, but not able to talk any operator as it says some recorded message about VFS sites and others.
> I do not get any chance to dial the CODE 2 or anything after that as the phone disconnects itself after the recorded message.
> 
> 1) Does it happens with this number very often or I am doing some mistake?
> 2) Does they notify us by EMAIL when the CO is alloted ??
> 
> It has been 9 months since i have lodged my application and no news !!


Hi Khatrionline21,

For AHC. The latest menu options are - First Dial 2, and Then Dial 1.

It depends on the CO. Normally they don't contact till they need additional documents from you. But you can confirm with operator that CO is assigned to your application or not.

I can understand the pain. It seems they are allotting after 10 mnths. (but that was due to world cup rush, now it should be fine)

PS: Request you to update your information in following link.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## kashifnaz

Dears,
I am having SN-190 and my wife is having Spouse visa category-309. I got my 190 visa in March 2013 and made my entry to Australia. My wife has also made an entry to validate her visa both of us are living out side Australia.

My wife is expecting and she is planning to move to Australia in June-2015 (after 1 year and 10 months since she lodged her TR) and I ll be planning to move to Australia in August-2015.

Can She apply for PR in june as I ll be there in August and I am the primary candidate. Secondly she is expecting and hoping to get the baby delivered in end of August, so should she apply for PR than after having baby.


Thank You


----------



## khaira

*khaira*

HI, i am new on this page just want to share my wife visa details
DOL 24/6/2014
paper application subclass 309 submitted in Chandigarh through VFS
Visa officer assign 11/3/2015
doc requested evidence of contact and wedding photos
doc sent 16/3/2015
Visa officer initial TV
After that no response from CO


----------



## girlaussie

Once she reaches Australia she should notify DIBP change of address. 

This PR is due 2 years from the lodgement date so department usually contact Applicant by email & post and ask for more documents to prove their genuine relationship, in addition, she has to provide Form 888 from Australia. As a Sponsor, you also have to provide Statutory Declaration confirming your relationship with Applicant. 

Hope this helps.

If you need more assistance, please ask.

Girl Aussie



kashifnaz said:


> Dears,
> I am having SN-190 and my wife is having Spouse visa category-309. I got my 190 visa in March 2013 and made my entry to Australia. My wife has also made an entry to validate her visa both of us are living out side Australia.
> 
> My wife is expecting and she is planning to move to Australia in June-2015 (after 1 year and 10 months since she lodged her TR) and I ll be planning to move to Australia in August-2015.
> 
> Can She apply for PR in june as I ll be there in August and I am the primary candidate. Secondly she is expecting and hoping to get the baby delivered in end of August, so should she apply for PR than after having baby.
> 
> 
> Thank You


----------



## Doggester

Hey guys
Vicprab Phoenix Ashran 
I arranged all requested docs, just waiting for Australia police check to come. Same day lawyer will sent all to CO. I hope after that the CO will not delay in giving visa.

Hey Ashran, i got india police check same day. Big thanks to you


Douggy


----------



## rohitk

Hi All, 

My fiancée applied for PMV (subclass 300) in July and we got married in Dec. I read on Immigration website , if you marry before a decision is made on your application, write immediately . 

My question is has anybody converted from sub class 300 to 309 ? Will I be in the queue of partner visa ? Or it wil be consider as a new application and I have to wait for another 12 months ? 

Please advise


----------



## ashran

khaira said:


> HI, i am new on this page just want to share my wife visa details
> DOL 24/6/2014
> paper application subclass 309 submitted in Chandigarh through VFS
> Visa officer assign 11/3/2015
> doc requested evidence of contact and wedding photos
> doc sent 16/3/2015
> Visa officer initial TV
> After that no response from CO


Hi Khaira,

How were you contacted by CO. Did she call you or email you. If E-mail did she doe it from her ID or common ID?

Also, did you try checking with AHC helpline did they receive the additional information?

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## girlaussie

300 is a visa before you are married & 309/100 is after married so you can't be in queue of Partner Visa anyway. If you plan to go for Offshore 309/100 then I reckon it is considered as a New Visa plus visa fee & processing time is longgg anyway. 

If your wife has applied for 300 visa in July then probably she is probably near the grant anyway.

Girl Aussie 



rohitk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My fiancée applied for PMV (subclass 300) in July and we got married in Dec. I read on Immigration website , if you marry before a decision is made on your application, write immediately .
> 
> My question is has anybody converted from sub class 300 to 309 ? Will I be in the queue of partner visa ? Or it wil be consider as a new application and I have to wait for another 12 months ?
> 
> Please advise


----------



## girlaussie

Ok, I read it on DIBP website, it says: If you marry before a decision is made on your application, write immediately to the office processing your application. Send them: a certified copy of proof that you have married, a request that, due to your marriage, you want to withdraw the application for a Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300) and be considered for a Partner visa instead. 

So I guess if you withdraw your current application, you have to apply for Partner Visa with new evidence etc. & & I reckon it would be considered as a New Visa plus visa fee & processing time is longgg anyway. You can call your relevant AHC & get info.

Girl Aussie 



girlaussie said:


> 300 is a visa before you are married & 309/100 is after married so you can't be in queue of Partner Visa anyway. If you plan to go for Offshore 309/100 then I reckon it is considered as a New Visa plus visa fee & processing time is longgg anyway.
> 
> If your wife has applied for 300 visa in July then probably she is probably near the grant anyway.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## khaira

Hi Ash

no CO rang to my wife and ask few question abt wt ur husbnd do and all these things.After that she say provide the evidence of contact and mrg photo. but i hvnt got anyresponse from her after sent all these proof, i sent her email yesterday to confirm did she got my doc but no response,,, does anyone knw how long CO take to make a decision, when they got all doc as they requested, 
thanks


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hey Douggy thank you very much for keeping us updated with your application.Australian police check shouldn't take more then a week means visa grant is on its ways ...
thanks
Phoenix


----------



## ashran

khaira said:


> Hi Ash
> 
> no CO rang to my wife and ask few question abt wt ur husbnd do and all these things.After that she say provide the evidence of contact and mrg photo. but i hvnt got any response from her after sent all these proof, i sent her email yesterday to confirm did she got my doc but no response,,, does anyone knw how long CO take to make a decision, when they got all doc as they requested,
> thanks


Hi Khaira,

Request you to call up AHC helpline number to confirm if they have received files.

I have the same CO, And she is unresponsive to emails.

Normally for other CO they should have processed it by now. But strangely CO is missing since mid march. (i.e. no actions from her side). You are still lucky that she gave your wife a call. I am waiting for her call for long time now.

Hope all is well and we get our grants quickly.

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## khaira

HI ash

i will call to AHC tomarrow. did you ever contact to CO? whts ur DOL?
how's her way to process the files any idea?


----------



## ashran

khaira said:


> HI ash
> 
> i will call to AHC tomarrow. did you ever contact to CO? whts ur DOL?
> how's her way to process the files any idea?


I tried contacting CO via email. She never responded back. Tried talking to AHC helpline to make me talk to her, but was in vain.

My DOL: 25-May-14
Mode: Online

I have no idea how she processes applications.


----------



## rohitk

girlaussie said:


> Ok, I read it on DIBP website, it says: If you marry before a decision is made on your application, write immediately to the office processing your application. Send them: a certified copy of proof that you have married, a request that, due to your marriage, you want to withdraw the application for a Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300) and be considered for a Partner visa instead.
> 
> So I guess if you withdraw your current application, you have to apply for Partner Visa with new evidence etc. & & I reckon it would be considered as a New Visa plus visa fee & processing time is longgg anyway. You can call your relevant AHC & get info.
> 
> Girl Aussie




Hi Girl Aussie, 

Thanks for the input. 

I read in partner migration booklet Page no 35

If you marry your fiancé(e) before you are granted a Prospective Marriage visa, you can change your
application to that of a Partner visa at no extra charge. To do this, you must:
• immediately send written notification to the department’s office or Australian mission processing your
application;
• provide a certified copy of the extract from the relevant marriage registry office;

Which I shall do, which means I will be in consider for partner visa instead ?

Any idea guys Confused


----------



## BngToPerth

rohitk said:


> Hi Girl Aussie,
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> I read in partner migration booklet Page no 35
> 
> If you marry your fiancé(e) before you are granted a Prospective Marriage visa, you can change your
> application to that of a Partner visa at no extra charge. To do this, you must:
> • immediately send written notification to the department’s office or Australian mission processing your
> application;
> • provide a certified copy of the extract from the relevant marriage registry office;
> 
> Which I shall do, which means I will be in consider for partner visa instead ?
> 
> Any idea guys Confused


Hi Rohit,

You are right, I am in the same boat applied to PMV on last july got married in Jan and we sent a mail to immi department with the marriage registration to convert the PMV to SPOUSE 309. I got a reply that the relevant information has been passed to the respective department. I found that you can indeed convert as per the source , but then it entirely depends on your CO. CO might ask for more proofs definitely there will be some delay but i am not exactly sure of whether 12 months cycle would start again. You need not pay extra fee but this too depends on CO. Lets hope for the best I may call AHC on 18 as that marks end of the 9 months and will update the status . Can you please do the same .


----------



## vicprab11

Doggester said:


> Hey guys
> Vicprab Phoenix Ashran
> I arranged all requested docs, just waiting for Australia police check to come. Same day lawyer will sent all to CO. I hope after that the CO will not delay in giving visa.
> 
> Hey Ashran, i got india police check same day. Big thanks to you
> 
> 
> Douggy


Good on ya mate. Your golden email is on the way. Please update when you get great news.thankyou


----------



## rohitk

BngToPerth said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> You are right, I am in the same boat applied to PMV on last july got married in Jan and we sent a mail to immi department with the marriage registration to convert the PMV to SPOUSE 309. I got a reply that the relevant information has been passed to the respective department. I found that you can indeed convert as per the source , but then it entirely depends on your CO. CO might ask for more proofs definitely there will be some delay but i am not exactly sure of whether 12 months cycle would start again. You need not pay extra fee but this too depends on CO. Lets hope for the best I may call AHC on 18 as that marks end of the 9 months and will update the status . Can you please do the same .


BngToPerth Thank you very much . Have you applied online or paper? Have you assigned the case officer? 

I called AHC , but got very different answer each time. I have crossed 9 months (Online application ) no CO assigned. As I applied online lady on phone suggested to upload your docs (to convert from PMV to partner visa ). In how many days you got replay from AHC about passing information to the respective department?

Please advise any updated as we are sailing on same boat,I will do the same 

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## BngToPerth

rohitk said:


> BngToPerth Thank you very much . Have you applied online or paper? Have you assigned the case officer?
> 
> I called AHC , but got very different answer each time. I have crossed 9 months (Online application ) no CO assigned. As I applied online lady on phone suggested to upload your docs (to convert from PMV to partner visa ). In how many days you got replay from AHC about passing information to the respective department?
> 
> Please advise any updated as we are sailing on same boat,I will do the same
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hi

I have applied Online.

I am waiting for the CO to be assigned as the 9 months period is going to pass on 17, I shall call them on 18 for further enquiries.

I mailed them on this address *[email protected]* . With my marriage registration and the request for conversion, got the reply in two weeks that the information has been passed to respective department.

I filled 1022 Change Of Circumstances as this would enable them to look at this first and come to the conclusion that i am already married.

Uploaded many documents ,pics etc.. which are towards 309.

Please do all these if you have not done that yet.

Rest i guess you can call them and ask for a CO, because your 9 months have already passed, I guess we need not ask them about the conversion thing as we can discuss this with CO once assigned.

Me too hoping for the best and praying that things pass smoothly. Please update me regarding your further steps .

Cheers


----------



## Jasvir19

ashran said:


> I tried contacting CO via email. She never responded back. Tried talking to AHC helpline to make me talk to her, but was in vain.
> 
> My DOL: 25-May-14
> Mode: Online
> 
> I have no idea how she processes applications.



Hey Guys,

After dropping email to my case officer regarding the status I got the reply as below.

As department is receiving more applications then there are places in the family migration stream, processing times around the world including delhi office have been increased.

And that she will update of the status when in position to do so.

MY DOL 19/06/2014
CO assign 19/03/2015 (SS)

Dont know if they are giving the correct update or just trying to avoid .
Did anybody else get any updates ????


----------



## ashran

Jasvir19 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> After dropping email to my case officer regarding the status I got the reply as below.
> 
> As department is receiving more applications then there are places in the family migration stream, processing times around the world including delhi office have been increased.
> 
> And that she will update of the status when in position to do so.
> 
> MY DOL 19/06/2014
> CO assign 19/03/2015 (SS)
> 
> Dont know if they are giving the correct update or just trying to avoid .
> Did anybody else get any updates ????


Hi Jasvir,

Hate to say it, but it sounds like recorded/auto-generated message.

Yeah its good that you got reply from CO (not ignored like my CO did). It means she is processing applications and your application is on her to do list.

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## ashran

Hi Khaira,

Any update from your side?


----------



## khaira

Hi Ash
not at all,i did not call AHC,will do on monday
thx


----------



## Jasvir19

ashran said:


> Hi Jasvir,
> 
> Hate to say it, but it sounds like recorded/auto-generated message.
> 
> Yeah its good that you got reply from CO (not ignored like my CO did). It means she is processing applications and your application is on her to do list.
> 
> Cheers...
> Ash


Yes Ashran , it does seem like a generalised message that she sent .
I called the AHC even after getting the email and they said file is under processing. 
If it is under procesing don't know why the CO said she doesn't have any update.

In last 2 weeks there has been no visa grant. Not sure if this is due to the holidays in between or they have really slowed down the processing ...


----------



## ravleo

*Visa Granted*

G'day Everyone,

Just thought to update about the visa grant notice

DOL - 1/09/2014
DOA - 15/04/2015
Application type - online 
CO Assigned date- Unknown
Any additional documents asked - no
Had an interview call yesterday from AHC Delhi for 15-20 mins

All the best to everyone waiting for their visa grant.


----------



## ashran

khaira said:


> Hi Ash
> not at all,i did not call AHC,will do on monday
> thx


Hi Khaira,

Thanks for the update.



Jasvir19 said:


> Yes Ashran , it does seem like a generalised message that she sent .
> I called the AHC even after getting the email and they said file is under processing.
> If it is under procesing don't know why the CO said she doesn't have any update.
> 
> In last 2 weeks there has been no visa grant. Not sure if this is due to the holidays in between or they have really slowed down the processing ...


Hi Jasvir,

After reading the reply i do was a little scared. But as per posts from another forum, yesterday 2 paper application got approved (DOL: 12/08/2014 & 22/08/2014). 

So there are applications which are getting approved (after the brief pause).

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## endlessmoor

can a gazetted officer with grade pay 6600 sign annexure F?


----------



## ashran

ravleo said:


> G'day Everyone,
> 
> Just thought to update about the visa grant notice
> 
> DOL - 1/09/2014
> DOA - 15/04/2015
> Application type - online
> CO Assigned date- Unknown
> Any additional documents asked - no
> Had an interview call yesterday from AHC Delhi for 15-20 mins
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for their visa grant.


Hi Ravleo,

Congrats for Visa grant. Could share the initials of your CO?

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## Jasvir19

ashran said:


> Hi Khaira,
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jasvir,
> 
> After reading the reply i do was a little scared. But as per posts from another forum, yesterday 2 paper application got approved (DOL: 12/08/2014 & 22/08/2014).
> 
> So there are applications which are getting approved (after the brief pause).
> 
> Cheers...
> Ash




Hi Ashran,

Well at least someone is getting good news.
But this just doesn't make any sense as they ar enot following any order not even the 9 month CO assign. this is really frustrating.

And also whats the other forum that you saw the update on.


----------



## ashran

Jasvir19 said:


> Hi Ashran,
> 
> Well at least someone is getting good news.
> But this just doesn't make any sense as they ar enot following any order not even the 9 month CO assign. this is really frustrating.
> 
> And also whats the other forum that you saw the update on.


Hi Jasvir,

Yes it is frustrating. But things can be far worse.

I have personal messaged you. Check that out.

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## ashran

Hi Khaira,

Today i called up to get the confirmation that CO is not on any leave and she is working on cases.

And typical recorded message that if anything required they will get back to you.

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## khaira

thanks Ash
did u try to talk to CO??


----------



## ashran

khaira said:


> thanks Ash
> did u try to talk to CO??


Nopes was not able to talk to CO. But the operator confirmed that our CO is in office and is in same department. (was worried either she left or had department change) I didn't want to be waiting long and get to know later that she is no longer working on it...!!!


----------



## khaira

Hi Ash
my wife jst rang to AHC talked to operator,,,operator talked to CO and said to my wife CO got ur all doc and processing tim is 12 mnth ensive:ensive:


----------



## VRS

Hi all,

I recently got my PR 189 Visa and just after a few days I got married. I would like to apply a partner visa for her. 

Could anyone here please be kind enough to help me with the type of visa and charges I may incur and the timelines.

Thank you.


----------



## ashran

VRS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently got my PR 189 Visa and just after a few days I got married. I would like to apply a partner visa for her.
> 
> Could anyone here please be kind enough to help me with the type of visa and charges I may incur and the timelines.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi VRS,

Did you do the first entry for Australia.

PS: You need to do first Oz entry first before marriage. Else, your status changes before the first Oz entry which could land you in soup.

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## girlaussie

Partner visa 309/100 offshore

Timeline: approx 12months (could be more)

Girl Aussie



VRS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently got my PR 189 Visa and just after a few days I got married. I would like to apply a partner visa for her.
> 
> Could anyone here please be kind enough to help me with the type of visa and charges I may incur and the timelines.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## rohitk

Hi Guys, 

Can anyone tell me, My visa application status changed from In progress to Assessment in progress. Dose that means CO has been assigned ??

Yesterday I missed a call from +912261193430. I am suspecting CO called me from this number, but no message left.I haven't received any communication Yet 


Dose anybody else received call from same number ?? Please advise 

Rohit


----------



## ashran

rohitk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me, My visa application status changed from In progress to Assessment in progress. Dose that means CO has been assigned ??
> 
> Yesterday I missed a call from +912261193430. I am suspecting CO called me from this number, but no message left.I haven't received any communication Yet
> 
> 
> Dose anybody else received call from same number ?? Please advise
> 
> Rohit


Hi Rohitk,

Yes that is indication of CO has been assigned.

Normally CO will call from Delhi based number. (number provided by you is Mumbai based). Still for purpose of verification do check with the AHC Helpline. (also, let me know initials of CO assigned)

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## BngToPerth

kipzz said:


> The market for jobs are not good in australia.... more over no stability... if you are well off in india then no need to bother coming in australia. most of the jobs are contract jobs with heavy taxes, check out in paycalculator.com.au
> 
> Immigration department are making money by calling us here, without proper survey they are calling more and more people, the fact is only 38% of people are doing the job that they want. Other are doing odd jobs or are waiting for next opp.
> 
> They do not do proper survey at all, all software engg. falls under same category, but job market is for only few selected technology, that to its luck with uncertainty in future, least permanent jobs. If you are well in India then dont risk coming here.
> 
> Infact there are less chances of earning then spending.
> 
> Take it seriously, risk is yours !!



Mate wrong post i guess. Anyways there is nothing wrong in coming and trying out , if you are well off in India you can obviously return back if things dont go as you have planned. No jobs are permanent even if you are in India.


----------



## americanwoman1

*Online Application Information*

Hey all!

I was in your shoes seven months ago. We feel so lucky that our visa was processed much, much, much quicker than expected (5 months vs. the 12-15 we were quoted). 

We applied online to the USA embassy (I am American). However, knowing how the online system is organized would have saved us a *ton* of time. You only find out how they label all the evidence types after you've paid your money. But there is so much data to submit before you pay that we had to organize ourselves without knowing we'd have to reorganize once we saw the online system.

So, I took screenshots of the whole system for the benefit of others who might be applying in the future. Exhausting, but I hope it helps someone! 

I guess I'm not allowed to post a link because I've never posted here before. You can search 'half the clothes australian partner visa application tips'. Sorry - I don't have enough time to jump through the hoops just to share this info. :/

Cheers and good luck to all! <3


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hi all,

Has anyone got the same status "assessment in progress" and does it actually mean case officer is allocated?

Arvo_krish


----------



## aruna1

I also had a change in the status of my Immi acct, too... It's been 10mts since this change.... Have to see if something is actually happening


----------



## aashu4uiit

How do we know if CO is allocated to our case ?


----------



## rohitk

ashran said:


> Hi Rohitk,
> 
> Yes that is indication of CO has been assigned.
> 
> Normally CO will call from Delhi based number. (number provided by you is Mumbai based). Still for purpose of verification do check with the AHC Helpline. (also, let me know initials of CO assigned)
> 
> Cheers...
> Ash


Thanks Mate !! hoping for best :juggle::juggle:


----------



## rohitk

preet8525 said:


> hi all
> as far as I know on immi account my status has been changed too but I got co allocated last month 19 march and status just got changed now . I think its just a new look of immi account coz it looks bit different as well . I sure all who applied online will have their status changed
> hope it help
> thanks
> preet


Thanks Preet. True, Immigration site has changed a bit, That update patch could have changed my status . 

When I checked my account , It's changed now , says 

Stage One -Prospective-partner visa from submitted -Prospective-partner visa 
Assessment in progress from In process 

Is this the same who applied Online ??


One more thing : Did any CO asked for Australian Police clearance and Indian Police clearance for the sponsor who is in Australia ? 

Regards, 
Rohit


----------



## rohitk

preet8525 said:


> hi
> I think all online applicant have changed status
> and sponsor doesn't have to provide pcc or Australian police check unless there is child custody
> I might b wrong but that's wat I know
> thanks preet


Thanks !!! 

One of my friend who applied Online in March 2014 asked for above docs , May be a child custody involved. 

On other forum one of the applicant's status is still "In Progress" . More confustion for me now :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## Sudhir Bhate

Hi Experts
I need information about this situation:
An Indian passport holder is currently residing in Singapore. If this person applies for offshore 309 visa, will it be processed by AHC in India or in Singapore?
Thanking respondents in advance.


----------



## rohitk

Sudhir Bhate said:


> Hi Experts
> I need information about this situation:
> An Indian passport holder is currently residing in Singapore. If this person applies for offshore 309 visa, will it be processed by AHC in India or in Singapore?
> Thanking respondents in advance.


I guess if you apply (Paper) from Singapore then AHC Singapore otherwise AHC in India 

In both case I guess you need to provide PCC of India and Singapore (residing more than 12 months)

Seniors please comment !! 

Rohit


----------



## rohitk

On Other forum found this post 

http://www.immi.gov....t-enhancements/

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sudhir Bhate

rohitk said:


> On Other forum found this post
> 
> link
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Rohit for your quick replies.
The link in your reply does not seem to work. Can you please report the link.


----------



## girlaussie

If Applicant is residing in Singapore then AHC Singapore will process the application.

Girl Aussie



Sudhir Bhate said:


> Hi Experts
> I need information about this situation:
> An Indian passport holder is currently residing in Singapore. If this person applies for offshore 309 visa, will it be processed by AHC in India or in Singapore?
> Thanking respondents in advance.


----------



## rohitk

Sudhir Bhate said:


> Thanks Rohit for your quick replies.
> The link in your reply does not seem to work. Can you please report the link.


Agents Gateway – ImmiAccount enhancements


----------



## Sudhir Bhate

rohitk said:


> Agents Gateway – ImmiAccount enhancements


Thanks a lot Rohit


----------



## Sudhir Bhate

girlaussie said:


> If Applicant is residing in Singapore then AHC Singapore will process the application.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you Girl Aussie


----------



## americanwoman1

*Online Application Information*

Just wanted to share my experience, since forums were so helpful to me when applying for the 309/100 Visa

Applied in: USA
Applicant Nationality: USA
Date of Application: 9 Sept 2014
CO Assigned: possibly 5 Feb 2015? 
Visa Granted: 18 Feb 2015
Medical Done: March 2014 before we knew how long visas were taking

I also wrote a post with screenshots of the whole online visa system for the benefit of others who might be applying in the future. Exhausting, but I hope it helps someone! Unfortunately, I'm not allowed to post links here until I've got five posts... so I guess this is my first. As soon as I have time to post four more times, I'll provide a link.

I just posted it yesterday, so google won't figure it out for a few weeks probably. But anytime after that you can probably find it by searching "half the clothes australian partner visa tips"

Cheers and good luck to all! <3

(To the moderators - I have no personal interest in sharing this information. I'm not a usual member of any visa forum - I just wish I would have known this stuff and am trying to share with others who are in the same shoes - cheers!)


----------



## tincup_sam

I had my status change to "Assessment in progress" . Hope I get a call from the CO soon.

Is there a status like "CO assigned " now?


----------



## djoseph

I think the change of status was because of the System Maintenance of the immi website on 17th-18th of April 2015.

I have applied for the visa on 29th July 2014 and the status has been changed to "Assessment in Progress".


----------



## tincup_sam

djoseph said:


> I think the change of status was because of the System Maintenance of the immi website on 17th-18th of April 2015.
> 
> I have applied for the visa on 29th July 2014 and the status has been changed to "Assessment in Progress".


Yes it is tough for people like us who had applied 8-9 months before. I applied 20th July and its 9 months now. 

It is nearly time for CO to be assigned and now this confusion  :confused2:


----------



## rohitk

tincup_sam said:


> Yes it is tough for people like us who had applied 8-9 months before. I applied 20th July and its 9 months now.
> 
> It is nearly time for CO to be assigned and now this confusion  :confused2:




No sure guys !!!! Few People on other forum applied in SEP 2014 also got status changed. 

:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:

Hope everyone get a good news soon !!!!!!

Rohit


----------



## djoseph

Just a quick question. 

Is the Google sheet getting updated on a regular basis?? 

The last visa approval was on the 7th of April 2015 and I couldn't find any more approvals. Is it because no Visa was approved after that date or just the google sheet not getting updated?? 

Any suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## djoseph

djoseph said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> Is the Google sheet getting updated on a regular basis??
> 
> The last visa approval was on the 7th of April 2015 and I couldn't find any more approvals. Is it because no Visa was approved after that date or just the google sheet not getting updated??
> 
> Any suggestions are much appreciated.



Sorry guys.. I missed a few posts.. I now understand that there are visa approvals happening.. Happy for them. but do the Case Officers follow any pattern or order in taking the application into consideration (like application date or online/paper application). 

Cannot really understand how they take up the applications.


----------



## americanwoman1

tincup_sam said:


> I had my status change to "Assessment in progress" . Hope I get a call from the CO soon.
> 
> Is there a status like "CO assigned " now?



Mine never had anything but "assessment in progress" until the day my visa was granted. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## BngToPerth

tincup_sam said:


> Yes it is tough for people like us who had applied 8-9 months before. I applied 20th July and its 9 months now.
> 
> It is nearly time for CO to be assigned and now this confusion  :confused2:


*Assessment in progress* is just a new label added to the flashy website. my status changed a month back , [I have passed the 9 month time]. I called them and asked about the same and they said its just the label change and it has happened to all the people who have lodged the visa. Meanwhile CO has not been assigned to my case and basic reply from them is that global processing time is 12 months .


----------



## tincup_sam

Thanks... That was useful. So the only indication of progress is communication from CO . Status is not very meaningful.


----------



## Melbn1

*Visa granted*

Hi all,
My wife got her visa on 29/03/2015 ( sorry was busy to update earlier)

Timeline:

Dol - 10/01/2014 (309/100 visa)
Place of lodgement - New Delhi ( paper application)
Medical done - 4 feb 2014
Indian PCC - 27 aug 2014 ( New passport bcoz of name and address change)
Case officer assigned - 22 sept 2014 (SS)
Case officer requested additional docs - 28/10/2014 ( Weddding photos, proof of conversation) first contact from CO after writing 2 emails
Emailed case officer few times requesting for update. She always replied. But standard ans ' ur application is under progress and will update when i am in a position to do so . The standard processing time is 12 months'

I visited my wife in Dec 2014.

Called AHC - 31/12/2014 - spoke to case officer ( she said will call for interview in next week)

No contact again. Emailed her again in end jan 2015 and informed her that my wife is pregnant. Co said call u guys next week.

08/02/2015 - CO called my wife and interviwed her for 45 mins discussing complicated issues. 
( My wife's student visa got cancelled and she overstayed for 2.5 yrs. was previously divorced in aus. Returned to india willingly in dec 2013, aftr we did court marrige here) 

CO called me - 19 feb2015 ( interview for 20 mins)
Told me that she will finalize the application in 2 weeks.
Called again and spoke to CO on 6 march 2015 about the update on application and informed her that my wife is getting late to book a hospital as she is pregnant.
Co informed that she is on leave for 3 days , will do it after coming back.
No results again
Called Co on 18 march 2015- she said will do it tomorrow or monday.
No results again. Emailed CO again .
Co replied will definetly do it by this week.
CO called my wife on 27/03/2015 (3pm)- did a short interview again (10 mins), informed us that she couldnt find PCC and requested us to email in 30 mins and she will aprove the appliction immediately after receiving PCC 
At 4 pm CO again calld my wife and asked few questions abt complecated issues (20 mins interview)
At 4:45 pm CO called again and talked for about 7 mins and informed that she is still studying the application and havent reached the decision yet.
At 5.03 pm , my wife called CO to ask if she had made a decison yet or nt. CO said still working on it.
We had a stressful weekend.
29/03/2014 recived the grant email from my lawyer in australia ( CO has aproved the appliction on 27/03/2015) 
Nd finally my wife is here wth me. 
Hope this is helpful to those with complictaed issues.


----------



## aruna1

Thank u for the info


----------



## ashran

preet8525 said:


> hi
> can anyone send me new ss google sheet link pls
> thanks


Hi Preet,

Please find the link below....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE

Also, to submit a new/update request to the list has to be done via following link...

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## kiran01

*Visa granted*

Hey guys,
We finally got our grant email last night!! 

DOL - 4.2.2014 
Online application 
Grant date - 22.4.2015


----------



## Jasvir19

kiran01 said:


> Hey guys,
> We finally got our grant email last night!!
> 
> DOL - 4.2.2014
> Online application
> Grant date - 22.4.2015


Congrats Kiran.

But why so late it took more than 12 months. Did you ask them why it was not with in the standard time lines of 12 months.


----------



## preet8525

ashran said:


> Hi Preet,
> 
> Please find the link below....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE
> 
> Also, to submit a new/update request to the list has to be done via following link...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> Cheers...
> Ash


thanks


----------



## Jasvir19

ashran said:


> Hi Preet,
> 
> Please find the link below....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ana9OL_52OPAdHQ0QlN1azVXX3d5TTlsWExkY0x2aEE
> 
> Also, to submit a new/update request to the list has to be done via following link...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/19bT0mmvyMbkUA9PdjcA2RJFsQT9jWR74DFjJsXHENEA/viewform
> 
> Cheers...
> Ash


Hi Ashran,

Any update on your end ??
Have you tried contacting the CO again or call AHC .


----------



## VRS

ashran said:


> Hi VRS,
> 
> Did you do the first entry for Australia.
> 
> PS: You need to do first Oz entry first before marriage. Else, your status changes before the first Oz entry which could land you in soup.
> 
> Cheers...
> Ash


Hi ash, i did my first entry, came back for my engagement & wedding.


----------



## VRS

girlaussie said:


> Partner visa 309/100 offshore
> 
> Timeline: approx 12months (could be more)
> 
> Girl Aussie


What all documents are required and could you please shed some light on the procedure please.


----------



## VRS

ashran said:


> Hi Rohitk,
> 
> Yes that is indication of CO has been assigned.
> 
> Normally CO will call from Delhi based number. (number provided by you is Mumbai based). Still for purpose of verification do check with the AHC Helpline. (also, let me know initials of CO assigned)
> 
> Cheers...
> Ash


HI what is AHC?


----------



## ashran

Jasvir19 said:


> Hi Ashran,
> 
> Any update on your end ??
> Have you tried contacting the CO again or call AHC .


Hi Jasvir,

I called up AHC today. The operator was nice.

She talked to CO and got back to me.

CO has informed that she will get back to me only in 1st week of May as my application is withing standard processing time. I tried to push a bit but was of no use as operator can't do much once the CO has decided.

Its going to be a long wait for me i guess...

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## ashran

VRS said:


> Hi ash, i did my first entry, came back for my engagement & wedding.


Hi VRS,

That's good the you have already done your first entry.

AHC stands for Australian High Commission.

For the required document suggest you refer to following steps.

1. Go through partner migration booklet (read and reread it carefully if you intend to file on your own)
http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/1127.pdf

2. Go through the checklist
http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/309-100-checklist.pdf

3. Go through this thread and try to look for posts for duration Jan 2014-Apr 2014 (there is immense amount of information on how to file applications online)

Also, note i will suggest you to go via VFS paper application route (as currently online application is taking far more time)

Hope these pointers help...!!!

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## VRS

kiran01 said:


> Hey guys,
> We finally got our grant email last night!!
> 
> DOL - 4.2.2014
> Online application
> Grant date - 22.4.2015


it took you almost 12 months... how did you stay together in the mean while??


----------



## ashran

VRS said:


> it took you almost 12 months... how did you stay together in the mean while??


That's the case with most of the applicants from India who applies for offshore partner visa. (Kiran's case was over limit by 2.5 months). Standard processing time in India is 12 months.


----------



## Jasvir19

ashran said:


> Hi Jasvir,
> 
> I called up AHC today. The operator was nice.
> 
> She talked to CO and got back to me.
> 
> CO has informed that she will get back to me only in 1st week of May as my application is withing standard processing time. I tried to push a bit but was of no use as operator can't do much once the CO has decided.
> 
> Its going to be a long wait for me i guess...
> 
> Cheers...
> Ash


This is so bad . 
Is your case complex ?? Has she started processing ?? 
I feel like the are just sitting on the applications.
Mine in prospective marriage visa. Don't know how they are going to process it .


----------



## ashran

Jasvir19 said:


> This is so bad .
> Is your case complex ?? Has she started processing ??
> I feel like the are just sitting on the applications.
> Mine in prospective marriage visa. Don't know how they are going to process it .


Hi Jasvir,

Sorry to disappoint you.

My case is fairly simple. (first marriage(that also love marriage) for either of us, never broke any law like overstaying etc, clean financial history)

I am disappointed that I applied for partner visa. Should have taken the typical route of skilled visa (in those days it was 9 months for skilled visa(including skill assessments, IELTS etc) and 8mnt for partner visa). 

Hope my agony ends soon.

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## BngToPerth

ashran said:


> Hi Jasvir,
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you.
> 
> My case is fairly simple. (first marriage(that also love marriage) for either of us, never broke any law like overstaying etc, clean financial history)
> 
> I am disappointed that I applied for partner visa. Should have taken the typical route of skilled visa (in those days it was 9 months for skilled visa(including skill assessments, IELTS etc) and 8mnt for partner visa).
> 
> Hope my agony ends soon.
> 
> Cheers...
> Ash



Yes i too feel i should have taken the skilled visa route. Even though we have been following the correct procedures these enormous delays are real pain. Plus the other factor is that the visa is provisional , and you cant have a job in Australia ( though its stated that 309 guys can look for work) but no one would respond to yo if you are not a PR holder. So i would suggest people to judge the possibilities and if you are eligible for the skill visa apply for that instead of this visa.


----------



## ashran

BngToPerth said:


> Yes i too feel i should have taken the skilled visa route. Even though we have been following the correct procedures these enormous delays are real pain. Plus the other factor is that the visa is provisional , and you cant have a job in Australia ( though its stated that 309 guys can look for work) but no one would respond to yo if you are not a PR holder. So i would suggest people to judge the possibilities and if you are eligible for the skill visa apply for that instead of this visa.


Well i am from IT field. So expecting market esp in Sydney to be open even for partner visa.


----------



## BngToPerth

ashran said:


> Well i am from IT field. So expecting market esp in Sydney to be open even for partner visa.


Well going with the trend , and word of many of my friends in IT and in Sydney is that its difficult as the visa is considered provisional. If your spouse can refer you then there can be a way. But normally looking out of job with hundreds of PR holders out looking for same make us less preferable ( Sorry if this was in negative light but thats the truth).


----------



## khaira

Hi
my wife got the visa 
DOL 24.6.2014

paper application through VFS


----------



## Jasvir19

khaira said:


> Hi
> my wife got the visa
> DOL 24.6.2014
> 
> paper application through VFS


Congrats Khaira.

Could you please give CO initials and when was the CO allocated


----------



## khaira

co initial TV
CO allocate on 11march2014


----------



## ashran

khaira said:


> Hi
> my wife got the visa
> DOL 24.6.2014
> 
> paper application through VFS


Congrats Khaira...!!!


----------



## Inf_18

Hi,

Has anyone applied for subclass 100, 801 visa (i.e. partner visa) recently?

What is the current processing time for this visa?

I have already got my PR visa (189) and want to apply for partner visa for my wife. Is there any other way I can get a visa for her ? (should be allowed to work)

Can someone help please??

Also, anyone knows what is Partner (temporary) visa (subclass 309, 820)??


Thanks,
Indrajit


----------



## BngToPerth

Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone applied for subclass 100, 801 visa (i.e. partner visa) recently?
> 
> What is the current processing time for this visa?
> 
> I have already got my PR visa (189) and want to apply for partner visa for my wife. Is there any other way I can get a visa for her ? (should be allowed to work)
> 
> Can someone help please??
> 
> Also, anyone knows what is Partner (temporary) visa (subclass 309, 820)??
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Indrajit



Please go thru the immi link Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) .

Subclass 309,820 is the first stage for the permanent 100, 801 . You need to get the provisional visa 309, 820 first before that gets converted into PR later. Though 309, 820 gives her the ability to work, because of the provisional nature of the visa It would be difficult for her to search for the job or get the call . Would be good if you first search the job and then with your contacts get her one.
Processing time is nearly 12 to 15 months now but this would increase to 18 months in near future as per the sources. As per the current trends my advice is apply for the paper based application rather than online. It would be grate if its possible for her to apply for the skill based PR rather than provisional spouse visa


----------



## VRS

khaira said:


> Hi
> my wife got the visa
> DOL 24.6.2014
> 
> paper application through VFS


Hi, when did you apply, could you share the timelines please.


----------



## VRS

Guys need urgent help, request you to kindly please spare time and answer a few questions.

1. is spouse visa application online or paper based. I am trying to apply from Hyderabad, India.

2. If online via imm iaccount, can we upload the pics and documents gradually as and when we keep getting them or should everything be uploaded once. eg: I dont have my marriage pictures yet, mine is a registrar marriage and marriage as per customs will be performed in Nov 2015. All I have is marriage certificate and our passports carry each others name as husband and wife.

3. finally can anyone screenshot the required documents being asked in the immi account for the spouse visa.

Thanks a ton in advance.


----------



## myths

VRS said:


> Guys need urgent help, request you to kindly please spare time and answer a few questions.
> 
> 1. is spouse visa application online or paper based. I am trying to apply from Hyderabad, India.
> 
> 2. If online via imm iaccount, can we upload the pics and documents gradually as and when we keep getting them or should everything be uploaded once. eg: I dont have my marriage pictures yet, mine is a registrar marriage and marriage as per customs will be performed in Nov 2015. All I have is marriage certificate and our passports carry each others name as husband and wife.
> 
> 3. finally can anyone screenshot the required documents being asked in the immi account for the spouse visa.
> 
> Thanks a ton in advance.


Hi
1) You can apply in any way via VFS Hyderabad in paper based application Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Contact Us . Or in immi website online. My advice go with paper based its fast and as per my experience they process paper based faster than online .

2) Here is the issue , you can obviously keep on adding the docs unless the CO is assigned . But can log an online application right away with little documentation but with actual proof that you have got married . Please ask the VFS office if you can do similar thing but i guess you cant.

3) go through document checklist Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) document checklist . You can ask for more specific document if you have doubts. Basically checklist documents are all necessary and provide as much of them as stated in checklist .


----------



## Inf_18

BngToPerth said:


> Please go thru the immi link Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) .
> 
> Subclass 309,820 is the first stage for the permanent 100, 801 . You need to get the provisional visa 309, 820 first before that gets converted into PR later. Though 309, 820 gives her the ability to work, because of the provisional nature of the visa It would be difficult for her to search for the job or get the call . Would be good if you first search the job and then with your contacts get her one.
> Processing time is nearly 12 to 15 months now but this would increase to 18 months in near future as per the sources. As per the current trends my advice is apply for the paper based application rather than online. It would be grate if its possible for her to apply for the skill based PR rather than provisional spouse visa


Thanks a lot for your reply friend...
To apply for skill based PR, she is falling 5 points short of 60. We were planning to claim 5 partner points, but just now I came to know that she can't claim my points, as I already have a PR. (Can you confirm this?)

Also, she is finding i difficult to score 7 for IELTS and or 65 in PTE-A exams 

However, that seems to be the only option now. Do you know or can suggest any other option?


----------



## VRS

myths said:


> hi
> 1) you can apply in any way via vfs hyderabad in paper based application australia visa information - india and nepal - contact us . Or in immi website online. My advice go with paper based its fast and as per my experience they process paper based faster than online .
> 
> 2) here is the issue , you can obviously keep on adding the docs unless the co is assigned . But can log an online application right away with little documentation but with actual proof that you have got married . Please ask the vfs office if you can do similar thing but i guess you cant.
> 
> 3) go through document checklist partner (provisional) visa (subclass 309) and partner (migrant) visa (subclass 100) document checklist . You can ask for more specific document if you have doubts. Basically checklist documents are all necessary and provide as much of them as stated in checklist .


thank you my friend!!!


----------



## JimKing

Hi Guys,

My Wife got her visa yesterday 27/04/2015. I am not an active member of this forum but been following this forum from long time. So thought to share our experience with AHC New Delhi.


Details are:

DOA: 15 October 2014

Application Mode: Paper Application (through VFS)

Medicals Done: 12 Dec 2014

PCC: 19 Nov 2014

Case office assigned: I believe the same day i.e. 27 April 2015

Case Officer Initial: I don't know about this.

Visa Grant: 27 April 2015


My wife got a call yesterday from CO. Interview was just about some basic questions like DOB, place where spouse live, marriage data, how relation began etc and last for like 10 mins.

CO advised to my wife that decision will be taken by the same Arvo. then with half an hour I got a call from my agent about the visa approval.

We never contacted AHC after submitting the application not even my agent. we submitted all the documents in one pack with as much as documents possible.

They didn't request for any further documents. The file was lodged pretty much decision ready. and my wife never travel to Australia on tourist visa.


Thanks for the support you all guys are giving to one another. May god bless you all with a speedy grant so that you can be with your partner.


----------



## vicprab11

Hi jimking. Congratulations mate. That was really a speedy grant. Have ay wonderful time with you partner. Cheers


----------



## JimKing

Thanks vicprab11..
Yes it's a speedy grant and a surprise for both us.
I wish every ones wait comes to end soon.
Good luck to you mate..


----------



## KitKaat

I am just wondering... am I the only one here waiting for the 309/100 visa since 2013?


----------



## rohitk

KitKaat said:


> I am just wondering... am I the only one here waiting for the 309/100 visa since 2013?


Hi ,

Since 2013 ?? Is you case complicated ?? any overstay or cancellation of visa ?

have you contacted AHC ? Its well over 12 months processing time frame . 

Rohit 

:confused2: :confused2:


----------



## Steyn

A quick question guys

My wife applied for 309/100 couple of months back. We are planning to apply for visit visa as well as 309/100 is taking long. 

Wanted to know, if we get visit visa grant and afterwards 309/100 is refused, God forbid. Will the refusal also cease visit visa grant?


----------



## Jasvir19

JimKing said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My Wife got her visa yesterday 27/04/2015. I am not an active member of this forum but been following this forum from long time. So thought to share our experience with AHC New Delhi.
> 
> 
> Details are:
> 
> DOA: 15 October 2014
> 
> Application Mode: Paper Application (through VFS)
> 
> Medicals Done: 12 Dec 2014
> 
> PCC: 19 Nov 2014
> 
> Case office assigned: I believe the same day i.e. 27 April 2015
> 
> Case Officer Initial: I don't know about this.
> 
> Visa Grant: 27 April 2015
> 
> 
> My wife got a call yesterday from CO. Interview was just about some basic questions like DOB, place where spouse live, marriage data, how relation began etc and last for like 10 mins.
> 
> CO advised to my wife that decision will be taken by the same Arvo. then with half an hour I got a call from my agent about the visa approval.
> 
> We never contacted AHC after submitting the application not even my agent. we submitted all the documents in one pack with as much as documents possible.
> 
> They didn't request for any further documents. The file was lodged pretty much decision ready. and my wife never travel to Australia on tourist visa.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support you all guys are giving to one another. May god bless you all with a speedy grant so that you can be with your partner.



Hi Jim,

Congrats for the grant of visa. Really happy for you guys.
but could you please tell us if your case was normal or was under some compeeling circumstances for such an early grant. 
I ask this because lot of people from april, may, june, july are still waiting for grant.
Thought yours is a paper application it just seems to be baffling to have october applicatant have visa but others who applied before still waiting. 

Thanks Jasvir


----------



## JimKing

Jasvir19 said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Congrats for the grant of visa. Really happy for you guys.
> but could you please tell us if your case was normal or was under some compeeling circumstances for such an early grant.
> I ask this because lot of people from april, may, june, july are still waiting for grant.
> Thought yours is a paper application it just seems to be baffling to have october applicatant have visa but others who applied before still waiting.
> 
> Thanks Jasvir


Hi Jasvir,
Ours was pretty simple and straight forward case no compelling circumstances. we submitted all the documents togather and only PCC and medical was done later.
I am not sure how AHC processes applications. but I have also seen grants to Sept and Oct applicants on another forum and luckly got ours yesterday.
What I think is, if we submitted all documents before hand that makes a difference. Also traveling Australia on visitor visa while 309/100 application is in process also delays the process. Well this is all my thinking, that's why we never thought of applying a visitor visa. 
But at end of the Day its all in AHC's hand how they process applications and we all are unaware what's happening on the other side.

When did you apply your visa?


----------



## Jasvir19

JimKing said:


> Hi Jasvir,
> Ours was pretty simple and straight forward case no compelling circumstances. we submitted all the documents togather and only PCC and medical was done later.
> I am not sure how AHC processes applications. but I have also seen grants to Sept and Oct applicants on another forum and luckly got ours yesterday.
> What I think is, if we submitted all documents before hand that makes a difference. Also traveling Australia on visitor visa while 309/100 application is in process also delays the process. Well this is all my thinking, that's why we never thought of applying a visitor visa.
> But at end of the Day its all in AHC's hand how they process applications and we all are unaware what's happening on the other side.
> 
> When did you apply your visa?



Hi Jim,

Mine is prospective marriage visa applied on 19 JUN 2014.
CO assigned 19 MAR 2015
But haven't heard from her till now.
Tried calling the AHC multiple times, they say we don't know how case officer process the application and standard time is 12 months. 
This is there standard reply . My case is very simple all docs submitted but no response.
And we havn't applied for visitor visa


----------



## JimKing

Jasvir19 said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Mine is prospective marriage visa applied on 19 JUN 2014.
> CO assigned 19 MAR 2015
> But haven't heard from her till now.
> Tried calling the AHC multiple times, they say we don't know how case officer process the application and standard time is 12 months.
> This is there standard reply . My case is very simple all docs submitted but no response.


Ok.....
I think 300 visa subclass may be subject to capping.
not sure if this is something they are considering in your case.


----------



## KitKaat

rohitk said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Since 2013 ?? Is you case complicated ?? any overstay or cancellation of visa ?
> 
> have you contacted AHC ? Its well over 12 months processing time frame .
> 
> Rohit
> 
> :confused2: :confused2:


Everything is okey with the embassy, they are just waiting for the security check to come back


----------



## BngToPerth

Jasvir19 said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Mine is prospective marriage visa applied on 19 JUN 2014.
> CO assigned 19 MAR 2015
> But haven't heard from her till now.
> Tried calling the AHC multiple times, they say we don't know how case officer process the application and standard time is 12 months.
> This is there standard reply . My case is very simple all docs submitted but no response.
> And we havn't applied for visitor visa


I think all online application processing is going on pretty slow, especially the PMV applicants. 

Me and another guy in this forum are also PMV applicant but we got married and have asked for the conversion to Spouse. 

I guess our processing will take time its good that at least a CO is assigned to you. 
By the way if you don't mind what exact date did you mention in Notice Of Intended Marriage clause. If that date is approaching then it would be best for you guys to get married and convert to spouse visa instead since that would save you some real money and time to get your spouse visa.


----------



## Jasvir19

JimKing said:


> Ok.....
> I think 300 visa subclass may be subject to capping.
> not sure if this is something they are considering in your case.


CO keeps saying that the case is with her and she will get back if there is any requirement. If it was capping issue they would have put the visa in queue. 
That is my understanding


----------



## Jasvir19

BngToPerth said:


> I think all online application processing is going on pretty slow, especially the PMV applicants.
> 
> Me and another guy in this forum are also PMV applicant but we got married and have asked for the conversion to Spouse.
> 
> I guess our processing will take time its good that at least a CO is assigned to you.
> By the way if you don't mind what exact date did you mention in Notice Of Intended Marriage clause. If that date is approaching then it would be best for you guys to get married and convert to spouse visa instead since that would save you some real money and time to get your spouse visa.


Our date of intended marriage is in July. Don't want to convert as we are not sure what are the steps after that. AHC is not consistent so don't want to increase the waiting time.


----------



## rohitk

Jasvir19 said:


> CO keeps saying that the case is with her and she will get back if there is any requirement. If it was capping issue they would have put the visa in queue.
> That is my understanding


Hi, 
where Will we get capping information. There must be a list saying it's capped for this year or so. Are you aware of this ?


----------



## BngToPerth

Jasvir19 said:


> Our date of intended marriage is in July. Don't want to convert as we are not sure what are the steps after that. AHC is not consistent so don't want to increase the waiting time.


Well I hope you get the visa before july. 

We will keep you updated as we have already applied for the conversion. 

My sole intention was that you need to pay them again for the spouse visa and have to stay in the queue for another 9 to 10 months with bridging visa if time period crosses 9 months, 

another point is that you need to travel to australia and validate visa before you get married. So if visa is delayed here then that would be other issue. 

I guess you call AHC and tell these problems and may be that would help you.


----------



## BngToPerth

rohitk said:


> Hi,
> where Will we get capping information. There must be a list saying it's capped for this year or so. Are you aware of this ?


Well I dont think there is any CAP to PMV, since its a temporary visa plus its actually good for the business since you need to get the spouse visa within 9 months of you getting this that adds to twice the fees that you are paying. (My opinion )


----------



## rohitk

BngToPerth said:


> Well I dont think there is any CAP to PMV, since its a temporary visa plus its actually good for the business since you need to get the spouse visa within 9 months of you getting this that adds to twice the fees that you are paying. (My opinion )



Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping . Not sure 
capping has been applied. Never heard of this before . I think no need to go to this path. 
Simply online applications are processing slow . We need to wait. Apparently , AHC has to reply us within their processing time frame. 


https://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/capping-and-queuing.htm


Rohit


----------



## preet8525

hi guys 
I just called ahc 
and when I asked about my co they told me that co is busy but last time I called I had different co (WW) and today they told me that co is (SU) and then I looked at ss form is shows that its senior case officer so I am totally confuse now that what's going on with my file at the moment any help will appreciate 
thanks 
preet


----------



## rohitk

preet8525 said:


> hi guys
> I just called ahc
> and when I asked about my co they told me that co is busy but last time I called I had different co (WW) and today they told me that co is (SU) and then I looked at ss form is shows that its senior case officer so I am totally confuse now that what's going on with my file at the moment any help will appreciate
> thanks
> preet


Hi preet, 

Think in a positive way, may be your file moved to final stage where senior CO will take the decision. NO need to worry !!!

Hope you will get visa soon :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:

All the best 

Regard, 
Rohit


----------



## ashran

preet8525 said:


> hi guys
> I just called ahc
> and when I asked about my co they told me that co is busy but last time I called I had different co (WW) and today they told me that co is (SU) and then I looked at ss form is shows that its senior case officer so I am totally confuse now that what's going on with my file at the moment any help will appreciate
> thanks
> preet


Hi Preet,

Did you or your partner receive any call from CO(WW)?

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## preet8525

rohitk said:


> Hi preet,
> 
> Think in a positive way, may be your file moved to final stage where senior CO will take the decision. NO need to worry !!!
> 
> Hope you will get visa soon :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:
> 
> All the best
> 
> Regard,
> Rohit


well hope so 
thanks 
preet


----------



## preet8525

ashran said:


> Hi Preet,
> 
> Did you or your partner receive any call from CO(WW)?
> 
> Cheers...
> Ash


no me and my partner didn't get call from co 
just bit worried now


----------



## BngToPerth

preet8525 said:


> no me and my partner didn't get call from co
> just bit worried now


As per my knowledge and going thru the previous post many people had there CO changed. Reasons varied from CO being on leave to many previous pending cases with the old CO, i dont think this should be a reason to worry till the case is genuine and has all the evidences required am pretty sure your case is on similar lines.


----------



## netgnus

Any update guys ? seems like ahc has slow down their process .when was the last online applicant got approved ? Its been more then 9 months now for me .how about other online applicants ???

nathan


----------



## vicprab11

Hi ... is there anyone who applied in january or February 2015 ...... ? 
Thanks


----------



## esha001

Just an update for everyone 
My friends visa got approved today
DOl: 28 OCT 2014
VFS- CHANDIGARH -PAPER APPLICATION 
VISA GRANT DATE: 28 APRIL 2015
God luck guys


----------



## venua

Congrats to all whoever received their visa....!!


----------



## venua

What the heck is going on with online applications..... It's really annoying....


----------



## tincup_sam

venua said:


> What the heck is going on with online applications..... It's really annoying....


Yes , paper visa seems to be faster like in 6 months or so. Hmmm...


----------



## vicprab11

Hi ... is there anyone who applied in january or February 2015 ...... ? Thanks


----------



## VRS

Can anyone please write what all docs are required.

Please kindly name them.


----------



## BngToPerth

My friend got his visa

DOl: 12 NOV 2014
VFS- Bangalore - Paper App
VISA GRANT DATE: 28 APRIL 2015

Me still waiting for CO grant online july


----------



## BngToPerth

VRS said:


> Can anyone please write what all docs are required.
> 
> Please kindly name them.


Hi can you please go thru the doc checklist
Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) document checklist
it states all the docs both online/paper required.
I think individual cases may differ, so may be a document relevant to you might not be to me. But in summary all the check list documents need to be there.


----------



## visakhi

can anybdy tell me... any online applicant's update from immigration??? i mean any online applicant got visa?????


----------



## aashu4uiit

I think it will be good idea to write our concern to Australian High Commission ( about delays in Online Visa approvals ) and disparity between paper based and online applications. 

A registered letter must be send , whoever is interested please PM me


----------



## BngToPerth

aashu4uiit said:


> I think it will be good idea to write our concern to Australian High Commission ( about delays in Online Visa approvals ) and disparity between paper based and online applications.
> 
> A registered letter must be send , whoever is interested please PM me


The initiative is good. 
But I have tried this, me and few of my friends together with there friends like 6 of us wrote to the AHC and also tried to talk to one of our know person working in AHC WA. 
But they said that the processing time is the norm and we cant complain if we are well within those.
I am not sure if many of us would make a difference but yes if they get the mail with hundreds of the signature then they might consider that?


----------



## aashu4uiit

The main concern here is difference in timeline for offline and online applicants.

If I get 50+ people to sign I will personally go and submit the application. I guess australian authorities are not deaf like our indian counterparts


----------



## S!DD

visakhi said:


> can anybdy tell me... any online applicant's update from immigration??? i mean any online applicant got visa?????


Hi All,

I lodged my application on 9th of JANUARY 2015.

Through Agent (Australia based).

Lodgement: Online Based.

Thanks


----------



## RR

Hello Guys,

I'm going to apply spouse visa for my wife. I have couple of questions

I'm confused which one is better either paper based applications or online applications?
Also my wife is supposed to come to australia after applying in india on a tourist visa, regarding the interview location which would be the best to choose (Australia or India).

Awaiting your kind inputs. Please advise.


----------



## BngToPerth

RR said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm going to apply spouse visa for my wife. I have couple of questions
> 
> I'm confused which one is better either paper based applications or online applications?
> Also my wife is supposed to come to australia after applying in india on a tourist visa, regarding the interview location which would be the best to choose (Australia or India).
> 
> Awaiting your kind inputs. Please advise.


Mate if you go thru last few post you would figure out that the VFS paper applications are getting processed in 6 months while the online are getting processed in more than 10 months. I think you can decide from that.

I didn't get your second question you are applying for offshore right, your wife needs to be out of Australia during her visa grant. Plus there is no such physical interview CO calls the applicant but your wife would need to be out of Australia. And since you are from high risk country there would be no extend clause in your wife tourist visa.

Hope I was clear and helpful .


----------



## VRS

esha001 said:


> just an update for everyone
> my friends visa got approved today
> dol: 28 oct 2014
> vfs- chandigarh -paper application
> visa grant date: 28 april 2015
> god luck guys


hi mine is a registrar marriage, i dont have any marriage pictures.
Did your friend apply with marriage pics?? Please advice.


----------



## VRS

aashu4uiit said:


> the main concern here is difference in timeline for offline and online applicants.
> 
> If i get 50+ people to sign i will personally go and submit the application. I guess australian authorities are not deaf like our indian counterparts


i am ready mate!


----------



## sharmi82

I don't think the paper visa grant is also consistent. I have also lodged my partner visa on 27th October 2014 (paper , New Delhi) but there is no response yet. I guess its just sporadic in nature ..


----------



## RR

BngToPerth said:


> Mate if you go thru last few post you would figure out that the VFS paper applications are getting processed in 6 months while the online are getting processed in more than 10 months. I think you can decide from that.
> 
> I didn't get your second question you are applying for offshore right, your wife needs to be out of Australia during her visa grant. Plus there is no such physical interview CO calls the applicant but your wife would need to be out of Australia. And since you are from high risk country there would be no extend clause in your wife tourist visa.
> 
> Hope I was clear and helpful .


Thanks for your reply mate.

No interviews!! this was one of the question in our online form asking us the nearest australian department office for an interview. 

And also if wife should be out of country during her visa grant. Would CO advise us when it is being granted?


----------



## esha001

Yipeeee
My visa got approved today, 
CO called my husband today afternoon and spoke for 5 mins.
1 hour later received golden email
Dol: 1 Dec 2014
Vfs Delhi paper application
Visa grant 30 April 2015
Good luck guys


----------



## BngToPerth

esha001 said:


> Yipeeee
> My visa got approved today,
> CO called my husband today afternoon and spoke for 5 mins.
> 1 hour later received golden email
> Dol: 1 Dec 2014
> Vfs Delhi paper application
> Visa grant 30 April 2015
> Good luck guys


Great news another of my contact a paper applicant got her visa, she lodged on 5 Dec 2014


----------



## RR

esha001 said:


> Yipeeee
> My visa got approved today,
> CO called my husband today afternoon and spoke for 5 mins.
> 1 hour later received golden email
> Dol: 1 Dec 2014
> Vfs Delhi paper application
> Visa grant 30 April 2015
> Good luck guys


Great news.. congrats esha... are you in australia during the grant or offshore? if the applicant is onshore would they advise the applicant to validate the visa by leaving and entering australia again?


----------



## TV Buff

Hi guys! I got married this year in January and my wife who is back in Pakistan applied for her partner visa 309/100 last week. Today she received an email requesting further documents to be sent to the high commission in Pakistan. Apart from requesting some of the documents that have already been sent to them (my tax assessments, pay slips and our photographs), they have asked her to send evidence of financial support which includes 'joint bank statements, joint property or money transfer receipts'. We had been engaged for a year before getting married this year and since we've only been married for a few months, we have none of the documents they require. Can you please suggest how to go about this? Should I transfer some amount to her now and show them the receipt? Anything would help!


----------



## BngToPerth

RR said:


> Great news.. congrats esha... are you in australia during the grant or offshore? if the applicant is onshore would they advise the applicant to validate the visa by leaving and entering australia again?


Please go thru this link carefully.

https://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/family-visas-partner.htm

Basically on offshore visa the applicant has to be out of Australia and in case of onshore she can be in Australia.

But these days they don't accept onshore visa for the people from high risk countries who are currently on tourist visa. There can be instances where they do but generally they don't.

So eventually you need to apply for offshore and take her with you (under the tourist visa), but when the tourist visa will get expired she needs to be back to home country (as there will not be further extend clause on the tourist visa).

you have two options 
1) most basic one apply for offshore 309 wait for the visa grant as simple. She can be with you as long as her tourist visa is valid.
2) Take her in a tourist visa get hold of real good agent, and try to work out method to apply onshore which will be accepted, agent might guide you in this case she need not leave Australia and would be eligible for the bridge when her tourist visa expires. (this would burden you with additional agent money, you can do that on your own but high probability you will be told to apply for offshore)

Cheers


----------



## BngToPerth

TV Buff said:


> Hi guys! I got married this year in January and my wife who is back in Pakistan applied for her partner visa 309/100 last week. Today she received an email requesting further documents to be sent to the high commission in Pakistan. Apart from requesting some of the documents that have already been sent to them (my tax assessments, pay slips and our photographs), they have asked her to send evidence of financial support which includes 'joint bank statements, joint property or money transfer receipts'. We had been engaged for a year before getting married this year and since we've only been married for a few months, we have none of the documents they require. Can you please suggest how to go about this? Should I transfer some amount to her now and show them the receipt? Anything would help!


Hi,

you need to provide the valid financial support document , but since you are from subcontinent there can be some lax to this considering you just got married. open a joint account make some transaction and send the statement, yes you should do this. include travel tickets of you too together common purchases. Definitely you might have given some gifts if you can show some sort of transactions.
Apart from this include the address of the place you are planning to stay in Australia.
Collectively include lots of documents pertaining to social events, common stay marriage pics . If possible another australian PR or citizen statutory.

Cheers


----------



## TV Buff

BngToPerth said:


> Hi,
> 
> you need to provide the valid financial support document , but since you are from subcontinent there can be some lax to this considering you just got married. open a joint account make some transaction and send the statement, yes you should do this. include travel tickets of you too together common purchases. Definitely you might have given some gifts if you can show some sort of transactions.
> Apart from this include the address of the place you are planning to stay in Australia.
> Collectively include lots of documents pertaining to social events, common stay marriage pics . If possible another australian PR or citizen statutory.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for your reply. The thing is, I am already in Australia and hence can not open a joint bank account. We did include our photographs and receipts of a few gifts exchanged along with her application but for some reason they've asked for them again.


----------



## BngToPerth

TV Buff said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply. The thing is, I am already in Australia and hence can not open a joint bank account. We did include our photographs and receipts of a few gifts exchanged along with her application but for some reason they've asked for them again.


Hi, Is the CO assigned . The best thing would be to call the AHC office and ask for what specific document they require as the list is pretty confusing. Did you made any transaction as part of you marriage common expenses include that.

What have you both written in your statutory declaration under the financial section?

And again is this paper application or the online one, If online please add those that you have mentioned under the attach document proofs of financial evidences section if not added previously under the correct section?


----------



## deadlyuno

Hi Guys,

I've been following this forum for a while and I just wanted to add a glimmer of hope to this forum.

I got my visa yesterday in about 13 weeks and was pleasantly surprised.

DOL : 4th Feb 2015 (Complete application submitted with PCC, Medicals submitted by 15th Feb) 

Visa granted : 30th April 2015

My case was fairly simple with no complications. I have no idea about the CO assignment date since i directly got a call from the CO . She spoke to me for a minute and that was it.

Also, I submitted my application through a migration agent.

I hope all of you get grants soon enough.


----------



## vicprab11

Congrats mate. Thats fastest visa grant ever ..... have a wonderful life ahead


----------



## xxx

Hello All..

Need your guidance regarding partner visa option. I am an Australian PR holder and recently got married. I am going through visa options but a bit confused. 

Visa class 300 allows my partner to visit Australia on temporary visa for 9 months but she will not able to work in official capacity due to temporary visa. Whereas visa class 309 / 100 provides provisional visa but since we are married recently, we don't have enough documentary evidences to support financial and house hold responsibilities as the relationship is fairly new.

How can I proceed my case further?

Any suggestions and experience will be highly appreciated.

xxx


----------



## BngToPerth

xxx said:


> Hello All..
> 
> Need your guidance regarding partner visa option. I am an Australian PR holder and recently got married. I am going through visa options but a bit confused.
> 
> Visa class 300 allows my partner to visit Australia on temporary visa for 9 months but she will not able to work in official capacity due to temporary visa. Whereas visa class 309 / 100 provides provisional visa but since we are married recently, we don't have enough documentary evidences to support financial and house hold responsibilities as the relationship is fairly new.
> 
> How can I proceed my case further?
> 
> Any suggestions and experience will be highly appreciated.
> 
> xxx


Visa class 300 is PMV [prospective marriage visa] since you are already married you cannot apply to this visa.

Visa [ 309 / 100 ] is offshore spouse and you need to apply for this visa only. Don't worry about the documents apply online you will have long wait collect/arrange your documents in that wait time which goes > 9 months these days. Rest the important documents like marriage registration, pics and social gathering should be uploaded now as you must have those since you are married.

Other thing i just want to clear that even though 309 provides work Rights .Its still provisional visa and would be difficult for your wife to find work if you want her to work straight away.


----------



## xxx

BngToPerth said:


> Visa class 300 is PMV [prospective marriage visa] since you are already married you cannot apply to this visa.
> 
> Visa [ 309 / 100 ] is offshore spouse and you need to apply for this visa only. Don't worry about the documents apply online you will have long wait collect/arrange your documents in that wait time which goes > 9 months these days. Rest the important documents like marriage registration, pics and social gathering should be uploaded now as you must have those since you are married.
> 
> Other thing i just want to clear that even though 309 provides work Rights .Its still provisional visa and would be difficult for your wife to find work if you want her to work straight away.


Thanks for your detailed reply. Does 309 requires minimum duration of relationship? As it's mentioned in some of the forums to have minimum12 months of living relationship. 

Please clarify


----------



## BngToPerth

xxx said:


> Thanks for your detailed reply. Does 309 requires minimum duration of relationship? As it's mentioned in some of the forums to have minimum12 months of living relationship.
> 
> Please clarify


Taken from the Partner Migration Booklet

Step 1: Temporary visa 
Subclass 309 – Partner (provisional)
You and your Australian partner:
•
*are legally married*; OR
•
*intend to legally marry before a decision is made 
on your visa; *OR
•
*have been in a de facto relationship for at least the 
entire 12 months prior to the date of application.*
•
*make an application for a subclass 309 visa either 
online or at the nearest office outside Australia.*

Those are the OR conditions more information available at 
http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/1127.pdf


----------



## xxx

BngToPerth said:


> Taken from the Partner Migration Booklet
> 
> Step 1: Temporary visa
> Subclass 309 &#150; Partner (provisional)
> You and your Australian partner:
> &#149;
> are legally married; OR
> &#149;
> intend to legally marry before a decision is made
> on your visa; OR
> &#149;
> have been in a de facto relationship for at least the
> entire 12 months prior to the date of application.
> &#149;
> make an application for a subclass 309 visa either
> online or at the nearest office outside Australia.
> 
> Those are the OR conditions more information available at
> http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/1127.pdf


Pretty much clear now. 

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## girlaussie

The points you mentioned are more relevant to 'Mutual Commitment towards each other/Social Context' not under 'Financial Commitment'.

'Financial evidence of your relationship:

Documents to show that you and your partner share financial commitments and responsibilities, such as:

evidence of any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets (for example, cars, appliances) and any joint liabilities (for example, loans, insurance) sharing of finances

legal commitments that you and your partner have undertaken as a couple

evidence that you and your partner have operated joint bank accounts for a reasonable period of time

sharing of household bills and expenses'

Girl Aussie 




BngToPerth said:


> Definitely you might have given some gifts if you can show some sort of transactions.
> Apart from this include the address of the place you are planning to stay in Australia.
> Collectively include lots of documents pertaining to social events, common stay marriage pics . If possible another australian PR or citizen statutory.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## girlaussie

Your Partner can't apply PMV 300 as it's for people intending to marry in Australia. 

As you are already married your best option is to go for Partner Visa 309/100 Offshore. As part of application, applicant has to provide as much evidence of genuine & continuing relationship, the 4 broad categories are: financial, household, social context & mutual commitment. You guys are recently married so gather as much evidence covering other areas but before your CO is assigned you have plenty time to cover the financial part by making couple of transactions to her bank account. 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



xxx said:


> Hello All..
> 
> Need your guidance regarding partner visa option. I am an Australian PR holder and recently got married. I am going through visa options but a bit confused.
> 
> Visa class 300 allows my partner to visit Australia on temporary visa for 9 months but she will not able to work in official capacity due to temporary visa. Whereas visa class 309 / 100 provides provisional visa but since we are married recently, we don't have enough documentary evidences to support financial and house hold responsibilities as the relationship is fairly new.
> 
> How can I proceed my case further?
> 
> Any suggestions and experience will be highly appreciated.
> 
> xxx


----------



## girlaussie

No, there is no minimum requirement if you are already married.

Girl Aussie



xxx said:


> Thanks for your detailed reply. Does 309 requires minimum duration of relationship? As it's mentioned in some of the forums to have minimum12 months of living relationship.
> 
> Please clarify


----------



## xxx

girlaussie said:


> No, there is no minimum requirement if you are already married.
> 
> Girl Aussie


309 category has following requirements:

You and your Australian partner:
• *are legally married*; OR
• *intend to legally marry before a decision is made
on your visa*; OR
• have been in a de facto relationship for at least the
entire 12 months prior to the date of application.
• make an application for a subclass 309 visa either
online or at the nearest office outside Australia.

If someone opts for option 1 or option 2, what are the minimum evidences required since we are not living together?


----------



## girlaussie

If you are married, lived together and then now you both are living in a different location (I assume you are in Australia & she is back home) then she has to provide documents supporting that you both maintain an ongoing relation through any mode of communication like: skype call logs, text mssg, telephone bills etc. 

I would strongly advice you to read Partner Migration Booklet carefully & go to your country AHC website to get the right checklist for Partner Visa.

http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/1127.pdf

Girl Aussie 



xxx said:


> 309 category has following requirements:
> 
> You and your Australian partner:
> • *are legally married*; OR
> • *intend to legally marry before a decision is made
> on your visa*; OR
> • have been in a de facto relationship for at least the
> entire 12 months prior to the date of application.
> • make an application for a subclass 309 visa either
> online or at the nearest office outside Australia.
> 
> If someone opts for option 1 or option 2, what are the minimum evidences required since we are not living together?


----------



## louie19810

Anyone applied in August 2014 still waiting for their visa?

My wifes application details below:

DOL: 28/08/2014
ACK letter: 02/09/2014
Medicals done and sent: 07/09/2014
PCC done and sent: 26/04/2015(did this on our own with no request to do)
CO Assigned: Waiting for CO

Come May-2014 it will be 9 months with no updaate or response. Been reading other forums where oct, now and dec got approved in the last month of april 2015. Even a Feb-2015 got approved April -2015

Anyone??????


----------



## vicprab11

Ahc has no pattern mate..... sorry but its truth..


----------



## RajXetri

I have applied parner visa on 26 AUG 14 from Kathmandu, have no updates yet, will ring them on monday.Its frustrating that they have no pattern and early applicants getting visa yet july/aug has no updates where the application progress yet and why its happening. Just curious do they have multiple visa processing centre in India or single centre? Please update Aug applicant if there is any progress in ur application.

raj






louie19810 said:


> Anyone applied in August 2014 still waiting for their visa?
> 
> My wifes application details below:
> 
> DOL: 28/08/2014
> ACK letter: 02/09/2014
> Medicals done and sent: 07/09/2014
> PCC done and sent: 26/04/2015(did this on our own with no request to do)
> CO Assigned: Waiting for CO
> 
> Come May-2014 it will be 9 months with no updaate or response. Been reading other forums where oct, now and dec got approved in the last month of april 2015. Even a Feb-2015 got approved April -2015
> 
> Anyone??????


----------



## RajXetri

is there any applicants applied for partner visa from KTM?Nepal and waiting for decision or have got visa approval recently ? how long they have taken to process application from Nepal? Would appreciate if anyone has clue, i have applied on aug 2014 and no updates yet, frustrating to wait cluelessly .


----------



## RajXetri

Congratulation,

must say you are very lucky as visa processed very quickly .Hope all waiting for visa gets their golden email soon.WAKE UP AHC :confused2:


deadlyuno said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been following this forum for a while and I just wanted to add a glimmer of hope to this forum.
> 
> I got my visa yesterday in about 13 weeks and was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> DOL : 4th Feb 2015 (Complete application submitted with PCC, Medicals submitted by 15th Feb)
> 
> Visa granted : 30th April 2015
> 
> My case was fairly simple with no complications. I have no idea about the CO assignment date since i directly got a call from the CO . She spoke to me for a minute and that was it.
> 
> Also, I submitted my application through a migration agent.
> 
> I hope all of you get grants soon enough.


----------



## RajXetri

well not really so in all cases , i have been waiitng partner visa for 9 months now and its paper application.Sometimes they overflow the grants, sometimes online applicants get processed and sometimes paper application. Dont know how visa application are processed.Seeing irregular patterns its even clueless to keep ourselves calm making assumption of approax grant time.whatever the application mode,it would be greate if they fairly takes similar times to process all applications so it calms us and happy too .


tincup_sam said:


> Yes , paper visa seems to be faster like in 6 months or so. Hmmm...


----------



## Doggester

Hi Phoenix nd Vicprab
Finally got the australia police check 
Sent all requested docs to case officer, awaiting action from her now.

I hope she gives visa now, been 13.5 months 

Douggy


----------



## vicprab11

Hi doggester .thats good mate. Hope you get visa now. Its already out of time frame. Did you ask them why it's too late?


----------



## Doggester

Vicprab 
Don't know why but ut took 2 weeks for AFP to complete and one week to arrive in mail at lawyers office. So 3 week delay in sending docs, whereas got india police check on same day.
I will wait for 2 days for CO to respond or else i will call

Fingers crossed now for visa. 
I am overly tired of waiting for this visa now

Douggy


----------



## vicprab11

Yes mate. Docs take too much time. as I have updated all the proofs and medicals and pcc. it will really save time. I think two months just get wasted in docs.
Hope you get grant in a week or so. Did co called you for interview?


----------



## RR

deadlyuno said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been following this forum for a while and I just wanted to add a glimmer of hope to this forum.
> 
> I got my visa yesterday in about 13 weeks and was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> DOL : 4th Feb 2015 (Complete application submitted with PCC, Medicals submitted by 15th Feb)
> 
> Visa granted : 30th April 2015
> 
> My case was fairly simple with no complications. I have no idea about the CO assignment date since i directly got a call from the CO . She spoke to me for a minute and that was it.
> 
> Also, I submitted my application through a migration agent.
> 
> I hope all of you get grants soon enough.


Congrats!! it was a pleasant surprise and did you submit all the documents listed in the checklist? is it paper based or online application?


----------



## Doggester

Vicprab 
Yeah i know, though we had already submitted all the requested docs along with application. And for the police checks, we got them done at the lodgement thinking it wouldn't take more than 12 months for visa. 
I would say being a complicated case, just get your police check done moment it expires without waiting for CO to tell you.
We were misguided by operator saying we need not worry as it will be taken care of by CO

Anyways what to say now, damage is done

No CO hasn't interviewed us yet and we don't she is going to give visa without interview, so we have to wait

Douggy


----------



## ashran

Doggester said:


> Vicprab
> Yeah i know, though we had already submitted all the requested docs along with application. And for the police checks, we got them done at the lodgement thinking it wouldn't take more than 12 months for visa.
> I would say being a complicated case, just get your police check done moment it expires without waiting for CO to tell you.
> We were misguided by operator saying we need not worry as it will be taken care of by CO
> 
> Anyways what to say now, damage is done
> 
> No CO hasn't interviewed us yet and we don't she is going to give visa without interview, so we have to wait
> 
> Douggy


Hi Doggester,

What about medicals. Those must also have expire by now. Did they ask you to retake it?

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## Doggester

Yeah Ash medicals also expired but strangely CO didn't ask for them 

Douggy


----------



## ashran

Doggester said:


> Yeah Ash medicals also expired but strangely CO didn't ask for them
> 
> Douggy


No worries... Even i have been instructed the same(i.e. only expired PCC is a problem). If one has a valid expired medical that's fine (must be looking for serious diseases like TB etc).


----------



## vicprab11

Hi doggester can you please for how long is the validity for medicals and pcc and afp? Thanks


----------



## Doggester

Vicprab 
Its 12 months for all three

Ashran 
U right i guess

Douggy


----------



## vicprab11

Doggester said:


> Vicprab
> Its 12 months for all three
> 
> Ashran
> U right i guess
> 
> Douggy


Thankyou mate.


----------



## netgnus

hi there 

can anyone please explain me how to do indian plc. i am in new delhi 

thanks
nathan


----------



## manc0108

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum, need your valuable suggestions.

My partner is in Australia and he is currently on Work Visa and it is 'ON HOLD' from immigration department. Its been 6 months, we haven't receive any correspondence from them. Because of this reason, we are unable to apply Spouse visa.

I want to be with my spouse. I don't have any visa currently. Is there any alternative with which I can reach to him. Should I go for tourists visa?

I would be really appreciate your replies.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## deadlyuno

Hi, 

It was a paper based application, and i submitted all documents in one go (except medicals which were submitted in 10 days once AHC asked for them)

I didnt have financial proofs of us having a joint bank account etc, so didnt submit those. Also we had given detailed written accounts of how we met , call history, chat history etc, and had 2 witnesses from both our sides . We took a month just to collate all documents and then another 2 weeks were taken by my agent in cross checking the forms and documents.


----------



## Doggester

Netgnus 

http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/fetchRpoDetails?rpoName=Delhi

Visit this link and just walk-in at either passport office of shalimar place or herald house with your passport and address proof. More details are at this site


Douggy


----------



## RR

deadlyuno said:


> Hi,
> 
> It was a paper based application, and i submitted all documents in one go (except medicals which were submitted in 10 days once AHC asked for them)
> 
> I didnt have financial proofs of us having a joint bank account etc, so didnt submit those. Also we had given detailed written accounts of how we met , call history, chat history etc, and had 2 witnesses from both our sides . We took a month just to collate all documents and then another 2 weeks were taken by my agent in cross checking the forms and documents.


Thanks deadlyuno.... you're an inspiration to all of us...


----------



## Jasvir19

Hey guys,

Any updates anyone ????


----------



## pink04

Hi All,

This is the first time I am writing here but have been following this forum for a while. I got my Visa today.

DOL: 19 June 2014

CO Allocation : 17 April 2015

My case was fairly simple. My husband called up the AHC yesterday and spoke to the CO who asked him a few questions about me and our relationship. I was expecting call from her today but was pleasantly surprised when we got a visa grant notification mail instead.

Hope the rest of you get your visas soon 

P.S. Mine was an online application


----------



## RR

pink04 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is the first time I am writing here but have been following this forum for a while. I got my Visa today.
> 
> DOL: 19 June 2014
> 
> CO Allocation : 17 April 2015
> 
> My case was fairly simple. My husband called up the AHC yesterday and spoke to the CO who asked him a few questions about me and our relationship. I was expecting call from her today but was pleasantly surprised when we got a visa grant notification mail instead.
> 
> Hope the rest of you get your visas soon
> 
> P.S. Mine was an online application



CO allocated after 10 months... pathetic.. anyway you got your visa granted .. congrats painful yet a happy ending journey... Besides, your husband called CO and talked to them? usually the co calls doesnt they?


----------



## BngToPerth

RR said:


> CO allocated after 10 months... pathetic.. anyway you got your visa granted .. congrats painful yet a happy ending journey... Besides, your husband called CO and talked to them? usually the co calls doesnt they?


I have few friends who are waiting for CO since 11 and 12 months both are online (straight forward cases). I am waiting for CO allocation for 9 months many more cases like me and them, i guess only the Paper folks have got it early? or am i wrong?


----------



## pink04

Paper application is definitely a better option..........if only I had known that earlier. Also after completing 9 months, I would suggest you call the AHC regularly (like once in 7-10 days) to find out the status cos even though my CO was assigned on 17th of April, I only found out about it when I called the AHC a week later.


----------



## RR

BngToPerth said:


> I have few friends who are waiting for CO since 11 and 12 months both are online (straight forward cases). I am waiting for CO allocation for 9 months many more cases like me and them, i guess only the Paper folks have got it early? or am i wrong?


within how many days you received acknowledgement after applying?


----------



## pink04

RR said:


> CO allocated after 10 months... pathetic.. anyway you got your visa granted .. congrats painful yet a happy ending journey... Besides, your husband called CO and talked to them? usually the co calls doesnt they?


 Thanks.......The CO usually only calls if some info is missing from your application........atleast thats what I was told by the operator.


----------



## BngToPerth

pink04 said:


> Paper application is definitely a better option..........if only I had known that earlier. Also after completing 9 months, I would suggest you call the AHC regularly (like once in 7-10 days) to find out the status cos even though my CO was assigned on 17th of April, I only found out about it when I called the AHC a week later.


Hi,

Yeah called them twice already and they are like standard processing time is 12 months and crap. What was the answer they gave to you. When did you do your medicals and PCC

@RR

I got the acknowledgement the next day of lodging and paying the fees.


----------



## pink04

BngToPerth said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah called them twice already and they are like standard processing time is 12 months and crap. What was the answer they gave to you. When did you do your medicals and PCC
> 
> @RR
> 
> I got the acknowledgement the next day of lodging and paying the fees.


Yeah they do say that but I asked them if there was any reason in particular for the delay and if any documents were missing............ Also my PCC was going to expire cos I got it done in June, so that was another reason for calling them up every week. 

Got my medicals done in December.


----------



## RR

BngToPerth said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah called them twice already and they are like standard processing time is 12 months and crap. What was the answer they gave to you. When did you do your medicals and PCC
> 
> @RR
> 
> I got the acknowledgement the next day of lodging and paying the fees.


That is the only uniformity DIAC maintains! ...


----------



## Jasvir19

pink04 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is the first time I am writing here but have been following this forum for a while. I got my Visa today.
> 
> DOL: 19 June 2014
> 
> CO Allocation : 17 April 2015
> 
> My case was fairly simple. My husband called up the AHC yesterday and spoke to the CO who asked him a few questions about me and our relationship. I was expecting call from her today but was pleasantly surprised when we got a visa grant notification mail instead.
> 
> Hope the rest of you get your visas soon
> 
> P.S. Mine was an online application


Congrats Pink04, 
Could you let us know your case officers initials please .


----------



## Digs3392

*Status change from In Process to In Assesment*

Hi All,

My wife has lodged her offshore spouse visa on the 26 Aug '14 from India. It's an online application.

Since then the status on the immi website has been showing as "In process" but since last week it has changed to "In Assesment"

Could any one tell what this means? Any idea?

Would this mean a CO has been allotted?

We haven't received any sort of communication from the department yet though.

Thank you

Nilesh


----------



## pink04

Jasvir19 said:


> Congrats Pink04,
> Could you let us know your case officers initials please .


Thanks Jasvir 19. Strangely the mail I received does not have the CO's last name. The first name however starts with S.


----------



## netgnus

Well at least we have any improvement in online applications . Congrats to you have a great life ahead :blush:


----------



## ROZIE TOOR

hello everyone...i have lodged my online application on 29 may 2014....got my case officer email on 28 april requseting to submit all documents...according to my case officer i did nt submit any supporting documnent along with application..but actually i submitted all ...bt i sent my all documents again on 1st may...my case officer is code number 2...my pcc is going to expire on 4 june...i did nt heard anything again...please anyone help me...how do i email to my case officer...i called AHC ...Bt did nt get any appropriate answer...


----------



## BngToPerth

ROZIE TOOR said:


> hello everyone...i have lodged my online application on 29 may 2014....got my case officer email on 28 april requseting to submit all documents...according to my case officer i did nt submit any supporting documnent along with application..but actually i submitted all ...bt i sent my all documents again on 1st may...my case officer is code number 2...my pcc is going to expire on 4 june...i did nt heard anything again...please anyone help me...how do i email to my case officer...i called AHC ...Bt did nt get any appropriate answer...


Hi, I didn't get you why would the CO say to submit the documents again, was your application a online or paper ??
Get hold to AHC guys and tell them that you need to speak to CO as this is the matter of urgency and that you are already in your 12 month, you can ask the AHC meanwhile if all documents are proper and if they can be seen .


----------



## preet8525

hi all 
does anyone know that ss form is not up to date its last update in jan or feb I think 
I thimk I have old ss link 
is any one start start new ss updats 
thanks 
preet


----------



## ROZIE TOOR

BngToPerth said:


> Hi, I didn't get you why would the CO say to submit the documents again, was your application a online or paper ??
> Get hold to AHC guys and tell them that you need to speak to CO as this is the matter of urgency and that you are already in your 12 month, you can ask the AHC meanwhile if all documents are proper and if they can be seen .


yes...i called many times AHC...but always got same answer...standard processing time is 12 month...my application is a online application...biggest mistake of my life...


----------



## BngToPerth

ROZIE TOOR said:


> yes...i called many times AHC...but always got same answer...standard processing time is 12 month...my application is a online application...biggest mistake of my life...


Hmm i guess your are one of unfortunate ones. But i am not sure were you able to see the docs under your immi page and even then the CO said he cant see the documents that's strange.
Best case is call AHC again tell them you know its 12 months but CO is already assigned to you and you need just confirmation from him whether he has received your papers.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## candicell

Hi Everyone,

I have been reading this forum for a while and you all have kept me going through this. My fiance (PMV) and I have been waiting now almost 9 months. He is Indian waiting in India and we have just gotten word from our agent that we have been assigned a CO. DOL 14th August 2014 online through an agent. We were assigned a CO on 30th of April 2015. We haven't heard anything yet from our CO, do you know how long it roughly takes for them to be in touch?


----------



## aashu4uiit

if no docs are needed CO may not contact you at all else you will get email for some missing docs.

In my experience Visa is granted within a month of CO Allocation if all goes well


----------



## sharmi82

Can someone please share the AHC phone number and the new options? I have been searching in the posts but not able to find that..


----------



## tincup_sam

Does the status change when the case officer is assigned?


----------



## BngToPerth

tincup_sam said:


> Does the status change when the case officer is assigned?


No Immi account doesn't provide any information of whether CO is assigned. Yes in case of the CO asking more documents your status will be changed from Assessment In Progress TO Documents Required (or something like that).


----------



## BngToPerth

sharmi82 said:


> Can someone please share the AHC phone number and the new options? I have been searching in the posts but not able to find that..


If you are still looking for one it is +91 1141221000.
Ivr would start no need to listen to that press 2 and 1 and then there would be frustrating long wait. Try 14.00 PM IST or 10.30 AM IST for luck on that,


----------



## RR

Digs3392 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife has lodged her offshore spouse visa on the 26 Aug '14 from India. It's an online application.
> 
> Since then the status on the immi website has been showing as "In process" but since last week it has changed to "In Assesment"
> 
> Could any one tell what this means? Any idea?
> 
> Would this mean a CO has been allotted?
> 
> We haven't received any sort of communication from the department yet though.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Nilesh


if CO wasn't allotted how you did your medicals?


----------



## Digs3392

RR said:


> if CO wasn't allotted how you did your medicals?


Medicals are valid for a Year so doesnt really matter if we did it now or after CO allocation


----------



## sharmi82

BngToPerth said:


> If you are still looking for one it is +91 1141221000.
> Ivr would start no need to listen to that press 2 and 1 and then there would be frustrating long wait. Try 14.00 PM IST or 10.30 AM IST for luck on that,


Thanks a lot !!


----------



## ashran

Hi All,

I got my visa last week (later part). I traveled immediately to Australia.

CO never contacted us. I guess only delay was there from part of AHC.

Thanks all... This community has been of great help to us (i didn't require any agent etc due to it)

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## rohitk

Congrats Ash !!

What was your DOA ? 

Was that online ? 

Rohit


----------



## Jasvir19

ashran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa last week (later part). I traveled immediately to Australia.
> 
> CO never contacted us. I guess only delay was there from part of AHC.
> 
> Thanks all... This community has been of great help to us (i didn't require any agent etc due to it)
> 
> Cheers...
> Ash


Congrats Ash. Have great lyf .


----------



## tincup_sam

Thanks BngToPerth...


----------



## Doggester

Wow hearty congratulations Ashran

Wish you happy life

Douggy


----------



## aashu4uiit

rohitk said:


> Congrats Ash !!
> 
> What was your DOA ?
> 
> Was that online ?
> 
> Rohit




Take some pain to search the forum : 

His earlier post says : 

My DOL: 25-May-14
Mode: Online


----------



## rohitk

aashu4uiit said:


> Take some pain to search the forum :
> 
> His earlier post says :
> 
> My DOL: 25-May-14
> Mode: Online


Thanks Mate , appreciate your painful work !!

Rohit


----------



## BngToPerth

God that's like 12 months . These people are really going slow in most of the online cases.


----------



## ashran

Thanks Rohitk, Jasvir19, Doggester, aashu4uiit.



Doggester said:


> Wow hearty congratulations Ashran
> 
> Wish you happy life
> 
> Douggy


Hi Doggester,

Any update on your application? Have you taken confirmation from AHC that they have received the documents?

Cheers..
Ash


----------



## Doggester

Hi Ashran 
Today I called AHC and got to know they didn't recieve docs. Operator asked us to upload them on immi account. 
So, bit upset it wasted another 10 days as agent had sent them last Monday but don't know why they didn't get them.

Very happy for you 

Douggy


----------



## ashran

Doggester said:


> Hi Ashran
> Today I called AHC and got to know they didn't recieve docs. Operator asked us to upload them on immi account.
> So, bit upset it wasted another 10 days as agent had sent them last Monday but don't know why they didn't get them.
> 
> Very happy for you
> 
> Douggy


Hi Douggy,

Thanks Mate...

I am waiting for your visa for a long time. Even i want to be happy for you...lol...

Please do keep on bugging AHC every day shamelessly. As you have full right after 14 mnths. Ideally they should give you straight away.

Hope tomorrow is the day...!!!:fingerscrossed:

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## Doggester

Hey thanks a lot Ash 
I wish God listens to my prayers now and what you said comes true:grin:.
Tomorrow)))) 

Douggy


----------



## vicprab11

Hi I need urgent help !!!!! Does anyone know or faced the issue in regards to tax. Like I was in australia before and came here applied offshore partner visa. Does immigration officer also check any dues for unpaid taxes of an applicant... please help ... thankyou


----------



## rohitk

vicprab11 said:


> Hi I need urgent help !!!!! Does anyone know or faced the issue in regards to tax. Like I was in australia before and came here applied offshore partner visa. Does immigration officer also check any dues for unpaid taxes of an applicant... please help ... thankyou



Mention on website 

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

Debts to the Australian Government

You must have no outstanding debts to the Australian Government or have arranged to repay any outstanding debts to the Australian Government before this visa can be granted.

One of my friend had tax query(He applied in 2013. He was the sponsor). AHC said they will forward to tax department and they grant a visa. 

Hope this helps !!!

Regards, 
Rohit


----------



## vicprab11

rohitk said:


> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I need urgent help !!!!! Does anyone know or faced the issue in regards to tax. Like I was in australia before and came here applied offshore partner visa. Does immigration officer also check any dues for unpaid taxes of an applicant... please help ... thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mention on website
> 
> Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)
> 
> Debts to the Australian Government
> 
> You must have no outstanding debts to the Australian Government or have arranged to repay any outstanding debts to the Australian Government before this visa can be granted.
> 
> One of my friend had tax query(He applied in 2013. He was the sponsor). AHC said they will forward to tax department and they grant a visa.
> 
> Hope this helps !!!
> 
> Regards,
> Rohit
Click to expand...

Thankyou rohitk For your help


----------



## aashu4uiit

Online Process is so slow .. don't know why they have this online thing...if they only process offline ones ..... ANY ONE GOT VISA ( Applied Online)


----------



## Doggester

Hey guys
Vicprab Phoenix ashran
Spoke with case officer, she said she will finalise our case by july end or August with an interview next month.
Totally disheartened as its 3 more months. My wife who had been with me since last 9 months is going back to resume her life and wait for me.

Sad to the core and signing off from this forum. 

Inbox me if want to know anything 

Will update on getting visa

Good luck to you guys
Douggy 
DOL 20/03/2014 online via agent
CO allocation: 13/01/2015 (10months
CO contacted: 10/04/2015 (13months
Visa grant: God knows when
Highly complex case with previous visa history


----------



## RajXetri

Doggester said:


> Hey guys
> Vicprab Phoenix ashran
> Spoke with case officer, she said she will finalise our case by july end or August with an interview next month.
> Totally disheartened as its 3 more months. My wife who had been with me since last 9 months is going back to resume her life and wait for me.
> 
> Sad to the core and signing off from this forum.
> 
> Inbox me if want to know anything
> 
> Will update on getting visa
> 
> Good luck to you guys
> Douggy
> DOL 20/03/2014 online via agent
> CO allocation: 13/01/2015 (10months
> CO contacted: 10/04/2015 (13months
> Visa grant: God knows when
> Highly complex case with previous visa history


Really sad to know about it and after such a long frustrating time they are still taking time.Even though they taking time lets hope it will get escalated and will output good result. I dont know if forum users are not updating or visa grant has been sow since past month there has hardly been any post regarding CO assignment or visa grant. It is killing everyone.Lets hope things get better ahead . Good luck everyone!

Kind regards,

raj


----------



## RajXetri

Hi everyone,

I am frequent visitor of the forum and its been helpful at the same time getting updates from the member and good news has empowered and calmed in this frustrating wait. I have applied partner visa on 28 aug 2014 and didn't get any update from AHC.So i called last week and said we were requested for PCC on 10th april ( a month ago) and they said we didn't send documents.However i checked with agent and our email but there was no email .SO i called them back and said all documents are provided during application and operator said PCC is needed if asked and she talked to someone and said will forward email.After getting email my agent replied saying PCC is already provided and requested to recheck and got emailed back saying doc found. Since then waiting for call /email from CO but didnt get anything. SO emailed back today and received and case officer is allocated and she will get back to us after assessment .Dont know how long that gonna take.
As per AHC trend after getting CO , application used to be finalised fairly quickly but seeing current trend and terrifying AHC process not so hopeful to get interviewed or response sooner. SO just request for all applicants waiting long to check with AHC just in case email may not have reached like my case (IMO) and also is there any july/aug applicants who got visa /CO and how is progress ?
Please update. Sorry for long post good luck every one.


regards,
raj


----------



## RajXetri

aashu4uiit said:


> Online Process is so slow .. don't know why they have this online thing...if they only process offline ones ..... ANY ONE GOT VISA ( Applied Online)


Hello mate, 

even paper application seems the same now.I think its more about luck as well ,according to forum post even online september applicants are getting visa ,but i have applied online and DOL is 28 aug 2014 and just got CO assigned today ( according to email for AHC ,do not if it is really ). I think they forgot to put requirement for visa - have to have extreme patience to wait a year or less if no response from AHC LOL. good luck everyone .


reagrds,

raj


----------



## vicprab11

Doggester said:


> Hey guys
> Vicprab Phoenix ashran
> Spoke with case officer, she said she will finalise our case by july end or August with an interview next month.
> Totally disheartened as its 3 more months. My wife who had been with me since last 9 months is going back to resume her life and wait for me.
> 
> Sad to the core and signing off from this forum.
> 
> Inbox me if want to know anything
> 
> Will update on getting visa
> 
> Good luck to you guys
> Douggy
> DOL 20/03/2014 online via agent
> CO allocation: 13/01/2015 (10months
> CO contacted: 10/04/2015 (13months
> Visa grant: God knows when
> Highly complex case with previous visa history


oh my god Its been more then a year and another 3 more months ...thhats really bad.... but I have other friends with complex cases. They have got their visa within 12 month time frame .... dont know why they are really give you hard time  I hope you get grant a.s.a.p..


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hey douggy feels so sad for you man...
don't get disheartened, its just a matter of time ...so unfair of AHC 
I have a strong feeling will get your visa grant before the estimated time outlined by your case officer ....
Thanks
Phoenix..


----------



## aashu4uiit

RajXetri said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> even paper application seems the same now.I think its more about luck as well ,according to forum post even online september applicants are getting visa ,but i have applied online and DOL is 28 aug 2014 and just got CO assigned today ( according to email for AHC ,do not if it is really ). I think they forgot to put requirement for visa - have to have extreme patience to wait a year or less if no response from AHC LOL. good luck everyone .
> 
> 
> reagrds,
> 
> raj


How do you came to know that CO is allocated to you ?


----------



## RajXetri

aashu4uiit said:


> How do you came to know that CO is allocated to you ?


Had an email from AHC guy requesting for PCC and i email back after a week of request. he emailed yesterday saying CO has been assigned.Hope what he said is true.


----------



## aashu4uiit

RajXetri said:


> Had an email from AHC guy requesting for PCC and i email back after a week of request. he emailed yesterday saying CO has been assigned.Hope what he said is true.


Yes don't worry it's true only.

My experience say u will get visa in few weeks max in a month if your's is a simple case with no complications / violations of visa rules.

Keep us posted.


----------



## RajXetri

aashu4uiit said:


> Yes don't worry it's true only.
> 
> My experience say u will get visa in few weeks max in a month if your's is a simple case with no complications / violations of visa rules.
> 
> Keep us posted.


oh thats nice of you, thank you for kind words soothe a bit of this frustrating wait ..there is no complication and all medicals and docs are provided unless they want further..will update and good luck to you and everyone.cheers.


raj


----------



## hassan111

Dear All,
I am planning to lodge partner visa next month, I have query in this regard.
I was granted 190 Visa last august, I did my visa validation trip of two weeks during November. I am not residing in Australia but intend to move to Australia in end of this year. Do I qualify for sponsoring my wife? as in sublass 309 visa document check list DIPB also asks for evidence that sponsor usually resides in Australia.
Sorry if this has already been discusses, I am new to form so need your kind assistance.
Thanks


----------



## girlaussie

As per AHC Pakistan website: The sponsor does not need to be living in Australia at the time of application.

Pg9 - Migration Visas - Australian High Commission

So your wife can lodge her Partner Visa but at some point AHC may ask Sponsor's Australian Tax Assessment/Pay slips etc so keep this in mind. 

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie 



hassan111 said:


> Dear All,
> I am planning to lodge partner visa next month, I have query in this regard.
> I was granted 190 Visa last august, I did my visa validation trip of two weeks during November. I am not residing in Australia but intend to move to Australia in end of this year. Do I qualify for sponsoring my wife? as in sublass 309 visa document check list DIPB also asks for evidence that sponsor usually resides in Australia.
> Sorry if this has already been discusses, I am new to form so need your kind assistance.
> Thanks


----------



## preet8525

hi everyone
anyone any good news . this wait is killing all of us
dol 3-7-14
co assigned 17 march 2015
co reassigned on 27 april 2015 
no news yet


----------



## netgnus

*case officer*

how do you know you got a case officer does it say on your immi account ??


----------



## sils

Hey guys
I applied my PMV on june2014 from India but no update as of now.. submitted my PCC along with application and did my medicals in this month without asking.. CO hasn't been assigned yet.. is it normal? I called AHC but they just said time frame is 12 months so wait


----------



## BngToPerth

sils said:


> Hey guys
> I applied my PMV on june2014 from India but no update as of now.. submitted my PCC along with application and did my medicals in this month without asking.. CO hasn't been assigned yet.. is it normal? I called AHC but they just said time frame is 12 months so wait


PMV is subjected to cap is what i extracted from AHC guys and there is a possibility that the cap has been reached. Me and couple of more people in the forum are waiting for the same . Can you please let me know the intended marriage date that you have specified in the form.


----------



## BngToPerth

sils said:


> Date has already passed we mentioned 23 Jan 2015 . But they haven't assigned CO Either.. I just read other forums ppl applied in September got visa and some assigned of Sept cases.. but what about us who applied in June and still waiting .. don't know what mechanism they r going thru.. May June ppl r waiting and they r giving visa to Sept ppl.. m so frustrated..


So did you get married and asked for the conversion to Spouse visa.. Yes many paper based spouse applications are processed , but as per my knowledge the PMV or PMV to Spouse conversion visa are still on hold.


----------



## BngToPerth

sils said:


> No we didn't get married.. he is in Australia nd m in India.. just waiting for visa and then will final the dates..
> What ABT u..? Where did u applied from and what category?


Well I came back from AU after my 457 expired and then i applied for the PMV in july 17. 
Have got friends in the AHC WA and they told me to get married as per the intended date,

So i got married and have applied for the conversion to spouse 309 and am waiting for the same , out of curiosity there might be the question for you by the CO as why you guys didn't get married as per the intended date you have mentioned. Since you can always ask for the conversion to spouse 309?


----------



## sils

Our agent didn't advise us abt this and wasn't aware. But as we planned to get married in Australia and due to no visa can't visit there and if I would have gone to Australia and married on tourist visa.. wasn't that against the rules?


----------



## BngToPerth

sils said:


> Our agent didn't advise us abt this and wasn't aware. But as we planned to get married in Australia and due to no visa can't visit there and if I would have gone to Australia and married on tourist visa.. wasn't that against the rules?


Its strange that the agent has given you such an advice. 

Its clearly written on the immi website and date of intended marriage is for the same. 

Yes if you have applied for PMV offshore there is high probability that your tourist visa might have been rejected or kept on hold unless and until you might specify the reason of visiting AU so that would not have been a option for you.

But the offshore PMV does not stop you from getting married here in your own country .

Sorry regarding your statement, yes if they give you the tourist visa you can go there and get married but then you must inform them immediately in writing refer to http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/pages/300.aspx after you have applied section.


----------



## preet8525

netgnus said:


> how do you know you got a case officer does it say on your immi account ??


no it doesnt say on immi account . I called ahc and they confirmed about co 
thanks 
preet


----------



## netgnus

*case officer*

hey preet 

Did you get case officer yet ?


----------



## preet8525

netgnus said:


> hey preet
> 
> Did you get case officer yet ?


yes I did infect 2 co
1st on 17 mar
2nd on 27 april


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hey guys ..I rang AHC yesterday to check status of lodged application and been informed by the operator that case officer has been assigned ...
DOL - 1st August 2014
Case officer's initials - MM
Any ways im mentally prepared for long wait as my case is bit complex...
Thanks 
PHOENIX


----------



## vicprab11

Phoenix1986 said:


> Hey guys ..I rang AHC yesterday to check status of lodged application and been informed by the operator that case officer has been assigned ...
> DOL - 1st August 2014
> Case officer's initials - MM
> Any ways im mentally prepared for long wait as my case is bit complex...
> Thanks
> PHOENIX


Thats good phoenix1986 .... good to hear that co has allocated ..complex cases are the longest one


----------



## man86

Hi Friends. Just an update.

I have lodged a 309 visa for my wife on 29th August 2014 online. I was quiet all the way and just called AHC for the first time last week and check with them regarding the progress.

One picked up and verified my id's then said she will escalate the case to CO and asked me to call and check the details of CO next day morning.

Since it's a long wait on the call, I asked my wife to call them up and check the status next day. While we request for more info in a very polite way, the AHC lady on the other side lost the cool and said no use of calling them before 12 months time. When my wife explained she has called coz someone else on the phone yesterday asked to call and check back about CO.. She looked at my wife like she was lying.

Well, it's shocking that we have to go through all these shxx, but no choice. I think big time AHC should learn some manners. Next time when I or my wife receive the same response, they have to be ready for the deep drilling up..

And guys while you call them take a note of person whom you are speaking with coz they are providing contradict info and be ready for their rudeness..


----------



## hassan111

Dear Mates,

Please consider me new member of this group as I am in process of filing subclass 309 visa for my wife.

I have opted for online application as it is more convenient. I am planning to lodge next week. I was in no rush as there is very little possibility of us moving to Australia before June next year.
But I came across news of fee increase from 1st july. I will be revised from 4630 AUD to 6700 AUD. 

I am looking forward for all you seniors for help and will be assisting new applicants.

I have query , is online application of 309 processed in local AHC? and does processing time vary depending on load on local AHC? If this is the case, then it depends which AHC is dealing with case.
Sorry for sounding dump as I haven’t searched a lot regarding this visa.

Thanks


----------



## cyberkidpk

I am in the same situation, although I have all the relevant proofs other than the USUAL RESIDENT clause requirement (address, tax number, payslips etc in Australia)

The 309 online application will be processed in AHC of the country where ever your spouse is a usual resident. In you case, Pakistan.

Have you made the initial entry yet? and how will you satisfy the usual resident clause?

Although it is written in AHC (Islamabad) website that the sponsor may not be in australia when the application is made but if you look to the document check list, they ask all the USUAL SPONSOR documentation.

I also am aware of the possible fee increase but for me it seems like a inevitable shock as I will move in July 2016.




hassan111 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Please consider me new member of this group as I am in process of filing subclass 309 visa for my wife.
> 
> I have opted for online application as it is more convenient. I am planning to lodge next week. I was in no rush as there is very little possibility of us moving to Australia before June next year.
> But I came across news of fee increase from 1st july. I will be revised from 4630 AUD to 6700 AUD.
> 
> I am looking forward for all you seniors for help and will be assisting new applicants.
> 
> I have query , is online application of 309 processed in local AHC? and does processing time vary depending on load on local AHC? If this is the case, then it depends which AHC is dealing with case.
> Sorry for sounding dump as I haven’t searched a lot regarding this visa.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## hassan111

Yes I have done my visa activation trip.

Also as per my research , residing in Australia is not must for sponsoring your spouse. Although if you are residing in Australia, is will surely make your case stronger.

What I am planning is to show case offer that I have intention to move to Australia permanently, I want to have my wife with me. 

Also please check your inbox.

Thanks



cyberkidpk said:


> I am in the same situation, although I have all the relevant proofs other than the USUAL RESIDENT clause requirement (address, tax number, payslips etc in Australia)
> 
> The 309 online application will be processed in AHC of the country where ever your spouse is a usual resident. In you case, Pakistan.
> 
> Have you made the initial entry yet? and how will you satisfy the usual resident clause?
> 
> Although it is written in AHC (Islamabad) website that the sponsor may not be in australia when the application is made but if you look to the document check list, they ask all the USUAL SPONSOR documentation.
> 
> I also am aware of the possible fee increase but for me it seems like a inevitable shock as I will move in July 2016.


----------



## BngToPerth

hassan111 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Please consider me new member of this group as I am in process of filing subclass 309 visa for my wife.
> 
> I have opted for online application as it is more convenient. I am planning to lodge next week. I was in no rush as there is very little possibility of us moving to Australia before June next year.
> But I came across news of fee increase from 1st july. I will be revised from 4630 AUD to 6700 AUD.
> 
> I am looking forward for all you seniors for help and will be assisting new applicants.
> 
> I have query , is online application of 309 processed in local AHC? and does processing time vary depending on load on local AHC? If this is the case, then it depends which AHC is dealing with case.
> Sorry for sounding dump as I haven’t searched a lot regarding this visa.
> 
> Thanks


here are the answers hope they help you
1) the processing of application happens from the AHC where you have logged the visa from, so in your case if offshore visa is logged online from Pakistan Islamabad AHC will be the one processing it.

2)Processing time has many scenarios to be considered, usually high risk countries (most of the south asian countries) have current processing time as 12 months. But i think pakistan AHC processes application faster than Indian AHC going by the forums.

please apply for the visa fast if its online, you need not even have all the docs with you currently just pay the less fees as you have time now.


----------



## Saxshe

Hey everyone,

Its so great to see people share & help others with the visas process & FAQs. I would love to share my experience too (in the future). Right now though I'm in need of help & advice myself.

I have 2 major concerns.

I am a Sikh girl & had an arranged marriage in March'15. My husband & met in the end of Feb'15 & met 6-8 times before we got married. My husband is an Australian citizen. We had a roka ceremony (with all our relatives present) & Ardaas (prayers offered in the Gurudwara) as per our religion. As there was shortage of time & my husband had to go back to Australia we couldn't go through the Anand Karaj-lawa phere (Sikh marriage rituals) but instead got an Arya Samaj wedding done. Then we got our marriage registered. I have photos of the roka ceremany as well as Gurudwara ardaas which I plan to submit. My question is, will this post a problem with the CO that being a Sikh I did the Arya Samaj marriage and not Anand Karaj. 

Secondly, as we have had an arranged marriage so we don't have proof regarding financial aspect (no joint accounts etc) nor do we have proof regarding nature of household (joint rent receipts, lease agreements etc). Will this be a big hindrance? 

Thanks a ton in advance.


----------



## BngToPerth

Saxshe said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Its so great to see people share & help others with the visas process & FAQs. I would love to share my experience too (in the future). Right now though I'm in need of help & advice myself.
> 
> I have 2 major concerns.
> 
> I am a Sikh girl & had an arranged marriage in March'15. My husband & met in the end of Feb'15 & met 6-8 times before we got married. My husband is an Australian citizen. We had a roka ceremony (with all our relatives present) & Ardaas (prayers offered in the Gurudwara) as per our religion. As there was shortage of time & my husband had to go back to Australia we couldn't go through the Anand Karaj-lawa phere (Sikh marriage rituals) but instead got an Arya Samaj wedding done. Then we got our marriage registered. I have photos of the roka ceremany as well as Gurudwara ardaas which I plan to submit. My question is, will this post a problem with the CO that being a Sikh I did the Arya Samaj marriage and not Anand Karaj.
> 
> Secondly, as we have had an arranged marriage so we don't have proof regarding financial aspect (no joint accounts etc) nor do we have proof regarding nature of household (joint rent receipts, lease agreements etc). Will this be a big hindrance?
> 
> Thanks a ton in advance.


Australia is formed on the principles of religious diversity and there are very few countries who value the religious freedom given to its people than the great nation.

On your questions

1) My friend who was from some other religion married a different religion person in altogether a thrid religion function and he was never asked for the reason. CO has no right to ask questions about your religious preferences and marriage under that, yes it should be legitimate and respective documents can be shown including the registration copy, photos if he is aussie let two of his aussie friends give statutory regarding you relationship.

2) CO are aware of the subcontinent arrange marriages. You have got around 9 to 12 months to get the CO assigned get some of the documents in the meanwhile. I am sure you must be flying to Australia on tourist visa on this duration get these things arranged. 

if the marriage is legitimate as in your case it never really matter if you dont have certain documents you can use your statutory declaration to mention the reason and provide other documents in plenty which holds true to your situation.

Cheers


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi moniqueelise ...sorry about the late reply.My case is complex cause my student visa was canceled while I was in australia, went for tribunal review but didn't helped at all ...but good thing is I didn't overstayed my bridging visa ...
Thats the reasons I believe my application would take long way to get finalized ..
thanks 
PHOENIX


----------



## vicprab11

Phoenix1986 said:


> Hi moniqueelise ...sorry about the late reply.My case is complex cause my student visa was canceled while I was in australia, went for tribunal review but didn't helped at all ...but good thing is I didn't overstayed my bridging visa ...
> Thats the reasons I believe my application would take long way to get finalized ..
> thanks
> PHOENIX


Hi my case is far more complex  my studemt visa got cancelled then overstayed filed for protection visa refused then got married there applied for partner visa then refused. Now applied offshore.....


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi vicprab may be your onshore partner's visa got refused because you fail to meet schedule 3 criteria...same **** happened with me as i didn't have substantive visa at 
the time of application, my case officer send me an email asking to satisfy schedule 3 (compelling and compassionate reasons ) , which made me withdraw 820 visa application and go with 
309 offshore .....
Regards 
PHOENIX


----------



## Moniqueelise

Hi Phoenix and vicprab my partner came to Australia on a student visa then didn't study for a while after finishing his course and subsequently got refused when he applied to renew it. Then he went to MRT but they didn't think he was a genuine student so we applied for partner visa onshore which was refused as well then went to MRT again which unfortunately could not change the decision as I was under 18 as his sponsor and we were applying on defacto grounds!!! So now he has applied offshore on 17th December 2014 and we have not heard anything back yet, this time finally we meet all the criteria for the visa. Our agent did advise us that because he is eligible to be granted permanent residence straight away (our relationship is longer than 3 years) he will not be refused due to his previous immigration history. She said that there is a chance he will be refused for a tourist visa while waiting for processing. Hopefully everything goes well with this visa and I hope this helped and u guys don't have to wait too long


----------



## vicprab11

Phoenix1986 said:


> Hi vicprab may be your onshore partner's visa got refused because you fail to meet schedule 3 criteria...same **** happened with me as i didn't have substantive visa at
> the time of application, my case officer send me an email asking to satisfy schedule 3 (compelling and compassionate reasons ) , which made me withdraw 820 visa application and go with
> 309 offshore .....
> Regards
> PHOENIX


Yea mate . Schedule 3 was the biggest hurdle... but anyways cant do much.. now waiting for the good times when I will be with my wife and child.... fingers crossed. Hope everyone gets their visa Very soon.


----------



## vicprab11

Moniqueelise said:


> Hi Phoenix and vicprab my partner came to Australia on a student visa then didn't study for a while after finishing his course and subsequently got refused when he applied to renew it. Then he went to MRT but they didn't think he was a genuine student so we applied for partner visa onshore which was refused as well then went to MRT again which unfortunately could not change the decision as I was under 18 as his sponsor and we were applying on defacto grounds!!! So now he has applied offshore on 17th December 2014 and we have not heard anything back yet, this time finally we meet all the criteria for the visa. Our agent did advise us that because he is eligible to be granted permanent residence straight away (our relationship is longer than 3 years) he will not be refused due to his previous immigration history. She said that there is a chance he will be refused for a tourist visa while waiting for processing. Hopefully everything goes well with this visa and I hope this helped and u guys don't have to wait too long


Yeah thats right on the grounds of offshore visa he will get visa ...all immigration see is your genuine relationship and character grounds... hopefully you partner will get visa soon.


----------



## rohitk

Any one had same answer or any info on below comment ? 

 
:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


From other forum :



Hello All,

I also have applied for a partner migration visa DOL June 10, 2014. It was a decision ready application( all docs where supplied). We were very patiently waiting for a decision. After the initial 10 months application no news were heard from AHC. So started calling them by April last week. After multiple calls came to know that CO was allocated. No mails was received on this info.CO's name is RS. Talked to her May 11 she said everything is perfect and our case is decision ready and its queued for decision. She sent a mail on this on 14th May. After May 14 again waited for 2 to 3 days. Called AHS they said our decision will depend on how many cases are ahead of us in the queue. Called again yesterday they said the budget for this financial is over. No more visas until new grant is allocated that is July starting. I dont know how many of you have heard of this budget issues. My husband who is a PR also came across this budget issue while he applied for PR. We were not aware that is applicable to partner subclass also.

We were married on May 2014. Joined him on a visitor visa by June last and was very fortunate to be with him till date. Initial visitor visa was 1 year multiple entry. travelled 2 times back to India and came back. on Feb 2015, cancelled my prev visa and applied a new one that allow me to stay 6 months continously in australia on an expense on 330 AUD. 

So as a fellow applicant like you people my suggestion is the above said fact is true( that was informed by a helpdesk person, I requested a call transfer to my CO RS( she was on leave) or her supervisor, she said they all will inform me the same), forget about your visa until July. 

If anyone has an information contradictory to mine, I would welcome them whole heartedly because was so much devastated after hearing this info.

My PCC already expired and medical will expire by May 29. She said dats fine since its already queued for decision. Going through some other visa portals read people saying they got visa in 4 months itself. So dnt know what's AHC criteria for case settlement. Since we didnt failed in submitting a single document this much delay is unacceptable. At this point nothing can be done other than again waiting another 2 months.

Thanks


----------



## vicprab11

rohitk said:


> Any one had same answer or any info on below comment ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From other forum :
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I also have applied for a partner migration visa DOL June 10, 2014. It was a decision ready application( all docs where supplied). We were very patiently waiting for a decision. After the initial 10 months application no news were heard from AHC. So started calling them by April last week. After multiple calls came to know that CO was allocated. No mails was received on this info.CO's name is RS. Talked to her May 11 she said everything is perfect and our case is decision ready and its queued for decision. She sent a mail on this on 14th May. After May 14 again waited for 2 to 3 days. Called AHS they said our decision will depend on how many cases are ahead of us in the queue. Called again yesterday they said the budget for this financial is over. No more visas until new grant is allocated that is July starting. I dont know how many of you have heard of this budget issues. My husband who is a PR also came across this budget issue while he applied for PR. We were not aware that is applicable to partner subclass also.
> 
> We were married on May 2014. Joined him on a visitor visa by June last and was very fortunate to be with him till date. Initial visitor visa was 1 year multiple entry. travelled 2 times back to India and came back. on Feb 2015, cancelled my prev visa and applied a new one that allow me to stay 6 months continously in australia on an expense on 330 AUD.
> 
> So as a fellow applicant like you people my suggestion is the above said fact is true( that was informed by a helpdesk person, I requested a call transfer to my CO RS( she was on leave) or her supervisor, she said they all will inform me the same), forget about your visa until July.
> 
> If anyone has an information contradictory to mine, I would welcome them whole heartedly because was so much devastated after hearing this info.
> 
> My PCC already expired and medical will expire by May 29. She said dats fine since its already queued for decision. Going through some other visa portals read people saying they got visa in 4 months itself. So dnt know what's AHC criteria for case settlement. Since we didnt failed in submitting a single document this much delay is unacceptable. At this point nothing can be done other than again waiting another 2 months.
> They want to give hard time as much as they can to every one


----------



## BngToPerth

vicprab11 said:


> rohitk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one had same answer or any info on below comment ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From other forum :
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I also have applied for a partner migration visa DOL June 10, 2014. It was a decision ready application( all docs where supplied). We were very patiently waiting for a decision. After the initial 10 months application no news were heard from AHC. So started calling them by April last week. After multiple calls came to know that CO was allocated. No mails was received on this info.CO's name is RS. Talked to her May 11 she said everything is perfect and our case is decision ready and its queued for decision. She sent a mail on this on 14th May. After May 14 again waited for 2 to 3 days. Called AHS they said our decision will depend on how many cases are ahead of us in the queue. Called again yesterday they said the budget for this financial is over. No more visas until new grant is allocated that is July starting. I dont know how many of you have heard of this budget issues. My husband who is a PR also came across this budget issue while he applied for PR. We were not aware that is applicable to partner subclass also.
> 
> We were married on May 2014. Joined him on a visitor visa by June last and was very fortunate to be with him till date. Initial visitor visa was 1 year multiple entry. travelled 2 times back to India and came back. on Feb 2015, cancelled my prev visa and applied a new one that allow me to stay 6 months continously in australia on an expense on 330 AUD.
> 
> So as a fellow applicant like you people my suggestion is the above said fact is true( that was informed by a helpdesk person, I requested a call transfer to my CO RS( she was on leave) or her supervisor, she said they all will inform me the same), forget about your visa until July.
> 
> If anyone has an information contradictory to mine, I would welcome them whole heartedly because was so much devastated after hearing this info.
> 
> My PCC already expired and medical will expire by May 29. She said dats fine since its already queued for decision. Going through some other visa portals read people saying they got visa in 4 months itself. So dnt know what's AHC criteria for case settlement. Since we didnt failed in submitting a single document this much delay is unacceptable. At this point nothing can be done other than again waiting another 2 months.
> They want to give hard time as much as they can to every one
> 
> 
> 
> I think the information is true, if you tend to see the timeline in previous post blog you would find there were hardly any visa grant made last year during june. AHC even confirmed me that PMV cap has already been reached so PMV cases have not got the CO for june/july applicants. Since spouse doesn't have cap there must be a budget and it looks like that has been reached  , lets hope this is not entirely true and update the visa grants if any.
Click to expand...


----------



## sils

Hey guy
My agent applied someone else's PMV on 5th June 14 and on 18th may she got mail from CO asking additional requirements and CO initials were same RS.. I applied in 21st June so waiting for CO.. but as u guys r saying ABT capping then how she got CO assigned ?


----------



## BngToPerth

sils said:


> Hey guy
> My agent applied someone else's PMV on 5th June 14 and on 18th may she got mail from CO asking additional requirements and CO initials were same RS.. I applied in 21st June so waiting for CO.. but as u guys r saying ABT capping then how she got CO assigned ?


Hey i kept on calling the AHC , and this was reply given by them on certain day other than from usual replies of 12 months. So i am not sure of authenticity of those statements. But can you please help us in getting more info about the candidate who got the CO assigned that would be really a big help.

Cheers


----------



## sils

Don't know much abt her case , my agent fwd me CO's mail where her DOJ was 5June 2014 for PMV and CO contacted for additional requirements on 18th may such as relationship history .. evidence of contact and photographs etc.. and CO 's initials were RS


----------



## BngToPerth

sils said:


> When did u applied and hv u been assigned CO?


Hi,

I have applied on 17 July 2014 .
I know three other people who have applied on 14, 19 june and one on 15 july 2014. 
Plus two on this forum who have applied on early july 2014. None have got the CO assigned including me.
So I was under the assumption that whatever AHC has told me is true in a sense. But now i am not sure of the statement.

Please do keep updating and i will do it from my side. Other fact is that i have already been married and have applied for the conversion of PMV to SPOUSE so there might be more delays in my case .


----------



## tincup_sam

Can someone confirm if the quota is true or not. I applied on July 20 online. Still no communication from anyone ? ...


----------



## naseefoz

Hello all,

I have lodged a partner visa for my wife on Aug 18 2014. As expected, there is no communication from CO and I am not sure even if there is one CO allocated to my case.

The other major concern I have now is PCC from India.

My wife applied for a PCC and went to PSK, she has all the supporting documents like copies of my passport, visa, driving licence all attested by local authorised person. She was asked to get something like SPONSORSHIP LETTER from Indian Consulate in Australia ( In my case it is Perth, as I live here ). This is surprising as my friends' wives have got their PCCs from the same PSK with the same kind of documents which my wife submitted.

I went to the VFS perth last week and they said they dont provide such letters. I called AHC and they said, it is wierd someone asking this kind of letter as it is not required. They suggested me to show the document checklist for the visa which states that the applicant needs a PCC.

This is happening since one month and I am helpless.

Can someone advice the possible solution for me, has anyone been through this pain in this forum before.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## naseefoz

I know a friend who lodged in june 2014. He got his partner visa granted three weeks before. There is no communication from CO in his case, just directly a grant letter by verifying some details via phone.

It is embarrassing to hear that the budget issues causing delays in visa processing from the previous posts.


----------



## tincup_sam

*Still Waiting*

The more I wait I feel the quota thing is true.


----------



## BngToPerth

naseefoz said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have lodged a partner visa for my wife on Aug 18 2014. As expected, there is no communication from CO and I am not sure even if there is one CO allocated to my case.
> 
> The other major concern I have now is PCC from India.
> 
> My wife applied for a PCC and went to PSK, she has all the supporting documents like copies of my passport, visa, driving licence all attested by local authorised person. She was asked to get something like SPONSORSHIP LETTER from Indian Consulate in Australia ( In my case it is Perth, as I live here ). This is surprising as my friends' wives have got their PCCs from the same PSK with the same kind of documents which my wife submitted.
> 
> I went to the VFS perth last week and they said they dont provide such letters. I called AHC and they said, it is wierd someone asking this kind of letter as it is not required. They suggested me to show the document checklist for the visa which states that the applicant needs a PCC.
> 
> This is happening since one month and I am helpless.
> 
> Can someone advice the possible solution for me, has anyone been through this pain in this forum before.
> 
> Thanks a ton.



Can i know the PSK who is telling the crappy things to your wife . Better tell her to try with different PSK and let the people there know that she is applying for spouse visa by showing the acknowledgement which she might have received.


----------



## poojashukla10

*929 form*

I have few questions, I logged my application online on 21 January 2015 I have following questions please some one reply

1) I have submitted my medicals test on 16 february 2015. As CO is not assigned yet,

2) I got married on 5th January 2015, so when I lodged my application, I logged it with my old passport number, but as I went for pcc they told me my passport is damaged, I have to get new passport.

On march 4th I travelled to my in-laws house, and stayed there for 2months. In these 2 months I reissued my new passport, but on my new passport, my name is changed( previously it was pooja shukla, but now it is pooja ronak desai) will it effect my application, because application I applied initially by name of pooja shukla.


3) My address has also changed in my new passport, and in 929 form on 2nd page they are asking effective dates for new contact details . what should I fill here, as its my inlaws house

I can not fill immediate date after marriage, because I filled application 22nd January 2015, and I filled address details of my parents(Gaziabad address)

4) I was used to work before marriage, but because of marriage I left my work. In my application I have filled house wife, but I have started job again, (After living for 2 months at ahmedabad, with my inlaws, I am back to my parents house) would it effect my application


5) In 929 form page 4 question 11 they are asking issuing authority of passport , what should I fill here, as I can not see any thing in my passport.


6) How should I upload my 929 form, should I make one pdf file, which will have 929 forms, old passport scan copy, new passport scan copy, marriage certificate, and upload it in form of one file, or should I upload it sperately.


7) Medical test which I took, was on old passport number, should I take new test, how should I resolve this.


Please help


----------



## louie19810

Hello All

Just an update rang AHC today and asked them a status on my wifes visa application. The operator stated that there is no CO allotted to her file and "it will be sometime" till a case officer gets allotted. God help us and AHC...hopefully everyone here gets some goods news....come june everything everything ramps down due to end of financial year.

Details of my wife's file below:-

Date of Acknowledgement via VFS Mumbai: 28/08/2014

Date of Application received via Delhi Office: 03/09/2014

Medical completed: 07/09/2014 Submitted to DIBP: 17/09/2014

PCC Submitted: 30/04/2015, email sent stating PCC has been received and sent to department

Application method: Paper

Migration Agent: Yes based in Melbourne

Case Complexity: Simple....No visa denials, No delays on sponsor or applicant side...As far as we are concerned file is decision ready now after PCC was submitted.

CO Allotment: No

Visa Grant: Waiting

Anyone has any updates...???


----------



## Kundu13

Hi Guys,

My wife applied for partner visa online on 3rd november, i was going through the booklet and found this requirement 

statutory declarations from 2 people who are Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents
and who support your claim that the relationship is genuine and continuing

but i didn't see any such document upload requested online , please suggest if it is important document to upload and whats the format.

Thanks guys.


----------



## BngToPerth

Kundu13 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife applied for partner visa online on 3rd november, i was going through the booklet and found this requirement
> 
> statutory declarations from 2 people who are Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents
> and who support your claim that the relationship is genuine and continuing
> 
> but i didn't see any such document upload requested online , please suggest if it is important document to upload and whats the format.
> 
> Thanks guys.


you have to use the form 888, and get is filled duly signed preferably by two australian citizens with there australian passport and get it notarized.

See the form 888 http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/888.pdf
section in upload your documents.


----------



## louie19810

Kundu13 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife applied for partner visa online on 3rd november, i was going through the booklet and found this requirement
> 
> statutory declarations from 2 people who are Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents
> and who support your claim that the relationship is genuine and continuing
> 
> but i didn't see any such document upload requested online , please suggest if it is important document to upload and whats the format.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Hi kundu

Yes it is a requirement it basically tells the case officer that third party people who knows the applicant and sponsor are in a genuine and continuing relatiinship....i had my dad, my best man and my wife brother in law do one up...as for uploading it may form as part of the evidence


----------



## ashran

Kundu13 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife applied for partner visa online on 3rd november, i was going through the booklet and found this requirement
> 
> statutory declarations from 2 people who are Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents
> and who support your claim that the relationship is genuine and continuing
> 
> but i didn't see any such document upload requested online , please suggest if it is important document to upload and whats the format.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Hi Kundu,

1. If your partner has never stayed in Australia then you have to get it on stamp paper. (typical Indian style for affidavit to be followed and ensure to get the xerox copy of passport/election card with it notarized) (I had followed this path and there was no issue) (if you go back in this thread there was some format/directives to write that also)
2. If your partner has stayed reasonable duration in Australia and people know of your relationship then get it on form 888(Oz citizen or PR) and get it signed by JP etc. (Australian style)

I gave 4 such statements. 1 from parents each side and one for friends each side. Specially from those who have seen us before and after marriage and can verify our relationship is genuine.

In past many CO have not bugged much if the person has never being to Oz (Only few have faced the issue of such documents being asked). But anyway there is no harm to make your case more solid. As the great AHC its more like black box.

Cheers..
Ash


----------



## HMalhotra

*[URGENT]*

Hi Guys,

I need your help! I migrated to Australia as a permanent resident last month and am in the process of applying a 309/100 spouse visa for my wife (got married in march, earlier this year).

I am staying with my sister here and hence don't have any rental agreement to show as a proof of financial income in Australia, though I have pay slips and other proofs from the company I got a job with.

So the query is, is it mandatory to have a rental agreement as one of the proofs of financial status in Australia, or the other proofs are sufficient?

Please guide..


Regards,
HMalhotra


----------



## Kundu13

Hi ,

If you are applying on paper then i dont know what u need to do , but if u r applying online u dont have to upload all the documents in one go, u can take 6-7 months time as CO will look at your application after 9- 10 months, so till that time u can keep uploading the documents


----------



## tincup_sam

Any body who applied in June or July 2014 got their case officer assigned?


----------



## sils

tincup_sam said:


> Any body who applied in June or July 2014 got their case officer assigned?


I applied in June but no CO has assigned.


----------



## sweet83

Hi becky 
how are you?


----------



## BngToPerth

sweet83 said:


> Hi becky
> how are you?


Been ages since i have seen becky. I don't think she is following the forum anymore. Forum was real good with becky looking at things. Hope becky is having wonderful time in down under


----------



## Digs3392

Hi All, there seem to be no updates at all since the last 2 weeks on any visa movements?


----------



## tincup_sam

Digs3392 said:


> Hi All, there seem to be no updates at all since the last 2 weeks on any visa movements?


Guys who applied on year back from India in June 2014 with no COs . Something is not right in the visa class.


----------



## sils

tincup_sam said:


> Guys who applied on year back from India in June 2014 with no COs . Something is not right in the visa class.


I called them yesterday but operator said CO is not assigned yet ..Wait till CO is assigned only he will do the assessment then how to know what is not right


----------



## tincup_sam

tincup_sam said:


> Guys who applied on year back from India in June 2014 with no COs . Something is not right in the visa class.


Sorry I meant folks who had applied one year back with no sign of CO yet...


----------



## apurv_kumar

*Medical insurance and health examination*

Hi All,

I recently got married and am planning to lodge my wife's partner visa (309) later this month. I plan to submit the visa application and then apply for a visitor visa (6 months) so that she can come and stay with me. I have two questions I am not able to resolve:

1. Do I need to get the health examination done before I lodge the visa. This would mean I need to generate a HAP ID using the online portal. Can I use the same HAP ID for the visitor visa as well?

2. Do I need to get her a medical insurance before I lodge the visa or shall I wait for CO to be assigned?

I would be extremely grateful if my confusion can be resolved.

Regards,
Apurv


----------



## tincup_sam

apurv_kumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently got married and am planning to lodge my wife's partner visa (309) later this month. I plan to submit the visa application and then apply for a visitor visa (6 months) so that she can come and stay with me. I have two questions I am not able to resolve:
> 
> 1. Do I need to get the health examination done before I lodge the visa. This would mean I need to generate a HAP ID using the online portal. Can I use the same HAP ID for the visitor visa as well?
> 
> 2. Do I need to get her a medical insurance before I lodge the visa or shall I wait for CO to be assigned?
> 
> I would be extremely grateful if my confusion can be resolved.
> 
> Regards,
> Apurv


1) No HAP id or medical required for Visitor visa. If your case is like the majority of us here I think it will be more than 12 months before you get a CO assigned and only then you will get a HAP id for Partner visa (spouse visa)

2) You have to wait for CO for medical. Unless she has done it already for another visa like PR earlier.


----------



## BngToPerth

apurv_kumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently got married and am planning to lodge my wife's partner visa (309) later this month. I plan to submit the visa application and then apply for a visitor visa (6 months) so that she can come and stay with me. I have two questions I am not able to resolve:
> 
> 1. Do I need to get the health examination done before I lodge the visa. This would mean I need to generate a HAP ID using the online portal. Can I use the same HAP ID for the visitor visa as well?
> 
> 2. Do I need to get her a medical insurance before I lodge the visa or shall I wait for CO to be assigned?
> 
> I would be extremely grateful if my confusion can be resolved.
> 
> Regards,
> Apurv


Few points i would like to clarify here

1) Visitor visa would be valid only for 3 months with no further stay condition associated with it. So this cannot be extended for the people coming from high risk nation

2) Apply for 309 fast cause you have to pay nearly double if you are thinking of applying next month. Apply visitor visa later. Just a thought if you want to save some bucks.

3) you can go for medical before or after it doesn't matter, the medicals are valid for a year and the initial visa validation date is based on that. But in your case it doesn't matter so either would do.

4) Are you talking about travel insurance, that wont take much time and is independent of CO getting assigned or not.


----------



## tincup_sam

sils said:


> I called them yesterday but operator said CO is not assigned yet ..Wait till CO is assigned only he will do the assessment then how to know what is not right


When did you apply? June 2014?


----------



## BngToPerth

tincup_sam said:


> 2) You have to wait for CO for medical. Unless she has done it already for another visa like PR earlier.


Would like to clarify regarding this point. If your HAP ID is getting generated you can go ahead and get the medicals done. My friends have done that earlier and i too have done that. Even AHC office says to do that.
There is a confusion here few people have applied for PMV, and there is possibility of cap on that. 
Spouse visa applicants should not have any issues, but going by the timelines for the same month last year there were hardly any visas issued on JUNE (being last month of the financial year)


----------



## Scauz

Hi All,

Just contacted AHC @ Delhi about my wife's 309 visa application. We applied in October 2014, Medicals in the same month and PCC uploaded in February 2015. 

The operator was very helpful and advised us that the CO was assigned on 13 th May and initials are DD. 

Anyone has any experience with DD? 

Good luck to all. 

Cheers,


----------



## apurv_kumar

BngToPerth said:


> Few points i would like to clarify here
> 
> 1) Visitor visa would be valid only for 3 months with no further stay condition associated with it. So this cannot be extended for the people coming from high risk nation
> 
> 2) Apply for 309 fast cause you have to pay nearly double if you are thinking of applying next month. Apply visitor visa later. Just a thought if you want to save some bucks.
> 
> 3) you can go for medical before or after it doesn't matter, the medicals are valid for a year and the initial visa validation date is based on that. But in your case it doesn't matter so either would do.
> 
> 4) Are you talking about travel insurance, that wont take much time and is independent of CO getting assigned or not.



Regarding medical insurance the checklist says :

•	If you are required to undergo health examinations, you must organise your health examinations upfront before lodging a visa application and include your health identifier (HAP ID) when completing your visa application form.
•	If you have confirmed that you do not need to undergo health examinations by using My Health Declarations, please indicate on your online application form that you have organised your health examinations when lodging your visa application (as you are considered to have met this requirement).
•	Evidence that everyone included in your application has adequate health insurance in Australia. Provide any one of the following:
o	a signed letter from a health insurance provider (140 kB doc)
o	a Medicare card or receipt of enrolment with Medicare
o	evidence of adequate health insurance (including travel insurance)
o	if you are from a country with a reciprocal health care agreement with Australia and will be eligible for Medicare when you arrive here, evidence of adequate health insurance (including travel insurance) to cover you until you enrol in Medicare
o	evidence that you hold a passport from the Republic of Ireland.



I was confused if I need to get her a medical insurance from BUPA or Medibank before I lodge a visa. 

Thanks for your reply. I am planning to apply for health examination later. Hope it wont be an issue with AHC.

Apurv


----------



## tincup_sam

sils said:


> I called them yesterday but operator said CO is not assigned yet ..Wait till CO is assigned only he will do the assessment then how to know what is not right


I think you should call AHC and ask why the delay as the processing time is 1 year....


----------



## sils

tincup_sam said:


> I think you should call AHC and ask why the delay as the processing time is 1 year....


I asked them many times but they always reply 12 months is indicative time not confirmed so wait


----------



## sils

sils said:


> I asked them many times but they always reply 12 months is indicative time not confirmed so wait


I called again today and the operator confirmed that I have been assigned CO now though I didn't get any confirmation mail. Initials of CO is H C it a Sikh name ,anyone with the same CO here ???


----------



## netgnus

*Update*

hi guys 

can you please update when was the last visa file granted and what date . My dol is 9 july 2014 its almost 11 months now . So depressing ,can you guys please update june applicants are waiting too ??

:confused2:


----------



## Sarik

Hi everyone,

Greetings,

I am a Permanent Resident of Australia recently went to my home country (Bangladesh) and got engaged on 8 May, 2015. I came back to Australia last week. I knew my fiancee since 2004 as she was from my same bachelor's university but at that time we were not in a relationship. But our family knows each other very well. As many of you will be aware of the cultural practices in the sub-continent, both of our parents allowed us to communicate with each other since March 2015. And finally, we all agreed and I went to Bangladesh and got engaged! As we are panning to get married in couple of months time, I am wondering to apply for her visa now! As it takes really long time to come with a decision for the visa. In this case, for Fiancee, I have to mention that, I will marry her once she is here in Australia. But my question is, if this Prospective Marriage Visa (subclass 300) takes too long and by that time, if I go to Bangladesh again and marry her in Bangladesh then what will happen?? According to the subclass 300 I have to marry her after she arrives in Australia. What would be the scenario if we get married after lodging the application say after six months in Bangladesh instead of Australia. Will her application be at risk by any chance? Please help me if you have any experience in this regards. Many thanks!


----------



## BngToPerth

Sarik said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> I am a Permanent Resident of Australia recently went to my home country (Bangladesh) and got engaged on 8 May, 2015. I came back to Australia last week. I knew my fiancee since 2004 as she was from my same bachelor's university but at that time we were not in a relationship. But our family knows each other very well. As many of you will be aware of the cultural practices in the sub-continent, both of our parents allowed us to communicate with each other since March 2015. And finally, we all agreed and I went to Bangladesh and got engaged! As we are panning to get married in couple of months time, I am wondering to apply for her visa now! As it takes really long time to come with a decision for the visa. In this case, for Fiancee, I have to mention that, I will marry her once she is here in Australia. But my question is, if this Prospective Marriage Visa (subclass 300) takes too long and by that time, if I go to Bangladesh again and marry her in Bangladesh then what will happen?? According to the subclass 300 I have to marry her after she arrives in Australia. What would be the scenario if we get married after lodging the application say after six months in Bangladesh instead of Australia. Will her application be at risk by any chance? Please help me if you have any experience in this regards. Many thanks!



Marriage is at your own discern and no one can stop you from getting married, Even AHC and people there know about this.

You have a provision of converting your PMV to 309 spouse, I have done that and there are two more people in the forum who have done the same. 

You shall be specifying the intended date of marriage in the PMV forum. Get married at the same date to avoid any confusion later which will hold strong in your case as you have already mentioned them the date before.

you can refer to Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300)
after you apply . You need to fill the change in circumstances form and have to add additional documents related to 309 and have to immediately inform the authorities that you are now married and you need to change the visa type.

Be aware you need to add lot more documents then 300 visa and there is a chance that difference of payment need to be done depends on CO.

Hope this helps 

Cheers


----------



## Sarik

Many thanks BngToPerth for your quick reply. I would like to clarify few more things! Firstly, if I update my relationship status from engaged to married before the decision come out, will there be a delay again? Secondly, how long it took in your case to get the visa (If it is ok to share). And thirdly, for subclass 300 and subclass 309 TR (Temporary Resident) Period, is it the same? I mean 2 years for both cases or different. Because, if she comes to Australia with PMV and we get married withing 9 months time. Then which visa she will be granted? PR visa? 

Thanks a lot again for you valuable information mate!


----------



## BngToPerth

Sarik said:


> Many thanks BngToPerth for your quick reply. I would like to clarify few more things! Firstly, if I update my relationship status from engaged to married before the decision come out, will there be a delay again? Secondly, how long it took in your case to get the visa (If it is ok to share). And thirdly, for subclass 300 and subclass 309 TR (Temporary Resident) Period, is it the same? I mean 2 years for both cases or different. Because, if she comes to Australia with PMV and we get married withing 9 months time. Then which visa she will be granted? PR visa?
> 
> Thanks a lot again for you valuable information mate!


1) Yes you need to change your status married and also inform the AHC by uploading the necessary 309 documents. There wont be much delay as my friend got the visa conversion and new 309 visa issuance done in 10 months.

2) But I and two other people in forum are still waiting for the decision, for me it has been close to 11 months since i logged the visa but i am hopeful of getting the visa this month.

3) No after 9 months of getting your PMV you have to apply for a new 309 visa which will be temporary, but that you can do in Australia and bridging visa will be applicable. But if you convert the visa from PMV to 309 temp before you have been granted the PMV in case of you getting married before the new PR will be applicable from the date since you asked for the conversion ~ 2 year period and not when you logged your PMV


----------



## apurv_kumar

*Reg visitor visa for spouse*

Hi All,

Thanks for your replies on my last post.

Have a small query, if I may?

For applying a visitor visa for my wife for 6 months, I am mentioning that her provisional partner visa is in process. I want to avoid the 8303 condition of no further stay. So should I mention in my application (invitation letter specifically) that she may apply for an extension at the end of her 6 month visa. Just wondering if it is too much information to submit to AHC.

Does anyone here have any experience with visitor visa for wife while partner visa is in process?

Would be extremely grateful for any replies.

Regards,
Apurv


----------



## Kundu13

apurv_kumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your replies on my last post.
> 
> Have a small query, if I may?
> 
> For applying a visitor visa for my wife for 6 months, I am mentioning that her provisional partner visa is in process. I want to avoid the 8303 condition of no further stay. So should I mention in my application (invitation letter specifically) that she may apply for an extension at the end of her 6 month visa. Just wondering if it is too much information to submit to AHC.
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience with visitor visa for wife while partner visa is in process?
> 
> Would be extremely grateful for any replies.
> 
> Regards,
> Apurv



You can mention that her Partner visa is in progress, and no need to mention that she will extend and all, my wife got it for 6 months with no condition of "no further stay " and my sister got it too for 6 months with no conditions regarding further stay.


----------



## aashu4uiit

can someone suggest once a case officer is assigned how much time does visa grant takes ?


----------



## sils

aashu4uiit said:


> can someone suggest once a case officer is assigned how much time does visa grant takes ?


It's totally depends on CO if nothing is required further they grant visa in 2- 3days but sometimes they take more than a month to grant visa


----------



## hishampnchd

Can someone suggest after PMV is granted within how many months should we move to australia ?? is there any time limit ??


----------



## BngToPerth

hishampnchd said:


> Can someone suggest after PMV is granted within how many months should we move to australia ?? is there any time limit ??


They will specify the date when you need to go to Australia for validation of visa before getting married.
Thats the first entry date and then you can marry either in OZ or India and apply for Spouse visa.


----------



## preet8525

hi guys 
is anyone has any news?
this is slow month.


----------



## BngToPerth

preet8525 said:


> hi guys
> is anyone has any news?
> this is slow month.


Consider june as DUD, there were very few visa grants during the same timeline last year.


----------



## preet8525

yea last month before new year start again 
just so hard to get pass this month 
it will be 12 months on 3rd july for my application


----------



## Arvi_krish

preet8525 said:


> yea last month before new year start again
> just so hard to get pass this month
> it will be 12 months on 3rd july for my application


Have you got your case officer? Does anyone have case officer with initials TV?

Arvi_krish


----------



## preet8525

Arvi_krish said:


> Have you got your case officer? Does anyone have case officer with initials TV?
> 
> Arvi_krish


yes I do have case officer. Actually 3rd co in 3 months


----------



## hishampnchd

its 32 weeks since i applied for PMV.. Any chances of CO getting assigned soon ??


----------



## BngToPerth

hishampnchd said:


> its 32 weeks since i applied for PMV.. Any chances of CO getting assigned soon ??


June and July 2014 are still waiting for CO assignment specifically those who have applied for PMV. You can guess from that


----------



## Becky26

*Hey Guys!*

*Hey All!!

Hows everyone doing? 
Been a while since I was online last, hope AHC cleared the backlog and approving visas like there is no tomorrow 

According to the SS, AHC seems to be taking close to 12 months to approve visa applications now in most of the cases  

It's time already for my subclass 100's re-assessment. Hope things don't take as long as 16 months like they did last time 
Hang in there people! You're day will come soon, good luck to all the love birds!

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## HWarraich

Hi Experts,

I would to lodge visa for wife of my younger brother. My brother is in Australia and I need your support for below:-

1. Is rent/deed is required on the name of my younger brother while applying for visa application? I am asking this because he relocate just 2 months before to another city.
2. Is there any minimum Tax returns required ? Is yes, then how much minimum amount is there ?
3. I have documents ready with me like: Marriage certificate, Bank account on their name, Education documents for his wife, Affidavit from his wife regarding how they meet and married together etc. Can we apply for before visa fee hike (1st July) and upload the pending documents later ?
4. Anybody have a check list regarding complete documents required ?

I am waiting for valuable reply from experts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BngToPerth

HWarraich said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I would to lodge visa for wife of my younger brother. My brother is in Australia and I need your support for below:-
> 
> 1. Is rent/deed is required on the name of my younger brother while applying for visa application? I am asking this because he relocate just 2 months before to another city.
> 2. Is there any minimum Tax returns required ? Is yes, then how much minimum amount is there ?
> 3. I have documents ready with me like: Marriage certificate, Bank account on their name, Education documents for his wife, Affidavit from his wife regarding how they meet and married together etc. Can we apply for before visa fee hike (1st July) and upload the pending documents later ?
> 4. Anybody have a check list regarding complete documents required ?
> 
> I am waiting for valuable reply from experts. Thanks in advance.



Would like to answer your 3 and 4 points first

4>> follow the link for document checklist
Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) document checklist

3>> Lodge your visa application fast, pay the amount fill the form with all the necessary columns and submit it before july 1 . You can attach all the documents later, but remember the online processing is taking loads of time.

1>> Is this regarding the financial evidence or nature of household document section, no worries as the visa processing is taking 12 months she can go there on tourist visa and meanwhile he can sort out things.

2>> Debts to the Australian Government

You must have no outstanding debts to the Australian Government or have arranged to repay any outstanding debts to the Australian Government before this visa can be granted.

If you are talking about tax returns from India, that's no way going to effect the visa processing. You might get notice from IT India though if you are evading taxes as they tend to look for the people who are migrating / leaving India so on safe side please follow the procedures.


----------



## BngToPerth

Becky26 said:


> *Hey All!!
> 
> Hows everyone doing?
> Been a while since I was online last, hope AHC cleared the backlog and approving visas like there is no tomorrow
> 
> According to the SS, AHC seems to be taking close to 12 months to approve visa applications now in most of the cases
> 
> It's time already for my subclass 100's re-assessment. Hope things don't take as long as 16 months like they did last time
> Hang in there people! You're day will come soon, good luck to all the love birds!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky*


Hey glad to have you back, I was just a spectator when you were helping people out here but really admired your work..


----------



## Arvi_krish

Hi everyone, 

Anyone had a case officer with initials TV?


----------



## ashran

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone had a case officer with initials TV?


Hi Arvi_krish,

I had that case officer. She is very slow.

Never respond to emails and always dodging any communications via operator.

She took almost 2 months to take decision in my case. (which was simple and straight). Never called me or my partner. (was very strange, but our case was too solid to be called for...lol...)

I wish you(and anyone else has same CO) luck...!!!

PS: She seems to be expert in reassigned cases esp if its the 3rd reassignment (somehow all land in her queue). Once assigned to her the case never gets reassigned.

Cheers...
Ash


----------



## preet8525

hi all 
just called ahc and spoke to co and she said they assessing June applicants now and shortly they will start processing July and said mine will b assessed with in standard time which will be on 3rd July. Hope for the best for me and all who waiting for visa. 
thanks 
preet


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi Preet ..thanks for keeping us updated , really appreciate for your precious time ...hope will get your visa approval in no time.
DOL - 1st August 2014 , online 
Thanks,
PHOENIX


----------



## Parijat

*Partner VISA 309/100: Do I need to stay in Australia when apply for wife?*

Hi Friends,

Good day! My PR visa was granted in April 2012 and will expire on April 2017 (V175 VISA). I visited Australia in 2013 for 15 days to meet first entry requirement and then went back to my home country Bangladesh and did not come back to Australia till now. Recently I have married and want to apply for partner migration. I am planning to be in Australia with my partner in next year. I have managed a PhD admission in UNSW starting from March 2016.

Now the point I want to know is that should I be in Australia while I apply for my partner? or I can apply from my home country? Please note that - I am working full time in Bangladesh and only lived 15 days in Australia in last 3 years after granting PR visa and I still have 2 years validity of my PR VISA. As I newly married so it is very tough to come alone. 

Moreover, Whats the IELTS score required for my partner.

Please help me with your expert knowledge.


----------



## girlaussie

As a Sponsor you have to meet the Usual Resident requirement which means you live & work in Australia. 

You perhaps need to make a move before she applies her partner visa, the processing time is 9-12 months but she could apply visitor visa while her Partner visa is in progress.

Also there is no requirement for Partner's IELTS score. Please see AHC Bangladesh website for the right checklist.

Girl Aussie



Parijat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Good day! My PR visa was granted in April 2012 and will expire on April 2017 (V175 VISA). I visited Australia in 2013 for 15 days to meet first entry requirement and then went back to my home country Bangladesh and did not come back to Australia till now. Recently I have married and want to apply for partner migration. I am planning to be in Australia with my partner in next year. I have managed a PhD admission in UNSW starting from March 2016.
> 
> Now the point I want to know is that should I be in Australia while I apply for my partner? or I can apply from my home country? Please note that - I am working full time in Bangladesh and only lived 15 days in Australia in last 3 years after granting PR visa and I still have 2 years validity of my PR VISA. As I newly married so it is very tough to come alone.
> 
> Moreover, Whats the IELTS score required for my partner.
> 
> Please help me with your expert knowledge.


----------



## Parijat

girlaussie said:


> As a Sponsor you have to meet the Usual Resident requirement which means you live & work in Australia.
> 
> You perhaps need to make a move before she applies her partner visa, the processing time is 9-12 months but she could apply visitor visa while her Partner visa is in progress.
> 
> Also there is no requirement for Partner's IELTS score. Please see AHC Bangladesh website for the right checklist.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks Girl Aussie.

One more query, is there any chance to increase the price of VISA 309/100 from July 1, 2015?


----------



## girlaussie

No problem.

I think it's already announced 50% increase in partner visa fees from July 1st.

Girl Aussie



Parijat said:


> Thanks Girl Aussie.
> 
> One more query, is there any chance to increase the price of VISA 309/100 from July 1, 2015?


----------



## sils

preet8525 said:


> hi all
> just called ahc and spoke to co and she said they assessing June applicants now and shortly they will start processing July and said mine will b assessed with in standard time which will be on 3rd July. Hope for the best for me and all who waiting for visa.
> thanks
> preet


They are doing nothing on June cases as well .. I applied on 21st June and no update from CO .. CO assigned on 3rd June but that too got to know when I rang AHC no communication from CO . When I called AHC today again they just said have patience ..so easy for them to say am just so frustrated .. don't know what all they required further ..


----------



## Becky26

BngToPerth said:


> Hey glad to have you back, I was just a spectator when you were helping people out here but really admired your work..


Hey!!

Thank you for your kind words  
You are doing an amazing job here now, keep it up! Thanks for helping everyone here 

Life got busy and now it's time again for me 7 months after I got my subclass 309 approved to get the paperwork ready for subclass 100. 
Time flew so quick, feels like I got back yesterday..haha

Got a reminder email from DIBP this morning stating my eligibility date and explaining the whole process and the ways I can apply for the visa. Starting to freak out to be honest! I don't cope with stress very well..haha 

Hope this time, the visa won't take 16 months to get approved 

What is your timeline? if you don't mind me asking 
Good Luck and I hope for a speedy grant for you and your Mrs 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## joel84

*Time frame to make first entry*

Hi,

This for those who have already got 309 visa.

What is the time frame mentioned to make the first entry to Australia once the visa is granted.
For ex: If the visa is granted today, within what time frame I should make an entry to keep the visa valid and for how many days. 

Regards,


----------



## Becky26

joel84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This for those who have already got 309 visa.
> 
> What is the time frame mentioned to make the first entry to Australia once the visa is granted.
> For ex: If the visa is granted today, within what time frame I should make an entry to keep the visa valid and for how many days.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Joel,

The initial entry date usually depends on the expiry date of either your medicals or the PCC whichever expires first. It will be mentioned in your grant letter.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## joel84

Hi Becky,

Thanks for the information. Need some more Info.
My Partner has applied for 309/100 in SEP 2014 and she did her medicals and PCC in NOV 2014. Does it mean that she will get the visa stating first entry before NOV 2015. 
Also does she needs to be in INDIA when the visa is granted.

(situation is We are planning to move as I have offer from some other country)

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## preet8525

Phoenix1986 said:


> Hi Preet ..thanks for keeping us updated , really appreciate for your precious time ...hope will get your visa approval in no time.
> DOL - 1st August 2014 , online
> Thanks,
> PHOENIX


thanks for ur kind word.i hope u get ur visa soon
preet


----------



## Becky26

joel84 said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Thanks for the information. Need some more Info.
> My Partner has applied for 309/100 in SEP 2014 and she did her medicals and PCC in NOV 2014. Does it mean that she will get the visa stating first entry before NOV 2015.
> Also does she needs to be in INDIA when the visa is granted.
> 
> (situation is We are planning to move as I have offer from some other country)
> 
> Thanks,
> Joel


No worries.
My case officer extended the expiy date for my medicals. My AFC had also expired. I was requested to submit a new Indian PCC before my visa was granted. SO it depends on the discretion of your case officer what he/she wants to do.

I haven't seen many applicants on here who have been requested to redo their medicals. Most of them only get requested to submit a new PCC if the processing goes over 12 months.

Quite a few times, applicants have had issues with their grant being delayed because they travelled to AU and flew to one of the neighbouring countries. Until the applicants came back to India, AHC waited to grant their visas.
This is a trend for AHC India only. It is written no where.
Technically, the applicant must not be in AU at the time of grant. So he/she can be anywhere but AU
So best bet is for her to return to or stay in India until the visa is approved.

Now with you moving to another country after your partner's 309 visa is approved, you wil need to prove to DIBP that you plan to make AU home when her application will be re-assessed for subclass 100. With you and your partner living overseas permanently, DIBP might not approve her subclass 100. As it is for people who want to make AU their home hence the Australian partner visa and if you are not resident in AU they might not approve the 2nd stage visa.
This might be different if you are an Australian citizen. You might want to check this with immigration.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## studkabir

Hi Becky,

Hows you?  So happy to hear that you will be applying for your 100 partner permanent Visa soon. I am due next month as well. Can you please tell me what all documents i need to prepare and keep it ready.

Regards
Studkabir


----------



## Becky26

studkabir said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Hows you?  So happy to hear that you will be applying for your 100 partner permanent Visa soon. I am due next month as well. Can you please tell me what all documents i need to prepare and keep it ready.
> 
> Regards
> Studkabir


Hey!

Just replied to your PM. I received an email this morning from DIBP reminding me of the eligibility date. They sent me the link I sent you in the message. As I said, use the link and follow the prompts to get to the document checklist for subclass 100.

Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## joel84

Thanks Becky,
Really appreciate your work

Do not neglect to do good and to share what you have, for such sacrifices are pleasing to God.


----------



## HWarraich

BngToPerth said:


> Would like to answer your 3 and 4 points first
> 
> 4>> follow the link for document checklist
> Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) document checklist
> 
> 3>> Lodge your visa application fast, pay the amount fill the form with all the necessary columns and submit it before july 1 . You can attach all the documents later, but remember the online processing is taking loads of time.
> 
> 1>> Is this regarding the financial evidence or nature of household document section, no worries as the visa processing is taking 12 months she can go there on tourist visa and meanwhile he can sort out things.
> 
> 2>> Debts to the Australian Government
> 
> You must have no outstanding debts to the Australian Government or have arranged to repay any outstanding debts to the Australian Government before this visa can be granted.
> 
> If you are talking about tax returns from India, that's no way going to effect the visa processing. You might get notice from IT India though if you are evading taxes as they tend to look for the people who are migrating / leaving India so on safe side please follow the procedures.


Hi BngToPerth,

Thanks for your valuable inputs. 

For Ques 2: Actually, I need clarification for any minimum tax which should have been paid by my younger brother ?

Please reply to this so that I can submit application ASAP.


----------



## BngToPerth

HWarraich said:


> Hi BngToPerth,
> 
> Thanks for your valuable inputs.
> 
> For Ques 2: Actually, I need clarification for any minimum tax which should have been paid by my younger brother ?
> 
> Please reply to this so that I can submit application ASAP.


You can go ahead and submit the application first. The sponsor that is your brother must show that he has paid all his taxes , There is nothing like minimum here, he can show his tax return statements and if he has not filed it yet then he can add those documents later but before the visa grant.


----------



## Jasvir19

Hey Guys,

Good news. 
We got the visa yesterday. yeepppppiiiiieeeeeee

DOL 19/JUN/2014 (PMV)
CO Assigned 19/MAR/2015 (SS)
Grant 10/JUN/2015

Hoping for speedy grant for all of you.


----------



## preet8525

Jasvir19 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Good news.
> We got the visa yesterday. yeepppppiiiiieeeeeee
> 
> DOL 19/JUN/2014 (PMV)
> CO Assigned 19/MAR/2015 (SS)
> Grant 10/JUN/2015
> 
> Hoping for speedy grant for all of you.


congratulations jasvir19

preet


----------



## sils

preet8525 said:


> congratulations jasvir19
> 
> preet


Hey congratulations.. 
I applied on 21st June(pmv).. but my CO is assigned on 3rd June.. can u share little details like what further requirements CO asked ?


----------



## tincup_sam

Jasvir19 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Good news.
> We got the visa yesterday. yeepppppiiiiieeeeeee
> 
> DOL 19/JUN/2014 (PMV)
> CO Assigned 19/MAR/2015 (SS)
> Grant 10/JUN/2015
> 
> Hoping for speedy grant for all of you.


Hi Jasvir, congratulations!!!
Was it the permanent visa or the temporary visa ?


----------



## tincup_sam

Becky26 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> Thank you for your kind words
> You are doing an amazing job here now, keep it up! Thanks for helping everyone here
> 
> Life got busy and now it's time again for me 7 months after I got my subclass 309 approved to get the paperwork ready for subclass 100.
> Time flew so quick, feels like I got back yesterday..haha
> 
> Got a reminder email from DIBP this morning stating my eligibility date and explaining the whole process and the ways I can apply for the visa. Starting to freak out to be honest! I don't cope with stress very well..haha
> 
> Hope this time, the visa won't take 16 months to get approved
> 
> What is your timeline? if you don't mind me asking
> Good Luck and I hope for a speedy grant for you and your Mrs
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,
Probably a dumb question. Me and my wife are married for 5 years and have 2 kids. Does that mean my wife will get the permanent partner visa automatically when her visa gets processed by the CO.

Thanks and regards


----------



## netgnus

CONGRATS MATE !!
lane: lane:

GOOD TO HEAR SOME GOOD NEWS !!


----------



## BngToPerth

tincup_sam said:


> Hi Becky,
> Probably a dumb question. Me and my wife are married for 5 years and have 2 kids. Does that mean my wife will get the permanent partner visa automatically when her visa gets processed by the CO.
> 
> Thanks and regards


Curious as why didn't you include your wife and kids as sub applicants to your PR, she would have been granted a PR with you then. 
309 spouse is lodged once you have a PR and then you are getting married and including your wife.
Jasvir has got the PMV thats prospective marriage visa valid for 9 months only and is temporary visa.


----------



## Arvi_krish

Jasvir19 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Good news.
> We got the visa yesterday. yeepppppiiiiieeeeeee
> 
> DOL 19/JUN/2014 (PMV)
> CO Assigned 19/MAR/2015 (SS)
> Grant 10/JUN/2015
> 
> Hoping for speedy grant for all of you.


Congrats jasvir,

Could you please confirm your CO initials?


----------



## tincup_sam

BngToPerth said:


> Curious as why didn't you include your wife and kids as sub applicants to your PR, she would have been granted a PR with you then.
> 309 spouse is lodged once you have a PR and then you are getting married and including your wife.
> Jasvir has got the PMV thats prospective marriage visa valid for 9 months only and is temporary visa.



Hi BngToPerth,

Thanks for your reply. Long story short - I did include them in the application. But not as migrants. Thought I could apply later after I visit Australia and see if it was worth the risk.

Later realized that spouse visa had turned into this huge delay for Indian applicants. This was not the case for my cousin who in 2009-10 had their spouse visa processed in a couple of months...

On hind-sight I know I should have included them as migrants in my PR I advise everyone applying for PR to do the same.


----------



## BngToPerth

tincup_sam said:


> Hi BngToPerth,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Long story short - I did include them in the application. But not as migrants. Thought I could apply later after I visit Australia and see if it was worth the risk.
> 
> Later realized that spouse visa had turned into this huge delay for Indian applicants. This was not the case for my cousin who in 2009-10 had their spouse visa processed in a couple of months...
> 
> On hind-sight I know I should have included them as migrants in my PR I advise everyone applying for PR to do the same.


Well in that case she should be eligible for a PR status, taken from immi site 

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

in Visa Applicant section

*In most cases, permanent residence cannot be granted less than two years from when you lodge your application. You could be granted a permanent visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period if:

at the time you apply, you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for three years or more, or two years or more if you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship*

I think you should let the CO know and your wife should be straight away eligible for 100 PR visa.

Cheers


----------



## Becky26

tincup_sam said:


> Hi Becky,
> Probably a dumb question. Me and my wife are married for 5 years and have 2 kids. Does that mean my wife will get the permanent partner visa automatically when her visa gets processed by the CO.
> 
> Thanks and regards


Hi sam,

No question is dumb 
Yes based on the information that is in the partner migration booklet. Check out page 38 of of the booklet. This is what is says:

*"You may be granted a permanent visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period if:-

at the time you apply, you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship"*

So yes, there are very high chances that your partner will be approved the subclass 100 directly without her waiting for 2 years because you have been married for 5 years and have 2 kids.

Good days are ahead bud! Wish you a speedy grant 
Good Luck and hope this helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Jasvir19 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Good news.
> We got the visa yesterday. yeepppppiiiiieeeeeee
> 
> DOL 19/JUN/2014 (PMV)
> CO Assigned 19/MAR/2015 (SS)
> Grant 10/JUN/2015
> 
> Hoping for speedy grant for all of you.


Congratulations on the grant! Hope you have a wonderful life with your partner!
Thanks for sharing the good news, it keeps everyone motivated.

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tincup_sam said:


> Hi BngToPerth,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Long story short - I did include them in the application. But not as migrants. Thought I could apply later after I visit Australia and see if it was worth the risk.
> 
> Later realized that spouse visa had turned into this huge delay for Indian applicants. This was not the case for my cousin who in 2009-10 had their spouse visa processed in a couple of months...
> 
> On hind-sight I know I should have included them as migrants in my PR I advise everyone applying for PR to do the same.


Partner visa not only takes 12 months to process now but is also about to cost $6865 from July 01, 2015.
So either you save your time and cost not including the immediate family members ie partner and kids OR you can save your self the time, cost, frustration, agony and many other emotions of living apart for who knows how long AND worse, having to deal with AHC again, the most incompetent and unorganised bunch of people I've ever seen.

I do agree with your advice, anyone applying for PR189 subclass, include your partner and kid(s) and you'll do yourelf a huge favour.
Good Luck with your application.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Vrnsays

Hello becky , M new here ... I ve submitted my file on 16 dec 2014 I got my medical issue they said I ve active TB wid no symptoms.. From 17 feb till now m under treatment . Which is lasting till six month , means mid of August.. I jus want to kno how long it will take , if panel doctor submitted their reports to higher authority .. 



Thx Varun


----------



## BngToPerth

Vrnsays said:


> Hello becky , M new here ... I ve submitted my file on 16 dec 2014 I got my medical issue they said I ve active TB wid no symptoms.. From 17 feb till now m under treatment . Which is lasting till six month , means mid of August.. I jus want to kno how long it will take , if panel doctor submitted their reports to higher authority ..
> 
> 
> 
> Thx Varun


This is not to scare you and hope you recover fast , 

taken from partner migration booklet page 20 ::

*Health conditions that may lead to your application being refused include
• tuberculosis
*

Have given this just for the sake that you be prepared for a worst case. I pray that never happen.

your application will be only approved if the CW doc takes decision and confirms that you are clear from all the traces of TB and traces are not contagious .

My mutual friend had to wait for 18 months even though he had suffered from TB 5years back. However the statement cannot be generalized and case to case differs. I hope for your early recovery and quick grant 

Amen and Cheers


----------



## aruna1

Hello Becky,

Once when you have come back to this site there is Bloom in Gloom.
There has been a visa Granted in June and you bring balance to this Group.
my 12months for lodgement of Visa is getting nearer....26/06/2014. I have been calling the visa office every week and still no news of case officer.
I was reading about comments and just realized i could be eligible for direct PR. As my husband is a citizen since 2011 and we have been married since feb2012. we have a baby in 2013.
I will inform the visa office and keep you guys posted


----------



## tincup_sam

BngToPerth said:


> Well in that case she should be eligible for a PR status, taken from immi site
> 
> Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)
> 
> in Visa Applicant section
> 
> *In most cases, permanent residence cannot be granted less than two years from when you lodge your application. You could be granted a permanent visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period if:
> 
> at the time you apply, you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for three years or more, or two years or more if you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship*
> 
> I think you should let the CO know and your wife should be straight away eligible for 100 PR visa.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks again BNGto Perth, we will mention it to CO and email the CO to put it on record. 
But, at this stage truth be told just happy to get the partner and dependent visa .


----------



## tincup_sam

Becky26 said:


> Partner visa not only takes 12 months to process now but is also about to cost $6865 from July 01, 2015.
> So either you save your time and cost not including the immediate family members ie partner and kids OR you can save your self the time, cost, frustration, agony and many other emotions of living apart for who knows how long AND worse, having to deal with AHC again, the most incompetent and unorganised bunch of people I've ever seen.
> 
> I do agree with your advice, anyone applying for PR189 subclass, include your partner and kid(s) and you'll do yourelf a huge favour.
> Good Luck with your application.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky, Thanks a lot for your reply. Surviving the AHC spouse visa process is a trial by fire for the strongest of marital relationships ...


----------



## Becky26

Vrnsays said:


> Hello becky , M new here ... I ve submitted my file on 16 dec 2014 I got my medical issue they said I ve active TB wid no symptoms.. From 17 feb till now m under treatment . Which is lasting till six month , means mid of August.. I jus want to kno how long it will take , if panel doctor submitted their reports to higher authority ..
> 
> 
> 
> Thx Varun


Hi Varun,

So sorry to hear about the active TB in your report. Hope you get well soon.
Regarding the processing time, you should be prepared to wait until DIBP approved panel of doctors can no longer find active trances of TB in your reports which as BnToPerth said could be contagious.

Medicals issues are one of the complications for which I usually suggest people to speak to a MARA agent who has in the past dealt with clients who had medical complications. I myself didn't need to hire a lawyer but have seen quite a few people on other immigration forums who had medicals issues in their report and got help from a lawyer. It did take them time but the application was approved.

Now, regarding the treatment, finish your treatment, keeping my fingers crossed for you and keep praying, that the treatment works. Once the treatment is over the panel doctors will do some more tests to find out if there is or isn't any live traces of TB in your report. If they don't find any, they will forward the second set of reports to DIBP for decison making. If they do find traces, they give ask you to undergo further treatment until there are no traces or at least not the live ones.
I really do hope that after this treatment you're all good and get your visa apporved.

You can try to contact the medical centre to find out if your reports were submitted to DIBP or you can also check online whether or not your reports have been submitted by going to the following mentioned link:-
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Hope this helps. Please do keep us updated. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

aruna1 said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> Once when you have come back to this site there is Bloom in Gloom.
> There has been a visa Granted in June and you bring balance to this Group.
> my 12months for lodgement of Visa is getting nearer....26/06/2014. I have been calling the visa office every week and still no news of case officer.
> I was reading about comments and just realized i could be eligible for direct PR. As my husband is a citizen since 2011 and we have been married since feb2012. we have a baby in 2013.
> I will inform the visa office and keep you guys posted


Hi aruna,

Thanks for your kind words. I hope this bloom in gloom continues even when I'm not around  but very exciting to know that some are getting their visas in this drought month. Ever since I've started reading this forum, which was 2012, June has always been the slowest month for grants cause of the end of financial year and the quotas for the visas are usually met by now so AHC waits until July 1st. Or they approve a handful of visas in June. Last 2-3 years only 3 visas were approved in June. Don't know how many have been approved this year.

Yes, you definitely are eligible for the grant of subclass 100 married for over 3 years and have a child together.
Call AHC tomorrow and try to speak to your case officer and make sure that you bring this into her notice. 
Approving the subclass 100 also depends on the discretion of the case officer so I'm not a 100% sure about this. Usally people in the past who were eligible for subclass 100 didn't have issues getting it directly. So yeah, talk to your case officer. Hope you get the good news soon.

Hope this helps and thanks for keeping us updated.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

tincup_sam said:


> Hi Becky, Thanks a lot for your reply. Surviving the AHC spouse visa process is a trial by fire for the strongest of marital relationships ...


Well said sam!! I can relate to that. 
Try to look at the positive side of this trial:- we learn to love, value and respect our significant other more than we used to. We experience the feelings that we would never have if we weren't in this situation.

AND the most important of all, *"Distance makes the heart grow Fonder"*
The feeling of seeing your partner after "x" number of months is the feeling you cannot experience if you haven't been in this trial. Its like honeymoon all over again.

Hope this helps and keep praying. Bad days never last for ever. 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## aruna1

Hello Becky, Thanks for your reply.
I finally have care office initials TV.....
Will bring my situation to her notice...she asked for financial documents....do u have any idea? doing a stauatory declaration about sharing expenses will help...we have real estate and bank transfers..on our names? will that be ok?
thanks in advance


----------



## BngToPerth

aruna1 said:


> Hello Becky, Thanks for your reply.
> I finally have care office initials TV.....
> Will bring my situation to her notice...she asked for financial documents....do u have any idea? doing a stauatory declaration about sharing expenses will help...we have real estate and bank transfers..on our names? will that be ok?
> thanks in advance


Joint bank accounts , Joint ownership , transfer of funds to each other account. And possibly shared flight tickets with payments made on one credit cards can be some supporting documents


----------



## Becky26

BngToPerth said:


> Joint bank accounts , Joint ownership , transfer of funds to each other account. And possibly shared flight tickets with payments made on one credit cards can be some supporting documents


BngToPerth beat me to the answer!  In addition to what BngToPerth mentioned;
Even if you don't have joint bank accounts; transactions showing the purchase of household things groceries, bills, other expenses paid for the household can also be used.

Living expenses amount that my partner transferred into my account financially supporting is what I also submitted when I was requested for additional documents. We also had a joint bank account.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## khatrionline21

Hi, I lodged Spouse Visa on *10 July,14. *
Submitted all the documents and everything upto now.
but sadly, *NO NEWS* of any CO allotment or anything !!

Guys any idea what is exactly causing so much delay ?? 

Is it because I am* already living in Australia on a Tourist Visa* with my partner who is Permanent Australian Resident ? 
Whereas if I would have been in India then would it had been a fast process?? 

and Congrats everyone who are getting their VISA APPROVALS !!


----------



## Scauz

khatrionline21 said:


> Hi, I lodged Spouse Visa on *10 July,14. *
> Submitted all the documents and everything upto now.
> but sadly, *NO NEWS* of any CO allotment or anything !!
> 
> Guys any idea what is exactly causing so much delay ??
> 
> Is it because I am* already living in Australia on a Tourist Visa* with my partner who is Permanent Australian Resident ?
> Whereas if I would have been in India then would it had been a fast process??
> 
> and Congrats everyone who are getting their VISA APPROVALS !!


Do you know if your case officer has been assigned yet ? You can call the AHC and ask the operator if the CO has been assigned. If CO has been assigned, request the operator to connect you to the CO. But their standard answer is "spouse visa approvals take up to 12 months and your case is well with in that time frame".

I don't think your stay in Oz is causing the delay. If that was the case, CO/AHC would have informed you (this may not always be the case though!).


----------



## BngToPerth

khatrionline21 said:


> Hi, I lodged Spouse Visa on *10 July,14. *
> Submitted all the documents and everything upto now.
> but sadly, *NO NEWS* of any CO allotment or anything !!
> 
> Guys any idea what is exactly causing so much delay ??
> 
> Is it because I am* already living in Australia on a Tourist Visa* with my partner who is Permanent Australian Resident ?
> Whereas if I would have been in India then would it had been a fast process??
> 
> and Congrats everyone who are getting their VISA APPROVALS !!


There are June even May applicants still waiting few of them without CO. June is considered to be dud being last month for the financial year. So consider things to move only next month, but yeah keep tracking your application by calling AHC and make plans to come back next month if you want to avoid delays during the grant.


----------



## enazish

Hi, 

I applied for my wife on Subclass 100/309 who's from Bangladesh. I am a permanent resident and have been living in Australia for 1.5 years now. My wife is currently in Bangladesh. The application was submitted back in Jan 2015. 

So, is it too early to expect a response on the Visa or need to wait until July when things get a move on anyway? 

Br, enazish


----------



## ashran

Hi Becky,

Nice to see you back...!!!

Have couple of quick questions relating visa 100 application.

Do we have to go through medicals again for this visa application?

Also, if PCC is required from same? (if yes then from both India and Oz)

Just inquisitive.

Cheers..
Ash


----------



## Moniqueelise

enazish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for my wife on Subclass 100/309 who's from Bangladesh. I am a permanent resident and have been living in Australia for 1.5 years now. My wife is currently in Bangladesh. The application was submitted back in Jan 2015.
> 
> So, is it too early to expect a response on the Visa or need to wait until July when things get a move on anyway?
> 
> Br, enazish


Hi enazish
My partner and I applied in December 2014 and I'm the sponsor too. We haven't heard anything either. Judging from the way everyone else is going I don't think we will be hearing anything for a while


----------



## missaussie

Hi everyone, 

I'm new here and I have a few questions. 

I am getting married in December 2015, I am Australian and my partner is from India. We want to apply for Partner visa before December. Is it possible to apply for Partner Visa before getting married and then provide marriage certificate/photos later on? How do you do this if applying via paper application. Any advice?


----------



## girlaussie

Partner Visa 309/100 is for people who are outside Australia and *married or in a de facto relationship*. You are 'Intending' to get married in Dec which doesn't qualify you for this visa class. You best option is to consider Prospective Marriage Visa (PMV) or apply Partner Visa 309/100 after you got married. The whole processing time takes about 12-14 months. In some cases, people do get lucky and get their grant in 6-8 months but guess that's not the case any more. 

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



missaussie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here and I have a few questions.
> 
> I am getting married in December 2015, I am Australian and my partner is from India. We want to apply for Partner visa before December. Is it possible to apply for Partner Visa before getting married and then provide marriage certificate/photos later on? How do you do this if applying via paper application. Any advice?


----------



## girlaussie

1: You are not required to do any medical for subclass 100.

2: You will be asked to submit PCC from all countries where you have lived cumulatively for 12 months after your first grant i.e. 309. However, you have to provide Australian Police Certificate with your application. 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



ashran said:


> Do we have to go through medicals again for this visa application?
> 
> Also, if PCC is required from same? (if yes then from both India and Oz)
> 
> Just inquisitive.
> 
> Cheers..
> Ash


----------



## hishampnchd

Any news from anyone ?? any visa granted ???


----------



## sils

hishampnchd said:


> Any news from anyone ?? any visa granted ???


Nothing from my side  1year going to complete on 21st june


----------



## Becky26

ashran said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Nice to see you back...!!!
> 
> Have couple of quick questions relating visa 100 application.
> 
> Do we have to go through medicals again for this visa application?
> 
> Also, if PCC is required from same? (if yes then from both India and Oz)
> 
> Just inquisitive.
> 
> Cheers..
> Ash



Hi Ash,

I'm not too sure about whether medicals are required again or not. I'm trying to find some information on that myself as my eligibility date is next month.

PCC is required from the countries where the applicant has spent 12 months or over ever since the subclass 309 was granted.
You do need the Australian Federal Police Check for the subclass 100.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Hi All. Its me! We got married on 16th May (he came over on his prospective partner visa 300)

Now ... what do we need to do? what visa from here??? 

Any advice from peeps as we need to action asap as prices rise on 1st JUly

Cheers


----------



## Becky26

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> Hi All. Its me! We got married on 16th May (he came over on his prospective partner visa 300)
> 
> Now ... what do we need to do? what visa from here???
> 
> Any advice from peeps as we need to action asap as prices rise on 1st JUly
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations Sonakshi!!! Hope you had a wonderful wedding and are enjoying married life 

You now need to apply for subclass 820-801 which is the onshore partner visa. Not too sure about the fees right now. You might want to check on the DIBP website. The visa fees is going to be increased for offshore visa applications, not sure if the onshore ones are being increased as well

Once you apply for the onshore partner visa, your partner will be given a bridging visa A which will remain inactive until his PMV runs out. As soon as his PMV runs out, the BVA will automatically activate until his partner visa is approved.
From what I've seen on other forums, PMV to partner visa applications are usually approved fairly quickly.
Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801)

How many months do you have left before th 9 months of the PMV are over?
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Sonakshi Kumar

Becky26 said:


> Congratulations Sonakshi!!! Hope you had a wonderful wedding and are enjoying married life
> 
> You now need to apply for subclass 820-801 which is the onshore partner visa. Not too sure about the fees right now. You might want to check on the DIBP website. The visa fees is going to be increased for offshore visa applications, not sure if the onshore ones are being increased as well
> 
> Once you apply for the onshore partner visa, your partner will be given a bridging visa A which will remain inactive until his PMV runs out. As soon as his PMV runs out, the BVA will automatically activate until his partner visa is approved.
> From what I've seen on other forums, PMV to partner visa applications are usually approved fairly quickly.
> Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801)
> 
> How many months do you have left before th 9 months of the PMV are over?
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


22nd September is when it all wraps up

Thanks for the congrats

I will have a look now. I had some other forms but knew they were wrong, they didn't look right. Hopefully this makes sense now

Love love love :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Becky26

Sonakshi Kumar said:


> 22nd September is when it all wraps up
> 
> Thanks for the congrats
> 
> I will have a look now. I had some other forms but knew they were wrong, they didn't look right. Hopefully this makes sense now
> 
> Love love love :fingerscrossed:


No worries 

The application will have almost the same structure that your PMV application had i.e. the 4 categories you had to provide evidence under. This time the evidence will need to be submitted from when your partner arrived in Australia.
Good Luck!!


----------



## tincup_sam

sils said:


> Nothing from my side  1year going to complete on 21st june


Hey Sils . But CO has been assigned for you right ?


----------



## RajXetri

Hi everyone,

I have lodged my wife's application on 22nd Aug 14(paper app) and CO was assigned on 12th May (got info from operator) and i contacted them today again and she told my CO initial is T. V. and she is lady.She told standard processing time is 12 month and have to wait till decision will be made within and CO may or may not contact .Does anyone here with Same CO ? how is she ?if anyone got the same CO.
just reading in the forum visa will not be finalised in June ,is it true?

thanks 
raj


----------



## Arvi_krish

RajXetri said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my wife's application on 22nd Aug 14(paper app) and CO was assigned on 12th May (got info from operator) and i contacted them today again and she told my CO initial is T. V. and she is lady.She told standard processing time is 12 month and have to wait till decision will be made within and CO may or may not contact .Does anyone here with Same CO ? how is she ?if anyone got the same CO.
> just reading in the forum visa will not be finalised in June ,is it true?
> 
> thanks
> raj


Hi raj

I have the same co as you. My dol is 09 July 14


----------



## RajXetri

Have you got interview yet or any updates ? When was your CO assigned ?visa grant is to happenning ,frystrated.thanks for your responsen good luck 

Raj


----------



## sils

tincup_sam said:


> Hey Sils . But CO has been assigned for you right ?


Yup CO assigned on 3rd june and she sent mail today,asking for new PCC and form 80..


----------



## Bennu

Hi every one i got married on 1-Jan-2015 and applied for the spouse 309 on 5-Jan-2015 paper application.
After 5 months i called AHC office and to my horror they said the CO is not assigned and i have to wait.
I pleaded to them and asked them to assign a CO she transferred my call to senior and i asked her to please look into my case as it has been 5 months since i submitted for the spouse visa.

She was polite and after around 15 minutes she said she will escalate my case and after three days CO was assigned with initials MM i think Margaret is the first name.

I spoke to the CO too and after pleading a lot she said to my disappointment that she will be able to clear it only by end of june or july.
I have few questions.
1) I didn't submit the form 80 is it required I couldn't see it in check list how should i fill it? should both of us fill that or only me ?CO has not asked for that but she has not started looking at my files.

2) Should i go personally and visit AHC office and meet the CO and ask for speedy grant.

3) Does anyone here has same CO, how is she what extra docs has she asked if any ?

Thanks a lot for great help


----------



## S4h

*S4h*



Becky26 said:


> Congratulations Sonakshi!!! Hope you had a wonderful wedding and are enjoying married life
> 
> You now need to apply for subclass 820-801 which is the onshore partner visa. Not too sure about the fees right now. You might want to check on the DIBP website. The visa fees is going to be increased for offshore visa applications, not sure if the onshore ones are being increased as well
> 
> Once you apply for the onshore partner visa, your partner will be given a bridging visa A which will remain inactive until his PMV runs out. As soon as his PMV runs out, the BVA will automatically activate until his partner visa is approved.
> From what I've seen on other forums, PMV to partner visa applications are usually approved fairly quickly.
> 
> 
> How many months do you have left before th 9 months of the PMV are over?
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky




Hi Becky

I have seen you helping everyone and saw u had a question about 100 subclass which u are becoming eligible, i thought ill shed some light..
My sis in law recently got this visa approved just a month ago and I was the one who filled all the forms and everything.
To answer your question, you dont need any medicals but u do need AFP NPC .
I uploaded AFP- NPC, medicare and a copy of passport for the applicant.
From sponsor who was my brother, we only uploaded a stat dec, copy of his passport and his citizenship certificate. 
All it takes is roughly 30-45 days the day after u lodge the application online for a final grant.

let me know if you have any questions. Hope it helps.

I have applied for my wife visa in AHC delhi last year thats why I check these forums to find out hows everyone tracking..


----------



## Becky26

Bennu said:


> I have few questions.
> 1) I didn't submit the form 80 is it required I couldn't see it in check list how should i fill it? should both of us fill that or only me ?CO has not asked for that but she has not started looking at my files.
> 
> 2) Should i go personally and visit AHC office and meet the CO and ask for speedy grant.
> 
> 3) Does anyone here has same CO, how is she what extra docs has she asked if any ?
> 
> Thanks a lot for great help


1. All applicants from high risk countries have to submit form 80. Some even had to submit form 1221. Only the applicant is required to fill the forms.

2. No point in doing that, they won't even let you in unless you have a letter from the case officer requesting you to come in for an interview. I had to go to AHC because my case officer asked me to attend a face to face interview. It was more of an interrogation than an interview where both the case officer and the senior case officer pretty much were trying to tell me that my husband and my relationship wasn't genuine. And that was after we were married for a year and had lived together in Australia when I was on my student visa for 2 years.
Our paper application was 500 pages long.
By the grace of GOD, all they could do was delay granting my visa. 

3. The additional documents requested differ from case to case. In most of the cases, documents like proof of communication, proof of financial support, other type of evidence is requested because by the time a case officer is allocated to an application, the file has already been collecting 8-10 months of dust. So they want to know if you're still in regular contact with your partner.
Also because many applicants submit their PCCs with their initial application, that too expires cause a PCC is only valid for 12 months since its issued.

5 months wait to get a case officer is nothing. Some applicants have been waiting for close to a year to get their visa approved. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## netgnus

Hi guys 

My Dol is 9th just i still have got the case officer yet . i called them last week and they said you will get it this week . when i called this week they said we will send reminder to team leader . That was on Monday you guys think i should call gain this week . Does this happen to anyone any suggestions ??


----------



## RajXetri

Becky26 said:


> No worries
> 
> The application will have almost the same structure that your PMV application had i.e. the 4 categories you had to provide evidence under. This time the evidence will need to be submitted from when your partner arrived in Australia.
> Good Luck!!


Hi becky,

Hope you doin all well and thanks for coming back as a experienced and senior member your suggestions keeps us clear and motivated.

I just read in the forums that AHC dont grant visa in june because of end of financial year end is it true ?.I have been allocated CO on 12th May and have no response since then.I called AHC and they asked to wait till CO contacts or may not contact to finalise application.Its been a month already after CO ,just frustrated as visa grants been dead since last months 

thanks ,

raj


----------



## BngToPerth

RajXetri said:


> Hi becky,
> 
> Hope you doin all well and thanks for coming back as a experienced and senior member your suggestions keeps us clear and motivated.
> 
> I just read in the forums that AHC dont grant visa in june because of end of financial year end is it true ?.I have been allocated CO on 12th May and have no response since then.I called AHC and they asked to wait till CO contacts or may not contact to finalise application.Its been a month already after CO ,just frustrated as visa grants been dead since last months
> 
> thanks ,
> 
> raj


There are very few grants during end of financial year due to budget constraints. Last year during the same timeline there were hardly any visa grants. It picks up in july so there is high possibility that you have to wait till next month


----------



## RajXetri

BngToPerth said:


> There are very few grants during end of financial year due to budget constraints. Last year during the same timeline there were hardly any visa grants. It picks up in july so there is high possibility that you have to wait till next month


Thanks BngToPerth for your reply.At least hearing that makes optimistic.Hope it escalates in july and all people waiting long will get the visa soon ..

regards,

raj


----------



## hishampnchd

so does it mean that in july visa granting would speed up and start granting all pending visas ?? or it would be in the normal pace ???


----------



## RajXetri

hishampnchd said:


> so does it mean that in july visa granting would speed up and start granting all pending visas ?? or it would be in the normal pace ???


According to senior members and past years trends yeah BngToPerth was right there has been much less visa finalisation and its sppeding up in july (see spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...zCZdUUfcDl4upwMfJIooc9A/edit?pli=1#gid=22).We all are in big hope that it picks up in july.As applicants may be adding up day by day they cant hold the files so it will surely speeds up sooner or later.God Luck to us ..

regards,

raj


----------



## RajXetri

aruna1 said:


> Hello Becky, Thanks for your reply.
> I finally have care office initials TV.....
> Will bring my situation to her notice...she asked for financial documents....do u have any idea? doing a stauatory declaration about sharing expenses will help...we have real estate and bank transfers..on our names? will that be ok?
> thanks in advance


hey aruna1,

i got same CO,got visa or any updates from your side? i got co on 12 may

thanks,
raj


----------



## RajXetri

Arvi_krish said:


> Have you got your case officer? Does anyone have case officer with initials TV?
> 
> Arvi_krish


hey,

i got the same CO,any updates ?


----------



## sils

RajXetri said:


> According to senior members and past years trends yeah BngToPerth was right there has been much less visa finalisation and its sppeding up in july (see spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1LJ8bku1BEeAIxqL_kHz3zCZdUUfcDl4upwMfJIooc9A/edit?pli=1#gid=22).We all are in big hope that it picks up in july.As applicants may be adding up day by day they cant hold the files so it will surely speeds up sooner or later.God Luck to us ..
> 
> regards,
> 
> raj


My fiance got a call from CO .she was really arrogant and rude and was asking silly questions.. then got a mail from CO asking New PCC as my previous one is expired , Form 80 and relationship history.
Ppl who waiting for CO or already got the CO, I suggest to submit all these in advance to save the time.
One more thing my fiance asked ,how far is visa decision now and she said that no more visas in June as they have reached the capping so probably will send for decision in July 
no idea how long have to wait more ..


----------



## RajXetri

sils said:


> My fiance got a call from CO .she was really arrogant and rude and was asking silly questions.. then got a mail from CO asking New PCC as my previous one is expired , Form 80 and relationship history.
> Ppl who waiting for CO or already got the CO, I suggest to submit all these in advance to save the time.
> One more thing my fiance asked ,how far is visa decision now and she said that no more visas in June as they have reached the capping so probably will send for decision in July
> no idea how long have to wait more ..


hey,
Thanks for valuable info and yeah at least we can close our hope to get visa in june and be assured to get no update till this month if CO said so.
Thats sad,even after waiting these long ,get such a resonse from AHC is upsetting.Well at least you guys got interviewed so hope will get visa sooner in july if CO said june is EOFY.BTW ur CO was Tv right? when was CO assigned and got call ?I have not got any call but now hearing from your experience i wish not get one LOL...well i have sent all the docs with application unless they ask for more..anyway good luck for your visa grant.


----------



## sils

RajXetri said:


> hey,
> Thanks for valuable info and yeah at least we can close our hope to get visa in june and be assured to get no update till this month if CO said so.
> Thats sad,even after waiting these long ,get such a resonse from AHC is upsetting.Well at least you guys got interviewed so hope will get visa sooner in july if CO said june is EOFY.BTW ur CO was Tv right? when was CO assigned and got call ?I have not got any call but now hearing from your experience i wish not get one LOL...well i have sent all the docs with application unless they ask for more..anyway good luck for your visa grant.


No my CO is S**ti and she is very arrogant..1st CO was assigned on 3rd June then changed in last week.. she called my fiance yesterday and mailed my agent same day... hope and wish to get visa soon.. and all the best to everyone who r waiting..


----------



## RajXetri

sils said:


> No my CO is S**ti and she is very arrogant..1st CO was assigned on 3rd June then changed in last week.. she called my fiance yesterday and mailed my agent same day... hope and wish to get visa soon.. and all the best to everyone who r waiting..


Thanks for your prompt reply... 
i got CO on 12th May and havent got any updates/calls though u got on june and already got call so that means it is getting ready for final decision as documents has been sent already i feel you would get visa very early of july..fingers crossed !!


----------



## sils

RajXetri said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply...
> i got CO on 12th May and havent got any updates/calls though u got on june and already got call so that means it is getting ready for final decision as documents has been sent already i feel you would get visa very early of july..fingers crossed !!


I wish I could get but the new PCC she asked can make the delay . I went to get the new PCC but got to know the process has been changed ,now police verification will be done at my address then only they will issue me a new PCC .no idea how long it gonna take.
I applied on 21t June last year ..heading to one year completion and still waiting.. this wait is sooo frustrating


----------



## RajXetri

sils said:


> I wish I could get but the new PCC she asked can make the delay . I went to get the new PCC but got to know the process has been changed ,now police verification will be done at my address then only they will issue me a new PCC .no idea how long it gonna take.
> I applied on 21t June last year ..heading to one year completion and still waiting.. this wait is sooo frustrating


Awee thats painful..anyway keep calm as we have for this longer ,hope new process wont take considerable time..at least it wont be like painful wait of AHC CO allocation stuffs.. keep updating us and pray for you speedy processing and grants..

reagrds;
raj


----------



## sils

RajXetri said:


> Awee thats painful..anyway keep calm as we have for this longer ,hope new process wont take considerable time..at least it wont be like painful wait of AHC CO allocation stuffs.. keep updating us and pray for you speedy processing and grants..
> 
> reagrds;
> raj


Thanks and wish you the same..


----------



## Scauz

RajXetri said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply...
> i got CO on 12th May and havent got any updates/calls though u got on june and already got call so that means it is getting ready for final decision as documents has been sent already i feel you would get visa very early of july..fingers crossed !!


Hi RajXetri, 

I got the CO assigned on 13th May, just a day after you! But the CO is different. Her initials are DD. 

Good to know someone got CO assigned around the same time... lets c how long more v have to wait! 

Good luck to all. 

Cheers,


----------



## soniat

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum. I have applied for partner visa on 3rd nov 2014. Till now I haven't received any update on my application. When I login to my ImmiAccount it just shows the status of application as "Assessment in Progress". Can anyone guide me regarding the time frame for grant of partner visa? My application has been submitted in full with all the medicals and police clearance done.

Regards,
Sonia


----------



## BngToPerth

soniat said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have applied for partner visa on 3rd nov 2014. Till now I haven't received any update on my application. When I login to my ImmiAccount it just shows the status of application as "Assessment in Progress". Can anyone guide me regarding the time frame for grant of partner visa? My application has been submitted in full with all the medicals and police clearance done.
> 
> Regards,
> Sonia


The guys who are commenting above are all June, July and some May applicants and thats from the year 2014 yet to be granted visa. So you can have a rough estimation of time that's being taken for visa grant these days. Its 12 months these days barring few luck souls.


----------



## sils

BngToPerth said:


> The guys who are commenting above are all June, July and some May applicants and thats from the year 2014 yet to be granted visa. So you can have a rough estimation of time that's being taken for visa grant these days. Its 12 months these days barring few luck souls.


Hey 
Any update from your and your friend,s side?
I told you about the one who applied on 6th June ..she got her visa 3 days back.. and on my case CO asked for form 80 and new PCC. She also interviewed my fiance on phone and clearly said no more visas in June she will forward my case for decision que in July.


----------



## BngToPerth

sils said:


> Hey
> Any update from your and your friend,s side?
> I told you about the one who applied on 6th June ..she got her visa 3 days back.. and on my case CO asked for form 80 and new PCC. She also interviewed my fiance on phone and clearly said no more visas in June she will forward my case for decision que in July.


Hey that's great new. 
Most of the CO communicate in similar way barring few.

My friends who applied on late june have all got the CO two have got the CO with initial TV and MM one has even spoken and has asked for more documents similar to your case . 

I am yet to get one i made a grave mistake not applying for the work visa . My case is complex i have previously held 457 and have been to OZ for three years and then again on Tourist Visa for few days. So I think that's going to be decided next month for me too.

Hope for your speedy grant not sure if speedy is right term at this junction as there has already been considerable delay. But i hope you are done with visa grants ASAP.


----------



## soniat

Hi,

Thank you so much for the reply.. But recently I just checked indian embassy website wherein they have given time frame of 11-12 months for the grant of partner visa, whereas the Australian immigration website mentions a time frame of 6-8 months..I dont understand why is this discrepancy.


----------



## BngToPerth

soniat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for the reply.. But recently I just checked indian embassy website wherein they have given time frame of 11-12 months for the grant of partner visa, whereas the Australian immigration website mentions a time frame of 6-8 months..I dont understand why is this discrepancy.


If you have lodged your visa outside of Australia and you are from high risk nation (ie we all are from one unfortunately  ) the timeline is 12 months

you can check under *Lodged outside Australia* *High Risk * columns in the given below link taken from immi australia

Family visa processing times


----------



## soniat

ohh..I wasnt aware of of this. 12 months is too much..hope to get visa soon


----------



## tincup_sam

soniat said:


> ohh..I wasnt aware of of this. 12 months is too much..hope to get visa soon


Me and my spouse were also not aware 1 year back. It has been 11 months now since application and still no CO . But, my spouse and kids were granted a visitor visa for 3 months in-between.

I don't know why they have to take so long now especially with stage 1 and stage 2 processing. I think they can give stage 1 quickly and monitor before they give stage 2.

The current system does not make sense to me  :confused2:


----------



## netgnus

hey guys 

if you have submit the Australian pcc at the time of lodge . Do you still need indian pcc ?? please reply 


nathan


----------



## Scauz

netgnus said:


> hey guys
> 
> if you have submit the Australian pcc at the time of lodge . Do you still need indian pcc ?? please reply
> 
> 
> nathan


Quote from the checklist: 

"Police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age. Provide the original certificates and keep a copy for yourself". 

So if you have spent more than 12 months/1 year in India since turning 16 then yes you have to provide Indian PCC. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## soniat

I really don't understand their process of granting partner visa..if you check closely, the Indian embassy website has given three stages of partner visa. Stage 1 involves registration of application after an application is lodged and a confirmation is received by the applicant. Stage 2 involves assessment, this is the stage wherein a CO is appointed and finally stage 3 involves the decision by the CO. 

In my case, my application status shows stage 1, Assessment in progress. I don't understand if a CO is appointed or not. If he is appointed if we go by what is given on their website, I haven't been contacted by the CO yet. Its been 2 months now that the status shows assessment in progress. I am just wondering and confused at the same time as to the status of my application. Is there any way that I can communicate with them?


----------



## BngToPerth

soniat said:


> I really don't understand their process of granting partner visa..if you check closely, the Indian embassy website has given three stages of partner visa. Stage 1 involves registration of application after an application is lodged and a confirmation is received by the applicant. Stage 2 involves assessment, this is the stage wherein a CO is appointed and finally stage 3 involves the decision by the CO.
> 
> In my case, my application status shows stage 1, Assessment in progress. I don't understand if a CO is appointed or not. If he is appointed if we go by what is given on their website, I haven't been contacted by the CO yet. Its been 2 months now that the status shows assessment in progress. I am just wondering and confused at the same time as to the status of my application. Is there any way that I can communicate with them?


There are different stages, but the system is not placed to allow you to track your application and you cant figure out where your application stands from the immi account section in website.

Assessment In Progress is just a label out there, this would only change if CO demands any further documents to you or in the case when visa gets finalized.

Best way to get to know about your application status and CO allocation is to call AHC office and ask them. But if your application is yet to cross say 10 to 11 months most probable answer from them to any of your questions would be *"Please wait your application is under standard processing time"*.

I know that's pretty frustrating but if you really dont want to loose your mind on those dumb answers my opinion would be to wait for at least 10 months before you call them.


----------



## Scauz

soniat said:


> I really don't understand their process of granting partner visa..if you check closely, the Indian embassy website has given three stages of partner visa. Stage 1 involves registration of application after an application is lodged and a confirmation is received by the applicant. Stage 2 involves assessment, this is the stage wherein a CO is appointed and finally stage 3 involves the decision by the CO.
> 
> In my case, my application status shows stage 1, Assessment in progress. I don't understand if a CO is appointed or not. If he is appointed if we go by what is given on their website, I haven't been contacted by the CO yet. Its been 2 months now that the status shows assessment in progress. I am just wondering and confused at the same time as to the status of my application. Is there any way that I can communicate with them?


I guess, all online applicants who are awaiting the visa have the same status i.e. "Assessment in progress". This status change happened around 2-3 months back when the Immigration Department updated their webpage. 

If you are unsure about the CO, just call AHC (chances are they will say "standard processing time in 12 months"). Contact number is on their webpage.


----------



## soniat

That's really frustrating. The time taken is too long. I think most people would prefer to apply for tourist visa till the time partner visa is granted and I guess that must be affecting the processing time of the partner visa in some or the other way. I also heard that the processing time taken to grant partner visa also depends on the factor of status of your partner in Australia i.e if he is a permanent resident or a citizen. If your partner is a citizen then the processing time is shortened, that is what I heard. Does anyone has any clue about this? I dont know how much truth that holds because anyway the requirement to apply this visa is the permanent residency or citizenship of partner.


----------



## BngToPerth

soniat said:


> That's really frustrating. The time taken is too long. I think most people would prefer to apply for tourist visa till the time partner visa is granted and I guess that must be affecting the processing time of the partner visa in some or the other way. I also heard that the processing time taken to grant partner visa also depends on the factor of status of your partner in Australia i.e if he is a permanent resident or a citizen. If your partner is a citizen then the processing time is shortened, that is what I heard. Does anyone has any clue about this? I dont know how much truth that holds because anyway the requirement to apply this visa is the permanent residency or citizenship of partner.


Me and another most active member in the forum Becky are both married to Australian citizen . 
I am in my 12 th month and she got her visa in 16 th month.
So i guess its better if the partner is not Australian Citizen by Birth/Descent/Naturalization LOL  . 
I have heard of the processing time to be increased from 12 to 15 months from the next financial year, another post has even the low risk nation folks being told about the mentioned timeline. 
But amongst all the negativity the statement cannot be generalized and i hope for your quick grant. 

Cheers


----------



## soniat

Thank you so much for replying so promptly. just crossing my fingers and hoping for my visa to be granted soon


----------



## Krishna123

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and have lodged PMV in july 2014. I did my PCC in july 2014 and its almost going to be 12 months since PCC. Is it good to inform AHC about the expiry of PCC or just leave it the way it is.

Thankyou
Krishna123


----------



## BngToPerth

Krishna123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have lodged PMV in july 2014. I did my PCC in july 2014 and its almost going to be 12 months since PCC. Is it good to inform AHC about the expiry of PCC or just leave it the way it is.
> 
> Thankyou
> Krishna123


To be on the safer side start the process of getting new PCC.

Informing to AHC wont help as it is the CO who decides whether you need a new one and recently one of the forum members has been asked to submit the new PCC. 
So for the speedy grant start your PCC processing, since there is time with you on hand.

Regards


----------



## sils

BngToPerth said:


> To be on the safer side start the process of getting new PCC.
> 
> Informing to AHC wont help as it is the CO who decides whether you need a new one and recently one of the forum members has been asked to submit the new PCC.
> So for the speedy grant start your PCC processing, since there is time with you on hand.
> 
> Regards


Hey 
It's better to get new PCC .. I had the same case my PCC got expired I asked AHC many times whether they required New PCC but they always says it depends upon CO she can extend or may ask New one and I keep on waiting.. and now CO is asking for new PCC .. I went to passport office and applied on 18th June verification done on 20th and m still waiting for PCC 
1 year passed on 21st June and still waiting


----------



## Arvi_krish

sils said:


> Hey
> It's better to get new PCC .. I had the same case my PCC got expired I asked AHC many times whether they required New PCC but they always says it depends upon CO she can extend or may ask New one and I keep on waiting.. and now CO is asking for new PCC .. I went to passport office and applied on 18th June verification done on 20th and m still waiting for PCC
> 1 year passed on 21st June and still waiting


What verification do you need for PCC?


----------



## sils

Arvi_krish said:


> What verification do you need for PCC?


Same as in passport police verification


----------



## Arvi_krish

sils said:


> Same as in passport police verification


Have you applied for passport police verification now? Have you applied through passport seva kendra?


----------



## Scauz

Arvi_krish said:


> Have you applied for passport police verification now? Have you applied through passport seva kendra?


AHC accepts PCC issued by Passport Seva Kendra only. They do not accept PCC issued by state/territory Police.


----------



## sils

Scauz said:


> AHC accepts PCC issued by Passport Seva Kendra only. They do not accept PCC issued by state/territory Police.


Yeah PCC can b applied thru passport seva kender and if and police inquiry system is same and required in both PCC and passport


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi guys ..as far as I know police verification is only carried out where there is a change in residential address.


----------



## joel84

*suggest*

Hi,

My Partner has applied on 11th Sep 2014. She was in AUS on visitor visa for 3 months and now she has gone back to India. 
When she applied the processing time was 8-9 months, now it has gone to 12 months and I have heard some rumors it might increase up to 15 months in new financial years. 

Shall go for a new visitor visa or shall I wait as process might fasten up after July. Please suggest.

Thanks,


----------



## Scauz

joel84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Partner has applied on 11th Sep 2014. She was in AUS on visitor visa for 3 months and now she has gone back to India.
> When she applied the processing time was 8-9 months, now it has gone to 12 months and I have heard some rumors it might increase up to 15 months in new financial years.
> 
> Shall go for a new visitor visa or shall I wait as process might fasten up after July. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,


You should wait till at least 11th Sept 2015 (12 months from your date of lodgement) and then may be ask CO about the progress of your case and depending on what they suggest you can apply for tourist visa. 

Cheers,


----------



## vicprab11

joel84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Partner has applied on 11th Sep 2014. She was in AUS on visitor visa for 3 months and now she has gone back to India.
> When she applied the processing time was 8-9 months, now it has gone to 12 months and I have heard some rumors it might increase up to 15 months in new financial years.
> 
> Shall go for a new visitor visa or shall I wait as process might fasten up after July. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,


Oh nno 12 mnths time is already too long and now its going to be 15 months ...my case is already complicated ....if normal cases going to take 15 mnths then complicated cases going to be 2 years.... indian immigration is least competent and full of laziest people. ..I think they intentionally give hard time...


----------



## tincup_sam

vicprab11 said:


> Oh nno 12 mnths time is already too long and now its going to be 15 months ...my case is already complicated ....if normal cases going to take 15 mnths then complicated cases going to be 2 years.... indian immigration is least competent and full of laziest people. ..I think they intentionally give hard time...


hmmm... not sure wether it is true or not. But, I know for a fact that Stage1 to Stage2 has increased from 2 to 2.5 years for new grants.


----------



## Scauz

vicprab11 said:


> Oh nno 12 mnths time is already too long and now its going to be 15 months ...my case is already complicated ....if normal cases going to take 15 mnths then complicated cases going to be 2 years.... indian immigration is least competent and full of laziest people. ..I think they intentionally give hard time...


Yeah. Fees is going up and so is the turnaround time:boxing:. 

Various reasons for this , I guess! More and more people are applying for numerous visa categories


----------



## soniat

Its really disappointing on the part of indian embassy to take such a long time in processing partner visas. I remember one friend of mine got partner visa in 6 months applied in 2013 and in these 6 months she also travelled on visitor visa. This year the scenario is many people are waiting for almost 11-12 months without even opting for visitor visa. I wonder if the embassy is really considerate in granting partner visas.


----------



## Scauz

soniat said:


> Its really disappointing on the part of indian embassy to take such a long time in processing partner visas. I remember one friend of mine got partner visa in 6 months applied in 2013 and in these 6 months she also travelled on visitor visa. This year the scenario is many people are waiting for almost 11-12 months without even opting for visitor visa. I wonder if the embassy is really considerate in granting partner visas.


I think you mean Australian High Commission and not Indian Embassy as IE has no role to play here 

Yes, 2013 was different. I know a close friend who got her partner visa is 3.5 months in 2009! The rules now are much more stringent. 

All we can do is wait... :juggle:


----------



## hishampnchd

is it true that its going to take 15 months from new financial year for those who applied in 2014 also ??


----------



## Scauz

hishampnchd said:


> is it true that its going to take 15 months from new financial year for those who applied in 2014 also ??


I could not locate any concrete information regarding this - just speculation , i guess! If that were the case then some information should have been available on their webpage !

Family visa processing times


----------



## hishampnchd

Really hope that its just a speculation only


----------



## tincup_sam

Hmm... I know for sure from my case and others that processing time has gone up. I also know that officially the waiting between stage 1 and stage 2 has gone up from 2 to 2.5 years after DOL. 

But, I am not sure about the 15 months standard processing time . Will have to wait till June end to see if there is an update in the website.


----------



## namu8696

frustrating..........
dol: with all required document on 27 jun 2014 but no any update yet....


----------



## namu8696

if any plz,, dol on jun2014 applicant.......


----------



## hishampnchd

So as expected, no visa grants in June... Lets hope things will pick up in July and hopefully everyone desperately waiting ( including me ) gets their visa...

Will include everyone in ma prayers.. God bless you all


----------



## RajXetri

namu8696 said:


> frustrating..........
> dol: with all required document on 27 jun 2014 but no any update yet....


hey ,
Did you applied online or paper (any agent ?)?Got CO yet,I applied from KTM as well please update if you get any info ahead.My DOL :22 Aug got CO on May 12th and no updates afterward.

Regards,

Raj


----------



## RajXetri

hishampnchd said:


> So as expected, no visa grants in June... Lets hope things will pick up in July and hopefully everyone desperately waiting ( including me ) gets their visa...
> 
> Will include everyone in ma prayers.. God bless you all


Nice of you, thanks yeah heaps of applicants (including me) waiting desperately gets good news in july but as per previous year even in july end of the month got more grants so few weeks may be dry weeks but hope not so.


----------



## sils

namu8696 said:


> frustrating..........
> dol: with all required document on 27 jun 2014 but no any update yet....


Hey 
Don't worry June is a slow month we all are on same boat ... can understand the frustration level but nothing in our hand can't do anything but wait 
My DOL is 21st June 2014 
1st CO assigned on 3rd June but no communication from their side just got to know through operator 
2nd CO assigned on 16th June she interviewed my fiance on phone and then emailed further requirements such as relationship history, form80 and new PCC as earlier was expired in April .
I applied my PCC on 18th and will get the same on Monday further will submit the same to CO but CO has clearly told my fiance that June is financial closing so she will send the file for decision que in June.
So don't expect anything and wish processing is super fast in July and we all get visa grant ..


----------



## tincup_sam

sils said:


> Hey
> Don't worry June is a slow month we all are on same boat ... can understand the frustration level but nothing in our hand can't do anything but wait
> My DOL is 21st June 2014
> 1st CO assigned on 3rd June but no communication from their side just got to know through operator
> 2nd CO assigned on 16th June she interviewed my fiance on phone and then emailed further requirements such as relationship history, form80 and new PCC as earlier was expired in April .
> I applied my PCC on 18th and will get the same on Monday further will submit the same to CO but CO has clearly told my fiance that June is financial closing so she will send the file for decision que in June.
> So don't expect anything and wish processing is super fast in July and we all get visa grant ..


Hi SILS,

That is good news. Because once you received your CO it looks like your case has moved very quickly. That is fantastic news for people who are still waiting for COs to be assigned.


----------



## cyberkidpk

Hello

Some background:

While filling up the 309 visa, the applicant has listed her USUAL place of resident as PAKISTAN.

The applicant will be in Malaysia till October before heading to PAKISTAN (So that is a total of 4 months )

Question:

*Where does the applicant should give her biomedical sample?*
As I believe, you are requested to get your biomedical taken within 14 days after the lodgement.
Is it some HAP ID kind of unique number that you can provide in approved centers across the world ?
so Can she give her biometrics through VFS Malaysia instead of VFS Pakistan ?


I was hoping to file her case online from Malaysia and then move to Australia in October, find a job, get an apartment etc ( to conform with the USUAL RESIDENT CLAUSE)

Still looking at the timeline, would have approx 3-4 months till CO is appointed and I can always upload TAX number, Bank account statements, bills in Oct

I have loads of joint living and genuine relation proof just not the USUAL RESIDENT at this moment.
This might save me couple of thousands as well

thanks


----------



## preet8525

two more days for this dead month 
I hope and pray for all who waiting for visa 
good news will come soon for all including me 
dol 3 july 2014


----------



## praveen110

Applied for Visa for my wife Sabar on 03-Aug'14. No news yet of any progress.


----------



## tincup_sam

sils said:


> Hey
> Don't worry June is a slow month we all are on same boat ... can understand the frustration level but nothing in our hand can't do anything but wait
> My DOL is 21st June 2014
> 1st CO assigned on 3rd June but no communication from their side just got to know through operator
> 2nd CO assigned on 16th June she interviewed my fiance on phone and then emailed further requirements such as relationship history, form80 and new PCC as earlier was expired in April .
> I applied my PCC on 18th and will get the same on Monday further will submit the same to CO but CO has clearly told my fiance that June is financial closing so she will send the file for decision que in June.
> So don't expect anything and wish processing is super fast in July and we all get visa grant ..


Hey Sils, what are the initials of your first CO and your second CO?


----------



## sils

tincup_sam said:


> Hey Sils, what are the initials of your first CO and your second CO?


1st CO initials were HC and 2nd is a single name S**ti


----------



## tincup_sam

sils said:


> 1st CO initials were HC and 2nd is a single name S**ti


Hi Sils that is very good news . The initials of the CO is SS and she is senior there she usually decide the case in 1 or 2 weeks if all documents, including medical, PCC are there.


----------



## Scauz

cyberkidpk said:


> Hello
> 
> Some background:
> 
> While filling up the 309 visa, the applicant has listed her USUAL place of resident as PAKISTAN.
> 
> The applicant will be in Malaysia till October before heading to PAKISTAN (So that is a total of 4 months )
> 
> Question:
> 
> *Where does the applicant should give her biomedical sample?*
> As I believe, you are requested to get your biomedical taken within 14 days after the lodgement.
> Is it some HAP ID kind of unique number that you can provide in approved centers across the world ?
> so Can she give her biometrics through VFS Malaysia instead of VFS Pakistan ?
> 
> 
> I was hoping to file her case online from Malaysia and then move to Australia in October, find a job, get an apartment etc ( to conform with the USUAL RESIDENT CLAUSE)
> 
> Still looking at the timeline, would have approx 3-4 months till CO is appointed and I can always upload TAX number, Bank account statements, bills in Oct
> 
> I have loads of joint living and genuine relation proof just not the USUAL RESIDENT at this moment.
> This might save me couple of thousands as well
> 
> thanks



I guess you mean "Medical" and not "bio-medical"! You should be able to get the medicals done in Malaysia itself (check on immigration webpage for the list of medical practitioners approved by AHC in Malaysia). You can obtain HAP ID when you create online immi account (Medicals for Partner visa can be done even before applying for the visa but do check this with AHC Pakistan!). You will have to take a print of this HAP ID to the approved medical clinic along with some other personal documents like passport. 

Hope that helps. 
Best Wishes.


----------



## Pracena Varghese-Joseph

*Pracena Varghese-Joseph*



soniat said:


> That's really frustrating. The time taken is too long. I think most people would prefer to apply for tourist visa till the time partner visa is granted and I guess that must be affecting the processing time of the partner visa in some or the other way. I also heard that the processing time taken to grant partner visa also depends on the factor of status of your partner in Australia i.e if he is a permanent resident or a citizen. If your partner is a citizen then the processing time is shortened, that is what I heard. Does anyone has any clue about this? I dont know how much truth that holds because anyway the requirement to apply this visa is the permanent residency or citizenship of partner.


Hi sonia... I wish the above 2 situations were true then I should've received my visa by now. 
Details below:
DOL: 28 Aug 14
DOA: 3 Sep 14
MODE: Paper application through VFS, Mumbai 
Medical submission : 17 Sep 14
PCC: Feb 15

We've submitted all documents (viz. all forms-407, 407Sp, Form 888, birth certain, work info, citizenship, ID cards, education, bunch of photographs tagged with dates, people & events and every other thing you can dream of)

I haven't travelled to Aus yet so it doesn't hinder with Partner Visa Processing. 

My husband is an Australian citizen. 

Till date we've had no call/email. We started calling them in May at 2-3 week intervals till June came n we were told all processing would now only begin in July coz of year ending. No CO yet for me. It's disheartening to read abt many others from Oct14, Nov14 and now even Jan 15 getting CO/even visa grant while I'm still puzzled over what's happened/happening to mine. 

So I can happily say... The process defies all our logic n it purely depends on something we cannot deduce. Lol. One thing this has done for me is... Made me a tad-bit devout. Lol. 

All the best to those waiting.... God bless us all. For those who got it granted.... Blessings (with a pinch of envy  )


----------



## BngToPerth

Pracena Varghese-Joseph said:


> Hi sonia... I wish the above 2 situations were true then I should've received my visa by now.
> Details below:
> DOL: 28 Aug 14
> DOA: 3 Sep 14
> MODE: Paper application through VFS, Mumbai
> Medical submission : 17 Sep 14
> PCC: Feb 15
> 
> We've submitted all documents (viz. all forms-407, 407Sp, Form 888, birth certain, work info, citizenship, ID cards, education, bunch of photographs tagged with dates, people & events and every other thing you can dream of)
> 
> I haven't travelled to Aus yet so it doesn't hinder with Partner Visa Processing.
> 
> My husband is an Australian citizen.
> 
> Till date we've had no call/email. We started calling them in May at 2-3 week intervals till June came n we were told all processing would now only begin in July coz of year ending. No CO yet for me. It's disheartening to read abt many others from Oct14, Nov14 and now even Jan 15 getting CO/even visa grant while I'm still puzzled over what's happened/happening to mine.
> 
> So I can happily say... The process defies all our logic n it purely depends on something we cannot deduce. Lol. One thing this has done for me is... Made me a tad-bit devout. Lol.
> 
> All the best to those waiting.... God bless us all. For those who got it granted.... Blessings (with a pinch of envy  )


LOL I told in this forum get married to Australian and face the wrath of the AHC delaying your visa. 
Guess I should have known this before falling in love and marring a OZ ,
but i was with her for three years before we got engaged and then made two trips after we lodged the visa and got married. So your case is pretty hard on you as compared to mine,
all the best i can see your visa being granted this month cause you have a pretty straight forward case


----------



## soniat

Its the beginning of july and I hope those waiting for long will be granted visa this month  all the best folks. Would love to hear from all. Please do share your experiences


----------



## soniat

Its the beginning of july and I hope those waiting for long will hear the good news soon All the best folks. Its july be happy  Would love to hear from all. Please do share your experiences.


----------



## candicell

I got a CO on April 30th. The CO is MM and we still havn't heard anything?!! DOL august 14th 2014. It is so frustrating!!


----------



## preet8525

here it comes July and I will be completing my 12 month timeframe on this Friday 3 July . lets see what they got to say .best of luck all waiting applicants.


----------



## soniat

Yeah..the entire procedure is really frustrating. But we cant do anything except waiting for 11-12 months which is their standard processing time. All the best.


----------



## maklaw

hey everyone hope this month bring something joyful for us and everyone else who is waiting .we are waiting from last 14th month 15th started from this July...


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hey maklaw ...did you apply online or paper based ...why they are so long to get it finalize , do you have any case complications ...


----------



## maklaw

Yes we have child also included in my wife visa application.We applied paper based and no agent involve..


----------



## preet8525

1 day gone . anyone any news ?


----------



## Pracena Varghese-Joseph

Case officers -> :juggle: 

This is what is happening with our applications I guess. Lol

Us-> :fingerscrossed::confused2::noidea::boxing:


----------



## BngToPerth

preet8525 said:


> 1 day gone . anyone any news ?


From other forum some May applicant has been told that he/she will get the grant in few days by CO.

My friend who had lodged his application during early june was told to wait till next week.

Looks like grants are on the way, But AHC is known for the strange grants so you never know few applicants here from Jan 2015 have been contacted by CO whereas others are still waiting for CO grant.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## preet8525

I know ahc strange. no one knows who will next to get visa. Hope we all get speedy grants:fingerscrossed:
its been painful waiting one year hope end soon :juggle:


----------



## selvam123

*Partner Visa*

Thanks everyone for keeping this forum active. I have been following this forum quietly, thought its time post our good news..

DOL - 14th July 2014 (PAPER)
PCC - 10th Sept 2014
Date Case officer contacted : 4th May 2015
Visa Granted: 1st July 2015

My wife's partner visa was granted yesterday. Case officer contacted us in May since my wife was still living with me in Australia. My wife couldnt go back to India immediately since she was less than 12 weeks pregnant at the time and went only back on 6th June. Case officer promised us that he will approve on 1st of July. I sent a reminder email this morning and our application seem to have handed over another case officer, he called me to confirm if she can travel back to australia within 30 days and soon after he sent that golden email


----------



## RajXetri

Hello everyone,

Congratulation selvam123 for the grant and who was your CO? 
guys, does anyone know whats the format of email ID of CO ? if anyone got an email address for CO with initial TV ( a lady) please help 
(message me), i didnot hear from AHC since i was asked PCC on may by an assistant and got info got CO on 12th may.Co hasnot contacted yet, worried a bit and would like to send and email requesting an update.

regards,

rajesh


----------



## preet8525

congratulation on getting visa . this shows ahc woken up already and its good news. thanks for sharing information with us. 

anyway all who waiting for visa update from my side I called ahc today operator spoke to co and co said she is assessing my additional documents and will get back to me next week.hope her words are true :fingerscrossed: :juggle: 
good luck everyone


----------



## preet8525

RajXetri said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Congratulation selvam123 for the grant and who was your CO?
> guys, does anyone know whats the format of email ID of CO ? if anyone got an email address for CO with initial TV ( a lady) please help
> (message me), i didnot hear from AHC since i was asked PCC on may by an assistant and got info got CO on 12th may.Co hasnot contacted yet, worried a bit and would like to send and email requesting an update.
> 
> regards,
> 
> rajesh


co email format is [email protected]
hope it helps


----------



## selvam123

RajXetri said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Congratulation selvam123 for the grant and who was your CO?
> guys, does anyone know whats the format of email ID of CO ? if anyone got an email address for CO with initial TV ( a lady) please help
> (message me), i didnot hear from AHC since i was asked PCC on may by an assistant and got info got CO on 12th may.Co hasnot contacted yet, worried a bit and would like to send and email requesting an update.
> 
> regards,
> 
> rajesh


My CO initial is JR


----------



## BngToPerth

Heya folks,

Pretty good and surprising news for me 
Got my grant mail just now, Yay. 
DOL - 17-July-2014 (PMV)
Conversion Of PMV to Spouse visa (Inform to AHC)- 29 - Jan - 2015
CO Assignment - God Knows
Date Of Grant - 02 - Jul - 2015
CO - MM ( She is really good and spoke to me in very professional way )
Things are indeed picking up and expect your grant soon now, for those who are waiting for long your visa is on its way


----------



## Scauz

BngToPerth said:


> Heya folks,
> 
> Pretty good and surprising news for me
> Got my grant mail just now, Yay.
> DOL - 17-July-2014 (PMV)
> Conversion Of PMV to Spouse visa (Inform to AHC)- 29 - Jan - 2015
> CO Assignment - God Knows
> Date Of Grant - 02 - Jul - 2015
> CO - MM ( She is really good and spoke to me in very professional way )
> Things are indeed picking up and expect your grant soon now, for those who are waiting for long your visa is on its way


Congrats , mate


----------



## Phoenix1986

Congratulations to both bng to perth and selvam123 ...have a great life ahead


----------



## preet8525

BngToPerth said:


> Heya folks,
> 
> Pretty good and surprising news for me
> Got my grant mail just now, Yay.
> DOL - 17-July-2014 (PMV)
> Conversion Of PMV to Spouse visa (Inform to AHC)- 29 - Jan - 2015
> CO Assignment - God Knows
> Date Of Grant - 02 - Jul - 2015
> CO - MM ( She is really good and spoke to me in very professional way )
> Things are indeed picking up and expect your grant soon now, for those who are waiting for long your visa is on its way


Congratulations on getting ur visa


----------



## RajXetri

BngToPerth said:


> Heya folks,
> 
> Pretty good and surprising news for me
> Got my grant mail just now, Yay.
> DOL - 17-July-2014 (PMV)
> Conversion Of PMV to Spouse visa (Inform to AHC)- 29 - Jan - 2015
> CO Assignment - God Knows
> Date Of Grant - 02 - Jul - 2015
> CO - MM ( She is really good and spoke to me in very professional way )
> Things are indeed picking up and expect your grant soon now, for those who are waiting for long your visa is on its way


wow, contragats and thanks for sharing good news, its pretty good start for july as far as seen in july 2 grants in 2 days.. hope we all waiting souls will have good news as well very soon.

Regards,

Raj


----------



## maklaw

Wow good news 2 visa issued,congrats to both bngtoperth and selvam123.


----------



## khatrionline21

Hi, BngToPerth,
Congratulations and can you please tell me 
What is the full name of your CO ??


----------



## vicprab11

BngToPerth said:


> Heya folks,
> 
> Pretty good and surprising news for me
> Got my grant mail just now, Yay.
> DOL - 17-July-2014 (PMV)
> Conversion Of PMV to Spouse visa (Inform to AHC)- 29 - Jan - 2015
> CO Assignment - God Knows
> Date Of Grant - 02 - Jul - 2015
> CO - MM ( She is really good and spoke to me in very professional way )
> Things are indeed picking up and expect your grant soon now, for those who are waiting for long your visa is on its way


Congratulations mate. Thats ay great news.hope everyone gets visa soon we all are waiting from long time. Have a wonferful life ahead....


----------



## Scauz

khatrionline21 said:


> Hi, BngToPerth,
> Congratulations and can you please tell me
> What is the full name of your CO ??


I don't think, full names are allowed on the forum!


----------



## netgnus

hi guys

My co is asking for( Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance National
Police Check) is it the normal police check or Australian police check ??


----------



## girlaussie

What's the difference between normal or Australian police check? It's the national police check certificate which you will get from AFP.

Girl Aussie



netgnus said:


> hi guys
> 
> My co is asking for( Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance National
> Police Check) is it the normal police check or Australian police check ??


----------



## Scauz

netgnus said:


> hi guys
> 
> My co is asking for( Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance National
> Police Check) is it the normal police check or Australian police check ??


Get it from your state police department that should suffice the need! AFP is for ACT residents only AFAIK (contact AFP to confirm - http://www.afp.gov.au/contact). 

Link for you: National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police

Hope that helps.


----------



## maklaw

Two type of police clearance available in Australia one you can apply in local police station,which is cover only your state of residence.this is not what Immigration wanted they wanted AFP.

second one which is Immigration asked for in most cases where any minor child involve in application.That is called National Police Clearance Certificate aka AUSTRALIAN FEDERAL POLICE CERTIFICATE you can apply online over AFP website or print out the form and hand filled all the details and send them by post along with payment by cheque or money order..make sure you also provide them 100 points of identity papers i.e passport copy or citizenship certificate cope driving license ext.

I did submit recently as Our case officer asked for..Certificate will be issue in 15 days according to AFP website but i got it in 3 days.

Hope this help


----------



## maklaw

State covers only state and national police certificate covers entire Australia.


----------



## Scauz

maklaw said:


> Two type of police clearance available in Australia one you can apply in local police station,which is cover only your state of residence.this is not what Immigration wanted they wanted AFP.
> 
> second one which is Immigration asked for in most cases where any minor child involve in application.That is called National Police Clearance Certificate aka AUSTRALIAN FEDERAL POLICE CERTIFICATE you can apply online over AFP website or print out the form and hand filled all the details and send them by post along with payment by cheque or money order..make sure you also provide them 100 points of identity papers i.e passport copy or citizenship certificate cope driving license ext.
> 
> I did submit recently as Our case officer asked for..Certificate will be issue in 15 days according to AFP website but i got it in 3 days.
> 
> Hope this help


Well , you have first-hand experience so that must be correct  

Cheers,


----------



## arvindk

FINALLY

Folks. Got some good news to share. 
Got the spouse visa grant Email. 

DOL. 09.07.2014 online.
Came to Australia on a tourist visa for 9months.
CO. TV
CO allocated on 03/06/2015.
Straight forward case without complications.

After putting so much pressure with an operator, had to escalate to get a CO allocated. CO called just once asking for copy of my husband's passport copy. Since then no response to any mails or calls.
Again demanded an operator to talk to CO and we we're promised a callback by July 2nd.
All ended well with the mail on July 1(day before)and leaving to Melbourne today. YAY. Got the tickets already. 

I would like to thank everyone in this forum who have helped so much and also wishing everyone to have their visa sorted out soon


----------



## vicprab11

arvindk said:


> FINALLY
> 
> Folks. Got some good news to share.
> Got the spouse visa grant Email.
> 
> DOL. 09.07.2014 online.
> Came to Australia on a tourist visa for 9months.
> CO. TV
> CO allocated on 03/06/2015.
> Straight forward case without complications.
> 
> After putting so much pressure with an operator, had to escalate to get a CO allocated. CO called just once asking for copy of my husband's passport copy. Since then no response to any mails or calls.
> Again demanded an operator to talk to CO and we we're promised a callback by July 2nd.
> All ended well with the mail on July 1(day before)and leaving to Melbourne today. YAY. Got the tickets already.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum who have helped so much and also wishing everyone to have their visa sorted out soon


Congratulations mate have a wonderful life ahead .....thanks for sharing


----------



## preet8525

arvindk said:


> FINALLY
> 
> Folks. Got some good news to share.
> Got the spouse visa grant Email.
> 
> DOL. 09.07.2014 online.
> Came to Australia on a tourist visa for 9months.
> CO. TV
> CO allocated on 03/06/2015.
> Straight forward case without complications.
> 
> After putting so much pressure with an operator, had to escalate to get a CO allocated. CO called just once asking for copy of my husband's passport copy. Since then no response to any mails or calls.
> Again demanded an operator to talk to CO and we we're promised a callback by July 2nd.
> All ended well with the mail on July 1(day before)and leaving to Melbourne today. YAY. Got the tickets already.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum who have helped so much and also wishing everyone to have their visa sorted out soon


Congratulations arvindk 
this is so good that ahc speeding up


----------



## maklaw

Congrats Arvind enjoy your life in Oz


----------



## sils

maklaw said:


> Congrats Arvind enjoy your life in Oz


Congratulations guys... and good luck to others who r waiting..


----------



## netgnus

hey guys 

i have applied afp check on 3 rd july and posted address is in melbourne .any guesses how long will it take ? thats the only thing i need for my application 

thanks in advance


----------



## Scauz

netgnus said:


> hey guys
> 
> i have applied afp check on 3 rd july and posted address is in melbourne .any guesses how long will it take ? thats the only thing i need for my application
> 
> thanks in advance


In theory 15 days but you should get it sometime next week.


----------



## vicprab11

netgnus said:


> hey guys
> 
> i have applied afp check on 3 rd july and posted address is in melbourne .any guesses how long will it take ? thats the only thing i need for my application
> 
> thanks in advance


Hi netgnus ..sorry mate its a weired question I am asking is youryour case is complicated??? I remember few members on this forum with complications ....if yes did they interview yet or not? Please reply...thanks


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi netgnus ...I have got my Australian federal police checks in 3 working days ...I have applied online last week and the next working got an email stating that its been dispatched ...I have attached my indian passport copy and Australian driving licenses ....
hope this helps you ...
regards 
PHOENIX


----------



## netgnus

hello vicprab11

no mate Co didn't ask for interview he only ask for some police check and new certified copy of my passport and my spouse . so i don't think he will ask for interview as i have my lawyer involved too 

hope it helps 
netgnus


----------



## netgnus

thanks phoenix 

may be i get in three days too thats the only document left now 

netgnus


----------



## vicprab11

netgnus said:


> hello vicprab11
> 
> no mate Co didn't ask for interview he only ask for some police check and new certified copy of my passport and my spouse . so i don't think he will ask for interview as i have my lawyer involved too
> 
> hope it helps
> netgnus


Any complications? ??


----------



## RajXetri

maklaw said:


> State covers only state and national police certificate covers entire Australia.


hey mate who is your CO? its really frustrating to see not getting any communication since CO assigned on may 12, some people got visa grant with same CO with later CO assignment date than me though their DOL was a month earlier than me.My Co is TV anyone out there with same CO ?Whats CO assign date please update ..seems my CO got heaps of application assigned.... AHC i would say A HEADACHE Commission is so strange never been able to predict how they process and when our turn will come.. hope next weeks bring much more visa grants...

thanks,


----------



## arvindk

RajXetri said:


> hey mate who is your CO? its really frustrating to see not getting any communication since CO assigned on may 12, some people got visa grant with same CO with later CO assignment date than me though their DOL was a month earlier than me.My Co is TV anyone out there with same CO ?Whats CO assign date please update ..seems my CO got heaps of application assigned.... AHC i would say A HEADACHE Commission is so strange never been able to predict how they process and when our turn will come.. hope next weeks bring much more visa grants...
> 
> thanks,


Hi

I got the same CO with TV initials. Got my CO allocated on 05 June and she asked us for additional documents on 16 June and got our visa granted on July 02nd. She was very good but only problem was she didn't communicate.

Don't worry you will get your decision soon.

Arvindk


----------



## RajXetri

thanks mate, but i had CO on may 12th and yet no dcsn s bit worried, she forgot my case, have written email at least if she checks then would remind even if no reply..thanks mate for the reply soothe me knowing she is nice


----------



## Scauz

Sent an email to CO but got an automatic reply ..."currently out of office"! :confused2:


----------



## RajXetri

Scauz said:


> Sent an email to CO but got an automatic reply ..."currently out of office"! :confused2:


realy, may be in leave or went earlier who was ur CO ?


----------



## Scauz

RajXetri said:


> realy, may be in leave or went earlier who was ur CO ?


Initial "DD", a female. Assigned on 13th May but no contact from her side so thought may be I should send an email... but she is not in the office


----------



## RajXetri

Scauz said:


> Initial "DD", a female. Assigned on 13th May but no contact from her side so thought may be I should send an email... but she is not in the office


same here to ,though different CO got CO on 12th May but no any updates....thinking to call AHC tomorrow but i know I will hear 12 months standard time Answer..


----------



## Scauz

RajXetri said:


> same here to ,though different CO got CO on 12th May but no any updates....thinking to call AHC tomorrow but i know I will hear 12 months standard time Answer..


When did you apply , mate? Online or paper? 

Also, I would suggest it's best to email the CO.


----------



## preet8525

I was promised by co for call back this week .lets wait and see what happen 
already passed 12 months timeframe 
dol 3 july 2014
regards 
preet


----------



## RajXetri

Scauz said:


> When did you apply , mate? Online or paper?
> 
> Also, I would suggest it's best to email the CO.


hey i applied on 22 Aug 2014....its paper application ..i did emailed her last Thursday and i applied through agent so he also emailed..but according to from members with same CO,she doesn't communicate much ,so in doubt what to do.Even calling AHC they wont let me talk CO as i am still within timeframe. Its just painful to wait wait and wait and its already been ages since co assigned.


----------



## Scauz

RajXetri said:


> hey i applied on 22 Aug 2014....its paper application ..i did emailed her last Thursday and i applied through agent so he also emailed..but according to from members with same CO,she doesn't communicate much ,so in doubt what to do.Even calling AHC they wont let me talk CO as i am still within timeframe. Its just painful to wait wait and wait and its already been ages since co assigned.


Understand ur pain, mate. Just hang in there... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pracena Varghese-Joseph

Now I wonder which is worse.....awaiting CO to be assigned or awaiting CO to communicate once he/she is assigned lol. Regardless.... This whole process is painstakingly insane.


----------



## khatrionline21

Hi everyone... 

DOL- 10 july,14.
online Application 
CO appointed 16 june.

I got mail today from CO stating that since i had applied Offshore Spouse visa, but I am in AUSTRALIA nowdays on Tourist Visa, so first I need to leave Australia for atleast 4-5 working days. And then only they will be finalizing the decision. 

So can anyone please let me know how long they take to finalize when I am back in India ?
Thanks and cheers!!


----------



## RajXetri

Pracena Varghese-Joseph said:


> Now I wonder which is worse.....awaiting CO to be assigned or awaiting CO to communicate once he/she is assigned lol. Regardless.... This whole process is painstakingly insane.


lol, i think last one, i am gonna feel if i get responded then i am sure is pretty much gonna feel like a call from god haha


----------



## RajXetri

khatrionline21 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> DOL- 10 july,14.
> online Application
> CO appointed 16 june.
> 
> I got mail today from CO stating that since i had applied Offshore Spouse visa, but I am in AUSTRALIA nowdays on Tourist Visa, so first I need to leave Australia for atleast 4-5 working days. And then only they will be finalizing the decision.
> 
> So can anyone please let me know how long they take to finalize when I am back in India ?
> Thanks and cheers!!


Though not aware of such application , according to other members i have seen pretty much the same week once you notify them.. i think dcsn already made just grant has to be done once u r back. so your grant is right next to u ..ur CO initials ?good luck mate


----------



## khatrionline21

RajXetri said:


> Though not aware of such application , according to other members i have seen pretty much the same week once you notify them.. i think dcsn already made just grant has to be done once u r back. so your grant is right next to u ..ur CO initials ?good luck mate


Thanks mate..! 
My CO initials is MM. But the letter says I had to stay outside Australia atleast 4-5 working days....!! 
And I had to tell my CO the complete details of my departing details from Australia; departing & arrival dates.
hopefully everything is getting in right shape after waiting for almost one complete long year..!!


----------



## sils

preet8525 said:


> I was promised by co for call back this week .lets wait and see what happen
> already passed 12 months timeframe
> dol 3 july 2014
> regards
> preet


Good news guys... 
Got my visa grant today... CO called my fiance and then got the mail.. I am
So happy ... 
Good luck to all...
DoL21 June 2014
CO grant 6th June 2015
Additional doc required 18th June 
Additional doc submitted 29th June
Visa Grant 6th July


----------



## RajXetri

sils said:


> Good news guys...
> Got my visa grant today... CO called my fiance and then got the mail.. I am
> So happy ...
> Good luck to all...
> DoL21 June 2014
> CO grant 6th June 2015
> Additional doc required 18th June
> Additional doc submitted 29th June
> Visa Grant 6th July


thats good news, congo.. though been waiting long seeing happiness in long waiting people is pleasure and adds glimpse of hope that one day we will get too (dont know when haha)


----------



## preet8525

congratulations sils .so happy for you


----------



## vicprab11

sils said:


> preet8525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was promised by co for call back this week .lets wait and see what happen
> already passed 12 months timeframe
> dol 3 july 2014
> regards
> preet
> 
> 
> 
> Good news guys...
> Got my visa grant today... CO called my fiance and then got the mail.. I am
> So happy ...
> Good luck to all...
> DoL21 June 2014
> CO grant 6th June 2015
> Additional doc required 18th June
> Additional doc submitted 29th June
> Visa Grant 6th July
Click to expand...

Congratulations mate.... have a great life


----------



## preet8525

hi guys pls help me as I applied passport for my dad and he needs annexure d as proof of marriage and I need to get my mum thumb impression coz she cant sign this document .I am confused that which thumb impression for female should be right or left 
regards 
preet


----------



## sils

preet8525 said:


> hi guys pls help me as I applied passport for my dad and he needs annexure d as proof of marriage and I need to get my mum thumb impression coz she cant sign this document .I am confused that which thumb impression for female should be right or left
> regards
> preet


For female it's always right


----------



## preet8525

sils said:


> For female it's always right


thanks sils


----------



## preet8525

waiting , waiting don't know how long more it will be 
dol 3 july 2014 
co initials NK
hope this week brings happiness for lot of us who waiting patiently 
regards 
preet


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi Preet, its been over 11 months since I have lodge my file but till now no any correspondence from case officer ...My pcc was expired last week both indian and Australian one ...but managed to get new one just because they won't be any delays later on ....soo worried and confused ..
pls keep updating us ...

DOL 1ST AUGUST online
CO initials - MM

kind regards,
PHOENIX


----------



## preet8525

hi PHOENIX 
I know its hard to wait long like one year . hope u get ur visa soon


----------



## khatrionline21

Hi Phoenix1986, 
My CO is also MM.
shes the best person amongst all COs. 
Dont worry, just try to talk to her thru operator and explain your situation to her. 
She will listen you very gently and do things accordingly. 
have patience....
Best of Luck.


----------



## Phoenix1986

Thanks khatrionline for your kind words ...I wish u all the best )


----------



## preet8525

no good news ?


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hey Preet how did you go with AFP checks did you already forwarded to AHC or still waiting to get one ....As I know that was the only outstanding document you was waiting for ...hope u get visa this week 
Kind regards,
Phoenix


----------



## preet8525

Phoenix1986 said:


> Hey Preet how did you go with AFP checks did you already forwarded to AHC or still waiting to get one ....As I know that was the only outstanding document you was waiting for ...hope u get visa this week
> Kind regards,
> Phoenix


hi Phoenix yes I managed to get my 2nd afp before expired the first one and I already uploaded on immi account but co didn't ask me anything about it. I just did it so if they ask it wont delay anymore 
how did u go with ahc? did u call them?
hope u get ur visa soon 
kind regards
preet


----------



## rohitk

For Any june/july applicants with CO MM

She has some technical issues with her system. She can't grant visa unless the issue get resolved.


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi Preet I rang immigration yesterday but it didn't helped much ...she ask to until its 12 months ... so depressed


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi rohit thanks for information ...she (MM) is looking after my case too ..one person on other forum got visa today with the same case officer ...when did u heard about her system breakdown ...
thanks heaps 
Phoenix


----------



## rohitk

Phoenix1986 said:


> Hi rohit thanks for information ...she (MM) is looking after my case too ..one person on other forum got visa today with the same case officer ...when did u heard about her system breakdown ...
> thanks heaps
> Phoenix



Today around 4PM. She said she had issue since Monday. She is hoping to grt things resolved soon. She said she will update me by end of this week


----------



## preet8525

Phoenix1986 said:


> Hi Preet I rang immigration yesterday but it didn't helped much ...she ask to until its 12 months ... so depressed


I can understand ur frustration Phoenix. I hope all we waiting for such a long time, will get good news really soon.


----------



## HMalhotra

Hi Guys, 

I am a permanent resident of australia, recently got married to my girlfriend in India. I have filed the online application (Spouce 309/100 visa) for her, paid the fee and am in the process of uploading documents. I have the following queries in regards to the application:

1) How many documents can be uploaded? The website says its 60 per applicant. Though she is the only applicant as I am the sponsor, but on the upload page, my name also comes under the applicant. Does that mean we can upload a total of 120 documents?

2) Where do I upload Form 47SP? I could find a link for 40SP under the document list asked from the sponsor. But I couldn't find any link for the 47SP. Did anyone else also faced the same issue?

3) Medicals: When I went for my medicals back in 2013, I got a letter uploaded by the department saying the medicals have been done. But now it seems they dont provide anything. But on the application page, I can still see they are asking for respective medical documents. How do I go about that?

I will be grateful, if anyone can help me, as I am stuck with these issues.

Best regards,
HMalhotra


----------



## Scauz

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a permanent resident of australia, recently got married to my girlfriend in India. I have filed the online application (Spouce 309/100 visa) for her, paid the fee and am in the process of uploading documents. I have the following queries in regards to the application:
> 
> 1) How many documents can be uploaded? The website says its 60 per applicant. Though she is the only applicant as I am the sponsor, but on the upload page, my name also comes under the applicant. Does that mean we can upload a total of 120 documents?
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Where do I upload Form 47SP? I could find a link for 40SP under the document list asked from the sponsor. But I couldn't find any link for the 47SP. Did anyone else also faced the same issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Medicals: When I went for my medicals back in 2013, I got a letter uploaded by the department saying the medicals have been done. But now it seems they dont provide anything. But on the application page, I can still see they are asking for respective medical documents. How do I go about that?
> 
> 
> I will be grateful, if anyone can help me, as I am stuck with these issues.
> 
> Best regards,
> HMalhotra



1. No, from what I know, 60 is the maximum combined limit.

2. You don't have to upload 40 or 47 SP as your online application is a substitute to these forms.

3. Only the applicant has to undergo the medical exam. Validity is 1 year. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## HMalhotra

Scauz said:


> 1. No, from what I know, 60 is the maximum combined limit.
> 
> 2. You don't have to upload 40 or 47 SP as your online application is a substitute to these forms.
> 
> 3. Only the applicant has to undergo the medical exam. Validity is 1 year.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Hi Scauz,

Thanks for the info on max no. of documents that can be uploaded and on the forms. 

About the medicals, I know only my wife has to undergo the tests and not me.

My question was that earlier the department used to issue u a letter confirming that the medical tests were taken by the applicant. But now they seems to not. 

In the application, they still ask for the resp. docs. How do I go bout that? Do I make sense here?

Best regards,
HMalhotra


----------



## Scauz

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Scauz,
> 
> Thanks for the info on max no. of documents that can be uploaded and on the forms.
> 
> About the medicals, I know only my wife has to undergo the tests and not me.
> 
> My question was that earlier the department used to issue u a letter confirming that the medical tests were taken by the applicant. But now they seems to not.
> 
> In the application, they still ask for the resp. docs. How do I go bout that? Do I make sense here?
> 
> Best regards,
> HMalhotra


Not sure if I am receiving your question properly or not but let me try to answer. 

The medicals can be done before or a short while after applying for spouse visa. The procedure is , you obtain/generate a HAP ID online under your application. You then take this HAP ID along with other docs (like passport) to authorized Medical practitioner (clinic). Once the applicant is accessed by the clinic , your medical results get forwarded to the AHC. 

I am not aware about the "AHC issuing a letter confirming that the medical tests were taken by the applicant", not sure if this is applicable to partner visa. 


Cheers, 
SC


----------



## HMalhotra

Scauz said:


> Not sure if I am receiving your question properly or not but let me try to answer.
> 
> The medicals can be done before or a short while after applying for spouse visa. The procedure is , you obtain/generate a HAP ID online under your application. You then take this HAP ID along with other docs (like passport) to authorized Medical practitioner (clinic). Once the applicant is accessed by the clinic , your medical results get forwarded to the AHC.
> 
> I am not aware about the "AHC issuing a letter confirming that the medical tests were taken by the applicant", not sure if this is applicable to partner visa.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> SC



Hey SC,

My question is still left unanswered. Let me ask it this way.. Do we upload any medical documents along with other doc with the application?

Best regards,
HMalhotra


----------



## Scauz

HMalhotra said:


> Hey SC,
> 
> My question is still left unanswered. Let me ask it this way.. Do we upload any medical documents along with other doc with the application?
> 
> Best regards,
> HMalhotra


Only the e-medical HAP ID pdf.


----------



## HMalhotra

Scauz said:


> Only the e-medical HAP ID pdf.


Thanks bro.. That's what I was after.


----------



## Scauz

HMalhotra said:


> Thanks bro.. That's what I was after.


No worries, mate. 

Cheers,


----------



## aruna1

*Granted Spouse Visa*

Finally got my Visa on 9/07/2015
DOL 26/06/2015
CO allocated 5 June (T.V)
27 june asked more document with joint finances
29 documents submitted
no phone interview
she was very nice and reply to all my emails..but she was very busy as she had lots of cases...i think
my bad ticket prices are really high now


----------



## louie19810

aruna1 said:


> Finally got my Visa on 9/07/2015
> DOL 26/06/2015
> CO allocated 5 June (T.V)
> 27 june asked more document with joint finances
> 29 documents submitted
> no phone interview
> she was very nice and reply to all my emails..but she was very busy as she had lots of cases...i think
> my bad ticket prices are really high now


Hi Aruna

Congrats...A question..why did the case officer ask for " Joint Finances"? Did you and your spouse were living together at some point in time?


----------



## RajXetri

aruna1 said:


> Finally got my Visa on 9/07/2015
> DOL 26/06/2015
> CO allocated 5 June (T.V)
> 27 june asked more document with joint finances
> 29 documents submitted
> no phone interview
> she was very nice and reply to all my emails..but she was very busy as she had lots of cases...i think
> my bad ticket prices are really high now


congrats aruna1,

I have the same CO ,i got co on 12 may and havent heard anyhthing then, i even emailed and my agent to her a weeks ago but got no reply ..though i got case officer on may my dol is aug 2014..dont know why i havent got my case finalised yet..worried... may be she is finalising case by DOL that reaching the timeframe..wish u all the best a head..

regards,

raj


----------



## preet8525

aruna1 said:


> Finally got my Visa on 9/07/2015
> DOL 26/06/2015
> CO allocated 5 June (T.V)
> 27 june asked more document with joint finances
> 29 documents submitted
> no phone interview
> she was very nice and reply to all my emails..but she was very busy as she had lots of cases...i think
> my bad ticket prices are really high now


congratulations aruna1,


----------



## aruna1

louie19810 said:


> Hi Aruna
> 
> Congrats...A question..why did the case officer ask for " Joint Finances"? Did you and your spouse were living together at some point in time?


yea, my husband was living with me from marriage till june 2015, he just left to australia to sort things out before we land.


----------



## aruna1

*HI*

Thanks for all your wishes. I think finally they are granting visa on DOL, if you see the pattern, yea.
T.V is nice but also has lots of cases.
I should really thanks Becky for all the information at the right time


----------



## preet8525

called ahc on Friday and operator looked into my file and said co already put note on my file that she will contact me next week for sure.
hope for the best for me and all who waiting 
kind regards
preet


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi Preet wish you all the best for next week 
kind regards,
Phoenix


----------



## preet8525

thanks phoenix, wish u get it asap as well.
new week new hope
kind regards
preet


----------



## Harjotss

Hi every1 I'm having horrible time of my life dol 14 May so stresss .... Ask for additional docs no reply since then plZ help


----------



## maklaw

Hey you and me in same boat i got in april 2014 and you applied in MAY...so only few days difference.My CO ask for additional documents and we submitted in mid JUNE and then we found out that our CO changed...lol so stress here too.

Harjotss any complication in your case??


----------



## khatrionline21

*Hi Everyone..

Finally after ONE COMPLETE YEAR i got the spouse visa... 

DOL- 10 July,2014 (ONLINE)
CO appointed: around 20 june,15.
Visa Granted - 13 july,15
Case Officer Initials- MM : she is decent enough to talk in very helpful way and responds earliest by mails and calls all by herself !! 

Thanks to Becky and all others who keeps on helping everyone out here.
Best Wishes to all other friends waiting for their Visas...  cheers!*[/B]


----------



## Phoenix1986

Ooohhhh woooow congratulations khatrionline ...really happy for you.
Thanks for all your support and encouragement .I have the same CO (MM) too ,just can't wait to get my visa ....
By the way can you pls share with me her full Email ID as till now I didn't get any correspondence from her....Thanks in advance 
DOL - 1st august online 
CO - MM, pcc and medicals up to date ...
kind regards ,
PHOENIX.


----------



## preet8525

khatrionline21 said:


> *Hi Everyone..
> 
> Finally after ONE COMPLETE YEAR i got the spouse visa...
> 
> DOL- 10 July,2014 (ONLINE)
> CO appointed: around 20 june,15.
> Visa Granted - 13 july,15
> Case Officer Initials- MM : she is decent enough to talk in very helpful way and responds earliest by mails and calls all by herself !!
> 
> Thanks to Becky and all others who keeps on helping everyone out here.
> Best Wishes to all other friends waiting for their Visas...  cheers!*[/B]


congratulations khatrionline........
still waiting for mine 
dol 3 july


----------



## Harjotss

Hi Preet could plZ tell like my first co asked me additional docs which we submitted after that he is gone on holidays ... Then when I call last week operater gave me another co ... So is this new co will start assessing my file from start or where the first co left plZ reply .... Also first co never got back to he had good 3 weeks before he went on leave ... But now new co is assessing the file that what operater told me ??ta


----------



## Kundu13

Hi Guys ,

I want to know how much time it takes to get visa 100 after visa 309, i know on the booklet and website it says it takes 2 years from the day we lodged the application, but i want to know how much it really takes, any one going through this please reply 

Thanks.


----------



## hishampnchd

Hearty congrats for all those who got their visa granted....

And for those who are eagerly waiting( including me) hang in there, your visa would be granted soon..


----------



## Becky26

Kundu13 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I want to know how much time it takes to get visa 100 after visa 309, i know on the booklet and website it says it takes 2 years from the day we lodged the application, but i want to know how much it really takes, any one going through this please reply
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Kundu,

You'll be eligible for the subclass 100 partner permanent visa 2 years from the date of application of the initial application. 
From the day you apply, processing time frame for the second stage is between 6-8 months from the date of eligibility. Please read the below attached document that can be found on the DIBP's website.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Harjotss

Hi Preet could plZ tell like my first co asked me additional docs which we submitted after that he is gone on holidays ... Then when I call last week operater gave me another co ... So is this new co will start assessing my file from start or where the first co left plZ reply .... Also first co never got back to he had good 3 weeks before he went on leave ... But now new co is assessing the file that what operater told me ??ta
Hi becky can u give me some idea about it plZ


----------



## Becky26

Harjotss said:


> Hi Preet could plZ tell like my first co asked me additional docs which we submitted after that he is gone on holidays ... Then when I call last week operater gave me another co ... So is this new co will start assessing my file from start or where the first co left plZ reply .... Also first co never got back to he had good 3 weeks before he went on leave ... But now new co is assessing the file that what operater told me ??ta
> Hi becky can u give me some idea about it plZ


Hey Harjotss,

Seems like either your case officer doesn't work at the AHC anymore or is on a long leave maternity leave possibly if its a "she" and her cases are being handed over to other case officers who are on duty.

When was the new case officer assigned to your application and do you know who it is? Any correspondence from him/her? If you have a case officer that is progress in the right direction. If any further documents are required he/she will contact you. If not, you'll just get the grant letter.

Keep your phone with you at all times and keep an eye on your inbox.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Harjotss

Hi becky thanks for reply much appreciated... He was assigned on 8 June his name was RG ... But earlier co HC was on 26 April he asked docs on 2 June like evidence of contact n evidence of finance we submitted on 16 June he send mail to my lawyer saying we have start considering UR app for visa but need additional docs in 28 days n then on 6 June he went on leave when I call ahc on 8 June they said hc is gone on leave n we allocating u new co RG no response from new co ... Can u plz tell if new co will start assessing file from start or where hc left???


----------



## Harjotss

Sorry becky 6 July he went on leave n I call ahc on 8 July when they allocated me new co Rg ... Another thing why I have to follow up everything they should have allocated me new co when hc went on leave ... Dunno what new co RG is like dol 14 May ... Any information will help ta


----------



## preet8525

Harjotss said:


> Sorry becky 6 July he went on leave n I call ahc on 8 July when they allocated me new co Rg ... Another thing why I have to follow up everything they should have allocated me new co when hc went on leave ... Dunno what new co RG is like dol 14 May ... Any information will help ta


hi harjotss , sorry for late reply
in my case
dol 3 july 2014
1st co -17 march 2014(ww)
2nd co in april (su)
3rd co - 27 may (nk)
after 3rd co I called ahc they said what ever work is done by 1st and 2nd co that will be forward to new co means new co wont start all over again.
still waiting from co to call me or email me 
passes 12 months timeframe 
hope this help
kind regards
preet


----------



## Scauz

Emailed the CO yesterday, hope she replies ! :confused2:


----------



## venua

Hi All,

Hope everyone is doing good. My wait came to an end. Got visa(309)grant letter today. Here are my details.

DOA: 30th June, 2014
Mode: Online
CO Initials:TV
CO Assigned Date: Not aware(But, requested for form 80, wedding photos(which were not submitted earlier), sponsor's passport copy on 24th June, 2015 - Submitted on the same day).
Visa grant date:16th July, 2015

Called AHC after completing 9 months of lodging and came to know that processing time got changed to 12 months. Thereafter called only twice; after completing 10 months and 12 months- as usual got standard answers. Thought of not calling again. My spouse sent 2-3 emails to CO regarding the status and any requirement of additional documents. CO didn't reply. But, am sure that they will understand our situation. Got grant mail today. No call from CO. 

Just want to add from my experience that AHC is processing the applications according to standard timelines, 1 month before or later everyone will get their grant letter. Pls don't worry. I can understand the frustration, be +ve.

Whoever got TV as CO, pls don't worry. This case officer is processing the applications according to their date of lodgement.

Finally, thanks for the support guys.


----------



## Scauz

venua said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good. My wait came to an end. Got visa(309)grant letter today. Here are my details.
> 
> DOA: 30th June, 2014
> Mode: Online
> CO Initials:TV
> CO Assigned Date: Not aware(But, requested for form 80, wedding photos(which were not submitted earlier), sponsor's passport copy on 24th June, 2015 - Submitted on the same day).
> Visa grant date:16th July, 2015
> 
> Called AHC after completing 9 months of lodging and came to know that processing time got changed to 12 months. Thereafter called only twice; after completing 10 months and 12 months- as usual got standard answers. Thought of not calling again. My spouse sent 2-3 emails to CO regarding the status and any requirement of additional documents. CO didn't reply. But, am sure that they will understand our situation. Got grant mail today. No call from CO.
> 
> Just want to add from my experience that AHC is processing the applications according to standard timelines, 1 month before or later everyone will get their grant letter. Pls don't worry. I can understand the frustration, be +ve.
> 
> Whoever got TV as CO, pls don't worry. This case officer is processing the applications according to their date of lodgement.
> 
> Finally, thanks for the support guys.


Congrats and thank you for the update


----------



## preet8525

venua said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good. My wait came to an end. Got visa(309)grant letter today. Here are my details.
> 
> DOA: 30th June, 2014
> Mode: Online
> CO Initials:TV
> CO Assigned Date: Not aware(But, requested for form 80, wedding photos(which were not submitted earlier), sponsor's passport copy on 24th June, 2015 - Submitted on the same day).
> Visa grant date:16th July, 2015
> 
> Called AHC after completing 9 months of lodging and came to know that processing time got changed to 12 months. Thereafter called only twice; after completing 10 months and 12 months- as usual got standard answers. Thought of not calling again. My spouse sent 2-3 emails to CO regarding the status and any requirement of additional documents. CO didn't reply. But, am sure that they will understand our situation. Got grant mail today. No call from CO.
> 
> Just want to add from my experience that AHC is processing the applications according to standard timelines, 1 month before or later everyone will get their grant letter. Pls don't worry. I can understand the frustration, be +ve.
> 
> Whoever got TV as CO, pls don't worry. This case officer is processing the applications according to their date of lodgement.
> 
> Finally, thanks for the support guys.


congratulations venue and thanks for sharing your experience.......


----------



## soniat

venua said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good. My wait came to an end. Got visa(309)grant letter today. Here are my details.
> 
> DOA: 30th June, 2014
> Mode: Online
> CO Initials:TV
> CO Assigned Date: Not aware(But, requested for form 80, wedding photos(which were not submitted earlier), sponsor's passport copy on 24th June, 2015 - Submitted on the same day).
> Visa grant date:16th July, 2015
> 
> Called AHC after completing 9 months of lodging and came to know that processing time got changed to 12 months. Thereafter called only twice; after completing 10 months and 12 months- as usual got standard answers. Thought of not calling again. My spouse sent 2-3 emails to CO regarding the status and any requirement of additional documents. CO didn't reply. But, am sure that they will understand our situation. Got grant mail today. No call from CO.
> 
> Just want to add from my experience that AHC is processing the applications according to standard timelines, 1 month before or later everyone will get their grant letter. Pls don't worry. I can understand the frustration, be +ve.
> 
> Whoever got TV as CO, pls don't worry. This case officer is processing the applications according to their date of lodgement.
> 
> Finally, thanks for the support guys.


Congratulations venua..thank you for sharing your experience  all the very best


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Congratulations to Friends who received Spouse visa recently*



soniat said:


> Congratulations venua..thank you for sharing your experience  all the very best


Dear friends,

I am Sathi, an australian resident who got married recently. Following that, i lodged Partner/spouse visa (subclass 309/100) for my wife on 30 June, 2015. I have been waiting for the case officer to request me for the documents. I am glad to join this thread as there are only few threads about spouse visa. 

Let's welcome everyone who are in the same boat so that we can share knowledge and help each other.

Regards,
Sathi


----------



## vicprab11

sathiyaseelan said:


> soniat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations venua..thank you for sharing your experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the very best
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends,
> 
> I am Sathi, an australian resident who got married recently. Following that, i lodged Partner/spouse visa (subclass 309/100) for my wife on 30 June, 2015. I have been waiting for the case officer to request me for the documents. I am glad to join this thread as there are only few threads about spouse visa.
> 
> Let's welcome everyone who are in the same boat so that we can share knowledge and help each other.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathi
Click to expand...

Hi , the case officer allocation takes around 10 mnths ... and whole process takes 12 mnths mate... if you want to save some time better get pcc and medicals done before case officer ask and upload all the evidences and proofs of relationship .. thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

vicprab11 said:


> Hi , the case officer allocation takes around 10 mnths ... and whole process takes 12 mnths mate... if you want to save some time better get pcc and medicals done before case officer ask and upload all the evidences and proofs of relationship .. thanks


Buddy, did you say that the allocation of case officer takes 10 months on an average basis? It is really longer to wait. :boxing::juggle::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## vicprab11

sathiyaseelan said:


> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , the case officer allocation takes around 10 mnths ... and whole process takes 12 mnths mate... if you want to save some time better get pcc and medicals done before case officer ask and upload all the evidences and proofs of relationship .. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy, did you say that the allocation of case officer takes 10 months on an average basis? It is really longer to wait.
Click to expand...

Yes mate ... thats true.... its ay long way to go.....sometimes even case officer takes 11 month just for allocation ..its better apply for visitor visa .....


----------



## Ameet Kumar

*Advice me*

Hi all

I have applied for my partner visa on 29th June 2015, after knowing that from 1st July- 2015 Diac is going to revise fee for partner visa. I was a bit aware of complication coming ahead into my case, because i am jobless here in Aus right now and while filling up Form 40 SP, in one question, regarding source of income, i had selected "Employers Salary". None other options suited me.

Now I have got case officer on 15th of July, asking me to upload all the supportive docs. All the docs are almost ready to upload except following

"Evidence of your sponsor’s employment status i.e. salary slips, employer’s letter, bank statements for past 6 months.
and 
"Evidence of financial support e.g. statement of join bank accounts, evidence of joint property or money transfer receipts."

I did not expect to get the case officer so early, but now i am in real trouble. Is it better idea to go back my country where my previous job is still alive since i am on leave for two months. I can submit the pay slip, employer's letter etc every things....... Except this I don't see any feasible option. But i am thinking if go back, and show my job out of Aus (in my country), will the case officer assume that the sponsor is not serious to make Aus his home country, therefore yet have not left the job from there. Confused now,,, any suggestion. 

Evidence of financial support is another issue in my case, because salary in the existing job is not enough to satisfy the case officer as being sponsor of his family. In this situation, would the statement of financial support from parents or family member work????? 

Urgent advice is appreciated.


----------



## cyberkidpk

*cyberkidpk*



Ameet Kumar said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have applied for my partner visa on 29th June 2015, after knowing that from 1st July- 2015 Diac is going to revise fee for partner visa. I was a bit aware of complication coming ahead into my case, because i am jobless here in Aus right now and while filling up Form 40 SP, in one question, regarding source of income, i had selected "Employers Salary". None other options suited me.
> 
> Now I have got case officer on 15th of July, asking me to upload all the supportive docs. All the docs are almost ready to upload except following
> 
> "Evidence of your sponsor’s employment status i.e. salary slips, employer’s letter, bank statements for past 6 months.
> and
> "Evidence of financial support e.g. statement of join bank accounts, evidence of joint property or money transfer receipts."
> 
> I did not expect to get the case officer so early, but now i am in real trouble. Is it better idea to go back my country where my previous job is still alive since i am on leave for two months. I can submit the pay slip, employer's letter etc every things....... Except this I don't see any feasible option. But i am thinking if go back, and show my job out of Aus (in my country), will the case officer assume that the sponsor is not serious to make Aus his home country, therefore yet have not left the job from there. Confused now,,, any suggestion.
> 
> Evidence of financial support is another issue in my case, because salary in the existing job is not enough to satisfy the case officer as being sponsor of his family. In this situation, would the statement of financial support from parents or family member work?????
> 
> Urgent advice is appreciated.


Hi there

The email you got with the list of documents required from Islamabad High Commission is generic and the officer "K" that sent is not your case officer.
Case officer are assigned around 4 ~ 6 months after your application.
I have 2 friends who got their partner's 309 visa from Pakistan Embassy within 5 months , Yes 5 months. They both filed paper based application not online.

I believe your partner has already taken the bio-metric exams, with this second mail, just take the Medical appointment and upload whatever evidence you have.(Bills, Common mail, Photos, Marriage certificate NADRA, Wedding cards, Social event pictures, Emails/facebook,whatsapp chat, form 888 from 2 Aus PR/Citizen, 2 Stat Dec from your common relatives in Pakistan) etc

I have a similar case, I filed my partner's visa and currently living with her outside Australia. The Islamabad AHC website states that SPONSOR NEED NOT TO BE IN AUS AT THE TIME OF APPLICATION. I will leave by October (exactly 4 months after I have filed).
For the evidence of payslip, you can upload your previous job payslips(obviously from Pakistan). You are already IN Australia, so you are serious about making it your home. Getting a job in Australia can be difficult, so upload your Australian Bank statement showing the savings you have, some Australian bills etc

I hope you did manage to open a joint bank account, her name on some bills in Pakistan before you left.
So upload that evidence too. Also, if you have kids, you would also require to get Australian Police Checks.

hope that helps


----------



## khatrionline21

Phoenix1986 said:


> Ooohhhh woooow congratulations khatrionline ...really happy for you.
> Thanks for all your support and encouragement .I have the same CO (MM) too ,just can't wait to get my visa ....
> By the way can you pls share with me her full Email ID as till now I didn't get any correspondence from her....Thanks in advance
> DOL - 1st august online
> CO - MM, pcc and medicals up to date ...
> kind regards ,
> PHOENIX.


*Phoenix1986 *

Hi Phoenix 1986, 
Sorry for late reply,
but i don't think we can disclose such personal details over here. (Else I would be blocked here; lol) But yes, trust me, this CO, MM is really kind enough to help everyone earliest and mailing by herself and providing her direct office contact no. 
Anyways, hopefully you can talk to operator and you can request them to let you talk to CO. they allow us to talk to CO on insisting. 
Please let me know if you need any other help. 

Thanks and best wishes...!!!!


----------



## Ameet Kumar

cyberkidpk said:


> Hi there
> 
> The email you got with the list of documents required from Islamabad High Commission is generic and the officer "K" that sent is not your case officer.
> Case officer are assigned around 4 ~ 6 months after your application.
> I have 2 friends who got their partner's 309 visa from Pakistan Embassy within 5 months , Yes 5 months. They both filed paper based application not online.
> 
> I believe your partner has already taken the bio-metric exams, with this second mail, just take the Medical appointment and upload whatever evidence you have.(Bills, Common mail, Photos, Marriage certificate NADRA, Wedding cards, Social event pictures, Emails/facebook,whatsapp chat, form 888 from 2 Aus PR/Citizen, 2 Stat Dec from your common relatives in Pakistan) etc
> 
> I have a similar case, I filed my partner's visa and currently living with her outside Australia. The Islamabad AHC website states that SPONSOR NEED NOT TO BE IN AUS AT THE TIME OF APPLICATION. I will leave by October (exactly 4 months after I have filed).
> For the evidence of payslip, you can upload your previous job payslips(obviously from Pakistan). You are already IN Australia, so you are serious about making it your home. Getting a job in Australia can be difficult, so upload your Australian Bank statement showing the savings you have, some Australian bills etc
> 
> I hope you did manage to open a joint bank account, her name on some bills in Pakistan before you left.
> So upload that evidence too. Also, if you have kids, you would also require to get Australian Police Checks.
> 
> hope that helps


Hi Cyberkidpk

Oh yes you are right, this is not case officer, but I wonder why they have given me 28 days to submit all the documents.

First of all, thanks for your kind reply, that’s really getting me out of tense situation, but here is another, that is when you write about bio-metric examination,,, this prompted to check the inbox of my partner’s immi account and the request for bio-metric was there from the day application was lodged. It is now 21 days delayed already and I havnt submitted it yet. Getting to do it now urgently, lets see what happens.

If the Islamabad AHC website states that SPONSOR NEED NOT TO BE IN AUS AT THE TIME OF APPLICATION, it means I can go back, join my existing job, submit current payslip and the same time stay with my family till the case is finalized,,,, Am I right?

I remember that there is one eligibility criterion for sponsor which is “Usual Resident”, which infers that either the sponsor have spent two years in Aus or the sponsor be well settled to sponsor his partner. I have also confirmed that condition by visiting the office of Immigration here in Sydney. Now in this scenario, neither my current salary is sufficient enough nor the funds in the joint account (with my partner) are available to satisfy to be eligible sponsor. So, can the statement of financial support from parents or other family members be helpful?????

Yes you are right, I need National Police check “NPC” which I have already applied for, and most of the others docs are almost ready to upload, except the evidence of financial support.

Medical is also needed to schedule.


----------



## girlaussie

You have got this request from the department so no matter it's CO 1 or CO 2 you should submit it within 28 days, if you can't then please contact the department & ask for extension.

Sponsor has to meet the 'usual resident' requirement I.e you have to live & work in Australia not your home country. I understand that the AHC website states about sponsor need not to be in Australia at the time of application, this doesn't mean that sponsor can continue to live with the applicant till the decision, no after lodgement sponsor should move to Australia & look for all the settlement options that's why Sponsor can undertake 2 years financial responsibility of his/her partner.

As a sponsor all they ask you to submit your Australian Tax Return, pay slip, bank statement etc. the department don't want to know how much is in your bank account as there is no threshold requirement for this visa unlike UK.

As part of partner visa application, applicant has to provide evidence of genuine relationship with the sponsor and 1 major factor is Financials, any kind of transfers made by you to your wife i.e in her bank account, money transfer, anything which involves money would give CO this impression that you are financial commit to each other too.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



Ameet Kumar said:


> Hi Cyberkidpk
> 
> Oh yes you are right, this is not case officer, but I wonder why they have given me 28 days to submit all the documents.
> 
> First of all, thanks for your kind reply, that’s really getting me out of tense situation, but here is another, that is when you write about bio-metric examination,,, this prompted to check the inbox of my partner’s immi account and the request for bio-metric was there from the day application was lodged. It is now 21 days delayed already and I havnt submitted it yet. Getting to do it now urgently, lets see what happens.
> 
> If the Islamabad AHC website states that SPONSOR NEED NOT TO BE IN AUS AT THE TIME OF APPLICATION, it means I can go back, join my existing job, submit current payslip and the same time stay with my family till the case is finalized,,,, Am I right?
> 
> I remember that there is one eligibility criterion for sponsor which is “Usual Resident”, which infers that either the sponsor have spent two years in Aus or the sponsor be well settled to sponsor his partner. I have also confirmed that condition by visiting the office of Immigration here in Sydney. Now in this scenario, neither my current salary is sufficient enough nor the funds in the joint account (with my partner) are available to satisfy to be eligible sponsor. So, can the statement of financial support from parents or other family members be helpful?????
> 
> Yes you are right, I need National Police check “NPC” which I have already applied for, and most of the others docs are almost ready to upload, except the evidence of financial support.
> 
> Medical is also needed to schedule.


----------



## dhanu

Is July a slow month for partner visa grants?


----------



## noobrex

Guys anyone in Delhi who has filling Visa 100 by himself ? Need some urgent help. Please inbox me and we can discuss over a call or e-mail please help

or 

please suggest a really good MARA agent with whom we have to do less follow ups....

Please help guys ...its quite urgent


----------



## girlaussie

You can't file visa subclass 100 from Offshore, applicant has to be in Australia to apply for this 2nd stage visa. 

Do you mean 309 visa?

Girl Aussie 



noobrex said:


> Guys anyone in Delhi who has filling Visa 100 by himself ? Need some urgent help. Please inbox me and we can discuss over a call or e-mail please help
> 
> or
> 
> please suggest a really good MARA agent with whom we have to do less follow ups....
> 
> Please help guys ...its quite urgent


----------



## noobrex

girlaussie said:


> You can't file visa subclass 100 from Offshore, applicant has to be in Australia to apply for this 2nd stage visa.
> 
> Do you mean 309 visa?
> 
> Girl Aussie


I have a PR and have done my validation trip and I have been married for 10+ years now and someone told me that you can file the Visa 100 directly. Please suggest.


----------



## girlaussie

Your partner will lodge Partner Visa 309/100, provide all evidence and based on the length of her relationship she may get Visa 100 i.e Permanent Residency instead of 309 i.e Temporary. 

Girl Aussie 



noobrex said:


> I have a PR and have done my validation trip and I have been married for 10+ years now and someone told me that you can file the Visa 100 directly. Please suggest.


----------



## noobrex

so can i be with her in India while she files her visa as she does not know the process of filling visa


----------



## girlaussie

You as a Sponsor has to meet the Usual Resident requirement i.e. You live & work in Australia. If you look at 40 SP form, you as Sponsor has to provide Tax Return, payslip, employer letter etc to show that you are living in Australia.

Girl Aussie



noobrex said:


> so can i be with her in India while she files her visa as she does not know the process of filling visa


----------



## Ameet Kumar

girlaussie said:


> You have got this request from the department so no matter it's CO 1 or CO 2 you should submit it within 28 days, if you can't then please contact the department & ask for extension.
> 
> Sponsor has to meet the 'usual resident' requirement I.e you have to live & work in Australia not your home country. I understand that the AHC website states about sponsor need not to be in Australia at the time of application, this doesn't mean that sponsor can continue to live with the applicant till the decision, no after lodgement sponsor should move to Australia & look for all the settlement options that's why Sponsor can undertake 2 years financial responsibility of his/her partner.
> 
> As a sponsor all they ask you to submit your Australian Tax Return, pay slip, bank statement etc. the department don't want to know how much is in your bank account as there is no threshold requirement for this visa unlike UK.
> 
> As part of partner visa application, applicant has to provide evidence of genuine relationship with the sponsor and 1 major factor is Financials, any kind of transfers made by you to your wife i.e in her bank account, money transfer, anything which involves money would give CO this impression that you are financial commit to each other too.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks Girlaussie,,,

Usual resident requirement is vague, b/c if somebody spends four to five months in Aus and does not find a job, then he can argue that he has returned back b/c he has attachments to his family so he can’t stay longer there in Aus without family and job. As soon as the partner case is finalized he will move again all along with family. Is this not a justifiable reasoning?

The requirement of Sponsor, such as Aus Tax return, Pay slip etc all relates to job in Aus. So if one doesn’t have job here in Aus, can’t he show his existing job in his own country, which is similar to my case?

Regarding the evidence of support, what I infer from your reply that it is more connected to the genuineness of relationship not to the amount in bank account. Am I right?


----------



## preet8525

no news? anyone


----------



## netgnus

hey guys 

my dol is 9th July .On 7 July co ask for few documents the last document is afp police check .i got an email it was sent on Friday . My lawyer still haven't got it any idea how long doest it take to get there if the mail is been sent on last Friday ?

Thanks 
nathan


----------



## Scauz

netgnus said:


> hey guys
> 
> my dol is 9th July .On 7 July co ask for few documents the last document is afp police check .i got an email it was sent on Friday . My lawyer still haven't got it any idea how long doest it take to get there if the mail is been sent on last Friday ?
> 
> Thanks
> nathan




The mail delivery would depend on factors like, location of the sender and the receiver, type of mail ( registered mail takes longer). Maximum for registered post is around 15 days (international mail) but mostly it is quicker.


----------



## girlaussie

You are free to argue & give your reasons to justify any situation but it all depends on CO to find that logical or not. 

I don't understand when you say 'can't he show his existing job in his home country' well how can you be at two places at one time?? If you live in Australia then you have to show pay slips/tax assessments for Australia not Pakistan, hope this makes sense. 

Yes, that's right. All they want to see is the financial support to each other not the bank balance. 

Hope this helps. 

Girl Aussie 



Ameet Kumar said:


> Thanks Girlaussie,,,
> 
> Usual resident requirement is vague, b/c if somebody spends four to five months in Aus and does not find a job, then he can argue that he has returned back b/c he has attachments to his family so he can’t stay longer there in Aus without family and job. As soon as the partner case is finalized he will move again all along with family. Is this not a justifiable reasoning?
> 
> The requirement of Sponsor, such as Aus Tax return, Pay slip etc all relates to job in Aus. So if one doesn’t have job here in Aus, can’t he show his existing job in his own country, which is similar to my case?
> 
> Regarding the evidence of support, what I infer from your reply that it is more connected to the genuineness of relationship not to the amount in bank account. Am I right?


----------



## vicprab11

netgnus said:


> hey guys
> 
> my dol is 9th July .On 7 July co ask for few documents the last document is afp police check .i got an email it was sent on Friday . My lawyer still haven't got it any idea how long doest it take to get there if the mail is been sent on last Friday ?
> 
> Thanks
> nathan


Hi netgnus .. do we need to send original pcc and afp or scanned copies to ahc ...hope you get grant soon ..
Regards
vicprab


----------



## Ameet Kumar

girlaussie said:


> You are free to argue & give your reasons to justify any situation but it all depends on CO to find that logical or not.
> 
> I don't understand when you say 'can't he show his existing job in his home country' well how can you be at two places at one time?? If you live in Australia then you have to show pay slips/tax assessments for Australia not Pakistan, hope this makes sense.
> 
> Yes, that's right. All they want to see is the financial support to each other not the bank balance.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


When i am saying that "can’t he show his existing job" means he is leaving Australia and going back to Pakistan and joining his existing job. Not like that one person at two places.... But then you would say it violates the condition of Usual Resident requirement.
As you have repeatedly said in your posts that Usual Resident means to live & work in Australia as the Sponsor has to provide Tax Return, payslip, employer letter etc to show that he is living in Australia. It means sponsor has to have his job in Aus in order to be eligible sponsor, otherwise these docs "pay slip, employer letter" cannot be showed. But what if one is jobless and continues to remain jobless, cant he/she be able to sponsor his family??? This also doesn't make sense. If it had been true, then Form 40 SP would have explicitly asked from sponsor about the job in Aus, and i know such question does not exist there.
I think condition of Usual resident pertains to show the strong commitment with Aus to live here and make this country as his home country. This commitment to live here is very much obvious when one apply for his family paying huge amount of fee. Who would want to invest otherwise?


----------



## Digs3392

Hi All,

Had a small good news last evening when I called up AHC.

DOL - 19th August 2014
Mode - Online application
CO assigned - 17th July
CO initials - MM

When I called up the AHC yesterday morning the operator informed me that my wife just had a CO assigned. She spoke to the CO and asked me to give a call in 2 to 3 days since the case is being reviewed.

All the best.


----------



## kirandadi

Digs3392 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Had a small good news last evening when I called up AHC.
> 
> DOL - 19th August 2014
> Mode - Online application
> CO assigned - 17th July
> CO initials - MM
> 
> When I called up the AHC yesterday morning the operator informed me that my wife just had a CO assigned. She spoke to the CO and asked me to give a call in 2 to 3 days since the case is being reviewed.
> 
> All the best.


All the Best Digs3392!!


----------



## netgnus

scanned would be fine . i use phone scanner and it worked hope it helps


----------



## vicprab11

netgnus said:


> scanned would be fine . i use phone scanner and it worked hope it helps


Thanks mate


----------



## S4h

Hey Everyone...

I was watching this thread for a long time.
Just wanted to share news. 
My wife got her 309 visa grant today...

Applied : online
DOL 14/08/2014
CO allocation 22/07/2015
Visa grant 22/07/2015
PCC supplied May 2015
Medicals Jan 2015

Case officer was very polite and nice...

she called me to ask for some more marriage or other pictures together to prove social aspect of relationship, which i uploaded and few hours later visa grant email came
her name was S**ti...

EDIT: Thanks Becki, your help on this forum is commendable, seriously u r incredible and all other moderators..
it definitely give everyone a support how everyone keep posting and keep answering each other queries.


----------



## aashu4uiit

*Anyone with case officer D****i*

Hi All , 

I am waiting for my wife's visa to come now closer to a year now.Although I have got a call from the Visa officer but now on following up with AHC we came to know that we have a new case officer as D****i is on leave ( more than 3 weeks now ) seems she left the job or long leave.

I want to check if someone else is also there on forum with case officer D****i. Her full name is D****i D*****N as we got a mail from her but on call she used her first name only.


----------



## candicell

Congrats S4h!! thats great news!! I lodged my PMV on the same date last year and have had a case officer since 30th April 2015 and still haven't heard anything  hopefully I will also hear some good news soon! all the best to you, your wife and your future together in Australia!


----------



## RajXetri

S4h said:


> Hey Everyone...
> 
> I was watching this thread for a long time.
> Just wanted to share news.
> My wife got her 309 visa grant today...
> 
> Applied : online
> DOL 14/08/2014
> CO allocation 22/07/2015
> Visa grant 22/07/2015
> PCC supplied May 2015
> Medicals Jan 2015
> 
> Case officer was very polite and nice...
> 
> she called me to ask for some more marriage or other pictures together to prove social aspect of relationship, which i uploaded and few hours later visa grant email came
> her name was S**ti...
> 
> EDIT: Thanks Becki, your help on this forum is commendable, seriously u r incredible and all other moderators..
> it definitely give everyone a support how everyone keep posting and keep answering each other queries.


congrats, who is your CO ?


----------



## RajXetri

hello guys,

seems aug applicants getting queued up... any application updates with CO TV ??


----------



## preet8525

S4h said:


> Hey Everyone...
> 
> I was watching this thread for a long time.
> Just wanted to share news.
> My wife got her 309 visa grant today...
> 
> Applied : online
> DOL 14/08/2014
> CO allocation 22/07/2015
> Visa grant 22/07/2015
> PCC supplied May 2015
> Medicals Jan 2015
> 
> Case officer was very polite and nice...
> 
> she called me to ask for some more marriage or other pictures together to prove social aspect of relationship, which i uploaded and few hours later visa grant email came
> her name was S**ti...
> 
> EDIT: Thanks Becki, your help on this forum is commendable, seriously u r incredible and all other moderators..
> it definitely give everyone a support how everyone keep posting and keep answering each other queries.


congratulations


----------



## netgnus

*last Document*

Upload the last Document. Now just waiting for Co to reply to me . Hopefully will be soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:lane:lane:


----------



## Pracena Varghese-Joseph

*Aug14 applicant*

Glad to know Aug is finally on the queue up! 

Hopefully I get mine too. DOL: 28 August 14. 
All the best to all of us waiting patiently. God bless. Congratulations to those who got their ships sailing in the Aussie coast.


----------



## Scauz

aashu4uiit said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I am waiting for my wife's visa to come now closer to a year now.Although I have got a call from the Visa officer but now on following up with AHC we came to know that we have a new case officer as D****i is on leave ( more than 3 weeks now ) seems she left the job or long leave.
> 
> I want to check if someone else is also there on forum with case officer D****i. Her full name is D****i D*****N as we got a mail from her but on call she used her first name only.


Yes, DD is our CO too! I sent her an email in 1st week of July but got an automatic reply - "Out of office". Sent another email a week later... and no reply, which makes me think that she is back in the office! 

I contacted the AHC Delhi yesterday and was told that the CO is still the same i.e. DD.

When was the last time you called AHC?


----------



## aashu4uiit

Scauz said:


> Yes, DD is our CO too! I sent her an email in 1st week of July but got an automatic reply - "Out of office". Sent another email a week later... and no reply, which makes me think that she is back in the office!
> 
> I contacted the AHC Delhi yesterday and was told that the CO is still the same i.e. DD.
> 
> When was the last time you called AHC?



I called yesterday 04:30 PM. I was told that the COL is on long leave and a new CO is assigned to us after a long hold by operator. 

I did sent an email to CO on 2nd July ( Out Of Office ) and 15th July ( No Reply ).

What is your Date of Lodgement ?


----------



## Scauz

aashu4uiit said:


> I called yesterday 04:30 PM. I was told that the COL is on long leave and a new CO is assigned to us after a long hold by operator.
> 
> I did sent an email to CO on 2nd July ( Out Of Office ) and 15th July ( No Reply ).
> 
> What is your Date of Lodgement ?


Even , i called yesterday around the same time as you. The operator did not say anything about CO on leave... 
Our DOL is 22nd Oct 2014. 
CO assigned on 13th May 2015


----------



## cyberkidpk

Ameet Kumar said:


> When i am saying that "can’t he show his existing job" means he is leaving Australia and going back to Pakistan and joining his existing job. Not like that one person at two places.... But then you would say it violates the condition of Usual Resident requirement.
> As you have repeatedly said in your posts that Usual Resident means to live & work in Australia as the Sponsor has to provide Tax Return, payslip, employer letter etc to show that he is living in Australia. It means sponsor has to have his job in Aus in order to be eligible sponsor, otherwise these docs "pay slip, employer letter" cannot be showed. But what if one is jobless and continues to remain jobless, cant he/she be able to sponsor his family??? This also doesn't make sense. If it had been true, then Form 40 SP would have explicitly asked from sponsor about the job in Aus, and i know such question does not exist there.
> I think condition of Usual resident pertains to show the strong commitment with Aus to live here and make this country as his home country. This commitment to live here is very much obvious when one apply for his family paying huge amount of fee. Who would want to invest otherwise?


Hi there

Sorry for the delayed response. Yes, kindly get the bio metrics done asap and the medical too. That mail is generic and as per the rules, you are given 28 days to submit whatever is asked. I believe, it is done in order for the applicant to complete any remaining documentation so that the CO can better assess the case.

As for the USUAL RESIDENT clause, it is clear by literal meaning that the sponsor needs to be living in Australia means have a home, a job, bank account, pay tax, buys goods/groceries, etc
Yes, the sponsor may not be in the Australia at the time of application as per the AHC Islamabad. However, I suggest to travel after 4 ~ 5 months of lodging the application i.e before the CO allocation.
I am travelling within the next 2 months just to start physically living in Australia. 

As for the relationship status, you already have children so that makes you case even stronger , maybe they grant you 100 instead of 309 straight away. 
Do attach you FRC from NADRA showing your family tree and the NADRA marriage certificate.

there are 2 applicant "zohaib" and "immi" who were not in Australia when they filed their application however they are not responding now to let us know the outcome 

Search for "309 for newly married Pakistani applicants" to get the idea


----------



## Digs3392

Digs3392 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Had a small good news last evening when I called up AHC.
> 
> DOL - 19th August 2014
> Mode - Online application
> CO assigned - 17th July
> CO initials - MM
> 
> When I called up the AHC yesterday morning the operator informed me that my wife just had a CO assigned. She spoke to the CO and asked me to give a call in 2 to 3 days since the case is being reviewed.
> 
> All the best.


Hi All,

I called the AHC again yesterday morning. The operator spoke to my CO (MM) and got back to me saying that the CO is still reviewing the case and will get back to me next week.

To our surprise the CO (MM) called me in Australia in the evening and asked if she could speak to my wife which she did.
She told us that the case is ready for decision and will send an email shortly providing more information.

MM is a very polite and helpful CO. She told me wife to give her a call back again today with travel plans so that MM could check her diary to tell us a day when she could make a decision.

Happy to see the ball rolling finally.

DOL - 19th Aug '14
CO assigned - 22nd July '15

Regards,


----------



## aarkay

Hi Scauz,

You lodged your partner visa on 22-Oct. Was that online application?

And you said you CO was assigned on 13th May. Did the CO contact you by email/phone after he/she was assigned?

I am also hanging since last Oct; good to see Oct lodgements starting to get CO allocations.:thumb:




Scauz said:


> Even , i called yesterday around the same time as you. The operator did not say anything about CO on leave...
> Our DOL is 22nd Oct 2014.
> CO assigned on 13th May 2015


----------



## Scauz

aarkay said:


> Hi Scauz,
> 
> You lodged your partner visa on 22-Oct. Was that online application?
> 
> And you said you CO was assigned on 13th May. Did the CO contact you by email/phone after he/she was assigned?
> 
> I am also hanging since last Oct; good to see Oct lodgements starting to get CO allocations.:thumb:


Hi aarkay, 

It was an online application. No, the CO has never contacted us by any means! 

What was your mode of lodgement? Who is *ur *CO, do *u* know? 

Cheers,

*No text-speak please - use proper words - see Rule 6 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## aarkay

Cool. Will try to follow that. 

But you got to know that a CO has been assigned when you called at AHC. Is it? 

I will also have to call and check.

Cheers



Scauz said:


> Hi aarkay,
> 
> It was an online application. No, the CO has never contacted us by any means!
> 
> What was your mode of lodgement? Who is *ur *CO, do *u* know?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> *No text-speak please - use proper words - see Rule 6 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> Thank you.
> kaju/moderator*


----------



## Scauz

aarkay said:


> Cool. Will try to follow that.
> 
> But you got to know that a CO has been assigned when you called at AHC. Is it?
> 
> I will also have to call and check.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, called AHC in June. Let us know how you go. 

Cheers,


----------



## netgnus

*Thanks Everyone*

hello everyone 

i got my visa today .It was a long wait of one year and 15 days . I applied on 9 th july 2014 and today i got the golden email . This website is a treasure of knowledge and you guys are so helpful . So happy now and good luck to all the people waiting .Hang-in there ,Good days are not that far .

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::second::second::boxing::boxing:


----------



## vicprab11

netgnus said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i got my visa today .It was a long wait of one year and 15 days . I applied on 9 th july 2014 and today i got the golden email . This website is a treasure of knowledge and you guys are so helpful . So happy now and good luck to all the people waiting .Hang-in there ,Good days are not that far .


Congratulations mate. Thats a great news  have a great life ...


----------



## Phoenix1986

Congratulations netgnus, so happy for you mate. Wish you all the best


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi Netgnus can you please share with us your case officer's intials.If he/she conducted any telephonic interview, were you unlawful while you was in Australia, if yes then how long for. 
Please share your experience .
Thanks in advance,
Kind regards ,
Phoenix.


----------



## vicprab11

Yes mate I think he was... because I had a chat with him few mnths ago.. he had so many complications like studemsstudent visa cancelation, onshore partner visa refusal and unlawful ... ..


----------



## sathiyaseelan

netgnus said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i got my visa today .It was a long wait of one year and 15 days . I applied on 9 th july 2014 and today i got the golden email . This website is a treasure of knowledge and you guys are so helpful . So happy now and good luck to all the people waiting .Hang-in there ,Good days are not that far .
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::second::second::boxing::boxing:


Hi there, congrats for your visa!! wish you good luck for your future!


----------



## preet8525

netgnus said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i got my visa today .It was a long wait of one year and 15 days . I applied on 9 th july 2014 and today i got the golden email . This website is a treasure of knowledge and you guys are so helpful . So happy now and good luck to all the people waiting .Hang-in there ,Good days are not that far .
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::second::second::boxing::boxing:


congratulations netgnus on getting ur visa .... have a good life ahead


----------



## netgnus

hi guys 

i wasn't unlawful at all . However my 820 visa was rejected because of Bridging visa hope it helps . phone interview was done for me and for my wife .

netgnus


----------



## vicprab11

Doggester said:


> Vicprab Phoenix
> Last time my partner called and managed to speak with CO, she said she will contact our agent with list of required docs on 9 April i.e today.
> Lets see if she does, will know tomorrow morning
> Fingers crossed
> Praying
> 
> Doggester


Hi doggester. .. is there any good news from your side? as our case is pretty much same... well its really a long time you have applied
Regards vicprab


----------



## vicprab11

netgnus said:


> hi guys
> 
> i wasn't unlawful at all . However my 820 visa was rejected because of Bridging visa hope it helps . phone interview was done for me and for my wife .
> 
> netgnus


Sorry mate I thought it was you but na it was doggester as we both have similar cases.. 
regards vicprab 11


----------



## Maxpunj

Hi i am new to this forum DOL 3/9/2014
PCC submitted 11 may 2015
CO 14 july 2015 
My agent told me my file is reedy for final decision i am not sure how long its gonna take more 
hope this will help some people who has not got their case officers i hope this week will bring more visas and happiness thanks


----------



## aarkay

I called AHC on friday to hear that a CO has not been assigned as yet. 

There is nothing clear about AHC's processes.

Waiting.... :juggle:



Scauz said:


> Yes, called AHC in June. Let us know how you go.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Maxpunj said:


> Hi i am new to this forum DOL 3/9/2014
> PCC submitted 11 may 2015
> CO 14 july 2015
> My agent told me my file is reedy for final decision i am not sure how long its gonna take more
> hope this will help some people who has not got their case officers i hope this week will bring more visas and happiness thanks


hi there, congrats for the allocation of case officer!! The biggest waiting has come to an end! The CO may take a decision really quickly if your case is strong. I wish you best of luck for your visa grant!!


----------



## Digs3392

Digs3392 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called the AHC again yesterday morning. The operator spoke to my CO (MM) and got back to me saying that the CO is still reviewing the case and will get back to me next week.
> 
> To our surprise the CO (MM) called me in Australia in the evening and asked if she could speak to my wife which she did.
> She told us that the case is ready for decision and will send an email shortly providing more information.
> 
> MM is a very polite and helpful CO. She told me wife to give her a call back again today with travel plans so that MM could check her diary to tell us a day when she could make a decision.
> 
> Happy to see the ball rolling finally.
> 
> DOL - 19th Aug '14
> CO assigned - 22nd July '15
> 
> Regards,


Good newssss! Finally my wife got her visa granted 

DOL - 19th Aug '14
CO - MM on 22nd July '15
Grant date - 27th July '15

Good luck and the very best to those awaiting and hope you'll get the grant soon


----------



## xxx

Hi
Is it prefer to use online visa application or paper based for partners visa?

Awaiting for your advice. 

Regards
xxx


----------



## girlaussie

Doesn't make much difference, whichever is easier for you.

Girl Aussie



xxx said:


> Hi
> Is it prefer to use online visa application or paper based for partners visa?
> 
> Awaiting for your advice.
> 
> Regards
> xxx


----------



## Scauz

xxx said:


> Hi
> Is it prefer to use online visa application or paper based for partners visa?
> 
> Awaiting for your advice.
> 
> Regards
> xxx


It does not really matter as both have the same processing time frame i.e. around 12 months! Some people may suggest paper and others may suggest online! 
Gud luck!


----------



## xxx

girlaussie said:


> Doesn't make much difference, whichever is easier for you.
> 
> Girl Aussie



Thanks for response. 

Its a general impression that paper based application is processed quicker but requires all evidences to be submit upfront. Is that the case?


----------



## cyberkidpk

If your wife is in pakistan then go for paper based. My 2 friends got visas within 5 months.
online timings are between 8 to 10 months


----------



## xxx

cyberkidpk said:


> If your wife is in pakistan then go for paper based. My 2 friends got visas within 5 months.
> online timings are between 8 to 10 months


What about the evidences? Can we provide any missing documents or update existing once when the CO is assigned for paper based application?


----------



## netgnus

hey guys 

please help ,i just find out there is a misspell on my name on the passport Intsead of Nitin they wrote Niitn .No one notice till now and i got the visa approved on the same passport number . i have book the ticket would it be any issues .i have the ID from aus and india both and i have my old passport too .

please reply quick


----------



## Maxpunj

Hi netguns

I am not an expert but i know one case regarding my friend his last name is sharma was wrriten on passport like sarhma and Delhi immigration didn't let him go he made an affidavit from court and they let him go then so please make sure and double check it with immigration it will save your time 

Thanks


----------



## netgnus

so i have time should i quickly made affidavit from court ? would that be okay ?


----------



## girlaussie

Not really, I think both are same. I applied for Paper based and got me grant in approx. 5 months

Girl Aussie 



xxx said:


> Thanks for response.
> 
> Its a general impression that paper based application is processed quicker but requires all evidences to be submit upfront. Is that the case?


----------



## Maxpunj

Hi netgun
dont rush mate please check it with immi may be they let you go there can be a form you need to fill and sign coz they change process all the time thanks


----------



## Doggester

Ho vicprab1 and all
No man no good news yet. When we call immi and speak with CO she lies on face saying she will take interview this date that date but never does. Don't know what to do. Been 17 months now
Any legal action i can take???
I can't express my sadness and about to go in depression now

Please guide

Doggester


----------



## Doggester

Hi netgnus,
Congratulations you lucky 

Can you tell what questions were asked in interview??
Would be great help
Thanks
Doggester


----------



## netgnus

hey Doggester 

just about the relationship and future plans .


----------



## Doggester

Thanks Netgnus for reply 
Appreciate it

Good luck for future 

Doggester


----------



## Doggester

One last question 
What australian time did your partner in Australia got call ??

Doggester


----------



## TV Buff

Hi guys!

My wife just got a call from the AHC in Islamabad. They interviewed her for close to 45 mins. I was just wondering if the phone interview is usually the last step before the visa being granted or any average time it's taken you guys to have the visa granted after the interview?


----------



## cyberkidpk

xxx said:


> What about the evidences? Can we provide any missing documents or update existing once when the CO is assigned for paper based application?


No, if you file paper based application. You must provide everything at the time you apply and notarized as well.
whereas if you file online, you can always upload more and more evidence whenever you acquire them and that too just via color scans.

The only upside is that paper based are processed within 6 months in Pakistan. Online takes around 9 months.


----------



## vicprab11

Doggester said:


> Ho vicprab1 and all
> No man no good news yet. When we call immi and speak with CO she lies on face saying she will take interview this date that date but never does. Don't know what to do. Been 17 months now
> Any legal action i can take???
> I can't express my sadness and about to go in depression now
> 
> Please guide
> 
> Doggester


Omg !!!! 17 months  what the hell ahc doing with your case? Hey man seriously I dnt know that you can take action against them or not... but thats really bad on them they are intentionally giving you hard time? Did you ask them reasons why the hell they are doing so???


----------



## Doggester

For reasons, CO says she needs time, thats it
Its all intentional clearly 

God save me

Doggester


----------



## Scauz

Doggester said:


> Ho vicprab1 and all
> No man no good news yet. When we call immi and speak with CO she lies on face saying she will take interview this date that date but never does. Don't know what to do. Been 17 months now
> Any legal action i can take???
> I can't express my sadness and about to go in depression now
> 
> Please guide
> 
> Doggester


17 months!!! That's a LONG time. Sorry to hear that. 

Have you tried getting in touch with the Team Leader/Manager there ? Is your case complex ? Also, send an email to their generic email id "[email protected]" showing your concern/displeasure and you definitely have right to know the reason for the delay. But stay away from taking any legal action for now. 

Hope you get it soon! 

Cheers,


----------



## sivakumar.arunachala

Hi Everyone,

I need some guidance on getting the bridging (if any) visa.

My wife was given with a Multi entry Travel Visa last year with the condition of 3 months stay in each entry. She was with me in Australia for the past 6 months and now gone back to India. Last week she has lodged her partner Visa on 22nd, July,2015 and she again comes back to Australia next month. 

Although her current Visit Visa will permit her to stay in Australia for another 6 months, Since the partner Visa has also been lodged, I am wondering if there is any way through which I can make her continue her stay until she receives her Partner Visa!!

If she comes to Australia next month, as per her existing Visit Visa condition,, she has to make an exit within 3 months. But I prefer her to get her bridging(if any) visa or anything of that sort so that she can avoid the 3 months contagion and continue the stay until she gets her Permanent Visa. 

I do not know if that can be done? so need your advice. I am even OK to initiate a Travel Visa now itself, before she leaves for Australia. But is it a practice that people who lodged their partner visa will be given a long stay visit visa? 

Also, can someone please share the partner visa time tracker link?

thanks,
Siva Kumar


----------



## Scauz

netgnus said:


> hey guys
> 
> please help ,i just find out there is a misspell on my name on the passport Intsead of Nitin they wrote Niitn .No one notice till now and i got the visa approved on the same passport number . i have book the ticket would it be any issues .i have the ID from aus and india both and i have my old passport too .
> 
> please reply quick


Mate, this one is tricky! 

Get an affidavit/stat dec and also contact the AHC to let them know (may be seek advice too!)! 

Indian authorities are more troublesome than Australian!


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi Preet8525 any updates ????


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi douggy thanks for updates ...you have already crossed your time frame, you have right to speak to supervisor at AHC , explain him or her your situation .
That might help .
thanks 
regards PHOENIX


----------



## Arvi_krish

sivakumar.arunachala said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need some guidance on getting the bridging (if any) visa.
> 
> My wife was given with a Multi entry Travel Visa last year with the condition of 3 months stay in each entry. She was with me in Australia for the past 6 months and now gone back to India. Last week she has lodged her partner Visa on 22nd, July,2015 and she again comes back to Australia next month.
> 
> Although her current Visit Visa will permit her to stay in Australia for another 6 months, Since the partner Visa has also been lodged, I am wondering if there is any way through which I can make her continue her stay until she receives her Partner Visa!!
> 
> If she comes to Australia next month, as per her existing Visit Visa condition,, she has to make an exit within 3 months. But I prefer her to get her bridging(if any) visa or anything of that sort so that she can avoid the 3 months contagion and continue the stay until she gets her Permanent Visa.
> 
> I do not know if that can be done? so need your advice. I am even OK to initiate a Travel Visa now itself, before she leaves for Australia. But is it a practice that people who lodged their partner visa will be given a long stay visit visa?
> 
> Also, can someone please share the partner visa time tracker link?
> 
> thanks,
> Siva Kumar


Hi siva kumar

The best option for you is that you could have applied for an onshore visa from australia. But anyways you have already applied. But now after she arrives here on tourist visa you can apply for an extension online before the expiry of 3 months so that she dont have to exit the country and stay for the extended period say about 3 months or 6 months

Regards
Arvi_krish


----------



## Rinku_K

Hi guys, 
am new to this forum. Just wanted to know, what is the realistic time frame for subclass 309 visas?
I logged mine on 17/02/2015. Got an acknowledgment email on 4th of march and then didn't hear anything. So I called the immigration office on Tuesday last week and the operator said, I was supposed to receive my medical in march itself. She then quickly gave me my hap id over the phone and I managed to get my medical done on Thursday last week.
I will be calling them again in 2 days time to confirm if they have received my medical report and will chase them for pcc as that is still pending.
Wanted to know if anyone had a similar experience with the immigration and what is the realistic time frame for them to issue the visa? 
Thanks


----------



## vicprab11

Rinku_K said:


> Hi guys,
> am new to this forum. Just wanted to know, what is the realistic time frame for subclass 309 visas?
> I logged mine on 17/02/2015. Got an acknowledgment email on 4th of march and then didn't hear anything. So I called the immigration office on Tuesday last week and the operator said, I was supposed to receive my medical in march itself. She then quickly gave me my hap id over the phone and I managed to get my medical done on Thursday last week.
> I will be calling them again in 2 days time to confirm if they have received my medical report and will chase them for pcc as that is still pending.
> Wanted to know if anyone had a similar experience with the immigration and what is the realistic time frame for them to issue the visa?
> Thanks


Hi. Currently its 9-12 mnths.


----------



## Scauz

Rinku_K said:


> Hi guys,
> am new to this forum. Just wanted to know, what is the realistic time frame for subclass 309 visas?
> I logged mine on 17/02/2015. Got an acknowledgment email on 4th of march and then didn't hear anything. So I called the immigration office on Tuesday last week and the operator said, I was supposed to receive my medical in march itself. She then quickly gave me my hap id over the phone and I managed to get my medical done on Thursday last week.
> I will be calling them again in 2 days time to confirm if they have received my medical report and will chase them for pcc as that is still pending.
> Wanted to know if anyone had a similar experience with the immigration and what is the realistic time frame for them to issue the visa?
> Thanks


Looks like you lodged a paper application! 

You will be lucky to get a visa grant within 9 months! Just for CO allocation it takes around 38 weeks i.e. 9 months... on top of that CO assessment (2 to 3 months). Also, based on the current visa grants, I would say around 12 months (+/- one month).. may take longer if the case is complex! 

hang in there


----------



## Pracena Varghese-Joseph

Rinku_K said:


> Hi guys,
> am new to this forum. Just wanted to know, what is the realistic time frame for subclass 309 visas?
> I logged mine on 17/02/2015. Got an acknowledgment email on 4th of march and then didn't hear anything. So I called the immigration office on Tuesday last week and the operator said, I was supposed to receive my medical in march itself. She then quickly gave me my hap id over the phone and I managed to get my medical done on Thursday last week.
> I will be calling them again in 2 days time to confirm if they have received my medical report and will chase them for pcc as that is still pending.
> Wanted to know if anyone had a similar experience with the immigration and what is the realistic time frame for them to issue the visa?
> Thanks


Hi rinku

The 2014 guys are still waiting in queue (including me) and some have applied in June-July 2014 who have yet to hear from a CO. It is usual to get the acknowledgment n HAP ID email within a few weeks but the visa grant for 2014 has an average of about 11-12 months of waiting. I hear (though not sure) that 2015 applicants would need to wait for 18-24 months coz of the increasing applications. i sure hope you don't have to wait that long but believe me calling has not sped up the process for us. In fact be wary of calling AHC too often coz you are always at a risk of ticking them off. Lol. 

I applied in Aug 2014 n haven't heard about my CO let alone get my visa granted. It's my 12th month since application n it's been a looooooong frustrating wait. So I understand how you feel but just my suggestion to not call at least within the Avg Processing time mentioned on your acknowledgment letter /website. Do your Medicals n PCC in time so that there are no delays once a CO is assigned. 

Prayers and best wishes to you and all those in waiting in anticipation. Good luck.


----------



## vicprab11

Pracena Varghese-Joseph said:


> Rinku_K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> am new to this forum. Just wanted to know, what is the realistic time frame for subclass 309 visas?
> I logged mine on 17/02/2015. Got an acknowledgment email on 4th of march and then didn't hear anything. So I called the immigration office on Tuesday last week and the operator said, I was supposed to receive my medical in march itself. She then quickly gave me my hap id over the phone and I managed to get my medical done on Thursday last week.
> I will be calling them again in 2 days time to confirm if they have received my medical report and will chase them for pcc as that is still pending.
> Wanted to know if anyone had a similar experience with the immigration and what is the realistic time frame for them to issue the visa?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi rinku
> 
> The 2014 guys are still waiting in queue (including me) and some have applied in June-July 2014 who have yet to hear from a CO. It is usual to get the acknowledgment n HAP ID email within a few weeks but the visa grant for 2014 has an average of about 11-12 months of waiting. I hear (though not sure) that 2015 applicants would need to wait for 18-24 months coz of the increasing applications. i sure hope you don't have to wait that long but believe me calling has not sped up the process for us. In fact be wary of calling AHC too often coz you are always at a risk of ticking them off. Lol.
> 
> I applied in Aug 2014 n haven't heard about my CO let alone get my visa granted. It's my 12th month since application n it's been a looooooong frustrating wait. So I understand how you feel but just my suggestion to not call at least within the Avg Processing time mentioned on your acknowledgment letter /website. Do your Medicals n PCC in time so that there are no delays once a CO is assigned.
> 
> Prayers and best wishes to you and all those in waiting in anticipation. Good luck.
Click to expand...

Na mate its 9-12 months .... cheers


----------



## Rinku_K

Yes it is a paper application. Thank you for the response. Feeling frustrated already, not sure how the next few months are going to go :-(


----------



## Maxpunj

Some body just got visa on another forum at least some jiggling in visas whooooooo

Hi everyone, I got my prospective marriage visa granted today. DOL-24/07/2014, CO call- 17/07/2015, visa grant-29/07/2015.


----------



## Rinku_K

Oh no, I do hope the 18 to 24 months information is a false rumor. Can't believe they are taking so long, specialy when they increased the fees massively.. prayers for you too.. hope they speed up the process.. Thanks guys for responding.. hope AHC gives us all a reason to smile pretty soon!


----------



## vicprab11

Rinku_K said:


> Oh no, I do hope the 18 to 24 months information is a false rumor. Can't believe they are taking so long, specialy when they increased the fees massively.. prayers for you too.. hope they speed up the process.. Thanks guys for responding.. hope AHC gives us all a reason to smile pretty soon!


Dnt worry mate its all rumors most of the applicants gets visa in 12 mnth frame.


----------



## Maxpunj

Rinku_K said:


> Oh no, I do hope the 18 to 24 months information is a false rumor. Can't believe they are taking so long, specialy when they increased the fees massively.. prayers for you too.. hope they speed up the process.. Thanks guys for responding.. hope AHC gives us all a reason to smile pretty soon!


no that bullsh**t they gonna decrease it to 7 to 9 months dont worry


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi maxpunj , have you got case officer allocated to your file ..if yes can you share CO initials.Thanks alot
PHOENIX


----------



## Rinku_K

Maxpunj said:


> no that bullsh**t they gonna decrease it to 7 to 9 months dont worry


Oh that's fantastic! I've waited for 5 months already, does it mean I have another 2 to 4 months wait?


----------



## Maxpunj

Phoenix1986 said:


> Hi maxpunj , have you got case officer allocated to your file ..if yes can you share CO initials.Thanks alot
> PHOENIX


yeah true mate but thats what my agent told me Darwin based, i got case officer on 14 july 2015 my date of launch is 3/9/2014 but i never interfere as i know my agent for quite a long time so he told me to less you talk to immi faster you get visa hope so and lets see mate what comes up in next few days.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Phoenix1986

Thanks and do you have any complications in your case or is it straight forward...
regards
Phoenix
DOL - 1st aug, online , CO - mm, complication - yes.


----------



## vicprab11

Rinku_K said:


> Maxpunj said:
> 
> 
> 
> no that bullsh**t they gonna decrease it to 7 to 9 months dont worry
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's fantastic! I've waited for 5 months already, does it mean I have another 2 to 4 months wait?
Click to expand...

Hi I have waited for 7 months but no co allocated yet. Hope for the best.


----------



## TV Buff

Hey everyone! glad to let you guys know that my wife got her visa today after her interview yesterday! All in all took 3 months from the time the application was lodged. Massive thanks to GirlAussie for her great advice time & time again! Good luck to you all still waiting!


----------



## Maxpunj

vicprab11 said:


> Hi I have waited for 7 months but no co allocated yet. Hope for the best.


ok this not like you are playing Russian roulette do you know what i mean last year was very bad financial year for Australian economy has gone down rescission is still under construction it all effect immigration system i spend 8 years in Australia so just chill mate you will get visa till November 

Thanks


----------



## vicprab11

Maxpunj said:


> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I have waited for 7 months but no co allocated yet. Hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ok this not like you are playing Russian roulette do you know what i mean last year was very bad financial year for Australian economy has gone down rescission is still under construction it all effect immigration system i spend 8 years in Australia so just chill mate you will get visa till November
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I already know mate . Anyways thanks ..I was replying to other bloke who was expecting visa so early.


----------



## aashu4uiit

TV Buff said:


> Hey everyone! glad to let you guys know that my wife got her visa today after her interview yesterday! All in all took 3 months from the time the application was lodged. Massive thanks to GirlAussie for her great advice time & time again! Good luck to you all still waiting!


The global processing time is 12 months.

Can you share will all what you did differently that you got visa in 3 months ? 

was that onshore application or sub class 100 ?


----------



## TV Buff

aashu4uiit said:


> The global processing time is 12 months.
> 
> Can you share will all what you did differently that you got visa in 3 months ?
> 
> was that onshore application or sub class 100 ?


Nothing different at all my friend. Just followed their checklist on the AHC Islamabad website. It was an offshore application, granted 309 for now.


----------



## cyberkidpk

TV Buff said:


> Nothing different at all my friend. Just followed their checklist on the AHC Islamabad website. It was an offshore application, granted 309 for now.


Was it a paper based application?
Papers based are normally granted within 5 months. you are the 3rd person i know who got it 
COngrats


----------



## TV Buff

cyberkidpk said:


> Was it a paper based application?
> Papers based are normally granted within 5 months. you are the 3rd person i know who got it
> COngrats


Thank you! Yep, it was a paper based application!


----------



## girlaussie

You don't need to thank me, you guys presented your case well so congratulations to you both.

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie



TV Buff said:


> Hey everyone! glad to let you guys know that my wife got her visa today after her interview yesterday! All in all took 3 months from the time the application was lodged. Massive thanks to GirlAussie for her great advice time & time again! Good luck to you all still waiting!


----------



## xxx

Hi

Please advice on following regarding partners visa:

- Is it required for a partner to change her CNIC and Passport to include husbands name. Does it has any impact on visa application? Checklist does not mentioned this as requirement but it can have any impact on application?

- Application form also asked for 
"When did you and your fiancé(e) or partner commit to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others?" 
Can someone explain this in more detail?

Thanks
xxx


----------



## man86

Hi,

Happy to share with you all that my wife got her visa yesterday

DOL: 29 Aug 14
CO Allocation: 27 Jul 15
DOA: 29 Jul 15
Mode: Online
CO: MF
Complications: No

It was exactly on the 1st day of 12th month. CO called me and my wife, asked for few additional photos and call history. We uploaded them next day morning, got a grant letter in the evening. Case officer was very kind and presented her so well. She was kind enough to call both of us to tell that she sent a visa grant already. Thanks very much for everyone here. This forum has been a great support. Good luck to everyone for a speedy grant. Thanks


----------



## Scauz

xxx said:


> Hi
> 
> Please advice on following regarding partners visa:
> 
> - Is it required for a partner to change her CNIC and Passport to include husbands name. Does it has any impact on visa application? Checklist does not mentioned this as requirement but it can have any impact on application?
> 
> - Application form also asked for
> "When did you and your fiancé(e) or partner commit to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others?"
> Can someone explain this in more detail?
> 
> Thanks
> xxx


Not sure, what is CNIC? Including Husband's name for India is not mandatory and I don't think AHC is really concerned about that - so no impact on the application! But your regional passport authority may not issue you a PCC without Husband's name - something for you to check with your regional passport authority!!!

In simple language, When did you and your spouse decided to have a committed life together ! 

Hope that helps.


----------



## xxx

Scauz said:


> Not sure, what is CNIC? Including Husband's name for India is not mandatory and I don't think AHC is really concerned about that - so no impact on the application! But your regional passport authority may not issue you a PCC without Husband's name - something for you to check with your regional passport authority!!!
> 
> In simple language, When did you and your spouse decided to have a committed life together !
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for the reply. CNIC is card for national identity. 


In my case, I recently got married and hardly spent 2 weeks together before moving to Australia. I dont have much supportive evidence for exclusive living. Also traditionally we live in joint family system, expenses are also not handled independently.

It can have any impact on visa processing?


----------



## Scauz

xxx said:


> Thanks for the reply. CNIC is card for national identity.
> 
> 
> In my case, I recently got married and hardly spent 2 weeks together before moving to Australia. I dont have much supportive evidence for exclusive living. Also traditionally we live in joint family system, expenses are also not handled independently.
> 
> It can have any impact on visa processing?


Submit anything related to you two, almost everything you to did together.... emails, phone calls, photos, bills... Just make sure you have a solid case! You can also prepare a affidavit! You will be fine.


----------



## sivakumar.arunachala

Arvi_krish said:


> Hi siva kumar
> 
> The best option for you is that you could have applied for an onshore visa from australia. But anyways you have already applied. But now after she arrives here on tourist visa you can apply for an extension online before the expiry of 3 months so that she dont have to exit the country and stay for the extended period say about 3 months or 6 months
> 
> Regards
> Arvi_krish


Hi Arvi_Krish,

I don't think I could have applied an onshore Partner visa. because, tthere was a condition that the person who lodge an onshore application should not be on a tourist visa or on a Sponsorship visa which has any condition for stay. Thats the reason why I sent her back to India to lodge off shore visa. But good to know that I can extend her visa after her arrival. can you please tell me how to do that? through which Visa?

FYI - the Visit Visa was granted by Australian High Commission, New Delhi. 

thanks,
Siva Kumar


----------



## maham

xxx said:


> Thanks for the reply. CNIC is card for national identity.
> 
> 
> In my case, I recently got married and hardly spent 2 weeks together before moving to Australia. I dont have much supportive evidence for exclusive living. Also traditionally we live in joint family system, expenses are also not handled independently.
> 
> It can have any impact on visa processing?


I know many people here who had same situation like yours. I believe, the relevant authorities have some understanding of our cultural aspects of joint family systems or arranged marriages as well. Marriage cert issued by NADRA, photographs, joint bank account, phone calls, viber or skype communication screenshots, etc would suffice. Changing the name in CNIC doesn't matter for sure. 
Good luck.


----------



## aartir

Hi I been following this form actively from last couple of months but I never posted anything. But I will like to share my experience with you all. I recently got my partner visa and it took almost 9 months to get it finalised.

Lodgement Date: 20 Oct 14
CO Allocation: 16 July 15
Visa Grant Date: 29 July 15
Case Officer: TV

I was a timing consuming process. If you guys need any help pls drop a message may b I can of some help. Thank you everyone and I hope everyone will get theirs very soon.


----------



## Scauz

aartir said:


> Hi I been following this form actively from last couple of months but I never posted anything. But I will like to share my experience with you all. I recently got my partner visa and it took almost 9 months to get it finalised.
> 
> Lodgement Date: 20 Oct 14
> CO Allocation: 16 July 15
> Visa Grant Date: 29 July 15
> Case Officer: TV
> 
> I was a timing consuming process. If you guys need any help pls drop a message may b I can of some help. Thank you everyone and I hope everyone will get theirs very soon.


Congrats! Happy for you ! 

Did you file a paper or online application?


----------



## Maxpunj

aartir said:


> Hi I been following this form actively from last couple of months but I never posted anything. But I will like to share my experience with you all. I recently got my partner visa and it took almost 9 months to get it finalised.
> 
> Lodgement Date: 20 Oct 14
> CO Allocation: 16 July 15
> Visa Grant Date: 29 July 15
> Case Officer: TV
> 
> I was a timing consuming process. If you guys need any help pls drop a message may b I can of some help. Thank you everyone and I hope everyone will get theirs very soon.


 hi there congrats And good luck just one question was your case simple or with complications please help thanks


----------



## RajXetri

aartir said:


> Hi I been following this form actively from last couple of months but I never posted anything. But I will like to share my experience with you all. I recently got my partner visa and it took almost 9 months to get it finalised.
> 
> Lodgement Date: 20 Oct 14
> CO Allocation: 16 July 15
> Visa Grant Date: 29 July 15
> Case Officer: TV
> 
> I was a timing consuming process. If you guys need any help pls drop a message may b I can of some help. Thank you everyone and I hope everyone will get theirs very soon.


Hey congratulation,

I have the same case officer , My DOL is 21 Aug 2014 and got case officer on 12th May. Since then i sent email to her for update and have no communication from her yet.However, she has been granting the visa and waiting my turn.I have not got any call email from her and my visa process is not moving ahead .But as you have DOL and CO assigned date later than me but got visa (happy for you no hard feelings ) any advice ? does she made contact to you or does she communicate ? please help 

regards,
raj


----------



## girlaussie

It won't effect your application but your partner may struggle to get PCC as after marriage cnic/passport should show 'wife of' not 'daughter of' so it's better if it's changed before the visa lodgement. 

To answer your 2nd question: it means mention the date since you & partner started living together as a husband & wife.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



xxx said:


> Hi
> 
> Please advice on following regarding partners visa:
> 
> - Is it required for a partner to change her CNIC and Passport to include husbands name. Does it has any impact on visa application? Checklist does not mentioned this as requirement but it can have any impact on application?
> 
> - Application form also asked for
> "When did you and your fiancé(e) or partner commit to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others?"
> Can someone explain this in more detail?
> 
> Thanks
> xxx


----------



## aartir

Scauz said:


> Congrats! Happy for you !
> 
> Did you file a paper or online application?


Thank you. We filed paper application.


----------



## girlaussie

You should try to gather as much evidence as you can covering 4 broad categories: financials, household, social context, mutual commitment. I understand you have only stayed with your partner for a limited time so you may not be able to provide all evidence initially but as the processing time is 9-12 months your CO can ask for more evidence later so be prepared. Like when I lodged me case, I had no evidence of 'household' like same address letter or bills, paying for food etc but I provided all other evidence & CO never asked for any document at all. 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



xxx said:


> Thanks for the reply. CNIC is card for national identity.
> 
> 
> In my case, I recently got married and hardly spent 2 weeks together before moving to Australia. I dont have much supportive evidence for exclusive living. Also traditionally we live in joint family system, expenses are also not handled independently.
> 
> It can have any impact on visa processing?


----------



## aartir

Maxpunj said:


> hi there congrats And good luck just one question was your case simple or with complications please help thanks


Hi thank you. It was a simple case...though she asked for more pictures to prove our relationship is genuine.


----------



## aartir

RajXetri said:


> Hey congratulation,
> 
> I have the same case officer , My DOL is 21 Aug 2014 and got case officer on 12th May. Since then i sent email to her for update and have no communication from her yet.However, she has been granting the visa and waiting my turn.I have not got any call email from her and my visa process is not moving ahead .But as you have DOL and CO assigned date later than me but got visa (happy for you no hard feelings ) any advice ? does she made contact to you or does she communicate ? please help
> 
> regards,
> raj


Hi Raj

I been calling AHC from last couple of weeks and I wrote them an email about to request them to process case. And with in a week of writing that email the case office contacted me and asked for some questions..and pics. thats it. 
I will suggest you to contact them and tell them that you would like to talk to the Team leader. And strongly suggest you to drop an email to them....and keep calling them to follow up for the same... I am sure this thing will help. As one of my friend suggested same thing to me as thing worked for him and it worked for me too.

I hope this helps. All the Best.


----------



## Moniqueelise

Hey when u guys talk about complicated and complex cases is that where the applicant has been unlawful? My partner has had previous refusals and been to MRT twice, does this mean our case is complex? Also does anyone know if AHC are granting those eligible for subclass 100 earlier? There is a shorter processing time on the Australian immigration website but Delhi AHC only says 12 months


----------



## soniat

hey guys..hows everyone doing? any more news of visa grant? its really frustrating to wait for such a long time..hopefully september applicants will be queued up in august. My DOL is 3rd Nov 2014. I haven't contacted AHC yet. I heard they wont provide any info until their standard time of 11-12 months has lapsed. But still I am thinking of contacting them in august 1st week. I dont know if case officer is appointed or not and I am just checking my immiaccount which has the same status of assessment in progress since May 2015. Is it a good idea to contact AHC in august? Can anyone guide me on this?


----------



## xxx

girlaussie said:


> You should try to gather as much evidence as you can covering 4 broad categories: financials, household, social context, mutual commitment. I understand you have only stayed with your partner for a limited time so you may not be able to provide all evidence initially but as the processing time is 9-12 months your CO can ask for more evidence later so be prepared. Like when I lodged me case, I had no evidence of 'household' like same address letter or bills, paying for food etc but I provided all other evidence & CO never asked for any document at all.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks 
Did you applied via paper based or online? 
In case of paper based, CO can ask for more evidences? As the general perception is that with paper based application, all evidences should be submitted during the time of application in one go.


----------



## girlaussie

No problem 

Yes, mine was a paper based application. Ideally you should provide all docs/evidence while lodging your case so it's more of a Decision Ready file. In me case, CO didn't ask for any docs except for medical but CO may ask for further evidence or docs even if it's a paper based application. 

Girl Aussie



xxx said:


> Thanks
> Did you applied via paper based or online?
> In case of paper based, CO can ask for more evidences? As the general perception is that with paper based application, all evidences should be submitted during the time of application in one go.


----------



## preet8525

no update from my side
just waiting


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Dear all,

Good afternoon. Did anyone who lodged his/her partner visa in the month of September/November get the allocation of case officer? Also, i would like to request everyone to maintain a signature of visa processing timelines such as the date of visa lodging, allocation of case officer etc. so that we could analyse the current processing times.

Regards,
Sathi (Steve)


----------



## Scauz

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Good afternoon. Did anyone who lodged his/her partner visa in the month of September/November get the allocation of case officer? Also, i would like to request everyone to maintain a signature of visa processing timelines such as the date of visa lodging, allocation of case officer etc. so that we could analyse the current processing times.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathi (Steve)


Lodged online: Oct 2015
CO assigned: May 2015 but no update whatsoever! 
CO Initials: DD


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Scauz said:


> Lodged online: Oct 2015
> CO assigned: May 2015 but no update whatsoever!
> CO Initials: DD


Good, thanks for your reply. Could you please tell the date of visa application as well?


----------



## xxx

Is anyone managing spreadsheet for tracking Partners visa timeline?


----------



## Scauz

sathiyaseelan said:


> Good, thanks for your reply. Could you please tell the date of visa application as well?


22nd Oct 2015. 

Cheers,


----------



## preet8525

13 months now still waiting.
dol 3 July 2014
spoke to supervisor week ago. she said she needs to look at my case coz of complex and needs 2 weeks to do that. one week already gone. Hope she give decision this coming week . as she promised she will do in two weeks. Hope for the best.
kind regards
preet


----------



## Scauz

preet8525 said:


> 13 months now still waiting.
> dol 3 July 2014
> spoke to supervisor week ago. she said she needs to look at my case coz of complex and needs 2 weeks to do that. one week already gone. Hope she give decision this coming week . as she promised she will do in two weeks. Hope for the best.
> kind regards
> preet


Understand your 13 months of frustration... I am sure you will get a visa in the next two weeks.


----------



## louie19810

preet8525 said:


> 13 months now still waiting.
> dol 3 July 2014
> spoke to supervisor week ago. she said she needs to look at my case coz of complex and needs 2 weeks to do that. one week already gone. Hope she give decision this coming week . as she promised she will do in two weeks. Hope for the best.
> kind regards
> preet


Hi Preet,

What's the complex part to your case?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Police clearance from australia and india?*

Dear all, 

Actually, i have been staying in Australia since April, 2014 on 189 PR visa and i went to india on a vacation of 3 months for my wedding. After that, i lodged my partner visa for my wife and i have some doubts in regards to my police clearance. I understand that i need to apply for an australian police clearance. But, i don't have a clue whether i can apply it online. Moreover, do i need to get a police clearance certificate from india too? i submitted a police clearance certificate from india when i lodged my 189 PR visa in the month of October, 2013. Is that PCC still valid or do i need to get a new one?

Thanks,
Sathi


----------



## aashu4uiit

*Good News for Online Applicants*

Those who have applied should not worry , see my case 

Lodgement Date: 23 Sep 14
CO Allocation: 20 April 15
Visa Grant Date: 31 July 15
Case Officer: DD

Applied Online. 3 Short calls from CO . 2 to me and 1 to wife.

Also Note that I am a PR holder from 2013 but I am india only and my wife is also here.

So no condition to be in Australia.

Best of Luck to everyone. Please PM in case you need some info
I will rarely check the forum as I am moving to sydney now so will be busy with packing and all


----------



## Scauz

aashu4uiit said:


> Those who have applied should not worry , see my case
> 
> Lodgement Date: 23 Sep 14
> CO Allocation: 20 April 15
> Visa Grant Date: 31 July 15
> Case Officer: DD
> 
> Applied Online. 3 Short calls from CO . 2 to me and 1 to wife.
> 
> Also Note that I am a PR holder from 2013 but I am india only and my wife is also here.
> 
> So no condition to be in Australia.
> 
> Best of Luck to everyone. Please PM in case you need some info
> I will rarely check the forum as I am moving to sydney now so will be busy with packing and all


This is great news for you mate


----------



## Scauz

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Actually, i have been staying in Australia since April, 2014 on 189 PR visa and i went to india on a vacation of 3 months for my wedding. After that, i lodged my partner visa for my wife and i have some doubts in regards to my police clearance. I understand that i need to apply for an australian police clearance. But, i don't have a clue whether i can apply it online. Moreover, do i need to get a police clearance certificate from india too? i submitted a police clearance certificate from india when i lodged my 189 PR visa in the month of October, 2013. Is that PCC still valid or do i need to get a new one?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sathi


Hi, 

Yes you need to obtain:

1. Australian PCC from AFP (National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police) - can be obtained on-line and the turnaround is few days only (fees under AUD 50)!

2. Indian PCC (Regional Passport Office - as per your passport stamp) - fees around INR 500 and I think , this can be obtained from Indian high Commission. 

Validity of Indian and Australian PCC is 1 year - the PCCs you obtained in 2013 are no more valid! 

For more details , check "http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/91989-afp-national-police-checks.html"

Good Luck


----------



## preet8525

louie19810 said:


> Hi Preet,
> 
> What's the complex part to your case?


unlawful for around 2 years .


----------



## Scauz

My Wife got her visa... 5 minuets back  

Date lodged online : 22nd Oct 2014

Good luck to all.


----------



## Maxpunj

Scauz said:


> My Wife got her visa... 5 minuets back
> 
> Date lodged online : 22nd Oct 2014
> 
> Good luck to all.


Congo mate god bless and have beautiful life lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Scauz

Maxpunj said:


> Congo mate god bless and have beautiful life lane:lane:lane:lane:


Thank you for the kind words and I wish you well too


----------



## RajXetri

Scauz said:


> My Wife got her visa... 5 minuets back
> 
> Date lodged online : 22nd Oct 2014
> 
> Good luck to all.


Congo, whats your CO initals? any calls /docs requested ?

Regards,

raj


----------



## Scauz

RajXetri said:


> Congo, whats your CO initals? any calls /docs requested ?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> raj


Thank you. 

Only one call today from a lady officer to my Wife. No documents requested. CO is DD but got a call from someone else... initials BS. 

Cheers.


----------



## RajXetri

Scauz said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Only one call today from a lady officer to my Wife. No documents requested. CO is DD but got a call from someone else... initials BS.
> 
> Cheers.


thanks for reply, its good to see people getting visa after long wait, at the same time worries as my DOL is 21 Aug got co on may but nthng yet 

good luck for days ahead....


----------



## Scauz

RajXetri said:


> thanks for reply, its good to see people getting visa after long wait, at the same time worries as my DOL is 21 Aug got co on may but nthng yet
> 
> good luck for days ahead....


I suggest that you email the AHC with your concern. Wish you well.


----------



## RajXetri

Scauz said:


> I suggest that you email the AHC with your concern. Wish you well.


have you guys sent email or made any contact/request for processing ? 

thanks,

raj


----------



## Scauz

RajXetri said:


> have you guys sent email or made any contact/request for processing ?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> raj


Yes, i sent an email on 30th July 2015 to their immigration email account and also CC to the CO. You do that too. 

Cheers,


----------



## Rinku_K

Hi guys, 

I am required to do PCC, can anyone please help me with what exactly I need to be doing? I am an Indian and am currently located in India.

Many thanks in advance,


----------



## vicprab11

Rinku_K said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am required to do PCC, can anyone please help me with what exactly I need to be doing? I am an Indian and am currently located in India.
> 
> Many thanks in advance,


Hey bro. You need to go to passport sewa kendra ..book an appointment with them.they will guide you from right there. Cheers


----------



## louie19810

Hello Everyone just an update

I got a call from a case officer in regards to my wife's application..Details are below:-

DOL: 28/08/2014

DOA: 05/09/2014

Medicals Submitted: 17/09/2014

PCC: 04/2015

CO Alloted: 01/08/2015 (PResuming today cause he rang me)

CO Initial: AB

Waiting on CO to ring my wife to confirm a few travel dates and he is ready to make a decision today

So happy :-D....Just want to say to everyone to stay positive, i know the long wait is hurting but it will pay off.

Case officer rang me and asked questions like " Has your wife live in any other country for more than 12 months in the last 10 years", " what is the highest qualification your wife has attained? Where is your wife at the moment? If you wife ready to travel to Australia ASAP? Is there anything that will hinder her travel eg: Is she pregnant etc??

Got those questions asked and now I'm waiting for him to ring my wife. I then asked him is everything good? Is her file ok? His response was Yes everything looks goods just need to confirm her travel dates and I'll make the decisison.

Good luck to all and me :-D

If anyone needs any info as to what we added to our file let me know and I'll give you some details. Our file is decision ready. Ps: 

REgards

Louis


----------



## Scauz

Rinku_K said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am required to do PCC, can anyone please help me with what exactly I need to be doing? I am an Indian and am currently located in India.
> 
> Many thanks in advance,


Yes, visit a passport seva kendra (PSK) with your passport and other national ID cards. Just walk in to the nearest branch as generally no need to book an appointment!

Also, make sure you get a PCC from PSK that comes under the regional passport offcie - as stamped in your passport as AHC only accepts the PCC issued by that office/PSK.

Fees for Indian PCC is around INR 500. 

Cheers,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

louie19810 said:


> Hello Everyone just an update
> 
> I got a call from a case officer in regards to my wife's application..Details are below:-
> 
> DOL: 28/08/2014
> 
> DOA: 05/09/2014
> 
> Medicals Submitted: 17/09/2014
> 
> PCC: 04/2015
> 
> CO Alloted: 01/08/2015 (PResuming today cause he rang me)
> 
> CO Initial: AB
> 
> Waiting on CO to ring my wife to confirm a few travel dates and he is ready to make a decision today
> 
> So happy :-D....Just want to say to everyone to stay positive, i know the long wait is hurting but it will pay off.
> 
> Case officer rang me and asked questions like " Has your wife live in any other country for more than 12 months in the last 10 years", " what is the highest qualification your wife has attained? Where is your wife at the moment? If you wife ready to travel to Australia ASAP? Is there anything that will hinder her travel eg: Is she pregnant etc??
> 
> Got those questions asked and now I'm waiting for him to ring my wife. I then asked him is everything good? Is her file ok? His response was Yes everything looks goods just need to confirm her travel dates and I'll make the decisison.
> 
> Good luck to all and me :-D
> 
> If anyone needs any info as to what we added to our file let me know and I'll give you some details. Our file is decision ready. Ps:
> 
> REgards
> 
> Louis


Wow! what an optimistic post yours is! I wish you good luck for visa.


----------



## Maxpunj

Somebody got visa after 14 months on another forum look alike immi has awaken 

Hey every one my wife and daughter have got their visa today.
*
Application lodged on 29/04/2014
*
last requested document submitted on 31/08/2015
*
So after 15months and 4days we got our visa....
*
Visa under section 309 and 100 both granted as we have 2 years old daughter...so my wife and daughter got direct PR..
*
Initially our CO was RS after 13 months CO changed name NW she is one of the best I can say.......she called this morning at 9am Indian time and*gave us this good news and told us that we will be getting confirmation emails in few minutes.
*
She Is best CO she helped us a lots and lots.....hope all people waiting will get their visa soon..


----------



## **Rachel**

My husband lodged his visa 309/100 on 31 October 2014. Medicals and police checks have all been done. Don't know if it makes a difference but we are based in England and want to move to Brisbane Australia. We were told 10-14 months for processing but this is a big difference. Has anyone had their 309/100 visa granted recently? How long did it take? Thanks


----------



## Pracena Varghese-Joseph

Hi all.... I feel the happiest ever as I write in this time. I got my visa last evening. 

Visa type: subclass 309 offshore
Submission : through VFS Mumbai
DOL: 28 Aug 14
DoA : 2 Sep 14
Medicals: 17 Sep 14
PCC : Feb 15
CO allocation: 3 Aug 15
Visa grant: 3 Aug 15
Entry date: before 17 Sep 15

My husband n me got a call from CO where he did some minor enquiries regarding my travel history n education. Then said I can check email within 30 mins n so it was. Since we had a migration Agent the mail was sent to him as he was our contact point. 

So excited now. I know the wait has been tough so I continue to pray for those who are still waiting. God bless you all.


----------



## Maxpunj

Pracena Varghese-Joseph said:


> Hi all.... I feel the happiest ever as I write in this time. I got my visa last evening.
> 
> Visa type: subclass 309 offshore
> Submission : through VFS Mumbai
> DOL: 28 Aug 14
> DoA : 2 Sep 14
> Medicals: 17 Sep 14
> PCC : Feb 15
> CO allocation: 3 Aug 15
> Visa grant: 3 Aug 15
> Entry date: before 17 Sep 15
> 
> My husband n me got a call from CO where he did some minor enquiries regarding my travel history n education. Then said I can check email within 30 mins n so it was. Since we had a migration Agent the mail was sent to him as he was our contact point.
> 
> So excited now. I know the wait has been tough so I continue to pray for those who are still waiting. God bless you all.


Heeeyyyyyy hip hip hurrreeeee congo mate best of luck for future cheers lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Rinku_K

vicprab11 said:


> Hey bro. You need to go to passport sewa kendra ..book an appointment with them.they will guide you from right there. Cheers


Fantastic.. thanks mate for the information..


----------



## Rinku_K

Scauz said:


> Yes, visit a passport seva kendra (PSK) with your passport and other national ID cards. Just walk in to the nearest branch as generally no need to book an appointment!
> 
> Also, make sure you get a PCC from PSK that comes under the regional passport offcie - as stamped in your passport as AHC only accepts the PCC issued by that office/PSK.
> 
> Fees for Indian PCC is around INR 500.
> 
> Cheers,


Thank you so much for the info.. will get that done.
Also, I have lived in the UK for over 12 months in the last 10 years, do I need to get a PCC from the UK as well?


----------



## Scauz

Rinku_K said:


> Thank you so much for the info.. will get that done.
> Also, I have lived in the UK for over 12 months in the last 10 years, do I need to get a PCC from the UK as well?


Yes, as per the requirement you would need that too because you stayed there for over 12 months. 

Best Wishes.


----------



## preet8525

hi guys 
first of congratulations to all who got visa.....
just an update. got call from co and she asked me about my family, my wife family, her employment and wages, our relationship history, sharing responsibility like in bills , my study and lots of other normal question. Was like 42 min call. I don't know what's from here.
scared..........
kind regards
preet


----------



## Scauz

preet8525 said:


> hi guys
> first of congratulations to all who got visa.....
> just an update. got call from co and she asked me about my family, my wife family, her employment and wages, our relationship history, sharing responsibility like in bills , my study and lots of other normal question. Was like 42 min call. I don't know what's from here.
> scared..........
> kind regards
> preet


Good progress... at least you got a call from AHC. I guess, you will get a grant email very soon


----------



## preet8525

Scauz said:


> Good progress... at least you got a call from AHC. I guess, you will get a grant email very soon


thanks for ur kind words...hope get it soon
hope everyone get visa asap . this wait is killing us all...


----------



## RajXetri

hello all,

Finally got visa.My details:


DOL:21 Aug
CO :12 May
CO: TV
Grant: 4 Aug
no communication from CO 

Thanks all for being a part,sharing information and giving advices ...wish you all the best to all waiting ..good luck

regards,

raj


----------



## Scauz

RajXetri said:


> hello all,
> 
> Finally got visa.My details:
> 
> 
> DOL:21 Aug
> CO :12 May
> CO: TV
> Grant: 4 Aug
> no communication from CO
> 
> Thanks all for being a part,sharing information and giving advices ...wish you all the best to all waiting ..good luck
> 
> regards,
> 
> raj


Congrats


----------



## RajXetri

Scauz said:


> Congrats


thank you


----------



## Pracena Varghese-Joseph

louie19810 said:


> Hello Everyone just an update
> 
> I got a call from a case officer in regards to my wife's application..Details are below:-
> 
> DOL: 28/08/2014
> 
> DOA: 05/09/2014
> 
> Medicals Submitted: 17/09/2014
> 
> PCC: 04/2015
> 
> CO Alloted: 01/08/2015 (PResuming today cause he rang me)
> 
> CO Initial: AB
> 
> Waiting on CO to ring my wife to confirm a few travel dates and he is ready to make a decision today
> 
> So happy :-D....Just want to say to everyone to stay positive, i know the long wait is hurting but it will pay off.
> 
> Case officer rang me and asked questions like " Has your wife live in any other country for more than 12 months in the last 10 years", " what is the highest qualification your wife has attained? Where is your wife at the moment? If you wife ready to travel to Australia ASAP? Is there anything that will hinder her travel eg: Is she pregnant etc??
> 
> Got those questions asked and now I'm waiting for him to ring my wife. I then asked him is everything good? Is her file ok? His response was Yes everything looks goods just need to confirm her travel dates and I'll make the decisison.
> 
> Good luck to all and me :-D
> 
> If anyone needs any info as to what we added to our file let me know and I'll give you some details. Our file is decision ready. Ps:
> 
> REgards
> 
> Louis



Hey Louie, glad your wife got the visa... Oh wait... That's me... Yay I'm happy as can be. Lol

To all you guys waiting out there.... Yes this is a tiring wait and you got to sip on the cup of patience slowly(well I was bad at this n nearly had tantrums with my husband every other week) but yes the feeling to get it just erases all the negativity the wait brings in. 
Best of luck to all of you.... Louie & Me will surely keep you in our prayers.


----------



## louie19810

Hi All

Good news! My wife got her visa grant yesterday......

DOL: 28/08/2014
Application type: Paper via VFS Mumbai
Case Type: Simple (Wife did not travel or stayed in Australia)...We didn't even apply for tourist/visitor visa.
Medicals: 17/09/2014
PCC: 28/04/2015
Migration Agent: Yes
CO Allotted: 03/08/2015
CO Initial: AB
Visa Granted: 03/08/2015

Did not submit FORM 80 although we had it ready just in case CO asked for it.

CO rang me yesterday and asked a few questions and then rang my wife....confirmed that visa will be granted within half hour. Came to work this morning and got an email from migration agent with grant letter....

Good luck to all...You'll get visa soon!!!


----------



## Rinku_K

Another question please - I have lived in the UK for over 12 months in the last 10 years, do I need PCC from UK as well?


----------



## Pret

Hello guys,

I am a new member and looking if there's a separate group for those who have applied for PMV online.


----------



## girlaussie

Yes you have to provide UK PCC.

Girl Aussie



Rinku_K said:


> Another question please - I have lived in the UK for over 12 months in the last 10 years, do I need PCC from UK as well?


----------



## Rinku_K

girlaussie said:


> Yes you have to provide UK PCC.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you so much for your response,

Do you know the process for it?


----------



## soniat

Hi All,

Can anyone help me regarding this? how do we update contact details of sponser? we applied for my spouse visa on 3rd nov 2014 via online application, while my husband was in India. He went back to australia in Feb 2015 and has changed his contact no.s. How do we update his new contact details in immiAccount? His sponsership form contains contact details which he is no longer using. I realised this when i read many sponsers of spouse visa getting calls from CO directly, and I really fear that my husband would miss a call from CO. I be really thankful if someone could help me on this. pls help


----------



## Scauz

soniat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone help me regarding this? how do we update contact details of sponser? we applied for my spouse visa on 3rd nov 2014 via online application, while my husband was in India. He went back to australia in Feb 2015 and has changed his contact no.s. How do we update his new contact details in immiAccount? His sponsership form contains contact details which he is no longer using. I realised this when i read many sponsers of spouse visa getting calls from CO directly, and I really fear that my husband would miss a call from CO. I be really thankful if someone could help me on this. pls help


Hi, 

Send an email to "[email protected]" with your latest details. Do mention your passport number , TRN & name. 

Cheers,


----------



## soniat

Scauz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Send an email to "[email protected]" with your latest details. Do mention your passport number , TRN & name.
> 
> Cheers,


Thank you so much for your prompt reply. I will send an email at the earliest. thank you so much once again


----------



## preet8525

hi guy good news
GOT MY VISA JUST 20 MIN AGO AFTER 42 MIN CALL FROM CO YESTERDAY
cant describe how happy I am 
its been long 13 months and 2 days since I applied
my case was complex as I was unlawful for more than 2 year in Australia and I was married to an aussie and I file my case by myself(no agent) 
pls hang in there all who waiting good news soon will knock ur doors.
I hope all waiting friends get visa really soon . 
I really wanna say big thanks to all members here that help me a lot through this process.
dol -3 july 2014
co 1-(ww) march 2015
co 2-(su)- april 2015
co 3-(nk)- may 2015
co 4-(ww) augest 2015 (they assigned me back to first co)

visa grant- 5 augest 2015
kind regards
preet


----------



## Scauz

soniat said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt reply. I will send an email at the earliest. thank you so much once again


No problem, Soniat


----------



## Scauz

preet8525 said:


> hi guy good news
> GOT MY VISA JUST 20 MIN AGO AFTER 42 MIN CALL FROM CO YESTERDAY
> cant describe how happy I am
> its been long 13 months and 2 days since I applied
> my case was complex as I was unlawful for more than 2 year in Australia and I was married to an aussie and I file my case by myself(no agent)
> pls hang in there all who waiting good news soon will knock ur doors.
> I hope all waiting friends get visa really soon .
> I really wanna say big thanks to all members here that help me a lot through this process.
> dol -3 july 2014
> co 1-(ww) march 2015
> co 2-(su)- april 2015
> co 3-(nk)- may 2015
> co 4-(ww) augest 2015 (they assigned me back to first co)
> 
> visa grant- 5 augest 2015
> kind regards
> preet


Congrats


----------



## Maxpunj

preet8525 said:


> hi guy good news
> GOT MY VISA JUST 20 MIN AGO AFTER 42 MIN CALL FROM CO YESTERDAY
> cant describe how happy I am
> its been long 13 months and 2 days since I applied
> my case was complex as I was unlawful for more than 2 year in Australia and I was married to an aussie and I file my case by myself(no agent)
> pls hang in there all who waiting good news soon will knock ur doors.
> I hope all waiting friends get visa really soon .
> I really wanna say big thanks to all members here that help me a lot through this process.
> dol -3 july 2014
> co 1-(ww) march 2015
> co 2-(su)- april 2015
> co 3-(nk)- may 2015
> co 4-(ww) augest 2015 (they assigned me back to first co)
> 
> visa grant- 5 augest 2015
> kind regards
> preet


Wow great news congrates bro i know how it feel as being illegal i am in the same boat like you hope i will get my visa soon Have good life mate


----------



## girlaussie

Not a problem  

Check this link: https://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

It's easy online simply process. 

Girl Aussie 



Rinku_K said:


> Thank you so much for your response,
> 
> Do you know the process for it?


----------



## preet8525

thanks everyone.. hope ur visa get approved soon ....
kind regards 
preet


----------



## Rinku_K

girlaussie said:


> Not a problem
> 
> Check this link: https://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx
> 
> It's easy online simply process.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you so much girl aussie, 
Will check that out


----------



## vicprab11

preet8525 said:


> thanks everyone.. hope ur visa get approved soon ....
> kind regards
> preet


Congrats mate. Great news


----------



## preet8525

vicprab11 said:


> Congrats mate. Great news


thanks vicprab... hope u get ur really soon


----------



## vicprab11

preet8525 said:


> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate. Great news
> 
> 
> 
> thanks vicprab... hope u get ur really soon
Click to expand...

Thanks bro. Really appreciate your kind words have a great life ahead


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Few enquiries regards to my wife's partner visa*

Dear all,

I am planning to bring my wife on visitor visa sooner and i wish to clarify few doubts.

Does applying visitor visa for my wife when her Partner visa (which i applied on 29 Jun'15) in progress) delays the grant of Partner visa? Few of my friends told me that it may delay the partner visa. Could you please shed light on this?

Thanks,
Sathi


----------



## vicprab11

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am planning to bring my wife on visitor visa sooner and i wish to clarify few doubts.
> 
> Does applying visitor visa for my wife when her Partner visa (which i applied on 29 Jun'15) in progress) delays the grant of Partner visa? Few of my friends told me that it may delay the partner visa. Could you please shed light on this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sathi


Na mate dnt think so... I have so many friends who brang their partners on visitor visa and they got visa in standard processing times 9-12 mnths.


----------



## Rinku_K

Do I need to change my name to my husband's for the passport seva kendra to issue me with the pcc?


----------



## vicprab11

Rinku_K said:


> Do I need to change my name to my husband's for the passport seva kendra to issue me with the pcc?


Just take your marriage certificate with you .


----------



## Rinku_K

vicprab11 said:


> Just take your marriage certificate with you .


Oh great!

Thankyou so much


----------



## vicprab11

Rinku_K said:


> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just take your marriage certificate with you .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great!
> 
> Thankyou so much
Click to expand...

Cheers .have a good one


----------



## sathiyaseelan

vicprab11 said:


> Na mate dnt think so... I have so many friends who brang their partners on visitor visa and they got visa in standard processing times 9-12 mnths.


Vicprab, thanks for your information. Do i need to have a job to apply for visitor visa to my wife? I am not employed currently. Do i need to show minmum bank balance?


----------



## vicprab11

sathiyaseelan said:


> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Na mate dnt think so... I have so many friends who brang their partners on visitor visa and they got visa in standard processing times 9-12 mnths.
> 
> 
> 
> Vicprab, thanks for your information. Do i need to have a job to apply for visitor visa to my wife? I am not employed currently. Do i need to show minmum bank balance?
Click to expand...

Sorry mate I dnt have any idea about this one.


----------



## Maxpunj

sathiyaseelan said:


> Vicprab, thanks for your information. Do i need to have a job to apply for visitor visa to my wife? I am not employed currently. Do i need to show minmum bank balance?


No i dont think that job is must to apply visa for your family


----------



## harishbab

Hi I have applied tourist visa for my wife.
No it does not need any job etc..
The things you need to submit are below:

1. 1419 filled form. either 3mon/6 month.
2. Provide the HAP id if already undertook medical checkup.
3. Bank statement of the person living in australia(bank balance confirmation & transaction details for last 6 months.)
4a. Job contract/letter of employment for the person living in australia(proof that you live and earn here and you can take care of the expenses, medical, and all of your partner visiting you)
4b. Salary slips for last two months of person living in australia.
5. ATO Notice of assessment of previous 1-2 years.
6. Passport (JP certified) of person in australia.
7. Visa grant notice/letter of PR of person living in australia.
8. Strong invitation letter mentioning why you want your wife here...mention any specific dates/occassions..anniversaries..etc..Birthdays..or moments you wish to spend together..etc..(Statutory declaration to be done..i mean sign in front of JP)
9. Bank statement of person applying for tourist visa.
10. If working, (employment letter and then approval of leave for the period of the tourist visa you are applying.)
11. Else property documents or any other thing on the person name/ or parents name. (preferred on name of tourist).
12. Passport notarised all copies..or you can get it in VFS..
13. photos.
14. Marriage certificate.
15. Covering letter from tourist.


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi guys I rang immigration today and to my surprise operator informed me that my case officer have changed, its been reallocated to CO (RG) ...oh god I don't know when this waiting time going to end.Its already been 12 months since I have lodged my application.Does any one here have the same officer as mine, if yes can please let me know what he is like.My medicals expired as well ..huh

regards,
PHOENIX.


----------



## soniat

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Good afternoon. Did anyone who lodged his/her partner visa in the month of September/November get the allocation of case officer? Also, i would like to request everyone to maintain a signature of visa processing timelines such as the date of visa lodging, allocation of case officer etc. so that we could analyse the current processing times.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathi (Steve)


Hi..My DOL is 3rd Nov 2014. No communication from immigration yet. wondering if CO is assigned or not. Have the same status on immiaccount of assessment in progress since May 2015. I think each case vary and simplest cases get their visa earlier then those with complex cases. this has been the trend so far if we see people's experiences on this forum.


----------



## Harjit

Hi everyone 

I'm new to this forum.

I applied for my partner visa in September 2014. Since then I haven't heard anything from ahc. All the required documents attached with application.
Still no case officer yet.

How long it will take more 
Anyone help please


----------



## girlaussie

Average processing time is 9-12 months for Partner Visa Offshore. 

Girl Aussie



Harjit said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new to this forum.
> 
> I applied for my partner visa in September 2014. Since then I haven't heard anything from ahc. All the required documents attached with application.
> Still no case officer yet.
> 
> How long it will take more
> Anyone help please


----------



## Harjit

Hi girl Aussie 
Thanks for reply.

What is the status for your application.


----------



## girlaussie

I got me visa longggg time ago 

Girl Aussie 



Harjit said:


> Hi girl Aussie
> Thanks for reply.
> 
> What is the status for your application.


----------



## Harjit

That's really good


----------



## soniat

Hi everyone..no news of visa grant from anyone?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

soniat said:


> Hi everyone..no news of visa grant from anyone?


hi there, i suppose no one has update on Partner visa. it seems silent.


----------



## vicprab11

Hi everyone. Want to share good news. I applied my 309/100 ...
Dol 2/feb/2015
Medicals afp and ipc submitted at time of lodgement
My case is very very complex .I was unlawful for ages. because my student visa was cancelled bcz I did not met visa conditions .I applied for protection visa which was also rejected and then applied for partner onshore which was also rejected due to schedule 3 criteria. Pretty much all the complications in my case... 
I applied for tourist visa in july from india. which I got granted on the grounds of my child birth which is due in september second week. I had a 3 year ban on temporary visa which Immigration waive off the ban because of compelling and compassionate reasons.
Note : it was not possible to get visa without ay lawyer .I had to argue alot with immigration and had to gave assurance and department also requested bond as a security which is $5000 (refunded on departure before visa expiry) that I will comply all visa conditions.. like 
NO WORK 
NO STUDY 
NO FURTHER STAY AFTER 3 MONTHS
MEDICALS ALSO REQUESTED

Well good luck to all and hope this information will help someone who have same circumstances .. and please do not apply yourself it is most likely your application will be denied if you have baddest immigration history like me and also hire the best immigration lawyer who have tons of experience and help you in this scenario. Thankyou
Kind Regards
Vicprab 11


----------



## lonewolf007

vicprab11 said:


> Hi everyone. Want to share good news. I applied my 309/100 ...
> Dol 2/feb/2015
> Medicals afp and ipc submitted at time of lodgement
> My case is very very complex .I was unlawful for ages. because my student visa was cancelled bcz I did not met visa conditions .I applied for protection visa which was also rejected and then applied for partner onshore which was also rejected due to schedule 3 criteria. Pretty much all the complications in my case...
> I applied for tourist visa in july from india. which I got granted on the grounds of my child birth which is due in september second week. I had a 3 year ban on temporary visa which Immigration waive off the ban because of compelling and compassionate reasons.
> Note : it was not possible to get visa without ay lawyer .I had to argue alot with immigration and had to gave assurance and department also requested bond as a security which is $5000 (refunded on departure before visa expiry) that I will comply all visa conditions.. like
> NO WORK
> NO STUDY
> NO FURTHER STAY AFTER 3 MONTHS
> MEDICALS ALSO REQUESTED
> 
> Well good luck to all and hope this information will help someone who have same circumstances .. and please do not apply yourself it is most likely your application will be denied if you have baddest immigration history like me and also hire the best immigration lawyer who have tons of experience and help you in this scenario. Thankyou
> Kind Regards
> Vicprab 11



Congratulations VicPrab !!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix1986

Congratulations Vicprab ...
hope soon you get partner's visa too.Njoy yourself in Australia


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Queries in regards to 40SP form*

Dear all,

I lodged 40SP sponsorship form using the same immiaccount that was created for my wife's partner/spouse visa (309/100). I mean, both the partner visa application and my sponsorship for my wife have been lodged using the same immi account. But, the status of SP sponsorship form has not changed yet. It shows "submitted" till now though the partner/spouse visa application's status has been changed to "application received". Did i do anything wrong? Do i need to create a different immi account just to lodge my sponsorship 40SP form?

Thanks,
Sathi


----------



## lonewolf007

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I lodged 40SP sponsorship form using the same immiaccount that was created for my wife's partner/spouse visa (309/100). I mean, both the partner visa application and my sponsorship for my wife have been lodged using the same immi account. But, the status of SP sponsorship form has not changed yet. It shows "submitted" till now though the partner/spouse visa application's status has been changed to "application received". Did i do anything wrong? Do i need to create a different immi account just to lodge my sponsorship 40SP form?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sathi


Hi Sathi,

No you don't have to create a different immi account you need to attached all the proofs you have into your section and your wife needs to attach into her section. When did you lodge the application.

Cheers!!!!!


----------



## mohit_gemini

*(subclass 309)*

Hi Guys, 
I haven't posted on this forum before, but just wanted to share my wife's visa processing time line.

Subclass - 309
Date of lodgement - 04th Sept 2014. 
Medicals - Oct 2014
PCC - Oct 2014

Visa grant - 11/08/2015.

Case officer - S

My wife got a call from the case officer, and asked some general questions. And then we received the letter within 2 hours.

Its a long processing time, but eventually its all worth it


----------



## vicprab11

Phoenix1986 said:


> Congratulations Vicprab ...
> hope soon you get partner's visa too.Njoy yourself in Australia


Thankyou buddy . Hope you also get your visa soon 
Regards 
Vicprab 11


----------



## vicprab11

lonewolf007 said:


> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Want to share good news. I applied my 309/100 ...
> Dol 2/feb/2015
> Medicals afp and ipc submitted at time of lodgement
> My case is very very complex .I was unlawful for ages. because my student visa was cancelled bcz I did not met visa conditions .I applied for protection visa which was also rejected and then applied for partner onshore which was also rejected due to schedule 3 criteria. Pretty much all the complications in my case...
> I applied for tourist visa in july from india. which I got granted on the grounds of my child birth which is due in september second week. I had a 3 year ban on temporary visa which Immigration waive off the ban because of compelling and compassionate reasons.
> Note : it was not possible to get visa without ay lawyer .I had to argue alot with immigration and had to gave assurance and department also requested bond as a security which is $5000 (refunded on departure before visa expiry) that I will comply all visa conditions.. like
> NO WORK
> NO STUDY
> NO FURTHER STAY AFTER 3 MONTHS
> MEDICALS ALSO REQUESTED
> 
> Well good luck to all and hope this information will help someone who have same circumstances .. and please do not apply yourself it is most likely your application will be denied if you have baddest immigration history like me and also hire the best immigration lawyer who have tons of experience and help you in this scenario. Thankyou
> Kind Regards
> Vicprab 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations VicPrab !!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Thankyou bubby


----------



## Harjit

Congratulation vicprab11 & Mohit 
Good luck for your future..


----------



## Becky26

Hey All! 

Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for being away for ages. 

Firstly, Congratulations to all who got their visas approved!!!! Wish you and your partner a happy life ahead. 
Great to see some movement of applications  

And I have finally submitted my application for the subclass 100 partner permanent visa stage on Monday, August 10, 2015. My eligibility date was July 22, 2015 but I had to organise some documents which took longer than I had expected.

Haven't received any acknowledgement just yet. I dropped of my application at the DIBP office in Brisbane. And they informed me that once the processing centre which also is in Briabane receives the application, they will then send the acknowledgement letter via email.

Just thought of sharing this with you all. In case this comes in handy to those going though same Stage 2 of the visa process. 

The waiting game begins for me again. 
Good luck to all waiting. 

Kind Regards, 
Becky


----------



## Harjotss

Hi becky can I want *UR *suggestions *plZ*? Ta
*
No text-speak please - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Becky26

Harjotss said:


> Hi becky can I want UR suggestions plZ? Ta Thank you. kaju/moderator


Hey kaju, 

How can I help?  

Sent from my iPhone using Expat Forum App


----------



## Harjotss

I applied my wife partner visa 309 on 13 May 2014 we had co in April document asked in June evidence of contact n finance all submitted n then last week she had face to face interview with senior co n our co ... She answered every question but she have bad immi history student visa cancelled then mrt refusal overstay about 1.5 year .... It's been 1 week we havnt heard anything n it's her birthday next month n I really want her here any suggestion or advise thanks becky


----------



## Becky26

So sorry to hear about the long wait for your partner's visa. 

I too was interviewed by my case officer and a senior case officer for 2 and a half hours back in February 2014. 
Both of them sounded like they were interrogating me. From their questions they sounded like they were trying to convince me that my relationship with my husband wasn't genuine. 

My visa was approved 8 months after my interview but there were other issues after the interview was completed which is why it took so long. 

As long as you have covered all 4 categories in the partner migration booklet in your application and provided plenty of evidence you should be fine.
Because of the rough history with DIBP, your case is being scrutinised more than others' but as long as your application can evidence your relationship as genuine and continuing you shouldn't stress too much. 

Hope this helps. Wish you a speedy grant. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Expat Forum App


----------



## Harjotss

Hi becky for u help that's what they did to my partner trying to convince that relationship is not guinev..... But she didn't hide anything n gave more evidence that suggest relationship was guinane n ongoing ta


----------



## Becky26

I was crying at the end of my interview cause she asked me what will you do if your visa was rejected- without thinking the after effects of my words I said whatever happens no one and nothing can keep us apart. We love each and we will find a way to be together. 
She didn't ask me any more questions after that. 

Our first onshore partner visa in 2012 was rejected because we didn't know how the partner visa application worked and we were provided incorrect information by the immigration officer. 

The day we got approved was the happiest day of our life  
Good Luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Expat Forum App


----------



## Harjotss

Thanks becky you reckon I should call n ask about progress of app or wait ta


----------



## Rinku_K

Becky26 said:


> I was crying at the end of my interview cause she asked me what will you do if your visa was rejected- without thinking the after effects of my words I said whatever happens no one and nothing can keep us apart. We love each and we will find a way to be together.
> She didn't ask me any more questions after that.
> 
> Our first onshore partner visa in 2012 was rejected because we didn't know how the partner visa application worked and we were provided incorrect information by the immigration officer.
> 
> The day we got approved was the happiest day of our life
> Good Luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Expat Forum App


Hi Becky,

Just read your post, feel sorry for the way they interogated you. Do they do this to every applicant or only to those with complex case? I submitted mine in Feb this year and am not very happy with my agent. I am thinking to do the remaining process on my own but am not 100% sure on that. Do you think an agent is necessary when it comes to queries? Also, what are all the documents that I can expect Co to request? 
Thanks in advance,


----------



## Becky26

Rinku_K said:


> Hi Becky, Just read your post, feel sorry for the way they interogated you. Do they do this to every applicant or only to those with complex case? I submitted mine in Feb this year and am not very happy with my agent. I am thinking to do the remaining process on my own but am not 100% sure on that. Do you think an agent is necessary when it comes to queries? Also, what are all the documents that I can expect Co to request? Thanks in advance,


Hey Rinku_K

Thanks for your words of kindness. My husband and I had a rejected partner visa on our immigration history which was because of our lack of knowledge. I went to Australia on a student visa then met my husband a few years later and we started dating then living together then got married. And my husband is not of Indian origin.
The only complication was the rejected onshore partner visa application.
Not everyone gets interviewed face to face. 

Even after our first rejected partner visa application we didn't hire a migration agent because I later on researched on what we needed before applying again. There was actually nothing complicated with our relationship. The rejection letter clearly stated that the case officer rejected our first file because of lack of evidence. So the second file was about 600-700 pages roughly. We provided more than needed because of our past rejection.
And by the grace of GOD we got approved.

If there are no complications with your case you should be alright putting the file together on your own. Partner visa is pretty straight forward. 
If you do want to go for a migration agent you surely can. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Expat Forum App


----------



## Harjotss

Hi becky sorry to bother you so you reckon I should wait till ahc contact me or should give buzz cosz it's my wife birthday next month ta??


----------



## ravikumk

Hi All..I need help now...PR is getting delayed and I plan to join my wife on Student Dependent Visa...anyone who can tell me what documents are actually required from my wife (she is in Australia on student visa for 1.5 yrs) And how much funds should I show as I will be financing myself...I contacted a consultancy and they say I need NOC from parents, invitation letter from my wife and stuff....Please help if anyone can


----------



## Becky26

Harjotss said:


> Hi becky sorry to bother you so you reckon I should wait till ahc contact me or should give buzz cosz it's my wife birthday next month ta??


Hey Harjotss,

Apologies about the late reply. You can email and/or call AHC to get an update on your application. Hope this helps. Please do keep us updated on the progress of your application.
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Expat Forum App


----------



## Becky26

ravikumk said:


> Hi All..I need help now...PR is getting delayed and I plan to join my wife on Student Dependent Visa...anyone who can tell me what documents are actually required from my wife (she is in Australia on student visa for 1.5 yrs) And how much funds should I show as I will be financing myself...I contacted a consultancy and they say I need NOC from parents, invitation letter from my wife and stuff....Please help if anyone can


Hey ravikumk,

This thread is for partner subclass 309/100 visa applicants. You might not get much help on here. Please start a new thread or find a thread with Student visa related information to get some advice.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Expat Forum App


----------



## Harjotss

Thanks becky did you call aswell after *UR* interview?? I'm worry that calling them with *b *like annoying them this might effect the outcome of app ... Should I speak to operater or my co ... *Cosz *operater never tells *u *the right thing ....

*Please don't use Text-speak - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you
kaju/moderator*


----------



## ParthS

*Offshore paper application*

hi everyone,
first of all i am deeply impressed by the civilized collective help this forum has encouraged over this short period of time. 
My query is regarding the partner visa application: I am an Australian citizen who went to India to get married in july 2105, I fortunately possess an Indian marriage certificate. My friends have advised to not to go for partner visa as the process time is unbearable, instead they suggested Visa type 300 which is prospective spouse visa, the fees for both the visa application is the same so it doesn't make a lot of difference unless one of them is processed faster. 
Is paper application has any advantage of being processed any faster than online application?
i would be obliged to get any help regarding the visa type i should apply and how should i proceed with it, paper or online?
Thanks a ton in advance and Best of luck for whatever you're looking for. 
have patience:fingerscrossed:
MarkS


----------



## council

ParthS said:


> hi everyone,
> first of all i am deeply impressed by the civilized collective help this forum has encouraged over this short period of time.
> My query is regarding the partner visa application: I am an Australian citizen who went to India to get married in july 2105, I fortunately possess an Indian marriage certificate. My friends have advised to not to go for partner visa as the process time is unbearable, instead they suggested Visa type 300 which is prospective spouse visa, the fees for both the visa application is the same so it doesn't make a lot of difference unless one of them is processed faster.
> Is paper application has any advantage of being processed any faster than online application?
> i would be obliged to get any help regarding the visa type i should apply and how should i proceed with it, paper or online?
> Thanks a ton in advance and Best of luck for whatever you're looking for.
> have patience:fingerscrossed:
> MarkS


IMO if you are already married it would not be proper to apply for a 300 visa as that would be misrepresemtation and could cause more problems. Besides that would also mean a double cost for another visa when you come to australia to get married again.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## girlaussie

The Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300) is for people who want to come to Australia to marry their prospective spouse, the average processing time for this visa is around 9-12 months. As you are already married, your Partner has to apply Partner Visa 309/100 Offshore, the average processing time for this visa is 12 months but if applicant submit all documents along with medical & PCC then she may get grant in 8-10 months, however it is subjected to CO if he/she needs more doc/info. 

Paper or Online, both are same in me view, whatever is convenient for you.

Girl Aussie



ParthS said:


> hi everyone,
> first of all i am deeply impressed by the civilized collective help this forum has encouraged over this short period of time.
> My query is regarding the partner visa application: I am an Australian citizen who went to India to get married in july 2105, I fortunately possess an Indian marriage certificate. My friends have advised to not to go for partner visa as the process time is unbearable, instead they suggested Visa type 300 which is prospective spouse visa, the fees for both the visa application is the same so it doesn't make a lot of difference unless one of them is processed faster.
> Is paper application has any advantage of being processed any faster than online application?
> i would be obliged to get any help regarding the visa type i should apply and how should i proceed with it, paper or online?
> Thanks a ton in advance and Best of luck for whatever you're looking for.
> have patience:fingerscrossed:
> MarkS


----------



## ParthS

council said:


> IMO if you are already married it would not be proper to apply for a 300 visa as that would be misrepresemtation and could cause more problems. Besides that would also mean a double cost for another visa when you come to australia to get married again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Is my Indian marriage certificate recognised by the commonwealth of Australia?


----------



## council

ParthS said:


> Is my Indian marriage certificate recognised by the commonwealth of Australia?


As long as your documents are issued by the government or any authorized agency then they should be recognized by any government agency anywhere.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Scauz

ParthS said:


> hi everyone,
> first of all i am deeply impressed by the civilized collective help this forum has encouraged over this short period of time.
> My query is regarding the partner visa application: I am an Australian citizen who went to India to get married in july 2105, I fortunately possess an Indian marriage certificate. My friends have advised to not to go for partner visa as the process time is unbearable, instead they suggested Visa type 300 which is prospective spouse visa, the fees for both the visa application is the same so it doesn't make a lot of difference unless one of them is processed faster.
> Is paper application has any advantage of being processed any faster than online application?
> i would be obliged to get any help regarding the visa type i should apply and how should i proceed with it, paper or online?
> Thanks a ton in advance and Best of luck for whatever you're looking for.
> have patience:fingerscrossed:
> MarkS


Yes, Indian Marriage Certificate is recognised by Australian government. 

Does not matter if it's an on-line or paper based application! My Wife applied on-line and she got approval in under 8.5 months. On-line application process, in my view, is much simpler! 

If you are really concerned about the time frame, best way would be to get your spouse here on Tourist/Visitor visa and then at the end of three months file an onshore partner visa application (the processing time is, I guess, 12 months!) - I know people who have done this very successfully! 

Hope that helps!


----------



## lonewolf007

Hi Guys,

Can someone please tell do we need to upload form 47sp on immi account coz there is no option when you click on attach document.

Thanks


----------



## Doggester

Hi all 
Vicprab Phoenix 
Finally visa granted superhappy
Case officer called both of us for interview on tuesday, asked general questions about relationship. And within 30 minutes visa granted. Still can't believe after 17 months got partner visa, 
We were calling case officer literally every week, otherwise for sure visa would have been further delayed.

DOL: 20/03/2014
CO allocation:13/01/2015
Grant:11/08/2015
Interview: 45 minutes of applicant and 10 minutes of sponsor

Complex visa history of applicant including onshore partner visa refusal and student visa cancellation.


----------



## Scauz

lonewolf007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone please tell do we need to upload form 47sp on immi account coz there is no option when you click on attach document.
> 
> Thanks


No need to upload this form!


----------



## Doggester

Hi harjotss
As you can read we had exact same history but CO took only telephonic interview. 
But me and my partner both have been speaking with CO like every week asking for update. That I reckon indicated to her of our serious and genuine relationship.
If relationship is genuine and you can put it across then they have to give it.
I would suggest sponsor to call case officer and ask for update.

Ta
Douggy


----------



## lonewolf007

Doggester said:


> Hi harjotss
> As you can read we had exact same history but CO took only telephonic interview.
> But me and my partner both have been speaking with CO like every week asking for update. That I reckon indicated to her of our serious and genuine relationship.
> If relationship is genuine and you can put it across then they have to give it.
> I would suggest sponsor to call case officer and ask for update.
> 
> Ta
> Douggy


Congratulations Doggester!!!!

I also have a same case history even worst than you but 100% genuine relationship. lets see...


----------



## vicprab11

Doggester said:


> Hi all
> Vicprab Phoenix
> Finally visa granted superhappy
> Case officer called both of us for interview on tuesday, asked general questions about relationship. And within 30 minutes visa granted. Still can't believe after 17 months got partner visa,
> We were calling case officer literally every week, otherwise for sure visa would have been further delayed.
> 
> DOL: 20/03/2014
> CO allocation:13/01/2015
> Grant:11/08/2015
> Interview: 45 minutes of applicant and 10 minutes of sponsor
> 
> Complex visa history of applicant including onshore partner visa refusal and student visa cancellation.


Hey bro congratulations ... thats ay great news buddy. You have seriously waited for ages... well wish a happy life with your partner.


----------



## Maxpunj

Doggester said:


> Hi all
> Vicprab Phoenix
> Finally visa granted superhappy
> Case officer called both of us for interview on tuesday, asked general questions about relationship. And within 30 minutes visa granted. Still can't believe after 17 months got partner visa,
> We were calling case officer literally every week, otherwise for sure visa would have been further delayed.
> 
> DOL: 20/03/2014
> CO allocation:13/01/2015
> Grant:11/08/2015
> Interview: 45 minutes of applicant and 10 minutes of sponsor
> 
> Complex visa history of applicant including onshore partner visa refusal and student visa cancellation.


thats really good news wow now take every step in your life with sincerely and positively good luck mate cheers


----------



## Phoenix1986

Doggester said:


> Hi harjotss
> As you can read we had exact same history but CO took only telephonic interview.
> But me and my partner both have been speaking with CO like every week asking for update. That I reckon indicated to her of our serious and genuine relationship.
> If relationship is genuine and you can put it across then they have to give it.
> I would suggest sponsor to call case officer and ask for update.
> 
> Ta
> Douggy


Hey douggy what a great newz mate ....so happy for you bro ...Thats right good things always comes to those who waits ...
have a great life in Australia.tc
Best regards,
Phoenix.


----------



## lonewolf007

Hi Guys,

Can someone please tell me how can i update my contact details (Mobile Number) with DIBP?

My mobile number has changed.

Thanks.


----------



## Scauz

lonewolf007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone please tell me how can i update my contact details (Mobile Number) with DIBP?
> 
> My mobile number has changed.
> 
> Thanks.


Send an email to AHC New Delhi with your latest details. Also, mention your passport passport number & name for identification. You will receive a confirmation email from them! 

Please spend some time searching the answers to your questions. Put your question keywords in search and you will have the answers relatively quickly! 

Cheers,


----------



## lonewolf007

Scauz said:


> Send an email to AHC New Delhi with your latest details. Also, mention your passport passport number & name for identification. You will receive a confirmation email from them!
> 
> Please spend some time searching the answers to your questions. Put your question keywords in search and you will have the answers relatively quickly!
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks Scauz


----------



## Rinku_K

Becky26 said:


> Hey Rinku_K
> 
> Thanks for your words of kindness. My husband and I had a rejected partner visa on our immigration history which was because of our lack of knowledge. I went to Australia on a student visa then met my husband a few years later and we started dating then living together then got married. And my husband is not of Indian origin.
> The only complication was the rejected onshore partner visa application.
> Not everyone gets interviewed face to face.
> 
> Even after our first rejected partner visa application we didn't hire a migration agent because I later on researched on what we needed before applying again. There was actually nothing complicated with our relationship. The rejection letter clearly stated that the case officer rejected our first file because of lack of evidence. So the second file was about 600-700 pages roughly. We provided more than needed because of our past rejection.
> And by the grace of GOD we got approved.
> 
> If there are no complications with your case you should be alright putting the file together on your own. Partner visa is pretty straight forward.
> If you do want to go for a migration agent you surely can.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Expat Forum App


Hey backy,

Well done in enduring the torture.. thanks for the response.. hope the AHC speed up the process.

Stay blessed,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Few queries in regards to my wife's partner visa?*

Dear all,

Good afternoon! Hope everyone is fine. I lodged my wife's partner visa application on 29th June, 2015 and have been waiting for case officer's allocation. Now, i would like to know whether becoming pregnant (when the visa application is in progress) affect the visa processing times. Does it delay the grant of visa? Also, I submitted the sponsorship form for my wife on the same immi account as i lodged the partner visa application. Is that alright or do i need to create another immi account and submit it there?

Your response is highly appreciated.

Cheers!

Sathi


----------



## vicprab11

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Good afternoon! Hope everyone is fine. I lodged my wife's partner visa application on 29th June, 2015 and have been waiting for case officer's allocation. Now, i would like to know whether becoming pregnant (when the visa application is in progress) affect the visa processing times. Does it delay the grant of visa? Also, I submitted the sponsorship form for my wife on the same immi account as i lodged the partner visa application. Is that alright or do i need to create another immi account and submit it there?
> 
> Your response is highly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathi


Case officer allocation takes ages around 10 months mate...better apply for tourist visa...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

lonewolf007 said:


> Hi Sathi,
> 
> No you don't have to create a different immi account you need to attached all the proofs you have into your section and your wife needs to attach into her section. When did you lodge the application.
> 
> Cheers!!!!!


Hi Lonewolf,

This means that only one application (stage 1-temporary partner visa") needs to lodged where I and my wife need attache the proofs. Is this correct? Anyway, i applied my wife's partner visa on 29 June, 2015 that you can see from my signature as well. Thanks for your answer mate.

Cheers!

Sathi


----------



## sathiyaseelan

vicprab11 said:


> Case officer allocation takes ages around 10 months mate...better apply for tourist visa...


Thanks vicprab for answering my second question. But, what about my first question? Does becoming pregnant when partner visa application is in progress hamper the visa processing time?


----------



## girlaussie

No it won't. Has she already completed her medicals??

I will answer your PM later today. 

Girl Aussie 



sathiyaseelan said:


> Thanks vicprab for answering my second question. But, what about my first question? Does becoming pregnant when partner visa application is in progress hamper the visa processing time?


----------



## Scauz

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Good afternoon! Hope everyone is fine. I lodged my wife's partner visa application on 29th June, 2015 and have been waiting for case officer's allocation. Now, i would like to know whether becoming pregnant (when the visa application is in progress) affect the visa processing times. Does it delay the grant of visa? Also, I submitted the sponsorship form for my wife on the same immi account as i lodged the partner visa application. Is that alright or do i need to create another immi account and submit it there?
> 
> Your response is highly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathi



Only one account is sufficient! 

Regarding pregnancy, refer to the information: Visas and Migration Family Migration Oct 3 - Australian High Commission



If I fall pregnant before my visa is granted, what do I need to do?

As a first step, the applicant is required to inform their case officer or the New Delhi visa office about the change in circumstance as soon as possible. The applicant will be required to provide medical evidence of the pregnancy.

One of the conditions for a Partner Visa requires the applicant to enter Australia before a specified date. In the interests of the safety of the pregnant passenger and the unborn child, most airlines prohibit pregnant passengers from travelling beyond a certain point in pregnancy.

Pregnant applicants who are unable to travel or who choose to deliver their child in India are encouraged to request the New Delhi visa office to hold their visa application until after the birth of their child. This will prevent a breach of the entry condition.

If the applicant chooses to deliver their child in India and their visa application is under process at the time of the child’s birth, the child is automatically considered a secondary applicant of the Partner Visa application. To ensure the child is granted a visa at the same time as the primary applicant, the applicant should inform their case officer or the New Delhi visa office about the birth of the child and submit the child’s birth certificate as soon as possible after delivery.

The child will be assessed accordingly and further evidence such as medical examinations and Police Clearance Certificates for the Sponsor will be requested. Once all the requirements are met, the child will be granted a visa at the same time as the primary applicant.

Will my case be expedited?

The Department regularly receives requests for applications to be expedited for the applicant to deliver their child in Australia. We acknowledge that your personal circumstances may be difficult however; pregnancy is not considered a compelling circumstance to expedite an application.

A decision on the application can be made as soon as the case officer has assessed that there is sufficient information available.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Scauz said:


> Only one account is sufficient!
> 
> Regarding pregnancy, refer to the information: Visas and Migration Family Migration Oct 3 - Australian High Commission
> 
> 
> 
> If I fall pregnant before my visa is granted, what do I need to do?
> 
> As a first step, the applicant is required to inform their case officer or the New Delhi visa office about the change in circumstance as soon as possible. The applicant will be required to provide medical evidence of the pregnancy.
> 
> One of the conditions for a Partner Visa requires the applicant to enter Australia before a specified date. In the interests of the safety of the pregnant passenger and the unborn child, most airlines prohibit pregnant passengers from travelling beyond a certain point in pregnancy.
> 
> Pregnant applicants who are unable to travel or who choose to deliver their child in India are encouraged to request the New Delhi visa office to hold their visa application until after the birth of their child. This will prevent a breach of the entry condition.
> 
> If the applicant chooses to deliver their child in India and their visa application is under process at the time of the child’s birth, the child is automatically considered a secondary applicant of the Partner Visa application. To ensure the child is granted a visa at the same time as the primary applicant, the applicant should inform their case officer or the New Delhi visa office about the birth of the child and submit the child’s birth certificate as soon as possible after delivery.
> 
> The child will be assessed accordingly and further evidence such as medical examinations and Police Clearance Certificates for the Sponsor will be requested. Once all the requirements are met, the child will be granted a visa at the same time as the primary applicant.
> 
> Will my case be expedited?
> 
> The Department regularly receives requests for applications to be expedited for the applicant to deliver their child in Australia. We acknowledge that your personal circumstances may be difficult however; pregnancy is not considered a compelling circumstance to expedite an application.
> 
> A decision on the application can be made as soon as the case officer has assessed that there is sufficient information available.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Hi Scauz,

Thanks for your information. But, actually, if i lodged my application online over immi accountt, i suppose this is not applicable. I went through the same page earlier as well and found that only the candidates who apply at AHC/VFS branches need to follow the above instructions. To others, who lodged through immi account, i presume these are not applicable. Anyway, thanks for your reply.

Regards,
Sathi


----------



## sathiyaseelan

girlaussie said:


> No it won't. Has she already completed her medicals??
> 
> I will answer your PM later today.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi Girlaussie, Thanks for your response. No, she did not take the medical exam yet.


----------



## Scauz

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Scauz,
> 
> Thanks for your information. But, actually, if i lodged my application online over immi accountt, i suppose this is not applicable. I went through the same page earlier as well and found that only the candidates who apply at AHC/VFS branches need to follow the above instructions. To others, who lodged through immi account, i presume these are not applicable. Anyway, thanks for your reply.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathi


No problem, Sathi. 

I don't think it depends on how the application is lodged so it should be applicable to both, on-line & walk-in. 

Suggest, you contact AHC and ask a generic question and see what they say. Do let us know. 

Cheers,


----------



## girlaussie

1: No, it won't have any impact on your case, if medical has not done then applicant may not like to go for xray and in such case she may like to put her application on hold which obviously means medical will only be done after the baby's birth. As your application is only 1.5 months old and the average processing time for this visa 12 months so I am assuming if you guys wish to opt for 'No Xray during pregnancy' then you may add baby in your case later.

2: No, you did right, you don't need to create another account. 

Girl Aussie



sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Good afternoon! Hope everyone is fine. I lodged my wife's partner visa application on 29th June, 2015 and have been waiting for case officer's allocation. Now, i would like to know whether becoming pregnant (when the visa application is in progress) affect the visa processing times. Does it delay the grant of visa? Also, I submitted the sponsorship form for my wife on the same immi account as i lodged the partner visa application. Is that alright or do i need to create another immi account and submit it there?
> 
> Your response is highly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathi


----------



## girlaussie

It doesn't matter as the applicant is based in India and the application is process at AHC India so applicant has to update them about any change of circumstances. 

Girl Aussie 



sathiyaseelan said:


> Thanks for your information. But, actually, if i lodged my application online over immi accountt, i suppose this is not applicable. I went through the same page earlier as well and found that only the candidates who apply at AHC/VFS branches need to follow the above instructions. To others, who lodged through immi account, i presume these are not applicable. Anyway, thanks for your reply.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathi


----------



## rtrsaravanan

Guys / Mods,

I am visiting this thread after a while now. 

I am bit confused as to why isn't there any more updats on the spreadsheet ? The doesnt seem to have been any additions post January this year. I tried to add my entry using the form in Becky's signature, I dont see that either. Am I using the wrong link here ?

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

girlaussie said:


> It doesn't matter as the applicant is based in India and the application is process at AHC India so applicant has to update them about any change of circumstances.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi there, yesterday, i dropped a line to AHC in india about my wife's changes in passport such as new passport number, endorsement of my name into her passport and change of her surname. I (the sponsor) have another change in my circumstance as well. When i applied for my wife's partner visa, i mentioned an old mobile number whose sim card was lost. As a result, I bought a new sim card with a new mobile number. How could i update this information? through Notification of changes form or over an email to AHC, india? Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## noobrex

I am looking for anyone who is currently in Delhi and is lodging Visa sub class 100 by himself ..or suggest any good agent ...its very urgent


----------



## Scauz

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi there, yesterday, i dropped a line to AHC in india about my wife's changes in passport such as new passport number, endorsement of my name into her passport and change of her surname. I (the sponsor) have another change in my circumstance as well. When i applied for my wife's partner visa, i mentioned an old mobile number whose sim card was lost. As a result, I bought a new sim card with a new mobile number. How could i update this information? through Notification of changes form or over an email to AHC, india? Thanks for your guidance.


Hi Sathi, 

Just send them an email "[email protected]" with your latest details. Do mention old contact and the following details. 

Applicant Details: 
1. Passport No: 
2. Name: 
3. DOB: 

No need to fill any forms! 

Cheers,


----------



## Scauz

noobrex said:


> I am looking for anyone who is currently in Delhi and is lodging Visa sub class 100 by himself ..or suggest any good agent ...its very urgent


Have you tried VFS? They have office in Delhi.


----------



## girlaussie

You have to complete form 929 - Change of Address/Passport.

'where a new passport has been issued with a new name, you should provide certified copies of the Bio-data page of the previous passport, new passport and official evidence of name change (eg. change of name certificate, marriage certificate) with this form in order for the department to confirm your identity.' 

Return complete form to AHC India by post or if your partner applied online then upload it through immi account.

Girl Aussie



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi there, yesterday, i dropped a line to AHC in india about my wife's changes in passport such as new passport number, endorsement of my name into her passport and change of her surname. I (the sponsor) have another change in my circumstance as well. When i applied for my wife's partner visa, i mentioned an old mobile number whose sim card was lost. As a result, I bought a new sim card with a new mobile number. How could i update this information? through Notification of changes form or over an email to AHC, india? Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## girlaussie

Form 929 -Change of Address / Passport details is specifically for this very purpose, applicant just can't update such important information without completing the completing form.

Girl Aussie



Scauz said:


> Hi Sathi,
> 
> Just send them an email "[email protected]" with your latest details. Do mention old contact and the following details.
> 
> Applicant Details:
> 1. Passport No:
> 2. Name:
> 3. DOB:
> 
> No need to fill any forms!
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## girlaussie

'VFS Services Australia Pty Ltd is a trusted partner to “The Government of India” in Australia and manages the administrative function of the Visa, Passport, OCI, PCC, IDLV & other Miscellaneous Services application process' they are NOT Visa Agent.

Girl Aussie



Scauz said:


> Have you tried VFS? They have office in Delhi.


----------



## Scauz

Scauz said:


> Hi Sathi,
> 
> Just send them an email "[email protected]" with your latest details. Do mention old contact and the following details.
> 
> Applicant Details:
> 1. Passport No:
> 2. Name:
> 3. DOB:
> 
> No need to fill any forms!
> 
> Cheers,


My response is in relation to the change in mobile numbers only!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Scauz said:


> My response is in relation to the change in mobile numbers only!


Dear Scauz,

Thanks for your update. But, actually, only my contact details (sponsor) have changed. Do i need to update them still in the way you said. 

Thanks,
Sathi


----------



## Scauz

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear Scauz,
> 
> Thanks for your update. But, actually, only my contact details (sponsor) have changed. Do i need to update them still in the way you said.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sathi


Yes Sathi, do send them an email about change in contact details - this should be sufficient. I had a similar case - so speaking from experience  

Cheers,


----------



## Scauz

girlaussie said:


> 'VFS Services Australia Pty Ltd is a trusted partner to “The Government of India” in Australia and manages the administrative function of the Visa, Passport, OCI, PCC, IDLV & other Miscellaneous Services application process' they are NOT Visa Agent.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Yes, they are not exactly agents and I never mentioned them as agents.


----------



## noobrex

noobrex said:


> I am looking for anyone who is currently in Delhi and is lodging Visa sub class 100 by himself ..or suggest any good agent ...its very urgent


No ones from Delhi and in delhi ?


----------



## lonewolf007

Hi Guys,

I had refusal for partner visa onshore due to Schedule 3 criteria and now i have applied offshore in March 2015 my wife is coming to meet me in December she wants me to apply visitor visa but i think i can't apply coz of Schedule 3 criteria.

Can someone please help me with this query?

Thanks.


----------



## vicprab11

lonewolf007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had refusal for partner visa onshore due to Schedule 3 criteria and now i have applied offshore in March 2015 my wife is coming to meet me in December she wants me to apply visitor visa but i think i can't apply coz of Schedule 3 criteria.
> 
> Can someone please help me with this query?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes mate. If there is 3 year ban imposed on you for temporary visa. Then definitely it will be denied. You must have compelling and compassionate reasons to wave off ban. 
Cheers 
Vicprab 11


----------



## girlaussie

Yes you can't if there is a 3 year ban unless you have real compelling & compassionate reason to waive your imposed ban.

Girl Aussie



lonewolf007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had refusal for partner visa onshore due to Schedule 3 criteria and now i have applied offshore in March 2015 my wife is coming to meet me in December she wants me to apply visitor visa but i think i can't apply coz of Schedule 3 criteria.
> 
> Can someone please help me with this query?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## girlaussie

Then would you mind advising in what context you were suggesting OP about VFS Delhi? 

"Have you tried VFS? They have office in Delhi."

Girl Aussie



Scauz said:


> Yes, they are not exactly agents and I never mentioned them as agents.


----------



## Rinku_K

Guys, I am struggling to get an appointment with PKS, and when I call them for an alternate way of booking the appointment, they say 'there is no alternative and the appointment will have to be booked online only' 
Any help on this would be appreciated!

Thanks a tonne in advance,


----------



## vicprab11

Rinku_K said:


> Guys, I am struggling to get an appointment with PKS, and when I call them for an alternate way of booking the appointment, they say 'there is no alternative and the appointment will have to be booked online only'
> Any help on this would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks a tonne in advance,


Mate there are lot of people around psk office they do work for new passport and all the stuff to get the appointments for police clearance. They charge money around 300 rupees to get you the appointment by applying online. Even I struggled to get this because its bit tricky to get it but not tough ..
Cheers


----------



## Rinku_K

vicprab11 said:


> Mate there are lot of people around psk office they do work for new passport and all the stuff to get the appointments for police clearance. They charge money around 300 rupees to get you the appointment by applying online. Even I struggled to get this because its bit tricky to get it but not tough ..
> Cheers


Cool..

Will check that out..

Thank you for the info


----------



## Scauz

Rinku_K said:


> Guys, I am struggling to get an appointment with PKS, and when I call them for an alternate way of booking the appointment, they say 'there is no alternative and the appointment will have to be booked online only'
> Any help on this would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks a tonne in advance,


If it is for PCC then just walk-in with the required documents (Passport, print out of visa applied, fees paid, etc...) and you should get it in under 2 hours. Many people have got PCC this way. 
My wife booked it on-line and when she arrived at the PSK , she was told by the official there "no need to book on-line". Or get an agent. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Scauz

girlaussie said:


> Then would you mind advising in what context you were suggesting OP about VFS Delhi?
> 
> "Have you tried VFS? They have office in Delhi."
> 
> Girl Aussie


Though your question is irrelevant to the thread topic, I am answering for completeness. 

VFS is a service/solution provider between the client and the government and so it does work as agent, at least partially. 

Also, it is not an Australian firm. It is a Mumbai based firm with various offices around the globe and is owned by Kuoni Travel.


----------



## Harjotss

Hi every1 I'm glad to inform that my wife got visa grant yesterday but my lawyer call me this morning ... Feeling sky high.. Top of moon no words to express burahhhh... Co 1 - HC Co 2 AB. Co 3 RG he is best co act quicker m to the poin ... 
Dol 13 May 2014 It was hard time for me ... Complication student visa cancelation mrt refused 2 year overstay In April co Harpreet was allocated ask docs in June evidence of contact n finance all submitted after pushing ahc they gave me AB as co he asked for face to face interview at ahc with senior co on 7 August which was taken by RG n sco after that on 19 August RB call me n ask few general question about relationship n he must have granted visa straight away ... Thanks n appreciate every1 help this forum really help ... N lastly if UR relational ship is genuine no 1 can stop UR visa ta


----------



## Scauz

Harjotss said:


> Hi every1 I'm glad to inform that my wife got visa grant yesterday but my lawyer call me this morning ... Feeling sky high.. Top of moon no words to express burahhhh... Co 1 - Harpreet Chahal hc Co 2 Atul bakshi ab. Co 3 Rahul ghildiyal he is best co act quicker m to the poin ...
> Dol 13 May 2014 It was hard time for me ... Complication student visa cancelation mrt refused 2 year overstay In April co Harpreet was allocated ask docs in June evidence of contact n finance all submitted after pushing ahc they gave me Atul as co he asked for face to face interview at ahc with senior co on 7 August which was taken by Rahul n sco after that on 19 August rahul call me n ask few general question about relationship n he must have granted visa straight away ... Thanks n appreciate every1 help this forum really help ... N lastly if UR relational ship is genuine no 1 can stop UR visa ta


Great! Congrats


----------



## Harjotss

Thanks scuz


----------



## lonewolf007

Harjotss said:


> Hi every1 I'm glad to inform that my wife got visa grant yesterday but my lawyer call me this morning ... Feeling sky high.. Top of moon no words to express burahhhh... Co 1 - Harpreet Chahal hc Co 2 Atul bakshi ab. Co 3 Rahul ghildiyal he is best co act quicker m to the poin ...
> Dol 13 May 2014 It was hard time for me ... Complication student visa cancelation mrt refused 2 year overstay In April co Harpreet was allocated ask docs in June evidence of contact n finance all submitted after pushing ahc they gave me Atul as co he asked for face to face interview at ahc with senior co on 7 August which was taken by Rahul n sco after that on 19 August rahul call me n ask few general question about relationship n he must have granted visa straight away ... Thanks n appreciate every1 help this forum really help ... N lastly if UR relational ship is genuine no 1 can stop UR visa ta


Congratulations Harjot!!!!!!

Can you please tell me the your DOL?

Wish you all the best for your Future.


----------



## girlaussie

Originally 'noobrex' enquired about lodging visa subclass 100 by himself or asked for any good agent, you suggested VFS Delhi which as per me understanding don't work as a Visa Agent, that's where I explained about VFS role to clarify 'noobrex' that they are not gonna assist him/her with the visa application in case he/she is looking for any advice/suggestion or has complicated case. (I should have explained this before, perhaps I was bit lazy  )

Hope this clarify the issue. 

Girl Aussie 



Scauz said:


> Though your question is irrelevant to the thread topic, I am answering for completeness.
> 
> VFS is a service/solution provider between the client and the government and so it does work as agent, at least partially.
> 
> Also, it is not an Australian firm. It is a Mumbai based firm with various offices around the globe and is owned by Kuoni Travel.


----------



## Phoenix1986

Hi guys good news I got my visa approved today. Can't express you guys how happy im at the moment .My case was very complex with student visa cancellation, MRT refusal and onshore partner visa withdrawal cause of schedule 3 criteria.
Case officer RG called me this morning and he even spoke to my partner for about 10 minutes each and about 15 minutes later received an email confirming visa grant .So all complex cases out there don't get panic,good news is not that far.
My case officer is the best CO ever, he presented himself decently and happy to help with any related queries.
DOL - 1 ST AUGUST
MOD - ONLINE
VISA - 309 DEFACTO (WE WERE NOT MARRIED)
ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTS REQUESTED - NONE
CASE OFFICER - 1ST MM
2ND RG
REGARDS
PHOENIX.
PS : Questions asked by CO.
Where did you first met you partner, Your financial commitments, why student visa was cancelled, Do you see it spouse like relationship, Partner's DOB.
THANKS GUYS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT.


----------



## lonewolf007

Phoenix1986 said:


> Hi guys good news I got my visa approved today. Can't express you guys how happy im at the moment .My case was very complex with student visa cancellation, MRT refusal and onshore partner visa withdrawal cause of schedule 3 criteria.
> Case officer RG called me this morning and he even spoke to my partner for about 10 minutes each and about 15 minutes later received an email confirming visa grant .So all complex cases out there don't get panic,good news is not that far.
> My case officer is the best CO ever, he presented himself decently and happy to help with any related queries.
> DOL - 1 ST AUGUST
> MOD - ONLINE
> VISA - 309 DEFACTO (WE WERE NOT MARRIED)
> ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTS REQUESTED - NONE
> CASE OFFICER - 1ST MM
> 2ND RG
> REGARDS
> PHOENIX.
> PS : Questions asked by CO.
> Where did you first met you partner, Your financial commitments, why student visa was cancelled, Do you see it spouse like relationship, Partner's DOB.
> THANKS GUYS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT.



Wow Congratulations Phoenix!!!!

1 year and 19 days not bad even though case was complex.!!!!!

I wish you all the best for your future.


----------



## vicprab11

Phoenix1986 said:


> Hi guys good news I got my visa approved today. Can't express you guys how happy im at the moment .My case was very complex with student visa cancellation, MRT refusal and onshore partner visa withdrawal cause of schedule 3 criteria.
> Case officer RG called me this morning and he even spoke to my partner for about 10 minutes each and about 15 minutes later received an email confirming visa grant .So all complex cases out there don't get panic,good news is not that far.
> My case officer is the best CO ever, he presented himself decently and happy to help with any related queries.
> DOL - 1 ST AUGUST
> MOD - ONLINE
> VISA - 309 DEFACTO (WE WERE NOT MARRIED)
> ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTS REQUESTED - NONE
> CASE OFFICER - 1ST MM
> 2ND RG
> REGARDS
> PHOENIX.
> PS : Questions asked by CO.
> Where did you first met you partner, Your financial commitments, why student visa was cancelled, Do you see it spouse like relationship, Partner's DOB.
> THANKS GUYS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT.


Good on ya mate. Have a great life. Cheers
Vicprab 11


----------



## lonewolf007

Hi Guys,

I got Married in Melbourne Last year i have got my marriage certificate.

My Question is do we need to register our marriage with BDM victoria to apply 309 visa?

Thanks.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Queries in regards to 929 Form?*

Dear all,

Good afternoon! Hope you guys are waiting for happy news. i have a few doubts whe i started filling in The notification of changes form (929). Please note that i would like to change my wife's passport details.

1. Actually, i filed my wife's partner visa online using immiaccount. But, at question no.6 in 929 form, they ask " At which office, the application was i lodged?" in Part A-Applicant's details. What do i need to fill in here. Both me and wife are from india. Do i need to fill in "AHC New Delhi" here?

2. Her surname (her father's name) in passport has been changed to my name. Do i need to submit an evidence of name change (please only her surname is changed and not her given name)?

Thanks,

Sathi


----------



## noobrex

anyone from delhi ? i need some help with this visa filing ....guys help


----------



## kirandadi

Hi Guys,

I would like to share my good news with you all. Finally my wife and Kid got their visa today after going through all the stress for almost 11 months. Thanks to everyone who have shared their valuable experiences here which really helped me a lot. 

DOL : 23 September 2014
CO Assigned: 08 Aug
Documents requested : Partner Indian PCC
Visa Grant: 21/08/2015

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## Parijat

*Biometrics Collection deadline Missed*

Hi mates,

I have applied for my wife's VISA 309 last month from Dhaka, Bangladesh. Waiting for CO to be assigned. But unfortunately we have missed the deadline of biometics collection which is usually 14 days after application lodged. Yesterday AHC official called my wife and asked to provide biometric ASAP. 

I called VFS for an appointment but they said they will not collect it if 14 days deadline have passed. I could not contact with AHC as today is weekend in Bangladesh. Is it any major issue? Is there anyone who faced similar situation like us? Please help.

BR//
Parijat


----------



## success_gain

kirandadi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like to share my good news with you all. Finally my wife and Kid got their visa today after going through all the stress for almost 11 months. Thanks to everyone who have shared their valuable experiences here which really helped me a lot.
> 
> DOL : 23 September 2014
> CO Assigned: 08 Aug
> Documents requested : Partner Indian PCC
> Visa Grant: 21/08/2015
> 
> Regards,
> Kiran


Congrates Kiran hope good days will be arriving for all waiters. .....


Would u plz share ur experience. .......Did u call up AHC if so how many attempts have you given......When did u submit your wife's medicals......Have you not submit the pcc before...... I am in same boat bcz even I and my kid were waiting for my visa grant i am December appliant


----------



## noobrex

Guys is anyone filling permanent subclass 100 visa in delhi by them self i need some help. Would be great if someone can help ...

Also, anyone from delhi who is filling there own the partner visa ? Or anyone who can suggest a good agent to do so...


----------



## girlaussie

You can't get a marriage certificate unless your marriage is registered in Victoria which I think you have already done it that's why you have the certificate.

As per BDM Victoria: You can use a standard marriage certificate as proof of your wedding for official purposes, such as changing your name on a passport or driver licence. We can only issue a marriage certificate once the marriage is registered in Victoria.

Girl Aussie



lonewolf007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got Married in Melbourne Last year i have got my marriage certificate.
> 
> My Question is do we need to register our marriage with BDM victoria to apply 309 visa?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## girlaussie

Hi,

1: you should write as: Online-AHC New Delhi

2: it's clearly stated on the form: Where a new passport has been issued with a new name, you should provide certified copies of the Bio-data page of the previous passport, new passport and official evidence of name change (eg. change of name certificate, marriage certificate) with this form in order for the department to confirm your identity. Send the certified copy of marriage certificate.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



sathiyaseelan said:


> 1. Actually, i filed my wife's partner visa online using immiaccount. But, at question no.6 in 929 form, they ask " At which office, the application was i lodged?" in Part A-Applicant's details. What do i need to fill in here. Both me and wife are from india. Do i need to fill in "AHC New Delhi" here?
> 
> 2. Her surname (her father's name) in passport has been changed to my name. Do i need to submit an evidence of name change (please only her surname is changed and not her given name)?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sathi


----------



## lonewolf007

girlaussie said:


> You can't get a marriage certificate unless your marriage is registered in Victoria which I think you have already done it that's why you have the certificate.
> 
> As per BDM Victoria: You can use a standard marriage certificate as proof of your wedding for official purposes, such as changing your name on a passport or driver licence. We can only issue a marriage certificate once the marriage is registered in Victoria.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks Aussie Girl ....I appreciate your time and energy.

Cheers !!!!


----------



## girlaussie

I don't know anyone or agent in Delhi but I applied meself & there are many who have done it without any agent, so please free to ask & you will be advised accordingly.

Girl Aussie 



noobrex said:


> Guys is anyone filling permanent subclass 100 visa in delhi by them self i need some help. Would be great if someone can help ...
> 
> Also, anyone from delhi who is filling there own the partner visa ? Or anyone who can suggest a good agent to do so...


----------



## girlaussie

Not a problem. Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie



lonewolf007 said:


> Thanks Aussie Girl ....I appreciate your time and energy.
> 
> Cheers !!!!


----------



## girlaussie

Did the department contact you for biometrics after visa lodgement through email? If yes, then as now you have missed the deadline, try to book online (I think VFS do take booking online even on the weekends) & see if you get any early date & inform them through email & explain why you missed it before & your next date when if you got booked. I hope this should be alright. 

Girl Aussie



Parijat said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have applied for my wife's VISA 309 last month from Dhaka, Bangladesh. Waiting for CO to be assigned. But unfortunately we have missed the deadline of biometics collection which is usually 14 days after application lodged. Yesterday AHC official called my wife and asked to provide biometric ASAP.
> 
> I called VFS for an appointment but they said they will not collect it if 14 days deadline have passed. I could not contact with AHC as today is weekend in Bangladesh. Is it any major issue? Is there anyone who faced similar situation like us? Please help.
> 
> BR//
> Parijat


----------



## lonewolf007

Hi Guys,

The Statutory declaration for 309 do we need to notarised or certified ?

Thanks.


----------



## kirandadi

success_gain said:


> Congrates Kiran hope good days will be arriving for all waiters. .....
> 
> 
> Would u plz share ur experience. .......Did u call up AHC if so how many attempts have you given......When did u submit your wife's medicals......Have you not submit the pcc before...... I am in same boat bcz even I and my kid were waiting for my visa grant i am December appliant


Hi,

I started calling the Indian Australian Immigration from 2nd week of July and I have written a lengthy email stating about the stress that I am undergoing due to my wife's medical condition. They have escalated my issue and assured me that they will assign the case officer as soon as possible. They have assigned the case officer on 8th August and then they have requested my Indian PCC, which I haven't submitted earlier. My wife and kid got their medicals done in May 18th. Overall I can say that the AHC guys in New Delhi have responded very well whenever I called them. So, If you have any issue or you want to let them your condition dont hesitate to call them or write them an email. Hope these processing times will be shortened going forward. All the very best!!

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## girlaussie

Yes Statutory Declaration must be signed by two witnesses. 

You can get a list of authorised witnesses from immi website.

Girl Aussie 



lonewolf007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The Statutory declaration for 309 do we need to notarised or certified ?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## lonewolf007

girlaussie said:


> Yes Statutory Declaration must be signed by two witnesses.
> 
> You can get a list of authorised witnesses from immi website.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks Aussie Girl


----------



## lonewolf007

Hi Guys,

I lodge my application in March 2015 and received HAP ID in JULY is that mean i have a case officer allocated?

Thanks.


----------



## vicprab11

lonewolf007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodge my application in March 2015 and received HAP ID in JULY is that mean i have a case officer allocated?
> 
> Thanks.


Na mate . Its for medicals I think so.
Cheers


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Any update on allocation of case officer recently?*

Hi lovely friends,

Is there any update on allocation of case officer recently? Does anyone who lodged visa perhaps in the month of November/December got CO? Waiting is really boring you know.

Regards,
Sathi


----------



## Simmangat

Hi
I am new here
My timeline is as following 
DOL-25 nov 2014
Medical done
I haven't heard of anything from them since then.. Waiting for my visa desperately. I was on visitor visa and just came back on Aug 11. If anyone can suggest how much long its gonna take??


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Simmangat said:


> Hi
> I am new here
> My timeline is as following
> DOL-25 nov 2014
> Medical done
> I haven't heard of anything from them since then.. Waiting for my visa desperately. I was on visitor visa and just came back on Aug 11. If anyone can suggest how much long its gonna take??


Hi there, the current visa processing times are between 9 and 12 months. So, you may get CO sooner. Be positive mate.


----------



## koushiksaha

*Partner Visa*

Hi Everyone,
I am glade to join this community where everyone is after a similar objective. I wish that every one can meet with his or her life partner as soon as possible and happily live in Australia.
I lodged a partner visa application for my wife in April 2015. I submitted all relevant documents except Medical. I am still waiting to approve her visa. Can you please tell me anyone that how long it takes to approve?

Kind Regards,
Koushik


----------



## council

koushiksaha said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am glade to join this community where everyone is after a similar objective. I wish that every one can meet with his or her life partner as soon as possible and happily live in Australia.
> I lodged a partner visa application for my wife in April 2015. I submitted all relevant documents except Medical. I am still waiting to approve her visa. Can you please tell me anyone that how long it takes to approve?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Koushik


Processing time for individual applicatilns will vary and is dependent on a number of factors.

For applications lodged outside AU itmay take around 5 months (low risk) to 12 months (high risk) - or even more.

If lodged in AU it may be from 6 to 8 months.


----------



## Scauz

lonewolf007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodge my application in March 2015 and received HAP ID in JULY is that mean i have a case officer allocated?
> 
> Thanks.


HAP ID is for Medicals. I don't think it has anything to do with the CO allocation. CO allocation time is around 36 weeks (applicable to applicants from India)!


----------



## Scauz

Simmangat said:


> Hi
> I am new here
> My timeline is as following
> DOL-25 nov 2014
> Medical done
> I haven't heard of anything from them since then.. Waiting for my visa desperately. I was on visitor visa and just came back on Aug 11. If anyone can suggest how much long its gonna take??


Have you tried calling AHC. They can tell you if the CO has been assigned!


----------



## Scauz

koushiksaha said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am glade to join this community where everyone is after a similar objective. I wish that every one can meet with his or her life partner as soon as possible and happily live in Australia.
> I lodged a partner visa application for my wife in April 2015. I submitted all relevant documents except Medical. I am still waiting to approve her visa. Can you please tell me anyone that how long it takes to approve?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Koushik


You need to be little more specific. Like , onshore or offshore application. Applicants country of origin. 
Applications from India can take up to 12 months and up to 1.5 years - generally these are complex cases! CO allocation takes around 8 months! 
If I were in you, I would call AHC in November to get an update. 

Hope that helps .


----------



## koushiksaha

*Partner Visa*



Scauz said:


> You need to be little more specific. Like , onshore or offshore application. Applicants country of origin.
> Applications from India can take up to 12 months and up to 1.5 years - generally these are complex cases! CO allocation takes around 8 months!
> If I were in you, I would call AHC in November to get an update.
> 
> Hope that helps .


Dear friend,
I applied my wife's partner visa(309) from AU (Onshore) while she is in India now. I could not get that why do you consider partner visa as a complex case. If you have any experience regarding this kind of scenario, can you share with this forum.

Thank you
Koushik


----------



## koushiksaha

Dear Friend,
I cannot understand why you have got HAP id so late when it is generated at the time of online application. Did you lodge paper application?

regards
Kosh (Koushik)


----------



## koushiksaha

*Partner Visa*



Scauz said:


> If it is for PCC then just walk-in with the required documents (Passport, print out of visa applied, fees paid, etc...) and you should get it in under 2 hours. Many people have got PCC this way.
> My wife booked it on-line and when she arrived at the PSK , she was told by the official there "no need to book on-line". Or get an agent.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Dear Friend,
If you are after PCC, you can get an appointment through online and then you have to meet with the officer at the given time with required documents.
you can go to passportindia.gov.in

Regards
Kosh (Koushik)


----------



## Scauz

koushiksaha said:


> Dear friend,
> I applied my wife's partner visa(309) from AU (Onshore) while she is in India now. I could not get that why do you consider partner visa as a complex case. If you have any experience regarding this kind of scenario, can you share with this forum.
> 
> Thank you
> Koushik


Hi Koushik, 

My colleague applied for his wife in Sept/Oct 2014 and no word yet (onshore application). 

Complex case is generally where the applicant or sponsor have not-so-favorable history here in Oz. 

You can always use search option and look for more details on complex cases. 

Cheers,


----------



## koushiksaha

*Partner Visa*



Scauz said:


> If it is for PCC then just walk-in with the required documents (Passport, print out of visa applied, fees paid, etc...) and you should get it in under 2 hours. Many people have got PCC this way.
> My wife booked it on-line and when she arrived at the PSK , she was told by the official there "no need to book on-line". Or get an agent.
> 
> Hope that helps.





Scauz said:


> Hi Koushik,
> 
> My colleague applied for his wife in Sept/Oct 2014 and no word yet (onshore application).
> 
> Complex case is generally where the applicant or sponsor have not-so-favorable history here in Oz.
> 
> You can always use search option and look for more details on complex cases.
> 
> Cheers,


Thank you for you reply n my post. Can you please explain me that what do you mean by "not-so-favorable history here in Oz".

Regards
Kosh (Koushik)


----------



## vicprab11

koushiksaha said:


> Scauz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is for PCC then just walk-in with the required documents (Passport, print out of visa applied, fees paid, etc...) and you should get it in under 2 hours. Many people have got PCC this way.
> My wife booked it on-line and when she arrived at the PSK , she was told by the official there "no need to book on-line". Or get an agent.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scauz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Koushik,
> 
> My colleague applied for his wife in Sept/Oct 2014 and no word yet (onshore application).
> 
> Complex case is generally where the applicant or sponsor have not-so-favorable history here in Oz.
> 
> You can always use search option and look for more details on complex cases.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for you reply n my post. Can you please explain me that what do you mean by "not-so-favorable history here in Oz".
> 
> Regards
> Kosh (Koushik)
Click to expand...

Hi. Complex cases are those where an applicant was unlawful for ages in australia or onshore partner visa refusal or mrt decisions refused then came offshore to apply for 309/100 visa ... these kind of cases takes longer time then normal once. Like in my case I have a worst immigration history . 
Student visa cancelled
Unlawful for ages 
Protection visa refused
Onshore partner visa refused
Then applied for 309/100
Also I applied for tourist visa which got granted and now in australia due to compelling and compassionate reasons I.e my wifes pregnancy.
Cheers 
Vicprab 11


----------



## Scauz

koushiksaha said:


> Thank you for you reply n my post. Can you please explain me that what do you mean by "not-so-favorable history here in Oz".
> 
> Regards
> Kosh (Koushik)


 - People who overstayed 
- criminal past or records
- people who spent time in detention centers
- etc etc

As I suggested in my previous post - do a search on this forum and you will find answers. 

Cheers,


----------



## Simmangat

Scauz said:


> Simmangat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I am new here
> My timeline is as following
> DOL-25 nov 2014
> Medical done
> I haven't heard of anything from them since then.. Waiting for my visa desperately. I was on visitor visa and just came back on Aug 11. If anyone can suggest how much long its gonna take??
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried calling AHC. They can tell you if the CO has been assigned!
Click to expand...

Hi 
Thanks for your advice i am planning to call AHC tomorrow.. Hope to hear something good.!!


----------



## Scauz

Simmangat said:


> Hi
> Thanks for your advice i am planning to call AHC tomorrow.. Hope to hear something good.!!


No problem. Good luck! My Wife applied a month before you applied and she got it early August, so I am guessing you should get yours by mid-September 

Hang in there


----------



## lonewolf007

HI Guys,

My wife has changed her address recently changed her address and she is the sponsor in my case how can we update her address with DIBP because on form 929 it says applicant can update the address.

Thanks.


----------



## Simmangat

Yeah fingers crossed!!


----------



## Simmangat

Scauz said:


> Simmangat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Thanks for your advice i am planning to call AHC tomorrow.. Hope to hear something good.!!
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. Good luck! My Wife applied a month before you applied and she got it early August, so I am guessing you should get yours by mid-September
> 
> Hang in there
Click to expand...

Yeah hopefully.. Fingers crossed!!
Actually I've been told that when you move out of Australia after your tourist visa.. Then they will grant you visa soon.. 
Hope for the good..!!


----------



## lonewolf007

HI Guys,

My wife has changed her address recently and she is the sponsor in my case how can we update her address with DIBP because on form 929 it says applicant can update the address.

Thanks.


----------



## Simmangat

Hello everyone 
I tried AHC today and the operator said that CO has not been assigned yet..
My agent who filed my case said that i should not contact embassy as this has a negative impact on the decision.. 
I just wanted to know is that true??
Please help. I am really worried.


----------



## girlaussie

Send email to your CO or local AHC with your Name/DOB/TRN and update Sponsor's detail. This should be ok.

Girl Aussie



lonewolf007 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> My wife has changed her address recently and she is the sponsor in my case how can we update her address with DIBP because on form 929 it says applicant can update the address.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Scauz

Simmangat said:


> Hello everyone
> I tried AHC today and the operator said that CO has not been assigned yet..
> My agent who filed my case said that i should not contact embassy as this has a negative impact on the decision..
> I just wanted to know is that true??
> Please help. I am really worried.


Why would it have a negative impact? No, I don't think so! Call them again in mid-October and get an update. Your case is well within the 12 months period. 

Cheers,


----------



## Scauz

lonewolf007 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> My wife has changed her address recently and she is the sponsor in my case how can we update her address with DIBP because on form 929 it says applicant can update the address.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, send them (the embassy it was lodged) an email. For Indian applicants, the email is: "[email protected]". 

Mention: 

1. Applicants DOB
2. Applicants Passport no.
3. Applicants & Sponsors Name
4. Old and new address of the Sponsor. 

Hope that helps. 

Cheers,


----------



## Simmangat

Scauz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just contacted AHC @ Delhi about my wife's 309 visa application. We applied in October 2014, Medicals in the same month and PCC uploaded in February 2015.
> 
> The operator was very helpful and advised us that the CO was assigned on 13 th May and initials are DD.
> 
> Anyone has any experience with DD?
> 
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Cheers,



Hi
Have you got ur visa?


----------



## Scauz

Simmangat said:


> Hi
> Have you got ur visa?


Yeah, my Wife got it in early August! All it took was 8.5 months


----------



## Simmangat

Scauz said:


> Simmangat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Have you got ur visa?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my Wife got it in early August! All it took was 8.5 months
Click to expand...

Awwww lucky you guys..!!!
Hopefully I will get my visa soon its 9 months already..!!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

girlaussie said:


> Send email to your CO or local AHC with your Name/DOB/TRN and update Sponsor's detail. This should be ok.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi Girlaussie,

As a result of change in my contact details (sponsor's details), i sent an email to the AHC New delhi last week and i have received a response from them that they have forwarded the details to the respective team. My query is that "Do we get an acknowledgement/update from them after the successful updation of my new contact details?" If so, then would it be through email or the changes on immi account?

Thanks in advance,

Sathi


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Queries in regards to visitor visa?*

Dear sweethearts,

I am apermanent resident who has been living in australia for1 year and 2 months now. I recently got married and applied for partner visa to my wife on 30 June 15. I am planning to bring my wife on visitor visa and would like request yout o answer my questions below.

1. What are the conditions for me to apply for her visitor visa? 
2. Do i need to have a current employment? 
3. Do i need to have a minimum balance in bank account?
4. Do i need to stay here in australia for at least 2 years to invite my wife on family visitor visa?
5. Is it a good idea to ask her to lodge her independent visitor visa? What is the minimum balance she needs to show in her bank account?
6. Which one is good t go for? asking her to come on visitor visa independently or to bring her on family visitor visa?
7. Also, please share with me the list of documents needed for the cases?
8. Do i need to create a new immi account to invite her on family visitor visa or can i do it using her existing immi account itself?
9. Does she need to go through medical examination in either case? Please note that she did not take any medical exam yet for partner visa.

Looking forward to your responses,

Regards,
Sathi


----------



## Simmangat

Hi everyone 
I want to know if anyone from Nov 2014 cas has got CO or anything yet??
If anyone has any idea which months cases are getting CO these days??
Thanks


----------



## Scauz

sathiyaseelan
As a result of change in my contact details (sponsor's details) said:


> Sathi,
> 
> You should get an email confirmation from them stating "the details have been noted". If you don't get this in 15 days, either call them or email to confirm.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## Scauz

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear sweethearts,
> 
> I am apermanent resident who has been living in australia for1 year and 2 months now. I recently got married and applied for partner visa to my wife on 30 June 15. I am planning to bring my wife on visitor visa and would like request yout o answer my questions below.
> 
> 1. What are the conditions for me to apply for her visitor visa?
> 2. Do i need to have a current employment?
> 3. Do i need to have a minimum balance in bank account?
> 4. Do i need to stay here in australia for at least 2 years to invite my wife on family visitor visa?
> 5. Is it a good idea to ask her to lodge her independent visitor visa? What is the minimum balance she needs to show in her bank account?
> 6. Which one is good t go for? asking her to come on visitor visa independently or to bring her on family visitor visa?
> 7. Also, please share with me the list of documents needed for the cases?
> 8. Do i need to create a new immi account to invite her on family visitor visa or can i do it using her existing immi account itself?
> 9. Does she need to go through medical examination in either case? Please note that she did not take any medical exam yet for partner visa.
> 
> Looking forward to your responses,
> 
> Regards,
> Sathi


That's a long list of Q's, Mate  

I can tell you what I & my Wife presented/provided to the AHC for her Visitor Visa:

1. Our employment details 
2. certified copy of the identity page (showing photo and personal details) of a valid passport
2.	a recent passport photograph
3.	Visa Application Charge
4.	evidence of access to funds to support your stay
5.	a letter from employer confirming leave 
6.	a letter of invitation to visit
7.	Marriage Certificate (Relationship proof)
8. Indicative Itinerary

No medical required if visiting for 3 months or less! 
We lodged with VFS. She got her visitor visa in 3 days! 

Also, type "Checklist - 600 Tourist Stream - New Delhi Post version - 19032013" in web search for a complete checklist  

Cheers,


----------



## xxx

Hi
Is it feasible to apply or bring your partner on visit visa during assessment phase? As per visa condition, the partner should be outside Australia while applying for visa and getting decision?

Your valuable feedback is required.

Regards
xxx


----------



## Scauz

xxx said:


> Hi
> Is it feasible to apply or bring your partner on visit visa during assessment phase? As per visa condition, the partner should be outside Australia while applying for visa and getting decision?
> 
> Your valuable feedback is required.
> 
> Regards
> xxx


Yes, any-time between applying and grant.


----------



## pravins57

Hi All,

Happy to be in this forum.. Surprised and glad to see so many people in same boat.. I have submitted my documents on 30th December 2014 at VFS Bangalore, DOL is 6th Jan 2015.. 

Like most of you even I am dying to hear from AHC. 

one good news is AHC, New Delhi is processing 75% of application in 11 months. Hope we all would be in this 75% lucky applicants. 

Is anyone else in this forum who have lodged their application in the month if Jan 2015??


Pravin


----------



## vicprab11

pravins57 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to be in this forum.. Surprised and glad to see so many people in same boat.. I have submitted my documents on 30th December 2014 at VFS Bangalore, DOL is 6th Jan 2015..
> 
> Like most of you even I am dying to hear from AHC.
> 
> one good news is AHC, New Delhi is processing 75% of application in 11 months. Hope we all would be in this 75% lucky applicants.
> 
> Is anyone else in this forum who have lodged their application in the month if Jan 2015??
> 
> 
> Pravin


I applied on 1 feb 2015.
Regards
Vicprab 11


----------



## pravins57

Hi Vicprab 11,

have you heard anything from them yet ??

Pravin


----------



## vicprab11

pravins57 said:


> Hi Vicprab 11,
> 
> have you heard anything from them yet ??
> 
> Pravin


Na mate not yet it's a long way to go.. 5 mnths still left .
Regards
Vicprab 11


----------



## Bamborabi

*Sub Class 100 Permanent Visa*

Hello All,

I got my Sub Class 309 Visa approved on Jan 20th 2014 and became elgible for Sub Class 100 Visa on July 12th 2015. I applied for my Sub Class 100 Visa online by submitting all the necessary documents online on July 13 2015. Is there anyone in this forum who has any idea what the processing time for Sub Class 100 Visa is ? It will be great if someone can shed some light on this, as I need the Sub Class 100 (Permanent Visa) to apply for Permanent jobs. 


Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## girlaussie

As per the department website, the processing time is 8 months for high risk country applicant. Although in some cases, people do get their grant in less than 90 days. My friend she got her grant in 9 months, I got it in 2.5 months so it varies from case to case.

Girl Aussie



Bamborabi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my Sub Class 309 Visa approved on Jan 20th 2014 and became elgible for Sub Class 100 Visa on July 12th 2015. I applied for my Sub Class 100 Visa online by submitting all the necessary documents online on July 13 2015. Is there anyone in this forum who has any idea what the processing time for Sub Class 100 Visa is ? It will be great if someone can shed some light on this, as I need the Sub Class 100 (Permanent Visa) to apply for Permanent jobs.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


----------



## Scauz

AFAIK:

The Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) is the first step towards a permanent Partner visa (subclass 100)* if the applicant is outside of Australia*. *Only one application needs to be lodged for both visas, and there is only one application charge*. The processing happens in two stages, *approximately two years apart*. The applicant must be outside of Australia when you apply for the Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and also when it is granted. The applicant can be in or outside Australia when Partner visa (subclass 100) is granted. 

Subclass 100 is granted as soon as the partner has completed 2 years on subclass 309. So why one needs to file another application for subclass 100?


----------



## girlaussie

No, 100 visa doesn't get granted on completion of 2 years. 2-3 months before the completion of applicant's first visa lodgement, the department will send an applicant a request to provide more evidence of genuine & continuing relationship, along with form 888, PCC etc. After submitting these docs, applicant should expect to get grant in 6-8 months for 100 visa.

Girl Aussie

you don't need to file another application for visa 100


Scauz said:


> AFAIK:
> 
> The Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) is the first step towards a permanent Partner visa (subclass 100)* if the applicant is outside of Australia*. *Only one application needs to be lodged for both visas, and there is only one application charge*. The processing happens in two stages, *approximately two years apart*. The applicant must be outside of Australia when you apply for the Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and also when it is granted. The applicant can be in or outside Australia when Partner visa (subclass 100) is granted.
> 
> Subclass 100 is granted as soon as the partner has completed 2 years on subclass 309. So why one needs to file another application for subclass 100?


----------



## Scauz

girlaussie said:


> No, 100 visa doesn't get granted on completion of 2 years. 2-3 months before the completion of applicant's first visa lodgement, the department will send an applicant a request to provide more evidence of genuine & continuing relationship, along with form 888, PCC etc. After submitting these docs, applicant should expect to get grant in 6-8 months for 100 visa.
> 
> Girl Aussie
> 
> you don't need to file another application for visa 100


Thank you. Appreciate the clarification.


----------



## girlaussie

Not a problem 

Girl Aussie 



Scauz said:


> Thank you. Appreciate the clarification.


----------



## xxx

Hi
Just a quick question, while applying for partners visa online, is there any role of VFS? How about the bio metric data collection? Is it required?


----------



## talexpat

Hi all,

I was wondering f some light can also be shed on my posts at below URL: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/411202-query-processing-times-online-partner-visa-100-309-a-6.html#post8019273


----------



## Scauz

xxx said:


> Hi
> Just a quick question, while applying for partners visa online, is there any role of VFS? How about the bio metric data collection? Is it required?


Refer to "https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Biom/biometrics-countries". According to this page, you will have to visit VFS to get Biometrics done. 

You can also contact AHC in your home country for more accurate information.


----------



## girlaussie

Yes, this is where VFS play their role & get your biometrics. You probably need to get an appointment first so check Pakistan VFS website for contact info & cost etc.

Girl Aussie



xxx said:


> Hi
> Just a quick question, while applying for partners visa online, is there any role of VFS? How about the bio metric data collection? Is it required?


----------



## Bamborabi

girlaussie said:


> As per the department website, the processing time is 8 months for high risk country applicant. Although in some cases, people do get their grant in less than 90 days. My friend she got her grant in 9 months, I got it in 2.5 months so it varies from case to case.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks girlaussie. I was hoping that the 100 Visa will be approved quickly but now it looks like it will be a long wait. Hopefully it comes soon. Almost all corporate companies hire only if one has a PR. This spouse visa processing is flawed and makes little sense.


----------



## girlaussie

Yeah hopefully you will get it soon. But at the moment this is how it is, not much anyone can do about the processing time.

Girl Aussie



Bamborabi said:


> Thanks girlaussie. I was hoping that the 100 Visa will be approved quickly but now it looks like it will be a long wait. Hopefully it comes soon. Almost all corporate companies hire only if one has a PR. This spouse visa processing is flawed and makes little sense.


----------



## Maxpunj

first day of the week and still no visa grant today what the hell CO been doing why this process taking more then one year this is so sickening*don't*know whats going on


----------



## council

Maxpunj said:


> first day of the week and still no visa grant today what the hell CO been doing why this process taking more then one year this is so sickening*don't*know whats going on


Have you made any inquiry lately?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Poo_Josh

*waiting for spouse visa*

Hi Everyone here,

Myself Pooja Joshi, my husband migrated to Australia last year on 24th October 2014. He applied for my file of Spouse visa on 20th November 2014. 

My medical test was done on 2nd June 2015.

Upon calling the Australian Embassy situated in New Delhi they say I have to wait for 12 months "Standard period". 

Can I get a tentative idea, How and when will I get a case officer for my Spouse Visa Application? or what are the chances that I would get an case officer soon (for the spouse visa cases applied in the year 2014) ?

I know this is just my 9th month(Aug 2015) but CURIOSITY KILLS ME.

Thank You,

Pooja Joshi 

Originally: INDIA 
Expat to: AUSTRALIA


----------



## pravins57

Poo_Josh said:


> Hi Everyone here,
> 
> Myself Pooja Joshi, my husband migrated to Australia last year on 24th October 2014. He applied for my file of Spouse visa on 20th November 2014.
> 
> My medical test was done on 2nd June 2015.
> 
> Upon calling the Australian Embassy situated in New Delhi they say I have to wait for 12 months "Standard period".
> 
> Can I get a tentative idea, How and when will I get a case officer for my Spouse Visa Application? or what are the chances that I would get an case officer soon (for the spouse visa cases applied in the year 2014) ?
> 
> I know this is just my 9th month(Aug 2015) but CURIOSITY KILLS ME.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Pooja Joshi
> 
> Originally: INDIA
> Expat to: AUSTRALIA


Hi Pooja,

As by now you know that standard processing time is 9-12 months. when I enquired AHC last week , I was been told CO will be appointed by 10th month ( it might vary depending upon the number of appilcations).

As you have already completed 9 months of waiting , you might hear the NEWS by this month end or maximum by mid of september ( its just and estimation nothing is for sure). 

If you go to perivous posts from this forum , you will find application from the month of October 2014 have got COs appointed. So hopefully months September bring some good news for all of us.


Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:30th Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## Poo_Josh

Hi Pravin,

Thank you for motivating and yes fingers crossed for everyone who are waiting for their CO.


----------



## Rinku_K

Scauz said:


> Yeah, my Wife got it in early August! All it took was 8.5 months


Hi
Congratulations on your visas. I applied in Feb 2015 and am in the process of submitting my PCC.

Could you please let me know the list of documents that you submitted please? I am hoping mine comes in the next 2 months and want to make sure I am not missing any documents.

Thanks,


----------



## ARPANOFP

*Visa Grant Notice*

Hi All,

I have been a silent observer on this forum and would like to thank each one of you for keeping this thread alive. This thread has got every possible information related to processing of visa subclass 300.

Finally after waiting for almost 11 Months, we got the golden mail. 
Below are the details of my case

Date of Visa Application - 9 October 2014
Method - Online
PCC - 29 October 2014
Medicals - 19 November 2014
Visitor Visa applied - 13th Feb 2015
Travel to Australia on Visitor Visa - 3rd April 2015
Travel back to India - 31 Aug 2015
CO assignment Date- No Idea 
Interview Call to sponsor from CO - 1st Sept 2015 (today)
Interview questions - General questions related to partner and relationship.
Grant Notice - 1st Sept 2015 (Few hours after the call from CO).

Once again thanks everyone and special thanks to Becky for helping in this difficult journey. I wish all the luck to each one of you and hope everyone gets their visa soon.

Regards,
Arpan


----------



## pravins57

ARPANOFP said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this forum and would like to thank each one of you for keeping this thread alive. This thread has got every possible information related to processing of visa subclass 300.
> 
> Finally after waiting for almost 11 Months, we got the golden mail.
> Below are the details of my case
> 
> Date of Visa Application - 9 October 2014
> Method - Online
> PCC - 29 October 2014
> Medicals - 19 November 2014
> Visitor Visa applied - 13th Feb 2015
> Travel to Australia on Visitor Visa - 3rd April 2015
> Travel back to India - 31 Aug 2015
> CO assignment Date- No Idea
> Interview Call to sponsor from CO - 1st Sept 2015 (today)
> Interview questions - General questions related to partner and relationship.
> Grant Notice - 1st Sept 2015 (Few hours after the call from CO).
> 
> Once again thanks everyone and special thanks to Becky for helping in this difficult journey. I wish all the luck to each one of you and hope everyone gets their visa soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Arpan




Hey Congratulations.. have a great life in Australia.. Month has started with a good NEWS.. 

Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:30th Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## Poo_Josh

Hi Arpan,

That's a great news, calls for celebration 
congratulations for this


----------



## aarkay

Hi All,

My wife submitted her 309 application on 09thOct 2014 as well, and yesterday, finally after ~11 months , we received email from CO to leave Australia( my wife has been with me on tourist visa). 

We submitted all health checks and PCC by Nov last year, as she came to Aus in Nov end.

Hope this lets few others know about current timeline. I hope you all get your visas soon, and AHC goes back to processing visas in 8-9 months ( the timeline got delayed to 11 months because of year end in June )

Cheers


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi all, 

I am getting married this year. I know Partner visa takes a long time to get processed. So, I am thinking of applying for Tourist Visa until then. Could someone help me with this? Can someone also tell me how much is the average partner visa processing time frame?

Best
Rocky


----------



## pravins57

aarkay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife submitted her 309 application on 09thOct 2014 as well, and yesterday, finally after ~11 months , we received email from CO to leave Australia( my wife has been with me on tourist visa).
> 
> We submitted all health checks and PCC by Nov last year, as she came to Aus in Nov end.
> 
> Hope this lets few others know about current timeline. I hope you all get your visas soon, and AHC goes back to processing visas in 8-9 months ( the timeline got delayed to 11 months because of year end in June )
> 
> Cheers


Hey congratulation.. 

September has started really well.. Seems like soon november 2014 applications would be queued this month


Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## muralis

*Help with info on relationship page*

Hi,

I am in the process of submitting my Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309). I have filled all the information except for the statement required in the relation ship page. I heard that the processing times are usually from the date of submission. Is it ok if I submit the application and then later upload statements for relationship. Is it ok if I enter the following in relationship page and then take care of the details after submission.


Thanks in advance,
Murali


----------



## girlaussie

Yes you can but only after lodging Partner Visa application, if you apply visitor visa first then chances of rejection would be very high.

Girl Aussie



Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am getting married this year. I know Partner visa takes a long time to get processed. So, I am thinking of applying for Tourist Visa until then. Could someone help me with this? Can someone also tell me how much is the average partner visa processing time frame?
> 
> Best
> Rocky


----------



## girlaussie

It's in Applicant best interest to submit one complete application at the time of lodgement. However, as you are going for Online application, you can upload before you get CO.

Girl Aussie



muralis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of submitting my Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309). I have filled all the information except for the statement required in the relation ship page. I heard that the processing times are usually from the date of submission. Is it ok if I submit the application and then later upload statements for relationship. Is it ok if I enter the following in relationship page and then take care of the details after submission.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Murali


----------



## xxx

girlaussie said:


> Yes, this is where VFS play their role & get your biometrics. You probably need to get an appointment first so check Pakistan VFS website for contact info & cost etc.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks Girl Aussie.

Is this done after lodging application online? Also for medical, its done independently or via VFS?


----------



## Poo_Josh

Hey that's a good news again..
hopefully we too get our visa's latest by next month (Applications sent in nov 2014)
enjoy and celebrate


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Visitor visa*

Dear all,

Good morning!

Hope everyone is doing well. I have few questions in regards to the visitor visa subclass 600 Tourist stream.

1. The applicant (my wife) is based in india. How she can apply for this visa? Does she need to visit nearest VFS global office in person or can she courier the documents through post or apply online?

2. In the document checklist, it is mentioned that aall pages of applicant's current and previous passports are to be photocopied at VFS global office at the time of lodgement. Does this mean she need to include all blank pages as well?

3. Her birth certificate is in Tamil. Does she need to get it translated into English? Can this translation be doen at VFS Global at the time of her application lodgement? Does VFS provide translation services too?

4. As se is visiting me, what kind of invitation letter do i send her? Can it be a letter sent over email or do i need to write a letter and send it through courier to her?

5. They asked for itinerary details which we don't have now. We are planning to book for the ticket only after she receives the visitor visa. How can we deal with this? Do i need to mention the details of her visit, accommodation and activities during her stay in my invitation letter itself?

6. What about the health and character documents? As she is planning to stay here for 3 months, does she need to take medical examination? 

Thanks for your time reading this long message ):juggle::juggle::blabla::boxing::eyebrows:

Regards,
Sathi


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ARPANOFP said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this forum and would like to thank each one of you for keeping this thread alive. This thread has got every possible information related to processing of visa subclass 300.
> 
> Finally after waiting for almost 11 Months, we got the golden mail.
> Below are the details of my case
> 
> Date of Visa Application - 9 October 2014
> Method - Online
> PCC - 29 October 2014
> Medicals - 19 November 2014
> Visitor Visa applied - 13th Feb 2015
> Travel to Australia on Visitor Visa - 3rd April 2015
> Travel back to India - 31 Aug 2015
> CO assignment Date- No Idea
> Interview Call to sponsor from CO - 1st Sept 2015 (today)
> Interview questions - General questions related to partner and relationship.
> Grant Notice - 1st Sept 2015 (Few hours after the call from CO).
> 
> Once again thanks everyone and special thanks to Becky for helping in this difficult journey. I wish all the luck to each one of you and hope everyone gets their visa soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Arpan


Congratulations Arpan!!!!! I could see you partying rteally hard...

Wish you a very happy life in Australia! September is a definitely showing positive signs for the people who lodged visa applications in November, 2014. Guys get ready for the visa grant!!!!:eyebrows::eyebrows::juggle::juggle::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## pravins57

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I have few questions in regards to the visitor visa subclass 600 Tourist stream.
> 
> 1. The applicant (my wife) is based in india. How she can apply for this visa? Does she need to visit nearest VFS global office in person or can she courier the documents through post or apply online?
> 
> 2. In the document checklist, it is mentioned that aall pages of applicant's current and previous passports are to be photocopied at VFS global office at the time of lodgement. Does this mean she need to include all blank pages as well?
> 
> 3. Her birth certificate is in Tamil. Does she need to get it translated into English? Can this translation be doen at VFS Global at the time of her application lodgement? Does VFS provide translation services too?
> 
> 4. As se is visiting me, what kind of invitation letter do i send her? Can it be a letter sent over email or do i need to write a letter and send it through courier to her?
> 
> 5. They asked for itinerary details which we don't have now. We are planning to book for the ticket only after she receives the visitor visa. How can we deal with this? Do i need to mention the details of her visit, accommodation and activities during her stay in my invitation letter itself?
> 
> 6. What about the health and character documents? As she is planning to stay here for 3 months, does she need to take medical examination?
> 
> Thanks for your time reading this long message ):juggle::juggle::blabla::boxing::eyebrows:
> 
> Regards,
> Sathi



Hi Buddy,

let me answer you question by question 

1.) As India is listed as High risk countries for AHC I don't think we can apply it online. your wife will have to visit to VFS. 

2.) Yes, you will have to photocopy all the pages of current and old passport including blank pages, the same would be attested by VFS itself.

3.) Yes, VFS does provide translation service. They would inform you if translation is required or not. 

4.) you will have to send an invitation letter stating that she would be staying with you and provide your residential address too. Also mention that you would be taking care of all the expenses during her stay. you can also send your bank statement to ensure that her expenses would be taken care of. 

5.) for itinerary you don't actually need to book the ticket. you can get it from any travel agent. once the Visa is granted you can book the tickets. Moreover as she would be staying with you so you don't need to provide any accommodation detail.

6.) As you would have already done your medical for spouse visa, you don't need to do it again. Simply provide your HAP ID. 


Few more tips :-

AHC is not concerned if we have applied for spouse visa already, so when we apply for VV it will be considered purely for tourist purpose only. So you need to provide enough evidence to show intention to return back. 

You can mention that you have applied for spouse visa with application number. If your wife is working then she will have to provide HR letter. 


Hope this clears your doubts.


Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Hi Pravin,

Firstly, thanks for your response and i really appreciate it. Let me get clarified for below points.

1. I agree that she may need to visit VFS. But, can she visit the nearest VFS office? As she is living in Tamilnadu, visiting New Delhi VFS office is difficult. Do you have any idea whether we can apply at any VFS office nearby?

4. I need to send an invitation letter through what? email or post? As she is going to apply under tourist visa, do i still need to evidence that i support her financially.

6. She did not take any medical exam on her partner visa. So do you think it is essential for her 3-month stay in australia?

Thanks,

Sathi



pravins57 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> let me answer you question by question
> 
> 1.) As India is listed as High risk countries for AHC I don't think we can apply it online. your wife will have to visit to VFS.
> 
> 2.) Yes, you will have to photocopy all the pages of current and old passport including blank pages, the same would be attested by VFS itself.
> 
> 3.) Yes, VFS does provide translation service. They would inform you if translation is required or not.
> 
> 4.) you will have to send an invitation letter stating that she would be staying with you and provide your residential address too. Also mention that you would be taking care of all the expenses during her stay. you can also send your bank statement to ensure that her expenses would be taken care of.
> 
> 5.) for itinerary you don't actually need to book the ticket. you can get it from any travel agent. once the Visa is granted you can book the tickets. Moreover as she would be staying with you so you don't need to provide any accommodation detail.
> 
> 6.) As you would have already done your medical for spouse visa, you don't need to do it again. Simply provide your HAP ID.
> 
> 
> Few more tips :-
> 
> AHC is not concerned if we have applied for spouse visa already, so when we apply for VV it will be considered purely for tourist purpose only. So you need to provide enough evidence to show intention to return back.
> 
> You can mention that you have applied for spouse visa with application number. If your wife is working then she will have to provide HR letter.
> 
> 
> Hope this clears your doubts.
> 
> 
> Pravin
> __________________
> Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## Neshy

Hi All,

I have been following this thread for over a year now. I would like to share that we finally got my partner's visa today. 

Following is the information
DOL - 21/09/2014
Method - Online
PCC - Submitted online after the application
Medicals - 18/08/2015
CO - AB, H 
Interview Call to sponsor from CO - 03/09/2015
Grant Notice - 03/09/2015 (within 10 minutes after the call)

I wish you all good luck with your applications and this blog has been very helpful and informative in our application. 

Best Regards

Neshy


----------



## pravins57

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Pravin,
> 
> Firstly, thanks for your response and i really appreciate it. Let me get clarified for below points.
> 
> 1. I agree that she may need to visit VFS. But, can she visit the nearest VFS office? As she is living in Tamilnadu, visiting New Delhi VFS office is difficult. Do you have any idea whether we can apply at any VFS office nearby?
> 
> 4. I need to send an invitation letter through what? email or post? As she is going to apply under tourist visa, do i still need to evidence that i support her financially.
> 
> 6. She did not take any medical exam on her partner visa. So do you think it is essential for her 3-month stay in australia?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sathi


Hi,

1.) She can apply from the nearest VFS office itself.

2.) you will have to post the letter. providing financial statements is optional. though it is advised to provide additional documents.

3.) AHC will inform if in case medical is required. As per my knowledge it is not mandatory for VV.


from VFS website :: "If you are visiting family and friends provide an invitation from your inviter in Australia, evidence of your relationship with the inviter and evidence of
your inviter’s passport and status in Australia."


Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## pravins57

Neshy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for over a year now. I would like to share that we finally got my partner's visa today.
> 
> Following is the information
> DOL - 21/09/2014
> Method - Online
> PCC - Submitted online after the application
> Medicals - 18/08/2015
> CO - AB, H
> Interview Call to sponsor from CO - 03/09/2015
> Grant Notice - 03/09/2015 (within 10 minutes after the call)
> 
> I wish you all good luck with your applications and this blog has been very helpful and informative in our application.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Neshy



Hey CONGRATULATIONS.. 

thats Happy News November 2014 Applicants..

Party Time.. Wish you life in Australia lane:lane:

Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## syampavan

*Processing Time for Provisional Partner Visa 309*

Hi Guys,

My partner got her provisional partner visa (subclass 309) on 3-Sep-2015. And here are our case details;

*Important Dates*
1	Applied for Prospective marriage Visa (subclass 300) on 21-Oct-2014
2 Got her visitor visa for 12 months multiple entry on 23-Oct-2014 (with max stay up to 3 months continuously)
3	Attached Police Clearance in Nov2014
4 We got married in Dec2015
5 My wife came to Sydney using her visitor visa in Jan2015
6	Finished Medicals (proactively) on 9-Feb-2015 in Sydney
7 She went back to India in July 2015.
8	Attached the remaining docs between Dec2014 and Aug2015
9 Called Australian High commission to let them know that we got married in Jul2015. And they noted about this communication in their system.
9	Case officer contacted for 'Withdrawal letter'(convert 300 to 309) signed by my partner and more marriage photographs on 2-Sep-15
10	Granted Visa on 3-Sep-15

*Partner's Docs*
1	Australian Utility Bill (with both our names on it) - for proof of staying in same address
2	Certified copy of Passport photo page
3	Form 80 - Personal Particulars of Character Assessment
4	Form 888 from 2 people and their PR copies
5	Indian national ID (Aadhaar Card)
6	Indian Police Clearance Certificate
7	Marriage Certificate
8	Marriage Photos
9	Medical Examination proof (Tax Invoice)
10	Partner's Birth Certificate
11	Photograph of my partner - passport size
12	Public Appearances Photos
13	Recent photograph of my partner (other than passport sized one)
14	With Drawal Letter - to withdraw application for 300(Prospective) and convert to 309(Partner).

*My Docs*
1	Australian ID proof - Drivers license
2	My Australian Tax Assessment for last 4 years (that’s all I have)
3	Passport copy
4	PR Grant letter
5	Recent photograph

And at the time of granting visa, my wife was in India. So the case officer said, she can enter Australia anytime before her Medicals expire. (i.e. 1 year from the date of attending Medical examination. In our case it is 12Feb16)

So, the processing time in my case is 10 Months & 13 Days 

Hope this information will help you to plan. I can understand the pain in trying to know the details form forums.

Cheers.


----------



## Nishikav

syampavan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My partner got her provisional partner visa (subclass 309) on 3-Sep-2015. And here are our case details;
> 
> *Important Dates*
> 1	Applied for Prospective marriage Visa (subclass 300) on 21-Oct-2014
> 2 Got her visitor visa for 12 months multiple entry on 23-Oct-2014 (with max stay up to 3 months continuously)
> 3	Attached Police Clearance in Nov2014
> 4 We got married in Dec2015
> 5 My wife came to Sydney using her visitor visa in Jan2015
> 6	Finished Medicals (proactively) on 9-Feb-2015 in Sydney
> 7 She went back to India in July 2015.
> 8	Attached the remaining docs between Dec2014 and Aug2015
> 9 Called Australian High commission to let them know that we got married in Jul2015. And they noted about this communication in their system.
> 9	Case officer contacted for 'Withdrawal letter'(convert 300 to 309) signed by my partner and more marriage photographs on 2-Sep-15
> 10	Granted Visa on 3-Sep-15
> 
> *Partner's Docs*
> 1	Australian Utility Bill (with both our names on it) - for proof of staying in same address
> 2	Certified copy of Passport photo page
> 3	Form 80 - Personal Particulars of Character Assessment
> 4	Form 888 from 2 people and their PR copies
> 5	Indian national ID (Aadhaar Card)
> 6	Indian Police Clearance Certificate
> 7	Marriage Certificate
> 8	Marriage Photos
> 9	Medical Examination proof (Tax Invoice)
> 10	Partner's Birth Certificate
> 11	Photograph of my partner - passport size
> 12	Public Appearances Photos
> 13	Recent photograph of my partner (other than passport sized one)
> 14	With Drawal Letter - to withdraw application for 300(Prospective) and convert to 309(Partner).
> 
> *My Docs*
> 1	Australian ID proof - Drivers license
> 2	My Australian Tax Assessment for last 4 years (that’s all I have)
> 3	Passport copy
> 4	PR Grant letter
> 5	Recent photograph
> 
> And at the time of granting visa, my wife was in India. So the case officer said, she can enter Australia anytime before her Medicals expire. (i.e. 1 year from the date of attending Medical examination. In our case it is 12Feb16)
> 
> So, the processing time in my case is 10 Months & 13 Days
> 
> Hope this information will help you to plan. I can understand the pain in trying to know the details form forums.
> 
> Cheers.



Hi Syampavan, 

Thanks heaps mate, that is really useful inforimation, i am in the same boat now as you were a year ago, your post helps clarify a lotta questions for me. 
Thanks again and wish you happy married life bro.

Cheers,
Member


----------



## pravins57

Congratulations Syampavan.. happy for you.. 

Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## girlaussie

1: Indian passport doesn't fall in ETA list so applicant can't apply online for visitor visa, she has to visit VFS with her complete visit visa application.

2: it's clearly stated on AHC India website:

The Australian High Commission accepts two formats of passport copies:

Notarised copies of ALL pages, blank or otherwise; or
Copies witnessed by VFS.
Clients are strongly recommended to carry their original passports with them when they lodge at VFS for VFS to copy and witness. Unacceptable copies – missing pages or un-witnessed/un-notarised pages – can lead to adverse visa decisions. There is no obligation to request acceptable copies after lodgement and your application will be delayed

3: she has to get it translated, I am not sure if VFS provide this facility, you can call & ask

4: simply send her invitation through email: in the body, address AHC & explain why you are inviting her etc

5: you can explain briefly in your invitation letter about the arrangements you have made for her accommodation, financial expenses etc. for itinerary ask her travel agent, he should provide her a flight details, she doesn't need to pay anything for this, it's just a tentative plan

6: not medical for 3 months stay, but I think she will be asked for biometrics.

Girl Aussie



sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I have few questions in regards to the visitor visa subclass 600 Tourist stream.
> 
> 1. The applicant (my wife) is based in india. How she can apply for this visa? Does she need to visit nearest VFS global office in person or can she courier the documents through post or apply online?
> 
> 2. In the document checklist, it is mentioned that aall pages of applicant's current and previous passports are to be photocopied at VFS global office at the time of lodgement. Does this mean she need to include all blank pages as well?
> 
> 3. Her birth certificate is in Tamil. Does she need to get it translated into English? Can this translation be doen at VFS Global at the time of her application lodgement? Does VFS provide translation services too?
> 
> 4. As se is visiting me, what kind of invitation letter do i send her? Can it be a letter sent over email or do i need to write a letter and send it through courier to her?
> 
> 5. They asked for itinerary details which we don't have now. We are planning to book for the ticket only after she receives the visitor visa. How can we deal with this? Do i need to mention the details of her visit, accommodation and activities during her stay in my invitation letter itself?
> 
> 6. What about the health and character documents? As she is planning to stay here for 3 months, does she need to take medical examination?
> 
> Thanks for your time reading this long message ):juggle::juggle::blabla::boxing::eyebrows:
> 
> Regards,
> Sathi


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Thanks girlaussie! your timely response is much appreciated! Well, when i send an invite email, do i need to keep AHC's email address in "to" and my wife's email address in "cc"?


----------



## girlaussie

No, not required. Simply send her an invitation by email & she can take the print out showing your email address.

Girl Aussie



sathiyaseelan said:


> Thanks girlaussie! your timely response is much appreciated! Well, when i send an invite email, do i need to keep AHC's email address in "to" and my wife's email address in "cc"?


----------



## jkfooty

Hi guys,

I am in a situation experts help will be high ly appreciated. My studies finishes in Nov and my status is single on immi database. I am planning to marry via telephone as it seems hard for me to travel Pakistan due to visa student visa getting expired in MAR and i am planning to submit EOI directly on student visa

The question is whats the best scenario to when should i apply to change my status on immi database ?

1) Should i apply now, i can provide them with all cert but no photos ofcourse
2) After my PR but i don't want her to wait that long
3) Any other scenario ?

Suggestions would be highly appreciated


----------



## jesijesi

Hello Everyone,

Need some guidance on applying 309/100 visa.

I have a 190 visa and currently working in Singapore and will be moving to Melbourne in November for a new new job there. I've been married for two years and need to get my spouse a visa and i think 309 is the one, as she does not have any visa and will not be traveling with me initially.
Please help me with the below queries .

1) when can we apply for the visa? I understand that there is a "usually resident" condition that needs to be met. So i am planning to start the application after i get a couple months of payslip. Suggestions pls.

2) My spouse is not working and i am the primary bread winner. So she is dependent on financially. Ours was an arranged marriage also. 
If someone in similar situation could let me know what all documents they have provided to prove the "evidence that your relationship is genuine and continuing " clause that will be great. 
As of now from what i have read the Partner Migration booklet and understand that i have to provide two statutory declaration about our relationship.
History of your relationship - In an arranged marriage, there is not much of a history. so can someone guide me on what they have provided.
Evidence of your relationship - If someone can give me examples of what documents they have provided it will be really helpful.

Thanks
Jesi


----------



## lonewolf007

Hi Guys,

Can you please help me with the Statutory declaration?

Do we need to make separate Statutory declaration for applicant and sponsorer?

My wife is the sponsorer can she get the witness to signed the STAT DEC in Australia or its the applicant who needs to get it done where they applied the 309 visa?

Please guys help me.

Thanks.


----------



## girlaussie

Just for your information, Australia doesn't recognize Proxy Marriage.

Girl Aussie



jkfooty said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in a situation experts help will be high ly appreciated. My studies finishes in Nov and my status is single on immi database. I am planning to marry via telephone as it seems hard for me to travel Pakistan due to visa student visa getting expired in MAR and i am planning to submit EOI directly on student visa
> 
> The question is whats the best scenario to when should i apply to change my status on immi database ?
> 
> 1) Should i apply now, i can provide them with all cert but no photos ofcourse
> 2) After my PR but i don't want her to wait that long
> 3) Any other scenario ?
> 
> Suggestions would be highly appreciated


----------



## girlaussie

Didn't you include her in your 190 visa application? 

Yes, 309/100 Partner Visa Offshore is the right visa. She has to enter Australia once before her Initial Entry Date at least.

1: yes, that's the right approach, start preparing all docs, once you move Australia submit your application.

2: it doesn't matter whether spouse is working or mot, applicant had to meet the visa requirements which include "evidence to prove genuine & continuing relationship"

Applicant has to provide evidence in 4 broad categories:

Provide evidence detailing mutual commitment like joint traveling, hotel receipt, telephone logs etc
Provide financial evidence like joint bank account, or bank account showing transferring funds to each other accounts, share grocery etc
Provide evidence demonstrating the social aspects of the relationship, including pictures together or families/friends, wedding/birthday invitation addressing both of you as couple etc
Provide evidence of household like: letters showing same address, bills, joint lease etc

Also applicant has to provide 2 statutory declarations from someone who know about her relationship.

Also applicant & sponsor has to write 1-2 page explaining history of their relationship & future plans. I understand yours is an arranged marriage but it's been 2 years so I am assuming you both are living together so she can explain her relationship very well.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



jesijesi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Need some guidance on applying 309/100 visa.
> 
> I have a 190 visa and currently working in Singapore and will be moving to Melbourne in November for a new new job there. I've been married for two years and need to get my spouse a visa and i think 309 is the one, as she does not have any visa and will not be traveling with me initially.
> Please help me with the below queries .
> 
> 1) when can we apply for the visa? I understand that there is a "usually resident" condition that needs to be met. So i am planning to start the application after i get a couple months of payslip. Suggestions pls.
> 
> 2) My spouse is not working and i am the primary bread winner. So she is dependent on financially. Ours was an arranged marriage also.
> If someone in similar situation could let me know what all documents they have provided to prove the "evidence that your relationship is genuine and continuing " clause that will be great.
> As of now from what i have read the Partner Migration booklet and understand that i have to provide two statutory declaration about our relationship.
> History of your relationship - In an arranged marriage, there is not much of a history. so can someone guide me on what they have provided.
> Evidence of your relationship - If someone can give me examples of what documents they have provided it will be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks
> Jesi


----------



## girlaussie

As an Applicant you will have to provide 2 Statutory Declaration (form 888) from 2 people who are Australian citizens or PR holder and know your relationship. You can send them the form by email and complete your part, once they complete, signed & witnessed by JP or any Authorized person, they can scan & send you by email & you can forward that to your CO or department.

Girl Aussie



lonewolf007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you please help me with the Statutory declaration?
> 
> Do we need to make separate Statutory declaration for applicant and sponsorer?
> 
> My wife is the sponsorer can she get the witness to signed the STAT DEC in Australia or its the applicant who needs to get it done where they applied the 309 visa?
> 
> Please guys help me.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## lonewolf007

girlaussie said:


> As an Applicant you will have to provide 2 Statutory Declaration (form 888) from 2 people who are Australian citizens or PR holder and know your relationship. You can send them the form by email and complete your part, once they complete, signed & witnessed by JP or any Authorized person, they can scan & send you by email & you can forward that to your CO or department.
> 
> Girl Aussie


I am sorry Aussie Girl i think i got confused i meant to ask for the history of relationship declaration do we need to get a witness to signed?

Thanks.


----------



## girlaussie

No, that's just you & your sponsor gonna write or type 1-2 pages on a plain sheet, simply sign & date and submit with the application.

Girl Aussie



lonewolf007 said:


> I am sorry Aussie Girl i think i got confused i meant to ask for the history of relationship declaration do we need to get a witness to signed?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## lonewolf007

girlaussie said:


> No, that's just you & your sponsor gonna write or type 1-2 pages on a plain sheet, simply sign & date and submit with the application.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks Girl Aussie ....Yoy are a Life Saver.

God Bless You !!!!!!!


----------



## girlaussie

Thank you 

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie



lonewolf007 said:


> Thanks Girl Aussie ....Yoy are a Life Saver.
> 
> God Bless You !!!!!!!


----------



## jesijesi

Thank you so much for the reply

I married after my 190 visa so she is not part of the visa

regarding point 2 - The reason why i mentioned that she is not working is, since she was dependent on me, for the first 1.6 years she had little correspondence, letters, bank accounts etc in Singapore, so i am a little thin on proof there and not really sure what to give.

let me detail below what i have
----------------------------------
Provide evidence detailing mutual commitment like joint traveling, hotel receipt, telephone logs etc --> I can provide documents for this, like flight tickets and may be some skype calls.
Provide financial evidence like joint bank account, or bank account showing transferring funds to each other accounts, share grocery etc --> This is the problem area , because like i mentioned before, she was dependent on me and i was literally giving here money for grocery and other expenses she had(she also have my atm card also )and we do not have any joint back account. 
Provide evidence demonstrating the social aspects of the relationship, --> I can provide pictures with family and friends
Provide evidence of household like --> I have lease agreement, where i have both our names

Do you think that the above is reasonable? 

was hoping that someone in similar situation ( ie partner is a house wife) can let me know what other documents they submitted for there visa application

Thanks
jesi



girlaussie said:


> Didn't you include her in your 190 visa application?
> 
> Yes, 309/100 Partner Visa Offshore is the right visa. She has to enter Australia once before her Initial Entry Date at least.
> 
> 1: yes, that's the right approach, start preparing all docs, once you move Australia submit your application.
> 
> 2: it doesn't matter whether spouse is working or mot, applicant had to meet the visa requirements which include "evidence to prove genuine & continuing relationship"
> 
> Applicant has to provide evidence in 4 broad categories:
> 
> Provide evidence detailing mutual commitment like joint traveling, hotel receipt, telephone logs etc
> Provide financial evidence like joint bank account, or bank account showing transferring funds to each other accounts, share grocery etc
> Provide evidence demonstrating the social aspects of the relationship, including pictures together or families/friends, wedding/birthday invitation addressing both of you as couple etc
> Provide evidence of household like: letters showing same address, bills, joint lease etc
> 
> Also applicant has to provide 2 statutory declarations from someone who know about her relationship.
> 
> Also applicant & sponsor has to write 1-2 page explaining history of their relationship & future plans. I understand yours is an arranged marriage but it's been 2 years so I am assuming you both are living together so she can explain her relationship very well.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## Rinku_K

Hey guys, 

Has anyone got a copy of statement of purpose that I can refer to please? Could you please send it to me on [?

Thank you in advance,


----------



## mmatusevici1

Hello,


Was just wondering whether we can apply for 309 visa while both - the applicant (me) and sponsor (Australian PR) - live together overseas (we are planning to relocate to Australia once I get my visa)? On the Australian Government website it states: Australian permanent residents or eligible New Zealand citizens are expected to be living in Australia.

And is it possible to use Tourist visa in order to enter Australia and then apply for 820 visa? 

Many thanks,
Monika


----------



## girlaussie

As a Sponsor he/she has to meet the "usual resident" requirement. See if your visit visa has no "8503-No Further Stay" condition, then sure you can lodge 820/801 Onshore.

Girl Aussie



mmatusevici1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Was just wondering whether we can apply for 309 visa while both - the applicant (me) and sponsor (Australian PR) - live together overseas (we are planning to relocate to Australia once I get my visa)? On the Australian Government website it states: Australian permanent residents or eligible New Zealand citizens are expected to be living in Australia.
> 
> And is it possible to use Tourist visa in order to enter Australia and then apply for 820 visa?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Monika


----------



## girlaussie

Sorry, what's Statement of Purpose??

Girl Aussie



Rinku_K said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone got a copy of statement of purpose that I can refer to please? Could you please send it to me on [?
> 
> Thank you in advance,


----------



## girlaussie

You welcome.

I don't know what do you mean by she is a "housewife", where is the problem? I mean I wasn't working when I applied for me Partner Visa & yet I was able to gather all evidence to prove me genuine & continuing relationship.

Even if you don't have a joint account, you must have transfer any funds to her bank account or western union etc, show that as an evidence. If not, then start doing it so the department can see some financial commitment between you two.

Rest looks ok to me.

Girl Aussie



jesijesi said:


> Thank you so much for the reply
> 
> I married after my 190 visa so she is not part of the visa
> 
> regarding point 2 - The reason why i mentioned that she is not working is, since she was dependent on me, for the first 1.6 years she had little correspondence, letters, bank accounts etc in Singapore, so i am a little thin on proof there and not really sure what to give.
> 
> let me detail below what i have
> ----------------------------------
> Provide evidence detailing mutual commitment like joint traveling, hotel receipt, telephone logs etc --> I can provide documents for this, like flight tickets and may be some skype calls.
> Provide financial evidence like joint bank account, or bank account showing transferring funds to each other accounts, share grocery etc --> This is the problem area , because like i mentioned before, she was dependent on me and i was literally giving here money for grocery and other expenses she had(she also have my atm card also )and we do not have any joint back account.
> Provide evidence demonstrating the social aspects of the relationship, --> I can provide pictures with family and friends
> Provide evidence of household like --> I have lease agreement, where i have both our names
> 
> Do you think that the above is reasonable?
> 
> was hoping that someone in similar situation ( ie partner is a house wife) can let me know what other documents they submitted for there visa application
> 
> Thanks
> jesi


----------



## jesijesi

Thanks for the help girlaussie.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Documents checklist for visitor visa-tourist stream*

Dear all,

I have prepared the documents for lodging the visitor visa application for my wife the day after tomorrow at VFS Global office in chennai. She called the VFS Global office today and booked the appointment on wednesday. Below is the list of documents we have made ready.

1. 1419 Form
2. Copies of current and previous passports of the applicant
3. certified copies of applicant's birth certificate
4. Transfer certificate of applicant
5. Recent passport sized photo of applicant-1 no's
6. Invitation letter (email) from the sponsor
7. marriage certificate
8. Sponsor's passport
9. Sponsor's visa grant letter
10. Copies of bank statements held by sponsor
11. Copies of bank statement held by applicant
12. Applicant's police clearance certificate
13. Property documents for our 2 houses, and farming lands
14. Documents' checklist

The problem with the asset property documents and birth certificates is that they are in Tamil language. When i enquired VFS, they said they would be unable to offer translation services. Can i translate myself? There are no translators nearby my hometown. Are these documents sufficient? If i miss anything, please comment so that i can prepare and submit it along with the application.

Thanks,

Sathi


----------



## lonewolf007

Hi Guys,

what option do we need to select on immi account to attach the statement of relationship history?

Thanks.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

lonewolf007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> what option do we need to select on immi account to attach the statement of relationship history?
> 
> Thanks.


I think it would be the history of phone calls, emails, or letters (if any) and the photos taken during in public events, family events over a period would suffice. But, please check with other members as well.


----------



## Rinku_K

girlaussie said:


> Sorry, what's Statement of Purpose??
> 
> Girl Aussie


It's the history of relationship


----------



## Hisham Al Said

Hii everyone. Did anyone try to submit an application for his wife under subclass 309/100 while you were married before your initial application (189, 190 or 489)? If so, for this case, how long does the 309/100 application take?


----------



## jesijesi

Hello, 
i have seen in this forum that people are doing police clearance and medical before co is assigned. but i have also read post advising to do these only after being requested.
what is the correct process? why cant we do it in advance?

regards,
jesin


----------



## SURYA123

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have prepared the documents for lodging the visitor visa application for my wife the day after tomorrow at VFS Global office in chennai. She called the VFS Global office today and booked the appointment on wednesday. Below is the list of documents we have made ready.
> 
> 1. 1419 Form
> 2. Copies of current and previous passports of the applicant
> 3. certified copies of applicant's birth certificate
> 4. Transfer certificate of applicant
> 5. Recent passport sized photo of applicant-1 no's
> 6. Invitation letter (email) from the sponsor
> 7. marriage certificate
> 8. Sponsor's passport
> 9. Sponsor's visa grant letter
> 10. Copies of bank statements held by sponsor
> 11. Copies of bank statement held by applicant
> 12. Applicant's police clearance certificate
> 13. Property documents for our 2 houses, and farming lands
> 14. Documents' checklist
> 
> The problem with the asset property documents and birth certificates is that they are in Tamil language. When i enquired VFS, they said they would be unable to offer translation services. Can i translate myself? There are no translators nearby my hometown. Are these documents sufficient? If i miss anything, please comment so that i can prepare and submit it along with the application.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sathi


HI,
Answer to your Birth Certificate and Property Document Translation-

You can notarize those documents -
Whatever is written in your regional language, translate each and every word in English (no alternative words/synonyms/changes at all) on RS 100 stamp paper from registered Notary and staple and use that notarized affidavit with your original birth certificate documents.

(To translate that document in English, if you can't do it by yourself or from your Notary, simply go to any English Teacher/Lecturer and get it done!)

I hope this is helpful.
Thanks


----------



## pravins57

jesijesi said:


> Hello,
> i have seen in this forum that people are doing police clearance and medical before co is assigned. but i have also read post advising to do these only after being requested.
> what is the correct process? why cant we do it in advance?
> 
> regards,
> jesin




Hi,

Its good to get PCC and medical done before CO is assigned. These both are mandatory document. Save on time by submitting it in advance.


Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## jesijesi

pravins57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its good to get PCC and medical done before CO is assigned. These both are mandatory document. Save on time by submitting it in advance.
> 
> 
> Pravin
> __________________
> Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


Thanks
I have experience doing medical for 190 visa and they never gave me the report.. they sent it directly to co..
So how does this work if i need to do medical in advance?.. will the clinic know wat tests need to be done for 309 visa?
Jesu 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pravins57

jesijesi said:


> Thanks
> I have experience doing medical for 190 visa and they never gave me the report.. they sent it directly to co..
> So how does this work if i need to do medical in advance?.. will the clinic know wat tests need to be done for 309 visa?
> Jesu
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Hi,

You can mention you have applied for Subclass 309. You can get HAP ID online and provide it in the clinic and also mention the same in application. Reports would be directly sent to AHC.


Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## prikam

Hey all..

Has there been any further approvals for 309? I am a slient viewer of the thread and trust me there is nothing more comforting than reading people's visa approvals. I am awaiting my husband's visa and each passing day seems more difficult! I am in Aussie and he is in India. We applied for his 309 visa end of Oct 2014 and keeping fingers crossed to hear from Immigration soonish. thank you everyone in the forum who contribute and its great for people like me. Wishing everyone awaiting visa's, good luck!


----------



## prikam

Any further updates on 309?


----------



## pravins57

prikam said:


> Hey all..
> 
> Has there been any further approvals for 309? I am a slient viewer of the thread and trust me there is nothing more comforting than reading people's visa approvals. I am awaiting my husband's visa and each passing day seems more difficult! I am in Aussie and he is in India. We applied for his 309 visa end of Oct 2014 and keeping fingers crossed to hear from Immigration soonish. thank you everyone in the forum who contribute and its great for people like me. Wishing everyone awaiting visa's, good luck!



Hi,

Same is the case with me.. 

Grant for Oct 2014 application has already begun.. Guess you guys would get a call soon.. Check if CO is assigned your application..


Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## Rocky Balboa

girlaussie said:


> Yes you can but only after lodging Partner Visa application, if you apply visitor visa first then chances of rejection would be very high.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi Girl Aussie,

Thank you for your response. I have got another question for you. I will be getting married in the end of November this year. Can I apply for the partner visa by submitting other documents now? Or Am I only allowed to apply once I have all the relevant documents complete? I assume there is a waiting period until the Case officer is allocated? Is that helpful? Can you please send me the link to apply so I can check what all supporting documents will I need for lodging partner visa application?


----------



## girlaussie

No problem.

Ideally Applicant should submit complete application, if you are applying online then probably you can upload docs till CO is assigned but I always feel it's best to wait & submit complete full rather than partial or incomplete but upto you really. 

For the Partner Visa checklist, check your country Australia High Commission website & border.gov.au. 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Girl Aussie,
> 
> Thank you for your response. I have got another question for you. I will be getting married in the end of November this year. Can I apply for the partner visa by submitting other documents now? Or Am I only allowed to apply once I have all the relevant documents complete? I assume there is a waiting period until the Case officer is allocated? Is that helpful? Can you please send me the link to apply so I can check what all supporting documents will I need for lodging partner visa application?


----------



## lonewolf007

HI Guys,

I have applied partner visa online and filled the 47sp and already submitted the file in March 2015. 

I can see that we both have our own sections to attach files but both of us don't remember filling 40sp details.

How do we know we have completed form 40sp online?

Thanks.


----------



## Indian1206

Hi Guys,
I am new to the forum.I have lodged my partner visa application on 1st Jan 2015. Presently i am in Australia on the visitor visa. I haven't been assigned a case officer yet. When can i expect a case officer to be assigned? Will the Case officer let me know if i would have to leave Australia before the decision is made? I have given my Indian number on the online application but that number doesn't seem to work. Is there any way i could edit it? I am worried because i don't know how they would contact me. My husband has provided his number under the sponsor form.


Thanks


----------



## Chaths

Hi,

I am in the same situation as RockyBalboa has posted above. I am getting married in Dec; but am planning the possibility of lodging my application now so as to save 3 months on the processing period. I would not have all the Docs at this time.

Does it work like that, or does the Application date get counted only once you have submitted all the documents...

Any suggestions about how to go about this..?

Thanks.


----------



## Indian1206

Chaths said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same situation as RockyBalboa has posted above. I am getting married in Dec; but am planning the possibility of lodging my application now so as to save 3 months on the processing period. I would not have all the Docs at this time.
> 
> Does it work like that, or does the Application date get counted only once you have submitted all the documents...
> 
> Any suggestions about how to go about this..?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there

I got married in DEC too, applied for tourist visa to Australia in advance and when i called the immigration department they said i can start my application online and after marriage i can post the other details. Y
ou can start the application online and save all information. The wedding date cannot be selected till that date has finished. So just put a tentative date and fill the form. I did that and completed the form and added all the evidence after 2 days of the wedding and submitted the form on 1st Jan. Hope this information helps


----------



## Chaths

Thanks for the reply.

So effectively your date of application for your partner visa was on Jan i.e after you were married.


----------



## vicprab11

Hi my case is very complex . Can someone please help with my question. .. ??

Well I was in australia for 8 years .my immigration history was worst. I was unlawful , student visa cancelled , protection visa refused onshore partner visa was refused due to schedule 3 criteria.
Now I gave have applied for 309/100. 

I am in australia on visitor visa which was granted on basis of my child's birth .. compelling and compassionate reasons. .

Well my question is does this tourist visa grant will make my case simpler or still it will be considered as a complex case and immigration going to take more than 12 months ?????
Also all the prrofs and evidences have been provided to immigration. .. including medicals and x-rays , pcc , afc everything...


Thanks heaps in advance


----------



## Bamborabi

*Regarding Sub-Class 100*

Hello All,


I am currently on a Sub-Class 309 Spouse visa living in Australia. I had applied for the second stage of the visa 2 months ago. When my second stage of Visa is granted namely the Sub class 100

Can someone please help me with my doubts

1.) Do I need to be in Australia when it is granted ? or can be anywhere in the world ?

2) In case I am outside of Australia when it is granted should I make re-entry into Australia within a stipulated time period for the Sub-Class 100 visa (PR) to be valid ?

3) Sub-Class 100=Permanent Residency ? Correct ? I heard its valid for 5 years, after which one needs to apply for Returning resident visa. Is this resturning visa granted easly or can they reject it ?


Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## lonewolf007

HI Guys,

I have applied partner visa online and filled the 47sp and already submitted the file in March 2015. 

I can see that we both have our own sections to attach files but both of us don't remember filling 40sp details.

How do we know we have completed form 40sp online?

Thanks.


----------



## Indian1206

Yes it was jan 1st i.e after i got married. No worries. All the best


----------



## prikam

*CO*

Hi all

I called the AHC New Delhi today to check the progress of my husband's 309. The operator mentioned a CO has been assigned but neither have I, or the immigration lawyers we assigned the file through has any acknowledgement from the CO. Is this normal (apparently its been 12 days since a CO is assigned to the file)? The lady I spoke to on the phone did not seem interested at all in providing me any other information but asked me to wait!

Atleast there is some progress but worrying as well because there is no contact from CO to any of us.

:juggle:


----------



## pravins57

prikam said:


> Hi all
> 
> I called the AHC New Delhi today to check the progress of my husband's 309. The operator mentioned a CO has been assigned but neither have I, or the immigration lawyers we assigned the file through has any acknowledgement from the CO. Is this normal (apparently its been 12 days since a CO is assigned to the file)? The lady I spoke to on the phone did not seem interested at all in providing me any other information but asked me to wait!
> 
> Atleast there is some progress but worrying as well because there is no contact from CO to any of us.
> 
> :juggle:


HI,

When did you lodge your application?


Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## prikam

We applied for his visa 27th oct 2014


----------



## pravins57

prikam said:


> We applied for his visa 27th oct 2014



Great !! glad to know Oct end applications have got picked finally.. don't worry your CO will call you guys soon.. If in case you don't get a call by mid of this week.. you can call AHC n check..



Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## prikam

Thanks Pravin and wish the same for your file too.  I hope they call by this week coz the CO has been assigned to the file 12-13 days back without any acknowledgement..when did you happen to apply for the visa?


----------



## pravins57

prikam said:


> Thanks Pravin and wish the same for your file too.  I hope they call by this week coz the CO has been assigned to the file 12-13 days back without any acknowledgement..when did you happen to apply for the visa?


I have applied on 31st of December 2014. I don't think they have picked November 2014 applications yet.. So may be by next month end CO should be assigned for my application.. So till then need to hold on my breath.. This forum makes my day when I hear People getting their Visa granted.. 

Hope to hear some more good news this week.

Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Bamborabi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I am currently on a Sub-Class 309 Spouse visa living in Australia. I had applied for the second stage of the visa 2 months ago. When my second stage of Visa is granted namely the Sub class 100
> 
> Can someone please help me with my doubts
> 
> 1.) Do I need to be in Australia when it is granted ? or can be anywhere in the world ?
> 
> 2) In case I am outside of Australia when it is granted should I make re-entry into Australia within a stipulated time period for the Sub-Class 100 visa (PR) to be valid ?
> 
> 3) Sub-Class 100=Permanent Residency ? Correct ? I heard its valid for 5 years, after which one needs to apply for Returning resident visa. Is this resturning visa granted easly or can they reject it ?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Hi there,

1. You can be either in australia or outside when 100 subclass PR visa is granted

2. NA.

3. Yes, you are right. PR visa is valid for 5 years and RRV (Resident return visa) is granted easily.

Cheers!

Sathi


----------



## Kundu13

I called AHC today and the operator said that the CO was assigned yesterday for my wife's application. DOL 3rd nov 2014, she is in aus on Visitor visa.

Now lets see how many days they are gonna take for the VISA Grant .


----------



## pravins57

Kundu13 said:


> I called AHC today and the operator said that the CO was assigned yesterday for my wife's application. DOL 3rd nov 2014, she is in aus on Visitor visa.
> 
> Now lets see how many days they are gonna take for the VISA Grant .



WOW !! thats a great news buddy.. Long wait for CO to be assigned is end now.. Just few more days.. All the Best !! 

Glad to see November applications got picked.. 



Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## indhuraj

*Visit/partner visa query*

Hi all,

I am new to this forum.
I have lodged my partner visa on 23 JULY 2015.now in Australia on visit visa and it runs out on December 2015 and it holds "NO FURTHER STAY" condition.can anyone please suggest me.. Is there any other visa to continue my stay in Australia untill I get my partner visa.

Waiting for the response...

Thanks 
Indhu


----------



## girlaussie

Probably you are not aware but while your case is in progress, applicant has to update the department of change of address if it's more than 14 days through form 929 include your new contact number too.

Yes the CO will inform when your case is ready for decision so that you leave Australia for your grant.

Girl Aussie



Indian1206 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to the forum.I have lodged my partner visa application on 1st Jan 2015. Presently i am in Australia on the visitor visa. I haven't been assigned a case officer yet. When can i expect a case officer to be assigned? Will the Case officer let me know if i would have to leave Australia before the decision is made? I have given my Indian number on the online application but that number doesn't seem to work. Is there any way i could edit it? I am worried because i don't know how they would contact me. My husband has provided his number under the sponsor form.
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## girlaussie

You should realize the fact that Partner Visa is for people who are already married hence when they submit their application it contains all the important documents including evidence of genuine & continuing relationship. 

As you are not married but trying to be in a queue first before submitting essential docs is not a good idea. You can certainly start collecting docs & even uploading if you are planning to apply online but it will only be considered complete when you provide all docs.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



Chaths said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same situation as RockyBalboa has posted above. I am getting married in Dec; but am planning the possibility of lodging my application now so as to save 3 months on the processing period. I would not have all the Docs at this time.
> 
> Does it work like that, or does the Application date get counted only once you have submitted all the documents...
> 
> Any suggestions about how to go about this..?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## girlaussie

Because you have a very complexed case so it will remain the same, however, as you got visitor visa on a compelling ground would probably help the department/CO to understand that you have a genuine relationship as you made it a point to be with your partner on your baby's birth. So hope things go well with you.

Girl Aussie



vicprab11 said:


> Hi my case is very complex . Can someone please help with my question. .. ??
> 
> Well I was in australia for 8 years .my immigration history was worst. I was unlawful , student visa cancelled , protection visa refused onshore partner visa was refused due to schedule 3 criteria.
> Now I gave have applied for 309/100.
> 
> I am in australia on visitor visa which was granted on basis of my child's birth .. compelling and compassionate reasons. .
> 
> Well my question is does this tourist visa grant will make my case simpler or still it will be considered as a complex case and immigration going to take more than 12 months ?????
> Also all the prrofs and evidences have been provided to immigration. .. including medicals and x-rays , pcc , afc everything...
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps in advance


----------



## girlaussie

1: no, can be onshore or offshore

2: no, there is no initial entry date for this visa grant

3: it's a Permanent visa which has a 5 years expiry, however, it does allow you to live in Australia for indefinite period. You would need RRV only if you decide to leave Australia after the PR expiry date & re enter.

Girl Aussie



Bamborabi said:


> 1.) Do I need to be in Australia when it is granted ? or can be anywhere in the world ?
> 
> 2) In case I am outside of Australia when it is granted should I make re-entry into Australia within a stipulated time period for the Sub-Class 100 visa (PR) to be valid ?
> 
> 3) Sub-Class 100=Permanent Residency ? Correct ? I heard its valid for 5 years, after which one needs to apply for Returning resident visa. Is this resturning visa granted easly or can they reject it ?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


----------



## girlaussie

What "Other visa" you think you can apply while having "8503-No Further Stay" condition? 

Your best option is to reapply once you go back to your country.

Girl Aussie



indhuraj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> I have lodged my partner visa on 23 JULY 2015.now in Australia on visit visa and it runs out on December 2015 and it holds "NO FURTHER STAY" condition.can anyone please suggest me.. Is there any other visa to continue my stay in Australia untill I get my partner visa.
> 
> Waiting for the response...
> 
> Thanks
> Indhu


----------



## evangelist

girlaussie said:


> 1: no, can be onshore or offshore
> 
> 2: no, there is no initial entry date for this visa grant
> 
> 3: it's a Permanent visa which has a 5 years expiry, however, it does allow you to live in Australia for indefinite period. You would need RRV only if you decide to leave Australia after the PR expiry date & re enter.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi girlaussie:

given that Sub-Class 100 visa for partner class does not require initial entry for visa validation, is it a superior/better option to ...say, including partner in the 189/190 visa application?

most of the other visa terms (5 yrs unlimited validity, RRV after 5 yrs) appear to be same as 189/190


----------



## girlaussie

To explain briefly, 100 visa is 2nd stage of Partner Visa 309 where there is an initial entry date for all applicants.

Coming back to your question, yes it's a cost effective & convenient option to include your partner in your current application. 

Yes, other visa terms remain same.

Girl Aussie



evangelist said:


> Hi girlaussie:
> 
> given that Sub-Class 100 visa for partner class does not require initial entry for visa validation, is it a superior/better option to ...say, including partner in the 189/190 visa application?
> 
> most of the other visa terms (5 yrs unlimited validity, RRV after 5 yrs) appear to be same as 189/190


----------



## indhuraj

girlaussie said:


> What "Other visa" you think you can apply while having "8503-No Further Stay" condition?
> 
> Your best option is to reapply once you go back to your country.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks for the quick reply girlaussie.is it possible to apply another visit visa in Australia now or I need to go back to my country?


----------



## girlaussie

"A 'No Further Stay' condition is a condition that prevents the visa holder from applying for many temporary and permanent visas while they are in Australia. 'No Further Stay' conditions include 8503,​ 8534 and 8535.

If one of these conditions has been imposed on your visa, it means you cannot apply for another visa to extend your stay (other than a protection visa or a temporary visa of a specified kind).

When you depart Australia a 'No Further Stay' condition will not prevent you from applying for other visas."

Perhaps you got the answer now.

Girl Aussie



indhuraj said:


> Thanks for the quick reply girlaussie.is it possible to apply another visit visa in Australia now or I need to go back to my country?


----------



## indhuraj

Hi Indian1206,

Same case as mine but I have submitted by paper application and recently updated my new contact details(address & mobile number) through FORM 1022.
For this I asked assistance from AHC NEW DELHI.They advised me to send filled & signed 1022 form with the copy my passport first & last page through email.later got a reply too.
I'm not sure for online application but this information may help you.


Regards,
Indhu










Indian1206 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to the forum.I have lodged my partner visa application on 1st Jan 2015. Presently i am in Australia on the visitor visa. I haven't been assigned a case officer yet. When can i expect a case officer to be assigned? Will the Case officer let me know if i would have to leave Australia before the decision is made? I have given my Indian number on the online application but that number doesn't seem to work. Is there any way i could edit it? I am worried because i don't know how they would contact me. My husband has provided his number under the sponsor form.
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## indhuraj

girlaussie said:


> "A 'No Further Stay' condition is a condition that prevents the visa holder from applying for many temporary and permanent visas while they are in Australia. 'No Further Stay' conditions include 8503,​ 8534 and 8535.
> 
> If one of these conditions has been imposed on your visa, it means you cannot apply for another visa to extend your stay (other than a protection visa or a temporary visa of a specified kind).
> 
> When you depart Australia a 'No Further Stay' condition will not prevent you from applying for other visas."
> 
> Perhaps you got the answer now.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Got it clearly.thank you girlaussie.


----------



## Bamborabi

girlaussie said:


> 1: no, can be onshore or offshore
> 
> 2: no, there is no initial entry date for this visa grant
> 
> 3: it's a Permanent visa which has a 5 years expiry, however, it does allow you to live in Australia for indefinite period. You would need RRV only if you decide to leave Australia after the PR expiry date & re enter.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you Girl Aussie and Sathiya for answering to my queries. Do you guys track Sub-Class 100 grants (Processing timelines ?). I see a lot of people tracking the Sub-Class 309 stage of Visa but once that is granted not many people talk of the next stage (Sub-Class 100). Is there anyone here who recently got their Sub-Class 100 granted ? just wanted to know to hear from them about their processing timelines and experiences.

The Sub-Class 309 visa grant timelines have increased greatly from 6-7 months to over a year now.Quite ridiculous considering that they have also increased the cost of the application.

Regards
Bambaorabi


----------



## girlaussie

You welcome.

100 visa is a permanent one & more or less required the same evidence of genuine & continuing relationship so it's pretty much straight forward, hence not required much assistance.

The average processing time for this subclass is between 6-8 depending on your case/passport.

Girl Aussie



Bamborabi said:


> Thank you Girl Aussie and Sathiya for answering to my queries. Do you guys track Sub-Class 100 grants (Processing timelines ?). I see a lot of people tracking the Sub-Class 309 stage of Visa but once that is granted not many people talk of the next stage (Sub-Class 100). Is there anyone here who recently got their Sub-Class 100 granted ? just wanted to know to hear from them about their processing timelines and experiences.
> 
> The Sub-Class 309 visa grant timelines have increased greatly from 6-7 months to over a year now.Quite ridiculous considering that they have also increased the cost of the application.
> 
> Regards
> Bambaorabi


----------



## sathiyaseelan

girlaussie said:


> You welcome.
> 
> 100 visa is a permanent one & more or less required the same evidence of genuine & continuing relationship so it's pretty much straight forward, hence not required much assistance.
> 
> The average processing time for this subclass is between 6-8 depending on your case/passport.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Dear Girl aussie,

Good evening!

Hope you are doing well. My wife has successfully lodged her Tourist visa under 600 subclass and has been waiting for her visa grant. In the meanwhile, i may relocate to sydney probably within next week. If my circumstance changes, do i need to update it to AHC immediately? does it delay the tourist visa grant? 

Thanks,

Sathi


----------



## sri_aus

Hello folks, I was a silent observer of this forum. I would like to update you guys my wife partner visa granted yesterday after a phone call from AHC. Visa applied online on 8 nov 2014. Initial entry before 28 Feb 2016... Good luck for people who are waiting.. Cheers Sri_aus


----------



## Kundu13

My wife got the call yesterday from CO and she asked her to plan to leave AUS so that she can grant her the visa.(My wife is in AUS on visitor visa)

She just asked one question about her education and then she started talking about leaving AUS.

CO said she want her to be offshore for 3-4 working days so that she can grant her the visa. and to do so before mid OCt as she can't hold application till end Oct. we were planning to leave in oct end for diwali. 

DOL 3 nov
CO assigned 14 sep 
Ill consider yesterday data as visa grant date 16th sep.(though not yet granted)

Thanks guys for sharing the information on this platform it gave a lot of info and made it a easy process for me. special thanks to Becky and girlaussie.


----------



## vicprab11

girlaussie said:


> Because you have a very complexed case so it will remain the same, however, as you got visitor visa on a compelling ground would probably help the department/CO to understand that you have a genuine relationship as you made it a point to be with your partner on your baby's birth. So hope things go well with you.
> 
> Girl Aussie
> 
> 
> 
> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my case is very complex . Can someone please help with my question. .. ??
> 
> Well I was in australia for 8 years .my immigration history was worst. I was unlawful , student visa cancelled , protection visa refused onshore partner visa was refused due to schedule 3 criteria.
> Now I gave have applied for 309/100.
> 
> I am in australia on visitor visa which was granted on basis of my child's birth .. compelling and compassionate reasons. .
> 
> Well my question is does this tourist visa grant will make my case simpler or still it will be considered as a complex case and immigration going to take more than 12 months ?????
> Also all the prrofs and evidences have been provided to immigration. .. including medicals and x-rays , pcc , afc everything...
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps in advance
Click to expand...




girlaussie said:


> Because you have a very complexed case so it will remain the same, however, as you got visitor visa on a compelling ground would probably help the department/CO to understand that you have a genuine relationship as you made it a point to be with your partner on your baby's birth. So hope things go well with you.
> 
> Girl Aussie
> 
> 
> 
> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my case is very complex . Can someone please help with my question. .. ??
> 
> Well I was in australia for 8 years .my immigration history was worst. I was unlawful , student visa cancelled , protection visa refused onshore partner visa was refused due to schedule 3 criteria.
> Now I gave have applied for 309/100.
> 
> I am in australia on visitor visa which was granted on basis of my child's birth .. compelling and compassionate reasons. .
> 
> Well my question is does this tourist visa grant will make my case simpler or still it will be considered as a complex case and immigration going to take more than 12 months ?????
> Also all the prrofs and evidences have been provided to immigration. .. including medicals and x-rays , pcc , afc everything...
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps in advance
Click to expand...

Thankyou so much girl aussie. Appreciate your help


----------



## Simmangat

Hey congrats for your visa.. I just want to know you applied online or paper file?
Good luck and congrats once again..


Kundu13 said:


> My wife got the call yesterday from CO and she asked her to plan to leave AUS so that she can grant her the visa.(My wife is in AUS on visitor visa)
> 
> She just asked one question about her education and then she started talking about leaving AUS.
> 
> CO said she want her to be offshore for 3-4 working days so that she can grant her the visa. and to do so before mid OCt as she can't hold application till end Oct. we were planning to leave in oct end for diwali.
> 
> DOL 3 nov
> CO assigned 14 sep
> Ill consider yesterday data as visa grant date 16th sep.(though not yet granted)
> 
> Thanks guys for sharing the information on this platform it gave a lot of info and made it a easy process for me. special thanks to Becky and girlaussie.


----------



## Simmangat

Congrats for your visa...


sri_aus said:


> Hello folks, I was a silent observer of this forum. I would like to update you guys my wife partner visa granted yesterday after a phone call from AHC. Visa applied online on 8 nov 2014. Initial entry before 28 Feb 2016... Good luck for people who are waiting.. Cheers Sri_aus


----------



## Kundu13

Online


----------



## soniat

Hello Everyone!!

Finally my long wait is over.. I have absolutely no words to express my happiness  I just got an email of visa grant  Below are my details:

Date of application: 3rd Nov 2014
Application mode: Online
PCC : 12th Nov 2014
Medicals done : 17th Nov 2014
CO assigned : No idea
Visa grant date : 17th Sept 2015

Me and my husband got a call from CO yesterday. CO asked general questions to both of us like DOB, and few questions about our relationship. Our case was straight forward. We didn't apply for my visitor visa, so it was really a long long wait for us and difficult as well as we were staying away from each other for more than 8 months now. I am really thankful to each n every member of this forum for all their assistance and guidance. This forum really helped me through a lot in providing all the necessary information I needed from time to time. To all those who are waiting..just hang in there, you will too hear the visa grant news soon. good luck guys


----------



## girlaussie

Sorry couldn't get back earlier. Yes, as you are a Sponsor in both applications (Partner & Visitor) you have to update AHC as well. Simply send an email with your Partner's Full Name, File No or TRN, DOB & then include your new details. 

Na it should not delay her visit visa application at all.

Girl Aussie 



sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear Girl aussie,
> 
> Good evening!
> 
> Hope you are doing well. My wife has successfully lodged her Tourist visa under 600 subclass and has been waiting for her visa grant. In the meanwhile, i may relocate to sydney probably within next week. If my circumstance changes, do i need to update it to AHC immediately? does it delay the tourist visa grant?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sathi


----------



## girlaussie

Thank you for the note, really appreciate it.

If your wife hasn't left Australia yet then don't delay it anymore. Leave soon & get grant before your festival & then enjoy together 

Girl Aussie



Kundu13 said:


> My wife got the call yesterday from CO and she asked her to plan to leave AUS so that she can grant her the visa.(My wife is in AUS on visitor visa)
> 
> She just asked one question about her education and then she started talking about leaving AUS.
> 
> CO said she want her to be offshore for 3-4 working days so that she can grant her the visa. and to do so before mid OCt as she can't hold application till end Oct. we were planning to leave in oct end for diwali.
> 
> DOL 3 nov
> CO assigned 14 sep
> Ill consider yesterday data as visa grant date 16th sep.(though not yet granted)
> 
> Thanks guys for sharing the information on this platform it gave a lot of info and made it a easy process for me. special thanks to Becky and girlaussie.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*My wife has got the visitor visa grant letter yesterday!!*

Dear all,

Good morning!

Hope you're doing well. I wanna share with you that my wife has just received her visa grant letter yesterday for visitor visa. This has conditions of "No work and No study of more than 3 months". She needs to arrive at Australia not later than 17 December 2015. Now, actually i am planning to relocate to Sydney for a job. Do i need to mention this to AHC Delhi? Also, what you guys think about driving to Sydney from Perth on road? I have a Toyota Avalon Sedan (2001 Model) that has just 1,43,000 Kilomeres on odometer. Is it safe to do so? Or do you reckon i could use a shipment agent to move it to sydney? I bought the car at 3600$ 8 months ago and serviced the car just a couple of days ago only.

Thanks for your inputs.

Cheers!

Sathi


----------



## indhuraj

Hi all,

I have applied my partner visa.now in Australia on visit visa and it was updated to AHC.on that time my husband remains in the same address.now we both wanted to shift the home.same as before I will need to update my circumstance changes to AHC as a applicant.Is this enough for the address change for both of us or 
As a sponsor,will my husband need to update his changes to AHC other than me?
If yes ,how to update his changes?

Waiting for the reply

Regards,
Indhu


----------



## evangelist

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> Hope you're doing well. I wanna share with you that my wife has just received her visa grant letter yesterday for visitor visa. This has conditions of "No work and No study of more than 3 months". She needs to arrive at Australia not later than 17 December 2015. Now, actually i am planning to relocate to Sydney for a job. Do i need to mention this to AHC Delhi? Also, what you guys think about driving to Sydney from Perth on road? I have a Toyota Avalon Sedan (2001 Model) that has just 1,43,000 Kilomeres on odometer. Is it safe to do so? Or do you reckon i could use a shipment agent to move it to sydney? I bought the car at 3600$ 8 months ago and serviced the car just a couple of days ago only.
> 
> Thanks for your inputs.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathi


Drive only if you want to see lots of Australia. 
Car seems to be just right for the long haul. Driving alone probably isn't a great idea. Find a travel mate. There are many website for that.


----------



## Maxpunj

hi guys i have applied for 309 spouse visa in sep 3 2014 everything was going fine my case officer just send us email that we had mistake in our relationship statement like i write we met in 2013 and my wife by mistake write we met in 2012 infect we met in 2013 so co told us to show more evidence that you met in 2012 which is just a mistake can somebody tell me is it gonna be a big issue hi girl Aussie any idea please help thanks


----------



## girlaussie

That's good. For your relocation, you need to inform AHC your new address/contact number as you are still your wife's Sponsor for Partner Visa application. So send email to the department or CO with your wife's Full name/File No./DOB & then update the info.

Girl Aussie 



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hope you're doing well. I wanna share with you that my wife has just received her visa grant letter yesterday for visitor visa. This has conditions of "No work and No study of more than 3 months". She needs to arrive at Australia not later than 17 December 2015. Now, actually i am planning to relocate to Sydney for a job. Do i need to mention this to AHC Delhi?


----------



## girlaussie

You as applicant need to update by submitting Form 929, while your Sponsor should send an email to the department/CO including your Full Name/File No/DOB & then update his address/contact number etc.

Girl Aussie 



indhuraj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied my partner visa.now in Australia on visit visa and it was updated to AHC.on that time my husband remains in the same address.now we both wanted to shift the home.same as before I will need to update my circumstance changes to AHC as a applicant.Is this enough for the address change for both of us or
> As a sponsor,will my husband need to update his changes to AHC other than me?
> If yes ,how to update his changes?
> 
> Waiting for the reply
> 
> Regards,
> Indhu


----------



## Maxpunj

hi girl aussie any idea i have applied for 309 spouse visa in sep 3 2014 everything was going fine my case officer just send us email that we had mistake in our relationship statement like i write we met in 2013 and my wife by mistake write we met in 2012 infect we met in 2013 so co told us to show more evidence that you met in 2012 which is just a mistake can somebody tell me is it gonna be a big issue hi girl Aussie any idea please help thanks


----------



## girlaussie

I read your earlier post too but wasn't sure who made the mistake, sponsor or the applicant?

Girl Aussie



Maxpunj said:


> hi girl aussie any idea i have applied for 309 spouse visa in sep 3 2014 everything was going fine my case officer just send us email that we had mistake in our relationship statement like i write we met in 2013 and my wife by mistake write we met in 2012 infect we met in 2013 so co told us to show more evidence that you met in 2012 which is just a mistake can somebody tell me is it gonna be a big issue hi girl Aussie any idea please help thanks


----------



## Maxpunj

girlaussie said:


> I read your earlier post too but wasn't sure who made the mistake, sponsor or the applicant?
> 
> Girl Aussie


hi neither me nor my wife as she is my sponsor my agent correct some information and he by mistake type the wrong year in my wife's relationship statement but we didn't read it carefully and signed that statement so that's is not our mistake but i am very nervous what is your opinion please tell thanks


----------



## girlaussie

Can you please briefly tell us your timeline? is your case straight forward or complicated?

As per me understanding Applicant & Sponsor both needs to write statement & signed it so I don't understand how can an agent make any changes in signed statement??

I am no expert but I feel your Sponsor i.e. your wife has made a mistake & this is an issue and hence you are asked to provide more evidence for 2012. Perhaps she should write another statement & explain the previous mistake made by her and also attach couple of statutory declaration from 2/3 friends/relatives who can explain your relationship timeline. 

Also you as an applicant should also write another statement explaining again about the relationship in detail. 

I can't think of anything else at the moment but let me do some research later & see if I got any more information for you. 

Girl Aussie 



Maxpunj said:


> hi neither me nor my wife as she is my sponsor my agent correct some information and he by mistake type the wrong year in my wife's relationship statement but we didn't read it carefully and signed that statement so that's is not our mistake but i am very nervous what is your opinion please tell thanks


----------



## Maxpunj

girlaussie said:


> Can you please briefly tell us your timeline? is your case straight forward or complicated?
> 
> As per me understanding Applicant & Sponsor both needs to write statement & signed it so I don't understand how can an agent make any changes in signed statement??
> 
> I am no expert but I feel your Sponsor i.e. your wife has made a mistake & this is an issue and hence you are asked to provide more evidence for 2012. Perhaps she should write another statement & explain the previous mistake made by her and also attach couple of statutory declaration from 2/3 friends/relatives who can explain your relationship timeline.
> 
> Also you as an applicant should also write another statement explaining again about the relationship in detail.
> 
> I can't think of anything else at the moment but let me do some research later & see if I got any more information for you.
> 
> Girl Aussie


in my statement its clear that we met on 2013 not 2012 she didn't mention any particular year and we checked the email we receive by our agent he made some changed and asked us to sign them my date of lodge the application is 3 sep 2014 and my case is complicated with some visa cancellation and over stay for almost 2 years thanks for your reply


----------



## girlaussie

I can't believe that you guys overlooked dates specially knowing the history of your case.

The statement requires you and your partner to provide the history of your relationship, including: how, when and where you first met. 

How come your partner not mention such important year/month in her statement?

Personal Statements can't go wrong really as its signed by an individual. 

Did you ask your agent on how to resolve this issue?

Girl Aussie



Maxpunj said:


> in my statement its clear that we met on 2013 not 2012 she didn't mention any particular year and we checked the email we receive by our agent he made some changed and asked us to sign them my date of lodge the application is 3 sep 2014 and my case is complicated with some visa cancellation and over stay for almost 2 years thanks for your reply


----------



## prikam

Hi maxpunj.. Could you please share your case officer's initials or name? 

Hope all goes well in your file. As Aussie girl says, just talk to your agent first on why there was such a mistake(I know you guys should have read and then signed).. The other thing is to get 2-3 statements of your friends/family and update the CO that there was a genuine error in the statement.

Regards


----------



## talexpat

Hi,

I need some help. I have seen that form 47SP requires family details (D.O.B of siblings) of the applicant.(Applicant: My wife for 309 application). 

Now the problem is, my wife's D.O.B was changed in her childhood i.e. decreased by 1 year as the parents were facing some issue in securing her admission to school. So, now the difference between her D.O.B and her younger brother's D.O.B is just 5 months. 

What are the consequences of mentioning these dates in the Family details section of the form?

Will they notice how can the difference in D.O.B be just 5 months. 

Also, at my time, agent asked me to provide NADRA FRC (Family registration certificate) which had D.O.B and other details of all of my siblings and parents. If we provide that too for my wife's family, the difference of 5 months of would be there as well.

The birth certificate and every document issued for my wife (educational documents) have the reduced by 1 year age.

Please advise how to solve this issue: whether to have D.O.B corrected in all docs or ignore it Also, note that wife's CNIC/NICOP, Passport and marriage registration certificate are not yet issued.



> I am very sorry for the late reply.
> 
> Thanks again for the the information, Girlaussie.
> 
> Yes as a sponsor I meet the age criteria, I am 26 years old. Also yes, we would lodge the application once we have all the documents and she will above 18 years of age definitely.
> 
> Below is the progress of IDs/required documents:
> 
> NADRA-CNIC : NADRA has refused to give CNIC and advised to come back after the applicant is above 18 years of age (i.e. in mid of Oct this year).
> 
> Marriage Registration Certificate (NADRA MRC): I have asked uncle to visit union council office and I am wondering if they would be giving it on the basis of Form-B or else they would also require CNIC of bride.
> 
> Passport: This process will be started soon as it can be initiated on Form-B as well.
> 
> Feel free to advise if I am missing any steps or where it can be improved.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by girlaussie View Post
> Ok I finally managed to find some information, as per Partner Migration booklet:
> 
> 'If you were married in a country other than Australia and that marriage is valid in that country, generally it will be recognised as valid under Australian law. There are some exceptions, such as same-sex, underage or polygamous marriages, which are not accepted in Australia'
> 
> Also from the same booklet:
> 
> To be eligible for a Partner visa as a de facto partner, you must :
> •together with your de facto partner, be aged at least 18 years at the time your application is made
> 
> So as you guys are planning to lodge Partner Visa in October when she will be 18 years so I reckon you should be good.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## Maxpunj

girlaussie said:


> I can't believe that you guys overlooked dates specially knowing the history of your case.
> 
> The statement requires you and your partner to provide the history of your relationship, including: how, when and where you first met.
> 
> How come your partner not mention such important year/month in her statement?
> 
> Personal Statements can't go wrong really as its signed by an individual.
> 
> Did you ask your agent on how to resolve this issue?
> 
> Girl Aussie


we know each other since 2007 that's what we mention may be you misunderstood what i am saying don't worry thanks for your help don't bother its not a big issue my agent already accept his mistake and he will fix it and our relation is genuine and i don't care anyone can make mistake thanks once again for your help


----------



## IndtoAussie

*Applying onshore visa 309/100*

Hi Guys,

I have got a question in regards to spouse visa applicaition. Is it legitimate/possible to call my wife on a visitors visa to Australia and then lodge an online application for spouse visa Subclasses 309 and 100? So that like offshore visa application couples do not have to suffer the pain of living separate for almost 12 months even after marriage. Please advise.


----------



## IndtoAussie

*Spouse Visa 309/100*

Hi Guys,

I have got a quesiton in relation to Spouse visa application. Is it legitimate/possible to call your spouse on a visitors visa to Australia and then apply for a spouse visa subclass 309/100? That way spouse would get a briding visa for visa application 309/100, so that the couple does not have to go through the pain of living separate for nearly 12 months. I am just curious to know if this is possible so that I can apply for my wife's visa accordingly. Please advice. 

Regards,
IndtoAussie


----------



## pravins57

sri_aus said:


> Hello folks, I was a silent observer of this forum. I would like to update you guys my wife partner visa granted yesterday after a phone call from AHC. Visa applied online on 8 nov 2014. Initial entry before 28 Feb 2016... Good luck for people who are waiting.. Cheers Sri_aus



Hey Congrats.. 



Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## pravins57

Kundu13 said:


> My wife got the call yesterday from CO and she asked her to plan to leave AUS so that she can grant her the visa.(My wife is in AUS on visitor visa)
> 
> She just asked one question about her education and then she started talking about leaving AUS.
> 
> CO said she want her to be offshore for 3-4 working days so that she can grant her the visa. and to do so before mid OCt as she can't hold application till end Oct. we were planning to leave in oct end for diwali.
> 
> DOL 3 nov
> CO assigned 14 sep
> Ill consider yesterday data as visa grant date 16th sep.(though not yet granted)
> 
> Thanks guys for sharing the information on this platform it gave a lot of info and made it a easy process for me. special thanks to Becky and girlaussie.


Congrats buddy.. Have a happy life in Australia.

Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## pravins57

soniat said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> Finally my long wait is over.. I have absolutely no words to express my happiness  I just got an email of visa grant  Below are my details:
> 
> Date of application: 3rd Nov 2014
> Application mode: Online
> PCC : 12th Nov 2014
> Medicals done : 17th Nov 2014
> CO assigned : No idea
> Visa grant date : 17th Sept 2015
> 
> Me and my husband got a call from CO yesterday. CO asked general questions to both of us like DOB, and few questions about our relationship. Our case was straight forward. We didn't apply for my visitor visa, so it was really a long long wait for us and difficult as well as we were staying away from each other for more than 8 months now. I am really thankful to each n every member of this forum for all their assistance and guidance. This forum really helped me through a lot in providing all the necessary information I needed from time to time. To all those who are waiting..just hang in there, you will too hear the visa grant news soon. good luck guys


Congratulations..

Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## vinil

*309 Dubai*

Hi All

Finally got the Golden Email.... Thank everyone & Thanks Becky for all your help.

My Visa Details.

DOL-27/01/2015 Online Dubai

Applicant Passport: India

CO- 27/07/2015

Medicals- 06/08/2015 submitted

Called AHC Dubai for follow up - 17/09/2015

Visa Grant- 21/09/2015

IED- 21/04/2016

Thanks Once Again.

Vinil


----------



## xxx

Hi

Just a quick question. We are also supposed to submit statement regarding our relationship, detailing the history of your relationship (for example when and how you met, when you became engaged, joint activities, significant events in the relationship) and your future plans together. 

I am applying application online. This will be individual or combined?


----------



## pravins57

xxx said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick question. We are also supposed to submit statement regarding our relationship, detailing the history of your relationship (for example when and how you met, when you became engaged, joint activities, significant events in the relationship) and your future plans together.
> 
> I am applying application online. This will be individual or combined?



Hi,

It has to be individual statement.


Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## Chaths

*When can we apply Visit visa*

Thanks for the reply - GirlAussie.

Had been reading more on this and now understand the process that you can submit the Visa app only once married.

I am having around 20 days leave after marriage. I would like to have my wife to travel together with me on Visit visa. I see in the website that the average processing time for Visit Visa is 15 days. 

Applying for Visit Visa along with Partner Visa would be really tight for the Visit visa approval to come before my leave finishes.

Would it be ok I can apply the Visit visa earlier for my fiancee before applying the Partner Visa. 

Could anyone pls let me know. Thanks


girlaussie said:


> You should realize the fact that Partner Visa is for people who are already married hence when they submit their application it contains all the important documents including evidence of genuine & continuing relationship.
> 
> As you are not married but trying to be in a queue first before submitting essential docs is not a good idea. You can certainly start collecting docs & even uploading if you are planning to apply online but it will only be considered complete when you provide all docs.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## girlaussie

Just read few of your previous post, in one you mentioned: 

'My case has complications visa canceled mrt decision lost then i went for unlawful citizen but i lost my passport even some how i manage to marry with my long time gf finally i rang immigration that i wanna go home my strength is my confidence now we know each other from long time *since 2009* we send our photographs and other documents like i had big wedding party in Australia so and lets hope for good god will help us'

Now in your below post you mentioned *since 2007*, in your current partner visa application you mentioned 2013, your sponsor mentioned 2012. 

I don't want to sound rude but this doesn't seem right really. I understand your frustration specially 'mistake made by your agent', well there's nothing your agent can do really. At the end, it's you & your sponsor who needs to satisfy CO or the department. 

Girl Aussie 



Maxpunj said:


> we know each other since 2007 that's what we mention may be you misunderstood what i am saying don't worry thanks for your help don't bother its not a big issue my agent already accept his mistake and he will fix it and our relation is genuine and i don't care anyone can make mistake thanks once again for your help


----------



## girlaussie

Both Applicant & Sponsor needs to write separate statement covering these points. 

Girl Aussie 



xxx said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick question. We are also supposed to submit statement regarding our relationship, detailing the history of your relationship (for example when and how you met, when you became engaged, joint activities, significant events in the relationship) and your future plans together.
> 
> I am applying application online. This will be individual or combined?


----------



## girlaussie

If your Partner Visa is from High Risk then it's highly unlikely to get visit visa without '8503-No Further Stay' condition. 

Also 309/100 is Offshore, Onshore visa is 820/801.

Your best bet is to go for Partner Visa 309/100 Offshore & then apply visit visa. 

Girl Aussie 



IndtoAussie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got a quesiton in relation to Spouse visa application. Is it legitimate/possible to call your spouse on a visitors visa to Australia and then apply for a spouse visa subclass 309/100? That way spouse would get a briding visa for visa application 309/100, so that the couple does not have to go through the pain of living separate for nearly 12 months. I am just curious to know if this is possible so that I can apply for my wife's visa accordingly. Please advice.
> 
> Regards,
> IndtoAussie


----------



## girlaussie

1: I am not sure about your first query as I don't know how the department/CO will see the age gap.

2: Regarding FRC, as a Sponsor you don't need to submit FRC but Applicant i.e. your wife & it has to be as Married not Parental family tree. So her FRC will show your parents & your detail only.

Girl Aussie



talexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some help. I have seen that form 47SP requires family details (D.O.B of siblings) of the applicant.(Applicant: My wife for 309 application).
> 
> Now the problem is, my wife's D.O.B was changed in her childhood i.e. decreased by 1 year as the parents were facing some issue in securing her admission to school. So, now the difference between her D.O.B and her younger brother's D.O.B is just 5 months.
> 
> What are the consequences of mentioning these dates in the Family details section of the form?
> 
> Will they notice how can the difference in D.O.B be just 5 months.
> 
> Also, at my time, agent asked me to provide NADRA FRC (Family registration certificate) which had D.O.B and other details of all of my siblings and parents. If we provide that too for my wife's family, the difference of 5 months of would be there as well.
> 
> The birth certificate and every document issued for my wife (educational documents) have the reduced by 1 year age.
> 
> Please advise how to solve this issue: whether to have D.O.B corrected in all docs or ignore it Also, note that wife's CNIC/NICOP, Passport and marriage registration certificate are not yet issued.


----------



## girlaussie

Not a problem.

It's highly unlikely to get visit visa from high risk country without '8503-No further stay' condition so chances of getting visit visa before lodging partner visa offshore is slim. 

Best is to lodge Partner Visa Offshore, submit all medical/PCC & then apply visit visa.

Girl Aussie 



Chaths said:


> Thanks for the reply - GirlAussie.
> 
> Had been reading more on this and now understand the process that you can submit the Visa app only once married.
> 
> I am having around 20 days leave after marriage. I would like to have my wife to travel together with me on Visit visa. I see in the website that the average processing time for Visit Visa is 15 days.
> 
> Applying for Visit Visa along with Partner Visa would be really tight for the Visit visa approval to come before my leave finishes.
> 
> Would it be ok I can apply the Visit visa earlier for my fiancee before applying the Partner Visa.
> 
> Could anyone pls let me know. Thanks


----------



## Chaths

Thanks again for the reply.

Sorry I am new to this and trying to understand whether the situation issomething I can rectify. 

My aim here is not to get a Visit visa without '8503-No further stay'; so that I can apply for onshore partner visa, but rather apply early so that my wife can travel with me when I come the first time.

What would be the reason for not getting a tourist/visit visa before marriage.... Is it because of unavailability of proof that the person can support themselves when Visiting Aus etc.. or because we apply from a high risk country with no partner visa applied...

1 more point, My fiancée is resident of middle east for more than 20+ years. Does it make a difference if we apply a Visit Visa from Middle East. Chances of getting rejections are less etc.. If anyone has applied from Middle East.. please let me know...



girlaussie said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> It's highly unlikely to get visit visa from high risk country without '8503-No further stay' condition so chances of getting visit visa before lodging partner visa offshore is slim.
> 
> Best is to lodge Partner Visa Offshore, submit all medical/PCC & then apply visit visa.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## IndtoAussie

girlaussie said:


> If your Partner Visa is from High Risk then it's highly unlikely to get visit visa without '8503-No Further Stay' condition.
> 
> Also 309/100 is Offshore, Onshore visa is 820/801.
> 
> Your best bet is to go for Partner Visa 309/100 Offshore & then apply visit visa.
> 
> Girl Aussie



Hi girlaussie,

Thanks for the information. Could you please tell me which are the high risk countries?

Regards,
IndtoAussie


----------



## Maxpunj

girlaussie said:


> Just read few of your previous post, in one you mentioned:
> 
> 'My case has complications visa canceled mrt decision lost then i went for unlawful citizen but i lost my passport even some how i manage to marry with my long time gf finally i rang immigration that i wanna go home my strength is my confidence now we know each other from long time *since 2009* we send our photographs and other documents like i had big wedding party in Australia so and lets hope for good god will help us'
> 
> Now in your below post you mentioned *since 2007*, in your current partner visa application you mentioned 2013, your sponsor mentioned 2012.
> 
> I don't want to sound rude but this doesn't seem right really. I understand your frustration specially 'mistake made by your agent', well there's nothing your agent can do really. At the end, it's you & your sponsor who needs to satisfy CO or the department.
> 
> Girl Aussie


since 2007 we were bf gf we started living together from 2013 that's when we marry i have send thousand of pics to immi and they already notice that was just mistake and they didn't ask anything else and i am happy today they ask me to send some random pics from India so yeah don't worry don't bother i told you sooner or later we will be together God knows that when its gonna be


----------



## girlaussie

Expatforum.com is an interactive site. Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with respect, and without insult or personal attack. Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated. Trolling on this site is not tolerated, that being deliberately inflammatory posts, and trolls will be removed from the site immediately.

Please care to read Forum Rules: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html#post10255

Girl Aussie


----------



## Veronica

girlaussie said:


> Expatforum.com is an interactive site. Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with respect, and without insult or personal attack. Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated. Trolling on this site is not tolerated, that being deliberately inflammatory posts, and trolls will be removed from the site immediately.
> 
> Please care to read Forum Rules: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html#post10255
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hes gone, calling you names twice and then swearing at me in visitor messaging sealed his fate


----------



## girlaussie

Thanks Veronica.

Girl Aussie 



Veronica said:


> Hes gone, calling you names twice and then swearing at me in visitor messaging sealed his fate


----------



## pravins57

I don't know why this guy is getting so much offended. 

Girl Aussie , you are doing a great job. We really appreciate the effort that you put to clear the quiries of so many applicants.


Pravin
__________________
Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## girlaussie

You welcome.

Hmm in this case, I suggest you to check Prospective Marriage Visa 300 instead of visit visa. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/300-

Girl Aussie 



Chaths said:


> Thanks again for the reply.
> 
> Sorry I am new to this and trying to understand whether the situation issomething I can rectify.
> 
> My aim here is not to get a Visit visa without '8503-No further stay'; so that I can apply for onshore partner visa, but rather apply early so that my wife can travel with me when I come the first time.
> 
> What would be the reason for not getting a tourist/visit visa before marriage.... Is it because of unavailability of proof that the person can support themselves when Visiting Aus etc.. or because we apply from a high risk country with no partner visa applied...
> 
> 1 more point, My fiancée is resident of middle east for more than 20+ years. Does it make a difference if we apply a Visit Visa from Middle East. Chances of getting rejections are less etc.. If anyone has applied from Middle East.. please let me know...


----------



## girlaussie

Definition – low/high risk

The terms 'Low risk' and 'High risk' show whether passport holders are eligible to apply for an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA). Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports. A list of these can be found on the department's website. High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible.

Eligible passports are issued by:

Andorra
Austria
Belgium
Brunei
Canada
Denmark
Finland
France
Germany
Greece
Hong Kong (SAR of China)
Iceland
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Liechtenstein
Luxembourg
Malaysia
Malta
Monaco
Norway
Portugal
Republic of San Marino
Singapore
South Korea
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
Taiwan*
The Netherlands
United Kingdom—British Citizen
United Kingdom—British National (Overseas)
United States
Vatican City

Girl Aussie 




IndtoAussie said:


> Hi girlaussie,
> 
> Thanks for the information. Could you please tell me which are the high risk countries?
> 
> Regards,
> IndtoAussie


----------



## girlaussie

Oh don't worry about him, this is part of being 'Moderator'  but I really appreciate your feedback. 

Girl Aussie 



pravins57 said:


> I don't know why this guy is getting so much offended.
> 
> Girl Aussie , you are doing a great job. We really appreciate the effort that you put to clear the quiries of so many applicants.
> 
> 
> Pravin
> __________________
> Partner visa 309/100|Lodged:31st Dec 2014 | CO-waiting


----------



## Poo_Josh

*Spouse visa granted *

Hi people,

I have been granted my spouse visa for Australia. My husband had lodged last year 20th Nov 2014. 
Partner (Provisional) (subclass 309). 
Yesterday I got email from Case officer and today they granted through a call 

Wish all of you who are waiting for their visas.

All the best  

lane: lane: lane: :second:


----------



## Chaths

Thanks.

The prospective Marriage visa document checklist lists that we should have
"Evidence that you and your prospective spouse have met face-to-face as adults and are personally known to each other."

Even though I have met my prospective spouse. There is no photo that shows us together.

I have my travel itinerary.. and my fiancee has hers.. if we have to prove we were in India at the same time... Also our chatlog is available listing details of meeting up ...

Will this proof suffice... Or do we definitely need a photograph...



girlaussie said:


> You welcome.
> 
> Hmm in this case, I suggest you to check Prospective Marriage Visa 300 instead of visit visa.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/300-
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## preethi09

Hi ,
I have Loged my application in New Delhi Visa office, India on 3-Dec-2014,got acknowledgment letter on 16-Dec-2014.medicals done and updated on 23-Dec-2014.Currently i am staying aussiee.when can i expect my application assigned with CO?

And is it better to leave aussiee before CO says or is it k to stay here untill CO says?

Thanks,
Preethi


----------



## pravins57

Poo_Josh said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I have been granted my spouse visa for Australia. My husband had lodged last year 20th Nov 2014.
> Partner (Provisional) (subclass 309).
> Yesterday I got email from Case officer and today they granted through a call
> 
> Wish all of you who are waiting for their visas.
> 
> All the best
> 
> lane: lane: lane: :second:


congratulations pooja.. thats a great news... enjoy your life in Austraiia..


----------



## pravins57

preethi09 said:


> Hi ,
> I have Loged my application in New Delhi Visa office, India on 3-Dec-2014,got acknowledgment letter on 16-Dec-2014.medicals done and updated on 23-Dec-2014.Currently i am staying aussiee.when can i expect my application assigned with CO?
> 
> And is it better to leave aussiee before CO says or is it k to stay here untill CO says?
> 
> Thanks,
> Preethi


Hi,

Visa will be granted only when your are outside Austrlia. CO will wait till you leave Austrlia to grant Visa. 

choice is yours to stay or leave before CO is assigned. 

As we could see November end application ae getting picked now, seems like CO for your application should be assigned soon. keep us posted once CO is assigned.

All the best


----------



## prikam

Hi all,

Any idea what do they mean when they say "your case is under *active consideration*" ?

Really confused whether they are just reviewing the file or means its in the final queue.

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Do i need to book return ticket to my wife on visitor visa?*

Dear all,

Good evening! Hope everyone is fine. My wife has received tourist visa (subclass 600) and I have booked flight ticket for my wife only on upward journey (From Trichy, India to Sydney). Do i need to book flight ticket for return journey as well? Is it necessary to show return ticket when she boards the flight from India to Australia?

I appreciate your prompt response.

Regards,

Sathi


----------



## pravins57

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Good evening! Hope everyone is fine. My wife has received tourist visa (subclass 600) and I have booked flight ticket for my wife only on upward journey (From Trichy, India to Sydney). Do i need to book flight ticket for return journey as well? Is it necessary to show return ticket when she boards the flight from India to Australia?
> 
> I appreciate your prompt response.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sathi



Hi Sathi,

she don't need to show return ticket. 

enjoy the trip.


----------



## vicprab11

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Good evening! Hope everyone is fine. My wife has received tourist visa (subclass 600) and I have booked flight ticket for my wife only on upward journey (From Trichy, India to Sydney). Do i need to book flight ticket for return journey as well? Is it necessary to show return ticket when she boards the flight from India to Australia?
> 
> I appreciate your prompt response.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sathi


Hi,
Its just safe side if you buy return too .it depends sometimes immigration stops person just for random check and they ask for plans what you gonna do where you going and do you have return ticket? All these questions specually if a person have 3 mnths visa! Hope this helps


----------



## stingri

hi guys i wanna apply for my wife's 309 visa which one is faster online or paper application please tell thanks


----------



## talexpat

Thanks a lot Girlaussie, for your reply. I was wondering why do we have to submit FRC in partner visa applications as it is not mentioned in the 309 visa check-list though. BTW, I am more than happy to do it as long as it does not show D.O.B of wife's siblings.

Any idea if I go about correcting my wife's DOB in birth certificate, what would be the steps. Any other documents I should worry about when migrating to Oz, e.g. her educational certificates? The only reason I am thinking about it is no ID document is generated yet : CNIC, Passport, FRC, MRC etc. Once we get all these, it will be nearly impossible to get them corrected.

Also, what do you suggest if I give a call to 131 881 to discuss D.O.B issue. :noidea:



girlaussie said:


> 1: I am not sure about your first query as I don't know how the department/CO will see the age gap.
> 
> 2: Regarding FRC, as a Sponsor you don't need to submit FRC but Applicant i.e. your wife & it has to be as Married not Parental family tree. So her FRC will show your parents & your detail only.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## stingri

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Good evening! Hope everyone is fine. My wife has received tourist visa (subclass 600) and I have booked flight ticket for my wife only on upward journey (From Trichy, India to Sydney). Do i need to book flight ticket for return journey as well? Is it necessary to show return ticket when she boards the flight from India to Australia?
> 
> I appreciate your prompt response.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sathi


i just rang Delhi high commission as am gonna apply for my wife's spouse and visitor visa i have been advised i don't need to book return ticket for my as its not mandatory thanks


----------



## Sangkelly

Hi everyone I have applied 309 visa on 17th November 2014 online with all the documents attached but I haven't heard anything from the department yet. My online status says application in progress. 
Has anyone applied on around this date and got visa. The long wait is really painful.


----------



## goingtoau

*Need help*

Hi,

I have Au's PR. I will be moving there in February next year. I want to bring my fiancée also by prospective visa. Please let me know the process for it. 

1) what are the documents required to submit.

2) I saw the fees is around 6000AUD. So if she gets the prospective visa then later when I will apply for the partner visa do I have to pay extra?

3) Can we get married in India after getting the visa?


----------



## Sangkelly

Hi everyone I have applied 309 visa on 17th November 2014 online with all the documents attached but I haven't heard anything from the department yet. My online status says application in progress. 
Has anyone applied on around this date and got visa. The long wait is really painful.


----------



## xxx

*Queries regarding Form 47S*

Hi
We are in process of submitting the application. My wife is staying with her family back home instead of my place. Is there any impact on visa application if she provides the residential address of her place instead of mine?

Looking forward for your response.

Regards
xxx


----------



## F1-CUF

Hi,

FRC when requested means this FRC is for you and your wife only. 
FRC is a family registration certificate (so if you get married; you need to have this)
When you go to NADRA they will issue this as you being the head of the family and wife and children if any will be listed along.

For the D.O.B issue, its best to resolve that in parallel; you might need to give your wife's parent's FRC (which will include your wife, her siblings, and parents) at some time as well If asked for. Either now, or when you want your in-laws to visit you here in Australia. 

You may read about pre-mature births.


----------



## talexpat

Thanks a lot for replying.

Please advise if you know the procedure for D.O.B change here in Karachi. Plus point is wife does not have passport, CNIC, FRC and MRC yet. So if D.O.B has to be done, it can be done at this stage. The problem would be to how to get D.O.B changed in educational certificates as they would be definitely required in Aus.

Are there any chances of visa rejection if we keep the DOB what it is now; with just 5 months of age gap b/w siblings- wife (applicant) and younger brother? 

Thanks. 



F1-CUF said:


> Hi,
> 
> FRC when requested means this FRC is for you and your wife only.
> FRC is a family registration certificate (so if you get married; you need to have this)
> When you go to NADRA they will issue this as you being the head of the family and wife and children if any will be listed along.
> 
> For the D.O.B issue, its best to resolve that in parallel; you might need to give your wife's parent's FRC (which will include your wife, her siblings, and parents) at some time as well If asked for. Either now, or when you want your in-laws to visit you here in Australia.
> 
> You may read about pre-mature births.


----------



## anusha8

I have applied for partner visa 309 it is showing stage1:assesment in progress what does it mean


----------



## xxx

*Online Application - Certified Documents*

Hi
Can you please confirm the attestation requirements for online applications? As per my understanding, for online applications attestation is not required if original documents are scanned in color. 

Checklist available at border's site does not states the same

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) document checklist

Your feedback is required.

Thanks


----------



## Poo_Josh

*Spouse visa granted*

_Hi everyone,
I received a call from case officer which was followed by a mail a previous day.
I wish everyone who are waiting for the same.
My file was lodged on 20th Nov 2014 under 309 subclass and it arrived unexpectedly in 10months but had to wait a lot.
I wish everyone tonns of all the best and fly sooner :0
Thank you  lane:lane:lane:_


Poo_Josh said:


> Hi Everyone here,
> 
> Myself Pooja Joshi, my husband migrated to Australia last year on 24th October 2014. He applied for my file of Spouse visa on 20th November 2014.
> 
> My medical test was done on 2nd June 2015.
> 
> Upon calling the Australian Embassy situated in New Delhi they say I have to wait for 12 months "Standard period".
> 
> Can I get a tentative idea, How and when will I get a case officer for my Spouse Visa Application? or what are the chances that I would get an case officer soon (for the spouse visa cases applied in the year 2014) ?
> 
> I know this is just my 9th month(Aug 2015) but CURIOSITY KILLS ME.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Pooja Joshi
> 
> Originally: INDIA
> Expat to: AUSTRALIA


----------



## Poo_Josh

Hi, 
If you had applied Nov 2014 last year then you should get a call by now sooner 
Dont loose hope


----------



## Sangkelly

Hi poo_josh congrats for your visa 
I have applied on 17th November but I haven't heard anything yet my PC has expired. Should I update the new one or not I m confuse. Can anyone guide me. Thanks


----------



## lonewolf007

Poo_Josh said:


> _Hi everyone,
> I received a call from case officer which was followed by a mail a previous day.
> I wish everyone who are waiting for the same.
> My file was lodged on 20th Nov 2014 under 309 subclass and it arrived unexpectedly in 10months but had to wait a lot.
> I wish everyone tonns of all the best and fly sooner :0
> Thank you  lane:lane:lane:_


Congratulations Poo_Josh ..... Can you please tell us your CO's name also did you contact AHC since you applied and how many time did you contact?

Thanks.


----------



## prikam

Hi all,

Just following up again...

Any idea what do they mean when they say "your case is under active consideration" ?

Really confused whether they are just reviewing the file or means its in the final queue.

Thanks


----------



## girlaussie

It has no impact on her visa at all.

Girl Aussie



xxx said:


> Hi
> We are in process of submitting the application. My wife is staying with her family back home instead of my place. Is there any impact on visa application if she provides the residential address of her place instead of mine?
> 
> Looking forward for your response.
> 
> Regards
> xxx


----------



## xxx

Thanks for your reply girlaussie.

The list of evidence also includes "statutory declarations from your partner’s parents, family members, relatives and other friends about their assessment of the nature of your relationship"

Since this will be done from Pakistan, it needs to be on a ordinary paper or it should be on bond paper notarized and attested? Is there any witness required for this declaration?

Hope to read you soon.


----------



## girlaussie

I just can't find this on border website that you mentioned below. 

All applicants need to provide evidence of their genuine & continuing relationship, a letter from both applicant & sponsor stating their history of relationship etc. Form 888Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner visa applicant (to be completed by two Australian citizens or permanent residents who have personal knowledge of your partner relationship).

Hope this helps. 

Girl Aussie 



xxx said:


> Thanks for your reply girlaussie.
> 
> The list of evidence also includes "statutory declarations from your partner’s parents, family members, relatives and other friends about their assessment of the nature of your relationship"
> 
> Since this will be done from Pakistan, it needs to be on a ordinary paper or it should be on bond paper notarized and attested? Is there any witness required for this declaration?
> 
> Hope to read you soon.


----------



## stingri

xxx said:


> Hi
> We are in process of submitting the application. My wife is staying with her family back home instead of my place. Is there any impact on visa application if she provides the residential address of her place instead of mine?
> 
> Looking forward for your response.
> 
> Regards
> xxx


hi mate if your case is simple then it will be OK but if you have complications on your case then it must be a problem you should take advise from Mara agent would be better


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Thought of sharing My wife's travelling experience on visitor visa*

Dear all,

Hope everyone is good. Following the grant of visitor visa, my wife has travelled on airasia from Trichy to Sydney a week ago and she has been asked so many questions. The immigration guys asked her whether she carries any sand, soil, trees, or seeds. Moreover, they asked for marriage certificate as well which she has not carried on the day, unfortunately. However, she has shown soft copy of my passport and the return ticket which helped her to pass through the immigration check. Hence, for the first-time-visitors, i suppose having marriage certificate and return flight tickets may reduce the hassles during check. She waited for about 7 hours at Malaysia and the airport officers have been of great help there. However, as it was her first international visit, she has been very happy yet concerned on questions and the stress. This is her first international visit ever and she arrived safely at Sydney airport. But, i was really worried as i was unable to see her even after waiting for a massive period of 2 hours. To be on safe side, it is always good to carry the things i told.

Basically, she is a nurse with Bachelors science degree in nursing. She has over 3 years' experience as a staff nurse and i am positive that she can settle down well soon once she gets the partner visa. Is there any course that she can complete now in order to help her find a job on her partner straightaway after landing to Australia back? For example, i heard that cert iii or cert iv courses are of great help to get a job in aged care, or child care. What are the possibilities of finding a job for her here in Australia? Also, do i need to update her current address and her situation of visitor visa to AHC?

Her visa condition is that she can't do a course whose duration is more than 3 months.

Thanks guys and i hope everyone will their partner visa sooner.

Regards,

Sathi


----------



## stingri

Somebody just got visa on another forum 

Hello guys . Sorry for my long silence . I forgot my password and couldn't login and made a new one today . My visa is granted and just wanna let you know guys. I was in Aus for last 6 years and refused my onshore application showing not satisfying schedule3 criteria. So came ind and applied an offshore . 
DOA : 27-October 2014
Co assigned : don't know exact date
VISA approved : 30 sep 2015
Co - T
sponser called to immi (August)and came to know co allocated so I called them in sep asking if they need any more docs . Same day co called me and asked about our relation and told to submit phone records n some more pics . So immi received those on 15 sep. hope everyone will get theirs soon. All applicants will get visa soon


----------



## subi

girlaussie said:


> Partner Visa 309/100 is for people who are outside Australia and *married or in a de facto relationship*. You are 'Intending' to get married in Dec which doesn't qualify you for this visa class. You best option is to consider Prospective Marriage Visa (PMV) or apply Partner Visa 309/100 after you got married. The whole processing time takes about 12-14 months. In some cases, people do get lucky and get their grant in 6-8 months but guess that's not the case any more.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi Girl Aussie,

i know ure much more experienced but just for query, if you see the page 35 of IMMI PARTNER visa booklet

YOU MUST BE LEGALLY MARRIED OR INTEND TO LEGALLY MARRIED IN THE NEAR FUTURE, IN SUCH CASES U CAN APPLY FOR 309 VISA.

This means if the guy is intending to marry on Dec than probbaly he can apply before this (may be 3 months prior)

Please give ure thoughts


----------



## stingri

subi said:


> Hi Girl Aussie,
> 
> i know ure much more experienced but just for query, if you see the page 35 of IMMI PARTNER visa booklet
> 
> YOU MUST BE LEGALLY MARRIED OR INTEND TO LEGALLY MARRIED IN THE NEAR FUTURE, IN SUCH CASES U CAN APPLY FOR 309 VISA.
> 
> This means if the guy is intending to marry on Dec than probbaly he can apply before this (may be 3 months prior)
> 
> Please give ure thoughts


yes mate you are right person can apply for intended marriage visa that also comes under section 309 fiance visa this is very common in Australia thanks


----------



## F1-CUF

"xxx":
It turns out that the local embassy asks for additional requirement other than mentioned in DIAC guidelines. Like the FRC, attestation of documents, even though you are uploading scans of originals.
These attestations are made by notary public.

For the statutory declarations its best to use a Rs.50 bond paper. No witness is necessary, as the justice of peace/oath commissioner will be attesting it.

"talexpat":
AFAIK, the birth certificate is issued by the local council, which you take to Nadra to get the other documents.

No one sees D.O.B in educational documents, unless you are going to take admission in any degree level course or applying for skill assessment.

I don't see why this D.O.B issue can be a cause of visa rejection, these are your original documents. You need to be concerned about the required statements, and proofs. And if all this is too hard for you than go find a MARA certified migration agent for your spouse visa app. (The other agents are not liable if something goes wrong from themselves).

p.s I myself have come again to this informative forum, as was wondering why my wife's visa process is taking so long.


----------



## F1-CUF

talexpat said:


> Thanks a lot for replying.
> 
> Please advise if you know the procedure for D.O.B change here in Karachi. Plus point is wife does not have passport, CNIC, FRC and MRC yet. So if D.O.B has to be done, it can be done at this stage. The problem would be to how to get D.O.B changed in educational certificates as they would be definitely required in Aus.
> 
> Are there any chances of visa rejection if we keep the DOB what it is now; with just 5 months of age gap b/w siblings- wife (applicant) and younger brother?
> 
> Thanks.


Once you have sorted out the D.O.B in the identification documents, you need to contact the educational institutions to get the certificates re-issued.
All this is doable, just needs some time.

All the best.


----------



## huss2014

Hi everyone 

Can anyone help me out in regards partner visa application.

Do I need to get the marriage certificate and nikahnama notarised before submitting? 

What are the consequences if I submit them without notary? Will my application be rejected straightaway?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## xxx

Hi All,
Under relationship section, its better to put individual details from relationship statement as a response to each section or just to mention reference of relationship statement and other attachments which are uploaded?


----------



## indhuraj

Hi girlaussie ,

Thank you for prompt response .
As instructed by you , me and my husband was successfully updated our contact details to the department . Also both of us got a reply states that " Thank you for your enquiry to the visa office of the AHC ,New Delhi " . I just wanted to know , Is this a proper reply for the update? Why because on the same day my husband spoke to AHC regarding some other general query , So we are confused about the reply . Can u please clarify this ?


Hope will get reply soon . So thanks in advance 








girlaussie said:


> You as applicant need to update by submitting Form 929, while your Sponsor should send an email to the department/CO including your Full Name/File No/DOB & then update his address/contact number etc.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## subi

stingri said:


> yes mate you are right person can apply for intended marriage visa that also comes under section 309 fiance visa this is very common in Australia thanks


Thansk Aussie girl for your response.

What i am getting confused with is, I am going to get married in coming july, So i just want to find various avenues available to me for 309.

Can i lodge the visa under 309 in march though i get married in july and file other documents afterwards. As this will help me with the processing time and also permanent residency sooner.

The main benefit that i want to achieve is in regards to the waiting time of 6-8 months for 309 visa.

is this case covered under 309 partner visa or is this 300 visa ???

Please let me knw


----------



## subi

subi said:


> Thansk Aussie girl for your response.
> 
> What i am getting confused with is, I am going to get married in coming july, So i just want to find various avenues available to me for 309.
> 
> Can i lodge the visa under 309 in march though i get married in july and file other documents afterwards. As this will help me with the processing time and also permanent residency sooner.
> 
> The main benefit that i want to achieve is in regards to the waiting time of 6-8 months for 309 visa.
> 
> is this case covered under 309 partner visa or is this 300 visa ???
> 
> Please let me knw



Hi Aussie girl,

My question is regarding the subject matter.

Do I need to be married before I apply for subclass 309 for my fiancée?

The reason I asked is because of the following extract from the website:

"Application location

To apply outside Australia on the basis of marriage, you must either be legally married to your partner at time of application or INTEND TO LEGALLY MARRY your partner before a decision is made on the temporary Partner visa."

Please click here to go to the actual immi.gov.au website

I'm going to get married in JULY 2015 and was thinking about applying before hand. As my fiancée is from a High Risk country, it takes 12 months to be granted this visa. So if I apply in january and upload our marriage certificate in July, would that work?

If you follow this link, How this visa works, under Responsibilities, it says:

"Sponsor and applicant - Be in a married or de facto relationship prior to lodging an application." 

Now that statement contradicts the one above and it's starting to do my head in. 

It might be a dumb question but wouldn't hurt to ask. 

Appreciate someone's input


----------



## girlaussie

Sorry it took me bit long to get back. 

Yeah that's right, applicant can apply but the file will only be considered 'completed' when the applicant will provide all documents/evidence including Marriage Certificate. So I am assuming anyone who is 'intending to marry' has to provide legal certificate to get to the next stage. 

Girl Aussie



subi said:


> Hi Girl Aussie,
> 
> i know ure much more experienced but just for query, if you see the page 35 of IMMI PARTNER visa booklet
> 
> YOU MUST BE LEGALLY MARRIED OR INTEND TO LEGALLY MARRIED IN THE NEAR FUTURE, IN SUCH CASES U CAN APPLY FOR 309 VISA.
> 
> This means if the guy is intending to marry on Dec than probbaly he can apply before this (may be 3 months prior)
> 
> Please give ure thoughts


----------



## girlaussie

No, Fiance visa or Prospective Marriage Visa is Subclass 300.

Girl Aussie 



stingri said:


> yes mate you are right person can apply for intended marriage visa that also comes under section 309 fiance visa this is very common in Australia thanks


----------



## girlaussie

Yes, you have to submit the certified copy of all original docs including Marriage Certificate & Nikahnama. 

Na, this can't be the reason of rejection really. 

Girl Aussie 



huss2014 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can anyone help me out in regards partner visa application.
> 
> Do I need to get the marriage certificate and nikahnama notarised before submitting?
> 
> What are the consequences if I submit them without notary? Will my application be rejected straightaway?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


----------



## girlaussie

This is a general reply, means your message/email has received by the department. You should not expect any reply from them as often AHC don't correspond much unless they need some info/docs. You did the right thing by updating your record so don't worry too much. 

Girl Aussie 



indhuraj said:


> Hi girlaussie ,
> 
> Thank you for prompt response .
> As instructed by you , me and my husband was successfully updated our contact details to the department . Also both of us got a reply states that " Thank you for your enquiry to the visa office of the AHC ,New Delhi " . I just wanted to know , Is this a proper reply for the update? Why because on the same day my husband spoke to AHC regarding some other general query , So we are confused about the reply . Can u please clarify this ?
> 
> 
> Hope will get reply soon . So thanks in advance


----------



## girlaussie

Hello,

Well, I don't know how it works online but for paper application, if you have evidence in all 4 categories then mention all separately. If not, then make a table, write all evidence & against that write the category. Example

Evidence Category
Honey moon hotel receipt Mutual Commitment towards each other

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



xxx said:


> Hi All,
> Under relationship section, its better to put individual details from relationship statement as a response to each section or just to mention reference of relationship statement and other attachments which are uploaded?


----------



## girlaussie

You are confused because you want everything quick, there is no way to get a quick visa for your Partner. I mean applicant have no choice but to wait for their grant for 9-12 months not indefinite  

I think I did explain you before that just cause you wanna save /reduce your time away from your partner is not the right approach to lodge partner visa 309/100. 

Yes, you can lodge Partner Visa 309/100 if you are married or in a de facto relationship or you intend to marry your partner *before a decision on your visa is made. * As you mentioned you are planning to lodge visa 6 months prior to the wedding date, then it will take roughly 1-2 months to organise Marriage Certificate, apply for new id, passport etc. So you reckon if CO is assigned by that time & if your file is incomplete (which will obviously be considered Incomplete) then you will inform CO about the situation & you may get extension. Then by the time you gather your docs & provide those to CO, you are not in the same queue. If you know, CO works on several cases at the same time so chances are your grant will get delayed. 

Best advice is to wait till you have all the docs ready, once filed 309/100 visa, lodge Visit Visa 600 too & call your Partner to Australia. 

If this doesn't suit you, then lodge Prospective Marriage Visa 300 (if you met the Sponsor's requirement).

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



subi said:


> Hi Aussie girl,
> 
> My question is regarding the subject matter.
> 
> Do I need to be married before I apply for subclass 309 for my fiancée?
> 
> The reason I asked is because of the following extract from the website:
> 
> "Application location
> 
> To apply outside Australia on the basis of marriage, you must either be legally married to your partner at time of application or INTEND TO LEGALLY MARRY your partner before a decision is made on the temporary Partner visa."
> 
> Please click here to go to the actual immi.gov.au website
> 
> I'm going to get married in JULY 2015 and was thinking about applying before hand. As my fiancée is from a High Risk country, it takes 12 months to be granted this visa. So if I apply in january and upload our marriage certificate in July, would that work?
> 
> If you follow this link, How this visa works, under Responsibilities, it says:
> 
> "Sponsor and applicant - Be in a married or de facto relationship prior to lodging an application."
> 
> Now that statement contradicts the one above and it's starting to do my head in.
> 
> It might be a dumb question but wouldn't hurt to ask.
> 
> Appreciate someone's input


----------



## khatrionline21

*VISA 100- Documents & Time ??*

Hi everyone  
Please tell : 
1) How much time does it take for Visa 100 after 309 ??
2) Which DOCUMENTS are required to apply for Visa 100 after 309 is granted ??


----------



## stingri

subi said:


> Thansk Aussie girl for your response.
> 
> What i am getting confused with is, I am going to get married in coming july, So i just want to find various avenues available to me for 309.
> 
> Can i lodge the visa under 309 in march though i get married in july and file other documents afterwards. As this will help me with the processing time and also permanent residency sooner.
> 
> The main benefit that i want to achieve is in regards to the waiting time of 6-8 months for 309 visa.
> 
> is this case covered under 309 partner visa or is this 300 visa ???
> 
> Please let me knw


don't get confused mate i know your anxiety just take it easy don't rush just think twice before you apply you should know what you doing and what you gonna go for you are engaged to marry your Australian partner you might be eligible for a Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300). This visa is aimed at couples who intend to marry in Australia within 9 months of the visa bring granted. It is often a better option for engaged couples as opposed to partner visas (subclasses 820, 309) because there is less documentary evidence required in the application process.


----------



## cyberkidpk

Hi there

There may be a way to avoid or atleast shorten the wait for 309.

*OPtion 1*
I had filed my partner's 309 on 30th June (just before the fee increase), and then stayed with her and now heading for Australia in 2 days permanently. ( 9-3.5 = 5.5 months of separation still )

I had to satisfy the usual residency clause (sponsor need to live & work in Australia).
so I am expecting my spouse to get a call within 2 months. Done with her Bio metrics and medical on the request from AHC in July

Already uploaded tons of proofs like marriage certificates, joint bank account, her supplementary credit card, her dependent visa showing me as sponsor, her medical insurance linked to my insurance, joint travel and hotel stays for over an year, common bills addressed to our address, marriage certificate, history of relationship statements, 4 form 888, almost 50 pictures including marriage ones and of social gathering with friends & family etc etc)
I believe 75 files in total as of now and I keep on uploading every month (bills showing our names & same address, mails coming to our place etc)

I have also uploaded my Australia single way ticket, official acceptance of resignation, Australian saving account opening letter and screen shot of online banking (can not get pdf statement as of now  ) showing that I have been depositing money prior to arrival and have *firm intention of living there *.

I believe in your case, delay the move or get married in court. This will help you to arrange for documentation update prior to the normal grand ceremony like passport update, National card update, marriage certificate, open joint accounts etc.
*Option 2*
One other way is to apply for a 189/190 again if your assessment and IELTS is valid. Still much cheaper and faster than 309 
and your spouse gets a PR from the start, i.e. no need to wait for additional 2 years.

This path can be a little troubling as you need to provide PCC and medical again, inshort go thru the whole process.
I had talked with 2 Aussie based agents, one said it's possible and other said no.
SO consult a Australian registered Mara agent before using option 2 


I will update when my her partner visa is granted


----------



## saviour1108

*Queries Regarding Spouse Visa Sub class 309*

Hi Everyone,

I've received my Visa grant this July and have made my initial trip to Australia. Now, I'm getting married this December, could someone help me out with the below queries regarding 309 Spouse visa

Can I apply for this visa while i'm still here? Or do I need to be in Australia and then apply for it?

What all documents should we provide along with the application?
We go back a considerable time(4 years approx), do i need to provide data from then onwards?
What kind of processing time are we looking at here?
Should i apply via an agent?Or myself?

I know the above questions are a bit obvious, but i'd like the views from the experts here 

The question that hounds me the most is that "am I required to be in australia, when she files her papers?"

Thanks in advance


----------



## jasdeep

Hello Friends,

Need urgent help..!!I am in Australia on 189.
I am going to apply for my wife and dependent child under 18.So please guide me through the process.

Someone told me that i need to complete the forms 40 SP and 47 SP and one 888 form from Australia + All other marriage evidences.
Then I have to make payment and attach the receipt and submit the documents to any VFS in india.The VFS will need passport of my wife or all 36 pages attested.

Is this the right procedure???Please guide me ....!!

Thank you.
Jasdeep


----------



## girlaussie

Your wife has to apply Partner Visa 309/100 Offshore, she can apply online or via VFS India. This the right link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/309-

As a Sponsor, you have to complete only form 40SP, provide evidence of your employment or tax statement to prove that you meet the 'usual resident' requirement. As your wife is gonna apply with a child under 18 then you as Sponsor has to provide Australian Police Certificate too.

Go through the link which I provided above & you will get all the information. 

Girl Aussie



jasdeep said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Need urgent help..!!I am in Australia on 189.
> I am going to apply for my wife and dependent child under 18.So please guide me through the process.
> 
> Someone told me that i need to complete the forms 40 SP and 47 SP and one 888 form from Australia + All other marriage evidences.
> Then I have to make payment and attach the receipt and submit the documents to any VFS in india.The VFS will need passport of my wife or all 36 pages attested.
> 
> Is this the right procedure???Please guide me ....!!
> 
> Thank you.
> Jasdeep


----------



## girlaussie

1: Around 22 months after your first visa i.e. 309 lodge date, applicant will get an email or post asking for more information, along with form 888 x 2 for Permanent Visa 100.

2: Complete stage 2 form, provide form 888 x 2, police clearance certificate including Australia, Passport copies of applicant & sponsor, evidence to prove genuine relationship

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/309-

Girl Aussie



khatrionline21 said:


> Hi everyone
> Please tell :
> 1) How much time does it take for Visa 100 after 309 ??
> 2) Which DOCUMENTS are required to apply for Visa 100 after 309 is granted ??


----------



## subi

cyberkidpk said:


> Hi there
> 
> There may be a way to avoid or atleast shorten the wait for 309.
> 
> *OPtion 1*
> I had filed my partner's 309 on 30th June (just before the fee increase), and then stayed with her and now heading for Australia in 2 days permanently. ( 9-3.5 = 5.5 months of separation still )
> 
> I had to satisfy the usual residency clause (sponsor need to live & work in Australia).
> so I am expecting my spouse to get a call within 2 months. Done with her Bio metrics and medical on the request from AHC in July
> 
> Already uploaded tons of proofs like marriage certificates, joint bank account, her supplementary credit card, her dependent visa showing me as sponsor, her medical insurance linked to my insurance, joint travel and hotel stays for over an year, common bills addressed to our address, marriage certificate, history of relationship statements, 4 form 888, almost 50 pictures including marriage ones and of social gathering with friends & family etc etc)
> I believe 75 files in total as of now and I keep on uploading every month (bills showing our names & same address, mails coming to our place etc)
> 
> I have also uploaded my Australia single way ticket, official acceptance of resignation, Australian saving account opening letter and screen shot of online banking (can not get pdf statement as of now  ) showing that I have been depositing money prior to arrival and have *firm intention of living there *.
> 
> I believe in your case, delay the move or get married in court. This will help you to arrange for documentation update prior to the normal grand ceremony like passport update, National card update, marriage certificate, open joint accounts etc.
> *Option 2*
> One other way is to apply for a 189/190 again if your assessment and IELTS is valid. Still much cheaper and faster than 309
> and your spouse gets a PR from the start, i.e. no need to wait for additional 2 years.
> 
> This path can be a little troubling as you need to provide PCC and medical again, inshort go thru the whole process.
> I had talked with 2 Aussie based agents, one said it's possible and other said no.
> SO consult a Australian registered Mara agent before using option 2
> 
> 
> I will update when my her partner visa is granted




Option 2 looks quite handy basically saving two years of time and cheaper especially if you consider the amount of $$$ u save for college fees.

But, like u said, looks bit tricky as have to reapply Permanent residency.

I got my permanent residency recently, so my skills assessment and IELTS result all re valid. let me know if u find any other info abt option 2. 

I am trying to find the ways to shorten the processing time as i still ve few months for my marriage. Hence, i can plan few things


----------



## subi

girlaussie said:


> You are confused because you want everything quick, there is no way to get a quick visa for your Partner. I mean applicant have no choice but to wait for their grant for 9-12 months not indefinite
> 
> I think I did explain you before that just cause you wanna save /reduce your time away from your partner is not the right approach to lodge partner visa 309/100.
> 
> Yes, you can lodge Partner Visa 309/100 if you are married or in a de facto relationship or you intend to marry your partner *before a decision on your visa is made. * As you mentioned you are planning to lodge visa 6 months prior to the wedding date, then it will take roughly 1-2 months to organise Marriage Certificate, apply for new id, passport etc. So you reckon if CO is assigned by that time & if your file is incomplete (which will obviously be considered Incomplete) then you will inform CO about the situation & you may get extension. Then by the time you gather your docs & provide those to CO, you are not in the same queue. If you know, CO works on several cases at the same time so chances are your grant will get delayed.
> 
> Best advice is to wait till you have all the docs ready, once filed 309/100 visa, lodge Visit Visa 600 too & call your Partner to Australia.
> 
> If this doesn't suit you, then lodge Prospective Marriage Visa 300 (if you met the Sponsor's requirement).
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks Aussie Girl

Really appreciated.


----------



## saviour1108

saviour1108 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've received my Visa grant this July and have made my initial trip to Australia. Now, I'm getting married this December, could someone help me out with the below queries regarding 309 Spouse visa
> 
> Can I apply for this visa while i'm still here? Or do I need to be in Australia and then apply for it?
> 
> What all documents should we provide along with the application?
> We go back a considerable time(4 years approx), do i need to provide data from then onwards?
> What kind of processing time are we looking at here?
> Should i apply via an agent?Or myself?
> 
> I know the above questions are a bit obvious, but i'd like the views from the experts here
> 
> The question that hounds me the most is that "am I required to be in australia, when she files her papers?"
> 
> Thanks in advance




Any help on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## girlaussie

1: your spouse will lodge partner visa 309/100, as a Sponsor you have to meet the usual resident requirement ile You live & work in Australia.

2: check this link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...grant)-visa-(subclass-100)-document-checklist

Also check your country AHC website i.e. India

3: Average processing time for this visa is 9-12 months.

4: Upto you, if you are confident then do it yourself otherwise get assistance from a MARA agent.

Regarding "Question that hounds you", all I can say it's just a Temporary phase so relax & enjoy.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



saviour1108 said:


> Can I apply for this visa while i'm still here? Or do I need to be in Australia and then apply for it?
> 
> What all documents should we provide along with the application?
> We go back a considerable time(4 years approx), do i need to provide data from then onwards?
> What kind of processing time are we looking at here?
> Should i apply via an agent?Or myself?
> 
> I know the above questions are a bit obvious, but i'd like the views from the experts here
> 
> The question that hounds me the most is that "am I required to be in australia, when she files her papers?"
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Nysa

Could you please tell what were the interview questions asked to you(the sponsor)


----------



## Nysa

Melbn1 said:


> Hi all,
> My wife got her visa on 29/03/2015 ( sorry was busy to update earlier)
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Dol - 10/01/2014 (309/100 visa)
> Place of lodgement - New Delhi ( paper application)
> Medical done - 4 feb 2014
> Indian PCC - 27 aug 2014 ( New passport bcoz of name and address change)
> Case officer assigned - 22 sept 2014 (SS)
> Case officer requested additional docs - 28/10/2014 ( Weddding photos, proof of conversation) first contact from CO after writing 2 emails
> Emailed case officer few times requesting for update. She always replied. But standard ans ' ur application is under progress and will update when i am in a position to do so . The standard processing time is 12 months'
> 
> I visited my wife in Dec 2014.
> 
> Called AHC - 31/12/2014 - spoke to case officer ( she said will call for interview in next week)
> 
> No contact again. Emailed her again in end jan 2015 and informed her that my wife is pregnant. Co said call u guys next week.
> 
> 08/02/2015 - CO called my wife and interviwed her for 45 mins discussing complicated issues.
> ( My wife's student visa got cancelled and she overstayed for 2.5 yrs. was previously divorced in aus. Returned to india willingly in dec 2013, aftr we did court marrige here)
> 
> CO called me - 19 feb2015 ( interview for 20 mins)
> Told me that she will finalize the application in 2 weeks.
> Called again and spoke to CO on 6 march 2015 about the update on application and informed her that my wife is getting late to book a hospital as she is pregnant.
> Co informed that she is on leave for 3 days , will do it after coming back.
> No results again
> Called Co on 18 march 2015- she said will do it tomorrow or monday.
> No results again. Emailed CO again .
> Co replied will definetly do it by this week.
> CO called my wife on 27/03/2015 (3pm)- did a short interview again (10 mins), informed us that she couldnt find PCC and requested us to email in 30 mins and she will aprove the appliction immediately after receiving PCC
> At 4 pm CO again calld my wife and asked few questions abt complecated issues (20 mins interview)
> At 4:45 pm CO called again and talked for about 7 mins and informed that she is still studying the application and havent reached the decision yet.
> At 5.03 pm , my wife called CO to ask if she had made a decison yet or nt. CO said still working on it.
> We had a stressful weekend.
> 29/03/2014 recived the grant email from my lawyer in australia ( CO has aproved the appliction on 27/03/2015)
> Nd finally my wife is here wth me.
> Hope this is helpful to those with complictaed issues.


Could you please tell the questions asked to you during the interview?


----------



## FAngel

Anyone applied your 309/100 from Hong Kong via online and still waiting?


----------



## Rinku_K

Hey guys, 

Any more approvals in the last 2 weeks for anyone?


----------



## FAngel

I lodged my visa in Aug 2015, i would like to make some friends who are lodged at similar time and keep track and wait together  let me know


----------



## saviour1108

Thanks Girl Aussie for the detailed response. I'm a bit disappointed though. 

But i guess there's no work around.. So i guess i'll wait to file Visa 309 till i'm there. 

BTW to file Visa 309 what all is required to showcase that i'm a usual resident in Australia?

I mean, if i look to move to Australia early next year and I file the visa as soon as i reach, will that be a problem?




girlaussie said:


> 1: your spouse will lodge partner visa 309/100, as a Sponsor you have to meet the usual resident requirement ile You live & work in Australia.
> 
> 2: check this link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...grant)-visa-(subclass-100)-document-checklist
> 
> Also check your country AHC website i.e. India
> 
> 3: Average processing time for this visa is 9-12 months.
> 
> 4: Upto you, if you are confident then do it yourself otherwise get assistance from a MARA agent.
> 
> Regarding "Question that hounds you", all I can say it's just a Temporary phase so relax & enjoy.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## huss2014

Thanks Girl Aussie

What exactly happened is, my marriage certificate was notarised while I have lodged visa application online back in June 15. I got an email from AHC in Bangladesh requesting original PCC, my wife's school cert & Nikahnama both in English and Bengali few weeks ago.

We have submitted Nikahnama (with seal True Copy) but has not been notarised. That's why I'm bit worried.

Thanks for your reply.


girlaussie said:


> Yes, you have to submit the certified copy of all original docs including Marriage Certificate & Nikahnama.
> 
> Na, this can't be the reason of rejection really.
> 
> Girl Aussie
> 
> 
> 
> huss2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Can anyone help me out in regards partner visa application.
> 
> Do I need to get the marriage certificate and nikahnama notarised before submitting?
> 
> What are the consequences if I submit them without notary? Will my application be rejected straightaway?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
Click to expand...


----------



## girlaussie

Not a problem  

You have to provide tax assessment/ employment letter or payslip to prove that you are a usual resident.

No, it won't be a problem. Your partner can lodge her visa when you reach Australia without any further delay.

Girl Aussie



saviour1108 said:


> BTW to file Visa 309 what all is required to showcase that i'm a usual resident in Australia?
> 
> I mean, if i look to move to Australia early next year and I file the visa as soon as i reach, will that be a problem?


----------



## girlaussie

Oh don't worry, if they need any doc they will surely contact you 

Girl Aussie



huss2014 said:


> Thanks Girl Aussie
> 
> What exactly happened is, my marriage certificate was notarised while I have lodged visa application online back in June 15. I got an email from AHC in Bangladesh requesting original PCC, my wife's school cert & Nikahnama both in English and Bengali few weeks ago.
> 
> We have submitted Nikahnama (with seal True Copy) but has not been notarised. That's why I'm bit worried.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ozpunjabi

Hey guys

This ques is for my sister.
She applied for 309 subclass on 28th feb 2015 and ack was received on 8th march 2015. PCC and medicals were uploaded in march 2015. Her husband was his sponsor. So can someone tell me when can she expect her grant?
And also which dated files are being picked right now?


----------



## vicprab11

ozpunjabi said:


> Hey guys
> 
> This ques is for my sister.
> She applied for 309 subclass on 28th feb 2015 and ack was received on 8th march 2015. PCC and medicals were uploaded in march 2015. Her husband was his sponsor. So can someone tell me when can she expect her grant?
> And also which dated files are being picked right now?


Hi. I applied on 2nd feb. Still waiting. I think December files are in progress.


----------



## ozpunjabi

Ok thanks
Means she can expect her visa in 2 months time.


----------



## vicprab11

ozpunjabi said:


> Ok thanks
> Means she can expect her visa in 2 months time.


Not sure... hope we get visa soon


----------



## Sangkelly

Hi Guys has anyone got any updates regarding November application 
DOA- 17th nov 2014 all documents attached 
co- no updates from the department


----------



## talexpat

Hi,

Just a couple of quick questions:

I have used agent for my 189 visa application and hence Immiaccount says "Correspondence for THIS application is currently being sent to a Migration Agent at the following email address : (my agent email address). To change the address for receiving correspondence, please use the Add/withdraw migration agent or exempt person link to the right." I hope this will have no impact on the correspondence for my partner's visa application? The correspondence should go to my partner's registered email address by default.

My understanding for online partner visa application is that my wife will have to create her own ImmiAccount, pay visa fee, submit 47SP, upload documents. I then will login into my ImmiAccount and using TRN I shall submit 40SP. Please confirm if this is the procedure.

Thanks.


----------



## xxx

Hi.
I have submitted the application for my spouse and presently in the phase of uploading evidences. Upload section has list of categories where documents need to be uploaded. We also got the additional list of documents from AHC ISB which doesn't seems to be fit on those pre defined categories like statement, form47sp etc. 

Can someone please guide. 

Thx


----------



## F1-CUF

xxx said:


> Hi.
> I have submitted the application for my spouse and presently in the phase of uploading evidences. Upload section has list of categories where documents need to be uploaded. We also got the additional list of documents from AHC ISB which doesn't seems to be fit on those pre defined categories like statement, form47sp etc.
> 
> Can someone please guide.
> 
> Thx


Just add the most appropriate category. You can add multiple documents to a single category of documents to upload.

Look closely, the statement and form 47P have their category defined.


----------



## F1-CUF

talexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a couple of quick questions:
> 
> I have used agent for my 189 visa application and hence Immiaccount says "Correspondence for THIS application is currently being sent to a Migration Agent at the following email address : (my agent email address). To change the address for receiving correspondence, please use the Add/withdraw migration agent or exempt person link to the right." I hope this will have no impact on the correspondence for my partner's visa application? The correspondence should go to my partner's registered email address by default.
> 
> My understanding for online partner visa application is that my wife will have to create her own ImmiAccount, pay visa fee, submit 47SP, upload documents. I then will login into my ImmiAccount and using TRN I shall submit 40SP. Please confirm if this is the procedure.
> 
> Thanks.



Just stop assuming and submit the application when you have the required documents.
Your immiAccount and your wife immiAccount are separate -- there is no link between them.

The form 40SP from you will be scanned and uploaded into your wife (the applicant's) 309 application.


----------



## success_gain

Sangkelly said:


> Hi Guys has anyone got any updates regarding November application
> DOA- 17th nov 2014 all documents attached
> co- no updates from the department


Hi 


DOL- 18th Dec 2014

Co - initial S
Received email today 14th Oct 2015 request to upload Medicals and PCC....
I hve already uploaded those documents but got expired so again I hve to be done....


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hello Forum members,

Do I as a sponsor have to undergo Police Check or not? Can somebody send me what are the relevant documentations for my parnter to apply for a visitor visa once she lodges her partner visa subclass 309.100


----------



## Rocky Balboa

success_gain said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> DOL- 18th Dec 2014
> 
> Co - initial S
> Received email today 14th Oct 2015 request to upload Medicals and PCC....
> I hve already uploaded those documents but got expired so again I hve to be done....


Since the processing time is around one year, is it better to wait until the CO requests you for PCC and Medicals?


----------



## Sangkelly

Thanks for the update success_gain
My PC has also expired I have uploaded the new one already my medical is about to expire. Haven't heard anything from the department yet. Don't know what to do with with the medical. It's really a stressful situation. It's 11months already. This wait time is really frustrating.


----------



## success_gain

Sangkelly said:


> Thanks for the update success_gain
> My PC has also expired I have uploaded the new one already my medical is about to expire. Haven't heard anything from the department yet. Don't know what to do with with the medical. It's really a stressful situation. It's 11months already. This wait time is really frustrating.


Hi Sangkelly what is ur DOL...

I have done my medicals in April 2014 along with my hubby visa 189 ......but he did not add me in his application due to financial problem..... I hve lodged partner visa 309 in Dec 2014.


----------



## Sangkelly

Hi success_gain
My DOL- 17th November 2014 
medical done on 11th November 2014
Fingers crossed


----------



## itstudent1985

*Visit Visa for Spouse*

Hi,
Great to hear about the successful visit visa grant of your wife. This is to inform you that i got my PR in May 2014, validated my visa in October 2014 before permanently moving in April 2015. I started my job in May 2015 and applied for Spouse Visa in August 2015. I understand that the spouse visa processing is quite long and takes around 8-12 months. so i applied for her Visit Visa subclass 600 in "Sponsored Family Stream" on 13th September 2015 and unfortunately got the refusal on 13th October 2015. The reason for the refusal was "ineligibility of sponsor because he not settled australia permanent residence and not living in australia for more than 2 years".

I have following queries:

1) did you apply for "Tourist Stream" or "Family Stream" ?

2) after how much time i can apply for her visa again if i decide to apply for tourist stream visit visa?

3) Will it affect the spouse visa application which is currently under processing if they reject the tourist visa ?

4) what are the important aspects of getting visit visa for spouse when her spouse visa is under process? how i can convince visa officer that this will be the short stay visit as i have already applied and submitted all the required documents for spouse visa?

Thanks for your cooperation. Your posts were really helpful when i was in the process for applying my PR in late 2013/early 2014. 

Regards,
YH





sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Hope everyone is good. Following the grant of visitor visa, my wife has travelled on airasia from Trichy to Sydney a week ago and she has been asked so many questions. The immigration guys asked her whether she carries any sand, soil, trees, or seeds. Moreover, they asked for marriage certificate as well which she has not carried on the day, unfortunately. However, she has shown soft copy of my passport and the return ticket which helped her to pass through the immigration check. Hence, for the first-time-visitors, i suppose having marriage certificate and return flight tickets may reduce the hassles during check. She waited for about 7 hours at Malaysia and the airport officers have been of great help there. However, as it was her first international visit, she has been very happy yet concerned on questions and the stress. This is her first international visit ever and she arrived safely at Sydney airport. But, i was really worried as i was unable to see her even after waiting for a massive period of 2 hours. To be on safe side, it is always good to carry the things i told.
> 
> Basically, she is a nurse with Bachelors science degree in nursing. She has over 3 years' experience as a staff nurse and i am positive that she can settle down well soon once she gets the partner visa. Is there any course that she can complete now in order to help her find a job on her partner straightaway after landing to Australia back? For example, i heard that cert iii or cert iv courses are of great help to get a job in aged care, or child care. What are the possibilities of finding a job for her here in Australia? Also, do i need to update her current address and her situation of visitor visa to AHC?
> 
> Her visa condition is that she can't do a course whose duration is more than 3 months.
> 
> Thanks guys and i hope everyone will their partner visa sooner.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sathi


----------



## F1-CUF

itstudent1985 said:


> Hi,
> Great to hear about the successful visit visa grant of your wife. This is to inform you that i got my PR in May 2014, validated my visa in October 2014 before permanently moving in April 2015. I started my job in May 2015 and applied for Spouse Visa in August 2015. I understand that the spouse visa processing is quite long and takes around 8-12 months. so i applied for her Visit Visa subclass 600 in "Sponsored Family Stream" on 13th September 2015 and unfortunately got the refusal on 13th October 2015. The reason for the refusal was "ineligibility of sponsor because he not settled australia permanent residence and not living in australia for more than 2 years".
> 
> I have following queries:
> 
> 1) did you apply for "Tourist Stream" or "Family Stream" ?
> 
> 2) after how much time i can apply for her visa again if i decide to apply for tourist stream visit visa?
> 
> 3) Will it affect the spouse visa application which is currently under processing if they reject the tourist visa ?
> 
> 4) what are the important aspects of getting visit visa for spouse when her spouse visa is under process? how i can convince visa officer that this will be the short stay visit as i have already applied and submitted all the required documents for spouse visa?
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation. Your posts were really helpful when i was in the process for applying my PR in late 2013/early 2014.
> 
> Regards,
> YH


First of all please stop applying in a haste; read the requirements carefully for the visit visa. There will be no special case thing going to happen even if you are applying for visit for your wife.

You have got a clear response about why the visa was refused, this is quite straight forward. Seems that you told them you are the sponsor.

The possibility of the visa grant could be if you were not a sponsor and you had given enough evidence that your wife will leave before your given travel dates. 
This can be proved by various means (one of the best means is that if your wife was working somewhere for more than 2 years).

About when can you apply again, read the refusal letter you will find this info.
I would say (and the only option) better not re-apply, visit Pakistan yourself and wait for the spouse visa to be granted.

Did you applied for the visa yourself? And the spouse visa?

All the best.


----------



## Becky26

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hello Forum members,
> 
> Do I as a sponsor have to undergo Police Check or not? Can somebody send me what are the relevant documentations for my parnter to apply for a visitor visa once she lodges her partner visa subclass 309.100


Hey Rocky Balboa,

Hope you're doing well  The sponsor doesn't need to provide police checks unless there is a minor(s) included in the visa application.

Have a read of the following website to find out what documents you need for visitor visa application:-
Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Tourist Visa

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

P.S.- Congratulations to all who got their visas approved.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26

Rocky Balboa said:


> Since the processing time is around one year, is it better to wait until the CO requests you for PCC and Medicals?


That's correct, with processing time frames increasing so tremendously best would be to wait out a few months after visa application before you submit the police checks and medicals because of them are only valid for 12 months from the date of issue. 

I had to submit my police check again as our application took longer than usual so just to save time and hassle wait for 3-4 months before submitting them.
But if AHC requests for them, in that case you should submit them regardless.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Please see my answers below.



itstudent1985 said:


> Hi,
> Great to hear about the successful visit visa grant of your wife. This is to inform you that i got my PR in May 2014, validated my visa in October 2014 before permanently moving in April 2015. I started my job in May 2015 and applied for Spouse Visa in August 2015. I understand that the spouse visa processing is quite long and takes around 8-12 months. so i applied for her Visit Visa subclass 600 in "Sponsored Family Stream" on 13th September 2015 and unfortunately got the refusal on 13th October 2015. The reason for the refusal was "ineligibility of sponsor because he not settled australia permanent residence and not living in australia for more than 2 years".
> 
> I have following queries:
> 
> 1) did you apply for "Tourist Stream" or "Family Stream" ?
> *Yes, i applied under tourist stream as even i have not settled in australia. So, i showed that she would like to visit me in australia and she has enough funds to support her stay in australia.
> *
> 
> 2) after how much time i can apply for her visa again if i decide to apply for tourist stream visit visa?
> *I am not sure. Please call the AHC, in your country for this. Otherwise, you should have received this detail in the refusal letter itself.*
> 
> 3) Will it affect the spouse visa application which is currently under processing if they reject the tourist visa ?
> *No. Both are different.,*
> 
> 4) what are the important aspects of getting visit visa for spouse when her spouse visa is under process? how i can convince visa officer that this will be the short stay visit as i have already applied and submitted all the required documents for spouse visa?
> *Mention some strong and convincing reasons such as "You guys have got married recently and it is difficult for you to be alone. Moreover, your wife would like to visit you and you have plans to visit many tourist spots in (CITY where you live). Thirdly, mention that you two want to be together to celebrate your first new year after getting married and it has some sentiments to be united on that day. Mention christmas or other events such as religious ones. Also, if relevant birthdays (either your, or your wife's) are falling in between, mention you want to be together on that day too.*
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation. Your posts were really helpful when i was in the process for applying my PR in late 2013/early 2014.
> 
> Regards,
> YH


----------



## jasdeep

girlaussie said:


> Your wife has to apply Partner Visa 309/100 Offshore, she can apply online or via VFS India. This the right link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/309-
> 
> As a Sponsor, you have to complete only form 40SP, provide evidence of your employment or tax statement to prove that you meet the 'usual resident' requirement. As your wife is gonna apply with a child under 18 then you as Sponsor has to provide Australian Police Certificate too.
> 
> Go through the link which I provided above & you will get all the information.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi,
Thank you. I just followed your guidelines and submitted the application and fees.
Now I have received emails from Delhi VFS [email protected]. asking character certificate and medical test for my wife.
But we have already submitted the PCC and medical last year.
So my question is that is she required to resubmit her PCC and undergo medical test??
Also within how many days she has to submit the both??


Thank you
Jasdeep


----------



## girlaussie

Ok, great. 

Perhaps the old PCC & Medical are no more valid anymore as they usually expire in 1 year. She has to go for the new one, applicant gets 28 days (otherwise mention in an email from CO like 7 days etc)

Girl Aussie 



jasdeep said:


> Hi,
> Thank you. I just followed your guidelines and submitted the application and fees.
> Now I have received emails from Delhi VFS [email protected]. asking character certificate and medical test for my wife.
> But we have already submitted the PCC and medical last year.
> So my question is that is she required to resubmit her PCC and undergo medical test??
> Also within how many days she has to submit the both??
> 
> 
> Thank you
> Jasdeep


----------



## Rinku_K

vicprab11 said:


> Hi. I applied on 2nd feb. Still waiting. I think December files are in progress.


I applied on 18th of Feb... I wish they hurry up


----------



## Faris_ksa

Hi Guys, 

I want to ask about the chances of granting 309 Visa for a newly wedded wife. Suppose someone with PR gets married in their home country, the marriage is through family sort of arranged marriage. This PR guy now only have marriage certificate and wedding & honey moon pictures. What if he cannot produce all the proves required to prove that the marriage is genuine? as this is the culture of many Arab countries. 

Do you think such case has a good chance of acceptance, or you think a rejection is the more likely outcome in this scenario.


----------



## girlaussie

Marriage Certificate/wedding pics are just not enough evidence to prove genuine & continuing relationship with your partner. 

Applicant has to provide evidence in 4 broad categories like: financial commitment, household, social context, mutual commitment towards each other. 

If applicant don't provide enough evidence then CO may ask for more. How long you have been married? Joint bank account, funds transfer to each other account, rental agreement showing both names, letter showing same address of both, bills, wedding/birthday invitation addressed to you both, photos with each other family, hotel receipt, joint travel ticket etc. And if both are not living together then have to provide communication like skype, email, messages etc to show your ongoing relationship.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



Faris_ksa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to ask about the chances of granting 309 Visa for a newly wedded wife. Suppose someone with PR gets married in their home country, the marriage is through family sort of arranged marriage. This PR guy now only have marriage certificate and wedding & honey moon pictures. What if he cannot produce all the proves required to prove that the marriage is genuine? as this is the culture of many Arab countries.
> 
> Do you think such case has a good chance of acceptance, or you think a rejection is the more likely outcome in this scenario.


----------



## Faris_ksa

girlaussie said:


> Marriage Certificate/wedding pics are just not enough evidence to prove genuine & continuing relationship with your partner.
> 
> Applicant has to provide evidence in 4 broad categories like: financial commitment, household, social context, mutual commitment towards each other.
> 
> If applicant don't provide enough evidence then CO may ask for more. How long you have been married? Joint bank account, funds transfer to each other account, rental agreement showing both names, letter showing same address of both, bills, wedding/birthday invitation addressed to you both, photos with each other family, hotel receipt, joint travel ticket etc. And if both are not living together then have to provide communication like skype, email, messages etc to show your ongoing relationship.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you very much, this was very helpful. This means gather as much evidence as possible.


----------



## cyberkidpk

*Hi*

BRO IF YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT YOURSELF THEN HURRY AND SUBMIT YOU MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE BEFORE YOU GET YOU VISA GRANT

OR AT-LEAST SHOOT AN EMAIL TO THE CO saying to hold the grant as you are married now


I can see from your timeline that you have yet to receive your visa so you can include your wife before a decision is made.

You only pay a fraction of money when compared for what you would pay for a 309 
and not to mention no separation, plus she would also get a PR from the start.

If you are asking on behalf of someone, so yes, like girl aussie said, you need heaps of evidence.


----------



## Becky26

jasdeep said:


> Hi,
> Thank you. I just followed your guidelines and submitted the application and fees.
> Now I have received emails from Delhi VFS [email protected]. asking character certificate and medical test for my wife.
> But we have already submitted the PCC and medical last year.
> So my question is that is she required to resubmit her PCC and undergo medical test??
> Also within how many days she has to submit the both??
> 
> 
> Thank you
> Jasdeep


Hey Jasdeep,

Great to hear that there is movement in your application. 
Regarding doing the PCC and medicals again as already mentioned they are valid for 1 year from the date of issue. 

I was in the same situation where both the above mentioned documents had expired (in August 2014) 2 months before my visa was granted. My case officer informed me that she can extend the date of my medicals saving me the time and energy of having to do them again. But I was asked to submit a new PCC.
Best would be to check with your case officer as different case officers may have different discretion as to whether or not they are going to make the applicant undergo the medicals again. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Faris_ksa

cyberkidpk said:


> BRO IF YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT YOURSELF THEN HURRY AND SUBMIT YOU MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE BEFORE YOU GET YOU VISA GRANT
> 
> OR AT-LEAST SHOOT AN EMAIL TO THE CO saying to hold the grant as you are married now
> 
> 
> I can see from your timeline that you have yet to receive your visa so you can include your wife before a decision is made.
> 
> You only pay a fraction of money when compared for what you would pay for a 309
> and not to mention no separation, plus she would also get a PR from the start.
> 
> If you are asking on behalf of someone, so yes, like girl aussie said, you need heaps of evidence.


Actually i was talking about my future self , i am not married now but was thinking of getting engaged soon (nothing serious yet). So i was thinking to get married early 2016 and move to Australia, then apply for 309 as soon as i secure a job. But things looking more complicated than i originally thought to satisfy 309 visa conditions. Which made me rethink this engagement thing . I might now think to delay getting married and search my future wife from Australia itself, it will be more logical & less drama that way.


----------



## jasdeep

Hi,

Just asking for my knowledge sake that in case we withdraw the file application before the Visa grant in case of partner visa 309.
Will the fee is refundable ????and what would be the consequences????

Thank you


----------



## cyberkidpk

No. It will not be refunded if you withdraw it.
I think there should be no ban either for sponsoring another 309 as officially the first 309 was withdrawn.
But consult a MARA consultant agent from Australia first.


----------



## girlaussie

It's highly unlikely to get any refund from DIBP. ​You can withdraw the application at any time before a decision is made. To do this, send them a letter or email to ask for the withdrawal. Your request must include your full name and date of birth. You should also include your file reference number, client ID, or a Transaction Reference Number. ​​​All applicants 18 years of age or older, wishing to withdraw, must sign the request for withdrawal.​​​​​​

There is no impact in future application as such. 

Girl Aussie




jasdeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just asking for my knowledge sake that in case we withdraw the file application before the Visa grant in case of partner visa 309.
> Will the fee is refundable ????and what would be the consequences????
> 
> Thank you


----------



## jasdeep

girlaussie said:


> It's highly unlikely to get any refund from DIBP. ​You can withdraw the application at any time before a decision is made. To do this, send them a letter or email to ask for the withdrawal. Your request must include your full name and date of birth. You should also include your file reference number, client ID, or a Transaction Reference Number. ​​​All applicants 18 years of age or older, wishing to withdraw, must sign the request for withdrawal.​​​​​​
> 
> There is no impact in future application as such.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi Thank you.
But what will happen to my fees??
Can I sponsor anyone else on the same fees or it will just get wasted??


----------



## girlaussie

no problem.

No, that fee was for the previous application & that can't be utilized for any new application unfortunately. Fees change every year if you know so applicant has to pay new one.

Girl Aussie 



jasdeep said:


> Hi Thank you.
> But what will happen to my fees??
> Can I sponsor anyone else on the same fees or it will just get wasted??


----------



## Newbie-309

*Newbie-309*

Hello Everyone,

Finally, Golden mail reached my inbox. As many others I've been following this thread for a while and I appreciate everyone for sharing their thoughts and experiences. This forum has been really helpful and informative during the lengthy Partner Visa (309) process. Here are the details.

DOL : 01 Dec 2014
PCC & Medicals : 26 Mar 2015
CO Assigned : Unknown
CO Initials : RG (Deserves a special mention as he is probably the most courteous and professional CO in AHC - New Delhi)
CO First Contact : 16 OCT 2015 (Req to leave Australia as I was on visitor visa, left 20 Dec 15)
Visa Grant : 23 OCT 2015 (1min courtesy call from CO to inform about Grant) 

Good luck to everyone. Keep sharing info and please stay positive. 

Regards,
Newbie-309


----------



## ozpunjabi

I have a doubt seniors 
Please help

Is functional english required for 309 subclass partner visa ?


----------



## girlaussie

No, it's not required for Partner Visa.

Girl Aussie 



ozpunjabi said:


> I have a doubt seniors
> Please help
> 
> Is functional english required for 309 subclass partner visa ?


----------



## ozpunjabi

Thanks alot girl aussie


----------



## vicprab11

Hi  is there any january 2015 applicant here on this forum and also did you got case officer allocated? Thanks in advance


----------



## Rinku_K

vicprab11 said:


> Hi  is there any january 2015 applicant here on this forum and also did you got case officer allocated? Thanks in advance


On another forum that I am keeping my eyes on, there's one January applicant who has been granted the visa around the 17th of this month.


----------



## sharmi82

got my grant letter on 19th OCT , lodge date 2th oct 2014


----------



## vicprab11

Rinku_K said:


> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there any january 2015 applicant here on this forum and also did you got case officer allocated? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another forum that I am keeping my eyes on, there's one January applicant who has been granted the visa around the 17th of this month.
Click to expand...

Ok thank you  that gives hope to get grant soon .cheers


----------



## vicprab11

sharmi82 said:


> got my grant letter on 19th OCT , lodge date 2th oct 2014


Congrats


----------



## ppbmaithani

*309 Visa*

Hi All, 

I applied for visa 300 on 10 Feb 2015 online using Australia Agent . I got married on 9 May 2015 and updated the online file to be considered for visa 309. My wife is in India and her tourist visa also got rejected twice so we decided to wait for partner visa grant . 

Already completed medicals and submitted all relevant documents .

Already 8 months are over and on 10 November 9 months will be over. 

Should i be expecting a CO to be assigned soon or will they consider my application starting from May 2015 when i requested to change subclass from 300 to 309 ??

I am currently citizen of Australia . 

Please advise . 

Thanks 
Prashant


----------



## Ronb

Hello Guys,

I travelled to Australia on visitor visa and married my girlfriend on 24th Oct. Now we are planning to apply for Spouse Visa. I have maximum documents ready. 
I have a few questions 

1. Do I need to undergo medicals and PCC before or I can do it afterwards?
2. Do i need certified copies of all documents or colored scan copies will suffice of Passport, marriage certificate.
3. Do the statutory declaration by witness be certified by JP ? Do the witness need to go to JP's office or they can sign them and i can take it to JP's office. 
4. I dnt have statutory declaration from family as we have no family in Australia and our marriage is kind of runaway marriage. 
5. I have 2 years of whatsapp chat and video call logs. The whatsapp chat is usually in Hindi/Punjabi but typed in English. Do i need to get it translated or I can upload them as it is. 

Documents I am attaching:-

1. Online forms 
2. Online sponsorship form
3. Statement by applicant. 
4. Statement by sponsor.
5. Statutory declaration by 2 witnesses (Same once witnessed our marriage)
6. Marriage certificate. 
7. Whatsapp chat
8. 10-12 screenshot of video call logs
9. Receipts of Gifts sent by applicant. 
10. Electricity bill in joint name.
11. Joint photographs of marriage as well as other spots. 
12. Emails received as invitation to friends house and office party of sponsor. 
13. Tickets of 5 movies we watched in last month.
14. Debit Card given by my gf to me
15. Joint bank account. 
16. Payslips of sponsor
17. Tax return of sponsor. 

Do I need to add to the list ?

Please advice

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ppbmaithani

hey can you please tell me the other forum you are keeping you eye on .


----------



## girlaussie

1. Upto you, whatever is convenient. Both are only valid for 1 year. 

2. Go through the document checklist carefully, it does provide what docs to certify.

3. Statutory Declaration has to be signed in front of JP & person who is making should be there. 

4. May be your partner can ask her friends/family/colleagues who know you & her relationship & can write statutory declaration. 

5. Doesn't matter, they don't have time to read people's personal chat. 

Your other docs/evidence looks ok at the moment. 

Girl Aussie 



Ronb said:


> 1. Do I need to undergo medicals and PCC before or I can do it afterwards?
> 2. Do i need certified copies of all documents or colored scan copies will suffice of Passport, marriage certificate.
> 3. Do the statutory declaration by witness be certified by JP ? Do the witness need to go to JP's office or they can sign them and i can take it to JP's office.
> 4. I dnt have statutory declaration from family as we have no family in Australia and our marriage is kind of runaway marriage.
> 5. I have 2 years of whatsapp chat and video call logs. The whatsapp chat is usually in Hindi/Punjabi but typed in English. Do i need to get it translated or I can upload them as it is.
> 
> Documents I am attaching:-
> 
> 1. Online forms
> 2. Online sponsorship form
> 3. Statement by applicant.
> 4. Statement by sponsor.
> 5. Statutory declaration by 2 witnesses (Same once witnessed our marriage)
> 6. Marriage certificate.
> 7. Whatsapp chat
> 8. 10-12 screenshot of video call logs
> 9. Receipts of Gifts sent by applicant.
> 10. Electricity bill in joint name.
> 11. Joint photographs of marriage as well as other spots.
> 12. Emails received as invitation to friends house and office party of sponsor.
> 13. Tickets of 5 movies we watched in last month.
> 14. Debit Card given by my gf to me
> 15. Joint bank account.
> 16. Payslips of sponsor
> 17. Tax return of sponsor.


----------



## Ronb

girlaussie said:


> 1. Upto you, whatever is convenient. Both are only valid for 1 year. 2. Go through the document checklist carefully, it does provide what docs to certify. 3. Statutory Declaration has to be signed in front of JP & person who is making should be there. 4. May be your partner can ask her friends/family/colleagues who know you & her relationship & can write statutory declaration. 5. Doesn't matter, they don't have time to read people's personal chat. Your other docs/evidence looks ok at the moment. Girl Aussie


Thanks for the reply. I have asked my partners mother to send a stat declaration from India. And her sister to send few emails from her account as well as her husbands account to congratulate both of us. I have asked for stat declaration from her sons childcare teacher to mention that i pick n drop her son occasionally. N 2-3 more frnds to write stat declaration.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Rinku_K

Just a head up, 2 more January applicants got their grants! My DOL :- 18/02/2015. 
Anyone else around my DOL date? If yes, any update on your application?


----------



## vicprab11

Rinku_K said:


> Just a head up, 2 more January applicants got their grants! My DOL :- 18/02/2015.
> Anyone else around my DOL date? If yes, any update on your application?


Hi I applied on 2nd feb 2015 . I called ahc 2 days ago they said no case officer allocated yet. Currently on tourist visa in australia. Did you got CO allocated?
Thanks
Vicprab11


----------



## Rinku_K

Guys, got my visas today  DOL :18/02 / 2015 

Visa officer called today, spoke to me for 10 seconds, then called my husband and spoke to him for 2 minutes and then sent me an email saying it's been granted... I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo very happy. I cant believe I am typing this


----------



## ozpunjabi

Hey good news to share and also information for Rinku
My sister got her grant today for partner visa subclass 309
Date of application 27.2.15
Medicals and Pcc in may 15
Granted 29.10.15 
Hope everyone waiting get their visas soon
God bless


----------



## AkiPtl

Rinku_K said:


> Guys, got my visas today  DOL :18/02 / 2015
> 
> Visa officer called today, spoke to me for 10 seconds, then called my husband and spoke to him for 2 minutes and then sent me an email saying it's been granted... I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo very happy. I cant believe I am typing this


Congrats


----------



## vicprab11

Rinku_K said:


> Guys, got my visas today  DOL :18/02 / 2015
> 
> Visa officer called today, spoke to me for 10 seconds, then called my husband and spoke to him for 2 minutes and then sent me an email saying it's been granted... I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo very happy. I cant believe I am typing this


Congrats man. Have agreat life. Was your case complicated or normal? Please share thanks


----------



## Rinku_K

vicprab11 said:


> Congrats man. Have agreat life. Was your case complicated or normal? Please share thanks


A normal case. Sent in my pcc last week, 20th of Oct. And got my grant today.


----------



## vicprab11

Rinku_K said:


> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats man. Have agreat life. Was your case complicated or normal? Please share thanks
> 
> 
> 
> A normal case. Sent in my pcc last week, 20th of Oct. And got my grant today.
Click to expand...

Ok


----------



## ppbmaithani

Hi Rinku_K 

Congrats on your visa . My wife applied on 10 Feb 2015 . So fingers crossed should be expecting it soon now as immigration is evaluation Jan and Feb applicants .


----------



## vicprab11

ppbmaithani said:


> Hi Rinku_K
> 
> Congrats on your visa . My wife applied on 10 Feb 2015 . So fingers crossed should be expecting it soon now as immigration is evaluation Jan and Feb applicants .


I am 2 feb applicant. Please share if you get any good news. Thankyou


----------



## girlaussie

Not sure on this but I reckon they should consider your application from the first lodgement date I.e. February. 

Girl Aussie



ppbmaithani said:


> Should i be expecting a CO to be assigned soon or will they consider my application starting from May 2015 when i requested to change subclass from 300 to 309 ??


----------



## jasdeep

Hi Friends,
I am in OZ on 189 PR.
Last month i applied for partner visa for my Wife and daughter.
I received an email from immigration department asking their PCC and medicals.
So, my query is that how many months they gona take after the medicals and PCC submitted.

Thank you


----------



## vicprab11

jasdeep said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am in OZ on 189 PR.
> Last month i applied for partner visa for my Wife and daughter.
> I received an email from immigration department asking their PCC and medicals.
> So, my query is that how many months they gona take after the medicals and PCC submitted.
> 
> Thank you


The whole process takes 9 -12 mnths from date of lodgement


----------



## ppbmaithani

Hi All,

January and Feb Applicants . Anyone got the grant ??


----------



## vicprab11

ppbmaithani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> January and Feb Applicants . Anyone got the grant ??


Still waiting m 2 nd feb applicant


----------



## noobrex

Can anyone tell me the name of a good agent in Delhi for filing this visa along with Parents Visa ? Please its very urgent


----------



## rtrsaravanan

Hello, 

A really quick qeustion. 

A few of us have obviously applied for Visitor visa until we get the decision on the spouse PR visa. What if your spouse is living in Australia when a CO is getting allocated. Do you make a change of address application ?

My case is - my wife got a visitor visa for 1 year validity with a maximum of 3 months stay at each entry. So she has been living with me for the past year, exiting every 3months once. But I didnt bother updated her address for communication since she will exit every 3 months once anyway. 

Now, looks like her application might get a case officer in next two months when she is living here in Australia with me. So I want to make sure I am doing the right thing. Do I make a change of address application or someone travelling on a visitor visa is not really considered as change of residence ?

Any help is appreciated guys.

Thanks


----------



## F1-CUF

rtrsaravanan said:


> Hello,
> 
> A really quick qeustion.
> 
> A few of us have obviously applied for Visitor visa until we get the decision on the spouse PR visa. What if your spouse is living in Australia when a CO is getting allocated. Do you make a change of address application ?
> 
> My case is - my wife got a visitor visa for 1 year validity with a maximum of 3 months stay at each entry. So she has been living with me for the past year, exiting every 3months once. But I didnt bother updated her address for communication since she will exit every 3 months once anyway.
> 
> Now, looks like her application might get a case officer in next two months when she is living here in Australia with me. So I want to make sure I am doing the right thing. Do I make a change of address application or someone travelling on a visitor visa is not really considered as change of residence ?
> 
> Any help is appreciated guys.
> 
> Thanks


You should send the change of details form for this. Generally you should update the department (address, phone, etc.) if you are staying at a place other then the address provided in the application for more than 15 days.


----------



## xxx

Regarding Visiting visa for spouse, whats the category is recommended? Sponsored family stream visa requires the sponsor to have reasonable stay i.e. 2 years in minimum.


----------



## Ronb

Hello Guys,

I have one question. I have copied my entire Facebook, Whatsapp and Hangout chat with my wife in Microsoft word. The total pages of these chat are around 7000 for all chats. Should i delete some pages or upload as it is. Coz I feel deleting would mean doctoring the evidence.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hishampnchd

Hi,

Applied for PMV 300 from india on october, 2014. Already 12 months passed and the only information i got from my agent is the embassy had informed them that they are assessing the application. Any idea how much longer its going to take ???


----------



## Auzi2012

Hello Guys

I have following query

An Australian PR holder is considering options to sponsor his spouse. He has recently been nikafied (under Islamic Law) in a ceremony being attended by 100 plus guests, however rukhsti (a traditional sub continental event for transfer of bride to groom house) didnt took place as they decided that such should be done after spouse visa (which normally took a year). Both partners are living on distant locations due to study/job issues. Nikkah nama have been registered in NADRA (national database system) and relevant changes have been made in national identity cards. 

Husband is now planing to move Australia (after three months without marriage being consummated and both living together) and wondering whether he could apply for provisional partner visa (subclass 309).

Your input is highly appreciated.


----------



## girlaussie

General Visitor Visa 600 if Sponsor doesn't meet the 2 years requirement. 

Girl Aussie



xxx said:


> Regarding Visiting visa for spouse, whats the category is recommended? Sponsored family stream visa requires the sponsor to have reasonable stay i.e. 2 years in minimum.


----------



## girlaussie

7000 or 700 pages of chat history is not required at all. Keep it to minimum 10-20 pages. 

Girl Aussie



Ronb said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have one question. I have copied my entire Facebook, Whatsapp and Hangout chat with my wife in Microsoft word. The total pages of these chat are around 7000 for all chats. Should i delete some pages or upload as it is. Coz I feel deleting would mean doctoring the evidence.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## girlaussie

Just by providing docs like nikah nama, marriage certificate doesn't mean that applicant qualifies for Partner Visa. He/She has to provide evidence of genuine & continuing relationship in 4 broad categories: financial commitment, household, social context & mutual commitment towards each other. CO does understand the local laws but still would require evidence of genuine relationship.

Girl Aussie



Auzi2012 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I have following query
> 
> An Australian PR holder is considering options to sponsor his spouse. He has recently been nikafied (under Islamic Law) in a ceremony being attended by 100 plus guests, however rukhsti (a traditional sub continental event for transfer of bride to groom house) didnt took place as they decided that such should be done after spouse visa (which normally took a year). Both partners are living on distant locations due to study/job issues. Nikkah nama have been registered in NADRA (national database system) and relevant changes have been made in national identity cards.
> 
> Husband is now planing to move Australia (after three months without marriage being consummated and both living together) and wondering whether he could apply for provisional partner visa (subclass 309).
> 
> Your input is highly appreciated.


----------



## Ronb

girlaussie said:


> 7000 or 700 pages of chat history is not required at all. Keep it to minimum 10-20 pages. Girl Aussie


If I reduce the pages it will take away the meaning of chats

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## girlaussie

They simply are not interested in the conversation but just want to make sure that applicant & sponsor are maintaining relationship despite the distance.

Girl Aussie



Ronb said:


> If I reduce the pages it will take away the meaning of chats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## indiference

Guys, need advice from senior members, i got my grant around a year back but havent moved yet. Got married last month and now planning to move within 6 months to melbourne. My grant was prior to my marriage so obviously my wife wasnt part of it. Now i want to apply for her visa, i am aware that the process will take significant time hence wanted to know if i can start her process from now itself or do i need to be in australia to file her case...all advices are welcome....thanks in advance


----------



## Auzi2012

girlaussie said:


> Just by providing docs like nikah nama, marriage certificate doesn't mean that applicant qualifies for Partner Visa. He/She has to provide evidence of genuine & continuing relationship in 4 broad categories: financial commitment, household, social context & mutual commitment towards each other. CO does understand the local laws but still would require evidence of genuine relationship.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks for the reply. I have following evidences:

Financial commitment
We have joint bank account

House hold 
Since we never live together so this is not possible

Social context
We have been invited in one marriage and have marriage card and couple of pics
We have some pics with one another (for 2 or 3 occasions)

Mutual commitment
We discuss our future plans


Is above sufficient or we need additional documents.


Regards
/SNIP/


----------



## indiference

indiference said:


> Guys, need advice from senior members, i got my grant around a year back but havent moved yet. Got married last month and now planning to move within 6 months to melbourne. My grant was prior to my marriage so obviously my wife wasnt part of it. Now i want to apply for her visa, i am aware that the process will take significant time hence wanted to know if i can start her process from now itself or do i need to be in australia to file her case...all advices are welcome....thanks in advance


Guys if appreciate your insight on this.


----------



## jasdeep

indiference said:


> Guys if appreciate your insight on this.


Hi,
You can apply from both location.i.e. from your present place or Australia.
The main difference would be On board and Off board categories.


----------



## hishampnchd

*Pmv 300*

Hi,

Applied for PMV 300 from india on october, 2014. Already 12 months passed and the only information i got from my agent is the embassy had informed them that they are assessing the application. Any idea how much longer its going to take ???


----------



## ppbmaithani

HI ALL,

Any January or February applicants for 309 Partner Visa who got their grant ? My wife applied online on 10 February 2015 and today we have completed 9 months since lodgement. 

Regards , 
Prashant


----------



## cyberkidpk

indiference said:


> Guys if appreciate your insight on this.


Go through my threads and post
There is a thread too for newly married pakistani PR holders(search it)

You need to first validate your PR, if you have not done it then its a sure rejection for your partners 309

The other notable thing is the Usual resident clause - you need to live and work in Australia. That means you have a living address, bills addressed to you, TFN, Medicare, Bank account etc

I lodged my wife's 309 and then moved to Australia 4 months later so as to minimize the time we have to spend apart (as er Islamabad AHC, average is 9 months)

So far, submitted the medical and Biometrics along with heaps of evidence etc. As I have submitted every thing possible, I asked my wife to start calling the AHC now. 

People have got visa for their partners with out being the USUAL RESIDENT if the sponsor had activated the PR.
For me AUD 6800 was too much to left to chance


----------



## georgestanley032

Without this forum, I would be completely lost! For those who haven't heard from AHC, the first thing you need to is call Delhi AHC and ask for your status update. Do not wait for your CO or any one to update you. I hope this helps.


----------



## vicprab11

ppbmaithani said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> Any January or February applicants for 309 Partner Visa who got their grant ? My wife applied online on 10 February 2015 and today we have completed 9 months since lodgement.
> 
> Regards ,
> Prashant





ppbmaithani said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> Any January or February applicants for 309 Partner Visa who got their grant ? My wife applied online on 10 February 2015 and today we have completed 9 months since lodgement.
> 
> Regards ,
> Prashant


Yeah mate m 2nd feb applicant still waiting


----------



## ppbmaithani

Hi Girl Aussie , 

Its been 9 months already that my wife has applied her Partner visa 309 online . We initially applied for PMV 300 but we got married in May 2015 and uploaded all relevant documents to change the subclass from 300 to 309 . We applied tourist visa before marriage and it got rejected and once after marriage and got rejected again . 

Reason - No tourist intention . does not see as genuine tourist . 

Is it advisable to apply for third time ?

Thanks 
Prashant


----------



## girlaussie

NO. Just wait patiently for the outcome of your current application.

Girl Aussie



ppbmaithani said:


> Hi Girl Aussie ,
> 
> Its been 9 months already that my wife has applied her Partner visa 309 online . We initially applied for PMV 300 but we got married in May 2015 and uploaded all relevant documents to change the subclass from 300 to 309 . We applied tourist visa before marriage and it got rejected and once after marriage and got rejected again .
> 
> Reason - No tourist intention . does not see as genuine tourist .
> 
> Is it advisable to apply for third time ?
> 
> Thanks
> Prashant


----------



## girlaussie

This is ok but I reckon CO may ask for more evidence. You should have more evidence in mutual commitment like together hotel ticket, receipt of any valuable item she/you bought for each other, nominate each other names for superannuation etc.

Girl Aussie



Auzi2012 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have following evidences:
> 
> Financial commitment
> We have joint bank account
> 
> House hold
> Since we never live together so this is not possible
> 
> Social context
> We have been invited in one marriage and have marriage card and couple of pics
> We have some pics with one another (for 2 or 3 occasions)
> 
> Mutual commitment
> We discuss our future plans
> 
> 
> Is above sufficient or we need additional documents.
> 
> 
> Regards
> /SNIP/


----------



## girlaussie

As part of application Sponsor has to meet the Usual Resident requirement i.e live & work in Australia. So you need to move first & then go with your application. In the mean time, start gathering docs/evidence etc. 

Girl Aussie



indiference said:


> Guys, need advice from senior members, i got my grant around a year back but havent moved yet. Got married last month and now planning to move within 6 months to melbourne. My grant was prior to my marriage so obviously my wife wasnt part of it. Now i want to apply for her visa, i am aware that the process will take significant time hence wanted to know if i can start her process from now itself or do i need to be in australia to file her case...all advices are welcome....thanks in advance


----------



## hishampnchd

completed 13 months today.. and 1 month of co allocation. Dont know how much longer i will have to wait and when this dreadful wait is going to end ..


----------



## Ronb

Hello Guys,

I have registered my relationship with centrelink and also they have given me CRN no. I am on visitor visa and married my girlfriend. Will this be helpful in supporting my application.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi folks,

I am going to lodge my partner visa soon. Can you help with this?

Me and my partner both need to create two seperate immiaccounts and upload relevant forms and supporting documents accordingly ?

Am i correct?


----------



## talexpat

Just a quick update, one of my friend has applied for PMV 309 around 2-3 weeks earlier. Luckily, a CO got assigned from AHC- Islamabad in just 3-4 days after fee clearance and has asked to submit her PCC/Medicals and AFP for him (sponsor) despite the fact there is no dependent child and he has not even completed 1 year of stay here in Australia.

The good point is if CO is asking for PCC/Medicals right after 3-4 days of DOL, they might have speeded up the process which they should do as they have made the visa fees so high. :eyebrows:


----------



## stingri

can anybody tell whats the meaning of your file is under active consideration i have submit almost all the docs like wedding photos a month ago thanks


----------



## cyberkidpk

Sorry to burst your bubble mate
The mail your friend got from islamabad AHC was from a person who checks if the applicant and sponsor have not missed anything major from the checklist including pcc medical marriage certificates etc
My wife called AHC after 4.5 month of lodgement,they said sit tight and wait 

Not going to let us even know if the CO is assigned.


----------



## indiference

cyberkidpk said:


> Go through my threads and post There is a thread too for newly married pakistani PR holders(search it) You need to first validate your PR, if you have not done it then its a sure rejection for your partners 309 The other notable thing is the Usual resident clause - you need to live and work in Australia. That means you have a living address, bills addressed to you, TFN, Medicare, Bank account etc I lodged my wife's 309 and then moved to Australia 4 months later so as to minimize the time we have to spend apart (as er Islamabad AHC, average is 9 months) So far, submitted the medical and Biometrics along with heaps of evidence etc. As I have submitted every thing possible, I asked my wife to start calling the AHC now. People have got visa for their partners with out being the USUAL RESIDENT if the sponsor had activated the PR. For me AUD 6800 was too much to left to chance


Thanks a lot for your reply, i went through your thread, it was informative, thanks for that.

I have made my initial entry last year in dec2014. I plan to move to aus by june 2016 permanently. The spouse visa processing will take approx 1 year i beleive hence what do you suggest, should i apply for her visa this year in dec, does this approach poses can risk to the whooping aud ? 

My case is quite similar to yours hence will appreciate any help that you can provide btw i am residing in uae and originally from lhr.


----------



## talexpat

cyberkidpk said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble mate
> The mail your friend got from islamabad AHC was from a person who checks if the applicant and sponsor have not missed anything major from the checklist including pcc medical marriage certificates etc
> My wife called AHC after 4.5 month of lodgement,they said sit tight and wait
> 
> Not going to let us even know if the CO is assigned.


No worries mate. I was wondering if it is normal for AHC to check for PCC/Med so soon (3-4 days from DOL) because based on what I have heard from other members in this forum, CO asks for PCC/med usually after 5-6 months from DOL.


----------



## success_gain

hishampnchd said:


> completed 13 months today.. and 1 month of co allocation. Dont know how much longer i will have to wait and when this dreadful wait is going to end ..


Hi

so sad to hear 13 months completed but still no grant.......what documents did CO requested u to submit.....



my DOL.....18th Dec 2014
DCO.....14th Oct 2015 requested for PCC/Medicals

Submitted both documents on 5th Nov 2015.



waiting waiting waiting .........for reply.......


----------



## success_gain

success_gain said:


> Hi
> 
> so sad to hear 13 months completed but still no grant.......what documents did CO requested u to submit.....
> 
> my DOL.....18th Dec 2014
> DCO.....14th Oct 2015 requested for PCC/Medicals
> 
> Submitted both documents on 5th Nov 2015.
> 
> waiting waiting waiting .........for reply.......




Hi guys,

Forgot to update my status in immigration login has changed on 14th oct 2015 to Information required.....


----------



## cyberkidpk

talexpat said:


> No worries mate. I was wondering if it is normal for AHC to check for PCC/Med so soon (3-4 days from DOL) because based on what I have heard from other members in this forum, CO asks for PCC/med usually after 5-6 months from DOL.


Yes, it is atleast for Islamabad AHC applications.

A request for biometrics is generated normally at the same time you receive your payment acknowledgement.

After 14 - 18 days, there is a call for medical and PCC

They take a long nap after that 
Anyhow, Just keep on bugging them every now and then


----------



## cyberkidpk

indiference said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply, i went through your thread, it was informative, thanks for that.
> 
> I have made my initial entry last year in dec2014. I plan to move to aus by june 2016 permanently. The spouse visa processing will take approx 1 year i beleive hence what do you suggest, should i apply for her visa this year in dec, does this approach poses can risk to the whooping aud ?
> 
> My case is quite similar to yours hence will appreciate any help that you can provide btw i am residing in uae and originally from lhr.


Good that you have activated your PR, well you never know when they will increase the fee again
They normally do give give a notice of around 1 moth prior to the visa fee increase, so just keep a watch on latest visa fee updates. 

Start collecting the documents in the mean while, if you have decided to go in June 2016, suggest to file latest by Feb 2016.

also, Remember one very important fact. The case of your wife WILL be processed where she normally resides . If she lives with you in UAE, then it will go to the Dubai embassy not Islamabad.

My wife was also not in Pakistan but I put her usual place of residence as Pakistan and also the place where she can appear for interview as Islamabad. They ask it when you will be filing the visa.

After that I called the Islamabad AHC and mailed them too confirming where the case going to be processed.

They confirmed that it will be done in Pakistan, she did her bio metrics and medical from Malaysia. Also uploaded her Malaysian PCC and updated Pakistani PCC when she landed in Pakistan.

So be very careful, I know a guy whose wife visa was rejected for not able to meet the USUAL RESIDENCY clause, they filed from Saudia. 

Usually embassies from KSA , UAE are very strict on this usual residency clause.

File in Feb move in Jun/Jul and then wait for max 4 months to be reunited with your loved one

thats what I have done.

There are people in this forum (IMMI & ZOhaib - thread: PARTNER VISA FOR NEWLY MARRIED PAKISTANI applicant) who applied without the usual residency, but they have not updated their status. 

all the best


----------



## hishampnchd

success_gain said:


> Hi
> 
> so sad to hear 13 months completed but still no grant.......what documents did CO requested u to submit.....
> 
> 
> 
> my DOL.....18th Dec 2014
> DCO.....14th Oct 2015 requested for PCC/Medicals
> 
> Submitted both documents on 5th Nov 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> waiting waiting waiting .........for reply.......






CO didnt ask for any documents. My agent called AHC after 12 months completed and they informed that our application is under assesment and will contact if they require any documents. its been 1 month after that still no news. Have already submitted my PCC and done my medicals too


----------



## huss2014

Hi everyone

Here is the good news, my partner visa has been granted on 12th November'15.

Application: online on 7 th June 15
Additional doc requested 20th sept, uploaded 1st October 15
Visa grant: 12 November 

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## vicprab11

huss2014 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Here is the good news, my partner visa has been granted on 12th November'15.
> 
> Application: online on 7 th June 15
> Additional doc requested 20th sept, uploaded 1st October 15
> Visa grant: 12 November
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help.


Thats really quick. Congrats


----------



## vicprab11

Hi . Any grants to jan 2015 applicants?


----------



## ppbmaithani

Hi Vicprab11 , 

Still waiting for CO allocation . DOL - 10 Feb 2015 

Regards , 
Prashant


----------



## vicprab11

ppbmaithani said:


> Hi Vicprab11 ,
> 
> Still waiting for CO allocation . DOL - 10 Feb 2015
> 
> Regards ,
> Prashant


Me too  I think there are very few jan feb applicants. May be they are on other forum. Well thanks for replying


----------



## ppbmaithani

hi Vicprab11

Do you know any other forum where people update . 

thanks 
Prashant


----------



## vicprab11

ppbmaithani said:


> hi Vicprab11
> 
> Do you know any other forum where people update .
> 
> thanks
> Prashant


Na man . Sorryy about that


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Changes in my wife's circumstances?*

Dear all,

Good evening! Hope everyone is doing well. I applied my wife's partner visa on29 June 2015 and we have been waiting for the CO. In the meanwhile, i have taken her on visitor visa now. By god's grace and our effort to become parents, she is now conceived. We are on cloud nine now to share this with you guys. Now i have a few doubts which i appreciate your response.

1. Can we extend her stay for one more month? Please note that in her visitor visa condition, they mentioned no further stay.

2. The embryo is just 1 month old now and she is going to travel on 24th Dec' 15. I mean, one more month from now. Is this ok for the safely of the embryo? Has anyone travelled with same timeline being pregnant?

3. Do i need to immediately update the change in her circumstance to AHC, New Delhi immediately and hold her partner visa application? Can i update over email or phone? Please note that she has not completed her medical exam. She finished only the PCC.

4. How to add her name in MEDICARE NOW? I called Medicare Perth and the representative advised me to get a letter from AHC/DIBP that her partner application is in progress and we are legally a couple. Did anyone come across this situation? Please share your views.

5. Are any other piece of information that may be helpful for us. 

Thanks a lot in advance. :second: have a lovely life to you all.

Cheers!

Sathi


----------



## goingtoau

Hi,

I have the PR but I have not gone to AUSTRALIA permanently yet. I am getting married soon. Can I apply for the PR of the would be wife after marriage from India.


----------



## Sangkelly

DOL 17th November 2014 online
Immi account status assessment in progress 
No contact or no updates from the department till today
It's been 12months 

Anyone on the same boat? 
The wait is really painful


----------



## sgtoaussie

Hi

I am 189 visa holder with first entry done. I am currently working in Singapore. I plan to move to Australia by June 2015.
I am getting married soon. I and my fiancee hold Indian passport. 
I intend to apply for 309 visa for my fiancee after marriage.
Is it a requirement that our passports should have respective spouse names endorsed before applying for 309 visa?
Is it a requirement that our passports should have identical Indian address for 309 visa?

I can change entries in my passport in Singapore. But my fiancee will have to get the changes done in India and she will be required to stay at my parents place to get the address changed. I would like to avoid this if it is not mandatory for 309 visa.

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## success_gain

Sangkelly said:


> DOL 17th November 2014 online
> Immi account status assessment in progress
> No contact or no updates from the department till today
> It's been 12months
> 
> Anyone on the same boat?
> The wait is really painful


Hi Sangkelly

Dont worry think u hve almost reached the pole soon will be getting grant......

if any documents required they could hve requested but as no response hoping for grant soon....

My DOL 18th Dec 2014
Email for Request for documents on 14th OCT 2015
documents required r PCC and Medicals...I hve uploaded on 5th Nov 2015....
still no respose......

waiting waiting.....


----------



## Ronb

Hello Guys,

Last night I submitted my application. I applied for 820/801. As soon as I submitted the application and paid the fees I received a notification that I have been granted a bridging visa. But when i try to check the details in VEVo its not showing any details. Please help.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## vicprab11

Ronb said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Last night I submitted my application. I applied for 820/801. As soon as I submitted the application and paid the fees I received a notification that I have been granted a bridging visa. But when i try to check the details in VEVo its not showing any details. Please help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Dont worry mate. It will be updated very soon


----------



## vicprab11

success_gain said:


> Sangkelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOL 17th November 2014 online
> Immi account status assessment in progress
> No contact or no updates from the department till today
> It's been 12months
> 
> Anyone on the same boat?
> The wait is really painful
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sangkelly
> 
> Dont worry think u hve almost reached the pole soon will be getting grant......
> 
> if any documents required they could hve requested but as no response hoping for grant soon....
> 
> My DOL 18th Dec 2014
> Email for Request for documents on 14th OCT 2015
> documents required r PCC and Medicals...I hve uploaded on 5th Nov 2015....
> still no respose......
> 
> waiting waiting.....
Click to expand...

You are very close to grant mate.


----------



## khatrionline21

hi everyone.. what is the documents check list and visa processing time frame for Visa 100 ??


----------



## ppbmaithani

Hi Aussie Girl /Vicprab11

Please if anyone can answer my below query

We lodged the application on 10 Feb 2015 with police certificate and Medicals were completed in August 2015 . CO has not been assigned yet and no further documents have been requested . 

Just wondering if this is normal where no documents have been requested yet as its been more than 9 months now and will 10 months on 10 Dec 2015 

Regards , 
PRashant


----------



## hishampnchd

Sangkelly said:


> DOL 17th November 2014 online
> Immi account status assessment in progress
> No contact or no updates from the department till today
> It's been 12months
> 
> Anyone on the same boat?
> The wait is really painful



DOL 10 October 2014
13 months over and still waiting


----------



## khatrionline21

*VISA 100- Documents & Time ??*

Hi becky,, 
thanks for helping so many people out here..  
can you please tell me the check list for documents for visa 100 ?
Thanks alot  



Becky26 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> Awwww......Thanks hun! You are so nice. It's everyone's prayers that are working. Thank you so much for supporting me and being with me in such a tough time.
> And yes, I hope that these bad times fly away really soon not just for me but for everyone who is in this sticky situation.
> Good Luck to you darl! God will listen to us. Have faith and keep praying.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


----------



## girlaussie

1: yes, if there is no 8503 condition then sure she can apply for her visa extension. 

2: Normally it's good & safe to travel till 6-7 months. 

3: Yes, she as an Applicant needs to update her circumstance via form, she can email as an attachment. 

4: No, you can't include or get Medicare card for her as her case is still in progress & without knowing the case outcome i.e. visa grant she is not eligible to free health services. 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



sathiyaseelan said:


> 1. Can we extend her stay for one more month? Please note that in her visitor visa condition, they mentioned no further stay.
> 
> 2. The embryo is just 1 month old now and she is going to travel on 24th Dec' 15. I mean, one more month from now. Is this ok for the safely of the embryo? Has anyone travelled with same timeline being pregnant?
> 
> 3. Do i need to immediately update the change in her circumstance to AHC, New Delhi immediately and hold her partner visa application? Can i update over email or phone? Please note that she has not completed her medical exam. She finished only the PCC.
> 
> 4. How to add her name in MEDICARE NOW? I called Medicare Perth and the representative advised me to get a letter from AHC/DIBP that her partner application is in progress and we are legally a couple. Did anyone come across this situation? Please share your views.
> 
> 5. Are any other piece of information that may be helpful for us.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance. :second: have a lovely life to you all.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathi


----------



## girlaussie

No, as a Sponsor you have to meet the Usual Resident requirement i.e. you live & work in Australia. So you have to move first & then your wife can lodge her Partner Visa application.

Girl Aussie 



goingtoau said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the PR but I have not gone to AUSTRALIA permanently yet. I am getting married soon. Can I apply for the PR of the would be wife after marriage from India.


----------



## girlaussie

1: It's good to make necessary changes in Passport as this is an evidence too but it's not required, however, someone from India may be able to advice you better. 

2: No, not required at all. 

Girl Aussie 



sgtoaussie said:


> Is it a requirement that our passports should have respective spouse names endorsed before applying for 309 visa?
> Is it a requirement that our passports should have identical Indian address for 309 visa?
> 
> I can change entries in my passport in Singapore. But my fiancee will have to get the changes done in India and she will be required to stay at my parents place to get the address changed. I would like to avoid this if it is not mandatory for 309 visa.
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## girlaussie

Immi system is bit down so try next week. 

Girl Aussie 



Ronb said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Last night I submitted my application. I applied for 820/801. As soon as I submitted the application and paid the fees I received a notification that I have been granted a bridging visa. But when i try to check the details in VEVo its not showing any details. Please help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## girlaussie

It's more or less same as the first stage visa : 

1: Evidence of genuine & continuing relationship

2: Form 888 x 2 and their Australian PR or Citizenship copy 

3: Police Clearance from Australia & all other countries where applicant lived for 90 days after the first grant

4: Copy of Sponsor's Passport or Driver's Licence

5: Statutory Declaration from Applicant & Sponsor 

Hope this helps. 

Girl Aussie 



khatrionline21 said:


> hi everyone.. what is the documents check list and visa processing time frame for Visa 100 ??


----------



## girlaussie

Yeah that's fine, if all documents were submitted at the time of application & no further evidence/doc is required by CO then he/she may not contact the applicant at all & grant visa straight away. 

Girl Aussie 



ppbmaithani said:


> Hi Aussie Girl /Vicprab11
> 
> Please if anyone can answer my below query
> 
> We lodged the application on 10 Feb 2015 with police certificate and Medicals were completed in August 2015 . CO has not been assigned yet and no further documents have been requested .
> 
> Just wondering if this is normal where no documents have been requested yet as its been more than 9 months now and will 10 months on 10 Dec 2015
> 
> Regards ,
> PRashant


----------



## sgtoaussie

sgtoaussie said:


> Hi
> 
> I am 189 visa holder with first entry done. I am currently working in Singapore. I plan to move to Australia by June 2015.
> I am getting married soon. I and my fiancee hold Indian passport.
> I intend to apply for 309 visa for my fiancee after marriage.
> Is it a requirement that our passports should have respective spouse names endorsed before applying for 309 visa?
> Is it a requirement that our passports should have identical Indian address for 309 visa?
> 
> I can change entries in my passport in Singapore. But my fiancee will have to get the changes done in India and she will be required to stay at my parents place to get the address changed. I would like to avoid this if it is not mandatory for 309 visa.
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome.


Can anybody from India confirm if adding spouse name and changing Indian address in passport is mandatory/desirable?


----------



## khatrionline21

girlaussie said:


> It's more or less same as the first stage visa :
> 
> 1: Evidence of genuine & continuing relationship
> 
> 2: Form 888 x 2 and their Australian PR or Citizenship copy
> 
> 3: Police Clearance from Australia & all other countries where applicant lived for 90 days after the first grant
> 
> 4: Copy of Sponsor's Passport or Driver's Licence
> 
> 5: Statutory Declaration from Applicant & Sponsor
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks a lot GirlAussie.... for replying.....  

Form 888 needs to be filled by 2 persons?? 
and whats approx time frame is nowdays to get Visa 100 approved ?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## girlaussie

Yes it needs to be done by 2 person who are either Australian PR holder or citizens . I think processing time is between 8-12 months for high risk passport holders. 

Girl Aussie



khatrionline21 said:


> Thanks a lot GirlAussie.... for replying.....
> 
> Form 888 needs to be filled by 2 persons??
> and whats approx time frame is nowdays to get Visa 100 approved ?
> Thanks a lot.


----------



## soniat

Hi all,

I need help regarding this. I got my spouse visa(309/100) on 17th sept 2015. We had made online application. I moved to Australia on 15th oct 2015. I just want to ask that do I have to update my address and contact details using Form 1022? and if yes, how I am supposed to send the form? by post or to immigration email address? pls help..


----------



## xxx

Hi,
With this recent upgrade, online portal is only allowing maximum 60 attachments. Is there any way to upload more?


----------



## ppbmaithani

soniat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need help regarding this. I got my spouse visa(309/100) on 17th sept 2015. We had made online application. I moved to Australia on 15th oct 2015. I just want to ask that do I have to update my address and contact details using Form 1022? and if yes, how I am supposed to send the form? by post or to immigration email address? pls help..


Hi Soniat

Can you please let me know when did you lodge your spouse visa ? You don't have to update your details . they can see that you have come into Australia . 

Regards , 
Prashant


----------



## soniat

ppbmaithani said:


> Hi Soniat
> 
> Can you please let me know when did you lodge your spouse visa ? You don't have to update your details . they can see that you have come into Australia .
> 
> Regards ,
> Prashant


Hi Prashant,

I lodged my application in Nov 2014 via online application. The visa grant letter says that you need to notify dept regarding change of circumstances even after you arrive to Australia i.e address, contact no. etc. Are you sure that i don't require to do that? I dont know if its form 1022 or some other form,but form 1022 clearly states that you do not need to notify dept after you have been immigration cleared. Its confusing :juggle:


----------



## Ronb

Hi,

Its been 4 days that I have lodged my visa application. But still I am not able to view my bridging visa grant. I have received a grant notification in my immiaccount. But when I open it shows nothing. What to do.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## girlaussie

Yes, as this is a 2 stage visa, applicant has to update his/her address/contact number etc as the department will contact again after 2 years for second stage i.e 100-PR. So try calling immi & update your details over phone, if not then complete the form & send it to your nearest office.

Girl Aussie



soniat said:


> I lodged my application in Nov 2014 via online application. The visa grant letter says that you need to notify dept regarding change of circumstances even after you arrive to Australia i.e address, contact no. etc. Are you sure that i don't require to do that? I dont know if its form 1022 or some other form,but form 1022 clearly states that you do not need to notify dept after you have been immigration cleared. Its confusing :juggle:


----------



## girlaussie

You can call the department & enquire about it.

Girl Aussie



Ronb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its been 4 days that I have lodged my visa application. But still I am not able to view my bridging visa grant. I have received a grant notification in my immiaccount. But when I open it shows nothing. What to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Ronb

Hi,

Called them today. They told its because of some system glitch that it remained to be sent to my email id. Thanx for all your help girlaussie. And good wishes to those who call from India spending 12rs/min to enquire about their visa. It took nearly 1 hr 40 to reach from 12 caller to 1 position.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mandy69

hello guys

Have anyone got there grant recently. Actually i applied on 2 march through agent for 309/100 visa, gone to australia on last week of march. Now i arrived back after 8 months, yet got no news about my 100 visa grant.
Can i contact directly with immigration or say my agent to call them.
or just keep on waiting


----------



## council

mandy69 said:


> hello guys
> 
> Have anyone got there grant recently. Actually i applied on 2 march through agent for 309/100 visa, gone to australia on last week of march. Now i arrived back after 8 months, yet got no news about my 100 visa grant.
> Can i contact directly with immigration or say my agent to call them.
> or just keep on waiting


You could always inquire and ask for feedback just in case, say, you might have missed something, from them. But as long as you're within the service standards, it should just be a matter o waiting and being patient.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sangkelly

vicprab11 said:


> You are very close to grant mate.


Hi vicprab11 did u try to contact high commission ? 
Hopefully we will get the good news soon .


----------



## vicprab11

Yes I called them . They said you are in standard processing times. Its 11 mnth started now so fingers crossed. Thankyou


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Changes in circumstances of my wife's situation*

Dear all,

Hope everyone is fine. I lodged my wife's partner visa (309) on 29 June'15 and has been waiting for the allocation of case officer. In the meanwhile, i took her on visitor visa and she has been staying with me now. By god's grace, she has become pregnant now. I have a few doubts now in regards to her partner visa. Please note that she has completed PCC but not medical examination.

1. How can i extend her stay on visitor visa? Do i need to call/email to AHC New delhi? Please note that on her visitor visa, they did not mention "No further stay". I applied for 3 month visitor visa.

2. If she gives birth to child on visitor visa, does the child become australian citizen directly? 

3. Can i add her to my medicare card so that we get discounts on her medical services for pregnancy?

4. Is it a good idea to take her back on visitor visa in the month of May/June and let her give birth to child in Australia?

Thanks,

Sathi


----------



## success_gain

Sangkelly said:


> Hi vicprab11 did u try to contact high commission ?
> Hopefully we will get the go d news soon .


Hi 

Even I am in the same boat


DOL: 18th Dec 2014
Documents requested: 14th Oct 2015
Doc Submitted: medicals and pcc on 6th Nov 2015

Again requested for more Doc : 26th Nov 2015
DOC Submitted : sponsors AFP on 27th 2015 

Now my query is my sponso's AFP had taken in Jan 2015 so how long is it validity.....Hope processing my application been delayed......


----------



## Ronb

Hi Guys,

The status of my application is "Application Received". I just wanted to know for how long will this be the status and what are the other statuses it will change to. Like the different stages.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Moniqueelise

success_gain said:


> Sangkelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi vicprab11 did u try to contact high commission ?
> Hopefully we will get the go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d news soon .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Even I am in the same boat
> 
> 
> DOL: 18th Dec 2014
> Documents requested: 14th Oct 2015
> Doc Submitted: medicals and pcc on 6th Nov 2015
> 
> Again requested for more Doc : 26th Nov 2015
> DOC Submitted : sponsors AFP on 27th 2015
> 
> Now my query is my sponso's AFP had taken in Jan 2015 so how long is it validity.....Hope processing my application been delayed......
Click to expand...


Hi 
DOL 17 December 2014
Have not been requested for any documents from AHC. Called them at the start of November and they said a case officer will be assigned in 15 working days. 15 working days is almost up and still haven't heard anything. We have been updating our documents throughout the waiting time. Do you think we could be in final queue as they do not require anything else?


----------



## ppbmaithani

Moniqueelise said:


> Hi
> DOL 17 December 2014
> Have not been requested for any documents from AHC. Called them at the start of November and they said a case officer will be assigned in 15 working days. 15 working days is almost up and still haven't heard anything. We have been updating our documents throughout the waiting time. Do you think we could be in final queue as they do not require anything else?


Hi All, 

Looks like in most cases the CO gets assigned in the 11th month . 

My wife applied on 10 Feb 2015 . Still waiting on CO allocation 

*Vicprab11* - Can you please pass me the number for AHC ?

*success_gain* - That is new to me as AHC asking for Australian Police Clarence for the sponsor .This document is normally not asked or mentioned any where in list of documents.

*Moniqueelise* - My wife has also not been asked for any documents in the last 9 months . We will complete 10 months on 10 Dec 2015 . If they have not asked any documents then dont worry which means your documents are up to date .

Fingers crossed we all get grants soon 

Regards , 
PRashant


----------



## ppbmaithani

Hi All , 

Any grants for Jan or Feb 2015 Applicants or any updates about it , 

Regards , 
Prashant


----------



## Sangkelly

success_gain said:


> Hi
> 
> Even I am in the same boat
> 
> 
> DOL: 18th Dec 2014
> Documents requested: 14th Oct 2015
> Doc Submitted: medicals and pcc on 6th Nov 2015
> 
> Again requested for more Doc : 26th Nov 2015
> DOC Submitted : sponsors AFP on 27th 2015
> 
> Now my query is my sponso's AFP had taken in Jan 2015 so how long is it validity.....Hope processing my application been delayed......




AFP is valid for 12months


----------



## vicprab11

Nothing happening man. Wait is too long


----------



## Parry

*Jan 2015 Applicants*

Hi,
I had applied for my wife visa on 30/January/2015. Still no response from AHc, New Delhi. Do anyone know which dates are they processing at this stage. Hoping to get some good news before their Christmas holidays.......
Parry


----------



## ppbmaithani

Parry said:


> Hi,
> I had applied for my wife visa on 30/January/2015. Still no response from AHc, New Delhi. Do anyone know which dates are they processing at this stage. Hoping to get some good news before their Christmas holidays.......
> Parry


Hi Parry , 

Since Jan 2015 , did AHC ask for any additional documents ? How did you apply for visa . Paper or Online ?

My wife applied on Feb 10 but no documents have been requested till date . Have already submitted medicals and PCC . 

Regards , 
Prashant


----------



## ppbmaithani

Parry said:


> Hi,
> I had applied for my wife visa on 30/January/2015. Still no response from AHc, New Delhi. Do anyone know which dates are they processing at this stage. Hoping to get some good news before their Christmas holidays.......
> Parry


Hi Parry , 

Since Jan 2015 , did AHC ask for any additional documents ? How did you apply for visa . Paper or Online ?

My wife applied on Feb 10 but no documents have been requested till date . Have already submitted medicals and PCC . 

Regards , 
Prashant


----------



## Parry

Hi Prashant, 
I had applied via paper based and no documents are requested yet.
Medical and Pcc already been done after two weeks from DOL and no reply from AHC yet.
Keep in loop as we both looks like on same boat, not long to go I guess.

NOt sure that do I need updated copy of PCC ( just in case)'and wife is with me on tourist visa from the last 6 months.


----------



## Sangkelly

hishampnchd said:


> DOL 10 October 2014
> 13 months over and still waiting


Hi hishampnchd have you heard anything ? 
Hope you get the grant very soon.

17th November2014 DOL still waiting


----------



## Moniqueelise

Sangkelly said:


> hishampnchd said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOL 10 October 2014
> 13 months over and still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hishampnchd have you heard anything ?
> Hope you get the grant very soon.
> 
> 17th November2014 DOL still waiting
Click to expand...

Your DOL is 17th November 2014? Have you heard anything from ahc?


----------



## Sangkelly

Moniqueelise said:


> Your DOL is 17th November 2014? Have you heard anything from ahc?


No I haven't heard anything from ahc yet. I tried to call them last week but couldn't reach them, so I emailed them but they send an auto generated email saying," if they contact they will contact within two weeks". It's been more than a week I haven't heard anything yet. 
My immiaccount status is " assessment in progress".


----------



## missaussie

Hello, 

How do I provide Tax Return form or Notice of Assessment for Income Tax if I have not been employed in past? I am a recent graduate who is currently not employed and I have not worked in past 4 years. Is it okay to provide my father's Tax documents and bank statements as he supports me


----------



## Moniqueelise

Sangkelly said:


> Moniqueelise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your DOL is 17th November 2014? Have you heard anything from ahc?
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't heard anything from ahc yet. I tried to call them last week but couldn't reach them, so I emailed them but they send an auto generated email saying," if they contact they will contact within two weeks". It's been more than a week I haven't heard anything yet.
> My immiaccount status is " assessment in progress".
Click to expand...

That's so long. Is your case complex? Hope you get your grant soon


----------



## hishampnchd

Sangkelly said:


> Hi hishampnchd have you heard anything ?
> Hope you get the grant very soon.
> 
> 17th November2014 DOL still waiting


Nope. Nothing till now. 14th month going to be completed by december 10


----------



## Sangkelly

hishampnchd said:


> Nope. Nothing till now. 14th month going to be completed by december 10


I m freaking out they are taking too long. Hope we get the good news before Christmas.


----------



## vicprab11

Thats such a very very long time. Did you asked them reason for long wait ? 
Thanks


----------



## hishampnchd

vicprab11 said:


> Thats such a very very long time. Did you asked them reason for long wait ?
> Thanks


My agent had emailed them once every two weeks. But there was no response. I guess i should call them enquire.


----------



## vicprab11

Call them and request them to process faster. Its already a long time


----------



## kaushikkodali

Hi guys

i have applied dependent visa for my wife on feb 10th 2015.. does anyone know currently which month applications are in process. whenever my wife call them, immigration agents r saying it will take 12 to 15 months.


----------



## vicprab11

I called them today they said processing time is 11 months...


----------



## ppbmaithani

vicprab11 said:


> Call them and request them to process faster. Its already a long time


Hi Vicprab11 . 

Can you please advise what number did you call AHC New delhi and also was there long wait time before anyone answered the call . 

My wife tried calling yesterday but there was long wait times before any one answered and she could not speak to anyone . 

Is there normally long wait times when you call AHC to speak to an officer ?

Regards , 
Prashant


----------



## ppbmaithani

vicprab11 said:


> I called them today they said processing time is 11 months...


Hi Vicprab11 . 

Can you please advise what number did you call AHC New delhi and also was there long wait time before anyone answered the call . 

My wife tried calling yesterday but there was long wait times before any one answered and she could not speak to anyone . 

Is there normally long wait times when you call AHC to speak to an officer ?

Regards , 
Prashant


----------



## vicprab11

Hi the number is 001141221000


----------



## vicprab11

Yes mate its a long wait. It cost too much money  though


----------



## ppbmaithani

vicprab11 said:


> Yes mate its a long wait. It cost too much money  though


Hi vicprab11 , 

Do they only speak to applicant or sponsor can also call to ask for information ? 

I am the sponsor and my wife is the applicant .


----------



## vicprab11

They can talk to sponsor or applicant .


----------



## Sangkelly

Hi guys my visa application status has been changed in my immiaccount which says " this application is currently been assessed the case officer will contact if further documents required". 
DOL is almost 13 months I have emailed them 2 weeks ago they replied is currently processing. 
Guys should I contact them or just wait ?


----------



## vicprab11

Hi , Is your case is complex? Yes you can call them anytime and ask them .thanks


----------



## Moniqueelise

Called ahc and they said there is a case officer assigned. She put me on hold to speak with him and said he is unable to make any update this week but if he has any further requirements he will be in contact next week 
Dol is 17 December 2014


----------



## ppbmaithani

Moniqueelise said:


> Called ahc and they said there is a case officer assigned. She put me on hold to speak with him and said he is unable to make any update this week but if he has any further requirements he will be in contact next week
> Dol is 17 December 2014


Hi Moniqueelise

When did you call AHC ? Was it yesterday and how long was the wait on the phone before you spoke to someone ? 

Regards , 
Prashant


----------



## Moniqueelise

I called the day before yesterday at around 2pm ist and waited about 15 minutes


----------



## Ajeet

Sangkelly said:


> Hi guys my visa application status has been changed in my immiaccount which says " this application is currently been assessed the case officer will contact if further documents required".
> DOL is almost 13 months I have emailed them 2 weeks ago they replied is currently processing.
> Guys should I contact them or just wait ?


Try to speak to the concerned person on phone and be very polite.


----------



## jesijesi

Hi Guys, qq regarding the processing time. I understand from their site that for high risk countries the processing time for 309 visa is 12 months, but does it also depend on which county you apply from? Eg singapore vs india?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## vicprab11

Hi . I waited for 35 mins .called around 3.30 pm. Thanks


----------



## ppbmaithani

vicprab11 said:


> Hi . I waited for 35 mins .called around 3.30 pm. Thanks


hi Vic prab , 

Have they assigned your application a case officer ? 

Regards 
Prashant


----------



## vicprab11

Na man . No case officer allocated yet. What about you? But the operator said may be case officer get allocated this month. So finger crossed.
Thankyou


----------



## Sangkelly

vicprab11 said:


> Hi , Is your case is complex? Yes you can call them anytime and ask them .thanks


Yes it is a complex case. Do they take that long for the complex case ? it's almost 13months. DOL 17th November 2014


----------



## ppbmaithani

vicprab11 said:


> Na man . No case officer allocated yet. What about you? But the operator said may be case officer get allocated this month. So finger crossed.
> Thankyou


Hey Vic Prab11 ,

No case officer allotted yet . They told me the same thing . last two months 11th and 12th month they allocate to case officer . They have not asked my wife any document in last 10 months . So fingers crossed everything is there what they need . 

Keep me updated if you come to know about CO allocation . 

Lets hope we get the grant soon 

Regards , 
PRashant


----------



## andreyx108b

Guys how long a partner visa takes on average to get granted? 

Do you share/track your progress?


----------



## indhuraj

Good morning all,
I have applied for spouse visa and now in Australia on visit visa. Recently I have travelled to newzealand for about 9 days.Is this need to update to the department?
Please suggest me friends..


----------



## vicprab11

Yes


----------



## vicprab11

Sangkelly said:


> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , Is your case is complex? Yes you can call them anytime and ask them .thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is a complex case. Do they take that long for the complex case ? it's almost 13months. DOL 17th November 2014
Click to expand...

Yes man around 14 months


----------



## vicprab11

vicprab11 said:


> Sangkelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , Is your case is complex? Yes you can call them anytime and ask them .thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is a complex case. Do they take that long for the complex case ? it's almost 13months. DOL 17th November 2014
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes man around 14 months
Click to expand...

My case was complex too. But now no complications . So fingers crossed


----------



## vicprab11

andreyx108b said:


> Guys how long a partner visa takes on average to get granted?
> 
> Do you share/track your progress?


12 mnths for normal case


----------



## vicprab11

ppbmaithani said:


> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Na man . No case officer allocated yet. What about you? But the operator said may be case officer get allocated this month. So finger crossed.
> Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Vic Prab11 ,
> 
> No case officer allotted yet . They told me the same thing . last two months 11th and 12th month they allocate to case officer . They have not asked my wife any document in last 10 months . So fingers crossed everything is there what they need .
> 
> Keep me updated if you come to know about CO allocation .
> 
> Lets hope we get the grant soon
> 
> Regards ,
> PRashant
Click to expand...

Yes mate. I will update if get any good news. There is only 8 days difference between our lodgement. I have also updated everything they need. Thank you


----------



## vicprab11

indhuraj said:


> Good morning all,
> I have applied for spouse visa and now in Australia on visit visa. Recently I have travelled to newzealand for about 9 days.Is this need to update to the department?
> Please suggest me friends..


No. Department monitor your in's and out's .so no need to notify


----------



## indhuraj

vicprab11 said:


> No. Department monitor your in's and out's .so no need to notify


Thank you vicprab11.Also is there any other way to know the status of my application except calling because I have submitted by paper application.


----------



## vicprab11

No. If you *dnt* *hv* immi *accnt* then you *hv* to call them.

Please don't use text-speak in your posts - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator


----------



## Becky26

Hey all!

Hope the weekend has been relaxing for everyone. 
Just wanted to share the good news. My husband and I got our permanent partner visa approved on Dec 8, 2015. The eligibility date was July 22, 2015. Paperwork was received by Brisbane processing centre on August 8, 2015.

Please do feel free to ask if there are any queries about partner visa. 
Good luck to all waiting! 

Kind Regards,
Becky

Sent from my iPhone using Expat Forum App


----------



## vicprab11

Hi . Can you please tell how we check that which month files are in progress like I applied on 2nd feb 2015 . My case was complex one but now its normal

Thank you


----------



## success_gain

vicprab11 said:


> Hi . Can you please tell how we check that which month files are in progress like I applied on 2nd feb 2015 . My case was complex one but now its normal
> 
> Thank you


Hi frnds got a call from immigration on Friday 112th Dec 2015and spoke for 5 min .....and told will take decision by next week ..


----------



## vicprab11

Thats great mate. This makes me sure that they gonna take almost a year to give decision. .
Is your case is normal or complex?
Thankyou


----------



## andreyx108b

Can someone help please i am about to create a spreadsheet for partner visa tracking and need help with what columns are required. 

Please pm or just let me know here. 

Thanks


----------



## ppbmaithani

vicprab11 said:


> Thats great mate. This makes me sure that they gonna take almost a year to give decision. .
> Is your case is normal or complex?
> Thankyou


Hi vicprab11 ,

I just saw you mention your case was complex and now its normal . 

Can you please advise what was complex and how did you make it normal now ?

Regards , 

Prashant


----------



## ppbmaithani

andreyx108b said:


> Can someone help please i am about to create a spreadsheet for partner visa tracking and need help with what columns are required.
> 
> Please pm or just let me know here.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Andreyx108B,

According to me 

Columns will be -

Date of lodgement 
How was it lodged - Paper or online
Lodgement - Onshore or Offshore
Documents Requested date ( If any)
Case officer Assigned Date ( If you know)
Grant Date 

Regards , 
Prashant


----------



## vicprab11

Hi . My student visa was cancelled. Then I was unlawful for ages in australia. Then I applied for protection visa which was also rejected .then I applied for federal courts and further appeal which was rejected .
Then I applied for 820 / 801 partner visa which was also rejected. 

Now I applied offshore partner visa upto I was very complex. But my relationship is genuine and ongoing I have child out of relationship and also I went to australia for my childs birth for 3 months on tourist visa. They granted me visa on compelling and compassionate reasons they waved off my 3 year ban. 
Thats how I believe and my agent told me that you have tons of proofs that your relationship is very genuine thats what department is after.
Tourist visa grant for my child birth makes my case much simpler. 
I hope this help 
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

ppbmaithani said:


> Hi Andreyx108B, According to me Columns will be - Date of lodgement How was it lodged - Paper or online Lodgement - Onshore or Offshore Documents Requested date ( If any) Case officer Assigned Date ( If you know) Grant Date Regards , Prashant


Thanks very much, i will create one today) thank you!


----------



## success_gain

ppbmaithani said:


> Hi Andreyx108B,
> 
> According to me
> 
> Columns will be -
> 
> Date of lodgement
> How was it lodged - Paper or online
> Lodgement - Onshore or Offshore
> Documents Requested date ( If any)
> Case officer Assigned Date ( If you know)
> Grant Date
> 
> Regards ,
> Prashant


Hi frnds received the golden mail..........
Visa granted ......Thanks a lot for all who helped me......

I wish All the best for all.......


----------



## andreyx108b

success_gain said:


> Hi frnds received the golden mail.......... Visa granted ......Thanks a lot for all who helped me...... I wish All the best for all.......


Congrats! Please share your timeline.


----------



## vicprab11

success_gain said:


> ppbmaithani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andreyx108B,
> 
> According to me
> 
> Columns will be -
> 
> Date of lodgement
> How was it lodged - Paper or online
> Lodgement - Onshore or Offshore
> Documents Requested date ( If any)
> Case officer Assigned Date ( If you know)
> Grant Date
> 
> Regards ,
> Prashant
> 
> 
> 
> Hi frnds received the golden mail..........
> Visa granted ......Thanks a lot for all who helped me......
> 
> I wish All the best for all.......
Click to expand...

Congrats man.


----------



## success_gain

vicprab11 said:


> Congrats man.



Hi frnds just sharing my experience.....I applied through online

DOL: 18th Dec 2014
Documents requested: 14th Oct 2015
Doc Submitted: medicals and pcc on 6th Nov 2015

Again requested for more Doc : 26th Nov 2015
DOC Submitted : sponsors AFP on 27th 2015


CO called my hubby on : 11th Dec 2016 and spoke for 5 min just asked 3 questions..

1.Hve u applied for spouse visa
2.DOB
3.When r u willing to take ur family to Australia......Ans...Already booked flight tkts for April 2016 to travel to Australia...

CO told will take decision by next week...

Today evening i.e 14th Dec 2016 at 4 pm I received a golden mail VISA GRANT no words to express my happiness.......

Hope this information will help some of my frnds who r eagerly waiting for grants......Finally received Grant after almost 12 months of waiting.........


All the best to all my frnds .......

Once again thanq all for ur guidelines and just share ur updates to help our frnds.....


----------



## andreyx108b

Wow! Congrats!!




success_gain said:


> Hi frnds just sharing my experience.....I applied through online DOL: 18th Dec 2014 Documents requested: 14th Oct 2015 Doc Submitted: medicals and pcc on 6th Nov 2015 Again requested for more Doc : 26th Nov 2015 DOC Submitted : sponsors AFP on 27th 2015 CO called my hubby on : 11th Dec 2016 and spoke for 5 min just asked 3 questions.. 1.Hve u applied for spouse visa 2.DOB 3.When r u willing to take ur family to Australia......Ans...Already booked flight tkts for April 2016 to travel to Australia... CO told will take decision by next week... Today evening i.e 14th Dec 2016 at 4 pm I received a golden mail VISA GRANT no words to express my happiness....... Hope this information will help some of my frnds who r eagerly waiting for grants......Finally received Grant after almost 12 months of waiting......... All the best to all my frnds ....... Once again thanq all for ur guidelines and just share ur updates to help our frnds.....


----------



## ppbmaithani

success_gain said:


> Hi frnds just sharing my experience.....I applied through online
> 
> DOL: 18th Dec 2014
> Documents requested: 14th Oct 2015
> Doc Submitted: medicals and pcc on 6th Nov 2015
> 
> Again requested for more Doc : 26th Nov 2015
> DOC Submitted : sponsors AFP on 27th 2015
> 
> 
> CO called my hubby on : 11th Dec 2016 and spoke for 5 min just asked 3 questions..
> 
> 1.Hve u applied for spouse visa
> 2.DOB
> 3.When r u willing to take ur family to Australia......Ans...Already booked flight tkts for April 2016 to travel to Australia...
> 
> CO told will take decision by next week...
> 
> Today evening i.e 14th Dec 2016 at 4 pm I received a golden mail VISA GRANT no words to express my happiness.......
> 
> Hope this information will help some of my frnds who r eagerly waiting for grants......Finally received Grant after almost 12 months of waiting.........
> 
> 
> All the best to all my frnds .......
> 
> Once again thanq all for ur guidelines and just share ur updates to help our frnds.....


Congrats


----------



## andreyx108b

Guys tracker added.


----------



## ppbmaithani

vicprab11 said:


> Hi . My student visa was cancelled. Then I was unlawful for ages in australia. Then I applied for protection visa which was also rejected .then I applied for federal courts and further appeal which was rejected .
> Then I applied for 820 / 801 partner visa which was also rejected.
> 
> Now I applied offshore partner visa upto I was very complex. But my relationship is genuine and ongoing I have child out of relationship and also I went to australia for my childs birth for 3 months on tourist visa. They granted me visa on compelling and compassionate reasons they waved off my 3 year ban.
> Thats how I believe and my agent told me that you have tons of proofs that your relationship is very genuine thats what department is after.
> Tourist visa grant for my child birth makes my case much simpler.
> I hope this help
> Thanks


Hi All, 

My case is really simple and straightforward . 

Applied for Visa subclass 300 . Prospective Marriage Visa on 10 Feb 2015 . PCC Submitted at the same time with other documents 

Got Married in May 2015 and requested to be considered for Visa subclass 309 ,. 

Submitted all relevant documents - Marriage certificate , photographs, invitation card , Honeymoon pics . 

Got the medicals done in August 2015 

No documents asked till date . 10 months are over . 

Hoping to get grant soon . 

Regards , 
Prashant


----------



## Ajeet

ppbmaithani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My case is really simple and straightforward .
> 
> Applied for Visa subclass 300 . Prospective Marriage Visa on 10 Feb 2015 . PCC Submitted at the same time with other documents
> 
> Got Married in May 2015 and requested to be considered for Visa subclass 309 ,.
> 
> Submitted all relevant documents - Marriage certificate , photographs, invitation card , Honeymoon pics .
> 
> Got the medicals done in August 2015
> 
> No documents asked till date . 10 months are over .
> 
> Hoping to get grant soon .
> 
> Regards ,
> Prashant


Yeah, your case looks pretty straightforward. Any time now


----------



## ppbmaithani

bright future said:


> Yeah, your case looks pretty straightforward. Any time now


Hi Bright Future/ALL

Only thing is my wife tourist visa got rejected twice .. They rejected saying she is not employed and they do not consider her as genuine tourist . They did acknowledge on the second rejection saying - "_They understand that we are married but tourist visa is not to reunite couples and tourist visa is only for tourist purpose and they do not see her as genuine tourist_ "

I hope tourist visa rejecting twice will not affect the partner visa application 

Any one please advise 




I hope that will not affect the partner visa 

Regards , 
PRashant


----------



## ppbmaithani

andreyx108b said:


> Guys tracker added.


Hi All ,

Can everyone update their case on the Immi Tracker Created by Andreyx108b . 

Link -http://myimmitracker.com 

Register on the website and add your case . 

this way we can track all application easily . 

the current tracker is not updated one that has been used on this forum . 

I have updated mine on the tracker 

thanks 
Prashant


----------



## Sangkelly

success_gain said:


> Hi frnds just sharing my experience.....I applied through online
> 
> DOL: 18th Dec 2014
> Documents requested: 14th Oct 2015
> Doc Submitted: medicals and pcc on 6th Nov 2015
> 
> Again requested for more Doc : 26th Nov 2015
> DOC Submitted : sponsors AFP on 27th 2015
> 
> 
> CO called my hubby on : 11th Dec 2016 and spoke for 5 min just asked 3 questions..
> 
> 1.Hve u applied for spouse visa
> 2.DOB
> 3.When r u willing to take ur family to Australia......Ans...Already booked flight tkts for April 2016 to travel to Australia...
> 
> CO told will take decision by next week...
> 
> Today evening i.e 14th Dec 2016 at 4 pm I received a golden mail VISA GRANT no words to express my happiness.......
> 
> Hope this information will help some of my frnds who r eagerly waiting for grants......Finally received Grant after almost 12 months of waiting.........
> 
> 
> All the best to all my frnds .......
> 
> Once again thanq all for ur guidelines and just share ur updates to help our frnds.....


Congratulations.


----------



## ppbmaithani

Hi All

I spoke to AHC yesterday after a 45 min wait . They told me that my case is under process . I asked if the CO has been allocated so they advised that they dont assign single CO to a single case . There is a team of CO's who look at cases . What it means is your case will be looked in by multiple CO's and finally one of them will grant or ask for more information.

Unless there is more information required CO will not contact you or your agent . 

Service level is 12 months as they said . 

I am hoping for a grant soon .

Regards , 
Prashant 

*Timeline* - Lodged -10 Feb 2015 . No documents requested till date . Awaiting Grant .


----------



## vicprab11

ppbmaithani said:


> Hi All
> 
> I spoke to AHC yesterday after a 45 min wait . They told me that my case is under process . I asked if the CO has been allocated so they advised that they dont assign single CO to a single case . There is a team of CO's who look at cases . What it means is your case will be looked in by multiple CO's and finally one of them will grant or ask for more information.
> 
> Unless there is more information required CO will not contact you or your agent .
> 
> Service level is 12 months as they said .
> 
> I am hoping for a grant soon .
> 
> Regards ,
> Prashant
> 
> *Timeline* - Lodged -10 Feb 2015 . No documents requested till date . Awaiting Grant .


Thats right they said same thing to me.. they take full year to grant visa.its 11 mnth going on still no docs requested.. 

Dol - 2-Feb-2015
Vicprab 11


----------



## furionprophet

Hi There,

Applied for my wife's visa - 309/100 on Feb 13, 2015 (married 15 days prior to this)
I reside in Australia - on a PR since 2013. (arrived in Aus in 2011 though on a student visa)

Got a call from the CO to my Aus mobile number on 15th Dec - Asked me a few questions

- Date of marriage
- What has she studied
- Is this the first overseas trip for her
- Love or arranged marriage
- When are you planning to get them over to Australia (also said i'm getting my mother along with her)

CO: Okay I have information to finalize your spouse visa  .. 5 mins later got the email with the grant.

So... (partner visa 309/100)
Date of Lodgement - Feb 13 2015
Visa grant - Dec 15 2015

Time elapsed 10 months.

I have always applied mine, my mother and wife's visa myself. Even helped out some friends. Pretty straightforward I think.

Any questions - let me know. I am not an advisor  just happy to help if I can be of help to anyone.

Thanks


----------



## jesijesi

furionprophet said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Applied for my wife's visa - 309/100 on Feb 13, 2015 (married 15 days prior to this)
> I reside in Australia - on a PR since 2013. (arrived in Aus in 2011 though on a student visa)
> 
> Got a call from the CO to my Aus mobile number on 15th Dec - Asked me a few questions
> 
> - Date of marriage
> - What has she studied
> - Is this the first overseas trip for her
> - Love or arranged marriage
> - When are you planning to get them over to Australia (also said i'm getting my mother along with her)
> 
> CO: Okay I have information to finalize your spouse visa  .. 5 mins later got the email with the grant.
> 
> So... (partner visa 309/100)
> Date of Lodgement - Feb 13 2015
> Visa grant - Dec 15 2015
> 
> Time elapsed 10 months.
> 
> I have always applied mine, my mother and wife's visa myself. Even helped out some friends. Pretty straightforward I think.
> 
> Any questions - let me know. I am not an advisor  just happy to help if I can be of help to anyone.
> 
> Thanks


Hello.. qq. Was yours an arranged marriage? If so could you please list what documents you submitted?
Mine is an arranged marriage so not sure what to write in the letter that myself and my wife is supposed to write.
Thank
Jj

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## furionprophet

jesijesi said:


> Hello.. qq. Was yours an arranged marriage? If so could you please list what documents you submitted?
> Mine is an arranged marriage so not sure what to write in the letter that myself and my wife is supposed to write.
> Thank
> Jj
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yes it was an arranged marriage, here's the list of documents that I attached - I wasn't asked for any other document - because I believe I submitted whatever was necessary and a bit more. I submitted all of these upfront when I applied, within a few days time.

For my wife:

evidence of living togehter - utility bills (in my name) and her bank statement (changed to my address in india)
birth certificate
photo during marriage
email exchanged history
skype chat history
honeymoon travel bills / tickets
marriage invitation
marriage and engagement photographs
marrige certificate
PCC india
Passport
Medical exam receipt
Form 888 statutory decl / witness statement (basically a plain letter by both their parents and got this attested)


Myself:

10th std. certificate - for date of birth
Address proof - ATO Tax assessment
My PR proof (VEVO)
Victorian Drivers License (as ID and address proof)

In the letter, mention what information you have - how did you guys meet or parents arrange for it.. basically give an approx timeline of events (and remember this ) they might ask (depending on the CO), when you get a call.


----------



## jesijesi

Thank you so much for the detailed reply. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ppbmaithani

Hello All ,

I got a call case officer by the name Swati on Friday 18 Dec 6:39 PM AEST She asked me following questions -

1. Where is my wife residing at present 
2. Is you wife staying with your parents 
3. Is this arrange marraige and first marraige for us both
4.how soon can she travel to Auatralia

She the told me that she will finalize my case today . 

Now since my agent was closed by then . I will be getting my email grant only on Monday morning but I checked with AHC new delhi and they also advised they have finalised the case from their end a d sent the email .

Just waiting for one more day for the golden letter . 

Timeline -
DOL- 10 Feb 2015 visa subclass 300
MAY 2015 -Requested to be considered for 309 
AUGUST2015 - medicals submitted 
Grant date - will advise after i get email from my agent in Monday 21 dec . 

Thanks 
Prashant


----------



## vicprab11

Thats great bro. Congrats


----------



## vikram3151981

Very nice and informative thread.

Will be going through all the 3133 pages and around 31K posts...........

My case is in my signature and m thinking of moving initially to Perth in Feb or April.......


----------



## ppbmaithani

Hello All, 
Hello All, 

Got the grant letter this morning . so happy  

Thank you all for all the information and support . 

I pray that everyone get their grant soon .

Timeline -
DOL- 10 Feb 2015 visa subclass 300
MAY 2015 -Requested to be considered for 309 
AUGUST2015 - medicals submitted 
Grant date - 18.12.2015


----------



## electricallearnerguy

Hi,

I applied for partner visa (subclass 309) online on 30th Dec with all supporting documentation.

A case officer was allocated 3 weeks ago - but there has been no contact made from the case officer. When I contacted AHC, the phone operator discussed with the case officer and advised that they will contact me if they need anything and the case is expected to be finalised by end of this month.

I am a little worried because from experience on reading through these forums, people usually are getting contacted by the case officer shortly after one has been assigned. If all documents are presented, the visa grant is usually immediate. In my case, there has been no request for documents and no contact by the case officer and it has been 3 weeks since assignment of case officer. Furthermore, they say that it will only be finalised by end of this month.

Any ideas on why there seems to be a delay? Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ajeet

ppbmaithani said:


> Hello All,
> Hello All,
> 
> Got the grant letter this morning . so happy
> 
> Thank you all for all the information and support .
> 
> I pray that everyone get their grant soon .
> 
> Timeline -
> DOL- 10 Feb 2015 visa subclass 300
> MAY 2015 -Requested to be considered for 309
> AUGUST2015 - medicals submitted
> Grant date - 18.12.2015


Congratulations mate!


----------



## Ajeet

electricallearnerguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for partner visa (subclass 309) online on 30th Dec with all supporting documentation.
> 
> A case officer was allocated 3 weeks ago - but there has been no contact made from the case officer. When I contacted AHC, the phone operator discussed with the case officer and advised that they will contact me if they need anything and the case is expected to be finalised by end of this month.
> 
> I am a little worried because from experience on reading through these forums, people usually are getting contacted by the case officer shortly after one has been assigned. If all documents are presented, the visa grant is usually immediate. In my case, there has been no request for documents and no contact by the case officer and it has been 3 weeks since assignment of case officer. Furthermore, they say that it will only be finalised by end of this month.
> 
> Any ideas on why there seems to be a delay? Any advice would be much appreciated.


Just relax mate! Most probably you will be getting the good news before Xmas, but I think it may be today.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Moniqueelise

Congrats to all who got their visas. Called ahc on Friday and they said I should get an update this week. So frustrated as we have passed 12 months now...


----------



## electricallearnerguy

I hope the good news arrives before Xmas - I am checking emails on an hourly basis! Can't wait...


----------



## vicprab11

Moniqueelise said:


> Congrats to all who got their visas. Called ahc on Friday and they said I should get an update this week. So frustrated as we have passed 12 months now...


Hi . I called the AHC they said file is under process with case officer. But they didnt mention the case officer allocation date so m confused. Its gonna take long 
Thanks


----------



## vicprab11

electricallearnerguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for partner visa (subclass 309) online on 30th Dec with all supporting documentation.
> 
> A case officer was allocated 3 weeks ago - but there has been no contact made from the case officer. When I contacted AHC, the phone operator discussed with the case officer and advised that they will contact me if they need anything and the case is expected to be finalised by end of this month.
> 
> I am a little worried because from experience on reading through these forums, people usually are getting contacted by the case officer shortly after one has been assigned. If all documents are presented, the visa grant is usually immediate. In my case, there has been no request for documents and no contact by the case officer and it has been 3 weeks since assignment of case officer. Furthermore, they say that it will only be finalised by end of this month.
> 
> Any ideas on why there seems to be a delay? Any advice would be much appreciated.


Hi mate . Did they just said you that CO is allocated or they gave you assingned date of CO. THEY said to me case is under process with case officer. M confused 

THANKS


----------



## Moniqueelise

vicprab11 said:


> Moniqueelise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all who got their visas. Called ahc on Friday and they said I should get an update this week. So frustrated as we have passed 12 months now...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi . I called the AHC they said file is under process with case officer. But they didnt mention the case officer allocation date so m confused. Its gonna take long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Yeah. They are not really giving me much information when I call


----------



## vicprab11

Moniqueelise said:


> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moniqueelise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all who got their visas. Called ahc on Friday and they said I should get an update this week. So frustrated as we have passed 12 months now...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi . I called the AHC they said file is under process with case officer. But they didnt mention the case officer allocation date so m confused. Its gonna take long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. They are not really giving me much information when I call
Click to expand...

Well fingers crossed hope we get grants soon. Please update info if you get any good news. 
Thankyou


----------



## vicprab11

Hi guys I talked to my agent she said current processing time is 12 -14 months these days. But I applied on 2nd feb 2015 and on acknowledgment letter time written is 9-12 months approximately . I am confused that in which time frame my case decision will be taken? Any help will be worth appreciated. 

Dol 2nd feb 2015
Case officer allocated
Waiting for decision. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shah81

*Spouse Visa Australia timeline for Pakistan*

Hi everybody
I am from karachi and I applied spouse visa online on 26 December 2014. Med and PC submitted in January 2015. Case officer allocated in January 2015. Its been 12 months but visa decision is still pending.....

As I understand, visa processing time is aprox 12 months. Can anyone else from Pakistan share his timeline or experience. Any info will be appreciated. 

Dol 26 December 2014
Case officer allocated
Waiting for decision. 

Fingers crossed :juggle:


----------



## cyberkidpk

Shah81 said:


> Hi everybody
> I am from karachi and I applied spouse visa online on 26 December 2014. Med and PC submitted in January 2015. Case officer allocated in January 2015. Its been 12 months but visa decision is still pending.....
> 
> As I understand, visa processing time is aprox 12 months. Can anyone else from Pakistan share his timeline or experience. Any info will be appreciated.
> 
> Dol 26 December 2014
> Case officer allocated
> Waiting for decision.
> 
> Fingers crossed :juggle:


When was your wife or you got interviewed by AHC ?

How did you know that the CO has been assigned?


----------



## paisrikanth

Hi Guys,

I'm PR holder and now I would want to apply for partner 309 visa for my wife.. Could anyone please guide me on the process and documentation? 

Is it mandatory that I should be working in Australia for applying a partner visa?

Regards
Srikanth Pai


----------



## Shah81

cyberkidpk said:


> When was your wife or you got interviewed by AHC ?
> 
> How did you know that the CO has been assigned?


In March 2015, I called AHC Islamabad helpline for updating few things and I was told that case officer was assigned in January 2015. Later in July 2015, CO called my wife in Australia and emailed me aswell requesting few documents. Now its 13th month of processing and they say visa is in process....just wait for decision.


----------



## hassan111

Shah81 said:


> In March 2015, I called AHC Islamabad helpline for updating few things and I was told that case officer was assigned in January 2015. Later in July 2015, CO called my wife in Australia and emailed me aswell requesting few documents. Now its 13th month of processing and they say visa is in process....just wait for decision.


And has your interview been conducted? If yes then when?.
Thanks


----------



## vicprab11

Hi guys I talked to my agent she said current processing time is 12 -14 months these days. But I applied on 2nd feb 2015 and on acknowledgment letter time written is 9-12 months approximately . I am confused that in which time frame my case decision will be taken? Any help will be worth appreciated. Dol 2nd feb 2015 Case officer allocated Waiting for decision. Thanks in advance


----------



## Shah81

hassan111 said:


> And has your interview been conducted? If yes then when?.
> Thanks


No. CO never called me


----------



## harsingh

Hello Everyone,
Happy New Year!!

Is Becky still on forum?

Just want to ask that how many months is it taking now for processing. The lodgemnet date is May 2015.

Thanks


----------



## harsingh

And is the spreadsheet getting updated? pLease send link for that


----------



## vicprab11

Hi. It is 12 months . Some people say 12-14 mnths.


----------



## paisrikanth

Hi Guys,

I'm PR holder and now I would want to apply for partner 309 visa for my wife.. Could anyone please guide me on the process and documentation? 

Is it mandatory that I should be working in Australia for applying a partner visa?

Regards
Srikanth Pai


----------



## vicprab11

Hi .today I called department. They said wait until 2nd feb 2016
CO allocated on 11 december
Decision pending
Dol 2 nd feb 2015

My file is decision ready file all docs and evidences, proofs submitted including pcc and medicals. 12th month is going on.
Thankyou


----------



## girlaussie

As a Sponsor you have to meet the "Usual Resident" requirement i.e you live & work in Australia. 

Please check border.gov.au for more information on 309/100 visa.

Girl Aussie



paisrikanth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm PR holder and now I would want to apply for partner 309 visa for my wife.. Could anyone please guide me on the process and documentation?
> 
> Is it mandatory that I should be working in Australia for applying a partner visa?
> 
> Regards
> Srikanth Pai


----------



## Shan.

vicprab11 said:


> Hi .today I called department. They said wait until 2nd feb 2016
> CO allocated on 11 december
> Decision pending
> Dol 2 nd feb 2015
> 
> My file is decision ready file all docs and evidences, proofs submitted including pcc and medicals. 12th month is going on.
> Thankyou


Hi Vicprab11

My case is an exact carbon copy of yours. My DOL is 11th May 2015. Couple of months after lodgement I asked my lawyer to inquire with AHC whether I have a CO or not and reply came negative. My lawyer inquired for an update in Dec 2015 and this time reply said my applications is under process within a standard processing time of 09-12 Months. If anything is required the case officer will contact me.

Now, should I assume that a case officer has been allocated? Moreover, a strange thing happened that a friend of mine and my wife, whose details were never given to AHC and lives in Australia, received a call from AHC Islamabad inquiring about our relationship. Is this odd? Has this happened to you? Has any of your Form 888 people been contacted yet?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vicprab11

Shan. said:


> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi .today I called department. They said wait until 2nd feb 2016
> CO allocated on 11 december
> Decision pending
> Dol 2 nd feb 2015
> 
> My file is decision ready file all docs and evidences, proofs submitted including pcc and medicals. 12th month is going on.
> Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vicprab11
> 
> My case is an exact carbon copy of yours. My DOL is 11th May 2015. Couple of months after lodgement I asked my lawyer to inquire with AHC whether I have a CO or not and reply came negative. My lawyer inquired for an update in Dec 2015 and this time reply said my applications is under process within a standard processing time of 09-12 Months. If anything is required the case officer will contact me.
> 
> Now, should I assume that a case officer has been allocated? Moreover, a strange thing happened that a friend of mine and my wife, whose details were never given to AHC and lives in Australia, received a call from AHC Islamabad inquiring about our relationship. Is this odd? Has this happened to you? Has any of your Form 888 people been contacted yet?
> 
> Thanks in advance
Click to expand...

Hi. Department can contact only those whose details were mentioned on 888 forms . Yes its absolutely odd that people who are not ever listed in application how come they receive call in regards to your matter. 

Second thing in my case 888 form relatives not contacted yet. Ask a department about date of allocation of co in your case. 
Thnks


----------



## KG_AUS

Hi Folks,

Nearly a year after my wife's 309 grant. Here I am, activating myself in expat for the visa class 100.

I've just lodged my wife's 100 (permanent partner) visa application online.

Do you discuss visa 100 here too (or only 309) or should I search for other threads?

Kg_Aus


----------



## SURYA123

Hi All,

I've lodged my application (subclass 189) and submitted request to add my girlfriend as 'de facto' partner and waiting for PR grant.

My Question:

I've got engaged on 20th Dec, so is it ok to mention in Relationship History statement about my engagement while I am in De Facto relationship.

Seniors please provide me guidance.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vicprab11

Hi members 
Can anyone please help that how long does it take for visa grant after case officer allocation. 

DOL 2ND FEB 2015

CASE OFFICER ALLOCATION 11TH DEC 2015

12 MONTH GOING ON STILL WAITING FOR DECISION .....


----------



## girlaussie

Yes you can discuss Subclass 100 too in this thread.

Girl Aussie



KG_AUS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Nearly a year after my wife's 309 grant. Here I am, activating myself in expat for the visa class 100.
> 
> I've just lodged my wife's 100 (permanent partner) visa application online.
> 
> Do you discuss visa 100 here too (or only 309) or should I search for other threads?
> 
> Kg_Aus


----------



## Shah81

vicprab11 said:


> Hi members
> Can anyone please help that how long does it take for visa grant after case officer allocation.
> 
> DOL 2ND FEB 2015
> 
> CASE OFFICER ALLOCATION 11TH DEC 2015
> 
> 12 MONTH GOING ON STILL WAITING FOR DECISION .....


I have similar case, very simple case of spouse visa lodged on 26 Dec 14, CO allocated in Jan 15, whenever i called AHC, they said processing time is 9 - 12 months so you should wait. But once 12 months are over, now AHC has started saying, 75% of applications are decided in 9-12 months and 25 % takes more than a year.

So i guess 9 - 14 months is the right slot.
regards


----------



## vicprab11

Shah81 said:


> vicprab11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi members
> Can anyone please help that how long does it take for visa grant after case officer allocation.
> 
> DOL 2ND FEB 2015
> 
> CASE OFFICER ALLOCATION 11TH DEC 2015
> 
> 12 MONTH GOING ON STILL WAITING FOR DECISION .....
> 
> 
> 
> I have similar case, very simple case of spouse visa lodged on 26 Dec 14, CO allocated in Jan 15, whenever i called AHC, they said processing time is 9 - 12 months so you should wait. But once 12 months are over, now AHC has started saying, 75% of applications are decided in 9-12 months and 25 % takes more than a year.
> 
> So i guess 9 - 14 months is the right slot.
> regards
Click to expand...

Allright mate .thankyou for your reply  I think it also depends on country aswell. Some countries take longer and some shorter time. Well all we can do is wait.  fingers crossed


----------



## Sharonne

Hi all,

By God's grace, got the grant letter! Have been following this forum for long, thanks everyone for information and support.

Timeline -
DOL- 30 March 2015 visa subclass 309
Request for further documents- 2 December 2015
Grant date - 08.01.2016


----------



## rtrsaravanan

Hi Sharrone, 

Can I ask what were the additional documents requested ? Was it just PCC and medicals or was it something else ?

We made our application online on 17th march 2015 and we haven't heard back since. (We had already included the PCC and medicals along with the application). 

The application status is showing as 'Assessment in progress'.



Sharonne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> By God's grace, got the grant letter! Have been following this forum for long, thanks everyone for information and support.
> 
> Timeline -
> DOL- 30 March 2015 visa subclass 309
> Request for further documents- 2 December 2015
> Grant date - 08.01.2016


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Urgent: Help needed on which document to update my wife's changes in circumstances?*

Hi all,

Wish you all a very happy new year and hope this year brings everyone the long awaiting good news. I lodged my wife's partner visa on 30 June'15 and has been waiting for the case officer. In the meanwhile, i have taken my wife on tourist visa on Family sponsored category and she stayed here for 3 months. Luckily, she got pregnant now and we would like to know which document needs to be used to update this change.

Also, is it a good idea to take her again on visitor visa and let her deliver the baby here in Australia? In this case, does the child become the citizen straightaway on the grounds that the father has been a PR since Dec'2013 and has been residing in Australia since April 2014?

Thanks mates,

Regards,

Steve


----------



## vicprab11

Hi members. Can somebody please tell what pattern AHC is using in grants ..I am 2nd feb applicant .I can see they are granting visas to march and April applicants. Whats wrong with AHC?. REALLY FRUSTRATING AND PISSED OFF


----------



## Krishna108

Hi,

I am new to expat forum. I am currently in Australia on PR and going in March to India to get married.
How can i get my wife here?
what should be the sequence of applying Visa, Spouse visa first or tourist visa first?

Thanks
Krishna


----------



## girlaussie

your wife will apply for her Partner Visa, while that case is in progress she can lodge tourist visa.

Girl Aussie



Krishna108 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to expat forum. I am currently in Australia on PR and going in March to India to get married.
> How can i get my wife here?
> what should be the sequence of applying Visa, Spouse visa first or tourist visa first?
> 
> Thanks
> Krishna


----------



## Krishna108

What all documents would be required for both types of Visa?

Thanks
Krishna


----------



## Sharonne

rtrsaravanan said:


> Hi Sharrone,
> 
> Can I ask what were the additional documents requested ? Was it just PCC and medicals or was it something else ?
> 
> We made our application online on 17th march 2015 and we haven't heard back since. (We had already included the PCC and medicals along with the application).
> 
> The application status is showing as 'Assessment in progress'.


Hi,

I was just requested for medicals as I had uploaded PCC few months back. Also, I had uploaded nearly 55 documents covering all categories in November. 

Don't worry you'll get it soon as it seems you have done everything necessary. 

If CO hasnt contacted you, try contacting AHC Delhi and enquire the status of your application.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ladies and Gentlemen,

This is newly married Rocky Balboa asking for your help. I am in the process of filing for my partner's visa application. I am aware that it is hassle free now and we can do it online. However, Does the applicant still need to certify the documents or directly scan the originals and upload it in immiaccount?

Please help Rocky bring her wife to Aussie land.

Peace


----------



## andreyx108b

Rocky Balboa said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, This is newly married Rocky Balboa asking for your help. I am in the process of filing for my partner's visa application. I am aware that it is hassle free now and we can do it online. However, Does the applicant still need to certify the documents or directly scan the originals and upload it in immiaccount? Please help Rocky bring her wife to Aussie land. Peace


Usually it is color scan of originals as far as i know.


----------



## alee1986

Hi, 
Hope everyone is doing well here.

I have got my PR (subclass 189) in December 2014. 
I did my first visit in Australia in Sep 2015 and went back to my country for some arrangements and then came back permanently now in Dec 2015.

Now I have a Full-time job here in Australia in a reputed Multinational company. 

I have recently been married (an arranged marriage) in December 2015 before I came here. Now I want to apply Partner Visa (subclass 309/100) for my wife.

I have few questions in my mind and will really really be grateful if someone can help me out.


Q1) I have registered my marriage back in my country, Pakistan and have Marriage Registration Certificate (MRC). Also the Identity Cards of me and my wife are also showing changed marital status. 
*Based on these things, Can I apply for her partner visa or do I have to wait for sometime in Australia and then apply for her Visa?*


Q2) I'm planning to apply her visa by End of Feb 2016. By that time, I will be able to have 2 months bank statements of my bank in Australia. I have quite good annual salary. *Will this be sufficient for showing my Financial ability? *


Q3) *Is there any other thing which I should take care of?*


Please I will really be grateful for an expert advice. Thank you very much in advance.


Regards


----------



## rtrsaravanan

*updates*

Hi..

There has been some development in our case.
Last night we got an e-mail from case officer (first communication) asking for further information. 

Basically the case officer requested two things, 
1. AFP Clearance for the applicant (not sponsor) - she has been living in Australia for over 11 months now - with a break every three months due to the constraint on her vistor visa.
2. Form 80 for the applicant.

We had already provided Indian PCC & Medicals along with the application.

Our date of lodgement was Mar 17th 2014.

Hope this brings some solace for other applications around feb14-mar14 time period.


----------



## alee1986

*Support and Guidance required*

Hi, 
Hope everyone is doing well here.

I have got my PR (subclass 189) in December 2014. 
I did my first visit in Australia in Sep 2015 and went back to my country for some arrangements and then came back permanently now in Dec 2015.

Now I have a Full-time job here in Australia in a reputed Multinational company. 

I have recently been married (an arranged marriage) in December 2015 before I came here. Now I want to apply Partner Visa (subclass 309/100) for my wife.

I have few questions in my mind and will really really be grateful if someone can help me out.


Q1) I have registered my marriage back in my country, Pakistan and have Marriage Registration Certificate (MRC). Also the Identity Cards of me and my wife are also showing changed marital status. 
*Based on these things, Can I apply for her partner visa or do I have to wait for sometime in Australia and then apply for her Visa?*


Q2) I'm planning to apply her visa by End of Feb 2016. By that time, I will be able to have 2 months bank statements of my bank in Australia. I have quite good annual salary. *Will this be sufficient for showing my Financial ability? *


Q3) *Is there any other thing which I should take care of?*


Please I will really be grateful for an expert advice. Thank you very much in advance.


Regards


----------



## xxx

> Hi..
> 
> There has been some development in our case.
> Last night we got an e-mail from case officer (first communication) asking for further information.
> 
> Basically the case officer requested two things,
> 1. AFP Clearance for the applicant (not sponsor) - she has been living in Australia for over 11 months now - with a break every three months due to the constraint on her vistor visa.
> 2. Form 80 for the applicant.
> 
> We had already provided Indian PCC & Medicals along with the application.
> 
> Our date of lodgement was Mar 17th 2014.
> 
> Hope this brings some solace for other applications around feb14-mar14 time period."


Standard processing time is 12 months? Is there any specific reason for such delay?


----------



## rtrsaravanan

xxx said:


> Standard processing time is 12 months? Is there any specific reason for such delay?


That was my mistake.. Sorry. Trying to figure out how to edit the original post now.. 

I mean, March 17th 2015.


----------



## xxx

alee1986 said:


> Hi,
> Hope everyone is doing well here.
> 
> I have got my PR (subclass 189) in December 2014.
> I did my first visit in Australia in Sep 2015 and went back to my country for some arrangements and then came back permanently now in Dec 2015.
> 
> Now I have a Full-time job here in Australia in a reputed Multinational company.
> 
> I have recently been married (an arranged marriage) in December 2015 before I came here. Now I want to apply Partner Visa (subclass 309/100) for my wife.
> 
> I have few questions in my mind and will really really be grateful if someone can help me out.
> 
> 
> Q1) I have registered my marriage back in my country, Pakistan and have Marriage Registration Certificate (MRC). Also the Identity Cards of me and my wife are also showing changed marital status.
> *Based on these things, Can I apply for her partner visa or do I have to wait for sometime in Australia and then apply for her Visa?*
> 
> 
> Q2) I'm planning to apply her visa by End of Feb 2016. By that time, I will be able to have 2 months bank statements of my bank in Australia. I have quite good annual salary. *Will this be sufficient for showing my Financial ability? *
> 
> 
> Q3) *Is there any other thing which I should take care of?*
> 
> 
> Please I will really be grateful for an expert advice. Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> 
> Regards


Q1) I have registered my marriage back in my country, Pakistan and have Marriage Registration Certificate (MRC). Also the Identity Cards of me and my wife are also showing changed marital status. 
*Based on these things, Can I apply for her partner visa or do I have to wait for sometime in Australia and then apply for her Visa?*

There are no conditions in terms of relationship duration. You can apply straight away. You will have to provide evidence in four major categories with respect to your relationship with your partner. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...grant)-visa-(subclass-100)-document-checklist


Q2) I'm planning to apply her visa by End of Feb 2016. By that time, I will be able to have 2 months bank statements of my bank in Australia. I have quite good annual salary. *Will this be sufficient for showing my Financial ability? *

As a sponsor, you just have to satisfy usual resident condition i.e. having full time job and settled enough to manage expenses of your partner for next two years.

Q3) *Is there any other thing which I should take care of?*

Go through the checklist for required evidences.


----------



## logarti

Hi All,

First of all thanks to all lovely guys for helping us by all means. Feeling very lucky to be part of this group. I have a query now.

Is there any time constraint like, once the spouse visa has been provided she has to make a travel within 28 days to Australia? The reason for my question is I have applied for the spouse visa last year March and as of now no calls yet. But I have booked my travel to Australia this year march last week (by applying for the tourist visa in case if i have not got my spouse visa - worst case). I was wondering if they approve my spouse visa by first week of february, do i need to travel within any specific days? (in which case i need to re-plan accordingly). Thanks!

Regards
Logeshwari


----------



## xxx

logarti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all thanks to all lovely guys for helping us by all means. Feeling very lucky to be part of this group. I have a query now.
> 
> Is there any time constraint like, once the spouse visa has been provided she has to make a travel within 28 days to Australia? The reason for my question is I have applied for the spouse visa last year March and as of now no calls yet. But I have booked my travel to Australia this year march last week (by applying for the tourist visa in case if i have not got my spouse visa - worst case). I was wondering if they approve my spouse visa by first week of february, do i need to travel within any specific days? (in which case i need to re-plan accordingly). Thanks!
> 
> Regards
> Logeshwari


Entry date is usually mentioned on grant letter. Generally speaking its decided based on your partners PCC / Medical expiry date.


----------



## logarti

Thanks XXX. That gives me a big relief.


----------



## shivkaundal

Hello All,

I want to know if there is anyone here in this forum who has sponsored for Partner visa from offshore and whether CO raised any objection that why the sponsor is not residing in Australia or any kind of questions related to this.

I have valid PR and still living in India and now i want to apply for my wife PR so that both of us can move together. Is it possible? the DIBP site says that sponsor expected to be living in Australia. Is there anyone who has got his partner visa from offshore? 

Please suggest.

Thanks

Shiv


----------



## Akanksha Gaba

Hello everyone 
I have applied visa 100 as my husband is citizen in Australia and simultaneously i have applied RRV for my brother as he dependant on me for last 8 years bcoz of no parents. I have applied my case in april 2015 and still waiting.
So wanted to knw wat all chances are there for my case.


----------



## F1-CUF

Hi All,

My wife got her visa grant finally last Friday.
Just for record her timeline was:

1. Application lodged: 18 May, 2015

2. Request for Additional documents: 25 May, 2015
Documents Requested: PCC, FRC, Statutory declaration from friends/family in Pakistan, Form 888 for two people from Australia (even though I uploaded earlier), AFP clearance of husband, employer letter of husband (previously I just attached the annual tax return doc, payslips, and bank statement).

3. Applied for Visit visa: 12 August, 2015 (realised that the application might take more than 12 months)
After 6 weeks as per the time given on the website, called got the sad news that it takes upto 12-14 working day weeks or in some cases more.

4. Case Officer - Mobile/Call Interview: 8th December, 2015
Asked to submit Medicals in the end of conversation.

5. Medicals done: 16 December, 2015

6. Visit visa granted: 8th Jan, 2016

7. Partner/Spouse visa granted: 16 Jan, 2016.


All the best to all the people in the queue


----------



## Shan.

vicprab11 said:


> Hi members
> Can anyone please help that how long does it take for visa grant after case officer allocation.
> 
> DOL 2ND FEB 2015
> 
> CASE OFFICER ALLOCATION 11TH DEC 2015
> 
> 12 MONTH GOING ON STILL WAITING FOR DECISION .....


Hi Vicprab,
Any update on your visa? Have you made any contact with AHC or they made any with you recently?


----------



## talexpat

Hi all,

My wife's documents are about to get completed and hence, I shall be applying for her 309 within the next week. 

Just a brief overview, I married by first cousin, so know her from childhood and is an arranged marriage. I went to Pakistan last year to perform Nikkah/marriage and wife stays in her parents home as we have not done the Rukhsati (sending off) yet. I had to come back to Australia to continue employment right within ten days of Nikkah/marriage. After the visa is granted, Rukhsati would be done so that she can leave parents' house and can come with me to Australia.

I have some queries when I read the form 47SP:

1)[Q57] Have you and your partner met in person? [ YES ], when did you first meet? [] where did you first meet? [Karachi].

What I am supposed to mention here? I used to go back to Pak from KSA with my parents to spend vacation after every 2 years or so . So met her in every vacation from childhood.

2)[Q58] When did you and your partner commit to a shared life together to exclusion of all others? 

Is it the date when our parents started discussing the proposal, asking our desire to proceed and we agreed ? (No engagement sort of thing was done though, just verbal agreement by parents) If yes, then it would be in early Feb 2015, while Nikkah was done in Aug 2015.

Please reply. Thanks in advance for your time. I hope girlaussie is still an active member of this forum.


----------



## electricallearnerguy

*Still waiting...*

I applied online on 30th Dec 2014. Mine is still in progress... case officer was allocated in Nov 2015 but no progress has been made since then... They haven't asked for any documents either.. I have submitted all documents.. ANy reason why there is a delay? It has exceeded 12 months!


----------



## Shan.

electricallearnerguy said:


> I applied online on 30th Dec 2014. Mine is still in progress... case officer was allocated in Nov 2015 but no progress has been made since then... They haven't asked for any documents either.. I have submitted all documents.. ANy reason why there is a delay? It has exceeded 12 months!


Is it a complicated case and which AHC did you applied through?


----------



## Shan.

electricallearnerguy said:


> I applied online on 30th Dec 2014. Mine is still in progress... case officer was allocated in Nov 2015 but no progress has been made since then... They haven't asked for any documents either.. I have submitted all documents.. ANy reason why there is a delay? It has exceeded 12 months!


Have you tried contacting the your case officer since allocation?


----------



## girlaussie

I am pretty much here if I got free moments 

1: Well your marriage is family sort of thing as she is your cousin so you can write your early dates but CO would probably be interested to know when you actually met your wife with the intention of marrying her so think carefully and write date which reflects more of a Legal Adult status then the childhood. 

2: No, it means when you & your wife started sharing life together as a husband wife & sharing your household stuff. It certainly doesn't mean when the proposal etc was discussed. As in your case you guys never lived together but only had Nikah ceremony so it's difficult to answer it but I reckon you should write that date when you guys had nikah as eventually she will have to prove genuine evidence of her relationship with you in 4 broad categories: Finance, Household, Social Acceptability & Mutual Commitment. 

Hope this helps.

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie 



talexpat said:


> I have some queries when I read the form 47SP:
> 
> 1)[Q57] Have you and your partner met in person? [ YES ], when did you first meet? [] where did you first meet? [Karachi].
> 
> What I am supposed to mention here? I used to go back to Pak from KSA with my parents to spend vacation after every 2 years or so . So met her in every vacation from childhood.
> 
> 2)[Q58] When did you and your partner commit to a shared life together to exclusion of all others?
> 
> Is it the date when our parents started discussing the proposal, asking our desire to proceed and we agreed ? (No engagement sort of thing was done though, just verbal agreement by parents) If yes, then it would be in early Feb 2015, while Nikkah was done in Aug 2015.
> 
> Please reply. Thanks in advance for your time. I hope girlaussie is still an active member of this forum.


----------



## talexpat

Thanks a lot for your quick post.

- Also advise what would be the best way to share whatsapp chat , is it using the "email chat" option as in txt file or better to take snapshots (5-6 per month to prove continuing relationship). Some say using txt file option is not legitimate as it is easily editable.

I shall be including pics of all the events we attended as well as some pics from childhood to prove what we are saying in relationship history is true/ family marriage. I am planning to caption them in MS word and share as pdf.

Calls history would be screenshots of whatsapp, skype, viber etc.

The only thing I am worried about is I don't have such evidences which some couples usually provide such as joint lease, joint investment, joint car insurance, some ticket with both of our names and I have noticed most of the documents do not apply for Pakistani marriages if I am not wrong.

Well, we have all the official docs : Nikkah Nama- English, NADRA -MRC, FRC (Birth and Marriage), Passport and CNIC with husband details. Wedding Card, 2 * Form 888s.

-Any suggestion tips would be helpful. Any document which I might have missed for a marriage where Rukhsati not done yet. :confused2:

Cheers!!! 




girlaussie said:


> I am pretty much here if I got free moments
> 
> 1: Well your marriage is family sort of thing as she is your cousin so you can write your early dates but CO would probably be interested to know when you actually met your wife with the intention of marrying her so think carefully and write date which reflects more of a Legal Adult status then the childhood.
> 
> 2: No, it means when you & your wife started sharing life together as a husband wife & sharing your household stuff. It certainly doesn't mean when the proposal etc was discussed. As in your case you guys never lived together but only had Nikah ceremony so it's difficult to answer it but I reckon you should write that date when you guys had nikah as eventually she will have to prove genuine evidence of her relationship with you in 4 broad categories: Finance, Household, Social Acceptability & Mutual Commitment.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## Akanksha Gaba

Hello everyone 

I have applied visa 100 as my husband is citizen in Australia and simultaneously i have applied RRV for my brother as he is dependant on me for last 8 years bcoz of no parents. I have applied my case in april 2015 and still waiting. So wanted to knw wat all chances are there for my case. Its almost 9 months completed. 
Very eager to know the suggestions. Please help.


----------



## girlaussie

You very welcome 

If you guys are going to make an online application then I am not sure how you can upload chat/skype/whatsapp option. What I did was basically got Skype Logs & from each month I picked few days/timings & copied them as a PDF file, I think I provided 10-12 pages total as me Skype chat history, I only shared Skype Chat history & emails which we wrote to each other in 6 months, mostly 2 emails per side per month & that was pretty good evidence.

Yes, she has to prove social acceptance by providing photos with you, your family together, also any invitation like wedding/birthday card addressed to both of you as a couple is a good evidence.

No, all applicants no matter what country they are from have to provide evidence in 4 broad categories. The documents you mentioned like NI Card, Marriage Cert. etc are documents but not evidence to prove your genuine relationship as a couple and for that you have to show like : joint lease, joint investment, joint car insurance etc. Because you are a new married couple you may not have these above mentioned evidence but you may have: joint bank account or funds transfer from you to her account or you both made each other Bank Nominees. If you have never traveled together so you wont have tickets together but you can prove it by some photos with each other etc. 

CO's are very particular about Financial evidence so make sure your wife provide plenty evidence in this category. 

I tried me best to explain you clearly, still if you have any questions please ask. 

Girl Aussie 



talexpat said:


> Thanks a lot for your quick post.
> 
> - Also advise what would be the best way to share whatsapp chat , is it using the "email chat" option as in txt file or better to take snapshots (5-6 per month to prove continuing relationship). Some say using txt file option is not legitimate as it is easily editable.
> 
> I shall be including pics of all the events we attended as well as some pics from childhood to prove what we are saying in relationship history is true/ family marriage. I am planning to caption them in MS word and share as pdf.
> 
> Calls history would be screenshots of whatsapp, skype, viber etc.
> 
> The only thing I am worried about is I don't have such evidences which some couples usually provide such as joint lease, joint investment, joint car insurance, some ticket with both of our names and I have noticed most of the documents do not apply for Pakistani marriages if I am not wrong.
> 
> Well, we have all the official docs : Nikkah Nama- English, NADRA -MRC, FRC (Birth and Marriage), Passport and CNIC with husband details. Wedding Card, 2 * Form 888s.
> 
> -Any suggestion tips would be helpful. Any document which I might have missed for a marriage where Rukhsati not done yet. :confused2:
> 
> Cheers!!!


----------



## Sangkelly

Hi guys
17th nov2014 date of lodgement 
17th December 2015 further information requested
2nd January 2016 information provided 
Waiting for the decision my file was a decision ready file they ask for more information after 13 months how cruel is that. Now it's 14 months and over still waiting.


----------



## andreyx108b

Sangkelly said:


> Hi guys 17th nov2014 date of lodgement 17th December 2015 further information requested 2nd January 2016 information provided Waiting for the decision my file was a decision ready file they ask for more information after 13 months how cruel is that. Now it's 14 months and over still waiting.


Man what a wait! Good luck to you.


----------



## talexpat

Thanks a lot for the quick replies, girlaussie.

Well, after giving a double thought over my case as well as discussion with friends (previous 309 applicants), I have arrived to the conclusion that rukhsati plays a critical role and without it there might be very less chances of getting a visa grant.

Therefore, I plan to go to Pakistan by June/July and do Rukhsati + valima and stay together for around 10-15 days. Get hell lot of pictures of events, in casual, make joint bank account, travel together and demand receipts everytime, get familiar with household tasks and distribute them as in make her do home chores. :boxing: Then, apply for partner visa after performing rukhsati + Valima.

Meanwhile, i will keep sending her funds on monthly basis despite the fact wife is being supported by her parents as she is still in parents' home + keep saving whatsapp/viber/fb/skype chat logs.

Hope the case becomes pretty straightforward then for AHC ISL.


----------



## girlaussie

Looks like this is the best approach!! 

*just to add: Only 5-10 photos would work well, you don't need to send more than 15-20 max. 

Good luck & if you need any assistance please ask. 

Girl Aussie 



talexpat said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick replies, girlaussie.
> 
> Well, after giving a double thought over my case as well as discussion with friends (previous 309 applicants), I have arrived to the conclusion that rukhsati plays a critical role and without it there might be very less chances of getting a visa grant.
> 
> Therefore, I plan to go to Pakistan by June/July and do Rukhsati + valima and stay together for around 10-15 days. Get hell lot of pictures of events, in casual, make joint bank account, travel together and demand receipts everytime, get familiar with household tasks and distribute them as in make her do home chores. :boxing: Then, apply for partner visa after performing rukhsati + Valima.
> 
> Meanwhile, i will keep sending her funds on monthly basis despite the fact wife is being supported by her parents as she is still in parents' home + keep saving whatsapp/viber/fb/skype chat logs.
> 
> Hope the case becomes pretty straightforward then for AHC ISL.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

andreyx108b said:


> Usually it is color scan of originals as far as i know.


Thanks mate!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hello Folks,,

I have just paid for my partner's visa application. She is beginning to fill Form 47 SP? what is it


----------



## jesijesi

Hi guys, 

Im planning to apply online. Just wondering whether i need to certify all the copies of documents or a color scan of the original will do?

Thanks
Jesi


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Balboa

jesijesi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im planning to apply online. Just wondering whether i need to certify all the copies of documents or a color scan of the original will do?
> 
> Thanks
> Jesi
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Hi Jesi

I am in the same page as you are. I just paid the visa fees yesterday and today i am beginning to fill form FORM 47 SP and form 40 SP. So far I know, color scans should do. However I would still confirm this with Girl Aussie the modertator's answer. She is an expert on this visa subcategory


----------



## talexpat

Thanks for replying. Hey hey, i got a serious update 

Well, as far as photos are concerned, below is my photos count I currently have:

-Nikkah at Masjid (6)
-Post-Nikkah gathering at wife's home (17)
-Nikkah/Rukhsuti event at marriage lawn with all guests (14)
-Get-together event (Formally dressed) (16)
-Cousin's Rukhsuti attended as a couple (5)
-Cousin's Valima attended as a couple (5)
-Outing together as a couple (3)
-Wife going out with on various days with my parents after I departed to Australia (5)

So, total 71 pics roughly. Also, I can get as many screenshots from the professional videos recorded at above gatherings.

I have been advised by one of my friend to lodge partner visa with above evidences and he believes I have quite enough of it. Then he is suggesting me to lodge visit visa and get wife onshore which will further solidy the chances of partner visa and help me get rid of lack of time spent together thingy. Have your say..! 

I have to check what are the chances of visit visa grant and can go with sponsorship bond as well if needed. Definitely successful visit visa would have good impact on partner visa? :noidea:


----------



## Maggie-May24

jesijesi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im planning to apply online. Just wondering whether i need to certify all the copies of documents or a color scan of the original will do?
> 
> Thanks
> Jesi


Colour scans are fine for online applications.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi Guys,

I really need a help on this

My partner recently applied for partner visa. As soon as the visa fees were paid, an automatic mail was sent saying within 14 days, Biometric data should be sent. However, She can not go within 14 days and would like to go after one month to do her meds, police clearance certificate and biometric data altogether. She has to travel to the capital. When i try to call the immigration it says you are 59th caller on the queue??? are you kidding me? they said they will call me back automatic response i never got a call back. There is no email i can sent to ,,,,what can be done??


----------



## Shah81

Hi everyone

I am shah from Pakistan and my wife and kids are in australia on PR since Sep 2013. I did not request for PR Visa initially alongwith my family as I was doing job in military and decided to apply once resign was approved. However I did provide my complete details alongwith this reason to immigration authorities.

Finally I applied for spouse visa in Dec 2014. I already have TFN in australia and I am registered in australia everywhere in documents as father of children and husband of my wife. As our marriage is 8 years old and we already had two kids when applied for PR So I thought it would be a simple case of spouse visa. However, 13 months have passed and I am still waiting for decision on my request. During this process, CO requested few docs in July 2015 which were related to proof of communication while living apart from wife which i provided.

So now I am worried as what to do? Few people have asked me to file a case through lawyer in australia requesting update? It would be very kind if any expat can give his/her kind advice or proposed line of action, please?

Thanking you in anticipation
Best regards
Shah


----------



## rtrsaravanan

Quick update for those who are waiting.

We got the grant !!

Date of Application 17th March 2015 (submitted Indian PCC & Medicals at the time of application)
Further Documents requested Jan 13 2016 (Form 80 & Australian PCC for the applicant, as she has lived here for almost a year on Visitor's visa)
Documents Submitted 21st January 
I (husband, sponsor) recieved a quick call to confirm thigns on the 4th of Feb.
Granted on same day. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Shan.

Shah81 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am shah from Pakistan and my wife and kids are in australia on PR since Sep 2013. I did not request for PR Visa initially alongwith my family as I was doing job in military and decided to apply once resign was approved. However I did provide my complete details alongwith this reason to immigration authorities.
> 
> Finally I applied for spouse visa in Dec 2014. I already have TFN in australia and I am registered in australia everywhere in documents as father of children and husband of my wife. As our marriage is 8 years old and we already had two kids when applied for PR So I thought it would be a simple case of spouse visa. However, 13 months have passed and I am still waiting for decision on my request. During this process, CO requested few docs in July 2015 which were related to proof of communication while living apart from wife which i provided.
> 
> So now I am worried as what to do? Few people have asked me to file a case through lawyer in australia requesting update? It would be very kind if any expat can give his/her kind advice or proposed line of action, please?
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation
> Best regards
> Shah


Hi Shah,

Your case is simple and straight-forward and a strong one. I hope you will be getting you PR very soon. The only issue in delay, that I see, is your background security check as you served in the military and you would understand that AHC will take all necessary measures to insure Australian security. 

Hiring a lawyer at this stage mat not benefit you, but you can ask your wife to consult your case with lawyers in Australia and see what they say. Most lawyers don't charge for 1st consultation. Hope my answer helps you.


----------



## sgtoaussie

We are planning to lodge a 309 partner visa (online) through an agent. The partner is Indian citizen and sponsor is Indian citizen with valid 189, currently working in Singapore.
We are trying to know what documents are mandatory to lodge the application.
We understand that all information asked in the forms 40SP, 47SP and 956 will be required to lodge application. In addition they may require passport copies, 189 grant letter, marriage cert.

We are not clear if the witness forms (form 888) by 2 Australian citizens or PRs are mandatory to lodge the online application or they can be supplied later, say just prior to CO appointment.

The partner has never been to Australia and never met any Australian PR or citizen. So it is very hard to get two witnesses at the moment. The sponsor will move to Australia in May and the partner will go there on tourist visa thereafter. So we can get two witness forms done from people who have actually met and become acquainted with both the sponsor and partner in June or July 2016.

Does anybody know if two witness statements in for 888 are mandatory when lodging 309 visa online.

Any information will be very welcome.


----------



## jesijesi

HI , this is from the partner migration booklet 

If you are outside Australia
If you are outside Australia and are unable to get an Australian citizen or Australian permanent resident
to complete a statutory declaration in support of your relationship with your partner, you may obtain
statements from people who know you and your sponsor. Such statements are not statutory declarations
under Australian law. However, in accordance with policy, they should be witnessed or certified according
to the legal practices of the relevant country. Failing that, they should be witnessed by a person
whose occupation or qualification is comparable to a person included in the prescribed persons list on
pages*29–30. This person should sign, date and specify their occupation or qualification at the bottom of
the statement.
You should confirm the requirements with the nearest office outside Australia when you lodge your
application. Contact details are available from the department’s website
Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## sgtoaussie

jesijesi said:


> HI , this is from the partner migration booklet
> 
> If you are outside Australia
> If you are outside Australia and are unable to get an Australian citizen or Australian permanent resident
> to complete a statutory declaration in support of your relationship with your partner, you may obtain
> statements from people who know you and your sponsor. Such statements are not statutory declarations
> under Australian law. However, in accordance with policy, they should be witnessed or certified according
> to the legal practices of the relevant country. Failing that, they should be witnessed by a person
> whose occupation or qualification is comparable to a person included in the prescribed persons list on
> pages*29–30. This person should sign, date and specify their occupation or qualification at the bottom of
> the statement.
> You should confirm the requirements with the nearest office outside Australia when you lodge your
> application. Contact details are available from the department’s website
> Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection


Hi jesijesi 
Thanks for your quick response. So Indian witnesses should be OK in our case.
Must these affidavits be submitted at the time of application or it is OK to submit later on? Can anybody reply?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sgtoaussie said:


> Hi jesijesi
> Thanks for your quick response. So Indian witnesses should be OK in our case.
> Must these affidavits be submitted at the time of application or it is OK to submit later on? Can anybody reply?


You just need to enter their date of birth full name, contact number, email and address while applying. you pay the fees and then attach the Form 888 when you are ready. i applied last week and still not attached it


----------



## sgtoaussie

Rocky Balboa said:


> You just need to enter their date of birth full name, contact number, email and address while applying. you pay the fees and then attach the Form 888 when you are ready. i applied last week and still not attached it


Hi Rocky Balboa
Thanks for your quick reply. Can you please provide the following details? Your answers will help us a lot.

1. Was your application online or paper based? (Ours will be online)

2.Did you give names and addresses of Australian PR/Citizen or persons from your Partner's country? 

2. Where did you enter these names in the application? Was it in the main application or in one of the attachments?


----------



## bhashmi

I am planning to apply my partner visa in Feb 15. I would like to know how can I pay the huge amount from Pakistan to AHC - ISL? Is there any other method of payment except credit card?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sgtoaussie said:


> Hi Rocky Balboa
> Thanks for your quick reply. Can you please provide the following details? Your answers will help us a lot.
> 
> 1. Was your application online or paper based? (Ours will be online)
> 
> *Online*
> 
> 2.Did you give names and addresses of Australian PR/Citizen or persons from your Partner's country?
> 
> *Yes*
> 
> 2. Where did you enter these names in the application? Was it in the main application or in one of the attachments?


*Main one*


----------



## girlaussie

This is all ok but you don't need to send 70 pics to prove your relationship. Photo evidence is one bit to cover "genuine relationship". As I mentioned in me last post, applicant has to provide evidence in 4 broad categories so focus on other 3 too & gather all evidence. 

Please remember its not about lodging immediately & then waiting for CO to ask for more evidence as it will push your case back. Best is to gather all information/docs/evidence & then go ahead & lodge your case. I lodged me case with all the required docs, CO did not even ask for any thing except medical, I got me grant in about 5 months time 

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



talexpat said:


> Thanks for replying. Hey hey, i got a serious update
> 
> Well, as far as photos are concerned, below is my photos count I currently have:
> 
> -Nikkah at Masjid (6)
> -Post-Nikkah gathering at wife's home (17)
> -Nikkah/Rukhsuti event at marriage lawn with all guests (14)
> -Get-together event (Formally dressed) (16)
> -Cousin's Rukhsuti attended as a couple (5)
> -Cousin's Valima attended as a couple (5)
> -Outing together as a couple (3)
> -Wife going out with on various days with my parents after I departed to Australia (5)
> 
> So, total 71 pics roughly. Also, I can get as many screenshots from the professional videos recorded at above gatherings.
> 
> I have been advised by one of my friend to lodge partner visa with above evidences and he believes I have quite enough of it. Then he is suggesting me to lodge visit visa and get wife onshore which will further solidy the chances of partner visa and help me get rid of lack of time spent together thingy. Have your say..!
> 
> I have to check what are the chances of visit visa grant and can go with sponsorship bond as well if needed. Definitely successful visit visa would have good impact on partner visa? :noidea:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

girlaussie said:


> This is all ok but you don't need to send 70 pics to prove your relationship. Photo evidence is one bit to cover "genuine relationship". As I mentioned in me last post, applicant has to provide evidence in 4 broad categories so focus on other 3 too & gather all evidence.
> 
> Please remember its not about lodging immediately & then waiting for CO to ask for more evidence as it will push your case back. Best is to gather all information/docs/evidence & then go ahead & lodge your case. I lodged me case with all the required docs, CO did not even ask for any thing except medical, I got me grant in about 5 months time
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Nice to see you Girl Aussie after a long time.

Was your/your partners' application onshore/offshore? Offshore application processing time is 12 months. My partner applied last week. When do you think the CO gets assigned generally? 

We are only due for these four documents
1. Biometric data
2. Medicals
3. PCC
4. Form 888 which will be submitted on Monday.

Best
Rocky


----------



## girlaussie

Thank you, yeah you are right, I am not around for quite sometime  

Mine was an Offshore Application & got CO between 4-5 months. 

If your partner only applied last week with still pending docs so wait patiently as the processing time has increased to 12-14 months for high risk country. I reckon it would probably take 6-7 months to get CO (after looking at the timeline of few other applicant cases) 

Hope this helps. 

Girl Aussie 



Rocky Balboa said:


> Nice to see you Girl Aussie after a long time.
> 
> Was your/your partners' application onshore/offshore? Offshore application processing time is 12 months. My partner applied last week. When do you think the CO gets assigned generally?
> 
> We are only due for these four documents
> 1. Biometric data
> 2. Medicals
> 3. PCC
> 4. Form 888 which will be submitted on Monday.
> 
> Best
> Rocky


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*Form 888- Witness PR and Passport*

Hi Guys,

I am submitting Form 888's today online. Do we need to attach the witness's passport and PR/ citizenship proof? if So where? I do not find relevant title while attaching them?

Help!!!!!!

ROcky


----------



## bhashmi

bhashmi said:


> I am planning to apply my partner visa in Feb 15. I would like to know how can I pay the huge amount from Pakistan to AHC - ISL? Is there any other method of payment except credit card?


Anybody here who could answer my query?? Is there anyother payment method available except online payment with online application??


----------



## andreyx108b

bhashmi said:


> Anybody here who could answer my query?? Is there anyother payment method available except online payment with online application??


Debit card?


----------



## girlaussie

Yes you would require to provide their passport/PR or Citizenship copy. 

Girl Aussie



Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am submitting Form 888's today online. Do we need to attach the witness's passport and PR/ citizenship proof? if So where? I do not find relevant title while attaching them?
> 
> Help!!!!!!
> 
> ROcky


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Thanks girl aussie.

Would an applicants Passport suffice or does she require proof of citizenship? In the checklist it only says Passport. She needs to get the translation done. Thus if it is not mandatory why bother?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Sorry this was a different question


----------



## Pinkiestar80

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wish you all a very happy new year and hope this year brings everyone the long awaiting good news. I lodged my wife's partner visa on 30 June'15 and has been waiting for the case officer. In the meanwhile, i have taken my wife on tourist visa on Family sponsored category and she stayed here for 3 months. Luckily, she got pregnant now and we would like to know which document needs to be used to update this change.
> 
> Also, is it a good idea to take her again on visitor visa and let her deliver the baby here in Australia? In this case, does the child become the citizen straightaway on the grounds that the father has been a PR since Dec'2013 and has been residing in Australia since April 2014?
> 
> Thanks mates,
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Steve



Hi,
So what happened in your case?
Mine is a similar case too.


----------



## Auzi2012

Hello

I am Australian PR holder and moved to Australia couple of weeks ago. I intend to sponsor my spouse (get married after visa grant) and need to fill form 40sp which refers to financial means enough to support you partner. I am unemployed since i just landed and are looking for opportunities (which i believe would take some time). Can I sponsor my partner without any job (and history in Australia for that matter) and can this be a problem.


----------



## sudeepdai

girlaussie said:


> Thank you, yeah you are right, I am not around for quite sometime
> 
> Mine was an Offshore Application & got CO between 4-5 months.
> 
> If your partner only applied last week with still pending docs so wait patiently as the processing time has increased to 12-14 months for high risk country. I reckon it would probably take 6-7 months to get CO (after looking at the timeline of few other applicant cases)
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hey girl aussie

Shoutout for the help and info you are providing on this thread. Cheers to that.

I have a friend whose wife js going to apply for a partner visa (309), any idea about the timelines and what do you think is the most important thing here?

Cheers


----------



## melbindi82

Mate 
Apply for partner visa 309/100 first and then visit visa.










Krishna108 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to expat forum. I am currently in Australia on PR and going in March to India to get married.
> How can i get my wife here?
> what should be the sequence of applying Visa, Spouse visa first or tourist visa first?
> 
> Thanks
> Krishna


----------



## melbindi82

Yes, you need to attach, citizenship certificate and passport if he is citizen or else passport and visa for other passport holders


----------



## talexpat

Hi,

I wanted to know if do I need to upload same document in multiple categories in Immiaccount for partner visa. Because I have already uploaded in one category but it satisfies multiple categories, like foreign remittances can be evidence of financial aspects of relationship, nature of couple' mutual commitment to each other,etc (multiple headings/categories).

So, do I need to upload the same doc under multiple relevant headings or uploading once should be enough? Any advise.

Secondly, do we only click on "Information provided" button when medical is done as well. Or I can still pass through by uploading appointment email of medical as an evidence which is next week and clicking the "Information provided" button to notify the department. I have already uploaded wife's PCC, Polio vac cert, biometrics done too. :blabla:

Thanks!!


----------



## jesijesi

*online application*

HI Guys,

I am applying for my wife's partner visa online. She has created an immi account and filling in the application. 
My question is regarding the sponsor part of the visa. Should i create a separate account to fill the sponsor forum or can should i user the same immi account?

Thanks,
jesi


----------



## talexpat

Jesi, 

Your wife should submit the application (i.e. online 47SP) and pay the charges. Then, you within your ImmiAccount can start the sponsorship application (online 40SP) and you will require TRN number of your wife (applicant). 

Try starting your sponsorship application as soon as your wife gets TRN. I think it wont let you make one until your wife submits her.


----------



## wendyak7

Hi there,
My fiance is from Canada, I am from Australia. We applied offshore for 309/100. Pretty straight forward case, submitted loads of documents. We applied Oct 2015, submitted police report and medical. Haven't been allocated a case manager or even received any correspondence since we submitted. Is this normal to not have been allocated a case manager yet?


----------



## andreyx108b

wendyak7 said:


> Hi there, My fiance is from Canada, I am from Australia. We applied offshore for 309/100. Pretty straight forward case, submitted loads of documents. We applied Oct 2015, submitted police report and medical. Haven't been allocated a case manager or even received any correspondence since we submitted. Is this normal to not have been allocated a case manager yet?


Yes, some applicants wait for quite a while, nothing unusual.


----------



## yslau

girlaussie said:


> Thank you, yeah you are right, I am not around for quite sometime
> 
> Mine was an Offshore Application & got CO between 4-5 months.
> 
> If your partner only applied last week with still pending docs so wait patiently as the processing time has increased to 12-14 months for high risk country. I reckon it would probably take 6-7 months to get CO (after looking at the timeline of few other applicant cases)
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi Aussie Girl and other experts,

Would appreciate if you can answer my following questions:

Question 1: I have my Australian permanent visa granted in September 2015, however I will stay in Hong Kong until I get married in March 2017. I intend to sponsor my fiance a partner visa after my wedding in March 2017. Must I stay in Australia in order to fulfill the usually resident in Australia requirement ? Or I can stay with my fiance offshore in Hong Kong so that we could move to Australia together after we got married and after he has granted a temporary partner visa?

Question 2: How could I show that I am financially fit to sponsor my partner ? Any salary or savings requirement? I am planning to have a career break so as to prepare for my wedding, will that affect the visa grant? Can I just show my bank account instead of income proof if that's the case? During the prospective career break my fiance will support me financially. Do I have to abandon this plan so that I can keep my earnings and tax returns as proof of my financial ability to support my spouse for 2 years in Australia?

Millions thanks for your help in advance

Best regards,

Michelle


----------



## autojack

I have two questions about 309 visa timelines. I am American, my wife is Australian. We were married in Australia 6 years ago, but reside in the US. Have two kids, continuous work history, etc. We're thinking about moving to Melbourne.

First, can anyone give me a rough idea of the current timeline from application to approval? It's sounding much longer than I would have expected. As much as 12 months? 

Second, I read in the Dept. of Immigration partner visa booklet that once your visa is approved you will be given a date by which you must arrive in the country. I was surprised to learn that, but I guess it makes sense. However they don't give any idea of how much time they give you. Can anyone give me an anecdote about this?

Thanks!


----------



## Shah81

With reference to question no 1, USA falls in Low risk country and processing time for partner visa is 5 months. Please refer following link for further details.

Family visa processing times

With reference to question 2, First entry date is normally one year from the date of meds or PCC.

Hope this is helpful. cheers





autojack said:


> I have two questions about 309 visa timelines. I am American, my wife is Australian. We were married in Australia 6 years ago, but reside in the US. Have two kids, continuous work history, etc. We're thinking about moving to Melbourne.
> 
> First, can anyone give me a rough idea of the current timeline from application to approval? It's sounding much longer than I would have expected. As much as 12 months?
> 
> Second, I read in the Dept. of Immigration partner visa booklet that once your visa is approved you will be given a date by which you must arrive in the country. I was surprised to learn that, but I guess it makes sense. However they don't give any idea of how much time they give you. Can anyone give me an anecdote about this?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## jesijesi

Hi Guys,

I recently moved to Australia and I am planning to apply for my wife's partner visa(309/100). She is an Indian and currently working in Singapore. We are planning to apply for the visa online. 
I just wanted to check where the visa will be processed, will it be from Singapore or from India and which checklist should i follow, is it from the Australian high commission website in Singapore or in India.

Thanks,
jesi


----------



## Sangkelly

Hi guys please help after how long they make a decision after the phone interview?


----------



## qwakaw

jesijesi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently moved to Australia and I am planning to apply for my wife's partner visa(309/100). She is an Indian and currently working in Singapore. We are planning to apply for the visa online.
> I just wanted to check where the visa will be processed, will it be from Singapore or from India and which checklist should i follow, is it from the Australian high commission website in Singapore or in India.
> 
> Thanks,
> jesi


I believe that it is based on the applicant's contact details + Phone no., respective countries AHC will get in touch with the applicant/sponsor.


----------



## qwakaw

Sangkelly said:


> Hi guys please help after how long they make a decision after the phone interview?


For us, on the same day (the interview was conducted) they emailed me the grant. I don't really know whether it's the norm.


----------



## qwakaw

Applying for permanent visa - subclass 100 was a straight forward process, as per the DAIC site the processing time is 6 to 8 months. Just in case, if anyone wants a heads up on what to expect in the stage 2 application, screenshots and few pdfs(checklist, online application guide) are logged in DIY - Permanent Partner visa - Subclass 100 - Stage 2 | # gnumen.org # ... tl;dr


----------



## yslau

qwakaw said:


> Applying for permanent visa - subclass 100 was a straight forward process, as per the DAIC site the processing time is 6 to 8 months. Just in case, if anyone wants a heads up on what to expect in the stage 2 application, screenshots and few pdfs(checklist, online application guide) are logged in DIY - Permanent Partner visa - Subclass 100 - Stage 2 | # gnumen.org # ... tl;dr





If applied stage one visa 309 offshore, must stage two visa 100 be applied offshore also?

Thanks.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

no u apply it onshore


----------



## autojack

Shah81 said:


> With reference to question no 1, USA falls in Low risk country and processing time for partner visa is 5 months.


Hmm, Wendyak7 just posted Sunday that she and her Canadian fiance applied in October, submitted all documents, and have received no correspondence yet. That would worry me!


----------



## qwakaw

yslau said:


> If applied stage one visa 309 offshore, must stage two visa 100 be applied offshore also?
> 
> Thanks.


I applied it onshore but it’s not mandatory. It can be applied from offshore too. Subclass 100 doesn’t have any kind of onshore/offshore precondition.


----------



## wendyak7

What do you suggest I do? How long did it take for you to get a response?


----------



## jesijesi

Hi Everyone,
I am in the process of applying 309/100 visa online. I am collecting the documents and was just wondering how to best present/group the evidence.
Eg - my partner is not working so I (sponsor) takes care of all the finances. I am just trying to give the bank statement as proof that i payed the rent, travel etc.
I was thinking of highlighting the transaction and making a small note next to it.
Is that the best way of doing it?
Please suggest
Thanks,
Jesi


----------



## jesijesi

Hi All,

We just submitted the partner visa(309/100) online and we are at the attach documents section. I understand that we have to attach all the evidence here but i am a bit confused about the sponsor form 40sp. Should I use my wifes immi account (applicant) to fill out my (sponsor) 40sp form or should i use my own mmi account and use the TRN to submit "Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801)" application

Also in my wife's immi account document attachment section , i have my name also in the left pane and have "attach document" section. is this section just for basic documents like identity etc. 

Thanks,
Jesi


----------



## Rocky Balboa

jesijesi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We just submitted the partner visa(309/100) online and we are at the attach documents section. I understand that we have to attach all the evidence here but i am a bit confused about the sponsor form 40sp. Should I use my wifes immi account (applicant) to fill out my (sponsor) 40sp form or should i use my own mmi account and use the TRN to submit "Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801)" application
> 
> Also in my wife's immi account document attachment section , i have my name also in the left pane and have "attach document" section. is this section just for basic documents like identity etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jesi


"_To lodge online create or login to your ImmiAccount and submit form 47SP. Once it is submitted, your sponsor uses your TRN to submit their form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia. You must provide all relevant documents and pay the Visa Application Charge when you apply_."

This is quoted from Partner Migration Booklet of the DIBP website. So you dont create your own immiaccount. I have attached all my (sponsor's) supporting documents via my wife (applicants) immiaccount homepage on the "Attach documents section".

I applied three weeks ago. So lets keep in touch and help each other out. My wife is due for pcc, medicals and biometrics.

Cheers


----------



## jesijesi

Thanks for your reply rocky

I used my own immi account to fill out the 40SP. Does anyone know if this could lead to complications?


----------



## qwakaw

jesijesi said:


> Thanks for your reply rocky
> 
> I used my own immi account to fill out the 40SP. Does anyone know if this could lead to complications?


jesijesi, sponsor and applicant will/should have only one immi online account. Both of them will submit their form 47, 40 and the respective supporting documents in that(single) account. Screenshot of the final outcome is given in the link below.
http://gnumen.org/sites/default/files/page1-after-submission.png
Its pretty straight forward. ***Don't keep two different immi acount for applicant and sponsor.


----------



## wendyak7

Qwakaw How long after you submitted did you hear from a case officer? And how long till it got approved?


----------



## Shah81

hi guys

Need guidance if anyone can advise what to do?

wife n kids already in australia for last 2 and half years and applied spouse visa in December 2014. Apparently Simple case of spouse visa but 14 months have passed and no decision yet.

Applied visit visa on 10 January 2016. 6 weeks have passed and not a word on visit visa even....

What to do now? any idea.....


----------



## qwakaw

wendyak7 said:


> How long after you submitted did you hear from a case officer?


DoL: 14 Jan 2014
It was us contacting them after waiting patiently for more than 9 months(more than the recommended months for CO allocation, thought when we are allotted a CO, he/she will get in touch with us, that was not the case ). 



> And how long till it got approved?


DoG: 13 Feb 2015

tl;dr 
About the experience 
DIY - Family - Partner visa - Offshore temporary and permanent - Subclass 309/100 - Stage 1* | # gnumen.org #


----------



## Sangkelly

DOL 17 November 2014
Further information requested 17 December 2015
Complicated case 
Phone interview both my partner and me 
After 3 days of interview today 23rd February 2016 visa grant


----------



## meet_richa4

Hello Everyone,

I need a guidance about the process of Permanent Residency (I am not sure but I think its Subclass 100). Currently I am on Temporary Residency (subclass 309) and will be eligible for PR next month (i.e Mid March). I would like to know what are the documents required for that and how long it takes to get the PR. 
And also as I am planning to visit New Zealand for holidays (around 10 days between june-july) can I go out of country during my PR visa is on process? Would be great if I get any direction on that.

Thanks,
Richa


----------



## qwakaw

meet_richa4 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I need a guidance about the process of Permanent Residency (I am not sure but I think its Subclass 100). Currently I am on Temporary Residency (subclass 309) and will be eligible for PR next month (i.e Mid March). I would like to know what are the documents required for that and how long it takes to get the PR.


For subclass 100, there will be 
- an online applicant form that needs to be submitted with all the regular financial, social, household statement + supporting documents
- form 888 by Au citizen /PR
- statutory declaration by sponsor
and others
refer post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9473610-post31435.html

It will take 6 to 8 months



> And also as I am planning to visit New Zealand for holidays (around 10 days between june-july) can I go out of country during my PR visa is on process? Would be great if I get any direction on that.


I believe one can travel for few days ...


----------



## jesijesi

Hi guys,
i am currently uploading the documents online. In the "History of your relationship" text box I have mentioned to check the attachment. Now i am confused as to which evidence/document type to upload it to.
Could someone please let me know what they have done
Thanks,
Jesi


----------



## qwakaw

jesijesi said:


> Hi guys,
> i am currently uploading the documents online. In the "History of your relationship" text box I have mentioned to check the attachment. Now i am confused as to which evidence/document type to upload it to.
> Could someone please let me know what they have done
> Thanks,
> Jesi


"History of your relationship" will include statements with supporting documents. Eg. "As a newly married couple we visited xyz temple or abc place" supporting documents will include any travel ticket/itinerary , photos, receipt of Hotel stay or it could also include GPS trace if you are tech savvy or geo tagged photos 

You could also go thru this checklist
http://india.embassy.gov.au/files/ndli/Checklist Partner 309.100 - INDIA August 2012 (2).pdf

or 

http://gnumen.org/blog/archive/16/0...e-temporary-and-permanent-subclass-309100-sta


----------



## jesijesi

qwakaw said:


> "History of your relationship" will include statements with supporting documents. Eg. "As a newly married couple we visited xyz temple or abc place" supporting documents will include any travel ticket/itinerary , photos, receipt of Hotel stay or it could also include GPS trace if you are tech savvy or geo tagged photos
> 
> You could also go thru this checklist
> http://india.embassy.gov.au/files/ndli/Checklist Partner 309.100 - INDIA August 2012 (2).pdf
> 
> or
> 
> http://gnumen.org/blog/archive/16/0...e-temporary-and-permanent-subclass-309100-sta


Hello qwakaw,

Sorry, i should have been more clear. My question is regarding the statement itself that we have to write about history of relation ship. I have written a separate document and signed it. I wanted to know in the document attachment section which category should i upload it under.

Regards
Jesi

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## qwakaw

jesijesi said:


> Hello qwakaw,
> 
> Sorry, i should have been more clear. My question is regarding the statement itself that we have to write about history of relation ship. I have written a separate document and signed it. I wanted to know in the document attachment section which category should i upload it under.
> 
> Regards
> Jesi
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Hi jesijesi,

I did the same and couldn't find any category related to what I did, so uploaded it in No Documents -> Other with the description "current relationship statement" also named the file appropriately like "current-relationship-statement.pdf" which will make it easier for CO to find and peruse.

Rgds


----------



## jesijesi

Hi qwakaw, 

Thanks for the reply.
It would be great if you could also guide on how to upload the various evidence. I mean, how to describe them so that CO can understand what they are. I mean for example, I am planning to upload bank statements showing transactions of gifts that i have bought. I was thinking of highlighting them and making a small written note next to it. 
Is that the right way or should we create a separate document giving a brief explanation of each file that we attach?
Thanks 
jesi


----------



## qwakaw

jesijesi said:


> Hi qwakaw,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> It would be great if you could also guide on how to upload the various evidence. I mean, how to describe them so that CO can understand what they are. I mean for example, I am planning to upload bank statements showing transactions of gifts that i have bought. I was thinking of highlighting them and making a small written note next to it.
> Is that the right way or should we create a separate document giving a brief explanation of each file that we attach?
> Thanks
> jesi


Hi Jesi,

You are already creative in ways you can submit the evidence, both sound good, choose whichever is convenient for you. 
You know what I also thought in the same line of marking each bank transaction with different color code and then giving footnote for what each color stood for, but for a one year statement it was just too much for me, besides every transaction in the bank stmt had respective details which were self explanatory. So I simply merged all the bank stmt as one stmt and submitted. 

Regards


----------



## ppbmaithani

Sangkelly said:


> DOL 17 November 2014
> Further information requested 17 December 2015
> Complicated case
> Phone interview both my partner and me
> After 3 days of interview today 23rd February 2016 visa grant


Congrats Sangkelly


----------



## Inf_18

Hi All,

I have valid PR for Australia. Also, I have been in Australia for 6 months (Onsite through current employer). Is there any way I can get a work visa for my wife too??

309 and then subclass 100 seems a very long and expensive route.

She too has a valid skill assessment, but due less score in IELTS can't reach to 60 points on her own.

If no other, would like to know the current time-frame to get a partner or dependent visa

Thanks in advance


----------



## Inf_18

Also if some can let me know about fees too, that will be great


----------



## ppbmaithani

qwakaw said:


> Applying for permanent visa - subclass 100 was a straight forward process, as per the DAIC site the processing time is 6 to 8 months. Just in case, if anyone wants a heads up on what to expect in the stage 2 application, screenshots and few pdfs(checklist, online application guide) are logged in DIY - Permanent Partner visa - Subclass 100 - Stage 2 | # gnumen.org # ... tl;dr


Hi All

My partner got her visa on 18 Dec 2015 . Her application date was 14 July 2015 . Now how long after department usually invites to lodge subclass 100 visa ? 

Regards , 
Prashant


----------



## qwakaw

ppbmaithani said:


> Hi All
> 
> My partner got her visa on 18 Dec 2015 . Her application date was 14 July 2015 . Now how long after department usually invites to lodge subclass 100 visa ?
> 
> Regards ,
> Prashant


For subclass 100, it is usually 2 years from the date you initially lodged your application.

An auto generated mail will intimate you almost 2 months before the date.


----------



## rakesharavindan

Hey fellow expats,

We've applied for my wife's Partner visa on 8-Jan-2016 online and have been uploading evidences since then. I've also applied for & got granted her tourist visa (3 months) and am planning to get her to Melbourne in May 2016.

What is the current average CO allocation time? Just so that we can plan her return to India by not causing delays to partner visa processing.

Thanks in advance,

Rakesh


----------



## ppbmaithani

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey fellow expats,
> 
> We've applied for my wife's Partner visa on 8-Jan-2016 online and have been uploading evidences since then. I've also applied for & got granted her tourist visa (3 months) and am planning to get her to Melbourne in May 2016.
> 
> What is the current average CO allocation time? Just so that we can plan her return to India by not causing delays to partner visa processing.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Rakesh


Hi Rakesh , 

Usually it takes any where between 8 - 12 months for visa grant . there is no specific one case officer who looks at your application . Its assessed by multiple people and finally one CO grants the visa .

Regards , 
Prashant


----------



## rakesharavindan

ppbmaithani said:


> Hi Rakesh ,
> 
> Usually it takes any where between 8 - 12 months for visa grant . there is no specific one case officer who looks at your application . Its assessed by multiple people and finally one CO grants the visa .
> 
> Regards ,
> Prashant


Thanks Prashant,

Would we get any notification when some one starts looking at our file?
I'm asking this because our wedding reception is in April 2016 and I'm planning to upload those pictures sometime after that.

Can I safely assume that they don't start looking at our files till about 5 months from the date of lodgement?

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## qwakaw

rakesharavindan said:


> Would we get any notification when some one starts looking at our file?


Based on my experience I won't generalize, but would be happy if someone contradict the given statement. I didn't receive any kind of notification..



> I'm asking this because our wedding reception is in April 2016 and I'm planning to upload those pictures sometime after that.
> 
> Can I safely assume that they don't start looking at our files till about 5 months from the date of lodgement?


Even if they start, you can submit the needed evidence.


----------



## jesijesi

HI Guys,

Can i get some suggestions on the kind of evidence that can be uploaded for "The nature of your commitment to each other"

i have gone thru the partner booklet and sites. what I have is a documents showing my wife as beneficiary for bank account and phone call records when we were apart.

Please let me know what else can be used.

regards,
Jes


----------



## andreyx108b

jesijesi said:


> HI Guys, Can i get some suggestions on the kind of evidence that can be uploaded for "The nature of your commitment to each other" i have gone thru the partner booklet and sites. what I have is a documents showing my wife as beneficiary for bank account and phone call records when we were apart. Please let me know what else can be used. regards, Jes


Marriage certificate will suffice.


----------



## nas.perth

Has anyone from high risk country got any grant in recent time? Please post it with time line. It gives us hope and makes it easier to wait. Thanks in advance folks.


----------



## talexpat

Hey Everyone,

Any latest update on Pakistani 309 partner applications?

I lodged mine on 9th Feb 2016, decision ready (just medical left and booked for 18th Feb) by 16th Feb (i.e. clicked "information provided" button), got generic email from AHC ISL on 23rd Feb to ensure all required docs are uploaded in ImmiAccount and request for meds.

The next day, uploaded 1 additional doc and replied ALL DONE to AHC ISL (Decision ready). Now fingers crossed!

One of my friend who applied 309 offshore earlier than me: her wife got interview call exactly after 3 months of visa lodgement. 

I hope all of us get visa approvals in timely manner.

Is there a tracker for partner visa applications? Any other Pakistani 309 applicants, please write here about your visa progress and interview tips.


----------



## zachishtti

Dear All, 

I have filed visa application with my spouse. 
I got my visa. but I cant located my wife visa. from where I will get TRN for my wife visa. 

Thanks 

Zubair
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat

zachishtti said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have filed visa application with my spouse.
> I got my visa. but I cant located my wife visa. from where I will get TRN for my wife visa.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Zubair
> xxxxxxx


Email the case officer asking for a copy of the grant letter. You can also download this from the immiaccount. You can find the TRN on the notification that you submitted a visa application.


----------



## zachishtti

*Partner Visa*

Dear Sir, 

Good Morning From Dubai ! 

Hope You Will be doing Good! 


I have already sent the email to case officer but he dinot reply yet. 

I have Only following info. 

My OWN TRN and Visa Grant Number, and My Wife Application ID. 

So please advise if I can find out my wife Visa online by above info. 

Thanks 

Zubair 
Whats Up xxxxxx


----------



## Chaths

*Partner pregnant - Offshore Partner Visa applied*

Hi All,

I am a PR holder. I have applied for Offshore Partner visa in 05 Jan 2016 and had done the medicals in Nov 2015 using my health declarations. 

My partner is currently in Aus on 6 month visit visa. Fortunately , we do not have a no further stay stamped while granting the visit visa.

Last week, we got to know my wife is pregnant. We would like to be together for the pregnancy. What are the options to continue to stay and be together in Aus for the pregnancy.

Also, what is the chance that if I am on bridging visa, that the pregnancy be covered in medicare.

Thanks in advance for your replies. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Chaths

Wording the above question better to remove ambigity. I couldnt find an option to reedit.


Hi All


I am a PR holder. I have applied for Offshore Partner visa in 05 Jan 2016 and had done the medicals in Nov 2015 using my health declarations. 

My partner is currently in Aus on 6 month visit visa. Fortunately , we do not have a no further stay stamped while granting the visit visa.

Last week, we got to know my wife is pregnant. We would like to be together for the pregnancy. What are the options to continue to stay and be together in Aus for the pregnancy.


Also, what is the chance I reapply for a onshore partner visa( Does she come on bridging visa), that the pregnancy be covered in medicare and she can continue to stay here and get the partner visa approved.

Thanks in advance for your replies. Any advice is much appreciated.

Thanks in advance for your replies. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## gannyoz

Hi Got my wife's Visa Yesterday 

309/100 Lodged April 19th 2015 | Medicals June 10th| Visa Grant 29th Feb 2016|

Good Part was wife stayed with me for 6 months on visitor went home in January i had to upload certain documents but case officer did not ask for it , eg 888,40sp ,essays etc was quiet surprised got it exactly in 10 months


----------



## andreyx108b

gannyoz said:


> Hi Got my wife's Visa Yesterday 309/100 Lodged April 19th 2015 | Medicals June 10th| Visa Grant 29th Feb 2016| Good Part was wife stayed with me for 6 months on visitor went home in January i had to upload certain documents but case officer did not ask for it , eg 888,40sp ,essays etc was quiet surprised got it exactly in 10 months


Congrats!


----------



## talexpat

talexpat said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Any latest update on Pakistani 309 partner applications?
> 
> I lodged mine on 9th Feb 2016, decision ready (just medical left and booked for 18th Feb) by 16th Feb (i.e. clicked "information provided" button), got generic email from AHC ISL on 23rd Feb to ensure all required docs are uploaded in ImmiAccount and request for meds.
> 
> The next day, uploaded 1 additional doc and replied ALL DONE to AHC ISL (Decision ready). Now fingers crossed!
> 
> One of my friend who applied 309 offshore earlier than me: her wife got interview call exactly after 3 months of visa lodgement.
> 
> I hope all of us get visa approvals in timely manner.
> 
> Is there a tracker for partner visa applications? Any other Pakistani 309 applicants, please write here about your visa progress and interview tips.


Please reply, any 309 Pakistani applicants out there....!


----------



## Akanksha Gaba

Hi congratulations, i just wanted to confirm, have they called u and ur wife for verification and have they called any of ur contact for verification.


----------



## Shah81

talexpat said:


> Please reply, any 309 Pakistani applicants out there....!


Simple case of partner visa lodged online 26 Dec 2014 with AHC Islamabad. Its 14 months now and decision still awaited


----------



## andreyx108b

Shah81 said:


> Simple case of partner visa lodged online 26 Dec 2014 with AHC Islamabad. Its 14 months now and decision still awaited


 guys do we have any google docs spreadsheets for partner visas? I need sone data for analytics and reports.


----------



## Akanksha Gaba

Hi congratulations, i just wanted to confirm, have they called you and your wife for verification and have they called any of your contact for verification.


----------



## talexpat

Shah81 said:


> Simple case of partner visa lodged online 26 Dec 2014 with AHC Islamabad. Its 14 months now and decision still awaited



Opps, such a long wait. Its DOL is Dec 2014, so must be at cheaper visa cost?

When did you receive first email from AHC ISL containing generic documents checklist?
Did that generic checklist had medical request as well?
Did the applicant receive interview call. If yes, when?
Any further documents requested or do you know CO has been assigned?

So many Qs, but please do reply.


----------



## Shah81

talexpat said:


> Opps, such a long wait. Its DOL is Dec 2014, so must be at cheaper visa cost?
> 
> When did you receive first email from AHC ISL containing generic documents checklist?
> Did that generic checklist had medical request as well?
> Did the applicant receive interview call. If yes, when?
> Any further documents requested or do you know CO has been assigned?
> 
> So many Qs, but please do reply.


pleased to share... 

DOL- last week of Dec 2014 and u r right at old fee as visa fee increased wef 1-1-2015 and then again i guess on 1-7-2015

Didnot receive any checklist from AHC as list of documents including referral letter for medical was there in iimi account so uploaded every possible document

Uploaded Med and PCC in january 2015 prior request by CO

CO was assigned in January 2015 which i came to know once i called helpline in march 2015 and in July 2015 CO interviewed sponsor (my wife) for 30 minutes and requested few docs. No interview of applicant so far.

now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## talexpat

Shah81 said:


> pleased to share...
> 
> DOL- last week of Dec 2014 and u r right at old fee as visa fee increased wef 1-1-2015 and then again i guess on 1-7-2015
> 
> Didnot receive any checklist from AHC as list of documents including referral letter for medical was there in iimi account so uploaded every possible document
> 
> Uploaded Med and PCC in january 2015 prior request by CO
> 
> CO was assigned in January 2015 which i came to know once i called helpline in march 2015 and in July 2015 CO interviewed sponsor (my wife) for 30 minutes and requested few docs. No interview of applicant so far.
> 
> now :fingerscrossed:


Be patient. All will be good. The reason behind your delay could be due to the fact that you are a male applicant. You must have submitted your Form-80 as well.

Surprisingly, your wife was interviewed first. May I know what type of docs were further requested. Also, any personal questions asked during interview. 

Do you have any idea how long does it take for the visa grant after the applicant receives interview call or do you know any other recent Pakistani cases processing times?


----------



## xxx

Hi.
Is it compulsory to change female applicant's name in passport? As its not mentioned as part of checklist. It can have any impact on visa application?

Hope to hear soon.


----------



## rps

*Subclass 100*

Hi All,
Can anyone please share any information regarding subclass 100. As we applied for my wife on subclass 100 on 25/02/2016. Does anyone know what are the current timelines for processing of this visa?


----------



## maham

xxx said:


> Hi.
> Is it compulsory to change female applicant's name in passport? As its not mentioned as part of checklist. It can have any impact on visa application?
> 
> Hope to hear soon.


Its not compulsory. unless you have changed it for NIC.


----------



## qwakaw

rps said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone please share any information regarding subclass 100. As we applied for my wife on subclass 100 on 25/02/2016. Does anyone know what are the current timelines for processing of this visa?


Processing time for subclass 100 is 6 to 8 months as per DAIC. Please refer the post below
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9473610-post31435.html


----------



## rps

qwakaw said:


> Processing time for subclass 100 is 6 to 8 months as per DAIC. Please refer the post below
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9473610-post31435.html


Thank You for this link


----------



## alichauhdry

Hello group mates, 
I just came here to ask some questions, I have already PR last year feb 2015.Then i got married in May2015.I have applied for my wife PR in october 2015, then also finger prints etc done in VFS Dubai.but still waiting for further updates as still no case officer etc assigned.
Now i want to go Australia can i apply visit visa for my wife,in case if they reject visit visa any issue/impact for her ongoing PR process.
I am confuse on this.
kindly reply if anyone can.
thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

alichauhdry said:


> Hello group mates, I just came here to ask some questions, I have already PR last year feb 2015.Then i got married in May2015.I have applied for my wife PR in october 2015, then also finger prints etc done in VFS Dubai.but still waiting for further updates as still no case officer etc assigned. Now i want to go Australia can i apply visit visa for my wife,in case if they reject visit visa any issue/impact for her ongoing PR process. I am confuse on this. kindly reply if anyone can. thanks.


I think you can apply for visitor visa. Many people do that, i have however, seen people mention that if you visitor visa is approved after PR is granted it may override PR.


----------



## rps

alichauhdry said:


> Hello group mates,
> I just came here to ask some questions, I have already PR last year feb 2015.Then i got married in May2015.I have applied for my wife PR in october 2015, then also finger prints etc done in VFS Dubai.but still waiting for further updates as still no case officer etc assigned.
> Now i want to go Australia can i apply visit visa for my wife,in case if they reject visit visa any issue/impact for her ongoing PR process.
> I am confuse on this.
> kindly reply if anyone can.
> thanks.


Hi,
You can apply for visitor visa for your wife, as Visitor visa and Partner visa are processed separately. When your wife's partner visa application is due she need to be out of Australia in order to get her partner visa granted.


----------



## Inf_18

Hi All,

I have got my PR last year. Planning to apply for partner Visa (309/100) now, can someone guide me on how to initiate the process ?

Thanks,
Indrajit


----------



## alichauhdry

Hi,
 Thanks Andrey & RPS for response,
But i cant get visit visa can over ride PR if its granted after PR, it means PR will be canceled/declined?


----------



## andreyx108b

alichauhdry said:


> Hi, Thanks Andrey & RPS for response, But i cant get visit visa can over ride PR if its granted after PR, it means PR will be canceled/declined?



Thats what is being discussed on the forum, you can search the forum to check - but it seems to be the case. One of the persons PR was overridden by a tourist visa or a temporary work visa  and he had to re-apply.


----------



## F1-CUF

It does not override the PR visa. In My experience, the case officer granted the visit visa and then after a week PR.

If on visit visa and in Australia, you need to re-enter Australia to activate your PR (Since you made an offshore PR application).

You can apply for visit visa even though if you have a pending visa application (PR, or spouse visa).
Just make sure you meet the visit visa requirements: (to leave before visa expire, have enough finance, and accommodation)


----------



## andreyx108b

F1-CUF said:


> It does not override the PR visa. In My experience, the case officer granted the visit visa and then after a week PR. If on visit visa and in Australia, you need to re-enter Australia to activate your PR (Since you made an offshore PR application). You can apply for visit visa even though if you have a pending visa application (PR, or spouse visa). Just make sure you meet the visit visa requirements: (to leave before visa expire, have enough finance, and accommodation)


As i said above: it was discussed on the forum and not sure if its true info or not.


----------



## qwakaw

Inf_18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my PR last year. Planning to apply for partner Visa (309/100) now, can someone guide me on how to initiate the process ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Indrajit


Hi Indrajit,

There is wealth of information available in this forum as well as other multitude of online materials available. 
Just to get you started, will give you a heads up on what to expect.

There are two ways of applying
1. Paper submission (makes use of snail mail either directly to AHC, Delhi or VFS)
2. Online submission (immi)

There are 2 stages subclass 309(Provisional Resident) and subclass 100(Permanent Resident). 
Initially they will grant subclass 309 visa.
For online submission create a single immi online account for sponsor(you) and applicant(your partner).
Both of you will have to fill in Form 47sp and 40, which is available once you log into immi account.
Pay the fees for visa(this will be the Date of Lodging ) because after 2 years of lodging, the applicant will be eligible for subclass 100. 

Attach the supporting documents like Form 888, form 80, relationship statements, images, travel documents, police verification, Medical checkup etc

For paper submission, the process is the same.

Feel free to go thru the forum posts or
stage 1: DIY - Family - Partner visa - Offshore temporary and permanent - Subclass 309/100 - Stage 1* | # gnumen.org #
stage 2: DIY - Permanent Partner visa - Subclass 100 - Stage 2 | # gnumen.org #


Rgds


----------



## manthan29

Hello Everybody,

I was granted PR (visa sub class 190 NSW) last year and traveled to Sydney in December 2015 and validated my visa. I will be permanently moving to Sydney in July 2016 after seeing through my employment contract. My Girl Friend is a 1st year student in Melbourne and both of are planning on getting engaged in Sri Lanka in June 2016 and apply for her partner Visa (309/100) offshore. I am a bit confused if we could do this as I have not still lived in Australia and as a result will not be able to provide certain documents like Tax Returns, employment details etc. 

Could you guys guild on how I should approach this matter.

Thanks
MT


----------



## talexpat

F1-CUF said:


> It does not override the PR visa. In My experience, the case officer granted the visit visa and then after a week PR.
> 
> If on visit visa and in Australia, you need to re-enter Australia to activate your PR (Since you made an offshore PR application).
> 
> You can apply for visit visa even though if you have a pending visa application (PR, or spouse visa).
> Just make sure you meet the visit visa requirements: (to leave before visa expire, have enough finance, and accommodation)



Hi F1, 

It seems you were a Pakistani 309 applicant too.

Plz advise your visa timeline for both visit and 309 visa. Also, any other updates from AHC ISL applicants at your time. As i have mentioned earlier, one of my friend got an interview call in exactly 3 months on 26th Feb and have not heard anything back so far.

Are you familiar with approximate timelines of AHC ISL applicants AFTER interview calls?


----------



## talexpat

hey guys, so finally some good news to share about AHC ISL. My friend who applied in end of Nov, got visa for his wife in exactly 3 months 10 days. Awesome!!!

May all of us get visa soon....!


----------



## jesijesi

Woow.. that was really fast

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxx

talexpat said:


> hey guys, so finally some good news to share about AHC ISL. My friend who applied in end of Nov, got visa for his wife in exactly 3 months 10 days. Awesome!!!
> 
> May all of us get visa soon....!


Can you confirm the category? Usually Partners visa for student / TR takes 2 to 3 months.


----------



## talexpat

Yes , it is the partner 309 subclass visa.


----------



## xxx

talexpat said:


> Yes , it is the partner 309 subclass visa.


He must be lucky then 

One of my friend applied in Jun 2015 and his wife got interview call in Jan 2016. CO also asked to submit Medical and PCC as it was not submitted while lodging the application.


----------



## cyberkidpk

Sorry for being a bit late reporting the good news

My wife got her 309 visa from Islamabad AHC on 25th Jan 2016
DOl was 30th June 2015
she landed on 6th Feb 2016
So that's almost 7 month including the Xmas and New year holidays.


----------



## talexpat

Hi cyberidpk,

Please tell after how many months was the interview call received and when were PCC/meds asked by CO?

Thanks.


----------



## xxx

cyberkidpk said:


> Sorry for being a bit late reporting the good news
> 
> My wife got her 309 visa from Islamabad AHC on 25th Jan 2016
> DOl was 30th June 2015
> she landed on 6th Feb 2016
> So that's almost 7 month including the Xmas and New year holidays.


Thats great. When did you submitted the PCC and Medicals?


----------



## talexpat

xxx said:


> Thats great. When did you submitted the PCC and Medicals?


Yes, also I would like to add that my friend and I have received 

-biometrics/polio vaccination request along with auto-generated acknowledgement email
-PCC/Meds request + generic checklist email from AHC ISL after about 2 weeks from DOL

Is that the normal policy of AHC ISL?

Thank Allah, this is the 3rd case I have heard in my friend's circle who had visa grant within 4 months.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cyberkidpk

Hi

The visa was lodged online on 30th june 2015

The biometrics were recorded in july 2015 through vfs
The medical was done in aug 2015 ( had a mail from AHC ASKING FOR MEDICAL)

All documents were front loaded and there was no communication from the Australian High Commission. My wife and I called Australian High Commission after 6 months asking about the progress but they were only giving The Standard replies ( 9 to 12 months).

In the meanwhile continued uploading the documents including updated PCC as old one had expired.

The interview was done on 24 January and the visa was granted the day after.

I've got two other friends, who also got their partners 309 visas within 6 months


Expect an interview call after 6 months.of lodgement.


----------



## nas.perth

Thank you very much for the info Cyberkidpk. I have applied for my wife about 3 months ago. Did not hear anything from AHC. So I was little bit worried because my house mate applied for his wife as well and AHC contacted him after 2 month and 20 days for additional docs.


----------



## cyberkidpk

Well they will not contact if you have uploaded everything

Do not forget the polio certificate. My spouse 309 case was delayed for about 15 days because we uploaded too many documents 
They have to review everything before they call the visa applicant.


----------



## xxx

cyberkidpk said:


> Hi
> 
> The visa was lodged online on 30th june 2015
> 
> The biometrics were recorded in july 2015 through vfs
> The medical was done in aug 2015 ( had a mail from AHC ASKING FOR MEDICAL)
> 
> All documents were front loaded and there was no communication from the Australian High Commission. My wife and I called Australian High Commission after 6 months asking about the progress but they were only giving The Standard replies ( 9 to 12 months).
> 
> In the meanwhile continued uploading the documents including updated PCC as old one had expired.
> 
> The interview was done on 24 January and the visa was granted the day after.
> 
> I've got two other friends, who also got their partners 309 visas within 6 months
> 
> 
> Expect an interview call after 6 months.of lodgement.



Thanks for the detailed response. Can you share some interview details?


----------



## cyberkidpk

xxx said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. Can you share some interview details?


They only called my wife and not me. They asked the general question like

Date of births
date of marriage (nikah and valima)
How we live together i.e. living arrangement
Who manages the finances and how she contributes
who does the house hold work like cooking cleaning etc
Where am I living in Australia?
Where did we go on our honeymoon?
How many times we traveled together and where etc

They are just verifying the relationship statements that you and your spouse has written.


----------



## talexpat

Hi All,

This is just an update on my friend's partner visa 309 case which I previously reported as granted in around 3 months 10 days. My apologies, well the correct timeline is below and is around 4 months 5 days, I got the dates details from him. Still awesome Ma sha Allah, I believe. 

DOL: 3 Nov 2015
Update notification button clicked in Immiaccount (all docs submitted): 26 Nov 2015
Interview call from AHC ISL : 23 Feb 2016
Visa grant Date: 9 Mar 2016
IED: 30 July 2016 

Also, the interview Qs were same as said by cyberidpk in above post. The point is to cross-check everything mentioned in relationship history statements with the applicant and/or sponsor if required.

Thanks.


----------



## indhuraj

Hi forum members,

GOT MY VISA TODAYYY...
DOL along with Pcc & medicals - 23 July 2015
They asked few questions to my sponsor and within 2 minutes they sent us the grant notification mail.im happy to share this with you all.I wish everyone will get their grant soon


----------



## indhuraj

This forum is very helpful for tracking visa information.Thanks everyone..keep updating


----------



## wendyak7

Hi indhuraj,

When did you first hear from a Case Officer? Did they request more documents? Did you apply offshore?


----------



## wendyak7

*Getting worried*

Hi all,

DOL was Oct 15, 2015
Submitted PCC and medical in January 2016.
Have not heard anything at all and on the border.gov.au website it says processing times for low risk is 5 months.

Anyone else in similar situation?


----------



## lonestar56

*regarding form 888*

Hi,

I have question as you are already on same process of subclass 100, Do we need to get Statutory declarations from people whom we know for more than 1 year. I hardly have friends who know both of us who PR's and who are available and they keep moving.

Thank you.


----------



## indhuraj

wendyak7 said:


> Hi indhuraj,
> 
> When did you first hear from a Case Officer? Did they request more documents? Did you apply offshore?



Hi wendyak7,

It was an offshore paper application .they did not contact or request any documents .simply interviewed my sponsor on this 8 th month we don't even know about my case officer .i think it is not necessary for the case officer to contact you unless they need more information .your document only speaks .


----------



## qwakaw

lonestar56 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have question as you are already on same process of subclass 100, I hardly have friends who know both of us who PR's and who are available and they keep moving.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi lonestar56,

We too are reserved in nature. We found few, who attested about our relationship. You too can find someone.



> Do we need to get Statutory declarations from people whom we know for more than 1 year.


As per the stage 2 - step guide 
http://gnumen.org/sites/default/files/Step-Guide-October-2015.pdf
"Scan and upload two Form 888 declarations from two Australian citizens or permanent residents who can attest to your relationship include copies of their identity documents and proof of Australian citizenship or permanent residence" 
Not much to do with year(s).
Just a suggestion, how about your house owner(if you are renting), your work colleague who knows about you guys leading life together.

It's only to see the genuineness of the relationship.

Regards


----------



## manthan29

manthan29 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I was granted PR (visa sub class 190 NSW) last year and traveled to Sydney in December 2015 and validated my visa. I will be permanently moving to Sydney in July 2016 after seeing through my employment contract. My Girl Friend is a 1st year student in Melbourne and both of are planning on getting engaged in Sri Lanka in June 2016 and apply for her partner Visa (309/100) offshore. I am a bit confused if we could do this as I have not still lived in Australia and as a result will not be able to provide certain documents like Tax Returns, employment details etc.
> 
> Could you guys guild on how I should approach this matter.
> 
> Thanks
> MT



Can you guys, help me out with my query as well. Thanks


----------



## noobrex

Guys, I am a PR but still not moved to Australia. I could not file visa for my Wife and kids earlier, due to some financial constraints. I want to do it while i am in india since it would be too much trouble for my wife to handle kids and do the paper work as well.

Can someone suggest a good agent of take me through or guide me step by Step through the process please ...


----------



## girlaussie

Simply go to AHC India website & follow the partner visa checklist. It's pretty simple & straight process. But do remember as a Sponsor you have to meet the Resident criteria I.e. You live & work in Australia.

Girl Aussie



noobrex said:


> Guys, I am a PR but still not moved to Australia. I could not file visa for my Wife and kids earlier, due to some financial constraints. I want to do it while i am in india since it would be too much trouble for my wife to handle kids and do the paper work as well.
> 
> Can someone suggest a good agent of take me through or guide me step by Step through the process please ...


----------



## girlaussie

Unfortunately as a Sponsor you have to meet the Resident criteria I.e. You live & work in Australia. The whole process can take up to 12 months so your best bet is to move to Australia after you get married & provide all the documents that's required.

Girl Aussie



manthan29 said:


> Can you guys, help me out with my query as well. Thanks


----------



## manthan29

noobrex said:


> Guys, I am a PR but still not moved to Australia. I could not file visa for my Wife and kids earlier, due to some financial constraints. I want to do it while i am in india since it would be too much trouble for my wife to handle kids and do the paper work as well.
> 
> Can someone suggest a good agent of take me through or guide me step by Step through the process please ...


Hey,

I am also somewhat in a similar situation like you.I was granted PR (visa sub class 190 NSW) last year and traveled to Sydney in December 2015 and validated my visa. My Girl Friend and I are planning on getting engaged in Sri Lanka in June 2016 and apply for her partner Visa (309/100) offshore. I am a bit confused if we could do this as I have not still lived in Australia and as a result will not be able to provide certain documents like Tax Returns, employment details etc.

Let me know how your planning on doing the application

Thanks
MT


----------



## manthan29

girlaussie said:


> Unfortunately as a Sponsor you have to meet the Resident criteria I.e. You live & work in Australia. The whole process can take up to 12 months so your best bet is to move to Australia after you get married & provide all the documents that's required.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks a lot for the reply. So I can submit the initial documents and submit, rest of the documents after I move to sydney. We get married during the first week of July and I move to Sydney during the last week of July.


----------



## girlaussie

You welcome 

You can if you like, ideally you should lodge a complete application with all the required docs but upto you. 

Girl Aussie 



manthan29 said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply. So I can submit the initial documents and submit, rest of the documents after I move to sydney. We get married during the first week of July and I move to Sydney during the last week of July.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi GirlAussie,

My wife has recently completed her health examinations and biometric test which were pending and the PCC has been submitted as well. 

So the following message is shown in the immi account when i click on the View Health Assessment tab

" Health clearance provided – no action required
(9888863)

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalized. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime." 


However the biometric tab is not there and Information Requested message is still there.

Will I get the updated "All documents complete" or something similar message once the Case officer reviews it?

Or Should I be Clicking on Information Provided on the View Application Status Tab to let the Department know that everything is now complete and biometric and health examination has been done as requested. Please let me know


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi GirlAussie,
> 
> My wife has recently completed her health examinations and biometric test which were pending and the PCC has been submitted as well.
> 
> So the following message is shown in the immi account when i click on the View Health Assessment tab
> 
> " Health clearance provided – no action required
> (9888863)
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalized. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> 
> However the biometric tab is not there and Information Requested message is still there.
> 
> Will I get the updated "All documents complete" or something similar message once the Case officer reviews it?
> 
> Or Should I be Clicking on Information Provided on the View Application Status Tab to let the Department know that everything is now complete and biometric and health examination has been done as requested. Please let me know


Yes I was right. I clicked on the Information Submitted button and now the status is changed to ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS. I guess a Case Officer will now review the application:fingerscrossed:


----------



## skm2014

*status of 309 spouse visa timelines*

Hi,

My husband has applied for spouse visa category 309 to australia on January 21st 2016, we have not heard anything yet from immigration office, has anyone applied at the same time and received updates? And also is there a way to find out the status?

Many thanks,
Sinn


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat

skm2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband has applied for spouse visa category 309 to australia on January 21st 2016, we have not heard anything yet from immigration office, has anyone applied at the same time and received updates? And also is there a way to find out the status?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Sinn


Please refer to service standards
https://www.border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards/family-visa-processing-times

Cheers!


----------



## andreyx108b

skm2014 said:


> Hi, My husband has applied for spouse visa category 309 to australia on January 21st 2016, we have not heard anything yet from immigration office, has anyone applied at the same time and received updates? And also is there a way to find out the status? Many thanks, Sinn


There a few trackers - you can check how long people wait in these trackers. 

It is the most realistic estimate.


----------



## jesijesi

Hi Guys, 
we have applied for offshore partner visa from Singapore on 21st Feb 2016 and this month 17th we got an email requesting for singapore PCC and to fill form 80. Does that mean a CO is assigned or is that something that they ask initially. it was not an automated email.

Another question i have is regarding police certificate. they has asked me to mail the original. is this normal, cant i just send them a scanned copy?

Thanks
Jesi


----------



## andreyx108b

jesijesi said:


> Hi Guys, we have applied for offshore partner visa from Singapore on 21st Feb 2016 and this month 17th we got an email requesting for singapore PCC and to fill form 80. Does that mean a CO is assigned or is that something that they ask initially. it was not an automated email. Another question i have is regarding police certificate. they has asked me to mail the original. is this normal, cant i just send them a scanned copy? Thanks Jesi


Usually yes - document request means someone is looking at your case.

Did they ask it to mail it by post?

Please add your case details to our tracking spreadsheet.


----------



## rakideepu

*Processing time for partner visa (subclass 309)*

*LATEST PROCESSING TIME FOR PARTNER VISA (SUBCLASS 309)*

Hello folks,

This thread is to discuss the latest processing time taken for approval of Partner Visas.

Sharing your experience and information is highly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## girlaussie

There is already an exisiting thread to discuss this topic.

Girl Aussie



rakideepu said:


> *LATEST PROCESSING TIME FOR PARTNER VISA (SUBCLASS 309)*
> 
> Hello folks,
> 
> This thread is to discuss the latest processing time taken for approval of Partner Visas.
> 
> Sharing your experience and information is highly appreciated
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rakideepu

skm2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband has applied for spouse visa category 309 to australia on January 21st 2016, we have not heard anything yet from immigration office, has anyone applied at the same time and received updates? And also is there a way to find out the status?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Sinn


Hi,
My wife has applied for visa 309 on January 22nd 2016 and no updates so far..


----------



## andreyx108b

rakideepu said:


> Hi, My wife has applied for visa 309 on January 22nd 2016 and no updates so far..


Guys please add your details to the spreadsheet


----------



## electricallearnerguy

Firstly, thank you all for sharing and providing guidance. I have found this forum to be quite handy and responsive. I praise God for we got our visa grant! Just thought I would update my case details here.

Applied: Online
Date of application: 30th Dec 2014
Case Officer Allocation: Oct 2015
Letter received from AHC stating that the processing has been delayed: 1st Feb 2016
Telephone Interview: 9th Feb 2016
Letter received from AHC requesting wife to leave Australia: 9th Feb 2016
Left Australia: 27th Feb 2016
309 Visa Grant Date: 29th Feb 2016

Our case was a fairy straightforward one, but we have no idea why there was so much delay. We did contact the high commission numerous times and we were advised that some cases do get delayed due to unavoidable circumstances. We received an email on 1st Feb 2016 stating that processing has been delayed due to high volume of applications.


----------



## xxx

electricallearnerguy said:


> Firstly, thank you all for sharing and providing guidance. I have found this forum to be quite handy and responsive. I praise God for we got our visa grant! Just thought I would update my case details here.
> 
> Applied: Online
> Date of application: 30th Dec 2014
> Case Officer Allocation: Oct 2015
> Letter received from AHC stating that the processing has been delayed: 1st Feb 2016
> Telephone Interview: 9th Feb 2016
> Letter received from AHC requesting wife to leave Australia: 9th Feb 2016
> Left Australia: 27th Feb 2016
> 309 Visa Grant Date: 29th Feb 2016
> 
> Our case was a fairy straightforward one, but we have no idea why there was so much delay. We did contact the high commission numerous times and we were advised that some cases do get delayed due to unavoidable circumstances. We received an email on 1st Feb 2016 stating that processing has been delayed due to high volume of applications.


Congratulations !!!

From which country your application was processed?


----------



## dream007

me new on here my date of launch is 18 august 2014 
no visa me no sleep no eat no hug my wife i call AHC they tell me document checking me very sad please help me i will thank you :juggle:


----------



## dream007

any body help me i am alone my wife in australia me 20 months no visa aplly in 18 august 2014 help me what to do


----------



## Shah81

dream007 said:


> any body help me i am alone my wife in australia me 20 months no visa aplly in 18 august 2014 help me what to do


just relax dear and wait. In certain cases they take more time. If there will be any problem they will refuse visa. As they have not refused your visa yet that means just stay put and wait for some more time..... you will hear good news one day
regards


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rakideepu said:


> Hi,
> My wife has applied for visa 309 on January 22nd 2016 and no updates so far..


My wife on the January 29th 2016. Biometric and medicals completed last week, it says Assessment in Progress:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

Rocky Balboa said:


> My wife on the January 29th 2016. Biometric and medicals completed last week, it says Assessment in Progress:fingerscrossed:


Good luck!


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Hi Everyone,
New user .. applied for 309/100 visa online for my wife on 12 Feb 2016. She is in India but got 600 visitor visa and will join me soon. I want to ask if she need to go for Medicals again for 309 visa or we can use the same medical test results that we did for visitor visa 3 months ago. If yes, how to do that. 

Also, As a sponsor do I need to go for police verification for my self ( character requirements). I am living and working in melboune since 3 years as a PR

Thanks and good luck everyone


----------



## Rocky Balboa

spencerstreetguy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> New user .. applied for 309/100 visa online for my wife on 12 Feb 2016. She is in India but got 600 visitor visa and will join me soon. I want to ask if she need to go for Medicals again for 309 visa or we can use the same medical test results that we did for visitor visa 3 months ago. If yes, how to do that.
> 
> Also, As a sponsor do I need to go for police verification for my self ( character requirements). I am living and working in melboune since 3 years as a PR
> 
> Thanks and good luck everyone


No need for sponsor's PCC.

Yes She can use the same medical results if she performed these following examination
501 Medical Examination
502 Chest X-Ray Examination
707 HIV test

I guess you contact the panel clinic and ask them to submit the results to the DIBP under visa subcategory 309/100. They might charge you extra fees. However, I am not very sure about this.

My wife applied on the 29th of January. Can you tell me what all documents you submitted for visitor visa 600?


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Rocky Balboa said:


> No need for sponsor's PCC.
> 
> Yes She can use the same medical results if she performed these following examination
> 501 Medical Examination
> 502 Chest X-Ray Examination
> 707 HIV test
> 
> I guess you contact the panel clinic and ask them to submit the results to the DIBP under visa subcategory 309/100. They might charge you extra fees. However, I am not very sure about this.
> 
> My wife applied on the 29th of January. Can you tell me what all documents you submitted for visitor visa 600?


Here is my list for 600 Visa (Others , pls excuse as this thread is for 309/100 visa)

Form 1419 --- Applicant 
Passport Photo --- Applicant
Passport copy – Applicant


Letter from Employer of Applicant
- confirming employment and leave for visa (in my case it was resignation letter as she resigned)
Bank Statement -- Applicant and Sponsor - funds

Letter of Invitation from Sponsor with details 
- of applicant , passport , relationship etc 
- Proposed Travel Itinerary 
- Income Statement
- Passport/Visas Certified Copy (attachment)


2x photos of us together - Applicant n Sponsor

Letter from Applicant Parents -- 
- Confirming Applicant's residency in India, family's residency in India and them inviting Applicant to stay with them upon the end of the Tourist Visa

All the best


----------



## rakideepu

Rocky Balboa said:


> My wife on the January 29th 2016. Biometric and medicals completed last week, it says Assessment in Progress:fingerscrossed:


Gud luck mate


----------



## rakideepu

Rocky Balboa said:


> No need for sponsor's PCC.
> 
> Yes She can use the same medical results if she performed these following examination
> 501 Medical Examination
> 502 Chest X-Ray Examination
> 707 HIV test
> 
> I guess you contact the panel clinic and ask them to submit the results to the DIBP under visa subcategory 309/100. They might charge you extra fees. However, I am not very sure about this.
> 
> My wife applied on the 29th of January. Can you tell me what all documents you submitted for visitor visa 600?


Instead of doing medicals again, you can just quote HAP ID in the documents provided it is not more than 12 months old.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

I heard 309/100 offshore visa is coming in around 4 months. I heard a friend of friend ( from india )got his wife visa in 4 month. Is this the case or just a rumor ? Anybody know if this is true these days ?


----------



## andreyx108b

spencerstreetguy said:


> I heard 309/100 offshore visa is coming in around 4 months. I heard a friend of friend ( from india )got his wife visa in 4 month. Is this the case or just a rumor ? Anybody know if this is true these days ?


I think it takes longer, well at least averages are longer


----------



## skm2014

Desperately waiting for the visa but looking at this forum my case seems to be too early to worry, fingers crossed though :fingerscrossed:

Date lodged : 21/01/2016

Medicals PCC all loaded 

No updates yet.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

skm2014 said:


> Desperately waiting for the visa but looking at this forum my case seems to be too early to worry, fingers crossed though :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Date lodged : 21/01/2016
> 
> Medicals PCC all loaded
> 
> No updates yet.


my wife DOL: 29/01/2016 Assessment in progress:fingerscrossed:


----------



## skm2014

Rocky Balboa said:


> my wife DOL: 29/01/2016 Assessment in progress:fingerscrossed:


Hi, when you say Assessment in progress, did they contact you or your wife? Even our application says being processed at Australian High commission , New Delhi.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

skm2014 said:


> Hi, when you say Assessment in progress, did they contact you or your wife? Even our application says being processed at Australian High commission , New Delhi.


Yes it is automatic status update, when my wife completed her medicals and biometric test, she updated the department via immi account UPDATE US button that everything has been submitted. Automatically the status changed to ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS.

No they have not contacted me or my wife.


----------



## skm2014

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yes it is automatic status update, when my wife completed her medicals and biometric test, she updated the department via immi account UPDATE US button that everything has been submitted. Automatically the status changed to ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS.
> 
> No they have not contacted me or my wife.


Ok Thank you, did you submit your application online?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

skm2014 said:


> Ok Thank you, did you submit your application online?


Yes:juggle:


----------



## nas.perth

Dol: 17/12/2015

I was contacted via email by Dhaka immi office to submit original police clearance on 22/03/2016. My question is what next. How long will it take to get the approval from here on. Medical is already done & applied online offshore.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

nas.perth said:


> Dol: 17/12/2015
> 
> I was contacted via email by Dhaka immi office to submit original police clearance on 22/03/2016. My question is what next. How long will it take to get the approval from here on. Medical is already done & applied online offshore.


very soonlane:


----------



## Laxya

I am new in this forum. 
I am trying to apply for partner visa. 
Should I create an account for my wife or I can apply her partner visa from my account by creating application from my Immi Account??

I am thinking of applying first Partner Visa ( 309) from offshore and then Visitor Visa ( subclass 600) so that I can bring her with me. How good is this idea ?

I am hoping to get response even if I am new here. 
Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Laxya said:


> I am new in this forum.
> I am trying to apply for partner visa.
> Should I create an account for my wife or I can apply her partner visa from my account by creating application from my Immi Account??
> 
> I am thinking of applying first Partner Visa ( 309) from offshore and then Visitor Visa ( subclass 600) so that I can bring her with me. How good is this idea ?
> 
> I am hoping to get response even if I am new here.
> Thank you guys in advance.


Apply via your account .. Use the link from section "Family" .

Also, Apply 309/100 first, pay the fee and get acknowledgement number. Take a screenshot of the acknowledgement and use that in your 600 visa along with other mandatory docs. You will get 600 easily then.

I did the same and got visitor visa in 6 days from India ( got for 6 months although applied for 1 year). 

All the best.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Rocky Balboa said:


> Originally Posted by nas.perth View Post
> Dol: 17/12/2015
> 
> I was contacted via email by Dhaka immi office to submit original police clearance on 22/03/2016. My question is what next. How long will it take to get the approval from here on. Medical is already done & applied online offshore.



Reply from immi office in 3 months :jaw: !!!

Looks like "parter visa in 4 months" is not just a rumor :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

spencerstreetguy said:


> Reply from immi office in 3 months :jaw: !!! Looks like "parter visa in 4 months" is not just a rumor :fingerscrossed:


Who got a reply in 3 months?


----------



## spencerstreetguy

andreyx108b said:


> Who got a reply in 3 months?


looks like nas.perth got .... in last posts


----------



## xxx

My brother and wife got calls from AHC ISB yesterday. CO conducted brief interview with my brother and detailed one with wife. Questions were related to the details we submitted earlier as part of our application. Since we had already submitted all documents upfront, he didn't asked for any further documents. 

What can we expect next? How much time usually it takes to finalize the application? Will appreciate if someone can share experience.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

xxx said:


> My brother and wife got calls from AHC ISB yesterday. CO conducted brief interview with my brother and detailed one with wife. Questions were related to the details we submitted earlier as part of our application. Since we had already submitted all documents upfront, he didn't asked for any further documents.
> 
> What can we expect next? How much time usually it takes to finalize the application? Will appreciate if someone can share experience.


Few days i guess .. thats what mentioned in few previous posts ... good luck 

Could you please share your timlines . dol etc.


----------



## xxx

spencerstreetguy said:


> Few days i guess .. thats what mentioned in few previous posts ... good luck
> 
> Could you please share your timlines . dol etc.


DOL: 4th Oct 2015


----------



## HMalhotra

Hi Guys, I lodged the visa application (Partner Visa 309) for my wife on July 6th, 2015 (last year). Haven't heard anything yet. Anyone sailing in the same boat..?

Regards,
HMalhotra


----------



## andreyx108b

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys, I lodged the visa application for my wife on July 6th, 2015 (last year). Haven't heard anything yet. Anyone sailing in the same boat..? Regards, HMalhotra


 You can check in the tracker.


----------



## HMalhotra

Thanks Andreyx108b.. the link is pretty useful.. Cheers!


----------



## binioz

Hello.. need your suggestion.. when I got my PR (189) I was unmarried.. now im married and I have 3 month old kid.. question is - should I apply partner visa for wife or should I initiate independent 189 visa for her? I came to know that partner visa takes almost 1 yr.. is it true? If it's true I'm thinking of initiating independent 189 visa for her.. can you please suggest..


----------



## girlaussie

Sure she can, if she is meeting the 189 visa requirement. Partner visa offshore can take up to 9-12 months.

Girl Aussie



binioz said:


> Hello.. need your suggestion.. when I got my PR (189) I was unmarried.. now im married and I have 3 month old kid.. question is - should I apply partner visa for wife or should I initiate independent 189 visa for her? I came to know that partner visa takes almost 1 yr.. is it true? If it's true I'm thinking of initiating independent 189 visa for her.. can you please suggest..


----------



## HMalhotra

binioz said:


> Hello.. need your suggestion.. when I got my PR (189) I was unmarried.. now im married and I have 3 month old kid.. question is - should I apply partner visa for wife or should I initiate independent 189 visa for her? I came to know that partner visa takes almost 1 yr.. is it true? If it's true I'm thinking of initiating independent 189 visa for her.. can you please suggest..


Hi binioz,

Yes, sure you can do that. I was also single when I got the subclass 189 visa and hence I filed the partner visa for my wife after marriage as my wife didn't had her qualification listed in the SOL.

The benefit of going with subclass 189 would be that you will save almost 50% on the fee when compared to the partner visa and she will get PR directly. But the trouble would be that your wife will have to fulfil the points requirement which more or less takes approximately the same time (took me almost a year on the whole, see my signature) and needs much more documentation. 

So ideally if she fulfils the points requirements, you should go for the 189 visa.

Cheers!


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat

binioz said:


> Hello.. need your suggestion.. when I got my PR (189) I was unmarried.. now im married and I have 3 month old kid.. question is - should I apply partner visa for wife or should I initiate independent 189 visa for her? I came to know that partner visa takes almost 1 yr.. is it true? If it's true I'm thinking of initiating independent 189 visa for her.. can you please suggest..


If she meets the criteria for a subclass 189 visa, then it's something worth giving a thought. With the partner visa application you are first looking at a temporary visa, and then a permanent visa. So the process to get a PR eventually is longer. Furthermore, the costs are higher as well. With the 189 if everything goes smooth, it'll be quite quick in comparison. Don't forget to include the child in the application if ya'll decide to go for the 189.

Are you offshore or in Australia?


----------



## binioz

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> If she meets the criteria for a subclass 189 visa, then it's something worth giving a thought. With the partner visa application you are first looking at a temporary visa, and then a permanent visa. So the process to get a PR eventually is longer. Furthermore, the costs are higher as well. With the 189 if everything goes smooth, it'll be quite quick in comparison. Don't forget to include the child in the application if ya'll decide to go for the 189.
> 
> Are you offshore or in Australia?


Thank you for your response.. I'm currently in offshore.


----------



## binioz

HMalhotra said:


> Hi binioz,
> 
> Yes, sure you can do that. I was also single when I got the subclass 189 visa and hence I filed the partner visa for my wife after marriage as my wife didn't had her qualification listed in the SOL.
> 
> The benefit of going with subclass 189 would be that you will save almost 50% on the fee when compared to the partner visa and she will get PR directly. But the trouble would be that your wife will have to fulfil the points requirement which more or less takes approximately the same time (took me almost a year on the whole, see my signature) and needs much more documentation.
> 
> So ideally if she fulfils the points requirements, you should go for the 189 visa.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks HMalhotra.. i was thinking of partner visa only bcoz she is not in a good position to give PTE or IELTS exam due to our 3 months old kid.. it might be difficult for her to attend 3hrs PTE or IELTS exam leaving our kid alone.. As there are more benefit of going with 189 i will discuss with my wife and try to convince her to give these exams.


----------



## tsqaure

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys, I lodged the visa application (Partner Visa 309) for my wife on July 6th, 2015 (last year). Haven't heard anything yet. Anyone sailing in the same boat..?
> 
> Regards,
> HMalhotra


Hi i have applied for the partner visa in June 2015, haven't heard anything as yet. I guess normally it does take 300 plus days.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

tsqaure said:


> Hi i have applied for the partner visa in June 2015, haven't heard anything as yet. I guess normally it does take 300 plus days.....:fingerscrossed:


Yea, seems to be based on the tracker.,


----------



## tsqaure

yes...its based on the tracker which is quite good.... appreciate it..


----------



## casl111

Hi Guys,
I have received an email saying that the initial assessment of my application is over and it has progressed to the next stage. what do they mean by the initial assessment and the next stage? How long will it take to grant the visa after the initial assessment?

Regards
casl111


----------



## Mahesh1286

talexpat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is just an update on my friend's partner visa 309 case which I previously reported as granted in around 3 months 10 days. My apologies, well the correct timeline is below and is around 4 months 5 days, I got the dates details from him. Still awesome Ma sha Allah, I believe.
> 
> DOL: 3 Nov 2015
> Update notification button clicked in Immiaccount (all docs submitted): 26 Nov 2015
> Interview call from AHC ISL : 23 Feb 2016
> Visa grant Date: 9 Mar 2016
> IED: 30 July 2016
> 
> Also, the interview Qs were same as said by cyberidpk in above post. The point is to cross-check everything mentioned in relationship history statements with the applicant and/or sponsor if required.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi, 

Could you please explain what do you mean by "update notification button clicked", i don't find any such button anywhere in my application, i've looked everywhere


----------



## lonelyplaneteer

*Visa Approved*

I have applied for my partner last year and it took me 6 Months 11 Days.

Here is my timeline:

14.Aug.2015: Application Submit :fingerscrossed:
14.Aug.2015: Asked to submit personal identifier :juggle:
23.Nov.2015: Asked to submit PCC :juggle:
25.Feb.2016: Receive Grant Letter


----------



## talexpat

Mahesh1286 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please explain what do you mean by "update notification button clicked", i don't find any such button anywhere in my application, i've looked everywhere



Hi Mahesh,

By "update notification button clicked", I meant "Information provided" button which is at the application status page (home page of an application) and it reads "When you have provided the requested documents please click the button below to notify the department". 

Once you click this button, your Immiaccount application status changes from "Information requested" to "Assessment in progress".

Cheers.


----------



## talexpat

lonelyplaneteer said:


> I have applied for my partner last year and it took me 6 Months 11 Days.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> 14.Aug.2015: Application Submit :fingerscrossed:
> 14.Aug.2015: Asked to submit personal identifier :juggle:
> 23.Nov.2015: Asked to submit PCC :juggle:
> 25.Feb.2016: Receive Grant Letter


Congrats lonelyplaneteer, also advise when was the interview call received and what Qs were asked.


----------



## tsqaure

Hi All,
According to the new policy change; children applying for Permanent / Provisional Australian Visa require to undergo Tb screening test which is
i. TST – Skin test – the child is required to return to the clinic after 48 hrs to read the test report
OR
ii. IGRA – Blood test

All the best....


----------



## indiference

girlaussie said:


> You welcome  You can if you like, ideally you should lodge a complete application with all the required docs but upto you. Girl Aussie


Hello, i have similar question. I am a PR holder since 2014 june, did the validation trip in december 2014. Got married last year in august 2015. Originally from pakistan but I live with my wife in dubai and planning to move to melbourne in july or august 2016. My question is if i Can apply for her visa from now i.e in april while being in dubai and fulfil the residence clause by moving to melbourne in july or august? Will appreciate your response on this.


----------



## cyberkidpk

indiference said:


> Hello, i have similar question. I am a PR holder since 2014 june, did the validation trip in december 2014. Got married last year in august 2015. Originally from pakistan but I live with my wife in dubai and planning to move to melbourne in july or august 2016. My question is if i Can apply for her visa from now i.e in april while being in dubai and fulfil the residence clause by moving to melbourne in july or august? Will appreciate your response on this.



I had a similar issue, I filed my spouse 309 visa online from Malaysia, with her usual country of residence as Pakistan.(although we were living for more than an year abroad)

All the medical and bio-metrics were done in Malaysia. After 3 months, I moved to Australia and she back to Pakistan. Submitted form 929 for the new address and phone number.
She got her grant within the next 4 months from Islamabad AHC. So it took nearly 7 months since the actual visa lodge date.

So yes you can do that, but make sure you mention your wife country of residence as Pakistan. Rest go thru my other threads to get a better idea.


----------



## indiference

cyberkidpk said:


> I had a similar issue, I filed my spouse 309 visa online from Malaysia, with her usual country of residence as Pakistan.(although we were living for more than an year abroad) All the medical and bio-metrics were done in Malaysia. After 3 months, I moved to Australia and she back to Pakistan. Submitted form 929 for the new address and phone number. She got her grant within the next 4 months from Islamabad AHC. So it took nearly 7 months since the actual visa lodge date. So yes you can do that, but make sure you mention your wife country of residence as Pakistan. Rest go thru my other threads to get a better idea.


Thanks for your response, really appreciated. Can you please provide more details on how you addressed the usually residency requirement as stated in form 47sp and form 40sp. I am confused about this point although i have read in the forum that many people have done what you have explained. 
One of the questions in form 40sp is for the sponsor to provide the evidence for duration of stay in australia, to be precise question#8. Then in question # 43 in form 47sp, they ask about sponsor's date of arrival in australia and then in the same form in the check list they ask for sponsor's evidence of length of residence in australia and continuing links with australia.

I will really appreciate your insight on these and clarifying my confusion.


----------



## cyberkidpk

indiference said:


> Thanks for your response, really appreciated. Can you please provide more details on how you addressed the usually residency requirement as stated in form 47sp and form 40sp. I am confused about this point although i have read in the forum that many people have done what you have explained.
> One of the questions in form 40sp is for the sponsor to provide the evidence for duration of stay in australia, to be precise question#8. Then in question # 43 in form 47sp, they ask about sponsor's date of arrival in australia and then in the same form in the check list they ask for sponsor's evidence of length of residence in australia and continuing links with australia.
> 
> I will really appreciate your insight on these and clarifying my confusion.


Well when you fill online application you are not required to submit form 40SP and 47SP. The online application itself is a merger of those forms. So I did not upload those 2 forms.
I remember putting the date of my validation trip as arrival in Australia date somewhere in the online account.

As you plan to move to Australia after 3~4 months of lodging your partner 309, the heaps of sponsor documents will come naturally. You can upload them as you get it like tenancy agreement, TFN number, Medicare, bank statements, Australian driving License etc.

My advice is to lodge the visa and move to Australia within 4 months. Remember to get you and your wife's PCC from UAE prior to leaving


----------



## Hisham Al Said

Hi everyone,
I'm on my way to submit the family visa for my wife and my daughter. But the problem is that she is not good at creating accounts and submitting documents. So, I have already created an online account for her while i was overseas. But, is it possible for me to submit her online application on behalf of her while i live in australia and hence pay money and attach her documents from australia as well ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Hisham Al Said said:


> Hi everyone, I'm on my way to submit the family visa for my wife and my daughter. But the problem is that she is not good at creating accounts and submitting documents. So, I have already created an online account for her while i was overseas. But, is it possible for me to submit her online application on behalf of her while i live in australia and hence pay money and attach her documents from australia as well ?


This shouldnt he an issue.


----------



## Hisham Al Said

andreyx108b said:


> This shouldnt he an issue.


I am afraid that could be breach of immigration rules


----------



## manukalra82

*visa granted*

*hi got my wife's 309 visa granted on 9/4/16
DOA 13/11/2015
MEDICALS 31/12/2015
CASE OFFICER ALLOTED 9/4/16 
RECEIVED CALL FROM CO SAME DAY AND VISA GRANTED AFTER 5 MINS OF CHAT. NO CALL WAS MADE TO APPLICANT
CO- MR HEMANT 

ONLY ISSUE IS NO GRANT OF 100 SUBCLASS AS HVE BEEN IN MARRIED RELATIONSHIP OF 4 YEARS AND A 2- 1/2 YEAR OLD CHILD FROM THAT RELATION. BUT STILL VISA GRANTED IN LESS THAN 5 MONTHS . VERY SURPRISED AS WELL AS HAPPY

GOOD LUCK ALL AS WELL*


----------



## tsqaure

*congrats*

Congrats Manukalra82.....
What were the questions asked by the CO it would be appreciated if shared...Quite surprising they didn't issue 100 subclass as your situation suited the class perfectly. Anyways congrats and all the best for the new chapter in Australia.





manukalra82 said:


> *hi got my wife's 309 visa granted on 9/4/16
> DOA 13/11/2015
> MEDICALS 31/12/2015
> CASE OFFICER ALLOTED 9/4/16
> RECEIVED CALL FROM CO SAME DAY AND VISA GRANTED AFTER 5 MINS OF CHAT. NO CALL WAS MADE TO APPLICANT
> CO- MR HEMANT
> 
> ONLY ISSUE IS NO GRANT OF 100 SUBCLASS AS HVE BEEN IN MARRIED RELATIONSHIP OF 4 YEARS AND A 2- 1/2 YEAR OLD CHILD FROM THAT RELATION. BUT STILL VISA GRANTED IN LESS THAN 5 MONTHS . VERY SURPRISED AS WELL AS HAPPY
> 
> GOOD LUCK ALL AS WELL*


----------



## manukalra82

tsqaure said:


> Congrats Manukalra82.....
> What were the questions asked by the CO it would be appreciated if shared...Quite surprising they didn't issue 100 subclass as your situation suited the class perfectly. Anyways congrats and all the best for the new chapter in Australia.


Thanks 
. The CO asked:
1. Do you have any plans to move back to Aus in near future?As i am in India as well with my wife .
2. How old is your daughter?How did she get her citizenship?
3. Whats does your wife do homemaker/working?
4.How do you pay for you and your family's expences?
Thats it


----------



## tsqaure

thanks a lot


----------



## Aslam Khader

Hi Could somebody please tell me what is the cost for spouse visa 309?

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## bhashmi

manukalra82 said:


> Thanks
> . The CO asked:
> 1. Do you have any plans to move back to Aus in near future?As i am in India as well with my wife .
> 2. How old is your daughter?How did she get her citizenship?
> 3. Whats does your wife do homemaker/working?
> 4.How do you pay for you and your family's expences?
> Thats it


Congrats manukalra82 for the visa grant. Could you please tell me how did you satisfied CO for "Usually Resident in Australia" clause in Partner VISA?? what document you provided?? As I am also not in Australia and planning to apply for 309 / 100 but I am confused about this clause.


----------



## andreyx108b

manukalra82 said:


> hi got my wife's 309 visa granted on 9/4/16 DOA 13/11/2015 MEDICALS 31/12/2015 CASE OFFICER ALLOTED 9/4/16 RECEIVED CALL FROM CO SAME DAY AND VISA GRANTED AFTER 5 MINS OF CHAT. NO CALL WAS MADE TO APPLICANT CO- MR HEMANT ONLY ISSUE IS NO GRANT OF 100 SUBCLASS AS HVE BEEN IN MARRIED RELATIONSHIP OF 4 YEARS AND A 2- 1/2 YEAR OLD CHILD FROM THAT RELATION. BUT STILL VISA GRANTED IN LESS THAN 5 MONTHS . VERY SURPRISED AS WELL AS HAPPY GOOD LUCK ALL AS WELL


Congrats!


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Aslam Khader said:


> Hi Could somebody please tell me what is the cost for spouse visa 309?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!


Its $ 6,865.00


----------



## spencerstreetguy

manukalra82 said:


> *hi got my wife's 309 visa granted on 9/4/16
> DOA 13/11/2015
> MEDICALS 31/12/2015
> CASE OFFICER ALLOTED 9/4/16
> RECEIVED CALL FROM CO SAME DAY AND VISA GRANTED AFTER 5 MINS OF CHAT. NO CALL WAS MADE TO APPLICANT
> CO- MR HEMANT
> 
> ONLY ISSUE IS NO GRANT OF 100 SUBCLASS AS HVE BEEN IN MARRIED RELATIONSHIP OF 4 YEARS AND A 2- 1/2 YEAR OLD CHILD FROM THAT RELATION. BUT STILL VISA GRANTED IN LESS THAN 5 MONTHS . VERY SURPRISED AS WELL AS HAPPY
> 
> GOOD LUCK ALL AS WELL*


*

Congratz .. 5 Months !! Great ..*


----------



## tsqaure

Hi Manukalra82,

Wanted to know if you had applied through an immigration consultant or self. Thanks for the details.





manukalra82 said:


> Thanks
> . The CO asked:
> 1. Do you have any plans to move back to Aus in near future?As i am in India as well with my wife .
> 2. How old is your daughter?How did she get her citizenship?
> 3. Whats does your wife do homemaker/working?
> 4.How do you pay for you and your family's expences?
> Thats it


----------



## Rocky Balboa

One question, after you have been granted the visa subclass 309/100 what is the timeline by which you have to enter Australia? does it depend on the PCC or the medicals expiry date?


----------



## tsqaure

Hi Rocky Balboa,
Its either medicals or PCC, which ever, either of two has an earlier expiry date that would be your date of entry to Australia.
eg.
Medical done date : 20/01/2016
PCC issue date : 31/01/2016

Australia entry date: 19/01/2017

This information i have gather based on my reference which i have gone through.
Thanks 




Rocky Balboa said:


> One question, after you have been granted the visa subclass 309/100 what is the timeline by which you have to enter Australia? does it depend on the PCC or the medicals expiry date?


----------



## sameerb

Dear All Plz help me with my query.

I have got SC189 grant as a single applicant (as I am still single). Before I make initial entry I will get married and fly to Australia alone. Following are my concerns about applying SC309 for my wife (to be)

1) Does my wife has to compulsory fill app all by herself form47SP or I can just fill 47SP on her behalf & 40SP on my behalf and that will do? (She will be at home country and I will be in Australia)

2) Arranging PCC of all countries I have lived all over again is mandatory or previous (still valid) PCC are acceptable?

3) I really don't know how to show "History of your relationship:" . I am simply gonna marry her and leave for Australia. it will be an arranged marriage (not an affair or previous relationship). Is History of your relationship really necessary to provide even after Marriage certificate?

4) Similarly, I am confused how to prove Financial evidence of your relationship, The nature of the household & Social context of the relationship?

I will really appreciate if anyone can shed some light on this.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

sameerberlas said:


> Dear All Plz help me with my query.
> 
> I have got SC189 grant as a single applicant (as I am still single). Before I make initial entry I will get married and fly to Australia alone. Following are my concerns about applying SC309 for my wife (to be)
> 
> 1) Does my wife has to compulsory fill app all by herself form47SP or I can just fill 47SP on her behalf & 40SP on my behalf and that will do? (She will be at home country and I will be in Australia)
> 
> 2) Arranging PCC of all countries I have lived all over again is mandatory or previous (still valid) PCC are acceptable?
> 
> 3) I really don't know how to show "History of your relationship:" . I am simply gonna marry her and leave for Australia. it will be an arranged marriage (not an affair or previous relationship). Is History of your relationship really necessary to provide even after Marriage certificate?
> 
> 4) Similarly, I am confused how to prove Financial evidence of your relationship, The nature of the household & Social context of the relationship?
> 
> I will really appreciate if anyone can shed some light on this.



1) Does my wife has to compulsory fill app all by herself form47SP or I can just fill 47SP on her behalf & 40SP on my behalf and that will do? (She will be at home country and I will be in Australia)

--> I believe you can fill the form on her behalf. That's what I understood from the previous posts in this form 

2) Arranging PCC of all countries I have lived all over again is mandatory or previous (still valid) PCC are acceptable?

---> PCC is required only for your wife not you . 

3) I really don't know how to show "History of your relationship:" . I am simply gonna marry her and leave for Australia. it will be an arranged marriage (not an affair or previous relationship). Is History of your relationship really necessary to provide even after Marriage certificate?

--> Show details of you first meeting with her ( Air ticket if you went to meet her in another city.. etc) , Marriage invitation card , Whats app messages screen shots, email , 
Marriage photos , certificate , Honeymoon accommodation tickets, hotels , travelling together, Pics with relatives etc .. Every thing which give details of you relation

4) Similarly, I am confused how to prove Financial evidence of your relationship, The nature of the household & Social context of the relationship?
--> Show joint back account (your country/Aus), Details of funds transferred to her account, Travels tickets together, Pics together around famous spots, Both names in household bills in Pak, Invitation to attend parties with freinds etc ..


----------



## sameerb

spencerstreetguy said:


> 1) Does my wife has to compulsory fill app all by herself form47SP or I can just fill 47SP on her behalf & 40SP on my behalf and that will do? (She will be at home country and I will be in Australia)
> 
> --> I believe you can fill the form on her behalf. That's what I understood from the previous posts in this form
> 
> 2) Arranging PCC of all countries I have lived all over again is mandatory or previous (still valid) PCC are acceptable?
> 
> ---> PCC is required only for your wife not you .
> 
> 3) I really don't know how to show "History of your relationship:" . I am simply gonna marry her and leave for Australia. it will be an arranged marriage (not an affair or previous relationship). Is History of your relationship really necessary to provide even after Marriage certificate?
> 
> --> Show details of you first meeting with her ( Air ticket if you went to meet her in another city.. etc) , Marriage invitation card , Whats app messages screen shots, email ,
> Marriage photos , certificate , Honeymoon accommodation tickets, hotels , travelling together, Pics with relatives etc .. Every thing which give details of you relation
> 
> 4) Similarly, I am confused how to prove Financial evidence of your relationship, The nature of the household & Social context of the relationship?
> --> Show joint back account (your country/Aus), Details of funds transferred to her account, Travels tickets together, Pics together around famous spots, Both names in household bills in Pak, Invitation to attend parties with freinds etc ..


Thankyou, much appreciated.


----------



## Hisham Al Said

sameerberlas said:


> Thankyou, much appreciated.


One thing more, if you have a baby in the partner application, you still need to get pcc for yourself as well as your wife


----------



## atif5532

*partner visa 100/309 from pakistan*

Hi guys,
i am expat from Melbourne Australia. Got my PR on Oct 2015 and applied Partner visa 309/100 for my wife in Mid NOV. I have not received any correspondence at all from the department or Pakistani high commission in Islamabad. Can someone from this forum have lodged the application at same time and got a reply from the department can poke me and let me know..
Thank you very much guys i am very new to this forum can someone help.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*What to do next?*

Dear all,

Good evening! Hope everyone is fine. I applied my wife's partner visa and we received an email from case office that we need to provide further information. We lodged our Spouse visa application on 30th June, 2015 and we have got the case officer about a week ago. Now, i have a couple of doubts to which i feel i would get them here.

My wife is pregnant now and she is going to deliver the baby on 27 July, 2016. We already updated the same to the case officer and the Medical doctor at the hospital where she is going to take medical exam the day after tomorrow. The panel doctor said that they will take all tests excluding X-ray. In the meanwhile, i have been uploading all the supporting documents.

The questions are:
1. When can i add my child in the visa application? Do i need to wait till the birth of the baby and then add him/her to the visa application? Or can i add now itself?

2. If after birth of baby, what documents are to be added for the baby?

3. I applied for the Indian PCC as i have been living in Australia for about 2 years. How long does that take to get it?

4. How long does generally the case officer take to offer the partner visa after submission of all relevant documents? 

Thanks,

Sathi


----------



## Keenuz

Hello friend
Iam karan from brisbane applied for my wife visa 309 in newdelhi so here is my timeline
309 applied : 10 june 2015
Interview call : 21 march 2016 
After that no news of visa at all which is sad . Its been almost 11 months .
Guys if anyone know when iam ligible for visa 100 . Is it 2 years when i applied for visa 309 or when it granted .
Regards
Karan


----------



## andreyx108b

Keenuz said:


> Hello friend Iam karan from brisbane applied for my wife visa 309 in newdelhi so here is my timeline 309 applied : 10 june 2015 Interview call : 21 march 2016 After that no news of visa at all which is sad . Its been almost 11 months . Guys if anyone know when iam ligible for visa 100 . Is it 2 years when i applied for visa 309 or when it granted . Regards Karan


I guess you should hear soon


----------



## Keenuz

Yeah mate ... Hope so .. Its been one month when they called us for interview nothing after that ...


----------



## tsqaure

Keenuz....They are taking almost 12 months to give their decission on the application. Moreover I have also learnt that they have monthly limit for issuing spouse visa. So i guess it would be around mid may anytime.....Congrats for your interview call... Can you please share the details of your interview call..
Thanks 




Keenuz said:


> Yeah mate ... Hope so .. Its been one month when they called us for interview nothing after that ...


----------



## Keenuz

She was quiet weirdo .... Asking me why there was a one year gap between your engagement and marriage....when iam returning back to aus ... Confirming dates of marriage and ring ceremony ... Asked me about qualifications of my wife and her recent job and i answered all her questions... She also asked if visa granted would your wife fine with travelling before 25 june ... Interview date was 21 march ... Heard nthing afte that


----------



## tsqaure

I guess it would be pretty soon that you would be hearing from them....All the best and please keep us posted....

Thanks 



Keenuz said:


> She was quiet weirdo .... Asking me why there was a one year gap between your engagement and marriage....when iam returning back to aus ... Confirming dates of marriage and ring ceremony ... Asked me about qualifications of my wife and her recent job and i answered all her questions... She also asked if visa granted would your wife fine with travelling before 25 june ... Interview date was 21 march ... Heard nthing afte that


----------



## Keenuz

Sure mate .. I will


----------



## tsqaure

*Partner Visa 100*

Keenuz
With regards to your query on visa 100
1.)About two years after you lodge your application, you will be assessed for the permanent Partner visa (subclass 100).

2.)About three months before you are assessed, you will receive a letter asking you to provide more information. Additional information details would be more about your relationship and if its still going on. 

Please refer to partner visa handbook for more details.
Thanks 




Keenuz said:


> Hello friend
> Iam karan from brisbane applied for my wife visa 309 in newdelhi so here is my timeline
> 309 applied : 10 june 2015
> Interview call : 21 march 2016
> After that no news of visa at all which is sad . Its been almost 11 months .
> Guys if anyone know when iam ligible for visa 100 . Is it 2 years when i applied for visa 309 or when it granted .
> Regards
> Karan


----------



## skm2014

Hi All,

We have applied for spouse visa on 21st January 2016, medicals sent on February 3rd, through VFS Bangalore, India. We have not received any updates regarding the case except it says processing at Australian High commission New Delhi, is there a email address where we can ask them the likely timeline for visa grant? also at the time of submission we had given a cover letter stating about our case as an overview , will they read that? And also is there a way to have a immiaccount created even though we submitted at VFS office? Appreciate if any one can provide answers to this.

Thanks,
Sindhu


----------



## Keenuz

Hey sindu ... Mate its not even 3 months yet and they will be seriously pissed off if you wanna know how long will this take ... Just go on their website which says 11 months is a standard time and cud go upto 12 months . So relax mate .


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Keenuz said:


> Hey sindu ... Mate its not even 3 months yet and they will be seriously pissed off if you wanna know how long will this take ... Just go on their website which says 11 months is a standard time and cud go upto 12 months . So relax mate .


Thats right . we have applied on the 29th of January this year. I have not even bothered. Just keep your fingers crossed, tighten your seatbelt and enjoy the wait..some have got the visa approved in 4-5 months as well. Key here is to wait,:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tsqaure

That's quite astonishing to read that people have got 309 processed in 5 months, but maximum of the people are waiting over 11 months to get the visa.... All the best to all and be patient including myself 






Rocky Balboa said:


> Thats right . we have applied on the 29th of January this year. I have not even bothered. Just keep your fingers crossed, tighten your seatbelt and enjoy the wait..some have got the visa approved in 4-5 months as well. Key here is to wait,:fingerscrossed:


----------



## skm2014

Keenuz said:


> Hey sindu ... Mate its not even 3 months yet and they will be seriously pissed off if you wanna know how long will this take ... Just go on their website which says 11 months is a standard time and cud go upto 12 months . So relax mate .


The reason I want to contact them is because I have availed work from India option till June, so that I can stay with my husband until he gets a visa granted, if in case it delays further , will have to reconsider travel plans and working options. We had mentioned this at the time of submission in our cover letter, it is not exactly being impatient, just to plan ahead.


----------



## skm2014

Rocky Balboa said:


> Thats right . we have applied on the 29th of January this year. I have not even bothered. Just keep your fingers crossed, tighten your seatbelt and enjoy the wait..some have got the visa approved in 4-5 months as well. Key here is to wait,:fingerscrossed:


Thanks , yes that is the hope :fingerscrossed:


----------



## minasalman

hi i m hira 
23 feb 2016: fee paid n submit online application . 
got two emails 1 . acknowledgmnt
2 . biometric n medical

3 march medical done
7 march biometrics done
17 march submitted all required documents
23 april recieved auto generatedemail that your application is dispatched to australain consulate general . auto email will inform you whn the application will return and is availblefor collection at application centre ..

did anyone else recieve this email. what does it mean how much process time is left .
curious ??


----------



## girlaussie

This only means that your application is now with the Australian Consulate General for further review as you are all done with your biometrics/medical. Total processing time is between 12-14 months so your case is pretty much within the time frame.

Girl Aussie



minasalman said:


> hi i m hira
> 23 feb 2016: fee paid n submit online application .
> got two emails 1 . acknowledgmnt
> 2 . biometric n medical
> 
> 3 march medical done
> 7 march biometrics done
> 17 march submitted all required documents
> 23 april recieved auto generatedemail that your application is dispatched to australain consulate general . auto email will inform you whn the application will return and is availblefor collection at application centre ..
> 
> did anyone else recieve this email. what does it mean how much process time is left .
> curious ??


----------



## spencerstreetguy

girlaussie said:


> This only means that your application is now with the Australian Consulate General for further review as you are all done with your biometrics/medical. Total processing time is between 12-14 months so your case is pretty much within the time frame.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi all,
I didn't understood "Biometric done". I submitted my wife's application online and done medicals ? 

Medical status says - clearance provided .

What is meaning of biometric. I have not done any such test. Did I miss anything ?


----------



## september2015

Hey spencer street guy,biometrics are the finger prints and photo graph which they take at their dedicated centers like vfs. 
If your wife hasnt given biometrics ,then i suggest you book that asap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencerstreetguy

september2015 said:


> Hey spencer street guy,biometrics are the finger prints and photo graph which they take at their dedicated centers like vfs.
> If your wife hasnt given biometrics ,then i suggest you book that asap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply .. appreciate it .. 

but it confused me even more .. I have not involved vfs in my application .. 

Here is what I did ..

Submitted 309/100 application online ... paid fee .. uploaded docs .. took medical appointment .. medicals cleared .. applied 600 visitor visa for wife .. she is here now as tourist ... 

Not sure how and where to go for Biometrics now .. 

Many thanks if someone can reply ..


----------



## tsqaure

*Biometrics*

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Biom/biometrics-countries

Please visit the above link which is self explanatory. 

Thanks 





spencerstreetguy said:


> Thanks for your reply .. appreciate it ..
> 
> but it confused me even more .. I have not involved vfs in my application ..
> 
> Here is what I did ..
> 
> Submitted 309/100 application online ... paid fee .. uploaded docs .. took medical appointment .. medicals cleared .. applied 600 visitor visa for wife .. she is here now as tourist ...
> 
> Not sure how and where to go for Biometrics now ..
> 
> Many thanks if someone can reply ..


----------



## melbindi82

members

I was a passive member of this group, been looking at visa grant messages and status updates of partner visa processing. Now the time has come for me announce the partner visa grant message to the group.

Location : Some where in South INDIA 

Timelines are below

Engaged: 11 June 2015
Visa Launched: 06 July 2015
PCC and medicals done in August and uploaded.
All documents were attached by August
Married : 06 December 2015
Applied 600 Visit visa around 10th December 2015
Uploaded marriage certificate and marriage pics in December
Vsit Visa granted in 11 days for 6 months ( which i requested )
Wifey and i came back to Australia 06 January 2016, wifey was on visit visa
I called AHC New delhi on 06 Apr 2016 asking about status of partner visa, they asked me to wait as the processing time is around 12 months.
submitted change in circumstances saying both are married and wifeys address and phone number as Australia local.

Got call from case office on 19th April 2016, had a small conversation with me asking my name , DOB, whether it was first relation ship for both, where my wife is staying now, is she staying with me in Australia. She has to go offshore to get her visa approved, arrange travel for her and revert to email which she is gonna send.

Wife left to India on 24th April 2016 and visa granted on 25th April 2016 as it was Anzac day public holiday, i was not expecting it , but mail arrived late in night around 9:30 AEST local time.

----------------------------------------------

I was married earlier in 2009 and divorced in 2014 and my ex and i arrived here on offshore PR subclass 139, after divorce i became citizen.

Case officer now asked me was it your first relation ship, and i answered saying i was divorced before this marriage and my wife is aware of that.

Above if the brief background and update on my partner visa.
Thanks all and All the best mates.

any queries shoot a question.

Thanks ya


----------



## monty83

Hi,
Please tell me if the VISA 189 is granted and the person is still outside. Can he add the spouse in the file still or the person need to be in Australia first and then apply for partner visa


----------



## september2015

monty83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please tell me if the VISA 189 is granted and the person is still outside. Can he add the spouse in the file still or the person need to be in Australia first and then apply for partner visa




Hi monty,
You'd need to apply for a partner visa separetly.


----------



## andreyx108b

melbindi82 said:


> members I was a passive member of this group, been looking at visa grant messages and status updates of partner visa processing. Now the time has come for me announce the partner visa grant message to the group. Location : Some where in South INDIA Timelines are below Engaged: 11 June 2015 Visa Launched: 06 July 2015 PCC and medicals done in August and uploaded. All documents were attached by August Married : 06 December 2015 Applied 600 Visit visa around 10th December 2015 Uploaded marriage certificate and marriage pics in December Vsit Visa granted in 11 days for 6 months ( which i requested ) Wifey and i came back to Australia 06 January 2016, wifey was on visit visa I called AHC New delhi on 06 Apr 2016 asking about status of partner visa, they asked me to wait as the processing time is around 12 months. submitted change in circumstances saying both are married and wifeys address and phone number as Australia local. Got call from case office on 19th April 2016, had a small conversation with me asking my name , DOB, whether it was first relation ship for both, where my wife is staying now, is she staying with me in Australia. She has to go offshore to get her visa approved, arrange travel for her and revert to email which she is gonna send. Wife left to India on 24th April 2016 and visa granted on 25th April 2016 as it was Anzac day public holiday, i was not expecting it , but mail arrived late in night around 9:30 AEST local time. ---------------------------------------------- I was married earlier in 2009 and divorced in 2014 and my ex and i arrived here on offshore PR subclass 139, after divorce i became citizen. Case officer now asked me was it your first relation ship, and i answered saying i was divorced before this marriage and my wife is aware of that. Above if the brief background and update on my partner visa. Thanks all and All the best mates. any queries shoot a question. Thanks ya


Congrats!!!


----------



## monty83

september2015 said:


> Hi monty,
> You'd need to apply for a partner visa separetly.


Can I apply while I am outside Australia. you think it will take long time because I am offshore as well


----------



## september2015

monty83 said:


> Can I apply while I am outside Australia. you think it will take long time because I am offshore as well




It doesnt matter. You can apply 309 m,both of them takes the same amount of time. 
I'd say apply asap as it will lengthen the decision.


----------



## monty83

Thanks you for your help


----------



## Deepak Khatri

I applied for TR in Australa on Nov. 2015. How much time is taken by immigration department


----------



## HMalhotra

melbindi82 said:


> members
> 
> I was a passive member of this group, been looking at visa grant messages and status updates of partner visa processing. Now the time has come for me announce the partner visa grant message to the group.
> 
> Location : Some where in South INDIA
> 
> Timelines are below
> 
> Engaged: 11 June 2015
> Visa Launched: 06 July 2015
> PCC and medicals done in August and uploaded.
> All documents were attached by August
> Married : 06 December 2015
> Applied 600 Visit visa around 10th December 2015
> Uploaded marriage certificate and marriage pics in December
> Vsit Visa granted in 11 days for 6 months ( which i requested )
> Wifey and i came back to Australia 06 January 2016, wifey was on visit visa
> I called AHC New delhi on 06 Apr 2016 asking about status of partner visa, they asked me to wait as the processing time is around 12 months.
> submitted change in circumstances saying both are married and wifeys address and phone number as Australia local.
> 
> Got call from case office on 19th April 2016, had a small conversation with me asking my name , DOB, whether it was first relation ship for both, where my wife is staying now, is she staying with me in Australia. She has to go offshore to get her visa approved, arrange travel for her and revert to email which she is gonna send.
> 
> Wife left to India on 24th April 2016 and visa granted on 25th April 2016 as it was Anzac day public holiday, i was not expecting it , but mail arrived late in night around 9:30 AEST local time.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> I was married earlier in 2009 and divorced in 2014 and my ex and i arrived here on offshore PR subclass 139, after divorce i became citizen.
> 
> Case officer now asked me was it your first relation ship, and i answered saying i was divorced before this marriage and my wife is aware of that.
> 
> Above if the brief background and update on my partner visa.
> Thanks all and All the best mates.
> 
> any queries shoot a question.
> 
> Thanks ya



Hi, congrats! I also applied for my wife's visa on the same date as yours. After reading your post, seems we are pretty close to getting the grant!

Thanks for sharing!
HMalhotra


----------



## tsqaure

Same here HMalhotra......eagerly waiting for your grant....
Tsquare.





HMalhotra said:


> Hi, congrats! I also applied for my wife's visa on the same date as yours. After reading your post, seems we are pretty close to getting the grant!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> HMalhotra


----------



## HMalhotra

HMalhotra said:


> tsqaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here HMalhotra......eagerly waiting for your grant....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsqaure.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tsqaure. That's very nice of you to say that. What's your timeline..
> 
> HMalhotra
Click to expand...


----------



## tsqaure

I have updated my timeline in the tracker .....





HMalhotra said:


> HMalhotra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tsqaure. That's very nice of you to say that. What's your timeline..
> 
> HMalhotra
Click to expand...


----------



## HMalhotra

tsqaure said:


> I have updated my timeline in the tracker .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMalhotra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMalhotra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tsqaure. That's very nice of you to say that. What's your timeline..
> 
> HMalhotra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, you mentioned u have lodged subclass 100. Is that right? I didn't really get it. How can u lodge subclass 100 offshore and the fact that you haven't received the grant till now, despite of lodging it bout 10 months ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## micalparkz

Hi,

One of my friends, whose DOL was 17 Nov 15, his Mrs got the interview call on 20 April 16 from AHC Islamabad.

My DOL is 30 Nov 15; does this mean I should be expecting a call soon?

Thanks.


----------



## tsqaure

*Subclass 100*

To lodge the subclass 100 without lodging 309 one needs to meet certain criteria.
1. should be married for atleast 3 years to an australian citizen / permanent visa holder

OR

2. should be married for atleast 2 years and have a child (directly dependent)

Since we meet both of these criteria we applied for subclass 100. 

Thanks





HMalhotra said:


> tsqaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have updated my timeline in the tracker .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you mentioned u have lodged subclass 100. Is that right? I didn't really get it. How can u lodge subclass 100 offshore and the fact that you haven't received the grant till now, despite of lodging it bout 10 months ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## HMalhotra

tsqaure said:


> To lodge the subclass 100 without lodging 309 one needs to meet certain criteria.
> 1. should be married for atleast 3 years to an australian citizen / permanent visa holder
> 
> OR
> 
> 2. should be married for atleast 2 years and have a child (directly dependent)
> 
> Since we meet both of these criteria we applied for subclass 100.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok.. Fair enough. That makes sense now. I didn't know the option of lodging subclass 100 visa directly. Thanks for the info Tsqaure.


----------



## girlaussie

Depends, every case is different.

Girl Aussie



micalparkz said:


> My DOL is 30 Nov 15; does this mean I should be expecting a call soon?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## girlaussie

No, you can't lodge 100 visa without lodging 309. When an applicant lodge a Partner Visa, he/she actually applies for 309 but if applicant meet 100 visa criteria & provide all the documents to support his/her application then the department will make a decision using the information you provide whether to grant 309 or 100 visa.

Girl Aussie



HMalhotra said:


> tsqaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> To lodge the subclass 100 without lodging 309 one needs to meet certain criteria.
> 1. should be married for atleast 3 years to an australian citizen / permanent visa holder
> 
> OR
> 
> 2. should be married for atleast 2 years and have a child (directly dependent)
> 
> Since we meet both of these criteria we applied for subclass 100.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok.. Fair enough. That makes sense now. I didn't know the option of lodging subclass 100 visa directly. Thanks for the info Tsqaure.
Click to expand...


----------



## HMalhotra

girlaussie said:


> No, you can't lodge 100 visa without lodging 309. When an applicant lodge a Partner Visa, he/she actually applies for 309 but if applicant meet 100 visa criteria & provide all the documents to support his/her application then the department will make a decision using the information you provide whether to grant 309 or 100 visa.
> 
> Girl Aussie
> 
> 
> 
> HMalhotra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsqaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> To lodge the subclass 100 without lodging 309 one needs to meet certain criteria.
> 1. should be married for atleast 3 years to an australian citizen / permanent visa holder
> 
> OR
> 
> 2. should be married for atleast 2 years and have a child (directly dependent)
> 
> Since we meet both of these criteria we applied for subclass 100.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok.. Fair enough. That makes sense now. I didn't know the option of lodging subclass 100 visa directly. Thanks for the info Tsqaure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks girlaussie.. Tsqaure, please share the visa subclass after its granted.
> 
> All the best!
> HMalhotra
Click to expand...


----------



## tsqaure

Good that could provide some assistance happy today


----------



## tsqaure

Girlaussie.. maybe correct. As i was reading the forum I came across a case where they were granted 309 even though they were eligible for 100 and had applied for the same. So i guess girlaussie explanation is quite correct.
Thanks 






tsqaure said:


> Good that could provide some assistance happy today


----------



## nas.perth

I have just lodged my wife's visitor visa. Automated email asked for biometric scan with a barcode in the PDF. My wife already did her biometric scan in December last year for 309. FYI I used the same account for 600 & 309. So the million dollar question is does she need to go for a second scan?


----------



## melbindi82

HMalhotra said:


> Hi, congrats! I also applied for my wife's visa on the same date as yours. After reading your post, seems we are pretty close to getting the grant!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> HMalhotra


All the best mate


----------



## nas.perth

DOL 17 Dec 2015
Aproved 3 may 2016
Online Application 
No interview 
No case officer allocated 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

nas.perth said:


> DOL 17 Dec 2015
> Aproved 3 may 2016
> Online Application
> No interview
> No case officer allocated
> Good luck everyone.


HI Bro,

Thats a great news for us who applied in the January of this year. Can you please elaborate your case a bit? When did you/your wife submit your Biometrics, PCC and Medicals? How long were you guys married for? What about Marriage photos, post recpetion party, honeymoon, dating pics and videos (How many did you submit), your chat history (viber, skype or facebook when you two were living apart), telephone logs, etc. Please tell us in detail. I applied on the end of January and have no news fromt he CO/ only says Assessment in Progress:noidea:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

nas.perth said:


> DOL 17 Dec 2015
> Aproved 3 may 2016
> Online Application
> No interview
> No case officer allocated
> Good luck everyone.


LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, here is a case of nas.perth whose spouse visa has been approved in 4 and half months !!!!lane:lane:


----------



## andreyx108b

nas.perth said:


> DOL 17 Dec 2015 Aproved 3 may 2016 Online Application No interview No case officer allocated Good luck everyone.


Congrats! Super fast!


----------



## Ronb

Hello,

I applied for partner visa while onshore on 21 Nov 2015. I uploaded all the documents apart from medicals and pcc. The application status is "Application Received ". It hasn't changed since. Can you tell me what will be the next stage and how will I come to know whether CO is assigned? I haven't received any email from them for any documents. I have seen few people in the forum with lodging dates near to mine getting grants. 

Regards.

www.expatforum.com


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Ronb said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied for partner visa while onshore on 21 Nov 2015. I uploaded all the documents apart from medicals and pcc. The application status is "Application Received ". It hasn't changed since. Can you tell me what will be the next stage and how will I come to know whether CO is assigned? I haven't received any email from them for any documents. I have seen few people in the forum with lodging dates near to mine getting grants.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Expats Living Abroad | ExpatForum.com


Why are you waiting for CO to be assigned ? . I suggest upload PCC and medicals. For medicals, get you HAP ID generated and book a medical appointment. For PCC, book online appointment in passport site and pay fee (Rs 500) go to PSK in india (preferably same passport office where passport was issued) and get you PCC same day


Thanks


----------



## Ronb

spencerstreetguy said:


> Why are you waiting for CO to be assigned ? . I suggest upload PCC and medicals. For medicals, get you HAP ID generated and book a medical appointment. For PCC, book online appointment in passport site and pay fee (Rs 500) go to PSK in india (preferably same passport office where passport was issued) and get you PCC same day Thanks


I waited for PCC and medical because its valid only for a year. If my application is not processed within a year I will have to do both again. I am in Australia so its not possible for me to walk into PSK for a PCC.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Ronb said:


> I waited for PCC and medical because its valid only for a year. If my application is not processed within a year I will have to do both again. I am in Australia so its not possible for me to walk into PSK for a PCC.
> 
> <_CFXNotificationTokenRegistration: 0x14f9c6d0>


Makes sense .. 

ALso, PCC required only for spouse as you are already here .. In case CO ask, you can go to VFS center in Australia .. good luck


----------



## HMalhotra

Ronb said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied for partner visa while onshore on 21 Nov 2015. I uploaded all the documents apart from medicals and pcc. The application status is "Application Received ". It hasn't changed since. Can you tell me what will be the next stage and how will I come to know whether CO is assigned? I haven't received any email from them for any documents. I have seen few people in the forum with lodging dates near to mine getting grants.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> www.expatforum.com


Hi Mate, totally your call if you wanna get them done now or would like to wait for the CO to be assigned and request you for them. As you applied in Nov last year, I am pretty sure you will get the visa before your pcc or medical gets expired even if you go for them today.

As far as grant is concerned, I m a bit unsure about how it's going on at the moment coz I applied for my wife's visa in July last year and as per the time frames given by the department, I should ideally be getting it around next month sometime. But I m surprised to see some people getting the grant for the same visa (applied from the same or similar (high risk) country within 5 to 6 months, which I believe is really good for those who got it but makes the people who applied for it almost an year back look like fools. 

So it's your call mate, decide for yourself.

Best of luck,
HMalhotra


----------



## micalparkz

I don't know about India but as soon as an application is lodged for a Pakistani applicant, we receive an email from AHC Islamabad asking us a list of documents to upload (if not uploaded while putting through an application)

In that list of docs, PCC and Medical are specifically mentioned.

Timeline varies for different countries I guess as per the number of applications too.

I strongly recommend that you upload everything so that whenever your case gets reviewed, they have everything in front.

I read somewhere that if they have to request something (which they were expecting that it should have been uploaded) it slows down the process.

Best of luck, my DOL is 30 Nov 16, so pretty near you.




Ronb said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied for partner visa while onshore on 21 Nov 2015. I uploaded all the documents apart from medicals and pcc. The application status is "Application Received ". It hasn't changed since. Can you tell me what will be the next stage and how will I come to know whether CO is assigned? I haven't received any email from them for any documents. I have seen few people in the forum with lodging dates near to mine getting grants.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Expats Living Abroad | ExpatForum.com


----------



## Rocky Balboa

micalparkz said:


> i don't know about india but as soon as an application is lodged for a pakistani applicant, we receive an email from ahc islamabad asking us a list of documents to upload (if not uploaded while putting through an application)
> 
> in that list of docs, pcc and medical are specifically mentioned.
> 
> Timeline varies for different countries i guess as per the number of applications too.
> 
> I strongly recommend that you upload everything so that whenever your case gets reviewed, they have everything in front.
> 
> I read somewhere that if they have to request something (which they were expecting that it should have been uploaded) it slows down the process.
> 
> Best of luck, *my dol is 30 nov 16*, so pretty near you.


:d:d:d


----------



## pk001

*decree certificate*

hi all
i have problem regarding decree certificate.
i have already apply my partner visa she is single and i am divorcee and currently permanent residence in Australia.
At the time of my visa process i submitted mutual understanding paper for my divorce and CO is accepted this.

so my main quotation is decree certificate is compulsory for my wife visa process.
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## HMalhotra

Mate, you have no different process in India. It's exactly the same. And when it comes to processing times, it shouldn't vary between high risk countries whether it's India, Pak or any other for that matter. And that's why I mentioned in my last post that I am unable to understand how the whole thing is working at the moment.

As these countries are considered highly risky by the Australian immigration department, the processing time is and should be the same for all. Anyways best of luck with your app.

HMalhotra


----------



## karand9125

*Usual resident?*

Hello people,

I am new to the forum and have some queries in regards to offshore partner visa.

My wife is Australian PR and has lived in Australia since from 2008 Aug to 2014 Dec. She initially went to Australia as a student and since 2013 Feb has been a PR. She has her bachelor and masters degree from Australia and was working as full time nurse from feb 2013 to DEC 2014. In feb 2015, she moved to Singapore as I work here and now we are planning to move to Australia and apply for partner visa. As she has been outside of Australia since more than 12 months will she be considered usual resident ? She has lived in Australia for for than 5 years and been outside for more than a year. She is currently pursuing her second masters through Australian university online will that help. Also, I heard she can make a affidavit to Australian government stating she will be coming back for good and make Australia her home once I get the partner visa.. Is their any other thing we can do to make our application stronger?


----------



## karand9125

Could anybody help on the above


----------



## paisrikanth

Hi Guys,

I submitted my Spouse Visa 309 from India on May 9th 2016 and uploading documents now, My Wife is flying to Australia on tourist visa on 28th of May. Could you please help me on the below query?

1. What about the biometrics? When should it be done ? Can this be done from Australia?
2. Also,, in Australia I'm employed and have my payslps but I'm living with my friend , the rental agreement and Utility Bills are in the name of my friend. How can I submit evidence of accommodation now ?

Please help

Regards
Srikanth


----------



## spencerstreetguy

paisrikanth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my Spouse Visa 309 from India on May 9th 2016 and uploading documents now, My Wife is flying to Australia on tourist visa on 28th of May. Could you please help me on the below query?
> 
> 1. What about the biometrics? When should it be done ? Can this be done from Australia?
> 2. Also,, in Australia I'm employed and have my payslps but I'm living with my friend , the rental agreement and Utility Bills are in the name of my friend. How can I submit evidence of accommodation now ?
> 
> Please help
> 
> Regards
> Srikanth


1. I think Biometric is not required for Indian nationala. refer .. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Biom/biometrics-countries

I didnt do mine when i lodged online in India.

2. Lots of other proof are accepted .. DL , Account statements, Tax return statements etc .. One of these should be ok.


----------



## VBP

*Hello*

Hello people,

At the outset, want to wish luck to all the people here waiting for a decision.

To introduce myself, Im a PR holder of Australia residing in Sydney and recently got married. Have got the marriage certificate with myself, I believe i need to apply for 309/100 if im applying in India, just wanted help in terms of any checklist or document formats if its available readily.. Also if there is any informal group formed except for this platform, do let me know! Would be very thankful for any info if any fellow member can provide..

Thanks in advance and look forward to connect with fellow members in due course.

Cheers


----------



## skm2014

Can anyone answer which month's application from India is being picked ?


----------



## spencerstreetguy

VBP said:


> Hello people,
> 
> At the outset, want to wish luck to all the people here waiting for a decision.
> 
> To introduce myself, Im a PR holder of Australia residing in Sydney and recently got married. Have got the marriage certificate with myself, I believe i need to apply for 309/100 if im applying in India, just wanted help in terms of any checklist or document formats if its available readily.. Also if there is any informal group formed except for this platform, do let me know! Would be very thankful for any info if any fellow member can provide..
> 
> Thanks in advance and look forward to connect with fellow members in due course.
> 
> Cheers


Hello there,

Congratulation on your marriage!

Yes, you need to apply 309/100 as India is a high risk country and comes under offshore visa list. 

I think no checklist is required as you will be doing an online application using your own immi account ( you as sponsor and wife applicant) . You should go and fill the form using you immi account under "family visa" section. Once you have filled the form and paid the fee, you will get application receipt acknowledgement. You will then be able to upload all supporting documents.

Since the list of documents is already given by department, I think no other checklist is required.

Only other thing is indian PCC and medicals. 

So create a immi account for your wife and go to medicals section. Generate a HAP ID and go to approved medical center in india (if she is there). They will do the test and submit results electronically using the HAP ID.

PCC can be arranged by taking an appointment in PSK india.

cheers


----------



## SBHAS

Hello,

I m new to this forum and I am in the process of applying 309/100. I want to know whether I can include my mother-in-law in my application as she is living with us and wholly dependent on me and my husband. She cannot live alone after I leave to Australia. I've seen in the online application there is an Mother/Father-in-Law option in the migrating family member section. 

Please help as we are stuck here. how can we proceed.


----------



## andreyx108b

SBHAS said:


> Hello, I m new to this forum and I am in the process of applying 309/100. I want to know whether I can include my mother-in-law in my application as she is living with us and wholly dependent on me and my husband. She cannot live alone after I leave to Australia. I've seen in the online application there is an Mother/Father-in-Law option in the migrating family member section. Please help as we are stuck here. how can we proceed.


As far as i know - yes, as a dependent of a main applicant.


----------



## SBHAS

Thank you audrey for your response. What kind of documents I need to provide to them in order to show the dependency. I am actually a house wife and my husband supporting all the financial needs of me, my kids and my mother-in-law. We all are living in mother-in-law house and my husband managing the bills and all the expenses. 

Can you please shed some light on it??


----------



## HMalhotra

Hi Guys,

Happy to announce, VISA GRANTED! Got it exactly when I was hoping. Got a call from the case officer earlier today that he had finalized the visa application and I should be getting the email soon. Just received it!

All the best to all of you guys!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to announce, VISA GRANTED! Got it exactly when I was hoping. Got a call from the case officer earlier today that he had finalized the visa application and I should be getting the email soon. Just received it!
> 
> All the best to all of you guys!


Congrats !!lane:10 months is not bad..well within the time frame of 12-14 months!


----------



## VBP

Hello,

Thanks for your reply, really appreciate it!

will do so. just wanted to check the documents can be uploaded over a course of time or all need to be uploaded at once.

Also for affidavit, are there any specifics which need to be catered to?

Thanks once again.

Cheers!




spencerstreetguy said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Congratulation on your marriage!
> 
> Yes, you need to apply 309/100 as India is a high risk country and comes under offshore visa list.
> 
> I think no checklist is required as you will be doing an online application using your own immi account ( you as sponsor and wife applicant) . You should go and fill the form using you immi account under "family visa" section. Once you have filled the form and paid the fee, you will get application receipt acknowledgement. You will then be able to upload all supporting documents.
> 
> Since the list of documents is already given by department, I think no other checklist is required.
> 
> Only other thing is indian PCC and medicals.
> 
> So create a immi account for your wife and go to medicals section. Generate a HAP ID and go to approved medical center in india (if she is there). They will do the test and submit results electronically using the HAP ID.
> 
> PCC can be arranged by taking an appointment in PSK india.
> 
> cheers


----------



## tsqaure

*Congrats.....*

Hi... Very happy to hear the great news which we all were waiting for such a long time... finally the day arrived...We all who have applied around your timeline should be expecting to hear from the case officer soon.
Take care....




HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to announce, VISA GRANTED! Got it exactly when I was hoping. Got a call from the case officer earlier today that he had finalized the visa application and I should be getting the email soon. Just received it!
> 
> All the best to all of you guys!


----------



## HMalhotra

tsqaure said:


> Hi... Very happy to hear the great news which we all were waiting for such a long time... finally the day arrived...We all who have applied around your timeline should be expecting to hear from the case officer soon.
> Take care....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMalhotra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to announce, VISA GRANTED! Got it exactly when I was hoping. Got a call from the case officer earlier today that he had finalized the visa application and I should be getting the email soon. Just received it!
> 
> All the best to all of you guys!
Click to expand...


Thanks Tsqaure! Yes indeed you should hear soon. Just to add, the case officer was very nice to talk to and as my wife's medical and PCC are due to expire in the first week of June, he gave her a late December date by which she is suppose to enter Australia. 

So yes, if you guys had uploaded PCC and medical upfront and is due to expire soon, you can always ask the CO to extend the travelling date if they get in touch.

All the best once again!
HMalhotra


----------



## tsqaure

Hi HMalhotra...
Hope to hear the news soon, wasn't there any further question to you by CO ? Only those few lines about your application ? 

Thanks and congrats once again 






HMalhotra said:


> Thanks Tsqaure! Yes indeed you should hear soon. Just to add, the case officer was very nice to talk to and as my wife's medical and PCC are due to expire in the first week of June, he gave her a late December date by which she is suppose to enter Australia.
> 
> So yes, if you guys had uploaded PCC and medical upfront and is due to expire soon, you can always ask the CO to extend the travelling date if they get in touch.
> 
> All the best once again!
> HMalhotra


----------



## tsqaure

Also i have noted that most of the cases has been granted either on Monday or Tuesday, so assume they have allocated these two days to work on spouse visa applications.


----------



## it58_shailesh

Becky26 said:


> Affidavits- You can use the template but not the actual form (I've explained why)
> Passport Photographs- I submitted a paper application so I provided 4 photos of me and 2 of my husband's.
> Medicare Care- I attached a certified copy of my husband's card.
> Driver's License- I attached certified photocopies of both my husband's and my Queensland Driver's License.
> Employment Letter/last 2 yrs Income tax Return/Copy of salary slip- I didn't provide them at the time of application as my husband had quit his job because his employer wouldn't give him time off to come to India with me.
> But when he moved back to Australia in November 2013 it took a couple of months to find a job and when he did I just attached his employment letter, payslips and my husband's joint bank account statement to show his salary goes to our joint account in an email and sent it to my case officer. Didn't bother about sending Income Tax Returns.
> 
> Having said that, finances are not required to be able to sponsor partner on a partner visa. As I have mentioned this many times in the past, job stability and savings add brownie points to ones applications, but they are not a deciding factor.
> The sponsor can be on centrelink or retired and still be able to sponsor his/her partner.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky



Hi Becky, 
Would you be able to share sample for below ? I have messaged you personally on my email id. I would really appreciate this. 
affidavits from individuals with personal knowledge of relationships means they have attended marriage ceremony.

Regards
Shailesh


----------



## HMalhotra

tsqaure said:


> Also i have noted that most of the cases has been granted either on Monday or Tuesday, so assume they have allocated these two days to work on spouse visa applications.


Yup, that was very much it! No questions asked. He said he called only to inform that the visa was finalised. As I said earlier, the guy was really nice.

Regards,
HMalhotra


----------



## lonelyplaneteer

No one called. No question asked.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

lonelyplaneteer said:


> No one called. No question asked.


----------



## Inf_18

Hi Friends,

I have few queries regarding my wife's visa application, can someone please help me out?

1. I already have a PR and worked in Australia for 6 months. Can my wife claim 5 partner points by any chance? (To apply for 189 independently)

2. To apply for 309, do I need to be a sponsor for her, and Should be in Australia ?

3. is there any way to reduce the waiting period? (like applying from Australia or paper application etc)

Thanks in advance.

Kindly help me with above queries....


----------



## VBP

Hello,

I just wanted to check the statutory declaration (affidavit) by parents needs to be uploaded under which section in the immi account. could not find one...

A swift response would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Cheers


----------



## talexpat

VBP said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just wanted to check the statutory declaration (affidavit) by parents needs to be uploaded under which section in the immi account. could not find one...
> 
> A swift response would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Luckily you: Statutory Declaration can be uploaded under Applicant> Social aspects of the relationship, Evidence of > Statutory Declaration.

Well, as far as uploading rest of the docs in Immiaccount is concerned, there is no hard and fast rule. Upload your documents to the most relevant category you consider and hopefully CO should be able access all uploaded docs.

Cheers!


----------



## thanku

*PCC from RPO*

Hello friends,

looking for some advise.
My wife has applied for Partner visa on Jan-16.
We got an email yesterday to provide PCC from Regional Passport Office in India

However she is in Melbourne on Tourist Visa and PCC from passport office need physical presence.

Can you please advise:
1) how can i contact my Case Officer (is it assigned yet)? I just got an email from enquiry-India which asks for PCC within 28 days. There is no mention of Case officer. The phone number is of VFS mumbai.

2) Is it possible if I give PCC from high consulate instead from India? Has somebody here done that

3) Does it means her application is open and decision on visa will be made soon after we submit PCC or is it just intermittent request?

Any advise will be very helpful thanks


----------



## shivkaundal

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have few queries regarding my wife's visa application, can someone please help me out?
> 
> 1. I already have a PR and worked in Australia for 6 months. Can my wife claim 5 partner points by any chance? (To apply for 189 independently)
> 
> 2. To apply for 309, do I need to be a sponsor for her, and Should be in Australia ?
> 
> 3. is there any way to reduce the waiting period? (like applying from Australia or paper application etc)
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Kindly help me with above queries....


Where r u located now? You can apply for your wife visa under 309/100 category by sponsoring her. first your wife will get visa under 100 category and then after 2 years it will be converted into 309. if you are applying under partner category u have to be the sponsor and should be living in Australia.


----------



## talexpat

shivkaundal said:


> Where r u located now? You can apply for your wife visa under 309/100 category by sponsoring her. first your wife will get visa under 100 category and then after 2 years it will be converted into 309. if you are applying under partner category u have to be the sponsor and should be living in Australia.


Just a minor correction, 309 visa is granted first (Partner (Provisional) visa) and on fulfilling further requirements, it gets converted to PR (Subclass 100).


----------



## talexpat

Hi All,

Any further update on Pakistani partner visa 309 applicants? Which DOL cases are being assessed nowadays? 

Please provide update here, be it from any of your relatives/friends. It still helps!

Cheers!


----------



## micalparkz

Talex

No update. DOL 30 nov 15

Waiting for interview.

My friend whose dol was 17 nov, has had 2 interviews but that so because there were some conflicting statements between interviewees.


----------



## micalparkz

Does anyone know for Pakistan that once partner visa 309 is granted, is getting the visa stamped is necessary?


I am on PR and i never got visa stamped and never faced any issue as I showed print of grant notification at Pakistani Immigration. In Australia, they only see your Pakistani Passport.

Thanks.


----------



## micalparkz

talexpat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any further update on Pakistani partner visa 309 applicants? Which DOL cases are being assessed nowadays?
> 
> Please provide update here, be it from any of your relatives/friends. It still helps!
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Talexpat,

From AHC Islamabad, we are require to obtain two affidavits, I had uploaded both.

But I recently checked that one of the Affidavits had date of marriage wrong, however the seconf affidavit has it correct. It can clearly be noticed that it is a typing error as instead of September, they wrote December, (date and year being correct)

I have run out of space for my Mrs Doc upload limit, i.e. 60.

1) Do you think I should get the affidavit again and upload it in my sponsor immi section?

2) My DOL is 30 Nov 15, I have not had any interview call nor my Mrs. Is this a matter of concern?


Thanks.


----------



## Chaths

thanku said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> looking for some advise.
> My wife has applied for Partner visa on Jan-16.
> We got an email yesterday to provide PCC from Regional Passport Office in India
> 
> However she is in Melbourne on Tourist Visa and PCC from passport office need physical presence.
> 
> Can you please advise:
> 1) how can i contact my Case Officer (is it assigned yet)? I just got an email from enquiry-India which asks for PCC within 28 days. There is no mention of Case officer. The phone number is of VFS mumbai.
> 
> 2) Is it possible if I give PCC from high consulate instead from India? Has somebody here done that
> 
> 3) Does it means her application is open and decision on visa will be made soon after we submit PCC or is it just intermittent request?
> 
> Any advise will be very helpful thanks


You can apply from the embassy/VFS here in Australia.. The application details are explained in detail on the VFS website... It takes around 2 weeks for approval.. In some rare cases takes around 2 months... (Source: have done this last week)


----------



## Chaths

Hi all,

I am in the same situation. Applied in Dec 15 and PCC Requested. Does this mean approval is near.

Also could anyone pls let me know how do we upload casual and marriage photos in the application... Does zip file work or do we add pics to word file and upload. The word file


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Chaths said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in the same situation. Applied in Dec 15 and PCC Requested. Does this mean approval is near.
> 
> Also could anyone pls let me know how do we upload casual and marriage photos in the application... Does zip file work or do we add pics to word file and upload. The word file


Looks like CO gonna be assigned very shortly.

You can upload pics in jpg format. In application you can submit upto 60 files. Pls do not use zip and we are not sure if they can view.


----------



## jasdeep

`On Friday i received a call from VFS delhi and the girl asked me to give mine Indian PCC.
*" I am living in Australia for the last 12 months and i am a PR.I have Applied for a partner visa for my wife in August last year"*

Surprise that why they asked me my PCC?Well i am applying for my PCC here in Australia VFS.
My wife already submitted her PCC and medicals in December.

Other than this no contact from the VFS side yet.

Please advice.


----------



## andreyx108b

jasdeep said:


> `On Friday i received a call from VFS delhi and the girl asked me to give mine Indian PCC. " I am living in Australia for the last 12 months and i am a PR.I have Applied for a partner visa for my wife in August last year" Surprise that why they asked me my PCC?Well i am applying for my PCC here in Australia VFS. My wife already submitted her PCC and medicals in December. Other than this no contact from the VFS side yet. Please advice.



Did she already submit her Indian PCC?!


----------



## jasdeep

andreyx108b said:


> Did she already submit her Indian PCC?!


Yes she did in Dec last year along with medicals.


----------



## Chaths

Hi All,

I have not attached Form 888. Is it mandatory??



Thanks.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Chaths said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have not attached Form 888. Is it mandatory??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Yes it is .. preferably 2 separate forms from 2 witnesses


----------



## Chaths

spencerstreetguy said:


> Yes it is .. preferably 2 separate forms from 2 witnesses


Thanks spencerstreet guy. 

Do we need to attach proof of their PR/citizenship.

The people whom I plan to get the form888 are PR holders and do not have the PR Visa stamped in the passport. They have their grant letters though.

Alternatively If i get the form888 from a citizen. Assume a copy of their passport is enough as a proof.


----------



## xxx

Chaths said:


> Thanks spencerstreet guy.
> 
> Do we need to attach proof of their PR/citizenship.
> 
> The people whom I plan to get the form888 are PR holders and do not have the PR Visa stamped in the passport. They have their grant letters though.
> 
> Alternatively If i get the form888 from a citizen. Assume a copy of their passport is enough as a proof.


You will be needing 888 form along with their proof of residence (VEVO / Grant copy) both attested by JOP.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Chaths said:


> Thanks spencerstreet guy.
> 
> Do we need to attach proof of their PR/citizenship.
> 
> The people whom I plan to get the form888 are PR holders and do not have the PR Visa stamped in the passport. They have their grant letters though.
> 
> Alternatively If i get the form888 from a citizen. Assume a copy of their passport is enough as a proof.


Yes , proof is required ... Grant letter is sufficient

All the best ..

Pls share ur details for us to understand the status of applications .. ur DOL, online/offline ? , first contact date from department etc ..


----------



## Chaths

spencerstreetguy said:


> Yes , proof is required ... Grant letter is sufficient
> 
> All the best ..
> 
> Pls share ur details for us to understand the status of applications .. ur DOL, online/offline ? , first contact date from department etc ..


Thanks.

Happy to share details.

DOL - Online - 31-Dec-2015 (Uploaded Minimal docs and Medicals)
11-May-2015 - 1st Contact from CO... asking for PCC


----------



## spencerstreetguy

xxx said:


> You will be needing 888 form along with their proof of residence (VEVO / Grant copy) both attested by JOP.


Thanks but I do not agree that attestation is required for grant letter.. I think in Australia JOP (police etc) do not attest online/digital documents .


----------



## sgtoaussie

*First Contact from AHC*

Hi

The case is for 309 partner visa, applied on 19 Feb 2016.
The first contact from AHC Delhi was on 12 May 2016 to request for PCC and Medicals.
The message was signed by a person (name xxxx..) and position number (nnnn..).

What is the significance of the message? Has a case officer been appointed? Is everybody getting such mail within 3 months of application?

Thanks


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sgtoaussie said:


> Hi
> 
> The case is for 309 partner visa, applied on 19 Feb 2016.
> The first contact from AHC Delhi was on 12 May 2016 to request for PCC and Medicals.
> The message was signed by a person (name xxxx..) and position number (nnnn..).
> 
> What is the significance of the message? Has a case officer been appointed? Is everybody getting such mail within 3 months of application?
> 
> Thanks


I applied on the 29th of Jan however i have not received any message I guess that is because I have submitted every necessary documents. 

In your case, yes definitely CO has been appointed and your case is nearing completion..Good luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## talexpat

micalparkz said:


> Hi Talexpat,
> 
> From AHC Islamabad, we are require to obtain two affidavits, I had uploaded both.
> 
> But I recently checked that one of the Affidavits had date of marriage wrong, however the seconf affidavit has it correct. It can clearly be noticed that it is a typing error as instead of September, they wrote December, (date and year being correct)
> 
> I have run out of space for my Mrs Doc upload limit, i.e. 60.
> 
> 1) Do you think I should get the affidavit again and upload it in my sponsor immi section?
> 
> 2) My DOL is 30 Nov 15, I have not had any interview call nor my Mrs. Is this a matter of concern?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hey,

1) Well, there is no harm in re-uploading corrected affidavit to sponsor section. Seniors can comment here.

2) No, there is no need to worry about anything. Just make sure that you have everything uploaded upfront i.e. wife's PCC, Polio cert, etc. I say lets do whatever is in our hands and then leave the rest to Allah.

I have uploaded the timeline of one of my friend's case but posting it again below for your reference

DOL (309-online): 3 Nov 2015
Update notification button clicked in Immiaccount (all docs submitted): 26 Nov 2015 (23 days)
Interview call from AHC ISL : 23 Feb 2016 (3 months, 20 days : 112 days)
Visa grant Date: 9 Mar 2016 (4 months, 6 days : 127 days)
IED: 30 July 2016 .

My wife's DOL is 9 Feb 2016. My wife received an email for "Request for outstanding documents". But we had already uploaded, so replied them the same. Well, then the next day I uploaded further 2 affidavits. Still waiting for interview call.

Also, I would say if you can upload additional affidavits. Why not do it then? The more you have, the better. Having 3-4 wont harm you.

Do update here if you know of any 309 cases, paki applicants.

Thanks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## talexpat

micalparkz said:


> Talex
> 
> No update. DOL 30 nov 15
> 
> Waiting for interview.
> 
> My friend whose dol was 17 nov, has had 2 interviews but that so because there were some conflicting statements between .


By interviewees, do you mean both husbands and wife were interviewed or any of their relatives from affidavits? :confused2:


----------



## micalparkz

Thanks for the detailed response, I uploaded everything and clicked information submitted by 30 Dec 15 - all medicals, pcc, polio etc etc





talexpat said:


> Hey,
> 
> 1) Well, there is no harm in re-uploading corrected affidavit to sponsor section. Seniors can comment here.
> 
> 2) No, there is no need to worry about anything. Just make sure that you have everything uploaded upfront i.e. wife's PCC, Polio cert, etc. I say lets do whatever is in our hands and then leave the rest to Allah.
> 
> I have uploaded the timeline of one of my friend's case but posting it again below for your reference
> 
> DOL (309-online): 3 Nov 2015
> Update notification button clicked in Immiaccount (all docs submitted): 26 Nov 2015 (23 days)
> Interview call from AHC ISL : 23 Feb 2016 (3 months, 20 days : 112 days)
> Visa grant Date: 9 Mar 2016 (4 months, 6 days : 127 days)
> IED: 30 July 2016 .
> 
> My wife's DOL is 9 Feb 2016. My wife received an email for "Request for outstanding documents". But we had already uploaded, so replied them the same. Well, then the next day I uploaded further 2 affidavits. Still waiting for interview call.
> 
> Also, I would say if you can upload additional affidavits. Why not do it then? The more you have, the better. Having 3-4 wont harm you.
> 
> Do update here if you know of any 309 cases, paki applicants.
> 
> Thanks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## micalparkz

My friend's sister and wife got interviewed; If I am not wrong then his Mrs got interviewed twice as there was some conflict in statements in between the sister and the Mrs.

I don't think my friend has been interviewed; his DOL was 17 Nov 15.




talexpat said:


> By interviewees, do you mean both husbands and wife were interviewed or any of their relatives from affidavits? :confused2:


----------



## talexpat

micalparkz said:


> My friend's sister and wife got interviewed; If I am not wrong then his Mrs got interviewed twice as there was some conflict in statements in between the sister and the Mrs.
> 
> I don't think my friend has been interviewed; his DOL was 17 Nov 15.


Ohkayz. Did his sister provide Form 888 on behalf of him or some sort of affidavit i.e. How come they got the contact details of his sister?


----------



## micalparkz

talexpat said:


> Ohkayz. Did his sister provide Form 888 on behalf of him or some sort of affidavit i.e. How come they got the contact details of his sister?


No, I don't think so. His sister had visited Aus in past.


----------



## Destination Journey

*Best route for partner Visa*

Guys, I need your advice to process partner VISA for my wife. I am 190 PR holder for VIC and currently in Pakistan. I want to move with my wife together.

What is the best possible visa option for her? Partner visa 309/100 (will require months time to get 309) or file visit visa for her and move together asap and then file 820/801 from Aus? Is this even possible?

Please advise quickest and cheapest way for partner visa.


----------



## pk001

hi 
My wife got mail from Australian High Commission, New Delhi regarding medical and PCC required.
After this docs uplode when my wife will get visa grant?


----------



## andreyx108b

pk001 said:


> hi My wife got mail from Australian High Commission, New Delhi regarding medical and PCC required. After this docs uplode when my wife will get visa grant?


Its hard to say, check timelines of other people to make rough estimates.


----------



## pk001

andreyx108b said:


> Its hard to say, check timelines of other people to make rough estimates.


approximately 4 months or more?
please reply..


----------



## spencerstreetguy

pk001 said:


> approximately 4 months or more?
> please reply..


less than that as per timlines of members .. 1 months may be after you submit PCC n medicals as per my observation .. 

Pls share your timeline .. 

thanks all the best ..


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Destination Journey said:


> Guys, I need your advice to process partner VISA for my wife. I am 190 PR holder for VIC and currently in Pakistan. I want to move with my wife together.
> 
> What is the best possible visa option for her? Partner visa 309/100 (will require months time to get 309) or file visit visa for her and move together asap and then file 820/801 from Aus? Is this even possible?
> 
> Please advise quickest and cheapest way for partner visa.


If you want to move with your wife pls apply 600 visitor visa .. but ideal would be to apply 309/100 visa first .. pay fee ... apply 600 visitor..give reference of your payment in visitor visa application .. that way you can easily get longer visitor visa as you are providing evidence to department that you have intention to apply spouse visa .. Even if you get 6 months visa you can later extend it .. by that time your spouse visa should arrive ..

Without 309/100 payment acknowledgment its little difficult to get longer visitor visa as 600 visa is for visit and not for longer stay .. 

Since pak is high risk country .. you have to apply offshore 309/100 . It doesn't matter where the applicant is located .. onshore /offshore visa is based on where visa is processed .. all high risk country spouse visa as processed offshore irrespective of location of applicant so its 309 for you my friend... 


Cheapest and quickest in current scenarios would be directly PR for her but it required eligibility.. work exp .. points.. skills .. English test .. and lot of documents 

all the best 

** above info is base on my exp and knowledge .. use as reference and make best possible decision yourself


----------



## pk001

spencerstreetguy said:


> less than that as per timlines of members .. 1 months may be after you submit PCC n medicals as per my observation ..
> 
> Pls share your timeline ..
> 
> thanks all the best ..


time line
File lodge 0n March 2016
PCC and medical and extra docs mail and call on MAY 2016


----------



## Auzi2012

Hello Guys

I have couple of questions, hope any body could help me out

1) For 309 visa is there any requirement related to minimum period to be in relationship before applying

2) We are from Pakistan and in our culture it is common, in some circumstances, for husband and wife to be living separately after marriage (i.e Nikkah). This normally happens if circumstances doesn't left much room for them to be living together yet they can't delay the marriage. Normally at the later stage when they decide to start living together they have to arrange a formal ceremony which is formal announcement of bride moving to groom place (that ceremony is named as rukhsti). I am wondering can one apply before formal rukhsti.

Some one from indo pak background would be in a better position to understand this, yet all comments are welcomed


----------



## Laxya

Hi Guys, 

I applied my wife's Partner visa (309/100) offshore from Nepal on 29 April 2016 by Agent and they asked Immigration office asked her Medical Report ( that included HIV test). We submitted her medical report on 19th May 2016. Can we predict when she will get her Partner visa ? Is it going in right direction ?

Similarly, we applied her tourist visa (600) 7 days after applying partner visa i.e. on 6th May 2016. She got her tourist visa on 26th May. It's single entry and of 6 months. Can she extend her tourist visa later after 5 months for further stay ?

I will appreciate your helps guys. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## girlaussie

There is no quickest & cheapest way, either go for Skilled Migration (if she is eligible) or Partner Visa 309/100. Once 309/100 is lodged she can apply for Visitor Visa as the processing time for Partner Visa is between 9-12 months so chances are she will get her Visitor Visa.* Don't* apply Visit Visa first as she is from High Risk country, it's highly unlikely that she will get visit visa first. 

Also as a Sponsor you have to meet the criteria which includes " living & working in Australia" if you are still in Pakistan please give all the reason/explanation why & how you will support your partner/wife in first 2 years in Australia. 

Girl Aussie 



Destination Journey said:


> Guys, I need your advice to process partner VISA for my wife. I am 190 PR holder for VIC and currently in Pakistan. I want to move with my wife together.
> 
> What is the best possible visa option for her? Partner visa 309/100 (will require months time to get 309) or file visit visa for her and move together asap and then file 820/801 from Aus? Is this even possible?
> 
> Please advise quickest and cheapest way for partner visa.


----------



## girlaussie

1: No minimum requirement if you are legally married & met all the criteria. 

2: If applicant can address all 4 factors: financial commitment,social context, household & commitment towards each other then I don't see any problem. I understand this situation very well so I would suggest you to start making some financial transactions into each other bank's account, have some photos together with friends/family, any places where you two have visited as a couple like tickets,receipt, any invitation/letter addressed to both of you together showing same address. Although, as per me understanding I don't know any one who got their visa grant in this circumstances (i.e. not living together but married)

Girl Aussie 



Auzi2012 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I have couple of questions, hope any body could help me out
> 
> 1) For 309 visa is there any requirement related to minimum period to be in relationship before applying
> 
> 2) We are from Pakistan and in our culture it is common, in some circumstances, for husband and wife to be living separately after marriage (i.e Nikkah). This normally happens if circumstances doesn't left much room for them to be living together yet they can't delay the marriage. Normally at the later stage when they decide to start living together they have to arrange a formal ceremony which is formal announcement of bride moving to groom place (that ceremony is named as rukhsti). I am wondering can one apply before formal rukhsti.
> 
> Some one from indo pak background would be in a better position to understand this, yet all comments are welcomed


----------



## girlaussie

No one can predict when your partner/wife will get her grant, however, it seems like like that the case is very much in time frame. 

If her visitor visa do not have 8503 - No Further Stay condition then she can apply for further extension on her visit visa while in Australia. 

Girl Aussie 



Laxya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied my wife's Partner visa (309/100) offshore from Nepal on 29 April 2016 by Agent and they asked Immigration office asked her Medical Report ( that included HIV test). We submitted her medical report on 19th May 2016. Can we predict when she will get her Partner visa ? Is it going in right direction ?
> 
> Similarly, we applied her tourist visa (600) 7 days after applying partner visa i.e. on 6th May 2016. She got her tourist visa on 26th May. It's single entry and of 6 months. Can she extend her tourist visa later after 5 months for further stay ?
> 
> I will appreciate your helps guys. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Auzi2012

*Question*



girlaussie said:


> 1: No minimum requirement if you are legally married & met all the criteria.
> 
> 2: If applicant can address all 4 factors: financial commitment,social context, household & commitment towards each other then I don't see any problem. I understand this situation very well so I would suggest you to start making some financial transactions into each other bank's account, have some photos together with friends/family, any places where you two have visited as a couple like tickets,receipt, any invitation/letter addressed to both of you together showing same address. Although, as per me understanding I don't know any one who got their visa grant in this circumstances (i.e. not living together but married)
> 
> Girl Aussie



In our case, we are planning to start living together in December (i.e when I will be back in Pakistan for Christmas break). Planning to apply now (as it normaly takes 8 to 10 months to complete visa procedure) to make sure that we would have to away from each other for minimum time after we start living together. Based on your knowledge is this a correct approach.

meanwhile if i receive a call from case officer and we explain this situation is it possible that they will accommodate us through hold our case (until we start living together) or they normally make a decision straight away.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laxya

Hi guys , 
A very simple question, 
my wife got tourist visa on 26 May 2016 and the visa says, Last Date to Arrive : 26 August 2016" and the visa is for 6 months . My wife is planning to come after 1.5 months.

Does the visa start from the date the visa was issued i.e. 26 May or from the time she lands in Australia?

Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

Laxya said:


> Hi guys , A very simple question, my wife got tourist visa on 26 May 2016 and the visa says, Last Date to Arrive : 26 August 2016" and the visa is for 6 months . My wife is planning to come after 1.5 months. Does the visa start from the date the visa was issued i.e. 26 May or from the time she lands in Australia? Thank you guys in advance.


Issued as far as i know


----------



## kaju

Laxya said:


> Hi guys ,
> A very simple question,
> my wife got tourist visa on 26 May 2016 and the visa says, Last Date to Arrive : 26 August 2016" and the visa is for 6 months . My wife is planning to come after 1.5 months.
> 
> Does the visa start from the date the visa was issued i.e. 26 May or from the time she lands in Australia?
> 
> Thank you guys in advance.


The 6 months period starts from the date of arrival in Australia - which must be before 26 August 2016.


----------



## andreyx108b

kaju said:


> The 6 months period starts from the date of arrival in Australia - which must be before 26 August 2016.


Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Laxya

kaju said:


> The 6 months period starts from the date of arrival in Australia - which must be before 26 August 2016.


Thank you very much for clarifying..
Regards


----------



## bhupen008

Hi Friends, 


I need advise/help to lodge a Spouse via for my wife. At present, I am residing in Adelaide and my wife is in India. 

I have following questions: 


1) Can I first invite my wife on tourist visa and then apply for the spouse visa once she is here with me in Australia on tourist visa? 

2) Is it mandatory to enter my wife's name in my passport? 

3) Do I need to transfer money to her on regular basis to show I am supporting her financially. 

Also, can you please direct to me a thread which explain the process of applying for Spouse visa? 

Please, let me know and thank you so much in advance for getting back to me. 

Regards,
Bhupen


----------



## spencerstreetguy

bhupen008 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> I need advise/help to lodge a Spouse via for my wife. At present, I am residing in Adelaide and my wife is in India.
> 
> I have following questions:
> 
> 
> 1) Can I first invite my wife on tourist visa and then apply for the spouse visa once she is here with me in Australia on tourist visa?
> 
> 2) Is it mandatory to enter my wife's name in my passport?
> 
> 3) Do I need to transfer money to her on regular basis to show I am supporting her financially.
> 
> Also, can you please direct to me a thread which explain the process of applying for Spouse visa?
> 
> Please, let me know and thank you so much in advance for getting back to me.
> 
> Regards,
> Bhupen


See my previous post, also you can browse for few previous posts .. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10280546-post31728.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9781489-post31565.html

2) Is it mandatory to enter my wife's name in my passport? --> No

3) Do I need to transfer money to her on regular basis to show I am supporting her financially. --> Its good to show that your are supporting financially


----------



## bhupen008

Thanks a lot!


----------



## pk001

Please reply any one have idea regarding divorce certificate .



pk001 said:


> hi all
> i have problem regarding decree certificate.
> i have already apply my partner visa she is single and i am divorcee and currently permanent residence in Australia.
> At the time of my visa process i submitted mutual understanding paper for my divorce and CO is accepted this.
> 
> so my main quotation is decree certificate is compulsory for my wife visa process.
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## binny

Laxya said:


> Hi guys ,
> A very simple question,
> my wife got tourist visa on 26 May 2016 and the visa says, Last Date to Arrive : 26 August 2016" and the visa is for 6 months . My wife is planning to come after 1.5 months.
> 
> Does the visa start from the date the visa was issued i.e. 26 May or from the time she lands in Australia?
> 
> Thank you guys in advance.


Hi,
What evidences you provided for your wife's tourist visa for 6 months. I am also in process of applying tourist visa 600 and have already applied 309/100 2 months back.
Actually I read that its hard to get 6 months visa. So want to fully sure before applying.
Any Help would be appreciated.

My query may not be appropriate for this thread.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

binny said:


> Hi,
> What evidences you provided for your wife's tourist visa for 6 months. I am also in process of applying tourist visa 600 and have already applied 309/100 2 months back.
> Actually I read that its hard to get 6 months visa. So want to fully sure before applying.
> Any Help would be appreciated.
> 
> My query may not be appropriate for this thread.



refer --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9740314-post31551.html


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi all I have a question: Silly but important. I would appreciate if experts could help me out.

I am planning to apply for tourist visa for my wife. She plans to stay for a month and return back. Upon grant of her spouse visa, can we delay the date that she is expected to enter Aus? I know it is one year from the date of medicals test or PCC isue date? But since has to complete her studies she can arrive few months later. Do you think CO will approve this request?

DOL: Jan 29, 2016
Date of medicals and PCC: February

Assume that She doesnt get her Spouse visa approved by October this year!!


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi all I have a question: Silly but important. I would appreciate if experts could help me out.
> 
> I am planning to apply for tourist visa for my wife. She plans to stay for a month and return back. Upon grant of her spouse visa, can we delay the date that she is expected to enter Aus? I know it is one year from the date of medicals test or PCC isue date? But since has to complete her studies she can arrive few months later. Do you think CO will approve this request?
> 
> DOL: Jan 29, 2016
> Date of medicals and PCC: February
> 
> Assume that She doesnt get her Spouse visa approved by October this year!!


I read in one of the previous post that CO actually approved a similar request. Please browse through last few pages of this forum .. all the best


----------



## binny

spencerstreetguy said:


> refer --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9740314-post31551.html


Thank you spencerstreetguy for sharing the link. Can you please tell what points should be kept in mind so as to get 6 months grant.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

binny said:


> Thank you spencerstreetguy for sharing the link. Can you please tell what points should be kept in mind so as to get 6 months grant.


You need to make sure all docs are in place. Try to give as many evidence to department that you and applicant are partners ( give wedding pics , marriage certificate etc). Also make sure that your wife has sufficient funds in her account.

Most imp your letter of invitation should clearly state relationship , her tentative itinerary, supporting docs of ur PR and you have sufficient funds to finance her trip ec ..


I gave all these docs and got 6 mnths visa for my wife.


----------



## Shah81

Dear experts

Need some insight into my case, can anyone help?

I am from Pakistan and Wife and kids are in Australia on PR for last 2.5 years (happily married relationship). Applied spouse visa 17 months back (Dec 2014) with AHC Islamabad (applied late as I was waiting for discharge from military). Wife applied Visitor visa Sponsored stream for me in AU in January 2016.

Now waiting period is 17 months for spouse visa and 5 months for visitor visa. Whenever we call AHC Islamabad or Immigration department in AU, they say visa is in final stage. Same reply since last 7 months. No refusal, No request of additional docs, no visa   

What should we do?
Should we go to immigration lawyer?
or just keep waiting.....

need expert advice please


----------



## micalparkz

*Warning*

A friend in Aus who applied spouse visa for his Mrs in Pakistan in Nov 2015, recently got his refusal.

Mainly because during interview his Mrs said that "Rukhsati" hasn't still happened.

They then sent a whole loads of other reasons, including that one of his Aus Referral mentioned his occupation as IT only and not IT Manager, IT consultant etc; they said IT doesn't make sense. This seems ridiculous but when it comes to rejection, you can imagine


----------



## xxx

micalparkz said:


> *Warning*
> 
> A friend in Aus who applied spouse visa for his Mrs in Pakistan in Nov 2015, recently got his refusal.
> 
> Mainly because during interview his Mrs said that "Rukhsati" hasn't still happened.
> 
> They then sent a whole loads of other reasons, including that one of his Aus Referral mentioned his occupation as IT only and not IT Manager, IT consultant etc; they said IT doesn't make sense. This seems ridiculous but when it comes to rejection, you can imagine


Thats sad. Its very common now a days. When asked for rukhsati plans, what did he responded?


----------



## talexpat

micalparkz said:


> *Warning*
> 
> A friend in Aus who applied spouse visa for his Mrs in Pakistan in Nov 2015, recently got his refusal.
> 
> Mainly because during interview his Mrs said that "Rukhsati" hasn't still happened.
> 
> They then sent a whole loads of other reasons, including that one of his Aus Referral mentioned his occupation as IT only and not IT Manager, IT consultant etc; they said IT doesn't make sense. This seems ridiculous but when it comes to rejection, you can imagine


Ooooooooppps, very very sad. The visa fee is so high and I don't get why they cannot understand that this is part of our culture. :frown:

If its possible, can you get more details as what was mentioned in their relationship statement and what photos/evidence were provided. Thanks


----------



## xxx

talexpat said:


> Ooooooooppps, very very sad. The visa fee is so high and I don't get why they cannot understand that this is part of our culture. :frown:
> 
> If its possible, can you get more details as what was mentioned in their relationship statement and what photos/evidence were provided. Thanks


I heard of some cases of same nature. When asked about rukhsati, CO was told of the plan after visa grant. They all got rejected as they conditioned the relationship continuity on visa.


----------



## paisrikanth

May I please know what is the meaning of rukhsati ?


----------



## pk001

I have confusion regarding partner visitor file ,which form is use for partner visitior file 
for subclass 600.
form 1419 or 1149 or 1418

please reply


----------



## binny

pk001 said:


> I have confusion regarding partner visitor file ,which form is use for partner visitior file
> for subclass 600.
> form 1419 or 1149 or 1418
> 
> please reply


Hi,

There are 2 types for vistor visa - one is family sponsored stream i.e 1418 and 1149 forms. Here australian citizen/permanent resident has to sponsor the visitor(partner). Sponsor may be asked for a bond by embassy. 

Another is simple visitor visa form 1419. Here the visitor himself can sponsor the visa. 
Can you specify the country of your partner.

Regards/Vanita


----------



## binny

sgtoaussie said:


> Hi
> 
> The case is for 309 partner visa, applied on 19 Feb 2016.
> The first contact from AHC Delhi was on 12 May 2016 to request for PCC and Medicals.
> The message was signed by a person (name xxxx..) and position number (nnnn..).
> 
> What is the significance of the message? Has a case officer been appointed? Is everybody getting such mail within 3 months of application?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Have you got any further update.
I also received the similar mail 3 days back asking for medical. I did it the very next day. My application was lodged in March 2016 with complete documents and PCC.

I am also eager to know, If everything goes well how much more time will it take. 
Regards/Vanita


----------



## nareshpaul

binny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you got any further update.
> I also received the similar mail 3 days back asking for medical. I did it the very next day. My application was lodged in March 2016 with complete documents and PCC.
> 
> I am also eager to know, If everything goes well how much more time will it take.
> Regards/Vanita


hi i received the same mail. any other update ?


----------



## micalparkz

Photos of Nikkah were presented.

His Mrs said in interview that Rukhsati hadn't happened.


----------



## Ronb

Hello Guys,

I had applied for Partner Visa Onshore (820/801) un November 2015. Till date I haven't received any correspondence from the department apart from my Bridging Visa mail which was generated the same day I lodged my Visa. I have seen people getting contacted within 3-4 months and grants within 6 months. Its been 7 months now but no contact by the department. Its making me a bit nervous now. What should I do? Should I mail them regarding the progress of application. 

Regards.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## xxx

micalparkz said:


> Photos of Nikkah were presented.
> 
> His Mrs said in interview that Rukhsati hadn't happened.


Did the interviewer asked for the Rukhsati plan?


----------



## spencerstreetguy

nareshpaul said:


> hi i received the same mail. any other update ?


Applied in Feb 2016 .. upload all doc n medical upfront .. no update till now ..


----------



## Destination Journey

girlaussie said:


> There is no quickest & cheapest way, either go for Skilled Migration (if she is eligible) or Partner Visa 309/100. Once 309/100 is lodged she can apply for Visitor Visa as the processing time for Partner Visa is between 9-12 months so chances are she will get her Visitor Visa.* Don't* apply Visit Visa first as she is from High Risk country, it's highly unlikely that she will get visit visa first.
> 
> Also as a Sponsor you have to meet the criteria which includes " living & working in Australia" if you are still in Pakistan please give all the reason/explanation why & how you will support your partner/wife in first 2 years in Australia.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Are you referrring to this in the sponsorship application?

"Note: If your residential address is not in Australia, please attach a
statement at the end of this form outlining how you will meet your
sponsorship obligations. See Question 52 Undertaking"

In this case, declaring bank balance, plus any other assets we have, would be sufficient? do they accept this and ppl have done it?


----------



## paisrikanth

nareshpaul said:


> hi i received the same mail. any other update ?


guys did u get any other update on this ?


----------



## binny

paisrikanth said:


> guys did u get any other update on this ?


No.. no update. My agent says medical or pcc mail does not mean anything in terms of timing of visa. The visa will take the usual time. Sometimes these mails come within a month of application lodge but visa takea the normal time of 10-12 months.

Regards/ Vanita


----------



## jt14

*Hi*

Hi All,

I am in Australia for 2years now and on 189 PR and married 2-3 months back. I want to apply for partner visa for my wife. While reading through checklist for partner visa on immi website, I came across this:

Charges
If your sponsor has paid the visa application charge for you then you must provide the original receipt to show they have paid and you must lodge your application by post or in person.

Now I am unable to understand how shall proceed with payment? My wife don't have any credit card (and ultimately husband will pay for it ). I wish to process the application online and also want to pay the visa fees using my credit card. Any comments experts? Any help appreciated 
Cheers


----------



## Abas110

micalparkz said:


> Photos of Nikkah were presented.
> 
> His Mrs said in interview that Rukhsati hadn't happened.


Dear, 
I applied 309 for my Mrs and waiting for interview. How long it takes to get an interview? Already supplied, medicals, PCL and everything. Any suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

jt14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in Australia for 2years now and on 189 PR and married 2-3 months back. I want to apply for partner visa for my wife. While reading through checklist for partner visa on immi website, I came across this:
> 
> Charges
> If your sponsor has paid the visa application charge for you then you must provide the original receipt to show they have paid and you must lodge your application by post or in person.
> 
> Now I am unable to understand how shall proceed with payment? My wife don't have any credit card (and ultimately husband will pay for it ). I wish to process the application online and also want to pay the visa fees using my credit card. Any comments experts? Any help appreciated
> Cheers


Since you are applying online as sponsor for your wife, you can pay using bank transfer or credit card . I preferred Bank transfer as Debit card was charging $67 extra. You will get payment ack mail from department in 2-3 days after bank transfer.

When you start applying online , Payment process is self explanatory and simple.


----------



## jt14

@spencerstreetguy many thanks bro. I am quite relax now because I can apply online and pay through my credit card/ internet banking. As you suggested, I will save those $67 (special thanks) by doing bank transfer.

I have bigger query for you and all of you here:

- Can I please know number of all documents required for 309? Please point me the link if required. 
- Can anybody help me with sample statements I can refer to write my story in statements? This will be precious help. 
- Mine is common arranged marriage and I just married in March 2016 so I dont have much proofs, n other bills to provide so will it affect my case? Any solution?
- After lodging the application, can I file visitor visa for my wife so she can come down and spend time with me here? This will help me in generating necessary proofs, bills etc. Any comments guys?

Thanks.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

jt14 said:


> @spencerstreetguy many thanks bro. I am quite relax now because I can apply online and pay through my credit card/ internet banking. As you suggested, I will save those $67 (special thanks) by doing bank transfer.
> 
> I have bigger query for you and all of you here:
> 
> - Can I please know number of all documents required for 309? Please point me the link if required.
> - Can anybody help me with sample statements I can refer to write my story in statements? This will be precious help.
> - Mine is common arranged marriage and I just married in March 2016 so I dont have much proofs, n other bills to provide so will it affect my case? Any solution?
> - After lodging the application, can I file visitor visa for my wife so she can come down and spend time with me here? This will help me in generating necessary proofs, bills etc. Any comments guys?
> 
> Thanks.



Happy to help !!! plus less work in office today ..

Sample statements are available online .. pls search .. (hint : <*SNI*P> - *Don't post links to competing forums - See Rule 10, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
Most marriages in India are simple like yours mine was too .. here is my checklist below .. 


I suggest apply 309 online and pay fee .. Then apply visitor 600 with proof of 309 payment .. with this I got visitor for my wife in 8 days for 6 months .. hoping to get extension if required ... 

You wife can come to aus then you will be able to produce more docs ... Once she's here add her in as many accounts as possible .. bank super house bond utility bills etc .. You can later upload all docs in ur 309 application .. 


Checklist and supporting docs -- > 


Address - Residential, Evidence of	:::::	Bank Statement,Bond agreement,utility bill
Birth or Age, Evidence of	:::::	Class 10 cert, Passport
Change of Name, Evidence of	:::::	NA
Character, Evidence of	:::::	PCC from India PSK
Citizenship - Not Australian, Evidence of	:::::	Passport
Family Composition, Evidence of	:::::	NA
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form	:::::	online
Health, Evidence of	:::::	Medical
Identity, Evidence of	:::::	Passport, any photo identity
Medical Examination, Evidence of Intention to Undergo	:::::	NA
Military Discharge, Evidence of	:::::	NA
Military Service, Evidence of	:::::	NA
National Identity Document (other than Passport)	:::::	Aadhar card PAN etc
Photograph - Other	:::::	photo
Photograph - Passport	:::::	photo
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of	:::::	
Travel Document	:::::	Honeymoon, travel together, pics tickets, marriage travel tickets
Divorce/Separation, Evidence of	:::::	
Contact while apart, Evidence of	:::::	SMS,Whatapp screenshot, email, phone bill records
Couple are living together, Evidence of	:::::	"Lease details ,Utility bill, Pics together in Aus famous palce, 
Marriage certi etc"
Financial aspects of the relationship, Evidence of	:::::	Joint bank, Super annuation statement with wife as beneficiary, Bills
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	:::::	online
Form 888 Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application	:::::	online
Length of the de facto relationship, Evidence of	:::::	
Nature of the couple's household, Evidence of	:::::	Signed Statement declaring household chores, finance, cooking laundry etc
Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other, Evidence of	:::::	Signed Statement declaring future plan, Super details
Registered relationship, Evidence of	:::::	
Social aspects of the relationship, Evidence of	:::::	Movie ticket together, visits, pics, house party with friends etc


----------



## jt14

Wow. Very few documents hahaha

I appreciate the valuable info. Many thanks spencerstreetguy


----------



## micalparkz

xxx said:


> Did the interviewer asked for the Rukhsati plan?



Yes but I think but they said that there was a plan of rukhsati, which got delayed. Then they updated the plan for Rukhsati to be done later but didn't specify exact time maybe, or said it depends on visa too. I think this reply unfortunately hurt them.


----------



## bhashmi

In the online application (Form 47SP), there is a section to provide Supporting Witnesses. 

Give details of two supporting witnesses of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor.


What kind of witnesses they required?? Australia PR / Citizen OR Any Witnesses??


Please help


----------



## bhashmi

bhashmi said:


> In the online application (Form 47SP), there is a section to provide Supporting Witnesses.
> 
> Give details of two supporting witnesses of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor.
> 
> 
> What kind of witnesses they required?? Australia PR / Citizen OR Any Witnesses??
> 
> 
> Please help




Any one?? Please


----------



## micalparkz

bhashmi said:


> In the online application (Form 47SP), there is a section to provide Supporting Witnesses.
> 
> Give details of two supporting witnesses of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor.
> 
> 
> What kind of witnesses they required?? Australia PR / Citizen OR Any Witnesses??
> 
> 
> Please help


Hi Bhashmi,

Not sure about 47SP but you need to get form 888 filled by two Australian Permanent Residents/Citizens who can witness your relationship. They can be your friends. The form also needs to be attested by a person of suitable authority.

Similarly from Pakistan, two people need to provide an affidavit (on Pakistani stamp paper) detailing how they believe that the relationship is genuine.

So it is a check from two sides, one from Aus and one from Pak.


----------



## Vidini

I and my daughter got PR to australia through my ex husband who was primary applicant but seperated after grant and I updated centrelink as seperated and was living at australia for 4 months. Came down to india for divorce. 6 months back I got married again at india. Now pls help me can i apply parter visa for my husband or as I was not the primary applicant but a PR I can't apply partner visa for my spouse. Or he should apply individual visa and again should add me and my daughter as dependant or my husband can without partner visa apply independent migrant visa without including us as we are already PR.


----------



## Vidini

I and my daughter got PR to australia through my ex husband who was primary applicant but seperated after grant and I updated centrelink as seperated and was living at australia for 4 months. Came down to india for divorce. 6 months back I got married again at india. Now pls help me can i apply parter visa for my husband or as I was not the primary applicant but a PR I can't apply partner visa for my spouse. Or he should apply individual visa and again should add me and my daughter as dependant or my husband can without partner visa apply independent migrant visa without including us as we are already PR.


----------



## andreyx108b

Vidini said:


> I and my daughter got PR to australia through my ex husband who was primary applicant but seperated after grant and I updated centrelink as seperated and was living at australia for 4 months. Came down to india for divorce. 6 months back I got married again at india. Now pls help me can i apply parter visa for my husband or as I was not the primary applicant but a PR I can't apply partner visa for my spouse. Or he should apply individual visa and again should add me and my daughter as dependant or my husband can without partner visa apply independent migrant visa without including us as we are already PR.


I would assume you can sponsor him subject to meeting the required conditions. 

He can apply for skilled visa if he qualifies.


----------



## Vidini

andreyx108b said:


> Vidini said:
> 
> 
> 
> I and my daughter got PR to australia through my ex husband who was primary applicant but seperated after grant and I updated centrelink as seperated and was living at australia for 4 months. Came down to india for divorce. 6 months back I got married again at india. Now pls help me can i apply parter visa for my husband or as I was not the primary applicant but a PR I can't apply partner visa for my spouse. Or he should apply individual visa and again should add me and my daughter as dependant or my husband can without partner visa apply independent migrant visa without including us as we are already PR.
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume you can sponsor him subject to meeting the required conditions.
> 
> He can apply for skilled visa if he qualifies.
Click to expand...


Thanks a lot for ur response. 

My husband qualifies for 189 visa, but they would ask for family details, and in that what he has to give 

1)Wife and kid as non migrant and the medicals and pcc for myself and my daughter has to be given with him. 

2) By any chance he has to mention that wife is PR already or not needed just can give as non migrant. 

3) If it has to be mentioned as PR won't they ask why he is not applying partner visa or he has rights to apply 189 visa though he is spouse of Australian PR 

Kindly help me.


----------



## Vidini

I would assume you can sponsor him subject to meeting the required conditions. 

He can apply for skilled visa if he qualifies.[/QUOTE]

Thanks and few more details needed. Kindly help me. 

Myself and my daughter hold PR visa and my husband wants to apply for 189 Visa. I have few doubts 

1) In the visa form 80 & 1221 they ask about partner and child details should be filled and a option given they are migrating are not. Should i give my details and my daughter's and mention it as nonmigrant? 

2) The Form 80 & 1221 are must to be filled for 189 visa? 

3) PCC and Medicals are must for non migrant dependants, though me and my daughter hold PR, should my husband include our PCC and medicals taking it fresh. 

Thanks and Waiting for your help.


----------



## suriya123

Hello guys

I and my kid are Australian citizen. Last 8 years I am out of Australia. At present planning to go back. In order to apply visa for my wife subclass 309, I am confused in area related to sponsorship. 
Since I am out of country, I won’t be able to declare any address or employment in Australia, that are been asked to mention in form 40SP.
Could anyone suggest any alternative solution for the sponsorship issue when both the applicant as well as the sponsor are offshore.
One more query , whether if the sponsor is offshore is it possible for me to apply partner visa for my wife because in one of the forum I have come across mentioning PR holder should apply this visa only when they in onshore. Since I am a citizen would I be exempted from this rule
regards


----------



## paisrikanth

HI Guys,

Today we received an email requesting for additional information "IMMI Request for online Form 80"

but the email signature is as below

Australian High Commission, New Delhi

Department of Immigration and Border Protection


What does this mean ? has the case officer been allocated ? has anyone received such email here ?


----------



## andreyx108b

paisrikanth said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Today we received an email requesting for additional information "IMMI Request for online Form 80"
> 
> but the email signature is as below
> 
> Australian High Commission, New Delhi
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> 
> What does this mean ? has the case officer been allocated ? has anyone received such email here ?




Hm... I dont remember seeing form 80 request from high commission.. Itvis udually the CO afaik. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paisrikanth

That means the CO is allocated ?? in How many day we can expect a decision ?


----------



## spencerstreetguy

paisrikanth said:


> That means the CO is allocated ?? in How many day we can expect a decision ?


Looks like CO is assigned and he is requesting missing docs .. When did you applied 309 visa ?


----------



## paisrikanth

on May 9th 2016


----------



## spencerstreetguy

paisrikanth said:


> on May 9th 2016


hmmm too confusing now ... I applied in Feb and front loaded all docs .... no contact from department .. I am not sure what going on ...


----------



## paisrikanth

spencerstreetguy said:


> hmmm too confusing now ... I applied in Feb and front loaded all docs .... no contact from department .. I am not sure what going on ...


seriously.. I'm not sure whats going on too.. the email received had the signature "Australian High commission Delhi" So I'm not very sure if the CO is really assigned


----------



## murtza4u

*Regarding Partner Visa*

Hi Guys,

I got PR (189 visa) in Dec 2015 and moved to Australia in April 2016. Now I want to lodge application for my family (wife & kids). So kindly help me by answering the following questions. 

1. I am in Australia and my wife and kids are in Pakistan so I wonder which visa should I apply to get PR for my family (wife & kids). There are two visas 309/100 and 820/801. One where the applicant should be in Australia and one where the applicant should be outside of Australia. 

2. Who will be the applicant in my case? Me or my wife?

3. Is there any comprehensive post on how to apply partner visa or related tips available on this forum? Kindly share the link.

4. Normally how much time it takes nowadays for this visa to be granted?

If you are unsure about any of my questions or it's answer, please skip that one and answer the rest.

Look forward to hear from you guys.


----------



## xxx

1. I am in Australia and my wife and kids are in Pakistan so I wonder which visa should I apply to get PR for my family (wife & kids). There are two visas 309/100 and 820/801. One where the applicant should be in Australia and one where the applicant should be outside of Australia. 

If you family is offshore, you will have to go for 309/100


2. Who will be the applicant in my case? Me or my wife?

Applicants: Your wife and kids
Sponsor: Yourself

3. Is there any comprehensive post on how to apply partner visa or related tips available on this forum? Kindly share the link.

4. Normally how much time it takes nowadays for this visa to be granted?

10-12 months. Depends on case to case


----------



## murtza4u

One more thing I want to confirm.

1. I moved to Australia a couple of months ago and didn't get any job yet. and after paying the partner visa fee for wife & 3 kids ($12,025,-), I will only have 2 thousand AUD in my account. Will that effect my case that I have less funds in my account? 

2. Do I must have a job in order to apply for 309 partner visa?

3. Currently I am living in a room in a sharing apartment. Would it be OK? I heard somewhere that you need to have arranged your own accommodation in order to apply for family. Is that so?


----------



## goingtoau

Hi All,

I got my visa(189) in November 2014. I had my first entry for 3 days in June 2015 then I went to Brisbane in April 2016 for a month. Now I am going permanently to Brisbane as I got a good job.

I will go to Australia in August 2016 and my wife will come in October 2016 with visit visa. I will apply 12 months visit visa for her so that she can get at least 6 month's stay at a stretch.

Then I am planning to apply for her PR within Australia. As she will be there with me during that time.

I have these following questions.

1) As she will be with me in Australia with visit visa so can I apply for her PR during her stay in Australia as within Australia application ?

2) What subclass it will be then ? Can I apply online ?

3) Can she stay with me in Australia until she gets a decision for her PR application, irrespective of her visit visa ?

4) Is there a possibility of interview for her ?


----------



## micalparkz

*Case for final decision?*

Hi

Does anyone know that when case goes for final decision after interview, does the status on Immi change? Currently it shows as Assessment under progress; does it change to some other narrative?

Thanks.


----------



## talexpat

micalparkz said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know that when case goes for final decision after interview, does the status on Immi change? Currently it shows as Assessment under progress; does it change to some other narrative?
> 
> Thanks.


One of my friend who has been through this process advised me that his wife was told by AHC ISL that we have approved your application and it will be finally approved by Aus. I am assuming the final decision is taken by some on-shore team.

Also, ImmiAccount application status will change once the final decision has been made by the dept. The NEXT status after "Assessment under progress" is "Finalised". There is NO interim status to define if its due final decision. One of my friend's wife (just a couple of months back) got visa grant after around 1.5 weeks of interview call.

Please advise if you know of any update to Pakistani applicants. Any interview call received so far? All I am trying to figure out is what cases are being worked on nowadays. :juggle:

Immi-Account status guide
https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## micalparkz

talexpat said:


> One of my friend who has been through this process advised me that his wife was told by AHC ISL that we have approved your application and it will be finally approved by Aus. I am assuming the final decision is taken by some on-shore team.
> 
> Also, ImmiAccount application status will change once the final decision has been made by the dept. The NEXT status after "Assessment under progress" is "Finalised". There is NO interim status to define if its due final decision. One of my friend's wife (just a couple of months back) got visa grant after around 1.5 weeks of interview call.
> 
> Please advise if you know of any update to Pakistani applicants. Any interview call received so far? All I am trying to figure out is what cases are being worked on nowadays. :juggle:
> 
> Immi-Account status guide
> https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


Fantastic, that's exactly what I wanted to know. Many Thanks.

For Pakistani applicants, I do not know of many. Only one of my friends applied and got his visa rejected (for his Mrs), please see previous pages for my post on it.

Pominoz forum has more Pakistani applicant details, google timeline "309 spouse visa applied may"

Currently everyone is quiet, probably it is the end of financial year.

Good Luck


----------



## micalparkz

In Immi, next to my name as a sponsor, I can see status saying as "Approved".

Whereas next to my Mrs' name, it says Assessment in progress.

Do you know if approved has been there since start, I am not sure if it was there before?

My Mrs recently had interview and they requested one document which I provided the same day. The AHC ISB CO had said he will send for final decision after receiving the document.

So If you can kindly advise what does approved mean and if it is a good omen?

Many Thanks


----------



## talexpat

micalparkz said:


> In Immi, next to my name as a sponsor, I can see status saying as "Approved".
> 
> Whereas next to my Mrs' name, it says Assessment in progress.
> 
> Do you know if approved has been there since start, I am not sure if it was there before?
> 
> My Mrs recently had interview and they requested one document which I provided the same day. The AHC ISB CO had said he will send for final decision after receiving the document.
> 
> So If you can kindly advise what does approved mean and if it is a good omen?
> 
> Many Thanks


Well, you should be able to tell if your application status was changed recently by looking at the "Last updated" date column at the home screen of Immi-Account which lists all the applications. For me, both applications have same status. i.e my wife's application and my sponsorship application.

Just keep praying, it is definitely a good sign. The visa grant is very near.


----------



## Avenger123

*Need suggestion for partner visa 309*

Hi,

I am new to the forum. I want to apply the partner visa for my wife who is in India.
I got my skill visa in Oct 2014. I visited Australia 2 times for a short period but in Aug 2016 
I will move to aus permanently. I have a few queries please clarify

1) I was a divorcee when got the skill visa in 2014. I was married with a Canada citizen. I declared my marital status (divorcee) in my skill immigration also. But did not impact my application. I got the visa.

Now I got married in January 2016 with an Indian girl of same religion, arrange marriage. I want to apply the partner visa after I reach Australia in august. Can my previous relation impact this partner visa ?

2) Do I have to show any balance ?

3) Can I apply online ?

4) Can I apply for her tourist visa after submitting the Partner visa online ?


----------



## micalparkz

talexpat said:


> Well, you should be able to tell if your application status was changed recently by looking at the "Last updated" date column at the home screen of Immi-Account which lists all the applications. For me, both applications have same status. i.e my wife's application and my sponsorship application.
> 
> Just keep praying, it is definitely a good sign. The visa grant is very near.


Thanks but last updated is still showing Dec 2015 when I uploaded a document. I have been uploading all the way till June 2016 too; so not sure how can I track change to status.


----------



## Avenger123

Avenger123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I want to apply the partner visa for my wife who is in India.
> I got my skill visa in Oct 2014. I visited Australia 2 times for a short period but in Aug 2016
> I will move to aus permanently. I have a few queries please clarify
> 
> 1) I was a divorcee when got the skill visa in 2014. I was married with a Canada citizen. I declared my marital status (divorcee) in my skill immigration also. But did not impact my application. I got the visa.
> 
> Now I got married in January 2016 with an Indian girl of same religion, arrange marriage. I want to apply the partner visa after I reach Australia in august. Can my previous relation impact this partner visa ?
> 
> 2) Do I have to show any balance ?
> 
> 3) Can I apply online ?
> 
> 4) Can I apply for her tourist visa after submitting the Partner visa online ?


Hello Experts, any thought on my situation and queries ?


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Avenger123 said:


> Hello Experts, any thought on my situation and queries ?



1) I was a divorcee when got the skill visa in 2014. I was married with a Canada citizen. I declared my marital status (divorcee) in my skill immigration also. But did not impact my application. I got the visa.

Now I got married in January 2016 with an Indian girl of same religion, arrange marriage. I want to apply the partner visa after I reach Australia in august. Can my previous relation impact this partner visa ?

---> I don't think previous relationship will impact if your all paper work is in place related to marriage and divorce. 
2) Do I have to show any balance ?
--> Yes, the more balance/Aus job you have will give confidence to CO that you can support your partner

3) Can I apply online ?

----> You have to apply online..

4) Can I apply for her tourist visa after submitting the Partner visa online ?

--> Yes , refer ols post .. lots of information already available ..


----------



## Avenger123

spencerstreetguy said:


> 1) I was a divorcee when got the skill visa in 2014. I was married with a Canada citizen. I declared my marital status (divorcee) in my skill immigration also. But did not impact my application. I got the visa.
> 
> Now I got married in January 2016 with an Indian girl of same religion, arrange marriage. I want to apply the partner visa after I reach Australia in august. Can my previous relation impact this partner visa ?
> 
> ---> I don't think previous relationship will impact if your all paper work is in place related to marriage and divorce.
> 2) Do I have to show any balance ?
> --> Yes, the more balance/Aus job you have will give confidence to CO that you can support your partner
> 
> 3) Can I apply online ?
> 
> ----> You have to apply online..
> 
> 4) Can I apply for her tourist visa after submitting the Partner visa online ?
> 
> --> Yes , refer ols post .. lots of information already available ..


1) Do you think I need to upload the marriage and div cert to my wife's application. I was thinking to do that if the Co asks for it only.

2) I do not have any balancr yet as I will start my job in Aus in August. But I have the offer letter my job is a full time one with a handsome salary 90k/ year. Is that sufficient to confince the CO ?

3) How to upload the video and pics online. that must have a limit right. But I have my marriage videos and lots of pics.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

1) Do you think I need to upload the marriage and div cert to my wife's application. I was thinking to do that if the Co asks for it only.

--> You will have to upload .Its mandatory.

2) I do not have any balancr yet as I will start my job in Aus in August. But I have the offer letter my job is a full time one with a handsome salary 90k/ year. Is that sufficient to confince the CO ?


---> I am not sure on this. You can put a statutory declaration . Later one when you have salary credited.. you can very well upload salary certificates.

3) How to upload the video and pics online. that must have a limit right. But I have my marriage videos and lots of pics.
--> One you submit application you will get links to upload docs ( not videos ) . A total of 60 docs can be uploaded.

All the best on your application .. a thanks note would have been appreciated ..


----------



## Avenger123

spencerstreetguy said:


> 1) Do you think I need to upload the marriage and div cert to my wife's application. I was thinking to do that if the Co asks for it only.
> 
> --> You will have to upload .Its mandatory.
> 
> 2) I do not have any balancr yet as I will start my job in Aus in August. But I have the offer letter my job is a full time one with a handsome salary 90k/ year. Is that sufficient to confince the CO ?
> 
> 
> ---> I am not sure on this. You can put a statutory declaration . Later one when you have salary credited.. you can very well upload salary certificates.
> 
> 3) How to upload the video and pics online. that must have a limit right. But I have my marriage videos and lots of pics.
> --> One you submit application you will get links to upload docs ( not videos ) . A total of 60 docs can be uploaded.
> 
> All the best on your application .. a thanks note would have been appreciated ..


I really appreciate your quick reply


----------



## micalparkz

Hi,

My Mrs was advised about 4 days back after her interview that the file (online) prepared was good and her case will be sent to the Australian decision maker.

I also confirmed via email with AHC that the case has been sent for final decision.

However, I know when I uploaded her PCC from Islamabad Police in Dec 2015, it had validity of only 3 months. I never got it made again, since expiry is so soon so there is no point in uploading it again and see it getting expired.

How come the AHC Isb CO never requested the PCC and sent the case for final decision?


----------



## kripatel

*309/100 visa timeframe*

Hi,

I am an Indian citizen.

I have applied for 309/100 visa two months back through mara registered agent

We have been recently asked for some update in form 80 which we have replied the next day.

I just wanted to know the current timeframe going on in partner visa approvals.

Any particular time frame we can expect the visa to be granted after the query

Thx


----------



## Avenger123

Hi Guys,

I want to take a furnished studio apartment after reaching Australia. Is it ok to show the immigration department for me and my wife ? or it has to be a 1bhk at least.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Hi everyone ,
Any applicant from India recently got grant or any comms from department ? Trying to find our latest timeline .

Mine is in waiting since 5 months .. all docs already uploaded .. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## baccha

Am waiting for 12 months now no update everything is done.

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Avenger123

Hi All,

I created my rent agreement when I was not married. But now I need to show evidence of my wife's stay in my address. That place is not my native. So I stayed there for 6 months only with my wife. please give me some suggestions what proofs can be shown for her.


----------



## SAM_I_AM

*Samiam*



kripatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Indian citizen.
> 
> I have applied for 309/100 visa two months back through mara registered agent
> 
> We have been recently asked for some update in form 80 which we have replied the next day.
> 
> I just wanted to know the current timeframe going on in partner visa approvals.
> 
> Any particular time frame we can expect the visa to be granted after the query
> 
> Thx



I had been asked to provide documents like Form 80 etc for my wife, which we submitted in 5 days and notified the AHC-India. Though the status says "Assessment in progress" for last 16 days, no update from AHC yet.


----------



## Avenger123

Avenger123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I created my rent agreement when I was not married. But now I need to show evidence of my wife's stay in my address. That place is not my native. So I stayed there for 6 months only with my wife. please give me some suggestions what proofs can be shown for her.


Hi Guys, any suggestion


----------



## micalparkz

To Girl Aussie,

It has been a pleasure reading your posts and how you have helped people on this forum.

I just have a small question, I applied for my Mrs 309 on 30 Nov 2015.

On 28 June 2015 she received a call from AHC Islamabad and had a 40 minutes interview, which I think went really good. On 29th June 2015, AHC Islamabad sent the application to the Australian Decision Maker.

1) Can you please advise what is the process after the application has been sent to Australian Decision maker? 

2) Should I call DIBP just as a courteous update about application?

3) How long does it take for a grant after a case has been referred to Australian Decision maker?

Applicant is a female from Islamabad, Pakistan. Sponsor being myself is PR in Sydney.

Many Thanks.


----------



## micalparkz

Does anyone know what number can I call in Australia to chase DIBP for 309 visa progress?

I tried 13 18 81 but waited an hour and no one picked up; it was on hold all the time.

Thanks.


----------



## girlaussie

Hi there, 

Thank you for the appreciation & sorry I was not very active for last few days infact weeks due to work & cold. 

Anyway, I can only answer from me personal experience but to certain extend most of the things are still same since I applied. 

1: we as applicant don't know the process, if your existing case officer believes that all docs are completed including health & police checks, your case will be forwarded for the Final decision. 

2: I always advice everyone to remain calm throughout the process, you have no idea how the workload of each case officer is like, if it's within the time frame as defined by the department then wait. If it's over 9-12 months then definitely call & enquire. 

3: this phase is totally unpredictable, I remember I was told that it could take 2-4 weeks or upto 2 months, it depends really & luck of course. I got it in less than 20 days  

I hope I answer all your questions. 

Good luck!!!

Girl Aussie




micalparkz said:


> To Girl Aussie,
> 
> It has been a pleasure reading your posts and how you have helped people on this forum.
> 
> I just have a small question, I applied for my Mrs 309 on 30 Nov 2015.
> 
> On 28 June 2015 she received a call from AHC Islamabad and had a 40 minutes interview, which I think went really good. On 29th June 2015, AHC Islamabad sent the application to the Australian Decision Maker.
> 
> 1) Can you please advise what is the process after the application has been sent to Australian Decision maker?
> 
> 2) Should I call DIBP just as a courteous update about application?
> 
> 3) How long does it take for a grant after a case has been referred to Australian Decision maker?
> 
> Applicant is a female from Islamabad, Pakistan. Sponsor being myself is PR in Sydney.
> 
> Many Thanks.


----------



## girlaussie

As your wife applied from AHC Islamabad you can enquire from Islamabad, DIBP in Australia will not assist you on this matter at all.

Girl Aussie



micalparkz said:


> Does anyone know what number can I call in Australia to chase DIBP for 309 visa progress?
> 
> I tried 13 18 81 but waited an hour and no one picked up; it was on hold all the time.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## girlaussie

You can't do much about rental agreement but may be any letters addressed to you both on the same address, any bills on her name showing that address should be good.

Girl Aussie



Avenger123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I created my rent agreement when I was not married. But now I need to show evidence of my wife's stay in my address. That place is not my native. So I stayed there for 6 months only with my wife. please give me some suggestions what proofs can be shown for her.


----------



## Avenger123

I have an occupant's letter with me and my wife's name and asked for my wife's credence letter from her company where the home address is same as of my address. I have the rent agreement on my name to show that I also reside in the same address.

Is that ok ?


----------



## Karaokejo

I applied for a spouse visa 10th May 2015 
I was allocated a Case Officer 23rd June 2015
I was sent an email 21st December 2015 to ask us to go for our medicals and for our police checks. 
We had our Medicals done on 7th January 2016
Police Checks were submitted on 24th January 2016

Still waiting 8th July 2016 for response


----------



## micalparkz

Thanks Girl Aussie,

Regarding point 1, the person who interviewed my Mrs from AHC Islamabad advised us that case will be forwarded to the decision maker in Australia and I got a confirmation in email too that now the case is with the decision maker since 29th June 2016.

I am always confused about the CO as to who that person is. When I applied my PR, I knew my CO, who was from Brisbane. He had an email and a contact number.

However for Spouse visa 309, not sure which person do people term as CO; is it the person who does the interview?

The interviewer really appreciated our case and said that everything has been provided (apart from one Document, which was uploaded within 1 hour of the request) and categorically mentioned that case is very good. 



girlaussie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you for the appreciation & sorry I was not very active for last few days infact weeks due to work & cold.
> 
> Anyway, I can only answer from me personal experience but to certain extend most of the things are still same since I applied.
> 
> 1: we as applicant don't know the process, if your existing case officer believes that all docs are completed including health & police checks, your case will be forwarded for the Final decision.
> 
> 2: I always advice everyone to remain calm throughout the process, you have no idea how the workload of each case officer is like, if it's within the time frame as defined by the department then wait. If it's over 9-12 months then definitely call & enquire.
> 
> 3: this phase is totally unpredictable, I remember I was told that it could take 2-4 weeks or upto 2 months, it depends really & luck of course. I got it in less than 20 days
> 
> I hope I answer all your questions.
> 
> Good luck!!!
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## micalparkz

Sorry to read about the delay.

Any complexities in your case? Which High Commission is dealing with your case? (I see you are from UK?)



Karaokejo said:


> I applied for a spouse visa 10th May 2015
> I was allocated a Case Officer 23rd June 2015
> I was sent an email 21st December 2015 to ask us to go for our medicals and for our police checks.
> We had our Medicals done on 7th January 2016
> Police Checks were submitted on 24th January 2016
> 
> Still waiting 8th July 2016 for response


----------



## Karaokejo

I don't think so...we have been a couple since 2003..married in 2009...not been separated in that time....medicals all passed and police checks all clean and passed.......i dont understand why i've waited so long. We phoned London office on Thursday and they dont see a problem and have all the paper work they need so they have flagged it up they said for attention to the CO. We been told that if we dont hear anything by Wednesday they will look into it. I thought it would be a pretty straight forward case and be sorted well before now. Any idea's? Only thing i have read on this forum i could possibly see as a problem is that my husband is here in the UK but i just don't know if i read right or misunderstood someone else's problem..I am stumped


----------



## micalparkz

I hope it is a delay for no apparent reason, then all is good.

I know in this forum, some people have had delays; most of them had some issues (problematic interview, wrong answer, docs not provided) but there had been a few for which there was no apparent reason. Just probably a bit complacency from the CO, I presume.

The only two other things I can think of :

1) "Quota" - not sure how true is this; generally there is no quota for the year on Spouse Visas; however someone long time back mentioned on this forum that they got advised by CO that their case will be decided after June when the quota re-opens.

2) End of Financial Year - probably not many grants come in May-June, since the department approaches end of financial year and are busy. So if your case was applied in May-June, maybe 1-2 months get eaten up in that year-end timeline.

Again for 2) I am not 100% sure, there was a case in past for whom interview was done in April or so and the grant should have come in June, however the CO advised him well in advance that the grant will come in 2nd week of July.




Karaokejo said:


> I don't think so...we have been a couple since 2003..married in 2009...not been separated in that time....medicals all passed and police checks all clean and passed.......i dont understand why i've waited so long. We phoned London office on Thursday and they dont see a problem and have all the paper work they need so they have flagged it up they said for attention to the CO. We been told that if we dont hear anything by Wednesday they will look into it. I thought it would be a pretty straight forward case and be sorted well before now. Any idea's? Only thing i have read on this forum i could possibly see as a problem is that my husband is here in the UK but i just don't know if i read right or misunderstood someone else's problem..I am stumped


----------



## khatrionline21

*Visa 100 Processing Time*

Hi everyone. What is the* processing time for Visa 100? *
Has anyone got recently ? 
Thanks!


----------



## Kundu13

Even i am here to know about the next step visa 100.

my wife applied for PMV on 3 nov 2014 
got provisional visa on 20 oct 2015 

when can she get the full PR what will happen next 

what i know is
the application will remain the same , and she will get a call in aug and may be by nov 2016 she will get the full PR 

what i what to know is the ground fact , do we need to submit few more docs and by what time should we get the full PR 

My sister shares the same timeline so i am early waiting for her to get visa so that i can apply for parent visa.


----------



## micalparkz

Hi,

Does anyone know what does approved status means in terms of sponsor?

My partner's status is showing as in progress while mine (the sponsor's) status shows as approved.

What significance it has in terms of application? Please see the link for the snip.


----------



## micalparkz

I think around 3-4 months.



khatrionline21 said:


> Hi everyone. What is the* processing time for Visa 100? *
> Has anyone got recently ?
> Thanks!


----------



## manthan29

According to IMMI rules, once a partner visa is granted it takes two years to get full PR access if I am not wrong. Does anyone know, if partner will have to pay international student fees or local fees if he/she wants to enroll at a university?


----------



## qwakaw

khatrionline21 said:


> Hi everyone. What is the* processing time for Visa 100? *
> Has anyone got recently ?
> Thanks!


Good day,
As per 
http://www.border.gov.au/LegacyPagesandAboutUs/Documents/info-permanent-partner-visa.pdf
processing time for visa subclass 100 is 6 to 8 months. But I think it might extend beyond the estimated time frame.

Regards


----------



## qwakaw

Kundu13 said:


> my wife applied for PMV on 3 nov 2014
> got provisional visa on 20 oct 2015
> 
> what i know is the application will remain the same , and she will get a call in aug and may be by nov 2016


You are right, after 2 years you will need to lodge for stage 2 - subclass 100 visa. 
This according to border.gov.au sources takes upto 6 to 8 months to process.



> what i what to know is the ground fact , do we need to submit few more docs and by what time should we get the full PR


Have a look at the stage 2 log
DIY - Permanent Partner visa - Subclass 100 - Stage 2 | # gnumen.org #
It will give you an idea what to expect.


Regards


----------



## baccha

Log 29 th June 2015 still waiting 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## murtza4u

I just came to Australia on PR. Do I must have a job to be as sponsor?

I want to apply for 309/100 for my wife and 3 kids


----------



## indiference

Guys few questions and will appreciate if can get a response on them. 
1) can i apply for spouse visa while my wife is pregrant? If yes can it cause any complications?
2) my wife lived in dubai for approx 10 months, would she be needing character certificate from dxb also?
3) do i need to be employeed to start the application process? 
4) does she needs to take ielts exams? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ery

Can I ask you how CO communicate with you? by e mail? As soon as I applied I sent police clearance, stat. declarations, pictures, phone bills, marriage certificate, all ID docs and then was just because I had the luck to log in immi account that I have seen they needed me to undertake the medical which I finalized. Should I now complete form 80 or should I wait for them to let me know if it's needed? Also I would like to know in matter of form80 in the work experiences, if putting cash jobs would be a trouble? thank you for reading


----------



## baccha

Hey did anyone got any news ? It's been now 12 months didn't heared anything. 29th June applied for spouse visa still waiting. 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## spencerstreetguy

baccha said:


> Hey did anyone got any news ? It's been now 12 months didn't heared anything. 29th June applied for spouse visa still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


I think you should contact Department . You are well over the timeline and should call up department to check the progress . It will take more than 30 min to get someone on call but it will be answered


----------



## spencerstreetguy

indiference said:


> Guys few questions and will appreciate if can get a response on them.
> 1) can i apply for spouse visa while my wife is pregrant? If yes can it cause any complications?
> 2) my wife lived in dubai for approx 10 months, would she be needing character certificate from dxb also?
> 3) do i need to be employeed to start the application process?
> 4) does she needs to take ielts exams?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1) can i apply for spouse visa while my wife is pregnant? If yes can it cause any complications?

--> I think you can. when baby arrive :welcome: , you can submit change in condition form and add your baby in application.
2) my wife lived in dubai for approx 10 months, would she be needing character certificate from dxb also?--> Clearance is required if you lived more than 12 months in a country
3) do i need to be employed to start the application process? 

--> No necessary, but you would have to convince your CO that you have sufficient money to support your wife for 2 years. There is no section to submit employment proof but its good to have 
4) does she needs to take ielts exams? 

--> Not required


----------



## Karaokejo

I am still waiting after 14 months and go no help when i phone up keep getting told they have sent a message to the CO but not heard anything







spencerstreetguy said:


> I think you should contact Department . You are well over the timeline and should call up department to check the progress . It will take more than 30 min to get someone on call but it will be answered


----------



## Shan.

Finally I received my grant letter today. This forum has been extremely helpful.

DOL: May 2015 Islamabad AHC
CO : No idea
Interview: April 2016
Visa grant: Today
Total time: Around 15 months


Extremely complicated case so there is hope for everyone. 
Thanks everyone for sharing your stories.


----------



## Karaokejo

I applied for a spouse visa 10th May 2015 
I was allocated a Case Officer 23rd June 2015
I was sent an email 21st December 2015 to ask us to go for our medicals and for our police checks. 
We had our Medicals done on 7th January 2016
Police Checks were submitted on 24th January 2016

Visa GRANTED 21st July 2016

Nearly 15 months in total

Now the hard work starts


----------



## indiference

Shan. said:


> Finally I received my grant letter today. This forum has been extremely helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> DOL: May 2015 Islamabad AHC
> 
> CO : No idea
> 
> Interview: April 2016
> 
> Visa grant: Today
> 
> Total time: Around 15 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely complicated case so there is hope for everyone.
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing your stories.




Congrats, what complications were there in your case, please mention that might help some of us here to deal with any similar situation in our cases.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karaokejo

There was no complications at all 
Straight forward case been together 14 years nearly married for 7
No breakups, everything split down the middle in the way of bills etc

But still took time to process due to the amount of people wanting to get out there 






indiference said:


> Congrats, what complications were there in your case, please mention that might help some of us here to deal with any similar situation in our cases.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikram3151981

I was granted pr u/189, made initial entry on 3 April, came back on 23 June as I didn't find any job. Now I want to file partner visa for my wife n kid. I am married for past 6 years n have a 2 year old kid. Am I eligible to file 309/100 when I'm offshore.
I don't have any chat logs or else but the passports of all 3 of us have each others name endorsed.

Urgent help and guidance required.

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## micalparkz

Many Congrats Brother, patience paid.

No need to share any complication details on this public forum.

I wish you best of luck for your future endeavors.



Shan. said:


> Finally I received my grant letter today. This forum has been extremely helpful.
> 
> DOL: May 2015 Islamabad AHC
> CO : No idea
> Interview: April 2016
> Visa grant: Today
> Total time: Around 15 months
> 
> 
> Extremely complicated case so there is hope for everyone.
> Thanks everyone for sharing your stories.


----------



## afilah

*which is best*

Hi Friends,

Am rahima from chennai, India. My husband is an Australia PR and am planning to apply for 309 visa which is best online or paper based?

Please suggest me good idea


----------



## vikram3151981

vikram3151981 said:


> I was granted pr u/189, made initial entry on 3 April, came back on 23 June as I didn't find any job. Now I want to file partner visa for my wife n kid. I am married for past 6 years n have a 2 year old kid. Am I eligible to file 309/100 when I'm offshore.
> I don't have any chat logs or else but the passports of all 3 of us have each others name endorsed.
> 
> Urgent help and guidance required.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


Reposting my query. Help guys

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

afilah said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Am rahima from chennai, India. My husband is an Australia PR and am planning to apply for 309 visa which is best online or paper based?
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest me good idea




Online is definately best, fast and cost effective.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

vikram3151981 said:


> Reposting my query. Help guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk




Well i am in a similar situation however as per my research you can file it offshore provided that you are already setteled in australia, have a job, an address there already, this is to satisfy the usual residency requirement of the visa as a sponsor. However incase you are permanently offshore and doesnt have any current bonds with aus in terms of job or residence in this case you are not elible for sponsoring your wife. 

This is what i have figured out so far, i plan to move within next 2 months and then apply for my wife visa while being there.

There were few cases on this forum where members have applied like 4 months before they moved to aus and then fulfiled the residency requirement while they were there and got successful however this approach is risky as one is suppose to fulfil all requirments at the time of application. I do not want to take any risks as there is a lot to lose therefore i am taking the safer approach, better late than sorry.

I hope i addressed your concern.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paisrikanth

I applied my Wife partner visa 3 months ago.. and until now there is not even a change in the application status. I have submitted all documents along with my application.

The application status is still in "received " status


----------



## spencerstreetguy

paisrikanth said:


> I applied my Wife partner visa 3 months ago.. and until now there is not even a change in the application status. I have submitted all documents along with my application.
> 
> The application status is still in "received " status


Yes, this is same as everyone else I guess 

India offshore processing timeline --- 

New Delhi Processing Times – Family Migration

The global service standard for partner visas is 12 months. Service standards are measured from the date we receive a complete application to the date of the final decision.

The New Delhi Visa Office is currently finalising over 75% of partner visa applications within 11 months, and more than 90% within 12 months.

Applications that take longer to be processed are generally those that have been lodged with incomplete information, the applicant or their dependant has medical issues that need to be resolved, or the case is complex.


----------



## paisrikanth

spencerstreetguy said:


> Yes, this is same as everyone else I guess
> 
> India offshore processing timeline ---
> 
> New Delhi Processing Times – Family Migration
> 
> The global service standard for partner visas is 12 months. Service standards are measured from the date we receive a complete application to the date of the final decision.
> 
> The New Delhi Visa Office is currently finalising over 75% of partner visa applications within 11 months, and more than 90% within 12 months.
> 
> Applications that take longer to be processed are generally those that have been lodged with incomplete information, the applicant or their dependant has medical issues that need to be resolved, or the case is complex.



The New Delhi office requested for Form 80 in the second month which we have submitted now. does that mean they have started considering the application or it is just a regular update?


----------



## vikram3151981

indiference said:


> Well i am in a similar situation however as per my research you can file it offshore provided that you are already setteled in australia, have a job, an address there already, this is to satisfy the usual residency requirement of the visa as a sponsor. However incase you are permanently offshore and doesnt have any current bonds with aus in terms of job or residence in this case you are not elible for sponsoring your wife.
> 
> This is what i have figured out so far, i plan to move within next 2 months and then apply for my wife visa while being there.
> 
> There were few cases on this forum where members have applied like 4 months before they moved to aus and then fulfiled the residency requirement while they were there and got successful however this approach is risky as one is suppose to fulfil all requirments at the time of application. I do not want to take any risks as there is a lot to lose therefore i am taking the safer approach, better late than sorry.
> 
> I hope i addressed your concern.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply.
I think Job ain't a criteria for sponsoring Partner. I have bank account in Australia so I can provide statement n will pay the fee from that account only. I have my WA driving licence which might be having the address (my cousins place)it. Utility bills may also be provided which is on cousins name.
What else dibp may need?

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikram3151981

paisrikanth said:


> The New Delhi office requested for Form 80 in the second month which we have submitted now. does that mean they have started considering the application or it is just a regular update?


AFAIK ..... Ur file is worked upon

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

vikram3151981 said:


> Thanks for reply.
> I think Job ain't a criteria for sponsoring Partner. I have bank account in Australia so I can provide statement n will pay the fee from that account only. I have my WA driving licence which might be having the address (my cousins place)it. Utility bills may also be provided which is on cousins name.
> What else dibp may need?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk




Well....you need to show how you will support your partner for atleast 2 years and for that having a job is the most convincing method unless you have enough bank balance to support this claim. As far as i know the safest way is to be actually there to fulfil this criteria as with just a few clicks they can know when was the last time you were in aus and for how long you have stayed there. On the other hand as i mentioned few members have lodged their spouse application 4 months prior to shifting in aus and they were successful, now am not sure of the odds of this happening with you or myself so its your call or you can consult a mara agent for advise, or maybe any other senior member.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afilah

*processing time*

Hi,

Am going to apply for 309/100 sub class. my husband is an australian PR. we recently got married. I just want to know which one is best whether paper based or online application ?

Which will take less processing time ? is there any possibility that i can apply for tourist after i lodge 309 visa..

Can anyone please help me out. Thanks in advance


----------



## vikram3151981

Online appln is best

Yes, u can apply for tourist/visitor visa post lodging 309/100 n u'll get the same easily 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

afilah said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Am going to apply for 309/100 sub class. my husband is an australian PR. we recently got married. I just want to know which one is best whether paper based or online application ?
> 
> 
> 
> Which will take less processing time ? is there any possibility that i can apply for tourist after i lodge 309 visa..
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please help me out. Thanks in advance




Time duration taken by the department doesnt rely on the mode of application i.e either paper based or online however considering the logistics, online applications would definately be faster and more convinent for the department. Yes you can apply for tourist visa after your spouse application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitk

Hello Everyone !! 

Need help in regards to my partner's 2nd stage visa. 

Case information : We applied for prospective marriage visa on 9th July 2014. We got married before prospective marriage granted 
and as per their rule , we notify immigration about our marriage.Immigration internally cancelled out PMV and granted partner visa (309), Now we are applying for 2nd stage visa(100). 

My question is has anybody come across similar case ? And will immigration consider our PMV date (9 July 2014) for stage 2 or will they consider partner visa (309) date which our CO applied internally. 

We got date of application on my partner's visa is the date our CO applied internally.


Please advise !!


----------



## vikram3151981

Date of application mentioned on visa shud be considered 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Can I request to extend the timelines for my wife's visa application?*

Dear all,

Good afternoon. Hope everyone is fine. I lodged spouse visa application 309/100 for my wife 29 June/2016 and received the case officer allocation on 15 April, 2016 who asked to upload the documents for my wife. However, in the meanwhile, my wife has become pregnant and we updated the same to Case officer right away. Further, my wife went on to get the PCC and finished medicals without x-ray. 

After the delivery, she finished her x-ray too. We also uploaded child's birth certificate. However, because of cesarean operation and severe pain, my wife is unable to present herself with the baby in the passport office and we are planning to request the case officer to extend the deadlines further by a month/3 weeks allocated by him.

Is that ok to do that? Does requesting the case officer to extend the deadlines make a negative impact on our application? Did anyone do the same?

Looking forward to hear from you,

Regards,

Sathi


----------



## iamecstatic

Dear Friends,

I got my PR this year in May (subclass 189). I plan to move to Australia early next year as I heard that jobs are less towards the end of year after September.
Now I need to apply Partner Visa 309/100 for my wife?
I read about it and am full of doubts-
1. Do I need to be in Australia before I sponsor her? In IMMI account they ask for sponsor details in which one of field is Date from which sponsor is residing in Australia. The date has to be in past. What should I fill in there?
2. Do I need to show funds in my account as a proof that I can support my wife in Australia?

Thank You


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*January applicants*

Hi,

My wife lodged her visa subclass 309 on last week of January this year with AHC, New Delhi. No contact from the high commission yet. Anyone who applied in January got any news!! 

In the meantime she applied for her tourist visa and hopefull she will get a grant next week and fly soon:juggle:lane:


----------



## paisrikanth

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife lodged her visa subclass 309 on last week of January this year with AHC, New Delhi. No contact from the high commission yet. Anyone who applied in January got any news!!
> 
> In the meantime she applied for her tourist visa and hopefull she will get a grant next week and fly soon:juggle:lane:


I have applied on first week of May with AHC, New Delhi. AHC requested for Form 80 and after that no communication.

May I know what is your status in the IMMI account?


----------



## rakesharavindan

Hey guys,

We applied for my wife's Partner visa on 6-Jan-2016 Online, and there's been no update/communication whatsoever after the initial acknowledgement email.

We front loaded most of the documents including PCC and Medicals. And she came here on Tourist visa in May and left a week ago.

Any idea about the current timelines for CO assignment/contact?

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## paisrikanth

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We applied for my wife's Partner visa on 6-Jan-2016 Online, and there's been no update/communication whatsoever after the initial acknowledgement email.
> 
> We front loaded most of the documents including PCC and Medicals. And she came here on Tourist visa in May and left a week ago.
> 
> Any idea about the current timelines for CO assignment/contact?
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh


We are in the same boat mate.. I have sent you a private message lets keep in touch

also mail me at <[B]SNIP[/B]> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## rakesharavindan

paisrikanth said:


> We are in the same boat mate.. I have sent you a private message lets keep in touch
> 
> also mail me at <[B]SNIP[/B]> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*



sure, its good to know that we are not the only ones waiting..


----------



## Analyst23

Hi guys
I got my PR subclass 189 in April 2015.
I have made my initial entry to Australian and am back to India now.
Now, i wish to apply for Spouse visa for my wife
Which subclass of visa should i go?
I read that the waiting time is 2 years for my spouse to get a permanent visa. Is it true?
Subclass 820/ 801- spouse must be in Australia
subclass 309 - provisional - spouse outside Australia
subclass 100- migrant - spouse outside Australia

Does she need to apply for PTE/IELTS ?


----------



## indiference

Analyst23 said:


> Hi guys
> I got my PR subclass 189 in April 2015.
> I have made my initial entry to Australian and am back to India now.
> Now, i wish to apply for Spouse visa for my wife
> Which subclass of visa should i go?
> I read that the waiting time is 2 years for my spouse to get a permanent visa. Is it true?
> Subclass 820/ 801- spouse must be in Australia
> subclass 309 - provisional - spouse outside Australia
> subclass 100- migrant - spouse outside Australia
> 
> Does she need to apply for PTE/IELTS ?




Hi, to apply for the spouse visa, one of the requirements is that you should be permanently residing in aus. Apart from this, you will be applying for both the visa's i.e 309/100, fees for both the visas is one, first after a waiting period of approx 1year she will get the provisinal visa i.e 309, using which she can enter australia and then after a period of 2 years from the time you had applied for 309 she will get the subclass 100 visa. No PTE/IELTS is not required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

iamecstatic said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I got my PR this year in May (subclass 189). I plan to move to Australia early next year as I heard that jobs are less towards the end of year after September.
> Now I need to apply Partner Visa 309/100 for my wife?
> I read about it and am full of doubts-
> 1. Do I need to be in Australia before I sponsor her? In IMMI account they ask for sponsor details in which one of field is Date from which sponsor is residing in Australia. The date has to be in past. What should I fill in there?
> 2. Do I need to show funds in my account as a proof that I can support my wife in Australia?
> 
> Thank You




1) as a requirement you should be permanently living in aus, being temperorily out of aus is fine but you should be able to show that you have already permanently shifted there and living there.
2) you should be able to show that you will able to support her for 2 years, now the easiest way to show that is if you have a job else yes sufficient funds in the account can also suffice this requirement.

Learnt the above information from fellow forum members and by going through the immi website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afilah

Hi,

Need a help guys. Am going to apply for 309 visa as my husband is an Australian PR. Am going to lodge online visa. I have a doubt, if am uploading originals for example., driver licence , qualification etc., will the DIAC accept originals scanned copy or attested scanned copy which one DIAC will accept. can anyone help me out.

Thanks in advance


----------



## indiference

afilah said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need a help guys. Am going to apply for 309 visa as my husband is an Australian PR. Am going to lodge online visa. I have a doubt, if am uploading originals for example., driver licence , qualification etc., will the DIAC accept originals scanned copy or attested scanned copy which one DIAC will accept. can anyone help me out.
> 
> Thanks in advance




DIAC accepts colored scan copies, no need for them to be attested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK87

Hi,

My wife lodged her spouse visa (Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (300,309/100,820/801)) on *29th November 2015* from India through Online. The status is "Received" and has not changed from day 1. Its been 9 months now. I can understand that it could take 10 to 12 months. She is with me on tourist visa (2nd time extended her 6 months stay)


I am just wondering has anyone applied around the same time and got any updates. Also, we tried to contact but with no success. Whats the best way to reach them. 

Any help would be really appreciated. Thank you.

AK


----------



## andreyx108b

AK87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> My wife lodged her spouse visa (Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (300,309/100,820/801)) on *29th November 2015* from India through Online. The status is "Received" and has not changed from day 1. Its been 9 months now. I can understand that it could take 10 to 12 months. She is with me on tourist visa (2nd time extended her 6 months stay)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just wondering has anyone applied around the same time and got any updates. Also, we tried to contact but with no success. Whats the best way to reach them.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> AK




You can check tracking spreadsheet for some indications of when


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paisrikanth

AK87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife lodged her spouse visa (Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (300,309/100,820/801)) on *29th November 2015* from India through Online. The status is "Received" and has not changed from day 1. Its been 9 months now. I can understand that it could take 10 to 12 months. She is with me on tourist visa (2nd time extended her 6 months stay)
> 
> 
> I am just wondering has anyone applied around the same time and got any updates. Also, we tried to contact but with no success. Whats the best way to reach them.
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> AK


seeing the History of applications, you should be getting it in the 10th month and you are almost there  Good luck with your application..

Request you keep the forum updated with your status

Thanks


----------



## AK87

Thanks Andre and Paisrikanth. I live keep this forum posted.

Just wondering is any one in the same boat as me. Anyone had case officer assigned? Also, it looks like lodging paper based visa than online takes less processing time.

Thanks.


----------



## Destination Journey

indiference said:


> 1) as a requirement you should be permanently living in aus, being temperorily out of aus is fine but you should be able to show that you have already permanently shifted there and living there.
> 2) you should be able to show that you will able to support her for 2 years, now the easiest way to show that is if you have a job else yes sufficient funds in the account can also suffice this requirement.
> 
> Learnt the above information from fellow forum members and by going through the immi website.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


indifference, where do they say that sponsor should be permanently residing in aus? any reference doc/link?

I just filled application for partner visa and they just ask for sponsor contact details. Nothing mandatory. You can provide any address of any country. I don't think its mandatory that sponsor should be in Aus while sponsoring.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Destination Journey said:


> indifference, where do they say that sponsor should be permanently residing in aus? any reference doc/link?
> 
> I just filled application for partner visa and they just ask for sponsor contact details. Nothing mandatory. You can provide any address of any country. I don't think its mandatory that sponsor should be in Aus while sponsoring.


https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1127.pdf


----------



## Nishikav

AK87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife lodged her spouse visa (Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (300,309/100,820/801)) on *29th November 2015* from India through Online. The status is "Received" and has not changed from day 1. Its been 9 months now. I can understand that it could take 10 to 12 months. She is with me on tourist visa (2nd time extended her 6 months stay)
> 
> 
> I am just wondering has anyone applied around the same time and got any updates. Also, we tried to contact but with no success. Whats the best way to reach them.
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> AK



Hi Ak, 

I am in the same boat as you are, i applied for a prospective marriage visa on 15/9/15 and had my wedding in Feb 2016 , hence i converted my application to provisional partner in March 2016 and shockingly i got a mail in Aug saying my provisional partner application has been launched in March and they are going to consider the application date in march "frustratingly" instead of the date in sep last year, all this while the application has always been in "received" stage, so basically i lost around 5-6 months in the application process. Immigration office here in sydney is not of much help either, when i visited them personally this week, all i got was a stock standard answer saying "you are within the processing time frames".


----------



## Duffyduffy

*Preparing for 820*

Hello, everyone, I'm new on this forum! I've seen lots of useful information here, thanks a lot! Wanted to ask a couple of questions:
1. I'm currently in Ukraine, awaiting my tourist visa, I want to apply onshore for 820 (based on de-facto relationship) this September. The deal is me and my partner started our relationship when we both were studying in China, and we've been living together in dormitory for around 10 month. Because of this we don't have any documents to prove that we actually shared accommodation. We only have a paper for another apartment but only for one month. We have lots of proof to show that we actually were classmates and statutory declarations from our Aussie friends who were our neighbors during that time. Do you think it can become a problem?
2. We also don't have much proof about sharing our finances because as students abroad we mostly used cash. We have lots of proof that we travelled A LOT during that time and of course we shared our finances. But we feel it might not be enough. We want to open a shared bank account once I get to Australia and use it for accommodation and daily payments, but it will be used only for a short time at the time I apply. Any thoughts how and where it's possible to get more proof for this category?
3. I'm 21 yo, my partner is 22, he is still currently studying, he has two casual jobs but it's not full time. Should he provide any bank statements or anything? If yes, could you please tell how much money do you think is enough to have?

Because of first two reasons I'm thinking about getting a migration agent to help. But I'm not sure if it's actually as much of a problem as I think. 
Sorry for such a long message, but it would be great if someone could share any thoughts on our situation.


----------



## Duffyduffy

Duffyduffy said:


> Hello, everyone, I'm new on this forum! I've seen lots of useful information here, thanks a lot! Wanted to ask a couple of questions:
> 1. I'm currently in Ukraine, awaiting my tourist visa, I want to apply onshore for 820 (based on de-facto relationship) this September. The deal is me and my partner started our relationship when we both were studying in China, and we've been living together in dormitory for around 10 month. Because of this we don't have any documents to prove that we actually shared accommodation. We only have a paper for another apartment but only for one month. We have lots of proof to show that we actually were classmates and statutory declarations from our Aussie friends who were our neighbors during that time. Do you think it can become a problem?
> 2. We also don't have much proof about sharing our finances because as students abroad we mostly used cash. We have lots of proof that we travelled A LOT during that time and of course we shared our finances. But we feel it might not be enough. We want to open a shared bank account once I get to Australia and use it for accommodation and daily payments, but it will be used only for a short time at the time I apply. Any thoughts how and where it's possible to get more proof for this category?
> 3. I'm 21 yo, my partner is 22, he is still currently studying, he has two casual jobs but it's not full time. Should he provide any bank statements or anything? If yes, could you please tell how much money do you think is enough to have?
> 
> Because of first two reasons I'm thinking about getting a migration agent to help. But I'm not sure if it's actually as much of a problem as I think.
> Sorry for such a long message, but it would be great if someone could share any thoughts on our situation.



Still hoping for some advice! 😁


----------



## spencerstreetguy

AK87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife lodged her spouse visa (Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (300,309/100,820/801)) on *29th November 2015* from India through Online. The status is "Received" and has not changed from day 1. Its been 9 months now. I can understand that it could take 10 to 12 months. She is with me on tourist visa (2nd time extended her 6 months stay)
> 
> 
> I am just wondering has anyone applied around the same time and got any updates. Also, we tried to contact but with no success. Whats the best way to reach them.
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> AK


Hi AK,
I realized that you extended your wife's tourist . I am also waiting for 309 visa progress since 8 months. 

Can you/anyone tell me from their experience when one should apply from 600 tourist visa extension ? I read its 15 days before expiry.. Is this correct ? How long it takes for department to extend tourist visa ?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## AK87

spencerstreetguy said:


> Hi AK,
> I realized that you extended your wife's tourist . I am also waiting for 309 visa progress since 8 months.
> 
> Can you/anyone tell me from their experience when one should apply from 600 tourist visa extension ? I read its 15 days before expiry.. Is this correct ? How long it takes for department to extend tourist visa ?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Hi spencerstreetguy,

You can do it 15 days before expiry. In fact for my wife got it in 2 days. To be on safer side, apply 15 days before and give them a call, in most cases they will action it straight away.

Also FYI, If Condition 8503 (commonly referred to as the 'No Further Stay' Condition) has been imposed on your Australian visa it means that you cannot, except for a very few limited exceptions, apply for another visa to extend your stay whilst you remain in Australia.

Cheers


----------



## paisrikanth

Thanks @spencerstreetguy and @AK - this information is very useful.. my partners visitor visa is expiring in Nov 2016 and I was planning to extend it from here as we don't have No Further Stay condition on the current visitor visa. 

What is the cost , procedure for the extension and what documents are required?

We applied for 309 almost 4 months ago and we are still waiting..


----------



## AK87

paisrikanth said:


> Thanks @spencerstreetguy and @AK - this information is very useful.. my partners visitor visa is expiring in Nov 2016 and I was planning to extend it from here as we don't have No Further Stay condition on the current visitor visa.
> 
> What is the cost , procedure for the extension and what documents are required?
> 
> We applied for 309 almost 4 months ago and we are still waiting..


Hi Paisrikanth and Spencerstreetguy,

-You can extend your visa from here if dont have "No Further Stay" condition on the current visitor visa.

-Application fee $340 for extension.

-Attached documents: 
1.Photograph - Passport, 
2.Birth or Age, Evidence of (Birth Certificate)
3.Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of (Marriage Certificate)
4.Travel Document (Passport)

-Application type: Visitor visa extension​- Visitor (Tourist) (subclass 600) visa

-Link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/600-/Visitor-e600-visa-online-applications


Cheers


----------



## paisrikanth

spencerstreetguy said:


> Hi AK,
> I realized that you extended your wife's tourist . I am also waiting for 309 visa progress since 8 months.
> 
> Can you/anyone tell me from their experience when one should apply from 600 tourist visa extension ? I read its 15 days before expiry.. Is this correct ? How long it takes for department to extend tourist visa ?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Also @AK - Did you try contacting them again? any updates has the CO been allocated ?


----------



## talexpat

Hi all,

Any Pakistani 309 partner visa applicant here who has received CO interview call or visa grant recently/last week? 

Cheers!


----------



## murtza4u

Hi respected members, I am preparing to apply 309/100 visa online and have some questions. Would really appreciate your help.

1. If I apply online, do I need to get certified copies of all documents (passport, birth & marriage certificates etc) or is it OK to upload only color scans of original documents?

2. At the end of 47sp form, they mentioned to provide 4 x passport size photographs for all applicants. I think this requirement is for manual application? What if I apply online?

3. What things I can provide for "Evidence that your relationship is genuine and continuing". I am thinking to provide my call log, whatsapp chat. What else can be provided?

4. Can anyone please send me the sample text for the following at murtaza.sh (at) hotmail.com

a) Court order giving you the sole legal right to determine where the children shall live or the right to remove the child from the country

b) Statutory declarations from individuals who are Australian citizens or permanent residents and have personal knowledge of your relationship. (What if I don't know anyone in Australia who knows about our relation as I just moved here few months ago.)

c) Written statements from you and from your partner detailing the history of your relationship

I would really appreciate your help.


----------



## vikram3151981

@Murtuza
The ans to (1) is Yes u can upload color scans. No need to get them certified 
& for remaining all..... if u get something plz forward it to me too on <*SNIP*>. I will be applying 309/100 in next few months after I move to Australia permanently*

Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## suma118

*Visitor visa while waiting for Partner Visa 309*

Hi Everyone,

I am an Indian citizen and my Husband is an Australian PR. We applied for Partner visa 309 online from India in mid January 2016. We got the request for PCC and Medical check up by mid of May 2016 and submitted the same by end of May. Since the partner visa takes around 10 - 12 months and we are just above 7 months , I would like to travel now on a visitor visa to Australia and be with my Husband. I have few question regarding the same :

1. Can we apply for visitor visa from India through Online. I checked the DIBP site but did not find India in the eligible countries list.
2. If Online is not possible from India please suggest the best way to apply the visa.
3. Is it possible for my Husband to apply the visitor visa for me from Australia.
4. Once we are granted the visitor visa, when does the validity of the visa start. Is it from the day of grant or the day of initial entry.

Please help me!!

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

HI,

I would like to know if it is possible to apply for a 309 partner visa for my wife while i am offshore..

I am a PR holder and currently live offshore, and i would like to apply for 309 for my wife.

Please advise.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Australian permanent residents or eligible New Zealand citizens are expected to be living in Australia. Eligible New Zealand citizens might need to have a health examination or character check. We will tell you if you need these checks.

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)







Destination Journey said:


> indifference, where do they say that sponsor should be permanently residing in aus? any reference doc/link?
> 
> I just filled application for partner visa and they just ask for sponsor contact details. Nothing mandatory. You can provide any address of any country. I don't think its mandatory that sponsor should be in Aus while sponsoring.


----------



## iamecstatic

*309 from offshore*

Hi Guys,

I am offshore and plan to apply 309 for my wife. In case it gets rejected as I am not 'usual resident' in Australia yet, will I get full refunded of visa fees?



shawnchristophervaz said:


> Australian permanent residents or eligible New Zealand citizens are expected to be living in Australia. Eligible New Zealand citizens might need to have a health examination or character check. We will tell you if you need these checks.
> 
> Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)


----------



## Destination Journey

iamecstatic said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am offshore and plan to apply 309 for my wife. In case it gets rejected as I am not 'usual resident' in Australia yet, will I get full refunded of visa fees?


It won't be refunded, that fee is to process visa application + visa.


----------



## rakesharavindan

suma118 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am an Indian citizen and my Husband is an Australian PR. We applied for Partner visa 309 online from India in mid January 2016. We got the request for PCC and Medical check up by mid of May 2016 and submitted the same by end of May. Since the partner visa takes around 10 - 12 months and we are just above 7 months , I would like to travel now on a visitor visa to Australia and be with my Husband. I have few question regarding the same :
> 
> 1. Can we apply for visitor visa from India through Online. I checked the DIBP site but did not find India in the eligible countries list.
> 2. If Online is not possible from India please suggest the best way to apply the visa.
> 3. Is it possible for my Husband to apply the visitor visa for me from Australia.
> 4. Once we are granted the visitor visa, when does the validity of the visa start. Is it from the day of grant or the day of initial entry.
> 
> Please help me!!
> 
> Thanks in Advance.



Hi Suma118,

Let me try and answer your queries:

1, 2 & 3. The easiest option is for you to visit the nearest VFS office in India and submit a paper application for Tourist visa. They'll provide you with a list of documents required, and you generally get a response in less than 2 weeks.
Your husband can also apply for a visitor visa (Sponsored) from Australia, but in this case the department might ask him to submit a bond amount.

4. The tourist visa is usually provided with a validity of 1 year, with a maximum of 3/6 months stay at a time. This 3/6 months timing starts from the day you enter Australia.

Please also note that there's chances of tourist visa rejection if you cannot provide enough supporting documentation of your plan to come back to India. Provide details of your partner visa application in the visitor visa form, this helps. Also try and prepare sample iternaries of places you plan to visit in Australia AND/OR other important dates you wish to be with your partner.

The tourist visa is given primarily for tourism purposes, so try and justify this aspect.

Hope it helps.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## suma118

rakesharavindan said:


> Hi Suma118,
> 
> Let me try and answer your queries:
> 
> 1, 2 & 3. The easiest option is for you to visit the nearest VFS office in India and submit a paper application for Tourist visa. They'll provide you with a list of documents required, and you generally get a response in less than 2 weeks.
> Your husband can also apply for a visitor visa (Sponsored) from Australia, but in this case the department might ask him to submit a bond amount.
> 
> 4. The tourist visa is usually provided with a validity of 1 year, with a maximum of 3/6 months stay at a time. This 3/6 months timing starts from the day you enter Australia.
> 
> Please also note that there's chances of tourist visa rejection if you cannot provide enough supporting documentation of your plan to come back to India. Provide details of your partner visa application in the visitor visa form, this helps. Also try and prepare sample iternaries of places you plan to visit in Australia AND/OR other important dates you wish to be with your partner.
> 
> The tourist visa is given primarily for tourism purposes, so try and justify this aspect.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh


Thanks a lot for your reply Rakesh!! I was really helpful..


----------



## iamecstatic

Its a huge risk then.
Is there anybody who has applied for 309 for his partner when sponsor hasn't moved to Australia yet?
If not, can someone suggest some way to know for sure if this can be done or not?



Destination Journey said:


> It won't be refunded, that fee is to process visa application + visa.


----------



## indiference

iamecstatic said:


> Its a huge risk then.
> 
> Is there anybody who has applied for 309 for his partner when sponsor hasn't moved to Australia yet?
> 
> If not, can someone suggest some way to know for sure if this can be done or not?




Yes there are few members on the forum who have successfully done that, they moved to aus permanently within 3-4 months after they applied for spouse visa, probably they got lucky, i am not sure however I would suggest not to take such a risk as it is a clear non compliance of this rule and can incur huge financial loses as well as time.

Then again this is my own opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Destination Journey

indiference said:


> Yes there are few members on the forum who have successfully done that, they moved to aus permanently within 3-4 months after they applied for spouse visa, probably they got lucky, i am not sure however I would suggest not to take such a risk as it is a clear non compliance of this rule and can incur huge financial loses as well as time.
> 
> Then again this is my own opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you name those members who went through this?


----------



## Duffyduffy

Hello everyone! I am an Ukrainian citizen and me and my partner want to apply for a partner visa based on de-facto relationship. 
1. Can you suggest any way to apply onshore? Or apply offshore but find a way to spend most of the waiting time in australia? 
2. I've recently been refused with a tourist 600 visa due to lack of proof that i will return back to ukraine after the visa ends. Do you think it might be a problem for my partner visa?
3. Can anyone suggest any good migration agents based in Sydney?
4. Does anyone know if it is possible to register our relationship in NSW while one of the partners is offshore?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## baccha

Still waiting ....

Applied 29th June 

Spouse visa medical pcc done on June

Waiting😢



Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## baccha

baccha said:


> Still waiting ....
> 
> Applied 29th June 2015
> 
> Spouse visa medical pcc done on June
> 
> Waiting😢
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Duffyduffy said:


> Hello everyone! I am an Ukrainian citizen and me and my partner want to apply for a partner visa based on de-facto relationship.
> 1. Can you suggest any way to apply onshore? Or apply offshore but find a way to spend most of the waiting time in australia?
> 2. I've recently been refused with a tourist 600 visa due to lack of proof that i will return back to ukraine after the visa ends. Do you think it might be a problem for my partner visa?
> 3. Can anyone suggest any good migration agents based in Sydney?
> 4. Does anyone know if it is possible to register our relationship in NSW while one of the partners is offshore?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


 
1. Can you suggest any way to apply onshore? Or apply offshore but find a way to spend most of the waiting time in australia? 
---> I guess apply visa online. You should have proof of 1 year of relationship. After that you can apply tourist visa by giving reference of partner visa. Department acknowledge that it difficult to live separately with partner therefore they usually grant tourist visa base on partner visa application.

2. I've recently been refused with a tourist 600 visa due to lack of proof that i will return back to ukraine after the visa ends. Do you think it might be a problem for my partner visa?

---> I guess no. Without partner visa reference its very difficult to get tourist visa on long term.

3. Can anyone suggest any good migration agents based in Sydney?
4. Does anyone know if it is possible to register our relationship in NSW while one of the partners is offshore?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## indiference

Destination Journey said:


> Can you name those members who went through this?




I do not recall the names, but they are there on this same thread, check posts from few months before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paisrikanth

We submitted the 309 visa application from India 4 months ago and as expected there is no significant change nor any communication from the department.

the application status for stage 1- 309 of my partner is in received status but the sponsor application status is still in submitted status.. 

is this normal ?


----------



## indiference

paisrikanth said:


> We submitted the 309 visa application from India 4 months ago and as expected there is no significant change nor any communication from the department.
> 
> the application status for stage 1- 309 of my partner is in received status but the sponsor application status is still in submitted status..
> 
> is this normal ?




Don't worry about online status, it is not always updated by the respective team on time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baccha

What is they mean by active consideration I contacted them by mail and I got ans tht ur file is in active consideration ?

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## paisrikanth

baccha said:


> What is they mean by active consideration I contacted them by mail and I got ans tht ur file is in active consideration ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


it means you may expect a decision anytime soon.. Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## baccha

paisrikanth said:


> it means you may expect a decision anytime soon.. Good Luck :thumb:


Thank you so much for ur reply it's a relief to hear tht ...

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## spencerstreetguy

baccha said:


> Thank you so much for ur reply it's a relief to hear tht ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


Good luck baccha .. I noticed you waited long more than 12 months ..


----------



## jt14

Hi SpencerStreetGuy,

A small query:
I am recently married 4-5 months back. My wife got new passport with me mentioned as spouse in her passport. Do I need to change my passport too to add her as spouse in there? We are in process to submit her application for partner visa? 

Cheers


----------



## spencerstreetguy

jt14 said:


> Hi SpencerStreetGuy,
> 
> A small query:
> I am recently married 4-5 months back. My wife got new passport with me mentioned as spouse in her passport. Do I need to change my passport too to add her as spouse in there? We are in process to submit her application for partner visa?
> 
> Cheers


No .. its not required .. There are other proof of marriage which you can submit in your application - Photos , invitation card, marriage certificate , chats etc etc ..


----------



## jt14

spencerstreetguy said:


> No .. its not required .. There are other proof of marriage which you can submit in your application - Photos , invitation card, marriage
> certificate , chats etc etc ..


Thank you. Most of the times, I get all my answers from you. 

One more: After marriage we spent just 3-4 weeks together and had arrange marriage. So We have created statement based on those 3-4 weeks and arrange marriage process. 
Do you think we should update statement after she arrives here on visitor visa after filing partner visa? 

Last time you provided link for sample statements but unfortunately that was trimmed due to admin policy  I really want to refer some genuine statement like my case but couldn't find on Googling. 

Can you please PM me the statement link *<SNIP>Removed personal information*


----------



## jt14

jt14 said:


> Can you please PM me the statement link *<SNIP>Removed personal information*


Many thanks


----------



## jt14

jt14 said:


> Thank you. Most of the times, I get all my answers from you.
> 
> One more: After marriage we spent just 3-4 weeks together and had arrange marriage. So We have created statement based on those 3-4 weeks and arrange marriage process.
> Do you think we should update statement after she arrives here on visitor visa after filing partner visa?


Any input?


----------



## iamecstatic

Please send me the statement link too.


jt14 said:


> Many thanks


----------



## jt14

iamecstatic said:


> Please send me the statement link too.


PM me.


----------



## Duffyduffy

spencerstreetguy said:


> 1. Can you suggest any way to apply onshore? Or apply offshore but find a way to spend most of the waiting time in australia?
> ---> I guess apply visa online. You should have proof of 1 year of relationship. After that you can apply tourist visa by giving reference of partner visa. Department acknowledge that it difficult to live separately with partner therefore they usually grant tourist visa base on partner visa application.
> 
> 2. I've recently been refused with a tourist 600 visa due to lack of proof that i will return back to ukraine after the visa ends. Do you think it might be a problem for my partner visa?
> 
> ---> I guess no. Without partner visa reference its very difficult to get tourist visa on long term.
> 
> 3. Can anyone suggest any good migration agents based in Sydney?
> 4. Does anyone know if it is possible to register our relationship in NSW while one of the partners is offshore?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Duffyduffy

Guys, who knows if we apply online do we need to scan original documents or do we need to certify them first and then attach scanns of certified copies? I'm confused, I saw someone writing on this forum that scanns of originals are okay, but this is what i found on the webpage:
If you applied online, certified copies of original documents can be scanned and attached to your visa application through your ImmiAccount.


----------



## vikram3151981

Color scanned docs are accepted by DIBP

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

Duffyduffy said:


> Guys, who knows if we apply online do we need to scan original documents or do we need to certify them first and then attach scanns of certified copies? I'm confused, I saw someone writing on this forum that scanns of originals are okay, but this is what i found on the webpage:
> If you applied online, certified copies of original documents can be scanned and attached to your visa application through your ImmiAccount.




You can upload colored scanned copies of your original, they are acceptable.

What you found on the web is an alternate not a mandatory requirement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Duffyduffy said:


> Guys, who knows if we apply online do we need to scan original documents or do we need to certify them first and then attach scanns of certified copies? I'm confused, I saw someone writing on this forum that scanns of originals are okay, but this is what i found on the webpage:
> If you applied online, certified copies of original documents can be scanned and attached to your visa application through your ImmiAccount.


Department accept color scan of original ( certified copy not required).


----------



## adlm

jt14 said:


> Many thanks


Can you PM the statement link to me as well? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## jt14

adlm said:


> Can you PM the statement link to me as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Got this error:

adlm has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.

If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove adlm from the recipient list and send the message again.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think you need to complete the requirement of 5 posts to the forum and then you will be eligible to receive and send PM. Thanks


----------



## adlm

jt14 said:


> Got this error:
> 
> adlm has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.
> 
> If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove adlm from the recipient list and send the message again.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I think you need to complete the requirement of 5 posts to the forum and then you will be eligible to receive and send PM. Thanks



Ahhh I see. Will do that shortly.


----------



## adlm

Hello Everyone,

Greetings!!!

I am in process of filling form for my wife. There is a field in form where it asks for Celebrant name and ID. Can we leave Celebrant name and ID field empty in online partner visa application? 

Regards
AdlM


----------



## adlm

Hello Everyone,

I have few queries regarding offshore partner visa application process. 

I am in Australia for the last 3.5 years now and got PR(Visa 189) this year. I went back to India for short trips only (about a month). I got married recently to my childhood friend. As I am in Australia and she is working in India, so we never need to have joint account or share any bills. 

I have recently opened a joint bank in Australia. Do i have to transfer money from joint account to india to show that I am supporting my wife financially?

We know each other for our whole life but haven't lived together for more than 2 weeks. How can we prove that our relation is genuine ?

Regards
Adlm 

Regards
AdlM


----------



## adlm

Hello everyone, 

Can I apply visitor visa for my wife here in Australia (Online) or only she has to apply it in India (Offline)?

Should we apply tourist visa before partner visa, and apply partner visa once she is in Australia or should we go the partner visa and then tourist visa way?

Regards
Adlm


----------



## jt14

adlm said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can I apply visitor visa for my wife here in Australia (Online) or only she has to apply it in India (Offline)?
> 
> Should we apply tourist visa before partner visa, and apply partner visa once she is in Australia or should we go the partner visa and then tourist visa way?
> 
> Regards
> Adlm


I hope you know the answers already but trying to answer again 

As per my understanding, it is always convenient for immi and the encourage to file partner visa from residing country than Aus. Because of this, your partner needs to go out of Aus (if in Aus while granting visa)

Lot of blokes here advised me too on filing partner visa first and then go for visitor visa (provide acknowledgement receipt with Visitor application). I am going to follow the same as I can get some time to spend with wife.
P.S. my case is similar to you. We spent just 3 weeks together so don't have much documentation/proofs. 

Spl thanks to SpencerStreetGuy whoes words I am repeating here LOL


----------



## jt14

adlm said:


> Ahhh I see. Will do that shortly.


Sent


----------



## suma118

Hi Everyone,

I applied offshore partner visa from India, online in mid January 2016. 
Is it possible to contact the AHC by any means. The email address and phone number mentioned in the email sent by them requesting the medical was that of VFS office. 
I tried emailing them asking about the status of my visa and they told they are unable to help me as i have applied online directly to AHC.

I am now preparing to apply for visitor visa. 
So wanted to know how to let the AHC know that I will be travelling to Australia on a Visitor visa and they will need to ask me to exit the country when Partner visa is ready to be granted.

Can anyone help me?

Regards,
Suma


----------



## Destination Journey

I am getting following error while filling sponsorship online application:

"The related application details provided cannot be verified, check the details and amend if necessary. The applicant will not be able to continue and should review the eligibility information on our website."

which means that my partner must submit her application and pay the fees, after which I can proceed further with my sponsorship application.

I just want to know which things they ask for in this online application, do somebody have saved snapshots of questions asked by sponsor of online application? If someone have them, please share.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

jt14 said:


> Any input?


Yes, since the whole process takes 12 months, wait for 7-8 months, By then you will have lots of documents such as joint bills, pics together, gym membership, flights ticket, local itinerary, joint lease agreement etc .. 

All these can be added in you statement and proof can be added in your application. I am planning to submit everything except statement which can be added later once I have proof of everything .

Hope that helps

Thanks


----------



## jt14

spencerstreetguy said:


> Yes, since the whole process takes 12 months, wait for 7-8 months, By then you will have lots of documents such as joint bills, pics together, gym membership, flights ticket, local itinerary, joint lease agreement etc ..
> 
> All these can be added in you statement and proof can be added in your application. I am planning to submit everything except statement which can be added later once I have proof of everything .
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Thanks


Oh, this is interesting. I was under impression that statement is to be submitted at the time of filing visa. Submitting statement later is so relieving! Thanks buddy 

Just to confirm my understanding, I assume you have already filed visa application and paid visa fees. You have submitted some initial available docs, photos of marriage, or other life events. You have not submitted statement. You have also not submitted any proofs as your wife was in India. After that, you applied for her visitor visa and now you managing/ed all proofs or related docs. Once you are fine with everything, you will submit statement with proofs. Please correct me if I am wrong in understanding steps followed.

Did you submit PCC and medicals as of now?

If possible please post (or PM me) the exact documents you will be or have submitted while filing visa application at very first time (that is at the time of payment of visa fees).

Similar situation of yours and mine is great hope for me to understand whole process as you are already proceeded in this boat. Immense help for me buddy!


----------



## spencerstreetguy

jt14 said:


> Oh, this is interesting. I was under impression that statement is to be submitted at the time of filing visa. Submitting statement later is so relieving! Thanks buddy
> 
> Just to confirm my understanding, I assume you have already filed visa application and paid visa fees. You have submitted some initial available docs, photos of marriage, or other life events. You have not submitted statement. You have also not submitted any proofs as your wife was in India. After that, you applied for her visitor visa and now you managing/ed all proofs or related docs. Once you are fine with everything, you will submit statement with proofs. Please correct me if I am wrong in understanding steps followed.
> 
> Did you submit PCC and medicals as of now?
> 
> If possible please post (or PM me) the exact documents you will be or have submitted while filing visa application at very first time (that is at the time of payment of visa fees).
> 
> Similar situation of yours and mine is great hope for me to understand whole process as you are already proceeded in this boat. Immense help for me buddy!



Actually, you do not have to submit any doc during filling initial form. You will have to answer few questions (including a mini statement), various aspects such as financial , social etc which you can answer as per your current condition (plus future plan) at the time of filling application.

After answering all question you should pay fee and that will be your application date. Only after this you will get links to attach documents and proof. Gather all proofs and you can submit another details statement in a word file ..

Hope that help.


----------



## jt14

spencerstreetguy said:


> Actually, you do not have to submit any doc during filling initial form. You will have to answer few questions (including a mini statement), various aspects such as financial , social etc which you can answer as per your current condition (plus future plan) at the time of filling application.
> 
> After answering all question you should pay fee and that will be your application date. Only after this you will get links to attach documents and proof. Gather all proofs and you can submit another details statement in a word file ..
> 
> Hope that help.


Yes, this sounds perfect. Thank you


----------



## jt14

Did you submit PCC and medicals as of now? Do you encourage to submit PCC and medicals docs now? So that I will ask my wife to get PCC and medicals done before coming to Aus


----------



## spencerstreetguy

jt14 said:


> Did you submit PCC and medicals as of now? Do you encourage to submit PCC and medicals docs now? So that I will ask my wife to get PCC and medicals done before coming to Aus


all done maite .... its cheap to do meds in india .. this I am not sure but since meds and pcc are valid only for 1 year and visa can take 10 -14 months . so trick is to delay little but ask her to do when she is just about to come here on visitor visa .. Meds are PCC are not required while filling form .. can be added later .. 

Meds - Rs 4 k
PCC - Rs 500 i think


----------



## jt14

spencerstreetguy said:


> all done maite .... its cheap to do meds in india .. this I am not sure but since meds and pcc are valid only for 1 year and visa can take 10 -14 months . so trick is to delay little but ask her to do when she is just about to come here on visitor visa .. Meds are PCC are not required while filling form .. can be added later ..
> 
> Meds - Rs 4 k
> PCC - Rs 500 i think


Cool thank you. One last for the day - I was told that do not apply visitor visa immediately after filing PR, there are chances of getting rejection for visitor visa. Is this right? After how many days did you file visitor visa from PR application date? 

Really sorry for throwing queries one by one


----------



## spencerstreetguy

jt14 said:


> Cool thank you. One last for the day - I was told that do not apply visitor visa immediately after filing PR, there are chances of getting rejection for visitor visa. Is this right? After how many days did you file visitor visa from PR application date?
> 
> Really sorry for throwing queries one by one


Dont know about PR .. I got PR long back .. time between 309 and visitor .. 2 weeks .. got visitor in 1 week ..


----------



## jt14

spencerstreetguy said:


> Dont know about PR .. I got PR long back .. time between 309 and visitor .. 2 weeks .. got visitor in 1 week ..


Sorry I meant time between 309 and visitor. Do you recommend too to keep this gap of 2 weeks between filing 309 and visitor? Or I can just apply visitor next week after filing 309.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

jt14 said:


> Sorry I meant time between 309 and visitor. Do you recommend too to keep this gap of 2 weeks between filing 309 and visitor? Or I can just apply visitor next week after filing 309.


i dont think a gap is required . . no one looks at 309 for initial few months


----------



## jt14

Hi SpencerStreetguy,

While filling up the 309 application for my wife, I came across following 4-5 broad questions:

- Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship
- Give details of the nature of the household.
- Give details of the social aspects of the relationship.
- Give details of the nature of the commitment the applicant and the sponsor have to each other.
- Give details of the development of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor.

*What shall one write as it looks compulsory fields? Your recommendation is valuable as you know our case is similar. 

Shall we include answers for these questions in our statement finally?*

At the moment, I just want to file application and get the acknowledgement so that I can use that to file visitor visa for her. I plan to submit the statement once she is here and we spend some more time together and gather all necessary proofs.


----------



## Nishikav

*Partner visa granted.*

Hi Guys, 

I got the partner visa yesterday, so thought of sharing it here, to give all of you an estimate as to where you stand with your applications.

Date of lodgement : 15Th Sep 2015 (prospective marriage visa lodged)
Date of lodgement : 7th March 2016 ( converted the prospective marriage visa to partner visa 309)
Extra documents requested : None.
Interview : No interview.
Date of visa grant: 6th sep 2016.

I was surprised as i got neither requests for extra docs nor any calls from the department.
So my suggestions is upload all the docs as much as you can upfront and yeah you might get in within the time frame, for me it was around 51 weeks  , Hope whoever is waiting for it gets it soon, goodluck. 

Thanks


----------



## jt14

Nishikav said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Date of visa grant: 6th sep 2016.
> Thanks


Good on you! Congrats, Enjoy


----------



## jt14

jt14 said:


> Hi SpencerStreetguy,
> 
> While filling up the 309 application for my wife, I came across following 4-5 broad questions:
> 
> - Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship
> - Give details of the nature of the household.
> - Give details of the social aspects of the relationship.
> - Give details of the nature of the commitment the applicant and the sponsor have to each other.
> - Give details of the development of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor.
> 
> *What shall one write as it looks compulsory fields? Your recommendation is valuable as you know our case is similar.
> 
> Shall we include answers for these questions in our statement finally?*
> 
> At the moment, I just want to file application and get the acknowledgement so that I can use that to file visitor visa for her. I plan to submit the statement once she is here and we spend some more time together and gather all necessary proofs.


Shall we include answers for these questions in our statement finally and mention in these fields on form as 'Please refer attached statement declaration'?

Your help appreciated guys.


----------



## jt14

Does anybody know what one should do in case of change of address after visa application is launched and submitted in system?

Because I am leaving my job here in Brisbane and might move to Sydney in next 2 months. Any suggestion is appreciated. Cheers


----------



## spencerstreetguy

jt14 said:


> Hi SpencerStreetguy,
> 
> While filling up the 309 application for my wife, I came across following 4-5 broad questions:
> 
> - Give details of the financial aspects of the relationship
> - Give details of the nature of the household.
> - Give details of the social aspects of the relationship.
> - Give details of the nature of the commitment the applicant and the sponsor have to each other.
> - Give details of the development of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor.
> 
> *What shall one write as it looks compulsory fields? Your recommendation is valuable as you know our case is similar.
> 
> Shall we include answers for these questions in our statement finally?*
> 
> At the moment, I just want to file application and get the acknowledgement so that I can use that to file visitor visa for her. I plan to submit the statement once she is here and we spend some more time together and gather all necessary proofs.


I already replied to you in my previous post .. 
Answer as per your current social/financial aspects and later upload a detailed statement 
..


----------



## xxx

Hi All

Any recent partner visa grants from Pakistan?


----------



## spencerstreetguy

jt14 said:


> Does anybody know what one should do in case of change of address after visa application is launched and submitted in system?
> 
> Because I am leaving my job here in Brisbane and might move to Sydney in next 2 months. Any suggestion is appreciated. Cheers


After submitting form , you will get a link "update us" where you can upload latest email, address , answer to any incorrect question etc .. 

cheers


----------



## spencerstreetguy

jt14 said:


> Does anybody know what one should do in case of change of address after visa application is launched and submitted in system?
> 
> Because I am leaving my job here in Brisbane and might move to Sydney in next 2 months. Any suggestion is appreciated. Cheers


After submitting form , you will get a link "update us" where you can update latest email, address , answer to any incorrect question etc .. 

cheers


----------



## jt14

spencerstreetguy said:


> I already replied to you in my previous post ..
> Answer as per your current social/financial aspects and later upload a detailed statement
> ..


Thanks buddy. I got it.


----------



## adlm

*@spencerstreetguy *

Greetings!!  Your inputs are really helpful for all of us. Much appreciated  

Can you please provide your thoughts about the following :

1) I have already submitted partner visa application from my wife's immi account. Do i need to apply/submit 40SP sponsor form via my immi account and than upload it to my wife's immi account? or Can i just fill an offline form and upload to my wife's immi account? 

2) Can I apply Tourist visa for my wife here in Australia or only she has to apply in India? 

Looking forward to hear from you.

Cheers...


----------



## spencerstreetguy

adlm said:


> *@spencerstreetguy *
> 
> Greetings!!  Your inputs are really helpful for all of us. Much appreciated
> 
> Can you please provide your thoughts about the following :
> 
> 1) I have already submitted partner visa application from my wife's immi account. Do i need to apply/submit 40SP sponsor form via my immi account and than upload it to my wife's immi account? or Can i just fill an offline form and upload to my wife's immi account?
> 
> 2) Can I apply Tourist visa for my wife here in Australia or only she has to apply in India?
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you.
> 
> Cheers...


1) I have already submitted partner visa application from my wife's immi account. Do i need to apply/submit 40SP sponsor form via my immi account and than upload it to my wife's immi account? or Can i just fill an offline form and upload to my wife's immi account? 

--> I think 40SP is to be filled offline signed scanned and uploaded to ur wife's application . 

2) Can I apply Tourist visa for my wife here in Australia or only she has to apply in India? 
--> It has to be offline application from VFS office in India .. I don't know if Indian passport holders can apply here is Australia.


----------



## paisrikanth

Nishikav said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the partner visa yesterday, so thought of sharing it here, to give all of you an estimate as to where you stand with your applications.
> 
> Date of lodgement : 15Th Sep 2015 (prospective marriage visa lodged)
> Date of lodgement : 7th March 2016 ( converted the prospective marriage visa to partner visa 309)
> Extra documents requested : None.
> Interview : No interview.
> Date of visa grant: 6th sep 2016.
> 
> I was surprised as i got neither requests for extra docs nor any calls from the department.
> So my suggestions is upload all the docs as much as you can upfront and yeah you might get in within the time frame, for me it was around 51 weeks  , Hope whoever is waiting for it gets it soon, goodluck.
> 
> Thanks



Congratulations arty:


----------



## talexpat

40SP can be done online just like your wife's application. The sponsor should lodge this application [Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801)] from his Immi Account. Both, your wife and yours sponsorship, applications will get linked to each other.



spencerstreetguy said:


> 1) I have already submitted partner visa application from my wife's immi account. Do i need to apply/submit 40SP sponsor form via my immi account and than upload it to my wife's immi account? or Can i just fill an offline form and upload to my wife's immi account?
> 
> --> I think 40SP is to be filled offline signed scanned and uploaded to ur wife's application .
> 
> 2) Can I apply Tourist visa for my wife here in Australia or only she has to apply in India?
> --> It has to be offline application from VFS office in India .. I don't know if Indian passport holders can apply here is Australia.


----------



## Duffyduffy

Nishikav said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the partner visa yesterday, so thought of sharing it here, to give all of you an estimate as to where you stand with your applications.
> 
> Date of lodgement : 15Th Sep 2015 (prospective marriage visa lodged)
> Date of lodgement : 7th March 2016 ( converted the prospective marriage visa to partner visa 309)
> Extra documents requested : None.
> Interview : No interview.
> Date of visa grant: 6th sep 2016.
> 
> I was surprised as i got neither requests for extra docs nor any calls from the department.
> So my suggestions is upload all the docs as much as you can upfront and yeah you might get in within the time frame, for me it was around 51 weeks  , Hope whoever is waiting for it gets it soon, goodluck.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations!
May i ask a couple of questions? If they seem too personal and you don't feel comfortable answering, i totally understand. 
I see that you were doing prospective marriage visa first, but then changed to 309. How come you guys changed your mind and did you change to 309 after the wedding or before? 

We want to get married this November. But everything seems very overwhelming right now and we're thinking is it better to wait with marriage and do prospective visa first or get married and do 309, we want to do it now, but we are both pretty young (22 yo) and we are afraid that goverment might get suspicious about us marrying so early


----------



## manthan29

AK87 said:


> Hi Paisrikanth and Spencerstreetguy,
> 
> -You can extend your visa from here if dont have "No Further Stay" condition on the current visitor visa.
> 
> -Application fee $340 for extension.
> 
> -Attached documents:
> 1.Photograph - Passport,
> 2.Birth or Age, Evidence of (Birth Certificate)
> 3.Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of (Marriage Certificate)
> 4.Travel Document (Passport)
> 
> -Application type: Visitor visa extension​- Visitor (Tourist) (subclass 600) visa
> 
> -Link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/600-/Visitor-e600-visa-online-applications
> 
> 
> Cheers


While applying to extend a tourist visa, i get this message. Is this normal?


----------



## Chaths

manthan29 said:


> While applying to extend a tourist visa, i get this message. Is this normal?


Yes, it is normal. We got this message when extending my partners tourist visa


----------



## manthan29

Chaths said:


> Yes, it is normal. We got this message when extending my partners tourist visa


Hi,

Thank you for the reply. How long was the processing time for the visa extension? 

Thanks


----------



## Chaths

Hi,

My partner is currently in Austalia. 309 application has been approved and she has been asked to leave Australia withnin 28 days and let AHC know so that they can approve the visa.

BUt she is currently 8 months pregnant and hac been advised to avoid travel. We are planning to travel in Januray when the baby is couple of months old and ready to travel. (She haS a valid Tourist visa until then)

THe AHC has asked to let them know in case of any circumstances where we cannot travel in 28 days and provide documentary proof in case of compelling circumstances. 

I am planning to send them a mail explaining these. Unsure of what documents to attach.

Could anyone know know on a similar case and advise on how to proceed.. 

Our date of application is Dec 2015.

Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## Chaths

manthan29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the reply. How long was the processing time for the visa extension?
> 
> Thanks


Got a reply the next day.

had to do medicals. Visa approved the next day after medicals done.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Chaths said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner is currently in Austalia. 309 application has been approved and she has been asked to leave Australia withnin 28 days and let AHC know so that they can approve the visa.
> 
> BUt she is currently 8 months pregnant and hac been advised to avoid travel. We are planning to travel in Januray when the baby is couple of months old and ready to travel. (She haS a valid Tourist visa until then)
> 
> THe AHC has asked to let them know in case of any circumstances where we cannot travel in 28 days and provide documentary proof in case of compelling circumstances.
> 
> I am planning to send them a mail explaining these. Unsure of what documents to attach.
> 
> Could anyone know know on a similar case and advise on how to proceed..
> 
> Our date of application is Dec 2015.
> 
> Thanks to all in advance.


Congratz on getting visa in less then 1 year .. can you share timeline .. DOL .contact from AHC .. grant .. thanks 

BTW I do not know list of docs you requested ..


----------



## Chaths

spencerstreetguy said:


> Congratz on getting visa in less then 1 year .. can you share timeline .. DOL .contact from AHC .. grant .. thanks
> 
> BTW I do not know list of docs you requested ..


DOL - is Dec-2015
Contact from AHC is yesterday
Earlier contact was in June for PCC.


----------



## paisrikanth

Chaths said:


> DOL - is Dec-2015
> Contact from AHC is yesterday
> Earlier contact was in June for PCC.


Was there any request for documents ? like Form 1221 or Form 40SP?


----------



## Chaths

paisrikanth said:


> Was there any request for documents ? like Form 1221 or Form 40SP?


No....


----------



## paisrikanth

Chaths said:


> No....


Thanks Chaths -- I'm asking this Q because I have uploaded all the other documents except these two forms i.e Form 1221 and Form 40SP

Is it good to submit these forms before they are requested ?


----------



## Chaths

paisrikanth said:


> Thanks Chaths -- I'm asking this Q because I have uploaded all the other documents except these two forms i.e Form 1221 and Form 40SP
> 
> Is it good to submit these forms before they are requested ?


I dont think I uploaded 1221..

I had uploaded all other docs and PCC was uploaded after it was requested.


----------



## paisrikanth

Chaths said:


> I dont think I uploaded 1221..
> 
> I had uploaded all other docs and PCC was uploaded after it was requested.


Thanks again, I will upload the Form 40SP then


----------



## rakesharavindan

Hi All,

My wife's partner visa 309 got granted yesterday (12-Sept-2016).

We applied online on 6-Jan-2016. No communication with the CO, all the documents we gathered were uploaded upfront (including PCC). We did the medicals some time in May.

Hope this helps people waiting for the grant. Good luck.

Rakesh


----------



## vikram3151981

Congrats Chaths and Rakesh

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## paisrikanth

rakesharavindan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife's partner visa 309 got granted yesterday (12-Sept-2016).
> 
> We applied online on 6-Jan-2016. No communication with the CO, all the documents we gathered were uploaded upfront (including PCC). We did the medicals some time in May.
> 
> Hope this helps people waiting for the grant. Good luck.
> 
> Rakesh


Many congratulations Rakesh..


----------



## paisrikanth

rakesharavindan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife's partner visa 309 got granted yesterday (12-Sept-2016).
> 
> We applied online on 6-Jan-2016. No communication with the CO, all the documents we gathered were uploaded upfront (including PCC). We did the medicals some time in May.
> 
> Hope this helps people waiting for the grant. Good luck.
> 
> Rakesh


I have applied my wife partner visa on May 9th and submitted all the documents including PCC and medicals. AHC Delhi requested for Form 80 on June 27th and we submitted that as well..

Do I need to submit the form 40SP as well? its the only form pending at the moment

Thanks


----------



## spencerstreetguy

*Is form 47SP required*

Hi ALL,

can anyone tell me if a form 47SP required for 309 visa application. I do not see a link to upload it but its mentioned in checklist -

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) document checklist

If yes, how and where to upload it ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## paisrikanth

spencerstreetguy said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> can anyone tell me if a form 47SP required for 309 visa application. I do not see a link to upload it but its mentioned in checklist -
> 
> Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) document checklist
> 
> If yes, how and where to upload it ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes Form 47SP for the partner and Form 40SP for sponsor.. correct me if I'm wrong?

there is provision to upload Form 40SP but not Form 47SP


----------



## spencerstreetguy

paisrikanth said:


> Yes Form 47SP for the partner and Form 40SP for sponsor.. correct me if I'm wrong?
> 
> there is provision to upload Form 40SP but not Form 47SP


ok, so should one upload it in a different category link under "Attach More Documents" ?


----------



## paisrikanth

spencerstreetguy said:


> ok, so should one upload it in a different category link under "Attach More Documents" ?


Im not sure.. waiting for either Rakesh or Chaths to answer as they have received their grants this week


----------



## iamecstatic

Congrats,
Can you please share the screen shot of document list you attached in your application. That would help me and others in knowing how many and what kind of documents are enough to upload as proof of ongoing relationship and other things?



rakesharavindan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife's partner visa 309 got granted yesterday (12-Sept-2016).
> 
> We applied online on 6-Jan-2016. No communication with the CO, all the documents we gathered were uploaded upfront (including PCC). We did the medicals some time in May.
> 
> Hope this helps people waiting for the grant. Good luck.
> 
> Rakesh


----------



## jt14

Hearty Congratulations Rakesh n Chaths! Your inputs will help all of us at every stage. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jt14

Hi All,

I have filed visa application 309 for my wife. Do I also need to fill the application from my IMMI account for partner visa for my wife? You know what I mean. I guess some of you have gone through this. When I see form on my IMMI account, it is very similar to the Sponsor section in my wife's application. Any responses are appreciated. 

Cheers
JT


----------



## rakesharavindan

Hi All,

Here's the list of documents we front-loaded with our application. Please note that I dint add them all at once, I kept adding them as and when I got them, up until last month.

- 2 * Form 888 from my friends in Aus, with their ID copy
- 2 * Statutory declaration from friends in India, with their ID copy
- Joint Bank Account statements, with few transactions highlighted
- Added my wife as nominee to SuperAnnuation fund here in Aus
- Call History for communication when apart
- Email, Whatsapp and Skype chat history
- Wedding invitations sent to the both of us, from friends
- Facebook Relationship history snapshot
- Selected pictures with friends and family, alongwith wedding pics
- Spouse ID proof
- Relationship letter from Spouse and Sponsor
- Spouse Form 80
- Marriage Certificate
- Spouse PCC
- Wedding Invitation card
- Flight details of honeymoon trip
- Tourist visa details when she came to Australia
- Spouse birth certificate
- Medicals done in May 2016

Sponsor Docs:
- PR Grant letter
- ID proof
- PAYG Summary (tax doc in Aus)
- Utility bills 
- Tenancy Agreement
- Birth Certificate


Hope this helps

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## jt14

Appreciate Rakesh for your valuable inputs! Cheers


----------



## spencerstreetguy

jt14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have filed visa application 309 for my wife. Do I also need to fill the application from my IMMI account for partner visa for my wife? You know what I mean. I guess some of you have gone through this. When I see form on my IMMI account, it is very similar to the Sponsor section in my wife's application. Any responses are appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> JT



I guess you have to submit visa application from your IMMI account .. Thats whats someone told me .. create your account .. go to family section and submit 309 application .. your wife as Applicant and you sponsor ..


----------



## jt14

spencerstreetguy said:


> I guess you have to submit visa application from your IMMI account .. Thats whats someone told me .. create your account .. go to family section and submit 309 application .. your wife as Applicant and you sponsor ..


Yes, I have started filling out that form. The TRN of wife's visa needs to be used in sponsor;s application. So technically you fill same form twice  

Cheers


----------



## adlm

*Form 40SP Online*



spencerstreetguy said:


> I guess you have to submit visa application from your IMMI account .. Thats whats someone told me .. create your account .. go to family section and submit 309 application .. your wife as Applicant and you sponsor ..


Form 40SP can be submit online. Sponsor have to submit "Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia(300,309/100,820/801)" application form from their account. It can only be submitted once partner visa is lodged by partner. 

This will be linked to partner application automatically after you submit your form online.


----------



## jt14

Yes, adlm is correct


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. Thats great news

I have heard people applying for Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300) and then changing to Partner (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100), is that possible?

Please advise



rakesharavindan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife's partner visa 309 got granted yesterday (12-Sept-2016).
> 
> We applied online on 6-Jan-2016. No communication with the CO, all the documents we gathered were uploaded upfront (including PCC). We did the medicals some time in May.
> 
> Hope this helps people waiting for the grant. Good luck.
> 
> Rakesh


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Guys, I need some help for Partner Visa,

Planning to get married in Jan, 
can someone please guide me with the process?


----------



## spencerstreetguy

jt14 said:


> Yes, I have started filling out that form. The TRN of wife's visa needs to be used in sponsor;s application. So technically you fill same form twice
> 
> Cheers


Hi Jt12,
Sorry, I did not understand what do you mean by "TRN of wife visa" .. 
Here is what i have done 
1) Created my IMMI account and went to family section and filled 309 visa form for wife as applicant and me as sponsor
2) Paid fee and attached all docs upfront (scanned copies of form 40SP etc ..)
3) Created wife's IMMI account and went to Medical section .to generate HAP ID and then undergone meds
4) Updated HAP ID in my account . Now status is Meds finalized .. 

I did not understood what you mean by " technically you fill same form twice".

Am I missing something here ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jt14

Hi, 

Applied 309 visa and want to process visitor visa for my wife now. I am writing invitation letter for this purpose. Can anybody help in providing sample / format for the letter please? I am not able to think of content of the letter much. Please help.

Thanks,
JT


----------



## jt14

spencerstreetguy said:


> Hi Jt12,
> Sorry, I did not understand what do you mean by "TRN of wife visa" ..
> Here is what i have done
> 1) Created my IMMI account and went to family section and filled 309 visa form for wife as applicant and me as sponsor
> 2) Paid fee and attached all docs upfront (scanned copies of form 40SP etc ..)
> 3) Created wife's IMMI account and went to Medical section .to generate HAP ID and then undergone meds
> 4) Updated HAP ID in my account . Now status is Meds finalized ..
> 
> I did not understood what you mean by " technically you fill same form twice".
> 
> Am I missing something here ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hey

TRN means Transaction reference number which gets generated when you first time applied for wife's visa from her IMMI account. You need to use that TRN when you fill application from your IMMI account. So to simplify I did:

1. Created wife's IMMI account and applied for 309 visa. Paid fees. The TRN mentioned in acknowledgement is used further.
2. From my IMMI account, applied partner visa - similar way you did. There at 2nd stage they ask for TRN and you have to mention above TRN. Fill up the form and submit.
3. During filling up form from your account or wife's account, you see same questions on financials, social and committment, and development history of relationship etc. (Here I meant you have to answer same que twice)

Hope this helps.


----------



## FirasEJ

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Guys, I need some help for Partner Visa,
> 
> Planning to get married in Jan,
> can someone please guide me with the process?


I also need a guidance with Partner visa 309, looking to get married sometime next year,,, I wonder if any of guys here can tell us the process of how to submit online,,, I'm getting confused where to start? by my immi account or create one for her?


----------



## showib49

Hi Every One.
I am in a great tension. My wife has a daughter and her X-Husband is not in contact at all with her and her daughter and their families do not has good relations from last six years. When we lodged visa immigration required custody documents that we provided through court. Where it is clearly mentioned by her X-Husband that she can take her daughter to Australia. After one year immigration required form 1229 that is same as custody document. We again filed a case and after great struggle and settlement finally we get form 1229 from her X-Husband through court with court orders. Court and her X-Husband were annoyed as we are requiring same thing again and again. After two months immigration sent an email that they want a short interview with her X-Husband that is impossible as we tried through our lawyer and he refused and said we can not force him to go there for interview. What should we do now ? Any help ? This is stupid requirement from immigration.


----------



## jt14

FirasEJ said:


> I also need a guidance with Partner visa 309, looking to get married sometime next year,,, I wonder if any of guys here can tell us the process of how to submit online,,, I'm getting confused where to start? by my immi account or create one for her?


Apply from your wife's IMMI account first and then get the transaction reference number TRN (written in acknowledgement provided after payment) and use it to fill up application as sponsor from YOUR account too. That's all


----------



## FirasEJ

jt14 said:


> Apply from your wife's IMMI account first and then get the transaction reference number TRN (written in acknowledgement provided after payment) and use it to fill up application as sponsor from YOUR account too. That's all


Thank you for replying. 

How about uploading the documents, and generating HAP ID? all happen from her IMMI account, right? 

From my IMMI account just filling application as sponsor only, right?

Thank you again


----------



## vikram3151981

Rite FirasEJ

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## jt14

Hi All..

Question for those who applied for wife's visitor visa after filing 309 visa.. When I saw border.gov.au website, it has couple of forms 1418 & 1419. 1418: General tourist visa and 1419: Sponsored Family stream tourist visa where as name suggest, it is sponsored by us PR holders. Can you please suggest the right option?

Are the latest utility bills or rental agreement compulsory for this visa? Because I am sharing accommodation and could not find a new home till now.. I guess it will take 2-3 weeks..


----------



## paisrikanth

jt14 said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Question for those who applied for wife's visitor visa after filing 309 visa.. When I saw border.gov.au website, it has couple of forms 1418 & 1419. 1418: General tourist visa and 1419: Sponsored Family stream tourist visa where as name suggest, it is sponsored by us PR holders. Can you please suggest the right option?
> 
> Are the latest utility bills or rental agreement compulsory for this visa? Because I am sharing accommodation and could not find a new home till now.. I guess it will take 2-3 weeks..


Hi I had exactly same situation as yours.. we have applied 309 visa and post that my wife applied for visitor visa requesting for 6 months, we also wrote a letter requesting for that and quoted our 309 visa transaction number 

I had sent my payslips, bank statement, my PR grant letter as supporting documents

AHC requested for medicals for the same HAP id as of 309 visa.. and the 6 months tourist visa was granted 

hope this helps


----------



## jt14

paisrikanth said:


> Hi I had exactly same situation as yours.. we have applied 309 visa and post that my wife applied for visitor visa requesting for 6 months, we also wrote a letter requesting for that and quoted our 309 visa transaction number
> 
> I had sent my payslips, bank statement, my PR grant letter as supporting documents
> 
> AHC requested for medicals for the same HAP id as of 309 visa.. and the 6 months tourist visa was granted
> 
> hope this helps


Thanks PaiSrikanth. I will follow similar steps. However I have further minute queries like which form to use: 1418 or 1419 for visitor visa. After reading on threads and googling, I think 1419 is correct option for my case.

Secondly, Did you provide any details/proofs of accommodation like tenancy agreement or NOC letter from co-tenant or utility bills - gas, electricity or telephone / internet? 

Eagerly waiting for your response mate. 

Cheers
JT


----------



## paisrikanth

jt14 said:


> Thanks PaiSrikanth. I will follow similar steps. However I have further minute queries like which form to use: 1418 or 1419 for visitor visa. After reading on threads and googling, I think 1419 is correct option for my case.
> 
> Secondly, Did you provide any details/proofs of accommodation like tenancy agreement or NOC letter from co-tenant or utility bills - gas, electricity or telephone / internet?
> 
> Eagerly waiting for your response mate.
> 
> Cheers
> JT



No I didn't not submit any other documents as I was in sharing accommodation and didn't have any of those in my name


----------



## jt14

Just last one, did you use 1418: Family sponsored stream visa form? Cheers


----------



## paisrikanth

No Just the tourist visa FA 600


----------



## jt14

paisrikanth said:


> No Just the tourist visa FA 600


Alright, I googled a bit. Subclass 600 is category of visa and there are multiple forms available for the same. Hope you get my confusion now. 
At your leisure, can you please check which form you filled? And did you filed visitor visa online or through any travel visa agent in India?


----------



## paisrikanth

jt14 said:


> Alright, I googled a bit. Subclass 600 is category of visa and there are multiple forms available for the same. Hope you get my confusion now.
> At your leisure, can you please check which form you filled? And did you filed visitor visa online or through any travel visa agent in India?


I just submitted my documents to VFS in India via an agent .. let me check abt the form and get back to you


----------



## jt14

Thanks PaiSrikanth. I will wait for your response. Cheers


----------



## Nishikav

Duffyduffy said:


> Congratulations!
> May i ask a couple of questions? If they seem too personal and you don't feel comfortable answering, i totally understand.
> I see that you were doing prospective marriage visa first, but then changed to 309. How come you guys changed your mind and did you change to 309 after the wedding or before?
> 
> We want to get married this November. But everything seems very overwhelming right now and we're thinking is it better to wait with marriage and do prospective visa first or get married and do 309, we want to do it now, but we are both pretty young (22 yo) and we are afraid that goverment might get suspicious about us marrying so early


Ha ha ha, I should have made myself clear, after we got married, i converted the prospective marriage to partner visa, that's the way it should be.

My advice for you would be to apply for the prospective marriage first and upload all the docs that you can, after your wedding convert it to a 309 by uploading your marriage certificate. That way you save on some waiting time. 
Don't worry the department is here to just issue visas, they should not interfere with when you are getting married.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

When you say convert one visa to another.. how does it actually work.?

How do you convert one visa to another?

Do you pay the visa fee twice?





Nishikav said:


> Ha ha ha, I should have made myself clear, after we got married, i converted the prospective marriage to partner visa, that's the way it should be.
> 
> My advice for you would be to apply for the prospective marriage first and upload all the docs that you can, after your wedding convert it to a 309 by uploading your marriage certificate. That way you save on some waiting time.
> Don't worry the department is here to just issue visas, they should not interfere with when you are getting married.


----------



## murtza4u

Respected members,

1. I am in Australia and need to pay visa fee 309/100 for my wife. Is there any way to avoid Credit Card surcharge while paying visa fee. Any method?

2. As a sponsor, can I type my personal statement, print, sign and submit? or do I need to attested or make is official from someone? I prepared the content but not sure in which format/form I need to submit my statement?

3. Should my wife (main applicant) also print, sign and submit her statement? or do we need to notarize it?

Look forward to guidance from seniors.


----------



## jt14

murtza4u said:


> Respected members,
> 
> 1. I am in Australia and need to pay visa fee 309/100 for my wife. Is there any way to avoid Credit Card surcharge while paying visa fee. Any method?


Regarding query# 1

Go to page 3177 here. You can save surcharge of $67 by paying visa fees using wire transfer. Thanks to SpencerStreetGuy who shared this. Cheers


----------



## adlm

murtza4u said:


> Respected members,
> 
> 1. I am in Australia and need to pay visa fee 309/100 for my wife. Is there any way to avoid Credit Card surcharge while paying visa fee. Any method?
> 
> 2. As a sponsor, can I type my personal statement, print, sign and submit? or do I need to attested or make is official from someone? I prepared the content but not sure in which format/form I need to submit my statement?
> 
> 3. Should my wife (main applicant) also print, sign and submit her statement? or do we need to notarize it?
> 
> Look forward to guidance from seniors.


Or pay via PayPal to avoid any surcharge


----------



## udaykapavarapu

Hi Guys,

Did anyone got a grant for Partner Visa filed in 2016?

I applied on Mar 24, 2016 - Partner Visa for my wife & kid. By today, it will be 6months since date of lodging

Thanks
Uday Kiran K


----------



## udaykapavarapu

Guys,
Any spreadsheet where you are tracking all the partner visas lodged in 2016? If so, please share me the link, I wanted to update the status of my wife in the sheet.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## andreyx108b

udaykapavarapu said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any spreadsheet where you are tracking all the partner visas lodged in 2016? If so, please share me the link, I wanted to update the status of my wife in the sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Uday




I sent you a pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murtza4u

Respected Members, Yesterday I lodged my partner visa application 309/100. Today I noticed that while filling form 47sp online, I selected incorrect year for date of marriage by mistake (Day & Month are correct). The date of marriage is on 3 or more places on form 47sp but mistake is only on one place. I am now worried what to do.

Please guide what to do in this situation. Is there any way to correct the mistake? Or what action should I take?

Really appreciate your guidance.


----------



## CannonHillChris

Hello All,

Recent 309 / 100 Applicant from the UK.

Application went in on 03rd September 2016. All documents except 888 uploaded (which are enroute from aus). Medical check done.

Please can people advise what application dates are now being granted.

Thanks


Chris


----------



## udaykapavarapu

andreyx108b said:


> I sent you a pm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Andre!!


----------



## udaykapavarapu

murtza4u said:


> Respected Members, Yesterday I lodged my partner visa application 309/100. Today I noticed that while filling form 47sp online, I selected incorrect year for date of marriage by mistake (Day & Month are correct). The date of marriage is on 3 or more places on form 47sp but mistake is only on one place. I am now worried what to do.
> 
> Please guide what to do in this situation. Is there any way to correct the mistake? Or what action should I take?
> 
> Really appreciate your guidance.


Hi,

If you have already submitted the documents, you can submit Form 1023 with the required corrections. here is the link explaining the same under After you have Applied Section:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/309-

Thanks
Uday


----------



## Nishikav

shawnchristophervaz said:


> When you say convert one visa to another.. how does it actually work.?
> 
> How do you convert one visa to another?
> 
> Do you pay the visa fee twice?


Hi Mate, 

No you dont pay the fees twice, that would be a rip off. 
I just adviced the dept i written that , i had got married and would like to change the visa to 300 from whatever it was earlier, i had to fill in a change in circumstances form and upload it in the application. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nishikav

murtza4u said:


> Respected Members, Yesterday I lodged my partner visa application 309/100. Today I noticed that while filling form 47sp online, I selected incorrect year for date of marriage by mistake (Day & Month are correct). The date of marriage is on 3 or more places on form 47sp but mistake is only on one place. I am now worried what to do.
> 
> Please guide what to do in this situation. Is there any way to correct the mistake? Or what action should I take?
> 
> Really appreciate your guidance.


Hi, 

I had made multiple mistakes in my application as well, i had uploaded documents in the wrong category and was not even contacted by anybody regarding the mistake.so i did not even bother to let them know.
You should not be worried as they look at multiple documents and not just one, if you are willing you can let the dept know of your mistake by filling out a specific form , cant remember which one and submit it.


----------



## maham

Hi Fellows, 

A long and agonising wait came to end with the greatest news of this year for us. Thought to update here. Not sure of who is maintaining the tracking sheet. 

Spouse visa 309/100
Application date: 26/12/2014 from Pakistan
1st visit visa application lodged in Nov 2015, Refused in December 2015
2nd Visit visa application lodged in Jan 2016. 3 months family sponsored visit visa granted in June 2016 with no further stay condition. No security bond was requested 
Applicant left Australia on 25/09/2016 and emailed the immigration authorities during the transit. 
Subclass 100 direct granted on 27/09/2016. 
Total time taken was 1 year and 9 months. 
In saying that: we have been married for 9 years with 2 children. Absolutely no complication or previous visa related complexities involved and yet it took ages to be finalised. 
A bit of history: I applied for 189 skilled visa with 2 children. My spouse was included as non-migrant dependent as he was doing a government job and was required to resign before he could even apply. so we thought to get the immigration for me first before he quits. My 189 visa was granted in less than 5 months. 

I wish and pray that no one else has to face this painful and blind waiting situation. 
Everyone applying for immigration: please do include your spouse in your initial immigration application. Don't leave it for later. 
Good luck to everyone who is waiting.


----------



## xxx

Congratulations 



maham said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> A long and agonising wait came to end with the greatest news of this year for us. Thought to update here. Not sure of who is maintaining the tracking sheet.
> 
> Spouse visa 309/100
> Application date: 26/12/2014 from Pakistan
> 1st visit visa application lodged in Nov 2015, Refused in December 2015
> 2nd Visit visa application lodged in Jan 2016. 3 months family sponsored visit visa granted in June 2016 with no further stay condition. No security bond was requested
> Applicant left Australia on 25/09/2016 and emailed the immigration authorities during the transit.
> Subclass 100 direct granted on 27/09/2016.
> Total time taken was 1 year and 9 months.
> In saying that: we have been married for 9 years with 2 children. Absolutely no complication or previous visa related complexities involved and yet it took ages to be finalised.
> A bit of history: I applied for 189 skilled visa with 2 children. My spouse was included as non-migrant dependent as he was doing a government job and was required to resign before he could even apply. so we thought to get the immigration for me first before he quits. My 189 visa was granted in less than 5 months.
> 
> I wish and pray that no one else has to face this painful and blind waiting situation.
> Everyone applying for immigration: please do include your spouse in your initial immigration application. Don't leave it for later.
> Good luck to everyone who is waiting.


----------



## CannonHillChris

I should add I am aware that I'm not likely to hear for several months. I see the current estimates on the website have gone up from 4 to 6 months for low risk applicants (although I'm not sure when exactly that happened).

My wife is going back in January and I'm hopeful about being able to join her by beginning of March 2017. Obviously we're working with divining rods, chicken entrails and all decisions are on a case by case basis.

Am I expecting too much?


----------



## CannonHillChris

maham said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> A long and agonising wait came to end with the greatest news of this year for us. Thought to update here. Not sure of who is maintaining the tracking sheet.


Congratulations, great news for you and your family.


----------



## talexpat

Hi All,

Good to see visa grants coming in.

Any AHC ISL 2016 DOL 309 applicant who got visa grant recently? 

Thanks heaps... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

talexpat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see visa grants coming in.
> 
> 
> 
> Any AHC ISL 2016 DOL 309 applicant who got visa grant recently?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps... :fingerscrossed:




You can check in the tracking spreadsheet.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxx

I lodged the case for my wife last October from AHC Isb. She got interview call in April this year. Since then, we are still waiting for the decision. We did took the followup few weeks back and were told that the application is in final stage but no time frame was shared.

Anyone else waiting for decision from AHC Isb?



talexpat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good to see visa grants coming in.
> 
> Any AHC ISL 2016 DOL 309 applicant who got visa grant recently?
> 
> Thanks heaps... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## talexpat

Oh, that is a very long wait. I am wondering did you see what status is your immi-account showing next to sponsor name?

I hope visa grants come in quickly for all of us waiting.


----------



## xxx

Yup. It says "Assessment in Progress"



talexpat said:


> Oh, that is a very long wait. I am wondering did you see what status is your immi-account showing next to sponsor name?
> 
> I hope visa grants come in quickly for all of us waiting.


----------



## talexpat

I meant what is the status appearing next to sponsor name. Does it say "Approved". 

I am not saying about the application main status. This is when you click on it and it opens up new screen. Please see attached snapshot. 

Thanks



xxx said:


> Yup. It says "Assessment in Progress"


----------



## xxx

Its showing nothing.



talexpat said:


> I meant what is the status appearing next to sponsor name. Does it say "Approved".
> 
> I am not saying about the application main status. This is when you click on it and it opens up new screen. Please see attached snapshot.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## talexpat

xxx said:


> Its showing nothing.



Hmm.. What I have observed is that once the CO interview call is received and assuming that he/she is satisfied with the responses, we can see "Approved" status next to sponsor name and can no longer attach new documents to sponsor section. However, the applicant section remains active and new documents can be uploaded. The application main status remains "Assessment in progress".

I pray all of us get the visa grant quickly. Ameen.


----------



## jt14

paisrikanth said:


> I just submitted my documents to VFS in India via an agent .. let me check abt the form and get back to you


Hi Paisrikanth,

Did you get a chance to check the form number please? I'd appreciate your response. Thanks.

Cheers,
JT


----------



## CannonHillChris

andreyx108b said:


> talexpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see visa grants coming in.
> 
> 
> 
> Any AHC ISL 2016 DOL 309 applicant who got visa grant recently?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can check in the tracking spreadsheet.)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Apologies for the stupid question. Where can I find the tracking sheet?


----------



## xxx

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/partner-visa-tracker



CannonHillChris said:


> Apologies for the stupid question. Where can I find the tracking sheet?


----------



## anu2325

Hello All,

I have applied partner visa for my wife through online. Currently my wife is residing in Singapore together with me since Feb 2016, we both are indian citizens. We are planning to travel to india on November, and if am not wrong we should update that our residential address has been changed, is it?
And after that would the visa processing will transfer from Singapore to India ?


----------



## CannonHillChris

anu2325 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied partner visa for my wife through online. Currently my wife is residing in Singapore together with me since Feb 2016, we both are indian citizens. We are planning to travel to india on November, and if am not wrong we should update that our residential address has been changed, is it?
> And after that would the visa processing will transfer from Singapore to India ?


What do you mean by travel to India? Are you moving back permanently or temporarily or visiting.

It seems from reading back on here (and I'm not an expert) that Indian based applicants often face a fairly long processing time. I don't know about Singapore.

Obviously you should provide them with accurate information regarding your curcumstances and any changes. However my unqualified view would be to keep the application's tied to singapore unless you're moving back to India.

If you still have accommodation in Singapore / right to work etc and intend to return there. I would include that information in any update.

Regarding how the it's dealt with by them. I wouldn't know.

Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## anu2325

Thank you CannonHill Chris.
I am not moving permanently to India, am a Singapore PR and would be travelling to india for 2 months.


----------



## anu2325

Hello All,

And in tourist visa from 1419, reason to travel, Could we mention that "she is travelling for supporting me in Australia and we don't wish to live apart while our partner visa is in process? And that we will inform department about our trip to Australia and will exit before the visa is granted".

Please share your suggestions.


----------



## An1507

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. My husband is in Australia now. We got married in January. He came to Australia in August and we will apply for the PR offshore(309) online application. 

I will apply for my 6 months' visit visa( Paper application) in November to spend our first marriage anniversary(January) together. 

My question is can I apply for the extension of visit visa from Australia once I will be there.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

An1507 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. My husband is in Australia now. We got married in January. He came to Australia in August and we will apply for the PR offshore(309) online application.
> 
> I will apply for my 6 months' visit visa( Paper application) in November to spend our first marriage anniversary(January) together.
> 
> My question is can I apply for the extension of visit visa from Australia once I will be there.


Yes .. You can extend your visa from Aus if you do not have "No Further Stay" condition on the visitor visa when its granted


----------



## spencerstreetguy

anu2325 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> And in tourist visa from 1419, reason to travel, Could we mention that "she is travelling for supporting me in Australia and we don't wish to live apart while our partner visa is in process? And that we will inform department about our trip to Australia and will exit before the visa is granted".
> 
> Please share your suggestions.


Yes, its a valid reason .


----------



## spencerstreetguy

anu2325 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied partner visa for my wife through online. Currently my wife is residing in Singapore together with me since Feb 2016, we both are indian citizens. We are planning to travel to india on November, and if am not wrong we should update that our residential address has been changed, is it?
> And after that would the visa processing will transfer from Singapore to India ?


As far as I know, All Indian passport holder's Partner visa are processed offshore. So it doesn't matter where an applicant/sponsor live, since India is High Risk all 309 visa are processed offshore ( AHC New Delhi)


----------



## An1507

spencerstreetguy said:


> Yes .. You can extend your visa from Aus if you do not have "No Further Stay" condition on the visitor visa when its granted


Thanks for the reply. I will be applying online 309 so will it be processed in Australia or in India. My husband's skill immigration was also online and that was processed in Adelaide and he was in India at that time.


----------



## anoop21

Hi Group,
Request your Help on my query,
I have applied for 189 Visa and waiting for Grant(hoping soon) , Due to some reasons I have not added my wife in my application and I have applied as a Single applicant ( only for myself).
I will be applying separate Partner Visa for my wife in late 2017. ( I know it is expensive and time taking) So, my question is - Do I need to have a job offer in Australia, in order to apply for Partner visa ? because I am planning to move after year 2018. 
I would Like to move after getting my Partner Visa ( but In between I will have my validation trip), 
So , the Whole Processing of Partner Visa for my wife can be done while I am in India ? Pls let me know.


----------



## anu2325

spencerstreetguy said:


> Yes, its a valid reason .


Thank you Spencerstreetguy.


----------



## girlaussie

short answer is: No, you as sponsor has to meet "usual resident" requirement which means you live & work in Australia.

Girl Aussie



anoop21 said:


> So , the Whole Processing of Partner Visa for my wife can be done while I am in India ? Pls let me know.


----------



## anoop21

girlaussie said:


> short answer is: No, you as sponsor has to meet "usual resident" requirement which means you live & work in Australia.
> 
> Girl Aussie


 Thanks, sorry for re-phrasing the question... So, Even though I have my PR, I can not initiate Partner Visa for my wife until I secure a job in Australia and live there.. correct ?
Could you pls let me know, if any other type of Visa can be initiated from India for my wife, which does not require "me" to be there in Australia... ??


----------



## spencerstreetguy

An1507 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will be applying online 309 so will it be processed in Australia or in India. My husband's skill immigration was also online and that was processed in Adelaide and he was in India at that time.


India .. All Indian passport holder applicant's case(309) will be processed in New Delhi .. Skilled visa 189 is a different case..


----------



## manthan29

How long is the average process time now. The offshore application was submitted on the 30th of june, when can I expect some positive news.


----------



## pata

manthan29 said:


> How long is the average process time now. The offshore application was submitted on the 30th of june, when can I expect some positive news.


Hi Manthan29

I also applied in Sri Lanka, Offshore on first week of may 2016.Still waiting...............

Did AHC contact you for additional documents?.,have u submitted your medical and police clearance?..

There are quite a lot people waiting in Sri Lanka ,As i know from January onward not received their visa yet.

Thanks
Pata


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon

If my wife have visa 309, are they considered her as PR when enrol course at TAFE in NSW? I mean can she pay tuition fee as the one got PR or citizen or like international student? thanks for advice.


----------



## jt14

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> If my wife have visa 309, are they considered her as PR when enrol course at TAFE in NSW? I mean can she pay tuition fee as the one got PR or citizen or like international student? thanks for advice.


I believe it should be like normal PR/Citizen. Not as international student.


----------



## anu2325

Hello All,

Need a help. My husband is an Australian PR and currently we are residing in Singapore. I applied for partner visa on September. And now am planning to apply tourist visa for 6 months.
My husband is travelling to Australia on Feb 2017 and we wish to travel together. Currently he don't have a rented apartment to his name in Australia. He had arranged for temporary accommodation with our family friend in Australia.
For tourist visa, I could get a letter from our family friend stating that he will be providing accommodation during my stay in Australia.
In his letter, does he need to mention my purpose of visit and if it is needed what should he mention as the purpose of visit?


----------



## manthan29

pata said:


> Hi Manthan29
> 
> I also applied in Sri Lanka, Offshore on first week of may 2016.Still waiting...............
> 
> Did AHC contact you for additional documents?.,have u submitted your medical and police clearance?..
> 
> There are quite a lot people waiting in Sri Lanka ,As i know from January onward not received their visa yet.
> 
> Thanks
> Pata


Hey Pata,

AHC contacted me. they asked for the medical only as I already submitted the police when I submitted the application. 

Thanks

Manthan


----------



## spencerstreetguy

AK87 said:


> Hi Paisrikanth and Spencerstreetguy,
> 
> -You can extend your visa from here if dont have "No Further Stay" condition on the current visitor visa.
> 
> -Application fee $340 for extension.
> 
> -Attached documents:
> 1.Photograph - Passport,
> 2.Birth or Age, Evidence of (Birth Certificate)
> 3.Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of (Marriage Certificate)
> 4.Travel Document (Passport)
> 
> -Application type: Visitor visa extension​- Visitor (Tourist) (subclass 600) visa
> 
> -Link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/600-/Visitor-e600-visa-online-applications
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for this information.. it helped me to get my 600 visa get extended ..


----------



## xxx

My wife got another call from AHC today. As you said earlier, its showing "Approved" next to my name. 

You aware of any expected time frame for the grant?

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



talexpat said:


> Hmm.. What I have observed is that once the CO interview call is received and assuming that he/she is satisfied with the responses, we can see "Approved" status next to sponsor name and can no longer attach new documents to sponsor section. However, the applicant section remains active and new documents can be uploaded. The application main status remains "Assessment in progress".
> 
> I pray all of us get the visa grant quickly. Ameen.


----------



## talexpat

Congrats, really good to know that!

Based on recent cases here/other forums:


Micalparkz : Interview call 28 Jun 16, Visa grant 18 Aug 16 = 50 days
Noy: Interview call 3 Aug 16, Visa grant 16 Sep 16 = 44 days


Today was my 45th day since interview call and waiting. Pray for us all.


Best of luck!!




xxx said:


> My wife got another call from AHC today. As you said earlier, its showing "Approved" next to my name.
> 
> You aware of any expected time frame for the grant?
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## pata

Hi all 

I need your advise 

I have applied for Partner visa309 and now waiting . I am from Sri Lanka. Is it possible to apply evisitors visa ?.. is it possible to upload all the documents according to checklist in this e visitors visa?.

Any one done this and received visa ? because paper document can give lot of evidence to prove that I will be back but online there is no way to add documents . am I correct?

Please help me

Thanks
Pata


----------



## xxx

talexpat said:


> Congrats, really good to know that!
> 
> 
> 
> Based on recent cases here/other forums:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micalparkz : Interview call 28 Jun 16, Visa grant 18 Aug 16 = 50 days
> 
> Noy: Interview call 3 Aug 16, Visa grant 16 Sep 16 = 44 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was my 45th day since interview call and waiting. Pray for us all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck!!




It's being 45 days since you got approval status as sponsor?


----------



## talexpat

Yes, correct! :fingerscrossed:

Also, we have 12 October 2016-Wednesday off coming due to Moharram (Ashoura).



xxx said:


> It's being 45 days since you got approval status as sponsor?


----------



## xxx

talexpat said:


> Yes, correct! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we have 12 October 2016-Wednesday off coming due to Moharram (Ashoura).




Ohk.. that's long time. Do keep posted in case of golden email


----------



## tsquare12

Any information on which days is Partner visa is decided / issued for applicants from india.


----------



## AK87

AK87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife lodged her spouse visa (Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (300,309/100,820/801)) on *29th November 2015* from India through Online. The status is "Received" and has not changed from day 1. Its been 9 months now. I can understand that it could take 10 to 12 months. She is with me on tourist visa (2nd time extended her 6 months stay)
> 
> 
> I am just wondering has anyone applied around the same time and got any updates. Also, we tried to contact but with no success. Whats the best way to reach them.
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> AK


Hi Guys,

Its been 10 n half months and still no updates. I know its around the corner but its so frustrating to keep a track on this with no progress. Few of my friends who applied after us got spouse visa 4 weeks back, still cant understand the processing steps\queue. Anyway, my wife has gone back to India last week hoping that she will get it soon and join me before our first anniversary. 

I have got few questions... 

How does Case Officer contact us? Mobile or mail? Do they contact my mobile (Australia) or my wife's. 
I also need to change my wife's mobile details. How to update them? Please share their contact details (mail\phone).

Any help would be really appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## xxx

AK87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Its been 10 n half months and still no updates. I know its around the corner but its so frustrating to keep a track on this with no progress. Few of my friends who applied after us got spouse visa 4 weeks back, still cant understand the processing steps\queue. Anyway, my wife has gone back to India last week hoping that she will get it soon and join me before our first anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> I have got few questions...
> 
> 
> 
> How does Case Officer contact us? Mobile or mail? Do they contact my mobile (Australia) or my wife's.
> 
> I also need to change my wife's mobile details. How to update them? Please share their contact details (mail\phone).
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated. Thank you.




No one has contacted ur wife yet?


----------



## AK87

xxx said:


> No one has contacted ur wife yet?


NO. I am worried about all these holidays and Christmas\New year around the corner would drag it further. 

She hasnt updated her new mobiles details yet. I am sure they will mail her if they cant contact through mobile. 

Hoping for some update from them soon,.


----------



## xxx

AK87 said:


> NO. I am worried about all these holidays and Christmas\New year around the corner would drag it further.
> 
> 
> 
> She hasnt updated her new mobiles details yet. I am sure they will mail her if they cant contact through mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for some update from them soon,.




Ah.. but they should be aware of recent contact details instead of chasing applicant over email. This will further delay the process.


----------



## xxx

AK87 said:


> NO. I am worried about all these holidays and Christmas\New year around the corner would drag it further.
> 
> She hasnt updated her new mobiles details yet. I am sure they will mail her if they cant contact through mobile.
> 
> Hoping for some update from them soon,.


Select "Update us" option under application and provide latest address / contact number.


----------



## AK87

xxx said:


> Ah.. but they should be aware of recent contact details instead of chasing applicant over email. This will further delay the process.


Exactly. How do I update the mobile details. Do I mention it in "Notification of changes in circumstances".

Thanks.


----------



## xxx

ak87 said:


> exactly. How do i update the mobile details. Do i mention it in "notification of changes in circumstances".
> 
> Thanks.


Select "change of address details"


----------



## AK87

xxx said:


> Select "Update us" option under application and provide latest address / contact number.


Gottcha. Thanks heaps. I couldnt figure out separate section for mobile details. Thats where I got lost.

I really appreciate your help on this.


----------



## jt14

pata said:


> Hi all
> 
> I need your advise
> 
> I have applied for Partner visa309 and now waiting . I am from Sri Lanka. Is it possible to apply evisitors visa ?.. is it possible to upload all the documents according to checklist in this e visitors visa?.
> 
> Any one done this and received visa ? because paper document can give lot of evidence to prove that I will be back but online there is no way to add documents . am I correct?
> 
> Please help me
> 
> Thanks
> Pata


Hey, 
AFAIK, you can not apply for evisitor visa because India, SL and few other Asian countries do not come under allowed countries for evisitor visa. 

I think you have to go with paper visa. If you have already applied for 309 visa then documentation to be provided is less. NOT REQUIRED to provide the proof/ticket that you will be back or something. 
Just attach your acknoledgement of 309 visa and you will be fine. Dont forget to get done health checkup using HAP ID assigned to your 309 application.

1. Login to IMMI account
2. Go to Health assessment section. (Link on left side where there are links to attach more documents)
3. Generate HAP ID and the referral letter
4. Take this referral letter to IMMI preferred hospital/health center for health checkup
5. Follow up them till they upload health checkup reports to IMMI portal.

*MENTION this HAP ID in your visitor visa application (Form 1419 for visitor visa)*

Provide other required docs and DONE! 

Hope this helps. Cheers


----------



## pata

jt14 said:


> Hey,
> AFAIK, you can not apply for evisitor visa because India, SL and few other Asian countries do not come under allowed countries for evisitor visa.
> 
> I think you have to go with paper visa. If you have already applied for 309 visa then documentation to be provided is less. NOT REQUIRED to provide the proof/ticket that you will be back or something.
> Just attach your acknoledgement of 309 visa and you will be fine. Dont forget to get done health checkup using HAP ID assigned to your 309 application.
> 
> 1. Login to IMMI account
> 2. Go to Health assessment section. (Link on left side where there are links to attach more documents)
> 3. Generate HAP ID and the referral letter
> 4. Take this referral letter to IMMI preferred hospital/health center for health checkup
> 5. Follow up them till they upload health checkup reports to IMMI portal.
> 
> *MENTION this HAP ID in your visitor visa application (Form 1419 for visitor visa)*
> 
> Provide other required docs and DONE!
> 
> Hope this helps. Cheers


Hi 
I mean Visitor e600 Visa Online Applications

Visitor e600 Visa Online Applications are available for India and Sri Lankan

Thanks
Pata


----------



## manthan29

Hi guys,

I have a 190 visa and moved to NSW end July 2016. As per my visa conditions, I've got to live 2 years in NSW. My wife and I got engaged at applied for her spouse visa before I moved to Sydney in July. My wife is a student studying in Melbourne and her course finishes in 2018 December. Initially we planned for her to moved to Sydney next year once she gets her visa. But since she has been living in Melbourne for over two years she feels much settled in Melbourne wants to stay in Melbourne. If my wife gets her spouse visa granted July 2017 and I moved to Melbourne in July 2018 will there be any issues with the immigration. 

Thanks 

MT


----------



## jt14

pata said:


> Hi
> I mean Visitor e600 Visa Online Applications
> 
> Visitor e600 Visa Online Applications are available for India and Sri Lankan
> 
> Thanks
> Pata


alright. I didn't think of this option. May be somebody who has used this option can throw some light on this topic. Cheers


----------



## chethan2kumar

AK87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Its been 10 n half months and still no updates. I know its around the corner but its so frustrating to keep a track on this with no progress. Few of my friends who applied after us got spouse visa 4 weeks back, still cant understand the processing steps\queue. Anyway, my wife has gone back to India last week hoping that she will get it soon and join me before our first anniversary.
> 
> I have got few questions...
> 
> How does Case Officer contact us? Mobile or mail? Do they contact my mobile (Australia) or my wife's.
> I also need to change my wife's mobile details. How to update them? Please share their contact details (mail\phone).
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated. Thank you.


Hi,

I submitted the 309 application for my wife in Feb 2016. Still the status is "Recieved" and hasn't even changed to "Assessment in progress"

One of my friend who applied in June 2016 for 309 visa got his visa last week. I am really perplexed to understand how the applications are processed! :frusty:

Regards,
Chethan


----------



## spencerstreetguy

chethan2kumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted the 309 application for my wife in Feb 2016. Still the status is "Recieved" and hasn't even changed to "Assessment in progress"
> 
> One of my friend who applied in June 2016 for 309 visa got his visa last week. I am really perplexed to understand how the applications are processed! :frusty:
> 
> Regards,
> Chethan


Same here .. Feb application .. status is Received


----------



## chethan2kumar

spencerstreetguy said:


> Same here .. Feb application .. status is Received


Did immigration contact you in any way till now? Through email or phone?
I haven't received anything till now


----------



## AK87

Same boat. Nov 2015 application. Status hasn't changed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencerstreetguy

chethan2kumar said:


> Did immigration contact you in any way till now? Through email or phone?
> I haven't received anything till now


no they haven't .. front loaded everything ..


----------



## tsquare12

DOL: June 2015
Got a mail from them on 13th September stating that, in another two weeks they would complete the assessments, since then no updates. :fingers crossed:
We have uploaded all the documents, can someone give us a clue as what could be happening. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Mealone

tsquare12 said:


> DOL: June 2015
> Got a mail from them on 13th September stating that, in another two weeks they would complete the assessments, since then no updates. :fingers crossed:
> We have uploaded all the documents, can someone give us a clue as what could be happening.
> Thanks a lot


Hi I applied for my patner for 309 visa from india in June 2015...provided pcc 2 months ago ..medical done but no visa yet....I'm very upset


----------



## asimkhan_51

Hi everyone. I am seeking information about Partner visa information. If anyone know anything related to this please ,please share.
let me explain my situation first
I got PR last year January 2015 and landed June 2015 for only 5 days as per visa requirement and return back to Dubai to continue my job.
Now I got married and want to apply for my wife. 
My Questions Are: 

1. Which visa subclass I should apply for ? either 309 or 100?
2. Can i apply for my wife on partner visa as if I am still outside Australia? 
3. Is it mandatory to be in Australia for me as a sponsor at the the of lodgement for partner visa and result from case officer? 

I will highly appreciate if you guys help me out and if any one experienced the same and got Partner visa even he/she out side Australia. I am very much confused 

Thank you


----------



## tsquare12

*any expert advice*

anyone with expert advice on our case.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

asimkhan_51 said:


> Hi everyone. I am seeking information about Partner visa information. If anyone know anything related to this please ,please share.
> let me explain my situation first
> I got PR last year January 2015 and landed June 2015 for only 5 days as per visa requirement and return back to Dubai to continue my job.
> Now I got married and want to apply for my wife.
> My Questions Are:
> 
> 1. Which visa subclass I should apply for ? either 309 or 100?
> 2. Can i apply for my wife on partner visa as if I am still outside Australia?
> 3. Is it mandatory to be in Australia for me as a sponsor at the the of lodgement for partner visa and result from case officer?
> 
> I will highly appreciate if you guys help me out and if any one experienced the same and got Partner visa even he/she out side Australia. I am very much confused
> 
> Thank you



1. Which visa subclass I should apply for ? either 309 or 100?

>> 309 and 100 are applied via same application. Its one application but 2 stages, first 309 and after 2 years 100.
2. Can i apply for my wife on partner visa as if I am still outside Australia?

>> An applicant have to fulfill "Usual resident" of Australia requirement which mean you should be living in Aus while you apply for 309. 

3. Is it mandatory to be in Australia for me as a sponsor at the the of lodgement for partner visa and result from case officer? 

>> No, its not mandatory but as mentioned you should be living in Aus as a resident. You may apply from outside while visiting family back home .


----------



## spencerstreetguy

tsquare12 said:


> anyone with expert advice on our case.


Sorry friends .. no idea .. but since you are waiting for more then 12 months I think you should call department and ask for update .. They will advise you ..


----------



## AK87

spencerstreetguy said:


> Sorry friends .. no idea .. but since you are waiting for more then 12 months I think you should call department and ask for update .. They will advise you ..


Hi tsquare12,

Call immi and chase it with them. Yesterday I called them to check my wife's status. They said because we have applied online, they can only escalate applications which has exceeded the standard processing time. Your case has exceeded so request them to escalate. Good Luck!

Annoying part is when we applied last Nov, the processing time was 10 months now its 12 months so they are asking us to wait 12 months.


----------



## tsquare12

spencerstreetguy said:


> Sorry friends .. no idea .. but since you are waiting for more then 12 months I think you should call department and ask for update .. They will advise you ..


Thanks spencerstreetguy & AK87 for your feedback, we had written to AHC twice 1st on 13th July to which they replied that we would be hearing from them by 15th August '16. Then again on 3rd September to which they asked for another two weeks to complete the assessment, since then absolutely silence. Should i again contact them ? 

thank you


----------



## spencerstreetguy

tsquare12 said:


> Thanks spencerstreetguy & AK87 for your feedback, we had written to AHC twice 1st on 13th July to which they replied that we would be hearing from them by 15th August '16. Then again on 3rd September to which they asked for another two weeks to complete the assessment, since then absolutely silence. Should i again contact them ?
> 
> thank you


absolutely, call them up .. good luck


----------



## jt14

I have lodged 309 application last month and visitor visa application a week back. Today I got request from DIBP for form 80. I believe it is for PCC. Do they need this one to process visitor too? Just a silly thought. can anybody please point me to write path where I can get all information about getting form 80 and PCC done, how to do, things to keep in mind etc?

Cheers


----------



## subi

*Confused*

Hi,

I am just getting mixed up with your time line.

You got married in December, but you applied your 309 visa on 6th of july

Isnt this the condition, to apply for 309 you need to get married first ???

OR did you use the clause UNDER 309 'INTEND TO LEGALLY MARRIED BEFORE A DECISION IS MADE"???


Please confirm













I was a passive member of this group, been looking at visa grant messages and status updates of partner visa processing. Now the time has come for me announce the partner visa grant message to the group.

Location : Some where in South INDIA 

Timelines are below

Engaged: 11 June 2015
Visa Launched: 06 July 2015
PCC and medicals done in August and uploaded.
All documents were attached by August
Married : 06 December 2015
Applied 600 Visit visa around 10th December 2015
Uploaded marriage certificate and marriage pics in December
Vsit Visa granted in 11 days for 6 months ( which i requested )
Wifey and i came back to Australia 06 January 2016, wifey was on visit visa
I called AHC New delhi on 06 Apr 2016 asking about status of partner visa, they asked me to wait as the processing time is around 12 months.
submitted change in circumstances saying both are married and wifeys address and phone number as Australia local.

Got call from case office on 19th April 2016, had a small conversation with me asking my name , DOB, whether it was first relation ship for both, where my wife is staying now, is she staying with me in Australia. She has to go offshore to get her visa approved, arrange travel for her and revert to email which she is gonna send.

Wife left to India on 24th April 2016 and visa granted on 25th April 2016 as it was Anzac day public holiday, i was not expecting it , but mail arrived late in night around 9:30 AEST local time.

----------------------------------------------

I was married earlier in 2009 and divorced in 2014 and my ex and i arrived here on offshore PR subclass 139, after divorce i became citizen.

Case officer now asked me was it your first relation ship, and i answered saying i was divorced before this marriage and my wife is aware of that.

Above if the brief background and update on my partner visa.
Thanks all and All the best mates.

any queries shoot a question.

Thanks ya[/QUOTE]


----------



## asimkhan_51

spencerstreetguy said:


> 1. Which visa subclass I should apply for ? either 309 or 100?
> 
> >> 309 and 100 are applied via same application. Its one application but 2 stages, first 309 and after 2 years 100.
> 2. Can i apply for my wife on partner visa as if I am still outside Australia?
> 
> >> An applicant have to fulfill "Usual resident" of Australia requirement which mean you should be living in Aus while you apply for 309.
> 
> 3. Is it mandatory to be in Australia for me as a sponsor at the the of lodgement for partner visa and result from case officer?
> 
> >> No, its not mandatory but as mentioned you should be living in Aus as a resident. You may apply from outside while visiting family back home .


Thank you spencerstreetguy
So I should or must be in Australia? because i want to apply for my wife now and I am out side Australia and will move to Australia by March2017 permanently. 
Will the case be rejected or consider?
One more thing, Do CO require my PCC at the time of lodgement of my wife case or only my wife's PCC.?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## paisrikanth

jt14 said:


> I have lodged 309 application last month and visitor visa application a week back. Today I got request from DIBP for form 80. I believe it is for PCC. Do they need this one to process visitor too? Just a silly thought. can anybody please point me to write path where I can get all information about getting form 80 and PCC done, how to do, things to keep in mind etc?
> 
> Cheers


Hey Jatin,

The Form 80 request is nothing to do with process of your visitor visa nor PCC. I also had got the request to submit the Form 80 in one month after submission.

Download the Form 80, fill and submit as requested within 28 days . Its an additional particular form

PCC - get this done from nearest passpost seva kendra, its straight forward u will get it on the same day and cost is Rs 500/-

During processing the visitor visa the department asked us to do the medicals for the same HAP ID of 309 visa.. as we had requested for a 6 month Tourist visa

Good luck


----------



## jt14

paisrikanth said:


> Hey Jatin,
> 
> The Form 80 request is nothing to do with process of your visitor visa nor PCC. I also had got the request to submit the Form 80 in one month after submission.
> 
> Download the Form 80, fill and submit as requested within 28 days . Its an additional particular form
> 
> PCC - get this done from nearest passpost seva kendra, its straight forward u will get it on the same day and cost is Rs 500/-
> 
> During processing the visitor visa the department asked us to do the medicals for the same HAP ID of 309 visa.. as we had requested for a 6 month Tourist visa
> 
> Good luck


Thanks Srikanth. Did you submit all documents upfront? Did you submit your Aussie PCC and Indian PCC both?


----------



## spencerstreetguy

jt14 said:


> Thanks Srikanth. Did you submit all documents upfront? Did you submit your Aussie PCC and Indian PCC both?


I don't think PCC is required for sponsor .. Is it ????


----------



## manthan29

manthan29 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a 190 visa and moved to NSW end July 2016. As per my visa conditions, I've got to live 2 years in NSW. My wife and I got engaged at applied for her spouse visa before I moved to Sydney in July. My wife is a student studying in Melbourne and her course finishes in 2018 December. Initially we planned for her to moved to Sydney next year once she gets her visa. But since she has been living in Melbourne for over two years she feels much settled in Melbourne wants to stay in Melbourne. If my wife gets her spouse visa granted July 2017 and I moved to Melbourne in July 2018 will there be any issues with the immigration.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MT


Anybody who could help me out with this query?


----------



## paisrikanth

jt14 said:


> Thanks Srikanth. Did you submit all documents upfront? Did you submit your Aussie PCC and Indian PCC both?


I have submitted all the Documents upfront including PCC and Medicals and patiently waiting now from 6 months 

Aussie PCC is not required


----------



## paisrikanth

spencerstreetguy said:


> I don't think PCC is required for sponsor .. Is it ????


Correct Sponsor PCC is not required


----------



## jt14

I just read on the notice and email I received from DIBP. Sponsor PCC is required only when the applicant is below 18yrs age. I believe neither Aussie nor Indian PCC of sponsor is reqd. Correct me if I am wrong.

*To summarise: Indian PCC of partner ONLY*


----------



## paisrikanth

jt14 said:


> I just read on the notice and email I received from DIBP. Sponsor PCC is required only when the applicant is below 18yrs age. I believe neither Aussie nor Indian PCC of sponsor is reqd. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> *To summarise: Indian PCC of partner ONLY*


Exactly !!


----------



## AK87

*Visa Granted finally!*

Hi All,

My wife just got her spouse visa Granted finally..! 

Applied on 29th Nov 2015 (PCC, Medicals and all supporting documents uploaded)
Granted on 19th Oct 2016

Status changed from Received to Finalized. No calls, no mails no idea about CO. 

We finally got it....! Thanks all for the support and assistance. Wish you all good luck!


----------



## spencerstreetguy

AK87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife just got her spouse visa Granted finally..!
> 
> Applied on 29th Nov 2015 (PCC, Medicals and all supporting documents uploaded)
> Granted on 19th Oct 2016
> 
> Status changed from Received to Finalized. No calls, no mails no idea about CO.
> 
> We finally got it....! Thanks all for the support and assistance. Wish you all good luck!


Congratulation ..icon14.gif


----------



## xxx

AK87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife just got her spouse visa Granted finally..!
> 
> Applied on 29th Nov 2015 (PCC, Medicals and all supporting documents uploaded)
> Granted on 19th Oct 2016
> 
> Status changed from Received to Finalized. No calls, no mails no idea about CO.
> 
> We finally got it....! Thanks all for the support and assistance. Wish you all good luck!


Congratulations


----------



## paisrikanth

AK87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife just got her spouse visa Granted finally..!
> 
> Applied on 29th Nov 2015 (PCC, Medicals and all supporting documents uploaded)
> Granted on 19th Oct 2016
> 
> Status changed from Received to Finalized. No calls, no mails no idea about CO.
> 
> We finally got it....! Thanks all for the support and assistance. Wish you all good luck!


Fantastic.. Congratulations


----------



## jt14

AK87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife just got her spouse visa Granted finally..!
> 
> Applied on 29th Nov 2015 (PCC, Medicals and all supporting documents uploaded)
> Granted on 19th Oct 2016
> 
> Status changed from Received to Finalized. No calls, no mails no idea about CO.
> 
> We finally got it....! Thanks all for the support and assistance. Wish you all good luck!


Congratulations mate! Enjoy your time :happy:


----------



## tsquare12

Congrats 





AK87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife just got her spouse visa Granted finally..!
> 
> Applied on 29th Nov 2015 (PCC, Medicals and all supporting documents uploaded)
> Granted on 19th Oct 2016
> 
> Status changed from Received to Finalized. No calls, no mails no idea about CO.
> 
> We finally got it....! Thanks all for the support and assistance. Wish you all good luck!


----------



## Numero

Hii Maham, 

I am from India and in exactly same situation as yours. Presently in Aus on PR. 190 visa and going to apply for my wife and 2 kids as they were kept as non-migrating family members. Did u get straight PR or spouse visa for ur spouse and kids. I suppose they provide PR, if marriage is more than 3 years with kids. Did u apply online. And can I apply for them while living here as the same we applied for our PR case. Please suggest.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Date of Lodgment: 29 January 2016


My wife has received an email from AHC, New Delhi to leave Australia within 28 days to grant the partner visa, as she is currently in oz on visitor visa.

"Based on the legislative requirements the applicant must be outside Australia at the time of Subclass 309 visa grant.

Your application is now ready for finalisation.

Our records indicate that you are currently in Australia.

This email is to advise you that you are requested to depart Australia within 28 days from today"

so we are going for vacation in two weeks. By the time we return we shall have our visa decision made. About 9 months for the grant not bad!!


----------



## andreyx108b

AK87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> My wife just got her spouse visa Granted finally..!
> 
> 
> 
> Applied on 29th Nov 2015 (PCC, Medicals and all supporting documents uploaded)
> 
> Granted on 19th Oct 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Status changed from Received to Finalized. No calls, no mails no idea about CO.
> 
> 
> 
> We finally got it....! Thanks all for the support and assistance. Wish you all good luck!




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jt14

Rocky Balboa said:


> Date of Lodgment: 29 January 2016
> 
> 
> My wife has received an email from AHC, New Delhi to leave Australia within 28 days to grant the partner visa, as she is currently in oz on visitor visa.
> 
> "Based on the legislative requirements the applicant must be outside Australia at the time of Subclass 309 visa grant.
> 
> Your application is now ready for finalisation.
> 
> Our records indicate that you are currently in Australia.
> 
> This email is to advise you that you are requested to depart Australia within 28 days from today"
> 
> so we are going for vacation in two weeks. By the time we return we shall have our visa decision made. About 9 months for the grant not bad!!


Congratulations! Enjoy your time :happy:


----------



## asimkhan_51

AK87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife just got her spouse visa Granted finally..!
> 
> Applied on 29th Nov 2015 (PCC, Medicals and all supporting documents uploaded)
> Granted on 19th Oct 2016
> 
> Status changed from Received to Finalized. No calls, no mails no idea about CO.
> 
> We finally got it....! Thanks all for the support and assistance. Wish you all good luck!


Congratulations AK87,

Can you please help me about spouse visa. my Questions are:
1)Did your spouse apply online through immi account>
2)Did your spouse apply 309 category?
3)when you applied spouse visa your were in Australia or in India? 

Waiting for your kind reply
Regards


----------



## asimkhan_51

Rocky Balboa said:


> Date of Lodgment: 29 January 2016
> 
> 
> My wife has received an email from AHC, New Delhi to leave Australia within 28 days to grant the partner visa, as she is currently in oz on visitor visa.
> 
> "Based on the legislative requirements the applicant must be outside Australia at the time of Subclass 309 visa grant.
> 
> Your application is now ready for finalisation.
> 
> Our records indicate that you are currently in Australia.
> 
> This email is to advise you that you are requested to depart Australia within 28 days from today"
> 
> so we are going for vacation in two weeks. By the time we return we shall have our visa decision made. About 9 months for the grant not bad!!


What is your job there in Australia?


----------



## iamecstatic

Congrats.

For the help of others, can you please share the list of documents that you submitted to show the proof of ongoing relationship?



AK87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife just got her spouse visa Granted finally..!
> 
> Applied on 29th Nov 2015 (PCC, Medicals and all supporting documents uploaded)
> Granted on 19th Oct 2016
> 
> Status changed from Received to Finalized. No calls, no mails no idea about CO.
> 
> We finally got it....! Thanks all for the support and assistance. Wish you all good luck!


----------



## Rydhm

*Visa 309/ tourist visa extension*

HI,
I am new to the forum, I saw your status on visa 309 and on tourist visa extension. My wife is currently on tourist visa subclass 600, it is going to over on Dec 1st week, i am planning for an extension, i was wondering, what is the possibility of visa extension? 
How long visa you applied for (6 or 12 months), and how long they granted?
Did they ask for any financial evidence?
Did you wrote any letter for the extension, or any reason? Did you include about your another visa status? 


thanks
Rydhm


----------



## asimkhan_51

binny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you got any further update.
> I also received the similar mail 3 days back asking for medical. I did it the very next day. My application was lodged in March 2016 with complete documents and PCC.
> 
> I am also eager to know, If everything goes well how much more time will it take.
> Regards/Vanita


Hi binny,
Can you please tell me that you provide only your PCC or your husband's PCC too?


----------



## AK87

asimkhan_51 said:


> Congratulations AK87,
> 
> Can you please help me about spouse visa. my Questions are:
> 1)Did your spouse apply online through immi account>
> 2)Did your spouse apply 309 category?
> 3)when you applied spouse visa your were in Australia or in India?
> 
> Waiting for your kind reply
> Regards


Hi Asimkhan,

To answer your question. Yes, my wife applied through online (Immi Account) but I have heard paper based applications is faster then online these days and also easy to track (by calling them). After marriage, my wife applied for subclass 309 from India and then applied for tourist visa and came to Australia.

Thanks.


----------



## AK87

Rydhm said:


> HI,
> I am new to the forum, I saw your status on visa 309 and on tourist visa extension. My wife is currently on tourist visa subclass 600, it is going to over on Dec 1st week, i am planning for an extension, i was wondering, what is the possibility of visa extension?
> How long visa you applied for (6 or 12 months), and how long they granted?
> Did they ask for any financial evidence?
> Did you wrote any letter for the extension, or any reason? Did you include about your another visa status?
> 
> 
> thanks
> Rydhm


Hi Rydhm,

You can apply for extension as long as the current tourist visa does not have a "no further stay" condition on it. Apply for Visitor visa (600) 2 weeks before the expiry and it would cost you $340. 6 months should be enough. Definitely call immi and check with them to get first hand information (just for satisfaction).

I uploaded following documents: 
Photograph - Passport, 
Birth or Age, Evidence of
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
Travel Document


Thanks


----------



## AK87

iamecstatic said:


> Congrats.
> 
> For the help of others, can you please share the list of documents that you submitted to show the proof of ongoing relationship?


Hi Iamecstatic,

My wife was with me in Sydney on tourist visa for almost 10 months so we collected as much as record as possible and we were continuously uploading one after another.

Every trip we made, we created a word document, converted to pdf and uploaded it. In the document we added screen shots of travel tickets, photos (selfies & group ones too), facebook tags, expenses... 

We included all events (birthdays & festivals), activities & friends get-together. Even the movies we went together we made a document with the movie tickets, facebook tags & photos.. 

Some of these might sound silly but ya who cares as long as they dont come back and ask for more records.


Good luck!


----------



## jt14

Hi Guys, 

Please help me in for form 80,

22 Why are you travelling to Australia?
Is it ok to mention, To stay with my husband etc.?

23 Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
Australia? Yes / No
If Yes, then details are asked. As we are waiting for visitor visa for my wife, I dont have travel dates planned.

24 Are you applying for a temporary visa? Yes / No
If Yes, then details of city of departure, date are asked.

I really appreciate your response. Thanks


----------



## asimkhan_51

AK87 said:


> Hi Asimkhan,
> 
> To answer your question. Yes, my wife applied through online (Immi Account) but I have heard paper based applications is faster then online these days and also easy to track (by calling them). After marriage, my wife applied for subclass 309 from India and then applied for tourist visa and came to Australia.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Ak87,

Thank you for your reply . Can you please tell me that " where were You as a sponsor at the time of lodgement the case of your wife"

Can you please summarize the documents provided for the case of your wife.

I heard that sponsor's PCC also required .

Regards
Asim


----------



## jt14

Sponsor's PCC is only required if any of applicants (wife and/or children) are below 18yrs.


----------



## asimkhan_51

jt14 said:


> Sponsor's PCC is only required if any of applicants (wife and/or children) are below 18yrs.


Thank you jt14


----------



## AK87

asimkhan_51 said:


> Hi Ak87,
> 
> Thank you for your reply . Can you please tell me that " where were You as a sponsor at the time of lodgement the case of your wife"
> 
> Can you please summarize the documents provided for the case of your wife.
> 
> I heard that sponsor's PCC also required .
> 
> Regards
> Asim


Hi Asim,

In Sydney only. sponsor's doesnt need to provide PCC.

I uploaded following documents:

Address - Residential, Evidence of - Bank Statement - Personal, Utilities Notice, Drivers Licence, Lease Agreement/Rent Statement

Birth or Age, Evidence of - Passport

Citizenship - Australian, Evidence of - Citizenship Certificate

Family Composition, Evidence of - Marriage Certificate

Identity, Evidence of - Photograph, Passport

Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia


----------



## asimkhan_51

AK87 said:


> Hi Asim,
> 
> In Sydney only. sponsor's doesnt need to provide PCC.
> 
> I uploaded following documents:
> 
> Address - Residential, Evidence of - Bank Statement - Personal, Utilities Notice, Drivers Licence, Lease Agreement/Rent Statement
> 
> Birth or Age, Evidence of - Passport
> 
> Citizenship - Australian, Evidence of - Citizenship Certificate
> 
> Family Composition, Evidence of - Marriage Certificate
> 
> Identity, Evidence of - Photograph, Passport
> 
> Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia




Hi AK87,
Thank you so much for your reply. 
One question in my mind that Is it mandatory for a sponsor to be on job in Australia at the time of lodgement? Or sponsor can apply without job for his/her partner. 
As per your list its not mentioned so like in my case I am planning to apply as soon as i land in Australia, Hopefully in February 2017. 
Kindly advice

Thank you


----------



## asimkhan_51

AK87 said:


> Hi Asim,
> 
> In Sydney only. sponsor's doesnt need to provide PCC.
> 
> I uploaded following documents:
> 
> Address - Residential, Evidence of - Bank Statement - Personal, Utilities Notice, Drivers Licence, Lease Agreement/Rent Statement
> 
> Birth or Age, Evidence of - Passport
> 
> Citizenship - Australian, Evidence of - Citizenship Certificate
> 
> Family Composition, Evidence of - Marriage Certificate
> 
> Identity, Evidence of - Photograph, Passport
> 
> Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia



and dear what about Form888? You submitted only Form 40SP? or any other forms? kindly reply
Thank you


----------



## Mealone

Hi guys i apply for my husband's visa last year in June 2015 .medical done and pcc had been send to department 2 months ago.but I haven't hear anything after that.anyone from June last year.please share your experience....thanks


----------



## spencerstreetguy

*Sponsor's passport change*

Hello Everyone,

I've sponsored my Wife's 309 and waiting for a decision .. meanwhile I have renewed my passport as it was expired. I want to ask if I should update DIBP about this ? If yes how ? I could only see a form in Immi account to update applicant's passport .. not for sponsor's ..

Appreciate if someone can advise


----------



## paisrikanth

Hey Guys.. I'm applying for the visa extension of my which is expiring this month.. I have a few doubts like below

Q No 7 - Usual country of residence - Which address do I put here as she is living with me in Australia from last 6 months or do I still put the Indian address


Q NO 13 - Funding details - As I will be supporting my wife i have provided my details but 
what should be filled for this Question 
What funds will the applicant have available to support their stay in Australia?


Regards,
Srikanth Pai


----------



## spencerstreetguy

paisrikanth said:


> Hey Guys.. I'm applying for the visa extension of my which is expiring this month.. I have a few doubts like below
> 
> Q No 7 - Usual country of residence - Which address do I put here as she is living with me in Australia from last 6 months or do I still put the Indian address
> 
> 
> Q NO 13 - Funding details - As I will be supporting my wife i have provided my details but
> what should be filled for this Question
> What funds will the applicant have available to support their stay in Australia?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Srikanth Pai



This is what I did for my extenstion application (got 6 month extension in 2 days)


Q No 7 - Usual country of residence - Which address do I put here as she is living with me in Australia from last 6 months or do I still put the Indian address

>> Aus residential address 

Q NO 13 - Funding details - As I will be supporting my wife i have provided my details but 
what should be filled for this Question 
What funds will the applicant have available to support their stay in Australia?
>> Mention that you will support her mention ur employment details , savings etc .. attach ur salary certificate


----------



## paisrikanth

spencerstreetguy said:


> This is what I did for my extenstion application (got 6 month extension in 2 days)
> 
> 
> Q No 7 - Usual country of residence - Which address do I put here as she is living with me in Australia from last 6 months or do I still put the Indian address
> 
> >> Aus residential address
> 
> Q NO 13 - Funding details - As I will be supporting my wife i have provided my details but
> what should be filled for this Question
> What funds will the applicant have available to support their stay in Australia?
> >> Mention that you will support her mention ur employment details , savings etc .. attach ur salary certificate


Thanks mate


----------



## alikhan9223

*Partner Visa 309/100*

Hi everyone,
I applied for partner visa on 29 June, 2015 through immi account.. Submitted medical and pcc after 20 days of lodgement. Received Interview call on 13 January, 2016.. Asked AHC Islamabad about the status of case on 03 July, 2016, they said that my case is with senior case officer for final decision. Till today, they have the same reply that my case is in que for final decision.. The main scenario behind all this is I haven't done rukhsati (sending off) after nikah.. but i spent half month after nikah with my wife. Does it affect the visa application??


----------



## xxx

alikhan9223 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for partner visa on 29 June, 2015 through immi account.. Submitted medical and pcc after 20 days of lodgement. Received Interview call on 13 January, 2016.. Asked AHC Islamabad about the status of case on 03 July, 2016, they said that my case is with senior case officer for final decision. Till today, they have the same reply that my case is in que for final decision.. The main scenario behind all this is I haven't done rukhsati (sending off) after nikah.. but i spent half month after nikah with my wife. Does it affect the visa application??




Have you done with rukhsati yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alikhan9223

xxx said:


> Have you done with rukhsati yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanx fo the early rsponse.. Actually, I didn't perform rukhsati yet..


----------



## xxx

alikhan9223 said:


> Thanx fo the early rsponse.. Actually, I didn't perform rukhsati yet..




Hey

Regarding ur case... ur wife was asked about rukhsati during the interview ??


If yes, what was her response ?? 

We also went through same phase... my wife got interview call in April this year... interviewer specifically asked about the rukhsati and honeymoon. Since ours was also not done by that time, the visa got delayed.

Being a married couple ... they expect you to have physical relationship.. which is not the case with nikkah only.

I would highly recommend you to have the pending ceremonies done along with the honeymoon.

Best of luck 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alikhan9223

xxx said:


> Hey
> 
> Regarding ur case... ur wife was asked about rukhsati during the interview ??
> 
> 
> If yes, what was her response ??
> 
> We also went through same phase... my wife got interview call in April this year... interviewer specifically asked about the rukhsati and honeymoon. Since ours was also not done by that time, the visa got delayed.
> 
> Being a married couple ... they expect you to have physical relationship.. which is not the case with nikkah only.
> 
> I would highly recommend you to have the pending ceremonies done along with the honeymoon.
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, they specifically asked about honeymoon... She said no, i told them too... Then they asked when we gonna have our honeymoon done.. She told them that after the visa, we'll get done with our honeymoon.. 
Does it cause delay or refusal of the visa???


----------



## xxx

alikhan9223 said:


> Yeah, they specifically asked about honeymoon... She said no, i told them too... Then they asked when we gonna have our honeymoon done.. She told them that after the visa, we'll get done with our honeymoon..
> 
> Does it cause delay or refusal of the visa???



I have seen some cases where visa got rejected coz of conditioning of relationship continuity with visa. 

I highly recommend you to take some professional advise regarding your case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alikhan9223

xxx said:


> I have seen some cases where visa got rejected coz of conditioning of relationship continuity with visa.
> 
> I highly recommend you to take some professional advise regarding your case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U said that u went through the same problem.. How it was rectified?? how u got ur visa??


----------



## xxx

alikhan9223 said:


> U said that u went through the same problem.. How it was rectified?? how u got ur visa??




PM me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paisrikanth

spencerstreetguy said:


> This is what I did for my extenstion application (got 6 month extension in 2 days)
> 
> 
> Q No 7 - Usual country of residence - Which address do I put here as she is living with me in Australia from last 6 months or do I still put the Indian address
> 
> >> Aus residential address
> 
> Q NO 13 - Funding details - As I will be supporting my wife i have provided my details but
> what should be filled for this Question
> What funds will the applicant have available to support their stay in Australia?
> >> Mention that you will support her mention ur employment details , savings etc .. attach ur salary certificate


Hi Spencerstreetguy need a urgent help

I have finished filling the application and while uploading the documents and at the end it is allowing to upload only travel document i.e passport

where to submit other documents such as our marriage certificate, my salary certificate, rental agreement etc ..?


----------



## indiference

I am facing difficulty to provide evidence for financial aspect while collecting evidence to prove our relationship for sponsoring my wife, we are married for 1 year now and currently my wife is in pakistan, she was with me earlier in dxb on my sponsorship for approx 10 months and now in pakistan. She is a complete house wife therofore her contribution towards financial aspect of the household was zero, she took care of the house hold side where as i took care of the finances. Now from evidence prespective i am totally stuck. Any help will be really appreciate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxx

indiference said:


> I am facing difficulty to provide evidence for financial aspect while collecting evidence to prove our relationship for sponsoring my wife, we are married for 1 year now and currently my wife is in pakistan, she was with me earlier in dxb on my sponsorship for approx 10 months and now in pakistan. She is a complete house wife therofore her contribution towards financial aspect of the household was zero, she took care of the house hold side where as i took care of the finances. Now from evidence prespective i am totally stuck. Any help will be really appreciate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You can share with them joint account details (if any). Also share remittance receipts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencerstreetguy

paisrikanth said:


> Hi Spencerstreetguy need a urgent help
> 
> I have finished filling the application and while uploading the documents and at the end it is allowing to upload only travel document i.e passport
> 
> where to submit other documents such as our marriage certificate, my salary certificate, rental agreement etc ..?


Just submit the application .. once application is submitted you will get links to upload more documents .. Cheers


----------



## indiference

Hi, thanks for the reply, i have recently opened a joint account, will account details and remittances suffice their requirement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxx

indiference said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply, i have recently opened a joint account, will account details and remittances suffice their requirement?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah... just share remittances with them... you can also share account opening letter addressed to you both having common address. 

In coming months, continue uploading evidences of all remittances for that account.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paisrikanth

spencerstreetguy said:


> Just submit the application .. once application is submitted you will get links to upload more documents .. Cheers


Do I need to get the documents JP attested?


----------



## spencerstreetguy

paisrikanth said:


> Do I need to get the documents JP attested?


No.. cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

spencerstreetguy said:


> No.. cheers




Colored scans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Balboa

My wifes partner visa grant notice arrived on the 1st of November, 2016.

DOL: 29 Jan
Notice to go offshore as she was on visitor visa: October 19
Day left Australia: 31st October

I just returned back to Oz, so could not post earlier.


----------



## andreyx108b

Rocky Balboa said:


> My wifes partner visa grant notice arrived on the 1st of November, 2016.
> 
> DOL: 29 Jan
> Notice to go offshore as she was on visitor visa: October 19
> Day left Australia: 31st October
> 
> I just returned back to Oz, so could not post earlier.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paisrikanth

Rocky Balboa said:


> My wifes partner visa grant notice arrived on the 1st of November, 2016.
> 
> DOL: 29 Jan
> Notice to go offshore as she was on visitor visa: October 19
> Day left Australia: 31st October
> 
> I just returned back to Oz, so could not post earlier.


Wow.. Congratulations


----------



## Hyder1

Please Guide: Online or Paper based for faster processing?

Applying for a female applicant (Pakistan).


----------



## xxx

Hyder1 said:


> Please Guide: Online or Paper based for faster processing?
> 
> Applying for a female applicant (Pakistan).


Go for online. With paper based, you will have to submit app in one go and wont able to track as well.


----------



## Hyder1

xxx said:


> Go for online. With paper based, you will have to submit app in one go and wont able to track as well.


Makes perfect sense. A friend knows someone who applied offline and got a grant in 5-6 months as opposed to 9-12 for online.
Not sure what the reality is.


----------



## xxx

Hyder1 said:


> Makes perfect sense. A friend knows someone who applied offline and got a grant in 5-6 months as opposed to 9-12 for online.
> Not sure what the reality is.


Depends on individual case... if you case is straight forward, expect grant in 6-9 months.


----------



## murtza4u

*Category in Immi account to upload personal statement*

Hi Guys, I have submitted partner visa application at 25 of September and CO asked for additional documents 8th of Nov. They asked to upload personal statements detailing the history of your relationship by both applicant and sponsor. I logged in to my immi account but couldn't find the right category to upload personal statements. Can anyone please guide about the correct main category and sub category (Evidence type & Document Type)?


----------



## xxx

murtza4u said:


> Hi Guys, I have submitted partner visa application at 25 of September and CO asked for additional documents 8th of Nov. They asked to upload personal statements detailing the history of your relationship by both applicant and sponsor. I logged in to my immi account but couldn't find the right category to upload personal statements. Can anyone please guide about the correct main category and sub category (Evidence type & Document Type)?


You can submit it under "Further statement about relationship". There is a sub category of "Relationship Statement".


----------



## kochtobbom

congrats ak87. I am in somewhat similar situation. I moved to Australia in March 2016, I applied subclass 309 for my wife in July,2016. Also, meanwhile we kept frontloading all documents, marrg certi, pcc, health check, passport copy, photos, bank statements etc.

on 19th August, we got a mail asking for form 80. We also uploaded that within 10 days. No news since then. Any guidance, pointers will be greatly appreciated.

Also, one more Q, may seem naive one.. : my wife submitted her application from her immi account (online form equivalent to 47sp) and uploaded all docs. Then, I logged in my immi account, filled the form that says (Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801)). Now do I need to separately provide form 40sp filled and uploaded (as in my wife immi account, there is a slot for uploading 40sp under my name.). I presume no, since we have already submitted that information under my name in immi aco****. please guide..



AK87 said:


> Hi Asimkhan,
> 
> To answer your question. Yes, my wife applied through online (Immi Account) but I have heard paper based applications is faster then online these days and also easy to track (by calling them). After marriage, my wife applied for subclass 309 from India and then applied for tourist visa and came to Australia.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## samage

If sponsor is staying out of australia after making first entry and never visited after that and still one year left out of five year duation to expire his PR.

1. Can he sponsor his partner on 309/100 while staying out of australia such longer period and still he is out of asustralia ??
2. Is there any condition that sponsor must be in australia on PR while applying partner offshore visa??? or minimum period


----------



## George2016!

Hi All!

Just found this website and I am in the same boat with a lot of you on this thread. I have applied for 309/100 online about three months ago online.

It is throguh South Korean office. Is anyone else the same, or can you direct me to the threats/posts of the similar situation to mine please?


----------



## indiference

samage said:


> If sponsor is staying out of australia after making first entry and never visited after that and still one year left out of five year duation to expire his PR.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Can he sponsor his partner on 309/100 while staying out of australia such longer period and still he is out of asustralia ??
> 
> 2. Is there any condition that sponsor must be in australia on PR while applying partner offshore visa??? or minimum period




The usual residency requirement of the sponsor states that he/she should be a permanent resident of australia to be elible to sponsor that means that they should be living and working in australia. If you still have one year remaining, move now itself and apply spouse visa once you are in australia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samage

samage said:


> If sponsor is staying out of australia after making first entry and never visited after that and still one year left out of five year duation to expire his PR.
> 
> 1. Can he sponsor his partner on 309/100 while staying out of australia such longer period and still he is out of asustralia ??
> 2. Is there any condition that sponsor must be in australia on PR while applying partner offshore visa??? or minimum period


Any other buddy who having similar situation or gone through....??


----------



## deepsingla

*form 40sp questions*

Hello to all of expat members,
Well, I had some confusion regarding form 40sp question no. 4 and question no.35
Que4- are u a permanent resident, then your date of arrival. is this question asking me about when do i arrived in australia as i arrived here on t.r. or my p.r. visa grant date?

Que35:- List all your spouse family member who are included in this sponsorship
is this question asking about family member details of my wife? 

thanks in advance


----------



## deepsingla

Also as a sponsor what documents can i submit to support proof of employment Ex-payslip?
Do i need to show tax return?
photograph?
what file can i attach under identity evidence of? passport or australian drivers license?
thanks


----------



## sk2014

deepsingla said:


> Also as a sponsor what documents can i submit to support proof of employment Ex-payslip?
> Do i need to show tax return?
> photograph?
> what file can i attach under identity evidence of? passport or australian drivers license?
> thanks


Payslip is enough, no need for tax return.

I used my passport for identity evidence.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

*Grant*

I got 309 grant after about 9 months . Here are some milestones

DOL --> 17 Feb 2016
All documents and medical upload upfront (regularly over the time)
Not a single communication from DIAC
No phone calls etc
Got emails to exit AU for final processing - 17 Oct 2016 
Left australia for 5 days and got visa on third day .. 
Application status changed from Received to Finalized.. no intermediate status




I would like to thanks all members for your help and suggestions in my application process


----------



## andreyx108b

spencerstreetguy said:


> I got 309 grant after about 9 months . Here are some milestones
> 
> 
> 
> DOL --> 17 Feb 2016
> 
> All documents and medical upload upfront (regularly over the time)
> 
> Not a single communication from DIAC
> 
> No phone calls etc
> 
> Got emails to exit AU for final processing - 17 Oct 2016
> 
> Left australia for 5 days and got visa on third day ..
> 
> Application status changed from Received to Finalized.. no intermediate status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thanks all members for your help and suggestions in my application process




Congrats!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## paisrikanth

spencerstreetguy said:


> I got 309 grant after about 9 months . Here are some milestones
> 
> DOL --> 17 Feb 2016
> All documents and medical upload upfront (regularly over the time)
> Not a single communication from DIAC
> No phone calls etc
> Got emails to exit AU for final processing - 17 Oct 2016
> Left australia for 5 days and got visa on third day ..
> Application status changed from Received to Finalized.. no intermediate status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thanks all members for your help and suggestions in my application process


That's awesome... Congratulations


----------



## vikasbhu

*815 Form in 309 visa*

I lodged my wife's 309 Visa on 12 Feb 2016 and Case officer contacted us on 17 November asking for 815 form which we provided on the same day. Since then no reply from the Case officer. Does anyone know how many days it takes to get final approval after returning the 815 form (this is health related form)? We were expecting with in 1 or 2 weeks we will get approval.

Thanks,


----------



## Anyadiv

Hi
I have applied for my partner VI's 309/100 from vfs Hyderabad on 18th April 2016 and after which I received an email from high commission requesting for PCC and health and I submitted in the same month and after which till now haven't heard anything from them.
Is any one on the same page or can any one help me with a rough date of approval based on experience


----------



## syedhaider194

Any body got tourist visa for spouse while already have been applied 309 visa for spouse at same time?
Want to know if it is easy or difficult?


----------



## asimkhan_51

spencerstreetguy said:


> I got 309 grant after about 9 months . Here are some milestones
> 
> DOL --> 17 Feb 2016
> All documents and medical upload upfront (regularly over the time)
> Not a single communication from DIAC
> No phone calls etc
> Got emails to exit AU for final processing - 17 Oct 2016
> Left australia for 5 days and got visa on third day ..
> Application status changed from Received to Finalized.. no intermediate status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thanks all members for your help and suggestions in my application process


Congratulations....
Man Can you please tell us like :
1- You as a sponsor , where were you at the time of lodgement (In Australia or Outside?)
2- Can you please share the list of documents you uploaded.

Regards
Asim


----------



## shafee2003

*Urgent Help regarding wife's 309 application*

Hi Everyone,

I just recently lodged a 309 application for my wife using her immiaccount and 47SP. I am currently in Australia and she is in Bangladesh. I have attached a filled and signed copy of form 40SP under the sponsor's(mine) tab. 

Got an email today saying that the application is now being processed...but at the Australian High Commission in Colombo, Sri Lanka??? Is this a normal phenomenon?? 

Also, I would like to submit signed statements about our relationship thus far. Is it just a written or typed statement by each of us that I have to attach? Or is there a special form for it? Also, on the application page, what evidence type and document type should I choose for such statements.

In relation to "Evidence of Contact while apart", would my phone bill highlighting her phone number as well as a screenshot of Viber call log be enough??

Please help me out if you can as I need to get these done ASAP. Any suggestions would be highly appreciated. 

Kind Regards,
Shafee


----------



## Anyadiv

Hi haider

Yes I have got the tourist visa to Australia. I have applied for partners visa first and then the tourist visa in may 2016 and I got the grant in a week and visa was for 6 months . I just got back to India in Nov.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

syedhaider194 said:


> Any body got tourist visa for spouse while already have been applied 309 visa for spouse at same time?
> Want to know if it is easy or difficult?


Its actually much easire .. refer my old posts if you require more details ..


----------



## spencerstreetguy

asimkhan_51 said:


> Congratulations....
> Man Can you please tell us like :
> 1- You as a sponsor , where were you at the time of lodgement (In Australia or Outside?)
> 2- Can you please share the list of documents you uploaded.
> 
> Regards
> Asim


1- You as a sponsor , where were you at the time of lodgement (In Australia or Outside?)

-- > AU 
2- Can you please share the list of documents you uploaded.
--> Already uploaded .. refer my old posts


----------



## manthan29

Hi All,

when we get the final mail to exit Australia in order for the visa to be granted, should the applicant travel back to the country where she/he made the application or just leaving Australia to any country is good enough?

Regards,

MT


----------



## spencerstreetguy

manthan29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> when we get the final mail to exit Australia in order for the visa to be granted, should the applicant travel back to the country where she/he made the application or just leaving Australia to any country is good enough?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> MT


Any country .. however CO will ask your itinerary and confirm before you actually travel .. 

cheers


----------



## kochtobbom

Hi Anya, everyone.

Please help me out here. I am really tensed & worried.

My wife has applied subclass 309 partner visa in July 2016. We got a mail in August 2016 asking for form 80. we have also uploaded all docs that they possibly can ask.

Meanwhile, my wife has been living away from me for long time now (8-9 months, except i travelled to india for 2 weeks in september 2016), decided to apply to Australian tourist visa, visa category 600. She applied it via VFS in Delhi, provided all documents, including our marriage certi, pcc, my Australian tax papers, my payslips, declaration from me stating I will take care of her. She doesnt have a job in India right now. It's been 3 weeks since application, (21st Nov) but we are yet to hear anything from Australian high commission in Delhi. Maybe it's christmas time thus longer processing times. 

Also, when i read reviews of Australian HC at Delhi, i saw lots of negative feedback about visa rejections, esp from cases where it might be possible that Applicant might not return back to home country. However, ididnt see any rejection from a spouse in fedback. Most were coming for cousin's marriage and visa was rejected. We have clearly stated in our application that we have applied for subclass 309 & due to long processing time, we r trying for tourist 600 category visa. I hope our case is safe & not worrisome. PLEASE ADVISE.

Regards, 





Anyadiv said:


> Hi haider
> 
> Yes I have got the tourist visa to Australia. I have applied for partners visa first and then the tourist visa in may 2016 and I got the grant in a week and visa was for 6 months . I just got back to India in Nov.


----------



## Anyadiv

kochtobbom said:


> Hi Anya, everyone.
> 
> Please help me out here. I am really tensed & worried.
> 
> My wife has applied subclass 309 partner visa in July 2016. We got a mail in August 2016 asking for form 80. we have also uploaded all docs that they possibly can ask.
> 
> Meanwhile, my wife has been living away from me for long time now (8-9 months, except i travelled to india for 2 weeks in september 2016), decided to apply to Australian tourist visa, visa category 600. She applied it via VFS in Delhi, provided all documents, including our marriage certi, pcc, my Australian tax papers, my payslips, declaration from me stating I will take care of her. She doesnt have a job in India right now. It's been 3 weeks since application, (21st Nov) but we are yet to hear anything from Australian high commission in Delhi. Maybe it's christmas time thus longer processing times.
> 
> Also, when i read reviews of Australian HC at Delhi, i saw lots of negative feedback about visa rejections, esp from cases where it might be possible that Applicant might not return back to home country. However, ididnt see any rejection from a spouse in fedback. Most were coming for cousin's marriage and visa was rejected. We have clearly stated in our application that we have applied for subclass 309 & due to long processing time, we r trying for tourist 600 category visa. I hope our case is safe & not worrisome. PLEASE ADVISE.
> 
> Regards,



Hi

I'm sure you wife's visa visa would be granted, if all the documents provided are correct and match the criteria. Processing time for visit visa is taking a lil longer then 15 days so it would be fine.


----------



## udaykapavarapu

Hi guys,

I have a question. I applied for my spouse's visa (Partner visa 309/100) on March 24, 2016. On Nov 12, 2016, Case Officer contacted to upload the new PCC as the old one got expired. I uploaded it on Nov 22, 2016. As her profile is reaching about 9 months now, Can she expect a grant before christmas holidays? Will it take a month more for her grant?

Thanks
Uday


----------



## Anyadiv

Hi All,

I have applied 309/100 visa on April 2016,within a week I was requested for medicals and PCC,which I submitted in the month of April itself. After which I left to Australia for 6mnts on visit and came back to India now. From then I haven't heard anything from the high commision, its almost 8mnts,what do you guys think about my visa,when will I hear from them.
Please suggest.


----------



## kochtobbom

Yes all the documents were proper and in order. I am really tensed and i have already booked the house, paid deposit,signed contract which involves huge amount. No visa news so far makes me nervous. Also, i read so many negative reviews of Aus HC at delhi that it worries me. 



Anyadiv said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm sure you wife's visa visa would be granted, if all the documents provided are correct and match the criteria. Processing time for visit visa is taking a lil longer then 15 days so it would be fine.


----------



## kochtobbom

Hi anya,

As per the most threads i have read so far, 309 lodged on-line takes around 10-12 months. If you have been assigned a case officer, you can email and request him. If no, just hang on and believe there are dozens other like you in this boat. It should come soon in new year.



Anyadiv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied 309/100 visa on April 2016,within a week I was requested for medicals and PCC,which I submitted in the month of April itself. After which I left to Australia for 6mnts on visit and came back to India now. From then I haven't heard anything from the high commision, its almost 8mnts,what do you guys think about my visa,when will I hear from them.
> Please suggest.


----------



## Anyadiv

kochtobbom said:


> Hi anya,
> 
> As per the most threads i have read so far, 309 lodged on-line takes around 10-12 months. If you have been assigned a case officer, you can email and request him. If no, just hang on and believe there are dozens other like you in this boat. It should come soon in new year.



That's the issue I haven't received any details of the case officer allotment too. Not sure if case officer is allotted or not. My application is paper based.


----------



## tsquare12

Hi All,
Applying for a partner visa along with a child from India through online application, does such application take same time frame of 10~12 months or is it higher, as a child is also in the application. Please advice.....
thank You


----------



## CannonHillChris

I lodged my online application 3rd September 2016 from London. All documents and medical checks uploaded within 3 weeks. I'm aware that I shouldn't expect any progress for a month or two.

From scanning the thread, I haven't been able to find any recent grants from low risk countries. Anyone know whether the target 5 month estimate is generally correct at the moment.

Anyone have any low risk application dates for recent grants .

Regards, 

Chris


----------



## andreyx108b

tsquare12 said:


> Hi All,
> Applying for a partner visa along with a child from India through online application, does such application take same time frame of 10~12 months or is it higher, as a child is also in the application. Please advice.....
> thank You




Roughly the same. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tsquare12

thank you ...appreciated. 




andreyx108b said:


> Roughly the same.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tsquare12

*Form 1229*

Dear All,
today I got the call from AHC and they want a form 1229 to be filled from my ex, in order to process the visa application. My ex is out of touch since last 5 years and really dont know what to do. Over the call i did mentioned that we had a mutual divorce and it states that child custody would remain with the father. (Muslim Divorce - Talaq)
Can anyone let us know the options we have..

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

tsquare12 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> today I got the call from AHC and they want a form 1229 to be filled from my ex, in order to process the visa application. My ex is out of touch since last 5 years and really dont know what to do. Over the call i did mentioned that we had a mutual divorce and it states that child custody would remain with the father. (Muslim Divorce - Talaq)
> 
> Can anyone let us know the options we have..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




You will need to get 1229, i would assume. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ritu254

Hi guys, I am new in this forum. I hope I will get help from you expert guys. 

I have already applied for my partner visa ( through my husband permanent resident ) in April 2016. I am residing in Australia at the moment in tourist visa and it is finishing. I have applied for tourist visa online today requesting for 12 months. 
1). After submitting application, I cannot see any place to submit documents, not even in "Select Action" column of immigration website. Is it supposed to happen this way? Will they get my details (documents) from previous application?

2.) It is already been 8 months that I applied partner visa (paper based) from my country. Is it right time to do some inquiries about my partner visa application ?

Thanking you guys in advance.


----------



## paisrikanth

Any updates from people who submitted the 309 applications in the month of April/May 2016 ?


----------



## manthan29

Hi Everybody,
I was going through partner migration book and came across a point where it states the below,
“For the grant of the permanent Partner visa (subclass 100 or 801), you can be either in or outside Australia. This is the case whether you lodged your original application in or outside Australia. 
In most cases, permanent residence cannot be granted less than 2 years from when you lodge your application. You may, however, be granted a permanent visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period if: 
at the time you apply, you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship; or 
your partner holds or held a permanent humanitarian visa and you were in the relationship before the visa was granted and this relationship was declared to the department at the time (applies to subclass 100 visas only)”.

Do you think my wife will be able grated permanent partner visa (subclass 100 or 801 )on this grounds? 

We have been married for 6 months and been together for 5 years now and submitted documents to support our relationship for the past 5 years. 


Kind Regards,

MT


----------



## Anyadiv

Hi 
I'm very happy to share the grant of my partner visa 309\100,listed below are the details.

Application date. 18th April 2016
Applied. VFS HYDERABAD
Medicals & pcc requested by email . 25th April 2016
Sent the docs via email . 2nd May 2016
Flyed to Australia on visit visa for 6 months. 15th may to 11th Nov in aus.
Came back India on 11th Nov
Between no news of case officer neither ant additional docs were requested.was checking status online it said under process.
Grant email received . 21st DEC 2016
Fly before . 12th may 2017

Thanks
Everyone


----------



## paisrikanth

Many Congratulations


----------



## iamecstatic

*marriage evidence suggestion*

Hello friends,

I want to upload some wedding pictures as evidence of marriage. I have following queries-

1. Are 15-20 pictures which cover important Indian traditional ceremonies enough?
2. Can we submit a link to picasa web album? Has someone successfully done this? The advantage is that I dont need to worry about 5MB limit and can upload any number of pics.
3. If picasa is not a option, what is recommended way? Should I use some tool to put all pics into a pdf? And do we need to provide caption/label and name all people in a pic too?


----------



## iamecstatic

Congrats. You got it in just 8 months!! Maybe applying through VFS is little faster than online process. Can you please share what all evidence you submitted like social aspects, communication history, financial aspects etc? And what all declarations we need to give?



Anyadiv said:


> Hi
> I'm very happy to share the grant of my partner visa 309\100,listed below are the details.
> 
> Application date. 18th April 2016
> Applied. VFS HYDERABAD
> Medicals & pcc requested by email . 25th April 2016
> Sent the docs via email . 2nd May 2016
> Flyed to Australia on visit visa for 6 months. 15th may to 11th Nov in aus.
> Came back India on 11th Nov
> Between no news of case officer neither ant additional docs were requested.was checking status online it said under process.
> Grant email received . 21st DEC 2016
> Fly before . 12th may 2017
> 
> Thanks
> Everyone


----------



## PSVR

I am newbie here and learning from this Forum . I too have lodged my App for Subclass 100. I may be a 50 year-old, but, am as anxious as a Preschooler on his first day at the nursery. . Keeping all :fingerscrossed: and Prepping to join Wife and Son who are already a PR . Lot to learn about all the speed-breakers and Pitfalls en route. Till then I wish everyone else All the best . .......and a Happy New Year folks.


----------



## murtza4u

That is good to hear. I applied for my partner 309 visa in September 2016 and waiting for the grant. However we got married in 2007 so according to the information you shared. we should be granted the PR before 2 years waiting period. 

Can anyone please guide about the further process once the first stage 309 partner visa is granted. Do we need to do anything to apply for second stage 100 visa?



manthan29 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I was going through partner migration book and came across a point where it states the below,
> “For the grant of the permanent Partner visa (subclass 100 or 801), you can be either in or outside Australia. This is the case whether you lodged your original application in or outside Australia.
> In most cases, permanent residence cannot be granted less than 2 years from when you lodge your application. You may, however, be granted a permanent visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period if:
> at the time you apply, you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship; or
> your partner holds or held a permanent humanitarian visa and you were in the relationship before the visa was granted and this relationship was declared to the department at the time (applies to subclass 100 visas only)”.
> 
> Do you think my wife will be able grated permanent partner visa (subclass 100 or 801 )on this grounds?
> 
> We have been married for 6 months and been together for 5 years now and submitted documents to support our relationship for the past 5 years.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> MT


----------



## jt14

*Hi Rakesh*



rakesharavindan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here's the list of documents we front-loaded with our application. Please note that I dint add them all at once, I kept adding them as and when I got them, up until last month.
> 
> - 2 * Form 888 from my friends in Aus, with their ID copy
> - 2 * Statutory declaration from friends in India, with their ID copy
> - Joint Bank Account statements, with few transactions highlighted
> - Added my wife as nominee to SuperAnnuation fund here in Aus
> - Call History for communication when apart
> - Email, Whatsapp and Skype chat history
> - Wedding invitations sent to the both of us, from friends
> - Facebook Relationship history snapshot
> - Selected pictures with friends and family, alongwith wedding pics
> - Spouse ID proof
> - Relationship letter from Spouse and Sponsor
> - Spouse Form 80
> - Marriage Certificate
> - Spouse PCC
> - Wedding Invitation card
> - Flight details of honeymoon trip
> - Tourist visa details when she came to Australia
> - Spouse birth certificate
> - Medicals done in May 2016
> 
> Sponsor Docs:
> - PR Grant letter
> - ID proof
> - PAYG Summary (tax doc in Aus)
> - Utility bills
> - Tenancy Agreement
> - Birth Certificate
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh



Hi Rakesh,
How did you provide following details to Immi? 
- Tourist visa details when she came to Australia

I mean where did you upload visitor visa grant letter? Or Did you update "Change in Circumstances" section on immi account? 

Please help. Thank you


----------



## jt14

Hi ALL

This query is very strange. 

309 visa application: September 2016
600 Visitor visa application: October 2016
600 Visitor visa granted: November 2016
Wife arrived in Australia: December 2016

Now do we need to *inform* Immigration department under 309 visa application category that my wife is in Australia *now*? Because officially her residential address is changed..

If YES then how to inform? Couple of options which I am thinking and want to confirm:
- Update address option under "Update Us" (Refer Immi account)
- Update "Change in Circumstances"

Please help.


----------



## andreyx108b

jt14 said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> This query is very strange.
> 
> 309 visa application: September 2016
> 600 Visitor visa application: October 2016
> 600 Visitor visa granted: November 2016
> Wife arrived in Australia: December 2016
> 
> Now do we need to *inform* Immigration department under 309 visa application category that my wife is in Australia *now*? Because officially her residential address is changed..
> 
> If YES then how to inform? Couple of options which I am thinking and want to confirm:
> - Update address option under "Update Us" (Refer Immi account)
> - Update "Change in Circumstances"
> 
> Please help.




Use Update us. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jt14

andreyx108b said:


> Use Update us.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Many Thanks Andrey. Just to confirm there are sub-options like "Update Address" and "Change in Circumstances" under "Update Us" option. And I should use "update address" option to update the address with my Australia address. Is my understanding correct?

Thanks you very much for responding.


----------



## abb2959

hi I want to know what documents are needed for the visa application process for my wife.
I have applied for the visa and uploaded these documents
in need of document checklist for the application,
I need list for documents of spouce and sponcer
I am in Australia on PR and she is india.
Thanks in advance


----------



## jt14

abb2959 said:


> hi I want to know what documents are needed for the visa application process for my wife.
> I have applied for the visa and uploaded these documents
> in need of document checklist for the application,
> I need list for documents of spouce and sponcer
> I am in Australia on PR and she is india.
> Thanks in advance


Use Page 3178 where SpenceStreetGuy has mentioned everything. We all are thankful to him


----------



## tarangoyal

*Are we maintaining any sheet for timelines yet?*

Hi Guys,

Just got started with marriage plans and realised that moving my wife to OZ is not as easy as I thought before. Just starting with preparing documents and file 309 and 100. Are we maintaining any timeline sheet here?

If I apply by end of January, is there any chance to get it by April?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## paisrikanth

tarangoyal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got started with marriage plans and realised that moving my wife to OZ is not as easy as I thought before. Just starting with preparing documents and file 309 and 100. Are we maintaining any timeline sheet here?
> 
> If I apply by end of January, is there any chance to get it by April?:fingerscrossed:


that's very ambitious, however the official processing time for 309 is 10-12 months


----------



## jt14

Hi All,

I need to get statutory declaration from parents, friends in India under "social context of relationship section" for 309 visa application. I think it is recommended if one donot have much evidence in case spent lesser time together. 

I am unable to think of content of such stat decl. Can anybody please throw some clues please? I really appreicate your support buddies. Thanks

Cheers,
JT


----------



## iamecstatic

*whatapp chat history format?*

Hi All,

I have few questions on uploading whatsapp chats.
what is the recommended way to upload whatsapp chat history?
Its easy to get it in txt file using email option in whatsapp.
1. Should I convert that to pdf and upload it? But since its from txt file, it can be easily manipulated and not appear genuine.
2. Is it better to upload few screen shots from my phone?

Most of our chats are in not in English (Hindi). Does it matters?


----------



## indiference

iamecstatic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have few questions on uploading whatsapp chats.
> 
> what is the recommended way to upload whatsapp chat history?
> 
> Its easy to get it in txt file using email option in whatsapp.
> 
> 1. Should I convert that to pdf and upload it? But since its from txt file, it can be easily manipulated and not appear genuine.
> 
> 2. Is it better to upload few screen shots from my phone?
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our chats are in not in English (Hindi). Does it matters?




I think screen shots is the best way to go about it, just try to capture the dates in the screen shots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamecstatic

indiference said:


> I think screen shots is the best way to go about it, just try to capture the dates in the screen shots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I captured few whatsapp chat screen shots on phone but then realized that they only contain name of message recipient at header of chat window. Is that okay? They don't really prove that it was a conversation between me and my spouse as my name is not mentioned anywhere.


----------



## Inf_18

Hi Friends,

I have got my PR (189) in 2015 and I have been to Australia twice. Now, I want to process visa for my wife and baby. I am confused between partner visa and regular 189 visa. We both are in IT. She would be completing 10 yrs of work experience in July 2017 and hence would be able to score 60 points. (IELTS 0 points). Should I wait for July 2017 and apply a regular 189 visa for her and baby as dependent or Should I got for partner visa now itself ?
One more point to consider is she will be 32 years old by Nov 2017.

can someone advise please?


----------



## iamecstatic

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got my PR (189) in 2015 and I have been to Australia twice. Now, I want to process visa for my wife and baby. I am confused between partner visa and regular 189 visa. We both are in IT. She would be completing 10 yrs of work experience in July 2017 and hence would be able to score 60 points. (IELTS 0 points). Should I wait for July 2017 and apply a regular 189 visa for her and baby as dependent or Should I got for partner visa now itself ?
> One more point to consider is she will be 32 years old by Nov 2017.
> 
> can someone advise please?


One point to be considered is that ACS usually deduct around two years from total experience during skill assessment. If qualifications don't match your work eg electrical engineer working in IT then they may deduct more years.


----------



## Inf_18

iamecstatic said:


> One point to be considered is that ACS usually deduct around two years from total experience during skill assessment. If qualifications don't match your work eg electrical engineer working in IT then they may deduct more years.


Yes, considering that I am expecting 15 points for her work ex. Had done skill assessment for her couple of years back and they had deducted 2 years.


----------



## tarangoyal

*Which spouse visa and how to choose?*

There are multiple types of spouse visa like 801/820 and 100/309. How to choose a spouse visa type when applying?

I am already a PR and living in Australia since 3 years. Recently got married and looking forward to initiate the spouse visa application. 

:fingerscrossed::suspicious:


----------



## jt14

I guess you need to apply for temporary partner visa 309. After that you will receive it for 2 years and then it will be converted to permanent partner visa 100. Correct me if I am wrong. Thanks


----------



## tarangoyal

jt14 said:


> I guess you need to apply for temporary partner visa 309. After that you will receive it for 2 years and then it will be converted to permanent partner visa 100. Correct me if I am wrong. Thanks


Thanks for your reply. I just need to bring my wife ASAP. Thinking if i should apply 600 visa followed by 820/801 visa instead od 309/100.. The benefit is the bridging visa..
Any suggestion?


----------



## jt14

tarangoyal said:


> Thanks for your reply. I just need to bring my wife ASAP. Thinking if i should apply 600 visa followed by 820/801 visa instead od 309/100.. The benefit is the bridging visa..
> Any suggestion?


No idea on this. I read somewhere on Immi site they recommend you to apply while outside Australia.


----------



## spencerstreetguy

tarangoyal said:


> Thanks for your reply. I just need to bring my wife ASAP. Thinking if i should apply 600 visa followed by 820/801 visa instead od 309/100.. The benefit is the bridging visa..
> Any suggestion?



820/801 is for people migrating from low risk countries such as USA, UK etc. If your wife is Indian you will have to go for 309/100 (high risk - offshore visa).

cheers


----------



## paisrikanth

spencerstreetguy said:


> 820/801 is for people migrating from low risk countries such as USA, UK etc. If your wife is Indian you will have to go for 309/100 (high risk - offshore visa).
> 
> cheers


I submitted the 309 visa application offshore from India on the 9th of May 2016 and we are still waiting.. Do you recommend me to contact the department or advise to wait more?


----------



## spencerstreetguy

paisrikanth said:


> I submitted the 309 visa application offshore from India on the 9th of May 2016 and we are still waiting.. Do you recommend me to contact the department or advise to wait more?


No harm in contacting them but i guess you will get a standard reply .. i got my visa in exactly 8 months but my docs were in place and they did not requested more info .. based on my experience you should be expecting reply soon if they are happy with your paperwork .. good luck mate .. 

cheers


----------



## paisrikanth

spencerstreetguy said:


> No harm in contacting them but i guess you will get a standard reply .. i got my visa in exactly 8 months but my docs were in place and they did not requested more info .. based on my experience you should be expecting reply soon if they are happy with your paperwork .. good luck mate ..
> 
> cheers


Thanks mate.. I was following the forum and I remember you getting the visa in 8 months, I'm confident with the paperwork as well.. I'm just hoping for the grant soon


----------



## Par2505

Hi,
I applied 309(complex case) dol may 2015 medical and pcc done in may2016 after one year after that no reply from immigration its nearly 20 months if i send them email they reply we actively working on and will update u asap. 
Any suggestions will be appreciated.??


----------



## Analyst23

spencerstreetguy said:


> 1. Which visa subclass I should apply for ? either 309 or 100?
> 
> >> 309 and 100 are applied via same application. Its one application but 2 stages, first 309 and after 2 years 100.
> 2. Can i apply for my wife on partner visa as if I am still outside Australia?
> 
> >> *An applicant have to fulfill "Usual resident" of Australia requirement which mean you should be living in Aus while you apply for 309. *
> 
> 3. Is it mandatory to be in Australia for me as a sponsor at the the of lodgement for partner visa and result from case officer?
> 
> >> No, its not mandatory but as mentioned you should be living in Aus as a resident. You may apply from outside while visiting family back home .


Can somebody help me? What is meant to be a "Usual resident" of Australia. How many days does one have to be in Australia to be able to apply for Spouse Visa 309/100 ?


----------



## paisrikanth

spencerstreetguy said:


> No harm in contacting them but i guess you will get a standard reply .. i got my visa in exactly 8 months but my docs were in place and they did not requested more info .. based on my experience you should be expecting reply soon if they are happy with your paperwork .. good luck mate ..
> 
> cheers


What's the email id to contact the department ?


----------



## jt14

http://india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/contact-us.html

This has everything.


----------



## CannonHillChris

Update for UK offshore applicants. Anecdotally there are UK applicants from mid to late July 2016 lodgement who are now receiving grants.

It seems that despite the recent change from published processing estimates from 5 to 9 months, the 5 month estimate seems broadly correct in cases with no further requested docs.

Good luck to all. 

Chris


----------



## Ronb

Hello,

I submitted my onshore spouse visa application in Nov 2015. Till date I haven't received any communication from the department. I sent a mail to them 3 months ago and they replied that the processing time is 13-15 months and do not contact before 13 months. its been 14 months now till no change in application status. Anyone having same timeline.


----------



## indiference

Hi guys, i am in australia on PR since Nov 2016 and my wife is in pakistan. I am in the process of applying for my partner visa (309/100) for my wife. I have created a new immi account for her and now filling up the online 47SP form. My question is as soon as the application is submited i.e. Visa fees paid, what sort of email do pakistani applicant recieve, do they need to front load medicals and PCC at the same time or can it done after few months. 
Secondly i came to know that effective 30th nov 2016, sponsors needs to submit their PCC as well if the partner visa application also includes dependent aged less than 16 years of age...does any of you been requested to submit sponsor PCC? I am asking this as my wife is pregnant and the baby is expected soon. 

Thanks in advance guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

Anyone alive here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshi90

indiference said:


> Hi guys, i am in australia on PR since Nov 2016 and my wife is in pakistan. I am in the process of applying for my partner visa (309/100) for my wife. I have created a new immi account for her and now filling up the online 47SP form. My question is as soon as the application is submited i.e. Visa fees paid, what sort of email do pakistani applicant recieve, do they need to front load medicals and PCC at the same time or can it done after few months.
> Secondly i came to know that effective 30th nov 2016, sponsors needs to submit their PCC as well if the partner visa application also includes dependent aged less than 16 years of age...does any of you been requested to submit sponsor PCC? I am asking this as my wife is pregnant and the baby is expected soon.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your Partner in Pakistan recieve a normal application submitted email and HAP id.
You can do the medicals and other relevant documents any time after submission provided you dont have any travel planned back and forth from pakistan ..

I am not sure about the second question ..


----------



## Par2505

Is there anybody from 2015 complex case??


----------



## Pumpkinhead

As per my experience your partner will receive 3 emails covering case acknowledgement, documents requirements and medicals.

For medical and bio-metrics your partner needs to book appointment and get it done. They will upload from their end.

In my case i uploaded the PCC while uploading my all supporting documents. I was just following the rule of thumb, to make CO's life easy by providing each and everything.

Sorry mate, dont have any information about under 18.

Cheers




indiference said:


> Hi guys, i am in australia on PR since Nov 2016 and my wife is in pakistan. I am in the process of applying for my partner visa (309/100) for my wife. I have created a new immi account for her and now filling up the online 47SP form. My question is as soon as the application is submited i.e. Visa fees paid, what sort of email do pakistani applicant recieve, do they need to front load medicals and PCC at the same time or can it done after few months.
> Secondly i came to know that effective 30th nov 2016, sponsors needs to submit their PCC as well if the partner visa application also includes dependent aged less than 16 years of age...does any of you been requested to submit sponsor PCC? I am asking this as my wife is pregnant and the baby is expected soon.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

Pumpkinhead said:


> As per my experience your partner will receive 3 emails covering case acknowledgement, documents requirements and medicals.
> 
> 
> 
> For medical and bio-metrics your partner needs to book appointment and get it done. They will upload from their end.
> 
> 
> 
> In my case i uploaded the PCC while uploading my all supporting documents. I was just following the rule of thumb, to make CO's life easy by providing each and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mate, dont have any information about under 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks Mate, i also wanted to know that once the application is submitted and we get the 3 emails you mentioned, how long do we have to submit character checks, biometrics and medicals from the initial application submission?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpkinhead

Apply for the PCC right away so you can upload it asap.
For medical, it depends on an appointment my partner got appointment after a week..
so, apply for pcc now and after email, call the medical centre and book an appointment for medical.



indiference said:


> Thanks Mate, i also wanted to know that once the application is submitted and we get the 3 emails you mentioned, how long do we have to submit character checks, biometrics and medicals from the initial application submission?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

Pumpkinhead said:


> Apply for the PCC right away so you can upload it asap.
> 
> For medical, it depends on an appointment my partner got appointment after a week..
> 
> so, apply for pcc now and after email, call the medical centre and book an appointment for medical.



Thanks, but i was wondering the case processing will take roughly 12-15 months, wont the medicals and character check be expried by the time the application will be finalized? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpkinhead

As per understanding almost all cases (mostly) are done in 12 months.

Anyway, it does not if its expired or not. you have to provide them and dont worry about the expiry, if they might have any query they will send you an email. so i suggest stop worrying and start getting things done mate.





indiference said:


> Thanks, but i was wondering the case processing will take roughly 12-15 months, wont the medicals and character check be expried by the time the application will be finalized?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

Pumpkinhead said:


> As per understanding almost all cases (mostly) are done in 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it does not if its expired or not. you have to provide them and dont worry about the expiry, if they might have any query they will send you an email. so i suggest stop worrying and start getting things done mate.




Thanks mate, actually my issue is that my wife is pregnant and she wont be able to get the medicals done atleast for another 2 months but i want to file the applicatiom now itself, i have got everytting else ready. I am asking cause i dont want to be in a situation where we have 28 days or so to submit the medicals but we cant. So i wanted to know if there is a deadline from the department to submit the medicals after application submission.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpkinhead

Its a natural element buddy, i suggest you proceed with the case and since you have an exception, make an appointment as per normal process. Medical center will provide your partner additional guidance regarding this type of scenario. Medical email does contains timeline of 28 days however they also allow you to seek additional time, so you will be applying for this additional time for medical by providing them letter or additional information from medical center.

by doing that you will be saving time that you are actually loosing by waiting during this period.

you can also ring medical center and discuss this scenario because its not an exceptional for them to have customers having this situation.

You already know the complete process will take an average 12 months. so, you still have at least 9 months window with you.

This is purely my opinion buddy, have a look at it. If i were you, i would have done this way.

Hope it helps, Regards.



indiference said:


> Thanks mate, actually my issue is that my wife is pregnant and she wont be able to get the medicals done atleast for another 2 months but i want to file the applicatiom now itself, i have got everytting else ready. I am asking cause i dont want to be in a situation where we have 28 days or so to submit the medicals but we cant. So i wanted to know if there is a deadline from the department to submit the medicals after application submission.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

Pumpkinhead said:


> Its a natural element buddy, i suggest you proceed with the case and since you have an exception, make an appointment as per normal process. Medical center will provide your partner additional guidance regarding this type of scenario. Medical email does contains timeline of 28 days however they also allow you to seek additional time, so you will be applying for this additional time for medical by providing them letter or additional information from medical center.
> 
> 
> 
> by doing that you will be saving time that you are actually loosing by waiting during this period.
> 
> 
> 
> you can also ring medical center and discuss this scenario because its not an exceptional for them to have customers having this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> You already know the complete process will take an average 12 months. so, you still have at least 9 months window with you.
> 
> 
> 
> This is purely my opinion buddy, have a look at it. If i were you, i would have done this way.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps, Regards.




Thanks a lot for your help, really appreciate it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarangoyal

Since the partner visa takes a year. Is it possible to apply for a tourist visa (600) or a student visa (500) to be able to live in Sydney till then?

:typing:


----------



## paisrikanth

Hey Guys.. Received the partner 309 visa GRANT yesterday on 31st Jan 2016 at 12.36 PM IST

Milestones

Submitted - 9th May 2016
Grant - 31st Jan 2017
Initial Entry Date - 25th May 2017

Thanks everyone in the Forum for helping during the process


----------



## indiference

Guys question, will appreciate any help. 
I created a seperate immi account for my wife and lodged her partner visa application and uploaded almost all the document. Additionally i used my immi account to fill in and submit sponsorship form as well form40SP. Now in my wife's immi account one of the documents under sponsor evidences is form40Sp so my question here is that i have already done form 40SP from my immi account and submited as well now do i need to do it again and upload under sponsor evidences from my wife's immi account as well? Or what i have already done is enough. It doesnt make sense to do it twice once online and then as hardcopy. Please advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpkinhead

Yes you have to upload in your wife immi's account. No need to make senses out of it.




indiference said:


> Guys question, will appreciate any help.
> I created a seperate immi account for my wife and lodged her partner visa application and uploaded almost all the document. Additionally i used my immi account to fill in and submit sponsorship form as well form40SP. Now in my wife's immi account one of the documents under sponsor evidences is form40Sp so my question here is that i have already done form 40SP from my immi account and submited as well now do i need to do it again and upload under sponsor evidences from my wife's immi account as well? Or what i have already done is enough. It doesnt make sense to do it twice once online and then as hardcopy. Please advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencerstreetguy

indiference said:


> Guys question, will appreciate any help.
> I created a seperate immi account for my wife and lodged her partner visa application and uploaded almost all the document. Additionally i used my immi account to fill in and submit sponsorship form as well form40SP. Now in my wife's immi account one of the documents under sponsor evidences is form40Sp so my question here is that i have already done form 40SP from my immi account and submited as well now do i need to do it again and upload under sponsor evidences from my wife's immi account as well? Or what i have already done is enough. It doesnt make sense to do it twice once online and then as hardcopy. Please advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From my experience .. not required .. Immi guys have access to both accounts since they are linked ..Its upto you incase you want to upload.. no harm .. 

Cheers


----------



## Ritu254

Hello Guys,, 
I am living in Australia since last 7 months in Tourist Visa and I have already renewed one time before. I applied my Partner visa ( 309/100) offshore on 22 April 2016. That was paper based through Agent ( Visa Consultancy). 
It's already been 9 months,no sign of anything. 
I believe "[email protected]" is the email address for inquiring. 
Do you think it is good idea to send them email for inquiring by me or ( my husband) instead of Visa Agent ? Will this be proper way not letting visa agent about this and me or my husband making some inquiries about my visa?
Looking for the kind reply

Thank you.


----------



## Nav chahal

Ritu254 said:


> Hello Guys,,
> I am living in Australia since last 7 months in Tourist Visa and I have already renewed one time before. I applied my Partner visa ( 309/100) offshore on 22 April 2016. That was paper based through Agent ( Visa Consultancy).
> It's already been 9 months,no sign of anything.
> I believe "[email protected]" is the email address for inquiring.
> Do you think it is good idea to send them email for inquiring by me or ( my husband) instead of Visa Agent ? Will this be proper way not letting visa agent about this and me or my husband making some inquiries about my visa?
> Looking for the kind reply
> 
> Thank you.


Even I'm going through the same phase...but now I'm back .done hepatitis test n now waiting it's been 2 weeks already


----------



## shilpa.shonkhia

*309 Time frame*

Hello Guys, 

One of my friend has applied for the spouse visa (309) from offshore in mid jan.

Just wanted to know how soon the grant can come?

Looking for the kind reply

Thank you.


----------



## Nav chahal

shilpa.shonkhia said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> One of my friend has applied for the spouse visa (309) from offshore in mid jan.
> I had applied last year fr
> Just wanted to know how soon the grant can come?
> 
> Looking for the kind reply
> 
> Thank you.


Hey .i had applied last year Feb 2016 n still waiting ....


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

Hi Guys,

I hold a PR (subclass 189) and have been to Australia from June-2013 to March - 2014. I had to return back to India (where I am originally from) due to some personal reasons. Since then, I am in India and now looking forward to getting back to Australia (and this time permanently ). However, I have gone through few life changing events during last couple of years which are going to play an important role in my decision this time. The important one is marriage  I got married last year and I obviously want to bring my spouse with me this time. I have done preliminary study about the available partner visa options but I had few questions regarding what will be the best possible way to go with so that me and my spouse don't have stay apart for long time . 

Here's the quick summary of my travel plan.. I am planning to fly alone in the month of June/July to begin my job hunt. Once I get a job (which I hope I will soon ) I will ask my spouse to apply for 309/100 partner visa (from offshore). Once the acknowledgement is received, we will file a tourist visa for her so that she can travel immediately. I am still studying the facts of the visa process but thought to seek an opinion from experts here before I go ahead. Here's my questions... 

1. Will I be eligible to sponsor my spouse (provided I am already on shore) or it simply doesn't matter if I am already there? Will my initial stay be considered? 

2. If the answer to above question is affirmative then how long my spouse can stay with me on tourist visa? Can it be more than 6 months considering her 309 visa application is due? 

3. The documents required to show the consistency in the relationship e.g. bank statements, joint accounts etc while filing the visa application need to be from offshore or onshore?

4. ours is arranged marriage. So we have all proofs like marriage certificate, gazetted document for name changes etc. to attach to the application. Also, We have been staying together for 11 months. Will this information be sufficient to show consistency in our relationship?


Sorry for this long post but I have been pondering over these questions for quite a long time. Any help will be highly appreciated! 

Also, I would appreciate if anyone could suggest a better plan considering my situation that can make things much easier. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinhead

shilpa.shonkhia said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> One of my friend has applied for the spouse visa (309) from offshore in mid jan.
> 
> Just wanted to know how soon the grant can come?
> 
> Looking for the kind reply
> 
> Thank you.


As per the defined TAT it normally takes 12 months for HR country.


----------



## Pumpkinhead

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I hold a PR (subclass 189) and have been to Australia from June-2013 to March - 2014. I had to return back to India (where I am originally from) due to some personal reasons. Since then, I am in India and now looking forward to getting back to Australia (and this time permanently ). However, I have gone through few life changing events during last couple of years which are going to play an important role in my decision this time. The important one is marriage  I got married last year and I obviously want to bring my spouse with me this time. I have done preliminary study about the available partner visa options but I had few questions regarding what will be the best possible way to go with so that me and my spouse don't have stay apart for long time .
> 
> Here's the quick summary of my travel plan.. I am planning to fly alone in the month of June/July to begin my job hunt. Once I get a job (which I hope I will soon ) I will ask my spouse to apply for 309/100 partner visa (from offshore). Once the acknowledgement is received, we will file a tourist visa for her so that she can travel immediately. I am still studying the facts of the visa process but thought to seek an opinion from experts here before I go ahead. Here's my questions...
> 
> 1. Will I be eligible to sponsor my spouse (provided I am already on shore) or it simply doesn't matter if I am already there? Will my initial stay be considered?
> 
> 2. If the answer to above question is affirmative then how long my spouse can stay with me on tourist visa? Can it be more than 6 months considering her 309 visa application is due?
> 
> 3. The documents required to show the consistency in the relationship e.g. bank statements, joint accounts etc while filing the visa application need to be from offshore or onshore?
> 
> 4. ours is arranged marriage. So we have all proofs like marriage certificate, gazetted document for name changes etc. to attach to the application. Also, We have been staying together for 11 months. Will this information be sufficient to show consistency in our relationship?
> 
> 
> Sorry for this long post but I have been pondering over these questions for quite a long time. Any help will be highly appreciated!
> 
> Also, I would appreciate if anyone could suggest a better plan considering my situation that can make things much easier.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Mate,
First, Belated congratulations for your wedding. Here are my 2 cents regarding your post.

1. If you already have resources you should have apply 309 now because it takes 1 year mate. And you can provide the updated supporting documents to Immi later as well. so, i think you have to save yourself quite a bit of time here i.e. at least 3 to 6 months.
Your initial entry or this gap will not matter at this point of time. As per my understanding onshore or offshore doesnt matter, what matter is how the sponsor is going to support all the expenses and commitments, thats what it is.

2. No idea about your Q.2.

3. In this case Onshore or Offshore is not applicable, you just have to provide the supporting documents so that Immi can verify and establish the consistency in your relationship.

4. Its sufficient, i followed the simple strategy in it. I provided each and every supporting document to make life easy for my Case Officer. I did provided some captions on supporting documents as well. 

Conclusion:
If i were you buddy, i would have lodged the 309 now even before my departure to AU. and kick start hunting job and settled myself. And update the immi regarding change in circumstances i.e. New Job status, new address, new contact details, Utility bills on your name, bank details updated etc etc..

I hope it helps mate, apology if its even longer then your own post.


----------



## Ritu254

Hi Friends, 
I got a notice from New Delhi Immigration to leave Australia in 28 days. 
I applied through agent. The email says to let the New Delhi Immigration by email before leaving Australia. But my visa agent says we can send an email after me and my husband reach to another country.
I am very confused with what agent is saying us. Email from Immigration says send some notification before leaving Australia but the agent says after reaching to another country.
Do you guys have any idea about this ? How important is it to tell the immigration or should I leave this to Immigration?
Regards


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Ritu254 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I got a notice from New Delhi Immigration to leave Australia in 28 days.
> I applied through agent. The email says to let the New Delhi Immigration by email before leaving Australia. But my visa agent says we can send an email after me and my husband reach to another country.
> I am very confused with what agent is saying us. Email from Immigration says send some notification before leaving Australia but the agent says after reaching to another country.
> Do you guys have any idea about this ? How important is it to tell the immigration or should I leave this to Immigration?
> Regards


Reply with this details before leaving 
Intended departure date 
City and country
Intended arrival date (ideally 5 days atleast as per the books)

Immigration will confirm you plan with a reply email.

This is important to get a confirm so that someone at immi is available to finalize your application and provide visa before you come back ..incase your CO is not available during those days ..


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

Pumpkinhead said:


> Hi Mate,
> First, Belated congratulations for your wedding. Here are my 2 cents regarding your post.
> 
> 1. If you already have resources you should have apply 309 now because it takes 1 year mate. And you can provide the updated supporting documents to Immi later as well. so, i think you have to save yourself quite a bit of time here i.e. at least 3 to 6 months.
> Your initial entry or this gap will not matter at this point of time. As per my understanding onshore or offshore doesnt matter, what matter is how the sponsor is going to support all the expenses and commitments, thats what it is.
> 
> 2. No idea about your Q.2.
> 
> 3. In this case Onshore or Offshore is not applicable, you just have to provide the supporting documents so that Immi can verify and establish the consistency in your relationship.
> 
> 4. Its sufficient, i followed the simple strategy in it. I provided each and every supporting document to make life easy for my Case Officer. I did provided some captions on supporting documents as well.
> 
> Conclusion:
> If i were you buddy, i would have lodged the 309 now even before my departure to AU. and kick start hunting job and settled myself. And update the immi regarding change in circumstances i.e. New Job status, new address, new contact details, Utility bills on your name, bank details updated etc etc..
> 
> I hope it helps mate, apology if its even longer then your own post.


Thanks for your swift reply and valuable inputs. Whilst I agree with your suggestion to file my spouse's visa right away since its a year long process, I have few concerns as well. The Partner visa booklet mentions that the sponsor need to fulfill the criteria of being usual resident of australia. I have read about this in few other posts that "Usual resedent" means that the sponsor needs to show his residence in the country for about 2 years (may not be continuous). That's the reason I was thinking to move first. Like I mentioned earlier I am still studying the visa process so might have insufficient knowledge about certain facts. 

I have another question though. I my spouse is going to file a visa application from offshore whats the rule for her sponsor's residence. Should it be offshore as well or it can be anywhere?

Thanks Again. Appreciate your help!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

**

Can anyone please confirm if the sponsor needs to be residing in Aus while filing partner's visa application from offshore? or sponsor and partner both can be living outside Aus at the same time?

As I stated in my other post, I have a PR and lived in Aus for about 10 months. I was employed for around 6 months during that period. I came back to my home country 3 years ago and now thinking of moving to Aus again with my spouse. 

The Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection mentions that the sponsor needs to be usual resident of Aus but it doesn't say what it actually means. I am finding it pretty ambiguous. 

Sorry if I am repeating the question but I want to be doubly sure about the rules before going ahead. 

Please help!


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Can anyone please confirm if the sponsor needs to be residing in Aus while filing partner's visa application from offshore? or sponsor and partner both can be living outside Aus at the same time?
> 
> As I stated in my other post, I have a PR and lived in Aus for about 10 months. I was employed for around 6 months during that period. I came back to my home country 3 years ago and now thinking of moving to Aus again with my spouse.
> 
> The Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection mentions that the sponsor needs to be usual resident of Aus but it doesn't say what it actually means. I am finding it pretty ambiguous.
> 
> Sorry if I am repeating the question but I want to be doubly sure about the rules before going ahead.
> 
> Please help!


Answered many time in this forum .. Applicant should be living in Aus while filing partner's 309 visa .. It means you should be living here (could be temporarily out for vacations, family visit etc..) . should have an address in AU ... They will ask for address proof . utility bill etc.. 

Hope that helps . cheers


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

spencerstreetguy said:


> Answered many time in this forum .. Applicant should be living in Aus while filing partner's 309 visa .. It means you should be living here (could be temporarily out for vacations, family visit etc..) . should have an address in AU ... They will ask for address proof . utility bill etc..
> 
> Hope that helps . cheers


Thanks for clarifying. Is there any obligation for the sponsor regarding his residence before sponsoring his/her parnter? as in no of days of employment, no of days spent at the rented place etc. I will be looking for a job once I reach to Aus and may not take a house on rent on my own till the time I find some source of income. What would you suggest in this case? will my spouse have to wait until I find a job and place before filing a visa application?


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Is there any obligation for the sponsor regarding his residence before sponsoring his/her parnter? as in no of days of employment, no of days spent at the rented place etc. I will be looking for a job once I reach to Aus and may not take a house on rent on my own till the time I find some source of income. What would you suggest in this case? will my spouse have to wait until I find a job and place before filing a visa application?


I don't think there is clear specification of no of days etc 

In my opinion few things to consider in your case .. starting with positive case first .. 

If you confident of getting job very soon and don't want to stay away from partner just apply . 

on the other hand .. 

1) If you apply with out job and income , you have to submit proofs with in few months 5-6 i guess ( proof of income, residence , living together etc etc)

2) With out job/saving it is difficult to secure tourist visa for partner

3) Approx 7 k will be required for application.


Consider these before application .. All the best ..


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin

spencerstreetguy said:


> I don't think there is clear specification of no of days etc
> 
> In my opinion few things to consider in your case .. starting with positive case first ..
> 
> If you confident of getting job very soon and don't want to stay away from partner just apply .
> 
> on the other hand ..
> 
> 1) If you apply with out job and income , you have to submit proofs with in few months 5-6 i guess ( proof of income, residence , living together etc etc)
> 
> 2) With out job/saving it is difficult to secure tourist visa for partner
> 
> 3) Approx 7 k will be required for application.
> 
> 
> Consider these before application .. All the best ..


Thanks! I am not quite sure about how long will take to get a job but hoping that I will at least be able to get interview calls soon after I start searching since I have local experience. I have done this before and I exactly know how difficult it is to even get an interview call for first timers. so hoping for the best. 

If it's really mandatory to show proofs of income and stay in Aus at any point in time during the visa process then I would prefer to lodge an application only after I start earning. I am sure nobody wants to stay away from the partner but if that's the demand of the situation then one has to live with it . 

I think my spouse can file a visa application once I get the job and immediately apply for tourist visa which I believe is granted within couple of weeks. This way, we both will be able to spend some time with each other on and off until the visa process comes to an end. I found many on this forum asking for help having landed into same situation but none of them actually shared any experience further on what was the outcome  

I am definitely going to consider your suggestion while we make a decision. I know 7K AUD is big amount to be invested at the beginning and that's why I am being so skeptical about the visa process. Thanks for your valuable suggestions and support.


----------



## arunvpy

Hi all,

I am living in Australia and on PR(subclass 189) visa and I would like to bring my partner from India to Australia. Will it be ok to file an offshore partner visa from India and at the same time apply for a visitor visa (subclass 600) and come to Australia?

Thanks, 
Arun


----------



## Nav chahal

arunvpy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am living in Australia and on PR(subclass 189) visa and I would like to bring my partner from India to Australia. Will it be ok to file an offshore partner visa from India and at the same time apply for a visitor visa (subclass 600) and come to Australia?
> 
> Thanks,
> Arun


Yeah you can do that ...even I did that...first I applied for partner visa then on same case I applied for visitor visa for 6 months which included medical as well


----------



## arunvpy

Nav chahal said:


> Yeah you can do that ...even I did that...first I applied for partner visa then on same case I applied for visitor visa for 6 months which included medical as well


How about the opposite? applying for subclass 600 first and once I get it, apply for partner visa?


----------



## Nav chahal

arunvpy said:


> How about the opposite? applying for subclass 600 first and once I get it, apply for partner visa?


Yeah you can do that as well .one of my friend did that n got the grant in 7 months ...but I did the opposite n haven't got the grant yet 😜


----------



## joshi90

Guys, Just got an email to leave the country for the decision...applied on 12 th may


----------



## Nav chahal

joshi90 said:


> Guys, Just got an email to leave the country for the decision...applied on 12 th may


Congrats buddy ...good luck for everything 👍🏻


----------



## ahmed1988

Hi,

I want to apply for my wife for an offshore partner visa(309), however, I as the sponsor got PR independent 189, I am working in Dubai and my wife is in Pakistan I am planning to move to Australia at the end of this year. Is there any issue if I start my wife process in the meantime or I should be in Australia for that. Thanks


----------



## joshi90

ahmed1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to apply for my wife for an offshore partner visa(309), however, I as the sponsor got PR independent 189, I am working in Dubai and my wife is in Pakistan I am planning to move to Australia at the end of this year. Is there any issue if I start my wife process in the meantime or I should be in Australia for that. Thanks


You have to fulfill the condition of being an usual resident in australia, if not you may not be able to start the process, you need to be residing in australia


----------



## sgtoaussie

This post is to update status of 309 visa application in my family.
We have found this site very helpful to get answers to our questions, and to surf postings in the forum to understand issues faced by others. The information available has helped us to know pitfalls and what to expect while applying for 189 visa (in 2015) and 309 visa (in 2016-17).
Below are the details of the application for 309 visa.
Background:
Husband was in Singapore till April 2016 and moved to Australia in May 2016 on 189 visa.
Marriage took place in India in Jan 2016.
Husband and wife are Indian citizens.
309 application lodged in Feb 2016.
Many documents submitted while applying, but PCC, Medical and financial documents submitted later.
Got mail from AHC Delhi to submit PCC Medical in April 2016. Both submitted in May 2016.
Wife moved to Australia in June 2016 and returned to India in Feb 2017.
No communication from AHC Delhi between May 2016 and Feb 2017.
Agent sent polite reminder to AHC Delhi, one year after application date to inquire about application status.
AHC Delhi replied within one week, stating that the application is under consideration and they will let us know outcome soon.
One week after this reply, Husband got a phone call from AHC Delhi asking some simple questions.
Husband was asked when the wife wishes to move to Australia. Husband said 'immediately'. The caller then said that they are issuing grant letter within two days.
The grant letter arrived same day night.
It took one year and 15 days.
Very happy and relieved.
Thanks to all active members of this tread.


----------



## Nav chahal

sgtoaussie said:


> This post is to update status of 309 visa application in my family.
> We have found this site very helpful to get answers to our questions, and to surf postings in the forum to understand issues faced by others. The information available has helped us to know pitfalls and what to expect while applying for 189 visa (in 2015) and 309 visa (in 2016-17).
> Below are the details of the application for 309 visa.
> Background:
> Husband was in Singapore till April 2016 and moved to Australia in May 2016 on 189 visa.
> Marriage took place in India in Jan 2016.
> Husband and wife are Indian citizens.
> 309 application lodged in Feb 2016.
> Many documents submitted while applying, but PCC, Medical and financial documents submitted later.
> Got mail from AHC Delhi to submit PCC Medical in April 2016. Both submitted in May 2016.
> Wife moved to Australia in June 2016 and returned to India in Feb 2017.
> No communication from AHC Delhi between May 2016 and Feb 2017.
> Agent sent polite reminder to AHC Delhi, one year after application date to inquire about application status.
> AHC Delhi replied within one week, stating that the application is under consideration and they will let us know outcome soon.
> One week after this reply, Husband got a phone call from AHC Delhi asking some simple questions.
> Husband was asked when the wife wishes to move to Australia. Husband said 'immediately'. The caller then said that they are issuing grant letter within two days.
> The grant letter arrived same day night.
> It took one year and 15 days.
> Very happy and relieved.
> Thanks to all active members of this tread.


Hey ...thank you so much for posting...even I have applied last year 24 Feb n I'm still waiting. ...and congratulation ...good luc


----------



## Pumpkinhead

ahmed1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to apply for my wife for an offshore partner visa(309), however, I as the sponsor got PR independent 189, I am working in Dubai and my wife is in Pakistan I am planning to move to Australia at the end of this year. Is there any issue if I start my wife process in the meantime or I should be in Australia for that. Thanks


as per my understanding you dont need to be in Australia to be a sponsor. Plan yourself and apply for it.
Partner visas are usually taking 12 months, so if you move here there year end it will be good for you to settle down with your job and home stuff as it may take up to 3 months assuming you are coming here without anything prearranged. your will be joining you hopefully in March or April 2018 (assuming that you have applied this month).


----------



## kaju

Pumpkinhead said:


> as per my understanding you dont need to be in Australia to be a sponsor.


Under the "Sponsor" tab here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/309-
Look at "Who can be a sponsor" :

*To be a sponsor you must:

be an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen 

Australian permanent residents or eligible New Zealand citizens are expected to be living in Australia.*

See joshi90's post.


----------



## Pumpkinhead

kaju said:


> Under the "Sponsor" tab here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/309-
> Look at "Who can be a sponsor" :
> 
> *To be a sponsor you must:
> 
> be an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen
> 
> Australian permanent residents or eligible New Zealand citizens are expected to be living in Australia.*
> 
> See joshi90's post.


Hi Kaju, 

Thank you for pointing out the mistake in my post, appreciated


----------



## indiference

Pumpkinhead said:


> as per my understanding you dont need to be in Australia to be a sponsor. Plan yourself and apply for it.
> 
> Partner visas are usually taking 12 months, so if you move here there year end it will be good for you to settle down with your job and home stuff as it may take up to 3 months assuming you are coming here without anything prearranged. your will be joining you hopefully in March or April 2018 (assuming that you have applied this month).




Your application can easily get rejected if this is the understanding of Australian usual residency requirement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murtza4u

Hi Guys, 

I applied for 309/100 visa in September last year and got interview call a couple of days ago. I am on PR and got married in 2007 (more than 9 years) and have kids. I just got some valuable information from another member of this thread, that I was eligible to apply for 100 visa directly.

I just researched and found that there was an option to apply for 100 visa directly. Another thing I found that the two years waiting period can be waived off if the relation with the partner has been more than 3 years old or 2 years old if you have kids. This information is in the screenshot below from the immigration website. If the image I attached is unreadable, I am also adding the content of this image at the bottom after dotted line.

Now at this stage, what should I do so that I can get 100 visa directly? Should I write to my CO to consider this option? Or they will automatically grant 100 visa if we are fulfilling the requirement.

Would really appreciate for your suggestion bros.

---------------------------------

22. Can I get a permanent Partner (subclass 100) visa without waiting the 2 years? 
The two year waiting period can be waived if: 
- at the time you apply, you have been in a Partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if there are children from your relationship.
Please note that the three year period is assessed from the time you started a committed married or de facto relationship with your partner, and NOT from the time that you first met or formed a casual relationship.
Your case officer will assess the evidence and documentation provided with your application to determine if you meet the requirements for waiver of the two year period. If you are granted the provisional subclass 309 visa, after two years you will be contacted by a case officer with regard to the assessment of your application for the permanent subclass 100 visa. This will be granted if you continue to meet the relationship requirements and other legal criteria.


----------



## indiference

In my personal opinion, you should send a gentle e-mail to the case officer to consider this option based on the information you found on the website. He might consider it automatically even without you resquesting for it as well but better to try and have no regrets later. Its worth an a try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParadiseSoul

indiference said:


> Your application can easily get rejected if this is the understanding of Australian usual residency requirement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi indifference,

Can you please further elaborate your response?

As per my knowledge it is not mandatory for sponsor to be in Australia to apply for 309/100 visa for family.

Counting on your support.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

murtza4u said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for 309/100 visa in September last year and got interview call a couple of days ago. I am on PR and got married in 2007 (more than 9 years) and have kids. I just got some valuable information from another member of this thread, that I was eligible to apply for 100 visa directly.
> 
> I just researched and found that there was an option to apply for 100 visa directly. Another thing I found that the two years waiting period can be waived off if the relation with the partner has been more than 3 years old or 2 years old if you have kids. This information is in the screenshot below from the immigration website. If the image I attached is unreadable, I am also adding the content of this image at the bottom after dotted line.
> 
> Now at this stage, what should I do so that I can get 100 visa directly? Should I write to my CO to consider this option? Or they will automatically grant 100 visa if we are fulfilling the requirement.
> 
> Would really appreciate for your suggestion bros.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> 22. Can I get a permanent Partner (subclass 100) visa without waiting the 2 years?
> The two year waiting period can be waived if:
> - at the time you apply, you have been in a Partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if there are children from your relationship.
> Please note that the three year period is assessed from the time you started a committed married or de facto relationship with your partner, and NOT from the time that you first met or formed a casual relationship.
> Your case officer will assess the evidence and documentation provided with your application to determine if you meet the requirements for waiver of the two year period. If you are granted the provisional subclass 309 visa, after two years you will be contacted by a case officer with regard to the assessment of your application for the permanent subclass 100 visa. This will be granted if you continue to meet the relationship requirements and other legal criteria.



Hi murtza4u,

When exactly you applied for 309/100 in Sep? I applied for my family in Oct' 16. Quite encouraging to know that you have received call.

It usually takes two months from interview to grant.

Good luck.


----------



## indiference

ParadiseSoul said:


> Hi indifference,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please further elaborate your response?
> 
> 
> 
> As per my knowledge it is not mandatory for sponsor to be in Australia to apply for 309/100 visa for family.
> 
> 
> 
> Counting on your support.




Hi Paradise,

This topic has been discussed many times on this forum, even i was confused about it earlier. Please check joshi90 and Kaju's post on this same thread for further information. 

The usual residency means the sponsor is living in Australia, now it doesnt mean that he has to be in Australia at the time of application but it means that Australia is his/her permanent home where he/she lives and have strong ties with, the sponsor can be outside Australia for some time and apply for spouse visa during that time as well. To show that you fulfil usual residency, you might be required to provide your house lease documents in Australia or your Australian driving license or your car registration details or your Tax details etc.... If you want to buy some time, you can file the case 1 or 2 months prior to moving to Australia and once you are here submit these documents at the earliest. With few clicks the department can know your travel history in and out of Australia therefore considering the risk involved( financial and time) i suggest not to ignore this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markand911

murtza4u said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for 309/100 visa in September last year and got interview call a couple of days ago. I am on PR and got married in 2007 (more than 9 years) and have kids. I just got some valuable information from another member of this thread, that I was eligible to apply for 100 visa directly.
> 
> I just researched and found that there was an option to apply for 100 visa directly. Another thing I found that the two years waiting period can be waived off if the relation with the partner has been more than 3 years old or 2 years old if you have kids. This information is in the screenshot below from the immigration website. If the image I attached is unreadable, I am also adding the content of this image at the bottom after dotted line.
> 
> Now at this stage, what should I do so that I can get 100 visa directly? Should I write to my CO to consider this option? Or they will automatically grant 100 visa if we are fulfilling the requirement.
> 
> Would really appreciate for your suggestion bros.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> 22. Can I get a permanent Partner (subclass 100) visa without waiting the 2 years?
> The two year waiting period can be waived if:
> - at the time you apply, you have been in a Partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if there are children from your relationship.
> Please note that the three year period is assessed from the time you started a committed married or de facto relationship with your partner, and NOT from the time that you first met or formed a casual relationship.
> Your case officer will assess the evidence and documentation provided with your application to determine if you meet the requirements for waiver of the two year period. If you are granted the provisional subclass 309 visa, after two years you will be contacted by a case officer with regard to the assessment of your application for the permanent subclass 100 visa. This will be granted if you continue to meet the relationship requirements and other legal criteria.



Wow. Your findings will help me.
Thank you brother.
I am married from last 5 years.
I was planning to apply 309/100 combined application.
Now I can apply directly to category 100 for my spouse.
Does your spouse had to produce any English proficiency proof?


----------



## Pumpkinhead

indiference said:


> Hi Paradise,
> 
> This topic has been discussed many times on this forum, even i was confused about it earlier. Please check joshi90 and Kaju's post on this same thread for further information.
> 
> The usual residency means the sponsor is living in Australia, now it doesnt mean that he has to be in Australia at the time of application but it means that Australia is his/her permanent home where he/she lives and have strong ties with, the sponsor can be outside Australia for some time and apply for spouse visa during that time as well. To show that you fulfil usual residency, you might be required to provide your house lease documents in Australia or your Australian driving license or your car registration details or your Tax details etc.... If you want to buy some time, you can file the case 1 or 2 months prior to moving to Australia and once you are here submit these documents at the earliest. With few clicks the department can know your travel history in and out of Australia therefore considering the risk involved( financial and time) i suggest not to ignore this point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Indeference for the detailed explanation, i did mixed up with the information. Thanks


----------



## joshi90

Hi All,

My wife got her grant last night.
Straight forward process, no calls or emails to my wife.
Only piece of verification was about my ex gf who was a dependant on my PR.

Almost 10 months( 9 months 23 days)

Good Luck to all


----------



## andreyx108b

joshi90 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife got her grant last night.
> Straight forward process, no calls or emails to my wife.
> Only piece of verification was about my ex gf who was a dependant on my PR.
> 
> Almost 10 months( 9 months 23 days)
> 
> Good Luck to all




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murtza4u

ParadiseSoul said:


> Hi murtza4u,
> 
> When exactly you applied for 309/100 in Sep? I applied for my family in Oct' 16. Quite encouraging to know that you have received call.
> 
> It usually takes two months from interview to grant.
> 
> Good luck.


I applied on 25th of September


----------



## murtza4u

markand911 said:


> Wow. Your findings will help me.
> Thank you brother.
> I am married from last 5 years.
> I was planning to apply 309/100 combined application.
> Now I can apply directly to category 100 for my spouse.
> Does your spouse had to produce any English proficiency proof?


No english proficiency proof required. not at all... you are good to go.


----------



## Shaizi

Hello everyone .i have applied spouse visa 309 last year in may 2016 .at that time my wife was pregnant. She has done with medical and interview and pcc.in the mean time we blessed with baby boy.i told immigration about my baby birth.and after some documentation he got his citizenship and australian passport.my wife had an interview in mid of november 2016.after that we received an email that he (CO) doesn't need any document.its been more then 3 months now.i did call to immigration couple of time and they said that its in final stages ..any idea about my case? Thanks in advance


----------



## sameerb

*47A form???*

Hi All,

I am living in Australia on PR sc189 and my wife is applying for spouse visa 309 from Pakistan. However, we have a few queries but I will ask one here that is bothering me the most;

- I knew that my spouse and I had to write down the names of all of our family members in respective forms but one of the 47SP form's Checklist item says as below;

" A completed form 47A for each member of the family unit aged 18 years or over of you and/or your spouse, whether or not they are migrating with you."

Just to add here that Form 47A is a 6-7 page form requiring alot of details (passport no. etc) of family members.


Does this mean that my wife has to fulfill that detailed form separately for all of my brothers & sisters (whether living at different parts of the world)
and all of her brothers & sisters members (whether living at different parts of the world) & submit with Spouse visa application?


I just want to make sure as I hope I got its meaning wrong because it doesn't look much sensible requirement.


Regards


----------



## indiference

sameerberlas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am living in Australia on PR sc189 and my wife is applying for spouse visa 309 from Pakistan. However, we have a few queries but I will ask one here that is bothering me the most;
> 
> 
> 
> - I knew that my spouse and I had to write down the names of all of our family members in respective forms but one of the 47SP form's Checklist item says as below;
> 
> 
> 
> " A completed form 47A for each member of the family unit aged 18 years or over of you and/or your spouse, whether or not they are migrating with you."
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add here that Form 47A is a 6-7 page form requiring alot of details (passport no. etc) of family members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that my wife has to fulfill that detailed form separately for all of my brothers & sisters (whether living at different parts of the world)
> 
> and all of her brothers & sisters members (whether living at different parts of the world) & submit with Spouse visa application?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to make sure as I hope I got its meaning wrong because it doesn't look much sensible requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Form 47A is for all dependents of you and your partner aged 18 and above. It is not for relatives unless they are your dependent and 18 years of age.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameerb

indiference said:


> Form 47A is for all dependents of you and your partner aged 18 and above. It is not for relatives unless they are your dependent and 18 years of age.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## FirasEJ

Hello fellows,,, I'm in the process of gathering information to apply for 309 for my future

To apply online how to start? create immi account for her and apply for 309 and pay the fees, get the reference number then go with my immi account and submit 40SP,,is that correct? 

Is there anything I need to do from my account?


----------



## indiference

FirasEJ said:


> Hello fellows,,, I'm in the process of gathering information to apply for 309 for my future
> 
> 
> 
> To apply online how to start? create immi account for her and apply for 309 and pay the fees, get the reference number then go with my immi account and submit 40SP,,is that correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything I need to do from my account?




Yes, you got it right. Nothing to be done from your account except for sponsorship application i.e form 40SP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirasEJ

indiference said:


> Yes, you got it right. Nothing to be done from your account except for sponsorship application i.e form 40SP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for ur quick reply. and then after applying just wait until u hear from them in few months, right? ,, do all cases get called for interview or depends on the case? is there biometric for this type of visa?


----------



## indiference

FirasEJ said:


> Thank you for ur quick reply. and then after applying just wait until u hear from them in few months, right? ,, do all cases get called for interview or depends on the case? is there biometric for this type of visa?



As soon as you apply, you will recieve an email which will tell you to get the biometrics done within 28 days and then you can start uploading evidences and supporting documents as well. Once you have got your biometric done, the link for requesting biometric will disappear from your immi account. Upload all evidences and then wait for your turn whoch can take anywhere from 8-14 months. Uploadinh PCC and medicals is your own choice weather to front load them or to wait for them to be requested. Front loading might fast track the process but incase the decision would take more than a year, you will have to provide new PCC and medicals, additionally your partner's initial entry date will also depend on the expiry of medicals and PCC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirasEJ

indiference said:


> As soon as you apply, you will recieve an email which will tell you to get the biometrics done within 28 days and then you can start uploading evidences and supporting documents as well. Once you have got your biometric done, the link for requesting biometric will disappear from your immi account. Upload all evidences and then wait for your turn whoch can take anywhere from 8-14 months. Uploadinh PCC and medicals is your own choice weather to front load them or to wait for them to be requested. Front loading might fast track the process but incase the decision would take more than a year, you will have to provide new PCC and medicals, additionally your partner's initial entry date will also depend on the expiry of medicals and PCC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for the info,, now I have better understanding,,, for the biometric, I presume she ll need to do it at the nearest Australian embassy, right?


----------



## tarangoyal

Has anyone got a one-year tourist visa (600) for spouse or is 6 months the max limit (after applying for 309 visa) ?


----------



## indiference

FirasEJ said:


> Thank you very much for the info,, now I have better understanding,,, for the biometric, I presume she ll need to do it at the nearest Australian embassy, right?




In Pakistan, the biometrics are done by vfsglobal.com , check their site for location of their office in your city, you can even book an appointment online from their site itself, i did the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshi90

tarangoyal said:


> Has anyone got a one-year tourist visa (600) for spouse or is 6 months the max limit (after applying for 309 visa) ?


Usually you get 6 months *without* "no further stay condition"

I applied twice for my wife and they granted 6 months each time *without no further stay*


----------



## Nav chahal

tarangoyal said:


> Has anyone got a one-year tourist visa (600) for spouse or is 6 months the max limit (after applying for 309 visa) ?




I got 6 months stay and 3 months extended stay .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raghesh

Hi Expats,
I was planning to apply for 309 visa for my wife and kid. I was collecting the required document checklist and below is the gathered list.
Docs Required:
1. 47SP Application form 
2. Form 40SP 
3. Form 47A Details of child 
4. Foreign police certificate(s) 
5. Police certificates from residing country
6. Child’s birth certificate
7. Marriage certificate
8. 4 recent passport-size photographs of yourself and 2 passport-size
photographs of your sponsor 
9. Certified copies of birth certificates 
10• Certified copies of your passport 
11• Proof that your sponsor is an Australian permanent resident
12• Evidence that your relationship is genuine and continuing
13• STATUTORY DECLARATION from 2 people who are Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents and who support your claim that the relationship is genuine and continuing (Statutory declaration from Australian friends and family and can be provided bv using Form 888)
14. A STATUTORY DECLARATION FROM BOTH APPLICANT AND SPONSOR 
15. Any evidence that you have met each other like photographs etc
16. Evidence of regular communication such of copies of letters or telephone bills
17. STATUTORY DECLARATIONS FROM PARENTS,
18. STATUTORY DECLARATIONS FROM FRIENDS, RELATIVES, WORKMATES. 
19. Evidence of Cohabitation Including: (Wedding and honeymoon photographs of Applicant & spouse. Receipts for any purchases or bills in joint names
Bank or credit cards statements listing details of transactions and current balances, Letters (including envelopes) received at your current or previous home address,Greeting cards,Invitation cards)
20. DOCUMENTS EVIDENCING FINANCIAL SUPPORT
Evidence of major assets including bank or similar accounts, real estate ownership of both sponsor and applicant.

Can someone please review and let me know if anything else is required?
Also if someone can share the wordings required for those statutory declarations, it would be really helpful. Please help.

Thanks,
Raghesh


----------



## markand911

*309/100 spouse visa application*

Hello All,

I am applying for my wife's Visa. Category 309/100.

I have my own immi account through which i applied for my PR.
Can i apply my wife's visa from the same account?
A new application for 309/100 from my account?
Or do I need to create a new immi account for this application?


----------



## Auzi2012

Hi Thread fellows

Need some information. I am currently living in Australia and have applied for partner visa (offshore). In immi account, there is approved status in front of sponsor. Any idea what does it means?

General application status is "assessment in progress". Any idea how long it normally takes after approval of sponsor (if that is what it means from above).
Not sure if its relevant to mention but application is under process in Islamabad High Commission, Pakistan, Thanks


----------



## joshi90

markand911 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am applying for my wife's Visa. Category 309/100.
> 
> I have my own immi account through which i applied for my PR.
> Can i apply my wife's visa from the same account?
> A new application for 309/100 from my account?
> Or do I need to create a new immi account for this application?


You are not a primary applicant, you need to create a new immi account for your partner and apply it from there.

You can still use your immi account for sponsor details


----------



## markand911

joshi90 said:


> You are not a primary applicant, you need to create a new immi account for your partner and apply it from there.
> 
> You can still use your immi account for sponsor details


Thank you joshi90.

I created a new immi account in my wife's name.
I see that under New Application -> Family -> Stage2 Permanent Partner Visa Assessment(100,801).

So can I directly apply to this visa(stage 2)?
Skip stage1.
Or do I have to apply for 309/100?

I am married since 5 years.
I have a 4 year old kid.


----------



## joshi90

markand911 said:


> Thank you joshi90.
> 
> I created a new immi account in my wife's name.
> I see that under New Application -> Family -> Stage2 Permanent Partner Visa Assessment(100,801).
> 
> So can I directly apply to this visa(stage 2)?
> Skip stage1.
> Or do I have to apply for 309/100?
> 
> I am married since 5 years.
> I have a 4 year old kid.


Hey mate, Not sure about that process. Some seniors here might have good understanding of it. Good luck


----------



## murtza4u

markand911 said:


> Thank you joshi90.
> 
> I created a new immi account in my wife's name.
> I see that under New Application -> Family -> Stage2 Permanent Partner Visa Assessment(100,801).
> 
> So can I directly apply to this visa(stage 2)?
> Skip stage1.
> Or do I have to apply for 309/100?
> 
> I am married since 5 years.
> I have a 4 year old kid.


Yes, you are eligible to directly apply 100 visa. Below is the requirement to apply for 100 visa directly.

- at the time you apply, you have been in a Partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if there are children from your relationship.


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,

I received an invitation to apply for 189. Currently waiting for PCC from USA. Hopefully by May I will receive the PCC. And April first week I will apply for the VISA. So given the current 3 months processing period, after I submit my PCC in May, hopefully I will get the grant in August. May be September or October, I dunno 

My problem starts with my planned wedding. I am going to get married in November. After that my current plan is to migrate in February 2018. But I want to take my wife with me. 

(1) So what are my options to take her with me?

(2) If I take her on a student VISA or a visitor VISA, then apply for the spouse visa inside Australia, Subclass 820/801, will it be a problem because Student and Visitor VISA have a "Genuine Temporary Entrant" requirement? (My Wife will no matter what continue her PhD, so its not that she would leave university after filing for partner VISA).

I am afraid if I do this, when applying for Subclass 820/801, they will make a big deal of it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## markand911

murtza4u said:


> Yes, you are eligible to directly apply 100 visa. Below is the requirement to apply for 100 visa directly.
> 
> - at the time you apply, you have been in a Partner relationship with your partner for 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if there are children from your relationship.


Thank you murtza.

I asked the same question to the immigration customer care on 131881.
They told that technically I cannot skip the TR application and directly apply for PR.
But since I am married for so long and have a kid, I can write a cover letter explaining my case and upload it in 309/100 combined application. The case officer will assess the eligibility and they can consider my application for PR.


----------



## tarangoyal

Are we maintaining any google sheets here to track partner visa timelines?


----------



## Auzi2012

Hi Thread fellows

Need some information. I am currently living in Australia and have applied for partner visa (offshore). In immi account, there is approved status in front of sponsor. Any idea what does it means?

General application status is "assessment in progress". Any idea how long it normally takes after approval of sponsor (if that is what it means from above).
Not sure if its relevant to mention but application is under process in Islamabad High Commission, Pakistan, Thanks


----------



## markand911

Hi All,

Applying for partner visa.
Few questions
1. Contact details for second stage permanent visa? What shall I put here? Indian address or Australian address?
2.Does the applicant have any parents, siblings or children including those that are deceased? Do I have to put details of all the family members including my partner's parents, partner's siblings, my parents, my siblings, partner's brother's wife, partner's sister's husband? The dropdown in this question has following relationship options a. brother b. child c. mother/father-in-law d. parent e. sister f. sister/brother-in-law
3. Give details of the social aspects of the relationship? I dont know what specific they are asking.
4. Supporting witnesses? Can I give my bother/sister/parents name as witness?


----------



## Analyst23

Hi guys
Applying for Partner visa 309 from outside Australia. Have many of you applied through an agent or directly through VFS office to be sent to Australian High Commission, New Delhi?

I am confused whether to apply through an agent or by myself. Please guide me. Agents are charging anywhere from 40k to 1 lac fee for the application in addition to 6865 AUD fee which is already very steep.


----------



## Nav chahal

Analyst23 said:


> Hi guys
> Applying for Partner visa 309 from outside Australia. Have many of you applied through an agent or directly through VFS office to be sent to Australian High Commission, New Delhi?
> 
> I am confused whether to apply through an agent or by myself. Please guide me. Agents are charging anywhere from 40k to 1 lac fee for the application in addition to 6865 AUD fee which is already very steep.


You can an apply directly at vfs office n they sent your file veru next day to high commission


----------



## Nav chahal

Anybody having any suggestions how long visitor visa 600 is taking now a days ??


----------



## meet_richa4

Hello everyone,

I have applied for my Stage 2 - Permanent Partner Visa (100,801) on 17th July 2016, any idea how long its taking now a days to get the visa? I am currently onshore on visa subclass 309. 
My friend got her visa in 5 months time last year. I am a bit worried as why its taking so long. 

Any help/guidance would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## tarangoyal

Auzi2012 said:


> Hi Thread fellows
> 
> Need some information. I am currently living in Australia and have applied for partner visa (offshore). In immi account, there is approved status in front of sponsor. Any idea what does it means?
> 
> General application status is "assessment in progress". Any idea how long it normally takes after approval of sponsor (if that is what it means from above).
> Not sure if its relevant to mention but application is under process in Islamabad High Commission, Pakistan, Thanks


Please share your timelines. what is the status of the Stage 1 - Partner visa, finalised? :yo::israel:


----------



## tarangoyal

Nav chahal said:


> Anybody having any suggestions how long visitor visa 600 is taking now a days ??


This linke will be helpful to you - Visitor visa processing times


----------



## Hasiths

spencerstreetguy said:


> 820/801 is for people migrating from low risk countries such as USA, UK etc. If your wife is Indian you will have to go for 309/100 (high risk - offshore visa).
> 
> cheers


Hi mate,
I don't think this info is right. All I could find was 820 and 309 differs based on the location you apply Visa, whether onshore or offshore. Only the processing times for high risk countries are higher. Please let me know where to find this info if I missed it by any change. I am also looking at applying for partner Visa very soon.

Cheers.


----------



## Nav chahal

tarangoyal said:


> This linke will be helpful to you - Visitor visa processing times


Thank you so much for replying .i don't get one thing total processing time is 16 working days(it means one should be getting there visa in those days) but now they working on application lodged on 1 march on last Friday .as I see like this I have lodged my application last Tuesday so they'll be working on mine on 13 April.so I don't get it.will they grant in those 16 days or not ? I'm confused ??


----------



## tarangoyal

Nav chahal said:


> Thank you so much for replying .i don't get one thing total processing time is 16 working days(it means one should be getting there visa in those days) but now they working on application lodged on 1 march on last Friday .as I see like this I have lodged my application last Tuesday so they'll be working on mine on 13 April.so I don't get it.will they grant in those 16 days or not ? I'm confused ??


April has a lot of holidays in Australia. I have noticed that they are increasing this waiting time, it may be because of an increase in the number of applications received.:typing: Check this link to calculate your waiting time (working days are different than number of days)- Business days calculator in Australia

You need to be patient with these waiting times as you cannot do anything about themopcorn:. If you are willing to pay more you can use the "Fast-track Service - Priority Consideration" from VFS - Australia Visa Information in India - Visa Types - Tourist Visa

Please hit like if the message helps. :couch2:


----------



## vipinmann

Hi everyone. DOL IS 17th September 2016. 
Indian pcc or AFP uploaded in November 2016.
Got interview call 29 march 2017. 
Next day got email for medical. 
Medical done on 31 march. 
Now again waiting time start. Anyone has idea how long that can take for golden grant mail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nav chahal

vipinmann said:


> Hi everyone. DOL IS 17th September 2016.
> Indian pcc or AFP uploaded in November 2016.
> Got interview call 29 march 2017.
> Next day got email for medical.
> Medical done on 31 march.
> Now again waiting time start. Anyone has idea how long that can take for golden grant mail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Frankly speaking no body knows about that ...it depends upon once own case or you can say it depends upon luck .me waiting for last 14 months n haven't heard anything yet .


----------



## vipinmann

Nav chahal said:


> Frankly speaking no body knows about that ...it depends upon once own case or you can say it depends upon luck .me waiting for last 14 months n haven't heard anything yet .




Ya waiting time is killing us. Is your case also with AHC DELHI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nav chahal

vipinmann said:


> Ya waiting time is killing us. Is your case also with AHC DELHI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My application was lodged by my agent it's online by DIBP


----------



## Nav chahal

Anybody recently got tourist visa for 3 months , applied in the month of march pls share your time line


----------



## tarangoyal

Nav chahal said:


> Anybody recently got tourist visa for 3 months , applied in the month of march pls share your time line


Visitor visa processing times

You need medicals if you are applying for more than 3 months. :ranger:


----------



## Nav chahal

tarangoyal said:


> Visitor visa processing times
> 
> You need medicals if you are applying for more than 3 months. :ranger:


Just for 3 months not more than that


----------



## Nav chahal

tarangoyal said:


> Visitor visa processing times
> 
> You need medicals if you are applying for more than 3 months. :ranger:


Even you had applied for visitor this march 20th and got the visitor ??


----------



## tarangoyal

Nav chahal said:


> Even you had applied for visitor this march 20th and got the visitor ??


They are currently processing applications applied on 6th March. Check the link - Visitor visa processing times


----------



## Nav chahal

tarangoyal said:


> They are currently processing applications applied on 6th March. Check the link - Visitor visa processing times


I'm in doubt whether it take the same timing showing on this site coz my friends they are getting there visa in 10/12 days


----------



## tarangoyal

Nav chahal said:


> I'm in doubt whether it take the same timing showing on this site coz my friends they are getting there visa in 10/12 days


It depends on the time applied. Sometimes it takes just 2 days. sometimes more. Have your friends applied the visa recently?


----------



## Nav chahal

tarangoyal said:


> It depends on the time applied. Sometimes it takes just 2 days. sometimes more. Have your friends applied the visa recently?


They applied in January.lets see.its been 10 working days since I have applied and I want to go before 16 April as it's my husband bday on this date ☹


----------



## Darshana

Hi all, quite ignorant about the partner visa processing times... Can someone tell me if it always takes more than 12 months or is that just an expected timeline? What is the earliest possible case anyone has heard of (applying from India)
Also... Once the visa is granted, is there any work restrictions?


----------



## Nav chahal

Darshana said:


> Hi all, quite ignorant about the partner visa processing times... Can someone tell me if it always takes more than 12 months or is that just an expected timeline? What is the earliest possible case anyone has heard of (applying from India)
> Also... Once the visa is granted, is there any work restrictions?


I have had of 7/8 months .I was hoping mine should be done in 12 months at least but it's not happening now .once the visas granted should not be any work restriction .uts only in the case of visitor


----------



## Darshana

Nav chahal said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, quite ignorant about the partner visa processing times... Can someone tell me if it always takes more than 12 months or is that just an expected timeline? What is the earliest possible case anyone has heard of (applying from India)
> Also... Once the visa is granted, is there any work restrictions?
> 
> 
> 
> I have had of 7/8 months .I was hoping mine should be done in 12 months at least but it's not happening now .once the visas granted should not be any work restriction .uts only in the case of visitor
Click to expand...

Ok... But there is no restriction in staying with my spouse while it's being processed either right??


----------



## yuvi01

Hi All,

Can anyone please share the document checklist for partner visa subclass 820 and 801.
My wife recently came to Aus and we are planning to apply for partner visa.

Regards,
Yuvi01


----------



## Nav chahal

Darshana said:


> Ok... But there is no restriction in staying with my spouse while it's being processed either right??


YEah you can Live with your partner .you can apply visitor for 6 months which includes medical as well n you can extend the stay .


----------



## ArtiSeh

meet_richa4 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have applied for my Stage 2 - Permanent Partner Visa (100,801) on 17th July 2016, any idea how long its taking now a days to get the visa? I am currently onshore on visa subclass 309.
> My friend got her visa in 5 months time last year. I am a bit worried as why its taking so long.
> 
> Any help/guidance would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Richa,

I submitted my stage 2 application on 4th May 2016 through IMMI account. This is email I got after sending an email enquiry to them.

On 14 March 2017, the Department began publishing global visa and citizenship processing times. 

100 Partner 15 months 23 months 
801 Partner 16 months 20 months 

I couldn't post a link here.

I don't know from where exactly this time of 15-23 months start from the application submitted or straight 2 years after the lodgement. One of my friends got their PR with in 6 months after the she became eligible. If any one has any information, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## iamecstatic

Hey guys, 

Once partner visa is granted, how much time we get for initial entry? Does it depends on factors like Pcc or medical date? Is there a way to convey them our planned travel date so that they give is enough time? 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## tarangoyal

Nav chahal said:


> They applied in January.lets see.its been 10 working days since I have applied and I want to go before 16 April as it's my husband bday on this date ☹


Heavy tourist rush pushes Australia visa processing time to one month | Mumbai News - Times of India


----------



## vipinmann

Guys got golden grant today. Did apply visa 309 on 17 sep 2016 from Australia high commission Delhi. In November co asked to submit indian and AFP pcc and form 80. On 29 march 2017 got call from high commission Delhi. ( co surbhi). Co asked for medical on 30 march. I did medical on 31 march. Now on 10 April 2017 got grant. Thanks guys. Wish you all good luck. Just believe in god and keep patience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nav chahal

vipinmann said:


> Guys got golden grant today. Did apply visa 309 on 17 sep 2016 from Australia high commission Delhi. In November co asked to submit indian and AFP pcc and form 80. On 29 march 2017 got call from high commission Delhi. ( co surbhi). Co asked for medical on 30 march. I did medical on 31 march. Now on 10 April 2017 got grant. Thanks guys. Wish you all good luck. Just believe in god and keep patience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations buddy.enjoy 🙂

But I don't understand why Jan Feb 2016 are not getting the grant .14 months 🤔 Ufff this wait 🙅


----------



## vipinmann

Really can't say anything. My case was too complicated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zee147

HI All, 
I just need to know that how much time do I need to wait to apply for permanent 100 visa after getting 309 and do I need to pay another $6800 for permanent 100 visa?


----------



## red_man

Hello everyone,

I am thinking of applying a 489 Subsequent entrant for my wife and I believe it takes upto 6months to process.

My questions are:

Do you know someone who got the 489 Subsequent entrant visa before 6month? Like in 3 months of 2 months?

Also, it is a good idea to apply for 600 Visa (Tourist stream) while waiting for the outcome for 489 Subsequent entrant?...Is there any issue if the 2nd visa is applied before the outcome of the first one?

I am on 489 Provisional Stream (got last year in Feb 2016) and I got married in Jan 2017.
Please help me with your suggestions.
Thanks.


----------



## murtza4u

vipinmann said:


> Guys got golden grant today. Did apply visa 309 on 17 sep 2016 from Australia high commission Delhi. In November co asked to submit indian and AFP pcc and form 80. On 29 march 2017 got call from high commission Delhi. ( co surbhi). Co asked for medical on 30 march. I did medical on 31 march. Now on 10 April 2017 got grant. Thanks guys. Wish you all good luck. Just believe in god and keep patience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tons of congratulation buddy... how many days you got for initial entry from your grant? Just to check the trend.


----------



## girlaussie

2 years from the time of first lodgement and there is no fees.

Girl Aussie



zee147 said:


> HI All,
> I just need to know that how much time do I need to wait to apply for permanent 100 visa after getting 309 and do I need to pay another $6800 for permanent 100 visa?


----------



## vipinmann

Got 1 year for initial entry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi All,

Quick question, asking on behalf of my cousin who is applying for his wife visa.
which one to select in the immi account?

1. Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia
2. Stage 1: Partner or Prospective marriage visa
3. Stage 2: Permanent Partner visa

Thanks


----------



## tarangoyal

zee147 said:


> HI All,
> I just need to know that how much time do I need to wait to apply for permanent 100 visa after getting 309 and do I need to pay another $6800 for permanent 100 visa?


No need to pay again. They will just ask for the previous application IDs to validate you already paid.


----------



## indiference

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick question, asking on behalf of my cousin who is applying for his wife visa.
> which one to select in the immi account?
> 
> 1. Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia
> 2. Stage 1: Partner or Prospective marriage visa
> 3. Stage 2: Permanent Partner visa
> 
> Thanks




Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murtza4u

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick question, asking on behalf of my cousin who is applying for his wife visa.
> which one to select in the immi account?
> 
> 1. Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia
> 2. Stage 1: Partner or Prospective marriage visa
> 3. Stage 2: Permanent Partner visa
> 
> Thanks


His wife would be the main applicant, and in her immi account she needs to select 
2. Stage 1: Partner or Prospective marriage visa

In her husband's immi account, he need to select 
1. Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia

so these both will be combined to form 1 application.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi everyone, 

My sister is applying for 309 visa offshore. on page 7 of immi account it asks for Contact details for second stage permanent visa. What should she write here? 

Thanks


----------



## Nav chahal

Any visitor news guys ???even there visitor processing site is not working .its going to be a month n haven't heard anything .my partner visa file is going to complete 14 months .does both the file relates ?


----------



## murtza4u

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My sister is applying for 309 visa offshore. on page 7 of immi account it asks for Contact details for second stage permanent visa. What should she write here?
> 
> Thanks


Her husband's contact detail in Australia


----------



## Tiddle2017

How long MOC tO get back to Embassy for CO to make decision and grant visa


----------



## tarangoyal

Tiddle2017 said:


> How long MOC tO get back to Embassy for CO to make decision and grant visa


Global visa and citizenship processing times


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi All,

Does the sponsor and the applicant need separate immi accounts where the sponsor would import the application already submitted by the applicant?? Or can they share the username/password and use the same immi account??

Regards


----------



## murtza4u

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does the sponsor and the applicant need separate immi accounts where the sponsor would import the application already submitted by the applicant?? Or can they share the username/password and use the same immi account??
> 
> Regards


Most people use separate immi accounts. But I have heard some cases where both used the same account. But separate accounts are recommended.


----------



## Panda112

I'm new to this, so excuse my lack of basic knowledge on spouse visa....The truth is I haven't researched that extensively on my kind of case.
Background in Gordon Ramsay style: Skill assessment, done, preparing for PTE to meet my points, turning 25 years of age (30 points) in the end of june.. Have a girlfriend for about six years now, nurse, currently studying undergrad, 2 years of study remains.

I'm considering marrying (coz it's immigration and I'd really love to have her with me) but not so sure as she is studying, looking for credit transfer options. What complications could arise for a case where the applicant is marrying right before lodging the EoI? Will it look bad? What additional docs do you suppose they'll seek to verify?

What do you suggest? Should I wait? Should I mention her as a prospective future applicant, get into australia, struggle by myself and later apply for a spouse visa?


----------



## Diggy

My case is on claiming spousal point, my partner has HND in chemical engineering, pls will I still claim this spousal point if she does her assessment and was made a technologist or technician? While mine is assessed as a mechanical engineer or technologist? What and what do I need to provide during the visa processing process to show that she is my spouse since we haven't travelled outside the country together, mind you, we just got engaged and thinking of getting married before starting this.... Pls , zaback reply or any guru.


----------



## Diggy

Any reply?


----------



## zaback21

Diggy said:


> My case is on claiming spousal point, my partner has HND in chemical engineering, pls will I still claim this spousal point if she does her assessment and was made a technologist or technician? While mine is assessed as a mechanical engineer or technologist? What and what do I need to provide during the visa processing process to show that she is my spouse since we haven't travelled outside the country together, mind you, we just got engaged and thinking of getting married before starting this.... Pls , zaback reply or any guru.


She just needs to get an occupation in the MLTSSL list for claiming points in 189 visa, so it can be anything whether engineer or technologist - technologist is also an engineer too just not designated as professional engineer.

Also I am not sure why you guys needs to have traveled outside. There is no requirements in DIBP that says couple needs to travel outside to be granted visa lol !


----------



## An1507

Hi All ,
I have a question . I have applied 309 spousal visa on 28th October 2016 
Pcc in nov 2016 .
I got an interview call from case officer on 6th April 2017 . She asked me to go for med after that she told me she will send me exit mail .
I have got my medical clearance on 18th April 2017 .

Should i call or mail my Case officer to inform that my medical clearance is complete or should i wait for her mail ?

Please suggest .


----------



## indiference

Hi guys, i have applied for spouse visa of my wife in jan 17. A week back she got the medical call and now she is done with the medicals. I was wondering what is the approx waiting time from the time the medical is requested? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murtza4u

indiference said:


> Hi guys, i have applied for spouse visa of my wife in jan 17. A week back she got the medical call and now she is done with the medicals. I was wondering what is the approx waiting time from the time the medical is requested?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any interview?


----------



## murtza4u

*Pakistani applicants timeline*

As processing time is different for each country, so we created and maintaining a spouse/partner visa tracker for applicants from Pakistan to get an idea about current processing times and trends. I request to all applicants from Pakistan who applied, to add your cases to the following google sheet to help everyone.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11QnNEZI57n1kMHc8z2P2FdZ781TtEukT7-JGWiQEqu8/edit

Kindly, don't mess-up the sheet, the records are sorted by date of lodgement.


----------



## indiference

murtza4u said:


> Any interview?




Well not actually an interview but the case officer did called her to ask for details of our new born son. 2 days after that our new born was added to the application. Does everyone gets their medical calls within 2 to 3 months after lodgement? I know that normal time for partner visa is 12 plus months but i wasnt aware that medicals are requested so early that is why i am requesting some input from people who already have gone through this process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

Between what do they ask in the interview?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murtza4u

indiference said:


> Well not actually an interview but the case officer did called her to ask for details of our new born son. 2 days after that our new born was added to the application. Does everyone gets their medical calls within 2 to 3 months after lodgement? I know that normal time for partner visa is 12 plus months but i wasnt aware that medicals are requested so early that is why i am requesting some input from people who already have gone through this process.


They requested me after 52 days, but we received an email and it was not a call


----------



## indiference

So it means its a standard that everyone gets their medical call within 2 to 3 months of lodgement. I suppose then they will stick to their 12 months time in my case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## An1507

Hi All ,
I have a question . I have applied 309 spousal visa on 28th October 2016 
Pcc in nov 2016 .
I got an interview call from case officer on 6th April 2017 . She asked me to go for med after that she told me she will send me exit mail .
I have got my medical clearance on 18th April 2017 .

Should i call or mail my Case officer to inform that my medical clearance is complete or should i wait for her mail ?

Please suggest .


----------



## joshi90

An1507 said:


> Hi All ,
> I have a question . I have applied 309 spousal visa on 28th October 2016
> Pcc in nov 2016 .
> I got an interview call from case officer on 6th April 2017 . She asked me to go for med after that she told me she will send me exit mail .
> I have got my medical clearance on 18th April 2017 .
> 
> Should i call or mail my Case officer to inform that my medical clearance is complete or should i wait for her mail ?
> 
> Please suggest .


It might take some time to hear from them, so just email them confirming your medicals.


----------



## Tiddle2017

Hi my husband was ask to sign health undertaking to Australia is that consider as a grant and if so how long for him to get visa?

Thanks


----------



## Nav chahal

I have got call from case officer .as I'm done with hepatitis test on 18 Jan 2017 and now she informed me that she cannot read the reports properly again we have update the reports? Anybody can tell how long it's gonna take now ..what next she gonna do ??


----------



## An1507

Hi . Today I got the golden mail i.e visa 309 grant mail .
Timeline :
DOL : 28th October 2016 
Pcc in nov 2016 .
I got an interview call from case officer on 6th April 2017 . She asked me to go for med after that she told me she will send me exit mail .
I have got my medical clearance on 18th April 2017 .
I got mail to exit Australia on 20th April 2017
Reached India : 3rd May 2017.


----------



## Nav chahal

Once your medical expire n it's over a year to your case .will the case officer ask you to go for the medical again ??


----------



## indiference

An1507 said:


> Hi . Today I got the golden mail i.e visa 309 grant mail .
> Timeline :
> DOL : 28th October 2016
> Pcc in nov 2016 .
> I got an interview call from case officer on 6th April 2017 . She asked me to go for med after that she told me she will send me exit mail .
> I have got my medical clearance on 18th April 2017 .
> I got mail to exit Australia on 20th April 2017
> Reached India : 3rd May 2017.




Wow congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kashifhameed45

Hi all, 

I've a question, if someone landed in Australia under the visa category of 190 or 489, Can he apply for partner visa after 3 or 6 months or not? Kindly advice


----------



## joshi90

kashifhameed45 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've a question, if someone landed in Australia under the visa category of 190 or 489, Can he apply for partner visa after 3 or 6 months or not? Kindly advice


Hey mate,

Can you be more pacificP) 

Is it for someone who is on 489/190 or for the person who is a dependent/spouse on a person who is on 489/190

thanks


----------



## kashifhameed45

joshi90 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you be more pacificP)
> 
> 
> 
> Is it for someone who is on 489/190 or for the person who is a dependent/spouse on a person who is on 489/190
> 
> 
> 
> thanks




It is for person's who is on 190/489 and wanted to apply for his spouse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kochtobbom

*Subclass 309 - CO mail received*

Hi everyone,

My wife is in Sydney on tourist visa (applied for subclass 309 visa last year in July, 2016 - New Delhi). We received mail from CO stating 

'If you are not able to depart Australia before 5 June 2017 for your visa finalisation, please note that it may not be possible for your application to be finalised this program year. If departing after 5 June 2017 it is likely that you will have to wait until July 2017 for the application to be finalised. Please take this into account when considering your travel options.'

'Please respond by return email to <<>>@<<>>.gov.au with subject line “Out of Australia” for clear identification and provide the following details in your response within 28 days from today:


your intended date of departure from Australia
your intended destination (city and country)
your intended return date

Please do not confirm your bookings until you receive a response from us regarding the health and character clearances renewal requirements.'

----------------

We are planning for short trip (week long) to Singapore. Will that be sufficient for CO to grant visa or will they need more time? Or should i send my wife to India for say a month ? 

We had done medical, pcc, all document uploads long ago itself. 

Also ,we have not got any call from CO so far..I read most of the people here get call from CO.

Regards,


----------



## Nav chahal

:welcome:


kochtobbom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife is in Sydney on tourist visa (applied for subclass 309 visa last year in July, 2016 - New Delhi). We received mail from CO stating
> 
> 'If you are not able to depart Australia before 5 June 2017 for your visa finalisation, please note that it may not be possible for your application to be finalised this program year. If departing after 5 June 2017 it is likely that you will have to wait until July 2017 for the application to be finalised. Please take this into account when considering your travel options.'
> 
> 'Please respond by return email to <<>>@<<>>.gov.au with subject line “Out of Australia” for clear identification and provide the following details in your response within 28 days from today:
> 
> 
> your intended date of departure from Australia
> your intended destination (city and country)
> your intended return date
> 
> Please do not confirm your bookings until you receive a response from us regarding the health and character clearances renewal requirements.'
> 
> ----------------
> 
> We are planning for short trip (week long) to Singapore. Will that be sufficient for CO to grant visa or will they need more time? Or should i send my wife to India for say a month ?
> 
> We had done medical, pcc, all document uploads long ago itself.
> 
> Also ,we have not got any call from CO so far..I read most of the people here get call from CO.
> 
> Regards,


Hey ...I most of the case they'll give you the grant the very next day when you leave the country rest depends on the case officer

Can you pls inform me when did you got the email ?


----------



## kochtobbom

thanks for reply Nav.

we got the mail on last week.

Regards,


----------



## Nav chahal

kochtobbom said:


> thanks for reply Nav.
> 
> we got the mail on last week.
> 
> Regards,


Pls update once you got the grant as I see we have been contacted on the same day ...do .you know your case officer name ?


----------



## tarangoyal

Got the 309 visa on 2nd May 2017. Case officer called me and requested form 80 and 40SP. Once uploaded, I got the grant in my mailbox (next day). The process was quick and easy.

Thanks to expat team for sharing their updates.


----------



## kochtobbom

tarangoyal said:


> Got the 309 visa on 2nd May 2017. Case officer called me and requested form 80 and 40SP. Once uploaded, I got the grant in my mailbox (next day). The process was quick and easy.
> 
> Thanks to expat team for sharing their updates.


You had to upload 40 sp ? Isn't that filled by partner from his own immi aco**** and is linked internally to spouse 309 application?


----------



## tarangoyal

kochtobbom said:


> You had to upload 40 sp ? Isn't that filled by partner from his own immi aco**** and is linked internally to spouse 309 application?


I created only one account. and kept everything simple. After marriage, couples share same laptop, same phone, same email (sometimes). It should be understood. 40sp was filled by me as I was the sponsor. arty:


----------



## kashifhameed45

kashifhameed45 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've a question, if someone landed in Australia under the visa category of 190 or 489, Can he apply for his spouse/partner visa after 3 or 6 months or not? Kindly advice




Anyone please help me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

murtza4u said:


> His wife would be the main applicant, and in her immi account she needs to select
> 2. Stage 1: Partner or Prospective marriage visa
> 
> In her husband's immi account, he need to select
> 1. Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia
> 
> so these both will be combined to form 1 application.


-

Hi, a quick question on behalf of a friend. What if the partner in Australia don't have access to Immi account which he uses to file PR( as he hired an agent). Can he select '*Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia*' after creating new Immi account or same account is required which is used for PR?


----------



## indiference

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, a quick question on behalf of a friend. What if the partner in Australia don't have access to Immi account which he uses to file PR( as he hired an agent). Can he select '*Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia*' after creating new Immi account or same account is required which is used for PR?




There is no requirement as such to use the same account, a new account can also be used.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

indiference said:


> There is no requirement as such to use the same account, a new account can also be used.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great. Thanks for the reply


----------



## kashifhameed45

indiference said:


> There is no requirement as such to use the same account, a new account can also be used.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Indiference,

Can please reply to my query


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats




tarangoyal said:


> Got the 309 visa on 2nd May 2017. Case officer called me and requested form 80 and 40SP. Once uploaded, I got the grant in my mailbox (next day). The process was quick and easy.
> 
> Thanks to expat team for sharing their updates.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

congrats 



An1507 said:


> Hi . Today I got the golden mail i.e visa 309 grant mail .
> Timeline :
> DOL : 28th October 2016
> Pcc in nov 2016 .
> I got an interview call from case officer on 6th April 2017 . She asked me to go for med after that she told me she will send me exit mail .
> I have got my medical clearance on 18th April 2017 .
> I got mail to exit Australia on 20th April 2017
> Reached India : 3rd May 2017.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Medicals have to be uploaded through emedical by the panel. Once the results have been uploaded it will reflect in your IMMI account. 





indiference said:


> Hi guys, i have applied for spouse visa of my wife in jan 17. A week back she got the medical call and now she is done with the medicals. I was wondering what is the approx waiting time from the time the medical is requested?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Do it together after getting married.. Saves time and money. 

make sure all necessary docs can be provided



Panda112 said:


> I'm new to this, so excuse my lack of basic knowledge on spouse visa....The truth is I haven't researched that extensively on my kind of case.
> Background in Gordon Ramsay style: Skill assessment, done, preparing for PTE to meet my points, turning 25 years of age (30 points) in the end of june.. Have a girlfriend for about six years now, nurse, currently studying undergrad, 2 years of study remains.
> 
> I'm considering marrying (coz it's immigration and I'd really love to have her with me) but not so sure as she is studying, looking for credit transfer options. What complications could arise for a case where the applicant is marrying right before lodging the EoI? Will it look bad? What additional docs do you suppose they'll seek to verify?
> 
> What do you suggest? Should I wait? Should I mention her as a prospective future applicant, get into australia, struggle by myself and later apply for a spouse visa?


----------



## khatrionline21

*processing time for 100 ?*

Hi, Congratulations  But is it visa 309 or 100 ?? and how long they are taking for visa 100 after 309 is granted?? any idea!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

If you currently hold a subclass 309 or a subclass 820 visa and it has been 2 years since you lodged your
original partner visa application, you may be eligible for processing of your permanent Partner (subclass
100 or 801) visa.

the fee is one time payment initially. no additional fee for 100




zee147 said:


> HI All,
> I just need to know that how much time do I need to wait to apply for permanent 100 visa after getting 309 and do I need to pay another $6800 for permanent 100 visa?


----------



## khatrionline21

An1507 said:


> Hi . Today I got the golden mail i.e visa 309 grant mail .
> Timeline :
> DOL : 28th October 2016
> Pcc in nov 2016 .
> I got an interview call from case officer on 6th April 2017 . She asked me to go for med after that she told me she will send me exit mail .
> I have got my medical clearance on 18th April 2017 .
> I got mail to exit Australia on 20th April 2017
> Reached India : 3rd May 2017.


Hi, congratulations, And any idea how much time does they take to process visa 100 after 309? Thanks!


----------



## khatrionline21

vipinmann said:


> Guys got golden grant today. Did apply visa 309 on 17 sep 2016 from Australia high commission Delhi. In November co asked to submit indian and AFP pcc and form 80. On 29 march 2017 got call from high commission Delhi. ( co surbhi). Co asked for medical on 30 march. I did medical on 31 march. Now on 10 April 2017 got grant. Thanks guys. Wish you all good luck. Just believe in god and keep patience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, Congratulations  and how long they are taking for visa 100 after 309 is granted?? any idea?


----------



## indiference

Hi guys, back again with a question, trying to understand the medical call trend, its a bit confusing, for some applicants they are called for medicals rite after they lodge their application and others are called for medicals just before the application is finalized and then there are some who front load rhe medicals. So does anyone know why there is a sequence difference in medical requests with different applicants? I know noone can give a definate answer but just speak your mind...thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murtza4u

indiference said:


> Hi guys, back again with a question, trying to understand the medical call trend, its a bit confusing, for some applicants they are called for medicals rite after they lodge their application and others are called for medicals just before the application is finalized and then there are some who front load rhe medicals. So does anyone know why there is a sequence difference in medical requests with different applicants? I know noone can give a definate answer but just speak your mind...thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better to upload up-front to save your time (You will save at least 1 month)


----------



## Jason8829

April 2016 applicant, still no response. 

Best of luck to all waiting.


----------



## indiference

Jason8829 said:


> April 2016 applicant, still no response.
> 
> Best of luck to all waiting.




Hi Jason can you provide your mile stones?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaibhav174

indiference said:


> Hi guys, back again with a question, trying to understand the medical call trend, its a bit confusing, for some applicants they are called for medicals rite after they lodge their application and others are called for medicals just before the application is finalized and then there are some who front load rhe medicals. So does anyone know why there is a sequence difference in medical requests with different applicants? I know noone can give a definate answer but just speak your mind...thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess it totally depends on the CO and sometimes also on your file. There is no set sequence. I just feel if it is towards the end then you know you are most likely to get your visa soon of you getting your tests done, again no guarantee of it happening


----------



## amar_klanti

Hello Friends,

Posting this question for one of my relative.

Recently, he applied for 309 partner visa for his spouse from Bangladesh VFS. This is paper based application but have all the details such as Application ID , File Number Receipt Number and so on.

In one portion of her application details following texts is given :
*"You can use your application ID 3XXERWSF in ImmiAccount to search and view your
application before it has been decided. To access ImmiAccount visit our website at
www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Immi"*

Does it mean, application is possible to import using the Application ID. If yes, then when it will possible to import that paper based application.

I have no idea about this visa subclass, hence requesting information from already applied candidates. Seems like, current visa approved time line is huge (16 months!!)

Thanks in advance


----------



## markand911

Hello All,

I have initiated process of applying partner visa.
I have hired a visa agent in India.
The agent asks for WhatsApp chat history between my wife & I.
What kind of demand is this?
Is it required to apply for partner visa?


----------



## Jason8829

markand911 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have initiated process of applying partner visa.
> I have hired a visa agent in India.
> The agent asks for WhatsApp chat history between my wife & I.
> What kind of demand is this?
> Is it required to apply for partner visa?


Yeah it's natural buddy, just to prove ur a genuine couple, it's jus and evidence nothing more than that.


----------



## Jason8829

And just quick in for the the time frames have changed its 11-14 months now, updated on globalrocessing times, but still needs to be updated on the 309/100 visa page, they still shows the 13th April 2017 times, rather than 17th may 2017 .


----------



## sameerb

*Whatsapp chat*



Jason8829 said:


> Yeah it's natural buddy, just to prove ur a genuine couple, it's jus and evidence nothing more than that.


While we are on the topic of sharing whatsapp history for partner visa, I just wanted to clarify some confusions I have.

I am about to lodge Partner Visa [online-application] and the way I understand to show whatsapp chat history is to 
1) Email chat history to your email address from Smartphone in txt format.
2) Upload that txt file with application.

Just wanted to confirm if there is any other organized way as txt format shows chat in very messed up way.

I mean its not like;

Husband says (01:00PM): This
Wife says(01:01PM): That
Husband says (01:00PM): This
Wife says(01:01PM): Tha

It comes in txt format like;

Husband says (01:00PM): This Wife says(01:01PM): That Husband says (01:00PM): This Wife says(01:01PM): That Husband says (01:00PM): This Wife says(01:01PM): That Husband says (01:00PM): This Wife says(01:01PM): That Husband says (01:00PM): This Wife says(01:01PM): That Husband says (01:00PM): This Wife says(01:01PM): ThatHusband says (01:00PM): This Wife says(01:01PM): That



Just wanted to know if someone knows more organized way of retrieving whatsapp chats


----------



## indiference

Better to take screen shots of whatsapp, text files can be made up or manipulated, screen shots are best as i see it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameerb

indiference said:


> Better to take screen shots of whatsapp, text files can be made up or manipulated, screen shots are best as i see it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Yes I guess screenshots would be a good idea.
Also, does anyone have this information here that I am going to lodge VIsa309 as my wife is currently out of Australia. Is it possible before the decision is made on the application I can bring her here on visit visa?

And if visit visa is valid she stays here until the decision is made?

Any idea?


----------



## indiference

Yes many people do that, even i might be applying for tourist visa for my wife. However ur partner will need to exit australia prior to her 309 visa decision as it was applied offshore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zee147

sameerberlas said:


> While we are on the topic of sharing whatsapp history for partner visa, I just wanted to clarify some confusions I have.
> 
> I am about to lodge Partner Visa [online-application] and the way I understand to show whatsapp chat history is to
> 1) Email chat history to your email address from Smartphone in txt format.
> 2) Upload that txt file with application.
> 
> Just wanted to confirm if there is any other organized way as txt format shows chat in very messed up way.
> 
> I mean its not like;
> 
> Husband says (01:00PM): This
> Wife says(01:01PM): That
> Husband says (01:00PM): This
> Wife says(01:01PM): Tha
> 
> It comes in txt format like;
> 
> Husband says (01:00PM): This Wife says(01:01PM): That Husband says (01:00PM): This Wife says(01:01PM): That Husband says (01:00PM): This Wife says(01:01PM): That Husband says (01:00PM): This Wife says(01:01PM): That Husband says (01:00PM): This Wife says(01:01PM): That Husband says (01:00PM): This Wife says(01:01PM): ThatHusband says (01:00PM): This Wife says(01:01PM): That
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to know if someone knows more organized way of retrieving whatsapp chats


You can open that txt file as a rich txt document and it will organize automatically then save it.


----------



## kochtobbom

Hi all,

We got our grant yesterday.

Below is timeline:

27th July, 2016 - Online application lodged
19th Aug, 2016 - Frm 80 request received
21st Aug, 2016 - Medical test done 
4th May, 2017 - Exit request mail
16th May, 2017 - Left Australia for Singapore
18th May , 2017 - Grant.

All documents - front loading. 

Important point - No call ever came from Case officer. Most cases I read here, CO has called at some point during the process. Was worried as well as why every one got called and not us. 

Thanks for all the help & timely advice.


----------



## sameerb

kochtobbom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got our grant yesterday.
> 
> Below is timeline:
> 
> 27th July, 2016 - Online application lodged
> 19th Aug, 2016 - Frm 80 request received
> 21st Aug, 2016 - Medical test done
> 4th May, 2017 - Exit request mail
> 16th May, 2017 - Left Australia for Singapore
> 18th May , 2017 - Grant.
> 
> All documents - front loading.
> 
> Important point - No call ever came from Case officer. Most cases I read here, CO has called at some point during the process. Was worried as well as why every one got called and not us.
> 
> Thanks for all the help & timely advice.


First of all ! Congratulations 

Secondly, I had a few queries if you can assist;
1) You mentioned receiving Exit request mail, it means your partner was already in Australia with you (probably on tourist/visit visa). Can you share how long did your partner stay in Australia on that visit visa? Did you extend it till decision or your partner fled in and out during the whole year?

2) Your case seem to have gone pretty smooth, can you share what and how you uploaded documents; I don't mean to ask every thing just like;

2a) How did you showed any evidence of remaining in contact with your partner (If stayed together? Any evidence of living together. If stayed apart?Whatsapp logs or did you share whatsapp screenshots?) 
2b) With online application submitted. Did you partner submitted bio metric finger prints? Was that part done upfront or after submission of application?

3) Any document you might have submitted as support which was not mentioned in Checklist. Please, share.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi Everyone,

How do we inform the department that we have submitted the biometerics, and how do we know that the biometerics have been sent to DIBP or not?

Lodged online 309/100. Biometerics done through VFS Global in Pakistan.

Any help would be great.


----------



## indiference

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> How do we inform the department that we have submitted the biometerics, and how do we know that the biometerics have been sent to DIBP or not?
> 
> Lodged online 309/100. Biometerics done through VFS Global in Pakistan.
> 
> Any help would be great.




The link in your immi account for biometrics will disappear as soon as the department recieves them, this nomally takes upto 1 week. No need to inform them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Thank you for your reply. However, I dont see any link to the biometerics. when my cousin lodged the application, he received an email in his immiaccount / application mailbox which stated that the applicant needs to provide biometercis within 28 days of receiving this letter. I am a bit confused.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

The application status is also changed to information requested. Now the confusion is how to know when to press the information provided button??


----------



## indiference

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Thank you for your reply. However, I dont see any link to the biometerics. when my cousin lodged the application, he received an email in his immiaccount / application mailbox which stated that the applicant needs to provide biometercis within 28 days of receiving this letter. I am a bit confused.




It should be on the right hand side of the immi account where the applicant details comes, like the applicant name and the option to attach documents, it should be there as far i can recall. I also didnt noticed it earlier but later when i was in a similar confusion as you i found it and then it disappeared in few days after my wife did her biometrics. If it has already been few days since you got your biometrics done, it might have disappeared already. Anyhow, dnt stress, just keep the receipt with you just to be on the safe side and relax. Its a long journey.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

Aspiring Candidate said:


> The application status is also changed to information requested. Now the confusion is how to know when to press the information provided button??




Basically that button is to inform the department that you have provided them with all the information they requested. If at this stage it is only biometrics that was requested, you can click that button, provided that you have submitted all other supporting documents as well like evidences etc... I clicked it for my wife's case after i had uploaded medicals and police reports as well so technically after providing them with all required documents. Now again this is my understanding and based on what i had researched about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rps

Hi Guys, 
We are waiting for my wife's partner visa.
Initial visa application for comibed 309 & 100 was lodged on 24/04/2014 and her 309 was granted on 25/04/2015. 
For subclass visa 100 application was lodged on 24/02/2016 and still we are waiting for decision.

Does anyone also falls within this timeline and knows how department is processing visa?


----------



## sameerb

*Form 888*

Dear Guys,

Regarding Form 888, witness declaration for Partner VISA, can anyone let me know who can be qualified person?

Section 7 in the last page asks for;

Your Signature (This will be the signature of the witness him/serself)

Then it says

before me,
Signature of Qualified person.


Who can be this qualified person in Australia. is there any page on Immi website that gives any more info about this?


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

The form 888 itself gives a list of qualified persons. Read page 1 of form 888.



sameerberlas said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> Regarding Form 888, witness declaration for Partner VISA, can anyone let me know who can be qualified person?
> 
> Section 7 in the last page asks for;
> 
> Your Signature (This will be the signature of the witness him/serself)
> 
> Then it says
> 
> before me,
> Signature of Qualified person.
> 
> 
> Who can be this qualified person in Australia. is there any page on Immi website that gives any more info about this?


----------



## sameerb

*Relation ship details*

Hey guys one more clarification required.

I am filling online application on behalf of my partner (visa 309). And on page 18/27 where they have asked for some Relationship details;

Like nature of households, social aspects of the relationship, etc etc;

Just had a few queries in mind like;

1) Since, I moved to Australia right after a few days of my marriage and she lives with her parents (not at my parents home) until the visa will be granted and she will move with me here. Hence, I am clearly stating this reason for no shared household responsibilities.

Just wanted to know if this could cause any issues in showing genuine relationship. I mean its truth but is this something considered as a problem?

2) Is there any standard for submitting family's statuary declaration about our relationship or just a plain paper with declaration and there sign/name at bottom works?

Note: It says there that submitting only family statuary declarations is not enough evidence. But since, we haven't spent time together as a couple there is no other thing besides, government issued marriage certificate, her Passport & ID card with my name as a husband. I hope that can be enough. Any say?


----------



## murtza4u

guys, how to update the department for the address change for the sponsor? Is it form 1022 or 929? or how to do it?


----------



## Jason8829

Hey fellas,

Received a call from AHC last Monday , since then no update.no documents requested, side said it's all good

Usually how long long does it take after the interview to recieve a decision?

I have also lodged a visitor visa, does anyone have any idea, does my visitor visa application will 
CaUse a delay in decision to be maid on my partner visa application?


----------



## zee147

Hi Mates,
I've just come to know from unknown sources that Quota of partner visa for this financial year has been finished, so there will be no visa grants until 1st July. Is that true?


----------



## Jason8829

Who knows bro, i haven't heard anything like that, but the possibility of happening it is quiet high.

But if you check the forum from last year around same time, they do tend to keep few places, they actually do grant the visa till 15ty June even after like only like very very few,possibilities 2-3 or so, but then they te
No to start handing th grants after 3 July.

So the informaion u got is fairly right as well


----------



## subi

zee147 said:


> Hi Mates,
> I've just come to know from unknown sources that Quota of partner visa for this financial year has been finished, so there will be no visa grants until 1st July. Is that true?


I think you are right mate as when i wrot them an email they send me your case is likely to be finalised inJuly 2017. This suggests somewhere they have finish the quota for this year.
Not 100% sure though.

Let other to have their thought as well.


----------



## zee147

subi said:


> I think you are right mate as when i wrot them an email they send me your case is likely to be finalised inJuly 2017. This suggests somewhere they have finish the quota for this year.
> Not 100% sure though.
> 
> Let other to have their thought as well.


What is your timeline?


----------



## subi

zee147 said:


> What is your timeline?


Date of lodgement :6th Dec 2016
Case officer requested PCC : 18th April 2017
Pcc uplodaed 24th April 2017
Emailed from Case officer decision likely to be in July 2017

Finger crossed


----------



## indiference

subi said:


> Date of lodgement :6th Dec 2016
> 
> Case officer requested PCC : 18th April 2017
> 
> Pcc uplodaed 24th April 2017
> 
> Emailed from Case officer decision likely to be in July 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Finger crossed




That will be quick mate, like around 7 months, sounds great, all the best. In my case when i followed up, they told me average is 15 months so relax.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahajanakhil1985

I was searching on DIBP's website to find out whether there are any grounds for early processing of 309 visa.

I am a PR. I and my wife are finding us in a very difficult situation. She has just applied for 309 visa and is currently pregnant (she is with me on 600 visa in Australia now) - it's unplanned pregnancy and we did not intend to plan family unless my wife is granted 309 visa. Problem is that most health insurance providers do not cover maternity conditions for women on visitors visa and the ones that cover maternity conditions have waiting period of 12 months (my wife has served only 2 months of waiting period so far). If it's a normal birth, the total costs would be around 20k as we have heard from other couples. But if things do not go well, the costs would be enormous and we do not have sufficient funds to cover those costs.

My questions are:
1. Is it possible that DIBP will entertain such case and facilitate early processing (may be in 6 months) so that Medicare can cover the costs of final months of pregnancy?
2. If the answer to question 1 is No, can anyone suggest what else can be done in such a situation? Are there tax benefits or something that can help us afford maternity costs?

Thank you in advance!! I hope I find a solution to this.


----------



## haqureshi

Hi All,

I have few queries about spouse visa 309 if someone can help me on this one.

As some of you may have heard that there are rumors that DIBP is making changes in Sponsorship Application for spouse visa after 1 July 2017 which will make the process tougher . This put me in odd position, After PR I only made initial entry and currently living out side Australia and want to apply for spouse visa for my spouse. 

1) what is usual resident requirement? How long a sponsor should be in Australia and how much they should be earning to sponsor a spouse?
2) I was planning to move after 3-4 months and apply for spouse visa after I am in Australia. But Now as there are changes coming? Can I apply for spouse visa while I am(sponsor) outside Australia? and move after wards and give evidence for usual resident?

Thanking in anticipation.


----------



## subi

indiference said:


> That will be quick mate, like around 7 months, sounds great, all the best. In my case when i followed up, they told me average is 15 months so relax.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I send another email to the Immigration delhi, another case officer replied saying the quota for this finanacial year is over and no visa can be issued on June. 

your visa is likely to be finalised on July 2017.


What you think of this mate?? Do you think its already in a que for final processing??? I got the same reply from both the case officer'Your case is likely to be finalised in July 2017"


----------



## Jason8829

subi said:


> I send another email to the Immigration delhi, another case officer replied saying the quota for this finanacial year is over and no visa can be issued on June.
> 
> your visa is likely to be finalised on July 2017.
> 
> 
> What you think of this mate?? Do you think its already in a que for final processing???



Hey budd,

What is the email that you sent the enquiry too?


----------



## subi

Jason8829 said:


> Hey budd,
> 
> What is the email that you sent the enquiry too?


[email protected]


----------



## Jason8829

subi said:


> [email protected]




Cheers buddy , thank you


----------



## indiference

subi said:


> I send another email to the Immigration delhi, another case officer replied saying the quota for this finanacial year is over and no visa can be issued on June.
> 
> your visa is likely to be finalised on July 2017.
> 
> 
> What you think of this mate?? Do you think its already in a que for final processing??? I got the same reply from both the case officer'Your case is likely to be finalised in July 2017"




Well Mate, you got it from the horses mouth so sit back and relax. If they have given you a time, it will be done by then with some possible variation, lets say if noy july, it can be aug max. But my point was that its really quick for you which is a good thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason8829

subi said:


> [email protected]



How long do they take to reply?


----------



## Panda112

Hi, Do you know if I needed to include girlfriend as my non-migrating dependent (prospective future immigrant)

I lodged my visa single (no migrating or non-migrating dependents) but included Girlfriend's details in form 80. Will that be a problem? In some countries (UK and US) they ask for proof of intention to marry. Has there been any known case where CO asked for such?


----------



## NB

Panda112 said:


> Hi, Do you know if I needed to include girlfriend as my non-migrating dependent (prospective future immigrant)
> 
> I lodged my visa single (no migrating or non-migrating dependents) but included Girlfriend's details in form 80. Will that be a problem? In some countries (UK and US) they ask for proof of intention to marry. Has there been any known case where CO asked for such?


On what basis did you feel the need to include your girl friend Form 80 when you have not mentioned her anywhere in the main application form ?

Am I missing something?

Cheers


----------



## Panda112

Well, the form said "girlfriend/ boyfriend" (Qs. 42) and I was planning to get married this year anyways. So, I thought why not?

Anyways, I know I could've messed up here. But it's already done. That's why I felt the need to ask what could be the implications? What extra docs could CO ask from me?



newbienz said:


> On what basis did you feel the need to include your girl friend Form 80 when you have not mentioned her anywhere in the main application form ?
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB

Panda112 said:


> Well, the form said "girlfriend/ boyfriend" (Qs. 42) and I was planning to get married this year anyways. So, I thought why not?
> 
> Anyways, I know I could've messed up here. But it's already done. That's why I felt the need to ask what could be the implications? What extra docs could CO ask from me?


The major problem can come if they ask for her medical and PCC as they do in case of spouse or children even if not migrating.
Just thinking aloud no basis.

Cheers


----------



## PSVR

jt14 said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> This query is very strange.
> 
> 309 visa application: September 2016
> 600 Visitor visa application: October 2016
> 600 Visitor visa granted: November 2016
> Wife arrived in Australia: December 2016
> 
> Now do we need to *inform* Immigration department under 309 visa application category that my wife is in Australia *now*? Because officially her residential address is changed..
> 
> If YES then how to inform? Couple of options which I am thinking and want to confirm:
> - Update address option under "Update Us" (Refer Immi account)
> - Update "Change in Circumstances"
> 
> Please help.


Best of my Knowledge "You must be outside Australia when you lodge your application and when a decision is made on the temporary Partner visa (subclass 309) "


----------



## Nav chahal

rps said:


> Hi Guys,
> We are waiting for my wife's partner visa.
> Initial visa application for comibed 309 & 100 was lodged on 24/04/2014 and her 309 was granted on 25/04/2015.
> For subclass visa 100 application was lodged on 24/02/2016 and still we are waiting for decision.
> 
> Does anyone also falls within this timeline and knows how department is processing visa?




Even my one is lodged in same date ie 24/2/2016...and nothing yet 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subi

Jason8829 said:


> How long do they take to reply?


4-5 days


----------



## subi

Any update guys??? Its begining of new Financial year.


----------



## vaibhav174

hey guys.... Good News!!!

My wife and daughter got the PR today. 

Here is the timeline: Had applied in July'16, got newly born daughter added in Sep'16, medicals in March'17, additional PCC requirement for sponsor(me) for Aus, Ind and US in April'17, PCCs submitted in May'17, Visa in July'17.

All the best guys!


----------



## indiference

Congrats RPS,

Guys i am planning to apply for a cisit visa for my wife, will appreciate if someone can shed some light on it, which documents would i need apart from those that i have already provided while applying for partner visa for my wife. I have a new born son as well. Will appreciate any suggestions. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajit201

Congratulations!


----------



## dijay

*DJ*

hi guys my wife got her visa cople of days ago
timeline as follows
visa applied - 21 march 2017
request for wife pcc,medical amd mine afp and pcc on - 28 april 2017
phone interview on- 4 of may 2017
visa granted -7 july 2017


----------



## sandeshrego

Anyone knows any whatsapp group for spouse visa? We can share our ideas and knowledge! Please send me a private message so that you guys can ad me


----------



## zee147

Got the good news today! 
Spouse visa 309/100 
Applied 15/07/2016 --------- Granted 10/07/2017
Best wishes to all of you guys.


----------



## rainmate

Hi seniors ,
i got PR and moved to Au recently.Next month is my marriage and about to start 309 partner visa for my wife. Help to clear some doubts,

1)She is applying for new passport, what should be the address in her passport, my address or her address? after marriage she will be staying at my home, so confused.All her other IDs in her address.

2)Form 80 must need to attach? heard somewhere that only from high risk countries need to attach.

3)All the document copies need to be certified or color scan is enough ?

Thanks and appreciate the help


----------



## adahmed

My questions are related to Temporary Partner Visa (309 from outside Australia or 820 From within Australia) if applied subsequent to grant of 189 PR for the main applicant say in July, 2017. 

Q1: How long it generally takes for grant of 309 and 820? 
Official site suggests:
309: 75 per cent of applications processed in 11 months
820: 75 per cent of applications processed in 17 months

Even if the temporary partner visa may take that long is there any alternate option available for spouse to accompany the main applicant subsequent to grant of 189 PR? (Visit Visa or other options)?

Q2: Who lodges 309 or 820 ? Spouse or Main Applicant sponsoring spouse?

Q3: In case of lodging of 309, the condition to remain outside Australia is applicable for spouse awaiting decision on 309 but not the main applicant granted 189 PR, right? 

Help me understand this please, I will really appreciate it.


----------



## shah-sawar

Hi guys,

Is it possible to bring my wife in Australia on visit visa after the loadgement of partner visa(309) from outside Australia ?


----------



## shah-sawar

Another quick question. Can a PR holder bring his wife in Australia on visit visa first and then apply onshore partner visa (subclass 820) ?


----------



## rainmate

Hi seniors ,
i got PR and moved to Au recently.Next month is my marriage and about to start 309 partner visa for my wife. Help to clear some doubts,

1)She is applying for new passport, what should be the address in her passport, my address or her address? after marriage she will be staying at my home, so confused.All her other IDs in her address.

2)Form 80 must need to attach? heard somewhere that only from high risk countries need to attach.

3)All the document copies need to be certified or color scan is enough ?

Anyone to help,?


As in India ,after marriage Wife will move to Husband's home, such that if she take passport in my residential address would create any problems in visa process? Which is better for her to take passport in her address or my address?

Please advice..


----------



## NB

rainmate said:


> Hi seniors ,
> i got PR and moved to Au recently.Next month is my marriage and about to start 309 partner visa for my wife. Help to clear some doubts,
> 
> 1)She is applying for new passport, what should be the address in her passport, my address or her address? after marriage she will be staying at my home, so confused.All her other IDs in her address.
> 
> 2)Form 80 must need to attach? heard somewhere that only from high risk countries need to attach.
> 
> 3)All the document copies need to be certified or color scan is enough ?
> 
> Anyone to help,?
> 
> 
> As in India ,after marriage Wife will move to Husband's home, such that if she take passport in my residential address would create any problems in visa process? Which is better for her to take passport in her address or my address?
> 
> Please advice..


1. The address is immaterial . If the spouse name is entered in the new passport, it will help you in the future

2. You should attach not only Form 80 but also Form 1221

3. Coloured scans are sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## indiference

Guys applied for my wife tourist visa and she got the biometric email. She got her biometrics done 5 months back when she applied for the partner visa subclass 100/309. Does she needs to get them done again? Will appreciate your response.
Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## girlaussie

Simple answer : Yes

Girl Aussie



shah-sawar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it possible to bring my wife in Australia on visit visa after the loadgement of partner visa(309) from outside Australia ?


----------



## girlaussie

No, first apply PR and then visit visa otherwise get rejection due to high risk country applicant.

Girl Aussie



shah-sawar said:


> Another quick question. Can a PR holder bring his wife in Australia on visit visa first and then apply onshore partner visa (subclass 820) ?


----------



## indiference

Hi girlaussie, can you please reply to my query as well about the biometrics request for visit visa after my wife already got those done during partner visa 5 months back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

indiference said:


> Guys applied for my wife tourist visa and she got the biometric email. She got her biometrics done 5 months back when she applied for the partner visa subclass 100/309. Does she needs to get them done again? Will appreciate your response.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The DIBP website is very clear

Do I need to have my photograph and fingerprints taken each time I apply for a visa?

Yes. Each time you apply for an Australian visa you will need to provide your photograph and fingerprints. If you visit Australia regularly, you could apply for a multiple entry visa.

Cheers


----------



## indiference

newbienz said:


> The DIBP website is very clear
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to have my photograph and fingerprints taken each time I apply for a visa?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Each time you apply for an Australian visa you will need to provide your photograph and fingerprints. If you visit Australia regularly, you could apply for a multiple entry visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Really? I must have missed that on the website but to be honest it just doesnt make sense, they do consider same medicals for multiple visas and biometrics is for identity which is sufficient to be taken once for atleast 5 years. Would you be having the link about this info on the website? 
Thanks for the help.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

newbienz said:


> The DIBP website is very clear
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to have my photograph and fingerprints taken each time I apply for a visa?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Each time you apply for an Australian visa you will need to provide your photograph and fingerprints. If you visit Australia regularly, you could apply for a multiple entry visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks newbienz, found it on their website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

Guys do you know the contact email for visit visa related stuff, they have sent my wife an auto generated email for biometrics but didnt sent me anything for my son. Need to ask them to send that as well so both can get it done at the same time. Will appreciate if anyone can provide an email ID. I reckon it will be different from the email ID for partner visa as teams would be different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superman89

Hello Guys, 

Following this group for a while, thought I would post my scenario too:

DOL: Dec 2016 Online India, Delhi
PCC and NCC uploaded same day.

Medical provided Feb 2017 without being asked. 

No response till today. 7 months waiting.

Case is Complex. Previous immigration history-and divorced. 

Will email the department today- if they require any other documents.


----------



## superman89

superman89 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Following this group for a while, thought I would post my scenario too:
> 
> DOL: Dec 2016 Online India, Delhi
> PCC and NCC uploaded same day.
> 
> Medical provided Feb 2017 without being asked.
> 
> No response till today. 7 months waiting.
> 
> Case is Complex. Previous immigration history-and divorced.
> 
> Will email the department today- if they require any other documents.


Forgot to Mention:

May Applied for VISA 600 Tourist Visa- Got Refused- 

Not compelling evidence to return back to India- and previous history in AU.
Even though I showed more then sufficient funds in india.


----------



## rainmate

newbienz said:


> 1. The address is immaterial . If the spouse name is entered in the new passport, it will help you in the future
> 
> 2. You should attach not only Form 80 but also Form 1221
> 
> 3. Coloured scans are sufficient
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz for the help


----------



## Engi

Hi All,

Has anyone here who was engaged and due to get married a few months down the line successfully apply (with INTENT TO MARRY) for Subclass 309 and get the grant after you got married and provided appropriate documents?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sandeshrego

Me!!! I am getting engaged soon this year end and getting a registration certificate.
I am getting all info and collecting documents. Same boat mate.
I have sent you a private message


Engi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone here who was engaged and due to get married a few months down the line successfully apply (with INTENT TO MARRY) for Subclass 309 and get the grant after you got married and provided appropriate documents?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Engi

Thanks Sandesh. Keen to hear from other members who have Filed for Subclass 309 while engaged and then married a few months later and updating docs.


----------



## girlaussie

I reckon you have already got the answer.

Girl Aussie



indiference said:


> Hi girlaussie, can you please reply to my query as well about the biometrics request for visit visa after my wife already got those done during partner visa 5 months back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi

Engi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone here who was engaged and due to get married a few months down the line successfully apply (with INTENT TO MARRY) for Subclass 309 and get the grant after you got married and provided appropriate documents?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi all,

Anyone been in the above situation? Keen to hear your views.


----------



## keerthikumarkm

Engi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone been in the above situation? Keen to hear your views.


Hi,

Sub-class 309 visa is for married/de facto partner only, if you are not yet married and applying for 309 then you're providing wrong info to the dept.

You must look into 300(PMV) visa class if you intend to marry in the near future with enough evidence to prove the same.

Do not risk going 309 route without getting married and having sufficient evidences to prove the same in each of the four categories. The waiting times for these visas are already pretty long.


----------



## Engi

keerthikumarkm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sub-class 309 visa is for married/de facto partner only, if you are not yet married and applying for 309 then you're providing wrong info to the dept.
> 
> You must look into 300(PMV) visa class if you intend to marry in the near future with enough evidence to prove the same.
> 
> Do not risk going 309 route without getting married and having sufficient evidences to prove the same in each of the four categories. The waiting times for these visas are already pretty long.


Keerthi, 

Can you provide sources of what you claim above?

I spoke to DIAC helpdesk yesterday and verbally confirmed I can apply for 309 as Intent to marry before decision, however no written confirmation except their website. The point of my previous post is to check with ppl who have done the same.

300 PMV doesnt relate to my situation as I plan on getting married in India within the next 5 months.


----------



## keerthikumarkm

Engi said:


> Keerthi,
> 
> Can you provide sources of what you claim above?
> 
> I spoke to DIAC helpdesk yesterday and verbally confirmed I can apply for 309 as Intent to marry before decision, however no written confirmation except their website. The point of my previous post is to check with ppl who have done the same.
> 
> 300 PMV doesnt relate to my situation as I plan on getting married in India within the next 5 months.


Please refer partner visa booklet in DBIP website page-32 and 36.

For applying visa-309/100 one must be married at the time of application as eligibility requirement. I assume from your answer that you're not married yet and intend to get married, hence make you eligible for 300 and not 309.


----------



## Engi

keerthikumarkm said:


> Please refer partner visa booklet in DBIP website page-32 and 36.
> 
> For applying visa-309/100 one must be married at the time of application as eligibility requirement. I assume from your answer that you're not married yet and intend to get married, hence make you eligible for 300 and not 309.


Not sure which booklet you are referring to; the one Im looking at clearly states:

Eligibility requirements Married spouses (de jure)
To apply in Australia for a Partner visa on the basis of marriage, you must be legally married to your partner (in most cases, your sponsor). To apply outside Australia on the basis of marriage, you must either be legally married to your partner at time of application or intend to legally marry your partner in the near future (before a decision is made on the temporary Partner visa).

Page 36.

300 is for people who want to get married in Australia. Again, not my situation.


----------



## keerthikumarkm

Engi said:


> Not sure which booklet you are referring to; the one Im looking at clearly states:
> 
> Eligibility requirements Married spouses (de jure)
> To apply in Australia for a Partner visa on the basis of marriage, you must be legally married to your partner (in most cases, your sponsor). To apply outside Australia on the basis of marriage, you must either be legally married to your partner at time of application or intend to legally marry your partner in the near future (before a decision is made on the temporary Partner visa).
> 
> Page 36.
> 
> 300 is for people who want to get married in Australia. Again, not my situation.


https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1127.pdf

Exert from booklet on 300:

*When and where you can marry*

"The date (or date range) on which the planned marriage ceremony may take place (shown in the letter 
from the marriage celebrant) should be set far enough in the future to allow for the time it takes to 
process your visa application. For information on current service standards for Prospective Marriage visa 
applications, refer to the Department’s website. 
If you are granted a Prospective Marriage visa, your marriage can take place *either in or outside Australia, *
but you must have entered Australia at least once on the Prospective Marriage visa before the marriage 
takes place. In addition, your marriage must occur within the 9-month validity period of your Prospective 
Marriage visa"

Again, my friend I'm no expert or a migration agent. This is just the knowledge I share from my experience here and what I came across from applying for partner visa.

The costs of process for partner visa is pretty expensive, so please ensure you are fully aware of requirements completely before you pay for the visa.

I think I shall stay out without further comments on the matter. You can explore for the info on this wonderful portal.

Regards.


----------



## Engi

keerthikumarkm said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1127.pdf
> 
> Exert from booklet on 300:
> 
> *When and where you can marry*
> 
> "The date (or date range) on which the planned marriage ceremony may take place (shown in the letter
> from the marriage celebrant) should be set far enough in the future to allow for the time it takes to
> process your visa application. For information on current service standards for Prospective Marriage visa
> applications, refer to the Department’s website.
> If you are granted a Prospective Marriage visa, your marriage can take place *either in or outside Australia, *
> but you must have entered Australia at least once on the Prospective Marriage visa before the marriage
> takes place. In addition, your marriage must occur within the 9-month validity period of your Prospective
> Marriage visa"
> 
> Again, my friend I'm no expert or a migration agent. This is just the knowledge I share from my experience here and what I came across from applying for partner visa.
> 
> The costs of process for partner visa is pretty expensive, so please ensure you are fully aware of requirements completely before you pay for the visa.
> 
> I think I shall stay out without further comments on the matter. You can explore for the info on this wonderful portal.
> 
> Regards.



300 doesn't apply to me. The partner has a pre condition to enter Australia at-least once before marriage and the processing time is same if not longer than 309.

I understand you are not an expert, neither am I, however, seems like you are misinformed about the 'being married' clause of 309 before applying.

Will check with others who have possibly gone down 309 with intent to marry. 
Have a great day ahead.


----------



## sandeshrego

Mate!! Have started the procedure yet? I am looking for someone so that i can get hlp and infi/


keerthikumarkm said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1127.pdf
> 
> Exert from booklet on 300:
> 
> *When and where you can marry*
> 
> "The date (or date range) on which the planned marriage ceremony may take place (shown in the letter
> from the marriage celebrant) should be set far enough in the future to allow for the time it takes to
> process your visa application. For information on current service standards for Prospective Marriage visa
> applications, refer to the Department’s website.
> If you are granted a Prospective Marriage visa, your marriage can take place *either in or outside Australia, *
> but you must have entered Australia at least once on the Prospective Marriage visa before the marriage
> takes place. In addition, your marriage must occur within the 9-month validity period of your Prospective
> Marriage visa"
> 
> Again, my friend I'm no expert or a migration agent. This is just the knowledge I share from my experience here and what I came across from applying for partner visa.
> 
> The costs of process for partner visa is pretty expensive, so please ensure you are fully aware of requirements completely before you pay for the visa.
> 
> I think I shall stay out without further comments on the matter. You can explore for the info on this wonderful portal.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## joshi90

Engi said:


> 300 doesn't apply to me. The partner has a pre condition to enter Australia at-least once before marriage and the processing time is same if not longer than 309.
> 
> I understand you are not an expert, neither am I, however, seems like you are misinformed about the 'being married' clause of 309 before applying.
> 
> Will check with others who have possibly gone down 309 with intent to marry.
> Have a great day ahead.


I second Keerthi's comments, You cant have an intent to marry when you are applying for 309, intent to marry is 300. 

Clear as mud ?


----------



## Engi

joshi90 said:


> I second Keerthi's comments, You cant have an intent to marry when you are applying for 309, intent to marry is 300.
> 
> Clear as mud ?


mud clearer, read in English below:

Eligibility requirements Married spouses (de jure)
To apply in Australia for a Partner visa on the basis of marriage, you must be legally married to your partner (in most cases, your sponsor). To apply outside Australia on the basis of marriage, you must either be legally married to your partner at time of application or intend to legally marry your partner in the near future (before a decision is made on the temporary Partner visa).

Page 36. Partner booklet

Theres also a flow chart in the booklet for people who need support that way.


----------



## joshi90

Engi said:


> mud clearer, read in English below:
> 
> Eligibility requirements Married spouses (de jure)
> To apply in Australia for a Partner visa on the basis of marriage, you must be legally married to your partner (in most cases, your sponsor). To apply outside Australia on the basis of marriage, you must either be legally married to your partner at time of application or intend to legally marry your partner in the near future (before a decision is made on the temporary Partner visa).
> 
> Page 36. Partner booklet
> 
> Theres also a flow chart in the booklet for people who need support that way.


I dont think you know what clear as mud meant ...Good luck with your visa journey


----------



## sandeshrego

*A help, would be appreciated*

Hi everyone, I am about to start my Statement of first meeting and about to write our summary. 

It would be really helpful if someone could send me the template of the summary to start with. Please delete all your personal stuff and keep the template.

Would really appreciate. If you all know of any online links for template,
that would be helpful too as I have tried but in vain

I just need the templates for this point

- Proof that your relationship is genuine and continuing


Thank you



joshi90 said:


> I dont think you know what clear as mud meant ...Good luck with your visa journey


----------



## nithiau

Engi said:


> mud clearer, read in English below:
> 
> Eligibility requirements Married spouses (de jure)
> To apply in Australia for a Partner visa on the basis of marriage, you must be legally married to your partner (in most cases, your sponsor). To apply outside Australia on the basis of marriage, you must either be legally married to your partner at time of application or intend to legally marry your partner in the near future (before a decision is made on the temporary Partner visa).
> 
> Page 36. Partner booklet
> 
> Theres also a flow chart in the booklet for people who need support that way.


Yes, we can raise 309 with the intention to get married in near future but before the decision is made by CO.
For my case, i will be getting married in September and we have already lodged her 309 visa in June. 
I have also called DIBP before proceeding to get it confirmed. It has some risk if the CO is assigned very soon and then its their decision. 
But by going by the timeframes, we have enough time for CO assigning.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi

nithiau said:


> Yes, we can raise 309 with the intention to get married in near future but before the decision is made by CO.
> For my case, i will be getting married in September and we have already lodged her 309 visa in June.
> I have also called DIBP before proceeding to get it confirmed. It has some risk if the CO is assigned very soon and then its their decision.
> But by going by the timeframes, we have enough time for CO assigning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update Nithi. What sort of documentation did you provide?


----------



## nithiau

Engi said:


> Thanks for the update Nithi. What sort of documentation did you provide?


Hi Engi,

We have provided general identities like passport, address, birth, etc.. As i don't have any marriage related documents we haven't uploaded yet. Planning to get it done ASAP after our marriage. Have you lodged your application.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi

nithiau said:


> Hi Engi,
> 
> We have provided general identities like passport, address, birth, etc.. As i don't have any marriage related documents we haven't uploaded yet. Planning to get it done ASAP after our marriage. Have you lodged your application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Im planning to do so in the next month or so, however still checking with ppl on relationship evidence requirements.

- Were you engaged when you applied for 309? Just assuming you were as you need to provide your current status on the application form.

- What sort of relationship evidence did you provide? As in duration wise, last 12 months, last 6 months etc.

I sent you a PM.


----------



## sameerb

Dear guys,

I have 1 question about visit visa.

My partner has already lodged 309 and its under process. I am planning to apply for her visit visa now. Does anyone have any idea about that once visit visa will be granted to partner, how much time they have to make entry into Australia before visit visa expires. Is it 3 months / 6 months? Need this information to plan my annual vacation accordingly. Please, assist.


Regards,


----------



## NB

sameerberlas said:


> Dear guys,
> 
> I have 1 question about visit visa.
> 
> My partner has already lodged 309 and its under process. I am planning to apply for her visit visa now. Does anyone have any idea about that once visit visa will be granted to partner, how much time they have to make entry into Australia before visit visa expires. Is it 3 months / 6 months? Need this information to plan my annual vacation accordingly. Please, assist.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Generally visitors visa are issued valid for 1 year from the date of issue

She can enter Australia even 1 days before the expiry of the visa.
There is no restrictions as to by when you have to enter.
You have just ensure that you enter and leave within the overall validity of the visa

If for some reason she is granted a 3 month or 6 month visa then the 1 year reduces accordingly 


Cheers


----------



## Engi

newbienz said:


> Generally visitors visa are issued valid for 1 year from the date of issue
> 
> She can enter Australia even 1 days before the expiry of the visa.
> There is no restrictions as to by when you have to enter.
> You have just ensure that you enter and leave within the overall validity of the visa
> 
> If for some reason she is granted a 3 month or 6 month visa then the 1 year reduces accordingly
> 
> 
> Cheers


Newbienz, in the above situation where 309 has been applied and then Visitor visa 600 is lodged, what is the recommended path to go Tourist stream or Sponsored family stream to ensure a longer stay/1 yr visa (up until 309 decision anyways)?


----------



## NB

Engi said:


> Newbienz, in the above situation where 309 has been applied and then Visitor visa 600 is lodged, what is the recommended path to go Tourist stream or Sponsored family stream to ensure a longer stay/1 yr visa (up until 309 decision anyways)?


Sponsored family stream visa applications have lots of conditions attached to it
First check if you satisfy all of them

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/54sponsored

Cheers


----------



## Engi

newbienz said:


> Sponsored family stream visa applications have lots of conditions attached to it
> First check if you satisfy all of them
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/54sponsored
> 
> Cheers


So Tourist stream is what most folks use. Thanks.


----------



## sameerb

*Visit Visa*

Hi Guys,

Did anyone here apply for their partner's VISIT VISA and their partner got an interview call for visit visa?

If Yes, can u share what sort of questions were asked?


Regards,


----------



## asimkhan.51

Destination Journey said:


> I am getting following error while filling sponsorship online application:
> 
> "The related application details provided cannot be verified, check the details and amend if necessary. The applicant will not be able to continue and should review the eligibility information on our website."
> 
> which means that my partner must submit her application and pay the fees, after which I can proceed further with my sponsorship application.
> 
> I just want to know which things they ask for in this online application, do somebody have saved snapshots of questions asked by sponsor of online application? If someone have them, please share.


Hi ,

I am an Australian PR, based in Melbourne. I recently got married and my wife is in Pakistan. We are starting process for dependent visa for partner (category 309).

Applicant (my wife) has filled her application completely, and submitted her application. As we can see, right from we begin filling applicant form for 309, TRN no starting with E******* appears on top. 

using this TRN no of my wife application, i started to fill form 40sp (sponsor form for dependant partner). I entered the TRN no i got from my wife application, entered my passport details, grant details etc, all correctly, and i see below error : 

AN ERROR HAS OCCURED.
THE RELATED APPLICATION DETAILS PROVIDED CANNOT BE VERIFIED, CHECK THE DETAILS AND AMEND IF NECESSARY. APPLICANT WILL NOT BE ABLE TO CONTINUE AND SHOULD REVIEW ELIGIBILITY INFORMATION ON OUR WEBSITE.

This concerns me immensely. i have accurately entered all the information that i have and i encountered this. As my partner application , fees and documents already been submitted.

Any helps, pointer will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## asimkhan.51

Hi Everyone ,

I am an Australian PR, based in Melbourne. I recently got married and my wife is in Pakistan. We are starting process for dependent visa for partner (category 309).

Applicant (my wife) has filled her application completely, and submitted her application. As we can see, right from we begin filling applicant form for 309, TRN no starting with E******* appears on top. 

using this TRN no of my wife application, i started to fill form 40sp (sponsor form for dependant partner). I entered the TRN no i got from my wife application, entered my passport details, grant details etc, all correctly, and i see below error : 

AN ERROR HAS OCCURED.
THE RELATED APPLICATION DETAILS PROVIDED CANNOT BE VERIFIED, CHECK THE DETAILS AND AMEND IF NECESSARY. APPLICANT WILL NOT BE ABLE TO CONTINUE AND SHOULD REVIEW ELIGIBILITY INFORMATION ON OUR WEBSITE.

This concerns me immensely. i have accurately entered all the information that i have and i encountered this. As my partner application , fees and documents already been submitted.

Any helps, pointer will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## asimkhan.51

spencerstreetguy said:


> After submitting form , you will get a link "update us" where you can update latest email, address , answer to any incorrect question etc ..
> 
> cheers


Hi ,

I am an Australian PR, based in Melbourne. I recently got married and my wife is in Pakistan. We are starting process for dependent visa for partner (category 309).

Applicant (my wife) has filled her application completely, and submitted her application. As we can see, right from we begin filling applicant form for 309, TRN no starting with E******* appears on top. 

using this TRN no of my wife application, i started to fill form 40sp (sponsor form for dependant partner). I entered the TRN no i got from my wife application, entered my passport details, grant details etc, all correctly, and i see below error : 

AN ERROR HAS OCCURED.
THE RELATED APPLICATION DETAILS PROVIDED CANNOT BE VERIFIED, CHECK THE DETAILS AND AMEND IF NECESSARY. APPLICANT WILL NOT BE ABLE TO CONTINUE AND SHOULD REVIEW ELIGIBILITY INFORMATION ON OUR WEBSITE.

This concerns me immensely. i have accurately entered all the information that i have and i encountered this. As my partner application , fees and documents already been submitted.

Any helps, pointer will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## asimkhan.51

Destination Journey said:


> I am getting following error while filling sponsorship online application:
> 
> "The related application details provided cannot be verified, check the details and amend if necessary. The applicant will not be able to continue and should review the eligibility information on our website."
> 
> which means that my partner must submit her application and pay the fees, after which I can proceed further with my sponsorship application.
> 
> I just want to know which things they ask for in this online application, do somebody have saved snapshots of questions asked by sponsor of online application? If someone have them, please share.


Hi
Did you find the solution. Please reply <*SNIP*> *- Don't post personal information -see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
Thanks


----------



## tsqaure

Hi all,
Yeps after a long wait its over now, finally the visa is here... Shocking timeline as there was complications.

DOL : 29 June 2015 (yeps its correct)
PCC Request : 28th July 2017
PCC submited : 04th August (lucky enough)
Grant : 10 August 2017.

Guys thinks will turn very positive to all over here. All the best.


----------



## sharma1981

tsqaure said:


> Hi all,
> Yeps after a long wait its over now, finally the visa is here... Shocking timeline as there was complications.
> 
> DOL : 29 June 2015 (yeps its correct)
> PCC Request : 28th July 2017
> PCC submited : 04th August (lucky enough)
> Grant : 10 August 2017.
> 
> Guys thinks will turn very positive to all over here. All the best.


Congrats for the grant.

I guess people will be more interested if you detail the complications you faced so that they get benefited from your experience. Can you summarize?


----------



## Inpersuitofhappiness

Good day guys,

So here is the situation, I am a permanent resident with Visa sub class 190 already living in Australia. Have never sponsored anyone before and I am planning to get married this December.
The facts of the case are as follows :
My wife to be already has a valid tourist visa 600 valid till Feb 2018, with only 2 conditions (8101 - NO WORK 8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY) and there is NO CONDITION of NO FURTHER STAY on her visa.
She has visited Australia in the past as a tourist but this was before we met. 
We initially met through a marriage portal and this now is turning out to be love-cum-arranged marriage if you know what I mean. 
We travelled together recently where I proposed marriage to her and gave her a ring over a private dinner. I can prove the above facts with photographs, bills and our travel itineraries. 
The initial dating period has records of our conversations in form of emails, text messages and phone records. 
Now my question here is :
1} Would getting her here on a valid tourist visa and then marrying in the Australian court make more sense towards filing an Onshore visa application Partner temporary 820 which would eventually move towards Permanent partner visa. 
There-by immediately securing bridging Visa A which would give her full working rights and medi care on submission of application.
OR
2} We get married in India first, have a ceremony with all proofs and register our marriage in Indian courts, then she gets to Australia (on a tourist visa) where we register our marriage in the Australian courts and then we file Onshore visa application Partner temporary 820 which would eventually move towards Permanent partner visa. 

Doing this instead of filling an application offshore is majorly because I fear of the separation times required in processing cases offshore and as such my work requires an insane amount of travel hence I don’t want to add more to the woes!
Bottom line - Want to begin a life as a couple with her in Australia as soon as possible where she as an individual also has full living and working rights. 

What would be the best course of action in here? Valuable inputs are more than welcome. 

Regards


----------



## sameerb

tsqaure said:


> Hi all,
> Yeps after a long wait its over now, finally the visa is here... Shocking timeline as there was complications.
> 
> DOL : 29 June 2015 (yeps its correct)
> PCC Request : 28th July 2017
> PCC submited : 04th August (lucky enough)
> Grant : 10 August 2017.
> 
> Guys thinks will turn very positive to all over here. All the best.


Congratulations! And thumbs up on your patience.

However, I will agree with others and request you to share the nature of complications faced in your case and how did you handle them.

Thanks


----------



## asimkhan.51

girlaussie said:


> I reckon you have already got the answer.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi Girlaussie,
Can you please tell me like how much time it takes to assign case officer for subclass 309?
and how long it takes to get the visa 309 get approval?. thanks


----------



## ravikiran7070

*India PCC from Australia*

Hi Guys,

Have a question. While applying for my wife's India PCC from Australia, is it mandatory to have my name under 'Name of Spouse' in her Indian Passport? 

Will the Indian Consulate refuse giving a pcc as 'Mrs XXX' , as my name is not on her passport? I called up vfs and they said it should be ok and maybe provide the marriage certificate as the proof and the pcc will be issues, but just still double checking with you guys. Any idea?

We are planning to launch 820 partner visa next month. She is currently on a visitor visa without the 8503 condition.

Appreciate your help.

Cheers
RK


----------



## Darshana

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have a question. While applying for my wife's India PCC from Australia, is it mandatory to have my name under 'Name of Spouse' in her Indian Passport?
> 
> Will the Indian Consulate refuse giving a pcc as 'Mrs XXX' , as my name is not on her passport? I called up vfs and they said it should be ok and maybe provide the marriage certificate as the proof and the pcc will be issues, but just still double checking with you guys. Any idea?
> 
> We are planning to launch 820 partner visa next month. She is currently on a visitor visa without the 8503 condition.
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Cheers
> RK


I got it done without my husband's name on the passport. But yes they will only give it as Ms. xXX... I don't think that matters though


----------



## mskksm14

*309: CO timeline*

Hi All

I am a PR, being in OZ for 2.5 years now, have lodged subclass 309 application on 24-Jan-2017, application is still in "received" status and uploaded almost all required documents.

Could some one help me to understand the timeline to get case officer assigned.

Also, is there a way to contact Immi.


----------



## Analyst23

mskksm14 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am a PR, being in OZ for 2.5 years now, have lodged subclass 309 application on 24-Jan-2017, application is still in "received" status and uploaded almost all required documents.
> 
> Could some one help me to understand the timeline to get case officer assigned.
> 
> Also, is there a way to contact Immi.


The time line is 9-12 months. How is that your application has taken 24 months?
Try contacting the immigration on their email address


----------



## SpinKing

Is it ok to submit PCC (from two cities of Pak) before CO requests for it ? I submitted 309 application on 1st of June2017 still waiting for CO to be assigned

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## mskksm14

SpinKing said:


> Is it ok to submit PCC (from two cities of Pak) before CO requests for it ? I submitted 309 application on 1st of June2017 still waiting for CO to be assigned
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Hi Spinking

It is better you upload documents when it is ready.
You can upload multiple PCC's.


----------



## Ganesh07

*Hi All*

I am an Australian PR. I recently got engaged. Marriage is planned on Nov 6. I need advise from people on how to bring my partner in a quick way.

1. Can i apply offshore partner visa first and then launch tourist visa to get her till a decision is made on partner visa(How i will be notified as it states person has to be outside Australia during grant). 

2. Can i apply Visitor visa first and get her here and then launch onshore partner visa.

I need suggestions and correct way as i ambit confused and worried on Processing times(14-22 months). Good luck for people who are waiting for the grant.


----------



## Darshana

Ganesh07 said:


> I am an Australian PR. I recently got engaged. Marriage is planned on Nov 6. I need advise from people on how to bring my partner in a quick way.
> 
> 1. Can i apply offshore partner visa first and then launch tourist visa to get her till a decision is made on partner visa(How i will be notified as it states person has to be outside Australia during grant).
> 
> 2. Can i apply Visitor visa first and get her here and then launch onshore partner visa.
> 
> I need suggestions and correct way as i ambit confused and worried on Processing times(14-22 months). Good luck for people who are waiting for the grant.


Apply for the spouse visa first and once it starts processing bring her to Australia on visit. She'll only have to leave the country during the grant.
I do not think they would Grant her a tourist visa if her spouse visa application has not been placed.


----------



## joel84

*Visa 100 status*

Hi,

Whats months visas are currently processing for subclass 100. When my partner applied the processing time was 9 months now they have changed it to 22 months. Its already more than 12 months of waits .

Has anyone got 100 recently

Thanks


----------



## Ganesh07

Darshana said:


> Apply for the spouse visa first and once it starts processing bring her to Australia on visit. She'll only have to leave the country during the grant.
> I do not think they would Grant her a tourist visa if her spouse visa application has not been placed.


Thanks for the response Darshana.

i checked where few people stated Visitor visa getting rejected from immigration stating another visa(Offshore partner) in progress, is that the case?


----------



## derick87

@Ganesh07, i had applied for a spouse visa 309 in march 2017 and it showed a received status on the same month. I would be applying for a tourist visa in November so she can visit Australia by feb end till she gets the 309 grant.


----------



## Chetu

Hi all,

I am a long time member here. But need your help with spouse Visa. 

I have got my PR Visa class 190 in 2013 and I am migrating to Aus in few months. I also got married 6 months back and would want to apply for a visa for my wife so that she can find work there when we go there. What are the visa options I have for her 
1.for working purpose.
2. for just coming with me if work visa takes time.

Thanks
Chethan


----------



## Chetu

I know 309 is the Visa I need to aim for https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/309-#tab-content-0

Just want to confirm if I have any other options for my wife to take her with me. Is tourist visa the only way?!

Thx


----------



## Chetu

Chetu said:


> I know 309 is the Visa I need to aim for https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/309-#tab-content-0
> 
> Just want to confirm if I have any other options for my wife to take her with me. Is tourist visa the only way?!
> 
> Thx


I am little confused as there seem to be two different visa options for partner or spouse 802 Temp Visa(can become 801 permanent visa) or 309 Temp Visa(can become 100 permanent visa)


----------



## xxx

Hi
I am planning to apply second stage (sub class 100) visa for my wife. Do I also need to submit separate application for her sponsorship as well?

Thanks


----------



## asimkhan.51

mskksm14 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am a PR, being in OZ for 2.5 years now, have lodged subclass 309 application on 24-Jan-2017, application is still in "received" status and uploaded almost all required documents.
> 
> Could some one help me to understand the timeline to get case officer assigned.
> 
> Also, is there a way to contact Immi.


Hi,
So the status of your application is still "Received"? Its almost 9 months you filed for spouse visa (from Jan2017) I think you should contact to immigration. I think when CO will assign then your status will change from"Received" to "Assessment In Progress" if i am not wrong.


----------



## asimkhan.51

SpinKing said:


> Is it ok to submit PCC (from two cities of Pak) before CO requests for it ? I submitted 309 application on 1st of June2017 still waiting for CO to be assigned
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Hi mate,
What is the status of your spouse visa application (309) now? is it says "Received"


----------



## nithiau

Hi All, 

I have received a mail from CO for sponsorship of my partner's Visa 309 stating below information, could you all please let me know what exactly I need to do.

From CO:

"Please provide:

✃ Consent to the department to disclose any criminal convictions you have had for any

relevant offences to the visa applicant(s).

✃ Please download and complete Q38 and Q51 in the form 40SP available at below link

I have attached form 40SP filled.

But my doubt is,

1. I have lodged online application however in CO letter the transmission method is mentioned as POST, So should i send vias post?

2. There is no "Information provided" button on the application, how should I inform them after attaching?

Please guide me in the above questions.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankit1919

Hi, I have recently been granted PR and I am planning to get married next month before I enter Australia in next year March.

Can I apply for partner visa (309) from India, without securing job in Australia?
Do I need to update DIBP for change in circumstances?
Do I need to get relationship status changed on my and partner passport?
As a sponsor do I need to submit application for my partner?*

Can someone please refer me to the detailed process that should be followed for partner visa(if someone has documented the whole journey), apart from the one available on dibp website.

Thanks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Siddiqui

Hi, Ankit
I am in similar boat as yours,
I got my grant letter on 7th September & my IED is 28th feb..
I am thinking to move to Australian in 1st week of February & in December my marriage is planned... 

My plan is to make an entry in Australia in February 2018 and apply for spouse visa in march/may..
I have following question;

1-Does getting married after the grant & before making an entry, does it have any negative effect on the spouse visa, which i am gonna apply once i am in Australia ?
2-To my understanding, i will be applying partner visa 309? Does i apply it from my immi account or my spouse will make her a separate immi account and application ?





ankit1919 said:


> Hi, I have recently been granted PR and I am planning to get married next month before I enter Australia in next year March.
> 
> Can I apply for partner visa (309) from India, without securing job in Australia?
> Do I need to update DIBP for change in circumstances?
> Do I need to get relationship status changed on my and partner passport?
> As a sponsor do I need to submit application for my partner?*
> 
> Can someone please refer me to the detailed process that should be followed for partner visa(if someone has documented the whole journey), apart from the one available on dibp website.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankit1919

Umer Siddiqui said:


> Hi, Ankit
> I am in similar boat as yours,
> I got my grant letter on 7th September & my IED is 28th feb..
> I am thinking to move to Australian in 1st week of February & in December my marriage is planned...
> 
> My plan is to make an entry in Australia in February 2018 and apply for spouse visa in march/may..
> I have following question;
> 
> 1-Does getting married after the grant & before making an entry, does it have any negative effect on the spouse visa, which i am gonna apply once i am in Australia ?
> 2-To my understanding, i will be applying partner visa 309? Does i apply it from my immi account or my spouse will make her a separate immi account and application ?


I haven't heard anything positive yet. Have visited few consultants but everyone gives different solution....not sure what to do.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## EngineerNabeel

Hi Everyone,

I am permanent Resident in Australia and I am here for last one year. Originally, I am from Pakistan. I got married and I am looking forward to applying for 309/100. I have few questions and I shall really appreciate your feedback.

1- After applying on on behalf of my wife (create an immi account and fill the form completely and submit it 40SP ), how much time we get to submit the documents? 

2- Do we have to make the payment at this point or once I use her Reference number and fill (40SP)

3- Can/Should I apply for her visit visa after apply for 309/100?

4- I am unable to recall it, once you have applied for a visa and submitted the document, can you add another document. I want to know because, at this point, I may not have all the documents. So if I submit my application, Shall I be able to upload the documents?


----------



## ashran

*At last my visa 100 is granted!*

Hi All,

Its been long since i have posted in this forum. There was a time only i used to login at least 4-5 days to this thread.

Update: I have received my PR (Visa 100). At last after 40 months from Initial Application date and 16 months from 100 eligibility date!

DOA: 25 May 14 (Online) (offshore: India)
309 Granted: 7 May 15 (after my partner escalated with immi call centre)
100 Eligibility: 25 May 16
100 Granted: 28 Sep 17 (we never contacted immi for this)

IMMI interaction summary: No CO contacted us (for both 309 and 100) or our references (sad from our prospective, as it took lot of hard work to do paperwork for it). For visa 100, my Australian police check had expired which i uploaded last week (proactively). 

Challenges Faced:
- In 2014, visa 309 used to be granted within 6-8 months. I have seen that increase to 12+ months. It was very disheartening wait, in which i have seen others (community members) going through emotional breakdown (temporary).
- Even after 309 was granted it was difficult to get any full time job (despite of high qualifications) in Australia
- Wait of visa 100 was simple (as i was with my partner). But it used to make me sad the treatment received from immigration department especially in terms of expected timeline for application processing. It made me feel like we are unwanted here.
- The same uncertainty remains in future surrounding citizenship process. 

Positives:
- These challenges has made our relationship much stronger.
- Lucky to have full time job (not like US where you are more like slave for visa/job)
- Manage to make few friends (from all backgrounds)

I am thankful to this thread for being source of partner visa application information (didn't use any agent). Also, special thanks to many community members who helped me through this bumpy ride.

All the best to all the partner visa applicants!

Cheers,
Ash


----------



## paliville

Hi All members,

I need urgent advise on my situation about the spouse visa for my wife.

We filed our spouse visa in April 2017 and last week got a case officer assigned who has requested for 3 more documents however I need advise as I am a bit confused about this.

*Background:* I am a permanent resident since 2015 and filed for my wife's spouse in April 2017
*Documents requested:*
1. Australian PCC
2. Indian PCC
3. Chat communications, call details, joint accounts etc.

I am confused about the Indian PCC and need help/advise on that as I am flying to India (home) for a short vacation and hence not sure if I can get the India PCC done from Aus (VFS) since they will keep my passport and I won't be able to travel for 2 weeks since the PCC turn around time is 5-14 days.

Since I am going to India I was wondering if I should get a PCC done there or do I need to get it from VFS here in Australia. Will the Immi department accept my PCC done from India?

Please advise if anyone has been in this situation or advise the best thing to do in this situation.

Will appreciate a response, thank you.

~Pali


----------



## Darshana

paliville said:


> Hi All members,
> 
> I need urgent advise on my situation about the spouse visa for my wife.
> 
> We filed our spouse visa in April 2017 and last week got a case officer assigned who has requested for 3 more documents however I need advise as I am a bit confused about this.
> 
> *Background:* I am a permanent resident since 2015 and filed for my wife's spouse in April 2017
> *Documents requested:*
> 1. Australian PCC
> 2. Indian PCC
> 3. Chat communications, call details, joint accounts etc.
> 
> I am confused about the Indian PCC and need help/advise on that as I am flying to India (home) for a short vacation and hence not sure if I can get the India PCC done from Aus (VFS) since they will keep my passport and I won't be able to travel for 2 weeks since the PCC turn around time is 5-14 days.
> 
> Since I am going to India I was wondering if I should get a PCC done there or do I need to get it from VFS here in Australia. Will the Immi department accept my PCC done from India?
> 
> Please advise if anyone has been in this situation or advise the best thing to do in this situation.
> 
> Will appreciate a response, thank you.
> 
> ~Pali


PCC done from Indian will of course be accepted... Took just half a day for me to get it


----------



## Hasiths

guys is there a whatsapp group for partner visa???

thanks


----------



## paliville

Darshana said:


> PCC done from Indian will of course be accepted... Took just half a day for me to get it


Thanks Darshana, just a quick question. 
I have been living in Australia for 2 years, will I still be able to get Indian PCC as my PCC that I had done before moving to Australia has expired? 

~Pali


----------



## Darshana

paliville said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> PCC done from Indian will of course be accepted... Took just half a day for me to get it
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Darshana, just a quick question.
> I have been living in Australia for 2 years, will I still be able to get Indian PCC as my PCC that I had done before moving to Australia has expired?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Pali
Click to expand...

Yes... I have never been to Australia or received an Australian Visa but I still got an Australian PCC... So no issues for an Indian citizen in getting an Indian pcc... Just take an appointment at one of the regional passport offices and you'll get it done the same day


----------



## EngineerNabeel

Hi Everyone,

I am permanent Resident in Australia and I am here for last one year. Originally, I am from Pakistan. I got married and I am looking forward to applying for 309/100. I have few questions and I shall really appreciate your feedback.

1- After applying on on behalf of my wife (create an immi account and fill the form completely and submit it 40SP ), how much time we get to submit the documents? 

2- Do we have to make the payment at this point or once I use her Reference number and fill (40SP)

3- Can/Should I apply for her visit visa after apply for 309/100?

4- I am unable to recall it, once you have applied for a visa and submitted the document, can you add another document. I want to know because, at this point, I may not have all the documents. So if I submit my application, Shall I be able to upload the documents?


----------



## indiference

EngineerNabeel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I am permanent Resident in Australia and I am here for last one year. Originally, I am from Pakistan. I got married and I am looking forward to applying for 309/100. I have few questions and I shall really appreciate your feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 1- After applying on on behalf of my wife (create an immi account and fill the form completely and submit it 40SP ), how much time we get to submit the documents?
> 
> 
> 
> 2- Do we have to make the payment at this point or once I use her Reference number and fill (40SP)
> 
> 
> 
> 3- Can/Should I apply for her visit visa after apply for 309/100?
> 
> 
> 
> 4- I am unable to recall it, once you have applied for a visa and submitted the document, can you add another document. I want to know because, at this point, I may not have all the documents. So if I submit my application, Shall I be able to upload the documents?




1) You can keep on submitting the documents until a decision is made on your visa application, however it is advisable to upload the documents as soon as possible, it will ensure that your case is processed quickly and your case officer wont have to request for every additional document. 

2) The visa application will not be submited until the payment is made, the link between you and her will come at a later stage once you have her TRN number after the payment.

3)its better to apply for a visit visa after the partner visa as then your visit visa case will be stronger and you can justify that your wife doesnt plan to over stay as it will harm her permanent visa application.

4) yes you can keep on adding documents until a decision is made on the application or until you have exhausted the 60 document limit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminemkh

Hi Guy's,

I'm from Hong Kong and planning to have my girlfriend sponsored as a partner. She is from the UK.

She is currently under working holiday visa with a job under the university of Sydney. Her six months work restriction for a single employee is due soon.

Here are my questions:
1. How long does it take for NSW register partnership be done? We have just applied at a service centre.

2. How long does it take to get the temporary visa granted after application?

3. Her working holiday visa is not due until next year. Will her work restriction be reset?

Thank you!


----------



## codename47

Hi everyone,

I have applied 309 for my wife. Couple of weeks after submission, application status changed to "information requested". However, I don't see any email or any new correspondence in application mailbox. Though a new link appeared for health assessment, which we submitted and finalized.

Should I just click "information provided" now, or contact department to see if more info required - as I don't see any other information being asked for.

Thanks.


----------



## paliville

Hi Everyone,

I applied for a partner visa (subclass 309) in April 2017 and we were allocated a case officer in October who asked for 3 documents (Indian PCC, Australian PCC and Communication history)

I had 28 days to submit all these documents and while I did that within the time frame I got an e-mail from another case officer (not sure why the case officer changed) who asked for all the documents again which I had previously uploaded like form 888, financial support, photographs of wedding and other important funcations, written statement about our relationship etc. I am a bit worried and confused as my Immi agent had sent all hard copies to the Immi dept submitted at New Delhi.

I have been given only 7 days to submit all the documents again, the new case officer is based in New Delhi while the previous case officer was in Australia. Just wondering if anyone else has been through this?


----------



## sandeshrego

*Spouse Visa Docs attachment Style*

Hi all,

Need a help with this

1. DIBP asks for proof for evidence of contact during separation. In this slot for docs to be attached, do i need to take a printout of entire whatsapp , facebook and skype chats in email format, Statutory declare and upload all together in a word document?

2. For the above question 1, Do I need to take snapshot too? or above are enough

3. Many told they have taken snapshots of chats with dates and events, under which do they come under?

4. In how we met, where and how, also how we developed and continued and significant days in our relationship, i will be attaching three to four four pics of each evidence (For example screenshot of emails i sent initially with dates ), is that enough?

5. I have not paid the fees and hence not able to see the slots that are shown to be uploaded. Could someone please share the link to show the slots which show up once i pay so that i can prepare the docs accodrdingly

Thank you All


----------



## Bhaskar reddy

Hi everyone, is anyone just started processing a spouse pr visa ? Kindly let me know the time taking for getting provisional pr for spouse.

Thanks everyone


----------



## ineedhelp123

Hello Everyone,

I've applied for my wife's visa 309 in July 2017 and haven't heard anything. 
Anyone applied in July 2017 and have received any outcome or even got appointed CO?

I am going to India in January and would like to come back with my wife in February. Is it recommend to apply for her visit visa ASAP or wait till the last minute for visa 309?

It's been more than 4 months and the status haven't changed at all.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Yumna

Hi 
We applied for my visa in March 2017 & got the interview call in September 2017. This takes time! Keep holding on, best of luck


----------



## Yumna

Hi 
We applied for my visa in March 2017 & got the interview call in September 2017. This takes time! Keep holding on, best of luck


----------



## Yumna

*Partner Visa information*

hello all,
Just a quick question, we applied for my Spouse Visa earlier March 2017 and got my interview call on 21st September 2017. They asked for pictures from our shadi events, which we provided within a week or so. Nearly after a month, I get a call from the Embassy which I missed since I was asleep. Usually they callback multiple times if one doesn't answer, or try contacting the sponsor etc. They did neither and I am very very confused. Has someone experienced this?


----------



## pakdoctor

Yumna said:


> hello all,
> Just a quick question, we applied for my Spouse Visa earlier March 2017 and got my interview call on 21st September 2017. They asked for pictures from our shadi events, which we provided within a week or so. Nearly after a month, I get a call from the Embassy which I missed since I was asleep. Usually they callback multiple times if one doesn't answer, or try contacting the sponsor etc. They did neither and I am very very confused. Has someone experienced this?


Nothing to worry about. If you're in Pakistan, just call the Australian High Commission back. Quote your application reference numbers etc and let them know that you missed the call and are available to chat whenever they call next. Do you still have the phone number they called you from? If not, I believe Islamabad High Commission's number is: 051-8355500.

This is a common occurrence and from personal experience, it's best to call them back. They're quite helpful and professional.


----------



## pakdoctor

Timeline for my wife's visa application:
Lodgement: 30th June 2017
PIDs: July 2017
No contact since then

People who applied in 2017, did you get an email asking for medicals the day after the application? What about another generic email from the Islamabad High Commission providing a list of all the documents required?

My friends who applied in 2016 get these emails but my wife did not. So wondering if it's normal.

Cheers.


----------



## sandeshrego

*Lets start a Whatsapp Group*

Hi everyone,
I just thought of launching a Whatsapp group for spouse visa. Everyone interested please send me your numbers through private chat. I am currently in Melbourne and applying on my wife's behalf. Collecting docs for now and just waiting for my marriage certificate and my name on her passport.

Cheers


----------



## utsc

Hello,

I applied for the offshore "Partner (Provisional) (class UF) (subclass 309) / Partner (Migrant) (class BC) (subclass 100) visa by paying $7000 and have uploaded ALL the required documents. 

However the processing time is said to be between 11 to 16 months. Since my spouse is offshore I was wondering if I could apply for any other temporary visa in the interim to get my spouse to Australia until the partner visa gets processed. 

What are my options? Any suggestions please? 

Can people in similar situations please share their experiences and thoughts?


----------



## sandeshrego

You can get her here through Visit Visa. Thats how i am planning to.
As you said you have already launched your Spouse visa, go ahead with your Visit visa. This is the only info I have,usually everyone does this



utsc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied for the offshore "Partner (Provisional) (class UF) (subclass 309) / Partner (Migrant) (class BC) (subclass 100) visa by paying $7000 and have uploaded ALL the required documents.
> 
> However the processing time is said to be between 11 to 16 months. Since my spouse is offshore I was wondering if I could apply for any other temporary visa in the interim to get my spouse to Australia until the partner visa gets processed.
> 
> What are my options? Any suggestions please?
> 
> Can people in similar situations please share their experiences and thoughts?


----------



## utsc

sandeshrego said:


> You can get her here through Visit Visa. Thats how i am planning to.
> As you said you have already launched your Spouse visa, go ahead with your Visit visa. This is the only info I have,usually everyone does this


Should she apply for a normal visitor visa or a family sponsored visitor visa? Pretty much the same cost but might take about 30 days longer to process

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/54sponsored


----------



## sandeshrego

utsc said:


> Should she apply for a normal visitor visa or a family sponsored visitor visa? Pretty much the same cost but might take about 30 days longer to process
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/54sponsored


Thats where I am stuck too. Please send me a private message or reply on forum once you get an answer. also send me ur phone number on private message.


----------



## indiference

utsc said:


> Should she apply for a normal visitor visa or a family sponsored visitor visa? Pretty much the same cost but might take about 30 days longer to process
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/54sponsored




Apply for a standard visit visa, the family sponsored takes longer plus you might have to deposit 5-10k as security deposit for family sponsored visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sushy

*Still waiting*



joel84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Whats months visas are currently processing for subclass 100. When my partner applied the processing time was 9 months now they have changed it to 22 months. Its already more than 12 months of waits .
> 
> Has anyone got 100 recently
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I have applied ìn June 2014 for 309 
Visa granted in February 2015
Applied for subclass 100 in June 2016
Still waiting


----------



## July 2017

ineedhelp123 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've applied for my wife's visa 309 in July 2017 and haven't heard anything.
> Anyone applied in July 2017 and have received any outcome or even got appointed CO?
> 
> I am going to India in January and would like to come back with my wife in February. Is it recommend to apply for her visit visa ASAP or wait till the last minute for visa 309?
> 
> It's been more than 4 months and the status haven't changed at all.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Hi 
I applied in July 2017 too 309 India 
Got email for docs on 26 sep 2017 Nd uploaded within 28 days ,now waiting for next .
Thanks


----------



## rajat7582

ssr said:


> hi gain,
> 
> On 28th of oct only i have submitted medicals... co asked me Original Passport,Police Clearance Certificate,Letter of willingness from my parents,Signed Form 80 document.... i have submitted all documents on 31 dec 2010... from that day onwards no information from AHC....



I have lodged the Application and uploaded all the documents as well but still the Application status is showing as "SUBMITTED" rather than "RECEIVED".
Is there anything else i need to do in Application?


----------



## Canberra

Hello. 
I applied on August for 100 PR visa. But recently I have noticed that those who lodged online they wait more for their results more then one year while those send paper documents, they get their visa approximately during 4-8 months. Why? 2 of my PR friends lodged in June and July and still waiting for the results. However, my friend's friend send paper docs and got her visa during 6 monnths. So I think, despite the fact, that I have already lodged my documents for 100 visa online, may be it's worth to send my paper docs. as well ? What do you think about it guys?


----------



## sandeep hero

*309/100 timeline*

:fencing::fencing:


superman89 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Following this group for a while, thought I would post my scenario too:
> 
> DOL: Dec 2016 Online India, Delhi
> PCC and NCC uploaded same day.
> 
> Medical provided Feb 2017 without being asked.
> 
> No response till today. 7 months waiting.
> 
> Case is Complex. Previous immigration history-and divorced.
> 
> Will email the department today- if they require any other documents.


----------



## sandeep hero

Partner visa 309/100 lodged 3 July 2016 nothing happen since today December 2017 ((((


----------



## joshi90

Depends on what documents you have
I have got my partner's partner visa in exactly 9 months
So it all depends on your case file


----------



## joshi90

Canberra said:


> Hello.
> I applied on August for 100 PR visa. But recently I have noticed that those who lodged online they wait more for their results more then one year while those send paper documents, they get their visa approximately during 4-8 months. Why? 2 of my PR friends lodged in June and July and still waiting for the results. However, my friend's friend send paper docs and got her visa during 6 monnths. So I think, despite the fact, that I have already lodged my documents for 100 visa online, may be it's worth to send my paper docs. as well ? What do you think about it guys?


I dont think its a good idea, any ways now they have no paper based applications


----------



## sandeep hero

Thanks joshi 90 , I have lodged complete application even medical done on my wife's residency requirements so I used same medicals for my applications our marriage almost four years old also done I Australia but they still taking long time just killing us both couples who married on same years they have 1-2 kids now but we still fighting with visa things very desparete (


----------



## mandeepps

*expected time for PR*

Hi Guys
My Wife got 309 partner visa in January 2015 and became eligible to apply for 100 visa on May 2016. 
We submitted our application on 4th december 2017 and case officer asked more documents and we supplied that. 

Now our file is in status: "Assessment in progress".

Do you guys have any idea when she is going to get her PR.


----------



## siddharth782003

Hi Guys,

I am planning to apply for 309 partner visa for my wife, Can you help me with the documentation needed for this.

Do I need to have lease agreement on my name, as currently I am staying in a accommodation in Sydney whose agreement is not on my name.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mandeepps

Hi Sidharth 
My wife submitted following documents:

photograph
National identity document .
Joint lease agreement 
Family composition
Family composition of husband
Relationship history document signed by my husband
Evidence of relationship
Marriage certificate
Character certificate - Police clearance certificate
Travel document
Joint financial statement
Copy of My passport & husband passport
Secondary school certificate ( proof of birth certificate )
Husband's birth certificate
Form 40SP filled and signed by my husband.


----------



## siddharth782003

*Thanks for response*

Thanks for your response, just one clarification, Joint lease agreement that you mentioned was of India or Australia ?






mandeepps said:


> Hi Sidharth
> My wife submitted following documents:
> 
> photograph
> National identity document .
> Joint lease agreement
> Family composition
> Family composition of husband
> Relationship history document signed by my husband
> Evidence of relationship
> Marriage certificate
> Character certificate - Police clearance certificate
> Travel document
> Joint financial statement
> Copy of My passport & husband passport
> Secondary school certificate ( proof of birth certificate )
> Husband's birth certificate
> Form 40SP filled and signed by my husband.


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,
Can the partner visa only be applied through online Immi account? Have they stopped the paper based application processing?

Thanks 
Cheers


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mandeepps said:


> Hi Guys
> My Wife got 309 partner visa in January 2015 and became eligible to apply for 100 visa on May 2016.
> We submitted our application on 4th december 2017 and case officer asked more documents and we supplied that.
> 
> Now our file is in status: "Assessment in progress".
> 
> Do you guys have any idea when she is going to get her PR.


Hi Mandeepps,

I hope your wife gets her PR soon. Since you applied during holidays season, it might take few months. i remember my sister-in-law's took around 3 months.

Now, I have a question regarding visa subclass 100. We applied in January 2016 for my wife's visa subclass 309. I believe that she is eligible to apply for her visa subclass 100 2 years after the date of lodgement of 309 visa subclass. Is that correct? Will she receive an email from the immigration. If yes, could you please tell me what are the required documents?

Thanks


----------



## girlaussie

Yes your wife will get an email from DIBP roughly closing to 2 years time. And that email will include all the necessary docs that DIBP may require. Check DIBP website for further info.

Girl Aussie



Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Mandeepps,
> 
> I hope your wife gets her PR soon. Since you applied during holidays season, it might take few months. i remember my sister-in-law's took around 3 months.
> 
> Now, I have a question regarding visa subclass 100. We applied in January 2016 for my wife's visa subclass 309. I believe that she is eligible to apply for her visa subclass 100 2 years after the date of lodgement of 309 visa subclass. Is that correct? Will she receive an email from the immigration. If yes, could you please tell me what are the required documents?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Rocky Balboa

girlaussie said:


> Yes your wife will get an email from DIBP roughly closing to 2 years time. And that email will include all the necessary docs that DIBP may require. Check DIBP website for further info.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you so much Girl Aussie. You are awesome!

I remember you helped so much before I applied for 309 visa application.

Rocky


----------



## raushree

less than 5 seconds ago · #23641
Hello

I would like to apply PR for my wife along with me. I am primary applicant under skilled Visa 189 and she is going to be secondary applicant. 

My EOI application is currently submitted but i have not claimed 5 points for spouse application. 

She has done BCom from Mumbai university and working in PSU bank as officer and her total work exp is 10 years She doesn't have MBA or CA Qualification. 

Can you please guide me whether if she can apply under accountant Profession? Or any other?

If yes, kindly guide how should i proceed for her application...

I know that she has to clear PTE / IELTS
But apart from that kindly guide me with her application procedure and requirement

Thanks


----------



## srmalik

*Medical for partner Visa*

Hi All,

I am again here in this forum, I previously followed it when I was applying for my PR visa sub class. Now I am applying for the partner visa 309/100 for my wife.

For uploading the medical tests all together at the time of lodgement, how do I get the HAP ID to refer to the panel doctor?


----------



## NB

srmalik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am again here in this forum, I previously followed it when I was applying for my PR visa sub class. Now I am applying for the partner visa 309/100 for my wife.
> 
> For uploading the medical tests all together at the time of lodgement, how do I get the HAP ID to refer to the panel doctor?


Here you go

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

Cheers


----------



## srmalik

Cheers Newbienz,

Read through the link. The page says if the visa processing times are longer than 6 months so its not recommended to do the medicals before hand. So I am thinking I will just wait for the CO to ask for it then.


----------



## srmalik

*AFP - National Police checkf for the sponsor*

Hi Guys,
One question, I read that the sponsor also needs to submit the AFP - National police clearance as the CO will need it. Anyone aware of this requirement?


----------



## NB

srmalik said:


> Cheers Newbienz,
> 
> Read through the link. The page says if the visa processing times are longer than 6 months so its not recommended to do the medicals before hand. So I am thinking I will just wait for the CO to ask for it then.


Your choice
But 90% of the members on the forum, including me, do the medicals before submitting the application 

Cheers


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Hi,

I am a permanent resident of Australia and is currently living in Australia. Can someone please share what is the quickest way to bring your partner here? I am not married yet but my fiancé (arranged and the relationship is only 2 months old) is overseas.

Shall I go via the normal offshore partner visa or after getting married this year or applying the Prospective Marriage Visa is a better option.

Thanks


----------



## superman89

sandeep hero said:


> :fencing::fencing:


Hey Sandeep any response so far , its been a long wait for you as well.


----------



## ali_7827

hello everyone, hope you're all doing well. I have a query regarding the subclass 309 offshore partner visa. I would really appreciate if someone could answer because I'm very confused. Actually, im confused about the form 40sp the sponsorship. I'm not sure if I need to fill out the form through my immi account or my wife's immi account. furthermore, I want to start the application as soon as possible, therefore, is it necessary to have all the documents ready before you submit form 47sp? or I can just submit the form 47sp pay the fee and at least get in the queue. subsequently, at my own pace, i can upload all the documents needed to support my application. please guide me how to start the application as quickly as possible so that our case is in the queue as we all know its a very long wait.


----------



## VRS

Hey, how did you get your wife initially just after marriage? Have you applied spouse visa in India or after coming here?


----------



## VRS

Hey, have you got any answer for this? I am getting married in a month too. Need to bring my wife here.


----------



## VRS

*Marrying Soon- Need to get my wife*

Dear Members,

Hope you all are getting the visa yiu are after!!

I am a PR of Australia and I am getting married next month. I need to get my wife here after marriage.

I have heard we need to apply for "Partner Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)" at the same time in India and once the 309 is granted, she can travel with me.

But will they grant this in quick time or will there be a long wait?

Also, what are the other options to get my wife here 309 visa consumes time. Can we apply for a visitor visa to get them here?

Please kindly advise.

Thank you.
-VRS


----------



## Chetu

Hello people!

I am on my PR in Aus, and I got married last year after receiving my PR in 2013. My question is regarding partner visa. Is there any other cheaper option to get my partner a visa to work in Aus (She is here on a visitor visa 600 and without no further stay or 8503 condition on it). I feel the 7000AUD for onshore partner visa or the offshore one is really ridiculously priced :/ Almost like getting ripped off cos you love someone and want to be with them in Oz


----------



## VRS

Hi Chetu,

After marriage, how did you get your wife to Australia. I mean what visa? Havent you applied for a partner visa staright away?.

I agree with you in totality, 7000 is rip off and you cannot escape as you are married to live together.


----------



## Chetu

VRS said:


> Hi Chetu,
> 
> After marriage, how did you get your wife to Australia. I mean what visa? Havent you applied for a partner visa staright away?.
> 
> I agree with you in totality, 7000 is rip off and you cannot escape as you are married to live together.


Hi, I got here on a visitor visa 600 and planning to make a visa for her while she is onshore here.


----------



## VRS

Chetu said:


> Hi, I got here on a visitor visa 600 and planning to make a visa for her while she is onshore here.


Okay, have they not questioned you/your wife why you applying a visitor visa when you are married to her? Also, on her visitir visa, did she go out of the country every 3 months?


----------



## Chetu

VRS said:


> Okay, have they not questioned you/your wife why you applying a visitor visa when you are married to her? Also, on her visitir visa, did she go out of the country every 3 months?


She has just come here as a tourist for the first time and ya it will be up in 3 months. She came here on it cos she had no other visa...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*Question regarding 100 subclass*

Hi,

My partner had applied for subclass 309 partner visa two years ago. however, we have not received any email from the visa officer to apply for the 100 subclass. Can someone tell me how can we contact them or simply apply from IMMI account?

Regards
R


----------



## NB

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner had applied for subclass 309 partner visa two years ago. however, we have not received any email from the visa officer to apply for the 100 subclass. Can someone tell me how can we contact them or simply apply from IMMI account?
> 
> Regards
> R


When was the 309 visa actually issued ?

Cheers


----------



## girlaussie

Check your email/junk emails as the department usually contact the applicant via email or post. If you don't hear from them by next week, then contact DIBP and confirm if you could apply online or paper application. (I reckon if you have not made your first 309 visa application online then you have to do the paper application. This was the case sometimes ago, not sure if this is still the case). 

Girl Aussie 



Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner had applied for subclass 309 partner visa two years ago. however, we have not received any email from the visa officer to apply for the 100 subclass. Can someone tell me how can we contact them or simply apply from IMMI account?
> 
> Regards
> R


----------



## girlaussie

It doesn't matter when 309 was issued, clients are eligible for 100 visa from the date of their first visa lodgement not the date it was issued.

Girl Aussie



newbienz said:


> When was the 309 visa actually issued ?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## haqureshi

Hi Everyone, 

I m going to apply offshore partner 309 visa for my wife from Pakistan.There is a requirement ofattach affidavit of 2 people from Pakistan as witness of relationship/marriage , and a statement of relationship. 

It will be really helpful if someone who has gone through the process can share the templates/samples for above mentioned documents. As I will be doing the application myself and don’t have much of any idea what would be written in these documents bearing in my mind my marriage is an arranged marriage. Any leads in this regard will be highly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## sandeshrego

haqureshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I m going to apply offshore partner 309 visa for my wife from Pakistan.There is a requirement ofattach affidavit of 2 people from Pakistan as witness of relationship/marriage , and a statement of relationship.
> 
> It will be really helpful if someone who has gone through the process can share the templates/samples for above mentioned documents. As I will be doing the application myself and don’t have much of any idea what would be written in these documents bearing in my mind my marriage is an arranged marriage. Any leads in this regard will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


Its Form 888, for two winesess. Fill two Form 888 Forms and sign from two witnesses, Then Do affidavit from Lawyer.

Statement means how, where and when you met, It needs to be typed in the online form before u pay your visa, so write down now and then type online


----------



## pakdoctor

haqureshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I m going to apply offshore partner 309 visa for my wife from Pakistan.There is a requirement ofattach affidavit of 2 people from Pakistan as witness of relationship/marriage , and a statement of relationship.
> 
> It will be really helpful if someone who has gone through the process can share the templates/samples for above mentioned documents. As I will be doing the application myself and don’t have much of any idea what would be written in these documents bearing in my mind my marriage is an arranged marriage. Any leads in this regard will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


The affidavit is made by the same procedure as any legal affidvait (stamp paper) is made from your local katchehry. Talk to any lawyer or agent at your katchehry and they'll make an affidavit for you with all the legal requirements. Before you do that, get two statements written up in MS Word and take with you to the katchehry. The statements should answer pretty much the same questions as Form 888 does, that is how does the guarantor know the applicant and their spouse and how do they believe their relationship to be genuine. There is no specific template for this.

The guarantor will then sign the affidavit, attach a copy of their CNIC and the lawyer/agent will notarise the affidavit. Shouldn't cost more than a few hundred rupees.


----------



## yousufkhan

Hi,

I want to know that is there any possibility of early partner visa grant(309/100) if the applicant is from low-risk area such as England or Canada? And does low-risk country applicant have lesser chance of rejection? Or CO treat every case as same? 

Regards.


----------



## pakistani2016

hi guys , hope everyone is fine

Just needed some help for my wife's 309/100 from Pakistan

1 - TypeStage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (300,309/100,820/801)

Is this the correct visa application? it doesnot specifically lets me choose 309/100 , I assume the CO decides as my wife is offshore so a 309/100 would be granted


2 - Migrating members of the family unit
Are there any migrating members of the family unit included in this application?

YES/NO? I assume as our family now consists of me+wife only , so this should be NO

3 - Non-migrating members of the family unit
Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

YES/NO? I assume as our family now consists of me+wife only , so this should be NO

4 - Is this applicant related to the sponsor by blood, marriage or adoption?
Yes/NO? not really sure if this should be a YES or a NO based on the nature of the question


Kindly advise - TIA


----------



## pakdoctor

pakistani2016 said:


> hi guys , hope everyone is fine
> 
> Just needed some help for my wife's 309/100 from Pakistan
> 
> 1 - TypeStage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (300,309/100,820/801)
> 
> Is this the correct visa application? it doesnot specifically lets me choose 309/100 , I assume the CO decides as my wife is offshore so a 309/100 would be granted
> 
> 
> 2 - Migrating members of the family unit
> Are there any migrating members of the family unit included in this application?
> 
> YES/NO? I assume as our family now consists of me+wife only , so this should be NO
> 
> 3 - Non-migrating members of the family unit
> Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> YES/NO? I assume as our family now consists of me+wife only , so this should be NO
> 
> 4 - Is this applicant related to the sponsor by blood, marriage or adoption?
> Yes/NO? not really sure if this should be a YES or a NO based on the nature of the question
> 
> 
> Kindly advise - TIA


1. I think you are right, although I can't remember what I chose when I applied for my wife's visa.

2. You are correct. Choose YES only if the primary applicant has any dependent kids who will be migrating with them.

3. This should list all the immediate family members of the applicant. That means her parents and siblings.

4. If you are married to a cousin, that means you're related "by blood". A friend of mine married his cousin (as is very common in Pakistan) and his lawyer, who is a very respected veteran of the industry, advised him to choose "by blood".


----------



## yousufkhan

yousufkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know that is there any possibility of early partner visa grant(309/100) if the applicant is from low-risk area such as England or Canada? And does low-risk country applicant have lesser chance of rejection? Or CO treat every case as same?
> 
> Regards.


-
Anyone gonna answer my query ?


----------



## pakdoctor

yousufkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know that is there any possibility of early partner visa grant(309/100) if the applicant is from low-risk area such as England or Canada? And does low-risk country applicant have lesser chance of rejection? Or CO treat every case as same?
> 
> Regards.


Some people from low-risk countries with a solid relationship history and excellent documentary evidence have seen their applications processed in a couple of months instead of the usual 12 months. However it is impossible to predict for individual cases.


----------



## pakdoctor

pakdoctor said:


> Some people from low-risk countries with a solid relationship history and excellent documentary evidence have seen their applications processed in a couple of months instead of the usual 12 months. However it is impossible to predict for individual cases.


The same law applies to all applicants regardless of their country of origin, but it looks like there is more due diligence by Case Officers in case of high risk countries. This is primarily due to a worse track record of fraud from the so-called high risk countries and a lack of authenticity of documents. So I don't blame the case officers for being extra careful.


----------



## yousufkhan

pakdoctor said:


> Some people from low-risk countries with a solid relationship history and excellent documentary evidence have seen their applications processed in a couple of months instead of the usual 12 months. However it is impossible to predict for individual cases.


-

So what I infer is that solid evidences count more compared to country risk profile. Thanks for answering my query


----------



## pakdoctor

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> So what I infer is that solid evidences count more compared to country risk profile. Thanks for answering my query


By the way, if your potential spouse is from the UK or Canada and under 30 years of age, they can come to Australia on a Working Holiday Visa and stay for a year. Once they are onshore, they can apply for the onshore Partner visa. That way you can both be together for as long as it takes the visa application to process.


----------



## indiference

yousufkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know that is there any possibility of early partner visa grant(309/100) if the applicant is from low-risk area such as England or Canada? And does low-risk country applicant have lesser chance of rejection? Or CO treat every case as same?
> 
> Regards.




Hi Mate, 

To the best of my knowledge, the time frame for partner visa is between 12-15 months irrespective of the country of origin unlike skilled migration visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

pakistani2016 said:


> hi guys , hope everyone is fine
> 
> 
> 
> Just needed some help for my wife's 309/100 from Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - TypeStage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (300,309/100,820/801)
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the correct visa application? it doesnot specifically lets me choose 309/100 , I assume the CO decides as my wife is offshore so a 309/100 would be granted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - Migrating members of the family unit
> 
> Are there any migrating members of the family unit included in this application?
> 
> 
> 
> YES/NO? I assume as our family now consists of me+wife only , so this should be NO
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - Non-migrating members of the family unit
> 
> Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> 
> 
> YES/NO? I assume as our family now consists of me+wife only , so this should be NO
> 
> 
> 
> 4 - Is this applicant related to the sponsor by blood, marriage or adoption?
> 
> Yes/NO? not really sure if this should be a YES or a NO based on the nature of the question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly advise - TIA




1 - you apply for both visa’s together, there is no option to select, the CO will decide weather to grant 309 or 100. Most likely if you have been in a relationship for more than 3/ 4 years( do not remember exactly) or 2 years with a kid out of the relationship then it will be a 100 grant else it will be 309.

2) migrating member will only be your wife.

3) this will include your wife’s siblings and parents including half or step siblings.

4) by marriage most likely unless it was a cousin marriage then will be by blood as stated by another member as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

pakdoctor said:


> By the way, if your potential spouse is from the UK or Canada and under 30 years of age, they can come to Australia on a Working Holiday Visa and stay for a year. Once they are onshore, they can apply for the onshore Partner visa. That way you can both be together for as long as it takes the visa application to process.


-
That's a pretty good option actually. Only concern is whether there is limit on what kind of work they can do.


----------



## yousufkhan

indiference said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, the time frame for partner visa is between 12-15 months irrespective of the country of origin unlike skilled migration visa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## pakistani2016

indiference said:


> 1 - you apply for both visa’s together, there is no option to select, the CO will decide weather to grant 309 or 100. Most likely if you have been in a relationship for more than 3/ 4 years( do not remember exactly) or 2 years with a kid out of the relationship then it will be a 100 grant else it will be 309.
> 
> 2) migrating member will only be your wife.
> 
> 3) this will include your wife’s siblings and parents including half or step siblings.
> 
> 4) by marriage most likely unless it was a cousin marriage then will be by blood as stated by another member as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks bro , appreciate ur input and taking the time to help me


----------



## pakdoctor

yousufkhan said:


> -
> That's a pretty good option actually. Only concern is whether there is limit on what kind of work they can do.


There is no limit to the kind of work they can do. The only condition is they can work with one employer for a maximum of 6 months during their stay. But surely this minor limit is still better than spending 12 months away from one's spouse.


----------



## yousufkhan

pakdoctor said:


> There is no limit to the kind of work they can do. The only condition is they can work with one employer for a maximum of 6 months during their stay. But surely this minor limit is still better than spending 12 months away from one's spouse.


-
I read through the official website where nothing is mentioned about condition for first time applying the visa however there are condition to be certain job types when applying second time for the visa. However, it is pretty awesome as one can process for the partner visa while partner being there. Bridging visa can be attain until the decision is made on partner visa in case if 12 months holiday visa expires.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

girlaussie said:


> Check your email/junk emails as the department usually contact the applicant via email or post. If you don't hear from them by next week, then contact DIBP and confirm if you could apply online or paper application. (I reckon if you have not made your first 309 visa application online then you have to do the paper application. This was the case sometimes ago, not sure if this is still the case).
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi Girl Aussie,

Thank you for your reply. I learnt that since June 2017, the DIBP has stopped sending letter for visa subclass 309 applicants regarding their eligibility to apply for visa subclass 100.

Now, I have a question regarding the set of documents my partner needs as additional documents for visa subclass 100. She has been living overseas for more than a year (in total) after her 309 visa was granted. Does she have to provide an overseas police clearance certificate?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
R


----------



## iamishant

Hello Everyone

I am planning to apply for Partner Visa (309) for my wife. I have two queries here :

1. I have heard from people that if you submit all the documents at once and if the Case office does not ask for any more documents, then you can get the Visa 5-6 months. Has anyone seen that happening? Is there any truth attached to this?

2. For sponsor documents, they need proof that I live in Australia. For that, documents required on HomeAffairs website are as below

Mortgage or lease documents for the house they live in
Electricity, gas or telephone bills.

I want to know that can I give only one of these or both of them are required?

Thank you


----------



## yousufkhan

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Girl Aussie,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I learnt that since June 2017, the DIBP has stopped sending letter for visa subclass 309 applicants regarding their eligibility to apply for visa subclass 100.
> 
> Now, I have a question regarding the set of documents my partner needs as additional documents for visa subclass 100. She has been living overseas for more than a year (in total) after her 309 visa was granted. Does she have to provide an overseas police clearance certificate?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> R


-
For Police clearance certificate, please refer the following guidelines: If you are applying for temporary or permanent migration 



> "For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age."


----------



## nsaini23

*Partner Visa 47SP(Online) getting error "we have not been able to confirm their locat*

Hello Everyone,

I am an Australian citizen and got married in India recently. My wife is in India and now i have to apply for the partner visa. I am getting an error when i file her detail as an applicant on immi account. it throws an error "Applicant XXXXXXXX is not able to complete an application for this visa as we have not been able to confirm their location. The applicant will not be able to continue and should review the eligibility information on our website"

The system is asking me few questions.
1.) Applicant is outside Australia: yes
2.) location of the applicant: India
legal status of the location: Citizen
3.) Are you applying for prospective marriage visa: No

and then after its asking me to add my wife's details (passport ones) and right after its throwing an error.
Any help would be much appreciated.

Regards,
Naresh Saini


----------



## insouciant

Hello Guys

I am Australian PR and living in Sydney from the last 2 years. I want to apply for subclass 309 visa. My wife is currently studying and her degree will end in December 2018. Is there any visa condition to travel to Australia immediately after visa is granted or she can come to Australia after one year when her degree is completed?


----------



## pakdoctor

insouciant said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I am Australian PR and living in Sydney from the last 2 years. I want to apply for subclass 309 visa. My wife is currently studying and her degree will end in December 2018. Is there any visa condition to travel to Australia immediately after visa is granted or she can come to Australia after one year when her degree is completed?


If your wife applies for her visa today, it will most likely take around 11 to 15 months anyway. That'll take her to 2019.

Also, when a visa is granted to someone, they're usually given a couple of months' time to enter Australia. More specifically, the last date to enter is usually 12 months from the day the applicant got their Medicals and Police Checks done. So to be on the safe side, apply for the visa now and wait 3-4 months before getting your Medicals and Police Checks. The case officer won't be looking at the application before 6-8 months anyway.

Good luck.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ankur Gupta said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I need a bit of Information, I'm a Permanent Resident and had applied for my wife's Spouse Visa (309/100) in Sep 2017. In December I had applied for my wife's Tourist Visa so that she can come and join me here in Australia until DIAC takes a decision on her 309 (TR) visa. She was granted a Tourist Visa within 3 weeks and she joined me in Jan,2018. Now couple of days ago I received an email from the Department stating that they wish to take a decision on her 309 visa and that she needs to leave the country within 28 days so that they can take a decision on her 309 Partner application as she had applied it from off-shore.
> 
> They have said in their email that "We will check at the end of the 28th day whether the applicant" is outside of the country and in case if she's still not outside of Australia it may adversely effect the outcome of her application.
> Also they have mentioned that they need minimum 5 working days to take a decision and have not mentioned an upper limit.
> 
> Now I want to understand that if we book a holiday trip to Bali/some other place for say 7-8 days before the expiry period of the 28 day and notify them that my wife has exited, will they take a decision before expiry of the 28 day period or will they compulsorily wait for the 28 day period and only at the end of the 28 day period take decision.
> 
> We don't want to be stuck in a situation where we have exhausted our holiday in Bali/other destination and they have still not taken a decision. We'll be stuck and she'll be left with no option to stay back or return to India until they take a decision.
> 
> I want to understand that firstly will they take decision before 28 days if my wife leaves the country?
> Secondly how much time do they usually take to make a decision if all documentation is complete and finalized and they just need to take a decision.
> 
> Any guidance, help will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Ankur Gupta


We also received similar correspondence from DIAC. The day we left australia, our visa was granted. So, book your holiday for a week. If all your documents were complete, you will receive the grant very next day.


----------



## ketheess

Hi Guys/experts

We have applied 309 provisional on October 27th 2017. 
we haven't heard anything from immigration yet. 
I just wondering if anyone can share your ideas regarding that. 

Applied - 27/10/2017 - Cololmbo
Medical - 30/10/2017
PCC - November first week

I think we have submitted all the required documents. 

Thanks
Kethees


----------



## indiference

ketheess said:


> Hi Guys/experts
> 
> We have applied 309 provisional on October 27th 2017.
> we haven't heard anything from immigration yet.
> I just wondering if anyone can share your ideas regarding that.
> 
> Applied - 27/10/2017 - Cololmbo
> Medical - 30/10/2017
> PCC - November first week
> 
> I think we have submitted all the required documents.
> 
> Thanks
> Kethees




Hi Kethees,

309/100 visa takes around 9-15 months, its hardly been 4 months since your application. Few more months to go, start expecting good news after another 5 months. 

Thanks,
Wasif.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ketheess

indiference said:


> Hi Kethees,
> 
> 309/100 visa takes around 9-15 months, its hardly been 4 months since your application. Few more months to go, start expecting good news after another 5 months.
> 
> Thanks,
> Wasif.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate, 

I already knew this information regarding 9 to 15 months. the reason i placed my post here to get more information from some one who got visa early. There are some visa applicants got their visa within 3 months, 4 months and 6 months from Colombo office. 

Thanks for your heads up.


----------



## bharathi039

Hi All, 

Been going through lots of posts in this forum and finally ended up here.. 

I am planning to get married in next 6 months and I wanna bring my spouse soon after marriage (in 7 days). I am aware of 309(Partner) + 600(tourist) visa stuffs.. And could see people apply for 309 and then get their Tourist visa granted to bring their spouse with them.. 

Is it feasible to get the tourist visa first(to make sure that she can fly anytime) and then go ahead with 309 (partner) Visa. Has anyone tried that way?? 

I am trying to minimize the wait time between my marriage and return date to Aus. Any inputs would be highly appreciated..


----------



## indiference

ketheess said:


> Mate,
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew this information regarding 9 to 15 months. the reason i placed my post here to get more information from some one who got visa early. There are some visa applicants got their visa within 3 months, 4 months and 6 months from Colombo office.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your heads up.




The applicants who got their visa early are purely on the discrearion of the case officer, noone can tell you any specific reason, its purely on luck and there is no way to predict that. May you be one of the lucky one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

*Any early approvals / Documents asked by CO?*

Hi All,

I am married since 7 years, and while applying for my 189, I couldn't applied for my wife in the same application due to some last moment financial crunch. 
Thus, I lodged for Partner visa (309/100) in January 2018. I have uploaded all the documents upfront, including her medicals and PCC and my PCC as well.
Haven't yet heard anything back from CO. 
What is the average duration for COs to get back to you asking for any documents?
Has anyone been asked for any extra documents from CO, after uploading all upfront?


----------



## indiference

pratik.itworld said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am married since 7 years, and while applying for my 189, I couldn't applied for my wife in the same application due to some last moment financial crunch.
> 
> Thus, I lodged for Partner visa (309/100) in January 2018. I have uploaded all the documents upfront, including her medicals and PCC and my PCC as well.
> 
> Haven't yet heard anything back from CO.
> 
> What is the average duration for COs to get back to you asking for any documents?
> 
> Has anyone been asked for any extra documents from CO, after uploading all upfront?




COs will only contact incase they need something, in some cases people got direct grants without even getting a single emails from their CO. Therefore if you have submitted all documents and the CO doesnt need anything additional from you, you might just get the grant email however in your case, its just been 2 months so its too early to conclude anything. In our case, the first and the last contact CO made was when he was decision ready and wanting my wife to exit australia and asked for my australian PCC and polio certificate for my son.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

indiference said:


> COs will only contact incase they need something, in some cases people got direct grants without even getting a single emails from their CO. Therefore if you have submitted all documents and the CO doesnt need anything additional from you, you might just get the grant email however in your case, its just been 2 months so its too early to conclude anything. In our case, the first and the last contact CO made was when he was decision ready and wanting my wife to exit australia and asked for my australian PCC and polio certificate for my son.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply indiference.
It was just that I was worried, if CO comes back after 6 months and then asks for some documents, which will delay the process more. But yes, can't do anything with the ball in their court.
However, if you can tell me, in how many days your wife got the partner visa after moving out of Australia.


----------



## indiference

Well in our case once my wife and son were out of Australia, the visa came on the 3rd working day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

pratik.itworld said:


> Thanks for your reply indiference.
> 
> It was just that I was worried, if CO comes back after 6 months and then asks for some documents, which will delay the process more. But yes, can't do anything with the ball in their court.
> 
> However, if you can tell me, in how many days your wife got the partner visa after moving out of Australia.




Go through the document check list and if you have uploaded all relevant documents then you dont have to worry about being asked for any documents which will delay the process. In my personal opinion, the only documents which takes time is the PCC i.e. if you have a long travel history else all other documents are quite staright forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeshrego

bharathi039 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been going through lots of posts in this forum and finally ended up here..
> 
> I am planning to get married in next 6 months and I wanna bring my spouse soon after marriage (in 7 days). I am aware of 309(Partner) + 600(tourist) visa stuffs.. And could see people apply for 309 and then get their Tourist visa granted to bring their spouse with them..
> 
> Is it feasible to get the tourist visa first(to make sure that she can fly anytime) and then go ahead with 309 (partner) Visa. Has anyone tried that way??
> 
> I am trying to minimize the wait time between my marriage and return date to Aus. Any inputs would be highly appreciated..


Is it feasible to get the tourist visa first(to make sure that she can fly anytime) and then go ahead with 309 (partner) Visa. Has anyone tried that way?? 

usually people avoid it. Coz it shows she is here on visit visa and then you planned for her spouse visa. This is my opinion and my experience 
I have applied for spouse visa first on Jan 29th 2018, and then applied for her visit visa on 14th Feb 2018 and she got her visit visa grant on 10th March 2018. This is the info I can give you. This is easier and better


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Hi,

I am a permanent resident of Australia and is currently living in Australia. Can someone please share what is the quickest way to bring your partner here? I am not married yet but my fiance (arranged and the relationship is only 2 months old) is overseas.

Shall I go via the normal offshore partner visa after getting married this year or applying the Prospective Marriage Visa is a better option.

Can I or through someone else bring her on a tourist visa here and then file the partner visa while at onshore?

Thanks


----------



## pratik.itworld

sandeshrego said:


> Is it feasible to get the tourist visa first(to make sure that she can fly anytime) and then go ahead with 309 (partner) Visa. Has anyone tried that way??
> 
> usually people avoid it. Coz it shows she is here on visit visa and then you planned for her spouse visa. This is my opinion and my experience
> I have applied for spouse visa first on Jan 29th 2018, and then applied for her visit visa on 14th Feb 2018 and she got her visit visa grant on 10th March 2018. This is the info I can give you. This is easier and better


Did you applied for your wife's visitor's visa (sponsored) or purely a tourist visa?
What's the visa duration she got?


----------



## iamnewhere

*Document attestation*

Hi guys,

Do we need to attest all our documents (bank statement, whatsapp chat, Indian ID, passport, joint travel tickets).... ?

Can we get it attested from a physiotherapist in australia?

Regards


----------



## iamnewhere

And can we use (Indian) passport as proof of age?


----------



## gchabs

So, I secured my PR back in 2015 and got it activated in Feb 2016. Just spent a couple of weeks and returned to Dubai were I reside. Back then I was Single.

2 years fast forward to today. I am still in Dubai, UAE and got married 4 months back, however only got my marriage legally registered last month. Now, me and my wife have known each other for almost 2 years and are planning to move to Australia. For this reason I would like someone to guide me on how should we be going about making the move ? 

1) Can I apply for her spouse visa while we both are outside Australia? or I must move there first and then only will be allowed to put her application in?
2) Would it be required for me to be employed in Australia to apply for her spousal visa or it would be okay to process her partner visa even though I remain unemployed ?
3) I see a lot of PR holders have applied for spouse visa and then visit visa. Some who have gotten this visit visa, what do they plan after getting the visit visa? Make an application for some kind of bridging visa entitling spouse to work ?

Please advise,
Gchabs


----------



## sameerb

*FOI Act - Form 424-A*

Hi Guys,

Does anyone of you have any experience / info about FOI Act - Form 424A (Right to request information related to your application)

I am intending to request all transcripts, information etc from the Australian High Commission in Pakistan about my wife's spouse visa application which is still underprogress.

I just need to understand if anyone knows;

Will my request to information under FOI Act also grant me;

1) All calls script or recording made by Case officer to my wife and family?
2) All information documented by CO on my wife's case so far?

Or it will just provide me with the copy of documents we have submitted with the application?


Regards,


----------



## chkopidtsni

*309 partner visa granted in 2 months !!*

Hello All 

My wife got her partner visa granted in 2 months 

We appointed a migration agent, who was very helpful and honest with us, and applied in 28th December 2017, she did the medical and police checks, and after 2 months times we received the golden e-mail from the agent stating that the visa is granted 

The visa is granted in 19th March 2018, ( if we do not count the weekends and public holidays, and count only working days) 

we were not expecting the visa to be granted in 2 months time,..!!! but the sooner the better  

Good luck all


----------



## pakdoctor

chkopidtsni said:


> Hello All
> 
> My wife got her partner visa granted in 2 months
> 
> We appointed a migration agent, who was very helpful and honest with us, and applied in 28th December 2017, she did the medical and police checks, and after 2 months times we received the golden e-mail from the agent stating that the visa is granted
> 
> Good luck all


That's awesome. Could you please tell me the name (and website if they have one) of your agent? I'm looking for a reliable agent so would be good to get a recommendation. Thanks


----------



## pakdoctor

sameerberlas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone of you have any experience / info about FOI Act - Form 424A (Right to request information related to your application)
> 
> I am intending to request all transcripts, information etc from the Australian High Commission in Pakistan about my wife's spouse visa application which is still underprogress.
> 
> I just need to understand if anyone knows;
> 
> Will my request to information under FOI Act also grant me;
> 
> 1) All calls script or recording made by Case officer to my wife and family?
> 2) All information documented by CO on my wife's case so far?
> 
> Or it will just provide me with the copy of documents we have submitted with the application?
> 
> 
> Regards,


I put in an FOI request for my wife's Partner visa application. An immigration agent had earlier advised us that DIBP (or DHA now) will provide us with all the info they have about us. However we were disappointed to find they only gave us the documents we had provided to them. There were no call transcripts or their own notes in the file. They took somewhere around 6 weeks to provide us with the information. 

The reason they gave us for not providing us call logs and their file notes was on the lines of: this file contains information about a third party whose consent we do not have to disclose their information. I don't know what third party exactly they were referring to. 

I would advise you to pay up an experienced agent to file an FOI request to maximise chances of getting the full file back.


----------



## chkopidtsni

pakdoctor said:


> That's awesome. Could you please tell me the name (and website if they have one) of your agent? I'm looking for a reliable agent so would be good to get a recommendation. Thanks



I need first to ask the agent If I can provide the details in public.


----------



## sameerb

chkopidtsni said:


> Hello All
> 
> My wife got her partner visa granted in 2 months
> 
> We appointed a migration agent, who was very helpful and honest with us, and applied in 28th December 2017, she did the medical and police checks, and after 2 months times we received the golden e-mail from the agent stating that the visa is granted
> 
> The visa is granted in 19th March 2018, ( if we do not count the weekends and public holidays, and count only working days)
> 
> we were not expecting the visa to be granted in 2 months time,..!!! but the sooner the better
> 
> Good luck all



Congratulations bro!

Though, I am not sure this fast process is due to agent or may be Australian embassy in applicant's country might have quick process. Would you mind sharing which country/nationality your spouse is from?


Regards,


----------



## sameerb

pakdoctor said:


> I put in an FOI request for my wife's Partner visa application. An immigration agent had earlier advised us that DIBP (or DHA now) will provide us with all the info they have about us. However we were disappointed to find they only gave us the documents we had provided to them. There were no call transcripts or their own notes in the file. They took somewhere around 6 weeks to provide us with the information.
> 
> The reason they gave us for not providing us call logs and their file notes was on the lines of: this file contains information about a third party whose consent we do not have to disclose their information. I don't know what third party exactly they were referring to.
> 
> I would advise you to pay up an experienced agent to file an FOI request to maximize chances of getting the full file back.



Thanks for the reply,

However, can you please let me know following;

1) In your spouse visa case, were the calls from CO made to any relative other than your spouse? And did you submit their (relative) letter of consent to disclose their information with FOI application?

2) In FOI application were you the main requester of information or your spouse? 


Regards,


----------



## sameerb

iamnewhere said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do we need to attest all our documents (bank statement, whatsapp chat, Indian ID, passport, joint travel tickets).... ?
> 
> Can we get it attested from a physiotherapist in australia?
> 
> Regards


Bank statement, whatsapp chat, joint travel receipts = No need to attest

Indian ID / Passport: If you upload scanned copy of original document then NO need to attest.

Attestation is usually done for photocopy of any original document, statutory statements or translated documents etc.


Regarding passport being accepted as proof of age. Not sure


----------



## pakdoctor

sameerberlas said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> However, can you please let me know following;
> 
> 1) In your spouse visa case, were the calls from CO made to any relative other than your spouse? And did you submit their (relative) letter of consent to disclose their information with FOI application?
> 
> 2) In FOI application were you the main requester of information or your spouse?
> 
> 
> Regards,


1) Yes a relative was called in relation to the application. And no we did not attach that relative's letter of consent as we had no idea we needed that. In my earlier post where I said I had no idea what 3rd party they were talking about, I kind of knew that relative was the 3rd party 

2) The spouse, being the applicant, was the requester. I don't remember the form details now but I think I did provide my consent on the form too.


----------



## iamnewhere

Thanks for the information.

We got case officer assigned and he requested for form 80 and 40SP.

However, the application status still says "Received " instead of "information requested "

My question is how soon will we get the VISA once we submit the documents since we cannot press the "information provided" button.

And we submitted most documents, does the CO goes through the documents and then request the missing ones?


----------



## NB

iamnewhere said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> We got case officer assigned and he requested for form 80 and 40SP.
> 
> However, the application status still says "Received " instead of "information requested "
> 
> My question is how soon will we get the VISA once we submit the documents since we cannot press the "information provided" button.
> 
> And we submitted most documents, does the CO goes through the documents and then request the missing ones?


It’s an anomaly 

Once you are have uploaded the forms, You should write to the CO to activate the IP button, so that you can press the same

When you will get the grant, no once can predict.
If the CO may again ask for more documents, quite possible
Many members have been asked

Cheers


----------



## iamnewhere

May I know what's an IP button?


----------



## iamnewhere

My bad.. IP = information provided. 


I will inform him to provide this button 1st and then upload the documents since I am still waiting for my PCC.


----------



## iamnewhere

Guys, 

My wife got her PR in August 2017
We applied for my 309/100 in March.

My wife visited India for 1 month.

And has not lived in India for 12 months for last 5 years. 

Does she need to reapply Indian PCC or she can use the last PCC which she got in 2016.

Any help on this will be appreciated since CO has been assigned and he has asked us to submit 40SP. 

And if PCC is required then how much time it takes and how to get it from Australia?


----------



## sameerb

pakdoctor said:


> 1) Yes a relative was called in relation to the application. And no we did not attach that relative's letter of consent as we had no idea we needed that. In my earlier post where I said I had no idea what 3rd party they were talking about, I kind of knew that relative was the 3rd party
> 
> 2) The spouse, being the applicant, was the requester. I don't remember the form details now but I think I did provide my consent on the form too.


Thanks for you detailed answer. My application is almost ready.
I have this one last query if anyone knows the answer

For Freedom Of Information request they have one mailing address as well as an email. 

Can FOI request also be made via sending form+docs to their email address?

Or is it necessary to make a paper application?

I am asking this because most of the documents like my wife & relatives ID card certified copies are with me in scanned soft copy condition. Not the original attested copy.


Regards


----------



## iamnewhere

newbienz said:


> It’s an anomaly
> 
> Once you are have uploaded the forms, You should write to the CO to activate the IP button, so that you can press the same
> 
> When you will get the grant, no once can predict.
> If the CO may again ask for more documents, quite possible
> Many members have been asked
> 
> Cheers


We emailed the VFS and told them our problem, instead of fixing it, they sent us links of problems and their solution.

I do not know whats happening.

Anyway, my wife never lived in India for more than 90 days in last 5 years, she got her PCC in 2014, will that PCC be valid if we upload it?


----------



## indiference

iamnewhere said:


> Guys,
> 
> My wife got her PR in August 2017
> We applied for my 309/100 in March.
> 
> My wife visited India for 1 month.
> 
> And has not lived in India for 12 months for last 5 years.
> 
> Does she need to reapply Indian PCC or she can use the last PCC which she got in 2016.
> 
> Any help on this will be appreciated since CO has been assigned and he has asked us to submit 40SP.
> 
> And if PCC is required then how much time it takes and how to get it from Australia?




Hi, PCC of country of passport is needed for the sponsor irrespective of weather she/he has lived there after migrating to aus or not. I had to provide mine for my country of passport, Aus and dxb for sponsoring my wife on 309/100. Its best that arrange for it after visa submission within 2 or 3 months if you anticipate that it might take time. It will not be required immediately and it has an expiry of 1 year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamnewhere

indiference said:


> Hi, PCC of country of passport is needed for the sponsor irrespective of weather she/he has lived there after migrating to aus or not. I had to provide mine for my country of passport, Aus and dxb for sponsoring my wife on 309/100. Its best that arrange for it after visa submission within 2 or 3 months if you anticipate that it might take time. It will not be required immediately and it has an expiry of 1 year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did they request or you provided it?


----------



## indiference

iamnewhere said:


> did they request or you provided it?




They requested me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishsingh2902

Request you to please help me with the query:

I am planning to apply for a 309 visa for my to-be wife once we get married this year. Since it is an arranged marriage we do not have sufficient "evidence of relationship"- financial, nature of household etc. Other than this we can get marriage certificates, statutory agreements etc. Are we likely to get a favourable decision based on this evidence? 

Note: We can get some other documents- skye, whatsapp records. And we can also open a joint bank account/joint insurance policy once we get married. Is this evidence considered enough?


----------



## O88V

pratik.itworld said:


> sandeshrego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it feasible to get the tourist visa first(to make sure that she can fly anytime) and then go ahead with 309 (partner) Visa. Has anyone tried that way??
> 
> usually people avoid it. Coz it shows she is here on visit visa and then you planned for her spouse visa. This is my opinion and my experience
> I have applied for spouse visa first on Jan 29th 2018, and then applied for her visit visa on 14th Feb 2018 and she got her visit visa grant on 10th March 2018. This is the info I can give you. This is easier and better
> 
> 
> 
> Did you applied for your wife's visitor's visa (sponsored) or purely a tourist visa?
> What's the visa duration she got?
Click to expand...

Hi @sandeshrego
Could you please share bit more information with us? What was the subclass of the Visa that you got for your wife? Sponsored visitor visa or tourist visa?
Thanks


----------



## verynewuser

applied for 309/100 in 30 May 2017, received directly 100 in 1st week of April 2018.


----------



## sandeshrego

O88V said:


> Hi @sandeshrego
> Could you please share bit more information with us? What was the subclass of the Visa that you got for your wife? Sponsored visitor visa or tourist visa?
> Thanks


I applied for Tourist visa 600


----------



## iamnewhere

indiference said:


> They requested me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey,

the CO requested us 40 sp and Form 80. But he never asked for PCC for my partner in Aus.


----------



## O88V

sandeshrego said:


> I applied for Tourist visa 600


Thanks mate


----------



## RR

verynewuser said:


> applied for 309/100 in 30 May 2017, received directly 100 in 1st week of April 2018.



Mate... are you sure you got granted subclass 100??


----------



## verynewuser

RR said:


> Mate... are you sure you got granted subclass 100??


haha, Yes. Why would I not be sure?


----------



## RR

verynewuser said:


> haha, Yes. Why would I not be sure?


that is awesome mate... usually they grant the Temporary spouse visa 309 and then after 2 years we have to apply for Subclass 100.


----------



## verynewuser

RR said:


> that is awesome mate... usually they grant the Temporary spouse visa 309 and then after 2 years we have to apply for Subclass 100.


Yes, I know that but when you are *married for many years* and *have multiple children together* as a proof of a genuine couple, they can grant you 100 directly.


----------



## iamnewhere

iamnewhere said:


> hey,
> 
> the CO requested us 40 sp and Form 80. But he never asked for PCC for my partner in Aus.



bump


----------



## catchdwind

Hi guys, 

I applied for Tourist Visa SC600 for my wife on Jan 29 and haven't received any outcome till date.

We didn't apply for Partner Visa earlier because we found out she was pregnant and wanted to avoid the medicals until after birth.

But we've already wasted 3 months waiting and finally decided to apply for Partner Visa yesterday April 17. 

Also, as at when we applied for the tourist visa, we wanted just 3 months but since then, my wife has struggled with pregnancy related health issues. So, we decided it's best we are together. Thus, we contacted the department to update our length of stay from 3 months to up to 12 months which means she would have to deliver in Australia. 

Following this, we've been advised that since she would be visiting the hospital while in Australia, she would need to do Medicals including compulsory chest xray and polio vaccination. I feel we are stuck here as I didn't want her to do xray based on many comments here. However, the approved panel physician has said they do it for pregnant women; they use double shield for the xray and give inactive polio vaccine (IPV) for pregnant women. I read about the health undertaken for pregnant women who couldn't do the xray as part of the visa medicals. Since she's from high risk country I fear we can't avoid the xray if we really want to be together asap.

Further search has revealed having xray becomes safer as the pregnancy develops. She's already 17 weeks but I've only seen a report suggesting 28 weeks has no significant risk as the risk is the same for both baby and mama for an exposure of up to 5rads. Her visa is being processed in Pretoria. But I plan calling DIBP Australia to inquire further about the health undertaken for the xray. I may also speak to Bupa for more advice as I hardly trust medical services back home. 

Any idea, tips, advice or contributions as to our best way out of this, with the main goal of bringing her to Oz asap, will be welcomed and appreciated. 

Also, since we've already submitted the tourist visa application for 3 months visit and didn't require medicals at the time. We're no longer able to submit another health declaration for the tourist visa. So, I'm wondering if doing the medical assessment using the partner visa health declarations would also cover the 12 months tourist visit visa.

Furthermore, when she first went to do her polio vaccination at an approved national clinic for travel vaccines, she was exempted from taking both the polio and yellow fever vaccine because she's pregnant. But after the department insisted she should do this, we contacted an approved panel physician and they mentioned IPV. I'm just curious why she and other pregnant women were exempted at the National Clinic, yet its doable by the approved panel physician. 
Does anyone know the effects of polio or yellow fever vaccines on pregnant women?

Finally, any idea why the visa processing has taken this long? Over 80 days already while the global processing standards for the tourist stream states 20 - 33 days since Jan 29 when we applied.


----------



## indiference

iamnewhere said:


> hey,
> 
> 
> 
> the CO requested us 40 sp and Form 80. But he never asked for PCC for my partner in Aus.




For how long is your partner living in Aus? I was asked for Aus PCC just before they were decision ready, besides getting Aus PCC is a very simple process, its all online and the PCC is emailed within a day or two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamnewhere

indiference said:


> iamnewhere said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey,
> 
> 
> 
> the CO requested us 40 sp and Form 80. But he never asked for PCC for my partner in Aus.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 years... PR I think last ýear.
> 
> And I thought Australian police don't provide email of PCC they only mail it via post.
> 
> 
> 
> For how long is your partner living in Aus? I was asked for Aus PCC just before they were decision ready, besides getting Aus PCC is a very simple process, its all online and the PCC is emailed within a day or two.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

5 years... PR I think last ýear.

And I thought Australian police don't provide email of PCC they only mail it via post.


----------



## sober_sandy

Hello,

I have to apply subclass 309/100 visa for my spouse and kids. In the doucuments list at https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Visas/supporting/Pages/partner/applicant-documents.aspx

I can not see the english requirement for my spouse. Do my spouse need to give IELTS for this visa.

Thanks !!
Sandy


----------



## indiference

iamnewhere said:


> 5 years... PR I think last ýear.
> 
> And I thought Australian police don't provide email of PCC they only mail it via post.




Yes you are right, they did mailed it, i thought i got it in an email as well - sorry about that but i did got it in 1 week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiference

sober_sandy said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I have to apply subclass 309/100 visa for my spouse and kids. In the doucuments list at https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Visas/supporting/Pages/partner/applicant-documents.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> I can not see the english requirement for my spouse. Do my spouse need to give IELTS for this visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !!
> 
> Sandy




309/100 visa applicant dont need to appear in IELTS exams.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamnewhere

After 28 days are gone, how much time does it takes for the CO to contact You or grant the visa?

He asked us for some documents. It's been 28days now and we also emailed them that "docs have been uploaded"


----------



## anandc

*Any updates for people who have lodged in 2017*

Any updates for people who have lodged in 2017 for 309 offshore visa ?
Any grants in April or Early May 2018 yet ?
Have heard of only 2 so far frm AHC India - 18th April and 8th May


----------



## indiference

iamnewhere said:


> After 28 days are gone, how much time does it takes for the CO to contact You or grant the visa?
> 
> He asked us for some documents. It's been 28days now and we also emailed them that "docs have been uploaded"




If they are decision ready and need the requested documents as a formality, the decision is within a day or two after you provide the documents but if the documents you submitted needs some work/verification/investigation to be done from their end then it might take longer. If you have submitted everything from your side and the average waiting time has surpassed as well then just sit tight, you will hear good news soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamnewhere

anandc said:


> Any updates for people who have lodged in 2017 for 309 offshore visa ?
> Any grants in April or Early May 2018 yet ?
> Have heard of only 2 so far frm AHC India - 18th April and 8th May


I am in same boat, CO requested 40 SP and form 80 in March, 28 days was supposed to finish on 21st April.

Still no news.... (

Our status says " Received " why did it not change to "Further assesment" (


----------



## iamnewhere

indiference said:


> If they are decision ready and need the requested documents as a formality, the decision is within a day or two after you provide the documents but if the documents you submitted needs some work/verification/investigation to be done from their end then it might take longer. If you have submitted everything from your side and the average waiting time has surpassed as well then just sit tight, you will hear good news soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually my Qatar PCC was pending and when CO requested 40 SP and form 80, we had submitted "intention to obtain"

We got the PCC and other docs and uploaded, sent a email to them regarding the same.

and have gotten no response as of yet, so I think they did not do formality...

i am just wondering how much time it takes for them to verify PCC.

Anyone from India knows if the AHC verifies the Muslim nikah namah which has been ATTESTED by MEA, and has stamp from Magistrate as well

this wait is killing....


----------



## indiference

iamnewhere said:


> Actually my Qatar PCC was pending and when CO requested 40 SP and form 80, we had submitted "intention to obtain"
> 
> We got the PCC and other docs and uploaded, sent a email to them regarding the same.
> 
> and have gotten no response as of yet, so I think they did not do formality...
> 
> i am just wondering how much time it takes for them to verify PCC.
> 
> Anyone from India knows if the AHC verifies the Muslim nikah namah which has been ATTESTED by MEA, and has stamp from Magistrate as well
> 
> this wait is killing....




If you have delayed a document, your file will be reviewed next once the case officer is through with other priorities, probably thats what is taking time in your case - this is my opinion and understanding though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamnewhere

indiference said:


> If you have delayed a document, your file will be reviewed next once the case officer is through with other priorities, probably thats what is taking time in your case - this is my opinion and understanding though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


check ur PM


----------



## paisrikanth

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my partners stage 2 partner visa subclass 100 today.. Do we need to attach new supporting documents? Is there a checklist?

Thanks


----------



## iamnewhere

Processing time has increased to 12 - 18 months..

Our file is under processing.. will this processing time be applicable to us?


----------



## iamnewhere

iamnewhere said:


> Processing time has increased to 12 - 18 months..
> 
> Our file is under processing.. will this processing time be applicable to us?


correction 12-16 months


----------



## Hasnat Hameed

Hello Guys,
This forum helped me alot for my 189 PR 1 year back . Now I am planning to lodge spouse visa for my wife definitely with the help of you guys on this forum. I want to bring my wife till Dec 2018 but I am thinking to lodge spouse visa while I can go for visit visa before Dec. 2018 Is this correct approach? Suggestions Plz 

I am from Pakistan & made my first entry in Sydney Australia on 20th Jan 2018 while started full time job from 22nd Jan 2018( 2 days after landing). I got married 12th Jan 2018 8 days before landing & I know it will be bit difficult for me to prove my genuine relationship but I will take help from you guys time to time.

Below is the list of Doc req. Plz Suggest if Something missing or Notarization required.

1.	Form 47sp/40sp 
2.	form 80 for wife
3.	engagement photographs
4.	marriage photographs
5.	marriage certificate
6.	wife passport with husband name 
7.	not able to go to honeymoon 
8.	form 888: 1 Aus citizen, 1 Aus PR (Both didn’t attended my marriage) 2 Pakistani relatives
9.	Personal Declaration from Wife and me
10.	Joint bank account just 4 months old, but with few transactions of money remitted from Aus to Pakistan
11.	My call history to wife, WhatsApp, IMO (arranged marriage so dont have a chat history before marriage)
12.	My 4 month salary slip, offer letter
13.	bank statement, Friend's email stating I am living with him at the moment (not have lease on my name yet)
14.	my medicare card
15.	wife's medical and PCC 
16.	I have not travelled outside Aus sine my 1st entry. Do I also need PCC? If yes then from Aus only or where ever I lived even before?
17.	Following are the identity docs for my wife
her CNIC with Notarization & Translation
her Birth Certificate Notarization & Translation
Our Family Reg. Certificate from NADRA 
Her Family(with her Parents & Brothers) Reg. Certificate from NADRA
My Family(with my Parents & Brothers) Reg. Certificate from NADRA


If anyone can send me sample personal declarations and Stamp paper we require from relatives it will be great of him.
JazakAllah & Thanks in advance.


----------



## siddharth782003

Hi Everyone,

In March 2018 CO asked for Medical and PCC for my family, which I submitted in March itself.

The application is under assessment since then.

Has anyone also faced something similar.


----------



## iamnewhere

siddharth782003 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> In March 2018 CO asked for Medical and PCC for my family, which I submitted in March itself.
> 
> The application is under assessment since then.
> 
> Has anyone also faced something similar.


Me, CO asked for 40 SP, and Form 80 in March , since then no response.


----------



## iamnewhere

Anyone have been granted a visa this year?

How many are waiting after giving the necessary documents which CO requested.


----------



## iamnewhere

I applied for visa on 1st March

My application status showed "Received"

CO contacted us on 20th March and requested more info.

Since then no change in the status. Is this normal?


----------



## joshi90

iamnewhere said:


> I applied for visa on 1st March
> 
> My application status showed "Received"
> 
> CO contacted us on 20th March and requested more info.
> 
> Since then no change in the status. Is this normal?


Its normal, you won't hear from them until it hits the global processing times which 10-12 months


----------



## iamnewhere

joshi90 said:


> iamnewhere said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for visa on 1st March
> 
> My application status showed "Received"
> 
> CO contacted us on 20th March and requested more info.
> 
> Since then no change in the status. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Its normal, you won't hear from them until it hits the global processing times which 10-12 months
Click to expand...


10 months??!!!


----------



## iamnewhere

joshi90 said:


> Its normal, you won't hear from them until it hits the global processing times which 10-12 months


Even if the CO has already contacted us and checked our file?


----------



## jerryimmi

*jerry*

hello guys hope you all fine , i am jerry i had applied for partner visa 309/100 online high commission islamabad on 30 august 2017 my biometric was done on 6 sept,2017 and police character on 2 january 2018 and medical was done on 18 january 2018 . almost 9 months gone last week i got an email from australian high commission islamabad it was reminder , that a visa officer checking the mandatory check if you have not complete your documents according this check list you have only 14 days to complete all thank you . so my request is 
1 how long it take to make final decian 
2 did they call me for interview 
3 if they interview me so what can they ask 
4 any one have the same condition here 
according to immi account 12 to 15 months time taken 
hope will get good remarks from experts thank you 
best regard jerry


----------



## jerryimmi

*309/100 australia*

hello guys hope you all fine , i am jerry i had applied for partner visa 309/100 online high commission islamabad on 30 august 2017 my biometric was done on 6 sept,2017 and police character on 2 january 2018 and medical was done on 18 january 2018 . almost 9 months gone last week i got an email from australian high commission islamabad it was reminder , that a visa officer checking the mandatory check if you have not complete your documents according this check list you have only 14 days to complete all thank you . so my request is 
1 how long it take to make final decian 
2 did they call me for interview 
3 if they interview me so what can they ask 
4 any one have the same condition here 
according to immi account 12 to 15 months time taken 
hope will get good remarks from experts thank you 
best regard jerry


----------



## verynewuser

jerryimmi said:


> hello guys hope you all fine , i am jerry i had applied for partner visa 309/100 online high commission islamabad on 30 august 2017 my biometric was done on 6 sept,2017 and police character on 2 january 2018 and medical was done on 18 january 2018 . almost 9 months gone last week i got an email from australian high commission islamabad it was reminder , that a visa officer checking the mandatory check if you have not complete your documents according this check list you have only 14 days to complete all thank you . so my request is
> 1 how long it take to make final decian
> 2 did they call me for interview
> 3 if they interview me so what can they ask
> 4 any one have the same condition here
> according to immi account 12 to 15 months time taken
> hope will get good remarks from experts thank you
> best regard jerry


most probably you will get some news in the July end


----------



## sandeshrego

iamnewhere said:


> Anyone have been granted a visa this year?
> 
> How many are waiting after giving the necessary documents which CO requested.


As my timeline says applied on Jan 29th 2018 for my wife. Still no contact. Any idea of the timeline and anyone applied in 2018?


----------



## jerryimmi

iamnewhere said:


> Me, CO asked for 40 SP, and Form 80 in March , since then no response.


hello iamnewhere dear no need to be worried it is australian immigration you need to provide them a lot of stuff like form 80, 40sp, 888, 54,jut provide them as they demand dont worry GOD bless you


----------



## aim4australia

sandeshrego said:


> As my timeline says applied on Jan 29th 2018 for my wife. Still no contact. Any idea of the timeline and anyone applied in 2018?


Hey sandeshrego,

I have also applied on the same date as yours. My wife got a call from the embassy in March 2018 for some more documents (pics of marriage). Since then nothing. It would be good to be in touch.

Cheers


----------



## joshi90

iamnewhere said:


> Even if the CO has already contacted us and checked our file?


Most Probably, When I applied the visa for my wife until the visa was granted it showed us received. See attached


----------



## iamnewhere

sandeshrego said:


> As my timeline says applied on Jan 29th 2018 for my wife. Still no contact. Any idea of the timeline and anyone applied in 2018?


well at least I had CO contact requesting more doc, but its been 2 months and our file is Grant Ready.

Nothing...


I mean,........... just no response yet!


----------



## iamnewhere

aim4australia said:


> Hey sandeshrego,
> 
> I have also applied on the same date as yours. My wife got a call from the embassy in March 2018 for some more documents (pics of marriage). Since then nothing. It would be good to be in touch.
> 
> Cheers


Pics of marriage... hmmm , 

I do not even have that, ours was a simple muslim wedding without any cameras,
may I know what other documents you gave in support of your marriage and relationship?

Like Marriage Certificate etc or joint travel, bank transfers?

Is there any muslim who can give some info on this?


----------



## aim4australia

iamnewhere said:


> Pics of marriage... hmmm ,
> 
> I do not even have that, ours was a simple muslim wedding without any cameras,
> may I know what other documents you gave in support of your marriage and relationship?
> 
> Like Marriage Certificate etc or joint travel, bank transfers?
> 
> Is there any muslim who can give some info on this?


We provided pics of our marriage, pics with friends and relatives. We have a joint bank account we have share the statement from that, some travel tickets, phone bills, email conversations and some chats . Yes, we did provide marriage certificate.

What are your timelines ? Looks like you have also been contacted by CO . Which docs did the CO ask for?

Cheers


----------



## iamnewhere

aim4australia said:


> We provided pics of our marriage, pics with friends and relatives. We have a joint bank account we have share the statement from that, some travel tickets, phone bills, email conversations and some chats . Yes, we did provide marriage certificate.
> 
> What are your timelines ? Looks like you have also been contacted by CO . Which docs did the CO ask for?
> 
> Cheers


We applied on 1st week of march, then did my medicals on 19th and CO contacted us on 24th and requested us for form 80 and 40SP.

We uploaded it, however its been 2 months now and no contact yet.

We provided bank statements for bank transfer,NOT joint a/c, pics of us together, travel tickets to australia, form 888 from an Australian citizen and got all our chats, documents and other stuff attested.

I am surprised that Embassy called your wife, they normally request via email.


----------



## verynewuser

iamnewhere said:


> Pics of marriage... hmmm ,
> 
> I do not even have that, ours was a simple muslim wedding without any cameras,
> may I know what other documents you gave in support of your marriage and relationship?
> 
> Like Marriage Certificate etc or joint travel, bank transfers?
> 
> Is there any muslim who can give some info on this?


I am a Muslim but I am curious what do a Muslim or Islam as a religion have to do with taking pictures on a wedding :twitch:
It is normal now a days. Everyone takes a picture of his/her marriage ceremony. Even one can't/doesn't, his or her relatives do.

Was yours a court marriage or a love marriage in complete secrecy? How many years have been passed after your marriage?


----------



## verynewuser

iamnewhere said:


> I am surprised that Embassy called your wife, they normally request via email.


What is the source of this information? They called my wife as well and they usually call for verification and interviews, as far as I have read comments from multiple users here.


----------



## aim4australia

iamnewhere said:


> We applied on 1st week of march, then did my medicals on 19th and CO contacted us on 24th and requested us for form 80 and 40SP.
> 
> We uploaded it, however its been 2 months now and no contact yet.
> 
> We provided bank statements for bank transfer,NOT joint a/c, pics of us together, travel tickets to australia, form 888 from an Australian citizen and got all our chats, documents and other stuff attested.
> 
> I am surprised that Embassy called your wife, they normally request via email.


Ahh..the call was basically a small interview and then in the end she asked for more docs. Usually people do get calls and then we received an email as well. Since, then the status has changed to Further Assessment but nothing else.

What's your status?


----------



## iamnewhere

aim4australia said:


> Ahh..the call was basically a small interview and then in the end she asked for more docs. Usually people do get calls and then we received an email as well. Since, then the status has changed to Further Assessment but nothing else.
> 
> What's your status?


May I know what questions they asked your wife?

and NO, our status has not changed, and this is the irritating part.


----------



## paisrikanth

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my partners stage 2 partner visa subclass 100 last week.. Do we need to attach new supporting documents? Is there a checklist?

Thanks


----------



## siddharth782003

siddharth782003 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> In March 2018 CO asked for Medical and PCC for my family, which I submitted in March itself.
> 
> The application is under assessment since then.
> 
> Has anyone also faced something similar.


Hi Everyone,

309/100 visa for my whole family is granted today.

Very excited now, wanted to share this this timeline to helps those still waiting.

Applied 14th Feb 18, First CO Contact 8th March 18, Visa granted today after around 4 months.


----------



## iamnewhere

siddharth782003 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 309/100 visa for my whole family is granted today.
> 
> Very excited now, wanted to share this this timeline to helps those still waiting.
> 
> Applied 14th Feb 18, First CO Contact 8th March 18, Visa granted today after around 4 months.



Did the status of your file change when CO requested the info.


----------



## siddharth782003

iamnewhere said:


> Did the status of your file change when CO requested the info.


No it remained same as further assessment


----------



## Rainylass2018%

Hi everyone, I am new to this and I have several questions I want to ask before I start with my partner visa application. I just got married to an Aussie PR and we weren't living together before the marriage. We want to apply for Visa subclass 309/100 for me. I have gone through the evidence needed but we've not been together for so long to be able to gather most of these evidence. What do you think I should do? And please if it's possible can someone help me list exactly the kind of evidence to submit that could help our case.


----------



## verynewuser

siddharth782003 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 309/100 visa for my whole family is granted today.
> 
> Very excited now, wanted to share this this timeline to helps those still waiting.
> 
> Applied 14th Feb 18, First CO Contact 8th March 18, Visa granted today after around 4 months.


Do you mean you applied for both 309/100 visas at 14th Feb 18? or only 100 visa?
How many years are you married into and how many kids you got?


----------



## iamnewhere

anyone else who applied in Jan end got visa?

the guy who applied in mid feb got his last week.


----------



## Hasnat Hameed

Hasnat Hameed said:


> Hello Guys,
> This forum helped me alot for my 189 PR 1 year back . Now I am planning to lodge spouse visa for my wife definitely with the help of you guys on this forum. I want to bring my wife till Dec 2018 but I am thinking to lodge spouse visa while I can go for visit visa before Dec. 2018 Is this correct approach? Suggestions Plz
> 
> I am from Pakistan & made my first entry in Sydney Australia on 20th Jan 2018 while started full time job from 22nd Jan 2018( 2 days after landing). I got married 12th Jan 2018 8 days before landing & I know it will be bit difficult for me to prove my genuine relationship but I will take help from you guys time to time.
> 
> Below is the list of Doc req. Plz Suggest if Something missing or Notarization required.
> 
> 1.	Form 47sp/40sp
> 2.	form 80 for wife
> 3.	engagement photographs
> 4.	marriage photographs
> 5.	marriage certificate
> 6.	wife passport with husband name
> 7.	not able to go to honeymoon
> 8.	form 888: 1 Aus citizen, 1 Aus PR (Both didn’t attended my marriage) 2 Pakistani relatives
> 9.	Personal Declaration from Wife and me
> 10.	Joint bank account just 4 months old, but with few transactions of money remitted from Aus to Pakistan
> 11.	My call history to wife, WhatsApp, IMO (arranged marriage so dont have a chat history before marriage)
> 12.	My 4 month salary slip, offer letter
> 13.	bank statement, Friend's email stating I am living with him at the moment (not have lease on my name yet)
> 14.	my medicare card
> 15.	wife's medical and PCC
> 16.	I have not travelled outside Aus sine my 1st entry. Do I also need PCC? If yes then from Aus only or where ever I lived even before?
> 17.	Following are the identity docs for my wife
> her CNIC with Notarization & Translation
> her Birth Certificate Notarization & Translation
> Our Family Reg. Certificate from NADRA
> Her Family(with her Parents & Brothers) Reg. Certificate from NADRA
> My Family(with my Parents & Brothers) Reg. Certificate from NADRA
> 
> 
> If anyone can send me sample personal declarations and Stamp paper we require from relatives it will be great of him.
> JazakAllah & Thanks in advance.


Hi All,

can someone please reply to my above post.

JazakAllah & Thanks


----------



## Wajih

Dear Team

what is the difference between applying for spouse visa 309 in person and online, my wife submitted her visa application at Islamabad consulate on 10 oct, she has only received an acknowledgement and we are still waiting for further correspondence since then, Was it a bad idea to submit an application in person 
Regards
Wajih Haider


----------



## iamnewhere

Did anyone get their visa yet?


----------



## sandeshrego

iamnewhere said:


> Did anyone get their visa yet?


Not me . Others are getting who applied including after me (My timeline).


----------



## iamnewhere

sandeshrego said:


> Not me . Others are getting who applied including after me (My timeline).


the ones' who got the Visa when did they apply?
I only saw 1 post of a person getting the visa, he applied in Feb 14th.

Did CO request you more info?

Whats going on...? Its been 3 months for me since CO requested info.


----------



## sandeshrego

iamnewhere said:


> the ones' who got the Visa when did they apply?
> I only saw 1 post of a person getting the visa, he applied in Feb 14th.
> 
> Did CO request you more info?
> 
> Whats going on...? Its been 3 months for me since CO requested info.


One person applied on 29th Feb 2018 and got her visa in March. Other on 25th Jan 2018, got in May first week. Another after Feb 2018, got recently


----------



## iamnewhere

sandeshrego said:


> One person applied on 29th Feb 2018 and got her visa in March. Other on 25th Jan 2018, got in May first week. Another after Feb 2018, got recently


i guess those users had grant ready file, mine as not ready and CO requested more info.

what about you?


----------



## sandeshrego

iamnewhere said:


> i guess those users had grant ready file, mine as not ready and CO requested more info.
> 
> what about you?


No Contact since the day I lodged. Nothing requested


----------



## iamnewhere

sandeshrego said:


> No Contact since the day I lodged. Nothing requested


don't know whats wrong with these people, even though they requested more info, the file status is still showing "Received"

yours sound even more weird, did you do Medicals yet?

My application was addressed immediately after I did my medicals.


----------



## EngineerNabeel

sandeshrego said:


> No Contact since the day I lodged. Nothing requested


I applied on 17 Oct 2017 and I got an email from immigration on 7 June 2018, which is a generic email, saying following:

*Status Update*:
The application is actively progressing at Australian High Commission
Islamabad. The officer is currently following up on the mandatory
departmental checks. The outcome of biometrics and medical examination is
already updated in departmental systems.

This email is a reminder sent to clients to make sure that all required
documents for partner visa are provided. Please find attached a detailed
list of documents for your information. You have 14 days to provide any
outstanding/ missing documents. Please note, if you do not supply
outstanding documents there may be delays in processing your application
and a decision can be made after the 14 days period expires.​
I checked it from a friend who got the visa recently that your partner gets a call within one month of this email and visa in 2 months. There is a chance that you get the visa within a month.
I have not received any call or visa.

I hope this information helps you in making an assessment of your case.

Following is the text from the attachment. make sure you provide all these documents before they even contact you.

*Documents Checklist for Combined Partner (UF 309/BC 100) visa​**Applicant’s documents:*
- NADRA birth certificate issued by Union Council
- Current and valid passport
- National identification card (if in Urdu provide English translation)
- Evidence of highest qualification (last degree only)
- If working, evidence of employment
- Current and valid police certificate
- Current and valid polio vaccination certificate
- Written and signed relationship statement (how and when relationship started, how marriage ceremony was solemnized, describe how financially and emotionally supporting each other, how relationship developed after wedding and what are couple’s future plans) – there is no sample for this statement it can be provided on normal affidavit.
- Details of immigration history (if visited any countries or if applied for any country’s visa in past 10 years)
- Form 54 for family composition
*Sponsor’s documents:*
- Current and valid passport
- Evidence of Australian permanent residence/citizenship
- Evidence of highest qualification
- If working, evidence of employment (recent salary slips other than what has been provided at time of lodgement)
- Current and valid Australian federal police certificate
- Written and signed relationship statement (how and when the relationship started, how marriage ceremony was solemnized, describe how financially and emotionally supporting each other, how the relationship developed after the wedding and what are couple’s future plans) – there is no sample for this statement it can be provided on a normal affidavit.
- Form 54 for family composition
- Notice of assessment of tax 2017-2018 (if unable to provide, please provide bank statement for past 3-4 months)
*Relationship documents:*
- NADRA marriage registration certificate issued by Union Council / Marriage certificate issued by relevant authority in Pakistan or Australia
- Copy of Nikkah Nama Urdu – also provide the English translation of Nikkah Nama
- Wedding photographs from all wedding functions with third parties (minimum 10-15)
- Post wedding photographs from gatherings and outings (minimum 10-15)
*Supporting documents:*
- 2x 888 declaration forms (design date 10/2015) from two declarants (Australian permanent residrivingitizen) with copy of their passport or diving licence – please read the details provide don first pages about who can fill in the forms.
- 2x statutory declaration forms from two declarants from Pakistan with copy of their CNIC or passport. (please note that English translation should be provided with Urdu CNIC)
- Evidence of recent communication - call records and chat history for past 3 months with clear dates (the client should provide the officer the evidence of their recent communication other than what they have provided at the time of lodgement)
- Evidence of financial support since the relationship started e.g. joint bank statements or money transfer receipts (the client should provide the officer the evidence of their recent financial support other than what they have provided at the time of lodgement)
*Other documents:*
- If applicant or sponsor are divorced, provide NADRA divorce certificate issued by Union Council / Divorce certificate issued by relevant authority in Pakistan or Australia (divorce deed only is not sufficient).
- Brief statement from applicant/sponsor detailing reasons for their divorce
- If applicant or sponsor were previously engaged or had any relationship, provide brief statement with details of the previous relationship.
- If sponsor or any other person (other than applicant) is appointed as authorised recipient, provide 956 form.
*Documents for dependents:*
These documents are only required if applicant has included any dependent (child, sibling, parent or any relative) in the application
- NADRA birth certificate
- Current and valid passport
- Evidence of current education
- If working, evidence of employment
- Current and valid police certificate (if dependent is 17 years old or above)
- Current and valid polio vaccination certificate
- Written and signed statement form dependent (if dependent is 17 years old or above) stating whether dependent is married, engaged or promised, if studying, details of course, if working details of employment, if not working, who is financially supporting dependent and details of activities.
- Family photographs with applicant and sponsor (from different timeline/functions/gatherings)
- Details of immigration history (if visited any countries or if applied for any country’s visa in past 10 years)
- Form 1229 signed by both parents for minor dependents
*Checks:*
- Please makes sure that applicant (and dependent) has provided biometrics, if not please generate request from online IMMI account. If applicant lodged paper application, ask officer to send you biometrics request.
- Please check if applicant (and dependent) has undertaken medical examination, if not please generate request form online IMMI account. If applicant lodged paper application, ask officer to send you medical request.​


----------



## sandeshrego

iamnewhere said:


> don't know whats wrong with these people, even though they requested more info, the file status is still showing "Received"
> 
> yours sound even more weird, did you do Medicals yet?
> 
> My application was addressed immediately after I did my medicals.


I have applied all documents including Medicals, PCC, pics, Certificates, marrieage certificate, all forms, 888. form 80. form 1221, Pretty much everything. I don't realize why they dont grant so that families can stay together rather than keep them apart. Weird policy of breaking families


----------



## sandeshrego

EngineerNabeel said:


> I applied on 17 Oct 2017 and I got an email from immigration on 7 June 2018, which is a generic email, saying following:
> 
> *Status Update*:
> The application is actively progressing at Australian High Commission
> Islamabad. The officer is currently following up on the mandatory
> departmental checks. The outcome of biometrics and medical examination is
> already updated in departmental systems.
> 
> This email is a reminder sent to clients to make sure that all required
> documents for partner visa are provided. Please find attached a detailed
> list of documents for your information. You have 14 days to provide any
> outstanding/ missing documents. Please note, if you do not supply
> outstanding documents there may be delays in processing your application
> and a decision can be made after the 14 days period expires.​
> I checked it from a friend who got the visa recently that your partner gets a call within one month of this email and visa in 2 months. There is a chance that you get the visa within a month.
> I have not received any call or visa.
> 
> I hope this information helps you in making an assessment of your case.
> 
> Following is the text from the attachment. make sure you provide all these documents before they even contact you.
> 
> *Documents Checklist for Combined Partner (UF 309/BC 100) visa​**Applicant’s documents:*
> - NADRA birth certificate issued by Union Council
> - Current and valid passport
> - National identification card (if in Urdu provide English translation)
> - Evidence of highest qualification (last degree only)
> - If working, evidence of employment
> - Current and valid police certificate
> - Current and valid polio vaccination certificate
> - Written and signed relationship statement (how and when relationship started, how marriage ceremony was solemnized, describe how financially and emotionally supporting each other, how relationship developed after wedding and what are couple’s future plans) – there is no sample for this statement it can be provided on normal affidavit.
> - Details of immigration history (if visited any countries or if applied for any country’s visa in past 10 years)
> - Form 54 for family composition
> *Sponsor’s documents:*
> - Current and valid passport
> - Evidence of Australian permanent residence/citizenship
> - Evidence of highest qualification
> - If working, evidence of employment (recent salary slips other than what has been provided at time of lodgement)
> - Current and valid Australian federal police certificate
> - Written and signed relationship statement (how and when the relationship started, how marriage ceremony was solemnized, describe how financially and emotionally supporting each other, how the relationship developed after the wedding and what are couple’s future plans) – there is no sample for this statement it can be provided on a normal affidavit.
> - Form 54 for family composition
> - Notice of assessment of tax 2017-2018 (if unable to provide, please provide bank statement for past 3-4 months)
> *Relationship documents:*
> - NADRA marriage registration certificate issued by Union Council / Marriage certificate issued by relevant authority in Pakistan or Australia
> - Copy of Nikkah Nama Urdu – also provide the English translation of Nikkah Nama
> - Wedding photographs from all wedding functions with third parties (minimum 10-15)
> - Post wedding photographs from gatherings and outings (minimum 10-15)
> *Supporting documents:*
> - 2x 888 declaration forms (design date 10/2015) from two declarants (Australian permanent residrivingitizen) with copy of their passport or diving licence – please read the details provide don first pages about who can fill in the forms.
> - 2x statutory declaration forms from two declarants from Pakistan with copy of their CNIC or passport. (please note that English translation should be provided with Urdu CNIC)
> - Evidence of recent communication - call records and chat history for past 3 months with clear dates (the client should provide the officer the evidence of their recent communication other than what they have provided at the time of lodgement)
> - Evidence of financial support since the relationship started e.g. joint bank statements or money transfer receipts (the client should provide the officer the evidence of their recent financial support other than what they have provided at the time of lodgement)
> *Other documents:*
> - If applicant or sponsor are divorced, provide NADRA divorce certificate issued by Union Council / Divorce certificate issued by relevant authority in Pakistan or Australia (divorce deed only is not sufficient).
> - Brief statement from applicant/sponsor detailing reasons for their divorce
> - If applicant or sponsor were previously engaged or had any relationship, provide brief statement with details of the previous relationship.
> - If sponsor or any other person (other than applicant) is appointed as authorised recipient, provide 956 form.
> *Documents for dependents:*
> These documents are only required if applicant has included any dependent (child, sibling, parent or any relative) in the application
> - NADRA birth certificate
> - Current and valid passport
> - Evidence of current education
> - If working, evidence of employment
> - Current and valid police certificate (if dependent is 17 years old or above)
> - Current and valid polio vaccination certificate
> - Written and signed statement form dependent (if dependent is 17 years old or above) stating whether dependent is married, engaged or promised, if studying, details of course, if working details of employment, if not working, who is financially supporting dependent and details of activities.
> - Family photographs with applicant and sponsor (from different timeline/functions/gatherings)
> - Details of immigration history (if visited any countries or if applied for any country’s visa in past 10 years)
> - Form 1229 signed by both parents for minor dependents
> *Checks:*
> - Please makes sure that applicant (and dependent) has provided biometrics, if not please generate request from online IMMI account. If applicant lodged paper application, ask officer to send you biometrics request.
> - Please check if applicant (and dependent) has undertaken medical examination, if not please generate request form online IMMI account. If applicant lodged paper application, ask officer to send you medical request.​


Thanks for the info so much. I have uploaded all documents inlcusing forms, medicals etc, pics, certificates, lets hope we all get a speedy grant


----------



## micky09

Hey

Date submitted: 22nd aug 2017 

Asked for more info: 6 jan 2018 

Submitted them within 3 weeks 

status :- futher assesment 

i haven’t heard anything else after that. Have sent them emails asking if they want more information but no communication from immigration since asking for more papers Has Anyone had anything something similar like this?


----------



## adahmed

sandeshrego said:


> """I have applied for spouse visa first on Jan 29th 2018, and then applied for her visit visa on 14th Feb 2018 and she got her visit visa grant on 10th March 2018."""


Isn't it a mandatory requirement for the partner to be in home country when 309 decision is made? What happens if the partner is on visit visa in Australia and the decision on 309 is made? Does it in anyway affect the decision or the grant of visa?


----------



## iamnewhere

adahmed said:


> Isn't it a mandatory requirement for the partner to be in home country when 309 decision is made? What happens if the partner is on visit visa in Australia and the decision on 309 is made? Does it in anyway affect the decision or the grant of visa?


he applied for Tourist visa! his wife was not in aus

If you are in Aus while grant comes, immi will give you 28 days to leave aus and then later on give you 309


----------



## tirmize

gain said:


> i am thinking they r in last stage of processing......i seen some guys got it in a week or two in this scenario.....
> 
> cross figures  good luck


Good Luck


----------



## tirmize

EngineerNabeel said:


> I applied on 17 Oct 2017 and I got an email from immigration on 7 June 2018, which is a generic email, saying following:
> 
> *Relationship documents:*
> - NADRA marriage registration certificate issued by Union Council / Marriage certificate issued by relevant authority in Pakistan or Australia
> - Copy of Nikkah Nama Urdu – also provide the English translation of Nikkah Nama
> - Wedding photographs from all wedding functions with third parties (minimum 10-15)
> - Post wedding photographs from gatherings and outings (minimum 10-15)
> 
> *Supporting documents:*
> - 2x 888 declaration forms (design date 10/2015) from two declarants (Australian permanent residrivingitizen) with copy of their passport or diving licence – please read the details provide don first pages about who can fill in the forms.
> - 2x statutory declaration forms from two declarants from Pakistan with copy of their CNIC or passport. (please note that English translation should be provided with Urdu CNIC)
> - Evidence of recent communication - call records and chat history for past 3 months with clear dates (the client should provide the officer the evidence of their recent communication other than what they have provided at the time of lodgement)
> - Evidence of financial support since the relationship started e.g. joint bank statements or money transfer receipts (the client should provide the officer the evidence of their recent financial support other than what they have provided at the time of lodgement)
> ​[/INDENT]


I just wanted to ask I recently (19th of June) got married and thinking of applying for partner visa for my wife. I was there till 29th June and had to come back as I work in Australia. I don't have any post wedding pictures and financial support documents as I just got married. Would that be a problem

Thank you in advance


----------



## iamnewhere

tirmize said:


> EngineerNabeel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 17 Oct 2017 and I got an email from immigration on 7 June 2018, which is a generic email, saying following:
> 
> *Relationship documents:*
> - NADRA marriage registration certificate issued by Union Council / Marriage certificate issued by relevant authority in Pakistan or Australia
> - Copy of Nikkah Nama Urdu – also provide the English translation of Nikkah Nama
> - Wedding photographs from all wedding functions with third parties (minimum 10-15)
> - Post wedding photographs from gatherings and outings (minimum 10-15)
> 
> *Supporting documents:*
> - 2x 888 declaration forms (design date 10/2015) from two declarants (Australian permanent residrivingitizen) with copy of their passport or diving licence – please read the details provide don first pages about who can fill in the forms.
> - 2x statutory declaration forms from two declarants from Pakistan with copy of their CNIC or passport. (please note that English translation should be provided with Urdu CNIC)
> - Evidence of recent communication - call records and chat history for past 3 months with clear dates (the client should provide the officer the evidence of their recent communication other than what they have provided at the time of lodgement)
> - Evidence of financial support since the relationship started e.g. joint bank statements or money transfer receipts (the client should provide the officer the evidence of their recent financial support other than what they have provided at the time of lodgement)
> ​[/INDENT]
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to ask I recently (19th of June) got married and thinking of applying for partner visa for my wife. I was there till 29th June and had to come back as I work in Australia. I don't have any post wedding pictures and financial support documents as I just got married. Would that be a problem
> 
> Thank you in advance
Click to expand...




Whatever you do make sure you submit application with all documents in one go...

You can get direct grant

40sp
Form 80
PCC (yours and your partner) 
Relationship documents 
Pics together 
Call details or contact while apart proof
(Make sure to get them attested )
Declaration from friends and family 


Rest others can give more list


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi I had lodged application for visa subclass 100 sometime in January this year. However, I have not heard from the case officer yet.

Can someone tell me whether we can have a different witness when you submit Form 888 as to when you had one when you applied during your visa subclass 309?

Can someone tell me what supporting documents are needed for this subclass? are they any different to when you applied for visa subclass 309?

How can I contact DIBP in australia? is it worth giving them a call? I know the waiting period is painfully long.


----------



## surbhi27

Hi All,

I am new here.
My husband has a PR, but hasn't moved yet. We are planning to move together as soon as I get my Visa.
Had applied for 309/100 on 3rd June.
Have just got my PCC and Medical done.
And yet to upload a lot of documents to the application.
When should I expect them to open the application?

Regards


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Hi,

I applied for partner visa 309 for my wife on 28 June 2017 from Saudi Arabia (My wife was on visit visa in KSA and currently she is in Pakistan). We uploaded all the possible documents for the visa till 8th August 2017. 

We came to know that baby is expected in July 2017 and we mentioned it in our documents.

We got first call from CO on 22nd August 2017 asking for PCC, medical etc. We hold the case and informed to CO about the decision that we will proceed for medical after birth.

Baby was born on 28th March 2018. Informed to CO on 28th of April 2018.
CO replied and asked for addition documents on 6th May 2018.

The medical, PCC, biometrics etc. were completed on 6th June 2018, uploaded on immi account and informed to CO responding to her email.

From 6th June 2018, the status has changed to "Further assessment".
I responded CO in a separate email of Biometrics and she responded that please forward all the enquiries to Dubai Family.

It is more than 12 month since the lodgement of my application and 28 days since I responded the final email.

Since then no response and I am waiting.

Anybody has experience or suggestions please


----------



## adahmed

iamnewhere said:


> he applied for Tourist visa! his wife was not in aus
> 
> If you are in Aus while grant comes, immi will give you 28 days to leave aus and then later on give you 309


Thanks for the response. In fact, keeping the aforesaid perspective in mind I had posed the question.


----------



## adahmed

Q1. Does 'Statement about Relationship' document needs to be put on legal/stamp paper? Notarized by legal practitioner? Or just a simple statement written on a regular paper?

2. The requirement of the statement suggests to furnish how we met, got married, joint events and activities we participate in and our plans. 

Since it was an arranged marriage and previously there wasn't a formal engagement ceremony held except for a little family get-to-gather(have pics). 

Moreover, it's hardly been a few months into marriage (held formally and have pics) so I don't have sufficient joint-documentation (except for recent joint-bank-account) since we live in a combined family setup, so no bills nothing in our name. 

Q2: Based on your experiences, could you please suggest what I must and must not include when writing such statement. 

Q3: Having only a month old joint-bank account is okay or should I wait a little longer before filing 309 application?

Q4: Is there any requirement to have sufficient funds in such account? I didn't find any such requirement, please suggest.


----------



## adahmed

adahmed said:


> Q1. Does 'Statement about Relationship' document needs to be put on legal/stamp paper? Notarized by legal practitioner? Or just a simple statement written on a regular paper?
> 
> 2. The requirement of the statement suggests to furnish how we met, got married, joint events and activities we participate in and our plans.
> 
> Since it was an arranged marriage and previously there wasn't a formal engagement ceremony held except for a little family get-to-gather(have pics).
> 
> Moreover, it's hardly been a few months into marriage (held formally and have pics) so I don't have sufficient joint-documentation (except for recent joint-bank-account) since we live in a combined family setup, so no bills nothing in our name.
> 
> Q2: Based on your experiences, could you please suggest what I must and must not include when writing such statement.
> 
> Q3: Having only a month old joint-bank account is okay or should I wait a little longer before filing 309 application?
> 
> Q4: Is there any requirement to have sufficient funds in such account? I didn't find any such requirement, please suggest.


1. Can anyone please respond to aforementioned query, please?

2. Moreover, I would appreciate if you can answer following query as well:

I thought I figured out the answer to the question regarding filing of partner 309 visa from Pakistan while me being the sponsor residing here. However, time and again I see the posts in different forums where people claim that the requirement of the sponsorship is that sponsor must be at least residing in Australia, if not yet employed there.

The requirement of the "Sponsor" suggests one of following as well:

"*Australian permanent resident *or eligible New Zealand citizen sponsors *must usually live in Australia.*"

So could you please "suggest/recommend/ensure" that it is legally fine, if I as sponsor have stayed only for a week in Australia for entry purposes and now am currently residing in Pakistan can still file for my partner's 309 and it won't cause any problems with application processing?

OR Is it really mandatory for me to have resided in Austrlia for at least a few months before I / my partner can file for 309 from Pakistan?

It's a Million Dollar Question for me, I won't be able to plan moving if I am not really clear about her 309 application.


----------



## rahulvsagane

*Spouse Visa Application and travel to AU*

Hi,
I have moved to Sydney this week on PR. 
My wife and daughter need to migrate as well but they don't have PR. 

So what are my options? 
1. My wife and daughter Travel on Tourist Visa (600)
2. then I apply the spouse visa for her and she stays here
3. (Continue to stay on Bridge Visa when the tourist visa expires and until the Spouse Visa is approved)

Can some one please correct me.

Thanks,
Rahul


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi,

Do the witness have to be same for visa subclass 309 and visa subclass 100? or can they be different?


----------



## Panda112

*Documents I can submit*

What evidences of a genuine and continuing relationship can I submit?

Profile:

I was granted a 189 last year and moved to Australia in October 2017.

Married my girlfriend in June 2018, with whom I dated for around 7 years and currently applying for her 309. Had to leave a week after the wedding as I'm both studying and working full time and did not have any leave to spare.

I'm stuck with evidences:

Household- never lived together before marriage and only lived together for a week after marriage. She currently she lives at my parent's (since the wedding). Before that we lived at our own parent's before I moved to Australia last year. She was later removed from my application when we clarified that we are not officially married or de-facto, we were merely dating then and intend to marry soon.

Finances - I've only started supporting her financially after the marriage and that wouldn't count as much since it's been just a month. I have her as my SuperAnnuation beneficiary.

Social - Most of my friends and relatives know that we've been dating for a long time and the cultural wedding was pretty elaborate (So, that would be some evidence). Couple of facebook posts, millions of Viber messages.

Legal: Marriage registration certificate stating that the marriage was done as per hindu culture.

I'd experienced a setback in my 189 last year when CO assumed (based on my form 80 where I stated about her being my girlfriend) that we were in a de-facto relationship. She was requested to produce her police medicals and passport and she has those (not yet expired) from last year.​


----------



## Panda112

What evidences of a genuine and continuing relationship can I submit?

Profile:

I was granted a 189 last year and moved to Australia in October 2017.

Married my girlfriend in June 2018, with whom I dated for around 7 years and currently applying for her 309. Had to leave a week after the wedding as I'm both studying and working full time and did not have any leave to spare.

I'm stuck with evidences:

Household- never lived together before marriage and only lived together for a week after marriage. She currently she lives at my parent's (since the wedding). Before that we lived at our own parent's before I moved to Australia last year.

Finances - I've only started supporting her financially after the marriage and that wouldn't count as much since it's been just a month. I have her as my SuperAnnuation beneficiary.

Social - Most of my friends and relatives know that we've been dating for a long time and the cultural wedding was pretty elaborate (So, that would be some evidence). Couple of facebook posts, millions of Viber messages.

Legal: Marriage registration certificate stating that the marriage was done as per hindu culture.

I'd experienced a setback in my 189 last year when CO assumed (based on my form 80 where I stated about her being my girlfriend) that we were in a de-facto relationship. She was requested to produce her police medicals and passport and she has those (not yet expired) from last year. She was later removed from my application when we clarified that we are not officially married or de-facto, we were merely dating then and intend to marry soon.​


----------



## girlaussie

1: Just a simple statement type/written on a regular paper

2: That's fine, you can state the true events of your marriage, even if it was an arrange one. Evidence mentioned on department website is just an example; if you don't have many evidence, try atleast joint bank, pics and add more info later

3: Yes, that's fine. It doesn't matter how old the joint account is

4: no such requirements

Hope this helps

Girl Aussie



adahmed said:


> Q1. Does 'Statement about Relationship' document needs to be put on legal/stamp paper? Notarized by legal practitioner? Or just a simple statement written on a regular paper?
> 
> 2. The requirement of the statement suggests to furnish how we met, got married, joint events and activities we participate in and our plans.
> 
> Since it was an arranged marriage and previously there wasn't a formal engagement ceremony held except for a little family get-to-gather(have pics).
> 
> Moreover, it's hardly been a few months into marriage (held formally and have pics) so I don't have sufficient joint-documentation (except for recent joint-bank-account) since we live in a combined family setup, so no bills nothing in our name.
> 
> Q2: Based on your experiences, could you please suggest what I must and must not include when writing such statement.
> 
> Q3: Having only a month old joint-bank account is okay or should I wait a little longer before filing 309 application?
> 
> Q4: Is there any requirement to have sufficient funds in such account? I didn't find any such requirement, please suggest.


----------



## girlaussie

It is a must requirement for the Sponsor to be living in Australia, unless Sponsor can provide evidence of genuine reason of not residing in Australia. In some cases, CO do use discretion but knowing how quickly department make changes in visa policies, I personally not take any risk. 

Girl Aussie



adahmed said:


> 1. Can anyone please respond to aforementioned query, please?
> 
> 2. Moreover, I would appreciate if you can answer following query as well:
> 
> I thought I figured out the answer to the question regarding filing of partner 309 visa from Pakistan while me being the sponsor residing here. However, time and again I see the posts in different forums where people claim that the requirement of the sponsorship is that sponsor must be at least residing in Australia, if not yet employed there.
> 
> The requirement of the "Sponsor" suggests one of following as well:
> 
> "*Australian permanent resident *or eligible New Zealand citizen sponsors *must usually live in Australia.*"
> 
> So could you please "suggest/recommend/ensure" that it is legally fine, if I as sponsor have stayed only for a week in Australia for entry purposes and now am currently residing in Pakistan can still file for my partner's 309 and it won't cause any problems with application processing?
> 
> OR Is it really mandatory for me to have resided in Austrlia for at least a few months before I / my partner can file for 309 from Pakistan?
> 
> It's a Million Dollar Question for me, I won't be able to plan moving if I am not really clear about her 309 application.


----------



## girlaussie

It doesn't matter at all. 

Girl Aussie



Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do the witness have to be same for visa subclass 309 and visa subclass 100? or can they be different?


----------



## Shan.

Dear GirlAussie

I have been reading your comments for a long time and can't thank you enough for help you provide. 

I have a complicated question. Will try to summarize as much as I can. I had a very complicated migration History in Australia, had a student, refugee and couple of MRT/AAT refusal including an onshore partner Visa. Applied offshore partner, was granted in July 2016 and came back. I had my daughter born in couple of months later and then my relationship went south after that. My wife started using my immigration status to her advantage and there was an extensive domestic abuse. Reported to police and in court now pending for hearing. Hired a lawyer and was suggested to apply or rather change of circumstances and continue 100 application on the basis of shared parenting responsibilities of Australian child. 

Now my question is what are my chances for 100 grant and if you know from experience how long is the processing time. I became eligible for 100 around May 2017.


----------



## girlaussie

Oh dear me, I am sorry to hear your situation, look I am not a MARA agent nor have any authority to advice but may I know where are you at the moment? In Australia? 

In normal circumstances you do get 100 visa in less than 6 months, I know the processing time has changed heaps since I applied as I got it in less than 3 months. Your case is complicated, the nature of your past history, it doesn't look any good. I can't make any comment at this stage unless I know a bit more. Please for privacy reasons, don't share stuff here. Send me Private Message if you wish to please, and I will try me best to advice you.

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie



Shan. said:


> Dear GirlAussie
> 
> I have been reading your comments for a long time and can't thank you enough for help you provide.
> 
> I have a complicated question. Will try to summarize as much as I can. I had a very complicated migration History in Australia, had a student, refugee and couple of MRT/AAT refusal including an onshore partner Visa. Applied offshore partner, was granted in July 2016 and came back. I had my daughter born in couple of months later and then my relationship went south after that. My wife started using my immigration status to her advantage and there was an extensive domestic abuse. Reported to police and in court now pending for hearing. Hired a lawyer and was suggested to apply or rather change of circumstances and continue 100 application on the basis of shared parenting responsibilities of Australian child.
> 
> Now my question is what are my chances for 100 grant and if you know from experience how long is the processing time. I became eligible for 100 around May 2017.


----------



## Aus2018

Hi
How long 309 visa will take to grant approximately for simple case... like marriage for almost 5 years and have child together... please advise me if you know... thank you


----------



## girlaussie

In general, the processing time for this visa is between 13-18 months, if all evidence are sufficient and medical is done earlier then I don't think it should take too long but really no one can give you exact timeline. 

Girl Aussie 



Aus2018 said:


> Hi
> How long 309 visa will take to grant approximately for simple case... like marriage for almost 5 years and have child together... please advise me if you know... thank you


----------



## Go2Auss

adahmed said:


> 1. Can anyone please respond to aforementioned query, please?
> 
> 2. Moreover, I would appreciate if you can answer following query as well:
> 
> I thought I figured out the answer to the question regarding filing of partner 309 visa from Pakistan while me being the sponsor residing here. However, time and again I see the posts in different forums where people claim that the requirement of the sponsorship is that sponsor must be at least residing in Australia, if not yet employed there.
> 
> The requirement of the "Sponsor" suggests one of following as well:
> 
> "*Australian permanent resident *or eligible New Zealand citizen sponsors *must usually live in Australia.*"
> 
> So could you please "suggest/recommend/ensure" that it is legally fine, if I as sponsor have stayed only for a week in Australia for entry purposes and now am currently residing in Pakistan can still file for my partner's 309 and it won't cause any problems with application processing?
> 
> OR Is it really mandatory for me to have resided in Austrlia for at least a few months before I / my partner can file for 309 from Pakistan?
> 
> It's a Million Dollar Question for me, I won't be able to plan moving if I am not really clear about her 309 application.



Dear,
I am in exactly similar situation and looking for any advice.. Anyone pls?


----------



## Go2Auss

girlaussie said:


> It is a must requirement for the Sponsor to be living in Australia, unless Sponsor can provide evidence of genuine reason of not residing in Australia. In some cases, CO do use discretion but knowing how quickly department make changes in visa policies, I personally not take any risk.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks for your most valuable insights girlaussie. Really appreciate the help you have been providing to a large community of people in dilemma

One quick subsequent question- My case is somewhat similar- Got PR in 2017 but soon got started on my plans to get married (arranged) and got married a few months back in 2018. So now I have a PR while my spouse doesn't and we both are offshore.

Now going by the definition of sponsor's residence - (must usually live in Australia), can I plan on moving to Australia and immediately file for my spouse/partner visa OR in your opinion CO may just be looking for more than the physical location of sponsor and more towards living arrangement, bank balance in Australia, income tax and other relevant documentation thereby necessitating reasonably more time to be spend in Australia before sufficient evidences can be gathered to convince CO?


----------



## Passenger2018

verynewuser said:


> What is the source of this information? They called my wife as well and they usually call for verification and interviews, as far as I have read comments from multiple users here.


Hi guys,
I lodged docs in late of March and on early of May they called and asked me some simple questions about our relationship. A week later I received a letter requesting medicals, PC for me and my fiance who lived in Aus.
I provided all requested docs in 3 weeks, sent a letter to CO and informed her and just received a generic email then no updates :/
The status is received 
I hope we all hear good news soon


----------



## Jimmy100

*Tourist visa while we wait*

I hope that this is the correct place for this question.


I have never had any dealings with immigration so I know nothing of the process involved to bring my partner here to Australia. 

My situation: We plan to marry in November after 1 year of seeing each other. We met overseas at a function we were both attending and hit it off. Since then I have travelled to see her every month for 1 week at a time and she has visited me in Australia for two weeks.

Anyway, the question is. During the processing time for the Partner visa can she use a Visitor visa to stay here with me? 

Would this beef up our application as we could actually live together and share financial aspects of our life as obviously living in two seperate countries we don't have a house or bank accounts together?

When granting the Visitor visa to they take into consideration that you already have a Partner visa ongoing? I would be hoping for a multiple entry visa and not 3 months, Is this realistic?

We are a bit stressed out by this as we don't want to be apart for the processing time which appears to be almost 2 years. So is it common to apply for the Partner Visa and come to "stay" albeit in 3 or 6 months visitor blocks while the application is processed.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## aditya_barca

Hi Guys
I am Australian PR and soon to get married. I am planning to bring my spouse on a visitor visa and then file for partner visa as onshore applicant. However I heard that her visitor visa could be denied stating a reason that she does not have any intention to go back. ( happened with a friend of mine). Can anyone shed some light on this plz. Would highly appreciate. Thanks


----------



## Rubi

I applied for my partner’s visa back in June 2017 , medicals was requested in September alongwith additional documets in order tp access the application however i have not heard back since !!! 
Is there anyone on form who has lodged ab application in the same time period and awaitng response or has visa granted !!!


----------



## iamnewhere

Rubi said:


> I applied for my partner’s visa back in June 2017 , medicals was requested in September alongwith additional documets in order tp access the application however i have not heard back since !!!
> Is there anyone on form who has lodged ab application in the same time period and awaitng response or has visa granted !!!


Hi,
we have people who have applied 309/100 visa please join our group on TELEGRAM. <*SNIP*> *See"Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
please use anonymous name while joining.


----------



## Aus2018

May i know what is your telegram contact details


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

*Spouse Visa*



iamnewhere said:


> Hi,
> we have people who have applied 309/100 visa please join our group on TELEGRAM. <*SNIP*> *See"Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
> please use anonymous name while joining.


I am unable to join the group. Please guide how to join the group. 
Thank you.


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Hi,

It is really necessary/mandatory for sponsor to live in AUSTRALIA.
I have applied my wife visa 309 in June 2017 from Saudi Arabia when she was on visit visa in Saudia. She left for Pakistan in October 2017.
Since then she is in Pakistan and I am doing job in Saudi Arabia.

I only visited Australia once in Feb 2017 after my 189 visa grant and since then continue my job in Saudi Arabia.

Please suggest/guide me if it is mandatory for sponsor to live in Australia.
Thank you.


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

*Spouse Visa*



Rubi said:


> I applied for my partner’s visa back in June 2017 , medicals was requested in September alongwith additional documets in order tp access the application however i have not heard back since !!!
> Is there anyone on form who has lodged ab application in the same time period and awaitng response or has visa granted !!!


I applied spouse visa in June 2017 as well.
Submitted all required documents on 6 June 2018.
Got an email from immi account, "application is in progress" on 15 July 2018.

have you received similar email ?


----------



## May 2016

Hi guys,
who applied 309/100 visa please join our group on TELEGRAM back to back chatting with members who applied 309 visa specifically from Delhi. I'm also applicant i applied May 2016 or still waiting. Contact me on telegram <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## May 2016

As﻿ my partner is Australia citizen and divorced mine is first ﻿marriage and I'm applicant. I visit two time in Australia and stay with my partner. Never overstay nerver illegal in Australia that's all. Let me know if you want know anything else? Dol end of May 2016 file is totally decision ready that's why they never contact me or i contact them and ask what's going on with my file they always give me standard ﻿reply like your file is active consideration or under processing and now i got last email received from my CO he said you need to wait 3 more months. Is there any applicant who are waiting like mine?


----------



## saladdin

Hi.. My wife is on a 6 months visitor visa (600 without any no further stay condition: 8503) and is with me now in Sydney for last 3 months.. we had applied for 309 offshore in Mar'18, got married in Apr'18 and 309 is now under "Further Assessment" status.. 

2 qns are:

1) Can we apply for a bridging visa (A class) so that she can stay with me until 309 is granted after the 600 expires? (I can see a tab for Bridging Visa enabled in our IMMI account page).. Refer https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/309/current-visa-about-to-end.aspx. If we can apply for Bridginng Visa A then what reason should we mention in the bridging visa application? (We can see there are 4 options in our IMMI account - a)To seek permission to travel outside Australia b) To seek permission to work c)To replace a ceased Bridging Visa d)Other reasons).

2) I understand that since our 309 is under processing, my partner could be eligible for Medicare even when under 600 now.Can someone confirm please <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## girlaussie

1: if there is no 8503 condition, then she can apply for extension. Bridging visa is not applicable in her case. 

2: no, having a partner visa in progress does not necessarily mean that applicant will get the visa. Till the decision is not made which of course is 309/100 she is not entitled to get Medicare. Australia has a Reciprocal Health Care Agreement with 11 countries but India is not one of them. 

Girl Aussie 



saladdin said:


> Hi.. My wife is on a 6 months visitor visa (600 without any no further stay condition: 8503) and is with me now in Sydney for last 3 months.. we had applied for 309 offshore in Mar'18, got married in Apr'18 and 309 is now under "Further Assessment" status..
> 
> 2 qns are:
> 
> 1) Can we apply for a bridging visa (A class) so that she can stay with me until 309 is granted after the 600 expires? (I can see a tab for Bridging Visa enabled in our IMMI account page).. Refer https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/309/current-visa-about-to-end.aspx. If we can apply for Bridginng Visa A then what reason should we mention in the bridging visa application? (We can see there are 4 options in our IMMI account - a)To seek permission to travel outside Australia b) To seek permission to work c)To replace a ceased Bridging Visa d)Other reasons).
> 
> 2) I understand that since our 309 is under processing, my partner could be eligible for Medicare even when under 600 now.Can someone confirm please <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladdin

girlaussie said:


> 1: if there is no 8503 condition, then she can apply for extension. Bridging visa is not applicable in her case.
> 
> 
> 
> 2: no, having a partner visa in progress does not necessarily mean that applicant will get the visa. Till the decision is not made which of course is 309/100 she is not entitled to get Medicare. Australia has a Reciprocal Health Care Agreement with 11 countries but India is not one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl Aussie




An update on qn 2. We checked with a local Department of Human Services (DHS) and my partner has been issued Medicare today.

Since applying for Partner visa is a combo of both a temporary and permanent visa, 309 applicants are eligible for Medicare if their Spouse is also a PR holder (which is usually mandatory for 309). Details here: https://www.humanservices.gov.au/in...re-enrol-medicare#permanentresidencyapplicant

Will update on Qn 1 after talking to Department of Home Services.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

*Spouse Visa*



May 2016 said:


> Hi guys,
> who applied 309/100 visa please join our group on TELEGRAM back to back chatting with members who applied 309 visa specifically from Delhi. I'm also applicant i applied May 2016 or still waiting. Contact me on telegram <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Hi,

I am unable to join it.


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

*Spouse Visa*



May 2016 said:


> As﻿ my partner is Australia citizen and divorced mine is first ﻿marriage and I'm applicant. I visit two time in Australia and stay with my partner. Never overstay nerver illegal in Australia that's all. Let me know if you want know anything else? Dol end of May 2016 file is totally decision ready that's why they never contact me or i contact them and ask what's going on with my file they always give me standard ﻿reply like your file is active consideration or under processing and now i got last email received from my CO he said you need to wait 3 more months. Is there any applicant who are waiting like mine?


Hi,

Have you got any "Your application is in progress" email from Home Affairs.
When you applied for the visa and from which country.


----------



## May 2016

I got lot of emails from department that every time they said your application is an under active consideration. I applied in May 2016. From INDIA.


----------



## Aus2018

Please let me know your telegram name to contact you.thank you


----------



## May 2016

Please inbox me your inbox doesn't allow to send message. Please inbox me or check an other forum.


----------



## May 2016

Hi @Romeo1313 how are you could you please let me know about your case. Actually i applied my visa 309/100 in May 2016. What about your? Thanks


----------



## Karthik Kamal

Hi guys,

May be I'm asking the same questions which has been asked and answered already somewhere in this forum. Kindly help me here as I can't find the details I'm looking for, please.

I'm a Aus PR holder and planning to apply partner visa for my spouse and we are currently in UK.

1. Can we apply for partner visa from offshore or Should I be present at onsite to do so?
2. How complex is the application process and any guidance to it, please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neha12345678910

girlaussie said:


> In general, the processing time for this visa is between 13-18 months, if all evidence are sufficient and medical is done earlier then I don't think it should take too long but really no one can give you exact timeline.
> 
> Girl Aussie
> 
> 
> 
> Aus2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> How long 309 visa will take to grant approximately for simple case... like marriage for almost 5 years and have child together... please advise me if you know... thank you
Click to expand...

Hi Girl Aussie
I have applied for 309 on 12th feb after one monthe they asked for more infor we provided within time frame since then no reply from them
I am in Australia as of now on visitor 600 i have heard they call you but my number is in india and i can not see a place in immi account where i can update my number


----------



## Neha12345678910

Applied on 12th feb 2018


----------



## girlaussie

If you have applied online, there is a section in your account that let you add or update the info.(I have not use immi account so can't explain you further) If no, you have to complete form 929. This should have done when you were leaving your home country for more than 30 days.

Girl Aussie



Neha12345678910 said:


> Hi Girl Aussie
> I have applied for 309 on 12th feb after one monthe they asked for more infor we provided within time frame since then no reply from them
> I am in Australia as of now on visitor 600 i have heard they call you but my number is in india and i can not see a place in immi account where i can update my number


----------



## Neha12345678910

girlaussie said:


> If you have applied online, there is a section in your account that let you add or update the info.(I have not use immi account so can't explain you further) If no, you have to complete form 929. This should have done when you were leaving your home country for more than 30 days.
> 
> Girl Aussie
> 
> 
> 
> Neha12345678910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Girl Aussie
> I have applied for 309 on 12th feb after one monthe they asked for more infor we provided within time frame since then no reply from them
> I am in Australia as of now on visitor 600 i have heard they call you but my number is in india and i can not see a place in immi account where i can update my number
Click to expand...

But that form is for change of address in passport my passport is same my number is activated in india but i am here in Australia


----------



## girlaussie

Please read that form carefully, it can also use to update contact details, you need to complete section A, B and D if I remember correctly. 

Girl Aussie



Neha12345678910 said:


> But that form is for change of address in passport my passport is same my number is activated in india but i am here in Australia


----------



## Neha12345678910

girlaussie said:


> Please read that form carefully, it can also use to update contact details, you need to complete section A, B and D if I remember correctly.
> 
> Girl Aussie
> 
> 
> 
> Neha12345678910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that form is for change of address in passport my passport is same my number is activated in india but i am here in Australia
Click to expand...

Thanks dear 😊


----------



## Can2Aus

Just starting to look at the process of applying - does anyone know if these excessive are just temporary? We have a dog that we would love to bring with us, but he is already 10 and 12 is pushing if he'd make the flight. 

Because of these wait times, I was considering applying under 189 - Skilled Independent visa.

Does anyone know if I am allowed to do that, considering my spouse (and child) are Australian?


----------



## bharathi039

saladdin said:


> An update on qn 2. We checked with a local Department of Human Services (DHS) and my partner has been issued Medicare today.
> 
> Since applying for Partner visa is a combo of both a temporary and permanent visa, 309 applicants are eligible for Medicare if their Spouse is also a PR holder (which is usually mandatory for 309). Details here: https://www.humanservices.gov.au/in...re-enrol-medicare#permanentresidencyapplicant
> 
> Will update on Qn 1 after talking to Department of Home Services.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Saladdin, 

Did you spoke to DIBP regarding Qn1 on Bridging visa after Visitor visa?


----------



## Can2Aus

Has there been any reports or indication that they are working to reduce the wait times on Partner Visas? 30 months is a long time to put your life on hold


----------



## paisrikanth

Whats the current VIsa 100 subclass processing time?


----------



## yousufkhan

Hello!

What is current timeline for the visa? I would like if someone from Pakistan can provide the information as my spouse will apply from Pakistan.

Thanks.


----------



## Ateeq

I just received an update requesting for the medicals of my wife..Does that mean the after the medicals will there be a positive outcome from the immigration


----------



## sandeshrego

My wife was asked to exit two weeks back (Sep 6) as she was in Ausralia and they said she needs to be out of Australia to exit. They asked us to reply to the same mail and tell our travel details and then exit. However she exited earlier and we sent the details after two days she exited. We got a reply email from them saying they have forwarded our details to the concerned department and it's been 4 days since the mail. When will she get the grant? It's already 7 months and now again we are waiting.


----------



## yousufkhan

yousufkhan said:


> Hello!
> 
> What is current timeline for the visa? I would like if someone from Pakistan can provide the information as my spouse will apply from Pakistan.
> 
> Thanks.


Can anybody provide feedback?


----------



## indiference

yousufkhan said:


> Can anybody provide feedback?




It can be anywhere btw 9 to 15 months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamnewhere

yousufkhan said:


> Can anybody provide feedback?


new processing time is 13 - 17 months

It keeps changing every month


----------



## bossabbx

EngineerNabeel said:


> I applied on 17 Oct 2017 and I got an email from immigration on 7 June 2018, which is a generic email, saying following:
> 
> *Status Update*:
> The application is actively progressing at Australian High Commission
> Islamabad. The officer is currently following up on the mandatory
> departmental checks. The outcome of biometrics and medical examination is
> already updated in departmental systems.
> 
> This email is a reminder sent to clients to make sure that all required
> documents for partner visa are provided. Please find attached a detailed
> list of documents for your information. You have 14 days to provide any
> outstanding/ missing documents. Please note, if you do not supply
> outstanding documents there may be delays in processing your application
> and a decision can be made after the 14 days period expires.​
> I checked it from a friend who got the visa recently that your partner gets a call within one month of this email and visa in 2 months. There is a chance that you get the visa within a month.
> I have not received any call or visa.
> 
> I hope this information helps you in making an assessment of your case.
> 
> Following is the text from the attachment. make sure you provide all these documents before they even contact you.
> 
> *Documents Checklist for Combined Partner (UF 309/BC 100) visa​**Applicant’s documents:*
> - NADRA birth certificate issued by Union Council
> - Current and valid passport
> - National identification card (if in Urdu provide English translation)
> - Evidence of highest qualification (last degree only)
> - If working, evidence of employment
> - Current and valid police certificate
> - Current and valid polio vaccination certificate
> - Written and signed relationship statement (how and when relationship started, how marriage ceremony was solemnized, describe how financially and emotionally supporting each other, how relationship developed after wedding and what are couple’s future plans) – there is no sample for this statement it can be provided on normal affidavit.
> - Details of immigration history (if visited any countries or if applied for any country’s visa in past 10 years)
> - Form 54 for family composition
> *Sponsor’s documents:*
> - Current and valid passport
> - Evidence of Australian permanent residence/citizenship
> - Evidence of highest qualification
> - If working, evidence of employment (recent salary slips other than what has been provided at time of lodgement)
> - Current and valid Australian federal police certificate
> - Written and signed relationship statement (how and when the relationship started, how marriage ceremony was solemnized, describe how financially and emotionally supporting each other, how the relationship developed after the wedding and what are couple’s future plans) – there is no sample for this statement it can be provided on a normal affidavit.
> - Form 54 for family composition
> - Notice of assessment of tax 2017-2018 (if unable to provide, please provide bank statement for past 3-4 months)
> *Relationship documents:*
> - NADRA marriage registration certificate issued by Union Council / Marriage certificate issued by relevant authority in Pakistan or Australia
> - Copy of Nikkah Nama Urdu – also provide the English translation of Nikkah Nama
> - Wedding photographs from all wedding functions with third parties (minimum 10-15)
> - Post wedding photographs from gatherings and outings (minimum 10-15)
> *Supporting documents:*
> - 2x 888 declaration forms (design date 10/2015) from two declarants (Australian permanent residrivingitizen) with copy of their passport or diving licence – please read the details provide don first pages about who can fill in the forms.
> - 2x statutory declaration forms from two declarants from Pakistan with copy of their CNIC or passport. (please note that English translation should be provided with Urdu CNIC)
> - Evidence of recent communication - call records and chat history for past 3 months with clear dates (the client should provide the officer the evidence of their recent communication other than what they have provided at the time of lodgement)
> - Evidence of financial support since the relationship started e.g. joint bank statements or money transfer receipts (the client should provide the officer the evidence of their recent financial support other than what they have provided at the time of lodgement)
> *Other documents:*
> - If applicant or sponsor are divorced, provide NADRA divorce certificate issued by Union Council / Divorce certificate issued by relevant authority in Pakistan or Australia (divorce deed only is not sufficient).
> - Brief statement from applicant/sponsor detailing reasons for their divorce
> - If applicant or sponsor were previously engaged or had any relationship, provide brief statement with details of the previous relationship.
> - If sponsor or any other person (other than applicant) is appointed as authorised recipient, provide 956 form.
> *Documents for dependents:*
> These documents are only required if applicant has included any dependent (child, sibling, parent or any relative) in the application
> - NADRA birth certificate
> - Current and valid passport
> - Evidence of current education
> - If working, evidence of employment
> - Current and valid police certificate (if dependent is 17 years old or above)
> - Current and valid polio vaccination certificate
> - Written and signed statement form dependent (if dependent is 17 years old or above) stating whether dependent is married, engaged or promised, if studying, details of course, if working details of employment, if not working, who is financially supporting dependent and details of activities.
> - Family photographs with applicant and sponsor (from different timeline/functions/gatherings)
> - Details of immigration history (if visited any countries or if applied for any country’s visa in past 10 years)
> - Form 1229 signed by both parents for minor dependents
> *Checks:*
> - Please makes sure that applicant (and dependent) has provided biometrics, if not please generate request from online IMMI account. If applicant lodged paper application, ask officer to send you biometrics request.
> - Please check if applicant (and dependent) has undertaken medical examination, if not please generate request form online IMMI account. If applicant lodged paper application, ask officer to send you medical request.​


Thanks for sharing. Can I PM you?


----------



## Neha12345678910

Hello all
I am so pleased to inform that they have granted my 309 application today. I had submitted the form on 12th feb 2018 one month back i received an email to leave Australia as i was on tourist and today they have mailed stating they have granted the 309.


----------



## An1507

*Few doubts regarding 100*

Hi Friends,

I have got the email from immigration regarding my 2nd stage of partner visa i.e. 100

I have a few doubts, it would be very helpful if anyone can clarify that 

1) I do not have my birth certificate with me at the moment. Is it mandatory for 100 visa ?

2) Does my husband(Sponsor) need to do Medical and PCC ?

3) Do I need to get medical or only PCC is sufficient ?

4) is there any timeline by when I need to submit the application and finish uploading all the documents ?


----------



## spencerstreetguy

*100 processing time*

Hello All,

Can someone help with Stage 2 timeline. My wife was requested PCC which she already uploaded. 

Want to know how much more wit after this ?

my time line :

309 applied - feb 2016
309 granted - Nov 2016
100 applied - feb 2018
PCC requested - Sep 2018


----------



## AU_dream

sandeshrego said:


> My wife was asked to exit two weeks back (Sep 6) as she was in Ausralia and they said she needs to be out of Australia to exit. They asked us to reply to the same mail and tell our travel details and then exit. However she exited earlier and we sent the details after two days she exited. We got a reply email from them saying they have forwarded our details to the concerned department and it's been 4 days since the mail. When will she get the grant? It's already 7 months and now again we are waiting.


Hi sandeshrego,

Did your wife receive the visa soon, or have they not responded yet ?

Thanks,


----------



## spencerstreetguy

An update guys,

100 visa granted on 16th Oct. Hope it will help

309 applied - feb 2016
309 granted - Nov 2016
100 applied - feb 2018
PCC requested - 10 Sep 2018
PCC provided - 16 Sep 2018
100 granted - 16 OCT 2018




spencerstreetguy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can someone help with Stage 2 timeline. My wife was requested PCC which she already uploaded.
> 
> Want to know how much more wit after this ?
> 
> my time line :
> 
> 309 applied - feb 2016
> 309 granted - Nov 2016
> 100 applied - feb 2018
> PCC requested - Sep 2018


----------



## joshi90

Guys,

My partner has been granted sc100
Was a smooth process 
Applied on 12 May 2018
granted on 19th October

Thanks and Good Luck


----------



## vivz

Hello all,

My spouse holds an Australian PR from May 2016 and we got married in Oct 2016. Initially she was under 457 work visa and in 189 PR visa from May 2016.
She was in Australia from Sep 2014 to March 2018 and my wife traveled to Canada in April 2018. She applied for my Australian partner visa on 4th Oct 2018. Is it okay for her to be outside Australia during the visa process?

Currently I am uploading the documents and completed my visa medicals last week. Since we were married for more than 2 years, any scope of getting my PR faster?
Or will I need to wait for more than 12 months to get the visa?

Thanks,
vivek


----------



## spencerstreetguy

vivz said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My spouse holds an Australian PR from May 2016 and we got married in Oct 2016. Initially she was under 457 work visa and in 189 PR visa from May 2016.
> She was in Australia from Sep 2014 to March 2018 and my wife traveled to Canada in April 2018. She applied for my Australian partner visa on 4th Oct 2018. Is it okay for her to be outside Australia during the visa process?
> 
> Currently I am uploading the documents and completed my visa medicals last week. Since we were married for more than 2 years, any scope of getting my PR faster?
> Or will I need to wait for more than 12 months to get the visa?
> 
> Thanks,
> vivek


 Is it okay for her to be outside Australia during the visa process? - This question has been as ked many times. Please see previous messaged for residency requirement.

any scope of getting my PR faster?

Yes, they may expedite. Update this information in your application


----------



## vivz

I went through the earlier posts and realised that sponsor should have stayed in Australia for a minimum of 2 years with permanent resident visa. In my case, my wife(sponsor) stayed under pr visa only for 22 months and 20 months in work visa(457). Will it be a problem for my case because of only 22 months instead of 24?
Any response helps!

Thanks,
Vivek


----------



## Inf_18

Hello everyone,

I need to apply partner visa for my wife and looking for some help here. I hold Australian PR since Feb 2015 and have worked in Australia for around 20 months in past 3.5 years. Now I am planning to apply for partner visa for my wife to whom I am married for 6.5 years now.

Just wanted to know more on below points, if anyone could please help me -

1. Is applying partner visa a complex process that needs an agent? or is it same as applying PR (189) which I did on my own ? 

2. My PR expires in Feb 2020, if my wife's application remains undecided till that point, will she ever be granted an visa ? Or I will have to apply RRV before that ?

3. We have a 2 year old son as well. Should we add him in her application or can his visa be applied at later stage easily ? (just to avoid first entry for him )

TIA.


----------



## pramgopinath

chnaveedakhtar said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is really necessary/mandatory for sponsor to live in AUSTRALIA.
> I have applied my wife visa 309 in June 2017 from Saudi Arabia when she was on visit visa in Saudia. She left for Pakistan in October 2017.
> Since then she is in Pakistan and I am doing job in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> I only visited Australia once in Feb 2017 after my 189 visa grant and since then continue my job in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Please suggest/guide me if it is mandatory for sponsor to live in Australia.
> Thank you.


Hi... Did you receive response for this question...I am also in the similar situation
Can someone address this?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ak786

Hi All Seniors and Experienced Folks, 

I am all set to apply Partner Visa for my Wife 309 soon....I need to ask few questions before proceeding further. 


1:- I did Nikah only around 3 months before and spend hardly 25 days back home in PK. 
1.1-Should I claim the same? 
1.2-Or should I go for telling them that Rukhsti n Reception have also been done? 
1.3-Or should I use future tense in my statements?
1.4-Or should I use smart language in all of my statements?

2:- Homeaffairs Website is updated now, sponsor limitation to "live usually in Australia" is removed. 
Do I still have to live in Aus?

3:- Homeaffairs Website doesn't say anything regarding sponsor's finances/job/etc. I am not working since I arrived here in Aus.
What to do if sponsor is unemployed?

4:- Homeaffairs Website doesn't say anything regarding sponsor's finances/job/etc. I am not working since I arrived here in Aus.
What to do if sponsor is unemployed since few months?

I would really appreciate if my queries are addressed appropriately and promptly.

Thanks.
A. Khan


----------



## carnish

Hi everyone, 

I have a quick query .. I have been living with my partner for 3 years now but we never thought about the PR process yet so we never bothered to collect the documents. Both of us are now eligible to apply for PR independently but since I was able to apply earlier and have got my invitation, I though I will add her as a non-migrating dependent so that she can get some extra points later on when she does go on to apply for her PR ( we have now started arranging for documents). We did take the advice of an migration agent earlier but did not use his services. 

However, now that I did it, my CO has reached out and asked for all relationship related documents. I have attached whatever I had but am in a bit of fix about if I should/need to write a relationship history or not?

I have heard from a few people applying for Partner Visa that they need to write a relationship history. My question was if this is mandatory and if it is how should this information be provided? Should it be just using a Microsoft Word document or is there a particular form for this. Also, do we need to certify this document ?? 

Any information regarding this would be helpful. Hoping that someone can help me. Really appreciate any help or info. 

Thanks


----------



## An1507

Hi Friends,

I am about to submit my 100 application online but I have some doubts to clarify

1) Do I need to again submit my marriage certificate which I already submitted for 309 visa ?

2) Do I need to submit my husband's PR again which I submitted for 309

3) I am going to India on 16th January next year for 3 weeks, as I am on 309 visa so can that be a problem for me when I will be returning to Australia in February, 2019 ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## spencerstreetguy

An1507 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am about to submit my 100 application online but I have some doubts to clarify
> 
> 1) Do I need to again submit my marriage certificate which I already submitted for 309 visa ?
> 
> 2) Do I need to submit my husband's PR again which I submitted for 309
> 
> 3) I am going to India on 16th January next year for 3 weeks, as I am on 309 visa so can that be a problem for me when I will be returning to Australia in February, 2019 ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


1) Do I need to again submit my marriage certificate which I already submitted for 309 visa ? >> No

2) Do I need to submit my husband's PR again which I submitted for 309 >> No 

3) I am going to India on 16th January next year for 3 weeks, as I am on 309 visa so can that be a problem for me when I will be returning to Australia in February, 2019 ?
>> No


----------



## spencerstreetguy

carnish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a quick query .. I have been living with my partner for 3 years now but we never thought about the PR process yet so we never bothered to collect the documents. Both of us are now eligible to apply for PR independently but since I was able to apply earlier and have got my invitation, I though I will add her as a non-migrating dependent so that she can get some extra points later on when she does go on to apply for her PR ( we have now started arranging for documents). We did take the advice of an migration agent earlier but did not use his services.
> 
> However, now that I did it, my CO has reached out and asked for all relationship related documents. I have attached whatever I had but am in a bit of fix about if I should/need to write a relationship history or not?
> 
> I have heard from a few people applying for Partner Visa that they need to write a relationship history. My question was if this is mandatory and if it is how should this information be provided? Should it be just using a Microsoft Word document or is there a particular form for this. Also, do we need to certify this document ??
> 
> Any information regarding this would be helpful. Hoping that someone can help me. Really appreciate any help or info.
> 
> Thanks


I strongly advise to write a relationship story highlighting every possible details. It can be a word document and you should just sign it .


----------



## spencerstreetguy

Inf_18 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need to apply partner visa for my wife and looking for some help here. I hold Australian PR since Feb 2015 and have worked in Australia for around 20 months in past 3.5 years. Now I am planning to apply for partner visa for my wife to whom I am married for 6.5 years now.
> 
> Just wanted to know more on below points, if anyone could please help me -
> 
> 1. Is applying partner visa a complex process that needs an agent? or is it same as applying PR (189) which I did on my own ?
> 
> 2. My PR expires in Feb 2020, if my wife's application remains undecided till that point, will she ever be granted an visa ? Or I will have to apply RRV before that ?
> 
> 3. We have a 2 year old son as well. Should we add him in her application or can his visa be applied at later stage easily ? (just to avoid first entry for him )
> 
> TIA.


1. Is applying partner visa a complex process that needs an agent? or is it same as applying PR (189) which I did on my own ? >> its a simple process, IMO no need to agent

2. My PR expires in Feb 2020, if my wife's application remains undecided till that point, will she ever be granted an visa ? Or I will have to apply RRV before that ?
>> PR never expire, its just the travel facility so no issues in this regard

3. We have a 2 year old son as well. Should we add him in her application or can his visa be applied at later stage easily ? (just to avoid first entry for him )
>. No aware regarding rules for dependent child


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Inf_18 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need to apply partner visa for my wife and looking for some help here. I hold Australian PR since Feb 2015 and have worked in Australia for around 20 months in past 3.5 years. Now I am planning to apply for partner visa for my wife to whom I am married for 6.5 years now.
> 
> Just wanted to know more on below points, if anyone could please help me -
> 
> 1. Is applying partner visa a complex process that needs an agent? or is it same as applying PR (189) which I did on my own ?
> 
> 2. My PR expires in Feb 2020, if my wife's application remains undecided till that point, will she ever be granted an visa ? Or I will have to apply RRV before that ?
> 
> 3. We have a 2 year old son as well. Should we add him in her application or can his visa be applied at later stage easily ? (just to avoid first entry for him )
> 
> TIA.


1 - it is exponentially more complex (as the evidence is far more subjective) and expensive - I would recommend getting a MARA agent to review your application before you lodge it at the very least. 

You should be able to get the second stage of your visa granted at the same time as the first given you've been together for 6.5 years (considered a long term relationship). 

This MARA agency has the best free resources IMO:
https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/category/partner-visa/

3 - Yes you can add them as a dependent with the relevant evidence (parental responsibility documents), or get a Child visa 101 - not sure about the pro's and con's of either.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

carnish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a quick query .. I have been living with my partner for 3 years now but we never thought about the PR process yet so we never bothered to collect the documents. Both of us are now eligible to apply for PR independently but since I was able to apply earlier and have got my invitation, I though I will add her as a non-migrating dependent so that she can get some extra points later on when she does go on to apply for her PR ( we have now started arranging for documents). We did take the advice of an migration agent earlier but did not use his services.
> 
> However, now that I did it, my CO has reached out and asked for all relationship related documents. I have attached whatever I had but am in a bit of fix about if I should/need to write a relationship history or not?
> 
> I have heard from a few people applying for Partner Visa that they need to write a relationship history. My question was if this is mandatory and if it is how should this information be provided? Should it be just using a Microsoft Word document or is there a particular form for this. Also, do we need to certify this document ??
> 
> Any information regarding this would be helpful. Hoping that someone can help me. Really appreciate any help or info.
> 
> Thanks


My partner and I used this as a guide (e.g. the headings, statutory declaration format) and used our own words:
https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/partner-visa-statutory-declaration/

(full disclosure: my partner and I are using the MARA agent above)

We just wrote it in word, printed it, and got our signatures witnessed by a pharmacist (in Australia), and then scanned it - mine was 12 pages and my partners 13 pages I believe.


----------



## mandy2137

Dear Members, 

Is it possible to import 309 visa application in a new immi account if Mara agent not sharing details? 
thanks


----------



## noor7

what does yellow flag in immi account means??


----------



## NB

mandy2137 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Is it possible to import 309 visa application in a new immi account if Mara agent not sharing details?
> thanks


Without the basic details required for import , you will not be able to import the application 

You will have to convince the agent to share the details with you

Cheers


----------



## mandy2137

NB said:


> Without the basic details required for import , you will not be able to import the application
> 
> You will have to convince the agent to share the details with you
> 
> Cheers


thanks,

I have TRN, wouldn't it be sufficient to import? Are more details required to import except TRN?

regards


----------



## sujju

Hi All, 

I got Australia PR(Permanent residency) in August 2018. I got married in 207 April. I didn't apply PR for my wife at that time as she was pregnant so she cannot go through medicals. Now i want to apply pr for my wife and my kid. Now i want to apply 309 subclass visa with my child. 
My questions

1.Can i apply for 309 subclass as i got married before i get my PR. ?
2. DO i need to apply child visa and spouse visa separately(individually) ?

Thanks

Mohammed Sujavuddin


----------



## harish_vemuri

*Bridging visa*

Hi all,

I have applied for a partner visa in may 2018. In the meantime, tourist visa is applied to bring her here. this is getting expired in april 2019.

My question is: will i be able to apply for BVA now or should i need to wait until the tourist visa get expired.

Thanks.


----------



## azerty

harish_vemuri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for a partner visa in may 2018. In the meantime, tourist visa is applied to bring her here. this is getting expired in april 2019.
> 
> My question is: will i be able to apply for BVA now or should i need to wait until the tourist visa get expired.
> 
> Thanks.


Did you apply for the 309/100 while she was outside Australia for her?
I don't think she's eligible for a bridging visa.


----------



## azerty

sujju said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got Australia PR(Permanent residency) in August 2018. I got married in 207 April. I didn't apply PR for my wife at that time as she was pregnant so she cannot go through medicals. Now i want to apply pr for my wife and my kid. Now i want to apply 309 subclass visa with my child.
> My questions
> 
> 1.Can i apply for 309 subclass as i got married before i get my PR. ?
> 2. DO i need to apply child visa and spouse visa separately(individually) ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mohammed Sujavuddin


1. Yes, you're already married to your wife so, the 309 seems correct.
2. You can either add the child as a dependant on your wife's partner visa application or on a child visa, I think.
No idea which route is cheaper or better. Maybe someone else has a better idea.


----------



## harish_vemuri

azerty said:


> Did you apply for the 309/100 while she was outside Australia for her?
> I don't think she's eligible for a bridging visa.


Hi,

Yes i applied for 309/100 when she is outside Australia. But now she is in Australia with a tourist visa. Will bridging visa works in my condition?


----------



## azerty

harish_vemuri said:


> azerty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply for the 309/100 while she was outside Australia for her?
> I don't think she's eligible for a bridging visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yes i applied for 309/100 when she is outside Australia. But now she is in Australia with a tourist visa. Will bridging visa works in my condition?
Click to expand...

No, I don't think bridging visa works for her case.


----------



## khatrinitin

Hi folks,

I have applied for my wife visa (309 Partner visa) on 3rd April 2018 from New Delhj, India. It is an online application. On 4th june, the CO asked for some more documents (marriage certificate & AFP) which we submitted right before the 28 days and also clicked on the bottom tab "I confirm have provided information as requested".

Since then application has't moved a bit and all it shows in status as "Further assessment, Stage1". Does someone know if it is normal in 309 visa? 

Also, I am planning to get tourist visa for my wife so that she can stay with me until the visa is finalized. Will it stop the processing of 309 visa if she join me in AUS?

Please comment and share your valuable knowledge or experience

Regards
Nitin


----------



## pabna

Hello everyone 

I need help to prove our genuine relationship. We both are currently in Australia for 1.5 years together and planning to get married soon at a marriage registry office in Australia. 

As evidence i have joint bank accounts, joint rental agreement, joint car registration, joint insurance policy, bills paid by different names but on same address, joint itinerary and travel details, marriage certificate, a statement of how we met, got married and our future plans, call history of last 12 months, some photos of us with friends and community. However, some documents are from before marriage such as joint car registration, joint bank accounts, some travel details etc. 

Is it a problem if i submit some documents of before marriage but we have been living together during that time. Also is it a problem that we getting married couple of months before submitting my application? Is there any other document required to prove the genuine relationship? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hisenberg786

Dear members.
i have two simple questions.
1. can i use my immiacount to llodge 309 visa for my partner who is currently overseas.
2. what is the fastest time to get the visa?


----------



## An1507

*Greyed out button in 100 application*

Hi Friends,

When I am trying to attach the required documents in my 100 application online. I saw a button greyed out called "I have uploaded all the documents...". 

1) I am not sure why it is greyed out ?

2) Do I need to click this button eventually? What if I do not click this button ?


----------



## nishantpatil

khatrinitin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have applied for my wife visa (309 Partner visa) on 3rd April 2018 from New Delhj, India. It is an online application. On 4th june, the CO asked for some more documents (marriage certificate & AFP) which we submitted right before the 28 days and also clicked on the bottom tab "I confirm have provided information as requested".
> 
> Since then application has't moved a bit and all it shows in status as "Further assessment, Stage1". Does someone know if it is normal in 309 visa?
> 
> Also, I am planning to get tourist visa for my wife so that she can stay with me until the visa is finalized. Will it stop the processing of 309 visa if she join me in AUS?
> 
> Please comment and share your valuable knowledge or experience
> 
> Regards
> Nitin



Hello Nitin,

Have you got your visa. 

I have applied for my wife's visa Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (309/100) on 15th June 2018. 

We also had our 1st baby delivered in Nov 2018 for which I have also updated the relevant document. 

I see you you have applied in April 2018. Have you heard any thing from the CO. 

Do you know anyone who has got Partner visa recently and any idea how long would it take?


----------



## nishantpatil

sujju said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got Australia PR(Permanent residency) in August 2018. I got married in 207 April. I didn't apply PR for my wife at that time as she was pregnant so she cannot go through medicals. Now i want to apply pr for my wife and my kid. Now i want to apply 309 subclass visa with my child.
> My questions
> 
> 1.Can i apply for 309 subclass as i got married before i get my PR. ?
> 2. DO i need to apply child visa and spouse visa separately(individually) ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mohammed Sujavuddin



Hi Mohameed, 

you and I are on the same boat. 

Yes, I have applied for my child's visa by adding application to my wife's spouse visa. 

Do you mind when did you apply for partner visa? have you heard anything from CO or you got the visa?


----------



## nishantpatil

Ateeq said:


> I just received an update requesting for the medicals of my wife..Does that mean the after the medicals will there be a positive outcome from the immigration


Hi Mate,

Just wondering if your partner got the visa. If yes how long did it take after the medical?


----------



## harooniqbal

Hay everyone !
My wife is from Pakistan & I applied for my wife's 309/100 subclass on 17th May 2018!
I haven't heard nothing except a checklist that was sent by AHC- Islamabad on 29th November I attached everything at the spot but haven't heard nothing!
Anyone's in the same boat Please let me know and if u can give me an estimate how long is it gonna take more that would be great!
Cheers


----------



## Samaya54

Hi everyone, 
I am married for almost 3 years. 
and I have been a permanent resident for more than 3 years and citizen for almost 2 years. 
I had applied for my wife's partner visa offshore after we got married on 2016/05/02. 
She received her Partner Visa ( Subclass 309) on 2017/02/16, almost after 9 months. 
Now, it is becoming almost 2 years on this February. 

I had used a visa consulting agent while applying from Nepal. 

Should I be expecting a piece of good news soon? 
Is it alright to talk with a person in the Australian High Commission in New Delhi, and ask about the progress of my wife's visa? If yes, do I really need to tell them I had applied from such and such visa consultancy or can I just tell them we just wanted to know the visa progress without letting our consultancy know?
Where can I find the right phone number to contact them?
They won't be irritated if we call them, will they?

I really appreciate your help with this. We ware waiting her 100 visa before she goes to her university.


----------



## xehny

Following thread.


----------



## tarangoyal

Samaya54 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am married for almost 3 years.
> and I have been a permanent resident for more than 3 years and citizen for almost 2 years.
> I had applied for my wife's partner visa offshore after we got married on 2016/05/02.
> She received her Partner Visa ( Subclass 309) on 2017/02/16, almost after 9 months.
> Now, it is becoming almost 2 years on this February.
> 
> I had used a visa consulting agent while applying from Nepal.
> 
> Should I be expecting a piece of good news soon?
> Is it alright to talk with a person in the Australian High Commission in New Delhi, and ask about the progress of my wife's visa? If yes, do I really need to tell them I had applied from such and such visa consultancy or can I just tell them we just wanted to know the visa progress without letting our consultancy know?
> Where can I find the right phone number to contact them?
> They won't be irritated if we call them, will they?
> 
> I really appreciate your help with this. We ware waiting her 100 visa before she goes to her university.


You need to apply online at - https://online.immi.gov.au

Go to new applications - Family -> Stage 2 - Permanent Partner Visa Assessment (100,801)

Dont wait for someone to contact. Apply on your own. The visa has 2 stages.


----------



## vishwasramadas

Hello everyone, 

This is Vishwas and I am new the forum, was not able to read all the pages of the thread but was able to browse through some of the pages, just to give a background of where I am right now. 

I am in Australia on a PR from December 2017, got married on 12th Dec 2018 in India, We were in a relationship for close to a year and a half before the wedding, I came back and submitted the application will all the docs front uploaded on 4th Jan (documents uploaded on 6th Jan, Australian Police Check on 14th Jan, my wife's medical on 2nd Feb). 

Now the wait begins for us. 

I know I am at a very initial stage of the application processing, I would like to wish all of you the best and hope everyone gets the visa soon. 

Kind Regards,
Vishwas 

Timeline:- 
Application: 4th Jan.
APC: 14th Jan.
PCC (spouse): front uploaded.
Medical Check: 2 Feb (requirements meet as per the portal).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vishwasramadas said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is Vishwas and I am new the forum, was not able to read all the pages of the thread but was able to browse through some of the pages, just to give a background of where I am right now.
> 
> I am in Australia on a PR from December 2017, got married on 12th Dec 2018 in India, We were in a relationship for close to a year and a half before the wedding, I came back and submitted the application will all the docs front uploaded on 4th Jan (documents uploaded on 6th Jan, Australian Police Check on 14th Jan, my wife's medical on 2nd Feb).
> 
> Now the wait begins for us.
> 
> I know I am at a very initial stage of the application processing, I would like to wish all of you the best and hope everyone gets the visa soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Vishwas
> 
> Timeline:-
> Application: 4th Jan.
> APC: 14th Jan.
> PCC (spouse): front uploaded.
> Medical Check: 2 Feb (requirements meet as per the portal).


Welcome and all the best! 

Hopefully you are processed faster than the average processing time. In case you are curious about the average processing time for partner visas for each overseas post:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180900578-document-released.PDF

Source:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2018


----------



## vishwasramadas

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Welcome and all the best!
> 
> Hopefully you are processed faster than the average processing time. In case you are curious about the average processing time for partner visas for each overseas post:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180900578-document-released.PDF
> 
> Source:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2018


Thanks a lot, buddy that was really helpful. Hopefully, it will be processed faster than the average processing time.

Wishing you all the best with your application as well  

Kind Regards,
Vishwas 

Timeline:- 
Application: 4th Jan.
APC: 14th Jan.
PCC (spouse): front uploaded.
Medical Check: 2 Feb (requirements meet as per the portal).


----------



## shanish

*Partner visa 309 and 100 time lines*

Hi,

Is there someone maintaining an excel / spread sheet where people are updating their partner visa 309 and 100 Processing time lines. 

Just to have an idea where I am standing w.r.t others.

Thanks


----------



## mandy2137

shanish said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there someone maintaining an excel / spread sheet where people are updating their partner visa 309 and 100 Processing time lines.
> 
> Just to have an idea where I am standing w.r.t others.
> 
> Thanks


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/partner-visa-tracker

You can update your information here for Partner Visa

thanks


----------



## Jeethan

*Sponsor application in Submitted state*

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum.

My partner and I applied for 309 Partner visa 2 weeks ago. My partner is the primary applicant and I'm the sponsor.

The status on my partner's application is showing as Received whereas in mine application (Sponsor) it's still showing as Submitted. As a result, the documents which I have uploaded in my application are not reflected in my partner's application.
I have cross checked the TRN number and it all seems right.

Has anyone faced this issue before or is this normal? I was expecting the documents which I uploaded from the sponsor application to be shown in the primary application.

Need your insights on this.


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## subz.finwiz

*Sponsor relationship statement*

Hello Experts,

I am applying for Partner visa (subclass 309), I have submitted the online form, sponsorship online form & attached relevant documents to support the application.

I have a question on the below point :-

Written statements from applicant and *sponsor *regarding history of the relationship.
For example: how, when and where your first meeting took place and how the
relationship developed.

I have submitted the relationship statement by my wife and it is notarized by relevant authority in India. However I am not able to understand where & how to attach the relationship statement written by me (sponsor) ?

Can anyone help me where to submit the 'Sponsor relationship statement' ?
- Is it required to be in 'Commonwealth Statutory declaration format' ? 
- Is it required to be attested by a JP ?
- Do I need to attach this sponsor relationship statement in "Primary applicant" online form ? or in "Sponsorship online form" ?

Any help would be much appreciated, as this is the only doubt I am struggling with in this whole process.


----------



## subz.finwiz

Jeethan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum.
> 
> My partner and I applied for 309 Partner visa 2 weeks ago. My partner is the primary applicant and I'm the sponsor.
> 
> The status on my partner's application is showing as Received whereas in mine application (Sponsor) it's still showing as Submitted. As a result, the documents which I have uploaded in my application are not reflected in my partner's application.
> I have cross checked the TRN number and it all seems right.
> 
> Has anyone faced this issue before or is this normal? I was expecting the documents which I uploaded from the sponsor application to be shown in the primary application.
> 
> Need your insights on this.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


I also applied for partner visa similar as you, and I see sponsor application as 'submitted'. I believe it is normal, and both partner visa & sponsorship applications are linked, and you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## Inf_18

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - it is exponentially more complex (as the evidence is far more subjective) and expensive - I would recommend getting a MARA agent to review your application before you lodge it at the very least.
> 
> You should be able to get the second stage of your visa granted at the same time as the first given you've been together for 6.5 years (considered a long term relationship).
> 
> This MARA agency has the best free resources IMO:
> https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/category/partner-visa/
> 
> 3 - Yes you can add them as a dependent with the relevant evidence (parental responsibility documents), or get a Child visa 101 - not sure about the pro's and con's of either.


Thank you very much....somehow I had missed your reply


----------



## manojkalyan

Hi All, 

I've not submitted online sponsorship form, instead, I've submitted a scanned paper form of FORM40SP.

Can please let me know if this is still okay for an online application, please.

I have submitted by application for partner visa on 30th March 2018, and received the request for PCC & Medicals by June 1st. I did upload the needed, but my mistake I uploaded by PCC under my Daughters name. 

I noticed the same only in the month of October, by then the ‘I confirm I have provided information as requested’ tab was active. I uploaded the needed document and submitted, the tab is greyed out now.

Last updated date of my application shows as October 1st, I’m worried because all the above issues causing the delay in my processing.

Your support and the response is much appreciated.


----------



## manojkalyan

Hi Nitin,

You shouldn't have an issue applying for a tourist visa.

Thanks 
Manoj


----------



## Inf_18

Hi All,

I am a Australia PR and have worked for couple of years in Australia but currently in India. I am looking for partner visa (309) for my wife. Can anyone suggest good migration agents in Australia please ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Inf_18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a Australia PR and have worked for couple of years in Australia but currently in India. I am looking for partner visa (309) for my wife. Can anyone suggest good migration agents in Australia please ?


This is who we used, had a great experience - professional and well priced:

https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/

They also have free guidelines you can review before consulting them:

https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/category/partner-visa/


----------



## Inf_18

PrettyIsotonic said:


> This is who we used, had a great experience - professional and well priced:
> 
> https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/
> 
> They also have free guidelines you can review before consulting them:
> 
> https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/category/partner-visa/



Thank you very for your prompt reply


----------



## Samaya54

Hi Guys, 
I received an email from Immigration to submit further documents for Subclass 100 three weeks ago. I submitted all the documents what they asked. I checked the Visa processing time for Subclass 100 and the HomeAffairs website says 20 months to 33 months. And I asked one of my friends (similar case like mine) and she received her PR through Subclass 100 in 6 months. I also asked one of the visa consultancy, which I had used while applying Subclass 309, and they said, it might take 6-8 months. So what exactly is the real time frame for the processing? 20 months to 33 months in websites, do they just keep safe time.
Also, when I submitted my further documents and filled the fresh visa application according to what they explained in an email, I did not receive any "IMMI Acknowledgment of Application RECEIVED" email from Immigration. However, if I go and check my IMMI account, it says "STATUS: FURTHER ASSESSMENT". Is it normal not getting acknowledgment email for this visa?
Thanking you in advance.


----------



## lauralnk

Hi Everyone,

I'm planning to bring my partner from overseas and get married in Australia. I've noticed several visas such as 300/309/801/820/821 etc., and I'm getting confused.

Would really love the advice from the experienced from this forum.

Please let me know the costs and the timelines as well.


Many thanks in advance,

regards,

NItin


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm planning to bring my partner from overseas and get married in Australia. I've noticed several visas such as 300/309/801/820/821 etc., and I'm getting confused.
> 
> Would really love the advice from the experienced from this forum.
> 
> Please let me know the costs and the timelines as well.
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> 
> regards,
> 
> NItin


309/100 is a partner visa if you are applying from offshore. You can be married or in a de facto relationship as defined by DHA. 

820/801 is a partner visa if you are applying from onshore. You can be married or in a de facto relationship as defined by DHA.

They are two-stage visas, where you get a temporary one approved first, and then two years after you first applied, you are considered for the second stage (you have to show that you are still in a genuine and continuing relationship). 

In some circumstances you can get the second stage approved at the same time if you meet certain criteria, e.g. been in a long-term relationship (as defined by DHA) for 3 years or more, or have a dependent child and have been together for 2 years or more. 

If you can't meet the de facto relationship requirement, you can apply for a prospective marriage visa (PMV 300) offshore, and then a 820/801 onshore after getting married. 

Global processing times are here:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...rocessing-times/global-visa-processing-times#

At present, for 75% / 90% of applications

300 - 15 months / 21 months

309 - 14 months / 20 months

100 - 20 months / 37 months

820 - 21 months / 28 months	

801 - 19 months / 24 months

309/100 & 820/801 cost ~$7,200 excluding medical check-up costs, police clearance checks etc.

PMV 300 costs ~$7,200 excluding medical check-up costs, police clearance checks etc, and then the subsequent 820/801 is cheaper. 

The sponsor (i.e. you) have to be a PR / citizen and meet certain requirements too.


----------



## lauralnk

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 309/100 is a partner visa if you are applying from offshore. You can be married or in a de facto relationship as defined by DHA.
> 
> If you can't meet the de facto relationship requirement, you can apply for a prospective marriage visa (PMV 300) offshore, and then a 820/801 onshore after getting married.
> 
> Global processing times are here:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...rocessing-times/global-visa-processing-times#
> 
> At present, for 75% / 90% of applications
> 
> 300 - 15 months / 21 months
> 
> 309 - 14 months / 20 months


Do you mean to say even the prospective marriage visa or temporary visa takes 15 months to process?:shocked: I thought its the total time (including the first and second) that takes 15 months!

I intent to bring and marry my partner in the next 5-9 months. Any options for this?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

lauralnk said:


> Do you mean to say even the prospective marriage visa or temporary visa takes 15 months to process?:shocked: I thought its the total time (including the first and second) that takes 15 months!
> 
> I intent to bring and marry my partner in the next 5-9 months. Any options for this?


That is the average I would think, could be faster or slower.

Are you in a de facto relationship with your partner at the moment? 

If no, I would apply for a PMV 300 asap.

If yes, I would consider coming onshore and applying for the 820/801, especially if your partner will be able to get an electronic travel authority to come onshore.


----------



## Inf_18

Hello Everyone,

I have got my PR in 2015. I got married in 2012 but as I wanted to apply only for myself at that time, did not include my wife in application.
I did mention my marital status as 'Married', but while selecting 'Non migrating dependent family members' I selected 'NO' by mistake. 
Now I want to apply for partner visa, will this be a problem ? Has anyone faced this issue before ?

I can submit all kinds of relationship proofs but do I need that mistake corrected before I apply ?


----------



## Inf_18

One more query I have is, currently what is the average time take for grant of a partner visa. I can see some people getting it quickly in tracker. Also, when we apply it online (offshore), visa office is assigned by default or we have to choose it ? I can see multiple visa offices in tracker (New Delhi, Chandigarh etc)


----------



## mandy2137

Inf_18 said:


> One more query I have is, currently what is the average time take for grant of a partner visa. I can see some people getting it quickly in tracker. Also, when we apply it online (offshore), visa office is assigned by default or we have to choose it ? I can see multiple visa offices in tracker (New Delhi, Chandigarh etc)


Don't worry mate, you'll get it soon. I have got 309 Partner visa exactly in 6 months one day. 

The visa office is assigned by default. I was assigned processing office New Delhi.


----------



## Inf_18

mandy2137 said:


> Don't worry mate, you'll get it soon. I have got 309 Partner visa exactly in 6 months one day.
> 
> The visa office is assigned by default. I was assigned processing office New Delhi.


Thank you very much for your reply. You got it recently? Also, you both were in India all this time ? coz we both are in India since 1 year.


----------



## mandy2137

Inf_18 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. You got it recently? Also, you both were in India all this time ? coz we both are in India since 1 year.


You're welcome.

Yes I got it on 18th April 2019. My wife went Australia last year in Oct for 10 days to make initial entry. After that we applied for partner visa 309, since then we are together here in India. 

What I think that this is the positive aspect if you are living together.


----------



## kiasuvivek

Hi, 

So I am currently an Aus PR working in Aus. I will be getting married soon and I am planning to bring my wife. Most likely the tourist visa will be awarded to her initially for a period of 3 months. I heard that it would be conditional and non-extendable. I was thinking of applying for partner visa during this time. So, I have the following two queries:
1. Am I allowed to apply for partner visa while she is in tourist visa? I heard DIBP will not process partner visa if she is already on conditional tourist visa. Is this true?
2. Will she be able to get any bridging visa to extent her stay after 3 months?

Thanks


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayankkheterpal

mandy2137 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Yes I got it on 18th April 2019. My wife went Australia last year in Oct for 10 days to make initial entry. After that we applied for partner visa 309, since then we are together here in India.
> 
> What I think that this is the positive aspect if you are living together.



Hi Mandy,
From your reply it seems like you applied for offshore visa when you both were in India. I am on the same boat. I got my grant in November 2017 and made my intial entry for 20 days last year in April 2018. However, I got married last year and now I am looking to apply offshore visa for my spouse. People here have adviced me to full fill the usual resident of Australia before I go for my offshore spouse visa. Wanted to get advice from you as to how did you full fill the condition of usual resident for a sponsor.

Regards,
Mayank kheterpal


----------



## Inf_18

mandy2137 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Yes I got it on 18th April 2019. My wife went Australia last year in Oct for 10 days to make initial entry. After that we applied for partner visa 309, since then we are together here in India.
> 
> What I think that this is the positive aspect if you are living together.


thats great, thanks again and congratulations for your grant.


----------



## worldking

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 309/100 is a partner visa if you are applying from offshore. You can be married or in a de facto relationship as defined by DHA.
> 
> 820/801 is a partner visa if you are applying from onshore. You can be married or in a de facto relationship as defined by DHA.
> 
> They are two-stage visas, where you get a temporary one approved first, and then two years after you first applied, you are considered for the second stage (you have to show that you are still in a genuine and continuing relationship).
> 
> In some circumstances you can get the second stage approved at the same time if you meet certain criteria, e.g. been in a long-term relationship (as defined by DHA) for 3 years or more, or have a dependent child and have been together for 2 years or more.
> 
> If you can't meet the de facto relationship requirement, you can apply for a prospective marriage visa (PMV 300) offshore, and then a 820/801 onshore after getting married.
> 
> Global processing times are here:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...rocessing-times/global-visa-processing-times#
> 
> At present, for 75% / 90% of applications
> 
> 300 - 15 months / 21 months
> 
> 309 - 14 months / 20 months
> 
> 100 - 20 months / 37 months
> 
> 820 - 21 months / 28 months
> 
> 801 - 19 months / 24 months
> 
> 309/100 & 820/801 cost ~$7,200 excluding medical check-up costs, police clearance checks etc.
> 
> PMV 300 costs ~$7,200 excluding medical check-up costs, police clearance checks etc, and then the subsequent 820/801 is cheaper.
> 
> The sponsor (i.e. you) have to be a PR / citizen and meet certain requirements too.




Hello all .,

I’m totally super confused about the partner visa process . Kindly clear my doubts as well .

1. Im an Australian PR and got engaged last month and we planing to get married July ( it’s a arranged marriage) . I was working around 8 month in Au . But, currently Working outside Au . But still I’m eligible to apply partner visa,while outside Au? 

2. If yes, what visa more quick and suitable for us(newly arrange marriage ) offshore 309/100 or PMV 300 then 820/801 ? 

3. I have mentioned earlier, going to get marry within 2 months . So, what are the docs should prepare and put standby before marriage . I’m planing to lodge partner visa with fees ones got married including marriage certificate. Before Shall I fill the those application thru immi and great HAP ID for do medical and do PCC before I submit partner visa and pay visa fee or shld I wait until the CO assigned and requesting those MEDICAL $ PCC ?

3. I’m going to sponsor my wife. I knew that, from sponsor side (me) also need to submit PCC if stay a country 1 year or more than a year . But I was staying Australia 8 months only still I need apply or it’s not necessary ? 

4. As per my understanding if I’m applying offshore 309/100 . First CO will be approved 309 followed by 100 . But these two stage process shld take longer duration especially for us ( newly arranged marriage) ? .

5. If the PV 309 approved with in 13 month my wife can travel to Au and work and stay with me use that 309 provisional visa, while main visa application 100 grant ? 

Please be patient to answer those my doubts . It’s a great help for me .

I am still looking for a suitable job, so I can’t effort $3000 agent fees . Planing to do partner visa process myself . Hope will get you guys advice and guide 

Thank you in advance 
King 
Cheers .


----------



## channy44

Hi
While I was filling the statutory declaration form(sponsor) for my spouse, there is no field like DEVELOPMENT OF THE RELATIONSHIP. The form started from the next field like financial aspects , nature of household, social aspects and nature of commitment.
So do I need to write about the DEVELOPMENT OF THE RELATIONSHIP? 
If so, where can I write it? Can I add an extra page or just not to worry about it? 
Please help and much appreciated in advance.
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## channy44

Please see this reference.
Thanks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

Hi experts , 

Im new to this site and I was asking few silly doubts previously here. 
After I read different forum and I understand basics about subclass 309/100(offshore) and 820/801(onshore) process .

However, my case slightly different. I engaged last month and going to get married this year July. It’s a arranged marriage and we met recently only. 

This situation which type of visa more suitable for me 309 or 300? All I need quicker and avoid longer waiting time .

Should I wait until get married and apply 309 or before July can apply 300 ? 

Let’s say, if I applied subclass 300 still I can get married on July and upload marriage doc. Is it good way to go ? 

While applying 300 or 309 the sponsor(me) can also stay outside Au or must be inside, while applying these visas ? 

Anyone has any idea !!

Really appreciate your inputs .

Thx 
King


----------



## mandy2137

mayankkheterpal said:


> Hi Mandy,
> From your reply it seems like you applied for offshore visa when you both were in India. I am on the same boat. I got my grant in November 2017 and made my intial entry for 20 days last year in April 2018. However, I got married last year and now I am looking to apply offshore visa for my spouse. People here have adviced me to full fill the usual resident of Australia before I go for my offshore spouse visa. Wanted to get advice from you as to how did you full fill the condition of usual resident for a sponsor.
> 
> Regards,
> Mayank kheterpal


Hi Mayank,

Sorry for delayed response.

Yes I did apply offshore and we both were in India while I applied for partner visa. 
My wife did same thing, went to Australia for 10 days trip and came back. Then I applied. Yes I also got married last year in August. 

I am not aware of Usual Resident of Australia meaning. You meant that getting done with all formalities in Australia?

We both were in India since applied for 309 visa. Planned to apply for visitor visa in case 309 gets delayed to grant. Even my wife had not got the time to open bank account there, therefore we had to deposited some funds into her account by opening overseas account from India. My friend advised me to wait for 2-3 months more, fortunately and by God's grace I got it in just 6 months and 1 day. 

thanks


----------



## mandy2137

Inf_18 said:


> thats great, thanks again and congratulations for your grant.


Many thanks my friend


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

channy44 said:


> Hi
> While I was filling the statutory declaration form(sponsor) for my spouse, there is no field like DEVELOPMENT OF THE RELATIONSHIP. The form started from the next field like financial aspects , nature of household, social aspects and nature of commitment.
> So do I need to write about the DEVELOPMENT OF THE RELATIONSHIP?
> If so, where can I write it? Can I add an extra page or just not to worry about it?
> Please help and much appreciated in advance.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Our SD we attached as a .pdf (not for a partner visa, but for adding a partner to a general skilled migration visa) was quite a few pages long.

We used this MARA agent, and the template / example they have here:
https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/category/partner-visa/


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

worldking said:


> Hi experts ,
> 
> Im new to this site and I was asking few silly doubts previously here.
> After I read different forum and I understand basics about subclass 309/100(offshore) and 820/801(onshore) process .
> 
> However, my case slightly different. I engaged last month and going to get married this year July. It’s a arranged marriage and we met recently only.
> 
> This situation which type of visa more suitable for me 309 or 300? All I need quicker and avoid longer waiting time .
> 
> Should I wait until get married and apply 309 or before July can apply 300 ?
> 
> Let’s say, if I applied subclass 300 still I can get married on July and upload marriage doc. Is it good way to go ?
> 
> While applying 300 or 309 the sponsor(me) can also stay outside Au or must be inside, while applying these visas ?
> 
> Anyone has any idea !!
> 
> Really appreciate your inputs .
> 
> Thx
> King


300 (PMV) is only if your fiance is intending to come onshore to get married. 

Have you and your fiance been in a de facto relationship for the past year? E.g. have a shared life to the exclusion of all others where you have combined your financial, social etc. aspects of your relationship? If yes, then you can apply for 309/100 now. 

If no, then you will have to wait till at least July 2019 to apply for 309/100 - however do note being married alone is insufficient, you will have to provide proof that you are in a genuine and continuing relationship with all the evidence to support your application. 

As a sponsor, my understanding is you can be offshore/onshore when your fiance applies for the 300 or 309/100. However the applicant may have to be offshore when a decision is made on the 300 or 309/100. 

You should check this with a MARA agent - and I would recommend doing so at least twice if you don't want to pay for a full hand holding service. Once to check your strategy is correct, second to check your evidence is sufficient.


----------



## worldking

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 300 (PMV) is only if your fiance is intending to come onshore to get married.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you and your fiance been in a de facto relationship for the past year? E.g. have a shared life to the exclusion of all others where you have combined your financial, social etc. aspects of your relationship? If yes, then you can apply for 309/100 now.
> 
> 
> 
> If no, then you will have to wait till at least July 2019 to apply for 309/100 - however do note being married alone is insufficient, you will have to provide proof that you are in a genuine and continuing relationship with all the evidence to support your application.
> 
> 
> 
> As a sponsor, my understanding is you can be offshore/onshore when your fiance applies for the 300 or 309/100. However the applicant may have to be offshore when a decision is made on the 300 or 309/100.
> 
> 
> 
> You should check this with a MARA agent - and I would recommend doing so at least twice if you don't want to pay for a full hand holding service. Once to check your strategy is correct, second to check your evidence is sufficient.




Thx for your reply PrettyIsotonic . So, better I shld check with DIBP .


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

worldking said:


> Thx for your reply PrettyIsotonic . So, better I shld check with DIBP .


Don't check with DHA is my 2 cents - they are notorious for sharing wrong info - I would consult a reputable MARA agent for any clarifications


----------



## worldking

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Don't check with DHA is my 2 cents - they are notorious for sharing wrong info - I would consult a reputable MARA agent for any clarifications




Ohhhhh that’s bad  . Yeah then I will chk with a MARA . Thank you again for the reminder .

Cheers 
King


----------



## worldking

Guys, 
I worried about the partner visa changes. I heard partner visa NEW policy may Activate by June or July this year . Don’t know it’s true or rumours. 

Anyone got info from any official site ??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

worldking said:


> Guys,
> I worried about the partner visa changes. I heard partner visa NEW policy may Activate by June or July this year . Don’t know it’s true or rumours.
> 
> Anyone got info from any official site ??


The new changes have already been passed into law - at present it is unknown how fast it will be implemented across all relevant visa subclasses.

I would look to lodging as soon as realistically possible as opposed to dealing with these new requirements that will make the process even longer. 

The new sponsor requirements will only apply to the new parent visas (subclass 870) - and presumably then slowly rolled out to other partner visas.


----------



## channy44

Hi guys,
I’m about to lodge my spouse visa 309/100. I’ve gathered all the docs but my question is what are the documents that I need to certified ? Do I need to certify any bills, marriage certificate and photos of my wedding?
Please tell me anything that I need to know.
Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

channy44 said:


> Hi guys,
> I’m about to lodge my spouse visa 309/100. I’ve gathered all the docs but my question is what are the documents that I need to certified ? Do I need to certify any bills, marriage certificate and photos of my wedding?
> Please tell me anything that I need to know.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just need to upload clear scanned copies for all supporting documents. You do not need to provide certified or notarised copies unless the case officer specifically asks for this which is generally rare. 

The exception is the Aussie citizenship / PR evidence that you will be submitting as attachments to each Form 888 - the passport / PR grant letter copy will need to be certified. See the 'about this form' section: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/888.pdf

I would recommend this MARA agent / website for resources:
https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/partner-visa-spouse-de-facto/


----------



## channy44

Thank you very much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The new changes have already been passed into law - at present it is unknown how fast it will be implemented across all relevant visa subclasses.
> 
> 
> 
> I would look to lodging as soon as realistically possible as opposed to dealing with these new requirements that will make the process even longer.
> 
> 
> 
> The new sponsor requirements will only apply to the new parent visas (subclass 870) - and presumably then slowly rolled out to other partner visas.




Exactly Pretty . I’m also rushing to preparing those partner visa’s docs and do standby before lodge visa.

As per my understanding, ones we submit the application and pay fee only able create HAP ID for medical . Is that right ?? 
Or before submit application can do create HAP ID for medical ?


----------



## worldking

channy44 said:


> Hi guys,
> I’m about to lodge my spouse visa 309/100. I’ve gathered all the docs but my question is what are the documents that I need to certified ? Do I need to certify any bills, marriage certificate and photos of my wedding?
> Please tell me anything that I need to know.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi chenny44,,,

Can you pm the documents list please. So that I can easily prepare documents .

Thanks in advance .

Cheers
King


----------



## worldking

Thank you so much Chenny44 for sharing checklist .


----------



## mayankkheterpal

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Mayank,
> 
> Sorry for delayed response.
> 
> Yes I did apply offshore and we both were in India while I applied for partner visa.
> My wife did same thing, went to Australia for 10 days trip and came back. Then I applied. Yes I also got married last year in August.
> 
> I am not aware of Usual Resident of Australia meaning. You meant that getting done with all formalities in Australia?
> 
> We both were in India since applied for 309 visa. Planned to apply for visitor visa in case 309 gets delayed to grant. Even my wife had not got the time to open bank account there, therefore we had to deposited some funds into her account by opening overseas account from India. My friend advised me to wait for 2-3 months more, fortunately and by God's grace I got it in just 6 months and 1 day.
> 
> thanks


Hi Mandy,

Can you please PM me the details of the consultant that helped you through the process. Also, can you let me know, how did you go around providing proofs related to showing the usual resident for a sponsor like Australian police clearance, Australian rent agreement, job etc and all the formalities in Australia.

Thanks & appreciate your support.


----------



## Crew12

Hi All,
New here and my wife is overseas about to lodge an application.
Looks like this is the right thread to post in my questions rather than creating a new one which I did a while ago. 
I have a few queries regarding the application. Hope they would be answered.

1. 
The first page after logging in under the list of application, it shows two application which I think is unusual. 
One with here name and DOB and under it is family stage one incomplete
THe other one is without the name and DOB and under it is family stage one incomplete as well.

Is it by mistake the New Application button has been clicked twice ? Because when I go to the second one (without the name and DOB it is exactly the same form- 27 page ofForm 47SP) So it looks like it is doubled up and I can delete it. Is that right ?

2.
Is it Okay to have an authorized recipient of correspondence as me or can see chose it to be herself. It does not make any big difference but what are your thoughts ? 

3.
Page 11 - Non Migrating members of the family unit. 
What exactly is the family unit ? Is it her parents and siblings or my parents and my siblings or both ?

4. Under relationship details in Page 18, does she need to give the details of all five major relationship aspect such as financial, household, social, commitment and development of relationship at this stage or can we write that "a more detailed explanation is attached separately" and put it under an attachment later with signed copy and date ? Or does this need to be filled in the application process. Because the word limit is 2000, some of those aspects may not be addressed fully within those limits. So, what would be the best way ?

5. 
Page 19 - Supporting witnesses
Give details of two supporting witnesses of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor.
Here I am thinking of putting the name of both of our parents. Would that be alright or does it have to be someone from outside of the family ?

Thanks in advance for the help.
Cheers


----------



## mandy2137

mayankkheterpal said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> Can you please PM me the details of the consultant that helped you through the process. Also, can you let me know, how did you go around providing proofs related to showing the usual resident for a sponsor like Australian police clearance, Australian rent agreement, job etc and all the formalities in Australia.
> 
> Thanks & appreciate your support.


PM you my phone number. We can discuss over phone


----------



## channy44

Hi guys,
Just wondering do we need to fill the form 47sp for the 309/100 ?
If so, is it to be filled by the applicant or the sponsor?
Please help guys.
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## channy44

Hi guys 
I just lodged the spouse visa, but I’m not sure whether I applied for 309 or 100.
I was meant to apply for 309 but in the medical referral letter it has mentioned as” BC 100 SPOUSE (PERMANENT)”.
I’m confused and scared that my money will go into vain, could someone please tell me what is this or is this normal ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

channy44 said:


> Hi guys
> I just lodged the spouse visa, but I’m not sure whether I applied for 309 or 100.
> I was meant to apply for 309 but in the medical referral letter it has mentioned as” BC 100 SPOUSE (PERMANENT)”.
> I’m confused and scared that my money will go into vain, could someone please tell me what is this or is this normal ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you apply for an offshore spouse visa, you apply for both 309/100 (it is a two-stage visa) at the same time, and pay for both stages at the same time.

Even if you are eligible (e.g. long-term relationship of 3 years) to get your permanent stage approved in one stage, you will get the 309 grant followed by the 100 grant (usually a few minutes apart). 

You very rarely need to do the health check for the second (100) stage once already submitted for the first (309) stage.


----------



## channy44

When I logged into my account, in my homepage it has mentioned all the partner or prospective marriage visa numbers under my spouse name. Is it normal or do I have to choose 309/100 particularly by filling any form?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

PrettyIsotonic said:


> When you apply for an offshore spouse visa, you apply for both 309/100 (it is a two-stage visa) at the same time, and pay for both stages at the same time.
> 
> Even if you are eligible (e.g. long-term relationship of 3 years) to get your permanent stage approved in one stage, you will get the 309 grant followed by the 100 grant (usually a few minutes apart).
> 
> You very rarely need to do the health check for the second (100) stage once already submitted for the first (309) stage.


Hi PrettyIsotonic,

I have been granted 309 visa recently, just want to ask that after how many months i can apply for 100 visa? or It will be activated by itself?

thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

mandy2137 said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic,
> 
> I have been granted 309 visa recently, just want to ask that after how many months i can apply for 100 visa? or It will be activated by itself?
> 
> thanks


You only apply for one 309/100 visa - but you will be eligible to be considered for the 100 visa 2 years after you lodged the 309 - and as part of that second stage consideration you may need to upload updated evidence.


----------



## prseeker

mandy2137 said:


> PM you my phone number. We can discuss over phone


Do you have any watsapp group like I have created a group for people living and migrating to Sydney.


----------



## ausmsc

Hello Guys, can anyone share checklist for subclass 100?


----------



## ausmsc

Hello Samaya,

Could you please share doc list for subclass 100. Thanks



Samaya54 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I received an email from Immigration to submit further documents for Subclass 100 three weeks ago. I submitted all the documents what they asked. I checked the Visa processing time for Subclass 100 and the HomeAffairs website says 20 months to 33 months. And I asked one of my friends (similar case like mine) and she received her PR through Subclass 100 in 6 months. I also asked one of the visa consultancy, which I had used while applying Subclass 309, and they said, it might take 6-8 months. So what exactly is the real time frame for the processing? 20 months to 33 months in websites, do they just keep safe time.
> Also, when I submitted my further documents and filled the fresh visa application according to what they explained in an email, I did not receive any "IMMI Acknowledgment of Application RECEIVED" email from Immigration. However, if I go and check my IMMI account, it says "STATUS: FURTHER ASSESSMENT". Is it normal not getting acknowledgment email for this visa?
> Thanking you in advance.


----------



## channy44

Hi guys, 
Could anyone please throw some light on 600 visa?
I am the permanent resident, got married few months back and applied for the 309/100 partner visa. While its in process, I’d like to bring my wife to Australia on tourist visa.
So what would be the best option to apply 600 in tourist stream or family sponsored stream?

Few of my friends also applied for 309 and then 600 tourist not family sponsored, they got the visit visa for 6 months. So, I’m totally confused what to apply and why? 

Moreover, my wife isn’t working in her home country and doesn’t have any own house or other properties. 

I’m thinking to write the invitation letter stating that I newly married to this person, we already applied for 309, but it might take bit longer. We are really missing each other. I’d like to spend some time with my wife and visit some places in Australia ....Blah blah blah like that. Is it necessary to mention that I applied for 309/100? 
Is that will be enough with the following docs round trip itinerary, my tax statements, marriage certificate, proof of funds around $5000?

So someone could please advice me on this and if someone has the check lists or any sample documents please kindly share.

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## channy44

Just wondering, with the 309/100 visa does the sponsor also need to make an another application in the immi account ? Or Does the applicant can submit all the docs of sponsor in their application?
Just confuesd because one of my mate he was saying that, sponsor have to make an another application. He was also saying that form 88 should be get it done by aus citizens not the residents.
Could someone please give any suggestions 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

Hi Mates,

I am on PR and living in Aistralia since an year. I am getting married in Pakistan soon. Since this is arranged marriage so I dont have any previous communication proof and she will still be living with her parents after marriage until dhe get visa to move Australia. So I am planning to apply after 6 months do i can have some evidences in the meanwhile. I am considering providing following after 6 months:

- Wedding photos with family friends
- Statuary declaration from two Australian PR holders(I think there is form 888 as well for same putpose?)
- Communication proof(Phone calls, whatsapp)
- Joint Bank Account (while I keep on transferring some amount time to time to support her)
- Nikkahnama (With English translation)
- National Identity Card(with my name as husband and english translation)
- Passport (with my name as husband and english translation)


I was wondering is there anything else that i can provide with the scenario I have to strengthen chances of visa grant. And is there anything that I need to do while I am in Pakistan as I will be returning to Australia and won't be easy to come back until next year.


----------



## ZubairKhan

*starting spouse visa application*

Dear Members!

Please guide what option to choose for starting an offshore spouse visa application from the attached image. One has 18 steps and another 27 steps. a lil confused

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZubairKhan

Heloo !

Anybody in here? Please clarify above question


----------



## xehny

ZubairKhan said:


> Dear Members!
> 
> Please guide what option to choose for starting an offshore spouse visa application from the attached image. One has 18 steps and another 27 steps. a lil confused
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You have to make 2 applications:

Stage 1 Application for the main applicant.
Sponsorship for a partner to be filled by the Sponsor.

Hope it helps.


----------



## BangaloreBoy89

Hi Vishwas,

Could you tell me if you have received the 309 visa?

Also would be super helpful if you can provide you timeline.

Thanks
Ashwin


----------



## Suprbro123

Hi
Anyone received communication from CO for partner visa applications (309) lodged after Feb 2019?


----------



## Ahmad256

Hi guys I am new to this page. Anyone is here from Afghanistan who lodged on early june 2018?


----------



## Sinki Bhatt

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner had applied for subclass 309 partner visa two years ago. however, we have not received any email from the visa officer to apply for the 100 subclass. Can someone tell me how can we contact them or simply apply from IMMI account?
> 
> Regards
> R


Had you paid that visa fee also?


----------



## xehny

channy44 said:


> Hi guys,
> Could anyone please throw some light on 600 visa?
> I am the permanent resident, got married few months back and applied for the 309/100 partner visa. While its in process, I’d like to bring my wife to Australia on tourist visa.
> So what would be the best option to apply 600 in tourist stream or family sponsored stream?
> 
> Few of my friends also applied for 309 and then 600 tourist not family sponsored, they got the visit visa for 6 months. So, I’m totally confused what to apply and why?
> 
> Moreover, my wife isn’t working in her home country and doesn’t have any own house or other properties.
> 
> I’m thinking to write the invitation letter stating that I newly married to this person, we already applied for 309, but it might take bit longer. We are really missing each other. I’d like to spend some time with my wife and visit some places in Australia ....Blah blah blah like that. Is it necessary to mention that I applied for 309/100?
> Is that will be enough with the following docs round trip itinerary, my tax statements, marriage certificate, proof of funds around $5000?
> 
> So someone could please advice me on this and if someone has the check lists or any sample documents please kindly share.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Channy44,

A quick question, how did you go applying visitor visa for your partner?
Which one did you apply and did you get the visa already?
I'll be going through the same process, kindly advise?
Thanks.


----------



## humboldt

Has anyone been granted 309 visa from lodgement in june 2018? Please respond if ever. It will be a great help to know that things are moving forward. Thanks


----------



## k10chopra

worldking said:


> Thank you so much Chenny44 for sharing checklist .


Hi WorldKing,

Could you please share the checklist with me as well.

Thank You


----------



## nishantpatil

humboldt said:


> Has anyone been granted 309 visa from lodgement in june 2018? Please respond if ever. It will be a great help to know that things are moving forward. Thanks



Hi mate,

I had CO contacting me for medical and PCC for my wife. CO also added my son into the application as he was born after the visa was lodged.

I applied for 309 in June2018 and CO contact me on 7th of Aug2019 for PCC and Medical for my wife. 

What is your status? Any CO contact yet. If not call immigration and check.


----------



## nishantpatil

Hi mate,

I had applied for tourist visa for my wife and son but i made a mistake applying them under family stream tourist visa. This only granted for 3 months. Just apply as normal tourist stream and its usually granted for 18 months with 12months stay.

2nd time i applied using tourists stream.
Got it granted today.

Also CO asked for medical and PCC for spouse visa application.

I am under dilama to get my family here on tourist visa or wait for CO process spouse visa and get them here on spouse visa.




xehny said:


> channy44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> Could anyone please throw some light on 600 visa?
> I am the permanent resident, got married few months back and applied for the 309/100 partner visa. While its in process, I’d like to bring my wife to Australia on tourist visa.
> So what would be the best option to apply 600 in tourist stream or family sponsored stream?
> 
> Few of my friends also applied for 309 and then 600 tourist not family sponsored, they got the visit visa for 6 months. So, I’m totally confused what to apply and why?
> 
> Moreover, my wife isn’t working in her home country and doesn’t have any own house or other properties.
> 
> I’m thinking to write the invitation letter stating that I newly married to this person, we already applied for 309, but it might take bit longer. We are really missing each other. I’d like to spend some time with my wife and visit some places in Australia ....Blah blah blah like that. Is it necessary to mention that I applied for 309/100?
> Is that will be enough with the following docs round trip itinerary, my tax statements, marriage certificate, proof of funds around $5000?
> 
> So someone could please advice me on this and if someone has the check lists or any sample documents please kindly share.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Channy44,
> 
> A quick question, how did you go applying visitor visa for your partner?
> Which one did you apply and did you get the visa already?
> I'll be going through the same process, kindly advise?
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ahmad256

humboldt said:


> Has anyone been granted 309 visa from lodgement in june 2018? Please respond if ever. It will be a great help to know that things are moving forward. Thanks


Hi, I also lodged june 2018. 3 months ago they asked for information since then I heard nothing from them.


----------



## Ahmad256

Ahmad256 said:


> humboldt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been granted 309 visa from lodgement in june 2018? Please respond if ever. It will be a great help to know that things are moving forward. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I also lodged june 2018. 3 months ago they asked for more information since then I heard nothing from them.
Click to expand...


----------



## AUVIV

Hello fellow expats/visa aspirants/ experts,
Please be kind enough to advise me a resolution. I live and work in Australia on a PR. My girlfriend lives and work in Canada on a PR. We had lived together for a couple of years in India before she left to Canada. Now she wants to quit her job, join me and we want to get married in Australia. Can somebody advise if it works if she comes to Australia on a tourist visa, get married and apply for 820/801 visa and then continue the stay on a bridging visa when the tourist visa expires? I understand that for this to happen, we will need to getaway 8501 (no further stay). What will be our chances to make it or can anyone advise a better plan? Highly appreciate any help.


----------



## humboldt

nishantpatil said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I had CO contacting me for medical and PCC for my wife. CO also added my son into the application as he was born after the visa was lodged.
> 
> I applied for 309 in June2018 and CO contact me on 7th of Aug2019 for PCC and Medical for my wife.
> 
> What is your status? Any CO contact yet. If not call immigration and check.


NO updates yet until now. its been a long wait


----------



## humboldt

Ahmad256 said:


> Hi, I also lodged june 2018. 3 months ago they asked for information since then I heard nothing from them.


NO updates still. Its been a long wait.


----------



## Ahmad256

Two weeks ago again they asked for some other documents, I lost my passport and got new one. I provided them police clearance but they asked new police clearance based on my new passport. I submitted last week, anybody has idea how long more it take approximately to get the visa? It is showing further assessment.


----------



## alwayswaiting

Hi,

I applied in February for 309 and was asked for some further information and Medical in August. I thought it would be approved within a month or so of completing the Medical check, but I still haven't heard anything since then.

How long did people have to wait for approval after completing the medical/health check?


----------



## theaccountant

Hello All,

Please keep your case updated on Partner Visa Tracker so that others can be aware about expected timeline. You may search for "Subclass 309 Tracker" in google and you will reach on the page.

Thanks


----------



## ak_garg

*resident return visa*

Hi, I got my permanent resident in November 2014, as it has lapsed 5 years time. I m wondering, whether i need to apply for a visa at that point of time, even though i am in Australia.


----------



## NB

ak_garg said:


> Hi, I got my permanent resident in November 2014, as it has lapsed 5 years time. I m wondering, whether i need to apply for a visa at that point of time, even though i am in Australia.


If you are in Australia, you can live forever without doing anything
If you want to leave Australia and return you will need to get a RRV 155/157

Cheers


----------



## becksbunna

*Becks*

Hi all, I'm a PR and my wife is the applicant for 309/100 Partner Visa.

My details are as follows:

1.DOL - 14-Jan-2019
2.CO - RFI (Generic) - 09-Oct-2019
3.Our response to RFI - 14-OCT-2019 

Haven't heard from the CO thereafter. 

Latest PCC uploaded. Medicals done by March 2019.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

becksbunna said:


> Hi all, I'm a PR and my wife is the applicant for 309/100 Partner Visa.
> 
> My details are as follows:
> 
> 1.DOL - 14-Jan-2019
> 2.CO - RFI (Generic) - 09-Oct-2019
> 3.Our response to RFI - 14-OCT-2019
> 
> Haven't heard from the CO thereafter.
> 
> Latest PCC uploaded. Medicals done by March 2019.


There is some data here around median processing times depending on where your visa is being processed (usually it is where it was lodged is my understanding) - it is from FY2017-18 - but in case it helps:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180900578-document-released.PDF


----------



## eddy2611

Hello Everyone,

I have lodged my application in April, 2019 and no CO contacts yet but now I am adding my partner in my application as a de-facto relationship. We have been in a relationship for more than 1 year now and living together since Feb, 2019.

My question is that what documents do we have to provide to proof our de-facto relationship? What sort of documents have your guys provided to proof your relationship?

Looking forward to hearing from your guys. Thanks ahead


----------



## eddy2611

Hello Everyone,

I have lodged my 189 visa application in April, 2019 and no CO contacts yet but now I am adding my partner in my application as a de-facto relationship. We have been in a relationship for more than 1 year now and living together since Feb, 2019.

My question is that what documents do we have to provide to proof our de-facto relationship? What sort of documents have your guys provided to proof your relationship?

Looking forward to hearing from your guys. Thanks ahead


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

eddy2611 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa application in April, 2019 and no CO contacts yet but now I am adding my partner in my application as a de-facto relationship. We have been in a relationship for more than 1 year now and living together since Feb, 2019.
> 
> My question is that what documents do we have to provide to proof our de-facto relationship? What sort of documents have your guys provided to proof your relationship?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from your guys. Thanks ahead


If you are onshore and not in WA - you can also register your relationship to administratively meet the de facto requirement - although you still need solid evidence across the four areas of household, social, financial, commitment. 

This MARA agent (who we used for this part of our application) has a good free list:
https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/partner-visa/

This is the evidence we uploaded:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-648.html#post14776820

See Part 2b.


----------



## rezwanrahim

Hi,

I am new at this forum. I need some advice regarding partner visa 100 (2nd stage). A couple of weeks ago I applied for my wife Partner Visa stage 2 100/801 online.

Now, in "Attach documents" section, under Applicant, the category of attaching documents is limited such as "Nature of the couple's household, Evidence of", "Social aspects of the relationship, Evidence of" and "Couple are living together, Evidence of".

There is no option to upload the document for "Form 888" or "Character evidence" or "travel document" or "residential address" etc. During the stage 1 application process those options were available but some reason it's not showing up on the stage 2 process.

My wife applied to stage 1 in Nov 2017 and asked to apply for stage 2 Oct 2019. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## nithiau

rezwanrahim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new at this forum. I need some advice regarding partner visa 100 (2nd stage). A couple of weeks ago I applied for my wife Partner Visa stage 2 100/801 online.
> 
> Now, in "Attach documents" section, under Applicant, the category of attaching documents is limited such as "Nature of the couple's household, Evidence of", "Social aspects of the relationship, Evidence of" and "Couple are living together, Evidence of".
> 
> There is no option to upload the document for "Form 888" or "Character evidence" or "travel document" or "residential address" etc. During the stage 1 application process those options were available but some reason it's not showing up on the stage 2 process.
> 
> My wife applied to stage 1 in Nov 2017 and asked to apply for stage 2 Oct 2019. Please advise. Thanks.


We are also on the same timeline as your's and for Form 888 there is a section for us. And for PCC & travel document I have used other documents section. For residential address proof I have used Couple are living together.


----------



## JOEMONJOHN

Hi all,

Happy to let everyone that my partner visa 309 got granted.
Below are the dates.
Lodgement : 14-Jan-2019
Status Changed to further assessment - 24-Jun-2019
RFI - General - sent a preassessment checklist - 09-Oct-2019
Replied RFI- 21-Oct-2019
Assessment officer Email to exit Australia - 20-Nov-2019
Exit from Australia - 26-Nov-2019
Granted in 2 hours from exit - 26- Nov-2019
Assessment office - India

My partner was overseas at the time of lodgement in Jan'19, traveled to Aus in Jun'19, have been staying with me since then. 

From the documentation perspective, I first lodged the application. Then immediately following that I started uploading relevant document , medicals, PCC, photographs etc. And when I received my RFI, there was no specific request upload any document, it was more like a checklist, I followed with some more documents like bills and lease documents, additional document then submitted RFI. 

Following that, it was direct email from case office to exit the country, there was no request for any documents or interview or anything. We sent an email back to the case officer stating our travel plan, case officer acknowledged the travel plan and confirmed us to proceed. Following our exit, we got the grant on same day. Overall it took about 10 month.

My takeaway on the documentation is that submit only highly relevant documents that prove the genuineness of the application, not necessary to overload the case officer with lots of docs(for example, I never submitted any call/chat history)

I am sharing my experience, because I relied on expat forum to learn lot from others.
Wishing you all the best. 
JJ


----------



## pramgopinath

JOEMONJOHN said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to let everyone that my partner visa 309 got granted.
> Below are the dates.
> Lodgement : 14-Jan-2019
> Status Changed to further assessment - 24-Jun-2019
> RFI - General - sent a preassessment checklist - 09-Oct-2019
> Replied RFI- 21-Oct-2019
> Assessment officer Email to exit Australia - 20-Nov-2019
> Exit from Australia - 26-Nov-2019
> Granted in 2 hours from exit - 26- Nov-2019
> Assessment office - India
> 
> My partner was overseas at the time of lodgement in Jan'19, traveled to Aus in Jun'19, have been staying with me since then.
> 
> From the documentation perspective, I first lodged the application. Then immediately following that I started uploading relevant document , medicals, PCC, photographs etc. And when I received my RFI, there was no specific request upload any document, it was more like a checklist, I followed with some more documents like bills and lease documents, additional document then submitted RFI.
> 
> Following that, it was direct email from case office to exit the country, there was no request for any documents or interview or anything. We sent an email back to the case officer stating our travel plan, case officer acknowledged the travel plan and confirmed us to proceed. Following our exit, we got the grant on same day. Overall it took about 10 month.
> 
> My takeaway on the documentation is that submit only highly relevant documents that prove the genuineness of the application, not necessary to overload the case officer with lots of docs(for example, I never submitted any call/chat history)
> 
> I am sharing my experience, because I relied on expat forum to learn lot from others.
> Wishing you all the best.
> JJ


Hello Mate, Good to know about visa Grant...
May I know did your partner gave PTE/IELTS and also assessed skill set (both education and work experience). I'm aware these are not mandatory but wondering giving these will strengthen the case and facilitate for speedy process?

Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeldaM282

Did anyone receive RFI who applied in March 2019 from India


----------



## theaccountant

Hi All,

We applied for my wife's visa in September 2019 and now I am willing to put visitor visa. Is there any specific things that I need to take care about? Would the intent to stay in Australia be a factor for getting a rejection as she does not work a proper full time job?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Cheers


----------



## kiasuvivek

It should be alright. Just prepare a letter stating that you guys need to live together and also she would like to roam around and see the places. Show you'll support her financially during this time. If she has some attachments back home like a job or gig or studies or something mention that saying she has to return to that. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## manojnrock

Hi All,

Applying Visa for my Wife who is in INDIA and I am in Aus. Applying for 100 Visa.

STATUTORY DECLARATION – PARTNER VISA (APPLICANT)

I am not sure whether the Declaration Green signature i should get from India for my wife or from here in Aus with Justice of Peace. 

Please answer. thanks in advance.


----------



## rom87

Hello Everyone,

Apologies, If I am posting this question on the wrong thread. I am new to this forum and urgently need help with the Police clearance certificate for immigration.

My husband has applied for onshore 820 partner visa. Before coming to Australia, he worked for cruise line.

We need to get PCC from Bahamas and Marshall Islands. Can someone please advise if they have gone through this process and how they applied from it from Australia?

I believe I need to provide fingerprints for the Bahamas but there is no form. Do I just submit them on blank paper??? Sorry I am so :confused2:


Please note, My husband has never been to these countries but still needs to get PCC as his ships were registered in these countries.

Thanks in advance for all your help!

Rom


----------



## look1

Hi All,

I applied for Prospective Marriage Visa 300 on 28th October 2018 with my then partner, now husband, and got my husband's medical checks done in late December 2018. 
We got asked to submit PCC from the case officer on 18th Jan 2019 and we submitted the same on 2nd Feb 2019. 
Later we got married in March 2019 and withdrew our application for 300 and applied for Partner visa 309 on 28th March 2019. 
I haven't heard anything from the case officer ever since. I tried calling the immigration department up and all they could tell me was that is in progress. 

Now, my concern is that the medical health check may not be valid, as a year has been passed since we submitted it, and the PCC may also expire in some days, for the same reason. 
My husband is still in India and we are waiting for a decision for close to 15 months now. 

Can someone assist me in this as to how does this work please? 
Do we have to get our Medical health check and PCC again?
Has anyone been granted a partner visa recently after converting from one subclass to another? 
Any information will be valuable. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB

rom87 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Apologies, If I am posting this question on the wrong thread. I am new to this forum and urgently need help with the Police clearance certificate for immigration.
> 
> My husband has applied for onshore 820 partner visa. Before coming to Australia, he worked for cruise line.
> 
> We need to get PCC from Bahamas and Marshall Islands. Can someone please advise if they have gone through this process and how they applied from it from Australia?
> 
> I believe I need to provide fingerprints for the Bahamas but there is no form. Do I just submit them on blank paper??? Sorry I am so :confused2:
> 
> 
> Please note, My husband has never been to these countries but still needs to get PCC as his ships were registered in these countries.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help!
> 
> Rom


You can contact your local police station and maybe they can help you getting your finger print correctly on a card

Cheers


----------



## NB

look1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for Prospective Marriage Visa 300 on 28th October 2018 with my then partner, now husband, and got my husband's medical checks done in late December 2018.
> We got asked to submit PCC from the case officer on 18th Jan 2019 and we submitted the same on 2nd Feb 2019.
> Later we got married in March 2019 and withdrew our application for 300 and applied for Partner visa 309 on 28th March 2019.
> I haven't heard anything from the case officer ever since. I tried calling the immigration department up and all they could tell me was that is in progress.
> 
> Now, my concern is that the medical health check may not be valid, as a year has been passed since we submitted it, and the PCC may also expire in some days, for the same reason.
> My husband is still in India and we are waiting for a decision for close to 15 months now.
> 
> Can someone assist me in this as to how does this work please?
> Do we have to get our Medical health check and PCC again?
> Has anyone been granted a partner visa recently after converting from one subclass to another?
> Any information will be valuable.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


To ask for the fresh PCC and medicals again or not is the sole prerogative of the CO

You will have to wait for the CO to ask for the same
If you want to be proactive, you an get the pcc done again and upload but medicals cannot be done again till the CO generates a fresh hap id 

Cheers


----------



## look1

NB said:


> To ask for the fresh PCC and medicals again or not is the sole prerogative of the CO
> 
> You will have to wait for the CO to ask for the same
> If you want to be proactive, you an get the pcc done again and upload but medicals cannot be done again till the CO generates a fresh hap id
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the prompt response NB. 
It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mohsen.rbn

Can anyone help me: 

I’m living apart from my wife ( I am in Aus and my wife in overseas). I can provide below documents are they enough for partner visa? 

1- joint bank account statements
2- proof you have told government
3- marriage certificate 
4- chats and calls
5- statutory declarations form 888
6- written statement about the relationship

Our marriage was arranged marriage and we were in touch for 6 months before formally getting married.


----------



## kiasuvivek

mohsen.rbn said:


> Can anyone help me:
> 
> I’m living apart from my wife ( I am in Aus and my wife in overseas). I can provide below documents are they enough for partner visa?
> 
> 1- joint bank account statements
> 2- proof you have told government
> 3- marriage certificate
> 4- chats and calls
> 5- statutory declarations form 888
> 6- written statement about the relationship
> 
> Our marriage was arranged marriage and we were in touch for 6 months before formally getting married.


You need the following. Applicant means your wife and partner means you. 

1.Passport copies
2. Your AFP (Australian federal police clearance)
3.Date of birth proof of applicant (year 10 certificate)
4.Form 80 for applicant 
5.Evidence of relationship
a.Photos of marriage and togetherness
b.Marriage certificate, Wedding cards
c.Evidence of expenses on marriage
d.Phone, chat record
e.Form 888 (to be filled by existing 2 PRs who knows you) 
f.Statement of support from parents
g.Financial proof (joint accounts, bank transfer etc)
6.Divorce proof, previous relationship etc. (if any)
7.Passport photos of both
8.PCC for applicant from all countries. 
9.Payslips/offer letter/bank account statement proof of partner
10.History of relationship statement (either joint or separate statement from both)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## manager1985

Friends,
Can anyone please confirm that if I am sponsoring my future wife on 309/100 visa, do I also need to provide police clearances from each country I lived over the last 10 years or it’s just my wife (as applicant) shall provide police clearance?

I have lived in multiple countries & I have provided all evidence while I applied my PR but they have been expired long back. (Although the details remain same)
Doing all over again is bit complex..I can provide Australia police check instead.


Kindly advise.


----------



## mohsen.rbn

Hi, 
Yes you and your wife need PC from all countries you were living there. 

You have to provide PCs again for all because for your PR you claimed and provided them. 
Case officer will see your previous application and will ask for that if you don’t provide it. 



manager1985 said:


> Friends,
> Can anyone please confirm that if I am sponsoring my future wife on 309/100 visa, do I also need to provide police clearances from each country I lived over the last 10 years or it’s just my wife (as applicant) shall provide police clearance?
> 
> I have lived in multiple countries & I have provided all evidence while I applied my PR but they have been expired long back. (Although the details remain same)
> Doing all over again is bit complex..I can provide Australia police check instead.
> 
> 
> Kindly advise.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theaccountant

manojnrock said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Applying Visa for my Wife who is in INDIA and I am in Aus. Applying for 100 Visa.
> 
> STATUTORY DECLARATION – PARTNER VISA (APPLICANT)
> 
> I am not sure whether the Declaration Green signature i should get from India for my wife or from here in Aus with Justice of Peace.
> 
> Please answer. thanks in advance.


Hey mate, Sorry for delayed reply. I got my wife's declaration authorized by a lawyer / notary officer in India only. Hope this would help.


----------



## pramgopinath

Hi Friends, 
I do not find form 40SP in the immigration website. Though i see the form is available in other website (example VFS), but wondering is that the latest form or not. Can u pls share your thought

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## pramgopinath

pramgopinath said:


> Hi Friends,
> I do not find form 40SP in the immigration website. Though i see the form is available in other website (example VFS), but wondering is that the latest form or not. Can u pls share your thought
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


@NB would appreciate your view 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ausikafauzi

*Form 80/ 40sp for 100 ?*

Hi All,

Applying for 100 visa, do we need to provide form 80 and 40sp again?

Is there any critical document which is not listed in the site but Visa officers ask for?


----------



## raudichy

Hi,

My kid is in Sydney on tourist visa and 309 visa is in process(10 months elapsed), is there anybody whose kid is studying while 309 is awaited and whether fee exemption is applicable.

Kind regards,
Raj


----------



## mohsen.rbn

Hey gents, 
While i (applicant) was filling for 40sp i answered some questions like financial aspects of relationship. 
My partner as a sponsor had this questions in his form as well. 
Do you guys write 2 seperate things or copy and past same answers for both? 
I used the same stuff in both forms. 
Do i need to withdraw sponsor application and redo it again with different wording? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manojnrock

theaccountant said:


> Hey mate, Sorry for delayed reply. I got my wife's declaration authorized by a lawyer / notary officer in India only. Hope this would help.


Thank you. I have done the same and have giventhe declaration. Waiting. Hope it goes well.


----------



## kiasuvivek

Any update or CO contact on any offshore partner visa submitted last year? I submitted mine in Aug and haven't heard anything back yet. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausikafauzi

*Pcc*

I submitted my UAE PCC at the time of filling for 309/100
I left UAE in 2013 and gave my PCC to IMMI in 2018.

I did not travel to UAE since 2013, I uploaded my new Indian PCC and NPC (Australia) with 100 application

Do I need to re-upload the UAE PCC or will IMMI ask for it again? I think I have lost that PCC now and unable to locate it.


----------



## snowingreen

Hi All, 
Do I need to submit a PCC if I have stayed in a foreign country for 11 months ? is it applicable when you stay for over 12 months ?

ps : I had submitted PCC when I applied PR as the duration then was 12 months and above in foreign country.


----------



## snowingreen

Hi All, 

I am planning a file 309-Partner visa and then 600-visitor visa. and I understand that 600 should be lodged after 309 visa is lodged. my queries are 

1. Should there be a gap between 309 lodgement and 600 lodgement ?
2. Is it okay, if I fill submit 309 online application and then upload the documents after some duration. 

Kindly clarify


----------



## pavan821

kiasuvivek said:


> Any update or CO contact on any offshore partner visa submitted last year? I submitted mine in Aug and haven't heard anything back yet.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


I am trying to find the answers for the same. I submitted mine around same time. Please let me know if you got answers for your query?


----------



## pavan821

look1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for Prospective Marriage Visa 300 on 28th October 2018 with my then partner, now husband, and got my husband's medical checks done in late December 2018.
> We got asked to submit PCC from the case officer on 18th Jan 2019 and we submitted the same on 2nd Feb 2019.
> Later we got married in March 2019 and withdrew our application for 300 and applied for Partner visa 309 on 28th March 2019.
> I haven't heard anything from the case officer ever since. I tried calling the immigration department up and all they could tell me was that is in progress.
> 
> Now, my concern is that the medical health check may not be valid, as a year has been passed since we submitted it, and the PCC may also expire in some days, for the same reason.
> My husband is still in India and we are waiting for a decision for close to 15 months now.
> 
> Can someone assist me in this as to how does this work please?
> Do we have to get our Medical health check and PCC again?
> Has anyone been granted a partner visa recently after converting from one subclass to another?
> Any information will be valuable.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I hope you got some positive response from immigration by this time. I am surprised why it took so long after being contacted by the Case Officer. On speaking to the immigration lawyers, they informed that Medical and Police clearance are valid only for 1 year and may have to be redone. 

I would still ask the CO before progressing with this. Good luck if you are still waiting.


----------



## pavan821

JOEMONJOHN said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to let everyone that my partner visa 309 got granted.
> Below are the dates.
> Lodgement : 14-Jan-2019
> Status Changed to further assessment - 24-Jun-2019
> RFI - General - sent a preassessment checklist - 09-Oct-2019
> Replied RFI- 21-Oct-2019
> Assessment officer Email to exit Australia - 20-Nov-2019
> Exit from Australia - 26-Nov-2019
> Granted in 2 hours from exit - 26- Nov-2019
> Assessment office - India
> 
> My partner was overseas at the time of lodgement in Jan'19, traveled to Aus in Jun'19, have been staying with me since then.
> 
> From the documentation perspective, I first lodged the application. Then immediately following that I started uploading relevant document , medicals, PCC, photographs etc. And when I received my RFI, there was no specific request upload any document, it was more like a checklist, I followed with some more documents like bills and lease documents, additional document then submitted RFI.
> 
> Following that, it was direct email from case office to exit the country, there was no request for any documents or interview or anything. We sent an email back to the case officer stating our travel plan, case officer acknowledged the travel plan and confirmed us to proceed. Following our exit, we got the grant on same day. Overall it took about 10 month.
> 
> My takeaway on the documentation is that submit only highly relevant documents that prove the genuineness of the application, not necessary to overload the case officer with lots of docs(for example, I never submitted any call/chat history)
> 
> I am sharing my experience, because I relied on expat forum to learn lot from others.
> Wishing you all the best.
> JJ


On another note, immigration need to be notified about your change in circumstances (in your case - fiance to spouse) with supporting documents such as marriage certificate, photos etc. 

They will consider your application for spouse visa instead of fiance visa. Did you do the same or you withdrew the application from the system and applied a spouse visa application separately? Because in this scenario, application submitted date will change and the clock may reset.


----------



## pavan821

theaccountant said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please keep your case updated on Partner Visa Tracker so that others can be aware about expected timeline. You may search for "Subclass 309 Tracker" in google and you will reach on the page.
> 
> Thanks


This tracker is really useful and gives an indication to others. Thanks to all the members who have updated this and admin for managing this :clap2:


----------



## look1

NB said:


> To ask for the fresh PCC and medicals again or not is the sole prerogative of the CO
> 
> You will have to wait for the CO to ask for the same
> If you want to be proactive, you an get the pcc done again and upload but medicals cannot be done again till the CO generates a fresh hap id
> 
> Cheers


Hi, 

My CO contacted my agent last week with a checklist. I am the sponsor for my husband. After going through posts from fellow applicants on the forum, I realized that it's a general practice that they follow before they review the application. 
We had applied for a Prospective marriage visa late 2018 and after our marriage, we had changed the visa from Prospective Marriage to Partner Visa in March 2019. In response to the checklist, my agent told me to supply 888 forms and statements from my family members along with some pictures from last 1 year in support of my application. 
Now, my agent came back to me last night asking me to submit an updated "Sponsorship for a partner to migrate" for my husband stating that the last one that I submitted had responses before marriage and now I should update my responses to after marriage. My agent said he will unlink my application and submit an updated one. 
I am very concerned as I am afraid if this will impact my husband's application in anyway if my agent withdraws my application or unlinks my application. He says he is not sure if this is an IT issue that after updating the Prospective marriage to Partner visa application, my application wasn't linked/unlinked. To be honest, I don't know what he is talking about and I only have 1 week left to submit all docs.

We have waited for 15 months to get here and I want everything to be fine. Can someone please help me out. 

Regards


----------



## ausikafauzi

NB said:


> To ask for the fresh PCC and medicals again or not is the sole prerogative of the CO
> 
> You will have to wait for the CO to ask for the same
> If you want to be proactive, you an get the pcc done again and upload but medicals cannot be done again till the CO generates a fresh hap id
> 
> Cheers


I gave UAE 2 years ago at the time of applying for visa, I never travelled to UAE ever since.

Will they ask me to give them a new PCC again for 100 visa, or they will consider old one?

Do I need to upload the old one? I have lost the PCC... (


----------



## Alina_17

In the documents section it says 'photo other than a passport photo'. What does that mean? Do i have to provide my full photo?


----------



## xehny

Alina_17 said:


> In the documents section it says 'photo other than a passport photo'. What does that mean? Do i have to provide my full photo?


Yes, you need to provide a recent photo other than a passport size photo.


----------



## raudichy

Hi friends, 
We had applied for 309 partner/kid visa on 2 May 2019, received CO contact on 19 Feb 2020 for 40 SP online, India PCC, US PCC.
Submitted all documents on 11 March 2020.
The status on immiaccount still shows "Initial Assessment".

Do you know if status might not change to further processing and could directly get a grant.

Do you know approx how many days are needed after docs are submitted, not sure if CO is dependent on external agencies to verify stuff after document submission.

Do you think the processing has slowed down with low resourcing at AHC NEW DELHI due to COVID-19.


----------



## NB

raudichy said:


> Hi friends,
> We had applied for 309 partner/kid visa on 2 May 2019, received CO contact on 19 Feb 2020 for 40 SP online, India PCC, US PCC.
> Submitted all documents on 11 March 2020.
> The status on immiaccount still shows "Initial Assessment".
> 
> Do you know if status might not change to further processing and could directly get a grant.
> 
> Do you know approx how many days are needed after docs are submitted, not sure if CO is dependent on external agencies to verify stuff after document submission.
> 
> Do you think the processing has slowed down with low resourcing at AHC NEW DELHI due to COVID-19.


Have you pressed the IP button if it’s active ?

Once you upload the requested documents, the status changes to further processing

No one can predict if CO will need more documents or give you the grant

Processing has slowed down considerably from the looks of it 

Cheers


----------



## raudichy

Thanks, yeah the agent did it.
Trying to figure out if the condition to be outside India at the time of grant can be waived considering the circumstances.


----------



## raudichy

Got information from one person who got grant near 20 March, when asked to leave Australia..they got extension on the days, which is 28 normally, since they want to exit Australia for grant once their 3 month visitor Visa limit expires.


----------



## theaccountant

raudichy said:


> Got information from one person who got grant near 20 March, when asked to leave Australia..they got extension on the days, which is 28 normally, since they want to exit Australia for grant once their 3 month visitor Visa limit expires.


Hi Mate, just thought to know how the applicant could go out of country due to the current situation?


----------



## sara_101

Hi 

I got married in Dec 2019. I need guidance on following for 309/100 visa.

1)My wife got citizenship in 2004 ( she was 9 years old that time). Then she moved back to Pakistan. Now she is here from last 16 years. Can i apply for spouse visa ? (we both are offshore).

2) Should we wait for KID and 2 years requirement to get 100 visa directly. Or we should apply now for 309 visa without having kid yet.


----------



## bhupender.bhakuni

NB said:


> Have you pressed the IP button if it’s active ?
> 
> Once you upload the requested documents, the status changes to further processing
> 
> No one can predict if CO will need more documents or give you the grant
> 
> Processing has slowed down considerably from the looks of it
> 
> Cheers


what IP button you are talking about.
I also did submitted sponsorship form for my partner but her application status still shows initial assessment.

thanks


----------



## worldking

pavan821 said:


> I am trying to find the answers for the same. I submitted mine around same time. Please let me know if you got answers for your query?




Mine also lodged Sep 19 . Waiting


----------



## worldking

bhupender.bhakuni said:


> what IP button you are talking about.
> 
> I also did submitted sponsorship form for my partner but her application status still shows initial assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks




IP :information provided button .ones done CO requested docs uploading you have to press and notify your CO that your upload all docs .


----------



## anandacharya

*Frustrating Wait*

24 March 2019 - Visa 309 lodged for my spouse from India
02 March 2020 - Got email to attach documents even though I had already uploaded all documents in advance
14 March 2020 - Submitted extra documents and visa status changed to Further Assessment
Grant ??? -- Frustrating wait continues ...


----------



## worldking

anandacharya said:


> 24 March 2019 - Visa 309 lodged for my spouse from India
> 02 March 2020 - Got email to attach documents even though I had already uploaded all documents in advance
> 14 March 2020 - Submitted extra documents and visa status changed to Further Assessment
> Grant ??? -- Frustrating wait continues ...



Hi anandacharya,
Just quickly check with you . 

I(sponsor) have attached sponsor’s supporting docs Including Relationship history all under “sponsorship application”.

Is that enough or need to attach my(sponsor) docs to applicant application (family -stage1) as well under my name ===> other documents ? 


Thx in advance


----------



## Dr 12

Hi,
I am new to this forum.
Is it possible to vISA 100 directly if one has a long-married relationship and have kids? I read it somewhere that one should have either 3 years of relationship or 2 years relation + child.

Waiting for your reply.


----------



## Dr 12

*Partner visa 100*

Hi,
I am new to this forum.
Is it possible to vISA 100 directly if one has a long-married relationship and have kids? I read it somewhere that one should have either 3 years of relationship or 2 years relation + child.

Waiting for your reply.


----------



## NB

Dr 12 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum.
> Is it possible to vISA 100 directly if one has a long-married relationship and have kids? I read it somewhere that one should have either 3 years of relationship or 2 years relation + child.
> 
> Waiting for your reply.


Getting a Permanent Visa Subclass 100 is a dual-stage process. To get this visa, you first have to get a temporary visa subclass 309. You’ll apply for both the visas simultaneously, but only one fee. When you are given the temporary partner visa 309, you are eligible for the permanent Partner visa subclass 100. It happens after the expiry of the initial two years from the date of lodging of the application. However, you must submit a set of fresh documents for further assessment. When you are already in a long-term relationship before you lodge your application, the permanent visa will be granted right after the expiry of the temporary visa.

Difference between 309 and 100 partner Visa



Now, let us take a look at a few points of differences between the 309 visa and the 100 subclass visa. 



a) Firstly 309 is a provisional visa that lets you stay in Australia temporarily. On the other hand, subclass 100 is a permanent visa which lets you stay in Australia permanently. 



b) Second, the 309 Visa is your first step you getting the Visa Subclass 100. So, you cannot get a subclass 100 visa without getting the subclass 309 visa. 



c) Third, to apply for the partner visa subclass 309, you must be outside Australia. On the other hand, you can be either in or outside Australia while applying for the subclass 100 Visa. 



d) The cost of the Visa 309 starts from AUD 7,715. In the case of Visa 100, you don’t have to pay any additional cost as the cost is already borne at the time of application of the Visa 309. 


Cheers


----------



## anandacharya

worldking said:


> Hi anandacharya,
> Just quickly check with you .
> 
> I(sponsor) have attached sponsor’s supporting docs Including Relationship history all under “sponsorship application”.
> 
> Is that enough or need to attach my(sponsor) docs to applicant application (family -stage1) as well under my name ===> other documents ?
> 
> 
> Thx in advance



Hi ,

I have attached my(sponsor) docs in the applicant's application under my name. I have not attached my docs in the sponsorhip application.

Regards


----------



## anandacharya

Hi All, 

Is there anyone who lodged 309 visa application on March 2019, and are still waiting for grant or have received the grant? 
Any idea how we can contact the immigration dept to enquire about the visa delay ?

Thanks


----------



## Alina_17

Thanks


----------



## worldking

anandacharya said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have attached my(sponsor) docs in the applicant's application under my name. I have not attached my docs in the sponsorhip application.
> 
> Regards



Thx mate


----------



## worldking

Hi All, 

Married and Applied offshore visa(309) attached almost all docs and waiting for co . Today only noticed that I have attached some docs under “Length of the de facto relationship,evidence of” 

Totally wrong 

Any advice guys?? . Really appreciate it


----------



## sbasha

Dr 12 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum.
> Is it possible to vISA 100 directly if one has a long-married relationship and have kids? I read it somewhere that one should have either 3 years of relationship or 2 years relation + child.
> 
> Waiting for your reply.


Yes, the information is correct. There is a possibility but again it depends on the CO


----------



## rajesh21

Hello All, 
I am not sure if this reaches the intended recipients. 

I am seeking any information available in relation to off-shore partner visa as i see no movement in my partners application status. 

we have been married for more than a year now and my wife has applied for an offshore partner visa on may 2019, we have submitted all the documents in the checklist with medicals completed and Indian PCC submitted . 

I have submitted all the required documents through my immi account within few weeks once she applied for her visa. 

She is currently staying in a visitor visa which expires by Sep 2020 (This is the second visitor visa) which was granted only for 3 months. I am not sure if a third visitor visa will be approved if there may be a need . 

I hear people saying different processing times, I have personally spoken to many who have had approval within 6 to 8 months but none of them had their application processed in the last year. 

Average processing time as per the Immigration website keeps changing which cannot be trusted I guess as its average of all offshore applications 

Does anyone know if anyone has been granted a offshore visa in the recent months?

What is the average time its taking at this stage? 

Due to COVID is there any pause in the processing of the applications? 

Has anyone had their partner visa processed from India ?


----------



## sbasha

Hi, 
Sorry to deviate from the topic.
But could you put the content of the visitor visa. What is the condition & duration.
How to maximize the stay of spouse in visitor visa after partner visa is lodged.


----------



## sara_101

*Australian Citizen Living Offshore for 15 years*

Hi

My partner is australian citizen and i want to apply for spouse visa 309/100. I have few questions

1)Since my sponsoring partner is living outside (but australian citizen) from last 15 years, can we apply for spouse visa? If no, then how we can do it?

2)Whether my sponsoring partner needs to submit Australian PCC or country of residence PCC?

Thanks


----------



## krish0610

channy44 said:


> Hi guys,
> Could anyone please throw some light on 600 visa?
> I am the permanent resident, got married few months back and applied for the 309/100 partner visa. While its in process, I’d like to bring my wife to Australia on tourist visa.
> So what would be the best option to apply 600 in tourist stream or family sponsored stream?
> 
> Few of my friends also applied for 309 and then 600 tourist not family sponsored, they got the visit visa for 6 months. So, I’m totally confused what to apply and why?
> 
> Moreover, my wife isn’t working in her home country and doesn’t have any own house or other properties.
> 
> I’m thinking to write the invitation letter stating that I newly married to this person, we already applied for 309, but it might take bit longer. We are really missing each other. I’d like to spend some time with my wife and visit some places in Australia ....Blah blah blah like that. Is it necessary to mention that I applied for 309/100?
> Is that will be enough with the following docs round trip itinerary, my tax statements, marriage certificate, proof of funds around $5000?
> 
> So someone could please advice me on this and if someone has the check lists or any sample documents please kindly share.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Channy44,
Did you get 600 Family sponsored? if yes, how long it took? what's the status of 309 visa? I'm also in similar situation now.. got married 6 months ago, applied 309 visa 4 months ago and 600 visitor family sponsor stream 3 months ago( mar 2nd week) and waiting for the outcome.. in between unexpected covid situation.. so it's really uncertain but wanted to know myself if any leads/positive news with regards to this 309 & 600 sponsored situation.. Thank you.


----------



## chkopidtsni

Hi all 

I applied for 100 visa application 30/01/2020, it stuck in FURTHER ASSESSMENT ...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
30/100 application : 27/12/2017
300 granted 19/03/2018
First entry : 08/09/2018
100 visa application : 30/01/2020 ... still waiting for the grant ,


----------



## anandacharya

rajesh21 said:


> Hello All,
> I am not sure if this reaches the intended recipients.
> 
> I am seeking any information available in relation to off-shore partner visa as i see no movement in my partners application status.
> 
> we have been married for more than a year now and my wife has applied for an offshore partner visa on may 2019, we have submitted all the documents in the checklist with medicals completed and Indian PCC submitted .
> 
> I have submitted all the required documents through my immi account within few weeks once she applied for her visa.
> 
> She is currently staying in a visitor visa which expires by Sep 2020 (This is the second visitor visa) which was granted only for 3 months. I am not sure if a third visitor visa will be approved if there may be a need .
> 
> I hear people saying different processing times, I have personally spoken to many who have had approval within 6 to 8 months but none of them had their application processed in the last year.
> 
> Average processing time as per the Immigration website keeps changing which cannot be trusted I guess as its average of all offshore applications
> 
> Does anyone know if anyone has been granted a offshore visa in the recent months?
> 
> What is the average time its taking at this stage?
> 
> Due to COVID is there any pause in the processing of the applications?
> 
> Has anyone had their partner visa processed from India ?



Hi Rajesh,

I had applied for 309 on 24 March 2019, and still waiting for the grant. Currently the status is Further assessment since March 2020. It seems like new delhi visa office is now taking a long time to process 309 visa applications. Also I believe luck factor plays a role in visa grants, as there are people who applied on April, May, June 2019 and got their visas in 8-10 months.
Even I am not sure how many people got 309 visas after covid19.


----------



## shargh123

Hi everyone!

My wife joined me on visitor visa 600 , more than 6 months ago when her partner visa(309) was being processed. We received an email to leave Australia for her visa to be granted in Late Feb. However, she was not able to leave Australia because of the corona virus outbreak and its implications for overseas travel. 

Many countries has entry restrictions at the moment, so I am wondering if anyone else is facing the same issue?

I am not sure if there could be a possibility to stay in a hotel in the transit section of a foreign country airport where she can stay for few days for the visa 309 to be granted or if airlines actually board people to do such thing at all and stay in transit section of the airport.

I think some Asian countries might open their borders in the next few months, but I don't think anyone can be sure about it now.

Thanks!


----------



## krish0610

Did you try contacting/email DHA stating your situation on what do to?.. your 600 VISA valid for how much time? 6 months or 1 year? usually they give 3 months max stay with multiple entries....


----------



## Jeethan

shargh123 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My wife joined me on visitor visa 600 , more than 6 months ago when her partner visa(309) was being processed. We received an email to leave Australia for her visa to be granted in Late Feb. However, she was not able to leave Australia because of the corona virus outbreak and its implications for overseas travel.
> 
> Many countries has entry restrictions at the moment, so I am wondering if anyone else is facing the same issue?
> 
> I am not sure if there could be a possibility to stay in a hotel in the transit section of a foreign country airport where she can stay for few days for the visa 309 to be granted or if airlines actually board people to do such thing at all and stay in transit section of the airport.
> 
> I think some Asian countries might open their borders in the next few months, but I don't think anyone can be sure about it now.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

My partner is onshore as well. She received an email asking her to leave Australia so that a decision is made on the Partner Visa. Under current circumstances due to COVID-19, it's not possible to travel to any country and return back.

We notified the case officer, and he has put her application on hold.

Please let me know what did you do? 

Did you request to waive off the 'applicant needs to be outside Australia' condition whilst 309 is granted?


Visa office - New Delhi


----------



## wolverine_349

Hi Jeethan,

When did you apply for your 309 visa? And when did you get email for the spouse to make an exit?

Thanks




Jeethan said:


> shargh123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> My wife joined me on visitor visa 600 , more than 6 months ago when her partner visa(309) was being processed. We received an email to leave Australia for her visa to be granted in Late Feb. However, she was not able to leave Australia because of the corona virus outbreak and its implications for overseas travel.
> 
> Many countries has entry restrictions at the moment, so I am wondering if anyone else is facing the same issue?
> 
> I am not sure if there could be a possibility to stay in a hotel in the transit section of a foreign country airport where she can stay for few days for the visa 309 to be granted or if airlines actually board people to do such thing at all and stay in transit section of the airport.
> 
> I think some Asian countries might open their borders in the next few months, but I don't think anyone can be sure about it now.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My partner is onshore as well. She received an email asking her to leave Australia so that a decision is made on the Partner Visa. Under current circumstances due to COVID-19, it's not possible to travel to any country and return back.
> 
> We notified the case officer, and he has put her application on hold.
> 
> Please let me know what did you do?
> 
> Did you request to waive off the 'applicant needs to be outside Australia' condition whilst 309 is granted?
> 
> 
> Visa office - New Delhi
Click to expand...


----------



## Rif_Z

Hi all,

Here I am, approximately 2 years after receiving my PR Grant, now looking for information on partner visa. 
I am engaged since Jan 2020 and have planned the wedding in Jan 2021 (offshore). I intend to apply for '_Partner (Provisional and Migrant) visa (subclass 309 100)_' (correct me if I'm wrong) immediately after our marriage.
Can someone please redirect me to a link (more recent) or give me your experiences on the following? 

_1. What important documents (apart from the main application) should I attach? I have pics of us including our soft engagement in Jan 2020, call logs, proof of gifts exchanged, WhatsApp chat history. Am I missing any other key information that I can gather before the wedding that might act as solid proof of our relationship?
2. I know it takes a while for the visa to be granted. In the meantime, can I bring my wife here on visitor visa?_

Would appreciate if anyone could help me on this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shargh123

Jeethan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner is onshore as well. She received an email asking her to leave Australia so that a decision is made on the Partner Visa. Under current circumstances due to COVID-19, it's not possible to travel to any country and return back.
> 
> We notified the case officer, and he has put her application on hold.
> 
> Please let me know what did you do?
> 
> Did you request to waive off the 'applicant needs to be outside Australia' condition whilst 309 is granted?
> 
> 
> Visa office - New Delhi


Hi!

I have notified them about the issue and her visa is on hold as well. When I asked about the current situation and other possibilities, I was told it is not possible for 309 to be granted while onshore. Maybe the situation will change later or the boarders will open. 

I hope the best for you as well. If you have any news please send me a private message.


----------



## shargh123

krish0610 said:


> Did you try contacting/email DHA stating your situation on what do to?.. your 600 VISA valid for how much time? 6 months or 1 year? usually they give 3 months max stay with multiple entries....


Hi. thanks for your message!

Yes. I think there is no option other than requesting to extend the visitor visa. lets hope for the best.


----------



## AJ7117

Hi I applied for parter visa last year(pending still), thinking of applying a visitor visa 600 now, u guys think I would get under current circumstances ?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

AJ7117 said:


> Hi I applied for parter visa last year(pending still), thinking of applying a visitor visa 600 now, u guys think I would get under current circumstances ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


All visitor visas processing is on hold till such time that the borders reopen

Cheers


----------



## rajesh.prabha10

Hi Friends,

I want to confirm with you all if I had done the right thing. I am a permanent resident since 2018. Myself and my partner got married in december in India. When I was submitting partner visa for her, I already got married, so my intention was to apply for partner visa 309 since I was applying from offshore for her. I submitted visa with all relevant documents and paid the fees as well. 

After one week i realized that instead of PARTNER VISA 309 I have submitted PROSPECTIVE MARRAIGE VISA 300 since I selected wrong option "yes" for a question " Are you submitting for prospective marrraige visa?"

Then immediately I submitted "Notification of incorrect answers form" stating what I did wrong and right option for it. Currently, I am waiting for her partner visa to be granted, meanwhile, she is with me here in visitor visa.

Even though I have submitted "Notification of incorrect answers form", currently her submitted application is read as "Prospective marraige visa 300: Status "Received". I am very scared and in a dilemma if they will consider this form and grant us the right visa 309 Partner visa without asking us to cancel it and re-apply for partner visa again considering the long processing time(already we are waiting for 8 months ) and paid- fees $7715 AUD


----------



## sara_101

sandeshrego said:


> Thanks for the info so much. I have uploaded all documents inlcusing forms, medicals etc, pics, certificates, lets hope we all get a speedy grant


How did you provide "2x statutory declaration forms from two declarants from Pakistan with copy of their CNIC or passport. (please note that English translation should be provided with Urdu CNIC)"

On stamp paper? of how much amount? can you share the template please.


----------



## Ahmad256

Alhamdulillah after 25 months I got my visa straight away subclass 100 and now I am in Australia


----------



## Rif_Z

Rif_Z said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here I am, approximately 2 years after receiving my PR Grant, now looking for information on partner visa.
> I am engaged since Jan 2020 and have planned the wedding in Jan 2021 (offshore). I intend to apply for '_Partner (Provisional and Migrant) visa (subclass 309 100)_' (correct me if I'm wrong) immediately after our marriage.
> Can someone please redirect me to a link (more recent) or give me your experiences on the following?
> 
> _1. What important documents (apart from the main application) should I attach? I have pics of us including our soft engagement in Jan 2020, call logs, proof of gifts exchanged, WhatsApp chat history. Am I missing any other key information that I can gather before the wedding that might act as solid proof of our relationship?
> 2. I know it takes a while for the visa to be granted. In the meantime, can I bring my wife here on visitor visa?_
> 
> Would appreciate if anyone could help me on this. Thanks in advance!




Hi everyone,

Kindly seeking your feedback for the above


----------



## Upasana Satish

Hi All,

I have applied for subclass 309 partner Visa in June 2019. I received an email in Feb'20 asking for S56 request for more information which we responded in next 3 days of receiving the email and again in March 20 we received email from the case officer asking for overseas PCC for my sponsor which we submitted in a weeks time. In the Month of June we received a notification in my Immi account to click on "I confirm I have provided the requested documents" tab and I have done the same. Post that the status of my application was changed to Further assessment. After that I have not heard back from the Immigration team. Can anyone please suggest what would be the next step, whom can I contact in this situation and how long it might take from further assessment stage to assess further. Looking forward to your response. Thank you.


----------



## NB

Upasana Satish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for subclass 309 partner Visa in June 2019. I received an email in Feb'20 asking for S56 request for more information which we responded in next 3 days of receiving the email and again in March 20 we received email from the case officer asking for overseas PCC for my sponsor which we submitted in a weeks time. In the Month of June we received a notification in my Immi account to click on "I confirm I have provided the requested documents" tab and I have done the same. Post that the status of my application was changed to Further assessment. After that I have not heard back from the Immigration team. Can anyone please suggest what would be the next step, whom can I contact in this situation and how long it might take from further assessment stage to assess further. Looking forward to your response. Thank you.


The next step would be grant unless the CO requires further information 
How long it will take, no one can predict
Everything is at standstill as far as overseas applicants are concerned 

Cheers


----------



## anandacharya

*Dont apply for 309*



Rif_Z said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Kindly seeking your feedback for the above


Hi Friend, dont apply for offshore 309 visa in current situation. I suggest you to bring your spouse to Australia on tourist visa after your marriage, and the apply for onshore 820/801 visa. The good thing about the 820 visa is that your partner can stay in Australia under bridging visa after her tourist visa gets expired and until her 820 visa is granted. Also she will have work and study rights in Australia on the bridging visa.
Due to current covid situation offshore 309/100 visas may take 2 years or more to get granted. I applied for 309 visa for my wife on March 2019, and still not received the grant.


----------



## anandacharya

Upasana Satish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for subclass 309 partner Visa in June 2019. I received an email in Feb'20 asking for S56 request for more information which we responded in next 3 days of receiving the email and again in March 20 we received email from the case officer asking for overseas PCC for my sponsor which we submitted in a weeks time. In the Month of June we received a notification in my Immi account to click on "I confirm I have provided the requested documents" tab and I have done the same. Post that the status of my application was changed to Further assessment. After that I have not heard back from the Immigration team. Can anyone please suggest what would be the next step, whom can I contact in this situation and how long it might take from further assessment stage to assess further. Looking forward to your response. Thank you.


Hi Upasana,
I am also in the same boat like you. I applied for 309 visa for my wife on March 2019, then got the RFI mail on March 2020. The application status was changed to Further assessment after clicking "I confirm I have provided the requested documents", but after that there is no update on the application. I think all offshore visas will be granted next year as I dont see any hope of getting visa this year. The visa processing officers and Australia govt dont care about the pain that married couples are suffering due to staying apart from each other for a long long time. Until something miracle happens dont expect to get visa grant this year.


----------



## Upasana Satish

Jeethan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner is onshore as well. She received an email asking her to leave Australia so that a decision is made on the Partner Visa. Under current circumstances due to COVID-19, it's not possible to travel to any country and return back.
> 
> We notified the case officer, and he has put her application on hold.
> 
> Please let me know what did you do?
> 
> Did you request to waive off the 'applicant needs to be outside Australia' condition whilst 309 is granted?
> 
> 
> Visa office - New Delhi




Hi Jeethan, 

Were you able to get an exemption? Also please let me know when did u apply for 309 Visa and when did you receive an email from CO asking your wife to exit the country?

Thank you


----------



## sara_101

pakdoctor said:


> 1. I think you are right, although I can't remember what I chose when I applied for my wife's visa.
> 
> 2. You are correct. Choose YES only if the primary applicant has any dependent kids who will be migrating with them.
> 
> 3. This should list all the immediate family members of the applicant. That means her parents and siblings.
> 
> 4. If you are married to a cousin, that means you're related "by blood". A friend of mine married his cousin (as is very common in Pakistan) and his lawyer, who is a very respected veteran of the industry, advised him to choose "by blood".


I am not married to my cousin. Should i writer "by marriage" ?


----------



## shettyj26

anandacharya said:


> Hi Upasana,
> I am also in the same boat like you. I applied for 309 visa for my wife on March 2019, then got the RFI mail on March 2020. The application status was changed to Further assessment after clicking "I confirm I have provided the requested documents", but after that there is no update on the application. I think all offshore visas will be granted next year as I dont see any hope of getting visa this year. The visa processing officers and Australia govt dont care about the pain that married couples are suffering due to staying apart from each other for a long long time. Until something miracle happens dont expect to get visa grant this year.


Hi Anand,

Is your wife currently in india/Australia?


----------



## Upasana Satish

anandacharya said:


> Hi Upasana,
> I am also in the same boat like you. I applied for 309 visa for my wife on March 2019, then got the RFI mail on March 2020. The application status was changed to Further assessment after clicking "I confirm I have provided the requested documents", but after that there is no update on the application. I think all offshore visas will be granted next year as I dont see any hope of getting visa this year. The visa processing officers and Australia govt dont care about the pain that married couples are suffering due to staying apart from each other for a long long time. Until something miracle happens dont expect to get visa grant this year.



Hi, I totally agree with you. Is your wife currently onshore? due you think is this delaying the process, as I am onshore.


----------



## anandacharya

shettyj26 said:


> Hi Anand,
> 
> Is your wife currently in india/Australia?


Hi, no my wife is not currently in Australia. She is in currently working in Dubai, but she was in India when the visa was lodged. I am not sure if Delhi office is currently even looking at 309 visas. Hope some visa processing officer atleast checks the application and give us update soon.


----------



## anandacharya

Upasana Satish said:


> Hi, I totally agree with you. Is your wife currently onshore? due you think is this delaying the process, as I am onshore.


No, she is not onshore. If she was onshore I would have not been much worried about her visa. Staying separated for so many months post marriage is really frustrating, and waiting each day for some update from visa office is making us more sad.


----------



## Rif_Z

anandacharya said:


> Hi Friend, dont apply for offshore 309 visa in current situation. I suggest you to bring your spouse to Australia on tourist visa after your marriage, and the apply for onshore 820/801 visa. The good thing about the 820 visa is that your partner can stay in Australia under bridging visa after her tourist visa gets expired and until her 820 visa is granted. Also she will have work and study rights in Australia on the bridging visa.
> Due to current covid situation offshore 309/100 visas may take 2 years or more to get granted. I applied for 309 visa for my wife on March 2019, and still not received the grant.


Thanks a lot mate! Appreciate your feedback. Makes sense...


----------



## krish0610

anandacharya said:


> No, she is not onshore. If she was onshore I would have not been much worried about her visa. Staying separated for so many months post marriage is really frustrating, and waiting each day for some update from visa office is making us more sad.


hi Anand, after 309 - have you not applied for 600 family sponsored visitor visa as 309 might take 18-24 months for approval? I'm also kind of same status, got married Dec 2019, came here in Jan2020.. Applied 309 & 600 waiting for results.. any leads on 600 visitor visa for anyone? I think DHA or [email protected] Delhi will not even look at visitor applications in current situations... and Victoria situation is horrible now... [email protected] Peaks


----------



## mandy2137

Hi Guys

hope you are doing great

one of my friend was on 309 visa from 2 years and looking to apply 100 subclass

can you please shed a light on this that what documents will be needed and how much time it can take to be granted with 100 visa?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> hope you are doing great
> 
> one of my friend was on 309 visa from 2 years and looking to apply 100 subclass
> 
> can you please shed a light on this that what documents will be needed and how much time it can take to be granted with 100 visa?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Here you go 

Gather your documents
We usually start assessing you for the permanent visa 2 years after you lodged your visa application. You can send the documents up to one month before the 2 years date. Do not send them before this time.
Provide accurate, authentic documents. See what happens if you provide false or misleading documents or information.


Your relationship with your partner
You need to show you are in a continuing relationship with your sponsor.
If you are married, provide your marriage certificate or other evidence that your marriage is valid in Australia. If you are a de facto partner, provide proof of your de facto relationship.
This proof should show that:
you have a mutual commitment with your spouse of de facto partner to the exclusion of all others
your relationship is genuine and continuing
you either live together or don't live permanently apart
you are not related by family
You must also provide a statement about the application by completing and uploading the Statutory declaration - Partner visa (sponsor) (35KB PDF).

Finances
Show us how you and your partner share financial matters. You could give us:
joint mortgage or lease documents
joint loan documents for major assets like homes, cars or major appliances
joint bank account statements
household bills in both names

Your household

Show us how you and your partner share domestic matters. You could give us:
a statement about how you share housework
household bills in both names
mail or emails addressed to you both
documents that show joint responsibility for children
documents that prove your living arrangements

Commitment
Show us how you are committed to a long-term relationship with each other. You could give us:
proof you have knowledge of each other’s background, family situation or other personal details. You could tell us this at an interview
proof you have combined your personal matters
the terms of your wills
proof you stay in touch when apart

Social matters
Show us evidence that others know about your relationship, such as
joint invitations or evidence you go out together
proof you have friends in common
proof you have told government, public or commercial bodies about your relationship
proof you do joint sporting, cultural or social activities together
proof you travel together
You must also provide 2 statutory declarations from people who know about your relationship, such as your partner's parents, family members, relatives or friends. They use Form 888 Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application (162KB PDF).

Cheers


----------



## theaccountant

Hi Guys,

I hope you all are keeping safe during this pandemic. Just thought to check if anyone has any kind of update from New Delhi office regarding Subclass 309?

Thanks a lot for your help in advance.

Stay safe


----------



## anandacharya

theaccountant said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I hope you all are keeping safe during this pandemic. Just thought to check if anyone has any kind of update from New Delhi office regarding Subclass 309?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help in advance.
> 
> Stay safe


Even I'm waiting for any update from New Delhi office, but it seems it is still in lockdown or not at all looking at 309 applications.
Other visa offices from around the world like UK, Pakistan, China have started granting 309 visas, but delhi office is still sleeping.


----------



## bhupender.bhakuni

*Offshore application with partner onshore*

Hi Peeps,
Just wanted to check if someone is in a situation similar to mine wherein my partner have applied the visa offshore from India and now she is on tourist visa with me here in Sydney.

We are waiting for visa since last year June but haven't heard anything yet.
I wonder if my partner needs to be offshore to get the visa grant and considering the current scenario doesn't feasible travel outside Australia.

I feel my case is overdue now as my friend who applied March last year had already received a grant in Feb this year.

Thanks for your help


----------



## wolverine_349

bhupender.bhakuni said:


> Hi Peeps,
> Just wanted to check if someone is in a situation similar to mine wherein my partner have applied the visa offshore from India and now she is on tourist visa with me here in Sydney.
> 
> We are waiting for visa since last year June but haven't heard anything yet.
> I wonder if my partner needs to be offshore to get the visa grant and considering the current scenario doesn't feasible travel outside Australia.
> 
> I feel my case is overdue now as my friend who applied March last year had already received a grant in Feb this year.
> 
> Thanks for your help


We are in the same boat. Missus onshore on Visa 600. Applied for 309 in Sep'19. Because of the travel ban, they are putting grants on hold for such cases from what I have read. Requires legislative change for making decisions of offshore applications onshore which I don't see happening , at least for Visa 309.


----------



## sbasha

anandacharya said:


> Hi Friend, dont apply for offshore 309 visa in current situation. I suggest you to bring your spouse to Australia on tourist visa after your marriage, and the apply for onshore 820/801 visa. The good thing about the 820 visa is that your partner can stay in Australia under bridging visa after her tourist visa gets expired and until her 820 visa is granted. Also she will have work and study rights in Australia on the bridging visa.
> Due to current covid situation offshore 309/100 visas may take 2 years or more to get granted. I applied for 309 visa for my wife on March 2019, and still not received the grant.


Hi, Just a clarification doesn't visitor visa gets rejected if partner visa is not applied after marriage. I have seen most of the visitor visa cases get rejected for spouse as there is discrepancy in temporary stay that is what is visitor visa intended for. Moreover, visitor visa will have no further stay condition, as for partner visa first sponsorship need to be approved. The recommendation I guess is not appropriate else everyone would have moved to onshore without going for offshore!


----------



## sbasha

bhupender.bhakuni said:


> Hi Peeps,
> Just wanted to check if someone is in a situation similar to mine wherein my partner have applied the visa offshore from India and now she is on tourist visa with me here in Sydney.
> 
> We are waiting for visa since last year June but haven't heard anything yet.
> I wonder if my partner needs to be offshore to get the visa grant and considering the current scenario doesn't feasible travel outside Australia.
> 
> I feel my case is overdue now as my friend who applied March last year had already received a grant in Feb this year.
> 
> Thanks for your help


HI, was was the visitor visa condition was it the family sponsored ones. Were you been able to keep on renew it due to covid situation. Best of luck with the grant, some fold who have applied in Mar/April is awaiting depends on case to case. You should receive it soon. Please update once received to check the current timeline of offshore partner visa.


----------



## sbasha

In current situation of COVID, just want to know the timeline if someone have completed 3+ years of marraige will it reduce the processing times of the offshore partner visa compareed to someone who is recently married. Is it wise to waite for 3+ years of marriage if 3yrs is completing in next 6months or file it now and wait as per normal timelines.


----------



## NB

News item on partner visa delays

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-08...-apart-as-department-of-home-affairs/12539312

Cheers


----------



## bhupender.bhakuni

sbasha said:


> HI, was was the visitor visa condition was it the family sponsored ones. Were you been able to keep on renew it due to covid situation. Best of luck with the grant, some fold who have applied in Mar/April is awaiting depends on case to case. You should receive it soon. Please update once received to check the current timeline of offshore partner visa.


I applied the family sponsored one first and got only for three months. then I applied the normal one later and got for 1 year.
for some reason family sponsored is getting only for a shorter period.


----------



## anandacharya

sbasha said:


> Hi, Just a clarification doesn't visitor visa gets rejected if partner visa is not applied after marriage. I have seen most of the visitor visa cases get rejected for spouse as there is discrepancy in temporary stay that is what is visitor visa intended for. Moreover, visitor visa will have no further stay condition, as for partner visa first sponsorship need to be approved. The recommendation I guess is not appropriate else everyone would have moved to onshore without going for offshore!


What I mean to say is apply for tourist visa 1-2 months before marriage. Then travel to Australia on tourist visa with your spouse, and apply for onshore 820/801 visa. The tourist visa wont get rejected if it is applied before marriage.
Many people have work or family commitments at offshore so they take the offshore visa route. But if there are no such commitments then onshore partner visa is the best option.


----------



## O88V

*Biometrics for Visitor Visa*

Hi guys

Just wondering if it is possible to use the biometrics that was provided for partner visa application (submitted last year) for visitor visa 600 (submitted this year) as well? Or do we need to submit biometrics for visitor visa again?

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u

O88V said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wondering if it is possible to use the biometrics that was provided for partner visa application (submitted last year) for visitor visa 600 (submitted this year) as well? Or do we need to submit biometrics for visitor visa again?
> 
> Thanks


If you are applying for Visitor's visa online, there is no requirement for biometrics to be done along with your application


----------



## krish0610

bhupender.bhakuni said:


> I applied the family sponsored one first and got only for three months. then I applied the normal one later and got for 1 year.
> for some reason family sponsored is getting only for a shorter period.


Just wondering how come you applied under normal tourist stream category after 1st time visitor as family sponsored.. People are trying different ways and I think it's mostly luck that plays role here.. I heard cases of tourist stream visitor visa rejection for spouse as DHA website clearly says to apply 600 Family sponsored category only if spouse/sponsor is PR or Citizen of Australia!!


----------



## krish0610

krish0610 said:


> hi Anand, after 309 - have you not applied for 600 family sponsored visitor visa as 309 might take 18-24 months for approval? I'm also kind of same status, got married Dec 2019, came here in Jan2020.. Applied 309 & 600 waiting for results.. any leads on 600 visitor visa for anyone? I think DHA or [email protected] Delhi will not even look at visitor applications in current situations... and Victoria situation is horrible now... [email protected] Peaks


Anand/etc all.. after 309 launch from offshore, have you applied for 600 visitor visa to bring spouse here in the meantime? if yes, when you applied and whats the status .. if no, you have applied for diff category of visa other than 309 to bring spouse here?


----------



## bhupender.bhakuni

krish0610 said:


> bhupender.bhakuni said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied the family sponsored one first and got only for three months. then I applied the normal one later and got for 1 year.
> for some reason family sponsored is getting only for a shorter period.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering how come you applied under normal tourist stream category after 1st time visitor as family sponsored.. People are trying different ways and I think it's mostly luck that plays role here.. I heard cases of tourist stream visitor visa rejection for spouse as DHA website clearly says to apply 600 Family sponsored category only if spouse/sponsor is PR or Citizen of Australia!!
Click to expand...

Hi, I got the family sponsored visa for 3 months. Then I applied again as normal tourist visa for 2 year , got a call from the office why you are applying it again. Told them PR is in process and would love to stay with my partner for longer.
Then they granted the same for 6 months


----------



## anandacharya

krish0610 said:


> Anand/etc all.. after 309 launch from offshore, have you applied for 600 visitor visa to bring spouse here in the meantime? if yes, when you applied and whats the status .. if no, you have applied for diff category of visa other than 309 to bring spouse here?


No I did not apply for 600 visitor visa. My wife is currently working in Dubai, so I will let her work there till she gets her 309 visa. I have not applied for any diff category of visa other than 309 to bring spouse here. Disadvantage of bringing spouse on tourist visa is : 1) no work rights and 2) requirement to leave Australia to finalize 309, and then re-enter Australia and again go stay on hotel quarantine.


----------



## sbasha

anandacharya said:


> No I did not apply for 600 visitor visa. My wife is currently working in Dubai, so I will let her work there till she gets her 309 visa. I have not applied for any diff category of visa other than 309 to bring spouse here. Disadvantage of bringing spouse on tourist visa is : 1) no work rights and 2) requirement to leave Australia to finalize 309, and then re-enter Australia and again go stay on hotel quarantine.


Hi Anand,

It seems 309 is taking 2 years around for grant due to covid, when did you apply ?
Any tips to reduce the timeline, I heard if marriage is more than 3years then direct grant of 100. But does it reduce time to grant or it is usual time that I am not sure. Any info about that ?


----------



## sbasha

bhupender.bhakuni said:


> Hi, I got the family sponsored visa for 3 months. Then I applied again as normal tourist visa for 2 year , got a call from the office why you are applying it again. Told them PR is in process and would love to stay with my partner for longer.
> Then they granted the same for 6 months


Hi Bhupinder,

How much time it took for granting the first "family sponsored visa", was it done recently ? 
Did you file it immediately after filing 309 ?


----------



## bhupender.bhakuni

sbasha said:


> Hi Bhupinder,
> 
> How much time it took for granting the first "family sponsored visa", was it done recently ?
> Did you file it immediately after filing 309 ?


Hi,
I filed the Family sponsored in Dec 2019 and got the same in 3 weeks. 
you can file it immediately as well but I did in 6 months.


----------



## snowingreen

Hi Everyone, 
Please advise on how to intimate the CO about change in circumstances? We need to intimate the arrival of our child (Yet to named) in Partner visa 309. 

We both are in India and we submitted my wife's 309 Partner visa a while ago. ( planning to travel once the restrictions gets relaxed)


----------



## yousufkhan

While applying for 309/100 partner visa when your wife is overseas, what's the best strategy to bring your wife to Australia? Shall we lodge 600 tourist family stream visa and apply for 309 afterwards or apply for 309 and also apply for the 600 tourist family stream visa after it?


Thanks,
Yousuf Khan


----------



## Deepakpots

Hi Everyone, I am in a bit of a dilemma, my wife is in australia, on her 420 subclass, temporary skilled work visa and we want to apply for spouse 820 subclass. Now for the subclass 820 bridging visa kicks in, her current 420 subclass visa needs to expire. but considering the current scenario of work, if her company ask her to go back, or if she quits her job, most possibly her 420 visa will be cancelled, which means the 820 bridging ll also be cancelled. SO how does this actually works. Should we first look for a visitor visa then with some certainty apply for 820? 

Any advise or help will be appreciated.

Regards
Deepak


----------



## NB

Deepakpots said:


> Hi Everyone, I am in a bit of a dilemma, my wife is in australia, on her 420 subclass, temporary skilled work visa and we want to apply for spouse 820 subclass. Now for the subclass 820 bridging visa kicks in, her current 420 subclass visa needs to expire. but considering the current scenario of work, if her company ask her to go back, or if she quits her job, most possibly her 420 visa will be cancelled, which means the 820 bridging ll also be cancelled. SO how does this actually works. Should we first look for a visitor visa then with some certainty apply for 820?
> 
> Any advise or help will be appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> Deepak


The moment the visitors visa is issued, the 420 will stand cancelled 
So she will have no working rights
You have not thought this through 

Cheers


----------



## prestyler

Dear all,
My wife has applied for 309/100 visa. We both are offshore. I visited Australia for a week in 2018.
Question 1. 
In form 40sp, question 8
It asks for Date of arrival in Australia (Attach proof of length of residence)
Now, I wondering what date to write here, either the grant date or the date of arrived when I visited for a week?
And what proof should I attach, as I stayed at my friend’s house.

Question 2. 
Do I(sponsor), have to give an updated police clearance again or upload the one I gave earlier which is 3 years old ?

Question 3.
Since I was not able to find 40SP on the immi website, I downloaded 
I have downloaded the form from vfsglobla website https://www.vfsglobal.com/Australia/Turkey/pdf/40SP.pdf
And filled it, I was wondering, do I fill this form, print it sign it and scan it again and then upload it under sponsor section of my wife application, or there is another way I have to follow.


Need guidance.


----------



## bhupender.bhakuni

prestyler said:


> Dear all,
> My wife has applied for 309/100 visa. We both are offshore. I visited Australia for a week in 2018.
> Question 1.
> In form 40sp, question 8
> It asks for Date of arrival in Australia (Attach proof of length of residence)
> Now, I wondering what date to write here, either the grant date or the date of arrived when I visited for a week?
> And what proof should I attach, as I stayed at my friend’s house.
> 
> Question 2.
> Do I(sponsor), have to give an updated police clearance again or upload the one I gave earlier which is 3 years old ?
> 
> Question 3.
> Since I was not able to find 40SP on the immi website, I downloaded
> I have downloaded the form from vfsglobla website https://www.vfsglobal.com/Australia/Turkey/pdf/40SP.pdf
> And filled it, I was wondering, do I fill this form, print it sign it and scan it again and then upload it under sponsor section of my wife application, or there is another way I have to follow.
> 
> 
> Need guidance.


Hi, would like to keep it simple and short. to the best of my knowledge, others could pitch in as well.

Question1:
The date of arrival is the date you landed in Australia and the immigration stamp on your passport

Question2: 
Police clearance is only valid for as on date. it depends on the agency what validity they consider for your police clearance but logically 3 years obviously is very old and need to get a new one. Now, usually it is advisable to front load everything in advance so as to make your applicaiton decision ready but in case of health assessment & PCC, my experience suggest one should upload only once asked by the case officer. Personally I front loaded the same at the time of application but had to do it again once my file got opened as it is already 12 months past.

Question3: 
40SP is a separate application to be made and it is an online application. You need to create a new application under your immi account, under Family section select "Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300, 309/100, 820/801".


----------



## bhupender.bhakuni

yousufkhan said:


> While applying for 309/100 partner visa when your wife is overseas, what's the best strategy to bring your wife to Australia? Shall we lodge 600 tourist family stream visa and apply for 309 afterwards or apply for 309 and also apply for the 600 tourist family stream visa after it?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Yousuf Khan


In my personal opinion, one should apply for tourist visa non family one for short stay i.e 3 months. and once the applicant is onshore then apply for onshore partner visa.
This will give the partner bridging visa till the time your application is decided and the will get working rights till then.
One just have to make sure that the tourist visa doesnt comes with "No further stay" condition. As it doesnt allows you to apply for any further visa. 
The Family one ususally comes with No further stay in my experience, so advisable to apply independant one.


----------



## Banderjhula

anandacharya said:


> *Dont apply for 309*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friend, dont apply for offshore 309 visa in current situation. I suggest you to bring your spouse to Australia on tourist visa after your marriage, and the apply for onshore 820/801 visa. The good thing about the 820 visa is that your partner can stay in Australia under bridging visa after her tourist visa gets expired and until her 820 visa is granted. Also she will have work and study rights in Australia on the bridging visa.
> Due to current covid situation offshore 309/100 visas may take 2 years or more to get granted. I applied for 309 visa for my wife on March 2019, and still not received the grant.


Hi,,,By now did you receive the 309 partner visa grant? If so when? And if not, has there been any updates please thanks


----------



## krish0610

Banderjhula said:


> Hi,,,By now did you receive the 309 partner visa grant? If so when? And if not, has there been any updates please thanks


They started granting 309 visas and I got for my wife last month.. I applied in Feb2020 and got in Dec 2020


----------



## Banderjhula

krish0610 said:


> They started granting 309 visas and I got for my wife last month.. I applied in Feb2020 and got in Dec 2020


Hlo, you applied in Feb 2020 and got visa in December 2020 OR you applied in February 2019 and got visa in December 2020? In earlier comment you had said you applied in March 2019 and still didn’t hear anything from the department. Can you please clarify when u applied and when you got? Thanks


----------



## krish0610

Banderjhula said:


> Hlo, you applied in Feb 2020 and got visa in December 2020 OR you applied in February 2019 and got visa in December 2020? In earlier comment you had said you applied in March 2019 and still didn’t hear anything from the department. Can you please clarify when u applied and when you got? Thanks


Applied in FEb2020 and got 309 in Dec2020 mid... haven't told Mar2019 as far I remember


----------



## kiasuvivek

I applied on August 2019, got CO contact in mid Dec. Furnished the documents requested and I'm waiting for the outcome now.
My friend applied on Sept 2019,got CO contact 3 days before mine and got approval on 22nd Jan 2021.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## Banderjhula

kiasuvivek said:


> I applied on August 2019, got CO contact in mid Dec. Furnished the documents requested and I'm waiting for the outcome now.
> My friend applied on Sept 2019,got CO contact 3 days before mine and got approval on 22nd Jan 2021.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


Thank you Kaisuvivek fir the updates , good on you mate 👍👍


----------



## aziz.shan

Dear All,

Appreciate your inputs on my case that basically has 2 parts:

Part 1:
*My PR 175 grant* - May 2012
*Expired* - May 2017
*Been in Australia for *- 1 month 7 days total.
*Last visited Australia in* - Feb 2017 (just before expiry).

*Why I didn't migrate yet?*
I went to Oz in June 2012 (immediately after getting PR) stayed there for a month and searched for jobs. Didn't get any good response. In the mean time, got a very good offer from Oman, which had opportunity to learn new skills required in Oz. So moved there.

Got married the next year, 2013.

Blessed with 3 kids. Last one born in 2020. 2 of the kids go to school.

All these commitments held me back from relocating. Most essentially because my family does not have PR. And getting their PR is a different ball game altogether, which I have covered in Part 2 below.

So anyhow, I'm planning to apply for my RRV by Nov this year. I don't satisfy 2 years requirement, but I have a property there and bank accounts transacting every month for property payments.

Part 2:
Once I get RRV (hopefully), _I want to take my family along_, because otherwise kids schooling would be affected and there are a few other personal reasons.

So want to know what options I have so that my family can relocate with me? Can I apply for Partner Visa now (before my RRV application and being abroad)? That way if their visa is received until my RRV is granted, we can travel together.

Or is it a must for me to be in Australia to sponsor my family? That is a cumbersome process of waiting for around 18 to 24 months, being away from family.

What do you suggest please?

Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## aussiedream333

snowingreen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Please advise on how to intimate the CO about change in circumstances? We need to intimate the arrival of our child (Yet to named) in Partner visa 309.
> 
> We both are in India and we submitted my wife's 309 Partner visa a while ago. ( planning to travel once the restrictions gets relaxed)


Hi, 

Could you please advise me.

I got my 190 PR grant way back in Sept 2017. Due to the terminal illness of my mother, I just did my first landing and came back to India. Since then I have been living and working in India. I recently got married and wish to take my wife along with me to Australia in the next few months. However, I have been advised by my agent that I need to have a minimum residence of 3 months inside Australia before I can sponsor my wife for the 309 visa. The agent claims I would be required to furnish a copy of my lease deed, utility bills and bank account with history of transactions of at least 3 months while being in Australia?

My query is, is that really the case since I had always planned to go with my wife to Australia together. My plan was to file her 309 visa and then take her along on a visitor visa.

Is the advice provided by the agent correct or is there another way? I look forward to your reply as you have been through the process.

Best Regards


----------



## bhupender.bhakuni

Anyone who applied 309 on or before june 2019 and still waiting??
Not sure whats happrning as I recently noticed sep 2019 ones are getting granted.
Do they not follow any order.
Similar cases as of mine (onshore applicant) getting grants even though they have applied later than me. 
(Same country, same processing office)
Any suggestions??


----------



## Umer Siddiqui

Need Expert Advice.
Here is the background information of my case.
I got my PR 189 visa in September 2017. I travelled to Australia in January 2018 and spend almost 3 months. I returned back to Pakistan for some Government Job reasons. Got married in 2019 and went to the USA at the end of 2020 due to my spouse PhD scholarship.
I am currently in the USA and planning to travel back permanently next year, few months before my must-not arrive date which is September 2022. I hope by that time covid and travel situation will be much improved.

I have few questions.
I am planning to apply for my Partner visa 309/100. Should I apply for that visa when I get back to Australia next year or I should apply here in the USA? Does applying for a partner visa when I am onshore next year is going to be faster in the process as compared to apply while I am here in the USA?
What the current actual processing time for that visa? Do people are getting that partner visa in less time than it's mentioned on the immigration website.


----------



## sbasha

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please advise me.
> 
> I got my 190 PR grant way back in Sept 2017. Due to the terminal illness of my mother, I just did my first landing and came back to India. Since then I have been living and working in India. I recently got married and wish to take my wife along with me to Australia in the next few months. However, I have been advised by my agent that I need to have a minimum residence of 3 months inside Australia before I can sponsor my wife for the 309 visa. The agent claims I would be required to furnish a copy of my lease deed, utility bills and bank account with history of transactions of at least 3 months while being in Australia?
> 
> My query is, is that really the case since I had always planned to go with my wife to Australia together. My plan was to file her 309 visa and then take her along on a visitor visa.
> 
> Is the advice provided by the agent correct or is there another way? I look forward to your reply as you have been through the process.
> 
> Best Regards


This does not seem to be a correct advice, you can sponsor your spouse with out even staying in Australia.
What if you did go to Australia but have a valid PR and want to sponsor your spouse.
Just that the Australia documents will boost the application but it is not mandatory as such.


----------



## channy44

Hi,
we recently lodged the 100 partner visa and now I am wondering what if we both relocated to overseas for our jobs, would it effect the visa application? Is there any condition that both the applicant and sponsor should live in Australia?

On the website it says 14 to 21 months for processing, so do we need to wait until the outcome of visa or can we relocate to different country?
Looking for expert advice or from someone who was in my position.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O88V

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for being helpful as always. I have a couple of questions regarding the Partner Visa 100 application. Hope someone can help me here.

1. Do I have to upload relationship documents again or just upload the updated information and updated statutory declaration? Also, Do I need to get statutory declarations from Aus citizens who know us again? Because I already uploaded them in the 309 application.
2. Does the English language requirement in place for Partner Visa 100 applications yet?

Thanks in advanced


----------



## bexwil

Hello all, looking for a bit of advice. I am an AUS PR and would like to return to Aus with my husband in the next 6-8 months. My question is 309 offshore or 820 on shore? I have seen 309's coming through quickly at the moment but I only have 11 months left on my visa so we need to go soon. So do we chance the 309 and hope it comes in quickly or does he go out on a visitor and apply from within Aus? Thanks!


----------



## NB

bexwil said:


> Hello all, looking for a bit of advice. I am an AUS PR and would like to return to Aus with my husband in the next 6-8 months. My question is 309 offshore or 820 on shore? I have seen 309's coming through quickly at the moment but I only have 11 months left on my visa so we need to go soon. So do we chance the 309 and hope it comes in quickly or does he go out on a visitor and apply from within Aus? Thanks!


If he can get a visitor visa without a 8503 condition, then applying onshore is best
You can never be sure that you will get the 309 grant offshore within the time, no matter what the other applicants have experienced as each case is unique 
Cheers


----------



## gofor.gurpreet

*Subclass 309 Latest Timelines???*

Hi everyone, my wife applied for 309 in Apr 2021 from India and received her first PRE-ASSESSMENT RFI with list of all the docs required, in 2.5 months. Is this a standard procedure for everyone or there is a good chance that her case will be picked by CO soon?

Any thoughts? What was your experience so far?

Thanks,
Gurpreet


----------



## ashishsingh2902

Hi All

I'm currently in Australia on a 309 visa and now going to apply for 100 visa. Could anyone clarify the below questions for me: 

Do I need to update statutory declarations again ? Also, can this be done by the same people who did it for the first time?
Do I need to provide overseas police clearance certificates again? The ones I provided for 309 visa are 2 years old now
Do I need to undergo a health check up again?
Do I need to provide all documentation (written statements from me and spouse, documents showing our commitment, shared financial obligations etc.) once again ?
Lastly, do I simply upload the documents to the 309 application attachment list itself or do I need to commence a new application for 10 visa ?


----------



## sameerb

ashishsingh2902 said:


> Do I need to update statutory declarations again ? Also, can this be done by the same people who did it for the first time?
> Do I need to provide overseas police clearance certificates again? The ones I provided for 309 visa are 2 years old now
> Do I need to undergo a health check up again?
> Do I need to provide all documentation (written statements from me and spouse, documents showing our commitment, shared financial obligations etc.) once again ?
> Lastly, do I simply upload the documents to the 309 application attachment list itself or do I need to commence a new application for 10 visa ?


Hi,

I had a migration agent process 100 visa for my spouse. Luckily, I have the list of documents to be provided. Hence, below are my answers;

Do I need to update statutory declarations again ? Also, can this be done by the same people who did it for the first time?
ANS= Yes, the witness form 888 need to be submitted again. Can be same or different people.
Do I need to provide overseas police clearance certificates again? The ones I provided for 309 visa are 2 years old now
ANS= Yes, we did provide the new police certificates again.
Do I need to undergo a health check up again?
ANS= Nope.
Do I need to provide all documentation (written statements from me and spouse, documents showing our commitment, shared financial obligations etc.) once again ?
ANS= Short answer, Yes. 
Long answer; You and your spouse will also need to fill a statutory declaration about your relationship. (Google Statutory declaration - partner visa to find the form). From the day you arrived to Australia and started living with your spouse provide all evidence for commitment e.g. Proof of joint accounts/finances, living at same address, joint travel or activities (tickets,pictures), proof of you both recognized as a couple in society e.g any invitation card with your both name on it, pictures on social media with social gatherings etc etc.


Lastly, do I simply upload the documents to the 309 application attachment list itself or do I need to commence a new application for 10 visa ?
ANS= This one I am not 100% sure as a migration agent did it for us but I am sure he applied a separate application because, we didn't use that migration agent for 309 (did it ourselves). What you can do to confirm is that you can initiate a new application and see what types of visa names it is asking you to define (As long as you don't save or submit the application nothing will be lodged) so if you see a separate 100 visa showing up there apply under that otherwise don't save and exit the application and probably upload documents to your existing application.


----------



## ashishsingh2902

sameerberlas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a migration agent process 100 visa for my spouse. Luckily, I have the list of documents to be provided. Hence, below are my answers;
> 
> Do I need to update statutory declarations again ? Also, can this be done by the same people who did it for the first time?
> ANS= Yes, the witness form 888 need to be submitted again. Can be same or different people.
> Do I need to provide overseas police clearance certificates again? The ones I provided for 309 visa are 2 years old now
> ANS= Yes, we did provide the new police certificates again.
> Do I need to undergo a health check up again?
> ANS= Nope.
> Do I need to provide all documentation (written statements from me and spouse, documents showing our commitment, shared financial obligations etc.) once again ?
> ANS= Short answer, Yes.
> Long answer; You and your spouse will also need to fill a statutory declaration about your relationship. (Google Statutory declaration - partner visa to find the form). From the day you arrived to Australia and started living with your spouse provide all evidence for commitment e.g. Proof of joint accounts/finances, living at same address, joint travel or activities (tickets,pictures), proof of you both recognized as a couple in society e.g any invitation card with your both name on it, pictures on social media with social gatherings etc etc.
> 
> 
> Lastly, do I simply upload the documents to the 309 application attachment list itself or do I need to commence a new application for 10 visa ?
> ANS= This one I am not 100% sure as a migration agent did it for us but I am sure he applied a separate application because, we didn't use that migration agent for 309 (did it ourselves). What you can do to confirm is that you can initiate a new application and see what types of visa names it is asking you to define (As long as you don't save or submit the application nothing will be lodged) so if you see a separate 100 visa showing up there apply under that otherwise don't save and exit the application and probably upload documents to your existing application.


Thank you so much for the detailed response Sameer. This makes things so much clearer  
Did you only provide docs for the time you were together in australia or did you provide docs for your entire relationship once again? 
Me and my partner were in a relationship for 2 years before we got married and then we applied for 309 visa. So we gave a lot of docs proving our relationship for 2 years. Do I need to upload those documents again for the 100 visa now? Or should I provide proofs from the time we started living together in australia (after 309 visa was granted)?


----------



## sameerb

ashishsingh2902 said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed response Sameer. This makes things so much clearer
> Did you only provide docs for the time you were together in australia or did you provide docs for your entire relationship once again?
> Me and my partner were in a relationship for 2 years before we got married and then we applied for 309 visa. So we gave a lot of docs proving our relationship for 2 years. Do I need to upload those documents again for the 100 visa now? Or should I provide proofs from the time we started living together in australia (after 309 visa was granted)?


No worries mate, happy to help 

You would now only have to provide evidence of relationship / commitment after the time you reached Australia on 309 visa.


----------



## mayank.kapoor

gofor.gurpreet said:


> *Subclass 309 Latest Timelines???*
> 
> Hi everyone, my wife applied for 309 in Apr 2021 from India and received her first PRE-ASSESSMENT RFI with list of all the docs required, in 2.5 months. Is this a standard procedure for everyone or there is a good chance that her case will be picked by CO soon?
> 
> Any thoughts? What was your experience so far?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gurpreet


Hi Gurpreet, I'm in a similar situation as you. Did you hear anything back yet?


----------



## SM56

ashishsingh2902 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm currently in Australia on a 309 visa and now going to apply for 100 visa. Could anyone clarify the below questions for me:
> 
> Do I need to update statutory declarations again ? Also, can this be done by the same people who did it for the first time?
> Do I need to provide overseas police clearance certificates again? The ones I provided for 309 visa are 2 years old now
> Do I need to undergo a health check up again?
> Do I need to provide all documentation (written statements from me and spouse, documents showing our commitment, shared financial obligations etc.) once again ?
> Lastly, do I simply upload the documents to the 309 application attachment list itself or do I need to commence a new application for 10 visa ?


Hello

Just a quick reply that is in contrary to the other response you received. 
My 309 was granted in March 2021. I put in my application for 100 in June 2021. For the 100, I literally did not upload a single document. No forms, no pictures, no checks, absolutely nothing. 
On 2nd September 2021 I received an RFI for an Australian Police Check. I submitted this on around the 10th and I just received my grant notification a few days ago.


----------



## vmurugan

Hi All, Need your assistance. I'm in the process of applying partner visa for my spouse(We both are in India now). I'm little bit confused on choosing the correct path. 
1.Should I raise SC309 application first and then raise SC600 visa request and travel exemption to take her to Australia? (OR)
2. Should I just raise SC600 visa and travel exemption, then take her to Australia and then apply for SC820?

Please provide your suggestions to choose the best path. Appreciate your help and thanks in advance.


----------



## Hopefull53

mayank.kapoor said:


> Hi Gurpreet, I'm in a similar situation as you. Did you hear anything back yet?


Hey Mayank and Gurpreet,

i am also in similar situation, I received first RFI on 27july, 2021 for 309 and i uploaded everything with medicals and PCC’s on 14th august but I haven’t heard anything back from AHC new Delhi. So I applied 600 visitor with exemption on 2 weeks ago but still haven’t heard anything.

anyone else in same situation or received any updates from AHC in India?


----------



## AJ7117

Hi All

Whats the current processing times for 100 after getting 309, I applied last month, I am currently in Australia. I was wondering what all proof I need to pre-load, is Police clearance required from overseas as well? How about Australia police clearance?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beinghopeful

Hopefull53 said:


> Hey Mayank and Gurpreet,
> 
> i am also in similar situation, I received first RFI on 27july, 2021 for 309 and i uploaded everything with medicals and PCC’s on 14th august but I haven’t heard anything back from AHC new Delhi. So I applied 600 visitor with exemption on 2 weeks ago but still haven’t heard anything.
> 
> anyone else in same situation or received any updates from AHC in India?


Hi I am also in same situation, can I email or call you


----------



## Beinghopeful

snowingreen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Please advise on how to intimate the CO about change in circumstances? We need to intimate the arrival of our child (Yet to named) in Partner visa 309.
> 
> We both are in India and we submitted my wife's 309 Partner visa a while ago. ( planning to travel once the restrictions gets relaxed)


Hi in sponsors adress which address did you mention india aor australia as you both are in india now?


----------



## Beinghopeful

bhupender.bhakuni said:


> *Offshore application with partner onshore*
> 
> Hi Peeps,
> Just wanted to check if someone is in a situation similar to mine wherein my partner have applied the visa offshore from India and now she is on tourist visa with me here in Sydney.
> 
> We are waiting for visa since last year June but haven't heard anything yet.
> I wonder if my partner needs to be offshore to get the visa grant and considering the current scenario doesn't feasible travel outside Australia.
> 
> I feel my case is overdue now as my friend who applied March last year had already received a grant in Feb this year.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi, did you apply tourist stream or family stream tourist visa and for how long?


----------



## Beinghopeful

snowingreen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Please advise on how to intimate the CO about change in circumstances? We need to intimate the arrival of our child (Yet to named) in Partner visa 309.
> 
> We both are in India and we submitted my wife's 309 Partner visa a while ago. ( planning to travel once the restrictions gets relaxed)


Hi Snowgreen, did you provide your india address or Australia address in sponsorship form as you are in India now.


----------



## Vishal88

SM56 said:


> Hello
> 
> Just a quick reply that is in contrary to the other response you received.
> My 309 was granted in March 2021. I put in my application for 100 in June 2021. For the 100, I literally did not upload a single document. No forms, no pictures, no checks, absolutely nothing.
> On 2nd September 2021 I received an RFI for an Australian Police Check. I submitted this on around the 10th and I just received my grant notification a few days ago.


Hi, i received RFI on 15th septmenber 2021 for visa 100. Uploaded the requested AFP. Still waiting. May i know when did you get your visa after uploading rfi ?


----------



## Umer Siddiqui

Hi everyone.
I need some advice in applying for Subclass 309 Partner (Provisional) visa.
I have had a PR since 2017, I did my first entry in 2018 and stayed there for a few months, and return back to my home country.
Currently, I am in the USA as my wife is pursuing her Ph.D., I am planning to return to Australia finally in the 2022 summer.

Should my wife make immi account and apply for a visa ? or should I use my immi account and apply for her ( please consider I do not have any ties like Australian address or bank account etc. 
Secondly, can Me or my wife apply for that 309 visas while I am still in US.? Is it a good idea or I should apply when I move back to Australia in mid-2022?.


----------



## NB

Umer Siddiqui said:


> Hi everyone.
> I need some advice in applying for Subclass 309 Partner (Provisional) visa.
> I have had a PR since 2017, I did my first entry in 2018 and stayed there for a few months, and return back to my home country.
> Currently, I am in the USA as my wife is pursuing her Ph.D., I am planning to return to Australia finally in the 2022 summer.
> 
> Should my wife make immi account and apply for a visa ? or should I use my immi account and apply for her ( please consider I do not have any ties like Australian address or bank account etc.
> Secondly, can Me or my wife apply for that 309 visas while I am still in US.? Is it a good idea or I should apply when I move back to Australia in mid-2022?.


I hope that you are aware that your travel rights expire in 5 years
So if you are planning to enter Australia after 5 years from the date of Pr grant, better get a rrv
No idea about your main question 
Cheers


----------



## Umer Siddiqui

NB said:


> I hope that you are aware that your travel rights expire in 5 years
> So if you are planning to enter Australia after 5 years from the date of Pr grant, better get a rrv
> No idea about your main question
> Cheers


Thanks NB
Yes, I am aware of that. I am planning to move back well before a few months of my expiration.


----------



## Param555

Vishal88 said:


> Hi, i received RFI on 15th septmenber 2021 for visa 100. Uploaded the requested AFP. Still waiting. May i know when did you get your visa after uploading rfi ?


Hi vishal,
I’m also on the same boat. Got RFI on 20 Oct 2021 for AFP PCC. Uploaded the document on November 1, 2021. No update Yet…one of my friend also got RFI on Oct 8,2021 for AFP PCC. He got the visa on Nov 10, 2021.
Any update from you?
Is it still showing further assessment?
Thanks


----------



## Harrison2022

Hi everyone,
I’m new in here I would like to share ma timeline with you guys:
DOL 309s: 04.01.2019
RFI: 07.10.2019
Granted 309: 06.01.2020
DOL 100s: 06.01.2021
Showing further assessment from day 1 straight after lodged 100s.
No RFI no contact nothing till now processing from Guangzhou China,Called local mp may 2021 she wrote letter sent to home affairs minister he replied still in timeframe.
Still waiting…


----------



## Vishal88

Param555 said:


> Hi vishal,
> I’m also on the same boat. Got RFI on 20 Oct 2021 for AFP PCC. Uploaded the document on November 1, 2021. No update Yet…one of my friend also got RFI on Oct 8,2021 for AFP PCC. He got the visa on Nov 10, 2021.
> Any update from you?
> Is it still showing further assessment?
> Thanks


It is still showing further assessment. With christmas approaching i'm worried decision gets pushed to next year


----------



## Harrison2022

Vishal88 said:


> It is still showing further assessment. With christmas approaching i'm worried decision gets pushed to next year


What’s your timeline mate?


----------



## Vishal88

Received rf


Harrison2022 said:


> What’s your timeline mate?
> 
> Received RFI for afp on 15th sep 2021. Uploaded on 23rd sep 2021.Still further assessment.


----------



## Harrison2022

Vishal88 said:


> Received rf


when did you lodged 100s?


----------



## Vishal88

Harrison2022 said:


> when did you lodged 100s?


27th Jan 2021.


----------



## Harrison2022

Vishal88 said:


> 27th Jan 2021.


That’s awesome at least they send you RFI I lodged mine 6jan2021 and still nothing but from day 1 further assessment.
Where is your processing Center mine is Guangzhou China .
from ma experience we will see lots of grant by end of dec and early next year.
Also processing usually takes around 12 to 14 month for 100s I’ve got ma mates they had 100s within 12 months


----------



## Vishal88

Harrison2022 said:


> That’s awesome at least they send you RFI I lodged mine 6jan2021 and still nothing but from day 1 further assessment.
> Where is your processing Center mine is Guangzhou China .
> from ma experience we will see lots of grant by end of dec and early next year.
> Also processing usually takes around 12 to 14 month for 109s I’ve got ma mates they had 100s within 12 months


My processing center is also Guangzhou China. I have seen my mates getting in 6 months without RFI.


----------



## Harrison2022

Vishal88 said:


> My processing center is also Guangzhou China. I have seen my mates getting in 6 months without RFI.


Seriously I don’t know what’s going on Guangzhou Center tooooo slow brotha .
Ma mates processing was London and they’ve got less than 3 month bloody hell .
Hope we all hear good news soon🤞.


----------



## Harrison2022

Vishal88 said:


> My processing center is also Guangzhou China. I have seen my mates getting in 6 months without RFI.


Ma partner and I bought house two years ago in both names last week we bough brand new car 80k too anything we buy in must in two names no matter what .we got two kids born here twins four years Married she is Aussie (aboriginal Scottish ) we wrote letter to minister by local mp and minister replied I’m still in timeframe 🤦🏻gosh what else they want to know for god sake Friday I’ve received an email from pp qld said I’m still in timeframe and waiting for CO 🤦🏻.


----------



## Harrison2022

Vishal88 said:


> My processing center is also Guangzhou China. I have seen my mates getting in 6 months without RFI.


I front loaded any single evidence and afp last year nothing left


----------



## Param555

Vishal88 said:


> My processing center is also Guangzhou China. I have seen my mates getting in 6 months without RFI.





Vishal88 said:


> My processing center is
> 
> 
> Vishal88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My processing center is also Guangzhou China. I have seen my mates getting in 6 months without RFI.
> 
> 
> 
> China. I have seen my mates getting in 6 months without RFI.
Click to expand...

Hi vishal,
Where I can check the processing centre?


----------



## Harrison2022

Param555 said:


> Hi vishal,
> Where I can check the processing centre?


Call Sydney office if you live in Sydney .


----------



## Param555

Harrison2022 said:


> Call Sydney office if you live in Sydney .


Hi Harrison,
I think I just find out from the last RFI email. The processing office is Manila


----------



## Harrison2022

Param555 said:


> Hi Harrison,
> I think I just find out from the last RFI email. The processing office is Manila


Manila much faster than Guangzhou but hopefully they grant us pr b4 jan 2022.


----------



## Harrison2022

Param555 said:


> Hi Harrison,
> I think I just find out from the last RFI email. The processing office is Manila


Manila, April 2021: 
332 visas finalised in the month. 2,105 applications in the pipeline at end of month.


25% took under 12 months.
25% took between 12 and 14 months.
25% took between 14 and 22 months.
15% took between 22 and 29 months.
10% took over 29 months.


----------



## Harrison2022

Param555 said:


> Hi Harrison,
> I think I just find out from the last RFI email. The processing office is Manila


What’s your timeline when did you lodged your 100s?


----------



## Param555

Harrison2022 said:


> What’s your timeline when did you lodged your 100s?


Hi Harrison,
I lodged 100 in April’21. Got RFI for AFP PCC on Oct’20, 2021. However, recently I have purchased a new house but forgot to update immi account. So, updated my new address along with mortgage document of new property, rates notice, utility bill, etc. on Oct’20, 2021. Finally I attached PCC on November 1, 2021 and clicked on the button that I provided information…………
No update yet.


----------



## Harrison2022

Param555 said:


> Hi Harrison,
> I lodged 100 in April’21. Got RFI for AFP PCC on Oct’20, 2021. However, recently I have purchased a new house but forgot to update immi account. So, updated my new address along with mortgage document of new property, rates notice, utility bill, etc. on Oct’20, 2021. Finally I attached PCC on November 1, 2021 and clicked on the button that I provided information…………
> No update yet.


Make sure don’t upload too much in case they need something from you and you will not be able upload anymore because no more space it’s happened to one of ma mate.
Also ma agent told me as well I’ve got two kids (twins and married four years ago) house cars bills I did uploaded more than enough documents I still got space but ma agent told me no more need as soon as they open ma folder they will grant I didn’t received any rfi I guess mine still in the queue.


----------



## Harrison2022

Param555 said:


> Hi Harrison,
> I lodged 100 in April’21. Got RFI for AFP PCC on Oct’20, 2021. However, recently I have purchased a new house but forgot to update immi account. So, updated my new address along with mortgage document of new property, rates notice, utility bill, etc. on Oct’20, 2021. Finally I attached PCC on November 1, 2021 and clicked on the button that I provided information…………
> No update yet.
> [/QUOTE
> Also I lodged ma 100s 6jan2021.


----------



## Param555

Harrison2022 said:


> Make sure don’t upload too much in case they need something from you and you will not be able upload anymore because no more space it’s happened to one of ma mate.
> Also ma agent told me as well I’ve got two kids (twins and married four years ago) house cars bills I did uploaded more than enough documents I still got space but ma agent told me no more need as soon as they open ma folder they will grant I didn’t received any rfi I guess mine still in the queue.


Hi Harrison,
Thanks for the advice mate😊
I’m regretting I should have uploaded PCC when i applied 100 in april’21


----------



## Harrison2022

Param555 said:


> Hi Harrison,
> Thanks for the advice mate😊
> I’m regretting I should have uploaded PCC when i applied 100 in april’21


Hey m8,
Yes that’s right like me I did uploaded ma PCC when I lodged ma 100s .
No worries m8.
What’s your culture background m8?


----------



## Harrison2022

Harrison2022 said:


> Hey m8,
> Yes that’s right like me I did uploaded ma PCC when I lodged ma 100s .
> No worries m8.
> What’s your culture background m8?


I spoke to ma agent toady he showed me lots of 100s grant from Guangzhou .
Good news on the way.


----------



## Param555

Harrison2022 said:


> I spoke to ma agent toady he showed me lots of 100s grant from Guangzhou .
> Good news on the way.


That’s really good mate😊 hopefully I’ll get it soon


----------



## Harrison2022

Here’s the grants he showed me


----------



## Harrison2022

Wow He got more grants he still sending me my goodness today is very very lucky day for some ppl


----------



## Vishal88

4 grants at the same time 😍. Hopefully i get an email soon. I'm checking my email every 15 minutes


----------



## Harrison2022

Vishal88 said:


> 4 grants at the same time 😍. Hopefully i get an email soon. I'm checking my email every 15 minutes


And more


----------



## Harrison2022

Vishal88 said:


> 4 grants at the same time 😍. Hopefully i get an email soon. I'm checking my email every 15 minutes


Me too I’m checking every single min but Guangzhou is 15:30 now they did lots of grant today .
Maybe tmr.


----------



## Harrison2022

I think they going to finish whoever applied in 2020 but idk 🤷🏻‍♂️ maybe Jan included i lodged mine 6th of Jan 2021 very close to Dec 2020 🤞but I wish everyone receive 100s b4 Christmas 🎄 that’ll be gr8 🎁 from 🎅.


----------



## Harrison2022

Home


----------



## Vishal88

Any grants from guangzhou today ?


----------



## NB

Vishal88 said:


> Any grants from guangzhou today ?


Grants are not given based on cities 
What is the relevance of the question ?
Cheers


----------



## Vishal88

Any 100 visa grants processed at guanghzho embassy. Hope it makes sense ?


----------



## Harrison2022

NB said:


> Grants are not given based on cities
> What is the relevance of the question ?
> Cheers


Mate I know my processing center for visa subclass 100 I called home affairs they told me also I checked my immi account showing processing of my visa 100s is Guangzhou everyone has different processing center some in Philippine (Manila) some in China(Guangzhou) some in England (london) hope this help you to understand what Vishal88 tried to tell you.


----------



## Param555

Param555 said:


> That’s really good mate😊 hopefully I’ll get it soon


Hi Harrison,
We got our grant today, finally!
All the very best to you and everyone here😊


----------



## Vishal88

Param555 said:


> Hi Harrison,
> We got our grant today, finally!
> All the very best to you and everyone here😊


Many many congratulations mate. Hope we get a grant soon.


----------



## Harrison2022

Param555 said:


> Hi Harrison,
> We got our grant today, finally!
> All the very best to you and everyone here😊


Hi Param,
That’s fantastic news remember I told you Manila faster than Guangzhou all the best for you and your family and congratulations on your pr enjoy and don’t forget to open champagne 🍾 with your partner😊.


----------



## Harrison2022

Vishal88 said:


> Many many congratulations mate. Hope we get a grant soon.


We are the next Vishal 🤞.


----------



## Harrison2022

Harrison2022 said:


> We are the next Vishal 🤞.


Hi Vishal please let me know if you have received Grant or any rfi recently I’ll update you too thanks mate.


----------



## Vishal88

Harrison2022 said:


> Hi Vishal please let me know if you have received Grant or any rfi recently I’ll update you too thanks mate.


No grant or rfi. Still waiting


----------



## Harrison2022

Vishal88 said:


> No grant or rfi. Still waiting


I applied 6th Jan and you 27 Jan and our processing are from Guangzhou ,From what I know Guangzhou processing center is too slow they granting 100s within one year not less than a year but you never know anything can happen before Jan .


----------



## Harrison2022

That’s ridiculous 11 month past since I applied for visa 100s and still nothing not even CO to review my application.
Very disappointed ☹


----------



## Krajisnik86

Have any holders of Subclass 309 who are onshore had problems applying for car loans or credit cards due to their Subclass 309 status? I'm trying to establish my credit history here but have now heard it from three different lenders that 309 isn't acceptable for loan/credit card applications. Anyone had this experience? Does anyone know any banks that will issue credit cards to provisional residents?


----------



## Harrison2022

Krajisnik86 said:


> Have any holders of Subclass 309 who are onshore had problems applying for car loans or credit cards due to their Subclass 309 status? I'm trying to establish my credit history here but have now heard it from three different lenders that 309 isn't acceptable for loan/credit card applications. Anyone had this experience? Does anyone know any banks that will issue credit cards to provisional residents?


Hey mate I’ve got home loan bought my house with my partner she is Aussie and I’m on 309s let me know if you want car finance or home loan you need payslip 
And notice of assessment I’ve got good broker and you know broker never charge you they will submit your application with a few company or bank whichever accept your loan will approve .
They get their money from bank not you so totally free for you remember always go with broker never go in person .


----------



## Harrison2022

Vishal88 said:


> No grant or rfi. Still waiting


Any update mate?


----------



## Harrison2022

The processing time line has been changed to 13-19 months for visa subclass 100.
We getting closer as I lodged my visa 100s begging of Jan 2021 almost 12 months 🤞.


----------



## Zab26

Hello everyone! Just wanna share my timeline for our DeFacto Offshorse visa 309/100 application 

Date of lodge: Feb 4 2021
RFI: April 2021
Additional RFI: June 2021

Still waiting. The waiting game though


----------



## Harrison2022

Got RFI today , for my passport as my passport expired I think I’ll receive my subclass 100 soon.


----------



## Vishal88

Harrison2022 said:


> Got RFI today , for my passport as my passport expired I think I’ll receive my subclass 100 soon.


Hi Harrison,

Finally the wait is over for us. Got our grant 10 minutes ago. Hopefully you get yours soon. All the best.


----------



## Harrison2022

Vishal88 said:


> Hi Harrison,
> 
> Finally the wait is over for us. Got our grant 10 minutes ago. Hopefully you get yours soon. All the best.


Hi congratulations good news they told me to upload my passport as my previous one has been expired.
As soon as I upload I’ll receive my grant too .
All the best mate.


----------



## Zab26

Vishal88 said:


> Hi Harrison,
> 
> Finally the wait is over for us. Got our grant 10 minutes ago. Hopefully you get yours soon. All the best.


Congratulations on your grant! May I know your timeline? or how many months did it take?


----------



## adahmed

Is there any way one can get to know the processing office of the case? 

Applicant Status: 309 lodged - June 25, 2021 - Further Assessment
Sponsorship status: "Submitted"
Biometrics & health check - July 2021
Periodically uploading / updating documents since June 2021 up until Jan. 2022
No further RFIs or correspondence.


----------



## Harrison2022

Here’s my timeline:
Lodged 309/100 subclass Jan 2019
Two times phone interview on July 2019
Granted 309s nov 2019
Lodged 100s 6th of jan 2021
RFI s56 Dec 2021
Upload my renew passport 17 Jan 2022
Still waiting ….


----------



## adahmed

Harrison2022 said:


> Here’s my timeline:
> Lodged 309/100 subclass Jan 2019
> Two times phone interview on July 2019
> Granted 309s nov 2019
> Lodged 100s 6th of jan 2021
> RFI s56 Dec 2021
> Upload my renew passport 17 Jan 2022
> Still waiting ….


Is there any way one can get to know the processing office of the case?


----------



## Harrison2022

adahmed said:


> Is there any way one can get to know the processing office of the case?


Call home affairs ask them your processing center if you are inside the Australia (Sydney) call Sydney office.
For visa 309 for middle eastern used to be Lebanon Beirut but the processing center change to Amman Jordan but I’m not sure as I said you can contact home affairs.
I called Sydney office for my second stage visa 100s permanent residency they told me Guangzhou China it was a year go I’m originally lodged my 309/100 in 2019.


----------



## adahmed

I am offshore. I will try calling Sydney then. thanks for the quick response Harrison, appreciate it.


----------



## adahmed

Harrison2022 said:


> Call home affairs ask them your processing center if you are inside the Australia (Sydney) call Sydney office.
> For visa 309 for middle eastern used to be Lebanon Beirut but the processing center change to Amman Jordan but I’m not sure as I said you can contact home affairs.
> I called Sydney office for my second stage visa 100s permanent residency they told me Guangzhou China it was a year go I’m originally lodged my 309/100 in 2019.


I am offshore. I will try calling Sydney then. thanks for the quick response Harrison, appreciate it.


----------



## Harrison2022

adahmed said:


> I am offshore. I will try calling Sydney then. thanks for the quick response Harrison, appreciate it.


Who did lodged your application did you used an agent,If so he/she can help you with it if not just call home affairs.
No worries mate all the best.


----------



## adahmed

adahmed said:


> Is there any way one can get to know the processing office of the case?
> 
> Applicant Status: 309 lodged - June 25, 2021 - Further Assessment
> Sponsorship status: "Submitted"
> Biometrics & health check - July 2021
> Periodically uploading / updating documents since June 2021 up until Jan. 2022
> No further RFIs or correspondence.





Harrison2022 said:


> Who did lodged your application did you used an agent,If so he/she can help you with it if not just call home affairs.
> No worries mate all the best.


I am the sponsor myself, lodged the application of my spouse from my old ImmiAccount. I had just fulfilled the landing requirement back in early 2018 and couldn't move due to some family commitments. By mid 2021 I was ready to move, however I couldn't risk leaving my spouse and a year+ old kid back here in Pakistan so I have been waiting for their visa grant. 

1. I haven't lived in Australia beyond a week's time. Would it be easy getting an RRV from offshore for 6 months to a year, provided I don't hear from Immi on 309 by August 2022. By september 2022 my PR would expire.
2. If yes, how long does it take to get an RRV?
3. Can my reason of family commitments and can't leave them on their own suffice for the issuance of RRV?

OR

4. Would you advise applying for Visit Visa 600 for my spouse and a kid a month or two prior expiry of my PR?

I hope you aren't bothered by my frequent questions, I am looking forward to a clear headed plan and to settle with the affairs in due course time before making this move.


----------



## Harrison2022

adahmed said:


> I am the sponsor myself, lodged the application of my spouse from my old ImmiAccount. I had just fulfilled the landing requirement back in early 2018 and couldn't move due to some family commitments. By mid 2021 I was ready to move, however I couldn't risk leaving my spouse and a year+ old kid back here in Pakistan so I have been waiting for their visa grant.
> 
> 1. I haven't lived in Australia beyond a week's time. Would it be easy getting an RRV from offshore for 6 months to a year, provided I don't hear from Immi on 309 by August 2022. By september 2022 my PR would expire.
> 2. If yes, how long does it take to get an RRV?
> 3. Can my reason of family commitments and can't leave them on their own suffice for the issuance of RRV?
> 
> OR
> 
> 4. Would you advise applying for Visit Visa 600 for my spouse and a kid a month or two prior expiry of my PR?
> 
> I hope you aren't bothered by my frequent questions, I am looking forward to a clear headed plan and to settle with the affairs in due course time before making this move.


*Where at least one parent is a permanent visa holder*
A child born outside Australia to an Australian permanent resident visa holder is not automatically granted a visa. This means they will need to lodge a new visa application to enter Australia.
If you wish to bring your baby to Australia as a permanent resident, you may want to consider:

applying for a Child (subclass 101) visa for your baby;
adding your baby as a dependent on an application for a Partner visa or Prospective Marriage visa if the permanent resident parent intends to sponsor the baby’s other parent to come to Australia on one of these two visas;
alternatively, you you may wish to bring your baby to Australia on temporarily visas (such as a Visitor visa).


----------



## Harrison2022

adahmed said:


> I am the sponsor myself, lodged the application of my spouse from my old ImmiAccount. I had just fulfilled the landing requirement back in early 2018 and couldn't move due to some family commitments. By mid 2021 I was ready to move, however I couldn't risk leaving my spouse and a year+ old kid back here in Pakistan so I have been waiting for their visa grant.
> 
> 1. I haven't lived in Australia beyond a week's time. Would it be easy getting an RRV from offshore for 6 months to a year, provided I don't hear from Immi on 309 by August 2022. By september 2022 my PR would expire.
> 2. If yes, how long does it take to get an RRV?
> 3. Can my reason of family commitments and can't leave them on their own suffice for the issuance of RRV?
> 
> OR
> 
> 4. Would you advise applying for Visit Visa 600 for my spouse and a kid a month or two prior expiry of my PR?
> 
> I hope you aren't bothered by my frequent questions, I am looking forward to a clear headed plan and to settle with the affairs in due course time before making this move.


I suggest you to go to nearest Australian consulate in Pakistan and explain your situation say I’ve got family emergency 🚨 I need to get my RRV as my pr expire soon .
The other option is to come to Australia and apply for RRV while you are onshore to protect your pr while you are onshore you can request for an urgent RRV by email or in person to go Sydney office lee st and explain them your situation I’m sure they will help you as pr this might make processing of your RRV faster to writing letter to minister by local MP.


----------



## Harrison2022

Harrison2022 said:


> *Where at least one parent is a permanent visa holder*
> A child born outside Australia to an Australian permanent resident visa holder is not automatically granted a visa. This means they will need to lodge a new visa application to enter Australia.
> If you wish to bring your baby to Australia as a permanent resident, you may want to consider:
> 
> applying for a Child (subclass 101) visa for your baby;
> adding your baby as a dependent on an application for a Partner visa or Prospective Marriage visa if the permanent resident parent intends to sponsor the baby’s other parent to come to Australia on one of these two visas;
> alternatively, you you may wish to bring your baby to Australia on temporarily visas (such as a Visitor visa).


Don’t forget if you can come to Australia you can do lots of things as you hold pr and you are treating like a citizen.
Also you can apply for your partner visitor visa 600 online and your kid too.
Your kid doesn’t take so long to come be pr .


----------



## Harrison2022

Harrison2022 said:


> *Where at least one parent is a permanent visa holder*
> A child born outside Australia to an Australian permanent resident visa holder is not automatically granted a visa. This means they will need to lodge a new visa application to enter Australia.
> If you wish to bring your baby to Australia as a permanent resident, you may want to consider:
> 
> applying for a Child (subclass 101) visa for your baby;
> adding your baby as a dependent on an application for a Partner visa or Prospective Marriage visa if the permanent resident parent intends to sponsor the baby’s other parent to come to Australia on one of these two visas;
> alternatively, you you may wish to bring your baby to Australia on temporarily visas (such as a Visitor visa).


----------



## adahmed

Harrison2022 said:


> I suggest you to go to nearest Australian consulate in Pakistan and explain your situation say I’ve got family emergency 🚨 I need to get my RRV as my pr expire soon .
> The other option is to come to Australia and apply for RRV while you are onshore to protect your pr while you are onshore you can request for an urgent RRV by email or in person to go Sydney office lee st and explain them your situation I’m sure they will help you as pr this might make processing of your RRV faster to writing letter to minister by local MP.


I appreciate for your feedback. 
Sure, my kid is included as dependent along with 309 application of my spouse. If I don't hear on 309 grant by April, I am considering applying RRV online in early May 2022. If it's granted I would wait until the RRV expires or my spouse hears on 309 and then move to Australia. Else, I consider as you suggested to go to Australia before PR expires and apply for her+kid's visit visa from there as I am not sure if I could apply for their visit visa from here in Pakistan and move together. in August.


----------



## Harrison2022

adahmed said:


> I appreciate for your feedback.
> Sure, my kid is included as dependent along with 309 application of my spouse. If I don't hear on 309 grant by April, I am considering applying RRV online in early May 2022. If it's granted I would wait until the RRV expires or my spouse hears on 309 and then move to Australia. Else, I consider as you suggested to go to Australia before PR expires and apply for her+kid's visit visa from there as I am not sure if I could apply for their visit visa from here in Pakistan and move together. in August.


You can apply visitor visa subclass 600 online but most likely will rejected reason: you don’t have incom in Australia no accommodation where they going to stay after enter to Australia as you are in Pakistan .
Also Your family need financially support too you have to show your income.


----------



## Umer Siddiqui

@adahmed .. I have a question for you, Is there any particular reason that you filed your spouse & child visa from your own Immi account ?


----------



## adahmed

Umer Siddiqui said:


> @adahmed .. I have a question for you, Is there any particular reason that you filed your spouse & child visa from your own Immi account ?





Harrison2022 said:


> You can apply visitor visa subclass 600 online but most likely will rejected reason: you don’t have incom in Australia no accommodation where they going to stay after enter to Australia as you are in Pakistan .
> Also Your family need financially support too you have to show your income.


Noted. Appreciate it.


----------



## adahmed

Umer Siddiqui said:


> @adahmed .. I have a question for you, Is there any particular reason that you filed your spouse & child visa from your own Immi account ?


Well, I had checked at a few places and everyone suggested it doesn't matter whether you apply from your own account or the wife from her account. In either case it should be fine. 

Btw is there any issue if her case is filed from my immiaccount? Can others also give their feedback on this?


----------



## Harrison2022

adahmed said:


> Well, I had checked at a few places and everyone suggested it doesn't matter whether you apply from your own account or the wife from her account. In either case it should be fine.
> 
> Btw is there any issue if her case is filed from my immiaccount? Can others also give their feedback on this?


You can lodge from any immi acc put it this way if agent lodge clients visa only use one immi acc not thousands.


----------



## kevin511

Dear Members 

Sorry if this is out of the focus of the thread.

Could someone confirm how the department considers the maximum number of attachments in the partner visa online application (I believe it is *60* attachments)?

For instance if one single PDF contains 5 pages of evidence, is it regarded as one attachment or 5 individual attachments?

I noticed in the citizenship application attachments were determined by the number of pages.

Thank you!


----------



## adahmed

kevin511 said:


> Dear Members
> 
> Sorry if this is out of the focus of the thread.
> 
> Could someone confirm how the department considers the maximum number of attachments in the partner visa online application (I believe it is *60* attachments)?
> 
> For instance if one single PDF contains 5 pages of evidence, is it regarded as one attachment or 5 individual attachments?
> 
> I noticed in the citizenship application attachments were determined by the number of pages.
> 
> Thank you!


No. of attachments is literally the number of files or attachments you upload. 

Under my partner visa application, I believe, if pages were to be considered the number of attachments I would have already exhausted the limited after uploading 15 to 20 attachments.


----------



## ZubairKhan

adahmed said:


> I am the sponsor myself, lodged the application of my spouse from my old ImmiAccount. I had just fulfilled the landing requirement back in early 2018 and couldn't move due to some family commitments. By mid 2021 I was ready to move, however I couldn't risk leaving my spouse and a year+ old kid back here in Pakistan so I have been waiting for their visa grant.
> 
> 1. I haven't lived in Australia beyond a week's time. Would it be easy getting an RRV from offshore for 6 months to a year, provided I don't hear from Immi on 309 by August 2022. By september 2022 my PR would expire.
> 2. If yes, how long does it take to get an RRV?
> 3. Can my reason of family commitments and can't leave them on their own suffice for the issuance of RRV?
> 
> OR
> 
> 4. Would you advise applying for Visit Visa 600 for my spouse and a kid a month or two prior expiry of my PR?
> 
> I hope you aren't bothered by my frequent questions, I am looking forward to a clear headed plan and to settle with the affairs in due course time before making this move.


getting RRV offshore won't be easy given that you lived there for a week only. you must exhaust the option of RRV before September so you may move in case of RRV denial.


----------



## Harrison2022

Got my visa 100s moment ago good luck everyone


----------



## Umer Siddiqui

A question about the* Language Ability - English, Evidence* *of *the 309 visas.

Does an applicant still have to provide IELTS to prove their Language ability, even if she is currently doing a Ph.D. study from a State university in the USA?
Just Uploading the Resume, proof for her current Ph.D. program course outline/description would prove her ability?
Old TOEFL & GRE is around 3 years old, so it's expired I believe.


----------



## NB

Umer Siddiqui said:


> A question about the* Language Ability - English, Evidence* *of *the 309 visas.
> 
> Does an applicant still have to provide IELTS to prove their Language ability, even if she is currently doing a Ph.D. study from a State university in the USA?
> Just Uploading the Resume, proof for her current Ph.D. program course outline/description would prove her ability?
> Old TOEFL & GRE is around 3 years old, so it's expired I believe.


There are many easier ways of proving functional English 
Even a class x pass out with English medium teaching is sufficient 
Current programs are not allowed as you require a completion certificate of the course
Cheers


----------



## Ishuuu

Hello guys… I have to apply 100 visa . Can you please help me what What documents were attached for that? I am confused 😕


----------



## kevin511

Dear members

In the partner application 309. what should be the best choice for the below option for Immediate family member's Immigration status?

None of them hold any Australian visa, permanent residency nor citizenship. So should I just select *other*?









Thanks!


----------



## adahmed

ZubairKhan said:


> ore September


Thanks Zubair.



Harrison2022 said:


> Got my visa 100s moment ago good luck everyone


Congratulations!


----------



## adahmed

In Form 1221 of Applicant (Spouse) - Additional personal particulars:

My son who is just 1.5 years old, is included as part of my partner's 309 application, hence she is providing the details of the dependent child in form 1221 under following question.

Part C – Details of travelling dependents/family members.

My question is regarding a sub-part of aforementioned question asking:

"Will this dependant be studying whilst in Australia?" Yes / No ?

How this should be answered for 1.5 year old kid? It's understood with passage of time he will study in school and so on, but he is currently not moving for study purposes but just as part of 309 application as dependent.


----------



## NB

adahmed said:


> In Form 1221 of Applicant (Spouse) - Additional personal particulars:
> 
> My son who is just 1.5 years old, is included as part of my partner's 309 application, hence she is providing the details of the dependent child in form 1221 under following question.
> 
> Part C – Details of travelling dependents/family members.
> 
> My question is regarding a sub-part of aforementioned question asking:
> 
> "Will this dependant be studying whilst in Australia?" Yes / No ?
> 
> How this should be answered for 1.5 year old kid? It's understood with passage of time he will study in school and so on, but he is currently not moving for study purposes but just as part of 309 application as dependent.


I would have answered YES
Cheers


----------



## adahmed

NB said:


> I would have answered YES
> Cheers


Thanks NB.


----------



## swimrider345

hi all.. my husband and I had a small home wedding (due to covid restrictions) followed by a formal register marriage recently when he was in India. we have been considering applying SC309/100 visa and I am the applicant. 

while reviewing the necessary documents required to file SC309/100 visa for myself - some forums mention we need photos from ceremonies conducted during the traditional wedding, along with register marriage certificate should be submitted with the application. since ours was a small home wedding conducted during peak covid period, we do not have photos to provide for the same. 

is it ok to file the visa application? someone with experience over this matter please advice..


----------



## fugitive_4u

swimrider345 said:


> hi all.. my husband and I had a small home wedding (due to covid restrictions) followed by a formal register marriage recently when he was in India. we have been considering applying SC309/100 visa and I am the applicant.
> 
> while reviewing the necessary documents required to file SC309/100 visa for myself - some forums mention we need photos from ceremonies conducted during the traditional wedding, along with register marriage certificate should be submitted with the application. since ours was a small home wedding conducted during peak covid period, we do not have photos to provide for the same.
> 
> is it ok to file the visa application? someone with experience over this matter please advice..


I'm sure you must have some random pics from mobile phones? Please use them justifying the lacklustre ceremony due to covid in your application. That should be good enough.

All the best..!


----------



## swimrider345

fugitive_4u said:


> I'm sure you must have some random pics from mobile phones? Please use them justifying the lacklustre ceremony due to covid in your application. That should be good enough.
> 
> All the best..!


thanks @fugitive_4u for your quick response.. yes.. we have some mobile phone clicks but thought that may not be enough.. this gives me some assurance. we will go ahead and file our SC309/100 with those photos. thanks for your guidance.


----------



## adahmed

AN URGENT RESPONSE IS REQUESTED.

My partner's 309 case is filed, hence I am posting the query regarding RRV in here for some of you who may have relevant information to share.

I am currently offshore and my PR is expiring in mid of September 2022. I have only made first entry and lived for around 5-7 days in early 2018.

I have sponsored for my partner's 309 application along with our dependent kid in June 2021 and the decision is still awaited.

Also, due to some personal reasons / family commitments it would be difficult to travel before January 2023.

Based on my history, my questions are following:

1. My chances of securing RRV from offshore?
2. The possibility of securing RRV for at least 6 months to 1 year? (I need more than 3 months of RRV).
3. Should I apply RRV immediately or wait until June / July 2022 as I need enough time on RRV subsequent to expiry of my PR in September?
4. Could following reasons suffice for grant of RRV?
My personal family commitments of joint-family, especially expected weddings of two family members in December 2022, can't leave family on their own/looking after wife and kid as both of us are working professionals.

I would be glad if you specifically answer aforementioned questions and any further suggestions would also be appreciated.


----------



## adahmed

ZubairKhan said:


> getting RRV offshore won't be easy given that you lived there for a week only. you must exhaust the option of RRV before September so you may move in case of RRV denial.


If anyone can confirm whether rejection of RRV from offshore, could result in affecting the status of current Active PR ? 

Are RRV and Active PR two mutually exclusive things or applying RRV could have an impact on the status of existing PR?


----------



## NB

adahmed said:


> If anyone can confirm whether rejection of RRV from offshore, could result in affecting the status of current Active PR ?
> 
> Are RRV and Active PR two mutually exclusive things or applying RRV could have an impact on the status of existing PR?


Your existing travel rights will not be affected even if the RRV is rejected 
Cheers


----------



## Harrison2022

Ishuuu said:


> Hello guys… I have to apply 100 visa . Can you please help me what What documents were attached for that? I am confused 😕


If you are preparing for second stage which is subclass 100 you need to upload same thing that you did uploaded with your subclass 309 such as AFP for you and your partner, photos,bills ,and again fill up form Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application,joint bank acc statement,if your passport expired upload your renew one,any event such as wedding invitation or holiday booking travels together etc….


----------



## snowingreen

Hi All, 
Should I submit two separate 100 visa applications for my spouse and my child ? 
I applied 309 for my spouse and my child was added to the same application later. they were granted 309 visa.


----------

